# The discovery thread!



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2021)

Welcome to the new and improved. Discovery thread..

I have given some thought into what this thread should be about. If anybody that feels they have something to contribute to this thread as in. It is something new for you or the community I welcome any and every impression of anything that is new to you..If I feel it is something the community should take a good look at it will be posted on the front page and a change in the title with that particular product..I think this thread should be about encouraging something new for all of us to consider as well as letting the rest of us know how you feel about a product. Your impressions matter.

As there are so many products out there in headphone land that just goes unnoticed. I hope this thread will uncover some gems that should not be missed by this community. Everyone on this thread should feel at home and no one is going to judge you based on your experience with said new products. I welcome everyone's take on anything they feel is a discovery for them. Remember this is not just a discovery for the community but should be about a discovery for you. Thanks for reading and supporting the thread .


I would first like to thank Joe Bloggs for his review and JupiterKnight who insisted I take a listen to these $9-$14 iems. Please visit this thead and read the review by Joe Bloggs


http://www.head-fi.org/t/561951/philips-she3580-iem-review-10-giant-killers-er-4p-gathering-dust


Oh here we go yet another Fotm.. No pindexter!! You better read his review as I agree with evete about these. These not only compete with the MP8320 easily they compete with the Isurus as well..These put the other cheaper iems in their respective places and simply leaves them behind. The sound quality on these are simply mind blowing.. I was originally going to do a Thermaltake Isurus thread but I had to throw these in here as well..

Anyone that hears these will have nothing to complain about. The size of these little iems are so small they will fit an infant. The only complaint I have is they do have a build quality of a cheaper Iem the cord has memory and is a stiffer rubbery material which does emit some microphonics.  But it was the sound quality that floored me. Without a doubt in my mind these are the best sounding headphones Philips makes. I truly doubt they have anything better and to test this I went ahead a purchased these.


Introducing the newest JVC earphone HA-FX40


So I have been impressed with cheap stuff in the past. These? WOW fellas. These are unreal! Introducing the new JVC HA-F40 

 Utilizing Carbon Nanotubes for drivers. I literally just opened these not 5 minutes ago and quite frankly. I am blown away. These sound nothing like a $20 earphone. NOTHING like it at all. These have a clarity and detail level I am not used to at this price point..Not a single aspect lacking. Not in the sound not in the very comfortable build..These make all of the Panasonic earphones seem cheap sounding. These to me sound better than the isurus. Better than the SHE3580.. These should not sound this fantastic. These should not exist at this price range. This is with absolute no burn in what so ever..My mind is BLOWN fellas. Forget the previous cheapos. Try a pair of these. Lol!! WOW.

These remind me of the much more expensive CKM AT earphones I have been reviewing..Rich extended highs. Fully detailed mids. Full tight clean bass end with very nice extension to sub bass. I have no idea how JVC can bring out an earphone that sounds this good so damn cheap. It is just simply amazing..


Very nice detail  Check     Aha yea so the detail level of these are shocking!


Very clean balanced sound  Check     No sibilance with plenty of sparkle, smooth liquidy mids and a solid punch.


Good solid depth and width to sound  Check     Instruments and vocals just POP. Unreal..lol!


Very comfy and small size means these will fit everyone  Check


Solid bass end tight and not bloated w great sub bass     Double Check.

ol! These sound fantabulous I have no other way to describe them. I can't believe how good these sound for $20 or so. Check em out fellas. Want to be impressed by yet another fantastic cheapo. These have now raised the bar. If you guys thought the previous cheapos on this thread was impressive. Wait till you guys hear these. I eagerly wait for peoples take on these.


 bjaardkers DnB burn in link http://www.bassdrivearchive.com/flashme/

Our resident DJ Lifted Andreas mixes http://www.sendspace.com/file/xcuteb

Discoveries.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danny Bais take on the fist Sony MDR-XB90EX. http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...age-83-jvc-ha-fx101-page-96/2715#post_8558228


Nohotoman take on the XB90EX http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/3945#post_8797939




Ericp10s take on the Final Audio Design Adagio III http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/3615#post_8753783





The New JVC HA-FX31 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/3795#post_8781451





Sony XBA-3 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/3915#post_8793220





Ericp10s take on the Brainwavz R1 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/4005#post_8803972





Danny Bais Martin Logan IEM impression http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/2970#post_8613817





SHE9550 Page 8


SHE9700


SHE9501 Page 37


SHE9620 Page 41


Pro2 E132


Panasonic HJE350 Page 42,49


HJE180 Page 57,58


HJE450 Page 61


ATHCKM77Vs Isurus Page 65


Pioneer CL-721


New Philips SHE5105 Page 70





JVC-FX40  Page-83


JVC-FX101 Page-96


IMPRESSIONS:

AD900X, DannyBai http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/6060#post_9075183

Somic EFI82- MT CashNotCredit. http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/6120#post_9078997

Incase Pivots JiggaD369 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/7095#post_9168103

Tribeca wood studio headphone. ericp10 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/7095#post_9168136

ATH-CKN70 Ghost http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/7290#post_9193883

ATH-CKN70 Dsnuts http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/7410#post_9202985

ATH-CKN70 vs XBA-30 Mugen3 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/7755#post_9221208

ATH-CKN70 vs FXZ200 sfwalcer http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/8400#post_9294409

Zero Audio DX210 Dannybai http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-first-take-ath-ckn70-pg487/9225#post_9401019

ATH-CLR100 Jant71 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...ro-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9270#post_9403583

GR07 BE sfwalcer http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...ro-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9285#post_9404471

ATH-COR150 Tekerugburn http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...ro-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9780#post_9446719

Zero Audio DX210 D marc0 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...ro-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9645#post_9433954

ATH-CKS77X n Zero Audio Tenores DannyBai http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...o-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/10680#post_9517877

VSD1 vs CKN70 Kamakahah http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...o-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/10710#post_9521762

Corecool V2 v. ATH CKS-77X v. Sony XB90EX v. JVC FXD80 v. Zero Audio Basso v. ATH CKS1000. L3000. http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...elio-s2-pg-724-basso-pg601/11970#post_9617130

Spyder0012 XB90 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...elio-s2-pg-724-basso-pg601/12000#post_9621213

DannyBai KEF M200 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/12735#post_9683757

DannyBai Onkyo phones http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13545#post_9758628

sfwalcer NuFroce NE-700M v. Philips Fidelio S2 v. Lethal EARSUBS 5557 v. JVC FXZ200 v. VSonic VSD1 v. VSonic GR07 BE http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13650#post_9765146

doctorjazz martin logan headphones http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13905#post_9781885

Brainwavz Delta http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the...-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/14205#post_9800262


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Purchased for $23, snipped.
   
  I trust you, Dsnuts. The Monoprices were a killer deal, the HTF600 was a solid find, and it seems like you're even more confident about this one.


----------



## eke2k6

I just ordered a pair directly from amazon


----------



## Dsnuts

Wait till you guys here them philips. I mean the isaurus is one thing as it actually has higher end drivers and sound just like them. WAIT TILL YOU HEAR THE PHILIPS!! OH MAN!!!


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Just purchased the Phillips for $9.99 shipped.
   
  I will report back with my findings on both earphones when they arrive around the New Year. 
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wait till you guys here them philips. I mean the isaurus is one thing as it actually has higher end drivers and sound just like them. WAIT TILL YOU HEAR THE PHILIPS!! OH MAN!!!


----------



## nipit

Thanks dsnuts for your review. Can you confirm that SHE 3580/3581/3582 are the same model and they sound the same? And maybe you know are there available any clones of this philips? Don't want to buy one:/


----------



## Dsnuts

They are all variation in color but are indeed the same phones.  Black blue pink purple red.. The SQ of these are simply over the top.. Oh and take those Amazon reviews with a grain of salt, many on there have no idea what they are talking about. Read Joe Bloggs review..He is not exaggerating and I am not either I back up everything he wrote on that thread 100%.


----------



## jant71

Another review...http://www.motherboards.org/content/thermaltake-isurus-ear-gaming-headset-1
   
  I like the red and the case so I'm gonna grab a red one for $20 shipped off Amazon.
   
  Thanks Dsnuts! Though I know Sony uses the 13.5mm 106 sens. driver while the AT use 13mm and 14mm in the CKM77/99. Maybe someone who has either the AT or an EX510(sounds like your description as well) will try them as well and compare the sound quality levels.
   
*edit*: Okay $20.73 shipped! Chose the VA seller since it is about 5 or so hours from NY and should come sooner. The case and better build are worth the extra $$ plus it seems they sound at least a bit better.


----------



## nipit

But you don't know about fakes one available at the market? Or maybe there isn't any.


----------



## Dsnuts

I wouldnt worry about fakes. Who is gonna clone a $10 iem? Lol! Seriously just get one and all will be clear..
   
  @ jant71. .I know the specs don't match up but believe me I own 4 AT headphones and I can clearly tell the house Audio Technica sound is in full effect on the Isaurus. I read Jokers review on the CKM99 and I had no doubts in my mind he was describing the Isaurus iems. IT was a V8 moment. I know the Isaurus says 13.5 vs the CKM99 14mm but I think the specs were changed on purpose..If I was AT and made these for Thermaltake I wouldn't want the general public to know I am using the same driver I am using on a $200 IEM.. Who would buy that when you can spend a whole lot less for the same sound?


----------



## nipit

Well, there are a lot of CX300 clones, so this is why I am worried about. And because I am going to order them from HK  How would you compare phillips to MP? Which one has better instrument separation & wider soundstage?


----------



## jant71

I've had a few AT myself. Six and currently only the ES55. I should be able to tell if it has the AT house sound. I just had that happen to me yesterday. I'm thinking my PMX680 and the Blox M2C share a Fosters driver though the Blox has better mids and the PMX has better bass(prefer the PMX, btw) they sound like they come from the same house, possibly Foster.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the MP has a bit wider stage instrument separation and detail is better on the SHE3580, the sound is so buttery smooth so balanced and clean with bass quality that is unbelievable.  There is literally no weakness in anything on them. Everything on the sounds are so satisfactory. The sound dynamics on these are magical for how small these are.. They are shockingly great at any price..


----------



## TheGame21x

Uh oh. Comparing these to $200 IEMs, more specifically the Audio Technica CKM99? Them's fightin' words if I've ever heard them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Well, once again, my curiosity has gotten the better of me and I've ordered a pair to try out for somewhere around $21 shipped. I hope these impress me as much, if not more, than the Monoprice 933 (8320) has.


----------



## dziendobry

Thanks again Nutman, I already have the 3580 after reading Joe Bloggs take on them and agree with him, although I have not played with eq, it scares me.  I ordered the Thermaltake Isaurus from amazon and will post impressions when I get them.  This sort of team work is what makes a community better.


----------



## Il Mostro

I do not know why I keep falling for the "giant killer" threads -- but, yes, I did it again and just ordered a pair of red Tt's for $19.99 plus shipping.   Maybe this will be the El Cheapo that actually is listenable.


----------



## Dsnuts

I see that you have a few Audio Technica phones so you will be able to tell what is up with the Isaurus almost immediately. There is just simply no possible way these are not from Audio Technica. Plus I noticed the packaging is from the same factory that does the packaging for the Denon HP1000 and the Allen and Heath Xone 53s which are both also made by Audio Technica. Show a Japanese AT exec a good time and he throws you a driver. That's business right there.


----------



## Ulti

I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread! I may jump on both of these but money is still money.


----------



## Dsnuts

True nuff I would honestly say if you wanted to try one of these. Try the cheaper one the Philips SHE3580. If you look at these online it just screams of standard cheapo multicolored iems a kin to the JVC marshmallows and the like that have nothing to do with great sound worthy of the best audiophile site in the world.
   
  They look and smell like them throw away cheapos that come in multi colors you use for the gym and throw away when they get too much ear wax on them. Oh how surprising were these. The level of sound quality and the value in just sound is off the charts. I know I have told guys on my Mp8320 thread that I am actively searching for anything better for the cost? I have to admit these are it. The MP8320 still have enough of a difference in sound and dynamics to warrant a purchase when those are back in stock but these..
   
  These will appeal to everyone..All the guys that trusted me in the MP 8320 thread and was rewarded with one of the best values in all of audio land is about to get another huge surprise..Once you get these please do compare them to your high ends. You will be surprised like you have never been before. Sure the Philips SHE3580 can use a wider stage and more detail but once you hear them you won't know what to think. They are that crazy!
   
  The Thermaltakes speak for themselves. In other words I just showed this community how everyone can get a $200 iem for cheap.!!  The Philips SHE3580. These stand by themselves because of their sound alone. These have now set the bar for me for sub $10 iems. These will throw a loop in everyones thoughts about how a sub $10 can sound. You keep tabs as these will both blow the collective minds of all that try them..


----------



## Ulti

I've got a number of low ends, hence I'm very tempted to try them for comparison purposes, but £25 (£15 for the Tt and £10 for the Philips) is still money and it's 10% of what I'm saving for customs lol. I'll definitely try them later though! I feel really bad because I've bought about 4 earphones from Amazon and returned them all for a refund and I don't want to that with these and I won't be able to sell these on as they're already so cheap! I'm not a very generous guy either so I won't want to give these away. And well, even if they're good I woudn't use them anyway hence why it's putting me off buying them. I'd certainly like to listen to them though.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would wait for some impressions to come in on them. I have bought over 10 cheaper iems in the past and these and my MP8320 have nothing to do with cheap sounds. You will see.


----------



## Inks

Thanks for the info but I think saying they use CKM99 drivers is pure speculation with no basis. Going by one review that compares them to IEMs that you may not have heard isnt a good basis. Side by side ccomparisons haven't even been done. To know or get close you have to get someone like Tyll To measure the impedance phase of both. Still, the CKM99 wasn't very good sounding at all, generous rating by joker IMO.


----------



## Ulti

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would wait for some impressions to come in on them. I have bought over 10 cheaper iems in the past and these and my MP8320 have nothing to do with cheap sounds. You will see.


 


  I'm a bargain hunter as well  I personally think the Focalprice CK-700s are awesome. Unfortunately I can't try the MP8320 due to the insane shipping price to the UK.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right there is some speculation but I think for the cost, and for the sound quality alone for the price it is worthy of purchase but Jokers description of how the CKM99 sound. He is describing the Isaurus to a T. I also was checking out this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/550802/audio-technica-ath-ckm99-review takoyaki7 who also own them describe the CKM99 exactly how I would describe the sounds. I have no doubts these are AT drivers. The sound signature is the same as even my new AT A900X. I was considering maybe the CKM77 or many of the other lower end iems AT makes. CKM99 driver size and description match up with the Isaurus exactly.


----------



## Parall3l

http://www.head-fi.org/t/550802/audio-technica-ath-ckm99-review

 http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?g=spec&s=10

I'm not sure where the information about the driver size came from in the first review but different sized drivers = different drivers right ? Can anyone else confirm this ? I might just pick one up if the Isurus was indeed a rebranded CKM99.

 Edit: The CKM99 drivers are indeed 14mm, unlike the Isurus, which is 13.5mm

 http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/f0dfe17b2db64a43/index.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but what you guys have to understand.. Yes the specs say 14mm on the CKM99 and 13.5 on the isaurus.. And sound specs are different as well.. However. If I was AT and I outsourced a house driver to a company name Thermaltake why would I show the world that I am using the same driver? What matches up is the sound description from Jokers review on the CKM99 and others. They are describing the Isaurus exactly there is no denying this..Sure I would love to just purchase a CKM99 and do A/B testing to make sure but you know what. I know what I hear and I am hearing the exact description.. Read what SoundFreaq wrote and that was before he even read Jokers review. Do the comparison on what he wrote and what joker wrote on the description for the CKM99.
   
  @Inks I think I wouldn't have been so happy if I spent $200 on the CKM99 so you are right but for $20?


----------



## james444

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/550802/audio-technica-ath-ckm99-review
> 
> http://www.ttesports.com/products/product.aspx?g=spec&s=10
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well you're talking about the Isurus and he's talking about the Isaurus...


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya but what you guys have to understand.. Yes the specs say 14mm on the CKM99 and 13.5 on the isaurus.. And sound specs are different as well.. However. If I was AT and I outsourced a house driver to a company name Thermaltake why would I show the world that I am using the same driver? What matches up is the sound description from Jokers review on the CKM99 and others. They are describing the Isaurus exactly there is no denying this..Sure I would love to just purchase a CKM99 and do A/B testing to make sure but you know what. I know what I hear and I am hearing the exact description.. Read what SoundFreaq wrote and that was before he even read Jokers review. Do the comparison on what he wrote and what joker wrote on the description for the CKM99.


 
   
  If Thermaltake got their hands on drivers that are meant for $300 USD IEMs, why would they price them at $35 ? I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you on the specs being altered. If the specs were indeed altered, then Thermaltake should know how much the Isurus is worth, so why price them at such a low price ? If this is indeed the truth I'm sure Audio Technica won't be happy about it either because no one would buy their CKM99s if everyone knew the Isurus was nearly the same thing but with an extra mic. Looks like the only way to find out is to email someone from one of those companies


----------



## Dsnuts

For the guys that are skeptical. Wait for the impressions to come in. Just for kicks however do get the Philips SHE3580 to try out.  You guys wont believe it.


----------



## dziendobry

This helicopter was seen leaving AT's headquarters heading towards thermaltakes secret bunker.

  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya but what you guys have to understand.. Yes the specs say 14mm on the CKM99 and 13.5 on the isaurus.. And sound specs are different as well.. However. If I was AT and I outsourced a house driver to a company name Thermaltake why would I show the world that I am using the same driver? What matches up is the sound description from Jokers review on the CKM99 and others. They are describing the Isaurus exactly there is no denying this..Sure I would love to just purchase a CKM99 and do A/B testing to make sure but you know what. I know what I hear and I am hearing the exact description.. Read what SoundFreaq wrote and that was before he even read Jokers review. Do the comparison on what he wrote and what joker wrote on the description for the CKM99.
> 
> @Inks I think I wouldn't have been so happy if I spent $200 on the CKM99 so you are right but for $20?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya lol! They are gonna come get me for exposing the truth.!  Well I have to admit I am not 100% certain if these are indeed the CKM99 drivers. However reading Jokers review. He is not describing anything else. These are for a fact AT drivers and they sound exactly how he describes the CKM99s


----------



## Inks

I think you are giving yourself the illusion that they're CKM99, the fabricated story isn't helping either. Really doubt they changed the specs, if anything they would want you to know its a 14mm. Look at Brookstones BDD, same specs as the DDM2 with the same unique dual configuration, there I have no trouble believing it's the Radius driver.
   
  If its a good product that shouldn't matter. Who cares if it's not a CKM99 driver. Even if it sounds similar that doesn't guarantee it's the same driver, a measurement will.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was about to say that. You are right again even if these aren't the exact CKM99 drivers. For the price I deem them worthy of one of my threads. They sound fantastic for the cost. These are the MP8320 upgrade. Similar design more detail and even a cleaner sound and these don't cost too much more. Add to the fact that build quality is tops with added mic..I wait for a person that actually owns the CKM99s one of JupiterKnights buddies who owned one as he is getting his soon. I eagerly await this guys impression.


----------



## kidcharlemagne

A lot of large driver dynamics share this same basic shape...they could also be Sony MDR-EX85LPs or MDR-EX90LPs in disguise....or even Kicker EB141s....or from the same OEM as Brainwavz Betas o_0a
   
  Also just so its known there are a few sellers on ebay listing these for around the $20 mark shipped
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermaltake-ISURUS-In-Ear-Gaming-Headset-w-Mic-Black-HT-ISU005EBBL-NEW-/180770428217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a16c1d539
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermaltake-Isurus-In-Ear-Gaming-Headset-White-HT-ISU005EBWH-/170739230750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c0d9e81e


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right about the similar design. Heck even the MP 8320 is similar having a 14.2mm driver but what is disguisable is the house Audio Technica sound..Any of you guys getting this if you have owned the M50, A700  or any of the AT models. You will know what I am talking about. These have the exact same sound signature as my newly acquired A900X you guys see on my signature. Exact same sound signature. Not as refined of course but it is one n the same.


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Ive never owned an AT, which im kinda surprised at lol, so I wouldnt know. I remember seeing a pair of these a while back while lurking around newegg's open box deals and thought they were just some cheapo earphones....just goes to show you cant judge a book by its cover! Same with the Monoprices


----------



## james444

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These are the MP8320 upgrade. Similar design more detail and even a cleaner sound and these don't cost too much more.


 

  Well, I've ordered both the TTIs and 3580s from Amazon Germany, they'll be here within a few days. If these are the MP8320 upgrade, then I should expect them to destroy my EX600, shouldn't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, I'm going to review them if they're worth it, otherwise they're going back, no risk involved.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Well, I've ordered both the TTIs and 3580s from Amazon Germany, they'll be here within a few days. If these are the MP8320 upgrade, then I should expect them to destroy my EX600, shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Whoa! I'm looking forward to impressions from the grandwizard James


----------



## Dsnuts

Good man James I am certain you will be able to tell why I threw up this thread. Those Philips. Oh man Wait till you hear those Philips. Oh and by the way I would actually put the dynamics on the Isaurus on the same level as the EX600 actually. Similar resolution. It is definitely on that level.. Again that is another reason why I am leaning more toward CKM99 drivers than anything else. Once you give them a good listen.
   
  Then take a gander at what Joker wrote about the CKM99. Tell me if he is not describing those Isaurus.


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

For what it's worth, it isn't exactly an uncommon occurrences to see slight driver size discrepancies in rebrands. For a good example, the HM5 advertised a 43mm driver, whereas the other FA-003-based headphones advertised a 42mm driver. It's likely a rounding issue in those regards.
   
  That doesn't prove that they have the same size driver, not at all, but I'm not sure if fighting over the 13.5mm vs. 14mm is worth anything.


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> If Thermaltake got their hands on drivers that are meant for $300 USD IEMs, why would they price them at $35 ? I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you on the specs being altered. If the specs were indeed altered, then Thermaltake should know how much the Isurus is worth, so why price them at such a low price ? If this is indeed the truth I'm sure Audio Technica won't be happy about it either because no one would buy their CKM99s if everyone knew the Isurus was nearly the same thing but with an extra mic. Looks like the only way to find out is to email someone from one of those companies


 

 The drivers probably cost $2 max. There is no 'how much it is worth', there is only 'how much you're willing to pay for it'. Basic rule of economics. People pay more for AT because it is AT. Marketing is important. Just look at how much people pay, for example, for a Vertu phone. 
   
  Anyway, just bought one. But I bought the Isurus. Is that the same as the Isaurus? Got the Philips too. Sounds fun.


----------



## jelt2359

ps, thanks for the find.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> The drivers probably cost $2 max. There is no 'how much it is worth', there is only 'how much you're willing to pay for it'. Basic rule of economics. People pay more for AT because it is AT. Marketing is important. Just look at how much people pay, for example, for a Vertu phone.
> 
> Anyway, just bought one. But I bought the Isurus. Is that the same as the Isaurus? Got the Philips too. Sounds fun.


 

  
  I said "drivers that are meant for $300 USD IEMs", not $300 USD drivers, I know there is a difference. My point is that if it was indeed a rebrand with slightly cheaper materials and an extra mic, then why price it at $35 ? It just seems to be too good to be real IMO


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Guys, these Philips SHE3580 have to be heard to be believed.  I know I kind of implied in my review that they need EQ to sound great but you know what?  It may all be down to personal preference.  AFAICT these have a V shaped sound signatrue but I always have trouble picking out vocals from instruments whichever phones I use so this may just be personal bias kicking in.  I showed these to my brother and let him hear it with and without my "setting for everybody" EQ and he even preferred the original sound!
   
  Then I tried customizing an EQ to his ears ala PiccoloNamek's EQ thread and found that for his ears there's very little that needs be changed.
   
  He didn't say much about the sound but he did ask if he could keep the pair I gave him to do the tests on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously, these were the phones that got me back into music after a years long hiatus.  And even after I got back into music the broken Etymotic ER-4P I had sat for months in disrepair.  I was wondering what better sounds I would hear from them... but not wondering too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally I sent them in for repair, and after they came back, I didn't hear anything special that would sway me from the $10 Philips!  The Ety's treble was smoother... but the Philips' treble was even smoother with my custom EQ dialled in (again, YMMV regarding the necessity to EQ).  And the bass... is earthshakingly deep.  And the fit and comfort... these Philips just pop right in my ears and stay there.  I was never comfortable with the Etys until I cannibalised a pair of tips from an extra pair of the Philips I wasn't using and adapted them onto the Etys using decored T-100 comply tips as an adapter.
   
  Then the Etys broke again... for the fourth time for me.  This time one of the channels went intermittent and when I tried fixing it by pulling and reconnecting the plug to the bud, the socket came out with the plug after the 3rd try or so  Meanwhile, the original pair of SHE3580 I got before I sent the Etys for repair are still going strong... taking more abuse than the Etys with nary a scratch (well, the heatshrink over the I-connector came off when I tried pulling it out of a particularly stubborn socket, but I suppose that can be superglued back on... not that I bothered.  It still fits snugly over the I-plug and only comes off when I pull particularly hard.  I take that as a sign that I have to be more careful pulling the plug out of this particular socket.  The wiring inside the I-connector is potted and the pot can be pulled with no worries over stretching the wires inside).  They have also taken blasts of accidental high volume noise from my computer's headphone out and aged like a fine wine--the bass just got deeper.
   
  Finally let me quote why I liked these so much in the first place from another thread:
   
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Of course I would never have bothered to do any of that if I did not hear potential in these phones in the first place.  The 5 things counting for it were
> 1. solidly constructed, completely closed enclosure with no ports; closed speaker design means no flabby ported mid-bass
> 2. metal grille over drivers instead of fibre plug means sound reached ear more directly
> 3. incredibly precise channel matching, 2 pairs of $10 SHE3580 I own each have better matched L/R drivers (as I heard from sine sweeps throughout the frequency range) than the Etymotic ER-4Ps I have now!
> ...


----------



## donedj

I am planning on ordering them but I have a question to dsnuts
   
  How are the microphonics of these compared to MPs?
   
  MPs are a total disaster in terms of microphonics. If these are a lot better and much more bearable I will order them.
   
  Thanks for the thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Whoa! I'm looking forward to impressions from the grandwizard James


 

 James is a grand wizard?!?!?!


----------



## Selenium

I'm sure even the KKK has audiophiles amongst their ranks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





donedj said:


> I am planning on ordering them but I have a question to dsnuts
> 
> How are the microphonics of these compared to MPs?
> 
> ...


 

 It is not as bad. Everything on the Isaurrus is of better quality and built very well too. They even fit better for being the same type of design
   


  Quote: 





selenium said:


> I'm sure even the KKK has audiophiles amongst their ranks!


 

 Lol!!


----------



## jelt2359

dsnuts,
   
  I was trying to go through your long previous thread. Any chance you can rank all the budget headphones so far? I'm new to this.  There's the MP, the JVC FXC51, the Xeport, the SHE3580, the Thermaltake...
   
Maybe ranking by value, then absolute sound quality? Also some quick comments (for basshead, for detail lovers, etc) may be helpful...
   
May be asking a lot, but I'm guessing it helps not just me


----------



## gelocks

jelt2359 said:


> dsnuts,
> 
> I was trying to go through your long previous thread. Any chance you can rank all the budget headphones so far? I'm new to this.  There's the MP, the JVC FXC51, the Xeport, the SHE3580, the Thermaltake...
> 
> ...




This!!!!

Also, I usually never use IEMs but I think I can try those TTs and use them with my phone just for kicks! Is the mic any good with the phone? Or is that for PC only??

thanks


----------



## gelocks

Btw, you are talking about this one right?

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004HPTH5I/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1324784114&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## Dsnuts

Well Its Christmas eve and I am showing zookeeper to my kids. I will work on a big breakdown as far as I see it in SQ and value of the iems that I have soon. Just trust me and get these 2 iems. I threw these on here before Christmas on purpose, and this is my way of giving to the community and huge props goes to Joe Bloggs for his find on the Philips. The SHE3580 was so mind blowing I had to get on that boat and suggest them for you guys to discover as well... Happy holidays everyone and enjoy your new iems.. Like the title suggest. Both these Iems are substantial..Keep tabs on this thread and you guys that purchase what I suggest will find out soon enough..


----------



## jelt2359

OK, that's good enough for me. I just didn't know which to get.


----------



## Dsnuts

sorry bout that guys I am trying to keep tabs on the thread while I am doing family stuff. Yes those are indeed the Isurus. Gelocks good to see you buddy. Yes these will work fine on your phone or it should.
   
  It works fantastic on my LG optimus.So for guys that have some tunes on your cell phones these are ideal as you can talk on them as well.
   
  Funny story. I burned in the Philips SHE3580 all day before listening. I listened to one tune and immediately ordered 2 more. I actually ordered 3 but Amazon has a limit on those to 2.


----------



## gelocks

Hey Dsnuts!

Thanks for taking the time to answer during the holiday! Merry Christmas!
I just ordered it for like 15 bucks + shipping from an amazon seller. Hopefully it's the correct
one ... Also ordered a book as it seems I'm reading more lately! ;-p

Hopefully these will sound better than the 'cheap' Sony's I have....
we'll see 

Thanks


----------



## vlenbo

DSNUTS, I am going to sue you for making me spend even more money on an "AT" earphone a900x copy. DANG YOU!!!! I am also looking into those phillips, why do I KEEP COMING BACK HERE?! wallet is going to die soon. (Still using the damn headphone, so good thanks again for that impression of them.)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> Hey Dsnuts!
> Thanks for taking the time to answer during the holiday! Merry Christmas!
> I just ordered it for like 15 bucks + shipping from an amazon seller. Hopefully it's the correct
> one ... Also ordered a book as it seems I'm reading more lately! ;-p
> ...


 

 Wow thats a great price indeed
   


  Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> DSNUTS, I am going to sue you for making me spend even more money on an "AT" earphone a900x copy. DANG YOU!!!! I am also looking into those phillips, why do I KEEP COMING BACK HERE?! wallet is going to die soon. (Still using the damn headphone, so good thanks again for that impression of them.)


 
  How you liking your A900X.. Nice cans..Hey I merely suggest what I consider items of interest.. For every discovery you wont believe how many duds I go through. Lol. If anything I am saving you money.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow thats a great price indeed
> 
> How you liking your A900X.. Nice cans..Hey I merely suggest what I consider items of interest.. For every discovery you wont believe how many duds I go through. Lol. If anything I am saving you money.


 


  I am loving them all thanks to you, very nice as they're opening, the bass is definately growing strong and tighter. The instruments are starting to sound still thin, but respectable "analytical" thin, and also..I know, sorry about that man. I am actually grateful, it was a horrible joke =P. I had a feeling something big was going to come, good job for finding these iems for us, if only most people could take their time and swallow your words calmly. These iems could be the next purchase for me, thanks again! Hopefully everyone that DID buy these would give their impressions and prove this guy right! Just curious, how many duds did you go through to find these gems?


----------



## jelt2359

What is the AT900x copy?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I tried just about all the earphones on the MP web site before I found the Mp 8320. The Isurus was out of need as I wanted to get a headphone for gaming of all things. Never knew what these could be, it was actually recently that I discovered that these have the Audio Techinica sound signature. It never dawned on me until I read Jokers review on the CKM99 that he was describing what I was hearing on the Isurus.  If you end up getting the Isurus you will know what I am talking about.
   
  The sound signature is very similar. The highs have great extension and definition the smooth mids and the full dynamic bass..That was when I knew I had to reveal these to everyone. But it took me over a year before I realized this.. That is after I got 4 Audio Technica headphones. They all have that sound signature. The M50s, AD700 A700,AD900, A900 ect ect. Again you can disguise what a phone can look like in a rebrand and hide the specs but you can't hide that unmistakeable AT house sound.
   
  The Philips SHE 3580 was a suggestion from JupiterKnight who after following my thread on the Mp 8320 also was looking at other possibilities and found Joes thread about the SHE3580.  Believe me I know how difficult it is to convince a bunch of headfiers that there might be more to budget fi than what was once considered. If a budget fi product sounded good then it was good but not great. It is never great. Never touching the high marks of a high end IEM or headphone.
   
  You know what. That is why these will blow the collective minds of those who take a serious listen. .These are seriously going to compete with your other headphones for head time. I don't know what is gonna impress more.. A rebrand of an existing higher end AT phone that cost so much more or a lowly cheapo that one will assume there is not much to it.. These might sound good like we are suggesting..Sure that is a gamble and one that is easier than spending a whole lot to find out.  Wait till you guys hear these. I have been seriously trying to find a part of this sound that is missing or not correct. Trying as much as I have been I can't find a damn thing wrong or out of bounds on the sound signature on these Philips. Every single tune I have sounds proper on them and that includes TIs entire album where if sub bass is not correct and clean it just don't sound right. I don't know which phone I actually like over the other on vocals. It is a nice problem to have.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> What is the AT900x copy?


 


  I think he meant how I mentioned earlier how the Isurus sounds have a similar sound signature to the A900X..Or yet another Audio Technica headphone. I think Vlenbo is the only person on this thread other than myself that owns one..It is the new revised Art monitors from Audio Technica.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

donedj said:


> I am planning on ordering them but I have a question to dsnuts
> 
> How are the microphonics of these compared to MPs?
> 
> ...




If you mean the Philips SHE3580 rather than the thermaltakes, I can just say that they are less microphonic than the etys ER-4, and you can also wear the cable over the ear, which further reduces microphonics. Since the buds are closed, tiny and, dare I say, aerodynamic, wind noise is unobtrusive too.


----------



## Dsnuts

I absolutely love how small the SHE3580s are. They almost disappear in the ear..I remember the first time I heard them I kept on taking them out of my ears to look at them. I just couldn't believe the sound they emit. There is a part of me that says. Bigger driver means better dynamics.. If any of you guys once thought this. You might as well throw that idea out the window. The guy that need to hear these is RPGWizard. I think he would absolutely be floored by these but he is a headphone guy. For guys that only use headphones..I know there are some that want to have nothing inside their ears.. These Philips are so comfy and sound so good. I encourage guys like RPG and others that are headphone guys only to try these Philips. So small and will give you a sound quality you will not even believe.
   
  I am 100% sure that IEMs provide more of a greater sound for the bux more so than full sized headphones. Believe me there is no headphone on this planet that can reproduce the same sounds that come out of these Philips SHE3580 or even the MP 8320. For $10 or less.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think he meant how I mentioned earlier how the Isurus sounds have a similar sound signature to the A900X..Or yet another Audio Technica headphone. I think Vlenbo is the only person on this thread other than myself that owns one..It is the new revised Art monitors from Audio Technica.


 

 Exactly, I read most of your post,  I did also read that you had that thermal take with you, but man..that is surprising, thought it was too good to be true, to hold good earphones and forget about it. Now I Know how you got the phillips, thanks very much. And the A900x isn't a scary thing to buy from audiocubes, but better for a price drop to occur. Again, thanks for putting your effort into the duds Dsnuts. EDIT: Perfect for gaming, man..dailogue is so clear with this art monitor headphone. (Problem with that also occurs ear ringing seconds go by until I am quick to mute or lower volume levels) Enough about that though, I'm just happy even more gems came out. I wish most people had this kind of feeling when they actually tried good audiogear.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I will tell you. .I was absolutely blown away with the MP 8320s and those on an amp is unheard of. But these Philips on first try after a day of burning. I was so impressed I had that same feeling all over again. So impressed I had to order more. It was like that cheese cake sample at your grocers where you take one bite and you immediately had to grab some more cus they were so damn good. Lol!. .There was no way I was not going to help you bring these up to a proper level.. Call it my specialty but I think by now people around here know I am for real when it comes to the finds that I have for the community..Wait till some of the impressions come in for these Philips and Thermaltake it is only a matter of time.
   
  I think the great thing about both products is they can easily be purchased from everywhere it seems. That wasn't and still isn't the case for the Mp 8320s. So for our Euro friends both these products can be had easily. I am wondering if our Australian friends can get these. I think at least for the Philips it should be.


----------



## yuriv

Go to a TJ Maxx or Marshall's and you might see plenty of these Philips SHE3580 series IEMs for $7 or $8. I bought mine back in May and I discovered that my EQ almost cancels the response they measured at goldenears.net: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=goldenears.net. Click on GE Review and you'll see the list of IEMs that they measured.

 Without EQ, I find them pretty unlistenable, with overwhelming bass and piercing highs. To me, it sounds excellent when I copy the frequency balance of my speakers (in well-treated rooms, sometimes with digital room correction on top of that, sometimes with a house curve). The headset SHE3575 is $10, sounds pretty much the same, but doesn't have the nice stiff cable:
   


 The correction needs only a few bands and can easily be implemented in Rockbox. The Equalizer iOS app actually needs more work, even though it has seven bands. The exact locations of the spikes depend of the particular geometry of my ears. Mine seem to match up more with the dummy head at goldenears (and less with the one that Tyll uses at innerfidelity.com).

 There's a lot of heavily-discounted IEMs and headphones at Ross, Marshalls, and TJ Maxx. I've made it sort of a fun sport to pick up the cheapest open-box pair to hear how horrible it is, and to see what EQ it needs. There are a few gems out there.

 For example, the Panasonic HJE120 Ergofit, to me, sounds better without EQ than the SHE3580. It's still a bit harsh, though. It doesn't have much isolation, which is sometimes useful. It trades isolation for comfort and ease of insertion. It's practically an earbud with a nozzle. I bought mine at Ross for $7. At one time it was $1 at Amazon, but it's usually $5-$6.
   


 Over the past few months, I've picked up clearance MEElec, Dynex, Sony, Coby, Philips, Skullcandy, and iFrogz IEMs, as well as JVC Marshmallows, Clear Colors, RipTidz, Gumy+ IEMs, Ear Cushions. I've managed to match the color of the IEM to my outfit.

 Using precise EQ to get these closer to neutrality has always resulted in better sound. Phase and time-domain response aren't independent from the magnitude response. I found that after corrective EQ, the imaging sounds more precise and focused, especially with binaural recordings. I wouldn't be surprised if the transient response also measures better.

 I found it easier to correct the responses of cheap IEMs than those of cheap headphones. Those have so many ups and downs in the response, especially above 2 kHz. It's because you also hear the effect of the pinna.

 I can share more graphs, if anyone is interested. But maybe that's the topic of another thread--EQ'ing cheapo IEMs for neutrality (or something closer to it). I'll have to order me some MP8320 sometime.


----------



## rymd

I'm kind of confuse here.. did you actually listen to the two CKM99 and Isurus and compare to conclude that they have the same sound? Maybe they share the same driver, but they aren't the same headphone like maybe the CAL ... 
  The Brookstone Dual Drive appeared to be a Radius DDM clone and actually had pretty much the same sound signature as the DDM, but was still no where close to the DDM technically. However, it was still an incredibly good value. I'm just think it may be the same or similar case here... but anyways I await further impressions from people who already bought it


----------



## blupblup

Just subscribing.
   
  Although out of curiosity, which would be better for sub bass and clarity (high end sparkle)... I want deep sub bass but I also don't want it to be too muddy.
  Which of the two would you recommend for that Dsnuts?
   
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Can't vouch for the Thermaltake Isurus but the Philips SHE3580 has plenty of subbass and high end sparkle.  If you like a V-shaped response these will definitely suit you.  On the other hand as yuriv posted an A-shaped EQ curve is a good compensation for them to bring out the vocals.  I did a variation of PiccoloNamek's EQ tutorial and arrived at pretty much the same EQ shape as yuriv.
   
  As I said, YMMV on the need to actually equalize the Philips.  My brother (after over an hour of testing!) didn't like either the treble cut or the bass cut, preferring the original sound of the SHE3580.


----------



## mugen3

Dsnuts, I think the TT are using the CKM77's driver. The CKM77 have a 13mm driver like the TT and have the same sound sig as the CKM99 (which you say the TT sound just like).


----------



## jelt2359

My first sq-test of budget fi. Ran out to pick up a pair at the local store.
   
  Immersive sound. Doesn't work on everything though. On busy bass-heavy sources like action movies, it sounds congested and struggles. But then, it's probably unfair to compare to what I'm used to for clarity (re262, um3x, jh13, he6). 
   
  For pop and techno, it sounds much better than expected. Very musical. Clear highs, punchy bass. All this out of my iPhone- my HM801 ran out of juice. 
   
  As for fit, it is indeed small, but I don't care for the harder clear silicon tips they provided. I've always preferred soft black silicon tips.
   
  More comments to come.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

jelt2359 from your description you bought the Philips SHE3580 right?  Lol it will be hard to tell the two wonderful phones apart unless people specify which one they're talking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I bet you find them "congested" only because they have too MUCH subbass.  And a bit too much midbass too.  I made a gradual cut on them in EQ starting at 500Hz and ramping them down to about -10dB at ~150dB (all the way down to 20Hz--with a good seal these don't drop off in the bass at all, as measurements show.  10dB is quite a substantial cut, but remember I come from the bass-light Ety ER-4P) and since then they have been THE phones I use for action movies.  Explosions with real OOMPH and crystal clear dialog and impactful transients.  (well, I cut down some on the treble too, but I cut down the treble on the Ety ER-4P as well)


----------



## Majin

mic is pc only
  
  Quote: 





gelocks said:


> This!!!!
> Also, I usually never use IEMs but I think I can try those TTs and use them with my phone just for kicks! Is the mic any good with the phone? Or is that for PC only??
> thanks


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The Philips SHE3575 is a version of the SHE3580 with inline mic for phones.


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> jelt2359 from your description you bought the Philips SHE3580 right?  Lol it will be hard to tell the two wonderful phones apart unless people specify which one they're talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Yes, I was referring to the Philips SHE. You may be right about eq. Afterwards I fired up another scene, still action packed but a bit less bass/ explosions. It was clear and immersive. Will test more with my full rig in a bit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





blupblup said:


> Just subscribing.
> 
> Although out of curiosity, which would be better for sub bass and clarity (high end sparkle)... I want deep sub bass but I also don't want it to be too muddy.
> Which of the two would you recommend for that Dsnuts?
> ...


 


  The Isurus is more in line with a higher end sound. They have a wider stage, the clarity and detail is exceptional on the Isurus. It is a brighter more analytical sound signature.  The SHE3580 is a very smooth listen but you want sparkle  AT is known to have that. As for bass dynamics. Both earphones are great in this department I didn't find either of them to have anything muddy at all. The bass on the isurus is a bit more tighter and complete over the She3580. But the SHE3580 is very satisfactory even for guys that like bass heavy iems. I have grown to hate muddiness in bass. That SHE9550 or even the MEElectronics CC51 which is supposed to be clear.. Not the bass..


  Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Dsnuts, I think the TT are using the CKM77's driver. The CKM77 have a 13mm driver like the TT and have the same sound sig as the CKM99 (which you say the TT sound just like).


 


  You are right in that it could be the CKM77 as well.  It is using one of the 2 as the Isurus is right in the middle but since these use Aluminum housing just like the Isurus these might be more closer to the sound of the Isurus.  I think all these have similar sound signatures and marginal improvement in sounds over material and sound tweeks but once you guys get your Isurus read the many reviews on the CKM99.. Especially Jokers..You never know the Isurus could be a hybrid of the 2 that AT developed just for Thermaltake. Who knows. The only real way to know if someone cracked open the housing and took a look at the drivers themselves. I do know that they are AT drivers I am certain of it.


----------



## jelt2359

I just tested the Philips SHE3580 with my HM801 + GAME card.
   
  Out of my other phones, the only one that comes close to having the impactful bass that the Philips SHE3580s have are the UM3x. But that is a clean, punchy bass.
   
  The Philips SHE3580 hits you with layer after layer of deep, velvety bass. The lows are deep and punchy (but because the UM3x is so clean that seems slightly punchier), but then there are layers of sub and mid bass that envelop the sound. Joe was right- that is exactly what was causing the 'congestion'. I swapped out the tips with my Sony Hybrids, and suddenly I was hearing detail in this bass that was adding layers of enjoyment to this music. The 'congestion' is entirely gone.
   
  Now, of course, the mids and the highs are nothing compared to all the other phones I have. But as luck would have it, I was looking for a pair of phones to do my clubbing music justice (I just met a DJ friend who gave me all 10GB of his entire hip hop collection). Among all my phones, it isn't even close. The musicality and rhythmic bass I get out of these babies are what I want for such music.
   
  I suspect they're going to be my first choice for this genre for a while.
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right. I find the SHE3580 does indeed do Hiphop justice. I listen to several bass heavy albums using them and came out smiling. Even for trance and EDM. Very satisfactory. I think the MP8320 still does trance a bit better but not by much. Once you guys get these iems. Do try other tips..It is an unwritten rule but other tips just might do the trick to get even better sound for sure.


----------



## LaRzZa

What is the difference between the SHE3580 and SHE3680 more than just frequency response?

 Specs on SHE3680

     Frequency response: 10 - 23 500 Hz
     Impedance: 16 ohm
     Maximum power input: 50 mW
     Sensitivity: 102 dB


----------



## gelocks

majin said:


> mic is pc only




Darn it!!!!! Oh well...


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





larzza said:


> What is the difference between the SHE3580 and SHE3680 more than just frequency response?
> 
> Specs on SHE3680
> 
> ...


 

  
  I have the 3680, they were ok for $20 but the bass extension is disappointing.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> Darn it!!!!! Oh well...


 


  No it works on everything. Phones, pc, psp, etc.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

So does the thermaltake come with a single quad-segmented plug that does both headphones and mic (like what phones take) or a stereo plug and a separate mic plug (like what PCs take)?  Shouldn't it only work for either one or the other...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unless it comes in one form and has an adapter for the other form...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> I just tested the Philips SHE3580 with my HM801 + GAME card.
> 
> Out of my other phones, the only one that comes close to having the impactful bass that the Philips SHE3580s have are the UM3x. But that is a clean, punchy bass.
> 
> ...


 


  Glad you like them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the longest time I thought I must be "nuts" to be the only one in this whole site to even talk about these, let alone liking them so much.


----------



## ViralRazor

We need FR graphs of the audio technica and the thermaltake! D:


----------



## Ranked

Bought the SHE3580s today. For everyone in New Zealand, you can get them for $29.99 at Noel Leeming, Bond & Bond or Harvey Norman. They are currently going for $23.99 at Noel Leeming and Bond & Bond thanks to the boxing day specials.
   
   
  Here's the packaging you should look out for:
   
   

   
  Will have a listen tonight


----------



## Kyon Thinh

Nooooooo Dsnuts, you will ruin my budget again. j/k
  Well, I think I must choose one of them, and I think I will choose TT. I dont have much money before lunar new year.
  This time, may be i will order from amazon jp.
  Is that expensive in NZ?


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





ranked said:


> Bought the SHE3580s today. For everyone in New Zealand, you can get them for $29.99 at Noel Leeming, Bond & Bond or Harvey Norman. They are currently going for $23.99 at Noel Leeming and Bond & Bond thanks to the boxing day specials.
> 
> 
> Here's the packaging you should look out for:
> ...


 

 Good tip with the packaging. I found so many different ones too- the key is to look for the words 'lightweight design'. Then, when you turn to the top (not back or sides) of the box, you'll see the words "SHE3580"


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> So does the thermaltake come with a single quad-segmented plug that does both headphones and mic (like what phones take) or a stereo plug and a separate mic plug (like what PCs take)?  Shouldn't it only work for either one or the other...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It is standard single cord to 3.5 jack that also has mic for cell phones and comes with an adapter which splits signal from single 3.5 to dual 3.5. One for Mic in and sound in.. Good solid packaging  a case to carry it all and 3 different sized tips. Great for your cell phone or for gaming..All with that AT precise sound.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





ranked said:


> Bought the SHE3580s today. For everyone in New Zealand, you can get them for $29.99 at Noel Leeming, Bond & Bond or Harvey Norman. They are currently going for $23.99 at Noel Leeming and Bond & Bond thanks to the boxing day specials.
> 
> 
> Here's the packaging you should look out for:
> ...


 


  Aren't you the guy who discovered the Focalprice XKDUN IEMs?  I've wanted to give those a try since I saw that brand of phones on sale at a brick & mortar store in Hong Kong, but I haven't spotted them again since seeing your review.  Looking forward to you comparing these Philips with the Focalprice!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kyon thinh said:


> Nooooooo Dsnuts, you will ruin my budget again. j/k
> Well, I think I must choose one of them, and I think I will choose TT. I dont have much money before lunar new year.
> This time, may be i will order from amazon jp.
> Is that expensive in N


 

 You want to try a cheaper one go for the Philips..The TT does sound  brighter yet more detailed over the Philips. The SHE3580 is more of a neutral sound signature especially when eQed and is a very smooth easy listen..The mids while sounding a bit recessed on the TT are also more defined as well .The bass on the Isurus does have a bigger punch and is tighter sounding I think the bigger driver has something to do with that in this department but the bass on the SHE3580 is very satisfactory and for sub bass both are about equal.
   
  Both are great sounding iems given their respective price points and I would not have it any other way. I don't think these are going away any time soon so I would enjoy your new phones you got recently plus there is no rule that says you have to get every phone I suggest. But I do have a feeling once you read more and more impressions of these it will tempt..Hey better to be tempted by one of my threads than a LCD3 one..You guys realize for around $75 bux you can get a HTF600 , a MP 8320, a TT Isurus, and a Philips SHE3570?  That my friends, is a lot a bang for your money!


----------



## AxelCloris

Dsnuts, just wanted to say thanks for the find. The TT sounds like a very affordable way to fill a niche I've had with my laptop. I have full sized cans at home for gaming but when I travel I don't want to take them with me as A) they're open and B) the last thing I want to do is ruin a somewhat-pricey pair of cans on the road. Just ordered a pair for myself. Can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## Kyon Thinh

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You want to try a cheaper one go for the Philips..The TT does sound  brighter yet more detailed over the Philips. The SHE3580 is more of a neutral sound signature especially when eQed and is a very smooth easy listen..The mids while sounding a bit recessed on the TT are also more defined as well .The bass on the Isurus does have a bigger punch and is tighter sounding I think the bigger driver has something to do with that in this department but the bass on the SHE3580 is very satisfactory and for sub bass both are about equal.
> 
> Both are great sounding iems given their respective price points and I would not have it any other way. I don't think these are going away any time soon so I would enjoy your new phones you got recently plus there is no rule that says you have to get every phone I suggest. But I do have a feeling once you read more and more impressions of these it will tempt..Hey better to be tempted by one of my threads than a LCD3 one..You guys realize for around $75 bux you can get a HTF600 , a MP 8320, a TT Isurus, and a Philips SHE3570?  That my friends, is a lot a bang for your money!


 


  Well, so I will take TT, I dont have enough money for both, but one is ok.

   
  Good job, Dsnuts.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





kyon thinh said:


> Well, so I will take TT, I dont have enough money for both, but one is ok.
> 
> 
> Good job, Dsnuts.


 


  impressions as soon as you get it please!


----------



## Huxley

Dsnuts you aren't helping my wallet!!
   
  I already went and bought the jvc xx, and now you say there's a better one?!
   
  Well that's me going tesco today, im sure they have them on special offer.
   
  Edit - And that's the thermaltake ordered.
   
  Secretly im very excited, i've fallen back in love with dynamic phones, but was in two mind to plump for the fx700 or ex1000.
   
  This little bargain will give me a better idea of what i should be getting in the higher end stuff.


----------



## ViralRazor

Impressions! Please! Probably gonna get the Super Fi 5 EB or fischer eternas until I read this :S


----------



## Ranked

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Aren't you the guy who discovered the Focalprice XKDUN IEMs?  I've wanted to give those a try since I saw that brand of phones on sale at a brick & mortar store in Hong Kong, but I haven't spotted them again since seeing your review.  Looking forward to you comparing these Philips with the Focalprice!


 


  Yep, will definitely be doing a detailed comparison because the SHE3580s sound pretty damn good! 
   
  It's too early to make a proper comparison, but i can say one thing. The SHE3580s are alot easier on the ears.


----------



## Huxley

Well i couldn't find the she3580, but in comet they had the shh3580, from what i could tell the difference being it has a phone adaptor, a cable slider and a mic/call button.
  Great soon as im done eating, i'll fire them up.
   
  Forgive the griddle, usual christmas chaos no room anywhere.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Congrats Huxley--but I hope you will actually be using them on a phone, because I have the SHH3580 too and haven't managed to get them to sound good outside of my Android phone.  I think it's some kind of incompatibility between the quad-segment with-mic plug and 3-segment stereo-only sockets.  I know they're supposed to be compatible but not quite in my experience.
   
  Maybe with the iPhone->Nokia adapter plugged on it'd work better with stereo sockets?  Dunno because mine has disappeared for the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If they sound good, great, just beware that if you're not getting good sound that might be the problem.


----------



## Huxley

Right then, fired up some nice and bassy tracks.
   
  Outkast - The way you move.
  Sean paul - Breathe.
   
  Yup they have sub bass, very impressive for such a tiny iem. Mids as said are laid back but not as much as my jvc xx, treble is the same with a tiny hint of sparkle on the right tracks.
   
  Comfort is impressive, they sit way deep inside and just stay put no matter what.
   
  Will they get better with burn in, who knows.


----------



## Huxley

Ok joe, i'll give it a try on my galaxy nexus.
   
  Ok with the adaptor, no good lots of reverb and the sound is way off.
   
  Without it, much better sound exactly as they should, nice and balanced.
   
  Though i have noticed that i can't move the connector as the phone stops the music.
   
  So yeah works fine, both on my phone and plugged into my fiio e7 and sansa fuze.
   
  Edit - Yeah i see what you mean, finicky little thing isn't it.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You know what, there may be three factors at work here.
  1. quad-segment jack not quite working with stereo sockets.  You KNOW when this happens.  The sound is way off as you say.  On some sockets wiggling the jack a bit solves the problem, on others not so.
  2. inherent difference between the SHH3580 and SHE3580.  I found that even with the SHH plugged into my phone the bass is leaner.  Not exactly LEAN; in fact without EQ the bass on the SHH may be just the right amount for many people, but the subbass extension seems to be less.  With the SHE3580 I like it best with the midbass to subbass EQed down, but I like how there's so much headroom for me to bump the subbass back up if I want more.  With the EQ settings for the SHE3580 dialled in, plugging in the SHH sounds good, but with the SHE3580 it sounds like somebody turned on the Mega Bass or the stereo expander--except better, because it's just how the phones sound.
  3. break-in.  The SHE3580 I'm using has had months of break-in, some of it on accidentally high volumes.  Nevertheless, another pair of SHE3580 that has seen little use just like the SHH(and is blue instead of black) sound very similar to my primary pair, to the extent that I can plug them both into a Y-splitter, put one bud from each set into each ear and not feel any imbalance.  If I do this with the SHE3580 vs the SHH3580 I get the feeling that the sound from the SHE3580 side is "bigger".
   
  So, the short story is:  if you're using these primarily for music, I recommend getting the SHE3580 over the mic'd SHH3580, especially if you want your bass heavy and extended.
   
  Another spanner in the works is the SHE3575, which is another mic'd version that looks even more similar to the SHE3580 than the SHH (notice the strain relief on the earbuds of the black SHH3580 are red; on the black SHE3580 and SHE3575 they're black).  I wonder if the sound of the SHE3575 would be more similar to the SHE3580 than the SHH too?  On the other hand the silicone tips on the SHE3575 are coloured instead of the clear tips on the SHE3580 and SHH3580.
   
  Gah, wondering whether the minor colour differences in these models makes the sound different makes me feel like a stupid fashionista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, these do look colourful and stylish in a minimalist way.  Then again, my primary pair is black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I do believe that


----------



## Staal

I might jump on the TT, as I need a mic anyway for gaming purposes. Thanks for the tip, seems like a steal at the price.


----------



## eke2k6

My Isurus is in New Orleans! I might get it later today!


----------



## djvkool

I have done some hunting around my area, all I can find is either SHE3680, or SHE3570, can anyone confirm if it is country-dependent model?


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> My Isurus is in New Orleans! I might get it later today!


 


  Do share your thoughts once you get them.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> I have done some hunting around my area, all I can find is either SHE3680, or SHE3570, can anyone confirm if it is country-dependent model?


 


   
   
  The SHE3580 *looks* like a minor iteration of the 3570 with clear silicone tips instead of coloured tips.  The SHE3680 looks and reads like a new model replacement of the 3580.  As for the sound... Parall3l sez
  "I have the 3680, they were ok for $20 but the bass extension is disappointing."
   
  The bass extension of the 3580 is anything but disappointing!!!
   
  Also these come in 6 different colours with different model numbers, SHE3580 (black), SHE3581 (white), 3582 (light blue), 3583 (pink), 3584 (dark blue), and 3585 (red).  I can confirm that they all sound the same.  (well the black and the blue sound the same anyway...)  AFAICT these numbers are universal across the world.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Those of you who read my review of the SHE3580 may feel that I'm damning it with faint praise in places, but the truth is, modified by EQ though they may be (and important though that part may be;  I may be putting up my own guide to equalization to equal PiccoloNamek's soon), *I have not had a better music experience out of any other audio equipment. Period.* And the audio equipment I had listened to includes the Etymotic ER4, the Sennheiser HD580, and for a brief listen the Sony R10 driven by the ASL Twin Head.  Part of it is the superlative comfort and convenience of these buds, but even on the sonic front I have not really found better.  I thought the review should better reflect that fact, so I edited it for a bit.
   
  Of course, if you prefer not to EQ your phones then these phones may indeed be a flawed gem, but a gem nonetheless at $10.  And of course one day I may find high end phones that cater to my sound signature such that I prefer them over the SHE3580.  But for me, today (and for most of this year), these are IT.


----------



## david8613

new here, first post. my pl30 went out, loved them, it was a great recommendation from this site. after reading some, I orderd the tt isurus, Phillips she3580, meelectronics m6, xeport5010... wanted to get the monoprice but on back order. keep up the good work, It's really appreciated... how do these compare to the sound magics? I'm also interested in some after market tips, I'm learning that the right tips make a huge difference in sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well ain't this a complete surprise.
   
  The Philips actually has a bigger mid bass punch over the isurus. I took the SHE3580 home for Christmas and got used to the sound signature and then threw on my Isurus and I could have sworn the bass on the Isurus was a bigger, it is a more tighter vs the SHE3580. The sub bass extension is about the same but to my surprise the SHE3570 does have a bigger punch. Detail and sound staging is better on the Isurus but for guys that want a bigger bass punch the SHE3580 is awesome.
   
  If you guys are wondering which one to get if you aren't getting both. The pros on the sound signature of the isurus is its detail and imaging. You can make out every sound with authority on them.
   
  The SHE3580 is a smooth listening earphone and while not as detailed as the isurus, it does your music complete justice. The clarity and smoothness is astounding on these.. Out of the 2 if you want bigger bass punch go for the SHE3580 that being said the Isurus has no weakness in this department either.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well ain't this a complete surprise.
> 
> The Philips actually has a bigger mid bass punch over the isurus. I took the SHE3580 home for Christmas and got used to the sound signature and then threw on my Isurus and I could have sworn the bass on the Isurus was a bigger, it is a more tighter vs the SHE3580. The sub bass extension is about the same but to my surprise the SHE3570 does have a bigger punch. Detail and sound staging is better on the Isurus but for guys that want a bigger bass punch the SHE3580 is awesome.
> 
> ...


 

 I remember reading earlier that the isurus has a distortion problem with highs from one guy. is this true? *The cymbals were the distortion he said* if I can find it again I'll post it.


----------



## ri_toast

well i found the Isurus on ebay locally, so i bought it and while i was there i watched a different auction end.... thought it was a great price but i wouldn't win..after all electrostatic vintage headphones sometimes double in price in the last moments..but i did after going two dollars over the current price, now i haz a sad  (not really but i just need a head with more ears, ty)
  ds i glad you don't find the most expensive iems and headphones to tease us with.


----------



## Syrn

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> I remember reading earlier that the isurus has a distortion problem with highs from one guy. is this true? *The cymbals were the distortion he said* if I can find it again I'll post it.


 
  Cant speak for if it's true but I know the review you are talking about. It's the one from Hi Tech Legion.
  Here are the external reviews that I've currently found, the motherboards one is a re-post.
   
  http://www.overclockerstech.com/thermaltake-tt-esports-isurus-inear-gaming-headset-review/
  http://www.motherboards.org/content/thermaltake-isurus-ear-gaming-headset-1?page=1
  www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/audio/9722


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> I remember reading earlier that the isurus has a distortion problem with highs from one guy. is this true? *The cymbals were the distortion he said* if I can find it again I'll post it.


 


  Ya I like showing the guys distorting earphones so I can be cursed to the high heavens. Now I will admit the highs are brighter on these but that again is the AT sound signature which you should be now familiar with. Think A900X. In an iem and you get the idea behind the Isurus..It is not as detailed or as refined as the A900x of course but the sound signature you should be able to immediately recognize..


  Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> well i found the Isurus on ebay locally, so i bought it and while i was there i watched a different auction end.... thought it was a great price but i wouldn't win..after all electrostatic vintage headphones sometimes double in price in the last moments..but i did after going two dollars over the current price, now i haz a sad  (not really but i just need a head with more ears, ty)
> ds i glad you don't find the most expensive iems and headphones to tease us with.


 

 Ri-Toast  Hey you know how I do. I am more about value in what you get than the obvious high end stuff as you know..Enjoy your new iems..To put it simply the value you get with the stuff on my theads should alone be worthy of trying out..
  
  Oh by the way guys. The Burn recommend for both iems// The Isurus is a big one. 100 plus hours. The highs will mellow out and turn into lovely detail
  The Philips SHE3580. I noticed doesn't need as much burn a solid 24hours should do the trick.


----------



## Jupiterknight

I'm glad to see that more people will have a chance to experience the Isurus, SHE3580 or both. I do actually believe that they complement each other very well!
   
  I have already had the pleasure of listening to both IEM's for a week or two. The Isurus was a pleasent surprise compared to the MP8320 and I certainly think they're worth the $12-14 more that I paid. 
   
  I experience the Isurus to be more detailed and refined  Generally speaking, I found the mids to sound more pleasing to my ears than with MP8320.
  The Isurus does have some sibilance that probably will be less tolerable for some. 
   
  I like the fit with Isurus better, although I did not have any issues with the MP8320, but I do believe many will be able to find a better fit with the Isurus even with the stock tips, and particular if you have smaller ears.
   
  What the relationship between the Isurus and the Audio Technica drivers from CKM77/CKM99 exactly are, I don't know, but I'm sure we will learn more about this very soon.
   
  I have read the two reviews on the CKM99 and do agree with Dsnuts that the reviews could very well describe how the Isurus sound, but of course it doesn't necessarily mean that they will be completely identical, most likely not! 
   
  To me, at least, it doesn't really matter, what matters more is that I really like the Isurus and particular it's price. It gives me a sound that I just a couple of weeks ago would not have expected coming from a $20-22 IEM.  Excellent workmanship from Dsnuts by finding these. I can only criticize him for not discovering them earlier when Thermaltake was selling them for only $10 inc; shipping. 
   
  Regarding the SHE3580. By coincidence I stumbled upon JoeBloggs review and decided to give them a try, after all if Dsnuts was right about his $7.11 IEM's, why couldn't JoeBloggs be as well. I was being a cheapskate and just bought them refurbished for $9, shipping was more expensive than the IEM!
   
  They took me by surprise, particular because I have before picked up a couple of the Philips IEM's and I never really liked them.
  So I wasn't expecting very much of a difference, but today I can only agree with most of JoeBloggs review of the SHE3580 and certainly that they are a $9 gem, particular the impressive lower frequency presentation from such a small unit. I do believe this will be recognized when more people have them in hand.
   
  I'm also glad that JoeBloggs doesn't have to talk to himself  anymore


----------



## Dsnuts

He's got my support.! Thanks for your input JupiterKnight..Oh by the way guys I have an interesting update on the other Philips SHE 9550.. Very interesting indeed. I have been keeping these on the burn. What was once bloaty big bass is now more controlled and the mids have now become more fuller. Now there is upper/ mid bass bleed and most Basshead Iems will inevitably have this but. I can now give a recommend to these..BASSHEAD approved. If you want the sound of the SHE3580 but with even bigger bass. That is what these are for. The bass on these which was once out of control is much more controlled and these will satisfy any Bass head.!
   
  These are how I would put the bass sounds on 4 Iems
   
  TT Isurus   8inch subs maybe infinity quality tight and reaches deep.
  SHE3580 10 inch subs maybe Rockford Fosgates and reaches deep
  SHE9550  12 inch Kicker audio. Shakes your bowls makes you pee a bit. Lol!
  JVC HAFX1X 15inch JVC subs..Shakes your eyeballs makes you go blind on the right note.
   
  That being said the over all sound quality is still better on the other 2. Now if you want mind numbing bass and are willing to sacrifice a bit of sound quality to do so. You know who you are. Try these SHE9550.. I do recommend a solid 40 hours of burn on these however.  For the guys that have the JVC HAFX1X.  These would be a side grade. Similar level of bass, I would say just a bit less. So don't bother. But for guys that want to try a Philips version. These are much better than my initial impressions of them after burning them. Back on topic


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I like showing the guys distorting earphones so I can be cursed to the high heavens. Now I will admit the highs are brighter on these but that again is the AT sound signature which you should be now familiar with. Think A900X. In an iem and you get the idea behind the Isurus..It is not as detailed or as refined as the A900x of course but the sound signature you should be able to immediately recognize..
> 
> Ri-Toast  Hey you know how I do. I am more about value in what you get than the obvious high end stuff as you know..Enjoy your new iems..To put it simply the value you get with the stuff on my theads should alone be worthy of trying out..
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, just wondering if you ever experienced it, that guy tried testing lows and highs on it so I just wondered if you experienced that by hand as well. Not saying you do like doing that, sorry. Yes, I will I got it. It's not going to compare with products in the range of $150-350 but it'll be adequate for it. I will pick up thermaltakes soon enough, thanks dsnuts.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Cant speak for if it's true but I know the review you are talking about. It's the one from Hi Tech Legion.
> Here are the external reviews that I've currently found, the motherboards one is a re-post.
> 
> http://www.overclockerstech.com/thermaltake-tt-esports-isurus-inear-gaming-headset-review/
> ...


 
  Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> He's got my support.! Thanks for your input JupiterKnight..Oh by the way guys I have an interesting update on the other Philips SHE 9550.. Very interesting indeed. I have been keeping these on the burn. What was once bloaty big bass is now more controlled and the mids have now become much more fuller. Now there is upper/ mid bass bleed and most Basshead Iems will inevitably have this but. I can now give a recommend to these..BASSHEAD approved. If you want the sound of the SHE3580 but with even bigger bass. That is what these are for. The bass on these which was once out of control is much more controlled and these will satisfy any Bass head.! Back on topic.
> 
> These are how I would put the bass sounds on 4 Iems
> 
> ...


 

  
  I use these as my everyday IEMs.(use them when on public transportation.) In fact I called these my most important headphone, as I use them more than anything else I own. After a year of owning, I have had no troubles with them.  I am going to order the SHE3580 and compare them to these. The bass is mind numbing, as you put it. I don't think the sound quality on them is really lacking. I use the Koss DJPRO100s for almost all of my listening, and while these aren't on par with them, I don't think that they are far off. I am using them with my STX right now, and I enjoy the sound plenty. Enough highs for me, and much deeper bass than my DJPROs. Actually, they can be quite sibilant if you ask me. Maybe that is because I removed the filters that cover the drivers?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think you will enjoy the SHE 3580. The sound quality is awesome and overall much smoother sounding than the SHE9550. The bass is not as big but everything else is not sacrificed in the sound spectrum so you get a much more coherent smoother cleaner sounding earphone.. The Bass is very satisfactory on the SHE3580 as well. Give it a go it is a very solid upgrade over the SHE9550.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think you will enjoy the SHE 3580. The sound quality is awesome and overall much smoother sounding than the SHE9550. The bass is not as big but everything else is not sacrificed in the sound spectrum so you get a much more coherent smoother cleaner sounding earphone.. The Bass is very satisfactory on the SHE3580 as well. Give it a go it is a very solid upgrade over the SHE9550.


 


  Ordered. Will give my impressions after they get here. I need to stop buying headphones, I now have 3 pairs on their way here.


----------



## AxelCloris

To those that have the Isurus already, I know Dsnuts said it was nice in the op, but how does it pickup compared to something like the Zalman mic? Also, any idea if it's omnidirectional or cardioid?


----------



## murano

Can the Thermaltake's be worn comfortably over-ear?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





axelcloris said:


> To those that have the Isurus already, I know Dsnuts said it was nice in the op, but how does it pickup compared to something like the Zalman mic? Also, any idea if it's omnidirectional or cardioid?


 


  It is Omni Directional and I have used it in ventrilo and my voice is easily heard. The mic works very nicely on a PC or cellphones.


  Quote: 





murano said:


> Can the Thermaltake's be worn comfortably over-ear?


 


  It has the short left side and a long right which you can throw behind your head. So you can't loop it over and behind your ears as there is no need to. The fit, accessories and materials used on the earphone is very solid.


----------



## murano

How the microphonics then when you are walking around?
   
  Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is Omni Directional and I have used it in ventrilo and my voice is easily heard. The mic works very nicely on a PC or cellphones.
> 
> 
> It has the short left side and a long right which you can throw behind your head. So you can't loop it over and behind your ears as there is no need to. The fit, accessories and materials used on the earphone is very solid.


----------



## Dsnuts

The cord is rubberized so microphics are almost unheard when listening to music..There is a little but not enough to irritate. When you are listening to music mid levels it drowns out most micrphonics. You can hear cord noise on lower volumes but not more than any other iem.


----------



## blupblup

OK ordered some SHE3580's
  It'll be interesting to see what these are like, they're cheap enough for a punt.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can only name a few earphones that have this type of quality in a sub $10 on the top of my head. The Mp8320 and these SHE3580. There are aspects of each that does some things better than the other but both these represent some of the best sound quality given their price points easily. 
   
  Guys when I am mentioning detail on the Isurus. I am talking about different pitch and tones on high hats pending on how hard the high hat was hit and what area was hit on the high hat. Drummers should know what I am talking about. Hows that for detail. With lesser iems this is impossible.


----------



## dweaver

Ok I am someone who has gone from a bass head to a treble head (loving my Etymotic HF3) I know these will be comfortable as I like this design. How would these compare to my Ety's? If they are bass oriented, how would thy compare to my GR07?
   
  I hear lots of talk about detail. Is this BA like detail or just good dynamic level detail?
  Edit: actually it would be more accurate to say I have become a mid-head as that is the Ety wheelhouse.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> Ok I am someone who has gone from a bass head to a treble head (loving my Etymotic HF3) I know these will be comfortable as I like this design. How would these compare to my Ety's? If they are bass oriented, how would thy compare to my GR07?
> 
> I hear lots of talk about detail. Is this BA like detail or just good dynamic level detail?
> Edit: actually it would be more accurate to say I have become a mid-head as that is the Ety wheelhouse.


 


  I haven't heard Ety's (ER-4P) in a couple of years, so I won't comment on this too much, but Joeblogg is the one who you should be talking to since he after EQ his pair of 3580 turned them into "Ety's with a bass" 
   
  I would say that detail is a good dynamic level, although way more than very good for a $9 IEM, maybe with a touch of BA level that makes them sound almost Ety like.
   
   Yes, they are very comfortable, although a bit small for my ears that are above the average size and I have to use some bigger tips to prevent them from disappearing completely in my ears.


----------



## pack21

I ordered the TH.

 I'm still not psychologically prepared to spend $ 300 in some IEM.

 I have one pair of Radiopaq Custom Tuned Jazz (that i like), will be TH much better than these, in general SQ?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have never heard those Radiopaq iems so I can't comment on them but I can tell you the SQ of the TT isurus is a very clean and dynamic sounding iem.. If you read Jokers review about the CKM99 it is how I would describe these..I know the CKM77s will also have this same sound signature as well. That is what lead me to ultimately believe these are made by Audio Technica..
   
  Either way you guys are getting great SQ for the bucks payed..I did this thead for a reason. Both are very worthy of discovery by the community. Wait till more impressions come in..I enjoy these cheaper Iems as much as my higher end cans I have. Now a days my full sized cans are just sitting around while I am listening to these cheapo iems. lol!


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Spotted the Philips at Sears earlier today for 10 bucks and decided to grab a pair. Straight out of the box theyre a good listen, much better than the SHE9000s, which are way too midbassy and dark without EQ. The 3580s bass is tight, punchy, and pretty forward, though not nearly as forward as the Xeport 7010's, which is a good thing as most people found the 7010s bass to be too aggressive. Kick drums and toms have a nice "bite" to them. Do these things change much with burn in?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Comparing my most-used pair with one I tested new before I gave away to my brother, the used pair sounds punchier, warmer and just "bigger".  Then again I can't seem to find this difference with a backup pair I own.  The only break-in these backups had, apart from maybe an hour of head-time, is all the dust that may have gotten in from me keeping them in the pocket all the time.  (I keep these with a Y-splitter to share tunes with my wife).  So I don't know, lol, maybe dust is good for them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fairy dust?


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Hmm maybe ill have to consider getting my pants enchanted by fairies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit - Found something interesting.....http://www.fischeraudio.com/card.php?id=158


----------



## jelt2359

Or maybe just poor QC of cheap products..


----------



## Kyon Thinh

Hmm, Dsnuts, I'm so addicted to HTF600S, does Tt have similar or different sound signature?
  And which do you prefer?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is different. If you listen to instrumental music. Classical, jazz. Music which needs more precision the TT will do this type of music the best. It is a good all rounder and the added fact that you can use it on your cell phone if you have music on it and talk on the mic adds to the value. These have a brighter sound signature and precise at the same time. The HTF600 is a warm sound signature and imaging not as precise. 
   
  The Philips SHE3580 is somewhere in the middle.  Vocals on the TT Isurus is excellent. Female vocals especially.  I am all about variety in the various iems and headphones I own. These will introduce the Audio Technica sound to you.. If you end up getting these and like the sound signature I recommend trying out a full sized Audio Technica to you in the future.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kidcharlemagne said:


> Hmm maybe ill have to consider getting my pants enchanted by fairies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  That is interesting. Lol. That happened to the Mp 8320 as well..I said it before and I will say it again. There's no rule on rebranding and rebrand it seems..Would love to hear this version. Oh wait those are 35 Ohms? That is interesting. It looks like it might be using a different driver


----------



## Ranked

The CK-700s with a filter mod sound REALLY similar to the SHE3580s. After listening for a while, I completely forget wth i'm actually listening to.


----------



## djvkool

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> The SHE3580 *looks* like a minor iteration of the 3570 with clear silicone tips instead of coloured tips.  The SHE3680 looks and reads like a new model replacement of the 3580.  As for the sound... Parall3l sez
> "I have the 3680, they were ok for $20 but the bass extension is disappointing."
> 
> The bass extension of the 3580 is anything but disappointing!!!
> ...


 

 Hmm...OK then on my bike again, I'll hunt around some more...


----------



## daveyostrow

so has anyone verified the drivers/sound of the thermaltake to the ath-ckm99  or is it just speculation because of the housing? and even if they are the same drivers they can sound very different...


----------



## dziendobry

Pure speculation so far.  No A/Bing has been done.

  
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> so has anyone verified the drivers/sound of the thermaltake to the ath-ckm99  or is it just speculation because of the housing? and even if they are the same drivers they can sound very different...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well it is more speculation than fact but there are so many clues that they are AT drivers inside them. The biggest being the fact that they have Audio Technicas sound signature. I own 4 Audio Technica headphones and all of them have a similar sound signature. The M50 the AD700. The WS55.. A900X.. And is no different from the Isurus earphones..
   
  It is unmistakeable..ATs house sounds is as distinct as it gets. The best way to describe the Isurus sound is they sound like the A700, A900 headphones in an iem and even the M50 to a certain degree..  The emphasis on the high notes the smooth mids and full dynamic bass..Not too many manufactures has just as much emphasis on the highs as much as the bass end. That is AT. Then you add to the fact that the CKM77 and CKM99 uses very similar sized drivers if not the same exact drivers in a housing that looks exactly the same.
   
  If somehow AT tweeked the sound to be something different than this speculation would not happen but I am certain these drivers are indeed from AT that was made for Thermaltake. Anyone that has any of the AT headphones or has a AT earphone will immediately know what I am talking about if they heard the Isurus.. Also AT is known to outsource their headphones to other companies. Denon HP1000 and Allen and Heath Xone 53s are both made by Audio Techinica.. They both use the same drivers that is in Audio Technicas own Pro700 Dj Headphones for example.
   
  Let me put it this way. It can't be anyone else. The only other manufacture that has a similar house sound is Pioneer but as far as I know Pioneer don't have iems that look anything close to what the Isurus looks like.
   
  This is an example of AT outsourcing their drivers.  Same drivers and sound on all 3.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Pure speculation so far.  No A/Bing has been done.


 


  Who has the ATs? I thought an A/B would have happened by now. When's that going to happen??


----------



## Inks

dziendobry said:


> Pure speculation so far.  No A/Bing has been done.


 
  Speculation and wishful thinking. I have heard/owned 5 ATHs including the CKM99 and each sound very different, The only thing they mostly share is a forward treble. But then if the HJ900s weren't panasonics would it be logical to give them the ATH driver label because of a broad definition of a house sound? Nope and there are many IEMs out there that can be said to have an ATH driver if it were the case.


----------



## eke2k6

I have the Isurus now. I'll post impressions later on


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I have the Isurus now. I'll post impressions later on


 

  
  Cool, make too a comparation to yours Vsonic GR07.
   
   
  Thx.


----------



## nipit

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I have the Isurus now. I'll post impressions later on


 


  We are really waiting for your impressions


----------



## eke2k6

I won't be able to compare to the GR07 until the end of the week. I sent it to a friend for repairs


----------



## LooptroopRocker




----------



## pack21

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I won't be able to compare to the GR07 until the end of the week. I sent it to a friend for repairs


 


  Ok, so tell us about this baby....


----------



## Dsnuts

I can tell you guys the Isurus will sound harsh on open. IT is all about the Burn. Burn them drivers.! It takes a big burn for the sounds to become what I am hearing now. Glad you finally got your Isurus eke2k6..


----------



## orta

The SHE3580 is seriously impressive for a $10 unit--especially the sub bass.  Very tight and clean.  They also manage to sound fantastic at other frequencies--but only when the track isn't very busy.  A lone (or small mixture of) vocal, piano, or guitar for example sounds incredible, but once the clutter of (most) choruses hit, they seem to fall apart pretty badly in my experience (increasingly with volume).  I guess this is probably attributed to the mid bass some of you guys are talking about EQ'ing out, but that's unfortunately not practical with every device type.  Still a wonderful find for the size, cost, comfort, and overall quality, very nice work Joe and nuts.  I look forward to trying out the TT's and MP 8320's.


----------



## ri_toast

i should have my Tt either wednesday or thursday, sadly i don't care if they're at knockoffs, when ds tells you these are good, have no doubt they are. what's the risk or harm for twenty bucks. i plan to burn these well but i'll give a quick listen when i get them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember many was saying only if the MP8320 had more definition and better extension.. Well.. 
   
  @ orta glad you like those. One would never assume you will get that kind of sound quality from a product you can probably buy at a walmart.. Philips is an interesting company. You never hear on these threads about a Philips product knocking your socks off with great sound quality on anything yet these little sub $10 buds do just that.. But what is weird is, so far it seem it is an isolated case. The others I have tried Philips wise just don't cut it. I am tempted to keep on trying out more but I am completely satisfied with the SHE 3580..


----------



## murano

She3580 currently at Target for $10.84 until 12/31. i was tempted but i'm too lazy to set the equalizer.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





murano said:


> She3580 currently at Target for $10.84 until 12/31. i was tempted but i'm too lazy to set the equalizer.


 


 I know Joe mentiones how he uses eQ to get optimal sound on these and he is right on that. But I will tell you even without eQ the sound is outstanding. Sure there is a bit of bass bloat but it is not so bad the it takes over the sound quality on them. Plus if you listen to bass heavy tunes you might like a little bit of bloat.  I compare many an Iem or headphones on the standard no eq to see what the sound quality is. Then I try eQ and amps and such to see where I can get the phone to sound like. These Philips SHE3580 has a solid sound foundation to them that doesn't offend at all. They will surprise you even without eQing. If there is such thing as a smooth sound signature that is how I would describe the SHE3580. Smooth. Even the bass is smooth.


----------



## murano

Would you characterize the she3580 sound signature as clear, warm or neutral? my nuforce 700x crapped out last night and i could use a clear sounding somewhat bassy IEM for my phone.


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, impressions time...
   
      
   
   
*Build and Comfort:** *
   
   
  The Isurus is built very well. It's almost funny how much on an improvement the cable is over the MP 8320. It's sturdy, and thick enough without being as unwieldy as the Shure cables. I think it may even be better than the cables on my GR07. It's a very ergonomic fit, and I find them more comfy than the monoprice. Then again, I never really had comfort issues with the 8320.
   
   
*Sound:*
   
  I just want to say off the bat, *get rid of the stock tips*. When I first listened to the Isurus, I thought they were a trebly mess. I knew the Nutman said they needed burn-in to sound their best...but damn. I opened my tip drawer and tried out the Meelec M6's double flange tips. Amazing. Bass and mids came forward, and the treble showed some restraint. Make no mistake, they're still a bit on the bright side, but it's nowhere near as bad as it is with the stock tips. 
   
  The Isurus is very well detailed and vocals sound fantastic, especially female vocals (justin beiber). I tried some of my favorite songs from various genres, and the Isurus excelled on all of them. As I said, it's a bit treble happy, but it doesn't lack mids and it sure has some good bass. When I listened to "The Way I Am" by Ingrid Michaelson, the Isurus made her voice positively shimmer, and I could hear the drummer in the background slightly rub the skin of the drums. I tested "Papageno" from Mozart's "Magic Flute" opera, and it just sounded fantastic. I then listened to James Morrison's "You Make it Real" and I could hear each individual string being strummed.
   
  The sound stage of the Isurus is just above average in width and depth. It's nothing remarkable really, but still good. It makes the 8320 just sound congested in comparison, both in sound quality and sound stage. 
   
*Value:*
   
  Ridiculous. Dsnuts has done it again. In a blind test, I would have thought these were worth 5 times their price. Whether or not they're really CKM99 rebrands, they sound darn good. I wish I could give you a big man-bear hug for your work, but I guess thanks will have to do.
   
*Remember! Try different tips!*
   

  with the Meelec M6 tips


----------



## nipit

Thanks for your review. Can they compete to GR07 by your memory?


----------



## pack21

Cool, i cant wait to receive mines.
   
   
  Dsnuts, you do it again!
   
   
  Thx.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am glad I chose the right men to be my testers. Bear hug taken. . Now  there is nothing wrong with grown men giving bear hugs look at these 2 fellows that looks fun. lol!   Glad it didn't disappoint. So believe it or not I have had these since April of last year and forgot about them. I mean after all they are GAMING earphones. Overlooked by music lovers you know why? Because they are gaming earphones. It has everything to do with the Mp 8320s that I did some digging into what these could be..Thanks for your impressions eke2k6. I will put that on the thread starter. Now burn them isurus earphones.
   
  A bit of an update guys. JupiterKnight's friend who owned the CKM99 just got his isurus. Will have verification of how close these isurus are to the real deal very soon.
  Thread updated with eke2k6 impressions.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Thanks for your review. Can they compete to GR07 by your memory?


 

 I don't really want to say anything without having the GR07 in hand. Sonic memory is highly unreliable
   


  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> . .
> 
> A bit of an update guys. JupiterKnight's friend who owned the CKM99 just got his isurus. Will have verification of how close these isurus are to the real deal very soon.


 
   
  That guy looks like he's getting a bit more than a bear hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't wait to see what the friend says


----------



## Selenium

I am shocked and appalled that you would post an image of rape being perpetrated against an innocent human being.


----------



## Dsnuts

Men bear hug men and we are entertained. That is what that pic is all about. lol!.


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





murano said:


> She3580 currently at Target for $10.84 until 12/31. i was tempted but i'm too lazy to set the equalizer.


 


  picked up a pair of them locally on the way home.  First stop only had purple and pink but luckily I pass 3 on the way home from work.  I have been looking for a pair to wear while lying down and these seem small enough to do that comfortably.  playing with different tips now


----------



## nipit

How would you compare 3580 to E10 which you own?


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





murano said:


> Would you characterize the she3580 sound signature as clear, warm or neutral? my nuforce 700x crapped out last night and i could use a clear sounding somewhat bassy IEM for my phone.


 


  None of the above. They are musical, dark, slightly veiled (as is common of bass-heavy phones). Compared to my UM3x/JH13/RE252/HE6, they have a weightier sound, both in terms of the bass and overall presentation. Clarity is not its strong suit, but I'm used to some of the real heavyweights in that department so this is probably not saying much.


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





nipit said:


> How would you compare 3580 to E10 which you own?


 


  I will let you know in a couple of days.  I can say I was impressed with the sub-bass rumble of the philips.


----------



## Jupiterknight

A friend of mine received a pair of TT today. He used to own the CKM99.
   
  His initial response was that they sound harsh and sibilant with stock tips, but he does hear that they have excellent sound quality and they do remind him of the CKM99.
   
  The CKM99 he also from the beginning found to be harsh and sibilant, but after burning them in for a week he remembers that they improved.  He will now do the same with the TT and get back to me.
   
  Please, remember this is all out of memory, so of course not the same as comparing them directly to each other and it's also not a fact but merely an indication, but for now this is the closest info we have.
   
  If I hadn't spend all my money on X-mas and cheap IEM's  I would have picked up a pair of CKM77 to compare with the TT, but maybe later...
   
  Experimenting with different tips on the TT is probably a good idea. I'm using some cone shaped silicon tips and some Monster foam tips, both works better for me than the stock tips.
  Maybe someone can try comply's foam tips with the TT, I don't have any right now.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> [The Philips SHE3580 are] None of the above. They are musical, dark, slightly veiled (as is common of bass-heavy phones). Compared to my UM3x/JH13/RE252/HE6, they have a weightier sound, both in terms of the bass and overall presentation. Clarity is not its strong suit, but I'm used to some of the real heavyweights in that department so this is probably not saying much.


 

  
   
  EQ down the bass... like this



   
  And the details come popping out.  If you're using a graphic equalizer, leave 500Hz zeroed out and taper down steadily to a minimum at 125Hz and below.  How low the minimum is depends on your taste and the equalizer in question (on my parametric equalizer the bass cut is a tad less than 10dB).
   
  With this EQ these SHE3580 are a more detailed, warmer, punchier, less sibilant version of my Etymotic ER-4P(!)  I found the stock treble to be bright so toned it down as shown but you guys seem to find it dark so why not leave the treble as is and just tone down the bass and see how you like it.  The spikey treble dips are the result of tuning the equalizer a la PiccoloNamek's tutorial with some additional ideas of my own to make the tuning easier to implement.  They are probably the result of ear canal resonances and not any inherent uneveness in the treble response of the IEMs themselves--especially seeing as those dips move in frequency if I change to comply tips.


----------



## GigaFi

What do you guys do with all your extra IEMs? From the sound of things, it sounds like you all own a lot of them.
   
  I have 4 right now and I typically only use 1-2 of them, I can't imagine having two more


----------



## AxelCloris

My spares that I have kinda sit there gathering dust. I'll be honest I haven't listened to my PL50 in a while, even though for their price they're really nice IEMs.


----------



## eke2k6

As a matter of fact once my GR07 comes back, I think I'll get out of the IEM game. How many different ways can you hear a song? I gave my MP 8320 to my girlfriend earlier, and I'll just hold on to the Isurus too. I'm


----------



## Joe Bloggs

As I said in my review, the Etymotic ER-4P I had came back from repair and were sitting there gathering dust.  Now they're broken again and really gathering dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder if I should get them repaired again just so I can listen to them and beat on them again saying my $10 Philips sound better than them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe if I want another sample of that balanced armature sound I should go for another pair... maybe those Soundmagic PL50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do they sound like AxelCloris?  More imporantly how's the build?  Will they survive my ham-handed handling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how much a broken pair of Etys can sell for?


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> What do you guys do with all your extra IEMs? From the sound of things, it sounds like you all own a lot of them.
> 
> I have 4 right now and I typically only use 1-2 of them, I can't imagine having two more


 
   
   
  I use my sets for different situations.  Like the philips are tiny so I plan on using them in bed or if lounging on the couch.  My E10s are my primary set.  The Grooves stay connected to my computer at work because I dont care if someone steals them.  I use the xears when I need a mic but the cable is too annoying to use all the time. they stay in my glove box.  My Klipsch are on permanent loan to my cousin.  I didnt like their fit.  I didnt buy them all for these purposes, but as I progressed I found uses for them.  I bought the grooves, didnt like.  bought the klipsch, they were OK but wanted better.  Xears cable sucked so I got the E10.  There were others along the way but I sold the expensive stuff to raise money for other needs.  Oh and I have a set of H2O surge for use at the pool or while excersing.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm still kinda new to describing sounds, but I'll try my best. I've had them for a couple months and to me one of the big thing is the microphonics. They're very quiet with cable noise, and I love that. The bass doesn't sound too extended but it's definitely not lacking and it's clean. I don't know if you can call it tight but it feels like it's well controlled. I don't know enough about mids yet to really tell if something is recessed, forward or neutral but to me they're pleasing. And as for the highs I think they're sparkly. They're bright and cheerful if that makes sense. Sometimes they get to be a bit much but that's usually only for certain parts of certain songs. I really like female vocals. If you're a fan of soothing vocal trance or uplifting trance they're great. Not overpowering in the low end, smooth mids and just enough high end to keep the energy going. Hopefully that description didn't lose you, because it'd probably lose me


----------



## dziendobry

Mine sit and wait, I use different sets for different genre's when I am not reviewing.   It's a bad addiction worse then pokemon, I want all the single BA's.
  Quote: 





gigafi said:


> What do you guys do with all your extra IEMs? From the sound of things, it sounds like you all own a lot of them.
> 
> I have 4 right now and I typically only use 1-2 of them, I can't imagine having two more


----------



## donedj

Got the Philips today the she3582 (blacks were out of stock in Target).
   
  4 hours of total listening. The harshness of treble subsided right now. Sounds great.
   
  Thanks to dsnuts and other guys once again. These iems are now questioning me why we pay loads of money ($100+ for some other brands) while the $10 gemstones do as well. X10s are off going back to Amazon now.
   
  I am looking forward to the isurus from ebay. In a day or so I should have them.
   
  I tried hard to get a good sound quality with bass emphasis for the she3582 though. The small and medium tips had the base but not enough, the small tip shined big time when the phones were pressed a bit inside my ears, now using the large ones. Will probably try some other tips from other phones later on.


----------



## GigaFi

Damn, must be a serious problem then.
  
  Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Mine sit and wait, I use different sets for different genre's when I am not reviewing.   It's a bad addiction *worse then pokemon*, I want all the single BA's.


----------



## LaRzZa

I am still waiting for my SHE3580 to arrive.

 Has anyone tried Rocking Residence XLNT Fifth In-Ear Headphones?

 Technical Details:

 Frequency Respose: 10-25000Hz
 Cable Length: 1.2M
 Connector (s): 3.5mm plug
 Impedance: 32Ω
 Driver Unit: 13.5mm


----------



## LooptroopRocker

All this thread needs now is an A/B comparison of the Isurus and the Audio-technica!!!! Someone? Anyone?!


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





donedj said:


> These iems are now questioning me why we pay loads of money ($100+ for some other brands) while the $10 gemstones do as well.


 


  build quality is one reason.  while I like these philips so far, the cable is mediocre at best.  flimsy and retains shapes. there is no slider after the Y junction and stain relief is minimal.  While I love how light they are that also means the plastic housing cant be too thick.  I would say these are a Hyundai.  In contrast the ckm99 I had (don't ask me for sound comparisons, I had them quite a while ago) used a thick metal housing, decent strain relief and a substantially thicker cable.  I felt like I could step on them and just dust them off and put them back in my ears.  They would be more like a BMW.


----------



## eke2k6

I just listened to Kirk Franklin's 'Now Behold the Lamb' on the Isurus (jays silicon tips). I got chills listening to those women sing. There's no doubt in my mind that these drivers are gold.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit. Female vocals on the isurus shine much like my A900X. Again another reason why I came to the conclusion why the Sound signature is leaning toward Audio Technica house sound. It will only be a matter of time before we figure out which one. But I have no doubts in my mind this it the exact sound signature that is on the A700 A900 A900X.. But in an earphone.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have to admit. Female vocals on the isurus shine much like my A900X. Again another reason why I came to the conclusion why the Sound signature is leaning toward Audio Technica house sound. It will only be a matter of time before we figure out which one. But I have no doubts in my mind this it the exact sound signature that is on the A700 A900 A900X.. But in an earphone.


 


  I've asked i2ehan to get a pair, because he has a ckm99 on hand. Hopefully he obliges and we'll have our answer


----------



## Huxley

Any idea what tips to use?
   
  I tried hybrids and ue but they are a fraction too big and id rather not chance it.
   
  Im thinking shure olives might be good, what do you folks think?
   
  Just got my p4 warbler, so im dying to fire it up.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Any idea what tips to use?
> 
> I tried hybrids and ue but they are a fraction too big and id rather not chance it.
> 
> ...


 


  The Isurus or philips?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





idvsego said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 For the price of the ckm99 you could buy several copies of the Philips, which would surely last longer than one CKM99.  But for me the reverse has been the case--my $200 IEMs broke in less than half the time I've used the $10 Philips...
   
  Also I disagree about the relationship between lightness and housing quality (or lack thereof).  The Etys are even lighter than the Philips, but that's probably because they use even tinier BA drivers (while the Philips drivers are small in their own right).  Also when I tap the housing it makes a dull clicking sound, much like the Ety housing.  Plastic is a less resonant material than metal anyway--ever see a bell made out of plastic?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Any idea what tips to use?
> 
> I tried hybrids and ue but they are a fraction too big and id rather not chance it.
> 
> ...


 


  You got the Philips right?  I know that Comply T-400 tips fit them, don't know about shure olives.  Do those come in different sizes?  The one I saw here seems too small in inner diameter. (compare with the T-400's inner diameter further down the page)


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> For the price of the ckm99 you could buy several copies of the Philips, which would surely last longer than one CKM99.  But for me the reverse has been the case--my $200 IEMs broke in less than half the time I've used the $10 Philips...
> 
> Also I disagree about the relationship between lightness and housing quality (or lack thereof).  The Etys are even lighter than the Philips, but that's probably because they use even tinier BA drivers (while the Philips drivers are small in their own right).  Also when I tap the housing it makes a dull clicking sound, much like the Ety housing.  Plastic is a less resonant material than metal anyway--ever see a bell made out of plastic?


 


  pay for one that lasts a while or pay for a 10 and swap them when they break (contrary to the prices the OP stated, the cmk99 goes for $100-120 frequently)...I didn't say one option was better than another.  He simply asked why people would spend more.  Some people have a sound sig they have settled on and want to make a single purchase and not worry about it for a while.  I don't really fall into that camp...I mean, you are talking to a guy that bought the Philips.  If I was in that camp I wouldn't read this thread much less make a purchase based on it.  As far as how long they last...$$ doesn't always equal good build quality.  The hippo VBs did not have great build quality.  Seems the Monster products don't either.  You don't ALWAYS get what you pay for, there are exceptions to every rule.  I have only had 1 set of IEMs actually break on me and that was the vsonic R02 I think, but I baby mine.  I keep them in metal tins and only use stuff like the Philips when doing potentially damaging activities like yardwork etc.
   
  lightness is not the only reason for that statement, also price.  There are many light materials that are insanely strong...but you also pay a premium for them  I am making an assumption that for that price the manufacturer didnt use anything stronger than the standard plastics.  And yes, I have at least 3 plastic bells on my Christmas tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am not saying that the Philips are not great values.  Please don't take the Hyundai comparison as a slight.  Hyundai is a quality company making cars that are a significant value but suffer from the substandard impression that has come from previous years and flooding the market with a wide array of products.  They represent the value that Honda used to be when they first came off the boats.  I am enjoying the Philips and they are actually going to be my go-to for introducing people to decent sound, but please don't try and act like that cable isn't like something on a pair of 1980s walkman headphones.  I personally won't pay over $100 for any set anymore...but lets not act like the Philips, or any set for that matter, is the only set people should consider and there there is no longer a market or reason for IEMS over $30.
   
  I spent a few minutes typing all of that so I am still going to post it but I realized all I am doing is stating the same opinion many people do when a FOTM or new product in general hits the head-fi market.  Dsnuts has brought us some gems for sure and it is much appreciated, but the threads are often wrought with hyperbole based on short term impressions and the thrill of a good value.  Time usually shows that the impressions settle some.  They go out of stock and the bargain hunting locusts that we are swarm on to the next one.  Its fun and cheaper than taking up golf.


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You got the Philips right?  I know that Comply T-400 tips fit them, don't know about shure olives.  Do those come in different sizes?  The one I saw here seems too small in inner diameter. (compare with the T-400's inner diameter further down the page)


 


  the Olives don't slide right on but you can make them fit.  I am going to be trying just that when I get home.  The philips nozzles are a shade smaller than most but not significantly.  My hybrids comeoff way easier thant he stock Philips tips do...but havent become lodged in my ear or anything.  I plan on ordering some complys in a few weeks.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Yeah idvsego I can totally see what you mean.  These things can get over-hyped.  As for the cable problem on the Philips--maybe the cable could use some break in too.  Having bought 4 sets of these, I notice that they always come out of the package as a tangly curly mess, it's a problem with how the cable is packaged.  The two pairs I use regularly though are straight and show no memory effect worth mentioning, and I do curl them up into a ring when pocketing them.  They aren't really any more or less manageable than my etys.


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Yeah idvsego I can totally see what you mean.  These things can get over-hyped.  As for the cable problem on the Philips--maybe the cable could use some break in too.  Having bought 4 sets of these, I notice that they always come out of the package as a tangly curly mess, it's a problem with how the cable is packaged.  The two pairs I use regularly though are straight and show no memory effect worth mentioning, and I do curl them up into a ring when pocketing them.  They aren't really any more or less manageable than my etys.


 


  thats promising since I can't seem to get rid of the little pigtail curl at the plug from the original packaging.  I do curl mine into a mint tin for storage.  For anyone reading this...the cable is no reason to skip buying these.  I was simply pointing out it is one of the places they chose to save money in production cost.  I am very happy with the purchase and will be picking up a purple set and a blue or pink set for 2 of my daughters.  Assuming nothing better comes along they will be my default gift for secret santa exchanges next year too.


----------



## dziendobry

Quote: 





idvsego said:


> Its fun and cheaper than taking up golf.


 

 And the house of head-fi said "AMEN!"


----------



## Huxley

Yeah the phillips, the t400's are the ue fitment so will probably be the same, they'll grip but it won't be snug like the original tips are.
   
  I suppose some nail polish will work, anyway im happy with the stock buds for now.
   
  Actually looking at that link, the olives look a tiny fraction smaller than the ue buds, must be worth a shot for what is an excellent bud anyway.
   
  Well seems you can stretch em, ok i'll order a bunch.
   
  Btw my phillips adore the p4, they are like a whole new iem all over again.

  
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You got the Philips right?  I know that Comply T-400 tips fit them, don't know about shure olives.  Do those come in different sizes?  The one I saw here seems too small in inner diameter. (compare with the T-400's inner diameter further down the page)


 

  
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The Isurus or philips?


----------



## idvsego

for the Olives...they stretch like crazy.  I use a fine tip needle nose plier and can stretch it to three times the size without lasting damage to the nozzle or the foam.  kinda insane actually.  If you dont mind the effort they will go on the philips just fine.


----------



## daveyostrow

so how do the She3580 compare to similar prices m6/m9?
   
  and about the isurus... are they sibilant?


----------



## bjaardker

SHE3580s purchased. I'm curious as to how these will match up to the Mee m6s and CW31s.
   
  I keep getting these cheap IEMs to put off getting my reshelled TF10s fixed...so far its working.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> so how do the She3580 compare to similar prices m6/m9?
> 
> and about the isurus... are they sibilant?


 


 Forget about comparing the lower end of the MEELectronics to these. These best the CC51 in every single way. The isurus can be sibilant depending on track. These do have a brighter sound signature but not so crazy that it is unlistenable. It is more of a detail oriented earphone. These do need a bigger longer burn in session but the highs do tame and you get awesome detail if your willing to put in the time to do the burn.
     
  If you are sensitive to extended highs and detail on the upper half of the spectrum and want an easier listening phone go for the philips. Or go for 2 like I did almost immediately after I heard them. A bit of crock. Amazon wont let you get 3 to save on shipping to get a 3rd. SO you end up getting 2 and then they charge you shipping..


----------



## idvsego

thats funny because I have had an owner of the M6 tell me he returned his she3580 because he didnt like it as much.  Just an example of how impression should be guidelines and you have to trust your own ears.  When it comes to sound quality there arent very many things that can be stated as absolute truths because of all of the variables...including a persons range of hearing, fit, and just good old fashioned preferences.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Forget about comparing the lower end of the MEELectronics to these. These best the CC51 in every single way. The isurus can be sibilant depending on track. These do have a brighter sound signature but not so crazy that it is unlistenable. It is more of a detail oriented earphone. These do need a bigger longer burn in session but the highs do tame and you get awesome detail if your willing to put in the time to do the burn.
> 
> If you are sensitive to extended highs and detail on the upper half of the spectrum and want an easier listening phone go for the philips.


 


  I have the cc51 at the moment... which are high but not sibilant (which is what i wanted after much of the eternas), but you are telling me the She3580 outperform them?... and then Isurus?


----------



## Dsnuts

The CC51 was a decent deal for what I got them for but to me even my MP 8320 sounded more proper. The CC51 is a congested sounding earphone to me and the colored bass don't help that sound in any way..It is interesting that those got such a good rating yet they have a congested sound. The highs are sparkly but the mids and bass pushes the sound too forward for my liking.

 I can say without reservation both the Isurus and the Philips are superior in sound quality.. The isurus is more like that higher end headphone "audiophile" sound with awesome detail for dynamic drivers.  The Philips is that unexpected earphone that not only sound proper but manages to have some of the best proper bass levels I have heard on anything so cheap. IT is not just all about the bass end either. The smoothness of the overall sound signature is so smooth it is remarkable that this sound comes from an earphone that is so small. Detailing and imagery is also better than the price would indicate. I only wish the sound staging was a bit wider but for what is there I would say nothing is truly lacking on the SHE3580.


----------



## eke2k6

Hey Nutman. Could you do a comparison between the isurus and your ex600? I was considering the ex600 once, and I'd like to know how they stack up


----------



## Dsnuts

On it. Will report back with comparisons.


----------



## tmars78

Still waiting on my SHE3580s. One thing Dsnuts didn't mention(or I didn't notice) is, that if you get the Philips SHE9550, for the extra $2-3 you get a case to carry or store them in.


----------



## daveyostrow

...so are the isurus being sibilant though?
  I used to have the which had great mids ect, but tended to be sibilant as well... hard to imagine $10 she3580 perform better.
  very tempted to try these guys.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ding!! On this corner The Sony EX600!. To my right is a new comer the Thermaltake Isurus
 Well isn't this a surprise. Sq wise I would actually put these 2 in a draw..Both of these have extended highs the Isurus does have just a tad more brighter sound and the EX600 does win in the sound staging.. The imagery and detail on more intricate Jazz tunes is almost the same if not the same. Astounding. Vocals I actually like more so on the Isurus because the EX600 sound a bit recessed to me and a bit thinner. I think it might have to do with how the driver is angled to the ear as opposed to being flat on them on the isurus. The Bass.. Isaurus is the winner here. Stronger punch. Quality wise both excellent. Sub Bass on the Isurus has stronger presence in hiphop tunes.. Either one does detail better than the other. The amount of detail on both are a DRAW. I can honestly say the isurus SQ is about equal to the much more expensive EX600. You guys that own the EX600 will understand once you get your isurus. The reason why I threw on the word Substantial find on my thread is. If the EX600 is the bench mark for what a dynamic earphone sounds like in the $200 range. The Isurus sound quality is right up there. In other words you guys are getting a $200 sounding earphone with added mic for $20-$35. That my friends, I would consider substantial.
   
  @Eke2k6. If you get the EX600. You will be angry cus you would get a side grade over the isurus. I am curious to know how the isurus stack up to your GR07 actually. I am sure you will let us know in due time.
  Another find.  The highs does change on the isurus with different tips.. Take a look at this.  So in having a smaller sound hole on the tip actually makes the isurus sound better. The highs are much more in line vs having a bigger sound hole the one on the left. With bigger sound hole It is much more brighter sounding and sibilance will happen. On the right the smaller sound hole controls the highs and gives a better sound. SO if you guys are trying out different tips look for smaller holes. I have no idea what iems these tips are from but the sound hole is a bit smaller even than the Sony hybrids. The hybrids seem to add to the brightness instead. Weird..Try different tips.


----------



## eke2k6

Thanks Nutman! I'm glad I didn't get the ex600 earlier. I'll give comparisons later when I get my GR07 back


----------



## pack21

Dsnuts Rocks, 2 days to have mines $200 IME for $30.......cool!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there is a catch however. I don't know how many tips you got laying around but I would try whatever you got. eke2k6 is right you have to try other tips as the ones I am using now lessens the brightness on timbre. I can actually hear the difference.. So bottom line try other tips see what sounds best and burn away..


----------



## staxxx

Ordered the Isurus. If I don't like it, I'll use it for gaming. The EX600 comparison has me interested, because that's my favorite IEM ATM.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jupiterknight got the EX600 as well and he says he is also gonna do some A/B ing. Wait till you hear the isurus you will know I ain't B/S ing.. Lol!.


----------



## GigaFi

Bought a pair of 3580s at Target, realize that if I don't like em I can just return em.


----------



## recca

Thanks for the tip on both of these.  I needed something to use at work with my Samsung Galaxy S.  I ordered the Thermaltake from Amazon but they haven't arrived yet.  I needed something to listen today so I rolled by Walmart and found a pair of pink SHE3583 sitting off on what looked like the electronics clearance rack.  When I went to check out I asked for a price check...$5.00.  Sweeet.  Yes they're pink, but whatever.  $5.00!
   
  Cost aside, I like these quite a bit.  Honestly I have almost no Headphone experience, I'm much more of a speaker guy, but I agree with all the other comments stated before.  Bass continuity is pretty nice.  I'm not used to this amount of sub-bas, but its pretty awesome.  Upper mids and low highs are clean.  Might be a little peaky around there, but I messed with the EQ on poweramp a bit and it sounds good to me. 
   
  Thanks again for letting everyone know about these.


----------



## Selenium

I should get mine soon so I'll be able to compare to the EX600 as well. The mids of the EX600 really aren't recessed, but the forward projection of the soundstage can make it seem like that.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





selenium said:


> I should get mine soon so I'll be able to compare to the EX600 as well. The mids of the EX600 really aren't recessed, but the forward projection of the soundstage can make it seem like that.


 


  I recommend not even listening to them with the stock tips when you get them
   
   
  I can say for a fact that these sound better than the TF10. No ifs or buts. These are slightly more sibilant than the TF10, but the treble just sounds so natural on the Isurus and the mids are actually present. And pianos sound fantastic


----------



## Dsnuts

I wouldn't consider the EX600 to have anything really recessed but when I was listening in on both the Isurus has a thicker sounding mid section. Vocals was thinner sounding on the EX600. It is as if the mids was stretched out between the highs and the lows. I think the wider stage on the EX600 also leads to this mids sounding a bit thinner and when I say a bit I can tell it is just by a bit.. If any of you guys didn't have a dual 3.5 jack out or a 5 hub like I do. It will be difficult to tell.


----------



## captouch

Anyone know what Comply tips fit on the TT's?


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I recommend not even listening to them with the stock tips when you get them
> 
> 
> I can say for a fact that these sound better than the TF10. No ifs or buts. These are slightly more sibilant than the TF10, but the treble just sounds so natural on the Isurus and the mids are actually present. And pianos sound fantastic


 


   
  Are you sure the isurus sounds better than the TF10s?
  What kind of music you tested these on for comparison?
  I am still waiting for the Isurus to arrive to compare.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Are you sure the isurus sounds better than the TF10s?
> What kind of music you tested these on for comparison?
> I am still waiting for the Isurus to arrive to compare.


 


  All kinds. I think the TF10 was built with electronic genres in mind, and it excels there. For everything else, I vastly prefer the Isurus (with tips other than stock).


----------



## GigaFi

I'm not sure if it's sibilance or piercing highs I'm hearing but right out the box, the SHE3580s are incredibly painful to listening to.
   
  Guess it's time to burn in.


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> I'm not sure if it's sibilance or piercing highs I'm hearing but right out the box, the SHE3580s are incredibly painful to listening to.
> 
> Guess it's time to burn in.


 


  I tried different tips to get the sound I am looking for out of these. The best ones that worked were the largest tips and the medium Sony hybrids, weird as they are different sizes but do give that nice deep base that these phones can actually produce.


----------



## crinacle

Whadya know, I actually owned the SHE3580. Go figure. Really interested in the AT remakes though, looks pretty cool to begin with.
   
  Hey, no hate here but when are you going to settle on a "legendary" discovery? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Y'know, budget headphones within the evergreen ranks of the Portapro, Superlux, CAL!, JVC etc. etc.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> I'm not sure if it's sibilance or piercing highs I'm hearing but right out the box, the SHE3580s are incredibly painful to listening to.
> 
> Guess it's time to burn in.


 


   
  Do you have a proper seal?  Do you hear good bass along with those piercing highs I assume you're describing?  If you do, your impression is actually pretty similar to mine. But I'm really sensitive to highs and most people who tried these don't think the highs are even forward, so signature preference plays a large role here.
   
  It helps to get a better seal by pulling the ear back with one hand while pushing the bud in with the other hand.  But the best thing I've found for these buds is a custom EQ curve a la PiccoloNamek's tutorial.
   
   
  Quote: 





			
				Joe Bloggs said:
			
		

> FWIW I'm uploading two versions of the Electri-Q EQ settings I'm using right now: my actual settings (with treble dips customized to my ear canal resonances) and one with the dips in the treble smoothed over (giving a general treble cut which doesn't sound as good to my ears but should work for most people)
> 
> My settings:<-click for file
> 
> ...


 
   
  With the custom settings dialled in in Electri-Q as a VST plugin running in foobar, these smoke the Ety ER-4P I had.  They become a punchier, more detailed, less sibilant version of the Etys... I'm glad that many people are liking the sound of the SHE3580 out of the box and some preferring them over much more expensive earphones, but I'm feeling like how Takumi's father in Initial D would feel if people heard that Takumi beat a Skyline GT-R (or Ferrari, or whatever) in his beater AE86 and bought stock AE86s and said they really like them.  The AE86 is a good car in its own right... but Takumi's custom did get an engine swap along with extensive hot rodding before racing the GT-R... if you get the reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So if you're one of those who already likes the SHE3580 out of the box, wait till you try fiddling with the EQ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really should get my own EQ guide done and published here soon


----------



## Selenium

Honestly I don't think any earphone should be recommended widely based on how it sounds with EQ. Just my opinion. But a lot of people can't be arsed, and then there are people like me who listen to a lot of music via web-based streaming services(last.fm, Grooveshark, Google Music, Mog, Rdio, etc.) with no access to EQ. I need my stuff to sound good the way they are.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Honestly I don't think any earphone should be recommended widely based on how it sounds with EQ. Just my opinion. But a lot of people can't be arsed, and then there are people like me who listen to a lot of music via web-based streaming services(last.fm, Grooveshark, Google Music, Mog, Rdio, etc.) with no access to EQ. I need my stuff to sound good the way they are.


 


  Ditto. The one IEM that I even bothered to mess with is the 8320 because of it's low price. Even then, I only used the stock eq presets on my iphone.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Fine then guys. I'm glad people like dsnuts are liking these phiips fine just as they are then


----------



## orta

Just received my TT's.  Ootb on stock tips the sibilance is pretty crazy.  Do you guys have any recommendations for a variety grab bag of tips that will work to tame these?  Definitely going to do a hefty burn in on'em too.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





orta said:


> Just received my TT's.  Ootb on stock tips the sibilance is pretty crazy.  Do you guys have any recommendations for a variety grab bag of tips that will work to tame these?  Definitely going to do a hefty burn in on'em too.


 


  Sony hybrids are cool, as well as the meelec biflanges. If you have any other tips laying around, try them out and see if they fit.


----------



## jelt2359

Nice EQ settings. I approximated them by dragging the mouse around. However it's imprecise. And my Foobar crashes everytime I try to import a preset. Any suggestions how to do this to get the smooth curves u have?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Jelt you want to use George Yohng‘s VST wrapper instead of foobar‘s VST support. It supports just about any VST I use better than foobar itself. Only drawback is it only supports one VST at a time. Will post a link when I get home.

edit: here's the link: http://www.yohng.com/software/foobarvst.html


----------



## pack21

Isusus Stuff:
   
   
  @Dsnuts
   
  So it seems that the tips are very important for the Isurus could, everyone do some testing and recommendations, and add to the OP.

 Some good find, cheap and good.

 Sony Hybrid (EP-EX10A) Comply TX100, Monster Gel Super Tips, Foam Super Tips, Shure Olives, etc...... almost cost the same as Isurus.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think the Isurus benefits from tips more than any other earphone I have. One clue is maybe sound deadening material or foam style tips and then there was my pic of a smaller hole tip..I thought I was using Sony tips but they are not. I have had so many Iems with extra tips I throw all of them in the same bag so I apologize for not knowing exactly what tip that is but I do know I actually get better balance from that particular tip.. I hope we can figure out what exactly will work best for these so you guys can all help me figure this out for the rest of the guys.. Throw up your pics of tips you all settled on to help others.
   
  And to all.  I know you guys are not partial to eqing.. Seriously you all think I would add the Philips SHE3580 on one of my threads because it is lacking? Just the opposite. I was so damn impressed even more so than the XePort 3010 which is also a great sounding proper cheapo. I would put these SHE3580 a step above those.  Joe got the optimal sound using his EQ.You gotta remember that is his sound preference. You know what, without eq I will tell you guys it sounds fantastic..Worth the money to try out. You guys think I would immediately buy 2 more if I thought it was lacking?  If the Isurus sounds equivalent to a $200 earphone the SHE3580 easily sound like a $100 one to my ears.. You guys are getting sound that is X10 more than what you pay for both of them easily.. Without hesitation I can tell you guys the SHE3580 will impress., Heck some might actually like it more than the isurus.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

I got the Philips SHE3580, I will test them when I get them and input to this thread what I think 


 Thanks for the suggestions dsnuts! It's nice to see someone trying something new and breathing fresh life into a hobby that gets a bit same old same old with choice.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And to all.  I know you guys are not partial to eqing.. Seriously you all think I would add the Philips SHE3580 on one of my threads because it is lacking? Just the opposite. I was so damn impressed even more so than the XePort 3010 which is also a great sounding proper cheapo. I would put these SHE3580 a step above those.  Joe got the optimal sound using his EQ.You gotta remember that is his sound preference. You know what, without eq I will tell you guys it sounds fantastic..Worth the money to try out. You guys think I would immediately buy 2 more if I thought it was lacking?  If the Isurus sounds equivalent to a $200 earphone the SHE3580 easily sound like a $100 one to my ears.. You guys are getting sound that is X10 more than what you pay for both of them easily.. Without hesitation I can tell you guys the SHE3580 will impress., Heck some might actually like it more than the isurus.


 


  ... and many people share your opinion so far.  I was just trying to help out someone who doesn't seem to like them out of the box and seems to have the same problem I was having.  You and most people find the Philips an even easier listen than the Isurus, even a bit dark, right?  So it seems GigiFi and I are actually in the minority here.


----------



## ri_toast

Really enjoying the Tt even right out of the box. I like where this is going.


----------



## eke2k6

Well well well. What have we here?
   

   
  I'll put up comparisons later


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Well well well. What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put up comparisons later


 

 Cool..... Even you find GR07 better than TT, tell us how far is it TT,  from GR07 in overall SQ.
   
   
  Thx.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is what makes our hobby so dynamic just like the stuff we all listen to. I don't expect the TT to best the GR07 and I can tell you they aren't better than the EX600. Rather they are a good compliment and are on that level of sound.. I expect many to get their TTs very soon.. Happy listening fellas and remember. Try different tips and burn it with some flame! Something hot!
   
  ri-toast. What tip you try out.?


----------



## Huxley

Don't know if i have anything toasty.
   
  Would mildly warming them suffice?


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, here we go. 
   
  Notes: 
   
  I'm using Jays large silicone tips on the GR07, and the large stock GR07 tips on the Isurus. All playback is done through foobar2000 v1.1.10, with the bitrate of each song beside the title. I didn't use any EQ, and I A/B'ed each phone within 3 seconds of hearing the other.
   
  Comparison:
   
   
  1) Attaboy - YoYo Ma (Apple Lossless)
   
  GR07: Magical. I almost forgot how amazing the timbre of the GR07 is. Violins and cello sound like you're being kissed by 
  a wood fairy. This is probably due to the slight mid-forward presentation/warmth of the GR07, and its biocellulose diapraghm. 
   
  Isurus: It holds its own on this song, but just no match for the sweet, sweet timbre of the GR07. Attack and decay and imaging are great, but I just felt like there was something
  missing from the overall sound vs the GR07
   
  Monoprice 8320: Against the Isurus and GR07? LOL
   
   
  2) One and Only - Adele (MP3 256)
   
  Isurus: Slightly dry vocals. The treble commands a fair bit of attention and shares the stage with Adele
  Sounds very good though.
   
  GR07: Again, fantastic. Adele's emotions shine through her voice. The vocals take center stage and 
  the instruments serve as backup. The GR07 reminds me why its the king of drums, and the cymbal crashes
  are nothing short of superb.
   
  MP 8320: I'm just not going to bother...
   
   
  3) Underground Kings - Drake (MP3 320)
   
  GR07: Great bass and plenty of sub bass rumble. The synthesized sounds (I don't know what they're called)
  are fast. I can hear every note played. Mids are fleshed out and sound about right.
   
  Isurus: The Isurus has an airier sound due to the dry mids. Treble is emphasized. It has about the 
  same amount of mid-bass and slightly less sub bass rumble. It keeps up with the GR07 speed-wise.
   
   
  4) Crazy - Gnarls Barkley (MP3 320)
   
  Isurus: Bass is very present, but not overpowering. Dry vocals. Soundstage is very nice, just about the same as GR07 +/- a few inches
   
  GR07: Same thoughts about bass, it's in line with the song. Vocals are noticably more lush sounding, and I can hear the background singers better (in a good way)
   
   
  5) I Want You - Kings of Leon (MP3 320)
   
  Isurus: Bass is deep and impactful, and the treble is extended and prominent. The high hat sounds good and hass plenty of shimmer.
  You can hear each strums of the bass guitar, and the texture is nice. The snare is good, but not perfect. Overall, good.
   
  GR07: The bass reaches deeper than that of the Isurus, and hits harder. The mids feel more fleshed out and intimate, which adds to the overall sound experience. Guitars are more forward and textured. The high hat and snares sound just right (I play the drums). The GR07 just sounds better.
   
   
  6) Lonely Boy - The Black Keys (MP3 320)
   
  Isurus: I'm getting lazy. The guitars have very good crunch, and the Isurus does a good job of conveying the garage band sound.
  Something about the drums just sounds a little off though.
   
  GR07: The GR07 says to the Isurus "anything you can do I can do better!" The guitars are as crunchy as Raisin Bran Crunch! With it's more fleshed out mids, the GR07 gives the song a grander sound. When the chorus comes around,everything blends together magically, while retaining the superb instrument separation. Again, all hail the king of drums.
   
  Comfort: The Isurus is by no means uncomfortable. But the GR07 simply vanishes in your ear!
   
   
  Conclusion.
   
  I think you'll have gathered by now that I really prefer the GR07. However, remember than it costs almost 6 times as much as the Isurus. I like the GR07 more because of its more forward mids and amazing, textured sound.
  If you find that you like a drier sound with more pronounced treble, I think the Isurus will suit your needs for a heck of a low price. Thanks for reading!


----------



## TheGame21x

I paid $20 for these. Twenty...dollars. How do these sound so good? These are a bit sibilant, like others have said but that can be fixed with some EQ and/or burn in (so I hear) so I'll let them burn for a while before writing down any definitive impressions but I have to say that I'm impressed with these things so far.


----------



## ri_toast

Ds, tips so far are sony hybrids and monster gels, 8 hours into a burn. I'll try more tips when i'm done at work. I'm getting paid to burn. lol


----------



## eke2k6

Nutman, I'm about to post my review and comparison in a separate thread so people don't have to look through this growing jungle of posts


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice impressions once again. Great job on the A/B. I think Jupiterknight is doing one as well.


----------



## Huxley

Aren't the stock tips meant to be a poor show though?
   
  Least make it fair on em eh


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Aren't the stock tips meant to be a poor show though?
> 
> Least make it fair on em eh


 


  No I used the tips from the GR07 on the Isurus


----------



## Huxley

Oops yeah so i see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So do you think the Isurus are a good way for getting a taste of the higher end dynamics?
   
  The main reason i plumped for these is i really fancied the FX700/EX1000 but didn't want to spent that amount and not know what i was getting into.
   
  For some reason i now far enjoy dynamic phones over ba which sounds cold to me.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Oops yeah so i see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hmm...I'd say if you really want a top tier dynamic sound, just spring for GR07 if you can afford to. Otherwise, the Isurus is great if you don't hear anything really top-tier. It's a fantastic IEM though


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I think the TT does indeed have a solid value for dynamic driver. I know there many out there that are technically better or sound better. But for the cost I think they do represent a higher end sound. When comparing to my EX600. I know the EX600 is a technically better iem but sound wise for the music I listen to they aren't leaps and bounds better. I honestly think it would be more of a side grade versus a solid upgrade. The EX600 does have a more proper monitor style sound to them and does have wider stage.. I think for the bux it will be hard to do one actually better than the isurus. I know there has been many a newer budget fi finds around here as of late but. I have not yet found one that represents a better value than these 2 iems that are on this thread.


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Hmm...I'd say if you really want a top tier dynamic sound, just spring for GR07 if you can afford to. Otherwise, the Isurus is great if you don't hear anything really top-tier. It's a fantastic IEM though


 


  Eke
   
  Do you have any experience with the Tfi10s? Can you compare the GR07s to TFi10s? Are they any similar, better worse?
  Another member said here that (of course his opinion) the Isurus is actually better than the TFI10s. I can understand better than many but TFi10s?
   
  Any input will be appreciated. Looking forward to receiving these from Ebay.
  Looks like the one I purchased from ebay already sold 10 in the last few days (since this thread became live)


----------



## Huxley

Well it was more spur of the moment than anything else.
   
  My only other dynamic is the jvc xx, whilst good i know there's much better and im hoping the Isurus will at least give me a taste of a decent dynamic.
   
  As for soundstage, my p4 does a grand job there so it should be a good pairing.
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I think the TT does indeed have a solid value for dynamic driver. I know there many out there that are technically better or sound better. But for the cost I think they do represent a higher end sound. When comparing to my EX600. I know the EX600 is a technically better iem but sound wise for the music I listen to they aren't leaps and bounds better. I honestly think it would be more of a side grade versus a solid upgrade. The EX600 does have a more proper monitor style sound to them and does have wider stage.. I think for the bux it will be hard to do one actually better than the isurus. I know there has been many a newer budget fi finds around here as of late but. I have not yet found one that represents a better value than these 2 iems that are on this thread.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Eke
> 
> Do you have any experience with the Tfi10s? Can you compare the GR07s to TFi10s? Are they any similar, better worse?
> Another member said here that (of course his opinion) the Isurus is actually better than the TFI10s. I can understand better than many but TFi10s?
> ...


 

 I actually bought one of the black friday TF10s. The GR07 is far superior IMO. In fact, I was the one who prefers the Isurus to the TF10. The Isurus' mids are more present than the TF10, and they're way more comfy. The difference between the TF10 and the GR07 can be described about the same as the the diff between the isaurus and GR07.


----------



## james444

My Philips SHE3580 were in the mail today. Man I hate packages that you have to destroy to open! Stock tips are pretty much useless imo, because they lack support for a secure seal. UE silicons fit a bit loosely but they do a much better job. The cable is springy, prone to tangle and due to lack of a chin slider not easily worn over the ear, but what do you expect for the price?
   
  That said, even right out of the box these sound very good for the money. Better balanced than the vast majority of IEMs I've heard in this price range, bass has good extension, quality and quantity. Mids are clear, nicely detailed and neither too forward nor laid back. Highs sound slightly less refined in comparison, but still acceptable for the price, unoffensive and without major sibilance.
   
  Overall these sounded very nice and didn't show any glaring weaknesses during my first hour of auditioning, so kudos to Joe Bloggs and Dsnuts, nice find.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad you like them. I felt the same way when I heard them. I might have been more impressed than you, so much so I ended up getting online to order some more. I burned them all day and when I popped them into my ears I couldn't believe that sound comes from those small tiny earphones. It is magical.  Try out all your music on them they are impressive indeed. Great for casual listening.
   
  My after thought after auditioning was maybe Philips as a company has been grossly misrepresented at headfi.  I was tempted to buy their entire line of earphones to try them out but opted for another in the SHE9550. Believe me the SHE3580 is an anomaly.. Anyone curious enough after trying out the SHE3580 to get some of the others. Please let us know on this thread how the other earphones are.. I can without a doubt say the SHE3580 is superior to the SHE9550 Rich bass. I am selling my SHE9550 as they are nothing special. The SHE 3580 would be an upgrade in sound.


----------



## idvsego

Quote: 





james444 said:


> My Philips SHE3580 were in the mail today. Man I hate packages that you have to destroy to open!


 

  
  the back panel is actually perforated and there is a finger hole at the top.  You can just poke your finger in there and pull the entire back off.  I almost missed it.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





idvsego said:


> the back panel is actually perforated and there is a finger hole at the top.  You can just poke your finger in there and pull the entire back off.  I almost missed it.


 

 Thanks, I saw the finger hole and perforation, but only about two thirds of the back came off easily and I still had to use scissors for the rest. Anyway, even ripping along a perforation means essentially destroying the plastic package. Can't help it, I hugely prefer good old-fashioned cardboard boxes.


----------



## Huxley

Giggidy!!!
  
  Quote: 





idvsego said:


> there is a finger hole at the top.  You can just poke your finger in there and pull the entire back off.  I almost missed it.


----------



## Dsnuts

So tell us James how the SHE3580 stack up to them Koss KSX200.?


----------



## jant71

Got my Isurus today. Not the build quality I expected. No metal outside of the screen mesh. In the battle of the $15 Xeport 5010 and the Isurus, the Xeport is all metal with a great cord and the Isurus has a rubbery J-cord that is thin and tangly after the Y. Similar to the EX600 in the latter respect. They have nicer packaging than something like the Xeport but the tips and case aren't really any better. I like the look, size, and shape of the case as it is great to put a player in on one side and the earphones on the other and still be very pocketable. The Isurus do come with a decent little clip which is a bonus and can be useful if you find the mic bobbling around.
   
  I need to burn them in and try out tips and such. They sound good. I will compare them to my Carvin EM902(sent the EX600 away) and my TF10(Silver Ray cabled) after they burn in a while.
   
  The case is gonna be very usable, the packaging is nice, the build is only worth about the $15.73 that I paid though. I like the fit and comfort. The sound is more than worth the $15.73. I also don't mind a J-cord. I think they are a better value than something like the Brookstone dual driver that Joker and I decided to introduce. The Thermaltake has a bit lower build quality but has better packaging, accessories, and sound quality for a much cheaper price. Things like the Brookstone and Xears models are no longer great values with the likes of the Isurus and Xeport models around now. The budget bar is really moving lately and that is good!
   
  I'll update with my findings versus the other two at a later time. I no longer have the Xeport. I did like the Xeport. They did impress even vs. my stock TF10 but after the Silver Ray cable I gave them away. So it will be Isurus vs. Carvin($49) and modded TF10(total price $195).


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Got my Isurus today. Not the build quality I expected. No metal outside of the screen mesh. In the battle of the $15 Xeport 5010 and the Isurus, the Xeport is all metal with a great cord and the Isurus has a rubbery J-cord that is thin and tangly after the Y. Similar to the EX600 in the latter respect. They have nicer packaging than something like the Xeport but the tips and case aren't really any better. I like the look, size, and shape of the case as it is great to put a player in on one side and the earphones on the other and still be very pocketable. The Isurus do come with a decent little clip which is a bonus and can be useful if you find the mic bobbling around.
> 
> I need to burn them in and try out tips and such. They sound good. I will compare them to my Carvin EM902(sent the EX600 away) and my TF10(Silver Ray cabled) after they burn in a while.
> 
> ...


 


  Remember to change tips


----------



## jant71

Actually that is a YMMV thing. I know I'll probably find better sounding tips but I don't have a problem with the way the stock tips sound. Good bass and not harsh or bright. I believe you found them harsh with a lot of treble. I find a decent balance with a little more bass than treble.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Actually that is a YMMV thing. I know I'll probably find better sounding tips but I don't have a problem with the way the stock tips sound. Good bass and not harsh or bright. I believe you found them harsh with a lot of treble. I find a decent balance with a little more bass than treble.


 


  I guess we really all hear differently


----------



## jant71

...because they fit differently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can now see the Isurus are quite shallow fitting and you put M6 tips which are longer. My canals don't need longer tips so the stock sound fine with them.


----------



## Selenium

OMG j-cord. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> ...because they fit differently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Actually it wasn't even about the length. I used the stock GR07 single flange silicone on the Isurus to do the comparison. It's just a matter of the bore size of the tip. I find that slightly smaller bores help tame the treble
   
   


selenium said:


> OMG j-cord. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


 

  HA! You didn't know? I find it kinda convenient...You probably won't mind it that much once it's in your hands


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The SHE3580 on the other hand has a Y-cord if you're still interested


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Eke
> 
> Do you have any experience with the Tfi10s? Can you compare the GR07s to TFi10s? Are they any similar, better worse?
> Another member said here that (of course his opinion) the Isurus is actually better than the TFI10s. I can understand better than many but TFi10s?
> ...


 

 i have the tf10s, in a nutshell both are full range with the tf10s having a recessed midrange, the Tts have a very smooth midrange presentation. soundstage is nearly as good as the tf10s. i have the comply tips on the Tt right now that have the wax guard (bit-o-foam built in) 12 hours on the burn and now in my ears. i do plan on a full 100 hours of burn but thought i'd leave this early impression. mid bass hump, warmish, goes pretty low http://www.sensaphonics.com/?page_id=833 both tones play at nearly the same volume. i have iems that don't do these tones as well that i plan on keeping. initially when i first listened the bass was like the klipsch x10, mids and treble are much more advanced  on the Tts....that's where i stopped. again, early days in the burn.
   
  i got mine on ebay too out of NY, seller started with 18 now has four...
  two reviews i'd read said "don't expect too much as far as music goes" the other said "none of the tips fit, sounds awful"
   
  Nice find Dsnuts, another winner! *ding* *ding*


----------



## Selenium

No I just got it. Opened it a few minutes ago and saw the j-cord. I got mine in red! Me likey. The stock tips seemed fine but I threw some Monster silicons on there anyway.
  
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Actually it wasn't even about the length. I used the stock GR07 single flange silicone on the Isurus to do the comparison. It's just a matter of the bore size of the tip. I find that slightly smaller bores help tame the treble
> 
> 
> 
> HA! You didn't know? I find it kinda convenient...You probably won't mind it that much once it's in your hands


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> i have the tf10s, in a nutshell both are full range with the tf10s having a recessed midrange, the Tts have a very smooth midrange presentation. soundstage is nearly as good as the tf10s. i have the comply tips on the Tt right now that have the wax guard (bit-o-foam built in) 12 hours on the burn and now in my ears. i do plan on a full 100 hours of burn but thought i'd leave this early impression. mid bass hump, warmish, goes pretty low http://www.sensaphonics.com/?page_id=833 both tones play at nearly the same volume. i have iems that don't do these tones as well that i plan on keeping. initially when i first listened the bass was like the klipsch x10, mids and treble are much more advanced  on the Tts....that's where i stopped. again, early days in the burn.
> 
> i got mine on ebay too out of NY, seller started with 18 now has four...
> two reviews i'd read said "don't expect too much as far as music goes" the other said "none of the tips fit, sounds awful"
> ...


 
  Hey you expect anything else?. You know how I do.  I have seen some of the reviews online. People just don't know. You guys want a laugh look at the reviews on Amazon for the Philips SHE3580..


----------



## Kubiq

Quote:


selenium said:


> OMG j-cord. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


 

  
J-CORD?!
   
  Anyway,I think I'll buy them and compare to XKDUN CK-700 and Radiopaq Rock (amazing sound for[size=small] £5 I paid)[/size] that I bought recently.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





selenium said:


> No I just got it. Opened it a few minutes ago and saw the j-cord. I got mine in red! Me likey. The stock tips seemed fine but I threw some Monster silicons on there anyway.


 


  Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey you expect anything else?. You know how I do.  I have seen some of the reviews online. People just don't know. You guys want a laugh look at the reviews on Amazon for the Philips SHE3580..


 

 just for fun i went to look, 12 five star, 8 one star. "sucks like a bucket of ticks" roflmao.


----------



## Dsnuts

3 of 4 people found the following review helpful:

  1.0 out of 5 stars  *These suck like a bucket of ticks*, November 6, 2011

    By 
Nutkin - See all my reviews



*This review is from: Philips In-Ear Headphones Music Colors SHE3584/28 (Purple) (Electronics)*

  Before we even get to the issue of comfort or bass response or anything else, let's look at the elephant standing in the middle of the living room.

 The wires on these earbuds are coated in heavy rubber, the slightest touch to the wire transmits the sound right into your ear as a loud THUMP, completely ruining the music experience. It is like trying to listen to music while a carpenter is working in the same room. F minus.

 Then there is the poor draping quality of the rubber wires. They've retained the set they took on in their package and now are a kind of weird coil that won't stay where you want it and have a tendency to yank the earbud out of your ear.

 F minus.

 Sound quality? Hard to judge over the incessant THUMPING from the rubber wire. Unless you are completely motionless and in a windless room, this feature will annoy anyone who is actually trying to listen to music.

 In summary, I firmly believe anyone who gives this product more than one star is a corporate shill who is being paid upon conversion.
   
  This guys is my cousin actually. He complains about everything.


----------



## jant71

You just have to know how to read these reviews! Under the incessant thumping from the rubber wire could be quite excellent sound quality so I don't see any knocks on the sound quality there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Of course how they sound is important to know so I'd have to say the review wasn't helpful since he left that out.


----------



## dflock

The thermaltake's sound interesting for the price. Sibilance soundss like it could be an issue. Has anyone tried the "foam mod" made popular by the Panasonic HJE900? Seems like it could be a fix as well as changing tips.


----------



## GigaFi

After burning the SHE3580s for ~20 hours, they're starting to sound better...not amazing but better. ALOT less harsh to the ears. (Note: I do not EQ because it will be used as an all purpose headphone)
   
  The cable however...definitely justifies the 1 star reviews:


----------



## donedj

Well I just received the isurus and listening/burning them now.
   
  First thing I can immediately say is that the microphonics very well managed, and they are amazingly comfortable in the ear.
   
  Changed the tips to Sony hybrids first thing (the tips that come with don't bring confidence).


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 3 of 4 people found the following review helpful:
> 
> 1.0 out of 5 stars  *These suck like a bucket of ticks*, November 6, 2011


 
   
  What's wrong with my review?


----------



## Dsnuts

None of you guys got my joke? Nutkin. He is my cusin. Oh man what are you guys a bunch of no personality audiophiles? That was so funny I had to laugh at my own joke. I'm a freakin regular comedian.


----------



## jant71

I thought it could have been either way. Actually your cousin or you joking; it was 50/50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in my estimation.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> None of you guys got my joke? Nutkin. He is my cusin. Oh man what are you guys a bunch of no personality audiophiles? That was so funny I had to laugh at my own joke. I'm a freakin regular comedian.


 


  I actually thought you were serious


----------



## Joe Bloggs

They come out of the package a tangled mess and stay that way for a while but my used pairs‘ wires arr straight and well behaved. So the cables need break in too


----------



## dziendobry

I got the tt's today, I took the t-400 comply from the spiders tiny ear that I also got today and the comply are FTW!  the fit is superb with the foam, I  don't like comply, I may have to spring for that 100 pack of olives I saw floating around the internet and a small nosed pair of needle nose pliers for the stretching.  Burning them in from earlier today until Tuesday.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So tell us James how the SHE3580 stack up to them Koss KSX200.?


 

 I lent my KSX200 to dfkt. From memory I'd say bass is similar, mids are a bit clearer on these and treble is more polite but higher quality on the KSX200. Build quality: no comparison, Koss wins, but they cost more than twice as much.


----------



## Selenium

Meelec biflanges FTW! It's about time I'm able to use these on something. First impression is that these really don't sound much like the EX600. The Monoprice is closer in that romantic sound-sig to the Sonys than this Isurus is.
   
  I'm not getting any sibilance or harshness so far. I'm really enjoying the midrange. A bit forward, with great detail and clarity. Overall, great first impressions. But I need more time with them and they need some more time to cook.


----------



## AxelCloris

I picked up the SHE3580 at walmart just a bit ago. I can confirm that they are clearanced for $5 currently. I got them home and opened them up to give a listen. Unfortunately this pair will be going back because the left ear was damaged. The way it was packaged it bent the cord in such as way as to know out half the sound to the left ear. So unfortunately I really can't pass judgement on them in terms of quality. In terms of price they're nice and cheap, but the packaging is also cheap and can end up damaging the cord. Also the cord is VERY memorizing and is very annoying to work with out of the package.
   
  The walmart I purchased it from only had the 84 IE purple and only 1, so I'm going to exchange it at a different location tomorrow if I can find another pair.


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Got my Isurus in the mail today:
   
  I've sold or broken every IEM I've ever owned except for the Monoprice 8320s, so I'll only be comparing against those. 
   
  Detailing is decent, definitely good for $20. The *s*ibilance, though -- the*s*e are very hi*ss*y thing*s*, the*s*e thing*s* hi*ss* much worse than any Beyerdynamic headphone I've ever heard! In some parts of songs, the sibilance just absolutely takes over the entire song at parts. I sadly have no other tips to swap in besides the provided tips, since IEMs just have not been my thing, but there's something definitely being very emphasized with the treble in the 5-8khz region. My biggest complaint is that the highs just don't work for me on songs where the sibilance is super apparent, if I can find a different set of tips I'll try them later, but the sibilance is a borderline deal breaker for me. One thing I noticed was that, even though the Tts had way more treble from those areas, the upper treble past 10khz was only a touch louder than the Monoprices -- the Monoprices brought out the odd high frequency touches that color Holiday by Swimming with Dolphins almost as much as the Tts. Right now, I honestly feel like the Monoprices only have a little less roll off the upper treble compared to the Tts. I honestly like the treble presentation of the Monoprices more than the Tt due to the lack of sibilance and similar amounts of upper treble, but I think the Tts had better definition of the highs.
   
  Bass slam is definitely better than the Monoprice 8320. I feel like there's a decent mid-bass hump, but I really like the bass presentation on the whole. They can hit sub-bass frequencies pretty well -- I ran them through sinegen and it could hit 20hz. Very nice bass for the price. Overall, the bass is quick enough, quick enough to decently render Zabava by EnichKin's bass line. It's a runaway victory for the Tts for the bass.
   
  Mids overall feel fuller than the Monoprices and more detailed. I feel like the mids falls behind the treble and bass, though, on the Tts and is more recessed. I don't have any real ground breaking things to say about this. 
   
  Solid isolation, better than the Monoprice 8320s. Soundstage is pretty good, but nothing to write home about, though. Cable is far less microphonic and less prone to tangling. If it wasn't for the sibilance issue I have with them, I'd mark the down for beating the Monoprices on every field, but those absolutely spoil the treble for me in some songs. For most songs, the Tts get my vote, but for the particularly sibilant ones I'd have to reach for the Monoprices. 
   
  I can't run these things out of my computer yet, because I broke my Fiio E6 somehow and I'm waiting on my O2 amp to get built and shipped -- the mid-bass hump is insane if I run them off of the computer.. Once that is done, I'll have some information about equalizing these things.* Edit: *For clarification, I've been driving them out of my iPod for now.
   
  Just for grins, I also compared them against my Superlux HD681s -- as far as I'm concerned, those things and the Monoprices are the two best bang for your buck audio purchases I've ever made. Simply put, the $36 headphones beat the $20 Tts in pretty much across the board. I use the song "Be Calm" at 1:30 as my main test of instrument separation because it has so much going on during that part, and the Tts needed a pretty significant volume advantage for me to recognize all the sounds as well. The sizzling highs on cymbals or triangles sounded better defined on the Superluxes and their sibilance was not as bad as the Tts, but both had pretty high power brightness. The mids were definitely more recessed on the Superluxes, but I felt they won in overall mids clarity BARELY, although that was a pretty close fight -- if I were to test it more, I'm sure that would swing either way. It should come as no surprise that I felt the large headphone driver in the Superlux beat the large IEM driver in the Tts in bass impact.  
   
  With stock tips, I'd have to say that the Tts are a nice value at $20, but they weren't the absolute king of value that I expected, but they still get a recommendation from me. When you consider that the other things in the $20 bracket are the really cheap MEElecs and headphones like the Sennheiser HD202, the Tts look really good. Between the Monoprices and the Tts, I think it's hard to suggest the MEElec series of IEMs in the budget-fi bracket.


----------



## Selenium

Maybe my Meelec biflances just tame any potential sibilance. Not sure, not going to test it right now either. But sibilance hasn't been an issue for me with these. Take this track for instance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGGsheUXeFY
   
  This track is sibilant as hell with pretty much everything I've ever heard. At about 45 seconds in with most headphones it sounds like "SSSSSSkyy SSSSScrapers", but it's not too pronounced on the Isurus for me.


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

I'm considering buying the Comply T500s to fit onto the Tts to tame the treble and be more comfortable.
  
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> Maybe my Meelec biflances just tame any potential sibilance. Not sure, not going to test it right now either. But sibilance hasn't been an issue for me with these. Take this track for instance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGGsheUXeFY
> 
> This track is sibilant as hell with pretty much everything I've ever heard. At about 45 seconds in with most headphones it sounds like "SSSSSSkyy SSSSScrapers", but it's not too pronounced on the Isurus for me.


----------



## Selenium

Hmmm, just tried these with the stock tips for a while and the mids sounded slightly recessed! Funny how tips can do things like that. The T400 tips work on them as well.


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





sanjiwatsuki said:


> I'm considering buying the Comply T500s to fit onto the Tts to tame the treble and be more comfortable.


 
   
  Just received my TT's today but no time to open them up yet.  
   
  Are the T500's confirmed to be the best fit among the Comply's?
   
  These are the ones used for TF10's, so I have some lying around.  Can try them out when I return home this weekend.


----------



## david8613

just a heads up i got an email the monoprices are back in stock...
  got my xeports and thermal takes burning them right now still waiting to recieve my phillips. love the xeports build and fit....


----------



## Selenium

^^^Which Xeport? I have the 7010 and 5010. Prefer the latter.
   
  If anyone's wondering what this Isurus sounds like, think dynamic TF10. IMO of course. I'm not saying they're as good.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





selenium said:


> If anyone's wondering what this Isurus sounds like, think dynamic TF10. IMO of course.* I'm not saying they're as good.*


 


  I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't know why, but I really took offence to the TF10's mids and its fit...


----------



## david8613

5010, still doing burn in, the sound keeps changing, what volume level is recommended during the burn?


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Not confirmed to be the best, but I know M6 tips fit the Tt and the T500s fit the M6. I just assumed. 
  
  Quote: 





captouch said:


> Just received my TT's today but no time to open them up yet.
> 
> Are the T500's confirmed to be the best fit among the Comply's?
> 
> These are the ones used for TF10's, so I have some lying around.  Can try them out when I return home this weekend.


----------



## Selenium

Yeah the fit's a pain. I've lost my seal due to yawning.
   
  LOL, I was so confused by what the hell the extension with two jacks was for, just realized it's for PC gaming.
  
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Yeah the fit's a pain. I've lost my seal due to yawning.
> 
> LOL, I was so confused by what the hell the extension with two jacks was for, just realized it's for PC gaming.


 

 The extension is used for a PC connection (connector to the mic and headphone jacks).  This can be used for things like VOIP, skype, etc, not just gaming.


----------



## pack21

What kind of music should be more prominent in the playlist, during the burn-in process, to try  correct the sibilance, maybe more drum and bass?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

AFAIK break in is all about loosening the drivers, and bass causes the most driver excursion, so yeah, probably.


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone here try the borookstone duals?


----------



## ri_toast

I have the brookstone clears, the Tts are not bass monsters but they do go low with authority.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> anyone here try the borookstone duals?


 
   
  I have them. They're pretty damn good for $60.


----------



## roark37

Okay maybe the dumbest question ever on this forum but here goes;  I just got the Phillips 3580 based on the recommendations here and mainly because of the emphasis on super small size as I have never been able to wear any iem comfortably.  So I tried the medium tip that came on it but too big.  So I pulled it off but the small tip hole is simply not big enough to fit over the speaker.  I tried the large also but the same problem.  Since the hole not big enough it catches and just pushes the rubber.  So how do you get the tips on?  Thanks.


----------



## idvsego

try it at an angle, not straight down on the nozzle.  I don't really know how to describe it other than work it around a little and it will start to go.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





roark37 said:


> Okay maybe the dumbest question ever on this forum but here goes;  I just got the Phillips 3580 based on the recommendations here and mainly because of the emphasis on super small size as I have never been able to wear any iem comfortably.  So I tried the medium tip that came on it but too big.  So I pulled it off but the small tip hole is simply not big enough to fit over the speaker.  I tried the large also but the same problem.  Since the hole not big enough it catches and just pushes the rubber.  So how do you get the tips on?  Thanks.


 

 You have to be a bit forceful. The rubber tip will stretch out to fit the tip..I know it seems like the tip is too small for the nozzle but you have to stretch that out. And indeed try to angle it first and it will start to stretch onto the nozzle. You should be able to do it.


----------



## roark37

I've tried every angle and because of the rubber it just bends so I cannot get into the opening completely.  Does every iem do it this way and cut it so close?  And why?  They couldn't make it easier?  The only thing I can think of is to put something else in like a pen and try to stretch the opening that way.  Thanks.


----------



## david8613

<a href="http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n592/david8613/?action=view&current=28f199a3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n592/david8613/28f199a3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>





  thought id post this for size comparasons.... still waiting on phillips...
  left to right
  1) thermaltake isurus
  2) lennetek sonix
  3) sennheiser cx200
  4) meelectronics m6p
  5) xeeport 5010


----------



## roark37

Dsnuts, a few other questions as I am ready to give up on these Phillips; do you have any "value" finds in earbuds category as I have seen only your iem's & full size?  I was thinking of trying Yuin PK3 as I have seen many recommendations for it in the earbud category.  Have you heard those and if so how would it compare to the various others you have recommended?  Also I thought I read early in this thread that someone asked if you would post all your recs with kind of a ranking of them, did you end up posting that?  Thanks again.


----------



## idvsego

all tips are a bit tight to get on.  the difficulty is understood the first time you get one stuck in your ear.  I didnt find the philips to be anymore difficult than any other IEM I have had.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





roark37 said:


> I've tried every angle and because of the rubber it just bends so I cannot get into the opening completely.  Does every iem do it this way and cut it so close?  And why?  They couldn't make it easier?  The only thing I can think of is to put something else in like a pen and try to stretch the opening that way.  Thanks.


 

 Turn the tip inside out, stick it on your fingertip and try to push it onto the nozzle.


----------



## roark37

I finally got in on as I gave it one more try and just forced it without worry about breaking as I was ready to quit anyway and it went on.  Thanks again for everyone's advice.


----------



## Huxley

I find moistening the tip of the iem helps, you obviously want to avoid the wax guard of course.


----------



## james444

Short update, after having listened to the SHE3580 for a few more hours today, there's one feature that stands out for me and it's transparency. These phones are very good at opening a window to the music and removing themselves from the equation. This is mainly due to their clarity, balance and timbre, but also because they're so tiny and light, you hardly feel them in your ears. Color me impressed.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





roark37 said:


> Dsnuts, a few other questions as I am ready to give up on these Phillips; do you have any "value" finds in earbuds category as I have seen only your iem's & full size?  I was thinking of trying Yuin PK3 as I have seen many recommendations for it in the earbud category.  Have you heard those and if so how would it compare to the various others you have recommended?  Also I thought I read early in this thread that someone asked if you would post all your recs with kind of a ranking of them, did you end up posting that?  Thanks again.


 


  There seems to be more and more choices now a days for good to great sounding budget stuff.. That is only good news for all of us.. The way cheaper stuff sounds now a days. Other manufacturers gotta take note and deliver more for the dollar now a days and again that only means we win with more and better choices.
   
  Those tips can be kinda hard to put on but not too bad once you get it. I have been busy finishing up the year at my business. Once I get some time I will work on a budget fi earphone comparison and you guys will be the first to see it.. I figure I would let you guys discover these all here first. In any case both these iems represent some of the best money can purchase at the moment for cheaper great sounding stuff.  Iems such as the XePort 3010 and the 5010 are also worth getting and add to the fact that these 2 can be bought for less than $30 on their web site which ships from San Diego makes it a good deal for anyone in the US.
   
  I think there is probably a lot of rebranding going on that we aren't aware of. The XePorts for example look just like MEElectronics earphones..They are probably using the same drivers as well but with different tweeks to them..If any of you guys think you found one the community should know about. By all means let everyone know about them or you can contact me and I can certainly give a listen. It is all about the discovery and there is a lot out there that we are just not aware of I bet.


----------



## eke2k6

Well, after 16 straight hours of burn in (about 35 total) the Isurus is sounding better. I think its signature fares better with certain artists like Sara Bareilles and Celine Dion, and other high female voices due to their drier mid-range.


----------



## bjaardker

Just received my pair of SHE3580s from Amazon.
   
  Some initial impressions:
   

 Damn, these things are really tiny. I was having trouble getting seal on them until I turned them upside down and switched ears. There wasn't enough room for the cable and strain relief in at the bottom of my ear. Flipped and with my trusty Sony hybrids, great seal.
 Isolation is pretty mediocre. Not really surprising considering how little there is to these. I would say they're on par with my CW31s, a little worse than the MEE M6.
 Sound: Everyone kept talking about the deep sub bass, and how the bass was in your face with these, so I cued up Minnesota's Starry Eyed Remix and was really disappointed at how flat it sounded. It didn't sound awful, just not as bassy as I was expecting. So why not throw a little EQ at the situation. Grab the bottom slider and as I slid it higher, my grin grew larger and larger, until finally my mouth dropped open in amazement. These little things were pumping sub-bass levels that I had a hard time getting out of my TF10s and they made a supposedly "somewhat bassy" IEM like the CW31 sound WEAK. The extension on these bests my expectations.
 Ok, so how is the rest of the sound? Remarkably good. Separation I would never have expected from a set of headphones that costs less than 2 gallons of milk. This was really clear when I played Inspired Flight's "It's The Chemicals", everything well separated with a nice wide soundstage for an IEM, much wider than both the MEE Elec CW31 and M6. The highs are crisp, almost a little more sparkle than I care for, but I'm pretty treble sensitive, leading to my criticism that there's something pretty fatiguing about the sound. I'm going to burn them all weekend and see if that changes. I did notice a hint of sibilance on songs heavy on the high treble like Mord Fustang's Lick The Rainbow. I'm hoping that will loosen up and make these easier to listen to for extended times. 
   
  All in all, you've converted another skeptic. I thought there was no way these headphones could possibly have the kind of sound you claimed they would. I can see that if they lose their fatiguing nature as they burn in, these will easily supplant the CW31s as my daily "bumming around" IEM.
   
  Music used for initial impressions:
http://soundcloud.com/minnesota/starry-eyed-minnesota-remix
http://inspiredflight.bandcamp.com/track/its-the-chemicals-feat-scarub
 http://themusicninja.net/newsongs/Lick%20The%20Rainbow%20(Original%20Mix).mp3


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice impressions..These do change for the better with burn and you are right the sound these emit is astonishing. Almost magical how they sound. One would never assume this sound can come from such small buds. I have a feeling these will grow on you as they have for me. Burn my friend and give them another go..
   
  I was in the camp that thought bigger drivers mean bigger bass. These threw a wrench on that theory.


----------



## Selenium

Well and then you have stuff like the MP8320, EX600/1000 etc. which aren't exactly bass monsters and have huge drivers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think it stems from my full sized headphones. The thought that bigger drivers means bigger bass..I suppose it truly depends on the tuning on the drivers more so than just size. The guys that just bought or have the Philips SHE 3580 know what I am talking about. These things almost disappear in your ear they are so small. Only the ass end of the buds can be seen with the cord sticking out of them.
   
  Yet they throw out bass like a Boss. And more than just bass all of it is so coherent smooth sounding. Not congested or lacking like most sub $10 stuff out there..If you did a blind test and just judged the sound that came from the Philips. I can certainly guarantee not a person on this planet would guess that this sound comes from a  Philips phone and not just any Philips but one of their cheapest buds.


----------



## david8613

dsnuts you are 100% right about the she3580, they blew all the other buds out the box literally!!!! I have been burning for the past few days my other phones you guys recommended here, and they are getting better but still not 100% there sound wise. these Phillips OMG! straight out the box sound absolutely fantastic, when my other phones color vocals and highs when the bass gets heavy, these do not! not even a little! clear strong bass, clear smooth vocals, clear crispy highs! they do just about everything right for me. i just wish the build was a little nicer, cable is very chintzy. I'm burning now but to tell you the truth I would not mind if they just stay the way they are... dsnuts I can't imagine this getting any better....all this for just 10.00, SWEET!!!!
   
  just wanted to add after more detailed listening these suckers are very high energy, loud with no fatigue to me, I also noticed alot more new textures to the music I know and listen to daily...I just orders 2 more for the hell of it...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Dsnuts I believe you've got yourself some headline worthy impressions of the SHE3580 here


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> dsnuts you are 100% right about the she3580, they blew all the other buds out the box literally!!!! I have been burning for the past few days my other phones you guys recommended here, and they are getting better but still not 100% there sound wise. these Phillips OMG! straight out the box sound absolutely fantastic, when my other phones color vocals and highs when the bass gets heavy, these do not! not even a little! clear strong bass, clear smooth vocals, clear crispy highs! they do just about everything right for me. i just wish the build was a little nicer, cable is very chintzy. I'm burning now but to tell you the truth I would not mind if they just stay the way they are... dsnuts I can't imagine this getting any better....all this for just 10.00, SWEET!!!!
> 
> just wanted to add after more detailed listening these suckers are very high energy, loud with no fatigue to me, I also noticed alot more new textures to the music I know and listen to daily...I just orders 2 more for the hell of it...


 

 Now your experience was almost the same as mine. I ended up ordering 2 more myself. I mean it was an automatic thing for me. If I am not gonna end up using the extras you bet I will give them to friends and family to hear. Energetic is a good description as well as musical, non fatiguing sound. It is that smoothness again that just lets you enjoy your tunes. Heck I was so impressed I thought well if these sound this good then I wonder how their rich bass earphones sounded. Nope.. Not even close. I ended up selling those today to some dude that wanted big bass. He got big bass alright with not much else. These and the isurus make me appreciate better balance in earphones..Once you get this type of sound and you get a phone that lacking you can clearly tell.
   
  How crazy is that. $10 and $20 earphones that have become my litmus tests..
   


  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Dsnuts I believe you've got yourself some headline worthy impressions of the SHE3580 here


 

 Na no credit goes to me. It is all you my friend. If you didn't throw this up on these threads several months ago. .I would have certainly passed these up if I saw them at the local Kmart. I mean just look at that cheapo plastic packaging. You look at them and there is no way you are looking at buds that sound this good..Even kids will pass these up I bet because there is nothing on the packaging that says. Big Bass Xplostion! And no one in their right mind is gonna buy a purple/ pink one. Well I suppose if they were $5. Then maybe. So unassuming ..See now what I wonder is how Joker would rate these.. If he scored the CC51 a 7.7 I would put at least a 8 to 8.5 in sound on these easy. Cus to me they are superior in sound to them..


----------



## Omark12

Sorry if this has been asked before but I hear the stock tips of the isurus suck. What tips are the best and where can I get them.


----------



## Selenium

Maybe you just don't like the CC51 sound-sig. Preference =/= technical merit. Of course I haven't heard these Phillips. If I come across them MAYBE I'll pick them up. If I can get them in pink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Back to the Isurus. Did I mention I hate the mother******* j-cord?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just could not get rid of the microphnics today because the j-cord kept rubbing against the back of my collar every time I turned my head. Other than that these are pretty impressive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well they are not bad per se as they fit the isurus perfectly as they were made for them..I would try the stock ones first and see how you like them. I did noticed if you use tips that have a smaller sound hole this tames the highs a bit giving a better balance to the sounds. Otherwise the highs might be a bit too extended for your liking. They are listenable that way but just changing the tips to a smaller holed one and you get all the detail with less sharpness. It is worth trying out different tips. Several of the guys report MEElectronics biFlanges and I found some tips in my big bag o extras that makes the sound hole almost half the size in diameter and everything is balanced just right for me. I have a pic of this tip on my Business computer. Will throw that back up tomorrow.
   
  I almost wonder if I can use some double sided tape to cut out a small circular donut to put in the sound hole might do the same thing. Might have to do some experimenting. The strange thing is I tried the Sony hybrids and even though those have a smaller hole it almost does the opposite and becomes even brighter for me.. I am surprised at just how much the sound changes changing the tips. I will have to do some experimentation on mine..For now try them out and try other tips you have. You might find one that leads to a better sound for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Maybe you just don't like the CC51 sound-sig. Preference =/= technical merit. Of course I haven't heard these Phillips. If I come across them MAYBE I'll pick them up. If I can get them in pink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I forgot to mention this accessory is needed on these. How can I forget.   I keep it up on front and it isn't as bad. Or you can wear this fashionable number and even comes with a cell phone pocket.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ROTFLMAO nutman you're hilarious! Where do you keep coming up with crazy stuff like that!?


----------



## james444

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Just received my pair of SHE3580s from Amazon.
> 
> Some initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Use high quality tips like the UE silicons and stuff some foamies underneath. That way I get decent isolation. The 3580's sound quality is worth the effort.


   
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> Well and then you have stuff like the MP8320, EX600/1000 etc. which aren't exactly bass monsters and have huge drivers.


 
   
  Neither are the SHE3580 bass monsters if you drive them from a flat source, they have good balance with only slighty enhanced bass. But they do scale nicely with EQing if you're a basshead.
  
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Dsnuts I believe you've got yourself some headline worthy impressions of the SHE3580 here


 

 I agree, thanks to you both for the great find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now for something completely different... (opens Isurus package)


----------



## Selenium

I wasn't trying to infer that they were bassmonsters. Just that Nuts should have realized before the Phillips that larger drivers don't mean MOAR BASS since he has the MP 8320 and EX600 both of which have huge drivers and a balanced sound-sig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Have fun with your Isurus!


----------



## ri_toast

75 hours into the Isurus burn, amount of detail is VERY nice. still using the comply with the wax guard, which is small layer of foam over the nozzle. i really tried to improve these by eq in foobar, i couldn't find anything lacking or needing boost, i tend to run everything without enhancements anyway. i think any reasonable basshead could eq these into monsters if that is the goal.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

why couldn't I edit this post?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

If you're really into this, you could always go all out and tune a parametric EQ for them
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/587703/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial-part-2
   
  Listening for resonant peaks using sine sweeps generated by Sinegen then equalizing them out with a parametric equalizer.  I haven't completed my part 2 guide, but plenty of people had great results just with PiccoloNamek's "part 1" guide.  PiccoloNamek himself found plenty to improve on his *Stax* in EQ.
   
  (why are all my edits of the previous post not showing up?)


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> 75 hours into the Isurus burn, amount of detail is VERY nice. still using the comply with the wax guard, which is small layer of foam over the nozzle. i really tried to improve these by eq in foobar, i couldn't find anything lacking or needing boost, i tend to run everything without enhancements anyway. i think any reasonable basshead could eq these into monsters if that is the goal.


 


  The tips you have are the Comply T100? fits well in the Isurus?

 Because I was thinking in a sensorcom dual-flange, but someone with a SM3 told me, that may be, could be too narrow for this in-ear.
   
   
  I'm looking for some good tips for Isurus.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> If you're really into this, you could always go all out and tune a parametric EQ for them
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/587703/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial-part-2
> 
> Listening for resonant peaks using sine sweeps generated by Sinegen then equalizing them out with a parametric equalizer.  I haven't completed my part 2 guide, but plenty of people had great results just with PiccoloNamek's "part 1" guide.  PiccoloNamek himself found plenty to improve on his *Stax* in EQ.


 

 Further to the above, I found so much to improve on the Philips SHE3580 that by the time I was done I didn't think these phones were worth recommending on their own, that these were the proverbial stone in the stone soup that is my sound system now.  It's only after Dsnuts promoted them and people responded positively that I realize these actually stand pretty high up the headphone ladder... _for headphones not receiving a custom *parametric* EQ tweak._  For me, parametric EQ tweaked headphones just stand on their own ladder on a whole 'nother *floor*, with these EQ'ed SHE3580 probably standing as far higher than the *best unEQed headphones on Earth* as the *Orpheus* stands higher than the stock SHE3580.  Heck, it's not like I find the *Etymotic ER-4P* even *worth listening to anymore* without parametric EQ, either.
   
  *You heard that right, I'm claiming a 2x stock SHE3580 to *Orpheus* improvement by parametric EQing the SHE3580... whatever that amount of improvement may be.
   
  So the next time people hear me mouthing off about how awesome my parametric EQ'ed SHE3580 sound, don't take it as a slight against SHE3580's stock sound, take it as just an indication of how *awesome* PiccoloNamek's EQ method done right is.  (I made some of my own additional inventions that I haven't yet fully detailed in my Part 2 tutorial)
   
  I know it's very technical and involved, but say the Orpheus can be had now for $15,000.  Now say you rate your time as worth $100/hr. (that's a lot if you ask me).  I just told you the sound improvement is 2 Orpheus' worth of sound, which would be worth $30,000.  That means it would be worth your time to figure out parametric equalization even if it takes you 300 solid hours to do so!  For me I'd say it took 24 hours, and I'll be sharing more of my discoveries with you when I have time!
   
  (there's a good reason this is so--those resonant peaks caused by covering your ears with a pair of headphones aren't going away, no matter how much you pay for your headphones.  And those resonant peaks change in frequency and amplitude with the model of headphone used, how you wear them and, in the case of IEMs, the size and type of tips you use to put them on.  So even God himself won't be able to tune a pair of headphones to have perfect sound out of the box for you.  Or He could, for YOU only.  Now who at Sennheiser or Westone or wherever would do that for you and nobody else??)
   
  The good news is, these Philips SHE3580 have great sound quality out of the box, and great bass and treble extension, so they will do all parts of the frequency spectrum justice without distortion as you tune that parametric EQ.  And they will take you a significant way up that ladder on the second floor, that hierarchy of sound quality of headphones with custom-tuned parametric EQ.  By the time my Etymotic ER-4Ps broke again, I'd gotten around to tuning those to sound very good too, but I hadn't gotten to tune them to sound BETTER than the $10 SHE3580 yet.


----------



## Varley

*@Dsnuts *
   
  Man, you have a talent for finding these things, my Philips SHE3581's came today, along with my ZO Rev 3 and I am now enjoying this set up more than I've been enjoying my other IEM's - I don't know if it's because I know they're so cheap that It impresses me even more when they are almost 80% of the technical capability of £100+... 
  I wonder why I still keep my more expensive things - Thing is, I'm not even joking, to my ears these are incredibly impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scary stuff.
   
  The Isurus should be here soon, man, thanks


----------



## roark37

Joe Bloggs, interesting post about eq but I have what may be a very naive question:  would home speakers/stereo benefit from eq in a similar way that you describe for headphones?  I have tried to improve my home system in the last year mainly by trying a couple of different speakers but nothing has really worked in a significant way. It is a tough room with cathedral ceiling and cutouts which I think are a big part of the problem.  Do you think eq could potentially make a large improvement?  Thanks.


----------



## roark37

Quote: 





> There seems to be more and more choices now a days for good to great sounding budget stuff.. That is only good news for all of us.. The way cheaper stuff sounds now a days. Other manufacturers gotta take note and deliver more for the dollar now a days and again that only means we win with more and better choices.
> 
> Those tips can be kinda hard to put on but not too bad once you get it. I have been busy finishing up the year at my business. Once I get some time I will work on a budget fi earphone comparison and you guys will be the first to see it.. I figure I would let you guys discover these all here first. In any case both these iems represent some of the best money can purchase at the moment for cheaper great sounding stuff.  Iems such as the XePort 3010 and the 5010 are also worth getting and add to the fact that these 2 can be bought for less than $30 on their web site which ships from San Diego makes it a good deal for anyone in the US.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Dsnuts and look forward to the budget fi comparison.   A couple of follow ups though:  I have the small tips now on the SHE3580 and have shoved them way in and although I am getting okay sound nothing like the bass or sound quality that others describe.  So since I am new to iem's I suspect I still have the fit not quite right.  As a comparison are you familiar with the JVC HAS160?  If so that has way more bass and overall sound quality to me than the Phillips.  That is an on the ear versus iem but if I had the proper fit would that seem right?  By the way I don't know if you have heard them or recommended them but if not I think those HAS160 should be your next "value" choice.  I think they can be bought for $12 or less and I prefer them over many I have tried which were much more expensive.  Thanks again.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Speakers?  You can do better than EQ.  You can measure the impulse response of your speakers using a reference microphone and deconvolve the impulse response to cancel out all room effects at your listening sweet spot.  The result could be equivalent to thousands of dollars spent on room treatment.  I haven't done this myself since I don't have a speaker system good enough to do it on, but looking up "impulse measurement microphone" and "deconvolution" on google would point you in the right direction, I think.  You could try posting the question on the hydrogenaudio.org forums too, they have some very technically proficient people there.  Alternatively, I gather that some home theatre surround amplifiers carrry a limited form of this functionality in that you can buy measurement microphones for use with them, use them at your listening sweet spot and they will calculate some compensation parameters automatically.  What those compensations are I don't know; maybe it is indeed parametric equalization.
   
  edit:  after some more reading I'm not sure that the home theatre amplifier auto-calibration does anything more than volume matching between different speakers at the sweet spot.  You're welcome to do your own research.  As for the SHE3580.  Try different tips and try pulling the right ear back with your left hand (from behind the head) while pushing in the right bud with your right hand, and vice versa for the left bud.  These should have enough bass for everybody and no bass is the first sign of a bad fit.
   
  *if you want to discuss those speakers more, perhaps open a thread in the Computer Audio forum and post a link here?  That would be the most appropriate forum to expand on what you're asking.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





roark37 said:


> Thanks Dsnuts and look forward to the budget fi comparison.   A couple of follow ups though:  I have the small tips now on the SHE3580 and have shoved them way in and although I am getting okay sound nothing like the bass or sound quality that others describe.  So since I am new to iem's I suspect I still have the fit not quite right.  As a comparison are you familiar with the JVC HAS160?  If so that has way more bass and overall sound quality to me than the Phillips.  That is an on the ear versus iem but if I had the proper fit would that seem right?  By the way I don't know if you have heard them or recommended them but if not I think those HAS160 should be your next "value" choice.  I think they can be bought for $12 or less and I prefer them over many I have tried which were much more expensive.  Thanks again.


 


  I have to agree with your assessment of the HAS160. Not too many guys know about this little portable that can. It is a correct sounding portable headphone that has a complete sound. They are indeed a crazy little headphone. I think JVC as a company has some very nice stuff that many over look. I can name a few. JVC earphones. The HAFX1X, The HAFXC51,  Headphones JVC HAS160, HAS600, HAM740. .Just to name a few. All of them are cheaper but give a lot in sound and value.
   
  The Philips SHE3580 or any in ear stuff needs correct fit and it is something you will have to get used to. I know guys that have never had in ear stuff don't like the feeling of them but once you get used to it. They will become more comfy than you can imagine. Now as for fit. I think you are not getting the right seal. I am wondering if you will benefit from other tips. Try the medium sized tip again and see if you can get them to sound correct. We had this same issue with a few of the fellas on my MP 8320 thread. If you don't get proper seal on these they will sound very treble happy and bass light. If that describes your sound you are getting I bet you. You aren't getting a proper placement in your ear. Going into this thread I thought there is no way anyone can't get a proper seal on this one as the buds are so tinny.  For you my friend I wouldn't bother trying the Isurus or the Mp 8320 as both are bigger by a mile. 
  Quote: 





varley said:


> *@Dsnuts *
> 
> Man, you have a talent for finding these things, my Philips SHE3581's came today, along with my ZO Rev 3 and I am now enjoying this set up more than I've been enjoying my other IEM's - I don't know if it's because I know they're so cheap that It impresses me even more when they are almost 80% of the technical capability of £100+...
> I wonder why I still keep my more expensive things - Thing is, I'm not even joking, to my ears these are incredibly impressive
> ...


 

 And ultimately that is what its all about. Enjoying your tunes..Try out other tips on the isurus and burn away.
   
  So I threw up this pic earlier and I will do it again to give a clue to getting a better tip on the Isurus I am using the one on the right. The one on the left is what the stock one looks like. You can see how the right one the sound is funneled through the smaller hole. This balances the sound completely..Try out different tips. I noticed the Monster foam and gels don't work well on the isurus. The Sony hybrids are better but the tip on the right was the best I have found so far for my isurus. The one on the right is just a step smaller than the sony hybrids sound hole wise. .


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The SHE3580 aren't bass light and I have graphs to prove it!
   
  And, it's nice that the Tt Isurus has so many AT phones waiting in line to adopt it as its twin brother, I thought the SHE3580 by contrast was a little lonely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Of course these probably aren't clones of anything (more likely for them themselves to be cloned by somebody we don't know) but here's an interesting comparison someone put up at goldenears.net:
  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ko&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgoldenears.net%2Fboard%2F859696
   



  In red and blue is the two channels of the SHE3580;  in grey and black are the average measurement of the Sennheiser IE8 with adjustable bass at max and min respectively.)
   
  (I superimposed the two graphs and changed the colour to make it more distinguishable;  also the IE8 graph has vertical scale of 6dB / mark while the SHE3580 graph is 5dB / mark, so I stretched the IE8 graph 20% to match the scale and aligned the two graphs to intersect at 1kHz.)
   
  Make of this what you will--but I hear the Sennheiser IE8 are a flagship-class bassy IEM marred by too much midbass, whereas the SHE3580 seems to have... less midbass and more subbass.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Further to the above, I found so much to improve on the Philips SHE3580 that by the time I was done I didn't think these phones were worth recommending on their own, that these were the proverbial stone in the stone soup that is my sound system now.  It's only after Dsnuts promoted them and people responded positively that I realize these actually stand pretty high up the headphone ladder... _for headphones not receiving a custom *parametric* EQ tweak._  For me, parametric EQ tweaked headphones just stand on their own ladder on a whole 'nother *floor*, with these EQ'ed SHE3580 probably standing as far higher than the *best unEQed headphones on Earth* as the *Orpheus* stands higher than the stock SHE3580.  Heck, it's not like I find the *Etymotic ER-4P* even *worth listening to anymore* without parametric EQ, either.
> 
> *You heard that right, I'm claiming a 2x stock SHE3580 to *Orpheus* improvement by parametric EQing the SHE3580... whatever that amount of improvement may be.
> 
> ...


 

 Contrary to a lot of other members here, I'm not opposed to EQing, as long as it's done with a high quality implementation, which is quite rare in DAPs btw. But you're taking your claims a bit too far imo. There are basic characteristics in IEMs and headphones that simply can't be changed via EQ, like detail resolution or attack/decay transients, just to name a few. So there's an inherent limit to what you can gain by EQing. That said, I agree the SHE3580 do a lot of things right even out-of-box, so EQing may just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## roark37

Joe Bloggs, thanks again and I'll look more into eq and that forum you recommended for it.
   
  Dsnuts, as far as the JVC HAS160 in the past year I have tried to better them with the Audio Technica ATH-AD700, Koss UR-40, and JVC HAS600, but all were returned as I like the HAS160 straight up much better than all of them.  I know for the ATH-AD700 that may seem really hard to believe and I was very surprised as well as from all the great reviews and descriptions I thought I would love it but it definitely was not for me.  I can't really say about the JVC HAS600 sound quality as I got it hoping it would be a step up from HAS160 but I never even got to that as I found it way too uncomfortable with the heavy clamping so it just was not for me.  I wish the HAS160 had more detail but I really think many that have not heard them would be surprised how "full" sounding and easy to listen to they are.  And especially so for the low price.  I am considering trying Panasonic RP-HTX7 next.  Thanks again.


----------



## shotgunshane

Reminds me a little of the FX500 graph:


----------



## orta

Quote: 





roark37 said:


> Joe Bloggs, interesting post about eq but I have what may be a very naive question:  would home speakers/stereo benefit from eq in a similar way that you describe for headphones?  I have tried to improve my home system in the last year mainly by trying a couple of different speakers but nothing has really worked in a significant way. It is a tough room with cathedral ceiling and cutouts which I think are a big part of the problem.  Do you think eq could potentially make a large improvement?  Thanks.


 


   


  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Speakers?  You can do better than EQ.  You can measure the impulse response of your speakers using a reference microphone and deconvolve the impulse response to cancel out all room effects at your listening sweet spot.  The result could be equivalent to thousands of dollars spent on room treatment.  I haven't done this myself since I don't have a speaker system good enough to do it on, but looking up "impulse measurement microphone" and "deconvolution" on google would point you in the right direction, I think.  You could try posting the question on the hydrogenaudio.org forums too, they have some very technically proficient people there.  Alternatively, I gather that some home theatre surround amplifiers carrry a limited form of this functionality in that you can buy measurement microphones for use with them, use them at your listening sweet spot and they will calculate some compensation parameters automatically.  What those compensations are I don't know; maybe it is indeed parametric equalization.
> 
> edit:  after some more reading I'm not sure that the home theatre amplifier auto-calibration does anything more than volume matching between different speakers at the sweet spot.  You're welcome to do your own research.  As for the SHE3580.  Try different tips and try pulling the right ear back with your left hand (from behind the head) while pushing in the right bud with your right hand, and vice versa for the left bud.  These should have enough bass for everybody and no bass is the first sign of a bad fit.
> 
> *if you want to discuss those speakers more, perhaps open a thread in the Computer Audio forum and post a link here?  That would be the most appropriate forum to expand on what you're asking.


 


   
  Yes, any modern receiver of a decent quality includes a basic mic and an auto-calibration suite.  In general they correctly set individual speaker volume and distance, do multi-band (usually 10) parametric EQ filters (either by channel, individually, or the system as a whole), standing wave filters, and a lot of other stuff.  What all it does differs by brand and how far up the price tier you go. The difference it makes is really incredible.


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Reminds me a little of the FX500 graph:


 
  Interesting, its almost like someone took a machete and chopped off that peak in the upper mids lol, I definitely hear that, cymbal crashes and higher octave vocals sound kinda dull on the 3580 when compared to the FX500; otherwise they sound pretty similar signature wise. The 3580 dont quite have the great timbre, stage, and imaging of the FX500 either, but I guess I shoudnt be expecting them to 
  
  Also got my Isurus on Thurs like a lot of the guys here, theyve been getting a lot of ear time. Thought id hate the half in-ear deal from experience with the Hippo 10, but these dont really need an airtight seal; with Sony hybrids I can just pop them into my ear with no trouble and get good sound


----------



## james444

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Have fun with your Isurus!


 

 Hmmm, tbo I'm not so fond of what I'm hearing from the Isurus so far. These have too much and omnipresent bass for my taste, combined with rather thin and sharp highs. Not really my kind of sound sig, easily prefer the Philips 3580 so far.


----------



## Selenium

Have you heard the TF10s? They have a similar sound-sig IMO.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Hmmm, tbo I'm not so fond of what I'm hearing from the Isurus so far. These have too much and omnipresent bass for my taste, combined with rather thin and sharp highs. Not really my kind of sound sig, easily prefer the Philips 3580 so far.


 


  Do a bit of tip-experimenting


----------



## geoxile

So are do those TT IEMs compare to Dsnuts hype or am I better off spending money on higher premium IEMs?


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Definitely preferred the Philips on first listen. I did find out the Philips tips fit on the Isurus if you force'em. I got a significantly better seal with those. It didn't solve the sibilance issue, but I found them much more comfortable and I feel like the bottom end filled out more. Tt seems to have more detail in the mids, although I'm not sure if it is that or the Philips receding the mids. The Philips are incredibly comfortable, I could wear these all day. Very pleased with the Philips and their very nice sub-bass so far. Soundstage does sound a bit more narrow than the Tts, though.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Have you heard the TF10s? They have a similar sound-sig IMO.


 
   
  No I haven't. If they have a similar sound-sig, then I'm glad I have been spared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just joking of course, the Isurus aren't bad, especially for the price. But the Philips are even cheaper and sound better imo. You should give them a try.
   
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Do a bit of tip-experimenting


 

 I already tried some things, but ime this kind of sound-sig is tricky to deal with. If you wear them with a loose seal to attenuate bass, the highs get even sharper. If you use hybrids to tame the highs, it adds to the bass bloat. Polar extremes, I'm afraid.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





geoxile said:


> So are do those TT IEMs compare to Dsnuts hype or am I better off spending money on higher premium IEMs?


 

 I got a pair of the Tt's in a nice, almost Ferrari, red.  They sound OK overall, won't make you rip them out in a minute, and are probably the most listenable of the el cheapo IEM's I have played around with.  Construction from the Y up looks like it could be iffy and I absolutely hate the asymmetric cable length between the Y and the buds themselves -- I never liked wearing one segment of cable behind my neck, although I understand why it is done.  
   
  That said, these are by no means giant-killers and in no way do they begin to approach the higher tier IEM's as has been stated.  Some people believe what they want to believe in trying to get something for nothing. I own several better quality IEM's and not only do these fail to even begin approaching their performance, the Tt's will not even make it into my car's glove compartment or my tennis bag, which are the usual destination for lesser quality buds.  If you want something on the cheap that is listenable, these might suit you.  If you are more serious about your music and sound quality, you will quickly recognize them for what they are.  A passable, cheap pair of earphones.


----------



## eke2k6

Hmm. I may just get the Philips in a couple of weeks after I move to my new school


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys have Sony Hybrids this takes a bit off the highs.
   
 1) stock big hole 2) monster foam 3) Sony hybrid 4) Fgured it out. These are the tips from the JVC HAFXC51s. Lol! ..
  The JVC  tip on the right is the best sounding on the Isurus.  Smaller the hole the better the sound on them. Even though the monster tips have about the same sound hole as the Sony hybrids they actually amplify the sound a bit. The claim that monster tips give out more bass is true but also everything else as well so monster tips don't help in this regard.


----------



## orta

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Hmmm, tbo I'm not so fond of what I'm hearing from the Isurus so far. These have too much and omnipresent bass for my taste, combined with rather thin and sharp highs. Not really my kind of sound sig, easily prefer the Philips 3580 so far.


 
  Yea, I also think I prefer the 3580 at this juncture.  I've got about 60 or 70 hours burn on the TT's, but I still find the sibilance to be way too much.  Unfortunately the only tips I have are those included as well as those of the SHE3580's.


----------



## daveyostrow

I was wondering how the brookstones compare to the isurus... seeing as they are both similar to their "original" higher end iems.
   
  Thanks


----------



## david8613

forget about the isurus they are just ok to me, the phillips 3580 are in another galaxy, waaaaaaaaaaay better sounding all around. its wierd they give layers upon layers of sound, with no mixing of sound, clear, seperated, quick, goes low, goes high you name it she does it! i just wish the build was better.


----------



## jant71

I've had both the Isurus and Brookstone. My pair of Isurus is clearly better than the Brookstone was. I think the Isurus is at home with the $130 crowd like the FXT90, CKM99, FA Tandem, and EX600. Someone mentioned there are to higher tier phones like people are saying. I don't agree since people have only been comparing to mid-levels like the CKM99 and such. They are not a Westone 4 or other high end phone but ~ 8.5 - 8.8 on the Joker scale(like the CKM99) is not out of the question with the right tips getting the best out of them. At $20 I'm not sure if there is not some variation in units so I can't say if some sound better than others. Fit can be an issue as well. I'm sure some get along with the Philips better them being so small that occlusion or other fit problems hurting sound don't occur as with the Thermaltake phones. 
   
  I'm thinking I would agree with Dsnuts about the Tt being a bit better. I'll probably have to pick up a pair of the 3850 and compare myself. I had a similar experience with Philips buds not to long ago. Stand alone Philips earbuds for $17($30 regular price) were smashed by the cheapies Philips included with a cheap 2GB player I was helping someone put music on since it was an MTP only device that they couldn't figure out how to load. Not surprised that one of their cheapies smash some of their $30 - $40 offerings.
   
  My most recent good phones are/were a SF 5 EB with Westone cable, SM3, Phonak Perfect Bass(plus a gray filter pack), an EX600(foam removed), and silver cabled TF 10. My pair of Isurus are pretty much just what Dsnuts said they were.


----------



## pack21

Cool, this is music to my ears, because i never have a IEM more than $30, and i dont know, how are the sound near a semi high-end.
   
   
  Still waint for mine TT.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I've had both the Isurus and Brookstone. My pair of Isurus is clearly better than the Brookstone was. I think the Isurus is at home with the $130 crowd like the FXT90, CKM99, FA Tandem, and EX600. Someone mentioned there are to higher tier phones like people are saying. I don't agree since people have only been comparing to mid-levels like the CKM99 and such. They are not a Westone 4 or other high end phone but ~ 8.5 - 8.8 on the Joker scale(like the CKM99) is not out of the question with the right tips getting the best out of them. At $20 I'm not sure if there is not some variation in units so I can't say if some sound better than others. Fit can be an issue as well. I'm sure some get along with the Philips better them being so small that occlusion or other fit problems hurting sound don't occur as with the Thermaltake phones.
> 
> I'm thinking I would agree with Dsnuts about the Tt being a bit better. I'll probably have to pick up a pair of the 3850 and compare myself. I had a similar experience with Philips buds not to long ago. Stand alone Philips earbuds for $17($30 regular price) were smashed by the cheapies Philips included with a cheap 2GB player I was helping someone put music on since it was an MTP only device that they couldn't figure out how to load. Not surprised that one of their cheapies smash some of their $30 - $40 offerings.
> 
> My most recent good phones are/were a SF 5 EB with Westone cable, SM3, Phonak Perfect Bass(plus a gray filter pack), an EX600(foam removed), and silver cabled TF 10. My pair of Isurus are pretty much just what Dsnuts said they were.


 
   
  I agree. I find that these have a similar sig to the TF10, but with more forward mids. The details are all there, the transparency is there, and if you can get past the ever-present sibilance (with generous burn in, and different tips) these are enjoyable phones. Those who prefer the phillips to the isurus might just prefer the phillips' sound sig more, like I despised the TF10 and preferred the monoprice.


----------



## Selenium

I was kinda wondering if there was some variance from 'phone to 'phone as well, given how all over the place impressions have been. It's probably just a tip/fit thing, though. I rather like them.
   
  I'm thinking of getting rid of all my more expensive stuff except for the ones I _really_ like and just keeping high-value 'phones like these and the MP8320.


----------



## Dsnuts

It doesn't surprise me that some prefer the sound of the SHE3580. The sound signature is an easier one to listen to as the SS is of the Philips is a bit on the warm side making them an easier listen.. The isurus can be harsh to guys that have no other tips. I know many of you guys just got them and if you got both the She3580 will definitely be an easier listen. The Isurus is the type that might not wow you right a way. Many will hear them as harsh or sibilant and I do apologize for guys that don't have other tips to try with them.
   
  The isurus comes to their own with a bigger burn to mellow out the harshness and the biggest change is with better tips. Keep them on the burn and if you give them a fair shake they will grow on you. Lets just say once they are proper you will know.


----------



## nipit

@eke2k6, dsnuts
  Does sibilance get  better with burn in in your case?


----------



## pack21

So is time for experts, try and test all kind of tips they have, to discover what is the best tips setup for TT, and the best files to burn in (kill the sybilance).


----------



## Dsnuts

The biggest change happens with better tips. And a longer burn rounds out the highs mellows them. I had to do the same with my Samsons, Ad700 and HFI-780s. All 3 headphones was treble happy until I burned them in for almost a month.. I suppose the Philips is a better sound design for casual listening as they are easier on the years from the get go. But these isurus from get go need a burn much like all of the Audio Technica headphones I owned.. 
   
  @pack21  the best ones for the TT is smaller sound hole tips. Sony hybrid size but my Jvc ones turned out to be the best. I kinda like the Sony hybrids as I am starting to appreciate the finer detail of the Sony hybrid sound on these. The JVC tips actually neuter all the higher end  brightness. There is absolutely no hint of sibilance with these tips but what the Sony hybrids do is they mellow a little while letting out a bit more detail. It is hard to describe. Kinda in between the Monster foams and the JVCs..
   
  As per file to burn. Throw your best drum n bass tunes on a loop. Thats what I do. Nothing like blasting some bass heavy music to warm up them drivers.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I've had both the Isurus and Brookstone. My pair of Isurus is clearly better than the Brookstone was. I think the Isurus is at home with the $130 crowd like the FXT90, CKM99, FA Tandem, and EX600. Someone mentioned there are to higher tier phones like people are saying. I don't agree since people have only been comparing to mid-levels like the CKM99 and such. They are not a Westone 4 or other high end phone but ~ 8.5 - 8.8 on the Joker scale(like the CKM99) is not out of the question with the right tips getting the best out of them. At $20 I'm not sure if there is not some variation in units so I can't say if some sound better than others. Fit can be an issue as well. I'm sure some get along with the Philips better them being so small that occlusion or other fit problems hurting sound don't occur as with the Thermaltake phones.
> 
> I'm thinking I would agree with Dsnuts about the Tt being a bit better. I'll probably have to pick up a pair of the 3850 and compare myself. I had a similar experience with Philips buds not to long ago. Stand alone Philips earbuds for $17($30 regular price) were smashed by the cheapies Philips included with a cheap 2GB player I was helping someone put music on since it was an MTP only device that they couldn't figure out how to load. Not surprised that one of their cheapies smash some of their $30 - $40 offerings.
> 
> My most recent good phones are/were a SF 5 EB with Westone cable, SM3, Phonak Perfect Bass(plus a gray filter pack), an EX600(foam removed), and silver cabled TF 10. My pair of Isurus are pretty much just what Dsnuts said they were.


 
   
  I pretty much agree with this. I have the Brookstone clear dual driver as well and always thought they were a very good purchase for $60.
   
  I do also find that the TT's are better than the Brookstone and they are actually also very similar in build quality. 
   
  I also have the EX600. The EX600 has a more flat sound signature vs. a more V-shaped sound signature of the TT.
   
  The other day I briefly compared the EX600 with the TT with some different music genre's and found the EX600 to be clearly superior when listening to contemporary/smooth jazz and acoustic rock.
   
  With alternative rock it became much closer match between the two and I could easily accept the TT's despite it's flaws as being almost equal to the EX600 with a couple of  the albums I listened to.
   
  Then, with some euro pop and electronica I actual did prefer the TT's, it could just be due it's more V-shaped sound signature, but no matter what, with this type of music it was to me at least very enjoyable to listen to the TT.  
   
  There's no doubt that the build quality, cable etc. of the EX600 is much better and also that I technical do find it to be a better IEM than the TT.  But the fact that I can enjoy a $20 just as much with certain music genre's vs. one of the better $130-180 IEM's, I find very impressive.  
   
  I do also agree on, that it could very well belong in the mentioned group of $130-150 IEM's but certainly also an IEM that not everyone will like because of it's sibilance or treble harshness, j-cable, fit, all factors that can be very annoying to many.
   
  Speaking of preferences, I do actually like the 3580 better.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> @eke2k6, dsnuts
> Does sibilance get  better with burn in in your case?


 


  I found the biggest improvements came from the biflange Meelec M6 black tips, and the ADDIEM white tips. Burn-in also helps. I left mine burning for 2 days straight, and I would say that it made a difference.


----------



## jant71

I can see the Isurus going towards sibilance with certain sources esp. with lower hours on them. With my S639 they are a good match. More so than with my iriver which has a more analytical sound. This new irivers isn't bassy like the older ones and have 30+ presets like Cowon including Vivid, Crystal Clear, All Round 1/2/3. They seem to have gone to the Cowon side and I hear harshness at times from the brighter player. Can't say I'm bothered by it though. After two ER4's, an RE0, a CK10, no foam EX600, and adding silver to strip away some smoothness from the TF 10,  I can say I'm fairly treble tolerant. So, I both put tips on the Tt that give a bit more treble and find myself punching the volume that extra notch where they sparkle a bit more.
   
  I just sold something on Amazon, so I'll probably pick up a pair of the Philips as well. didn't want to spend the funds I was planning to try out a FAD Adagio V with. Got the Red thermaltake so maybe a blue Philips perhaps?


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I just sold something on Amazon, so I'll probably pick up a pair of the Philips as well. didn't want to spend the funds I was planning to try out a FAD Adagio V with. Got the Red thermaltake so maybe a blue Philips perhaps?


 

 For $9 you can't go much wrong, even if it blue


----------



## Joe Bloggs

jupiterknight said:


> Speaking of preferences, I do actually like the 3580 better.




Really Jupiter? You've already got a front page review of the Isurus, it'll be interesting to hear more of your impressions on the SHE3580 too 

Oh, and happy new year to you all and happy listening!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> For $9 you can't go much wrong, even if it blue


 

 Yeah, I just looked at them again. It was the purple that I was thinking of which is kinda blue as well but darker and less pastel looking. Then again after looking them over you can't go wrong with black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Really Jupiter? You've already got a front page review of the Isurus, it'll be interesting to hear more of your impressions on the SHE3580 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe I will, again it's purely based on personal preferences, there's just something about this little Philips thingy that's way of Philips's normal grit and it really wows me, maybe it's just the price, who knows!  No, you were so right about these a long time ago.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Omark12

OKAY!!! So which one guys? I really need your help, which ones with the Isurus???

*Meelec Tri-flange*: http://www.meelec.com/product_p/tipset3-bf50m-mrg-bk.htm
*Meelec Double-flange*: http://www.meelec.com/product_p/tipset3-bf50m-mrg-bk.htm
*Sony hybrids*: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-EPEX10A-BLK-Replacement-Earbuds/dp/B001RB24UA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325393312&sr=1-1
*Generic (looks like Meelec) Tri-flange*: http://www.amazon.com/Pair-Mens-Size-Replacement-Information/dp/B004CN91Q0/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325393345&sr=1-2


----------



## Joe Bloggs

What about foams like complys? Aren't foams known to soften the treble and vent some of the bass out?


----------



## Selenium

I like the Meelec double-flange but our ears are all different, so...
   
  I've read a few reviews of the CKM99, and like Nuts says many of them do seem to be describing what I'm hearing with the Isurus. I don't mean to say I think they're the same, it's just interesting.
   
  Comply T400s work fine on these FYI.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy new year everyone. I hope we all survive the end of the world next year.. I will have my mp3 and my state of trace blasting while the world blows up. Thats whats up!


----------



## TheGame21x

T-400s seem to balance the Isurus out best to my ears.


----------



## Omark12

Went ahead and bought the Isurus for $15 on ebay and sony hybrids, didn't gey the complys they cost as much as the Isurus itself. How the is Isurus for EDM? Also are these sport friendly can I go snowboarding with them?


----------



## james444

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sound signature is an easier one to listen to as the SS is of the Philips is a bit on the warm side making them an easier listen..


 

 Funny, I think the Isurus are actually warmer, since there's quite a bit of upper bass bleed into the midrange. Of course they have forward and agressive highs to counterbalance, but the lower mids appear warmish. The Philips are pretty polite on top, but their lows are well behaved and stay clear of the midrange, which seems to be better balanced and have more realistic timbre to my ears.


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





sanjiwatsuki said:


> Not confirmed to be the best, but I know M6 tips fit the Tt and the T500s fit the M6. I just assumed.


 

 Can confirm that the T500's fit fine.  Burning mine in now.
   
  Do you guys notice also that when you press on the buds (for example, to get a better seal), the sound level attenuates significantly until you stop pressing?  I found this a little strange and unlike my other IEM's.  Thought at first it was an angle issue, but it seems to be pressure based.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Can someone with both the Isurus and the SHE3580 try to compare their nozzle sizes? So far I get the impression the SHE3580 are probably a bit smaller but many tips should still be interchangeable.


----------



## geoxile

It seems you are a lone dissenter...
  Quote: 





il mostro said:


> I got a pair of the Tt's in a nice, almost Ferrari, red.  They sound OK overall, won't make you rip them out in a minute, and are probably the most listenable of the el cheapo IEM's I have played around with.  Construction from the Y up looks like it could be iffy and I absolutely hate the asymmetric cable length between the Y and the buds themselves -- I never liked wearing one segment of cable behind my neck, although I understand why it is done.
> 
> That said, these are by no means giant-killers and in no way do they begin to approach the higher tier IEM's as has been stated.  Some people believe what they want to believe in trying to get something for nothing. I own several better quality IEM's and not only do these fail to even begin approaching their performance, the Tt's will not even make it into my car's glove compartment or my tennis bag, which are the usual destination for lesser quality buds.  If you want something on the cheap that is listenable, these might suit you.  If you are more serious about your music and sound quality, you will quickly recognize them for what they are.  A passable, cheap pair of earphones.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





geoxile said:


> It seems you are a lone dissenter...


 


  Hardly.  There others here that aren't nuts about them.   I did say that that they are probably the most listenable of the cheap earphones I've tried.  But they are what they are.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is very interesting. The tips make your isurus sound like a complete different earphone. Here is what I mean.
  The Meelec biflanges on the left tames not only the highs but also the bass so you get a very nice flatter response.. The Sony hybrid on the right not as much for more of a fun sound signature. In other words the Sony hybrids give nice clean extended highs with more bass punch than the biflanges but is better than the stock. I took my Meelec biflanges from my CC51 and threw them on this morning. These make the most sound change out of all the tips so far.
   
  No need to argue if you like them or not. I appreciate you just trying them out. There is no such thing as the perfect earphone/ headphones for everyone. I know for a fact one mans sound heaven is another mans ear ache.. That will happen to every single headphone and or earphone that is on headfi..Ultimately it is up to the individual if they want to give them a go. If you guys end up not liking the isurus much it will be an easy sell. I am still waiting on word if these are indeed rebrands. You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## david8613

do you think i need to burn my isurus more? they kind of low not loud at all?


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow really.? There is no way I would blast my Isurus to max.. They go too loud for me on louder volumes..I wonder if there is something wrong on your isurus.
   
  I don't know if any of you guys have this issue but with mine on some musical devices I can't put the 3.5 jack all the way in or it doesn't sound right at all. I have to take about 1/4th of the jack out in order for the sound to be correct. On my portables and cell phones it is perfect fit but I noticed this with my computer plug in for my sound card.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am still waiting on word if these are indeed rebrands. You guys will be the first to know.


 

 Well they are not rebrands on the strict definition. My Carvin are rebrands and are exactly the same whether they have JTS, Galaxy, Carvin, or OSP on them.
   
  I can hear that these are a gaming phone and the way they separate and position/image is at times not very accurate at all for music(though enjoyable IMO). This makes them great to keep along with my TF10 as the sound balance is similar but the presentation is quite different. FWIR about the AT, the presentation would seal the deal about them being an AT driver.
   
  I'll put forth my thought of which direction to look. The OEM who makes the Fischer Audio phones. The Isurus name, the packaging, the presentation and aspects of the sound, and a Toughstuff model uses the same housing.
   
   
   
  David8613 sounds like his aren't right. They are one of my easier to drive phones.
   
  @Dsnuts...I wanted to try the Isurus with my P->S adapter which made the 5010 sound improve nicely but I knew that usually three prong phones won't give both channels with it. I got a weird result. Both channels worked with it but they sound weird, echoey, and distorted.
   
  Oh, and I did grab a Philips on ebay for $9.95 expedited shipping that should be here before the end of the week. Better since I believe the PO is closed Monday.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I can hear that these are a gaming phone and the way they separate and position/image is at times not *very accurate at all* for music(though enjoyable IMO)


 

  I find them quite adequate. I've compared live orchestra and choir pieces, and the separation and imaging isn't far off from my GR07


----------



## geoxile

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I find them quite adequate. I've compared live orchestra and choir pieces, and the separation and imaging isn't far off from my GR07


 


  Is it just the sound positioning or does the sound siganture sound similar too?


----------



## jant71

Yea, that should be changed and is a bit of an overstatement. They seem to tend to exaggerate the left right panning of vocals and some other oddities at times. Some things are placed at different depths than normal that monitors like my Carvin and the KRK6400 won't even do. Ety's neither but again they are a gaming headset and they present more like a gaming set than a monitor. I do like it so it is an observation and not a knock. I've owned some of the phones like the DDM1 and SM3 that have unique presentations as well as some monitors and "accurate" phones and can enjoy aspects of both.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





geoxile said:


> Is it just the sound positioning or does the sound siganture sound similar too?


 

 Just the positioning. The GR07 has a more mid-forward presentation, and the treble is less pronounced
   


  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Yea, that should be changed and is a bit of an overstatement. They seem to tend to exaggerate the left right panning of vocals and some other oddities at times. Some things are placed at different depths than normal that monitors like my Carvin and the KRK6400 won't even do. Ety's neither but again they are a gaming headset and they present more like a gaming set than a monitor. I do like it so it is an observation and not a knock. I've owned some of the phones like the DDM1 and SM3 that have unique presentations as well as some monitors and "accurate" phones and can enjoy aspects of both.


 
  It just seems to me that the soundstage is more wide than it's deep


----------



## Sneakily

Any one try the xeport 5010 and the Philips, I need a new budget IEM and was torn between the two and was wondering which has more bass and fits a hip hop genre.


----------



## Selenium

I haven't heard the Philips but the 5010 is an absolute bassmonster with the black plates on. Moreso than the bassiest stuff I've heard by Monster if that gives you any indication.
  
  Quote: 





sneakily said:


> Any one try the xeport 5010 and the Philips, I need a new budget IEM and was torn between the two and was wondering which has more bass and fits a hip hop genre.


----------



## david8613

dsnut is not lieing when he says the isurus needs a serious burn, not any pink or white noise put some bass pounding type music and they are opening up big time. as for the xeport 5010 vs the phillips 3580, xeports was my favorite of the bunch especially the bass, but when my phillips came in mail the phillips became my favorite right out the box! they are that good...although the build of the xeport was the best of the bunch...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I will back up what Selenium said about he XePort 5010. Stupid amount of bass on those. That being said. If you want more of a proper bassy sound I would try a philips as the bass on them are no joke and can hit them low notes with no issues whatsoever.  I love how hiphop sounds on the SHE3580. In fact not just bassy tunes but any music sounds good on them. If bass is your number one priority then go for the Xeport 5010. If you want something more than just bass then go for the Philips.. Also the JVC FAX1X is no joke in the bass department either.. Either way you are talking about crazy amounts of mind numbing bass. With the black plates on the 5010 we are talking too much bass.


----------



## david8613

yeah agree with 5010 at first went with black plates thinking thats what i wanted, but i went back to the gunmetal plates much better. the isurus are sounding better but im having problems getting a good seal, i changed them to meelectronics biflanges better not optimal, gotta try something else.


----------



## nipit

Got my isurus. They sound so... bad. Monoprice beats them by a mile. They sound like from under the water. Bass isn't controlled. They are very harsh. I am disappointed...


----------



## james444

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Got my isurus. They sound so... bad. Monoprice beats them by a mile. They sound like from under the water. Bass isn't controlled. They are very harsh. I am disappointed...


 

 Tbo, I'm close to giving up on the Isurus and donate them to a colleague at work who's an avid gamer. There are just too many drawbacks in my book, apart from the fact that the sound-sig isn't my cup of tea, J-cord, microphonics, no over-ear, need for extension cord with most of my DAPs.
   
  The SHE3580 are more carefree and sound better, I might just get a backup pair of these instead.


----------



## nipit

I am listening on all kind of genres. All my music sounds awful with isurus. Sibilance, harshness uncotrolled bass, bad  clarity... I give up. Will leave them burning, maybe that will help somehow.
  EDIT: No, I'm lying. Guitars sound better on this earphones than on Monoprice.


----------



## david8613

the problem im having with isurus is fit, the little plastic arms should have been flared outwards like the xeeports, not flared inwards. this causes them to touch my checks a little and this causes leaks, the phiilips still sound much better, for 10.00 is unbelievable...


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Got my isurus. They sound so... bad. Monoprice beats them by a mile. They sound like from under the water. Bass isn't controlled. They are very harsh. I am disappointed...


 


  Nitpit, have you tried different tips on them?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

*A short announcement from the guy that brought you the giant killer SHE3580*





   
  So guys, I'll be busy for the next few days and dropping off the radar for a while.  Before I leave I thought I'd throw this out and see where it sticks... the Philips SHE9620
  9620 (gold) 9621 (purple) 9622 (black)
   
  Like Dsnuts I was curious about exploring other Philips and got these for $25 but apparently they can be had for anywhere from $10 to $15... in gay translucent gold or purple or manly black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing the store got was purple so that's what I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've analyzed them on my parametric equalizer.  Here, take a look at how they sound to me:



  Firstly here's how the SHE3580 sounds like to me.  (I took my parametric EQ settings and inverted them, it becomes a frequency response graph of sorts.)  ie a bass hump extending all the way down to the audible extreme, with peaky treble (which as I mentioned is to some extent unavoidable in earphones due to ear canal resonance)
   



  Here's how the SHE9620 sounds like to me.  Bass is pretty much the same as the SHE3580 (with perhaps a tad less strong subbass below 40Hz; not shown on the graph), but treble is literally smoother, with only two peaks instead of four.  The number of treble peaks could be used as an objective measure of out-of-the-box unEQed treble quality; I profiled the Etymotic ER-4P and they had just one treble peak.  There's also less treble in quantity compared to the SHE3580.
   
  I would like to post more conventional sonic impressions ("on yada yada song the cymbals sounded like yada and the vocals sounded like bada") but I'm pressed for time and the above characterizes the difference between them to my ears quickly.  Suffice it to say that I only spent one morning creating the EQ profile for the 9620 and I like what I hear so far and the EQ profile is less peaky and less hilly, possibly meaning even better sonic quality than the SHE3580 for those who don't EQ.  I do wonder if the lowered treble quantity will be the undoing of these for some though, because I don't hear many people complaining of overbright highs on the SHE3580, so less treble could mean dull treble for them, especially next to the strong bass.  Certainly if you're one of those few complaining of bright highs on the 3580 the 9620 could be for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and for those of you complaining about the build of the SHE3580, the 9620 is built really nice, with nice thick tangleproof 'clothy' cable, chin slider, and a nice padded pouch to put them in 
   
  Anyway, have more cheap-fi fun!


----------



## Selenium

This is exactly the opposite of how I'm hearing them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





nipit said:


> I am listening on all kind of genres. All my music sounds awful with isurus. Sibilance, harshness uncotrolled bass, bad  clarity... I give up. Will leave them burning, maybe that will help somehow.
> EDIT: No, I'm lying. Guitars sound better on this earphones than on Monoprice.


----------



## nipit

Burn out didn't help. I tried many tips : comply, double flange, triple flange, foam tips, silicon. They sound the same. The sound is really bad. I can't believe someone think that these earphones sound as 200$ )) If they are no match for Monoprice why bother telling how they sound against JVC. Hope that phillips atleast won't disappoint me. That's just my opinio, maybe my ears are just too sensitive, I don't know.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Burn out didn't help. I tried many tips : comply, double flange, triple flange, foam tips, silicon. They sound the same. The sound is really bad. I can't believe someone think that these earphones sound as 200$ )) If they are no match for Monoprice why bother telling how they sound against JVC. Hope that phillips atleast won't disappoint me. That's just my opinio, maybe my ears are just too sensitive, I don't know.


 


  Wow...I don't know what to tell you. I'm hearing something completely different. They sound good to me, even compared to my GR07


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> the problem im having with isurus is fit, the little plastic arms should have been flared outwards like the xeeports, not flared inwards. this causes them to touch my checks a little and this causes leaks, the phiilips still sound much better, for 10.00 is unbelievable...


 

 I can see that. I am very good fit-wise but I am surprised we haven't heard that one till now. A possible cure is longer tips like bi-flanges. The HD big - bi's should be in every Head-fier's tip kit. They sound very good on the Tt but make them stick out more in my ears.
   
   
   
   
   
  Anyone tempted to try the SHE8000/28? I had them in my cart on Amazon for $12 shipped or around that. Went with the 3580 though since their form factor would make them better for exercise and such.


----------



## nipit

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Wow...I don't know what to tell you. I'm hearing something completely different. They sound good to me, even compared to my GR07


 


  Different ears maybe.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Different ears maybe.


 


   
  May I ask what player you're using it with? Maybe you have it on an eq setting that you're using with another phone...


----------



## nipit

No, I'm not using EQ. Don't try to blame player or EQ. I know when something sounds great it sounds great. I used earphones with Motorola atrix, sansa clip RB and with my PC. They sound the same on every device.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> No, I'm not using EQ. Don't try to blame player or EQ. I know when something sounds great it sounds great. I used earphones with Motorola atrix, sansa clip RB and with my PC. They sound the same on every device.


 


  Ok.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dsnuts

Very strange. The definition and clarity on the Isurus is definitely above the Mp8320.. The under water sound you are hearing. I am wondering if you have an issue I have with some plugs. I don't have this issue with my MP3 player but with my PC. When I plug it in all the way I don't get full sound I get a garbled mess. It very much sounds like I am listening to music in water. Like how you describe. When I pull the plug about 1/4th way out it becomes very clear..Now if you don't like brighter sound signatures I can see how you wouldn't like the isurus.
   
  Believe me if these were as bad as you are describing it. I wouldn't consider even mentioning them..I know this particular sound signature might not appeal to everyone but by no means is it that bad. In fact once you get used to the sound signature and then go to something like a Mp 8320 you can hear the lesser definition and clarity easily..Very strange. I am wondering if there is a variation on these maybe a QC issue. Just for you guys and for my own curiosity I have 3 Philips earphones on order.
   
Philips SHE9700
Philips SHE9501
Philips SHE9750         Cost on all 3. $60. Not bad. Will report back with findings once I get them.


----------



## nipit

I ordered mine's from amazon UK. Maybe that is the difference? But somehow I don't think so


----------



## orta

Given the quality of the 3580's, I can't wait to hear how some of Philips other models stack up.  I'm also going to have to return the TT's, the sound sig is just not for me.  Any gain in clarity or detail is nullified by the sibilance as far as my ears are concerned.  For the price I paid ($32) plus a grab bag of tips (~$10 shipped) that may or may not improve them, there's no potential on display that makes them seem worth it over the 3580's or 8320's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya believe me if they sound as bad as you describe. I would think one or maybe all of the 3 guys that tested these would tell me so. Granted I made the thread before all the guys got their isurus but I was very confident that these would be what I am hearing. Now again sound signature wise there are people that don't like the AT sound signature and legions that do. I do apologize to guys that end up not liking these through this thread..I know not every discovery is going to be 100% accepted or liked by everyone because we all have different taste in sound so in doing a thread I try n get one that has a solid sound foundation to them for the cost.. You will like the Philips SHE3580 as there is nothing the stands out on them which makes for a broader appeal. Admittedly the isururs highs can be on the bright side but nothing a bit of tip switching can't fix..See if you can return them and get your money back and get yourself a Philips SHE3580 instead.


----------



## Selenium

What's weird to me isn't that it's a sound-sig preference thing...but that some people are hearing these COMPLETELY different than the rest of us. I would think there's more to that than just "different ears." I dunno.
   
¯\_(ツ)_/¯      (lol sorry, I had to steal that)


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is strange to me too. The guys that have these now also own the Mp8320. Do we all not agree these are superior to them? The bass is better and more defined and extends greater. The clarity is better the mids are more defined. Once you listen to tunes on the isurus and then go back to the Mp8320 you can pick out exactly what is a bit lacking on them.
   
  I am thinking it is more of a sound signature thing. So this hobby shows just how different we hear the sounds.


----------



## Insidious Meme

I'm thinking those that are posting their displeasure, aside from the sibilance, aren't okay with the sound signature of the Tt's. I don't have any probs aside from the sibilance issue, which should die down after further burning/use. I'm patient. These should complement the more bass centric Monster Turbines I have. IMO, these hit above their weight at $25/35.


----------



## nipit

Now I'm burning mine with a special track which found in russian audiophile forum. Tara Labs Cascade noise burn-in disc. I'll tell if there will be any difference.


----------



## Omark12

How do IEMs compare to full-sized cans like Denon D2k?


----------



## Huxley

Well im still waiting for my isurus, and have a wide array of tips.
   
  Be interesting how they stack up, seem to be a lot of threads about folk not being happy with their iems at all lately.
   
  Im quite patient, so will have to load up one of my clips with as much music as i can for the lengthy burn in.
   
  I will be giving them a trial run soon as i get the things of course.


----------



## Selenium

Listening now with my Rockboxed Clip+ sans EQ so that I can be on equal ground with Nipit and I'm still not hearing them the way he describes them.
   
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





selenium said:


> What's weird to me isn't that it's a sound-sig preference thing...but that some people are hearing these COMPLETELY different than the rest of us. I would think there's more to that than just "different ears." I dunno.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯      (lol sorry, I had to steal that)


 


  lol. Good point


  Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> I'm thinking those that are posting their displeasure, aside from the sibilance, aren't okay with the sound signature of the Tt's. I don't have any probs aside from the sibilance issue, which should die down after further burning/use. I'm patient. These should complement the more bass centric Monster Turbines I have. IMO, these hit above their weight at $25/35.


 

 I concur. My pair has about 40hrs of burn in, and the sibilance has improved a fair bit. As Dsnuts said, the isurus is superior to the 8320. Just be patient and let the drivers (and your brain) adjust.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> How do IEMs compare to full-sized cans like Denon D2k?


 


  For me it is more of a convenience thing, I like listening to my music while I am commuting to and from work and while I would love to have my D2000 on my head while I cruise down the street. I think the police might have a different take on that. Also while working out.. There is a guy at my gym that uses his Bose sound isolating headphones. I have no idea how anyone can workout with full sized or even supraaural cans in their head. I don't know about you guys but I actually sweat and the last thing I would want on my headphone is sweat.
   
  My cheapo koss buds do the job just fine plus the only thing I listen to is espn while working out anyway and not too many will be doing any type of serious listening while working out so that is the best uses for my iems..Full sized phones are more suited for critical listening imo. It is astonishing to me how close if not better iems can get to full sized cans in sound though.
   
  I will do one better and clearly say it. .For the cash  iems are actually a better value in SQ.  For example these Philips SHE3580s. These cost $10 or less and yet I have nothing in a full sized headphone that can touch their acoustics at that price. Heck they beat out many of the Budget fi mid $50- $100 in SQ easily. So the real bang per buck imo is in the iems and not full sized cans.


----------



## david8613

the phillips are stilll blowing me away, i saw a set in target looked similar to the she 3580 but with a looking build, very colorful too.... they were called phillip/oneil, anyone see/use them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Those look like newly painted SHE9550s the ones I just sold.. I bet they sound the same too. The only difference is it looks like they are using mesh for cord instead of rubberized. Mistake as many a review say microphonics just ruin any type of good sound you get from it. It isn't just one or two review either it is all of them. They all say the microphonics just kills these things. .You can try one out if your curious but the housing design looks exactly like the SHE9550 which is a bassier Philips.  That would be a downgrade in sound compared to the SHE3580. Though I can't confirm this as I haven't heard the Oneil ones. These look nicer but I bet the sound is the same. The sound on the SHE9550 wasn't terrible but the SHE3580 is superior in every way to these. The bass is big and bloaty with mediocre mids and highs. I found myself grabbing the SHE3580 over the SHE9550 every time. I would wait a bit as I have 3 Philips on order. I will let you guys know how the other ones sound compared to the SHE3580 which is definitely Philips best sounding earphone for now.


----------



## DucKyy

are ya'll using that splitter thing that came with the isurus? It seems ya'll have the same problem I have with all headsets when using it with my phone. That drowned out underwater sound is cause by the mic. Either use the splitter or you have to press the button.


----------



## Selenium

It would be kinda hilarious if this is the problem everyone is having.
  
  Quote: 





duckyy said:


> are ya'll using that splitter thing that came with the isurus? It seems ya'll have the same problem I have with all headsets when using it with my phone. That drowned out underwater sound is cause by the mic. Either use the splitter or you have to press the button.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

That's right use the splitter on the Isurus to get a conventional 3-segment plug which should be more reliably compatible with all audio devices.


----------



## GigaFi

The 3580s are growing on me, replacing my EP630s as something I can just toss around. Let's just hope the cable will hold up!
   
  P.S. this sounds amazing out of them:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwIo_VadeFU


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Let‘s just put it this way: I'm the guy that broke my etys 4 times and yet these SHE3580 have survived nonstop duty in my coat pockets, pants pockets and bag for nearly a full year. The packaging these came in is probably the worst treatment they'll ever receive, if they can survive that they can survive anything  Those who remember unboxing these will know what I mean.


----------



## nipit

No, splitter didn't help with the sound.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Frankly at this point I think your best chance with the Isurus would be EQ. Be best to do PiccoloNamek‘s tutorial (if you do, pm me, I have some additional tips to offer) to find the exact resonant peaks causing the sibilance and EQ those out, but even fiddling with a 10band eq would be a good start. Although I‘m the one who got the ball rolling on the Philips I don't listen to them without EQ myself. Heck, I don't listen to anything without eq, be it $20 or $200 phones. They all need help to get accurate sound but the real value in some cheap phones IMHO is they respond almost as well to EQ as phones 10 times their price.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





selenium said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯      (lol sorry, I had to steal that)


 

 I think it complements your avatar nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For the cash  iems are actually a better value in SQ.  For example these Philips SHE3580s. These cost $10 or less and yet I have nothing in a full sized headphone that can touch their acoustics at that price. Heck they beat out many of the Budget fi mid $50- $100 in SQ easily. So the real bang per buck imo is in the iems and not full sized cans.


 

 Going by the one's I've heard, I agree. Well, maybe with the exception of the Koss Porta Pro, but only if you drill holes into them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That said, I've been doing a bit of A/B listening with the SHE3580, and the Yamaha EPH-100 are where they reach their ceiling. The latter have a similar sound signature, but are simply more refined in every aspect. Not bad for a $10 phone, since the Yamahas cost $150.


----------



## PeterDLai

Haha, just saw this on Amazon page for the ISURUS, nice work guys.


----------



## evol1961

sir i am looking for an (ultra) cheap substitute earbuds as my ATH-SJ55 is under warranty (defective left channel)
   
  then i saw this thread talking about the SHE3580 about being good-sounding for the price
  and then i bought a pair at a shopping mall here in the Philippines but overlooked at the model, it's SHE3570 (not 3580), my fault!
   
  are these two identical in sound quality? or is it really a wrong move?
  immediate response will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## david8613

i listen to my phone on my iphone 4g any good eq apps?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

evol1961:  the SHE3580 seems to be a very minor update of the SHE3570.  The only change I see is the colour of the eartips.  I think the sound should be the same.
   
  david8613: there's the included equalizer, which should work well as long as you remember to lower the preamp setting after boosting frequencies to prevent clipping.  Then I hear there's the Rockbox system-level mod which I hear includes a very good equalizer.


----------



## nipit

Is that just me, but after some burn in under-water effect has decreased. Interesting.
  Sibilance & harshness didn't disappear.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Only you mentioned an underwater effect on the Isurus in the first place so it's definitely just you


----------



## nipit

I'm just describing what I hear. If I don't like sound, why shouldn't I express my opinion?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nipit said:


> I'm just describing what I hear. If I don't like sound, why shouldn't I express my opinion?


 


  If you tried smaller-bore tips and eq is turned off, but you still despise it, you can just return it. No shame there


----------



## blupblup

My 3580's arrived this morning and have been listening for a while... I mean they're not bad and for £8 I'm not too fussed that I bought them.
  But when you go from good earphones to these, the difference is pretty noticeable, soundstage is small, not very detailed and nothing stands out... everything is just average, or below average.... bass is OK... mids OK and Highs OK.
   
  Meh..
   
  I will obviously burn them in for a considerable time and also try out several more tips... but so far, they sound like good cheap earphones, but cheap earphones all the same.
   
  People who have said they sound/rival $100 - $200 earphones.... I'm not to sure what you're hearing or what earphones you're comparing too... but they don't sound like that to me.
   
   
  Like I said, plenty of time to burn and different tips is my next move.
   
   
  Just thought I'd post some initial impressions.


----------



## Huxley

Guys what about the SHE8000, they're on half price in tesco's for £13 ultil the 24th.
   
  I was very tempted i'll admit, they do look rather nice.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





nipit said:


> I'm just describing what I hear. If I don't like sound, why shouldn't I express my opinion?


 


  Relax, it was a joke


----------



## nipit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Relax, it was a joke


 


  Everything's alright, it is just that I am disappointed in isurus, but oh well, they didn't cost that much.


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Is that just me, but after some burn in under-water effect has decreased. Interesting.
> Sibilance & harshness didn't disappear.


 

 I am still working on burning in the Isurus (about 40 hours now) and have tried numerous tips...and I have to agree: the sibilance and harshness are still there.
  At this point, I can't see me ever choosing to listen to these over any of the IEMs I currently own, so unfortunately no bargain for me here.  Looks like I will be returning them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  By the way:  what does the button on the microphone section actually do?  Doesn't seem to do anything when I click/double-click it.


----------



## Dsnuts

@blupblup they do sound like your normal sounding earphones but where they start to shine is when you start spending some time with them. If you just sample how they sound they are not gonna stand out much. Listen to them for several hours on a variety of tunes and you will understand why we are excited about them. I think for both of these iems our brains have to adjust to the sounds and that is when sparks may fly. But if that point never happens than these are not gonna impress anyone.
   
  For the guys that don't like the sounds of the isurus. I am listening to them now. It is amazing how you guys find them that harsh. . In any case I would return them and try out the SHE3580. They might be to your guys liking much more so.
   
  As of writing my MP8320 was indeed my favorite Trance iems. The Isurus has taken over that spot.


----------



## evol1961

@Joe Bloggs thanks, now i should enjoy my phone as it is (my SHE3570), because on what i hear, i definitely hear something on my previous earbuds and headphones that i cannot hear on my 3570s (might be called soundstage), and the treble/sibilance are a bit strong, so i need to burn them till they stabilize, but the clarity and bass are pretty good, if not ok.. and thanks by the way


----------



## bjaardker

I would also say to those who are finding the SHE3580s unremarkable, throw a little EQ at that bottom end. It's not soundstage or sparkle that really makes these stand out. While they're remarkably good at those qualities for their price, it's SHE3580's ability to produce incredible sub-bass frequencies that makes these IEMs so much fun to listen to and turn them into an unbelievable value.


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @blupblup they do sound like your normal sounding earphones but where they start to shine is when you start spending some time with them. If you just sample how they sound they are not gonna stand out much. Listen to them for several hours on a variety of tunes and you will understand why we are excited about them. I think for both of these iems our brains have to adjust to the sounds and that is when sparks may fly. But if that point never happens than these are not gonna impress anyone.


 
   
   
   
  I know, That's a fair point.
  Like anything you have to get used to the sound sig and listen to them a lot.
  I have listened more since I first posted earlier and I have to say that for the price they are pretty good IMO... I was a little harsh.
  The are not muddy like many low priced earphones and while they're not exciting or fantastic or "Giant-killers", they certainly are brilliant for their price and I think for this kind of money, you'd be hard-pressed to find anything this good.
   
  These will do for just being thrown in a bag or stuffed in a pocket, something that cannot be said about higher priced sets.
   
  I mean when I'm at home I will not listen to these over my FXT90's, but these are a great, light little set that will do for travel and convenience.
   
   
  Thanks for pointing them out.
   
  I was a little harsh on them and think with time, I will grow to like them a little more.


----------



## david8613

my isurus are much better now that i have burn them all weekend, they need a serious burn... i didnt pick up the monoprice they were not in stock at the time but now are back. i would like to know how they compare to the isurus and phillips.... dsnuts i brought so many buds these past few days, all because of you, thanks... any recommendations on budget cans ?


----------



## Dsnuts

What type of music you into? I can help you in that department. Well I can tell you the other MP phones their DJ cans for $21 is a very awesome deal. If you are on their web site to order the MP8320 and you want a good headphone try out their DJ cans 8323.   Those are kicker HP541 rebrands and for that amount of cash is a stupid great buy.


----------



## david8613

SERIOUSLY! the burn is so important with some of these buds, i also picked some meelectronics m6p, hated them out the box! the highs were like razors!!! after a good long burn with some bass pumpin house and dance, all is good now there in my top 3 now! burn burn baby burn!!!


----------



## nipit

What has improved with you burn in? I've burned for ~15 hours, no noticeably improvements.


----------



## nipit

Guys listen to this song and tell me are you hearing a harshness when drop comes? It it somewhere in bass area,I don't know how to explain.


----------



## ri_toast

i have over a hundred hours and i still don't think they are ready; they are listenable, in fact detail is really top notch. i wonder, nipit, if the wiring isn't wrong on your set like the mic is on all the time. i'd consider re-cabling these or returning them in exchange. i put the stock tips on for a moment today; seal wasn't very good and it just sounded bright but these never have sounded "underwater" what ever tips or how long the burn has gone on.


----------



## ri_toast

btw the sync in that track has a waver, it's not a pure tone.


----------



## dflock

I followed the herd and gave the Isurus a shot. Played them for a few songs on stock tips and several others but could tell I wasn't getting a proper seal as the bass was flat and the highs were sharp. I tried some bi-flange tips I had and it made all the difference in the world. I think due to the long stem and how it rests on your ear it really is creating a crap seal.
   
  I have not spent a long time using these and no burn-in. But I did want to relate that they are decent phones. interesting soung signature with a lot of energy in the treble. I do find them a bit bright but nothing like some are describing.
   
  For the $22 I spent, it was a good buy and will make perfect phones for the gym.


----------



## nipit

I don't think that microphone is the problem of sound.
  Can anyone confirm that with burn-in time treble harshness disappeared?


----------



## DucKyy

Quote: 





nipit said:


> I don't think that microphone is the problem of sound.
> Can anyone confirm that with burn-in time treble harshness disappeared?


 
   
  Better tips help a lot more than burn-in imo but I did find they do get better after a whole day of burning but they were still harsh. I have about ~60hrs on mines and they are night and day from when I first listened to them. Still hoping they will get better with more burn in.


----------



## nipit

You don't need to start that "tips" thing. I have ton of tips and tried them all, same sound ~.
  Now I noticed some difference too, that is after burn in. Bass is more controlled, less harshness on treble. It looks like burn-in isn't a myth after all. hm...


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> What type of music you into? I can help you in that department. Well I can tell you the other MP phones their DJ cans for $21 is a very awesome deal. If you are on their web site to order the MP8320 and you want a good headphone try out their DJ cans 8323.   Those are kicker HP541 rebrands and for that amount of cash is a stupid great buy.


 


  Deez, I've been looking for a closed pair of circumaurals for work. I'll be using them to listen to mostly Progressive House, Dubstep, Electro, and Trance. I'm really liking the SHE3580 sound sig when I EQ up the bass, but don't like using IEMs at work. Do you think those MP 8323 DJ cans are a decent option for those music types?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

So the SHE3580 has gained a little reputation but I see nobody is willing to give parametric EQ even a little try... I posted a lengthy explanation in Joker‘s IEM review thread and no one gave it a second glance... I am sad 

So I thought if nobody wants to try it why don't I try it for them. I will post some music tracks processed with my EQ settings. If they work for your ears anywhere near as well as they do for mine you just might cry tears of joy on hearing the sound coming from these $10 phones, it's just that good.

Does anyone have any favourite songs they'd like to hear with my processing? Post a link here and I‘d look for them.


----------



## SanjiWatsuki

Main issue for me is that I use the SHE3580 portable with a non-Rockboxable iPod. I can't get a powerful equalizer like that for that. I might run them through my home set up a bit later to try it out, though.
  
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> So the SHE3580 has gained a little reputation but I see nobody is willing to give parametric EQ even a little try... I posted a lengthy explanation in Joker‘s IEM review thread and no one gave it a second glance... I am sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> So I thought if nobody wants to try it why don't I try it for them. I will post some music tracks processed with my EQ settings. If they work for your ears anywhere near as well as they do for mine you just might cry tears of joy on hearing the sound coming from these $10 phones, it's just that good.
> Does anyone have any favourite songs they'd like to hear with my processing? Post a link here and I‘d look for them.


 


   
  Yeah I'm up for some of that action.
   
  I listened to this last night on both the FXT90 and the SHE3580 and the difference (as expected) was just incredible.... 3580 just sounded thin, small, muffled and cheap.
   
  Lets' see what your magic can do 
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31BS2oTkaw8
   
   
  And maybe this?
   
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeGChOUqQuk
   
   
   
  Obviously not youtube quality, that's just to show what the tracks are.


----------



## mcdougc

Managed to pickup Philips SHE3582 (light blue) in the UK for £5.
   
  I only have modded JVC Marshmallow FX33 and Soundmagic E10 IEM's to compare with.
  To me they sound better than the Marshmallows, and on a par with the Soundmagic.
   
  I also have full size Sennhesier HD202 which sound very good, I don't feel like I'm missing anything when I listen to the Philips.
   
  I am very impressed, shame the build quality is not the same as the JVC (thick cable, gold plug etc).


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





mcdougc said:


> I only have modded JVC Marshmallow FX33 and Soundmagic E10 IEM's to compare with.
> To me they sound better than the Marshmallows, and on a par with the Soundmagic.


 

   
  Really? That's a shame because I just ordered a pair of SM E10's.  (only £20 so not too bad)
  Well I'll see when they get here I guess.
   
  I thought the SM E10's would be a good, cheap back-up pair to my main set.
   
  Hmmm


----------



## mcdougc

I am no expert but to me they both sound as good as each other.
   
  The E10 could have a better cable in my opinion (thicker or braided), but the build quality is a lot better than the Philips.
   
  The E10 are very good you won't be dissappointed, I can't justify spending more than £25 on earphones.


----------



## daveyostrow

Well those who just see the 3850 as average... would they still rate them better the other ~$10 phones like m6/m9... that would be being un-equalized. This is just to know if its worth recommending (before hearing them myself).
  Thanks


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





blupblup said:


> Yeah I'm up for some of that action.
> 
> I listened to this last night on both the FXT90 and the SHE3580 and the difference (as expected) was just incredible.... 3580 just sounded thin, small, muffled and cheap.
> 
> ...


 


  Ok, will come back to you in a few days.  I am supposed to be working these few days


----------



## blupblup

OK good sir, thanks very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll check back in a few days.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Deez, I've been looking for a closed pair of circumaurals for work. I'll be using them to listen to mostly Progressive House, Dubstep, Electro, and Trance. I'm really liking the SHE3580 sound sig when I EQ up the bass, but don't like using IEMs at work. Do you think those MP 8323 DJ cans are a decent option for those music types?


 


  Oh absolutely. For the bux these cans will absolutely surprise you. I have had my kicker HP541 cans for a very long time and they are one of the best cans for electronica. Closed, good isolation, comes with 2 changeable cords. You can't beat that price. Give that a go. I am willing to bet you they will surprise you how good they will sound for the bux paid. Perfect for your needs and they sound awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Well those who just see the 3850 as average... would they still rate them better the other ~$10 phones like m6/m9... that would be being un-equalized. This is just to know if its worth recommending (before hearing them myself).
> Thanks


 


  I like em more than my CC51s. I like these over my newly acquired XePort 3010 which is a bit too bass light for my taste. Go for it. These sound great and are cheap enough to try out.


----------



## Puuzi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I like em more than my CC51s. I like these over my newly acquired XePort 3010 which is a bit too bass light for my taste. Go for it. These sound great and are cheap enough to try out.


 

  
  +1
  I have M6 and the she3580 sounds much better. In-fact, since I bought my CK-700, I have hardly touched the M6. It's just somewhere gathering dust. The fit on the Philips is new to me. I always forget I have them on. It complements my CK-700 very well.


----------



## david8613

yup i have to agree the phillips 3580 easily sounds better than meelectronics m6p even though i like them... th phillips are so much fun to listen to, the panning and layers are amazing.... as for isurus doing a good burn softens up the sound for top to bottom, bass is nicer, still goes  deep, the highs are not harsh anymore...


----------



## orta

Quote: 





> _So the SHE3580 has gained a little reputation but I see nobody is willing to give parametric EQ even a little try... I posted a lengthy explanation in Joker‘s IEM review thread and no one gave it a second glance... I am sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  With this tier of 'phone, I think most people are just looking for something that's plug and play across a myriad of devices (phone, tablet, portable gaming, laptop, MP3, etc...) where EQ is either not possible or becomes too much of a hassle.  I'm assuming with EQ, you're attempting to tame the peaks/valleys and flatten the frequency response?  I know this is generally the goal with open air solutions, but headphones are kind of throwing me for a loop.  It seems a lot of the "well regarded" and popular units around here seem to sport pretty horrible freq response graphs, while some that are almost ruler flat straight out of the box get very little press and play.  There must be something I'm missing, because this seems akin to me going to a videophile community and expecting to hear how great this TV's over saturated, dynamic driven, Vivid mode is.


----------



## christoophat

Long time lurker, first time poster, due to this thread & me ordering a pair of both to compare to what I currently have (NuForce NE-6,SM PL30,meee M6-Ps) Looking forward to hearing them in action.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





blupblup said:


> OK good sir, thanks very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  May I ask what tips you're using with the 3580?  It seems to make a lot of difference.  For example when I switch from stock tips to complys two resonance peaks just seem to disappear.
   
  EDIT: silly me, it looks like I had two EQs on at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No wonder everything was sounding wrong.  With complys the peaks are different but not as drastically as I described above.


----------



## jerrikai

Oh. My. God.
 I bought these IEMs during Black Friday directly from thermaltake's site because they had them each for $9.99 sale going on. I hadn't listened to them until now since I had other better headphones. At first listen I thought these sounded  too good to be MSRP $40 only.
   
  I did a search and found this thread. Rebranded AT? I say this is freakin' awesome! 

 Kinda wish I bought more than 1 pair had I knew they were this good LOL


----------



## dcpoor

I tried getting a pair during the pre-black friday sale, but their webpage kept crapping out on me and I eventually gave up. :~


----------



## Huxley

Dsnuts, when you say these have an at sound signature, im assuming that it's usually light, clear and airy with good separation?
   
  Never heard at phones before, but that's what im getting off these, good phones a bit light on bass mind.
   
  And you are right about the tips, they make quite a difference, stock ones are horrible but sony hybrids are ok, the highs are still a bit sibilant mind.
   
  I wonder what shure oilives will do to the highs, i'll give them a try later on.
   
  Edit - Bass is alright, i had to fiddle with the eq a bit.


----------



## Huxley

Also left these running in my clip, and im picking up distortion?!
   
  So im assuming that it can't drive them decently, so for now they're plugged into my S9 which is doing a much better job.
   
  Left on the xbass setting to really shake em loose.


----------



## Omark12

I got mine for 15 bucks on ebay... winning..


----------



## Huxley

Well looks like i won't be wearing mine much. They insert at an angle that makes them uncomfortable.
   
  Perhaps with time i'll adjust to them?
   
  Hopefully, they sound is getting better as they burn in.
   
  Still i have my yamaha EPH100 to console myself with, now those are on another league for comfort and sound.


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> May I ask what tips you're using with the 3580?  It seems to make a lot of difference.  For example when I switch from stock tips to complys two resonance peaks just seem to disappear.


 


   
   
  Well this is my issue right now, I'm short on tips.
  I only have some stock silicones and a pair of bi-flanges (which I hate) and I'm waiting for some hybrids and a pair of complys to arrive.
  Which is why I haven't completely discounted these earphones, I'm willing to try and try again with tips.
   
  What would you recommend?


----------



## daveyostrow

I like the detail on the cc51, the fact they dont get harsh is a huge factor for me. if the phillips are comparable that would be impressive for $10. I came looking for a secondary high/mid earphone and the isurus is already on the way... phillips still tempt


----------



## david8613

dsnuts, you hit it out the park with the phillips SHE3580... i've been listening to all of my buds and they are good but have faults somewhere. it just seems the she3580 does everything right.... like i said the only fault i can find is the build quality, very cheap but the sound is not... i brought 2 more incase they faze these out or change them in some way...
  ps i would like to add, because of the cheap build quality, they are extremely light, the lightest iem i ever wore and i like that....


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





blupblup said:


> Well this is my issue right now, I'm short on tips.
> I only have some stock silicones and a pair of bi-flanges (which I hate) and I'm waiting for some hybrids and a pair of complys to arrive.
> Which is why I haven't completely discounted these earphones, I'm willing to try and try again with tips.
> 
> What would you recommend?


 

  
  You know what, if you're getting a good seal with the stock silicones that came with the SHE3580 just use those for listening to my tracks when I'm done, because that's what I profiled my EQ with.  What size are you using?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Here's Undenied EQed for the SHE3580.  I could have done more songs quickly, in fact I have many already-converted songs but uploading is slow and it's getting late.
   
  Portishead--Undenied--original mp3:http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?p2c303p6bepvn2z
   
  Processed with my custom settings--http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2f4y5r2wbuu4ong
   
  Processed with crossfeed and custom settings--http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lqk1f55do1fkk0p
   
  Bear in mind there's sound signature preference at work here as well as the suitability of my profile to different pairs of ears in question, so whether these converted files sound great could be as YMMV as whether the phones themselves sound good.
   
  If the EQ *does* work for you--what it's supposed to do is create a flat frequency response, cancelling out the V signature (YMMV on whether the signature actually is V) and the resonance peaks in the treble.  Nothing should stand out too much from the rest, which at first may sound dull, but as you get used to it you realize you're hearing *everything*, and not just whatever's being emphasized.  Dunno if you can get the hang of it in just one song though...
   
  Again, just use the stock SHE3580 silicone tips if you get a good seal.


----------



## bjaardker

I should have moved on the MP 8323s when I had the chance. They're out of stock until 2/6  Hopefully they're still built with the same components when they come back.


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You know what, if you're getting a good seal with the stock silicones that came with the SHE3580 just use those for listening to my tracks when I'm done, because that's what I profiled my EQ with.  What size are you using?


 

  
  Well I have just generic silicones AND the stock tips that came with these.
  I use a medium size, have small-ish ears but small are usually too small.


----------



## blupblup

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Here's Undenied EQed for the SHE3580.  I could have done more songs quickly, in fact I have many already-converted songs but uploading is slow and it's getting late.
> 
> Portishead--Undenied--original mp3:http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?p2c303p6bepvn2z
> 
> ...


 


   
   
   
  Well just listening now and the first one you played with (second link, custom settings) definitely sounds different, going to listen a few more times.
  It's definitely more balanced, maybe even subdued?  Vocals seem much smoother/natural... but overall, as you said, maybe (at first) a bit boring, but some of the "spikes" seem to have gone.
  Just going to listen to the last link now.
   
  I think I prefer the first link you played with (second one of the three, custom settings)... I'm no expert and I don't know all the technical terms and so on, I just like listening to music and have a pretty decent set of ears 
   
  But yes, I appreciate you doing that... perhaps EQ-ing (especially with these 'phones) is worth it, like most I generally prefer to listen with a flat EQ and no "Extra bass" settings and what have you... but I suppose if it gets the best out of these, It'll be worth it.
   
  As I said, I'm liking them more than when I first heard them anyway, they're definitely a steal for the money.
   
  I just happen to really like the FXT90's and these don't compete.
   
  BUT these are perfect for chucking in my bag/pocket and going out with.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

So. I did some serious listening with the isurus last night and I have to tell you guys..BURN them in and I am not talking about your average burn in either. I am talking 100 hours minimum and preferably 200hours. Here is the reason why.. I have more use out of my pair than any one of you guys and I have to say. My isurus sound stupendous. Just amazing.  I took home my more expensive Sony EX41b..And when I switched to the Sonys.. Wow the difference. Everything I try after the isurus now has a flaw minus my EX600. But even then I think I actually prefer the more fuller sounding mids over them..
   
  I know many of you guys were ready to give up on these but I am telling you. I have mine on permanent burn and it has close to 200 hours of burn and use on them and they sound just awesome. Smoother doesn't describe them at this point. What was once peaky highs now are controlled and give me some really top notch precision, clean highs. The bass is just perfect on them and the mids.. I like to test a variety of vocal tracks that reach lows to the highs and once I changed up to my Sonys. Lets just say I am gonna have to sell my EX41Bs. These have been a big disappointment for me. The MP8320s are better than them at 1/5th of the cost..
   
  I know many of you are thinking these wont change much but I am telling you what I hear from them are not iems that even come close to what we payed for them..I encourage everyone that just got an isurus to keep them on a burn cycle and I mean for longer than what you guys are used to. Once these drivers mature you will know what I am talking about.
   
  Look at it this way..Out of box they sound like what you payed for them.. After the big burn they don't. The longer these drivers mature they get better and better.. That is worth giving a try. Give them a good workout and you guys will benefit from a way better sounding isurus.. I had no idea how stiff these drivers were. The only other drivers that benefited this much from burn was my HTF600 and HFI-780s.. Burn away!!!
   
  Update.. Will have 3 new Philips models within a day.. I eagerly await to see how these other Philips earphones stack up to the SHE3580. Will let you guys know very soon.


----------



## orta

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Here's Undenied EQed for the SHE3580.  I could have done more songs quickly, in fact I have many already-converted songs but uploading is slow and it's getting late.
> 
> Portishead--Undenied--original mp3:http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?p2c303p6bepvn2z
> 
> ...


 



 I find both of your processed tracks to be superior to the original.  I think I prefer the "custom settings" one most of all.  The boomy-ness of the bass line in the original is very over powering in comparison to the others.  Since EQ'ing isn't a practical option for me (use on wide breadth of devices, many without EQ software available), it sounds like I'd probably be happiest with an IEM that is designed to have a very accurate freq response, perhaps like the Ety MC5 or something.


----------



## Omark12

w00t. Isurus is here. Right out of the box i put my sony hybrids (smallest ones) on the isurus and didn't notice any harshness. But I bought them New open-box. Maybe they were used with some burn in?


----------



## Omark12

IEMs are horribly uncomfortable coming from Denons. Is there any tutorial on how to correctly imsert IEMs?


----------



## Majin

fiddle a bit? or try the biflange tips might be more comfy, but then again these have an unique housing.
  
  Quote: 





omark12 said:


> IEMs are horribly uncomfortable coming from Denons. Is there any tutorial on how to correctly imsert IEMs?


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I know many of you guys were ready to give up on these but I am telling you. I have mine on permanent burn and it has close to 200 hours of burn and use on them and they sound just awesome. Smoother doesn't describe them at this point. What was once peaky highs now are controlled and give me some really top notch precision, clean highs.


 

  Ok...you've convinced me.  I had'em all boxed up and ready to ship back....but I guess I don't have anything to lose by continuing the burn for awhile longer.  I can tell that I really might enjoy them without the treble harshness.  Off to burn, burn, burn!


----------



## caracara08

It's like you're trying to will people into liking these Lol. More power to you


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





rapidpulse said:


> Ok...you've convinced me.  I had'em all boxed up and ready to ship back....but I guess I don't have anything to lose by continuing the burn for awhile longer.  I can tell that I really might enjoy them without the treble harshness.  Off to burn, burn, burn!


 

 yes, i'm at maybe 120 hours. went to the sony hybrid tips from the complys. much better now without the shrill that i had when i first opened them. they do seem to take some power to get them up to level.
  i got the XePort 5010s in the post today....what a disappointment


----------



## eke2k6

I don't think he has to will anyone to like it. i can tell they're a great value once you change the tips. They're quite competent in detail retrieval and clarity. If the nutman has the EX600 with him and he still can't find any fault with the isurus, then either the EX600 is a piece of garbage, or the isurus is pretty darn good. My ears agree with the latter


----------



## GigaFi

Guess I'll scratch the XePorts off my list!
  
  Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> yes, i'm at maybe 120 hours. went to the sony hybrid tips from the complys. much better now without the shrill that i had when i first opened them. they do seem to take some power to get them up to level.
> i got the XePort 5010s in the post today....what a disappointment


----------



## ri_toast

i have a problem with the screw ports, at an angle. who ever put the originals on buggered them. the silver cap doesn't even stay on. i sent email to the company i'll see what they say. didn't sound bad but i wonder how much of a difference the caps make, seemed slight to me.
  then again, i only had a few moments with them.
  
  Quote: 





gigafi said:


> Guess I'll scratch the XePorts off my list!


----------



## Selenium

So the caps screw in at an angle? Hmmm...that is odd. Hopefully they get that sorted for you because they're solid IEMs for bassheads on the cheap.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> i have a problem with the screw ports, at an angle. who ever put the originals on buggered them. the silver cap doesn't even stay on. i sent email to the company i'll see what they say. didn't sound bad but i wonder how much of a difference the caps make, seemed slight to me.
> then again, i only had a few moments with them.


 
  I would return those and get new ones. I would be pissed if that happened to mine.. I initially gave the thumbs up on the XePort 3010.  I am gonna have to take that recommend away. They aren't bad but they aren't anything great either. I would go for the Philips SHE3580 over those. I did some extended listening of the 3010 and while it holds some decent value at $10 or so those are very much bass light..Bassier tunes are not properly done on these. Overall sound has proper balance and good sound but ultimately end up sounding a bit thin as a result of the weaker bass response.  The 5010 is more of a guilty pleasure earphone and if you get one that can have the caps screw in correct they are indeed some fun sounding earphones and worth the money spent. Better value than the MElec Sp51s


----------



## Majin

To ppl owning the philips 3580 how do they compare to the brainwavs m1? I want a spare pair of cheap IEMs for outside use.


----------



## rammlied69

the tt isurus arrived today from amazon$28 with free shipping!!! my impression without any burn in is wow these are quite for  good the price although i notice some harshness in upper high freq.the bass and mids are quite good overall i am very impressed. thnx for the hot tip on these. my only complaint is the cord not a big fan of the shorter left side wish they came in standard y cord !!!but the comfort is good so far. i say outta the box they beat the monster turbines and dre. beats tour by a long shot!!!!amazing at this price range


----------



## Dsnuts

This is interesting. I read this review of a different Audio Technica model the much more expensive ATH-CK7 I know many of you guys have doubts about my claim that these isurus might or might not be AT rebrands.. This is what I mean by AT house sound.. Take a read about this iem from a guy that wrote it in 2008.
   
*Simply Fantastic * 1/24/2008
  "<p>I have owned the CK7 (which is made in Japan!) for about a year now and I am still blown away each time I use them. I have owned about 20-30 other canalphones and the CK7 is my absolute favorite. The highs are sparkly and beautiful, the midrange presence is fantastic, and the bass has great impact without being "boomy" or overwhelming. The attack is excellent and these are great for rock or metal since they can keep up with a double bass. I also use them to listen to Jazz and classical music. On a high quality recording you can even make out the impact of the piano keys or the fingers strumming the guitar strings. Wind instruments have a fantastic airy quality, usually only found on more expensive headphones or speakers. They do not have a warm sound but are better for it since they are precise and technical.</p> <p>The CK7 comes in a beautiful titanium housing that looks great and really protects the delicate drivers inside. I take good care of my electronics but they still tend to get tossed around since I use them almost every day. My CK7 has held up extremely well and looks as good as new.</p> <p>Also of note is that the CK7 has a "Y" shaped cord unlike the "J" cord which is popular with manufacturers these days but generally not with consumers. Included in the package are 3 sizes of tips and a thin leatherette pouch.</p> <p>All in all anyone looking for an amazing pair of earphones with fantastic sound and decent isolation should check these out. You will not be disappointed.</p> <p>Just note that directly out of the box the CK7 can sound a bit harsh or shrill. Give them some time. The drivers need to be burned in, and after a few days of use they will really come into their own. You may want to let them play overnight before using them the first time.</p>  "
   
  I know this is a completely different model but what this guy is describing in sound is indeed the AT house sound..Which also describes the sound from the isurus.


----------



## rammlied69

Ds i ordered and got mine today from amazon based on your impressions i can say not disappointed in the least these  phones rock!!!plus for under $30 these beat some earphones i have on $100+ range such as the se215,klips4, monster turbines,westone1,klips custom1phoniak, to name a few!!!i am ordering second pair asap lol


----------



## Omark12

Does anyone have all possible tips for the Isurus. There needs to be a post where someone compares the different tips sonically.


----------



## christoophat

I received both the Philips & the Isurus' today (gotta love Amazon & their affiliates) My main use for IEMs is listening to music each night in bed before I fall asleep, via my RB'd Sansas. Both sets suffer from p@ss-poor packaging of their cords, all compressed into a tight lump, held together with a twist tie. No wonder the cords are the way they are. How hard would it be to design packaging that treats them better? I mean ...really? I had the same issue with the mee M6's too, was like wrestling an octopus out of the box each time I wanted to use them.
   
  Anyways, I switched out the stock Isurus tips to the mee 6p duo flanges right off the bat. Not sure about the fit yet, but I can tell that these show much promise, except for some sibilances as noted, but other that that they sound pretty darn good even before burn in (doing that now)
  The Philips are gonna be fun, as they are easy to put in using the supplied tips & already sound great to me. Looking forward to using them this evening & beyond.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am glad you guys are all smiles about your new earphones. Lets just say I specialize in the rare unknown..I feel like a field tester sometimes but hey I do this out of my own curiosity more than anything. I have 6 earphones on order for example. I keep the best and reject the rest..
   
  For tips so far the best 4 that were mentioned are
   
  1) JVC HAFXC51 tips. Is what I am using. Beyond perfect these are exactly what the TT should have came with. These curbs them highs and nothing else is affected.
   
  2)Meelec bi flanges. Many of the guys use these and from my own experience curbs the highs and some of the bass as well
   
  3)Sony hybrids. These softens the highs the least of the 4 but does soften them and bass is big using these.
   
  4)Comply foams. These will work too as they will deaden some of the sound giving a better balance.
   
  Using one of these and a solid burn and you guys get a nice expensive sounding earphone on the cheap. The key to a better tip is smaller sound hole.
   
  @rammlied69. Wow that's some high praise. Not everyone hears these the way you and I do however.. But you can clearly tell these don't sound like cheapo $30 phones. Wait till you get some proper burn in time. These improve. Burn my friend burn.. You guys should try leaving them on a radio station fairly loud. Stick em in your drawer somewhere and leave them there for several days n nights. Speeds up the maturing process. Like fine scotch. The longer you let them be the better they get.
   
  @cristoophat.. You made a comment about how being here at headfi is taking your money on my Mp8320 thread.. Hey man not when you follow one of my threads. You realize you just got 3 of the best sounding earphones for around $50 ? Lol. In headfi terms that don't even get you a E11 portable amp . Glad to have you on board my friend burn them isurus and enjoy your new phones.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





rammlied69 said:


> the tt isurus arrived today from amazon$28 with free shipping!!! my impression without any burn in is wow these are quite for  good the price although i notice some harshness in upper high freq.the bass and mids are quite good overall i am very impressed. thnx for the hot tip on these. my only complaint is the cord not a big fan of the shorter left side wish they came in standard y cord !!!but the comfort is good so far. i say outta the box they beat the monster turbines and dre. beats tour by a long shot!!!!amazing at this price range


 


  ???!!! bettter than the turbine??? Hmm I just may have to pick these up seeing as i'm in the market for a new pair of in-ears. Do these match the bass of the turbines? Or do they just beat them in overall sound quality?


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> ???!!! bettter than the turbine??? Hmm I just may have to pick these up seeing as i'm in the market for a new pair of in-ears. Do these match the bass of the turbines? Or do they just beat them in overall sound quality?


 


  They may not quite beat them in the deep bass rumble department, but easily outperforms them in sound quality and a with a much wider sound stage.


----------



## quisxx

o ok, thanks for the clear up


----------



## Omark12

someone try these out and tell me how they are http://www.amazon.com/Pair-Mens-Size-Replacement-Information/dp/B004CN91Q0/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325831902&sr=1-7


----------



## Omark12

1st disappointment of the Tt Isurus. Mic and mic button dont work with my iPhone (FML, I was looking forward to that). Also, sounds weird out of computer without the adapter.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I have a hunch that the Comply Tx-400 will be better than any silicone tip for taming the highs on the Isurus.  It's got a fibre filter covering the whole sound hole ***.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

And here's what I hope would be a more popular album EQed for the SHE3580: Iron Maiden's Live After Death concert CD, disc 1.
   
  Original mp3s:
  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dapk1j1lszjhx2k
   
  EQed mp3s:
  http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2h9r2vpvi7y81rh
   
  The EQed version has an even smoother, well rounded texture to my ears.  If it works for you, try turning up the volume a little.  Part of the reason I like the EQ so much is that I can listen louder for longer (well not exactly LOUD; I know the dangers) without being fatigued by the treble spikes.  Although going by the impressions here many people already find these an easy listen in stock form, perhaps the EQed sound would sound muted to you.  That's why I suggest that you try turning up the volume a bit.
   
  If you like what you hear, the EQ preset can be used in Electri-Q from Foobar2000 or winamp:
  Foobar2000 http://www.foobar2000.org/download
  Electri-Q http://www.aixcoustic.com/index.php/posihfopit_edition/30/0/
  George Yohng's VST wrapper (needed to load Electri-Q properly to load EQ presets) http://www.yohng.com/software/foobarvst.html
  My EQ presets:
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> FWIW I'm uploading two versions of the Electri-Q EQ settings I'm using right now: my actual settings (with treble dips customized to my ear canal resonances) and one with the dips in the treble smoothed over (giving a general treble cut which doesn't sound as good to my ears but should work for most people)
> 
> My settings:<-click for file
> 
> ...


 

 PS. Please, the mp3s provided here are provided for evaluation purposes only.  If you haven't heard Iron Maiden before and like what you hear please purchase from official channels.


----------



## jjmai

I regret not getting the isurus when it was $10
http://slickdeals.net/f/3591504-Thermaltake-Isurus-In-Ear-Gaming-Headset-Red-White-or-Black-10-Free-Shipping


----------



## dflock

Dsnuts,
   
   
  I happen to have the ATH-CK7, as well as the Isurus. I did a quick A/B of the two and they are pretty different. CK7 has a much cleaner, maybe analytical sound. Bass is clean and goes much lower than thermaltakes (and respond to amping much more). They have similair treble.  But they def. both responded well to burn-in. As they both have sharp treble out of the box. CK7s suffer from terrible fit issues also... so lots of people call them "bright" due to a lack of a seal just like Isurus.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. I read this review of a different Audio Technica model the much more expensive ATH-CK7 I know many of you guys have doubts about my claim that these isurus might or might not be AT rebrands.. This is what I mean by AT house sound.. Take a read about this iem from a guy that wrote it in 2008.
> 
> *Simply Fantastic * 1/24/2008
> "<p>I have owned the CK7 (which is made in Japan!) for about a year now and I am still blown away each time I use them. I have owned about 20-30 other canalphones and the CK7 is my absolute favorite. The highs are sparkly and beautiful, the midrange presence is fantastic, and the bass has great impact without being "boomy" or overwhelming. The attack is excellent and these are great for rock or metal since they can keep up with a double bass. I also use them to listen to Jazz and classical music. On a high quality recording you can even make out the impact of the piano keys or the fingers strumming the guitar strings. Wind instruments have a fantastic airy quality, usually only found on more expensive headphones or speakers. They do not have a warm sound but are better for it since they are precise and technical.</p> <p>The CK7 comes in a beautiful titanium housing that looks great and really protects the delicate drivers inside. I take good care of my electronics but they still tend to get tossed around since I use them almost every day. My CK7 has held up extremely well and looks as good as new.</p> <p>Also of note is that the CK7 has a "Y" shaped cord unlike the "J" cord which is popular with manufacturers these days but generally not with consumers. Included in the package are 3 sizes of tips and a thin leatherette pouch.</p> <p>All in all anyone looking for an amazing pair of earphones with fantastic sound and decent isolation should check these out. You will not be disappointed.</p> <p>Just note that directly out of the box the CK7 can sound a bit harsh or shrill. Give them some time. The drivers need to be burned in, and after a few days of use they will really come into their own. You may want to let them play overnight before using them the first time.</p>  "
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Do you find the sound signature to be similar.  I know they are completely different earphones and I don't expect them to be the same exact sound but my theory of the AT sound signature is what is at question. It is only AT that have headphones and earphones that have enhanced highs on their headphones.  That is one of the main reasons why I am thinking these are rebrands of a AT model.  I expected the CK7 to be a more analytical as it uses titanium housing..I am thinking the drivers on the isurus being more closer to the CKM77 vs the CKM99 as the CKM77 uses aluminum housing.  Believe me I am tempted to just buy a CKM77 and try them to confirm but that is money I can put toward other things I need at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking these Jlab tips will do the same job if not better than the Meelec bi flanges.. For 2 reasons. Same design and it looks like the sound hole is a bit smaller too.. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GFD1R4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_g23_i6?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=01M14J3NNAST6GP6VVMX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## dflock

I gave the CK7 and Isurus another quick listen. I used the same tips (Sony Hybrids) on both. My basic conclusion is the CK7 has a more centralized and smaller soundstage, bit deeper bass and cleaner treble. The Isurus, does have a fuller midrange and edgier treble. If I had to place the sound signature of the isurus, it matches the ATH-ES7 that I used to own. I think that the CK7 is a different sound signature than what Audio-Technica might normally present. Its quite analytical with bass (think ety ER-6i + bass).
   
  Check this older review, that I agree with... http://iaudiophile.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7666
   
  Both good headphones.
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Do you find the sound signature to be similar.  I know they are completely different earphones and I don't expect them to be the same exact sound but my theory of the AT sound signature is what is at question. It is only AT that have headphones and earphones that have enhanced highs on their headphones.  That is one of the main reasons why I am thinking these are rebrands of a AT model.  I expected the CK7 to be a more analytical as it uses titanium housing..I am thinking the drivers on the isurus being more closer to the CKM77 vs the CKM99 as the CKM77 uses aluminum housing.  Believe me I am tempted to just buy a CKM77 and try them to confirm but that is money I can put toward other things I need at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can understand then how I would think the isurus is in line with the AT signature.. Myself owning 4 Audio Technica headphones and while every single one sounds different to one another.  I can tell an Audio Technica sound signature easily.. The M50 for example. If anyone has heard those before that is your typical AT sound signature. Same with the AD700 for open design..
   
  And this was my conclusion going into this thread. The isurus is using an AT driver. It might be the CKM77 or the CKM99.. These are the only 2 AT earphones that not only has the same housing design but also I am guessing they must sound very similar to the isurus.


----------



## david8613

i think the reason some are getting different results is :
  1) isurus needs burn in big time, for a long time, and hard stuff no weak white noise either.
  2) dont play them super loud when your doing critical listening, turn it down some. any speaker sounds awful if turned way way up same with earphones. the isurus do sound really good.
  3) make sure and get a super good seal.
  4) let your ears adjust to them, switching from one to the next right away everything sounds awful.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> i think the reason some are getting different results is :
> 1) isurus needs burn in big time, for a long time, and hard stuff no weak white noise either.
> 2) dont play them super loud when your doing critical listening, turn it down some. any speaker sounds awful if turned way way up. the isurus do sound really good.
> 3) make sure and get a super good seal.
> 4) let your ears adjust to them, switching from one to the next right away everything sounds awful.


 

 Well, I don't get a great seal and think they sound great. The tips I use for some odd reason(never had this before) seal and sound the same way whether I try to twist them, insert them deeper, whatever they don't change. Fit is kinda personal and is subjective. A super seal gives a bit too much of a bass slant and hides some treble and detail, IME.
   
  I also thought they sounded quite good out of the box though burn in has shown slow and steady improvements.
   
  Don't think they sound awful coming my Audio-technica. Maybe a bit clearer. held up right after the M2C as well. They will never step up to the level of my recabled TF10 but put up some fight. They always impressed when AB'd against other phones even if they don't win.
   
  They are as easy to drive as anything I have. I don't see how people can play them super loud when critical listening. i also turn them up that extra notch since they gain a bit of sparkle and liveliness and there detail is more apparent.
   






 Goes to show that there are so many variables that I really don't experience any of those 4 with negative results. Of course why worry about what anyone else hears? With their ears and equipment and even taste/personality you can't expect things to match up.
   
   
    On a related note, I did get my 3580 today. The Isurus is not really convenient for active pursuits since it is regular wearing style, the extra treble may not get along as well with brighter hissy AM sports radio and certain podcasts(depends on how well they are recorded), and my Degen radio has a speaker which does not turn off since the pins on the plug don't line up right(Mee adapter needed adding extra unwanted cord length). The Philips will fill that niche nicely with the small size, over ear wearing, and smooth signature. They sound quite a bit like a better sounding JVC FX67. Not as well built as the JVC but a clear step up in the sound department. I can see people gravitating to the Philips even over the Isurus. One is sharper and one is smoother. Let's see what happens with burn in. I hear the Philips opens up some. They do sound smaller than the Tt in total stage size though the 3580 is airy sounding/layered well.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> i think the reason some are getting different results is :
> 1) isurus needs burn in big time, for a long time, and hard stuff no weak white noise either.
> 2) dont play them super loud when your doing critical listening, turn it down some. any speaker sounds awful if turned way way up same with earphones. the isurus do sound really good.
> 3) make sure and get a super good seal.
> 4) let your ears adjust to them, switching from one to the next right away everything sounds awful.


 

  
   
   

*Missing the most important thing......The source player!!*
   
   
  I have a Sansa rockboxed......today i buy a Ipod Classic 7Gen.....and my Radiopaq JAZZ grew up to twice, three, ten twices the SQ, I do not know.

 Not need to tamper with the EQ to get a fantastic sound, which have not with the Sansa.
   
   
   
*So, please, who are not liking the TT,  tell us which source are using.*
   
   
   

 btw, my TT has not arrived yet.: (


----------



## orta

Quote: 





pack21 said:


> *Missing the most important thing......The source player!!*
> 
> I have a Sansa rockboxed......today i buy a Ipod Classic 7Gen.....and my Radiopaq JAZZ grew up to twice, three, ten twices the SQ, I do not know.
> 
> ...


 

 I've been testing mine through a Pioneer 1020 AVR as well as my Desktop's mobo headphone jack--mostly CD's and 256-328kbs MP3's through WMP or a PS3.  I personally don't care for them because of the sibilance and only the sibilance.  On the rare track or material where it doesn't stand out, I think they sound great, but in general it's very obvious and not only nullifies any advantages they may have over the SHE3580 or MP8320--it actually winds up putting them at a considerable disadvantage to my ears.


----------



## kalbee

Curses, Dsnuts!
  The stuff you find are never available here... if they can be obtained, its at least double the price! lol
  Ahh Quebec why must you have such expensive price tags and bad selection (and such high taxes and the list goes on)...
   
  Oh well, I will think about it; I'm sure its worth the investment although I'm just finding myself a little swamped with gears.
   
  **EDIT**
  Forgot to ask: does the Isurus work well with an iphone (not that I have one but my brother might be interested)?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry man. Can't say. It works great with my LG Optimus..I have no idea if it works with Iphone.. I bet you might be able to find the Philips SHE3580 there. These are worth tracking down at your local electronics store. They should be cheap too.  1 outta 2 aint bad.


----------



## nipit

Why shouldn't they work with an iPhone? If iPhone's 3,5mm jack is working fine so will earphones.
  If you are worried about microphone you should read posts, as I remember there were some telling if it works.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote:


ri_toast said:


> yes, i'm at maybe 120 hours. went to the sony hybrid tips from the complys. much better now without the shrill that i had when i first opened them. they do seem to take some power to get them up to level.
> i got the XePort 5010s in the post today....what a disappointment


 

 wow, XePort just sent me new ones, i don't even have to do the return song and dance!


----------



## kalbee

@Dsnuts: Actually the isurus is arguably easier to find; just not locally. The only Philips left around are the O'Neil ones (which I believe you've tried), though not looking into that much bass 
   
  @nipit: Right, it was about the mic buttons working or not. Went back for the search and found it... and stupidly enough I've already read it! Well that was stupid of me xD
   
  Thanks guys


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it seems their QC is not all that great. I have a hard time putting in my black plates. The other plates seem fine but the black ones I have to be careful with. Kinda sucks..So it turns out that all the plates are the same with only the filter being different. You try that with no plate? lol! It is all bass all the time.


----------



## david8613

the source I'm using is an iPhone 4g, I use pandora, the iPod, mix.dj app, house radio app, I love house music app. in the beginning the isurus were not my favorite but I have to admit as I'm burning them very intensely, just about beating them, she likes it!LOL! I'm liking them more than ever, silibince thing has toned down alot, Istill like my Phillips but they are just more fun to listen to, with that exaggerated panning. the isurus is morerealistic I guess. any good iPhone music apps to do more critical listening? I listen to all kinds of music so itdoesn't matter what kind it is.... oh yeah my little control button thingy doesn't work at all, dont really care though, they are sounding great now, I don't wanna go through burning another set, takes way too long!


----------



## staxxx

Got my pair, but I didn't get a chance to critically listen to them. They have a fairly even sound signature and it just a tad bit analytical. Sounds like $80 to me. I'm glad I got it, I'll write a review later.


----------



## Omark12

Crazy thing just happened. I went to the mall to meet someone to buy a Galaxy S phone to use as a PMP (has an amazing built-in dac). Then I came across the bose store and went in to A/B my Isurus with the bose in-ears they had, and the bose sounded like total crap in comparison. The Isurus is just so detailed. I walk out very satisfied with my $20 IEMs. Then I got to Marshalls, where my mom asked me to meet her after I was done. Then I found this on the racks next to registers. I promptly threw them in the cart (only 8 bucks over there). Right out of the box I noticed these have crazy bass, but is not as detailed as the Isurus. Still a really good IEM for 8 bucks imo. gonna burn in over night and then see. The best part is that the mic and remote work on this with my iPhone unlike the Isurus' ****ty mic.
   
  .


----------



## Dsnuts

$6.95 with free shipping.. I am gonna give these a go. Will report back with how it sounds on the isurus. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GFD28M/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_g23_i7?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0G43FDK7PV18X4BXJ80A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846 I like this blue color. Ooo edgy!
   
  Was listening to some Pantera and Metalica this morning. My eardrums got a workout. Double drums are knocking the extra wax off my ear drums.!


----------



## david8613

hey I have a whole bunch of small and medium tips, anyone wanna trade I need large ones?


----------



## Huxley

Burned these in for a bit, i don't know what it is but im rather enjoying them.
   
  Must be the sound signature.


----------



## Majin

which do you prefer more?
  
  Quote: 





huxley said:


> Burned these in for a bit, i don't know what it is but im rather enjoying them.
> 
> Must be the sound signature.


----------



## eke2k6

The mic on the Isurus works just fine for me. In fact, I just finished FaceTiming someone using the Isurus' mic on my iP4. And yesterday I used both skype and rosetta stone on my laptop, and everything was good.


----------



## weeble22

Would there be any way to recable the Isurus, the fact that the left cable is much shorter is quite annoying.


----------



## Huxley

I would say the isurus, the phillips are nice but to me these sound more open, i can pick out details better epecially when the volume is low.
   
  Only been burned in for 30 hours so far, but i like what im hearing.
  Quote: 





majin said:


> which do you prefer more?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lookie what I just got. More research!


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





weeble22 said:


> Would there be any way to recable the Isurus, the fact that the left cable is much shorter is quite annoying.


 

 how about this; use the clip put the long cord behind you head. assuming you haven't tried this already. now the recabling; proper way is to open the shells. i have not opened mine.


----------



## Dsnuts

$25 Amazon.  OH Damn!! These are kick ass!!. WOW!!. SHE9700.. Talk about impressive. These have a very similar sound to the SHE3580 but with bigger bass. Bassy done proper with overall smooth clean balance to boot. Call me impressed!.. OMG. Wow! I am so impressed with these.!! Sounds just too good to believe.Only issue. These have that J cord  and short 2ft with an extension. Thumbs up huge on these guys. You want a bassier She3580 done right these are it. The SHE9551 I had before has nothing on these. Forget those oneil ones these are what are proper..The sub bass on these are so clean and big it just brings a huge smile. Also the highs and mids are properly proportioned and smooth sounding much like the SHE3580... Keepers!.  Feq 6hz-23.5khz  103db sensitivity  16ohm  3 sized tips and come with case and extension.  WORTHY!  Next up the SHE9500


----------



## christoophat

After about 24 hours of burn in, I sat w/ the Isurus last night for several hours, playing mostly instrumental musics thru them, with occasional voice tracks, using the mee 6P dual flange tips.
  I can still hear a bit of etch on cymbals, and sibilance in voices, though not as much as before. But for instrumental stuff, these really sound rather good. I do a lot of recordings with my friend in his music studio, and I have our sessions dumped on my Sansa Fuze. I  really can hear "the room" wearing these, the sense of space is very good. I don't think I get a super tight seals with those tips , but even so there is good solid bass coming thru. I'm really happy with these overall, & stuck them back in for more burn time. I need to get back to the SHE3580's some more, & put some burn in time on them also
  so far, so fun!


----------



## Dsnuts

$14  The Philips SHE9501 WOw these suck ass. So here is the issue. I just opened a brand new box and I get full volume on the right side but about 1/2 the volume on the left side. Fantastic!. Nothing says hi fi like one sided gimpy sound. Gonna have to bitch to Amazon on this one. Otherwise the one side sounds good. I will have to return these and get another pair. Much like the previous SHE9700 also J cord with extension. This time a case for the tips and cloth bag for the one sided sounding earphones. Lame! Thumbs down from me so far but they have promise. Will have to contact Amazon and return these for another pair.. The specs are exactly the same on these as the SHE9700. But will have to hold off on impressions until I get a pair that is even on both sides. Truly lame! Ya so I wonder why the left side sound is lower than the right. Oh yea and then there is these sound holes.  I took a sharp pair of tweezers to try n poke a bigger hole on the left and guess what. The white cone shape plastic piece just pops out. There is no adhesive or anything on these..These are rejects. Stay away guys. These earphones just suck,. The build is the poorest I have ever seen on any earphone. I will return these for a refund. Forget about these and it seems in line with what others are saying on the review on Amazon as well. Good sound. similar to the SHE3580 sound signature but truly shoddy build.


----------



## navii

lot of pages to read, so has anyone that owns both actually compared the isurus to the CKM99s yet?


----------



## afhstingray

Quote: 





navii said:


> lot of pages to read, so has anyone that owns both actually compared the isurus to the CKM99s yet?


 


   
  Nope, only people who used to own the ckm99. Still waiting for mine to post my experience on them


----------



## donedj

The Isurus are still showing some chunk of sibilance and I have been burning them for about 30 hours or so already. When does it go away or subside


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





donedj said:


> The Isurus are still showing some chunk of sibilance and I have been burning them for about 30 hours or so already. When does it go away or subside


 


  It never really does. Your best bet is tips. WAIT, I just thought of something. I'll update if I'm right


----------



## eke2k6

Aw...I'm a bit disappointed. I was talking about the Jays silicon tips that cured the slight sibilance I was encountering on the GR07. No such luck here.


----------



## Dsnuts

SHE 9750 $26..  OK so just when I thought it wasn't possible to get any bassier than the SHE9700. These are Bassier but at a cost of bass bleed. The bassiest Philips earphones I have ever heard. These give any other bassy earphones a run for warm blown out bass.The comfort level and sound isolation on these are tops and they use a silicone coating over the driver for true comfort in ear but also gathers a lot of ear material and dust because the housing is rubbery.  These are some of the bassiest earphones I have heard and will compete with The JVC HAFX1X and the XePort 5010..
   
  These win over the other philips in build and solid construction with a Y cord that is rubberized so microphonics are at a minimum. The overly big bass causes these to have a warmer sound than I prefer and the highs need more presence to be more balanced..Am I impressed.? Well these are good but I wasn't wowed with these as I was with the SHE9700..A bit too warm sounding and almost too bass heavy. While the SHE9700 is also a bass heavy phone the sound is of a higher quality vs these other 2.  While the build is the best on these out of the 3.. The SHE9700 is a clear winner here.
   
  So it goes like this
   
  SHE9700. Guys that like the SHE3570.. Try these. I would easily put these with the SHE3580 in sound. Even more bigger bass version with just a clean and layered sound.. These are indeed an upgrade to the SHE3580 sounds.
   
  SHE9501..Crappy as they come. If you had hearing loss in one ear these will be proper for you as they come out of the box with one side at 1/2 the sound. If that is not a warning to stay away these are the worst build quality of any earphone I have ever purchased. I had pieces of it pop out almost on open box. Forget about it!
   
  SHE9750..If you want the bassiest earphones Philips makes and don't care too much about mids and highs. These are for you..Because of the solid build quality these would make perfect Gym/ work out buds. Good but not great..
   
  The WINNER!!!!SHE9700...Thumbs up on these!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wait. .What are these??
 These are what are coming to me next week. Will give yet another full report.


----------



## Majin

is it worth spending $10 more for the SHE9700 and are they as comfy as the 3580? since the 9700 seems to have an unique housing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Both of them are about equal in comfort. The SHE9700 is a smaller earphone as well. I am surprised at how controlled the bass is on these for being a big bass earphone while maintaining clean integrity on the entire sound spectrum. These are impressing me more and more just listening to them. I wouldn't say these are a clear upgrade to the SHE3580 as they both have a very similar sound but where the SHE9700 stand out is the BASS. It is a high end bass sound. Big clean controlled and goes deeeeeep. Very smooth sounding much like the SHE3580 but with bigger bass. The tonality of the sub bass has no equal. These are awesome!!


----------



## Jupiterknight

What particular strikes me are that I believe the SHE9700 actually have been around for quite a few years now.
   
  I remember someone telling me a couple years ago that he could easily use the SHE9700 to substitute his Senns IE8 when doing garden work, of course I didn't believe this person back then, but with the deep bass you describe, it somehow makes sense now. 
   
  Just to make myself clear.  I haven't heard the SHE9700 and I'm not saying that they sound like the IE8.  I'm just sharing a memory that popped up when I read Dsnuts post about the SHE9700.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hmm... from this measurement at goldenears even the SHE3580 has more (sub-)bass than the IE8 at full blast:



  (red and blue: SHE3580 right and left channels; black and grey: IE8 at minimum and maximum bass)
   
  (I overlaid the two graphs and centred them at 1kHz.  Because one has y-axis scale markers of 6dB and another of 5dB I also stretched one of the graphs to give the same scale.)
   
  If the 9700 actually has more bass than the 3580, sounds like they will be a guilty pleasure


----------



## Dsnuts

I will do more A/B testing tomorrow on these 2 but for now. I am very impressed with the SHE9700. The clarity and detail is striking. So far everything I have heard on them just sound immaculate. I think even you will be impressed with these Joe..I was hoping one out of the 3 would stand out. These more than stand out. These are amazing.


----------



## Jupiterknight

@JoeBloggs That was indeed very quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had a pair of IE8 a long time ago for a short time, so I can't say much about the differences in sub bass, but what I do clearly remember is the upper bass hump around 200Hz that the IE8 has and that the 3580 doesn't.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

BTW forget what I said about the SHE9620 some pages back, I found that I did a dud profile on them because I was double-equalizing with both the sound card equalizer and Electri-Q turned on lol.  For a few days there everything sounded wrong and I wondered if I was going crazy or deaf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I get around to re-profiling them I will report again here


----------



## quisxx

Dude, you are convincing a lot of people to get the isurus'. A once unknown headphone is now in the best selling headset newsletter from newegg!! call thermaltake and tell them to give you your cut!!!!! lol


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh wait. .What are these??
> These are what are coming to me next week. Will give yet another full report.


 
  Sound-squared Star, PRO.2 E132, and the Panny HJE350? The Stars actually sound decent for 10 bones; really, really bassy, but decent, and if the HJE300 is any indication the HJE350 will sound pretty good too. Looking forward to your thoughts on them, especially the E132 as it looks a lot like the Meelec CX21


----------



## GigaFi

Newegg does not have these in stock...do they?
  
  Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Dude, you are convincing a lot of people to get the isurus'. A once unknown headphone is now in the best selling headset newsletter from newegg!! call thermaltake and tell them to give you your cut!!!!! lol


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> Newegg does not have these in stock...do they?


 


   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826254007
  Umm.. I'd say so. lol


----------



## Selenium

Maybe they were a top seller before this thread?
   
  Does no one here have both the CKM99/77s and these? There's an ebay listing that has them(the 99s) for $110. Yes, I've looked...
   
  Of course, if they have the same driver that doesn't seem like such a great value.


----------



## Omark12

Used the SHE 3575 more today. Wow these things have BASS, pretty good for dubstep. But compared the the Isurus the treble and mids are veiled. I like the spicy treble of Isurus. And these things (3575) are hella comfortable. Has anyone noticed discomfort wearing the Isurus? I'm using the sony hybrid tips. I feel like they're not supposed to fit. Also I get this sting in my ears when using the Isurus, and not when using the SHE 3575. Is that called sibilance?


----------



## quisxx

Hey ds (or anyone else), do you know how the SHE9700 stacks up to the klipsch S4, Turbine, or Hippo VB in terms of bass? Need a bass pair and considering those (mainly the hippo)


----------



## james444

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> $25 Amazon.  OH Damn!! These are kick ass!!. WOW!!. SHE9700.. Talk about impressive. These have a very similar sound to the SHE3580 but with bigger bass. Bassy done proper with overall smooth clean balance to boot. Call me impressed!.. OMG. Wow! I am so impressed with these.!! Sounds just too good to believe.Only issue. These have that J cord  and short 2ft with an extension. Thumbs up huge on these guys. You want a bassier She3580 done right these are it. The SHE9551 I had before has nothing on these. Forget those oneil ones these are what are proper..The sub bass on these are so clean and big it just brings a huge smile. Also the highs and mids are properly proportioned and smooth sounding much like the SHE3580... Keepers!.  Feq 6hz-23.5khz  103db sensitivity  16ohm  3 sized tips and come with case and extension.  WORTHY!  Next up the SHE9500


 

 Haha, I've had the SHE9700 for years and they are nice phones. These have been the standard IEMs that came with Philips DAPs a few years ago. That said, I don't think anyone should need more bass than the SHE3580's.


----------



## Dsnuts

You should have suggested these to us new Philips fans James. I have been listening to the SHE9700. .Astounding. These are unreal great sounding. I can't find anything that is off on these at all in fact on careful listening of the 2 detail on the SHE9700 wins. That being said the detail on the SHE3570 is very satisfactory as well.  Looking at the 2 earphones the SHE3580 and the SHE9700.
   
  It wouldn't surprise me if both of these are using the same drivers. The housing diameter is exactly the same with almost the same sound.  I think the SHE9700 has a better housing design for acoustics. The overall sound on the SHE9700 is a bit cleaner sounding. The housing has double the room of the SHe3580 the SHE9700 has more detail and a bit more defined on both ends. Otherwise the sound is almost exactly the same.
   
  Think of the SHE9700 as the SHE3580 plus.  Both are great sounding earphones and I would consider the SHE9700 a bit more refined sounding SHE3580.. If you guys just want one for casual listening save the money and just get a SHE3580 and save yourself $15. But if you already have a SHE3580 and want a bit more refined version. That would be the SHE9700.


----------



## christoophat

Another day of burn in for the Isurus, and another night of listening. Sibilance is nearly gone now. Switched out the duo flange from some larger diameter gray singles (source unknown) and they seal nice w/o compression effect. I'm finding it harder to fall asleep now, as I want to just keep listening! Currently burning in the Philips for the day to give them some time to settle in. Both of these are killer deals..or is that "steals"?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Hey ds (or anyone else), do you know how the SHE9700 stacks up to the klipsch S4, Turbine, or Hippo VB in terms of bass? Need a bass pair and considering those (mainly the hippo)


 


 I am a bass head myself but I have to admit I appreciate bass done right with nothing else being sacrificed more so than just having big bass to have big bass. If the Hippo is similar to the Xeport 5010 as they share the same housing with back plates and such. Save yourself the money and get yourself the XePort 5010. Will save you much cash and get you probably the same sound. The Xeport 5010 will set you back around $20 ordered through their web site and has some of the biggest bass I have ever heard in an earphone but has an overall good solid sound for a bassy phone. With money saved throw in another $10 and get yourself the Philips SHE3580.. You might actually end up liking the bassy sounds of the SHE3580 more so.
  
  Quote: 





christoophat said:


> Another day of burn in for the Isurus, and another night of listening. Sibilance is nearly gone now. Switched out the duo flange from some larger diameter gray singles (source unknown) and they seal nice w/o compression effect. I'm finding it harder to fall asleep now, as I want to just keep listening! Currently burning in the Philips for the day to give them some time to settle in. Both of these are killer deals..or is that "steals"?


 

 Nice. It does me good to hear you guys enjoying one of my suggestions..


----------



## jant71

Burning my Philips in but yet to listen to it today after. I did have treble harshness issues with the 3580 early on. Isurus at times did have sibilance but the Philips was pretty strident and fatiguing for me even though no real sibilance. Quite bright and harsh unless listening at low volumes. Should be settling down though. Didn't investigate exactly why since it would probably go away. Odd though; silver cabled TF10, EX600 foam out of the nozzle, Carvin EM902(even more treble than foam-less EX600), Isurus yet the 3580 treble bothered me after 5 minutes or so.
   
  Anyone want to try these...
  http://www.macmall.com/p/Philips-Head-Phones/product~dpno~8919490~pdp.gjegagh
  They seem to be new to the US at least and not in stock yet(that I saw anyway). I like that they have a cord slider and the cord snaps together to avoid tangling. Look like they may be worth a try.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am a bass head myself but I have to admit I appreciate bass done right with nothing else being sacrificed more so than just having big bass to have big bass. If the Hippo is similar to the Xeport 5010 as they share the same housing with back plates and such. Save yourself the money and get yourself the XePort 5010. Will save you much cash and get you probably the same sound. The Xeport 5010 will set you back around $20 ordered through their web site and has some of the biggest bass I have ever heard in an earphone but has an overall good solid sound for a bassy phone. With money saved throw in another $10 and get yourself the Philips SHE3580.. You might actually end up liking the bassy sounds of the SHE3580 more so.
> 
> 
> Nice. It does me good to hear you guys enjoying one of my suggestions..


 


  I'm a bit confused now. You're reccomending the 3580 over the 9700 for bass?


----------



## quisxx

Just saw mention of the Themals over at anythingbutipod It's a "Movement" lol


----------



## Dsnuts

They have almost the same amount of bass and almost the exact same sound signature. For bassy tunes the difference in sounds on either the SHE3580 or the SHE9700 is marginal at best. The She9700 does have a bit more mid bass punch and is more defined in the sub bass but we are talking marginal difference.  So you might as well save the money and get a SHE3580 is what I was thinking. But if you don't mind spending to get a bit more refined version then go for the SHE9700 the bass is very satisfactory and sub bass tonality that is unheard of at this price range..Choices choices.


----------



## quisxx

Dude, I gotta stop reading threads that you start. Every time I go into one there is a new IEM I want to check out lol. Now it's between the
SHE9700
XePort 5010
Monoprice 8320 (Yes I happen to stumble upon a thread where you mentioned these also lol)
And lastly the Hippo VB
Wish I didn't spend soo much on clothes and shoes recently. Then I could just get them all and see which has the BASS I'm looking for lol


----------



## pack21

Removing the wire mesh of nose,  can reduce the simbilance in Isurus?


----------



## Selenium

wut


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Dude, I gotta stop reading threads that you start. Every time I go into one there is a new IEM I want to check out lol. Now it's between the
> SHE9700
> XePort 5010
> Monoprice 8320 (Yes I happen to stumble upon a thread where you mentioned these also lol)
> ...


 


  I think you will be happy with the SHE9700. Overall it has a real great high quality bassy presentation and it don't cost much. Hip hop and EDM never sounded better.


----------



## quisxx

Guess i'll try these fisrt then, and purchase the others as the money becomes available. Worst case scenarion, I don't like them and I'll always have a spare when the others break =).  Also I could lend them out since people always come to me for headphones (I swear I single-handedly drive up v-moda stock) lol.


----------



## quisxx

YAY ME!! got a pair of the 9700's for ~$10 shipped


----------



## quisxx

Gotta say thanks for all the advice. All the phones you recommend seem to top the klipsch s4 if I search and get lucky enough to find people that have had both. Thanks for saving me 80 on a sound I could get for 1/4 the price


----------



## quisxx

One more way to tell your advice is making an impact, on Amazon when you purchase an item, it normally has the "frequently purchased together" bracket.  The isurus and the she3580 are now paired.


----------



## Dsnuts

$10 bucks is a great deal on your SHE9700. Let us know how you like them once you get them.


----------



## Majin

where did you buy them?
  
  Quote: 





quisxx said:


> YAY ME!! got a pair of the 9700's for ~$10 shipped


----------



## david8613

where did you get the 9700 for 10.00?


----------



## dflock

david8613 said:


> where did you get the 9700 for 10.00?




amazon.com, has a seller that is selling "new" with out retail packaging for $10.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





dflock said:


> amazon.com, has a seller that is selling "new" with out retail packaging for $10.


 


  This. Probably returns or something


----------



## quisxx

I'll let you know the condition when I get them


----------



## quisxx

says they're 14 in stock if anyone wants to jump on them.


----------



## dflock

quisxx said:


> says they're 14 in stock if anyone wants to jump on them.




yeah, i grabbed a pair earlier today. for 9.49, its worth the risk. I will post an opinion when they come in.


----------



## david8613

pick up a set too! sounds like the 3580 but with more bass! gotta have it! quick question dsnuts, how is the build on them? can you post pics of the cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not just more bass but better detail overall in sound with the same sound signature. The sound staging is a bit improved on them also. Like I mentioned before I think they are using the same driver but with a better housing design on the SHE9700. They have almost the same identical sound but ever so slightly improved in every aspect of the sound from the SHE3580.. Build wise. They look solid enough.It is built a bit better in this department as well. They have rubberized cord and microphonics are at a minimum which is good news.. These do have the J cord don't know if you guys are a fan of this design and then it ends with a very shirt 2 ft cord with an added 1 ft extension. .Head scratcher there. 
   
  The only bad news is. These have some serious wire memory. They are all crumpled up even now from the original packaging..Gotta get going for now will post pics on cord tomorrow.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You should have suggested these to us new Philips fans James. I have been listening to the SHE9700. .Astounding. These are unreal great sounding. I can't find anything that is off on these at all in fact on careful listening of the 2 detail on the SHE9700 wins. That being said the detail on the SHE3570 is very satisfactory as well.  Looking at the 2 earphones the SHE3580 and the SHE9700.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if both of these are using the same drivers. The housing diameter is exactly the same with almost the same sound.  I think the SHE9700 has a better housing design for acoustics. The overall sound on the SHE9700 is a bit cleaner sounding. The housing has double the room of the SHe3580 the SHE9700 has more detail and a bit more defined on both ends. Otherwise the sound is almost exactly the same.


 

 Let' not forget the SHE9700 are open back, which makes a big difference in sound. I actually was a big fan of the grand sounding SHE9800 back then and a bit of a basshead. Don't know if these are still available though.
  
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Burning my Philips in but yet to listen to it today after. I did have treble harshness issues with the 3580 early on. Isurus at times did have sibilance but the Philips was pretty strident and fatiguing for me even though no real sibilance. Quite bright and harsh unless listening at low volumes. Should be settling down though. Didn't investigate exactly why since it would probably go away. Odd though; silver cabled TF10, EX600 foam out of the nozzle, Carvin EM902(even more treble than foam-less EX600), Isurus yet the 3580 treble bothered me after 5 minutes or so.


 

 Try third party tips, the 3580 stock tips lack quality and are prone to sibilance.


----------



## D7H7N

I also ordered a pair of the SHE9700 from that Amazon seller, I paid like an extra $2 shipping to make it $13ish so I could get it earlier.  I ordered it like around midnight and it already shipped.  Hope these aren't like fakes or anything >_>


----------



## christoophat

boy...this is one thread drifty thread. Pretty soon , we 'll have every iem under the sun mentioned


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





christoophat said:


> boy...this is one thread drifty thread. Pretty soon , we 'll have every iem under the sun mentioned


 

 No, just need to be split into an Isurus thread and a Philips Multi-IEM review thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   


  Quote: 





james444 said:


> Try third party tips, the 3580 stock tips lack quality and are prone to sibilance.


 

 Actually the problem was stridency and not sibilance in the strict definitions of them and the stock tips were actually fine. It was other tips even bassier/warmer tips that were bad more so than the stock tips. Though, as expected the issue is abating with burn-in.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





d7h7n said:


> I also ordered a pair of the SHE9700 from that Amazon seller, I paid like an extra $2 shipping to make it $13ish so I could get it earlier.  I ordered it like around midnight and it already shipped.  Hope these aren't like fakes or anything >_>


 


  I was going to do that but it said seller is in NY, I only live across the river =)


----------



## Dsnuts

$10 Silver Sound2  Star model. These sound pretty good but one issue. The Right side has NO bass. Fun. So I get to reject this one right back to Amazon. The Left side has plenty of bass and sound is fairly clear for a cheapo but much like the Philips SHE9501 that I just sent back because of 1/2 sound on the Left side.. This one has issues with the Right side. Nice. Love the non QC they have for these.  Yes guys that is 2 out of 6 earphones that got the boot because of no QC. It goes to show you though that it isn't just these no name brands but Philips SHE9501 was worse than this one. At least with this one if you didn't know anything about sound one would have thought. WOW these are kinda bassy on one side but hey bassy non the less.
   
  The Philips SHE9501. It was half sound on one ear.  I just love being the QC testers for these guys. I suppose this is what you get for trying to find good cheapo stuff. Lol! More on the others later..


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry guys for throwing out so many iems. Might be confusing to some. But be clear. There is a reason why the thread title is the TT isurus and Philips 3580.. Even though the recent discovery of the SHE9700 is a good one the Philips 3580 is an outstanding value and sound for the cash..Ultimately if you guys find what I write about an iem on this thread as being interesting feel free to ask me any questions regarding any of these that I might have shown on this thread but truly the only ones mentioning here is the 2 iems and maybe the SHE9700 for those that want a minor upgrade to the SHE3580 sounds.


----------



## Majin

you should add those mini reviews to your first post, might be better for the overview
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry guys for throwing out so many iems. Might be confusing to some. But be clear. There is a reason why the thread title is the TT isurus and Philips 3580.. Even though the recent discovery of the SHE9700 is a good one the Philips 3580 is an outstanding value and sound for the cash..Ultimately if you guys find what I write about an iem on this thread as being interesting feel free to ask me any questions regarding any of these that I might have shown on this thread but truly the only ones mentioning here is the 2 iems and maybe the SHE9700 for those that want a minor upgrade to the SHE3580 sounds.


----------



## Insidious Meme

For the hell of it, I switched ears with the TT Isurus and they turned into bass machines. Loss of some sound stage coupled with a more intimate sound. I think I like this signature better.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> For the hell of it, I switched ears with the TT Isurus and they turned into bass machines. Loss of some sound stage coupled with a more a more intimate sound. I think I like this signature better.


 


  What do you mean you switched ears?


----------



## Insidious Meme

eke2k6 said:


> What do you mean you switched ears? :confused_face(1):




Oh, put the left earphone in the right ear and the right one in the left ear. May not work for some people.


----------



## AxelCloris

For the hell of it I just gave that a go. Not comfortable in the least for me, but I'm glad it made them sound better for you!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> Oh, put the left earphone in the right ear and the right one in the left ear. May not work for some people.


 


  Ah, I see. You're probably experiencing a larger soundstage due to the shallower fit. At least that's how it works for me. Tweaking stuff to make it sound best for you...that's the head-fi way


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Updated sound signature characterization of the SHE9620 (fixed flawed characterization due to double-EQing both with system EQ and Electri-Q)

   
  SHE3580 by-ear frequency response



   
  SHE9620 by-ear frequency response



   
  These have a smoother treble with less treble energy overall but more in the high treble.  Basswise these are more mid-bassy than the SHE3580 with less of that impressive subbass.  But these are not broken in, we'll see what that does to the bass I guess (in the case of the SHE3580, nothing whatsoever; a new pair and my old pair played a 30Hz tone just as loud).  I can see someone getting better sound out of the SHE9620 than the 3580 with a simple 10-band EQ found on most DAPs, thanks to the smoother treble response.  With no modifications I prefer the SHE3580 however, the SHE9620 is coloured by midbass while the SHE3580 sounds "clearer" thanks to the low treble emphasis.  However I suspect it is the source of the "strident" sound jant71 is complaining about.
   
  As usual both phones take a giant leap in sound quality when I apply my custom EQs (ie the inverse of the by-ear frequency response graphs shown).  Not only is the sound balanced out but soundstaging becomes much more expansive and realistic as well.
   
  As mentioned the build quality of the SHE9620 is very nice, with tangle-free thicker cords, chin slider, longer strain reliefs and a padded carrying pouch included.
   
  BTW did anyone listen to the Live After Death album with and without processing?
Original and processed album for the SHE3580
   
  Any impressions anybody?


----------



## pack21

Finally receive my TT.

Sound seems promisure, but first all, i must solve the tips Issue......indeed the majour Issue, to SQ perfomance.

triple flange may solve, but i havent any.

One hour, after receive TT, i was able to Improvement SQ, how? 

I remove the metal mesh from the nose.

And put a tips like Sony hibryd , but one measure up....if you use normally a S put a M, if a M put a L.

less simbilance and better noise isolation.


Now its time to make a Hard punishment burn-in.

 Thx dsnuts.


----------



## Huxley

I might have to do that, im finding the detail holding back now i've burned them in a good 100 hours.
   
  Dsnuts when you mention the isurus have an at sound sig, is it meant to sound wide open almost hollowed out?
   
  Also is anyone finding them very harsh on source material, anything else i have is fine, but with the isurus it has to be a real quality rip or it sounds horrible?


----------



## Dsnuts

So let me tell you guys the reasoning for my madness in why i am trying out all sorts of earphones at similar price points. All the Philips phones for one.  Minus one SHE9700. All 3 of them,SHE9550,SHE9750,SHE9501 were lesser earphones to the SHE3580..It goes to show you how awesome the SHE3580 turned out to be..It does all sorts of right and even much more expensive Philips phones aren't better.  Now I recently got these 3. Sound 2 star. $10. These sound good but only in one ear.. Getting the return today I can tell these are bassy earphones which is ok but how about the rest of the sound. I have no idea cus the Right side was defective.
Pro2 E132.$23 Good earphones. Solid sound and nice clarity and balanced. This one was the best out of the 3 on this batch and
Panasonic HJE350..$19  looks like a similar housing design to the Isurus. Nope. These are small. A bit warmer sounding earphones. These have bigger bass as well but the highs and the mids take a back seat to the bass so these are similar to the sound of the SHE9750..I was curious to see why these are one of the most reviewed earphones on Amazon and many swear by them and I can understand why these are popular for Panasonic. It is also kinda ironic that the Philips equivalent the very bassy  SHE9750 also happens to be their most popular earphone being sold on Amazon. Cus we all know more bass means more quality! right?
   
  The isurus and She 3580 wins over all of these. Better detail and imaging on the isurus can't be touched by any of them. The smoothness in sound of the SHE3580 can't be touched by all of these either. The pro2 E132 is a solid sounding earphone but to me when I changed up to the isurus I was missing the little nuances and detail of some of the more intricate tunes. Some of these come close and one in particular need its own thread. The SHE 9700, and all of these were purchased to see how these 2 earphones on this thread match up against their peers in the price range..
   
  You guys are getting some fantastic sounding stuff and that is the bottom line.!


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So let me tell you guys the reasoning for my madness in why i am trying out all sorts of earphones at similar price points. All the Philips phones for one.  Minus one SHE9700. All 3 of them,SHE9550,SHE9750,SHE9501 were lesser earphones to the SHE3580..It goes to show you how awesome the SHE3580 turned out to be..It does all sorts of right and even much more expensive Philips phones aren't better.  Now I recently got these 3. Sound 2 star. $10. These sound good but only in one ear.. Getting the return today I can tell these are bassy earphones which is ok but how about the rest of the sound. I have no idea cus the Right side was defective.
> Pro2 E132.$23 Good earphones. Solid sound and nice clarity and balanced. This one was the best out of the 3 on this batch and
> Panasonic HJE350..$19  looks like a similar housing design to the Isurus. Nope. These are small. A bit warmer sounding earphones. These have bigger bass as well but the highs and the mids take a back seat to the bass so these are similar to the sound of the SHE9750..I was curious to see why these are one of the most reviewed earphones on Amazon and many swear by them and I can understand why these are popular for Panasonic. It is also kinda ironic that the Philips equivalent the very bassy  SHE9750 also happens to be their most popular earphone being sold on Amazon. Cus we all know more bass means more quality! right?
> 
> ...


 

 And we are greatful for you being the Field Tester  =)


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I enjoy trying out new ones and that is how I find out about 99% of stuff I find.. I always look forward to finding a good one. Plus it is more or less research for me as I like keeping my shop stock with good sounding stuff on the cheap.. A little industry secret the better sounding and cheaper the more money I make off them. I keep the best and resell the rest. I sell these as fast as I can get them around here so it is a good thing to do and you guys just get the best info.


----------



## jant71

Not sure why you tried that Pro2 E132 though. They look like they could just be the MEE CX21 which you would think sounds as good or better, has a nicer cable, comes with a decent case, and is $14.99 on Amazon. Not to mention MEE's customer service. I understand trying the Xeport as they offer the same quality for quite a bit less as it turns out after trying them. Not sure about paying a little bit more for a less polished product. Probably would have skipped those myself. Not that we don't appreciate the effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I also subscribe to trying out some unknowns esp. when they are a bargain.
   
  Just compared the 3580 to my old Kanen KM-948. I like the Kanen cable better and they came with slightly better tips. Fit-wise the Philips wins. Sound-wise they are quite similar sounding and on the same level. Depends on tips but the Kanen seems more airy at times unless you seat the Philips loosely where it doesn't isolate much. Either is a clear step behind the Isurus with enough hours on them and the right tips. The detail, clarity, and imaging are just more high end and the Isurus bass is some of the better I've heard in a dynamic quality-wise.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol your right they do look just like the CX21s. Well I was looking at those star earphones on earphones plus page where I found both of the Pro2 E132 and the stars. I honestly didn't know these were probably Meelec CX21 rebrands.. Or are the Meelec CX21 rebrands of the E132s? In either case the phones themselves are actually very solid but I wouldn't put them as being special. I think for $20 they are a solid value and I don't think anyone would get angry that they payed that much for them. But would I buy them again..? Nope probably not. It was too bad the Silver sound 2 Star model was gimpy out of the box. They sounded promising, well at least the one side that worked properly. What are the chances that I get 2 bad earphones out of 6 I order.


----------



## pack21

I haven't many tips.


 But I discovered the problem of Isurus, needs some longer tips, which deviate more from the body of Isurus.

 To remedy had to improvise a little, but I'd really like to find some longer and cheaper tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will let you know how the Jlab double flanges work on them real soon. They cost around $7 with free shipping. Will be worth it if they sound correct. 
   
  Wait you can't put the housing of the isurus in your ear? Is it too big for your ear?. Lol. Those kinda look like the Thing Alien to me for some reason.  You guys thought TT stands for Thermaltake.. It stands for The Thing!


----------



## ri_toast

like the Tt sooo much bought two more, my so has an android and so does my daughter.
  thing? good thing. wow those are some long tips, pack, better isolation with those?


----------



## pack21

thanks, but i make myone dual Flange intermutable...ehehehe
   
   
  this things, rocks!! "dire straits - Money for Nothing"
   
  sorry for bad foto.
   

   
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I will let you know how the Jlab double flanges work on them real soon. They cost around $7 with free shipping. Will be worth it if they sound correct.
> 
> Wait you can't put the housing of the isurus in your ear? Is it too big for your ear?. Lol. Those kinda look like the Thing Alien to me for some reason.  You guys thought TT stands for Thermaltake.. It stands for The Thing!


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> like the Tt sooo much bought two more, my so has an android and so does my daughter.
> thing? good thing. wow those are some long tips, pack, better isolation with those?


 

 yes i need better isolation, i dont like housing touching hard my ear, trying to have more isolation, i like a natural and soft touch....now with my mod-2 is much better, until i buy something .
   
  the big issue of Isurus is the tips.
   
   
  I like the sound, is not a all-round, but in some albuns is fantastic.
   
  for example they dont like Queen, to many musics with sss, but like Dire Straits and other stuff....btw loves Prince (Purple rain, kiss, get off , cream)
   
  I think they dont like voices and guitars with much sss in timbre and tone.....maybe thats why many people talk about simbilance.


----------



## david8613

how did you make that? I was about to make DIY custom molds for my thermal takes...


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> how did you make that? I was about to make DIY custom molds for my thermal takes...


 


   
The first tip is from Radioqap Jazz, which is still poo in, lets you snap the nose, and still have a long track to get the tube, which is thin, dont takes area.

 If you use the stock of Isurus tip in first place (nose) does not work, because it has no basis for the second.

 But you can do this, using a heat-shrink \ shrinkable tube, grab the tube to the nose, you see?

  
then simply attach the second tip.


 I made a change will talk later, and a miracle happened, got ambiance, liveness, and 3D scene, in almost everything I hear.

 In the next few days explain with pictures.


I go to bed, here are 03AM.


 The Isurus has a great Sound ... but is dependent on the tip ....incredible.


BTW, I took the wire mesh of the nose too.


Regards,


----------



## Selenium

WOW! Those are some freaky looking tips. It would be nice to get a deeper seal with them though, maybe I'll try something like that.


----------



## david8613

was planning on doing this, I have the putty to do it aleady! 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmk-y_9exJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ballerificalvin

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> was planning on doing this, I have the putty to do it aleady!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmk-y_9exJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 


  sounds like a good idea, but a tad worried about what could happen to bass response as a result =S


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





david8613 said:


> was planning on doing this, I have the putty to do it aleady!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmk-y_9exJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 


  Where you buy the putty.?. Here is a little tip that will help get better sound for the isurus. I noticed with my JVC HAFX51 tips I use they have a smaller sound hole than the actual tip size.. SO what I would do is when it's time to puncture your hole.. Make a smaller one and see how it sounds..


----------



## D7H7N

lol the seller who had the SHE9700 for under $10 on Amazon raised the price by a few dollars yesterday.
   
  Good job Head Fi.  Inflated another FOTM.


----------



## myisk

If anyone in Australia is interested, what looks like a rebrand of the Sound Squared Star is available at Woolworths this week for $6.


----------



## bjaardker

I see a couple of people have mentioned that the Isurus has more dynamic bass than the SHE3580s. My question is, do the Isurus have the incredible extension that the Phillips have? I'm willing to give up some "in your face bass" to have the awesome sub-bass of the SHE3580s. I can always EQ the rest back in.


----------



## jant71

I hear both the Isurus and Philips to extend about equally down low. The difference is really not in the reach but emphasis where the Philips has more kick in the sub bass. This does grab your attention as the nice trait of the Philips. Similar to a phone like the DUNU Hephaes which does the same thing calling more attention and focusing its emphasis lower down. The Isurus is more even across the bass range and that is where the Philips beats it providing more feel down low as compared to rest of the bass range.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I see a couple of people have mentioned that the Isurus has more dynamic bass than the SHE3580s. My question is, do the Isurus have the incredible extension that the Phillips have? I'm willing to give up some "in your face bass" to have the awesome sub-bass of the SHE3580s. I can always EQ the rest back in.


 


  Get yourself the SHE9700 and I think you will be happy with the sound on these.. These are tuned better for overall sound of the She3580. the tonality of the sub bass on these SHE9700 is unbelievable. Super high quality bass and not only bass but the overall sound is just awesome. Even though the bass on the newer version of the SHE9700 the SHE9750 is the biggest by far.  The overall clean and better balance of the SHE9700 makes them a clear upgrade over the newer version the SHE9750. Now for anyone that wants BIG bass and are willing to sacrifice some clarity and detail of mids and highs. Try a SHE9750..These are BASS all the time always!


----------



## quisxx

Took the plunge and got a pair of isurus' fo $22 today 
  Philips arrived today at the job, but I havent picked them up yet. cant wait!!!


----------



## pack21

People of Isurus, try this;
   
  Remove the metal mesh
   
  Use Stock tip, one size up
   
  Put foam rolled inside, from a thin mouse pad, for example (with this i can now  adjust Isurus in my ear)
   
   
  Additional you can emove the metal mesh.
   
   
   
  I think diferents tips, dont improve SQ, just give us diferent signatures, better between then, depending of kind music.
   
   
  My Isurus, is growing with burn-in.


----------



## daveyostrow

I used to have the she9850... can anyone compare them? What i miss about them are the mids.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is very unfortunate that they cost $150 now. Otherwise even if they were $50 I would get them but at that price I just got a GR07 instead.


----------



## daveyostrow

they werent always that much. I got a few a ways back for 40 or 60... maybe i can get you a pair to test.


----------



## Sneakily

Now Xeport 5010 vs SHE9700 for impactfull bass for hip hop and rap genre mostly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> they werent always that much. I got a few a ways back for 40 or 60... maybe i can get you a pair to test.


 


   
  Ya I read how guys were getting them for 50 or so. I only wish they were that much now. I would try one in a heartbeat. I am completely sold on these cheaper Philips earphones. The SHE3580 the SHE9700. 
  
  Quote: 





sneakily said:


> Now Xeport 5010 vs SHE9700 for impactfull bass for hip hop and rap genre mostly.


 


  I can tell you the Xeport might have the bigger bass but I am willing to bet those can't touch the SQ of the SHE9700. If you listen to the the whole body of the tune you will be able to tell which has the better SQ. I think the SQ of the SHE9700 is exceptional. Crazy for the cost imo..


----------



## Majin

what about the xeport 5010 vs she3580 which one has the better SQ? and does the xeport come with a package or is just in a plastic bag?


----------



## Dsnuts

I just did some A/Bing. I think the XePort 5010 is a great deal and for bass lovers even a better deal as you can tune the bass to your liking. I actually prefer the comfort and sound of the Philips better..The philips sound more musical to me. The 5010s mids are much more forward than the SHE3580..Bass levels on both are not too far off.
   
  The black plates just put the bass on overdrive on the Xeports but the She3580 the bass is very satisfactory and I truly doubt anyone will complain of the lack of bass on the SHE3580. The overall music presentation of the Xeport 5010 is more in your face and thicker sounding. These are crazy as sound is indeed proper on them but a bit dry sounding compared to the lusher sounding SHE3580.
   
  It might more or less come down to sound preference.. If bass is more your thing than the Xeport 5010 wins. They come in a box with 3 tips sizes..No case but if you buy one other earphone from their web site. They throw in a case I think. I ordered the 5010 and the 3010 and got a free case. They might throw in a case for one order but I am not sure.
   
  If a more laid back balanced smoother presentation is more your thing the SHE3580 is the better phone.. Heck they both cost a total of $25. Get both. Lol!


----------



## Majin

Well judging by the overall build quality i might go for the 5010. And the more in your face sound does it mean the soundstage is smaller on the 5010 compared to the 3580?
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just did some A/Bing. I think the XePort 5010 is a great deal and for bass lovers even a better deal as you can tune the bass to your liking. I actually prefer the sound of the Philips better..The philips sound more musical to me. The 5010s mids are much more forward than the SHE3580..Bass levels on both are not too far off.
> 
> The black plates just put the bass on overdrive on the Xeports but the She3580 the bass is very satisfactory and I truly doubt anyone will complain of the lack of bass on the SHE3580. The overall music presentation of the Xeport 5010 is more in your face and thicker sounding. These are crazy as sound is indeed proper on them but a bit dry sounding compared to the lusher sounding SHE3580.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Soundstage is very satisfactory on the Xeport it isn't wide but more closer to a mid sound stage but ample ..Vocals sound more louder compared to SHE3580. The mids are surprisingly full and forward on the Xeport 5010 which for bassier earphones are not too common.. The build quality of them are fantastic for the cost but one bit of warning. It seems there is a bit of a QC issue on these back plates they give you. The polished, silver, black plates should all screw in the same but I have a hard time with the black plates. And ri-toast could not screw in the black plates at all as his was defective all together and had to get new ones. 
   
  Overall yet another great value for the money.


----------



## david8613

the 9700 is another WINNER! thanks dsnuts... they came in today, they are definitely a step up from the 3580, bigger soundstage, smoother bass, better cable... burning them now so should get even better... I like my xeport 5010s especially the build and bass, and it's a package, but I think the Philips does some things better like it's more open, better panning, layering seperation. if your after pure bass, check out the awei esq5 7.00us on eBay, killer bass! OMG THESE GAVE MY EARS A SERIOUS WORK OUT! they have other models too like awei es 800 I'm kind of interested in this one. dsnuts my wife is getting pissed at me I'm up to 8 pairs of head phones because of you! when is it that you have too many... Im kind of curious though about trying a higher end phone to see if I'm missing something compared to these affordable iem, any suggestions? what I should try?  oh yeah the putty stuff radian custom ear mold, I picked up on eBay, 10.00...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those SHE9700 I think sound freaking unreal for the price imo.. They sound like a higher end SHE3580. I say enjoy what you have my friend.. So what if you have 8 phones. They are cheap but offer fantastic value. You get that kinda curiosity and start drifting to other threads and you will soon find yourself sleeping on the couch. Lol!..
   
  Enjoy what you have for now and do a lot of research and reading here at headfi. Reading Jokers comprehensive iem reviews is a good start. I just purchased a GR07 myself and have a EX600. I think for a bit higher quality sets both these fit my needs. I am more satisfied with my cheaper stuff than most I suppose. I am very happy with my isurus my she3580 my she9700.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone interested in the Xeport Iems I just saw this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/585223/review-xeport-iems#post_8047668  Nice reviews of them here.


----------



## nsdjoe

Got my SHE3580 yesterday from Amazon for about $9.  For the price they really are incredible.
   
  I also have a pair of TF10s that have been my main earphones for a year or so now.  However, as they're *huge* it's impossible to wear the earwarmers Chicago winters demand while listening to music.  Hence my search for low-profile yet good-sounding earphones that led me to this thread.
   
  The bass is great - perhaps not as controlled as the TF10, but actually digs deeper and hits harder.  The TF10 has the edge in mids and highs, specifically harshness, but this only seems to rear its head in particularly complex music - hard rock and metal, etc.  For many genres they're mind-boggling good when factoring in price.  For bass-heavy genres like rap, hip hop, r&b and various dance music they actually might be better than my TF10 due to the aforementioned bass attributes.
   
  They're also quite comfortable - tiny, so you almost forget you're wearing them.  The cable is pretty much garbage, but I suppose you can't expect too much from a $9 headphone.  I think I'll probably make these my main walking-around headphone and leave the TF10 at work.
   
  *NOTE: the above opinions are based on using the bi-flange tips that came with my old pair of RE-ZEROs.  The stock tips are not very good.


----------



## pack21

Why is treble  growing with burn-in in Isurus? funny.


----------



## staxxx

Okay, after around 100 hours of burn in (left them home playing for days).

 I decided to critically listen to them. I think the price tag made me not enthusiastic about listening to them. But anyway, what we have here is a true gem. Using the stock tips. They're really good at detail retrieval, and is slightly bright while bass takes a slight dip (it does have good slam though). The midrange is near perfect but it does seems behind at times. I listened to speed metal on it and it works wonderful. I think they're worth 4-5 times their price based on this listening test. As for gaming, they suck, but I think I can't use IEMs for gaming.

 With dolby headphone (DH2), I can't pinpoint anything in Call of Duty 4. It's better with regular plain ol' 2 channel stereo, it pick up footsteps fine, which I think they were made for.

 Oh I almost forgot, EX600 comparison, I haven't compared them side by side, but the EX600 seems to have a bigger soundstage and detail retrieval is about the same. They sound quite similar.

 EDIT: While they sound great, I doubt they're a rebranded AT. It's just pure coincidence if the look and sound similar. I think it was really designed to be gaming grade stuff, (bright treble) to sniff out detail. It just works as good for music as well.


----------



## pack21

Me too, after several experiments with different Tips and mods, also returned to the stock tips, but with foam underneath that i put in, like most stock tips sound, perhaps because they are open.....and also take off, the metal mesh.

 After almost, force the ear with everything, to isolate ..... come to the conclusion that the lack of isolation is not due to tips, but the design of the Isurus.... CK99 also suffers from lack of isolation .....and simbilance is just, with some kind of stuff like CK99, but almost never have, in Queen best of album i have some, all my rest albuns dont have simbilance.


 is only a matter of enjoying the Isurus, in spaces without noise .... for the rest, I love it.....Great and cheap IEM.


----------



## staxxx

I think too much isolation affects the soundstage, which is why I believe it was designed with poor isolation in mind.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got my Jlab double flange tips. My intuition about these was right. Perfect sound and fit on them. $6.95 on Amazon with free shipping.. I noticed the difference in size from mid to large is pretty drastic. Large is LARGE. But I have medium/ large sized ears so these worked out for me. The Medium sized worked for me as well. Wow on more listen to Hiphop. These are what the Isurus should have came packed with. The sound is perfectly balanced with the slammin bass lines..Perfection for the isurus.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Soundstage is very satisfactory on the Xeport it isn't wide but more closer to a mid sound stage but ample ..Vocals sound more louder compared to SHE3580. The mids are surprisingly full and forward on the Xeport 5010 which for bassier earphones are not too common.. The build quality of them are fantastic for the cost but one bit of warning. It seems there is a bit of a QC issue on these back plates they give you. The polished, silver, black plates should all screw in the same but I have a hard time with the black plates. And ri-toast could not screw in the black plates at all as his was defective all together and had to get new ones.
> 
> Overall yet another great value for the money.


 


 the replacement set set by haoye of xeport out of California was perfect. the bad set was an anomaly, i think these are just as good as the vb hippos i had. At one fifth of the price of the VBs the XePorts are a bargain. i can't directly compare the two because the hippos (after a year) broke. i'm using the grey plates and bass is plenty strong. i did use rockbox eq function and went -10 at 120hz, i left the 20 hz where it was and for some genres it suit my listening pleasure. isolation with the XePort 5010s and some monster gel tips is above average for a dynamic driver.


----------



## D7H7N

My SHE9700 just came in, this is some quality bass.  It doesn't thump or punch as much as I would like, hope it improves in the next week.
   
  Also, the right driver makes static noises whenever I turn the plug around the jack.  It was $10 I guess.
   
  Very impressive soundstage though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try eqing up the bass to your liking. I bet you can get it to thump very hard.
   
  @everyone with isurus. Seriously. These are awesome on the isurus.This may sound strange but. These amplify the great sound of the isurus. It sounds like I threw my MP3 on a little E6. Amazing. I am going through my library of tunes and all of it sounds more fuller.. More body to the sound almost like an amp would do..Completely worth getting these. I am using the medium sized tips and OOOOMMGG!! The sound is stunning using these tips!..Better than the Melec double flange..Somehow the sound has even more body using these..Magic just Magic!!
   
  Man I just can't get over how awesome these sound. I know you guys have trusted me in the past. YOU all have to trust me on this newest revelation..I threw on my previous tips that I thought was the best on the isurus the JVC HAFXC51 tips.. OH man there is BIG difference.. These make the isurus sound out of this planet great. I ask you guys to trust me again. Get some of these ear tips. It isn't just a slight sound change guys..I can honestly say with these tips you guys will have yet another What moment!..Ri-toast.. Trust a bro. Get some of these. You tell them!. I am listening to a Super refined version of the TT isururs.  Cleaner more dynamic highs. Smoother fuller mids..More bass slam and sub bass. Just using these tips! DO it that's an order!! I think with these tips. The EX600 just got out done!


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





staxxx said:


> I think too much isolation affects the soundstage, which is why I believe it was designed with poor isolation in mind.


 
   
*OMG!!!!!!*
   
  I was thinking about what you just said, and took the foam that i placed in the Stock Tip ..... then simply rested Isurus in ears, without being over-ear, as usually, without pressing hard, not much force to penetrate.....and  WOW !!!.....  soundstage  grew and grew and grew....... that is reason why stock tips are open.


 This was mine and many people mistake, trying to use the Isurus Housing as we normally use, pressing hard and trying to isolate as much as possible.....wrong!
   

 This is why some like and others do not.
   


 The Isurus was made to use as described above, and as such, always in noise free zone .

 try this, especially with good recordings, and live music to see the effect  ..... try different types of pressure on the Stock tips....with a bit more volume to compensate, of course.

 In an area without the noise.....relax, close your eyes and make the imagine.
   
   
  Isurus is just for In-Door Usage.....they are a Open IEM


  Isurus are diamonds!....great work Thermaltalke.
   
   
  Now i'm very, very Happy


----------



## D7H7N

Yup, 9700 responds very well to bass setting on my rockbox clip+


----------



## pack21

.......


----------



## pack21

deleted, sorry.


----------



## hoob

Which tips are those?  I'm kinda new to all of this, so don't recognize them.  Thanks!
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try eqing up the bass to your liking. I bet you can get it to thump very hard.
> 
> @everyone with isurus. Seriously. These are awesome on the isurus.This may sound strange but. These amplify the great sound of the isurus. It sounds like I threw my MP3 on a little E6. Amazing. I am going through my library of tunes and all of it sounds more fuller.. More body to the sound almost like an amp would do..Completely worth getting these. I am using the medium sized tips and OOOOMMGG!! The sound is stunning using these tips!..Better than the Melec double flange..Somehow the sound has even more body using these..Magic just Magic!!
> 
> Man I just can't get over how awesome these sound. I know you guys have trusted me in the past. YOU all have to trust me on this newest revelation..I threw on my previous tips that I thought was the best on the isurus the JVC HAFXC51 tips.. OH man there is BIG difference.. These make the isurus sound out of this planet great. I ask you guys to trust me again. Get some of these ear tips. It isn't just a slight sound change guys..I can honestly say with these tips you guys will have yet another What moment!..Ri-toast.. Trust a bro. Get some of these. You tell them!. I am listening to a Super refined version of the TT isururs.  Cleaner more dynamic highs. Smoother fuller mids..More bass slam and sub bass. Just using these tips! DO it that's an order!! I think with these tips. The EX600 just got out done!


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't stop listening my tunes ever since I got these tips today.. These are ordered on Amazon. The Jlab double flange tips.  Now here is a extra tip for you guys. I bought the small, medium large kit the one you see on the pic above but if you guys use the standard large tips on earphones.  Just get yourself the 3X medium tips.  $6.95 with free shipping. .eke. MAN you gotta hear the isurus using these tips. AMAZING. Unfreaking real. These not only tame the highs but they amplify the sound. It literally sound like I am using an amp with my tunes. Bigger stage, fuller richer high and mids and bigger bass slam.  Absolutely the best tips for the Isurus by far!!  You guys want to superfy your Isurus.. GET THESE!! Wait till you all hear the isurus with these tips...


----------



## sari0n

I just got an Isurus to play around with as well, and am very impressed with the sound.  I noticed as soon as I got them that they don't seem to seal like normal IEMs, in fact I think that they are vented to the point where you can't even get a real "seal" at all; there just isn't any suction.  I'm using these with some normal UE single flange eartips and I'm extremely impressed.
  I tried these with BBE on my J3 with a Fiio e11 and for $25 the sound is just phenomenal.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> I just got an Isurus to play around with as well, and am very impressed with the sound.  I noticed as soon as I got them that they don't seem to seal like normal IEMs, in fact I think that they are vented to the point where you can't even get a real "seal" at all; there just isn't any suction.  I'm using these with some normal UE single flange eartips and I'm extremely impressed.
> I tried these with BBE on my J3 with a Fiio e11 and for $25 the sound is just phenomenal.


 

 The Isurus are vented.

 If you blow in back with the mouth , in the wheel that has the TT logo, you will hear a noise in the tips, and feel the air comes inside.......This is another reason for stock tips be so open.

 Its useless try isolate with tips or push hard into the tip....  unless that sticks a tape, but would lose the effect that TT want give us.

 Are to appreciate silent In-door, and try use stock tips like I said above.
   
   
  A soft position in ear, makes all diference.....for a Awesome aliveness  Sound.


----------



## Omark12

Do they really have a bigger sound-stage? They look liek they isolate better too.
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I haven't stop listening my tunes ever since I got these tips today.. These are ordered on Amazon. The Jlab double flange tips.  Now here is a extra tip for you guys. I bought the small, medium large kit the one you see on the pic above but if you guys use the standard large tips on earphones.  Just get yourself the 3X medium tips.  $6.95 with free shipping. .eke. MAN you gotta hear the isurus using these tips. AMAZING. Unfreaking real. These not only tame the highs but they amplify the sound. It literally sound like I am using an amp with my tunes. Bigger stage, fuller richer high and mids and bigger bass slam.  Absolutely the best tips for the Isurus by far!!  You guys want to superfy your Isurus.. GET THESE!! Wait till you all hear the isurus with these tips...


----------



## iBringDaLULZ

Ordered the Isurus earlier today, and they shipped the same day! Gonna order these tips too. Dsnuts, you are freakin' amazing, just saiyan. Don't stop doing whacha do!
   
  Got a quick question for anyone who has listened to both the Monster Turbines and the Isurus: How do they compare to each other?


----------



## Insidious Meme

ibringdalulz said:


> Ordered the Isurus earlier today, and they shipped the same day! Gonna order these tips too. Dsnuts, you are freakin' amazing, just saiyan. Don't stop doing whacha do!
> 
> Got a quick question for anyone who has listened to both the Monster Turbines and the Isurus: How do they compare to each other?




Offhand, the Turbines are alot more bass centric than the Isurus. The Turbines also isolate alot more. The Isurus I think a lil wider soundstage.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is amazing to me just how much change for the better these tips bring out the sound in the Isurus. Much like an amp would. I know the isurus stock sound better than anyone here and I am telling you I heard something new today. A SUPER version of the isurus. They almost sound like a different phone all together. A higher end version. These tips amplify the sound of the isurus and while the staging is probably the same. The sound is more richer, more thicker, it does sound like the staging is wider for some reason much like a small amp would do. It is the best way to describe it.
   
  I was listening to Ceelo Greens bright lights bigger city and I can swear the instruments are outside my head surrounding me..Better 3D staging and I heard crowd noises in the tune for the first time and it turns out to be a part of the recording. I have heard this tune over a 100 times and this is the first time I heard this crowd noise from a night club in the back ground of the tune. Made me smile from ear to ear.  Sounds like a full sized dynamic headphone with these tips. No scratch that. It sounds better.. It is hard to describe guys.. Everyone that has these TT isurus must try out these tips.. Even guys that have the Meelec bi flanges..Those will not be the same I A/Bed with the Meelc bi flanges and while those tame the highs a bit it doesn't do what these Jlab tips do.
   
  I know it sounds crazy to say tips will change the sound that much but in this case it does. I have never heard my isurus sound this good before. It was always good for me but now with these tips it is on a level that is hard to explain..You guys won't believe this sound comes from a sub $30 earphone. All the detail will be amplified with these is the best way to describe it and yes there is no harsh highs or sibilance. I expected these tips will tame the highs a little but I had no idea they would actually max out the sound and amplify all the great attributes of the isurus to a new level. If the Isurus sounded like a $100 earphone get ready to multiply that by 2X. GET THESE TIPS!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Are you sure you didn't just turn the volume up higher after changing the tips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Lol at $6.99 I'm sure plenty of people will jump onboard.  Who knows I know that quantitatively tips definitely change the sound of phones, I just haven't heard that change correspond to that kind of change in perception before.
   
  I know it sounds crazy too that for zero dollars flat you can get yourself a custom parametric EQ to make any of the phones recommended here sound out-of-this-world heavenly even with stock tips--heck, more of an improvement than any tip change I've heard or even changing to any other set of 'phones I've heard--yet this is exactly what I'm hearing.  Got myself another Philips--the SHE8005, a with-mic version of the new 8000.  I don't even know how to put the unEQed sound in words anymore... all I have to say is that they sound just as good as everything else I have now (SHE3580, SHE9620, Etys) after EQ.  I would write a full profile on them but no one even responded to the last profile I wrote on the 9620.
   
  People seem to have no interest at all when I claim the EQed SHE3580 outperform the $200 Etys, but everyone seems to be on board for any hardware mods... be it changing tips or anything short of completely taking the phones apart.  I wonder where this mentality that software mods are inherently inferior to hardware mods comes from?
   
  Does anybody doing these mods even have any idea beforehand how the mod will change the sound?  Can the mods be pulled off with enough precision that channel matching won't be affected?  How many of these mods are reversible, so that you can go back and confirm that the sound actually has improved?  Heck, if these mods actually improve the sound why weren't they incorporated into the original design during the manufacturer's R&D to begin with?
   
  With sine sweeps and parametric EQ I am precisely measuring the deficiencies of any given pair of headphones on my ears and precisely compensating for them, more precisely than any hardware mod could.  With EQ the possibilities are endless... perhaps too endless, such that the learning curve is too steep for most people to handle and many end up not improving the sound but the opposite... god knows I've spent 10 years fiddling with EQ and only now have gathered enough knowledge to consistently improve the sound of headphones by ear.  I'd love to share that knowledge, if anyone's interested... apparently not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or I'm just not able to put it in words attractive enough to, er, attract people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  /rant


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol!.Nope actually the opposite. I had to turn down the volume as the sounds are louder..These tips are magical is the only word that comes to mind. I am listening to some Smoky Robinson. Yes some oldies. Oh man! Wow. Smoky never sounded better.  I will just let the first person that gets these tips to try them so they can tell it like it is. Just astounding sound. I have to tell you Joe. I think this single tip find is just as substantial as the actual earphones themselves. And yes I tried using these on the SHE3580. Unfortunately because of the short nozzle on the SHE3580 these don't sit right on them at all.. I am waiting for you to get one actually.. In the mean while you guys know about these?The SHE3680. Looks like the same earphone as the SHE3580 but with better build. I am wondering if there is any difference in sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Soundfreaq where are you buddy..You need to hear your isurus with these jlab tips and TRANCE!!. Oh man. I think I found the perfect trance earphones for you and you already own it. Just get the tips..Trust a bro on this one.


----------



## Omark12

Which one the IEMs in this thread is better than Beats Tour. A friend is asking


----------



## GigaFi

http://shopdd.blog51.fc2.com/blog-entry-938.html
   
  That guy reviewed the 3680s...along with 7 other pairs of Philips. It might be you!
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol!.Nope actually the opposite. I had to turn down the volume as the sounds are louder..These tips are magical is the only word that comes to mind. I am listening to some Smoky Robinson. Yes some oldies. Oh man! Wow. Smoky never sounded better.  I will just let the first person that gets these tips to try them so they can tell it like it is. Just astounding sound. I have to tell you Joe. I think this single tip find is just as substantial as the actual earphones themselves. And yes I tried using these on the SHE3580. Unfortunately because of the short nozzle on the SHE3580 these don't sit right on them at all.. I am waiting for you to get one actually.. In the mean while you guys know about these?The SHE3680. Looks like the same earphone as the SHE3580 but with better build. I am wondering if there is any difference in sound.


----------



## orta

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Are you sure you didn't just turn the volume up higher after changing the tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  So you're saying the SHE8000 sounds as good un-EQ'ed as the rest of your phones EQ'ed?  If that's the case, it sounds like the 8k's may be the best of the bunch.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

No, I'm saying that with EQ the 8000 sounds as good as the rest of the stuff I have with EQ. :rolleyes:


----------



## ri_toast

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Try eqing up the bass to your liking. I bet you can get it to thump very hard.
> 
> @What moment!..Ri-toast.. Trust a bro. Get some of these. You tell them!. I am listening to a Super refined version of the TT isururs.  Cleaner more dynamic highs. Smoother fuller mids..More bass slam and sub bass. Just using these tips! DO it that's an order!! I think with these tips. The EX600 just got out done!


 


 i was reading this thinking *i should get these* YES SIR! <salutes> lol


----------



## bjaardker

Here I am working in my cube minding my own business, SHE3580's in my ears, rockin along. 
 Then this comes on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIuQzorfwXU

 SUB BASS. I'm still amazed at the extension on these. If I could combine the sub-bass from the SHE3580s with the rest of the sound from my TF10s, they would be the perfect sound sig


----------



## david8613

one thing i noticed about the she9700, is she is very revealing, she likes higher quality stuff she will sound phenominal. if you use lower quality music she will show ya and it doesnt sound as good, where the she3580 can hide faults, if its a crapppy recording she still sounds great.  9700 is a definite step from 3508 more detailed,more open, goes deeper, just wish the build was a little better, in the pics the buds look like metal but there cheap plastic. check this clip out sounds really good on the she 9700. 
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIsBTnmZQ5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dsnuts

@ Joe. It isn't that we aren't interested. I would love to try all the eq tweeks you have amassed through the ears. I read the comprehensive proper eq techniques thread and I have to tell you for your average music lover eqing consist of upping the bass. Mids or highs pending on sound preference..I think most of the guys on these threads are actually more into hardware and how a phone can sound to you moreso than eq tweeks to get a certain phone to sound that much better.. I know the affects of eQ and imo I know you are correct in that eQ can make a standard earphone or headphone into something else completely. 
   
  A guy that knows much about eQ on another thread of mine RPGWizard can even add soundstage using eq which I thought was impossible until I tried his eQ settings on the HTF600. So the potential of better sound is definitely there using the tool that many shy away from on these threads.
   
  That being said I think most of us are looking for that immediate gratification in what the stock sound can give us. Many will use your standard MP3 or portable rig especially with earphones and will not have access to a higher end eqs. That is the main reason why many will just want the equipment to simply sound great. I think if the foundation of solid sound is in the headphones than it can only sound better with eq. The 2 phones on the thread indeed sound great without much eqing and if you read what others are saying about our earphones on this thread the majority of the guys agree..Fight the good fight my friend and one of these days when I have some more time on my hands I will definitely try out your eq parameters..


----------



## DUBS73P

Have we decided which Phones' sound the best out of them all yet?
   
  I was working my way through the thread, got to page 16 and ordered the TTs , people seemed to love them, but now on page 35-46 the main talk seems to be about the Phillips SHE3580 and the SHE9700
   
  Which is the best sounding?
   
  The TTs were £15.46, The SHE3580 are £6 in pink and the SHE9700 are £18.76
   
  I dont mind buying the TT and 3580 but if the 9700 are better than both ill cancel the TT order and go with them instead
   
  I listen To Hip Hop and Dubstep mainly, Especially Drake at the moment, so what do you all think?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

It will come down to your sound preference. The TT Isurus has the better technical capabilities but the SHE3580 is very musical with sub bass like you wouldn't believe.. I think you did well with the TT isurus. I listen to a lot of hiphop and Trance on my isurus. It is tops on these genres.. That being said if you come upon a SHE3580 at a local store for cheap. Don't hesitate to pick that up. You might end up liking them just as much. 
  
  The Isurus has the more cleaner sound and detail over both the Philips phones. I do like the bass on the Philips phones but the isurus is not weak in that department either. I would see what you got first and then if your curious. Both those are worthy of purchase.


----------



## pack21

I like so much Isurus, that i already thinking recable then a  with Mogami cable.....and if possible a wood or steel housing, they deserve that.

 Anyone know how to open the housing? will be easy?


 And the wheel TT logo, is fit? I would like to see the effect without it.


----------



## DUBS73P

I think ill keep the order for the TTs, i am a fan of real detail
   
  How much difference is there between the 3580, 9550 and the 9700 because i think i fancy another pair just to compare to my Senns and UEs
   
  Do you know of any super cheap headphones that'll be good for the gym?
   
  Thanks again DSNUTS, you're a legend


----------



## jant71

I saw this picture of the 3680...

   
  The color/look is nicer, the little case is cool, the tips may even be a little better. Buuuttt, outside of adding the snap slider I think it is still the same cable which would be a shame as that cable is horribly unwieldy.


----------



## Dsnuts

@pack21 I would get those Jlab bi flange tips if you want an instant and easy upgrade to the sound on them. Though I am interested in better cable as well but first thing first. Get them tips.
   
  So lookie here what I just got.  The GR07. I figure I need an upgrade to these cheapos. Detail is amazing on the GR07s. Very smooth.. Are they a clear upgrade over the isurus? 
   
  Here is where headfiers are gonna probably hate me.. NOPE. The GR07 is fantastic as it should be for the cost. I would like to thank eke2k6 for sending me the link to get these..Don't know how much burn in is gonna change these but wait till you guys get these bi flanges and then someone tell me if even the GR07 is a clear upgrade. To my surprise. I think not.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @pack21 I would get those Jlab bi flange tips if you want an instant and easy upgrade to the sound on them. Though I am interested in better cable as well but first thing first. Get them tips.
> ....


 


  I would like to buy that tips, but Jlab \ Amazon.com don't ship to EU, and amazon.uk don't sell too.
   
   

   
   
  Did you still  have 3D effect,  with those tips? Same or better than Stock Tips?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dubs73p said:


> I think ill keep the order for the TTs, i am a fan of real detail
> 
> How much difference is there between the 3580, 9550 and the 9700 because i think i fancy another pair just to compare to my Senns and UEs
> 
> ...


 


  lets see you want one for the gym. You want a serious bass heavy strong iem for the gym I think these will be good for the gym the SHE9750. Though I will clearly tell you the other Philips phones either the SHE3580 or the SHE9700 sound better, this SHE9750 wins in the build department over the others.. These are bass all the time always.. The other phones have a way smoother and proper balance but lack the build quality of these.. Since you probably aren't going to be doing any critical listening in the gym these are a good cheaper better built and bassy alternative.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





pack21 said:


> I would like to buy that tips, but Jlab \ Amazon.com don't ship to EU, and amazon.uk don't sell too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That kinda sucks. I would definitely try out different tips with the isurus. They don't sell Jlab earphones in the UK through Amazon.co.uk? That is kinda surprising.. Hmm. The Meelec double flange tips do a good job balancing out the sounds on the isurus but it doesn't amplify the sound like these Jlab tips do. I haven't heard comply tips on the isurus but those should work good but again I don't know if those will throw out the sounds like these Jlab tips do.


----------



## DUBS73P

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That kinda sucks. I would definitely try out different tips with the isurus. They don't sell Jlab earphones in the UK through Amazon.co.uk? That is kinda surprising.. Hmm. The Meelec double flange tips do a good job balancing out the sounds on the isurus but it doesn't amplify the sound like these Jlab tips do. I haven't heard comply tips on the isurus but those should work good but again I don't know if those will throw out the sounds like these Jlab tips do.


 

 Ye, ive been looking all over for the JLabs tips in the UK but no luck, I can get some comply s-400 but i have no idea what theyre like compared to the Jlabs, for when i get them i love the UE tips but ill definatley order some more tips to try


----------



## pack21

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> That kinda sucks. I would definitely try out different tips with the isurus. They don't sell Jlab earphones in the UK through Amazon.co.uk? That is kinda surprising.. Hmm. The Meelec double flange tips do a good job balancing out the sounds on the isurus but it doesn't amplify the sound like these Jlab tips do. I haven't heard comply tips on the isurus but those should work good but again I don't know if those will throw out the sounds like these Jlab tips do.


 

 amazon.uk dont have this tips.
   
  I dont understand why you do not like the stock tips ....I have experienced some kind of tips, and did a double flange mod as you know, only slightly changed the signature.

 .... but I ended up in the Stock tips, deducts one sound from another world, but as I said yesterday,  I delight in me , with Isusrus, in a place with no noise,  and not force in the tips, and took the metal mesh from nozzle.

 You talk about amplify the sound, for me is a wonder, all SQ ....... but also, for me the Isurus has grown day by day, perhaps because i use the IsoTek Full System Enhancer Disc  during burn-in, in the middle of the playlist.
   
  I'm thinking start sell TTs, for 150$ to my friend.....eheheh


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I think if you are happy with the sound of the tips you are using then I can't say it will be worth your while to get more just to try. I just know that these Jlab tips add a plus to the sound that I wasn't prepared for. I have had tips that up the bass or tame the highs but never one that actually amplifies the entire sound. I loved the sound of the isurus on even the stock tips even before I started experimenting with different tips but these Jlab tips. Oh man.. Lets just say I can't stop listening to my tunes with these isurus.. I will force my self to start listening my new GR07 and get used to that sound. I will be doing some more A/Bing soon after burn.


----------



## pack21

ehehe .... if I had not liked so much of Isurus, the subject of cheapo would endfor me .... was just start thinking, about  buy an GR07.


----------



## david8613

I wanna order these jlabs tips anyway to just order large vs ordering small medium and large? or anyone wanna trade there large jlabs for the other sizes that I have no use for?


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is the thing about the large tips on the Jlabs tip kit.. Look at this Both these are large sized tips. If you use large standard tips on earphones. Just get the 3 Medium tips for the Jlabs and not the Variety sized kit. Just look at the LARGE.. I usually use large on the standard ear tips but these.. The mediums work great if you use the standard large size the one on the right.. If you have dumbo ears then the large will do just fine.


----------



## eke2k6

Nutman, I'm glad you enjoy the GR07 as much as the isurus. There's no greater satisfaction than getting an amazing product for a ridiculous price. I'm not even mad that you find the Isurus just s enjoyable, afterall, I found the slightly eq'ed 8320 better than the TF10. Happy listening bro


----------



## Dsnuts

I can clearly understand why you like these so much..I can detect that lower treble spike that is on them but the comply foam seems to tame them..Very nice earphones I can tell a lot of care went into the design on these..I need to get used to their sound and I have a feeling I will enjoy these as much as you have.  I was surprised they came into my shop so quick. I gave a great feed back on the sellers profile. Thanks again for the link to get them at that price.
   
  By the way guys the comply foamies seem to do almost the same as the Jlab tips so if you have a hard time getting the Jlab tips for some reason get yourself some comply foams. I just threw them on my isurus and they have almost the same sound as the jlab tips..


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can clearly understand why you like these so much..I can detect that lower treble spike that is on them but the comply foam seems to tame them..Very nice earphones I can tell a lot of care went into the design on these..I need to get used to their sound and I have a feeling I will enjoy these as much as you have.  I was surprised they came into my shop so quick. I gave a great feed back on the sellers profile. Thanks again for the link to get them at that price.


 


  Oh what you need for the GR07 is the Jays large silicone tips. There's a member on here, dweaver, who sold me a pair. I've never used anything else. The funny thing about the GR07 is that it's not an earphone that wows you on first listen. When you let them show you what they can do, it's just awesome. Yeah, they're great sellers! I sent in my pair to them for repair, and I got them back in 5 days! From China! Although I think I got a brand new pair. I'm just trying to work my way back to the >300hrs that I had on my old pair. When it gets past 200hrs, it's just beautiful.


----------



## ericp10

DSNUTS I 'm going to need you to self-ban yourself! I was perfectly happy with my RE262, W4, 7550, 1964-Q, FXT90 and GR07, and here you go having to brag about the Isurus stuff. I'm hoping I don't like it so that I don't ever have to listen and believe what you say on this forum ever again!! LOL.. We will see...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well let me tell you guys. Phones like the GR07 and the EX600 have their fans for a reason. I can appreciate their qualities for sure. So why do I think the Isurus is almost as good? I did plenty of listening on my EX600 and now since I have the GR07. I was surprised they didn't just leave the Isurus in the dust. In fact and these are out of box impressions on the GR07. They didn't out detail or sound like the upgrade I was expecting. Now I think both these Iems have a very nice balance and are closer to that flat response that is ideal for all types of music more so than the isurus But again the isurus isn't that much far off from this either.. With out a doubt there is no replacing quality of sound on these phones.
   
  I got used to the sound of the isurus and are now even better with the Jlab tips I was surprised these tips just made them sound that much better. I think eke2K6 is right in that I have to spend some quality time with the GR07 to really understand an appreciate them. I do plan on doing just that. Because the isurus compares so well to higher end earphones that cost so much more I am very confident in my claim that the drivers used in them are not your average cheapo made in china stuff but one that belong to an AT one. But again that is just a theory more than anything. By themselves I am happy to report that they do hold their value and sound truly awesome for the price. Heck I ended up buying 8 earphones just to make sure that what we are getting is a real find on the isurus and the SHe3580.. 
   
  Ya check one out eric. A bit brighter out of box on them but better tips and some burn will bring out some higher end sound and detail. Once you get used to the sound signature and change up to other phones you can tell what is lacking or missing on other phones. I know this is not a proper method to gauge earphones but once you have better and then go to ones that are lacking. It is easier to tell.. The only phones so far that wasn't lacking after listening to the isurus. You guessed it. The EX600 and The GR07s..But to my ears. Both of these sound like a proper side grade than a clear upgrade. I am sure this might change once the GR07 is properly burned and I get used to their sound.. Looking very much forward to it..


----------



## Inks

The CKM99 does use cheapo drivers made from China. The CKM77 and 99 are made in China and I'm sure there's nothing noteworthy of the diaphragms being used as they aren't mentioned or marketed. Even then, that's assuming these use the same  drivers which is still mere speculation.


----------



## james444

Well I finally ended up donating my Isurus to a workmate who's an avid gamer, since they just weren't my cup of tea. I really like the SHE3580 on the other hand and think they're great budget IEMs for the price, especially for low volume listening.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Well I finally ended up donating my Isurus to a workmate who's an avid gamer, since they just weren't my cup of tea. I really like the SHE3580 on the other hand and think they're great budget IEMs for the price, especially for low volume listening.


 


  I Would love to listen from you, some considerations, about TT compared to FX700 that are too, a open IEM like TT.
   
   
  I'm not hoping that you say they are equal, but i want to know far is it, if for me would make a great upgrade.


 with Isurus, I discovered that I am a big fan of huge soundstages with good detail.
   
   
   
  Lust dont listen Isurus, before a good and hard Burn-in, mine only began to be audible after 100 hours, i think.


----------



## mr.khali

Just received the Isurus a couple of days ago and right out of the box they sound pretty good!  I do not have a lot of experience with IEM but I like them better than the Meelectronic's and the Nuforce Ne 6 I have used in the past. The soundstage is very impressive and I do not find them overly harsh.  I will begin the burn in process and report improvements.  My only disappointment as others have stated earlier is that the mic and controls do not work with my Iphone 4 which is very important to me.  I find it annoying to plug out headphones to take a call.  It seems these have some quality control issues as some have no problem with the mic and controls. I may have to exchange mine and hope the pair I get in return will work.


----------



## eke2k6

Dsnuts, check this out on your Isurus and GR07 and tell me what you think. The audio isn't the highest quality, but it'll do.


----------



## Dsnuts

That track is an instrument EXPLOSION is what that is. That sounds awesome sauce on the GR07. Impressed! Sounds great with the isurus as well.
   
  Here's one for ya.. The legendary Celia Cruz..Take a listen to this one. Fun track


----------



## eke2k6

Amazing! I just went and bought the MP3. More music for me!


----------



## DUBS73P

Does anyone know if the 3570 is the same as the 3580?
   
  Both 6.95 on amazon uk


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking there are some cosmetic changes and just new model name change but the SHE3570, SHE3580, and the SHE3680. .They all seem to have the same sound just minor cosmetic changes seem to be the differences on them.
   
  @ eke2k6. I am getting hooked on these Gr07s. They sound awesome on my desktop rig.  Listening to them now.


----------



## thebetaproject

I bought the she3570 and physically they do appear to be the same but come with black tip. I don't have the 3580 to compare with but they sound great for the money and with a little eq they sound even more natural. 
   
  Thx to Dsnuts for finding these and Joe Bloggs for the eq info.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Are you sure you didn't just turn the volume up higher after changing the tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Hi Joe,
   
  thanks for your great posts re: para EQ. However lots of us don't listen to music via a computer, but via portable devices (such as my Rockboxed Sansa Fuze), so the software needed to do what you do is completely lost on us. I would love to see a tutorial from you on setting EQ up via Rockbox sometime however.
   
  Cheers


----------



## thehogester

My SHH3580 with mic turned up this morning, really enjoying them so far!


----------



## donedj

Dsnuts
   
  Can you listen to the following song using the isurus and the 3580 and compare them.
   
  Especially at 2:16 mark, when the treble of the percussion is coming in line I find the Isurus extremely harsh and almost unbearable. The quality is not the best in the youtube but I was listening the actual CD today. I am going to order the jbud tips today, will they take care of this harshness? Can you compare your isurus with various tips and let me know which one is the best fit to get rid of the harshness?
   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PQEmHqQpB0
   
  Faithless: Tarantula


----------



## Dsnuts

They are damn great for little cash no?  I was listening to my SHE3580 this morning on the way to work. The smoothness is unheard of at this price..It is amazing to me just how well they eQ as well. You guys need to try some simple eQ tweeks. Added bass for the bassheads. Add a bit of treble for added sparkle or both like I do.. Surprisingly great little phone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Dsnuts
> 
> Can you listen to the following song using the isurus and the 3580 and compare them.
> 
> ...


 
   

 Try comply foamies.  These do a great job in taming the highs on the isurus. I took them off of my Gr07 to try and on that particular tune. These complys work perfectly. My Jlab tips works well but amps the sound a bit so it dont help the lively highs on that tune.  Go for the complys.


----------



## christoophat

Are Youtube clips even reliable as solid audio sources for comparison?


----------



## eke2k6

Dsnuts, just a heads up. The foams that come on the gr07 aren't complies. They're way springier than the comply foams


----------



## james444

Quote: 





pack21 said:


> I Would love to listen from you, some considerations, about TT compared to FX700 that are too, a open IEM like TT.
> 
> 
> I'm not hoping that you say they are equal, but i want to know far is it, if for me would make a great upgrade.
> ...


 

 Hi, if you love open IEMs with good soundstage, there are several options that I would consider better than the TT. The best bang/buck would most likely be the Brookstone Clear Dual-Drive Earbuds (same OEM as Radius DDM2), then the Radius DDM/DDM2 and the JVC FX500 and FX700. All of them are more refined imo than the TT, but sound signatures vary a bit. Check out the threads on these phones to get a better idea. I didn't give up on the Isurus because they're unbearable to listen to, but I prefer the DDM that are similarly spacious with less midbass bloat and less sharp highs. The FX700 have quite a lot of midbass, but it's more controlled than on the TT and their highs are significantly better than the TT's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was looking at the comply tips online and those have an extra wax guard in them. But I think they will sound very much similar to these ones that are on the Gr07 or these.  These are earphones plus foamies that they sell on amazon..I think one of the reasons why bi flange tips works out well for the isurus is because how long the tips are.. These are long and use foam as a material so these have some potential to be solid earphone tips. Will have to get some to try out.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Hi, if you love open IEMs with good soundstage, there are several options that I would consider better than the TT. The best bang/buck would most likely be the Brookstone Clear Dual-Drive Earbuds (same OEM as Radius DDM2), then the Radius DDM/DDM2 and the JVC FX500 and FX700. All of them are more refined imo than the TT, but sound signatures vary a bit. Check out the threads on these phones to get a better idea. I didn't give up on the Isurus because they're unbearable to listen to, but I prefer the DDM that are similarly spacious with less midbass bloat and less sharp highs. The FX700 have quite a lot of midbass, but it's more controlled than on the TT and their highs are significantly better than the TT's.


 


   
Thanks for the reply,


  Do you think FX-500, would be a huge upgrade to Isurus?In general as a big difference?

 Thx.


----------



## DUBS73P

Which of the comply tips are best for the TTs, size and model?
   
  Thanks


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Hi, if you love open IEMs with good soundstage, there are several options that I would consider better than the TT. The best bang/buck would most likely be the Brookstone Clear Dual-Drive Earbuds (same OEM as Radius DDM2), then the Radius DDM/DDM2 and the JVC FX500 and FX700. All of them are more refined imo than the TT, but sound signatures vary a bit. Check out the threads on these phones to get a better idea. I didn't give up on the Isurus because they're unbearable to listen to, but I prefer the DDM that are similarly spacious with less midbass bloat and less sharp highs. The FX700 have quite a lot of midbass, but it's more controlled than on the TT and their highs are significantly better than the TT's.


 

 I started the thread on the Brookstones and the Isurus has easily the better SQ. Hands down better sound and better value. Signature varies and the Brookstones is forgiving and an easy listen which everyone should like. But I can't think of one area the Brookstone wins at. Detail, clarity, transparency, speed, extension, stage size and airiness. They even have a similar fit and comfort level. Dsnuts and eke put them not far off the GR07. I can see that some might not like their sound sig over the Brookstone but hard to see them not being seen as the more refined of the two. Having heard all three(DDM1(bought), DDM2(loaner), and Brookstone(bought)) my pair of Isurus has the least bass amount, least mid-bass, and most clear bass of all four. Just my experience though with stock DUNU tips from a pair of Trident
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and unamped.
   
   
  On an aside, I just sold an old case this morning and decided to buy a pair of these...
  http://newgiz.blogspot.com/2011/11/panasonic-in-ear-buds-earphones-review.html with the unexpected funds. I got a pair of the black. They have been getting good reviews on Amazon and elsewhere. Been wanting to try them out. Someone earlier in this thread said they liked a pair of Panasonic more than the Philips. They should be fun to compare to the 3580. They were $10.45 shipped from Adorama.


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





dubs73p said:


> Which of the comply tips are best for the TTs, size and model?
> 
> Thanks


 


  I use T-500 and it works well.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I started the thread on the Brookstones and the Isurus has easily the better SQ. Hands down better sound and better value. Signature varies and the Brookstones is forgiving and an easy listen which everyone should like. But I can't think of one area the Brookstone wins at. Detail, clarity, transparency, speed, extension, stage size and airiness. They even have a similar fit and comfort level. Dsnuts and eke put them not far off the GR07. I can see that some might not like their sound sig over the Brookstone but hard to see them not being seen as the more refined of the two. Having heard all three(DDM1(bought), DDM2(loaner), and Brookstone(bought)) my pair of Isurus has the least bass amount, least mid-bass, and most clear bass of all four. Just my experience though with stock DUNU tips from a pair of Trident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, different pair of ears then, or maybe product variation in TTs. I didn't hear much real clarity from my pair of Isurus, the lower mids were noticably affected by bass, and I don't count fake detail from thin and sharp treble as actual detail. The TT's treble were most reminiscent of the ClarityOnes, which too try to fake clarity with thin/sharp treble. If you have a test track that shows off superior detail on the TTs over the DDM, please post it and I'll check with my DDMs. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a big fan of the DDM's slightly dark sound signature and wear them with a loose fit to attenuate bass, but they sound very agreeable to my ears that way. The TTs on the other hand can't be worn loosely to tame their bass, because that makes their treble even thinner and more sibilant. Of course stage size and airiness also benefit from a loose seal with the DDMs, but you just can't do the same with the TTs. jm2c.


----------



## james444

Quote: 





pack21 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> 
> Do you think FX-500, would be a huge upgrade to Isurus?In general as a big difference?
> ...


 

 I think it would be best to ask Inks, since he's heard both the CKM99 (the TT's alleged sibling) and the newer batch FX500. My FX500 were from an older batch and would distort bass at high volume, but Inks told me this has been fixed on the newer batches.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I started the thread on the Brookstones and the Isurus has easily the better SQ. Hands down better sound and better value. Signature varies and the Brookstones is forgiving and an easy listen which everyone should like. But I can't think of one area the Brookstone wins at. Detail, clarity, transparency, speed, extension, stage size and airiness. They even have a similar fit and comfort level. Dsnuts and eke put them not far off the GR07. I can see that some might not like their sound sig over the Brookstone but hard to see them not being seen as the more refined of the two. Having heard all three(DDM1(bought), DDM2(loaner), and Brookstone(bought)) my pair of Isurus has the least bass amount, least mid-bass, and most clear bass of all four. Just my experience though with stock DUNU tips from a pair of Trident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 I bought the Panasonic HJE160 a while ago as I was curious to try some Panasonic earphones..I thought those had some potential but I found the music somewhat thin and compressed sounding from them. While they have proper highs mids and bass I just couldn't get into them so I sold them but wasn't 100% disappointed with the sound. So I ended up getting these to see if they have a better more refined  sound. The Panasonic HJE350 slimz earphones. I was considering their HJE450 model for $5 more but there are as much negative reviews on them as the positive ones.  The HJE350 Turns out to be a very solid sub $20 earphone. The sound is complete clean and balanced well, and while it has the same sound signature as the cheaper HJE160. These correct the thinness of sound on the HJE160. I can understand why the majority of reviews on Amazon for these are positive. These offer a solid value for the money and sound way better than any pack in earphone you get with your mp3 players..
   
  For casual listeners these are indeed a good option. I was surprised that after some burn in these have a much more complete sound than on open box. Solid build, minimum microphonics, no cord memory, While they look similar in style to the isurus. The physical size is actually a small one so they will fit everyone.. If you guys end up enjoying the lower numbered model of these Panasonics. I can tell you these are a more refined version and are definitely worth the money spent to get one..
   
  The bass on these HJE350 is very surprising. Much like the bass on the SHE3580. These have a complete and full dynamic satisfactory bass with some mid bass hump but nothing too annoying. The overall sound is a smooth and sweet one and they do share some similarities to the Philips SHE3580.  The only negative that comes to the sound on these is the sound stage. It is very similar to the sound staging on the Philips SHE3580 just a tad smaller. 
   
  The driver sits inside your ears similar to the SHE3580 and is a closed design so it does not have a wide stage that most prefer, I would even say a mid/smallish stage I think that is what lead to the compressed sound on the HJE160s. If the drivers were vented or angled where they sit outside your ear a bit on these, these would get a thread from me but ultimately this is the only true issue with these..Otherwise it has a smooth and sweet tone to the sound that makes them an easy casual listen.. It is a phone that non audiophiles and casual listeners will absolutely love but for guys that demand tops in sound and performance for your cash. We have a thread called TT isurus and Philips SHE3580.. These do compete with the SHE3580. But these also cost double.


----------



## Insidious Meme

Heh, shouldn't this just be called the "Dsnuts Cheap IEM Odyssey" or something else than the current thread title? 

That said, I'm still enjoying the Isurus here. At least using it more than my TF10's for now.


----------



## jant71

Thanks for the impressions on the Panny's Dsnuts. I was most interested the newer HJE180 as they tout a new dimpled driver and they have a greater FR than the older 350 and 450. That, the price, the decent reviews, and the short stem design similar to the Philips. We'll see if they give the 3580 a run or not


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> Heh, shouldn't this just be called the "Dsnuts Cheap IEM Odyssey" or something else than the current thread title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A Dsnuts odyssey. I like that. Lol!!
   

  
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Thanks for the impressions on the Panny's Dsnuts. I was most interested the newer HJE180 as they tout a new dimpled driver and they have a greater FR than the older 350 and 450. That, the price, the decent reviews, and the short stem design similar to the Philips. We'll see if they give the 3580 a run or not


 

 Let us know how you like them. I am a huge fan of Panasonic stuff. If you guys don't know already. Lol! You tell me if they are worthy I will snag those up in a hurry. I do like these HJE350s but am always looking for an upgrade..


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





insidious meme said:


> Heh, shouldn't this just be called the "Dsnuts Cheap IEM Odyssey" or something else than the current thread title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was using the Isurus more as well just for putting hours on them and getting used to them. The Isurus seems pretty competitive to a stock TF10 but my recabled TF10 is a much cleaner window into the music and shows it who's boss. Quicker, more extended esp. on the high end, and makes the Isurus sound clouded(but still short of muddy). Actually using the large 3580 tips on my TF10 right now. I'll try the Jlab tips when I get those as well on both the UE and Tt. The blue should look cool on the UE.


----------



## eke2k6

This song is easily in my top 20 favorites. Dsnuts, compare with your GR07 and Isurus, and tell me what you think. I think it's a perfect example of how the GR07 can have plenty bass without even touching the mids/vocals.


----------



## AuralHygiene

So quick question. can someone tell me the SQ diff between the SHE 9700 and the ISURUS? I've just ordered the latter, but after after reading some of the rave reviews on the 9700 over the 3580, I've been curious about them. But do tell me if i'm getting the wrong impression.


----------



## pack21

After starting using Isurus from about 150 hours, i come back to Queen album, and initial simbilance from Freddie M. voice is gone, cool.
   
   
  Next week will order a MOAGAMI Cable and a Neutrik Jack, for recable TT....they worth it.
   
   
  ;D


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> This song is easily in my top 20 favorites. Dsnuts, compare with your GR07 and Isurus, and tell me what you think. I think it's a perfect example of how the GR07 can have plenty bass without even touching the mids/vocals.


 


  The GR07 on this tune is very natural sounding. I can clearly tell the flat response on this tune. When I changed up to the isurus the vocals are bit more prominent but very nice quality in the presentation on the tune as well..The quality of the GR07 is clearly evident on good recordings and everything is clean and proper the way it should be.. It is astounding to me the isurus has a bit more forward sounding on the vocals and instrument separation and detail on the tune is just awesome. For a phone that cost 1/8th of a higher quality Gr07 the isurus holds its own against them..Wow. I knew going into this thread the isurus was a good value and sounded great but I had no idea just how much..Everyone with the isurus take a listen to this tune. What you guys think?

  
  Quote: 





auralhygiene said:


> So quick question. can someone tell me the SQ diff between the SHE 9700 and the ISURUS? I've just ordered the latter, but after after reading some of the rave reviews on the 9700 over the 3580, I've been curious about them. But do tell me if i'm getting the wrong impression.


 


 Both are great values for their prices and I think getting any of them will be satisfactory. The Isurus has extended highs and detail that rival some of the best universal Iems. Much like the Gr07 however, they need a solid burn in for the highs to mellow and better tips make them a serious contender against phones that cost much more. The SHE9700 is a crazy free phone Philips packed into their Mp3 player back in 2004.. The player wasn't anything special but this phone was. These are yet another crazy valued earphone that no one would assume sounds great but they do indeed sound awesome..
   
  The isurus is the type of phone that will grow on you and impress more and more as you get used to the sound. The SHE9700 is the type of phone that will impress right a way with it's strong high quality bass and balanced presentation..If you got the isurus enjoy one of the best hidden treasures in earphones.  If you end up getting the SHE9700 those just are right in so many ways they are worth tracking down if you are curious..If you love detail in your tunes the isurus is amazing for a dynamic driver, if you just want to enjoy one of the best bassy fun sounding iems on the planet not too many know about both the Philips SHE3580 and the SHE9700 are just too awesome not to consider.. One is more technical while the other is just plain fun. All 3 are worthy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Heres one for you eke. Take a listen. See what you think. Try the isurus you tell me how this sounds with them. Unreal!
  Guitar never sounded better.


----------



## pack21

Another amazing test (air space presence) for Isurus.
   
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqww0RScMs&ob=av2n
   
   
  Pet Shop Boys - Ultimate Pet Shop Boys , is another great albun for this baby.


----------



## gelocks

I forgot all about these!
  I got the Isurus a while ago, left them burning at work for a few days and tried them on.
  I have to say that I DON'T like IEMs and this one is no exception!
  Not because of the sound though, I actually found them quite good but they were also uncomfortable for me. I changed the tips and I believe I used the smallest ones that came with the headphones... with those it was better but still, I find these weird to put on! (it's like they are too big for my ears! lol)
   
  Anyway, I'll probably use them with my Archos 605 and my Kindle when I'm in bed... at least I don't have to use full-size cans now when reading.


----------



## Dsnuts

These bigger dynamic drivers aren't the most comfortable I have to admit. I have no issues as I have mid/larger ears but I can see how these and the MP8320 would be an issue.
   
  You should have gotten the other phone on the thread. The Philips SHE3580. .I know you like bassy tunes too. You would absolutely love the bass on the SHE3580. It is more than very satisfactory it is amazing.. $10 and you will never ever have to worry about sound leakage in your cube.  One of the smallest earphone on the planet and produces bass that equals your fullsized Denons.. Try n track one down. I think you would be pleasantly surprised by their sound and comfort.


----------



## Inks

james444 said:


> I think it would be best to ask Inks, since he's heard both the CKM99 (the TT's alleged sibling) and the newer batch FX500. My FX500 were from an older batch and would distort bass at high volume, but Inks told me this has been fixed on the newer batches.


 
  Easily preferred the FX500 to the CKM99. It was bassier, but more controlled, smoother treble (though still quite forward) with a more open sound with the wooden timbre. My FX500 had no distorting bass, but the price has really gone up on these. 
   
  Still think calling the Isurus the CKM99 OEM is more of a way of hyping the product as there is no solid grounds. 
   
  Thanks for your impressions on the Isurus James.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





inks said:


> Easily preferred the FX500 to the CKM99. It was bassier, but more controlled, smoother treble (though still quite forward) with a more open sound with the wooden timbre. My FX500 had no distorting bass, but the price has really gone up on these.
> 
> Still think calling the Isurus the CKM99 OEM is more of a way of hyping the product as there is no solid grounds.
> 
> Thanks for your impressions on the Isurus James.


 


  Inks, you know I have to ask you this so that I'm clear: have you heard the Isurus (I know you've heard the CKM99)? If you heard the Isurus and are saying it's nothing like the CKm99, then your opinion holds validity IMO. But if you haven't heard it and giving out speculation, then I think that's a bit unfair. I haven't heard either one yet. The only person I know who has heard both is jant71, but I'm still unclear on how similar or unsimilar he thinks they are. Again, I'm not trying to be adversarial, but it just concerns me when someone says something is or not like something else without hearing all products spoken about. I rather read an opinion of someone describing sound by their memory (which I know you don't think is possible) than speculating what something sounds like that they haven't heard. So, if you have heard both, disregard all of this, please, but if you haven't heard both please stop doing the readers of this post a disservice.


----------



## Yggdrassilious

The Isurus does indeed sound very nice. Ultimately I returned it because of the non-symmetrical cord and cheap plastic-y build. 
   
  Should the Isurus ever get repackaged/reshelled into something more premium I'd pay $100 for them.


----------



## Inks

I haven't and probably won't hear the Isurus as I am no longer interested though still tempting because of the price. 
   
  Thing is, I'm not the one claiming it uses the CKM99 driver or trying to prove that it isn't. As a critic, there just isn't enough solid proof to make that claim the OP is making, thus making my personal opinion of it . If you read my post, you should realize that it isn't conclusive. I am not saying that isn't the CKM99 driver and that's a fact, I'm expressing my skepticism.
   
  I don't understand why your example is brought up as it seems OT. Did I say something like "the Isurus seems to sound harsher than the CKM99 based on reading here". If I had I would understand that, but I'm saying the CKM99 relation seems like a tool of hype rather than something that has been well proven (inside-info, graphs, etc.).  Even if they sound similar, proving they're the same driver is a different thing
   
  The OP certainly seems to be enjoying them quite well that's fine, but you learn more about an IEM when it's critiqued and it hasn't been well laid out until James made his opinions. My take


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Heres one for you eke. Take a listen. See what you think. Try the isurus you tell me how this sounds with them. Unreal!
> Guitar never sounded better.


 


  Wow man, at this rate you're going to make me blow serious money on music. 
   
  Ok, I listened with the isurus and GR07. To my ears the GR07 is clearly superior, but the Isurus doesn't get clobbered. The best way I can say it is that the Isurus has all the 'data' of the song, but the GR07 infuses it with air and emotion. I just bought the song


----------



## james444

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Inks, you know I have to ask you this so that I'm clear: have you heard the Isurus (I know you've heard the CKM99)? If you heard the Isurus and are saying it's nothing like the CKm99, then your opinion holds validity IMO. But if you haven't heard it and giving out speculation, then I think that's a bit unfair. I haven't heard either one yet. The only person I know who has heard both is jant71, but I'm still unclear on how similar or unsimilar he thinks they are. Again, I'm not trying to be adversarial, but it just concerns me when someone says something is or not like something else without hearing all products spoken about. I rather read an opinion of someone describing sound by their memory (which I know you don't think is possible) than speculating what something sounds like that they haven't heard. So, if you have heard both, disregard all of this, please, but if you haven't heard both please stop doing the readers of this post a disservice.


 
   
  Quote: 





inks said:


> I haven't and probably won't hear the Isurus as I am no longer interested though still tempting because of the price.
> 
> Thing is, I'm not the one claiming it uses the CKM99 driver or trying to prove that it isn't. As a critic, there just isn't enough solid proof to make that claim the OP is making, thus making my personal opinion of it . If you read my post, you should realize that it isn't conclusive. I am not saying that isn't the CKM99 driver and that's a fact, I'm expressing my skepticism.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, sorry for having brought up the CKM99 again, but I was replying to a question about whether the FX500 would be an upgrade to the Isurus. My reasoning was like this: if Inks rated the FX500 higher than the CKM99, then they should be a possible upgrade, even for those who think that the Isurus and CKM99 are identical.
   
  As for my critique, I admit that I haven't given the TTs the 150 hours burn-in treatment that's been mentioned by some. I let them play for 24 hours, since no driver I've ever heard has shown significant change after the first few hours. I tried a myriad of tips though, plus wearing them with a loose seal, but like I said before, ime the combination of elevated bass and thin/sharp treble is anything but easy to manage.


----------



## KapteinJonz

Can anyone confirm if the Philips 3570 series are of the same quality as the 3580's? They're half the price of the 3580's on Amazon, so it's worth asking.


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





inks said:


> Thing is, I'm not the one claiming it uses the CKM99 driver or trying to prove that it isn't. As a critic, there just isn't enough solid proof to make that claim the OP is making, thus making my personal opinion of it . If you read my post, you should realize that it isn't conclusive. I am not saying that isn't the CKM99 driver and that's a fact, I'm expressing my skepticism.


 
   
  Well said.  I was really expecting some more concrete proof on these.  Certainly, the burden isn't on Inks since he was brought into this conversation... and given the evidence, he is right to be skeptical (as am I).
   
  In the end, though, I suppose it really doesn't matter. If you enjoy the Isurus now, that shouldn't change no matter who makes the drivers. As for me, I am still not sure where I stand on them.  But they have improved REMARKABLY with burn-in and different tips...more than I ever thought possible.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Inks, you know I have to ask you this so that I'm clear: have you heard the Isurus (I know you've heard the CKM99)? If you heard the Isurus and are saying it's nothing like the CKm99, then your opinion holds validity IMO. But if you haven't heard it and giving out speculation, then I think that's a bit unfair. I haven't heard either one yet. The only person I know who has heard both is jant71, but I'm still unclear on how similar or unsimilar he thinks they are. Again, I'm not trying to be adversarial, but it just concerns me when someone says something is or not like something else without hearing all products spoken about. I rather read an opinion of someone describing sound by their memory (which I know you don't think is possible) than speculating what something sounds like that they haven't heard. So, if you have heard both, disregard all of this, please, but if you haven't heard both please stop doing the readers of this post a disservice.


 



 To be clear, I haven't heard any of the CKM range. The AT mention probably does a disservice to the Isurus as it should stand on it's own merits. It actually does bear a good resemblance to my ES55 but I don't think they share a driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Can be good to compare to a more well known product to give an idea of how it performs. Of course you need to take it with a grain of salt, as always, when it is not compared to the real thing but Joker's description of it. At least Dsnuts stated that and also that he did not own the CKM99. If left to do over again I'm sure he would have left the AT rebrand thing out.


----------



## christoophat

From the 3 budget iems I've gone & purchased ( the Isurus, the Monoprice, & the Philips SHE3580) the set I'm enjoying the most overall so far is the lowly Philips, due to the fact they are easy to insert, I can use the stock tips, & they sound GREAT!! Plus I have been hanging them up so that the cable has relaxed a bit, making them easier to unfurl & use. I'm not saying that they sound the best out of the three, but they are currently my "go to" set due to good SQ & ease of use.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> To be clear, I haven't heard any of the CKM range. The AT mention probably does a disservice to the Isurus as it should stand on it's own merits. It actually does bear a good resemblance to my ES55 but I don't think they share a driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I apologize jant71, it was takoyaki7 who I was thinking of but typed your name for some reason.... And he probably hasn't heard both. So maybe no one has heard both?


----------



## pack21

Do not forget that Isurus may be losing some SQ due to the cable, its replacement may further increase the SQ, who knows? for something high-end iem brings good cables. 

Im trying Now, remove some polyester Blue from Internal cup Housing....from here sound comes out in back.....vents are not totally open with glue used to fix the tip.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thread title changed.. I have decided to continue this thread as a discovery thread for budget fi.. Considering that there are so many out there in iem land that we as a community have not discovered yet. Instead of making several threads based on newly found ones we can throw our efforts on this one. The Isurus and the Philips SHE3580 to me set standards for what we can expect for solid budget fi stuff around here and if any of you guys have comparable earphones that the rest of the community might enjoy as well please feel free to post your impressions of them on this thread.
   
  I appreciate to all that have purchased the 2 earphones and more based on this thread and I hope we will continue to find greatness in cheaper alternatives that will break the bar set by these 2 iems. As always fellas. Happy listening.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





christoophat said:


> From the 3 budget iems I've gone & purchased ( the Isurus, the Monoprice, & the Philips SHE3580) the set I'm enjoying the most overall so far is the lowly Philips, due to the fact they are easy to insert, I can use the stock tips, & they sound GREAT!! Plus I have been hanging them up so that the cable has relaxed a bit, making them easier to unfurl & use. I'm not saying that they sound the best out of the three, but they are currently my "go to" set due to good SQ & ease of use.


 


  I felt the need to do that cable thing as well. Clipped to something with a little weight to them and hang them over a chair back. It seems to get a bit better. Maybe needs another night of "treatment" though. I like the stock tips. I use the large on my TF10. Not sure I have settled on tips for the Philips. The Head-direct big bi-flanges sound quite good and make them sound less intimate/close together and a bit more open. They could use a cord slider but the newer 3680 seems to have both a case and cord slider to add to the package.


----------



## DUBS73P

Anyone have any experience with the Klipsch X1s, theyre about the same price as the TTs on Amazon UK
   
  Also, any update about the SHE3570 being the same as the SHE3580?


----------



## thehogester

On further listening I'm finding the treble a bit harsh on the SHH3580's. Do they settle down over time?


----------



## daveyostrow

I am still interested in hearing more what ppl think of the Brookstone clear doubles vs the Isurus...
  I now have the she9700 on the way and think that maybe that plastic wiring cover from the housing can be removed and make em more discrete. I would rather them over the she3580 for the convenience of not having to play with the EQ.
  Not excited about the she3580 and the she9700 cable they have... the cc51 cable is horrendous.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dubs73p said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Klipsch X1s, theyre about the same price as the TTs on Amazon UK
> 
> Also, any update about the SHE3570 being the same as the SHE3580?


 

 They seem to be the same. Though I don't have the SHE3570 I am certain at least they share the same driver and design. Even the newer 3680. I think all 3 use the same drivers as the housing is exactly the same. Many Companies just add a few cosmetic changes and then call them something new. I think this is the case for Philips here. They know they got a great sounding phone this is yet another way to cash in on what they have.
   


  Quote: 





thehogester said:


> On further listening I'm finding the treble a bit harsh on the SHH3580's. Do they settle down over time?


 

 Burn them in. I don't find the treble harsh at all on mine.


----------



## pack21

The back cover is a clip. is taking with the tip of a scalpel.....nothing broke
Now is the time to experiment, various materials, rubber, fabric, cardboard, fiber glass, etc. ....


 for example, put on cotton fabric enhances the sub bass, making sound slightly warmer.
Using nothing improves the surrounding.
   
   
   
TT is a great iem to Modding.


----------



## daveyostrow

looking forward to see how it turns out.
  anyone get the she9700 without the OEM packaging that can comment?


----------



## pack21

I decided to take the fabric in cotton, and get a half piece of lycra lady.

 IEM is now a completely open .... but still with some warm with lycra ..... I think I prefer the original covers with sound more analytical.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





pack21 said:


> I decided to take the fabric in cotton, and get a half piece of lycra lady.
> 
> IEM is now a completely open .... but still with some warm with lycra ..... I think I prefer the original covers with sound more analytical.


 



 Wow. So you prefer the original?


----------



## D7H7N

V-shaped FR. The bass is present, goes quite low.  Highs are detailed and can be kinda harsh if you turn up the volume, but I haven't really fully burned them in yet.  Oh yeah, the one thing you'll notice when you first put them on is the soundstage. 
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> looking forward to see how it turns out.
> anyone get the she9700 without the OEM packaging that can comment?


----------



## daveyostrow

soundstage that good?. The she9850 got harsh as well, not super deep bass but heavy enough.
  If the she9750 are the bass monsters for philips then something like Xears td-xx would be a fairer comparison for them... anyone?
  
  Quote: 





d7h7n said:


> V-shaped FR. The bass is present, goes quite low.  Highs are detailed and can be kinda harsh if you turn up the volume, but I haven't really fully burned them in yet.  Oh yeah, the one thing you'll notice when you first put them on is the soundstage.


----------



## D7H7N

Well I'm used to listening to closed headphones, so it impressed me lol.  It's not like amazing, just above average.


----------



## marlonmarabe

OK guys just got my philips she3580. I am still in shock how clear these iems are. I mean for $10??! You gotta be kidding me. Even my fxt90 isnt twice better. I cant believe how good these can sound with EQ. Ill burn them in for another 50 hours and see how it goes. Still in shock


----------



## crabnebula

FYI it appears the CKM99 has been discontinued by AT.
   
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/f0dfe17b2db64a43/index.html
   
  My theory would be that AT, Fischer and TT are all rebranding similiar Chinese IEMs.
   
  As an anecdote, I just so happened to receive a pair of SHE3580s at the same time as a pair of Monster Turbine Pro Coppers, and although I do prefer the latter after more listening (mids are lacking on the Philips by comparison), on some material I could barely hear a difference at first. They are indeed surprising for less than $10.
   
  Looking forward to hearing the Isurus.


----------



## Insidious Meme

crabnebula said:


> FYI it appears the CKM99 has been discontinued by AT.
> 
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/f0dfe17b2db64a43/index.html
> 
> ...




Looking at the AT site, the Isurus could be rebrands of the ATH-CKM33 or ATH-CKM55. Anyone check them out for comparision?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

marlonmarabe said:


> OK guys just got my philips she3580. I am still in shock how clear these iems are. I mean for $10??! You gotta be kidding me. Even my fxt90 isnt twice better. I cant believe how good these can sound with EQ. Ill burn them in for another 50 hours and see how it goes. Still in shock




Yes I know, incredible isn't it?  May I ask what EQ settings you're using? Similar to one of those I posted for this phone by any chance?


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Yes I know, incredible isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Im not sure if ive seen your eq settings but mine is sort of a v-shaped eq with the mids being raised 3-4 db higher. Man these things are a giant killer i tell ya


----------



## ri_toast

i have both, the brookstone clears are bass centric. large, full, rich, so much that midrange and treble are overwhelmed. you hear it and it's all there but overshadowed. in fact the clarity of the dual driver is very good. the ports are on the ends of the earpieces, easily covered you find voice is nice, treble is smooth. these hps you'd wear in a near noise free environment. isolation is not the strong point, they are musical and still put a smile on my face.
   
  the Tt in comparison is more dynamic and natural. when i go from the brookstones to the Tt i don't wonder what happened to the bass which is my impression coming from a lot of single ba's
  i think the Tts and clears complement each other very well. i carry both with me but forced to take one only i'd go with the Tts

  
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I am still interested in hearing more what ppl think of the Brookstone clear doubles vs the Isurus...
> I now have the she9700 on the way and think that maybe that plastic wiring cover from the housing can be removed and make em more discrete. I would rather them over the she3580 for the convenience of not having to play with the EQ.
> Not excited about the she3580 and the she9700 cable they have... the cc51 cable is horrendous.


----------



## pack21

deleted


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Wow. So you prefer the original?


 
   
   
After some experimentation, no.


 I put some air paper card, between the house and lycra fabric.

 To view, is the best set i ever had with Isurus.

 Increased detail in the soundstage, I hear the distant chorus voice, more clearer and natural looking.

 The sounds in soundstage are more separate and distinct.

  
Bass is not a issue for me because i like, as it is, neutral and present when is needed.
I think the paper card may have eliminated some of the sharp resonance of the stock plastic cover.... somehow shouldhave mitigated any brighter.

 Or is just burn-in still working.
I think the drives are from good level, but only placed in a nest weak ), it's a matter of trying improve it ..... many high-end iem, use filters for better SQ, even SM3 V1.
Next step, is try diferents filters inside nozzle.


----------



## Huxley

In the meantime, fed up with mine i've thrown caution to the wind, and totally stuffed them with epoxy putty.
   
  Interesting, mids are more forward and the bass is more prominent, and the sibilance i hated has reduced a bit.
   
  They are still uncomfortable so double flanges will be on the way soon.
   
  But at last the sound is now more to my liking, they have a bit of body to them.


----------



## DUBS73P

Just received my TTSs finally
   
  First impressions are pretty good, it didnt really blow me away but I suppose it does sound technically better than my UEs
  build isn't too bad but one phone does wiggle a tiny bit
   
  Couple of annoying things with my iPhone 4 however, firstly the mic doesnt work and when listening to music it does 3 ticks in each phone and repeats nonstop, it is hardly audible but on quiet bits it is very frustrating, I've tested this on 2 iPhone 4, a 4S, 3GS and an iPad and it only happens on the iPhone 4
  secondly, for some reason when they're plugged into my iPhone it doesn't automatically lock anymore?
   
  Cant really get my head round the fit either at the moment, it's odd but is comfy none the less, just doesn't seem to be air tight no matter what buds I use, the fit is better if you wear them on opposite ears but it's less comfortable
   
  Ill be ordering the SHE3583 as well to see if that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## daveyostrow

Nice to hear, I have been tempted to try the brookstones for some time now... have you by chance tried any of the xears?
  
  Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> i have both, the brookstone clears are bass centric. large, full, rich, so much that midrange and treble are overwhelmed. you hear it and it's all there but overshadowed. in fact the clarity of the dual driver is very good. the ports are on the ends of the earpieces, easily covered you find voice is nice, treble is smooth. these hps you'd wear in a near noise free environment. isolation is not the strong point, they are musical and still put a smile on my face.
> 
> the Tt in comparison is more dynamic and natural. when i go from the brookstones to the Tt i don't wonder what happened to the bass which is my impression coming from a lot of single ba's
> i think the Tts and clears complement each other very well. i carry both with me but forced to take one only i'd go with the Tts


----------



## ri_toast

short answer. no.
  my iems are listed on my profile, feel free to ask away.
  my short list of what's next; stax portable, Atrio mg7

  
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Nice to hear, I have been tempted to try the brookstones for some time now... have you by chance tried any of the xears?


----------



## david8613

been listening to all my buds, and guess who takes the crown? the good old phillips 3850. never can get a super good seal with the thermal takes, and can be harsh sometimes with highs. the phillips 9700 sound fantastic with good stuff but can be too revealing with bad recordings and make things sound bad, but the 3580 sound great all the time with everything! amazing for 10.00! if these could be recabled can you imagine?


----------



## quisxx

Yo D's gotta say thanks sooo much dude. Both the TT's and the xeports arrived today. Xeports sound amazing better than any of the phones I have heard and this is out the box no burn in. Then I opened the TT's (really great packaging like the higher end V-Moda phones)....... I put them on and...... I **** you not, I had the biggest smile on my face like a kid on Christmas morning and my mouth just hung open for the duration of the song. I've heard this song sooo many times but it was a totaly different song this time. I don't know why but I just got happy like I was high or something. My song that I auditioned these headphones with (if you don't like this song your brain is wired wrong lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqVi-QwDEgI
   
  THANKS AGIAIN D'S!!!!!!


----------



## crabnebula

Someone already noticed that the TT's appear to be physically identical to the Fischer Audio TS-9003. These are selling for about $20 in Russia.
   
http://timrocksmusic.com/naushniki/fischer-audio-ts-9003


----------



## GigaFi

Lookie what I got!
   

   
  Couldn't pass up on the blue and black (again) for cheap online. Makes me want to get every color lol.
   
  I get to experience the horrors of opening these bad boys two more times, yay!


----------



## marlonmarabe

what tips fit best guys? im using genuine sony hybrids now. Seems like a good match


----------



## dweaver

I recieved a brand new pair of 3850 today but I am having issues with them cutting in and out volume wise almost like a short so I am not happy with that as warranty work on something this cheap will be almost more costly than the item is worth. When they are working I would say they are competent for the price paid and better than most IEM's worth 2-3 times the cost.  I am not sure they will replace any of the IEM's I have in my lineup though. But will burn them in and re-evaluate.


----------



## CrystalT

How do the TT compare to Klipsch Image x10 in terms of sound quality? 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> How do the TT compare to Klipsch Image x10 in terms of sound quality?
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 

 the x10s are really small, isolation is really good comfort is unmatched.
  you asked about sound quality, isn't much of a contest, the Tts have every attribute. soundstage, dynamics, presence.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Yo D's gotta say thanks sooo much dude. Both the TT's and the xeports arrived today. Xeports sound amazing better than any of the phones I have heard and this is out the box no burn in. Then I opened the TT's (really great packaging like the higher end V-Moda phones)....... I put them on and...... I **** you not, I had the biggest smile on my face like a kid on Christmas morning and my mouth just hung open for the duration of the song. I've heard this song sooo many times but it was a totaly different song this time. I don't know why but I just got happy like I was high or something. My song that I auditioned these headphones with (if you don't like this song your brain is wired wrong lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqVi-QwDEgI
> 
> THANKS AGIAIN D'S!!!!!!


 


  Thats why I renamed this thread the discovery thread, You just discovered something new for you and that is what it's all about. Burn them in try different tips..Enjoy the heck out of your new phones.


  Quote: 





dweaver said:


> I recieved a brand new pair of 3850 today but I am having issues with them cutting in and out volume wise almost like a short so I am not happy with that as warranty work on something this cheap will be almost more costly than the item is worth. When they are working I would say they are competent for the price paid and better than most IEM's worth 2-3 times the cost.  I am not sure they will replace any of the IEM's I have in my lineup though. But will burn them in and re-evaluate


 
   
  I think for the most part QC on these are actually good but one issue I have had with those flimsy ear tips they throw in these is when I stay still I have no issue but only when I move any part of my face, I get that same issue where the sound kinda cuts in and out. Maybe better tips might help? It does for me.


----------



## CrystalT

Would.you.be more concise, please?

Also my x10's are super uncomfortable. The form factor doesn't work well with my ears.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelt2359

My TT's work GREAT. I love the SQ. The comfort, however, is awful.


----------



## ri_toast

crystalt said:


> Would.you.be more concise, please?
> Also my x10's are super uncomfortable. The form factor doesn't work well with my ears.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk




This is something I never hear about the klipsch x line. What tips?


----------



## pack21

How to dramatically improve the sub-bass and isolation in the TT. 

Just cover with tape the micro hole in the house that is under the tip ..... but will create a suction in the ear is a matter of finding a good compromise to cover more or less the micro hole. 
...and play with tip adjustment. 
Try it. 

In my case vacum in minime due i have back house open.


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> the x10s are really small, isolation is really good comfort is unmatched.
> you asked about sound quality, isn't much of a contest, the Tts have every attribute. soundstage, dynamics, presence.


 
   
  Well, if we're being honest here, the x10s also have much less sibilance than the Isurus (even after burn-in).  For me, the x10s are much easier to listen to over long periods while still having a good level of detail.  They are more forgiving of low bitrates and, imo,  have more bass quantity.  But the Isurus will reveal things in the music that the x10s don't.  I like them both, but they are very different.


----------



## CrystalT

I wonder if my x10s are faulty because they're sibilant to the point of being fatiguing no matter what tips I used. I have to practically eliminate the 8khz frequency to listen to them for long periods of time.

Another question, then. Because the x10 and tt are different beasts, how does the tt compare to soundmagic's PL30?

These phones seem intriguing, and I'm considering buying them in 3 weeks.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalT

ri_toast said:


> crystalt said:
> 
> 
> > Would.you.be more concise, please?
> ...




I have tried all of the gels, every size of hybrid, ety triple flanges, and foamies. The gels stay put within my ears, unlike the foams or hybrids, but they're sensitive to every movement of my jaw, and head position. It's impossible for me to keep an adequate seal unless I keep my mouth shut and lay absolutely motionless.

The hybrids and foams get ejected from my ear canal after a few minutes. This is problematic because I find a shallow seal to produce the optimal sound quality, but my ears tend to force the tips out, often before even a single song finishes.

Dual and trial flanges are more of.the same issue as the gels. They rub the ear raw, and the deep insertion causes discomfort, and debilitating pressure build up.

The small gels are the most comfortable, but I have to insert them extremely deeply for a proper seal, and the smallest movements cause the tips to jab against the insides of my ears, and have caused them to bleed at one point.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I have tried all of the gels, every size of hybrid, ety triple flanges, and foamies. The gels stay put within my ears, unlike the foams or hybrids, but they're sensitive to every movement of my jaw, and head position. It's impossible for me to keep an adequate seal unless I keep my mouth shut and lay absolutely motionless.
> The hybrids and foams get ejected from my ear canal after a few minutes. This is problematic because I find a shallow seal to produce the optimal sound quality, but my ears tend to force the tips out, often before even a single song finishes.
> Dual and trial flanges are more of.the same issue as the gels. They rub the ear raw, and the deep insertion causes discomfort, and debilitating pressure build up.
> The small gels are the most comfortable, but I have to insert them extremely deeply for a proper seal, and the smallest movements cause the tips to jab against the insides of my ears, and have caused them to bleed at one point.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 
   
   
  I had some trouble getting a good fit with standard oval tips on the x10, but the sony hybrids worked great.  Very comfortable.
   
  It sounds like you need to get rid of those x10s immediately! 
  The Isurus does not require deep insertion and will likely be much more comfortable for you....certainly no bleeding.  You need to be careful!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

If you find shallow insertion better, you might want to adapt your x10's tube size up to use bigger core tips from other headphones:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586276/de-cored-comply-tips-eartip-adapter-ring-philips-tips-instant-win


----------



## CrystalT

Thanks for the input. I'd love to read comparisons of the TT to Soundmagic's PL30.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsnuts

Have a soundmagic on order. Will let you know.  I have to tell you guys I am definitely now sold on the GR07. I'm a fan! For me these got it.
   
  @ guys getting the Jlab bi flange tips. Important tip I forgot to mention. You have to put the entire tip to be flush with the driver.


----------



## oshia86

So, which actually is the better sounding headphone of the Thermaltake and Phillips?


----------



## Dsnuts

One is a bit analytical detailed, leaning a bit on the fun side energetic sound with solid bass. AT sound signature and even some pioneer fans will relate to sound signature, has the wider stage and clarity. You have to have a medium to large ears to have some comfort on these. Almost similar size to the MP8320. Big drivers.
   
  And the other is a smooth sounding clean awesome bass earphone a solid balance for a bass heavier phone. Is the most comfiest earphones on the planet while doing your music justice for $10 or less..Both are great deals hence the title of the thread. Both are completely different it just depends on what signature is more your flavor..


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> what tips fit best guys? im using genuine sony hybrids now. Seems like a good match


 
  +1 on the sonys. i got the jlab tips, they don't work for me. fit is everything, what works for you may not for others.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry to hear those didn't work out for you..That kind sucks oh well back to the drawing board for tips. I will flow you the next set since I had you get them to try out. I will get us some foam tips. Mean while hybrids work.


----------



## ri_toast

it's fine, i'll find an iem the Jlabs work on, or maybe i should have tried the large; i use medium for almost everything.
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry to hear those didn't work out for you..That kind sucks oh well back to the drawing board for tips. I will flow you the next set since I had you get them to try out. I will get us some foam tips. Mean while hybrids work.


----------



## Dsnuts

The large works but it kinda feels like you are stuffing some loose cabbage into your ears..


----------



## Dsnuts

For guys that are getting the Jlab tips. The large ones seal in the sound but this is how to do it to hear what I am hearing on them.  Throw the Medium sized tips on there all the way in and not resting on the groves on the tip of the TT. Then shove the whole thing into your ear canal.. Even though you aren't gonna get 100% sound seal what you will get is the 100% of the sound.
   
  I don't know if this makes sense but the Jlab tips biflanges sit long onto the nozzle there fore even though you aren't getting an air tight seal you will get the full sound because the tips, at least for me sit closer to my eardrum. So when I say they sound like the sounds are amplified a bit this is what I mean.. I am not getting 100% seal but I am getting 100% sound. Try this and see what happens.


----------



## Prakhar

So Im getting some mixed opinions here.
  Which ones are actually better the SHE 9700 or the SHE 3580?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't think one is necessarily better than the other. I like em both. The SHE9700 is more extended physically and sonically but both will do your music complete justice. I was listening to my SHE3580 today and it is just amazing to me how awesome the bass is on these. Once you have bass this good you can tell how lacking other phones are in bass once you get used to the sounds of these two. Try out the SHE3580 and see how you like em.. If you like one and become a fan of their sound. You can always try the other..For me I like em both equally.


----------



## Majin

Is there any other site beside Ebay that sells the philips she3580 cheap and ships to the Netherlands?


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





majin said:


> Is there any other site beside Ebay that sells the philips she3580 cheap and ships to the Netherlands?


 

Watch amazon.uk and look for the SHE3580, SHE3581, SHE3582 or SHE3583


----------



## pack21

huxley said:


> In the meantime, fed up with mine i've thrown caution to the wind, and totally stuffed them with epoxy putty.
> 
> Interesting, mids are more forward and the bass is more prominent, and the sibilance i hated has reduced a bit.
> 
> ...




How did you that? 


Can you show us a pic of then.

Thx


----------



## GigaFi

Anyone here heard the Brainwavz Betas and know how they compare to the SHE3580s?
   
  Not sure if I *need* another pair of IEMs but...there's an itch.


----------



## CrystalT

Buy them, return if unsatisfied. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## dziendobry

Just got the SHE9700 from AwesomeService123 on amazon, I am returning them as they were not new, check yours carefully if you bought from that particular seller.  I had wear spots on the bottom right earpiece and either glue or ear wax on the outside rim of the screen mesh.  So I didn't even have a listen.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> Anyone here heard the Brainwavz Betas and know how they compare to the SHE3580s?
> 
> Not sure if I *need* another pair of IEMs but...there's an itch.


 


  $10? I bet you have never heard a earphone this cheap that sounds this good. Never had the betas but I bet these will give those a run for not only sounds but I truly doubt the sub bass will be better. I have full sized basshead cans that can't do better. I prefer the bass on the SHE3580 over my Ultrasone DJ1 actually.. While those have plenty of punch the sub bass is not bad but not great. The SHE3580 however. It has to be experienced. eQ them and I guarantee these will satisfy any bass head.


----------



## oshia86

Ordered a set of the Phillips. Don't really see a point in "bass head" headphones, but hopefully they are balanced enough for my liking. At least these should fit better than the Monoprice 8320's. Got them from Amazon with free 2day shipping. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Just got the SHE9700 from AwesomeService123 on amazon, I am returning them as they were not new, check yours carefully if you bought from that particular seller.  I had wear spots on the bottom right earpiece and either glue or ear wax on the outside rim of the screen mesh.  So I didn't even have a listen.


 
   
  Nothing says awesome service like a used product. Lol!. Thats not good. My particular one came with the back of the plastic/back board the earphones came in completely off. My initial thought was these were open. But on careful inspection nothing on the inside was touched so I kept them. They did look like they have been sitting around a shop for a long time though.  One bit of warning to guys. I do believe these SHE9700 are discontinued phones and are left over product from 2004-2007ish.  So if you do plan on getting one. Get one soon as once they sell out of them I truly doubt these will be available at all...
   
  Why should you care? Well even though these SHE9700 was out before the SHE3580..I am thinking they took the same driver on them and threw them in a smaller driver case that is now the SHE3580. The sound is identical but the SHE9700 has the better housing design for a bit better acoustics and dynamics on both ends. So naturally to the guys that try out the SHE3580 and like them would also  like the SHE9700. But how many that are out there for the consumer to purchase? The SHE9700 was never a popular phone as they were pack in phones Philips threw into their MP3s back in the day. We all know how we feel about pack in earphones but these are truly awesome.


----------



## dflock

Same here. But a different vendor via Amazon. They were "new" with no retail packaging. They came in a ziplock with one set of tips that had ear wax on them! Ha. But for $9.49 shipped, I didn't expect much.
   
  On a side note, I'm wondering about the 9800... But can't find them anywhere but eBay and they are pricey.
   
   
  Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Just got the SHE9700 from AwesomeService123 on amazon, I am returning them as they were not new, check yours carefully if you bought from that particular seller.  I had wear spots on the bottom right earpiece and either glue or ear wax on the outside rim of the screen mesh.  So I didn't even have a listen.


----------



## ericp10

So the Isurus came in this morning. I've only had about 10 minutes with it with stock large tips. First (and I mean first) initial thoughts is that the sound is "quite nice" for a $20 IEM (what I paid for it). Of course, no burn-in yet, but I can hear its potential. The bass is plentiful; the mids are forward enough with nice vocals; and the treble doesn't bother me (some say it's shrill and too thin, but I don't hear the shrill sound or that its thin yet. I'm not huge on treble anyway, but would notice if it was too harsh).

 What I'm getting at is that I can hear the potential in these earphones. Will it get up to GR07 quality? I highly doubt it. But I can see it competing with many of the $100 IEMs out here now. It's really a nice clear and detailed dynamic (not as clear as the GR07 or FXT90 ....yet). At $20 you can't beat it as a bang-for-the-buck in my limited time with it.

 The mic - as expected - doesn't work with my cellphone, but the instructions clearly states that it would only with certain cellphones depending on the configuration. Not a big deal for me. I'm just mentioning this in case some of you think that is a defect in the phones,  which is not. More thoughts later with burn-in, different tips and some quality time. Nice fine @ Dsnuts....


----------



## ericp10

Forgot to add that the packaging is quite nice and way more than I expected for such a cheap pair of IEMs. It also comes with a nice pleather carrying case...


----------



## CrystalT

Eric, A. Headphones are mechanical, therefore you can't burn them in, which is a digital/optical term. Drivers do break in, but it happens within the first few hours of operation, and the difference is inaudible. What you're experiencing is your mind adjusting to the sound signature. You will not hear any difference now, or 100 hours later.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Eric, A. Headphones are mechanical, therefore you can't burn them in, which is a digital/optical term. Drivers do break in, but it happens within the first few hours of operation, and the difference is inaudible. What you're experiencing is your mind adjusting to the sound signature. You will not hear any difference now, or 100 hours later.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 


  XanderTJ, thank you for your input, but this belief/theory or whatever you want to call it has been debated ad nauseam for years now hear on head.fi.org. I do not agree with your belief that I'm experiencing my "mind adjusting to the sound signature." Actually, I know that is rubbish. Anyway, I believe in burn-in and it has been proven to me over and over again. I do not wish to get into a debate with you or anyone else about this. It's fine if you don't believe in it. Happy listening...


----------



## LaRzZa

I am a true believer in burn-in too and no one can change that.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Eric, A. Headphones are mechanical, therefore you can't burn them in, which is a digital/optical term. Drivers do break in, but it happens within the first few hours of operation, and the difference is inaudible. What you're experiencing is your mind adjusting to the sound signature. You will not hear any difference now, or 100 hours later.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 


  In the case of  Isurus,  after 150horas Burn-in, it burn simbilance, and made the sound more analytical.

 Also because of their poor insulation, change much through the tips.


 I have done some experiments, and the last bag was the plasticine over Isurus, now nearly all sound enters my ears.

 You must be careful  to not cover the micro hole in house, under the tip, if dont want lose analytical sound , taping that hole increases the sub-bass and warm the sound.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Eric, A. Headphones are mechanical, therefore you can't burn them in, which is a digital/optical term. Drivers do break in, but it happens within the first few hours of operation, and the difference is inaudible. What you're experiencing is your mind adjusting to the sound signature. You will not hear any difference now, or 100 hours later.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 
  Break in is a mechanical term. Don't drive your brand new car above a certain speed for a few hundred miles has to do with break in. Your new shoes becoming less rigid and more comfortable as they break in is also mechanical. Headphones are mechanical so you *can't* break them in(burn in as we refer to it)? The logic doesn't quite follow for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then you say drivers do break in(semantics since break and burn are both accepted terms) but you can't hear it. Nothing good comes from telling people what they can and can't hear. A bit audio snobbish with strict the audio terminology(when you know what people mean) and telling them what they should or shouldn't hear.
   
  Funny how the mind adjusting thing is used and that is even more out there. Break in can be explained and has some physical basis in fact. Yet delving into the mind processes of different brains and how people different perceive and adjust which can be way more varying that a simple headphone driver is many times put forth as the likely explanation. You know the size of a driver and possibly its construction and you have some facts vs. someone you know relatively nothing about let alone how their mind works and processes things. Isn't is usually the simpler answer. Never got that. If the hearing changes from burn in is not accepted the mind adjusting thing needs to be thrown out as well, no. 
   
  So, they are both equally invalid thus drop it all together.  
  
  Back to the topic. These Tt, Philips, etc. are good sounding phones for cheap you say, huh?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So the Isurus came in this morning. I've only had about 10 minutes with it with stock large tips. First (and I mean first) initial thoughts is that the sound is "quite nice" for a $20 IEM (what I paid for it). Of course, no burn-in yet, but I can hear its potential. The bass is plentiful; the mids are forward enough with nice vocals; and the treble doesn't bother me (some say it's shrill and too thin, but I don't hear the shrill sound or that its thin yet. I'm not huge on treble anyway, but would notice if it was too harsh).
> 
> What I'm getting at is that I can hear the potential in these earphones. Will it get up to GR07 quality? I highly doubt it. But I can see it competing with many of the $100 IEMs out here now. It's really a nice clear and detailed dynamic (not as clear as the GR07 or FXT90 ....yet). At $20 you can't beat it as a bang-for-the-buck in my limited time with it.
> 
> The mic - as expected - doesn't work with my cellphone, but the instructions clearly states that it would only with certain cellphones depending on the configuration. Not a big deal for me. I'm just mentioning this in case some of you think that is a defect in the phones,  which is not. More thoughts later with burn-in, different tips and some quality time. Nice fine @ Dsnuts....


 


   I am glad these are to your liking.. These were completely overlooked by everyone on the planet before I got my hands on one. But you can see why I have decided to introduce them to the community. It is well deserving. Give them some quality burn in time and try out some other tips. I really like that foam tip that came with my GR07. I recently ordered some similar looking foam products but several that work are bi flanges, foam type and hybrids. I noticed if you get a tip with a smaller outlet hole than the driver size these are ideal for better sound on them..
   
  I don't think these are for everyone but for guys that like the dynamic driver sounds..These are solid imo. I read that you are a percussion guy as so you will definitely enjoy these.. I love how I can make out every high hat note and pitch with clarity on these.  I know you are a man with many a high end iem and I was hoping these would not disappoint..Enjoy a new phone that don't cost much..


----------



## ericp10

X@ Dsnuts... Thanks guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am glad these are to your liking.. These were completely overlooked by everyone on the planet before I got my hands on one. But you can see why I have decided to introduce them to the community. It is well deserving. Give them some quality burn in time and try out some other tips. I really like that foam tip that came with my GR07. I recently ordered some similar looking foam products but several that work are bi flanges, foam type and hybrids. I noticed if you get a tip with a smaller outlet hole than the driver size these are ideal for better sound on them..
> 
> I don't think these are for everyone but for guys that like the dynamic driver sounds..These are solid imo. I read that you are a percussion guy as so you will definitely enjoy these.. I love how I can make out every high hat note and pitch with clarity on these.  I know you are a man with many a high end iem and I was hoping these would not disappoint..Enjoy a new phone that don't cost much..


----------



## ri_toast

your not going to like what i have to say so i won't say it. 
  i will say this, it's good to have an opinion.
  if you do get the Tts let me know what your opinion is after 100 hours. btw your optiumus will use the mic function, just so you know


----------



## Dsnuts

This is kinda funny. What does these look like to you guys. Well some of you guys will know. Just say no to ihip. I got some NFL headphones from these guys.. Indeed the worst sounding headphones on the planet. I am willing to bet money on it.


----------



## Majin

does the philips she3580 suffer from driver flex?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't think so. So far so good we haven't had anyone with that issue.


----------



## pack21

I can't stop listen TT, with  Reinforce plasticine housing, and foam inside stock tip .... all things are amplified, what i most like,  is surrounding presence Increased with awesome detail.

 In good recordings, and special live's  the imagin is amazing.


 The plastic material of Isurus, dispels much of the excellent sound of your drives ..... with plasticine wrapped in duct tapecould alleviate some of this dissipation.
   
   
This May explain why the CK-99 uses the titanium housing. (I'm not saying it is rebrands, but Isurus drives isn't from cheapos iems).


----------



## ericp10

So far (with Monster foam hybrids), the Isurus' bass sounds as deep as the DDM (1). It maybe a smidgen lighter in quantity. It also doesn't sound as muddy as the DDM. Mids are seem to be a bit more forward than the DDM; and there is definitely more treble presence than the DDM. 

 Yes, I'm comparing it to the DDM because that is the IEM that reminds me the most of the Isurus. Only thing the Isurus is lacking is the unique layered sound the DDM possesses with its dual drivers. I would dare say the the Isurus is clearer sound than the DDM though (I'm talking about the way my DDM sounds now with hundreds of hours of burn-in on it compared to this one with not even an hour on it). 
   
  Still wouldn't put the Isurus anywhere close to the FXT90, GR07 or RE262, but it's right there with the DDM and Shure 215. Again, this is without burn-in. EX600? Not quite there but closer than I expected it to be. This is a marvel to my ears for $20. I was very skeptical to be honest, but thought I would give my first "cheapie" a test drive and thus far it's succeeded over expectations. So right now, I would call the Isurus a clearer less-layered sounding DDM. Best I could compare it too. I think if you like the DDM  you will like the Isurus. Bass is deep and kind of muddy (a tad) with the hybrids, but I expect that to clear up. Notes are thick like the JVC FXT90, but not as clear and transparent (although the FXT90's sound is a little bit warmer than the Isurus). More initial impressions to come (by the way this is all coming from listening through the Fiio E10/E9 combo. So yes, these earphones amp nicely with the Fiio)....
   
  Nice soundstage and instrument separation too... The Isurus is like a mixture of the DDM and the TF10 (if it was a dynamic). DDM is warmer sounding, however, and the TF10's mids aren't as forward as the mids are in the Isurus.... Treble is quite a bit brighter in the Isurus than in the DDM...


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice.. I am from the opposite camp. I went from headphones to cheapie earphones cus that is what I had. Always kinda overlooked earphones. Cus being from the headphone camp. Earphones can't sound as good as full sized headphones. So I thought. I suppose most cheap stuff do end up sounding cheap minus the earphones on this thread and a few notable others.. After I had a brain fart and realized not only do earphones give serious competition to full sized headphones but offer the best absolute bang for your dollar in sound quality per dollar spent. I have been on a earphone bender ever since. Got 6 new ones coming to me..The wife would kill me if she saw all these earphones. My answer is always. I am trying to find a good phone for the customers dear.
   
  Now I am discovering the higher end iems and loving it.. Discovery thread it is.


----------



## ericp10

X2

 What type of business are you in, if you don't mind me asking?
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice.. I am from the opposite camp. I went from headphones to cheapie earphones cus that is what I had. Always kinda overlooked earphones. Cus being from the headphone camp. Earphones can't sound as good as full sized headphones. So I thought. I suppose most cheap stuff do end up sounding cheap minus the earphones on this thread and a few notable others.. After I had a brain fart and realized not only do earphones give serious competition to full sized headphones but offer the best absolute bang for your dollar in sound quality per dollar spent. I have been on a earphone bender ever since. Got 6 new ones coming to me..The wife would kill me if she saw all these earphones. My answer is always. I am trying to find a good phone for the customers dear.
> 
> Now I am discovering the higher end iems and loving it.. Discovery thread it is.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, foam tips are really no good (right now) for the Isurus. It deepens the bass, yes (would make a basshead proud), but it also muddies the bass. These need a silicon tip. Using a MEEL 11 large double-flange now. Wow!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am an award winning Cell phone dealer/ business owner for 14 years.. It is natural that I have a lot of down time so I have my computer set up with all that I need for music and gaming.  Yes I slack a lot but this gives me much time to discover gems like the ones you are hearing..I also sell headphones here to my unassuming customers. Basically they get to buy my rejects. Lol!!.. So I can afford to order the occasional dud only to find out they are indeed duds and I quicky repack it and sell them off..To my customers they get some of the best sounding stuff. Your average non audiophile only cares for one thing and one thing only .. MOAR BASS!. It can be as muddy as flabby as they get but. It must be quality if it has bass!.
   
  I was gonna say. You should try out some double flanges..Sound changes quite a bit with different tips more so on the isurus than any other earphone I have. Try this try that..


----------



## ericp10

Great! Thanks for sharing your story, and may your business continue to prosper. Interesting enough, the Isurus' mic didn't work with my Samsung Vibrant for some reason... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am an award winning Cell phone dealer/ business owner for 14 years.. It is natural that I have a lot of down time so I have my computer set up with all that I need for music and gaming.  Yes I slack a lot but this gives me much time to discover gems like the ones you are hearing..I also sell headphones here to my unassuming customers. Basically they get to buy my rejects. Lol!!.. So I can afford to order the occasional dud only to find out they are indeed duds and I quicky repack it and sell them off..To my customers they get some of the best sounding stuff. Your average non audiophile only cares for one thing and one thing only .. MOAR BASS!. It can be as muddy as flabby as they get but. It must be quality if it has bass!.
> 
> I was gonna say. You should try out some double flanges..Sound changes quite a bit with different tips more so on the isurus than any other earphone I have. Try this try that..


----------



## Joe Bloggs

By the way, I have been measurng the resonance peaks of many cheapie headphones I bought (the Philips SHE3580, SHE8005, SHE9620) and on all these phones there's at least one resonance peak that shifted in frequency after a few hours of use. If your ears are more sensitive to the original peak frequency than the new one that could translate to a reduction in sibilance, for example. As for me, I tune out those resonant peaks by EQ and a small shift in the peak frequency could cause my parametric EQ to partly miss the peak, which should be audible. So I check the frequency response of all my phones from time to time to spot changes. Granted the change could just as well result from the tips breaking in rather than the drivers, but a change is still a change. Then again if my comparison between an old and a new pair of SHE3580 is anything to go by, people do seem to make way too much of the amount of change that could take place 

Anyway there's a dedicated thread in the sound science sub forum for discussing burn in :rolleyes:


----------



## dziendobry

Update, got a refund for the IEM's with no issues, he doesn't want me to ship the IEM's back and seemed concerned that I received something that wasn't in new condition.
  
  Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Just got the SHE9700 from AwesomeService123 on amazon, I am returning them as they were not new, check yours carefully if you bought from that particular seller.  I had wear spots on the bottom right earpiece and either glue or ear wax on the outside rim of the screen mesh.  So I didn't even have a listen.


----------



## christoophat

Rec'd the JLabs medium tips today & stuck them on the Tts. They feel pretty good and as was mentioned perhaps lose a bit of the seal, but they sound pretty good so far, and I don't really notice any loss of bass. Gonna put some time on them tonight.


----------



## oshia86

I wouldn't buy from you just based off of this post.I hope you at least sell the units as used.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am an award winning Cell phone dealer/ business owner for 14 years.. It is natural that I have a lot of down time so I have my computer set up with all that I need for music and gaming.  Yes I slack a lot but this gives me much time to discover gems like the ones you are hearing..I also sell headphones here to my unassuming customers. Basically they get to buy my rejects. Lol!!.. So I can afford to order the occasional dud only to find out they are indeed duds and I quicky repack it and sell them off..To my customers they get some of the best sounding stuff. Your average non audiophile only cares for one thing and one thing only .. MOAR BASS!. It can be as muddy as flabby as they get but. It must be quality if it has bass!.
> 
> I was gonna say. You should try out some double flanges..Sound changes quite a bit with different tips more so on the isurus than any other earphone I have. Try this try that..


----------



## GigaFi

Are the SHE3575s the same as the 3580s but with a mic?


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea everything I sell they go used at a discount or many almost the same price but for some reason I have no issues getting rid of them..For many that come by my shop they have never seen or heard of the headphones/ earphones I sell so it is easier to sell I suppose.. Headphone selection to most is limited to walmart or bestbuy around here. There aren't too many local shops that have headphones at all. The ones I think is a good solid deal I buy a lot of and just sell them for little profit but the bulk of my business is my cell phone business.


----------



## thehogester

gigafi said:


> Are the SHE3575s the same as the 3580s but with a mic?




I believe the SHH3850's are the mic'd version. Not sure about the SHE3575s??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> Update, got a refund for the IEM's with no issues, he doesn't want me to ship the IEM's back and seemed concerned that I received something that wasn't in new condition.


 


   
  Well you got a free bee then. Nice. Throw on some newer tips and have at it. I would.
  
  Quote: 





christoophat said:


> Rec'd the JLabs medium tips today & stuck them on the Tts. They feel pretty good and as was mentioned perhaps lose a bit of the seal, but they sound pretty good so far, and I don't really notice any loss of bass. Gonna put some time on them tonight.


 


  I usually use the large sized standard tips that are packed in with earphones and when I used the large on the Jlab tips they are too huge. So I opted for the mediums. The crazy thing is even though the mediums don't seal like the traditional large tips do for me the sound is 100%. No loss in sound. I think it is because they are far into your ears. Again make sure the Jlab tips are shoved all the way onto the nozzle of the Isururs and not sitting on the tip groves. This gives the best sound for me..I am gonna experiment with some more tips I just ordered. Will report back with findings. So far the Jlabs for me are the best but I liked how the GR07 foam tips worked on the Isurus as well.


----------



## jant71

Got my pair of these today...

   
  I like the cable better than the 3580(though quite similar in appearance) and they have a gold plated L plug if you prefer that over the Philips straight plug. Also very small and I think they have a better design than the Philips does. Angled with a rounded inside fits in the ear very naturally. Nice small Y with a cord slider and some extra length after the Y. You wear them the same way and either run the cable over the ear or not. That's where the extra length after the Y comes in. Panasonic likes to do the oval sound tubes instead or round ones(part of the Ergofit design theme). They come with slightly nicer tips than the 3580 does.
   
  Not much to say on the sound right now though other than they seem to be about the mids(out front and creamy) the rest is smooth and relaxed. Sounds like it needs burn in. A bit smoothed over. The treble extension is there but non of the brightness/emphasis found in the 3580. You need to EQ up the bass and treble amount to get to the 3580's sound balance. We'll see what burn in and tips accomplish. They are just a plain different sound from the Philips though.


----------



## GigaFi

Weird, they look identical besides color. I wonder what the difference is.
  
  Quote: 





thehogester said:


> I believe the SHH3850's are the mic'd version. Not sure about the SHE3575s??


----------



## Huxley

Guys bit of help needed.
   
  A friend is having a hard time getting a  seal with the phillips, any idea what double flange tips fit well?


----------



## Dsnuts

A tale of 2 new iems. One is good while the other is not so good. Jant71s impressions of the new to us HJE180 is indeed correct. These sound solid and have what we consider a good sound.. So far better than the HJE160 that I had. Does it do one better than the HJE350? It is close but I have to burn them in and do an A/B to compare them both. More on them soon.
   
  Now for the not so good. Very cool looking, possibly great sounding cheapo the elago e3. The rave reviews on these from Amazon had me curious. Are these the illusive $10 earphone that will dethrone the mighty SHE3580? The answer. NO.. Not even close. These kinda remind me of what my neighbors dog leaves on our grass every other morning.. If you use your imagination they kinda look like dried up poo. But how do they sound? Like poo. These came to me in a very slick looking box when I opened my Amazon box.  Comfort and noise reduction. Well yes but hi definition sound? Hmm.
  So what was the issue? Well let start with the rattle on bass notes on the left side. Yup that's right a rattle. Kinda like the rattle you would hear in your cousins cheap honda civic with the flea market bought 12 inch no named subs in the trunk? You know what I am talking about where you hear the rattle of every bass note that hits. If this sound was uniform I would say that is about as close to that effect as possible but unfortunately it was only on the left side.
   
  If I was to magically not allow this annoying rattle affect the sound. Hmm Lets see how would I describe the sound.  How about overly warm tone with almost no definition in the sound. These don't sound like a $10 earphone. They sound like free ones you get on the airplane that are monotone. Terrible don't describe these. Don't be curious about the guys that swear these are so good they had to buy 4 more of them as they are that good. Or the guys that think these best earphones up to $100. 
   

  21 of 23 people found the following review helpful: But not Dsnuts!

  5.0 out of 5 stars  *The Best. Better then Sure, Bose, and so on...*, August 9, 2010

    By 
Jeremy - See all my reviews



*Amazon Verified Purchase*(What's this?)

*This review is from: elago E3 In-Ear Noise-Reducing Earphones with Superior Comfort (Compatible iPhone 4, 1G/3GS) (Electronics)*

  After my top of the line Sure e-350s broke I was in need of some new headphones. Sure was willing to replace the broken ones for $250 but, that is half of what thy cost so I was not at all willing to put $700 in headphones that will break again. After I got these in the mail, I put them on and my first impression was not good. I thought the bass was to much and that the highs where drowned out by it. God was I wrong. After turring the Bass Boster EQ on my iPod off, i played the same song again. My God did it sound good.
 To compare them put my Bose sound canceling headphones on and turned the volume up. Yea, they sounded good and they are $200. These are 20 and they sound amazing!
   
  Amazing? I would say they are Amazing alright. Amazingly crappy, kinda like the way they look.
  These get my vote as the worst sounding earphones on the planet.. It is gonna be tough to beat the crown for worst sound and get the turd award but these got it from me.


----------



## donedj

Jeremy, who left the review on Amazon.com needs to learn how to spell and on top needs to let us know what company Sure is and what model the 350 actually is 
   
  I would have just ran away from the product if I read a review like the above ))


----------



## Dsnuts

@huxley.. It seems the tip of the SHE3580 is not your normal sized. I can't get my Jlab bi flanges to fit correct. Sony Hybrids and Monster gels fit them perfectly. My other tips are too big for them it seems. Anyone else have some tip suggestions?


----------



## Huxley

Aren't sony hybrids a bit loose fitting?
   
  Im sure i tried them before, but i'll try them again.
   
  Edit - Yup they fit perfectly fine, thanks dsnuts.


----------



## pack21

After one week, modding Isurus, its end to me, I'm back to Stock Isurus, even tips......it give me the best setup for all kind of tracks.
   
   
   
  Some mods like plasticine reinforce, kill all Bass, some tips make voices to foward, etc....stock tips open more soundstage , and Stock housing give the best SQ.
   
   
  I love my Isurus, so must step must be something like a FX-700, SM2, UM3x, etc,......because I don't want get risk, of getting something great, but near  Isurus.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad you enjoy them isurus phones. Don't know if you guys know but Pack21 is Portuguese. Cheers to you my friend and show those to your friends. Spread the love and knowledge to those than just don't know. ..I am actively trying to get one better than the isurus at their price range. Here is 4 more for the fire.  UE500, HJE450, Soundmagic PL30, ATH-CKM50-Black


----------



## oshia86

Got the Philips in today. Spent only about 10 minutes with them so far.
   
  Impression: I hate to say it, I'm unimpressed. I was expecting more over the Monoprice headphones. Maybe that kind of took some of the thunder from it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would advise you to spend some time with them. They will grow on you especially if you listen to bass heavy tunes. Many an iem fail to impress only to become favorites. That was the case for my MP8320 believe it or not. At first it sounded good to me but not mind blowing great. I kept on listening to them and the rest as they say was history.
   
  I think if the SHE3580 had better build. Cord and came in a nice box perhaps they would impress more but if you keep listening to them they very well could become a favorite for you..Get past their cheaper looks and build and start listening to them with your tunes.


----------



## Selenium

Nice impressions! It appears we hear them similarly, I've also described them as sounding like a dynamic TF10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So far (with Monster foam hybrids), the Isurus' bass sounds as deep as the DDM (1). It maybe a smidgen lighter in quantity. It also doesn't sound as muddy as the DDM. Mids are seem to be a bit more forward than the DDM; and there is definitely more treble presence than the DDM.
> 
> Yes, I'm comparing it to the DDM because that is the IEM that reminds me the most of the Isurus. Only thing the Isurus is lacking is the unique layered sound the DDM possesses with its dual drivers. I would dare say the the Isurus is clearer sound than the DDM though (I'm talking about the way my DDM sounds now with hundreds of hours of burn-in on it compared to this one with not even an hour on it).
> 
> ...


----------



## eke2k6

You know, it's hilarious that this thread was put up about a month ago, yet we're at 58 pages. Dsnuts is the man


----------



## Dsnuts

The HJE180. So I cooked them all day and started to really listen to them. My initial impressions was a good one and I would say these are more along the lines of what to expect for a good $10 earphone. These are a mid centric earphones leaning on the warm side.. It shares a similar signature to all the HJE earphones but has one major flaw for me at least. The highs are about as weak as it gets. When I get new earphones I like to try them out on all sorts of various genres and these just can't keep up with Pantera at all.
   
  The high hat notes are almost non existent and when heard it is very faint. High notes are just accents on these phones. I remember when I reviewed the AKG 518 LE those had very similar highs. Just accents until I discovered AKG threw in an extra piece of thick foam cushioning inside the cups on top of the driver.. At least with those I just took those cushions out and that fixed the issue. These however. It is a sound signature that would be better with some better highs.
   
  If a full balanced sound represents 100%. I would say these are like this. 20%Highs 45% MIDs 35%LOWs.  Do these sound better than the SHE3580? For vocals and mid centric guys maybe but for me. Not really.. In the bass end they seem to hit the right notes but I got used to the authority of the SHE3580 in the bass area and that is another part of these that do not best the SHE3580.
   
  The sub bass drops off fairly quick compared to the SHE3580. The bass is simply not as good. SO how does these compare to the HJE350? While these are somewhat better than the HJE160. The HJE350 is definitely a more refined version of these. I mentioned before how the HJE350 competes with the SHE3580 and they do but these imo don't. The weak highs even eqed just has almost no real dynamics to make these shine.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So far (with Monster foam hybrids), the Isurus' bass sounds as deep as the DDM (1). It maybe a smidgen lighter in quantity. It also doesn't sound as muddy as the DDM. Mids are seem to be a bit more forward than the DDM; and there is definitely more treble presence than the DDM.
> 
> Yes, I'm comparing it to the DDM because that is the IEM that reminds me the most of the Isurus. Only thing the Isurus is lacking is the unique layered sound the DDM possesses with its dual drivers. I would dare say the the Isurus is clearer sound than the DDM though (I'm talking about the way my DDM sounds now with hundreds of hours of burn-in on it compared to this one with not even an hour on it).
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry to copy and paste once more, but a dynamic TF10 that's a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can find a way to agree on this.
   
  Actually, I do prefer the mids of the Isurus vs. the mids of the TF10, but I do find the TF to perform and sound better in lower and top freq. areas, which it should, accordingly to the price difference.
   
  Now, you need to try the SHE3580/3700 or even both, won't cost you more than another $20-22 and you may be surprised, or not!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

gigafi said:


> Are the SHE3575s the same as the 3580s but with a mic?




They could well be, just with different colored tips. I have the SHH3580, the other possible SHE3580 mic‘d twin, but it has less bass than the SHE3580. Perhaps Philips‘ focus test group found the SHE3580 too bass heavy and they voiced the SHH3580 a bit differently... heck I‘d even agree with them. But if you are looking for an identical twin in sound the SHE3575 may indeed be it... coz the SHH3580 isn't.


----------



## afhstingray

having finally got and tested my TF10's and Isurus, i can safely say that the Isurus are outstanding value for the 15 pounds i paid for them, however there is just no comparison to the TF10's. The TF10's sound way better to me IMO. 
   
  Sadly though, the Isurus are rather uncomfortable for me, as the hard rubber bit behind the tip seems to touch my outer ear and rub against it......


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





afhstingray said:


> ......
> 
> Sadly though, the Isurus are rather uncomfortable for me, as the hard rubber bit behind the tip seems to touch my outer ear and rub against it......


 


  It was also happened to me in first day, because i put as usually the cable over the ear, then tried under ear, and it was like from day to night in comfort and sound quality, now i just use like that.


----------



## afhstingray

i dont do over ear unless the thing says its specifically designed for over ear use. i was wearing them as normal, its worse in my right ear than my left ear. was planning to use this for when im in situations (like camping) that i dont want to risk killing my TF10's in. 
   
  i havent tried it with my iphone yet as a handsfree, but i see some people commenting it dosent work? does anyone know how to make it work with iPhone/iPad? I thought it would be useful for skyping on these devices


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





afhstingray said:


> i dont do over ear unless the thing says its specifically designed for over ear use. i was wearing them as normal, its worse in my right ear than my left ear. was planning to use this for when im in situations (like camping) that i dont want to risk killing my TF10's in.
> 
> i havent tried it with my iphone yet as a handsfree, but i see some people commenting it dosent work? does anyone know how to make it work with iPhone/iPad? I thought it would be useful for skyping on these devices


 


  The remote won't work for the iphone4. The mic works for me, but not the remote.


----------



## 3DPRO

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The remote won't work for the iphone4. The mic works for me, but not the remote.


 

 It's working for me though. tried it on my friend's iPhone 4S. the remote and mic worked flawlessly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have to admit it is strange to me how the isurus mic works for some and not others. I know it works great on my optimus but some other androids don't. Get the isurus for their sound and if you get the mic to work bonus.
   
  @Joe. How you like them SHE8005.?  I was eyeing those online.


----------



## mr.khali

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> They could well be, just with different colored tips. I have the SHH3580, the other possible SHE3580 mic‘d twin, but it has less bass than the SHE3580. Perhaps Philips‘ focus test group found the SHE3580 too bass heavy and they voiced the SHH3580 a bit differently... heck I‘d even agree with them. But if you are looking for an identical twin in sound the SHE3575 may indeed be it... coz the SHH3580 isn't.


 

 So you are enjoying the overall sound of the SHH3580 more than the SHE3580?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Nice impressions! It appears we hear them similarly, I've also described them as sounding like a dynamic TF10.


 


  Yes, it appears we do @ Selenium (me agreeing with you without your cynicism tacked on...lol)....I'm just saying... Thank you, sir!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> Sorry to copy and paste once more, but a dynamic TF10 that's a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Quote:


afhstingray said:


> having finally got and tested my TF10's and Isurus, i can safely say that the Isurus are outstanding value for the 15 pounds i paid for them, however there is just no comparison to the TF10's. The TF10's sound way better to me IMO.
> 
> Sadly though, the Isurus are rather uncomfortable for me, as the hard rubber bit behind the tip seems to touch my outer ear and rub against it......


 

 Okay fellas, when I stated that the Isurus sounds similar to the TF10 I was not in anyway trying to say that the Isurus is just as good as the UE (and definitely saying it's better). I was just giving a reference point to its sound. I agree, the TF10 (overall) is a much better IEM than the Isurus. I do, however, enjoy the mids of the Isurus better than I do in the TF10. But yes, technically, the TF10 is a way better sounding IEM. Still, the Isurus must be commended at its price point. Happy listening...


----------



## pack21

We agree and would be expected, prices are also quite different.

 However, for some of us that have the Isurus and not have the IEM you are comparing, would like to hear to some appointment in comparisons  in the face your purchase it,  if you already have an Isurus, would make a big difference...and makes a wow.

 If you bought a TF10 before the Isurus would you make a great wow? or would have to take a greater leap in chose of iem?
   
  thx


----------



## Jupiterknight

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Okay fellas, when I stated that the Isurus sounds similar to the TF10 I was not in anyway trying to say that the Isurus is just as good as the UE (and definitely saying it's better). I was just giving a reference point to its sound. I agree, the TF10 (overall) is a much better IEM than the Isurus. I do, however, enjoy the mids of the Isurus better than I do in the TF10. But yes, technically, the TF10 is a way better sounding IEM. Still, the Isurus must be commended at its price point. Happy listening...


 
   
  I didn't take it as you said that the Isurus was just as good as the TF, not at all.  I just agreed with you about their mids and that the Isurus somehow in a lesser way could be considered a cheap  "dynamic' version of TF10.
   
  Whenever I switch from the TF10 to the Isurus, the mids of the Isurus are always a pleasant surprise to my ears and I think that's pretty darn good for a $20 IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got these.  So my gamble payed off. These sound exactly like the pack in foam tips that are on the GR07 on the isurus. These go for $3.99 plus about $3 for shipping on Amazon.
   
  First I want to apologize to the guys that ended up with the jlab tips for them not to work for you..I think I was a bit too excited how well they worked for me and I forgot that not everyone has the same shape ears. I can say without a doubt that these will indeed work for everyone because these are the equivalent to comply softies. Same things but cheaper.
   
  So what does these do to the sound?  The isurus is now completely balanced well with all the lovely detail they produce.. I owe ri- toast and jupiterknight a set. Lol. I will message you guys and send a fresh pair to you.
   
  I can honestly say these are now the best tips. I still think the jlabs provide just a bit oomph but these do not make the sound worse in any way . In fact these are indeed a perfect match for the isurus and one that will fit everyone. They are squishy. And squishy is good.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





mr.khali said:


> So you are enjoying the overall sound of the SHH3580 more than the SHE3580?


 

  
  That's an interesting question!  For the longest time I've been listening to the SHE3580 only with EQ so I haven't been really able to compare their stock sound.  E.g. I would put on the SHH3580 using SHE3580's EQ (where I dial down the bass) only to be disappointed by the lack of punch.  I just tried a listen to the two pairs without EQ and to my surprise the SHH3580 does sound like a more complete package, with the lows, mids and highs being better integrated with each other.  In fact it sounds like a livelier if harsher version of my usual EQ settings for the SHE3580 (but smoother than the stock 3580), I could see myself using the SHH3580 in a pinch when no EQ is available and being more satisfied than with the SHE3580 by quite a margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Still the SHH3580 does seem lacking in subbass compared to the SHE3580, to the extent that it seems less punchy in the bass than the EQ'ed SHE3580 where I lowered the bass already.  If your player can EQ up the subbass that'd be perfect.  You know the SHH3580 can take it coz they probably share the same drivers as the SHE3580 just with different tuning.  Actually the SHH3580 plays at lower volume than the SHE3580 which seems to further suggest that the SHH3580 was further tuned compared to the SHE3580, thus reducing the sensitivity.
   
  Bear in mind I only wrote these impressions based on one song.  It's my recent favourite song, which is literally so HIGH it makes me want to strip to my trunks and jump into the nearest beach in the middle of the current freezing winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The subbass on this song is something incredible too, definitely a great listen on the SHE3580


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to admit it is strange to me how the isurus mic works for some and not others. I know it works great on my optimus but some other androids don't. Get the isurus for their sound and if you get the mic to work bonus.
> 
> @Joe. How you like them SHE8005.?  I was eyeing those online.


 


  I'd say you need to try the SHH3580 instead.  mr.khali's question just caused an epiphany here where I found that the SHH3580 sounds more proper without EQ than just about anything I have with me at the moment.  And that definitely includes the SHE8005, which I would rank below the SHE3580 in unEQed sound.  What the SHH3580 lacks in subbass compared to the SHE3580 it seems to make up for with everything else.  The only thing stopping me from using the SHH3580 with my phone instead of the SHE8005 right now is that the former lacks an analog volume control, which I need to stop phone calls on my LG Optimus 2X from being ear-splittingly loud.
   
  Bear in mind though the 8005 comes with new different tips compared to the 3580 line and I like these new ones less (too stiff for me, may be just right for others though).  I haven't tried tip rolling with the 8005 yet.


----------



## jant71

Not to rain on anybody's parade but for accuracy we really should stop saying the SHE3580 does sub-bass cause it just doesn't. My re-cabled TF10 does sub-bass and there is quite a bit of extension and reach below the Philips. The Philips is really chopped off on both ends actually.
   
  I know Joe Bloggs has the ER4P. I've had the ER4 P and/or S twice. They don't have sub-bass either. The sacrifice of that single armature driver is extension and the Ety goes a more with treble reach and it can't reach that low on the other end. So I'm fine with saying the Philips can reach as low as the Ety but neither quite makes it to sub-bass frequencies.
   
  What I hear the Philips doing is placing it's hump/peak/emphasis extremely low in their response giving the impression of sub-bass vs. the real thing. Close but not quite the same as actual sub-bass.


----------



## captouch

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Not to rain on anybody's parade but for accuracy we really should stop saying the SHE3580 does sub-bass cause it just doesn't. My re-cabled TF10 does sub-bass and there is quite a bit of extension and reach below the Philips. The Philips is really chopped off on both ends actually.
> 
> I know Joe Bloggs has the ER4P. I've had the ER4 P and/or S twice. They don't have sub-bass either. The sacrifice of that single armature driver is extension and the Ety goes a more with treble reach and it can't reach that low on the other end. So I'm fine with saying the Philips can reach as low as the Ety but neither quite makes it to sub-bass frequencies.
> 
> What I hear the Philips doing is placing it's hump/peak/emphasis extremely low in their response giving the impression of sub-bass vs. the real thing. Close but not quite the same as actual sub-bass.


 

 What recable option did you go for on the TF10's?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Have you played with a signal generator like Sinegen to confirm?
   
  What's your definition of subbass? <20Hz?  Then I suppose it's possible the Philips are rolled off in the subbass, since goldenears only measured down to 20Hz...
   



  (edit: nvm, I see that the Super.fi 3 is also single-armature.  For those of you who wonder what jant is talking about below, I posted a FR graph of the SF3 here, it had flatter bass (not trending up all the way to 20Hz) and more rolled off treble (off the charts before 20kHz) than the Philips.  I thought the SF'3' was triple armature... goldenears doesn't have a measurement for the TF10.)
   
  If you're going by listening impressions, let me tell you that it's rather fickle... I can dial up and down the 20-30Hz range by 10dB on the parametric EQ and hear next to no change in actual music when it's clearly audible playing pure tones in Sinegen.  So our perception of "subbass" could be related to something that is not subbass at all...


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





captouch said:


> What recable option did you go for on the TF10's?


 

 I got Chris_Himself's SilverRay cable. Of course a very nice improvement to my ears and a true top universal. Things like the Ety and other Triple drivers like the SM3 are just not as good as this phone. So, of course I am not trying to demean the Philips any. It really isn't fair to compare the two. The Philips is good for what it is and is does do low bass better than many other budget phones. I really don't expect the Philips to do true sub-bass. If it could It wouldn't be $10. I'm more peeving on the distinction of low bass and sub-bass than saying anything bad about the 3580(outside of that cable).


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I suppose you could be right.  Really have to listen for myself someday... (eyes turn blank)
   
  Meanwhile, I'm really interested in what you hear when you tell the TF10 and the SHE3580 to play a 20Hz tone in Sinegen...?


----------



## jant71

Sorry, Joe Bloggs. The SF3 is a single driver that is quite inferior to the ETY.. I have owned about 4 of them and know it well. You have a great argument with that one as the SF3 is rated as 20Hz - 13kHz on Frequency response vs the stock TF which is 10Hz - 17kHz. Stock vs. re-cabled bass extension are not the same and is improved slightly.
   
  Again, not an attack on anyone who loves the 3580
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let's not derail the thread.


----------



## Inks

lol stuff below 20hz is pretty much irrelevant, most recordings only go down to 40hz anyway.


----------



## captouch

Having lived with the Isarus' for awhile, I can say and would agree these are excellent IEMs - not just for the money, but very nice period.  I have ER-4P's and TF10vi's as a reference and put Comply tips on all of them when listening back to back so the seal would be similar.
   
  For me, the Isarus goes deeper on the low end (significantly more than the 4P's and noticeably more than the TF10's), but doesn't seem particularly bloated or overbearing - just weighty and full, but I'm thinking it's somewhat boosted from totally neutral.  I can imagine that with bass heavy music over long periods of time, this *could* get fatiguing.  They provide more detail and high end sparkle than the TF10's and I find them just generally more fun and pleasant to listen to than the TF10's.  I've never been blown away (or honestly even all that impressed) by the TF10's, which is why I was asking about recable options earlier.
   
  The ER-4P's may be more accurate all around and I plan on keeping them, but which one I prefer to listen to would depend upon mood and appetite for bass.
   
  About tips: I ordered and tried the Jlab biflanges, but I "don't get them" at all.  Fit isn't good, sound isn't good - makes them really treble-happy to my ears and the bass is pretty much gone.  Went back to the original tips as well - they're fine, but I like the tighter and more secure seal of the Comply's much better.
   
  I also ordered the SHE3580's at the same time, but they didn't arrive at my parents house during the holidays before I had to head back home.  So looking forward to listening to those when I get my hands on those.
   
  But bottom lime - Isarus is a great complement to my Etymotic ER-4P's and being $20 buds, they're great for bringing anywhere without sweating about losing or damaging them.  And I honestly feel I can sell my TF10's without missing them since they seem to do essentially everything to my ears better.  I'll probably pick up another pair of Isarus' for when these bite the bullet - these lower priced IEMs come and go often enough that having a spare pair for the future seems like a good idea.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya sorry bout the Jlab tips. I realized after I was gushing about them I was so enamored by how great they sounded to me on the isurus I forgot that my ears shape is completely different to everyone else. That is why I think the foam style tips work the best. For some reason I am getting the best sound out of those Jlab tips for me. It is weird. But the foams do just a good a job and will be one everyone can use..So foam tips it is. By the way guys..
   
  I ended up buying a new CKM77.  I will be able to tell if there are similarities or not.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





captouch said:


> Having lived with the Isarus' for awhile, I can say and would agree these are excellent IEMs - not just for the money, but very nice period.  I have ER-4P's and TF10vi's as a reference and put Comply tips on all of them when listening back to back so the seal would be similar.
> 
> For me, the Isarus goes deeper on the low end (significantly more than the 4P's and noticeably more than the TF10's), but doesn't seem particularly bloated or overbearing - just weighty and full, but I'm thinking it's somewhat boosted from totally neutral.  I can imagine that with bass heavy music over long periods of time, this *could* get fatiguing.  They provide more detail and high end sparkle than the TF10's and I find them just generally more fun and pleasant to listen to than the TF10's.  I've never been blown away (or honestly even all that impressed) by the TF10's, which is why I was asking about recable options earlier.
> 
> ...


 

 the JLab tips work great on my tf10s, finally something that stays in place.
  funny that you mention about getting a spare; i was going to give my "extra" to my so. for now they just sit in the package awaiting burn in, maybe. so far when i ask if they're wanted i hear crickets.


----------



## ericp10

I can't get over the big clear sound of the Isurus. The bass is "Banging!!!" but not muddy. And it has a nice wide soundstage. The music has weight to it. These are some good sounding IEMs (I agree, regardless of price)...


----------



## CrystalT

How fast are the TTs? A lot of my music is extremely busy and tends to overwhelm headphones with relative ease.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I can't get over the big clear sound of the Isurus. The bass is "Banging!!!" but not muddy. And it has a nice wide soundstage. The music has weight to it. These are some good sounding IEMs (I agree, regardless of price)...


 

  
  No doubt it was a high precipitation of some early buyers have not given enough time to bedridden with use.

 To me they have grown over time.

 I have only to compare the CAL, which to me are a joke to TT, but  also is  true, that I'm not a bass-head.

  have you reached the 150 hours? They still grow after that.
   
   
  @XanderTJ, show us some tracks that you define fast (just because, what is fast for us, maybe not for you).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> How fast are the TTs? A lot of my music is extremely busy and tends to overwhelm headphones with relative ease.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


 


  I listen to metal. ie Slayer, sepultura, pantera, metalica. Double drums sound so good. I know what you are talking about..I had this issue with one of the phones I was testing recently.  Some earphones just can't keep up with speed and precision. Even with synthetic music on trance tracks that need very good attack and punch on the tunes..  The isurus has no issue with any of it. If anything drums shine on the isurus.
   
  That is one of the reasons why I like big dish like dynamic drivers. Attack in tunes are a non issue..


----------



## Omark12

Okay, whats the best IEM for under $100. I need answers quick!


----------



## mbamg

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> Okay, whats the best IEM for under $100. I need answers quick!


 

 Beats me. What is the best IEM for under $100 for YOU?


----------



## Dsnuts

Better question what type of sound you like. Maybe one of the guys can suggest a good one for you.


----------



## Selenium

Get the Monoprice 8320 AND the Isurus. Two great 'phones, on the cheap, with plenty of cash left over for prost...prosthetics.


----------



## Omark12

I mainly listen to EDM but I love the Isurus. I want something like that.


----------



## Dsnuts

So a higher end Isurus? You want a bassier iem? How about the Xeport 5010. Those do EDM exceptionally well. Plus they won't set you back too much. The bass is insane on them with having a good clean sound. They are crazy for the price imo. Worth checking out. SoundMagic PL30s are another good option. Just got those..Not as bassy as the Xeports but has the better balanced sound and cleaner to boot. Heck you can get both for around $40. Half of what you want to spend. The other $60 get yourself a Fiio E11


----------



## Dsnuts

To get a true upgrade to the isurus sound? You are gonna have to spend more than $100 unfortunately.. Those other ones I mentioned aren't necessarily upgrades but just different budget alternatives.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Dsnuts are you going to give the Philips SH*H*3580 a try?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are supposed to be the better version.? Sure why not. I will look into them tomorrow. The Philips phone I want to try is the SHE9850. It is too bad those have been discontinued..I spent so much on earphones as of late. It is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Woah take it easy man, we don‘t want all your impressive collection of headphones to be repo‘d  even if we‘re all waiting for you to report on your latest finds


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I am taking my time with the newest batch. I have more on the way as well..Who would have thought getting a bunch of budget iems was gonna tax me to no end. I don't know what is smarter just getting a tried and true earphone like a Gr07 or roll the dice on Amazon hoping to find one just like it for $30 bux or less. Lol!. But I truly enjoy trying out the unknown..I find more good solid ones than lame ones I suppose I have a knack for it but the ones that truly stick out are the ones I am trying to find. There are simply too many products out there. I knew there would be a lot of in ears but I just had no idea.
   
  Doing a search on ebay opens up a BOOK of 100 iem long pages of thousands of iems and in ears it is astonishing. Though I would say 90% of that is junk it is the hidden %10 I am interested in. It's tough but someone has to do it.
   
  Some news related to the isurus. These went on sale the other say and I figured I would give them a go The CKM77s. I will see if there are similarities. Even if these are using the same drivers I have a feeling these will have refinements the isurus does not have..We will see.


----------



## Dsnuts

So out of my own curiosity I ended up with a Panasonic HJE450 These have 12.5mm Drivers. 6hz-26khz freq response 102 db/mW 16 ohms I ended up with the white version. So what does these offer for $5 more than the HJE350? $15 more than the HJE180?. Priced at $25 for a reason me thinks. These have a very interesting vented design. I don't know if you guys can see the hole on the top of the stem but that is a bass port.. There is also a sound hole on the bottom of the nozzle for the treble and yet another sound hole on the opposite side of the top hole on the stem for the mids. So panasonic is trying out some micro vented sound enhancement on these.
   
  What they do exactly? Well for one the highs sound like they are detached from the rest of the sound. It is a weird sound and not the type that you can get used to. If you like treble these might appeal to you as the highs are their own entity apart from the rest of the sound. This vent hole on the nozzle makes it so you can hear each high note with as much authority as the bass. This does make it sound like you have multiple speakers in your head.
   
  Some might actually enjoy this multi speaker sound but for me some tunes are not as smooth as I know they can sound on other earphones. This multi speaker sound for trance is a weird one. The highs sometimes seem more high lighted than I want..Vocals when crossing over from a low tone to a high one that is when it gets kinda weird and out of place. I am a self admitted noob when it comes to iems so I can imagine this is as close to a multi driver sound as actually having multi drivers in an iem.
   
  The problem? Compared to the HJE350. These just have too much highs that don't blend well with the rest of the sound. I happen to like my highs but these are a bit too detached sounding to me. On some tunes it sounds great but on others this disjointed highs are more prominent.. But believe it or not. I am actually keeping these as they have a very unique sound.
   
  I happen to like different sounds so for the money it was worth trying out. I can safely say for anyone that wants to try out the Panasonic line the HJE350 has the best sound of all of them. The one area that these HJE450 does better is sound staging. I noticed these bigger driver iems also have with the bigger wider stage. But that is the only true aspect that these HJE450 does do better..
   
  Overall the HJE350 offers the best of build, comfort and good sound for the money These would make perfect gym buds. I did see these out of Japan.  The HJE600. $80 sold @ Audiocubes. These use same sized drivers and the exact same build and specs of the HJE450. Which leads me to believe. These are exactly the same as the HJE450.. Just with a fresh coat of paint and numbered higher..Panasonic is guilty of renaming their old stuff with new numbers and reselling them.
   
  Considering these are Japan only earphones they can call them whatever they want but I am willing to bet they are the exact same things as the HJE450.  What Panasonic needs to do is improve on the HJE350 sounds and do away with this sound porting design..Of course that is just my opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

New Philips phones.!! YAY..  Philips is introducing a new line of headphones and earphones. These are the earphones. The Philips SHE5105. CitiScape. Will get one when they are released on day one. Jude says the headphone version of these were the best value at $100 at the CES.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cus I can.! When was the last time you heard this tune.?
   
  Classic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh yea I just did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wut!


----------



## daveyostrow

...so how do the _HJE350__ _compare directly to the she3580 or the she700?
  now I am curious about the panasonics HC55


----------



## orta

Did you ever get a replacement for your broken SHE9501 Nuts?  Someone found a JP review site that gets their hands on a lot of headphones.  The 9501 is one of their few "favorites" and it indeed seems to measure very well.


----------



## Omark12

At least I know theres really nothing better than the Isurus for $100. I really like how the Isurus sound so I think I'll just stick with them, or is it really worth it to get the Xeports or soundmagics for EDM listeners.


----------



## ri_toast

it's getting really crowded in my "carry all" backpack. I travel with my iems, players, chargers and portable amps. I keep the iems in little plastic containers, you know, the kind you get that have the sweet and sour sauce? Somebody please stop Dsnuts (lol) lo mein tonight or orange chicken?


----------



## pack21

omark12 said:


> At least I know theres really nothing better than the Isurus for $100. I really like how the Isurus sound so I think I'll just stick with them, or is it really worth it to get the Xeports or soundmagics for EDM listeners.






Thanks to Isurus and @Dsnuts, I'll jump in the next month to SM3 V2, thus avoiding the middle range, I'm served with Isurus in this range.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ...so how do the _HJE350__ _compare directly to the she3580 or the she700?
> now I am curious about the panasonics HC55


 


  Good question.
   
  It goes like this.
   
  SQ wise.  SHE9700>SHE3580>HJE350.. The more refined version of the SHE3580 has more body to the music and is more defined than both the other iems.
   
  I like the overall sound of the HJE350 it is an easy smooth sound and perhaps just a bit more defined over the SHE3580.. Where the SHE3580 shines of course is the bottom half of the spectrum. If you like bass heavy tunes. The SHE3580 has the edge as it does for me. I also am a fan of the bolder sound of the SHE3580 over the HJE350. If you like instruments and vocals the HJE350 is a good choice. Truth be told all 3 of these rock your tunes. The sound signature of the HJE350 is indeed a bit different. The Philips phones music has more body and fullness while the Panasonic has a smooth even presentation..I think preference in sound signature would play a big part in which one would be actually better than the other..
   
  Build wise.  HJE350>SHE9700>SHE3580.. The Panasonics has a solid build you can tell these were made with care and the cord has no memory and the least amount of microphonics. This is the reason why I suggest this for the gym. .While the build on the SHE9700 is better than the SHE3580. I am not a fan of how crinkled up the cord still is from when I first opened my package. Then they have a J style cord and a extender cord. The SHE3580 has the most microphonics but I have to admit it has held up nicely. And I have to agree with Joe saying the cord needs a little break in so they get a bit looser. That is indeed the truth.
   
  Comfort wise.. SHE3580>HJE350>SHE9700.. All these will fit everyone as all 3 use smaller drivers but the SHE3580 is clearly the winner here. It's small rounded shape is amazingly comfortable. The HJE350 uses a smaller dish like design shared with the isurus/HJE450 and the like but is a small thin driver so it will not only stay in place while running and such but will be comfy as well. Lastly the SHE9700 is not uncomfy at all but because of its barrel like shape Jupiterknight has told me that he finds himself adjusting it more than the SHE3580 which will stay put for everyone.  But again that is just a minor complaint. All 3 are very comfy and most if not all will not have any issues with fit on them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





orta said:


> Did you ever get a replacement for your broken SHE9501 Nuts?  Someone found a JP review site that gets their hands on a lot of headphones.  The 9501 is one of their few "favorites" and it indeed seems to measure very well.


 


 I have a feeling these are the open back version of the SHE3580. The one side that did work correct was bassy just like the SHE3580 but the sound hole on the back end may add some air to the sounds which would actually be a good thing. But if your curious about these I would try n get a SHE9700 instead. I truly doubt these SHE9501s are gonna be better sounding. Also I can tell you these have the worst QC for all Philips phones. If you check out Amazon reviews that is the number one complaint is their build and stuff going wrong on these. There was a reason why one side didn't work on mine. And that was fresh out of the box. I would stay away. If you want another philips phone track down a SHE9700 before all those are gone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> At least I know theres really nothing better than the Isurus for $100. I really like how the Isurus sound so I think I'll just stick with them, or is it really worth it to get the Xeports or soundmagics for EDM listeners.


 


  Try out a Xeport 5010. I think you will like them..They only cost $15 on their web site. I think they are throwing in a case too. Give them a go. Big bassy and bold. Great value. Different sound than the isurus but for EDM listeners a must try. Bassy as they get but still has mids and highs which seems more difficult for even more pricier bass heavy iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ri_toast said:


> it's getting really crowded in my "carry all" backpack. I travel with my iems, players, chargers and portable amps. I keep the iems in little plastic containers, you know, the kind you get that have the sweet and sour sauce? Somebody please stop Dsnuts (lol) lo mein tonight or orange chicken?


 


  Lol That is funny.. True story. Back when I was playing a lot of BF2142 my character name. Cr3mOFsmYUNGuy.. My BF3 name is shortened Cr3m.
   
  Hey you can't have enough phones. Hows that new one you just got?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are like Doritos. You can't just have one!  Damn guys I just can't stop listening to that last tune.. AVB got it going on!


----------



## ri_toast

Almost 24 hours on them. Voice is amazing!


----------



## ericp10

Oh boy!! Dsnuts has struck gold again!! I will give him the honors of speaking first on what I'm talking about, but check your inbox soon. Something you found and hipped me too has blown me away!! And yes, thread followers, it's better than the TT (but with a caveat that Dsnuts need to explain to be fair). Wow wow wow!!! Hurry up before head-fiers miss out on a great opportunity. Happy listening...


----------



## Majin

are they cheaper then the TT?
  
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh boy!! Dsnuts has struck gold again!! I will give him the honors of speaking first on what I'm talking about, but check your inbox soon. Something you found and hipped me too has blown me away!! And yes, thread followers, it's better than the TT (but with a caveat that Dsnuts need to explain to be fair). Wow wow wow!!! Hurry up before head-fiers miss out on a great opportunity. Happy listening...


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





majin said:


> are they cheaper then the TT?


 

 Yup


----------



## Dsnuts

New thread up. Had to rush the issue folks. But enjoy the new find fellas! Hurry n get one.


----------



## Dyjon54

I am waiting for these to drop in price. Currently they are about 30$ on amazon. If they drop to 20 I will swipe them up. Thank you again for your finds. I am on a budget and can;t afford some 100$ headphones. I recently picked up the monoprice 8320 and can't wait to get them


----------



## Don Workinson

Are Philips SHE8500 any good vs SHE3850? The site from which I'm going 2 order Panasonic HTF600 in a few days got this SHE8500 and I would need 2 order SHE3850 from another site. So how do they compare to SHE3580? Thanx


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't tried those SHE8500.. I think it is more safe to get a SHE3580. I was looking at those online it is a mixed bag of reviews but not many. You can't judge a phone by the way they look. Especially Philips stuff. Get the SHE3580. I suppose if your really curious you can try one of those SHE8500. If so let us know how they are. I tried about 5 Philips phones and so far it has been the SHE3580 and the SHE9700 that stand out among them.


----------



## Don Workinson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I haven't tried those SHE8500.. I think it is more safe to get a SHE3580. I was looking at those online it is a mixed bag of reviews but not many. You can't judge a phone by the way they look. Especially Philips stuff. Get the SHE3580. I suppose if your really curious you can try one of those SHE8500. If so let us know how they are. I tried about 5 Philips phones and so far it has been the SHE3580 and the SHE9700 that stand out among them.


 


  Thanx. I don't care about the looks. I didn't like them more 'cause the look "flashy" it just 'cause they are more convenient 2 get. I guess I'll order SHE3580 anyway. Just waiting 4 my brother 2 finish his work 'cause he's ordering them at his place in Germany and then sending me. I was planning of getting AKG K 420 for portable use but I'm going 2 get SHE3580 and wait till the local store get K420 so I can try them on before buying them or K81DJ. Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think if you have a fondness for bassy tunes you are in for nice treat. Love the bass on the SHE3580.


----------



## david8613

yup, the she3580 is still kickin ass! i love these suckers...i did a thing were i wore all my buds for 3 days a piece, so my ears can get used to the signature, in the end i kept going back to the she 3580, absolutely awsome for 10.00 measely bucks... its hard to beat what these little things can do with sound....


----------



## oyobass

[size=10pt]I used to do car stereo/subwoofer tuning as a hobby about 10 years ago and the cheap Philips 3580 IEMs sound like a trunk full of high-end subs and amps! Amazing.[/size]
  [size=10pt]Compared to the Meelectronics M6, the 3580 sound is more analytical, probably more accurate and less mid-centric. It also doesn’t have the “magic” going on in the mids the way the M6 does. Isolation is much better on the Philips.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I pulled out all of my subwoofer-friendly music again, since it just sounds right on the Philips. Woo-hoo, now I remember all the fun I had with the bass blasting![/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Thanks to Dsnuts for turning me on to trance music. I’m loving it. [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I used to listen to a lot of a guy who called himself Bass Mekanik back in the day, now I’m listening again. Amazing how you can almost feel your pant legs flapping and the bass hitting you in the chest with the 3850. Tuesday I used them on stage as a stage monitor, (I play guitar and bass) They sounded a bit harsh, but only in comparison to the glassy smooth sounding M6. I can’t wait to try them with my bass in a couple of weeks when I play that instrument.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Finally I’ll be able to hear the fundamental of my low B string (31Hz)… My 1400 watt component bass amp doesn’t even get that low. (I need a new speaker cabinet).[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]Bass Mekanik “Quad Maximus” has test tones down to 10Hz that are clearly audible on the SHE3580. I use the M6 small triple flange for an amazing seal (Funny thing, though, I can’t seem to get a decent seal with the small triple flange on the M6. It’s probably the way that IEM has an angled sound tube and a flatter body). I can clearly hear the 10Hz tone, but it doesn’t get up to full volume until you approach 20 Hz. This is with no EQ, using Rockbox on my Samsung Moment Android phone.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]The 3850 is almost too bassy for me on some recordings, but just right on the majority of the music I have.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]I have been lurking since the Monoprice thread. I didn’t jump on that one, but I went for the 3580. I’m glad I did. Thanks guys![/size]


----------



## Dsnuts

Now that is just awesome. Glad you got some nice newer phones for yourself. You can thank Joe. He was the one that went out on a limb with the Philips. I know all too well about what it is like to introduce an earphone that is not your standard 3 driver custom shelled do dad that cost $500 around here. So I think I understand Joe more than anyone here. lol! But ya love them SHE3580.. Ultimately all this equipment, cheap or not if they can help you enjoy and rediscover your tunes.. That is what this hobby is all about..Enjoy your new found gems my friend and update us with impressions of them.


----------



## oyobass

Thanks to Joe as well!
  Running sound tonight- Using the Philips to check the tonality of different instuments and vocals individually. Much more realistic sounding than the M6. With the M6, everything sounded so incredibly good compared to the sound of the band in the room, I wanted to throw them on the floor, 'cause I can't mix the room to sound that beatiful in real life. The 3580 is more accurate, if a little bright, but lacks the detail in the lower mids that the MEE IEMs have.
   
  I love the sound of the M6, I really like and respect the Philips.
   
  Flip that last statement for EDM, bass-centric music and mix monitoring...


----------



## GigaFi

So you prefer the M6s over the SHE3580s?
   
  I'm looking to get a pair of Meelecs finally but I don't want to add another IEM to my collection if I don't need it.
  
  Quote: 





oyobass said:


> Thanks to Joe as well!
> Running sound tonight- Using the Philips to check the tonality of different instuments and vocals individually. Much more realistic sounding than the M6. With the M6, everything sounded so incredibly good compared to the sound of the band in the room, I wanted to throw them on the floor, 'cause I can't mix the room to sound that beatiful in real life. The 3580 is more accurate, if a little bright, but lacks the detail in the lower mids that the MEE IEMs have.
> 
> I love the sound of the M6, I really like and respect the Philips.
> ...


----------



## oyobass

Got my M6 on special before Christmas- $11.98 or something crazy like that from MacMall.com. I bought two.
   
  Yes, I like the mid-centric sound of the M6 better than the flatter but more boring Philips. I bought the SHE3580 at Target, so I actually paid more for it than the M6.
   
  The M6 can be jaw-droppingly, tear-inducingly beautiful on most of my music, from Vivaldi's _late concertos _to _A State of Trance 2011 _with a good helping of metal, worship music like _Jesus Culture_ and _Hillsong United_. I like a lot of oddball stuff, like_ Dengue Fever _and_ Huong Than and Nyuyen Le._
   
   
  The M6 has a bump in the upper bass that could sound a bit congested if it wasn't for the lush, 3D sounding mids and smooth treble.
   
  I like the sound a lot with the supplied small tripple flange, but can't get a good consistent seal with them, so I made myself get used to the large tri-flange, (it took several days using them a little at a time before they were comfortable).
   
  I had a single driver BA IEM, from Ultimate Ears, until a drummer borrowed and broke them, an the M6 is everything they were not: solid low end, 3D mids and smooth treble.
   
  I think I got a steal of a deal on these!
  
   
  Quote: 





gigafi said:


> So you prefer the M6s over the SHE3580s?
> 
> I'm looking to get a pair of Meelecs finally but I don't want to add another IEM to my collection if I don't need it.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

"I love the sound of the M6, I really like and respect the Philips.
   
  Flip that last statement for EDM, bass-centric music and mix monitoring..."
   
  So you prefer the Philips for EDM, bass-centric music and mix monitoring and the M6 for other things?
   
  Also it's the first time I've heard the Philips described as flat hehe.  I think its relative the mic'd SHH3580 has a more legitimate claim to that description.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Well I took the Reid and Heath phones back and got the shh3580........I'm impressed! Not had a proper chance to listen but first impressions are very nice bass, really deep and impactful....maybe not the quickest but nice and warm. Highs are nice and mids not bad, need to play!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Anyone tried the she9800?


----------



## Dsnuts

The next philips earphone I am gonna get is the new ones coming out. Can't say if I am a fan of the way they look but who cares as long as they kick booty which I am thinking they will


----------



## oyobass

The cable on the M6 is light years ahead of the Phillips. Less micrphonic and less tangle-prone.

M6 build quality is much better, too, it comes in a handy little case and a *load* of tips- the usual L M and S single flanges, a large bi-flange and large and small tripple flanges.

This is a great bang-for-your-buck IEM.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





oyobass said:


> The cable on the M6 is light years ahead of the Phillips. Less micrphonic and less tangle-prone.
> M6 build quality is much better, too, it comes in a handy little case and a *load* of tips- the usual L M and S single flanges, a large bi-flange and large and small tripple flanges.
> This is a great bang-for-your-buck IEM.


 

 wow, unless they recently changed the M6 cabling, I can't see how you can say it's "less tangle prone" , my set is a nightmare, takes like 2-3 minutes each time I want to use them to get them untangled, to the point where I complained to Mee about it. Here they are next to my NuForce NE-6 to show the difference in kinky kable syndrome.
   
  http://s339.photobucket.com/albums/n458/christoofat/?action=view&current=MeeNu.jpg


----------



## NuckinFutz

Yep agree.  I advised a work mate to buy the M6 as they were on special at Frogbeats.  The cable is good quality but does tangle like buggery, just like the Philips.  And personally I think the Philips sound better, I didn't spend much time with the M6 when he got them but I remember thinking the mids were quite weak.


----------



## christoophat

The M6 were pretty comfy to wear & I think out do the NuForce NE-6, but having to fight them every time grew wearisome, and I stopped using them. The Philips cable is of cheaper quality, but doesn't seem to hold memory as much & I keep them hanging down when not using from a peg on my wall, which seems to help relax them a bit.


----------



## pack21

I have both boys, and I define them thus:

 TT - Restless, thin and cold sound.

 SHE - Fun, fat and warm sound.
   


 I like them both, depending on my mood and what I'm doing.


 Any day comes SM3 dad, join the family.....much later, mum.


----------



## oyobass

I guess years of coiling mic and guitar cables lets me coil them just right. I just do a 1.5 inch coil turning the cable gently to the way it "wants" to go, then put the phones back in their case. when it is time to uncoil,, I just grab the plug end and let the rest drop. Nisce and easy, seldom tangles. Occasionally, the memory wire "hooks" get tangled up, but not so much if I push the neck slider all the way to the memory wire.
   
  I guess as far as sound quality goes, different strokes, 'ya know? I like the M6.

  
  Quote: 





christoophat said:


> wow, unless they recently changed the M6 cabling, I can't see how you can say it's "less tangle prone" , my set is a nightmare, takes like 2-3 minutes each time I want to use them to get them untangled, to the point where I complained to Mee about it. Here they are next to my NuForce NE-6 to show the difference in kinky kable syndrome.
> 
> http://s339.photobucket.com/albums/n458/christoofat/?action=view&current=MeeNu.jpg


----------



## oyobass

The Philips cable is too springy to use my method on. Coil it up ans set it down, and ! instant mess.
   
  @ Joe Bloggs: Flat in PA system terms is very relative. I gues by "flat" I mean sound more like the PA system, not like a recording.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The Philips cable needs to "break in" from the messy state they come in thanks to the packaging.  Like christoophat says hanging them straight when not using them may speed up the break in process.  My used set behaves pretty much as you describe your M6's cables.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

LMAO the SHE3580 black is down to $1.99 at Amazon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get one now for less than the price of a Happy Meal!


----------



## Dacrazydude

Plus 5.99 shipping... I always count shipping in the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys. I just came to the realization of something.
   
  I have had these for a while now and for every Panasonic earphone I have tried I have always reverted back to these.  The HJE350. As I am listening to them now. You know what.. These are truly awesome. I know I recently made a thread for the CKM50 and by all means get a pair of those if you guys can get one for $25 on Amazon.  These panasonics however are sleepers for me..
   
  If any of you guys want balance over bass with the best build and almost no microphonics. These are an amazing value. I realized just how good these are as of late because. These give some stiff competition to not only the Philips phones here but I think I actually prefer these over the UE500. Which has a very similar sound to these. The UE500 however cost $40-$70. These Panasonics only cost $20 and has even less microphonics over the UE500 with comparable build.
   
  If great clarity and balanced sound is your preference. I encourage anyone to try these out for yourself..These sound very close to the full sized SONY XZ700 and even closer to a SHURE SRH440s..


----------



## jant71

I just made a new purchase for a bit less than $20...

  New to the US. Not really in stock yet but came out in Japan in October. Anybody who can name them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
   
  A few too many earphones now though. If anybody wants my Isurus and/or SHE3580 shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice. I think you will like these HJE350s. They are the type of earphone that initially don't impress but slowly but surely does. Oh and burn in on them is essential by the way. The mids and highs balance out just perfectly after. That earphone kinda looks like an AT design almost like the Ckm77s Let me know how you like them HJE350s.


----------



## ericp10

HJE355
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I just made a new purchase for a bit less than $20...
> 
> New to the US. Not really in stock yet but came out in Japan in October. Anybody who can name them
> 
> ...


----------



## jant71

We have a winner. Possibly in more ways than one. Certainly worth the try at $19.87. They have some new concepts to implement...
   
  Deep Bass Fit design allows for exceptional listening comfort thanks to a unique elongated phase inverter is developed on the basis of studies of the structure of the human ear.  The elongated phase inverter with a specially designed soft silicone shell comfortably and securely inserted into the ear canal.  Thanks to improved noise reduction, and the listener can enjoy all the nuances of the music without setting the maximum volume to drown out external noise.

  And we have the larger speaker magnet the better concept...
   
  In addition, RP-HJE355 headphones feature large 10.7-mm speaker with a powerful neodymium magnet N42, the size of which is 50% larger than the previous model RP-HJE350.  It provides excellent sound quality and allows you to play audio nuances, even at low volume levels.  The listener can enjoy high quality sound, which is not worse than the large traditional headphones.
   
  They don't look half bad either and should be a little fun. I think the HJE180 sound more fun than either the Isurus or 3580 cause they have better mids and aggressive snarling guitars and good low bass-lines. HJE180 with UE grey single flanges that is. Like a little baby SM3. I like that you can crank 'em when outside or if I just feel like it. Then the treble comes out just right vs. the other two that have brightness that can get harsh when you try to rock out with them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Let us know how they are. Might have to try those.  Where you get those for $20. Vendors on ebay are around $40.


----------



## jant71

The ones I saw on ebay from japan are indeed a bit pricey. I found them at Bottom Line Telecom. I've ordered from them before and been very happy. The two niggles would be that they are ordering them and they aren't in stock yet but It did let me pre-order them. They only charge when ready to ship and the shipping handling is always usually two bucks yet seems to get to me fast(they use multiple warehouses and the PA one is close to NY which explains that). The other niggle is that the green color which I wanted is Japan only(Red, Blue, Black, and White for US) so I opted for the red ones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interested for sure. I hope they improved on the HJE350 sound vs the weird vented HJE450.


----------



## jant71

Should be the same diaphragm with the bigger magnet and new housing design. Seems like they did their homework so it should be like a better HJE350. One things for sure, the Panny earphones are very comfy.
   
  I do think the HJE-180 also doesn't match the best with my S639 and maybe you're Sony as well, Dsnuts. I don't need EQ on my Rocoo P, I use Power Drum setting on my E300, and don't EQ them with my Sony Minidisc. The S is the only thing I think about adding some treble to the 180's. I just  did a back to back with the Isurus adding some treble to the HJE180 to compensate vs. the Isurus. The result even on the S639 is the Panny have sweeter vocals and guitars are more engaging and have more of a hook. The Panny's treble when matched up to a similar level is also more to my liking as it sounds a bit quicker, livelier than the Isurus.


----------



## Dyjon54

how do the HJE350 compare to the monoprice? are they an upgrade?


----------



## Dsnuts

Doing Some A/Bing. The MP8320 has the better stage for sure. Both have a good balance. The Treble of the HJE350 is a bit more defined while not as present as the MP8320. The mids on the HJE350 are sweeter sounding.. I wouldn't say the HJE350 is an upgrade but more of a side grade in sound but they have a much much better build. The least amount of microphonics on any earphone I have. Small dynamic drivers that will fit even small ears vs the gigantic 14.2mm drivers on the MP8320..
   
  Man It has been a while since I listened to my MP8320.. These are FREAKING awesome. lol!!


----------



## Dyjon54

Looking for an upgrade to the monoprice. Maybe i should try these just because they are 20$. Monoprice are huge lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

So now that you guys know I have started the CKM50 thread. I want to indeed keep this one as anything related to finds that you guys feel need some attention to our friends and myself. Please feel free to introduce and or show the rest of us here any iems that you guys feel should be looked at. I will certainly support anyones claims that what ever you find might be something of interest to the rest of us.
   
  I think by now all of us have enough understanding in our hobby to know what it takes for an iem to stand out enough for the rest of us to consider. So in other words. I appreciate the efforts of jant71 and others to make this thread into a discovery one. There is so much product out there that we as a collective have not tried/ discovered yet..It is hard work to find that "one". But together by golly! We can do it.!
   
  So what is next for me? I am very interested in the new Philips phones that will be released soon. I do plan on getting them when they are released. Will do a full report once they are.


----------



## GigaFi

Not exactly an undiscovered IEM but the recent pair of Brainwavz Betas I got on sale were pretty good. I like it more than both the monoprices and the 3580s although I have yet to try the TTs. Compared to the Philips the mids are slightly more recessed but it is bassier and the soundstage is massive in comparison.
   
  CMK50s on the way, I'm expecting it to be better than all of those @ twice the price!
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So now that you guys know I have started the CKM50 thread. I want to indeed keep this one as anything related to finds that you guys feel need some attention to our friends and myself. Please feel free to introduce and or show the rest of us here any iems that you guys feel should be looked at. I will certainly support anyones claims that what ever you find might be something of interest to the rest of us.
> 
> I think by now all of us have enough understanding in our hobby to know what it takes for an iem to stand out enough for the rest of us to consider. So in other words. I appreciate the efforts of jant71 and others to make this thread into a discovery one. There is so much product out there that we as a collective have not tried/ discovered yet..It is hard work to find that "one". But together by golly! We can do it.!
> 
> So what is next for me? I am very interested in the new Philips phones that will be released soon. I do plan on getting them when they are released. Will do a full report once they are.


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> The ones I saw on ebay from japan are indeed a bit pricey. I found them at Bottom Line Telecom. I've ordered from them before and been very happy. The two niggles would be that they are ordering them and they aren't in stock yet but It did let me pre-order them. They only charge when ready to ship and the shipping handling is always usually two bucks yet seems to get to me fast(they use multiple warehouses and the PA one is close to NY which explains that). The other niggle is that the green color which I wanted is Japan only(Red, Blue, Black, and White for US) so I opted for the red ones.


 
   

Panasonic RP-HJE 355 green can be purchased on amazon.co.uk, so it also seems to be available to us in europe.


----------



## jant71

^ Yeah that's what they do to the US. The HJE will be long cord here not .6M and no green as of yet. The FX40 is also coming next month...http://newsroom.jvc.com/2012/01/new-jvc-inner-ear-headphones-are-first-with-carbon-nanotubes-diaphragms-for-crisp-full-sound/
  You'll notice the colors in the picture don't include the orange I was hoping to come across. US$29 MSRP is possibly a $20 street price here. I'd have to pay ~$55 to get an orange one. Just silver, blue, black, and red for us here.


----------



## ericp10

that JVC technology is in the FXT90.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> that JVC technology is in the FXT90.


 


  So, of course, they claim it is the first with the technology since they are only talking about JVC America. JVC America where FXT90's don't exist and orange FX40's are things of myth and legend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GigaFi

Anyone still looking for a pair of SHE3580s? I have an unopened pair, looking to trade for any interesting IEMs/headphones


----------



## NuckinFutz

More opinions on the SHH3580.  The bass is nice and extended with fairly good detail, the highs can be quite sharp but extend nicely.  Not a fan of the mids, this phone is definitely V shaped.  It's funny, I used to think I'd like V shaped earphones as that is how I tend to set my EQ but after hearing the GR06 mids are vitally important to me now.  Even when you push the mids the SHH3580 has a veiled sound, it's just not as clean as others.  Soundstage is quite wide but doesn't have much depth, positioning is only adequate.
  For EDM  these are good, very enjoyable......for rock not so much, the timbre is just off.  But for the money these are very good really, can't complain......plus the remote works find with my phone and has replaced the standard headset.


----------



## bjaardker

Been listening to a lot of http://www.bassdrive.com on my SHE3580s lately. These headphones continue to blow me away. Where other headphones give nothing but sibilance on the fast moving high-hats and bells of Drum N Bass music, these headphones don't seem to have any trouble at all. All the while giving those low low low low sub-bass tones.


----------



## Ivabign

I am looking to get a new pair of 'inexpensive' IEM's for my son and the SHE3580 looks like it fits the bill, but I was wondering if anyone had experience with both the SHE3580 and the Sennheiser CX475 - which are available for $20... not much more than the Phillips buds....
   
  I am probably overthinking this, as my son will have either lost or destroyed them in a few months....
   
  I just am trying to keep him away from my IE8's and TF10's!


----------



## nipit

I am listening to Isurus as my TF10 broke now. All I can say they sound fantastic for their price. I have another couple of earphones upto 60$ mark and they aren't as good sounding as Isurus. I just wish Isurus had isolation, it's like there isn't any at all.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





nipit said:


> I am listening to Isurus as my TF10 broke now. All I can say they sound fantastic for their price. I have another couple of earphones upto 60$ mark and they aren't as good sounding as Isurus. I just wish Isurus had isolation, it's like there isn't any at all.


 


  Indeed a great iem for the price, i love then, by their singular signature in some genres, over my other iem's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well. I went and got myself what I thought might be the driver that is in the isurus. If you guys want to read about these CKM77s It is on the CKM50 thread. So this is what is very interesting.  CKM77Vs Isurus..
   
  So when I wrote this thread I always thought these sounded eerily like the AT sound signature. So how do they fair against an actual AT CKM77?. The CKM77s leave these Isurus behind in every single category in sound. However there are some striking similarities that I found to be very interesting.. The highs of the isurus is extended as are the CKM77 but not as defined or refined as the CKM77.  The mids have clear definition where the isurus is just forward sounding. The bass is also more refined in the CKM77s. These sound tweeks give great imagery and details to the CKM77 sounds. 
   
  You know what the isurus sounds like? They sound like a detuned CKM77. And what I mean by detuned. I can tell AT house tweeks on these CKM77 give them the refinements and detail that AT is known for and while detail on the isurus is not lacking. It is almost as if the same drivers are used but all these sound tweeks was not..
   
  There are some similarities in these to still think the isrurus might be using a developed driver from AT.  But truth be told the isurus is out classed by the CKM77s. Think of the CKM77s as a much more refined version and you guys will get the idea.  
   
  I still find the clarity and detailing on the sounds of the isurus for their price point still far exceeds their price point.  Now for the guys that naturally want an upgrade for your isurus. Is the CKM77 worth it? The CKM refines everything about to isurus sounds. Deeper richer acoustics with clean instrument separation. Better refined highs that is less sharp yet more detailed at the same time..
   
  Some of the smoothest mids on any earphones, Now the bass is very similar on the CKM77 to the Isurus but I noticed bass notes are also more defined and refined as well.. The CKM77 cost around a $105 or so and the isurus cost around $25 or so. Now is the refinements worth all that extra dough? That my friends is up to you..
   
  Just know. The CKM77 sound almost just like my A900X and that alone was worth it for me. Happy listening fellas.


----------



## nipit

Does anyone know how to improve Isurus isolation?


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Does anyone know how to improve Isurus isolation?


 


  Since they appear to have a back vent, not sure it is possible without affecting their sound quality


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





christoophat said:


> Since they appear to have a back vent, not sure it is possible without affecting their sound quality


 


  No, they are not back vent....i open mine, and there wasn't any vent.
   
  The vent in Isurus, is  only the small hole that is at the base of the nose, in body of Isurus....you can try plugging the hole with adhesive tape, but will creat vacuum seal on tips.

 The best way to isolate, is to put some foam inside the tip.


----------



## maped

I'm here to express my deepest gratitude to both dsnuts and Joe Bloggs for discovering and sharing these gems of an earphones with me and the rest of the community.
   
  I haven't really been that interested in audio quality, until now my equipment has consisted of a Sony mp3-player or various cellphones as player and whatever was cheapest at local electronics store as earphones. At one point I even ponied up for a set of UE super.fi 3's because I got tired of the cheapos braking all the time, but never really got comfortable with them or noticed any marked improvement in sound quality. At home I've got Sennheiser RS180's, but even those I got more for the convenience of wirelessness than any great expectations of mindblowing sound. Despite the fact that I probably spent 2/3 of my waking time wearing somekind of headphones, I really wasn't interested in the quality of the sound itself; as long as it had no audible faults, I was content.
   
  So fast forward to last week when I was surfing the net looking for info on the on the new RS220's and somehow stumbled upon head-fi and this thread piqued my interest. Thermaltake in the header especially interested me, since it was a familiar name from the world of pc's and I thought it might be nice to read how their products fair in audiophile circles. Needless to say, I was expecting it to be promptly slaughtered, and was quite surprised to see dsnut's gloving and almost overly enthusiastic review, and even more surprised to see others agreeing it to be good. You see, until then I had thought this whole audiophile malarkey was just fools flaunting their money and nitpicking over minor differences and that the perceived huge differences in audio quality were just delusions of people that had spent a huge amount of money and willed themselves to like what they had bought. But this thread gave me some hope that maybe it's not that bad and there really is something to this, and when I saw a pair of blue 3580's in a shop for 15€, I decided to give them a try. Basically I needed new earphones and these were cheaper than what I usually buy, so what the hey, I'll give it a try. With trembling fingers I opened the package in the parking lot and swapped them with the generic cheapos I was wearing at the store and pressed play.
   
  And I must admit it was pretty impressive, from the get go. It felt like I had been hearing the music through a length of a sewer tube, but now I was right in front of the band. I'm not really up on the lingo, but instead of the music pounding in my forehead, it feels like it comes from outside my head; guess that's soundstage. Also love the bass that instead of just thumping annoingly and causing a headache seems to be felt instead of heard. These together make it easier to listen some of my favorite tunes from likes of Bad Religion, Gossip and White Stripes that have kind of a fat sound that usually fatigues my ears pretty quickly. The last two days I've been listening through all my albums and some Spotify and games without a hint of discomfort, up to six hours on one sitting. Now I'm really impressed, so much that I ordered the Isurus too, just to be able to compare the two and find out if I could find the different qualities mentioned in this thread and to find out what I actually want in my headphones. I'm still not completely sold on this whole [for the want of a better word] audiophile thing, and am ready to admit that it might all just be my hyped imagination, but if it's this cheap and brings this much enjoyment, I really don't care.
   
  So long story short, thanks for a great thread and keep on keeping on. 
   
  _/\_


----------



## Dsnuts

It is funny how you can find some very interesting stuff on line..I am glad that landed you here to headfi.. See all of use here at headfi choose not to put up with crap stuff they throw in your players and such. There is a choice and we decide to get better for the money.. The stuff on these threads range from a $7.11 Mp8320 all the way to headphones and set ups that will cost as much as a new car.  But one thing we all have in common. We actively look for stuff that will let us enjoy our music the way it was meant to be enjoyed. Out side of a live music set I think getting better equipment will give us as close to this as possible.
   
  You came to the right thread too as most if not all here at headfi will be about expensive stuff. Once in a while we will find a hidden gems that don't cost much. I suppose that is my specialty. In the end if you rediscover your music. That is what it's all about.  Welcome to headfi and enjoy your new discovery. Something I try to do every single day myself. .


----------



## ginetto61

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> .... The CKM77 sound almost just like my A900X and that alone was worth it for me. Happy listening fellas.


 

 Good evening and first of all thank you so much for your extremely interesting testing !
  Just a question ... during *extended listening* do you get more discomfort with the A900X or the CKM77 ?
  which you prefer on *voices* ???
  Thanks again and kind regards,
   
  gino


----------



## Dsnuts

The A900X is what is on my picture for avatar. They happen to be my favorite fullsized headphone. If your asking me which one is more comfy. The CKM77s fit perfectly in my ears and while they are iems they offer hours of listening without having those huge cans on my head..I would say the CKM77s offer around 90-95% of the sound that is offered from my full sized cans and that is astonishing to me.
   
  The A900X has big stiff pleather pads and I only wish it was more soft but they aren't I have gotten used to their fit but I actually prefer my iems for ultimate comfort as I sometimes forget the are in my ears. For vocals my fullsized cans give more of a full range dynamic but the CKM77s comes very close. Of the 2 if you are ok with having an earphone vs a full sized can. I would go for the CKM77s. More comfort. Easier to use and much much cheaper for almost the same type of sound signature.. So much more convenient as well.  Way cheaper as well. $115ish vs $280-$300 for the A900X. Just lovely for vocals on both phones.


----------



## JumpNChute

Daaah I just bought both.  I read about 30 pages of this thread and kept going back and forth between the Tts and the Philips.  I ended up getting both because it seemed that the Thermaltake had slightly "more fun" and more refined sound than the Philips but the Philips sounded more neutral and balanced and could be worn over-ear for the gym. 
   
  Funny.  The last thing I bought from Thermaltake was an AM CPU cooler for my rig.  Headphones seems like quite a stretch in terms of diversifying.


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





jumpnchute said:


> Daaah I just bought both.  I read about 30 pages of this thread and kept going back and forth between the Tts and the Philips.  I ended up getting both because it seemed that the Thermaltake had slightly "more fun" and more refined sound than the Philips but the Philips sounded more neutral and balanced and could be worn over-ear for the gym.
> 
> Funny.  The last thing I bought from Thermaltake was an AM CPU cooler for my rig.  Headphones seems like quite a stretch in terms of diversifying.


 

 You make well buying both, because their signatures are totally opposite ... TT are cold, more analytical and poor isolated, SHE warmth and bass,  with good isolation, better for the gym.

 I like both equally, depending on music genre.


----------



## gelocks

If someone FROM THE STATES wants to ''try'' the Isurus, shoot me a PM...


----------



## JumpNChute

Got mine and opened them up today.
   
  I had a few comments about packaging and materials and sound but all I really feel is worth saying at this moment is about those dang SHE3580s. 
   
  They are a true wonder.  The first thing I heard through them was halfway through a bassy Noisia track, and I literally could not believe my ears.  The bass was HUGE, but clear and , above all, LOW.  How do you make a frequency response as low as 12hz fit into something this small and light?  Its like it should be illegal for a $10 pair of IEMs to sound this good.
   
  Good buy was good.  I will find it difficult to justify buying another expensive IEM until I'm ready to get some god-tier customs.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the reason why I am very interested in their new line of earphones that will be hitting in about 2 weeks.. Will order one for a report..


----------



## jant71

There is only one new phone, the 5105, and you can order it already. http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE5105BK-28-Underground-Headphones/dp/B006WHPQSG/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328729711&sr=1-2
   
  The rest are Android versions of existing phones.
   
  The only new Philips I'm getting is a black Cityscape Downtown.


----------



## JumpNChute

Just as an addendum I would like to say that the SHE responds very well to my cheapo Fiio amplifier.  The bass especially gets a moderate cleanup and a nice boost.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> There is only one new phone, the 5105, and you can order it already. http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE5105BK-28-Underground-Headphones/dp/B006WHPQSG/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328729711&sr=1-2
> 
> The rest are Android versions of existing phones.
> 
> The only new Philips I'm getting is a black Cityscape Downtown.


 


  Ya it is just for preorder it seems. I have my eye on them.. Should be interesting to hear those..The colors though. Lol! I mean could they have chosen any worse colors? Brown and black?


----------



## bryyando

For the people that bought the new no box she9700 how did that turn out? I'm tempted to get them still.


----------



## GigaFi

Supposedly they're not exactly "new".
   
  Quote: 





bryyando said:


> For the people that bought the new no box she9700 how did that turn out? I'm tempted to get them still.


----------



## JumpNChute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya it is just for preorder it seems. I have my eye on them.. Should be interesting to hear those..The colors though. Lol! I mean could they have chosen any worse colors? Brown and black?


 


  I think those look snazzy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well if they sound as good as I hope,  I won't care what colors they are. We will see. I read those headphones are supposed to be good. Might try them as well.


----------



## D7H7N

Yeah they were definitely used but I only paid around $10 and have not had any issues with them yet.
  Quote: 





bryyando said:


> For the people that bought the new no box she9700 how did that turn out? I'm tempted to get them still.


----------



## jarbro

Drugstore.com has the 3580 and 3575's for 7.99 and 15.99 respectively with free shipping.
  http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=All&srchtree=1&Ntt=philips+headphones&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
   
  Also, has anyone heard anything about the SHO-9577s?
  http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/sho9577gn_28/prd/en/


----------



## GigaFi

It's actually the other way around, the 3580s are 7.99 and the 3575s (with mic) are 15.99. Great price for those who are still looking.
  
  Quote: 





jarbro said:


> Drugstore.com has the 3575 and 3580's for 7.99 and 15.99 respectively with free shipping.
> http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=All&srchtree=1&Ntt=philips+headphones&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about the SHO-9577s?
> http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/sho9577gn_28/prd/en/


----------



## jarbro

Quote: 





gigafi said:


> It's actually the other way around, the 3580s are 7.99 and the 3575s (with mic) are 15.99. Great price for those who are still looking.


 


  Good catch, fixed.
   
  Also: The Isurus can be had for $9.99 after MIR at Microcenter.http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?Ntt=isurus


----------



## dziendobry

Looked in your profile but no info, which fiio amp are you using with them?
  
  Quote: 





jumpnchute said:


> Just as an addendum I would like to say that the SHE responds very well to my cheapo Fiio amplifier.  The bass especially gets a moderate cleanup and a nice boost.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jarbro said:


> Drugstore.com has the 3580 and 3575's for 7.99 and 15.99 respectively with free shipping.
> http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=All&srchtree=1&Ntt=philips+headphones&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about the SHO-9577s?
> http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/sho9577gn_28/prd/en/


 


  Very bassy earphones. The SHE3580 is a better earphone. Those Speckled SHO phones are just fancier SHE9551s I checked out earlier. I ended up selling those..Warm and way too bassy. People are paying a premium just for a fresh color and a braided cord which emits even more microphonics. Those are a fail. I would wait till the new Philips earphones hits soon. I will report as I plan on getting one upon release here in about 2 weeks on Amazon. Will tell everyone on this thread how those are. I hope they make a better SHE3580 is what I am thinking.


----------



## daveyostrow

so i discovered a friend with the SHE3581 (i think its just the white version of the 3580) and i was very impressed... especially for the price.
  Thumbs up here
   
  soon I will try the bassy xeports and taste their hype as well but the phillips are great portable/sport/care-free phones.


----------



## Xinn3r

Anyone bought the SHE3680? How does it compare to the SHE3580?


----------



## ravefire

I'm considering the Thermaltake but does anyone know how they compare with other headphones around $50-60? I know that we've come to the conclusion they're $200 Audio-Technica rebrands but like how do they sound compared to Brainwavz M2, Soundmagic Pl50, NuForce NE-700M, HiFiMan RE-0? Just curious.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ravefire said:


> I'm considering the Thermaltake but does anyone know how they compare with other headphones around $50-60? I know that we've come to the conclusion they're $200 Audio-Technica rebrands but like how do they sound compared to Brainwavz M2, Soundmagic Pl50, NuForce NE-700M, HiFiMan RE-0? Just curious.


 


  Well. To be certain. It was a good guess but the isurus could be made by Audio Technica but I don't think they are an exact rebrand of their CKM77 or the CKM99.. I have the CKM77 and there are similarities but the CKM77s are superior in sound and are at another level of SQ. The isurus is a solid value at the current asking price and have surprised many.. For $25 or so they are worth a try for sure.
   
  I think it will depend on what your sound preference is. If you want detailed more analytical sound the isurus it is. If you want more of a v shaped Fr fun sounding earphone the CKM50s is what I would recommend.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well. To be certain. It was a good guess but the isurus could be made by Audio Technica but I don't think they are an exact rebrand of their CKM77 or the CKM99..


 

 Ah hah! Good to know. I quit following for a while and never got an answer or a comparison of the TT to the AT. Either way, the TT are pretty badass for the asking price. Definitely a great value.


----------



## Dsnuts

Where have you been man? Lol!. You know about the newest thread right? http://www.head-fi.org/t/592457/the-ath-ckm50-the-ckm-family-impressions


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





jarbro said:


> Drugstore.com has the 3580 and 3575's for 7.99 and 15.99 respectively with free shipping.
> http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=All&srchtree=1&Ntt=philips+headphones&Go.x=0&Go.y=0


 


  Only free shipping if you sign up for that other service. Otherwise it's $5.99


----------



## jarbro

I just picked up the a pair of the SHE-3580s and SHE-3575 with the mix.  I figured they would be the exact same except one with the mic.  I just tested both of them, and let me tell you, right out of the packaging, the 3580s sound WAY better than the 3575.  The 3575s are lacking in the bass dept IMO.  
   
  Mainly listening to drum n bass atm.  I think I am going to let the 3575s settle in and see if the bass gets any bigger.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Where have you been man? Lol!. You know about the newest thread right? http://www.head-fi.org/t/592457/the-ath-ckm50-the-ckm-family-impressions


 


  Oooh, no. I look forward to checking that out! Thanks man.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

@jarbro I would check the SHE3575 on the mic and headphone out on a phone first to make sure you're not getting improper sound because of iffy compatibility between 3 ring jacks and 2 ring sockets. That said I wouldn't be surprised if they indeed sound different. The SHH3580 sounds different from the SHE3580 too.


----------



## Xinn3r

Quote: 





xinn3r said:


> Anyone bought the SHE3680? How does it compare to the SHE3580?


 


  BUMP! Anyone!?!?!?


----------



## danny93

Anyone think the [size=1.7em]Radiopaq Custom Tuned Jazz Earphones [/size]could be better than the SHE3580´s same price ATM for me in the UK, strange for once something is cheaper in the UK :S lol 
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Radiopaq-Custom-Tuned-Jazz-Earphones/dp/B0022NHHZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328985143&sr=1-1
   
  Just ordered some CKM50´s too (thanks to some kind soul on here who decided he would send them to me from US! Wont tell you who incase he gets bombarded with emails from angrey Englishmen)
   
  Thanks again for the heads up on the bargains!


----------



## pack21

I have both, JAZZ are more neutral, due having bass less extent than SHE.

 Depends if you like with more or less bass, Jazz have enough .


----------



## dziendobry

I like my Radiopaq jazz better then my she-3580 better presentation and clarity.
  
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Anyone think the [size=1.7em]Radiopaq Custom Tuned Jazz Earphones [/size]could be better than the SHE3580´s same price ATM for me in the UK, strange for once something is cheaper in the UK :S lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Radiopaq-Custom-Tuned-Jazz-Earphones/dp/B0022NHHZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1328985143&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


----------



## zowki

I bought the Philips SHE3580 from MediaMarkt in Shanghai for ¥98 (USD$15). I've only listened for a few hours so the earphones are not burned in yet. I'm using the stock tips at the moment. Can anyone give recommendations for different tips that will improve the sound? This is my very first IEM so I don't have any other tips to use.
   
  Observations so far:
  - Good isolation. It blocked out noisy traffic of the streets of Shanghai very well
  - Very comfortable and easy to wear.
  - Microphonics are very bad.
  - Soundstage is near non-existent, all the sound sounds stuck in my head with not much instrument separation. The sound gets somewhat congested when lots of instruments play in unison on complex songs. Even my closed Audio-Technica M50s have way better soundstage.
  - Treble is nice and smooth with good extension. The treble is rarely sibilant or piercing, only a few tracks have occasional problems with treble (for example "Adventure" by Capsule has too sibilant 'sh' sounds).
  - Mids are reasonably good but not as refined as my Audio-Technica M50s.
  - The SHE3850s are very forgiving to poor quality tracks.
  - Balanced mid-bass with no bloat (great!)
  - Sub-bass is very strong and extends deep, fantastic for electronic dance music. I like the strong sub-bass but wish it would be tighter and not so boomy.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





zowki said:


> I bought the Philips SHE3580 from MediaMarkt in Shanghai for ¥98 (USD$15). I've only listened for a few hours so the earphones are not burned in yet. I'm using the stock tips at the moment. Can anyone give recommendations for different tips that will improve the sound? This is my very first IEM so I don't have any other tips to use.


 
   
  Hey nice write up, however not sure if you know that the CKM50´s have apparently the same sound as your M50´s (maybe a tad better accordng to Dsnuts) so if you feel the Philips´ are lacking compared to your cans then the CKM50´s may be a good option if you can manage to get hold of them for a decent price...only $30 in the US !


----------



## danny93

pack21 said:


> I have both, JAZZ are more neutral, due having bass less extent than SHE.
> 
> Depends if you like with more or less bass, Jazz have enough .


 
  Quote: 





dziendobry said:


> I like my Radiopaq jazz better then my she-3580 better presentation and clarity.


 
   
  Are the Jazz even better for EDM music, or do the Philips hold up with this genre, also for all types what would be better?
   
  These are for my sister you see, i gave her my Brainwavz M1 and she broke them after a few months  And then told me that there was no point in buying high end earphones as they break just as easily so you may aswel get the cheapest ones possibe...yeh i know :FACEPALM: 
   
  So basically i cant let her use the cheapos from the petrol station, so its Jazz or SHE3580´s (she aint getting my Brainwavz M2´s lol)
   
  Edit: sorry about double post guys


----------



## mbamg

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Are the Jazz even better for EDM music, or do the Philips hold up with this genre, also for all types what would be better?
> 
> These are for my sister you see, i gave her my Brainwavz M1 and she broke them after a few months  And then told me that there was no point in buying high end earphones as they break just as easily so you may aswel get the cheapest ones possibe...yeh i know :FACEPALM:
> 
> ...


 

 The M1s aren't the most durable IEMs out there due to their lack of strain reliefs. If you find that she's rough with IEMs, you're going to have to give her some more sturdy stuff. Did she enjoy the M1s to begin with?


----------



## zowki

I have been listening to my SHE3580s more and am starting to become unhappy with them. The sub bass is too boomy and the mids are too recessed both due to the V shaped frequency response. I thought my M50s were V shaped too so I expected it to be similar sounding but the SHE3580s are way too V shaped. EQ does solve the problem somewhat but I don't want to use EQ on my iPhone 3GS since EQu (the app I'm using for EQ) takes a lot of battery power and won't let me multitask without lag. I was really hoping I would like the SHE3850s but now I think I'll buy something from the Audio-Technica CKM line to replace it.

Here is my EQ setting for those interested:


----------



## pack21

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Are the Jazz even better for EDM music, or do the Philips hold up with this genre, also for all types what would be better?
> 
> These are for my sister you see, i gave her my Brainwavz M1 and she broke them after a few months  And then told me that there was no point in buying high end earphones as they break just as easily so you may aswel get the cheapest ones possibe...yeh i know :FACEPALM:
> 
> ...


 

 I think SHE are better for EDM with his great and extended bass, JAZZ are more all-round.
   
   
  But if is for using in street, SHE are more comfortable and insulate better.
   
  So depends on you.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


mbamg said:


> The M1s aren't the most durable IEMs out there due to their lack of strain reliefs. If you find that she's rough with IEMs, you're going to have to give her some more sturdy stuff. Did she enjoy the M1s to begin with?


 

 Well dont think she can tell much difference tbh, hence why she´s satisfied with crappy ones, i think ill grab her some SHE3850s  she definatly wont complain put it like that! 
   
  How do you think the SHE3850s hold up against the M1´s? 
   
  Cheers Pack21 think the philips seem to be the best bet then


----------



## Majin

The SHE3580 has more sparkle but the M1 does everything better. But I've also experienced mediocore build quality from the M1's both of them died within 7 months
  
  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Well dont think she can tell much difference tbh, hence why she´s satisfied with crappy ones, i think ill grab her some SHE3850s  she definatly wont complain put it like that!
> 
> ...


----------



## daveyostrow

I read about the ckm50 causing some shocks... and my brother started getting them with the Isurus as well.
  whats the deal?


----------



## Dacrazydude

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I read about the ckm50 causing some shocks... and my brother started getting them with the Isurus as well.
> whats the deal?


 


  What shocks


----------



## GigaFi

Static shocks I would assume.
  
  Quote: 





dacrazydude said:


> What shocks


----------



## danny93

Quote:


gigafi said:


> Static shocks I would assume.


 
   
  If the shocks are from near the headphone out i would assume it would be the source
   
  Perhaps i was being to hard on my sister and i think the philips will do her nicley lol


----------



## Joe Bloggs

zowki said:


> I have been listening to my SHE3580s more and am starting to become unhappy with them. The sub bass is too boomy and the mids are too recessed both due to the V shaped frequency response. I thought my M50s were V shaped too so I expected it to be similar sounding but the SHE3580s are way too V shaped. EQ does solve the problem somewhat but I don't want to use EQ on my iPhone 3GS since EQu (the app I'm using for EQ) takes a lot of battery power and won't let me multitask without lag. I was really hoping I would like the SHE3850s but now I think I'll buy something from the Audio-Technica CKM line to replace it.
> Here is my EQ setting for those interested:




My EQ settings for the SHE3580 are similar to yours and I just got the CKM50. After testing with sine sweeps and music I concluded that those are even more v-shaped than the SHE3580. Maybe the CKM77 for you? IDK I think dsnut‘s picks sound great but they don't seem to tend to sound neutral lol


----------



## eke2k6

@joe, if you really want neutrality and enjoyability at the same time, I suggest you go for the GR07. It's relatively cheap when compared to other top tiers and if you don't like it you won't have any trouble getting rid of it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Neutral pics. Spendy.
   
  GR07    Neutral with a slight lower highs bump that almost disappears with burn in..Fantastic detail and clarity. A neutral standard.
  EX600   Neutral smooth a bit laid back sounding, does nothing wrong but bass fans will want more bass.
  CKM77s Balanced more detail than the other 2 a bit on the brighter side but detail for a dynamic is 2nd to none.  Jazz/rock on these has to be heard. Just astounding. My pic out of the 3...Absolute neutral I would go for the EX600..The GR07 has better bass so more musical imo. Then the CKM77s has better detail than anything else I have and the bass is perfect. No bloat just perfect for every type of music.


----------



## pfloyd

I wonder what the ckm70s sound like since nuts liked the 50s so much better than the 55s.


----------



## Dsnuts

A good buddy.. Mr G3nerl Karl informed me they sound like the ATH-A700s. So it will be similar sounding to my CKM77s. Well balanced I am guessing more neutral sounding and better balanced than the CKM50s.


----------



## alastairt

My pair of Isurus IEM's just arrived, and I have been listening for about half an hour now.

 Here's my first impressions:

 Pretty nice sounding, with the aforementioned sibilance issue being greatly lessened by a different set of tips with a smaller hole (I put the ones from my PL30's on it).
 I've been using a pair of PL30's with the plug replaced up until these arrived, and they certainly seem a bit more detailed, although to be fair I'm using them on my Sound Blaster Fatal1ty Pro instead of my phone.

 The biggest downsides I've noticed so far are the size of the things. I'm coming to them from using PL50s, PL30's, and M1's, and these are just huge by comparison. Following that closely is the painful cord, I like my headphones to be symmetrical.

 On the whole, they are certainly worth the $40 I paid for them, even without any burnin/accustomisation time.


----------



## Melk

Here in Brazil i just found the SHE3570. It is similar to SHE3580 or not? I bought it withoutfear of being wrong?


----------



## kamuffo

Quote: 





melk said:


> Here in Brazil i just found the SHE3570. It is similar to SHE3580 or not? I bought it withoutfear of being wrong?


 


  Identical...


----------



## Melk

Quote: 





kamuffo said:


> Identical...


 
   
  The SHE3570 is better than PL30 and Brainwavz Beta?
   
  I had a CKM50, the sound of it is similar to the CKM50 or i'll feel much difference in sound quality?


----------



## TennisForte

Can anyone comment as to how good the isolation is with the Isurus' is? Also how are the microphonics? I've never used a J cord before in my life but I imagine that makes it tough to put around your ear to cut down on Microphonics


----------



## Sweden

No microphonics what so ever.
  I can't say the same thing with the Philips which have HUCH microphonics.
  I'm using the Meelec M6 tips so I cant say how good isolation is compared to others but its pretty good I can tell.
  I did not like the stock tips what so ever. No bass and horrible treble. New tips is a must.

  
  Quote: 





tennisforte said:


> Can anyone comment as to how good the isolation is with the Isurus' is? Also how are the microphonics? I've never used a J cord before in my life but I imagine that makes it tough to put around your ear to cut down on Microphonics


----------



## Sweden

I have had the Isurus for some time now and I agree with the hype in this thread.
  Only problem is the stock tip and some weird lenght difference in the left right cable which tend to lead to a mess.
  I'm also impressed with the Philips, but they are a class below the Isurus. Both are insain value for money tho.


----------



## TennisForte

If I'm looking for some fun sound IEM's, with bass and solid isolation are the TT's a good idea?


----------



## Dsnuts

The Isurus is a great earphone for the cost. Solid balance and detailed they do have more of an analytical sound but provide some solid bass and highs for your bassier tunes.. For the bucks they perform much more than iems that cost X4 more. Isolation is above average. They even work on many Android phones. It is a hit or miss depending on phone but if they do work on your Android phones that would be a bonus. Now for a more casual V fun sound signature sound. The Philips SHE3580 is solid as well. Either way both are great bang for dollar earphones.


----------



## TennisForte

When you say work on my phone you're referring to them being used to talk with not that my phone won't be able to power them right?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes, they will drive fine from any mobile device the isurus has a built in mic for phones. It is hit or miss if they work on whatever models you have however on my PC an Optimus phone they work perfectly and some guys say it worked with there Iphone and some say it doesn't. 
   
  If anyone is interested in the isurus. Eke is selling his pair on the sale forums with free shipping. Can save a few bucks and I know he takes care of his stuff.


----------



## Sweden

The Isurus I'm using with the Meelec tips don't have a touch of that analytical sound you are talking about. Great dynamics and musicality. Only problem is some sibilance with some tracks. Maybe most of that will go away after some play time, but i doubt it.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The Isurus is a great earphone for the cost. Solid balance and detailed they do have more of an analytical sound but provide some solid bass and highs for your bassier tunes.. For the bucks they perform much more than iems that cost X4 more. Isolation is above average. They even work on many Android phones. It is a hit or miss depending on phone but if they do work on your Android phones that would be a bonus. Now for a more casual V fun sound signature sound. The Philips SHE3580 is solid as well. Either way both are great bang for dollar earphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bigger tips do tend to tame down the sounds a bit on the isurus but they do have a brighter sound versus your average neutral sounding earphones. Detail on these are very good but they lack refinements of the true higher end dynamics. The CKM77s I have which is a much higher end dynamic has a similar sound signature to these isurus but those are so much more refined over these isurus. No tip change needed to tame anything on them yet those have even greater detail and overall better sound quality over the isurus.. The surprising thing is the isurus hold their own..You are right in that the highs don't change much but using better tips helps..


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If anyone is interested in the isurus. Eke is selling his pair on the sale forums with free shipping. Can save a few bucks and I know he takes care of his stuff.


 


  Haha thanks for the plug.


----------



## TennisForte

Can anyone offer a comparison between the Isurus and the JVC Xtreme Xplosive (HAFX1X)?


----------



## racoiaw

How does the isucus fare against the pl50?the price difference is around 10+ more on the pl50


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





tennisforte said:


> Can anyone offer a comparison between the Isurus and the JVC Xtreme Xplosive (HAFX1X)?


 


  Of the Isurus and Philips SHE3580 I think it is reported that the SHE3580 has the bigger bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tennisforte said:


> Can anyone offer a comparison between the Isurus and the JVC Xtreme Xplosive (HAFX1X)?


 

 HAFX1X, Boom boom and more boom.. Bassy and mid forward warm non fatiguing but bassy. And More bassy. You want a bassy earphone these would be a solid purchase. Bass heads love these including myself. Oh did I mention they are bassy? Big bass and bass all the time with even more bass. Vs isurus.  If you are more into rock, instruments, vocals the isurus is better for this as they have much more detail over the HAFX1X.  So the JVCs are bass oriented. The TT isursus is detail oriented with much more flatter sound. The bass is solid on the isurus but not as colored or prominent as it is on the JVCs.
  
  Quote: 





racoiaw said:


> How does the isucus fare against the pl50?the price difference is around 10+ more on the pl50


 


  Pl50s are supposed to be good earphones. I can't say as I own the PL30s and not the 50s. Do some reading on the PL50s and see if they will be more to your liking. I can tell you the highs on the isurus is lively but is tamed quite a bit using thicker foam style tips or double flanges and then they balance out while retaining a good balance and above average detail in your music. Get ekes used pair to save some cash. I know there are more than a few guys that loved the isurus even over the my newest find the ATH-CKM50.  It all depends on your sound preference.   The Isurus is more analytical and a bit bright sounding from neutral. Typical Audio Technica house sound signature..  The detail of these is where these shine. Bass is good quality too and hits every sub bass note with no issue.


----------



## bluraymond

Thanks to DS, Joe and all on this thread with their philips advice, was on look out for some IEM and i stumbled on this and the other thread about the Philips SHE3580. Being in europe, Philips are one of my go to companies and believe it or not I still have a pair of their electrodynamic headphones so I'm a bit of a fan of their products. I'm currently using some Sennheiser PX100 as my portable headphones but previously had some CX300's and some Sony MDR-XB20 which all passed away to the great IEM graveyard in the sky due to losing sound from 1 earpiece. So started to look for some SHE3580 and lo and behold managed to locate some SHE3582 (Blue version) for the princely some of £5 (roughly $8-£9) at Asda.com.  From my memory the SHE3582 have got better bass than the CX300 and the XB20 but the trebles and the mids are all decent as well and whether this is my perception the SHE3582 just appear to be a bit louder than any other IEM as my psp and personal cd players have never sounded so big previously. What phones, what a price and what a great thread


----------



## Melk

The SHE3570 is better than PL30 and SHE9550? it's recommended to run?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





melk said:


> The SHE3570 is better than PL30 and SHE9550? it's recommended to run?


 


  Are you asking which one would be best for running? I would say none.. The sound of the PL30 is ok but nothing special. balanced more closer to neutral sound signature but I don't know how many times you can accidentally drop them before they pop open. The build is kinda suspect. The Philips phones for being cheap are much stronger and simpler build to them. The only issue with the SHE3570/3580 is they have really bad microphonics.
   
  If you are planning to run with the iems I suggest ones that will be built well and with almost no microphonics.. Forget the SHE9550 those have too much of a mid bass hump and make your music sound muddy in the mids because of this hump.  The one I would recommend for running believe it or not is none of these. The one I would recommend for exercise is a Panasonic HJE350. Very comfy, good sound and almost no microphnics. In other words perfect for running.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK so I finally got these  The New Philips SHE5105 and the new Pioneer CL-721 AKA basshead earphones.
   
  Fight!. I have to admit I have to get used to hearing bass heavy earphones again as I have been using my current favorite the ATH-CKM77s almost all the time now a days but it hasn't stopped me from being curious enough about these 2 to not try them out. So without further ado.. These 2 are the newest earphones from Philips and Pioneer. Right off the bat I was not too happy with the Pioneer packaging. I suppose all will be well if the sound of them justified the $30 cost of them. Let me start with these Pioneers..Now I haven't burned them in too much I was eager to hear them from open box
   
16 Ohm, 5hz-22Khz, Max power 100mw 9mm driver unit closed design. One of my funnest listening headphones is the Pioneer HDJ500. Which has that Pioneer sound. Extended lively highs with big punchy lows that hits all them notes cleanly and is as close to having a club in your head as it gets with any type of headphones. So I was hoping these new earphones would be the earphone equivalent. Well let me just say. Unless they clear up here in a few days of burning these are gonna get the boot. Here is why. These have the muddiest sound I have heard in anything recently and when I say muddy I am talking about the entire sound spectrum.
   
  These have a very similar sound to the CC51s but even more congested sounding in the mids over them which I thought would be an impossible task..Similar sparkly highs but not so extended. Kinda weird sounding. A thick veil, muddy and non refined sounding. I can not recommend even the die hardest of bass heads try these. The JVC HAFX1X and the Xeports 5010. Completely out does these earphones in every way. The bass is a flabby mess as well. Bloaty bass, muffled congested mids and sparkly light treble make these sound like you are listening to your music after a night of pounding tequila with your collage frat mates.  Making matters worse they have driver flex from the get go. I am gonna have to complain to Amazon because of this and just return these. Another issue they make these packaging the type you can only open once. I had to tear them apart to get to the earphones. Sucks.
   
  These say they are DJ inspired. Well I actually own some of the best DJ headphones in the world. These aren't even close. These suck in every single way. Well the only thing good on them is they have no microphonics what so ever. But I would rather deal with some microphonics with a good sounding pair of buds rather than deal with crappy sounding earphones with no microphonics.  Waste of money. Yes they were. So it goes to show you. You can't take the reviews you see on Amazon seriously at all. One guy claims everything he has sound just marvelous on these. Marvelously crappy I would say. This guy has probably never heard a decent earphone in his life. Lol.!
   
  Well you don't know untill you hear it for yourself and hear them for myself I did. These suck and I am talking like 3/10 sound wise. Terrible in every way. The SHE3580 for $10 sound like $100 earphones compared to these abominations. Verdict.. STAY AWAY. A huge thumbs down for crappy sound and that is even before the driver flex problem.These are getting the boot. Well after writing this it made me realize..These are getting the boot!!
   
  Now for the new Philips SHE5105.. 16ohm 105db max output, 20hz-20khz,10mm driver.You know what these sound like? They sound just like the SHE3580. I can take the Left side of these SHE5105s and the Right side of the SHE3580 plug them in my ears  and it would be hard to tell you had 2 different earphones on each ear. Now here is how these are solid however. The build on these are very solid while all plastic looking and they are made with all plastic it looks like the flat no microphonic rubberized cord eliminates the only real issue with the SHE3580. Better build with no microphonics. These do have a bit better definition but the driver seems to be one in the same. The exact same sound signature and dynamics. 
   
  So in a way these was disappointing I was expecting more for the X5 more expensive version of the SHE3580s. On an added bonus these work awesome on my Optimus cell phone. But this is not a feature I care for..For the money. Hmm I will reserve verdict until proper burn in.  So while these sound great they are too close in sound and performance to the SHE3580 for me to think they are worthy. I was expecting much refinements but ended up with a better build, no microphonics with built in mic with the similar sound as the SHE3580 is what I got.
   
  Ok so I might have been a bit drastic on my views of these SHE5105. I think my furry over the Pioneer dumb earphones made me kinda blind to the better qualities of these new Philips phones. The mids are much more fuller on these as well as having a bit more detail in the highs over the SHE3580. So for now I will keep them on the burn and see what happens. On open box they sounded too much like the SHE3580. After a few hours of burn I can sense they are improving a bit.
   
  They already have better balance. Interesting. Gonna go for several days of burn and see where these end up. I forgot to mention. I think these would be immediate keepers if they came with a nice case but none was included. However this is kinda cool. They have magnets in the ass end of the earphones so they stick back to back for easy storage.
   
  Ultimately there is a lot of positives here. The sound is definitely bassy about the same quantity and quality here compared to the SHE3580, but for being a bassy phone these have a much better balance. Especially in the mids. Initially I thought they sounded very similar but upon more A/Bing  the mids are much improved on these SHE5105. With a better balanced sound. Minimum microphonics, Flat thick rubberized cord that is tangle proof, an actual working mic for your cell phones..All the positives add up to a proper earphone for the money.. These are clearly the winners here. The more I listen to them the more I am liking them.. Thumbs up from me @$50 price tag. These are a solid buy. Keepers!


----------



## Prakhar

Hey Dsnuts
   
  The price on the Xeport 5010s is up to $35 now on Amazon.
 Would you still recommend these over the MEE SP51?


----------



## Prakhar

Awesome review by the way. I was originally interested in the Pioneer "Basshead" Earphones but now I think I will stay away


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Hey Dsnuts
> 
> The price on the Xeport 5010s is up to $35 now on Amazon.
> Would you still recommend these over the MEE SP51?


 


  I remember asking this to Ishcabible who started the Xeport fan club thread this very question as I own the Xeport 5010 and not the SP51s. He says he likes the Xeport 5010 better. Better over all sound, better mids was his response. Yes even at $35 these are a solid buy and way better than the reject Pioneers. I have no idea how anyone there at Pioneer can think these are good. Seriously these have to be the worse sounding earphones I have I think because of the price increase. The better value now would be a JVC HAFX1X as those go for $20. You want a proper bassy earphone go for the JVCs and I will recommend the 5010s as well even at a higher price.


----------



## Hoshyoto

I picked up the SHE 3580s this week. I had a couple pair of $100+ earphones, but they broke on me just over a year after buying them. Since then I've limited myself to $20ish sets. After buying these I decided to try them out with Josh Groban's "Your Raise Me Up" to see if they were anything special. It didn't take long. Around the 0:27 mark I started hearing bass notes that had only been hinted at with the other inexpensive earphones I'd been using. Thanks so much to Dsnuts and Joe Bloggs for letting us know about these.
   
  On a side note, does anyone know of any on/over ear headphones that have a similar sound?  I really enjoy these and would like to find something with a high quality build, but this sound, even if it was in the $100-200 range as long as it could be driven by a portable player like an ipod or Sansa Zip.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hoshyoto said:


> I picked up the SHE 3580s this week. I had a couple pair of $100+ earphones, but they broke on me just over a year after buying them. Since then I've limited myself to $20ish sets. After buying these I decided to try them out with Josh Groban's "Your Raise Me Up" to see if they were anything special. It didn't take long. Around the 0:27 mark I started hearing bass notes that had only been hinted at with the other inexpensive earphones I'd been using. Thanks so much to Dsnuts and Joe Bloggs for letting us know about these.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone know of any on/over ear headphones that have a similar sound?  I really enjoy these and would like to find something with a high quality build, but this sound, even if it was in the $100-200 range as long as it could be driven by a portable player like an ipod or Sansa Zip.


 

 A couple comes to mind..Similar sound qualities in full sized strong build. The Audio Technica M50s.  The Ultrasone HFI-580 and even the HFI-780. But the closest to this sound signature is the M50 but Here is another choice. I haven't tried these, only the earphones but these new SHL5605. I have a feeling will have a very similar sound signature.. These won the best headphone for $100 by our own Jude and Tyll.. Basically these will have proper sound and for these 2 guys to say these were the best bang for the bucks at the CES. They are gonna be awesome. I have the earphone version the SHE5105 and the earphone equivalent has even a better sound than the SHE3580. So considering you like that SHE3580 sound. I am willing to bet these headphones are what you are looking for.. Plus at a $100 that is a good deal. Give them a go. I might pick one up myself to try out. http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Accessories-SHL5605BK-28-Headphones/dp/B0072B9VW8/ref=sr_1_202?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1330104818&sr=1-202


----------



## tisoihardcore

hello guys i'm new to the thread and a noob as well...i'm planning to buy TTake Isurus and i would like to know if there would be gain/difference if i paired it up with a Fiio E6? i'll be using my phone for music and im also a gamer as well..thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

The answer to that would be no. It will put out just a bit more volume but that would be about it and will enhance the bass end a tad as well. I would just get the isurus first and try that. Just eqing from your source and turning up the volume will have almost the same effect. 
   
  The more powerful source you have the more power your E6 will have. I would skip the E6 and if you want a something that will enhance your sound I would go for a minimum E11. These will give you the power you need for any device. For now just try out the earphones and see what results you get first. If you have an android I would look into an eq app and try that.
   
  These have great detail for gaming so they will be awesome for your games.


----------



## tisoihardcore

Thanks for the quick reply dsnuts...ok i'll try the isurus first. thanks again!


----------



## ri_toast

the more i use my Tt with my phone the more i like it. i honestly think the isurus is the best value in iems regardless of how flexible it fits different applications; dap, phone and computer. speaking of phones; poweramp is a neat-o app, menus, speed of access, sound quality all pretty much right there!
  recently got a 32 gb card for the android that was around twenty dollars.


----------



## Prakhar

+1 on poweramp. Its a great app with a much better and versatile eq compared to the stock player. I use it on my galaxy player and it works well.


----------



## danny93

HI all, in a hunt for some IEM´s that have a MIC for my Dad, must have a mic for his iphone apparently! This all started after he came into my room telling me he´s going to buy some ibeats...yeh i know
   
  The Thermaltake Isurus was first on my list however he tells me he plans on using them for the gym also and i heard the were kinda uncomfy so is there any chance they wont have a good seal for running (i know depends on ears but he has very small ears and the casing looks rather large IMO)? Any other good options with a mic? Cheaper the better however he said he could go up to $80 or so
   
  Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> HI all, in a hunt for some IEM´s that have a MIC, must have a mic for his iphone apparently! This all came about after he came into my room telling me he´s going to buy some ibeats...i know i wanted to slap him aswell haha
> 
> So the Thermaltake Isurus was first on my list however he tells me he plans on using them for the gym also and i heard the were kinda uncomfy so is there any change they wont have a good seal for running? Any other good options with a mic? Cheaper the better however he said he could go up to $80 or so, although he is no audiophile so the Isurus would more than suffice I think...i have him listening to my Brainwavz M2´s to see how he gets on for the time being (no mic though)
> 
> Thanks and sorry for lengthy post!


 


  http://www.ebay.com/itm/philips-in-ear-headset-built-in-mic-SHH3580-iPhone-Samsumg-HTC-Sony-Nokia-/110745127661?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item19c8ec8aed  Have him get a pair of these. The SHH3580. The miced version of the SHE3580.   Joe says these even sound better than the She3580 and they do have a mic. I can vouch for the comfort too. There isn't too many that are more comfier.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/philips-in-ear-headset-built-in-mic-SHH3580-iPhone-Samsumg-HTC-Sony-Nokia-/110745127661?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item19c8ec8aed  Have him get a pair of these. The SHH3580. The miced version of the SHE3580.





> Joe says these even sound better than the She3580 and they do have a mic. I can vouch for the comfort too. There isn't too many that are more comfier.


 

 Thanks for quick reply mate...reason i wrote those off was because i thought the had a very bad cable and so bad microphonics, is that not the case for the miced version?
   
  Thanks again


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question. That is one that Joe will have to answer. The SHE3580 does have some bad microphonics.  Now the new SHE5105 I reported on recently has a solid build with much less microphonics. Those do have a proper sound as well with build in MIC, flat cable. I figured out while the microphonics are much less to none on these the part of the wire closer to the earphone does emit microphonics. If worn over the ear it just about eliminates any disctracting noise all together.  These do cost more but look like what he is looking for. Good balance clarity and that lovely bass that Philips earphones have. Minimum microphonics. Built in mic. Flat cable that is durable. $50. I can recommend these. Plus he will be only like the 2nd person in the nation that owns one, these are as new as they get.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Good question. That is one that Joe will have to answer. The SHE3580 does have some bad microphonics.  Now the new SHE5105 I reported on recently has a solid build with much less microphonics. Those do have a proper sound as well with build in MIC, flat cable. I figured out while the microphonics are much less to none on these the part of the wire closer to the earphone does emit microphonics. If worn over the ear it just about eliminates any disctracting noise all together. These do cost more but look like what he is looking for. Good balance clarity and that lovely bass that Philips earphones have. Minimum microphonics. Built in mic. Flat cable that is durable. $50. I can recommend these. Plus he will be only like the 2nd person in the nation that owns one, these are as new as they get.


 

 Oh great didnt realise they had a mic! Are they much better than the SHE3575, and SHH3580 SQ wise? 
  Which are the identical of the SHE3580 with a mic? (searched on the thread but couldnt find a conclusive answer) 




   
  Cant find the SHE5105 in the UK yet...may have to wait a few more weeks  (not even on the Philips website :S
   
  Cheers mate!


----------



## Dsnuts

Coming from Joe. He says the SHH3580 is the better version of the SHE3580. Better balance he put it.. We will have to wait till he gets on but I have to believe his take on them. The new SHE5105 also has the surperior sound as they should be for costing much more. Now if the mircrophonics is at a minimum or much improved over the SHE3580 then those SHH3580 will be worth tracking down for use on the iphone.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Coming from Joe. He says the SHH3580 is the better version of the SHE3580. Better balance he put it.. We will have to wait till he gets on but I have to believe his take on them. The new SHE5105 also has the surperior sound as they should be for costing much more. Now if the mircrophonics is at a minimum or much improved over the SHE3580 then those SHH3580 will be worth tracking down for use on the iphone.


 

 Right OK, didnt realise you hadn´t heard the SHH3580, sorry! Finally found the SHE5105 in the UK but there £70 lol will hold out a while for price to drop unless Joe says the microphics ont the SHH3580 are ok enough to allow for gym use worn straight down (not ever the ear) Interested how the SHE3575 are compared with the  SHH3580 as there half the price!
   
  Anyone heard the id America Spark? Joker just reviewed it and he seems to like them! About £35 so about double the price of SHH3580 and wondering if the difference is that large, also which will be more sonically V shaped?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596572/review-id-america-spark-striking-meets-powerful


----------



## tisoihardcore

ummm dsnuts i forgot to ask can i use isurus on iphone 4 too? thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tisoihardcore said:


> ummm dsnuts i forgot to ask can i use isurus on iphone 4 too? thanks


 


  This is a strange one. It worked on my Android but I am not sure if it works on the Iphone 4. I remember some guys saying it does and some saying it don't. I was getting conflicting answers. Maybe someone else can answer this. Anybody with the isurus using it on the iphone 4?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hi guys.  The SHH3580 cable is little different from the SHE3580 one other than that it is one thicker round cable below the Y-split (rather than two thin cables joined together).  I don't remember well how the cable was out of the packaging but now it is quite straight and well-behaved.  As for microphonics... either I haven't owned a pair with low microphonics or I don't know what you guys are talking about.  I thump the cable on any of my phones and I hear a thump... about as loud with any IEM I tried.  The difference I believe lies in how easy it is to thump the cable.  Here a lightweight cable is less likely to cause hard thumps and the SHE/SHH3580 cable is lightweight.  But out of the box they're also curly and springy, which might cause the cable to more easily brush up against stuff and generate microphonics.  Here you need to break in the cable... just use the phones regularly and the cable will become straight and well-behaved.
   
  As for the sound signature the SHE3580 is more V-shaped than the SHH3580.  The bass and midrange on the SHH3580 are about perfectly balanced with still a tad more treble than the rest of the spectrum... to my ears anyway, but I'm oversensitive to treble.  They're certainly not as trebly as say the Etys.  Anyway the mids and vocals sound more proper on the SHH3580 than just about any phones I have tried.  But their bass is understandably not as impressive as the SHE3580.
   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## danny93

Quote:


joe bloggs said:


> Hi guys.  The SHH3580 cable is little different from the SHE3580 one other than that it is one thicker round cable below the Y-split (rather than two thin cables joined together).  I don't remember well how the cable was out of the packaging but now it is quite straight and well-behaved.  As for microphonics... either I haven't owned a pair with low microphonics or I don't know what you guys are talking about.  I thump the cable on any of my phones and I hear a thump... about as loud with any IEM I tried.  The difference I believe lies in how easy it is to thump the cable.  Here a lightweight cable is less likely to cause hard thumps and the SHE/SHH3580 cable is lightweight.  But out of the box they're also curly and springy, which might cause the cable to more easily brush up against stuff and generate microphonics.  Here you need to break in the cable... just use the phones regularly and the cable will become straight and well-behaved.
> 
> As for the sound signature the SHE3580 is more V-shaped than the SHH3580.  The bass and midrange on the SHH3580 are about perfectly balanced with still a tad more treble than the rest of the spectrum... to my ears anyway, but I'm oversensitive to treble.  They're certainly not as trebly as say the Etys.  Anyway the mids and vocals sound more proper on the SHH3580 than just about any phones I have tried.  But their bass is understandably not as impressive as the SHE3580.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
  Cheers mate...helped allot, is the SHE3575 the miced version of the SHE3580?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I don't think there's any such thing as a SHE3580 replica with mic... here's a post I dug up about the SHE3575:

  
  Quote: 





jarbro said:


> I just picked up the a pair of the SHE-3580s and SHE-3575 with the mix.  I figured they would be the exact same except one with the mic.  I just tested both of them, and let me tell you, right out of the packaging, the 3580s sound WAY better than the 3575.  The 3575s are lacking in the bass dept IMO.
> 
> Mainly listening to drum n bass atm.  I think I am going to let the 3575s settle in and see if the bass gets any bigger.


 


  I don't know if that means the 3575 sounds like the SHH3580 (less bass than SHE3580) and he just happens to prefer the SHE3580 sound, or that the 3575 really sounds worse than both the SHE3580 and SHH3580.  I guess we won't know unless I pick up a SHE3575 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You could also try the SHE8005, which also sound kind of like the SHE3580, except with more bass bleed into the lower midrange.  It also comes with new tips (less comfy for me, but with more "support" for those who complained about that on the old Philips tips) and has a somewhat weighty button / analog volume controller at the Y-split which weighs down the cable and makes an over-the-ear fit very secure even when walking around vigorously (haven't tried running though).
   
  Oh, and all the Philips headsets work on the iPhone by default but also come with an adapter to work on Nokia, Samsung and Sony Ericsson phones, which are apparently incompatible with the others.


----------



## zowki

Just want to let you know that my Philips SHE3580s died after barely 2 months of daily use. The cable went bad, it would lose sound constantly based on the position of the cables. The sound quality was good (at least with EQ to reduce the treble and bass) while it lasted but the cable quality is dismal. Very bad microphonics and breaks quickly. I stuff my earphones in my pocket quickly which could contribute to the breakage but I treated my Koss KSC75 the same way and the cable is fine even after more than a year of use.

I am considering buying the Audio-Technica ATH-CKM50 to replace the Phillips since I'd like something that would match my Audio-Technica ATH-M50s.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I broke my Etys 4 times (that people say are built like a tank) and have been using the Philips a whole year without problems.  Just goes to show that there's truly no accounting for individual variation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps I treat cables well and it is other aspects that tend to break down on me.  I always gently wind the cable into a coil before putting it away (just in any old pocket) and if the cables still get tangled when I take them out again I don't try to force them apart.  FYI the CKM50's (which I also have) cable appears quite similar to the SHH3580 in size and shape but at least it doesn't come pre-wrinkled in the box and there's more strain relief which might make the difference.


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You could also try the SHE8005, which also sound kind of like the SHE3580, except with more bass bleed into the lower midrange.  It also comes with new tips (less comfy for me, but with more "support" for those who complained about that on the old Philips tips) and has a somewhat weighty button / analog volume controller at the Y-split which weighs down the cable and makes an over-the-ear fit very secure even when walking around vigorously (haven't tried running though).


 
  Ill have a look thanks mate! 
   
  Still really really interested if anyone has had an encounter with both the *id America Spark *and the Philips SHE3580 or SHH3580, may have to pull the plug on the sparks


----------



## phantompersona

hey Dsnut's Do you have like a Ranking for all these wonderful Budget Fi headphones??? MP8320<SHE3850<CKM33<CKM50<Thermaltake Isurus<CKM77?
  I'm looking to buy some headphones for my birthday on friday, and i want to know which would be the best for me. You can count out the MP8320 and SHE3850 as i already purchased both today. I listen to K-POP and J-Rock. My emphasis is on female vocals...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> hey Dsnut's Do you have like a Ranking for all these wonderful Budget Fi headphones??? MP8320<SHE3850<CKM33<CKM50<Thermaltake Isurus<CKM77?
> I'm looking to buy some headphones for my birthday on friday, and i want to know which would be the best for me. You can count out the MP8320 and SHE3850 as i already purchased both today. I listen to K-POP and J-Rock. My emphasis is on female vocals...


 


  Well for vocal music hmm while the CKM77s are not a budget iem they will completely own the rest of the field so far as vocals go. But if you want one with a bassier presentation the CKS77s..
   
  The CKS77s are easier to listen to as they are very musical.. Think of them as a higher end version of the SHE3580 but with bigger thicker wider stage, higher end clarity and detail with a very nice balance for a bassy iem.
  The CKM77s have the most detail and the highs are as defined as the CKS77s is with the bass. So it depends on your sound preference.
   
  The CKM77 is more a neutral flavor and can be a bit bright on some tracks depending on recordings. the CKS77s is more a bassier full sounding iem but doesn't lack in anything.
  Treat yourself to a nice higher end earphone either one of these will throw a smile on your face.
   
  Now if you dont have enough to get one of these higher end phones CKM77 and CKS77s the cheaper alternative to these 2 would be the Isurus to the CKM77. And the CKM50 is to the CKS77s.
   
  The isurus is like a less refined CKM77
  The CKM50 is like a less refined CKS77..


----------



## phantompersona

Thanks for the reply. I'm bought the Isurus from ebay for $25. Your threads made me purchase 3 IEMS today haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also should i buy some aftermarket tips?I was thinking of Sony Hybrids, or do you have another suggestion Dsnuts??


----------



## tisoihardcore

Just ordered isurus today..it'll be arriving after 2 days(hopefully) then the burn in begins


----------



## danny93

How does the Klipsche Image S4 compare with the SHH3580?
   
  Also is the quantity of bass *that* different between the SHH3580 and SHE3580 and CKM50?
   
  Thanks all!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm bought the Isurus from ebay for $25. Your threads made me purchase 3 IEMS today haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sony hybrids work. Anything that has a smaller sound hole than the original tips. I am using these on them now.   These are generic foams you can buy off of Amazon. Just type earphone tips and you get these. These tips are very similar to complys and work just like them but will cost less money. Try some of your tips you have on hand first.
   


  Quote: 





tisoihardcore said:


> Just ordered isurus today..it'll be arriving after 2 days(hopefully) then the burn in begins


 


  Happy listening. Let us know what you think of them..These need a nice long burn but tips help balance the sound more so than burn does.


  Quote: 





danny93 said:


> How does the Klipsche Image S4 compare with the SHH3580?
> 
> Also is the quantity of bass *that* different between the SHH3580 and SHE3580 and CKM50?
> 
> Thanks all!


 

 Can't speak for the S4 but from what I understand those are bit overrated is what I am seeing here on headfi. So far as bass goes I can vouch for the SHE3580 and CKM50. Both have excellent bass. I wouldn't consider them bass head levels but what is there is very satisfactory to a bass lover. They both eq really well and you can throw on even more bass.


----------



## zowki

I found the Audio-Technica CKS77 on ebay for only $52:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS77S-Black-Solid-Bass-Inner-Ear-Headphones-black-/160701107894?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item256a884eb6

It comes without packaging, would that increase the likelihood if it being a fake?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zowki said:


> I found the Audio-Technica CKS77 on ebay for only $52:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS77S-Black-Solid-Bass-Inner-Ear-Headphones-black-/160701107894?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item256a884eb6
> It comes without packaging, would that increase the likelihood if it being a fake?


 


  Ya be very wary about those.. No packaging yet new? Considering these AT earphones were made in China. Those could be originals but with a slight issue. They could be manufactured rejects. From what I understand factories that produce earphones for the big companies might have a reject bin where they try n recycle parts of rejected product but end up in the black market where the sell them off for cheaper. They could sound just like my retail version but might have a slight defect somewhere. As far as I know there is no such thing as a NEW earphone out of box. This seller in particular specializes in these open boxed products and they all happen to be AT? Sketchy.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> How does the Klipsche Image S4 compare with the SHH3580?
> 
> Also is the quantity of bass *that* different between the SHH3580 and SHE3580 and CKM50?
> 
> Thanks all!


 


  Here's all anyone can wish for regarding comparison between the three models--frequency response graphs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   



  SHE3580 (red) vs CKM50 (black)
   



  SHE3580 (red) vs SHH3580 (black)
   
  I generated these frequency response plots by my two-EQs in series process: one EQ to compensate for my hearing's equal loudness curve and another EQ to make all tones sound as loud while playing with Sinegen.  The plots are the inverse of my final EQ settings--I EQ to try to make all phones have the sound signature and pretty much succeeds.
   
  So you can see the three phones all have a V-shaped FR to my ears, but CKM50>SHE3580>SHH3580 in V-shape.  Also the SHH3580 has significantly less bass, especially subbass.  But if I were forced to listen to music without EQ, I'd choose the SHH3580 out of the three phones.  With EQ I think SHE3580>SHH3580>CKM50, because (1) the SHE3580 has more bass reserves than the SHH3580, (2) the CKM50 is less comfortable on my ears than the others.


----------



## bjaardker

Joe, thanks for those freq graphs. That explains a lot about why I like the SHE3580s so much. great sub bass without a mid-bass hump. <3


----------



## danny93

Quote:


bjaardker said:


> Joe, thanks for those freq graphs. That explains a lot about why I like the SHE3580s so much. great sub bass without a mid-bass hump. <3


 

 Thanks mate...my Dad just listened to my CKM50´s and said he really liked them, so what is closest to this sound that has a mic? Think its gonna be this...quite expensive though http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS55i-Inner-Ear-Headphones-iPod-iPhone-iPad-Red-/330693396840?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item4cfedcc968
   
  Such a shame that philips dont do an equivilent SHE3580 miced  
   
  Their new SHE5105 is rather expensive in the UK aswell...£70 :O


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes they do with even a better sound quality. The SHE5105 But these cost much more. The newest Philips earphones. Similar sound qualities to the CKM50s but with better balanced sound.  Those CKS55is will also have a similar full sound as the CKM50s. I have the CKS77s which are astounding earphones. I think either these new philips or the CKS55i should do well for you. Get which ever one that is cheaper. There is a SHH3580 which is indeed the micd version of the SHE3580 look it up on ebay.


----------



## danny93

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Yes they do with even a better sound quality. The SHE5105 But these cost much more. The newest Philips earphones. Similar sound qualities to the CKM50s but with better balanced sound. Those CKS55is will also have a similar full sound as the CKM50s. I have the CKS77s which are astounding earphones. I think either these new philips or the CKS55i should do well for you. Get which ever one that is cheaper. *There is a SHH3580 which is indeed the micd version of the SHE3580 look it up on ebay.*


 

 tbh Im a little scared with the CKS55is because of what happened with the CKM55s LOL, may play it on the safe side and wait till a few more retailers get the Philips SHE5105 in and get them...as i dont think its branched into the UK yet, can only find one place selling them and there £70  
   
  And the SHH3580 isnt the same...check the fequency responce graph Joe posted...more flat, which to some may be better but not me haha 
   
  Cheers mate


----------



## danny93

How do the SHE5105 compare with the CKM50 with regard to soundstage and detail...my Dad really liked the full bass of the CKM50 while micro details like glass smashing can still be heard, he also really liked the soundstage...so is the SHE5105 keeping up with the CKM50 in that regard?
Sorry last question mate haha 
   
The SHE5105 is more readily available in the UK now too


----------



## Dsnuts

The sound quality on both are excellent for their price points. The SHE5105 has more fuller mids and the highs on the CKM50s are a bit more sparkly but the highs on the SHE5105 is not lacking one bit. Staging on both are very similar. The CKM50 is a funner sound and the SHE5105 is a more balanced sound but has ample detail and bass is also full on them.
   
  If you need one with a mic the SHE5105 are a solid purchase and the build on them are excellent as well. These aren't necessarily neutral as the bass is a bit boosted but the balance is actually very good on them and has a good mid staging about the same as the CKM50 and I would say detail is about the same as well. Good quality from top to bottom including sound.


----------



## tisoihardcore

Finally got my isurus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  burn in process right now...tried the stock tips(without messing the equalizer), treble is quite too much its overwhelming the bass. then i tried my phone's stock earphone tips(nokia 5800) bass and treble is now a little bit clean..much better than the stock ones.. ) i'll be looking for other tips if my budget manager allows it (my wife) lol and try to make comparisons..so far i'm enjoying listening to ska, punk, hardcore musics..i'll be playing battlefield later and see if sound would be okay.
   
   My ISURS verdict? no regrets..price/perfomance it's bang for my buck.. many thanks to Sir Dsnuts!


----------



## mr.khali

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sound quality on both are excellent for their price points. The SHE5105 has more fuller mids and the highs on the CKM50s are a bit more sparkly but the highs on the SHE5105 is not lacking one bit. Staging on both are very similar. The CKM50 is a funner sound and the SHE5105 is a more balanced sound but has ample detail and bass is also full on them.
> 
> If you need one with a mic the SHE5105 are a solid purchase and the build on them are excellent as well. These aren't necessarily neutral as the bass is a bit boosted but the balance is actually very good on them and has a good mid staging about the same as the CKM50 and I would say detail is about the same as well. Good quality from top to bottom including sound.


 


 Where did you purchase the SHE5105?  They sound like they will be just right for me but I cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tisoihardcore said:


> Finally got my isurus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Glad you like them. The detail on these earphones rival anything $100 wise. I should know I have the CKM77s and the detail rival those while not as refined for the price these are indeed a good find. Games sound great on these, after all they are gaming iems. Happy listening. .
  
   


  Quote: 





mr.khali said:


> Where did you purchase the SHE5105?  They sound like they will be just right for me but I cannot find them anywhere.


 
  I bought mine on Amazon. $50 free shipped.


----------



## hikergrl

The isurus are crazy iems.....
  Sometimes I really enjoy them (they are FUN), and other days I just don't want to listen with them.
  Either the Isurus or myself (yeah, myself) are really fickle.
  I think that for me, its because the Isurus has a lot of detail in certain parts of the spectrum, but can sound a little ragged/harsh in some other parts.
  Just my thoughts with my ears (obviously, Ha!)


----------



## Dsnuts

You try other tips? I am trying to help you get your 25 posts. lol!


----------



## hikergrl

Hey Dsnuts you're the greatest!!!


----------



## hikergrl

Dsnuts is a maestro iem explorer.
  I'm not sure how you manage to keep your aural memory intact.  Do you have a pair of reference phones that you keep switching back to listen to  re-calibrate your sense of sound??


----------



## hikergrl

Tips for Isurus - like many people, I found the stock tips to be, well.........(politeness does not allow me to be specific here)... ahmm.......not really high quality (read between the ......s). 
   
  An old pair of Sennheiser double-flanged tips from the cx500 work really well for me on the isurus.  These double flanged tips make the isurus soundstage seem fuller.  I think that the tips place the nozzle not so deep into my ear canal and this somehow improves the soundstage for me.  (The stock tips are so thin, that they can hurt after a while.)


----------



## hikergrl

Also, forgot to mention (sorry Dsnuts, I'm not really trying to clutter your thread!), I can't listen to my Sennheiser cx500's any more.   I used to think that they were fun (not accurate, but "party-phones").  But the Isurus has wrecked the cx500s for me.....they just are too bass thick for me now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hikergrl said:


> Dsnuts is a maestro iem explorer.
> I'm not sure how you manage to keep your aural memory intact.  Do you have a pair of reference phones that you keep switching back to listen to  re-calibrate your sense of sound??


 


  Well they way I judge phones I listen to them and if I hear anything that is missing/ wrong in that I hear I have a bunch of test tracks I do with. High emphasis, mids emphasis, lows emphasis.. I have a standard I kinda go by. If my test tracks sounds off the headphones get the boot. I kinda have a knack for finding the cheaper good ones but I am always looking for the next earphones that will captivate me..I will mention it to you here as I want to leave the ASG-1 thread the way it is. I am still not too sure about those myself. On some tracks the music just sings but on some it just sounds so off it is weird. I think there is more to like about them than not but it is the only earphones I have ever bought where I was both impressed and disappointed at the same time..
   
  I can usually tell if I am gonna be a fan of an earphone I hear within the first few minutes of listening but these ASG-1s is a strange one. I have to get used to it more but at the same time. Earphones like my new CKM99 just sounds lovely from the get go on everything. 
   
  Oh by the way so the isurus sounds like a detuned CKM99 basically.  The refinements in the CKM99s make them my current favorites.
   
  Hey it looks like you got over the 25 post mark. Congrats.


----------



## Xaborus

Dsnuts, are the CKM50's still _the _earbud to get for $20? This thread is so large now i couldn't possibly read everything. Talk about a Budget-Fi renaissance.
   
  Also i would love to hear your opinion on the CKM50's Vs. Panasonic RP-HTF600. As far as SQ and sound signature.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea if you don't have the CKM50s yet.  I would snag one. They have more in common with the M50 more than the HTF600s but ya for $20 it is a no brainer.  If you like fun sound signatures the CKM50 would be a fun sound signature earphone.The HTF600 has the better mids of the 2 but what is on the CKM50s is a very smooth mid section that is very enjoyable to hear vocals with. Bass on both hit hard and I think the CKM50s actually have the lower sub bass extension. The HTF600s are not weak in that department however..


----------



## Dyjon54

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea if you don't have the CKM50s yet.  I would snag one. They have more in common with the M50 more than the HTF600s but ya for $20 it is a no brainer.  If you like fun sound signatures the CKM50 would be a fun sound signature earphone.The HTF600 has the better mids of the 2 but what is on the CKM50s is a very smooth mid section that is very enjoyable to hear vocals with. Bass on both hit hard and I think the CKM50s actually have the lower sub bass extension. The HTF600s are not weak in that department however..


 


  Already done =). Can't wait for both of them to get here.


----------



## ri_toast

I went to a Sony outlet store again last week to demo some headphones; one of the few places left that you get to listen and not only rely on reviews. Most of the headphones there are a little dodgy, meaning they're good consumer products but not spectacular. Then I saw there were some iems open...wow I found MDR-EX700Lp's. These aren't the over ear cable of the 600 or 1000s. The cable is a J config just like the Isurus, small shell, pancake with sony hybrid tips, which is the tip I prefer for everything I can force it onto.
  I put them on and just smiled........
   
  It's funny, these got no love. One reviewer at amazon detailed the two versions of the model. Apparently the knock-offs came fast and furious, You can buy those for 4.99 on that auction site with free shipping. Yesterday I went on my lunch to get them from the outlet.
  These remind me of good acoustic suspension speakers. Presently four hours of burn and initial impressions: Isusus signature with detail, not just treble detail but also in the bass and its very clearly same but different; aka similar. No microphone and very easy to drive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those EX700s sound like the real deal. Ya I have to admit I am not a huge fan of the EX600 over the ear wonky design. They feel like they might fall out if I don't keep my head straight.  As for sound it doesn't surprise me those sound great to you. Real Sony products are fantastic it is just too bad about the rampant counterfeits that are everywhere.
   
  I just recently got the CKM99s on sale for $99 and at that price it was one of the best deals I got all year regarding any earphone and they are now my current favorites. They have much similarities to their younger brother the CKM77s but with even more refinements and sound. They are somehow much more musical and smoother than even my GR07. I will do a write up about them here shortly on the CKM50 thread. Congrats on the purchase.
   
  Truth be told there a lot of headphones that are not mentioned here at headfi or dont get much love.. Look at the entire Audio Technica line up. These CKM99s are fantastic yet they didn't get too much write up minus maybe 2 reviews.. So if you find something that is music to your ears that is not mentioned too much then I think it is cool to find one that you enjoy.. It is all about the discovery for your own ears. Enjoy your new earphones my friend and throw us some updates once you get those fully burned in. I am in the process of burn in on my CKM99 myself.


----------



## ri_toast

"and they are not my current favorites"
  well, i guess i'll wait along with everyone else to find out what the current favorite is.....lol you really are the Stephen King of headphones. that's a complement just in case you don't like "the king"


----------



## Dsnuts

I meant to write. Yes. They are now my current favorites. Yes even over the ASG-1s. The ASG-1 is a strange one. I can hear their potential for some tunes they are off the planet great but for some they just sound off for some reason.
   
  They are growing on me but they weren't like throw in your new earphones and have a smile experience like the CKM99s.
  The CKM99 to my ears sounds like a super high quality headphone. The sound is awesome. I will work on a write up here in a few about them. But the ASG-1s. On some tracks its like that and on others it is cringe worthy. lol!


----------



## hikergrl

Hi Dsnuts - so you don't have a pair of 'phones that you reference your hearing to when considering other 'phones. Do you find that your mood impacts how much you enjoy the sound of a new set of 'phones? (OK you always seem up-beat, maybe this isn't an issue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  I do the same as you, there are certain tracks I listen to and certain cues I'm listening for in the tracks with different 'phones. There's BB King and Clapton's "Riding with the King", track 11 (Hold On) at the very beginning there's a hiss on Lucille's amp (you can certainly hear it with the Isurus) then towards the end of the track there's a lot going on (background singers, 2 guitars, a lot of drums, a bass guitar, etc.) and most 'phones can't handle all of the complexity (so you can't hear the individual components, they all get averaged together).  Its a terrific album for listening to, very well recorded and a range of different sounding tracks (some quiet, acoustic, "rock and roll", etc.).
   
  Thanks for the congrats on making my 25 posts (it was fun!!).  But I still can't do classifieds (I think because you have to be registered for more than 30 days, gosh lots of rules, but maybe they're important in large forums).
   
  ri_toast - did you just pick up MDR -EX700's in the clearance bin?? Aren't these $300 iems???
  I hope you did manage to find them for an incredible bargain (who'd think of finding these in the clearance  bin, LOL!!) - Enjoy!!   Hikergrl


----------



## Dsnuts

Reference earphones. Hmm. I would say 2 of the most neutral earphones I own are the GR07 and the EX600. Headphone wise..Hmm SRH440, XZ700, V-80.  Anything that has bigger bass tends to make the sound warmer. Anything anemic mids or thin highs tend to sound brighter. I listen to these 2 just to get a flat line for what is neutral but to be honest I have so many headphones and earphones it is easy for me to tell what part of the sound I hear is weak or too strong usually on first listen without too much thought.
   
  I think the most important aspect about any earphone I hear new or otherwise has to have 1) Clarity, without this most fundamental aspect of the over all sound if it don't have it, it gets the boot. 2) Balance, even the bassiest of iems and headphones has to have it, too much of any one aspect that overshadows the rest.These type of phones get the boot..3) Does it do a particular sound signature justice?.  If it is bassy it better bring it, If it is detailed I better be able to hear a person clap and sneeze in the 3rd row at a live stage concert if it is in the recording. 4)enjoyable? It better be,  too grating or headache inducing and it will get the boot.
   
  I suppose mood impacts how I listen to a phone. Sometimes for old times sake I like to throw on my Metal collection and it puts me in such a better mood. Gets the blood pumping when I work out in the morning and in the evening I like to throw on some Jazz when I get my drink on to relax. So I suppose listening to music is much dependent on my mood.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





hikergrl said:


> Hi Dsnuts - so you don't have a pair of 'phones that you reference your hearing to when considering other 'phones. Do you find that your mood impacts how much you enjoy the sound of a new set of 'phones? (OK you always seem up-beat, maybe this isn't an issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 they weren't clearance bin but still a good deal. before tax 180. Seems expensive but when you add up all the other iems (counts on hands and feet, omg, that many?) yep worthy. Couple that with full size cans I'm still way short of the lcd3 or Stax 009 but it's good to have iem that can play with the full size. Wasn't so long ago that comparable (between iems and full size) sound equivalents ran almost double. In other words to get a full size sound of a 200 over ear you'd likely spend 400. Dsnuts showed me the budget way..... those 7.11 cent iems still make me smile. sorry to read the AGS-1 didn't do it for you.
   
  Good to see Clapton does "it" for you. I've got a few MFSL recordings, always good.


----------



## Selenium

This is something I have a problem with on this forum. You say they _feel_ like they might fall out. Have they? Put them in and get a secure fit, then try and shake them off your head as if you're trying to get water out of your ear. Seriously, try it. Report back.
  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to admit I am not a huge fan of the EX600 over the ear wonky design. They feel like they might fall out if I don't keep my head straight.


----------



## ri_toast

Quote: 





selenium said:


> This is something I have a problem with on this forum. You say they _feel_ like they might fall out. Have they? Put them in and get a secure fit, then try and shake them off your head as if you're trying to get water out of your ear. Seriously, try it. Report back.


 
  Some people just don't like an over the top of the ear cable; I'm one of them. Eyeglasses along with a cable over the ear make me feel like I'm being attacked from behind. I blame the tf10s, wanna buy em? I'm either going to sell or reshell.


----------



## Gilly87

Well "feeling" that way isn't really positive either, whether they fall out or not; comfort can take away from the listening experience, whether it affects the sound or not. But maybe he will be able to get used to it.
  
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> This is something I have a problem with on this forum. You say they _feel_ like they might fall out. Have they? Put them in and get a secure fit, then try and shake them off your head as if you're trying to get water out of your ear. Seriously, try it. Report back.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea if you don't have the CKM50s yet.  I would snag one. They have more in common with the M50 more than the HTF600s but ya for $20 it is a no brainer.  If you like fun sound signatures the CKM50 would be a fun sound signature earphone.The HTF600 has the better mids of the 2 but what is on the CKM50s is a very smooth mid section that is very enjoyable to hear vocals with. Bass on both hit hard and I think the CKM50s actually have the lower sub bass extension. The HTF600s are not weak in that department however..


 


  Where do you find the CKM50s for $20. Cheapest I can find is twice that.


----------



## Dsnuts

This might not be the cheapest but this shipped is a solid deal. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKM50A-In-ear-ear-bud-Headphones-/170753937072?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item27c1ba4eb0


----------



## Selenium

I think it has more to do with being used to the fit of other IEMs more than anything else. They don't _feel _like most IEMs when you're wearing them. They're so light and some of the weight is supported by the ear hooks, only the nozzle really goes into your ear, then take into account how the hybrid tips conform to your ear canal very easily and you end up with what I'm going to call an "illusion of insecure fit." Last night I saw someone hadn't even tried the EX 'phones dissuading someone else from trying them by parroting this "feels like it's gonna fall out" sentiment, which is what prompted this mini-rant. lol
   
  /off-topic
  
  Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> Well "feeling" that way isn't really positive either, whether they fall out or not; comfort can take away from the listening experience, whether it affects the sound or not. But maybe he will be able to get used to it.


 

 Yo DSNUTS, do you still stand by this statement?
   
  "The difference in the 2? The CKM99 uses a much more expensive titanium housing and probably better materials all around with no mic of course. The Thermaltake Isurus? They used aluminum housing and added a mic. The difference in sound? None. Ya you read right."


----------



## GigaFi

I pulled out the Isurus again and gave them another listen. I didn't like em before but by switching to the default L tips and  leaving it shallowly inserted, they sound pretty good! Comfort is no longer an issue but the harsh highs is still though.


----------



## Gilly87

I dunno, I prefer the MP8320 to the Isurus despite inferior SQ simply because of the fit. The wrong fit can really ruin an IEM experience. If the fit of the W3 had been easier/less picky, I might have kept them. Maybe you think I'm just picky or inflexible, but in the end a preference is a preference.
   
  And parroting is a problem no matter what it's about.
  
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> I think it has more to do with being used to the fit of other IEMs more than anything else. They don't _feel _like most IEMs when you're wearing them. They're so light and some of the weight is supported by the ear hooks, only the nozzle really goes into your ear, then take into account how the hybrid tips conform to your ear canal very easily and you end up with what I'm going to call an "illusion of insecure fit." Last night I saw someone hadn't even tried the EX 'phones dissuading someone else from trying them by parroting this "feels like it's gonna fall out" sentiment, which is what prompted this mini-rant. lol
> 
> /off-topic
> 
> ...


----------



## phantompersona

The TT Isurus sound amazing with the Meelectronics Bi-Flange tips! I was able to hear better instrument seperation and I could hear detail i couldn't hear from my other iem's(A151,M6,M9). This headphone has become my favorite surpassing my Mee A151 in SQ~! Thank you So much Dsnuts for finding these. So will the next logical step up be the CKM77's? Well im in no hurry to buy headphones again because the Isurus make me so happy.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This might not be the cheapest but this shipped is a solid deal. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKM50A-In-ear-ear-bud-Headphones-/170753937072?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item27c1ba4eb0


 


   
   
  Thanks, I'm on it!


----------



## Thade

Great thread... I'm always on the hunt for bang for buck iems. I just received my SHE3580  used them for an hour or so at the gym. So far they sound great. One observation/annoyance: the left/right cables were pretty well twisted in the package leaving a seemingly permanent spiral....


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





thade said:


> Great thread... I'm always on the hunt for bang for buck iems. I just received my SHE3580  used them for an hour or so at the gym. So far they sound great. One observation/annoyance: the left/right cables were pretty well twisted in the package leaving a seemingly permanent spiral....


 


  Philips packaging of these all twisted is a real downside. Try hanging them up so they are straight when not using them, they will relax a bit after a time. Great sounding iems for the $$


----------



## Dsnuts

Well. I still stand by the notion that it was AT who made the Isurus for TT. The sound signature is too close to say it wasn't them. That being said. Now that I own a CKM99. It is simple. The Isurus is a detuned CKM99. The base sound signature is very close but the the CKM99 is tweeked for better smoother sound over the isurus. Which kinda makes sense. I truly doubt if AT really made the isurus for TT that they would throw in all their house tweeks and know how on an out sourced earphone. The CKM99s is a much refined version of the isurus is the best way to explain it. The bass region is the most similar out of the 2. The highs and the mids are more refined on the CKM99s. It is like they took the same driver but made the sound more musical and rounded vs what was on the isurus.
   
  So I just A/Bed against the CKM99. Lol!. They sound very similar. I think my guess was right about AT using the same drivers.
   
  Upon more careful inspection of the 2. The isurus housing design is vented in the back as well as the CKM99. The driver housing size is exactly the same. The sound is about 90-95% the same. The highs on the isurus is a bit sharper than the CKM99 again more tuning on the CKM99s.
   
  Conclusion- I think I was right. These sound too close to one another to think otherwise.. The TT isurus is using CKM99 drivers. I made a damn good guess when I started this thread. Now finally owning both the isurus is less tuned over the CKM99 but the sound is very similar. The bass end has the most similarities. It is like I am hearing the same drivers. The mids are more refined and smoother sounding on the CKM99 and the highs has a similar liveliness to them but not as sharp yet more defined and smoother sounding.  Again tuned over the Isurus.


----------



## lionheart222

where to get the SHE3580 in Canada?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## LaRzZa

amazon.ca and search for SHE3580, SHE3581, SHE3582 or SHE3583
  
  Quote: 





lionheart222 said:


> where to get the SHE3580 in Canada?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## PowerSlide

this she3850 is so tiny i should call it cute looking lol too bad tesco here only got black and white, i wana hunt for a red since i love red


----------



## Xinn3r

Newly announced "Dynamic Bass" SHE3590 in China...


----------



## lionheart222

Quote: 





larzza said:


> amazon.ca and search for SHE3580, SHE3581, SHE3582 or SHE3583


 


  Anywhere else that is cheaper? It is $14.99 plus shipping which comes out to $21...a bit expensive I would say..


----------



## ZMeshign

Quote: 





lionheart222 said:


> Anywhere else that is cheaper? It is $14.99 plus shipping which comes out to $21...a bit expensive I would say..


 

  
  Try looking for them in here


----------



## Joe Bloggs

xinn3r said:


> Newly announced "Dynamic Bass" SHE3590 in China...




Frankly, I don't need more bass than the SHE3580 thank you. It's already as extended as can be (down to 20Hz without dropping) and as boosted as I care for (I cut it by 10dB). But nice catch anyway


----------



## Xinn3r

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Frankly, I don't need more bass than the SHE3580 thank you. It's already as extended as can be (down to 20Hz without dropping) and as boosted as I care for (I cut it by 10dB). But nice catch anyway


 


  well, for all we know it's an even more improved version of the SHE3580.... I got no budget at the moment, but when I get some cash I'll definitely checking these out


----------



## bravo4588

Just bought a Philips SHE9700 for €39.99
  Hope it is good as the hype!


----------



## Dsnuts

WOW a SHE9700 out of the blue. Yes enjoy those. These remind me much of the CKM50s. There are similar sound qualities on both. Both are discontinued earphone with much bass and proper sound. I think the SHE9700 has the more fuller mids so those are even better balanced over the CKM50s.I whipped those out the other say to take a listen. The only thing I hate about those is the spaghetti noodle cord. It is forever spaghetti!


----------



## bravo4588

It was the last one left in the store. I actually went to get the SHE3580 but they only had the pink one so I got these instead & your impression helped a lot, so thank you vary much Dsnuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But the weird thing is when I listened to it with my C2+E11 it sounded dark & veiled, the bass was a bit rolled off, the mids&highs were recessed and there was an annoying loud hiss.
  Hugely disappointed, I used just the C2 and Voila!! It sounded awesome!!
  SQ was just like my HF5 with bass boost! And the hiss was completely gone!
  Settings on the E11 are high power, low gain & the bass is on 1
  C2 eq was BBE headphone 1
  What's your thoughts about this?


----------



## Dsnuts

Those SHE9700 need no amps at all to sound full. They sound awesome without. I have never used my E11 with them I suppose I can try that out but I never had the need to. The less stuff I am lugging around the better is my thought. My SONY S545 is a perfect match with the SHE9700. I use a bit of a bass and treble boost in eq as well and it just sounds awesome.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Those SHE9700 need no amps at all to sound full. They sound awesome without. I have never used my E11 with them I suppose I can try that out but I never had the need to. The less stuff I am lugging around the better is my thought. My SONY S545 is a perfect match with the SHE9700. I use a bit of a bass and treble boost in eq as well and it just sounds awesome.


 
  I use the E11 fo my HD25 and the C2 & the E11 are kind of stuck together.
  My walkman A829 also sounds great with the SHE9700 without the aid of an amp. 
  But my HF5 sounds great with the E11.
  Both are 16Ω impedance earphones.
  So what could be the trouble with the E11 and the philips?


----------



## Dsnuts

Can't say. I know some devices just don't work well with some but great with others.  But I think it is a good thing they don't need an amp. The whole idea behind an amp is to make your music sound full. If a piece of equipment helps you do this without and extra amps and the like. That is just a good thing imo. It just comes down to the sound tuning I suppose. Maybe the SHE9700 is more sensitive for some reason. I just tried it with my E11. Some Metallica. Sounds fantastic. The bass drum sounds like an explosion.  No issues on my end.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is a bit interesting.  I just A/Bed the SHE9700 with the SHE5101.  These sound identical and I mean almost exactly like each other.. Lol!.  I can take the right end of the SHE5105 and the left of the SHE9700 and it sounds like I am listening to one earphone. That close.
   
  But at double the cost of the SHE9700 the SHE5105 has much better build with no spaghetti j cord.. So considering the SHE9700 has been discontinued since 1998 or so it seems Philips is guilty of rebranding the same drivers in a different shell and renaming them as a new headphone.
   
  So we get a new design with same drivers in the SHE5105.  The SHE9700 the mids are not as forward sounding as the SHE5105  differences I think the drivers in the SHE5105 might have been placed closer to the ear vs more back on the SHE9700 resulting in just a slight sound tweek between the 2. The SHE5105 does sound just a bit more balanced out of the 2.  But pretty much the same sound on both.


----------



## Bohnster

Well just I completed my Amazon purchase for a pair of *SHE3580's* and some *MEElectronics M6-CL's*.  Should have them by end of next week.  I'm holding *Dsnuts* and *Joe Bloggs* responsible if they suck.  Mainly have wanted to try the *M6's* for a while, cause they are sport oriented over the ears and I road/mountain bike and getting sick of my Sony MDR-EX75's falling out, plus I wanted to have a set of double flanged tips to try out.
   
  Some other info...I've recently been doing oodles of research, looking for some excellent bass headphones.  What I had narrowed my top 2 choices down to were the *Audio-Technica **ATH-PRO700MK2's* and the *Ultrasone HFI-580's* and maybe the *Sony MDR-XB500B's*, I can count.  There was a discussion over here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/553735/audio-technica-ath-pro700mk2-review-take-two-subwoofers-straight-to-the-head/420#post_8222995
   
  So I was really close to ordering, but couldn't pull the trigger.  I'd like a chance to hear these first, especially for the $$.  Not only that but I learned of the *Audio-Technica **ATH-PRO700MK2ANV Limited Edition's*.  So if it turns out that I love the *PRO700's*, I'd want the anniversary editions, 1. cause they are bomb proof and would last forever and 2. cause they look awesome and I'd be willing to pay the extra.  Also, sounds as thought the *PRO700's* are a bit uncomfortable.
   
  I'll be mostly using an iPod Touch 4th Gen, iPod Shuffle, and my Samsung Galaxy S2 for listening.
   
  I'll give my thought's when they arrive.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just tried it with my E11. Some Metallica. Sounds fantastic. The bass drum sounds like an explosion.  No issues on my end.


 
  Was there any hissing with the E11? With mine there was a very audible hissing, none with just the Cowon C2.
   
   
  Ha! so I just bought a 14 year old product huh?
  Is it worth keeping that much old product? Because the newer SHE9750 is only €10 more.
  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Dsnuts

The Pro700MK2s is a way too dark sounding headphone. There are only a few headphones I sent packing those are one of them. If you listen to trance that has some complex notes in them the Pro700MK2 is not what you think it is. I do own the DJ1 which is the DJ version of the HFI-580 and those are awesome for trance and hiphop. You get clarity and a nice S-Logic surround sound with them. There are guys that do like the Pro700MK2s but to be honest I am basshead that must have balance and clarity.
   
  If the headphone is too dark and lacks clarity it just gets the boot from me and guess what. The Pro700MK2s. I know they look nice. They are way too dark and the bass is overwhelming on those to the point where it will drown out other important frequencies in what you hear. Not to mention they have the worse clamp on the face of this planet for any headphone.  On slower hip hop grooves it sounds great but for trance. I couldn't make out what notes the tune was playing. It sounded like I had a head cold listening to the tunes. If I pay good money for a headphone it better be able to play all my tunes with authority. The real problem with those. They won't play all your music like you know it. They will sound great with some but not others. The anniversary one looks even nicer.. For the cost I would just get a ATH-CKS77 and you can get a HFI-580 both.  The best bassy earphones and one of the best bassy headphones. A 2 for one and both with actually sound better than the Pro700Mk2s.. That is just my 2 cents.
   
  I would go for the HFI-580s or the DJ1s. Plenty of bass with your highs and mids. I am like this with earphones as well. I recently got a Pioneer CL-721 and if the massive driver flex didn't give you a reason to be pissed the canny overly bassy sound with no clarity certainly did.. I will only recommend headphones and earphone that have Clarity. Without it I might as well not clean my ears out at all and let the wax build up and close my ears.  If you can sample those somehow I would just to hear them. Then you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> Was there any hissing with the E11? With mine there was a very audible hissing, none with just the Cowon C2.
> 
> 
> Ha! so I just bought a 14 year old product huh?
> ...


 

 Stay away from the SHE9750.. Those would be like the Pro700MK2.. The bassiest earphones Phillips makes. They are simply too overly bassy. Big ole mid bass hump with a clear lack of detailed highs. Your SHE9700 has Clarity the SHE9750 doesn't..As for the hissing I don't hear any on my set up at all. I think as long as you don't hear hissing on your Walkman you should be fine.
   
  You know just because something is discontinued that don't mean a thing. It comes down to the sound. If anything I would grab one of those SHE9700s before everyone sells out and there is no more to be found.. I would put the sounds of the SHE 9700 and the SHE 5105 to be about equal which both are actually an improvement over the SHE3580.. All 3 are the best earphones Philips makes as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Stay away from the SHE9750.. Those would be like the Pro700MK2.. The bassiest earphones Phillips makes. They are simply too overly bassy. Big ole mid bass hump with a clear lack of detailed highs. Your SHE9700 has Clarity the SHE9750 doesn't..As for the hissing I don't hear any on my set up at all. I think as long as you don't hear hissing on your Walkman you should be fine.


 

 Great! 
  Thanks!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the natural curiosity for greater sound is easy to do on these Philips earphones as I think they have more models than just about anyone in the market..I ended up testing most of them and you definitely got one of the best ones they got. I would just enjoy them for what they are. I even bought the newest SHE 5105 and those SHE9700 sound just as good to my ears. They sound awesome on my E11 actually. More authority.  Cycle through your tunes with the SHE9700 and these have it where it counts. Good balance for a bassier earphone. Great bass a bit bigger than the SHE3580. Clean highs that is not ear piercing or lacking in any way. Good sound stage, again better than the SHE3580. Even better instrument separation than the SHE3580. Even though the SHE9700 came out before the SHE3580. They are actually are a more technical earphone.. I just wish they weren't a J cord with permanent kinks in the cord.


----------



## Bohnster

Right on *Dsnuts*.  I've been kinda thinking that the *PRO700's* might seem a bit too muffled.  My favorite music is trance/techno with sexy female vocals (Kaskade - Angel On My Shoulder & Plumb - Cut (Bronleewe & Bose Remix) for instance).  I also listen to things like Third Eye Blind, Lady GaGa, Matchbox Twenty, Mickey Avalon, 3OH!3 and so on.  So overall great sound with excellent bass is quite important.
   
  I think you've finally pushed me over the edge.  I think I'm going for the Ultrasone's.  What are you thoughts on the *HFI-580* vs *DJ1* vs *DJ1 PRO*?  Build and shape of the DJ1 PRO's is a little different and has higher impedance (64 Ohm up from 32 Ohm).  Plus I have an audiophile buddy that has Ultrasone's older PRO-550's which he's recommended.
   
  I'd really like your thought's on those Ultrasone's, thank for your time and input


----------



## Dsnuts

Go for a HFI-580 or a DJ1.. Both of these are the exact same headphones. Go for which ever one is the cheapest. Both are very nice looking. Now they do have a clamp not nearly as bad as the Pro700Mk2s. You can fix the clamp issue with them stretched over some books or just naturally using them.  The DJ1 pro is based on another model. I forget which ones. HFI-550 or some older model. The word is those have less bass. I did this research a while ago.  Get either the HFI-580 or the DJ1s.  Oh and you bet your gonna like your SHE3580. Plays lovely with vocal trance.  If you heard what the Pro700Mk2s sound like with your trance it would have made you pissed. It did for me. lol!.
   
  Looks like Amazon has the DJ1s for $145. Much cheaper than the HFI-580s which are going for $189. Funny but your non knowing populous would have no idea the DJ1 is the exact same headphones..I also own the HFI-780s. Those are lovely too. But for your music DJ1s!!


----------



## ri_toast

Ds, You wrote in post 1118 "Conclusion- I think I was right. These sound too close to one another to think otherwise.. The TT isurus is using CKM99 drivers" While you were writing that I was thinking about how much the Sony EX700s were like the Isurus. The main difference is better detail and goes just a bit lower with a smoother midrange to boot! I only have about 50 Hours on the Sonys and I haven't heard any change whatsoever.
  I'm not sure how much difference a housing alone could make. Maybe it's more the design of the driver, whatever it is it works.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there is just too many similarities on the CKM99s and the isurus. The clear give away for me was the bass and overall brighter tone of the earphones. The definition on the CKM99s win and I can clearly tell there was more tweeks done to make them sound more musical. The highs aren't as piercing or as sharp. The mids I would say the CKM99 again is more cleaner and a bit more defined yet smoother as well. SO the CKM99 overall sound like a more tuned and refined version of the isurus.. There are some similarities in the AT house sound with that of the Sonys. The highs for example are similar..
   
  Glad to hear your enjoying your new EX700s. One of these days I will throw down my $4.95 and get me a pair. Lol!! I think cloning is the biggest form of flattery if you think about it. It has to sound good otherwise people aren't gonna buy them. IE 8s for example is another heavily cloned earphone. But then again the Beats are cloned all the time too. SO I suppose popularity has much to do with cloning more than anything.
   
  One thing I didn't mention. Maybe AT is buying their drivers from Sony? Those crazy Japanese. Even Crazier Chinese copying the drivers that Sony created that sells them to AT. Then you get a Mp8320.
   
  Maybe it wasn't AT who made the drivers that are in the TT isurus. Maybe it was SONY! Lol! You all know I am kidding..


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





bravo4588 said:


> It was the last one left in the store. I actually went to get the SHE3580 but they only had the pink one so I got these instead & your impression helped a lot, so thank you vary much Dsnuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  I think you might have set your E11 to a high output impedance mode by accident.  Try low power instead of high power?
   
  The HF5 are low impedance but unlike most such phones, actually works better with high output impedance.  The only difference between the 4P (HF5's big brother) and the 4S (the supposedly more hi-fi version) is the 4S has an extra resistor built in its pod which raises the output impedance of whatever amp it's connected to by, I don't remember, something like 100 ohms.  Most other low impedance phones are hurt rather than helped by high output impedance so the Etys are really atypical.
   
  But I don't know what's the deal with the hiss.


----------



## bravo4588

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I think you might have set your E11 to a high output impedance mode by accident.  Try low power instead of high power?
> 
> The HF5 are low impedance but unlike most such phones, actually works better with high output impedance.  The only difference between the 4P (HF5's big brother) and the 4S (the supposedly more hi-fi version) is the 4S has an extra resistor built in its pod which raises the output impedance of whatever amp it's connected to by, I don't remember, something like 100 ohms.  Most other low impedance phones are hurt rather than helped by high output impedance so the Etys are really atypical.
> 
> But I don't know what's the deal with the hiss.


 
  Ok I'll try that.
  The E11 is in High power, low gain & Bass on 1
  I'll set it to Low power, low gain & Bass on 1 and see what happens.
  Thank you Joe!


----------



## Bohnster

Yo *Dsnuts*
   
  So the *Ultrasone DJ1's* & *HFI-580's* don't have detachable cables...?  The *DJ1-PRO's* look quite similar to the *PRO 550's*, both also have detachable cables.  10' of cable is excessive when traveling or for portable use, which they would most certainly be used on occasion.
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt-m6C5-T0M I think *Mr.Nurse* is a guy on these forums.  Plus that probably does some awesome noise/interference rejection.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587639/ultrasone-hfi-580-trs-cable-jack I think I could do this!
   
  What I'm not understanding is how and why everyone thinks the *DJ1's* &* HFI-580's* are the same exact phones.  There rated SPL is different by *3 dB*?  Did Ultrasone say somewhere that they are indeed the same?  I don't know, I've never heard either, but I'm curious.
   
  Have you heard the *Ultrasone PRO 900's*?  I kinda prefer the classy looking brushed aluminum HFI-580's over the DJ1's.  Since I have several phones now, and a couple more in the mail, maybe I should just hold out for the 900's and be done with all this nonsense all together?
   
  P.S. Anyone else, feel free to chime in.


----------



## Thade

Any verdict on SHE3575 vs 3580? I'm ready to mic up


----------



## Joe Bloggs

One member that bought both commented that the 3575 has lighter bass than the 3580, but impressions for the 3575 seem generally positive.


----------



## Thade

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> One member that bought both commented that the 3575 has lighter bass than the 3580, but impressions for the 3575 seem generally positive.


 


  Cool... Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

A pic of the 2. fundamentally they both share same designs. One is way more refined over the other. In the end both are different..  I can't stop listening to the CKM99s as they have a great balance of clarity detail yet musical at the same time which is what I want to hear in my music really. To all the guys that ended up with the TT isurus and the SHE3580 and the others.. Enjoy your earphones and thanks for helping me discover more..


----------



## Sneakily

SHE3580 Are amazing with my ZO2 amp, there was a huge noticeable difference when I switched in and out the bass got even lower and harder.


----------



## daveyostrow

burned in the ckm50 for almost a day and the she9700 i still prefer without burning. The ckm50 reaches higher but feels muddier and less balanced. reaches very deep though and super comfortable. I feel crazy not being a big fan.
  I have not given the TTs much attention yet but i am impressed with the she9700.
 I have an itch to break off the plastic wire protector from the housing and have it more like the SHE3580.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WOW a SHE9700 out of the blue. Yes enjoy those. These remind me much of the CKM50s. There are similar sound qualities on both. Both are discontinued earphone with much bass and proper sound. I think the SHE9700 has the more fuller mids so those are even better balanced over the CKM50s.I whipped those out the other say to take a listen. The only thing I hate about those is the spaghetti noodle cord. It is forever spaghetti!


----------



## Bohnster

Quote: 





bohnster said:


> Well just I completed my Amazon purchase for a pair of *SHE3580's* and some *MEElectronics M6-CL's*.  Should have them by end of next week.  I'm holding *Dsnuts* and *Joe Bloggs* responsible if they suck.  Mainly have wanted to try the *M6's* for a while, cause they are sport oriented over the ears and I road/mountain bike and getting sick of my Sony MDR-EX75's falling out, plus I wanted to have a set of double flanged tips to try out.
> 
> Some other info...I've recently been doing oodles of research, looking for some excellent bass headphones.  What I had narrowed my top 2 choices down to were the *Audio-Technica **ATH-PRO700MK2's* and the *Ultrasone HFI-580's* and maybe the *Sony MDR-XB500B's*, I can count.  There was a discussion over here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/553735/audio-technica-ath-pro700mk2-review-take-two-subwoofers-straight-to-the-head/420#post_8222995
> 
> ...


 

 Well I felt obligated to come back an post my review of the *SHE3580's* & *M6's*.  I really can't stand reading posts where someone says, "I'm gonna get those and report back."  Then you never see or hear from them again.
   
  Upon first listening to the *SHE3580's*, I thought they sounded fairly terrible.  I guess they were fine, but I was expecting some higher than average bass volume.  I didn't think they seemed bassy in the least.  I could maybe hear deep notes okay.  My buddy was right next to me in the car, so I let him listen, he said they sounded good.  So there's that.  I did try several different types, shapes and sizes of ear pads.
   
  I put the *M6's* in and I immediately liked the sound better, less clarity, but the overall sound was much better and they had what I seemed to think was pretty awesome bass.  They sound almost identical to my *Sony MDR-EX75's*.  I think the *EX75's* sound a little better.  The over the ear cable of the M6's were great.  I used them on my road bike ride and were awesome, they didn't wiggle out once 
   
  So do the *SHE3580's* need a ton of Burn-in?  I Burn-ed them in for about 12 hours.  I'd be willing to do more of that.  What I'm thinking is, since I really don't like them at all, *I'd would be willing to pass them along to an seasoned Head-fi'er.*  All I'd request that they pay postage and provide an honest review here to help the community.  joker would be a good choice for his massive review index here.  After all, Head-fi was a big reason I just ordered some *Denon AH-D2000's* and a* Fiio E17*.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Sounds like a fit issue.  Sounds like you're having a good fit with whatever tips are on the M6.  Why don't you try transplanting them on the SHE3580 and see what you hear?
   
  I don't think they require much burn in.  I tested a new pair against my used pair and their bass extension was the same.
   
  joker already has a pair of SHE3580 and will do a review on them if he ever clears his backlog of loaned phones for review...


----------



## sjondenon

Can't find any information about the difference between the she3570 and 2580.. help!


----------



## Thade

Quote: 





thade said:


> Any verdict on SHE3575 vs 3580? I'm ready to mic up


 


  OK, I picked up the SHE3575... Some combination of the decrease in bass and harsher highs & I prefer the 3580s for sure. I burned them in last night & they SEEM to be a bit more mellow. I'm limited to EQ options with iPhone and iPod but the default bass boost setting evens things out a bit and they sound pretty darn good.
   
  I thought the cable packaging was bad on the 3580s with twisty cables which have since straightened out. The packaging on the SHE 3575 is about 10x worse! The skimpy cables above the Y and mic (the cable is thicker on the left to the mic) are so badly pinched out of the package they may break off any time as they are hanging from a thread... very annoying. I initiated a chat session at philips and after exchanging some info I don't think I'll have any difficulty getting them replaced after I fax the ticket number and a copy of the receipt on Monday. 
   
  Other thoughts: the tips are softer that the tips on 3580 and work really well. No complaints on the mic & the mic button works for track control on my iPhone4 and iPod touch 2nd gen but not on latest gen shuffle
   
  Also, poking around philips site there are some new heavy duty headphones that look interesting. Hopefully, we'll see them in the US by April:
   
  http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/sho2205bk_28/prd/en/


----------



## Dsnuts

Why do I have a feeling those will sound identical to the SHE3580 in some fashion. Philips is guilty of reshelling the same drivers and slightly tweeking the sound here and there. They throw out so many earphones it is hard to keep up with all the iterations.


----------



## Thade

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Why do I have a feeling those will sound identical to the SHE3580 in some fashion. Philips is guilty of reshelling the same drivers and slightly tweeking the sound here and there. They throw out so many earphones it is hard to keep up with all the iterations.


 

 I kinda hope they do have a similar/identical sound. I'd pay for the the 3580 sound with much better cable mic & track control. Apparently, the cable has a kevlar coating so it may actually save my life some day 
   
  http://www.surf-devil.com/en/books/67-accessories/470-jordy-smith-joins-oneill-headphones-team.html


----------



## sjondenon

just received my she3570, a damn lot  of sub bass for €13!


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





thade said:


> I kinda hope they do have a similar/identical sound. I'd pay for the the 3580 sound with much better cable mic & track control.


 

 The SHE5105 has the same sound as the 3580 apparently and with better mids, it has a mic too with a much nicer cable (flat) check out Dnuts review on page 70! 
   
Gonna get my Dad these or the ATH-CKS55i cant decide, havent read much on the CKS55´s actually, need to do some searching


----------



## Dsnuts

Now I don't own the CKS55 but I can guess those will have bigger bass over the SHE5105 which have ample bass to start with..The sound staging on the CKS55 will be better if not one of the best you will hear in an earphone. Based on my CKS77 which has the same design. Sound depth is something else on these CKS earphones.
   
  I think either one will do fine.


----------



## david8613

its funny, i live one the east coast and when it was cold i was using the phillips 3580 daily and loving them, but we had a warm spell last week and i couldnt find them, started using my other buds mentioned in this thread. it got cold again and i found them in my heavier coat! man, the phillips just absolutley blow away my other buds that cost twice and three times as much! now i gotta ask the experts what is just like the phillips 3580 but in a full size headphone, meaning very affordable but sound fantastic?


----------



## danny93

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Now I don't own the CKS55 but I can guess those will have bigger bass over the SHE5105 which have ample bass to start with..The sound staging on the CKS55 will be better if not one of the best you will hear in an earphone. Based on my CKS77 which has the same design. Sound depth is something else on these CKS earphones.
> 
> I think either one will do fine.


 

 The CKS77´s were double the price of the CKS55´s though when they first came out, so they must possess significant differences for AT to bring them both out at the same time...no?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't own one but if these sound just like the earphone equivalent. .These got best headphones for $100 by our own Jude at this years CES.  If these sound much like the SHE5105 which I do have. These will in fact will not only have a superior sound from the SHE3580 but will give you sound staging only full sized headphones can give. Good design and supposed good sound with phone controls. Not bad.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Quote:
> 
> The CKS77´s were double the price of the CKS55´s though when they first came out, so they must possess significant differences for AT to bring them both out at the same time...no?


 


  Think CKS55 with more refined sound and you get the CKS77. From what I understand both will have balanced sound for being bassy. Now I think the bass end will be very similar on both but it is how refined the highs and the mids are on them that will make the difference. If you guys can afford to spend the extra to get the CKS77. I can't recommend a better bassy earphone. They have completely surprised me as they are actually more capable and have better sound qualities over a Monster Miles Davis Tributes which cost $300 on Amazon..Bigger roomier more defined sound with even better and bigger bass presentation over them. Hows that for value.


----------



## david8613

what model number are those, look very nice, are they available yet?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not out quite yet it seems. They are the SHL5605. .Amazon has them for preorder. Those should be available it says May 1st.


----------



## david8613

anything else i might like to look at thats available now, at a lower price point?


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm. If you want something cheaper on the go . Try a JVC HAM750. If you can afford it a ATH-WS55.. Look them up. Both are great for the cash.


----------



## david8613

thanks for the advice i will check them out and trust your opinion dsnuts... i actually went out and pick up another pair of philips 3580 because they sound so dam good for buds, im afraid they are gonna stop making them or changed them some way.... best 10.00 i spent in my life!


----------



## Dsnuts

Na they won't stop making them. They will just throw in new housing and cords and call them by a new name. I don't know if you followed this entire thread but yes. Philips is very guilty of reusing the same drivers and do minor tweeks to their drivers via new housing and such. I kinda don't blame them however as they have a great driver in the one they have in the SHE3580.  Very solid sound for a smallish driver.
   
  It all stems from the older SHE9700.. I am certain the same driver then went into the SHE3580, and now the SHE5105... All 3 have a very similar sound yet slightly modified with tweeks on each.


----------



## tisoihardcore

hello guys got my isurus RMA'ed coz' something's wrong with the right iem(something is shaking inside it like somethings broken). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 anyway i'm looking for iem replacement while my isurus is out for replacement (which will take awhile i think) and i'm eyeing on soundmagic MP21 any reviews on these iem sir Dsnuts?or any suggestions on iem's with inline mic on it (still be using it for answering phone calls too) thanks and more power


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately I don't own those but for the most part soundmagic stuff is good haven't read too much negatives on any of their products and those seem like a good alternative to the isurus to use on your phone. I would go for it. See how they work out. @ $25 that seems to be a solid deal. Let us know how you like them if you try them out. This is indeed the discovery thread.


----------



## tisoihardcore

Ok thanks for the reply..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i've been reading reviews over the net and i think it's a nice product on it's price range though i'm looking for review's on users and head fi guru's like you..but i think it's worth the try hehe


----------



## Androyed

So which one is better (what's the difference), the Thermaltake Isurus or the Philips SHE3580? I'm asking this because I can get them for the same price.
   
  I like the fact that the Thermaltake Isurus has a mic though.


----------



## tisoihardcore

ummm how about meelectronics m6/m6p? anyone tried these iem's?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





androyed said:


> So which one is better (what's the difference), the Thermaltake Isurus or the Philips SHE3580? I'm asking this because I can get them for the same price.
> 
> I like the fact that the Thermaltake Isurus has a mic though.


 


  TT Isurus is a flatter sound signature to the SHE3580..
   
  If you want a more analytical sound, extended highs very clean presentation Bass a bit north of neutral, Solid impact and extends pretty crazy =Isurus. Isurus is crazy with trance and rock. Jazz.
  The SHe3580 wins in the bass and a more fun sound signature but surprisingly easy to listen to..If you want bass I would go for the SHE3580. Hiphop, pop, rock, dub. Anything with good bass.  If you want more balanced extended sound and prefer detail go for the isurus. Both are excellent for being their particular sound siganture.  Just go for the one that sounds better for you.   .


----------



## Androyed

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> TT Isurus is a flatter sound signature to the SHE3580..
> 
> If you want a more analytical sound, extended highs very clean presentation Bass a bit north of neutral, Solid impact and extends pretty crazy =Isurus. Isurus is crazy with trance and rock. Jazz.
> The SHe3580 wins in the bass and a more fun sound signature but surprisingly easy to listen to..If you want bass I would go for the SHE3580. Hiphop, pop, rock, dub. Anything with good bass.  If you want more balanced extended sound and prefer detail go for the isurus. Both are excellent for being their particular sound siganture.  Just go for the one that sounds better for you.   .


 

 Thanks for the quick response!
   
  From what you're saying it looks like I'm going to like the SHE3580 better. I already ordered the TT Isurus, but who the hell cares for only a couple of bucks, right? I do enjoy good bass in music, but I've heard people saying things about certain headphones that would make you think they were bass-heavy while in reality they weren't at all to me, and the other way around. I'm not saying that you don't know what you are talking about, but sound is different to everyone! I might enjoy the TT Isurus even though they aren't bass-heavy at all. And besides the sound they have other advantages too. I heard the build quality is better, and of course the mic is a big plus since I'm using my phone (Nexus S) as a MP3 player.
   
  If I really dislike the bass, or rather the lack of it (although I doubt it), the Voodoo Sound mod might help me out in that department! Gotta love the internet...


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass is solid on both. Bass is important to the music I listen to so I think either way you will do fine. The SHE3580 are so cheap why not.


----------



## Androyed

Right now I have four 'bargain' IEMs that I want to buy:
  - Thermaltake Isurus
  - Monoprice 8320
  - Focalprice CK-700
  - Philips SHE3580
   
  But is it correct that the TT Isurus is kinda like an upgraded MP 8320? Would it be unnecessary to buy the MP 8320 if I already have the TT Isurus? The MP 8320 is hard to get for me in the Netherlands and I am afraid that, because of the huge drivers, they aren't going to fit in my small ears.
   
  And do you know how the Focalprice CK-700 holds up against the other three? You are kinda the 'bargain-hunter' but I don't think the FP CK-700 was your discovery so you may not have a pair for yourself. I imagine the sound signature of the CK-700 is very similar to the sound signature of the SHE3580.
   
  I'm going to use the TT Isurus first untill it breaks or untill I start to dislike it. Then I will buy one of the other IEMs, untill I've tried all four of them. I love good sound quality but expensive IEMs just aren't for me. I can't afford it if I break or lose them all the time. I can't imagine how careful I would need to be if I bought 100 dollar IEMs, let alone 500 dollar ones...
   
  Right now I'm the most enthusiastic about the Focalprice CK-700. Just like the SHE3580 they have a lot of bass, but the sound is more detailed as opposed to the warm sound of the SHE3580.


----------



## Androyed

By the way, what does the number after the slash mean? For example, amazon.co.uk sells the Philips SHE3580/10 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHE3580-10-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B003U2S53Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333290467&sr=8-1), and amazon.com sells the Philips SHE3580/28 (http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE3580-28-Colors-Headphones/dp/B003BT69Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333290556&sr=8-1), and I've also seen a Philips SHE3580/27 somewhere.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

LOL, as resident expert of the SHE3580 I wish I could say I knew the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, here in HK it seems the SHE3580 are getting replaced by the SHE3590 Xinn3r posted about here
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-thermaltake-isurus-the-philips-she3580-the-iem-discovery-thread/1110#post_8224538


----------



## bluraymond

Quote: 





androyed said:


> By the way, what does the number after the slash mean? For example, amazon.co.uk sells the Philips SHE3580/10 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHE3580-10-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B003U2S53Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333290467&sr=8-1), and amazon.com sells the Philips SHE3580/28 (http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE3580-28-Colors-Headphones/dp/B003BT69Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333290556&sr=8-1), and I've also seen a Philips SHE3580/27 somewhere.


 

 Don't worry, the number after the slash only relates to the country their sold in, so /28 = USA, /10=UK etc


----------



## Androyed

I just got the Thermaltake Isurus and the Philips SHE3580.
   
  First reaction;
  - Philips SHE3580: MY GOD they are comfortable!
  - Thermaltake Isurus: MY GOD the clarity!
   
  The Philips SHE3580 is a wonderful IEM. You can really feel the bass, which is impressive for IEMs this small. And I can see myself wearing these all day! They are super comfortable due to their size. Overall they are amazing 'fun' earphones for the price.
   
  But I was the most impressed by the Thermaltake Isurus. The clarity of the songs I listened to was amazing. I could really distinguish every instrument. I even heard some instruments I had never heard before! In fact, I even think that the clarity/soundstage (I don't really know what audiophiles call it) is better than that of the Brainwavz M2. And that is a great pair of earphones.
   
  The TT Isurus isn't even THAT uncomfortable. Sure, compared to the SHE3580... But it is better than I thought.
   
  I'm SO looking forward to trying the Monoprice 8320 and the Focalprice CK-700! When I have them, I will compare all four of them!


----------



## Androyed

I've listened to the SHE3580 and the TT Isurus some more and I really start to like them both. I'm still the most impressed by the TT Isurus, but that's just because I'm used to more bass-oriented IEMs. I never would've thought that analytical IEMs could sound _so_ good!
   
  There are songs that don't suit the TT Isurus at all. Take Hilltop Hoods (hip-hop) for example. For that kind of music you really got to "feel" the bass. But there are songs that really shine on the TT Isurus. The first song that surprised me was "Iguazu", by Gustavo Santaolalla (yes, from Deadwood! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzlTvDD-7ws). I heard some guitar parts that I had never heard before. I also liked "Wax Box Music" by Lorem Ipsum (from The Wire  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFyW6GrqUk4), even though that song has an amazing bass that one would think to be more fun to listen to with more bass-oriented IEMs. "The Funeral" by Band of Horses (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMFWFhTFohk&ob=av2n) probably surprised me the most. Not only did the guitar sound great, the "oooohoooo" at 1:03 was just perfect. The voice of Woodkid in his song "Iron" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs&ob=av2e) was also amazing with the TT Isurus. And last but not least, "Feel Alright" by Steve Earle (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHTLioJGXb4)!
   
  I guess I like guitars and voices the most with the TT Isurus. Piano songs were also beautiful. Songs with a lot of bass.... not so much. I also noticed that on higher volumes the TT Isurus sounds a little... "harsh", I guess... Does that make sense?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the bright sound signature of the Isurus that ends up being a bit harsh with higher volumes.. You can tame that harshness a bit with better tips..Try complys or anything with a smaller sound hole than what is on the nozzle..Glad there are guys that are still finding these to their liking..This type of detail for the money just don't exist actually. I should know I have tried many others but none has this level of detail at this price..


----------



## Androyed

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is the bright sound signature of the Isurus that ends up being a bit harsh with higher volumes.. You can tame that harshness a bit with better tips..Try complys or anything with a smaller sound hole than what is on the nozzle..Glad there are guys that are still finding these to their liking..This type of detail for the money just don't exist actually. I should know I have tried many others but none has this level of detail at this price..


 

 I'm using the foam tips that I got with the Brainwavz M2. The sound definitely improved, thanks! When I get the MP 8320 and the Focalprice CK-700 I'm going to try to make my own tips with sleep earplugs! I saw that great DIY tip on this forum a couple of months back, but I haven't heard anyone talking about it since. I guess people forgot about it... I might make a new thread when I made a couple myself.


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

i thought of buying brainwavz or id america spark but after reading dsnut thread, i got totally confused. after reading so much, i found phillips she3580 and panasonic hje120e as a great option  since isurus is not available in my locality.
   
  which one is a preferred one for me?
   
  i like clear and crisp sound with quality bass ( bands like nirvana, zeppelin, deep purple and almost all genres with lot guitar oriented and hip hops)
   
  my source is cowon iaudio e2
   
  thanks in advance..lot of thanks to dsnuts for incredible findings!


----------



## Androyed

Quote: 





ganeshrajarajan said:


> i thought of buying brainwavz or id america spark but after reading dsnut thread, i got totally confused. after reading so much, i found phillips she3580 and panasonic hje120e as a great option  since isurus is not available in my locality.
> 
> which one is a preferred one for me?
> 
> ...


 


  It's hard to say whether or not an IEM is "worth" the money. The Philips SHE3580 costs 10 dollar. The Brainwavz M2 costs 50 dollar. Is the Brainwavz M2 5 times as good as the Philips SHE3580? It's very hard to say.
   
  Most of the times it's not though. If you really look at price-quality ratio, the Philips SHE3580, Thermaltake Isurus, Monoprice 8320 or Focalprice CK-700 are probably the best IEMs to buy. But it's just very hard to compare IEMs that are in a different price range.
   
  I don't own a panasonic hje120e, and although it looks good from the reviews I have read on head-fi and other sites, the Philips SHE3580 seems to be more popular. And I can ashure you that they are freaking good. Amazing bass for the price, amazingly comfortable for the price, amazingly small for the bass . They don't beat the TT Isurus or Monoprice 8320 in clarity/detail/separation, but the bass is definitely more enjoyable. The bass even hits 15hz. Not that you can hear that, but you might feel it!
   
  Just at the time I bought the Philips SHE3580, I discovered hip-hop group "Hilltop Hoods". All I can say is that the SHE3580 is perfect for that kind of music.
   
  Oh, and about the Brainwavz M2. For the little time I had them (1-2 months), I loved them. But they didn't surprise me as much as the SHE3580 did, and my astonishment when I heard the TT Isurus was even bigger. I'm not saying the SHE3580 is better than the M2, because it probably isn't, but I guess I wasn't really surprised about the M2 because I paid so "much" for it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out a SHE3580. You are gonna be surprised how good they sound for all types of music. Agreed with Androyed.


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

Quote: 





androyed said:


> It's hard to say whether or not an IEM is "worth" the money. The Philips SHE3580 costs 10 dollar. The Brainwavz M2 costs 50 dollar. Is the Brainwavz M2 5 times as good as the Philips SHE3580? It's very hard to say.
> 
> Most of the times it's not though. If you really look at price-quality ratio, the Philips SHE3580, Thermaltake Isurus, Monoprice 8320 or Focalprice CK-700 are probably the best IEMs to buy. But it's just very hard to compare IEMs that are in a different price range.
> 
> ...


 


  yes i understand what u have said, as u said we cant compare a 10$ earphone to a 50$ earphone which is totally unfair  but i  am curious to know its SQ. according to Jokers review , SQ of monoprice and brainwavz got 7.5/10 and 7 respectively.in that way wht will be the expected score for SHE3580 in SQ?
  anyhow i am going to order a pair of she3580 by tomorrow since i'm getting it for very very less price
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out a SHE3580. You are gonna be surprised how good they sound for all types of music. Agreed with Androyed.


 
  Man u r very great, i am eagerly waiting for ur next finding. i'm going to order a pair, at the same time can you tell me some websites which ships TT isurus and ath ckm50a to india (Free or negligible amount shipping) ?


----------



## Dsnuts

ganesh. I tell you what my friend. Don't worry about what score an earphone got so much. You think I am gonna write a thread based on junk? I wade through the junk for you. look at it that way.. As for purchasing to India I have no idea. Can someone help here? Hmm Maybe from China?


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> ganesh. I tell you what my friend. Don't worry about what score an earphone got so much. You think I am gonna write a thread based on junk? I wade through the junk for you. look at it that way.. As for purchasing to India I have no idea. Can someone help here? Hmm Maybe from China?


 


  thanks man, i'll get a pair in a week ...thanks for ur help. now after reading about isurus my hands are itching to get isurus also since u had said that isurus sounds like ckm99 SQ which is incredible.. i'm searching for that also to buy.shipping is the biggest problem i'm facing right now


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ganeshrajarajan said:


> thanks man, i'll get a pair in a week ...thanks for ur help. now after reading about isurus my hands are itching to get isurus also since u had said that isurus sounds like ckm99 SQ which is incredible.. i'm searching for that also to buy.shipping is the biggest problem i'm facing right now


 


  It is even surprising for me but they share many similarities. The Isurus is like a detuned version.. I am not 100% sure but the sound signatures and bass end is so similar it was a good guess on my part. I still think AT made these earphones but only TT know who made them for them. I could be completely wrong but no denying the same sound signature. The CKM99 is much more refined and smoother overall but the frame of the sound is the same.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Maybe somebody else made both the CKM99 for AT and Isurus for TT?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was thinking. Sony. Cus ultimately Sony makes everything. And Sony is the only company that use bigger dish drivers than AT. hmm. 16mm drivers anyone?


----------



## nothingtotalk

Any websites or places to get the Philips SHE3580? I'm in Singapore and I have difficulty trying to get those. Amazon's out cos of the shipping


----------



## Sweden

Even with better tips there is notable sibilance with the Isurus. Any idea what to recommend under 40 USD that sound as good but don't have the harshness?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sweden said:


> Even with better tips there is notable sibilance with the Isurus. Any idea what to recommend under 40 USD that sound as good but don't have the harshness?


 


  Have you tied comply tips? Those will work to lessen the highs. As for this type of sound for under $40. I would look into a soundmagic PL30..


----------



## Sweden

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Have you tied comply tips? Those will work to lessen the highs. As for this type of sound for under $40. I would look into a soundmagic PL30..


 


 Sure I have tried complys and meelec tips which is a a great improvement over stock tips, but still too much harshness. Even with very precise EQ i can't seem to get it to go way all together. EQing too much and the good sound disappears.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya believe it or not you would have to spend much much more to get an upgraded sound to the isurus. The Soundmagic PL30 will not have the detail of the Isurus but will not have the highs of them either.. I am used to sharper high tones these earphones make but I also own the upgrades in this sound signature and have been listening to those.. The ATH-CKM77 and ATH-CKM99.
   
  For the price the Soundmagics are solid earphones minus the sharp highs. You thought about getting one the Philips SHE3580? Those are bassier and have a smooth sound to them and are cheap too. No different tips needed.


----------



## Sweden

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya believe it or not you would have to spend much much more to get an upgraded sound to the isurus. The Soundmagic PL30 will not have the detail of the Isurus but will not have the highs of them either.. I am used to sharper high tones these earphones make but I also own the upgrades in this sound signature and have been listening to those.. The ATH-CKM77 and ATH-CKM99.
> 
> For the price the Soundmagics are solid earphones minus the sharp highs. You thought about getting one the Philips SHE3580? Those are bassier and have a smooth sound to them and are cheap too. No different tips needed.


 

 I have the SHE3580 and find them very good for the price. The only problems with those are of course very mad microphonics which make a recommendation harder. The Isurus is a level above them tho soundwise. They have no microphonic but the cable layout for normal consumer use is probably the worse I've seen. I already have very good pricier in-ears and headphones, but I would like to find other cheap in-ears to recommend to others. Have you tried the Xears? They are 30 euro + shipping with the KLANGFUZZIS code and have very good scores in Jokers thread for the price. Heard of any other heavily discounted in-ears?
  The CKM77 seem like a solid recommendation under 100. Any drawbacks with that one?


----------



## Dsnuts

The CKM77s do have extended highs much like the isurus. But unlike the isurus I am able to use the stock tip and hear details.. They are the closest to a neutral sound that AT makes but much more refined over the isurus.. If you want a easier listening earphone and don't mind a full 2.1 presentation the CKS77 is a fantastic earphone with solid detail and balance for a bassy earphone.
   
  The CKM77 is more for picking up details and I have nothing better for this in a dynamic. Comparable to a TF10 but will even better bass.  The CKS77 is a full roomy sounding earphone that has some of the best quality bass I have ever heard in a earphone.
   
  If you want to read up on the CKM77. Look for my CKM50 thread and you can read about them there.  If you want to check out the CKS77. These so happen to be the topic of my newest thread.
   
  One is more analytical detailed and smooth=CKM77
  One is king at musical, roomy, airy and easy listening with a big full bass end.=CKS77. 
   
  As for Xears stuff. I haven't had the chance to hear them. I trust Jokers reviews on them though. If they are available there for a good cost. I would try them out.


----------



## jekostas

Okay, I have to say I'm not getting the love for the Thermaltakes.  Stupid j-cord and microphonic cable aside, I don't really find the sound all that special.  Overall extension is good, but clarity is well behind some of my other sets, even a few bought at the same price point.  Maybe they'll open up give more time, but this is nearly 20 hours of burn-in later.


----------



## huskerpat

Got my pair earlier this week. I'm pretty happy for the money. Currently using a pair of the comply tips with them. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ITaoI

One gripe about the cable one side longer then the other, but sounds awesome . To bad mine broke...the right ear cable snapped when it got caught on to something. Drivers should be in tact, but i have no experience in re cabling it. So you what do you guys suggest? Buy isurus again $30, buy MP 8320 $10 shipped,philip 3580 $15 in canada. I would really like the same sq and signature i got from the isurus. Would the MP8320 give me the same reasonable sq if i use isurus tips? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





itaoi said:


> One gripe about the cable one side longer then the other, but sounds awesome . To bad mine broke...the right ear cable snapped when it got caught on to something. Drivers should be in tact, but i have no experience in re cabling it. So you what do you guys suggest? Buy isurus again $30, buy MP 8320 $10 shipped,philip 3580 $15 in canada. I would really like the same sq and signature i got from the isurus. Would the MP8320 give me the same reasonable sq if i use isurus tips? Thanks


 
   

 That would be interesting if all we needed to do is change tips to get the same sound signature. Hmm. Your gonna get better detail on the Mp8320 but the SHE3580 is bassier and more musical sounding.. None of these others sound like the Isurus. If you can get a CKM50 there try one of those.


----------



## ITaoI

Thx for the quick reply! I just really hated how they cabled the isurus one short one long, but i ever so love the SQ. Now I'm about to check out one of those iems, don't want lose another $30 if i accident break them again, also afraid the mp 8320s wont fit my ears as the isurus fit just right. Where do you suggest get comply ear foams in canada? They seem to be $15 at the website and reusable, so $15+10 8320s would still be less than the isurus. The cable on the mp 8320 seems like it has very nice build quality braided etc. Otherwise do you think i should get the mp8320 and try the isurus tips first and order comply tips if i don't find a fit. Just random question in relation to the aesthetics, when wearing them on a normal day do people gock at these silver things in your ear lol. Thank you


----------



## Dsnuts

If you can fit the isurus in your ear you won't have any issue with the Mp8320.  Ya I would go for a MP8320 see how you like em.  And they are tragically hip. People stare as they have never seen mini blow dryers for earphones. Lol! You will dig em.


----------



## ITaoI

lol  thx, I always wore the ear buds with wire facing down, would over the ears prolong the wires and help with microphonics(btw is it the proper wear these, they are really oddly shaped) I just watched youtube vid of personal impression on the 8320s. I actually remembered a little microphonic on the isurus.


dsnuts said:


> If you can fit the isurus in your ear you won't have any issue with the Mp8320.  Ya I would go for a MP8320 see how you like em.  And they are tragically hip. People stare as they have never seen mini blow dryers for earphones. Lol! You will dig em.




Thank you 

P.S. I still wasnt able take isurus out to the gym, this was when the incident happened it BROKE!.


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

yes my search finally paid off. i found isurus available in my locality but still i ve some doubts 
   
  please check the link below and confirm it, is this the one u are talking about because the logo behind the housing seems to be different instead of "Tt"
  its written something like imported edition and peoples review seems to be bad
   
http://www.flipkart.com/tt-esports-isurus-headset/p/itmd24q7zjvh3f5s?pid=ACCD24Q5G6DRPCYR&_l=j9Xfifej1tnSUjNow6B3Vw--&_r=NAYELbHG0ALCxRA4tAKeZg--&ref=970f7797-92a3-4e0f-a818-20292fe834f9
   
  please confirm it soon?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





ganeshrajarajan said:


> yes my search finally paid off. i found isurus available in my locality but still i ve some doubts
> 
> please check the link below and confirm it, is this the one u are talking about because the logo behind the housing seems to be different instead of "Tt"
> its written something like imported edition and peoples review seems to be bad
> ...


 
   
  Yeah the logo is definitely different. Maybe they're the same OEM


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats interesting. It looks like they just changed the paint scheme for an international version. It is the same earphone with different graphics it looks like


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

i recently purchased beta's and i'm not satisfied with the highs and lacks real detail to my taste.i found them to be boomy bassw hich is unlike my taste
  so i'm planning to buy another iem with nice highs with sparkles, detailed, crisp and clear, open and non fatiguing, importantly more musical.
  how do isurus shines against brainwavz m1 and m4? (i omitted m2 from my option since i read they sound warm n thick)?
  which 1 of them has better detail/clarity/separation/soundstage and sounds open n airy??
  is isurus gonna beat them in most of the department?
  please help me to choose


----------



## Dsnuts

Out of the 2. The Isurus has the detailed sound with above average sound stage..Very clean sound if that is what your looking for..The highs are boosted so details are clearly evident. If a brighter signature is what your looking for try out a isurus... Sorry man I don't own the Brainwaves earphones. Can any one else chime in with a comparo. Thanks


----------



## GigaFi

The Isurus isn't open.
  Quote: 





ganeshrajarajan said:


> i recently purchased beta's and i'm not satisfied with the highs and lacks real detail to my taste.i found them to be boomy bassw hich is unlike my taste
> so i'm planning to buy another iem with nice highs with sparkles, detailed, crisp and clear, open and non fatiguing, importantly more musical.
> how do isurus shines against brainwavz m1 and m4? (i omitted m2 from my option since i read they sound warm n thick)?
> which 1 of them has better detail/clarity/separation/soundstage and sounds open n airy??
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but what earphone is?.. If you guys are talking about big stage.. Your gonna have to spend some cash to get a bigger wider sounding earphone.


----------



## GigaFi

That's what he asked for in his post.
   
  The MEP-933 is open-ish and could actually work for him.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya but what earphone is?.. If you guys are talking about big stage.. Your gonna have to spend some cash to get a bigger wider sounding earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Detail on the Isurus is better though and staging is very similar..Though it wouldn't cost too much to try out a MP8320..Great thing about budget stuff..


----------



## n00b

What are your guys' thoughts on the SHE3580 vs Brainwavz Beta V2? I just got a pair of the betas and I feel the SHE3580 blow them out of the water with more clarity, subbass, and balance. I think the Beta v2s only offer more soundstage and slightly more bass impact, that's about it, everything else seems muffled.. could be a fitment issue.
   
  Thoughts?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





n00b said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the SHE3580 vs Brainwavz Beta V2? I just got a pair of the betas and I feel the SHE3580 blow them out of the water with more clarity, subbass, and balance. I think the Beta v2s only offer more soundstage and slightly more bass impact, that's about it, everything else seems muffled.. could be a fitment issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
   
  really? wow. I bought the betas the other day and thought they were pretty good, especially for $13. I'll have to get a hold of the 3580 then


----------



## Joe Bloggs

n00b said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the SHE3580 vs Brainwavz Beta V2? I just got a pair of the betas and I feel the SHE3580 blow them out of the water with more clarity, subbass, and balance. I think the Beta v2s only offer more soundstage and slightly more bass impact, that's about it, everything else seems muffled.. could be a fitment issue.
> 
> Thoughts?




Maybe the SHE3580 are just that good? 
Just opened the UE100 I got from joker though and am loving what I hear so far. lol I don't even know how much these retail for but apparently not much.


----------



## GigaFi

I prefer the Betas over the Philips. The Beta has a MUCH wider soundstage and more midbass while the SHE3580 has more deep bass. Preference really.
  Quote: 





n00b said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the SHE3580 vs Brainwavz Beta V2? I just got a pair of the betas and I feel the SHE3580 blow them out of the water with more clarity, subbass, and balance. I think the Beta v2s only offer more soundstage and slightly more bass impact, that's about it, everything else seems muffled.. could be a fitment issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## n00b

Your assessment sounds similar to mine, or at least, I agree with you. I guess it does come down to preference.


----------



## Dragunov-21

Every time I read one of your threads I start typing a semi-rude post about how you sound like a used-car-salesman with a side business in magic beans and need to calm down... then somehow I delete it and find myself ordering whatever it is you're spruiking.  What? O.o
   
  The monoprices should be hitting my door any day now and I just ordered a pair of SHE3580s (since I don't have any bass-focussed 'phones and would like a cheap durable pair for gaming anyway).
   
  I guess there's a power in collective enthusiasm :$


----------



## ganeshrajarajan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Out of the 2. The Isurus has the detailed sound with above average sound stage..Very clean sound if that is what your looking for..The highs are boosted so details are clearly evident. If a brighter signature is what your looking for try out a isurus... Sorry man I don't own the Brainwaves earphones. Can any one else chime in with a comparo. Thanks


 
  highs with detail, bright signature and nice highs with sparkle is what i'm really looking for. its perfectly matching my taste but still i'll wait for a comparison with m1 and m4, i ve to confirm whether isurus is better than m1 and m4.?
   
   
  Quote: 





gigafi said:


> The Isurus isn't open.


 
   
  thganks man..8320 may be more open but i cant get it here and isurus seems to match me in more dept . my choices are cornered to isurus, all brainwavz product, dunus, soundmagic and meelec. thats it, these are all the only products i can get to my locality so i'm trying to find a better one matching my preferences. isurus may not be open but if they are going to beat in most dept. against brainwavz, i'm gonna be happy.
   
  Quote: 





n00b said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on the SHE3580 vs Brainwavz Beta V2? I just got a pair of the betas and I feel the SHE3580 blow them out of the water with more clarity, subbass, and balance. I think the Beta v2s only offer more soundstage and slightly more bass impact, that's about it, everything else seems muffled.. could be a fitment issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
   
  that is what i too experienced exactly with beta's when i first inserted it to my ears day b4 sterday. soundstage is good and punchy bass which is not unlike me but it would ve been lovely if its get complimented with good details in highs with some amount trebles.even my stock earbuds came with cowon e2 shines against beta's with nice treble and details in highs. i should ve gone with 3580 when dsnuts adviced me to but at the last time of ordering i got foxed by seeing beta's with 50% discount in mp4nation.. really went wrong against my taste by seeing value for money but i slowly picking up with beta's since i dont ve any option hehe


----------



## Scuttlebutte

Quote: 





ganeshrajarajan said:


> i recently purchased beta's and i'm not satisfied with the highs and lacks real detail to my taste.i found them to be boomy bassw hich is unlike my taste
> so i'm planning to buy another iem with nice highs with sparkles, detailed, crisp and clear, open and non fatiguing, importantly more musical.
> how do isurus shines against brainwavz m1 and m4? (i omitted m2 from my option since i read they sound warm n thick)?
> which 1 of them has better detail/clarity/separation/soundstage and sounds open n airy??
> ...


 
   
  I am 100+ hours into burn-in with the Isurus, and was comparing them to some Brainwavs M1s last night, along with the Monoprice 8320s, Philips SHE-3580s, and Hifiman Re0s.  All IEMs were fitted with Shure Olive tips by gluing de-cored olives to stock IEM cores using silicon adhesive, for whatever that information is worth (I have found that Olives enhance bass without significantly muffling high frequencies, reduce ambient noise present in recordings, block out my coworkers’ conversations better than Sony Hybrids and last much longer than Comply tips, both of which I with my unkeen ears find to have mildly unique yet similar sonic effects to Olives).

 To me, the M1s have boomy bass, mids are fairly forward, and there is good detail in the treble.  I found the soundstage to be just a little behind the Re0s.  I actually bought the M1s for a friend whose music selection is mostly classical, so minus the boomy bass (which I can minimize with EQ settings) I found them to suit her taste well.

 Thus far I have not found the Isurus to be open and detailed.  Sonically they remind me of a combination 9” woofer and 2” tweeter—just beyond boomy and into a low range nearing sub-bass, with treble that is sufficient yet slightly muffled.  They would do a really good job of replicating the rumbling of a hot rod engine, so for any hot rod engine acoustical enthusiasts out there, the Isurus are definitely for you.  I am going to keep burning them in to see if anything changes, but so far I’m not digging them—not to say they don’t sound good given their price tag.

 Of the three ‘discovery’ IEMS I have been listening to, I am so far most impressed with the SHE-3580.  High-end detail is approaching that of the M1 (and I have yet to fully burn in the SHE-3580s), low frequency response is incredible for the price, as described elsewhere.  The mids are a bit lacking, and sound is not quite as open as the M1/Re0, but for the $7 they cost me these sound pretty good overall to my ears.

 In sum, I would not turn to the Isurus if you’re looking for a more detailed and open sound signature.  Shipping location issues aside, If you want something with a lot of detail and don’t care a whole lot about bass quantity (or are willing to purchase an amp, for example the ZO, to enhance bass quantity), and your budget can afford it, I would head towards something like the Re0s or Etymotic HF5s.  I keep buying the HF5s as gifts when I am convinced I should swap my Re0s for a pair, since to me they sound similar but would do a better job of blocking out the office noise (combined with the Olives, of course).  If you're looking for something a little less expensive that emphasizes detail, you may want to consider the SHE-3580s, or one of the Brainwavz models, prior to the Isurus.


----------



## dnullify

Hey all,
   
  So a couple weeks ago my addiem finally gave out and i was looking for a replacement EDC iems. When i read this thread and immediately drove down to target and picked up a pair of the SHE3580, and they've been in my pocket since - it's a little disconcerting how good they are for what i paid for them ($15 - couldn't wait for shipping).
   
  Anyway, i've skimmed a chunk of this thread, and i've figured this is as much fun as collecting high end IEMs with significantly less pain in the wallet area. i'm gonna try and get a pair of the monoprice IEMs at some point. the thermaltakes are $35 on amazon so i'm thinking on that one.
   
  Oh and thanks Dsnuts, i doubt i would have even thought to try anything from philips!


----------



## Dsnuts

This thread has been an eye opener for me as well. Philips has become a company I now pay attention to..I got some really nice surprising earphones from them and it seems these guys just through making so many earphones have come out with a solid one in the SHE3580..It seems with their various newer earphones they use the same driver with housing design tweeks that change the sound a bit here and there but for the most part the SHE3580 is the foundation for even their newest SHE5105.
   
  I hope one day we will see a high end earphone again from them...The SHE3580 is indeed a nice little gem of an earphone.


----------



## dnullify

I just ordered those mono price IEMs, should get them by the end of the week. 
Is there anything else worth trying? I'm just blown away by these Philips. The bass is so tight and defined with solid Impact. I'm not much of a bass head but it's refreshing coming from addiems. 

I just wish the mids were a little more defined; a more balanced yet punchy sound. A different Philips maybe?


----------



## Dsnuts

The MP8320 will surprise you..Much better mids and highs on them with solid sound staging for earphones. The only problem with them is how big they are and better tips is a must.
   
  By the way I just saw this on the for sale forums. Ulogin is selling his SHE9700 for $20. Anyone that want an actual improved version of the SHE3580.. The She9700 is an older iem but I am sure uses the same driver that is in the SHE3580 but with a bigger longer housing..The results is better instrument separation, a bit more highs and mids as well as the bass. It is more of the SHE3580 sound.. http://www.head-fi.org/t/607800/everything-must-go-er4s-and-x10-added-worldwide-shipping


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been impressed with cheap stuff in the past. These? WOW fellas. These are unreal! Introducing the new JVC HA-F40  Utilizing Carbon Nanotubes for drivers. I literally just opened these not 5 minutes ago and quite frankly. I am blown away. These sound nothing like a $20 earphone. NOTHING like it at all. These have a clarity and detail level I am not used to at this price point..Not a single aspect lacking. Not in the sound not in the very comfortable build..These make all of the Panasonic earphones seem cheap sounding. These to me sound better than the isurus. Better than the SHE3580.. These should not sound this fantastic. These should not exist at this price range. This is with absolute no burn in what so ever..My mind is BLOWN fellas. Forget the previous cheapos. Try a pair of these. Lol!! WOW.
   
  These remind me of the much more expensive CKM AT earphones I have been reviewing..Rich extended highs. Fully detailed mids. Full tight clean bass end with very nice extension to sub bass. I have no idea how JVC can bring out an earphone that sounds this good so damn cheap. It is just simply amazing..
   
  Very nice detail  Check     Aha yea so the detail level of these are shocking!
  Very clean balanced sound  Check     No sibilance with plenty of sparkle, smooth liquidy mids and a solid punch.
  Good solid depth and width to sound  Check     Instruments and vocals just POP. Unreal..lol!
  Very comfy and small size means these will fit everyone  Check
  Solid bass end tight and not bloated w great sub bass     Double Check.
   
  Lol! These sound fantabulous I have no other way to describe them. I can't believe how good these sound for $20 or so. Check em out fellas. Want to be impressed by yet another fantastic cheapo. These have now raised the bar. If you guys thought the previous cheapos on this thread was impressive. Wait till you guys hear these. I eagerly wait for peoples take on these.
   
  Get them on Amazon..Cheaper on buy.com


----------



## kanuka

$20 where??


----------



## FieldingMellish

From JVC's site regarding HA-FX40 High Clarity Sound Headphones:
   
   
 Introduction  The world’s first headphones to use new carbon nanotubes technology, the new JVC HA-FX40 inner ear headphones feature carbon nanotubes diaphragms that deliver clean, crisp sound. Other key features include dual-layer housings for enhanced sound isolation, a rubber fitting stabilizer for a secure and comfortable fit, and a selection of earpieces to suit a wide range of ear shapes. Carbon nanotubes diaphragms represent a breakthrough in headphone technology as the material provides a balance of strength and flexibility that cannot be matched by diaphragms made from metals or plastics. When paired the large 8.5mm driver units in the HA-FX40, the result is exceptionally crisp, detailed full-range sound, particularly in the mid-high frequency range. Superior external sound isolation and a secure fit are ensured by dual-layer aluminum-plated earphone housings and a new rubber fitting stabilizer that fits the contour of the ear. To further enhance the fit, each headphone comes with three pairs of silicone earpieces in small, medium and large, plus a set of memory foam earpieces. Sound quality is maintained from source to ear through the use of a high-quality gold-plated 3.5mm plug compatible with all Apple devices, and a 3.94-foot (1.2 meters) pure oxygen-free copper (OFC) cord. A cord clip is provided to minimize cord friction noise.


 Clear, crisp high-definition sound with vivid bass thanks to carbon nanotubes diaphragms
 Rubber fitting stabilizer ensures secure, comfortable fit
 Dual-layer housing to block background sound
 Quality aluminum-plated housing
 4 color selections


----------



## Dsnuts

I knew it. Aluminum. What is on the CKM77s. Yes fellas these actually sound better than a $125 CKM77. I am not joking or kidding. 
   
  For $20?? You guys won't believe it. These are too good for words. I can't get them out of my ears ever since I got them. Lol!!
   
  I am willing to bet every single one of you guys that get these. These are gonna surprise every single one of you guys..Excuse me? This level of sound for peanuts? lol. These just don't set the bar..These are gonna make you guys regret many a expensive earphones you have. I am willing to bet on it. It certainly has for me. Lol.!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Well aluminium plated to be fair, will be plastic underneath. For aesthetics only.


----------



## eke2k6

Ordered. I'd say "this better be good, Dsnuts" but I know better.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Ordered! Curiosity got the better of me. $20.00, plus shipping, no sales tax. Not bad.


----------



## BGRoberts

You sure keep spending a lot of my money, Dsnuts!
  *LOL*
  Ordered a pair.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I knew it. Aluminum housing. What is on the CKM77s. Yes fellas these actually sound better than a $125 CKM77. I am not joking or kidding.
> 
> For $20?? You guys won't believe it. These are too good for words. I can't get them out of my ears ever since I got them. Lol!!
> 
> I am willing to bet every single one of you guys that get these. These are gonna surprise every single one of you guys..Excuse me? This level of sound for peanuts? lol. These just don't set the bar..These are gonna make you guys regret many a expensive earphones you have. I am willing to bet on it. It certainly has for me. Lol.!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ordered. I'd say "this better be good, Dsnuts" but I know better.


 

 I bet my entire collection on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh damn. Guys. Seriously. These are freaking me out. The bass, the precision, the sparkle, this sound.. These don't just sound a little better than the previous cheapos.. These sound better than most mid tier $100 plus earphones I own.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I knew it. Aluminum housing. What is on the CKM77s. Yes fellas these actually sound better than a $125 CKM77. I am not joking or kidding.
> 
> For $20?? You guys won't believe it. These are too good for words. I can't get them out of my ears ever since I got them. Lol!!
> 
> I am willing to bet every single one of you guys that get these. These are gonna surprise every single one of you guys..Excuse me? This level of sound for peanuts? lol. These just don't set the bar..These are gonna make you guys regret many a expensive earphones you have. I am willing to bet on it. It certainly has for me. Lol.!


 
  They sound better than CKM77's???are you serious?? How do they compare to the CKM 500??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> You sure keep spending a lot of my money, Dsnuts!
> *LOL*
> Ordered a pair.


 

 Here is what will shock you here. These come crazy close to the CKM500s I think the CKM500s are the better earphones. The CKM500s would be a more refined version of these. . But these for $20 are just mind blowing. I have never heard anything even close to the sound these have at this price.
   
  I will have to do some serious A/Bing but the one aspect that I can tell about these. The Carbon Nanotubes. The precision is seriously top tier. The sub bass on these. If it is in the tune you will hear it..These sound like there are multiple drivers in the housing. Seriously..The highs mids and bass/ sub bass  has such clear definition it is just freaking me out!


----------



## jant71

I get partial credit of course...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-tt-isurus-philips-she3580-new-discovery-introducing-the-jvc-ha-fx40-page-83/945#post_8103181
   
  But, since I have the CN40 and the HPM-78, I'm probably gonna skip these. Maybe someone will trade me one for a CKS77
   
  We do need comparison with the newer FX40 and the FXT90 to see how close the two are. Each generation should get better and closer to the higher models of old. I wish they would change it up though since one might think the FX67 is gonna sound better since it is a higher number.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I get partial credit of course...http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-tt-isurus-philips-she3580-new-discovery-introducing-the-jvc-ha-fx40-page-83/945#post_8103181
> 
> But, since I have the CN40 and the HPM-78, I'm probably gonna skip these. Maybe someone will trade me one for a CKS77
> 
> We do need comparison with the newer FX40 and the FXT90 to see how close the two are. Each generation should get better and closer to the higher models of old. I wish they would change it up though since one might think the FX67 is gonna sound better since it is a higher number.


 

 Absolutely Jant71 I do give credit to you..You have to hear these..Forget about the previous JVC cheapos or anything else that have been discovered before these. These are gonna change the game..I have no idea how anyone else is gonna top these. I hope someone tries. The level of sound these have is beyond shocking.
   
  These aren't big bass earphones by any means but I can't stop being shocked by the level of proficiency and detail these have. Even for bassy tunes. If a sub note is in the tune these will emit them with clean authority and hit all of it. Not a single struggle in the sound what so ever. These make it seem easy. Shocking.


----------



## dnullify

Got my monoprice phones yesterday. somewhat distant, they were tinny but i've had them burning in and that's improved. 20 hours pink noise, and they've filled up but it still sounds distant.
   
  The funny thing is that they actually have bass when i play bass heavy music, but there's no body elsewhere. somewhat grado-ish i think. I can't hear the volume, but my ears feel it.
   
  Might have to try those HA-FX40s.
   
  Where are you all getting them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I have to admit. If the Mp8320 represented a great deal for the price.  Wow so where would I put something like these.Lol.  These are a good solid 3 to 4 tiers in sound above the MP8320 but only cost $22 or so on Amazon.com. These have been released world wide it seems.. Try these out for sure. You guys are in for a very nice surprise.


----------



## butter30

Looked for these headphones on jvc website but wasnt able to find it =(
  Can someone post a link up please?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

The price with shipping should hover around $22-$25ish. Believe me even at $30ish. These are worth it.
   
  Wait buy.com has a better deal. $21.23 shipped. http://www.buy.com/prod/jvc-ha-fx40-s-earphone-stereo-silver-wired-16-ohm-8-hz-24-khz-gold/228307555.html
   
  Ya get them from buy.com. Much cheaper they are hovering around $20- $22.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I have to admit. If the Mp8320 represented a great deal for the price.  Wow so where would I put something like these.Lol.  These are a good solid 3 to 4 tiers in sound above the MP8320 but only cost $22 or so on Amazon.com. These have been released world wide it seems.. Try these out for sure. You guys are in for a very nice surprise.


 
   
  Just for fun and speculation of course but what score might they get? Let's say, based on the Joker's scale, where the Monoprice gets a 7.5 for SQ and their bigger brother FXT90 gets and 8.9


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow. Lol! These have to be hovering around a 9 plus easily. I think they can use just a bit more mids but what is on here is a level of sound that is only heard on $100 plus earphones.  Seriously. I haven't heard the FXT90s but these are freaking unnatural. These have such an effortless sound to them. Value is through the roof.. I think the only complaint I have is the cord is quite thin. If one was to yank with some authority on one side these would probably break. Looks like JVC had to cut corners somewhere. And they have no pouch but I have a feeling once you guys hear these you will throw out one of your more expensive earphones to use for these.
   
  Oh I can't wait to hear what you guys have to say about these.High clarity sound is right.


----------



## dnullify

How would these compare to some of vsonic's offerings? I was previously considering the GR99, or the GR04. What sort of signature are they in comparison?
   
  I'm finding these mp8320s a little harsh. That being said i've got tinnitus and sensitive ears so bright sparkly phones don't mesh with me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> How would these compare to some of vsonic's offerings? I was previously considering the GR99, or the GR04. What sort of signature are they in comparison?
> 
> I'm finding these mp8320s a little harsh. That being said i've got tinnitus and sensitive ears so bright sparkly phones don't mesh with me.


 

 I wouldn't consider these bright but they are sparkly. More clean that bright. If you want a warmer sounding earphone with no brightness hmm usually earphones with big bass presence will warm up the sound for you. I only have the GR07 and I have to say the level of detail that is on these FX40s are comparable to that level of sound. I am listening to my CKM500s and where the CKM500s win over these is they have a bigger sound and fuller mids wider stage and highs precision that is a notch over these FX40s. Sound tuning is very similar over the FX40. The CKM500 does represent a more refined sound over these FX40 but man for the money these are shocking.. Very similar level of detail to them. I am comparing $100-$150 earphones to these.. Lol!!
   
  The FX40 remind me of the CKM77 but with more transparency and precision which is a shock at this price.. The sound is clean and I suppose a tad on the brighter side of neutral but nothing fatiguing. It is when sounds are sibilant or overly bright when listening get fatiguing. I haven't taken these out of my ears all day. Lol!. No burn in required at all to get the 100% sound. They haven't changed one bit since open box.. 
   
  I know they are not as good sounding to these but I almost want to recommend the SHE3580 to you as they will be an easy earphone to listen to. While not at the same level of sound to these FX40 they have a solid sound for their price. I would hate to recommend these to you and hear they are making your tinnitus act up because of sparkly highs.
   
  Unnatural as bass impact this good should not be a part of an earphone that cost $20. WOW. Lol! I am in shock n awe. Drums have impact like they should with authority in rock.  These just passed the Eric Clapton unplugged test with flying colors.  You guys are gonna love these.


----------



## dnullify

Hmm... I actually got the SHE3580. Strangely enough i enjoyed the SHE more when i first got it, but now i'm finding it thunderously bassy.
  I wish i could take the mids and some of the top end, some separateion from the mp8320 and put them in the she3580.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you know I bet you will enjoy these but at lower volume levels. The sound is so clean just like advertised. No annoying spikes or harshness detected anywhere in the sound. The tuning on these are something else.. Give them a go I truly doubt there is gonna be another earphone at this price that is gonna beat these for a while..
   
  Lol To think I was gonna get the new JVC Xplosive HAFX101 over these to try out. Lol!!! You know what. I still might have to. As JVC ain't playing around anymore. 
   
  My goodness. Everything I have been playing and I mean everything from my Sony Z1060 sounds marvelous on these. Not just good. Freaking marvelous!! Guys I am gonna say it here.
   
  These are a game changer. No overly bright highs with any type of spikes. Yet the sparkle is something special on these. I haven't heard this much sparkle in the highs since the FXC51s. The mids are some of the most defined I have heard on anything. The lows almost sound out of whack because they are so perfect.. Solid sub bass.. There is not a toot or a fart sound that escapes these.


----------



## jant71

I knew there was something I wanted to find out about these.  Did you try to wear them over the ear style?


----------



## Dsnuts

You can wear them straight down or over the ear whatever your preference is. Below average microphonics and despite photos making these look bulky roundish.. They are small. The entire housing is small. Smaller than the size of your average earbud. These will fit in small ears for sure. Very comfy. The rubber guide is there to hold them in your ear.. Can be worn for hours.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I cancelled my order with Amazon, 17th St. Photo, who I thought had them in stock, and got them at Nothing But Software for $18.00 shipped. I bought the black.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice. That would be the cheapest so far. I got mine for a bit over $21 which for this sound. Lol! I can't stop laughing. Don't let the toyish appearance of these turn you guys off. It is very cool that these come in all sorts of different colors. The imaging for your tunes alone..
   
  You know, I have give props where props are due. JVC definitely pulled a rabbit out of their hats with this one..There is just no way standard drivers are gonna throw out this sound. Carbon diaphrams are used in their portable HAS600 as well and I was quite impressed with those back in the day. But I had no idea how that would translate to an earphone..  Carbon nanotubes? That sounds high tech to me.
   
  I know many of you guys are die hard burn fanatics with all new earphones and headphones.. To my complete surprise I truly doubt these need any type of burn. These are the first earphones that I have ever purchased that sound this good out of the box. I am not even gonna burn these in. I can't see how these are gonna sound any better. lol!
   
  Ok so I am wrong. I just tried some eq. WOW!! These change sound tuning with eq with ease. More bass more mids more highs.  Less bass. Completely effective. These eQ better than just about anything I have ever heard. Usually on my preset eq settings on some earphones it might make them more bass heavy n such but with every single preset the sound is completely different.. Call me even more impressed.


----------



## vaed

Placed an order. Interested to how these will match up to my ha-fxt90's. 
   
  Blue ones. The red ones looked pretty cool, too, though... ooh... silver...
   
  EDIT: OH also, Dsnuts, how would you compare these to your earlier finding, the CKM-50's?


----------



## Dsnuts

These are a solid tier or two over them. Easily. These rival more of the $100 plus earphones. More than any current cheapos. I think these are gonna shock many if not all you guys that try them. Ya I am interested to hear how you guys that own the FXt90s will find these.. 
   
  To me these have the edge over my $125 CKM77 and rival my $180 CKM99. The new CKM500 have the edge over these but man these for this cost. Lol! I still can't believe it even though I have been listening to them all day. I have been neglecting my other threads because of these.
   
  Guys these are an exciting find for sure. I have never heard this level of sound for under $100 minus one CKM500. But those are around $100.Lol!


----------



## vaed

Haha, you know Dsnuts, it's been said before, but a skeptic skimming your threads would have a red alert beeping with the amount of enthusiasm in your words for your suspect findings, but if the followings you have in your threads have shown in anything, it's that you're something of a certified headphonechaeologist in the community.
   
  I might need to visit the FS thread if these turn out to be good. The CKM50 amazon price has recently gone up~ hehehe.
   
  How are the transients/speed on these things?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Haha, you know Dsnuts, it's been said before, but a skeptic skimming your threads would have a red alert beeping with the amount of enthusiasm in your words for your suspect findings, but if the followings you have in your threads have shown in anything, it's that you're something of a certified headphonechaeologist in the community.
> 
> I might need to visit the FS thread if these turn out to be good. The CKM50 amazon price has recently gone up~ hehehe.
> 
> How are the transients/speed on these things?


 

 You can throw any idea of a normal standard earphone out the window with these. These sound more like a BA speed wise and have the detail and precision of them with the bass end of dynamics..What can I say. I am just floored by these in every single way. They make all other $50 and lower earphones I have ever heard sound cheap in comparison.. I have to get going now but I am so eager to hear what you guys have to say about these. Lol! Believe me I have heard plenty of bang per buck iems in the past but none quite like these. In all honesty.. These easily rival the TF10. For $21 bucks. More A/Bing tomorrow. Will have to whip out the TF10 to compare.


----------



## kmhaynes

MP 8320s died a slow death due to over-kinking in the crappy cable, right at the earpiece. 
  Really like the SH3850 -- shocking for $10 -- clear, balanced, fun sound.
  Don't like the JVC Riptidz -- they need too much EQ to sound clear -- too muffled, unless I got a defective set.
  Just ordered FX40 -- see how they sound next week when they come -- expecting good things!


----------



## JosephKim

dsnuts, im curious have you heard any IEMs that you actually dont like lol


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> dsnuts, im curious have you heard any IEMs that you actually dont like lol


 
   
  CKM55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and a bunch of other ones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure. The MG7s. Too smallish stage wise and instrument separation was just ok.  The CKS55s are only good if you take the filters out..A bunch of Philips earphones The SHE6550,she2650, She9750, she9550, she9501 way too bassy..Tried about a dozen cheapo made in china earphones that all turned out to be turds..Too many to list actually. The Elago E2 sucky like you wouldn't believe. The ATH-CK303 is ATs cheapo. Aint all that great.  Sony EX41B mids are recessed and many others do it better.  I filter out the junk so you don't have to hear them. Believe me I have gone through too many craptacular earphones you don't hear about..
   
  Every single earphone MP makes actually minus the MP8320 for example. The Panasonic HJE450.HJE180. Pioneer's new Bass earphones Cl-721 are the worst I have ever heard. I like my EX600s but I prefer the Gr07 over them for being the same type of sound signature. The Vpulse is a nice basshead earphone but isn't anything special. My MMDTs housing came apart the first day I got them. Not too good. UE500s are ok average at best. SoundMagic PL30s just ho hum. The TF10 I didn't think was all that. I would easily listen to these FX40 over them. Oh yea the CKM55 suck nuts.I will add to this list.


----------



## silverbear

Ordered off of ebay to 21.50 drive out in black.  You've had good picks and you're pretty excited about these so for the price giving them a go!


----------



## ScottFW

What the heck, just ordered a set in black. Anything that's a significant step above the 8320, SHE3580 and Isurus is worth taking a shot for $21.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys can't tell already,  I am very excited about these..I can't stop listening to them..
   
  I had a realization on my way home from work just now.. The fact that if JVC wanted to they could have made these look fancy and sold these just the way they sound for soo much more. But they didn't. It makes sense..These are exciting times my friends as I am seeing something happening among Japanese manufacturers both AT and JVC are stepping up thier earphones sound quality quite a bit yet are not charging a big amount to hear them. Both these and the new ATH-CKM500 represent just this.
   
  If someone stuffed these in my ears a month ago and told me they were going for $100 I would have considered these a fantastic deal. But I think I understand what these guys are doing. To me if a product does not move, no matter how good they sound. They won't make money. If they sound this good and only cost $21 these are going to fly off the shelves. And I have no doubts about it. Everything from the user friendly comfy small design.  The whole earphone goes into your outter ear canal to just how they sound fantastic with all music..
   
  Oh by the way I also realized some of you like to sleep with your earphones on. It will be possible with these as they the entire earphone will fit inside your ear they are deceptively small.  These are like audiophile candy for your ears..This hobby has surprised me much as this thread was and still is all about discovering new sound and not necessarily just cheap ones but new sound. These have showed me greatness in a $21 earphone that currently was simply not achievable. 
   
  The reason I am excited about these the most? Other manufacterers will have to take note. Other manufacterers will have to try n top these. Other manufacterers will have to offer more for the money. That just means better product for you and for me.


----------



## mugen3

Edit: nvm found answer


----------



## mugen3

Oh man there are some cool colors here http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?products_id=3077
   
  So the FX40 use one 8.5 mm carbon driver? Interesting. The FXT90 used two smaller 5.8 mm drivers.
  These should definitely have an interesting sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sure. The MG7s. Too smallish stage wise and instrument separation was just ok.  The CKS55s are only good if you take the filters out..A bunch of Philips earphones The SHE6550,she2650, She9750, she9550, she9501 way too bassy..Tried about a dozen cheapo made in china earphones that all turned out to be turds..Too many to list actually. The Elago E2 sucky like you wouldn't believe. The ATH-CK303 is ATs cheapo. Aint all that great.  Sony EX41B mids are recessed and many others do it better.  I filter out the junk so you don't have to hear them. Believe me I have gone through too many craptacular earphones you don't hear about..
> 
> Every single earphone MP makes actually minus the MP8320 for example. The Panasonic HJE450.HJE180. Pioneer's new Bass earphones Cl-721 are the worst I have ever heard. I like my EX600s but I prefer the Gr07 over them for being the same type of sound signature. The Vpulse is a nice basshead earphone but isn't anything special. My MMDTs housing came apart the first day I got them. Not too good. UE500s are ok average at best. SoundMagic PL30s just ho hum. The TF10 I didn't think was all that. I would easily listen to these FX40 over them. Oh yea the CKM55 suck nuts.I will add to this list.


 
   
  That's called perspective, lol. Looking forward to the new cheapo iem's.


----------



## natwild1

For those that have them, what are the comparisons and preferences between the JVC HA-FX40 and the TT Isurus? I have the Philips SHE3580 and pleased with the value for sound, now looking at the next buy.


----------



## GigaFi

Can we get more pictures


----------



## ScottFW

There are some pics on JVC's website including this one:

   
  Google translation of the Japanese product page:
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Faccessory%2Fheadphone%2Finner%2Fha-fx40%2Findex.html&act=url
   
  Interesting that they claim response down to 8 Hz. Of course they don't say how many dB down at that freq, and I can't find a plot of their response. Getting anxious for mine to arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna burn my pair in all day to see if there is any changes of any type. I know on their Micro HD earphones this is a 100% requirement for the sounds to come out correct. If these sound better than what they already do after burn in. That will be interesting..
   
 the size is closer to the SHE3580 than the isurus.


----------



## vaed

How would you describe the overall sound signature, dsnuts?


----------



## dnullify

Well, after 30 hours of pink noise these sounded extremely harsh, to the point where they were causing pain and spiking my tinnitus.
  Ran 10 hours of white noise last night and they've opened up amazingly. The improvement is amazing compared to what they were when i got them. almost a 200% improvement from opening the package.
   
  Definitely going to order those FX40s now. Paypal won't let me use my balance until i connect my debit card though.


----------



## JosephKim

Yea I picked up a pair for the heck of it. Well see how it goes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vaed said:


> How would you describe the overall sound signature, dsnuts?


 

 Sound signature is detailed and sweet sounding. Extended clean in every sense of the word on both ends of the spectrum..These will reveal every part of the recording and that is crazy for this price.  I wouldn't say analytical as the bass end is the full flavored version over limp analytical phones. It is funny but if you married the isurus with the she3580 and polished up the overall tuning. Lol! You might get something like these FX40s. I was listening to some black eyed peas and much like the surprising sound as a whole the bass end has weight and a thickness that is almost weird for an earphone this small to have. I think JVC is onto something with these Carbon Nanotubes. I am not kidding when I say these sound almost like there are multiple drivers. Separation of sounds in these earphones just don't happen at this cost. Everything is distinct and clear.
   
  I don't know about reaching 8hz for the low lows but the low end presence certainly has impact and force. For EDM and hiphop I will recommend the CKS77 all day long but these do a great job with bass heavy tunes and trance sounds as good as anything else I have. Where these will shine is for music with instruments and vocals. Jazz, classical, folk, rock, metal anything requiring a pluck of a string or plank of the ivories..Older music sound marvelous on these..Fans of good treble with sparkle are gonna love these. These have about as clean a treble as you would want without poking a hole in your ear drum...


----------



## Katun

Ordered some. I'm a JVC IEM fanboy after all...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> Ordered some. I'm a JVC IEM fanboy after all...


 
  Good to hear my friend..Geeze I hope these lives up to my built up hype. lol!!
   
 This pic show how these look in the ear. The entire earphone is submerged into the ear canal. Low profile and I bet she is smaller lady with smaller ears.


----------



## donedj

I have tried 4 of the dsnuts phones
   
  Monoprice - Awesome, amazing, for the price just wow, my favorite rock music iems
  Isurus - Disappointing, really, only good is amazing for exercise, so I use it about 4 days a week, hourly each on my runs.
  Philips - Really good and easy listening. Right now listening to them. Good for the price, microphonics suck though.
  CKM50 - The best of all choices, and I scored it for about $25, very well worth it, except the ergonomics are bad (short cable etc), but great sound quality.
   
  I am thinking of ordering the JVC as well, because I never had JVC phones


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





katun said:


> Ordered some. I'm a JVC IEM fanboy after all...


 

 Didn't you also used be a member of team JVC Katun? I think I remember that.
   
  I will probably skip these, sell some stuff and go right to the FXD's. I hope the FXD80 is not more than $150. I guess we'll find out when they show at AccessoryJack sometime next month.
   
  JVC phones usually out perform AT phones at the same price point. The FXT90 are cheaper and better than the CKM99 etc. I had the first two released from both. The first two in-ears I ever bought and the FX55 was a bit better than the CK5 and also a bit cheaper.


----------



## Dsnuts

IT is interesting what these 2 companies are doing. I look forward to the upcoming ATH-CKM700.. It does seem AT and JVC are fighting to get our hard earned dollar.  That new FXD80 looks really interesting. Not enough micro HD earphones imo.. In the end it is all good for us as I will get both. It seems AT is sticking to their old dish driver tech, with each new version improving their sound and JVC is banking on these Carbon nanotube based earphones for good reason.
   
  If these FX40 are just a taste of what is to come from JVC. Can't wait to try out their newer higher end earphones. To think these FX40 are their intro version. Lol! Those FXD80s should be insane. In the mean while ya if you guys haven't already thrown down your $20 to try one of these FX40.
   
  Get a taste of what JVC is cooking. These might be the intro version but the sound has nothing intro about them.


----------



## jant71

You can see what they are doing. The trend is deep housings for sure. The FXD's driver is in the eartip so that is one long housing. The CKM300/500 also have that. My CN40 from Maxell Japan has a big housing. It is proven to work but it bucks the small trend and they will stick out a bit more than other earphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can confirm the sound staging on the ATH-CKM500 is awesome for earphones. I can only imagine how this design is helping out the depth and width of sound on these earphones. All of the new AT earphones the CKM300 also use a longer housing that stick out of the butt end. More tech means better sound for all of us. It will be interesting to hear the newest from both companies for sure. Can't wait.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so funny story. I took my newly acquired FX40 home last night to hear them more to see how they sound for more of my music. These come with one pair of black medium sized foam tips and I tried them on right before I left for my home from work. Listening to them on the way home from my commute I was thinking., Geeze these seem a bit brighter than when I first heard them. Maybe I wasn't hearing them right when I first got them was my thought.
   
  On my way to my shop threw them back into my ears for some listening while I drive. Yes I am guilty of driving and enjoying my music..I do it all the time. Anyway so again my thought was why are these more brighter than when I heard them last night? I got to work and took that photo of the 3 earphones to show the size of the FX40s.
   
  Aha. Lol. I didn't realize I had medium sized tips on one side of the earphone vs the large which I usually use until I looked at that pick with the isurus, she3580 and these FX40s. Yes I had a brain fart... Moral of the story.. Get the right tips in for your ears or these will be bright instead of clean. Now with the proper tips I am hearing exactly what I heard on open box.. Been burning them in all day..These sound freaking fantastic.


----------



## dnullify

Just ordered a blue pair.
   
  I'm liking these mp8320s finally. still definitely doesn't sound the best with albums like m83 but it's improved so much, i'm good with where it is.
   
  What is this you are saying about fxd80s?


----------



## Dsnuts

New up coming earphones from JVC. Micro HD drivers but what is interesting is. They are using a new housing design and new HD drivers using the same carbon nanotube material. These will be very very interesting.


----------



## dnullify

That's a weird housing.
   
  Looks expensive... Well, i'll be looking forward to the fx40s. If they're indeed better than the she3580 and the mp8320, well i'm excited.
   
  I wonder if these'll be better than the similarly priced vsonics. Vsonic seems to be stepping up the affordable quality game.
   
  I'd be interested in a comparison with the gr99/gr02 if anyone can offer one in the future.


----------



## JCJiffy

I'm at BIC Camera right now running back and forth among the FX40, CKM300, CKM500 stations.

I think the FX40s are naturally brighter than both ATs. Trebles slightly boosted. Less mids and less body on bass, but still good punch. They still sound very very good for 2,600 yen IEMs. Way better than the price would normally suggest. Extremely crisp and open. If you like a more energetic sound, FX40 it is.


----------



## dustdevil

How is the isolation on the jvc ha-fx40?Will you call it v-shaped sounding? And did anyone find a online seller that ships to Hong Kong for <$30?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jcjiffy said:


> I'm at BIC Camera right now running back and forth among the FX40, CKM300, CKM500 stations.
> I think the FX40s are naturally brighter than both ATs. Trebles slightly boosted. Less mids and less body on bass, but still good punch. They still sound very very good for 2,600 yen IEMs. Way better than the price would normally suggest. Extremely crisp and open. If you like a more energetic sound, FX40 it is.


 
  I suppose both AT and JVC must have their treble boosted for their signature sounds but what is surprising about these. The precision is unreal. And also depending on source and recording these can have weight and thickness when the track has it on the recording. Very revealing of source..Hiphop tracks with big booming bass.. These have it.  Vocal tracks that feature up front vocals..These convey intimacy in the vocals clearly and evenly. Imagery on the sound is unheard of at this price. I agree the mids has less body than what is on ATs new earphones but I wouldn't call it recessed or lacking. The detail in the mids are again unheard of at this price.
   
  These have stupid potential for the exact sound you want with a bit of eq.. Almost magical I can make these sound as flat as a sound will get or make them sound like basshead cans and anywhere in between with ease.
   
  I personally love detailed clean highs. What is on ATs and these earphones but if anyone wants to naturally lower the highs a bit. It is easy with these. I threw on my UE tips which has a wide bore sound hole but is smaller than the stock and it immediately lowered the highs by about 1 to 2 dbs..Eq will do the same..Do not mistake clean highs for anything sibilant or out of control. I can hear these all day without any type of fatigue..
   
  One test I like doing on new earphones is I can tell how even a sound is by listening at lower volumes and these sound lovely at low volumes some of the best I have heard for low volume listening actually.
  Quote: 





dustdevil said:


>


 
  As for isolation. I would say it is about average but one thing I noticed if you can get a good sound seal with a bigger tip the isolation does increase.


----------



## Gilly87

JVC seems to be putting out an awful lot of new IEMs...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> JVC seems to be putting out an awful lot of new IEMs...


 
  Gilly you gotta hear these. I know you were one of the guys that trusted my take on the MP8320 in the past to get them to be surprised.
   
  Wait till you hear these..I have been listening to them all morning. There is nothing quite like these for the money. These have thrown a wrench in what we all thought a good sounding cheapo should sound like.
   
  If you look at their up coming line up they all feature this Carbon nanotube material they are using for drivers..These have the precision and speed of BA drivers with the bass end of dynamics. It is freakishly awesome..$20 bucks to hear JVCs newest. These are gonna surprise every single one of you that tries them.
   
  Oh yea and one more thing. I do detect that they are smoothing out more so with burn. I don't think these need 100s of hours to get max sound like some as they sounded incredible on open box but they sounded more smoother this morning as I have been burning them in.


----------



## droilfade

Do these have any noise coming through the cables while you are walking or while you fiddle with the wire?


----------



## Dsnuts

You can wear the wires over the ear which reduces microphonics to almost nothing.  Worn straight down I would say cord noise is about average. These can be worn both ways. The closer one touches to the earphones themselves the louder the sound and the farther away the lesser...Cord noise is not an issue with these. Especially when you have them over your ears.


----------



## Syrn

How is the build quality of the cable on these jvc fx40? Do these leak any sound? I am concerned for office use.


----------



## droilfade

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can wear the wires over the ear which reduces microphonics to almost nothing.  Worn straight down I would say cord noise is about average. These can be worn both ways. The closer one touches to the earphones themselves the louder the sound and the farther away the lesser...Cord noise is not an issue with these. Especially when you have them over your ears.


 
  Thanks Dsnuts! I'm ordering these! Just like the SHE3580, HTF-600 & 8320s


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





syrn said:


> How is the cable on these jvc fx40 (microphonics/build quality)? Do these leak any sound? I am concerned for office use.


 

 Good question. These are a closed design which for this sound that these emit doesn't seem like they are.. Build quality is solid given the price. The only real concern that I had was how thin the cord is to the earphones themselves once they hit the Y the main stem of the cord is double the thickness down to the straight plug. I think with moderate volumes these will not leak too much sound as the entire driver fits inside your ears.
   
  I took a good look at the housing and there is no sound vents anywhere in the housing which will help retain the music in your ears and not so others can be annoyed by them.. I am surprised as the sound is deceptively spacious for being such small earphones. The SHE3580 for example is just a tad smaller than these but those don't give the best sense of space because how small the driver housing is.
   
  These on the other hand have no issues with that..I attribute this to the drivers in these earphones. They don't need too much space or air for them to flow out the sound it seems.  For $21 or so? You guys can hear me rap about them all day long but. Wait till some of the guys chime in here in a day or 2. These are gonna fly off the shelves. Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





droilfade said:


> Thanks Dsnuts! I'm ordering these! Just like the SHE3580, HTF-600 & 8320s


 
   
  Ya as significant as all the previous budget stuff has been..I will just let others hear what I am hearing from these..Lets just say..I am eager to hear what JVC has next because of these..Look forward to hear what people have to say about these. Oh man. You guys are in for a surprise.
   
  Hope you all like clean detailed sound cuz that is exactly what you all are gonna get..These are like my Black Camaro SS with a fresh coat of turtle wax.. JUST CLEAN! lol! Enjoy them fellas. Earphones this good just don't come around if ever for what we are spending on these.  You guys thought the MP8320 was a good deal. Lol!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Damn, I'm already packing up my high-end iem's for return to seller or for sale in anticipation of getting these, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Na high end iems are just that. High end so they have a place and I am sure have their uses. These aren't gonna replace high end stuff but JVCs up coming new iems might. These are just a taste of that technology and will make perfect gym buds, walking buds, sleeping buds, cubicle buds, casual use buds, give your loved one some great sounding cheapo buds, and in my case drive around with my portable rig buds and you won't have to worry about using your expensive buds. And if you break or loose these buds. You can just get another pair and not feel too bad cuz you lost them buds.. But who says you can't have great sound when your using them carlessly or sweating all over em buds.
   
  Oh just a little update. I tested how much sound these emit with volume levels on medium as I threw them on my sons ears. I am sitting right next to him in my kitchen and I can't hear much at all what he is listening to only when I get right next to him I can start to hear music so yes these will work fine in a working environement..


----------



## dnullify

I should be getting mine on monday, according to USPS.
   
  I carried my mp8320s today, and my ears are a ringing. Was just about to give them to my brother and be done with it, when i got my new C421 in the mail. Turned it on and figured what the heck might as well give the mp8320s a last shot. I'm finally seeing why they got a 7.5. Apparently they just needed some good juice and a burn in. Now i can't wait for the FX40s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I should be getting mine on monday, according to USPS.
> 
> I carried my mp8320s today, and my ears are a ringing. Was just about to give them to my brother and be done with it, when i got my new C421 in the mail. Turned it on and figured what the heck might as well give the mp8320s a last shot. I'm finally seeing why they got a 7.5. Apparently they just needed some good juice and a burn in. Now i can't wait for the FX40s.


 
  Hey did you burn the MP8320s in any? Just curious and they do need burn in..I would say a good 50 hours at least before they are good.   These new FX40s not so much. I would say a good solid day and nights worth of burn, but I have been plesantly surprised by JVC earphones after burning both the HAFX1X and the FXC51s in.. They change like crazy. .I can't imagine these sounding better than their state at the moment but we will see.. You guys can help me figure out where this sound is gonna land at.
   
  Ya excuse me if these turn out more fantastic than what they already are after a good solid burn period as they only have about a good 15 hours or so. Will report back with any changes during burn in..


----------



## sari0n

Can you compare the new JVC's to the Isurus a bit?  I bought the Isurus a while back and am still enjoying them a lot.
  Also how are they compared to the CKM500's?  Sorry if this was already asked, I flipped through the past couple of pages but not very carefully.


----------



## german103

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sound signature is detailed and sweet sounding. Extended clean in every sense of the word on both ends of the spectrum..These will reveal every part of the recording and that is crazy for this price.  I wouldn't say analytical as the bass end is the full flavored version over limp analytical phones. It is funny but if you married the isurus with the she3580 and polished up the overall tuning. Lol! You might get something like these FX40s. I was listening to some black eyed peas and much like the surprising sound as a whole the bass end has weight and a thickness that is almost weird for an earphone this small to have. I think JVC is onto something with these Carbon Nanotubes. I am not kidding when I say these sound almost like there are multiple drivers. Separation of sounds in these earphones just don't happen at this cost. Everything is distinct and clear.
> 
> I don't know about reaching 8hz for the low lows but the low end presence certainly has impact and force. For EDM and hiphop I will recommend the CKS77 all day long but these do a great job with bass heavy tunes and trance sounds as good as anything else I have. Where these will shine is for music with instruments and vocals. Jazz, classical, folk, rock, metal anything requiring a pluck of a string or plank of the ivories..Older music sound marvelous on these..Fans of good treble with sparkle are gonna love these. These have about as clean a treble as you would want without poking a hole in your ear drum...


 
   
  For electronic/trance, Would you say the Isurus offers more bang for buck than CKS77? 
  Currently I have the Brainwavz beta v2, and want something more serious, but don't want to spend too much...


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey did you burn the MP8320s in any? Just curious and they do need burn in..I would say a good 50 hours at least before they are good.   These new FX40s not so much. I would say a good solid day and nights worth of burn, but I have been plesantly surprised by JVC earphones after burning both the HAFX1X and the FXC51s in.. They change like crazy. .I can't imagine these sounding better than their state at the moment but we will see.. You guys can help me figure out where this sound is gonna land at.
> 
> Ya excuse me if these turn out more fantastic than what they already are after a good solid burn period as they only have about a good 15 hours or so. Will report back with any changes during burn in..


 

 I have 44 hours or so on them with pink/white noise. They have definitely improved a lot, they sounded about $7 when i got them. Now they sound pretty good, but still grado-ish as far as highs. I noticed that the highs are extremely detailed but sharp, something that sets my tinnitus off instantly. It also seemed extremely distant, spaced out, and definitely missing out some of the low end of the bass. i put some v-moda bass freq tips on (from long ago) and that created a real seal, which improved the body but still far from comfortable. However, with the amp it's a different story all together. before, there was only balance at low volumes, where too low and all you can hear is the treble, and too high the treble is piercing and bright. Right at the middle of my iphone's volume bar is where the treble was tolerable while still getting the low end. The mids (i think) were bad, dave mathew's voice was distant and hollow, and deathcab for cutie lyrics were tinny.
  Granted i should probably give my ears a couple of days off and come back to verify, but yeah. Well above the $7-8 i spent. I should probably open the second pair and see how much consistency there is between units.
   
  I really do value non-fatiguing earphones, perhaps more than most. Not only do i have tinnitus, but for whatever reason my tinnitus can be irritated into flaring up, and I am quite sensitive to fatiguing phones. That's why i got rid of my grado 225i, even though i enjoyed their sound quite a bit, i would seriously regret listening to even one song for a period of time afterwards.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> Can you compare the new JVC's to the Isurus a bit?  I bought the Isurus a while back and am still enjoying them a lot.
> Also how are they compared to the CKM500's?  Sorry if this was already asked, I flipped through the past couple of pages but not very carefully.


 
  The CKM500 has a highly refined balanced sound that represents the new AT house sound. The CKM500s represent years of AT know how and refinement the best of the best of all the previous CKM earphones with new innovation like longer housing to produce great depth and width of sound. One of the best money can buy at around $80.. That being said. What is shocking is the new JVC HA-FX40 has almost that level of sound for $21. 
   
  The balance of the CKM500 are clean winners here and represent the best mids I have heard from Audio Technica I have heard to date... These HA-FX40s are very similar to the sound level of the older CKM77s which are a less refined version of the CKM500s.  But those cost even now $125..Believe me this level of sound just don't happen at $21..The sound is slightly v in shape but for what is there it is crazy.  How do the HA-FX40 compare to the isurus? 
   
  They don't,  the JVCs are more refined in every single way over the isurus. No harsh sharp highs no crazy sound spikes. The mids on the HA-FX40 is cleaner and more refined as well. Definition is astounding on the new JVCs. The bass end is nothing short of remarkable as well.. Depending on the track the bass end is clearly refined as it will hit every bass note and sub bass note with ease.. About the same amount of impact as the isurus but sub bass definition I will give the nod to these JVCs. Sub bass decay is crazy on these JVCs. Just magic. lol!
  Quote: 





german103 said:


> For electronic/trance, Would you say the Isurus offers more bang for buck than CKS77?
> Currently I have the Brainwavz beta v2, and want something more serious, but don't want to spend too much...


 
  Nothing beats the CKS77 for EDM. Nothing.! Spend the money for a new boxed version. Worth every single dollar you are going to spend on one.  Trust a bother.  If you don't want to spend too much. Try one of these new JVC HA-FX40 but you will have to boost your bass to get the right sound but will pleasantly surprise.
   
  But again.. Nothing beats the CKS77 for EDM..Nothing.
  Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I have 44 hours or so on them with pink/white noise. They have definitely improved a lot, they sounded about $7 when i got them. Now they sound pretty good, but still grado-ish as far as highs. I noticed that the highs are extremely detailed but sharp, something that sets my tinnitus off instantly. It also seemed extremely distant, spaced out, and definitely missing out some of the low end of the bass. i put some v-moda bass freq tips on (from long ago) and that created a real seal, which improved the body but still far from comfortable. However, with the amp it's a different story all together. before, there was only balance at low volumes, where too low and all you can hear is the treble, and too high the treble is piercing and bright. Right at the middle of my iphone's volume bar is where the treble was tolerable while still getting the low end. The mids (i think) were bad, dave mathew's voice was distant and hollow, and deathcab for cutie lyrics were tinny.
> Granted i should probably give my ears a couple of days off and come back to verify, but yeah. Well above the $7-8 i spent. I should probably open the second pair and see how much consistency there is between units.
> 
> I really do value non-fatiguing earphones, perhaps more than most. Not only do i have tinnitus, but for whatever reason my tinnitus can be irritated into flaring up, and I am quite sensitive to fatiguing phones. That's why i got rid of my grado 225i, even though i enjoyed their sound quite a bit, i would seriously regret listening to even one song for a period of time afterwards.


 
   
  Well I do worry a bit for you as these have clear definition and sparkle in the highs and I don't know if that will translate to your tinnitus acting up but what I would advise you to do first is to burn these in for a good 2 days before you take a listen.. In the future when you want a smooth non fatiguing earphone with a big sound. I will recommend a ATH- CKS77 to you. It is like a super highly refined SHE3580.
   
  Now even though the highs are boosted from neutral the FX40 is not fatiguing in any way. Like I mentioned before I was listening to them all day first time I opened them. These are about as clean as you want your sound without getting sharp or sibilant.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts, if you like the FX40 that much you need to hear the FXT90. From what I've read you have pretty much described the sound of the sound of the FXT90 (except the FXT90's sound is more expanded with the dual drivers). The technology in the FX40 seems to be the same that was started with the FXT90. Unfortunately, the price of the FXT90 seems to have gone up (I bought it for $114 not including shipping when it first came out. Now it seems to be about $140 to $150 without shipping).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts, if you like the FX40 that much you need to hear the FXT90. From what I've read you have pretty much described the sound of the sound of the FXT90 (except the FXT90's sound is more expanded with the dual drivers). The technology in the FX40 seems to be the same that was started with the FXT90. Unfortunately, the price of the FXT90 seems to have gone up (I bought it for $114 not including shipping when it first came out. Now it seems to be about $140 to $150 without shipping).


 
   
  I am thinking these FX40s are not gonna have the stage of the FXT90s but perhaps similar sound tuning.. I will have to give them a go but to be honest I am looking forward to their new micro-hd driver FXD80. using the same Carbon nanotube driver material. If these are going to represent their high end version of what these FX40s sound like. Oh man. I can't wait. Oh yea one bit of warning to the guys that get these FX40s. Yes you will probably want to try one of these FXD60,70,80 afterward as well. Lol.
   
  These are supposed to be released in Japan in June. You know looking at that housing. I wonder if you can twist the butt end of them for bass tuning. Just a thought.


----------



## jant71

Well they slotted the FXD above the FXT which is a statement for me. They didn't put them below the FXT and above the FXC series. Might be better to go with the new stuff next month.
   
  Anyway someone who has the FXT90 is getting the FX40 and will compare the two. Then we will see the strides they have made.


----------



## ericp10

Yeah, I was only stating what I read about the FX40. The FXD80 could indeed be more refined and better sounding than the FXT90. Who knows. I'm clearly more in the JVC sound signature camp than the ATH group. I will inviest in a pair of FXD80s when they come out...


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been surprised greatly by JVC cheapos in the past but this new driver they are using is something else..Not just AT but every other Japanese manufacturers are gonna have to step up quite a bit once these earphones are out.. I have heard nothing like these FX40s at this cost. It is stupid. I am listening to them now. They are astounding for the little money I spent on these..If I threw these in the ears of you fellas and told you they only cost $21..Lol! 
   
  You know, I don't know if it is me but one observation. I noticed these actually need a tune or two before they sound fuller. It is like the driver needs to be warmed up before they perform to their max sound. What I mean is. It has been cold lately here where I live and on the very first tune I turned on with these FX40s the sound was somewhat boxy. After a few tunes the same tune was just organic and much more fluid. Weird. It could be me getting my morning coffee though and my brain cells reacting to it. Lol!
   
  Another observation. This housing design while compact and smallish is quite surprising. Sounds that come out of this little earphone It is almost like the housing itself is the driver and not just sound coming out of the driver.  That aluminum plating I think has something to do with the immaculate imaging in these but little details seem to come out of no where..The sound is much bigger than what the small design would indicate.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Well they slotted the FXD above the FXT which is a statement for me. They didn't put them below the FXT and above the FXC series. Might be better to go with the new stuff next month.
> 
> Anyway someone who has the FXT90 is getting the FX40 and will compare the two. Then we will see the strides they have made.


 
   Yeah, the FXD seems to all have metal housings and brass rings over the drivers. That could be a reason they slot higher.


----------



## ringyring

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, the FXD seems to all have metal housings and brass rings over the drivers. That could be a reason they slot higher.


 
  Could the metal housing actually improve the sound or is that more for show? Also, are there any more pics of the FXD? They look pretty cool.


----------



## Dsnuts

FXD60s
   
FXD70.  And previous pic was of the FXD80s.  Metal always improve sound. Metal is used for sound dampening. I am wondering just how much of a difference there will be from the FXD60s to the FXD80s. If JVC is gonna clean house I hope they keep the prices reasonable for these. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zowki

Has anyone found a website to buy the JVC HA-FX40 shipped to Australia? Amazon didn't let me chose an Australian address and the eBay ones that do ship to Australia cost $50.

I don't really like the SHE3850's treble since its too harsh and forward and the mids are too recessed. Do the FX40s improve in those areas?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Has anyone found a website to buy the JVC HA-FX40 shipped to Australia? Amazon didn't let me chose an Australian address and the eBay ones that do ship to Australia cost $50.
> I don't really like the SHE3850's treble since its too harsh and forward and the mids are too recessed. Do the FX40s improve in those areas?


 

 Much more clean and refined over the SHE3580 in every way. The sound is on another territory altogether..The FX40 should be released soon to you it seems these have been released for the most part world wide. If you don't see them locally yet, they will sooner than later be available to you.


----------



## jant71

If you look close it would appear that the 80 are open/vented in the back vs. the others that look closed/sealed. Those slits with the screens behind them remind me of the FX500/FX700 except that they are more strategically placed around the outside and not directly in the path of wind and external noise. The best bet to have the largest, most open stage with this design over the 60 and 70's closed design.


----------



## fusion91

Quote: 





ringyring said:


> Could the metal housing actually improve the sound or is that more for show? Also, are there any more pics of the FXD? They look pretty cool.


 
  Found a higher res image of the FXD80 (click for full size)
   

   
  Apparently it's already being sold through GeekStuff4U.com (source)


----------



## Dsnuts

That is interesting. So they are only gonna be sold by geeksstuff4u.com. I am guessing around $200-$300 range. It don't seem to be available yet. Next month.


----------



## zowki

I found out that POS paper on Amazon ships to Australia for only $8 which brings the total price to around $33. I'm very tempted to buy it but I already have a pair of Monster Turbines Miles Davis Tributes on the way which I don't believe could possibly be competed with.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is interesting. So they are only gonna be sold by geeksstuff4u.com. I am guessing around $200-$300 range. It don't seem to be available yet. Next month.


 

 That site is just saying that as they have a relationship with Geek. The usual suspects will have these. Geek could be first though but AJ, AC, Ace of Bicycle and BuyFromJapan(and other ebay sellers) will have them. Like the FXT they should be fairly easy to get for those outside of Japan. One could use Tenso or another forwarding service as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zowki said:


> I found out that POS paper on Amazon ships to Australia for only $8 which brings the total price to around $33. I'm very tempted to buy it but I already have a pair of Monster Turbines Miles Davis Tributes on the way which I don't believe could possibly be competed with.


 
   
  Hmm You know what. I own the tributes. You won't believe this but. These FX40 are cleaner and more accurate than those. Better detail and imaging over them. Now these 2 are completely different in sound. The tributes are enjoyable earphones in their own right and I suppose since the FX40 have a different sound signature from those so would be worth trying out from those. The FX40 will compliment those.
   
  The MMDTs are enjoyable for quiet listening at your home. There is no way I would wear those out doors. And these FX40 you can take to the gym and use em like a cheapo earphone as they are but. Somehow I have a feeling you are gonna have a not so fresh feeling once you spend so little on these FX40s and then spend so much more on a MMDT..I wouldn't necessarily cancel your order of the MMDTs but I don't know if getting these are gonna help you think you got the best for your money. Lol!
   
  They are completely different so you can look at it that way. The MMDTs are more musical and very enjoyable in that manner. The FX40s are detailed and so clean sounding.  The MMDTs have much coloration especially in the mids. These have almost none with a slight tilt on the treble yet with full on bass when the track calls for it.. The JVCs are way faster too.


----------



## FieldingMellish

This is getting intense.


----------



## Sicilian0

Group buy for the fxd 80? I'm all ears....dsnuts keep us posted!


----------



## musubi1000

Oh awesome! I was saving all my spare change for the fxt90s. I love jvc stuff. I bought a pair of the fx51s and the depth of stage, treble presence, impact, resolution,and extension were unbelievable for a 5.9 mm micro driver?! The best presentation I'd heard in an iem yet. The only down with these was the bass wasn't up to bass head standards. But these 40s will give me a great sample point of the tech in the 90s. Thanks again Dsnuts


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sicilian0 said:


> Group buy for the fxd 80? I'm all ears....dsnuts keep us posted!


 
  A group buy would be cool but we have to see how much JVC is gonna charge for their newest first. If my theory is correct. These should be very affordable.. JVC is making a statement with these new earphones. They have to be..I keep on saying it. Wait till you guys hear the clarity and detail of these FX40s. Mind boggling don't describe it.
  Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> Oh awesome! I was saving all my spare change for the fxt90s. I love jvc stuff. I bought a pair of the fx51s and the depth of stage, treble presence, impact, resolution,and extension were unbelievable for a 5.9 mm micro driver?! The best presentation I'd heard in an iem yet. The only down with these was the bass wasn't up to bass head standards. But these 40s will give me a great sample point of the tech in the 90s. Thanks again Dsnuts


 
  The FXC51s are great iems.. I too am a fan of those. One of the best $25 iems I have ever purchased. That is one of the reasons why I am looking so much forward to the them FXD80s. Micro-hd using carbon nanotubes. Sign me up. Lol! That just sounds impressive.


----------



## vlenbo

so I take it that JVC HA-FX40 is cleaner and better at mids, highs, and bass than the ckm77s?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> so I take it that JVC HA-FX40 is cleaner and better at mids, highs, and bass than the ckm77s?


 
   
  The CKM77 needed solid burn in before they sound as clean as these FX40s does.. I remember how detailed the sound was the first time i heard the CKM77 and on some tracks the highs were bright and sharp.. Full burn in and they become very clean and now sound great for instrument and vocals. The FX40s only cost $21 and they have that level of sound and that was out of box with no burn in at all.. It is mind blowing. Ya and that would be 1/6th the cost of one CKM77..Mind blowing vlenbo. I did say the FX40 are better than the CKM77. I am gonna do an A/B test after the FX40 are fully burned in to see if my initial thoughts were right. Maybe as soon as tomorrow..


----------



## musubi1000

dsnuts said:


> The CKM77 needed solid burn in before they sound as clean as these FX40s does.. I remember how detailed the sound was the first time i heard the CKM77 and on some tracks the highs were bright and sharp.. Full burn in and they become very clean and now sound great for instrument and vocals. The FX40s only cost $21 and they have that level of sound and that was out of box with no burn in at all.. It is mind blowing. Ya and that would be 1/6th the cost of one CKM77..Mind blowing vlenbo. I did say the FX40 are better than the CKM77. I am gonna do an A/B test after the FX40 are fully burned in to see if my initial thoughts were right. Maybe as soon as tomorrow..


Cool now I can't wait til mine get here!


----------



## s0lar

Ordered the FX40 yesterday. I followed you with the Monoprice and they sounded very good for the price.


----------



## JosephKim

Im waiting for these to arrive before i put my gr07 on the FS thread LOL. I love them so much but need the money


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The CKM77 needed solid burn in before they sound as clean as these FX40s does.. I remember how detailed the sound was the first time i heard the CKM77 and on some tracks the highs were bright and sharp.. Full burn in and they become very clean and now sound great for instrument and vocals. The FX40s only cost $21 and they have that level of sound and that was out of box with no burn in at all.. It is mind blowing. Ya and that would be 1/6th the cost of one CKM77..Mind blowing vlenbo. I did say the FX40 are better than the CKM77. I am gonna do an A/B test after the FX40 are fully burned in to see if my initial thoughts were right. Maybe as soon as tomorrow..


 
  My gosh nuts! I am definately amazed now, makes me want to get it...so bad.....but I will wait a bit longer until your burn in is better than the ckm77. I bet it will be too, damn...this is interesting...tell us how it is and I'll pick it up right away!


----------



## dflock

The JVC FX40 are a great set. Nice balanced sound. And for the $, they are very good. I have a set of MMDT and did a quick A/B and I would not put the FX40 in front of them but it is very hard to A/B two different sounding IEMs. But when you think of the $150 vs $21... its unreal. I've got high hopes for the FXD80 now. Meanwhile, I just looked in my drawer and saw a pile of headphones! Damn you dsnuts! 
   
  So I'm selling of a bunch of cheap deals.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so I am A/bing against my very well burned in CKM77.. The CKM77 does have a wider sound and therefor a touch better instrument separation. But.The highs on the FX40 is not as boosted as the CKM77 therefor sound tuning has better balance over the CKM77. The level of detail on both are astounding. The FX40 has a tad less sharpness to the sounds a bit smoother sounding. I forgot how vivid sound imagery was in the CKM77 but these FX40s are right there with them. The sense of space is a bit better on the CKM77 but again the FX40 does not fall too much behind it is right there..
   
  I knew it the first time I heard the FX40s what earphone they reminded me the most. It happen to be the CKM77..I have a good 30 hours of burn now on the FX40 and the highs are tightening up and the sound is balancing out more so than when I first heard them. So I take back my initial thought of no burn needed. These do need a burn only to polish up the sound they already have. Bass end on hip hop. Both these have almost the exact same level of bass and sub bass. The FX40 does have a better decay in the sub bass department. The CKM77 does have a just a tid more punch in mid bass. but otherwise again very similar in the bass department. While I can't say the FX40 are clear winners here..Unless people had a earphone hub like I do and do A/Bing. What can I say these FX40s have a sound quality that is clearly in the $100 range. I look forward to what you guys have to say about these..
   
  TF10 A/B. Am I the only one that think the mid range can and does get a bit muffly? The mids are more up front and have a more intimate sound all together but at the cost of sounding a smidge muffly on vocals.  These have a wider stage but SQ wise these don't smash the FX40. The mid range is more layed back on the FX40 but sound is cleaner in the mid range as a result. The highs on the FX40 sound more natural to me. The TF10 have almost a digitized highs emphasis that is kinda love it or hate it type of sound. The sounds on a TF10 sound kinda disjointed to my ears. The mid range is again artificial sounding to me. Vocals aren't as smooth as I know they can sound and sound better to my ears even on the FX40s. I know there are many a fans of these earphones but my goodness these earphones are a bit over rated. Lol! There is artificiality to the sounds on the TF10 that unless you hear others that do it much better and or just get used to it people won't be aware of it..I can understand why people like these and such but to me. I would rather listen to my $21 cheapo JVCs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dflock said:


> The JVC FX40 are a great set. Nice balanced sound. And for the $, they are very good. I have a set of MMDT and did a quick A/B and I would not put the FX40 in front of them but it is very hard to A/B two different sounding IEMs. But when you think of the $150 vs $21... its unreal. I've got high hopes for the FXD80 now. Meanwhile, I just looked in my drawer and saw a pile of headphones! Damn you dsnuts!
> 
> So I'm selling of a bunch of cheap deals.


 

 Hey that's a great collection. Lol!. I would keep all of em. Those would make great gifts for family and friends. I do have to apologize for guys that end up with so many cheapos. but hey it is all about the journey..
   
  I agree that the Tributes are completely different animal..Get used to that clean sound on them FX40s however and then go back and you will be able to tell just how colored the Tributes are. Like I mentioned before though the Tributes are enjoyable in their own right.


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey that's a great collection. Lol!. I would keep all of em. Those would make great gifts for family and friends. I do have to apologize for guys that end up with so many cheapos. but hey it is all about the journey..
> 
> I agree that the Tributes are completely different animal..Get used to that clean sound on them FX40s however and then go back and you will be able to tell just how colored the Tributes are. Like I mentioned before though the Tributes are enjoyable in their own right.


 
   
   
  Ha. No apologies needed. They are all quality phones. I'll hang on to whatever doesn't sell and use them for lawn mowing and what not. It has been great to hear different iems without dropping a pay check.
   
  Tributes are def. colored. But still a fun listen. These FX40s are damn good though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea. They are indeed. I know why you are selling the flock. Lol! Those will grow on you too as they have been for me..


----------



## bjaardker

*sigh* another $21 parted with thanks to Dsnuts.

 I'm a big fan of the bass on the SHE3580, so I'm interested to hear how the clarity on the FX40s compares.

 I'm doubly excited to hear what the ZO2.3 can do with a "clear" IEM like the FX40 sounds to be. The only thing I've used it with are headphones that have significant colorization (MMDT, SHE3580).


----------



## Dsnuts

You know I didn't mention much of the bass end of these but these earphones have almost a crazy secondary sound. What I mean by this. If you listen to bass light tunes it is like the bass end is so polite and not detectable.. Then you throw on some Ti or Lil wayne and what you know. The full on textured bass is all there and then some. Lol! These are weird, abnormal even. Ya another $21 in the drain but these will be some of the best $21 you guys will have ever heard in all of audio land. Even the bass sound clean.
   
  These aren't bass head levels but what is there is very respectable. EDM and Hiphop sound great on these.


----------



## dnullify

Are the fx40s going to be mass produced and available everywhere like other models? 


What I especially liked about the she3580 is that after looking at this thread, I was able to drive down to target and pick them up. Something I can suggest to my target-going non audiophiles to pick up on a whimper a very reasonable price. 

How would you describe the bass in relation to the Philips? The SHE has probably the fullest bass and impact of all my under $200 phones I have (not that many dynamic driver phones). 

I found that the burned in mp8320 was very airy, open, and a tad lacking in the low end of bass, but over all balanced. The she3580 has more body but less detail and superb bass. 

I really would like to take the two and put them together for about $25. It's a shame it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Dsnuts

The SHE3580 does have more bass than the FX40 but clarity and detail the SHE3580 is no where near what is on the FX40. Overall the sound quality is at another level over the SHE3580s. So you are sacrificing less bass for much cleaner more balanced sound vs the SHE3580. The bass is good on the FX40s they are certainly not bass shy. But the Philips earphones do represent the consumer sound and does bass more on their earphones. 
   
  Best bass under $200? I would say the ATH-CKS77. Easily.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A group buy would be cool but we have to see how much JVC is gonna charge for their newest first. If my theory is correct. These should be very affordable.


 
   
  According to Amazon Japan, the FXD 80 are listed at 6,908Yen so ~ $87.50 US. So, it looks like they will be somewhere around $110 from the importers plus another $15 for the shipping. $125- $130 probably.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow thats cheaper than I thought they would be by half. Lol. Thats awesome news. Can't wait to try those out. Those can't come out fast enough


----------



## ringyring

Didn't someone say JVC was claiming FXD to be a level above the FXT line and they're at a cheaper price? Hmmmm. If they do sound better than the FXT90 at a lesser price, JVC has got something figured out for sure.


----------



## jant71

I have had JVC Japan bookemarked for the last three years and they always have listed them according to their projected SQ level. These are cheaper but come with a pouch and not a case and the packaging seems more cost effective. Either they listed them incorrectly or they went cheaper on accs. and better on sound. They may have kept them together since they are a series which could be the case. Possible that the 80 sounds a bit better than the FXT90 while the FXD70/FXD60 don't but they didn't split them up in listing them.
   
  We may be able to speculate better with some FX40 vs. FXT90 comparisons. If the FX40 come too close for comfort vs. the FXT90 sound-wise the FXD80 may be the new choice. And we will know for sure when the FXD80 vs. FXT90 comparisons come.


----------



## mugen3

The FX40s just came in. Plugged them in and gave them a go. Whoa! They're really similar to the CKM500. A little drier? The sub bass sounds incredible.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> The FX40s just came in. Plugged them in and gave them a go. Whoa! They're really similar to the CKM500. A little drier? The sub bass sounds incredible.


 

 Pretty crazy for the price don't you think? You can tell which one is superior but these would make a great back up.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Pretty crazy for the price don't you think? You can tell which one is superior but these would make a great back up.


 
   
  Yes I just did a quick A/B (with the JVC tips) and the CKM500 are certainly more detailed, clearer and have a larger soundstage. But the FX40 have this absolutely amazing sub bass and their soundstage is also fantastic, just thinner (which I actually prefer). Plus I really like the color lol. It's actually true blue unlike the CKM500 I bought (which was more of a purple blue). 
   
  The CKM500 really are amazingly neutral. The FX40 sound kind of v-shaped to me. Remind me of the FXT90. These two complement each other better than I thought..


----------



## Dsnuts

You can imagine how surprised I was when I first heard these. Lol. Ya these are crazy. This level of sound should not bet be at this price.
   
  These do balance out a bit better with burn but for the most part you nailed it. They are a thinner sounding CKM77 CKM500. Lesser stage but my goodness these are awesome.Lol. The sub bass on these somewhat remind me of the sub bass on the MG7s. Not as prominent but these do have strong sub bass.


----------



## mugen3

Yes these are definitely thinner in the mids than the CKM500 + a decent sub-bass emphasis. The sound stage presentation is also very similar to the CKM500, everything is all around you with great depth and imaging.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Speechless. Can't wait.


----------



## mytton

Where is the best place to get these that delivers super fast and cheap (I know that's what just about everyone wants)? I'm not that experienced in purchasing headphones, so I wanna be sure. Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Speechless. Can't wait.


 

 Na these suck. I am gonna try n actively not to hype them..The worst $21 earphone ever. You guys are gonna hate the clarity the imaging. Who wants that..I would rather hear fuzzy sound from my cheapos..You guys are gonna hate me after you hear these for just suggesting them.! I might get banned for suggesting and earphone that isn't even worth the $21..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mytton said:


> Where is the best place to get these that delivers super fast and cheap (I know that's what just about everyone wants)? I'm not that experienced in purchasing headphones, so I wanna be sure. Cheers


 

 Get them online from buy.com or amazon.com.. Buy.com it should come out to around $22 with shipping. Great deal but these suck. You don't want these. You want an earphone that sounds like a $21 earphone. I suppose you can spend some extra to get them faster which would run around $30ish. Regular order and ship only takes about a week so it's not too bad.
   
  I am trying to dehype them..so you guys would at least be somewhat surprised.Lol.
   
  Wait a sec. Mugen3. How you guys getting these so damn fast.? Lol. You guys pay extra for shipping?


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wait a sec. Mugen3. How you guys getting these so damn fast.? Lol. You guys pay extra for shipping?


 
   
  I got them off buy.com and paid for regular shipping and got them in 3 days. Really quick.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know I like my black pair but I think I will get another. The silvers are calling my name. Yes, I am guilty of earphone hoarding.
   
  So I will update and say with absolute certainty. Burn in does seem to polish the highs a bit and are now more in line with the mids and these sound more balanced now as a result. I was listening to these more on the way home. Just crazy. These are just plain crazy. Happy listening fellas and I eagerly look forward to hear what you guys have to say about these.


----------



## RyanH22

Hey Dsnuts have you tried out the Philips SHE6000? They look pretty cool, would love to know how they sound.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Wow FX40 sound signature seems similar to the ASG-1 from what you say Dsnuts. Quite accurate to the recording is what I would say. My gf bought the Philips SHE3581 for $1 and I call them the deal of the century. They are phenomenally awesome for uber-cheap buds, but of course I'll take my ASG-1 anyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's amazing to see the value that can be bought courtesy of companies such as JVC and Philips. I hope we can promote such earphone goodness to the public to boost the sales that these earphones deserve and so reward companies for producing quality products at reasonable prices (at least from my perspective of value and good sound).


----------



## dustdevil

Are the JVC ha fx40 as v-shaped as the philips she3580 or even more v-shaped?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> Hey Dsnuts have you tried out the Philips SHE6000? They look pretty cool, would love to know how they sound.


 
   
  I tried a good 7 Philips earphones and the SHE3580, SHE9700, SHE5105 are the best of them.. Those SHE6000 do look interesting as they are supposed to give you a surround type sound. Some S-logic in earphones? That being said. None of these come close to JVCs newest creation.. I would seriously try out these new JVCs over anything philips at this point. The SHE5105 is their newest and perhaps their best of the SHE series to date and I can say with confidence the FX40 is at another level from them..
  Quote: 





abc.can said:


> Wow FX40 sound signature seems similar to the ASG-1 from what you say Dsnuts. Quite accurate to the recording is what I would say. My gf bought the Philips SHE3581 for $1 and I call them the deal of the century. They are phenomenally awesome for uber-cheap buds, but of course I'll take my ASG-1 anyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Unfortunately a $21 FX40 is not going to be anything like theASG-1 .. We are talking about a cheapo vs a $200 earphone. Lol.. But the value of these FX40s are through he roof.. I would try one just for kicks and see for yourself
   
  Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> Are the JVC ha fx40 as v-shaped as the philips she3580 or even more v-shaped?


 
  No the highs are slightly boosted but the mids are in tact and not recessed. Burn in and these balance and smooth out better.. These sound too good not to try and leave all the previous Philips earphones in SQ..Easily.


----------



## ScottFW

Quote: 





dflock said:


> I got them off buy.com and paid for regular shipping and got them in 3 days. Really quick.


 

 I ordered mine from buy.com but it was through their ebay listings because I didn't see the black ones listed on their website last week. I see they do have multiple colors on their website today though. Same price either way ($21-22) and the default carrier is FedEx. For reasons unbeknownst to me FedEx decided to keep the package at their sorting facility (only 10 miles from my delivery address) for a couple of extra days before putting them on a delivery truck. There is a chance I'll get them today, but a bicycle messenger could have delivered them faster.


----------



## dnullify

Well I ordered mine off eBay and apparently the seller used the cheapest and slowest form of shipping available. UPS, says my package hasn't even left yet and will reach on the 21st. I can't remember the last time it took something I ordered 8 days from purchase to get from Illinois to Ca.


----------



## zowki

Just when I decided to buy the JVC HA-FX40, Pos Paper on Amazon decides to stop selling it. Has anyone else found a place to buy it that has reasonable shipping cost to Australia?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well today is a happy day for me fellas. You know why? Cuz I am loading Diablo 3. Thats why. 10 years I have waited for this day. Lol! Good things for those who wait.. Patience always pays off.
   
  Lol. So I load this game. Sign onto battle.net and launch game. Only to be greeted with. Server down..Just makes me laugh. I can only imagine how many gaming geeks that bought these last night at midnight how pissed they all are at this point. No Diablo 3 for you pizza guy. lol!


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well today is a happy day for me fellas. You know why? Cuz I am loading Diablo 3. Thats why. 10 years I have waited for this day. Lol! Good things for those who wait.. Patience always pays off.


 
   
  Don't spend too much time on it. We need new headphones to buy!


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well today is a happy day for me fellas. You know why? Cuz I am loading Diablo 3. Thats why. 10 years I have waited for this day. Lol! Good things for those who wait.. Patience always pays off.


 
  I have been playing D2 LoD for 10 years, so maybe i will jump on the D3 bandwagon some day.


----------



## ScottFW

Well FedEx delivered my FX-40s a couple of hours ago. Right out of the box these are okay but I'm not quite blown away. My problem is with the midrange. It sounds thin & veiled in the 200-1000 Hz range, and the upper mids (about 1.5-2.5 kHz) sound a little peaky with some material. Jazz & vocals and guitar-laden rock are lacking presence and richness. I will say that the highs are fairly impressive for the price- clear, detailed and extended without sibilance. There is ample bass, possibly a touch overweighted in the grand scheme of things but there's nice impact and it sounds more or less even across the low end of the spectrum. If an extended break-in helps open up the mids like it has with some of my other earphones then we'll be cooking with gas. Given the stiffness of carbon nanotubes I would not be surprised if that took longer than usual with this pair. I'll let these run continuously for a few days and see what happens.
   
  These have a cord slider at the Y junction, and come with a cord clip in the box. Good variety of tips (S, M, L plus one pair of foamies). There's a little bit of cable noise but nothing ridiculous. Fit is good in my ears but I can tell that the little rearward support arm thingy is contacting a part of my outer ear that isn't used to feeling pressure. Nothing I can't get used to though.


----------



## ulogin

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well today is a happy day for me fellas. You know why? Cuz I am loading Diablo 3. Thats why. 10 years I have waited for this day. Lol! Good things for those who wait.. Patience always pays off.
> 
> Lol. So I load this game. Sign onto battle.net and launch game. Only to be greeted with. Server down..Just makes me laugh. I can only imagine how many gaming geeks that bought these last night at midnight how pissed they all are at this point. No Diablo 3 for you pizza guy. lol!


 
  Enjoy!


----------



## FieldingMellish

How do these compare with something like EPH-100s? Asking because I was digging my GR07's and reading a GR07 thread, then someone originally advocating the GR07 abandoned them in favor of EPH-100.


----------



## eke2k6

> How do these compare with something like EPH-100s? Asking because I was digging my GR07's and reading a GR07 thread, then someone originally advocating the GR07 abandoned them in favor of EPH-100.


 
   
  You mean me? Yeah, I didn't have my GR07 on hand when I said that, but when I got my GR07 back the EPH-100 had to go.
   
  If you're referring to miow, I wouldn't take him seriously. If you see the iems and ratings in his signature, they change almost everyday. His response to the question of what the EPH-100 does better than the GR07 is this: "EVERYTHING!"
   
  Still, if you want to try the EPH-100, they're pretty amazing, especially for the price. There's one for sale on the FS forums right now.


----------



## Dsnuts

How goes that burn in Scott? My pair is much smoother than when I first had them so I don't know what I was thinking saying these don't need burn. They all need a burn. lol!. Maybe I was just shocked at the initial clarity I was hearing..Love the energetic sound these have.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Eke2k6, Miow, yes.   Caused me to think I was missing out on something. I can be easily influenced, as though everyone has Jedi Knight capability.
   
  btw --- This just in: JVC HA-FX40B!!! I just saw the padded envelope on my desk. 
   
   
  Edited to add: "Let the burn-in begin!" ... Said like a Viking ...


----------



## droilfade

How does the FX40 handle classical music? Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Dyjon54

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well today is a happy day for me fellas. You know why? Cuz I am loading Diablo 3. Thats why. 10 years I have waited for this day. Lol! Good things for those who wait.. Patience always pays off.
> 
> Lol. So I load this game. Sign onto battle.net and launch game. Only to be greeted with. Server down..Just makes me laugh. I can only imagine how many gaming geeks that bought these last night at midnight how pissed they all are at this point. No Diablo 3 for you pizza guy. lol!


 
  lol I know this is off topic but I play as well. Long time coming and I am enjoying the game so far (whenever the servers are not down)_


----------



## mugen3

Oh my god. I was just listening to Daft Punk Alive 2007 and I thought I was outside in a thunderstorm. The sub bass, the way it decays, is UNREAL. I will definitely be one of the first in line for the newer carbon driver in ears..


----------



## Dacrazydude

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Oh my god. I was just listening to Daft Punk Alive 2007 and I thought I was outside in a thunderstorm. The sub bass, the way it decays, is UNREAL. I will definitely be one of the first in line for the newer carbon driver in ears..


 
  Hey since you have the FXT90, can you do a comparison between them?


----------



## FieldingMellish

JVC HA-FX40B. Me like so far. How's that for a review?


----------



## ScottFW

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> How goes that burn in Scott? My pair is much smoother than when I first had them so I don't know what I was thinking saying these don't need burn. They all need a burn. lol!. Maybe I was just shocked at the initial clarity I was hearing..Love the energetic sound these have.


 

 They've been running continuously at home since last night. I usually break in stuff with a variety of real music (as opposed to white/pink noise) that is played at higher volumes than I would normally listen. I'll check on them tonight out of curiosity but probably let them go for a few days anyway before I give them another real serious listen. You're right on the clarity and resolution. I'm sure that is due in no small part to the stiffness of carbon nanotube structures and the fast response that allows. Little bit of handwaving here but I would guess that stiffer drivers might take longer to break in. No biggie, I've got other earphones to use in the mean time.
   
  I will say though, the more decent cheap IEMs I listen to, the more I'm impressed with the silly value of the MP 8320. Once burned in there's not much wrong with them that can't be fixed with a little piece of tape. Or a recable LOL. I did another one that I need to get around to posting in the other thread.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





scottfw said:


> I will say though, the more decent cheap IEMs I listen to, the more I'm impressed with the silly value of the MP 8320. Once burned in there's not much wrong with them that can't be fixed with a little piece of tape. Or a recable LOL. I did another one that I need to get around to posting in the other thread.


 
   
  Please post it, as well as instructions on how to actually do it. I'm growing tired of having to untangle the cable if I even look at it too hard. That's partially what's preventing me from using it as my primary cheapo earphones.


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Please post it, as well as instructions on how to actually do it. I'm growing tired of having to untangle the cable if I even look at it too hard. That's partially what's preventing me from using it as my primary cheapo earphones.


 
  look here http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club


----------



## silverbear

So the 40s came in the mail today.  dsnuts hits another $20 score!  The fit is purrrrrrfect for my ears.  Could never get this fit from the MPs.  Definitely needs the burn in but you can get glimpses of the where the sound is going when you get some hours in.  Me likey too!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





silverbear said:


> So the 40s came in the mail today.  dsnuts hits another $20 score!  The fit is purrrrrrfect for my ears.  Could never get this fit from the MPs.  Definitely needs the burn in but you can get glimpses of the where the sound is going when you get some hours in.  Me likey too!


 
   
  Ya believe it or not I not only saw potential. These stood out to me instantly. Wait till you guys do a full burn on these. These are amazing..These are gonna make you all wonder why we need to spend so damn much for expensive earphones and many of them expensive earphones don't have this sound..
   
  I am now on a good 50 hour mark of burn and I have to say..The highs polish up and the mids are now even with the highs and the bass end is perfect for this sound too..Like I said before, these are gonna surprise every single person they trys them.. Give them a good burn guys. Scott was right these need a solid burn for sure. The mids do open up..Lol.  These sound that much better than even when I first heard them.


----------



## droilfade

I have a question about burn-in. Is it important to burn-in for whatever hours at a stretch or is putting hours on the headphones with time OK?


----------



## jant71

Lest we forget about Sony, they have a couple of new phones just coming out.
   
  The EX210

  and the EX37
   

   
  The EX210 should be solid. If the EX37's 9mm driver has any relation to the one in my HPM-78 is could be quite good. Maybe some foam in the tube masking some potential unless they are just silly good like the HPM-78.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





droilfade said:


> I have a question about burn-in. Is it important to burn-in for whatever hours at a stretch or is putting hours on the headphones with time OK?


 

 Both. Just leave your earphones on a station somewhat med/loudish and leave it over night. Will speed up the process.  I wouldn't be surprised if these need a good 80-100 hours for full potential if not more. Ya the boost in the highs was done for a reason it seems as the mids are not as thin sounding as they used to be. These get better with burn for sure. I use a 5 hour Drum n Bass loop. It does the job like nothing else I have ever tried..Beats the poo out of them drivers. Very effective.
   
  Looks like everyone in Japan is stepping up their game. Except for Panasonic. I have to admit their newest HJE355 is just average at best.Nothing to write home about. These JVCs on the other hand..


----------



## dnullify

Got my FX40s today...
   
  Well first off they're really well built. packaging was a bit of a pain, but the phones themselves are tiny and super light, and extremely comfortable.
   
  I'm not entirely sure what i think about the sound. At this point, i'm not SUPER impressed, they're definitely top shelf for $20, but i'm not blown away.  However, based on how they sound and how they were described i feel like they have a huge margin for improvement with burn in...
   
  It they're quick and tight, but still veiled. As though the details are there, but slightly muffled and not quite clear. To be fair however, i spent today listening to my TF10s, So i suppose i shouldn't be commenting on clarity.
   
  One thing that bugs me though is that the mids/vocals are more recessed than even the TF10s. For example, the Dave Mathews voice is more distanced and overpowered by all the other music. Much more balanced than the MP and the SHE.
   
  If they improve as much as i hope, they might just be the mix between the she and the MP...
   
  I do tend to listen at low volumes, so that's something to consider as well.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I have been impressed with cheap stuff in the past. These? WOW fellas. These are unreal! Introducing the new JVC HA-F40  Utilizing Carbon Nanotubes for drivers. I literally just opened these not 5 minutes ago and quite frankly. I am blown away. These sound nothing like a $20 earphone. NOTHING like it at all. These have a clarity and detail level I am not used to at this price point..Not a single aspect lacking. Not in the sound not in the very comfortable build..These make all of the Panasonic earphones seem cheap sounding. These to me sound better than the isurus. Better than the SHE3580.. These should not sound this fantastic. These should not exist at this price range. This is with absolute no burn in what so ever..My mind is BLOWN fellas. Forget the previous cheapos. Try a pair of these. Lol!! WOW.
> 
> These remind me of the much more expensive CKM AT earphones I have been reviewing..Rich extended highs. Fully detailed mids. Full tight clean bass end with very nice extension to sub bass. I have no idea how JVC can bring out an earphone that sounds this good so damn cheap. It is just simply amazing..
> 
> ...


 
   
  THE HYPE MACHINE STRIKES AGAIN!

 I'll get these over a pair of A151's tomorrow


----------



## Dsnuts

@dnullify. Ya I would burn them in good. I am not hearing any type of veil on my pair. They sounded a bit thin on open box but the sound was and still is tight and you can hear where these are going. The mids are not at the same level as the highs and the bass but they do open up and my pair now has around  60 hours of burn. These are sounding better and better to me with every day of burn.


----------



## dnullify

I think i might have spoken too soon, apparently Dave Mathew's Crash isn't a good album to use to test these puppies out. Jack johnson is sounding amazing warm and detailed at the same time.
   
  Dare i even think it, but i'm seriously comparing these to my JH5s. if you asked me i'd think these are BA/dynamic hybrids, the amount of detail there is yet how warm Jack Johnsons voice is. There is definite Dynamic driver style bass, but tight crips highs as well. I didn't know one dynamic driver this small could do both!
   
  Some few quips 25 minutes or so in:
  They're a little more in-your face as far as the soundstage is.
  Theres a slight "sandy/gritty" quality to the sound (not sure what the term is)
  rimshots, crash symbols, and that impact bongos, and other sharp sounds is a little harsh...
  Some songs sound mind-bogglingly good compared to my other phones, whilst some remind you that these are $22 tag... not sure why.
   
  Detailed indeed, and i just went back to the SHE and the MP... Between the two i spent about $22 the same i spent on the FX40. However, these FX40s are much better than either by a mind-boggling amount.
   
  Little more fatiguing to listen to for my ears, but i doubt anyone with normal hearing would have the slightest issue- as you said probably lessen significantly with burn in but i have a feeling that it's just part of these phone's character. 
  there's a reason i prefer balanced and sweet sounding phones.
   
  edit: i think my philips are getting demoted from pocket duty.
   
  They really can't do M83 Midnight city, just like the mp8320.
   
  can someone explain to me why these do some songs so much better than others, in such an atypical manner?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I know what you mean the highs can sound brittle on some tunes yet full on others. I think the highs could use a bit more depth too but for what is there it is crazy. Burn in does make these sound better no doubt.
   
  Let the burn in commence..I still stand by what I wrote initially. These are freaking mind blowing for the price. Yes they do have a more energetic sound and that is why they sound great for low volume listening. Get used to their sound and these will just throw a big smile on your face. Any of you guys have Sade. Her ultimate collection should be in everyone's collection. Hear that album with these and you tell me what you are hearing. These sound great for rock and metal too. Was checking out some Pantera and Metallica earlier using these. It is the full meal deal for rock n metal.
   
  Listening to some Lil Wayne. Lol! Full on sub bass which you can make out every change of sub bass tone with ease on these. Freakish just freakish.


----------



## dnullify

It turns out that they balance out at a higher volume than i usually listen to. for reference I usually stick to the lower half of the iphone's volume bar. these need to be a smidge past the half way point for the lows, mids, and highs sound right. That explains why i felt the vocals to be so distant. As with the MP8320, the highs seem to be extremely prevalent - perfectly audible at really low volumes, overwhelming at low volumes (where i listen at) to the point where the mids seem recessed and balanced at moderate levels...
   
  That being said the raise in volume made the highs of the sax, the crash of the symbol, and the rimshot on the snare go from uncomfortably crisp to borderline painful. My ears are a ringing now, but i'm sure the highs will mellow out.
   
  Definitely the best $21 i've spent in audio yet... hopefully in anything. Definitely has me questioning my higher priced phones. I think part of the problem is I went from low low end (v-modas) to pretty high end (JH5s) immediately and thus don't have a lot in the $50-150 to compare to. However from what i have heard in that range i can say that in my opinion (which is probably not saying too much), these definitely compete with phones many times their price (2-8x i'd say). Just out of pure clean, clear, detailed, and balanced sound that i don't think exists at $20.
   
  So far in my audio quest, it seems like there is a list of 8-10 characteristics you want out of a pair of headphones. for example, clarity, detailed, balanced sound, balanced bass extension, flexibility, ect.
  It seems that the amount of money you pay is proportional to the number of these characteristics you can have in a single pair of headphones, and the quality of these characteristics.
   
  That being said, my initial (and perhaps limited) impression after an hour or so, is that these FX40 holds more characteristics than it should at the price, all of which are very good in quality.
   
   
  Boy it's amazing how 35 seconds of saxophone can make my dumb ears ring so painfully.
   
  i've got these phones dialed in my ipod's burn in app for 6000 minutes of pink noise. let the burn in begin.


----------



## vaed

Got these in today, and the first word I would use to describe these babies is "clean". Good rumbly bass and sparkly treble, but as others have mentioned, vocals can appear pretty distant or recessed, and distorted guitars don't have as much of a "vomp" factor. I haven't experienced any of the fatigue of the treble, but I think I'm just not as sensitive (not sounding good, I'm 21!). I'm about to A/B these with the FXT90 soon.
   
  Definitely the best $20 I've spent on audio thus far. I'm actually thinking of giving these to my Dad; he has minor hearing loss, and he liked my FXT90's for the detail that he isn't able to get out of his bassy sennheisers. I think these would be perfect for him, ALSO because he's a very value-minded person.


----------



## marlonmarabe

dsnuts are the f40 better than ckm500?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> dsnuts are the f40 better than ckm500?


 
  No..If you guys like how these FX40 sound. The CKM500 is a much more refined earphone with some of the best highs and mids I have heard in any earphone to date. The FX40 is a fantastic sounding earphone and I would put the sound value at around $80-$100 or so some might even give them a higher value..
   
  The CKM500 for being $80-$100 earphones sound more closer to a $150-$200 sound value wise for earphones. Everything on the CKM500 are more dynamic and richer/fuller/smoother/wider/deeper..Just simply more dynamic. That being said what is on the FX40 are special in their own right.
   
  You guys that just got these. What I say.. Every single one of you guys will be surprised. Did I not? And so far I think everyone has been..If you guys thought the previous cheapos sounded great. Wait till you guys hear these.  I guarantee if you guys let these burn in and get used to how clean this sound is you are gonna find out just how mediocre and not so clean other earphones are gonna sound including much more expensive ones..
   
  Now if you guys want a fantastic sounding higher end earphone the CKM500.  But I would still buy a FX40 just for kicks and to use them like cheapos or give these away to loved ones... The CKM500 do have a better more refined sound but value wise. Lol! The one thing the FX40 does do better is they have less microphonics over the CKM500.


----------



## Dsnuts

So far burn in has cleaned up the highs. Mids are opening up. I heard some graininess to the sub bass on open box. Thats gone now too.  Burn in them earphones like no tomarrow. mids are improving with burn.


----------



## BGRoberts

Got my pair of FX40's last night.
  Listened for about 5 hours before making myself go to sleep.
  HOLY CR@PAMANOLY NUTSMAN!





  These are amazing right out of the box.
  They do need some burn in.... a little ssss'y at times.
  Tried them on several amps..... so far the O2 is the only one I like.
  Fiio E5 did nothing for them, and the A10 actually made them sound worse.
  Straight out of a Sansa Fuze and ClipZip sounded awesome!
  These are going to be wonderful when they mature.
  Great find !


----------



## Dsnuts

These make a great back up pair to the ckm500. Glad your diggin on em BG. See I dont just make this stuff up! Lol..I think my pair is still maturing at over 70 hours now .   Over night burn does the job again.
   
  I was so impressed with these I decided to try out JVCs other new earphone the HAFX101. Will report back. Somehow I  cant see how those would be better than the fx40.


----------



## musubi1000

dsnuts said:


> These make a great back up pair to the ckm500. Glad your diggin on em BG. See I dont just make this stuff up! Lol..I think my pair is still maturing at over 70 hours now .   Over night burn does the job again.
> 
> I was so impressed with these I decided to try out JVCs other new earphone the HAFX101. Will report back. Somehow I  cant see how those would be better than the fx40.


I'm curious about these as I think they went to a smaller driver on these from the HAFX1Xs. Hopefully that will pull the bass back to just a strong level. Dsnuts do you ever stop?


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts!! HURRY MY FRIEND!!  Don't let these get by>>.

http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-IEM856M-Reference-Monitors-Microphone/dp/B005HIS6JM/ref=pd_cp_e_0
   
   
  These are dynamic/BA drivers hybrids at this crazy price. I have mine ordered, of course.


----------



## FieldingMellish

ericp10, have you heard these before or has someone reviewed them? Or are the specs special and promising?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> I'm curious about these as I think they went to a smaller driver on these from the HAFX1Xs. Hopefully that will pull the bass back to just a strong level. Dsnuts do you ever stop?


 
  My passion for sound runs deep my friend. Lol..These sound nothing like a HAFX1X..The bass is good not bass head level but solid and the sub bass is strong on these too. That carbon material seems to do well in all regions of sound. The sub bass is actually very good for this price.
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts!! HURRY MY FRIEND!!  Don't let these get by>>.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-IEM856M-Reference-Monitors-Microphone/dp/B005HIS6JM/ref=pd_cp_e_0
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well I just read this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/600820/scosche-iem856md-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-driver-hybrid-universal-iem Seems to be the first real take on these. They sound like a good idea but from what dosley here says these don't have the best BA or dynamic for bass end that he has heard but I can understand that. It is interesting to see these dual or triple ba n dynamic combos..Will wait to hear what you say about them eric. I think the street prices on these should hover around that price give or take $10- $20. Though I do have to admit this is very interesting having both a BA and a Dynamic for bass.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I just read this. http://www.head-fi.org/t/600820/scosche-iem856md-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-driver-hybrid-universal-iem Seems to be the first real take on these. They sound like a good idea but from what dosley here says these don't have the best BA or dynamic for bass end that he has heard but I can understand that. It is interesting to see these dual or triple ba n dynamic combos..Will wait to hear what you say about them eric. I think the street prices on these should hover around that price give or take $10- $20. Though I do have to admit this is very interesting having both a BA and a Dynamic for bass.


 
   
  The price was $15 + 7 shipping earlier. I grabbed a pair. I'll send them to you after I listen.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The price was $15 + 7 shipping earlier. I grabbed a pair. I'll send them to you after I listen.


 

 What? Those were $15 ?? Lol!. I must have missed on that deal. damn. You get your FX40s yet?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> What? Those were $15 ?? Lol!. I must have missed on that deal. damn. You get your FX40s yet?


 
   
  That's why ericp10 was telling you hurry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm going to have my FX40 by Monday.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> That's why ericp10 was telling you hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is a crazy deal. Wow I know companies like to liquidate their product that just sit but damn eke. you should have bought 2. I would have bought one from you Lol! Oh well I definitely missed that one. Lol. I look forward to your take on the FX40 my friend. Give them a solid burn before judging them and you will be surprised.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is a crazy deal. Wow I know companies like to liquidate their product that just sit but damn eke. you should have bought 2. I would have bought one from you Lol! Oh well I definitely missed that one. Lol. I look forward to your take on the FX40 my friend. Give them a solid burn before judging them and you will be surprised.


 
   
  I have no need for another IEM, especially if the FX40 is that good. I'll send you my pair as a thank you when I get a quick listen to it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Well what if the FX40 turn out to be a turd in disguise. Lol. And what if those IEM856MD turn out to be fantastic..Ya you are on record. I have witnesses..Who found out about that price anyway that must have been a flash in the pan pro mo. I was thinking geeze these cost $105 Are these that great that I need to spend $105? Lol.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Well what if the FX40 turn out to be a turd in disguise. Lol. And what if those IEM856MD turn out to be fantastic..Ya you are on record. I have witnesses..Who found out about that price anyway that must have been a flash in the pan pro mo. I was thinking geeze these cost $105 Are these that great that I need to spend $105? Lol.


 
   
  I have an edit button lol. Techno Kid was the saint who alerted us to it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit I have seen liquidation sales but that is just nuts. That isn't even the cost of the materials I bet. That was sold for $250. Lol.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have to admit I have seen liquidation sales but that is just nuts. That isn't even the cost of the materials I bet. That was sold for $250. Lol.


 
   
  Let's just hope they stick to their word. I can't blame them if they don't


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> ericp10, have you heard these before or has someone reviewed them? Or are the specs special and promising?


 
  The reviews I've read have been mainly positive (like iLounge, which I'll send the link once I can find it again). I haven't read the link review Dsnuts put up yet, but I will. I've read three reviews that have been fairly positive.
   
  Since I have a review sample of the Audiofly AF78 (another DD/BA hybrid dual driver), I want to see how these fair against it. Now, the AF78 used the dynamic for the bass and mids, and the BA for the highs. This hybrid uses the dynamic just for the bass, and BA for the mids and  highs. I have found with the AF78 that it initially sounded quite disappointing to my ears (especially in the bass and highs) during the first week. But after lots of burn-in, and realizing I wasn't wearing it correctly, the AF78 has sprung to life with some nice deep bass and nice highs (the mids always sounded decent). So this will make an interesting comparison. 

 I too, like eke, have amassed too many IEMs. I think I'm going to start giving some of the lower cost ones away instead of selling them (like the ckm-50 and the Isurus . If I don't like these I will probably give them away too, but I believe these hybrids need extensive burn-in to really come into its own in sound.


----------



## ericp10

I don't know Dsnuts. Dosley is a cool guy, but I remember he got rid of the ASG-1 in a day or two (just didn't give them a chance to show all that it could do). I'm going take my chances and judge the the 856m on my own... Most reviews I've looked up have been pretty positive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't know Dsnuts. Dosley is a cool guy, but I remember he got rid of the ASG-1 in a day or two (just didn't give them a chance to show all that it could do). I'm going take my chances and judge the the 856m on my own... Most reviews I've looked up have been pretty positive.


 

 Lol You got them for $15. That is not taking a chance on that. That is a free gift from the earphone gods. LoL. I think the price difference between a phone control version vs a non control version of any earphone would cost more. Lol.  I would have bought 4 just to have as gifts. When you had that link up I had no idea why you were linking us here to that 856m but I found out from Eke that you guys got them for $15? Lol. That is the craziest price I have ever seen for anything on Amazon. I hope that goes through for you guys and they are getting some decent write ups online. Will be interested to hear what you guys have to say about the new deal of the year. Cuz that has to be.


----------



## dnullify

22 hours of burn in... Improvement definitely still not there. still painful.
   
   
  I wonder where JVC is going with this nanotube driver. Do you think they'll tune it differently and have several models in the $25 price range? i'm beginning to wonder whether or not these harsh highs will tame out. whenever i listen to something with little-no highs in the music, and not busy music it sounds great. Vocal chill music, and such, and older rock like the old foo fighters, jimmy eat world, and whatnot these sound fantastic and i can listen at my usual volume level.
   
  anything busy sounding like foo fighters, or m83, trance and such is just plain painful for me. back to burn in. about 1/4 of my goal burn in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Burn in does tame the highs but more brings up the mids to the highs more so. You know one thing you can do for now. Try out a different tip. Will lessen the highs for you. Anything with a smaller sound hole than stock will do this. UE tips for example or complys if you got them.
   
  I think for most guys the highs are not gonna be too much of an issue. The highs on here are not anything more extended than lets say a GR07 or even the EX600 for example. In fact my pair now sounds about as good as this set is gonna get and to my ears they are not fatiguing in any way. Crisp clean and articulate but not ear piercing or sharp at all. Try a smaller holed tip from one of your other sets and you can try the stock tips again after the burn whips them into shape.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol You got them for $15. That is not taking a chance on that. That is a free gift from the earphone gods. LoL. I think the price difference between a phone control version vs a non control version of any earphone would cost more. Lol.  I would have bought 4 just to have as gifts. When you had that link up I had no idea why you were linking us here to that 856m but I found out from Eke that you guys got them for $15? Lol. That is the craziest price I have ever seen for anything on Amazon. I hope that goes through for you guys and they are getting some decent write ups online. Will be interested to hear what you guys have to say about the new deal of the year. Cuz that has to be.


 
   
  I got an email and I have done some investigating and I'm pretty certain they're legit. I think that this particular model just hasn't been selling well and they're offering this incredible price so that enough can hear them and write some (hopefully positive) reviews about them.


----------



## musubi1000

Right out of the box the FX40s rock it like I was expecting. Such resolution, speed, black background, placement. Under $22.00 is just plain ridiculous. I know I'll buy 3more sets so it feels like I'm not stealing these!


----------



## Libertad

Just got a pair of FX40s today and they blow away the monoprice completely . These little iems pack some serious fidelity, now its been awhile since i listened to the Panasonic HJE900s but these seem to offer the same detail-if not more with a much more balanced presentation. Great job indeed on finding these little iems i just might pony up for the FX80s as well. I might do a comparison to my denon 510s for giggles after i get them re-cabled.


----------



## german103

Where should I get the FX40 from?
  Found them on amazon at 22$ shipped from "Nu Image corporation"
  Looks like they ship worldwide but I can't find Israel on their list.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





german103 said:


> Where should I get the FX40 from?
> Found them on amazon at 22$ shipped from "Nu Image corporation"
> Looks like they ship worldwide but I can't find Israel on their list.


 
   
  Maybe try Amazon UK?


----------



## german103

looks like Amazon UK doesn't have them.
  Anyway I'm waiting for a reply from the seller.
   
  edit: I continued to "Place your order" and the price jumped to 77$ (60$ shipping), argh. really wanted to try these. 
  Ebay has them for 50$ shipped, but i'd rather get the CKS77 at that price.


----------



## Owlface

Hey guys, I got a pair of the Thermaltake Isurus and found that the earphone comes loose from the casing. I RMA'd the first pair that did this and I've used the second pair for roughly a week and it still does the same thing only this time the right phone came apart. Is there a quick DIY fix I could do with some modeling glue or something along those lines? There's still sound and the earphone being separated from the casing is the only problem I have encountered. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> Right out of the box the FX40s rock it like I was expecting. Such resolution, speed, black background, placement. Under $22.00 is just plain ridiculous. I know I'll buy 3more sets so it feels like I'm not stealing these!


 
  Agreed I ended up with 2 more pairs. My friends gotta hear these. I am listening to them on my Sony 1060 now.. Damn.. Lol! Just nuts. .
  Quote: 





libertad said:


> Just got a pair of FX40s today and they blow away the monoprice completely . These little iems pack some serious fidelity, now its been awhile since i listened to the Panasonic HJE900s but these seem to offer the same detail-if not more with a much more balanced presentation. Great job indeed on finding these little iems i just might pony up for the FX80s as well. I might do a comparison to my denon 510s for giggles after i get them re-cabled.


 
  Glad you guys are hearing them as I am. Did I not warn you guys that if you hear these. This will want to make you try a FXD80? Lol.. Those can't come out soon enough.
   
  Happy listening fellas and yes these get my vote for cheapo of the year so far. .


----------



## musubi1000

dsnuts said:


> Agreed I ended up with 2 more pairs. My friends gotta hear these. I am listening to them on my Sony 1060 now.. Damn.. Lol! Just nuts. .
> Glad you guys are hearing them as I am. Did I not warn you guys that if you hear these. This will want to make you try a FXD80? Lol.. Those can't come out soon enough.
> 
> Happy listening fellas and yes these get my vote for cheapo of the year so far. .


Hey Dsnuts I think you saved me money this time as these sound so good I'm actually satisfied in all my categories and don't feel any need to keep looking. But of course I still want to know how those FX80 and FXT90s sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well this hobby is an interesting one. It is an evolving one and I like what I am seeing from all these Japanese manufacturers. From this year it is like they are bringing out all they know from years of making these earphones and not charging so much. It is an exciting time. I am so looking forward to the FXD80. From what I know about micro HD sound and a longer tube design.. These are gonna be something else. I am predicting a wide and deep sound with a crazy amount of detail and layering. Just a guess but out of all the new earphones that are coming out soon. The ATH-CKM700 and the JVC- FXD80 are both on my short list for sure.
   
  Knowing me I will probably end up with the FXD60 and FXD70 as well. Lol! What will be interesting is how close them FXD60s are gonna sound to the FXD80. I bet the FXD60  are only gonna cost around $40 too if not less.


----------



## musubi1000

Yes this carbon nanotube tech is something and I can't wait to see what it can do in the 80s. The JVC FXC71s had a carbon nanotube driver yeah?


----------



## Dsnuts

It used a carbon driver but not this new nanotube style. So I am thinking these newer JVC earphones are using a new revision of that driver. I own the FXC51s and the FXC71s are more or less the same with an extra resonating ring. I would skip on those and wait for the new ones to come out as I am sure the new ones will be that much better.
   
  Oh an another thing. For you guys that just got these. Must burn in for certain..You guys thought they sound good now. Throw on a 100 hours on them and then listen.


----------



## musubi1000

The highs of the new drivers remind me of a silk dome tweeter. Brightly delicately detailed treble that never gets harsh.


----------



## jiddu

In Canada these sell for $50+tax at the store LOL.  Ebay and Amazon cost more once you add shipping.  My search for cheaper replacements to my broken Nuforce ne700x brought me here, but none of these good deals can be found in my country.. the MEElectronics M6 are under $30 and so far seem to be the only budget IEM I can get my hands on here, but its out of stock for a long time now and I need replacements.
   
  I give up, should I get these JVC at $50 today at the store or order another pair of nuforce for $65?  I was for a while contemplating the ATH-CKS77, with shipping they'd probably run me $115, they sound like they would be good phones but they just look big and I think microphonics would royaly piss me off so I think I'll pass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> In Canada these sell for $50+tax at the store LOL.  Ebay and Amazon cost more once you add shipping.  My search for cheaper replacements to my broken Nuforce ne700x brought me here, but none of these good deals can be found in my country.. the MEElectronics M6 are under $30 and so far seem to be the only budget IEM I can get my hands on here, but its out of stock for a long time now and I need replacements.
> 
> I give up, should I get these JVC at $50 today at the store or order another pair of nuforce for $65?  I was for a while contemplating the ATH-CKS77, with shipping they'd probably run me $115, they sound like they would be good phones but they just look big and I think microphonics would royaly piss me off so I think I'll pass.


 

 Try out a JVC FX40 even at $50. I think audiocubes in Japan sells these for $60 and that is before shipping. If  you like a detailed clean sound the JVC FX40s are crazy good. The CKS77s are great earphones too but they do cost much more. Value wise even at $50 these FX40s are tops. Now if you want a big smooth musical sound with big bass I would save up for a CKS77 but if you want a great sounding earphone now without spending so much I would try out a FX40.
   
  Actually I just checked Audiocubes site. They are charging $70 before shipping for the FX40s.


----------



## jant71

Audiocubes. When you absolutely feel like paying full price Geekstuff also. They are going to want $135 for the FXD80 which is what I expected from them. Geek has the CK10 "on sale" for $334 and change vs. AccessoryJack's  non-sale price of $290.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh look what the post man has giveth. 
   
  Lol! Geeze. Freaking JVC man. I can't believe what I am hearing. Geebus. These sound like a mini CKS77. Lol!!! Not just a little better than the old HAFX1X but WAY better..There is clarity and balance on these right out of the box. And Booming bass. Lol! These only cost me $15.99 Lol!!..What the heck. These sound better than the CKS55s which cost $70s. Damn.. You guys can hate me now. Lol!
   
  It seems to me JVC can't do wrong with any of their new cheapos. Ya these would be the musical bassy version of the FX40s.Lol. I can't stop laughing. These are ridiculous. The bass is ridiculous on these. There is nothing lacking on the highs and mids either. Geebuz Cristo! Laugh out loud!!
   
  These sound like a better tuned SHE3580 with bigger everything. Stage, highs mids and bass. A yea. So now you guys have a choice..You like clarity and detail with your big bass.. Try these out.. OhMeGawsh!!.. Aha I can officially say JVC has stepped up HUGE this year with both the FX40 and now these FAX101s. There is a miced version as well... For bass lovers. These come crazy close to the CKS77s. Wow how dumb. For $16 shipped.!! Lol!


----------



## jant71

The blue cord looks nice. A bit different from the red cables which are getting old and played out already.


----------



## BGRoberts

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Oh look what the post man has giveth.


----------



## jiddu

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out a JVC FX40 even at $50. I think audiocubes in Japan sells these for $60 and that is before shipping. If  you like a detailed clean sound the JVC FX40s are crazy good. The CKS77s are great earphones too but they do cost much more. Value wise even at $50 these FX40s are tops. Now if you want a big smooth musical sound with big bass I would save up for a CKS77 but if you want a great sounding earphone now without spending so much I would try out a FX40.
> 
> Actually I just checked Audiocubes site. They are charging $70 before shipping for the FX40s.


 

 Sorry to be asking something I'm sure you've posted previously but is the bass not too great on the FX40?  I was sure I read the extension is good but after so much reading I'm tired and confused at this point.  As long as the drivers can handle it my cowoni9 has a gazillion settings and a workable EQ which I'm not shy to use.  One of the reasons I picked up the Nuforce was that its supposed to match up to the Monster Turbines at a much lower price with full bass and good extension etc..  I liked the nufroce a lot, upper/midbass was a bit emphesized over the lower end so the punch was a bit stronger than the rumble which is not best for DnB, but it was acceptable since the low end was still easy to differentiate notes in. 
   
  As long as the JVC has the extension and can handle an EQ it's worth a try IMO.


----------



## jiddu

Ok wait, maybe I should try the FX101, they are $30 at the store, I just kind of dismissed them but maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## dnullify

The bass is quite good on the FX40s.extension, quantity, balance and just enough impact for realist listening.
   
   
  33 hours of pink noise, and these phones have mellowed out for sure. highs are still quite crisp but not as painful. cymbals are still a bit of a pain in the eardrum but noticeable difference after this much burn in - if anyone's wondering.
  There is actually quite a sound stage as well! it's more wide and shallow. Mids are now pretty present, and in your head, but guitars and drums surround you. Definitely more pleasant, and has me questioning all the other phones on my "to buy" list. speaking of which, i'm going to the mall today to give the sony xba-3 another shot, was quite impressed last time i listened.
   
  It's a little depressing how good the fx40s are, since i'm a little less excited by the xba-3, since i pretty much had my socks blown off when i first tried them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> Ok wait, maybe I should try the FX101, they are $30 at the store, I just kind of dismissed them but maybe I shouldn't.


 
  Ya you are lucky I just got these.. Yes. Without a doubt try out a HAFX101. These are WOW.. Hahha. Man I am shocked. seriously Shocked.
   
  Do not overlook the way these look.. For guys that want more detail clean sound the FX40. For guys that want as close to a CKS77 with out spending the $100. Try these out.. These make the old FX1X sound cheap. Lol! Try them out.
   
  Seriously WHAT the HECK guys. I can't believe what I am hearing with these new JVC HAFX101s. These are so damn cheap yet also sound like a high end bass earphone. There is nothing cheap about this sound. I am blown away yet again!
   
  I had no idea just how much improvements JVC would put on their new earphones but this is just dumb..If you guys heard what I am hearing right now from both the FX40 and these FX101s. Geeze all mighty. JVC has showed me something today.. These guys are the new kings of sound for the bucks. Nothing sounds this good at these prices. 
   
  Basically the CKM500>FX40 but similar levels of sound. LOL. And for Bass earphones. The CKS77>HAFX101. Again similar levels of sound. The CKS77 does have the bigger stage and sound level over these but damn if you guys have never heard the CKS77s. I would say get these and save the $100. Lol! Just ridiculous. I don't know if I should be pissed or happy.! hahaha!


----------



## jiddu

Well, time for the Champions League, later I will pick up a pair and see for myself.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh look what the post man has giveth.
> 
> Lol! Geeze. Freaking JVC man. I can't believe what I am hearing. Geebus. These sound like a mini CKS77. Lol!!! Not just a little better than the old HAFX1X but WAY better..There is clarity and balance on these right out of the box. And Booming bass. Lol! These only cost me $15.99 Lol!!..What the heck. These sound better than the CKS55s which cost $70s. Damn.. You guys can hate me now. Lol!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  In my cart at Amazon. 10.99, plus shipping. 3 left. In black.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya guys I have to admit these are blowing my socks off. I can't believe what I am hearing from these and these haven't even been burned in yet. The FX40 and the FX101 both are fantastic deals and offer so much more for the bucks.
   
  The HAFX101. Has plenty of crisp detailed highs. Full rich mids and no recessed nothing. The clarity is not quite the FX40 but man these are close. Are you kidding me for bass earphones to have this clarity is stupid.. The bass end is almost the same level as the CKS77 I can't believe it. These are crazy. For bass lovers these are the best bassy earphones you are gonna get south of the CKS77. That is just mind blowing for what little these cost too.
   
  These make the Vpulse and anything in the $50-$80 range sound cheap. Lol!


----------



## BGRoberts

There goes another $15 bucks.


----------



## german103

lol another great cheapo? I guess for EDM i should get the FX101 since they are close to CKS77? I can get them from ebay for 27$, cheapest i could find. 
  How is the isolation on these?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya man BG out of all the earphones you have tried. I am willing to bet these new JVC FX101s are gonna surprise the most..
   
  Man I don't know which one I am more impressed with the FX40s or these FX101s. Both! I am impressed with both. I need a break from all this cheapo madness.
   
  Curse you JVC. Lol!! I am gonna play some Diablo 3 for a while and start to burn these. OH for the sake of all that is awesome. That is not one but two awesome sauce JVC earphones for the cost of $30 for both? GEEEBUZ!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





german103 said:


> lol another great cheapo? I guess for EDM i should get the FX101 since they are close to CKS77? I can get them from ebay for 27$, cheapest i could find.
> How is the isolation on these?


 

 Isolation is good above average actually. And very little microphonics.. This is gonna blow you guys minds. But You all know the big bass of the MG7s?
   
  Aha ya save yourself the $100 from getting into those too. These are better. Lol! These have a full sound and not flat with small stage like those.. A/B against the MMDTs? Stay tuned! A $16 earphone vs a $305 MSRP one. Lol!!


----------



## german103

I ordered the FX101 for 17GBP from ebay. not quite as cheap as amazon but what can you do


----------



## FieldingMellish

I look forward to a, b, c ing them with my Atrio MG7 and Tributes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I look forward to a, b, c ing them with my Atrio MG7 and Tributes.


 
  All I know is I can bet that little shrunk head will have the FX101s in the ears soon. Lol!. Oh man I am gonna take a break.
   
  Too much awesome sauce in the ears and I am awesome fatigued.Lol!


----------



## dnullify

What sort of drivers do the 101s have? 

Are they less harsh than the 40? I always cringe when I read the word "bass" on consumer headphones. Less bass than the she3850?


----------



## Dsnuts

$ 19.95  Check out online or local retailers     Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Be the first to Write a Review




   

 Introduction
 Features
 Specifications
 Compare
 View Full Line
  Introduction  Inner-ear headphones that reproduce powerful bass sound by Extreme Deep Bass Ports and 8.5mm neodymium driver units

 Extreme Deep Bass Ports and 8.5mm neodymium driver units deliver ultimate bass sound
 Rubber protectors for body durability
 Superior sound isolation
 Comfortable fit with ergonomic contoured form
 3.94f4 (1.2m) cord with gold plated iPhone compatible slim plug            
   
  This may sound crazy but. I would like someone with a FX700 to try one of these to see how close these sound to them. I am gonna guess lesser sound stage but the sound tuning on these have nothing to do with the MSRP $20 price tag. Nothing. These get the thumbs up from me for sure. Both the FX40 and these are astounding. I can't tell you guys just how much sound you guys are getting for either. I didn't think these were gonna be this good either. It was based on my recent experience with the FX40 that lead me to these. I am so happy I did. These blow away anything bass earphone wise @$80- $100 or under .. The earphone gods have smiled upon us again. Lol!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Couple questions:
   
  Rubber protectors for body durability:
  Is that for our bodies or for that of the IEM?
   
  Where's the nanotubes?


----------



## Dsnuts

No carbon nanotubes these are traditional Neodymium drivers which has me shocked. So it seems we haven't seen the best that the old Ne drivers have to offer. It is the sound tuning that make these stand out. The black part of the housing is made out of thick rubber. These actually have excellent isolation. Better than the FX40 and almost no microphonics. I think these would make perfect gym buds. I never thought this level of proficiency would happen at this price for bass earphones..The crazy thing is these have solid detailed highs and mids with the bass. It is crazy. If this sound came out of my CKS77 I wouldn't have been surprised but coming out of a $16 earphone? Lol!
   
  With the latest from JVC. I am honestly considering redoing this entire thread. As great as the previous Isurus and the Philips earphones was. Those vs these new JVCs. There is no comparisons what so ever. Both these earphones will have you guys wondering why we spend so much for $100 plus earphones.It is kinda alarming actually. I would be happy selling off over half of my collection and just use these 2.
   
  I think I will cus I can.. I am gonna focus this thread on these 2 and say goodbye to the previous 2 earphones that was a great bang per buck earphones.. FX40>Isurus, FX101>SHE3580..  Not by a little either.


----------



## BGRoberts

The different colors are kewl, and priced differently.
  I just ordered a purple pair for my wife, for $11 + $5 shipping,
  Of course, being a good hubby,  I'LL have to break them in for her.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea. One warning these are gonna sound so good to you. I bet your gonna order one for you too. I am also looking into more colors. Oh yea I didn't mention these.




















  $ 29.95  Check out online or local retailers     Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Be the first to Write a Review





   

 Introduction
 Features
 Specifications
 Compare
 View Full Line
  Introduction  XX Series inner-ear headphones featuring a 1-button remote and mic for iPhone/iPod/iPad/BlackBerry/Android. Other features include Extreme Deep Bass Ports and 8.5mm Neodymium driver units for ultimate bass sound, rubber protectors for body durability, and a conversion cable for Samsung and Sony-Ericsson phones. A comfortable fit is created with an ergonomic contoured form design. This model is available in 5 color selections.

 1-button remote and mic for iPhone/iPod/iPad/Blackberry/Android
 Extreme Deep Bass Ports
 Conversion cable for Samsung, Sony-Ericsson phones included
 Rubber protectors for body durability
 Comfortable fit with ergonomic contoured form
   
  These are the Micd versions they are called the HA-FR201 As far as I know these are the same as the FX101 but with mic for phones.


----------



## BGRoberts

Yeah, the green ones caught my eye as well.
  And I know you're right, I'll wind up with my own pair before all is said and done.




   
  My 100th post!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Congrats, BGRoberts!


----------



## Dsnuts

I feel like a kid in a candy shop. Lol. And I am still waiting on fellas all getting their FX40s and these FX101s drop on my lap. Lol! Forget this thread forget I mentioned how these sound. Just go about looking into more expensive stuff.. Nothing to see here..


----------



## eke2k6

I finally figured out what Dsnuts really is. He's a Siren from Greek mythology, drawing our wallets to their deaths on the rocks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I finally figured out what Dsnuts really is. He's a Siren from Greek mythology, drawing our wallets to their deaths on the rocks.


 

 Lol!!  You aren't into bassy earphones so you got the right ones..But then again you do have the FX700s. Lol!
   
  The FX40 for people who want the clean detailed sound. Acoustics, vocals, Jazz, Classical. You know who you are. But these do bassy tunes well too. 
   
  The FX101 for people who want more than just bass but also detailed highs and full mids too. Hiphop, EDM. You know who you are too. If you guys are just into good sound period.. Both.


----------



## phantompersona

I needed some bassy iems! :O


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> I needed some bassy iems! :O


 
  Give these $16 JVC FX101s a try.. These are gonna surprise like you wouldn't believe.. I just got them not 5 hours or so ago and these blow the doors off of so many bassy iems it isn't funny.
   
  Not only do these have proper bass for bassy earphones but they have a proper sound. Something that was hard to achieve unless you was willing to spend $100 or so..Just ridiculous what JVC is offering for so little. I will tell you guys right now. The Velodyne Vpulse which cost $89 don't have the clarity of these..There are bassier iems but not one with the balance or clarity these have with the big bass. Gotta listen some more. will report back with some burn.
   
  Ya so this is not an exaggeration. Quality bassy sound for this price Just simply don't exist until now. Fans of the SHE3580 will definitely want to try these out. At this point in all honesty I have no idea which one is gonna be more popular over the other but. Seriously. Everyone must try both these JVCs. Both these have different sound they do their respective sound signatures too great not to hear.. I can't wait for the FXD80.
   
  What is interesting is to me it seems both AT and JVC are stepping up huge in the earphone SQ department. The SQ for this price is crazy.  Eke I bet you once you hear what the FX40 sound like there is a good chance you might want to get these too. You want to try out basically JVCs take on the Solid bass series from AT. These are silly in every sense of the word. Wait till BG heres these I can't wait till you here these my friend. You of all people will have probably the exact same taste as I do so without a doubt it in my mind. Wait till you hear these. Lol! On OPEN box. No burn straight to source. 
   
$16 > $89>  $55


----------



## Dsnuts

I hate to admit it but. These smash the CKM50s a new one. Lol!
   
  After 6 hours of burn.. Oh man I am speechless. This cannot sound this good for this price. To my complete surprise these sound too good to be true to be completely honest. The sound is airy, clean wide stage musical deep.  The mids are full on balanced and clear as day..Someone tell me I am crazy. Cuz I feel like I am going crazy here. I am having a hard time with this. I can't comprehend what I am hearing from these. Now I have no idea which one I am more impressed with. 
   
  JVC went with clarity and balance for less bassier XX series. The results. This is the sweetest I think I have ever heard Smokey sing. I second that emotion. Cus you'all need to hear a true classic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Smooth just smooth..More impressions to come..
   
  The FX40 has the leg up on speed but these sound amazing..Anyone thinking these will sound like a small improvement in the bassy yet fun FX1X.. There is no comparison. These frankly dont sound anything like them at all.  This aren't just an improvement.. These are special.. You all can laugh now. but wait till you hear them and then we will see who is gonna be laughing.
   
  These sound too crazy.


----------



## JK1

Try the JVC Riptidz. Quite impressive for $8.
   
  I think the Panasonic RP-HJE355 is also impressive thought at $20, and the Panasonic RP-HJE140 is quite nice for $8.
   
  The JVC HA-S160 Flats headphone sounds quite nice at $13. It is my favorite headphone under $40.


----------



## phantompersona

It's so exciting when you find a new bang for the buck iem Dsnuts. Keep up the good work  I'll be sure to pick up fx101's soon.


----------



## musubi1000

eke2k6 said:


> I finally figured out what Dsnuts really is. He's a Siren from Greek mythology, drawing our wallets to their deaths on the rocks.


Well at least they're little rocks. My wallet can take a pounding of little rocks.


----------



## mosshorn

I bought both the 40's and the 101's.. 40's for me, but my girlfriend wanted green headphones with a mic, WISH GRANTED


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am trying to wrap my head around what sound these are going for..These have nothing to do with any type of cheap Bassy earphone sound. I am sure we all have an idea of what cheaper bassy earphones should sound like. Meelc earphones comes to mind. The older HAFX1X. Or even the Xeport 5010.This is the reason why I couldn't wrap my head around this sound earlier.. I was expecting maybe a newer version of the old HAFX1X.. Guys JVC went all out on these earphones. They are offering some of their best sound for the cost of almost nothing. When I say these are special. I mean it.
   
  Isolation, least microphonics, comfort . TOPS
  Clairty, staging, depth. .Astounding.
  Balanced  Unbelievable.
  Detailed and imaging. Impeccable
  Bass. Tight and not the boomy type at all. I will get to the bass end more in detail later.
   
  Just when I was blown away by the new HAFX40. These come out of left field and shows me another area that JVC can do with master like sound tuning that I was not aware can even come close to this sound for this price. Guys this sound I am hearing is a HIGH END SOUND and not a cheapo at all. Not even close. Believe me these sound nothing like a bass heavy. Bass hump junk you hear on bassy earphones.  These have nothing to do with any of that non sense. These are a different sound from the FX40s but I can clearly tell the team responsible for the tuning for them are also responsible for these.  The sound is full yet clean and precise. The balance in sound will flip your lid.. Gone are the mid recessed sounds of JVC earphones past. These have a full mid section that only comes 2nd to the CKM500. You can read that part again.!  In fact the only bassy earphone that come this clean is MG7 and the CKS77.  But we are talking about earphones that cost $100 plus vs these..
   
  These actually have a more natural tone vs the others I just mentioned. Not as colored sounding as the CKS77 and no limiting imaging like the MG7. These have layers and layers of sound that is just exciting to hear. No earphone that cost less than a $100 should sound like these.. These are JVCs answer to what AT has done with their Solid bass series but in all honesty minus the massive sound of the CKS77 these are clearly at that level of sound. And there are some aspects these actually do better.. These have the cleaner sound with even more precision and better speed over them too. I will still give the edge to the CKS77 for the big bold sound those have that currently nothing matches for me. But these. Wow.
   
  This is what is crazy.. These sound like what a CKM500 and a CKS77 would sound like if they had kids.. The clarity and balance of the CKM500 with the bigger sound of the CKS77...Nothing surprises more than hearing an earphone that matches $100 earphones in sound easily but only cost $16..Now I do have one warning. Of all the people these might actually disappoint.. Believe it or not is gonna be bass heads. These are at the bottom end of what one would consider basshead material. I noticed the sub bass was tuned to be strong just like the FX40s but these do not have a big punch like the CKS77s. But for non bass heads these will sound perfect for you..
   
  I am not gonna say these are bass light. These might be a perfect bassy earphones for guys that thought the CKS77 was too bassy yet want full bass. The older FX1X is what I would consider more basshead than these. These have a high quality bassy sound. Tight, punchy and deep but half a notch lower than basshead levels. Which imo is a great compromise for clarity and detail. Much like the versatile CKS77s these sound great for everything. These sound stupendous for vocals. Very intimate and clean..The resolution in the sound is very evident. Very clean and even sound for a bassy iem.. These are definitely easier to listen to over the FX40 but it doesn't mean the highs are not as lively or detailed..The highs on here is gonna surprise as it is perfect for the presentation. The highs are more crisp and clean vs extended and sparkly of the FX40 but these highs have depth and detail on them again has nothing to do with a cheapo..For guys that listen to your music at a working environment and want more isolation over the FX40 these have awesome isolation for earphones. Way above average. They just keep on impressing.


----------



## JCJiffy

Hmm, the FX101s don't seem to exist in JP market.
   
  Darn. Wanted to try these out.


----------



## musubi1000

Thanks in advance Dsnuts. Just ordered. Oh yeah!


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I am trying to wrap my head around what sound these are going for..These have nothing to do with any type of cheap Bassy earphone sound. I am sure we all have an idea of what cheaper bassy earphones should sound like. Meelc earphones comes to mind. The older HAFX1X. Or even the Xeport 5010.This is the reason why I couldn't wrap my head around this sound earlier.. I was expecting maybe a newer version of the old HAFX1X.. Guys JVC went all out on these earphones. They are offering some of their best sound for the cost of almost nothing. When I say these are special. I mean it.
> 
> Isolation, least microphonics, comfort . TOPS
> Clairty, staging, depth. .Astounding.
> ...


 
  The way i am interpreting what you wrote is that fx101 might be superior to the ckm 500??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> The way i am interpreting what you wrote is that fx101 might be superior to the ckm 500??


 

 No. Not superior to them but these come alarmingly close to that level of sound for $16 I payed which is crazy talk. I need to sleep on it and I wrote that impression while I was listening to these..I can't believe just how much JVC has stepped up their game.. It is mind boggling to the likes I have never seen before.
   
  The CKM500 represent one of the best sounding earphones I have ever heard for dynamic tech. For guys that are willing to spend the money for them you will not be disappointed. Especially guys that love their highs and mids and more of a neutral flavor.
   
  The FX101 does have a more colored sound over the CKM500 but somewhere between the CKS77 and the CKM500.  That is why I mentioned that these are like the offspring of the 2. The sub bass on these, I am gonna do a A/B soon against the MG7s but the sub bass is strong on these. More so than the FX40s. The sub bass is bigger than the mid bass punch..I will tell you guys right now even without A/Bing I will tell you which I prefer already.. These FAX101s. These have almost a magic like sound tuning. I have no idea how they can get the isolation this good and have this crazy open like sound. There is no denying it. These have an airy sound to them and not confined at all yet they isolate better than %80 of other earphones.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Nuts, I love the thread. Your embrace of the low-end is a refreshing rebuke to the fat cats upstairs pissing on the rest of us.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Nuts, I love the thread. Your embrace of the low-end is a refreshing rebuke to the fat cats upstairs pissing on the rest of us.


 
   
  I have no other way to put it fellas. Both the HAFX40 and the HAFX101s are mind blowing and here is the ridiculous part of all this. You can get both for $35- $40!
   
  I guarantee anyone that reads this thread. You have never heard anything this good remotely at this price for both. Both these will make you wonder why the heck other companies charge so much for the sound they shell out and why JVC charges so little for these.
   
  See I had a theory on the CKM500 thread. See it is all about the colors and how great these sound. You use these for work and for gym for casual use and you won't feel so bad loosing them or breaking them. For me I already bought. 3 pairs of FX40s and 3 pairs of FX101s.. Once you have the blue ones. Well you gotta have the green ones and then the purple. Lol! It is collect a color.  It is hard not to buy more than one when they sound like this and are so cheap. I didn't intend on getting 3 pairs of each but I have friends and family that need to hear these..


----------



## eke2k6

Dammit Dave. Ordered.


----------



## dustdevil

Do you mind measuring the nozzle size of both the fx40 and the fx101?


----------



## FieldingMellish

What emerges upon hearing these is that the high end (costly) IEM's are primarily about the packaging and promotion.


----------



## musubi1000

HA FR201 is same thing but with mic and remote. About $20-25.


----------



## RyanH22

Ordered the green ones without hesitation! I was always interested in them though they are almost flashy, if they sound sweet, looking sweet is a bonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway there is a over ear version of these JVC's as well. JVC Ham5x, $31 on amazon... Wondering if they compare to their in ear brothers?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> Ordered the green ones without hesitation! I was always interested in them though they are almost flashy, if they sound sweet, looking sweet is a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nope I had them. Sold them to some kids..The full sized and portable XX series kinda suck. Lol. I would skip any of the older JVC XXplosive series. The new stuff is what is up with JVC. Even the older HAFX1X was heads and shoulders better than the headphones.


----------



## jiddu

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> What emerges upon hearing these is that the high end (costly) IEM's are primarily about the packaging and promotion.


 

 big surprise, I only ended up in this thread because I was reading another one where people were recommending +$100 earphones to the OP even though 100 was his limit, they were even arguing amongst eachother what is better.  Among all the pages was a single post linking to this thread, the poster talked about the effectiveness of an EQ and the sub $10 Philips he was using and it rung a bell for me since I've gone down this same path before when assembling my HT, which BTW sounds awesome for the price I paid for it, no $1000 pure silver speaker cable on "risers" included LOL.  Anyway how many responses do you think this poster got in that thread?  The answer is 0, completely ignored which is pretty funny.  Audiophiles are suckers and businesses are more than happy to give them something to suck on for a certain price.  I could go on and on, touching topics such as "burn in" etc.. but I don't care, people are free to do what they want if it makes them happy, Head-Fi has been quite usefull to me especially with members such as Dsnuts who can swallow the harsh pill and recognize quality even if it doesn't cost $500.  Not that super expensive gear isn't good or better in many cases but my point is in general, consumers (audiophiles included), are not engineers and logic doesn't really play a huge part in their choices, usually it's the opposite as expensive correlates with better in most our minds when we can't back anything up with real science.
   
  I'm going to pick up some JVC today, granted they're in stock at the store, and I'll see how they stack up to the 2x more expensive Nuforce (which were supposed to be a bargain according to Head-Fi to begin with).
   
  Cheers Dsnuts!  You should change the thread title to something reflecting the nature of what you are doing here, ie. "The awesome IEMs at bargain prices thread"  .. and maybe update the first post with a list of the ones you've found.  Many countries will not have the same gear available but they will have at least some of them, so everyone could find a budget IEM for themselves that way.


----------



## Techno Kid

I guess I've been spoiled by higher-end gear because the FX40 sounds like a $20 or $30 IEM to me.  My buddy that got the CKS77 took a chance with these after everyone saying they sound as good as $100 sets.  I listened to the FX40 and compared them to my MG7, Aurvana IE3 and R-50 which are all $120 and under, they all sounded better then the JVC's.  Tomorrow my R-20's (the R-50 has my wondering how good their cheaper stuff is) will be here they were $39.99 and I'll compare them to the JVC's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> big surprise, I only ended up in this thread because I was reading another one where people were recommending +$100 earphones to the OP even though 100 was his limit, they were even arguing amongst eachother what is better.  Among all the pages was a single post linking to this thread, the poster talked about the effectiveness of an EQ and the sub $10 Philips he was using and it rung a bell for me since I've gone down this same path before when assembling my HT, which BTW sounds awesome for the price I paid for it, no $1000 pure silver speaker cable on "risers" included LOL.  Anyway how many responses do you think this poster got in that thread?  The answer is 0, completely ignored which is pretty funny.  Audiophiles are suckers and businesses are more than happy to give them something to suck on for a certain price.  I could go on and on, touching topics such as "burn in" etc.. but I don't care, people are free to do what they want if it makes them happy, Head-Fi has been quite usefull to me especially with members such as Dsnuts who can swallow the harsh pill and recognize quality even if it doesn't cost $500.  Not that super expensive gear isn't good or better in many cases but my point is in general, consumers (audiophiles included), are not engineers and logic doesn't really play a huge part in their choices, usually it's the opposite as expensive correlates with better in most our minds when we can't back anything up with real science.
> 
> I'm going to pick up some JVC today, granted they're in stock at the store, and I'll see how they stack up to the 2x more expensive Nuforce (which were supposed to be a bargain according to Head-Fi to begin with).
> 
> Cheers Dsnuts!  You should change the thread title to something reflecting the nature of what you are doing here, ie. "The awesome IEMs at bargain prices thread"  .. and maybe update the first post with a list of the ones you've found.  Many countries will not have the same gear available but they will have at least some of them, so everyone could find a budget IEM for themselves that way.


 
   
   
  Agreed, This thread is an evolving one and I am in the process of changing it as we go along. A work in progress for sure..I think headfier's for the most part know that whatever I post for a thread on headfi means they have a certain value criteria for me. If it don't have a great value at the price, it is simple with me. It just don't get a thread. There are plenty of expensive stuff people can read about all day long here at headfi and I remember being ridiculed from some headfiers for doing a thread based on a $7.11 Mp 8320. Lol..These threads shouldn't be about this cheap stuff was the point.
   
  If you guys think about it, who uses their $800 customs while doing your yard work, play or working out..? I certainly wouldn't.. For the most part we all want to believe that we will get a certain sound quality level with the amount of money we all pay but for me I don't look at it that way.. I get just as much enjoyment listening to my cheapos as I do my much more expensive stuff. I base these finds on sound first but hey if it cost $16 what can you say about that. Who says you can't do your yard work, play or work out and not have great sound.?
   
  I don't know exactly how I find these gems. I have my scouts..Jant71..Lol.  but I am lucky that way I suppose. Even though I go through a lot of turds. It is all worth it to find something like these new JVCs. All I am doing is sharing what I find with friends that would probably appreciate a break from not getting much for your money to getting the opposite. I think I was hated as much as liked when I first joined this community and people I think can see me for what I do now. These cheapos are for everyone and not just for the guys that can afford a 8 driver custom iem..That to me makes more sense than anything. I have heard and own many of the more expensive stuff on these threads and many times I wonder why I bought them. They cost so much more than these cheapos yet don't necessarily throw out that much better sound quality. To me if it sounds good and cost $7.11 to $300. It better have some solid value and quality  at that price.
   
  Another role of these cheaper fantastic sounding earphones for the serious music lover..If you guys want to look good among your friends and loved ones and want to start them on the path to good sound..Just throw them one of these JVCs. Not only will you smile as you can actually surprise them with a new box in a favorite color no doubt but I can certainly guarantee they have never heard sound this good from the other cheapo stuff they was using before.. That to me is a sign of a true audiophile..It should be about the sound first, but also happens to be a huge smile inducing bonus that you only spent $16 on them. Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

So here it is. The first comparo. The MG7 vs the HAFX101. Lol.
   
  So. I am A/Bing against my very burned in MG7s. These have more of a monitor type sound with big sub bass and I was thinking this would make for an interesting comparo.
   
  Clarity/ Detail:
   
  HAFX101> MG7s. Everything is more separated vocals instruments and the cleaner sound bodes well for the FX101. In fact I didn't realize just how gimpy the MG7s were until I started to do this comparo but the bass on these do overtake vocals and the highs are almost recessed. After hearing the FX101 cleaner more detailed layered sound these are down right sad actually. The bass rhythm notes on Sade over takes the vocals on these. Overall tone is darker and the sound shot through a small tube, literally.
   
  Highs;
   
  HAFX101>MG7s. The highs are actually much more clearly defined over the MG7s..There is no competition here.  On some tunes the high are again down right gimpy on the MG7s. On timbalands 808. The highs are so limp on the MG7s. I would call them recessed. People that would actually like to hear some clearly defined highs. Stay away from the MG7s.
   
  Mids:
   
  HAFX101>MG7s. The JVCs have much cleaner and more layered mid section. very smooth richer more realized and not so flat sounding as the MG7s. The mids are also gimpy on the MG7s. The mids sound flat and less imaging as a result .I hate to say it but imo these 2 earphones should have been reversed. It is the MG7s that should be sold for $16. Lol For $16 they would sound good. For what they are selling these for.Lol.
   
  Lows:
   
  HAFX101=MG7s. Lol! What you know. I knew the sub bass was strong on the HAFX101 but I had no idea it was at the MG7 level. I think the MG7 is a tad bit stronger but wait it ain't because the sub bass is stronger it is because the sub bass on the FX101 is tighter and cleaner sounding.
   
  Conclusion. I would take a $16 HAFX101 over a MG7 every time. Here is why. These are so much cleaner and tighter just better sounding to my ears vs the MG7. The HAF101 sound like the MG7 done right. The only genre the MG7 sound ok for is EDM but even then the highs are so rolled off on the MG7s they just don't sound right to me. Imagery is the biggest problem for the MG7 or the lack there of.  To my ears the HAF101 sound superior to them in every single way. Better imaging ,better layered sound, cleaner deeper and just sound better overall. . The roles have completely reversed here. The HAFX101 sound like the higher end earphone here.
   
 >


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> I guess I've been spoiled by higher-end gear because the FX40 sounds like a $20 or $30 IEM to me.  My buddy that got the CKS77 took a chance with these after everyone saying they sound as good as $100 sets.  I listened to the FX40 and compared them to my MG7, Aurvana IE3 and R-50 which are all $120 and under, they all sounded better then the JVC's.  Tomorrow my R-20's (the R-50 has my wondering how good their cheaper stuff is) will be here they were $39.99 and I'll compare them to the JVC's.


 
  How much better is the question. If a $120 IEM is only a very slight improvent over an excellent $20 one, then why buy the $120 one(unless you are so rich that $100 means absolutely nothing to you). The HA-FX40 is very good, however I can't honestly say that I like it better than the Panasonic RP-HJE355. Both were around $20 and both have great detail. The HJE355 fits me better, and I prefer the right angle plug it has. The HJE355 is more efficient at 105 db/mw vs 101 db/mw for the HA-FX40. The build quality on the HJE355 does seem a bit better, although both seem sturdy. I can't make up my mind which of these I like better. Both are surely worth buying.
   
  The HA-FX40 has 8.5 mm drivers, while the drivers on the HJE355 are 10.7mm. The enclosures on the HA-FX40 seem much larger than those on the HJE355.
   
  When will JVC make IEMs that use drivers at least 12.5 mm and use carbon nanotube technology?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well. Unless your an absolute fan boy and hate to admit it. I challenge anyone to A/B the FX101 against their MG7s. It is pretty shocking..
   
  HJE355 are ok but I didn't fine them too special. I suppose all of our taste are different.. I did like the older HJE350 but again it is just my opinion but both these JVCs sound superior to anything around the price range to my ears. And even a much more expensive MG7. Lol..


----------



## musubi1000

wow this is great I've gotten 3 great IEMs all for less than $100. goes to show you no longer have to spend big$ to get big sound. thanks everyone and Dsnuts for sharing your finds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but see now. This hobby is so subjective and opinionated..What I consider sounding good might not sound so good to others. It is difficult like that so before you say you got a good deal. I might have gotten you to bite on some earphones that might suck for you..
   
  The one thing I am certain is I have never in the life of me had 100% satisfied rating on any of my threads.. Well I take that back. the CKM500 so far everyone loves em. But minus that. .Even the $7.11 Mp 8320 which sound fantastic for the price but people be bitchen about this and that. It always happens. Lol.. I try is all I can say. So for the guys that eventually get something I suggest on these threads and end up not liking them for whatever your reasons are. I apologize.


----------



## dnullify

Well i've got 50 hours on the FX50s with pink noise...
   
  Problem is i'm too nervous to give them a shot. Last time the highs were so sharp/harsh that i'm still feeling it.
   
  Which sucks, because i actually really enjoy the clarity and detail they have - granted my TF10s and JH5s are far more "open" sounding,  but they sound brilliant for the price. Might have to hand these gems over to my brother...
   
  Do you think the fx101 would be easier on my ears? I like bass, but not at the expense of an open soundstage, detail, or clarity. Turns out my ears cant handle anything even remotely close to overly crisp/sharp/sparkly even though i like detail in the highs...
   
  I should really never listen to foo fighters bridges burning with anything not flat... too many cymbal hits.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Well i've got 50 hours on the FX50s with pink noise...
> 
> Problem is i'm too nervous to give them a shot. Last time the highs were so sharp/harsh that i'm still feeling it.
> 
> ...


 

 Actually I was gonna PM you and tell you to try out a FX101..The FX40s as you know is more about the clarity and detailed sound.  The FX101 is much more easier to listen to. You can think of these as a bigger bassier musical version of the FX40s. The highs are not as extended on these FX40s so they will be much easier for you to listen to.


----------



## dnullify

Are they along the same lines as the SHE3850, or much better in every regard? I really like the SHE when i first got them, but for whatever reason i'm now finding the bass overbearing of detail. Dunno if this is just because of burn-in, recent listening habits, or whatnot.
   
  Then again $16 shipped is probably worth a shot.
   
   
  We should start a tally of how many units of specific models have been bought during the course of this 100+ page thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you see me comparing a she3580 to a mg7?  The fx101s are an upgrade to the she3580 and the mg7 for that matter.


----------



## dnullify

Haha, i guess i should have drawn that conclusion.
   
   
  definitely gonna grab a pair of the 101s.
   
  i actually really like these 40s. I'm going to have to put together a list of mellow music to listen to with them. I actually really enjoy the sound, but the second the snare is hit, or the crash symbol is smashed,even at low volumes there is pain. I can't say i've experienced this before, and I play the drums! It's almost jarring, like bass impact but in the highs like a pin to the eardrum.
   
  I really like these though, call me optimistic but i'm going to put these in for another 50 hours of pink noise and see if anything changes.
   
  edit: and the words ending in "s" comes off really sharp in male/female vocals.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually I was gonna PM you and tell you to try out a FX101..The FX40s as you know is more about the clarity and detailed sound.  The FX101 is much more easier to listen to. You can think of these as a bigger bassier musical version of the FX40s. The highs are not as extended on these FX40s so they will be much easier for you to listen to.


 
  Good to know. I might actually prefer the HA-FX101 to the HA-FX40. I am not very treble sensitive, yet I do find the treble on the HA-FX40 to be a bit of a problem for me, especially at higher volumes. The bass on the HA-FX40 sounds a bit strange. I can't put my finger on it, but it just doesn't sound natural. The bass on the HA-FX1X doesn't sound natural to me either, while the bass on the Panasonic RP-HJE450 does sound natural to me. I am hoping the bass on the HA-FX101 will sound natural to me.
   
  The HA-FX40 is good for the price, however it does have its issues.


----------



## Dacrazydude

That's a huge claim Nuts. The MG7 have been acknowledged as the sub bass kings for awhile and you stating that these are better at Everything for just 16 bucks!? This is a claim I have to check out myself soon. Im prepared to be shocked.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dacrazydude said:


> That's a huge claim Nuts. The MG7 have been acknowledged as the sub bass kings for awhile and you stating that these are better at Everything for just 16 bucks!? This is a claim I have to check out myself soon. Im prepared to be shocked.


 
  sub bass kings with terribad sound quality.  I just did an A /B. I can undestand why people are facinated with them.  But I am just telling it like I hear it. I didn't realize  how unspectacular those are inover all sound quality untill I started paying close attention to their sound.  I am so much more impressed with the fx101s .   Here is the real test. take a fx101 let someone hear them in a blind test and then let them hear the mg7.  It won't take too much for that person to figure out which one has the better sound. It is easy to hear the differences in the two actually.
   
  Truth be told you can have the biggest brawniest sub bass on the planet . That don't mean nothing to me if the rest of the sound isn't right. I demand more out of my $100 earphones.


----------



## musubi1000

dnullify said:


> Haha, i guess i should have drawn that conclusion.
> 
> 
> definitely gonna grab a pair of the 101s.
> ...


I'm having the same problem. They've smoothed out a bit since opening package 20-30 hours on mine so far. But it's still there. It's almost like it overdrives your ear in the treble side. But everything sounds soo good. I've done side by side with the CKS77s and there is no treble pain with the ATs.

Edit: mine have about 25 hrs on them now and I've noticed more pain with my 1st gen iPad with the HP out. Less with my iPhone 4. When I add my CMoy to the mix it slightly rolls off the treble and the pain goes away with either source and sounds even better. I suspect a spike in the 16-20k is the culprit. I wonder how long these drivers take to settle in?


----------



## jiddu

My impressions of the fx101s is pretty damn good at $30 nevermind $15 or whatever you guys are paying down in the states.  It's hard to compare these to the nuforce 700x since they are so so different in many ways, in fact an A/B would be impossible to do because of these differences.  I'll explain all and give a more detailed impression later, all I'm going to say for now is that my appreciation for the nuforce hasn't diminished now that I've these JVC but at the same time I'm very impressed by the fx101s.. it's a fantastic value and shouldn't be shunned by IEM fanatics just because of the price and the fact that they are marketed to the budget conscious mainstream, they really are a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Dsnuts

Keep them on the burn they get much better before it's done. For guys that own the CKS77. The XF101 will be the earphones you will be more impressed with..


----------



## Brandon7s

Yo, Dsnuts! It's been a while since I've checked in on your discoveries (the last one I bought on your recommendation was the CKS77), so I figured I'd see what new stuff you've dug up for me to buy. I just ordered both the JVC HA-FX40 and the FX101. I'm particularly interested in the FX40, but since they are only about around 16 bucks each, I had to get both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   You've said that the FX40 are actually better than the CKM77s, right? If so, then I will be one happy man. I LOVE the CKM77s. If they had a LITTLE bit more bass than I would consider them the perfect headphones, soundwise. Unfortunately, the cable is all kinds of wonky andthe microphones are sub-par. Other than that, I absolutely love them. They ARE slightly on the harsh side still, in the highs, but I think that's more dependent on what kind of music you're listening to. They aren't very forgiving, so if the FX40 are a little more forgiving that would suite me just fine.
   
  In any case, I'm really looking forward to trying both of these IEMs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> My impressions of the fx101s is pretty damn good at $30 nevermind $15 or whatever you guys are paying down in the states.  It's hard to compare these to the nuforce 700x since they are so so different in many ways, in fact an A/B would be impossible to do because of these differences.  I'll explain all and give a more detailed impression later, all I'm going to say for now is that my appreciation for the nuforce hasn't diminished now that I've these JVC but at the same time I'm very impressed by the fx101s.. it's a fantastic value and shouldn't be shunned by IEM fanatics just because of the price and the fact that they are marketed to the budget conscious mainstream, they really are a diamond in the rough.


 
  Oh nice you got them..Look forward to hear what people have to say about these. Between the 2 JVCs or both I am certain you guys will be impressed by these.
   
  Was listening to my now 80 hour burned in FX40s. These sound fantastic for Jazz. and acoustical music. But for hiphop, soul, pop and rock the FX101 get the head time. 
   
  One last tip. Make absolute sure you guys are getting a solid sound seal in your ears on both these earphones. Especailly the FX40..They will sound very bright with even just a little bit of looseness.. I had that happen to me.. I notice once they are firm in the ear with the right seal they sound much better.. The eartips are somewhat flimsy so I can see some of you guys getting a loose fit for these earphones. I suppose cheaper tips are gonna be on cheaper earphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





brandon7s said:


> Yo, Dsnuts! It's been a while since I've checked in on your discoveries (the last one I bought on your recommendation was the CKS77), so I figured I'd see what new stuff you've dug up for me to buy. I just ordered both the JVC HA-FX40 and the FX101. I'm particularly interested in the FX40, but since they are only about around 16 bucks each, I had to get both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good to see you on the threads again. Ya both these are crazy.. You will see what I mean.. Though I will tell you this. The real upgrade to the CKM77 sound is a much more refined version of them the new  CKM500.. You can check out that thread. But in the future those are what I recommend to you.. But for now. Check out what JVC has up their sleeves.


----------



## Brandon7s

I checked out some of that CKM500 thread - they sound very impressive, but cost more than I'm looking to spend at the moment. They'll be my next big purchase though, unless some of these new JVC's end up being better than them. I'll wait for your review of them first. I'm very curious about them!


----------



## Dsnuts

Basically I will just make it simple for you fellas.
   
  If you had the isurus and want an upgrade.  The FX40
   
  If you had the SHE3580 and liked their sound.. The FX101...
   
  The FX40 is a clean farily well balanced sound (after burn in)  with a stupid amount of detail and lovely sparkle to them highs. Really good bass for being an earphone that is detailed oriented. The sub bass is strong with this one.
   
  The FX101 is for guys who enjoy a full bass end with your balance and clarity...Both of these represent some of the best values for  their type of sound signature I have ever heard.
   
  Negatives... The FX40 are not for guys that don't like energetic clean/ brighter sound. These also need a long burn in. Absolutely needs a soild sound seal so you must pay attention to your eartips and how well they fit in your ears.
                    
                   .... The FX101 is less detailed than the FX40 but makes up for it with solid balance imaging and a full sound.  Thicker bigger sound of the 2


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





brandon7s said:


> I checked out some of that CKM500 thread - they sound very impressive, but cost more than I'm looking to spend at the moment. They'll be my next big purchase though, unless some of these new JVC's end up being better than them. I'll wait for your review of them first. I'm very curious about them!


 
  Oh yea. I am very much looking forward to JVCs newest FXD80. You bet I will give them the full treatment once I get my hands on them.
   
  The FX40 is using the same carbon nanotube material being used for their upcomming FXD60, 70, and 80 so these will give you an idea of the capabilities of this material.. Oh an I forgot to mention yes. These do sound similar to the CKM77 but  with stronger sub bass lesser highs as well.


----------



## dustdevil

Can someone with a fx40 kindly measure its nozzle size please? and do anyone hear any peaks/dips with the fx40?


----------



## Formula

I tried to stay away from this thread. Was doing great not having bought any new IEM's in a few months..  
   
  Just ordered both the FX40 and FX101... Hard not to with Dsnuts reviews. lol O_o


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> Can someone with a fx40 kindly measure its nozzle size please? and do anyone hear any spikes/dips with the fx40?


 
  It looks like it may be 5.5mm. I am not good with this type of measurement and don't have a calipers to measure it properly, so I don't make any promises about how accurate this measurement is. Wearing two pairs of reading glasses and using a tape measure is not the proper way to make such measurements.


----------



## dustdevil

jk1 said:


> It looks like it may be 5.5mm. I am not good with this type of measurement and don't have a calipers to measure it properly, so I don't make any promises about how accurate this measurement is. Wearing two pairs of reading glasses and using a tape measure is not the proper way to make such measurements.


 
   

   Quote: 





jiddu said:


> EDIT: nevermind you want the fx40, fx101 nozzle is also 5.5mm






  Thanks a lot


----------



## jiddu

EDIT: nevermind you want the fx40, fx101 nozzle is also 5.5mm


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea. I am very much looking forward to JVCs newest FXD80. You bet I will give them the full treatment once I get my hands on them.
> 
> The FX40 is using the same carbon nanotube material being used for their upcomming FXD60, 70, and 80 so these will give you an idea of the capabilities of this material.. Oh an I forgot to mention yes. These do sound similar to the CKM77 but  with stronger sub bass lesser highs as well.


 
  It looks like the HA-FXD60 is a microdriver IEM with a 5.8mm driver. I was hoping for carbon nanotube IEMs with drivers larger than 8.5mm.
   
http://www.monsteronline.name/archives/5-8mm-unit-jvc-released-three-new-ear-headphones/
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-earbuds-Victor-HA-FXD60-R-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/140753272259?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20c58c7dc3&ssPageName=RSS:B:STORE:US:101


----------



## reynard80

Can't find the FX40 and FX101. Are they not available in Europe?


----------



## JK1

I guess those in Europe will need patience, except if they are willing to order from the US or Asia. Few dealers in the US even have these yet. I guess most Japanese brands release products in Japan first, then perhaps the rest of Asia and the US, then Europe and then South Amarica. It seems like the major dealers in the US that ship worldwide might not even have these yet. Shipping from the US or Asia may be expensive on a percentage  basis, unless you get together with a few people and order a bunch at a time.


----------



## musubi1000

jk1 said:


> It looks like the HA-FXD60 is a microdriver IEM with a 5.8mm driver. I was hoping for carbon nanotube IEMs with drivers larger than 8.5mm.
> 
> http://www.monsteronline.name/archives/5-8mm-unit-jvc-released-three-new-ear-headphones/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-earbuds-Victor-HA-FXD60-R-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/140753272259?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20c58c7dc3&ssPageName=RSS:B:STORE:US:101


JVCs micro driver is something interesting. Before I bought the FXC51 I wouldnt have recommended just based on size alone but it's size is deceptive of its performance. Imagine performance like the 40. 

Another note my 40s are no longer painful in the higher frequencies after about 50 hours


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> JVCs micro driver is something interesting. Before I bought the FXC51 I wouldnt have recommended just based on size alone but it's size is deceptive of its performance. Imagine performance like the 40.
> Another note my 40s are no longer painful in the higher frequencies after about 50 hours


 
  The FXD60 is interesting, however the treble on the HA-FXC51 and HA-FXC80 microdriver IEMs does sound unnatural. Perhaps the same will be the case with the FXD60. Some people like unnatural sound though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> JVCs micro driver is something interesting. Before I bought the FXC51 I wouldnt have recommended just based on size alone but it's size is deceptive of its performance. Imagine performance like the 40.
> Another note my 40s are no longer painful in the higher frequencies after about 50 hours


 
   
  So I do a lot of critical listening on the drive to work and back. Yes I am guilty of listening to my portable rig while I drive. I took my well burned in FX40 home and started to listen to them on the way to work this morning.. Journeys greatest hits and then some Steve Miller band.
   
  Damn guys I don't know what to say. The sound is incredible. I was smiling like a fool on the way to work because the sound I was hearing was something I have never heard for what we payed for these things..These seem to get better and better with more use and burn. It wouldn't surprise me if these need a full 200 hours of burn for full potential. They have improved and the sound now is just stupid.
   
  I don't know which one I like over the other. Both of the new JVCs are astounding..I think I like them both for the different sounds they represent. Both compliment each other a perfect one two punch.  One for more acoustical and I have to admit vocal music on the FX40 is something else. It is just a beautiful sound. The other for EDM, and my hiphop collection. Rock n metal..


----------



## eke2k6

I just got my FX40 in. I'll update in a few mins


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> JVCs micro driver is something interesting. Before I bought the FXC51 I wouldnt have recommended just based on size alone but it's size is deceptive of its performance. Imagine performance like the 40.
> Another note my 40s are no longer painful in the higher frequencies after about 50 hours


 
  Perhaps I didn't give my HA-FX40 enough burn in. It is getting more burn in right now.
   
  As for driver size, perhaps part of what matters is some sort of  relationship between the size of the driver to the distance from the eardrum, so a small driver very close to the eardrum might have a much greater impact than a larger one further away.  I guess the impact may be related to the distance to the second power. Of course it is much more complicated than that, as microdrivers within the ear canal greatly minimize the amount of sound being reflected off the walls of the ear canal.High frequencies are so directional and seem to be affected to a much greater degree by reflection than lower frequencies. That might explain why the highs on microdriver IEMs sound so unusual.  Regular headphones also have to contend with how the shape of the outer ear affects the sound.


----------



## eke2k6

Ok. First of all, these sound very good.
   
  They seem a bit treble happy to my ears. The overall sound is cool and vocals are a bit distant, but it could be because I've been listening to the ASG-1. Sub-bass is pretty nice though. These are great for trance though. I'm listening to Tiesto's "No memory from Yesterday," and it sounds pretty damn good. I can definitely hear the V-shaped signature, which seems to be Dave's favorite type of sound. They also rock out at metal.
   
  The sounstage is huge for an iem of this size. I had a couple of out of head moments when listening to James Blake's "Limit to Your Love."
   
  The drivers are fast as hell too. Almost on the same level as the GR07, which is pretty frickin crazy for the price. It also doesn't mess around with instrument separation.
   
  I can't really say I'd personally recommend it for vocal lovers, but anybody who loves EDM or fast paced rock/metal CANNOT pass these up, especially when you take the price into consideration.


----------



## phantompersona

Well im finally getting around to buying the fx101's and fx40. Wheres the cheapest place to buy??i usually check ebay and amazon, is their a place cheaper?


----------



## bjaardker

Just got my JVC FX40s...been listening for appx 20 minutes.

 Instant impressions:

 Separation & clarity is on par with $100-150 level headphones.
 Has a classic "in your head" soundstage that is common with most IEMs. This is accentuated by a sub-bass that feels like its coming from the middle of your sinuses.
 Sub-bass is a little more forward than the Philips SHE3580s, but the extention isn't quite there. The 3580s have the 18-30HZ rumble that these are lacking.
 Seem like they might be a little hiss prone.
 Also seem to be picky about both the source and source material. From my HTC Arrive they sound pretty mediocre, yet I plug them into my PC and suddenly WHOOOMP, THERE'S THE SOUND! 
 The highs do definitely have a little bit more sizzle than I would prefer, I suspect they'll tame enough with burn.
 Have I mentioned the separation and clarity yet? 
   
  So far, and I hate to say this because I was such a huge fan of them, but I would have to say the sound is better than the SHE3580s. DSNuts was right.  
  
  I look forward to trying these with both my ZO2 and Soundmagic A10. Also will be interested in A/B'ing with my MMDTs since at first blush separation and clarity is awfully close.



 (The redness is because I had been wearing Senn cirucumaurals for 3 hours or so before hand.)


----------



## dnullify

got my 40s from buy.com's ebay page... probably better to just get them from buy.com or amazon. 101's are $16 shipped, which is relatively hassle free.
   
   
   
  anyone have any ideas as to mods to tone down the highs? Other than tips, that is. None of the tips i've got did anything for those highs.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> anyone have any ideas as to mods to tone down the highs? Other than tips, that is. None of the tips i've got did anything for those highs.


 
   
  I've tried both the foamies that come with them and some complys I had laying around. Same with both of them, no attenuation. I think the bore on this IEM might be too large to have much impact from foamies.


----------



## musubi1000

dsnuts said:


> So I do a lot of critical listening on the drive to work and back. Yes I am guilty of listening to my portable rig while I drive. I took my well burned in FX40 home and started to listen to them on the way to work this morning.. Journeys greatest hits and then some Steve Miller band.
> 
> Damn guys I don't know what to say. The sound is incredible. I was smiling like a fool on the way to work because the sound I was hearing was something I have never heard for what we payed for these things..These seem to get better and better with more use and burn. It wouldn't surprise me if these need a full 200 hours of burn for full potential. They have improved and the sound now is just stupid.
> 
> I don't know which one I like over the other. Both of the new JVCs are astounding..I think I like them both for the different sounds they represent. Both compliment each other a perfect one two punch.  One for more acoustical and I have to admit vocal music on the FX40 is something else. It is just a beautiful sound. The other for EDM, and my hiphop collection. Rock n metal..


Completely agree. With just these two phones I don't think anyone would need another. Hit em hi and low for under $50. If anything an awesome starting point.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok. First of all, these sound very good.
> 
> They seem a bit treble happy to my ears. The overall sound is cool and vocals are a bit distant, but it could be because I've been listening to the ASG-1. Sub-bass is pretty nice though. These are great for trance though. I'm listening to Tiesto's "No memory from Yesterday," and it sounds pretty damn good. I can definitely hear the V-shaped signature, which seems to be Dave's favorite type of sound. They also rock out at metal.
> 
> ...


 
   
  These change once you burn them. They will be more impressive once you commence the burn. Trust me on this. The distant sound the v shape. Lol. Wait till you hear these after about 100 hours.. Trust a bro. Burn like you have never burned before..You will change your statement about vocal music once you burn these..Lol.
  Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Just got my JVC FX40s...been listening for appx 20 minutes.
> 
> Instant impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  Good to see you getting these my friend. I will tell you right now because you are a bass lover..If you haven't gotten them yet. Try out a FX101. Be prepared for a nice surprise.  Happy listening fellas.. And BURN!!!! These Carbon nanotubes are EXTRA STIFF. Burn baby burn!!


----------



## ericp10

Man, I almost succumbed and hit the button on those two JVCs, but came to my senses quickly! I'm have my ASG-1.2 coming back to me soon; I have the $15 Scosche IEM856 dual dynamic/BA driver coming in; and the $72 ATH-CKM500. I think that's enough for me. Plus I know I'm going to get that Vsonic hybrid, and perhaps the JVC FXD80. Then I want a couple of new customs, so I will live through you guys on some of the cheaper but great sounding stuff. I do believe you though, because not as cheap, but the Audiofly AF45 is outstanding to retail for $60 or less.  Happy listening.
   
  (oh, forgot I have the JVC FXT-90 - when my buddy ever return it back to me - to satisfy that JVC house sound I love so much)


----------



## jiddu

Damn, I wrote most of a lengthy review of the fx101 phones and somehow deleted it all.  I really don't feel like doing it again so here is a coles notes version:
   
  Very good sounding at the price, I'm not kidding these could easily go for a higher price based on the sound alone.  The build quality of the phones themselves seems solid enough, the cabling is very thin and cheap looking especially at the plug and where the cable goes inside the housing on the phones, but the big upside is that there is very little microphonics on these so I'm not complaining.  Aesthetically speaking they look like budget phones targeted at teens/preteens but the sonic capabilities of these are something else.
   
  The phones come with 3 sizes of tips which should really do for most people, I ended up sticking my smallest tips from the old nuforce ne700x when experimenting but the stock tips worked right for me as well.  Comfort is 10x better on these for my ears than the nuforces, for people with small ear canals like me these JVC are very nice, ne700x would hurt within an hour of listening while the fx101 are comfortable for hours.  Isolation is also very good on these, quite a bit better than the ne700x but the nuforces were never said to isolate very well even with a tight seal, no such problem with the fx101 if you need isolation.
   
  Soundwise thumbs up from me, there is great clarity and detail in almost all frequency ranges, the fx101 is much more efficient than my now dead nuforces, I'd say the nuforces needed at least 30% more juice to reach the same sound pressure level as the fx101.. the slight downside of this sensitivity is that when no music is playing but the player is turned on there is a very faint hiss that can be heard, this is on a cowoni9 with an amp powerfull enough to drive Ultrasone HFI780 quite decently so with other players the hiss may be inaudible.  To me not a big deal, I don't listen to absolute silence on my player so..
   
  The sound signature is a fun V shape as expected, though to me the first half of the V (the lower end) is much more pronounced.  Right out of the box I found the bass as a whole to be overbearing, nice and meaty sounding but a bit overdone and somewhat wrong to my ears because it would hide detail in the lower bass range and bleed into the mids a bit, it just sounded a tad boomy.. playing with the EQ I found that dropping a narrow band at 135Hz by 2db changed the phone from a good budget bass phone to something wonderfull.  In fact after playing with the EQ for hours I'm not touching the other ranges at all anymore, I may find a more optimal setting for the bass yet but that 2db drop at 135Hz has taken a lot of the boomyness out and brought out the detail in the mid and lower bass area, it's smoothed the lower end out nicely in comparison to what it was.  I'm sure I'm not perfectly flat on the bass response but it is much much better and the detail is that approaching what I had with the ne700x now, and it's still quite fun.  Extension is good as well, songs recorded and mastered with a wide dynamic range really show presence in the sub bass, especially after adjusting the upper bass down a bit.
   
  The mids and highs are just about right to me on the fx101, taking down the upper bass has also helped the mids out a bit which were not too bad to begin with.. again I won't claim a perfect balance but I've not needed to touch any of the other frequencies, there's lots of detail and clarity across the ranges.
   
   
  To conclude, these are an awesome deal at $30, if you're buying them for under $20 in the states it's a steal because the sound is comparable to higher class phones.  The higher end IEMs may or may not offer you more than this budget phone but if the difference is 5% or 10% in quality I'm not sure another $100,$200,$300 is worth it to me, that is up to you to decide.  Only complaint I have is the bass tuning on these phones out of the box, I prefer fixing mids and upper ranges with the EQ as I find it much easier but I think I found something quite nice in the end, I think the bass is now more enjoyable than the nuforce ne700x which was fantastic in it's own right.
   
  Cheers Dsnuts, I like my FX101s.. wish we had US pricing up here cause then I'd be all over the fx40 as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Man, I almost succumbed and hit the button on those two JVCs, but came to my senses quickly! I'm have my ASG-1.2 coming back to me soon; I have the $15 Scosche IEM856 dual dynamic/BA driver coming in; and the $72 ATH-CKM500. I think that's enough for me. Plus I know I'm going to get that Vsonic hybrid, and perhaps the JVC FXD80. Then I want a couple of new customs, so I will live through you guys on some of the cheaper but great sounding stuff. I do believe you though, because not as cheap, but the Audiofly AF45 is outstanding to retail for $60 or less.  Happy listening.
> 
> (oh, forgot I have the JVC FXT-90 - when my buddy ever return it back to me - to satisfy that JVC house sound I love so much)


 

 I am envious eric you are all about the best of the best and while these cheapos probably got your curiosity going. You are skipping the teasers and going for the best. I look forward to see what you have to say about the CKM500 and the many others you are getting soon.. .These are exciting times. So much greatness that are coming out. This hobby continues to evolve. You are the best my friend..I appreciate all your insight and know how on these earphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> Damn, I wrote most of a lengthy review of the fx101 phones and somehow deleted it all.  I really don't feel like doing it again so here is a coles notes version:
> 
> Very good sounding at the price, I'm not kidding these could easily go for a higher price based on the sound alone.  The build quality of the phones themselves seems solid enough, the cabling is very thin and cheap looking especially at the plug and where the cable goes inside the housing on the phones, but the big upside is that there is very little microphonics on these so I'm not complaining.  Aesthetically speaking they look like budget phones targeted at teens/preteens but the sonic capabilities of these are something else.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey this is a great take on them. I am glad you got a good sounding cheapo.. I have been burning my pair in non stop on both earphones and both have been improving for me. I know many of you guys don't believe in burn in but I have to say both earphones do sound better after some burn time.. I am very amazed at the level of sound I am getting on both pairs of earphones. It is just awesome to get more for your money on these cheaper Iems. It just makes me all warm and fuzzy.. Lol. Happy listening my friend and I hope these will last a bit longer than your nuForces.


----------



## jant71

Maybe Eric can do a CKM500 vs. FXT90 comparison sometime. Sounds like an interesting A/B to me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Maybe Eric can do a CKM500 vs. FXT90 comparison sometime. Sounds like an interesting A/B to me.


 

 Oh I am sure he will let us know. I am curious too.


----------



## Sil3nce

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFXC80-Series-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B003AIL2HY
   
  Anyone try these yet?
   
  Nevermind, I meant in comparison to the 40s.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think Katun has them. If I remember what he said about them in his FX67 thread. He didn't like them for some reason. Those use the same drivers that are on the FXC51. Some folks like them over the FXC51.. I am sure they have a similar tuning to the FXC51. more balanced and less boomy n the bass is what the word is on them .
   
  To my ears the new FX40 I like more than the older FXC51.  And it is because of these FX40s I am eagerly awaiting the new FXD80.. IT looks like the FXD60s are being sold on ebay but that price is not a good one. I know the price will drop once the other earphones will be released.
   
  So I realize now that the boosted highs are on here for a reason. This is funny but the v shape sound you guys are hearing on open box. Is FLAT now. Lol. The mids come up to the highs and the highs mellow out. So what I am hearing now? Much better balanced clean even sound. so again commence burn and do not fully judge these until at least a 100 hours.
   
  When having just one simply isn't enough.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am envious eric you are all about the best of the best and while these cheapos probably got your curiosity going. You are skipping the teasers and going for the best. I look forward to see what you have to say about the CKM500 and the many others you are getting soon.. .These are exciting times. So much greatness that are coming out. This hobby continues to evolve. You are the best my friend..I appreciate all your insight and know how on these earphones.


 
  Thank you Dsnuts. I admit I was a bit skeptical regarding your assessment of cheap IEMs when you first started posting about these cheapies, but you have been right on point, my friend. I have yet to hear anything that didn't sound as you described it to be (regardless of whether I liked the sound signature (Isurus) or not (CKM50). So keep finding the bargains for us. Oh, and you're right, what you could only get in sound for $200 or more a couple of years ago you can easily find for under $50 nowadays. Happy listening!!


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





sil3nce said:


> http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFXC80-Series-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B003AIL2HY
> 
> Anyone try these yet?
> 
> Nevermind, I meant in comparison to the 40s.


 
  I have both of these. They are very different. The HAFXC80 is a microdriver IEM. I just compared them side by side. The bass on the HA-FX40 is so much better. The HA-FX40 is also much more comfortable. With the HAFXC80, the hard driver enclosure is the ear canal. The sound the HA-FX40 is also more natural.


----------



## JK1

Now I remember why I don't use the HAFXC51 and HAFXC80 I bought a few months ago. They are uncomfortable, and the treble sounds strange. The bass is also a bit weak. i guess I'll pass on the FXD60 and other microdriver IEMs.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good to see you getting these my friend. I will tell you right now because you are a bass lover..If you haven't gotten them yet. Try out a FX101. Be prepared for a nice surprise.  Happy listening fellas.. And BURN!!!! These Carbon nanotubes are EXTRA STIFF. Burn baby burn!!


 
   
  Burning away as we speak, as is my wallet because I ordered the FX101s early this morning. 
   
  One of the things that is really impressing me with the FX40 is how fast the driver is. I don't know how it's able to produce such prominent bass while maintaining the clarity and accuracy in the rest of the spectrum for just $20.


----------



## inContrast

Luckily I found FX101s that will ship to Alaska and I am so stoked. As if it's some baron wilderness. Shipping stuff here is silly sometimes. 

 I couldn't find FX40s that will ship but surely in a month or two more vendors will have them. By that time though Dsnuts will have found the next best thing. I can't wait.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Burning away as we speak, as is my wallet because I ordered the FX101s early this morning.
> 
> One of the things that is really impressing me with the FX40 is how fast the driver is. I don't know how it's able to produce such prominent bass while maintaining the clarity and accuracy in the rest of the spectrum for just $20.


 
   
  Exactly this!! So I bet you guys were thinking I was smoking something when I mentioned this on my initial impression of this. These have the precision and speed of BAs but with the full bass end of a Dynamic..JVC is definitely onto something here with these drivers.
  Quote: 





incontrast said:


> Luckily I found FX101s that will ship to Alaska and I am so stoked. As if it's some baron wilderness. Shipping stuff here is silly sometimes.
> 
> I couldn't find FX40s that will ship but surely in a month or two more vendors will have them. By that time though Dsnuts will have found the next best thing. I can't wait.


 
   
  Well that all depends. I only wish there was more like these JVCs. But I do have hope because of these JVCs. Other Japanese manufacturers.. SONY, Panasonic, AT. All come to mind are gonna have to offer more for less..These equal some of these guys best offerings not a year ago. But we have JVC to thank for these gems for sure.
   
  The FX101 is a fantastic iem. I almost poo my pants when I heard them on first listen. Believe me the sound that comes from the HAFX101 and these FX40s has nothing to do with what we all pay for them. We will see what happens. It is a very exciting time for earphone fans...If only the headphone guys realized where the real innovation is now a days. Lol! Hey I love my full sized but my goodness. You want to talk about a leap in sound quality both these represent over anything $16 in headphone land. Lol!


----------



## Sil3nce

Just went through like 30 pages.
Funny thing, I was looking at the fx40 2 monthes ago, thought it was an interesting design with technology that reminded me of the sony sa5000.
They even look like a mini one! It's no surprise that they're a steal.
Thanks for emptying my wallet more mah nuts.
ps: I enjoyed the cks77 immensely.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I have 112 hours burn-in on the 40's. Okay to stop the burn and enjoy listening to them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sil3nce said:


> Just went through like 30 pages.
> Funny thing, I was looking at the fx40 2 monthes ago, thought it was an interesting design with technology that reminded me of the sony sa5000.
> They even look like a mini one! It's no surprise that they're a steal.
> Thanks for emptying my wallet more mah nuts.
> ps: I enjoyed the cks77 immensely.


 

 Oh nice you got them. Ya those are a permanent part of my collection. Lol! you make it sound like I am getting you guys to bite on a high end earphone that are the norm around here. The FX40 cost $21 bux and the FX101 $16.. In headfi terms. That don't equate to tax for a decent headphone. Lol!.
   
  The thing is I can't promise everyone that ends up getting these will like them or end up enamored by them like I have but I will tell you guys one thing for sure. I truly doubt there is anything out there in headphone land that can match the sounds coming out of these earphones for the cost. I know there are plenty of budget iems on these threads and I am sure even more we haven't heard yet. But the value for sound is through the roof on both these gems.. So far I simply have not heard anything that approach both these for the price.
   
  I look forward to everyones input on these. I truly hope you guys can understand my enthusiasm for these earphones. Why I am so excited about these..While others on these threads spend $100s Lets all spend $10s and get the same or even better sound. Lol!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I have 112 hours burn-in on the 40's. Okay to stop the burn and enjoy listening to them?


 
   
  Lol! That avatar of yours is truly awesome. SO heinous with the FX1X stuck in the ears. Love it. hahaha. You enjoy your earphones.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol! That avatar of yours is truly awesome. SO heinous with the FX1X stuck in the ears. Love it. hahaha. You enjoy your earphones.


 
   
  Thanks, Just a touch of dark humor, lol. I had a blast doing the Photoshop on it. What helped was the right shrunken head and the right photos of IEM's - a pair oriented similar to how they'd look on a head facing just the right direction. I guess picking out the images was as important as the photo editing. 
   
  Edited to add: The other idea was to do Princess Leia with her Star Wars hair style altered to look like hairy cans.


----------



## musubi1000

OH WOW no kidding! These really have set a new standard. The treble has almost completely smoothed out to reveal a respectably high ceiling. The completely black background and sub bass only adds to the depth of these gems. I wasn't sure how these could improve but just take everything great about them and double down. 

 I wasn't sure if the CKS77 recommendation could have been bettered but I think I stand corrected. Great job D.


----------



## Prakhar

Did the highs mellow out enough for you?


----------



## musubi1000

prakhar said:


> Did the highs mellow out enough for you?


Yes the 40s highs have almost completely smoothed out. Now 85% of the pain I was experiencing is gone and only directly out of iPad with loud vol shows this now. Mine have less than 60 hrs on em. 

It's funny but these 40s were smooth out of box and the grew into a slightly painful treble and is now smoothing into the brightest most delicate detailed non fatiguing iem yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> Yes the 40s highs have almost completely smoothed out. Now 85% of the pain I was experiencing is gone and only directly out of iPad with loud vol shows this now. Mine have less than 60 hrs on em.
> It's funny but these 40s were smooth out of box and the grew into a slightly painful treble and is now smoothing into the brightest most delicate detailed non fatiguing iem yet.


 
   
  I should have known these were gonna change for the better. Every single JVC earphone I have had to date needed at least an 80 hours of full burn for them to come out right. The HAFXC51. Sound so harsh out of box, after 100 hours of burn comes out detailed and airy. Still like to hear these once in a while.  The HAFX1X.  The worst sounding bassy earphones I have heard. Well that's not true. It is the new Pioneer CL-721 are the worst. But sounded terribad on open box. All boom and almost no highs and no mids. Lol. After a week of full burn the highs and the mids literally pop out and became proper after.
   
  These FX41 and the FX101 both need full on burns for them to sound correct. In fact the FX101 I am still no where near full burn so they have more potential which come to think of it is pretty crazy cuz they sounded fantastic on open box. Lol..


----------



## JK1

I agree. My HA-FX40 is starting to sound better. The bass is starting to sound more natural, and the highs are toning down.
   
  How are you burning these in? Do you just play music through them, and how loud? I am playing them from my mp3 player somewhat louder than the volume I listen with, but not loud enough for them to distort. In the past I let them burn in using a radio Walkman. It has 100 hour battery life. I have usb battery packs I connect to my mp3 players, so I can let them play for many hours in a row. I guess some like to burn them in at normal listening volume, however that might take much too long.


----------



## Dsnuts

These need an aggressive burn. I have a dedicated burn in station which consist of my ASUS laptop and a creative Xfi external sound card with a 5 hub belkin splitter at the end of it. It is brilliant. I just leave my earphones and headphone on a volume level around 7-8 out of 10.
   
  Which is fairly loud using a 5 hour drum n bass compilation. This beats the tard out of them drivers. Pink noise works too but this method for me works perfectly.


----------



## Sil3nce

dsnuts said:


> These need an aggressive burn. I have a dedicated burn in station which consist of my ASUS laptop and a creative Xfi external sound card with a 5 hub belkin splitter at the end of it. It is brilliant. I just leave my earphones and headphone on a volume level around 7-8 out of 10.
> 
> Which is fairly loud using a 5 hour drum n bass compilation. This beats the tard out of them drivers. Pink noise works too but this method for me works perfectly for me.




Beat the tard out of them drivers.
You made my day lol.


----------



## JosephKim

Hm I thought I ordered these but now Im not sure LOL. Weird. I cant find an email confirmation from buy.com.......


----------



## Sil3nce

josephkim said:


> Hm I thought I ordered these but now Im not sure LOL. Weird. I cant find an email confirmation from buy.com.......




Lol, didn't get one from amazon either or one for the scosche.


----------



## JosephKim

sooo strange I was 100% sure i ordered them.. maybe im going crazy


----------



## KEP1

Just got the FX40 in recently and noticed something today. After listening to my soundmagic E10's for a good while and switching to these their volume level seems WAY lower than my soundmagics. I'm listening straight from the headphone jack on my PC. I had my PC volume level at about 50% and the media player's volume at about 50% for the soundmagics. Switching to the FX40s I needed to up the player to the max and also up the PC volume to like 75% to get the same volume level in my ears. Are these that much harder to drive or is something off here?


----------



## Dsnuts

They seem to be average to me so far as being driven. I have more efficient earphones that will drive easier than these but I don't consider these to be harder to drive than most.


----------



## natwild1

Loving the evolution of discoveries here.
  How do these compare to the CKM-500 now that people are seeing more change with burn in? I'm comtemplating getting the two jvc or just the AT.
  My range of sound used would be jazz, rock, house/funk. No heavy metal or trance, but enjoy quality bass showing from what I listen to, without over shadowing the rest of the range.
   
  Also thinking of a cheapish set of cans as well ~$50+/- , any suggestions?
  If getting the two jvcs is not far off quality in comparison then I could spend a little more on the cans also.


----------



## Sil3nce

kep1 said:


> Just got the FX40 in recently and noticed something today. After listening to my soundmagic E10's for a good while and switching to these their volume level seems WAY lower than my soundmagics. I'm listening straight from the headphone jack on my PC. I had my PC volume level at about 50% and the media player's volume at about 50% for the soundmagics. Switching to the FX40s I needed to up the player to the max and also up the PC volume to like 75% to get the same volume level in my ears. Are these that much harder to drive or is something off here?




Onboard pc? Surely not!


----------



## kmhaynes

OK, so got the FX40 early today, and will put them on 48 hours burn-in with my old Sony port. CD player -- loud and strong sound. They compare similarly to the SHE3850, but just a touch lower in volume, and a bit darker sounding, but not by much, Expecting burn-in to settle some of that, and will report back my comparison.

Between these and the Phillips SHE3850, I am starting to see why some people might put aside their $100+ phones for these. Not ready to give up my ER4P yet, though!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





natwild1 said:


> Loving the evolution of discoveries here.
> How do these compare to the CKM-500 now that people are seeing more change with burn in? I'm comtemplating getting the two jvc or just the AT.
> My range of sound used would be jazz, rock, house/funk. No heavy metal or trance, but enjoy quality bass showing from what I listen to, without over shadowing the rest of the range.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The CKM500 represent a high end version of basically what these FX40s sound like.. Now for the cost of them you can get both the FX40 and the FX101 as well as a HTF600.. So it all depends if you want one high end earphone or 2 great sounding earphones and 1 great headphone for the same amount. Lol!
   
  I mentioned this before but. The CKM500 has the same amount of sound value these FX40s does. If the FX40 sound like a $80-$100 earphone. The CKM500 @$80 sound like a $180-$200 earphone. Easily.


----------



## dw1narso

I really envious to you guys who lived in US.... Dsnut sold me to get CKM500, which I still have to wait to order until my cash flow stabilized. Now to see that there are other bargains that I can only read, which supposed to be listen instead...
   
  Last time I saw FX101 when I traveled in Bangkok (for work, not for holiday) before Dsnut brought to the surface, I recall it in US$70 region... even FXC80 that I liked to try is close to US$100...and for the longer time, my friend help me bought FX67 from Hong Kong for US$30, twice the price of US street price.
   
  I wonder... Are all Asian seller that greedy? with average buying power that is low, I wonder how could the seller priced stuff that expensive...


----------



## zowki

Didn't like my Monster Turbine Miles Davis Tributes so I just sold it and ordered a pair of FX101s from ebay. Hopefully it will suit me better. The tributes had boomy uncontrolled bass, harsh highs and too recessed mids.


----------



## JK1

For cheap compact headphones try the JVC HA-S160 Flats. It is around $15. It is my favorite headphone under $40. It is closed, but doesn't isolate that well due to its small size. Imo it sounds better than the Portapro, and almost as good as the PX100.


----------



## bjaardker

I'm going to reiterate what I said about the HA-FX40s being a little pickier than most budget fi about their source player and material. I've been using my SoundMagic A10 with the FX40s and am blown away by how much wider the soundstage is when coming from the A10. 

 I guess what I'm saying is, even though they only cost $20, they aren't going to be forgiving the way most budget-fi is, so be prepared to use your good stuff with them. 

 Also, A10 w/bassboost + HA-FX40 + Excision's X Sessions Vol 1 = Brain Jelly
   
  I've done a little A/B'ing with my MMDTs. The FX40 has much more sparkle in the highs and to my surprise, quite a bit more sub-bass. However, MMDTs make the FX40 sound like a budget headphone when it comes to airiness and soundstage. It's pretty clear they're on a whole different level. Which they should be since one MSRP'd for $499.99 and the other for $19.99 

 I'll be honest though, if you handed both pairs to an average consumer, there's a really good chance they'd pick the FX40 based on the sub-bass alone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea I am glad you got a pair of MMDTs.. I think the FX101 will stack up better to them for that type of sound more so than these FX40s does. You will see what I mean. Be prepared for another nice surprise. lol.
   
  I can tell everyone the FX40s after burn are way more balanced out. In fact I would say now it is approaching more of a neutral sound more than what I heard on open box. The sound quality gets better with a solid burn for %100 sure. SO it is a requirement. Keep them on the big burn cycle. Work out them carbon nanotubes!!


----------



## musubi1000

jk1 said:


> For cheap compact headphones try the JVC HA-S160 Flats. It is around $15. It is my favorite headphone under $40. It is closed, but doesn't isolate that well due to its small size. Imo it sounds better than the Portapro, and almost as good as the PX100.


JK1 have you tried the S200s?


----------



## JK1

I haven't heard the S200. The way it looks reminds me of the HAS360, which has a plastic headband and seems like it may be fragile. There have been a number of people complaining about breaking their HA-S360 after just a few months. Imo it is important for a compact portable headphone to have a metal headband. I wish they would put the drivers from the HA-S200 into the enclosure and headband of the HA-S160, and also give us velour earpads and a tright angle plug.


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Didn't like my Monster Turbine Miles Davis Tributes so I just sold it and ordered a pair of FX101s from ebay. Hopefully it will suit me better. The tributes had boomy uncontrolled bass, harsh highs and too recessed mids.


 

 Stock tips = bad.


----------



## fusion91

Question for those who have both the FX40 and the FX101. Are the holes for the tips the same size on both? I was able to fit Shure E2 foam tips (orange-colored ones) on my FX40s and was wondering if it will also be possible on the FX101s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fusion91 said:


> Question for those who have both the FX40 and the FX101. Are the holes for the tips the same size on both? I was able to fit Shure E2 foam tips (orange-colored ones) on my FX40s and was wondering if it will also be possible on the FX101s.


 

 Both have the exact same nozzle design and size.


----------



## fusion91

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Both have the exact same nozzle design and size.


 
  Thanks Dsnuts. That's good to know b/c I have several pairs of the E2 foamies that I bought in bulk a long time ago. I feel they give me a better seal, and thus better sound.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Donuts (Dsnuts?), have you tried the Marshmallows? I saw you disparage them in an earlier post, but I think they're great at the price. As I've yet to receive any of your suggestions, I'm unable to know if they represent nearly so good a value.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fusion91 said:


> Thanks Dsnuts. That's good to know b/c I have several pairs of the E2 foamies that I bought in bulk a long time ago. I feel they give me a better seal, and thus better sound.


 
   
  Ya we are just understanding what these newer JVC cheapos are doing for us. I haven't tried any new tips myself but I will experiment. Agreed these need the best  possible.!!
  Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Donuts (Dsnuts?), have you tried the Marshmallows? I saw you disparage them in an earlier post, but I think they're great at the price. As I've yet to receive any of your suggestions, I'm unable to know if they represent nearly so good a value.


 
   
  I own the FX67 and the FXC51 for older JVC cheapos. Both are excellent. Never tried the marshmallows but I can tell you there is no possible way those are gonna sound better than these newer JVC earphones. JVC is charging the same amount but are giving us a leap in sound.  I would skip the older stuff and go straight to the goods.


----------



## jant71

In the spirit of discovery I just ordered these for around $49 shipped...

   
  http://www.ecoustics.com/electronics/products/new/707707.html
   
  Taking this thread on a small detour from Japan to Korea  Actually I'll just make a short post here to update and start a thread for them assuming they deserve it(they should).


----------



## Dsnuts

That's interesting they are using sub chambers like the ones used for ATs CKS earphones. Interesting. look forward to your take on them Jant. Those should have a nice spacious sound me thinks.


----------



## jant71

Not to put thoughts in anyone's head but Cresyn has made earphones for AT in the past.
   
  They look similar to the PS20 which Cresyn also make under their Phiaton brand but change the back and open them up. Great if they are even better than the PS20 and cheaper but this is what is supposed to happen just like a new, cheaper CKM phone sounds better than a previous, more expensive one


----------



## FieldingMellish

OMG, I just had this thought that Cresyn has made earphones for AT in the past.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> OMG, I just had this thought that Cresyn has made earphones for AT in the past.


 
   
  Couldn't help it. We are both in NY. You were bound to hone in on my thought patterns since we are so close. Though, Dsnuts actually formed the original thought pattern in post #1578.


----------



## Dsnuts

So here I am. Couldn't sleep at 2:00 AM. Got my FX40 in the ear listening to some Frank Sinatra of all music. Lol! Good ole blue eyes never sounded better. It amazes me just how good these sound..As impressed as I was when I first heard these.  These to me now sound simply wonderful.. I will say it again, do not judge these out of the box so much. I am fixed in my mind that all JVC earphones need burn more than most.
   
  The sound can still use more depth but the clarity and resolution in the sound is undeniable. These keep growing on me every time I hear them..I hope you guys give these a fair shake before ruling them off as another decent cheapo. I would leave them playing music for at least a week straight before listening to them.  The highs have completely tamed for me and now sound great on these and the biggest change has to be the mids. It has officially caught up to the highs. The sound is so much more balanced from open box. These are cleaning up here and there from the aggressive burn I have been doing.. I know some might worry about an aggressive burn or music too loud on these to burn them but these drivers can take the punishment.
   
  I don't know about 10/10 loudness but a good 7/10 should be just fine. I still wonder if more burn is needed so I will keep them burning for at least another 100 hours of burn to see if any more changes happen. The FX101 has been on the burn as well and I will check those soon to see where those are going..Will update on those next.


----------



## JK1

My FX40 is still being burned in. You are so right about needed so much burn in. The sound problems I initially encountered with this are slowly fading away. This is a great deal for the price, but I still want more. When will we see carbon nanotube IEMs with larger drivers? This one has just 8.5mm drivers. I guess with larger drivers would come higher efficiency(this is just 101 db/mw) and perhaps even more detail.


----------



## ScottFW

My FX40s now have about a week of break-in. They are significantly improved in the midrange, bass doesn't seem to have changed much (which is fine). I still have some issues with the upper midrange and treble, but it seems to depend on what device I have them plugged into. That part of the spectrum is still too damn hot when listening through an Audioengine D1 at home, and to fix it I've had to employ some EQ in foobar to drop 1-2 dB out of the 3.5 to 12 kHz region. The worst of it seems to center around 5-7 kHz. Perhaps even more burn in will help, but these have something like 120 hours on them by now. On the same DAC/amp I detect just a touch of unnatural boom in the bass, fixed by dropping 1 dB from 77 Hz and below. Even after that, I can listen to Speak to Me (first track on DSOTM) and it still sounds like my heart is going to pound out of my chest, so there is plenty of bass in these.
   
  The sibilance is not an issue at all when playing straight out of the headphone jack on my ipod, without running any EQ in rockbox. Midrange is good too, but of course you don't get nearly the same bass impact without an amp. When I add my Fiio E11 amp, the bass impact comes back, midrange is great, and the treble keeps its clarity and resolution but doesn't have any of the harshness that it does on my home setup. Bottom line, and I haven't really noticed this with any of my other dsnuts approved IEMs, but it seems that these FX40s in particular don't play well with my D1. But they sound great on my portable setup, which is really what I intend to use them for.
   
  I ordered the FX101s from Amazon a couple days ago, and to my pleasant surprise I had some gift card credit I had forgotten about, so I will be getting those basically for free. I also found a $5 bill laying on the ground in the parking lot the other day. It's raining money up in hurrrrrrr.
   
  5 weeks after ordering, I finally received my package from focalprice that has the CX-700s and some Sony EX-300 (presumably) knockoffs among other things. Preliminary impressions of the CX-700 are very good, got a set of those burning in at home. My pace of purchasing is faster than my ability to give each earphone a thorough burn-in and evaluation. I have a lot of listening to do.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





scottfw said:


> My FX40s now have about a week of break-in. They are significantly improved in the midrange, bass doesn't seem to have changed much (which is fine). I still have some issues with the upper midrange and treble, but it seems to depend on what device I have them plugged into. That part of the spectrum is still too damn hot when listening through an Audioengine D1 at home, and to fix it I've had to employ some EQ in foobar to drop 1-2 dB out of the 3.5 to 12 kHz region. The worst of it seems to center around 5-7 kHz. Perhaps even more burn in will help, but these have something like 120 hours on them by now. On the same DAC/amp I detect just a touch of unnatural boom in the bass, fixed by dropping 1 dB from 77 Hz and below. Even after that, I can listen to Speak to Me (first track on DSOTM) and it still sounds like my heart is going to pound out of my chest, so there is plenty of bass in these.
> 
> The sibilance is not an issue at all when playing straight out of the headphone jack on my ipod, without running any EQ in rockbox. Midrange is good too, but of course you don't get nearly the same bass impact without an amp. When I add my Fiio E11 amp, the bass impact comes back, midrange is great, and the treble keeps its clarity and resolution but doesn't have any of the harshness that it does on my home setup. Bottom line, and I haven't really noticed this with any of my other dsnuts approved IEMs, but it seems that these FX40s in particular don't play well with my D1. But they sound great on my portable setup, which is really what I intend to use them for.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great take on the FX40 Scott. I agree that these were intended for DAPs. I play mine though my Sony S545 and the synergy is about as good as it gets with this combo. They sound great on my cell phones and my Z1060 as well. But something about these with my old Sony player. It is a match that is hard to separate.
   
  You have become quite the budget connoisseur. Lol. Enjoy your new earphones and give us and update on them when you get a chance. Great to have you on the threads my friend.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

I now have the Phillips SHE3580. The sound is pretty awesome for the price, but it gives atrocious feedback noise withe the slightest twist of the jack. Is this universal or just me? It really crushes the audio goodness.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> I now have the Phillips SHE3580. The sound is pretty awesome for the price, but it gives atrocious feedback noise withe the slightest twist of the jack. Is this universal or just me? It really crushes the audio goodness.


 

 Your perception of the microphonics are correct. They do have some bad microphonics. You can wear them over your ears and that helps reduce cord noise. The good news is I don't know if you ended up ordering these JVCs but both the FX40 and the FX101 are almost cord noise free.


----------



## bjaardker

Just a quick update on the FX40. Trying them out with my Digizoid ZO2 today.

 All I can say is that I these headphones continue to impress. No other headphones I've used scale up in bass as well as these do. Every other headphone (including MMDTs) begins to distort or get muddy when the I start to push the bass into the "yellow" on the ZO. These I can comfortably get into the orange and even the red without distortion or muddiness. 

 On the way up to full bass (red on the ZO) the amount of bass added starts to taper off. It's like the carbon nanotube design has some natural attenuation to it that prevents the driver from extending past its limits into distortion. 
   
  So impressive. If the FX80 has this same quality but can add more soundstage and air, it will be a giant.


----------



## bjaardker

One other note. I did find one fault with the HA-FX40s yesterday. After some extended wearing I found out the fit starts making my left ear hurt around the 60 minute mark.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just use bass boost on my Sony dap and it has plenty of bass for me. Agreed on the new JVCs I can't wait to try those out but I hope the cost will be reasonable.
   
  I was thinking if you use bi flange tips I bet the housing won't even need to be in the ear. Maybe a bigger comply tip? You know come to think of it I will try that. Will report back .
   
  This works and sounds great. bjaardker. Try this. The housing is no longer in my ears using these comply foamies and the sound is not compromised more comfy to boot.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your perception of the microphonics are correct. They do have some bad microphonics. You can wear them over your ears and that helps reduce cord noise. The good news is I don't know if you ended up ordering these JVCs but both the FX40 and the FX101 are almost cord noise free.


 
  I did order the FX40 and will with the FX101 soon enough, but I'm talking about noise from the plug twisting/turning inside the jack. This is worse than any cable noise. Careful movements are required. 
   
  But a great IEM otherwise...


----------



## RyanH22

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> I did order the FX40 and will with the FX101 soon enough, but I'm talking about noise from the plug twisting/turning inside the jack. This is worse than any cable noise. Careful movements are required.
> 
> But a great IEM otherwise...


 
  Like a static noise? It doesn't happen with any of your other headphones? May be an audio jack problem.


----------



## BGRoberts

DeOxit or some such cleaning of the plug?
  Funny if it's only with these IEMs.
   
  Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> I did order the FX40 and will with the FX101 soon enough, but I'm talking about noise from the plug twisting/turning inside the jack. This is worse than any cable noise. Careful movements are required.
> 
> But a great IEM otherwise...


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Yeah, like a static noise. I got it with a couple different iPods and uDAC-2. I only get it with really cheap audio gear. Strangely, it seems to be much less audible and frequent now than when I first listened to it. It's tolerable now. A bargain yet.


----------



## jant71

That happened to me a couple of times. It should disappear with burn in. Sounds like it is diminishing for you already.


----------



## dnullify

Uhgh... turns out that i didn't properly connect the power cable on my ipod touch when i stowed it in my drawer wrapped in a towel with the fx40s... took it out this morning expecting a solid 120hrs of burn in to give them another shot... turns out they got up to 54 before the battery kicked it.
   
  Ordered a pair of fx101s should get here tomorrow/day after. looking forward to those... I've got a spare pair unopened of she3580s and MP8320s too...
   
  I'm trying to decide which of these <$25 phones are my favorites/recommend to friends models.  I only have my own perspective on the fx40s which i thoroughly enjoy for as long as i can keep them in my ears - probably the best of the pack for someone with normal ears who doesn't mind the harsh highs/sibilance


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Uhgh... turns out that i didn't properly connect the power cable on my ipod touch when i stowed it in my drawer wrapped in a towel with the fx40s... took it out this morning expecting a solid 120hrs of burn in to give them another shot... turns out they got up to 54 before the battery kicked it.
> 
> Ordered a pair of fx101s should get here tomorrow/day after. looking forward to those... I've got a spare pair unopened of she3580s and MP8320s too...
> 
> I'm trying to decide which of these <$25 phones are my favorites/recommend to friends models.  I only have my own perspective on the fx40s which i thoroughly enjoy for as long as i can keep them in my ears - probably the best of the pack for someone with normal ears who doesn't mind the harsh highs/sibilance


 
   
  Don't give up on them for the burn. They change at around 80 hours of burn. The high will simmer down quite a bit for you. I have a feeling you are almost there but not quite. I think it takes a good 100 hours for them to be burned straight. Gone is the v sound signature and the treble boost from open box.. You are gonna be surprised when they do turn.  Also the FX101 will be much easier on your ears as they have a musical roomy sound vs the the tight clean sound of these FX40s.
   
  Keep at it and you will see. Oh and one more. I tried using some comply foams If you have any I would try those on here. Those also slightly dampen the highs.


----------



## bjaardker

I have issues getting a seal with pretty much anything other than Sony Hybrids, but I'll give some of my other double and triple flange stuff a try. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so my FX101 been on the burn for a good 40 hours..The bass on these are 
   
  The difference from the former FX1X vs these FX101 is unreal.. The overly warm mids and artificial sounding highs on the FX1X made them sound like a passable bass heavy earphone for bass lovers. These are a different story. The sound as they say are proper for all of your music. Not just bass heavy ones but for bass lovers. You guys have a very nice treat coming your way for a mere $16..Bass this good does not exist for this price. I am listening to Lil Wayne and I have to say the sub bass on these are so Solid. It is unbelievable. Not only that. These are very versatile..
   
  Bass lovers rejoice you guys have something to be happy about. Order these. If you guys haven't yet. These are gonna surprise bass guys for certain. Burn actually is filling out the bass end of these. People that own the MG7 are gonna be pissed. Lol!! These actually have a higher quality sound over them. Hear them for yourself. The Sub bass just as strong.


----------



## Katun

^ Interesting considering I thought the sub bass on the FX1X was excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> ^ Interesting considering I thought the sub bass on the FX1X was excellent.


 

 The sub bass is excellent on the FX1X. Where these new FX101 improve on them is the rest of the sound..It is clean and smooth. You know what these kinda sound like Katun with big sub bass? Lol.. These remind me a lot of the FX67 but with monster sub bass.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sub bass is excellent on the FX1X. Where these new FX101 improve on them is the rest of the sound..It is clean and smooth. You know what these kinda sound like Katun with big sub bass? Lol.. These remind me a lot of the FX67 but with monster sub bass.


 
   
  I might have to pick them up for fun. Mainly using my FX67 and FXC51 right now, but my FX40 came in a few days ago. I need to test them some more, but I already lost them...


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol!!. How do you loose new earphones. Cheap or not. lol..


----------



## Prakhar

Do the fx40s hiss with the zo2? Also which seem to have the better fit of the 2, fx40 or fx101?


----------



## Katun

Also, do the FX101's fit better than the FX1X? I thought the ergonomics of the FX1X were horrible.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Do the fx40s hiss with the zo2? Also which seem to have the better fit of the 2, fx40 or fx101?


 
  Sorry man I don't have a Zo2.. The FX101 is a bit more bulkier. Both are actually comfy for me but the FX40 does have the smaller housing.


----------



## musubi1000

Well finally my 101s showed up. Took a whole 3 days. My 201s have to go to Atlanta then back to Cali because of Cali's Nexus law. Funny when I order off of amazon in just two or three days I'm always like " oh wow it's already here" but when I order headphones it's like when are they getting here? It's been 10mins already! Lol. The 101s are great. It's like having separates in your ears. The sub doesn't even bother the mids that I can tell so far. Had in for 5 mins.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> Also, do the FX101's fit better than the FX1X? I thought the ergonomics of the FX1X were horrible.


 

 Well as you can see here the basic housing design is the same but what is interesting is while the old FX1X had a big vent on the back side. These FX101s don't..Solid isolation on these actually.   Cuz having one pair just won't do.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> People that own the MG7 are gonna be pissed. Lol!!


 
   
  No lol! I have the MG7.... Also the Tributes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Gotta say, though, that sub-bass perception is a matter of comparison. Tonight, I tested my Tributes listening to Blu-Ray of The Dark Night. What was supposed to be uber deep bass was rolled or just a deep thump; no lengthy rumble like I hear using D5000's. I think we're getting fooled by an IEM's warm sound and thinking it's bass. But if it's musical bass with its natural instrumental level of depth, the Tributes are great. But not the dynamic bass going into real low registers and pushing a bunch of air.
   
  Back on topic, I am looking forward to A/B'ing the Tributes, MG7 and HA-FX101; THEN with the CK500's. Interesting to see the last man standing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> No lol! I have the MG7.... Also the Tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I can tell you which one is the best earphone you got there but I will let you hear them for yourself. That is a nice group of earphones you got there Mellish.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can tell you which one (CK500) is the best earphone you got there (CK500)  but I will let you hear them (CK500) for yourself. That is a nice group of (CK500) earphones you got there Mellish.


 
   
  I hear you. But am I hearing what I think I'm hearing?


----------



## musubi1000

Wow 30mins in and I'm so impressed. The surprise factor is kinda stifled but for once that's a good thing. Thanks again!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I hear you. But am I hearing what I think I'm hearing?


 
   
  Now what would make you think such a thing..I was thinking these FX101s all the way man. All those others have no chance!..Psst those CKM500s suck.!
  Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> Wow 30mins in and I'm so impressed. The surprise factor is kinda stifled but for once that's a good thing. Thanks again!


 
   
  Oh yea. If you have lil wayne. Gotta hear the sub bass..It is even more stronger after burn. Lol..


----------



## Katun

Haha, I sat on the previous page and refreshed every 5 minutes or so for like 20 minutes waiting for replies, yet there were none. Little did I notice you guys were nearly a full page ahead of me!
   
  Anyway, thanks for the picture. I'm glad they shrunk the housing, because it was WAY too big on the FX1X. I always get troublesome fits with wide nozzles, so I usually always use hybrids. I'm sure the FX101 would work out.


----------



## Katun

Gave in, just ordered some FX101's.
   
  EDIT: Guess that's not "giving in", as they're only $16...


----------



## musubi1000

I'll add him in now. Yo these ain't no joke fo sho! You are so on point with these. I agree JVC really just made a major statement to everyone especially all the cheap Chinese mfrs as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> Haha, I sat on the previous page and refreshed every 5 minutes or so for like 20 minutes waiting for replies, yet there were none. Little did I notice you guys were nearly a full page ahead of me!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the picture. I'm glad they shrunk the housing, because it was WAY too big on the FX1X. I always get troublesome fits with wide nozzles, so I usually always use hybrids. I'm sure the FX101 would work out.


 
   
  These are a blast to listen to. Bass is on point with a clean sound. Bassy earphones this clean don't happen on $16 earphones..It just don't..
   
  I think that is what is the most impressive feat of this whole discovery.. JVC has always offered bang for the buck headphones and earphones but what they did this time is well. Mind blowing. I wait for you guys to hear these and the FX40s. Refreshing.. Both offer so much more sound than what you pay for once. That is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Prakhar

Lol, how do these compare to.your cks77s?


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These are a blast to listen to. Bass is on point with a clean sound. Bassy earphones this clean don't happen on $16 earphones..It just don't..
> 
> I think that is what is the most impressive feat of this whole discovery.. JVC has always offered bang for the buck headphones and earphones but what they did this time is well. Mind blowing. I wait for you guys to hear these and the FX40s. Refreshing.. Both offer so much more sound than what you pay for once. That is what I'm talking about.


 
   
  Yeah, I definitely love JVC when it comes to their budget in ears. They all respond marvelously to EQ, which is why I buy them.
   
  Guess I'll have to compare the FXC51, FX67, FX101, and FX40 to figure out a favorite. Man, JVC is taking over my collection!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Lol, how do these compare to.your cks77s?


 
  The CKS77s are one of a kind sound presentation. So bold, so big, so deep and spacious. There is not a doubt in my mind those represent the best bass earphones around. That being said
  These JVCs come close to that sound for peanuts. Which is mind blowing in itself..Nothing replaces the CKS77s for me but the JVC FX101 represent the best bang for buck bass earphones to date. Nothing touches these all the way up to the CKS77s..
   
  If I told you guys these will hang with a Monster Miles Davis Tribute MSRP $305 earphones. or a MSRP $200 MG7. Would you believe me?  Cuz they do.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If I told you guys these will hang with a Monster Miles Davis Tribute MSRP $305 earphones. or a MSRP $200 MG7. Would you believe me?  Cuz they do.


 
   
  Yeah, I believe you. I've had the MG7 and didn't find it all that great. Disappointing for the price actually.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> Yeah, I believe you. I've had the MG7 and didn't find it all that great. Disappointing for the price actually.


 
   
  Did you see my A/B against them? Lol!.  Oh the irony.  We are analyzing $16 earphones on the worlds number 1 audiophile site.
   
  Gentlemen. This alone is crazy....


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Did you see my A/B against them? Lol!.  Oh the irony.  We are analyzing $16 earphones on the worlds number 1 audiophile site.
> 
> Gentlemen. This alone is crazy....


 
   
  No, I haven't. Link?


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-the-jvc-ha-fx40-page-83-jvc-ha-fx101-page-96/1485#post_8398592


----------



## kmhaynes

dsnuts said:


> We are analyzing $16 earphones on the worlds number 1 audiophile site.
> 
> Gentlemen. This alone is crazy....



Well, IMO the Phillips SHE3850 is clearer, more balanced, and has much more obvious sub-bass that I can feel as much as hear. The FX40 is darker to me with less-smooth treble and less-focused bass compared to the SHE3850, which is only $13! The FX40 is probably going to my son who has a litle Zune player that has a thinner sound and no EQ that matches with the FX40 pretty well.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> The FX40 is probably going to my son who has a litle Zune player that has a thinner sound and no EQ that matches with the FX40 pretty well.


 
   
  That'll come back to haunt you, lol. Years later, "Dad, remember when you gave me that crap pair of IEMs? I'll never forget that! , LOL.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If I told you guys these will hang with a Monster Miles Davis Tribute MSRP $305 earphones. or a MSRP $200 MG7. Would you believe me?  Cuz they do.


 
   
  Can't wait to A/B with Miles Davis, mine having had over 300 hours burn-in. If the FX-101's hose the Miles, I just might send back the more costly pair within a 30 day guarantee. I like the Miles sound enough to overlook the bling factor and weighty housings. Had some quality time with them tonight, in fact.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> Well, IMO the Phillips SHE3850 is clearer, more balanced, and has much more obvious sub-bass that I can feel as much as hear. The FX40 is *darker* to me with less-smooth treble and less-focused bass compared to the SHE3850, which is only $13! The FX40 is probably going to my son who has a litle Zune player that has a thinner sound and no EQ that matches with the FX40 pretty well.


 
   






 The last word I'd use to describe the FX40 is dark.


----------



## musubi1000

Wow after an overnight burn these 101s are amazing. I think this is a better general suggestion for most as it is a sound I feel more will agree with easier. I feel these 101s represent the new modern balance. How did JVC fit a balanced sub in these?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Can't wait to A/B with Miles Davis, mine having had over 300 hours burn-in. If the FX-101's hose the Miles, I just might send back the more costly pair within a 30 day guarantee. I like the Miles sound enough to overlook the bling factor and weighty housings. Had some quality time with them tonight, in fact.


 

 I would keep the MMDTs. They have a certain colored quality about them that is appealing for the musical sound. I enjoy them myself to be honest. But what will surprise is how good these cheapo FX101s are gonna sound in comparison.
   
  Now for the MG7s. Hmmm ya get rid of that non sense.


----------



## mugen3

Guys I just got the FX101s (you know I couldn't resist =p) but I'm having some trouble. Small tips are too small, and med tips are too big. Know any good tips I can try out?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Guys I just got the FX101s (you know I couldn't resist =p) but I'm having some trouble. Small tips are too small, and med tips are too big. Know any good tips I can try out?


 

 Try out your CKM500 tips. If you have complys they work. UE tips will work too. I bet your FXt90 tips might work. Try this and that.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would keep the MMDTs. They have a certain colored quality about them that is appealing for the musical sound. I enjoy them myself to be honest. But what will surprise is how good these cheapo FX101s are gonna sound in comparison.
> 
> Now for the MG7s. Hmmm ya get rid of that non sense.


 
   
   
  Wow. Read your post too late. Miles flew the coop already. MG7'll be right behind Miles.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Do the fx40s hiss with the zo2? Also which seem to have the better fit of the 2, fx40 or fx101?


 
   
  Yes, the hiss is noticeable with the FX40 on the ZO2. Not so much you notice it while there's music, but in between songs or during silence, it's there.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> No lol! I have the MG7.... Also the Tributes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I too have the MMDTs and I think they're actually a bit lacking in the sub-bass department. Everything from around 18-40hz is pretty rolled off. As you accurately pointed out, the warmth in the low and midbass 80-300hz gives a perception of deep bass, but it's just not there. To be honest, I'm kind of glad they have the rolled off sub frequencies. I don't think the driver in the MMDT is fast enough to handle that kind of response.

 Personally I think both the SHE3580 and the FX40 are better in 18-60hz than the MMDTs.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Wow. Read your post too late. Miles flew the coop already. MG7'll be right behind Miles.


 

 I really like the musical warm sound of the MMDTs, but, with the FX40s and the 101s soon to come, I'm thinking I might try selling my MMDTs and use the funds to get my customs reshelled. There's something I miss about the TF10 sound, and with 2 very capable cheapo dynamic IEMs in the house, I need to get my BAs working again.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I really like the musical warm sound of the MMDTs, but, with the FX40s and the 101s soon to come, I'm thinking I might try selling my MMDTs and use the funds to get my customs reshelled. There's something I miss about the TF10 sound, and with 2 very capable cheapo dynamic IEMs in the house, I need to get my BAs working again.


 
   
  That's kinda where it's heading for me as well. MMDT and MG7 were recent purchases after much hesitation. This, after having bought, tried and returned a bunch of IEM's.
   
   
  ..... Then came Dsnuts and the low price / high quality sound club.


----------



## Cya|\|

I'm also thinking about buying a iem set, as in this period I'm working during night, and it's quite boring...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  Can any of you suggest me the best deal, without spending too much?
  I'm more of a neutral type, so I prefer natural sound to a very bassy one.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out your CKM500 tips. If you have complys they work. UE tips will work too. I bet your FXt90 tips might work. Try this and that.


 
   
  Thx for the idea. Tried it. They fit better now and the SQ is STELLAR. But I'm not hearing the epic sub bass you were talking about?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cya|\| said:


> I'm also thinking about buying a iem set, as in this period I'm working during night, and it's quite boring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Try out a MP8320.  The FX40 is fantastic but you gotta burn the living daylights out of them to come out right. 100 hours minimum.


----------



## zen0

Hi, I just recently started looking into IEM's and am very interested in the JVC FX101. Would anyone tell me if these are great for the gym or if you can recommend something else that's better? Thanks in advance for any insight into the world of IEM's


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Thx for the idea. Tried it. They fit better now and the SQ is STELLAR. But I'm not hearing the epic sub bass you were talking about?


 

 I wasn't either until I started the burn. So burn. And If you don't have Lil Wayne the carter 4. you need to get his album ready for the sub bass test. You will understand once you do these things.
   
  That was why my initial impression of these FX101 I was mentioning that basshead guys might be disappointed but that was about 10 hours into the burn. After about a solid 40. Wow. Lol. I don't know if what I initially heard was right or wrong but the sub bass for that album is EPIC on the FX101. I do use bass boost on my Sony daps but man it just flat out impressed me.
   





 This.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zen0 said:


> Hi, I just recently started looking into IEM's and am very interested in the JVC FX101. Would anyone tell me if these are great for the gym or if you can recommend something else that's better? Thanks in advance for any insight into the world of IEM's


 

 Yes actually these would be about a perfect gym buds as your gonna get really. .Great isolation when music is on. Not much microphonics. Great sound. And best of all $16. Lol.
   
  Oh and did I mention the crazy sub bass these have? We are talking sub woofer in your ears my friend.


----------



## zen0

Thanks for the reply Dsnuts! It sounds like a perfect companion for the gym indeed!

 One last question...in the pictures it looks kinda big so would you say that it'll stay in your ears while your jogging/running?

 Sorry one more question...do you recommend any site that sells and ships them for cheap to Toronto?

 Looking forward to more of your recommendations Dsnuts! Cheers!


----------



## matthew23

Been trolling the thread and figured what the hell.  I google shopped it and Sears carries them.  One right down the block from my office.  They just got them in ($19.99).  She had to open the box to make sure the ones she thought and they were.  Bought a pair of red.  So far, not too bad (alittle weird going from ety's H5 with virtually no bass!)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zen0 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dsnuts! It sounds like a perfect companion for the gym indeed!
> 
> One last question...in the pictures it looks kinda big so would you say that it'll stay in your ears while your jogging/running?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sorry man I have no idea if those are being shipped to Canada. I bought mine off of Amazon.. See if any of the vendors that sell them through Amazon will ship to Canada. If not your gonna have to look around your area. I know JVC has these on their web site that might be another place to start. I bet if you write an email to them they will reply with a location you can purchase these from..
  Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Been trolling the thread and figured what the hell.  I google shopped it and Sears carries them.  One right down the block from my office.  They just got them in ($19.99).  She had to open the box to make sure the ones she thought and they were.  Bought a pair of red.  So far, not too bad (alittle weird going from ety's H5 with virtually no bass!)


 
   
  Ya see now that is why I have never ever heard an Ety earphone. No bass for my Jazz is like no highs for them too. That to me is a 1/3rd of the sound that is gimpy..I suppose if an earphone just focused on highs and mids alone it better have some great highs and mids but for me if it don't have bass that would be tough for me to listen to. I suppose that is just my personal preference.. Happy listening and welcome to the discovery thread and in your case. The discovery of bass. lol!. These are kinda not too bassy until some bassy music is played which is nice.


----------



## FieldingMellish

What if my music consists of all piccolo solos? Do I need bass in my IEM's?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> What if my music consists of all piccolo solos? Do I need bass in my IEM's?


 

 Oh yea thats the only way to get the full deal on them piccolo solos. Add some bottom end to that flutiness!!


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote:


eke2k6 said:


> The last word I'd use to describe the FX40 is dark.


 
   
  For me, "dark" has to do with an over-emphasis in the ~500-750 Hz range, which I feel the FX40 has -- like a slight muffling veil in that area.  I already stated, that I feel like it has plenty of highs, although not a smooth as I like, nor sparkly and nicely extending like the RE0.  It might help to let you know that my typical frame of reference it the Etymotic ER-4P, which is very clear and can be "dry" sounding, and if anything needs some boost in the ~500 Hz range.
   
  It has been suggested to me that maybe I got a bad set, but the sound in not THAT different to the SHE3850 -- I just prefer the greater clarity of the cheap SHE3850.
   
  Enough analyzing ... back to enjoying!


----------



## Dsnuts

How long have you had them burn? The reason why I ask is to my ears the these are clear as a bell and sound much better with a solid 100 hours of burn. 50 hours is just starting to loosen up the drivers.  This was the case for both the FXC51 and the FX1X as well. I am going for a solid 200 actually.
   
  On open box what your describing makes sense. They have a V shape sound and sound distant on open box. This goes away with at least a 100 hours.


----------



## Prakhar

Is there any iem you've heard where the sound quality gets worse with burn in?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Is there any iem you've heard where the sound quality gets worse with burn in?


 
   
  The Pioneer CL-721. They sounded like music was playing though a can when I heard them they progressively got worse and worse. 10 hours of burn and they sounded like you had your head under water and was listening to music. Simply the worst sounding earphone I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## jant71

Sure it wasn't busted. The Pioneer CLX60 was a nice sounding phone. The CL721 got 4.5 stars on Amazon Japan including 5 stars from a CKS77 owner.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh trust me Jant. These are terrible..Try them out if you don't believe me..I got bad driver flex in both sides too on top of that. They have a closed in canny sound. They suck like you have never heard before. I am with this fellow
   
  0 of 1 people found the following review helpful

  1.0 out of 5 stars  *Horrible sound quality*, March 4, 2012

    By 
Ben - See all my reviews



*Amazon Verified Purchase*(What's this?)

*This review is from: Pioneer SE-CL721-K Headphones, Black/Red (Electronics)*

  I bought these thinking they would be good given the brand but they actually sound as bad as those given on airplanes. Do yourselves a favor and get something else. *H*
   
   
  I think these were supposed to sound like a club. kinda like the vmoda earphones. But it is a case of sound tuning gone wrong. You want to talk about muddy unclear sound. It is the Anti FX40..I don't know if my particular pair was bad but based on some of these reviews I can certainly understand what this guy that reviewed them said is to be completely true.


----------



## jant71

Still, the other five reviews are 5 star. And on Newegg 15 reviews averages out to 5 eggs. Not that they are great but shouldn't be that bad. Probably a few lemons.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Still, the other five reviews are 5 star. And on Newegg 15 reviews averages out to 5 eggs. Not that they are great but shouldn't be that bad. Probably a few lemons.


 
   
  Every product is like that. Try buying a toaster by the reviews. You'd be lucky to find one toaster that actually toasts evenly and on both sides at the same time. Some praise the toasters and some dislike them. It's a roll of the dice in sample to sample manufacturing quality.


----------



## inContrast

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


 

 I don't care for lil wayne but my god that is some glorious sub bass.


----------



## heste1234

Those who ordered both FX40 & FX101, which did you like the most?


----------



## matthew23

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> How long have you had them burn? The reason why I ask is to my ears the these are clear as a bell and sound much better with a solid 100 hours of burn. 50 hours is just starting to loosen up the drivers.  This was the case for both the FXC51 and the FX1X as well. I am going for a solid 200 actually.
> 
> On open box what your describing makes sense. They have a V shape sound and sound distant on open box. This goes away with at least a 100 hours.


 
  Does anyone ever use the burn-in audio player at http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php?  I've used it for a few pairs, couple of nights each.  Not bad but wondering anyone else's experience.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Does anyone ever use the burn-in audio player at http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php?  I've used it for a few pairs, couple of nights each.  Not bad but wondering anyone else's experience.


 

 I've used it for muck around purchases but it seems a little raw for my tastes of burn in, especially for expensive sets.

 I prefer to use music.


----------



## Brandon7s

Holy Cow. I just tried my FX101s out, using my Galaxy Nexus with no amp. Man, these are awesome sounding. So far, I think they are even better than my ATH-CKS77, mostly because I enjoy the forward in-your-face sound compared with the CKS77's spacy big room sound. For my fun/rock headphones, I prefer something similar to the Grado soundstage presentation. Also, I think these FX101s are more comfortable than the CKS77s. Definitely smaller! They are definitely more comfortable. I'm looking forward to trying some serious burn in on these to see if they change, but I won't be able to do that until next week sometime. Can't wait for my FX40 to come in!


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The Pioneer CL-721. They sounded like music was playing though a can when I heard them they progressively got worse and worse. 10 hours of burn and they sounded like you had your head under water and was listening to music. Simply the worst sounding earphone I have ever heard in my life.


 
   
   
  Oh great. I figured I'd be a guinea pig and picked those up from the listing I had in the "Deals Alert Thread". I will let you know whether you had a bum pair or if they really area PoS.


----------



## Hasoum

Just my 2 cents, I´ve had a dozen of iem's in the past, but I´ve stayed with only two, dba-02 and atrio m5.
 Today i received the fx101, i must agree with this useful thread and some of the comments, and say that out of the box they impressed me a lot, as usual with all JVC iem's.
 The sub-bass IMO, i still prefer the ambience of the atrios, but at this price this is a bargain.
 More confortable than the fxc51 and more airy.

 Very nice discovery.
 Thanks for the advice


----------



## mugen3

Sony Hybrids work on these?


----------



## JK1

The hybrids fit on the HA-FX40, however the opening in the hybrids is much smaller than on the included tips, and it might just be my imagination, however it seems like the narrower opening on the Sony hybrid tips seems to negatively impact the sound.


----------



## Libertad

in the spirit of discovery
   
http://www.techfresh.net/jvc-kenwood-ha-s200-overhead-headphones/


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hasoum said:


> Just my 2 cents, I´ve had a dozen of iem's in the past, but I´ve stayed with only two, dba-02 and atrio m5.
> Today i received the fx101, i must agree with this useful thread and some of the comments, and say that out of the box they impressed me a lot, as usual with all JVC iem's.
> The sub-bass IMO, i still prefer the ambience of the atrios, but at this price this is a bargain.
> More confortable than the fxc51 and more airy.
> ...


 

 Enjoy your new earphones and give them a good burn. I think burn fills out the bass end even further. Another thing I noticed with these. They absolutely need the best fit possible in your ears to get the best sound even more so than most earphones..We should see many more impressions to come.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





libertad said:


> in the spirit of discovery
> 
> http://www.techfresh.net/jvc-kenwood-ha-s200-overhead-headphones/


 

 I wouldn't be surprised at all if these sounded great. The cheaper JVC HAS160 is one of the best sounding cheapo portable easy to use headphones on the market people overlook because how cheap they are. $13


----------



## BGRoberts

JUST got my my WIFE'S fx101's.
  I'M dutifully giving them first listen and then some burn in.
  10 minutes in to Heart's Greatest Hits.
   
  These sound very good.
  Good bass.  Not quite CKS77 bass, but not very far from it.
  Some nice sparkle in places.
I'm She's gonna like these.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> JUST got my my WIFE'S fx101's.
> I'M dutifully giving them first listen and then some burn in.
> 10 minutes in to Heart's Greatest Hits.
> 
> ...


 

 Lol!!BG. What'd I say!


----------



## Dsnuts

I see you lingering there eric. You might as well. Is all I am saying. Lol!. $35 for both of these... I think you will be surprised with both..JVC ain't playing either. All of a sudden these 2 companies step up.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if these sounded great. The cheaper JVC HAS160 is one of the best sounding cheapo portable easy to use headphones on the market people overlook because how cheap they are. $13


 
  The HA-S160 headphone is great, however the HA-S360 headphone feels very flimsy with no metal in the headband, and imo the sound isn't as good as the HA-S160. A number of people reported breaking their HA-S360 after a few months. I'm afraid the HA-S200 might resemble the HA-S360 in build quality. That other article claims it uses carbon nanotube technology, so it is interesting.
   
  The JVC HA-S600 and HA-S650 are good and seem very well built, however they are much darker sounding than the HA-S160. I love the very neutral sound on the HA-S160.


----------



## FieldingMellish

HA-FX101's in da house! Gave it a few seconds of rock and WOW. Stock tips and all. Put it right into a burn cycle. Can't wait for how these come out sounding afterward.


----------



## Dsnuts

Test tracks.
   
  Rock classic
   




   
  More sparkle n bass


----------



## mochill

Fx101 is amazing just got them today 
.....gonna burn them in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Both are excellent. The FX40 has the leg up on clarity and detail but the FX101 has the bigger sound and bass end a bit more musical sounding..Both these are like gifts for being the smart enthusiast you all are. That's the way I see it. Happy listening fellas it is always nice to find cheap good sounding stuff.


----------



## mugen3

Ok so I burned in my FX101s through the night and gave them a listen earlier. Woww. The sub bass comes out with a hunger. It's got that magical decay like the FX40s. Damn. I've been taking for granted how amazing the overall SQ is. The CKM500s were my go-to pair for a while, but I'm using the FX101s all the time now with no hesitation. These are an EPIC value just like the FX40 and CKM500.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Uh oh. CKM500 and FX101 are head to head? I have a CKM500 incoming.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Uh oh. CKM500 and FX101 are head to head? I have a CKM500 incoming.


 

 No I wouldn't worry about that. The CKM500 is on another tier of sound over these FX40s. Though you might have some conflicts of which to grab sometimes. Lol! These are that good. These lack the depth of the CKM500s and imaging not as good. You definitely got the more refined version of these FX40s sound .These FX40s sound goood though. lol!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Talkin' 101's, not 40's!


----------



## Dsnuts

yea I forget what earphone I am talking bout. Both again are excellent but they don't best the CKM500. Would be cool if they did. Lol!  The CKS77 has more to do with the FX40. I still prefer my CKS77 over the FX40 but again the sound is stupid for the price..


----------



## Formula

My HA-FX101 came in today... 








One quick listen and my old HA-FX1X's lost thier comply tips and case to the new HA-FX101's They're not worthy anymore. Lol. O_o


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me guess not enough bass for you?


----------



## Formula

dsnuts said:


> Let me guess not enough bass for you?




Oh no. Plenty of bass. I was saying that the comply tips and case off my Old XX's now belong to the new ones.. Lol They sound great right out of the box.. whole different league compared to the old HA-FX1X..  Can't wait till the HA FX40's to get here.. O_O


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





formula said:


> Oh no. Plenty of bass. I was saying that the comply's and case of my Old XX's now belong to the new ones.. Lol They sound great right out of the box.. whole different league compared to the old HA-FX1X..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh I was gonna say. Are you kidding me? Lol!. Ya it is hard to listen to the FX1X anymore to be honest.I completely misunderstood.. The refinements and sound tuning JVC did for these newer ones are something else. A sound that should not come out of earphones at this price..The bass gets a bit stronger on burn too. That lil wayne track is serious on these..
   
  Every time I listen to the FX101 and I think. Ya I like these over the FX40s. Then when I listen to the FX40s. Ya these are it over the FX101. And it goes back n forth. Lol! It is insane.


----------



## heste1234

Can anyone confirm that the HA-FR201 is the same sound as HA-FX101, but with a microphone?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





heste1234 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the HA-FR201 is the same sound as HA-FX101, but with a microphone?


 
   
  Well considering how good these others sound. Even though none of us has gotten the FR201 yet. I am willing to bet those will have the exact same sound as the FX101 maybe even an upgrade. But I can't see how JVCs would throw in a lesser earphone with a mic.
   
  Anyone willing to try one for the team??


----------



## FieldingMellish

No case with the 101's?, that's cool. So long as they sound the way that they do. I have cases already like the shure zippered soft case and hard cases. Roomy and nice. They're available separately, which is the way I got them.


----------



## Formula

Currently enjoying combo in said pic...


----------



## Formula

fieldingmellish said:


> No case with the 101's?




Nope. Was a little disappointed about that part...  But the great sound makes up for it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh much like Formula. You guys are gonna take other earphone cases. Their tips. Lol. Start ditchin older earphones of their accessories..It is funny as even though I can be careless with these earphones I put them in a nice pouch and handle them with care like I do my other more expensive ones..These make you treat them like a more expensive earphone. IT is kinda funny to me actually. 
   
  @Formula how you like that portable riggy combo with these FX101? Nice pic by the way. I have yet to try these on my E11 actually. I need to do that.


----------



## jiddu

Great title change Dsnuts.  This will be my go to thread when I need new IEMs from now on .
   
  So after my initial attempts to tame the fx101 overbloated and totally wrong bass kept coming up a touch short I just gave up for a few days and started listening to some new music I got recently wishing I had picked up the FX40 instead.  Despite finding some awesome tunes and getting used to the sound out of these phones the not so perfect tuning of these IEMs even with my quicktime EQ efforts just kept standing out.  Once my frustration subsided I decided to attempt the endeavour with a bit more seriousness, didn't bother with wave samples since I've never done it that way just qeued up tunes with the tones I'm working on and looped them. 
   
  So one of my new favourite songs has a bit of a harsh sound to it, thought it'd be easier to work on that and I really like the song so I slid an upper mid frequency down 2db with a normal range (Cowon EQ lets you choose how broad the frequencies affected are around your particular slider as well as the center point for that wave, very smart and handy), hi hats still had a slight piercing sound to it so took most upper freq. down just 1db with wide range.. MUCH better.  Went back to working the bass and had my EUREKA moment, turns out I couldn't drop the bass down properly because I couldn't and didn't want to, everytime I did the slight harshness of the upper mid had me inclined to fight it with extra bass to balance things out, I just didn't realize it because the wierd bass response was grabbing all of my attention and I didn't isolate the problem.  Now I could go to work, dropped upper bass 2db with a normal range this time so that it'd catch midbass as well without killing the lowest ranges, then I dropped a frequency in the low midrange close to the upper bass 1db and left a large chunk of the midrange untouched.  There was a hell of a lot more tweaking to it than that but I don't want to bore (too much  ).
   
  Anyways, after all of it, the potential I first heard when I popped these into my ears is now real.  These cheapos now officially leave my nuforce in the dust, the sound is just SUBLIME.  There is still very slight uneveness here and there I'm sure as with most phones but I'm loving the sound, every range is now so natural sounding and the bass is just.. oh so god damn smooth and detailed and pleasant, I didn't expect that.  Just as I figured in the first place though, a good dap with some juice and effective EQ plus some capable IEMS (good extension and frequencies within a reasonable limit), no matter the price, that's a winning combo.  These IEMs are not cheap sounding, you just have to know what you are doing and have some patience, unless you're loaded then you can buy great sound but it won't be $500,$300 or even $100 more of sound, actually it could even sound like crap if you totally don't know what you are doing.  Oh well, nobody listens to people like me because we are not good for business.  But I got more cash left now for what really matters, MUSIC! 
   
  Cheers Dsnuts, couldn't be happier with my IEMs.  In fact my HFI780 are starting to collect dust, and my +$2k perfectly EQ'd HT setup gets powered on by my wife exclusively this past week.. how much do these IEMs cost down in the states again? LOL. Unreal


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow that is some statement..I don't know if it was the synergy of these coming out of my Z1060 but the sound these had when I had the OH POO moment was with actually no eq for me.They didn't sound anything like cheapo earphones to my ears at all..I know for guys that like to tweek their sound these had potential but the foundation of the great sound was all there. That was perhaps the most intriguing aspect of both these earphones. The FX40 changes more than the FX101 for burn but for both burn is necessary. I am gonna have to test some various eq settings myself. As they are I can't argue with the sound coming out of my player. I have much much more expensive stuff that don't sound this good. So believe me I know.
   
  I think the sound signature is different enough on both to warrant a future purchase of these FX40s if you see them for sale where you live. Both are quite astounding. Yes I got the FX101s for $16 shipped to me. Which makes these one of the best bargain for good sounding earphones I have ever heard.


----------



## Formula

dsnuts said:


> @Formula how you like that portable riggy combo with these FX101? Nice pic by the way. I have yet to try these on my E11 actually. I need to do that.




I Actually just tried them straight from the iPod and it just sounded so flat and lifeless compared to the e11. My preference though is the iPad2/e11 combo. Can't really explain it though cause I really don't know audiophile terms and all. It just simply sounds better to my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea the E11 if I was to guess will just throw your sound into overdrive. More stage thicker and wider sound. What not to like. Man I am listening to them on my Z1060 now.  Oh mi gawsh. lol! JVC man. Freaking JVC. These guys are like.." Lets give them a great sounding earphone for free!". Aha sir we have to charge for materials at least." Oh yea lets charge $16 then" 
   
  I have to agree with your natural tone for sound on these. These have just a natural type tone for sound..Not dark or warm sounding and not bright at all.This is funny but I kinda don't want to A/B against my MMDTs.Lol!
   
  New update.. Aha guys. So I have been burning my XF101s for a good 50 hours now..These are freaking me out. The highs are now more extended? Wut? I could have sworn the highs wasn't this clean when I heard them last. The sound seems to be polishing up with more burn. Wow.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea the E11 if I was to guess will just throw your sound into overdrive. More stage thicker and wider sound. What not to like. Man I am listening to them on my Z1060 now.  Oh mi gawsh. lol! JVC man. Freaking JVC. These guys are like.." Lets give them a great sounding earphone for free!". Aha sir we have to charge for materials at least." Oh yea lets charge $16 then"
> 
> I have to agree with your natural tone for sound on these. These have just a natural type tone for sound..Not dark or warm sounding and not bright at all.This is funny but I kinda don't want to A/B against my MMDTs.Lol!
> 
> New update.. Aha guys. So I have been burning my XF101s for a good 50 hours now..These are freaking me out. The highs are now more extended? Wut? I could have sworn the highs wasn't this clean when I heard them last. The sound seems to be polishing up with more burn. Wow.


 
   
  Dude, I decided to join the forums because I've been reading all about the FX101 and wow, just bought them thanks to this thread and I really like them. Still burning them in but I was wondering if you could help me out. I'm using the stock tips, should I invest in some other ones or just keep using the stock ones? If I should change the tips, can you suggest something for me? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## jiddu

Quote: 





theghost said:


> Dude, I decided to join the forums because I've been reading all about the FX101 and wow, just bought them thanks to this thread and I really like them. Still burning them in but I was wondering if you could help me out. I'm using the stock tips, should I invest in some other ones or just keep using the stock ones? If I should change the tips, can you suggest something for me? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


 

 The stock tips are good, if you get a good seal and you feel no discomfort I think you don't need to buy any other tips unless you just like experimenting.  If on the other hand you don't get a good seal with any of the tips and/or feel discomfort then those foamies are probably a good idea.  Once these 101s die on you then you'll have a spare set of tips to try on another set of IEMs


----------



## earplug

Where do you buy the fx101 for $16 shipped? Maybe I missed out since I'm late to the party. I want to get a green one. The cheapest I found was $20 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





earplug said:


> Where do you buy the fx101 for $16 shipped? Maybe I missed out since I'm late to the party. I want to get a green one. The cheapest I found was $20 shipped on eBay.


 
  I think the priced has gone up a bit on these from $16 shipped to $20 or so.. Even at $50 these would be a fantastic deal let alone $20.  I have no idea which one I like better.
   
  I am a fan of musical sound so naturally the FX101 should have been the winner for me but then again when I hear the FX40s the clarity and detail on them are so much to my liking as well and I find the bass end while not as full as the FX101 is almost just as good... It is like trying to take out a hottie blond or a hottie brunette for dinner and a movie.Lol!!. Hotness and more hotness. Nice problem to have.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the priced has gone up a bit on these from $16 shipped to $20 or so.. Even at $50 these would be a fantastic deal let alone $20.  I have no idea which one I like better.
> 
> I am a fan of musical sound so naturally the FX101 should have been the winner for me but then again when I hear the FX40s the clarity and detail on them are so much to my liking as well and I find the bass end while not as full as the FX101 is almost just as good... It is like trying to take out a hottie blond or a hottie brunette for dinner and a movie.Lol!!. Hotness and more hotness. Nice problem to have.


 
  which ear tips do you suggest for these? stocks, comply or will the sony hybrids work?


----------



## Dsnuts

I always try stock tips first. While the stock tips are average in quality at best, they are kinda on the flimsy side but do seal correct on my ears..Another reason why I like using stock tips on most earphones is the fact that you can change the intended sound using other tips. Tips with big sound holes like these JVCs need bigger holed tips to produce the full sound.
   
  Usually using a Sony hybrid on a wider nozzle ends up restricting the sound a bit. Complys are generally the most comfy and usually do not restrict any type of intended sound. So I would use the stock ones first and if those don't give the best seal for you. Complys are awesome but also cost as much as the earphones themselves.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I always try stock tips first. While the stock tips are average in quality at best, they are kinda on the flimsy side but do seal correct on my ears..Another reason why I like using stock tips on most earphones is the fact that you can change the intended sound using other tips. Tips with big sound holes like these JVCs need bigger holed tips to produce the full sound.
> 
> Usually using a Sony hybrid on a wider nozzle ends up restricting the sound a bit. Complys are generally the most comfy and usually do not restrict any type of intended sound. So I would use the stock ones first and if those don't give the best seal for you. Complys are awesome but also cost as much as the earphones themselves.


 
  I am using the stock tips medium size and they fit in pretty nicely but I have to make sure I don't push them all the way in. Otherwise, the bass is restricted a lot more. I used to have CX300's before and I would push them all the way in. Is it supposed to be not fully inserted?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you can usually tell when they are firmly in no? I mean you can't push that in until your ear drum hits the nozzle I don't think. If you are getting a good sound from what your doing now. It shouldn't be a problem. It is when the fit is not tight or loose is when any earphone is not going to sound right.
   
  I would do at least a weeks worth of burn in to see what you get..


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well you can usually tell when they are firmly in no? I mean you can't push that in until your ear drum hits the nozzle I don't think. If you are getting a good sound from what your doing now. It shouldn't be a problem. It is when the fit is not tight or loose is when any earphone is not going to sound right.
> 
> I would do at least a weeks worth of burn in to see what you get..


 
  I'm burning them in right now, about a bit higher than regular volume on a continuous playlist. Did a few hours yesterday, listening to them today and will let them keep going for the night and do that for 3 or 4 days every night. Should be right. I find it funny, I read most of this thread yesterday as I was planning on buying new earphones and I am so glad I found it. Otherwise, I would've bought something totally not worth having like... *gasp* Apple earphones lol. So thanks for the tips and the help. Keep it up


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you did good for sure.And your timing is perfect. Both these earphones are so new people still have no idea about em even for headfiers.  Not all earphones you read about here at headfi are worth what people say but @ $16 or so who cares. If they sound good to you and let you enjoy your music. What can you say about that. I suppose it is easier to take a risk on getting these $16 cheapos than taking a chance on $100 earphones that might or might not deliver for you.. Let us know how they are turning out for you. I think the burn in process is a fun one. Something I kinda enjoy myself.
   
  I don't care if some of you guys don't believe in burn in. Or think it is a myth.. It is fact...Both these earphones sounds will improve with burn.. Especially the FX40.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well you did good for sure.And your timing is perfect. Both these earphones are so new people still have no idea about em even for headfiers.  Not all earphones you read about here at headfi are worth what people say but @ $16 or so who cares. If they sound good to you and let you enjoy your music. What can you say about that. I suppose it is easier to take a risk on getting these $16 cheapos than taking a chance on $100 earphones that might or might not deliver for you.. Let us know how they are turning out for you. I think the burn in process is a fun one. Something I kinda enjoy myself.
> 
> I don't care if some of you guys don't believe in burn in. Or think it is a myth.. It is fact...Both these earphones sounds will improve with burn.. Especially the FX40.


 
  I got them for 29.99 and taxes because I live in Canada and it freaking sucks here. Overall, I am enjoying them. I did not have the chance to compare them to the FX1X unfortunately as I never bought that particular set of IEMs but, the sound was really good out of the box. Also, the bass is very prominent as advertised but what surprised me most was that I could hear the voice of the singer very well. I did hear some crackle a few times (maybe crackle isn't a good word). I'm expecting the sound to be much better after the burn in process. I cannot wait! I also will buy the Soundmagic E10


----------



## Dsnuts

Be careful. You start buying this and then buy that. Next thing you know you are sitting on 30 earphones and 10 headphones. It happens just like that. Lol!.
   
  Absolutely no comparison to the old FX1X. Don't even be curious about them. Those were fun for being a big bassy earphone last ear for cheap but these leave those behind in every single way except mid bass punch..These have a proper sound.. Those kinda don't. These sound like what you can expect from good $80-$100 earphones not $16 ones. . The FX1X is what you can expect from good $25 cheapo bassy earphones.


----------



## musubi1000

dsnuts said:


> Be careful. You start buying this and then buy that. Next thing you know you are sitting on 30 earphones and 10 headphones. It happens just like that. Lol!.
> 
> Absolutely no comparison to the old FX1X. Don't even be curious about them. Those were fun for being a big bassy earphone last ear for cheap but these leave those behind in every single way except mid bass punch..These have a proper sound.. Those kinda don't. These sound like what you can expect from good $80-$100 earphones not $16 ones. . The FX1X is what you can expect from good $25 cheapo bassy earphones.


Hahaha it's true!


----------



## Sil3nce

fx40 excitement over here.
let's see how they compare to the sm2 I've got on hand.


----------



## mochill

This fx101 is so f#$king amazing with far east movement on my z player which i am using now


----------



## mochill

All i want is bass,all i want is bass boom boom


----------



## musubi1000

mochill said:


> This fx101 is so f#$king amazing with far east movement on my z player which i am using now


I use "Girls on the dance floor" to test bass LOL the opening bass line is strong and at the beginning of the song.


----------



## mochill

So true


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yea I forget what earphone I am talking bout. Both again are excellent but they don't best the CKM500. Would be cool if they did. Lol!  The CKS77 has more to do with the FX40. I still prefer my CKS77 over the FX40 but again the sound is stupid for the price..


 
   
  Yeah the CKM500 is definitely rather superior in overall refinement. But you always gotta keep diminishing returns in mind. Plus it's all mostly preference. I'm listening to a lot of rap atm, A$AP, Bone. I'm using UE M tips atm. It's unreal. Music as a movie.


----------



## JCJiffy

Anyone have experience with the FX3X to compare against the FX101?
   
  http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx3x/index.html
   
  Not sure if these have been released worldwide yet but thought I'd ask anyway. I found only one other 1st impressions thread on these.


----------



## musubi1000

Earlier I made a post about recommending the 101s over the 40s to most peeps but now I gotta change my mind. These 40s are something really special.


----------



## TheGhost

Update: Been burning those in for the past 20 hours now approx. and wow, the sound just keeps getting better and better. No more bass glitch that I had earlier. The SQ is much better and the clarity of the vocals is just superb. So, those who haven't gotten these babies yet. Stop reading and go get them!


----------



## KEP1

I seem to be getting a better seal (and better sound) with the FX40s wearing them with their tabs pointing straight down (hold onto tabs while inserting them). Looks like this will put more stress on the cables going into the housings though (I'm not really sure how much this could affect their life expectancy, if at all). Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Cya|\|

As I cannot find the fx40 for less than 45 euros here in Europe, I'm  now actually thinking about going for the cmk500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  You guys still recommend the fx40 and ckm500 for who prefers a neutral sound, rather than a bassboosty one?
  The point is that I wouldn't like to spend too much money, because in october I'm gonna buy a 1500 euros headset system as my main. But man, it seems I can't resist anymore...


----------



## RyanH22

Well I just opened my FX101's this morning... After about a half hour struggle and a bloody thumb later I got the packaging open. I have never owned an IEM with bass so deep and thumping without the mids and highs being recessed and shallow sounding. These are great so far without any burn in! I have the ATH-CKM50, and these give them a run for their money! The green model looks great as well!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cya|\| said:


> As I cannot find the fx40 for less than 45 euros here in Europe, I'm  now actually thinking about going for the cmk500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you can get a CKM500. That is the way I would go. They are superior over both these earphones in refinement and overall sound..
   
  If you can find either of these cheaper I would try them out but if not the CKM500 is completely worth the money spent on them..


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





cya|\| said:


> As I cannot find the fx40 for less than 45 euros here in Europe, I'm  now actually thinking about going for the cmk500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'd go for the CKM500 if I were you and I'd be willing to pay a little extra.
   
  Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> Well I just opened my FX101's this morning... After about a half hour struggle and a bloody thumb later I got the packaging open. I have never owned an IEM with bass so deep and thumping without the mids and highs being recessed and shallow sounding. These are great so far without any burn in! I have the ATH-CKM50, and these give them a run for their money! The green model looks great as well!


 
  LOL! I opened mine and the packaging was hard as hell to open also, I just got angry and started cutting it everywhere until it finally opened up. Enjoy them and make sure you burn them in for even better SQ.


----------



## Cya|\|

Thx for the suggestion, but I have one more question.
  I'm reading that in june a few iem are being released, and they might outclass these, at the same price. Actually I cannot really wait, because as I've said, I need them now and for few months. But do you think that I should really wait for the new headphones?


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





cya|\| said:


> Thx for the suggestion, but I have one more question.
> I'm reading that in june a few iem are being released, and they might outclass these, at the same price. Actually I cannot really wait, because as I've said, I need them now and for few months. But do you think that I should really wait for the new headphones?


 
  I'm not that good of an audiophile but I know markets. So, I'll tell you a few things that should help you make your decision by yourself.
   
  1) June is in just a few days.
  2) Many companies will say "release scheduled in June" but it might be delayed, there's always that risk
  3) Everyone says "same price or less" because they want to increase appeal for whatever item
  4) You say you want them ... NOW.
  5*) If you are willing to use them for a few months and then buy new ones... why not?
   
  *You pay the item itself but you also pay for being able to use it. Let's say you pay $80, you use them by listening to music every day for around 2 hours. That increases your satisfaction because you are doing the activity you wished to do. That's what you paid for. Now, let's say you did not buy them, you don't get to listen to music with them (or maybe no music at all depending if you already own some IEM or headphones). Which option is preferable to you?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jcjiffy said:


> Anyone have experience with the FX3X to compare against the FX101?
> 
> http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx3x/index.html
> 
> Not sure if these have been released worldwide yet but thought I'd ask anyway. I found only one other 1st impressions thread on these.


 

 Why you gotta do this to me man. Ordered. Lol! I just got these.    Interesting these have carbon drivers. Why do I have a feeling these are gonna hand the CKS77???
   
  Will report back in about a week.. buyfromjapan has them for around $69 shipped from ebay.. I had to bite. As impressed as I am with the FX101. These are the high end XX earphones..I don't even have to hear these and I am willing to bet all you guys these are gonna do more than compete with the CKS77..I have no doubts in my mind these will have a superior sound from them.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Why you gotta do this to me man. Ordered. Lol! I just got these.    Interesting these have carbon drivers. Why do I have a feeling these are gonna hand the CKS77???


 
  Dude, seriously? I just bought the FX101s. 
   
  PS: You saying these might be better than the CKS77?


----------



## Dsnuts

Truth be told I think the FX101 are very close and actually does a few things better than the CKS77. I love the big roomy sound of the CKS77and are still my Bass champs, but I am looking at the specs of them X3X.. Metal housing using Carbon drivers.
   
  Not only am I gonna predict that these X3X are gonna be superior to the CKS77. These might be the end game high end Bassy earphones to beat..We will see. Based on what I have learned from these intro versions..I have high expectations of these X3X earphones. Wait till I get them. These might just be a small improvement over the XF101 in that case will not be worth it. But for me. 
   
  It is worth taking a risk..Enjoy your XF101s there is no denying the great sound those have but I hope these higher end X3X will show me something new.. We will see. I had to get them to find out.


----------



## Cya|\|

Quote: 





theghost said:


> *You pay the item itself but you also pay for being able to use it. Let's say you pay $80, you use them by listening to music every day for around 2 hours. That increases your satisfaction because you are doing the activity you wished to do. That's what you paid for. Now, let's say you did not buy them, you don't get to listen to music with them (or maybe no music at all depending if you already own some IEM or headphones). Which option is preferable to you?


 
   

 Good point


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Truth be told I think the FX101 are very close and actually does a few things better than the CKS77. I love the big roomy sound of the CKS77and are still my Bass champs, but I am looking at the specs of them X3X.. Metal housing using Carbon drivers.
> 
> Not only am I gonna predict that these X3X are gonna be superior to the CKS77. These might be the end game high end Bassy earphones to beat..We will see. Based on what I have learned from these intro versions..I have high expectations of these X3X earphones. Wait till I get them. These might just be a small improvement over the XF101 in that case will not be worth it. But for me.
> 
> It is worth taking a risk..Enjoy your XF101s there is no denying the great sound those have but I hope these higher end X3X will show me something new.. We will see. I had to get them to find out.


 
   
  I'll wait until your review and then might get them for cheaper as I know someone who works in a retail store who might be able to get me a major discount on them. 
   
  Quote: 





cya|\| said:


> Good point


 
  Glad I could help. Enjoy the decision you made today and you will be able to try out other models of earphones in the future!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sil3nce said:


> fx40 excitement over here.
> let's see how they compare to the sm2 I've got on hand.


 

 Look forward to your take on them. But only after the required 100 hours..They change greatly from open box. Seriously they are like 2 different sounds all together..So burn like you've never burned before. It requires it


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. The power of suggestion. So which one of you guys bought them FX3X with me. Lol I just checked and they had 3 pairs which are all sold out now.
   
  I am actually very excited to get these. I was looking at these last time I was on ebay thinking it will be more FX1X..But based on these FX101s.. These should be the upgrades to the FX101..In which should be the upgrades to what AT has done to date.
   
  And this is how the discoveries roll..I will be pissed if these aren't what I think they might be. Lol!


----------



## BGRoberts

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. The power of suggestion. So which one of you guys bought them FX3X with me. Lol I just checked and they had 3 pairs which are all sold out now.


----------



## Dsnuts

BG. I should have guessed. You don't even wait till I get them now. Lol!!! What if these turn out to be turds? I'm not responsible you know.! Lol. I suppose we will both find out together. Nice to jump both feet in with you my friend.
   
  They say I should get them from Japan by the middle of June. In the mean while if you guys haven't tried out a FX40 or a FX101.. Both are astonishing for the cost. in fact this is kinda whack but after using my XF101s
   
  I just got a new pair of Red LTD CKS77s and threw them in. While they have the same sound I am used to. I have to admit there are aspects of the much cheaper FX101 I enjoy over the CKS77. Which is astounding for the cost..While I do hope these new FX3X will one up all these earphones. I will never get rid of my CKS77. One of kind sound they have that will always be in my collection.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I might look into some of these JVCs, I'm thinking of selling my CKS77 as the upper-mid peak/resonance is just too fatiguing (and annoying) to me.
   
  I wonder which of all these JVCs would fit me most though, I'm very interested in the case that FX1X comes with for example and it's very cheap and gets ravish reviews, after the slight disappointment with CKS77 feels that would be a safe start.


----------



## BGRoberts

I'll take the gamble.
  Got a hunch it'll pay off.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I might look into some of these JVCs, I'm thinking of selling my CKS77 as the upper-mid peak/resonance is just too fatiguing (and annoying) to me.
> 
> I wonder which of all these JVCs would fit me most though, I'm very interested in the case that FX1X comes with for example and it's very cheap and gets ravish reviews, after the slight disappointment with CKS77 feels that would be a safe start.


 
   
  I would skip the FX1X and go for the new and much much improved new XF101. There is no comparison to the older FX1X to these new ones. And these XF101s are the same or cheaper in price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> I'll take the gamble.
> Got a hunch it'll pay off.


 

 Ya I have a good feeling about these. The Metal housing for precision. With bigger carbon drivers for even bigger bass response. These I have a feeling will be monsters. JVCs answer to the CKS earphones from AT.


----------



## Youngblood

Maybe I'm crazy but if these FX3X buds are as good as you guys hope then we might have a solid competitor against the CKM500. Oh snap lol, can't wait to see impressions. Dsnuts I know here  soon enough I'm going to jump on one of these like I did the Monoprice, just going to see which one pops up on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would skip the FX1X and go for the new and much much improved new XF101. There is no comparison to the older FX1X to these new ones. And these XF101s are the same or cheaper in price.


 
   
  The FX1X are bassier though right? I'm not looking for analytical & detailed but fun & engaging sound with big bass. For example I have the cheap KOSS Sparkplug IEMs which seems to pack a super amount of rather good sounding bass, the rest of the range is very muffled sounding but then again it's very easy to listen to and as u turn up the vol a bit the clarity shows up quite well to mids and highs too and I enjoy listen to those quite a bit even despite they're overly muffled sounding.
   
  I would gladly come close to the KOSS Sparkplug IEM bass and the CKS77 was even quite behind in terms of bass quantity (and in fact sounded boomier too)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





youngblood said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but if these FX3X buds are as good as you guys hope then we might have a solid competitor against the CKM500. Oh snap lol, can't wait to see impressions. Dsnuts I know here  soon enough I'm going to jump on one of these like I did the Monoprice, just going to see which one pops up on top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well yes and no.
   
  The CKM500 represent years of Audio Technica know how and refinement. I highly doubt these new JVC HAFX3X are gonna dethrone those for my favorite earphones but we are talking high quality bassy earphones which for me is in another category of earphones all together.  To date it has been the CKS77 with the new FX101 nipping at the heels of them. But if these new FX3X have more refinements over these FX101s. They should handily beat the CKS77..
   
  If the new FX3X has the big sound and room of the CKS77 with even better clarity, smoother sound, basically the same sound tuning of the FX101 but more refined. That is all it will take. Just for kicks however. If you want to try the FX101. I can tell you. You won't be disappointed. And they be cheap too. Just how much of an upgrade the new FX3X will be to these FX101s remains to be seen.


----------



## FieldingMellish




----------



## Youngblood

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well yes and no.
> 
> The CKM500 represent years of Audio Technica know how and refinement. I highly doubt these new JVC HAFX3X are gonna dethrone those for my favorite earphones but we are talking high quality bassy earphones which for me is in another category of earphones all together.  To date it has been the CKS77 with the new FX101 nipping at the heels of them. But if these new FX3X have more refinements over these FX101s. They should handily beat the CKS77..
> 
> If the new FX3X has the big sound and room of the CKS77 with even better clarity, smoother sound, basically the same sound tuning of the FX101 but more refined. That is all it will take. Just for kicks however. If you want to try the FX101. I can tell you. You won't be disappointed. And they be cheap too. Just how much of an upgrade the new FX3X will be to these FX101s remains to be seen.


 
  I see what you mean. I think I would be more into the FX40 since I'm more into clarity than huge bass response, but I do like to have big bass on occasion. I'll see how there FX3Xs play out and who knows I may buy them all. It's kind of like Poke'mon, gotta catch em' all right? lol.


----------



## TheGhost

By the way, I've been playing my iPod non stop to get my earbuds to burn in but someone told me that it would be better to turn it off. Is it better continuous burn in or with breaks now and then?


----------



## JCJiffy

LOL, Dsnuts, I didn't even have a chance to give my first impressions before you jumped in.
   
  So while I enjoy the CKM500's sound, they have been relegated to home listening because they are just not ergonomic for my everyday subway commute. That extension cord part bugs the heck out of me because of its weight, and it tends to get in the way.
   
  I have been auditioning the FX40 to take over as my everyday beater. Honestly, for my ears however, they are just a tad too piercing. I tested them several times at the store over multiple and separate days. Unfortunately I couldn't get comfortable with the FX40, so didn't buy them. For the right preferences, they are definitely very capable; fast, crisp, good bass.
   
  I tried the FX1X next, and these were just eh. Sounded a bit muddy to me. Tried the FX3X next, and immediately felt comfortable with the sound, in-ear fit, ruggedness, and soft cord.
   
  For me, the FX3X are the alternative to CKS77, with less boomy overwhelming (ear-filling) bass and still great mids/highs. Bass is still featured on the FX3X but slightly more laid-back (compared to CKS77). Soundstage is smaller than CKS77 and CKM500; it's not as airy or spacious. Highs are clear and mids are smooth, balanced together with the low-end. The overall listening experience is good laid-back and really really smooth for my ears. Bass quantity is nearly exactly what I was looking for.
   
  In terms of technical competence and musicality, I think CKM500 are still tops among all of these. But the FX3X are a great find and will be awesome for my everyday use.
   
  As a side note, it looks like the FX3X were released at the same time together with the FX1X in Japan, so technically "older" than the FX101. Let me know what you think when you receive them.


----------



## Cya|\|

How do these compare to full cans?
  I have the jvc harx700 and had the lcd-2.  Now ofc course I'm not looking for iems at 70$ to beat the lcd-2, but wonder how these compare to full cans in general.


----------



## TheGhost

So? continuous burn in or with pause and stops now and then? Also, better with noise or just regular music?


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for the early impressions Jeff. From your impressions of them FX3X. I think it was worth the cash to get them. From what your describing they sound like the tuning that is on the FX101s. Can't wait to try them out..
   
  You know what is funny. The FX40s that you demoed I am willing to bet you have zero burn time. The ones I have now have no piercing highs at all and these are prone to be sharper sounding on open box and are very dependent on burn and proper fit for proper sound. They mellow out crazy with a big burn and start to sound much like a less refined CKM500.
   
  @Ghost. You are right about all of it. There is no true correct method for burning. Any burning is better than no burning. A break is good after 24 hours me thinks.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These need an aggressive burn. I have a dedicated burn in station which consist of my ASUS laptop and a creative Xfi external sound card with a 5 hub belkin splitter at the end of it. It is brilliant. I just leave my earphones and headphone on a volume level around 7-8 out of 10.
> 
> Which is fairly loud using a 5 hour drum n bass compilation. This beats the tard out of them drivers. Pink noise works too but this method for me works perfectly.


 
   
  Dsnuts - Tell 'em how it's done!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Dsnuts - Tell 'em how it's done!


 

 I mentioned this on the CKS77 thread too but. You know my reasoning for DnB over any other type music or file to burn? They do beat the tard out of them drivers. Any DnB compilation works.. Faster drum beats mixed with crazy amount of Bass from punch to monster sub bass. IT is perfect actually. I guarantee 24 hour burn of this music on fairly loud and I don't care how stiff a drivers gonna be. It will beat the daylights out of em. lol!. This is simply just my method and no one elses but it works fantastic. Every single one of my headphones and earphones have been burned this way and it speeds the process imo.
   
  You guys can get a DnB compilation readily online or at your local CD shop for cheap. Worth tracking down for the burn.
   
  Oh by the way I am gonna mention it here. I will be going on our family road trip for a little relax time. So that means no net access for me. So I will check in on the thread when I can but. I will leave these threads in the very capable hands of all you fellas. And I eagerly look forward to how these 2 new gems are working out for everyone.. Happy listening everyone.


----------



## Katun

Got the FX101 today. Very impressive actually. The midrange isn't anywhere near as bad as I thought, and is actually quite good. Bass is wonderful for an IEM, especially at this price.
   
  I'll experiment with the EQ and see what I can come up with. Something in the treble needs a bit of tweaking. But stock, very impressive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





katun said:


> Got the FX101 today. Very impressive actually. The midrange isn't anywhere near as bad as I thought, and is actually quite good. Bass is wonderful for an IEM, especially at this price.
> 
> I'll experiment with the EQ and see what I can come up with. Something in the treble needs a bit of tweaking. But stock, very impressive.


 

 The treble becomes much better after around 50 hours of burn.. I thought the same thing as well but I would burn them in good. See what I mean about how they kinda sound like a FX67.. Ya they get better and better too.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The treble becomes much better after around 50 hours of burn.. I thought the same thing as well but I would burn them in good. See what I mean about how they kinda sound like a FX67.. Ya they get better and better too.


 
   How are yours sounding now? the fx101s. You've been burning them in for around 80 hours now I'd say even more.
   
  Also, enjoy your trip and you deserve some relaxing time!


----------



## stozzer123

You guys are freakin killing me lol,    i got the 1x last month, find this thread yesterday and order the fx101 on amazon, log on today to read about the 3's....................i gotta go lie down..... my wallet hurts.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You guys are freakin killing me lol,    i got the 1x last month, find this thread yesterday and order the fx101 on amazon, log on today to read about the 3's....................i gotta go lie down..... my wallet hurts.


 
   
  Lol, you don't have to get the FX3Xs, you should be fine with what you have. I'm considering getting the Soundmagic E10.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





theghost said:


> How are yours sounding now? the fx101s. You've been burning them in for around 80 hours now I'd say even more.
> 
> Also, enjoy your trip and you deserve some relaxing time!


 
   
  No need to tweek anything for me on the sound. I have my Z1060 on flat eq and these sound tremendous. I do have a fun eQ setting for more bass mids and treble but I find these the more polished version of what I heard on open box. So burn cleans up the overall sound on these including the treble and bass..No doubt I am looking for this day to end so I can start packing.
  Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You guys are freakin killing me lol,    i got the 1x last month, find this thread yesterday and order the fx101 on amazon, log on today to read about the 3's....................i gotta go lie down..... my wallet hurts.


 

 I would hold off on the FX3X for now guys as I know they are proper but I want to know if they are an upgrade to the FX101. The FX101 is such a huge step in the right direction for JVCs Xtreme line somehow I have a feeling the X3X is not going to be a huge upgrade in sound. But we will see. I will do a comparison between the 3 XX models just for fun when I get the FX3X.


----------



## RyanH22

I find JVC to be highly underrated! All of their headphones have great sound for the price. Love these FX101's.


----------



## stozzer123

yeh i was more in the market to get something bassy when i got the original xx, i got the gr06 vsonics at the same time and im extremely pleased with them for my day to days even replacing my pfe and hje900.   So yeh if the fx101's live up to the hype here I will be a pretty damm happy audio monkey.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> I find JVC to be highly underrated! All of their headphones have great sound for the price. Love these FX101's.


 
  Agreed, even back in the days of the marshmallows with kramer mod they have been performing at a price point unmatched by their piers.


----------



## Formula

stozzer123 said:


> Agreed, even back in the days of the marshmallows with kramer mod they have been performing at a price point unmatched by their piers.




The Marshmallow was my first IEM. Before that I had no clue you could get that kind of low bass out of an earphone. JVC fan ever since..  







And yes.. My wife was giving me funny looks while I was posing all my JVC's for that pic. Lol..


----------



## Dsnuts

She gives you any more looks. Ask her if she would like you to hang out with the fellas instead. Lol!


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





formula said:


> The Marshmallow was my first IEM. Before that I had no clue you could get that kind of low bass out of an earphone. JVC fan ever since..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol i still get the same looks from my girl.......
  her "what u doing?"  
  me "taking pictures of my headphones for head-fi"  
  her "geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk"
  me "ok honey listen, its not me its you..........."


----------



## JosephKim

Hmm people are comparing these to marshmallows? I reaally didnt like them.


----------



## inContrast

Just got the fx101s in.. wow. As soon as I hit play on some DnB.. I was like yea turning off my e10s bass boost. Had no idea IEMs could produce this bass. They need to be burned in though.. I can't wait for how they sound later. :> Not a fan of the hissing though. Who cares though with dat bass.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the fx3x as soon as i get them i will give my impression


----------



## Icy56

ahh i took the plunge for the fx101s even though i JUST got my philips she iems.. dammit you guys, my wallet hates all of you. these may be cheap they add up fast...


----------



## inContrast

Quote: 





icy56 said:


> ahh i took the plunge for the fx101s even though i JUST got my philips she iems.. dammit you guys, my wallet hates all of you. these may be cheap they add up fast...


 

 in the same boat. its an awesome boat.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered the fx3x as soon as i get them i will give my impression


 
   
  You too. Lol. You and BG.. both you guys just can't wait. Well like I told BG if those end up not being a true upgrade to the FX101. Don't blame me. A risk yes. But Based on Jeffs impressions of them. I think I am gonna like.
  Quote: 





icy56 said:


> ahh i took the plunge for the fx101s even though i JUST got my philips she iems.. dammit you guys, my wallet hates all of you. these may be cheap they add up fast...


 
   
  $10 + $16= Hugh? Thats a cheap dollar movie and some McDonalds Big mac meals. Lol! Much more satisfaction.
  Quote: 





incontrast said:


> in the same boat. its an awesome boat.


----------



## inContrast

If the fx3xs are actually upgrades I am totally sold based on the fx101s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





incontrast said:


> If the fx3xs are actually upgrades I am totally sold based on the fx101s.


 

 See this is the reason why I wanted to try them first to let you guys know. I am not sure just yet. The X3X is an older model. I wouldn't be surprised if the new FX101s have a very similar sound tuning or is actually better than them.  Considering there is like 3 or 4 guys that bought them already I am sure everyone will chime in on what they hear.


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> lol i still get the same looks from my girl.......
> her "what u doing?"
> me "taking pictures of my headphones for head-fi"
> her "geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk"
> me "ok honey listen, its not me its you..........."


 
  I'm pretty sure your girl is also a geeeeeeekkkk, but it's for shoes. ask if you can have as many earphones she has shoes.


----------



## Icy56

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> $10 + $16= Hugh? Thats a cheap dollar movie and some McDonalds Big mac meals. Lol! Much more satisfaction.


 
   
  Lol, I gotta save up for a car though! Still a little highschooler over here. Plus i've already spent soo much on my past headphones which sadly broke recently. But if these fx101s are as good as you guys say they are, I should be happy for a looong time.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


 
   
  Haha how do you know this song? I'm Jamaican. We used to bust out in this song randomly when we were bored in elementary school.


----------



## inContrast

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Haha how do you know this song? I'm Jamaican. We used to bust out in this song randomly when we were bored in elementary school.


 
   
The movie Beetlejuice is how I know about that song. xD


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





incontrast said:


> The movie Beetlejuice is how I know about that song. xD


 
   
   
  Yeah, that was some freaky song selection for the movie. That's the movie that featured the shrunken head I considered using for my avatar. Though that head wasn't conducive to adding headphones.
   

   
   
  The backstory on my avatar is a guy walking along the beach. He finds a brass lamp. Picks it up and a curvaceous female genie pops out. She grants him one wish. Eyeballing her up and down,  he asks, "How about a little head?"


----------



## Youngblood

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> The backstory on my avatar is a guy walking along the beach. He finds a brass lamp. Picks it up and a curvaceous female genie pops out. She grants him one wish. Eyeballing her up and down,  he asks, "How about a little head?"


 
   
  That's too funny lol
   
  So I know these buds are cheap and everything but hows the build quality? They look pretty solid from the pictures that I've seen but looks can be deceiving. I'm not that rough with my IEMs but I could be gentler if need be.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Has anyone seen any of these recommended earphones in any major BM stores?


----------



## jiddu

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Has anyone seen any of these recommended earphones in any major BM stores?


 
   
  I'd be very surprised if the JVCs weren't in any major store, up here in Canada Futureshop sells pretty much all of them and they are owned by Best Buy, so my guess would be Best Buy in the states would have them.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





jiddu said:


> I'd be very surprised if the JVCs weren't in any major store, up here in Canada Futureshop sells pretty much all of them and they are owned by Best Buy, so my guess would be Best Buy in the states would have them.


 
  Best Buy USA definitely has them in stock.


----------



## danny93

Are the Jvc Hafx101 good for gym?
   
  I LOVE the CKS77´s but im looking out for a pair for gym use and I came across this thread...how are the microphonics? 
   
  Thanks all


----------



## JK1

The JVC Riptidz might be better suited for gym use. It is sweat and water resistant. if you don't want isolation, then you might want to look into the JVC HA-EB75 earbuds with earhooks. It sound quite decent and won't fall out of your ears. If regular IEMs fall out of your ears while working out, you might want to the JVC IEMs with earhooks. I forgot the model numbers of those, and which one is for men and which for women(the women's one is for smaller ears).


----------



## danny93

Quote: 





jk1 said:


> The JVC Riptidz might be better suited for gym use. It is sweat and water resistant. if you don't want isolation, then you might want to look into the JVC HA-EB75 earbuds with earhooks. It sound quite decent and won't fall out of your ears. If regular IEMs fall out of your ears while working out, you might want to the JVC IEMs with earhooks. I forgot the model numbers of those, and which one is for men and which for women(the women's one is for smaller ears).


 
  Thanks for the reply but I have never had a pair of IEM´s fall out of my ears  so Im just worried about microphonics, can you hear the wire bang everytime you run?
   
  I will look into the Riptidz...thanks again!


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Thanks for the reply but I have never had a pair of IEM´s fall out of my ears  so Im just worried about microphonics, can you hear the wire bang everytime you run?
> 
> I will look into the Riptidz...thanks again!


 
  Wearing it with the cord around your ear will help minimize that. So will using a clip to clip the wire to your shirt. That is a problem with all IEMs though.


----------



## mochill

I think i really love the fx101s more then the cks77s because the ssound is a little more intamate then it. Also i feel that the sub bass i much better


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What's the difference between FX1X and FX101 soundwise? Bass, mids, highs and soundstage etc. Are these V-shape or do they have fairly rolled-off or neutral highs?


----------



## inContrast

Wow just an overnight burn in on the fx101s does them nicely. :'D


----------



## Prakhar

rpgwizard said:


> What's the difference between FX1X and FX101 soundwise? Bass, mids, highs and soundstage etc. Are these V-shape or do they have fairly rolled-off or neutral highs?




Whoa, RPG, 2nd iem?


----------



## heste1234

The FX101 and FR201 is indeed the same in ear in specification and perfomance.

 I just ordered the FR201, pretty exited, when reading other take on it 

http://newsroom.jvc.com/2012/01/jvc-expands-xtreme-xplosives-headphone-series-with-two-new-inner-ear-models/#more-2062


----------



## GigaFi

Trading a newish JVC Riptidz + newish MEElec RX12 for someones FX40 or FX101, any takers?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





danny93 said:


> Are the Jvc Hafx101 good for gym?
> 
> I LOVE the CKS77´s but im looking out for a pair for gym use and I came across this thread...how are the microphonics?
> 
> Thanks all


 
  The FX101. Danny..Don't settle for anything else. Almost no microphonics especially worn over the ear very comfy to boot.
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What's the difference between FX1X and FX101 soundwise? Bass, mids, highs and soundstage etc. Are these V-shape or do they have fairly rolled-off or neutral highs?


 
  The FX1X is a less refined earphone by much. I truly doubt you will like the FX1X at all RPG. The mids are overly warm even for you, the highs are very uneven and spiky to boot. The bass has a bigger punch than the CKS77 and monster sub bass..Stage is nice though but again no where near the refinement that is on the FX101. You might even find the sound more to your liking over the CKS77. I wouldn't doubt it. They don't have the big stage or depth of the CKS77 but does have a very nice refined sound with great sub bass.
   
  Both you guys must get the FX101...Forget the old FX1X.
   
  So I am at my inn with my family on vaca.. The net is as slow as dial up. Lol!!


----------



## JosephKim

Has anyone compared the 40s with fxt90?


----------



## Dacrazydude

The fxt90 were the first of the carbon nanotube drivers. I've read some japanese reviews between the unreleased fxd80 and the fxt90 though.


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FX101. Danny..Don't settle for anything else. Almost no microphonics especially worn over the ear very comfy to boot.
> The FX1X is a less refined earphone by much. I truly doubt you will like the FX1X at all RPG. The mids are overly warm even for you, the highs are very uneven and spiky to boot. The bass has a bigger punch than the CKS77 and monster sub bass..Stage is nice though but again no where near the refinement that is on the FX101. You might even find the sound more to your liking over the CKS77. I wouldn't doubt it. They don't have the big stage or depth of the CKS77 but does have a very nice refined sound with great sub bass.
> 
> Both you guys must get the FX101...Forget the old FX1X.
> ...


 
   
  Dude, I was planning on getting some cheap over the ear headphones too, you got a thread for that too? If not, let's do this!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





theghost said:


> Dude, I was planning on getting some cheap over the ear headphones too, you got a thread for that too? If not, let's do this!


 
   
  Sure you ever heard of a little headphone called the HTF600? Look it up..


----------



## ringyring

Quote: 





dacrazydude said:


> The fxt90 were the first of the carbon nanotube drivers. I've read some japanese reviews between the unreleased fxd80 and the fxt90 though.


 
  What did the reviews says about the FXD80?


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sure you ever heard of a little headphone called the HTF600? Look it up..


 
  Wow it's only 29.99 on Amazon.com but total comes out to $55 to ship to Canada


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, I have to take back what I said about the fx40. At little more than half volume on my iPhone (treble is perfectly in line there), the detail and clarity is amazing. These are probably the best I've heard for low volume listening. $16 isreally a ridiculous value for these.


----------



## Dsnuts

That sucks. But believe it or not those are completely worth that.. I own 2 pairs of them myself. I would link you to the HTF600 thread but the net here at this place is unreal. IT is the slowest net I have ever used anywhere. It takes 5 minutes or so to load one page. I am gonna call it a night here but..
   
  I thought I would check in from here just to see what is happening with threads. I suspect we will see many more impressions to come next week. I have my FX40 and my FX101 with me on this trip..
   
  Both sound great.Lol!


----------



## fullmoon280

i bought the ha-fx40's and they have a hissing noise.the noise is not really constant and only starts up when i play something(music and youtube vids).the hissing will go away a few seconds after pausing/stopping whatever it is im listening to.generally the hiss is drowned out but when listening to classical music the hiss is very distracting.is there anyway i can get rid of this?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok, I have to take back what I said about the fx40. At little more than half volume on my iPhone (treble is perfectly in line there), the detail and clarity is amazing. These are probably the best I've heard for low volume listening. $16 isreally a ridiculous value for these.


 
   
   Eke. I was wondering when you was gonna figure those out.Lol..Greetings from Durango Colorado. It is lovely here in the Rocky Mountains. Will be on the way to the Grand Canyon tomorrow.  Glad you are seeing why I was hyped about them.. If you keep using them they will just sound better and better..Look very much forward to your take on the CKM500. But for now..Those FX40s.. geeze. .
   
  It is so difficult figuring out which one I actually prefer over the other.. Man it is unreal. For my trip I packed my CKM500s and CKS77 of course. But I also brought both the FX40 and the FX101..I was gonna just bring my CKM500s but decided to take a few more. The whole idea is to figure out which one of the 2 JVCs I liked better. But so far. I can't figure out which one..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fullmoon280 said:


> i bought the ha-fx40's and they have a hissing noise.the noise is not really constant and only starts up when i play something(music and youtube vids).the hissing will go away a few seconds after pausing/stopping whatever it is im listening to.generally the hiss is drowned out but when listening to classical music the hiss is very distracting.is there anyway i can get rid of this?


 

 Let me ask you what are you listening to your FX40 with.. They sound better just straight from a DAP. These are less forgiving of sound than most cheapos too so that might be another reason. You tube is not gonna have the best quality sound so these might expose some not so good quality vids you are watching.


----------



## fullmoon280

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Let me ask you what are you listening to your FX40 with.. They sound better just straight from a DAP. These are less forgiving of sound than most cheapos too so that might be another reason. You tube is not gonna have the best quality sound so these might expose some not so good quality vids you are watching.


 
  i listen to trance,techno,rock,metal,jpop,kpop,classical,music from video games.also whats a dap?


----------



## TheGhost

Quote: 





fullmoon280 said:


> i listen to trance,techno,rock,metal,jpop,kpop,classical,music from video games.also whats a dap?


 
  dap = double ana... oops. that's censored.
   
  dap = digital audio player


----------



## mochill

I am gonna pre order the fxd80


----------



## Rainbow Randy

I've had some time with my FX40. They are indeed very good and quite a bargain. However, they're not as open as my HD600 or as full-bodied as my D5000.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> I've had some time with my FX40. They are indeed very good and quite a bargain. However, they're not as open as my* HD600* or as full-bodied as my *D5000*.


 
   
  ....are you joking?


----------



## Brandon7s

That's kind of like saying that I really like my civic, but I'm disappointed it doesn't have the acceleration of an F18.


----------



## zowki

eke2k6 said:


> ....are you joking?




Wait, so you expect the FX40 to be more and open than the HD600 and more full bodied than the D5000? Of course he's not joking.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Wait, so you expect the FX40 to be more and open than the HD600 and more full bodied than the D5000? Of course he's not joking.


 
  lol see the post above yours for explanation


----------



## stozzer123

hold on, just recieved my x101-b today.  Not listened to them yet but already bitterly dissapointed.
   
  Is the cable on these things seriously the crappy 2 pipe glued together type on cheap and nasty phones? or did i get fakes?
   
  the cable on the 1x was nice,  single red tube of rubber  with good feel. These 101 have the cable i would expect from a chinese $1 phone.
   
  It looks both cheap and nasty and i have broken these cords a ton of times in the past.
   
  Advices on if mine are fake or just built like crap?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> hold on, just recieved my x101-b today.  Not listened to them yet but already bitterly dissapointed.
> 
> Is the cable on these things seriously the crappy 2 pipe glued together type on cheap and nasty phones? or did i get fakes?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your not gonna care about the cord once you hear them.  I have to admit the FX40 does have a nicer build as the cord is a better quality. But I think JVC had to cut corners here. For me much like the MP8320. I would rather get a nice sounding earphone plus. I know it looks cheap but there is almost no microphonics and it isn't like these are gonna snap in half once you start using them
   
  Open them and hear them. So what if they didn't throw in a high end cable. They work great and are not gonna frail or break apart. See for yourself.


----------



## dustdevil

I have finally found a shop here selling the fx40, so I bought them right away.
   
  The bass are impressive, but the mids are a little recessed for my taste, the highs are impressive as well, with a decent amount of detail, although I do hear peaks as others had mentioned before.
   
  They are quite comfortable as well, and are built quite tough, only that there is no strain relief where the cable goes in the earphone housing, and I was planning to wear them over ears, which makes me worry.
   
  I will burn them in and see if there will be any significant changes.
   
  I must say that these earphones can definitely compete with earphones that cost $50-$100 more. Thanks Dsnuts


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> I have finally found a shop here selling the fx40, so I bought them right away.
> 
> The bass are impressive, but the mids are a little recessed for my taste, the highs are impressive as well, with a decent amount of detail, although I do hear peaks as others had mentioned before.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The fx40's are reasonably tough. I already dropped my player, causing it to yank on the cord to the point where the player disconnected. Felt a big tug on the ears. Plugged it back in and the fx40's are still rocking.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your not gonna care about the cord once you hear them.  I have to admit the FX40 does have a nicer build as the cord is a better quality. But I think JVC had to cut corners here. For me much like the MP8320. I would rather get a nice sounding earphone plus. I know it looks cheap but there is almost no microphonics and it isn't like these are gonna snap in half once you start using them
> 
> Open them and hear them. So what if they didn't throw in a high end cable. They work great and are not gonna frail or break apart. See for yourself.


 
  Ok so had some initial listening done and agree without a doubt these are awesome sounding headphones.  thumping bass but great sound in all areas,  upon hearing this I agree that they are still value for money, for the sound i reckon i would pay 4/5 times the price. 
   
  Still i would have been quite happy to pay a couple extra bucks on the cable from the 1x on them although i do realise a regular consumer might be confused as to why the price had gone up for what, to them, is the same headphone.
   
  In the past i have had i think 3/4 of these cables die out on me, had i not had the previous version i dont think i would have been so shocked on opening the package.
   
  Just a question, i have the black ones, if anyone who has one of the coloured wires (red, blue etc) tell me if they have the 2 thin bits of cable glued together going into the jack or just the one.
 i havent ever seen a couloured 2 bit cable so maybe its different on the others.


----------



## mochill

After 21hrs of burn in they become more close to neutral....awesome


----------



## mochill

Bass is less boomy with good impact and treble is a bit smoother.


----------



## RyanH22

The bass is awesome, it really compliments everything else in the tracks that i listen to.


----------



## christoophat

I purchased the HA-FX40 a few weeks back after reading about them here (of course). They definitely needed some break-in time, as the treble sounded a bit shrill on female vocals to my ears.
  After several days, they did indeed smooth out & became quite enjoyable to use (especially for the price) I feel these are a step above the AT-CK50As and pretty close to my newest go to IEMs, the Meelectroinics NE-770X, which I recently scored w/ their 1/2 off  trade in deal. The 770X's seem to produce a fuller soundstage, and they fit really well in my ears to produce a tight seal. The JVC's require a bit more effort to get seated in correctly, however it may just be that I need to roll thru more tips to find a better fitting pair.
   
  Still & all, so amazing to see/hear what you can get for around $25 these days!


----------



## danny93

Can anuone do a comparrison between it and the CKS77 please...I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## matthew23

So I have given the FX101s so time and a bit of burn it.  I like them a lot, considering I have so many other ear bud/IEMs.  For the price they can't be beat - at least that I know of.  The cool thing is, because they are cheap (by "our" standards, I have already started to mode them a bit.
   
  First, I just put Comply Tips (T-400s fit fine).  Make them fit better for me and does increase the overall sound quality a bit.
   
  Also, because I can walk down the street and buy a pair at will and my biggest complaint is lack of iphone mic/controls (I use the mic and volume control a lot so prefer buds/IEMS/headphones with iphone-specific functionality (sometimes very limiting). I know you can buy a mic'd version of the JVCs (which I did on amazon for the heck of it, but the come with a generic mic, no volume control which is a must have for me).   So - I decided to cut the JVC's casing open (did not snap open like I had hoped - there is  rubber strip that holds the casing together), took an iphone ear bud cord/mic (white one that comes with the iphone), detached the crappy earbuds and soddered the white cable with the mic/volume controls to the new JVCs.  I did have to superglue the casing back together which made them a bit unsightly, so I filed off the extra glue and took flat black model paint and gave it a coat to clean things up.  We will see how long it lasts (lets hope my modding/soddering skills were adequate) but right now, I am rocking the FX101s with a full, operational iphone mic/in-control that, for all intensive purposes, I can not "baby" like I do my more expensive headphones!


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





mochill said:


> After 21hrs of burn in they become more close to neutral....awesome


 
   
  Okay cool, my pair has around 8 or so right now, and sounds great for hip-hop and the such......
   
   
  but then it went to Amon Amarth's "Beheading of a King". Oh god my ears, the treble ate them with knives. Time to hide these puppies for more burn in.


----------



## RyanH22

Yea I enjoy the 101's for EDM and Hip Hop, I have started to switch back to my CK50's for rock and classical though. Vocals on the 101's sound a little muffled sometimes as well, not enough to really bother me.


----------



## mochill

On the fx101 maroon 5 is orgasmic


----------



## mochill

Ptrivium in waves


----------



## mochill

^^^trivium


----------



## Rainbow Randy

The FX40 are insanely good for the price! Having said that, can we ethically purchase thiese and take advantage of the mentally ill?


----------



## Brandon7s

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> The FX40 are insanely good for the price! Having said that, can we ethically purchase thiese and take advantage of the mentally ill?


 

 Uh.. wut? Buying an FX40 is taking advantage of the mentally ill?


----------



## Insidious Meme

brandon7s said:


> Uh.. wut? Buying an FX40 is taking advantage of the mentally ill?




It's a word play on his "insanely good" comment.


----------



## Dsnuts

For everyone that just got them.. Happy listening fellas and greets from the Grand Canyon. Everyone must check out the Grand Canyon at least once in their lifetime. It will be good for your soul..But in the mean time keep em on the burn!


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> The fx40's are reasonably tough. I already dropped my player, causing it to yank on the cord to the point where the player disconnected. Felt a big tug on the ears. Plugged it back in and the fx40's are still rocking.


 
  Good to know, thanks


----------



## lat era lus 614

I have both the 40 and 101 with about 100 hrs of burn in. Wow great set for around 40 bucks I use 101's for the gym ( electronica,rock,rap/hip hop) and the 40's while at work (acoustic/live recordings/indie/classical)  I use comply tips on both.


----------



## NuckinFutz

dsnuts said:


> For everyone that just got them.. Happy listening fellas and greets from the Grand Canyon. Everyone must check out the Grand Canyon at least once in their lifetime. It will be good for your soul..But in the mean time keep em on the burn!




Yeah I've been, should have taken the chopper ride over it but I hate flying! By the way, don't try and run out of your car at night to take a look at the Hoover Dam.....the cops don't like it


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lat era lus 614 said:


> I have both the 40 and 101 with about 100 hrs of burn in. Wow great set for around 40 bucks I use 101's for the gym ( electronica,rock,rap/hip hop) and the 40's while at work (acoustic/live recordings/indie/classical)  I use comply tips on both.


 

 This is exactly how I use them myself. Both compliment each other and I think this is the reason why I have such a hard time picking out which one I like better. Maybe it will just come to the type of music you guys listen to..


----------



## forensic fox

How does the *JVC HAFX40* compare to the *Philips SHE3580* in terms of comfort while lying against a pillow?


----------



## zowki

forensic fox said:


> How does the *JVC HAFX40* compare to the *Philips SHE3580* in terms of comfort while lying against a pillow?




Juding by the pictures I think the Philips SHE3580 would be more comfortable judging by the size of the housing.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Juding by the pictures I think the Philips SHE3580 would be more comfortable judging by the size of the housing.


 
   
  The FX40 is actually VERY tiny. It's almost the same size as a US dime


----------



## KEP1

Just got my 101s in...ARE YOU KIDDING ME? On open box I'm actually having a hard time deciding whether or not I prefer the CKS77 over them. This is insane lol.


----------



## forensic fox

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The FX40 is actually VERY tiny. It's almost the same size as a US dime


 
  How comfortable is it while lying down against a pillow?


----------



## gosku

nuckinfutz said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone that just got them.. Happy listening fellas and greets from the Grand Canyon. Everyone must check out the Grand Canyon at least once in their lifetime. It will be good for your soul..But in the mean time keep em on the burn!
> ...


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





forensic fox said:


> How comfortable is it while lying down against a pillow?


 
   
  It's comfortable because it sits flush against your ears.


----------



## mochill

The detail retrival on the fx101is amazing now ............and my fx3x has been shipped today and will arrive in 2to 3 days


----------



## mochill

I love my fx101 more then the cks77 for sure now....the sparkle and bass and mids are so much better now


----------



## mochill

Also there size is better then the cks.


----------



## danny93

Say whaaaaaaaaaaaat...better than CKS77 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  May have to get a pair of these haha


----------



## lat era lus 614

The more hrs of burn in I find more and more detail in both sets.. The fx40's tho are kinda unforgiving when using a crappy material but when using great sources they are amazing..they are quickly becoming my favorite set right now. I bought 4 pairs of the 40's just to have as I tend to misplace my sets.


----------



## Youngblood

Dang I'm jealous! lol I need to get me a pair, maybe when my work money starts to role in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. for now its nice to see that everyone's enjoying the earbuds. Dsnuts made quite a discovery with these.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





lat era lus 614 said:


> The more hrs of burn in I find more and more detail in both sets.. The fx40's tho are kinda unforgiving when using a crappy material but when using great sources they are amazing..they are quickly becoming my favorite set right now. I bought 4 pairs of the 40's just to have as I tend to misplace my sets.


 
   
   
  Yes, mine's sounding rich after around 130 hours burn time. Drums and percussion sound wonderful on it, having been listening to one of Jon Durant's albums. It's fast and does reasonably deep sound very well. Eventually, it's gonna be tested head to head with the HA-FX101.


----------



## flight567

so, what would you guys recommend for rock (everything from maroon 5 to whitechapel) the occasional hiphop/ rap, country (toby keith, jason aldean, the like.) they will generally be used for school (walking from class to class, blocking out annoying classmates stuff like that) and basically travel. i can get the 40s for $15 but i use youtube and middle quality downloads for portable stuff.
  so what do you guys think?
   
  thanks!


----------



## RyanH22

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> so, what would you guys recommend for rock (everything from maroon 5 to whitechapel) the occasional hiphop/ rap, country (toby keith, jason aldean, the like.) they will generally be used for school (walking from class to class, blocking out annoying classmates stuff like that) and basically travel. i can get the 40s for $15 but i use youtube and middle quality downloads for portable stuff.
> so what do you guys think?
> 
> thanks!


 
  I bet the FX40's would be better for that type of music. I have the 101's and they sounds great with bassy music like Electronic and Hip Hop. Also you should try MOG its a great music streaming site I use it, it streams all music at 320kbps!


----------



## flight567

is it free? i'm a highs schooler, so i'm on a tight budget. also i'm looking for a car, and that's restricting me even more....


----------



## Libertad

Since i got my 40s Ive been listening to almost exclusively psytrance and dubstep and i find them more than capable for the genres.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> so, what would you guys recommend for rock (everything from maroon 5 to whitechapel) the occasional hiphop/ rap, country (toby keith, jason aldean, the like.) they will generally be used for school (walking from class to class, blocking out annoying classmates stuff like that) and basically travel. i can get the 40s for $15 but i use youtube and middle quality downloads for portable stuff.
> so what do you guys think?
> 
> thanks!


 
   
  Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> I bet the FX40's would be better for that type of music. I have the 101's and they sounds great with bassy music like Electronic and Hip Hop. Also you should try MOG its a great music streaming site I use it, it streams all music at 320kbps!


 
  The 101s were sounding pretty great on my rock tracks today, and keep in mind they'll isolate better than the 40s.


----------



## Sicilian0

Hey nuts! Where the new jvc's?


----------



## RyanH22

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> is it free? i'm a highs schooler, so i'm on a tight budget. also i'm looking for a car, and that's restricting me even more....


 
  Sadly no, There is a free trail but its $10 a month.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes fellas. The new JVCs The HA-FXD80s. I am sure everyone will want to snag the high end when it comes out. Start saving your cash as these FX40s are just a taste of what those will be..I have my fingers crossed but the new Micro HD models just might become some very nice contenders. JVC this year is flexing their muscles on what they can do with cheapos..
   
  So my point is..Can y'all imagine what is to come from a nice higher end JVC. I can't wait.
   
  Funny story. I am in a small town near the Utah,  Arizona border and we are looking for a place to sleep for the night.  So the first place we stopped at looked ok from the outside. We go in the office and immediately I detect something that is just WRONG.. We are talking one of the nastiest smells. CAT and more CAT. An old lady comes out. The wife was curious about what the room would look like so she took us to the back of the motel to open this room. On the way there. There is like a dozen more cats just looking at us. LOl! Wild cats are all over this place. Not to mention their smell. Their poo. She opens the door to the most nastiest motel room I have ever seen. The dust from the conditioner alone was a red flag but even more dust on curtains. Oh lordy. People couldn't pay me to hear and smell wild cats at night and even spend a minute in this room of doom. I have never seen anything like it..Lol!!
   
  Needless to say we are in a much nicer Motel a few miles down the street.. When traveling. Say no to Wild cat poo all over the place.


----------



## mochill

The cks sound very dark compared to my fx101 with less sub bass(which i love) and the vocals and the trebles is way more cleaner affer only 39hrs of burn in....right now i an burning them in until the mornig and going to report back what else i discover....in the mean time ima pre order my fxd80s


----------



## Prakhar

dsnuts said:


> Yes fellas. The new JVCs The HA-FXD80s. I am sure everyone will want to snag the high end when it comes out. Start saving your cash as these FX40s are just a taste of what those will be..I have my fingers crossed but the new Micro HD models just might become some very nice contenders. JVC this year is flexing their muscles on what they can do with cheapos..
> 
> So my point is..Can y'all imagine what is to come from a nice higher end JVC. I can't wait.
> 
> ...




It sounds like you are having fun


----------



## Dacrazydude

The FXD80 definitely looks interesting. Dsnuts, you should try the FXT90. It was the first to use the new microdrivers in the FXD series. It's probably much better known/reviewed than the IEMs you like to pick up though : P


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dacrazydude said:


> The FXD80 definitely looks interesting. Dsnuts, you should try the FXT90. It was the first to use the new microdrivers in the FXD series. It's probably much better known/reviewed than the IEMs you like to pick up though : P


 

 I could have gotten the FXt90 a while ago but for some reason or another those have slipped from me. Right now I am all about these new JVC budget stuff and what is on that pic. Those just can't come out fast enough for my liking..All in due time.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes fellas. The new JVCs The HA-FXD80s. I am sure everyone will want to snag the high end when it comes out. Start saving your cash as these FX40s are just a taste of what those will be..I have my fingers crossed but the new Micro HD models just might become some very nice contenders. JVC this year is flexing their muscles on what they can do with cheapos..
> 
> So my point is..Can y'all imagine what is to come from a nice higher end JVC. I can't wait.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  Sounds like the beginning of a Stephen King novel ...


----------



## aamir147

So for hip hop, rnb and pop music which would you recommend? Isurus or Ha-Fx101? I was impressed by the Isurus earlier but is there a problem with them?


----------



## dnullify

I got my fx101s finally yesterday. I have them burning in right now, but i must say they are VERY nice.
   
   
  The bass is simply insane. I'm not a basshead but the bass is just mindwarping. My first thought was that someone had stuck a sub woofer in my ear. They're almost the polar opposites of the fx40s which are extremely quick, high-end detailed, crisp/sharp, and separated.
   
  These 101s are smooth, punchy, and warm. At this point (2 hours burn) the bass is a little overwhelming - not the balanced sound of the 40s. But that's not criticism, that's the nature of this beast. The bass is extremely detailed, textured, and extended beyond anything I've ever heard. What's more, it isn't at the complete expense of the highs like the she3580 can be, they have tons of body but also represent the other qualities of the music. Almost zero breath in sound stage from what i'd listened to, but some noticeable depth. 40's have these beat in that arena thus far.
  On some tracks, the 40s sound almost _too _fast and crisp - where the 101s have wonderful decay.
   
  Dsnuts, i can now understand why you said we should buy both. They compliment each other so well. Its quite a shame really, as i find myself in the position of again wanting the best of two opposites in one set of headphones.
   
  Not to mention that the fx101 is much easier to listen to than the fx40; while the 101 is much punchier in impact and quantity, I can at least listen to them without cringing ever few seconds and ripping them out of my ears.
   
  I'm now curious as to how they'll sound with burn in. I actually noticed with the little burn in i had, that everything else had started to come through the awesome bass. Vocals are just about right, and the snares and cymbals were a tad distant in some songs, which is a great deal better than sibilant and painful. But holy cow, the bass is fantastic.
  Anything by phoenix sounds fantastic, and i'm just blown away by the floor bass in "obsolete" by MuteMath, and the jazzy Melody Gardot's voice sounds warm, rich, and smooth.
   
  I'll admit, not being a basshead (yet, at least) these probably don't fit my criteria of ideal sound at the moment (although this might change). However they are definitely an experience I would not pass up, for the $17 i spent on them i'm extremely happy. I'm not exactly sure how they'll burn in, but i can definitely say that they're going to get a ton of mileage as my pocket/casual phones and be recommended to friends.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

After about 10 hours of burn-in, my FX101's bass went from massive to about that of my FX40, which is quite good and strong. But they shouldn't end up having the same amount of bass, should they?


----------



## daveyostrow

So the she3850 are amazing if only for its size/comfort. i dont think the fx101 can compete there but the better she9700 i really enjoy. I would say they a serious upgrade from the 3850 in every area but the housing is bulkier. Side by side with their little brothers the housing themselves are very similar in size... so i broke off the strain reliever a while ago and they are very comfortable.
   
  I may post pics at a later time but I am curious as to how the she9700 compare to the fx101
  -Thanks


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I got my fx101s finally yesterday. I have them burning in right now, but i must say they are VERY nice.
> 
> 
> The bass is simply insane. I'm not a basshead but the bass is just mindwarping. My first thought was that someone had stuck a sub woofer in my ear. They're almost the polar opposites of the fx40s which are extremely quick, high-end detailed, crisp/sharp, and separated.
> ...


 
   
   
  I sent my MMDT and MG7's packing with 101's in mind, from prior reports, and while I was able to. And now your report helps as well. My set is burning and I'm not going to try them until at least 100  hours.


----------



## matthew23

FYI - for anyone interested - the new Kimbra album (I think its only $5 on amazon) - sounds amazing on the FX101s.  Best I've heard on them yet.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> After about 10 hours of burn-in, my FX101's bass went from massive to about that of my FX40, which is quite good and strong. But they shouldn't end up having the same amount of bass, should they?


 
  My 101s have about 10 hours, and their bass is still massive compared to the 40s.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Hah. They just needed to be pushed in a touch more to get a seal. Interesting, though, that pulled back slightly their bass resembles the FX40's, which I prefer for most music.
   
  Push in for thunderous bass, pull out for tight, balanced bass? All the more versatile.


----------



## FieldingMellish

What's happily weird about the 40's is that the included tips that came mounted fit me out of the box. There is no changing tips with those included, nor a need to dig through my treasure trove of accumulated tips. Therefore, savings is enhanced, at least in my case. The 101's I think will wind up with same result.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes fellas. The new JVCs The HA-FXD80s. I am sure everyone will want to snag the high end when it comes out. Start saving your cash as these FX40s are just a taste of what those will be..I have my fingers crossed but the new Micro HD models just might become some very nice contenders. JVC this year is flexing their muscles on what they can do with cheapos..
> 
> So my point is..Can y'all imagine what is to come from a nice higher end JVC. I can't wait.


 
  So, we do have a first impression of the FXD80. In the FXD thread which was started today. Only one impression but it sounds like they will be more neutral sounding like the FX40 but a smidge better sounding than the FXT90.


----------



## kore

I will try those damn jvc for sure...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





aamir147 said:


> So for hip hop, rnb and pop music which would you recommend? Isurus or Ha-Fx101? I was impressed by the Isurus earlier but is there a problem with them?


 

 The FX101 will be the one to get over the isurus.. I liked the isurus when those came out like 3 years ago but new stuff seem to out do the old stuff most of the time. And the FX101 is no exception. Go for the FX101. If you see the impressions of the guys that recently got them as any indication.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> So, we do have a first impression of the FXD80. In the FXD thread which was started today. Only one impression but it sounds like they will be more neutral sounding like the FX40 but a smidge better sounding than the FXT90.


 

 Ya I will be keeping tabs on that thread. We will see what happens when they release those. I have a feeling they will be very popular.


----------



## mochill

The fx101 is surly 2 times better then the cks ...so I gave it to my brother.


----------



## im steppo

Ugh... Gutted, I discovered this thread a week after buying the FX1X's Oh well I'll just have to get these too.
   
  I was looking at getting the 101's with the mic but on amazon all i can find is these
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-Xtreme-Xplosives-Headphones-Remote/dp/B0076WQN9M/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338460363&sr=1-13
   
  They have a 10mm diver not a 8.5mm which makes me think they're going to be more like the FX1X?
   
  Anyone know or have a link to the FX101 version?


----------



## dustdevil

What volume on the iPhone would you suggest to burn the fx40 in? and for about how long before a break?


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





im steppo said:


> Ugh... Gutted, I discovered this thread a week after buying the FX1X's Oh well I'll just have to get these too.
> 
> I was looking at getting the 101's with the mic but on amazon all i can find is these
> 
> ...


 
  I scrolled down to Product Description in your link, and it says, "[size=small]include Extreme Deep Bass Ports and 8.5mm Neodymium driver..." That's the correct one, the HA-FR201.[/size]


----------



## zowki

FX101 arrived today. My impression so far that the treble is extremely harsh and piercing. Jazz trumpets pierces at my ears. I will burn them in overnight and hope it improves. However I do like the detail retrieval, bass and midrange, its incredibly good for the price.


----------



## lat era lus 614

Quote: 





zowki said:


> FX101 arrived today. My impression so far that the treble is extremely harsh and piercing. Jazz trumpets pierces at my ears. I will burn them in overnight and hope it improves. However I do like the detail retrieval, bass and midrange, its incredibly good for the price.


 
   
  A good burn in helps tremendously. I found that out of the box the highs cymbals and the such can be a bit uncomfortable. Currently have around 120 hrs and the highs smoothed out/lows became a more defined. For the time being I couldn't be any happier with both 101's and 40's especially for the amount spent, but like any addicting hobby the next ear candy is always around the corner.


----------



## im steppo

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> I scrolled down to Product Description in your link, and it says, "[size=small]include Extreme Deep Bass Ports and 8.5mm Neodymium driver..." That's the correct one, the HA-FR201.[/size]


 
   
   
  lol wow... i only read down as far as the Technical Details which says 10mm drivers, yet the Product Description says 8.5mm... weird
   
  Thanks for your help  Gonna order these in a bit


----------



## mochill

Stupid geekstuff4u doesn't. Let me order my fxd80s


----------



## daveyostrow

Anyone can compare them with the she9700?
  The fact that the 101s compete with the mg7 says more than enough, but i am curious if anyone has both...


----------



## RyanH22

Anyone wanting to try the HAFX1X even though they don't sound as good as the 101's can get them pretty cheap here 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/genuine-jvc-x1-in-ear-earphone-3-5mm-jack-121005
  I'm not sure if they really are the real thing though so be warned.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Anyone can compare them with the she9700?
> The fact that the 101s compete with the mg7 says more than enough, but i am curious if anyone has both...


 

 A/Bing on both. I forgot how good the SHE9700 are. That being said These new FX101 Definitely show their power when it comes to sound vs the SHE9700.. Between these 2 I would say the sounds are almost dead even a slight edge on the FX101 for a bit more sub bass and extension but it is going to be hard for most to tell. They both have a solid sound in the mids and highs. The FX101 has a very minimal edge in instrument separation and while the sub bass is greater on the FX101 the balance is also a small step better on them as well.
   
  I remember being very impressed with the old SHE9700 and I still am. I would say the differences in the two are minimal at best. Both have excellent bass response and both are equally cheap.  Now where the FX101 pulls ahead is bit more defined in the mids and sounds a bit more fuller and deeper over the SHE9700.
   
  The SHE9700 represent the best cheapo Philips has come out with and the new JVCs does show an improvement over the SHE9700 even though the improvements are slight. Plus even though the build on the SHE9700 are solid I am not a fan of the spaghetti cord that is on these.. Would the FX101 be a upgrade over the SHE earphones from Philips. I think so. The SHE9700 being the best one out of the bunch the FX101 does a few things better than them while not a big step in SQ over them it is enough to justify trying them out if any of you guys have the Philips earphones.


----------



## FieldingMellish

My wife checked out my FX40 and liked them over the 101's. Bang! ordered her a pair. I'll teach her how to burn her own set.


----------



## Sicilian0

mochill said:


> Stupid geekstuff4u doesn't. Let me order my fxd80s





I got them on preorder from amazon.jp and am trying the tenso service to forward them to me stateside! 

It's actually cheaper as well like 125$ vs 155$.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> My wife checked out my FX40 and liked them over the 101's. Bang! ordered her a pair. I'll teach her how to burn her own set.


 

 So she prefers the more detailed sound over the more musical one. Considering women use both sides of their brains more than guys that kinda makes sense. If you get a new pair for her you gotta do us a favor and tell us what the clear differences are for open boxed one and your burned in one. I can do this as well but I am going to give my extra pairs to my nephews. Gotta teach them about proper sounds when they are young is my thought.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

You'd really call the fx101 more musical? I think its bass is often too much, while the fx40 has occasionally hot treble. Otherwise, the 40 is about perfect--musical, detailed, and balanced. The 40's bass is incredible! Better than the 101!

You can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> You'd really call the fx101 more musical? I think its bass is often too much, while the fx40 has occasionally hot treble. Otherwise, the 40 is about perfect--musical, detailed, and balanced. The 40's bass is incredible! Better than the 101!
> You can have too much of a good thing.


 
   
  My FX40 has no hot treble at all well that is after going on 120 hours of burn so if any of you guys that own the FX40 still experience a sharper treble keep them on the burn and they will mellow out and become perfect for the sound. I do like the bass on the FX40 quite a bit too. I don't know if the bass is better than the FX101. Both have their strengths. My FX101 is going on 80 hours of burn in time and they sound great too. I enjoy them both and change up often.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ryanh22 said:


> Anyone wanting to try the HAFX1X even though they don't sound as good as the 101's can get them pretty cheap here
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/genuine-jvc-x1-in-ear-earphone-3-5mm-jack-121005
> I'm not sure if they really are the real thing though so be warned.


 

 Oo. I don't know man. That dealsextreme clearly sells fakes and unless those come in a box I would steer clear away from those. I have an original pair and those look fake to me. The tips are not original at all. I know it would naturally get people that just bought their first XX earphone in the FX101 to consider trying out the FX1X.. I would get a FX40 over them if you guys don't have them already.. The older FX1X was fun at the time they came out and had some monsterous bass but compared to the FX101 there is no comparison on which one has a correct sound. 
   
  I know they get rave reviews on Amazon but I am certain after owning the superior FX101 for guys that try out a FX1X will be disappointed.. Well that is unless you want a less refined sound.


----------



## RyanH22

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oo. I don't know man. That dealsextreme clearly sells fakes and unless those come in a box I would steer clear away from those. I have an original pair and those look fake to me. The tips are not original at all. I know it would naturally get people that just bought their first XX earphone in the FX101 to consider trying out the FX1X.. I would get a FX40 over them if you guys don't have them already.. The older FX1X was fun at the time they came out and had some monsterous bass but compared to the FX101 there is no comparison on which one has a correct sound.
> 
> I know they get rave reviews on Amazon but I am certain after owning the superior FX101 for guys that try out a FX1X will be disappointed.. Well that is unless you want a less refined sound.


 
  Oh I wasn't sure but Dealextreme does sell fakes and knockoffs for sure, I just figured since they said "genuine" they may be real. I didn't purchase them I just figured somebody may want to hear the original's and they are almost $30 on amazon! I think the carrying case looks cool though.. I may have to get the FX40 sometime soon, not for a while though as I already purchased the FX101's and the CKM 50's.


----------



## PanpandaChan

Just got my HA-FX101 in the mail (2am over here, they came earlier but I wasnt home haha)
   
  Having lots of fun testing it out with the many different tips I have from other IEMs.
   
  First impression: These things are wayyy brighter than I thought they'd be. The highs actually hurt at times.
  This is probably due to my source, I'm using a RoCoo BA right now and I've noticed they have a brighter signature than standard consumer players.
   
  The stock tips are horrible for my ears. The mediums are too big and the smalls are too small.
  I ended up using some medium sized tips from my Panasonic RP-HJE120s. Those fit my ears much better, but I noticed the the hole of the tips are smaller than the ones included, so it might have a detrimental effect on SQ, but I couldnt tell.
   
  I also tried some Comply S-400 foam tips I have left over from my old Brainwavz M2s. The exit hole on these tips are even smaller than the ones from my panasonic.
  The foams definitely helped calm down the highs, but I also suspect that theyre hurting the bass a bit. I'm constantly switching between these and the panasonics.
  Might go and buy a set of T-400s from Comply, designed for the XX series (the Comply site doesnt specify which XX IEM its for though :\)
   
  For now, I'll let these burn in and see what happens.


----------



## Dsnuts

Genuine sure but they could be factory rejected pairs. On the CKS77 thread I bought an actual AT factory rejected pair for half price of the original boxed version. The first pair I received had bad drivers as they had issues with sound as I was hoping they would sound like my original pair but the vendor was very cool folks and sent me a replacement and the 2nd one I got are perfect.
   
  How you liking your FX101? Hope everyone is burning their earphones in to get them nice n loose..


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oo. I don't know man. That dealsextreme clearly sells fakes and unless those come in a box I would steer clear away from those. I have an original pair and those look fake to me. The tips are not original at all. I know it would naturally get people that just bought their first XX earphone in the FX101 to consider trying out the FX1X.. I would get a FX40 over them if you guys don't have them already.. The older FX1X was fun at the time they came out and had some monsterous bass but compared to the FX101 there is no comparison on which one has a correct sound.
> 
> I know they get rave reviews on Amazon but I am certain after owning the superior FX101 for guys that try out a FX1X will be disappointed.. Well that is unless you want a less refined sound.


 
   
  I thought the rule on DX for headphones was if the title uses the product name, it says genuine and the pictures aren't photoshopped it's a good chance it's real?
   
  I don't know.  I've never bought headphones from there before.


----------



## RyanH22

I have burned mine in for about 16 hours, not counting my time listening, the vocals are becoming clear. They are sounding better and better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jekostas said:


> I thought the rule on DX for headphones was if the title uses the product name, it says genuine and the pictures aren't photoshopped it's a good chance it's real?
> 
> I don't know.  I've never bought headphones from there before.


 

 Oh man if you guys look on that site. They have fake EX700s that cost like $7. Fake CKS90s costing like $9  The  fake ones look like toys..Lol. That is a site from China and everything goes in China. That would be the last place I would order anything from. I am sure they will send you what you ordered from them but what you order from them is the problem more than anything.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> How you liking your FX101? Hope everyone is burning their earphones in to get them nice n loose..


 
   
  Mann.. Took me about two week to read thru the 120+ pages of this thread,
   
  After the first 3 pages, I went out and purchased a couple sets of SHE3580 (they're still on the burner) ..couple days later, ordered a pair of FX1X, ...then came page 83, hunted and ordered 2 pairs of FX40   ...and you guess it, after page 96 went and order several pairs of FX101 and a CKS77    ...9 pairs of IEMs in 2 weeks (and still eyeing the FXD80 and FX3X)
   
  ...There should be a restraining order on Dsnut !!!


----------



## Brandon7s

I put about 80 hours of burn in time on my FX101s, and while I thought they were truly great before, now they are just about perfect for me. I've stopped burning them but am still burning the FX40s in. I'm going to put about 150 hours on them before I give them another listen. I liked them a lot but I'm not sure if I like them as much as I like my FX101s. These 101s have now completely taken the place of all the other portable sets I own. Looking forward to giving the 40s some solid ear time once the weekend is over.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I have realized, besides sounding great (40's have unreal bass in my copy of them) and the 101's is  that my biology is a match for these two JVC's. 
   
  They pop into my ear with the stock mounted tips and seal up right away! Meanwhile, I have struggled with other way more expensive IEM's trying to get a good fit. Ones like Monster Miles Davis and MG7 (both gone), presently struggling with Yamaha EPH-100 (going to be gone), Shure SE215 and 535 (flew the coop), which was like a science project to get them in correctly and sealed up and were a hassle in the event someone asked me a question requiring me to remove one. These two JVC's are a joy in immediate insertion and easy removal; are lightweight and deliver the sound with minimal fuss.


----------



## stozzer123

can someone post a photo of the colored cable on the 101's  i want to see if its the same build as the black cable.   

 thanks


----------



## KEP1

stozzer123 said:


> can someone post a photo of the colored cable on the 101's  i want to see if its the same build as the black cable.
> 
> 
> thanks



They're the same. Two cables stuck together.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Mann.. Took me about two week to read thru the 120+ pages of this thread,
> 
> After the first 3 pages, I went out and purchased a couple sets of SHE3580 (they're still on the burner) ..couple days later, ordered a pair of FX1X, ...then came page 83, hunted and ordered 2 pairs of FX40   ...and you guess it, after page 96 went and order several pairs of FX101 and a CKS77    ...9 pairs of IEMs in 2 weeks (and still eyeing the FXD80 and FX3X)
> 
> ...There should be a restraining order on Dsnut !!!


 
  I have to agree it is getting out of hand but you know what. When most of them cost as much as a cheap dinner why not. lol! You enjoy them earphones let us know how they are sounding to you.
   
  Quote: 





brandon7s said:


> I put about 80 hours of burn in time on my FX101s, and while I thought they were truly great before, now they are just about perfect for me. I've stopped burning them but am still burning the FX40s in. I'm going to put about 150 hours on them before I give them another listen. I liked them a lot but I'm not sure if I like them as much as I like my FX101s. These 101s have now completely taken the place of all the other portable sets I own. Looking forward to giving the 40s some solid ear time once the weekend is over.


 
  Ya but see I was like that too. I thought the FX101 was the better earphone over the FX40 and then I started to listen to them and was like no way. The FX40 started sounding better over the FX101. I gave up after going back n forth over 10 times on which I thought was the better. Lol. For $40ish I will just accept them both as being one earphone. I have to or I will go nuts.
  Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I have realized, besides sounding great (40's have unreal bass in my copy of them) and the 101's is  that my biology is a match for these two JVC's.
> 
> They pop into my ear with the stock mounted tips and seal up right away! Meanwhile, I have struggled with other way more expensive IEM's trying to get a good fit. Ones like Monster Miles Davis and MG7 (both gone), presently struggling with Yamaha EPH-100 (going to be gone), Shure SE215 and 535 (flew the coop), which was like a science project to get them in correctly and sealed up and were a hassle in the event someone asked me a question requiring me to remove one. These two JVC's are a joy in immediate insertion and easy removal; are lightweight and deliver the sound with minimal fuss.


 
   
  I agree fully with this. The MMDTs, MG7 I have to fidget with just to get a good seal. These JVCs just pop into my ears for instant sound and I don't have to mess with them..It is amazing to me that such a cheap earphone actually has the better ergonomic design over so many more expensive ones.


----------



## drkp80

Dsnuts, can you recommend any over the ear foldable headphones that have a similar sound signature to either of these JVC earphones? 
  Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the one I have in mind is Audio Technicas Solid Bass WS55 which has a similar sound signature to the FX101.  You can read about them here. They aren't fold able but are built strong good isolation and truly one of the best sounds for portable headphones. http://www.head-fi.org/t/567012/the-portable-bass-kings-the-pioneer-hdj500-vs-akg-518-le-vs-the-first-look-at-the-new-at-ws55-solid-bass#post_7678587


----------



## drkp80

Great, I will look into those, thank you. 
I was also looking at the JVC HA-S200. There aren't any reviews though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya you know considering JVCs track record. Those being so cheap. You should try them. Why not. I would like to know if those are good myself. Cheap for JVC doesn't mean cheap sound that is for sure.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the one I have in mind is Audio Technicas Solid Bass WS55 which has a similar sound signature to the FX101.  You can read about them here. They aren't fold able but are built strong good isolation and truly one of the best sounds for portable headphones. http://www.head-fi.org/t/567012/the-portable-bass-kings-the-pioneer-hdj500-vs-akg-518-le-vs-the-first-look-at-the-new-at-ws55-solid-bass#post_7678587


 
   
   
  Quote: 





drkp80 said:


> Dsnuts, can you recommend any over the ear foldable headphones that have a similar sound signature to either of these JVC earphones?
> Thanks.


 
   
   
  JVC MA-HA750  were absolute beasts for me before i cracked them in an overpacked suitcase.  Not sure if the are still made but outstanding bass and great mids and good treble.  Cracking set of over ears and wearable in public......... cant reccomend them more highly.  Comparable (but better sounding than the 101's).


----------



## stozzer123

correction its ha-m750, classy looking good build quality too and fold right up for portability.


----------



## stozzer123

sorry for the triple post

 http://www.macworld.co.uk/digitallifestyle/reviews/?reviewid=3324028&pagtype=samechandate
   
  at that price im just about to order again.


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, here is my FX40 and FXT90 comparison. I first listened with the FXT90 so the FX40's faults could be highlighted. Listening was done at half volume on my iPhone 4 with files 256kbps and up.

Songs used: 

Bullet from a Gun - The Script
Silent Knight - Versailles (Kiteki's speed test)
Limit to your Love - James Blake

Their sound signatures are virtually identical. I'm not going into extensive A/Bing, but I will say this: The FXT90 is a bit fuller. If you listen closely you can hear where the second driver refines the sound a bit. If I had to put a number on it, I'd say it's about a 5-10% difference in refinement, and the FXT90 is *ever so slightly* faster. HOWEVER, to my surprise, the FX40 has more about 30 percent more subbass rumble than the FXT90. 

If someone sent me both, I'd sell the T90 in a heartbeat. It's a better IEM for sure, but a $16 iem shouldn't have 90%of a $120 earphone's sound.

I'm sending Dsnuts my FXT90 to see if he hears it the way I do. @eric, I'd send you my FX40 too if my girl didn't already lay claim to it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting..I wonder if the single bigger driver attributes to the bigger sub bass. I will check them out myself as well. You would figure having 2 drivers there would be more sub bass on the FXT90.


----------



## eke2k6

dsnuts said:


> Interesting..I wonder if the single bigger driver attributes to the bigger sub bass. I will check them out myself as well. You would figure having 2 drivers there would be more sub bass on the FXT90.




Yeah, I figured the bigger driver has something to do with it.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok, here is my FX40 and FXT90 comparison. I first listened with the FXT90 so the FX40's faults could be highlighted. Listening was done at half volume on my iPhone 4 with files 256kbps and up.
> Songs used:
> Bullet from a Gun - The Script
> Silent Knight - Versailles (Kiteki's speed test)
> ...


 
   
   
  Well, eke2k6, finally!! Interesting. Thanks for the offer (in your heart), but not I guess I will have to break down and purchase the FX40. I might as well use the condom money (excuse me, I mean the IEM856 money) that was refunded and try the fX40...lol. Thanks for the comparison eke2k6.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> Well, eke2k6, finally!! Interesting. Thanks for the offer (in your heart), but not I guess I will have to break down and purchase the FX40. I might as well use the condom money (excuse me, I mean the IEM856 money) that was refunded and try the fX40...lol. Thanks for the comparison eke2k6.




lol! no prob.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Eric. Ya condom money. I am so happy they rejected my order. It is like a delayed April fools joke.Look forward to your take on these. For you guys that don't know. Eric posted a link for the Soche IEM856 which for some odd reason was being sold for $15 on Amazon. Long story short. Guys that purchased these $143 iems for the advertised $15 got a box of condoms instead. Nice joke. Lol!  I ended up getting in on an order only to be cancelled which I am glad that happened.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Eric. Ya condom money. I am so happy they rejected my order. It is like a delayed April fools joke.Look forward to your take on these. For you guys that don't know. Eric posted a link for the Soche IEM856 which for some odd reason was being sold for $15 on Amazon. Long story short. Guys that purchased these $143 iems for the advertised $15 got a box of condoms instead. Nice joke. Lol!  I ended up getting in on an order only to be cancelled which I am glad that happened.


 
  LOL...Dsnuts, you lucky (censored). But at least I can give the ladies ecstasy now (so there!)...


----------



## eke2k6

dsnuts said:


> Lol. Eric. Ya condom money. I am so happy they rejected my order. It is like a delayed April fools joke.Look forward to your take on these. For you guys that don't know. Eric posted a link for the Soche IEM856 which for some odd reason was being sold for $15 on Amazon. Long story short. Guys that purchased these $143 iems for the advertised $15 got a box of condoms instead. Nice joke. Lol!  I ended up getting in on an order only to be cancelled which I am glad that happened.




Pshh. I'm glad they did it. I got free condoms for my trouble.


----------



## Insidious Meme

eke2k6 said:


> Ok, here is my FX40 and FXT90 comparison. I first listened with the FXT90 so the FX40's faults could be highlighted. Listening was done at half volume on my iPhone 4 with files 256kbps and up.
> Songs used:
> Bullet from a Gun - The Script
> Silent Knight - Versailles (Kiteki's speed test)
> ...




Thanks for the comparison. The FXT90 had been on my list to check out at some point, but since I already have the FX40, it may be better to skip the FXT90. I may still check out the Vsonic GR07 at some point, if the next iem's I look to purchase don't turn out that good.




dsnuts said:


> Lol. Eric. Ya condom money. I am so happy they rejected my order. It is like a delayed April fools joke.Look forward to your take on these. For you guys that don't know. Eric posted a link for the Soche IEM856 which for some odd reason was being sold for $15 on Amazon. Long story short. Guys that purchased these $143 iems for the advertised $15 got a box of condoms instead. Nice joke. Lol!  I ended up getting in on an order only to be cancelled which I am glad that happened.




I'm glad they cancelled my order before getting to the "rubber" stage. But one of the BA - Dynamic hybrids will be next on my iem agenda to check out.


----------



## Prakhar

LOL


----------



## JCJiffy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the early impressions Jeff. From your impressions of them FX3X. I think it was worth the cash to get them. From what your describing they sound like the tuning that is on the FX101s. Can't wait to try them out..
> 
> You know what is funny. The FX40s that you demoed I am willing to bet you have zero burn time. The ones I have now have no piercing highs at all and these are prone to be sharper sounding on open box and are very dependent on burn and proper fit for proper sound. They mellow out crazy with a big burn and start to sound much like a less refined CKM500.


 
   
  Hey did you ever receive the FX3X yet? I'm very curious to hear how they compare to the FX101 in your opinion. As I get more time with the FX3X, I'm finding they can be understandably slightly V-shaped at times. If the FX101 lean more toward neutral comparatively, I'd be very interested in going through the trouble of getting a pair from the states.


----------



## vaed

It's quite frustrating, I really didn't want to believe eke's comparison as the FXT90's were my first real babies in terms of IEMs, but after comparing the FX40's side by side with them, much of what he says aligns with what I heard. I tried and tried to discern true, quantifiable differences, but I got to the point where I thought that if I had to try this much to discern differences, they really must not be that different from each other. I'm considering putting my FXT90's up for sale, or give them to my Dad, who really enjoyed their sound. Hell, maybe even give him the FX40's since he's a value-minded person. 
   
  I wonder what's closer, though, that the FX40's are of that awesome value and my FXT90's are still worthy of their tier of sound, or if my FXT90's are simply not cutting it as much as I think they are; I really really want to hear a TF10, GR07, MDT etc. so that I can establish a healthy range of what a good ~$100-200 IEM sounds like. The woes of inexperience. Ignorance was bliss for a while.


----------



## eke2k6

vaed said:


> It's quite frustrating, I really didn't want to believe eke's comparison as the FXT90's were my first real babies in terms of IEMs, but after comparing the FX40's side by side with them, much of what he says aligns with what I heard. I tried and tried to discern true, quantifiable differences, but I got to the point where I thought that if I had to try this much to discern differences, they really must not be that different from each other. I'm considering putting my FXT90's up for sale, or give them to my Dad, who really enjoyed their sound. Hell, maybe even give him the FX40's since he's a value-minded person.
> 
> I wonder what's closer, though, that the FX40's are of that awesome value and my FXT90's are still worthy of their tier of sound, or if my FXT90's are simply not cutting it as much as I think they are; I really really want to hear a TF10, GR07, MDT etc. so that I can establish a healthy range of what a good ~$100-200 IEM sounds like. The woes of inexperience. Ignorance was bliss for a while.




Sorry about that man. I don't feel like the FXT90 deserves the praise it's been getting (that goes for a few others too).

I've followed your posts and I feel like the GR07 is right up your alley. There's one on the FS forum right now for $120 with a bunch of extra tips. Buy it and listen to it sid by side with your FXT90 to see if it's something you want. Or, better yet, grab a pair of the CKM500. They're cheaper and sound great, regardless of price. Heck, you could even help me replace my motherboard by buying mine...


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





vaed said:


> It's quite frustrating, I really didn't want to believe eke's comparison as the FXT90's were my first real babies in terms of IEMs, but after comparing the FX40's side by side with them, much of what he says aligns with what I heard. I tried and tried to discern true, quantifiable differences, but I got to the point where I thought that if I had to try this much to discern differences, they really must not be that different from each other. I'm considering putting my FXT90's up for sale, or give them to my Dad, who really enjoyed their sound. Hell, maybe even give him the FX40's since he's a value-minded person.
> 
> I wonder what's closer, though, that the FX40's are of that awesome value and my FXT90's are still worthy of their tier of sound, or if my FXT90's are simply not cutting it as much as I think they are; I really really want to hear a TF10, GR07, MDT etc. so that I can establish a healthy range of what a good ~$100-200 IEM sounds like. The woes of inexperience. Ignorance was bliss for a while.


 
   
  I learned the long way. There is more to sound than value for $. If you are constantly chasing value for sound, you're going to be chasing for a long time. I did. Use the value purchases to find the signature that moves you, then explore the better phones in that arena.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I went in the opposite direction. I owned a multitude of IEM's ranging from $100.00 running upwards of $600.00 and am now happy with a pair of $20.00 IEM's. They sound good, are uncomplicated, comfortable, lightweight, fit and seal well with included tips. If they break, no biggie, except for having to burn-in another pair.


----------



## vaed

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I learned the long way. There is more to sound than value for $. If you are constantly chasing value for sound, you're going to be chasing for a long time. I did. Use the value purchases to find the signature that moves you, then explore the better phones in that arena.


 
  Oh I love the signature of both the phones, (they appear to be the same, after all, to my ears) it's just that I expected that the FXT90's would outperform  these cheaper ones, by being the "better" phone in the same arena, as you mentioned.
   
  Though you are correct in that my journey through signatures has been narrow. I've been looking for the signature I THINK I like rather than one that I know and love by experience. Thus the search continues.
   


eke2k6 said:


> Sorry about that man. I don't feel like the FXT90 deserves the praise it's been getting (that goes for a few others too).
> I've followed your posts and I feel like the GR07 is right up your alley. I'd be happy to send you mine to listen if I hadn't sold them last week.


   
   
  Lol it took your post to incite me to really challenge my presumptions, so in a way, I thank you. I'd love the try the GR07, but I'm not ready to commit to another $100+ purchase yet. I need to just go to one of these bay area head-fi meets sometime...


----------



## ericp10

Well, I stil  like the FXT90 sound, but I just want to hear this cheap JVC  that could...


----------



## vaed

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well, I stil  like the FXT90 sound, but I just want to hear this cheap JVC  that could...


 
  For sure, both IEMs are very capable. I'm interested to see |joker|'s thoughts into how these compare, as he's mentioned that he actually didn't like the signature of the FX40's while praising the FXT90's. Perhaps my ears are just not as well-tuned as his are, or we simply do not hear the same.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Ignorance is bli$$.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> Well, I stil  like the FXT90 sound, but I just want to hear this cheap JVC  that could...




It may just be a case of sour grapes for me (I waited a very long time to hear them), but I'm not all that impressed by them. Also, the fact that the FX40 performs *so darn close* doesn't help them at all in my eyes.


----------



## Dsnuts

you know the one thing i discovered about sound is to just enjoy what you have. I think I know how your feeling vaed. I have had that same not so fresh feeling on several purchases myself where after buying a much more expensive earphone a cheapo shows up and sounds just as good. Heck these jvcs will do just that.
   
  But the one thing you guys have to understand is while we have 5 cheapos on this thread that all sound much more  than what we spend on them. These are definitely not the norm. The fact is most cheapos are not gonna come close to the sound these have.While 5 earphones seem a lot for one thread. There are hundreds of others in this price range that are just crap or average at best. 
   
  These are the exceptions. It does kinda throws a wrench in how things are supposed to be. I would just accept it and just enjoy them for what they are. And if you do that, happiness should happen. That is untill the next big earphone discovery. Lol.
   
  The way these Japanese manufactures are stepping up with great sound for the bucks. The rest of the world should follow suit. Which only means we should expect better sounding stuff for our cash sooner than later.


----------



## Dacrazydude

Here's my take. I, unlike Eke, really like the FXT90's.I think the way they present the sound is fantastic. I also think that they're not similar to the FX40s. The FXT90's have a strong mid bass hump that doesn't really exist on the FX40(I prefer the more balanced bass approach on the FX40s). But the texture and detailing on the bass is definitely better on the FXT90s. The mids on the FXT90 are much fuller and cleaner. More importantly, although neither IEM has a very wide soundstage, the FXT90 seems to have a great depth perception. And the highs on the FXT90 are just fantastic. I honestly think they do cymbals and horns better than the Gr07. It's one of my favorite jazz IEMs and I'll admit, I am probably biased towards the FXT90's sound signature. 

 Don't get me wrong though, I think the FX40 is fantastic. It should have been a 50-60 dollar IEM. Personally, I think the FX40 and the Monoprice 8320 are Dsnuts greatest finds.


----------



## vaed

Quote: 





dacrazydude said:


> Here's my take. I, unlike Eke, really like the FXT90's.I think the way they present the sound is fantastic. I also think that they're not similar to the FX40s. The FXT90's have a strong mid bass hump that doesn't really exist on the FX40(I prefer the more balanced bass approach on the FX40s). But the texture and detailing on the bass is definitely better on the FXT90s. The mids on the FXT90 are much fuller and cleaner. More importantly, although neither IEM has a very wide soundstage, the FXT90 seems to have a great depth perception. And the highs on the FXT90 are just fantastic. I honestly think they do cymbals and horns better than the Gr07. It's one of my favorite jazz IEMs and I'll admit, I am probably biased towards the FXT90's sound signature.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I think the FX40 is fantastic. It should have been a 50-60 dollar IEM. Personally, I think the FX40 and the Monoprice 8320 are Dsnuts greatest finds.


 
  To satiate my curiosity, do you think it would be much trouble to post some tracks where you feel the differences are most apparent? I would appreciate it.


----------



## aBc.CaN

I've been following this thread and impressions seem to have turned for the FX40. Is it now better than the 101 for bass? I was leaning towards getting the 101 for the more fun and extra bass factor as the FX40 sounded more treble focused. But now I've read a few people stating the FX40 rivals the FT90!


----------



## eke2k6

dacrazydude said:


> Here's my take. I, unlike Eke, really like the FXT90's.I think the way they present the sound is fantastic. I also think that they're not similar to the FX40s. *The FXT90's have a strong mid bass hump* that doesn't really exist on the FX40(I prefer the more balanced bass approach on the FX40s). But the texture and detailing on the bass is definitely better on the FXT90s. The mids on the FXT90 are much fuller and cleaner. More importantly, although neither IEM has a very wide soundstage, the FXT90 seems to have a great depth perception. And the highs on the FXT90 are just fantastic. I honestly think they do cymbals and horns better than the Gr07. It's one of my favorite jazz IEMs and I'll admit, I am probably biased towards the FXT90's sound signature.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I think the FX40 is fantastic. It should have been a 50-60 dollar IEM. Personally, I think the FX40 and the Monoprice 8320 are Dsnuts greatest finds.




Maybe my time with the ASG-1 has corrupted me, but I really don't hear a mid-bass bump on the FXT90. Like I said, it sounds a touch fuller than the FX40, something I think is because of the other driver.

I've been drumming since the age of 6, and I've never heard an iem that does cymbals better than the GR07...especially not the FXT90. One of the things that turns me off is the splashiness of the treble. The natural decay isn't there in the treble, and I'm hearing the mids on the T90 to be a touch more recessed than on the FX40, even though it's a bit more fleshed out.

Point me to a song, and I'll be glad to listen for the things you mentioned.


----------



## lawrywild

Can someone describe how the FX40 sound compares to the SHE3580? I recently got the SHE and although I enjoy the amount of bass with the right music, and they'll probably become my gym phones, for usual listening I prefer slightly less bass and more foreward mids. I listen to woodied Grados at home if that gives you an idea of the sound I like.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> Can someone describe how the FX40 sound compares to the SHE3580? I recently got the SHE and although I enjoy the amount of bass with the right music, and they'll probably become my gym phones, for usual listening I prefer slightly less bass and more foreward mids. I listen to woodied Grados at home if that gives you an idea of the sound I like.


 

 You need to try a MP8320.. The sound on the FX40 is a bit more on the lean side while being more detailed but has great sub bass. These don't have a mid bass hump which there is a bit of on the SHE3580.. Out of the 2 JVC earphones the FX101 has the more fuller mids and the bass is very tame for being the bassier of the 2 earphones. But from what you described. You need to get the MP8320.. It is exactly what you want. The only issue with them is they are on the big side housing wise using 14.2mm drivers. And they do require better tips for the sound to be full.


----------



## lawrywild

Ordered a set anyway, $32 inc shipping from US to UK. My curiosity got the better of me especially with all the comments about detail... I love detail. Shame I got to wait 2-3 weeks till they arrive


----------



## Dsnuts

Good call,  both these new JVCs are fantastic the FX40 offers a the more detailed sound over the FX101. I only wish the prices on these were the same as what we pay here in the States for everyone.. I have no idea why the prices are so different everywhere..
   
  The FX40 absolutely need 100 hours of burn before the drivers become stable. On open box the sound is distant and thin. Burn in cures all that. Let us know how you like them when you get them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well Guys I have been listening to my FX101s and they now have a good 80 hours of burn in..I can verify that what was on the FX101 on open box cleans up very nicely with burn. If any of you guys have a "thing" against bassy earphones.
   
  Do not associate nasty mid bass hump overly warm sound signature aka cheapo bassy earphones to these FX101s. These sound nothing like that at all..On some more careful listen. This may surprise but I initially thought the FX40 sounded closer to my CKM500 than these but after fully burning these. The FX101 actually sound closer to the CKM500 than the FX40. The detailed highs are similar on the FX40 and that is was what I thought made them sound similar.

 But after listening to them all day yesterday. Overall I have to say the FX101 actually share more similarities to the CKM500 in the mids and highs are now much cleaner on the FX101 resulting them being even closer to that sound. I also find the sound thickness and depth to be similar as well..And both have solid bass impact and sub bass.. So now I would like to call these the little brother of the much more expensive CKM500. While not as refined as the CKM500. These are surprising me almost on a daily basis. For spending $16 on them. I feel like I stole something. lol!


----------



## Libertad

Given all the impressions on this thread its safe to say that the FX40 is a well balance IEM and a sin of creation given how well it sounds with such a cheap price of admittance. Now the consensus of this thread leads me to believe that the FX90s do sound better but not as much but indeed better. So if the 40s sounds this good how will the FX80s sound? I for one an even more excited to hear the FX80s ,damn the jun 15th release ill have to wait for the 1st of July to get my ear around them.


----------



## Dsnuts

You and me both my friend. I can't wait for those bad boys.


----------



## mosshorn

Has anyone found a preorder page for them? I had one a few days ago but can't seem to find it again


----------



## FieldingMellish

I am officially preferring the FX40's over the FX-101's. 40's are more precise and I hear more detail and air. More timbre. There are sounds that come apparent on second listen on the 40's that were bypassed with the 101's.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> It may just be a case of sour grapes for me (I waited a very long time to hear them), but I'm not all that impressed by them. Also, the fact that the FX40 performs *so darn close* doesn't help them at all in my eyes.


 
   
  Yes, I thought the FX40 was very similar to the FXT90 when I was using them. But hey I wouldn't knock the JVC FXT90. It's just like the CKM77. Both of them were good IEMs. But they were made obsolete by these epic value cheap clones (the FX40 and CKM50) that came out of nowhere.


----------



## earplug

I saw the FX101 for $16.95 shipped on eBay. All 5 colors (I think that's all of them.)
  http://stores.ebay.com/ElectronicsProShop/_i.html?_nkw=hafx101&submit=Search&_sid=34290990
   
  I can't find the FX40 cheap. I'm looking for $10-$15 shipped, but all I can find is $22-$24 shipped. Did I miss out on a FX40 sale?


----------



## Soul_Est

It's been a long time since I last posted. The last time I did post, it was on the GR07. Now after reading the last 50 pages of this, I figured it would be best to get the FX40 and the FX101 to ensure that I quickly find the correct IEM for me after burn-in.
   
  FutureShop sells the FX40 for $49.99 and the FX101 for $29.99. So much for the Free Trade Agreement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have found them on buy.com for $22.06 and $16.98 respectively which is much more to my tastes. I have yet to check eBay for the FX40 and FX101. Since I'm having these IEMs shipped to Canada, would all my cost saving efforts be in vain?


----------



## FieldingMellish

If you like detail in your sound, save the bucks and just get the FX40. If that's your taste, you'll also enjoy a better build and with more tip choices and a shirt clip that the other lacks.


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Has anyone found a preorder page for them? I had one a few days ago but can't seem to find it again


 
http://www.geekstuff4u.com/audio-visual/earphones/jvc-ha-fxd80-z.html


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> If you like detail in your sound, save the bucks and just get the FX40. If that's your taste, you'll also enjoy a better build and with more tip choices and a shirt clip that the other lacks.


 
   


 Thanks for the suggestion. I forgot to mention that I have owned the HifiMAN RE-252 before and truly enjoyed them. I'll be sure to order them thais week then.
   
*Edit: *Going to order from buy.com. Can't find the FX40 or FX101 for the same prices or lower anywhere else.
   
*Edit 2: *Which is starting to look like a big hassle as I cannot add my address to my profile.


----------



## mochill

Guess what everyone......i just got my fx3x in today and the only thing i can say is that it already sounds better then the cks and fx101s...its also revealing oc source material. The bass is a tad more fuller the the cks, the mid are a bit more distant then the fx101 but the giutars sound great on them, the highs are very detailed,and the speed is amazing with a much more bigger sound stage,the 3d effects are amazing and this is all without burn in while listen to it for 10 minutes .....i am really sure that this earphone will be the boss of all bassy earphone.....oh i forgot to mention that the stock eartips sux,so be sure to change them out....i am using my monster supertips the white gel tips.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Guess what everyone......i just got my fx3x in today and the only thing i can say is that it already sounds better then the cks and fx101s...its also revealing oc source material. The bass is a tad more fuller the the cks, the mid are a bit more distant then the fx101 but the giutars sound great on them, the highs are very detailed,and the speed is amazing with a much more bigger sound stage,the 3d effects are amazing and this is all without burn in while listen to it for 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I was curious about Monster tips and happened to have bought their expensive assortment at Staples on a whim. Can't wait to test them out on some IEMs.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





heste1234 said:


> Those who ordered both FX40 & FX101, which did you like the most?


 
  Right now it's the FX40 hands down. Better clarity with bass that reaches just as low as the 101 without getting in the way of the rest of the music.

 Disclaimer: This is probably not a fair comparison at this point since I've got about 20 more hours burn on the FX40 than I do on the 101s.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys can get a DnB compilation readily online or at your local CD shop for cheap. Worth tracking down for the burn.


 
   
  Here's a link to the flash player for one of my favorite DnB sites. 
   
  http://www.bassdrivearchive.com/flashme

 I've been using that to burn in my headphones for a while.


----------



## Dsnuts

Technically the FX40 wins..Was listening to Bob Marley Legend this morning. Perfect on the FX40.The bass does come in fuller on the FX101 however..I like em both. I am a fan of both sound signatures. So it is a win win for me. I should be getting my FX3X soon as well. Will report back.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





zowki said:


> Juding by the pictures I think the Philips SHE3580 would be more comfortable judging by the size of the housing.


 
  I've found the SHE3580 to be much more comfortable than the FX40 when it comes to both lying down on a pillow and general wear. The angle to the fx40's nozzle causes some pressure on the ear's tragus when lying on a pillow.


----------



## Soul_Est

Just bought the FX40. I was hoping to price match both the FX40 and FX101 and get them both for less than $50 but Future Shop won't price match with buy.com. 

Going to burn these in and listen to them using my UE tips that I got from a friend. I'll give you my impressions later tonight.


----------



## dnullify

I've had these fx101s for a few days now, and while they don't have all that much burn in - i really enjoy them.
   
  They're bass phones done as good as possible at the price point - that's my most apt description. I'm no bass-head and i really do like them. It's like having a subwoofer in your ears, but a finely tuned subwoofer. Sure it's not as detailed, separated, or clear as the FX40s - yet the sound is just plain pleasant.
   
  I really like the FX40s, but they are just plain physically painful to listen to for my ears. The FX101s aren't as fast, but they don't hurt. I can listen to the foofighters without feeling every cymbal like a pin to the eardrum, and as a result i can wear these phones for long periods of times. They also sound better at low volumes than the 40's.
   
  Again, it appears I've got weird ears here, but i gotta say that the 101s are good.
   
  A point worth mentioning is that for whatever reason the FX101s are almost entirely different amped. Put through my c421, they actually open up quite a bit, and while still not as crisp or detailed as the FX40s, the highs and mids come through the still-present awesome bass.
  Is anyone else amping their FX101?
   
  they also isolate much better.
  I'm a happy camper. the SHE3580 has been replaced with these 101s for pocket duty for now.
   
  I wonder how these'll change with burn-in...
   
  So Dsnuts, what's next?


----------



## bjaardker

Woo! Finally found a tip that works for me on the FX40s. None of the stock tips sealed for me, the only thing I could get working were my trusty beloved sony hybrids. Problem with those tips was the shorter stem meant the IEM had to be deeper and put pressure on my tragus.

 About 15 miscellaneous tips later I finally found some that seal. It took a little bit of work to get them over the large nozzle, but the clear tips from my MEE CW31s seals and is comfortable on the ear. Now I can leave my hybrids on the MMDTs. So far the FX40s haven't softened on the highs enough for me to feel comfortable letting the MMDTs go.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Woo! Finally found a tip that works for me on the FX40s. None of the stock tips sealed for me, the only thing I could get working were my trusty beloved sony hybrids. Problem with those tips was the shorter stem meant the IEM had to be deeper and put pressure on my tragus.
> 
> About 15 miscellaneous tips later I finally found some that seal. It took a little bit of work to get them over the large nozzle, but the clear tips from my MEE CW31s seals and is comfortable on the ear. Now I can leave my hybrids on the MMDTs. So far the FX40s haven't softened on the highs enough for me to feel comfortable letting the MMDTs go.


 
   
   
  I had to look up tragus, Bjaadker. I thought it was Norseman talk for eardrum, lol. 
  
  It's defined as a prominence on the inner side of the external ear, in front of and partly closing the passage to the organs of hearing. I didn't know that.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Just got my x101's! About to go home and try them in a bit


----------



## FHSWarrior

101's are a freakin steal for $20! I bought them at Sears instead of buying them a little cheaper and waiting a few days, man these things are awesome straight out of the box! I feel these will rival and most likely be better then my old Xears Resonance. Although i feel these feel a tad bit short with the bass hype. Still awesome bass hough. Im sure it will all start to sound better when they get burned in


----------



## FHSWarrior

Nvm, did a little adjust and bass is there  dont mean to spam


----------



## Soul_Est

Just bought the FX40. I was hoping to price match both the FX40 and FX101 and get them both for less than $50 but Future Shop won't price match with buy.com. 

Going to burn these in and listen to them using my UE tips that I got from a friend. I'll give you my impressions later tonight. 

The big nozzle issue that I had with the HifiMAN RE-252 is annoying though. Anyone found tips that could replace the small hybrid tips that I tried on them (only to end up with uneven sound).


----------



## mochill

I noticed one thing about the fx3x vs 101s that the 3x is more airy while handling deeper bass note while maintaining clarity....and also that the 101 has a tinny hole in the mesh filter thats why it is has more treble...i bet if i make a small hole in the mesh of the 3x it will have amazing clarity and still amazing rich lushish deep bass and soundstage....hmm should i try it???
Dsnuts try it on the fx1x and tell me if you like the changes.


----------



## mochill

Ohhh i also changed out the tip because the tips are uncomfertable,to my sony hybrids much more comfort but slightly less bass and more balance with better isolation


----------



## DannyBai

I got the FX101's today.  Straight out of the box, I notice the bass and treble.  Bass is big but not super boomy.  Seems like it should be the definition of "V" shaped but the mids are not recessed at all.  Vocals actually sound pretty good.  The bass does not offend me one bit but the "ssss" in vocals are bothersome right now.  Big soundstage, quite a lively set of phones.  Very light and comfortable.  I'm not a fan of the tips so I put on some sony hybrids since I do not have any wide nozzle replacements on hand.  The bass just increased by two fold but I like it.  Takes away the clarity a bit also, so might not be the solution.  Keeps the sibilance down a notch so I'll keep testing and burn these babies in for a few days.  What really puzzles me is that I've spent so much $$ on expensive phones and there's little gems like this one around that's not bad at all.  My FX40's and SHE3580's should be here in a couple of days to compare.  Now to head over to the CKM500 thread and do a initial impression of the CKM500 vs CKM1000's.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Yo, DONUTS! I see you like the Philips SHE510 Citiscape. You like it better than the FX40 or FX101?


----------



## oneoseven

I'm conflicted.. I've had the CKS77 for a while now but they don't take the fx101 out of my ear once I put them in.. It's not that the 101s sound better they just don't sound noticeably worse and it's actually a relief to not have such a huge sound in my head all day even though the 77s do that amazingly.. So I'm not sure what to do with the cks77s now.. Plus these are far more comfortable for me.. If the build quality was on par with the 77s it wouldn't even be a question.. maybe I should look into the fx3x and sale the 77s


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have come so close to purchasing FX101 for many days now.

 I would like to know what the bass is like in comparison to SHE3580 from someone who owns both please? What too expect? More, less, better layering? I just need a little information on them as it's been eating away at me to make the purchase.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Yo, DONUTS! I see you like the Philips SHE510 Citiscape. You like it better than the FX40 or FX101?


 
   
  The SHE5105 is a solid earphone with mic but I like these new JVCs better for less cash.
  Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I'm conflicted.. I've had the CKS77 for a while now but they don't take the fx101 out of my ear once I put them in.. It's not that the 101s sound better they just don't sound noticeably worse and it's actually a relief to not have such a huge sound in my head all day even though the 77s do that amazingly.. So I'm not sure what to do with the cks77s now.. Plus these are far more comfortable for me.. If the build quality was on par with the 77s it wouldn't even be a question.. maybe I should look into the fx3x and sale the 77s


 
   
  It's ok.  Both have enough differences in the sound presentation to have both Imo. I don't plan on getting rid of my CKS77 any time soon. These JVCs are great but they aren't gonna take over the CKS77 for my bass needs. Lol!. 
   
  I did an A/B earlier today for a friend and the sound presentation of the CKS77 is one of a kind as the sound is much fuller/bigger on them over the FX101 or anything else for that matter.. I enjoy both.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Ohhh i also changed out the tip because the tips are uncomfertable,to my sony hybrids much more comfort but slightly less bass and more balance with better isolation


 

 I too found that comfort and isolation went up using the hybrid tips but to me, it seems like further shrinking down a funnel. I'll shutup now and listen to them now that they've burned in for approximately seven hours.


----------



## Dsnuts

@Soul I know you just got them. 7 hours unfortunately is not going to be enough for these to sound right. We are talking 93 hours more. Lol!. Believe me the way they sound out of the box is like the dry sponge version of the way these truly sound. After the long burn they sound much fuller much more balanced as a result. I would commence burn in. Forget about hearing them the way they are now for a couple of days. But of course checking in on them is always fun.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I have come so close to purchasing FX101 for many days now.
> 
> I would like to know what the bass is like in comparison to SHE3580 from someone who owns both please? What too expect? More, less, better layering? I just need a little information on them as it's been eating away at me to make the purchase.


 

 The FX101 sound the closest to the SHE earphones from Philips and even the sub bass performance is similar between the FX101 and the SHE3580. The main difference between the 2 is the mids. The SHE3580 has a slight v shape sound while the FX101 is better balanced in the mids are a bit fuller more forward over the SHE3580. The positives and negatives of the SHE3580 is the housing.. So small they can disappear in your ear but I think because of such a small housing it also limits the sound separation and staging for them. So that is another area where the FX101 is better. I did a comparo against the SHE9700 which are actually the better earphone over the SHE3580 as they have double the housing size of them
   
  The FX101 while being similar sounding to the SHE earphones, are better in small ways. The mids I think are a strong suit of the FX101 and the highs are not lacking one bit either..I would put it this way. For guys that owned the SHE3580 or the SHE9700. I think the small improvements over them are worth trying out a FX101. The wider stage of the FX101 also helps them sound more balanced as well.
   
  For the guys that owned the isurus the FX40 is like the isurus without the sharp highs. After burn in that is.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @Soul I know you just got them. 7 hours unfortunately is not going to be enough for these to sound right. We are talking 93 hours more. Lol!. Believe me the way they sound out of the box is like the dry sponge version of the way these truly sound. After the long burn they sound much fuller much more balanced as a result. I would commence burn in. Forget about hearing them the way they are now for a couple of days. But of course checking in on them is always fun.


 

 Oh don't worry, I intend to burn them in. I'm using BassDrive as [color=#0000ff]bjaardker[/color] suggested earlier in the thread. I will be checking in on them ever 24 hours or so to see how they are coming along. *sighs* four more days...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FX101 sound the closest to the SHE earphones from Philips and even the sub bass performance is similar between the FX101 and the SHE3580. The main difference between the 2 is the mids. The SHE3580 has a slight v shape sound while the FX101 is better balanced in the mids are a bit fuller more forward over the SHE3580. The positives and negatives of the SHE3580 is the housing.. So small they can disappear in your ear but I think because of such a small housing it also limits the sound separation and staging for them. So that is another area where the FX101 is better. I did a comparo against the SHE9700 which are actually the better earphone over the SHE3580 as they have double the housing size of them
> 
> The FX101 while being similar sounding to the SHE earphones, are better in small ways. The mids I think are a strong suit of the FX101 and the highs are not lacking one bit either..I would put it this way. For guys that owned the SHE3580 or the SHE9700. I think the small improvements over them are worth trying out a FX101. The wider stage of the FX101 also helps them sound more balanced as well.
> 
> For the guys that owned the isurus the FX40 is like the isurus without the sharp highs. After burn in that is.


 

 Thanks dude, I'm still on the bench for now but that gives me a better description! We can't get them for $16 here in Australia, it's looking like $27 for the FX101 so I"m still thinking about it. If it were $16 I'd of bought them weeks ago.


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually since you already own the SHE3580. I would try out a FX40 for something all together different. And if your a bass fan. The Sub bass on the FX40 is solid as well. It is the better detailed more technical JVC for about the same price of the FX101.  Both of these new JVCs would be a nice upgrade over the SHE3580 but sometimes changing it up to a different sound signature is a good thing.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> Oh don't worry, I intend to burn them in. I'm using BassDrive as [color=#0000ff]bjaardker[/color] suggested earlier in the thread. I will be checking in on them ever 24 hours or so to see how they are coming along. *sighs* four more days...


 
   
   
  Bjaardker's bassdrive site is presently beating the piss out of two pairs of my IEM's. I have the shells under a heavy folded rug for silence and when I lift it to check up on them, there's a whole ruckus going on.


----------



## Ghostfit

I've been cooking  the SHE3580 for about a week now and the sub-bass have started coming out in globs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The mids and high are a little shy still and I'm waiting to hear them in their full glory. 
   
  Meanwhile the FX101 (or should I say FR201) are burning in nicely on my HP, stealing a listen every now and then, I noticed the mids are more pronounced compared to SHE3580.
   
  I don't know if this is a fair comparision as my SHE3580 are 3 contacts, 3.5mm jack plugged into a Sansa Clip Zip and the FR201 are 4 contacts, 3.5mm jack plugged into my HP.
   
  Is there anyway or adapter available which will allow me to plug both into a common source?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually since you already own the SHE3580. I would try out a FX40 for something all together different. And if your a bass fan. The Sub bass on the FX40 is solid as well. It is the better detailed more technical JVC for about the same price of the FX101.  Both of these new JVCs would be a nice upgrade over the SHE3580 but sometimes changing it up to a different sound signature is a good thing.


 

 I'm going to have a think about it. I truly enjoy the SHE3580 it rocks for something so small, I'm not too concerned about mids and highs but more after a bass rush when the time calls. Just down right dirty deep sub-bass that farts out extreme levels of.....yeah... BASS! I have other IEM's for critical listening so sounds not a major concern. I"m really tempted on all of them including the SHE9700 and FX40, but leaning towards FX101 to test!


----------



## FieldingMellish

ghostfit said:


> I've been cooking  the SHE3580 for about a week now and the sub-bass have started coming out in globs!
> The mids and high are a little shy still and I'm waiting to hear them in their full glory.
> 
> Meanwhile the FX101 (or should I say FX201) are burning in nicely on my HP, stealing a listen every now and then, I noticed the mids are more pronounced compared to SHE3580.
> ...





A Y-splitter. I recieved one tonight from meelec.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'm going to have a think about it. I truly enjoy the SHE3580 it rocks for something so small, I'm not too concerned about mids and highs but more after a bass rush when the time calls. Just down right dirty deep sub-bass that farts out extreme levels of.....yeah... BASS! I have other IEM's for critical listening so sounds not a major concern. I"m really tempted on all of them including the SHE9700 and FX40, but leaning towards FX1X to test!


 
   
  May cost a little more but International shipping!
   
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/JVC-HA-FX40-R-Earphone/6480509/product.html
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/JVC-HA-FX40-A-Earphone/6480507/product.html
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/JVC-HA-FX40-B-Earphone/6480508/product.html
   
  Go on,   ...you know you wanna !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> A Y-splitter. I recieved one tonight from meelec.


 
  ermm, does this accept both 3 and 4 contacts 3.5mm jacks ?
   
       ...I always thought that Y-splitters are just for sharing music with the loved ones.


----------



## Soul_Est

How does everyone find the fit is now? The FX40 (like the RE-252 before it) while sounding great, hurt my ears after awhile while the JAYS q-JAYS were very comfortable with the small or extra small tips. Even the Sony EX30LP that I owned before were more comfortable when using the small hybrid tips. I find the big issue is the nozzle size with many (if not all) of the JVC IEMs having a nozzle measuring 5.5 mm in diameter as compared to 3 mm for Sony (usually) and 2 mm (for the q-JAYS). I tried the small hybrid tips on my FX40 and while they seal wonderfully, there is still that pressure when I insert them into my ear.
   
*Edit: *Just found the extra small tips for JVC IEMs here: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx40/earpiece.html&usg=ALkJrhjCXnFquyUPY1NvVrO5SoGVThmG1g To Google and eBay I go to try finding these. So much for that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'm going to have a think about it. I truly enjoy the SHE3580 it rocks for something so small, I'm not too concerned about mids and highs but more after a bass rush when the time calls. Just down right dirty deep sub-bass that farts out extreme levels of.....yeah... BASS! I have other IEM's for critical listening so sounds not a major concern. I"m really tempted on all of them including the SHE9700 and FX40, but leaning towards FX101 to test!


 
  I think even at your price you will like the fx101.  While the bass is not a leap in quantity over the she3580. Again very close in sub bass. The over all sound is bigger and wider over them. The she9700 is even closer to the fx101.  But sq wise  fx101 are the ones to get.


----------



## DannyBai

After several hours of burn, the 101's are taming down some.  Classical music sounds really good with these.  Definitely liking these more now.  Nice bargain.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> After several hours of burn, the 101's are taming down some.  Classical music sounds really good with these.  Definitely liking these more now.  Nice bargain.


 
  I bet you got like 5 earphones on the burn. Lol. Your going iem crazy..


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I bet you got like 5 earphones on the burn. Lol. Your going iem crazy..


 
   
  He's not the only one ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...when I open one of my "hush-box" drawers, BOY!  ...what a glorious ruckus!


----------



## aBc.CaN

I just saw the Brainwavz M4 is US$28 and the deal ends very soon.
  How do you all think the FX40 /101 compares to the M4?


----------



## eke2k6

I have to say, Dsnuts, the FX40 is shaping up to be my favorite of your discoveries. I'm laying on my couch right now (well, a minute ago) listening to some good old tunes with my eyes closed in a dark room. Even at stupid low volumes, The sound is still musical and reains every single detail. I think the FX40 shines best at lower volumes, where the aggressive detailing comes in handy.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ermm, does this accept both 3 and 4 contacts 3.5mm jacks ?
> 
> ...I always thought that Y-splitters are just for sharing music with the loved ones.


 
   
  I don't know who ermm is, but I was starting to fall out when trying to be helpful and didn't read your post fully.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> How does everyone find the fit is now? The FX40 (like the RE-252 before it) while sounding great, hurt my ears after awhile while the JAYS q-JAYS were very comfortable with the small or extra small tips. Even the Sony EX30LP that I owned before were more comfortable when using the . I find the big issue is the nozzle size with many (if not all) of the JVC IEMs having a nozzle measuring 5.5 mm in diameter as compared to 3 mm for Sony (usually) and 2 mm (for the q-JAYS). I tried the small hybrid tips on my FX40 and while they seal wonderfully, there is still that pressure when I insert them into my ear.
> 
> *Edit: *Just found the extra small tips for JVC IEMs here: https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx40/earpiece.html&usg=ALkJrhjCXnFquyUPY1NvVrO5SoGVThmG1g To Google and eBay I go to try finding these. So  much for that.


 
   
  Good find, Soul_est. I was lucky in that the included tips fit me perfectly. What I'll be doing soon is trying other tips just to see if the sound can be improved a notch.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Good find, Soul_est. I was lucky in that the included tips fit me perfectly. What I'll be doing soon is trying other tips just to see if the sound can be improved a notch.


 

 If you don't mind me asking, which tips do you use? I've tried the small and memory foam tips and while the small tips are the most comfortable, the FX40 still feel too big. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finding the extra small tips is now at the top of my todo list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Edit: *This may seem crazy but I am very tempted to crazy-glue the end of the stem of a Sony Hybrid Eartip to the end of the nozzle on the FX40 as they are both the same diameter. The lack of comfort with the other tips is getting to me.


----------



## dnullify

I think JVCs stock tips are pretty good...
   
   
  I'm beginning to think 100 hours of pink noise isn't good enough for the fx40s based on what you all are saying. Not entirely sure though... might have to try some drum and bass. Or maybe i just ahd the pink noise at too low a volume, after all my comfortable listening volume is probably significantly lower than the driver's moderate output.
   
   
  I have barely got 15 hours on the 101s. Listening to A pretty lights album i got for free of their website. Definitely the fx101's forte right there, excellent music to listen to while working, i'd say.
   
   
  I was A/B ing the she vs fx101, and i gotta say that the 101 is super similar. The prominent difference being that the fx101 sounds much cleaner and balanced despite it being a bass headphone. It balances out yet more amped.
   
  So what are the other JVCs worth trying?
   
   
  I do like the cable better on the FX40. I can't figure why there's a difference between the two.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I'm beginning to think 100 hours of pink noise isn't good enough for the fx40s based on what you all are saying. Not entirely sure though... might have to try some drum and bass.


 
  Same here. I've got quite a bit of pink noise burn time on them (like 70-80 hours maybe), and the highs are still pretty harsh. I'll be switching to DnB for the next few days.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Here's a link to the flash player for one of my favorite DnB sites.
> 
> http://www.bassdrivearchive.com/flashme
> 
> I've been using that to burn in my headphones for a while.


 

 Try this.Fairly loud. And we are talking 7,8/10 volume wise. I will have to link this in the beginning of the thread. Thanks bjaardker.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which tips do you use? I've tried the small and memory foam tips and while the small tips are the most comfortable, the FX40 still feel too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So far, only using the tips that came mounted on the FX40. Fits me well. Any other attempts with different tips are out of curiosity.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try this.Fairly loud. And we are talking 7,8/10 volume wise. I will have to link this in the beginning of the thread. Thanks bjaardker.


 
  Do you just run them overnight for like 6-8 hours without a break then?


----------



## Dsnuts

I leave mine on all day on my burn station. Or you can burn them all night.I do one or the other but not both. I do give them a break overnight or day time depending on when I burn them.  These FX40 do need an aggressive burn in and DnB does literally punch out the drivers. I am on 150 hours of burn on my FX40 and FX101 is around 100 now. Both sound excellent. I think the FX40s are done but it won't hurt to give them the extra time.


----------



## bjaardker

The way I see it, the DJs on BassDrive drop out the music and talk from time to time and there will be the occasional slower or quieter song.
   
  I've never seen much of a reason to let headphones "rest" when they're being broken in. The only reason you let speakers or other larger dynamic drivers rest during break in is because you want to give the voice coils a chance to cool. The amount of heat produced by these drivers is so minimal, I don't see the point.

 Hopefully some of you will enjoy BassDrive for something more than just breaking in headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed. I think especially the FX40s can be done 24 hours to speed up the process.


----------



## FHSWarrior

dsnuts said:


> Agreed. I think especially the FX40s can be done 24 hours to speed up the process.


 What is the difference on the 101's after about a 100 hour burn? Im around the 15 hour mark in burning them in. Does the bass gt better too?


----------



## FHSWarrior

I completely quoted the wrong thing -______- lol


----------



## Dsnuts

I would have to check a new one vs the burned in one but to my ears the highs cleans up very nicely the mids are clear and the bass is nice n tight..The sounds on the FX101 don't change too much, it just cleans up the sound.  The FX40 however changes more so. Much fuller, more balanced and none of that distant sound that happens on open box.


----------



## DannyBai

I will not buy the FX3X because of this thread.  I don't want to burn in anymore earphones.  Dsnuts is the devil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (not serious, by the way)  You know I think you're awesome!!


----------



## Dacrazydude

These threads move SO quickly... Dsnuts did you already state your opinion on the FX3X? Is there a consensus yet?


----------



## matthew23

Gott the FX101s a few weeks ago - modded them with an ihone cord for volume control/talk/siri.  Burn in at about 50 hours.  Sounds really good (especially at their price).  Wondering if I should get the FX40s as well - does anyone know how they compare to the ety H3's that I already have?


----------



## bjaardker

So I'm still trying to love the FX101s... and it's not happening yet. I've got about 30 hours of burn on them now. That tamed some of the highs, but there's still a lot of very distinct sibilance on high hats or anything of that sort. The bass is good, but not any better than the SHE3580s, in fact I think the SHEs still have these beat from 5-30hz. My biggest complaint though is the generally fatiguing sound they have. Something about the combination of the heavy bass, sibilant highs and forward mids makes it difficult to listen for much more than 15 minutes.
   
  One interesting thing, the FX101 have the same sort of "gated" bass response that I mentioned with the FX40s. When I hook them up to my Digizoid ZO2, I can crank the bass all the way up and at some point they just stop having more bass. There's no way to get the bass up to the point of distortion, it's like there's something built into them that clips the frequency at a certain point. I've never had this happen with any other headphone, all others when you crank the bass on the ZO2 they'll eventually get to the point that the sound turns into a muddy mess. Very strange.


----------



## FHSWarrior

How much of a difference from out of the box?


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> So far, only using the tips that came mounted on the FX40. Fits me well. Any other attempts with different tips are out of curiosity.


 

 I envy you and your ears ability to handle IEMs with nozzle sizes up to 5.5 mm.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> One interesting thing, the FX101 have the same sort of "gated" bass response that I mentioned with the FX40s. When I hook them up to my Digizoid ZO2, I can crank the bass all the way up and at some point they just stop having more bass. There's no way to get the bass up to the point of distortion, it's like there's something built into them that clips the frequency at a certain point. I've never had this happen with any other headphone, all others when you crank the bass on the ZO2 they'll eventually get to the point that the sound turns into a muddy mess. Very strange.


 
   
  That means they have very good controlled bass, my Q40 headphones behave quite similarly. They never turn into a muddy mess by ZO but at the same time there's a point where they don't appear to become bassier.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> So I'm still trying to love the FX101s... and it's not happening yet. I've got about 30 hours of burn on them now. That tamed some of the highs, but there's still a lot of very distinct sibilance on high hats or anything of that sort. The bass is good, but not any better than the SHE3580s, in fact I think the SHEs still have these beat from 5-30hz. My biggest complaint though is the generally fatiguing sound they have. Something about the combination of the heavy bass, sibilant highs and forward mids makes it difficult to listen for much more than 15 minutes.
> 
> One interesting thing, the FX101 have the same sort of "gated" bass response that I mentioned with the FX40s. When I hook them up to my Digizoid ZO2, I can crank the bass all the way up and at some point they just stop having more bass. There's no way to get the bass up to the point of distortion, it's like there's something built into them that clips the frequency at a certain point. I've never had this happen with any other headphone, all others when you crank the bass on the ZO2 they'll eventually get to the point that the sound turns into a muddy mess. Very strange.


 

 I feel like you're describing the fx40s.
  How are you driving them? What sort of music do you listen to?
   
  I found the fx40s extremely sibilant, sharp and crisp in the highs, while the fx101s are much more tame in that area. I can't keep the 40s in my ears for more than 1-2 songs, while the fx101s are among the least fatiguing. 
   
  I've found that the 101s have the same amount of extension as the 3850, but are significantly less bloated and overbearing. Not that the 3580s are bad to begin with, but that the 101s come across more musically realistic.


----------



## Libertad

I've burned in my pair using a pure FLAC collection of pink noise,psytrance, rnb and dubstep at max volume from my galaxy phone since my pc is a poor source and its worked out amazing so far no harsh highs but then again i always burn in on the second night at the highest volume possible...They must be forged into greatness with brutality and force just like a diamond ^^


----------



## mochill

Holly **** the bass is orgasmic......listening to diry bass by far east movement the bass is really like a subwoofer the alpine type r


----------



## mochill

I think that the 3x took the for the best bass earphone period...cant wait for dsnuts to hear them


----------



## mochill

I always use heavy drum mix from burninwave.com which seems like it doesnt exist anymore to burn in all my earphones and headphones.


----------



## mochill

Dwammm it goes bump bump bump


----------



## mochill

Z player with playerpro and equalizer app set to flat + fx3x =eargasm


----------



## Dsnuts

I can't tell that your excited about them FX3X. I have no idea when mine will arrive. Though my main concern is with the other frequencies. I know it will handle the bass part well as all the XX line does. I want to see what the rest of the sound offers.
   
  @Bjaardker. I am surprised you find the highs to be sibilant. That would be the last word I would describe the highs on the FX101. They are actually much smoother sounding earphone even over the FX40. Easy on the ears imo. I am wondering if your getting the right seal on them. They would sound sibilant with some sound leakage but I know you know that so. Hmm don't know.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can't tell that your excited about them FX3X. I have no idea when mine will arrive. Though my main concern is with the other frequencies. I know it will handle the bass part well as all the XX line does. I want to see what the rest of the sound offers.
> 
> @Bjaardker. I am surprised you find the highs to be sibilant. That would be the last word I would describe the highs on the FX101. They are actually much smoother sounding earphone even over the FX40. Easy on the ears imo. I am wondering if your getting the right seal on them. They would sound sibilant with some sound leakage but I know you know that so. Hmm don't know.


 

 A bad pair maybe?


----------



## dweaver

matthew23 said:


> Gott the FX101s a few weeks ago - modded them with an ihone cord for volume control/talk/siri.  Burn in at about 50 hours.  Sounds really good (especially at their price).  Wondering if I should get the FX40s as well - does anyone know how they compare to the ety H3's that I already have?




How did you mod them for iPhone controls?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Gott the FX101s a few weeks ago - modded them with an ihone cord for volume control/talk/siri.  Burn in at about 50 hours.  Sounds really good (especially at their price).  Wondering if I should get the FX40s as well - does anyone know how they compare to the ety H3's that I already have?


 

  
  It would be fantastic if you got the fx40 to compare with your HF3. I was looking into trying that signature, but it seems like the fx40 may be around that area.


----------



## Dsnuts

Of course there is the easy way to do that. You can just get the HA-FR201 but.  Lol. No kidding I am with dweaver how did you get iphone controls on the FX101.?


----------



## matthew23

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> How did you mod them for iPhone controls?


 
  I took a pair of iphone buds (the white ones that come with the phone), popped off the earbuds, un-soddered the wires and then carefully cut open the FX101s (they do not snap apart as far as I can tell), un-soddered the wires there and soddered the iphone cord in.  I then superglued the 101s back together and wham....everything worked perfectly and sounded great.


----------



## matthew23

I know - and I actually won a pair of FX101s with mic (same ones you picture above) on ebay today for $14.99 shipped.  Figured I'd try that mic out but no volume controls 
   
  Oh ..  I forgot to mention, after I superglued them back together, I took some matte black model car paint and gave them a quick once over to hide the extra glue that dried up.  They look pretty good....


----------



## FieldingMellish

Very creative. iFrankenbuds.


----------



## matthew23

I know - that's what I am worried about!  I really like the ety HF3s and they have a great iphone cord but if (and I bet they do) the fx40s compare and sounds probably just as good, I'll be disappointed that I spent so much on the etys ($120 amazon).  I do like how sturdy they feel though (and the form-factor).
   
  Its sad, I probably have over $2000 in headphones/IEMs/earbuds (TF10s, Bowers & Wilkins p5s, V-Moda M-80s, Klipsch s4i and s5i as well as the Image One over-ears, and a couple pairs of Senns, etc) ...and my go-to's lately have been some cheap JVCs!!!  Kudos to them for making a quality product and a nice price point....


----------



## matthew23

Quick question - where is everyone getting the FX40s from?  Amazon has a few decent sellers but are there any sites offering any deals, etc?


----------



## Dsnuts

Try buy.com


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Quick question - where is everyone getting the FX40s from?  Amazon has a few decent sellers but are there any sites offering any deals, etc?


 
   
  There's a seller on amazon that I got mine from for $21 shipped.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Quick question - where is everyone getting the FX40s from?  Amazon has a few decent sellers but are there any sites offering any deals, etc?


 

 I'd say look here: http://www.buy.com/sr/searchresults.aspx?qu=jvc+ha-fx40-&qxt=home&display=col
   
  I wish you luck for getting them at that price.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit as great as having higher end stuff is and I am not knocking on higher end stuff as I am sure we all have our share of nicer stuff. But man it is a blast to hear a cheapos mimic higher end stuff. Mimic if that is what it is doing. I mean if JVC did the Monster rout. They could have thrown in 3 cases a music CD and 20 pairs of tips with the FX101 throw in a metal housing and a more luxo cord and called it The Stevie Wonder edition and sold the exact same sound for $150 more and I don't know if we would have known any better. 
   
  You know what is really funny. My FX101 already lasted longer than my MMDTs without any type of physical defect. No housing falling apart on 2nd day of getting them.


----------



## stozzer123

i was thinking this is the sound that beats by dre probably wanted but they ended up producing a muddy mess of a phone overpriced by ten times the 101's.......... muppets lol  WARRRRRR FX101


----------



## FieldingMellish

One reviewer on Amazon for the FX40 mentioned the high interest in its great sound at HeadFi. I don't know why he omitted Dsnuts by name, lol. It's headlined, "Possibly the best bargain in audio today."
   
  http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFX40B-In-ear-Headphones-Black/dp/B0079LE43W/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338960819&sr=8-6


----------



## dnullify

Took the dogs for a long walk today. Listened to some trance, house, then rock. FX101s still sounding supreme.
   
  I'm thinking i shoulda bought the fx201 in the first place - I could have used the mic today.
   
  My edc phones used to be ADDIEMs, which i though were a bargain. 2 BA drivers + mic and i got them for $30 on ebay. I'm enjoying these jvcs just as much.
   
   
  Put 5 hours of that bassdrive on the FX40s through my macbook... improvement for sure. Not _as_ painful, it's a noticeable improvement, yet still slightly fatiguing. gonna leave them in all day tomorrow and see what happens.
   
   
  did some more a/b/c with the she3580, fx101 and fx40...
   
  The fx40s are still the technical champions, and by far the farthest from their price range - with the incredible clarity and detail. The she3580s are still one hellova bargain, but i'm now noticing their staging is all breath and no depth - yet still the easiest to listen to and the lightest/most comfortable. Finally the FX101s are extremely bassy, pleasant, relatively unfatiguing, and comfortable. Stage wise, the 101s aren't as open as the 40s, but seem more round with equal breath and depth but nothing to write home about.
   
  The 101s improve A LOT with an amp. I honestly don't know what to make of it. they open up in every way.
   
  I find it hilarious that these $18 headphones are benefiting the most of all my headphones from my $200 amp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well......It's got the better of me.

 I've been watching this thread since it all unfolded, asked a few questions about them recently. There's been two many positive comments not to purchase FX101. I picked my colour of choice, now wait for their arrival. Can they compete with SHE3580 and my soon to be coming SHE9700? Time will tell. If anything it's a blast trying them out and having some fun, which is great and what this hobby's all about!



 Green, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I don't know who ermm is, but I was starting to fall out when trying to be helpful and didn't read your post fully.


 
   
  Please accept my humble apologies if my post came across as offensive, it was certainly not intended.
   
  Over here, "ermm" is kind of like an exclaimation for a blank moment, as in
  "Teacher, teacher, ....ermm, 1 + 1 = 2 or 3 ?"
   
  Besides Dsnut's and several others, I value your views and opinions on these threads highly.
   
  Looking at my post again, I can see how it could come across as being curt and rude, please accept my apologies.


----------



## hhnguyen504

Man really wanted to get those FX40's to see what those carbon nanotubes are all about but I sure do miss having a bassy iem like my old MEE M9's or my M6's. (For some strange reason, my little bro's black M6's sound better than my clear M6's - a lot more bass.but sadly both seem pretty muddy.) 
   
  I guess FX101 will be my choice of poison since I can be somewhat of a basshead. Of course, I'm not saying I'm expecting that rumbly bass you get from the M6 or HD202. I sure do love all of the great budget finds out there. Funny thing is ordering the FX101's on buy.com for $17 puts them as my second most expensive iem's. 
   
  M2 - $25 preorder, Beta - $14 promo. Isurus - $10 sale


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Well......It's got the better of me.
> 
> I've been watching this thread since it all unfolded, asked a few questions about them recently. There's been two many positive comments not to purchase FX101. I picked my colour of choice, now wait for their arrival. Can they compete with SHE3580 and my soon to be coming SHE9700? Time will tell. If anything it's a blast trying them out and having some fun, which is great and what this hobby's all about!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ya I like my Green as well. You are getting the SHE9700 too, Nice. I have to agree I think these budget finds are way more fun to listen to than expensive stuff. I think it has something to do with our perception of cheapos and what we should expect from them. Then these cheaper buds just throws a wrench in that whole idea. It is quite astonishing actually. In a way it doesn't surprise me that it is JVC that is coming out with these great cheaper earphones. I remember being just as smitten with the older FXC51. ..If you guys don't know about these. These are the older Micro HD earphones from JVC.. I would still recommend the FX40 over these but these have a certain place in my collection..
   
  Let me tell you guys a little tale of my FXC51. I went camping with my family and I took my Sony S545 and these FXC51 and it started to rain and while eating a late dinner underneath some tarps I was looking for my earphones when they went missing. It was dark and the rain stopped. I was searching all over the place looking for them I started to back track to my car with a flash light in hand looking all over for them. About a 30 minute search and I found them half submerged cord side into some mud.
   
  I quickly snapped them up and cleaned them from dirt and excess water. Plugged them into my Sony and that moment right after some light drizzle, relived that I have found my earphones, Stars was appearing with a bright moon. These FXC51s in my ears. There was nothing on the planet to me that sounded better at that time. I turned on my Music and I was standing there on top of a mountain rock out crop, stars and the moon over head. Blasting of all tunes the moon light sonata..There simply wasn't a more perfect sound moment for me. For this reason alone these have a permanent place in my collection.
   
  This is another reason why I am eagerly looking forward to JVCs new HAFXD80s. They are basically the new and improved versions of these. Those will be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

^ Hahaha. Too funny man. "The Serenity"  One of those real IEM moments capable of a movie title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll call it " Lost Found & The Bonding"


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Please accept my humble apologies if my post came across as offensive, it was certainly not intended.
> 
> Over here, "ermm" is kind of like an exclaimation for a blank moment, as in
> "Teacher, teacher, ....ermm, 1 + 1 = 2 or 3 ?"
> ...


 
   
   
  Not at all, my friend. I am in awe of the knowledge others have and enjoy soaking some of that up. Then, it's fun to be able to pass something along to others.


----------



## dustdevil

Just wondering are there any bi-flanges/tri-flanges tips that fit the fx40 without changing the sound significantly to improve the isolation as I am going to use them on a plane soon?


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I feel like you're describing the fx40s.
> How are you driving them? What sort of music do you listen to?
> 
> I found the fx40s extremely sibilant, sharp and crisp in the highs, while the fx101s are much more tame in that area. I can't keep the 40s in my ears for more than 1-2 songs, while the fx101s are among the least fatiguing.
> ...


 

 That's very interesting. To me the FX40s definitely have a lot of sparkle in the highs, but the balanced sound and clarity make up for it. The highs on the FX40 cleared up for me with only about 20 hours of burn and are easy to listen to. I also think the FX40s have nearly as much sub-bass as the SHE3580s, but without any mid-bass hump and a lot less V shape.

 I've tried driving the FX101s with just the output on my phone, the soundmagic A10, and the ZO2.3. All of them portray the same noisy "crashy" sibilance in the highs. One thing I did notice is that the hiss from the ZO is VERY pronounced with the FX101s and added to the sibilance.

 All of my files are 320 or 192 MP3/WMA. Listening to everything from Minnesota, Pretty Lights, and Figure to Crosby Stills & Nash and The Nylons. Seal definitely isn't an issue. I'm getting a surprising amount of driver flex on insertion. The driver flex is along the same lines as the MMDTs.

 Tough to say at this point if it's a bad pair or not. I'd err on the side of them being okay and it just not being an IEM that works for me. I'll just keep burning the bejeezus out of them.

 I'd be interested to hear the Fx3x. I would think that the carbon nanotube driver in a bassy profile is something right up my alley.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> Just wondering are there any bi-flanges/tri-flanges tips that fit the fx40 without changing the sound significantly to improve the isolation as I am going to use them on a plane soon?


 

 Both the BI and Tri flanges from my MEE M6s fit without issue. The BIs were a little tougher to get on, but both should slide on with a little futzing.
   
  The sound with the Tris wasn't really impacted at all, I couldn't get a decent seal with the bis.


----------



## FieldingMellish

How does a person know that driver flex occurred? Is it something you feel or hear upon inserting?


----------



## Dsnuts

Driver flex happens usually on insertion. You can hear a pop sound from the side that has the flex. I have this issue with my MG7.. While this doesn't effect the sound it does get annoying. When you get a good sound seal and you smile or move your face if the flex is really bad you can hear it every time..I noticed this happens usually with closed in designs. One of the reasons why manufacturers put vents in the back sides or in front of the housing is so there is no driver flex.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> That's very interesting. To me the FX40s definitely have a lot of sparkle in the highs, but the balanced sound and clarity make up for it. The highs on the FX40 cleared up for me with only about 20 hours of burn and are easy to listen to. I also think the FX40s have nearly as much sub-bass as the SHE3580s, but without any mid-bass hump and a lot less V shape.
> 
> I've tried driving the FX101s with just the output on my phone, the soundmagic A10, and the ZO2.3. All of them portray the same noisy "crashy" sibilance in the highs. One thing I did notice is that the hiss from the ZO is VERY pronounced with the FX101s and added to the sibilance.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Interesting... How'd you burn them in?
   
  Coming from the she3580 i can sort of see how you're finding them sibilant, although I think that the 3580 is a tad veiled in the top-end.
  They are withing what i can only assume at this point is the JVC sound, so the highs are crisp. When compared with the fx40s the 101s sibilance is non existent. I'm wondering whether you've got a bad pair, because i've gotten the exact opposite results.
  After 100 hours of pink noise, at moderate volume, and 5 hours of bass drive, the FX40s have definitely smoothed off some, but are still painful to listen to.
   
  Songs like John Mayer's "No Such Thing" have me clawing at my ears, while bassy trance/progressive house doesn't bother me. Whenever the vocals have a lyric ending with "s", it comes across as a pin to the eardrum.
  The fx101, differs significantly,  especially unamped in that you can hear the letter "s", but not feel it. Amped, you can hear the tinge but not feel it.
   
  I'm beginning to think that the john mayer song was poorly mastered, as i've started using it as my treble tolerance test. Keep in mind my ears are really sensitive.
   
   
  Where sub bass is concerned, I have to agree that the FX40s get similarly low as the FX101s. The difference i've noted is the the simple character difference between the two. With bassy music:
  The fx40 gets low and extended, yet maintains clarity because of it's incredible speed. synthetic bass is very quick, punchy; almost a jab.
  The FX101 on the other hand gets a tad lower (which isn't as important), but also has wonderfully realistic decay, and really fills the music out. It's not _slow _so much as it is _smooth_. They sound fantastic when listening to jazz or any music with a floor bass, as they really convey the natural warmth and resonance that those instruments have in person. They also pack one heckova wallop with D&B.
   
   
   
  I've come to the conclusion that the fx101s are "good" from my iphone, but an entirely different class through my c421. they really open up, in the direction of the FX40s clarity-wise.
   
   
  This is getting addicting. Oh well, better than the more nefarious alternatives that a college kid could get into.
  I'm trying to decide what my next fix will be... fxc51 maybe?
   
  Are there any new gems coming out?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would hold off on that FXC51. While I like them a lot I can't say they are better than the FX40. Similar sound signature by the way. Using older Carbon Micro HD tech. I would wait a bit until the newer FXD80s come around. Which will be very soon.
   
  While I love the top end sparkle and precision of them the mids are somewhat lean and the bass just not as good as the FX40s. You would essentially be downgrading your sound from the FX40.  The overall sound is a bit thin too on the FXC51. So I expect nice improvements on the FXD80.


----------



## dnullify

Good to know,
   
  I've still got my fx40s thundering away on bassdrive. I hope at least, i can't remember if i clicked play this morning. I turned them off overnight, as i can't possibly sleep with that ruckus, even after i wrapped it in a towel.
   
  I might have to try one of the cheaper v-sonics, or perhaps a Meelec. Some of the budget-phones from outside this thread. I'm beginning to doubt my prior list of "to-try" phones, after these last two phones i'm having a hard time imagining anything better.
  No reviews comparing any of the vsonics to these new JVCs yet.
   
   
  I've taken a serious liking to dynamic drivers, that's for sure. But there's still something for the BA sound. Someone needs to start making budget hybrids.


----------



## DannyBai

Getting close to 60 hours of burn on the 101's and though it has tamed down some, I still find the highs to be piercing.  This makes me afraid of the FX40's which are yet to arrive.  I like everything else about the sound but the treble spike.  I wonder if the FX3X has this problem taken care of.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is weird. I have no treble spike on mine that I can hear. I am starting to think maybe there is some QC issues happening here. I have absolutely no harsh treble on my pair at all. You and Bjaardker. Both seem to be having sharp highs that does not exist on my pair. Interesting. What color you get Danny. Also do you get noticeable sibilance on your pair?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Good to know,
> 
> I've still got my fx40s thundering away on bassdrive. I hope at least, i can't remember if i clicked play this morning. I turned them off overnight, as i can't possibly sleep with that ruckus, even after i wrapped it in a towel.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey i have meelec m6, vsonic gr06, fx40 and 101's here right now.  maybe do a bit of a/b ing later.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is weird. I have no treble spike on mine that I can hear. I am starting to think maybe there is some QC issues happening here. I have absolutely no harsh treble on my pair at all. You and Bjaardker. Both seem to be having sharp highs that does not exist on my pair. Interesting. What color you get Danny. Also do you get noticeable sibilance on your pair?


 
  I got the blue one.  There is definite sibilance.  I am also very sensitive to sibilance and treble peaks.  I could not enjoy the CK10's and EX1000's because of this issue.  I notice this on the CKM1000's also but its very minor and tolerable.  I can also notice the sibilance on the CKM500's but it doesn't bother me at all on those.  I know this issue has to do with my tolerance more than the earphones itself.


----------



## mochill

No treble spikes on the 3x .....only eargasmic sound which makes me go ape


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Getting close to 60 hours of burn on the 101's and though it has tamed down some, I still find the highs to be piercing.  This makes me afraid of the FX40's which are yet to arrive.  I like everything else about the sound but the treble spike.  I wonder if the FX3X has this problem taken care of.


 
  What songs are you listening to when you hear the piercing highs? I'd like to give it a shot just so i'm not missing something here.
  The 40s are sharp, but my ears are sensitive.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is weird. I have no treble spike on mine that I can hear. I am starting to think maybe there is some QC issues happening here. I have absolutely no harsh treble on my pair at all. You and Bjaardker. Both seem to be having sharp highs that does not exist on my pair. Interesting. What color you get Danny. Also do you get noticeable sibilance on your pair?


 

 Same thoughts here. I've got my FX101s on right now, and they do have what some would characterize as crisp highs, they don't have piercing highs.
   
   
  For the sake of comparison, I ordered the Black ones (cheapest). I'm considering stopping at sears on the way home to pick up a pair of FR201s on the way home.
   
  Hey dsnuts, do you own any of the cheaper v-sonics, meelecs, vsonics, or the likes?


----------



## mochill

The sound is airy,the soundstage is vastly superior to the 101s and the bass is deeper with amazing impact. Forget about the 101 s because these 3x kills them all


----------



## mochill

Got them from eardio.com with express shipping. Was on sell for ten dolllars off. Foor 67.14.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> What songs are you listening to when you hear the piercing highs? I'd like to give it a shot just so i'm not missing something here.
> The 40s are sharp, but my ears are sensitive.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If I listen to electronic music, the cymbals can make me go ape at times, on vocal music, the "sss" also make me do this.  My playlist is on random so I can't tell you exactly which tunes it was. I also own the Vsonic GR99 and I don't notice this on those at all.  I really dig the sound of those also.


----------



## DannyBai

I think I might grab a pair of the FX3X.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> If I listen to electronic music, the cymbals can make me go ape at times, on vocal music, the "sss" also make me do this.  My playlist is on random so I can't tell you exactly which tunes it was. I also own the Vsonic GR99 and I don't notice this on those at all.  I really dig the sound of those also.


 
   
   
  That doesn't sound right. If you go back 10 pages or so, that's exactly how i was describing the FX40s. i'm finding the 101s significantly smoother in the highs.
   
  Well, we'll know when you get your 40s and compare the two. Either you've got a bad pair of 101s, more sensitive ears than me (probably not), or i'm going to be very displeased when my 101s get more burn in.
   
   
  Might have to buy some fx3xs... although they're a bit of a departure from the Sub-$25 category... especially with all the other options at the $60 range. the v-sonics, new fx90s, sony's, ect.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the Meelec CC51s which I am not a huge fan of. The bloaty bass is one thing but the overly nasaly forward mids with sparkly highs is a weird combination, I never really enjoyed these to recommend them to anyone.  And I only have the GR07s and none of the cheaper stuff they have. Though I read good things about the GR06.


----------



## dnullify

after reading up on the GR02 bass edition, i might have to try them next.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/609397/im-done-vsonic-gr02-bass-edition-vs-gr06
   
  That, and based on ClieOS's review, it might be worth a shot.
   
   
  I really want to see where these FX101s stand compared to the rest.
   
  Ugh, i'm probably going to end up buying the FR201's anyway...
  I'm really enjoying these cheaper performers. Only thing that's bugging me is that they're so close to the top-tier universals with such a wide gap, and that the collective cost of all these cheapies is working it's way up.
   
  This has me questioning the mid-range phones like the GR07s, and RE0s, and whatnot. I'm also seriously rethinking my point of diminishing returns. All these gems are doing is making the price/gain curve significantly steeper/ more exponential.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have the Meelec CC51s which I am not a huge fan of. The bloaty bass is one thing but the overly nasaly forward mids with sparkly highs is a weird combination, I never really enjoyed these to recommend them to anyone.  And I only have the GR07s and none of the cheaper stuff they have. Though I read good things about the GR06.


 

 I wholeheartedly agree. I ordered the Xeport version of the CC51's, and I wish I would have enjoyed the sound, because they fit great, and with glasses I highly prefer a non over-ear fit. But alas, no such luck.
   
  So I have about 40 hrs on my FX40's, and damn. These things sound excellent. Everything is more in balance, save for a liiiiitttle bit left in the highs. I definitely agree with the other users here though, these are ideal for low level listening. With higher levels, the highs become peaky, and I mean REALLY peaky. It may be me though, coming from the warmer sound sig of my M80's. But overall these are extremely enjoyable and probably the best $20 I've spent in audio. Thanks Dsnuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

Your only half way done my friend. They get even better with about 50 hours more. Keep at it. The peaky highs will all about disappear for you and the mids will be much more balanced out with the highs once you get them nice n loose.


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your only half way done my friend. They get even better with about 50 hours more. Keep at it. The peaky highs will all about disappear for you and the mids will be much more balanced out with the highs once you get them nice n loose.


 

 Good to know  I'm pretty excited about the 80's now, heck if they even offer a decent improvement over these 40's I would consider a remold, since the sound sig on the 40's is amazing as is!


----------



## dnullify

Sorry, another random post..
   
  I've thought of a comparison between the fx40s bass and the fx101. It's like the difference between a 6" sub and a 10" sub. both are controlled and tight, but where one is employed just to cover the punchy low-end frequencies, the other adds depth and volume and warmth to those same frequencies.
   
   
   
  The FX40s sound earnestly expensive, while the FX101s sound like an absurd bargain.
   
  I've clearly not got a whole lot going on at work today...


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Sorry, another random post..
> 
> I've thought of a comparison between the fx40s bass and the fx101. It's like the difference between a 6" sub and a 10" sub. both are controlled and tight, but where one is employed just to cover the punchy low-end frequencies, the other adds depth and volume and warmth to those same frequencies.
> 
> ...


 

 WHY YOU DO SAY THIS?!?!
   
  Now I want the 101's too


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.buy.com/sr/searchresults.aspx?qu=FX101&qxt=home&display=col $17 free shipping.  That don't fill up half a tank o gas in your car. Might as well. But much more mileage..Lol.
   
   buy.com they have all colors for $17 shipped which is a $1 over what I payed for mine but you know, I think these are worth the extra buck payed.


----------



## Libertad

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Your only half way done my friend. They get even better with about 50 hours more. Keep at it. The peaky highs will all about disappear for you and the mids will be much more balanced out with the highs once you get them nice n loose.


 
   
  I have been using my FX40s without filters and find the highs tolerable still. The clarity , to me at least, seems to improve a smudge.I find this is be interesting as they are already very clean sounding but it anyone trys this you can reverse it by using cotton. Now i am a person who listened to the HJE900s filter-less and loved it so i guess highs don't bother me but I've got about 75hrs or max volume burn in and plan on using a amp to burn them in further in the future.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh boyeee! . On open box these have nice clarity and a good balance. These are essentially the more refined version of the old FX1X.  They sound just like the FX1X but clean in the mids instead of warmish and the highs I can tell are not quite where I want it. There are more highs on both the FX101 and the FX1X . These have a fuller sound over the FX101 and the bass is definitely stronger on these.
   
  Believe it or not bass wise it is like this.  Quantity wise FX1X>FX3X>FX101. Quality wise FX3X>FX101>FX1X  Of course this is just for now as these carbon diaphragms need a burn. So for now I like how they sound but I have to admit the highs on these are not quite where I want it. Not as extended as I would like them but for what is there it is solid. Burn in I think will take care of this.  These have a bigger sound which is more similar to the FX1X but much more cleaner and smoother again much more refined over them. I will start to burn them and see where these go.
   
  These have almost the exact same sound signature that is on my CKS77. Lol! More to come. In other words. Gentlemen if bass is your sound. Ya these are freaks of nature. They are essentially a more fuller sounding FX101. Including the bass.  Now would I recommend these? It all depends. If bass is king in sound for you yes but for the same amount I spent on these you can get a CKM500 which is a superior sounding earphone minus the bass over these..
   
  As of now if you already own the CKS77. These would be more of a side grade but considering these are cheaper than a boxed pair of CKS77. That makes these the better deal. I have yet to burn them so if they improve much with burn these will be the bass earphones to beat we will see. More to come once I get the drivers loose.


----------



## stozzer123

Just about to embark on some comparisons!


----------



## mochill

Very nice cant wait for your impression and your review dsnuts


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> WHY YOU DO SAY THIS?!?!
> 
> Now I want the 101's too


 

 Sorry about that.
   
   
  On one hand the FX40s are really REALLY good. On the other, i just plain like the FX101s.
   
   
  Waiting on your impressions Dsnuts.
  I'm wondering whether i should just save them pennies and get the fx3x... there are tons of others in the $50-100 range though.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> If I listen to electronic music, the cymbals can make me go ape at times, on vocal music, the "sss" also make me do this.  My playlist is on random so I can't tell you exactly which tunes it was. I also own the Vsonic GR99 and I don't notice this on those at all.  I really dig the sound of those also.


 
  Bingo. That's exactly the same issues I'm having with the FX101.

 I burned in the fx101s with about 16 hours on Jlab's burn-in page: http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php and now about 25 hours on bassdrive.

 After about 30 hours of burn I'm able to listen to the fx40s for long stretches at a time without the highs being too piercing. 

 As a background, I'm really sensitive to high pitched sound and I've never been one to like upfront or sparkly highs. Before this foray into budget-fi, my favorite phones were Koss Porta-pros, and TF10s.

 I'll spend some time listening to the fx101 tonight and see if I can put together a couple of songs to share.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got the FXT90s in my hands and I have to admit. The FX40s come damn close. And your right eke the sub bass does seem to be stronger on the FX40s..The FXT90s have a bit wider stage but beyond that the sounds are identical..Wow these FX40s being at the cost of what they are vs an actual FXT90 which cost 4X to 5X more. This is crazy. Lol!


----------



## dnullify

Ah, so we're in similar boats then
   
   
  Do you happen to have tinnitus/hearing damage?
   
  I'm still finding it odd that you can listen to the FX40s for long stretches but are finding the FX101s painful and fatiguing.
  The cymbal hits and "ss" lyrics are precisely what i'm hearing on the FX40s that makes them nearly intolerable.
   
  If you've got John Mayer's "No such thing", if you could give that a listen with both the 40's and the 101s It'd clarify things...
   
  I also have TF10s for reference, and don't have any of these treble problems with those.


----------



## stozzer123

Ok just finished up, i guess the easiest way to do this is to just give a small comparison review and then just answer questions as they come.
   
  Those of you who know me know that i always advocate a multi-iem setup.  Just as you do not use a sledgehammer to put in a picture frame, you dont use a toffee hammer to put in a fence post.  Just like in all things in life different tools do different although similar jobs better.  It is no different in audio so for the purpose of this, im first comparing these phones with bass prominent music (although there are a couple of vocal and mid tracks in there to test range.)
   
   
   
  Tested:
   
  Audeo PFE 112 (with black, gray and green filters)
  Panasonic hje900
  Meelectronics m6
  Vsonic GR06
  TF10 (not pictured)
  JVC fx1x
  JVC fx101
  Jvc fx40 (not pictured)
   
   
  Tracks:
   
  Awolnation - Sail
  Glitch mob - Animus Vox
  Infected mushroom - Artillery
  Living legends - Never fallin
  Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust
  Sia - Little Black Sandles
   
   
  Results and why:
   
  1.  Panasonic Hje900  -  The original underrated bad boy with unique timbre.  where as i have put very pricey phones against the fx101 recently such as my tf10 and through gritted teeth admitted i preferred the JVC.  In this case however, its not even close.  for this genre of music the hje900 blows the holy hell out of the competition in all areas, and to boot it probably has one of the best constructions of any phone ever.  Glitch mob and Infected mushroom shine but tracks like Diamond and rust and Little black sandles i dare say i have never heard better from and iem, the timbre is just simply incredible.
   
   
  2.  Audeo PFE  -  Usually shouldn't be in such a comparison but having procured some green (bass) filters i thought i would give them a shot.  Heres where using different phones for different jobs comes in.  with the green filters in the pfe as every other iem in this test is whole heartedly murdered by the hje900.  This isnt to say they sound bad, the sound incredible, the incredible clarity of the PFE is still retained even considering the less refined filters, bass is fast and tight but definetley not hitting like the subwoofer feeling of the fx101.  The Fx40 is more comparable i think and while the pfe bass does not extend to that of the fx40 is sheer rumble i find the pfe to be generally less fatiuging.  Theres not much in it in reference to this sort of music but with the fact that i can change filters and have a phone that is one of the best in the buisiness and blows out all the jvc tested in other genres.
   
  3.  JVC FX101  -   To me the wnd best bass and soundstage of the lot,  after the 100 hours of burn in these just sound great for the price they are at,  at times they did come across boomy but on a whole a very impressive sets of phones.  And when price comes into it i would say they sit second for me overall.  The pfe are a bit better because of there refinement but not so much as to justify a 8X increase in expenditure (if it comes down to revealing detail etc by all means the pfe become worth up to 10x more than the FX101).  Now with comparrison to the hje900, its a no brainer for me the hje have it in every area apart from maybe that rumble bass,  the hje bass still goes very low however and i feel is tighter and better quality than the 101.now i payed £150 when i got the hje900 and if you put it to me to purchase now against the 101 what would i do,  in a heart beat id take the hje.
   
  4.  Vsonic GR06 - Incredible build quality, tons of tips and great design.  i dont think I have enough burn on these at around 10 hours, the bass is nowhere near as deep as the 101's of the 40's the sound is very good for diamonds and rust and sandals, bass tracks dont sound quite as good as with the 101 but mids and highs are far more enjoyable.
   
  5.  JVC FX40 - I just find these very hard to listen to for long periods of time, yes the bass goes low, there is good detail, i actually like the design, however sometimes iust makes me cringe and rip them from my ears.  this was especially prominent in diamonds and rust, i almost didnt want to get through the whole track.  Handled bassier tracks better but still had the occasional What moment.  90 hours burn in already and i will give them another 50 before i give up.
   
  6. JVC FX1X -  good but really no point in comparing this anymore, the 101 are here now and are just an all around better phone at a lower price.
   
  7. Meelec M6 -  Sounds like someone throwing a plate of mashed potatoes off a wall in comparison to all the above,  spend your cash elsewhere.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I am digging the FX40 more so that the FX101's. Maybe I have a freak copy of FX40?


----------



## dnullify

Thanks for the comparison Stozzer123. I completely agree with your evaluation of the fx40.
  You don't happen to have the vsonic gr02 do you?
   
  I might have to see if i can find those panasonics hje900 used somewhere.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I am digging the FX40 more so that the FX101's. Maybe I have a freak copy of FX40?


 
  I'm really beginning to wonder what kind of QC there is with these phones. they are msrp $20 after all...
  there seems to be a bunch like me that can't handle the 40s. Some that are perfectly okay with the 40s. And a couple who find the 101s more sibilant than the 40s.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Not at all, my friend. I am in awe of the knowledge others have and enjoy soaking some of that up. Then, it's fun to be able to pass something along to others.


 
   Whew !   ...thanks for that Buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, just in case anyone's interested, I've dug further and found out that the 4 contacts jacks are meant for smartphones and if you plug them into dedicated MP3 players, you'll only get sound coming out of one side, if you keep the button on the mic depressed they will behave like 3 contacts jack.
  On the other hand, plugging a 3 contacts jack into a smartphone will do one of 2 things:
  1) With Android phones, you get a weird sounding earphone or messed up controls i.e: tracks skips by themself or phone enter into call mode, on some models, you got both problems.
  2) With Iphones, both 3 and 4 contacts jacks works perfectly if the phone is on before you plug in the jack, it seem the Iphone is able to detect which connector is plug in.
   
  Looks like I'm stuck with having to burn in the FR201s on my HTC !


----------



## Dsnuts

I think it has more to do with sound preference. One is more of the musical flavor being the FX101 and the other is more detailed being the FX40..
   
  Update. The FX3X some burn in time..The bass end on these are MARVELOUS. Glorious sub bass on these things, and the rest of the sound signature is very natural sounding..Nothing really recessed or missing in the sound. The sound is very full and smooth.. These are JVCs answer to the higher end CKS earphones from AT and goes easily toe to toe with them in overall sound and bass..The CKS77 still retains just a bit more stage and depth but they are more similar in staging than different. The Carbon drivers these have are crazy for bass. Imagine the FX40 with a bigger 10mm Driver with a deep bass port and a bigger housing of XX series and add a metal housing and you get a clean high end bassy earphone that these represent. More later.


----------



## DannyBai

Sounds good so far.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Thanks for the comparison Stozzer123. I completely agree with your evaluation of the fx40.
> You don't happen to have the vsonic gr02 do you?
> 
> I might have to see if i can find those panasonics hje900 used somewhere.
> ...


 
  might know a lad with the gr02 can see if i can get a lone at the weekend.   

 hje900 now hard to come by but in my opinion possible one of my top 3 iem of all time, those who have seen them in the flesh and then heard them know why.


----------



## mochill

13hrs later and the 3x becomes more airy .......:0 the trebles starts to sparkle and i am like What


----------



## mochill

The mids also become more clean,and soundstage is epic  ....bass is more controlled hehe....its burnin time baby...more to come soon


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am gonna keep burning them overnight as there is a bit of peakiness going on around 4k-7K hz range. Similar to what was on the older FX1X. I don't  think it is as bad but I did detect some sibilance on some of the trance tunes I was listening to on the way home.  It seems the female vocals are more prone to be sharper than male vocals. I know Japanese manufacturers have a tendency to enhance the upper regions for J pop and female vocals and I detect that type of tuning was done also on these. I hope with some aggressive burn in will tame this down a bit.   Will report back with more burn in..So far the imaging and detail is solid for a bassy earphone but this peakiness needs to smooth out or the same guys that wasn't liking the FX101 will not like these either. These have a much fuller sound so the mild peakiness will be even more detectable.


----------



## musubi1000

bjaardker said:


> Bingo. That's exactly the same issues I'm having with the FX101.
> 
> 
> I burned in the fx101s with about 16 hours on Jlab's burn-in page: http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php and now about 25 hours on bassdrive.
> ...


I had the same piercing treble problem with both the 40s and the 101s. Much more so on the 40s from about 20-100 hrs. And the 101s from about 30-80 hrs. Both have settled down to very enjoyable treble after significant break in. These should be given as samples for people that don't believe in burn in.


----------



## dnullify

~8-10 hrs of bassdrive + 100hrs pink noise, the FX40s have tamed out a slight notch more. Crossed over from distinct pain to moderately fatiguing.
   
  I'll leave them in for the day tomorrow and see where it goes from there.


----------



## H20Fidelity

What's this bassdrive you guys speak of?


----------



## dnullify

Bassdrive.com it's an Internet random station that runs non stop drum and bass music. 

We're using it to burn in drivers, because d&b pumped at high volumes makes an absurd amount of noise, and thus probably beats the tar out of the drivers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Bassdrive.com it's an Internet random station that runs non stop drum and bass music.
> We're using it to burn in drivers, because d&b pumped at high volumes makes an absurd amount of noise, and thus probably beats the tar out of the drivers.


 

 Excellent thanks. at first I thought it might of been a program. I also use DnB for burning in. Gotta get those drivers stretching!


----------



## dustdevil

Is burning in the fx40 with white noise on 3/7 of the max volume on the ipod touch sufficient? I've been burning them in with this method for 60 hours and I've just listened to Vanilla Twilight by Owl City as it demonstrate how peaky the highs are on the fx40 and it seems like they haven't improve much.


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> ~8-10 hrs of bassdrive + 100hrs pink noise, the FX40s have tamed out a slight notch more. Crossed over from distinct pain to moderately fatiguing.
> 
> I'll leave them in for the day tomorrow and see where it goes from there.


 
   
  try a high frequncy sine sweep from 5k to 20k


----------



## im steppo

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Whew !   ...thanks for that Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yay finally a reason to why my tracks skip all over the place! I thought my phone was having a fit
   
  Thank you!!


----------



## im steppo

Finally broke down for that reason (my music was skipping) and ordered a set of FR201's for my HTC (good excuse i thought, hehe)


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





libertad said:


> try a high frequncy sine sweep from 5k to 20k


 

 If you're going to do that, you might be better off just throwing it on the Jlab's burn in page:
  
*The audio burn in file contains a nonstop loop of:* White noise, pink noise, radio white noise, 20-20000 Hz frequency sweeps, 10-30000 Hz frequency sweeps, 20-200 Hz frequency sweeps, as well as a minute of silence in between each for a rest period.
   
http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php


----------



## bjaardker

Gave the fx101s a listen yesterday without any amplification and that seemed to help a little with the highs clawing my ears out. Here's an example of a song that is virtually unlistenable with the 101s for me.

http://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/two-door-cinema-club-what-you

 I can get past some of the vocals and highhats, but when the drop hits the keyboards are unbearable.


----------



## bjaardker

Here's another one where the crashiness in the highs makes it so I just can't enjoy the bass like I should. 
  
http://soundcloud.com/griz/damian-marley-welcome-to

 I highly recommend anyone who wants to see what sub-bass really is to listen to that track right at the 1:30 mark. Most of the music cuts out and all your left with is a a keyboard and a bass hit around 18-20 HZ  If you missed it, it happens again at 1:43.

 Something interesting....Both the FX40 and the FX101 are able to hit that sub-bass more cleanly than my MMDTs. In fact, other than the wider soundstage on the MMDTs, the JVCs seem to outclass them in every way.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





im steppo said:


> Yay finally a reason to why my tracks skip all over the place! I thought my phone was having a fit
> 
> Thank you!!


 
   
  It was my pleasure to be able to share ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  On a side note, I'm sad because it looks like all my IEMs with 3 contacts jack will be unusable on my HTC and all those IEMs that's smart-phone enabled will never ever plug their jacks into my dedicated DAPs.   ...another-words, no way to subjectively compare the 2 sets of IEMs due to their different jacks.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Here's another one where the crashiness in the highs makes it so I just can't enjoy the bass like I should.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/griz/damian-marley-welcome-to
> 
> I highly recommend anyone who wants to see what sub-bass really is to listen to that track right at the 1:30 mark. Most of the music cuts out and all your left with is a a keyboard and a bass hit around 18-20 HZ  If you missed it, it happens again at 1:43.


 
   
  Nice choice of music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Try listening at lower volumes.


----------



## Soul_Est

Just took out my FX40s from their cotton and hardcase cocoon where they have been burning in for the past three days and had a listen. They are starting to sound closer to the RE-252s that I owned previously. Very accurate and neutral. A blank canvas on which the music paints it's scene which I can see in my mind's eye. Very responsive to EQ'ing should I ever need a little extra bass. Speaking of extra bass, the bass that is there is tight and excellently presented. The treble isn't as piercing as it was when I first listened to them from the box. The midrange is beautiful. It's like a pair of budget RE-252s although the lower sensitivity means it's not as 'fast' as the RE-252s were.
   
  Speaking of the RE-252s, the FX40s feel like they are raping my ears as well (especially the right). This time however, the UE tips that I got from pianist, no longer afford me any comfort like they did with the RE-252s. I think might have to create my own 'hybrid' tips for these.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Nice choice of music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't listen at high volumes, I like being able to hear. In fact, I turned it up a bit to see if it was a matter of the drivers needing more sound to clear up, that didn't help either. 

 However, things are improving slowly but surely. Now instead of every song hurting there's just the ocassional one here and there.  I'm not going to give up on these until there's at least 80 hours on them. The FX40s are on the burn station and the Fx101 are what I'm listening to right now. I love the clarity of the FX40, but the bass of the FX101s..I can't wait till DeezNUTS can finish burning the fx3x and give a full review.


----------



## dnullify

Alright, i'm a little confused... What's the deal with the FR201s?
 I was under the impression that they were just fx101s with an in line mic. My ADDIEMs had a mic, and they behaved like normal headphones in all my ipods, and just functioned as a mic with my iphone.
   
  Does the mic on the fr201 not work?
   
  Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Gave the fx101s a listen yesterday without any amplification and that seemed to help a little with the highs clawing my ears out. Here's an example of a song that is virtually unlistenable with the 101s for me.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/nickraymondg/two-door-cinema-club-what-you
> 
> I can get past some of the vocals and highhats, but when the drop hits the keyboards are unbearable.


 
   
  I'll give those tracks a listen. I don't normally listen to dubstep, so maybe that's why i'm not getting it. I do however have the plain two door cinema album which is a very treble-y album, and causes havoc through my fx40s but is fine with my fx101s. You're not having issues with the she3580 right?
   
   
   
  edit: listened to both tracks. I'm not sure how good a source my thinkpad is, but I'm not having any highs issues. Found both tracks listenable, and dubstep isn't really one of my preferred genres. Not even remotely as crashy, sharp, or piercing as my FX40s.
   
  I did notice though, that that two door cinema club cover seemed to have been poorly mastered, at least in the vocals as they were abnormally sharp. In the second track, it seems to be approaching piercing in a few of the build-ups around 3:49, but i feel like that was done on purpose.
   
  I tried different volume levels too. These songs weren't exactly "easy listening" even with my JH5s in - a tad bit fatiguing to my ears in general. Just an observation.
   
   
  If you can listen to these tracks just fine on your FX40s but not on your FX101s, then something's different about your FX101s than mine, for sure. Granted mine don't seem to have as much burn in as yours, but I wouldn't expect them to get _worse_ with burn in.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

The FX40 and FX101 have replaced my $200 V-Moda M80 as my go-to phones for around the house. The M80 might sound a little better, but I probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## mochill

An example of a song where on other earphone doesn't sounds good in the bass department is from limp bizkits-my generation, and what i can says is that the 3x handles it with ease ,..........it is so amazing i think i am a jvc superfan boy now, i might as well buy the fxd80s and fx700 .


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





mochill said:


> An example of a song where on other earphone doesn't sounds good in the bass department is from limp bizkits-my generation, and what i can says is that the 3x handles it with ease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 just out of curiosity what other phones do you have?
   
   
  I'm headed that way as well, except i'm rather happy with these FX101s. They're already so good for the $19. I Just can't see how the FX3X could match that value for $60...
   
  If they do, well that's just daunting.


----------



## musicinmymind

I want to try FX101, From these which one is better ones
   
  Please suggest
   
http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFX101B-Inner-ear-Headphones-Black/dp/B007HISSXE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339087645&sr=8-1
   
http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFX1X-Headphone-Xtreme-Xplosivs/dp/B004M8SAJ4/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## german103

just got the the fx101. Whoa I'm not used to so much bass lol... The highs sound very "harsh" (I'm not that good with audio terms)
  Hope highs get better after burn in...


----------



## bjaardker

Quote:  





> I'll give those tracks a listen. I don't normally listen to dubstep, so maybe that's why i'm not getting it. I do however have the plain two door cinema album which is a very treble-y album, and causes havoc through my fx40s but is fine with my fx101s. You're not having issues with the she3580 right?


 
   
  Yeah sorry that the 2 I found first were dubstep I know how  that genre is right now. they were just songs that I knew there were good quality copies online. 

 Definitely not having any troubles with the she3580s. Since I popped them out of the box they were comfy and easy to listen to.

 As I said, things seem to be getting better slowly but surely. So either they're blasting all of the cilia out of my ears, or they're improving. 

 One song that did make my ears very happy with the fx101s:

http://youtu.be/FsOVsOjBsp4


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> I want to try FX101, From these which one is better ones
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> ...


 

 I would take a guess. This thread with the headline. New Discovery HAFX101. Lol.
   
  The HAFX1X is the older XX earphones from JVC. They were fantastic bargain bass earphones only a few months ago. Then these HAFX101 earphones came out. Not only are the cheaper but they address every issue with the HAFX1X. The loose sounds are gone. You get a nice balanced clean sound with solid sub bass. Without a doubt the HAFX101.
   
  So here is what is interesting. While the HAFX3X was burned in over night. I took another listen this morning. The lower highs upper mids peakiness is still there so just like all the other JVC earphones these need a driver pounding..
   
  I just threw on my HAFX101. These don't have nearly the peakiness that is on the HAFX1X or the HAFX3X.
  Even though the sound presentation on the FX3X is bigger and more forward than the FX101. So far my well burned in FX101 actually has the more accurate sound. Which is a surprise.
   
  I like the bold sound presentation that is on theFX3X and already beat the poo out of Monster earphones or Atrios imo. But it is interesting that the newer and much cheaper FX101 actually has the better flatter response in the highs and mids. Not as colored.
   
  @Bjaardker.. Keep the burn on my friend, unless this peakiness dies down and is less noticeable so far while it is easier to be wowed by the big sound presentation of the FX3X these FX101 is actually much easier to listen to..So far I have a good 15 hours of burn on them but I have a feeling these FX3X will need at least a 100 hours.. Will start the aggressive DnB today.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Yeah sorry that the 2 I found first were dubstep I know how  that genre is right now. they were just songs that I knew there were good quality copies online.
> 
> Definitely not having any troubles with the she3580s. Since I popped them out of the box they were comfy and easy to listen to.
> 
> ...


 
  I edited that post after listening to those tracks.
  Do you have any trouble listening to John Mayer's "no such thing", or pretty lights "drift away"?
   
  Quote: 





german103 said:


> just got the the fx101. Whoa I'm not used to so much bass lol... The highs sound very "harsh" (I'm not that good with audio terms)
> Hope highs get better after burn in...


 
  Man, this has got me wondering whether the FX40s messed up my ears, or whether my FX101s are wonky.
  I mean, when i compare the SHE3580, which you could argue has muffled highs, to the FX101s, then the 101s are somewhat crisp. but when I compared the FX40s to the FX101s it's a large difference in fatigue or painful highs to my ears. To me, the 101s have highs that are there, but listenable, whereas my FX40s are now at the point where they're good up to 45 seconds into one of my cymbal crashy songs (Foo Fighters "bridges burning"), by which point i tend to yank them out of my ears.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> One song that did make my ears very happy with the fx101s:
> 
> http://youtu.be/FsOVsOjBsp4


 
   
  Holy crap! You should hear this on the ASG-1! The sub-bass is ridiculous!


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I edited that post after listening to those tracks.
> Do you have any trouble listening to John Mayer's "no such thing", or pretty lights "drift away"?


 
   
  I've got the pretty lights tune and will look for the John Mayer song later and give them a critical listen.

 Of note, I did notice the mastering issues you mentioned, I think it was intentionally done by the guy doing the remix. Not the choice I would have made, but it did provide a good example to show some of the crashiness I was hearing.


----------



## dnullify

Ah, well i heard some crashiness that you were describing, but I'd say that it's just a little more than fair representation of the track TBH. It wasn't painful, just a tad fatiguing and somewhat overwhelming (at higher volumes of course), which very well may have been the song. I'd have to re-listen with the FX40s, though I can't make it through the original TDCC song with the 40s i don't think i could make it through the cover.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Holy crap! You should hear this on the ASG-1! The sub-bass is ridiculous!


 
  I'm getting increasingly intrigued by the ASG-1, what with it's unique shape and huge driver...
  There are so many other top-tiers in the $300 range that i haven't tried though....


----------



## mochill

Too much phones when it comes to headphone or earphones i am like a kid at a candy store and i buy all of them ....but about the 3x just forget about all the bass headphones that dznuts recomneded so fars cuz this one takes the spot for the king of awesomeness, the bass end sound like a high end alpine type r subwoofer...it is very full, rich eargasmic,deep,airy, lushish, the mids are full and clear, and the trebles are sparkly with no siblence at all. And this is only with 22hrs of burn in ......the soundstage and 3d effects are vastly superior to all of them .....even on low volume you its very musical and im not jokeing..this ****z the best of the best...and rlthe build quality is much more better with its sexy red color.


----------



## mochill

I use my sony s545 to burn in all my phones...my 3x is on the burn right now with heavy drum mix.


----------



## mochill

All of you guys should get ukf dubstep 2011 album to test you phones out...and also far east movement-dirty bass album very great test album.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to agree that these are more of the musical Monster earphone style sound while the FX101 is less colored more flatter sound. The imaging and depth is very nice on the FX3X. I will not give the verdict quite yet until I hear some improvements in the upper registers. While it doesn't bother me much as I am more tolerant of these frequencies than most but I can clearly make out the peakiness.. For guys that are less sensitive in this department the bass on these are as close to a real sub woofer sound as I have heard. Textured bass on the high quality more than most earphones. The bass is big n brawny while maintaining a tight control in the sub bass region. Similar to the FX40 bass but about X2 more. Lol!
   
  I will have to do some A'Bing against the other bass earphones once these burn in for a while.


----------



## im steppo

Anyone know of a good site to buy these on in the UK, Amazon only has the FX1X or the FX101 at the minute..


----------



## Syvere

Can someone try the RHA MA-350 and see how they compare to the JVCs? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/RHA-MA-350-Aluminum-Ear-Buds/dp/B0053R0WWG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339095311&sr=1-1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DannyBai

I received the FX40's and Isurus today.  Out of box, the 40's are impressive.  Sub-bass is fantastic.  I notice the sibilance but it's not as bad as what I have experienced with the 101's.  I am not impressed with the Isurus, at least with music.  I might give them a shot with watching a movie but I'll most likely just give them away.  Dsnuts warned me that these wouldn't impress me as much as others but I didn't listen.  I gave the 101's a massive burn last night with some Burial cranked at a level that I couldn't listen because it was too loud and today the treble peaks have calmed down to a level that I was able to listen to them all day without annoyance.  Really like the FX40's so far.  I think after some burn, I'll really enjoy those.  I'm listening to the Isurus right now and the bass is flabby but I guess the sound is not as bad as when I first heard them.  Back to burning in some more.


----------



## dnullify

I'm curious as to how the fx40s will sound when i get home today.
   
  Honestly I'm wondering if there was something different about the FX40s i got..
   
  We should do a tally/poll to see what's going on here.
  A) FX40s are harsh/painful             C) noticeable but not intolerable
  B) FX101s are sibilant/painful         D) noticeable but not intolerable
   
  E)Both are perfectly fine.
   
   
  or something like that.
   
   
  I mean we can all agree that the SHE3850 is mellow when it comes to the highs, right?


----------



## KEP1

My 40s have harsh highs before much drum and bass burn (only about 6-7 hours). My 101s are way less harsh and lean closer to perfectly fine.


----------



## lawrywild

I ordered mine from ebay with shipping from USA. 21 quid though, might be worth waiting till they arrive over here but I'm impatient... 
  Quote: 





im steppo said:


> Anyone know of a good site to buy these on in the UK, Amazon only has the FX1X or the FX101 at the minute..


----------



## bjaardker

SHE3580: are mellow fellows
 FX40: noticeable but not intolerable
FX101: *noticeable but not intolerable*
   
  I think I found out what was going on with my fx101s. I'm thinking my drivers were stuck.

 Don't laugh, but, on a hunch I gently sucked on both of the iems without the tips on them. Then put my Sony hybrids back on and reinserted being careful not to flex the driver. A lot of the harshness was gone from the highs and I was able to listen for 2 hours without issue. I'm wondering if in the process of trying all of the various tips I the drivers flexed and got stuck. 
  
  Right now I'm rocking the FX101s with my soundmagic A10 and there's nothing hurting my ears but these big FAT beats on bassdrive.com


----------



## Dsnuts

I can only imagine how that would have sounded. Lol! I bet you was cringing thinking. Man this time he must be just trippin! lol!  That is great that you found out the problem as I was gonna say while the sound on the FX40 are crisp and detailed the FX101 is the easier one to listen to for extended periods of time. 
   
  But if you do have driver flex. I would see about returning those and get a new pair. I have no driver flex issues on mine and I don't know if anyone else does either.
   
  BG you get your FX3X yet?? I think you will notice what they sound like.


----------



## lat era lus 614

Ive been using Benny Benassi's track  - Come fly away to burn my IEM sets as of late. Tamed the highs on my 40's in 20-30 hrs.


----------



## bjaardker

OH just a reminder for those using bassdrive.com to burnin their headphones. Your best results will be by using the AAC+ or WMA feed, the flash player's feed doesn't have nearly the frequency range.

 AAC+ http://www.bassdrive.com/v2/streams/BassDrive3.pls

 WMA http://www.bassdrive.com/BassDrive.asx


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> SHE3580: are mellow fellows
> FX40: noticeable but not intolerable
> FX101: *noticeable but not intolerable*
> 
> ...


 

 Ha.
   
  That's odd indeed. Good to hear that they're not painful any more..
   
  Bit of an odd problem though. Does driver flex do damage to the transducer? I was under the impression that it was just an uncomfortable feeling upon insertion into the ear, as a result of the driver flexing. I didn't know that the driver could get stuck. I'm not that well informed on the subject though.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Thanks. I will try the other ones.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have to agree that these are more of the musical Monster earphone style sound while the FX101 is less colored more flatter sound. The imaging and depth is very nice on the FX3X. I will not give the verdict quite yet until I hear some improvements in the upper registers. While it doesn't bother me much as I am more tolerant of these frequencies than most but I can clearly make out the peakiness.. For guys that are less sensitive in this department the bass on these are as close to a real sub woofer sound as I have heard. Textured bass on the high quality more than most earphones. The bass is big n brawny while maintaining a tight control in the sub bass region. Similar to the FX40 bass but about X2 more. Lol!
> 
> I will have to do some A'Bing against the other bass earphones once these burn in for a while.


 
  looking forward to hearing your impressions mate, also whether u think the step in price justifies a step in sound quality over the 40's of 101's.


----------



## earplug

My FX101 from eBay arrived today. Gonna cook 'em for a few days. They sound muddy to me with fake Hybrids, like someone put their hand over the vocals. It clears up with some black foams I got from lostearbuds. It could be a fit issue with the fake Hybrids in my case. I'll stick with the foams for now since they seem to work better for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX3X has more in common with the old FX1X more than the FX101. If you polished up the sounds of the FX1X that is what the FX3X sound like. A much cleaner more refined sounding FX1X. The mids are clean n full on the FX3X and the bass just as brawny as the FX1X but again cleaner and more controlled in this area over them.. Unfortunately these also have the similar peakiness in the upper mids lower highs that are also on the FX1X..If they didn't bother you much on the FX1X these will certainly not be worse than what was on the FX1X.
   
  Now are they worth the money? I would grab the  Audio Technica ATH-CKM500 over these for about the same cost. While the CKM500s are not about big bass. They do offer solid bass impact and sub bass but has one of the best SQs for under $100 earphones to date. The differences in the highs and mids alone on the CKM500 are worth the cost of admission. Imagery and detail is on another level over over the FX3X. The FX3X is a good earphone and I am glad I got them but in all honesty for me at least they aren't a leap in sound over my CKS77.
   
  These are more of a side grade than a clear upgrade.  But if bass earphones are your cup o tea these are easily one of the top bass earphones I have heard to date and already beat up on my MMDTs and the MG7s. If these didn't have this peaky flaw in the sounds these would be tops imo but this flaw I am trying to beat out of them. We will see. To get a good idea of how these sound. Throw on your FX1X and hear them now imagine that entire sound cleaned up and you will get a good idea of how these sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





earplug said:


> My FX101 from eBay arrived today. Gonna cook 'em for a few days. They sound muddy to me with fake Hybrids, like someone put their hand over the vocals. It clears up with some black foams I got from lostearbuds. It could be a fit issue with the fake Hybrids in my case. I'll stick with the foams for now since they seem to work better for me.


 

 I don't know if hybrids would be a good idea for these. Because they have such a big nozzle you would need a big holed tip. Hybrids would just end up restricting a lot of the sound.  I would try the stock tip first to hear them right and then try out others.


----------



## earplug

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't know if hybrids would be a good idea for these. Because they have such a big nozzle you would need a big holed tip. Hybrids would just end up restricting a lot of the sound.  I would try the stock tip first to hear them right and then try out others.


 
   
  That does make sense since the Hybrid opening is smaller than the nozzle. I'll try the stock tips next time. I have this habit of tossing aside stock tips and reaching into my tip collection instead.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am usually the opposite. Most earphones excluding  the MP8320 the included tips are part of the sound design. I am certain the engineers make sure the sound is right with included tips before they finish a final product. That is why I always use included tips first and hear what the manufacturers intended first.
   
  Complys sound great on just about everything but most other tips will actually change the intended sound for better or for worse. Even the complys change the sound just a little here and there..I am lucky to have an average sized ear and everything I throw into my ears I am able to get a good seal with. Now If the included tips don't work out then that would be when I open my otterbox packed with tips. And I suppose later on after you get used to the sound and want to lessen the highs or increase the bass end a bit playing with tips will do that as well.


----------



## FieldingMellish

So far, I am liking the included tips.


----------



## dnullify

why is everyone swapping out the tips on the fx101s? they're not bad at all, especially considering some of the junk UE ships with their phones.
   
  just popped some hybrids on mine to take a look, and they do restrict. same with my TF10s, but i can't wear the damn things with anything else.
   
   
  My father just borrowed my FX101s, and now my pockets feel abnormally empty.


----------



## Dsnuts

You should do what I do. My father knows I discover iems and headphones. He is a happy old man cuz he automatically gets a pair. It is my way of thanking him for my hearing senses.. He always tells me to stop giving him these earphones and he just grabs them anyhow.Lol!
   
  Plus with fathers day around the corner. What better gift than the gift of good sound.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Alright, i'm a little confused... What's the deal with the FR201s?
> I was under the impression that they were just fx101s with an in line mic. My ADDIEMs had a mic, and they behaved like normal headphones in all my ipods, and just functioned as a mic with my iphone.
> 
> Does the mic on the fr201 not work?


 
   
  If you're feeding them off an Iphone/Ipod, there is no problem, it seems the Apple products can tell if a 3 or 4 contacts jack is inserted, Iphones will work with both FX101 as well as FR201.
   
  However if you paired the FR201 with a non-Apple DAP, most likely there will only be sound from one side of the earphones (unless you depress the button on the mic). You can try plugging in IEMs with mic into your PC and see if you get the same effects.
   
  On an Android Phone, the FX101 will play havoc with the phone system causing the music player to skip tracks, activating calls, etc, ...also the SQ coming from both side of the earphones may sounds as if they're out of phase. The FR201 will work perfectly with these phones (some may need the adaptor cable provided)
   
  I'm trying to find out what are the signals for both 3 and 4 contacts and will try to solder up a 4 contacts female to 3 contacts male adaptor so that I can burn in smartphone enabled IEMs at my burning station at home while I'm at work.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> Just took out my FX40s from their cotton and hardcase cocoon where they have been burning in for the past three days and had a listen. They are starting to sound closer to the RE-252s that I owned previously. Very accurate and neutral. A blank canvas on which the music paints it's scene which I can see in my mind's eye. Very responsive to EQ'ing should I ever need a little extra bass. Speaking of extra bass, the bass that is there is tight and excellently presented. The treble isn't as piercing as it was when I first listened to them from the box. The midrange is beautiful. It's like a pair of budget RE-252s although the lower sensitivity means it's not as 'fast' as the RE-252s were.
> 
> Speaking of the RE-252s, the FX40s feel like they are raping my ears as well (especially the right). This time however, the UE tips that I got from pianist, no longer afford me any comfort like they did with the RE-252s. I think might have to create my own 'hybrid' tips for these.


 
  Just had another listen and it's almost done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Shame about the fit issues though. I'm looking into modifying the stock tips to have small or super small hybrid tips at the end of them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Update FX3X. They have a solid 30 hours now and I have to admit I am somewhat disappointed in these. The mids are clear as day until they hit the upper registers. I have various vocal and trance tracks I like testing earphones with and for some reason I was not as impressed with these as I was with the FX101 on open box. Even though these have some of the most fantastic bass I have ever heard in an earphone I was more concerned with the rest of the sound more so as I listen to more than just bassy music. I think If bassy music consist of 70% of your music library than these are fine. But then again EDM does have a lot of highs to consider. These are one of the best earphones for hiphop I have ever heard actually.
   
  However. I listen to just about everything I consider great in music and these are not as versatile as even my CKS77 and here is why. These clearly have sibilance. The more and more I listen to these the more they kinda remind me of the CKM99. The CKM99 was the older flagship product from AT and while those sound great they share the one issue these have which is. Sibilance and the occasional hot treble. I think these are actually worse on this issue over them, nothing like peaky sound to ruin a smooth sounding recording.  Burn in so far has actually made the problem worse as the mids are clearing up but the peaks are still there so I can detect more of it now than even on open box. What I thought was mild is actually getting worse.  
   
  This is the reason why even jokingly I warned others to wait until I got them to test out.  While the peakiness so far I can tolerate and I am no where near done with burn in but to me it is a glaring issue with these. Even on great recorded albums these clearly show the peakiness and to me I have so many earphones that don't have this issue. The FX101 doesn't have this issue while they may be a bit bumpy in the upper registers these are clearly worse. So far believe it or not the FX101 actually is showing me that JVC knew about the issue and has tried fixing that issue on the FX101.
   
  Somehow I am thinking maybe the reason why JVC has released the FX101 for so cheap was to right the ship here.. The FX3X I would still take over anything monster or Atrio but they simply do not get the recommend you guys are waiting for. I think your money for now is best saved up for the FXD80 or the CKM500 if you don't own one. 
   
  These FX3X has showed me just how much superior the CKM500 is in sound quality. I think a year ago I would have loved how these FX3X sound but within a year there has been so many advances in earphone sound that it is hard to recommend these when even the cheaper FX101 is easier to listen to. The musical sound done right I still think the best in this class is the CKS77. These come close but this little issue is glaring it's ugly head otherwise they do sound great but then you hear the SSSHHHHH  TTTTTTT.  Unless there is a drastic turn around. I would pass. I will update more with at least another 50 hour. I am not giving up yet on these but somehow as burn in progresses I don't expect these peaks to magically go away.


----------



## BGRoberts

Haven't even opened the package on mine yet.
  I realized i've got way too many IEM's and headphones right now, and not giving things enough headtime.
  So I'll watch fromt he sidelines for awhile.




   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Update FX3X. They have a solid 30 hours now and I have to admit I am somewhat disappointed in these. The mids are clear as day until they hit the upper registers. I have various vocal and trance tracks I like testing earphones with and for some reason I was not as impressed with these as I was with the FX101 on open box. Even though these have some of the most fantastic bass I have ever heard in an earphone I was more concerned with the rest of the sound more so as I listen to more than just bassy music. I think If bassy music consist of 70% of your music library than these are fine. But then again EDM does have a lot of highs to consider. These are one of the best earphones for hiphop I have ever heard actually.


----------



## german103

is burning the fx101 using bassdrive's iphone app at max volume efficient enough?


----------



## daveyostrow

Does anyone know how the Brainwaves m4 would compare to the fx101 and/or fx40... i am about to bite on one or more.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Update FX3X. They have a solid 30 hours now and I have to admit I am somewhat disappointed in these. The mids are clear as day until they hit the upper registers. I have various vocal and trance tracks I like testing earphones with and for some reason I was not as impressed with these as I was with the FX101 on open box. Even though these have some of the most fantastic bass I have ever heard in an earphone I was more concerned with the rest of the sound more so as I listen to more than just bassy music. I think If bassy music consist of 70% of your music library than these are fine. But then again EDM does have a lot of highs to consider. These are one of the best earphones for hiphop I have ever heard actually.
> 
> However. I listen to just about everything I consider great in music and these are not as versatile as even my CKS77 and here is why. These clearly have sibilance. The more and more I listen to these the more they kinda remind me of the CKM99. The CKM99 was the older flagship product from AT and while those sound great they share the one issue these have which is. Sibilance and the occasional hot treble. I think these are actually worse on this issue over them, nothing like peaky sound to ruin a smooth sounding recording.  Burn in so far has actually made the problem worse as the mids are clearing up but the peaks are still there so I can detect more of it now than even on open box. What I thought was mild is actually getting worse.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Dsnuts.  Looks like I will just stick with the FX101's.  Don't need anymore earphones until another one like the CKM500's come out.
   
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Does anyone know how the Brainwaves m4 would compare to the fx101 and/or fx40... i am about to bite on one or more.


 
  If you like lots of bass, then fx101.  If you like clarity with sub-bass, the fx40.  If you like something with a little of both then M4.  To me, the M4 is the least fatiguing but the other two are still pretty new to me and haven't had enough head time.


----------



## dnullify

Good to know a out the fx3x dsnuts. 


I'm still seriously contemplating the gr02. Doesn't seem like anyone whose done the review on the gr02 has reviewed any of these jvcs. 


Still enjoying the heck out of these fx101s. Wonder if theres going tobe anything else new from jvc.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





german103 said:


> is burning the fx101 using bassdrive's iphone app at max volume efficient enough?


 
   
  Basic rule of thumb for me on music burning. I have them in my ears at first and then turn up the volume until they are fairly loud to my ears. I take them out and then turn it up just bit more. Half a notch if you will. This should do it. Just plain blasting on max for hours and hours might damage drivers.  Using this method if the Max volume on players represents a 10. Normally we are talking about a 7 to 8 out of 10. Not too scientific yes but this gets me results every time and so far no damage. knock on wood!


----------



## quisxx

Hey DS me again (lol) unfortunately I stepped on my 77's   and now I need a new IEM.  Was wondering, aside from the problems in the upper regions, how do the f3x's compare to my beloved 77's?  Is the sound as big? Does the bass hit you like on the 77's, Does the bass rumble? so on and so forth... thanks


----------



## quisxx

YAY just looked at them closely and saw that they aren't broke, they just came.. undone???  They just came out of the groove, so all I had to do was twist till the parts matched and it snapped right back in like new, didn't even need glue 
  So I can keep my money a bit longer, but still would be nice to know how the fx3x's sound so I can get a pair to use when i'm on the pc. It's a pain to go get my headphones from my phone everytime I want to hear something on my PC lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX3X has a slight V shape sound vs the more fuller mid section of the CKS77. The highs are actually better on the CKS77 as well. Staging and depth is similar to the CKS77 but not as wide or as deep sounding. Both have a very similar musical sound signature. 
   
  The FX3X does have an overall cleaner sound over the CKS77 but also has some peaky upper mids which depending on how tolerant you are to peaky sounds people will either love the FX3X or not care for them. Bass levels are very similar between the two. Again getting a FX3X if you own a CKS77 is more of a side grade than and actual upgrade. I noticed when A/Bing against both.
   
  The CKS77 the highs and mids fit more better with the big bass vs the highs and mids that are on the FX3X which are not as balanced out with the big bass. The highs are not as extended as they are on the CKS77 nore are the mids as full as what is on the CKS77.  But overall sound signature on both are very similar. Big bold sound on both. One being not as clean sounding  which  is the CKS77 and one with a peaky upper mids which isn't terrible but is there in the FX3X.
   
  To be honest you might as well save your cash and snap up a FX101. While they are not as big a bass sounding earphones as these they have a great sound for the price and does bass right. But if you want JVCs version of the CKS earphones the FX3X is the only one that comes close to the CKS77.


----------



## dnullify

I've been listening to my JH5s while in the noisy data center today, and it's given me a bit of a reset.
   
  Going back to the FX101, i can hear the sharper treble and sibilance that's noted, but primarily in that one John Mayer track. For whatever reason i've got quite a few pairs of headphones at work with me today, and going from my JH5s to FX101s, i can hear the sibilant "sss" in the lyrics. going to the TF10s, there's hardly any (as with the JH5s).
   
  Going from the JH5s to the FX40s with ~25 hrs bassdrive + 100hrs pink noise was not such a good idea. The clarity of the Fx40s make my JH5s seem a little cloudy in the mids, but the pain! I really like this album but it just seems poorly mastered. Makes for a good sibilance test though.


----------



## bjaardker

dnullify, glad to hear that I'm not crazy when I'm talking about sibilance on the FX101s 

 This thread is making me want to get my custom shelled TF10s fixed. I miss those things and would like to hear what they sound like now that I've had so much ear time with all of these dynamic driver IEMs.

 The FX40s have been continually improving with burn. Another 20 hours on them and the clarity seems better than ever. They're also starting to get a wider soundstage and some airiness I wasn't hearing before.


----------



## Soul_Est

Just took a last listen before using them full-time and they have really calmed down with no more piercing highs like I heard before. That said though, they are very uncomfortable to me (I believe my original words were 'that they are raping my ears'. >_<). I have come up with a way to improve the comfort though:
   
           ____________
  ______________      \
  |    __________|____ \
  |__|    \     _                \
           \_/   \_________\
   
  Black = JVC Stock Tip
Orange = Sony Hybrid Tip
   
   
  Cutting the cone of the stock tips off and gluing them to the end of the stem of a Sony Hybrid should allow me to experience most if not all of the excellent sound this IEM has to offer without them 'raping my ears'. It's either I do this or I'll be forced to return them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> Just took a last listen before using them full-time and they have really calmed down with no more piercing highs like I heard before. That said though, they are very uncomfortable to me (I believe my original words were 'that they are raping my ears'. >_<). I have come up with a way to improve the comfort though:
> 
> ____________
> ______________      \
> ...


 
   
  I am wondering have you tried double or triple flange tips? Maybe Meelec tips? Sorry to hear your having issues with fit that sucks..I remember many a guys having issues with the MP8320 as well as those driver housing is so big. These happen to have a bigger nozzle.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am wondering have you tried double or triple flange tips? Maybe Meelec tips? Sorry to hear your having issues with fit that sucks..I remember many a guys having issues with the MP8320 as well as those driver housing is so big. These happen to have a bigger nozzle.


 

 Thanks for suggesting those tips. Unfortunately, I have none of those type in my collection. If I can find a set for cheap, then I'll try getting those, athough hacking my own tips seems pretty fun.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hope that works out for you.
  
  So a little update. Ebay had this little item in stock. Confirmed ordered came out to $123. Not bad.   Aha I am freaking out fellas.
   
  I think I just got these for free?? Wut? Ok so I ordered and payed through pay pal. I get a email from seller saying I won the FXD80s for free??? hugh?? I don't get it. Then I check my pay pal account and lo n be hold no $123 transaction?
   





 









  Congratulations! You have won:
JVC HA-FXD80-Z Earphone Dynamic Closed Canal Hafxd80z Headphones New Free 251080921132​  Be sure to check out my complete list of items for sale in my store.
VIEW OUR STORE SEARCH EBAY





   
 You might also be interested in: 
 Audio Technica ATH-A900X Audiophile Headphones Art Dynamic Free Japan New EMS 251058492827
 SONY MDR-MA900 Headphones Black Stereo High Quality ipod New 251062872861
 Sony XBA-4SL Quad Balanced Armature Headphones Inner Earphones Closed Ems New 261030865347






  QUANTITY: 1
  ITEM ENDED: 7/8/2012 2:54:03 AM PDT




  





  This is a courtesy email to let you know that we appreciate your business. If you have not already, please visit your eBay account to complete this transaction. If you have any questions, feel free to write us at fx00@kittokanaeru.biz.
  Thank you for your purchase!
  Sincerely,
sakurahijiri
   
  This kinda stuff don't happen to me. Sounds like a scam. Has to be.


----------



## DannyBai

I got the same message when I ordered mine.  I bought from the same seller as well.  My paypal did take out the money though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope they get shipped out this next week.  I did EMS since it was a reasonable price.


----------



## Soul_Est

@Dsnuts
  Could be. When in doubt, ask for a tracking number, wait and see or both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You are damn lucky should that turn out to be the real thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. never mind. I never completed the pay pal transaction. That kinda stuff never happens to me. But I did EMS as well might as well only $9 more.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya so this is dumb they have there ebay page posted like this..
 JVC HA-FXD80-Z Earphone Dynamic Closed Canal Hafxd80z Headphones New Free   
  Once you pull the trigger you get that page I posted earlier. The word FREE and you won and you get the idea that I was something special in ordering today because we all know guys that order from ebay end up getting hot new earphones for free..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya so this is dumb they have there ebay page posted like this..
> JVC HA-FXD80-Z Earphone Dynamic Closed Canal Hafxd80z Headphones New Free
> Once you pull the trigger you get that page I posted earlier. The word FREE and you won and you get the idea that I was something special in ordering today because we all know guys that order from ebay end up getting hot new earphones for free..


 
  Good luck with that buddy.. I hope you get them for free!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Na it was the that they posted the You won the bid email. I won alright. They send an email right before you pay by pay pal and you get a message saying You WON and the word Free. Lol. Nothing is free unfortunately. This email threw me off as I was going to pay the fee for the earphones but in my instant moment of elation that I might have WON some FREE FXD80s I forgot to pay the payment for them.
   
  On that title I think it is supposed to say Free Shipping but ran out of space.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya so this is dumb they have there ebay page posted like this..
> JVC HA-FXD80-Z Earphone Dynamic Closed Canal Hafxd80z Headphones New Free
> Once you pull the trigger you get that page I posted earlier. The word FREE and you won and you get the idea that I was something special in ordering today because we all know guys that order from ebay end up getting hot new earphones for free..


 

 They add those words into the sale title for two reasons.

 1) it lures people to click on the listing.

 2) ebays search feature runs of tags, so if you typed "new free" into the search bar those would come up.

 We do it all the time with sales for example. "Sony MDR XB500 headphones / earphones / IEM /  in Ear / MP3 / ipod etc etc.....

  When anyone types one of the those tagged words the sale pops up in other categories like MP3 players, ipods etc etc.... 

 Edit: Or they came short on typing in "shipping" as you said Dsnuts


----------



## musubi1000

Oh awesome FXD80s coming up for review! I can't wait to see JVCs next gen micro driver! Especially with the carbon tube tech. These cost more than the 40s so they have to perform better. Right? Fingers crossed


----------



## vaed

Yes, one always has to wonder with the capability of the FX40, how a progression of those capabilities would sound. If this is indeed going to be a more refined FX40/FXT90, I can see this as a potential purchase. I'm even tempted to fire on the pre-order...
   
  The only thing about the JVC FXT90/FX700/FXD80 japan-only series is that since they're imports, it'll be hell and back if anything ever goes wrong with them.


----------



## im steppo

Random post here sorry.. I was looking at the start of the thread, would you still recommend the SHE3580 or is there a newer/better model out now? 

Thanks


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





im steppo said:


> Random post here sorry.. I was looking at the start of the thread, would you still recommend the SHE3580 or is there a newer/better model out now?
> Thanks


 

 I still recommend them strongly. They're true stars!

 There's a whole thread, just for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.head-fi.org/t/561951/philips-she3580-iem-review-10-giant-killers-er-4p-gathering-dust


----------



## im steppo

Awesome! thanks 
   
  Got them for £7.95 off amazon cheap as chips!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed I think for the price everyone should have a pair. Try eQing them. They will surprise.
   
  I read that the SHE3580 are no longer being made. So snap em up when you see em.


----------



## Dsnuts

FX3X update. They are now on 50 hours of burn and I might have sounded harsh on them but these are turning out to be very nice bassy earphones. The peaky upper mids are still there but are no way ear piercing or too harsh now. The overall sound is starting to settle but again I am not quite fully yet done with burn. I do like how they sound and getting better with time and use.
   
  I can now say for guys that want a full sounding bassy musical earphone the FX3X is a good value at their price. Now the issue now is these have some very stiff competition for your hard earned cash at their price point.  I would still recommend the CKM500 for guys that want more than just big bass. But for guys that put bass first as a requirement with a clean sound the FX3X does do one up on the FX101. But just barely..The value is not even remotely close to the FX101 but the FX3X are turning out to be a solid bassy earphone..Also with the new FXD80 being released within a few days. I have a feeling these FX3X will be a overlooked. Oh well onward and upward!
   
  SO as of now I will rate the XX series as such.
   
  The FX3X>= FX101>FX1X


----------



## mochill

Its getting better all the time


----------



## mochill

Gonna order me the fxds tonight


----------



## mochill

And also thinking about getting me the high sound audio studio v player for a dedicated music player.


----------



## mochill

Just got the fx40s and they are amazing


----------



## im steppo

I have no idea how to EQ anything lol, im a complete noob to this. Gonna look into it tho
   
  Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Prakhar

Of what quality is the cable of the FX-40? Is it flexible and semi-durable? Also does the ckm500 have a nice cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

The quality in cords are solid on both. The FX40 has the lesser microphonics and the CKM500 has a short cord to an extender cord..Both have excellent build as well. Nothing like a monster earphone where you have treat your earphone like they were made of pure gold.
   
  I don't see anyone having any issues so far as cords are concerned. Both are excellent cord wise no issues on both though the cord leading to the FX40 are thin but I am not worried they will snap easily. I noticed the build on my older FXC51 are exactly the same using the exact same materials and as many times as I have wrapped those around my fingers and unwrapped them and put them in a pouch and just used them they are just like the day I opened them from the box. Same with AT cords. I noticed the one thing the Japanese get right on earphone design is one of the most fundamental and basic ones which is..Having a basic solid cord design.


----------



## Prakhar

Thanks Dsnuts.


----------



## musubi1000

My 40s already sound so wonderful I find myself what more could I possibly want or need these to do? And do I want to pay for more?


----------



## headfinoob

So I just picked up the HA–FR201.  I dig the bass, but these things are very nasty on the "S" sounds, and sound fairly harsh to my ears.  I'm not going to judge them yet, but I'm wondering how long they need for true burn in.  I'm seriously thinking of giving them about 1000 hours of a mix of music, especially nasty black/death metal, at moderate volume to see if that does the trick.
  Coming from my Yuin PK3, which received plenty of burn-in before I listened to them, I'd say that the Yuins offer a more tonally balanced and pleasing sound.  I don't think they can touch the low bass of the JVC though.


----------



## KEP1

It's pretty shocking how many are finding the 101s/201s to have harsh sibilance. I'm guessing there are some QC issues or something.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> It's pretty shocking how many are finding the 101s/201s to have harsh sibilance. I'm guessing there are some QC issues or something.


 

 I canceled my FX101 order for that reason, If it has any hair of similarity to FX1X treble I wouldn't of liked it.


----------



## drkp80

I had the sibilance issue on my FX101 as well. Comply tips fixed the problem and I'm very happy with them now.


----------



## dnullify

Yeah, i don't get it... because funnily enough, now i'm getting it with my FX101s that i've been using all week!
   
  granted, i never burned them in, i simply just started using them. They're still oodles better amped than unamped, i'll say that much.
   
  wonder if these are changing for the worse with burn it... silly late night speculation perhaps.
   
   
  edit:  "no such thing" is a really good track for testing this, i'm not sure what is going on but the "ss" issue is most noticeable on that track. It's like there's a switch flipped when you go from fx40 to fx101, then again to the she3580.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

dnullify said:


> I'm curious as to how the fx40s will sound when i get home today.
> 
> Honestly I'm wondering if there was something different about the FX40s i got..
> 
> ...




Not me. I'm the one who started the SHE3580 fad but I seem to be the only one who thinks their highs are too much.  Like I said I found them to be the best thing since sliced bread only after EQing.

As an aside, the day Philips comes out with an actual SHE3850 would be a day of great trouble for me as 3 out of 5 people spell the 3580 as "3850" as it is


----------



## kenchi1983

I'm somewhat interested in the HAFX101 but I want to know more about their sound quality where it's being rated in a 1-10 scale.
   
  I went over to ljokerl's massive iem thread and gathered most of the jvc buds and these are their sound quality scores:
   
  JVC HA-FX34 Marshmallows 4.2  (I own)
 JVC HA-FXC50 5.8
 JVC HA-FX66 4.5
 JVC HA-FX300 4.3
 JVC HA-FXC80 6.5
 JVC HA-FXT90 8.9

 ViSang R01  6.3 (I own)
   
  I read that the the fx40s are in progress of being reviewed. For anyone that have experience with the above iems, how would the fx101 fare against them? What sound quality score will you give the fx101?  The sibilance ( "s" sounds) issue is also putting me off slightly. Does the fx101 sound fatiguing even after burn in? I'm not a fan of the grado sound, too grating to my ears.
   
  Since the Philips SHE3580 are being compared also, how would these rate in your opinion?


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





kenchi1983 said:


> Does the fx101 sound fatiguing even after burn in? I'm not a fan of the grado sound, too grating to my ears.


 
  No, the FX40 have harsher highs (the majority of the time lol). The FX101 after burn in are not fatiguing imo.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys are making it seem like the FX101 and the FX40 are so sibilant and lively they are hard to listen to. The truth is. The FX40 detail level is one you have to adjust to yes but is no way too harsh for ears especially after burn in. The FX101 does have some minor spikes in the upper mids to give out more detail and are noticeable on some brighter recorded tunes but again not as crazy as people are saying. I listen to both for hours and both I can listen to without issue. 
   
  I know both these are not perfect by any means, but for the given price points. Both are excellent values..


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You guys having treble troubles with your new phones really need to try EQing them with a parametric EQ as I mentioned in my SHE3580 thread.  It's made a world of difference to every pair of phones I own.
   
  I mean here's one of the smoothest phones I own, the UE100, a gift from ljokerl.  Here's how they look like after I finally got around to doing my frequency analysis on them:



   
  Never mind how V-shaped their frequency response looks like (the actual EQ I apply is the inverse of that shown here; I like an A-shape EQ on almost all my phones except the etys), just look at those treble spikes 5-6dB in height, they are there on every phone I measure by putting them in my ear.  That's just the way it is, no matter how flat the frequency response of a pair of phones measures in the lab, when you actually put them in your ear the ear canal resonances makes the FR go all over the place.
   
  Just run sinegen through your phones, find the frequencies of the resonance peaks of your earphone-ear system, and EQ them down precisely using a parametric EQ like Electri-Q.  At least that's what I do on the computer--and the sound I get from that combo is so addictive that I now have to process all the music on my computer before putting them on my phone for playback on the go.  I envy those who got parametric EQ working on their phone with rockbox...


----------



## ericp10

I broke down and ordered the FX40 last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Oh well, a buddy uses my FXT90 more than me, but I'm going to be upset if the FX40 sounds better than the FXT90... LOL


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I broke down and ordered the FX40 last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   




   
  Yes! Now you can verify what me and Dsnuts have heard


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I don't know about better Eric. There are some aspects in the sounds that are better on the FXt90 and some that are better on the FX40. The sub bass for one is clearly better on the FX40 the FX90 having just a bit more detail layering and stage due to having 2 drivers.. Otherwise they both have a very similar tonality and overall sound. But considering the FX40 don't cost more than a dinner for 2 at the country buffet. Value is clearly front n center on the FX40s. Look forward to your take on them. I am gonna guess that you will be surprised. Lol..


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys are making it seem like the FX101 and the FX40 are so sibilant and lively they are hard to listen to. The truth is. The FX40 detail level is one you have to adjust to yes but is no way too harsh for ears especially after burn in. The FX101 does have some minor spikes in the upper mids to give out more detail and are noticeable on some brighter recorded tunes but again not as crazy as people are saying. I listen to both for hours and both I can listen to without issue.
> 
> I know both these are not perfect by any means, but for the given price points. Both are excellent values..


 
  exactly this.


----------



## vaxick

Love this thread.  Was looking for a pair of travel headphones since I didn't want to bring my FXT90's camping and have a pair of 101's on order.  40's sound tempting, but the 101's seem like they'd suit my needs better for what I need them mainly for.  I listen to a lot of rock and electronics.  Also plan to use them for my PlayStation Vita games while traveling.


----------



## mochill

The 40 sounds so beautiful,that i dont understand why everyone is complianing about the treble....i just let them burn in for 15hrs and they already sound so much better...there speed is just amazing and the clarity just stupidly crazy,for me the fit is amazing that i can sleep with them on my side.....also i can still hear everything on such a low volume is goood for my ears ....i am also using the large stock tips.


----------



## JK1

For those who think the JVC HA-FX40 is good but who feel the FX40 has too much treble, there is the Panasonic RP-HJE355. The HJE355 is similar to the FX40 in detail, however it is not as bright and has a warmer sound overall. I like both of these, although at times the treble on the FX40 is too much. I burned in the FX40 for many hours and it helped tame the treble somewhat, however at times the treble is too much.


----------



## FieldingMellish

No problems with fx40 treble here.


----------



## DannyBai

I've been slowly burning them in and it's more tolerable.  Definitely like them.  Seriously sounds like a much pricier IEM.


----------



## mosshorn

Hmm.....hybrid budget CIEM
   
  highs/mids= Phonak Audeo PFE 112
  lows=FX40...
   
  ...............................


----------



## dnullify

Has anyone tried some of JVCs on ears?
   
  I was surfing, and found the HA-S200. apparently they've got carbon nanotube drivers as well.
  http://www.techfresh.net/jvc-kenwood-ha-s200-overhead-headphones/
   
  Although i'm not sure if they're the same ha-s200 that sears has for $30. pictures look different from that post and these
  http://av.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028984&pathId=135&page=1
   
   
   
   
  soooooo.... anyone discover any new gem IEMs?


----------



## fromheaven

Thanks Dsnuts for your enthusiasm in your posts. Thanks to you I bought the Isurus which I am enjoying in this moment.
  I do not understand why the enthusiasm with Isurus past so fast eclipsed because ha-fx40. It take several days for get the maximun performance with Isurus in my android but after to try several equalizer apps I found the  Poweramp app wich is a excelent tool, and the same think with my computer tying the equlizaer and THX options in my sound card X-FI XtremeMusic.
  Before the Isurus I got the JVC Xtreme Xplosive at december 2011 but after to buy the Isurus 3 weeks ago the JVC XX are in the case.
   I have not fx40 and I do not think that I will get them but not because I do not trust the posts but it because I will stop buying cheap earphones to buy one above 9 points (sound points)  according the Ljokel's chart, because if the FX40 is so good and better that the Isurus I will pass trying more and I will buy a good/expensive earphones.
  The point is that that cheap earphones are not bad but I will not keep buying one of them each few months because the last one is supostly better than the previous one.
  I would like to buy hifiman re272 but I can not find them. I found the re262 but after compare several earphone above 9 point I think that sennheiser ie 8 is the best and cheapest option among 9 points earphones. Vsonic gr07 is a good option but more expensive at ebay than sennheiser ie8 and the others are simply even 3 times more expensive with several decimal of advantage.
  Sorry for my English.
   
  .


----------



## Dsnuts

I can understand what you are saying. You are trying to find an earphone that you can spend more that will have a better sound quality than these cheaper ones.
   
  Well Yes and no. What I mean by this is. You will soon discover the more expensive alternatives while certainly sounding great and better than the cheapos that are on this thread might not be what you think they are. I know many guys go by what Joker posts on his thread and it is there for this reason but. You will soon discover that your sound preference comes into play more than one mans post on many. His thread should be used more as a guide to get you a good idea of what type of sound the particular earphone will have more than something that is cardinal rule.. The 9 rated earphones you are looking at will surprise you as many of them will not be a huge jump in sound quality according to you. This hobby is very subjective and even joker has his own preference and what he considers is great in sound and each one of us has our own.
   
  I think most if not all of us had at one pint or another the same thought. I should get one nice one and be done with. You get one nice one. Enjoy them for a while and then another pops up that you start reading about and that makes you want to buy them. And on and on. Next thing you know what you thought about having that ONE earphone becomes many. I am guilty of this myself. Lol. Anyway I will tell you even though these cheaper earphones obviously don't sound as great maybe in comparison to the highly regarded ones but you have to understand that these cheaper ones are great to figure out what type of sound signature you prefer..
   
  Perhaps these are a way to test the waters sort to say..After a few of these if you end up liking one type of signature then it is only natural to upgrade to a better one.. I suppose all of us have a different way of going through our individual sound journeys. These budget champs are just a great and cheaper way to test out the various different types of sound we have in this hobby without spending much to find out..I will tell you I have purchased many of them 9 plus rated earphones myself only to have even a cheaper one actually sound better to my own ears. But that is just me I suppose. Good luck with your new purchases.
   
  I don't know about you guys but I truly enjoy finding a $10-$25 earphone that just kicks much booty in sound. It is not normal. It is thumbing the collective noses of many. Oh look I give you nice looking earphone 3 pouches 40 tips and will charge you $300 yet sound average.. I couldn't care less. I would rather have my sound to be honest.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't know about you guys but I truly enjoy finding a $10-$25 earphone that just kicks much booty in sound. It is not normal. It is thumbing the collective noses of many. Oh look I give you nice looking earphone 3 pouches 40 tips and will charge you $300 yet sound average.. I couldn't care less. I would rather have my sound to be honest.


 
   
  It is indeed fun. Plus trying all these cheap gems is a lot easier than amassing a collection of top-tiers. i can't imagine owning se535s, w4s, sm3s, ect all at the same time; not now anyway.
   
  this is an easy way to keep feeding the beast without sacrificing the contents of my wallet.
  I must thank you for doing all the legwork, as far as weeding out all the junk i'm sure there is in the <$30 category.
   
  i'm sitting here with my fx101s, which i enjoy, thinking.... what's next?


----------



## Dsnuts

You thought about getting yourself a CKM500 dnullify? They are more expensive that these budget ones yes but are truly worth it for the sound quality. They cost around $72 from CDjapan. Something to consider if your looking for the what is next. But at the same time the new FXD80s are around the corner too and those would be at around $120 or so. I am gonna guess that the CKM500 are gonna have the easier listening treble out of the two.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Has anyone tried some of JVCs on ears?
> 
> I was surfing, and found the HA-S200. apparently they've got carbon nanotube drivers as well.
> http://www.techfresh.net/jvc-kenwood-ha-s200-overhead-headphones/
> ...


 
   
  So that nobody gets confused only the new JVC 400 and 500 series headphones have nanotube drivers and not the S200. I would skip the 200 and try to find a decent price on the 400 instead
   
  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-s400/index.html&ei=3ETWT9z6C-r86gGpi5WTAw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CG4Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djvc%2BHA-S400%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHgq%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Dimvns
   
  Actually I wouldn't mind trying the S500 even over the FXD80. Too bad it doesn't have the looks of the red S400 but isn't that always the way. Not as good sounding but they make it more attractive.


----------



## dnullify

S400s look interesting. I wonder if they'll have similar properties to the FX40, or whether the they'll be tuned differently.
   
  Doesn't look like there'll be available in the US for a while though.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You thought about getting yourself a CKM500 dnullify? They are more expensive that these budget ones yes but are truly worth it for the sound quality. They cost around $72 from CDjapan. Something to consider if your looking for the what is next. But at the same time the new FXD80s are around the corner too and those would be at around $120 or so. I am gonna guess that the CKM500 are gonna have the easier listening treble out of the two.


 
  I've thought about it, but the price is what i'm apprehensive about.
  <$30 performers are somewhat whimsical purchases to me, in comparison to the consideration i give at anything >$75. I don't think i should be accumulating too many "expensive" phones; I can i suppose, i just have reservations about it. I've already got a set of TF10s that have had very little use since i got them, which is in part due to the fact that i can't get them to stay in my ears.
   
  I've read a chunk of the CKM500 thread, but i figured i'd see how the FXD80s played out. I'm optimistically hoping that the price will come down once they're readily available here to the point where they compete with the CKM500.
   
  I've also been eying the ASG-1 of late more so than other top-tiers I have yet to try, because of the massive 15mm dynamic driver. You've gotten me hooked on dynamic drivers it seems, because I'm not all that interested in the others in that particular price range (various westones, shures, ect). although this may have something to do with the fact that i doubt that i'd like them more than the JH5s. the ASG-1s are different enough from my JH5s to prove intriguing.
   
  I also really want to try the vsonic GR02 Bass, in light my experience with these jvcs and see how the more commonly known budget high performers do.
   
  I duno. too many IEMs, not enough money, time, or reason.


----------



## kanuka

are the SHE3580 good for fast techno and edm with vocals? and how bad are the microphonics compared to the ckm500?


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> So that nobody gets confused only the new JVC 400 and 500 series headphones have nanotube drivers and not the S200. I would skip the 200 and try to find a decent price on the 400 instead
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-s400/index.html&ei=3ETWT9z6C-r86gGpi5WTAw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CG4Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Djvc%2BHA-S400%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHgq%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26prmd%3Dimvns
> 
> Actually I wouldn't mind trying the S500 even over the FXD80. Too bad it doesn't have the looks of the red S400 but isn't that always the way. Not as good sounding but they make it more attractive.


 
  When do you think the HA-S500 will start popping up on the web im more interested in these as well.


----------



## FieldingMellish

My FX101 silently entered family give-away status. It's my least favorite of the budget IEM's; favored less than the FX40 and CKM500. For whatever reason, FX101 ain't doing it despite liberal amounts of burn-in. The others respect more mids and highs in comparison, the FX40 being the more balanced of the remaining.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





libertad said:


> When do you think the HA-S500 will start popping up on the web im more interested in these as well.


 
   
  Early July is the word. I figure 7/10 or after the second Monday if not delayed.
   
   
  What's this...

  JVC doing a little Panasonic ergo-fit...

  Nothing special but something new in the FX31's. Plenty of nice colors...


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> My FX101 silently entered family give-away status. It's my least favorite of the budget IEM's; favored less than the FX40 and CKM500. For whatever reason, FX101 ain't doing it despite liberal amounts of burn-in. The others respect more mids and highs in comparison, the FX40 being the more balanced of the remaining.


 
   
  Any filter/foam in the nozzle you can remove ala the CKS77 and perhaps some mids and highs can be recovered?


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Any filter/foam in the nozzle you can remove ala the CKS77 and perhaps some mids and highs can be recovered?


 
   
   
  That's beyond my pay grade, lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think these are mass-produced and vacuum sealed in some manner.


----------



## stozzer123

i dont know if i got it right but, there used to be a mod (kramer mod i think) for the marshmallows and a few others.
   
  if your look at the tip of the fx101 you can see a filter over it, take a small bit of perforated foam, anything thats like the material used to cover mic's or cheap over ears etc and stuff it into the nozzel this was amazingly effective at taming sibilance. 
   
  cant hurt to try as there wont be much resale in it anyway.


----------



## stozzer123

http://www.head-fi.org/a/jvc-ha-fx34-marshmallow-kramer-mod


----------



## FieldingMellish

stozzer123 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/a/jvc-ha-fx34-marshmallow-kramer-mod





Thanks. Looks doable. Kramer invented this? What else has he been doing since Seinfeld?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Agreed I think for the price everyone should have a pair. Try eQing them. They will surprise.
> 
> I read that the SHE3580 are no longer being made. So snap em up when you see em.


 
   
  The SHE3580 were replaced by SHE3590.
   
  Brought a couple over the weekend for the kids and as I'm duty bounded to burn them in before use, will report here if they're any different from my pairs of SHE3580.
   
  So far, first impressions, out of box ...they sound the same.


----------



## vaed

Ugh, stepped on my left FX40 bud this morning while rushing to turn in a project, and it cracked open. Still works fine, so I just need to keep the phone together. Is tape/a bit of elmer's glue fine as a solution?


----------



## mochill

Next to buy on my list s500 and fx31 ...omg to much awesomeness comming out from jvc


----------



## mochill

Removed the filter from my 40s and it sounds so much better


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





vaed said:


> Ugh, stepped on my left FX40 bud this morning while rushing to turn in a project, and it cracked open. Still works fine, so I just need to keep the phone together. Is tape/a bit of elmer's glue fine as a solution?


 

 make sure everything is oriented correctly on the inside. carefully apply a small amount of super glue to the edges, so that none gets inside.
   
  My mother called me at work from marshalls today, she found a stash of she3584's (purple) for $6.99, as well as a whole bunch of junk.
   
  are the SHE3590's out already? i found what i thought were 3580s at target, but they were in a more half-tube packaging than the rectangle, and i couldn't find the model number on it. I can't really find much difference on the philips website. Other than color schemes, it appears.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> My mother called me at work from marshalls today, she found a stash of she3584's (purple) for $6.99, as well as a whole bunch of junk.
> 
> are the SHE3590's out already? i found what i thought were 3580s at target, but they were in a more half-tube packaging than the rectangle, and i couldn't find the model number on it. I can't really find much difference on the philips website. Other than color schemes, it appears.


 
   
  Looks like she found some nuggets there, if you don't mind the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Apparently, the SHE3590 has been out for quite some time around these parts (Asia) it is indeed rare to find the older SHE3580 here.
  The SHE3590 are packaged in the same half-tube PET packaging as the older SHE3580 but proudly boast "Extra Bass performance" on the label instead of the older "Color your Music".


----------



## sofastreamer

ok, guys, right now you infected me with those cheapos. i have got the she3590 and like it more than my tf10. today the ha-fx101 arrieved ans i am pretty impressed of the soundstage. but slightly too much bass and too less mids. so which one of the jvc bunch should i buy next? i do not like piercing highs, i am more a fan of smooth and relaxed sounds. listening to ambient and chill out most of the time.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ghostfit said:


> Looks like she found some nuggets there, if you don't mind the colours
> 
> Apparently, the SHE3590 has been out for quite some time around these parts (Asia) it is indeed rare to find the older SHE3580 here.
> The SHE3590 are packaged in the same half-tube PET packaging as the older SHE3580 but proudly boast "Extra Bass performance" on the label instead of the older "Color your Music".




Correction, the SHE3570 (one generation before 3580) and the current 3590 both have half cylinder packaging. The 3570 had colored eartips while both the 3580 and 3590 have clear eartips. The SHE3580 has a blocky rectangular packaging instead of the half cylinder packaging of the generations before and after it (perhaps 'generation' is too strong a word becoz for all I know all 3 versions sound the same (ghostfit has just said 3580 and 3590 sound the same)


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Thanks. Looks doable. Kramer invented this? What else has he been doing since Seinfeld?


 
  If your try it let me know the results, id do it myself but i actually quite like the sound so wouldnt want to waste a pair if i dont like the mod,  for you though i guess if your gonna give them away its worth a shot as it did make and amazing difference on the marshmallows and some people even use it on expensive stuff like the hje900. 
   
  As for kramer, he seemed to have a successful stand up career   cant possibly imagine how he could screw that up


----------



## dustdevil

I've googled double flanges and somehow ended up being back to this thread and noticed that you have discovered the jlab double flange tips a while ago, do they fit on the fx40? If yes then do they isolate much better and are they almost as comfortable as the stock tips?


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> ok, guys, right now you infected me with those cheapos. i have got the she3590 and like it more than my tf10. today the ha-fx101 arrieved ans i am pretty impressed of the soundstage. but slightly too much bass and too less mids. so which one of the jvc bunch should i buy next? i do not like piercing highs, i am more a fan of smooth and relaxed sounds. listening to ambient and chill out most of the time.


 
  no one?


----------



## mochill

Fx40s or fxd80s which i will get in a week or two


----------



## mochill

Burning in my 3x till monday morning it will be 224hrs then i will give my impression on them


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> I've googled double flanges and somehow ended up being back to this thread and noticed that you have discovered the jlab double flange tips a while ago, do they fit on the fx40? If yes then do they isolate much better and are they almost as comfortable as the stock tips?


 
  They fit perfectly but somehow restrict the highs a bit. I don't like the way they sound on the FX40. They don't isolate any better either.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> no one?


 
  If you want something cheap with great detail but less intense highs than the HA-FX40, imo you should get the Panasonic RP-HJE355. Its sound is overall a bit warmer than the HA-FX40, but not nearly as warm as the Sennheiser PX100 headphone.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> no one?


 
  I gotta be honest, the FX40s are not as bad as people make them out to be, especially with some burn in. If you're really worried about the highs being too much, throw some comply tips on and they should smooth it all out.

 The FX40s are fantastic for chill and ambient because of their clarity. They make things like that really enjoyable to listen to because I hear stuff i've never heard before in songs I listen to all of the time.

 I too am very sensitive to highs and sparkle and don't have a problem listening to the FX40s.


----------



## DannyBai

My FX40's have calmed down quite a bit too.  I find these to be one of the best bang/buck for sure now.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> If your try it let me know the results, id do it myself but i actually quite like the sound so wouldnt want to waste a pair if i dont like the mod,  for you though i guess if your gonna give them away its worth a shot as it did make and amazing difference on the marshmallows and some people even use it on expensive stuff like the hje900.
> 
> As for kramer, he seemed to have a successful stand up career   cant possibly imagine how he could screw that up


 
   
   
  I don't think I'll try the mod. Little time to devote because of all my other hobbies.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> ok, guys, right now you infected me with those cheapos. i have got the she3590 and like it more than my tf10. today the ha-fx101 arrieved ans i am pretty impressed of the soundstage. but slightly too much bass and too less mids. so which one of the jvc bunch should i buy next? i do not like piercing highs, i am more a fan of smooth and relaxed sounds. listening to ambient and chill out most of the time.


 
   
  The FX40 are really quite good, but burning is a must  ...at least 50hrs of it.
  My Sansa Clip Zip has a nasty "click" between tracks, out of box with the FX40, those "clicks" felt like a dentist's drill.
   
  After 100+ hrs of hard-core burning, the highs have tame down, the mids are more full and the bass extension sounds realistic (When called upon). The nasty Sansa "click" has also change into more of a softer, less offensive "tick" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I noticed that I'm playing the FX40 at a much lower volume (due to the clarity) when compared to the FX101(FR201) 
   
  If you don't mind a slightly higher price, the CKM500 is an excellent upgrade to both JVCs (thanks to Dsnut for sharing these AT and JVC finds)


----------



## Dsnuts

So it seems some guys got their FXD80s already. That means I will receive mine very soon. I will post my thoughts on them once I get them..It will be interesting to hear the newest Micro HD tech from JVC using these Carbon nanotubes.
   
  @Ghost you enjoy them earphones buddy. You have been quite the supporter. Lol.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Correction, the SHE3570 (one generation before 3580) and the current 3590 both have half cylinder packaging. The 3570 had colored eartips while both the 3580 and 3590 have clear eartips. The SHE3580 has a blocky rectangular packaging instead of the half cylinder packaging of the generations before and after it (perhaps 'generation' is too strong a word becoz for all I know all 3 versions sound the same (ghostfit has just said 3580 and 3590 sound the same)


 
   
  Thanks for spotting that packaging error ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...It seems the SHE3590 are the 2012 versions of the SHE3580 and SHE3570 (2011 versions)
   
  For a complete Philips IEMs spotting guide, refer below: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.support.philips.com/support/catalog/worldproducts.jsp;jsessionid=0BA623CA426FF619705516D4C17AAD65.app107-drp2?userLanguage=en&userCountry=sg&sel=&catLookUp=&categoryid=WIRELESS_HEADPHONES_SU2_SG_CARE&navCount=2&navAction=push&sortValue=&show5Yrs=false&pageFrom=&title=In ear&categoryName=&_dyncharset=UTF-8&page=1


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So it seems some guys got their FXD80s already. That means I will receive mine very soon. I will post my thoughts on them once I get them..It will be interesting to hear the newest Micro HD tech from JVC using these Carbon nanotubes.
> 
> @Ghost you enjoy them earphones buddy. You have been quite the supporter. Lol.


 
   
  I'll be following your recommendations on them FXD80 closely! I've not been disappointed with any of your recommendations thus far.
   
  The SHE3580, FX101, FX40, CKS77, CKM500 are all excellent and exactly as you described, maybe due to me having the same listening preferences.
   
  I've even tried the FX1X to see how close you were there  ....well, you were spot-on on these as well, I didn't enjoy much of any music with them, the only notable track I've hear so far was Kitaro's Matsuri, the sub bass extentions did justice to the Drums on that track.
   
  PS: Thanks also to Joe Bloggs for sharing the SHE3580 find.


----------



## sofastreamer

what about the ha-fxc51?
[size=1.7em]  [/size]


----------



## musubi1000

mochill said:


> The 40 sounds so beautiful,that i dont understand why everyone is complianing about the treble....i just let them burn in for 15hrs and they already sound so much better...there speed is just amazing and the clarity just stupidly crazy,for me the fit is amazing that i can sleep with them on my side.....also i can still hear everything on such a low volume is goood for my ears ....i am also using the large stock tips.


the piercing treble starts at about 20 hrs and doesn't subside until about 80 hrs.


----------



## bjaardker

I just had to take a moment to say FX40 + Soundmagic A10 with XB on + SSRadioUK Deep and Soulful = Bliss.

 The combination of the warmth from the a10 with the clarity and speed of the fx40 makes for delightfully enjoyable deep house.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I gotta try that combo with my Arrow in place of Soundmagic. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hipster2010

Decided to try out the FX101s. I loved the SHE3580 so hopefully these will be great too


----------



## mlu19

Quote: 





musubi1000 said:


> the piercing treble starts at about 20 hrs and doesn't subside until about 80 hrs.


 

 I bought the 101 after reading all the positive reviews on this thread only to be put back by the horrible piercing/harsh treble.
   
  As you can see this is my first post on the forum, I'm beginner in the headphone/earphone gear compartment. Are 'burn-ins' really necessary for ALL earphones?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mlu19 said:


> I bought the 101 after reading all the positive reviews on this thread only to be put back by the horrible piercing/harsh treble.
> 
> As you can see this is my first post on the forum, I'm beginner in the headphone/earphone gear compartment. Are 'burn-ins' really necessary for ALL earphones?


 

 I noticed one thing as I was using these yesterday. It goes without saying but because of the shape of the tips and the how the earphones sit in your ears. What you guys might think is a good seal might not be. I noticed I have to really shove these into my ears to get a good sound seal.
   
  If I am casual about these and just put them in my ears they don't necessarily get a good sound seal giving me a brighter than normal sound. I caught myself adjusting them and twisting them into place and the sound from a little seal to tight seal is a big difference. I know many of you guys think you are getting a good seal with these but the only way you know you are is if you can feel the tips in your ears. If you are not feeling them then you are simply not getting the sound seal or perhaps the right sized tips, you need to hear these correct.
   
  No amount of burn in is gonna fix human error. Not having the right tip size or just not considering a tight sound seal in your ears. .They seem like you have a good seal but you have to make sure. In the end if you properly place them into your ears right they will sound right. Otherwise they sound bright and lack bass too. One way of telling if you are not getting the right tip/ sound seal is if you push into you ears more with your current tip. If that changes the sound for you than that means you are not getting the right seal or using the wrong sized tip.
   
  So far as burn in goes. The answer to that is yes. JVC is guilty of not pre burning these earphones before selling them to the public. The reason I know this is because just how much every single JVC earphone changes for the better with burn in. Burn in makes all these earphones sound better in the long run.  Burn in is very easy too and kinda fun to hear the changes. Put them into a fairly loud source and just let it rip for a weeks worth of time and you should get a better sounding FX101. First thing first make sure your getting a nice tight sound seal in your ears with the right sized tip.
   
  @sofastreamer. The FX40 is a better option over the FXC51 imo. But for $25 those are a good purchase. Like all JVCs you do have to burn them in aggressively for a good 100 hours.


----------



## mlu19

Thanks, DsNuts. So far, I've only been listening with them casually at work for 3 days and burned it in for 8 hours with bassdrive.com during my sleep last night. I will give it another 80 hours of burn in before I make the next call.During burn-in, do you keep the volume at max or at normal listening volume?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have an unwritten rule when burning in with music. I listen to them first in my ears and it has to be fairly loud. So they have to be loud to your ears. For me it comes out to around 7/ 8 out of a max volume of 10. Take them out and then I turn it up a half a notch or 7.5/ 8.5 to 10 max ,volume.  Max volume may damage your earphones as you are leaving them for hours and hours on that volume. While most earphones can take louder volumes I don't know if Max volumes is a good idea for the 50 plus hours. I suppose it all depends on your source too. So that is why I go by that sound rule.
   
  So far I have been successful in burning every single earphone I have using this and also. Track down the some Drum and Bass music for burn in. Standard music will be fine but nothing like Drum n Bass to tax your drivers. It is the best stuff to pound on them drivers..


----------



## sofastreamer

ha-fxc51 arrieved today. way too painful in the trebles section to my ears. the 101 is a bit better in that way, but i think i will continue with philips as the 3590 is a lot more to my liking than the jvcs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> ha-fxc51 arrieved today. way too painful in the trebles section to my ears. the 101 is a bit better in that way, but i think i will continue with philips as the 3590 is a lot more to my liking than the jvcs.


 

 Ya they sound horrid out of box. I remember like it was yesterday the first time I heard them. Prepare for a transformation like you have never heard..Burn in makes them sound so much better you have no idea. 80 hours they change like crazy. If you have never been a firm believer of burn in. The FXC51 will change your thoughts about that. I wouldn't give up on them just yet. Try the burn in first. They need at least 80 minimum to start sounding correct.
   
  Lol. I bet you was thinking. What? These sound like I am listening in a can. hahaha. Ya don't worry about that so much. They don't stay sounding like that at all. I am convinced carbon drivers are so stiff they all need a burn in. Expect a good %50 sound transformation with burn in if not more. Seriously.


----------



## mochill

25hrs and the 40s still sounds good


----------



## kanuka

so, i went for the SHE3682 . same as the 3582 (blue) with the carrying case and NICER color, AND the chin slider
   
  now.... i found the FX40 for $32 ($24+shipping from the US)
  BUT there;re also the CKM300 for $50  from ebay (not from CDJapan, as they dont offer warranty)
   
  i'm not going for the CKM500, yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
  so, which one btwn the ckm300 or fx40 is better?
  oh, and the HJE355 might be considered as well...(probably for $37 shipped)


----------



## bjaardker

I have to share this video here just because I know there are a few AT fans in this thread and because the bass in it was awesome on my FX101s.


[size=1.8333em] Audio-Technica I Audio 911[/size]  http://youtu.be/gJwEztGUiNM


----------



## dnullify

So am i not the only one who noticed the FX101s sibilance to come in after 25 hours or so, then start to fade back to what they were from the box?
   
  I didn't really burn them in at all like i did with the FX40s. Then after a week or so of just daily use the piercing highs developed, so i began bassdrive. toned back down somewhat.
   
  Weird


----------



## DannyBai

I have been able to listen to the FX101's and FX40's now without too much issue.  (Still some sibilance, but tolerable) but the Isurus is horrible.  I cannot listen to them at all yet without getting piercing razors jabbed in my ears.  I think I will be giving these away also and I did with the SHE3580's.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have been able to listen to the FX101's and FX40's now without too much issue.  (Still some sibilance, but tolerable) but the Isurus is horrible.  I cannot listen to them at all yet without getting piercing razors jabbed in my ears.  I think I will be *giving these away* also and I did with the SHE3580's.


 
  give'em to me


----------



## Dsnuts

I post this on every one of my thread. Cuz Florence and the Machine never had more funk. Check this mix out with your earphones. Both phones sound right! With these tracks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And an all time fave of mine.


----------



## Sicilian0

bjaardker said:


> I have to share this video here just because I know there are a few AT fans in this thread and because the bass in it was awesome on my FX101s.
> 
> 
> [size=1.8333em]Audio-Technica I Audio 911
> ...





Yup, your right .....it's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Gotta check out bjaardker's and Dsnut's recommended tunes.


----------



## musubi1000

dnullify said:


> So am i not the only one who noticed the FX101s sibilance to come in after 25 hours or so, then start to fade back to what they were from the box?
> 
> I didn't really burn them in at all like i did with the FX40s. Then after a week or so of just daily use the piercing highs developed, so i began bassdrive. toned back down somewhat.
> 
> Weird


Yeah I had exact same issue but like the 40s went away after bout 80-100 hrs of regular music. Burning in drivers is kinda like breaking an engine in. You just drive them and it just happens.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> give'em to me


 
  You'll be the first to know when I do.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> You'll be the first to know when I do.


 
  Danny try the Isurus with some Complys. If you haven't yet try this.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Danny try the Isurus with some Complys. If you haven't yet try this.


 
  I gotta buy some then.  Which ones should I get.  I have a pair of Ts100's but I don't think those are gonna work.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am guessing T400s but I have some with my TF10s I use and it helps tame some sharpness and you will hear them for what they have potential to be. Since you own some CKM earphones and such. I took a wild guess that the Isurus could have been out sourced through AT.. That sigature is closer to the older AT house sound. The older CKM77 and CKM99 both have the same sound signature but much more refined obviously.  I would try whatever foam tips or anything with a smaller sound hole than the stock nozzle size..I use the tips that came with my JVC FXC51 on them and they sound great with these but also will tame the highs with some foam style complys. Try what ever you got first.. They will surprise once you get a good tip that tames the highs a bit.


----------



## DannyBai

Alright, thanks. I'll mess around with what I have tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Valance

So yeah, found these forums (and this awesome thread - thanks Dsnuts) when looking for some new iem's, and now I think the addiction is beginning to set in.
   
  Love the FX40s, crazy crazy detail, wonderful balance, the highs have come down quite a bit and I'm still pretty early in the burn-in (40 hrs or so), so it will be interesting to see how much more they come down.
   
  FX101's...wow, the bass. Maybe too much of it for me but still fun from time to time with the right music.
   
  Now I'm looking for something with a little different signature to complement them. Specifically, something with a more mid-centric presentation that still carries some solid but not overwhelming bass. Decent treble but nothing sparkly or sibilant. I was thinking maybe the Brookstones (I can get them cheap-ish from a friend) but any recommendations would be good. Price-wise, I don't really want to break $30-$40.


----------



## sofastreamer

brainwavz m3


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





valance said:


> So yeah, found these forums (and this awesome thread - thanks Dsnuts) when looking for some new iem's, and now I think the addiction is beginning to set in.


 
   
  Welcome to these threads Bro,
   
  The FX40 and FX101 are indeed great finds by Dsnuts, I'm still trying to get over how good they sound for what they cost.
   
  For me, the next step in evolution were the CKS77(Bassy) and CKM500(Balance), totally different Audio Technica sound signature, (they were recommended by Dsnut) and I'm quickly becoming a fan of their house sound. The CKS77(US$52) and CKM500(US$70+) are above your budget but certainly worth every cents just as the JVC are in their price bracket.
   
  I am contemplating picking up a pair of the cheaper CKM300(US$42) to see how far they are from the CKM500, you may want to consider them as well because they are within the budget you specified.


----------



## sofastreamer

how would you describe the differences between the fx40 and the fxc51?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> how would you describe the differences between the fx40 and the fxc51?


 
   
  I have not heard the FXC51 so do not qualify to comment on them, perhaps Dsnuts or other more experienced Head'fier could chip in ?


----------



## sofastreamer

hope so


----------



## bjaardker

DSNuts coming through with the HOUSE MUSIC! WOOOO!

 That second one is some sick progressive house. <3 that stuff. Thanks for sharing bro. With the FX40s and the Soundmagic a10 with XB off, those choons bump.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I love both them tracks much. They are both featured in A State of Trance . Armin Van Burren episode 527. Might be tougher to find but worth tracking down..I like testing my earphones on them tunes. I think I prefer the Florence Track with the FX40 and the MnS 64 track with the FX101. Both sound great.
   
  On a side note the initial impressions that are coming in for the FXD80 is. Not good. Lol! We will see.
   
  @sofastreamer The difference between the 2. The FXC51 sound more like an open headphone vs a closed in one that is the FX40. The FXC51 after the required burn in has great detail and nice wide stage for earphones. Sparkle in the highs with a nice airy laid back sound is the main feature of the FXC51. They do have a mild dip in the mid frequencies which is easily fixed with some eQ and the bass end while solid some might say is a bit on the boomy side.
   
  The FX40 has the better balance more detailed mids and has even a better bass end but don't have the stage of the FXC51s. More fuller sounding and detail and clarity on both are excellent. The FXC51 sound like a thinner wider version of the FX40 basically.


----------



## lawrywild

Got my FX40s the other day, got ~30 hours on them so far. Was really disappointed at first but they seem to be developing nicely. At the moment, the amount of bass is perfect for me and the mids are quite forward and intimate which I like. Now just waiting for the highs and sibilance to calm down a bit. On some songs the sibilance is exaggerated so badly. Also I've noticed these handle male vocals better than female vocals IMO. Also I really like the build quality on these. Would definitely prefer a small strain relief but other than that they are great, perfect for wearing over the ear, really comfortable. The insertion depth is quite shallow compared to what I'm used though (with sony hybrids) so I find the isolation pretty poor.


----------



## JK1

The HA-FXC51 is a microdriver IEM. Many have fit and/or comfort problems with it, as the hard driver enclosure goes into the ear canal. This result in better sounding highs, as the highs are reflected off the walls in the ear canal to a lesser degree than with traditional IEMs(which have the driver outside the ear canal). I tried swiching tips, however I still have fit and comfort issues with the HA-FXC51, so I rarely use it.


----------



## ITaoI

Hey where are the canadians getting their JVC HA-FX40 or HA-FX100's? i cant find them.
   
Edit blind...
   
futureshop listed:
   
fx101 =$29.99
   
fx40=$49.99
   
is that right?


----------



## Dsnuts

That price is MSRP I wonder if you might be able to find a better deal on them. I would keep looking..


----------



## Valance

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Welcome to these threads Bro,
> 
> The FX40 and FX101 are indeed great finds by Dsnuts, I'm still trying to get over how good they sound for what they cost.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks mate.
   
  From what I've read, it seems the AT's are more like a refined version of the JVCs. Like I said, I love the sound of the FXs, but I want to try something without a V-sig, actually in this case more like an upside-down V sig. Which is why I'm listing a lower budget in case the signature doesn't suit me.
   
   


sofastreamer said:


> brainwavz m3


   

  Yea, the M2 or M3 look great but can't find them in my price range. The M1 might be a possibility as are the VSonic GR99 and or GR02.
   
  I guess I'm hoping for some feedback on those or any others guys have tried like the Brookstones (DDM clones) that I've heard good things about. Most of the guys in this thread have tried far more IEMs than I have, so a little expertise can't hurt


----------



## stozzer123

if your wanting mid centric but still slightly warm how about the vsonic gr06?


----------



## Katun

Ooh, did I hear something about the FXC51?


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I love both them tracks much. They are both featured in A State of Trance . Armin Van Burren episode 527. Might be tougher to find but worth tracking down..I like testing my earphones on them tunes. I think I prefer the Florence Track with the FX40 and the MnS 64 track with the FX101. Both sound great.
> 
> On a side note the initial impressions that are coming in for the FXD80 is. Not good. Lol! We will see.
> 
> ...


 
  so the 40 has basically more highs and even more bass?


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





itaoi said:


> Hey where are the canadians getting their JVC HA-FX40 or HA-FX100's? i cant find them.
> 
> Edit blind...
> 
> ...


 
  for the FX40 check overstock.com or ebay


----------



## ecto

Just got my Philips SHE-3580 , damn these things have a nice bass  Amazing sound from these things. Fitted them with the hybrid sony mid size tips.
  My previous IME's were Shure SE115, which sound cheap in comparison.
  Now I'm waiting for the TT Isuru to arrive


----------



## flight567

how do either of these headphones compare to the PortaPros? i know they are completely different types of headphones but how do they compare in sound quality.


----------



## Dsnuts

They don't compare at all. Port a pros are nice n all but the mid bass hump with colored mids makes them sound like a good sounding $30 headphone. The bass end is more mid bass than sub bass which makes bass heavy genres to not sound correct.
   
  Try out a FX40 which will give you fine details in your music, way better speed and a bass end that is not only more correct but will give you some isolation. The clarity and detail on the FX40 are what the portapros are missing.  I have them on as I type. They sound fuzzy compared to the FX40. Again a decent sounding $30 headphone. The FX40 sound better in every way for costing less though they are earphones.
   
  I think the porta pros are good for casual use with a non fatiguing smoothed over sound but for a sound that is more intimate with some of the best clarity and detail level for the cost I would try out a FX40. They do need a good burn in but they sound great once they are nice n loose.


----------



## flight567

alright. i'm trying to find some in a brick and morter (my girfriend is) for my birthday and she cant find either the 101 or the fx40... saddened


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





flight567 said:


> alright. i'm trying to find some in a brick and morter (my girfriend is) for my birthday and she cant find either the 101 or the fx40... saddened


 
   
  Sears carries FX101 if you've got one near you.


----------



## JK1

Why do so many love the Portapro? Imo the JVC HA-S160 sounds much better, and it is only  1/3 or 1/4 of the price. For those who don't like the HA-S160 or who want a warmer sound, there is the Sennheiser PX100II. It is just slightly more expensive than the Portapro, but sounds so much better.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

My second pair of FX40 (1 week old) has been distorting noticeably. Would cord yanking contribute to that, or is it more just shoddy Quality Control?


----------



## Dsnuts

1 Week old and it is distorting I would see about returning those. Get yourself another pair. I haven't had any distortion issues on my pair. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## DannyBai

none here and I've been blasting mine in the burn station for the past 8 hours.


----------



## Ghostfit

None here either.
  The only distortion I hear thru cord yanking is the popping sound as the earphones jump out of me ears, that or total silent as when the wires disconnects.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

I'm getting distortion in the left channel at high volumes (95-100% on iPod Touch). It's on the loud side when it distorts, but I often like going that loud. I might try sending to JVC for a replacement.


----------



## dtomo

Quote: 





valance said:


> So yeah, found these forums (and this awesome thread - thanks Dsnuts) when looking for some new iem's, and now I think the addiction is beginning to set in.
> 
> Love the FX40s, crazy crazy detail, wonderful balance, the highs have come down quite a bit and I'm still pretty early in the burn-in (40 hrs or so), so it will be interesting to see how much more they come down.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Maybe VSONIC GR02 Bass Edition for $30+shipping. Dont let the moniker Bass Edition put you off. It's not a bass iem. I was going to get the GR06 but after reading reviews here got the GR02. A verty capable iem with properties you are describing.


----------



## musicinmymind

> Maybe VSONIC GR02 Bass Edition for $30+shipping. Dont let the moniker Bass Edition put you off. It's not a bass iem. I was going to get the GR06 but after reading reviews here got the GR02. A verty capable iem with properties you are describing.


 
  [size=11pt]I too interested in GR02, where did you buy it from? please give the link, there are many listed in ebay and with different descriptions, like sliver wire, bass edition, flagship edition etc.[/size]


----------



## Valance

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> My second pair of FX40 (1 week old) has been distorting noticeably. Would cord yanking contribute to that, or is it more just shoddy Quality Control?


 
   
  None for me either, and I'm hardly gentle with my cord. I have had IEMs show distortion after repeated cord yanking, probably because I damaged the cable, but not after only 1 week...
    
  Quote:


dtomo said:


> Maybe VSONIC GR02 Bass Edition for $30+shipping. Dont let the moniker Bass Edition put you off. It's not a bass iem. I was going to get the GR06 but after reading reviews here got the GR02. A verty capable iem with properties you are describing.


 
   
  Yea, I was looking at those and the GR99s as well. They both look very good for the price...decisions, decisions 
   
  Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> [size=11pt]I too interested in GR02, where did you buy it from? please give the link, there are many listed in ebay and with different descriptions, like sliver wire, bass edition, flagship edition etc.[/size]


 
   
  lendmeurears has them for $36 shipped on ebay (link). They have a US warehouse so shipping won't take very long. I'm not sure what all the different descriptions are about, but the one people are reviewing around here is the bass edition.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm new here and a bit of a noob when it comes to audio. I bought the FX101's after reading this great thread and they are the 1st proper pair of IEM's I've owned (yes that much of a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  So far, I have burned them in for 87 hours and they sound much better than anything I've owned before but seeing as this is my first pair, I'm not sure if I like this sound signature as the vocals sound slightly recessed to me and the bass overpowers things a tad. I would prefer the vocals to be more forward and other instruments so maybe I should be looking at a neutral signature? I like various genres of music really.
   
  Any recommendations regarding an IEM I should go for around £10 - £30? (around $15 - $47). What's this TRS thing regarding android phones? Do I need to buy TRRS for them to work properly? 
   
  Thanks guys.


----------



## dtomo

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> [size=11pt]I too interested in GR02, where did you buy it from? please give the link, there are many listed in ebay and with different descriptions, like sliver wire, bass edition, flagship edition etc.[/size]


 
   
  From this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/609397/im-done-vsonic-gr02-bass-edition-vs-gr06 , I got them from bigbargainonline per Magicman recommendation. Then again I live in Asia and they shipped from Hong Kong. If you are in the US then lendmeyourears is your best option, like Valance said.


----------



## jant71

We have something new. Coming on the 13th of July...
   
   

  AT gives us the ATH-CK505M. Not the CKM505 but the CK505M so not a real heavy hitter but something I'm Mr. Dsnuts will feel compelled to  purchase


----------



## kanuka

sooo, how these 'discovery' iems compare to the detail (maybe former) king RE0??


----------



## musicinmymind

> > From this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/609397/im-done-vsonic-gr02-bass-edition-vs-gr06 , I got them from bigbargainonline per Magicman recommendation. Then again I live in Asia and they shipped from Hong Kong. If you are in the US then lendmeyourears is your best option, like Valance said.


 
  Thanks, I ordered from lendmeyourears, could not resist, FX101 is also on its way…will post my findings when I get both of them.


----------



## dtomo

@musicinmymind
   
  Congrats, a short comparison would be great after you got both. I got my FX40 the longest way, had it shipped to a relative in US then wait for her coming back, maybe in a week or so. FX40 is not available in this region. Ordering from amazon.co.jp could bump it to $40. That would beat the whole idea of FX40.


----------



## 130hp

Quote: 





headfinoob said:


> So I just picked up the HA–FR201.  I dig the bass, but these things are very nasty on the "S" sounds, and sound fairly harsh to my ears.  I'm not going to judge them yet, but I'm wondering how long they need for true burn in.  I'm seriously thinking of giving them about 1000 hours of a mix of music, especially nasty black/death metal, at moderate volume to see if that does the trick.
> Coming from my Yuin PK3, which received plenty of burn-in before I listened to them, I'd say that the Yuins offer a more tonally balanced and pleasing sound.  I don't think they can touch the low bass of the JVC though.


 

 I'm having a similar experience with my HA-FR201. They are extremely sibilant out of the box. Much more so than the HA-FX1X from what I remember.  Sibilance usually doesn't bother me too much and I listen to music with a lot of female vocals. So far these earphones are definitely close to my sibilance threshold, which I think is pretty high.
 I'm burning in the FR201s, hopefully the sound will change for the better as mentioned many times in this thread. I'll listen to them again after 25 hours and again after 50 hours to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Not sure how you missed it but there's only 2 IEMs that are mainly represented on this *The discovery thread. NEW!! The JVC HA-FX40. Page 83...JVC HA-FX101. Page 96 *thread.
  I would suggest you look at the FX40.
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm new here and a bit of a noob when it comes to audio. I bought the FX101's after reading this great thread and they are the 1st proper pair of IEM's I've owned (yes that much of a noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LizardKing1

The HA-FX40 cost 50$ through eBay, and come in suspicious colors that aren't available through the JVC website.
  Amazon is, as usual, counting to potato, just allowing me to know wether I can actually have something shipped to my country on the exact last screen before I can make a purchase (eBay is aeons ahead of Amazon in this aspect). I have already clicked 20 confirm buttons, why am I just now knowing I can't give you my money?
  So if someone knows a way to smuggle these with a few bottles o'rum to Portugal, I'd be much appreciated. And as usual a big thank you to Dsnuts - by the way you might want to consider putting some headers the first post. You're doing a great job of course, but it's hard to navigate through it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya gotta clean up the thread a bit. It is a bit of a mess I have to admit. Lol.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm new here and a bit of a noob when it comes to audio. I bought the FX101's after reading this great thread and they are the 1st proper pair of IEM's I've owned (yes that much of a noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The Radiopaq Jazz for 10 quid on Amazon UK seems like a great deal. I wish I could buy it for $16. I'm in the US though and can't get it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

abc.can said:


> Not sure how you missed it but there's only 2 IEMs that are mainly represented on this *The discovery thread. NEW!! The JVC HA-FX40. Page 83...JVC HA-FX101. Page 96* thread.
> I would suggest you look at the FX40.




I know that lol, that's why I already have the FX 101's. I'm just looking for other earphones with a different sound signature.


----------



## Gee Simpson

jk1 said:


> The Radiopaq Jazz for 10 quid on Amazon UK seems like a great deal. I wish I could buy it for $16. I'm in the US though and can't get it.




How are they so cheap?!? lol they were 59.99. How do these compare to the FX40's? I have also been looking at the SoundMAGIC E30's.


----------



## lawrywild

The Jazz are really nice, only issue is the really crappy 3.5mm jack. Still well worth £10. They're a much less ergonomic fit than the FX40. In the process of recabling my Jazz so can't compare them atm.


----------



## mlu19

After burning in for approximately 80 hours, the FX101 is still tearing my eardrums with the harsh treble. The hard plastic packaging was thrown away, hopefully return is still accepted.
   
  Again, I'm very very impressed with the overall sound quality FX101 provides, except for the treble. It's gotta be just a bad pair. If return is not accepted, I will ask for an exchange a try again.


----------



## musubi1000

mlu19 said:


> After burning in for approximately 80 hours, the FX101 is still tearing my eardrums with the harsh treble. The hard plastic packaging was thrown away, hopefully return is still accepted.
> 
> Again, I'm very very impressed with the overall sound quality FX101 provides, except for the treble. It's gotta be just a bad pair. If return is not accepted, I will ask for an exchange a try again.


Keep letting them run. The treble calms down to a nice comfortable bright level. The likelyhood of a bad pair is prolly negligible.


----------



## german103

Quote: 





mlu19 said:


> After burning in for approximately 80 hours, the FX101 is still tearing my eardrums with the harsh treble. The hard plastic packaging was thrown away, hopefully return is still accepted.
> 
> Again, I'm very very impressed with the overall sound quality FX101 provides, except for the treble. It's gotta be just a bad pair. If return is not accepted, I will ask for an exchange a try again.


 
  Same here, burn-in didn't help much at all (70 Hours). 
  I am using Iphone 4 as a source. (PC wasn't much different though)


----------



## bjaardker

For those still having problems with the treble on the fx101 after 80+ hours of 80% volume burn-in:

 1) Take the ear tip off and GENTLY suck on the the opening of the IEM. Be careful not to get spit into it. This resolved much of the sibilance issues on mine. Turned out the driver was stuck in a flexed position that was causing extra noise in the treble.

 2) Try comply foam ear tips. Preferably ones with the wax guard: http://www.complyfoam.com/products/tx-400. The foam and the guard should help attenuate some of the shrillness.


----------



## musicinmymind

[size=medium]Just got FX101, 10 mins with them I feel like I am standing on top of three floor building, top two floor is filled with bass and mid high are coming from ground floor.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Bass has very good extension, they do not hit hard like TF10, soft like multi cushion sofa. [/size]
  [size=medium]hope more burn-in will bring mid little more forward, will be missing lot of details otherwise [/size]


----------



## ericp10

So, my black FX40 finally came in today, but to be honest, I don't expect the FX40 to get a lot of listening time from me because:
   
  A). My Aurisonics ASG-1.2 came in today too, and there just is no comparison of the two with my short audition.
   
  B). The Audiofly AF56 was shaping up to be my most listened to universal (next to the W4 and before the ASG-1.2 came in). It's just a phenomenal sounding earphone in the $100 price range.
   
  C). I'm still in high like with the CKM500's sound (although it's getting less time too.
   
  D). I'm listening to something that I can't even talk about right now that is blowing me away.
   
  With all of the above stated, I have gotten in a brief audition of the FX40, and I can state without a doubt that they are above the $21 I paid (shipped) for them out of the box. There is more sub-bass than the FXT90, but I'm not prepared to say they sound better than the FXT90. The FXT90 as layered sound that I love that only comes from - in my listening experince - dual drivers IEMs. The FX40, however, isn't as dark sounding as the FXT90, and (unfortunately) doesn't sound to be far away from them in sound quality. As for harsh highs and sibilance, I'm not hearing it. Mids aren't as full as I would like, but I do believe in burn-in, so we will see. Another great value IEM from first impressions. It might get sold or given away, however, because of other IEMs in my sound arsenal right now. I can tell you this, since having the AF56, for example, I'm finally at the point of thinking about selling my GR07.  But back on topic. So far I'm impressed with the FX40.


----------



## Dsnuts

They do improve a lot with burn in. Especially the mids. Here is what is surprising. I just got these  So far I can tell these have a higher end tuning than the FX40 but I was more impressed with the FX40 than these on open box. I think I expected much more out of these as the FX40 impressed me greatly..I am glad you got them FX40s Eric. 
   
  These carbon nanotube iems all kinda sound similar to my ears. Different tuning or not. Lol. Perhaps that is the negative of the carbon nanotube material. Somewhat predictable..I can't see how these FXD80 are better than the FXT90s maybe more of a side grade.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They do improve a lot with burn in. Especially the mids. Here is what is surprising. I just got these  So far I can tell these have a higher end tuning than the FX40 but I was more impressed with the FX40 than these on open box. I think I expected much more out of these as the FX40 impressed me greatly..I am glad you got them FX40s Eric.
> 
> These carbon nanotube iems all kinda sound similar to my ears. Different tuning or not. Lol. Perhaps that is the negative of the carbon nanotube material. Somewhat predictable..I can't see how these FXD80 are better than the FXT90s maybe more of a side grade.


 
  Interesting Dsnuts. I can't wait for more  of your impressions on the FXD80. From what you and a few other have written thus far about the FXD80, I am thinking that the FXD70 will be more to my sound signature liking. I think one or two who heard both the FXD80 and FXD70 stated that the bass is deeper in the 70, with better and fuller mids. So we will see. Thanks for recommending the FX40 and CKM500, again, @ Dsnuts. Great finds!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya we will see what happens with burn in. The mids are too similar to the FX40 on open box. I have to say I was disappointed.. For a $100 earphone mids should be the very first part of the sound that should be correct but one thing I know about these new carbon nanotubes is just how much they open up with aggressive burn so I will comment more with burn in. I am thinking if these open up like the FX40 did I will end up liking them but only if that happens. Which I have my fingers crossed. We will see. If not I can see myself selling these off faster than I bought them for.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> For those still having problems with the treble on the fx101 after 80+ hours of 80% volume burn-in:
> 
> 1) Take the ear tip off and GENTLY suck on the the opening of the IEM. Be careful not to get spit into it. This resolved much of the sibilance issues on mine. Turned out the driver was stuck in a flexed position that was causing extra noise in the treble.
> 
> 2) Try comply foam ear tips. Preferably ones with the wax guard: http://www.complyfoam.com/products/tx-400. The foam and the guard should help attenuate some of the shrillness.


 
   
  Also I find the difference in sound between wearing over-ear vs down quite large. Over-ear it has less harsh highs but less bass. Wearing down there's a lot more bass but harsher highs. I like wearing over-ear the best, also a more comfortable fit.


----------



## LizardKing1

I pulled the trigger on the HA-FX40 for 32$ shipped. So the consensus is that they have balanced armature-like speed and detail, buy dynamic-like bass extension? By the way did your mids improve with burn-in Dsnuts?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes. They sound awesome with at least 80 hours and need more like 100 plus to get every bit of the drivers loose and that is with aggressive 70- 80% volume on my Drum n Bass compilation played non stop. Carbon nanotubes= very stiff drivers. On open box they sound like a v shape sound and you will hear more highs than mids. This all changes for the better and balances out very nicely with burn the sub bass is very nice on these too. Nice clean detailed sound with solid sub bass..I Look forward to your take mr. Lizardking1.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Agreed!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yea so for guys that liked their FX40s. Hmm I have to say I am starting to hear what the new FXD80 are about. Think more refined FX40 with a open airy sound..I am thinking the FXD70s will sound even closer to the FX40s as they are a closed design over the vented FXD80.
   
  Will update with more once I get these drivers to loosen up.


----------



## ericp10

Squeezing in a few minutes with the FX40 as I burn them in (and give my ears a break from some much higher quality IEMs). Very impressed. I can see myself actually liking these as much as I like the CKM500 (although they sound nothing alike!!). I don't need anymore bass than this (although I get plenty more and better from the ASG-1.2). Highly impressed Dsnuts. Dsnuts strikes again!! LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you already was a fan of the JVC sound so I knew you would like these. They sound nothing like the money spent that is for sure..I am starting to warm up to the FXD80 a bit more myself.  Will see what overnight burn in does for them. Will report back on the FXD80 thread.. Got the FX40 in my ears. Going home from work..Yes these are lovely.


----------



## hipster2010

I got my FX101s a few days ago and upon initial listen I thought they were nice but nothing too special. I then let them burn-in to pink noise for a bit. At ~25 hours I took another listen and suddenly the bass appeared and was powerful and had a powerful punch, but a tad bit sloppy. I let it burn in more, and now at 80 hours they are awesome. Really fun sound with a powerful bass and nice highs. Maybe a bit sibilant, but not enough to bother me. The mids sound a bit recessed, but I expected that. Overall a wonderful purchase, and especially for under $15! My new go to pair for iems, though they may see a lot less use now that my Denon D500s arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Once again I thank you Dsnuts.


----------



## s0lar

Just got FX101's. Bass is very powerfull but mids don't sound recessed. Highs are there but not sibilant. It does voices very well. Resolution is good, cetainly when you realize how cheap these are.
  They are clearly tuned with bass in mind but I can keep listening to these unlike Brainwavz M4's because the mids are too recessed with those.
  I had to use other tips to get better isolation. As a result the vocals came a few feet closer on the soundstage, excellent!
  The tips I use on them are a bit bigger and the hole is narrower.


----------



## FieldingMellish

You can use these fearlessly in the gym and not feel lacking for sound. If they eventually break from sweat or entanglement, no problem dollar-wise.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> The Jazz are really nice, only issue is the really crappy 3.5mm jack. Still well worth £10. They're a much less ergonomic fit than the FX40. In the process of recabling my Jazz so can't compare them atm.


 
   
  Keep me updated mate, thanks. I'm thinking about getting the FX40's, for anyone who has them, how do they compare to the SoundMAGIC E30's?


----------



## KEP1

A friend of mine recently bought the FX101s so I got a chance to A/B vs my burned in pair. Highs were definitely less harsh on my burned in pair. I was having a hard time figuring out just how much they had settled down until now.


----------



## ZeneticX

just got the my HA-FR201, which is the variant with the mic
   
  sounds superb on my sgs 3. only a complaint so far......
   
   
  the one who design the packaging should be shot


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zeneticx said:


> just got the my HA-FR201, which is the variant with the mic
> 
> sounds superb on my sgs 3. only a complaint so far......
> 
> ...


 

 Lol. Ya I have to agree. The packaging is maddening. It is theft proof at the cost of being human proof. You have to take a very sharp knife to it with a chance of slicing yourself. I should have warned guys about the not so friendly packaging on these.


----------



## ericp10

I almost slit off all of my fingers on the left hand trying to open the FX40 packaging. So Dsnuts: scale of 1 to 10 (1 being the worst and 10 being out of this world) where do you rank the FX40, FXD80 (so far), and the CKM500 in sound quality (I know they don't share same sound signatures?
   
  Also, percentage-wise how far is the FX40 from the FXD80 in sound quality (ex: is the the FX40 60 percent or maybe 80 percent of the FXD80)? Thanks for your input in advance buddy.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would rate them like this
   
  The FX40 a solid 8.5 I know I gave it a higher score initially but I think this score is more realistic to how Joker would rate it. But for guys that like this sound signature with more bass end I would give these a 8.9.
   
  The FXD80. Oo I am no where near done with burn but I would give them a good 9.2. Technically these are easily up there with the Gr07, EX600 and such. These are more refined versions of the FX40 with even more detail better instrument separation spacing and easily the more higher end tune over the FX40. That being said. It is shocking how close the FX40 sound to the FXD80. I bet the FXD70 will be even more closer.. I would say the FX40 has around 85% of the sound. The core sound signature is similar as they use the same Carbon nanotube. The FX40 does have a more fuller bottom end lower mids more of a funner sound signature over the FXD80. The FXD80 has a very even sound more audiophile touches if you will and has the sound stage and airiness of a higher end sound. Detail on these are clearly above what is on the FX40.
   
  Now for the CKM500. lol. The sound is so much fuller on these over both. I would personally give the CKM500 a sound score of 9.3 but that is just me I suppose. So while technically the FXD80 is a bit more superior to even the CKM500 they don't beat out what makes the CKM500 so engaging for me. The thick lush beautiful sound they have. I do think the new FXD80 does have lesser aggressive tune over the FXT90 and therefore has the more higher end tune over them a more audiophile friendly tuning.. If your contemplating should I or should I not..
   
  Get rid of one of your earphones and get one. Why not. I am listening to the FXD80s now. They have a completely different sound over my CKM500 but you know what. I enjoy this sound just as much you might even enjoy them more over the CKM500. I know you like a less colored sound so you might find the sound on these to be the 9.3 and the CKM500 the 9.2. It will be more of a preference in the sound..I would say both are on a very similar level of sound per dollar for their given sound signatures.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Whew !   ...thanks for that Buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
 Just to confirm, so what you are saying is, I will need to buy the FR201's to use with a smartphone running android as I'm about to get one. The FX101' s that I own will cause it to skip am I correct?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## aBc.CaN

I would agree that the FX101 needs burn in. The treble for me was very hot, and for my gf too. It's showing signs of settling a little bit after about 10 hours of burn-in, but think it definitely needs way more.
   
  The bass quantity is amazing, I would say ~30% more than the ASG-1, but of course at the sacrifice of bass quality. Needless to say, the FX101 doesn't compare to the ASG-1 in every else besides bass quantity.
   
  Very impressive so far! Now it's got me interested in the FX40 or the FXD70! But really should I buy them when I have the ASG-1?!


----------



## Dsnuts

I think for me at least even though I own a pair of ASG-1s myself. Not having and discovering other great sounding iems if you have the means is just denying who we are as headfiers.
   
  Even guys that own high end custom iems end up with a little side action. Why not. There is no rules of how many we can have. Even when the ASG-2 come out I will still listen to my other earphones. Don't deny yourself. If you have the means. Listening to what some of the greatest minds in all of audio has to offer for us fans.  Plus there is no possible way I would use my ASG-1 at the gym. Lol.


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Just to confirm, so what you are saying is, I will need to buy the FR201's to use with a smartphone running android as I'm about to get one. The FX101' s that I own will cause it to skip am I correct?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  No, the 101s don't have a mic so it's not possible for them to cause problems. If you use IEMs that have a mic with an android phone then you need to make sure it's of the 4 contact variety.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Just to confirm, so what you are saying is, I will need to buy the FR201's to use with a smartphone running android as I'm about to get one. The FX101' s that I own will cause it to skip am I correct?
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  Since you already have the FX101 you could bring it along and test it with the Android phone you're contemplating, if it works that's great otherwise you'll need the FR201.
  I don't have a FX101 so I can't tell you if you will have any problems but I did not have any success with IEMs that are equiped with the standard 3 contacts 3.5mm jacks.
   
  So far my HTC 3D Evo doesn't like the 3 contacts jacks and It seems there is no common standards on these stereo 4 contacts, jacks used by the various HP manufacturers.
  The FR201 comes with an extra 3.5mm, 4 contacts jacks (Which is exactly like the original jacks of the IEM) which is wired differently for use with Samsung and Sony Ericson smartphones.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> No, the 101s don't have a mic so it's not possible for them to cause problems. If you use IEMs that have a mic with an android phone then you need to make sure it's of the 4 contact variety.


 
  Oh really? Sorry, I'm a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Since you already have the FX101 you could bring it along and test it with the Android phone you're contemplating, if it works that's great otherwise you'll need the FR201.
> 
> So far my HTC 3D Evo doesn't like the 3 contacts jacks. It seems there is no common standards on these stereo jacks used by the various HP manufacturers.


 
  I'm confused now, who's right here? lol


----------



## ZeneticX

i'm using FR201 on my SGS 3 now. no problems with the headphone so far, sound quality is superb, but i not sure whether its the same as the 101 because i never tried that
   
   
  the mic controls works well as well. but the button seems fragile to me, not sure how long it will last after long periods of pressing. controls are same with the stock earbuds for most android phones


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





zeneticx said:


> i'm using FR201 on my SGS 3 now. no problems with the headphone so far, sound quality is superb, but i not sure whether its the same as the 101 because i never tried that
> 
> 
> the mic controls works well as well. but the button seems fragile to me, not sure how long it will last after long periods of pressing. controls are same with the stock earbuds for most android phones


 
   
  Did you have to use the extra adaptor cable that came with the FR201 on your SGS 3 ?


----------



## ZeneticX

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Did you have to use the extra adaptor cable that came with the FR201 on your SGS 3 ?


 
  nope. just plug it in straight away and it works fine


----------



## hhnguyen504

Got my FX101's last week and after wrestling to get the packaging opened, burned them in for  few days with BassDrive. I'm definitely no audiophile but these things sound awesome. Don't really have a critical ear to do A/B's but I do love the bass on these. My super-basshead younger brother says the highs are too clear lol. He's in love with his MEE M6's and to a lesser extent Senn HD202's. 
   
  On a side note, I slapped on the small tips and told my girlfriend (who thinks IEM's are uncomfortable and unnecessary and much rather use her stock iphone buds) try them on and listen to one of her songs. Just ordered her the violet FX101's. =) (Wish I knew about the FR201's before I ordered though. I might have to return it once I get them and order the mic'd version.)


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Here's the lowdown on the connectors:
   
  1. Yes TRS plugs (headphones without mic) can cause smartphones to skip.  Dunno about all smartphones or all phones but some phones skip my LG Optimus 2X.  What I've done is download the DisableAutoPlay app for Android which disables detection of the media button that doesn't exist on these headphones to prevent skipping.
   
  2. TRRS plugs (headphones with mic) come in 3 flavours.  Apart from the Apple-exclusive phones with like a fully functioning remote on the headphones, even the single-button headphones come in two flavours: one for Nokia, Samsung and Sony-Ericsson phones and one for everybody else.  It's apparently just a thing with which ring the button is wired to, because Philips ships an adapter with all its mic'd headphones that convert from the "for everybody else" standard to the "for Nokia/Samsung/Sony" standard.  Apparently using TRRS headphones meant for one system on the other system without the adapter will cause the headphones / phone to do God-knows-what crazy things.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Here's the lowdown on the connectors:
> 
> 1. Yes TRS plugs (headphones without mic) can cause smartphones to skip.  Dunno about all smartphones or all phones but some phones skip my LG Optimus 2X.  What I've done is download the DisableAutoPlay app for Android which disables detection of the media button that doesn't exist on these headphones to prevent skipping.
> 
> 2. TRRS plugs (headphones with mic) come in 3 flavours.  Apart from the Apple-exclusive phones with like a fully functioning remote on the headphones, even the single-button headphones come in two flavours: one for Nokia, Samsung and Sony-Ericsson phones and one for everybody else.  It's apparently just a thing with which ring the button is wired to, because Philips ships an adapter with all its mic'd headphones that convert from the "for everybody else" standard to the "for Nokia/Samsung/Sony" standard.  Apparently using TRRS headphones meant for one system on the other system without the adapter will cause the headphones / phone to do God-knows-what crazy things.


 
   
  Thanks, Joe
   
  You have echoed what I was trying to say and filled them in with the proper terms and a better defination.
   
  Now I know they're TRS and TRRS plugs


----------



## ecto

My TT Isurus arrived today. Compared to the Philips 3580's these IME's have a much better soundstage. Bass is about the same.
  I fitted them with sony hybrid's.
  I think the cable will break pretty quickly tho, around the added mic..
  Now starts the burn-in process of both.


----------



## bjaardker

Now that my FX40's have burned in, I'm listening to these almost all of the time. The only time I'm not is when my Soundmagic A10 dies and I switch to the FX101s to keep the bass in my face.
   
  I don't find myself listening to my MMDTs at all anymore. *sigh* Might be time to sell those bad boys. Anyone interested?


----------



## FieldingMellish

I second that. My MMDT are gone. I use FX40's often for a number of reasons. Inconspicuous. Lightweight. Easy seal. Easy to put on. Very good sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

These FX40s are crazy good..These do have the tech up on FX101 but the FX101 got that nasty bass. These have the same Carbon Nanotube that is in the FXD80. It is apparent on hearing them. They all have a very clean sound..And sub bass the FX40 is still best. It seems the bigger driver has the more proper power for bass. . I might have to try out the FXD70 as I am thinking those would be even closer to the FX40. As is the FXD80 is a different sound signature a more higher end sound.
   
  If you have the means I am very much impressed with the FXD80. It is one of the most refined sounds I have heard from JVC. I have heard nothing better from them. I was initially taken back by almost a detached highs type of sound on open box. A few days and nights of burning and these continue to shine for me. I was listening to my FX40 last night. Damn. They are impressive. That kind of sound just don't exist at that cost was my thought. Not everyones gonna like.But imo everyone should get a FX40. You need one in the collection for sure. Bass head or not.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These FX40s are crazy good..These do have the tech up on FX101 but the FX101 got that nasty bass. These have the same Carbon Nanotube that is in the FXD80. It is apparent on hearing them. They all have a very clean sound..And sub bass the FX40 is still best. It seems the bigger driver has the more proper power for bass. . I might have to try out the FXD70 as I am thinking those would be even closer to the FX40. As is the FXD80 is a different sound signature a more higher end sound.
> 
> If you have the means I am very much impressed with the FXD80. It is one of the most refined sounds I have heard from JVC. I have heard nothing better from them. I was initially taken back by almost a detached highs type of sound on open box. A few days and nights of burning and these continue to shine for me. I was listening to my FX40 last night. Damn. They are impressive. That kind of sound just don't exist at that cost was my thought. Not everyones gonna like.*But imo everyone should get a FX40. You need one in the collection for sure. Bass head or no*t.


 
   
  i dislike statements like that because youll then get ppl that will say the fx40 is too bloated in the bass and their posts might deter people who would really enjoy them.  the low end is a bit much but overall these are VERY good for the price. i thank you for finding them.  
  and anyone who enjoys some great bass and is in the market for an IEM under 100-120 or so, should try these out.  might even do well against more expensive IEMs but to each their own.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry bout that. The bass levels are what I call fun level on them but I would say good for bass lovers. Bass heads will want more. Thats where the FX101 come in..That is why we all have a choice but the SQ on the FX40 is so ridiculous good for the cash.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry bout that. The bass levels are what I call fun level on them but I would say good for bass lovers. Bass heads will want more. Thats where the FX101 come in..That is why we all have a choice but the SQ on the FX40 is so ridiculous good for the cash.


 
  i have to agree. i bought the SHE3580 for my wife and thought they sounded good. i like these better. if in the market, def. try these out.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry bout that. The bass levels are what I call fun level on them but I would say good for bass lovers. Bass heads will want more. Thats where the FX101 come in..That is why we all have a choice but the SQ on the FX40 is so ridiculous good for the cash.


 
   
   
  FX40 bass level is there. No struggle with fit to make it apparent. It's apparent. Not overblown, but it's clearly there. Meanwhile, bass on a mid-centric such as RE-262, I have to insert them just so, then amp them up to hear bass that only comes near to FX40 bass un-amped and unceremoniously stuck in the ears.


----------



## ericp10

Went to work with the FX40 today. Very nice "get around" IEMs. Nice wide soundstage and good vocal imaging. The bass is nice and thus far the treble doesn't bother me if I don't turn it  up too loud. Comfortable and enjoyable walking around the city with these in my ears (even with stock tips).


----------



## Ghostfit

So far, everyone around my circle who has heard them FX40 are impressed, including some "headphones only" guys, even the most skeptical listener commented that "these are really great value for money".
   
  I've tried some Comply tips and found that they tame down the highs quite abit, the whole sound has changed and I'm finding more details in the mids, now to hunt down more different tips to see which I like most.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Off topic but regarding the smartphone, I'll either be getting the HTC One X or the SGS 3. I'm swaying towards the SGS 3 because people have been saying that their sound quality is very good for a smartphone but I love the look of the HTC  I'm no audiophile so I'm not sure if I would notice the difference?

Back on topic, what would you guys say the sound signature is on the FX40's then? I have the 101's which I know has a bass sig but are the FX40's different enough to warrant a purchase?


----------



## Gee Simpson

joe bloggs said:


> Here's the lowdown on the connectors:
> 
> 1. Yes TRS plugs (headphones without mic) can cause smartphones to skip.  Dunno about all smartphones or all phones but some phones skip my LG Optimus 2X.  What I've done is download the DisableAutoPlay app for Android which disables detection of the media button that doesn't exist on these headphones to prevent skipping.
> 
> 2. TRRS plugs (headphones with mic) come in 3 flavours.  Apart from the Apple-exclusive phones with like a fully functioning remote on the headphones, even the single-button headphones come in two flavours: one for Nokia, Samsung and Sony-Ericsson phones and one for everybody else.  It's apparently just a thing with which ring the button is wired to, because Philips ships an adapter with all its mic'd headphones that convert from the "for everybody else" standard to the "for Nokia/Samsung/Sony" standard.  Apparently using TRRS headphones meant for one system on the other system without the adapter will cause the headphones / phone to do God-knows-what crazy things.




Good explanation.

I knew about the TRS/TRRS thing but was still a little confused lol. So if I was to download the DisableAutoPlay app, I could use any IEM's (without mic) for my new smartphone? If so, then that's great news as I have never bothered about mic'd phones as I actually prefer skipping tracks using the mobile itself.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Yeah, that's pretty much it as far as I know. When I had the problem real bad the sound would even become intermittent on some TRS phones but I think that had more to do with dirty contacts than anything else.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Alright, thanks


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Off topic but regarding the smartphone, I'll either be getting the HTC One X or the SGS 3. I'm swaying towards the SGS 3 because people have been saying that their sound quality is very good for a smartphone but I love the look of the HTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would they allow you to try out both phones with the FX101 you have ? You could then have a subjective conclusion on each HP's sonic capability. (althought the differences would be small to minimal when compared to a good, dedicated DAP)
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Back on topic, what would you guys say the sound signature is on the FX40's then? I have the 101's which I know has a bass sig but are the FX40's different enough to warrant a purchase?


 
   Ooooooh yeah!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Would they allow you to try out both phones with the FX101 you have ? You could then have a subjective conclusion on each HP's sonic capability. (althought the differences would be small to minimal when compared to a good, dedicated DAP)
> 
> Ooooooh yeah!


 
  I'm purchasing online I'm afraid so I haven't had hands on time with either handset. HP? What does that stand for? lol. I have heard the SGS3 is capable as a DAP though as it has a Wolfson DAC in it.


----------



## vaxick

I'm going to check out the FX40's.  I have the 101's right now, and while I love the crazy amount of bass, I really miss the clarity my FX90's have.  I switched between them last night and the difference in clarity was stunning.  I just wish my 90's had a bit more oomph in the bass department.  Hopefully the 40's solve that!


----------



## Dsnuts

Out of the 3 Carbon Nanotube based earphones FXT90, FXD80, the FX40 has the most bass great quality too.  so these will be what you are looking for. I dig em. Got my vote for cheapo of the year. Unless something else comes out this year that will take the crown these FX40 are it..


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm purchasing online I'm afraid so I haven't had hands on time with either handset. HP? What does that stand for? lol. I have heard the SGS3 is capable as a DAP though as it has a Wolfson DAC in it.


 
   
  Opps, Sorry !    ...HP = Hand Phones, they're referred to as hand phones here.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Opps, Sorry !    ...HP = Hand Phones, they're refered to as hand phones here.


 
  Oh!


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Would they allow you to try out both phones with the FX101 you have ? You could then have a subjective conclusion on each HP's sonic capability. (althought the differences would be small to minimal when compared to a good, dedicated DAP)
> 
> Ooooooh yeah!


 
  Man I really need to stay off this thread... I'm enjoying my fx101's a lot but I keep thinking about what Im missing out from the fx40's.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> Man I really need to stay off this thread... I'm enjoying my fx101's a lot but I keep thinking about what Im missing out from the fx40's.


 
   
  Woooh !   ...resistance is furtile ! Darth Vader ...I mean Dsnut's mind control is too overpowering.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...You will order a pair of FX40 !
  ...You will order a pair of FX40 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  LOL, frankly, you ARE missing out alot, FX101 and FX40 complements each other like doughnuts and coffee, Strawberries and Cream, Batman and Robin, Megan Fox and skimpy clothes  ....well, you'll get the drift.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  double LOL. and who's that ? and i guess you meant "and a full-size headphone". it's head-fi here you know


----------



## RyanH22

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> Man I really need to stay off this thread... I'm enjoying my fx101's a lot but I keep thinking about what Im missing out from the fx40's.


 
  I am in the same boat man.


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quick newbie comparison between my new FX101 and my older Brainwavz M2:
   
  Build Quality
  The fx101's build is all plastic and rubber I think. The housings are fairly lightweight but don't really feel cheap. The housing is also protected by rubber which I think also keeps the ports uncovered. The strain reliefs (or lack of) is pitiful; they're really short and the openings for the wires are way too big. The colored wire is neat but feels flimsy and picks up a lot of noise. The slim, apple friendly, straight plug seems good enough with its adequate strain relief.
  The M2's housing is made from aluminum with metal mesh filters instead of the 101's paper filters and is a bit heavier as a result. My housings have picked up a few dings and scratches but who's going to look that closely at your ears? The wires exit the housings via metals stems that unscrew from the main housing and what looks like heatshrink attached to the end of the stems. The coated twisted wire that looks awesome but is a bit stiffer and does have a bit of memory to it. It also picked up noise but not as much as the 101's. The M'2 45degree  hockey stick plug is well relieved and feels very sturdy. It also has pink rings instead of the usual black rings.
   
  Comfort and Fit
  The 101's angled nozzle and medium sized body fits my ears great with the supplied tips, which are somewhat spherical silicone tips. I've personally swapped out the tips with comply T400's because I find them more comfortable and help tame the highs.The wire is long enough for me to have my phone in my pocket and still have a bit of comfort slack. The 101's are designed to be worn cord down but to eliminate microphonics you can switch right with left and wear them over the ear fairly easily. The angled nozzle also helps you find the correct earpiece blindly.
  The M2's have a straight barrel design with nozzles long enough so that the body doesn't irritate your ears at all. The M2's came with install comply tips and silicone tips with colored cores. I've always kept the comply tips on and they feel great.The cord is about the same length but aren't as comfy if it's a bit twisted from sitting in its case. The M2's can be worn cord down or over the ear but the long stems make it not as comfortable over the ear. The identical housings cannot be distinguished blindly.
   
  Sound
  The 101's are definitely a bassy phone but still do highs really well. With the stock wide holed silicone tips, some simbilance cane be heard in some songs. Comply tips seem to help out with this problem. Kickdrums sound like you're standing right in front of them. Sometime they sound so real that I have to look around to see if the sound came from around me. These can definitely get you up and dancing along with your music. (Just make sure to wear them over the ear.) The bass really makes you feel like you're in the club. The 101's don't sacrifice any highs or speed for its huge amount of rumbling bass.
   
  The M2's are supposed to be Brainwavz's bass lover's phones but the 101's kill them in bass quantity. This however doesn't mean it's light on bass; the bass impacts very tight but a lot lighter than the 101's. I think the M2's sound is warm and tamed. The highs are clear but not simbilant and the bass hits but doesn't shake your drums. I think I prefer the highs on the M2's over the 101's. These are probably more soothing if you're the type to sleep with music.


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Woooh !   ...resistance is furtile ! Darth Vader ...I mean Dsnut's mind control is too overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol!!!  I think those will have to be next on my list once I feel the need to spend more on phones. Dsnuts really sparked my interest with all that rave about those nanotubes and not to mention how close they sound to JVC's newest line. I first need to buy a pair of fr201's for my gf (after finally convincing her that my fx101's sound way better than her ibuds) and sell the fx101's I ordered before I realized there was a mic'd version.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> double LOL. and who's that ? and i guess you meant "and a full-size headphone". it's head-fi here you know


 
   
  Yeah !   ...since its Head-Fi here, make that a Super Bass edition, full size headphone !
   
   
  ...at the risk of sounding like a sexists, I meant he should order a pair of FX40 and Super Bass edition, full size headphone.


----------



## sofastreamer

is there any iem out there that offers more subbass rumble than the fx101s and less highs? i owned an ue11 and a super.fi 5EB and both has more rumbling. i am searching for this experience in the world of cheapos.


----------



## Ghostfit

Sounds like you need the ATM CKS77 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you want even less mid and high   ...dare I suggest the JVC HAFX1X .


----------



## sofastreamer

isnt the ath such an hybridly build earbud/inear mix? i hate that.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Do those designs not go in your ear properly?

I wonder if the SHE3580 would have more bass than the FX40?


----------



## sofastreamer

they do, but i cannot sleep on the side with them.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Definitely give the SHE3580 a try for sleeping on your side. Might be the most comfortable phones ever for that


----------



## sofastreamer

already have them and like them. but still not enough bass impact and a little edgy trebles.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I'd just clobber your phones with some massive EQ


----------



## bjaardker

So, since there are quite a few people in this thread who seem to enjoy frequencies below 300Hz, I'll just leave this right here:

http://youtu.be/PD2lP88_FMs
   
  The bass of the FX101s, is almost too much for that tune. Amped FX40s with the SoundMagic A10 is STUNNING on this track. The clarity and separation makes the guitar parts really enjoyable, then the bass kicks in....omg.

 However, if I had to pick an IEM to listen to that track unamped, It would be the SHE3580. The SHE is able to hit those sub-bass notes with ease without being too overwhelming in the midbass.

 All in all, those 3 headphones cover about 95% of everything you could possibly want to listen to.


----------



## musicinmymind

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> Quick newbie comparison between my new FX101 and my older Brainwavz M2:
> 
> Build Quality
> The fx101's build is all plastic and rubber I think. The housings are fairly lightweight but don't really feel cheap. The housing is also protected by rubber which I think also keeps the ports uncovered. The strain reliefs (or lack of) is pitiful; they're really short and the openings for the wires are way too big. The colored wire is neat but feels flimsy and picks up a lot of noise. The slim, apple friendly, straight plug seems good enough with its adequate strain relief.
> ...


 
   
  thanks for this good review....I have M4 which is considered as big brother to M2...my 101 yet to burn-in....will post my findings...so we are also using 101 to scale these Brainwavz's..lol


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> thanks for this good review....I have M4 which is considered as big brother to M2...my 101 yet to burn-in....will post my findings...so we are also using 101 to scale these Brainwavz's..lol


 
  hahaha I didn't quite mean to.. They just happen to be my other favorite iems. My 101s do give my M2s a run for their money in sound though. Overall quality still goes to Brainwavz though. They really make quality earphones packed with accessories for a great price. Even better if you get them on sale like I did.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Do those designs not go in your ear properly?
> I wonder if the SHE3580 would have more bass than the FX40?


 
   
  Bass wise, they are about level however, the FX40 has the edge in the mid and upper registers, which helps explains why there are more guys here, who are sibilance sensitive, complaining about the FX40 than the SHE3580.
   
  The FX40 are almost as small as the Philips and I've no problems sleeping on the side with them on, guess I've got big ears ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...the FX101 are a different story !
   
  I must add though that the SHE3580 is easily brought up to the stock FX40 level with just a simple 5 band EQ.


----------



## Dsnuts

I call it the Joe effect.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Men, show your love for the FX40 and FX101 on Amazon. They only have 1 or 2 reviews each. Let's get these positive vibes out to the masses!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I call it the Joe effect.


 
   
  LOL !    ...I've got the David effect too !   ...eagerly awaiting for the next fix from AT (CKM600? CKM700?) while keeping one eye out at JVC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Just saw several new higher end IEMs releases from Philips   ...shall I ?   ....nah, as it is, I'm already short of 5 pairs of ears.


----------



## JosephKim

Can  someone compare level of detail between fx40 and ath ckm500? Ive been listening to the ckm500 and Im actually missing things I used to hear on my gr07.


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Men, show your love for the FX40 and FX101 on Amazon. They only have 1 or 2 reviews each. Let's get these positive vibes out to the masses!


 
  Done deal, left a review for the blue FX101's on amazon and buy.com. Let's hear it guys AND GIRLS.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> Done deal, left a review for the blue FX101's on amazon and buy.com. Let's hear it guys AND GIRLS.


 
   
  Which color sounds the best?


----------



## hhnguyen504

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Which color sounds the best?


 
  LOL!!! It depends on your mood. Black if you feel like grappling up a wall. Blue if you feel like flying and laser-beaming through walls, red for running faster than the speed of your music, green if you feel like smashing something, and purple if you're feeling feisty. Guess the references?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> LOL!!! It depends on your mood. Black if you feel like grappling up a wall. Blue if you feel like flying and laser-beaming through walls, red for running faster than the speed of your music, green if you feel like smashing something, and purple if you're feeling feisty. Guess the references?


 
   
  Or...Blue if you're feeling patriotic, red if you feel like putting on a high tech suit with an arc reactor core, black if you like to assassinate stuff, green if you're feeling very angry and people would not like you if you're angry, purple if...well there's no-one in the avengers movie that wears purple...


----------



## mochill

The fx31s and the s500s from jvc is on sell on ebay.....ima order them when i get the mola.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Or...Blue if you're feeling patriotic, red if you feel like putting on a high tech suit with an arc reactor core, black if you like to assassinate stuff, green if you're feeling very angry and people would not like you if you're angry, purple if...well there's no-one in the avengers movie that wears purple...


 
   
  If non of the above suits the mood, then I guess the PINK colored ones will have to do !


----------



## lawrywild

Not really on topic but I was just playing around and created one of the best IEMs I've heard. Took a set of Hippo 10EB's (stock was very detailed but way too sterile for me, practically non-existent bass), cracked out the driver and put it inside the Radiopaq Classic housing (same size driver exactly) with a cable from Sansa stock buds. At first was still too sterile so I removed the little semi-permeable pad covering the hole in the Radiopaq housing. Wow.. maybe still a touch light on bass but they are blindingly quick with more detail than FX40s, more clarity and separation as well. I guess it's kind of a discovery lol..


----------



## kanuka

so DS, you´d say the best buys are the SHE3580<FX40<CKM500?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes but there are always new stuff. For the cost the FXD80 is also a great deal. The new FXD80 is impressing me more and more with burn and use. I will do a comparo soon between the two.
   
  I find both to do their respective sound signatures so well both are excellent values.  For guys that own the FX40 and want the refined versions of them. The FXD80 amped is just plain silly. Completely worth your hard earned cash. They sound out of this planet good with a little amping. I threw on my E11 with my Sony Z1060 last night and I was floored with the sound.
   
  Another interesting discovery for the CKM500. Some of the other guys have discovered using Meelec bi flange tips the sound is heavenly. It is the CKM500 perfected. Well custom tips seem to actually give CIEM levels of sound according to cute but the biflanges are second best. Trying this myself today I ended up ordering a bunch of Meelc tips..Love it when a simple tip change can give out more SQ.
   
  I ordered a big variety pack and will try them out on the FX40 and FX101 and will give a report back on how they sound with them.


----------



## kanuka

well the fxd are pricier, and amping adds even more to the price


----------



## Dsnuts

This is true. If price to performance is the main factor. Ya the CKM500 there is none better at that price. However the FXD80 even without amping. There are a few guys that own the CKM500 that prefer the sound on the FXD80 over them. It will come down to sound preference more between the two however.


----------



## kanuka

well, i´ll need to wait for ur full comparisions


----------



## Dsnuts

For me I enjoy both equally for different reasons. I will get into that much more in the comparo.. These actually compliment each other more than compete against each other. More on that soon.


----------



## Gee Simpson

@ DS - Which do you prefer? The FX40's or the FX101's?


----------



## Dsnuts

I like instruments and vocals on the FX40 and my EDM, hiphop collection on the FX101.. I would say the FX40 is the more technically capable earphone out of the 2 but the the FX101 has the bass rumble.
   
  It comes down to sound preference more but ever since I got my FXD80. I have been leaning more toward the sounds on the FX40 as being the favorite of the 2.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I like instruments and vocals on the FX40 and my EDM, hiphop collection on the FX101.. I would say the FX40 is the more technically capable earphone out of the 2 but the the FX101 has the bass rumble.
> 
> It comes down to sound preference more but ever since I got my FXD80. I have been leaning more toward the sounds on the FX40 as being the favorite of the 2.


 
  Thanks for that. After 100 hours of burn in I now enjoy the FX 101's but I do think I would prefer the sound signature of the FX40's. They'll be my next purchase I think.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try them out for sure. They are great once burned in correct. You will have a What moment when you hear them out of the box though. So be warned. They sound way better with a good 100 hours on them.


----------



## ericp10

I can't believe the soundstage and instrument separation that you get for a $15 IEM in the FX40. I hate to admit I'm liking these better than the FXT90, but I think I do. I still, however, love the unique layered sound of a dual dynamic that the FXT90 possesses.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I have incoming IEM's that aren't cheap and I cannot believe that I'll be checking them against the FX40.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I should have my head examined...


----------



## Dsnuts

Wait till you hear what the FXD80 does with these with these carbon nanotubes. You are gonna love how they sound. I am willing to bet on it. Ya these FX40 does get really good..I throw these on when I want more bass end over the FXD80. To think how cheap these bad boys are. Lol.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I can't believe the soundstage and instrument separation that you get for a $15 IEM in the FX40. I hate to admit I'm liking these better than the FXT90, but I think I do. I still, however, love the unique layered sound of a dual dynamic that the FXT90 possesses.


 
   
  Hate to say I told you so!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I have incoming IEM's that aren't cheap and I cannot believe that I'll be checking them against the FX40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What you end up getting now. Curious minds want to know.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> What you end up getting now. Curious minds want to know.


 
   
   
  B2 and 272.


----------



## LizardKing1

I just got my HA-FX40, I haven't had a proper listening session, but straight from my laptop's HP-out it was impressive and a bit surprising because I'm not used to a signature that's clear, detailed AND bassy. I'll listen to FLAC with WASAPI through my E7, which is as revealing as I can afford, and I'll post impressions.
  Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> B2 and 272.


 
   
  I'm also getting the B2, can you tell me how they compare? (or we'll just get them at the same time if you ordered through MP4nation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gee Simpson

I know the FX101's have a bass sig but what signature would you guys say the FX40's have?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I just got my HA-FX40, I haven't had a proper listening session, but straight from my laptop's HP-out it was impressive and a bit surprising because I'm not used to a signature that's clear, detailed AND bassy. I'll listen to FLAC with WASAPI through my E7, which is as revealing as I can afford, and I'll post impressions.
> 
> I'm also getting the B2, can you tell me how they compare? (or we'll just get them at the same time if you ordered through MP4nation
> 
> ...


 
  can i ask you lads why you chose the b2 over the new dba-02 mkii?   Not having a go but im about to drop some bucks on the b2 myself


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I just got my HA-FX40, I haven't had a proper listening session, but straight from my laptop's HP-out it was impressive and a bit surprising because I'm not used to a signature that's clear, detailed AND bassy. I'll listen to FLAC with WASAPI through my E7, which is as revealing as I can afford, and I'll post impressions.
> 
> I'm also getting the B2, can you tell me how they compare? (or we'll just get them at the same time if you ordered through MP4nation
> 
> ...


 

 Glad you got them. They will sound even better with proper burn in. Especially these carbon nanotube drivers on these. You will be surprised how nice they turn out once 100 hour of burn is in the books. In other words. Throw them on the burner.  Happy listening Mr LizardKing1.
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I know the FX101's have a bass sig but what signature would you guys say the FX40's have?


 
   
  At first they sound analytical but they become much more musical while maintaining definition after burn in. Clean n dynamic the sound is. Different than what is on the FX101 so worth giving a go. These have the upper hand in technicalities. More detailed and cleaner. On open box almost too much so but I am happy to say they get smoother and much more coherent after burn in and much better balanced too.


----------



## stozzer123

.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Glad you got them. They will sound even better with proper burn in. Especially these carbon nanotube drivers on these. You will be surprised how nice they turn out once 100 hour of burn is in the books. In other words. Throw them on the burner.  Happy listening Mr LizardKing1.


 
   
  I actually have the same initial impressions as you about the mids, they just sound a bit weird or recessed. Hopefully I'll notice a change like you did. I wasn't amazed at the level of detail athough they seemed pretty good, but then again I haven't tried them with a decent setup. Go carbon nanotubes!
   
  Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> can i ask you lads why you chose the b2 over the new dba-02 mkii?   Not having a go but im about to drop some bucks on the b2 myself


 
   
  Well from what I read the MKII isn't exactly an upgrade on the first version in regards to sound, more like a sidegrade. They have a much better accessory pack, but I don't think it's better than the one on the B2 (I really like Brainwavz's attention to details when it comes to stuff like cases and tips). The cable doesn't seem very good in either case, the MKII is flat, which apparently makes it more microphonic than the braided on the B2 and doesn't help to use behind the ear, but the cable on the B2, like the one on the DBA-02 MKI, seems to get stiff after a while or get holes. So you could say the DBA-02 MKII and the B2 were tied, however the B2 is on pre-order for 109.50$ here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the MKII is something like 158$.


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember on open box. The mids are definitely compressed. V like sound. Distant. Scooped even.I will just say the way they sound now they are like a dry sponge.  On open box.  Notice the miracle of burn in .. After burn in.  Amazing.
   
  Lol. Same with the new FXD80s.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> Well from what I read the MKII isn't exactly an upgrade on the first version in regards to sound, more like a sidegrade. They have a much better accessory pack, but I don't think it's better than the one on the B2 (I really like Brainwavz's attention to details when it comes to stuff like cases and tips). The cable doesn't seem very good in either case, the MKII is flat, which apparently makes it more microphonic than the braided on the B2 and doesn't help to use behind the ear, but the cable on the B2, like the one on the DBA-02 MKI, seems to get stiff after a while or get holes. So you could say the DBA-02 MKII and the B2 were tied, however the B2 is on pre-order for 109.50$ here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Cheers for that king, pretty much the same conclusions im coming to. Looking for a change from my pfe112, no real reason other than wanting something new and these seem to also be very detailed so will handle my detail desires for a while.  
   
  Always like to have a setup i can do anything with and my go to phones were PFE112 (for detail)  hje900 (for mids and fun)  xx (for that deep down durty bass).
   
  Just picked up my yamaha eph-100 the other day so looks like my new set-up will be.   B2's, Yamaha, xx.
   
  Didnt know the B2's were on sale.   Trigger pulled, many thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## ericp10

Yes you did, eke. I still think the FXT90 has it's place, but I don't get to listen to it much anymore. So, I wish Tenso would hurry up and bill me and send my JVC IEMs (they said me not choosing a FXD70 color stop them from processing the order. GIVE ME A BREAK!! ...LOL)...


----------



## musicinmymind

FX101 did burn-in for more than 40 hrs… still lacking on Mid feq….good on Electro but not for any music with vocals….. not expecting FX101 to be an balanced IEM…but Mid are too recessed for my liking…..
  
  GR02 bass arrived few hrs back and out of box they are on the bass tuning plate - dynamic, fun, warm and sweet…mush more balanced…..not even little sibilance…while maintaining a more 3-D soundstage
  
  enjoying electro on FX101 bass with its rumble...GR02 should be good for others


----------



## kanuka

DS, how much did u pay for the FXD80 ?


----------



## Dsnuts

I got them on ebay for around $132 EMS shipped. It seems guys that know how to do the Tenso forwarding service is getting them for much cheaper. I tried that out myself. I have no idea how to do it so I just ordered the ebay pair. Got to me quick but I spent the extra to do so. It was worth it however..


----------



## kanuka

well, that's more than i'd pay.
  i wonder how good are the 70 and 60 for half the 80 price.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have those on order but since I already have the FXD80s I didn't do EMS this time. I figure I can wait the 2 weeks they say it would take. If you check out the FXD thread Danny got the FXD70 today. He says they are a step below the FXD80s  which makes sense.


----------



## vaxick

My FX40's came today and were bad.  Had them hooked up to a computer playing that drum and bass station and when I went to see how they sounded, there was a very loud hissing sound when I hit pause on the player.  Wondering if it was just the computer, hooked it up to my phone and played a audio file, the second I hit pause, there was a the hiss again that lasted about 5 seconds every time I hit pause.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote:  





> At first they sound analytical but they become much more musical while maintaining definition after burn in. Clean n dynamic the sound is. Different than what is on the FX101 so worth giving a go. These have the upper hand in technicalities. More detailed and cleaner. On open box almost too much so but I am happy to say they get smoother and much more coherent after burn in and much better balanced too.


 
  Nice. These sound like they complement the FX101's well and sound like the right IEM's for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Give them a go they are excellent cheaper iems.


----------



## qwertasdfg24

Just got the FR201(101 with mic) today, initial impression is good, don't sound much better than Philips 3580. will burn in some more and see.
  Bass don't seem as punchy as Philips 3580, but it's a different kind of good.
  Clarity is seems better than Philips across all range.


----------



## s0lar

After a week of using the FX101's I don't have much to complain about.
  Dynamic range on them is amazing. They are very revealing too. There is a lot of bass compared to most hi-fi IEMs. There is bass-warmth but not overly so that everything sounds boomy.
  Soundstage is great. Isolation is just average and the tips I got with them don't work great on them.
  Imaging is also better then expected. I now also understand that some people find these a bit sibilant. It doesn't happen in many tracks, but these can be a sound sharp sometimes, just the way I like it.
  Excellent budget stuff, I would rank them almost at the same level (7.5) as Hisoundaudio Crystals (8). For people who need bass and still want very good sounding IEMs without paying $50 or more.
  Crystals don't have the same kind of bass at all, I just wanted to trow in a well known IEM, not that the bass is bad on the crystals, it's actually quite good (specially quality vs quantity), but good in another way.


----------



## EkiMx

LOL dsnuts you convinced me to buy the ckm50 while reading your thread awhile ago and now I wanna try the HA-FX101s x__X
  I have CKM-50s how do the HA-FX101 and HA-FX40 compare to them?


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX40 is more detailed and cleaner sound over the CKM50. The FX101 is similar in that they have a full bass end which the CKM50s are known for. Out of the 2 try out the FX40. The new carbon nanotube drivers in them are just fantastic. Completely sold on them. These will have much detail over the CKM50. Great sounding earphones but a good full burn in is a requirement.


----------



## jekostas

Errgh, wrong thread sorry.


----------



## Omnom

Heya,
   
  Guys I am very interested in purchasing some new IEMs after my old ones broke, I'm on a bit of a budget right now. I happened to stumble across this thread after doing some research.
  So after being recommended to buy the HTF 600S by Dsnuts (thanks Dsnuts you 'Legend'!), and it turning out to be such phenomenal  phones I thought, hey, why not listen to what he has to say again?
 Well, I'm not to sure if I should run in guns a blazing and buy these right off the bat, so I just want to know if there are other options etc.
  I want quite a decent bassy IEM for my music genres of Rock, Pop, Hip Hop, and the occasional Dubstep. But I don't want the bass to ruin the other aspects of the SQ. Pretty much a HTF 600S in IEM form .
  Right of now I understand that MEElectronics, Xear (keeping below the budget using the KLANFLUZZIS Code), JVC, SoundMagic, and I think Vsonic are the brands to go with.
  I've been recommended to get the Sound Magic E10, but not knowing the guy I'm not to sure, as well as its $60 or something like that.
  The thing also to note is that I don't want over ear! That style doesn't suit me 
  I've also seen that the MEElectronics M31/21/11 are meant to be good too.
  As well as the Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition.
  Apparently the JVC HA-FX1X are meant to be a great steal too?
  Although Xears is meant to be good too, I don't want to be spending that kind of money unless its absolutely worth it!
  I wanna settle for a nice deal, like the HTF 600S
  If someone is able to help me on my way it would be fantastic,
  As of now I am using the SkullCandy InKd (or whatever it is) and I don't know if they're supposed to be good or not, I got them in 05 haha 
   
  Very Best,


----------



## DomA

Dsnuts - been following this thread for a while and am now in a position to purchase some new JVC IEM.
  I bought the Panasonic HTF890 from your other thread and really like them.
  JVC FX67 which although super comfy are really only good for the gym.
  JVC FXC51 which I really like a lot, more than my Sure E4 in fact.
   
  With the above and bearing in mind i listen to dance, trance and alt rock would you recommend the FXT90 or the new FD80?
   
  Thanks
   
  Dom


----------



## Jazz9

Where do you guys buy the fx40?
  I was looking on ebay but the prices are way too high...


----------



## kAbUZi

This is where I ordered mine from:
   
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110903556324#ht_3654wt_956
   
  Arrived in a record 5 days time 
   
  burning in away now...


----------



## Jazz9

Quote: 





kabuzi said:


> This is where I ordered mine from:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110903556324#ht_3654wt_956
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh didn't see that!
  Thanks kAbUZi.


----------



## LizardKing1

That's the store where I got mine from and the seller was great.


----------



## JosephKim

I know this was probably brought up before, but can someone compare the clarity of the hafx40 to the ath ckm500? I was not impressed with the 500s, although my fault for selling them without burning in enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





doma said:


> Dsnuts - been following this thread for a while and am now in a position to purchase some new JVC IEM.
> I bought the Panasonic HTF890 from your other thread and really like them.
> JVC FX67 which although super comfy are really only good for the gym.
> JVC FXC51 which I really like a lot, more than my Sure E4 in fact.
> ...


 

 Save yourself the money and try out a FX40. It has the biggest full bass end of these 3 earphones. Then later on if you enjoy the FX40 try out a FXD80 which everyone should own for their collection. Crazy great iem for the bucks.
   
  @Jkim The clarity of the FX40 is awesome. Might be too much for some but if you got money back from the CKM500 you should try the FXD80. Might be more to your liking. It is a more refined FX40. And one word of advice.  Burn in is for real.  I have too many earphones that change with burn in for me not to believe in it.. Both these FX40 and the FXD80 change for the much better with burn in. Carbon nanotubes will change anyone's thoughts about not doing any burn in. For me there is no debate. Burn in is a 100% requirement.


----------



## Omnom

@Dsnuts
  Why is it that you don't have any of these IEMs listed in your inventory? is it just outdated or did you sell your FX40 and FX101?
 Anyway what do you guys reckon about the Sound Magic E10 Compared to these as well as the Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition?
  Could a comparison be made of these?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry for the smart response there Omnom I haven't updated my profile in a while. I updated it now. I though you was being smart with me so I snapped back. Sorry for the misunderstanding. As for the Gr02 bass vs these FX101. Some one else is gonna have to answer that for you. Don't own them


----------



## vkkharb

recieved my fx101 last night, and out of the box they sound like ****...
 so last night i started burning em in with my drum and bass playlist and after 10 hours of burn in i cant see any difference in the sound quality..
 before fx101 i had skullcandy riot and TBH they sound much better than these fx101..
 i am burning em in at 75% volume...is there something wrong with my burn in method...also how much burn in time is sufficient.
 if the sound doesn't change soon i am gonna burn them for real..


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





vkkharb said:


> recieved my fx101 last night, and out of the box they sound like ****...
> so last night i started burning em in with my drum and bass playlist and after 10 hours of burn in i cant see any difference in the sound quality..
> before fx101 i had skullcandy riot and TBH they sound much better than these fx101..
> i am burning em in at 75% volume...is there something wrong with my burn in method...also how much burn in time is sufficient.
> if the sound doesn't change soon i am gonna burn them for real..


 
  What exactly is sounding badly? Are the highs too harsh or what?


----------



## vkkharb

the sound is muddy,bass is not punchy,there is no rumble...so i guess right now everything sucks.
 my skullcandy riot sounds much better then these as of now.any tips on burn in!!!!thanks


----------



## vkkharb

recieved my fx101 last night, and out of the box they sound like ****... so last night i started burning em in with my drum and bass playlist and after 10 hours of burn in i cant see any difference in the sound quality.. before fx101 i had skullcandy riot and TBH they sound much better than these fx101.. i am burning em in at 75% volume...is there something wrong with my burn in method...also how much burn in time is sufficient. if the sound doesn't change soon i am gonna burn them for real..


----------



## Dsnuts

Give it some time unfortunately burn in doesn't magically happen in 10 hours. Keep at it and make sure you got the right tips size going on. Too small of tip and the sound will be sibiant with little to no bass.
   
  Your definitely not hearing those right. I like suggesting crap earphones on the worlds number one audiphile site so mods can kick me out and throw down the ban hammer. Lol. My pair sound great actually. The only way my pair will sound like what your describing is if I throw those in with no tips in my ears.


----------



## vkkharb

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Give it some time unfortunately burn in doesn't magically happen in 10 hours. Keep at it and make sure you got the right tips size going on. Too small of tip and the sound will be sibiant with little to no bass.


 
  i can so easily listen to them at 90% volume so should i burn them at full volume or around 70%...and for how many hours do i have to burn em???
 i am using the smallest eartips because they give me a nice fit better than the other two.
 i trust your suggestion thats why i bought em...thanks


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





vkkharb said:


> recieved my fx101 last night, and out of the box they sound like ****... so last night i started burning em in with my drum and bass playlist and after 10 hours of burn in i cant see any difference in the sound quality.. before fx101 i had skullcandy riot and TBH they sound much better than these fx101.. i am burning em in at 75% volume...is there something wrong with my burn in method...also how much burn in time is sufficient. if the sound doesn't change soon i am gonna burn them for real..


 
   
  To give you the help you need we need to know 3 very important things
   
  1. What is your source? => This is what your playing them through be it a CD player PC ipod ect the device your playing music from
      Why is this important?=> If your source is of poor quality no matter what you do they will sound bad and not give you the sound quality you want
   
  2. What quality is the music or material being played?=> This is the bit rate of your material is recorded in the higher the bit rate the better the quality and the better it will sound when played though decent gear (if you have crappy gear well its still going to sound bad even if the source it good lol)
     Why does the audio quality matter?=> If your songs for instance are like 128kbs in bit rate (like a mp3 you get for free and what not) it will sound terrible no matter what you do or what you play it with so getting good material like hi quality movies and music will make for a much better experience.
   
  3. Are you getting a good seal?=> This is the fit of the earphones into your ear canal
     Why is the seal important? The design of earphones allows them to channel sound into your ear canal through a seal by the use of the ear tips provided by the earphones and range is sizes for a better fit. If you don't have a good seal there will be a significant reduction is bass output and overall sound quality and little to no isolation at all depending on the design of the earphone. 
   
  Again i cant stress the 3 above enough because if any of the 3 are lacking in anyway it really is going to make your sound quality from them suck no matter what you do so read through it and give it a try as these really are great iems. So please give us feed back so we can help you out a bit and i see your a new member so welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Dsnuts

It sounds like your source is kinda on the weak side power wise. Basic rule for burn in is. If they sound fairly loud to you take them out of your ears and then throw a half a notch more volume. If that means Max volume go for it.  Keep it at that for the duration.
   
  Burn in will clean up the sound on them and tighten up the bass end. Though for me at least even on open box the bass was pumpin. Again proper sound seal using the right sized tip is %100 important. Try a tip size one up from what you just used and get a nice good seal in your ear before you try n listen to those again. Keep the burn on as the highs will mellow out as well.
   
  Great points Libertad.


----------



## vkkharb

Quote: 





libertad said:


> To give you the help you need we need to know 3 very important things
> 
> 1. What is your source? => This is what your playing them through be it a CD player PC ipod ect the device your playing music from
> Why is this important?=> If your source is of poor quality no matter what you do they will sound bad and not give you the sound quality you want
> ...


 
  hey there..
 the source is ipod touch 4G with EQu and sonicmax pro.
 every song is in mp3 format and the bitrate is 320kbs (the best quality)
 and for the fit i have always used the small eartips so i think small fits me the best...they had medium size on when i opened them so i gave em a try but it was very uncomfortable..thanks


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





vkkharb said:


> recieved my fx101 last night, and out of the box they sound like ****... so last night i started burning em in with my drum and bass playlist and after 10 hours of burn in i cant see any difference in the sound quality.. before fx101 i had skullcandy riot and TBH they sound much better than these fx101.. i am burning em in at 75% volume...is there something wrong with my burn in method...also how much burn in time is sufficient. if the sound doesn't change soon i am gonna burn them for real..


 
   
   I have the FX101s and they are my favorite pair. I haven't tried any high end IEMs, but have used many pair in the $25 and under range and these are at the top of my list. Definitely burn these in for a long time. I listened to them briefly after I first got them and was dissappointed. I then let them burn in for 75 hours on pink noise before trying them and absolutely loved them. If you want bass with a powerful punch, these will give it to you, just let them break in a bit.


----------



## Libertad

Yeah your source is great and the music is definitely up to par not so sure about the eq as eq's in general can distort the sound and degrade the sound quality. But its to your preference so feel to use the eq when listening to music i just wouldn't advise it for burning in your pair because that possibility of distortion make it more likely for damage the drivers at higher volumes, especially if your burning them in.


----------



## lawrywild

When I first put my FX40 into my ear it sounded muddy and shrill. I was like... high clarity?? what clarity?? Anyway, after about 120 hours I have on them now they are a completely different earphone.


----------



## vkkharb

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> I have the FX101s and they are my favorite pair. I haven't tried any high end IEMs, but have used many pair in the $25 and under range and these are at the top of my list. Definitely burn these in for a long time. I listened to them briefly after I first got them and was dissappointed. I then let them burn in for 75 hours on pink noise before trying them and absolutely loved them. If you want bass with a powerful punch, these will give it to you, just let them break in a bit.


 
  i am using my drum and bass playlist...is it okay or i too have to burn them with pink noise


----------



## vkkharb

Quote: 





libertad said:


> Yeah your source is great and the music is definitely up to par not so sure about the eq as eq's in general can distort the sound and degrade the sound quality. But its to your preference so feel to use the eq when listening to music i just wouldn't advise it for burning in your pair because that possibility of distortion make it more likely for damage the drivers at higher volumes, especially if your burning them in.


 
  yeah i know..right now i am burning in by default player and the equilizer is also set to default...sonicmax is just for my riot's..it adds a little punch to the bass.


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





vkkharb said:


> i am using my drum and bass playlist...is it okay or i too have to burn them with pink noise


 
  Some people think pink noise is necessary while others don't like it as they prefer actual music. So I would say drum n bass is perfectly fine. The while point is to play sounds throughout the frequency range.
   
  Also, I read you had been burning them in on 70% volume and you were considering more. I think 70% is fine, maybe up to 80% but not higher. As someone else stated, you wouldn't want to accidentally damage the drivers by playing them too loud for an extended period of time. Just keep doing what your doing and try the FX101s in 2-3 days.


----------



## vkkharb

Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> Some people think pink noise is necessary while others don't like it as they prefer actual music. So I would say drum n bass is perfectly fine. The while point is to play sounds throughout the frequency range.
> 
> Also, I read you had been burning them in on 70% volume and you were considering more. I think 70% is fine, maybe up to 80% but not higher. As someone else stated, you wouldn't want to accidentally damage the drivers by playing them too loud for an extended period of time. Just keep doing what your doing and try the FX101s in 2-3 days.


 
  listening to them at 100% volume right now...and kinda enjoying them..i guess the burn is showing its effects.
 just to be sure downloaded a pink noise file 10 min duration and put it in the playlist../
  thanks for all the info.


----------



## vkkharb

one more thing...i am getting bored of my old collection and would love if someone can tell me about some awesome songs or a link to a site where i can find some...thanks


----------



## fusion91

BassDrive been recommended on this thread for "beating up" the drivers on the FX40s and FX101s


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





vkkharb said:


> one more thing...i am getting bored of my old collection and would love if someone can tell me about some awesome songs or a link to a site where i can find some...thanks


 
   
  Well if your into psytrance or downtempo there is a great site called http://ektoplazm.com that has fresh new tracks posted almost daily and almost all are availible for free download and listen in every format to suit your fancy.


----------



## eke2k6

100% on an ipod touch? Are you trying to go deaf?


----------



## artist777

Thanks to all after more then 100 hours of burning they are very imprest me 




_*JVC HA-FX40 *_


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





libertad said:


> Well if your into psytrance or downtempo there is a great site called http://ektoplazm.com that has fresh new tracks posted almost daily and almost all are availible for free download and listen in every format to suit your fancy.


 
   
  Thanks for sharing, it's a really cool site. I've been diversifying my taste in electronic music and this will help.


----------



## KEP1

vkkharb said:


> the sound is muddy,bass is not punchy,there is no rumble...so i guess right now everything sucks.
> 
> my skullcandy riot sounds much better then these as of now.any tips on burn in!!!!thanks



If there's no rumble with the 101s then there's either a problem with them or you aren't getting a proper seal, simple as that. Burn-in won't magically make them rumble.


----------



## Omnom

Do you guys reckon I should get the JVC HA FR201?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HEADPHONES-W-REMOTE-MIC-HA-FR201-R-/230819070860?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35bde3838c#ht_621wt_1396
   
  Its cheaper by $6 so....
  Apparently it doesn't come with the carrying case though 
  Is the sound quality the same?
   
  Also what do you guys reckon the JVC HA FX101 or Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition?
   
  Are they both similar?
 Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

The FR201 is just the miced version of the FX101. If you need one for your cell phone.  It just makes sense to get one with a mic. As far as your Gro2 bass edition. I have another headfier on the CKM500 thread that loves them. I have not heard them but I am sure they are good earphones. You will just have to choose which one you want to try out.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Do you guys reckon I should get the JVC HA FR201?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HEADPHONES-W-REMOTE-MIC-HA-FR201-R-/230819070860?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item35bde3838c#ht_621wt_1396
> 
> Its cheaper by $6 so....
> ...


 
  maybe you shouldnt post the same thing 4 times in 3 page.  makes you look like a pita btw.


----------



## Omnom

Haha to right, but no one was answering me so I had to make sure it was being read haha 
  @Dsnuts Anyway do you know the guys name that I could PM him so I can find out a little more detail?
  That would be great help
  Thanks
   
  It looks like with the GR02 you get way more Accessories, 13 ear bud sizes!!!
  Ill look into it
   
  Would anyone know the Comparison between the 2 bass wise?
 I want a good bassy phone that also has great SQ
   
  Thanks


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Well ljokerl said the GR02 Bass edition is not actually that tilted to the bass, whereas I think people here will agree that the FX101 is a bona fide bass headphone.  So it sounds like the GR02 will be more balanced, on the other hand if you like your bass hard hitting the FX101 may be it.


----------



## Omnom

Ok, is it true the FR201 doesn't come with the case?
 Is the case needed?

 I'm not to sure, but I do like my accessories and thats kinda why I was looking at the GR02 because of that.
   
  I think I might go get the FR201 as I can get it for $25 Shipped, and Its cheaper than the FX101 
   
  Thanks For that Joe Bloggs


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You could use the money you save to buy a soft pouch, enough protection for me, keeps the cables tidy just as well as a hard case and more portable (I put mine in the pocket with my phone)


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Double post...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's the hard cases I use, I have several of these. 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/270867516214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 Scroll down in the listing, you can see it's beats dude! BEATS!


----------



## daveyostrow

I have the fr201 and the mic works great. Sound being good it does not have the rumble of the xears td-ii... but the ckm500 are just something else.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

If the SHE3580 was any indication, you're not guaranteed to get the same sound with the mic'd version. Eg perhaps because the amount of bass boost would sound rather unpleasant with speech, the bass on the mic'd SHH3580 has been detuned relative to the SHE3580.


----------



## Omnom

@Joe Bloggs 
  So your saying that I should perhaps stick with the normal version over the mic'd version?
  And does anyone know about the bass in the Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition? How is it comparable?
  Thanks Again


----------



## dtomo

GR02 Bass Edition contrary to its name it's not bass monster at all. I agree it sounds more balanced. If I'm not mistaken Ijokerl said GR02 bass is more about quality and GR99 is quantity. From this thread I have the impression that FX101 has more weight than GR02. But by no means GR02 is bass light. Sorry if this makes you confused. Noobs just trying to help. Cheers.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





omnom said:


> @Joe Bloggs
> So your saying that I should perhaps stick with the normal version over the mic'd version?
> And does anyone know about the bass in the Vsonic GR02 Bass Edition? How is it comparable?
> Thanks Again


 
   
  No one can say for sure unless they have sat down with a FX101 and a FR201 and listened to both.  In my case I feel that the SHH3580 could possibly be more balanced and more refined than the SHE3580 out of the box but I stuck with the SHE3580 because I had made a dedicated EQ preset for it and found it more convenient to use everywhere, on the phone and on the computer alike (whereas the mic'd SHH3580 required an adapter of sorts to work on the computer)


----------



## Omnom

That is a good factor actually,
  So am I not able to use the mic'd version with my computer and stuff?
   
  Man....
  Has anyone heard of the SoundMagic E10
  Are they just as bassy and clear like you say the FX101 is?
  
  Thanks


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> That is a good factor actually,
> So am I not able to use the mic'd version with my computer and stuff?
> 
> Man....
> ...


 
  Not sure if the mic works with computers, I haven't tested it.  I've had other earphones with just a mic, no volume buttons and it I think it worked with my mac but don't remember.  iPhone compatible ones work for sure.
   
  The 101's have way more bass than the E10.  E10 is more balanced than the 101's with slightly emphasized bass.  The 101's are the king of bass that I've ever heard.  It's ridiculous and fun.  The E10 will be more of an all rounder and less fatiguing to listen to.  I prefer the E10 as a overall a better earphone.


----------



## red12355

How's the isolation of the fx40 vs the fx101? Looking for something to replace my meelec m9.


----------



## Omnom

So are there any other phones to consider? Anything me looking into?
 I really want most value for money.
  Are there any upper ranges of the Philips SHE line?
  Thanks Guys


----------



## Joe Bloggs

There's a minor upgrade the SHE3680 with a small hard case and chin slider on the y splitter. Slightly different sound (bit less v shaped?) The SHE9620 has a good cable, chin slider, and a really nice padded soft pouch that I'm using now.


----------



## Omnom

@JoeBloggs,
  Have you got the FX101?
 Would you say that the FX101 is better than the SHE Range?
 And is there any other earphones that are better but similar prices? or slightly more expensive?

 Thanks


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> No one can say for sure unless they have sat down with a FX101 and a FR201 and listened to both.  In my case I feel that the SHH3580 could possibly be more balanced and more refined than the SHE3580 out of the box but I stuck with the SHE3580 because I had made a dedicated EQ preset for it and found it more convenient to use everywhere, on the phone and on the computer alike (whereas the mic'd SHH3580 required an adapter of sorts to work on the computer)


 
   
  Done, I got the wife a FX101 (so she could listen on her computer at the office)  ...music SQ wise, I couldn't tell any difference with my FR201.
  But phone calls on the FR201 does not sounds as natural as the SHE8005, you can hear what's been said but it appears to be coming out of a long tube, the SHE8005 however are far behind the FR201 when it comes to music listening.
   
  I have found that plugging in a TRS jacked phone which states Ipod compatibility into a later model Android phone does work, whether a mic(TRRS) or non-mic(TRS) version, just watch out for the respective and correct 'headphone with mic' or 'headphone only' icon to appear on the handset and you're good to go.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> @JoeBloggs,
> Have you got the FX101?
> Would you say that the FX101 is better than the SHE Range?
> And is there any other earphones that are better but similar prices? or slightly more expensive?
> ...


 
   
  Please pardon me for adding my 2 cents worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  SHE range is extensive, I'm assuming you're refering to the SHE3580, I have both IEMs and the below comments is strictly IMHO.
   
  Bass = FX101 wins
  Both have truely impressive extended sub-bass for their price, SHE3580 has quality, the FX101 has both quantity and quality.
   
  Mids = FX101 wins
  The mids on the FX101 is fuller and more clearer, whereas the mids of the SHE3580 are recessed and needs eq'ing to sound their best.
   
  Highs = SHE3580 wins
  Both are certainly not critical listening phones but the SHE3580 has slightly better control of the highs as compared to the FX101 which can be sibilant on certain tracks.
   
  Of all the IEMs I have, I would rate them
   
  bassy phones: SHE8005<FX1X<SHE3580<FX101<CKS77
   
  balanced phone: SHE3580<FX40<CKM300<CKM500<FXD80


----------



## Joe Bloggs

omnom said:


> @JoeBloggs,
> Have you got the FX101?
> 
> Would you say that the FX101 is better than the SHE Range?
> ...




I think, for the chronically indecisive head-fier who's just starting out, the best thing to do is just to get a well respected cheap pair quickly, any pair will do. Then play around with EQ to fit the sound to your preference. Then if you want to buy a second pair, talk about how the first pair you got compares to your ideal signature, maybe post the EQ you use with them, and other head-fiers can tell you what upgrade to get that suits your tastes.

I would choose the SHE3580 or 3680 because they are relatively balanced and respond very well to EQing so you should be able to meld them to your taste.


----------



## Omnom

So you reckon I should get either of those SHE's?
  I kind of want the best IEMs I can get because this is just more for everyday use.
  So would the CKM77 be worth it?


----------



## stozzer123

excellent advise joe,  

 hurry up and buy something omnom you have been given plenty of options and theres not much in it, ultimately you are gonna upgrade far sooner than you would like to think.
   
  You can keep dragging this on and on for what is possibly the lowest end of the acceptable spectrum (where lots of fun can still be had), im deciding for you, FX101 go buy them now.


----------



## Omnom

Haha very well, any opinions on the Xears?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Haha very well, any opinions on the Xears?


 
  Here you go dude, read this for the next month and you'll find all the answers.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-244-iems-compared-yamaha-eph-100-monster-miles-davis-trumpet-added-06-19-12


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Haha very well, any opinions on the Xears?


 
  i dunno, maybe try trolling the xears thread?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Here you go dude, read this for the next month and you'll find all the answers.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-244-iems-compared-yamaha-eph-100-monster-miles-davis-trumpet-added-06-19-12


 
   
  LOL!   ...Last time I went there, I got lost for months and still couldn't decide when i found my way out.


----------



## hhnguyen504

ghostfit said:


> Done, I got the wife a FX101 (so she could listen on her computer at the office)  ...music SQ wise, I couldn't tell any difference with my FR201.
> But phone calls on the FR201 does not sounds as natural as the SHE8005, you can hear what's been said but it appears to be coming out of a long tube, the SHE8005 however are far behind the FR201 when it comes to music listening.
> 
> I have found that plugging in a TRS jacked phone which states Ipod compatibility into a later model Android phone does work, whether a mic(TRRS) or non-mic(TRS) version, just watch out for the respective and correct 'headphone with mic' or 'headphone only' icon to appear on the handset and you're good to go.



 
 That's aweome! I was going to compare my fx101 with my gf's fr201 whenever she opens them and uses them with her iphone. I'm glad somebody else did it first. hahaha I guess I'll post if I hear any difference.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> That's aweome! I was going to compare my fx101 with my gf's fr201 whenever she opens them and uses them with her iphone. I'm glad somebody else did it first. hahaha I guess I'll post if I hear any difference.


 
   
  As a gentleman, you should open them for her (these JVC packaging has been known to turn even the most peace loving folks into stark raving green hulks when they try to get them phones out)
   
  Secondly, you are duty-bound to burn them in for her  ...at least 80hrs of it, not to mention QC'ing them to make sure they make the standards.
   
  Please share your findings here with us, althought I did not hear any differences, the fact remains that we all hear differently.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> bassy phones: SHE8005<FX1X<SHE3580<FX101<CKS77


 
  OMG!!!!! pause, wait..... I have the cks77 and these things sound great to my ears. Unfortunately I broke them and got a pair or FX1X as a rep, however I have never seen these SHE8005 mentioned before. If you don't mind could you please tell me what they have over the cks77 (or what you favored about them over the 77's?)
  Tank you
  things just got more interesting.


----------



## quisxx

or did I get greater than/less than mixed up lol?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> or did I get greater than/less than mixed up lol?


 
   
  Probably?


----------



## Prakhar

quisxx said:


> or did I get greater than/less than mixed up lol?





uhhh maybe :rolleyes:


----------



## Omnom

This Side means lesser than '<' this side means greater than!
  You got it wrong lol


----------



## kenchi1983

< or >, the alligator will always want to eat the better one.


----------



## red12355

fx101s are pretty disappointing imo. Barely any more bass than my meeelec m9's and with far worse build quality.
   
  edit: ok, it seems like there's more than one version of the fx101. The newer ones don't come with a case and don't have the chrome ring at the ends of the earbuds.


----------



## quisxx

ok, ok I thought (and was hoping) so lol.  Guess you can tell someone didn't pay attention in school


----------



## Libertad

Im really digging the input on the thread super helpful for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now on a better note the FX40s without filters bring out better detail and bring the mids up nicely (do at your own risk for im not at fault for messing your crap up lol) 
   
  Listening to this tune without the filters really gives the effects in the beginning of the track a much more tactile and viseral feel to them


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> OMG!!!!! pause, wait..... I have the cks77 and these things sound great to my ears. Unfortunately I broke them and got a pair or FX1X as a rep, however I have never seen these SHE8005 mentioned before. If you don't mind could you please tell me what they have over the cks77 (or what you favored about them over the 77's?)
> Tank you
> things just got more interesting.


 
   
  Quote: 





quisxx said:


> or did I get greater than/less than mixed up lol?


 
   
  Lol, you got your < and > mixed up.
   
  The SHE8005 have muddy bass and the mids and high are just as bad as the FX1X, which at least have got lots of rumble in the bass.
   
  If I broke my CKS77, I'll immediately buy another one !   ...the FX101 is plenty good for a beater but the CKS77 just about beats it everywhere.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





red12355 said:


> fx101s are pretty disappointing imo. Barely any more bass than my meeelec m9's and with far worse build quality.
> 
> edit: ok, it seems like there's more than one version of the fx101. The newer ones don't come with a case and don't have the chrome ring at the ends of the earbuds.


 
   
  The ones that comes with a black plastic box and have a chrome ring are the JVC HAFX1X, they are black casing with red cables.
   
  ALL the JVC HAFX101 does not come with any boxes, they are available in several colors with matching colored cables. There are only two version that I know of, the FX101 and the FR201(with mic).
   
  I am confused by your first sentences as both FX1X and FX101 have bass in abundance !


----------



## Joe Bloggs

SHE3580 vs SHE8005



  (red: SHE3580, black, SHE8005; ignore the different tails on the right, I can't hear much past the last two peaks on the graph)
   
  I think the midbass hump of the 8005 plus the lack of sparkle in the upper mids (~2kHz) compared to the 3580 contribute to a perception of muffledness.


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





red12355 said:


> fx101s are pretty disappointing imo. Barely any more bass than my meeelec m9's and with far worse build quality.
> 
> edit: ok, it seems like there's more than one version of the fx101. The newer ones don't come with a case and don't have the chrome ring at the ends of the earbuds.


 
  You likely have the older version which is different and not supposed to be as good. I used to have the Meelec M6 and the FX101 has more and much better bass.


----------



## Gfrey

*For Canadians:*

 JVC HA-FR201 Xtreme Xplosives with a mic - $19.99 till July 11th, 2012
 http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Search.aspx?language=en-CA&keywords=FR201&pagenum=0


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> SHE3580 vs SHE8005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for sharing the graphs, Joe    ...confirms my suspicions that the 8005's midbass hump is masking out the mids details.
   
  My ears prefers the 3580 over the 2.5x more expensive 8005.


----------



## Omnom

Guys I'm being offered the FX101 for $12, and he's also oferring the SHE3580 for another $9, is adding on the SHE3580 worth it if I am already getting the FX101?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I think so, the SHE3580 should be different enough to offer you an alternative on the cheap (think shipping cost savings). You don't really know which you will like better until you listen to them.


----------



## Omnom

Yea Ill get both, thanks Joe Bloggs!


----------



## spacemanspliff

A friend of mine makes ear molds and has offered to make me one with whatever iem I choose. Since I  am currently poor, what is the best balanced iem under $30? I currently have a pair of Creative EP630 from Dell and like them well enough but they are quite frail feeling so I only use them for bedside listening. 
   
  I listen to everything audio. Podcasts, books, music, play games. Probably about 5-6 hrs a day so less fatiguing is great too. I was thinking that the 3850 will probably do fine.
   
  Cheers


----------



## talelxpx

Yo guys
  im really confused about which is the best earphones from this thread since they all cheap and im new to quality earphones
  i hear alot of fast rnb/hiphop/slow rnb and all these kind of music 
  so which earphone here is the best for this type of music?
 i really liked the JVC earphones that mentioned here
  i also need them for workouts so the meelectronics m6 was my first choice till i saw this thread 
  thank you.


----------



## Dyjon54

So yeah I got the FX40. Let me just tell you I feel like I stole them. These sound like 100$ iem's good lord. The detail on these is nothing short of amazing at 15$. I like listening to Music more and I am in love. WOW I just can't believe how good these sound. Trust me if you havent picked these up DO IT.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dyjon54 said:


> So yeah I got the FX40. Let me just tell you I feel like I stole them. These sound like 100$ iem's good lord. The detail on these is nothing short of amazing at 15$. I like listening to Music more and I am in love. WOW I just can't believe how good these sound. Trust me if you havent picked these up DO IT.


 

 How do you rate them compared to Monster Turbine?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know how long you got them on the burn in Dyjon but those need a thourough burn in. We are talking 100-150 hours minimum. You should hear what my pair sound like. I was listening to them tonight. Just crazy. I was also using them to play some Diablo 3 with. These earphones have such great detail. Gaming on them are perfect.


----------



## daveyostrow

i dont know, compared to the she9700 the fr201 dont sound as deep and refined...


----------



## mochill

New kid is on the block called mdr-xb90ex.....a competitor for cks77...the techinical specs looks just amazing on them


----------



## jant71

If this turns out to be a true price for the new XB90EX...
  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mikasacamera/item/4905524862126/
  ...then that would be nice.


----------



## Libertad

that new sony iem looks promising


----------



## jant71

Seems like the EX600 driver tweaked and re-housed. Might have better isolation and be for bass lovers. Might be something if they have big bass but maintain the EX600's levels of resolution/clarity and not just an EX600 with booming bass and diminshed mids and treble. We'll see.
   
  The thing is that they used the 90EX name which might lead some to think they might be an EX90 on steroids. That would be an inferior phone with the smaller 13.5mm driver(conveniently used in the XB60EX).


----------



## kanuka

and with a 16mm driver!


----------



## Libertad

Another development worth mentioning pricejapan on ebay has the carbon nanotube portable cans for sale now 
   
  HA-S500 (the heigh end version?)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-S500-B-Dynamic-Closed-Headphone-/170864732838?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item27c854eaa6
   
  HA-S400(the entry level one i think)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-S400-R-Dynamic-Closed-Headphone-/180911841233?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a1f2f9fd1
   
   
  so now that there availible...whos taking one for the team Dsnuts-cought-cough


----------



## jant71

Nope , another Pre-sale. Amazon Japan says July 10th is the release date. The ebay listing says the 15th(when they might get them possibly).
   
  Probably cheaper through Amazon and Tenso. Might also get them sooner as well.


----------



## quisxx

How the hell do you guys keep finding out about all these un-released, soon to be released headphones? Every time I google "upcoming" (w/e company) headphones I get nothing at all.


----------



## jant71

All of these recent phones are Japanese phones. So, your search will bring up English results which will miss everything. The English sites for the companies are of no use or wait till the NA release. You have to be tapped into Sony Japan, AT Japan, JVC/Kenwood Japan etc.


----------



## jant71

I needed a small clock and I had an 8% off code at ahappydeal. So, after finding a funky little clock I decided to check the new earphone arrivals. Since I had the 8% off I grabbed one of these...

  An XK DUN CK-820. http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-88057.html The CK700 spawned a 17 page thread here so they were worth a try for $6.33. Very Aquafresh looking with the minty green on one side, white on the other flat cable. My clock comes from the US warehouse but not these which will come from China which may take a while. Not expecting too much sound-wise but they are pretty wild with the clear strain reliefs, green tips, two-tone cable, and Dunu-like 45 degree plug. Don't need em' but had to have em' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Dyjon54

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Don't know how long you got them on the burn in Dyjon but those need a thourough burn in. We are talking 100-150 hours minimum. You should hear what my pair sound like. I was listening to them tonight. Just crazy. I was also using them to play some Diablo 3 with. These earphones have such great detail. Gaming on them are perfect.


 
  I only burned them for like 60 If they get even better thats just nuts.


----------



## Dyjon54

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> How do you rate them compared to Monster Turbine?


 
  The Turbine Has better bass. But thats it. and I paid 60$ for those. The bass on the fx 40 is enough for me though and Has Waaaaaay more detail better high and mids than the Turbine. Vocals on these sound great. R and B sound amazing. Heck I even use them for gaming now. All for 20$ shipped.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





dyjon54 said:


> The Turbine Has better bass. But thats it. and I paid 60$ for those. The bass on the fx 40 is enough for me though and Has Waaaaaay more detail better high and mids than the Turbine. Vocals on these sound great. R and B sound amazing. Heck I even use them for gaming now. All for 20$ shipped.


 

 That's very interesting indeed, I was almost sure it would be the other way round.

 Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I needed a small clock and I had an 8% off code at ahappydeal. So, after finding a funky little clock I decided to check the new earphone arrivals. Since I had the 8% off I grabbed one of these...
> 
> An XK DUN CK-820. http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-88057.html The CK700 spawned a 17 page thread here so they were worth a try for $6.33. Very Aquafresh looking with the minty green on one side, white on the other flat cable. My clock comes from the US warehouse but not these which will come from China which may take a while. Not expecting too much sound-wise but they are pretty wild with the clear strain reliefs, green tips, two-tone cable, and Dunu-like 45 degree plug. Don't need em' but had to have em'
> 
> ...


 

 I thought I was the only oddball who purchased things from "ahappydeal" lol


----------



## Dyjon54

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That's very interesting indeed, I was almost sure it would be the other way round.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying them!


 
  The Turbine are still great. The main problem I had with them though is they are a little on the Heavy side. 
   
  Now with these fx40 by jvc I find myself no longer using the turbine. They sound better the more I listen to them I am not even at the 100 hour burn in yet


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dyjon54 said:


> I only burned them for like 60 If they get even better thats just nuts.


 
   
  Ooooh Yeah !  ...trust me, these sounds reasonable on open box, but after 100+ hrs, they're at another level !
  Quote: 





dyjon54 said:


> The Turbine Has better bass. But thats it. and I paid 60$ for those. The bass on the fx 40 is enough for me though and Has Waaaaaay more detail better high and mids than the Turbine. Vocals on these sound great. R and B sound amazing. Heck I even use them for gaming now. All for 20$ shipped.


 
   
  I've heard the Turbine, I would say it has 'more' bass (Quantity)   ...but the FX40 has 'better' bass (Quality)   ...you don't always hear it but when it's there, there's no mistaking the superior sub-bass extension.


----------



## live1

doyjon 54 and ghostface how do the 101s and fx1x compare to turbines


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> I thought I was the only oddball who purchased things from "ahappydeal" lol


 

 Couldn't even tell you what I purchased before  but ! keep getting the promo emails and codes. Gotta troll the Focalprices, ahappydeals, etc. lol!
   
   
   
  Not sure if I missed it but has anyone compared the FX40 to some of the lower Vsonic's yet? Such as the GR02 Bass, GR06, GR04.


----------



## Omnom

I just ordered the JVC HAFX101, and the SHE3580 for $26!!!! I think thats a steal if your feedback is correct. But I am thinking about getting the HA FX40, from what I'm hearing, it has better overall clarity, and still hits those low frequencies. 
  Who has both? Which do you prefer?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I just ordered the JVC HAFX101, and the SHE3580 for $26!!!! I think thats a steal if your feedback is correct. But I am thinking about getting the HA FX40, from what I'm hearing, it has better overall clarity, and still hits those low frequencies.
> Who has both? Which do you prefer?


 
   
  I have both the philips and the fx40. For me the FX40 is the clear winner because it has even more subbass than the philips, yet it is has fantastic clarity and detailing. It's one of the best phones I've heard for just listening at low volumes in bed.


----------



## Omnom

So you reckon I should cancel that order?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





omnom said:


> So you reckon I should cancel that order?


 
   
  I haven't heard the 101, but I think you should get all three. All of them are cheap enough to be great presents


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> So you reckon I should cancel that order?


 
  yes


----------



## FieldingMellish

The FX40 emboldened me to get the 80. That, and Dsnuts urging.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





live1 said:


> doyjon 54 and ghostface how do the 101s and fx1x compare to turbines


 
   
  I presume you mean me by 'ghostface' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have both the FX101 and FX1X, the 101 are clearly much better with the mids and highs.
   
  I've auditioned the turbines for about an hour and my impressions are that they are neck and neck with the 101. Turbines = slightly more bass, 101 = slightly better highs both have recessed mids.
   
  FX40 has got a more balance sound with quality bass, which is what I like so it gets my vote.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I just ordered the JVC HAFX101, and the SHE3580 for $26!!!! I think thats a steal if your feedback is correct. But I am thinking about getting the HA FX40, from what I'm hearing, it has better overall clarity, and still hits those low frequencies.
> Who has both? Which do you prefer?


 
   
  I've got all three.
   
  The SHE3580 are just extremely fantastic for the money and should belong in everyone's inventory as the starting guage for good sounds.
  Both FX101 and FX40 are at a level above the Philips, the 101 has a 'fun' sound and I use mine mostly for walking, commuting, outdoors, etc. The FX40 are really good for critical listening in a quiet place, they do extremely well at low volumes.
   
  The FX40 has the best SQ in just about everywhere including the bass(sub bass extension)
  They are my favourite ...especially after fitting the memory foam tips that came with it.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





omnom said:


> So you reckon I should cancel that order?


 
   
  No.  Audio is very subjective, I know for example that DustDevil prefers the SHE3580 to even the FX40.  All these phones can be had for so cheap, you get more chance to find one you really like by getting more.
   
  As for me, I like the SHE3580 so much it's just pants on head dumb (^literally ^^ )
   
  Quote: 





> Per your suggestion, I went to Mongkok and demoed the best IEMs I could get my hands on.
> 
> I said before in ljokerl's IEM thread that tuning an IEM in detail with a parametric EQ is like no-holds-barred total racing spec modification for a car, even something like a Toyota Supra, in racing trim, can beat a stock supercar.  That turned out to be the whole truth from what I heard today.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The rest of the post is about the SHE3580 "A-spec" (which means the SHE3580 with my fully customized parametric EQ for it, which happens to be A-shaped) but note the line in bold:  I think I would put even the stock SHE3580 *above the UM3X and IE80...*


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> The rest of the post is about the SHE3580 "A-spec" (which means the SHE3580 with my fully customized parametric EQ for it, which happens to be A-shaped) but note the line in bold:  I think I would put even the stock SHE3580 *above the UM3X and IE80...*


 
   
  Them's fightin words there. From memory, I'm inclined to agree with you about the IE80 part. But I'll leave you to handle the flaming


----------



## Omnom

Thanks guys, So I take it I should I should get the two now, and then buy the FX40 as well?
  Well, is anyway willing to sell me a pair of them FX40s? for quite cheap, I can't get anything off ebay or amazon without it being $30 and over, because of shipping etc, I live in New Zealand thats why!!!!
 How come US gets all the great deals 
  Anyway PM or just do whatever, to get in contact, I'm looking at roughly $4 postage if anything
  Thanks alot Head Fiers


----------



## Mikesin

I ain't going through the whole thread to find this out so can anyone help me out?
 Is the FR201 Microphone version the same as the HAFX101 then in sound-quality? Also will be using the HTC EVO 3D, so will there be any compatibility problems?


----------



## JosephKim

Well even after my disappointment with the ckm500 I bought another dsnuts recommendation. The fx40s are on the way. For 20 bucks I thought why not


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya and this time you have to trust me one more time and burn them in. It is a shame you didn't give the CKM500 a fair shake. One of my faves of all time for sure. But these FX40 well lets just say if you like clean sound. Clean sound you get and everything else is right with the universe including very nice imaging. The FXD80 I am enjoying too much. Just fantastic.
   
  I bet if you end up liking this cheapo sound you will definitely be interested in the FXD80. Burn in with lots of drum and bass heavy tracks fairly loud %70-80% of full volume. Do this for the necessary 100 hours. The sounds will definitely change to what I am hearing now I am around 300 plus on mine. Fantastic sound. I even use it for gaming. Pin point accuracy using these. It is nuts.


----------



## Mikesin

Don't know the whole story but why don't you get the FX101 instead?
 -edit nvm, don't even know what the FX40 are.
  
  Quote: 





josephkim said:


> Well even after my disappointment with the ckm500 I bought another dsnuts recommendation. The fx40s are on the way. For 20 bucks I thought why not


 


 - Before my post gets lost -
  
  Is the FR201 Microphone version the same as the HAFX101 then in sound-quality? Also will be using the HTC EVO 3D, so will there be any compatibility problems?


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Done, I got the wife a FX101 (so she could listen on her computer at the office)  ...music SQ wise, I couldn't tell any difference with my FR201.
> But phone calls on the FR201 does not sounds as natural as the SHE8005, you can hear what's been said but it appears to be coming out of a long tube, the SHE8005 however are far behind the FR201 when it comes to music listening.
> 
> I have found that plugging in a TRS jacked phone which states Ipod compatibility into a later model Android phone does work, whether a mic(TRRS) or non-mic(TRS) version, just watch out for the respective and correct 'headphone with mic' or 'headphone only' icon to appear on the handset and you're good to go.


 
   
  Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Don't know the whole story but why don't you get the FX101 instead?
> -edit nvm, don't even know what the FX40 are.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  See above post from a few pages back. It should answer your questions.


----------



## JosephKim

Although I believe that burn in does affect the drivers, Im not a believer that burn in will completely change the sound of the IEM. To the point where I really dont like them after 20 hours and love them after 100 hours.. I do think brain burn in does play a big role though. Either way I will give these a much longer listen than the ckm500 and see what happens. For now Im listening to the re262 that I just got today and I dont think these will be out of my ears for a long time lol.


----------



## Mikesin

Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





hipster2010 said:


> See above post from a few pages back. It should answer your questions.


 
   
   
  Please do post if you hear any differences!
  Quote: 





hhnguyen504 said:


> That's aweome! I was going to compare my fx101 with my gf's fr201 whenever she opens them and uses them with her iphone. I'm glad somebody else did it first. hahaha I guess I'll post if I hear any difference.


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> Although I believe that burn in does affect the drivers, Im not a believer that burn in will completely change the sound of the IEM. To the point where I really dont like them after 20 hours and love them after 100 hours.. I do think brain burn in does play a big role though. Either way I will give these a much longer listen than the ckm500 and see what happens. For now Im listening to the re262 that I just got today and I dont think these will be out of my ears for a long time lol.


 
  Hopefully you like them. I haven't tried the fx40 (yet) but I remember when I first got the fx101 I tried them out and thought that they were very underwhelming. I let them burn in for the next 3 days before I tried them again and at that point I could hear everything that people had praised them for. Let us know what you think of them once you've given them a bit of time.


----------



## Mackem

I may just go for the FX101s. What are the microphonics like and are the mids and highs good? I've seen a few reviews saying that the mids and highs are 'muddy' and that the cable is flimsy/picks up a lot of noise? Not sure if this is just morons reviewing them or what.
   
  I have two quick questions; are the FX101s better sound-wise than the SoundMAGIC E10s and are the housings smaller/less bulky?


----------



## stozzer123

roughly the same size housing to the e10's, the 101's are a bit wider.
   
  The cable isnt great, but i havent had any problems with microphonics.  I do wish they had used the cable from the original 1x1.
   
  The mids to me are good as are the highs, bass is insane.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya this level of quality bass earphone does not exist at this price range. Well that is until now.. For the price payed what not to like. Especially guys that love their bass.


----------



## spacemanspliff

So the JVC FX101 are bass monsters and the FX40 detail oriented?


----------



## Dsnuts

So the FX40 more instruments and vocals but does bass heavy genres very well. One of the best earphones for gaming too I might add. Faster speed over the FX101 and the better technical earphone. But the FX101 has the bigger bass rumble.
   
  The FX101 bassy music EDM, hiphop. but does intruments and vocals well too.. Both does one better over the other so they compliment each other as both have a different sound signature.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I may just go for the FX101s. What are the microphonics like and are the mids and highs good? I've seen a few reviews saying that the mids and highs are 'muddy' and that the cable is flimsy/picks up a lot of noise? Not sure if this is just morons reviewing them or what.
> 
> I have two quick questions; are the FX101s better sound-wise than the SoundMAGIC E10s and are the housings smaller/less bulky?


 

 E10's housing is smaller, far less bulky then FX101. E10 is the better sounding IEM imo. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> E10's housing is smaller, far less bulky then FX101. E10 is the better sounding IEM imo. You get what you pay for.


 

 I'm just sick of the E10s breaking; for me, the build quality has been horrible. First time the right earbud sound cut out due to the 'nozzle' coming away from the housing and now the same thing has happened again. I handle my earbuds with care and the same thing happens twice.


----------



## slowpickr

Jumped on to the ha fx101 bandwagon today. Should get them in next week. If they are better than the SHE 3580's I'm going to be in LOVE!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I'm just sick of the E10s breaking; for me, the build quality has been horrible. First time the right earbud sound cut out due to the 'nozzle' coming away from the housing and now the same thing has happened again. I handle my earbuds with care and the same thing happens twice.


 

 Hmm, well in that case you might be better off trying FX101. I have a pair of E10 here but they hardly get used since I upgraded, I can't question their build. If you've gone through two pairs of E10 probably best to try something else. Twice is enough for anyone. Something like Visang RO2 might be a better build. But eh...for the price of FX101 they're sure worth a look.


----------



## mochill

Just got the specked from phillips and i was like damn...what an amazing bass but the cable is microphonics as hell.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Hmm, well in that case you might be better off trying FX101. I have a pair of E10 here but they hardly get used since I upgraded, I can't question their build. If you've gone through two pairs of E10 probably best to try something else. Twice is enough for anyone. Something like Visang RO2 might be a better build. But eh...for the price of FX101 they're sure worth a look.


 

 I just figured that with more than a few people giving them good reviews, maybe they are as good as they seem. Ideally, I'd like someone who has tried the FX101s and E10s to give a comparison.


----------



## stozzer123

i had/have both.  E10's never blew me away, theres plenty of other phones id go for over them.  The fx101 blew me away.  But this is on a very different level.  if i didnt own a lot of other high end iem's, i probably wouldnt choose the fx101 as my sole iem, but for what i use it for (thumping dark electro/EBM/Darkwave/Hip-hop) nothing comes close.  When your trying to make your ears bleed are you really caring about detail.
   
  If i was just getting one phone in that price range right now itd be the fx40, it cover most bases well.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> i had/have both.  E10's never blew me away, theres plenty of other phones id go for over them.  The fx101 blew me away.  But this is on a very different level.  if i didnt own a lot of other high end iem's, i probably wouldnt choose the fx101 as my sole iem, but for what i use it for (thumping dark electro/EBM/Darkwave/Hip-hop) nothing comes close.  When your trying to make your ears bleed are you really caring about detail.
> 
> If i was just getting one phone in that price range right now itd be the fx40, it cover most bases well.


 

 The FX40 isn't easily available in the UK and costs quite a bit more than the FX101.


----------



## stozzer123

im in the uk got mine £21 shipped, was about 15 for the 101


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> im in the uk got mine £21 shipped, was about 15 for the 101


 

 Where did you get the FX40 for £21 shipped?


----------



## Omnom

Guys... I have a problem, I can't get the FX40 cheaper than $40! because of shipping and the fact that i live in New Zealand Doesn't help 


 Anyway, I was wondering, would anyone be willing to sell their pair to me? or perhaps are willing to buy a new pair for me and then ship them to me.
  Off course I would pay for it in full, but i guess that is a bit much to ask.

 OMG I really like what I'm hearing on this thread, so I've just got the FX101, and the SHE3580, but to complete the collection I wanting to hear this FX40, I'm told its just as great as many highend phones!
   
  Thanks


----------



## lawrywild

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Where did you get the FX40 for £21 shipped?


 
   
  The ElectronicsProShop seller on ebay


----------



## LizardKing1

I should chime in on the micro-debate about sound signatures. I haven't made the review the HA-FX40 deserve because I lost my Clip+ and now the one I received was defective, and reviewing IEMs with home use only wouldn't make sense. With that said, they are not bass light. I know that when we say that something is very detailed it's usually bright, but that's because the drivers that give the best speed and precision, which are balanced armatures, also move less air and so don't have a lot of bass. However this is a dynamic driver based on different materials, they are able to move very fast thanks to the rigidity of carbon nanotubes and still move a lot of air. The whole sound is different from what I'm used to.
   
  Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> The ElectronicsProShop seller on ebay


 
   
  That's what I was going to suggest as well.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





> I'm told its just as great as many highend phones!
> 
> Thanks


 
  No its not, it is just simply a good phone.  Its not anywhere near competing with the likes of hje900, eph-100 etc
   
  It is a good solid 7/7.5 out of ten though.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> I should chime in on the micro-debate about sound signatures. I haven't made the review the HA-FX40 deserve because I lost my Clip+ and now the one I received was defective, and reviewing IEMs with home use only wouldn't make sense. With that said, they are not bass light. I know that when we say that something is very detailed it's usually bright, but that's because the drivers that give the best speed and precision, which are balanced armatures, also move less air and so don't have a lot of bass. However this is a dynamic driver based on different materials, they are able to move very fast thanks to the rigidity of carbon nanotubes and still move a lot of air. The whole sound is different from what I'm used to.
> 
> 
> That's what I was going to suggest as well.


 
   
  Im also getting that sense of a new sound, i think what was meant to be the big deal of the year with sony producing its own BA has actually been overshadowed by JVC's use of the nanotubes and Yamaha's use of the micro driver.  These 2 are giving a sound that is detailed but as you say is capable of moving much more air to up the low end.


----------



## FieldingMellish

FX80's continue that trend first heard on FX40. Music with fast passages in already fast songs, such as Slumdog Millionaire, have pleasing and accurate detail, yet produce solid low notes when it's time.


----------



## kenchi1983

Omnom, i don't think anyone is about to take on your offer.....
   
  here:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HAFX40S-HAFX40-Silver-Carbon-Nanotubes-Inner-Ear-Earbud-Secure-Fit-Headphone-/110912123532?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item19d2e0b28c
   
  just one of the listings, international shipping to new zealand is about $8.  total cost is about $30.


----------



## Mackem

So what is the bass like and overall sound quality on the FX40s compared to the FX101s and E10s?


----------



## kanuka

so, who is going for the HA-FX31????​


----------



## Mikesin

Uhm can someone explain the differences between the,
  JVC HA-FX40 and HA-FX101? I've just purchased the FX101 and FR201 and now waiting for them to arrive ,
 but now I've just read up on page 83 about the FX40
 Which one is are 'better'? (Do they have different sound signatures?)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Uhm can someone explain the differences between the,
> JVC HA-FX40 and HA-FX101? I've just purchased the FX101 and FR201 and now waiting for them to arrive ,
> but now I've just read up on page 83 about the FX40
> Which one is are 'better'? (Do they have different sound signatures?)


 
  Yes the FX40 is a more detailed sound with faster speed provided by the carbon nanotubes. JVC is onto something new in the industry with this material for drivers.. The speed of these earphones is approaching balanced armatures which is surprising based off of a dynamic driver but the material they are using in the FX40 makes all the difference..Very clean crisp detailed sound but with great sub bass extension too. Out of all the carbon nanotube based earphones JVC makes these have the biggest bass but retains much of what the material has to offer. Clean detailed sound.
   
  The FX101 uses a traditional Neodymium driver magnet that uses a deep bass port in the housing. But JVC tuned these to have a good amount of detailed sound as well so they have a clean sound with even greater sub bass over the FX40. These are more of a fun musical sound signature vs the technical cleaner sound signature of the FX40.
   
  Both are excellent for the price.


----------



## Mikesin

Thanks, you summed it all up very well!
 So these IEM's can compete to much higher tier IEM which is what everyone is raving about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?
  Quote 





dsnuts said:


> Yes the FX40 is a more detailed sound with faster speed provided by the carbon nanotubes. JVC is onto something new in the industry with this material for drivers.. The speed of these earphones is approaching balanced armatures which is surprising based off of a dynamic driver but the material they are using in the FX40 makes all the difference..Very clean crisp detailed sound but with great sub bass extension too. Out of all the carbon nanotube based earphones JVC makes these have the biggest bass but retains much of what the material has to offer. Clean detailed sound.
> 
> The FX101 uses a traditional Neodymium driver magnet that uses a deep bass port in the housing. But JVC tuned these to have a good amount of detailed sound as well so they have a clean sound with even greater sub bass over the FX40. These are more of a fun musical sound signature vs the technical cleaner sound signature of the FX40.
> 
> Both are excellent for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

To put it simply. The JVC FX101s for being a proper bassy earphones at the cost of a plate of eggs and bacon is easily as good as top tier bassy earphones.
   
  The FX40s are astounding for their cost. Everyone knows about the various budget finds that I have done. None of them compete with these. These will give older earphones like the Klipsch S4 and the like seem like they are the cheaper phones.


----------



## Mackem

Ahh, I honestly don't know whether to get the FX101s or FX40s. I listen to quite a wide variety of music (dubstep, dance, trance, rap, R&B, pop, rock, house, techno)


----------



## Dsnuts

The FXD80s are more for instruments n vocals more so, Jazz, classical, rock, pop.  Now if you want to get a higher end FX40 and want that type of speed and imaging. The FXD70 is actually the natural upgrade to the FXD40 sound. They are leaning more toward a musical sound and has the bigger bass presence over the FXD80 because of their closed in design. I just got them yesterday and they are actually the upgraded sound over the FX40s.  Very nice earphones. I love the imaging on these JVC earphones.. FX40, FXD70, FXD80.


----------



## Mackem

I just realized I wrote FX80s, I meant FX40s, oops!


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out a FX101. You are gonna be surprised at how great they will sound with your music. I listen to a lot of EDM and hiphop myself using them. Later on get yourself a FX40.


----------



## Mackem

I might just do that. The sound quality on my E10s seems pretty good to me but I've never really had much better (Started with Creative EP-630 then SoundMAGIC PL11 then E10s)


----------



## spacemanspliff

http://www.amazon.com/New-JVC-HA-FX40-S-Earphone-KV6904/dp/B007W7RB4W/ref=sr_1_18?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341767939&sr=1-18&keywords=jvc+fx40
   
  JVC FX40-S is a new one. Any idea what is different? Priced a bit higher.


----------



## Dsnuts

S just stands for silver color. Just look for the cheapest FX40 option. They are all the same but with different colors. FX40b being black.

 Though what is interesting it seems the Asian version has a different cord with a L jack instead of the straight one we get.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FXD80s are more for instruments n vocals more so, Jazz, classical, rock, pop.  Now if you want to get a higher end FX40 and want that type of speed and imaging. The FXD70 is actually the natural upgrade to the FXD40 sound. They are leaning more toward a musical sound and has the bigger bass presence over the FXD80 because of their closed in design. I just got them yesterday and they are actually the upgraded sound over the FX40s.  Very nice earphones. I love the imaging on these JVC earphones.. FX40, FXD70, FXD80.


 
  now you need to get the FXD60


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the thing is I wouldn't be surprised if the FXD60s are great sounding earphones as well. SO far everything JVC has done this year has been stellar. They are the Japanese company to beat this year imo.


----------



## kanuka

and there´s still more to come from JVC


----------



## mochill

Just got the she5105bk from target my first impression is the so far so good


----------



## dnullify

Any new finds recently?
   
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just got the she5105bk from target my first impression is the so far so good


 
  So how do they hold up against other $50 phones then?
  I still haven't gotten around to ordering the vsonic gr02 bass, which was supposed to be my next cheapie. I need to update my "to-buy" list if there's anything new out.


----------



## Avanish11

I just got the HA-FX101s because of this thread, and I've been listening to them for the past hour or so. All I can say is: DAT BASS. James Blake's Limit to your Love sounds amazing using these. In terms of bass, these blow my old Meelec M9s out of the water. The only negative is that highs are quite harsh, with some bad sibilance during "s" sounds in lyrics. Hopefully burning them in will even that out.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





avanish11 said:


> I just got the HA-FX101s because of this thread, and I've been listening to them for the past hour or so. All I can say is: DAT BASS. James Blake's Limit to your Love sounds amazing using these. In terms of bass, these blow my old Meelec M9s out of the water. The only negative is that highs are quite harsh, with some bad sibilance during "s" sounds in lyrics. Hopefully burning them in will even that out.


 

 It does get better with burn in, but is still a little edgy in the high end as part of it's signature... it really depends on what you're coming from though. I got the FX40s first, and the FX101s sounded super smooth in comparison (sibilance-wise), but i went back to the SHE3580 and the FX101 sounded sibilant by comparison... listening to my new-ish ASG-1s (rolled off highs) then my FX101s (pocket phones) it's even more apparent.
   
  I think it's just part of the FX-101's sound and i don't have a huge problem with it for the sound they deliver at that price.


----------



## Omnom

Hey guys I'm interested in buying some of those FX40s myself but I can't get them in New Zealand Cheaper than $40, I want to create a listing but it says I can't because of some rule, I've posted more than 25 times, idk what to do


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hey guys I'm interested in buying some of those FX40s myself but I can't get them in New Zealand Cheaper than $40, I want to create a listing but it says I can't because of some rule, I've posted more than 25 times, idk what to do


 

 Glad you posted, saw your post the other day but was in a rush and forgot to reply.  I recall you asking for someone to buy and ship you a pair, I could do it but the problem is I don't know how this transaction is handled here on this site.


----------



## quisxx

For the guys that have heard both the fx 101, and the fx1x, does the 101 have fuller mids? or  the the same or worse than the 1x?


----------



## Avanish11

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> It does get better with burn in, but is still a little edgy in the high end as part of it's signature... it really depends on what you're coming from though. I got the FX40s first, and the FX101s sounded super smooth in comparison (sibilance-wise), but i went back to the SHE3580 and the FX101 sounded sibilant by comparison... listening to my new-ish ASG-1s (rolled off highs) then my FX101s (pocket phones) it's even more apparent.
> 
> I think it's just part of the FX-101's sound and i don't have a huge problem with it for the sound they deliver at that price.


 
  Yeah, it's a lot better already after 3 or 4 hours. I couldn't use these headphones for more than 15 minutes earlier, now I could probably use them for hours and be alright. They're still a bit edgy sounding, but I'm sure they'll get better in the next few days.


----------



## Omnom

@qusixx
  Hey there, umm perhaps we could continue this conversation via PM's.
  If you could tell me what price your asking for,
  Whether the eartips are used,
  And shipping price,
  that would be great


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone can compare the fxd60 to other similar priced,fx40, or even the ckm300?
  besides soundstage how much different are the fx101 to the cks77?


----------



## oneoseven

The CKS77 are smoother and fuller sounding.. The 101s can be sibilant.. The 77s never are.. They also are overall clearer.. They aren't too far off from each other on a scale of 1 to 10.. Maybe 1 full point off but I wouldn't disagree with anyone who preferred the 101s over the 77s.. To my ears the 77s were the better IEM though =)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> anyone can compare the fxd60 to other similar priced,fx40, or even the ckm300?
> besides soundstage how much different are the fx101 to the cks77?


 
  crazy that I have all of them in my possession.  I think the fx40 is the better value over the fxd60.  It sounds cleaner and more detailed.  The ckm300's are not too far off from the ckm500 and I really do like the sound.  The cks77's are far better than the fx101's.  The 77's might be the best one of the bunch here if you don't mind the big bass.


----------



## daveyostrow

I see, I do have the ckm500 and enjoy them... but being stamped more balanced i thought the fx101 would be way bassy, and i have heard bass phones before but they are either lacking clarity or too sibilant. im still happy with the jvc because i got the mic version, but now i considering either the fx40 for true clarity/balance and the cks77 for the real punch.
  i did have the she3580 but the she9700 really impressed me.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> crazy that I have all of them in my possession.  I think the fx40 is the better value over the fxd60.  It sounds cleaner and more detailed.  The ckm300's are not too far off from the ckm500 and I really do like the sound.  The cks77's are far better than the fx101's.  The 77's might be the best one of the bunch here if you don't mind the big bass.


 
   
  I have them all except the FXD60, and you have just describe my exact thoughts on these phones.
  The CKS77 and FXD80 covers the full spectrum for me, with the CKM500 in between these two should the need arise.


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





avanish11 said:


> Yeah, it's a lot better already after 3 or 4 hours. I couldn't use these headphones for more than 15 minutes earlier, now I could probably use them for hours and be alright. They're still a bit edgy sounding, but I'm sure they'll get better in the next few days.


 
  Let them sit for awhile. The sound really starts to come alive closer to 100 hours. Highs get tamer and the bass tightens. The mids come out a bit too, though they are still a little recessed. Very happy with my fx101s, though now I'm deciding if I want the FX40s too or something even better like the fxd80 or ckm500.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> The CKS77 and FXD80 covers the full spectrum for me, with the CKM500 in between these two should the need arise.


 
  Thats exactly what the ckm500 feel like, with the fx101 being behind them. Hence why i am considering the cks77 and the fx40... might have to just get em all


----------



## nScott89

I ordered the HA-FX40 late last week, and it arrived today. I'm going to burn it in for a few hundred hours per the suggestions from this thread. I listened to it only briefly enough to get an idea of how it sounded and like others I find it to be very harsh fresh out of the box. Tonight I also ordered the HA-FX1X and HA-FX101. My GR07 should be here this week too, as a direct compliment to the RE262! Maybe one of the cheaper pairs will become my "beater buds"... who knows?  All together I spend $55 on the 3 pairs, and can't wait until they all burn in properly. What would you guys suggest for the burn in times for each of the three? 200 hours for the FX40 is what I have gathered on those, but what about the FX101 and the FX1X?


----------



## mochill

She5105 are epic because of their bass mids and highs...also super efficent


----------



## Mackem

OK, so one last opinion for the FX101 vs FX40 for electronic, dance, rap, hip-hop, R&B, house, dubstep and the odd rock/pop song? E10s are falling apart even more and I am about to pull the trigger. Think I will get my E10s replaced under warranty and just sell them when they turn up.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





mackem said:


> OK, so one last opinion for the FX101 vs FX40 for electronic, dance, rap, hip-hop, R&B, house, dubstep and the odd rock/pop song? E10s are falling apart even more and I am about to pull the trigger. Think I will get my E10s replaced under warranty and just sell them when they turn up.


 
   
   
  Get one of each. Your wide musical taste will be covered.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Get one of each. Your wide musical taste will be covered.


 
  Hmm, maybe, although I'm not the sort of person to change IEMs depending on what I'm listening to (Mostly because I don't listen to jazz, classical etc.)
   
  EDIT: Took the plunge and ordered the blue FX-101s from Amazon. Think I'll get my E10s replaced and sell them on for a profit (I'll get a BNIB replacement and I paid £18 for my E10s when they first released)


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Those saying the FX101 has better bass than SHE3580.  It makes me wonder, at what point should one stop looking for more bass from the headphones' stock response and look to EQ instead?  I mean the SHE3580 has been measured to have some serious bass and subbass boost already, and hardly even rolls off at 20Hz.  Is is possible to make phones with even more subbass emphasis or would it just be more midbass?  Even if the FR is shaped to give even more bass compared to the rest of the spectrum, does that really mean the drivers can handle any more bass before clipping?
   
  Here's a demo clip I made by boosting the bass in software (the rest of the FR has also been shaped according to my usual curve for the SHE3580 but the star of the show here is the bass):

   
  Anyone who listens to these with the SHE3580 and wants more bass should have his head examined for concussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never even finished listening to the whole song with this setting, it's just beyond ridiculous.  LOL!  I wonder if it's even safe to listen to this with the FX101 or the CKS77...
   
  (Remember to select 720p video for the highest sound quality...)


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Those saying the FX101 has better bass than SHE3580.  It makes me wonder, at what point should one stop looking for more bass from the headphones' stock response and look to EQ instead?  I mean the SHE3580 has been measured to have some serious bass and subbass boost already, and hardly even rolls off at 20Hz.  Is is possible to make phones with even more subbass emphasis or would it just be more midbass?  Even if the FR is shaped to give even more bass compared to the rest of the spectrum, does that really mean the drivers can handle any more bass before clipping?
> 
> Here's a demo clip I made by boosting the bass in software (the rest of the FR has also been shaped according to my usual curve for the SHE3580 but the star of the show here is the bass):
> 
> ...


 

 OMG that sounds wonderful, I can't recall feeling that much bass before without an amp and some loud volume.  Listened to it with the fx1x BTW


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Those saying the FX101 has better bass than SHE3580.  It makes me wonder, at what point should one stop looking for more bass from the headphones' stock response and look to EQ instead?  I mean the SHE3580 has been measured to have some serious bass and subbass boost already, and hardly even rolls off at 20Hz.  Is is possible to make phones with even more subbass emphasis or would it just be more midbass?  Even if the FR is shaped to give even more bass compared to the rest of the spectrum, does that really mean the drivers can handle any more bass before clipping?
> 
> Here's a demo clip I made by boosting the bass in software (the rest of the FR has also been shaped according to my usual curve for the SHE3580 but the star of the show here is the bass):
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just listened to that with my FX101's. One word to describe that bass - BOOM!


----------



## EkiMx

I received both the FX40s and FX101s in the mail a couple days ago.
  FX101s seemed nice out of the box but I still need to burn them in.
  But the FX40s.. at first I was pretty amazed about the clarity up until maybe 40 minutes and I definitely had to yank them out of my head.
  The highs really hurt my ears . I've been running them through pink noise for 15 hours so far but they still hurt


----------



## Dsnuts

Carbon nanotubes require beat driven burn in more than colored noise. There have been a few guys that just tried pink noise with not too good of results. Get yourself a Drum and Bass compilation disc and blast them tunes on them drivers at aggressive volume levels. Don't worry those driver can handle the louder volumes. 70-80% max volume on players.. Try this method it works great both these earphones will sound great after 100 hours or so of this. Throw in an extra 50 hours for good measure.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Have at 'em!! Give those carbon nanotubes a beat-down.


----------



## nScott89

DSNuts, how loud are we talking? Hearing damage levels? 
  Edit: Also, which do you recommend more? The Monoprice 8320 or the Philips 3580? I read several pages and just now realized that I had been reading different numerical values....


----------



## Dsnuts

Because all players have different sound levels. What I do is. I first listen to them, crank up the volume to fairly loud to your ears. It should come to about 70%ish of max volume on most players.  Then take them out of your ears. Proceed to crank volume a half a notch more or 75% of max volume.. That should do it. Yes you should be able to hear the music play through the drivers and if you plan on doing this all night long. Just throw them in a drawer or better yet just cover the earphones with a jacket or blanket..
   
  In hind sight I love the MP8320 much as it has a sound that is uncommon among cheapos but the size of the earphones make them not too practical. Then you have to find the right tip for it as the stock tips are junk. The SHE3580 has a great sound right out of the box with no fit issues as they are small. I would get the SHE3580..
   
  If you ever need to get cables or order anything from Monoprice however. Why not try a MP8320.If your willing to try different tips and have normal to large ears they should fit fine.. Still one of the best earphones for Rock on this planet.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Thats exactly what the ckm500 feel like, with the fx101 being behind them. Hence why i am considering the cks77 and the fx40... might have to just get em all


 
   
  ...and why not ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ...they're certainly affordable.


----------



## kenchi1983

Quote: 





nscott89 said:


> DSNuts, how loud are we talking? Hearing damage levels?
> Edit: Also, which do you recommend more? The Monoprice 8320 or the Philips 3580? I read several pages and just now realized that I had been reading different numerical values....


 
   
  a friend gave me a pair of the monoprices. the sound is okayish compared to my visang ro1...i think theyre almost equals, but because of the fit and comfort issues i have only used them for testing purposes. IMO, they are a ugly pair of iems and quite clunky.  (i did not use the stock tips).
   
   
  edit: actually,  i tried them on again with the tips i use on the R01's, they fit snug but I do think i still prefer the more traditional iems that dont have a big circular exterior casing.


----------



## dustdevil

It seems that philips has recently released a new model that look almost identical to the she3580, called the she3500, I suppose some of you people might want to try them out. I wish I can try them out but they are not yet available here.
   
  Here's the link:
http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/she3500rd_00/prd/en/


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> It seems that philips has recently released a new model that look almost identical to the she3580, called the she3500, I suppose some of you people might want to try them out. I wish I can try them out but they are not yet available here.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.usa.philips.com/c/headphones/she3500rd_00/prd/en/


 
   
  The SHE3500 doesn't look much / any different from the 3580.  The only diff is the sensitivity is slightly lower (100 db vs 102 db).  I would bet the two sound identical, and that the 3500 is a "family" of same earphones with very slight differentiations for different applications or markets.


----------



## dustdevil

There are like 4 of the grados which looks nearly identical also, but sounds different, the sound signature might be similar though they could be more refined.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> The SHE3500 doesn't look much / any different from the 3580.  The only diff is the sensitivity is slightly lower (100 db vs 102 db).  I would bet the two sound identical, and that the 3500 is a "family" of same earphones with very slight differentiations for different applications or markets.



  
 If the sensitivity is different that's a big clue that the sound will be at least somewhat different.
  
 The SHH3580 looks just like a mic'ed version of the SHE3580 and yet they sound quite different:





Red: SHE3580, black: SHH3580


----------



## Omnom

Hi guys,
  My brothers on an expedition to japan in a few months and then I thought what a great opportunity for me to grab those famous CKM77's!
  But I have no clue what kind of store it would be, and how cheap it would be.
  Does anyone from japan have any idea, or even someone whose just visited there?
 Thanks


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





> daveyostrow said:
> 
> 
> > Thats exactly what the ckm500 feel like, with the fx101 being behind them. Hence why i am considering the cks77 and the fx40... might have to just get em all
> ...


 
  It can get to be much, phones lying around


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Yo, K-Mart be stepping their game up! Imagine my surprise, browsing their electronics to find the classic Koss Porta Pro, their KSC-75 siblings, and even the JVC FX101 and their brother the FR201. Both were competitively priced with online sellers ($19.99 and $29.99, respectively).
   
  Is K-Mart becoming an unlikely friend to the humble audiophile? I say, fruity-tooty yee-haw!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya so is the Local radio Shack but they decided to carry the beats and souls. Sells well the sales rep says but he get a lot of returns. Yup.


----------



## Ghostfit

Almost everyone carries a handset/handphone nowadays, the market for IEMs for listen to music/phone calls is huge beyond imagination.
   
  ...and everyone wants a piece of the pie !     ...over here, shops selling nothing but IEMs/headphones are springing up all over the place.


----------



## mochill

Just gotta say the she5105 is mind boggling...as how the hell it sounds so damn good...there is amazing amoundof bass and the mid are as athoritive as the bass and the treble is also az clear.. the soundstage is big aslo


----------



## Omnom

Ok, Just wondering if they're is anyone who knows of good ear tips that create a good seal, and DON'T POP OUT! I absolutely hate that.
  If anyone could suggest any please let me know, 
  Also if anyones willing to sell these so called 'Perfect Eartips' to me please let me know


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Ok, Just wondering if they're is anyone who knows of good ear tips that create a good seal, and DON'T POP OUT! I absolutely hate that.
> If anyone could suggest any please let me know,
> Also if anyones willing to sell these so called 'Perfect Eartips' to me please let me know


 
   
  I think the Sony Hybrids are pretty much the perfect tips. The only problem is the 2.5mm hole, while most IEMs have nozzles around 5mm, leading to a muffled sound. But you can try for yourself.
  I would also check out lostearbuds on eBay, he sells clones of lots of tips (including Hybrids). His Monster tips work really great for me.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

omnom said:


> Ok, Just wondering if they're is anyone who knows of good ear tips that create a good seal, and DON'T POP OUT! I absolutely hate that.
> If anyone could suggest any please let me know,
> Also if anyones willing to sell these so called 'Perfect Eartips' to me please let me know




Did you get the SHE3580 and FX101 already? Which phones have tips coming off for you?


----------



## Omnom

JVC, I find that the initial push in of the earphones works, but gradually they come out, so I want one that stays in without further push ins.
 Where could I get these from?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Have you tried their smallest tips?


----------



## Omnom

All of them, and none of them work for me, so what ear tips do u recommend?


----------



## slowpickr

I have had very good results with sony hybrids on all my iem 's including the fx 101 and SHE 3580.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Speaking of the SHE3580, those don't fall off?  How about putting SHE3580 tips on the FX101 (edit: Omnom?) ?


----------



## slowpickr

I don't have any issues with them falling off . The stock 3580 tips were worthless for me. Surprisingly though, the stock FX 101 tips sealed very well. The sonys seem to bring out a bit more bass though which is my peference.


----------



## hipster2010

I have the FX101 and I just got the CKM500. I am debating buying the FX40 just because and am wondering how it compares to the CKM500. Is it different enough to justify the purchase?


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX40 are worth trying out especially if you can get them for $21 or so. See that isn't the issue. It is how guys get very impressed with the sound and then they get curious about he FXD70 and then the FXD80.  These are the JVC trojan horse. Be warned.


----------



## JK1

I did some more listening on my HA-FX40, and the treble was too much. I now have great preference for the Panasonic RP-HJE355 instead.


----------



## Omnom

Umm, pretty hard to put them on put ill try, 
  But just saying these earphones are amazing, especially the bass,
  I really notice the difference between the 2, the FX101 having more sub-bass that gets in your head!!!
  But you can definitely tell its on the SHE3580 as well!!
  Thanks Dsnuts, another great recommendation,
  Now I'm kind of interested in getting those FX40s just to see what they're like


----------



## nScott89

Ok the fx101 has arrived. Out of the box I like them a lot but they certainly have a v-shaped sound signature. So much so that the bass overpowers the mids ever so slightly making them sound boomy. They aren't TOO boomy but they're not tight. I don't mind the recessed mids too badly. They are pretty smooth. Highs are not tinny at all and sound very nice, actually. 
   
  After about 90 hours of burn-in on the HA-FX40, I am very impressed by the change I'm hearing. The change from yesterday to today has probably been the biggest. They lack most of their sibilance, bass is nice and punchy, and mids are fairly neutral. I'ld say that these earphones are VERY neutral from what I'm hearing and imagine after another 50-100 hours they will be even more so from the change I've heard. I am very impressed, nearly floored, by how good these sound at this price. I'll probably buy another FX40 after the burn-in is complete just in case. 
   
  Thanks Dsnuts! Your recommendations have been pretty stellar.
   
  I really can't wait until my GR07 arrives to compare them to my well-burned HA-FX40. I think they may sound pretty similar.


----------



## mochill

Gotta try the she5105 and2100 they are truly amazing...one of the is a new earbud the2100 is what i got yesterday night at cvs.they are the comfort bud with 15mm driver in them bud they are so comfortable with amazing balanced sound and big soundstage...the clarity aslo very good


----------



## Libertad

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Gotta try the she5105 and2100 they are truly amazing...one of the is a new earbud the2100 is what i got yesterday night at cvs.they are the comfort bud with 15mm driver in them bud they are so comfortable with amazing balanced sound and big soundstage...the clarity aslo very good


 
  both modle look very interesting and are really cheap might pick up a pair love the looks of the 5105 very classy and nice find btw


----------



## Prakhar

Can anyone compare the FX-101 and the SHE3580s?

 Also I can get the Monster Turbines really cheaply, so would they be a step up from these iems or would they actually not sound as good?
   
   
  Thanks in Advance


----------



## Omnom

Well, i definitely an tell that using my ipod, the FX101s are much louder at the same volume, and they definitely have more bass that can be quite fatiguing at times, its head rattling.
  Haven't really used them much, but Im sure there are plenty out there who have


----------



## mochill

Someone on amazon review said that the extra bass earbuds sound exactly like their hd600s so tonight ima buy the from cvs


----------



## Omnom

So does anyone recommend earbuds that stay in my ear? The initial seal of the stock JVC HA FX101s are fine but then after a while they seem to lose that seal and pop out. So I don't get the pure music. I've tried every single bud i own, and they're all stock ones too, so are there any that won't do this?
 Please let me know asap


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> So does anyone recommend earbuds that stay in my ear? The initial seal of the stock JVC HA FX101s are fine but then after a while they seem to lose that seal and pop out. So I don't get the pure music. I've tried every single bud i own, and they're all stock ones too, so are there any that won't do this?
> 
> Please let me know asap




What you need to do buddy, is change the tips. Find a tip that works well with your ear hole and stick with it. When I had my FX1X which I assume are the same tips as FX101? they were terrible, they wouldn't seal and I'd lose the sound. It's not a matter of buying a new IEM that won't fall out but finding a tip that stays put!

Try some Sony Hybrid tips, they seem to work well for everyone. Also lift your ear on insertion so the IEM locks in.

Watch Crystal do it, she's a pro!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRs9_RuBuNE


----------



## Omnom

Wow that lifting the ear thing works perfectly!!!
  Its amazing such simple things solve a big solution!
  Anyway I didn't mean to say Earbuds, what i meant was eartips my bad sorry!

 about those sony hybrids... are they really that good? I mean does it add extra comfort or something?
 Does it enhance my music?
  In what way?
  Thanks again,
  Great help!


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Wow that lifting the ear thing works perfectly!!!
> Its amazing such simple things solve a big solution!
> Anyway I didn't mean to say Earbuds, what i meant was eartips my bad sorry!
> 
> ...




No problem, I thought that might of been the situation. 

Changing tips will basically form a better seal, although you're inserting them properly now you may not have 100% seal. Sealing properly can enhance bass as bass respose rely's on pushing air, the tighter a seal in your canal the better pressure your IEM has to work with. (like a tyre tube without any leaks, air can't escape) Insertion depth also changes the sound which comes with different tips. The soundstage can also change slightly, you may also find an IEM can become either closed in or airy by changing tips with a different size bore. (the hole size in the middle) Most importantly you never need to shove them all the way into your brain.... You just need an airtight seal. 

Here's some cheap Hybrids that work well.

http://shop.ebay.com.au/15shopgoods/m.html?_nkw=EP-Ex10A&_sacat=0&_trksid=p3911.m270.l1313&_sop=1&_odkw=&_osacat=0


----------



## Joe Bloggs

omnom said:


> So does anyone recommend earbuds that stay in my ear? The initial seal of the stock JVC HA FX101s are fine but then after a while they seem to lose that seal and pop out. So I don't get the pure music. I've tried every single bud i own, and they're all stock ones too, so are there any that won't do this?
> 
> Please let me know asap




Comply tips?


----------



## Omnom

Oh great thanks for that link,
  Ah are you saying that these ear tips offer these sound enhancements?
  Thanks again, works perfect!


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Oh great thanks for that link,
> Ah are you saying that these ear tips offer these sound enhancements?
> Thanks again, works perfect!




It not so much a sound enhancement rather than subtle change. don't be expecting too much. Those tips are what I used when the SHE3580 wouldn't respond properly for me.

I'm thinking they'll do the same for you. 

No worrys buddy, enjoy your toys.


----------



## Omnom

So what are you using currently?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> So what are you using currently?




On Phillips SHE3580 I use large size tips in the link I provided you with. 



See how they have some width to them? they have some bite to grab with...

I don't have FX101 though I imagine those same tips linked will work well. The problem with FX1X stock tips was they were really thin, they wouldn't grab hold of your canal without folding or breaking the seal really easily. Very silly design I Imagine used to cut costs, they might work for others not me, I threw them away immediately.


----------



## Omnom

Yea Im not gonna throw them away, Ill keep em, but Ill definitely look into those Sony Hybrids!
  Thanks Heaps man
  Your were of great help
  And also thanks for that link, I searched ebay before, but it didnt come up with this one so cheers


----------



## fromheaven

Sorry for not post before but looks like I have no too much free time.
The same day of my last post I got a senheisse IE 8 at eBay for 55 pounds more or less (I don't remember the exact amount but it was not more 60)
My first imppresion listening music was: I am lucky for not pay the real price for them. My second thought was: the Ie8 should cost just 10 or 15 pounds more than the Isurus if the prices would be according the sound quality. But well, after a month I could say that the Ie8 are great but I would never pay the real price for them. They are better than Isurus indeed and for the money that I paid too but I can say that some cheapo are just fine for the price. 
I gave my Isurus to my wife. I am kidding my Xtrememusic sound card with expensive sound capacitors for get the best of the ie8. 
If some of you is interested on the ie8 are available for around 60 pounds at eBay of UK.
As anecdote about the ie8 I can tell that I was listening daft punk and I could listened the ''parasite sounds'' of the synthesizers.
Once again sorry for my English. I WROTTE this post with my child on me too.


----------



## live1

thanks dsnuts.i love my 101s got the green and the pink lol.i also got the fx1x.im a base edd and im wondering about the cks77 do they blow away the 101s or are they a subtle upgrade.i saw the link a few pages bk ebay hongkong seller for cks 77 without pakageing.are these with the ext cable or not.and are they refurbs or something


----------



## live1

thanks dsnuts.i love my 101s got the green and the pink lol.i also got the fx1x.im a base edd and im wondering about the cks77 do they blow away the 101s or are they a subtle upgrade.i saw the link a few pages bk ebay hongkong seller for cks 77 without pakageing.are these with the ext cable or not.and are they refurbs or something


----------



## live1

u sure them ie8 aint fake thats well cheap


----------



## fromheaven

I was worried that they would be fake after buy them therefore I checked a video at youtube about this. I checked the tips to know that they are not fake and I would say 95% fir sure that everything looks genuine. But I have several complains because the cable is white near the jack when it is gray really because was over torsioned when was stored . the silver box do not close tight himself and fall apart "easily" and the logo in thevsilcer box is a little twisted but I would say that thebsoynd is great after a month. Maybe I would need to compare thenm with a shure or Wellstone to be sure but I do know to anybody who have them.


----------



## stozzer123

they sure sound fake.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





live1 said:


> thanks dsnuts.i love my 101s got the green and the pink lol.i also got the fx1x.im a base edd and im wondering about the cks77 do they blow away the 101s or are they a subtle upgrade.i saw the link a few pages bk ebay hongkong seller for cks 77 without pakageing.are these with the ext cable or not.and are they refurbs or something


 
   
  They are factory rejects meaning. They have imperfections. I know there are a few guys selling boxed pairs on the forums here. Try those instead. The Factory rejects are cheap for a reason. They don't come with all the tips and have minor imperfections and all of them require burn in for them to sound right..They are a nice upgrade to the FX101 or the FX1X in sound. If you can fine a used boxed pair that is even better.


----------



## dnullify

This isn't really a discovery, but i found my UE200s i impulse-bought at an airport before departure a couple years ago. I  listened to them for a grand total of 30 minutes then stuffed them back in the box and enjoyed my vacation.
   
  I burned them in for about 15 hours, and i've been listening them for the past day or two. I must say, I really like them quite a lot.
  Does anyone else own these? i paid $35 at the airport by the looks of the price tag, but the old version with "logitech" on them (not mine) are $17 on amazon. I'm not sure if they're the same, it appears they changed the accessories and the little branding. But if they're the same phones, $17 is a steal.
   
  I almost like them more than the FX101s, they're a tad bit more balanced and sibilance free- less bassy but they can dig into the sub bass if needed.
   
  I was also at Fry's the other day and picked up a pair of JVC flats for giggles. the 160 - current model for $17. Those are pretty darn good too! I'd say similar performance sound-wise as the porta pros and px100 but at 1/2 the price.


----------



## musicinmymind

[size=medium]I did try this music on TF10, X10, GR02 Bass, M4….none of them extend and rumbles the bass as FX101 does….for electro FX101 has become my bass specialty IEM.....I find almost same kind of rumble with D2k…[/size]
  [size=medium]for better isolation I did try Sony hybrids but to my surprise…there was no more rumbles…wide stock tips is best on them… [/size]


----------



## musicinmymind

Hi Dunuts
   
  [size=10pt]you suggested upgrades to FX40 (FX70,FX80), any suggestion on FX101 upgrades? [/size]
  [size=10pt]for improved SQ with same bass rumble…obviously[/size]


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> Hi Dunuts
> 
> [size=10pt]you suggested upgrades to FX40 (FX70,FX80), any suggestion on FX101 upgrades? [/size]
> [size=10pt]for improved SQ with same bass rumble…obviously[/size]


 
  good question! i also want to know. since Dsnuts said the FX101 are like the CKS77 ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





musicinmymind said:


> Hi Dunuts
> 
> [size=10pt]you suggested upgrades to FX40 (FX70,FX80), any suggestion on FX101 upgrades? [/size]
> [size=10pt]for improved SQ with same bass rumble…obviously[/size]


 
   
  Quote: 





zelda said:


> good question! i also want to know. since Dsnuts said the FX101 are like the CKS77 ...


 
   
   
  Well there is 2 choices both are upgrades to the FX101. The FX3X. Rare yes and these are the the highest end JVC bass earphones and a direct competitor to the CKS77.  Either way you guys can't go wrong with either the JVC FX3X and or the ATH-CKS77.  If you guy can get the FX3X for cheaper than a boxed pair of the CKS77 I would try them out. IF you guys can get a used pair of CKS77 for cheaper I would try those.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well there is 2 choices both are upgrades to the FX101. The FX3X. Rare yes and these are the the highest end JVC bass earphones and a direct competitor to the CKS77.  Either way you guys can't go wrong with either the JVC FX3X and or the ATH-CKS77.  If you guy can get the FX3X for cheaper than a boxed pair of the CKS77 I would try them out. IF you guys can get a used pair of CKS77 for cheaper I would try those.


 
  great! thanks!


----------



## live1

so whats the diff between these fx3x and fx1x they look the same.even the specs are the same


----------



## Dsnuts

The older FX3X was the higher end FX1X a much more refined version in sound and materials used, the newest being the FX101. What is the difference?  Bigger thicker wider sound for one. Even deeper bass over the FX101 as they use Carbon drivers. For guys that like what the FX101 does the FX3X is the direct upgrade over the FX101 even though it is an older earphone.  The sound tuning is similar to the FX101 but the dynamics are 2X more so. The biggest difference between the FX1X and the FX3X is the sounds on the FX3X are tight and much cleaner in overall presentation. Stage is very similar however.
   
  Bigger 10mm Carbon drivers and a metal housing contribute to the higher end JVC bass earphone sound. The guys that ended up getting them liked them much but they do need a solid burn in as they exhibit some spikes in the upper registers on open box. They smooth out with good burn in. Worth the money spent on ordering them from over seas. Somewhat of a rare earphone actually. Not too many have them.
   
  The reason why these are worth your hard earned cash is because I challenge anyone to put these FX3X against any bassy earphone and you guys will be surprised. To me these are so much better sounding than the MG7s, MMDTs, and competes very well against my CKS77s..I consider these one of the best bass earphones out there.


----------



## live1

wow thanks looks like il grab the fx3x then.as i love my 101s and my fx1x


----------



## musicinmymind

Dsnuts...thanks....right now I am happy with 101s....fx3x will be my next buy....


----------



## quisxx

If the fx3x doesn't work out for any of the guys looking for a fx101 upgrade, try the cks77 as D's recommended, you really will love them


----------



## daveyostrow

How would the fx3x compare directly to the cks77? im assuming smaller soundstage, but the fit may be better on the jvc's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right the sound stage of the CKS77 are unmatched. The FX3X does have a tighter sound over the CKS77 but I think it is due to the lesser stage on them.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Got the Fx40. Like them. WOuld consider the higher end offerings too. I am using custom ear molds that allow me to just plug an iem into them and voila. Since it makes the tip canal a bit longer than normal, I think that the highs are tamed a bit and the bass impact increased a bit. Makes for a nice balance with these.


----------



## Prakhar

What custom tips?


----------



## musicinmymind

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> What custom tips?


 
   
  +1


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> What custom tips?


 
   
http://www.etymotic.com/customfit/index.html
  Only custom tips I know of, not sure if they fit the JVC.


----------



## sofastreamer

today came the new superlux hd386. suuper smooth sound. nice sub bass rumble ultrasmooth mids and laidback highs. vers easY listening right out of the box with unbelievable wide soundstage. comparison to the old hd381 series will follow.


----------



## JosephKim

So I popped the fx40s in my ears for the first time yesterday. For about 10 minutes.. I'm going to let these burn in. Although I do not believe is drastic change from physical burn in, well see how these do. For those 10 minutes, they were just _bad_. They definitely sounded like $15-20 IEMs. I've read about the change after long burn in. So I'm not going to touch these until 100 hours lol.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> So I popped the fx40s in my ears for the first time yesterday. For about 10 minutes.. I'm going to let these burn in. Although I do not believe is drastic change from physical burn in, well see how these do. For those 10 minutes, they were just _bad_. They definitely sounded like $15-20 IEMs. I've read about the change after long burn in. So I'm not going to touch these until 100 hours lol.


 
   
  Try listening at lower volumes first


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> today came the new superlux hd386. suuper smooth sound. nice sub bass rumble ultrasmooth mids and laidback highs. vers easY listening right out of the box with unbelievable wide soundstage. comparison to the old hd381 series will follow.


 
   
  Nice! And with HD381 to compare with as well. Look forward to that!
   
   
  I got my CX870 today. Certainly worth re-discovering these since they are now found at a nice price, $25 - $35 depending. The one without one of the odd volume controls as well. Big airy stage, nice bass right out of the box(detailed, fairly tight and low reaching), good treble sparkle and detail, and throw in nice mids as well. Signature is slanted towards the bass at this point. Problem is the stock tips seem to not be doing all they can for the SQ and they are slightly smaller than standard. Philips tips will work etc. but your standard 5mm tips won't stay on without some kind of spacers. They just come with tips and a cleaning tool. No case or clip or other accessories but not as much of a crime as when they charged closer $100 for these.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> So I popped the fx40s in my ears for the first time yesterday. For about 10 minutes.. I'm going to let these burn in. Although I do not believe is drastic change from physical burn in, well see how these do. For those 10 minutes, they were just _bad_. They definitely sounded like $15-20 IEMs. I've read about the change after long burn in. So I'm not going to touch these until 100 hours lol.


 
   
  They're like a nice pair of very fitting designer's leather shoes, hurts like S**T the first time you wear them but after they're broken-in, they'll feel really good and you'll just want to wear them and go out !


----------



## sofastreamer

i am infected of upgraditis. as far as i own she3590, fx101, fx40 and i like fx40 best, which should be the next to buy? fxd80, cks77 or ckm500?
  i love clarity not overly warm sound. deep diggin sub bass rumble. wide soundstage please.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i am infected of upgraditis. as far as i own she3590, fx101, fx40 and i like fx40 best, which should be the next to buy? fxd80, cks77 or ckm500?
> i love clarity not overly warm sound. deep diggin sub bass rumble. wide soundstage please.


 
   
  Those are some conflicting specs for an IEM, especially if looking at lower cost offerings. CKM500 is warm with rumble bass; not all that clean. FXD80 is clean, good bass, but no rumble. How about full size cans?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i am infected of upgraditis. as far as i own she3590, fx101, fx40 and i like fx40 best, which should be the next to buy? fxd80, cks77 or ckm500?
> i love clarity not overly warm sound. deep diggin sub bass rumble. wide soundstage please.


 
   
  I've just finished burning a pair of Vsonic GR02 and am enjoying them much, definately an improvement over the FX40 in all areas, I would rate them as a side grade to the CKM500, both have great sound but with different signatures (the CKS77 is more of a basshead phone)
  The soundstage and forward mids of the GR02 are really astonishing, very musical, now I'm lusting over a pair of their flagship GR07 MkII.
   
  The FXD80 are super clear to the point that they sound lean, they have a slight edge over the GR02 in clarity but the GR02 is slightly more balanced overall.
   
  At less than 1/3 the price of the FXD80, I would recommend you to give them GR02 a listen.


----------



## eke2k6

sofastreamer said:


> i am infected of upgraditis. as far as i own she3590, fx101, fx40 and i like fx40 best, which should be the next to buy? fxd80, cks77 or ckm500?
> i love clarity not overly warm sound. deep diggin sub bass rumble. wide soundstage please.




You just described the GR07 you just bought


----------



## sofastreamer

ok, i will wait two weeks til it arrieves than. but waitung is hard to stand...


----------



## sofastreamer

fieldingmellish said:


> Those are some conflicting specs for an IEM, especially if looking at lower cost offerings. CKM500 is warm with rumble bass; not all that clean. FXD80 is clean, good bass, but no rumble. How about full size cans?




which cans would you recommend as portable?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i am infected of upgraditis. as far as i own she3590, fx101, fx40 and i like fx40 best, which should be the next to buy? fxd80, cks77 or ckm500?
> i love clarity not overly warm sound. deep diggin sub bass rumble. wide soundstage please.


 
  yamaha eph-100


----------



## sofastreamer

had the yamaha and i am the only one who got the eardrums pierced by them


----------



## stozzer123

what do you mean pierced?


----------



## sofastreamer

there is a treble spike somewhere that hurt my ears


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> there is a treble spike somewhere that hurt my ears


 
  That's odd.  The JVC's and AT's have more in the treble spike than the EPH's to my ears.  
   
  I just ordered the Sony MDR-XB90EX (16mm drivers) to see if it will compete with the CKS77's I previously owned.


----------



## sofastreamer

after nother day i have to correct me. fx40 s are too harsh, i like the philips much better. soundstage depth on philips also works better fo movies


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone here had any experience with the Hippo VB to compare with the fx3x or the cks77? Also in their price range... not that im considering them but just curious.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> That's odd.  The JVC's and AT's have more in the treble spike than the EPH's to my ears.
> 
> I just ordered the Sony MDR-XB90EX (16mm drivers) to see if it will compete with the CKS77's I previously owned.


 
  I'll be waiting to hear the comparison. CKS77 are my fav atm, Would be unfathomable if something could sound even better.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well there is 2 choices both are upgrades to the FX101. The FX3X. Rare yes and these are the the highest end JVC bass earphones and a direct competitor to the CKS77.  Either way you guys can't go wrong with either the JVC FX3X and or the ATH-CKS77.  If you guy can get the FX3X for cheaper than a boxed pair of the CKS77 I would try them out. IF you guys can get a used pair of CKS77 for cheaper I would try those.


 
   
   
   
  !!!!  i just got my FX40 and FX101 (and my SHE3580),  and now i got to buy those FX3X·...... why are you doing this DSNUTS!?!?!?  WHYYYYYYY?!?!?!..  STOP IT!
   
  Click *BUY IT NOW *... There goes more money out of my wallet!! and i thought this was a cheap Hobbie!!
   
  i am not reading more of this "Discovery" threads!!!  (until... tomorrow)


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. You gotta just enjoy what you have. You don't have to get earphones I suggest. It comes down to sound signatures you guys like.  Detail sparkle clean..FX40< FXD70, FXD80.   Bass bass and more bass FX101< CKS77, FX3X.
   
  Merely upgrades from the budget stuff we got here on this thread..


----------



## sofastreamer

and where to put the ckm500?


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> and where to put the ckm500?


 
  +1


----------



## live1

so dsnuts whats better fx3x or cks77 .what should i get.as u can tell im a base head uk garage producer.did u say fx3x has harsh treble as i hate bright highs


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





live1 said:


> so dsnuts whats better fx3x or cks77 .what should i get.as u can tell im a base head uk garage producer.did u say fx3x has harsh treble as i hate bright highs


 
  Both are very easy to listen to the FX3X has some peakiness in the upper registers on open box but smooths out over some aggressive burn in. The CKS77 is an easy earphone to listen to and just enjoy your music.. The CKS77 is similar in sound to what Monster does with their earphones. Big, wide bold full sound..Both are excellent for bassy music in general and are comparable to each other. I would go for the best deal on either one. Which ever one will have the better price.
   
  CKM500 is a great earphone in its own right. too many good earphones. These would be for the guys that want something that does more than just bassy music.. These sound great for every genre actually. These represent the new Audio Technica house sound.. Great detailed highs and lush mids on these make any music sound fantastic.. I would put these as a nice alternative to new JVC earphones.


----------



## DannyBai

Just got these in today.  Way more comfortable than the EX1000's but definitely not the same sound sig.  These are bassy but not like the CKS77's.  The bass on these are deep but doesn't have the impact like the S77's do.  Probably need lots of burn to get the ideal sound.  So far the stage is huge and orchestra music sounds really good.  Threw some dub on and I don't get the same impact as I did with the S77's.  Pretty though.


----------



## Zelda

looks nice! how much did you pay for them?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> looks nice! how much did you pay for them?


 
  They were $168 with EMS shipping.  Not a good deal but oh well.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Just got these in today.  Way more comfortable than the EX1000's but definitely not the same sound sig.  These are bassy but not like the CKS77's.  The bass on these are deep but doesn't have the impact like the S77's do.  Probably need lots of burn to get the ideal sound.  So far the stage is huge and orchestra music sounds really good.  Threw some dub on and I don't get the same impact as I did with the S77's.  Pretty though.


 
  that is just lovely and i just ordered one. how would you describe the mids and the highs?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> that is just lovely and i just ordered one. how would you describe the mids and the highs?


 
  Very good.  They did a good job tuning these.  Vocals sound good, not too forward but definitely not recessed.  Treble is smooth, no sign of sibilance.  Not on the level of detail the JVC FXD series.  These are for sure bass cannons.  The bass sort of reminds me of the Aurisonics ASG 1.2's.  No mid bass hump, deep sub-bass.  Listening to Nas-Cherry Wine and Amy Winehouse's voice sounds fantastic.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Very good.  They did a good job tuning these.  Vocals sound good, not too forward but definitely not recessed.  Treble is smooth, no sign of sibilance.  Not on the level of detail the JVC FXD series.  These are for sure bass cannons.  The bass sort of reminds me of the Aurisonics ASG 1.2's.  No mid bass hump, deep sub-bass.  Listening to Nas-Cherry Wine and Amy Winehouse's voice sounds fantastic.


 
  great, just what i wanted to hear. the build quality looks sturdy too. thanks for the reply. now the wait


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny I am greatful to you my friend. I think more guys will be able to check them out now. I am interested as well but I had to slow down on the earphone purchases but I will eventually own one of these for certain. Those look too nice. Lol! It got me at Extra Bass. But the thought of a more refined XB41EX.


----------



## mochill

Thanks for the impression of the xb90x just what i wanted to hear about them....now ima save up for them(i was the first to inform everyone about them hear ).....oh yeah when did you ordered yours from danny?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Danny I am greatful to you my friend. I think more guys will be able to check them out now. I am interested as well but I had to slow down on the earphone purchases but I will eventually own one of these for certain. Those look too nice. Lol! It got me at Extra Bass. But the thought of a more refined XB41EX.


 
  I've never owned any Sony earphones before except the EX1000's, so I can't compare them to any but I did own the XB500, 700 and 1000 headphones and these earphones are somewhat similar to the XB1000's with better mids.  I really do enjoy them and it's a bass lovers delight.  
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Thanks for the impression of the xb90x just what i wanted to hear about them....now ima save up for them(i was the first to inform everyone about them hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I knew I saw a post about them somewhere so I've been keeping my eye on the release date.  I purchased them from an ebay seller that I purchased the FXD80's from.  Sakurahijiri is the seller.  Not the cheapest but his service is fantastic.  Ordered early am on the 22nd and received on the 24th.  He includes free candies and teas too.


----------



## mochill

Ohh yea i also ordered fhe fxds from him to but i got no candies or tea(sad face ...) but at least i have the awesome fxds ...gonna order them sexy sony soon ......maybe by the end of next week  and thanks danny.


----------



## mochill

Ohh snap a xb1000 competator dammmmn .......now i really gotta get them cuz when i demoed the 1000 at the sony store i was so amazed at the kind of bass they put out just ear suction type .


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Ohh yea i also ordered fhe fxds from him to but i got no candies or tea(sad face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Ohh snap a xb1000 competator dammmmn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Man, you will love the Sony's.  I am in bass bliss with these.  I tried all 3 JVC FXD's and they sounded bass thin after the Sony's.  It might be the best big bass I've heard in an iem.  Just drops deep and rumbles.  The soundstage is massive but it's soooo good.  The FXD80's and 60's aren't so bad compared but the 70's just sounded compressed after hearing the Sony's.  After the comparisons with the JVC's, the treble on the Sony's are not bad at all.  There is plenty of sparkle and I still think the vocals are very good also.  I have around 20 hours on them now.  These rank pretty high boys and girls.  
   
  Dsnuts, really nice of you to change up the title of the thread.  Quite the unselfish, good guy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey last time I checked, this is indeed the discovery thread no? Guys that post new impressions on my thread with pics get a title. Especially nice looking new Sony dynamics with the words extra bass on the packaging. I just spent a grip of cash on a new Alienware  Laptop I just bought otherwise I would be all over these. I will wait a bit before I order one but I will eventually get one. In the mean while run with it Danny, these earphones seem like a very nice high end bass earphones. Perhaps these will be the upgrade to the CKS77 and the FX3X,. Which is what I am looking for..
   
  Nvm. I just bought a pair. Need some new bass earphones with wide stage. 16mm drivers! I am all over them!


----------



## marlonmarabe

I hope these are better than my previously owned xb1000 or i will be very disappointed. The problem with the xb1000 was the recessed mids and screechy treble. The bass though was just pure deep pounding that gives me a good headache


----------



## FieldingMellish

How come all the JVC and Sony in this thread are available only in China or Japan? Are they never going to be imported and distributed in the US?


----------



## dnullify

I was at target yesterday, and habitually stopped by the headphone isle.
   
  Saw a bunch of either new or previously unnoticed philips models. Prices were pretty inflated over most internet prices, but it's target...
   
  Anyway, does anyone know anything about the following models? SHE7000 SHE8000 SHE5105
   
  The SHE5105 cityscape looked pretty neat - stylish, tough, and the mic looks cool and useful; although it's at $50 and that's out of "cheap enough to try for the sake of it" price range. anything over $30, and I have to give it some thought.
   
   
  As a side note, the UE200 is still only $17 on amazon. I've got about 60 hours burn in and some odd number of hours of use, and they're still one heck of a bargain at that price. the $17 version comes with much better accessories and packaging than the newer ($26) product as well, and the sound is identical from my experience (i now own both).
  Again, not much of a discovery but i've read surprisingly little about the UE200s.
   
  There are also a number of cheaper v-modas i've given very little attention to previously that i haven't really read much about...
   
  cheers


----------



## bjaardker

Well, my favorite pair of JVCs has already bit it. My beloved HA-FX40s have a short in the cable right at the IEM itself. I'm assuming I might be able to disassemble, clip, strip, and re-solder, need to get a soldering iron first though since my only iron is way too heavy duty for work that delicate. I didn't baby them, but I always had them coiled nicely in a hardshell case, so I don't know what could have happened,  I think the lack of strain reliefs was definitely the culprit here.
   
  I LOVE the sound signature of these phones. I'm wondering if it might be worth it to get the FX70 or 80s instead of just getting another pair of these. Something that might last a little longer.
   
  Oh well... RIP FX40s.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey last time I checked, this is indeed the discovery thread no? Guys that post new impressions on my thread with pics get a title. Especially nice looking new Sony dynamics with the words extra bass on the packaging. I just spent a grip of cash on a new Alienware  Laptop I just bought otherwise I would be all over these. I will wait a bit before I order one but I will eventually get one. In the mean while run with it Danny, these earphones seem like a very nice high end bass earphones. Perhaps these will be the upgrade to the CKS77 and the FX3X,. Which is what I am looking for..
> 
> Nvm. I just bought a pair. Need some new bass earphones with wide stage. 16mm drivers! I am all over them!


 
   
  It's a different kind of bass but I would say it's an upgrade.  
  Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> I hope these are better than my previously owned xb1000 or i will be very disappointed. The problem with the xb1000 was the recessed mids and screechy treble. The bass though was just pure deep pounding that gives me a good headache


 
  I would say these are better than the XB1000's.  Those were the worst ones of the 3 models.  I actually liked the XB500's the best.  These have the XB1000 bass but much better mids and treble.


----------



## NuckinFutz

How do you think these compare to the Eterna V1 you had Danny?


----------



## DannyBai

How do you think these compare to the Eterna V1 you had Danny?

The eterna's had a much thicker bass and more mid-bass. The Sony's are all about sub-bass rumble. It's been awhile since I've heard the eterna's so that's about all that I can remember. I would say the Sony's are a big step up from the eterna's if you dig the sound sig. Of the Sony's. Build wise, there's really no comparison. Sony's are much better.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Well, my favorite pair of JVCs has already bit it. My beloved HA-FX40s have a short in the cable right at the IEM itself. I'm assuming I might be able to disassemble, clip, strip, and re-solder, need to get a soldering iron first though since my only iron is way too heavy duty for work that delicate. I didn't baby them, but I always had them coiled nicely in a hardshell case, so I don't know what could have happened,  I think the lack of strain reliefs was definitely the culprit here.
> 
> I LOVE the sound signature of these phones. I'm wondering if it might be worth it to get the FX70 or 80s instead of just getting another pair of these. Something that might last a little longer.
> 
> Oh well... RIP FX40s.


 
   
   
  Brainwave B2 and the JVC HA-FXD80, both very nice. 80's more lush than the B2; both refined; more bass with the 80's. But - cost several times the stupid-cheap HA-FX40's. Which some might consider an inexpensive disposable as compared to, say, HiFiman's REO.


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't been this excited about a Sony iem for a while. I look forward to them.


----------



## NuckinFutz

dannybai said:


> How do you think these compare to the Eterna V1 you had Danny?
> The eterna's had a much thicker bass and more mid-bass. The Sony's are all about sub-bass rumble. It's been awhile since I've heard the eterna's so that's about all that I can remember. I would say the Sony's are a big step up from the eterna's if you dig the sound sig. Of the Sony's. Build wise, there's really no comparison. Sony's are much better.




The Sony do sound good, I love the eterna but only with eq, drop that mid bass down! Don't think the Sony's are available in the UK though


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I haven't been this excited about a Sony iem for a while. I look forward to them.


 
  I hope I didn't hype these up too much, but I really think they are awesome.  Glad you are getting a pair.  Looking forward to your take on them.
  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> The Sony do sound good, I love the eterna but only with eq, drop that mid bass down! Don't think the Sony's are available in the UK though


 
  I really liked the eterna's too but iem's have come a long way just within the last few months.  I had to order mine from Japan and it just came out last week so it might take awhile to reach overseas sales.  I wish I lived in Japan.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have always been a fan of sony sound but they have kinda faltered as of late. Back to the Olympics. !
  These sound like something exciting from Sony.


----------



## secondary

just out of curiosity how does fx101 compare to senn hd595.
   
  i understand they are both very very different.
   
  in uk it seems fx40 isn't yet available which i understand has better clarity than 101
   
  But if someone can just give me some simple comparison that would be great. !
   
  I fell in love with 595's detail but had to sell it due to finance. It would really mean so much to me if these fx101 that I ordered just now upon reading the reviews here can come close.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know which iem kinda reminds me a bit of the Senheisser HD595s is the new JVC FXD80.. The FX101 smaller stage and clean dynamics ,great fun sound with solid subbass and being in ears they will not even come close to the stage that is the HD595. The FX101 is more for casual use and enjoying some bassy tunes.. The FXD80 has a much much higher end sound and while these won't have the stage of the Senns. They have some of the best detail and clean sound for earphones with much air much like an open Sennheiser sound has. Theres the sub bass on the FXD80 is even better than the Senns actually as you can amp them to have plenty of bass end. The Senns not so much. But on the go they have a very high quality sound for the cost they are worth every penny to get one.


----------



## H20Fidelity

secondary said:


> just out of curiosity how does fx101 compare to senn hd595.
> 
> i understand they are both very very different.
> 
> ...




Like comparing a raw potato in dirt to a hot women naked on the beach.

That's how they compare.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Well, my favorite pair of JVCs has already bit it. My beloved HA-FX40s have a short in the cable right at the IEM itself. I'm assuming I might be able to disassemble, clip, strip, and re-solder, need to get a soldering iron first though since my only iron is way too heavy duty for work that delicate. I didn't baby them, but I always had them coiled nicely in a hardshell case, so I don't know what could have happened,  I think the lack of strain reliefs was definitely the culprit here.
> 
> I LOVE the sound signature of these phones. I'm wondering if it might be worth it to get the FX70 or 80s instead of just getting another pair of these. Something that might last a little longer.
> 
> Oh well... RIP FX40s.


 
  Get yourself the FXD70s. It is the upgrade to the FX40 sound more than the FXD80. Think of them as a more refined FX40 in micro HD version. I absolutely love the smooth textured bass end of the FXD70s. They take amping like a champ too. Or these new Sonys might be the new bass champs for me. I have to hear them I am gonna guess some of the best sub bass but we will see. The Sonys for something new the FXD70 is a direct upgrade on the FX40 sound. Very cool looking iems. Can't go wrong with either or. I can safely say Danny and I share similar taste in sound so I am certain these Sonys are gonna be all that he says.. I will add an impression of them once I get them. We will see how they fair against the CKS77, FX3X..


----------



## Jqool

Hey Dsnuts, I've been following this threat for a few months already. Thanks to your chipos discoveries, I now own the 201s =101s but now I'm tented to get me the FX40s. But I'm looking for a more balanced (clarity, decent soundstage but with some rumble bass) sound as well. Which would be a closer upgrade to what I'm looking for, between the FXD70s or the CKM500? especially now, that my budget is just good enough to get any of these two bad boys.


----------



## Avanish11

So it's been about 2 weeks since I bought the FX101s. The sibilance has improved considerably, and isn't even a problem anymore. The bass extension remains deep, but doesn't sound as muddy anymore. The mids are still a bit recessed, but I prefer the V-shaped sound anyways, so it's not a big deal for me. The only thing is that I wish these had a better cable. My old buds were Meelecs, so I was spoiled by the quality of their cable. How hard would it be to recable these?


----------



## marlonmarabe

my pair has arrived here on my country now. should be with me by wednesday next week latest


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Did it come with a mic?
   
  How these IEMs score compared to best bang of the buck IEMs talked about in this thread ([size=small]HAFX101, HAFX40, etc.) or more expensive ones (FXD60, 70, 80, CK500, VSonic GR02)?[/size]
   
  [size=small]By the way, which one of these are the most suitable for working out, running? Will they manage sweat and microphonics well?[/size]
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Just got these in today.  Way more comfortable than the EX1000's but definitely not the same sound sig.  These are bassy but not like the CKS77's.  The bass on these are deep but doesn't have the impact like the S77's do.  Probably need lots of burn to get the ideal sound.  So far the stage is huge and orchestra music sounds really good.  Threw some dub on and I don't get the same impact as I did with the S77's.  Pretty though.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Did it come with a mic?
> 
> How these IEMs score compared to best bang of the buck IEMs talked about in this thread ([size=small]HAFX101, HAFX40, etc.) or more expensive ones (FXD60, 70, 80, CK500, VSonic GR02)?[/size]
> 
> [size=small]By the way, which one of these are the most suitable for working out, running? Will they manage sweat and microphonics well?[/size]


 
  It doesn't come with mic but it's quite comfortable and light.  The housing is quite big but I haven't had any issues with comfort or having them fall out.  Only problem with using them running is that you can't wear these over-ear.  The large strain reliefs do not allow for this to happen.  The flat cord works well against microphonics and tangling.  
   
  Best way to compare the Sony's to the ones you listed is that the Sony's have bass that reaches lower but cleaner than the FX101 and FX40, but competes well in other frequencies with the FXD70, 80.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> It doesn't come with mic but it's quite comfortable and light.  The housing is quite big but I haven't had any issues with comfort or having them fall out.  Only problem with using them running is that you can't wear these over-ear.  The large strain reliefs do not allow for this to happen.  The flat cord works well against microphonics and tangling.
> 
> Best way to compare the Sony's to the ones you listed is that the Sony's have bass that reaches lower but cleaner than the FX101 and FX40, but competes well in other frequencies with the FXD70, 80.


 
   
  Sounds sweet by that description.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jqool said:


> Hey Dsnuts, I've been following this threat for a few months already. Thanks to your chipos discoveries, I now own the 201s =101s but now I'm tented to get me the FX40s. But I'm looking for a more balanced (clarity, decent soundstage but with some rumble bass) sound as well. Which would be a closer upgrade to what I'm looking for, between the FXD70s or the CKM500? especially now, that my budget is just good enough to get any of these two bad boys.


 
   
  Both of them are comparable but the CKM500 does win out in sound stage and more depth to the sounds. The isolation is not that good on the CKM500 but makes up for it will a very nice full sound. These are more of the clear upgrade to the FX101 type dynamic sound  and the FXD70 the upgrade to the FX40..I think either way you will do fine. Both punch way above their price in sound quality. Look on the sale forums here I think I saw a few guys selling their CKM500 for cheap. The CKM500 are one of those iems that everyone should have in their collection just to have..One of my all time favorites. The new JVCs are creeping up there for me too though. haha. Love this hobby.
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> It doesn't come with mic but it's quite comfortable and light.  The housing is quite big but I haven't had any issues with comfort or having them fall out.  Only problem with using them running is that you can't wear these over-ear.  The large strain reliefs do not allow for this to happen.  The flat cord works well against microphonics and tangling.
> 
> Best way to compare the Sony's to the ones you listed is that the Sony's have bass that reaches lower but cleaner than the FX101 and FX40, but competes well in other frequencies with the FXD70, 80.


 
   
  There for I am excited to get them.


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> It doesn't come with mic but it's quite comfortable and light.  The housing is quite big but I haven't had any issues with comfort or having them fall out.  Only problem with using them running is that you can't wear these over-ear.  The large strain reliefs do not allow for this to happen.  The flat cord works well against microphonics and tangling.
> 
> Best way to compare the Sony's to the ones you listed is that the Sony's have bass that reaches lower but cleaner than the FX101 and FX40, but competes well in other frequencies with the FXD70, 80.


 
   
  Now the hardest question. Does Sony justify its price over "usual suspects" mentioned here?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Now the hardest question. Does Sony justify its price over "usual suspects" mentioned here?


 
  They do cost more than the FXD80's but for me the price is justifiable for the soundstage and bass depth alone.  I love bass and soundstage in iem's and headphones but not when it's not done well and fatiguing.  I do not get that with the Sony's.  These sound like full size open headphones and are better than the XB1000's at about half the price.  I also prefer these over the EX1000's which was amazing but the fit and the piercing treble was a deal breaker.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm just excited for Dsnuts and others to get these at some point and hear your impressions.  I would be shocked if people don't like these at all.


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They do cost more than the FXD80's but for me the price is justifiable for the soundstage and bass depth alone.  I love bass and soundstage in iem's and headphones but not when it's not done well and fatiguing.  I do not get that with the Sony's.  These sound like full size open headphones and are better than the XB1000's at about half the price.  I also prefer these over the EX1000's which was amazing but the fit and the piercing treble was a deal breaker.


 
   
  Oh, man, that sounds so tempting. At the beginning I was looking for decent IEMs I can work out with and I found several threads about these "amazing" 15 USD IEMs. I was about to get one pair of them, but then I saw your comments about Sony. If it wouldn't be high price tag..can't think of something happening to them during work out sessions. ==


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Oh, man, that sounds so tempting. At the beginning I was looking for decent IEMs I can work out with and I found several threads about these "amazing" 15 USD IEMs. I was about to get one pair of them, but then I saw your comments about Sony. If it wouldn't be high price tag..can't think of something happening to them during work out sessions. ==


 
  With the right fit, I can't imagine them falling out while running but not being able to put them over-ear would be a drawback I think.  They are plenty light so it could work.  I also ordered the younger siblings in the series, the XB30 and XB60 because I love the XB90's so much.  Those have smaller 13.5mm drivers but I believe you still can't put them over-ear because of the same form factor but I'll report back.  Still, they are not very cheap so maybe something like the JVC FX40 for working out and XB90 for everything else might make sense.


----------



## Prakhar

...Must Resist...


----------



## Dsnuts

Resistance is futile. 
   
  This pic man.

   
  See now this is how Sony gotta display them. Sold!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Does it kick the CKM-500'S butt?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Does it kick the CKM-500'S butt?


 
  It does not, but it's a whole different sound which I enjoy just as much, actually more at the moment since it's getting more head time.


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> With the right fit, I can't imagine them falling out while running but not being able to put them over-ear would be a drawback I think.  They are plenty light so it could work.  I also ordered the younger siblings in the series, the XB30 and XB60 because I love the XB90's so much.  Those have smaller 13.5mm drivers but I believe you still can't put them over-ear because of the same form factor but I'll report back.  Still, they are not very cheap so maybe something like the JVC FX40 for working out and XB90 for everything else might make sense.


 
   
  How FX40 or other cheaper alternatives fare for sports? Can they be worn over the ear, microphonics? I assume you had them all, so any further comments would be grateful.


----------



## Jqool

Hey Ds, thanx for your recommendation. I'm sure that I'm gonna enjoy this bad boys (CKM500s) very much. Do you think that by replacing the tips, would help to improve the isolation? if so, what tips would you recommend?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well they have a vent hole in the back of the air chamber which leaks sound to the earphone and out. So no matter what tip you are gonna use it will not isolate as much as a true closed design but it is the reason why the CKM500 has such a nice stage in sound..I did get some better tips that actually helps enhance the stage and sound a bit. I would first get the earphones and give them a good burn in. The Meelec double flange tips you can get on their web site works great and also the Auveo tips you can buy at Radioshack also works great on them.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> How FX40 or other cheaper alternatives fare for sports? Can they be worn over the ear, microphonics? I assume you had them all, so any further comments would be grateful.


 
  I just think the fx40 were one the best sounding budget iem's that I've heard thanks to this thread.  I find most iem's worn over ear rids microphonics pretty well.  The fx40's are tiny so it should work well for sports.  I recommend them because the sound vs value is fantastic.  It's built well and quite small, has deep bass and clarity is amazing for the budget.  As Dsnuts recommends, burn these in for best sound.  There's plenty of other budget iem's but the sound signature of these are very good for louder environments.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I just think the fx40 were one the best sounding budget iem's that I've heard thanks to this thread.  I find most iem's worn over ear rids microphonics pretty well.  The fx40's are tiny so it should work well for sports.  I recommend them because the sound vs value is fantastic.  It's built well and quite small, has deep bass and clarity is amazing for the budget.  As Dsnuts recommends, burn these in for best sound.  There's plenty of other budget iem's but the sound signature of these are very good for louder environments.


 
   
  Ditto. I A/B'ed them with the FXT90 and there was only about a 10% difference. Similar signature too.


----------



## lilboozy

Is the fx101 better than the meelec m9?


----------



## Omnom

Hell Bloody Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hipster2010

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Is the fx101 better than the meelec m9?


 
  completely. IMO it is not a contest at all


----------



## Zelda

talking about comparisions:
  anyone can compare the brainwavz M4  vs the FX40 AND vs the FX101?


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





zelda said:


> talking about comparisions:
> anyone can compare the brainwavz M4  vs the FX40 AND vs the FX101?


 
   
  Including VSonic GR02.


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I just think the fx40 were one the best sounding budget iem's that I've heard thanks to this thread.  I find most iem's worn over ear rids microphonics pretty well.  The fx40's are tiny so it should work well for sports.  I recommend them because the sound vs value is fantastic.  It's built well and quite small, has deep bass and clarity is amazing for the budget.  As Dsnuts recommends, burn these in for best sound.  There's plenty of other budget iem's but the sound signature of these are very good for louder environments.


 
   
  Thanks, man, for taking up some time to answer my questions, especially when you probably were asked these questions before. 
   
  By the way, what's your source? Did you try any of these IEMs with Sony DAP? Did Sony IEMs would have any advantage paired with Sony DAP? I'm thinking either to get XB90EX with E series Sony DAP (had in my list E465, but they updated series with E475) or Clip Zip with FX40.


----------



## LizardKing1

Quote: 





zelda said:


> talking about comparisions:
> anyone can compare the brainwavz M4  vs the FX40 AND vs the FX101?


 
   
  I don't have my M4 anymore, but I remember it having more of a low-end, _maybe_ better bass extension. The mids were a bit recessed on the M4, but nothing extreme, just the usual for a fun sound signature, on the FX40 it's more that they don't sound very natural. And although the M4 had good detail, the FX40 is plenty more textured. Also the M4 had driver flex in one channel (common issue, from what I read), while the FX40 doesn't.


----------



## secondary

Can anyone recommend if sony hybrid earbuds go well with fx101 ?
   
  the stock tips become quite irritating after a short while. So a further comment on comfort would also be great !
   
  Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts

These are lovely. I got EMS shipping for free. Lol. So this was a nice surprise. Right from open box. One word that comes to mind. Smooooooth. These have a very smooth sound.. @Danny. I noticed the Sony hybrids restrict the sounds on these powerful earphones a tad. Use the Auveo tips from Radio Shack on these. It seems to open up the sounds a bit more.
   
  The Sub bass on these are unreal. I have no doubts in my mind these reach vibration levels. These remind me of a much better  Velodyne vpulse. The sub bass is so strong on these much like the vpulse but don't sacrifice the other frequencies..These are definitely bass earphonesX10. Some of the hardest hitting sub bass rumble I have heard on any earphone. They sound a bit like my EX600 but with an added 16in Sub woofer. Lol! Time for some burn in..So far it is an easy listen but I want just a tad more highs emphasis. I can tell they need a good burn in so that is where they are going. Will be back with more impressions.
   
  I am impressed with the build quality on these. It is top notch. Very strong build flat cable that has very minimal microphonics. Nice added case.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Thanks, man, for taking up some time to answer my questions, especially when you probably were asked these questions before.
> 
> By the way, what's your source? Did you try any of these IEMs with Sony DAP? Did Sony IEMs would have any advantage paired with Sony DAP? I'm thinking either to get XB90EX with E series Sony DAP (had in my list E465, but they updated series with E475) or Clip Zip with FX40.


 
  I don't own a Sony DAP but I bet it would sound pretty awesome with them.  I've been mainly using them out of my iphone and it sounds fantastic.  I occasionally hook them up to the DX100 or the HP-P1 and the sound improves but I still enjoy them just as much without using the expensive equipment.  By the way, I was experimenting over-ear and it does work.  Just not as comfortable but it works.  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These are lovely. I got EMS shipping for free. Lol. So this was a nice surprise. Right from open box. One word that comes to mind. Smooooooth. These have a very smooth sound.. @Danny. I noticed the Sony hybrids restrict the sounds on these powerful earphones a tad. Use the Auveo tips from Radio Shack on these. It seems to open up the sounds a bit more.
> 
> The Sub bass on these are unreal. I have no doubts in my mind these reach vibration levels. These remind me of a much better  Velodyne vpulse. The sub bass is so strong on these much like the vpulse but don't sacrifice the other frequencies..These are definitely bass earphonesX10. Some of the hardest hitting sub bass rumble I have heard on any earphone. They sound a bit like my EX600 but with an added 16in Sub woofer. Lol! Time for some burn in..So far it is an easy listen but I want just a tad more highs emphasis. I can tell they need a good burn in so that is where they are going. Will be back with more impressions.
> 
> I am impressed with the build quality on these. It is top notch. Very strong build flat cable that has very minimal microphonics. Nice added case.


 
  I totally agree on the tips.  I've been only using the Auveo tips for the same reason.  Almost every other earphone I've gone back to the original supplied tips but the Sony's will always have the Auveo tips on them.  Smooth is a perfect description of these.  These don't fatigue me one bit.  The bass is phenomenal, I've yet to hear such awesome sub-bass rumble and it doesn't just take over the whole sound.  Thanks for some needed impressions and looking forward to some more.


----------



## Sicilian0

Dsnuts, you could have gotten customes with all the cash you have spent on iem's! Love the motivation and the reviews! You surely help many us out there that can't afford to iem shop, your a connoisseur and a gentleman.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya this is true but I am all about the universal sound. I think there is so much more we as a community have not found yet. I might venture into custom territory some day but for me I am very happy with the newer universals that seem to be getting better and better every year. This year being one of the best if not the best I have ever witnessed. The CKS77 CKM500 FX101 FX40 FXD60 FXD70 FXD80 and now these new Sony Extra bass series..It makes sense that we are seeing the emergence of greatness that we can all afford..Competition among the Japanese companies is a great thing. It is good to see Sony step up to the plate with something that is very nice on the consumer level.. These new XB90EX will definitely compete well with JVCs FX3X and ATs CKS77.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





secondary said:


> Can anyone recommend if sony hybrid earbuds go well with fx101 ?
> 
> the stock tips become quite irritating after a short while. So a further comment on comfort would also be great !
> 
> Thank you.


 
   
  I just tried the tips that came with my new Sony XB90EX with my FX101..Works great. Sounds great. It is a tight fit onto the nozzle but it works. Sony hybrids are some of the most comfy tips on the planet. If you live in the US. Go to your local Radio Shack and get some Auveo tips which have a wider nozzle. But these Sony Hybrids sound perfectly fine with the FX101.


----------



## slowpickr

dsnuts said:


> I just tried the tips that came with my new Sony XB90EX with my FX101..Works great. Sounds great. It is a tight fit onto the nozzle but it works. Sony hybrids are some of the most comfy tips on the planet. If you live in the US. Go to your local Radio Shack and get some Auveo tips which have a wider nozzle. But these Sony Hybrids sound perfectly fine with the FX101.




+ 1. Sony hybrids are best all around for me!


----------



## Dsnuts

You know I think this is a new discovery for me. I have no issue with stock tip but the Hybrids it sound great. Or maybe cuz I haven't been listening to these much as of late. Oh man the FX101 is so much a fun earphone. Love em.
   
  I have to compare the XB90 to the Vpulse and ASG-1s. I can see why Danny mentions the ASG-1..The rumble in the jungle I like to call it. The bass is outragious on these. They sound like a big roomy bass end. Full on low lows. Lol. I am impressed with the vocal clarity for being so bassy. I will keep them on the burn but guys that love their big roomy brawny bass these live up to the advertised lettering on the box with flying colors. The sub bass is unreal..It is your guilty bass pleasure. I was getting an ear drum massage from Lil Wayne's Nightmare of the bottom.
   
  The stage is awesome on these too. Trance is sick on these.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know I think this is a new discovery for me. I have no issue with stock tip but the Hybrids it sound great. Or maybe cuz I haven't been listening to these much as of late. Oh man the FX101 is so much a fun earphone. Love em.
> 
> I have to compare the XB90 to the Vpulse and ASG-1s. I can see why Danny mentions the ASG-1..The rumble in the jungle I like to call it. The bass is outragious on these. They sound like a big roomy bass end. Full on low lows. Lol. I am impressed with the vocal clarity for being so bassy. I will keep them on the burn but guys that love their big roomy brawny bass these live up to the advertised lettering on the box with flying colors. The sub bass is unreal..It is your guilty bass pleasure. I was getting an ear drum massage from Lil Wayne's Nightmare of the bottom.
> 
> The stage is awesome on these too. Trance is sick on these.


 
  awesome! ill be getting my pair later at the post! will post some pics and initial impressions


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya this is true but I am all about the universal sound. I think there is so much more we as a community have not found yet. I might venture into custom territory some day but for me I am very happy with the newer universals that seem to be getting better and better every year. This year being one of the best if not the best I have ever witnessed. The CKS77 CKM500 FX101 FX40 FXD60 FXD70 FXD80 and now these new Sony Extra bass series..It makes sense that we are seeing the emergence of greatness that we can all afford..Competition among the Japanese companies is a great thing. It is good to see Sony step up to the plate with something that is very nice on the consumer level.. These new XB90EX will definitely compete well with JVCs FX3X and ATs CKS77.


 
   
  Nice collection of IEMs you have here. 
   
  I made my choice to get Clip Zip and one of these cheaper IEMs for a gym. In addition, I'll start saving for XB90EX and (maybe) Sony DAP.
   
  However, I'd like to ask you how do you rate FX101 in terms of sports activities? I got FX40 as recommendation too, but I read about them a bit and people say they're quite bright. Also, did you try JVC Riptidz? They're only 7 USD or so and have some kind of water proofing. Would be very suitable for gym.
   
  BTW, how much was your XB90?


----------



## Dsnuts

See now here is the thing. The whole notion that the FX40 are bright is actually not true. I own 2 pairs of them and on open box yes the sound can sound brighter than most as it gives off much detail. Many will wonder why we even have a thread based on them.  With a solid 100 hours of burn however, they change to something that should not be missed. My pair has easily 400 plus hours of burn and use on them if not more and there is no brightness whatsoever on my well used pair at all.
   
  Guys that mention how bright these are should ask themselves if they did the burn in or not. And the idea that you can get to how my pair sounds with just casual use is simply not going to happen. What it takes is big beat driven EDM compilation on a loop played fairly loud to get the Carbon nanotubes to loosen up. I know we all have a tendency to judge a sound from open box and have an idea about the sound but these are one earphones that simply should not be judged on open box. They need more of a burn in than standard drivers. Very stiff drivers these have.
   
  Now for gym use I think either of the earphones should be fine. Riptides are supposed to be sweat proof which is what you want in a gym buds. Though I haven't read anyone mentioning if they sound better over both the FX40 or the FX101.
   
  I ended up paying $153..Not bad but not great either. I left my XB90 for the big overnight burn in. We will see how they turn out. More impressions of those to come. It will be interesing to hear how the XB30 and the XB60 compare to these. I would hold off a bit until Danny gets the other 2. I am sure he will tell us if the other 2 are worthy. Both being cheaper than these XB90..


----------



## FieldingMellish

FX40 is more balanced is why maybe someone says they are bright. You got your highs with them and you got a nice bottom thumping end. A seal makes the difference. Mine happen to fit my ear innards just right with the included mounted stock tips. I put on the foam option and deeper she goes.


----------



## belleville

any comment between she9700 and she9800? or any iem at the similar price tag is also fine. thx!


----------



## Dsnuts

The SHE9700 is a great older philips earphone that went under the radar a bit because how old they are. Came out I think around 95. Was included with the Philips Daps at the time. But I can tell you the SHE9700 was and still is a fantastic full bodied sounding earphone. The SHE3580 was a newer earphone that came out after the SHE9700 but simplifies the design that was on the SHE9700. So in this case the older SHE9700 was actually an improvement in sound over the SHE3580. Absolutely worth owning one to have in the collection if you don't own any of the other Philips earphons. Never had a SHE9800.


----------



## belleville

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The SHE9700 is a great older philips earphone that went under the radar a bit because how old they are. Came out I think around 95. Was included with the Philips Daps at the time. But I can tell you the SHE9700 was and still is a fantastic full bodied sounding earphone. The SHE3580 came was a newer earphone that came out after the SHE9700 but simplifies the design that was on the SHE9700. So in this case the older SHE9700 was actually an improvement in sound over the SHE3580. Absolutely worth owning one to have in the collection if you don't own any of the other Philips earphons. Never had a SHE9800.


 
   
  Thx Dsnuts!
  I got she3580 already, and looking for replacement due to their cable things.
  so, which one is the best iem <$30 that u listed in this thread?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am listening to the XB90 more this morning. These earphones are a blast to listen to. I know others have bass that comes out during bassy tracks but none quite like these. Bass is the main focus front n center but done in a very tasteful way..It seems these big 16mm Dynamics are tuned for extreme bass performance right out of the box. They have a good 20 hours of burn in now and the highs are starting to come out a bit more and the mids are opening up more so as well..
   
  Bass lovers have a serious contender here..These earphones have some of the strongest sub bass I have ever heard in any earphone. Something akin to the Atrio MG7s and the Velodyne Vpulse but what separates these Sonys. These are better tuned over both easily. The Atrios have an issue with dull sounding highs and flat mids that don't excite then add a small stage and you get the Atrios. The Vpulse has equally a strong sub bass but the highs and mids are somewhat lacking on them.
   
  These easily have the stage and depth of the CKS77s but with with a smoother tighter tuning over them. The highs are rolled off on these which makes them an easy listening experience for any tune. Guys that prefer their sound to be smoother warmer with authoritative low lows these are for you..These are Sony's version of the Solid bass series by AT and the Xtreme Xplosives by JVC.  It is interesting that each version of the bassy earphones these companies make all have a touch of their signature sound. These are no exception. Sony has thrown their house smooth sound on these and then throw on some seriously brawny sub bass. Will continue with burn in. I think these will indeed turn out to be one of the top bass earphones anyone can buy..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





belleville said:


> Thx Dsnuts!
> I got she3580 already, and looking for replacement due to their cable things.
> so, which one is the best iem <$30 that u listed in this thread?


 

 If you liked that SHE3580 sound. The FX101 is a nice alternative to that sound signature.. I have to give the edge to the FX40 for the best cheapo under $30. But it does come with a requirement to get them that way and that is some serious burn in. I always have been a believer of burn in but these absolutely need 100-150 hours or more burn in to make them to what I am hearing on my pair.


----------



## DannyBai

XB30EX, XB60EX, XB90EX
   
  30 and 60 have slightly smaller housing due to smaller drivers.  They are all built very well but the 60 and 90 have abs on the back of the housing where L, R symbols are stamped.  30 and 60 are plastic on the back where the strain relief is attached to (not sure what this part is called)  90 is aluminum I believe.  The 60 and 90 have the same cable and are very nice.  The 30's cable is the same design but the plastic sleeve it's incased in is of a cheaper plastic.  I'm using Auveo tips on all of them.  These tips open up the sound which benefit these Sony's very nicely.  
   
  They are all very smooth sounding.  30 and 60 don't differ all that much in sound but the 60 hits the sub-bass more.  Still the 60 can't quite reach the 90's sub-bass extension but it's still quite impressive.  They are all definitely bass kings and I don't think anyone looking for a bass heavy iem would be disappointed with any of them.  Even the 30's do bass and even sub-bass better than most iem's I've heard.  I think the massive soundstage these produce helps the bass extension really well.  
   
  They all seemed to be tuned the same so the vocals are still very good and treble is more on the laid back side but still is very good.  As you go up the ladder, everything is tuned better and there's more clarity, more sparkle but all three are some of Son'y better work, especially in an "extra bass" series.  Some quick thoughts for now.  The 30 and 60 are fresh out of the box.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> FX40 is more balanced is why maybe someone says they are bright. You got your highs with them and you got a nice bottom thumping end. A seal makes the difference. Mine happen to fit my ear innards just right with the included mounted stock tips. I put on the foam option and deeper she goes.


 

 New to the forum here, discovered this thread cuz was doing some research on the Tt isurus that I got on sale for $10 a while back LoL. And it has been truly a joy reading Dsnuts' spot on hype/ impressions on all these cheapo IEMs.   It's impossible to not give in, I BELIEVE!!! ha
   
  And on that note, no doubt I already got myself 2 pairs of the jvc 101's and 40's, they're that awesome sauce. Both have had lots of burn in/ ear time so their sound are pretty mature on my sets.  As of now the 40s are my favorite out of the 2 but the 101's are sounding closer/ more similar to the 40's by the day with that amazing bass. I think my ears are officially messed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Both the 40's and 101's can seem "bright" with piercing sibilance, but it's only true because your music files are of low quality or was not mastered properly.  These jvc IEMs are really revealing and not forgiving on badly mastered music but they are AMAZING when the music is recorded right. 
   
  A great example of this is Stateless "Matilda" album, truly sex for my ears with these jvc's. 




   
  "Bright" with sibilance due to bad mastering?
   




   
  Oh btw the Tts can't even hold a candle next to these jvc's, I can't even listen to them anymore cuz the 40's has ruined/ spoiled them for me ha.


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed. It shows you just how much more SQ we get from previous generations of earphones..The FX101 is sneaky. Just when you think they take second to the FX40 you listen to them again and it is on again. Lol Both are excellent for the little cash payed that is for certain.


----------



## marlonmarabe

The sonys are in. Just opened the package now and listened for about 10 minutes. I would agree with dannybai and dsnuts that these are smooth. The Sub bass are the main focus here. Just deep pounding. The mids are not recessed. Highs are silky smooth but lacks a bit of extension. Nonetheless, these are like a basshead audiophiles dream come true. The bass alone is worth the price. Certainly sounds like the xb1000 without recessed mids and highs. The presentation and soundstage is very good too. Doesnt sound congested. Will burn in for a few days and come back. Pics to follow later when i get home. BOOM BOOM POW!


----------



## marlonmarabe

Ministry of sound sounds freaking good in these! Such an amazing experience! lol


----------



## DannyBai

Glad you got yours marlonmarabe.  These babies need to be well known because they are "a basshead audiophiles dream come true" as you put it so well.  Not that Sony needs anymore help from consumers but these suckers need to be in more ears for the experience of killer bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh man oh man these sony's and the JVC HA-FDX 60/70/80's can't come stateside fast enough, must resist..............until then!!!
   
  How comfortable are the sonys cuz they look pretty massive/ bulky?


----------



## marlonmarabe

Very comfy. Heck, even these babies sound good with alternative


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh man oh man these sony's and the JVC HA-FDX 60/70/80's can't come stateside fast enough, must resist..............until then!!!
> 
> How comfortable are the sonys cuz they look pretty massive/ bulky?


 
   
  The entire driver does not go into the ear canal like traditional dish dynamics. The sound nozzle is to the side and these are comfy as it gets really. The design is quite genius actually. If these had go into your ear canal like a traditional dish type dynamic ie AT or TT earphone. You would have to have some large ears. The way these fit are much like other Sony dynamics. Sideways into your ear with the nozzle at the end of it.
   
  So update. I am going on 40 hours of straight burn in and I have to say. These are sounding better and better. In fact. I can officially say these are tops for me for bassy earphones..Even beating out my CKS77 and yes the FX3X.  The massive sound stage and depth is something else. Just immerses you into the tunes. I noticed the highs are getting more articulate as burn in ensues.. The sound tuning is meticulous on these. Just because these are bass earphones. You guys can throw out your idea of what proper bassy is until you hear these.
   
  These sound great on my entire collection on my Sony Z1060. The synergy is amazing.. No bass boost needed. Lol.  I can tell you guys these are definitely my favorite Sony sound I have ever heard from Sony..These are the very definition of high end bass earphones.(Musical). These let you get immersed into your tunes. You are surrounded by your music. Just an absolutely beautiful non fatiguing sound.
   
  There is no obligation, no commitment to this sound. It is just pure enjoyment. I know guys have followed my CKS77 thread and I have to say these are the official upgrades to that sound..The CKS77 have many similarities to these new Sony XB90 but the tuning on these Sonys are at a higher level..I can tell the quality of the 16mm Dynamic driver that is being used in these are tops. Just enjoyableX10. These weren't made to be reference or neutral or anything of the sort. These were made so you can feel your basslines and get lost in your music.I think these have the best mids I have heard to date on a bass earphone which makes all my tunes sound proper and not overly bass heavy.  But when a bass line calls for power. POWER is what you get.  These are what you need on a vacation. These are what you listen to sippin on a margarita enjoying your music..


----------



## Dsnuts

Kinda somewhat related to this thread as the FX40 use carbon nanotubes. I just got these.

   
  Haven't even opened them. Carbon nanotubes FTW!!


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The entire driver does not go into the ear canal like traditional dish dynamics. The sound nozzle is to the side and these are comfy as it gets really. The design is quite genius actually. If these had go into your ear canal like a traditional dish type dynamic ie AT or TT earphone. You would have to have some large ears. The way these fit are much like other Sony dynamics. Sideways into your ear with the nozzle at the end of it.
> 
> So update. I am going on 40 hours of straight burn in and I have to say. These are sounding better and better. In fact. I can officially say these are tops for me for bassy earphones..Even beating out my CKS77 and yes the FX3X.  The massive sound stage and depth is something else. Just immerses you into the tunes. I noticed the highs are getting more articulate as burn in ensues.. The sound tuning is meticulous on these. Just because these are bass earphones. You guys can throw out your idea of what proper bassy is until you hear these.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  The poor isolation on the Sony 1000's killed that one for me. How your new Sony's in that regard?


----------



## sfwalcer

Step aside!!! Looks like we have a new BASS king to be crowned. 
   
  +1 on the noise isolation question on these bad bois.
   
  @ DannyBai how do these sonys compare to the JVC HA-FXD60's since you mentioned that their sound departs from the JVC HA-FXD80/70's with more of the mainstream consumer flavor?


----------



## Dsnuts

Isolation is average. They do have air vents on the back of the housing for staging and sound tuning I suppose but nothing some bass can't block out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  New thread guys..http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-new-jvc-ha-s500-carbon-nantubes#post_8581957 Cuz these deserve it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Thanks for all your hard work Dsnuts.


----------



## lilboozy

How does the meelec m9 compare to the fx101?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Step aside!!! Looks like we have a new BASS king to be crowned.
> 
> +1 on the noise isolation question on these bad bois.
> 
> @ DannyBai how do these sonys compare to the JVC HA-FXD60's since you mentioned that their sound departs from the JVC HA-FXD80/70's with more of the mainstream consumer flavor?


 
  Well, I just did some comparisons with the FXD60 and XB90EX.  Surprisingly, the XB90's has more treble sparkle but I hear slightly more micro details coming from the D60's.  I can tell that the D60's have deep soundstage when comparing the two.  The Sony's are wider but the JVC's go about as deep.  The JVC's sound more laid back when compared.  The bass note is thicker and there's mid-bass present unlike the Sony's.  Vocals are more forward on the Sony's but the JVC's are softer.  The things I miss when not listening to other earphones in my inventory.  The XB90EX's are bar-none the best sub-bass earphones I've heard.  So far, I'm favoring the XB30EX over the 60 because it's a little more balanced but the bass does get in the way more on the 30's and 60's (more from the 60's) and the 90's just pounds out sub-bass and nothing else is ruined by it.  I've only touched the JVC's a couple of times in the last couple of weeks but I tend to gravitate towards the 60's because it's just more fun to listen to.  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Isolation is average. They do have air vents on the back of the housing for staging and sound tuning I suppose but nothing some bass can't block out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Really?
  Please I don't need these.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> How does the meelec m9 compare to the fx101?


 
  It's been awhile since I've heard the M9 but I think the FX101's would win out by a good margin.


----------



## Dsnuts

"Really?
  Please I don't need these."
   
  That's what they all say. Lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> How does the meelec m9 compare to the fx101?


 

 I have both the mee m9 and the fx101, hands down the 101s takes the cake in every category.  Compared to the 101's the m9s are muddy in the bass department, with recessed highs and meds.  The only thing they have over the 101's are that it's "smooth" sound ie; not revealing/ picky about its audio source, therefore they have zero harshness/ sibilance.  The m9's do have a great amount of bass but it's not great quality, so yet again these cheapo JVCs has ruined all my other cheapo IEMs/ headphones. ha
   
  Thanks DannyBai for those comparisons b/t the jvc 60s and the sonys....kinda interesting to say the least.
   
  Oh and since your JVCs are just sitting there ever so lonely I'll be happy to give them a 2nd good home heeeeeeeee.  Poor things.


----------



## daveyostrow

The sonys look SO sweet, probably better built/fit/look than the more frankenstein cks77.
  They are pricey and getting out of me range. Anyone could compare the sonys to other pricier phones like Redgiant A03 or the sonic SG-1?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I have both the mee m9 and the fx101, hands down the 101s takes the cake in every category.  Compared to the 101's the m9s are muddy in the bass department, with recessed highs and meds.  The only thing they have over the 101's are that it's "smooth" sound ie; not revealing/ picky about its audio source, therefore they have zero harshness/ sibilance.  The m9's do have a great amount of bass but it's not great quality, so yet again these cheapo JVCs has ruined all my other cheapo IEMs/ headphones. ha
> 
> Thanks DannyBai for those comparisons b/t the jvc 60s and the sonys....kinda interesting to say the least.
> 
> Oh and since your JVCs are just sitting there ever so lonely I'll be happy to give them a 2nd good home heeeeeeeee.  Poor things.


 
  I had them in the for sale thread awhile ago but no one was biting so I decided to keep them and really listen to 'em.  Needless to say, I really like them enough to keep it.  Right now they are still priced too high but when they become available overseas and if the prices come down some, I think people should grab a pair.


----------



## sfwalcer

Yeah I was just joking, but will for sure get them when the prices fall a bit and when it hits the US market.  I HAVE THE WILL POWER TO HOLD OUT TILL THEN.  T__T


----------



## Zelda

considering to try the new XB30EX (it's cheaper).
  does it have more mid-bass , "hump" than the other 2? the best i had in bass was the Eterna , for reference
  and how bad are microphonics with that flat cable?
  thanks


----------



## Zelda

forgot to ask. what are the accesories included?


----------



## marlonmarabe




----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


>


 
  uh? are those the stock tips???


----------



## marlonmarabe

Nope, those are the tips from philips she3580. Fits perfectly due to the wider bore compared to hybrids.


----------



## MidnightLuffy

Hey guys I'm new to the site, I've been following this thread for a while now. So much that I ordered jvc FR201( Fx101 with a mic) and Philips SHE3590. How much of an upgrade would you consider the FR201 to Hippo Vb. I'm considering the Hippo VB as my next iem. I already have ID America Spark, my first iem, but for some reason I don't consider them bass heavy.


----------



## Omnom

Has anyone tried A/Bing the CKS77 and the FX101? Or perhaps the CKS77 and the XB90EX?
 I would love to hear the results,
  If there already is one could someone please direct me there,
  Thanks


----------



## lomenhk

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The entire driver does not go into the ear canal like traditional dish dynamics. The sound nozzle is to the side and these are comfy as it gets really. The design is quite genius actually. If these had go into your ear canal like a traditional dish type dynamic ie AT or TT earphone. You would have to have some large ears. The way these fit are much like other Sony dynamics. Sideways into your ear with the nozzle at the end of it.
> 
> So update. I am going on 40 hours of straight burn in and I have to say. These are sounding better and better. In fact. I can officially say these are tops for me for bassy earphones..Even beating out my CKS77 and yes the FX3X.  The massive sound stage and depth is something else. Just immerses you into the tunes. I noticed the highs are getting more articulate as burn in ensues.. The sound tuning is meticulous on these. Just because these are bass earphones. You guys can throw out your idea of what proper bassy is until you hear these.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Here you go, the comparison between XB90EX and CKS77 from Dsnuts.


----------



## sfwalcer

For those that own the JVC FX 40's and the FXD70s, are the revealing/ picky nature of the 40's regarding source material which attributes to their harsh/ sibilant highs taken care of on the 70's.  I know the 70's are more refined versions of the 40s, but I have read that sibilance is still present on these higher ends.  I know burn in will get rid of some of that, but it never really went away on the FX40s for me.
   
  Basically I just want a more refined version of the FX40s that just sounds great without any highs raping my ears due to poorly mastered audio files tbh.  Want something more forgiving so I can just throw them on and listen to all albums without having to pick which albums would only sound good with the earphones, if that makes any sense. ha


----------



## DannyBai

forgot to ask. what are the accesories included?

Nice cloth bag, shirt clip and 3 pairs of Sony hybrids. Don't have them with me since I'm away but I think this is correct.

considering to try the new XB30EX (it's cheaper).
does it have more mid-bass , "hump" than the other 2? the best i had in bass was the Eterna , for reference
and how bad are microphonics with that flat cable?
thanks

It has a cheaper flat cable then the 60 and 90 but microphonics are minimal. None of them really has a mid-bass hump but the 30's have less sub-bass then the other two. I would say its a side grade to the eterna. I still think the 30's might possess better sub-bass and better balance over the eterna though. This is all based on memory.


----------



## Omnom

Alright,
  Well currently I'm searching for the next best Bassy IEM, I already have the FX101, and Im looking to upgrade!
  Its down to either the CKS77, or the XB90EX!
  Which do you, who own both, reckon I should get?
  Would you say that the CKS77s bass is much of an upgrade to the FX101?
  Or even the XB90EX?
 If they're not much of a huge upgrade in bass and all do you guys reckon I should head for something like the CKM500?
 Does anyone know of really good bassy IEMs that will definitely surpass the FX101s by at least 75%?
  Ive heard about the MG7s, as well as ASG 1.2s also Hippo VBs
  Hmmm so many choices, I would get them all in a heart beat but money restrictions stop that.
  Oh and btw I can get the CKS77s for $50, worth it?
  Thanks Head Fiers


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Alright,
> Well currently I'm searching for the next best Bassy IEM, I already have the FX101, and Im looking to upgrade!
> Its down to either the CKS77, or the XB90EX!
> Which do you, who own both, reckon I should get?
> ...




Well, I've been a happy owner of Hippo VB, though others haven't, we've had a few members experience problems with channel imbalance and another who thought $9 skullcandy's were better, from my experience and other more experienced members that's not the case though. I would say go for it, but I just don't trust recommending them anymore recently. If you want to take a risk by all means they have BIG bass, very big bass compared to FX101.

What are you using for a source Omnom? I"m thinking your money might be better spend on a bass boost amp for the IEM's you already own. Something like an Fiio E6. You can't get serious about bass without the right food source.


----------



## Omnom

Yea my source is straight out of my iPod, so maybe looking at an amp could be a possibility.
  Could you compare the VBs to the CKS77s or the XB90EXs?
 Thanks


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Yea my source is straight out of my iPod, so maybe looking at an amp could be a possibility.
> Could you compare the VBs to the CKS77s or the XB90EXs?
> 
> Thanks




I haven't heard those sorry. Have you checked out the apps such as Equalizer and EQu? They will give you a lot more control of bass frequency's.

*Edit*: Sorry, firstly, is it an ipod touch?


----------



## Omnom

Oh thats fine,
  Yes it is.
  Is that good or bad?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Oh thats fine,
> Yes it is.
> Is that good or bad?




That's a good thing, as long as it's a later generation touch that supports Equalizer and EQu from the app store. ( I think 3rd? and 4th) you can use those for bass boosting and they work quite well. If you cannot get the apps then I would look into purchasing a Fiio L9 LOD and Fiio E6 for your touch, ($40) Doing so will give you a lot more power to play with. When in conjunction using E6 bass boost will give better results than another IEM purchase.

Because frankly I'll be honest the standard EQ on an ipod touch sucks! Sorry but I had to say it. If however you use an amp or those apps, best of all both, you'll be maxizing potential of IEM's you already own.. Those IEM's you have are capable of more bass, they just need the power to do so. Your source is preventing you from milking them any further and possibly any other IEM you buy may not be enough to crave your needs.

I was a basshead once just like you, (then I took an arrow to the knee) amping was the only way I could get adequate bass levels. The touch doesn't have enough power and the EQ you're using is not helping focus on area's that need improvement, mostly below 100Hz.

Read this thread

http://www.head-fi.org/t/528724/quality-eq-apps-for-ipod-iphone-ipad


----------



## Omnom

Yea well I've got the 3rd Generation so I guess Im gonna buy that App! the Equ has better reviews, haha!
  Yea Standard iPod EQ sucks balls, the really need to intergrate self tuning into further iPod generations because haven't they realized it's a problem!
  Anyway do I still need that amp for adding bass if I'm able to use that app?
 I will be carrying this around in my pocket, so I don't want it to bulgy.
  Is it a necessary thing for a student?
  Thanks!


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Yea well I've got the 3rd Generation so I guess Im gonna buy that App! the Equ has better reviews, haha!
> Yea Standard iPod EQ sucks balls, the really need to intergrate self tuning into further iPod generations because haven't they realized it's a problem!
> Anyway do I still need that amp for adding bass if I'm able to use that app?
> 
> ...




If the app works (which I hope it does) I would say no, you won't need the amp, (unless curiosity really get's the better of you) They work pretty good eh. 

Couldn't agree more about ipods not having proper five band equalizers. I just can't believe it sometimes. 

Goodluck! May the bass be with you.


----------



## Omnom

Haha, Thanks Man!
  Hmmm, I'm still debating whether I should consider those CKS77s or maybe save up for the XB90EX,
  considering that the CKS77s would be $50! I'm not to sure, but I think that's a steal.
  I could always find myself a pair of CKM500s!


----------



## Omnom

Oh do you reckon you could post a good setting for the Equ for Bass?
 This looks really difficult to set! haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Oh do you reckon you could post a good setting for the Equ for Bass?
> 
> This looks really difficult to set! haha




I haven't used EQu only Equalizer. 

Equalizer? It's been a while since I've used it. Use the farthest left dot, set it to 80hz with around 4.5db and go from there. Set the next one to around 120hz at about 2.5db. It will take some trial and error though make sure you stick with it. It turned my touch into an excellent player. I was about to throw it away before using the app Equalizer.

You'll work it out, ask in the thread I gave you for some advice too


----------



## Omnom

Oh no this is Equ, the other one.
  Haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Oh no this is Equ, the other one.
> Haha




lol, I've edited my above post. Sorry I don't know EQu wasn't supported on my touch.... :tongue_smile:

You're flying solo buddy!! *turns and runs*


----------



## Zelda

i still dont get what's the ABS thing about. but do you feel/hear the difference bwtn the 30 which doesnt have it and the 60/90 which has?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See now here is the thing. The whole notion that the FX40 are bright is actually not true. I own 2 pairs of them and on open box yes the sound can sound brighter than most as it gives off much detail. Many will wonder why we even have a thread based on them.  With a solid 100 hours of burn however, they change to something that should not be missed. My pair has easily 400 plus hours of burn and use on them if not more and there is no brightness whatsoever on my well used pair at all.
> 
> Guys that mention how bright these are should ask themselves if they did the burn in or not. And the idea that you can get to how my pair sounds with just casual use is simply not going to happen. What it takes is big beat driven EDM compilation on a loop played fairly loud to get the Carbon nanotubes to loosen up. I know we all have a tendency to judge a sound from open box and have an idea about the sound but these are one earphones that simply should not be judged on open box. They need more of a burn in than standard drivers. Very stiff drivers these have.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Riptides versus FX40/FX101?   sorry,  FX40/101 s sound much better, no contest here.
  They sound ok for a cheap  earbud but thats all, not impresed by them not even for their price. i would give them a 3.5 point in my scale


----------



## DannyBai

i still dont get what's the ABS thing about. but do you feel/hear the difference bwtn the 30 which doesnt have it and the 60/90 which has?

It seems to control the bass more. The 60 and 90 have bigger cleaner sub-bass where the 30's have sub bass but it's less controlled. The 60 and 90 definitely has more rumble.


----------



## Omnom

For those who have all 3 (FX101, XB90EX and CKS77) which one should I get?
  I already own the FX101, but I want to know whether the CKS77 is much of an upgrade to it.
  If your saying that the XB90EX is better overall compared to the CKS77 is the bass on the XB90EX better by a lot in comparison to the FX101?
 If they aren't that much different should I look for something such as the CKM500?

 Oh and does anyone have Equ? Who knows what kind of setting I should have for it for bass, its a really complicated app for me at the moment.
  Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont use any eq then. Eq should never be complicated. If you feel you are missing a bit of the lows. Just up the lower frequencies 30-125hz a couple dbs. If you feel the highs need a little more sparkle just up the lower mids to highs 4k-16khz up a couple dbs. IT shouldn't be too complicated at all, simple as that. For these XB90s I dont need any eq at all.
   
  Eq is a tool based on what you prefer on your sound. As for all these earphones. I think you will do fine with either a CKS77 or a XB90..Both have massive staging for earphones but I would consider the bass on the XB90 as an upgrade over the previous bass earphones the CKS77 and the FX3X..


----------



## Omnom

Oh ok, so I take it that I should save up for the XB90 then, 
  @Dsnuts
  You reckon CKS77 is much of an upgrade to the FX101? Oh and I can get it for $50.
   
  Does anyone know where to get the XB90EX cheap?


----------



## oneoseven

The CKS77 is superior to the FX101.. There's no two ways about it.. It's an upgrade in every form.. The 90's wont be cheap for a good amount of time and will always be 2x more than the 77s if you can get them for 50 dollars.. I'd go 77s all day as they were the most amazing bass headphone I'd heard but I'll get my hands on the 90s eventually.. As for the ckm500s they are my favorite IEM to date and I easily gave away my 77s for them.. They have more than enough bass and are just superior in every other aspect to my ears.. Just my 2 cents =)


----------



## Omnom

Oh man!
  Sounds like I need to get all 3 of them! Haha,
  Budget doesn't allow that 
  I take it you've heard both the CKS77 and the FX101?
  Can't find a good enough deal for the CKM500s 
  Anyone here wanting to sell? I can't make a classified for some reason!


----------



## oneoseven

I've heard the 101s 40s 77s and 500s.. As well as the gr07s and mg7s.. 500 is still my favorite.. But the 77s for 50 dollars are amazing though if you want the biggest bass sound.. There were a few 500s for sale in the classifieds at 50-60 not too long ago.. Don't know if they've sold or not.. I got mine used for 60


----------



## Dsnuts

CDjapan sells them for around $72 shipped. All you need is a credit card. I would go that rout plus you can choose what color you want.


----------



## Sicilian0

Those ATH ckm500, keep pooping up in conversations! And are interesting but I guess if I had to jump on yet another dsnuts recommendation, it would be the Sony xb90! 

Just hate having all these earphones and only 2 ears!


----------



## Omnom

So I take it Dsnuts, that you have now crowned the new XB90EX the Bass King? Are the two CKS77 and the XB90EX really close sound wise? because the price gap is quite big 
  Jeez man! 
 Its now either,
  Save up for the XB90EX!
  Buy the CKS77s now!
  Or try and get my hands on those CKM500s!
  Oh man What SHOULD I DO!


----------



## Dsnuts

For bass fans it just don't get much better. These are the reference for bass that is for certain. Sony went all out on these. I know I mentioned how the CKS77 sound like a 2.1. These do too but with a much bigger sub woofer. Lol!


----------



## oneoseven

I would go 77s for 50 right now and then once they arrive if you feel the need to upgrade even further you'll have a few IEMs you can sell off to help fund the 90ex's purchase omnom =).. There's no reason to skip over the 77s at that price and you might find them to be perfect for your ears.. Only reason to go 500s instead is if you want a cleaner sound with less bass.. Otherwise 77s at 50 is it.. Don't hesitate


----------



## Omnom

LOL, thats what Im doing!
  Well I guess it is a deal, but I just feel, wouldn't I rather want the best? 
 You know what I mean?
 Anyway I might get me some of those Sony Hybrids too,
  According to everyone they work with everything!


----------



## Omnom

Anyone know they cheap seller, who sells the tips in 3 pairs?
 I can't find it on ebay, they were about $3?


----------



## oneoseven

The hybrids don't really work with the 77s because they have a larger nozzle.. You'd want to get some of the MEElec tips instead because of the wider bore.. It gives more of that amazing AT sound off.. I have no doubt that the 90s are better than the 77s but if the option is even just 80 percent of the 90s sound at 50 dollars compared to ~130 for the 90s then that choice is easy.. Then you can decide how easy it will be for you to pay out the 130 for the upgrade it will provide.. At least that would be my course of action =)


----------



## Omnom

Sounds fair enough to me!
  Well, what MEElec Tips do I wanna get?
 Could you send me a link please?
 Thanks


----------



## Omnom

Oh do these MEElec tips work with most earphones too? like my FX101?


----------



## oneoseven

This is what you want..
   
  http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Original_Eartips_for_M11_Earphones_p/tipset10-m11-bk-mee.htm
   
  There are other combinations for cheaper but that gives you every tip in every size so you are guaranteed to find the perfect fit/seal.. The other option would be this..
   
  http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Original_Eartips_for_M11_Earphones_p/tipset5-m11bk-mee.htm
   
  If you knew for sure you didn't want the extra long tips or short biflange tips from the other package.. These would give you the 3 sizes of the single flange tips plus 1 double and 1 triple flange.. Choice is completely up to you on which you find more value in.. I couldn't even picture using any IEM now without the short bi flange from the first link so I'm glad I didn't go the cheaper/less tips route
   
  ** just saw your 2nd post.. Yes they work with most IEMs and they work perfectly with the 101s.. Of course some IEMs will have smaller nozzles though so they wouldn't fit those.. Like the MG7s.. But the 101s 40s 77s and 500s all fit and benefit from them =).. I couldn't tell you one way or the other for the 90exs though but I would assume they fit as well =)


----------



## Omnom

These will work with every earphone right?


----------



## MidnightLuffy

I thought hippo vb were bass kings


----------



## Omnom

Has anyone tried the Hippo VB and the CKS77?


----------



## oneoseven

Lol you gotta stop.. Buy the 77s.. They are it.. Or save up for the 90exs.. There really isn't another choice.. Or keep comparing everything to everything and stick with the 101s =)


----------



## Omnom

Hahahhahahah, thats bloody just what I'm doing!!!
 LOL!! 
 I keep delaying it aye,
  I just wanna make sure that I make the right decision and not regret it!
  Well from your reassurance I might as well take the leap,
  But regarding those Eartips, is there any way to get it cheaper, shipping is whats making it so much more, its just because I live in New Zealand


----------



## oneoseven

I've got no idea.. I purchased through the site.. Would probably have to google to find them elsewhere but I'm not sure where that would be


----------



## sfwalcer

DUDES stop talking about the 77s and the CKM500s, OFF TOPIC!.........cuz cuz makes me want get them too. T_ _T 
   
  Haha Kinda in the same boat as you Omnom but it's with the JVC FXD 70's or the S500s, although I really want to give the CKM500s a try as well just to see what the hype is about.
   
  Oh one more thing that you might want to consider if you are getting the ATH's with the hybrid earbud/ in ear design. If wearing normal earbuds hurts your ears like it does for me, these ATH hybrid housings might be a problem comfort wise. As I have the Isurus Tt's and Brainwavz Beta v2's with similar housings they were not that comfy, BUT the mee bi-flange helped a lot in that area. Without it I could never wear them for more than 30 mins tops. So the bi-flange tips are a must it seems......
   
  This is the main factor holding me back from getting the CKM 500s, and was also why I was concerned about the big housing of the sony XB90EX's. 
   
  /2cents.


----------



## Omnom

Thanks for that Sfwalcer, Looks like I will try them out first, if they really are a problem I may as well get the Ear tip package 
  Man there are just to many IEMs out there that are all so tempting to buy!


----------



## sfwalcer

I know right? Wish I didn't buy my superlux HD 668B's and HD681F's ha, these damn JCV FX40s have ruined them for me, although they are very capable for their price, now that I have had a taste of these nanotube HD/ 3D like sound I can never go back.  T^T
   
  Anyone want to buy some superluxes? LMAO  dead serious
   
WEAKKKKKKKKK, someone just bought the FXD 70's that were going for $65 shipped on ebay just as when I was about to buy, and loss the bid for the 80's as well troLoLoLoLoLO.  I know it's one of you from this thread.....
   
  Think this is a sign to wait it out........


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Has anyone tried the Hippo VB and the CKS77?


 

 I'm no expert but I tried both the 77 and the VB, my opinion...... Get the 77's.  The VB's don't even come anywhere near them. It's like comparing a Honda Accord, to a Murcielago.


----------



## MidnightLuffy

Lol, So it beats the vb in every aspect including bass and clarity?


----------



## MidnightLuffy

You guys should really try id america spark. Ima compare them to JVC FX101 when they come in


----------



## Omnom

Does anyone want to sell their FiiO E11 to me for a reasonable price? Can't make a classified 
 Oh and still haven't decided!
  New CKM500 Blue $60
  Or
  Like New CKS77 Black/Red!
  I must say they both looks so sexy!
  Someone just head me in the right direction! 
 OMG


----------



## Zelda

it depends on the sound you want. if bass the cks , if balance the ckm


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





midnightluffy said:


> You guys should really try id america spark. Ima compare them to JVC FX101 when they come in


 
   
  This ?
   

   
   
   
  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/id+America+-+Spark+Earset+-+Jet+Black/5566031.p?id=1218664550361&skuId=5566031


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Does anyone want to sell their FiiO E11 to me for a reasonable price? Can't make a classified
> Oh and still haven't decided!
> New CKM500 Blue $60
> Or
> ...


 
  If you are in the uk i have an E11 in as new condition unboxed.


----------



## Dsnuts

Update on the XB90EX. I have a good 80 hours now non stop and I am happy to report. These sound marvelous. The highs are so much better now than on open box. They clearly have presence now where before the other parts the mids and bass was stronger..Much better balanced out and the sound is a very natural one..It lost a bit of that smoothness for more definition now. Which was unexpected.
   
  The sound has tightened up and sounds great. Not only bass tunes but non bassy ones sound marvelous Big roomy full on sound on these and great imagery. The Audiophiles bass earphones is a great title for these. One of the most refined bass earphones I have ever heard to date. The control in all regions seems easy for these big drivers..
   
  I know with the recent excitement for the new JVC HA-S500 has slowed down this thread a bit but for guys that want the best of the best high end bass earphones. Do not over look these..Both are completely worth your hard earned cash If on ears sound uncomfy for you. Save your cash to try one of these..Trance has never sounded better. Just amazing for electronica and edm as well as Hiphop. I take that back these sound great for everything actually.
   
  You know what this sound like? These are a more refined CKS77.. I have never heard mids this good on a bass earphone. The highs are non fatiguing but now have a very nice presence. Space of the tunes are grand but these have the tech to fill out that grand stage better than the CKS77. Unreal.


----------



## MidnightLuffy

Yup


----------



## Omnom

Ok so I don't think I will be getting that $50 CKS77 anymore :L
 Ill look at getting that XB90EX too, but for now its to expensive, and Im also kinda intrigued about the CKM500
  Apparently its great!


----------



## Omnom

Hmm,
  What do you reckon?
 CKM500 for $58?
 Or 
 CKS77 for $52?

 Considering that I already have the FX101.
  Thanks


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hmm,
> What do you reckon?
> CKM500 for $58?
> Or
> ...


 

 Personally I would go for the CKM500s, because it seems more versatile and probably sound great with all tunes.  BUT If you have a huge collection of bass heavy music then it's the CKS77s, it basically boils down to what's your favorite type of tunes really.  The CKM500s would be a great contrast/ alternative to the FX101's thats for sure. Variety is always best right? 
   
  Oh and are you getting the 500s from cd japan and the 77s are ebay USA?
   
  Hey you know what's the deal with the 77s with a straight jack and some with a 90 degrees one, since you have probably done your homework.


----------



## Omnom

Na mate,
  CKM500s here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKM500-BL-Inner-Ear-Headphone-Free-Shipping-CKM500BLUE-/110928149945?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D1151317290539544655%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26
   
  And the CKS77s are here on head fi,
  they are the Black and Red one
   
   
  Cheaper than chips and gravy,


----------



## Omnom

Oh yea I listen to electronics stuff like Rap, Hiphop, Pop, with the whole bassline thing, like Chris Brown etc. but I also have a wide collection of all the old classics like the Bee Gees! haha
  Stuff like that!
  So still the CKM500?


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Update on the XB90EX. I have a good 80 hours now non stop and I am happy to report. These sound marvelous. The highs are so much better now than on open box. They clearly have presence now where before the other parts the mids and bass was stronger..Much better balanced out and the sound is a very natural one..It lost a bit of that smoothness for more definition now. Which was unexpected.
> 
> The sound has tightened up and sounds great. Not only bass tunes but non bassy ones sound marvelous Big roomy full on sound on these and great imagery. The Audiophiles bass earphones is a great title for these. One of the most refined bass earphones I have ever heard to date. The control in all regions seems easy for these big drivers..
> 
> ...


 

 I noticed you say these are an upgrade to the beloved 77's, but are they just an upgrade in terms of clarity and staging, or is it also an upgrade in terms of bass of "fun" sound as well?  Also is the music/sound as "thick" and BIG as the 77 produces?


----------



## DannyBai

Make a decision and just buy something. They are all good for the music you mentioned. Can't go wrong with especially the M500


----------



## sfwalcer

The Black CKS77's are going for $52 new shipped on ebay, although one has a straight audio jack and one has the 90 degrees one.  Both seems real but seems kinda strange to me, though there seems to be limited edition ones with different color schemes as well.......
   
  Well I mostly listen to hip hop as well, but in the long run I think you will get tired of too much bass in your IEMs tbh.  I have the FX40s and the 101s, although the extra bass is crazy nice on the 101s, the overall immersion of the music is a lot better with the 40s cuz of it's more balance signature.  
   
  I read that the sound of the CKM500s are thick and lush with also a decent amount of bass, which is kinda unique.  I would pick the 500s over the 77s for sure, just to see what the hype is about. But hey that's just me....


----------



## Omnom

Hey might as well do that!
  Seems awesome to be honest!
  its only $6 more than the CKS77 anyway, and its new!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The Black CKS77's are going for *$52 new shipped on ebay*, although one has a straight audio jack and one has the 90 degrees one.  Both seems real but seems kinda strange to me, though there seems to be limited edition ones with different color schemes as well.......


 
  seems fake to me.


----------



## Omnom

Oh Dsnuts did say they were factory rejects, but Im getting here on Head Fi so there would be no worries about it being fake, it came packaged, and bought at AJs


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zelda said:


> seems fake to me.


 

 but.... but.... it says genuine ha
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS77-BK-Black-Solid-Bass-Inner-Ear-Headphones-black-/150862805123?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item23201fb883
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS77s-Black-Solid-Bass-Inner-Ear-Headphones-black-/150829585370?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231e24d3da
   
  Them different jacks though? The seller rep seems legit, dunno though, its shipped from Hong Kong so....... LoL NM Guess from HK = Factory Rejects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Plus the built quality of the 500s and look is more BOSS to me, the 77s seems like some samurai styled IEM esp. the all red limited ed. ones


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> I noticed you say these are an upgrade to the beloved 77's, but are they just an upgrade in terms of clarity and staging, or is it also an upgrade in terms of bass of "fun" sound as well?  Also is the music/sound as "thick" and BIG as the 77 produces?


 
   
  These are tuned more better. They share similarities in that the XB90s have a big sound much like the CKS77. What makes these an official upgrade. It does what those do but even better. The bass is more textured for one and I have never heard decay on the bass end quite like these. The sub bass is so strong sub bass notes have clear authority and a decay that I have never heard on any other earphone. It has a very strong decay and reaches deep more like what you would hear in an actual dedicated sub woofer. The bass on the CKS77 has more mid bass than these XB90. The Sonys have a bigger than life sub bass that I have never heard with such authority so again tuned better.. Better quality bass. Overall a better more coherent full sound.
   
  The CKS77 the big sound is attained through the filter on the nozzle a part of the design on them so the sound is projected there for not as tight sounding as these XB90. Where the CKS77 projects the big sound. The XB90 actually has the big sound that is the main difference. The CKS77 powerful sound is projected from a smaller 12.5 mm driver. The XB90s make full use of every bit of that 16mm driver for the sound and because it isn't projected the sound is much more natural. Now is it worth getting after owning the CKS77? That all depends on if you want the best of the best but I have to admit I wish the cost of these was cheaper. Perhaps the XB60 would be more of a side grade to the CKS77 and these big boy XB90s the unofficial up grade.
   
  Coming from the JVC earphones the FXD70 and the FXD80 and even ATs own CKM500. As much as I like to talk bass about these earphones, ultimately they have to have great mids and again here is where the Sonys are better as well. I find the mids on these XB90 exceptional. The highs are less colored on these too but does not lack which is a fine balancing act.


----------



## Omnom

Na those are factory rejects!
  Dsnuts and others purchased those exact ones and state the do have some sort of defect, Sound wise apparently they are not 100% and require a ton of burn in, but some apparently never get to that 100% mark again!
  So I would stick with the safe option and get boxed versions 

 Anyway, anyone here want to sell their CKM500s for less than $58?


----------



## sfwalcer

I'll sell you my superlux headphones LMAO  dead serious


----------



## Omnom

Hahaha, yea NA!

 Oh yea,
  Anymore takers wanting to sell their FiiO E11? 
 BTW i live in New Zealand


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Hahaha, yea NA!
> 
> 
> Oh yea,
> ...




Addicted to Audio is your best bet. 

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/FiiO-E11-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-1


----------



## Omnom

Ebay is cheaper than that 
 and free shipping 

 Anyway anyway want to sell me it on head fi?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Ebay is cheaper than that
> 
> and free shipping
> 
> ...




Actually you're right, there's a couple for $62 on ebay. Sorry about that. lol and no, I'm keeping mine thanks. They come in very handy, especially for bass boosting.


----------



## Omnom

Oh man 
 I want to get one, now your just making me jealous


----------



## stozzer123

You should probably just hurry up and buy something, your indecision spans almost 50 pages now.  Seriously how much is your time worth to you even if you make minimum wage you have wasted countless hours humming and hawing at times looking for absolute low price even trying to get used 101's. I mean seriously just buy something and get on with it.


----------



## gij100

Ah, late to the party, but my jvc hafx40's arrived in the mail today! Was very excited! I agree with the consensus on these iems, that they're a quite a bit sibilant out of the box, but extremely detailed and have a deep reaching, clean bass. Have had only 10 hours of burn in so far. Got really impatient, so mucked around with tips, and found that for me, shoving a large pair of monster triple flanges over the stock foamies upped bass impact a bit and reduced the sibilance! Only a quick/temporary fix, will continue to burn these in. Loving them more than my dba02mkII's, at least until they get their channel imbalance fixed.

Dsnuts, I would not be surprised if you were active making budget/giant killer discoveries on other product forums, like car or kitchen appliance forums :rolleyes: Thank you for reporting this gem to us !


----------



## CrystalT

One of these days dsnuts will realize that his equipment isn't breaking in, but he's just gotten used to the new equipments sound/specific nuanced.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> One of these days dsnuts will realize that his equipment isn't breaking in, but he's just gotten used to the new equipments sound/specific nuanced.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  What was the purpose of this post?


----------



## Gilly87

crystalt said:


> One of these days dsnuts will realize that his equipment isn't breaking in, but he's just gotten used to the new equipments sound/specific nuanced.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2



Dude so cool


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> What was the purpose of this post?


 

 +1 

 Let's just leave it there and not let the troll send this thread into the crapper.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> +1
> 
> Let's just leave it there and not let the troll send this thread into the crapper.


 
  Exactly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Xander does not believe in burn in. It is all in our minds. It must be..I love listening to the sharp out of box sound of the FX40. Oh wait my mind got used to it so now it don't sound like that anymore. Sharpness is now somehow cleaned up and the overall sound much fuller. Just in my mind. Of course if someone else hears my pair they would hear how sharp it is again.


----------



## MidnightLuffy

FX101 coming in today : )


----------



## MidnightLuffy

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> This ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes.


----------



## LizardKing1

I don't believe much in audible burn-in. My FX40's might have changed a bit, but I can't remember and to be honest I doubt I could tell anything below a 3dB change just from memory. What I do know is that I like them more now than before, even if they do sound the same.


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a certain amount of getting used to a sound. Something like these FX40s does need some adjusting as they throw out so much detail much more so than anything in their price range. I think burn in helps smooth the edges and fills out the gaps in frequencies to a degree too. So a combination of both = enjoyment.


----------



## sfwalcer

My take on "burn in" is like a brand new pair of shoes, when new they are stiff (ie; stiff IEM drivers) and not the most comfortable. But after wearing them and breaking them in, the stiffness loosens up and becomes a lot more comfortable as it takes on the shape of your feet.  Mental burn in of course takes place as well because like the shape of the new shoes (ie: IEM sound sig) alters the way you feel while walking (listening). Therefore, "burn in" consist of a feedback loop between you and the new gear, both altering one another at the same time.  
   
  /2cents. 
   
 
  LoL


----------



## FieldingMellish

Let's please get back to talking about the iem's?


----------



## Dsnuts

I finally took my Sony XB90EX home with me. On the way home I was listening to Steve Miller band. The Joker. Danny. You gotta hear this tune. The stage has so much depth. Steve Millers voice was clearly much forward over the instruments in the back ground. I know it was recorded this way but on these earphones There is so much depth to the imagery and space in the tune. I was floored.  That was when it hit me.. These earphones have arrived for me. These are awesome..
   
  These made me realize why I love music. This made me realize at what level of sound I was dealing with. This is the first time I have heard a bassy earphone that does instrument separation and vocals so well.. It is such a natural tone.  I mentioned how solid the mids are on this Sony sound. IT is more than that. It has a depth that is hard to achieve for earphones. Even with air chambers.. I know there has been too much on the plate for guys to be dropping the cash for a guilty pleasure. These have precision that I find intoxicating. Lately I have been a extremely happy camper from 2 headphones.
   
  The JVC HA-S500 and these XB90EX. Both compliment each other. My hope is that these get a release state side and is sold at a cheaper price. These have taken bass earphones to the next level for me..
   
  One more observation I want to add. I took a good look at the round chamber on the back end of the XB90EX. Some one at Sony is a fan of AT earphones. Not only is the sound big because of the larger than life 16mm drivers but these have an air chamber out back much like the CKS77s. Comparing them side to side now. The XB90EX has about the same sized chamber out back..ABS whatever that is. Could be Sonys version of the air chamber.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Xander does not believe in burn in. It is all in our minds. It must be..I love listening to the sharp out of box sound of the FX40. Oh wait my mind got used to it so now it don't sound like that anymore. Sharpness is now somehow cleaned up and the overall sound much fuller. Just in my mind. Of course if someone else hears my pair they would hear how sharp it is again.


 
   
  If what he said is true, then I should not be hearing any differences between my well seasoned pair of FX40 and the new pair I got as a spare !
  Doing an A/B comparision they certainly don't sound like they're the same iems, same signature yes but difference sound    ...like comparing a CKM500 to a CKM300.
   
  It could all be in my mind if I had to rely on memory to compare the sound, but there's no escaping the difference when you A/B both a burned-in and NIB (New in Box) pairs, in this case both my mind and more importantly, my ears tells me otherwise.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Yes! Steve Miller does some of the best recordings in rock/blues!  check out his newest album BINGO and his new blues album LET YOUR HARE DOWN!
  both are five star recordings, purer and deepr than almost any other commericial rock recordings, really let your headphones shine on both vocals and instruments
  detail and power!!! enjoy!! i use both of those to "calibrate" how far my earphones headphones are broken in and capable of....


----------



## DannyBai

I listened to "The Joker" today.  Your right Ds, it sounds fantastic.  The plucking from the bass guitar, vocals were also very good.  Unfortunately it was a lower bitrate recording but I know I have the greatest hits CD somewhere, so I'll rip it when I find it.  I usually listen to more electronic music with the XB90's but I'll be giving them a go with other genres after a taste of Steve Miller Band.  Good call Ds.


----------



## spacemanspliff

I will post a pic of my "custom" fx40s. My friend makes custom fitted high end iems and took impressions of my ear and gave me a pair of molds that I can just stick any normal iem driver tube into with the housing outside of the mold. Makes a pretty perfect seal. I would think my bass response is a bit better due to this. Also, they go as deep into the canal as possible without causing damage. Pretty neat. B/c you can swap out any iem you have easily and they are super, duper comfortable.


----------



## stozzer123

while i like the idea im not so sure on it, i spoke to an audiologist about this and with dynamics sound being related to the enclosure they come in its pretty much hit or miss.  Good for some experimenting though and im interested in seeing the pics and your def right it doesn't get any comfier than customs, although i find myself leaving them a lot more recently due to so many good dynamics being around.


----------



## Prakhar

spacemanspliff said:


> I will post a pic of my "custom" fx40s. My friend makes custom fitted high end iems and took impressions of my ear and gave me a pair of molds that I can just stick any normal iem driver tube into with the housing outside of the mold. Makes a pretty perfect seal. I would think my bass response is a bit better due to this. Also, they go as deep into the canal as possible without causing damage. Pretty neat. B/c you can swap out any iem you have easily and they are super, duper comfortable.






Take my money!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

hmmmm not sure if this has been asked/ addressed or not, but regarding the sound of the Tt isurus to the CKM500s, how many % do the Tt's have on the 500s? Since I remember that Dsnuts guesstimated that those could have been a ATH re-brand. Can those that have both sets chime in or do a quick A/B between them?
   
  The reason I am asking this is because eventually I'll get the CKM500s as part of my collection, but the sound of the Tt's are so lackluster that I don't want to be disappointed if the 500s are very similar in sound. Yet again the FX40's are at fault for bringing the Tts to shame even though I only paid $10 for them.  Dunno, was never really impressed by the Tts as Dsnuts was, but researching about them led me to this thread and lets just say was truly inspired by Dsnuts fanaticism.... cough... cough... "passion" for this hobby of his, so they served their role I guess. Maybe this was all meant to be haha.


----------



## Omnom

@Dsnuts
  Would you say that this XB90EX even rivals the CKM500?
 From your description it sounds exactly like it!


----------



## sfwalcer

LoL This guy, btw you got them 500s already? The 90EX for sure are on my list as well, but for now they are on the back burners. Got more important priorities for now......


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> @Dsnuts
> Would you say that this XB90EX even rivals the CKM500?
> From your description it sounds exactly like it!


 
  buy something, 50 pages and you cant decide, i dont think this hobby is for you.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> buy something, 50 pages and you cant decide, i dont think this hobby is for you.


 
   
  I already have! Im just curious!
  Whats your problem mate?


----------



## stozzer123

No problem its just a bit of a revolving door.  Like a kid tugging on coat tails. Just chillax and enjoy your phones.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> One of these days dsnuts will realize that his equipment isn't breaking in, but he's just gotten used to the new equipments sound/specific nuanced.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
   
  then i also got defective ears, beacuse my new green 15 minutes FX101 sounds waaay diferent than my 60+hours Red Fx101, same thing when i heard my second pair of ksc75.
  out of the box they sounded WAY diferent, lack of bass and clarity between a used and new unit. 
   
  sorry guys, but i had to comment here beacuse that is what i am hearing very clearly, i just opened a pair of new Fx101 and clearly i can hear diference in sound,  mostly in the highs.
   
  man, i had to have a second pair, all this bass so cheap.. and they are "Kool Green"


----------



## Prakhar

Xander, Tyll at Inner Fidelity conducted a double blind experiment between two pairs of Q701s and they concluded Burn-In was definitely real.


----------



## LizardKing1

That didn't conclude that burn-in was real, it concluded that 2 pairs of Q701 sounded different. It's easy to believe a factory will release 2 models of the same headphones with audible differences, and they do. However 2 other tests he did showed a variation of about 0.5dB, so not exactly "OMG these are soooo much better"-worthy. Burn-in exists and we probably can't tell.


----------



## delusionist

Quote: 





lizardking1 said:


> That didn't conclude that burn-in was real, it concluded that 2 pairs of Q701 sounded different. It's easy to believe a factory will release 2 models of the same headphones with audible differences, and they do. However 2 other tests he did showed a variation of about 0.5dB, so not exactly "OMG these are soooo much better"-worthy. Burn-in exists and we probably can't tell.


 

 I believe the pads have more of an effect on burn-in.

 Quick question, which of the budget JVC IEMs come with carrying cases? I didn't see any on the FX40 or FX101.


----------



## LizardKing1

He said he left the headphones still for a couple of days just for the pads to completely adapt, so I would guess you can exclude pads.
  FX1X I believe come with a case, the FX40 I know do not.


----------



## bjaardker

No cases for either the FX40s or the FX101s.

 However, my new favorite case for IEMs that don't come with them:
http://www.onedesigncontest.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD2&Store_Code=OCS&Product_Code=11703&Category_Code=3PK

 The One brand condoms 3 pack has a metal case that works perfectly for IEMs.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> No cases for either the FX40s or the FX101s.
> 
> However, my new favorite case for IEMs that don't come with them:
> http://www.onedesigncontest.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD2&Store_Code=OCS&Product_Code=11703&Category_Code=3PK
> ...


 
   
   
  lol - if it rains heavily, you can stick the IEM's in the condom.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> No cases for either the FX40s or the FX101s.
> 
> However, my new favorite case for IEMs that don't come with them:
> http://www.onedesigncontest.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD2&Store_Code=OCS&Product_Code=11703&Category_Code=3PK
> ...


 
  You for serious? LMAO, can you post some pics of that metal case, might get it if it's nice. ha


----------



## rickdohc

Mi sig... FX1X its the only one with a case.


----------



## Prakhar

You could also use an altoid tin.


----------



## FieldingMellish

I bought an overpriced Shure IEM case. Feels good every time I use it, so in the end it was worth it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> You could also use an altoid tin.


 

 That's blasphemous!!! Altoids tins are only reserve for amps meng. Those are pretty neat tbh.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> I bought an overpriced Shure IEM case. Feels good every time I use it, so in the end it was worth it.


 
  I know right? The "feel good" is the only thing that matters at the end of the day. Why do vices feel so good ha
   
  edit: no one whats to chime in on that Tt/ ATH 500 A/B. So the Tt's are that inferior huh? Oh also what does "A/B" stand for anyways?


----------



## Prakhar

I think Dsnuts said that the tt were the same housing as the ckm99


----------



## Dsnuts

Tts are old news and are easily out done by the new AT and JVC iems. A/B.. take 2 earphones or headphone to compare side to side. Good way to know what you got for sound compared to an old favorite.. For example if you A/Bed against the old TT vs something like a CKM500. The old TT would be outdone sound wise.. You would clearly be able to tell which one has a better sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Cooleos, thanks for clearing that up, although I kinda already knew that was the answer but just making sure...... gonna do a A/B between the FX40s and the S500s for sure when they come in, can't wait!!!


----------



## Omnom

Just out of Curiosity
  With anyone who has both the CKM500 and the XB90EX, do they compare well?
 I mean does the XB90EX reach the same clear highs and mids as the CKM500?
  
  Also, has anyone heard of the Hisound POPO's or something.
  Apparently they are bassy.
  Not to sure though.

 Thanks If you Answer!


----------



## marlonmarabe

Omnom ive got both. To sum things up,the xb90 is an upgrade over the ckm500. The bass reaches deeper. The mids give out more details. The highs are smoother and has more details. Not to degrade the ckm500 but the sonys are just on a higher level. The presentation and soundstage is also superior on the sonys. That said, I still enjoy both with the xb90 getting more ear time. It is that enjoyable. Just pure musical bliss. Oh so engaging! I really think this is due to the 16mm drivers being utilized to its maximum potential. A bass rumble ive never heard in any iem. It is simply a basshead audiophiles delight! Just like drinking Hennessy Cognac. The more you listen, the better it sounds!


----------



## Omnom

Oh looks like my for sure next purchase will be those XB90EXs!!!!!
  Also,
  Have you heard of the Hisound POPOs?
 They any good?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> then i also got defective ears, beacuse my new green 15 minutes FX101 sounds waaay diferent than my 60+hours Red Fx101, same thing when i heard my second pair of ksc75.
> out of the box they sounded WAY diferent, lack of bass and clarity between a used and new unit.
> 
> sorry guys, but i had to comment here beacuse that is what i am hearing very clearly, i just opened a pair of new Fx101 and clearly i can hear diference in sound,  mostly in the highs.
> ...


 
   
  I'm with you on that mate, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...and the "kool green" FX101 are such a "must have", I got two of these, ...a FX101 and a FR201 !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cooleos, thanks for clearing that up, although I kinda already knew that was the answer but just making sure...... gonna do a A/B between the FX40s and the S500s for sure when they come in, can't wait!!!


 
   
  If you mean the JVC HA-S500,   ...it's no contest !
   
  The FX40 bass goes respectfully deep but it's like a habour tug compared to an Aircraft Carrier when you pit it against the bass of the S500. In the mids and high regions, the S500 compares more to the much higher end FXD80.
   
  So far, EVERYONE around here, whom I lend my S500 for a short audition have been impressed.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> Omnom ive got both. To sum things up,the xb90 is an upgrade over the ckm500. The bass reaches deeper. The mids give out more details. The highs are smoother and has more details. Not to degrade the ckm500 but the sonys are just on a higher level. The presentation and soundstage is also superior on the sonys. That said, I still enjoy both with the xb90 getting more ear time. It is that enjoyable. Just pure musical bliss. Oh so engaging! I really think this is due to the 16mm drivers being utilized to its maximum potential. A bass rumble ive never heard in any iem. It is simply a basshead audiophiles delight! Just like drinking Hennessy Cognac. The more you listen, the better it sounds!


 
  Hey dude just curious if you've heard/have/had the cks77 also.  Would be nice to hear another opinion on how they compare to the new sony's


----------



## shotgunshane

I guess Atrio like sub bass but a Sony ex soundstage was too much to resist. I hope the xb90ex lives up to billing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I guess Atrio like sub bass but a Sony ex soundstage was too much to resist. I hope the xb90ex lives up to billing.


 
   
  Your assumption would be correct. Some of the best mids I have heard for Sony too. Deep and engrossing. I love it. Look forward to your take on them Shotgunshane.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> If you mean the JVC HA-S500,   ...it's no contest !
> 
> The FX40 bass goes respectfully deep but it's like a *habour tug* compared to an *Aircraft Carrier* when you pit it against the bass of the S500. In the mids and high regions, the S500 compares more to the much higher end FXD80.
> 
> So far, EVERYONE around here, whom I lend my S500 for a short audition have been impressed.


 

 haha, that was my intended plan. But since I got the FXD 70's coming in now as well, this will make a much better/ more interesting A/B test.
   
  HOW DARE YOU DISS MY BELOVED 40's LIKE THAT, MAKES ME WANNA PUNCH SOMEBODY!!! ha
  KAPOW!!!
   
   
  Looks like Dsnuts/ ericp10 was right on the money on these S500s, OMG can't wait to get it, along with the 70s.  So HYPED right now.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh looks like my for sure next purchase will be those XB90EXs!!!!!
> Also,
> Have you heard of the Hisound POPOs?
> They any good?


 
  i had the HSA PoPo, yes, pretty bassy, but still good mids and vocals


----------



## Prakhar

Fx40 or fx101?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Fx40 or fx101?


 
  Well it depends what type of music you mostly listen to. If you want a lot of bass with decent mids/ good highs, the 101s. The 101s has a more "mainstream" sound with emphasis of the lower spectrum.
   
  But for me the 40s are more musical/ balanced and out classes the 101s in all aspects except for quantity of bass; the bass on the 40s are no slouch as well. I get a lot more immersion with the 40s and they can pretty much handle any type of music. 
   
  Carbon nanotubes OWNS!!!


----------



## rickdohc

So true, nanotube ftw. I made a mistake, didnt burn the fx40 long enough. They are sounding much better with more and more hours of burn in. Left them at work all weekend, thats 48 hours more. Cant wait for monday morning!


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the xb90ex should get them from august 21-28


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Well it depends what type of music you mostly listen to. If you want a lot of bass with decent mids/ good highs, the 101s. The 101s has a more "mainstream" sound with emphasis of the lower spectrum.
> 
> But for me the 40s are more musical/ balanced and out classes the 101s in all aspects except for quantity of bass; the bass on the 40s are no slouch as well. I get a lot more immersion with the 40s and they can pretty much handle any type of music.
> 
> Carbon nanotubes OWNS!!!


 
   
  thought, that the ckm500s will own every jvc easily. not true?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> thought, that the ckm500s will own every jvc easily. not true?


 
  Never had the pleasure of listening to the ckm500s, but these new jvc carbon nanotube drivers are serious business.  I'll get the ckm500s eventually but for now nanotubes are my priority cuz I am literally addicted to their amazing HD sound/ imagery and instrument separation.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> thought, that the ckm500s will own every jvc easily. not true?


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Never had the pleasure of listening to the ckm500s, but these new jvc carbon nanotube drivers are serious business.  I'll get the ckm500s eventually but for now nanotubes are my priority cuz I am literally addicted to their amazing HD sound/ imagery and instrument separation.


 
  The ckm500 WILL NOT own the jvcs. The jvcs however won't OWN the ckm500 either. They're different sound signatures. Ckm500's has that nice warm and great thick mids. It has a great soundstage compared to the jvcs, but then the jvcs can also catch up to the ckm500s. I haven't owned one jvc yet except this new jvc ha-s500s that are coming my way. Jvcs has a little more detail than the ckm500s from what I've read. That doesn't mean the ckm500 loses to it as it has its own great strengths.


----------



## oneoseven

Question about the Sonys.. My only complaint with the CKM500s is the fit can become irritating after a while because of the dish and my ears are smaller than normal I guess.. How is the fit of the Sonys in comparison? That's the only thing holding me back from purchasing them at the moment.. For 50 dollars I was willing to take a waiver on the fit of the 500s but for 150 I'd like to be a little bit more sure =)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Question about the Sonys.. My only complaint with the CKM500s is the fit can become irritating after a while because of the dish and my ears are smaller than normal I guess.. How is the fit of the Sonys in comparison? That's the only thing holding me back from purchasing them at the moment.. For 50 dollars I was willing to take a waiver on the fit of the 500s but for 150 I'd like to be a little bit more sure =)


 
  The Sony's should work better because the housing protrudes less where it touches your outer ear.  The nozzle is a bit longer too so none of the housing sits on your outer ear.  This is the case for me.


----------



## oneoseven

Oh wow awesome picture.. Wasn't expecting that.. Thanks =)


----------



## sfwalcer

OMG that picture!!! The white CKM500 is sex<3 Oh that sony looking sexy as well. ha


----------



## Dsnuts

If these went in like the CKM500s or other AT earphones. You would need some big ears for them to fit.. Trademark Sony sideways dish housings. XB60 Danny you say is similar but has smaller housing ?...  On a side note I actually prefer the mids on these XB90EX over my EX600. Surprising.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> OMG that picture!!! The white CKM500 is sex<3 Oh that sony looking sexy as well. ha


 
   
  Oh look we got one of those earphonophiles.


----------



## bjaardker

That's what the metal case looks like. Perfect for a pair of IEMs using a 3 finger wide coiling method.

 Note, I don't think larger IEMs like those Sonys or TF10s would fit, but the JVCs fit just fine.


----------



## daveyostrow

When those sonys reach my price range ill jump, but for now i got my hands full.
   
  I also agree about the ckm500 not 'owning' the jvc's, and its difficult because i dont want to keep them all. The ckm500 overall are a more refined phone than the jvc's, you just have to hear their presentation.
   
  The brainwave M4's are also very very good, small, light, more rumble than the fx40 and a bit less than the 101 with great un-piercing highs and its own presentation. They should get more attention...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Oh wow awesome picture.. Wasn't expecting that.. Thanks =)


 
  No problem!
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If these went in like the CKM500s or other AT earphones. You would need some big ears for them to fit.. Trademark Sony sideways dish housings. XB60 Danny you say is similar but has smaller housing ?...  On a side note I actually prefer the mids on these XB90EX over my EX600. Surprising.


 
  The XB30 and XB60 have the same housing size which are slightly smaller than the XB90.  Hard to tell from pictures but here it is anyway.
   
  XB90 on top                                                                                                                                           XB60 on top
   

   
  XB90 on left


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh look we got one of those earphonophiles.


 
  Those 2 are ripe for picking heeeeee
    
   
  Quote:


bjaardker said:


> That's what the metal case looks like. Perfect for a pair of IEMs using a 3 finger wide coiling method.
> 
> Note, I don't think larger IEMs like those Sonys or TF10s would fit, but the JVCs fit just fine.


 
  WoW these posts back to back, you two trying to set me up?! ha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




    
   
  Quote:


daveyostrow said:


> When those sonys reach my price range ill jump, but for now i got my hands full.
> 
> I also agree about the ckm500 not 'owning' the jvc's, and its difficult because i dont want to keep them all. The ckm500 overall are a more refined phone than the jvc's, you just have to hear their presentation.
> 
> The brainwave M4's are also very very good, small, light, more rumble than the fx40 and a bit less than the 101 with great un-piercing highs and its own presentation. They should get more attention...


 
  But them M4s are more pricey though, got a pair of beta V2s, and was not impressed whatsoever, they are capable but nothing special.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys owned the CKS77 at one point you will get a good idea of the signature that is on the XB90EX. That air chamber out back is all business. The main difference being that CKS77 has more mid bass while the XB90 having more juicy sub bass. Then there is the mids which is the most surprising to me on these earphones. It is to my ears one of the better mids I have heard for in ears. Awesomely layered mid section as it has so much depth.  The CKS77 does this to a degree but not nearly as natural as these sound.  Both sounds are big but these actually do it better.. On better recorded material the sense of depth is just crazy.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But them M4s are more pricey though, got a pair of beta V2s, and was not impressed whatsoever, they are capable but nothing special.


 
  ...but not as much as the ckm500
   
  Still very temped to get my hands on cks77's
   
  hey dannybai, how different do the xb90 xb60 sound? looking identical and all id hope close enough.


----------



## mochill

Xb90ex just shipped and aslo will be getting my blox tm7 this week hopefully


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Xb90ex just shipped and aslo will be getting my blox tm7 this week hopefully


 
  LoL, can you post a list of your collection of IEMs cuz always see you post buying new ones every other day it seems. ha Just curious and jelly that's all.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ...but not as much as the ckm500
> 
> Still very temped to get my hands on cks77's
> 
> hey dannybai, how different do the xb90 xb60 sound? looking identical and all id hope close enough.


 
  They aren't that far apart.  There's more of a mid-bass presence in the 60's.  They both hit the sub-bass notes very well but the 90's do it effortlessly.  Overall, the 60's do everything the 90's do but loses on refinement of the whole sound spectrum.  I'd say they are around 80-90% of the 90's depending who's comparing them.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha, that was my intended plan. But since I got the FXD 70's coming in now as well, this will make a much better/ more interesting A/B test.
> 
> HOW DARE YOU DISS MY BELOVED 40's LIKE THAT, MAKES ME WANNA PUNCH SOMEBODY!!! ha
> KAPOW!!!
> ...


 
   
  LOL, no worries   ...them FX40 are my favourites as well   ...especially on dangerous visits to relatives   ...never know when you're gonna lose them to the newphews and nieces !
   
  Wait til you hear them HA-S500    ...then you'll wanna KISS someone, even your mother-in-law !


----------



## mochill

Gonna order the s500 today


----------



## Omnom

Hahaha.....
  Yea....
  ...


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the s500 gonna get them on the 21


----------



## silvernoy

[size=1.7em] JVC HAFX8B[/size]   
  anyone tried that out yet?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered the s500 gonna get them on the 21


 
  I call bull, pics of your iem collection or it didn't happen. Liesssssssssssssss......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





silvernoy said:


> [size=1.7em] JVC HAFX8B[/size]
> anyone tried that out yet?


 
  Read way back that these were ok for their cheap price but nothing special. Good for exercise, etc.


----------



## Zelda

i'm still wondering about the JVC HA-FX31,as it's more expensive than the fx40


----------



## mochill

I have no camera so, sorry for the dissapointment ;p


----------



## mochill

Using neutron music player v.1.45.1 on my z player linstening to skrillex bangerang on my fostex t50rp modded by me.....its so amazing


----------



## Prakhar

Is there anything better than the ckm500 for under 50 dollars?


----------



## Assimilator702

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya but what you guys have to understand.. Yes the specs say 14mm on the CKM99 and 13.5 on the isaurus.. And sound specs are different as well.. However. If I was AT and I outsourced a house driver to a company name Thermaltake why would I show the world that I am using the same driver? What matches up is the sound description from Jokers review on the CKM99 and others. They are describing the Isaurus exactly there is no denying this..Sure I would love to just purchase a CKM99 and do A/B testing to make sure but you know what. I know what I hear and I am hearing the exact description.. Read what SoundFreaq wrote and that was before he even read Jokers review. Do the comparison on what he wrote and what joker wrote on the description for the CKM99.
> 
> @Inks I think I wouldn't have been so happy if I spent $200 on the CKM99 so you are right but for $20?


 

 Heres an idea....sacrifice a pair of Thermaltakes and pair of CK99's and open the housings up to ID the drivers.
   
  While that might be costly you very well could verify if they indeed are the same drivers.


----------



## DannyBai

New toy came in today.  Nice housing, seems well built.  Strain reliefs are nice and great L plug.  Small and light.  Only flaw is the thin rubbery cable.  Has Mic and remote which seem well built into the cable but the buttons are recessed and I have to use my fingernails to press them.  Comes with a square semi-hard case and five tips, two pairs are tri-flanges.  Very nice packaging.  
   
  Sounds very neutral.  The whole sound spectrum is evenly presented.  It could use a bit more sparkle for my taste.  So far, no wow factor for me but I like a little color in my sound.  Bass is precise with soft impact and does not bleed.  Vocals are not forward but definitely not recessed.  Treble is smooth and gives enough details but lacks the sparkle I mentioned earlier.  Very small drivers so some burn-in might help these out.  Very nice looking earphone though.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I call bull, pics of your iem collection or it didn't happen. Liesssssssssssssss......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The HA-FX8 is known as the Riptidz. It sounds quite good for around $7, and imo it is the best IEM under $10. In the $14-20 range though, the Panasonic RP-HJE355 and JVC HA-FX40 are much better than the Riptidz.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zelda said:


> i'm still wondering about the JVC HA-FX31,as it's more expensive than the fx40


 
  i 2nd this view, will a brave soul out there venture into this endeavor..... c'mon mochill ahahahahahahaha you DA MAN!!!
   
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> I have no camera so, sorry for the dissapointment ;p


 
  Mad disappoint son.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They aren't that far apart.  There's more of a mid-bass presence in the 60's.  They both hit the sub-bass notes very well but the 90's do it effortlessly.  Overall, the 60's do everything the 90's do but loses on refinement of the whole sound spectrum.  I'd say they are around 80-90% of the 90's depending who's comparing them.


 
  Thanks... looks like a worthy option. But how then would the cks77 still be a grade below the 60's?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered the s500 gonna get them on the 21


 
   
  Did my comments about giving some loving to the mum-in-law did it for you or ? .....


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Thanks... looks like a worthy option. But how then would the cks77 still be a grade below the 60's?


 
  Did I say they were a grade below the 77's?  Didn't mean to.  Depending on personal preferences, it could go either way.  The 60's have more sub-bass then the 77's and the 77's have more mid-bass.  77's bass hits harder if I remember correctly.  Soundstage is about even and the 77's might have more treble.  I prefer the 60's over the 77's but not everyone will.


----------



## daveyostrow

these sony XB90's are presented as better, so was wondering if it would hold true for the 60's.
  I have to do something about all these phones, besides listening.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> these sony XB90's are presented as better, so was wondering if it would hold true for the 60's.
> I have to do something about all these phones, besides listening.


 
  I think the price difference right now is around $50 for the 60's vs 90's.  I would say the 60's are about 90% of the 90's sound but someone with a more critical ear might say 80%.  I know Dsnuts has written some comparisons in here between the 77's vs the 90's and called them the upgrade.  If that holds true, I would consider the 60's a slight upgrade and not a side grade.


----------



## mochill

Those martain logan sure looks sexy ;p......and i heard that they are supposed to be very neutral sounding


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Did my comments about giving some loving to the mum-in-law did it for you or ? .....


 
   
  tbh, that's all i am looking forward to, the S500 is just icing on top. Oh and your statement sounds so wrong when taken out of context. ahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






    
   
  Quote:


mochill said:


> Those martain logan sure looks sexy ;p......and i heard that they are supposed to be very neutral sounding


 
  DO IT!!! BUT.... more importantly buy yourself a camera 1st. ha


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Those martain logan sure looks sexy ;p......and i heard that they are supposed to be very neutral sounding


 
  Very sexy indeed.  My thoughts have changed since the initial listen with the iPhone.  Have been burning them in for the past few hours and have been amping them.  These respond very well with an amp.  They remind me of the FXD80's quite a bit but haven't A/B'd them yet.  Very spacious and dynamic.  Some of the best male vocals I've heard in an earphone yet.  Metal sounds absolutely fantastic.  More impressions at a later date.


----------



## Omnom

Goes not to sure where to ask this,
  But...
  Is there anyway to plug my iPod into my speakers without any loss of sound quality, and volume, at all?
 Because its currently happening now and I can't figure out what to do.

 Thanks


----------



## mochill

So ace of bicycle isn't working so i had to order the s500 from another seller and now its going to take a month to get them


----------



## sfwalcer

I still see the bicycle mans listing of the S500s on ebay, so don't know what's the problem. And shouldn't you post about the S500s in the S500 thread? Just saying.....


----------



## rickdohc

i know that almost all has been said about the Fx40,  but i have to give you all  my personal experience with them.
   
  Once i got them, i gave them 3 days of burn-in, like 70 hours.   didnt like them that much beacuse of the piercing highs (for my personal preference), so was using more the Fx101 and SH3580. 
   
  After reading the S500 thread, i decided that i would give these Fx40 a second chance, but this time i did something diferent with the burn in process.  First time i  burned them 3 days at 70% volume , *but this time i gave them 336 hours of extra burning at 100% of volume!!!  *yea!  2 weeks non stop!    used my PC at home, looped a few heavy bass songs, checked at nights if there where still sounding but didnt put them in my ears.
   
  i thought.. "what the he$%, if they burn and dont work anymore, NO PROBLEMA, i didnt even like them that much, i got more phones to use so they wont be missed!
   
   
  BUT,  after 336+hours (almost 400) on burn in  THESE ARE AWESOME!!!  i even like them over the FX101!!!    they dont have the same big bass the Fx101 has, but the bass is big enough, goes deep, highs? MUUUCCHHH BETTER!  i can hear them for HOURS without a problem, clarity is awesome.  they still have that "high" sounding signature, that would never change even after 1000 hours of burn in, but the diference is that i can use them and hear all  kind of music NO PROBLEMA.!!
   
  i really dont know when those highs got "tamed", beacuse i plugged them straigt to the PC and gave them the try after 2 weeks.  i cant tell if it was at the 200 mark or when, all i can say they ROCK!!!....   maybe its beacuse i gave the A REAL POUNDING AT 100% of the volume?  could be? i dont know!   FX40 FTW!!!   
   
   
*so, smack them! hit them, abuse them.. give those nanotubes the pounding of their lives!!!*
   
   
*For all you that dont believe in the Burn In proces NO PROBLEMA!... all i can say is that it works for theses Fx40!!*


----------



## Dsnuts

Amen!


----------



## daveyostrow

...back to the burning board


----------



## sfwalcer

Preach brotha rockdohc PREACH that nanotube gospel!!!  Giving my 40's some more major burn in as well to see if it will completely smooth out the highs/ sibilance.  I got 2 pairs at different burn in stages to compare so hope one becomes REAL smooth real soon.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Goes not to sure where to ask this,
> But...
> Is there anyway to plug my iPod into my speakers without any loss of sound quality, and volume, at all?
> Because its currently happening now and I can't figure out what to do.
> ...


 
  ...


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Preach brotha rockdohc PREACH that nanotube gospel!!!  Giving my 40's some more major burn in as well to see if it will completely smooth out the highs/ sibilance.  I got 2 pairs at different burn in stages to compare so hope one becomes REAL smooth real soon.


 
   
  If he had to burn those FX40 at 100% volume to do the job, then he better have something that can produce 130% volume should he want them S500 !
   
  The 40mm CNT drivers in the S500 needs a louder volume than what's required for the puny FX40's drivers.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Goes not to sure where to ask this,
> But...
> Is there anyway to plug my iPod into my speakers without any loss of sound quality, and volume, at all?
> Because its currently happening now and I can't figure out what to do.
> ...


 
  No idea what you talking about meng, maybe your speakers are broken??? When you plug your ipod into the speakers 3.5mm audio jack you should get sound,if so what's the problem? If no sound your speakers are busted or something. Maybe time to upgrade to a better set of blasters cuz they are akin to IEMs/ headphones there is a diff in brand/ price/ etc yo.    
   
   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> If he had to burn those FX40 at 100% volume to do the job, then he better have something that can produce 130% volume should he want them S500 !
> 
> The 40mm CNT drivers in the S500 needs a louder volume than what's required for the puny FX40's drivers.


 
  Scares.......... been burning them 40s on my cheapo lappy ha, I don't think poor little me can handle the BIG BAD driver of the S500s.................................runs away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    
   
  OMG haven't been listening to my 40's for a quick minute, just got back on it and is floored by it's lovely HD sound, listening to instrumentals is SEX with these. I CAN FINALLY SEE CLEARLY MY GOD!!!....truly afraid of what the S500 and the FXD70s are gonna sound like..........hold me.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No idea what you talking about meng, maybe your speakers are broken??? When you plug your ipod into the speakers 3.5mm audio jack you should get sound,if so what's the problem? If no sound your speakers are busted or something. Maybe time to *upgrade* to a better set of blasters cuz they are akin to IEMs/ headphones there is a diff in brand/ price/ etc yo.


 
  Well if you calling Shahinian Diaspon not a good speaker anyway then there is something wrong with you 
 No I get sound and all, and I've tried with other speakers, and it seems that the volume drops compared to a CD, I am using a 3.5mm Jack too
  Is that the problem?

 Does anyone know what I need to do or buy?


----------



## stozzer123

turn the click wheel in a clockwise direction then start a thread in a relevant section?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Well if you calling Shahinian Diaspon not a good speaker anyway then there is something wrong with you
> 
> No I get sound and all, and I've tried with other speakers, and it seems that the volume drops compared to a CD, I am using a 3.5mm Jack too
> Is that the problem?
> ...






Ask in here ..... and leave this thread about headphones.

 http://www.head-fi.org/f/21/cables-power-tweaks-speakers-accessories-dbt-free-forum


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> If he had to burn those FX40 at 100% volume to do the job, then he better have something that can produce 130% volume should he want them S500 !
> 
> The 40mm CNT drivers in the S500 needs a louder volume than what's required for the puny FX40's drivers.


 
   
   
  i am not sure if i would do the same thing with my S500 when they arrive, Fx40 are cheap, those S500 are no joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (i am always late for the show, things get slow down here but ok, i will wait whatever i need to wait  for my S500).


----------



## Prakhar

Which one is better built, the FX40 or the FX101?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Which one is better built, the FX40 or the FX101?


 
  The 40s has a much better built/ cable is a lot better and comes with a free set of foam tips and a clip, while the 101s only come with a set of rubber tips. But if you are on the fence I would go with the 40s for clarity and HD sound, the 101s if you want crazy bass with an overall good presentation.  Both of them are killer for their price tbh.


----------



## JK1

Don't get the HA-FX40 if you are at all treble sensitive. Even after extensive burn in, the treble can be painful with some material. Otherwise it is a great earphone with great detail. I hope in future models they have the treble under better control. Perhaps we might need to pay much more for something that sounds like the HA-FX40 but without the excessive treble. For those who are the least bit treble sensitive, I suggest they get the Panasonic RP-HJE355. It has almost as much detail as the HA-FX40, but is slightly warmer overall, and doesn't have excessive treble.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jk1 said:


> Don't get the HA-FX40 if you are at all treble sensitive. Even after extensive burn in, the treble can be painful with some material. Otherwise it is a great earphone with great detail. I hope in future models they have the treble under better control. Perhaps we might need to pay much more for something that sounds like the HA-FX40 but without the excessive treble. For those who are the least bit treble sensitive, I suggest they get the Panasonic RP-HJE355. It has almost as much detail as the HA-FX40, but is slightly warmer overall, and doesn't have excessive treble.


 
  Yeah, the 40's/ 101's are really revealing when recordings are poorly mastered, it's picks up the sibilance and enhances it. LoL  But when the music is mastered right MY GOD it sounds MARVELOUS!!! These will really let you know if the music quality you are listening to is crap or not ha.  I think jgray91 from the FXD80/70/60 thread states this best from this description of nanotube treble flaws....
   
  "Why am I not aware of this thread earlier? My poor wallet... I'm in! In love with my FXT90, except for it's tendency to highlighting sibilance when a song has it, and the a bit too punchy bass."
   
  Just not the last part ha, cuz the bass is crazy nice on the 40's/ 101's.  That's why I am burning the day lights of of my 1st set of 40s to see if the treble would smooth out like Dsnuts said of his.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya both my pairs of FX101 and FX40 has no harshness or sharpness to them at all. No sibilance.


----------



## sfwalcer

Maybe your ears are broken ahahahahaha.  So jelly... I hate your pairs!!! Wanna trade, mines are more new yo? ha


----------



## JK1

I don't hear sibilance on my HA-FX40, however with treble rich music it can at times be painful. I would describe myself as being only very mildly treble sensitive. I would love sound like the HA-FX40 offers, if only the treble could be better controlled.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya both my pairs of FX101 and FX40 has no harshness or sharpness to them at all. No sibilance.


 
   
  I concur, my FX40s, FX101 and FR201 all were sibilance out of the box, "ssss" and "tttt" sounds were very obvious and the "click" in between tracks from the Sansa Clip Zip was a little more than I could stand.
   
  But after 2 days of burning, they started getting tamer and now 200+ hrs later, I don't hear any offensive highs at all on any of them.


----------



## sfwalcer

LoL that was fun, thanks Ghostfits for that warning badge of honor. ha


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL that was fun, thanks Ghostfits for that warning badge of honor. ha


 
   
  Indeed,   ...I was having so much fun, I forgot my civility and got carried away !
   
  ...thank god, the moderators caught it before it could do any harm.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your assumption would be correct. Some of the best mids I have heard for Sony too. Deep and engrossing. I love it. Look forward to your take on them Shotgunshane.


 
   
  I received them today but they just aren't for me (a little darker than I wanted), so I have them for sale.


----------



## Dsnuts

That was quick. They are bass heavy for certain. No burn in at all?


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That was quick. They are bass heavy for certain. No burn in at all?


 
   
  Yes they are pretty bass heavy but not closed in like a lot of bass heavy IEM's and actually have a nice open soundstage.  I was hoping for brighter treble and I don't anticipate that changing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bright treble they don't have. The highs do get much better with burn in but not to the extent that is on other EX earphones.   These are one of those that grows on you with more listen but I can understand. These aren't for everyone that is for sure. So if anyone is interested Shotgunshane here has a almost new pair at a good price too. Much cheaper than what I bought my pair for. 
   
  I would at least burn them in good and then take a listen though. The sound gets tighter and the highs actually gets much better after 100 hours or so.. Imagery is awesome on these earphones.. I like them a lot actually..I thought on open box they sounded a bit too smooth almost or very soft. As SGShane here puts it warm sounding. Anyone that wants a better version of the CKS77. Try these. These will surprise after burn in. I like the mids on these more than the bass I think. Lol. Oh another thing. @ SGShane you should try the auveo tips from Radio shack. Or Meelc wide bore tips. It opens up the mids and the highs a bit. These earphones need a wider holed tip vs the hybrids. The Hybrids restrict a bit.
   
  I was listening to some Ice-T power. Classic Hiphop album. I'm your pusher. And it was the first time I have heard that tune where I can actually hear the vocal effect that was put on his voice during recording What made this cool for me was his vocals was at a different part of the stage much more forward and separated it was cool. .I have heard that tune many a times and I didn't expect 3dish forwardness to the tune.. Also with Steve Miller Band . The Joker I heard with these. His vocals have rounded imagery separated from the instruments that come in clear as day in the background. lol. It was unreal. I have never heard a stage that emits a forward 3D like image in the mids like these actually.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The Philips SHE3580 (and by extension 3570, 3590) have a vent in front of the driver next to the sound tube (revealed when you remove the eartips).  I've always had a hunch that covering these holes would increase bass like on the Monoprice 8320, but since I already find the bass plenty strong enough I never felt the need to try this.  Today, I tried covering the hole to see if it would increase isolation as well.
   
  First I tried taping the hole (a fiddly manoevre since the hole is on the edge of a round surface, right next to the sound tube), then I glued it shut with superglue.  Neither mod changed isolation, but I found that taping the hole shut gave a moderate bass and subbass boost while gluing it shut gave a BIG boost.  I don't have any of the other bass iems to compare but I would wager that gluing the hole shut makes the SHE3580 go at least toe to toe with anything you can throw at them from this thread basswise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Two DIY guys adviced me to use hot glue instead of superglue, but after buying a glue gun I just couldn't see how it could work on the tiny hole.
   
  I just used jelly-type superglue.  Better check that your jelly superglue is actually running like jelly though, before you start gluing.  It suddenly started running like water when I started gluing my pair and I was afraid the glue would drip onto the drivers through the hole.  Didn't seem to have happened though, both drivers sound fine.
   
  Edit: You could try hot glue instead.  Squeeze a bit of it onto a plate, and when it starts solidifying, pick a bit up with a needle or toothpick and smear it onto the sound hole that way.  You should be able to pick the glue back out from the hole even after it's solidified.  (as heard from experienced DIYer b1o2r3i4s5)


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> The Philips SHE3580 (and by extension 3570, 3590) have a vent in front of the driver next to the sound tube (revealed when you remove the eartips).  I've always had a hunch that covering these holes would increase bass like on the Monoprice 8320, but since I already find the bass plenty strong enough I never felt the need to try this.  Today, I tried covering the hole to see if it would increase isolation as well.
> 
> First I tried taping the hole (a fiddly manoevre since the hole is on the edge of a round surface, right next to the sound tube), then I glued it shut with superglue.  Neither mod changed isolation, but I found that taping the hole shut gave a moderate bass and subbass boost while gluing it shut gave a BIG boost.  I don't have any of the other bass iems to compare but I would wager that gluing the hole shut makes the SHE3580 go at least toe to toe with anything you can throw at them from this thread basswise!
> 
> ...


 
  how about driver flex? and wind noise?


----------



## Icy56

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> The Philips SHE3580 (and by extension 3570, 3590) have a vent in front of the driver next to the sound tube (revealed when you remove the eartips).  I've always had a hunch that covering these holes would increase bass like on the Monoprice 8320, but since I already find the bass plenty strong enough I never felt the need to try this.  Today, I tried covering the hole to see if it would increase isolation as well.
> 
> First I tried taping the hole (a fiddly manoevre since the hole is on the edge of a round surface, right next to the sound tube), then I glued it shut with superglue.  Neither mod changed isolation, but I found that taping the hole shut gave a moderate bass and subbass boost while gluing it shut gave a BIG boost.  I don't have any of the other bass iems to compare but I would wager that gluing the hole shut makes the SHE3580 go at least toe to toe with anything you can throw at them from this thread basswise!
> 
> ...


 
   
  How does that affect the rest of the sound spectrum? I could easily try it out but it seems like its a permanent mod using superglue and all. I gave my fx101s to my brother because he really liked them and it was a huge upgrade from his iBuds so i've been looking at getting the fx40s or 101s again but if this can bring the bass up to par with the 101s then i'm just gonna stick with my she3580s for now.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You could try hot glue instead.  Squeeze a bit of it onto a plate, and when it starts solidifying, pick a bit up with a needle or toothpick and smear it onto the sound hole that way.  You should be able to pick the glue back out from the hole even after it's solidified.  (as heard from experienced DIYer b1o2r3i4s5)


----------



## Mackem

So are the FX101s still the best option for bassheads like me? I decided to stick with my E10s but they've only gone and broke again for the third time and I'm completely sick of it now. Gonna get them replaced then sell them brand new.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So are the FX101s still the best option for bassheads like me? I decided to stick with my E10s but they've only gone and broke again for the third time and I'm completely sick of it now. Gonna get them replaced then sell them brand new.


 

 Cks77 are regarded as fx101 upgrade, and the new sony's are said to be an upgrade ove the cks77.  If you're on a budget then yes the fx101's are the ones to get.


----------



## Mackem

Are the CKS77s _that_ much better than the FX101s? I haven't heard a lot about them so forgive me if its a bit of a silly question. I was also looking at the CKM500s but don't know if they'll be suitable given that I listen to a lot of dance, trance, hip hop, dubstep, rap etc. but I can certainly stretch my budget that far (They're $58 to the UK)


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya they are like a wider bigger sounding FX101. Even in the bass end. The FX101 are so cheap I would try one out. I think they will surprise you. excellent for the cost that is certain. Then save up for something nice later.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I might just do that; Get my E10s replaced, sell them on eBay and buy the FX101s.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are the CKS77s _that_ much better than the FX101s? I haven't heard a lot about them so forgive me if its a bit of a silly question. I was also looking at the CKM500s but don't know if they'll be suitable given that I listen to a lot of dance, trance, hip hop, dubstep, rap etc. but I can certainly stretch my budget that far (They're $58 to the UK)


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/604094/the-ath-cks77-big-roomy-detailed-balanced-n-i-am-not-just-talking-about-the-bass
  If you want to know more about the 77's


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya they are like a wider bigger sounding FX101. Even in the bass end. The FX101 are so cheap I would try one out. I think they will surprise you. excellent for the cost that is certain. Then save up for something nice later.


 
   
  I have the HA-FX1X and the HA-FX101. They both have a unique sound to them and I do like it. I have about 150 hours on the fx1x and 30 on the fx101s. I have a pair of Sonys that I got for $30 (on sale, original is $40) and I think they sound A LOT better. If this is the case do you think I would like the FX40s better or should I just stick with my Sonys? I'm very interested in the Carbon Nanotube drivers.
   
  I plan on getting the JVC S500s and I figured the FX40s would be the perfect more portable version of those headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes the FX40 are excellent in every way. They do need a good driver pounding but once done they will bring forth a clean HD sound quality. They only cost $21 shipped or so. Completely worthy to have in your collection and a different sound from the bass earphones.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes the FX40 are excellent in every way. They do need a good driver pounding but once done they will bring forth a clean HD sound quality. They only cost $21 shipped or so. Completely worthy to have in your collection and a different sound from the bass earphones.


 
  Alright. I'm gonna buy the FX40s and S500s within the next week or two, I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## TehJam

Just ordered some FX101s, I hope I'm impressed, I've never really liked IEMs.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Cks77 are regarded as fx101 upgrade, and the new sony's are said to be an upgrade ove the cks77.  If you're on a budget then yes the fx101's are the ones to get.


 
   
   
  Agree. I got my pair last week ($10.50 + ship) & they do amazing low bass reproduction for an iem..and a cheap one at that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Do burn them in real good with your heaviest bass tracks. Does wonders to straighten out the sound. Well they do cost $15 I don't think they are the end all of course but worthy for certain.


----------



## TehJam

I'll definitely be burning them in with some deep dubstep with my E10's bass boost on, can't wait.


----------



## rickdohc

FX40 > Fx101
   
  Fx40 , better sounding overall.


----------



## sfwalcer

@ Dsnuts
   
  I know this is old news but since you own the Philips SHE9700/27's, how would you rate them against the FX 101's and the FX 40's. 
   
  Since you said the SHE9700 was an upgrade to the SHE3580, I am interested to know how they compare against the FX101s.  And is it worth it to get the SHE9700's if I already have the FX40s?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## LizardKing1

Considering how most of the posts are just how does one of DSnut's discoveries compares to another, it would be good if we had a comparative review of all of them.


----------



## Dsnuts

When I get a chance I will take out all the earphones on this thread and do a one page summary.
   
  For now I would say the She9700 would be more of a side grade to the FX101..Both have great bass ability as well as have proper highs and mids..The FX40 is the champ..


----------



## LizardKing1

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it wouldn't need to be you, but I don't know anyone else who has all of your insanely-cheap-for-their-quality IEMs


----------



## sfwalcer

Cools, might jump on the SHE9700's since I can get them for a good price used.  They seem to be more mellow in the highs department from what I remember reading as compared to the FX101s, so it should be a more smooth listening with these Philips...........................hopefully.
   
  Oh and I 2nd LizardKing1 on that comparison idea between the cheap IEMs, it's a good update/ revamp of the 1st page/ post of this thread so people would just skip the Tts etc and just go for these JVCs.


----------



## Mackem

Right so my money went back into my bank account today and I send my SoundMagic E10s away for a replacement to be sold. I am about to pull the trigger on the FX101s; is there anything else that is better for between £15-£40 or should I just get the FX101s?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Right so my money went back into my bank account today and I send my SoundMagic E10s away for a replacement to be sold. I am about to pull the trigger on the FX101s; is there anything else that is better for between £15-£40 or should I just get the FX101s?


 
   
  Fx101 if you want big bass.
  Fx40 if you want more than bass.


----------



## rickdohc

FX40


----------



## Swimsonny

I think you guys would all enjoy the Beyerdynamic XP IEMs, cheap and sound great


----------



## sfwalcer

^ DO ya thang Dsnuts. LoL


----------



## daveyostrow

I think the she9700 is a sidegrade to the fx40 as well with its great separation/staging and smoother highs. very impressive with no burn-in.


----------



## Mackem

OK, ordered some blue FX101s from Amazon.co.uk. Some of the people who review them on there are quite strange, complaining that the FX101s are 'too bassy' and that they are flimsy (Anyone care to comment? Can't be much worse than my E10s falling apart 3 times within 5-6 months haha!)


----------



## stozzer123

Iv had mine for a few months now and never had a problem, its true the cable is trash but it gets the job done (the cable on the f1x1 was much better).  They are bassy phones obv, but then again I use them for that sole purpose for other stuff i use my yamaha or pfe depending on what im listening too.  This seems to be the start of what for you will most likely grow into a hobby of buying more and more expensive gear and your off to a good start, i follow the rule of having a tool for the job and fx101 does exactly what i got it for bassssssss.


----------



## Mackem

In what way is the cable 'trash'? I'm not too bothered as long as the earphones aren't going to come apart or anything like that; The picture in the following thread shows perfectly what happened to my SoundMagic E10s within 4-5 weeks of owning them - http://www.head-fi.org/t/613305/fixing-klipsch-s4
   
  I'm not heavy handed by any means, quite the opposite in fact. 
   
  I enjoy good sounding IEMs/headphones but I'm not really the sort to own like 5 different pairs of IEMs and 6 pairs of headphones. I listen to a lot of techno, trance, dubstep, dance, rap etc. and my E10s fell apart so I'm going to get them replaced, order the FX101s and cash in on the BNIB E10s while I can and hope that the same thing doesn't happen to the FX101s.


----------



## quisxx

Based on the genres you listed, the 101's should be just fine Mack


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





mackem said:


> In what way is the cable 'trash'?


 
  In all honesty its like one of the cables with you would find in the 90's with 2 thin strands stuck together.  You will see what i mean when they get there, dont sweat it to much though as for the price they are still excellent sq wise, hope the next version brings back the 1x1 cable or similar though.


----------



## stozzer123

picture of cable,
   
  http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/cc/cc8c03f2_fx1011.jpeg


----------



## mochill

Just got the xb90ex .....very sexy indeed......next on my list is the gr07 mkii and flat-4 SUI


----------



## rickdohc

Dont worry. Thw cable is ugly as sin but you wont have issues with the fx101. The fx40 is a better iem, mine is red and it looks very nice. The fx101 was made for teenagers (talking about how feels and looks)


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> picture of cable,
> 
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/cc/cc8c03f2_fx1011.jpeg


 
   
  To be honest, looking at that cable it doesn't look any less flimsy than the one on my E10s
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Dont worry. Thw cable is ugly as sin but you wont have issues with the fx101. The fx40 is a better iem, mine is red and it looks very nice. The fx101 was made for teenagers (talking about how feels and looks)


 
   
  Yeah I was looking at the FX40s but I realised that like 80% of my music is bass-orientated, plus I don't have to wait for the FX101s to get here whereas I have to get the FX40s from Japan/USA.
   
  Anyone have any comfort issues with the FX101s?


----------



## rickdohc

No issues with fitment. But they are on the "big" side compared to the 3580 and fx40.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I think the she9700 is a sidegrade to the fx40 as well with its great separation/staging and smoother highs. very impressive with no burn-in.


 
  Damn you are not making it any more easy for my procrastination in getting the SHE9700s. LoL If they are on par with the 40s damn it's sure worth getting then...... Do you own both the 9700's and the FX40s?
   
  Anywho, you can't really go wrong with the FX40s or the FX101's both owns in their own ways for dirt cheap!!!


----------



## mochill

Do you know what's better then all the cheapie bass earphones are.....its the xb90ex,trust me everyone just save all your money and buy them instead of buying alot of cheap ones. 
First impression is omg :O
where is this amazing sound come from.....and this is without burn-in, using my s545(sony) mp3 player just to test it out, i played some psytrance.
first thing is the weight of the headphones....very light ,then the fit which is perfect for me.
The first thing in the sound sig is the bass which the headphones are intended for, the sub region is the strongest part while the mid bass region is 25% less..to describe it better.....its like a audiophile grade sub sound with elevate sub bass that rumbles like crazy and a powerful accurate mid bass slam which hits hard and fast....next is the mid which i really love, they are on the same level as the sub which and because the mid bass is small in quantity, there is this warm but clear vocal and instrument production.mids are also airy as with the bass(very 3-Dish type).the treble is accurate and sparkly(while not on the level of carbon nanotube) .


----------



## Omnom

Does the CKM500 have equal or more bass than the FX101?
 How does the CKM500 compare to the XB90EX?
 Does it?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Do you know what's better then all the cheapie bass earphones are.....its the xb90ex,trust me everyone just save all your money and buy them instead of buying alot of cheap ones.
> First impression is omg :O
> where is this amazing sound come from.....and this is without burn-in, using my s545(sony) mp3 player just to test it out, i played some psytrance.
> first thing is the weight of the headphones....very light ,then the fit which is perfect for me.
> The first thing in the sound sig is the bass which the headphones are intended for, the sub region is the strongest part while the mid bass region is 25% less..to describe it better.....its like a audiophile grade sub sound with elevate sub bass that rumbles like crazy and a powerful accurate mid bass slam which hits hard and fast....next is the mid which i really love, they are on the same level as the sub which and because the mid bass is small in quantity, there is this warm but clear vocal and instrument production.mids are also airy as with the bass(very 3-Dish type).the treble is accurate and sparkly(while not on the level of carbon nanotube) .


 

 soon.........................got too much to handle as we speak, over $100 for an IEM is a lot to spend for me, but it seems like these sonys are worth every penny. Not in a rush, so gonna wait for them stateside and cop then if they get cheaper. Wish listed for sure, too much to bite all at once right now. DEM CARBON NANOTUBES FTW! LoL


----------



## mochill

Dont have the ckm500 so sorry


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Dont have the ckm500 so sorry


 
  Time for you to get on it then, surprised you didn't get it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh and I need them pics! Want me to lend you a camera? ha


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Still experimenting with the SHE3580... with the port next to the sound tube sealed and proper selection of tips giving airtight seal these are subbass monsters!  Since the stock SHE3580 measured flat down to 20Hz on goldenears I was skeptical that there was any gains to be had but playing _The Droid Invasion and the Appearance of Darth Maul_ from the Star Wars TPM soundtrack it's like I'm hearing a whole new octave down at the bottom!  Those must be some subterrean depths these buds are plumbing now!  Isolation has also improved somewhat.  The downside is that there is now significant driver flex so that I have to pull on an ear with one hand while inserting with the other hand to avoid driver flex and I get driver flex whenever I press on a bud after it's sealed, it's like driver flex is now indication of proper seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also sometimes get this feeling of a vacuum or pressure around my ear depending on my head and jaw movements.
   
  To rickdohc who requested pictures:  there's nothing much to photograph, it's just a hole that's been sealed with superglue (I still settled with superglue instead of hot glue in the end).  Depending on how cleanly you do it you just see a sealed hole (maybe white from dried superglue) that's covered when you put on the tips anyway.  The solution I found for the runny superglue problem is to leave the cap off your jelly-type superglue for a while (if the glue is runny) until it starts drying.  You probably need to glue a hole once, wait for it to dry then glue it again to completely seal a hole.


----------



## mochill

Dont need a camera only need excelent sounding musical equipment ....and plan on getting the silver ckm500 now cuz itz now cheaper ;p


----------



## mochill

If i was to fet a camera ...it would be the sony boggle live


----------



## mochill

After getting all my music pleasure


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Still experimenting with the SHE3580... with the port next to the sound tube sealed and proper selection of tips giving airtight seal these are subbass monsters!  Since the stock SHE3580 measured flat down to 20Hz on goldenears I was skeptical that there was any gains to be had but playing _The Droid Invasion and the Appearance of Darth Maul_ from the Star Wars TPM soundtrack it's like I'm hearing a whole new octave down at the bottom!  Those must be some subterrean depths these buds are plumbing now!  Isolation has also improved somewhat.  The downside is that there is now significant driver flex so that I have to pull on an ear with one hand while inserting with the other hand to avoid driver flex and I get driver flex whenever I press on a bud after it's sealed, it's like driver flex is now indication of proper seal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I can imagine how these would now sound similar to these.

  She9750.  The bassiest of the bassy Philips earphones.  Unfortunately the sound is not all that great on these. Way too much bass and a closed in sound make them too warm and mushy.. These were supposed to be the upgrades to the SHE9700.. Philips decided to focus on bass and not much else on these supposed upgrades to the SH9700.. These would be a down grade to even the SHE3580.


----------



## mochill

^^^ lol... i dont think people will comprehend how the sony will sound until they buy them for themself and listen carefully to appreciate beautiful sound reproductions in every frequency range


----------



## mochill

Yay 100 post


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can imagine how these would now sound similar to these.
> 
> She9750.  The bassiest of the bassy Philips earphones.  Unfortunately the sound is not all that great on these. Way too much bass and a closed in sound make them too warm and mushy.. These were supposed to be the upgrades to the SHE9700.. Philips decided to focus on bass and not much else on these supposed upgrades to the SH9700.. These would be a down grade to even the SHE3580.


 
   
  Yes well in the normal scheme of things I would have no use for more bass from the SHE3580 as I find the stock sound more than bassy enough.  But as I mention everytime someone would listen, I EQ them using a parametric equalizer:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/615417/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-advanced-tutorial-in-progress
   
  And they sound pretty much exactly however I want them to sound, but I wanted to see if I could get more bass extension out of them.  I could just boost the subbass frequency in EQ but I'm thinking that would drive the drivers into distortion, what with them trying to fill the ear canal with sound pressure when there's a gaping hole to the side.
   
  I started experimenting with modding because after getting the ety mc3 I thought I'd use them more than the Philips on the move, so I didn't need a 10 years' supply of stock SHE3580s to go with my pre-EQed library of mp3s anymore, lol.  After this mod, well, let's say, another pair of etys may well be sitting in a drawer gathering dust--if I didn't put them in a pouch this time! lol
   
  Plugging the hole and getting an airtight seal with the appropriate tips has been an awesome experience for me so far.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Do you know what's better then all the cheapie bass earphones are.....its the xb90ex,trust me everyone just save all your money and buy them instead of buying alot of cheap ones.
> First impression is omg :O
> where is this amazing sound come from.....and this is without burn-in, using my s545(sony) mp3 player just to test it out, i played some psytrance.
> first thing is the weight of the headphones....very light ,then the fit which is perfect for me.
> The first thing in the sound sig is the bass which the headphones are intended for, the sub region is the strongest part while the mid bass region is 25% less..to describe it better.....its like a audiophile grade sub sound with elevate sub bass that rumbles like crazy and a powerful accurate mid bass slam which hits hard and fast....next is the mid which i really love, they are on the same level as the sub which and because the mid bass is small in quantity, there is this warm but clear vocal and instrument production.mids are also airy as with the bass(very 3-Dish type).the treble is accurate and sparkly(while not on the level of carbon nanotube) .


 
   
  yea, i know, i could dump big cash and buy me some westones or whatevers but wheres the fun?  i am starting this hobbie with all these cheapies, then i will move up to the 30-50 prices, and so on.  its about the journey, not the destination


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> soon.........................got too much to handle as we speak, over $100 for an IEM is a lot to spend for me, but it seems like these sonys are worth every penny. Not in a rush, so gonna wait for them stateside and cop then if they get cheaper. Wish listed for sure, too much to bite all at once right now. *DEM CARBON NANOTUBES FTW! LoL*


 
   
   
  Dear _Sweet Lord_ Baby _Jesus_
   
_i spent almost all night, only slept like 4 hours, listening my Fx40.. man, these little things are amazing man._
   
_dont know if this is something common on this range price, but they sound better with lower volume, this drivers are fast and the music is tight, fast, a lot of details, its like hearing in 3D!! _




  i dont miss the boomy bass, at first it was strange comming from a bunch of "bass heavies" iem`s .. bass?  what bass? who cares about bass when you are not hearing details, clarity and definition?  this got the perfect bass.
   
   
  throw them anything,  rock, trance, clasic rock, MJ even SALSA, yes!  salsa!!  blown away with salsa fromo Marc Anthony.
   
  Switched to my Fx101 and 3580 and.. SORRY GUYS i hope you guys dont hate me because i loved my 3580, but they sound cheap, Fx101? sounds like some kind of toy with a lot of bass.
   
   
  See my signature?  all those iems are 2 , 3 or even more steps behind,  ooo i am gonna stop rambling,  on my way to ripp my Ratt Cd to Flac Files!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
*CARBON NANOTUBES FTW!!!*
   
   
   
  FX40 aproching to the 500 hours of burn in mark


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Yay 100 post


 

 Congrats!


----------



## mochill

Yes the sonys are that amazing but now there on the burn.....the fx40s are still my fave.... dem amazing nanotube are crazy fast and hyer detailed for there price.it surely sounds better the all my cheap earphone and headphones ...oh also my 40s have 500 hrs on them with filter removed.....and im guessing for the 80s they probably need at least 800 hrs to sound perfect,but i only have 300 hrs on them.....oh also i but so meelec variety pack of eartips and they ares much better tbem the avuio tips....using the small tri flange tips on the fx40s and loving them and using monster tri flange on the 80s....plan on getting the balanced tip set.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> yea, i know, i could dump big cash and buy me some westones or whatevers but wheres the fun?  i am starting this hobbie with all these cheapies, then i will move up to the 30-50 prices, and so on.  its about the journey, not the destination


 
  Couldn't have said it better myself, Bravo!!! Was listening to my FX40s last night and it's still freaking me out on how amazing they sound, it out classes the FX101 for sure, but the FX101s are for bass lover, so I can dig. 
   
  @ Joe Bloggs or anyone with insight, can you explain to me what "driver flex" is and what it entails? Came across this term a couple of times and looked it up but the explanations were kinda unclear/ too technical, etc.  Can you put it in laymen terms? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mochill

^^^lol...i also need an explaination


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Driver flex, I just found out, is when you have *too* airtight a seal between the IEM and your ear canal, so that shifting the IEM or your jaw changes the sealed volume of the ear canal, creating a pressure imbalance between the sealed volume and the outside, pressing the driver off its neutral position.  Symptoms I hear include the driver making a crinkling sound and, if the pressure difference remains continuous, everything sounding like it's underwater.
   
  In other news, I can't be sure how much of the difference I'm hearing can be attributed to sealing the sound hole and how much to changing up from small to medium tips.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself, Bravo!!! Was listening to my FX40s last night and it's still freaking me out on how amazing they sound, it out classes the FX101 for sure, but the FX101s are for bass lover, so I can dig.
> 
> @ Joe Bloggs or anyone with insight, can you explain to me what "driver flex" is and what it entails? Came across this term a couple of times and looked it up but the explanations were kinda unclear/ too technical, etc.  Can you put it in laymen terms? Thanks in advance.


 

 You can hear it when you insert one of the earphones into your earcanal, its a "click" sound.  think about a thin tin flexing.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Driver flex, I just found out, is when you have *too* airtight a seal between the IEM and your ear canal, so that shifting the IEM or your jaw changes the sealed volume of the ear canal, creating a pressure imbalance between the sealed volume and the outside, pressing the driver off its neutral position.  Symptoms I hear include the driver making a crinkling sound and, if the pressure difference remains continuous, everything sounding like it's underwater.
> 
> In other news, I can't be sure how much of the difference I'm hearing can be attributed to sealing the sound hole and how much to changing up from small to medium tips.


 
   
   
  yeap.. my monoprices 8320 with the tape mod has monstruos driver flex.


----------



## mochill

Wanna try the live sound from sony cuz the frequency response looks so amazing and guessing that it will sound just as good ....its now avalible at the local sony shop.


----------



## bjaardker

FWIW, the cable isn't the problem on the FX40s, yes it's thin, but with care it should be ok. It's the lack of strain reliefs that hurts. One wrong pull and you'll end up with a short in them like I did.


----------



## sfwalcer

Thanks you'll for that lesson on "driver flex", getting schooled by head-fi one term at a time.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Thanks you'll for that lesson on "driver flex", getting schooled by head-fi one term at a time.


 
   
  Yup !   ...it's like you went swimming and got water in your ear canals, when you tilt your head and there a kinda poping sound in your head.
   
  Actually almost all IEMs will have a certain amount of driver flex if they have a good seal and you push them in deep and hard enough.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yup !   ...it's like you went swimming and got water in your ear canals, when you tilt your head and there a kinda poping sound in your head.
> 
> Actually almost all IEMs will have a certain amount of driver flex if they have a good seal and you push them in deep and hard enough.


 

 Wait LoL, I though having/ experiencing driver flex was a "bad" thing and should be avoided no? But from what you are saying that "popping" sound as I insert my IEMs means I got a really good seal, hence would get the best isolation/ sound no? So isn't driver flex a good thing then??? Does having a too air tight of a seal really affect the drivers of the IEM, seems kinda strange cuz when there is a popping sound after I insert my IEMs it's indicative of the best seal/ sound for me hmmm.......MIND BLOWN.   LoL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess the less I know the better ha, ignorance is really bliss heeeee.


----------



## rickdohc

*Can You Feel It* ...Micheal Jackson

Never, ever in my life cared about this song and suddenly, playlist on random , a chorus shouts "Can You Feel It". I am like, WHAT DIS IS? Oohh its Micheal but?.... "Lord Jesus que estas en los cielos", bands start playing loud,trumpets screeming, kickdrum hitting hard ,me jumping out of my bed , WHAT??? ... 3 minutes later.... I have just heard the most wonderful armonius song ever in my life (no it isnt, its that i never heard this song like it should be).


.......FX40...... How in the world they sale them for 18.00... I have no idea, first thimg tomorrow is buying a second pair, in blue

Back to bed....

!dammm i am gonna hear that song again, dude its late time to sleep, no its only 4mintues long just hit play, ok but only one more time, man cant you feel it? Yeayea whatever play the dam only once ......)


----------



## sfwalcer

LoL, this guy. Makes me wanna bow down to your enjoyment of these 40s, my love for these 40s are NOT WORTHY compared to yours!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know exactly how you feel, it's truly freaky how great they sound............


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> LoL, this guy. Makes me wanna bow down to your enjoyment of these 40s, my love for these 40s are NOT WORTHY compared to yours!!!  :tongue_smile:




Just play the dam song and report back Can you feel it???


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sfwalcer said:


> Wait LoL, I though having/ experiencing driver flex was a "bad" thing and should be avoided no? But from what you are saying that "popping" sound as I insert my IEMs means I got a really good seal, hence would get the best isolation/ sound no? So isn't driver flex a good thing then??? Does having a too air tight of a seal really affect the drivers of the IEM, seems kinda strange cuz when there is a popping sound after I insert my IEMs it's indicative of the best seal/ sound for me hmmm.......MIND BLOWN.   LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think so, with unmodded SHE3580 for example I've never had driver flex, in fact I don't see how they can possibly have driver flex since they have this vent between the driver and sound tube that vents any pressure buildup in the ear canal. It's only when I sealed this tube hoping to increase bass fidelity and isolation that I managed to induce driver flex.


----------



## Mackem

Got my FX101s today, they sound pretty good out of the box, not quite sure if they sound as good as my E10s but perhaps I should burn them in? How long should I do this for?
   
  Also, I keep hearing this clicking/popping sound when I insert them into my ears. Is this a good/bad thing? I'm not quite sure how far in I should inset them to get a good seal.


----------



## rickdohc

48 hours should be enough for them.  Enjoy your music!


----------



## rickdohc

Sorry guys, last night_ i lost it_.. now that i am back to my senses, there something anoying (FX40.)

 Problem is:
  Cant use them in the office, or working out, or whatever place their is noise (people, cars, tv's, whatevers),   i find my self crancking the volume past 70% not sure if its the lack of bass,  once they are over 80% of volume things go wild, dont like how the sound at those level of volume,  so i am using my FX101 and 3580 at office, and my Meelec M6 for workout.
   
  At 70% max and no/very little ambience noise, they are awesome no other iem at this price range is even close, but i find them useless at work, i have to crank them up and all i am hearing is mids and highs.  i am not sure its a seal problem, i doubt it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry guys, last night_ i lost it_.. now that i am back to my senses, there something anoying (FX40.)
> 
> Problem is:
> Cant use them in the office, or working out, or whatever place their is noise (people, cars, tv's, whatevers),   i find my self crancking the volume past 70% not sure if its the lack of bass,  once they are over 80% of volume things go wild, dont like how the sound at those level of volume,  so i am using my FX101 and 3580 at office, and my Meelec M6 for workout.
> ...


 
   
  Talk about coming back down to earth with a bump


----------



## Mackem

So how do I know if I have a good seal with the FX101s and how do I get a good seal?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So how do I know if I have a good seal with the FX101s and how do I get a good seal?


 
   
   
  fisrt, be sure you are inserting the right chanell in your right ear, same thing with the left.
  start with the medium tip, insert them as deep as you can, be careful.. play something..  i like to play Dfunk Around the World... while its playing fiddle around with the tip and once you here the bass hiting hard ,  remeber what you heard, plug them out of you ears , insert big o small tips, repeat steps.. when you have the tip that works for you , music will sound louder, deeper, with a lot of bass and will stay the same even if you touch/move the tip.... thats how  i do it anyway.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> fisrt, be sure you are inserting the right chanell in your right ear, same thing with the left.
> start with the medium tip, insert them as deep as you can, be careful.. play something..  i like to play Dfunk Around the World... while its playing fiddle around with the tip and once you here the bass hiting hard ,  remeber what you heard, plug them out of you ears , insert big o small tips, repeat steps.. when you have the tip that works for you , music will sound louder, deeper, with a lot of bass and will stay the same even if you touch/move the tip.... thats how  i do it anyway.


 
  Well, I am using the medium sized tips which seem a perfect fit for me; the large and smaller tips make the music sound recessed/tinny. The bass certainly sounds like it's hitting hard but I am assuming that the mids and highs will get a little better after some more hours? I've only used them for a few hours today so far.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Well, I am using the medium sized tips which seem a perfect fit for me; the large and smaller tips make the music sound recessed/tinny. The bass certainly sounds like it's hitting hard but I am assuming that the mids and highs will get a little better after some more hours? I've only used them for a few hours today so far.


 

 Yes, bass gets better, mids and highs to.. but dont expect great mids and highs.. oh well i have been spoiled by the mids of the  Fx40...


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Yes, bass gets better, mids and highs to.. but dont expect great mids and highs.. oh well i have been spoiled by the mids of the  Fx40...


 
  Oh I am not expecting anything out of this world but to know they will get better is pretty amazing considering I paid £11 for them haha!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea burn in is for real. JVCs all of em need a burn in. You guys enjoy them earphones and headphones.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry guys, last night_ i lost it_.. now that i am back to my senses, there something anoying (FX40.)
> 
> Problem is:
> Cant use them in the office, or working out, or whatever place their is noise (people, cars, tv's, whatevers),   i find my self crancking the volume past 70% not sure if its the lack of bass,  once they are over 80% of volume things go wild, dont like how the sound at those level of volume,  so i am using my FX101 and 3580 at office, and my Meelec M6 for workout.
> ...


 

 Yepp, the isolation on the FX40s is virtually none, so it's best to enjoy in-doors in quiet environments to get the most out of their sound. It is best used when you have to talk/ listen to others while listening to music, so it has its purposes. The isolation on the FX101 are really good with better strain relief as well, so it's more ideal to wear outside and in noisy environments.  It really is best to have both of these gems in your possession.
   
  Oh you know what rickdohc, I was running some errands and had my FXD70s on, worn over-ears, with no clip.  These are perfect to wear outside because when worn over ears, there is little to no cord noise even when windy. I would say their isolation is in between the FX40s and FX101s with the auvio tips from radio shack, therefore when you turn the music on you can hardly hear your surroundings, but when you need to talk to people, just turn your music off and you can hear them clearly without taking them IEMs off.  The sound of the FXD70 are for sure a more refined version of the FX40s, just with a little bit less bass and a bit more juice to power them like my 1st impression described. So, you know whats the dealeo......................upgrade?  If you love them FX40s this much you gonna go nuts for the FXD70s. LoL ....But it's up to you, cuz both the FXD70 and 80s are for sure winners, so you can't really go wrong with any of them.  Don't let me talk you into it, just take your time and enjoy the hell outta them 40s, cuz I sure am.


----------



## rickdohc

Ok. Whats the price of those iems?
More than 120 and i am not playing.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Ok. Whats the price of those iems?
> More than 120 and i am not playing.


 
  LoL, I got my FXD70s for $65 free standard ship from japan on ebay, the FXD80s are still too expensive though, around $109 shipped? Think I got a pretty good deal on the 70s. Just waiting for all these jvc's to come stateside tbh, can't wait!!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

mackem said:


> Got my FX101s today, they sound pretty good out of the box, not quite sure if they sound as good as my E10s but perhaps I should burn them in? How long should I do this for?
> 
> Also, I keep hearing this clicking/popping sound when I insert them into my ears. Is this a good/bad thing? I'm not quite sure how far in I should inset them to get a good seal.




That's exactly the driver flex thing we were talking about on the last page, as discussed there for iems that are vprone to driver flex, the pop sound indicates you are getting an airtight seal, which is good (if you are inserting the phones and wondering if you are getting a seal) but bad (if you are getting pops and pressure differential while music is playing) Many other iems have safeguards against driver flex though (air vents or drivers that don't pop under pressure) so driver flex is a sufficient but not necessary indicator of good seal on all iems.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Wait LoL, I though having/ experiencing driver flex was a "bad" thing and should be avoided no? But from what you are saying that "popping" sound as I insert my IEMs means I got a really good seal, hence would get the best isolation/ sound no? So isn't driver flex a good thing then??? Does having a too air tight of a seal really affect the drivers of the IEM, seems kinda strange cuz when there is a popping sound after I insert my IEMs it's indicative of the best seal/ sound for me hmmm.......MIND BLOWN.   LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol,  ...it depends on if you like the driver flex's popping sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ...for me, it's as good as  listerning to someone scratching his nails on a chalkboard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I don't think driver flex would break the drivers if you push them in gently, the better IEMs have little or no such irritations.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry guys, last night_ i lost it_.. now that i am back to my senses, there something anoying (FX40.)
> 
> Problem is:
> Cant use them in the office, or working out, or whatever place their is noise (people, cars, tv's, whatevers),   i find my self crancking the volume past 70% not sure if its the lack of bass,  once they are over 80% of volume things go wild, dont like how the sound at those level of volume,  so i am using my FX101 and 3580 at office, and my Meelec M6 for workout.
> ...


 
   
  It's not the lack of bass   ...it's the lack of isolation that's causing the problem.
   
  There is a solution !    ...swap out the silicone tips with the black memory foam tips that came with the FX40. The penalty for that is the inconvenient when putting and removing the IEMs, slighty less bass and highs but the soundstage is slightly better.
   
  You can try experimenting with COMPLY foam tips for even more isolation and/or SQ.


----------



## fauaad

How would you guys compare the FX40 with VSonic GR02 (Bass Edition)?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fauaad said:


> How would you guys compare the FX40 with VSonic GR02 (Bass Edition)?


 
   
  In a nutshell and imho:
   
  Bass = FX40 wins
  Sub bass extension = FX40 wins
  lower mids = GR02 wins
  Upper mids = GR02 wins
  Highs = FX40 and GR02 draws
   
  3D like staging = Definately GR02 wins
  Price/performance ratio = FX40 wins
  Cables/Micronics = Draw
   
  Both earphones are at their best when listerning in a quiet place i.e at night.
  Both have a fun sound signature that's clear in all the necessary areas and both are excellent as a first IEM for anyone starting on this journey.


----------



## mochill

Use tri flanage tips instead they are the best at isolating


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Lol,  ...it depends on if you like the driver flex's popping sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ok now that I got a better grasp of what "driver flex" entails, the pop sound I hear when I insert my IEMs just means I got a nice tight seal.  I don't hear popping sounds while I am listening to my music after that even when I am eating etc with them on, so I have not experienced driver flex then. GOOD THING! ha
   
  .............. think I am gonna be paranoid from now on tbh, popping sounds all in my head.


----------



## fauaad

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Both earphones are at their best when listerning in a quiet place i.e at night.


 
   
  So, both of them can't isolate? Bummer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and these won't be my first in ears. My first were/are Marshmallows. Got them for 3 USDs, going strong for over a year now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And I've heard that the GR02s can have a slightly harsh treble at times. Is that true?


----------



## rickdohc

ghostfit said:


> In a nutshell and imho:
> 
> Bass = FX40 wins
> Sub bass extension = FX40 wins
> ...





Ok. Thanks. You just confirmed what i think about these fx40. At night or on a quiet place these fx40 sound oustading, once you listen them at a crowdy place or at office its like the magic is lost and they sound thin ans nothing special. I am not so sure its isolation, me thinks there is something happenig on these iems once i need to cranck the over 70% of volume.

Also. Could you care to give us the margin on about what amount or % one wins over the over? Its a tight fight, clear winner or blows the doors of the other?

In any case i would not recomend these iems for gym, jogging, loud office etc. Magic is gone,

And i am 100% sure that people complaining about them beeing so bright are blasting this things over 70% of volume, less than that, they sound very nice, nothing to complaing about. Me thinks that there are the ones coming froma bassy iems that want to hear the music loud. These are like wine, not Coca Cola. Easy on them amd you will enjoy them.


----------



## rickdohc

ghostfit said:


> It's not the lack of bass   ...it's the lack of isolation that's causing the problem.
> 
> There is a solution !    ...swap out the silicone tips with the black memory foam tips that came with the FX40. The penalty for that is the inconvenient when putting and removing the IEMs, slighty less bass and highs but the soundstage is slightly better.
> 
> You can try experimenting with COMPLY foam tips for even more isolation and/or SQ.





Ok. I will buy the "isolation" argument. At work i have some complys i am going to try on these and report back.


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> LoL, I got my FXD70s for $65 free standard ship from japan on ebay, the FXD80s are still too expensive though, around $109 shipped? Think I got a pretty good deal on the 70s. Just waiting for all these jvc's to come stateside tbh, can't wait!!!





Ok. I dont need "a lot of help" or arguments for not buying somethig with nanotubes, so i just bought the Fxd80. Once you you got the fx40 or the s500 anything with carbonnanotubes is a easy buy :rolleyes: 

Paid 1 day shipping cause i want them fast! Like NOW!


----------



## rickdohc

fauaad said:


> So, both of them can't isolate? Bummer.
> 
> Oh, and these won't be my first in ears. My first were/are Marshmallows. Got them for 3 USDs, going strong for over a year now. :etysmile:
> 
> And I've heard that the GR02s can have a slightly harsh treble at times. Is that true?






Buy the fx40 or the Gr02, Use your marsmallows when you are at work or whatevers to hear music, once you get at home put on any of them and enjoy music. I prefer that than a iem with lower sq only because they isolte better. About harsh, if you listen to the fx40 at 70% max of volume there is no harsh whatsover. Not heard the GR02 but seems that they are even better.


----------



## fauaad

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Buy the fx40 or the Gr02, Use your marsmallows when you are at work or whatevers to hear music, once you get at home put on any of them and enjoy music. I prefer that than a iem with lower sq only because they isolte better. About harsh, if you listen to the fx40 at 70% max of volume there is no harsh whatsover. Not heard the GR02 but seems that they are even better.


 
   
  Problem is, most of my music is on the move. Like, say, 70% of the time I need the isolation. I figured it was about time I went a step up from the Marshmallows. But it'd be kinda pointless to spend so much (50 USD is a lot for me) when I would be using them less than half the time.
  Seeing as my home pair are my secondary pair, I'd much prefer spending more on something that can isolate better.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Ok. I dont need "a lot of help" or arguments for not buying somethig with nanotubes, so i just bought the Fxd80. Once you you got the fx40 or the s500 anything with carbonnanotubes is a easy buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha nice, you're going to love them for sure, can't ever go wrong with them carbon tubes.... can't wait for you to post your impressions on the FXD thread.


----------



## mochill

Sony hybrids from japan are so much better built  using them on my 40s....the noise isolating ones that came with my xb90s.....them 90s will be done burning tomorrow night with a total of 106hrs


----------



## mochill

Now im really saving up for the hisoundaudio studio v 8gb  only for pure music exstacy


----------



## lilboozy

What tips do the fx101 come with?


----------



## Omnom

Just plain silicone ones, similar to things you'd get with skullcandys etc


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Ok. I will buy the "isolation" argument. At work i have some complys i am going to try on these and report back.


 
   
   
  Reporting back.
   
   I am using Meleecs M9 Double flange tips on my Fx40,  results... improvment on amount of bass,  more isolation (using them at office).   Still have to test them out in more crowdy places with more noise.
   
  But, yes... i can use them at office, so thats an improvement.


----------



## TehJam

Okay, just got my FX101s. 
   
  So far, I like them. They've got lots of bass with nice sub-bass extension. Mids sounds pretty good as well, still need some time to determine. The highs are decent and detail is good, if there is any sibilance I don't hear it because I listen at relatively low volume levels. Overall I'm happy with my $15 purchase, we'll see where these things go (maybe with some burn in).


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fauaad said:


> So, both of them can't isolate? Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you're using them with the stock tips (and depending on your ear canal) chances are you'll find the isolation poor. But they both are easily adapted for tips experiments and I find that memory foam tips improves isolation and may change the signature a little. (usually tamer bass and highs, more forward Mids) 
   
  It is true, I once fell asleep with the GR02 on and woke up in the morning with a spliting headache !   ...kept hearing clashing cymbals the whole day !
  The FX40 also has harsh trebles but they go away after 100 hrs burning.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Ok. Thanks. You just confirmed what i think about these fx40. At night or on a quiet place these fx40 sound oustading, once you listen them at a crowdy place or at office its like the magic is lost and they sound thin ans nothing special. I am not so sure its isolation, me thinks there is something happenig on these iems once i need to cranck the over 70% of volume.
> Also. Could you care to give us the margin on about what amount or % one wins over the over? Its a tight fight, clear winner or blows the doors of the other?
> In any case i would not recomend these iems for gym, jogging, loud office etc. Magic is gone,
> And i am 100% sure that people complaining about them beeing so bright are blasting this things over 70% of volume, less than that, they sound very nice, nothing to complaing about. Me thinks that there are the ones coming froma bassy iems that want to hear the music loud. These are like wine, not Coca Cola. Easy on them amd you will enjoy them.


 
   
  It is your source that's limiting it to 70% volume i.e: your DAP is starting to distort at that level.
  If you add a hi quality Amp to the system, you'll increase the "headroom" for the electronics to pump the juice and chances are you will not be able to exceed 50% volume with them IEMs in your ears.
   
  Audiophiles spends $$$$$ to soundproof/soundstage their music appreciation rooms so that they'll hear nothing except the intended recordings. When you need to crank the volume up in order to drown out the ambient noise, you may think you don't hear the noise but actually, you still do and it is spoiling the music, thus ruining the magic for you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Ok. I will buy the "isolation" argument. At work i have some complys i am going to try on these and report back.


 
   
  We are very lucky with IEMs, don't have to spend $$$$$ but just a few dollars to experiment with different tips for better isolation.
   
  ...so have you tried those comply ?   ...would like to know if they'll do it for you.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Also. Could you care to give us the margin on about what amount or % one wins over the over? Its a tight fight, clear winner or blows the doors of the other?


 
   
  They are both very close and the margin would be within 5 - 10 % for the winner, either blows the doors off the other (as DSnuts would say, "they are a side grade to each other").
   
  The GR02 are special in that they give a very airy presentation, I really like their 3D soundstage, the mids are impressive too, maybe due to the lesser bass (Incidentally my GR02 are the Bass editions)
   
  FX40 are my workhorse IEMs, very easy listerning sound signature (after 100hrs burn in of course) the deep bass is a very good introduction to JVC's new Carbon Nanotube technology.
   
  I think everyone should have a FX40 to see what all the hype about JVC CNT's about, since it's so affordable, then grab a GR02 to hear it's 3D presentation as it just cost a little bit more.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I don't think tips make much difference in isolation. I can buy tri flanges and complys for my SHE3580 and they won't make them anywhere near as isolating as the worst tips (isolation wise) on the ety mc5. I can even adapt the 3580 tips onto the etys and they are still much more isolating than the 3580 themselves.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the gr07 mk ii gonna get them on wednesday


----------



## Dsnuts

The new Denon AH-C300. They better be damn good for being $250. Called the Urban Raver. Lol. they kinda look like strange ear probing instruments your Doctor might use to see how much wax you got in your ears. The lack of excitement for these I will guess they will drop to $150 by Christmas.
   
  Lets see, what $250 gets you. A XB90EX, a HA-FXD80 and and throw in a HA-S500 with that too. What a deal.


----------



## lilboozy

Is the XB90EX better than the turbine/turbine pro?


----------



## mochill

3 x better and its the top of the line in price to performance ratio


----------



## mgpyone

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The new Denon AH-C300. They better be damn good for being $250. Called the Urban Raver. Lol. they kinda look like strange ear probing instruments your Doctor might use to see how much wax you got in your ears. The lack of excitement for these I will guess they will drop to $150 by Christmas.
> 
> Lets see, what $250 gets you. A XB90EX, a HA-FXD80 and and throw in a HA-S500 with that too. What a deal.


 
   
  Oh that Denon .. the design is awkward and never fits with my ear when I first try. nightmare indeed. =.=


----------



## fauaad

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I think everyone should have a FX40 to see what all the hype about JVC CNT's about, since it's so affordable, then grab a GR02 to hear it's 3D presentation as it just cost a little bit more.


 
   
  Too bad I can't do that. Where I live, the FX40 will cost me more than the GR02. So its either one of the two for me. 
  What about their build quality, btw? My Marshmallows are going on strong a year on, so these two should also last me over a year, right?


----------



## mochill

Jvc ftw


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





fauaad said:


> Too bad I can't do that. Where I live, the FX40 will cost me more than the GR02. So its either one of the two for me.
> What about their build quality, btw? My Marshmallows are going on strong a year on, so these two should also last me over a year, right?


 
   

 Better build quality than the Mashmallows.


----------



## Mackem

After listening to my FX101s more, I enjoy them just as much as if not more than my E10s. Is there any high quality medium-sized eartips I can buy for the FX101s? I'd prefer silicone ones but I'm not sure if any of the foam ones will fit the FX101s?


----------



## nihontoman

reading all this, I might really have to splurge on the Sony xb90ex... they sound too good to be true LOL. One weird wuestion though - are they good for classical? My impression is that they should be really good - wide soundstage really good mids and all that stuff, but still, I may be mistaken...


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't listen to classical nearly as much as I should but from my Bach listening. They sound great to me however I would actually look into the JVC FXD80 over these for classical. Those have a imagery and high end detail level with great speed and a 3D like audible stage that is worth checking out for classical. The vented design helps in this regard..Try those for your classical for certain. Those have Carbon nanotube drivers and need at least 200 hours of full loud music burn in before they come proper however.
   
  The XB90EX is a very versatile earphone and while it sounds great for classical these will excel more for EDM, Hiphop, Pop, vocals and even rock but for classical listening the FXD80 will be better if not one of the best for classical in the same cost range..The FXD earphones specialty is in the highs and mids with crazy imagery and they do have a dynamic bass quality to them with great quality low end.. These XB90EX has a more musical style flavor but also with one of the best stages for earphones I have heard but they do tend to favor the mids to bass more than the highs to mids which classical is more suited for.


----------



## eke2k6

So, my GR07 is out on loan, and I'm not in the mood for my ASG-1, so I decided to borrow back my FX40 from my girlfriend for the day.
   
  I hit shuffle on my iPhone 4, and the first song to play was Whitney Houston's 'I will always love you.'
   
  Hot damn! I think the only thing stopping the FX40 from being a top tier is a slight lack of refinement. I really can't believe they sound this good. The instrumental and vocal clarity, the speed, the timbre, and the soundstage all make for one hell of an iem.
   
  My woman will have to pry these from my cold dead fingers to get them back...or just buy me a nice dinner.


----------



## hvymetal

Dsnuts (or anyone else),

 I have two questions:


 1) Does the HA-FX40 sounds odd from high impedance sources?

 2) I have the FX1X and FXC51 and I find the FX1X too cloudy. I like the clarity of the FXC51 but it is painful to wear. I assume the FX40 absolutely destroys both headphones in terms of quality?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> So, my GR07 is out on loan, and I'm not in the mood for my ASG-1, so I decided to borrow back my FX40 from my girlfriend for the day.
> 
> I hit shuffle on my iPhone 4, and the first song to play was Whitney Houston's 'I will always love you.'
> 
> ...


 

 See this is where you need to get yourself a FXD70 or FXD80.  It is exactly this a more refined FXD40.


----------



## rickdohc

hvymetal said:


> Dsnuts (or anyone else),
> 
> 
> I have two questions:
> ...






I have the fx1x and fx40, Its like comparing a toyota echo (fx1x) versus a honda accord (fx40), no contest at all.

If you want bass and dont care about anything else , fx1x wins
If you want a beatiful sounding bass , mids and highs, clarity,detail. Fx40



The more i use my fx40 , the less i care about all of my others iems, even the fx101.


----------



## puckshock

How does the FX40 compare to the Monoprice MP8320 or 8323s?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See this is where you need to get yourself a FXD70 or FXD80.  It is exactly this a more refined FXD40.


 
  Is the FX40 still the best bang for buck?

 How would you say they compare against the Monster Turbine Pro Coppers. I know that they're two different ends of the pricing spectrum but I have limited funds at the moment and just need a quick pair to replace my broken [No Proof of Purchase = No Lifetime Warranty] Coppers.

 Also I'm looking for a decently cheap full sized pair, any suggestions?

 I could easily pick up a pair of HTF600s and FX40 with money to spare, but cannot justify the HAS500 with how expensive importing would be and I hear the HTF600s are very flimsy with poor build quality. Thinking maybe Monoprice with the FX40.

 My next pricey IEM is going to be the FXD80s. Probably pick them up Halloween. Just want to try the Carbon Nanotubes before I throw money at them.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> The more i use my fx40 , the less i care about all of my others iems, even the fx101.


 
   
   
  You and me both. 101 is up for sale. I did try FX-80, but the barrel was to round for my ears. Loved them when I had them, but probably never enjoyed what they potentially could sound like due to improper fit. On the other hand, the FX40 just fit me like a glove and isolate with the stock mounted tips. Freaky, really. lIke it was molded for me. No messing around, just an easy pop-in and enjoy.


----------



## eke2k6

dsnuts said:


> See this is where you need to get yourself a FXD70 or FXD80.  It is exactly this a more refined FXD40.




I'll probably have to do that in the future


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Is the FX40 still the best bang for buck?
> 
> How would you say they compare against the Monster Turbine Pro Coppers. I know that they're two different ends of the pricing spectrum but I have limited funds at the moment and just need a quick pair to replace my broken [No Proof of Purchase = No Lifetime Warranty] Coppers.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  i got the HTF600 and Fx40,  once you listen to your Fx40 you will find out how "Boxy" the HTF600 sounds, they sound cheap compared to the FX40, the only thing the got over the FX40 is a bigger sound and amount of bass.
  .
  Dont get me wrong, they are a good HP for the price, mines has over a year and are like new , no quailty construction issues whatsover,  but the funny thing is that the Fx40 is cheeper and sounds better, even if its a iem.
   
  Get the Fx40, take your time and save the rest for the FXD80 or S5000, in the meantime enjoy yor Fx40.  This nanotubes things are worth every penny and blows the living life of anything in their price range.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> You and me both. 101 is up for sale. I did try FX-80, but the barrel was to round for my ears. Loved them when I had them, but probably never enjoyed what they potentially could sound like due to improper fit. On the other hand, the FX40 just fit me like a glove and isolate with the stock mounted tips. Freaky, really. lIke it was molded for me. No messing around, just an easy pop-in and enjoy.


 
   

 Yea.. this should have their own thread for them self.. no joke.


----------



## rickdohc

i must add that this FX40 is the first and only "cheap" ieam i dont have to EQ,  just straight to the source, EQ off.. have fun.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't listen to classical nearly as much as I should but from my Bach listening. They sound great to me however I would actually look into the JVC FXD80 over these for classical. Those have a imagery and high end detail level with great speed and a 3D like audible stage that is worth checking out for classical. The vented design helps in this regard..Try those for your classical for certain. Those have Carbon nanotube drivers and need at least 200 hours of full loud music burn in before they come proper however.
> 
> The XB90EX is a very versatile earphone and while it sounds great for classical these will excel more for EDM, Hiphop, Pop, vocals and even rock but for classical listening the FXD80 will be better if not one of the best for classical in the same cost range..The FXD earphones specialty is in the highs and mids with crazy imagery and they do have a dynamic bass quality to them with great quality low end.. These XB90EX has a more musical style flavor but also with one of the best stages for earphones I have heard but they do tend to favor the mids to bass more than the highs to mids which classical is more suited for.


 
  It sounds like I just need to buy both... the sonys look better though and although I like classical, that is not the only thing I listen too. basically, I listen to every genre there is (classical jazz and hip-hop being the majority) so I need kinda versatile stuff.
   
   btw, do you guys know anything about the seller called AOYAMA&CO on amazon? they have FXD80s for 100$ but I'm kinda worried about the seller...


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh by all means get yourself a XB90EX then. Puts the fun in your music for sure. On some of the better recorded tracks that is where these earphones become unique. These are the only earphones that I can clearly make out the vocals in front of the instruments because they have so much depth to the sounds...I think something like the FXD80 and a XB90EX make a good couple.. One for your big bassy EDM n hiphop the other for classical and everything in between.
   
  As for getting a FXD80. I would just get one from Ebay and use paypal. You are covered that way. I do believe there might be one used on the forums too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





puckshock said:


> How does the FX40 compare to the Monoprice MP8320 or 8323s?


 

 The FX40 use a new tech for driver that is nothing short of a marvel, Carbon nanotubes.and the monos use the old Neod drivers. The difference is the FX40 has a fantastic clean HD sound. Clear definition in the highs the mids and the bass. It is some of the best quality sound for the price payed for certain. The MP8320 sounds great given their big drivers and bigger housing but comes up a bit short in the highs and the lows. That is where these FX40 will shine. Give them a go for $21. worth every penny. Give them a good 200 hours burn in with some loud EDM and you are golden.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh by all means get yourself a XB90EX then. Puts the fun in your music for sure. On some of the better recorded tracks that is where these earphones become unique. These are the only earphones that I can clearly make out the vocals in front of the instruments because they have so much depth to the sounds...I think something like the FXD80 and a XB90EX make a good couple.. One for your big bassy EDM n hiphop the other for classical and everything in between.
> 
> As for getting a FXD80. I would just get one from Ebay and use paypal. You are covered that way. I do believe there might be one used on the forums too.


 
   
   
  Thanks for the reply. I just need the sonys to be available on amazon or maybe become a little bit cheaper and I'll get hose first


----------



## jwong

$17.86 for the black FX40 on Amazon right now. I like my nanotube S500's so much I decided to order a pair today to try out.
   
  I find the monoprice IEMs okay, and certainly for the price, but I'm hoping for a good step up from those!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FX40 use a new tech for driver that is nothing short of a marvel, Carbon nanotubes.and the monos use the old Neod drivers. The difference is the FX40 has a fantastic clean HD sound. Clear definition in the highs the mids and the bass. It is some of the best quality sound for the price payed for certain. The MP8320 sounds great given their big drivers and bigger housing but comes up a bit short in the highs and the lows. That is where these FX40 will shine. Give them a go for $21. worth every penny. Give them a good 200 hours burn in with some loud EDM and you are golden.


 
   
   
  Sticky!


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> i got the HTF600 and Fx40,  once you listen to your Fx40 you will find out how "Boxy" the HTF600 sounds, they sound cheap compared to the FX40, the only thing the got over the FX40 is a bigger sound and amount of bass.
> .
> Dont get me wrong, they are a good HP for the price, mines has over a year and are like new , no quailty construction issues whatsover,  but the funny thing is that the Fx40 is cheeper and sounds better, even if its a iem.
> 
> Get the Fx40, take your time and save the rest for the FXD80 or S5000, in the meantime enjoy yor Fx40.  This nanotubes things are worth every penny and blows the living life of anything in their price range.


 

 :] Thank you for the quick response, rickdohc, but I'm actually interested in both a replacement IEM and a Over Ear. I'm definitely getting the FX40 and I know I will love the hell out of them, but I have issues with wearing IEM [I've tried comply, super tips, etc] for longer then four hours of continous use. An issue I've never had--even with the most uncomfortable--fulls sized headphones. I want to use the Fulls for HipHop/Dubstep/Electro and gaming. I see what you mean about the HTF600, but what do you think about the Incipio F38 [Brainwavz MH3]. If I must I've splurge my limited budget on getting S500 imported.

 Now, just to clear things up. I currently have a limited budget because I'm buying things for my new apartment. By the time October rolls around I'll have a lot more money and buying the FXD80s will be no problem. That and the fact my money is on a giftcard that's about to expire, means there is no real reason for me to save P:


----------



## Vain III

I know a lot of people are just listening to the FX40's raw--and I will most likely do the same--but I'm reading that the carbon nanotubes respond extremely well to Eq. Can someone confirm?


----------



## rickdohc

Good descision. You wont go wrong with the htf600 since they are only 30.00 if you need a decent HP.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> :] Thank you for the quick response, rickdohc, but I'm actually interested in both a replacement IEM and a Over Ear. I'm definitely getting the FX40 and I know I will love the hell out of them, but I have issues with wearing IEM [I've tried comply, super tips, etc] for longer then four hours of continous use. An issue I've never had--even with the most uncomfortable--fulls sized headphones. I want to use the Fulls *for HipHop/Dubstep/Electro and gaming.* I see what you mean about the HTF600, but what do you think about the Incipio F38 [Brainwavz MH3]. If I must I've splurge my limited budget on getting S500 imported.
> 
> Now, just to clear things up. I currently have a limited budget because I'm buying things for my new apartment. By the time October rolls around I'll have a lot more money and buying the FXD80s will be no problem. That and the fact my money is on a giftcard that's about to expire, means there is no real reason for me to save P:


 
  Then you must get the S500's! Dsnuts says they are awesome for gaming.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fauaad said:


> Too bad I can't do that. Where I live, the FX40 will cost me more than the GR02. So its either one of the two for me.
> What about their build quality, btw? My Marshmallows are going on strong a year on, so these two should also last me over a year, right?


 
   
  The point where the wires goes into the unit may look filmsy but a few times I got it connected to the desktop computer, forgot I was wearing them, stood up to get something and could have swore I've ripped the wires out, but no  ...they kept on working.


----------



## kamcok

woah all the hype with the FX40 makes me want to buy one too !
 but i can't seem to find them for a good price in Australia ): the ones on e-bay are $50 with shipping included :S
 i know that's well above their retail price :S


----------



## JohnRichard

I bought a set of the JVC's simply for no other reason than it said "Carbon Nano-Tubes" on the box.  It's a rather large inside joke with a few of my friends. 
  Anyhow, I hate IEMs.
  I like the JVC's.


----------



## kamcok

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> If what he said is true, then I should not be hearing any differences between my well seasoned pair of FX40 and the new pair I got as a spare !
> Doing an A/B comparision they certainly don't sound like they're the same iems, same signature yes but difference sound    ...like comparing a CKM500 to a CKM300.
> 
> It could all be in my mind if I had to rely on memory to compare the sound, but there's no escaping the difference when you A/B both a burned-in and NIB (New in Box) pairs, in this case both my mind and more importantly, my ears tells me otherwise.


 
  I totally agree with this
 I actually have a friend who owns two identical pairs of senheissers (forgot the model name) one was new and one was burned in, you can tell that the ones burned in sounds way better
 How much burning in required though depends on the earphone though imo ( some may not even need burn ins ?)


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Then you must get the S500's! Dsnuts says they are awesome for gaming.


 
  Yeah, I keep hearing that. It's so sad that importing would cost an arm and a leg for me. I'll add some to my collection around the same time I get the FXD80s.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





johnrichard said:


> I bought a set of the JVC's simply for no other reason than it said "Carbon Nano-Tubes" on the box.  It's a rather large inside joke with a few of my friends.
> Anyhow, I hate IEMs.
> I like the JVC's.


 

 HA. Tell me about it. My fiancee feels the same way your friends do. She'll never understand why I'm fascinated with the nanotubes.
  
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Good descision. You wont go wrong with the htf600 since they are only 30.00 if you need a decent HP.


 

 Nice, but how do they compare to the F38. Supposedly they [F38] have better highs and mids with only a margin of bass lose.


----------



## rickdohc

Sorry, dont have the F30 so i cant coment on them.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry, dont have the F30 so i cant coment on them.


 
  Mmkay, I'll research more on the F38s and wait around until Labor Day [my card expires Tuesday] to see if any nice sells pop up.

 I've pulled the trigger on the FX40's. Says they should arrive before the seventh of September.

 What are the best tips to use with them? Do you think my Monster Triple Flange will have ill or positive effects?


----------



## kamcok

Has anyone compared the GR02 Bass Edition with the FX40 ?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





kamcok said:


> Has anyone compared the GR02 Bass Edition with the FX40 ?


 
   
  Here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-the-sony-mdr-xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182-jvcs-fx40-pg-83-fx101-pg-96/3105#post_8643553


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> In a nutshell and imho:
> 
> Bass = FX40 wins
> Sub bass extension = FX40 wins
> ...


 
   
  Im not so sure... I have the R02 pro (non bass edition) and it has way more rumble than the fx40, maybe even more than the fx101... unless the GR02 is an updated model or something


----------



## rickdohc

More pictures, less talking


----------



## kamcok

daveyostrow said:


> Im not so sure... I have the R02 pro (non bass edition) and it has way more rumble than the fx40, maybe even more than the fx101... unless the GR02 is an updated model or something




Looks like i'll have to buy a fx40 and compare them myself hah


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Im not so sure... I have the R02 pro (non bass edition) and it has way more rumble than the fx40, maybe even more than the fx101... unless the GR02 is an updated model or something


 
  Did you allow for a extensive burn in. I bought a pair of R02 BE a while back and they lacked the rumble that I expected from them, but having a listen to my friends FX40 made me want to buy them on the spot. I waited until my Copper's were dead though. Make sure you have a good seal on the FX40, my friend's tips were difficult for me to seal so I just used a pair of foam super tips.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> More pictures, less talking


 
  D: I wish they would have used a darker green. Neon piss green is hurting my eyes. I ordered the black ones for me and silver ish color for my fiancee.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> More pictures, less talking


 
   
  Eww, Green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I dislike green because the rivals of the football (soccer) team I support wear green.


----------



## rickdohc

Thoug crowd.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Thoug crowd.


 
  Hey did you get your FXD80s in yet? Curious on how you would compare them to your FX40s and S500s. haha, this is so superficial but if they were chromed out like their studio pics, I would have picked them up in a heart beat, but in reality it is kinda of a dull stainless steel color so not enough bling for me. LoL
   
  Request: Pics of them new FXD80's would be nice of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In this thread or the FXD one doesn't matter.


----------



## rickdohc

still not here... just an idea:   i paid 1 day shipping for my S500 and arraived 3 weeks later... i paid standard shipping for my Fxd80 so i am expecting 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You guys are fortunate to have everything so fast, for us down here things are way to slow.
   
  also
   
  i found it funny that after 200+ pages, the consencus is that the FX101 is a better sounding IEM than the FX1X, and you still read around this forum that the FX1X is a good deal
  , also that the FX40 are way bright, even it has been said that these need massive burnin
  .
  so funny.. people are not reading this thread.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Eww, Green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rangers fan?


----------



## Zelda

i'd say , Power Rangers...(Go Go...)


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Rangers fan?


 
  No Way!!! I hate Rangers too!
   
  I'm a Hearts fan


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Did you allow for a extensive burn in. I bought a pair of R02 BE a while back and they lacked the rumble that I expected from them, but having a listen to my friends FX40 made me want to buy them on the spot. I waited until my Copper's were dead though. Make sure you have a good seal on the FX40, my friend's tips were difficult for me to seal so I just used a pair of foam super tips.


 
  I doubt burn in will make them sound bassier, and seal is not the issue. The r02 pro are very muddy so the fx40 win easily, and I cant speak for the r02 BE. the left driver went out, but i doubt that would cause any change in the right... the BE is supposed to have a more refined bass, but the fx101 would be fairer comparison for its rumble. Its very possible just defective because it hits hard.


----------



## stozzer123

gee simpson said:


> No Way!!! I hate Rangers too!
> 
> I'm a Hearts fan


 
  bahhhhhhhh, cant be supporting those aloof spl clubs, ill stick to my working mans 3rd division stuff


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I just heard the jvc fx101. That bass is just out of control, man! :eek: I can't even comment on the rest of the spectrum because I could hardly hear it. They sound just like how I imagine beats would sound like... good thing they don't cost anywhere near as much as beats so if that kind of sound sig is your thing by all means go for it! 

I much prefer the stock sound of the Philips SHE3580... which is still not saying much as I never listen to them without EQ either.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> bahhhhhhhh, cant be supporting those aloof spl clubs, ill stick to my working mans 3rd division stuff


 
  Oh great...


----------



## mochill

Lol fx101 is crazy but gets better after 150hrs of burn in


----------



## Vain III

Instead of picking up over ears I decided to wait until I can buy the S500s.

 A friend gave me a pair of Moshi Vortex's and I love them to death. I wish she would have waited until after I got my FX40s because they might spoil me.

 Im thinking about picking up XB30EX. I know tat they are not as good as the XB90s but they shouldn't sound to bad. What do you think?


----------



## spacemanspliff

Just wanted to report that I managed to break the tube in half somehow. This was in my ear and I took it out to find it clean ly broken in two pieces about the midpoint of the tube/nozzle. Weird huh? Going to send it in for replacement. Not sure if it qualifies though it was from normal usage and nothing rough.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





spacemanspliff said:


> Just wanted to report that I managed to break the tube in half somehow. This was in my ear and I took it out to find it clean ly broken in two pieces about the midpoint of the tube/nozzle. Weird huh? Going to send it in for replacement. Not sure if it qualifies though it was from normal usage and nothing rough.


 
  mmmm.. bad build quality??


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> *Instead of picking up over ears I decided to wait until I can buy the S500s.*
> 
> A friend gave me a pair of Moshi Vortex's and I love them to death. I wish she would have waited until after I got my FX40s because they might spoil me.
> 
> Im thinking about picking up XB30EX. I know tat they are not as good as the XB90s but they shouldn't sound to bad. What do you think?


 

 Excelent!  you wont regret it.


----------



## ponyo

Is there some kind of a FR graph for the fx40 somewhere.


----------



## mochill

400hrs later and the 80s became more open and transperant with more linear bass response :0


----------



## mochill

Got a galaxy player 5


----------



## mochill

https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp/322/#cv/Inbox/1398edf878722519 My 80s


----------



## mochill

2012-09-04_09-16-04_HDR.jpg


----------



## DannyBai

Now these look tempting.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I don't see good bass response coming from such a flat enclosure design...


----------



## mochill

Rare those the mdr 1r???


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Instead of picking up over ears I decided to wait until I can buy the S500s.
> 
> A friend gave me a pair of Moshi Vortex's and I love them to death. I wish she would have waited until after I got my FX40s because they might spoil me.
> 
> Im thinking about picking up XB30EX. I know tat they are not as good as the XB90s but they shouldn't sound to bad. What do you think?


 
  The xb60ex are supposed to be pretty close to the 90s, but maybe someone can comment on the xb30ex and how they compare to the 60, 90, and the cks77... which are in the same price range as the 30's.


----------



## mochill

Now i gotta get the mdr-1r and the xb900 and 1000 and aslo mdr-f1 lol


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I don't see good bass response coming from such a flat enclosure design...


 
  I think they're using the same technology they used in the new xb iem's which produce some amazing low end so it got me curious.  The pads look odd too as you can see here.


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Hmm... from this measurement at goldenears even the SHE3580 has more (sub-)bass than the IE8 at full blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> $25 Amazon.  OH Damn!! These are kick ass!!. WOW!!. SHE9700.. Talk about impressive. These have a very similar sound to the SHE3580 but with bigger bass. Bassy done proper with overall smooth clean balance to boot. Call me impressed!.. OMG. Wow! I am so impressed with these.!! Sounds just too good to believe.Only issue. These have that J cord  and short 2ft with an extension. Thumbs up huge on these guys. You want a bassier She3580 done right these are it. The SHE9551 I had before has nothing on these. Forget those oneil ones these are what are proper..The sub bass on these are so clean and big it just brings a huge smile. Also the highs and mids are properly proportioned and smooth sounding much like the SHE3580... Keepers!.  Feq 6hz-23.5khz  103db sensitivity  16ohm  3 sized tips and come with case and extension.  WORTHY!  Next up the SHE9500


 
   
  Quote: 





james444 said:


> Haha, I've had the SHE9700 for years and they are nice phones. These have been the standard IEMs that came with Philips DAPs a few years ago. That said, I don't think anyone should need more bass than the SHE3580's.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You should have suggested these to us new Philips fans James. I have been listening to the SHE9700. .Astounding. These are unreal great sounding. I can't find anything that is off on these at all in fact on careful listening of the 2 detail on the SHE9700 wins. That being said the detail on the SHE3570 is very satisfactory as well.  Looking at the 2 earphones the SHE3580 and the SHE9700.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if both of these are using the same drivers. The housing diameter is exactly the same with almost the same sound.  I think the SHE9700 has a better housing design for acoustics. *The overall sound on the SHE9700 is a bit cleaner sounding*. The housing has double the room of the SHe3580 the SHE9700 has more detail and a bit more defined on both ends. Otherwise the sound is almost exactly the same.
> 
> Think of the SHE9700 as the SHE3580 plus.  Both are great sounding earphones and I would consider the SHE9700 a bit more refined sounding SHE3580.. If you guys just want one for casual listening save the money and just get a SHE3580 and save yourself $15. *But if you already have a SHE3580 and want a bit more refined version. That would be the SHE9700.*


 
   
  thank Dsnuts, Joe Bloggs, james444, and all Head-Fiers for this amazing thread!
   
now i know i got the best bargain on two of the best In Ear Monitors on earth. please meet Philips SHE9700 (SHE5105) & SHE3580 (SHE3570, SHE3575, SHH3585, SHE3590, SHE3595, SHE3680) for only up to USD 25 each! kudos to Philips for making this lovely SHE9700 still alive, here in Indonesia. 
   
i owned two SHE9700 and just now bought SHE3575 (need the mic for android phone), very satisfied with the three of them. i agree the SHE9700 has more punchy sub-bass and clearer wide fidelity than SHE3580 variant. 
   
if you happened to have SHE9700 and SHE3575 while using the small ear tips on SHE9700, consider try to use the SHE9700's medium ear tips on SHE3575, more comfort and more bass right out of the box! What a perfect match those two.. HeHe


----------



## rickdohc

Do i need more iem's? No
A 3580 with more bass? ..... click. Shop Now!


----------



## Vain III

So, we've been on the FX 40 and 101 for a while. Any new cheapo or moderately priced discoveries as of late? I would love to build an army of giant killers.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> So, we've been on the FX 40 and 101 for a while. Any new cheapo or moderately priced discoveries as of late? I would love to build an army of giant killers.


 
   
   
  What about trying this iem:  Panasonic RP-HJE355,  JK1 always talks about them and there are almost no comments or review on HF about this?


----------



## rickdohc

Jokers review on the FX40:   Sound:  7.2 points
   
  Not a suprise at all,   these are way better than any other of my previuos Iems.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Jokers review on the FX40:   Sound:  7.2 points
> 
> Not a suprise at all,   these are way better than any other of my previuos Iems.


 
  but lower score than the monoprice.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





zelda said:


> but lower score than the monoprice.


 
   
   
  yea.. i cant comment on that beacuse i had issues with them. even with a bunch of tips and comply tips, i got issues with using them.
 If they change the design or make that nozzel a little bit larger more people could enjoy them.
   
  so its not a surprise that overall, the Fx40 has a higher score,  easy to use, almost no fit issues.
   
   
*Dsnuts scores again! *


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> So, we've been on the FX 40 and 101 for a while. Any new cheapo or moderately priced discoveries as of late? I would love to build an army of giant killers.


 
   
  If you don't feel like spending for a CKM500 or a FXD80..I was listening to my old pair of FXC51s last night. They cost $25 and are JVCs first micro driver earphones. They sound great for the price payed. Give them a go.
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> What about trying this iem:  Panasonic RP-HJE355,  JK1 always talks about them and there are almost no comments or review on HF about this?


 
   
  I ended up selling my pair. These are just ok. I like the JVC stuff much better than these.. There is nothing that really stands out on them. These will be good for the gym or casual use but beyond that the JVCs beat all of them hands down. Just mediocre is the best way to describe them. The older Philips earphones the SHE3580 SHE9700 are better and has much better dynamics than these.


----------



## mochill

Just got the s500 and using them now...just gotta say they are smooth and very small and comfortable


----------



## Zelda

how is the isolation on the sony XB#0EX with the stock sony hybrids, compared to the SHE3580 with the sony hybrids?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would have done a comparison for you but it is currently on loan. Just from memory,the isolation is pretty good on the XB90eX. I haven't tried a pair of comply foamies yet but I bet it will be great noise blocker. Those things are a build going into your ears. The passive isolation is not bad on the SHE3580 for being small plastic. I would need to compare once I get my XB90 back.


----------



## Zelda

i;m asking because i get a great seal and pretty good isolation with the SHE + sony hybrids combo.


----------



## stellar

I've been listening to the xb90ex this week. I just want to say they fit great even for my small ears. Size and fit is not much of an issue with these.


----------



## rickdohc

DS. Are this sonys an upgrade or sidegrade from the fxd80?
Sorry if it has been asked before.


----------



## Dsnuts

Different grade. Completely different. The XB90EX is another sound all together. The biggest sub bass you have heard with a overall big sound. The FXD80 will sound lean in comparison..It will be more of a matter of taste in how you like your sound more than anything. If Bass and big stage is your thing the XB90s will be king. If clarity detail and imagery is your thing the FXD80..


----------



## rickdohc

Then, not my cup of tea, ill take clarity and detail over bass, any day.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well that is the thing the XB90 has great clarity but a different sound presentation all together..If you go from a TF10 for example to a Miles Davis Tribute type of difference..


----------



## nihontoman

when will the sonys be available in U.S.? I don't wanna buy them on ebay - prices are kinda high, as is with the FXD80s...


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> when will the sonys be available in U.S.? I don't wanna buy them on ebay - prices are kinda high, as is with the FXD80s...


 
  Sadly, there are a lot of great headphones tat never make it to the U.S. .

 Does anyone know the size of the FX40's stem? I'm buying tips and need to know what size I should get.


----------



## Zelda

joker's review mentions that.


----------



## nihontoman

has anyone had experience with the seller called hkasiamall on ebay?they have the XB90EX for a relatively good price and I might consider purchasing from the seller if they are reputable...


----------



## Dsnuts

Just a heads up. These SHE5105s are selling at a great price if anyone wants the latest Philips earphone. At this price I can recommend them.

  $29 on Amazon. Bought my pair for $50. so this is a great deal. Think newest version of SHE3580 SHE9700 sound signature.


----------



## chrone

dsnuts said:


> Just a heads up. These SHE5105s are selling at a great price if anyone wants the latest Philips earphone. At this price I can recommend them. $29 on Amazon. Bought my pair for $50. so this is a great deal. Think newest version of SHE3580 SHE9700 sound signature.




Just ordered from Shenzhen China that one.

What do you think Dsnuts, can it compete with more than USD 100 IEMs? Or the more expensive Sony, JVC, Shure, and much more are way better than Philips SHE5105?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dsnuts

These are certainly a good value earphones especially if your a fan of the Philips earphones. I think they stay up very well to others and beat most in their price range. AT some point you should try out the JVC models that are on this thread both of them are excellent for their price points as well. Now if you want a nice upgrade from all these cheaper budget ones. I would look into a CKM500 or JVCs newest. The FXd70 or the FXd80.


----------



## chrone

dsnuts said:


> These are certainly a good value earphones especially if your a fan of the Philips earphones. I think they stay up very well to others and beat most in their price range. AT some point you should try out the JVC models that are on this thread both of them are excellent for their price points as well. Now if you want a nice upgrade from all these cheaper budget ones. I would look into a CKM500 or JVCs newest. The FXd70 or the FXd80.




Thanks for the heads up.  I will add your suggestions for references.

I like balance sound signature with strong deep punchy bass, so far only Philips SHE 9700 get it out right. It also comes with 2 years warranty in my country, while others are imported from abroad and having no service center.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nihontoman

I have a question about JVC's fx3x:  I don't know why I didn't pay any attention to these earlier (maybe that gaudy red/black theme and double X's were turnoffs), but I just noticed that they are also made from carbon diaphragms (is it the same as carbon nanotube?) and considering their price, they should be top of the line in xtrem xplosives series... how do these sound? except for the bass, do they have any mids in them?  I'd like to buy some versatile iems for every kind of genre and if they are lacking too much in mids, they are not for me. I'll listen everything with them - classical, rock, jazz, hip-hop, opera and so on... I was looking at the sony's XB90EXbut if these are "almost as good" then I'll take these instead (they are kinda cheaper and I need new pair of iems as my cat just chewed on my able planet si500-s cable and it doesn't look like they'll last  )


----------



## Omnom

If you want an all-rounder then I strongly recommend the CKM500


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> If you want an all-rounder then I strongly recommend the CKM500


 
  From this I am assuming you are digging your new CKM500s very much???  Damn makes me wanna get one so bad ha.


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> From this I am assuming you are digging your new CKM500s very much???  Damn makes me wanna get one so bad ha.





I am not sure if i should buy them once i get my fxd80, but i hear the "calling" for this ckm500. Someday


----------



## Omnom

The CKM500 is all you will ever need


----------



## rickdohc

Better than the fxd80??


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Better than the fxd80??


 
   
  Not a chance


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  In Hell.


----------



## Vain III

My FX4s got here today from Cali. :] Sound great straight out of the box. I actually find them decent for all my music, including my hiphop--but I listen to more laid back hiphop [Ex: Hoodie Allen, Logic, Mayday]--and electronica. I tend to listen to everything from Classic to Heavy Metal, Hiphop to Blues, etc. So the FX40s fit me as a good all arounder. That's all Ill say for now.


----------



## rickdohc

They need intensive burn in. You are going to love those things with the blues


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> They need intensive burn in. You are going to love those things with the blues


 
  I cannot imagine them sounding better than they do right now, but I guess I'll see. They sound a bit muddy in lower mids though [Example: Jason Marz The Forecast].

 These need a high volume burn-in, correct?


----------



## Omnom

Hold on,
  I dont know much about the FXD80's.
  Are they any good?
  Are you all saying they're better than the CKM500s?
 Thanks


----------



## DannyBai

FXD80's are fantastic.  I prefer them over the 500's by a good margin.


----------



## nihontoman

but what about Fx3x? any one has them? (sorry for being annoying XD )


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> FXD80's are fantastic.  I prefer them over the 500's by a good margin.


 
  Hmmm, that just put me off your sale,
  Hahahahaha,
  Na Im still interested,
  but you could you tell me a comparison of the two?
 Does it extend to the low frequencies just as well as the CKM500? or better?
 I kind of like my bass, but I do enjoy overall good sound quality, not like the JVC FX1X, which is bloated bass!
  Thanks


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> but what about Fx3x? any one has them? (sorry for being annoying XD )


 
  I believe--I maybe incorrect--Dsnuts said that the FX3X was an upgrade to the FX101s.


----------



## daveyostrow

vain iii said:


> I believe--I maybe incorrect--Dsnuts said that the FX3X was an upgrade to the FX101s.


 
  yep, said they were comparable to the cks77
   
  has anyone tried the xb90 over the ear? they seem like they would fit snugly enough...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hmmm, that just put me off your sale,
> Hahahahaha,
> Na Im still interested,
> but you could you tell me a comparison of the two?
> ...


 
  I would say the M500 has more quantity in bass but the D80's have plenty of quantity and better quality.  The overall sound is more refined in the D80 and one of my favorites of all time to listen to.


----------



## Libertad

So anything new about the martin and logan iems?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





libertad said:


> So anything new about the martin and logan iems?


 
  I would highly recommend them and worth the $150 retail.  It's tuned closer to the neutral side of things.  Really doesn't emphasize any spectrum but not boring to listen to.  I would still consider this earphone to reproduce some of the best vocals I've heard.


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX3X is a bigger sounding FX101. Everything from the bass to the highs is expanded over all scope of sound is bigger wider deeper. ..They use the old Carbon diaphrams instead of the nanotubes .But Bass is high quality. Would I get one for all around music?.The XB90 is still king of bass earphones but the FX3X does come close and actually has better extended highs over the XB90...I think they are worth the money to get. More of a side grade to the CKS77. But for the cost definitely worth checking out and a better value than the CKS77. Go for it. They are worthy earphones and are rare. Not too many guys can say they own the FX3X.  Like all carbon based JVCs. I would recommend at least 150 hours of burn in. The highs settle down and sound will become much more smoother over all. Great earphone for $60 free ship. Go for it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FX3X is a bigger sounding FX101. Everything from the bass to the highs is expanded over all scope of sound is bigger wider deeper. ..They use the old Carbon diaphrams instead of the nanotubes .But Bass is high quality. Would I get one for all around music?.The XB90 is still king of bass earphones but the FX3X does come close and actually has better extended highs over the XB90...I think they are worth the money to get. More of a side grade to the CKS77. But for the cost definitely worth checking out and a better value than the CKS77. Go for it. They are worthy earphones and are rare. Not too many guys can say they own the FX3X.  Like all carbon based JVCs. I would recommend at least 150 hours of burn in. The highs settle down and sound will become much more smoother over all. Great earphone for $60 free ship. Go for it.


 
  thanks. few questions:

 how's the build quality? it seems that they should have no problems with that whatsoever but still...
   
  how are the mids? are they recessed? I've never listened to fx101 nor cks77 so I can't really use that comparison much 
   
  thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you gotta understand these are bass earphones so the bass will be prominent making even forward mid sections take second place to the big bass presentation but definitely not recessed. The sound has good balance for being monster bass earphones. If bass is what you want with good highs and mids. That is what you will get with the FX3X..On bass light tunes the mids are solid on these earphones no bass bleed what so ever. But on bass tunes you know what these earphones can do...The highs do have some peaks on open box but end up smoothing out with much burn in. Overall they sound great but again needs some aggressive burn in.. Build quality is tops on these FX3X. Very similar to the FX1X. Using same thick red cord.. Very little microphonics. Overall good quality and value with excellent sound.  They sound great with all my tunes and not just bass heavy ones.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I would say the M500 has more quantity in bass but the D80's have plenty of quantity and better quality.  The overall sound is more refined in the D80 and one of my favorites of all time to listen to.


 
  Damn that makes it sound so tempting!!!!
  You don't happen to be selling an FXD80 now are you? 
 Haha
  Well thanks for that comparison, ill let you know soon on my decision alright 
  Thanks


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well you gotta understand these are bass earphones so the bass will be prominent making even forward mid sections take second place to the big bass presentation but definitely not recessed. The sound has good balance for being monster bass earphones. If bass is what you want with good highs and mids. That is what you will get with the FX3X..On bass light tunes the mids are solid on these earphones no bass bleed what so ever. But on bass tunes you know what these earphones can do...The highs do have some peaks on open box but end up smoothing out with much burn in. Overall they sound great but again needs some aggressive burn in.. Build quality is tops on these FX3X. Very similar to the FX1X. Using same thick red cord.. Very little microphonics. Overall good quality and value with excellent sound.  They sound great with all my tunes and not just bass heavy ones.


 
  I like that - I don't mind any quantity of bass, unless it bleeds into mids, but if the mids and highs stay clear, then I'm all for it  

 thanks for the reply, really appreciate it. wonder if they'll be available in U.S. like the fx1x-s are, or if they too are Asian market exclusives...


----------



## rickdohc

omnom said:


> Hmmm, that just put me off your sale,
> Hahahahaha,
> Na Im still interested,
> but you could you tell me a comparison of the two?
> ...




Fx1x. Worst sounding iem...ever.


----------



## rickdohc

dannybai said:


> FXD80's are fantastic.  I prefer them over the 500's by a good margin.




Mine (fxd80) should be arriving this week, i hope... If its a better and more refined fx40, with better mids and highs, with the same clarity i think i am selling my s500


Dont get me wrong, they are fantastic, but i like to use iems more than heaphones.


----------



## rickdohc

vain iii said:


> I cannot imagine them sounding better than they do right now, but I guess I'll see. They sound a bit muddy in lower mids though [Example: Jason Marz The Forecast].
> 
> 
> These need a high volume burn-in, correct?





Dude.... Dude.... They get better and better . Its adicting :mad:


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Mine (fxd80) should be arriving this week, i hope... If its a better and more refined fx40, with better mids and highs, with the same clarity i think i am selling my s500
> Dont get me wrong, they are fantastic, but i like to use iems more than heaphones.


 
  I think you'll like the FXD80 then.  I do like the S500 quite a bit but still prefer the FXD80's.


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> The FX3X is a bigger sounding FX101. Everything from the bass to the highs is expanded over all scope of sound is bigger wider deeper. ..They use the old Carbon diaphrams instead of the nanotubes .But Bass is high quality. Would I get one for all around music?.The XB90 is still king of bass earphones but the FX3X does come close and actually has better extended highs over the XB90...I think they are worth the money to get. More of a side grade to the CKS77. But for the cost definitely worth checking out and a better value than the CKS77. Go for it. They are worthy earphones and are rare. Not too many guys can say they own the FX3X.  Like all carbon based JVCs. I would recommend at least 150 hours of burn in. The highs settle down and sound will become much more smoother over all. Great earphone for $60 free ship. Go for it.





I am going to kick myself in the.... I just spent 40 bucks on the soundmagics. :mad::mad::mad:


----------



## doctorjazz

Really excited about ML headphones, though I googled and looked at Amazon, don't see anyone selling them. (my brother in law has a pair of the hybrids, driven by Krell, very nice...)


----------



## rickdohc

Sweet lord jezuz. I am listening Oshima Mix 15 (Trance Podcast). Man.. These fx40 are fantastic, its like i am in a 3d space surroundend by music. Dear lord.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya according to Joker they are just average sounding. What a Joker!


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> Ya according to Joker they are just average sounding. What a Joker!





He is sourranded by high end stuff, me? Sorrunded by cheap stuff, so thats the reason these blows the living life of anything that i got, including headphones.. Maybe not the s500, but man i am telling you man, i am blown away with this stuff. Its adicting. Man its crazy.

Running under cover... Here comes the bass.....man. Run run run!!!


----------



## rickdohc

Just for fun switched to my Pro 280..... WHAT A JOKE!! Dude. Sounds like crap (sorry for being so explicit). Dude, no bass , the sound is tiny, weak, nothing, its like some useless excuse of headphone .. Man, no way. I even feel bad selling this to someone i dont even know.

Worst 100 bucks spent on audio.


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> Ya according to Joker they are just average sounding. What a Joker!





What i dont get is that "male voices are back". Yeayea i know, i only got cheap stuff and a overpriced POS (Beats Pro). Voices are in my face!!! Nevermind, back to my cheap stuff.

If these girl keeps singing in my face i am gonna kiss here! Shes on my face dude! On my face!


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Fx1x. Worst sounding iem...ever.


 
  Agreed!
  Ok so it's sounding like I need to try every freaking IEM on this planet!!!!
 They all 'sound' so good! (see what I did there


----------



## daveyostrow

no word on the sony xb90 being over the ear?


----------



## H20Fidelity

rickdohc said:


> Fx1x. Worst sounding iem...ever.




Can't disagree with you there. FX1X stopped me from trying any other JVC product to date.


----------



## rickdohc

h20fidelity said:


> Can't disagree with you there. FX1X stopped me from trying any other JVC product to date.




One word: Marketing.


----------



## rickdohc

I am not reading 200 pages of this thread but whats that "filter mod"? How sound changes with that mod.

God dam€@t. This Hiro Mix is blowing my mind! The sintetic bass is insane man, fast, detailed, sweet lord.

Im getting more "wow factor" from these fx40 than my s500, any reason this is hapening? I was expecting the other way around.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> I am not reading 200 pages of this thread but whats that "filter mod"? How sound changes with that mod.
> God dam€@t. This Hiro Mix is blowing my mind! The sintetic bass is insane man, fast, detailed, sweet lord.
> Im getting more "wow factor" from these fx40 than my s500, any reason this is hapening? I was expecting the other way around.


 
  From that, it makes me wanna get those FX40s too!
  Would you say the FXD80s are much of an upgrade? 
 Also anyone on here willing to sell their FX40s to me? 
 Can't get them cheap enough here in New Zealand, prices are mad crazy!
  Let me know 
 Thanks


----------



## rickdohc

omnom said:


> From that, it makes me wanna get those FX40s too!
> Would you say the FXD80s are much of an upgrade?
> 
> Also anyone on here willing to sell their FX40s to me?
> ...




Pm with your direction please, if its possible i am will send them for free to you, just pay the shipping.


I am willing to give them because i know what it means not living in united states. ( i buy them on amazon and only pay 4 bucks on costums and shipping, but have to wait for weeks for my stuff)


----------



## stozzer123

Tried the 40's yesterday (friend influenced by this thread)  solid and ok for the price, a little more and you can grab some xears which i preferred back in the day.  As for the fxd80, sold them in a week, not bad or anything but just nowhere on a par with my others, heard there cheaper now so may be slightly better value.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Tried the 40's yesterday (friend influenced by this thread)  solid and ok for the price, a little more and you can grab some xears which i preferred back in the day.  As for the fxd80, sold them in a week, not bad or anything but just nowhere on a par with my others, heard there cheaper now so may be slightly better value.


 
  So, what were you comparing the FXD80s to to make them sound bad?
  What do you recommend then?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL.
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Just for fun switched to my Pro 280..... WHAT A JOKE!! Dude. Sounds like crap (sorry for being so explicit). Dude, no bass , the sound is tiny, weak, nothing, its like some useless excuse of headphone .. Man, no way. I even feel bad selling this to someone i dont even know.
> 
> Worst 100 bucks spent on audio.


 
   
  I kind-of feel similar about my Turbine Pro Coppers. Dont get me wrong, they do a lot of things better than the FX40 but for my music the 40s work better. The Turbine's were still a steal for me at $200 direct-from-monster refurbished.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> I am not reading 200 pages of this thread but whats that "filter mod"? How sound changes with that mod.
> 
> God dam€@t. This Hiro Mix is blowing my mind! The sintetic bass is insane man, fast, detailed, sweet lord.
> 
> Im getting more "wow factor" from these fx40 than my s500, any reason this is hapening? I was expecting the other way around.


 

 Maybe your ears prefer In Ear? My fiancee is like that with headphones.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

odd, nevermind


----------



## stozzer123

omnom said:


> So, what were you comparing the FXD80s to to make them sound bad?
> What do you recommend then?


 
   
  Sorry where exactly did I say they sound bad?
   
  Quote:


stozzer123 said:


> not bad or anything but just nowhere on a par with my others, heard there cheaper now so may be slightly better value.


 
   
   
   
  Preference that i would take over the 80's goes to many:
   
  eph-100*, pfe 112*, hje900*, b2's*, re262, hf5, mdr-ex600, er4s*,gr07, re272, fx700, tf10*,re-0, se215*
   
  *owned at same time as 80's


----------



## Omnom

Sorry my apologies for that,
  Ok so you did have quite good IEMs on hand didnt you, seems fair enough then now doesnt it,
  Thanks for that 
  Still can't make my mind up on which Big IEM to pick,They all sound so good!
  I really wanna try that FX40 out though!


----------



## stozzer123

My advice would be to save to go get better later, you have the ck500's to tide you over, ricks offer seems generous though so worth it if the postage is a few bucks.
   
  Wouldnt advise shelling for the 40's if your going to shell out for better sound some point soon,  why pay for middling sound of the 40's when you can step up to the eph/hf5/215/pfe etc.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> I am not reading 200 pages of this thread but whats that "filter mod"? How sound changes with that mod.
> God dam€@t. This Hiro Mix is blowing my mind! The sintetic bass is insane man, fast, detailed, sweet lord.
> Im getting more "wow factor" from these fx40 than my s500, any reason this is hapening? I was expecting the other way around.


 

 ITS DAT LUSH NANOTUBE BASS!!! <3's  Yeah for me the bass seems bigger on the FX40s than the S500s, maybe cuz they are in ears/ more intimate??? hence making their bass seem more full which makes everything sound more fun/ musical?  
   
  Hey you know what rickdohc, you have a sansa clip+ right, if you have rockbox on it, turn the bass up to 10, set volume to -13, and treble to 2 or 3. This is gonna knock your socks off, cuz it's gonna make your S500s sound like a more refined/ bigger and better version of the FX40s.  I just did this on my clip+ and it's sounding oh so SWEET!!!


----------



## nihontoman

One last question:
   
  what's better for the 60-ish I have to pay - Sony XB30EX or the JVC XF3X?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> One last question:
> 
> what's better for the 60-ish I have to pay - Sony XB30EX or the JVC XF3X?


 
  I've yet to get any review on the XB30. I don't know if anyone has it.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> One last question:
> 
> what's better for the 60-ish I have to pay - Sony XB30EX or the JVC XF3X?


 
  are those your only options??


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zelda said:


> are those your only options??


 
  of course not - I can get anything that is sold on ebay or any U.s. based website... do you have better suggestions? it's just that these seem to be what I am looking for - strong full sound without the loss of clarity and detail...


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> of course not - I can get anything that is sold on ebay or any U.s. based website... do you have better suggestions? it's just that these seem to be what I am looking for - *strong full sound without the loss of clarity and detail*...


 
  i havent heard those two, but for *strong full sound without the loss of clarity and detail *i can say the CKM500


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zelda said:


> i havent heard those two, but for *strong full sound without the loss of clarity and detail *i can say the CKM500


 
  I'll have that in consideration too. will just wait until someone who owns them compares it to others...


----------



## chrone

Dsnuts,
   
  Could you take a look at Philips SHE9005? USD 38 on ebay, and USD 
   
http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=fr&ctn=SHE9005/00
   
  The spec is almost the same as SHE5105, but with better ear tips (foam and silicon provided), and volume rocker. 
  A friend of mine in Hong Kong recommended me this one when I tried to get a favour from him to purchase SHE5105.
   
  Very tempted to get a hold on this Philips SHE9005! 
   
  There's also another version for Android phone: Philips SHE9005A
   


Spoiler: Philips%20SHE9005






   


Spoiler: Philips%20SHE9005A%20and%20SHE5105%20side%20by%20side


----------



## acitydweller

Wanted to post a thank you for this discovery thread. I'll be putting in an order for the Philips SHE9750 and the SHE3590


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





acitydweller said:


> Wanted to post a thank you for this discovery thread. I'll be putting in an order for the Philips SHE9750 and the SHE3590


 
  Stay away from the SHE9750. Go for the older SHE9700. You will be buying a downgrade from the SHE9700 not an upgrade. Those sound way too muddy with way too much slow dark bass to sound any good. Everything in the sounds is overshadowed from the overly hyped bass that is on there.. If not the SHE9700.  Try out the JVC FX101.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> My advice would be to save to go get better later, you have the ck500's to tide you over, ricks offer seems generous though so worth it if the postage is a few bucks.
> 
> Wouldnt advise shelling for the 40's if your going to shell out for better sound some point soon,  why pay for middling sound of the 40's when you can step up to the eph/hf5/215/pfe etc.


 


 Why not paying 1k bucks for customs that sound better than all of those?

 There is a reason for so many choices, it all dependes on you budget and thats the reason there are hundreds or maybe thounds of iems.


----------



## acitydweller

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Stay away from the SHE9750. Go for the older SHE9700. You will be buying a downgrade from the SHE9700 not an upgrade. Those sound way too muddy with way too much slow dark bass to sound any good. Everything in the sounds is overshadowed from the overly hyped bass that is on there.. If not the SHE9700.  Try out the JVC FX101.


 

 omg thanks for the tip. almost pulled the trigger. Thanks for the warning.
   
  I wanted to try some of the other sonys and jvc's forementioned after reading through the 200+ pages posts but they most of these noteworthy items are JDM only and not readily available in the states.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Why not paying 1k bucks for customs that sound better than all of those?
> 
> There is a reason for so many choices, it all dependes on you budget and thats the reason there are hundreds or maybe thounds of iems.


 
  Your point doesn't make any sense, eph, hf5, pfe and 215 are all direct price competitors for the fxd-80.


----------



## belleville

If not concerning the prices, which one is the best IEM among JVC HA-FXD70, HA-FXD60, HA-FX40, HA-FX3X ?
  If u wonder why not FXD80? just because the upper 4 models are the only on sale items that I could find in a local store.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Your point doesn't make any sense, eph, hf5, pfe and 215 are all direct price competitors for the fxd-80.


 
  Yea.. but then way no step up to something even better than those?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Yea.. but then way no step up to something even better than those?


 
  Sorry I dont understand what you are trying to say.  Can you clarify please?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Sorry I dont understand what you are trying to say.  Can you clarify please?


 

 No problem.. lets move on... back to topic.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





belleville said:


> If not concerning the prices, which one is the best IEM among JVC HA-FXD70, HA-FXD60, HA-FX40, HA-FX3X ?
> If u wonder why not FXD80? just because the upper 4 models are the only on sale items that I could find in a local store.


 
  what store is that?


----------



## stozzer123

Sure,  all I was saying is that despite the hype there are options at the same price (which I listed) that can be favoured to the fxd-80,  where i think its out of hand is peoples expectations, especially in regard to the 40's, you may be getting great sound in what you have heard before but the fact is it is still middling (great for the price yes, but by no means exceptional like is being toted around here).
   
  I would categorize as follows
   
  fx101.   GREAT - for specific purpose of thumping bass phone and price even when comparing to atrio's
  fx-40.    OK - middle of the road sound, at a great price, can compete with phones up to 20 or so dollars more but not higher.
  fxd-80.  Good - Not great, not giant killer, bested by many within its price range but still good sounding.  (price is slightly lower then when i purchased so value may have gone up but not rank.)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I'll have that in consideration too. will just wait until someone who owns them compares it to others...


 
  I owned the XB30EX and gave it away.  I also own the XB60EX and CKM500i, both are for sale in the for sale thread if you're interested.  I think both are great but if you're looking for awesome sub-bass, then the XB60EX is only a few notches below the XB90EX.  The 16mm drivers of the 90's outperform the 13.5mm drivers of the other two easily.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I owned the XB30EX and gave it away.  I also own the XB60EX and CKM500i, both are for sale in the for sale thread if you're interested.  I think both are great but if you're looking for awesome sub-bass, then the XB60EX is only a few notches below the XB90EX.  The 16mm drivers of the 90's outperform the 13.5mm drivers of the other two easily.


 
  thanks for the reply. I really need to make up my mind on what I want and then spend the hard earned cash  there are just so many options out there that it isn't even funny


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Sure,  all I was saying is that despite the hype there are options at the same price (which I listed) that can be favoured to the fxd-80,  where i think its out of hand is peoples expectations, *especially in regard to the 40's, you may be getting great sound in what you have heard before but the fact is it is still middling (great for the price yes, but by no means exceptional like is being toted around here).*
> 
> I would categorize as follows
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Its great if you are comming from cheapos like me and a bunch of other guys that have the same background of cheapos.
   
  i dont think nobody here, at least of the pages i have read, have stated  that they are the best thing on the planet or exeptional.  in my case, i ALWAYS make it clear that for *me*, comming from cheapos the fx40 is great and better than anything on there price range, thats 20 under, i , like a bunch of others have the opinion that they are better than the Fx101. but thats another discussion. my point is,  if you are comming from cheapos, and you budget are cheapos and thats all you got on you pocket the Fx40 is a great for the price.
   
  Whe could argue that for 10 dolars more there are better iems.. but whe could go on and on, i could pay 30 for the Grados99 then some would say  "dude, why settle for middle sound, pay 40 more and buy "insert model here".. in the end, there is always something better with more money on you hand.... its like buying a car, if your budget is only 25k and the best car you could get is a Honda Civic,  yea.. it will be great, exeptional at that price range and for what it is... the problem would be if the owner of the civic is raving that its better than a Lambo or a Ferrari. Again, i havent read, so far noboday stating that the Fx40 is a giant killer. 
   
  i find the 3580 better than the Fx101,  but thats my opinion.. not a fact.  In my opinion the FX40 is better than the 3580 and the Fx101, but again, thats my opinion and thats the reason of this forum.  i even stated that 7.2 points from joker is not bad at all.  whe all now that there are better iems .. but that would be like writing on the 8320 thread to better save more money and buy some customs or W4 or whatever model and dont settle for that sound when there are better iems at the market, whe all know that, its not something new. but if you only have 9 dolars for an iem, why not? whats the problem?  are they great or giant killers? no... whe all know that, the point is that they are better for what you pay, thats the point of all of this.
   
   
  yes, in my case, i could buy a Westone or a GR06 or 01 and dont even bother with all these cheapos, but i am doing this for the fun, starting from the cheapos to move up to the better ones, its about the journey, the fun of doing it for me.
   
   
  Thats why i apreciate what people like DSnuts , JOE with the 3580 and a bunch of otheres do,  bringing all these cheapos (others not so cheap) so whe can have some fun and an option to those that dont want to spend more money , dont have the money or people like me that just want to have fun with all these cheapos.
   
   
   
  just giving my opinion,  i have no bad intentions here.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Sure,  all I was saying is that despite the hype there are options at the same price (which I listed) that can be favoured to the fxd-80,  where i think its out of hand is peoples expectations, especially in regard to the 40's, you may be getting great sound in what you have heard before but the fact is it is still middling (great for the price yes, but by no means exceptional like is being toted around here).
> 
> I would categorize as follows
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I disagree. The eph-100, hf5, and SE215 are by no means better than the FXD80 in my book. 
   
As for the FX40, if that's your evaluation of them then I'd hate to see what you think of the FXT90. I owned the FXT90 and FX40 at the same time, and them to occupy the same sound quality tier. If you think the FX40 only competes with $40 phones, then what dollar value would you put on the FXT90?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> thanks for the reply. I really need to make up my mind on what I want and then spend the hard earned cash  there are just so many options out there that it isn't even funny


 
  Not sure what your budget is but the JVC FXD series are worth your hard earned cash in my book.  Even the FXD60's have amazing sound.  Less refined of the three but still brings out great clarity but more powerful bass thats addicting.  But if you are a sub-bass man, the XB90EX is king without losing too much details in the mids and highs.  Lots of choices but most listed in this thread is here for a reason.  One of the better threads here on head-fi.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I disagree. The eph-100, hf5, and SE215 are by no means better than the FXD80 in my book.
> 
> As for the FX40, if that's your evaluation of them then I'd hate to see what you think of the FXT90. I owned the FXT90 and FX40 at the same time, and them to occupy the same sound quality tier. If you think the FX40 only competes with $40 phones, then what dollar value would you put on the FXT90?


 
  eph-100 are a particular favourite of mine so ill leave them out, everything else is of course a personal preference I have came to when direct comparing and evaluating them.  The fxd-80's were good (i did not say otherwise).
   
  I wouldnt put any value on the fxt-90 as i have never owned it or been inclined to own it.  What I did think was that at $30 and above the fx40 wades into xears territory and that they should be pause for consideration given equally good performance and better build quality.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> eph-100 are a particular favourite of mine so ill leave them out, everything else is of course a personal preference I have came to when direct comparing and evaluating them.  The fxd-80's were good (i did not say otherwise).
> 
> I wouldnt put any value on the fxt-90 as i have never owned it or been inclined to own it. * What I did think was that at $30 and above the fx40 wades into xears territory *and that they should be pause for consideration given equally good performance and better build quality.


 
   
  Fx40 is under $20.00 , exactly $17.86   thats almost the half of the price of the Xears.
   
   
  http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HAFX40B-Carbon-Nanotube-Coated/dp/B0079LE43W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347316939&sr=8-1&keywords=fx40


----------



## stozzer123

Yes in the usa it is.  There are other countries though


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Not sure what your budget is but the JVC FXD series are worth your hard earned cash in my book.  Even the FXD60's have amazing sound.  Less refined of the three but still brings out great clarity but more powerful bass thats addicting.  But if you are a sub-bass man, the XB90EX is king without losing too much details in the mids and highs.  Lots of choices but most listed in this thread is here for a reason.  One of the better threads here on head-fi.


 
  thanks man - I appreciate your replies. I also consider those as an alternative, but the thing is, I really want sub-bass and big sound stage (mainly for big classical pieces) and XB90EX seems to be better in this regard. my budget as of now isn't really decided, but I would say something in 100$ range. I just wish these were sold in u.s. - they would be much cheaper (judging from the amazon japan prices) compared to what they are going for on ebay...


 oh, and btw - all of you guys that love high value stuff should check out Able Planet SI500 iems - I'm listening to them right now and wonder if higher end iems will even manage to outperform these (I guess they will manage, but these sound so good, I can't imagine how  LOL). thge sound on these is big, wide, detailed and fast. fast pasages in rock is a breeze for these - something that my other iems could never manage. subbass starts from 15 herz (if the volume is crancked high enough you can actually feel tyhe vibrations) and becomes really audible at about 25. bass stays out of the mids and doesn't bleed in at all, or at least it sounds that way to me. highs are detailed and laid back, sometimes sparkly, but never sibilant or excessive.
   
  I have to write a review on these some times soon, but until then, I would say to get them - at 30$ with free shipping from amazon, you can not go wrong. also, if some of you guys gets to compare these with the ones I'd like to buy in the future (fxds or XB90ex-s for example) I would have a better [size=medium]reference...

 edit: did I mention these are dual dynamic drivers? only for 30 bucks? the cheapest dual drivers yo can get...[/size]


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> eph-100 are a particular favourite of mine so ill leave them out, everything else is of course a personal preference I have came to when direct comparing and evaluating them.  The fxd-80's were good (i did not say otherwise).
> 
> I wouldnt put any value on the fxt-90 as i have never owned it or been inclined to own it.  What I did think was that at $30 and above the fx40 *wades into xears territory* and that they should be pause for consideration given equally good performance and better build quality.


 
   
  Then that could be considered a plus to the Xears.


----------



## stozzer123

I think you interpreted that wrong but hey ho, lets move on.  I you can pick them up for 17 bucks then by all means. Go a little higher (outside us and japan) and theres plenty others.


----------



## rickdohc

nihontoman said:


> thanks man - I appreciate your replies. I also consider those as an alternative, but the thing is, I really want sub-bass and big sound stage (mainly for big classical pieces) and XB90EX seems to be better in this regard. my budget as of now isn't really decided, but I would say something in 100$ range. I just wish these were sold in u.s. - they would be much cheaper (judging from the amazon japan prices) compared to what they are going for on ebay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On my wish list, thanks


----------



## lilboozy

Do the philips she3580 and she3590 have the same sound? And is there ever going to be a comparison between all these iems divided by price range like fx101 vs she3580/90 vs isurus vs whatever else


----------



## belleville

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> what store is that?


 

 sorry to tell u that I believe the store is not in yr country


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





belleville said:


> sorry to tell u that I believe the store is not in yr country


 
   
  Yeah, thats right   ...go ahead and tease us all !


----------



## lilboozy

How does the fx101 compete with the she3580 and does the fx101 need way more burn in?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lilboozy said:


> How does the fx101 compete with the she3580 and does the fx101 need way more burn in?




You want about 850-1000 hours burn in on FX101.


----------



## lilboozy

h20fidelity said:


> You want about 850-1000 hours burn in on FX101.


 Do either of these need an amp? And i heard the 3580 is j cord if that's true im going to be mad


----------



## H20Fidelity

lilboozy said:


> Do either of these need an amp? And i heard the 3580 is j cord if that's true im going to be mad




You don't need an amp for either, 3580 is a Y cable.  Give them about 50-100 hours. (I made a typo above)


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> You want about 850-1000 hours burn in on FX101.


 
  lol damm i just finally took mine off but i guess i can throw them back on my burn rig.........should be good by christmas no?


----------



## H20Fidelity

stozzer123 said:


> lol damm i just finally took mine off but i guess i can throw them back on my burn rig.........should be good by christmas no?




Apparently they need 1000 at least FX101. Mine have 2367 on them and for 'some reason' still don't sound very good.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Apparently they need 1000 at least FX101. Mine have 2367 on them and for 'some reason' still don't sound very good.


 
  Buy a $200 cable for them, that'll tame em highs 
   
  Remember to burn the cable in for a few thousand after that to be on the safe side.
   
  ok ok im done lol


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> [size=medium]edit: did I mention these are dual dynamic drivers? only for 30 bucks? the cheapest dual drivers yo can get...[/size]


 

 They seem to have gone up in price. I managed to pick up Brookestone's Duel Driver for 25 dollars. One of my best buys.

 @Xears guy; I prefer my FX40s over Xears. Xears' sound signature just doesn't fit my ears.


----------



## Omnom

What I'm kind of getting from this is that, FXD80 are great for all round purposes, CKM500 is good but not as good,
  XB90EX are the kings of bass, CKS77 are good but not as good, 
  Then we have the cheapos that are just AWESOME?!?!
  What should I look out for, for the next big purchase, something to drive me to save up for?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think Yamaha EPH-100 would be a good place to start Omnom. 

Something to think about anyway.


----------



## Omnom

Yea exactly thats all I want,
  "something to think about" 

 Thanks, what kind of sound signature does it have?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Slightly bass emphasised - liquid mids with a slightly docile (tame) treble. It can hit fairly low in sub-bass regions, has a slight mid bass hump and best of all won't bleed into the midrange as you find in cheaper gems. You'll get a real taste of micro detailing, imaging and separation while keeping the fun bassy appeal. 

Look it up..... keep saving for one big purchase rather than several small ones. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-252-iems-compared-jvc-ha-fx40-and-ha-fxd80-added-09-05-12


----------



## Omnom

Yea that was what I was figuring, but you know I still want that road to find that perfect one!
  I mean the journey of going through IEMs discovering whats some have to offer, eg better mids or highs,
  The whole concept excites me 
 I will look into it, and so far I think I have enough little gems for now that I may actually get one big awesome purchase!
 thanks for your input


----------



## mnlala

hello people in this forum im new to this but i like a lot this iem hobby lol, i have bose ie2 they are pretty good bass heavy if you add a normal silicone eartip but you loose a lot of highs to the point you cant hear anything so  im looking for vibrant very low freq. bass and thinking of cks77 but its worthwhile spend a little more to get the xb90ex? right now im using panasonic hje290 deep bass it was a 10 bucks deal not bad at all! lol
  ]


----------



## Omnom

@mnlala
  Well, if you've read the previous post regarding the XB90EX, it is a step above the CKS77 by a bit.
  I don't know myself from experience, but I remember seeing that the CKS77 has a lot of mid bass while the XB90EX has better sub-bass.
  And If you don't know already, Dsnuts (the almighty IEM BOSS!) has crowned the XB90EX the bass king!
  So if you want something that is the best for what your looking for I reckon you should go with the XB90EX
 I too was in this situation, the whole humming and harring about which I should get, I haven't actually went out and bought either of them but in the future Im probably just going to go straight for the top! I guess if you find a great price on a CKS77 then go for CKS77 otherwise if your just saving up then go for a XB90EX.
  I guess the CKS77 will be great to listen to too because its still about the whole experience, and would make it a great comparison to the XB90EX and that something Im still stewing over myself.
  Well I hoped this helped in some sort of way


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Sure,  all I was saying is that despite the hype there are options at the same price (which I listed) that can be favoured to the fxd-80,  where i think its out of hand is peoples expectations, especially in regard to the 40's, you may be getting great sound in what you have heard before but the fact is it is still middling (great for the price yes, but by no means exceptional like is being toted around here).
> 
> I would categorize as follows
> 
> ...


 
   
  I still find my Philips SHE3580 with custom EQ to sound better than any IEM I've auditioned up to $300 (and I only stop there because I haven't been able to get my hands on anything more expensive) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  Although it's not a fair comparison because I've tuned a custom EQ for the Philips but not the others


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> They seem to have gone up in price. I managed to pick up Brookestone's Duel Driver for 25 dollars. One of my best buys.
> 
> @Xears guy; I prefer my FX40s over Xears. Xears' sound signature just doesn't fit my ears.


 
  yeah, the prices I'm seeing on amazon right now are kinda too high, except for the 55-ish one...

 imo, they are totally worth 50$ and maybe a little bit more....


----------



## lilboozy

Edit: nvm


----------



## belleville

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yeah, thats right   ...go ahead and tease us all !


 
   
  Come on, I am just a poor guy that looking for decent earphones when opportunity come. Don't mock on me, ok?
  It maybe the first time I can ever hv a chance to own a pair of mid-range IEM.
   
  Question again, anybody can help me out?
  Which one is the best, JVC HA-FXD70, HA-FXD60, HA-FX40, HA-FX3X?
  Thx u so much!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





belleville said:


> Come on, I am just a poor guy that looking for decent earphones when opportunity come. Don't mock on me, ok?
> It maybe the first time I can ever hv a chance to own a pair of mid-range IEM.
> 
> Question again, anybody can help me out?
> ...


 
  best for what?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





belleville said:


> Come on, I am just a poor guy that looking for decent earphones when opportunity come. Don't mock on me, ok?
> It maybe the first time I can ever hv a chance to own a pair of mid-range IEM.
> 
> Question again, anybody can help me out?
> ...


 
  I think the most refined sound of the choices you have are the FXD70's.  Not sure about the FX3X but I assume it will have big bass.  Same goes for the FX40's.  Having owned the FX40, I would say the FXD60's are nice step up from the 40's.  The 70's are a good step up from the 60's with tighter bass, little more detail but less stage.


----------



## belleville

Quote: 





zelda said:


> best for what?


 

 Of course overall sound quality.


----------



## belleville

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I think the most refined sound of the choices you have are the FXD70's.  Not sure about the FX3X but I assume it will have big bass.  Same goes for the FX40's.  Having owned the FX40, I would say the FXD60's are nice step up from the 40's.  *The 70's are a good step up from the 60's with tighter bass, little more detail but less stage.  *


 

 U mean the 60 have even bigger sound stage over 70?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





belleville said:


> U mean the 60 have even bigger sound stage over 70?


 
  Yes.  Not sure if it's because of the plastic housing.  The 70's and 80's have metal housings and the 80's have vents.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mnlala said:


> hello people in this forum im new to this but i like a lot this iem hobby lol, i have bose ie2 they are pretty good bass heavy if you add a normal silicone eartip but you loose a lot of highs to the point you cant hear anything so  im looking for vibrant very low freq. bass and thinking of cks77 but its worthwhile spend a little more to get the xb90ex? right now im using panasonic hje290 deep bass it was a 10 bucks deal not bad at all! lol
> ]


 
   
  IE2 are a joke, that was my first pair of  "Hi-Fi" Iems and my <$20 FX101 sounds better.  Better bass, better everything.
  I dont even know where i left them, maybe they where stolen or i forgot them someplace, but who cares  i dont miss them at all. not worth the money.


----------



## mnlala

totally agreed with that.. and it was my fisrt hi-fi 2 lol its the question you ask your self when you listen a better pair of earphones... should i throw these and cry? or just get a better ones lol im totally in to bass so i went to a local store and bought the fx1x and xb500 and all i gotta say its im in love with the extra bass xb500 they are very deep not bloated bass while having decent mids and nice highs but they need 100 hours to burn in... out of the box they sound just to sharp 
  while the fx1x sounded bloated and the bass mix with the low mids a little but after burning in they get a lot better and right now... i like them a lot, they are a bargain  the only thing its driver flex witch i hate makes me feel they are defective... 
  these are next buy for these week.  xb90ex
  someone has an idea if these seller [size=small]hkasiamall[/size][size=x-small] on ebay sells[/size] real or fake, i think its a safe buy.. but who knows?.. im gonna pay 109 bucks for them and im wondering if they have driver flex? witch i really hope not :S


----------



## toptalent

Is it possible to get one of these budget iems with a short cable? I really want one for my apt-x Bluetooth setup. Is it possible to change the 3580 cable? Sorry I'm completely new to cable Modding etc. 

Sent from my Toshiba Excite 7.7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omnom

Alright so...
  I don't know if its me, but I no longer find the FX101s bassy...
  I love my bass, especially the sub bass!!!
  but I also love clean crisp sound,
  Where would I look to find this IEM?
  Thanks


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Alright so...
> I don't know if its me, but I no longer find the FX101s bassy...
> I love my bass, especially the sub bass!!!
> but I also love clean crisp sound,
> ...


 
  You got used to the bass?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Alright so...
> I don't know if its me, but I no longer find the FX101s bassy...
> I love my bass, especially the sub bass!!!
> but I also love clean crisp sound,
> ...


 
  You might want to save up for the XB90EX Omnom.  After reading most of your posts, I think those might be the best choice for you.  I've seen them on eBay now for slightly under $110 with free shipping.  I think Ds and I ended up buying them for close to $180.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, from your impressions guys, I also got the impression of sony being very musical, bassy yet crisp and clean and effortless sounding iem. It hink it's the best kind for both of us - Omnom and me


----------



## Dsnuts

Well for the guys that want a save a bit I know they aren't the top end XB90s but Danny is selling his XB60 for a good price. I would snap that up. From what he says those do come close to the XB90 but cost much less. But then again the XB90EX is one of those that is worth spending the extra just to say you got the bass kings. The sub bass is un believable


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well for the guys that want a save a bit I know they aren't the top end XB90s but Danny is selling his XB60 for a good price. I would snap that up. From what he says those do come close to the XB90 but cost much less. But then again the XB90EX is one of those that is worth spending the extra just to say you got the bass kings. The sub bass is un believable


 
  I guess I'll just save up for the XB90EX-s. buying several different iem-s isn't an option, so I need to buy one that is best for me and make with it for about a year at least, until my family forgets the crazy fact that I spent 100$ on some ear buds and I'll wan't something different, say something armature based...


----------



## Dsnuts

Be careful. Lol!


----------



## Omnom

Yea I think that's going to be the best option for me!
  Thanks DannyBai,
  Well turns out it costs to much to get the FX40s shipped here so thats a no go 
   
  Oh well I guess I won't get to hear them :'(


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Be careful. Lol!


 
   
   
  you are a little bit too late but thanks anyways... LOL


----------



## Omnom

Haha,
  Anyone want to sell me a cheap as FX40s?
 Or
  Perhaps you want you want to be as nice as Rickdohc and offer it for free? Ill pay shipping?

 LOL, I have a feeling this ain't gonna work!
  Anyway I live in New Zealand if you do want to be really nice!

 I just wanna hear the other side of the sound spectrum, and really appreciate the bass thats on the FX101s by listening to a more balanced IEM
   
  Thanks for any takers


----------



## Zelda

@DannyBai, do/did you have the SHE358*??


----------



## live1

update i have nearly 1000 hours on my pink 101s and 30 on my green.anway my pinks destroyed my mates genuine turbine golds in every way we a b them.my pinks have super dark deep bass.the mids controlled and smooth.zero and i mean zero sibilance or harch brite highs.my grean pair are unlistneable too harch no bass.heavly burnt in 101s are unstoppable


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





live1 said:


> update i have nearly 1000 hours on my pink 101s and 30 on my green.anway my pinks destroyed my mates genuine turbine golds in every way we a b them.my pinks have super dark deep bass.the mids controlled and smooth.zero and i mean zero sibilance or harch brite highs.my grean pair are unlistneable too harch no bass.heavly burnt in 101s are unstoppable


 
  Remeber, there is not such thing as burn in, its all in you head


----------



## live1

oh yeah burn in is fake ha ha


----------



## stozzer123

yes burn in can be placebo (although not in the case of the 101s) and even when it does happen its extremely marginal.  Also burn in is not necessarily a good thing,  phones can sound great out the box and deteriorate through more hours.  More people need to know this.


----------



## KEP1

Deleted. Sorry, nothing to see here.


----------



## lubczyk

Can someone describe the treble on the Sony Sony MDR-XB90EX?. I really like my treble and I'm curious since a lot of the time Sony tends to roll-off their treble compared to many Audio-Technica and Beyerdynamic headphones.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> @DannyBai, do/did you have the SHE358*??


 
  I had the SHE3580.  Didn't care for them.  I don't eq and didn't give them half a chance.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> yes burn in can be placebo (although not in the case of the 101s) and even when it does happen its extremely marginal.  Also burn in is not necessarily a good thing,  phones can sound great out the box and deteriorate through more hours.  More people need to know this.


 
   
  Yeah, I agree !   ...the HA S400 sound great out of the box, I had to go and burn them !!!
   
  50hrs later and they sound like Beats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...almost threw them into the dustbin.
   
   
   
   
  Thanks god I didn't because 100hrs+ later   ...they became my all time favourites ! 
  Burning does nothing except mess up your mind !


----------



## nihontoman

just wanted to chime in about all this burn-in paranoia  If you listen to the music, then you are burning in the iems, so no use discussing the pros and cons of burn in - you want it or not, you are still gonna burn them in, so enjoy what you got and don't panic  also, burn in works and no, it is not a placebo - the difference is too big and noticeable. also, measurable, when compared against unused iems...


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





lubczyk said:


> Can someone describe the treble on the Sony Sony MDR-XB90EX?. I really like my treble and I'm curious since a lot of the time Sony tends to roll-off their treble compared to many Audio-Technica and Beyerdynamic headphones.


 
  I'm curious about this too. One of the things I like most about the FX101 is the highs.


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a bit of roll off on the XB90EX however I noticed especially after a good burn in. The highs are actually very good. It does not have the extended highs that are in the more detailed oriented earphones. The Carbon nanotube earphones for one. However I feel it makes up for this lack of top end sparkle with endless deep sound that are an EX specialty..If you guys want your highs with your mids and bass. While the sound is not as tight the CKS77 is actually this..This bit of roll off makes the earphones sound very smooth and tunes are ultimately very easy to listen to. Imagery is also very nice on the XB90. Recordings with up front vocals are clearly heard up front and center. Many earphones can't convey the position of instruments to vocals and the depth required for this to be right but the XB90 is magical with it comes to this making big bands and live concerts a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I had the SHE3580.  Didn't care for them.  I don't eq and didn't give them half a chance.


 
  at least, would you know which one is closer in signature to the SHE ? the x30ex or the fxd60 ?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> at least, would you know which one is closer in signature to the SHE ? the x30ex or the fxd60 ?


 
  Just a guess here but xb30ex.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> There is a bit of roll off on the XB90EX however I noticed especially after a good burn in. The highs are actually very good. It does not have the extended highs that are in the more detailed oriented earphones. The Carbon nanotube earphones for one. However I feel it makes up for this lack of top end sparkle with endless deep sound that are an EX specialty..If you guys want your highs with your mids and bass. While the sound is not as tight the CKS77 is actually this..This bit of roll off makes the earphones sound very smooth and tunes are ultimately very easy to listen to. Imagery is also very nice on the XB90. Recordings with up front vocals are clearly heard up front and center. Many earphones can't convey the position of instruments to vocals and the depth required for this to be right but the XB90 is magical with it comes to this making big bands and live concerts a pleasure to listen to.


 
  You are making me want it even more.  thanks for all these impressions, but would you mind writing a full review with pics and all that goodness?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Just a guess here but xb30ex.


 
  thanks. you´re the only who has all the XB and FXD, so i had noone to ask
  could u please, also make a short comparison btwn the xb30 and fxd60 ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> You are making me want it even more.  thanks for all these impressions, but would you mind writing a full review with pics and all that goodness?


 
   
  That's what he is paid to do. LoL  Dsnuts the best salesman on head-fi. Period.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> thanks. you´re the only who has all the XB and FXD, so i had noone to ask
> could u please, also make a short comparison btwn the xb30 and fxd60 ?


 
  The xb30ex was a bit sibilant for me.  I don't notice this on the xb60 or the xb90.  The bass on the 30's hits low but you can hear it's working hard to hit them so it doesn't sound as good as the other two but it does come close to the 60's.  90's does it effortlessly and sounds amazing.  
   
  The fxd60's are have detailed treble without sibilance and sounds much better than the xb30's.  The bass is thicker on the fxd60's but doesn't quite reach the lowest sub-bass notes the 30's do.  Still, I prefer the bass on the 60's more.  The vocals/mids are also presented better on the jvc's.  A little more forward than the sony's.  Overall, I think the fxd60's are one of the best buys out there.  It's worth the price tag and more.  It is a bass heavy earphone but its detailed and doesn't lack in the mids and treble so the whole sound works out well.  If I were to recommend the Sony's, I'd advise the 90's.  For the JVC's, I would recommend all of them because they are all tuned very well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately I don't get payed for what I do. But it's all good. As you guys know it is all about the discovery. Speaking of which. I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I don't get payed for what I do. But it's all good. As you guys know it is all about the discovery. Speaking of which. I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.


 

 NOOOOOOOOOO, my body is not ready for more awesomeness, yet!!! LoL


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The xb30ex was a bit sibilant for me.  I don't notice this on the xb60 or the xb90.  The bass on the 30's hits low but you can hear it's working hard to hit them so it doesn't sound as good as the other two but it does come close to the 60's.  90's does it effortlessly and sounds amazing.
> 
> The fxd60's are have detailed treble without sibilance and sounds much better than the xb30's.  The bass is thicker on the fxd60's but doesn't quite reach the lowest sub-bass notes the 30's do.  Still, I prefer the bass on the 60's more.  The vocals/mids are also presented better on the jvc's.  A little more forward than the sony's.  Overall, I think the fxd60's are one of the best buys out there.  It's worth the price tag and more.  It is a bass heavy earphone but its detailed and doesn't lack in the mids and treble so the whole sound works out well.  If I were to recommend the Sony's, I'd advise the 90's.  For the JVC's, I would recommend all of them because they are all tuned very well.


 
   
  great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that´s more than i expected!!
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I don't get payed for what I do. But it's all good. As you guys know it is all about the discovery. Speaking of which. I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.


 
  you wouldnt enjoy so much if you´d be paid ,(well, maybe your bank account would), and people wouldnt love so much neither


----------



## lilboozy

dsnuts said:


> something new for the thread.


 Give us a hint


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I don't get payed for what I do. But it's all good. As you guys know it is all about the discovery. Speaking of which. I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.


 
   
  Oh DAMN! Should I be worried!

 Anyways guys, what do you reckon?
 Should I look at getting a Brainwavz M4?
 Are they bassier than my FX101s?
 What would these compare with?
 Please, if you could give me a little insight that would be great!
 How do they compare to CKS77's?
  Perhaps the FX40s?
   
  Ive actually just been offered the FX40s and M4s for $40
  Worth it? or Should i still just save for the XB90EX
 Thanks


----------



## kenchi1983

Ordered the fx40s right before Amazon's California tax date.
   
  So, what's the minimum amount of hours that I should expect for burn in to tone down and smooth out their high treble?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh DAMN! Should I be worried!
> 
> Anyways guys, what do you reckon?
> Should I look at getting a Brainwavz M4?
> ...


 
  go for the new M5 . plenty of bass


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kenchi1983 said:


> Ordered the fx40s right before Amazon's California tax date.
> 
> So, what's the minimum amount of hours that I should expect for burn in to tone down and smooth out their high treble?


 

 150-200 hour. No exaggeration. These need a good long burn in period. At 100 hours when guys think it is enough. I think that is when they actually start to change. Burn em Loud at that.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I don't get payed for what I do. But it's all good. As you guys know it is all about the discovery. Speaking of which.* I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.*


----------



## picco007

Hey everyone!  I'm new here, just had my UE Super fi 5 EB's distroyed by my dogs.  I'm in need of a set with the amount of bass those had.  I can get a set of the M-Audios that were UE rebagded or clones when M-Audio sold the UE's for UE.  Please shed some light on this situation.  I need some quickly.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## picco007

Looking for a godd sounding set of IEM's.  Are the sony's mentioned above a good replacement for my destroyed UE super fi 5 EB's?


----------



## picco007

sorry double post


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





picco007 said:


> sorry *TRIPLE* post


 
  Fixed ;D


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Speaking of which. I might have something new for the thread. Keep posted.


 
  Are they cheapos like the she3580/fx101 or more expensive


----------



## Omnom

Guys, for anyone who has both the M4 and the FX40s which out of the two are better?
 Price aside?
 I just want to know as Im wanted to hear the other side of the sound spectrum and was considering one of these.
  Also are these clarity ear phones?


----------



## lilboozy

Has anyone heard both the she3580 and the sennheiser cx200?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Has anyone heard both the she3580 and the sennheiser cx200?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595112/multiple-budget-iems-reviewed-22-total-samsung-stock-ehs44-added


----------



## Zelda

not getting one soon, but just curious, any comparision btwn Vsonic Gr06 and CKM300?


----------



## alexander321

Hey people.
  Try the new Philips she3000.
http://www.philips.co.uk/c/headphones/she3000wt_10/prd/;jsessionid=AB5CAEC55096488DC3FB16EBE99DA546.app101-drp3?t=specifications
   
  I got them for just 3$.
  They have very warm and clear sound with nice soundstage and do not hurt the ears after long use


----------



## Alberto01

Here they are:
   
  http://www.accessoryjack.com/sony-mdr-xb90ex-extra-bass-in-ear-headphone-black.html
   
  Shipped worldwide with a tracking number, for $9.99


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





alexander321 said:


> Hey people.
> Try the new Philips she3000.
> http://www.philips.co.uk/c/headphones/she3000wt_10/prd/;jsessionid=AB5CAEC55096488DC3FB16EBE99DA546.app101-drp3?t=specifications
> 
> ...


 
  I'm guessing they murder the stock ibuds (is that what they are called? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in every aspect


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> I'm guessing they murder the stock ipods (is that what they are called?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 Dont think so,  Apple stocks are $700 .. if you know what i mean


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Dont think so,  Apple stocks are $700 .. if you know what i mean


 
  I meant ibuds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it should be edited by now


----------



## alexander321

Quote: 





> I'm guessing they murder the stock ipods (is that what they are called? ) in every aspect


 
   
  Well they definitely sound way better in avery aspect than the old stock apple earphones.
  I checked them side by side 
  Don't kill me but if you get the seal right the old apple earphones are definitely not the worst earphones out there.


----------



## nihontoman

ok, now a strange question - I've kinda narrowed down my choice to two (apparently) very different IEMs: Sony xb90ex and Etymotic HF5. the reason for this you might ask? well, it is simple - I have about 100$ laying around waiting to be spent on anything I want and both of these can be had for such money. they are different I guess, but wouldn't mind any of the sound signatures. I would like bigger staging and imaging for some big orchestra music AND build quality is very important. so what do you think guys, should I get Sony or Ety? Is there something I should know before going for any of these?
   
  Edit: oh, I forgot to mention that I need speed, enough to handle this with ease:


----------



## nihontoman

ordering sony xb90ex from ebay for 110$ with free shipping. it will be my most expensive iem, besides the dual driver able planet si500, that I got for 30 bucks but now cost anything between 60 to 130 $  on amazon 
   
  will be getting them in about three weeks, wish me luck


----------



## Dsnuts

Good luck. And make sure you burn them in real good.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> ordering sony xb90ex from ebay for 110$ with free shipping. it will be my most expensive iem, besides the dual driver able planet si500, that I got for 30 bucks but now cost anything between 60 to 130 $  on amazon
> 
> will be getting them in about three weeks, wish me luck


 
  Good choice.  Hope you like 'em.


----------



## mugen3

Great buy nihontoman. The XB90EX seem really interesting. I really liked the CKS77 but I wished the mids/highs were of top tier quality. The bass didn't really rattle my head that much either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I might just pull the trigger on these Sonys..


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good luck. And make sure you burn them in real good.


 
   
  Will do. I usually burn my iems with linear and logarithmic frequency swipes and combination of pink/white/brown noises on quite high loudness levels every night for about a week or two (I just listen to them during the day to know what has changed after every night). Will do the same with these 
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Good choice.  Hope you like 'em.


 
   
  thanks.  I will like them, I'm sure of it. I like "full" and rich sounding iems with goods clarity and detail and good sub-bass. I hate mid bass humps and the sonys seem to be exactly the type of sound I'm after  that's why I went with these instead of Etymotic HF5 - I wasn't quite sure if I would like the kind of sound those put out and reviews tend to be all over the place, often controversial on the sound signature... ah well, will wait for black Friday deals to get those 
   
  Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Great buy nihontoman. The XB90EX seem really interesting. I really liked the CKS77 but I wished the mids/highs were of top tier quality. The bass didn't really rattle my head that much either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  thanks. they are indeed really interesting. wonder if they share the same driver that is on the ex1000 or the one from the ex600... mids and highs are as important for me as bass is (even more important sometimes) as I mostly listen  to classical, jazz, opera, hip-hop and weird stuff like this by Susumu Hirasawa:
   




   
  so yeah  these will be my jack of all trade kind of iems, until I find some more money and courage to spend it on others...
   
  Damn it, I think the curse of head-fi is on me and my wallet now


----------



## jant71

But what about the CKS99 or the CKS1000? Those might be good 

  Above is the CKS1000LTD in the usual red trim combo. Info/specs is seemingly hidden atm.
   
  Wow that looks damn big!!
   
  CKS99 not so much. You may be able to walk through doorways without turning your head sideways with the CKS99


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn you just didn't show me that. A newer updated and higher end Solid bass. Looks like they are going for even a wider deeper sound.


----------



## Gee Simpson

jant71 said:


> But what about the CKS99 or the CKS1000? Those might be good
> 
> Above is the CKS1000LTD in the usual red trim combo. Info/specs is seemingly hidden atm.
> 
> Wow that looks damn big!!




Oh look what you've gone and done! Made Dsnuts all excited!


----------



## mugen3

Interesting. jant, how did you find out about them? I can't find anything about either model on Google.


----------



## jant71

Well, the XB90EX was 45 pages ago. Time to re-stimulate the discovery thread!!!!
   
   
  Uggh!! Mugen beat me in by a few ticks...
  http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.audio-technica.co.jp%2Fproducts%2Fhp%2Fath-ckm500.html
  AT's Headphone Navi box/window on the right side has them listed but they don't seem to be finished with the actual product pages yet.


----------



## Omnom

Dsnuts...
  Whats this new little Gem that you have?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't have it yet so I wont know untill I get it..Soon.


----------



## Omnom

ohhh...


----------



## stellar

The site also mentions (after a quick search) that prices are 12,600Y/25,200Y for the cks99/1000 and are to be released October 19th!


----------



## jant71

Yep, don't think Dsnuts is gonna shell out the ~ $350(maybe more) import price for a pair of 1000's though.
   
  Actually a bit better than I thought with the CKM1000 list price of 48,000Y, I thought the CKS1000 would be 30,000 instead of 25,000.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those are spendy for bass earphones. The CKS99 might be on my radar though.


----------



## nihontoman

Dunno - that expensive one, cks-1000, looks quite interesting. seems to have quite a sturdy cable at least on pics... also, the housing looks unique, with that air chamber shape...


----------



## Dsnuts

They kinda look like bass cannons. Lol!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They kinda look like bass cannons. Lol!


 
  bass is good and all, but if they are only just that, I would be very disappointed. good bass is just a base for the music, and if the base is strong as hell but the rest of the sound is thin and recessed, than no matter how awesome the bass sounds, I'm not digging it... that's why I could actually make up my mind on ordering sony xb90ex - from the impressions of you guys, they seem to have everything in good amounts. that's the sound I like and my current iem, able planet is500 delivers that exact sound. I wouldn't really be thinking of upgrading if the build quality was a bit better, especially the strain relief at the jack.
   
  and that reminds me - why doesn't anyone give these babies a chance? it's like only three guys have it here - me, swimsony and tinyman (or smth, forgot his name). these sound absolutely fantastic - the detailing and separation is really good, the are quite speedy and the bass is the best thing I've heard so far (hope the sonys are better ). really busy rock passages is a breeze for these. hip-hop is a piece of cake. trance and the likes - you don't wan't to listen that with these babies at night as you will give up sleep to indulge some more.  I mean it, these are the first iems that make me want to listen to forever. vocals, both male and female sound great, opera is awesome on these. as is classical  orchestra music. just put on dvoraks 9-th symphony and you'll be immersed in sound.

 recently, I've ben reading a review of sorts on etymotic hf series and the guy gave an example of how detailed those were buy saying that he could distinguish a strange noise, like a baby crying, in Patricia Barbers witchcraft from Live: A fortnight in france, at 2:11 mark. guess what? I can also hear it without trying to hear it - it's clearly there. but to me it sounds more like 1.5 second long "disappointed" yawning sound of a woman. correct me if I'm wrong LOL


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Don't have it yet so I wont know untill I get it..Soon.


 
  Can you at least tell us what they're called I'm curious


----------



## Dsnuts

All in due time. Very soon. It will be fairly cheap too. I just hope they sound good. fingers crossed. They could be dogs too but I have a good feeling about them. Will have more info soon.


----------



## Omnom

At least a brand name?
   
  ...


----------



## mochill

New xb series on pre order


----------



## quisxx

Nooo DS don't spoil it lol


----------



## Omnom

Yea fair enough...
  I want it to be a surprise to be honest!


----------



## espanarules

what?!!!! sya it...say it!!! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Omnom

This thread is slowly dying!
  Cmon Dsnuts, lets hope its a goody!


----------



## sfwalcer

ahaha looks like this guy beat Dsnuts to it. http://www.head-fi.org/products/apple-earpods-with-remote-and-mic/reviews/7501
   
  This new earpod really that good??? This guy says he likes the soundstage better on them than his "$500 pair of vintage Staxes" MIND BLOWN if true. But....


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> ahaha looks like this guy beat Dsnuts to it. http://www.head-fi.org/products/apple-earpods-with-remote-and-mic/reviews/7501
> 
> This new earpod really that good??? This guy says he likes the soundstage better on them than his "$500 pair of vintage Staxes" MIND BLOWN if true. But....:rolleyes:





I am buying one of those things 

DS. Whe need something good and cheap, hurry up man! WORK!


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> ahaha looks like this guy beat Dsnuts to it. http://www.head-fi.org/products/apple-earpods-with-remote-and-mic/reviews/7501
> 
> This new earpod really that good??? This guy says he likes the soundstage better on them than his "$500 pair of vintage Staxes" MIND BLOWN if true. But....:rolleyes:





Seems like the first thing people point about these new earbuds is the bass.


----------



## christoophat

Seems like most of the amazon review "pro" comments are "they are better than the old Apple earbuds". Not really feeling it here... ;- /


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





christoophat said:


> Seems like most of the amazon review "pro" comments are "they are better than the old Apple earbuds". Not really feeling it here... ;- /


 
  I 2nd this. Compared to the old earbuds it might be a substantial upgrade (well lots of cheapo IEMs would be as well in this case) but I can never imagine a earbud type of phone ever sounding that great. Unless apple truly did something "magical" with these, I don't think it's worth $30 cuz you can get a FX40 for less than $20. And that guy's review is kinda iffy for me, a bit overly positive........ but you never know......... hope to get your impressions soon on these "earpods" rick.


----------



## Omnom

Hey,
  I can't quite remember, but for those who have both the XB60 and XB90 how would you compare them?
  Is it worth paying that extra amount of money to get the XB90EX or is it fine sticking with the XB60EX?
  I have no clue what to do!!!
  If you could give me a comparison that would be great.
  Thanks


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hey,
> I can't quite remember, but for those who have both the XB60 and XB90 how would you compare them?
> Is it worth paying that extra amount of money to get the XB90EX or is it fine sticking with the XB60EX?
> I have no clue what to do!!!
> ...


 
  Get the 90 bud.  It's worth it.


----------



## Omnom

Yea thats what Im thinking but unsure of aye!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hey,
> I can't quite remember, but for those who have both the XB60 and XB90 how would you compare them?
> Is it worth paying that extra amount of money to get the XB90EX or is it fine sticking with the XB60EX?
> I have no clue what to do!!!
> ...


 
  the impressions I got from this thread is that xb90 is better than the other two and the difference is audible. that's whay I went and spent my cash on that one and not xb60ex or xb30ex...
   
  wonder how they will sound like to me when they arrive


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Get the 90 bud.  It's worth it.


 
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> the impressions I got from this thread is that xb90 is better than the other two and the difference is audible. that's whay I went and spent my cash on that one and not xb60ex or xb30ex...
> 
> wonder how they will sound like to me when they arrive


 
   
  XB90EX is still not available in Indonesia. *envy  hoping to upgrade from Philips SHE9700 here.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the XB90EX is big room for your boom.


----------



## chrone

dsnuts said:


> Ya the XB90EX is big room for your boom.




Thanks for the finding dude! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





chrone said:


> XB90EX is still not available in Indonesia. *envy  hoping to upgrade from Philips SHE9700 here.


 
   
   
  it will never be available in my country, well, for at least some years but that didn't stop me dude  I ordered it on ebay, sent it to U.S. adress and a shipping agent will ship it from there all the way here - to Georgia, Tbilisi


----------



## lilboozy

Joker when are you expecting those new iems to come


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately I am not the same guy that gets 100s of iems to review. Soon was the word..No it aint the new ibuds. Though I got word that Danny got em. Says they have big wide stage with bass


----------



## lilboozy

haha i meant to put dsnuts. Its because i just came from reading jokers thread


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I am not the same guy that gets 100s of iems to review. Soon was the word..No it aint the new ibuds. Though I got word that Danny got em. Says they have big wide stage with bass


 
  Come on! You have to give us something... brand or type of headphone (iem, on ear, over ear?)


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I am not the same guy that gets 100s of iems to review. Soon was the word..No it aint the new ibuds. Though I got word that Danny got em. Says they *have big wide stage with bass*


 
   
  Was browsing around at the local Daiso (Japanese budget shop) which sells EVERYTHING for S$2 (about US$1.50)    ...saw some IEMs and thought - what the heck, I needed some references to what "really bad" sounds like
   
  ...surprisingly !   ...they *have big wide stage with bass* !


----------



## Omnom

You should grab me one or two


----------



## nihontoman

question about XB90EX does amping it add anything good to the sound? My gear is Sansa Clip+ and fiio e6...


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Was browsing around at the local Daiso (Japanese budget shop) which sells EVERYTHING for S$2 (about US$1.50)    ...saw some IEMs and thought - what the heck, I needed some references to what "really bad" sounds like
> 
> ...surprisingly !   ...they *have big wide stage with bass* !


 
   
   
  what are you guys talking about?  the new earbuds or something cheap with wide soundstage and bass?


----------



## kenchi1983

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Was browsing around at the local Daiso (Japanese budget shop) which sells EVERYTHING for S$2 (about US$1.50)    ...saw some IEMs and thought - what the heck, I needed some references to what "really bad" sounds like
> 
> ...surprisingly !   ...they *have big wide stage with bass* !


 

 man, post some photos of it with the packaging. ive seen these sort of buds/iems in those asian $2 stores.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> question about XB90EX does amping it add anything good to the sound? My gear is Sansa Clip+ and fiio e6...


 

 My pair is on loan and I will get them back real soon. I got a new Fire Phoenix DAC/AMP which has some serious power behind their sound capabilities and I am eager to test out the XB90EX on them. My thought would be yes. The driver is so huge it would make sense these would sound even greater with more power behind them. I will post some results when I get them back soon.


----------



## Lourdes

I received the XB90's the other day. Nice bass but really rather dull, need a brighter sound. I'll try them with some more treble when I can but I prefer not to EQ as I use a few sources.

Think I'll have to get ASG-1's.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> My pair is on loan and I will get them back real soon. I got a new Fire Phoenix DAC/AMP which has some serious power behind their sound capabilities and I am eager to test out the XB90EX on them. My thought would be yes. The driver is so huge it would make sense these would sound even greater with more power behind them. I will post some results when I get them back soon.


 
   
  hmm, thanks. I think so too. they should make them a little bit more energetic, even my lowly e6 
   
   
  Quote: 





lourdes said:


> I received the XB90's the other day. Nice bass but really rather dull, need a brighter sound. I'll try them with some more treble when I can but I prefer not to EQ as I use a few sources.
> Think I'll have to get ASG-1's.


 
   
  so there is not enough of high frequency for your taste? it was mentioned, that after a burn in, highs become more articulate, so maybe it will do the trick for you too...


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> so there is not enough of high frequency for your taste? it was mentioned, that after a burn in, highs become more articulate, so maybe it will do the trick for you too...




Wouldn't say "for my taste" at all, they are just lacking there compared to anything else I own, other than the MEElectronics M6 (most lifeless IEM's imaginable). I did some direct head to heads with TF10's and FXD80's. It's almost like a veil has been placed over things, or the treble has been turned down a few notches. A very definite difference.
Really disappointing actually.

I've 'burned in' three pairs of IEM's in the past week, colour me unconvinced that this does anything. It's psychological. But I may burn them in AKA get used to them that way because I do love the bass.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> Wouldn't say "for my taste" at all, they are just lacking there compared to anything else I own, other than the MEElectronics M6 (most lifeless IEM's imaginable). I did some direct head to heads with TF10's and FXD80's. It's almost like a veil has been placed over things, or the treble has been turned down a few notches. A very definite difference.
> Really disappointing actually.
> I've 'burned in' three pairs of IEM's in the past week, colour me unconvinced that this does anything. It's psychological. But I may burn them in AKA get used to them that way because I do love the bass.


 
   
   
  ok. so my impressions of Meelec m6 is that it pierces my ear drums with it's scratchy and sibilant highs.it was lifeless for me too, but because of its really recessed mids and distorted bass. is it the same for you too? if not, then great LOL.
   
  also, what kind of source are those iems hooked up to? that also may play some role in the way these perform, but I'm sure you already know that without me saying...
   
  as for burn in - they work for me at least. apart from just getting used to the sound, the drivers become more lively for the lack of a better term.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> You should grab me one or two


 
   
  Sure, but I wouldn't want to spoil your ears and stain your impression of IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> what are you guys talking about?  the new earbuds or something cheap with wide soundstage and bass?


 
   
  Nothing of major concern, just a cheap jab at the new Apple's Ibuds and iems in general that *have big wide stage with bass  *....and NOTHING else.
   
  Quote: 





kenchi1983 said:


> man, post some photos of it with the packaging. ive seen these sort of buds/iems in those asian $2 stores.


 
   
  Will do that for fun tonight !   ...I offered them to my dog and she wouldn't go anywhere near them (she did help herself to my FX101 and GR99 when I carelessly left them within reach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> ok. so my impressions of Meelec m6 is that it pierces my ear drums with it's scratchy and sibilant highs.it was lifeless for me too, but because of its really recessed mids and distorted bass. is it the same for you too? if not, then great LOL.
> 
> also, what kind of source are those iems hooked up to? that also may play some role in the way these perform, but I'm sure you already know that without me saying...
> 
> as for burn in - they work for me at least. apart from just getting used to the sound, the drivers become more lively for the lack of a better term.


 
  I found the M6 sibilant also.  I don't find the XB90EX sibilant at all but it still retains good mids and highs considering how much bass these produce.  Amping does help these move more air but still sound fine w/o it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Nothing of major concern, just a cheap jab at the new Apple's Ibuds and iems in general that *have big wide stage with bass  *....and NOTHING else.
> 
> 
> Will do that for fun tonight !   ...I offered them to my dog and she wouldn't go anywhere near them (she did help herself to my FX101 and GR99 when I carelessly left them within reach
> ...


 
  Call me a hater or whatever but apple has never ever put any Grade-A audio gear in their iproducts, it's always middle of the road average stuff for premium prices. So if these new earbuds really punches higher than their $30 price tag call me truly shocked.  That thing don't even look like it's worth more than $10 max.
   
  LoL Ghost, your dog has great taste or maybe just survival instincts kicking in ha, them cheapo diaso IEM probably has that delicious lead or what not from China. i jokes i jokes......


----------



## muerte983

Hi guys, total noob here. I've been lurking for the past few days and read about 40 or so pages of this thread. Initially I was into the fx1x's, 101's and then the fx3x's. Also back and forth on some of the pana's and sony's but really leaning towards the JVC's now.  Apologies in advance if this thread is an inappropriate place to ask this or if I should have started a new separate one, it's just most experienced jvc users seem to all gather around this thread.
   
  Just a quick question about QC, generally how is it with their buds? Also, one of you mentioned something about factory defects or rejects being available through some sources. I would like to know if it's possible to identify one of these being sold as brand new. Any indications with the packaging or product itself, like a mark or stamp?  Retail here is about 51usd for a pair, I found a store  selling for 10usd less but being in Hong Kong it's not unusual for shops to sell defective goods as new without informing the costumer or even returned goods with known problems.  Also, after sales service here sucks so I would like to avoid buying a lemon pair if I can. 
   
  EDIT: I've been lurking for the past three nights reading through this post and a few others, I really did not want to ask in this specific thread for fear of ending up like so many others who come on asking a question about some specific models and ending up buy three or four pairs...


----------



## wskl

muerte983 - I'm also living in HK.  For JVC headphones, you can visit the official JVC store located in TST if you want to avoid buying fakes, defective, etc.  They have the ones that you are interested in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





muerte983 said:


> Hi guys, total noob here. I've been lurking for the past few days and read about 40 or so pages of this thread. Initially I was into the fx1x's, 101's and then the fx3x's. Also back and forth on some of the pana's and sony's but really leaning towards the JVC's now.  Apologies in advance if this thread is an inappropriate place to ask this or if I should have started a new separate one, it's just most experienced jvc users seem to all gather around this thread.
> 
> Just a quick question about QC, generally how is it with their buds? Also, one of you mentioned something about factory defects or rejects being available through some sources. I would like to know if it's possible to identify one of these being sold as brand new. Any indications with the packaging or product itself, like a mark or stamp?  Retail here is about 51usd for a pair, I found a store  selling for 10usd less but being in Hong Kong it's not unusual for shops to sell defective goods as new without informing the costumer or even returned goods with known problems.  Also, after sales service here sucks so I would like to avoid buying a lemon pair if I can.
> 
> EDIT: I've been lurking for the past three nights reading through this post and a few others, I really did not want to ask in this specific thread for fear of ending up like so many others who come on asking a question about some specific models and ending up buy three or four pairs...


 

 All new JVC earphones come in an all plastic sealed retail box. I doubt you will find a fake in a factory sealed box. Now there seems to be some knock offs that some of the Chinese sites have but I doubt those come in a retail packaging.


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> it will never be available in my country, well, for at least some years but that didn't stop me dude  I ordered it on ebay, sent it to U.S. adress and a shipping agent will ship it from there all the way here - to Georgia, Tbilisi


 
   
  good for you! i couldn't take the risk spending so much money for iem without warranty. poor noob here.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ooo these look nice too.
   
  WS77

  WS99


----------



## SquareSoftness

I'm interested in trying the xb90ex... any of you want to sell me your pair?
   
  I'm assuming they will sound similar to my xb700 or even the xb1000 but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ooo these look nice too.
> 
> WS77
> 
> WS99


 
  Ooh those do look nice


----------



## Headd

Ok over read about 50 pages of this thread... Can someone please try to sum it up for me?
I've just orders two pairs of she3580, and can't help but wonder what else I could be missing out on 
I like bassy, but otherwise fairly balanced without being harsh or fatiguing, and with good separation/imaging. Easy to listen to


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





headd said:


> Ok over read about 50 pages of this thread... Can someone please try to sum it up for me?
> I've just orders two pairs of she3580, and can't help but wonder what else I could be missing out on
> 
> 
> ...


 
  new sony xtra bass series and JVC carbon nanotube iems (fxd series)...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> All new JVC earphones come in an all plastic sealed retail box. I doubt you will find a fake in a factory sealed box. Now there seems to be some knock offs that some of the Chinese sites have but I doubt those come in a retail packaging.


 
   
  Plenty of fakes in fake retail packaging here in Hong Kong, I bought a few fake pairs of Sonys once, dunno about JVC though


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





headd said:


> Ok over read about 50 pages of this thread... Can someone please try to sum it up for me?
> I've just orders two pairs of she3580, and can't help but wonder what else I could be missing out on
> 
> 
> ...


 
  JVC S500's!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Plenty of fakes in fake retail packaging here in Hong Kong, I bought a few fake pairs of Sonys once, dunno about JVC though


 
  there are fakes jvc's but old products like the gummy and fxc51 etc


----------



## Knowngni

Hi Dsnuts,
   
  I'm wondering if you could help steer me in the right directions. I'm an avid gamer and R&B listener.
  I'm trying to find a $25 or under replacements for the Thermaltake Isurus I currently own as the right ear bud is dead. (Its always the right ear buds that go out).
   
  I originally bought these when Thermaltake was doing a $10 clearance sale and getting rid of their remaining inventory.
  I am no audiophile but these are the best sounding earbuds I have ever come across in my entire life.
  I'd wish I'd never have to part with these but you know earbuds never last forever with the stress from wear and tear.
  I dunno how to describe it but the Thermaltak'es had an amazing sound clarity which I never heard before so its been difficult to find something that reproduces this at a reasonably affordable price point.
   
  I have two other pairs of earphones I've tried so far but they fall extremely short of my expectations even after all the reviews about them.
  Monoproice MEP-933 just sounds like crap.
  MEElectronics M9 sounds pretty bad also.
   
  I'm at a lost since I don't exactly have the money to throw around testing different $10~20 to see if I'm happy with them
  I'd appreciate it if you could recommend similar performing earbuds at the $25 or under price point.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya get yourself a JVC FX40. ASAP. You will love em. They sound great for gaming actually and with proper burn in sound fantastic for music.. Give them a go. Will be a nice upgrade to the Thermaltakes in sound. I recommend the silvers if you can find them. 
   
  So the only requirement on these is a intensive 200 hour burn cycle. But will be worth your efforts in the end.


----------



## sfwalcer

Yeppp get on them FX40s Knowngi, I got those exact tts from sickdeals for $10s and wasn't really impressed by them.  While doing some researching stumbled onto this thread by luck and it all went to hell from that on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are amazed by the sound of your tts then your mind is gonna be completely blown by these FX40s, after I got them I wouldn't even touch the tts no mores.


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> All in due time. Very soon. It will be fairly cheap too. I just hope they sound good. fingers crossed. They could be dogs too but I have a good feeling about them. Will have more info soon.


 
  Anxiously waiting >


----------



## SquareSoftness

Just ordered some xb90ex from AccessoryJack. Hopefully they won't sound too muffled.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol! I just got my XB90EX back that was on loan. First track out of my new Fire Phoenix Dac/Amp .
   





 The bass. Lol!
   
  One little tip about the XB90EX. The stock Sony hybrid tips are not the best for these earphones. I think they actually restrict the sounds a bit. Anything with a bigger nozzle opening will open up the sounds on them. I use Auveo tips from Radio Shack. I am also thinking Meelec tips will work well with them. 
   
  Listening to my tunes with a more powerful source these XB90s sound great.


----------



## Knowngni

Thanks. Ordered them of Adorama. We'll see how these turn out once I get through em and burn em in for a bit. Was the only reason you mentioned silver for the aestetic looks?


----------



## nihontoman

one question about xb90ex-s what's the nozzle like on these? are the filters metal or some fabric/foam?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





knowngni said:


> Thanks. Ordered them of Adorama. We'll see how these turn out once I get through em and burn em in for a bit. Was the only reason you mentioned silver for the aestetic looks?


 
  Yes the silvers are cool looking. It is more chrome than silver. Who don't like some chrome in your ears. Lol. Burn them in real good.
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> one question about xb90ex-s what's the nozzle like on these? are the filters metal or some fabric/foam?


 
  I noticed Sony earphones all have smaller nozzles and use a fabric filter on the tips. The problem with this particular design is not the design or the housing. It is actually very genius how they fit a ginormous  16mm driver in an earphone. I have never seen any bigger actually and all those dynamic properties are being channeled through a small nozzle. The problem is with the Sony Hybrid tips.
   
  The very fist thing I did when I got them was change out the tips to a wider opening one. And these have some of the best mids for any earphone I have heard and that came out with the tip change. So while the earphone is not cheap Sony went with what they use on all their earphones and in most cases the Hybrids work well but not so much for these earphones. The tips restrict the highs and mids from flowing. Any shorter tips with wider sound hole than the nozzle on the XB90ex will make them sound better.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I noticed Sony earphones all have smaller nozzles and use a fabric filter on the tips. The problem with this particular design is not the design or the housing. It is actually very genius how they fit a ginormous  16mm driver in an earphone. I have never seen any bigger actually and all those dynamic properties are being channeled through a small nozzle. The problem is with the Sony Hybrid tips.
> 
> The very fist thing I did when I got them was change out the tips to a wider opening one. And these have some of the best mids for any earphone I have heard and that came out with the tip change. So while the earphone is not cheap Sony went with what they use on all their earphones and in most cases the Hybrids work well but not so much for these earphones. The tips restrict the highs and mids from flowing. Any shorter tips with wider sound hole than the nozzle on the XB90ex will make them sound better.


 
   
  I noticed the same thing with my able planet si500 - they sound much, much better with stock or meelec m21 wide bore tips rather than the ones that come with meelec m6. I guess big sounds needs big channeling 

 really happy about the mids being good - I love my mids really much  I guess wider tips also open up the highs a little bit? at least that's what they did with my SI500...

 thanks for the answer - mine should be here next Monday, can't wait till I'll hear them


----------



## EPICFAILXD

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I have been impressed with cheap stuff in the past. These? WOW fellas. These are unreal! Introducing the new JVC HA-F40  Utilizing Carbon Nanotubes for drivers. I literally just opened these not 5 minutes ago and quite frankly. I am blown away. These sound nothing like a $20 earphone. NOTHING like it at all. These have a clarity and detail level I am not used to at this price point..Not a single aspect lacking. Not in the sound not in the very comfortable build..These make all of the Panasonic earphones seem cheap sounding. These to me sound better than the isurus. Better than the SHE3580.. These should not sound this fantastic. These should not exist at this price range. This is with absolute no burn in what so ever..My mind is BLOWN fellas. Forget the previous cheapos. Try a pair of these. Lol!! WOW.
> 
> These remind me of the much more expensive CKM AT earphones I have been reviewing..Rich extended highs. Fully detailed mids. Full tight clean bass end with very nice extension to sub bass. I have no idea how JVC can bring out an earphone that sounds this good so damn cheap. It is just simply amazing..
> 
> ...


 
  bought a pair today, listened to them out of the box. Mind = Blown. sound totally makes up for the fact that you'll severe your fingers trying to get in the packaging


----------



## Dsnuts

Those only get better with intensive burn in too. I would throw them on a loud source for 200 hours. No kidding.


----------



## eke2k6

The new apple earpods are pretty sweet. You guys should give them a spin


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The new apple earpods are pretty sweet. You guys should give them a spin


 
  Oh NOs looks like my @ss was wrong on them earpods, did apple really do something "magical" with these??? So many people seems to love their sound. But Apple is crazy to think I am gonna throw $30 smackers on some earpods. Carbon nanotubes FTW!!! LoL


----------



## Dsnuts

The earpods could sound nicer than what they had before..They have to improve cuz they were the blunt of many a reviews and hatred word "like ibuds". Those guys are on the net more than us I guarantee it. So they had to have stepped up their game. Make sense to me.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh NOs looks like my @ss was wrong on them earpods, did apple really do something "magical" with these??? So many people seems to love their sound. But Apple is crazy to think I am gonna throw $30 smackers on some earpods. Carbon nanotubes FTW!!! LoL


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The earpods could sound nicer than what they had before..They have to improve cuz they were the blunt of many a reviews and hatred word "like ibuds". Those guys are on the net more than us I guarantee it. So they had to have stepped up their game. Make sense to me.


 
   
  Actually, aside from the bass, I (think) prefer them over my FX40. They just sound so...open. This may change though. I need to A/B some more.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Actually, aside from the bass, I (think) prefer them over my FX40. They just sound so...open. This may change though. I need to A/B some more.


 

 You for serious??? Damn don't get me too hyped about them earpods. LoL Mind blown if they best the FX40s, scares.......


----------



## ericp10

Well all I know is that for those of us who took the time to stick with the JVC FXD80 (and FXD70) and get at least 200 burn-in hours on them those, we are in a very elite and small club. What do I mean by this? Well, I just think many head-fi audiophile regulars are too elitest or stuck up to even try to believe these JVCs offer the refinement, clarity, detail and transparency in a dynamic IEM for the relative low price on these models. Many think that if it doesn't cost $300 or more it can't be in the same league. As some of you know, I have heard my share of $300 + top tier IEMs, and I'm stating that there is no doubt in my mind that the FXD80 - 70 competes with many of those (and so does the S500 headphone). 

 It doesn't make me feel good to say this thinking of all the money I've spent, but let's say in the last month and a half the D80 or D70 stay in my ears (or the S500), and I still own my share of top tiers and custom IEMs. JVC deserves a major award for what they've given the consumer in sound for the price. But Dsnuts is right, you have to invest in some burn in time to have the fruit of these IEMs and headphones revealed its full goodness.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well all I know is that for those of us who took the time to stick with the JVC FXD80 (and FXD70) and get at least 200 burn-in hours on them those, we are in a very elite and small club. What do I mean by this? Well, I just think many head-fi audiophile regulars are too elitest or stuck up to even try to believe these JVCs offer the refinement, clarity, detail and transparency in a dynamic IEM for the relative low price on these models. Many think that if it doesn't cost $300 or more it can't be in the same league. As some of you know, I have heard my share of $300 + top tier IEMs, and I'm stating that there is no doubt in my mind that the FXD80 - 70 competes with many of those (and so does the S500 headphone).
> 
> It doesn't make me feel good to say this thinking of all the money I've spent, but let's say in the last month and a half the D80 or D70 stay in my ears (or the S500), and I still own my share of top tiers and custom IEMs. JVC deserves a major award for what they've given the consumer in sound for the price. But Dsnuts is right, you have to invest in some burn in time to have the fruit of these IEMs and headphones revealed its full goodness.


 

 That's kinda sad to hear tbh, I guess people think throwing lots of money on something justifies it as the "best" $$$ can buy.  That brandname sheep mentality is pretty prevalent as exemplified with famous celebrity/ rapper cans. Oh well, it's their loss but I am glad that I get to experience one of these higher-end carbon nanotubes and is humbled to be the few that are in this small circle. 
   
  Hey you know what's funny as well, the Auvio tips that goes so well with these FXDs are gone from radio shack.  Don't know if it's just sold out or discontinued, you can't find it anywhere anymore. Thank goodness I scored myself a set cuz I can't imagine listening to my FXD-70 without them. Haha we are truly in the minority. LoL


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That's kinda sad to hear tbh, I guess people think throwing lots of money on something justifies it as the "best" $$$ can buy.  That brandname sheep mentality is pretty prevalent as exemplified with famous celebrity/ rapper cans. Oh well, it's their loss but I am glad that I get to experience one of these higher-end carbon nanotubes and is humbled to be the few that are in this small circle.
> 
> Hey you know what's funny as well, the Auvio tips that goes so well with these FXDs are gone from radio shack.  Don't know if it's just sold out or discontinued, you can't find it anywhere anymore. Thank goodness I scored myself a set cuz I can't imagine listening to my FXD-70 without them. Haha we are truly in the minority. LoL


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


>


 
  Plus these FXD series are sexy looking as hell, and peps are buying those new "special" looking Denons ahahahaha. Is literally speechless on their new series that goes for $$$$s but it's the most ugly gears ever.  Crazy. Right back at you buddy.


----------



## Iken

Great thread, but I couldnt find how the fx40 works with android mobile phones? Can I use these or there might be some problem (skip song, exit itd...)? If someone could check and report back please. Tested fx201, very nice for the price and mic work as it should. But would like to try fx40 if I can use them with my android mobile.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well all I know is that for those of us who took the time to stick with the JVC FXD80 (and FXD70) and get at least 200 burn-in hours on them those, we are in a very elite and small club. What do I mean by this? Well, I just think many head-fi audiophile regulars are too elitest or stuck up to even try to believe these JVCs offer the refinement, clarity, detail and transparency in a dynamic IEM for the relative low price on these models. Many think that if it doesn't cost $300 or more it can't be in the same league. As some of you know, I have heard my share of $300 + top tier IEMs, and I'm stating that there is no doubt in my mind that the FXD80 - 70 competes with many of those (and so does the S500 headphone).
> 
> It doesn't make me feel good to say this thinking of all the money I've spent, but let's say in the last month and a half the D80 or D70 stay in my ears (or the S500), and I still own my share of top tiers and custom IEMs. JVC deserves a major award for what they've given the consumer in sound for the price. But Dsnuts is right, you have to invest in some burn in time to have the fruit of these IEMs and headphones revealed its full goodness.


 
   
   
  since i bought my S500 and FXD80 i dont feel i need nothing more, at least for a while.  At these moment i am buying my Firewhatever Dac and a bunch of CD`s and DVd's to enjoy them.  i am only waiting for my FXD70 and i am done for a while.  maybe in the future i will buy one of those Vsonics Gr's,  but i dont feel i am needing it at these moment.
   
  Its a shame a wasted so much money on all those iems and headphones, but at least i got a reference between how cheap and overhyped things sound and how "down to earth, just pure music at the right price" sound.
   
  funny or sad thing is that whith those $400 bucks i spent on those Beats Pro's i could have buyed all these JVc nanocarbon tubes phones+FirewatheverDAc ...... you live, you learn
   
  Funny how other manufactures are going down the "Beats Route".. selling heaphones that are more about how they look than how they sound,  consumers are paying 70% of price markup for more plastic or aliminium but not 70% of better sound. at least JVC is not spending money on useless propaganda with these products.
   
  so whats better for us consumers? the old FX line? where those headphones soundend awfull and where more about the look and the propaganda or spending the money making better products?   Glad they choosed to make better products.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That's kinda sad to hear tbh, I guess people think throwing lots of money on something justifies it as the "best" $$$ can buy.  That brandname sheep mentality is pretty prevalent as exemplified with famous celebrity/ rapper cans.* Oh well, it's their loss but I am glad that I get to experience one of these higher-end carbon nanotubes* and is humbled to be the few that are in this small circle.
> 
> Hey you know what's funny as well, the Auvio tips that goes so well with these FXDs are gone from radio shack.  Don't know if it's just sold out or discontinued, you can't find it anywhere anymore. Thank goodness I scored myself a set cuz I can't imagine listening to my FXD-70 without them. Haha we are truly in the minority. LoL


 
   
   
  Funny thing is that people must think where are just a bunch of lunatics or "drunken" followers that got nothing to do just to be in a forum overhyping a gadam phone... who cares, haters are gonna hate.  

 Using Jokers review and score its obviuos how good these things are.
  The cheapest of all of these NCT gets a 7.2 score, one of the highest score for Iems under $20.00, that score is better than a bunch of other iems.
 The FXD80 gets a 8.7 score   all you doubters just check all of the other iems score and you will find iems going for 100 or double the price with that same score and others are no that far.
   
  No, where are not DRUNK... these things sound good.. thats all.
  T


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys want to see what the headphone version of the XB90EX look like? Here it is. Introducing the NEW. XB900

  I bet the bass on these are insane.


----------



## FHSWarrior

I believe today is the day i get my fx40! I ordered hem on tuesday and paid extra shipping and im barely getting them today. What a rip...oh well cant wait!


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys want to see what the headphone version of the XB90EX look like? Here it is. Introducing the NEW. XB900
> 
> I bet the bass on these are insane.


 
  So wait these are the new headphones that you were talking about?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope. I will reveal the new what I am hoping will make it on this thread real soon.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys want to see what the headphone version of the XB90EX look like? Here it is. Introducing the NEW. XB900
> 
> I bet the bass on these are insane.


 
   

 I am subscribed to that new Sony XB thread, wating for more reviews on then.    $270 dollars is a lot of money, hope they sound 4 times better than the old Xb models.


----------



## DannyBai

I just have a feeling the new XB headphones won't be up to par.


----------



## rickdohc

can some1 explain me what is these *"FX40 has a tiny sound*" thing?
   
  i am not getting it, just made a comparo versus my 3580, E30.. no tiny sound here.. maybe they got bad seal or what?


----------



## ericp10

Got in my Brainwavz M4 today. Okay, no full burn-in yet, of course, but it's hard to believe that these IEMs were once near the MSRP of the FXD80 or FXD70. Bass is nice in the M4, but it can't even shine those JVCs' shoes. No comparison at all. Sometimes I think I'm making it up in my head how incredibly detailed the D70 and D80 sound to my ears (the latter being more 3-D of course). I've also beein reading on line about the JVC FX800 coming out soon. I hope this is not a farce or trick. I would love to get another wooden IEM from JVC, but with way more forward mids than the FX700.
   
  I expect to see my Final Audio Design Adagio III tomorrow. Another one in the D80/D70 price range. I expect it to perform better out of the box than the M4 has.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Got in my Brainwavz M4 today. Okay, no full burn-in yet, of course, but it's hard to believe that these IEMs were once near the MSRP of the FXD80 or FXD70. Bass is nice in the M4, but it can't even shine those JVCs' shoes. No comparison at all. Sometimes I think I'm making it up in my head how incredibly detailed the D70 and D80 sound to my ears (the latter being more 3-D of course). I've also beein reading on line about the JVC FX800 coming out soon. I hope this is not a farce or trick. I would love to get another wooden IEM from JVC, but with way more forward mids than the FX700.
> 
> I expect to see my Final Audio Design Adagio III tomorrow. Another one in the D80/D70 price range. I expect it to perform better out of the box than the M4 has.


 



 Those things are going from $29.    At that price they should be a nice buy?


----------



## isolated1

Wassup guys! I just had to make an account here to show my appreciation. I admit that I was lurking here for the last week or so because I was looking for a new headphone. I was drawn to the JVC FX101 and after having read so many pages of information, I finally made my purchase and the buds came in today. I've never liked IEMs because many of the one's I've tried in the past just didn't fit my ear. I wanted to give IEMs one final chance before I completely dismiss them forever, hence the purchase of the FX101. I put on the smallest tips and boy am I liking it! 

For the first time ever, I am actually using an IEM instead of the traditional earbuds like the default Apples. The FX101 basically feels like I have a mini subwoofer in my head yet the voice is still clear. It does sound a bit muddy but after reading so many pages and absorbing so many information, I think I need to burn these suckers a bit before the true sound really comes out. I am so happy with my purchase because not only do they sound great, they actually fit in my ear without falling out! I've read about using foam tips and whatnot for users like me with small ear canals but it seems like I don't have to resort to that method. 

But seriously, I have no idea that there is so much to learn just from earbuds alone. Thanks to everyone who have contributed to this thread!


----------



## kenchi1983

Quote: 





iken said:


> Great thread, but I couldnt find how the fx40 works with android mobile phones? Can I use these or there might be some problem (skip song, exit itd...)? If someone could check and report back please. Tested fx201, very nice for the price and mic work as it should. But would like to try fx40 if I can use them with my android mobile.


 
   

 The fx40 are just like any standard headphones/iems with a 3.5 stereo jack. It does NOT have mic input, nor does it have buttons on the cord to control volume, skip song, etc.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





isolated1 said:


> Wassup guys! I just had to make an account here to show my appreciation. I admit that I was lurking here for the last week or so because I was looking for a new headphone. I was drawn to the JVC FX101 and after having read so many pages of information, I finally made my purchase and the buds came in today. I've never liked IEMs because many of the one's I've tried in the past just didn't fit my ear. I wanted to give IEMs one final chance before I completely dismiss them forever, hence the purchase of the FX101. I put on the smallest tips and boy am I liking it!
> For the first time ever, I am actually using an IEM instead of the traditional earbuds like the default Apples. The FX101 basically feels like I have a mini subwoofer in my head yet the voice is still clear. It does sound a bit muddy but after reading so many pages and absorbing so many information, I think I need to burn these suckers a bit before the true sound really comes out. I am so happy with my purchase because not only do they sound great, they actually fit in my ear without falling out! I've read about using foam tips and whatnot for users like me with small ear canals but it seems like I don't have to resort to that method.
> But seriously, I have no idea that there is so much to learn just from earbuds alone. Thanks to everyone who have contributed to this thread!


 
   
  Hey welcome to headfi. Yes you are right. You need to throw your earphones on a fairly loud musical source for a week or two.  I would say the times you are not using them throw them on a source to loosen them drivers.
   
   
  Quote: 





kenchi1983 said:


> The fx40 are just like any standard headphones/iems with a 3.5 stereo jack. It does NOT have mic input, nor does it have buttons on the cord to control volume, skip song, etc.


 
   
  True but you can get something like this to use with them http://www.amazon.com/C135-Auxiliary-Headphones-Smartphones-Blackberry/dp/B008JNZNCK/ref=sr_1_44?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1349140496&sr=1-44&keywords=smartphone+headphone+adapter


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Got in my Brainwavz M4 today. Okay, no full burn-in yet, of course, but it's hard to believe that these IEMs were once near the MSRP of the FXD80 or FXD70. Bass is nice in the M4, but it can't even shine those JVCs' shoes. No comparison at all. Sometimes I think I'm making it up in my head how incredibly detailed the D70 and D80 sound to my ears (the latter being more 3-D of course). I've also beein reading on line about the JVC FX800 coming out soon. I hope this is not a farce or trick. I would love to get another wooden IEM from JVC, but with way more forward mids than the FX700.
> 
> I expect to see my Final Audio Design Adagio III tomorrow. Another one in the D80/D70 price range. I expect it to perform better out of the box than the M4 has.


 
  Let us know what you think about the Final Audios..I was looking at them FX800.
   
  I am wondering of there are some Dupe meisters just repackaging FX700 and calling them FX800s. Lol. I wonder because those look the same. Don't JVC usually come up with new designs when they launch something new?


----------



## Inks

Exactly it's not a new design so it's likely a remake. Even the marketing of it is the same words used when promoting the FX700.


----------



## mnlala

i just got the XB90EX to day shiped from hong kong to mexico lol i was worried about that but everything cool and they arrived in 14 days... 
  Omg omg these sound like nothing else!!! i never tought someone could make a earphone with deep bass and also nice sound, mid bass its not overpowered, mids and highs i cant say anything until they pass the 150 burn in period ill have to wait... but they dont sound bad out of the box, at all im very happy lol im wondering if they could sound better with an small amp with bass boost like fiio e5 - e11 or... zo2.. someone have tried this? any expierence with amps its big difference to have one? my source its ipod touch 4g with flac files n app player


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Those things are going from $29.    At that price they should be a nice buy?


 
   
  Well rickdohc, I'm actually having a tough time getting a good seal with the M4 (over ear or straight). It's smaller and more awkward shaped for my inner-ear than expected. But I'm giving it a good burn-in now, so we will see. The cheaper  FX40 sounded way better out of the box to my ears than the M4. M4 does had decent clarity, and seemingly deep bass, but the sound is way thinner than the D80 D70 and I think FX40 too. We'll see after 50 hours of burn-in.


----------



## DannyBai

I liked the M1-3 better than the M4. 
Non of them really compares to the FXD series IMO.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I liked the M1-3 better than the M4.
> Non of them really compares to the FXD series IMO.


----------



## zhonghua

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FX3X has more in common with the old FX1X more than the FX101. If you polished up the sounds of the FX1X that is what the FX3X sound like. A much cleaner more refined sounding FX1X. The mids are clean n full on the FX3X and the bass just as brawny as the FX1X but again cleaner and more controlled in this area over them.. Unfortunately these also have the similar peakiness in the upper mids lower highs that are also on the FX1X..If they didn't bother you much on the FX1X these will certainly not be worse than what was on the FX1X.
> 
> Now are they worth the money? I would grab the  Audio Technica ATH-CKM500 over these for about the same cost. While the CKM500s are not about big bass. They do offer solid bass impact and sub bass but has one of the best SQs for under $100 earphones to date. The differences in the highs and mids alone on the CKM500 are worth the cost of admission. Imagery and detail is on another level over over the FX3X. The FX3X is a good earphone and I am glad I got them but in all honesty for me at least they aren't a leap in sound over my CKS77.
> 
> These are more of a side grade than a clear upgrade.  But if bass earphones are your cup o tea these are easily one of the top bass earphones I have heard to date and already beat up on my MMDTs and the MG7s. If these didn't have this peaky flaw in the sounds these would be tops imo but this flaw I am trying to beat out of them. We will see. To get a good idea of how these sound. Throw on your FX1X and hear them now imagine that entire sound cleaned up and you will get a good idea of how these sound.


 
  Can you recommend the best online store with the best price for this earphone FX3X? thank you


----------



## Omnom

Damn these look sexy! Apparently they are the FX3XR!
 Anyways the best place i reckon is straight up ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=JVC+FX3X&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Damn these look sexy! Apparently they are the FX3XR!
> Anyways the best place i reckon is straight up ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=JVC+FX3X&_sacat=0&_from=R40


 
  They are just the FX3X with a different color


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zhonghua said:


> Can you recommend the best online store with the best price for this earphone FX3X? thank you


 
   
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> Damn these look sexy! Apparently they are the FX3XR!
> Anyways the best place i reckon is straight up ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=JVC+FX3X&_sacat=0&_from=R40


 
   
  Don't buy from the seller under "artistic_life" though, cuz he sells defective non grade-A products from what i have read. His prices are always the lowest and labels them as genuine so it's really tempting.......
  Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> They are just the FX3X with a different color


 
   
  But but it looks so much more sexy!!! Saw someone that posted with these newer red FX3Xs as their avatar, and thought they shopped in those colors or something, but looks like JVC is giving these a new paint job and trying to sell more of them.  I wonder if they sound the same as the old FX3Xs cuz they sure are a lot more $$$. 
   
   
  The general rule is that sellers from China and Hong Kong are more suspect for selling fakes, especially when it is shipped from China so be careful on ebay. There are literally knockoffs for everything it seems, even the cheapo FX101s has fakes that look exactly the same.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *But but it looks so much more sexy!!!* Saw someone that posted with these newer red FX3Xs as their avatar, and thought they shopped in those colors or something, but looks like JVC is giving these a new paint job and trying to sell more of them.  I wonder if they sound the same as the old FX3Xs cuz they sure are a lot more $$$.
> 
> 
> The general rule is that sellers from China and Hong Kong are more suspect for selling fakes, especially when it is shipped from China so be careful on ebay. There are literally knockoffs for everything it seems, even the cheapo FX101s has fakes that look exactly the same.


 
  Is what I said!
  Yea perhaps they do offer a better sound quality or something?
 The price is much higher!


----------



## Dsnuts

Recoloring them and reselling them is actually a brilliant idea. I reread what I wrote about them when I first got them The FX3X is an excellent bass earphone and I can tell you guys those peaks are much less detectable if not completely gone from my earphones now.. While I still say the XB90EX is the bass kings those FX3X are excellent for the cost. Ebay is where I bought mine and it looks like the X3X-new colors on ebay are the only place to get them... Considering the CKS77 cost $95 or so and I deem these X3X a side grade to them. The new colors while costing more. Is worth the price. Especially now that they have a nice sexy new color to them. The all black is nice too.
   
  But for a bit more you can get the monsters that are the XB90EX..Choices, choices.


----------



## FHSWarrior

At what level volume would be optimal for hearing the best possible detail with the fx40s??


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question. I think it depends on how much you have burned in your FX40. On open box you can have them on lower volumes to hear great detail. As you burn them in the the sound fills out much more you can turn up the volume more toward medium to medium loudish levels. In general it is not a good idea to listen to you music absolutely loud but my pair now I can turn it up to medium louder levels and they sound fantastic.. Medium volume levels is your answer.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Thank you my good sir. Ive got about 3 hours burn in and have them around the halfway mark. I usually listen about 70-75% with my 101s. I cant wait until these hit the 100-200 hour burn mark


----------



## sfwalcer

I think I have seen the sony's go for like $100 if I am not mistaken, so for the prices JVC is asking for them "newer" FX3X's I would go with the sonys, or just buy their old stock for cheaper. ha  Sometimes sexiness has to be compromised for the greater good. heeeee


----------



## Dsnuts

Be careful. See I know what these FX40s are. They are great. perhaps a little too great. So great after you get your taste of what the carbon nanotube drivers do for your music. Then all of a sudden you get curious about the higher end carbon nanotube earphones. And even the headphone they threw in a big old 40mm driver for. These are the gateway. Be warned. Just say it now. Say it with me. 
   
  "I FHSWarrior will not be curious about a higher end more refined version of the FX40. I FHWarrior will not be interested any other JVC made product." If you said this. Then only then you can just enjoy the FX40s. Nothing more.
   
  Lol. Burn in is absolutely important on these. The more burn in the better. Remember Carbon, base material for diamonds. Stiffer than any dynamic in earphone land.  A funny story. One of the guys on the HA-S500 thread was burning in his headphones and his mom for some reason ended up blasting his volume to something like 190% of max volume distorting the sound at that level. He went into his room to find the music absolutely Maxed out. He was flipping mad obviously thinking his mum ruined his new headphones.. It turned out this probably just loosened it a bit but no damage whatsoever. True story. I think normal phones and it would have done some damage. Carbon nanotubes. Seems they can take some punishment.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Lol i cant afford high end stuff anyway so i have no worries with that part. As far as the burn in, would leaving them plugged in to an AM static station and high volumes do the trick? Thats all i really have
And also, did you try the memory foam tips that ame with these? Did they make a difference to the sound?


----------



## Dsnuts

Am static? Do any of you guys know if static will work for burn in? You have a PC. There is a link on the front page for Bjarrdkers bass drive. Turn that up and plug your FX40 into your PC. Just let it blast at a fairly loud volume and cover it or hide it in a desk so you dont have to hear it at night. and just leave it.. I don't think the foams change the sound much. For more isolation and comfort maybe.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Be careful. See I know what these FX40s are. They are great. perhaps a little too great. So great after you get your taste of what the carbon nanotube drivers do for your music. Then all of a sudden you get curious about the higher end carbon nanotube earphones. And even the headphone they threw in a big old 40mm driver for. These are the gateway. Be warned. Just say it now. Say it with me.


 
  Yeah meng, JVC is serving a total of 6 courses of these delicious carbon nanotubes for dinner this year with all different variants. Once you get a taste of that FX40 appetizer ITS GAME OVA!!!
   
  Nah go try the FX40s for sure, or now the HA S400s from like lower to mid $20s, and upgrade if you want to later. Just nuts what JVC is asking for these gems. I wonder what those crazy genius have in store for us later on, since all these are considered mid- level stuff/ prices. Damn it I am SCURRRRED!!!    
   
  Bring it JVC, but MY BODY IS NOT READY TBH.


----------



## mochill

Cks99 and cks1000 on pre order


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Cks99 and cks1000 on pre order


 

 LoL this guy, pics or it doesn't exist. You got yourself a cam yet???


----------



## mochill

Ebay genius duhh


----------



## mochill

And i love my new gr07 mki gonna get the mkii and bass edition when it comes out


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Ebay genius duhh


 

 OMG you own everything on ebay??? Mind BLOWN.  Hook a brotha' up.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Actually i dont have a PC with internet....i use my phone to get online lol I would wifi my phones 4G but for the computer wont connect the wifi and idk a damn thing about computers.


----------



## mochill

Check ebay for cks99 and 1000 they are on pre-order


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Check ebay for cks99 and 1000 they are on pre-order


 
  I am just giving you a hard time cuz you seem to buy crazy CRAZY amount of gear like every other day that's all. and you don't give us sexy looking pictures of them, cuz you claim you don't got a "camera." LoL Don't worry about it was just trolling you. 
   
  But it would be nice to see some pics of all the gear you supposedly got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Show me your goodies, youknowwhatimeang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am just lowkey jelly that's all move on move on.


----------



## Dsnuts

Mochill is right about the preorder but. And I say BUT. @ $300 plus for the CKS1000. I am gonna be honest and say I don't know if it will be worth the price asked. The CKS99 seems to be in line but those CKS1000 better be some special earphones to be that much for bass earphones. With so much new greatness around the corner. Sony's MDR-R1, V-moda's M-100, Sennheiser Mommentum, XB900 All can be bought for around the same cost. Not to mention the Solid bass WS99 headphones which will be the same price as the earphones. Once you hit the $300 range all of a sudden you got some choices.


----------



## sfwalcer

haha never doubted that pre order thing on ebay, just wants to give him a hard time for not giving me them pics that's all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah, those prices are crazy for some "bass" IEMs no matter how good they are.  They better be outta this world good, cuz these cheapo JVC carbon nanotubes are already so great for peanuts as compared to those new ATHs. 
   
  I am just lowkey jelly that's all.


----------



## Dsnuts

These somehow don't look too comfy. Lol

  They stick out more than the older CKS77. I can't imagine what the sound stage is going to be like on these.


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:
			
		

> .I am just giving you a hard time cuz you seem to buy crazy CRAZY amount of gear like every other day that's all. and you don't give us sexy looking pictures of them, cuz you claim you don't got a "camera." LoL Don't worry about it was just trolling you.
> 
> But it would be nice to see some pics of all the gear you supposedly got.
> 
> ...






Dude.. You are crazy man


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Dude.. You are crazy man


 
  Your quote was messed up man!
  From the talk of the FXD80s on the previous pages it makes me wanna get them!
  But then there is the XB90EX!
  the FX40 too!
  and I wanna know what those CKS99s may be like????
   
  To Many IEMS, NOT ENOUGH MONEY!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Your quote was messed up man!
> From the talk of the FXD80s on the previous pages it makes me wanna get them!
> But then there is the XB90EX!
> the FX40 too!
> ...


 
  dude, just buy something already :| either of them will be great for sure, so why so much mulling over it?


----------



## Omnom

Because money is tight, and I wanna make sure its the right one, not one that Ill be sighing over.
  Im sorry but I just don't want to waste my money, can't you respect that?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Because money is tight, and I wanna make sure its the right one, not one that Ill be sighing over.
> Im sorry but I just don't want to waste my money, can't you respect that?




I think no matter what you buy you'll always wonder what the others were like.  That's why half of us never leave here. Then, before you've tried all the first ones you thought about another five have been added to that list. The problem is Omnom there isn't a perfect sound for anyone, we often reach close though a majority of us are never satisfied. 

You' best bet is saving up for one big purchase and buy IEM's that can be resold with minium loss. The testing is in the buying as all opinions and comparisons vary to much. Basically it will do your head in waiting to long.


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





kenchi1983 said:


> The fx40 are just like any standard headphones/iems with a 3.5 stereo jack. It does NOT have mic input, nor does it have buttons on the cord to control volume, skip song, etc.


 
  Yes I know they do not have mic input and there is extension cable for mic and buttons for mobile but I read some people having issues with skipping songs and apps acting weird like exit error itd.. when conected strait from the box so I just wanted if anyone here can plug this fx40 in any android mobile and report back (my mobiles are htc desire, sg2/sg3). But i think the problems are related to bad software manage and jack input on some phones rather then earphones itself but just wanted to check here to get info from first hand.
   
  Either way I am ordering these from here (only way to get this to my country) http://www.ebay.com/itm/150912129954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
  Pls tell me what do you think of this seller and if they may be fake??
   
  Still didnt burn my fx201 they sound ok for now (coming from cheap earphones these are great) but I plan to burn them later with bassdrive to see the difference.I like different kind of music so I must hear these FX40 when you say they are detailed than fx201.
   
  Thx again for great thread ( i read it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and pop here every day ) and all the people helping and finding great new earphones lurking out there. And sorry for my bad english...


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Because money is tight, and I wanna make sure its the right one, not one that Ill be sighing over.
> Im sorry but I just don't want to waste my money, can't you respect that?


 
  I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I know the situation you're in - hence the smileys... it's just that I'm familiar to your searches on this thread and you kinda remind me, when I was wanting to buy something for about a year and then just gave up on it. research is good and all, but it shouldn't take much more than say a month, or it will continue for ever


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think no matter what you buy you'll always wonder what the others were like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  To right, I think what your telling me is too true!
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I know the situation you're in - hence the smileys... it's just that I'm familiar to your searches on this thread and you kinda remind me, when I was wanting to buy something for about a year and then just gave up on it. research is good and all, but it shouldn't take much more than say a month, or it will continue for ever


 
  Thanks, sounds like you know what your talking about 
   
   
  I appreciate all helpers!


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think no matter what you buy you'll always wonder what the others were like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This to a T!
   
  or just buy something ***!


----------



## mochill

I want the cks1000 in red and ws99 mdr-1 and xb900 too much awesome sauces but not enough money


----------



## Lourdes

omnom said:


> Because money is tight, and I wanna make sure its the right one, not one that Ill be sighing over.
> Im sorry but I just don't want to waste my money, can't you respect that?




There is no perfect IEM, they have different sounds.

If you want a good inexpensive all-rounder then try the Yamaha EPH-100 or JVC HA-FXD80, if you want more detail at the cost of bass (and a little more money) then VSonic GR07 mk2 or Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10. Solid and popular choices everyone will agree with I imagine, and easily resold.

I'm searching for sub-bass myself. Sony MDR-XB90EX sounds dull to me, lacking in the high frequencies but amazing in the low-end. So the quest continues..... But I don't imagine I'll find one perfect IEM, although I would like a good compromise.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> There is no perfect IEM, they have different sounds.
> If you want a good inexpensive all-rounder then try the Yamaha EPH-100 or JVC HA-FXD80, if you want more detail at the cost of bass (and a little more money) then VSonic GR07 mk2 or Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10. Solid and popular choices everyone will agree with I imagine, and easily resold.
> I'm searching for sub-bass myself. *Sony MDR-XB90EX sounds dull to me, lacking in the high frequencies but amazing in the low-end. So the quest continues.....* But I don't imagine I'll find one perfect IEM, although I would like a good compromis


 
  how would you compare it to fxd80?


----------



## Lourdes

I haven't spent much time with the FXD80's as they're not really what I'm looking for. They're just a good sounding earphone to me, not as much detail as I'm used to (TF10) and unfortunately not as much lf bass as I now realise know is possible (XB90EX, curse them) but still a lot more than most and good punch. The JVC's seem a lot sturdier except for the cable which is a bit naff with a rubbish slider, XB90EX has a wonderful flat tangle-free cable but the earphones themselves are rather large and a bit ungainly to use.
I am disappointed with the XB90EX because it's clearly lacking, whereas the FXD80 covers most ground and is now likely to be my TF10's backup/alternate when I want to carry something smaller, less expensive or just have a change.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Because money is tight, and I wanna make sure its the right one, not one that Ill be sighing over.
> Im sorry but I just don't want to waste my money, can't you respect that?


 

 skip the Fx40, save your money for the FXD80 or D70.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> I haven't spent much time with the FXD80's as they're not really what I'm looking for. They're just a good sounding earphone to me, not as much detail as I'm used to (TF10) and unfortunately not as much lf bass as I now realise know is possible (XB90EX, curse them) but still a lot more than most and good punch. The JVC's seem a lot sturdier except for the cable which is a bit naff with a rubbish slider, XB90EX has a wonderful flat tangle-free cable but the earphones themselves are rather large and a bit ungainly to use.
> I am disappointed with the XB90EX because it's clearly lacking, whereas the FXD80 covers most ground and is now likely to be my TF10's backup/alternate when I want to carry something smaller, less expensive or just have a change.


 
  hmmm, how much did you burn it in, if at all?  also, if you are used to something treble heavy, I can imagine anything with less treble will sound lacking  as for me personally, I like laid back treble, and can hear up to 20 khz quite well, so maybe what is lacking for you will be more than enough for me? (at least I hope so lol )


----------



## mochill

xb90ex sounding dull and fxd80 sounding normal........somebody needs to get there ears cleaned and checked


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> xb90ex sounding dull and fxd80 sounding normal........somebody needs to get there ears cleaned and checked


 
  It sounds wrong, but I hope that's the case LOL


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Be careful. See I know what these FX40s are. They are great. perhaps a little too great. So great after you get your taste of what the carbon nanotube drivers do for your music. Then all of a sudden you get curious about the higher end carbon nanotube earphones. And even the headphone they threw in a big old 40mm driver for. These are the gateway. Be warned. Just say it now. Say it with me.
> 
> "I FHSWarrior will not be curious about a higher end more refined version of the FX40. I FHWarrior will not be interested any other JVC made product." If you said this. Then only then you can just enjoy the FX40s. Nothing more.
> 
> Lol. Burn in is absolutely important on these. The more burn in the better. Remember Carbon, base material for diamonds. Stiffer than any dynamic in earphone land.  *A funny story. One of the guys on the HA-S500 thread was burning in his headphones and his mom for some reason ended up blasting his volume to something like 190% of max volume distorting the sound at that level. He went into his room to find the music absolutely Maxed out. He was flipping mad obviously thinking his mum ruined his new headphones.. It turned out this probably just loosened it a bit but no damage whatsoever. True story. I think normal phones and it would have done some damage. Carbon nanotubes. Seems they can take some punishment. *


 
  Hmm... I wonder who you were talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I know the situation you're in - hence the smileys... it's just that I'm familiar to your searches on this thread and you kinda remind me, when I was wanting to buy something for about a year and then just gave up on it. research is good and all, but it shouldn't take much more than say a month, or it will continue for ever


 
  I agree with this but tbh I'm such an indecisive person as well so I can see where Omnom is coming from. I'm having a similar problem right now but it's whether I should go for a new desktop PC or a laptop.


----------



## zhonghua

sfwalcer said:


> Don't buy from the seller under "artistic_life" though, cuz he sells defective non grade-A products from what i have read. His prices are always the lowest and labels them as genuine so it's really tempting.......
> 
> But but it looks so much more sexy!!! Saw someone that posted with these newer red FX3Xs as their avatar, and thought they shopped in those colors or something, but looks like JVC is giving these a new paint job and trying to sell more of them.  I wonder if they sound the same as the old FX3Xs cuz they sure are a lot more $$$.
> 
> ...




so artistic.life isn't the best ebayer? What about hkasiamall? They seem have a good feedback. Anyone could recommend me the best place to buy the original Ha-fx3x earphone? Amazon japan doesn't ship outside japan.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> xb90ex sounding dull and fxd80 sounding normal........somebody needs to get there ears cleaned and checked


 
   
   
  I have NO IDEA how those Tf10 sound, but if he says the FXD80 sounds normal,  o dear lord those TF10 should be monsters on detail on clarity,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       cause on my ears the FXD80 has so much detail and clarity, the bass is so great i not even conserding buying other iems for a long while.
   
  Maybe i should save some money to get a pair of those TF's.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> I have NO IDEA how those Tf10 sound, but if he says the FXD80 sounds normal,  o dear lord those TF10 should be monsters on detail on clarity,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's funny, because I find the FXD80 to be what the TF10 was supposed to be.


----------



## Dsnuts

So for the guys that own or are about to get the XB90EX.. This I feel is imperative. Take a look this is what I mean by bigger wider tip. I am using Meelec tips. Look at the difference. 9 times out of 10 I would recommend hybrids on earphones but in this case they do restrict the full sounds that are coming out of the XB90EX.

  And burn in brings out the highs much better than stock sound.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So for the guys that own or are about to get the XB90EX.. This I feel is imperative. Take a look this is what I mean by bigger wider tip. I am using Meelec tips. Look at the difference. 9 times out of 10 I would recommend hybrids on earphones but in this case they do restrict the full sounds that are coming out of the XB90EX.
> 
> And burn in brings out the highs much better than stock sound.


 
   
   
  I'm using those exact tips on my Able Planet SI500 and they do the same thing with these tips - much more open, unrestricted sound  I was using meelec m6 tips and I guess the bore is the same on those ones as is on the sony hybrids, and I didn't really like upper mids and highs, but stock wide-robe or these meelec tips are just gorgeous. 
   
  I also saw tips that come with samsung bada smartphone iems - these meelecs are like 6mm diameter bore, but those are like even wider! unfortunately they are only medium size and don't fit me perfect 
   
  should I burn those on high volumes? I usually burn the iems at just about maximum tolerable level for my hearing, but I'm not sure what kind of burn in would be able to handle those giant drivers 
   
  p.s. the first thing I thought when I looked at your picture was that you put those sony on a pizza of some kind lol


----------



## stellar

what kind of pizza is this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


----------



## Dsnuts

I took my earphones outside where I work as the light here is somewhat dim. It is one of those road block barriers. I just threw the earphones on top of a relatively bright somewhat flat surface. lol. It does look like cheese.


----------



## stellar

haha the discoveries just get more interesting everyday. are these the correct tips? 
   
http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts3-sf-m-35-bk.htm


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





stellar said:


> haha the discoveries just get more interesting everyday. are these the correct tips?
> 
> http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts3-sf-m-35-bk.htm


 
   
   
  no, no those are small bore tips
   
   
  the babies we are talking about are these:

http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts3-sf-l-50-bk.htm
   
   
  just look at the difference in bore diameter


----------



## stellar

oh just noticed the "Page 2" haha. thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

I tried the double flange ones and I still like the wide bore tips much better than the double flange ones. Also. If you guys have a radio shack close to you. Auvio tips they sell as radio shack are Sony Hybrid clones but with a much better build and a much bigger sound hole. Cost $8 or so for a set. Those work awesome too.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I tried the double flange ones and I still like the wide bore tips much better than the double flange ones. Also. If you guys have a radio shack close to you. Auvio tips they sell as radio shack are Sony Hybrid clones but with a much better build and a much bigger sound hole. Cost $8 or so for a set. Those work awesome too.


 
  have you tried these "balanced sound" tips:

http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts3-df-50-gy.htm
   
  the ore seems a little narrower, but not too much. also wonder how these balance the sound out and why thy are grey :/


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have a pair of those. I still prefer the wider shorter tips vs anything long on the earphones.. Those sound great on the Mp 8320 though.


----------



## SquareSoftness

I got mad the other day and ripped off one of the earphones from my 8320. That cable is probably the worst I've ever seen in a headphone.
  Time to recable. 
   
  I tried the FXD80s a while back and can remember them being not so great. Like a lesser version of a tf10. On the other hand they look amazing.


----------



## ericp10

Actually I hear more bass and details in the FXD80 than TF10 (I just recently sold it). The D80 also presents the music in a more 3-D soundstage. I will write more about this later, but Dsnuts let me borrow his Sony XB90EX and I thought it was the most bass I've ever heard in a IEM - actually too much bass (and I'm a basshead too). The only bass that comes close to it is the bass in the ASG-1(.2)  and the bass in the FX700. The Sony bass is pretty clean but not the cleanest I've heard at that level (those go to the ASG and FX700). Mids are also very nice in the XB90, and the treble was fine (although I can see how some might feel the treble isn't bright or sparkly enough). 

 What the D80, D70, FX700 and ASG-1.2 have over the XB90 is clarity, detail and transparency. This is not by any means a suggestion that the XB90 isn't a good detailed IEM, but the the four other ones I've mentioned are better. The Sony sounds a bit (tad bit) veiled compared to those four. For about $90 to $104, however, the XB90 is an excellent value.


----------



## zhonghua

Off topic: anyone can help me or recommend me where you bought the jvc xx ha-fx3x? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-XTREME-XPLOSIVES-IN-EAR-HEADPHONES-HAFX3X-FX3X-/150757938794?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2319df966a There is a seller artistic life who is known to sell factory reject. They sell a boxed pair for much cheaper but a bit risky.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





zhonghua said:


> Off topic: anyone can help me or recommend me where you bought the jvc xx ha-fx3x? Thanks


 
  Bro Just look on ebay,
  It ain't that hard


----------



## zhonghua

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-XTREME-XPLOSIVES-IN-EAR-HEADPHONES-HAFX3X-FX3X-/150757938794?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2319df966a There is a seller artistic life who is known to sell factory reject. They sell a boxed pair for much cheaper but a bit risky.


 
  Are they reliable? what do you think?
   
  smartimports: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150908913211&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 $14 for EMS
   
   
  ebisu-japan: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271073413778 Isn't an overpriced?
   
  I'm confused.


----------



## Dsnuts

The link I posted the seller has a star rating meaning 100% satisfaction. Try that one. They only get that rating when everyone is happy with what they sell.


----------



## zhonghua

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The link I posted the seller has a star rating meaning 100% satisfaction. Try that one. They only get that rating when everyone is happy with what they sell.


 
   
  powerexternal 
   
   


> [size=small]Item condition:​[/size]
> [size=small] New other (see details)[/size]


 
  its not brand new either.. and they don't ship in my country too.. "sad"


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh sorry didn't see that. Try n find a vendor that sells new in box to your country. Sorry I can't be of more help. The FX3X is more exotic than most as they are Asian release only it seems. As long as they are sold new in box I would go for it and use paypal just in case.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zhonghua said:


> Are they reliable? what do you think?
> 
> smartimports: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150908913211&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 $14 for EMS
> 
> ...


 

 I would go with this seller (SMARTIMPORTS) cuz it is shipped from Japan, which means most likely legit and they ship to many places in the world for free so.....


----------



## zhonghua

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh sorry didn't see that. Try n find a vendor that sells new in box to your country. Sorry I can't be of more help. The FX3X is more exotic than most as they are Asian release only it seems. As long as they are sold new in box I would go for it and use paypal just in case.


 
  No worries mate. Amazon Japan doesn't ship them outside, that's the cons. I hope they will realize it. 
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I would go with this seller (SMARTIMPORTS) cuz it is shipped from Japan, which means most likely legit and they ship to many places in the world for free so.....


 
  Thanks. I'll think about whether smartimports or ebisu-japan. 
   
  What store in US sell Fx3x cheaper than eBay does?


----------



## sfwalcer

Google my young grasshopper. 
   
  http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jvc+fx3x&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=TBz&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1024&bih=646&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=15708248076434424655&sa=X&ei=_dxrUK6aCMPHiwKojYG4AQ&ved=0CDUQgggwAA


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> What the D80, D70, FX700 and ASG-1.2 have over the XB90 is clarity, detail and transparency. This is not by any means a suggestion that the XB90 isn't a good detailed IEM, but the the four other ones I've mentioned are better. The Sony sounds a bit (tad bit) veiled compared to those four. For about $90 to $104, however, the XB90 is an excellent value.


 
   
  So how does the XB90 compare to the ones you stated in soundstage? I think someone here stated that the XB90 almost sounded like 2.1 speakers and had a larger soundstage than any of his other IEMs. Do you agree with that statement?
   
  If so, just how large is it?


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> hmmm, how much did you burn it in, if at all?  also, if you are used to something treble heavy, I can imagine anything with less treble will sound lacking  as for me personally, I like laid back treble, and can hear up to 20 khz quite well, so maybe what is lacking for you will be more than enough for me? (at least I hope so lol )




I'm not used to anything particularly bright and have also tried different tips. These will be sold soon.

I get the feeling from subsequent replies that I'm crashing the circle-jerk.


----------



## daveyostrow

yeah they are supposed to have great sounstage, the xb60ex are pretty large too.


----------



## thehogester

I've lost track of this thread, whats the latest discovery then?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> I'm not used to anything particularly bright and have also tried different tips. These will be sold soon.
> I get the feeling from subsequent replies that I'm crashing the circle-jerk.


 
  interesting...
   
  anyways, mine will come here quite soon and I'll write my impressions on them...


----------



## Dsnuts

@ lourdes. I recommend you watch what you write on the threads. You can get banned for such remarks..No one forced you to like anything here. It is your opinion that you didn't like them that is fine but your remark is uncalled for..Just some advice.


----------



## stozzer123

really not that offensive.


----------



## Dsnuts

No offense taken.


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> interesting...
> 
> anyways, mine will come here quite soon and I'll write my impressions on them...




I'll be interested to see what you think, hopefully the bandwagon effect won't come into play as you've heard conflicting opinions. I've had them in my ears since I posted and I've decided there's too much bass for ordinary music (as in not bass-centric) as well. Playing with EQ seem to help but I change between sources so it's not ideal and as such I didn't test too much.
I think you said you had M6's? They may have come with the tips Dsnuts suggested, I can't be certain since I have both sorts of MEElec tips but the wider ones were on my M6's, though both are wider than the hybrids.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> I'll be interested to see what you think, hopefully the bandwagon effect won't come into play as you've heard conflicting opinions. I've had them in my ears since I posted and I've decided there's too much bass for ordinary music (as in not bass-centric) as well. Playing with EQ seem to help but I change between sources so it's not ideal and as such I didn't test too much.
> I think you said you had M6's? They may have come with the tips Dsnuts suggested, I can't be certain since I have both sorts of MEElec tips but the wider ones were on my M6's, though both are wider than the hybrids.


 
   
   
  yes, I have Meelec M6, Meelec M21, Able planet si500 (radius ddm2 knock off) and had logitech ue 100... so yeah, my impressions wouldn't be as valuable as some others' might be, cause of my very limited (nonexistent in fact) experience with higher end iems, but I'll try my best to accurately describe what I hear...
   
  I'm pretty sure that wide bore tips come with m21 and narrow ones come with m21.


----------



## mochill

Try out the jvc gumy plus this thing has amazing bass and other frequency......on sell at sears for 7.99$ .........10-20k with 103db sensetivity, so alittle bit louder then fx101 , same response as fx101 but 2 db louder


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Try out the jvc gumy plus this thing has amazing bass and other frequency......on sell at sears for 7.99$ .........10-20k with 103db sensetivity, so alittle bit louder then fx101
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yea but as soon as they get to the mids and highs fr, all goes south


----------



## rickdohc

Come on Dave.. bring something cheap and good!  are you working on something or spending to much time with that FirewhateverDac and those S500???
  Work man, people are waiting


----------



## mochill

Jvc gumy plus cheap and good


----------



## mochill

The mids are great and highs also


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The mids are great and highs also


 
  I guess everything's relative...


----------



## mochill

So far all the new jvc sounds great


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The mids are great and highs also


 



 They are ok for what they are man, but nothing to hype about you know.


----------



## stozzer123

lol this thread is indicative of a lot of things good and bad about head-fi.


----------



## lilboozy

mochill said:


> Try out the jvc gumy plus this thing has amazing bass and other frequency......on sell at sears for 7.99$ .........10-20k with 103db sensetivity, so alittle bit louder then fx101 , same response as fx101 but 2 db louder


 are these really comparable to the fx101 or are you just overhyping them ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> lol this thread is indicative of a lot of things good and bad about head-fi.


 
  Care to elaborate??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oh read that one thread on the earpods, ahahaha had a good laugh.  You got your pods in yet rick? Some are REALLY hyping these pods to an outrageous level WoW.  Saying it's better than most of HP's/ IEMs under $100, some even over.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  And I though we hype things here ahahahaha.


----------



## stozzer123

Just that theres some great info in it but a lot that i consider utter nonsense lol having been around these parts since 2004 it becomes cyclical lol
   
   
  Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> Care to elaborate???


----------



## rickdohc

sfwalcer said:


> Care to elaborate???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yea. I got them yesterday... You see me talking about them? Good, but come on man, any way. I am not going to judge no one for what they hear or their post counts... I think there is a ignore option on the board, yea. Some could find it usefull you know. Its there for a reason.

Anyway i would recomend those earbuds, no problem with them. Very good for 30 bucks, but no where near my cheapo jvc 500


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Yea. I got them yesterday... You see me talking about them? Good, but come on man, any way. *I am not going to judge no one for what they hear or their post counts... I think there is a ignore option on the board, yea. Some could find it usefull you know. Its there for a reason.*
> Anyway i would recomend those earbuds, no problem with them. Very good for 30 bucks, but no where near my cheapo jvc 500


 

 So are they better then the FX40s? That's is the million dollar question. If they are WoW apple really did do something magical with their earbuds. I would think they are worth their $30 price tag but don't really punch up that much higher as compared to the FX40s. For me these FX40s sound like they should be $50 or above but not over $100 if I have to put a value on the sound.
   
   Are you trying to say that you're gonna put me on ignore for dissing apple products? No ricky no please don't do that to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have learned my lesson, I'll behave from now on, promise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nah I just want to know if they are as good as some people are saying and since you own lots of JVC's carbon nanotube gear, I trust you opinions on it. Unlike some of those people that are posting on that pod thread, who are obviously making pretty ridiculous claims.


----------



## DannyBai

I've been listening to my pair for the past couple of weeks (earpods) and they aren't half bad.  It's got a huge soundstage and lots of boomy bass.  Mids and highs are actually good also.  They are worth the price but there's so many out there in the same price range that are just as good or better.  There's also many that are worse.  I wouldn't say the FX40's are better or worse, they sound different.  Only drawback for me with the earpods is that they don't sit in my ears properly.  When I'm walking around, they tend to pop out and I don't get that with any of my other earphones.  I'll probably just get rid of them just like I did with the FX40's.  Purchased them out of curiosity.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I've been listening to my pair for the past couple of weeks (earpods) and they aren't half bad.  It's got a huge soundstage and lots of boomy bass.  Mids and highs are actually good also.  They are worth the price but there's so many out there in the same price range that are just as good or better.  There's also many that are worse.  I wouldn't say the FX40's are better or worse, they sound different.  Only drawback for me with the earpods is that they don't sit in my ears properly.  When I'm walking around, they tend to pop out and I don't get that with any of my other earphones.  I'll probably just get rid of them just like I did with the FX40's.  Purchased them out of curiosity.


 
  Nice, excited to try a pair myself to see what the dealeo is with them. It's good to hear that they are on the lever of the FX40s, and since many people have said that they are more comfortable then traditional earbuds, this makes it even better. Earbuds always hurt my ears when I wear them, so looks like these earpods are gonna be a step up in both of these aspects.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nice, excited to try a pair myself to see what the dealeo is with them. It's good to hear that they are on the lever of the FX40s, and since many people have said that they are more comfortable then traditional earbuds, this makes it even better. Earbuds always hurt my ears when I wear them, so looks like these earpods are gonna be a step up in both of these aspects.


 
  If your ears are like any of the people apple tested these on, then they should fit fine.  Unfortunately mine aren't.  They more comfortable than the previous buds and sound much, much better.


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @ lourdes. I recommend you watch what you write on the threads. *You can get banned for such remarks*..No one forced you to like anything here. It is your opinion that you didn't like them that is fine but your remark is uncalled for..Just some advice.


 
  Can you???


----------



## toptalent

Just fyi, Philips SHE5105 is now only 
$14 at Amazon. It's a better version of 3580 with slightly better sound (per dsnut), much better cable and an inline Mic control. His biggest complaint back when he wrote the review was the price, which at $50 was many times that of 3580 with similar sound quality. But now at $14 the value is hard to beat imo.

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> So are they better then the FX40s? That's is the million dollar question. If they are WoW apple really did do something magical with their earbuds. I would think they are worth their $30 price tag but don't really punch up that much higher as compared to the FX40s. For me these FX40s sound like they should be $50 or above but not over $100 if I have to put a value on the sound.
> 
> Are you trying to say that you're gonna put me on ignore for dissing apple products? No ricky no please don't do that to me.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  yep, they are good and best part is that they are "free".
  Are they better than my favorite Chepos?  (3580 and Fx40), its verrry close.  The earbud wins cause all the apple controls they got, but the 3580 and Fx40 are cheaper, so they got the upperhand there.
   
  Are they better than most of the iems and heaphones under 100?  man, thats like saying that the best iem under 100 is the 3580...  man, you got tu lunatic or a hardcore appleluver for such a statment,  and you those you will find, so not a surprise.
   
  just for the record, i love apple products, i got a Shufle, Ipad and IP4s so no bias here, but these earbud being better than anything under 100? got be crazy,  under 40 and it gots stiff competition (Mx580 earbud comes to mind).  BUT DONT GET ME WRONG.. they are very good man, very good.  i would recommend them for people searching earbuds or iems under 40.


----------



## mochill

Gumy plus is burning in now gonna answer the fx101 vs gumy pluse question later after 50 hrs.....oh and by the way monoprice has 3 new cheap earphones im gonna buy them


----------



## mochill

To me the gumy plus already can handle better basswhile still sound great in the other regions


----------



## nihontoman

I don't know, I've tried gumy and it didn't sound all that good to me, Meelec M21 was much better, heck - even M6 was much better


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





toptalent said:


> Just fyi, Philips SHE5105 is now only
> $14 at Amazon. It's a better version of 3580 with slightly better sound (per dsnut), much better cable and an inline Mic control. His biggest complaint back when he wrote the review was the price, which at $50 was many times that of 3580 with similar sound quality. But now at $14 the value is hard to beat imo.
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


 
  how are the 7000, 8000 and 9000??


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





toptalent said:


> Just fyi, Philips SHE5105 is now only
> $14 at Amazon. It's a better version of 3580 with slightly better sound (per dsnut), much better cable and an inline Mic control. His biggest complaint back when he wrote the review was the price, which at $50 was many times that of 3580 with similar sound quality. But now at $14 the value is hard to beat imo.
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


 
  Im about to buy me one of these


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





toptalent said:


> Just fyi, Philips SHE5105 is now only
> $14 at Amazon. It's a better version of 3580 with slightly better sound (per dsnut), much better cable and an inline Mic control. His biggest complaint back when he wrote the review was the price, which at $50 was many times that of 3580 with similar sound quality. But now at $14 the value is hard to beat imo.
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  At this point I should really have some self control on these cheaper IEM's but just copped a pair. LoL
   
  Damn that slickdealers in me!!! Have always wanted to try out that 3580 sound, and these 5105 have better built and improved sound, has mic, better cable, more sexy looking........... just trying to persuade myself why I am buying these that's all folks move on people move on. LoLoLoLO
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> yep, they are good and best part is that they are "free".
> *Are they better than my favorite Chepos?  (3580 and Fx40), its verrry close. * The earbud wins cause all the apple controls they got, but the 3580 and Fx40 are cheaper, so they got the upperhand there.
> 
> Are they better than most of the iems and heaphones under 100?  man, thats like saying that the best iem under 100 is the 3580...  man, you got tu lunatic or a hardcore appleluver for such a statment,  and you those you will find, so not a surprise.
> ...


 
   
  WoW, looks like I got to steal a pair from a friend. ha  Thanks rick, seems apple really did something magical with these esp. since there are so many sound limitations of earbud construction etc. Nice, nice. Props to apple for bringing something nice and different for "free".
   
   
  Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Im about to buy me one of these


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Gumy plus is burning in now gonna answer the fx101 vs gumy pluse question later after 50 hrs.....oh and by the way monoprice has 3 new cheap earphones im gonna buy them


 
   
  It's the 9397 that I am interested in.


----------



## Omnom

> Originally Posted by *toptalent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Could you please post a link to it?
 I looked on Amazon and can't find it, hopefully they'll get me a cheap deal for shipping or something!
  Otherwise no go!
  Thanks


----------



## toptalent

It looks like they just jacked up the price to $22. Is this a head-fi effect? On the plus side, it now has prime shipping if you're a member.

Sent from my Toshiba Excite 7.7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericp10

I'm about to start some controversy with this statement (which is okay), but the FXD80 is what the SM3 would sort of sound like if it was a dynamic IEM, but better. And actually to my ears now the D80 is what the SM3 should have sounded like (a little bit more space but great details and 3-D imaging). Just my opinion. I'm really digging this X80 now as you all can see. But it does take tons of burn-in to get the D80 to nirvana state.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I'm about to start some controversy with this statement (which is okay), but the FXD80 is what the SM3 would sort of sound like if it was a dynamic IEM, but better. And actually to my ears now the D80 is what the SM3 should have sounded like (a little bit more space but great details and 3-D imaging). Just my opinion. I'm really digging this X80 now as you all can see. But it does take tons of burn-in to get the D80 to nirvana state.


 
   
   
  I'm a believer in new technologies and even though the sm3 should be much more capable, I have no problems accepting your statement. hell, I wan't another pair of iems already and the ones I've ordered are still not here XD seeing all this positive feedback on higher end CNT jvcs, I have no reasons for disbelief...
   
   
  ok, as you have heard sony xb90ex, what do you think is better for classical and jazz? them or the jvc fxd80. I always listen to highest quality recordings (if possible) in lossless, like SACD and LP rips (yeah, I know ) and it seems like the integrated sound card on my asus motherboard is quite good - via hd audio.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I'm a believer in new technologies and even though the sm3 should be much more capable, I have no problems accepting your statement. hell, I wan't another pair of iems already and the ones I've ordered are still not here XD seeing all this positive feedback on higher end CNT jvcs, I have no reasons for disbelief...
> 
> 
> *ok, as you have heard sony xb90ex, what do you think is better for classical and jazz? them or the jvc fxd80. I* always listen to highest quality recordings (if possible) in lossless, like SACD and LP rips (yeah, I know ) and it seems like the integrated sound card on my asus motherboard is quite good - via hd audio.


 
   
   
  Overall sound (clarity, details and transparency) I would give it to the FXD80 without the slightest hesitation. Now, I haven't heard bass as deep (yet not boomy) in an IEM as I've heard in the XB90ex. With it's good mids and decent highs, I think it does strings probably better than the D80. Taking in the entire sound spectrum, however, the D80 wins. Space between instruments in jazz recordings is just spectacular. And the D80 and D70 are just micro-details monsters. Actually, I think the D70 does a better job at micro-details, but the D80 gives more weight and substance to instruments. Everything is more 3-D in the D80s. I have to reiterate (and Dsnuts has stated this countless of times), you are not going to ever hear the full capability of the FXD80 (or any of these carbon nanotubes phones) unless you commit to some extensive burn-in time before deciding to sell them because you don't hear this that or the other. The D80 punches way beyond it's average retail price with a long burn-in period (I would say a minimum of 200 hours).


----------



## mochill

Gumy plus sounds like a mini xb90ex with more sparkles, also the riptidz are amazing also


----------



## mochill

Still love them CNT.....jvc FTW


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Overall sound (clarity, details and transparency) I would give it to the FXD80 without the slightest hesitation. Now, I haven't heard bass as deep (yet not boomy) in an IEM as I've heard in the XB90ex. With it's good mids and decent highs, I think it does strings probably better than the D80. Taking in the entire sound spectrum, however, the D80 wins. Space between instruments in jazz recordings is just spectacular. And the D80 and D70 are just micro-details monsters. Actually, I think the D70 does a better job at micro-details, but the D80 gives more weight and substance to instruments. Everything is more 3-D in the D80s. I have to reiterate (and Dsnuts has stated this countless of times), you are not going to ever hear the full capability of the FXD80 (or any of these carbon nanotubes phones) unless you commit to some extensive burn-in time before deciding to sell them because you don't hear this that or the other. The D80 punches way beyond it's average retail price with a long burn-in period (I would say a minimum of 200 hours).


 
  I can concur with eric on his love of the FXD's.  I've never heard any iem's that I enjoy as much as I do with these either.  I know it's not for everyone but it just sounds like the perfect earphone for my tastes.  Especially the D80.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Overall sound (clarity, details and transparency) I would give it to the FXD80 without the slightest hesitation. Now, I haven't heard bass as deep (yet not boomy) in an IEM as I've heard in the XB90ex. With it's good mids and decent highs, I think it does strings probably better than the D80. Taking in the entire sound spectrum, however, the D80 wins. Space between instruments in jazz recordings is just spectacular. And the D80 and D70 are just micro-details monsters. Actually, I think the D70 does a better job at micro-details, but the D80 gives more weight and substance to instruments. Everything is more 3-D in the D80s. I have to reiterate (and Dsnuts has stated this countless of times), you are not going to ever hear the full capability of the FXD80 (or any of these carbon nanotubes phones) unless you commit to some extensive burn-in time before deciding to sell them because you don't hear this that or the other. The D80 punches way beyond it's average retail price with a long burn-in period (I would say a minimum of 200 hours).


 
  thanks for the reply. I'm more and more positive that the sonys are for me. although, I'll have to buy those JVC fxd80s as my other pair and call quits on iem craze I've developed as of later LOL. 
   
  it seems that I'll be happier with the xd80 as opposed to xd70, as I like some heft with notes. I'll just have to wait until they are sold in us for cheaper than they are right now on ebay. 
   
  as for burn in, I'm a believer of burn in. I usually burn my iems every nights for two weeks straight on pink/white/brown noises and frequency swipes. that's about 150 hours of burn in and adding the day time listening there will be no problems with that  or I could just extend that by adding one more week of night time burn-in sessions lol.
   
  thanks again, I'll try to do a proper review when my xb90ex finally come here and possibly compare them to my beloved Able Planet SI 500s. they are not getting proper attention as I think, maybe because of the prices right now... But I can't stop wondering if these are actually quite close to the original ddm 2s. everything I've read about radius ddm2s can be said about these two. granted, that may be incorrect, and if I had a chance to listen to originals, maybe these won't sound as good, but still - they are darned good. best in every aspect of audio quality I've yet heard from anything (not only iems)


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





toptalent said:


> It looks like they just jacked up the price to $22. Is this a head-fi effect? On the plus side, it now has prime shipping if you're a member.
> Sent from my Toshiba Excite 7.7 using Tapatalk 2


 
  That's for the purple one... yeah colors on amazon could get very different in price 
  EDIT: now the black is 22, it was 14 this morning .o.o


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Could you please post a link to it?
> I looked on Amazon and can't find it, hopefully they'll get me a cheap deal for shipping or something!
> Otherwise no go!
> Thanks


 
http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE5105PP-28-Underground-Headphones/dp/B006WHPQDG


----------



## sfwalcer

That Philips SHE5105 deal is long expired, I saw it on some slick dealer site as well so......


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> thanks for the reply. I'm more and more positive that the sonys are for me. although, I'll have to buy those JVC fxd80s as my other pair and call quits on iem craze I've developed as of later LOL.


 
  You're welcome nihontoman.
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I can concur with eric on his love of the FXD's.  I've never heard any iem's that I enjoy as much as I do with these either.  I know it's not for everyone but it just sounds like the perfect earphone for my tastes.  Especially the D80.


 
  I agree with you DannyBai


----------



## mnlala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7A_SEE0_nc&feature=related hey listen to these beat if you own any bass headphone... omg with the xb90ex i can feel the 5 hz... best bassy iems forevaa


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, I definitely prefer the earpods to my FX40 and 8320.


----------



## joedogg

Will the MDR-XB90EX be sold in the US? aka sonystyle.com?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok, I definitely prefer the earpods to my FX40 and 8320.


 

 ALL I can say is WOW!!! Truly shocked.  Damn apple really did something magical with these it seems, I'll eat my own words, my big fat mouth you bad, bad.  ha
   
  Glad you are enjoying them that much eke, makes me want to try them so bad now.  But I still wouldn't pay $30 for earbuds cuz they hurt my ears, maybe for $15 I'll cop. I rather get a set of S400s for $24 tbh. I knows it's a bad comparison bla bla bla. LoLs


----------



## ericp10

Oh boy! The XB90Ex has stiff (and cheaper) cheaper. Competition. The Final Audio Design Adagio III rolled in today, and out of the box it's like hearing a freakin' high-end subwoofer without covering the mids or treble. The soundstage is wide as hell (if you like piano you will hear it in it's full glory). This bass is deeper and punchier than the CKM500's bass without sounding muddy. Quantity and quality bass aplenty! These are impressions with less than 15 minutes in my ears!! Wow. Treble is not as sparkly as in the other IEMs, but nicely extended. But this is definitely a bass and mids emphasis IEM (like the XB90, but better to my ears than the Sony). As for clarity and details, both are there but not as expansive as the JVC D70 and D80 (yet neither of those touch Adagio III in bass, and I think FAD beats those in wide soundstage but but I need more burn-in and A/Bing time). Don't get me wrong though, the FAD is presenting a lot of details and clarity is really decent. 

 The FAD, right now, is how I wished the CKM500 sounded (the FAD is not as syrupy or obscuring details in the mids, but still has some powerful bass). The sound of the Adagio III screams power!!. It uses it's patented BAM technology that apparently moves a lot of air with dynamic and BA drivers. Yet, the sound is a bit drier than the JVCs or the Sony. That's it for now, more later. I can say, however, this is a hell of an IEM for $73. Out of the box about a couple of steps behind the JVC D70 and D80 in total sound enjoyment. Can't wait to see what burn-in does for these babies.
   
http://final-audio-design.com/archives/61


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh boy! The XB90Ex has stiff (and cheaper) cheaper. Competition. The Final Audio Design Adagio III rolled in today, and out of the box it's like hearing a freakin' high-end subwoofer without covering the mids or treble. The soundstage is wide as hell (if you like piano you will hear it in it's full glory). This bass is deeper and punchier than the CKM500's bass without sounding muddy. Quantity and quality bass aplenty! These are impressions with less than 15 minutes in my ears!! Wow. Treble is not as sparkly as in the other IEMs, but nicely extended. But this is definitely a bass and mids emphasis IEM (like the XB90, but better to my ears than the Sony). As for clarity and details, both are there but not as expansive as the JVC D70 and D80 (yet neither of those touch Adagio III in bass, and I think FAD beats those in wide soundstage but but I need more burn-in and A/Bing time). Don't get me wrong though, the FAD is presenting a lot of details and clarity is really decent.
> 
> The FAD, right now, is how I wished the CKM500 sounded (the FAD is not as syrupy or obscuring details in the mids, but still has some powerful bass). The sound of the Adagio III screams power!!. It uses it's patented BAM technology that apparently moves a lot of air with dynamic and BA drivers. Yet, the sound is a bit drier than the JVCs or the Sony. That's it for now, more later. I can say, however, this is a hell of an IEM for $73. Out of the box about a couple of steps behind the JVC D70 and D80 in total sound enjoyment. Can't wait to see what burn-in does for these babies.
> 
> http://final-audio-design.com/archives/61


 
   
   
  where did you get them for that money? also, how's the build quality?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh boy! The XB90Ex has stiff (and cheaper) cheaper. Competition. The Final Audio Design Adagio III rolled in today, and out of the box it's like hearing a freakin' high-end subwoofer without covering the mids or treble. The soundstage is wide as hell (if you like piano you will hear it in it's full glory). This bass is deeper and punchier than the CKM500's bass without sounding muddy. Quantity and quality bass aplenty! These are impressions with less than 15 minutes in my ears!! Wow. Treble is not as sparkly as in the other IEMs, but nicely extended. But this is definitely a bass and mids emphasis IEM (like the XB90, but better to my ears than the Sony). As for clarity and details, both are there but not as expansive as the JVC D70 and D80 (yet neither of those touch Adagio III in bass, and I think FAD beats those in wide soundstage but but I need more burn-in and A/Bing time). Don't get me wrong though, the FAD is presenting a lot of details and clarity is really decent.
> 
> The FAD, right now, is how I wished the CKM500 sounded (the FAD is not as syrupy or obscuring details in the mids, but still has some powerful bass). The sound of the Adagio III screams power!!. It uses it's patented BAM technology that apparently moves a lot of air with dynamic and BA drivers. Yet, the sound is a bit drier than the JVCs or the Sony. That's it for now, more later. I can say, however, this is a hell of an IEM for $73. Out of the box about a couple of steps behind the JVC D70 and D80 in total sound enjoyment. Can't wait to see what burn-in does for these babies.
> 
> http://final-audio-design.com/archives/61


 
  Uh oh, do I need these?  I have the Final Audio A, S and SA coming in next week for audition so I'll see what the FA sound is all about first. I believe the ones I'm about to hear are armatures though.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Uh oh, do I need these?  I have the Final Audio A, S and SA coming in next week for audition so I'll see what the FA sound is all about first. I believe the ones I'm about to hear are armatures though.


 
   
  From what I've been reading DannyBai, no FAD really sounds the same (meaning the different categories such as Forte, Adagio, Heaven, etc.). And there can be significant tuning differences in the same categories. This was one of FAD's entry into the more affordable dynamic offering. There is a Adagio II before this that I've read sound great too, but not with this type of bass (it doesn't have the BAM system in it). Do you need them? No. Do they sound like anything else you have heard? Based on your posts I don't think so (although there are some similarities here and there that are a mixture of different IEMs). Do I think you would highly-like/love the sound signature? Yes I do.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> where did you get them for that money? also, how's the build quality?


 
   
   
  Accessory Jack. Build quality on the shells and chord seem solid, but it's a no-frills IEM. You get the IEM and three sets of tips... that's it!! I think they are affordable because of this, and you are spending your money on the sound and FAD name. The IEM is pleasing to the eye in my opinion.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> From what I've been reading DannyBai, no FAD really sounds the same (meaning the different categories such as Forte, Adagio, Heaven, etc.). And there can be significant tuning differences in the same categories. This was one of FAD's entry into the more affordable dynamic offering. There is a Adagio II before this that I've read sound great too, but not with this type of bass (it doesn't have the BAM system in it). Do you need them? No. Do they sound like anything else you have heard? Based on your posts I don't think so (although there are some similarities here and there that are a mixture of different IEMs). Do I think you would highly-like/love the sound signature? Yes I do.


 
  Thanks eric, I'll wait for further impressions from you but I'll take your word that these would be something I'd enjoy.  Always been curious about the FA's but didn't realize they had something affordable to try out that wasn't the earbud designed forte's.


----------



## vaxick

How is the bass in the JVC FXD80?  Would it be enough for a bass head.  I decided I'm selling off my Audio Technica CKM500's because they don't fit my ears at all.  No matter what ear tips I've tried on them, my ears are just in agony.  A shame since they had such a clean sound to them.
   
  Any advice is appreciated.  Just thinking JVC since my FX90's felt amazing in my ears.


----------



## DannyBai

I just did a quick searching on the Adagio's and looks like the cheaper Adagio iii might be a better solution than the more expensive V.  For my tastes anyway.


----------



## lilboozy

Can we have an ETA on when the new iems are going to be delivered Dsnuts? Or at least the brand name so we can speculate on which iem it is


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure. How about I just show you guys what I just got?
   

   
  Haven't even opened them. Will report back in a few.


----------



## vaxick

After looking over this thread, it looks like the XB90EX's might be right for me.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sure. How about I just show you guys what I just got?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even opened them. Will report back in a few.


 
  Lets see how a new non-nanotube stacks up.  Looking forward to it Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me do a burn in overnight before I write impressions. These need burn in. So far they have a familiar JVC tuning..This is yet another company that is taking some design cues from AT. These have a mini air chamber out back. More space for them drivers to breathe. I ordered one of these while I was ordering the HA-S400 from buyfromjapan. Commence burn in.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sure. How about I just show you guys what I just got?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even opened them. Will report back in a few.


 
   
   
  I knew that was the iem you were talking about  waiting for the impressions - looks like the first iem jvc tried this air chamber thing with...


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> After looking over this thread, it looks like the XB90EX's might be right for me.


 
   
   
  I thought so too, thus I ordered a pair of those. will write if I was wrong or not when I get them in couple of days lol .


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow. Overnight burn in and these are starting to impress. lol. Been A/Bing the FX101 and the FX40. We might have another winner in our midst! I want to listen to these all day and get used to their sound. So this air chamber seems to make a difference in sound tuning for these earphones. More soon.


----------



## eke2k6

I'm really shocked by these earpods. 
   
  I started playing Far Cry 2 again to warm up for the release of FC3, and I'm using my earpods. Spatial positioning is great, explosions and gunshots sound very realistic, and just the expansiveness of the soundstage agrees very well with the open landscape design of the game.
   
  These are definitely my new recommendation for people who need iphone friendly earphones on a budget.


----------



## phantompersona

Can't wait to hear your final verdict fx-31's.


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks eric, I'll wait for further impressions from you but I'll take your word that these would be something I'd enjoy.  Always been curious about the FA's but didn't realize they had something affordable to try out that wasn't the earbud designed forte's.


 
  Looking at the design of the nozzle of the forte models, it seems that you can put tips on them as if they are iems


----------



## ericp10

A little update on the FAD Adagio III. The bass is phenomenal! Yes, the bass is is as large (if not just a tick or two shy) as the XB90. But what is even more amazing is the soundstage. The soundstage is inline and comparable to the soundstage in the IE8, but without the veil over the sound that I sensed in the Senn. I think the mids take a bit of a back seat to the bass (but I wouldn't call the mids recessed). What you get is vocals that aren't as forward as they are in D80 and D70 as a comparison, but you get a sweeping large soundstage for an instrument like the acoustic piano. I mean there are few other IEMs that I've heard that has made the piano sound so full. Treble.... Now treble is interesting. If you like highs that are sort of harshed (EX600 or EX1000), well this won't be the earphone for you. I find the treble to be just enough for my ears with nice extension. But here's the rub: the III is a wide-bore nozzle. Usually I've found that tips with the widest tip end helps bring the most music out of the IEMs with widest nozzles. I've been tip rolling and threw on some Auvio tips. Well that was much too much bass to my ears and it seem to diminish the highs. But I decided to try tips with a smaller opening. First, I used some tips from the M4. It gave some improvement in the highs, but the sound was still kind of off to me. I rarely like standard tips, and those were just okay (the ones that came with the IEM). Then I decided to dig out some Sony hybrids some friends sent to me a while back. BAM! (pun intended). Bass is still impactful; the mids are pushed a bit more forwards; and the highs are pushed a bit more forward too. A perfect blend of the entire sound spectrum on a wide soundstage palette. 

 I want to say something about the bass again. This BAM system gives a powerful bass that's very clean. It reminds of the bass of the DDM, except that bass never sounded as clean. I wouldn't call the sound of the III warm or cool at this point, but it is a dry sound. Is it better than other IEMs in its price realm (AF56, CKM500, D80/D70, etc.)?  Well, it's better than the CKM500 to my ears definitely. The others, I wouldn't say it's better or worst. I would say it does some things better (like the massive soundstage), but it really depends on the individual's sound preferences. Overall in sound, I think the JVCs still possess the best sound quality, but the III doesn't sound like any other IEM I own right now - and it sounds damn good! So that's a plus in my book.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I'm really shocked by these earpods.
> 
> I started playing Far Cry 2 again to warm up for the release of FC3, and I'm using my earpods. Spatial positioning is great, explosions and gunshots sound very realistic, and just the expansiveness of the soundstage agrees very well with the open landscape design of the game.
> 
> These are definitely my new recommendation for people who need iphone friendly earphones on a budget.


 
  Damn it eke makes me really want to try them earpods now, get on it Dsnuts! LoL
   
  @ericp looks like you found a winner there. Just for reference are these the sony tips you used?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Sony-EPEX10A-BLK-Replacement-Earbuds/dp/B001RB24UA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349635934&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+tips
   
  If so, looks like these are a must own tips as well as the Auvio ones, too bad Radio Shack no longer carries those any more, sad.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it eke makes me really want to try them earpods now, get on it Dsnuts! LoL
> 
> @ericp looks like you found a winner there. Just for reference are these the sony tips you used?
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, those are the Sony tips sfwalcer.


----------



## cyloh

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow. Overnight burn in and these are starting to impress. lol. Been A/Bing the FX101 and the FX40. We might have another winner in our midst! I want to listen to these all day and get used to their sound. So this air chamber seems to make a difference in sound tuning for these earphones. More soon.


 

 Awaiting your further impressions. Should have did a combined shipping of these with my S500 & 400, only if I had noticed earlier.
   
  Just hoping the FX31 are a step up from SHE3580. I read that the FX40s > SHE350 too, but seems like they're too bright on the top end.


----------



## mochill

Earpods are great and i sold 4 iphone 5 for 40$ lol


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> A little update on the FAD Adagio III. The bass is phenomenal! Yes, the bass is is as large (if not just a tick or two shy) as the XB90. But what is even more amazing is the soundstage. The soundstage is inline and comparable to the soundstage in the IE8, but without the veil over the sound that I sensed in the Senn. I think the mids take a bit of a back seat to the bass (but I wouldn't call the mids recessed). What you get is vocals that aren't as forward as they are in D80 and D70 as a comparison, but you get a sweeping large soundstage for an instrument like the acoustic piano. I mean there are few other IEMs that I've heard that has made the piano sound so full. Treble.... Now treble is interesting. If you like highs that are sort of harshed (EX600 or EX1000), well this won't be the earphone for you. I find the treble to be just enough for my ears with nice extension. But here's the rub: the III is a wide-bore nozzle. Usually I've found that tips with the widest tip end helps bring the most music out of the IEMs with widest nozzles. I've been tip rolling and threw on some Auvio tips. Well that was much too much bass to my ears and it seem to diminish the highs. But I decided to try tips with a smaller opening. First, I used some tips from the M4. It gave some improvement in the highs, but the sound was still kind of off to me. I rarely like standard tips, and those were just okay (the ones that came with the IEM). Then I decided to dig out some Sony hybrids some friends sent to me a while back. BAM! (pun intended). Bass is still impactful; the mids are pushed a bit more forwards; and the highs are pushed a bit more forward too. A perfect blend of the entire sound spectrum on a wide soundstage palette.
> 
> I want to say something about the bass again. This BAM system gives a powerful bass that's very clean. It reminds of the bass of the DDM, except that bass never sounded as clean. I wouldn't call the sound of the III warm or cool at this point, but it is a dry sound. Is it better than other IEMs in its price realm (AF56, CKM500, D80/D70, etc.)?  Well, it's better than the CKM500 to my ears definitely. The others, I wouldn't say it's better or worst. I would say it does some things better (like the massive soundstage), but it really depends on the individual's sound preferences. Overall in sound, I think the JVCs still possess the best sound quality, but the III doesn't sound like any other IEM I own right now - and it sounds damn good! So that's a plus in my book.


 
  very interested in this, I have the re272 on the way, but always keep one bass phone at hand as well.  What caught my eye though was you soundstaging comments on the piano, my favourite artist is Ludovico Einaudi so now im very tempted to try this out   How long did Shipping from AJ take?  cheers


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Earpods are great and i sold 4 iphone 5 for 40$ lol


 

 OMG OMG OMG, you selling iphone 5s for $40's a pop, hook a brotha up mochill!!!
   
  And it comes with those earpods for FREE, deal of a century herrrr.
   
  Forget this cheapo discovery thread, I need to be on that $40 iphone 5 one mochill is on.


----------



## dwatanabe

how would you guys compare the fx40s to re zeroes?


----------



## DannyBai

@eric
   
  You've convinced me to order a pair of the FAD's.  Sounds too good to pass up and the price is right.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> @eric
> 
> You've convinced me to order a pair of the FAD's.  Sounds too good to pass up and the price is right.


 
   
  Ditto..


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai and Carisan I'm moret impressed each moment I spend with it. I don't think either one of you will be disappointed.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can feel that train starting to toot them horns.! A bit off topic but. Don't know if you guys heard about the XBA-3s at future shop being sold for $100.
   
  I managed to luck out. No I ain't Canadian but my best friend is. I told him to look into it for me and what you know. It looks like I will be the lucky recipient of a brand new XBA-3 for $100. The very last one they had there too as the deal was too good to be true it seems. But it was a legit deal.
   
  But I did hear Sony is matching prices so it might be worth calling up your local Sony style shop to grab what I feel is a mighty deal indeed.


----------



## s0lar

Quote: 





dwatanabe said:


> how would you guys compare the fx40s to re zeroes?


 
  RE-ZERO is less bright. FX40 has a slight V-shaped sound. RE-ZERO is much flatter and has more treble extension.
  Bass quantity is higher with FX40. I don't own a RE-ZERO anymore so can't give more impressions.
   
  I'm not really impressed by FX40, soundstage is narrow and they are bright. Bass is good though and mids are fine. Perhaps they need some burn-in.
   
  Could be tips, seal, ... but still not what I expected.
  I am getting more sceptical when I read about another amazing, cheap IEM here. After 5 minutes of impressions I start reading things about the sound that makes me think how can you tell this this soon. It takes me at least 5 songs to get an idea and another 5 songs to get basic impressions.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can feel that train starting to toot them horns.! A bit off topic but. Don't know if you guys heard about the XBA-3s at future shop being sold for $100.
> 
> I managed to luck out. No I ain't Canadian but my best friend is. I told him to look into it for me and what you know. It looks like I will be the lucky recipient of a brand new XBA-3 for $100. The very last one they had there too as the deal was too good to be true it seems. But it was a legit deal.
> 
> But I did hear Sony is matching prices so it might be worth calling up your local Sony style shop to grab what I feel is a mighty deal indeed.


 
   
  I bought one through a head-fi'er as well. I guess we'll be getting them at the same time.


----------



## Swimsonny

You must of all missed my adagio III review a few months back


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> You must of all missed my adagio III review a few months back


 
  I was just wondering about that - I clearly remember you reviewing those and it didn't cause any excitement that time... I guess you should've posted that review here, if you wanted to hype it up lol


----------



## nihontoman

yeaaah, my sonys are here!!! I just need to go and get them from the shipping agent. will come back with some initial impressions in several hours 
   
  I've never been this excited since the last time I had sex :\ gosh, I need to ease up on this whole iem business before it's too late


----------



## Swimsonny

nihontoman said:


> I was just wondering about that - I clearly remember you reviewing those and it didn't cause any excitement that time... I guess you should've posted that review here, if you wanted to hype it up lol




Yeh it was good but way too much bass to get excited over. It IS good but I would not hype it at all. I have posted here before but was for the Beyer XP series, 3 especially I really think one if you guys should get one, they are AWESOME!


----------



## ericp10

Everyone (as we keep saying) hears differently. Swimsonny is not wrong in the way he hears the III. Neither am I. When we speak of soundstage I've noticed that a few people have different meaning to that terminology. I think the III has a wide expansive soundstage. Some others may hear the soundstage as something different. 
   
  I agree that the III has a LOT OF BASS!! (actually the XB90 has more), but I disagree that it's nothing to get excited about. If you're a basshead, it's a lot to get excited about. If you're not a basshead and like a more neutral sound, then this IEM is not for you. I like a variety of sound signatures, but I'm more of a basshead than not one. Also, as I've found out, the bass can be tamed somewhat depending on the tips. This is a very nice IEM for the money. Is it a giant killer?  No. But from the $150 range and below it sits toward the tops to my ears.
   
  Congrats Dsnuts on the Sony XBA-3. That seems like a great price. I wish I hadn't spent so much on the XBA-4, but I still think it's better sounding than it gets credit for. But $200 or less for those XBAs definitely makes them worth it I believe.


----------



## Swimsonny

I can for one though agree on the soundstage it is Huge HUGE HUGE!!!!! So are other FADs I have heard not including the adagio V which is smaller. However this is at the end of the day a bad head ohone and whole I can appreciate that it's not my preferred preference.

Oh and these are also really tip dependent!


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> I can feel that train starting to toot them horns.! A bit off topic but. Don't know if you guys heard about the XBA-3s at future shop being sold for $100.
> 
> I managed to luck out. No I ain't Canadian but my best friend is. I told him to look into it for me and what you know. It looks like I will be the lucky recipient of a brand new XBA-3 for $100. The very last one they had there too as the deal was too good to be true it seems. But it was a legit deal.
> 
> But I did hear Sony is matching prices so it might be worth calling up your local Sony style shop to grab what I feel is a mighty deal indeed.




I managed to get one of these XBA3 and have been using them all weekend. At $99 they really are good! The have large bass but not at the expense of the mids and the treble is clear without any spikes. The treble is never sibilant in my opinion but I prefer a slightly edgier treble at the risk of sibilance. 

I am actually enjoying the XBA3 more than my GR07 MK2. The stronger bass just makes the XBA3 funner to listen to. The GR07 is more balanced though. Detail wise I think they are about the same with each having areas where they are better at but overall they balance out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea I thought it was a typo when I got on Futureshop web site. I lucked out as my buddy who lives in Vancouver ended up snagging the last pair they had near his house. I also lucked out just now as I just got the last pair of UE6000 at the U.S. Apple store it seems..Nope just checked. They got more. Hey guys read this.
   
   The UE-6000 has a very heavy bass, and when i-device bass reducer is used, the sound becomes the best I've heard, which goes up to the Sennheiser HD800 and 40 other headphones in between. With that EQ enabled, the sound is better than the new Sennheiser Amperior. Bass goes full-strength down to 30 hz at least, mids are warm and lush, but uncolored, and the highs compare well to my favorite for highs - the $700 Shure 1840. Note that probably any other review you read will not use bass reduction, and thus you'll not see a report on the amazing potential of this UE-6000 headphone. It's that good.

    Was this useful?

   


 After this read and Tylls glowing review of them as these are going on his wall of fame. SOLD!


----------



## Dsnuts

So you guys been waiting for something on these. Well here it is. I bought these the last time I was on ebay ordering the HA-S400 which is fantastic JVC product that you all should look into when they come to the states. Those on ears have 30mm Carbon Nanotube drivers and will cost a mere $25 or so on the streets. Anyway that is another product. These are JVCs unknown newest earphones the JVC FX31.
   

 *Specifications: *
 *Model: dynamic type *
 *Code ：1.2m（Y type ） 3.5 mm dia. 24 gold plated L type stereo mini plugs *
 *Playback frequency: 8 Hz-23000 Hz *
 *Impedance: 16 ohm *
 *Output sound pressure level: 101dB/1mW *
 *Weight: approx. 3.2 g (without code) *
 *Maximum allowable input: 200 mW IEC *

   
  As with any JVC product this year these definitely throw more than the cost payed for them. They cost currently on ebay for around $27 with about $13 shipped to you. As far as I know yet another Japan only product.  And these and the FX101 are the only 2 earphones that JVC did not use their astounding Carbon nanotube material so it seems they have faith in the old standard drivers as they still use them. But we all know the old drivers have been the industry standard for countless years for a reason. It is all about the tuning.
   
  The Looks of the earphones look bigger on the pics but these are actually very small, one of the most comfy earphones I have ever put into my ears actually as much like the FX40 use an overall smaller housing and smaller drivers..The build is identical to the FX40. Exact actually. Including minimal microphonics which I love about JVC stuff. The packaging is similar to the Philips or Panasonic earphones in that it is a bare minimum packaging. Extra tips in the 3 sizes and a clip but no pouch.
  So it seems these were made for your consumer to pick up and start enjoying with your phone or dap.And for the intended use they shine.  What is interesting is how they tuned these. This is what I mean. Read on.
   
   
  The sound?
   
  Sparkly treble is the main feature of these earphones. Treble fans should take note. These have a sparkle to the treble that I haven't heard since the old JVC FXC51. I would say about equal to them actually.  More colored in the upper spectrum? Yes. So much so I had to burn them in right away to see if it settles. And settle they have after 40 hours of burn in. The mids are at a neutral level but since the highs and the bass has a bit more presence we will call it the U of JVC.. 
   
  The highs are more refined over the FX101 and I would say have a similar level of emphasis as the FX40. However a bit more colored. The mids while accurate are somewhat flat in sound and not as forward as I would like them to be especially the upper mids to go with the sparkly treble. Instrument separation and definition is clean but I can't help but notice the laid back mids in comparison the sparkle these have..Sibilance on some tunes are detectable but nothing that will make you cringe. Probably one of the best examples of sparkle in your treble I have heard. The air chamber I noticed help the definition in the tunes I am hearing and while these earphones are small in nature has a nice sense of space in ear for stage. It is not wide nor small. Average at best. Depth of your tunes benefits from the bigger back end so nice depth to the definition as well.
   
  The bass end is interesting. As crystalline as the highs are at picking up the little nuances of them highs the bass end is full on. The bass end is somewhere between the FX101 and the FX40.  In other words solid. The bass will surprise you as they don't seem like a bassy type iem and they aren't but when Lil wayne throws them Low lo beats that textured sub bass hit smooth deep and even. So the bass end is all smiles. Just as detailed as it is in the highs. The mid bass is lesser than the sub bass emphasis but for the most part Just like all the other JVC headphones this year JVC did not leave out the bass end for these earphones. Perfect for this sound actually.. EDM, Hip Hop. Modern music sound fantastic on the earphones.
   
  Now this is the part that I am somewhat mixed up about. Do I recommend these? Yes and no. What I mean by this? As sparkly and somewhat special I find the sound to the full on sub bass these have. I feel the FX40 and the FX101 both offer a similar type sound and in some cases does things a bit better than these for not even half the cost. But for the guys that don't own a FX40 and or a FX101. These FX31s offer some of the better parts of both earphones while throwing out something that is special on these over them..That crazy crystal like sparkle for one. I also feel the definition in the sound is a step above the FX40 and the bass a bit tighter than the FX101 while reaching just as deep. 
   
  With so many new products that will be out this year these are going to be another product much like the FX3X. Special in their own right yet will not get much attention..Fans of sparkly treble and deep full sub bass. Check them out in your favorite color. If not. Now you know what they are like. I feel these are an unofficial upgrade to both the FX40 and the FX101. There are enough sound refinements to these that justifies the bump in cost I would say. Plus they are some of the most comfy earphones on this planet. Similar size to the SHE3580.


----------



## nihontoman

I just got the Sony Xb90EX and do you wanna know what my impressions are? ok. I'll tell you - Damn, these Dual driver Able Planets are ******** awesome lol. 
   
  I'll write some more impressions on these a bit later, but for now I have to say that you guys that liked XB90EX should definitely check out Able Planet SI500. 
   
   
  BTW, I like sonys very, very much. out of the box they sound amazing. will burn them in and add some more impressions. It's not like sony's are inferior to these - on the contrary, almost everything on these are better than on able planet but right now I feel that they are faster than sonys. this especially shows in fast and busy rock passages. maybe some burn in will take care of this...
   
  oh, and if you still don't get it - go and order Able Planets. for 30 $ that I got them, these are unbelievable. heck, even for  the 60-80-ish mark that they are right now, they are definitely worth checking out.


----------



## rickdohc

JVC is trowing out so many products, its crazy.. whats up with these guys!!?!?!?


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the review on those jvc's ds. I'll be content with the nanotubes.


----------



## Dsnuts

They actually sound very nice it is that the FXD earphones are above these so it makes no sense to get these over the FXD earphones. I think if the FX101 or the FX40 didn't exist these would be something else but since they do and for the cost you can get a FXD for just a bit more these will certainly be overlooked.


----------



## nihontoman

I'm loving sonys much more now. I don't know why, but after about a 1.5 hours of burn in, they became so much more detailed :| it's not my brain playing tricks, because I've compared it to the able planet once again and they don't seem as speedy compared to sonys any more. more than that - sonys now handle rock passages much better :/ it's weird, I'm sure it's not subjective but they sound much better after several hours of use/burn in  call me crazy or whatever. oh, by the way - these go uo quite high - 17khz at normal listening volumes and up to 20 if you cranck the volume a bit. sub bass - well, I feel and kinda hear it at 20hz, and feel it till about 15 lol. 
   
  I really like how there is literary no mid bass hump that I despise so. sub-bass is not your one note bass thing - it's really accurate and quantity is pretty good. a little better than my able planet. mids are as good or better than what you'll hear on able planet and upper extension is better also.it's sparkly - v ery sparkly, even sibilant at some point but nothing serious. so yeah - I guess higher amount of treble will be too much for me (but I still want the JVC FXD80 lol). details are lot more than in the able planets or anything I've heard frankly 
   
  sound stage is wide. sounds come from outside of ears - not inside and stereo imaging is gorgeous. it creates an illusion of a very wide stage. you guys were right saying that orchetra music sounds great on these. 
   
  build quality and comfort are really good too - they have some smart fellas working on the design of these iems - enormous housings are really comfortable to fit. I've changed the tip to able planet stock mediums - these fit great and sound great. meelec m21 tips were too wide, they fit very loosely and one of them even got stuck in my ear when trying to remove...
   
  feel free to ask me anything. I'll try and answer all of the questions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your diggin on them XB90s. They are a blast to listen to indeed..You are just getting used to their sound is what it is. I would burn them in real good. You will hear stuff in the mids you have never heard before on really good recordings..Listen to everything you have and you will get some crazy sounds you have never heard before. It did that for me at least.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Glad your diggin on them XB90s. They are a blast to listen to indeed..You are just getting used to their sound is what it is. I would burn them in real good. You will hear stuff in the mids you have never heard before on really good recordings..Listen to everything you have and you will get some crazy sounds you have never heard before. It did that for me at least.


 
  thanks. they really sound good. and the absence of that annoying mid bass hump is a big plus for these headphones - I'm listening to susumu hirasawas albinioni's adagio and god - I didn't have any idea this piece of music sounded like this 
   
  now only thing to do is to burn them in real good and enjoy 
   
  thanks for recommendations guys - they really helped


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think the III has a wide expansive soundstage. Some others may hear the soundstage as something different.


 
   


swimsonny said:


> I can for one though agree on the soundstage it is Huge HUGE HUGE!!!!! So are other FADs I have heard not including the adagio V which is smaller. However this is at the end of the day a bad head ohone and whole I can appreciate that it's not my preferred preference.
> Oh and these are also really tip dependent!


   

   
   
  Which do you think has the larger soundstage?
   
  The adagio III or the xb90ex?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> Which do you think has the larger soundstage?
> 
> The adagio III or the xb90ex?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  XB90 = Taller
   
  III = Wider 

 in sound that is


----------



## ericp10

I'm doing extensive burn in on the III now, so I'm won't listen to it for about two or three days.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am burning in the FX31 as well. The thing is if the mids fill out even just a little on these. It will be a game changer. Lol..JVC iems are funny as they change much from open box with burn in so we will see where these go with burn in. The highs are much better than on open box..These remind me a lot of the FXC51s but a closed version.


----------



## mochill

As i thought the fx31 is an upgrade to the fx8(riptidz) which from dsnuts description is similar the only thing is that the riptidz is missing some sub bass....now i must order them sexy purple ones


----------



## abc87

Hi guys,
   
  I have been lurking for some time now and after reading all your great reviews about the xb90ex (thanks for that!) I just ordered them from Japan through Amazon.
  But I have a small question about the ear tips. In an earlier post Dsnuts wrote that with the bigger wider meelec tips (TS3-SF-L-50-BK I guess) the sound of the xb90ex was even better. In another post Nihontoman stated that his meelec ear tips got stuck in his ears when trying to remove them. So my question is, Dsnuts what meelec ear tips did you use and are these the same Nihontoman uses? And do these tips perfectly fit on the xb90ex? Because I am considering to order the meelec tips too.
   
  Thank you for all the great efforts on this forum!
   
  Alex from The Netherlands


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





abc87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been lurking for some time now and after reading all your great reviews about the xb90ex (thanks for that!) I just ordered them from Japan through Amazon.
> But I have a small question about the ear tips. In an earlier post Dsnuts wrote that with the bigger wider meelec tips (TS3-SF-L-50-BK I guess) the sound of the xb90ex was even better. In another post Nihontoman stated that his meelec ear tips got stuck in his ears when trying to remove them. So my question is, Dsnuts what meelec ear tips did you use and are these the same Nihontoman uses? And do these tips perfectly fit on the xb90ex? Because I am considering to order the meelec tips too.
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Hello. good choice you made there going for xb90ex  hope you'll like them.
   
  as for the tips - yes, those are the tips I wanted to fit on, but my guess is that the ones that I tried to use were already old and heavily used.  Meelec M21 has wider nozzle than sony and that as well as the age had some effect on them I guess  on the other hand, I'm now using medium tips that came with my able planet. These didn't see any use and are quite a sturdy fit on sonys' somewhat smaller nozzle. these have exactle the same bore diameter as the meelecs and I'm pretty sure meelecs will be o.k. too, if they are new and in your case they will be new  so no worries, order them and enjoy. they are perfect shape, slightly more comfortable than able planet tips but oh well 
   
   

  all this talk about tips reminded me that I have some iems that came stock with my sony ericsson xperia (which sound pretty damn nice) and their tips are also wide bored and now that I've tried them - the most comfortable on sonys  I'm not kidding, almost everything is the same as the meelec tips but somehow they isolate better and fit better... strange :/


----------



## live1

nihontoman said:


> Hello. good choice you made there going for xb90ex  hope you'll like them.
> 
> as for the tips - yes, those are the tips I wanted to fit on, but my guess is that the ones that I tried to use were already old and heavily used.  Meelec M21 has wider nozzle than sony and that as well as the age had some effect on them I guess  on the other hand, I'm now using medium tips that came with my able planet. These didn't see any use and are quite a sturdy fit on sonys' somewhat smaller nozzle. these have exactle the same bore diameter as the meelecs and I'm pretty sure meelecs will be o.k. too, if they are new and in your case they will be new  so no worries, order them and enjoy. they are perfect shape, slightly more comfortable than able planet tips but oh well


did u say the sonys are bright in the highs?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





live1 said:


> did u say the sonys are bright in the highs?


 
  I wouldn't say bright, rather sparkly I guess...


----------



## Dsnuts

The highs one the XB90EX on open box sound almost recessed..It is the reason why they sound so smooth on open box. Surprisingly enough after a solid burn in and tip change the highs have much better presence and ends up being solid. The highs on Sony iems and headphones are rolled off meaning there will be no harshness or sibilance to any of your music. Compared to many other iems the highs are actually tame in comparison but I wouldn't say lacking in any way. If it was up to me I would add maybe a bit more emphasis but for what is on there there they sound great. You get a big bold smooth deep sound with the XB90EX..


----------



## abc87

Thank you very much for your answers!


----------



## live1

dsnuts said:


> The highs one the XB90EX on open box sound almost recessed..It is the reason why they sound so smooth on open box. Surprisingly enough after a solid burn in and tip change the highs have much better presence and ends up being solid. The highs on Sony iems and headphones are rolled off meaning there will be no harshness or sibilance to any of your music. Compared to many other iems the highs are actually tame in comparison but I wouldn't say lacking in any way. If it was up to me I would add maybe a bit more emphasis but for what is on there there they sound great. You get a big bold smooth deep sound with the XB90EX..


thanks ds these are my next iem.as i hate sibbalence


----------



## live1

nihontoman said:


> I wouldn't say bright, rather sparkly I guess...
> [/quotewhen u say sparkly these are not sibbalence at all are they as i hate any sibbalence .and dont like eq ing out the highs


----------



## live1

nihontoman said:


> I wouldn't say bright, rather sparkly I guess...


in your review of the sonys u mention sibbalence in them ,but ds says there are zero sibbalence ,i need to be sure the highs aint to sparkly and sibbalence as i hate that


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





live1 said:


> in your review of the sonys u mention sibbalence in them ,but ds says there are zero sibbalence ,i need to be sure the highs aint to sparkly and sibbalence as i hate that


 
  I guess it's just me - I'm too sensitive to high frequencies... also, the sibilance I experienced was only with one track and very minimal at that.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I guess it's just me - I'm too sensitive to high frequencies... also, the sibilance I experienced was only with one track and very minimal at that.


 
  Have you tried the monoprice 8320 IEMs? If so, how do they compare to the xb90ex in sibilance? Because I had to EQ the treble down several DBs without it killing my ears haha.


----------



## live1

nihontoman said:


> I guess it's just me - I'm too sensitive to high frequencies... also, the sibilance I experienced was only with one track and very minimal at that.


me too im sensitive to sibbalence too. may pass on these and get the cheap fx3x ebay seller pandjshop 30 dollars .any1 know if he is legit.he is like 30 dollars cheaper also states genuine in massive text next to his iem ,why would you state genuine .ps do they even make fake fx3x yet


----------



## Dsnuts

There is more of a chance for sibilance on the X3X than the XB90. There is no chance for sibilance on the XB90. The X3X need a long burn in for the highs to mellow. The XB90 need a long burn in for the highs to show.. If you want something in that price range I believe there is a used pair of XB60EX floating around the sale forums. I would check there. Here you go. http://www.head-fi.org/t/629348/sony-xb60ex#post_8731941


----------



## DannyBai

The XB30EX and XB60EX has a tendency for more sibilance than the XB90EX.  I am extremely sensitive to sibilance and the XB90EX hasn't bothered me so far but I noticed it with the 30 and 60's.  Mind you, the 90's has a lot more burn in.


----------



## live1

ok thanks for that mate.i think ill save up for the xe90 .and forget x3x for now but 20 pound shipped to uk is temptin hope they aint fake crap. ,i want em both tbh


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha ya so I might have to revise my review a bit. Lol. I will wait till I get at least another 50 hours of burn in. Lets just say all JVC earphones benefit from burn in and these are no exception. Expect a revision on the FX31 impression..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea I thought it was a typo when I got on Futureshop web site. I lucked out as my buddy who lives in Vancouver ended up snagging the last pair they had near his house. I also lucked out just now as I just got the last pair of UE6000 at the U.S. Apple store it seems..Nope just checked. They got more. Hey guys read this.
> 
> The UE-6000 has a very heavy bass, and when i-device bass reducer is used, the sound becomes the best I've heard, which goes up to the Sennheiser HD800 and 40 other headphones in between. With that EQ enabled, the sound is better than the new Sennheiser Amperior. Bass goes full-strength down to 30 hz at least, mids are warm and lush, but uncolored, and the highs compare well to my favorite for highs - the $700 Shure 1840. Note that probably any other review you read will not use bass reduction, and thus you'll not see a report on the amazing potential of this UE-6000 headphone. It's that good.
> 
> ...


 

 Does that mean no SONY MDR 1Rs for you since you seem to have had your mind set on these UE6000s? I would go for these as well cuz they are the best bang for the buck and even have built-in noise cancelling/ amp features for only $200. AND they seem to sound spectacular when none of those features are on, is a win win. 
   
  Although for looks and style the sony's are the clear winner. Are the m100s still under your radar, cuz all the new features are so nice if you are a gamer, etc. Pretty versatile set of cans as well for $300, although the UE6000 seems like the clear winner just for pure music enjoyment on the go.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha ya so I might have to revise my review a bit. Lol. I will wait till I get at least another 50 hours of burn in. Lets just say all JVC earphones benefit from burn in and these are no exception. Expect a revision on the FX31 impression..


 
   
  Eagerly awaiting !   ...I've seen these available locally at really affordable prices.
  If they're even comparable to the FX40....


----------



## nihontoman

Very pleased with sony XB90EX. I'm amazed honestly at how much detauil these iems show with so much sub-bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Does that mean no SONY MDR 1Rs for you since you seem to have had your mind set on these UE6000s? I would go for these as well cuz they are the best bang for the buck and even have built-in noise cancelling/ amp features for only $200. AND they seem to sound spectacular when none of those features are on, is a win win.
> 
> Although for looks and style the sony's are the clear winner. Are the m100s still under your radar, cuz all the new features are so nice if you are a gamer, etc. Pretty versatile set of cans as well for $300, although the UE6000 seems like the clear winner just for pure music enjoyment on the go.


 
  The UE6000s I will get here soon will let you guys know how I feel about them and I hope to hear from Danny as well as he bought his before I got around ordering mines. As for the Sony's. I am gonna see how the M-100 stack up to the Sony's. For now I plan on the Sony's but the M-100 is gaining some steam as the first batch of them are starting to roll in.
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Eagerly awaiting !   ...I've seen these available locally at really affordable prices.
> If they're even comparable to the FX40....


 
   Go get yourself a pair. I will write more about them once I feel burn in has taken place. I am around 60 hours and the sound has gotten better in every single way as expected.  I want to hit 100 hours or so before writing more about them but if you can snap a pair for cheap. Go for it. These are starting to separate from the FX40 level. In other words these are not only sounding much better from initial impression. They are starting to shine.. Lets just say what I wanted to happen from this sound is starting to happen. I am willing these things to take shape. Well with the help of aggressive burn in. Lol. See what you think Ghost.
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Very pleased with sony XB90EX. I'm amazed honestly at how much detauil these iems show with so much sub-bass.


 
   
  Now you are getting used to their sound. And yes this is the reason why I love these as well. That deep detail with the monster sub bass.


----------



## ericp10

Ordered Brainswavz first dual dynamic drivers IEM, the R1 (what's wrong with me?). Couldn't pass up on the introductory $34 price. I'll let you guys know something once I hear it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those look interesting for certain. I know you have a soft spot for dual dynamics. Those are a great price too. I am tempted to try them myself but I have so much on my plate right now. Lol. Interested in your take of them Ericp.


----------



## nihontoman

I'd check out those dual dynamics but my policy is not to buy iems more often, than once in three months or so


----------



## Vain III

Worst experience ever. Last night one of my monster triple flange slipped off my FX40s and went deep into my ear. It took me a few hours to loosen the seal and pull it out with tweezers. I'm going to stay away from my 40s until I buy some new tips; for them to slip off like that must be due to wear. They have become super soft lately.
   
  Which Mee duels fit the FX40?
   
  Using my F38s over ear for now.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Ordered Brainswavz first dual dynamic drivers IEM, the R1 (what's wrong with me?). Couldn't pass up on the introductory $34 price. I'll let you guys know something once I hear it.


 
  Wow oh WOW!
  How many more IEMs need to tempt me!


----------



## Vain III

Half tempted to buy the R1s myself.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Which IEMs have you bought so far?


----------



## Omnom

Its not that I've bought them (can't afford them), but I'm saving up for 1 IEM, and all these little Gems keep popping up, and it keeps throwing me off my initial path!
  Haha
  I'm planning on getting either a
 XB90EX - So many have raved about the bass, and I really want to hear them! But the pricing is to high for me at the moment!
  FXD80 - Supposedly the other end of the sound spectrum, although it is cheaper, I still can't afford these prices!
  FX40 -  I just wanna straight up hear these!
  R1's - They really just intrigue me!

 I'm waiting on Dsnuts report, but I don't think I will be going for those FX31's, Sounds like they may be the neutral sounding IEMs, in between the 101s and 40s
   
  DAMN! Money is this Worlds Problem!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Its not that I've bought them (can't afford them), but I'm saving up for 1 IEM, and all these little Gems keep popping up, and it keeps throwing me off my initial path!
> Haha
> I'm planning on getting either a
> XB90EX - So many have raved about the bass, and I really want to hear them! But the pricing is to high for me at the moment!
> ...


 
   
   
  Now that I got my xb90ex, I'd say that if you want big clean bass without mid-bass hump (and this helps mid-range detailing soooo much) then go for xb90ex. these are very wide sounding, detailed and at the same time bassy earphones. though the main thing that shines about these is the midrange, that considering how much bass these output is beautiful. listening to some art blakey and the jazz messengers - reflections in blue, or ballad Medley is just soundgasmic  strings and wind instruments are really good on these, as well as vocals. these are really good. 
   
  funny thing is, I don't really like listening to hip-hop on these, cause the recording quality is generally bad (well, not counting in tech n9ne, nujabes and some others) and these just point out anything bad with the recordings 
   
  but I'm also really interested in JVC fxd80's, as they supposedly have better clarity and transparency, while still having decent amounts of bass.
   
  p.s. for he owners of the XB90EX - I'm considering some comfly foam tips but I'd rather not get them if they degrade sound quality. comfort is good and all, but not when the sound is the trade off. have you tried complys or any other foam tips? which ones fit the sony?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Its not that I've bought them (can't afford them), but I'm saving up for 1 IEM, and all these little Gems keep popping up, and it keeps throwing me off my initial path!
> Haha
> I'm planning on getting either a
> XB90EX - So many have raved about the bass, and I really want to hear them! But the pricing is to high for me at the moment!
> ...


 
  Thank you for your reply.
   
  How much do you have available to spend?


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> How much do you have available to spend?


 
  No problem at all!
  Yea as of now I'm not to certain, there are other life expenses needed to be put first and then perhaps I can splurge on some IEM's.
  But I reckon right now I may have around $40 to spend. Haha, I'm on my way to getting those XB90EX's... LOL
   
   

   Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Now that I got my xb90ex, I'd say that if you want big clean bass without mid-bass hump (and this helps mid-range detailing soooo much) then go for xb90ex. these are very wide sounding, detailed and at the same time bassy earphones. though the main thing that shines about these is the midrange, that considering how much bass these output is beautiful. listening to some art blakey and the jazz messengers - reflections in blue, or ballad Medley is just soundgasmic  strings and wind instruments are really good on these, as well as vocals. these are really good.
> 
> funny thing is, I don't really like listening to hip-hop on these, cause the recording quality is generally bad (well, not counting in tech n9ne, nujabes and some others) and these just point out anything bad with the recordings
> 
> ...






   
  Thanks for that, rest assured I will be getting these, I  just can't afford them, Haha.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> funny thing is, I don't really like listening to hip-hop on these, cause the recording quality is generally bad (well, not counting in tech n9ne, *Nujabes* and some others) and these just point out anything bad with the recordings


 
  Respect. Love his music.


----------



## Formula350

omnom said:


> Its not that I've bought them (can't afford them), but I'm saving up for 1 IEM, and all these little Gems keep popping up, and it keeps throwing me off my initial path!
> Haha
> I'm planning on getting either a
> 
> ...




I bought some FX40s over the summer, I was on vaca and accidentally left my marshmallows at home (which I think sound awesome). In Alaska everything pretty much is 1.5X more expensive than the lower 48, and I already knew that I could get them for ~$17 if I wanted to wait 4 weeks; I didn't  Managed to find them at a store finally and grabbed them for $30 lol 

Best.

Purchase.

*EVAR!!!*

Well, and this used Galaxy S "Fascinate" for $75 a week before I left! The two combined = pure awesomeness! Voodoo Sound kernel code really makes that WM8994 shine, and those FX40s amazed me more than the Marshmallows had lol  I had previously been a Shure believer (as my avatar may indicate) and I gave them up for those Marshmallows, but I don't ever foresee them coming out of their case now! The lows are great for the electronic-created music I listen to (Trance, Industrial, that sorta stuff), but the mids and highs aren't washed out. Actually, pre-break in the highs were a bit too harsh, which I worried about, but no longer are an issue. These are also the first earphoness I've had that I've felt zero desire to adjust the EQ with :blink: 

Sucky thing is that their cable really is crappy (does anyone offer a quality-done custom recable service?) :\ The shape is a bit awkward, but I've gotten used to it and it is overlookable given what they offer. Lastly, but totally unimportant IMO, the black paint on mine I notice is coming off on part of it and revealing the silver base color heh 

If they were $10 again, I'd buy two more pairs just to have backups!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Which IEMs have you bought so far?


 
   
  The majority of IEMs I've bought and heard should be in my signature at the bottom, Alberto01. If you mean Brainwavz, just the M4 and I'm waiting for the R1.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the fx31 and now a dd iem from brainwav for 35$ .......gotta get em


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered the fx31 and now a dd iem from brainwav for 35$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Mannz !   ...you're building an IEM museum ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You should buy yourself a camera first !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Go get yourself a pair. I will write more about them once I feel burn in has taken place. I am around 60 hours and the sound has gotten better in every single way as expected.  I want to hit 100 hours or so before writing more about them but if you can snap a pair for cheap. Go for it. These are starting to separate from the FX40 level. In other words these are not only sounding much better from initial impression. They are starting to shine.. Lets just say what I wanted to happen from this sound is starting to happen. I am willing these things to take shape. Well with the help of aggressive burn in. Lol. See what you think Ghost.


 
   
  Roger, Wilco !     ...I'm right on it !


----------



## rickdohc

ok. i know Tyll has a thread for these, but i am tempted to try these Zoro`s
  Downside and keeping me from buying them, is that they are Beats Clones.
   
   
  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57476696-47/noontec-zoro-a-new-high-for-$100-headphones/


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Mannz !   ...you're building an IEM museum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 agree here.. dude, buy a camera!


----------



## cyloh

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> ok. i know Tyll has a thread for these, but i am tempted to try these Zoro`s
> Downside and keeping me from buying them, is that they are Beats Clones.
> 
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57476696-47/noontec-zoro-a-new-high-for-$100-headphones/


 

 I've listened to them before, they compete well with the S500s to me although a totally different sound signature. As portables they're much more comfortable than the JVCs too.
   
  And they only cost $58 bucks here in Malaysia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Didn't get them for the same reason. But I might cave anytime though.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





cyloh said:


> I've listened to them before, they compete well with the S500s to me *although a totally different sound signature*. As portables they're much more comfortable than the JVCs too.
> 
> And they only cost $58 bucks here in Malaysia
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  can you describe it?  fun? analitical? ..etc?
  i got a nephew (sp) that wants some Beats and i am trying to talk him into these Zoro`s


----------



## cyloh

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> can you describe it?  fun? analitical? ..etc?
> i got a nephew (sp) that wants some Beats and i am trying to talk him into these Zoro`s


 

 Fun? Yeah I think they are with a larger than life sound. Definitely a wow factor going on with their sound.
   
  They're quite balanced though with both ends extending quite well. No sibilance and awesome bass.
   
  Their mids were bordering on shouty/overly energetic for me, but I might have set them on my noggin wrongly.
   
  This is my impression testing them for about 15 minutes.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





cyloh said:


> Fun? Yeah I think they are with a larger than life sound. Definitely a wow factor going on with their sound.
> 
> They're quite balanced though with both ends extending quite well. No sibilance and awesome bass.
> 
> ...


 
   
   

 Thanks, i will check them if there is still the "bonus code",  i am not feeling the $100.00 price.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The XB30EX and XB60EX has a tendency for more sibilance than the XB90EX.  I am extremely sensitive to sibilance and the XB90EX hasn't bothered me so far but I noticed it with the 30 and 60's.  Mind you, the 90's has a lot more burn in.


 
  The best part of these sonys is the smoothness, I cant get the highs harsh if i tried. Volume goes way up and you can realy feal that bass up close.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> There is more of a chance for sibilance on the X3X than the XB90. There is no chance for sibilance on the XB90. The X3X need a long burn in for the highs to mellow. The XB90 need a long burn in for the highs to show.. If you want something in that price range I believe there is a used pair of XB60EX floating around the sale forums. I would check there. Here you go. http://www.head-fi.org/t/629348/sony-xb60ex#post_8731941


 
  I have the x3x on the way and hopefully will tickle my fancy over the xb60, but I would love to try the Adagio III as well. If It wasnt for all these phones I would probably keep the xb60s, they sound great and I dont think I would fair too well with the bigger housing of the xb90s. These sound close enough. Cant keep them all.
  Hope to hear more details about the Adagio!


----------



## mochill

Read the review for the r1 and was like :0 gotta get them quick b4 the sale is over


----------



## dwatanabe

quisxx said:


> Respect. Love his music.




Nujabes is amazing. RIP.


----------



## dweaver

anybody that managed to get the XBA3's from the FS sale in Canada, have you recieved yours yet? Just curious what others think of the XBA3. Not sure what the heck is happening with me these days but man I am enjoying the heck out of the XBA3 this time around! They have a very nice bass in my opinion, it's heavy but in a really controlled enjoyable way.


----------



## Dsnuts

I should be getting them here in a couple days. I look forward to them. Was one of the better deals I have seen in a while. For now I have my UE6000 on my head. Great cans for $200 by the way. Punches above this price for certain.


----------



## Prakhar

Any updates on the FX31?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Mannz !   ...you're building an IEM museum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> agree here.. dude, buy a camera!


 
  Ricky ghost Hi-Fi5!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we should all donate some of our spare IEM change, that we have saved as the result of this discovery thread to mochill so he can buy his camera and finally show us some nice pics of that IEM museum he is building. I bet he already have the most extensive collection in the world right now, but just don't have photographic evidence of it yet.  It's as elusive as the abominable snowman.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Thanks, i will check them if there is still the "bonus code",  i am not feeling the $100.00 price.


 
  The Noontec Zoro's are interesting indeed, and I have been eyeing them for a while now, but it's still an on ears and I think the JVC S500s are probably more my cup of tea. But if they ever decide to make a over-ear/ full size version just like the beats studios oh man oh man, that would be crazy tempting.
   
  For $50 the zoros are a great buy, but for what they are hovering at right now, it's not bad but not a slickdeal that's for sure.


----------



## mochill

Couldn't get the r1 cuz paypal wouldn't let me use my gift card so instead i bought the vsonic gr99 and the super cheap kanen km-928.


----------



## mochill

My fx31 shipped


----------



## Prakhar

Dude. Camera. Now!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mochill said:


> My fx31 shipped


 

 Dude.. are you rich or what?


----------



## mochill

Nope only middle class.....wished i could of got the r1


----------



## mochill

It all makes sense now why the earpod sounds so good,because it is a bio-cellulose driver,so now need to burn it in for 300hrs + to bring out its full potential :0


----------



## dustdevil

Might go for the brainwavz r1


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> It all makes sense now why the earpod sounds so good,because it is a bio-cellulose driver,so now need to burn it in for 300hrs + to bring out its full potential :0


 
  source of the info please


----------



## Prakhar

Any updates on the cks99?


----------



## DannyBai

Listening to the Adagio III as I type.  The bass is big and impactful.  It's a different bass than XB90's because its not all sub-bass like the sony's.  There's lots of air moving through here for sure. The stage is big, its deep and wide.  Mids and highs sound very good too.  Really liking these right now and they are keepers.  This one is for the audiophile bassheads too.  Using the Auveo tips but sony hybrids sound pretty good too.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Listening to the Adagio III as I type.  The bass is big and impactful.  It's a different bass than XB90's because its not all sub-bass like the sony's.  There's lots of air moving through here for sure. The stage is big, its deep and wide.  Mids and highs sound very good too.  Really liking these right now and they are keepers.  This one is for the audiophile bassheads too.  Using the Auveo tips but sony hybrids sound pretty good too.


 
  well, sony does have mid-bass, it's just flat and not pronounced. This isn't the same for the sub-bass though  would really like to audition those FA earphones - they got me intrigued. especially the heaven IV....


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Listening to the Adagio III as I type.  The bass is big and impactful.  It's a different bass than XB90's because its not all sub-bass like the sony's.  There's lots of air moving through here for sure. The stage is big, its deep and wide.  Mids and highs sound very good too.  Really liking these right now and they are keepers.  This one is for the audiophile bassheads too.  Using the Auveo tips but sony hybrids sound pretty good too.


 
  Thought you would like it DannyBai. Yes it's a different sound than what most of us have heard out of a bassy earphone. Powerful sounding is the the best work I can come up with. The Sony hybrids will tame the bass a bit (not by much though) helping balance it a little bit with the rest of the sound spectrum. I haven't heard a earphone this bassy with such a wide soundstage since the IE8, yet it's much clearer in sound than the IE8 in my opinion. Can't wait for more impressions by you after burn-in.


----------



## 1ofamillion

I recently bough some HA-FX40's and I'm starting to really like them  I'm new to this forum and I figured it was about time I created an account to say thanks to everyone!


----------



## abc87

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Listening to the Adagio III as I type.  The bass is big and impactful.  It's a different bass than XB90's because its not all sub-bass like the sony's.  There's lots of air moving through here for sure. The stage is big, its deep and wide.  Mids and highs sound very good too.  Really liking these right now and they are keepers.  This one is for the audiophile bassheads too.  Using the Auveo tips but sony hybrids sound pretty good too.


 
  Just out of curiosity... I ordered the xb90ex earlier this week because I like a deep sounding bass. I also like a powerful midbass punch as I mostly listen to techno music. So I was wondering if it is possible to create this impactful punch by changing the midbass ranges in the equalizer a bit? What do you advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





abc87 said:


> Just out of curiosity... I ordered the xb90ex earlier this week because I like a deep sounding bass. I also like a powerful midbass punch as I mostly techno music. So I was wondering if it is possible to create this impactful punch by changing the midbass ranges in the equalizer a bit? What do you advice? Thanks in advance!


 
   
   
  I guess the sonys have enough juice in them to respond adequately to EQing. I haven't really tried, because it's just the way I like -mid bass is not emphasized and stays out of the mids and highs, but sub-bass is a real monster  only thing that comes close to it is the Radius ddm2 knockoff able planets...
   
  but as is, the punch is more than adequate, at least for me... midbass is there when it is called or and it is present with authority... I think you'll be hard pressed to find it lacking in anything...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> well, sony does have mid-bass, it's just flat and not pronounced. This isn't the same for the sub-bass though  would really like to audition those FA earphones - they got me intrigued. especially the heaven IV....


 
  Thanks for explanation of the mid-bass.  I'm just glad it's flat as I just tested it with eq and didn't care for it.  As for the FA's, the adagio is my first venture into the brand and it has me curious on their armatures as well.  Would love to hear the $1k plus earphones, but it's never going to happen.  I will be getting the S,A and SA on Monday to audition though.  I'll report after I have a listen.  
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thought you would like it DannyBai. Yes it's a different sound than what most of us have heard out of a bassy earphone. Powerful sounding is the the best work I can come up with. The Sony hybrids will tame the bass a bit (not by much though) helping balance it a little bit with the rest of the sound spectrum. I haven't heard a earphone this bassy with such a wide soundstage since the IE8, yet it's much clearer in sound than the IE8 in my opinion. Can't wait for more impressions by you after burn-in.


 
  I know Swimsonny reviewed these awhile back but didn't find his thread until you mentioned them here.  I agree on describing these as powerful and I am preferring these to the CKS90's and vPulse's that I also liked for bass.  The Sony's are different to most bassy earphones for me to keep them on a separate thrown.  The hybrids do tame down the bass and I like the differences between them and the Auveo's and to me it's worth changing them on occasion because both sound good so far.  I'll let me burn in overnight and see how they sound tomorrow.  
  Quote: 





abc87 said:


> Just out of curiosity... I ordered the xb90ex earlier this week because I like a deep sounding bass. I also like a powerful midbass punch as I mostly techno music. So I was wondering if it is possible to create this impactful punch by changing the midbass ranges in the equalizer a bit? What do you advice? Thanks in advance!


 
  I don't ever use eq but tried it out since you asked.  I messed around with it for awhile and this setting seemed to get more mid-bass out and it sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## abc87

I am really starting to like this forum, thank you very much guys! I'll let you know how I think about my new monsters as soon as I receive them. Great track btw DannyBai!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





abc87 said:


> I am really starting to like this forum, thank you very much guys! I'll let you know how I think about my new monsters as soon as I receive them!


 
  We need some more reviews of them so please share.  Hope you like them.


----------



## DannyBai

A quick note on the Adagio's.  As I'm mostly listening to heavy beat oriented electronic music, the mixture of mid-bass and sub-bass on these things are just awesome.  I'm not much for mid-bass but there's such good sub-bass mixed in these things that I'm enjoying the heck out of them.  I think the big stage helps a lot too.  Not the same when you throw in vocals though.  The bass sort of overpowers it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> A quick note on the Adagio's.  As I'm mostly listening to heavy beat oriented electronic music, the mixture of mid-bass and sub-bass on these things are just awesome.  I'm not much for mid-bass but there's such good sub-bass mixed in these things that I'm enjoying the heck out of them.  I think the big stage helps a lot too.  *Not the same when you throw in vocals though.  The bass sort of overpowers it.*


 
  I'm not getting that with xb90ex though... well, the bass is prominent, but vocals are never shadowed. maybe it also depends on recording, but I listen to quite a lot of hip-hop whitch is bass heavy, but if the recording is good, everything is fine. (sadly, most hip-hop recordings aren't really high quality  )


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> *I'm not getting that with xb90ex though... well, the bass is prominent, but vocals are never shadowed*. maybe it also depends on recording, but I listen to quite a lot of hip-hop whitch is bass heavy, but if the recording is good, everything is fine. (sadly, most hip-hop recordings aren't really high quality  )


 
  That's what I love about the 90's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Strange. Looks like my video playing days are over. Lol..


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea?


 
   
   
  something's wrong - I can't play the video


----------



## Prakhar

The new metal fx3xs are now only 50 dollars.
And the fx3x are 33.50 on ebay.

Tempted.


----------



## Dsnuts

What? These things.?
 Sub bass is strong with this one Luke! Older carbon drivers actually has bigger bass over the newer Carbon nanotube driver based headphones and earphones..You can tell they belong in the same family of drivers as these need a big burn in but. Those that are willing to do the burn will be rewarded with one of the best bass earphones around for the cost. Surprising stage both in depth and width to the sound on these too. Deep bass ports that throw down the low lo rumble..They purr with a good bass line.
   
  Guys that were fans of the FX1X and FX101. Both want a more refined and higher end bass earphone from what you got. That is what you get with these. Not to mention. That color is just nice. Makes me want to sell my standard version to get this one.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> What? These things.?
> Sub bass is strong with this one Luke! Older carbon drivers actually has bigger bass over the newer Carbon nanotube driver based headphones and earphones..You can tell they belong in the same family of drivers as these need a big burn in but. Those that are willing to do the burn will be rewarded with one of the best bass earphones around for the cost. Surprising stage both in depth and width to the sound on these too. Deep bass ports that throw down the low lo rumble..They purr with a good bass line.
> 
> Guys that were fans of the FX1X and FX101. Both want a more refined and higher end bass earphone from what you got. That is what you get with these. Not to mention. That color is just nice. Makes me want to sell my standard version to get this one.


 
  This is just new colouring right? They aren't redone apart from that right?
   
  Oh and these are the side grade to the CKS77 aye?
  Im not to sure if I should bite! But at $33.50 who can't,
  Its either this or $100 XB90EXs! 
 Although they are the Bass Kings!
   


> The new metal fx3xs are now only 50 dollars.
> And the fx3x are 33.50 on ebay.
> 
> Tempted.


 
  Help! Even I am!


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





> fx3x are 33.50 on ebay.


 
   
  Link please, I only saw them as $50 plus on ebay.


----------



## mochill

Earpod appreciation thread is where i heard about the bio - cellulose driver in the and i went omg :0 ....the gr07 aslo has that special bass texture to them aslo....oh what happened to the fx31 impression......im aslo gonna get the newer fx3x ...patiently waiting for my fx31, gr99 , and km-928 ;p


----------



## mochill

Never mind it was earpod-apple newest entry to earbud thread


----------



## Prakhar

Link:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/290777320080?redirect=mobile


----------



## Prakhar

Is the midbass on the fx3x strong?

I have about 60ish bucks to spend on new earphones... Looking for strong bass but also want good build.

Currently I am looking at the fx31, fx3x, she5105, factory reject cks77 or perhaps something else entirely (new discovery perhaps?)


----------



## atomikn00b

quick question.
  can anyone compare the jvc fxt90 and sony xb90ex?


----------



## ch1nkster

Just got the XB90EX's today from Accessoryjack; shipping took about a week. So far WOW that sub-bass hits so hard without being boomy. The highs are a bit recessed at this point though. I'm gonna give them a good burn in. 
   
  What tips are XB90 owners using, stock, foamies, or other buds? I put my favorite Shure earbuds on them but they fall off easily. The stock buds are sufficient for now though.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ch1nkster said:


> Just got the XB90EX's today from Accessoryjack; shipping took about a week. So far WOW that sub-bass hits so hard without being boomy. The highs are a bit recessed at this point though. I'm gonna give them a good burn in.
> 
> What tips are XB90 owners using, stock, foamies, or other buds? I put my favorite Shure earbuds on them but they fall off easily. The stock buds are sufficient for now though.


 
  Use wide bored tips. narrow bore tips don't really help with recessed highs and mids... something like meelec tips that come with the m21 should suffice.
   
http://www.meelec.com/category_s/383.htm
   
  any of these will be really good


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Is the midbass on the fx3x strong?
> I have about 60ish bucks to spend on new earphones... Looking for strong bass but also want good build.
> Currently I am looking at the fx31, fx3x, she5105, factory reject cks77 or perhaps something else entirely (new discovery perhaps?)


 
  Out of those you've listed I would reckon you should go for the FX3X, 
 I think I remember Dsnuts saying that they were side-grades to the CKS77, but if you considering factory rejects then definitely go for the FX3X, although I'm not to sure about the new coloured ones, they may have sound tweaks, but I'm not to sure. Does someone wanna make a comparo between the old and new FX3X, Im sure its nothing but different colours 

 Anyways I'm not to sure about the midbass, as I myself haven't heard the two, I'm presuming that the FX3X will have the most midbass out of those listed, but I again state that I have not heard any of them,
  Well i tried my best,
  Sorry if I was no help 
   
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Earpod appreciation thread is where i heard about the bio - cellulose driver in the and i went omg :0 ....the gr07 aslo has that special bass texture to them aslo....oh what happened to the fx31 impression......im aslo gonna get the newer fx3x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Bro at first I thought members were asking to much of you,
  BUT SERIOUSLY!!!
 BUY A CAMERA!!!
  Haha,


----------



## nihontoman

The FX3X that goes for 33 bucks on ebay has no cord keeper. this is weird and slightly disturbing - smells like a fake


----------



## nihontoman

anyone knows what are the driver materials in xb90ex? I'm sure it's not the same liquid crystal diaphragm as in the ex1000, but maybe it is similar to the ex600? anyone have any clue?


----------



## nihontoman

I kinda knew it already, but damn - correct tips do make a difference with sony xb90ex... I now have the most wide-bore (albeit a bit uncomfortable) silicone tip on and the sound is ******* amazing!!! I had a sony ericsson stock tips that were quite a bit wider than the stock hybrids, but not as wide as the one's I'm using now and ven that difference makes for some improvement. it sounds more "open" for the lack of a better term


----------



## Prakhar

nihontoman said:


> The FX3X that goes for 33 bucks on ebay has no cord keeper. this is weird and slightly disturbing - smells like a fake




dang...


----------



## mochill

Xb90ex has the common neodynium driver...i bet they'll make a xb100ex very soon with bio-cellulose driver


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> dang...


 
  but maybe it's not that bad? we should at least ask the seller...
   
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Xb90ex has the common neodynium driver...i bet they'll make a xb100ex very soon with bio-cellulose driver


 
   
   
  neodium is a magnet amd I think it is used in almost every dynamic driver iems. there's a high probability that it is just a regular not fancy plastic material used in others, but the size of the driver gave me hopes of it being closer to higher end ex600


----------



## live1

i dont think fx3x are ment to have a cord keeper.only hard box and tips in 3 sizes.i know i never got a cord keeper with my fx1x


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





live1 said:


> i dont think fx3x are ment to have a cord keeper.only hard box and tips in 3 sizes.i know i never got a cord keeper with my fx1x


 
  check this out:
   
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx3x/index.html
   
  scroll down and you'll see this pic:
   

   
   
  so yeah, theyare supposed to have it. wonder why the seller can't provide it


----------



## live1

well when i look on the jvc site the fx3x dont come with the cable thing.nor do any of the ebay sellers that i can see.ask ds if his came with it


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





live1 said:


> well when i look on the jvc site the fx3x dont come with the cable thing.nor do any of the ebay sellers that i can see.ask ds if his came with it


 
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fx3x/index.html
   
  you mean this? well I see the cable keeper there, but maybe I'm just imagining things


----------



## live1

u are correct i watched unboxing vids they have the cable thing in the hard case.so the sellers that cant provide it must be fake i gues.and they are much cheaper than the real price


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> quick question.
> can anyone compare the jvc fxt90 and sony xb90ex?


 
   
  From memory the FXT90 has some lively extended highs with forward mids that some see as a bit aggressive so while guys that like a forward sound will keep them the guys that don't end up selling them. Very nice layering and staging on the FXT90 but where they don't touch the XB90. The XB90s are kings of sub bass. The FXT90 has a highs and mid tilt to the sound.  Not a real bass type of earphone really. For the same amount of cash I would recommend a FXD70 or a FXD80.
   
  The XB90EX is for BASS lovers.. These don't have the extended highs that are on the FXt90 a bit rolled off in the highs meaning it will be a much smoother listening experience over the FXt90..If you want to try out a FXt90 type sound but on the cheap try out a FX40. While the FXt90 is a technically higher end sound with wider and deeper stage. The FX40 has many of the traits and a similar sound to them for $21 or so.
   
  The XB90EX is a different sound all together. These are for fans of full big sound with monsterous sub bass.
  Quote: 





ch1nkster said:


> Just got the XB90EX's today from Accessoryjack; shipping took about a week. So far WOW that sub-bass hits so hard without being boomy. The highs are a bit recessed at this point though. I'm gonna give them a good burn in.
> 
> What tips are XB90 owners using, stock, foamies, or other buds? I put my favorite Shure earbuds on them but they fall off easily. The stock buds are sufficient for now though.


 
   
  Ya it is a shame that Sony didn't include proper tips for the XB90. Unfortunately Sony hybrids while all Sony earphones use them are not proper for these earphones. Wider bore tips are the way to go with these. Brings out the highs and mids much better the wider the better. And yes burn in is a must for these.


----------



## Dsnuts

This deal for the black and red FX3X is a good deal. I bought my pair for this much and they certainly wasn't red n black. http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Victor-XTREME-XPLOSIVES-Earbud-stereo-headphone-HA-FX3X-R-/110964075333?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d5f96b45  With shipping it will be $65. I bought my HA-S500 from these guys and this is sold out of Japan.  Solid deal imo.


----------



## Prakhar

Aside from the soundstage how do he fx3x differ from the cks77?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the mids are a bit smoother and tighter on the X3X over the CKS77. The mids are more forward sounding on the CKS77. The highs I would say is a wash. Both do a good job in the highs but aren't the best when it come to accuracy or transparency. Bass wise I would say the CKS77 has a bit more punch on the mid bass but the sub bass I will give the edge to the X3X.  This is why I say both are comparable. But the X3X cost much less. Sound stage wise yes the CKS77 has a crazy amount of width and depth but the FX3X are not too far off.
   
  I am looking forward to trying out the new CKS earphones that are coming out. Dual air chambers sound promising. I am guessing one for highs and mids and one for the bass end. . I have a good buddy of mine going to Japan toward the end of the year. Might have to have him do some searching for me.


----------



## CrystalT

I hope you guys can discover something that aren't bass canons.

I'd love a hidden middle monster.


----------



## rickdohc

crystalt said:


> I hope you guys can discover something that aren't bass canons.
> I'd love a hidden middle monster.





+1. 

Also, cheap under 20 so whe can all buy .:mad: Bring it!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I hope you guys can discover something that aren't bass canons.
> I'd love a hidden middle monster.


 
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, getting confused. Ordered the fx80, now reading about these various sony's and other JVC's. How do the fx3x compare to these others (fx 40 and 80), and the other phones mentioned. These Monoprice 8320, which are dirt cheap. mentioned in the last post, make life even crazier. Sure, they're cheap, definitely wouldn't break the bank to buy a few. On the other hand, time is tight, I already have quite a few iem's (and full size are catching up}, and it becomes impossible for a busy guy to even compare and get a sense of all the different 'phones. Any comparisons of all the above mentioned (and others=I've gone through much of this thread, but 252 pages would be tough to cover, and I wind up forgetting what is what anyway. For instance, I had previously read about the thremaltake phones in an earlier part of the thread, but all the others pushed them aside until I just went back to check earlier in the thread). Thanks for any insights/comparisons/recommendations (would the TT be worse/better/same as the over the ear JVC carbon nanutube phones? Are the TT's just a flavor of the month that has passed it's time?)
  Gone on enough-thanks again, Jack


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold on there partner. The FXD80 will be a great start. The cheaper earphones you are reading about are what I consider solid to great for the money but higher end phones are higher end for a reason. No need to grab a cheaper earphone when you are getting greatness in the FXD80..I don't consider it a great deal if you end up trying out 20 earphones and end up liking 2 of them..Let us know what type of sound signature you are into and we can certainly point you in the right direction. No need to buy up every single earphone on this thread. You might as well buy a custom iem and call it a day if so. Lol.


----------



## Prakhar

Cosmic Ears are actually that cheap... Slightly above a 100 bucks for the basic DYNAMIC driver model. 
 First impressions on them seem to be very positive.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> From memory the FXT90 has some lively extended highs with forward mids that some see as a bit aggressive so while guys that like a forward sound will keep them the guys that don't end up selling them. Very nice layering and staging on the FXT90 but where they don't touch the XB90. The XB90s are kings of sub bass. The FXT90 has a highs and mid tilt to the sound.  Not a real bass type of earphone really. For the same amount of cash I would recommend a FXD70 or a FXD80.
> 
> The XB90EX is for BASS lovers.. These don't have the extended highs that are on the FXt90 a bit rolled off in the highs meaning it will be a much smoother listening experience over the FXt90..If you want to try out a FXt90 type sound but on the cheap try out a FX40. While the FXt90 is a technically higher end sound with wider and deeper stage. The FX40 has many of the traits and a similar sound to them for $21 or so.
> 
> The XB90EX is a different sound all together. These are for fans of full big sound with monsterous sub bass.


 
  Interesting. Your description of the fxt90 is as I see it.
 So. If I am looking for the kind of layering on the fxt90 and a MINIMUM of the fxt90 mids, but less treble and DEFINITELY more subbass, will the xb90ex fit the bill?
 Or would your recommend something else?


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Cosmic Ears are actually that cheap... Slightly above a 100 bucks for the basic DYNAMIC driver model.
> First impressions on them seem to be very positive.


 
  I am interested in hearing impressions, how they stand next to TF10 ect. Is there a reason they are not so reviewed? are they still new?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Interesting. Your description of the fxt90 is as I see it.
> So. If I am looking for the kind of layering on the fxt90 and a MINIMUM of the fxt90 mids, but less treble and DEFINITELY more subbass, will the xb90ex fit the bill?
> Or would your recommend something else?


 
   
  Well now there seems to be a new choice in this price range. These new FAD Adiago IIIs are getting some favorable attention from Ericp and Danny. Hope these guys will chime in here but the way I see it. 
   
  From memory that layering is unique to them dual dynamic earphones in the mids. The XB90EX has one big ole driver 16mm. So you can guess why these have such large and in change sub bass. 
   
  One of the aspects of the XB90 I am a fan of is in fact their mids. It has some of the deepest mids in the business. Not so much for hip hop, edm or any type of synthetic music but for acoustic music with vocals. There is not too many earphones that portray the depth that is on the Sonys.
   
  On a good recording I can hear just how front the vocals are relative to the instruments. Not too many earphones can portray this but these do. While clarity will take a step behind the FXT90s these have a very solid mids section with a fullness that is not too common among bass earphones..You know there is the option of keeping the FXT90 and getting one of these for that sub bass fix. There is no rule against owning 2 or 3 or 4 or in Dannys case 100s. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Honestly, sometimes it's hard to tell what is "good for the money" in these threads and what is a "giant killer". I do own quite a few iem's, and more-than-I-need over the ear/on ear phones. I got into this headphone stuff failry recently, but audiophilia is nothing new to me. I am a long time high end equipment fan (Stereophile, TAS, even did some music reviews for The Audiophile Voice). Actually got into headphones when a friend told me how his Bose noise cancelling phones made lawn mowing bearable. The thing about high end living room audio is that while reading the raves definitely makes one lust for the latest-and-greatest, with price tags $2-4,000 for "affordable" amps/preamps/speakers, once you commit, it isn't so easy to keep changing stuff without major financial losses. Headphones take that restriction away...while dropping $50-$300 is significant dollars, it is not so prohibitive as the big rig stuff. I can buy 10 different $100 headphones, and while it is a significant dollar expenditure, it doesn't come close to the living room stuff. Moreover, if done one at a time, it doesn't feel like your spending much until you look back at everything you've bought and start to add it up (the strategy the phone company gets you to buy a $700 phone, paying much more in total in monthly installments). Still, it's fun being able to try all these things out at home. It has occurred to me I may have been better off (or still be better off) just getting 1 really good set, say the Shure 535 or a custom iem, be happy with it and stop the obsessing. Then again, I bought a Krell amp/preamp and Thiel speakers, and was still able to keep lusting over "better" gear. Audiophilia Nervosa, it used to be called.


----------



## Prakhar

Well they have recently moved to an international level so thats why there are not too many impressions. However there are a couple of people who are due to get their iems in about a week...

Check out the thread on them. They have hybrid designs around the 300 dollar range!!! And as I said before the first impressions are positive.


----------



## doctorjazz

Tend to be long winded...sorry. As for what I like-I find I can like the different flavors, say, the resolution of etys, the detail of Shures, the bass of AT iem's, have the TF10, not so in love with that (though comfort/fit has much to do with that). Tend to like detail, but don't like cold/analytical sound, and don't like to lose the bass (want it all, in other words).


----------



## Dsnuts

Well there is one cheapo you must try out first. Try out a Mp8320. $7.11 a good place to start. It will give you a basis for how good a cheapo can sound.. But these are the exception I suppose as most sub $10 earphones still sound cheap.  I think you will like the FXD80s as you say you are into your detailed sound. Now one suggestion I do have about them FXD80 is burn in. I have no issues telling people how I feel about burn in. JVC headphones. All of them require burn in..Those FXD80s use carbon nanotube drivers that require some aggressive burn in for them to truly shine.
   
  Some guys don't believe in burn in or think they can just get burn in through just using these but that is simply not the case. Carbon Nanotube is 20X stronger than steel. That being said you better believe the drivers are stiff. Aggressive burn in would be 200 plus hours of loud music blasting though the drivers. Preferably drum n bass. the more beat and bass driven the better. Not a rule of thumb of course but this works for me.
   
  Another one I can suggest. Headphone wise is a HA-S500 . These have the biggest carbon nanotube driver 40 mm. Crazy sound from a $55 headphone.  Detail clarity imagery bass is all there.. I think for the most part you can skip on the TTs or the FX40s and the like as you are getting a really nice sounding FXD80. Try out a MP8320 and them HA-S500s. Both will surprise you.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well there is one cheapo you must try out first. Try out a Mp8320. $7.11 a good place to start. It will give you a basis for how good a cheapo can sound.. But these are the exception I suppose as most sub $10 earphones still sound cheap.  I think you will like the FXD80s as you say you are into your detailed sound. Now one suggestion I do have about them FXD80 is burn in. I have no issues telling people how I feel about burn in. JVC headphones. All of them require burn in..Those FXD80s use carbon nanotube drivers that require some aggressive burn in for them to truly shine.
> 
> Some guys don't believe in burn in or think they can just get burn in through just using these but that is simply not the case. Carbon Nanotube is 20X stronger than steel. That being said you better believe the drivers are stiff. Aggressive burn in would be 200 plus hours of loud music blasting though the drivers. Preferably drum n bass. the more beat and bass driven the better. Not a rule of thumb of course but this works for me.
> 
> Another one I can suggest. Headphone wise is a HA-S500 . These have the biggest carbon nanotube driver 40 mm. Crazy sound from a $55 headphone.  Detail clarity imagery bass is all there.. I think for the most part you can skip on the TTs or the FX40s and the like as you are getting a really nice sounding FXD80. Try out a MP8320 and them HA-S500s. Both will surprise you.


 
  Thanks for taking the time, these look like good purchases (did I tell you I recently purchased the Sony DR-ZX701IP, InCase Sonic,, and Marley Exodus that all appeared in the Deals thread, and all got raves. Do like the Sony, find the InCase  soft sounding, but really comfortable (and not embarassing to go out wearing). Haven't opened the Marley yet. Those MP8320 sound worth whie, if only to  be able to give as presents as the holidays are coming (anyway, that's a good excuse for the wife, while keeping 1 pair for myself...). I even have a refurb Senn HD-600 I have on order from one of the sites listed in the Deals thread (very good price, taking a very long time to arrive). We haven't even started on the subject of amps...the O2 seems a good, not horribly expensive choice, maybe Fiio (have been occasionally using iBasso T3, usually just plug phones straight into source).
  Thanks again-You've been great,
  (as an aside-do try to burn in the phones, using downloaded pink noise program. Not enough?)


----------



## Dsnuts

Colored noise usually works but not so good on these carbon nanotube drivers. I remember a fella that used colored noise on the FX40 with not too great of success. I suggested aggressive music burn in and that seemed to work for him..Same on the FXD80 thread.  I use the law of physics for burn in . Beat the poo out of them drivers. Loosens up the drivers as much as possible. Some manufacturers actually do factory burn ins for their headphones to get a standard sound out of their headphones. I can honestly say JVC does not. They have some of the best sound for the money but require the end user to actually do the burn in.  They don't have anything on their packaging that says. Burn in please. But believe me every single JVC earphone and headphone get better with burn in. Especially carbon nanotube based ones.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *Colored noise usually works but not so good on these carbon nanotube drivers.* I remember a fella that used colored noise on the FX40 with not too great of success. I suggested aggressive music burn in and that seemed to work for him..Same on the FXD80 thread.  I use the law of physics for burn in . Beat the poo out of them drivers. Loosens up the drivers as much as possible. Some manufacturers actually do factory burn ins for their headphones to get a standard sound out of their headphones. I can honestly say JVC does not. They have some of the best sound for the money but require the end user to actually do the burn in.  They don't have anything on their packaging that says. Burn in please. But believe me every single JVC earphone and headphone get better with burn in. Especially carbon nanotube based ones.


 
   
   
  I use them along with frequency swipes. it helped on every iem I've had (granted, I've yet to have the Carbon Nanotube JVCs), so maybe the combination of noises and swipes would be also good for the stiff diaphragms?


----------



## CrystalT

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club


 
   
  I found these to be inferior to SoundMagic ES18, and JVC HAFX101.
   
  The mids didn't impress me.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Well they have recently moved to an international level so thats why there are not too many impressions. However there are a couple of people who are due to get their iems in about a week...
> Check out the thread on them. They have hybrid designs around the 300 dollar range!!! And as I said before the first impressions are positive.


 
  Well coming from the FT10 in the past, then the eterna just for more enjoyable listening on the job. ive been looking for something that can be both fun and clear. So cosmic may be good, even great, but i dont know what they sound like.
  These sony sound like the suburb to the ghetto of eterna, if the fx3x or the adagio dont hit a sweet spot than i may jump for the sony ex600


----------



## mochill

Only heavy bass music work for burning in the drivers, i learned that from dsnuts when i joined this website a while ago. Anx for fun a clear earphone you must get the xb90ex from sony


----------



## mochill

The xb90ex are only 100$ on accessoryjack.com, but i payed 160$ from ebay :


----------



## mochill

What happened to the fx31?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The xb90ex are only 100$ on accessoryjack.com, but i payed 160$ from ebay :


 
   
   
  I paid 110 on ebay with free shipping  just wait till it is available in us stores like amazon - price is gonna be somewhere near 80$ mark


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mochill said:


> What happened to the fx31?


 

 Ya so this is a bit surprising. I let these burn in for a good part of a week now straight. How do they sound?
   
  Like a dynamic version of the FXD70. But is cheaper. Surprising. I just did an A/B against my FXD70 and what you know. You can definitely tell these FX31 was made by the same folks. The sound tuning is almost the same. The difference is these FX31s actually has more sparkle to the highs. Which is very surprising. Fans of timbre detail will love these earphones.
   
  So sibilance is gone and now what I am hearing is clarity that is very similar to the FXD earphones. The highs are much tighter now after burn in. What you get is a phone with an awesome amount of detail in the upper registers less harshness and more tightness.. The sound is actually a bit more 3D over the FXD earphones. Lol. The highs especially. These are impressing me more and more I listen to them. You know what. I take back what I wrote about these. Somehow the mids and highs are more cohesive now. Much more so..What I am hearing is a nice high end detailed sound with clarity control depth imagery. All of it is there. I remember thinking the top end sparkle on these was a bit excessive but not any more. These have a very nice clean detailed sound now. And that sparkle? It is addicting..
   
  Oh damn and not just the highs either. I use a test track for bass. If it has it, it will have it. Nas Lauren Hill If I rule the world. There is a low sub bass note that hits during the tune in the back ground. Lesser earphones won't pick up this bass note. These do! Impressed.! I noticed the mids have cleaned up nicely too. Still a bit U shape sound but this time around much less U with better balance. Overall definition has cleared up nicely. Now I will say these are not for bass fans I feel guys that has bass as their main like in sound should look into the FX3X, FX101. The bass end has tightened up quite a bit on these and are now at a very similar level to the FX40 a bit less now in quantity but still very high quality in the sub bass. Again more balanced sound than before burn in.  Going from the FX31 to the FX40. It is weird to think the FX40 now sounds less defined vs the FX31. Vocals are not as clear overall sound is not as tight. Imagery not as good.
   
  Damn fellas. NOW I think these are worth your hard earned cash. These have a higher end sound over the FX40 and FX101 easily. These actually sound like a side grade to the FXD earphones. Which is again Crazy talk but. You read it here first.. Again. Burn in takes these to a new level. I went from wishy washy about the sound to loving it..Pick your color. Try them out..Detail with sparkle this good does not exist at this price range. Burn in again saves the day!
   
  WARNING. DO NOT JUDGE THESE ON OPEN BOX SOUND!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

^* L.....................................O..........................................L*
   
  edit: Ds are you smoking that good stuff again??? On a serious note, it makes sense that these FX31's is a upgrade to the FX40s cuz they cost more, has better built, etc...but are you sure it is almost on par with the FXD70's?  I am still burning them 70s in and you tell me this. LoL The dynamic version of the FXD70's but with bigger bass/ almost to the level of the FX40s, oh man oh man I am not tempted whatsoever, Carbon Nanotubes FTW!!! MUST................................RESIST!!! Will cop when it hits stateside hohohohohohohoho.
   
  How is isolation on the FX31s, best tips, microphonics, etc on the FX31's?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya so this is a bit surprising. I let these burn in for a good part of a week now straight. How do they sound?
> 
> Like a dynamic version of the FXD70. But is cheaper. Surprising. I just did an A/B against my FXD70 and what you know. You can definitely tell these FX31 was made by the same folks. The sound tuning is almost the same. The difference is these FX31s actually has more sparkle to the highs. Which is very surprising.
> 
> ...


 
   
  wait, wait, so how do these compare to xb90ex? don't tell me they are better in clarity and detail, or I'll slit my veins and bleed myself to death in a bathtub :| kiddin, but still - very interested.
   
  oh, the bass rumble (which I don't really like that much) has gone down with my xb90ex. don't get me wrong - these still dig as deep as before, or maybe even deeper, but that enormous amount of air that was moving before and made them a bit tiring for bassy tracks, has gone  (or maybe I'm used to them? ) clarity and separation has improved and highs are now even more sparkly. I'm gonna continue burning them in more (for another week at least) and post more results.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^* L.....................................O..........................................L*
> 
> edit: *Ds are you smoking that good stuff again???* On a serious note, it makes sense that these FX31's is a upgrade to the FX40s cuz they cost more, has better built, etc...but are you sure it is almost on par with the FXD70's?  I am still burning them 70s in and you tell me this. LoL The dynamic version of the FXD70's but with bigger bass/ almost to the level of the FX40s, oh man oh man I am not tempted whatsoever, Carbon Nanotubes FTW!!! MUST................................RESIST!!! Will cop when it hits stateside hohohohohohohoho.
> 
> How is isolation on the FX31s, best tips, microphonics, etc on the FX31's?


 
  well, ppl here´s been taking dangerous amounts of carbon(nanotubes)....


----------



## sfwalcer

Hey, Ds maybe you can give these to ericp10 for quick listen since he loves his FXD70s so much, would be nice to hear his take/ opinion on these FX31's. I don't doubt what you are hearing, but you can't deprive ericp of this little gem you just discovered if it indeed sounds like how you are describing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: haha I know right @ zelda, we got CNT in our brains!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^* L.....................................O..........................................L*
> 
> edit: Ds are you smoking that good stuff again??? On a serious note, it makes sense that these FX31's is a upgrade to the FX40s cuz they cost more, has better built, etc...but are you sure it is almost on par with the FXD70's?  I am still burning them 70s in and you tell me this. LoL The dynamic version of the FXD70's but with bigger bass/ almost to the level of the FX40s, oh man oh man I am not tempted whatsoever, Carbon Nanotubes FTW!!! MUST................................RESIST!!! Will cop when it hits stateside hohohohohohohoho.
> 
> How is isolation on the FX31s, best tips, microphonics, etc on the FX31's?


 
   
  Here is the crazy news for you. These do not have carbon nanotubes. These use the standard Neodymium drivers. But the tuning is nothing like a sub $50 earphone. Sound nozzle is the same size that is on the FX101 and FX40. Same build too. Isolation is actually better than both the FX40 and the FX101. Very little  microphonics. I think the air chamber out back is adding to the sound tuning and isolation for these. These don't sound closed in at all. That out of head timbre detail is all over the place. A very fun earphone to listen to.. These actually have a bit less bass than the FX40s. At first I thought they had a bit more. But the bass end is very nice on these. Sub bass is stronger than the mid bass. Vocal clarity is very nice on these. Instrument separation is close to the FXD earphones..I feel these have a different tuning over the FXD earphones to warrant a purchase just to say you own one. The similarities are in the detail. Very nice detail to this sound. Timbre detail is crazy.. 
   
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> wait, wait, so how do these compare to xb90ex? don't tell me they are better in clarity and detail, or I'll slit my veins and bleed myself to death in a bathtub :| kiddin, but still - very interested.
> 
> oh, the bass rumble (which I don't really like that much) has gone down with my xb90ex. don't get me wrong - these still dig as deep as before, or maybe even deeper, but that enormous amount of air that was moving before and made them a bit tiring for bassy tracks, has gone  (or maybe I'm used to them? ) clarity and separation has improved and highs are now even more sparkly. I'm gonna continue burning them in more (for another week at least) and post more results.


 
   
  You are good with your XB90s..These FX31 is a completely different flavor..There is currently no earphone I can think of that matches the sub bass on the XB90 but What these do have is timbre detail that is somewhat lacking on the XB90. For you these will be lacking on the sub bass. These don't match the massive stage that is on the XB90s either but they are fun in a different way. People that love timbre detail in vocals and instruments need to check these out. I mentioned it before. If bass is your thing. There are others that will fit the bill better. Bass heads will think these will not have enough bass. But guys that want detail and a complete sound will love these. Sub bass is surprisingly very solid on these.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You are good with your XB90s..These FX31 is a completely different flavor..There is currently no earphone I can think of that matches the sub bass on the XB90 but What these do have is timbre detail that is somewhat lacking on the XB90. For you these will be lacking on the sub bass. These don't match the massive stage that is on the XB90s either but they are fun in a different way. People that love timbre detail in vocals and instruments need to check these out. I mentioned it before. If bass is your thing. There are others that will fit the bill better. Bass heads will think these will not have enough bass. But guys that want detail and a complete sound will love these. Sub bass is surprisingly very solid on these.


 
   
  basically, those fx31 ARE for me :| well, here goes nothing... LOL


----------



## Inks

> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the crazy news for you. These do not have carbon nanotubes. These use the standard Neodymium drivers.


 
    Neodymium is the material of the magnet not the diaphragm, the carbon-nano-tube based drivers also use a Neodymium magnet. A standard dynamic driver's diaphargm is made of polymer, in other words, plastic.


----------



## Dsnuts

These have no Carbon Nanotubes but they sound like they do. Tuning is what it is I suppose.


----------



## sfwalcer

Yeah already knew these had no CNT in them, that's why I am able to resist the temptation, if JVC had just put a CNT sticker on these BUY BUY BUY. LoL But I am good for now, cuz already got my FXD70/ S400s/ S500, etc. Oh hey Ds how do these FX31 compare to the S400s, cuz it seems to have a lot of similarities from you description of their sound.


----------



## rickdohc

@Rickdohc:  RESIST!!  RESIST!  YOU CAN DO IT!  RESIST THE TEMPTATION!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> @Rickdohc:  RESIST!!  RESIST!  YOU CAN DO IT!  RESIST THE TEMPTATION!


 

 RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!! Just give in to the darkside rick one more time, one last time.................. hohohoho.


----------



## Dsnuts

These to me sound more like the HA-S500 in tuning more than the HA-S400. A bud for the gym perhaps.? lol. Ya not a real necessity if you guys own the FXD and the HA-S headphones. I am just happy they actually turned out much nicer than my initial impressions. I didn't feel these lived up to the JVC heritage but now they do for certain. I will continue to burn in I think I need just a bit more but I am loving how these are turning out.
   
  You guys should know how small the housing is on the FX40. These actually have a smaller housing similar in size to the SHE3580 but the sound tuning is much more dynamic over any of the Philips earphones. I suppose you have to like a more detailed sound to love these but for what they are. Another JVC earphone that carries more than their purchased price.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These to me sound *more like the HA-S500 *in tuning more than the HA-S400. A bud for the gym perhaps.? lol. Ya not a real necessity if you guys own the FXD and the HA-S headphones. I am just happy they actually turned out much nicer than my initial impressions. I didn't feel these lived up to the JVC heritage but now they do for certain. I will continue to burn in I think I need just a bit more but I am loving how these are turning out.
> 
> You guys should know how small the housing is on the FX40. These actually have a smaller housing similar in size to the SHE3580 but the sound tuning is much more dynamic over any of the Philips earphones.


 
 just go there!!! WOW similar to the S500s in sound signature, we need more impressions ASAP!!!


----------



## ericp10

You guys are funny! I have the FXD70 with me today (doing much traveling and hope to settle down finally this week as I have things that must be completed soon). But I'll say this: although the FXD80 sound better to my ears, I am more amazed about the sound signature of the FXD70 than it's big brother. Almost like the SM2 wowed me more than the SM3. The FXD70 is one of the most detailed and transparent dynamic IEMs I've ever heard. And it's pretty balanced and neutral to my ears.
   
  Dsnuts I'm so behind on stuff. I really need to get the extensive Audiofly reviews up, and then I'll write more about the Adagio. But that FAD is like a high powered expensive sub-woofer system to my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

We should see Ghost's impression of them very soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You guys are funny! I have the FXD70 with me today (doing much traveling and hope to settle down finally this week as I have things that must be completed soon). But I'll say this: although the FXD80 sound better to my ears, I am more amazed about the sound signature of the FXD70 than it's big brother. Almost like the SM2 wowed me more than the SM3. The FXD70 is one of the most detailed and transparent dynamic IEMs I've ever heard. And it's pretty balanced and neutral to my ears.
> 
> Dsnuts I'm so behind on stuff. I really need to get the extensive Audiofly reviews up, and then I'll write more about the Adagio. But that FAD is like a high powered expensive sub-woofer system to my ears.


 

 ya Danny was telling me how impressed he was with them..I am in the process of getting rid of some of my older stuff as I want newer stuff. Look forward to your impressions.


----------



## rickdohc

Anyway!

 Seems like my next iem is going to be a W4 or something on that price range because my fxd70 and 80 are so good that my next iem has to be a big step foward, no sidegrades, i am not spending 100 200 bucks on little upgrades over them. I am not eve sure if its worth spending 400 on iem, yea maybe but..... I am very happy my 70 and 80's, they sound sooo goood, got the bass. The mids the highs..


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Anyway!
> Seems like my next iem is going to be a W4 or something on that price range


 
   
  If you're expecting massive improvements, save your money. A lot of those iems offer only marginal improvements on the ones in the $150 to 200 range. You'll basically be looking at sound signature changes, with scientifically intangible improvements.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have hopes for my new Sony XBA-3s which for the cash was a no brainer. Will report back on how they sound I should be getting those in a day or so. Can't wait. Ya rick I mention this to Gee on the HA-S500 thread. I think you should save up for a real good one. Something like the new Sony MDR-1R.. I have a feeling these will be a nice upgrade on the HA-S500 and or maybe the M-100. Not enough impressions of the new Sonys. But I have a good feeling about them and the M-100s seem to be the real deal.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have hopes for my new Sony XBA-3s


 
   
  Ha, mine's on its way too. I guess we'll be posting impressions together.


----------



## rickdohc

eke2k6 said:


> If you're expecting massive improvements, save your money. A lot of those iems offer only marginal improvements on the ones in the $150 to 200 range. You'll basically be looking at sound signature changes, with scientifically intangible improvements.





Ok. Thanks man. I see myself being happy for a long while with my 70 and 80's, If its a better NCT iem i would buy them on a heartbeat.


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> I have hopes for my new Sony XBA-3s which for the cash was a no brainer. Will report back on how they sound I should be getting those in a day or so. Can't wait. Ya rick I mention this to Gee on the HA-S500 thread. I think you should save up for a real good one. Something like the new Sony MDR-1R.. I have a feeling these will be a nice upgrade on the HA-S500 and or maybe the M-100. Not enough impressions of the new Sonys. But I have a good feeling about them and the M-100s seem to be the real deal.




Talking about sonys xba series, they are selling xba1's for 70 bucks down here in Sony Center. Tempeted cause youall know that down here its hard to find decent or good stuff, very tempted since i can grab and buy them, they where selling them for 100bucks 2 months ago, but i am not sure if they are worth it. The only reason of considering is i can pickup them up tomorrow if i want.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would check to see if you can return them if you don't like them. But you never know they might be decent. Some guys actually like those more than the XBA-4s. Go figure. We expect a full report if you do. You know this!


----------



## DannyBai

Anyway!
 Seems like my next iem is going to be a W4 or something on that price range because my fxd70 and 80 are so good that my next iem has to be a big step foward, no sidegrades, i am not spending 100 200 bucks on little upgrades over them. I am not eve sure if its worth spending 400 on iem, yea maybe but..... I am very happy my 70 and 80's, they sound sooo goood, got the bass. The mids the highs.. 


I'd definitely wait or check into full size headphones. With my experience with dozens and dozens of gear, it's hard to best the fxd's.


----------



## Inks

I don't think the W4 would be a proper continuation/upgrade considering of what I know of the FXDs based on what I read here and it's graph (can make this more definitve later  ). The W4 is quite conservative, don't think it will have the energy or extension of the FXDs. The FAD Heaven IEMs seem closer to that kind of upgrade, if anything, but I think you may find luck in full-size stuff while keeping the FXDs for portable use.


----------



## DannyBai

I don't think the W4 would be proper considering of what I know of the FXDs based on what I read here and it's graph. The W4 is quite conservative, don't think it will have the energy or extension. The FAD IEMs seem closer to that kind of upgrade, if anything. 


After having some brief listening session today with the FAD heaven series, I would definitely agree.


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> I would check to see if you can return them if you don't like them. But you never know they might be decent. Some guys actually like those more than the XBA-4s. Go figure. We expect a full report if you do. You know this!




No. Down here there is no such thing as if you dont like them you can return them. I will wait for more impresions about those fad's or a full headphone as suggest.

Hearing Shingo Mix (trance) with my s500 as i type and i am having a What moment... :rolleyes:


----------



## dustdevil

no updates on the brainwavz r1?


----------



## amader7

hey guys, what's the cheapest place to get the FAD Adagio III? After reading the impressions, I think I'll go with these. I was previously considering the xb90ex as I am a huge basshead, but now I feel that FAD III might be a better overall package? Any opinions?


----------



## mochill

Accessoryjack.com has both xb90ex for 99$ and FAD for 73$....gonna get the FAD after getting something i have been waiting for


----------



## mochill

Im a basshead also ;p


----------



## mochill

Ohh aslo the earpods keep on amazing me with the sub bass and beautiful midrange.....its so liquid and smooth :0.....but only have 27hrs on em


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You guys are funny! I have the FXD70 with me today (doing much traveling and hope to settle down finally this week as I have things that must be completed soon). But I'll say this: although the FXD80 sound better to my ears, I am more amazed about the sound signature of the FXD70 than it's big brother. Almost like the SM2 wowed me more than the SM3. The FXD70 is one of the most detailed and transparent dynamic IEMs I've ever heard. And it's pretty balanced and neutral to my ears.


 
   
  So... if you could only get one, would it be the fxd70 for $80 shipped or fxd80 for $95 shipped?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So... if you could only get one, would it be the fxd70 for $80 shipped or fxd80 for $95 shipped?


 

 Tough question. Both are in the same family but their sound signatures are nothing alike. If you want a more neutral sounding earphone with a little bit more distance and soundstage, but fantastic clarity and transparency, I would recommend the D70.

 If you don't mind the music being a little closer to your ears, but tremendous black space between instruments and a more 3D presence, then I recommend the D80. Actually hearing both with more than 200 hours burn-in I can't really choose one over the other. If you had me this question at let's say 50 hours of burn-in, I would have easily recommended the D80 over the D70. That's my honest opinion.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Anyway!
> Seems like my next iem is going to be a W4 or something on that price range because my fxd70 and 80 are so good that my next iem has to be a big step foward, no sidegrades, i am not spending 100 200 bucks on little upgrades over them. I am not eve sure if its worth spending 400 on iem, yea maybe but..... I am very happy my 70 and 80's, they sound sooo goood, got the bass. The mids the highs..


 
   
   
  I love my W4 (refuse to sell them), but to be honest the D80 has a more 3D sound presentation than the W4, and the D70 is about equal with the W4 in dimension of sound (maybe even a little better). There is a layering of instrumentation, however, and spaciousness is something the W4 uniquely possesses to my ears. Also, with the right tips I think the W4 has more details than the JVCs. Glaringly more? No. Technically the W4 is better (especially if you a neutral sounding earphone), but it doesn't beat the D80 or D70 by leaps and bounds. I actually paid about $200 for my W4 (instead of $300 and something). That makes it worth to me to keep.


----------



## ericp10

The R1 will be delivered to my Chicago office tomorrow, although I may not get a chance to listen to it until Friday.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just ordered a pair of Adiago IIIs. Look forward to hearing them.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Tough question. Both are in the same family but their sound signatures are nothing alike. If you want a more neutral sounding earphone with a little bit more distance and soundstage, but fantastic clarity and transparency, I would recommend the D70.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind the music being a little closer to your ears, but tremendous black space between instruments and a more 3D presence, then I recommend the D80. Actually hearing both with more than 200 hours burn-in I can't really choose one over the other. If you had me this question at let's say 50 hours of burn-in, I would have easily recommended the D80 over the D70. That's my honest opinion.




Awesome info. Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome info. Thanks!


 
   
   





 Happy listening.


----------



## quisxx

They need to get the xb90ex at a place with a amazon(like) return policy so I can try them out lol.


----------



## Omnom

Guys,
  Today is a very sad day.
  My FX101s have broken!
  After 500+ Hours of burn in (or me just using them)
  This sucks. Only my left ear works now, it seems the connection from where the cord meets the plug has been ruined.
  I have to jiggle it and find the right place for the right ear to work, and that's extremely hard
  I love my music, 
  and now I can't listen to it (well, on the go)

 So...

 I'm now on the hunt for an earphone that hopefully won't crap out on me!
  I'm looking for some great bass, possibly even an upgrade to my $10 FX101s
  What should I do?
  I don't think I can hold out to save up for the XB90EX's
  I know this is going to set me back quite a step with regards to saving up for those,
  So which should I get that won't let me down?
 the FX3Xs?
   
  I have no clue.
  If Someone could help that would be awesome!
   
  Thanks :'(


----------



## Omnom

Oh yea, I found out why those JVCs are so cheap.
  Apparently it was because of a production fault, it isn't the seller.
 I asked him about it and he stated that they would cover the discount offered for the lack of the cord thing.
 Here:
[size=10.0pt]"Thanks for your query.In fact, I have the same feeling with you at the very beginning.I also buy this huge stock when I was so strange about the goods.The wire cord is not included in the original package, this is the fault of JVC company.At the very beginning, when I discover that the wire code is missing in the package I immediately called JVC (agent). They claimed that they are the production fault from the production process. They are willing to provide me the discount for all FX3X products.After I tested that the headset is Original and 100% good condition I accept this huge stock and sell in the eBay. I also offer this discount to all eBay buyer. They accept this package and headphone without code since we offer them this lowest price and they don?t care of the wire cord when they replied that it is ok since the package has ?XX? case to keep the headset with the gift of wire cord.If you don?t mind the wire cord and enjoy only the headset, you may accept this offer. We pack the product well to you before shipping.Thank you.With Best Regards,Peter,17-Oct-2012"[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]So don't worry about it [/size]


----------



## Alberto01

Content removed.


----------



## Omnom

Hmmm, yes true, but I have a feeling I'm gonna have some competition.
  Haha


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Omnom*/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If Someone could help that would be awesome!
> Thanks :'(


 
  ...Still not interested in the xb60ex?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hmmm, yes true, but I have a feeling I'm gonna have some competition.
> Haha


 
  That FX3X is mine!!! LoL jk


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ...Still not interested in the xb60ex?


 
  Mate even if I was, I couldn't afford $80


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh yea, I found out why those JVCs are so cheap.
> Apparently it was because of a production fault, it isn't the seller.
> I asked him about it and he stated that they would cover the discount offered for the lack of the cord thing.
> Here:
> ...


 

 "Good story bro" BUT this entire thing smells fishy as hell. I assume they are selling/ shipping from China/ Hong Kong? And from the sounds of this it seems like it doesn't come in a full retail package, maybe I am wrong on this.
   
  Nevertheless, I doubt that JVC messed up and forgot to include the wire cord wrap thing. They are saying they got a HUGE discount from JVC because of this little mistake and is selling it for so cheap, I somehow doubt it. Smells like fakes to me, it's crazy what China can fake these days and it looks 98% similar but the inners are a different story. But who knows maybe it's a true story but.......


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Mate even if I was, I couldn't afford $80


 
  not the one I have


----------



## Dragunov-21

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh yea, I found out why those JVCs are so cheap.
> Apparently it was because of a production fault, it isn't the seller.
> I asked him about it and he stated that they would cover the discount offered for the lack of the cord thing.
> Here:
> ...


 
   
  Mainstream company flogs off products missing minor component on the cheap rather than repackaging them... sounds legit.


----------



## virus12345

@omnom
  i think you should try the she3580.
  really good sound.
  i juz think the bass is great for most genres..


----------



## daveyostrow

Better yet the SHE9700, they are a substantial upgrade.


----------



## abc87

Yes yes received my xb90ex today! When I opened the box the first thing I did was connect them to my Samsung Galaxy S2 and started listening to my favorite techno livesets. And well.. I was kinda disappointed  The bass was distorted and the highs sounded harsh to me although I heard the have a nice wide soundstage. Then it occurred to me that it might be the source, my telephone, that gave me that distorted sound. So I connected them to my Macbook. Man, that helped a lot! Like the other reviewers described earlier, that subbass hits nice and hard! Although it could have sounded a little bit more tight (hopefully this will be the case after some burn-in) The mids are very very good and have just enough presents. The highs now sound good, I wouldn't say sparkly but they are there with no sibbilance at all. But the big fun part is of course the bass, that big phat bass! To get the full potential and joy out of these phones you have to listen to deep bass heavy music, but that speaks for itself. That hard hitting subbass rumble is what I bought them for and that is what I found in these. Overall, from what I can tell after an hour of listening, these are good iems. I wasn't WOW'ed but I got what I wanted. Deep hard hitting subbass, pretty good mids, decent highs and and very wide sounding soundstage. My reference iems are the Allen & Heath Xone XD-20 (50 euro) and my new xb90ex beats the hell out of them.
  This is my first review and I hope I was able to describe what I am hearing at the moment. English is not my native language but I tried to use the right vocabulary with a little help of the glossary of head-fi. I hope I helped you guys a little bit and if you have any questions, please let me know!


----------



## vaxick

Quote: 





abc87 said:


> Yes yes received my xb90ex today! When I opened the box the first thing I did was connect them to my Samsung Galaxy S2 and started listening to my favorite techno livesets. And well.. I was kinda disappointed  The bass was distorted and the highs sounded harsh to me although I heard the have a nice wide soundstage. Then it occurred to me that it might be the source, my telephone, that gave me that distorted sound. So I connected them to my Macbook. Man, that helped a lot! Like the other reviewers described earlier, that subbass hits nice and hard! Although it could have sounded a little bit more tight (hopefully this will be the case after some burn-in) The mids are very very good and have just enough presents. The highs now sound good, I wouldn't say sparkly but they are there with no sibbilance at all. But the big fun part is of course the bass, that big phat bass! To get the full potential and joy out of these phones you have to listen to deep bass heavy music, but that speaks for itself. That hard hitting subbass rumble is what I bought them for and that is what I found in these. Overall, from what I can tell after an hour of listening, these are good iems. I wasn't WOW'ed but I got what I wanted. Deep hard hitting subbass, pretty good mids, decent highs and and very wide sounding soundstage. My reference iems are the Allen & Heath Xone XD-20 (50 euro) and my new xb90ex beats the hell out of them.
> This is my first review and I hope I was able to describe what I am hearing at the moment. English is not my native language but I tried to use the right vocabulary with a little help of the glossary of head-fi. I hope I helped you guys a little bit and if you have any questions, please let me know!


 
   
  Somewhat similar situation here.  I just got my xb90ex's in the mail today.  Was thinking on the way home from work today how much I was hoping those headphones would be in the mailbox and there they were.  Hooked them up to my phone and while everything sounded extremely clear, the bass wasn't as hard hitting as I was hoping.  Have them plugged into my computer right now and wow, there is a ton of bass while listing to that BassDrive station.  I'm gonna leave them plugged in to start burning them in while I head to class tonight.  Looking forward to hearing what these sound like when they get broken in.  Already happy that they feel like a nice fit in my ears unlike my very painful ckm500's.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> Somewhat similar situation here.  I just got my xb90ex's in the mail today.  Was thinking on the way home from work today how much I was hoping those headphones would be in the mailbox and there they were.  Hooked them up to my phone and while everything sounded extremely clear, the bass wasn't as hard hitting as I was hoping.  Have them plugged into my computer right now and wow, there is a ton of bass while listing to that BassDrive station.  I'm gonna leave them plugged in to start burning them in while I head to class tonight.  Looking forward to hearing what these sound like when they get broken in.  Already happy that they feel like a nice fit in my ears unlike my very painful ckm500's.


 

 WoW that's good to hear that these sony's are so easy on the comfort front. The fit/ comfort issue was what I was afraid of regarding the ATH ckm500s as well. I got the Thermaltake Tts with similar housing/ style as the ckm500s and was not a fan of how it sits on my ear, cuz I can't stand earbuds types. So this is reassuring to hear that these sonys are comfy for you vaxick.


----------



## Prakhar

Theres so many choices nowadays for great bassy IEMs..
   
  I've personally decided to save up a bit more and now Im truly stuck...
   
  FAD Adagio 3 or XB90ex or CKS77 or CKS99...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Theres so many choices nowadays for great bassy IEMs..
> 
> I've personally decided to save up a bit more and now Im truly stuck...
> 
> FAD Adagio 3 or XB90ex or CKS77 or CKS99...


 
  GET THEM ALL LIKE A BOSS!!! You know that pokemon catch phrase.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  haha good thing I am no longer in the market for more bass cannons...............................................................................for now.


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> GET THEM ALL LIKE A BOSS!!! You know that pokemon catch phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha if only I had the money I would be glad to. I'm upgrading my whole rig though so I need to save _some_ money for other stuff.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Haha if only I had the money I would be glad to. I'm upgrading my whole rig though so I need to save _some_ money for other stuff.


 
  I had the sonys in my crosshairs but ericp got to throw that stupid FAD wrench in, and now it's like this........  ooops missed!
   
  Thanks ericp!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's an interesting time indeed for sound tech, so many good options so fast, and for so much cheaper....... truly hard to keep track/ up. ha 
   
  edit: good thing we got our beloved Dsnuts to do all the dirty work for us hohohohohoho


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I had the sonys in my crosshairs but ericp got to throw that stupid FAD wrench in, and now it's like this........  ooops missed!
> 
> Thanks ericp!!!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Sorry sfwalcer...lol.. But I think you will enjoy the FAD. Happy listening!


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Sorry sfwalcer...lol.. But I think you will enjoy the FAD. Happy listening!


 
   
  Say sorry to me as well lol! I thought that the only big decision I had was between the fxd70`s and 80`s (for which you supplied some great info). That was before I realized that this thread had other goodies in it as well like the FAD. Goodness!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Say sorry to me as well lol! I thought that the only big decision I had was between the fxd70`s and 80`s (for which you supplied some great info). That was before I realized that this thread had other goodies in it as well like the FAD. Goodness!


 
   
   
  Okay, sorry to you too. But hey, they got me many times like this when I was just starting out on head-fi. Best advice is find one (or two) earphones you really really like and then delete your head-fi account. lol


----------



## Prakhar

Thats a great plan. LOL


----------



## Gee Simpson

prakhar said:


> Thats a great plan. LOL




I agree! 

I could never do it though!


----------



## Prakhar

Which of the bassy earphones has the best build quality? Which has the best isolation?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Which of the bassy earphones has the best build quality? Which has the best isolation?


 
   
  Probably the Sony, but the III isn't bad. But no frills with the III. You get the earphone and three sets of tips. That's it. The money is put into the sound and I think that's how they keep it under $100.


----------



## Prakhar

Are the adagio 3s mostly sub bass oriented or do they have both a nice mid bass and sub bass?


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Okay, sorry to you too. But hey, they got me many times like this when I was just starting out on head-fi. Best advice is find one (or two) earphones you really really like and then delete your head-fi account. lol




How's that working out for you LOL! Anyway, I was happy enough with my px100-ii and my almighty modded ksc75's. But I couldn't leave well enough alone. Now I have the glorious ha-s500 (with ath pleathers), and I think I will be complete once I get some good iem's (leaning towards the 80's). *Then* I can delete my head-fi account (for a few months anyway!).


----------



## nihontoman

whoevcer has the xb90ex - change the stock tips for some wide bore tips, as the stock ones definitely restrict the sound and make the bass sound bloated... wide bore tips open up the iems, bring out the highs and mids a bit and make the bass tighter... also, good extensive burn in with loud music is necessary.


----------



## Omnom

Ok,
  So I take it there are no recommendations?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> How's that working out for you LOL! Anyway, I was happy enough with my px100-ii and my almighty modded ksc75's. But I couldn't leave well enough alone. Now I have the glorious ha-s500 (with ath pleathers), and I think I will be complete once I get some good iem's (leaning towards the 80's). *Then* I can delete my head-fi account (for a few months anyway!).


 
   
   
  You read what this man wrote about the ATH pleathers on his HA-S500? Check out the HA-S500 thread. I am telling you ericp. You think they sound good now. Just so you know Waynenumm, Ericp here was the first to buy a HA-S500.. You listen to what this guy says he won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Ok,
> So I take it there are no recommendations?


 

 That is all everyone has been giving you in this entire thread. It is like choosing the type of cloths you want to wear of the type of food you want to eat.
   
  So you have to just go with what you think will be nice for you. You want a bassy earphone and if you want one that is an upgrade to your FX101. Try out a FX3X. A side grade would be something like a SHE3580 or even better the SHE9700.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is all everyone has been giving you in this entire thread. It is like choosing the type of cloths you want to wear of the type of food you want to eat.
> 
> So you have to just go with what you think will be nice for you. You want a bassy earphone and if you want one that is an upgrade to your FX101. Try out a FX3X. A side grade would be something like a SHE3580 or even better the SHE9700.


 
  Yea,
  Thanks Dsnuts, I'm one of those people who research and research for ages until they're 100% sure its the right one, and I do my research through peoples experiences and what they heard/felt from that IEM, this is why I ask these questions, 
  But entirely it comes down to me,
 It has come to my attention that if I ask here in these threads that new IEMs I have not heard of are recommended to me and this extends my research.

 I respect this comment though.
  Thanks


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Just so you know Waynenumm, Ericp here was the first to buy a HA-S500.. You listen to what this guy says he won't steer you wrong.




Yes, I was quickly getting the impression that much like yourself, ericp is a dangerous man!


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Ok,
> So I take it there are no recommendations?


 
  Just pick something, stop wasting time.  How old are you?


----------



## nihontoman

Omnom you said you have about 40$ to spare right? you can get JVC fxd60 for 42 $ with free shipping from ebay. just choose the colour and you are ready to go. oh, and I doubt you could get anything better for the money...
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Micro-HD-Inner-Ear-Headphones-HA-FXD60-R-/370641879489?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item564bfa41c1


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, sorry to you too. But hey, they got me many times like this when I was just starting out on head-fi. Best advice is find one (or two) earphones you really really like and then delete your head-fi account. lol


 
   

 Better, ask for an "autoban"... Ip banned if posible


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Better, ask for an "autoban"... Ip banned if posible


 
  If IP Ban then surf through proxy


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Omnom you said you have about 40$ to spare right? you can get JVC fxd60 for 42 $ with free shipping from ebay. just choose the colour and you are ready to go. oh, and I doubt you could get anything better for the money...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Micro-HD-Inner-Ear-Headphones-HA-FXD60-R-/370641879489?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item564bfa41c1


 
  I can't recommend the fxd60 enough at this price.  It is a superior earphone for the cost.  You get to taste the carbon nanotube technology with big bass.  If your budget doesn't allow you to get the xb90ex, then this is the one for you buddy.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You read what this man wrote about the ATH pleathers on his HA-S500? Check out the HA-S500 thread. I am telling you ericp. You think they sound good now. Just so you know Waynenumm, Ericp here was the first to buy a HA-S500.. You listen to what this guy says he won't steer you wrong.


 
   
  I will buy them next week when I get back into town Dsnuts.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Are the adagio 3s mostly sub bass oriented or do they have both a nice mid bass and sub bass?


 
   
   
  The mid bass is there when needed, but the sub-bass (which I prefer more than mid-bass) is there in abundance. But it's not a bloated boomy sub-bass. It's a power sub-bass.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The mid bass is there when needed, but the sub-bass (which I prefer more than mid-bass) is there in abundance. But it's not a bloated boomy sub-bass. It's a power sub-bass.


 
  There's something about the bass of the adagio's that's very addicting.  As eric puts it, POWER!!
  I seriously love these.  As much as I love the xb90ex and it's sub-bass, the adagio's add that power to the bass that wow's me.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> There's something about the bass of the adagio's that's very addicting.  As eric puts it, POWER!!
> I seriously love these.  As much as I love the xb90ex and it's sub-bass, the adagio's add that power to the bass that wow's me.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai right! These do really almost sound like headphones in the bass. I have a REL British subwoofer connected to my B&W speaker. The III sub-bass reminds me of the bass coming out of my sub-woofer.


----------



## rickdohc

I am saving my money for these!!!!
   
  Triple Dynamic Drivers... gggoooshhh!!!!
   
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea I look forward to getting my pair. I just sold off my pair of Port a pros so it makes up for a bit on the Adiagos..Cant wait.
   
  By the way I just got my Sony XBA-3s. These actually sound really good. The highs was a bit off at first but seem to be getting much better now with some burn in happening. I know BAs don't need burn in if at all as much as dynamics but I actually heard changes while I was listening to them on the same tunes.  For the cost these have to be one of the better earphones I have heard this year. They still don't have the same bass impact as dynamics but these actually has some proper bass going on. The mids are where these things shine. The highs sound like speaker tweeters. Lol. Overall I am very much impressed with them and these ended up being a steal at $100. I will do a proper impression of them after some break in.


----------



## Basilius

I haven't read through every page, so I'm sorry if this has been answered already.  How is the midrange on the Sony XB90EX (recessed, neutral, forward), and how much clarity and overall microdetail does it have?  thanks


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea I look forward to getting my pair. I just sold off my pair of Port a pros so it makes up for a bit on the Adiagos..Cant wait.
> 
> By the way I just got my Sony XBA-3s. These actually sound really good. The highs was a bit off at first but seem to be getting much better now with some burn in happening. I know BAs don't need burn in if at all as much as dynamics but I actually heard changes while I was listening to them on the same tunes.  For the cost these have to be one of the better earphones I have heard this year. They still don't have the same bass impact as dynamics but these actually has some proper bass going on. The mids are where these things shine. The highs sound like speaker tweeters. Lol. Overall I am very much impressed with them and these ended up being a steal at $100. I will do a proper impression of them after some break in.




Yup I am very happy with my pair too. They are the first BA based IEM that I like the bass on. I actually think I was to quick to give up these when I bought them at full retail but I am very glad I rebought them during this sale. I think if Sony priced these at $150 they would have a ton of more sales.

I actually sold my GR07 MK2 after getting these.

Now to see if my gamble on the MDR-1R pays off, just received my shipped email from Sony Canada...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jbsteeves said:


> I haven't read through every page, so I'm sorry if this has been answered already.  How is the midrange on the Sony XB90EX (recessed, neutral, forward), and how much clarity and overall microdetail does it have?  thanks


 
   
  One thing Sony gets right in just about all their headphones and earphones is the mids. These are no exception..The mids are very much full and present on these, a bit mid forward  and actually for bass earphones is one of their strong suits. There are too many cheapo bass earphones that overshadow the mids with a big mid bass. These don't. Very quality mids and bass end that keeps everything in their place.. The high are solid on these as well with more use they seem to have much better presence than on open boxed sound so burn in is very key to get the best out of these for certain. I do wish the highs was a bit more forward on the sound but that is just nitpicking what is already a great musical sound. Microdetailing while not like a BA earphones or a higher end JVC earphones. I don't ever feel like I am missing out on detail of my tunes using these at all. It is the overall sound that is the attraction for these. Big bold and deep.
   
  These have somewhat of a softer sound to them because the laid back highs but I don't feel they lack clarity. There is nothing neutral about these earphones. These have a big bold full on sound that does everything right with some monsterous sub bass. I enjoy these with non bassy tunes just as much as bassy tunes because their mids are so deep, so complete and enjoyable.. For the price these are selling for now. One of the best bass earphones money can buy imo. These are more for enjoying your music more than analyze them. Musical X10.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> Yup I am very happy with my pair too. They are the first BA based IEM that I like the bass on. I actually think I was to quick to give up these when I bought them at full retail but I am very glad I rebought them during this sale. I think if Sony priced these at $150 they would have a ton of more sales.
> I actually sold my GR07 MK2 after getting these.
> Now to see if my gamble on the MDR-1R pays off, just received my shipped email from Sony Canada...


 
  Ya I am very interested in the Sony MDR-1R. I hope those end up being some keepers for certain. Will keep tabs on the MDR-1R thread. You see those new JVC FXZ100 and FXZ200? Lol. 3 dynamic drivers. 2 carbon nanotubes with a 3rd being a sub woofer in the rear chamber. Lol.These look crazy!


----------



## dweaver

Those look very interesting. Let's see how they are priced and hopefully the FXT90's harshness is no where to be found...


----------



## Prakhar

dsnuts said:


> Ya I am very interested in the Sony MDR-1R. I hope those end up being some keepers for certain. Will keep tabs on the MDR-1R thread. You see those new JVC FXZ100 and FXZ200? Lol. 3 dynamic drivers. 2 carbon nanotubes with a 3rd being a sub woofer in the rear chamber. Lol.These look crazy!




those look pretty sweet...


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea I don't care what these cost. I am getting a pair.. I was very very close to getting a pair of CKS99. in fact I actually had them in my check out box on ebay. But for some whack reason it says shipping estimated at December 10-31st. No way I ain't spending that much money to wait 2 months.!! Then these new JVCs came into the picture. I am sorry to say but JVCs got my money. Expect a full report on these when they are available. I might have to pass up the Sony MDR-1Rs for these JVCs even. All pending on impressions of them of course but right now for full sized cans. My new UE6000 I found out using Noise cancelling switch turns on an internal amp that boost the sound and the bass end about 5dbs. Unbelievable fun sounding headphones. I am very happy with them.
   
  So these JVCs are #1 on my list of must haves for certain.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> those look pretty sweet...


 
  Whoa!! I'm in trouble!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I am very interested in the Sony MDR-1R. I hope those end up being some keepers for certain. Will keep tabs on the MDR-1R thread. You see those new JVC FXZ100 and FXZ200? Lol. 3 dynamic drivers. 2 carbon nanotubes with a 3rd being a sub woofer in the rear chamber. Lol.These look crazy!


 
  I'm in trouble!


----------



## mochill

No more gettin any earphones for me after seeing that fdz200 ....my #1 priority is now saving for them ....jvc for the win.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So these JVCs are #1 on my list of must haves for certain.


 
   
  So dsnuts, FXD80 for $95CN, or FXZ200 for $1000CN???
   
   
  In the illustrious words of King Crimson...
   
  Umm... I was thinking...
 This is a dangerous place..
 This is a dangerous place..


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna guess these new FXZ100 will be around $150  the one in the pic here is the FXZ200 guessing around $200-$250.  I plan on getting the FXZ200 Toward the end of November. Can't wait.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am gonna guess these new FXZ100 will be around $150  the one in the pic here is the FXZ200 guessing around $200-$250.  I plan on getting the FXZ200 Toward the end of November. Can't wait.


 
   
  Hmm. $200-$250 isn't completely crazy I suppose. I guess I could just postpone the purchase of the fxd80's, enjoy my S500 for a while, and see how the fxz200's pan out.
   
  Like I said... this is dangerous place


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So dsnuts, FXD80 for $95CN, or FXZ200 for $1000CN???
> 
> 
> In the illustrious words of King Crimson...
> ...


 

 OR a set of FXD70s for $60 shipped just to complicate things a bit more for you. heeeee Man finally giving them a listen after some good amount of burn in, these things are starting to scare me. The sound seems like it got bigger esp. the bass/ more detailed/ refined then on open box. Don't even have to turn the volume as high as before to enjoy its sound. The sound is crazy on these, esp. the mids.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Micro-HD-Inner-Ear-Headphones-HA-FXD70-B-/370641939449?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item564bfb2bf9
   
  On sale now for a limited time, but only in black color though. Pretty good price.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> OR a set of FXD70s for $60 shipped just to complicate things a bit more for you. heeeee Man finally giving them a listen after some good amount of burn in, these things are starting to scare me. The sound seems like it got bigger esp. the bass/ more detailed/ refined then on open box. Don't even have to turn the volume as high as before to enjoy its sound. The sound is crazy on these, esp. the mids.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Micro-HD-Inner-Ear-Headphones-HA-FXD70-B-/370641939449?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item564bfb2bf9
> 
> On sale now for a limited time, but only in black color though. Pretty good price.


 
   
  SOLD! I found the same sale on ebay.ca... $60 for the fxd70's (and free shipping) seems like a stupid good deal. And combined with your hype (and your endorsement of the mids) means that resistance was definitely futile for me lol!
   
  Although I _might_ have preferred the 80's more, they are $35 more, and the 70's are obviously quite good... ericp supplied me with a very positive review of them:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-fad-adagio-iii-ericp10-take-pg-242-the-sony-mdr-xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/3825#post_8784890
   
  So, I'm pretty happy about having the excellent fxd70 for $60 (at least until I get sucked into the fxz200 lol!)
   
  Thanks for the link!


----------



## sfwalcer

haha nice, I got mines for $65 shipped from the same seller as well, so you got a really good deal esp. with free ship. I initially wanted the FXD80s as well but the 70s were a lot cheaper and still is, so...... waiting for 80s to hit stateside then cop for cheap. heeee
   
  NOPE NOT TEMPTED by those frakenCNTs whatsoever, not even remotely.............................................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think you will really enjoy them 70s, cuz they sounded great just outta the box, but with more burn in oh man they're starting to shine. Great contrast to your S500s.  
   
  I would say the the S400s (more mellow/ smooth) is akin to the FXD70s (bit brighter/ more HD) and the S500s to the FXD80s in signature, but they are yet still different, damn JVC and their CNT poison, can't get enough of the different variants!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha nice, I got mines for $65 shipped from the same seller as well, so you got a really good deal esp. with free ship. I initially wanted the FXD80s as well but the 70s were a lot cheaper and still is, so...... waiting for 80s to hit stateside then cop for cheap. heeee
> 
> NOPE NOT TEMPTED by those frakenCNTs whatsoever, not even remotely.............................................................................
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome! I'm stoked


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea I don't care what these cost. I am getting a pair.. I was very very close to getting a pair of CKS99. in fact I actually had them in my check out box on ebay. But for some whack reason it says shipping estimated at December 10-31st. No way I ain't spending that much money to wait 2 months.!! Then these new JVCs came into the picture. I am sorry to say but JVCs got my money. Expect a full report on these when they are available. I might have to pass up the Sony MDR-1Rs for these JVCs even. All pending on impressions of them of course but right now for full sized cans. My new UE6000 I found out using Noise cancelling switch turns on an internal amp that boost the sound and the bass end about 5dbs. Unbelievable fun sounding headphones. I am very happy with them.
> 
> So these JVCs are #1 on my list of must haves for certain.


 

 "You guys can call me an AT **JVC** superfan" fixed!!!


----------



## stellar

Dsnuts.. if you don't get both the and the CKS99 and  FXZ200, then who is gonna build up all the hype to buy both of these because they're just that good? (CKS99 should be selling next week, FXZ200 not available til November which is like super far away)


----------



## nihontoman

Folk at JVC are evil, evil I tell ya! the purchase of a 100$ sonys were quite crazy for my and now these :|


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Folk at JVC are evil, evil I tell ya! the purchase of a 100$ sonys were quite crazy for my and now these :|


 
   
  It's a slippery, steep, downhill slope from here. Run while you can.


----------



## Zelda

so eric, you get/got the R1 today ????


----------



## DarkStorm90

What's the best choice between JVC FX101 at 15€, JVC FX40 at 33€ and BrainWavz R1 at 25€? Thank you.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





darkstorm90 said:


> What's the best choice between JVC FX101 at 15€, JVC FX40 at 33€ and BrainWavz R1 at 25€? Thank you.


 
   
   
  Fx101


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> "You guys can call me an AT **JVC** superfan" fixed!!!


 





   
  yea, thats funny i was thinking the same thing


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha nice, I got mines for $65 shipped from the same seller as well, so you got a really good deal esp. with free ship. I initially wanted the FXD80s as well but the 70s were a lot cheaper and still is, so...... waiting for 80s to hit stateside then cop for cheap. heeee
> 
> NOPE NOT TEMPTED by those frakenCNTs whatsoever, not even remotely.............................................................................
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1
   
  the 70's sound so nice its not even funny, i could wear those things all day and be happy...but, just when i tought i was over with iems/planning an upgrade next year,   then, out of no where  _*FZXCNTJVCOWNSMYMONEYIEMS.*_..........................
   
  i am gonna be in DEEP ·$%& if they announce a 50mm full headphone in 2012.
   
   
  Please JVC,  if you guys are planning to realease a 50mm HP could you PLEASE realease it in 2013?  i got NO MORE MONEY!... i dont even have a wallet anymore!


----------



## DarkStorm90

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Fx101


 

 just based on the quality/price ratio or they are better overall?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





darkstorm90 said:


> just based on the quality/price ratio or they are better overall?


 

 Quality/Price ratio.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> "You guys can call me an AT **JVC** superfan" fixed!!!


 
  That's exactly what I was thinking! In fact I was going to post that today but you beat me to it!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





darkstorm90 said:


> What's the best choice between JVC FX101 at 15€, JVC FX40 at 33€ and BrainWavz R1 at 25€? Thank you.


 
  Yeah DarkStorm don't even think of getting those FX40s, that cheapo carbon nanotube bait is gonna GET CHUUU!!! You see where rick is at now and the rest of us crazy CNT lovers, no more self control...............dead serious haha
   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking! In fact I was going to post that today but you beat me to it!


 
  heeeee you snooze, you lose!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Guys that know me I ain't no company goon. Yet Admins here at headfi tagged me with that as I wrote that on the CKM500 thread. I am a fan of ATs stuff but I am a fan of better sounding stuff even more. Once you get a custom tag I didn't realize it at the moment but they make me look like I work for AT or something.  Speaking of better stuff.
   
  I listened to my new XBA-3s last night and I couldn't stop listening to them. It is the first time I have ever wanted to listen to a BA based earphone. My TF10s not so much but these are a different story. I know many of you guys know me for my budget stuff I write about and more or less the JVC earphones. But I have to say. I am very much impressed with the XBA-3. It has so many great qualities that I was not expecting from the earphones. These are what the TF10s should have been imo. The biggest difference between the 2 is the mids. I find the mids on the XBA-3s one of the best I have ever heard. So immersive the way it sounds. So much delicate detail and imagery it is a very seductive sound.
   
  Do I think they are worth the $300 price tag? No. But at $200 I think they do. So for what I bought them for it was beyond a good deal. It was a pleasant surprise.
   
  So without further ado. What makes the Sony XBA-3 sound so seductive. I was listening to of all tunes. Johnny Cash Ring of fire and as many times as I have heard that tune what was a huge surprise to me was just how wide that tune sounded on the XBA-3. I do a lot of commuting for my business so I was in my car listening to my XBA-3s when this tune came up. The tune sounded wider than the speakers that are in my car. It sounded like I was in a big concert hall..I kept on taking the earphones out as I was simply amazed at the sense of space the tune was throwing out. The advantages of BA drivers are clearly evident here. Earphones and headphones for the most part relay a sense of space to your ears giving you that stage that we all know. These are the first earphones that adjusts to the actual recording. If the tune was recorded in a bigger scale these relay that to what your hearing much better than any other earphones I have heard. It is quite addictive as I found myself going from tune to tune and it threw a big smile on my face as the sense of space of a particular tune would actually change pending on how it was recorded. Amazing.
   
  Beyond that. The sound is a complete one and Sony did an awesome job with the tuning on these earphones. I have quickly become a fan of the mids on these earphones. In a word very accurate and detailed..I read many a review on these earphones but I had no idea just how good the mids were until now. It seems Sony takes their mids very seriously. Every single Sony headphone and earphone I have had always had good to outstanding mids and these are perhaps the best I have heard to date..The meat of your tunes reside in the mids and the accuracy these convey is. Dare I say perfect..These earphones really shine with instrument and vocal presentation that is some of the best I have heard. The 3 drivers works extremely well together and sound like high end speakers in your ears.. I read some reviews online saying the bass is a bit much ect. Lol. It has enough bass for even Hip hop and EDM but these aren't bass heavy at all. Music without my bass is like music without highs. For this sound, it is perfect imo.
   
  More of a balanced sound than tilting toward highs or the bass end. Now the highs I had to get used to but I quickly realized my ears are too used to colored highs that are on many of my earphones and headphones. These have a delicate clean approach to the highs that once you figure out put the focus back to the mids more than the highs and if you think about it that is actually the correct way to hear your tunes. The highs should be the rhythmic accents to your tunes and not the focus and that is the tuning Sony did on these. I simply bow down to the delicate balancing they did between the 3 drivers in each ear..Bass has plenty of impact and the subs in here are tuned much like the highs in that they convey more accurately how the bass should sound more than anything bloaty or exaggerated. Yet they threw in just a touch more than neutral levels because who don't like their beats hitting hard? 
   
  In a nut shell. I am very much more impressed with these than any other Sony product I have heard to date. These are what I thought my Sony EX600 should have been. These are what I hoped the TF10s was going to be.
   
  I don't know if there ever will be another opportunity to grab one of these for $100 but if you ever see such a deal online. Grab them like it was the last bottle of vodka at the end of the world.

  Over whelming thumbs up from me.


----------



## daveyostrow

How would you compare them to the ex600?


----------



## Dsnuts

Funny your asking this. I have the EX600 in my ears as I type. The sound is simply not as engaging. The mids of the EX600 is not as good. I always thought the mids sounded a bit detached from the rest of the sound on the EX600 and it is showing this flaw here as I compare. Sideways like how the drivers sit in your ears a bit uneven in the mids..I also much prefer the highs and bass end of the XBA-3 over these as well. A bit of harshness to the highs on the EX600s a bit peaky and not as controlled or dynamic as the highs that are on the XBA-3.
   
  Right after writing this impression of the XBA-3 I threw in the EX600 and the sound is clearly a downgrade in quality. Not as dynamic sounding or as clean. I much prefer the overall sound on the XBA-3. EX600 sound presentation to me is kinda on the boring side and while neutral enough truth be told my FXD earphones beat these a new one for dynamic sound and don't come close to how the XBA-3 sounds at all..Spiky highs. Sideways mids sound and somewhat limp bass end that don't excite. No comparison.
   
  The EX600 is actually a good phone for guys that love neutrality but this is clearly a case of once you had better in your ears and then listen to lesser. You can clearly tell the sound flaws in comparison.


----------



## daveyostrow

Sounds great, why I have not heard about the sale i dont know. Hopefully people will sell them at a fair price.
  Im not expecting these to have crazy rumble, but how would you describe them?


----------



## Carlsan

An ebay seller has the xba-3's for $189.95.
   
I just picked up a pair, I already have the XBA-4's but read somewhere that the 3's gave a better sound.
Not the cheapest, and probably don't deserve to be mentioned in this thread, but thanks for the review.
Dsnuts, you may want to add your observations to one of the many XBA-1,2,3,4 threads out there. 
   
Btw, just received a pair of xb90's, bought from Accessory Jack. Bass is really big and the signature may be to dark.  Will have to burn them in for a bit to see how the sound changes.


----------



## daveyostrow

Nice, would love to hear your take on the differences


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass end has precision much like the rest of the sound. Again the positive aspects of BA drivers. Very nice speed and transients. I test sub bass on all my earphones and I would actually like a little more on the sub bass front but for what is there. There is nothing missing. Mid bass impact is very accurate like it is supposed to sound both in tonality an speed.  On cheaper bass earphones you get that one note bass end that gives you the idea that you are getting impact but not actually dealing out accurate impact. Don't know if you know what I mean. Basically everything on the sound is high end. Including the bass end. I can imagine the new SONY MDR-1Rs having somewhat of a similar tuning to these earphones.

 The bass is a solid notch over neutral and these are not a bassy iem at all. Despite hearing they have a "Sub woofer" in them. The bass driver was implimented to represent the bass.  To represent the beat to the song and represent it accurately. For example hiphop tunes have more bass end emphasis and sub bass performance and on hiphop tunes you will hear it like you have always heard it. But on bass light tunes it highlights the bass end like it should. Bass to me is very important to the overall sound and these while not giving you the Bass end of a XB90EX..If a sub bass low note is in the track you will be able to hear it clearly on these with no struggle at all. These are what I imagined a higher end Sony would sound like.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





> Btw, just received a pair of xb90's, bought from Accessory Jack. Bass is really big and the signature may be to dark.  Will have to burn them in for a bit to see how the sound changes.


 
  dark? as missing high end sparkle? I'm not too good with these audio terminologies, so if you could explain what you are hearing, would be good. to me they sound good, so I'm kinda confused


----------



## ericp10

R1 won't arrive until Monday.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> dark? as missing high end sparkle? I'm not too good with these audio terminologies, so if you could explain what you are hearing, would be good. to me they sound good, so I'm kinda confused


 
   
  Had them on my ears for all of two minutes, with no burn in. Not sure about the tips as well, may not have had a proper seal.
  
  I'll give them an honest appraisal with time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to what you have to say about your XBA-3s Carlsan..You seem to have a lot to compare them to..As for the XB90s. Try out a wider tip than the Sony Hybrids and they need a solid burn in for certain..


----------



## ericp10

Nice impressions Dsnuts. I think the XBA-4 is pretty damn good (not for the $350 I paid for it, but if was $200 to 300 it would have been a hell of a bargain,


----------



## mochill

Any update on the FAD?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya now that I have these I am naturally curious about the XBA-4s now.. This hobby leads to one thing or another..My next purchase will be either the MDR-1R maybe or the FXZ200s. Which have been confirmed at $280. Yikes. 
   
  You pay for new tech but what is interesting is. Just when AT is launching their CKS99@ $160 and their CKS1000 @ $300 JVC strikes with these new FXZ100s at $150 and the FXZ200s for $280. 
   
  Competition is a good thing. But JVC won already. Lol! I have no idea when I will get my FADs but will report ASAP when I get em. Probably next week I hope.


----------



## cute

The RE600 is coming as well!  That could be very exciting too!


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what is strange. But I have noticed one thing about Sony earphones as I am listening to my XBA-3s now.
   
  I am using JVC tips on them. Much wider tips vs Sony hybrids. I use to swear by Sony hybrids but they actually restrict the sounds on their own earphones. Both the XB90 and now these XBA-3s sound even better with wider tips. You figure Sony engineers would figure this out. I suppose it would go against tradition or something to use wider tips but that is exactly what these earphones need. Weird.
   
  By the way my impression of the XBA-3 was from using these JVC tips on them. Can't go back to using hybrids on their own earphones anymore.


----------



## atomikn00b

you were comparing the xba-3 to the xb90ex earlier.
  about exactly how much subbass quantity do you sacrifice by picking the xba-3 over the xb90ex?
  besides the bass sacrifice, would you say the xba-3 is superior to the xb90ex in all other aspects?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> you were comparing the xba-3 to the xb90ex earlier.
> about exactly how much subbass quantity do you sacrifice by picking the xba-3 over the xb90ex?
> besides the bass sacrifice, would you say the xba-3 is superior to the xb90ex in all other aspects?


 
  good question. I'm also interested in that 
   
   
  as for the new iems from Audio technika, JVC and Hifiman, honestly, I lost all the interest with the new cks iems. jvc seeem much better piece of tech (though who knows, maybe ATs sound better...) also, I was always very intrigued by the hifiman products, and may actually have to choose between these JVC and them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only problem is the ****n money for all this unneeded **** XD


----------



## doctorjazz

So, got my FXD 80, burned them in about a day, listened this morning. These things do sound nice! The clarity and openness remind me of my old Shure PTH-E500 (this is from memory-I still have them, but the cable started to fray, and I just keep them in the case. I should find out about recabling/repairing these at some point, not sure how, did like them...). I listened to one of my favorite artists this morning, Aimee Mann (who writes great music and lyrics, and tends to layer production with much details, making it great for evaluating equipment), and I had the cliched "heard things I never heard before" moments, and the ability to really hear her voice and make out lyrics better than I usually can (still can't make them all out...tend to be densely packed). I'd say bass, while by no means anemic, still not up there with some of the others, like AT in ears, but was enough to suit the music. I plugged them back in to get more breakin, nonstop KeSha (my kids), which should loosten up a tank. Have the over the ear 500's on the way as well, very curious to hear them. Get back with more impressions at some point. Very please, though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> you were comparing the xba-3 to the xb90ex earlier.
> about exactly how much subbass quantity do you sacrifice by picking the xba-3 over the xb90ex?
> besides the bass sacrifice, would you say the xba-3 is superior to the xb90ex in all other aspects?


 
   
  I would guess about at least 4-5db sub bass difference. Which is not a small amount. The XB90EX is like your friends nice car stereo with 2X15" subs in the trunk. This being said I was listening to A tribe called quest this morning. The XBA-3 sounds great with hiphop actually. Maybe something in between the sound level of the XB90 and the XBA-3 in bass and sound would be these FAD Adiago 3s. I got an email from accessoryjack. I should be getting my Adiago3s here by next week. Will report on them. I trust Eric n Danny both liking these Adiago 3s much. If you can wait I will do some comparisons when I get them.
   
  The XBA-3 is like a high end set up you have in your living room. The MSRP difference is 3X the XB90. Do you get 3X the sound quality? Guys that demand high quality sound will think so but for bass fans.. No way.
   
  Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> So, got my FXD 80, burned them in about a day, listened this morning. These things do sound nice! The clarity and openness remind me of my old Shure PTH-E500 (this is from memory-I still have them, but the cable started to fray, and I just keep them in the case. I should find out about recabling/repairing these at some point, not sure how, did like them...). I listened to one of my favorite artists this morning, Aimee Mann (who writes great music and lyrics, and tends to layer production with much details, making it great for evaluating equipment), and I had the cliched "heard things I never heard before" moments, and the ability to really hear her voice and make out lyrics better than I usually can (still can't make them all out...tend to be densely packed). I'd say bass, while by no means anemic, still not up there with some of the others, like AT in ears, but was enough to suit the music. I plugged them back in to get more breakin, nonstop KeSha (my kids), which should loosten up a tank. Have the over the ear 500's on the way as well, very curious to hear them. Get back with more impressions at some point. Very please, though.


 
  The doctor gets the FXD80s. Nice. You are absolutely correct in breaking them in. CNT drivers are 20X stronger than steel. What you get later after break in will astound. But we are talking minimum 200 hours of aggressive volumes. Look forward to your take of them when they get proper.


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, my XBA-3 is impressing the hell out of me. 
   
  Where do you rank these, Dsnuts?


----------



## Dsnuts

Pretty crazy aint it?. They actually sound better after using them for 3 days. I noticed in the highs especially need to have some break in period before they sound correct but man once they do. Lol!  I would say 9.3 at least. That's just a conservative guess too. They are crazy good. Can't stop listening to my pair..The synergy with my Sony Z1060 and the XBA-3s are off the planet good. I truly hope the new MDR-1R has this sound tuning. If so that is another must have on my list.
   
  So I was listening to some Van Halen this morning. In particular how Alex Van Halen was playing drums. Unreal. I can make out everything and I mean everything he was doing with so much precision. His drum rolls was all over the place.. Knowing how these sound now. I would have no issue paying $200 for these at all.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Pretty crazy aint it?. They actually sound better after using them for 3 days. I noticed in the highs especially need to have some break in period before they sound correct but man once they do. Lol!  I would say 9.3 at least. That's just a conservative guess too. They are crazy good. Can't stop listening to my pair..The synergy with my Sony Z1060 and the XBA-3s are off the planet good. I truly hope the new MDR-1R has this sound tuning. If so that is another must have on my list.
> 
> So I was listening to some Van Halen this morning. In particular how Alex Van Halen was playing drums. Unreal. I can make out everything and I mean everything he was doing with so much precision. His drum rolls was all over the place.. Knowing how these sound now. I would have no issue paying $200 for these at all.


 
   
  I'm shocked right now. This is the second time I've heard a BA that doesn't sound like the stereotype. I'm starting to wonder why anoyne would get the TF10 when the XBA-3 exists...
   
  My review of it and the Ety HF3 will be up in a few hours.


----------



## anachronsimic

I am literally 25 pages in and I can already tell this is going to end up being a large drain on my wallet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





anachronsimic said:


> I am literally 25 pages in and I can already tell this is going to end up being a large drain on my wallet.


 

 Ya sorry about how disorganized the thread is. I will edit much once I get some time to do so. It was at first a thread for a few earphones that was great for the price and we kept on adding new earphones hence the newer title.  Discovery thread..
   
  I have given some thought into what this thread should be about. If anybody that feels they have something to contribute to this thread as in. It is something new for you or the community I welcome any and every impression of anything that is new to you..If I feel it is something the community should take a good look at it will be posted on the front page and a change in the title with that particular product..I think this thread should be about encouraging something new for all of us to consider as well as letting the rest of us know how you feel about a product. Your impressions matter.
   
  As there are so many products out there in headphone land that just goes unnoticed. I hope this thread will uncover some gems that should not be missed by this community. Everyone on this thread should feel at home and no one is going to judge you based on your experience with said new products. I welcome everyone's take on anything they feel is a discovery for them. Remember this is not just a discovery for the community but should be about a discovery for you. Thanks for reading and supporting the thread fellas.


----------



## dweaver

This is the first BA I have really liked for bass. It just sounds so darn good and it has sub-bass. I listened to a YouTube bass test and the bass spectrum was very linear and really does go down low, I could hear/feel down to 10hz and I suspect it went lower but I was unable to feel it.

I listened to a couple of songs with the XBA3 and HF3 a couple days ago while the HF3 is definitely brighter and mid/treble centric the XBA3 was no slouch and I found the HF3 almost to much at times and any songs that required anything with a bass line was just more satisfying with the XBA3. I also like the overall signature of the XBA3 enought it easily replaced my GR07 MK2.


----------



## Dsnuts

I look forward to your impressions of the MDR-1R dweaver. I am hoping it has similarities to the sound signature on the XBA-3. I am extremely happy with these XBA-3s. It has literally caught me off guard. I was thinking. Ya these will sound good was my thought but I had no idea..That is until I had some alone time at my house with them. Wow.
   
  I don't remember the last time I was this impressed with an earphone. I was so blown away. I woke up the next morning looking forward to throw them back in my ears..I honestly think even at full retail price I think I still would be impressed. Great sound is great sound at any price. I have to admit though I did get lucky in getting a pair. $100 for this? Ridiculous.
   
  Oh and by the way. I actually recommend you guys that own the XBA-3s or the XB90s. Look into some wider nozzle tips for both earphones. I am using my wider JVC silicone tips and the sound is freed up is the best way to describe it.


----------



## ericp10

Someone asked a few pages back about the FAD III's treble compared to the XB90. The III is better. More forward with greater sparkle and power behind. it. Some have better detail (although the details are quite nice here), but I can't of a more powerful sounding earphone than the III. Wow! Just a fuller (headphone-like) powerful sound with a huge soundstage. It really scales up with the Fiio E9/E10 combination too. My vote would be that the III is better sounding than the XB90, but that's not taking anything away from the Sony. I just think FAD integrated its powerful bass in the mix better with the rest of the sound spectrum. Deep rich and clear (what the DDM should have sounded like).
   
  By the way, I did an A/B earlier today between the XBA-4, FXD80 and AF78. The JVC won in clear micro details to my ears (first for a dynamic driver). The XBA-4 was quite close, but vocals are push a bit back in the mix in the Sony as compared to the JVC. Great times for us in the hobby (with our wallets cursing our names every time we reach for it...lol)..


----------



## dweaver

Eric, if you haven't tried the XBA3, they might be worth a listen. From what I read they are a better balanced IEM than the XBA4 while still having good bass. While I can't comment directly on the XBA4 I can talk about the XBA3 and I do think they offer nice mids while offering a lot in the bass end. They easily have the best bass I have heard in a BA based headphone (TF10, SM3, HF3, PFE121, Rockit R50 etc.). I know there probably better BA IEM's than I have owned especially in the customs realm, but for a universal these do a very good job in my opinion.
   
  DS, I am hoping the MDR-1R is a similar sounding headphone to the XBA3 but with a bigger sound and even a bit more midrange and treble detail along with a similar type of bass. If they are what I hoping for I am going to have to ban myself from Head-fi and just be happy with them LOL. I will certainly be posting my initial impressions and doing up a full review. I will also likely do a bit of a Shure 940, 1440, MDR-1R comparison and may include the XBA3 in that mix just so people can have a point of reference between the IEM from the headphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to it.. I am debating between the new M100 and the MDR-1Rs. Both are on my radar for certain. Since JVC is coming out with the new FXZ earphones. Kinda messed up my plans for possibly getting both. I know I am not the only one that will be interested to know which one is gonna be the one to get.
   
  There seems to be much fan fare for the new V moda M-100s and Sony is releasing what I hope will be their best effort to date. It is an exciting time for newness.


----------



## doctorjazz

I want to know where the $100 XBA-3's are (I suspect _were _is now the correct tense)...I see them around $300+ for the most part, putting them close to the Shure 535 (at least sometimes, list is higher, of course). Anyone do that comparison? Are they worth the $300+, or is it more that the $100 price/performance ratio is great (from the write ups), but at what they mostly sell for, not so much? (of course, I'm jealous, wallet is relieved for now).


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya futureshop in Canada had a crazy blow out sale of the XBA-3s last week. They didn't seem to have much in their stores but for the guys that nabbed them. I have to say it was one of the best deals I have ever seen for these. Carlsan yesterday bought one for around $190 or so on ebay and even that is a good deal. This being said.
   
  You just got your FXD80s. I will tell you that those FXD80s once proper will immerse you with some of the best imagery for music you have ever heard so. One thing at a time. I love my FXD80s and all my JVC carbon nanotube headphones. I would simply enjoy your FXD80 for now. I hope there will be another sale one day for these as they have to be one of the better phones for around $200 I can think of. At current retail price I don't know if it will be worth that but for $200 I think they are definitely worth it.


----------



## dweaver

DS, I had tried a wide mouth tip the other day and didn't like it so had gone back to the hybrids. But you comments made me decide to try again and the tips I used this time have been better. The first pair had impacted the treble and upper mods to much making them to delicate. The current tip is right in between the hybrids and the other tips adding some extension and delicacy and opening the sound stage and adding more instrument separation, very nice indeed.

I am glad I got these for $99 but do they think they are worth up to around the $200 mark.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think we will have different results using wider tips because all of us have different shaped ears and such but at least for me. While I have normal sized ears my inner ear canal is a bit bigger so I usually use large sized tips. When I use wider tips it just expands the sounds inside my ears better than Sony Hybrids which have one of the smaller opening for sound to channel out of. My JVC tips, the same tips that are on the FX101, FX40 are about 2X wider than Sony hybrids and I notice this opens up the sound for me much better. I get that out of head sound all the time using these and the balance is perfect for me. I agree with your take on the bass end of these. Love the bass end I think it is perfect with how detailed the sound is over all.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think we will have different results using wider tips because all of us have different shaped ears and such but at least for me. While I have normal sized ears my inner ear canal is a bit bigger so I usually use large sized tips. When I use wider tips it just expands the sounds inside my ears better than Sony Hybrids which have one of the smaller opening for sound to channel out of. My JVC tips, the same tips that are on the FX101, FX40 are about 2X wider than Sony hybrids and I notice this opens up the sound for me much better. I get that out of head sound all the time using these and the balance is perfect for me. I agree with your take on the bass end of these. Love the bass end I think it is perfect with how detailed the sound is over all.


 
  I guess we both have the same kind of ear shape, because I too have medium sized ears but usually use large tips (or mediums, if they go deeper) and always wider bored tips gave me better results compared to narrow ones... and I really did want to like sony hybrids, because they are quite comfortable and xb90ex came with lots of them XD


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> Eric, if you haven't tried the XBA3, they might be worth a listen. From what I read they are a better balanced IEM than the XBA4 while still having good bass. While I can't comment directly on the XBA4 I can talk about the XBA3 and I do think they offer nice mids while offering a lot in the bass end. They easily have the best bass I have heard in a BA based headphone (TF10, SM3, HF3, PFE121, Rockit R50 etc.). I know there probably better BA IEM's than I have owned especially in the customs realm, but for a universal these do a very good job in my opinion.
> 
> DS, I am hoping the MDR-1R is a similar sounding headphone to the XBA3 but with a bigger sound and even a bit more midrange and treble detail along with a similar type of bass. If they are what I hoping for I am going to have to ban myself from Head-fi and just be happy with them LOL. I will certainly be posting my initial impressions and doing up a full review. I will also likely do a bit of a Shure 940, 1440, MDR-1R comparison and may include the XBA3 in that mix just so people can have a point of reference between the IEM from the headphone.


 


 Hello dweaver. Yes, I hope to try the XBA3 one day, but I never thought the XBA4 was a bad sounding iem. I always imagined the two sounding the same, but with the XBA4 just having that extra sub-bass boost.But even the sub-bass in the XBA4 isn't too overwhelming. Maybe I'll trade with Dsnuts one day for a week and we can hear the differences between the two. Enjoy. You my mind is concentrating on the V6 and that new JVC.


----------



## doctorjazz

Was curious about the Monoprice 'phones, cheap as noted, what the heck. These things are stupid good! Listening to my iPad with them now...had them burn in overnight. Feel/look like crap, not sure they'll last long, but amazing, slightly bright/harsh upper frequencies to my ears (doesn't bother me, though), do the mid/bass/imaging stuff incredibly well for what they are. I can see people just using these and dropping the whole searching thing (not me, though, got the bug for now). Got extra pairs for my girls. Thanks for the tip, love this thread.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not as refined as the JVC's, but still, for the price...was shocking at first listen, as I listen longer, I know I'm not throwing out my other iem's, but, again, at this price, amazing


----------



## Dsnuts

. Nothing to see here.


----------



## rickdohc

LOL. Thanks Ds, will buy a few of those just because they are cheap and i can give them as gift, they have some woods , so time for some "cheap fun"


----------



## nihontoman

After some time with Sony XB90EX, I'd like to share my thoughts on them.
   
  Build Quality
  Build quality is very good. housings seem solid and are made from aluminium and ABS plastic (which is supposed to refine the sound). housings have pretty good and flexible strain reliefs, but they could be a little longer and more flexible. They are adequate imho and should be able to withstand daily abuse with ease - design of the reliefs is pretty good and they don't create any "hot spots" in the wire, in other words - they work as they should  also, they are finished beautifully and just scream classy  that's a definite plus to me.
  cable itself is pretty thick, flexible rubbery cord with some grooves along the length. I don't really remember what these grooves are supposed to do, but I'm pretty sure they either lower microphonics, or prevent tangling. Truthfully, tangling is almost non-existent, but microphonics are sometimes annoying. they can be lowered by using the cable cinch, but it doesn't solve the problem entirely  It's not that bad, but still, it exists. good thing about the cable is that it is same thickness from the jack, to the housings, and inspire confidence. jack is really small, plastic, but has good strain relief and is L shaped, which I prefer to straight or 45 degree ones. 
  All in all, I'd say build quality is really good.
   
  Comfort
  although the drivers are one of the largest dynamic types used in iems (16mm) the design is really good and enables them to be really comfortable and don't cause any kind of fatigue in the ears even after long sessions of listening (I've had them in ears for 4-5 hours straight, without any issues with comfort whatsoever. stock, tips, while do not sound that good, are definitely comfortable.
   
  Sound
  Bass - members here named these iems the bass kings and I have to agree. bass is the foundation for the sound here, but it is not the regular kind of bass. there is no mid-bass hump, only the sub-bass is accentuated. the result of such tuning is that the bass never bleeds into the mids, and isn't bloated or offensive. I'm no basshead, but these sound pretty good to me. almost every other iem I've had, (except for meelec m21) had quite a big mid-bass hump and I always eq-ed it down. I don't have to do the same here. bass is controlled, and quite tight. it can become rumbly, but only when the recording calls for it. extension is the best I've heard so far, and can actually feel it vibrate to 15 hz or so, but at about 20 hz it is there sonically. As I've already said, the bass is big, but very controlled. it really feels like a subwoofer at times  I would suggest this iem to non-bassheads because while they are really bassy, they aren't offensive in any way. 
   
  Mids - these Iems are bass iems, but I actually love them because of their mids first, then bass  mids are smooth and quite detailed. they reproduce strings, piano and vocals really good. mid section is pretty flat, but there is a slight bump at around 6-6.5khz area. I would say that it is maybe 2-2.5 dbs, not more. One can always eq it out, and unlike many other iems, sound can be tweaked without much hassle on these. I just left it as is - it's not that noticeable or in any ways offensive. these will never get shouty or sibilant, so no problems there. nothing sounds unnatural, metalic, plastic or anything - timbre is really good and natural, well suited to acoustic music. I'm bad with all the terminology and describing the sound, but I'd say the mids are not thick, nor thin, quite detailed and transparent (if I can even use this word describing the mids). but this I can say for sure - the best and most enjoyable mids I've heard from anything, not only iems or headphones 
   
  Highs - highs to my ears are pretty sparkly, but there could be more sparkle I guess... they extend pretty good and then roll off. highs are detailed and never sibilant. this is a definite plus, because the thing I hate the most is sibilance. whole sound can be ruined for me just by that. not an expert on highs, so I can't add anything more. all I can say is that highs are more than enough for me and adequately detailed. they say that JVC FXD series are better in this regard, but I haven't heard them, so...
   
  Sound stage, presentation
  sound stage is big. I would say too big for some recordings  just try and listen to Dr. Cheskys new album, the drum and flute piece, and You'll understand what I'm talking about - it feels like I'm listening to the single drum and flute from far away. it could be described this way - imagine you are sitting in the middle section of a stadium and the flute and drum are positioned in the opposite ends of the field. they sound distant in this piece. Don't get me wrong - it really depends on the recording, because these can get really intimate and bring some instruments up close, but they can also send them to rare plains, far, far away  this works great with  classical orchestra music, jazz and everything, except for weird recordings like the one I mentioned above  instrument separation and detailing is really good, and the wide and high Sound stage helps with it even more - sometimes I feel like I'm sitting in a concert hall while listening to dvoraks 9-th symphony, or I'm in the same room and sitting in the front rows on Art Blakey and the jazz messengers' jazz session. Instrument positioning is good, but still it depends on the recording. The drivers feel fast, fastest I've heard. busy rock passages are well reproduced and you can tell every string from each other.  
   
  overall, these are bass iems, but I actually prefer listening to non-bassy music with these. This is mainly due to its relaxed and laid back, immersive presentation and excellent mids, but also for the simple fact that majority of hip-hop recordings is of low quality and the bass sometimes is bloated. but good quality hip-hop sounds excellent! (nujabes, DJ Okawari, Tsuchie, Tech N9ne). great bass extension also helps with some classical pieces, like the Bach toccata and fugue, that really needs good bass extension for the organs, is really enjoyable with sonys.
   
  I would say that these are quite good and at about 90-100$ are a good buy. I enjoy the hell out of them even now, as I'm typing 
   
  oh, btw, listen to this excellent piece with your XB90EX:






   
  you can thank me later 
   
  edit:
   
  I just discovered that youtube is an *******. I uploaded this yesterday, and it sounded almost as good as it sounded in the source flac, but just now I've listened to it again and it sounds like ****  could they process it more after uploading to reduce the size even more?


----------



## daveyostrow

yea i almost got the AWEI ES800M a while back, but they have other models for around the same price i didnt want to get sucked into... that may be even better.
  Does Mijan have experience with the rest of them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont know. but i can imagine all of them sounding similar. All of them say bass enhanced in one form or another. I wouldn't be surprised if they us the same drivers for all the earphones but in different housing. They aren't bad. I burned them in overnight and they seem to be tightening on the sound a bit.Less bloaty this morning for certain..
   
  @nihontoman. Nice impressions of the XB90EX. I agree with your take on how they sound with non bassy music. Steve Miller Band has to be heard on them. You can make out Steve Miller clearly up front and with all the instruments behind him with no congestion it is crazy sounding actually.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @nihontoman. Nice impressions of the XB90EX. I agree with your take on how they sound with non bassy music. Steve Miller Band has to be heard on them. You can make out Steve Miller clearly up front and with all the instruments behind him with no congestion it is crazy sounding actually.


 
  yeah, good recordings, especially live jazz sessions just sound unbeliavebly lifelike and real. there is so much sense of space, that I feel like I'm sitting at a table and talking to people while listening to music  things like this are not often with headphones, especially with iems...


----------



## daveyostrow

Well i missed eke2k6 sale of the xba-3 by a hair. so if anyone else is thinking of selling i am interested.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea. The Mp8320. Only if those crazy Chinese read my thread and figured out they can create a real winner by changing the housing a bit and throwing in some decent tips..But alas those are mass produced and obviously made cheap. The sound however is one of kind for the price. Which leads me to something new.!
> 
> So I got a PM from Majin who wrote me about a little product I should take a listen to. So in the spirit of discovery why not. At first he wanted to send me his pair and then then I found out how much it cost. Lol. It would have cost more for him to send me his pair and return them than for me to just buy one..So here we go. Surprise Surprise. Another discovery for ya'll to chew on!
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, perhaps just what I need!
  How would they compare to the FX101?
 Also what about those MEelec earphones?


----------



## Dsnuts

They cost $6. Just don't eat lunch for a day and find out. I think you will like. Like I said. For bass fans why not. These are actually bassier than the FX101s. Lol.
   
  By the way I was kinda joking about the lil Jamz rebrand but I think these actually could be rebrands. It wouldn't surprise me. They do kinda sound like Monster earphones.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They cost $6. Just don't eat lunch for a day and find out. I think you will like. Like I said. For bass fans why not. These are actually bassier than the FX101s. Lol.
> 
> By the way I was kinda joking about the lil Jamz rebrand but I think these actually could be rebrands. It wouldn't surprise me. They do kinda sound like Monster earphones.


 
  Haha, yea.
  Sounds awesome!
  So is the bass bloated at all?
 Its kind of reminding of those MEElec IEMs with just bloated bass, ruining the other aspects


----------



## Dsnuts

There is some bass bloat but not too bad..I have been burning them in and they get much better with burn in. The sound is starting to tighten up. Decent sound for the bucks. A throw around earphone that don't cost so much. I would try em. I was completely surprised on the bass end. It is big mean and hit them low notes with brute strength. I don't know if Meelec earphones has this much bass to be honest.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> R1 won't arrive until Monday.


 
   
  I got curious and found the thread about the R1. Dragon2knight's review was somewhat positive! I went to mp4nation hoping to see that the R1's cost $300 so that my interest in them would quickly be doused, only to find them for on sale for a measly $34.50 (with free shipping to Canada) until Oct22/12 (tomorrow). Suddenly I am feeling interested in purchasing them, even though I have the FXD70's on the way!
   
  I read that dragon2knight said that he thought that the R1's are more 3D like. Although I don't have the 70's yet, I assume that the 70's are more 2D like (whereas the 80's are more 3D like). Maybe it would be nice to also have the R1's for that different 3D like sound? (especially considering their price)
   
  So ericp10, I am counting on you to. Please get the R1's tomorrow and give them a quick test, and tell me whether or not I *need *to get them LOL!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I got curious and found the thread about the R1. Dragon2knight's review was somewhat positive! I went to mp4nation hoping to see that the R1's cost $300 so that my interest in them would quickly be doused, only to find them for on sale for a measly $34.50 (with free shipping to Canada) until Oct22/12 (tomorrow). Suddenly I am feeling interested in purchasing them, even though I have the FXD70's on the way!
> 
> I read that dragon2knight said that he thought that the R1's are more 3D like. Although I don't have the 70's yet, I assume that the 70's are more 2D like (whereas the 80's are more 3D like). Maybe it would be nice to also have the R1's for that different 3D like sound? (especially considering their price)
> 
> So ericp10, I am counting on you to. Please get the R1's tomorrow and give them a quick test, and tell me whether or not I *need *to get them LOL!


 
   
  It seems that a lot of people are getting their R1's today! I have been reading some of the 1st impressions below:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/631240/brainwavz-r1-review/210#post_8799673
   
  Unless I hear otherwise from you Eric, I think that my _need _to get them is diminishing. I'm quite sure that I am going to be very happy the FXD70's anyway


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok So a little update on the newer earphones I have been burning in. Both the FX31 and these even newer Es800M
   
  After throwing my well burned in FX31 into my ears and then going to the ES800M. Sorry guys I can't recommend the AWEI buds at all. Even at $6. I am gonna delete that post and sell these things.
   
  To put it simply these lack any refinement big bass or not to warrant a recommend from me. The overall sound is not even good for the gym. It comes out so muddy. Lack of any real detail anywhere in the sound. They actually sound like sub $10 earphones and that is not what this thread is about. If you read this Maijin I appreciate you bringing these to my attention and I still think they are ok for $6 or so but in all honesty these don't do it for me at all. The sound is so bloated it is hard to like this sound.
   
  Now. The good news. The FX31 now has fully burned in and the sound is SO much better over these cheapo Awei phones there is no comparison. It goes to show you who really makes the best budget iems. Minus the MP8320 I have not heard another cheapo Chinese made earphone that touches them. So I will delete the impressions of the ES800. These don't belong here. They were a discovery alright. Lol.


----------



## Prakhar

Fx31 vs Fx40 now?


----------



## Dsnuts

I'll do one better. I am whipping out the FX101 vs FX40 vs FX31 Comparo. NOW.. look for it in a few.
   
  Going back n forth from the 3 earphones here.
   
  To me the winner of overall definition of tunes is the FX31. FX40 comes close to some tunes but I think instrument separation is a tad bit better on the FX31. With the FX101 ultimately sounding a bit thicker as you can hear the mid bass presence over the other 2. Not as accurate as the other 2. But light years ahead in clarity to the Awei. There is almost none on the Aweis actually. I was hoping they would tighten up on the sounds much more but as they are. They are not so good in sound. 
   
  Bass goes like this. FX101 has the most bass here with the FX40 and the FX31 is very close to the FX40. All 3 have nice quality bass..
   
  So overall I would say the FX31> FX40> F101...and falling off the discovery thread would be the ES800M far far awei.
   
  It doesn't surprise that the Awei has the best build out of the all these as it looks like they are using the same build as the Monsters lil jamz  but where they just don't touch the JVCs are in the sound. Even for bass heavy earphones I feel the FX101 does it right. Enough definition and clarity to actually enjoy your tunes. The ES800M even after burn in is seriously lacking in any type of real clarity or detail.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Fx31 vs Fx40 now?


 

 Fx40.. depends, if you sensitiv (sp) with high frecuencies, dont buy them.  The highs are boosted, a lot.  The bass is nice, its he foundation of the sound but no bass monsters at all.  its llike an extreme v shaped curve with the highs boosted, but the sound very good for the price, detail and clarity is nice and you wont find a lot of iems with that level of clarity under $20.00
   
  Whats your budget?  they are selling FXD60 for around $60.00, not heard them but i am almost sure that they got more bass than the FXd70 and 80's. maybe some owner of the 60's could give us an review on them.  almost sure they sound better and are an upgrade over the 40's


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok So a little update on the newer earphones I have been burning in. Both the FX31 and these even newer Es800M
> 
> After throwing my well burned in FX31 into my ears and then going to the ES800M. Sorry guys I can't recommend the AWEI buds at all. Even at $6. I am gonna delete that post and sell these things.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  LOL   the train didnt even started,


----------



## Dsnuts

I just can't recommend a earphone that sounds this congested. The bass end is the only thing that is impressive about this sound but any earphone can say they have big bass as many do. But does it have a good sound. does it have sparkle to the highs. Does it have clarity to the mids.40 hours of burn in was all it took to make me realize that was their sound signature.
   
  It was going for a ATH-CKS solid bass sound but end up sounding like it was tuned by a bunch of first time tuners..It wouldn't surprise me if every single one of those cheapo AWEI earphones on ebay sound exactly alike maybe minor differences due to housing but all of em having mind numbing bass with no real dynamics.
   
  I realized going from even the cheaper JVC iems to the AWEIs just how much they are lacking. I can't put something like that on this thread with a good conscience knowing how they sound even with burn in. It is one of those iems that initially you are impressed with the bass and how big it is but then you start listening to your tunes and it is just lacking in every way possible. You guys want to know the very definition of colored sound. Get a AWEI earphone for your knowledge. It is the very definition.
   
  It is a shame too as the build is astounding for such a cheapo. All metal housing with metal plug, rubberized flat cord ect. Just a shame.
   
  This thread should be about finding greatness for the price but muddiness at any price won't make it onto here.


----------



## DaSaint79

Guys, any tips on where I can get a pair of Sony MDR-XB90EX?  Or a trusted vendor on Ebay or otherwise?


----------



## Zelda

http://www.accessoryjack.com/


----------



## Omnom

Has anyone tried those CK700?
 They seem like they're cheapos too?
 Round about the same price as those AWEIs


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dasaint79 said:


> Guys, any tips on where I can get a pair of Sony MDR-XB90EX?  Or a trusted vendor on Ebay or otherwise?


 
  you can get them on ebay for 110 with he seller hkasiamall (or something like that  ) I got from them and the packaging said that it was sent by Mr Jacky Chan and it costs 40$. very considerate of them - that way there is a little chance of havind troubles with customs fees and such...


----------



## ericp10

Okay head-fi fam, I've been busy this weekend trying to wrap up a couple of long reviews for you after getting a break finally from regular work, but I received my R1 today. It's been in my ears for about five minutes now. Before say I say anything about the sound, let me just say that this is most impressive packaging I have ever seen for $35. It looks as if the packaging is worth $35 on its own.

 Okay, at only about 10 minutes now and out of the box, I have to say on the R1 - sound quality-wise - >>>>> FREAKIN' WOW! If you can get it for $35 or under, RUN AND DON'T walk!!! Not going to say much else right now on the sound until further listening, but I will say that the R1 sounds nothing like the M4 (which has a very thin sound to my ears). I, like Dsnuts, is a staunch believer of burn-in, so if the R1 is going to get better from here, well this is an excellent starting point! I'm listening with the stock double-flanges that were on the R1 when I took it out of the box. Must be a large or over-sized medium because the tips fit my ears perfectly. Isolation is wonderful.
   
  And I think the build-quality is quite nice for the price (I actually think it's equal to the FAD Adagio III in build quality, maybe even a little bit better). Okay, that's it for now, but these are a winner to my ears. Happy listening.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, listening through last year's (or was it 2010?) iPod Nano 16gb. Listening to Steely Dan and highly enjoying the sound.


----------



## Zelda

any comparison with the FXT90 and Audiofly?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, at only about 10 minutes now and out of the box, I have to say on the R1 - sound quality-wise - >>>>> FREAKIN' WOW! If you can get it for $35 or under, RUN AND DON'T walk!!!


 
   
  Thanks Eric. I have the FXD70's on the way. Would the R1 be worth having as a complimentary sounding iem, or do you think they would largely be redundant? Thanks.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks Eric. I have the FXD70's on the way. Would the R1 be worth having as a complimentary sounding iem, or do you think they would largely be redundant? Thanks.


 
   
   
  The R1 sounds nothing like the D70. First, while not the bassiest earphone I've ever heard, the R1 are bass monsters compared to the D70. The D70 also has quite a bit more clarity, transparency and details than the R1 (not the is too bad, but needs much more burn-in before I can really assess its clarity. Right now it's nice on details and clarity). D70 has the more balanced and/or neutral sound.
   
  Quote: 





zelda said:


> any comparison with the FXT90 and Audiofly?


 
   
  More midbass in the FXT90 is about all I can say right now. Mids are very nice to my ears in both. I think the the R1 has a wider soundstage, but again I need extensive burn-in before I say much more. Listening to Sade now and very nice. Audiofly, I rather not say much yet for various reasons, but bass in the R1 seems to fall somewhere between the AF56 and the FAD III (with the FAD having the most bass).


----------



## DannyBai

Good to hear about the R1.  Ordered the other day since it's hard to resist at the price and being a big fan of all the earphones I've heard except for the M4.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The R1 sounds nothing like the D70. First, while not the bassiest earphone I've ever heard, the R1 are bass monsters compared to the D70. The D70 also has quite a bit more clarity, transparency and details than the R1 (not the is too bad, but needs much more burn-in before I can really assess its clarity. Right now it's nice on details and clarity). D70 has the more balanced and/or neutral sound.


 
   
  I was/am sitting on the payment page, ready to click on the paypal link, but was awaiting your reply. So, thanks for the prompt response!
   
  My interpretation of what you are saying is that the D70's are simply better in most ways that probably matter to me. But, the R1's sound good for the price, and have a good dose of bass. Because the R1's are only $35 (for another short while), I could just get them for the heck of it, and hopefully enjoy their different sound now and then (or be pleasantly surprised and enjoy their sound quite often). Then again, do I really need to start collecting iem's? Time to flip a coin methinks!
   
  Thanks again.
   
  Edit: I just read the below which you responded to me with in the S400 thread:
   
  Quote: 





> WAYNEENUMM buy it while it's at this price! Great great value in product and sound. More details to come, but with 20 minutes now I'm highly impressed!


 
   
  Resistance was once again futile. DONE!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I was/am sitting on the payment page, ready to click on the paypal link, but was awaiting your reply. So, thanks for the prompt response!
> 
> My interpretation of what you are saying is that the D70's are simply better in most ways that probably matter to me. But, the R1's sound good for the price, and have a good dose of bass. Because the R1's are only $35 (for another short while), I could just get them for the heck of it, and hopefully enjoy their different sound now and then (or be pleasantly surprised and enjoy their sound quite often). Then again, do I really need to start collecting iem's? Time to flip a coin methinks!
> 
> ...


 
  You summed it up in a nutshell buddy!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well since today is the last day for the deal..Why not. Got in on it. I ran and didn't walk. I am reading from most that got them that the sound stage is nice n wide. That is awesome.
   
  Believe it or not these would be my first brainwavz iem. Why not try a dual dynamic. Hope between these and the Adiago 3s will tide me over till the FXZ200s.


----------



## ericp10

To me whoever thought this sounds like the M4 either has a defective R1, or maybe I have a defective M4. The M4 sounds mighty thin sounding to my ears, whereas there's a meaty sound to the R1 (not as 3-Dish as the D80, but pointing in that direction). This really the dual-dynamnic I was hoping to hear with the DDM (clearer bass, very nice mids, and nice sparkly treble that's not too harsh or too recessed). I loved the DDM when it came out for its layered sound, but the bass was too muddy and the treble was too recessed.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well since today is the last day for the deal..Why not. Got in on it. I ran and didn't walk. I am reading from most that got them that the sound stage is nice n wide. That is awesome.
> 
> Believe it or not these would be my first brainwavz iem. Why not try a dual dynamic. Hope between these and the Adiago 3s will tide me over till the FXZ200s.


 
   
  Well, if they don't do the job of tiding you over, I'm sure that your xba-3's will


----------



## Dsnuts

No doubt. It has been in my ears ever since I got them. It is tough to go from one of the most engaging sounds to an unrefined one.  Will throw in my XBA-3. I have been listening to my classic rock collection more and more because of these..Well recorded older stuff sounds so great it is like rediscovering classic rock for me which is just awesome
   
  You youngins better recognize.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You youngins better recognize.


 
   
  That's a classic. Sounds rather nice on my S500 also


----------



## ch1nkster

Can any xb90 owners chime in on whether the meelec tips have the tendency to get stuck in the ear? My shure tips sound great but the nozzle tip on the 90's is smaller so the rubber tips get stuck in my ear often. Might try the smaller comply tips instead.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> No doubt. It has been in my ears ever since I got them. It is tough to go from one of the most engaging sounds to an unrefined one.  Will throw in my XBA-3. I have been listening to my classic rock collection more and more because of these..Well recorded older stuff sounds so great it is like rediscovering classic rock for me which is just awesome
> 
> You youngins better recognize.


 
  I think you just like the mustache 
  BTW I also jumped on the deal... the xba-3 will have to wait


----------



## Prakhar

Does the m6 sound vastly inferior to the She3580?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I think you just like the mustache
> BTW I also jumped on the deal... the xba-3 will have to wait


 

 I am all about the fro. The drummers got it going on! Now there is a man that is not afraid to show it. 
   
  @prakhar. After owning the CC51s I have never ever bought another meelec earphone. I can't tell you if they are. Can anyone chime in on this? I will tell you I much prefer the SHE3580 over my Meelec CC51s.


----------



## Omnom

Dsnuts, 
  Have you ever tried the CK 700?
 I heard they were meant to be good, but I don't know how they would compare to my FX 101s


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ch1nkster said:


> Can any xb90 owners chime in on whether the meelec tips have the tendency to get stuck in the ear? My shure tips sound great but the nozzle tip on the 90's is smaller so the rubber tips get stuck in my ear often. Might try the smaller comply tips instead.


 
  once a reaaaally worn out meelec large tip got separated and stuck in the ear, but that was more due to the fact that it was worn out rather than anything else.


----------



## waynes world

Boy, did that R1 thread ever super-nova - and not so much in a good way. Drama drama drama!
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/631240/brainwavz-r1-review/285#post_8802591
  Hopefully sanity returns to the land of R1 lol!


----------



## Majin

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Has anyone tried those CK700?
> They seem like they're cheapos too?
> Round about the same price as those AWEIs


 
   
  Ye i have them both the AWEI are a bit  better. If you live in the US i could see why you wouldn't recommend them, there are so many better options and most of them are around $10 to $20 (ebay - amazon etc.). But i can't get my hands on most of the earphones you recommend in the EU or i have to pay +$35 for it. I like the AWEI for their price and i don't have to fork out another $35 for a decent set of IEM if they break like my M1 or Xeports. These are a good gift for friends with apple earbuds 
   
  I really want to try out the FX31 but $40 on ebay sigh....


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Boy, did that R1 thread ever super-nova - and not so much in a good way. Drama drama drama!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/631240/brainwavz-r1-review/285#post_8802591
> Hopefully sanity returns to the land of R1 lol!


 





  that was entertaining.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow I feel for that Dragon2knight. Why can't guys have some open minds. I can see some fools getting banned or getting a stern warning from that thread. I have been in his shoes more times than I would like to remember so I can definitely relate. Poor guy getting bashed like that.
   
  Sometimes it ain't worth sticking your neck out to tell about a product on these threads. Too many critics. The damn phone is $35. Lol. It ain't like it is a $300 phone. It is what it is.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





majin said:


> Ye i have them both the AWEI are a bit  better. If you live in the US i could see why you wouldn't recommend them, there are so many better options and most of them are around $10 to $20 (ebay - amazon etc.). But i can't get my hands on most of the earphones you recommend in the EU or i have to pay +$35 for it. I like the AWEI for their price and i don't have to fork out another $35 for a decent set of IEM if they break like my M1 or Xeports. These are a good gift for friends with apple earbuds
> 
> I really want to try out the FX31 but $40 on ebay sigh....


 

 Sorry about the non recommend Majin. I was impressed by the sheer brute bass they have but once that initial Wow is gone and you start listening to them more and more I started to pick out more inconsistencies in the sound. I think for the price and the fact that it actually is built better than so many earphones I have is enough for anyone to try out but you are right there is too many to choose from now a days that does sound better for just a bit more in cost. I don't know if you have ever tried a FX101.
   
  I am sure you can pick one of them up for much cheaper than the FX31. That is what I would consider a great cheapo bass phone. While the build is much cheaper than the Awei's. The sound is what makes them outstanding. Many of the cheaper Philips phones as well.  Another would be the Philips SHE9700. I know these have been around a while but these are another proper bass earphone on the cheap that actually is an upgrade to the mighty SHE3580..
   
  I have to admit if EDM and hiphop was your main listening the AWEIs do sound good with bassy genres. That bass was unexpected. Lol.


----------



## Majin

Ye i pretty much checked out all the IEMs you suggested, but the only place i can get them is ebay and $27 for the FX101 doesn't sound like a good deal. I think i read you compared them with the xeport 5010 somewhere and they were kinda on par? (correct me if i'm wrong, it has been a while)


----------



## Prakhar

The She5105 is also an upgrade to he 3580 as well, right?


----------



## AlvinSii91

HI Dsnut !!! So , Sony MDR XB 90 EX will be a SUPERB UPGRADE to my CKS 55 !!!
  I remember you once said CKS 77 is entirely a whole level when compared to CKS 55
  Hahaha I quite enjoy my CKS 55 and maybe I 'm still new to IEM world
  So, I think XB 90 gonna to satisfy even more and I gonna anticipate it ><


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Does the m6 sound vastly inferior to the She3580?


 

 YES!
   
  The M6 has these "metalic" sounding highs, also IMO the sound is "thinner" , the bass is typcal bass from cheapos iems, the Bass from the 3580 goes depper and cleaner.  Both got recesed mids but the 3580 is a bit better in that aspect.   in my ears, the M6 sounds like cheap destkop speakers the 3580 sounds like a nice sounding sound system.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Boy, did that R1 thread ever super-nova - and not so much in a good way. Drama drama drama!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/631240/brainwavz-r1-review/285#post_8802591
> Hopefully sanity returns to the land of R1 lol!


 






  That was funny, maybe dragon made a mistake by telling they where "balanced" where maybe they are not.  in any case that dude bot when over the top, jezuz... its only a 35 iem sell it if you like it, man! that was crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  anyway, i got those E30... nothing to write about, they are good for the price,  but............................. nothing special.  IMO.


----------



## mochill

My tm7 is special


----------



## dwatanabe

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> YES!
> 
> The M6 has these "metalic" sounding highs, also IMO the sound is "thinner" , the bass is typcal bass from cheapos iems, the Bass from the 3580 goes depper and cleaner.  Both got recesed mids but the 3580 is a bit better in that aspect.   in my ears, the M6 sounds like cheap destkop speakers the 3580 sounds like a nice sounding sound system.


 

 I agree, I've owned both for some time and I have to say that the m6 are vastly inferior to the 3580s in terms of sound. I would've returned them if they weren't good to go to the gym with, the cable is sturdy and the memory cable near the earpieces helps keep them in place while you run. The 3580 sound great but when I got the fx40s, I gave them to a friend. IMO the 3580s have more bass but the fx40s have more clarity and high extension, while the m6s pale in comparison to both with a typical cheap iem sound comparable to what you'd get bundled with a pmp.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow I feel for that Dragon2knight. Why can't guys have some open minds. I can see some fools getting banned or getting a stern warning from that thread. I have been in his shoes more times than I would like to remember so I can definitely relate. Poor guy getting bashed like that.
> 
> Sometimes it ain't worth sticking your neck out to tell about a product on these threads. Too many critics. The damn phone is $35. Lol. It ain't like it is a $300 phone. It is what it is.


 
  X2 So sad how some of the trolls act on these posts. I agree.


----------



## BGRoberts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> X2 So sad how some of the trolls act on these posts. I agree.


 

 Seems some forget this is supposed to be FUN.
  ~BG


----------



## dwatanabe

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> Seems some forget this is supposed to be FUN.
> ~BG


 

 Trolls like that are the cancer that plagues most online communities...


----------



## ericp10

Well after dragon's fiasco on the other thread (lol) I will only say that I'm still enjoying the R1 immensely, and right now it's tied with my favorite earphone under $50 (the other being the FX40).  While not forward like in the FXD80, I don't find the vocals recessed at all. But here's the thing that is making me fall in love with the R1, it has a characteristic that I've found with all dual-dynamic  earphones I've heard and dual hybrids. Each of those earphones (DDM, FXT90, AF78) have a unique layering of sound that brings out extra details in vocals, background vocals and instrumentation. The R1 is not exception. I'm hearing great details and picking up nuances in background vocals of let's say Steely Dan songs (such as Deacon Blues and Hey Nineteen). Strings have great layering in some jazz tracks I've sampled with a string quartet. Acoustic guitar has very good weight to them. I don't even have 10 hours on them and I'm quite impressed. I wouldn't say the earphone sounds like an audiophile system, but it sounds like a very good high-end system (just below audiophile like some good Onkyo components). I'm really love this sound. Actually I'm loving the sound of the R1 a tad bit more than I'm loving the sound of the Adagio III. Now the signatures are not really the same, but I'm comparing more on the bass. The bass of the III reeks with POWER! It's on the verge of being too much were there is a touch of muddiness (just a touch). This may get better  (and I believe it will), but there is where it's at right now.
   
  The bass of the R1 is a couple steps behind the III, but there is that "punchy power" sound in its bass. It's really blending in with the rest of the sound spectrum quite well to my ears. Nice micro details that are pushing toward the FXT90 (not quite there but heading there with additional burn-in). This doesn't sound like the FXT90 though. More 3-Dish than the FXT90. So I was thinking about why some of the other R1  owners don't hear the detailed sound, more forward vocals, etc. My theory is that some of our members don't realize that all earphones are worn the same way. Example, some earphones are to be worn in a shallow way to get the optimum sound out of them (the AF78 is a perfect example). Other earphones must be pushed deep into the for the best sound (like with customs). Well, the R1 is one of those that need an deep insertion. The nozzle is long enough and demands it. Oh, someone asked about the size of the nozzle. Nozzle is somewhere between the size of the W4/SE535 and the FX40. In other words, it's about the diameter of the GR07. So really wide-bore tips won't work, but really tight ones won't work either. The Sony Hybrids should work, but I think the Auveos would be too wide. Actually the stock tips work well (especially the double-flange). But what I have settled on is a long large white Monster foam hybrid. Tames the bass some and pushes it close to (dare I say) a balanced sound. lol... But I wouldn't call the earphones balanced. Close with the right tips, but not quite (yet). And I'm not saying dragon is wrong though. WE ALL HEAR DIFFERENTLY! I'm REALLY liking the R1's sound signature (if that's not coming across yet).


----------



## dwatanabe

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well after dragon's fiasco on the other thread (lol) I will only say that I'm still enjoying the R1 immensely, and right now it's tied with my favorite earphone under $50 (the other being the FX40).  While not forward like in the FXD80, I don't find the vocals recessed at all. But here's the thing that is making me fall in love with the R1, it has a characteristic that I've found with all dual-dynamic  earphones I've heard and dual hybrids. Each of those earphones (DDM, FXT90, AF78) have a unique layering of sound that brings out extra details in vocals, background vocals and instrumentation. The R1 is not exception. I'm hearing great details and picking up nuances in background vocals of let's say Steely Dan songs (such as Deacon Blues and Hey Nineteen). Strings have great layering in some jazz tracks I've sampled with a string quartet. Acoustic guitar has very good weight to them. I don't even have 10 hours on them and I'm quite impressed. I wouldn't say the earphone sounds like an audiophile system, but it sounds like a very good high-end system (just below audiophile like some good Onkyo components). I'm really love this sound. Actually I'm loving the sound of the R1 a tad bit more than I'm loving the sound of the Adagio III. Now the signatures are not really the same, but I'm comparing more on the bass. The bass of the III reeks with POWER! It's on the verge of being too much were there is a touch of muddiness (just a touch). This may get better  (and I believe it will), but there is where it's at right now.
> 
> The bass of the R1 is a couple steps behind the III, but there is that "punchy power" sound in its bass. It's really blending in with the rest of the sound spectrum quite well to my ears. Nice micro details that are pushing toward the FXT90 (not quite there but heading there with additional burn-in). This doesn't sound like the FXT90 though. More 3-Dish than the FXT90. So I was thinking about why some of the other R1  owners don't hear the detailed sound, more forward vocals, etc. My theory is that some of our members don't realize that all earphones are worn the same way. Example, some earphones are to be worn in a shallow way to get the optimum sound out of them (the AF78 is a perfect example). Other earphones must be pushed deep into the for the best sound (like with customs). Well, the R1 is one of those that need an deep insertion. The nozzle is long enough and demands it. Oh, someone asked about the size of the nozzle. Nozzle is somewhere between the size of the W4/SE535 and the FX40. In other words, it's about the diameter of the GR07. So really wide-bore tips won't work, but really tight ones won't work either. The Sony Hybrids should work, but I think the Auveos would be too wide. Actually the stock tips work well (especially the double-flange). But what I have settled on is a long large white Monster foam hybrid. Tames the bass some and pushes it close to (dare I say) a balanced sound. lol... But I wouldn't call the earphones balanced. Close with the right tips, but not quite (yet). And I'm not saying dragon is wrong though. WE ALL HEAR DIFFERENTLY! I'm REALLY liking the R1's sound signature (if that's not coming across yet).


 
  Everyone's ears are different so tip choices do make a huge difference, some people just assume that if they are in, they are in but you always gotta see that you have the right tips for your ears or hearing aids and high end iems would all use cookie cutter rubber dome tips. Everyone's ears are so vastly different that I don't think anybody perceives sound the same way. I really really wanna try these but i can't justify getting them when i have 3 iems right now, one of them being the fx40 which i am very happy with. How would you compare them to re zeroes?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dwatanabe said:


> Everyone's ears are different so tip choices do make a huge difference, some people just assume that if they are in, they are in but you always gotta see that you have the right tips for your ears or hearing aids and high end iems would all use cookie cutter rubber dome tips. Everyone's ears are so vastly different that I don't think anybody perceives sound the same way. I really really wanna try these but i can't justify getting them when i have 3 iems right now, one of them being the fx40 which i am very happy with. How would you compare them to re zeroes?


 
   
   
  I've never heard the Re Zeroes.


----------



## Zelda

very nice write up eric! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  how is isolation? and any driver flex noticed?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





zelda said:


> very nice write up eric!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I haven't heard any driver flex, Zeida, and no microphonics in the cord. And thank you. I'm really liking them. Nice fun earphone. Nice details but it's not analytical.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice impression Eric. I am thinking since the other thread is somewhat tainted maybe we should put this one as a headliner. I will get mines soon as well. I will switch out the FAD 3s with these R1s for a thread head liner..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice impression Eric. I am thinking since the other thread is somewhat tainted maybe we should put this one as a headliner. I will get mines soon as well. I will switch out the FAD 3s with these R1s for a thread head liner..


 
   
   
  X2


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice impression Eric.


 
   
  Agreed - thanks. Looking forward to them!


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting I just read this on ClieOS review of the XBA-1 and the XBA-4.
   
  p/s: Sony just announced last month (which is just about a year after the original XBA announcement) about the new addition to the XBA series, namely the XBA-10, XBA-20, XBA-30 and XBA-40. The spec and MSRP seem to be identical to their corresponding original XBA-# models and most of the changes look to be mainly superficial or cosmetic at this point. One early impression from the web does suggest that the XBA-40 is better sounding than XBA-4, but it is still not enough to say anything in certainty for now.
 Edited by ClieOS - 10/16/12 at 1:24pm
   
  What does this mean? Expect blowouts of the XBA earphones when these newer ones come out.


----------



## Prakhar

Oh Dsnuts I think Anakchan has a review of the Sony MDR-1R up...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I read it. The review I am waiting for is dweavers. Anakchan don't seem to like it that much compared to his other cans. He likes the comfort but sound wise. He wasn't all that enthusiastic about it. But we all have different taste. The reason why I want to know what dweaver has to say is. He likes his XBA-3s as much as I do and he says he will do a comparison on how the tuning is on the MDR-1R is to the XBA-3 so that will give me a good idea what it will sound like.
   
  So it seems Sony will be coming out with revisions of the XBA series.. This is interesting for me as I am interested to hear how they improved the XBA-3s to the XBA-30 the new version. Too many toys.


----------



## mochill

My suspicion was correct about the live sound headstep from sony they are supposed to be amazing for a headset.....read cleos review


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I ordered me a set. Will try them out.. Those look like Sony's version of the micro Hd drivers tech that is on the FXD earphones. Clieos seemed mighty impressed. Will report on them once I get em.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





mochill said:


> My suspicion was correct about the live sound headstep from sony they are supposed to be amazing for a headset.....read cleos review


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I ordered me a set. Will try them out.. Those look like Sony's version of the micro Hd drivers tech that is on the FXD earphones. Clieos seemed mighty impressed. Will report on them once I get em.


 
  Ummm, what gear are we talking about here boys?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sony Ericson MH1C. $20 on Amazon.


----------



## DannyBai

I see.  I suppose it won't work with apple products.


----------



## Dsnuts

well the single review on Amazon the guy says he got it working on his Iphone but the mic didn't work. Says the sound is nice. I will report on how these are. Might be decent.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> well the single review on Amazon the guy says he got it working on his Iphone but the mic didn't work. Says the sound is nice. I will report on how these are. Might be decent.


 
  Cool.  You as always can be the guinea.  I always end up selling or giving away these cheaper ones anyway even though most have been very good.


----------



## wskl

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> well the single review on Amazon the guy says he got it working on his Iphone but the mic didn't work. Says the sound is nice. I will report on how these are. Might be decent.


 

 That's correct, ClieOS said it himself in the review, I have copied and pasted the relevant info below:
   
_(1) CTIA plug is compatible to almost all typical 3.5mm TRS socket, meaning you should be able to use the headset as typical IEM on any mp3 player (i.e. iPod, Cowon, Sansa Clip, etc). OMTP plug on the other is not compatible to most 3.5mm TRS socket and only sound normal with the TRRS smart adapter mentioned before or when you pressed the call button on the remote. (2) Given Apple iDevice also use the CTIA standard, you can use the MH1C on any iDevices as well, but the volume control and smart button won’t work. Only the call button is functional._
   
  As long as you get the version with CTIA plug (i.e. MH1C), then you should be fine.


----------



## Dsnuts

See now wskls 5th post and he is contributing to the thread already. I like that. Thanks for the info.  I should have them in a few days and I will report back here for you guys to read up on. I should get a few others as well brainwavz R1, the Adiago 3s. Does it ever end? The quest never ends.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





wskl said:


> That's correct, ClieOS said it himself in the review, I have copied and pasted the relevant info below:
> 
> _(1) CTIA plug is compatible to almost all typical 3.5mm TRS socket, meaning you should be able to use the headset as typical IEM on any mp3 player (i.e. iPod, Cowon, Sansa Clip, etc). OMTP plug on the other is not compatible to most 3.5mm TRS socket and only sound normal with the TRRS smart adapter mentioned before or when you pressed the call button on the remote. (2) Given Apple iDevice also use the CTIA standard, you can use the MH1C on any iDevices as well, but the volume control and smart button won’t work. Only the call button is functional._
> 
> As long as you get the version with CTIA plug (i.e. MH1C), then you should be fine.


 
  Thanks bud!!
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See now wskls 5th post and he is contributing to the thread already. I like that. Thanks for the info.  I should have them in a few days and I will report back here for you guys to read up on. I should get a few others as well brainwavz R1, the Adiago 3s. Does it ever end? The quest never ends.


 
  You buddy, bring the good guys to your threads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I missed my R1 delivery today but I should have it in my ears tomorrow.  Will report back.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Long time no see guys!  I've started a budget IEM review thread.  Hopefully I will be posting all my discoveries (old and new) in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633102/budget-iems-review-1st-budget-review-tdk-clef-p-vocal-tuning-edition-posted
   
  The first discovery is the TDK Clef-P Vocal tuning edition.  I haven't heard the other versions but I suspect people here would like the Live tune version better as that's tuned for a V-shaped sound (as opposed to the Vocal tuning which seems to be pretty even throughout the spectrum, despite marketing claims of an A-shaped vocal-centric sound)


----------



## ClieOS

wskl said:


> That's correct, ClieOS said it himself in the review, I have copied and pasted the relevant info below:
> 
> _(1) CTIA plug is compatible to almost all typical 3.5mm TRS socket, meaning you should be able to use the headset as typical IEM on any mp3 player (i.e. iPod, Cowon, Sansa Clip, etc). OMTP plug on the other is not compatible to most 3.5mm TRS socket and only sound normal with the TRRS smart adapter mentioned before or when you pressed the call button on the remote. (2) Given Apple iDevice also use the CTIA standard, you can use the MH1C on any iDevices as well, but the volume control and smart button won’t work. Only the call button is functional._
> 
> As long as you get the version with CTIA plug (i.e. MH1C), then you should be fine.




Just want to add that I don't own an iPhone (Android user here), so testing on the mic and center button are done on a Nano 4G that should work the same way as any current generation iDevices.


----------



## dweaver

Definitely have posted some impressions of the MDR-1R in the big thread over in the fullsize headphone thread. I am typing this as I sit on the train and so far these are proving to be adequate for public transit. Not as good as the XBA3 for isolation but pretty darn good for a headphone.

Sonically speaking I won't comment much other than to say holy moly do I ever like them! More detail impressions can be found at [=http://www.head-fi.org/t/625015/sony-has-new-headphones-mdr-1r/465#post_8805391][/]


----------



## daveyostrow

wow, ClieOS out of left field. "better than the ex600", and not far from the xba-4... hope to hear how these stand next to the sony xba-3.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just for you guys. The first ever look at..

  Sony XBA-30  I wonder if there is any difference in tuning. In gold anyone?

   

  XBA-40


----------



## atomikn00b

quick question.
  in terms of quantity. not quality.
  is the subbass on the xb90ex greater than on the fx40?
 and how much less the bass on the xba-3 compared to the fx40?


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> is the subbass on the xb90ex greater than on the fx40?


 
  no doubt


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> no doubt


 

 holy crap.
  in that case. I am patiently looking forward to hearing them.
  Hopefully they also present the mids much much better than the fx40s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> quick question.
> in terms of quantity. not quality.
> is the subbass on the xb90ex greater than on the fx40?
> and how much less the bass on the xba-3 compared to the fx40?


 

 For sub bass it is like this.
   
  XB90EX> +3db >FX40> +1db> XBA-3..   Sub bass on the XBA-3 is very similar to the FX40 surprisingly. Loosing just a little in the sub region to the FX40s.  The XB90. You will be swimming in grand textured sub bass! 
   
  All 3 had different volume levels so I had to volume match the best I could but ya there is no question which one has the sub bass happening. Surprisingly the XBA-3 has some nice sub bass for being armatures..


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For sub bass it is like this.
> 
> XB90EX> +3db >FX40> +1db> XBA-3..   Sub bass on the XBA-3 is very similar to the FX40 surprisingly. Loosing just a little in the sub region to the FX40s.  The XB90. You will be swimming in grand textured sub bass!
> 
> All 3 had different volume levels so I had to volume match the best I could but ya there is no question which one has the sub bass happening. Surprisingly the XBA-3 has some nice sub bass for being armatures..


 

 well then.
 If either the subbass on the xb90s turn out to be overkill for me or the mids are not as satisfying as I wish for a bassy iem, then you sir have just confirmed that I should go with the xba-3's next.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> holy crap.
> in that case. I am patiently looking forward to hearing them.
> Hopefully they also present the mids much much better than the fx40s.


 

 Don't know how much you have been burning your FX40s in but the mids pop out after about 200 hours of aggressive burn in. Just leave it playing loud whenever your not using them and they should eventually sound proper.
   
  As for the XBA-3s. I recommend them to everyone..Yes they cost much more but you know what. These have one of the best most complete sounds I have heard for any earphone I have used..I was somewhat negative about trying out another BA based earphone. Something a bit stale about the sound..Not the Sony's..You get lost in so much detail and sound is so engaging. I absolutely love my XBA-3s to no end. I simply can't stop listening to these. Worth the price of admission for certain.


----------



## daveyostrow

after you give a little mental burn in to the xb90 (with real burnin) anything else will sound polite.


----------



## atomikn00b

well. as I typed that last response, my xb90s came.
  First thing I noticed. I can immediately tell high quality files from low ones.
  couldn't do that with the fx40s. they all sounded the same even though I knew they were different.
  also. soundstage.
   
  these two factors alone are make the purchase worth it.
  but you are right. subbass heaven.
  and mids are SURPRISING.
   
  At the moment though, the highs seem disconnected from the overall music presentation.
  I am pleased with them (no sibilance and a tiny little eensy weensy sparkle).
  But it seems like there's a gap between the mids and the highs.
 might be the upper mids. I don't know.
   
  I'll see what happens over the next day/week.
  Perhaps a tip change will help too.
   
  AND unfortunately. I look like an alien wearing these xb90s.
 I have small ears.
   
   
  BTW. XBA-4 $100.
  http://www.ecrater.com/p/15970592/sony-xba-4sl-closed-quad?gps=1


----------



## DannyBai

Well, I've been listening to the Brainwavz R1 today and I cannot find the right tip to make these work.  So far Sony hybrids are the only ones that work for me.  I can say that these are not balanced for sure.  There's plenty of bass but really good sub-bass region.  Mids and trebles don't take a hit at all.  The treble is actually quite lively but not sibilant.  It does have a nice and big soundstage.  They sound good but tips and getting a good fit is going to be a deal breaker for me I think.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> well. as I typed that last response, my xb90s came.
> First thing I noticed. I can immediately tell high quality files from low ones.
> couldn't do that with the fx40s. they all sounded the same even though I knew they were different.
> also. soundstage.
> ...


 
   
  Burn in brings out the highs much better than on open box and you might want to try out other tips too. Try out the tips that is on your FX40 on these. Much wider tips bring out a fuller rangier sound for these. Also brings out the highs a bit too. Burn in for certain.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> well. as I typed that last response, my xb90s came.
> First thing I noticed. I can immediately tell high quality files from low ones.
> couldn't do that with the fx40s. they all sounded the same even though I knew they were different.
> also. soundstage.
> ...


 
  Sony's need two things to shine:
  1 -  intense (high volume) burn-infor about two weeks, maybe even more. I'm still burning them in and this along the mental burn in really helps 
  2 - wider bore tips. meelec tips are the best in that regard and also comfort is quite good with them  highs just become much more open and kinda sparklier...
   
  as for looking like an alien - I bet everyone is the same with these huge shells  16mm drivers have there downsides too... 
   
  edit: Seems like dsnuts beat me to it  also, 89$ for quad armature sonys? picture only shows xba 1 though....
  another edit: yeah, I guess they are just 1 driver versions. looked through the prodect specs and it is named as xba 1 sl...


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol If those were actual Sony XBA-4s I would be buying 3 of them. Lol. That is actually the going rate for the XBA-1s which are a single driver.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Well, I've been listening to the Brainwavz R1 today and I cannot find the right tip to make these work.  So far Sony hybrids are the only ones that work for me.  I can say that these are not balanced for sure.  There's plenty of bass but really good sub-bass region.  Mids and trebles don't take a hit at all.  The treble is actually quite lively but not sibilant.  It does have a nice and big soundstage.  They sound good but tips and getting a good fit is going to be a deal breaker for me I think.


 
  The housing seems kinda on a larger side.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The housing seems kinda on a larger side.


 
  It's big but not overly so.  They are meant to be worn over ear I think.  I tried both and over ear seems to be best for me.  Still, I don't think these will last in my possession much longer.  Everything about them seems quality though for $35.  The case is absolutely fantastic.  Oh well, someone else can enjoy these.


----------



## atomikn00b

changed the tips to the ones from the fx40 as Ds suggested.
  Honestly.
   
  They sound like my Brainwavz HM5 (from memory. haven't used them in a week)
   
  But. with that meaty low end I've been looking for.
   
  And then as i was removing them from my ears, the tips got stuck in my ears.
  Sooooo.
  fx40 tips on xb90ex = no bueno.
  they don't fit tightly.

 on that note.
  what's the cheapest wider bore tips I can find that fit the xb90s snuggly (like the sony tips that come with)?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Well, I've been listening to the Brainwavz R1 today and I cannot find the right tip to make these work.  So far Sony hybrids are the only ones that work for me.  I can say that these are not balanced for sure.  There's plenty of bass but really good sub-bass region.  Mids and trebles don't take a hit at all.  The treble is actually quite lively but not sibilant.  It does have a nice and big soundstage.  They sound good but tips and getting a good fit is going to be a deal breaker for me I think.


 
  I haven't tried the Sony hybrids yet. Did that tame the bass? So far I have settled on the Monster hybrid foams (large white ones before they redid the sizing with color codes). As I stated here or another post, it pushes the sound toward balance, but not there. When I get home I should have 30 hours of burn in (hooked up to an ipod that ran most of yesterday and was going strong this morning. So I'll how it does. Today the W4 are in my ears. I tell you every time I step away from the W4 then stick it back into my ears I'm amazed at it's instrument separation, layering, clarity and detail. For example, if a trombone, tenor saxophone, trumpet and alto saxophone are playing a chorus together, I can hear each horn clearly and separately. But I'm excited to hear what the R1 sounds like with good burn in. It's not the most refined but it's great on details with good instrument separation (but doesn't touch the W4 at all of course).


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> changed the tips to the ones from the fx40 as Ds suggested.
> Honestly.
> 
> They sound like my Brainwavz HM5 (from memory. haven't used them in a week)
> ...


 
  did you use those tips previously? if so, they might be "tired" after being on a larger nozzle of fx40. had the same problem with meelec tips (that I was using on much larger nozzle iems like Able planets and Meelec M21, and it also came of. after that I tried the ones that I didn't use (due to the size, and the fit on the nozzle was much tighter). 
 anyways, the ones I'm using right now and am really satisfied with are the ones that came with the able planet si500 - bore diameter is almost exactly the same as the meelec ips (which are huge) and they fit with no problem whatsoever. also, they are comfortable and sound much, much better than stock hybrids and maybe even the meelec tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd say if you can get the able planets for what I got them (under 30 bucks with free shipping from amazon) than do it - you'll have excellent tips for your sony, not to mention the iems themselves, which are frankly quite close overall to sonys in terms of sound...


----------



## nihontoman

Right now I'm listening to Miles davis with Sony XB90EX and god it is so pleasant that I won't go to bed up until 5 am just to have some more time with these babies  funny how the "bass Kings' are most pleasant with non bassy music  Mids and highs do really benefit from a really good long burn in and wider tips.


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> did you use those tips previously? if so, they might be "tired" after being on a larger nozzle of fx40




Is "tired" audiophile for "stretched?"


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> Is "tired" audiophile for "stretched?"


 
  LOL, I dunno. honestly, I wrote Tired because I forgot the word stretched - I know, strange, but I'm no native English speaker, so...


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> LOL, I dunno. honestly, I wrote Tired because I forgot the word stretched - I know, strange, but I'm no native English speaker, so...




Ah, fair enough. I may steal this though and tell people they need to rest their tips more for a better sound.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> Ah, fair enough. I may steal this though and tell people they need to rest their tips more for a better sound.


 
  do as you see fit  though imho you should emphasize the safety of their ear canals rather than the sound quality


----------



## Dsnuts

This is something I just ordered. I have always been wanting to try out a tube amp and i checked some reviews online about these and it seems to have some rave reviews. I am taking a chance on this here but hey. why not. These are called the Brave Audio Ocean. Tube amp. Take a look fellas. Will throw down a review of them in here once I get this.
 
  This unit cost $128 free shipped. The price was right. I am just wondering how good it is.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I haven't tried the Sony hybrids yet. Did that tame the bass? So far I have settled on the Monster hybrid foams (large white ones before they redid the sizing with color codes). As I stated here or another post, it pushes the sound toward balance, but not there. When I get home I should have 30 hours of burn in (hooked up to an ipod that ran most of yesterday and was going strong this morning. So I'll how it does. Today the W4 are in my ears. I tell you every time I step away from the W4 then stick it back into my ears I'm amazed at it's instrument separation, layering, clarity and detail. For example, if a trombone, tenor saxophone, trumpet and alto saxophone are playing a chorus together, I can hear each horn clearly and separately. But I'm excited to hear what the R1 sounds like with good burn in. It's not the most refined but it's great on details with good instrument separation (but doesn't touch the W4 at all of course).


 
  Seems the hybrids tames the bass because I've been able to get a better fit with the large tips and the foams.  Foams are working the best so far but bass becomes boomy for me.  The large tips make the bass too much.  The foams make the soundstage very deep.  Sounds like all the instruments are at the back of the stage except the vocals and drums, which are up front.  This is the weirdest soundstage I've heard in awhile, though not bad.  It's very deep.  When I listen to Radiohead, it sounds like I'm in a large auditorium.  These have some crazy sub-bass.  It's much thicker than the XB90EX but goes just as deep.  I think the stage is even bigger than the Sony's.  Maybe I'm still not getting the proper fit but this is one crazy sounding earphone…and not in a bad way.


----------



## ostewart

What about the new soundmagic HP200?

People need to know about them, they are excellent cans


----------



## Dsnuts

Those look interesting. But the reason or the lack of interest might have something to do with the ginormous attention the V-Moda M-100 is getting. Plus others in that price range. Sennheiser Momentums, UE6000, Sony MDR-1R.  
   
  In all honesty if I was gonna spend $250 on a headphone. Soundmagic is no where in my thoughts. Don't know if it is the lack of history with full sized cans..I am sure they are worth the cash but Soundmagic need to show up at an event like RMAF and let the many in attendance hear them for more marketing buzz. As it is. I don't know a single headfier that is willing to take a chance on a unknown HP200 when all the buzz currently @ Headfi is all about the M-100s. The thread is over 580 pages not to mention another review thread on them..I am sure more Headfiers will gain interest in them but it will be slow going as there are some serious exciting headphones one can buy at that price range at the moment.


----------



## atomikn00b

I have a feeling I'm going to be losing the XB90ex.
  I've only been listening to them for 2 hours straight but here's why.
   
  I listen to many many many many music genres.
  The XB90ex are MORE THAN FANTASTIC when bass heavy music is playing. And by bass heavy I mean not much focus on other parts of the sound spectrum.
  I could listen to them for hours and hours.
   
  When the rest of the sound spectrum comes into the picture.... I am amazed at how good these are even though the focus is subbass.
  BUT. They're actually just a bit less than decent.
  So. for bassy music. I will have to say they are excellent excellent excellent.
   
  If, however, you are looking for all rounders with fantastic subbass, these don't work.
  I played two tracks repeatedly.
  Adele's "Rumor has it" and Wale's "Triumph"

 Oh. last tracks for testing were this.




  
  AND THIS.




   
  Listening to these through the XB90ex and the FX40. There are clear differences.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Seems the hybrids tames the bass because I've been able to get a better fit with the large tips and the foams.  Foams are working the best so far but bass becomes boomy for me.  The large tips make the bass too much.  The foams make the soundstage very deep.  Sounds like all the instruments are at the back of the stage except the vocals and drums, which are up front.  This is the weirdest soundstage I've heard in awhile, though not bad.  It's very deep.  When I listen to Radiohead, it sounds like I'm in a large auditorium.  These have some crazy sub-bass.  It's much thicker than the XB90EX but goes just as deep.  I think the stage is even bigger than the Sony's.  Maybe I'm still not getting the proper fit but this is one crazy sounding earphone…and not in a bad way.


 
   
  Yeah, this bass is powerful like the FAD and XB90. But mids and treble are so nice (I think the treble in the R1 beats the treble in the other two without being harsh). I'm finding now that Monster foam and the stock silicon tips work best with this earphone. I'm using the LL stock silicon now. Nothing is really taming the bass that much, but it's cleaner with 30 hours burn-in on it. Now I need to try the sony hybid. although it doesn't obscure the mids and treble, I would like the bass tuned down probably a notch. This is definitely more of a "clean" basshead earphone than balance/neutral one, but I'm still loving the sound signature. Very powerful!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, this bass is powerful like the FAD and XB90. But mids and treble are so nice (I think the treble in the R1 beats the treble in the other two without being harsh). I'm finding now that Monster foam and the stock silicon tips work best with this earphone. I'm using the LL stock silicon now. Nothing is really taming the bass that much, but it's cleaner with 30 hours burn-in on it. Now I need to try the sony hybid. although it doesn't obscure the mids and treble, I would like the bass tuned down probably a notch. This is definitely more of a "clean" basshead earphone than balance/neutral one, but I'm still loving the sound signature. Very powerful!!


 
  Yeah I'll burn these in for the next couple of days and see.  The bass seems like it will calm down after some burn.  I still have hope for these since I wasn't disappointed with the sound at all.  Just different.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to be losing the XB90ex.
> I've only been listening to them for 2 hours straight but here's why.
> 
> I listen to many many many many music genres.
> ...


 
  cool video... but you have to burn them in to let more come through. but the fx40 will always be another story.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Yeah I'll burn these in for the next couple of days and see.  The bass seems like it will calm down after some burn.  I still have hope for these since I wasn't disappointed with the sound at all.  Just different.


 
   
   
  Here's the irony with the R1 to my ears. Although it doesn't obscure the mids and treble to my ears, I actually want some of that power bass tamed a bit. Generally for bass heavy (and non-bass heavy) IEMs we seem to recommend tips witha wide nozzle to get the most bass and best sound out of them. With the R1 - for my ears - it's just the opposite. While this is not a "balanced" earphone, you need a tip with a smaller nozzle to get the bass just right and even closer to the mids and treble. To my ears the R1 sounds best that way. I tried the large Sony hybrids, and that seemed to do the trick for what I'm looking for in the sound signature. But I also found some Phonak grey silicons while tip rolling. Eureka! It has even a tighter nozzle head than the Sony hybrids. Brings that bass down a couple of notches for me and pushes the vocals and other parts of the midrange more to the front. Treble is right there and perfect. The R1 kicks out major details for a cheap fun earphone. This large Phonak is comfortable and gives me the right sound signature with these earphones. I'll test them outside tomorrow.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to be losing the XB90ex.
> I've only been listening to them for 2 hours straight but here's why.
> 
> If, however, you are looking for all rounders with fantastic subbass, these don't work.
> ...


 
  Dsnuts claimed in previous posts that he recommends the xb90ex as perfect all rounders.
   
  Just wondering, how long did you burn in them? I know from experience I hate listening to piano guys on a non-burned in phone. I hated piano guys on nearly all my iems and full size until around 50 hours in. Even for my recent hfi2400, I seriously contemplated returning them. 
   
  How does it sound now? Amazing lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *dhL17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate listening to piano guys. I hated piano guys on nearly all my iems and full size.


 
   
  (How's the above for editing lol?) I hate the piano guys too! Listened to them on all of my phones and felt like throwing them *all* away LOL!
   
  Having said that, I don't _really _hate them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I can't say they sounded great on any of my phones.


----------



## atomikn00b

hahaha.
  well. like I said. I listen to many many many many genres.
   
  And from initial listening, the xb90ex are great for bassy stuff and decent for other things.
   
  It is actually because of the claim that they are good all rounders that I decided to use them to listen to the "piano guys".
  I was more than satisfied with my bassy music.
  But these piano guys also have bass and subbass (the cello and lower parts of the piano) but many other things reign as well.
   
  I will continue to burn the xb90s in for the next week. If there's not too much a change by then, I'll report here and put them up for sale or trade with an eph100 (just because I'm curious).
   
  I will also be getting the brainwavz r1 by the end of the week so will also report my thoughts on those.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> hahaha.
> well. like I said. I listen to many many many many genres.
> 
> And from initial listening, the xb90ex are great for bassy stuff and decent for other things.
> ...


 
   
  He he! I actually do respect those guys - saw them on some late night show the other night and was pretty impressed to be honest! But when listening to that video, they sounded only ok with my S500's (which I absolutely love with anything other than the piano guys apparently lol!). They sounded better with my almighty pimped out ksc75's (more forward mids), and less so with my PX100-II's. So, I would just have to say that the piano guys are a good and interesting headphone challenge! I also have the R1's on the way, as well as the jvc fxd70's, so once they are all burned in nicely, I will give the entire crew the "piano guys torture test" (and then be left with nothing to listen too once I throw them all away LOL!).


----------



## Dsnuts

The XB90s is one of those iems that you can just enjoy your tunes and not think so much about them. Atomik I will tell you what happens when you actually burn your earphones in. The highs actually becomes more proper. That was the one point of concern for me on open box. That is also the reason why the overall presentation is so smooth. These are tuned this way. These have basically the Sony house signature. Sony like to roll off the highs to lessen the sharpness for easier listening.. Just because these XB90s don't have the forward highs that are on the FX40s doesn't mean they are not detailed. In fact the mid detail on the Sony is actually much better over the FX40s. The FX40 has some nice highs that is easier to hear timbre detail but if you really listen to your Sonys. You will have a depth to your mids the FX40 can't touch..So it is a trade off. Truth be told I dont think there is truely a sound that is 100% versatile for everything. I think that is one of the reason why I like collecting different signatures earphones and headphone. If you think about it. If you get the exact same sounding earphone every time. What fun is in that? I like my bass earphones as much as I like my detailed earphones..
   
  Mids and bass end tightens up too..  Burn in for me is actualy a ritual. Sure I listen to a phone when I rip open a new package. What person don't but from my own experience with anything with a driver in it the sounds usually improve for the better..
   
  It is funny to me that great earphones like the FXD80 people end up selling without even burning them in. People think that is the end sound on them. I would have probably sold mines too if I judged them on open box but one thing I am 100% sure of is burn in. I can say that cus you guys are on my thread and I will tell you all like it is.  Phones without burn in is not getting the full sound of what they can do..Some are more affected than others. There are many guys that don't believe in burn in and that is fine. But these are the same guys that end up selling or returning stuff before their new phones are proper.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Truth be told I dont think there is truely a sound that is 100% versatile for everything. I think that is one of the reason why I like collecting different signatures earphones and headphone. If you think about it. If you get the exact same sounding earphone every time. What fun is in that? I like my bass earphones as much as I like my detailed earphones..


 
   
  Sigh. There was a time when I thought that I could find one pair of phones that would satisfy me for a very long time. That was about 4 months ago. Then I found head-fi. Then I found ksc75's and px100'ii's. Then I found the S500 thread (and dsnuts, Doc, rick and crazy crew) and the S500's. Which lead me to the fx40's and fxd70's and R1's and.. and.. and.. and different sounding phones are definitely fun and addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mids and bass end tightens up too..  Burn in for me is actualy a ritual. Sure I listen to a phone when I rip open a new package. What person don't but from my own experience with anything with a driver in it the sounds usually improve for the better..


 
   
  Again, what dsnuts says! Of the few phones that I have, most of them have improved considerably with burn in. I'm a believer.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> (How's the above for editing lol?) I hate the piano guys too! Listened to them on all of my phones and felt like throwing them *all* away LOL!
> 
> Having said that, I don't _really _hate them
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, I thought the quote was what I actually wrote and I panicked!
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I will give the entire crew the "piano guys torture test" (and then be left with nothing to listen too once I throw them all away LOL!).


 
   
  Doo it!


----------



## atomikn00b

lol. I do believe in burn in and I AM burning in the xb90s as we speak.
  they'll go through it for the next week. (>= 80 hrs)
   
  And as for a sound that is 100% versatile for everything I agree that it doesn't exist.
  But 85-90% i think does.
   
  Or maybe I'm just spoiled by my Denon D2Ks and Brainwavz HM5s and even the Panasonic HTF600s
   
  And as for your analysis regarding fx40 highs and details vs XB90, I agree completely even from open box. They ARE more detailed though not as easy to hear.
   
  And again. From no burn in only, the XB90s pass my "bassy iem that can hold it's own with other genres" test in flying colors.
  You are right that with the xb90s I can just enjoy my tunes without thinking about them. My brain sorta fills in the missing parts because I'm so familiar with how they should sound.
   
  BUT. They haven't got that pass mark as all rounders yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's what I get for listening to too many music genres. 
   
  So the journey continues.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the XB90EX grows on you..Believe me i was the exact same way the first time I heard them. If you have Steve Miller bands greatest hits. Or if you don't ..
   
  Anybody that want to know what the XB90EX is about.. After you do your burn in track down this album and load it on your best source.. Listen to the album but the very first track.The Joker.. and hear the full on 3D glory of this recording. It will surprise you I guarantee it..
   
  The depth of this tune is so deep you will hear Steve millers voice.. Clearly up front and all the insturments clearly behind his voice. There is so much layering and depth to this recording it will amaze..


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill

some of my earphones ^^^^ LOL


----------



## mochill

now i gave u guys some pics ...still have a box filled with iem............oh heres my s500


----------



## mochill

my sony z player
   

  guess who is that^^^ my man MJ


----------



## nihontoman

Burn in is absolutely necessary with Xb90EX. I too listen to almost every genre there is, including rock, hip-hop, classical, opera, new age, jazz, and even susumu hirasawa  LOL
   





   
  and find that Xb90EX handles everything with ease, after some tip change and Burn in of course. Timbre of accoustic instruments and vocals is just great, staging, instrument separation and imagery is also outstanding. it is not the brightest iems there, but It is plentiful. I guess it just depends on taste...


----------



## atomikn00b

sooooo...
  Ds was right.
  The XB90s have been playing loudly overnight.
  I'm quite impressed.
  The mids are sexy.
  And the best word I can use to describe the sound at this point is "soft".
  And this is with stock tips.
  If I had wider ones I'm sure I'd be more impressed.
  Where's the link to get those wides ones that fit again?
   
  I'm not brave enough to retest them with the piano guys yet because now I TRULY feel there's more to this than it's currently giving me.
  At week's end, we shall see.
   
  On a side note. Those R1s.
  The packaging and accessories are simply MINDBLOWING.
  I'll burn them in along with the xb90s, but out of box the mids sound recessed and the bass bloated. Present only when it's in the track, but bloated. without getting into the mids.
  And when I say the mids are recessed I mean they're just at a slightly lower volume than the bass.
  As in. It's not where the attention is but it is there.
  Kinda like if you are looking at a specific item somewhere, the other things you can see without focus would be the mids.
   
  But that's out of box and without burn in.
  Let's see how it changes.


----------



## nihontoman

These are the Meelec tips:
   
http://www.meelec.com/category_s/383.htm
   
  get the size you want and you're ready to go 
   
  oh, and burn them in some more.... like for at least one week it high volume. believe me - it is worth the hassle


----------



## dustdevil

Glad to see that you have finally got yourself a camera mochill


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> sooooo...
> Ds was right.
> The XB90s have been playing loudly overnight.
> I'm quite impressed.
> ...


 
   
   
  Please report back after ultra burn-in + wider tips!!  I will be awaiting your review. =)
   
   
   
  Oh, and Dsnuts, can you compare your fire pheonix with your tube bravo amp when it comes in? Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the plan is to use the RCA out from my Fire Phoenix to my bravo amp.  The Fire Phoenix is an awesome sounding DAC but the sound can be a bit clinical. Almost too precise. The reason why I wanted to get a tube amp was to soften the sound a bit and give the sound even more dynamics. We will see. It can be bad synergy or a good one. But something like this you just don't know until you give it the try. Will report for certain. Speaking of. Look what I just got.
 For $35 what I spent on these. These are actually pretty good..More musical sounding than anything but for what it is considering you get a grip of tips a nice case. 1/4in adapter. They had a pair of complys in here too. The stock double flange tips for some reason doesn't fit me too well so the compys went on there..The sound is a full one. Not bad. Will burn them in for the day and report back later. I am wondering how QC is on these as I am not hearing too much recessed mids. Weird.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of. Look what I just got.


----------



## ericp10

I heard no recessed mids either. Go figure?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I heard no recessed mids either. Go figure?


 

 This is the reason why I am wondering if there is a QC variance in the sound. Even just a slight change in how the drivers are mounted can change the outcome completely. People are  hearing either a dip in the mids or not..I remember reading a bunch of reviews on other Brainwavz earphones. The betas in particular where some guys swear by them and some just say they suck. Something similar to the reaction to these R1s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Amazing I had no idea we had a famous artist amongst us. Everyone could he be?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ *L................................O.....................................L*
   
  bravo bravo mochill, finally got yourself a camera LMAO, BUT the hell is that bunch of wires??? I don't see no IEMs in durrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  C'mon dude that is how you roll with all your sound gear? Give it some lovin' care meng, can't see how you can pry those loose tbhh. LoL


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is the reason why I am wondering if there is a QC variance in the sound. Even just a slight change in how the drivers are mounted can change the outcome completely. People are  hearing either a dip in the mids or not..I remember reading a bunch of reviews on other Brainwavz earphones. The betas in particular where some guys swear by them and some just say they suck. Something similar to the reaction to these R1s.


 
  Exactly. Because some people swear by the M4, but I'm not happy with them at all, but these R1 are pretty cool sounding to me.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Exactly. Because some people swear by the M4, but I'm not happy with them at all, but these R1 are pretty cool sounding to me.


 
  R1's are much better sounding than the M4.  I think the M4 was the only Brainwavz I disliked so much.  Were people reporting recessed mids on the R1?  I have not noticed that on mine as well, even with mediocre fit.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> R1's are much better sounding than the M4.  I think the M4 was the only Brainwavz I disliked so much.  Were people reporting recessed mids on the R1?  I have not noticed that on mine as well, even with mediocre fit.


 
  Yes they were DannyBai, but i don't hear any in mind, but I do hear super bass.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yes they were DannyBai, but i don't hear any in mind, but I do hear super bass.


 
  I hear that super bass as well.  Mine's been cooking for over 30 hours now but I won't put them in my ears until I reach 60.


----------



## mochill

hehe ......i didnt get a camera i got the galaxy tab 2


----------



## harvinstein

Thanks for sharing the recommendations people.  Wanted to share my experience with the IEMs recommended here so far, and ask a question.

 SHE3580:  Great for the money.
 FX40:  interesting sound, good price, uncomfortable.
 MP8320:  Decent, uncomfortable.
 SHE9700:  bleh
 FX101:  Decent, but pretty unrefined.
 FXD80: Weird treble, actually seems to be a thing with JVCs, also wanted more punch.
 XBA1: bleh
 BWR1: bleh, not my thing at all.
 CKS77:  Now we're talking.  I like these!
 FX3X:  Not impressed yet.  Have the weird treble.
 XB90EX:  Not interested since no review I've read gave me the impression that they had awesome treble to go with the bass.

 Anyone know of IEMs that sound like the MMDT, with more highs?  I really like the way mine sound with +6dB@16k and +3dB@8k.  Without boosted highs they are kind of boring to me.  Their bass is awesome, maybe even a bit too much sometimes (I can take it -1.5dB@32Hz, and still be satisfied, maybe even -3dB).  I don't like the bling and the cable though.  Maybe these CKS77s are what I've been looking for.  I'll do some A/Bing tomorrow.  Open to suggestions though.  The only suggestion I have right now is the FX700, which I doubt I will ever get my hands on.  I also bought a used FXT90 to try out.


----------



## ChefWhiteJ5

For the XB90's, I'm planning on geting Meelec tips. Would it matter if I get single-flange vs double-flange? Thanks 
   
  http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts1-sf-s-50-bk.htm
  http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts1-df-50-bk.htm


----------



## Zelda

harvinstein said:


> Thanks for sharing the recommendations people.  Wanted to share my experience with the IEMs recommended here so far, and ask a question.
> 
> SHE3580:  Great for the money.
> FX40:  interesting sound, good price, uncomfortable.
> ...


 

  how about the yamaha eph100?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





harvinstein said:


> Thanks for sharing the recommendations people.  Wanted to share my experience with the IEMs recommended here so far, and ask a question.
> 
> SHE3580:  Great for the money.
> FX40:  interesting sound, good price, uncomfortable.
> ...


 
  Maybe you can be the first to try out the CKS99 and/or CKS1000.  Those look pretty awesome.  But the FX700 sounds spot on for what you're describing.


----------



## atomikn00b

ok. ok.
  sooooooo.
  these r1s.........
   
  I'm definitely getting rid of the xb90ex now.
  what harvin said is right.
  they just don't have that awesome treble to go with the awesome bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya. Someone need to give these a go.

   
  Unfortunately my money will be going toward the FXZ200s.


----------



## BGRoberts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yes they were DannyBai, but i don't hear any in mind, but I do hear super bass.


 

 I just got mine this afternoon.
  I'm not hearing the recessed mids either.
  I AM finding them a bit fussy about fit, but I always seem to have issues wearing iems over-the-ear.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> ok. ok.
> sooooooo.
> these r1s.........


 
   
  Are they to be subjected to the piano guys torture test???


----------



## waynes world

My initial R1 impressions...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/631240/brainwavz-r1-review/360#post_8810707
   
  In summary: they're great!


----------



## atomikn00b

r1 mids are DEFINITELY NOT recessed.
   
  They're just a little shy of what a mid focused iem might do.
   
  soundstage is amazing.
  these were how much????
  $35???
   
  are you sure?
   
  EDIT.
  awwww crap.
  I can no longer objectively judge these.
  I am enjoying my music. (at least the current genre. Just re-experienced Kanye's "Graduation")
  It's soooo seductively sweet. and warmish.
  I put the xb90s in my ears aaaand....
  almost immediately put the r1s back in.
   
  not because the xb90s didn't sound great. THEY DO.
  it's just....
  They don't have the highs to match the great lower end like the r1's do.
   
  And it's only been 7 hrs for the r1's and about 30 for the xb90s.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> r1 mids are DEFINITELY NOT recessed.
> 
> They're just a little shy of what a mid focused iem might do.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool man - I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Seriously, based on my 20 minute foray with the R1's before sticking them onto my sophisticated burning station (ie hooking them up to my cheapo mp3 player), I was feeling the same way about them. NOT disappointed!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool man - I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sparked 'em up again. Wow - love the bass in these little puppies! Very cool soundstage. Moby's "Run On" is rumblin' like a locomotive through my cranium ..


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> r1 mids are DEFINITELY NOT recessed.
> 
> They're just a little shy of what a mid focused iem might do.
> 
> ...


 
  Give the XB90EX more time. They Need LONG and HARD burn-in XD. I wonder if I hear more highs than average - The highs are plenty on XB90EX for me :|


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sparked 'em up again. Wow - love the bass in these little puppies! Very cool soundstage. Moby's "Run On" is rumblin' like a locomotive through my cranium ..


 
  Thought you might like them.


----------



## atomikn00b

Fela's trumpets don't exactly shine on the r1s. But they're not recessed and I'm satisfied. Still burning in those xb90s. I'm reeeeeeereaaally impressed by this $35 soundstage


----------



## Hydrocharged

Has anyone tried amping the brainwavz r1 yet?


----------



## mochill

xb90 needs 150hrs+ of burn in to shine....also a wide bore tip.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





mochill said:


> xb90 needs 150hrs+ of burn in to shine....also a wide bore tip.


 

 relax. still burning them.
 and already ordered the wide tips.


----------



## ericp10

So I see the JVC HARX700 are $33 now. Worth it, even with the old technology? Dsnuts, when you get a chance, will you rank your the JVC phones (ear and head) in order of best sound quality to worst in your opinion? I'm just curious about how all of the JVCs you've heard thus far rank in your mind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Last night I gave some careful listening to the R1 and was picking off some flaws on the sounds. I have a feeling if Brainwavz threw in some higher resolution drivers in these they would have a serious contender. As they are. I am certain the drivers in here are standard drivers that have standard resolution. Here is what I mean.
   
  They sound good for the price I definitely got my monies worth this is for certain. Synthetic music sounds better on these than acoustic/ vocal music. The one area these are lacking is timbre detail. The most upper registers on these R1s are chopped off. Extension on symbols and high hats are somewhat reserved and is not as forward as I would like to hear. But for what they are the nice wide stage these throw with a nice strong bass end is tuned more for bassy type music more than anything delicate or detailed in sound.
  
  Last night I was disappointed with vocals as it sounded almost one note. Vocal range and clarity was lacking for me and so I threw them on the burner at 90% max volume. 
   
  What you know this morning I am listening to them and they have improved. Everything seems a bit tighter in the sound which was what I hoped for. Now these do have a mid bass boost you can hear in bass guitars and mid bass instruments giving them a musical tilt toward the sound. The issue with this is some tunes sound fantastic while some sound a bit congested in the lower registers. I am hoping more burn in and I will try out some different tips today will help with the abundance of mid bass boost these have. EDM and Hiphop sounds fantastic on these for certain and I feel for the price the detail level is actually pretty good. In fact the potential for greatness is there and I think that was ultimately the reason why I was disappointed with the lack of timbre detail on them. But for a casual listening phone I think these are a good buy, they isolate good, sound good, once you get a get a good tip are comfy with no microphonics. I look forward to a higher end version of these. Which I hear will be a possibility.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I see the JVC HARX700 are $33 now. Worth it, even with the old technology? Dsnuts, when you get a chance, will you rank your the JVC phones (ear and head) in order of best sound quality to worst in your opinion? I'm just curious about how all of the JVCs you've heard thus far rank in your mind. Thanks in advance.


 

 Hmm first I will say the HARX700 and HARX900s are easily out classed by the newer JVC offerings the HA-S500 and HA-S400
   
  I would rate them like so. Just my opinion of course.
   
  HA-S500 using ATH- pleather pads.
  HA-FXD80
  HA-FXD70
  HA-S400 using AKG pads
  HA-FX31
  HA-FX3X
  HA-FX40
  HA-FX101
  HA-FXC51
  HA-M750
  HA-S600
  HA-S160
  HA-FX67
  HA-RX700
  HA-RX900
  HA-FX1X
  HA-S700. The worst sounding JVC product guaranteed!


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> ...I have a feeling if Brainwavz threw in some higher resolution drivers in these they would have a serious contender. As they are. I am certain the drivers in here are standard drivers that have standard resolution. Here is what I mean...
> The one area these are lacking is timbre detail. The most upper registers on these R1s are chopped off....
> 
> They sound good for the price I definitely got my monies worth this is for certain. I feel for the price the detail level is actually pretty good. In fact the potential for greatness is there and I think that was ultimately the reason why I was disappointed with the lack of timbre detail on them. But for a casual listening phone I think these are a good buy, they isolate good, sound good, [and]... are comfy with no microphonics. I look forward to a higher end version of these.


 
  You just put into words what I didn't feel like taking the time to do.
  I posted this short thought in the mp4nation forum yesterday...
   
  "I think only an iem with even greater detail and soundstage and ever so slightly increased mids and even more realistic timbre in the upper registers will beat these for sheer music enjoyment."

 But of course the soundstage is already so big I guess I could substitute that with instrument separation.

 The word for mids finally came to mind too. They're not recessed. just slightly veiled. Which means I'll throw in clarity to the list of improvements for a "beater". I guess that could be helped too with higher resolution drivers.

 And yes, still burning both the xb90s and r1s in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look what just came in the door. 
   

  Adagio IIIs look sexy.  The Sony Ericson MH1C not so much but hey we all know we cant judge a phone by the way the look!.


----------



## rickdohc

you also  got those sonys mh1c?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Look what just came in the door.
> 
> 
> Adagio IIIs look sexy.  The Sony Ericson MH1C not so much but hey we all know we cant judge a phone by the way the look!.


 
   
  Oh yeah can't wait to see the R1 vs. ADG III vs. Sony MH1C showdown!!! Bring it on Dsnuts.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hmm first I will say the HARX700 and HARX900s are easily out classed by the newer JVC offerings the HA-S500 and HA-S400
> 
> I would rate them like so. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice list btw, agreed with your ranking for the JVC gear that I own as well.


----------



## daveyostrow

The packaging of the R1 is great, fit is great, but bass gets messy out louder volumes. Hopefully burn in will do the trick.
  anyone have thoughts vs the ckm500?


----------



## harvinstein

Quote: 





zelda said:


> how about the yamaha eph100?


 
   
  Everything I've read has said that the highs on those are "smoothed over" or "laid back", which means I won't like them.  If you check my profile you'll notice that I prefer phones that most people think are too V-shaped.
   
  Did some comparisons between the CKS77, FX3X, and MMDT today.  These MMDTs do really have too much bass, but they are a bit more refined than the CKS77 even with me boosting the highs a bit.  But I'm really liking these ATH's, so I may end up letting the MMDT go sometime.  The FX3X sound better today with a better fit, but I still don't like something about the JVC highs.  I much prefer the ATH highs.
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Maybe you can be the first to try out the CKS99 and/or CKS1000.  Those look pretty awesome.  But the FX700 sounds spot on for what you're describing.


 
   
  I will be keeping an eye on those, but since I really don't like paying more than ~$100 for IEMs, it will be quite a while before I get to try them.
   
   
  Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hmm first I will say the HARX700 and HARX900s are easily out classed by the newer JVC offerings the HA-S500 and HA-S400
> 
> I would rate them like so. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  About what I thought you would type. Thank you! Great list! Well, I might be selling a bunch of stuff again. Impressions went in for the the 1964 EARS V6 (suppose to be tuned exquisitely for the audiophile's ears. If I end of loving it (as I believe I will knowing how much I love the Quad), I can see a lot of things going except for the W4, FXD80/70, ASG-1.2 and S500. Of course, I'm keeping the Quad too. 

 Finally, long overdo, but expect a detailed review of Audiofly four headphones this weekend (Monday at the latest). I can't begin to even express how busy I've been.


----------



## ericp10

Any initial impressions on the III Dsnuts?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sony Ericson MH1C.. I strongly recommend you all. every single one of you. Get one of these.  ALL you guys.! Like right now.  $20 on Amazon. DO it! Or on ebay. Get em.
   
  Initially the sound was not so clear. I was thinking. No way these aren't gonna sound that good. Then I started burning them in. 6 hours later they are starting to clear up and I have to say. I am mightly impressed with these. Trust a brother. ClieOS found a doozy.        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No probs. Ericp. You gotta link this thread to your review. I look forward to it . 
   
  FADS Adagio III sound awesome..This sound is a new one for me and that alone is worthy of keep..I will tell you what these sound like to me. They sound like my Pioneer headphones in energy and scope. Mad bass too. These have that power to the sound like you guys were saying. Wider stage than the R1s for certain and even a bigger sound.  I like this sound over the R1s The sound is an energetic club sound. The scope of sound is tall as it is wide. Lol. Love it when I discover a new sound for me. That is 3 good earphones in a week. 3X the love ya'll.
   
  Get them Ericsons. Now!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Get them Ericsons. Now!


 
   
  Already did. I should have got mine today but UPS messed up...and here I thought USPS was the only silly one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Already did. I should have got mine today but UPS messed up...and here I thought USPS was the only silly one.


 

 Look forward to hear what you think Eke.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Hmm first I will say the HARX700 and HARX900s are easily out classed by the newer JVC offerings the HA-S500 and HA-S400
> 
> I would rate them like so. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> ...


 

  I have only heard the HA-S500 (not fully burned in, about 30 hours, with stock pads), and the FXD80 (again, partly burned in...missing in action at present, misplaced when wife complained about constant sound when burning in from our desktop, hope I turn it up soon...). The comparison is obviously not the same as the modded/burned in phones, but my initial rating would flip the FXD80 and the S500. The S500 sounds (so far) slightly softer, not as focused as the FXD80 to my ears. Wondering if the pleather (and burn in) will make the difference. Started bringing S500 to work, hooking it up to ipod in a drawer and running it all day, no complaints this way. Really do hope I turn up the FXD80's soon, definitely here somewhere, miss them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Looked on Amazon...have pads for the M30, is that the pair?


----------



## ericp10

Will the M-50 pads work?


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sony Ericson MH1C.. I strongly recommend you all. every single one of you. Get one of these.  ALL you guys.! Like right now.  $20 on Amazon. DO it! Or on ebay. Get em.
> 
> Initially the sound was not so clear. I was thinking. No way these aren't gonna sound that good. Then I started burning them in. 6 hours later they are starting to clear up and I have to say. I am mightly impressed with these. Trust a brother. ClieOS found a doozy.
> 
> ...


 
  Ok, so what's the sound signature on these?
 Is it a bassy IEM or a clarity? or even neutral?
   
  Thanks


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sony Ericson MH1C.. I strongly recommend you all. every single one of you. Get one of these.  ALL you guys.! Like right now.  $20 on Amazon. DO it! Or on ebay. Get em.
> 
> Initially the sound was not so clear. I was thinking. No way these aren't gonna sound that good. Then I started burning them in. 6 hours later they are starting to clear up and I have to say. I am mightly impressed with these. Trust a brother. ClieOS found a doozy.
> 
> ...


 


 Thought you would like the III. I need to hear more about what MH1C sounds like.


----------



## Omnom

Ok I just read his review, they sound sick! (pun not intended)
 Anyways, does anyone know how good they are compared to the FX101?

 I think i may have found the right IEM,
  the only guttering thing is that that guy on amazon won't ship to my country in New Zealand 
  and I don't know who sells the MH1C on ebay, all the $20 ones are for the MH1, which means i can't use them on my ipod.


----------



## Dsnuts

These aren't bass earphones. More of a proper sounding balanced sound that has one of the most versatile sounds I have heard for a $20 earphone. . What is there so far is warm n sweet as ClieOS would put it and if I am correct based on his review how these will sound. All I can say is. Find out for yourself and don't miss out on one of the better sounds for the cash this year. A hidden secret indeed. Wait for ekes impression. These do need burn in. Open bulk package was not that impressive. I threw them on the burn in right away.. It was after a full day of burn I took a peep.. The sound. Sounds right. Everything actually sounds right. It has nice clean highs smooth detailed mids. Awesome instrument positioning and detail, quality non bloated bass end with a good solid punch with sub bass that hits low.
   
  ClieOs nails it on the head on the sound. The only thing I didn't like was the cord. It is a thick plasticy spaghetti noodle cord that is more plasticy than anything but these are build strong to work with androids and cell phones. The sound has nothing to do with the price. A higher end tuning over the R1 for certain. Many if not all of you guys will be impressed.  BUT with one requirement. burn in.. There is absolutely no factory burn in done on these earphones. But hey I will burn in my own to shave of the cost anytime. Look for more impressions but. These sound awesome for the cash. Will take a listen tomorrow morning and see where they go.


----------



## ericp10

Ordered about an hour ago. My unborn children curse you Dsnuts!  lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Ordered about an hour ago. My unborn children curse you Dsnuts!  lol


 
  yes and I will bug you once more. Must try these pads on your HA-S500. My rating was a stuggle between my HA-S500 and the FXD80 but I wll tell you right now the dynamics and sound using these pads. Unfortunately the M-50 be too big for the HA-s500.  It transformes the HA-S500 from good to out of this planet great using these pads. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-Pads-For-Audio-Technica-ATH-SJ5-DJ-Style-Headphones-Black-/261119206335? Look forward to what people have to say about the Ericksons. I am only returning the favor ericp. You got me on the HA-S500. Even though you haven't heard how they truly sound.. People don't belive in just how much your headphone can change for the better with proper pads but trust me on this one. Worth every cent. Not to mention more comfy.. Try them you will thank me later.
   
  I think Danny got these pads too. Wouldn't you agree Danny? On the HA-S500 with these pads?


----------



## tseliottt

Shameless plug: if anyone wants some brand new unopened XB90EXs for cheaper than Accessory Jack and shipped way faster too, hit me up. Ads in the market.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes and I will bug you once more. Must try these pads on your HA-S500. My rating was a stuggle between my HA-S500 and the FXD80 but I wll tell you right now the dynamics and sound using these pads. Unfortunately the M-50 be too big for the HA-s500.  It transformes the HA-S500 from good to out of this planet great using these pads. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-Pads-For-Audio-Technica-ATH-SJ5-DJ-Style-Headphones-Black-/261119206335? Look forward to what people have to say about the Ericksons. I am only returning the favor ericp. You got me on the HA-S500. Even though you haven't heard how they truly sound.. People don't belive in just how much your headphone can change for the better with proper pads but trust me on this one. Worth every cent. Not to mention more comfy.. Try them you will thank me later.
> 
> I think Danny got these pads too. Wouldn't you agree Danny? On the HA-S500 with these pads?


 
  ericp, are you not on the ath pads crew?
  I believe my tastes in sq are pretty close to you and Ds.  Let me tell you when I switched to these pads, I haven't gone back.  These headphones sound righteous with these pads on.  Get on board my man!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes and I will bug you once more. Must try these pads on your HA-S500. My rating was a stuggle between my HA-S500 and the FXD80 but I wll tell you right now the dynamics and sound using these pads. Unfortunately the M-50 be too big for the HA-s500.  It transformes the HA-S500 from good to out of this planet great using these pads. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-Pads-For-Audio-Technica-ATH-SJ5-DJ-Style-Headphones-Black-/261119206335? Look forward to what people have to say about the Eriscksons. I am only returning the favor ericp. You got me on the HA-S500. Even though you haven't heard how they truly sound.. People don't belive in just how much your headphone can change for the better with proper pads but trust me on this one. Worth every cent. Not to mention more comfy.. Try them you will thank me later.
> 
> I think Danny got these pads too. Wouldn't you agree Danny? On the HA-S500 with these pads?


 
   
  1) you're killing me.
  2) I hope your real profession is in sales.
  3) you speak the truth about the ATH pleathers. Transformed the S500's for me from "I like them but some issues" to "man, I *love* these things!"
  4) I don't need more iem's. Why am I now thinking of getting more iem's? I haven't even received all of my iem's yet and somehow you are making me think of getting more iem's. What?
  5) I am glad that I don't do drugs and that you are not my drug dealer.
  6) Are these the same as the MH1C's of which you speak? (they don't say Sony "Ericsson"):
  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sony-MH1c-Headset-SmartKey-Control-Xperia-Bulk-Packing-Black-/170876113045?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27c9029095
  Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> ericp, are you not on the ath pads crew?
> <snip>
> Get on board my man!!


 
   
  I know! Other than that, he really seems like he's got it together well lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> 1) you're killing me.
> 2) I hope your real profession is in sales.
> 3) you speak the truth about the ATH pleathers. Transformed the S500's for me from "I like them but some issues" to "man, I *love* these things!"
> 4) I don't need more iem's. Why am I now thinking of getting more iem's? I haven't even received all of my iem's yet and somehow you are making me think of getting more iem's. What?
> ...


 
  Yes and that is a fantastic price for a great discovery no? lol..I know everyone just got their R1s. These ericsons are too good not to snap up at that price...Everyone read ClieOS take on this sound..Look at his rating..That is not far fetched from what I am hearing..http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret#post_8800823  sonic diamonds anyone?
   
  See now ClieOS got it going on with the marquee high end recommend."Sonic diamond" I need to make something like that.
   
  How about. Sonic nuts score of.. from bad.. Stinky nuts to a score of One nut.. Two nut. Bronz nuts. Silver nuts. golden nuts..Being the highest recommend. GOLDEN NUTS. Thats it.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and that is a fantastic price for a great discovery no? lol..I know everyone just got their R1s. These ericsons are too good not to snap up at that price...Everyone read ClieOS take on this sound..Look at his rating..That is not far fetched from what I am hearing..http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret#post_8800823  sonic diamonds anyone?


 
   
  I seriously cannot believe that I just bought them. I'm going to have to buy 3 burning stations if this keeps up lol!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I seriously cannot believe that I just bought them. I'm going to have to buy 3 burning stations if this keeps up lol!


 
  at least the man (Ds) keeps them cheap, otherwise we'd all have to ban him for making us all broke.


----------



## Omnom

Ill probably get one,
  How does it compare to the R1
  the MH1C that is


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> at least the man (Ds) keeps them cheap, otherwise we'd all have to ban him for making us all broke.


 
   
  Amen to that!


----------



## kotzI

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and that is a fantastic price for a great discovery no? lol..I know everyone just got their R1s. These ericsons are too good not to snap up at that price...Everyone read ClieOS take on this sound..Look at his rating..That is not far fetched from what I am hearing..http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret#post_8800823  sonic diamonds anyone?
> 
> See now ClieOS got it going on with the marquee high end recommend."Sonic diamond" I need to make something like that.
> 
> How about. Sonic nuts score of.. from bad.. Stinky nuts to a score of One nut.. Two nut. Bronz nuts. Silver nuts. golden nuts..Being the highest recommend. GOLDEN NUTS. Thats it.


 
  So if you could pick one out of R1, FX31 and MH1C which one would you recommend the most? I'm deciding between these 3 and seeing you have all of them, how would you compare them?


----------



## atomikn00b

WHELP!
  Another $30 gone.


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:
			
		

> How about. Sonic nuts score of.. from bad.. Stinky nuts to a score of One nut.. Two nut. Bronz nuts. Silver nuts. golden nuts..Being the highest recommend. GOLDEN NUTS. Thats it.




LOL! Missed this the first go around. Stinky nuts.. Golden nuts... how about "you're just plain nuts" lol!


----------



## kwerdenker

Hi guys!
   
  I've used this forum for finding my next IEM for years and now I finally decided to join because I have a couple of questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
   
  My current IEMs are Xears TD4. I actually started with the original TDIII (which I found through this forum) but they had to be replaced with the v2s because of cabel issues. Then these had to replaced again because of driver issues and now my current iteration is starting to act up again. That's why I'm currently looking into something new with a bit better build quality.
   
  I listen to a lot of different music from rock to punk to electro to classic hip-hop and I prefere my music with a good bass thump in my ear canal . From what I read the Sony XB90EX sound like the right choice for me but I'm a bit unsure about a couple of points:

 1. Isolation - I think someone already commented on this one in the line of "good but not great"? I commute a lot and I prefer to enjoy my music in peace, so I would like to know how much from the outside you really hear while the music is playing.
  2. Over-the-ear - From the size and build these don't look like they could be worn that way. Anybody tried that? If so, how well does it work?
  3. Build Quality - Like I said, I commute a lot and my IEMs get some heavy usage. Does anyone who have the sonys think they are tough enough for the job?
  4. Prize - I live in germany and so I would have to import nearly any good IEM I read about which drives up the price. Currently though a friend of mine is in japan and he will be returning shortly, so I can get anything from there without paying for shipping. The sony would cost me around 75€(~95$) that way. Consindering I normaly don't pay more than 35€ for IEMs I'm a bit unsure if they are worth that prize.
  5. Sound - Anybody by chance ever had a Xears IEM and could compare the sound signature to the sony?
   
  Thanks to all you guys who invest time and money to help people like me choose between all that options on the market! 
   
  P.S: I know this is probably a case of apples and oranges but has anyone compared the XB90EX to the Yamaha EPH-100? I know these would cost a lot more but they look so damn sweet and are praised everywhere


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





kotzi said:


> So if you could pick one out of R1, FX31 and MH1C which one would you recommend the most? I'm deciding between these 3 and seeing you have all of them, how would you compare them?


 
  I second that!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi again...have to amend my original comments on the S500...probably got about 24 hrs burn in, tightening up, bass still slightly soft but tightening up. I never doubted that burn in made sense, but this difference (and I still have a long way to go) is surprising. I BELIEVE! I BELIEVE! GOOD LORD, I BELIEVE! (ok, ordered the AT pads, back to burn in...the wife may have me committed)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've used this forum for finding my next IEM for years and now I finally decided to join because I have a couple of questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
> 
> ...


 
  1. Isolation is just that - good. nothing special and there are others that isolate better, but let me say this - I commute a lot too, and  never had any problems with isolation. 
  2. they can be won overear but I'd rather not  too uncomfortable and weird looking 
  3. build looks really great. I doubt anything could happen with it anytime soon...
  4. I actually think that for that kind of money, especially for Germany, these are really good. I think you'd have to pay double to gt the same level of quality...
  5. never had a xears so I can not comment on that. but these are really great, with big, clean sub-bass and awesome mids, with relaxed highs.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> 1. Isolation is just that - good. nothing special and there are others that isolate better, but let me say this - I commute a lot too, and  never had any problems with isolation.
> 2. they can be won overear but I'd rather not  too uncomfortable and weird looking
> 3. build looks really great. I doubt anything could happen with it anytime soon...
> 4. I actually think that for that kind of money, especially for Germany, these are really good. I think you'd have to pay double to gt the same level of quality...
> 5. never had a xears so I can not comment on that. but these are really great, with big, clean sub-bass and awesome mids, with relaxed highs.


 

 Thank you for your input, appreciate it! One follow-up question: if overear is not an option, how bad would you say the microphonics are?
   
  Btw: I just looked up the price for the EPH-100 and they would actually cost double, so your estimate seems spot on


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> ericp, are you not on the ath pads crew?
> I believe my tastes in sq are pretty close to you and Ds.  Let me tell you when I switched to these pads, I haven't gone back.  These headphones sound righteous with these pads on.  Get on board my man!!


 
  Okay! Okay already! Ordered! I'm going to pay you and Dsnuts back one day, and it won't be pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... meh!
   
  lol


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Thank you for your input, appreciate it! One follow-up question: if overear is not an option, how bad would you say the microphonics are?
> 
> Btw: I just looked up the price for the EPH-100 and they would actually cost double, so your estimate seems spot on


 
   
  I would say on a scale from 1 to 10 (1 being very annoying and 10 almost non-existent) I'd give it 7... they do have microphonics, but depending on how you use the cable cinch, you can minimize it. it is not perfect though....


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes and I will bug you once more. Must try these pads on your HA-S500. My rating was a stuggle between my HA-S500 and the FXD80 but I wll tell you right now the dynamics and sound using these pads. Unfortunately the M-50 be too big for the HA-s500.  It transformes the HA-S500 from good to out of this planet great using these pads. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-Pads-For-Audio-Technica-ATH-SJ5-DJ-Style-Headphones-Black-/261119206335? Look forward to what people have to say about the Ericksons. I am only returning the favor ericp. You got me on the HA-S500. Even though you haven't heard how they truly sound.. People don't belive in just how much your headphone can change for the better with proper pads but trust me on this one. Worth every cent. Not to mention more comfy.. Try them you will thank me later.
> 
> I think Danny got these pads too. Wouldn't you agree Danny? On the HA-S500 with these pads?


 
   
  Dsnuts, I know you'all have the AT leather pads covered.....many other as well....next biggest surprise, you gotta make use of the AT velours with HM5 pads over....yet another higher level of sound from the S500....everything you have heard so far with the AT pads plus soundstage and layering like you haven't heard.  Really, really worth a listen!


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I would say on a scale from 1 to 10 (1 being very annoying and 10 almost non-existent) I'd give it 7... they do have microphonics, but depending on how you use the cable cinch, you can minimize it. it is not perfect though....


 
  Sounds good enough for me. Never really noticed the microphonics on my TDs that much until I learned of the over-the-ear method. Then they got pretty obvious when not wearing them that way.
   
  Well, I guess it's time to stop worrying and start ordering ^^ Thanks again for your time! I will report back (and make that TD4 comparison) when I get them


----------



## rickdohc

I need to be banned from these forum, for ever!............


----------



## Dsnuts

I was eager to get to work this morning to tryout the MH1C. Just a theory of mines but I feel the smaller the driver the more burn in has to happen. The sound is starting to take shape but I feel these are not close to being done. That being said I ditched the stock silicons and threw on some Compys. Better isolation and a touch more bass end.  I am A/Bing the 3 earphones.
   
  FX31, R1, MH1C..
   
  All 3 benefit from using a more powerful source. Amping the R1 does improve the sound perhaps the most. But that lack of timbre detail especially in vocals still comes through. This being said they sound much better than on my Sony Z1060.
   
  The Sony Ericson MH1C remind me a bit of my XBA-3. The sound tuning is familiar. The highs are clean and delicate when a track calls for it and the sound as a whole is a very cohesive one..The sound quality again much more than what you would expect from a $20 earphone..I think guys are in for a nice surprise and on these phones. Absolutely do not judge these on open box. They come to you as raw as they get with absolutely no factory burn in. If they continue to improve as they have. Toward 100 hours. I expect these to be everything ClieOS says they are. I am definitely hearing their potential
   
  Now the biggest surprise from this comparo was the FX31. These have a clarity the other earphones don't. If you guys own any of the JVC earphones or headphones. You guys will know that JVC house signature includes extended and detailed highs. And these are no exception. These actually gave off the best detail out of the 3 but I have a feeling once the MH1Cs burn in those are definitely going to be contenders. I have around 120 hours of solid burn in on the FX31 and they simply sound great. These have a similar tuning to the HA-S500 so comes out a bit brighter than the other 2 but also has clarity to do it right and a nice full bottom end.
   
  Which one would I get?
  For bass lovers. EDM/ HIP HOP fans. The R1  Balanced with a big bass end
  For detail guys that love their highs/ sparkle with their sound The FX31 U shape sound but nice detail and clarity
  For guys that want a great sounding do it all phone w  mic device that can play all your music.Nicely balanced solid sound.  For $20 it is a no brainer if you own a Smart phone. Just tested the mic out. Works very nice on my LG optimus.


----------



## atomikn00b

Well.
  I previously said the r1 mids aren't recessed.
  Then I threw on my Brainwavz HM5 and remembered what mids are supposed to sound like.
   
  The r1 mids are recessed.
  BUT.
  I'm in love with the soundstage these things have.
  so I can't complain.
   
  At least not till I get those mh1's, burn them in, and discover their greatness.
   
  On a side note.
  Those XB90s.
  are grrrrrrrrreat!!!
  looking forward to those wide tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

So here is something new on the discovery thread.. I just got this.

  This is my first ever tube amp. The Bravo Ocean. This thing is a small desk amp that has some serious power. Currently I have this connected to my Sony Z1060 and it gives a full bodied sound that is equivalent to having a full stereo stack. The sound is amped and thensome.. Full rich sound with a hint of warmth and fullness that was missing from standard sources. This amp I feel is indeed a discovery for me. So far I am just using the 3.5 in put jack on the back end and this give this little amp some very nice versatility.  You can have your DAP player on the go and when you get to your work or home. Just plug them to this amp giving your sounds a nice high end fullness depth and width that a nice amp is supposed to. I just got this and I read tubes need several hours of use before they fully integrate. Even as I type..This amp is surprising me in how the stock sound from my Sony player is much more expansive and fuller.. I threw on the Ericson M1HC on here and it sounds awesome. Even better than just having it out of my Fire Phoenix DAC. Using my Fire Phoenix DAC connected to this Bravo. The sound is even better.. I am happy in my own little world at the moment. Will report back as I feel these need a burn in. As you guys know I burn in everything.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *atomikn00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least not till I get those mh1's, burn them in, and discover their greatness.


 
   
  I read that and went "Oh no, what are the mh1's"?  And then I realized that you are talking about the MH1c, which I also dsnuts-taneously purchased last night lol!
   
  I was reading more of the Sony MH1 thread, and ClieOS said this:
   
  Quote: 





> A full win over GR02 Bass Edition, but I have not heard FX40. But given I have FXD80 and FXT90 (which is the 3th and 4th in JVC line-up), I will say I do prefer MH1 more.


 
   
  My FXD70's should be here any day. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the thought of these $20 MH1's sounding better than them!


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold on there partner. As they are the HMC1s are lesser iems from the FXDs. but they are surprising me the more I use them. You won't regret getting the FXD70 at all. You are gonna love em. Look at those FXD70s as a iem version of your HA-S500. After getting your FXDs. Your R1s aren't gonna sound as good however.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> which I also *dsnuts-taneously* purchased last night lol!


 
   
  Post of the month right here.


----------



## Voxism

Hi guys,
   
  I think i am quite new here. Was surveying on in-ear phones 2 days ago until i found this thread. I was so tired honestly reading about 80-90 pages 1 by 1 and i stopped on page 19x if not mistaken. I am so motivated by Dsnuts and other members here as well about the hardcore bass on the HA FX101 so i bought one of it and also bought another pair of FX1X to make sure which is better.
   
  But heres the problem, i found out that both of the earphones doesnt really give good bass (im looking for those pumping your ear with vibration type of bass). Thats why im quite disappointed with both earphones. Of course, quality wise i agreed that the HA FX101 is a lot better. In terms of bass, i think my previous one (Marley 19 pounds) can get far better bass than these. I dont really know whats the problem im facing right now but i just dont feel the bass. I was suspecting on a few problems. 
   
  1) Maybe ear-tip problem? I have tried on different sizes again and again but still couldnt find a right one. 
  2) Insufficient burn-in?
   
  I just keep testing over and over again and comparing FX1X , FX101 and my Marley. Still i think Marley gives me more bass which produce lots of vibration (which is fun to me cos i love pumping bass! like those in the club!).
   
  Hope someone could help me out here. I'm not a pro or audiophiles, just a beginner starting to play with in-ear headphones mainly for my gym purpose.


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> Hold on there partner. As they are the HMC1s are lesser iems from the FXDs. but they are surprising me the more I use them. You won't regret getting the FXD70 at all. You are gonna love em. Look at those FXD70s as a iem version of your HA-S500. After getting your FXDs. Your R1s aren't gonna sound as good however.




That was i thought and the reason i didnt bought those r1, maybe i will buy the hmc just because they are cheap and i can use them in my galaxy or donate them to my wife as she spends all day driving , other than that i am not needing any other iem in a while, those fxd are crazy good and i am planning a huge updgrade over them. $$$$$$

Wayne, you just wait for those fxd70, burn them a complete week 7x24 and get ready, also i think you sould spend in a good dac like the fire phoenix, mines should be at home these monday


----------



## rickdohc

voxism said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think i am quite new here. Was surveying on in-ear phones 2 days ago until i found this thread. I was so tired honestly reading about 80-90 pages 1 by 1 and i stopped on page 19x if not mistaken. I am so motivated by Dsnuts and other members here as well about the hardcore bass on the HA FX101 so i bought one of it and also bought another pair of FX1X to make sure which is better.
> 
> ...




The fx1x has a big bass,so it could be bad seal, try al 3 sizes and try to insert the deep inside your ear canal. Seal = bass

I think they come with foam tips, try those.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Which one would I get?
> For bass lovers. EDM/ HIP HOP fans. The R1  Balanced with a big bass end
> For detail guys that love their highs/ sparkle with their sound The FX31 U shape sound but nice detail and clarity
> For guys that want a great sounding do it all phone w  mic device that can play all your music.Nicely balanced solid sound.  For $20 it is a no brainer if you own a Smart phone. Just tested the mic out. Works very nice on my LG optimus.


 
  Hmmm,
  Ok so is the FX101 bassier than the R1?
  and the R1 is bassier than the MH1C
  so that means that the MH1C is way less bassier than the FX101!
 Hmm, seems like still a great buy, and I just love looking at that $20 IEM so high up in ClieOS Multi-IEM review!
  But I also love my BASS!


----------



## Voxism

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> The fx1x has a big bass,so it could be bad seal, try al 3 sizes and try to insert the deep inside your ear canal. Seal = bass
> I think they come with foam tips, try those.


 
  Hey thanks for your reply. Thats what im wondering, both of my FX1X and F101X didnt come with any  foam tips. Only rubber tips (is that what you call?). Oh so you mean put in deeper? I'm using the biggest size that is provided as i thought i could get higher bass vibration if i use a bigger tips. Oh god, 3 size of the tips doesnt fit really well like my Marley do. 
   
  Can recommend me any good tips please? And seriously the bass a bit disappointing T.T


----------



## rickdohc

omnom said:


> Hmmm,
> Ok so is the FX101 bassier than the R1?
> and the R1 is bassier than the MH1C
> so that means that the MH1C is way less bassier than the FX101!
> ...






Almost sure your sonys's has more and better bass than the fx101, skip them, no need.
Get the mh1c, seems they are better al arounders.


----------



## rickdohc

voxism said:


> Hey thanks for your reply. Thats what im wondering, both of my FX1X and F101X didnt come with any  foam tips. Only rubber tips (is that what you call?). Oh so you mean put in deeper? I'm using the biggest size that is provided as i thought i could get higher bass vibration if i use a bigger tips. Oh god, 3 size of the tips doesnt fit really well like my Marley do.
> 
> Can recommend me any good tips please? And seriously the bass a bit disappointing T.T




No, bigger tips does not mean more bass, its all about perfect seal and that depends of the inside diameter of ur ear canals, thats why 3 size tips are provided.

Start with mediums, if it doesnt work try the tips of the marleys on the jvc's. Remmber, insert deep in your ear canal.


----------



## Voxism

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> No, bigger tips does not mean more bass, its all about perfect seal and that depends of the inside diameter of ur ear canals, thats why 3 size tips are provided.
> Start with mediums, if it doesnt work try the tips of the marleys on the jvc's. Remmber, insert deep in your ear canal.


 
  ok before i try that out, 1 question, do you think my Marley can produce higher bass than both the FX1X and FX101? because from what i listen Marley has higher bass. But of course my Marley have been using for a year i think and the other was new.
   
  Sorry should not say higher bass, more vibrating bass. (My ears will be shaking if i'm on Marley)


----------



## rickdohc

voxism said:


> ok before i try that out, 1 question, do you think my Marley can produce higher bass than both the FX1X and FX101? because from what i listen Marley has higher bass. But of course my Marley have been using for a year i think and the other was new.
> 
> Sorry should not say higher bass, more vibrating bass. (My ears will be shaking if i'm on Marley)





Sorry mate, not heard those marleys, i dont even know about them. Maybe whe should try those marleys


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You won't regret getting the FXD70 at all. You are gonna love em. Look at those FXD70s as a iem version of your HA-S500. After getting your FXDs. Your R1s aren't gonna sound as good however.


 
   
  Which is why I am listening to and enjoying my r1's right  now... _before_ I get my fxd70's in to spoil the r1 party lol. I've got to say though, I am really enjoying these r1's. Even though in my books it was a bit crazy to get them (let alone them *and* the mh1c's lol) when I have the fxd70's coming, I can see that the r1's may very well find a place in my ears when I'm at the gym. As I said in the r1 thread:
  Quote: 





> I normally use my senn px100ii at the gym because the bass deals with outside sound well - or so I thought! I can't use them now at the gym after using the r1's. The r1's isolate very well, and the lush sound and bass is perfect for the gym environment.


 
   
  It was funny.... when I took out the r1's out and put on the px100ii's, I couldn't believe how much noise I could hear. Absolutely zero isolation. What was I thinking? I must have been listening to radio station K.N.O.B lol! Anyway, I quickly put back in the r1's and went back to enjoying my music in a noisy environment.
   
  But not only that, I am _completely enjoying_ the sound coming out of the r1's. So no matter how much better the fxd70's might end up being, I'm pretty sure that I will still be able to enjoy the r1's at the gym, and therefore be happy with that dsnuts-taneous*™*  purchase.
   
  For some reason, I think that I will also be happy with the mh1c purchase considering they only cost $20. Nice to have a giant-killer iem as backup


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Almost sure your *sonys'*s has more and better bass than the fx101, skip them, no need.
> Get the mh1c, seems they are better al arounders.


 
  If your talking about the XB90EX 'Sonys' I don't have those,
  But if you're talking about the MH1C then thats awesome!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> That was i thought and the reason i didnt bought those r1, maybe i will buy the hmc just because they are cheap and i can use them in my galaxy or donate them to my wife as she spends all day driving , other than that i am not needing any other iem in a while, those fxd are crazy good and i am planning a huge updgrade over them. $$$$$$
> Wayne, you just wait for those fxd70, burn them a complete week 7x24 and get ready, also i think you sould spend in a good dac like the fire phoenix, mines should be at home these monday


 
   
  Yeah, I maybe could have resisted the r1's if I had already had my fxd70's. The slow ebay shipping from japan is costing me lol! Fortunately though as per my last post, I am not regretting the r1's at this point at all. Nor the mh1c for that matter - I'm sure they will be giant killers and will probably end up in Doc's giant killer thread.
   
  As far as your fire phoenix is concerned, I can read the future, and I see that you are going to be elated with it. You will be espousing positive exuberance towards it, and because you almost have the same effect on me as dsnuts, I am afraid of you also. Therefore I will be sure *not* to read your fire phoenix impressions LOL!


----------



## Dsnuts

What these little things?

  Cuz one is never enough.


----------



## Prakhar

Hey dsnuts , did you say the FAD Adagio 3 sounds like the pioneer HDJ500?


----------



## Dsnuts

The reason why they remind me of Pioneers is because they have big energy in the sounds like the Pioneers. The Pioneers is more of a v shaped house sound but the energy is very similar. The stage is massive and for earphones they sound like full sized headphones. Which is unique among earphones. And out of all my earphones these are really tip dependent. With a tip change I can make these sound like they have full subs in the tuning. The bass is great by the way. These definitely move a lot of air. I will post some more impressions about them. They are similar to the CKS earphones in stage both in depth and width. A different tuning. The mids are in your face too. An aggressive sound that was unexpected. It has the club in your head feel to it much like the Pioneers. They are burning in nicely on my new Bravo amp..
   
  This amp is killer by the way. If anyone is thinking about trying out tube amp. Go for it. They sound amazing just with my DAPs.


----------



## rickdohc

DS

Does that amp makes noise or do you got hum noise if you have it placed close to the FP or computer? I want to have it on my desktop close to the FP and my laptop.

Also, are using the stock chiness tube? What tube does it use? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

It uses a Chinese tube 12Au7. There is another tube these guys use on their V3 version that is supposed to have a beefy bass end to it. This tube being more of a neutral sound. This Bravo Ocean is the companies flag ship meaning they put their best tech into this amp. Their other offerings look like this


  This is the Bravo V3. Bassy tube amp with harware eQ. Only $89 or so. I thought about this one but I went for their flag ship. I like the idea of having the housing being a heat sink. Dissipates heat nicely. No hiss whatsoever. It has been running ever since this morning. I am testing out a variety of my cans and earphones and so far I have to say I am very impressed with the sound of this amp..
   

  This is a beautiful looking Tube Class A Headphone Amplifier with Aluminum case.
  Ocean has 2 x input port:
 3.5mm jack
 RCA jacks
 you can use either of them connect to audio source (ipod, laptop, iphone etc)
  Ocean has 3 x output port :
 3.5mm jack
 6.35mm jack
 RCA jacks
 you can use either of them connect to Headphone (3.5 or 6.35mm) or power amp (RCA jacks)
  As Bravo Ocean is pure class A amp, the aluminum casing is used as heat sink, so the case is hot when working. it's normal, please dont worry.
  FAQ:
 Q: This Amp only has only 1 Tube, how can I amplifier stereo signal?
 A: There are 2 triode in this Tube (12AU7), It's just like dual core CPU in your PC. So both channels were get amplifiered by the Tube.
  *Specification:*
 In Put Power: DC24V
 Input Sensitivity: 100mV
 Input Impedance: 100KOhm
 Out-Put Impedance: 20~600 Ohm
 Gain: 30dB
 Frequency response: 10Hz-60KHz +/- 0.25dB
 Signal/Noise Ratio: >90dB
 Dynamic range: 84.6dBA(300 ohm) 89.8dBA(33 ohm)
 THD: 0.016%(300 ohm) 0.45%(33 ohm)
 IMD + Noise: 0.045(300 ohm) 0.42(33ohm)
 Dimension: 115mm (D) X 82mm (W) X 78mm (H)
 Shipping Weight: 850 g
  *What's in Package:*
 1 x Bravo Ocean Headphone Amplifier

 1 x Brand new Shuguang 12AU7 tube

 1 x Switching Power Supply Universal AC 100V-240V / 50~60Hz to 24V DC 1A out put
 (Auto-Detect International Compatible)


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It uses a Chinese tube 12Au7. There is another tube these guys use on their V3 version that is supposed to have a beefy bass end to it. This tube being more of a neutral sound. This Bravo Ocean is the companies flag ship meaning they put their best tech into this amp.


 
   The 12AU7 is an amplifier tube that has been around for at least 50 years......and some good NOS 12AU7's can still be had.  You can tube roll easily with that one!  Chineese tubes are gaining in quality but you can do better, as in anything else!  Would like to hear some comparisons on this little amp vs others in this price category!  Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## rickdohc

Thanks, So no noise or hum when its close to your laptop/pc and FP?

How do you "chain" all together? Pc-Fp-bravo-hp/iem?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ebay sells these tubes. This is the Russian 6922 for around $20. This is what is in the V3 version. So all I have to do it swap out my tube with this one. Bassy is the word.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Thanks, So no noise or hum when its close to your laptop/pc and FP?
> How do you "chain" all together? Pc-Fp-bravo-hp/iem?


 
  Ya I have this hooked up like this all day but. Believe it or not I was as equally impressed with just throwing on my Sony Z1060 DAP. on the Bravo amp. I haven't tried my clip yet but I will report back with results. I have no doubt it will jive well with the Clip or any DAP actually.
   
  Lol. I am listening to the MHC1 on my bravo amp. Sounds freaking great..


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Lol. I am listening to the MHC1 on my bravo amp. Sounds freaking great..


 
   
  Killing. me.
   
  Looking forward to your clip on bravo report.


----------



## daveyostrow

Well, close to 30hr the R1 seems to have refined a bit, but im not blown away. These may not be what some would call balanced, but they are more balanced than the more high intensive JVC, or AT. Bass is there, but never overpowering.
  I think the sony XB has a wider soundstage, 
  I love the fit... and the fact that they can seamlessly be worn over the ear as well as straight down is really nice.
  I dont bother to EQ at all, and so I enjoy them more than the fx40, maybe more then the ckm500. the ckm500 does alot of things better, more synergy and weight to the music. These are power hungRAY, great for all types of music and for a casual listen.
  Just not wowed so far, but for around $30...
   
  very interested in hearing how they stand next to the MHC1


----------



## atomikn00b

I was curious so....
   
  If you are one of those who managed to get a proper fit and seal with the $7 monoprice iems and is also in possession of the r1's.....
   
  Go back and A/B the two.
   
  I hope I'm not losing my mind.
  or at least hearing.


----------



## cyloh

This is madness, my pair of Brainwavz R1 is still on the way and I already feel like scoring the Sony MH1C.
   
  Please tell me that I shouldn't......


----------



## H20Fidelity

cyloh said:


> This is madness, my pair of Brainwavz R1 is still on the way and I already feel like scoring the Sony MH1C.
> 
> Please tell me that I shouldn't......




Just do it, you'll end up doing it anyway. Sooth that inner curiosity. :devil_face:


----------



## nihontoman

hahahaa guys, I guess I'm more immune to Dsnuts and this thread generally  I don't feel like spending on those cheapos cause I'm saving up for the new JVCs


----------



## kotzI

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Which one would I get?
> For bass lovers. EDM/ HIP HOP fans. The R1  Balanced with a big bass end
> For detail guys that love their highs/ sparkle with their sound The FX31 U shape sound but nice detail and clarity
> For guys that want a great sounding do it all phone w  mic device that can play all your music.Nicely balanced solid sound.  For $20 it is a no brainer if you own a Smart phone. Just tested the mic out. Works very nice on my LG optimus.


 
  I thought R1 would come on top when it comes to listening instrumental music and would create best ambience. What I loved about Xears XE200PRO was the separation and clear sound of instruments. Also vocals were so soothing for my ear and I did read some complaints about vocals sounding distant on R1.I would get another pair of Xears but they didn't sit right in my ears and also have terrible build quality. So I guess for me the best pick would be FX31?


----------



## nihontoman

It may be just my brain playing tricks, but Xb90EX got better for last two days :/ don't know why - maybe it's because of additional burn in on VERY high volume, but the result is even better mids LOL. 
   
  oh and another thing - sure, they are bassy and all that, but majority of bassy music sounds like crap on these... I guess the reason is the recording and mastering quality itself, because when the rightsong plays on it, it is just bass bliss  anyways I would recommend these for MAINLY jazz and Classical listeners and something more forgiving for crappy hip-hop recordings...


----------



## koreanzombie

Dsnuts, how are you liking the mhc1? Can you compare them to the jvcfxd 80 and the sony xb90ex. Thanks.


----------



## daveyostrow

they would be very different, as usual it depends on what you listen to and the sound you are looking for.
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Just do it, you'll end up doing it anyway. Sooth that inner curiosity.


 
  So true


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kotzi said:


> I thought R1 would come on top when it comes to listening instrumental music and would create best ambience. What I loved about Xears XE200PRO was the separation and clear sound of instruments. Also vocals were so soothing for my ear and I did read some complaints about vocals sounding distant on R1.I would get another pair of Xears but they didn't sit right in my ears and also have terrible build quality. So I guess for me the best pick would be FX31?


 
   
  I think the MHC1 is actually a better deal as they are half the price of the FX31.  They come very close to the FX31 in detail and vocal performance but is only half price. Check out a MHC1.
   
  Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Dsnuts, how are you liking the mhc1? Can you compare them to the jvcfxd 80 and the sony xb90ex. Thanks.


 
   
  I want to burn in the MHC1 for a few days longer before I do some comparisons but I can tell you they aren't better than the FXD80s. And the sound scale of the XB90 is much bigger. A completely different sound over the MHC1s. I am very impressed with the MHC1 and will see how they end up with more burn in.


----------



## daveyostrow

interested in hearing how similar they are to the xba-3, burn them well. looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cyloh said:


> This is madness, my pair of Brainwavz R1 is still on the way and I already feel like scoring the Sony MH1C.
> 
> Please tell me that I shouldn't......


 
   
  You don't have to get the MHC1s. But I will tell you. You will be missing out on probably one of the best discoveries this year. Lol..
   
  Well guys. I have my Clip hooked up to my Bravo amp and I have to say. The sound of the MHC1s on this little combo is brilliant. It has actually gotten better than even yesterday. They seem to be getting better and better and they do like more power than stock sources but sound great on DAPS alone.These are gonna surprise you guys..
   
  These require some serious burn in it seems for them to really show what they are about.


----------



## Dsnuts

The more and more I have been listening to them the more I realized these need more than the discovery thread. New thread fellas. Take a look. http://www.head-fi.org/t/633755/xba-3-overlooked-the-appreciation-thread


----------



## ericp10

Has anyone heard the FXD60?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Has anyone heard the FXD60?


 
  I have it but it's on loan right now.  It's got more bass than the other two, the soundstage is just as big as the 80.  I really like it.  It compares to the 80 more than the 70.  Very good for the price imo.  I can loan it to you when I get it back.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have it but it's on loan right now.  It's got more bass than the other two, the soundstage is just as big as the 80.  I really like it.  It compares to the 80 more than the 70.  Very good for the price imo.  I can loan it to you when I get it back.


 
   
   
  Cool DannyBai. Thanks bruh. Although knowing me I wil buy one if I can find a real good price for it. I think if I get that I'll sell my FX40.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Cool DannyBai. Thanks bruh. Although knowing me I wil buy one if I can find a real good price for it. I think if I get that I'll sell my FX40.


 
  Definitely an upgrade over the 40 and non-fatiguing to boot.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Cool DannyBai. Thanks bruh. Although knowing me I wil buy one if I can find a real good price for it. I think if I get that I'll sell my FX40.


 
  $50 , ebay


----------



## rickdohc

ericp10 said:


> Has anyone heard the FXD60?




Mine should be here in two weeks. So slow to order stuff from japan-Panama ,its driving me crazy. I am no expert but i will try to compare them with what i got.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Mine should be here in two weeks. So slow to order stuff from japan-Panama ,its driving me crazy. I am no expert but i will try to compare them with what i got.


 
   
  Buy the R1's... you'll get them in 2 days lol!


----------



## cyloh

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You don't have to get the MHC1s. But I will tell you. You will be missing out on probably one of the best discoveries this year. Lol..


 
  And just like that, I'm buying the MH1.
   
  Just like that.
   
  I'm getting a pair from the listing below. Hopefully it works out alright.
  http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Genuine-SONY-MH1c-Headset-w-SmartKey-Android-Control-Bulk-Pack-Black-/281003431716?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item416d1c1724


----------



## mochill

Fzx200 is on pre order from ebay....$481 +$40 shipping :O.......its so much monies


----------



## Dsnuts

So what was it that made me order everyone on this thread to get them. Hmm lets see. My current favorite earphones be the XBA-3s hands down. By the way if you guys ever see a deal for the XBA-3s. Do get them you will not be disappointed.  And with that being said. The MHC1 I was listening to this morning and I have say. They have a very similar tuning to the XBA-3. I would say they have around 80-85% of the sound of the XBA-3. On some tunes maybe even closer.  ClieOS mentioned that the sound of the MHC1 does not fall too far off even the XBA-4s. I am hoping ericp can help and lend us his ears for this comparo. For the most part I think he is right. I am finally hearing why he brought these to the attention of us headfiers. These are a discovery of epic proportions. These cheapo $20 earphones make the MP8320 a weak find in comparison. No kidding..The sound tuning is a freak of nature.
   
  Hard to believe right? Ya I couldn't believe it either. Wait till you guys get them and give them a nice burn in. DO NOT JUDGE ON OPEN PACKAGE!! I warn every single one of you guys. Do listen to hear them in the raw for a good laugh however. You guys are gonna think ClieOS and myself is crazy. No kidding on open package they sound like POO.Before you decide to give these to your pet to chew on.. Burn them in for at least 100 straight hours for the transformation that will surprise every single one of you. Give them a solid chance with burning. I also found that the stock tips actually give the best overall sound on these. I tried a big variety and Sony engineers came up with the perfect tips on these phones. They aren't hybrids but a bit longer in size. Using other ear tips change the sound a bit too much. The tips for the GR07 came the closest to sounding like the stock tips but in the end just using the stock tips turned out to be best for me.  No need to tip roll at all..
   
  ClieOS mentioned how he feels these are actually an upgrade to the FXD80s. Yea right. What's he smoking right?. I don't know if that is the case but from what I was hearing this morning on my Bravo amp. These are starting to head that direction. What I heard today was a sound that does not happen even on the best cheapo buds I have heard. I am not even going to describe. You have to experience for yourselves. These sound wonderful. Plain and simple. There is no other way to describe it. Magical the sound that is coming out of these earphones. They take to amping like a champ and come out sounding better than any other discovery before them. Am I crazy. Nope. Just tellin it like I hear it.  You guys are in for very nice Halloween treat. I have to thank ClieOS for this one..For all you guys that trusted my recommends. What is really cool about these phones. You guys get to hear why I love my Sony XBA-3s so much..Very exited for every single one of you guys that decided to go along with the craziness that will ensue. Oh it will happen..Just give it some burn in and mix it up with a pinch of magic. We got our cheapo of the year not by a small margin either.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Fzx200 is on pre order from ebay....$481 +$40 shipping :O.......its so much monies


 

 Wait till they are released. That preorder is plain dumb. They will go for $300- $310 shipped. Maybe even cheaper.


----------



## waynes world

Holy gaucamoli dsnuts! You're making me feel like I should order another 10 pairs LOL!


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Holy gaucamoli dsnuts! You're making me feel like I should order another 10 pairs LOL!


 

 I already planned on ordering more as soon as I hear the one that I bought (after burn in of course).
  If I like what I hear (which I'm expecting to), then for sure it is time to save up for the xba-3 and ditch all else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As a side note. 
  The r1's do indeed have somewhat recessed mids. BUT LIKE.....

   
  If I had a stylus or something I could draw that better but that's what I could do with a mouse.


----------



## Dsnuts

No need. You might hate me once you hear them on open package. In fact I fully expect some of the guys to be pissed. The finger pointing with. YOU GOT ME TO BUY THIS JUNK? And other expletives happening. 
   
  Just one is all you need. Besides, just because ClieOS and myself are making some lofty claim about how good they are doesn't mean everyone is gonna like em. Some may some may not. There is always someone that hates something about a sound..Be it a $7.11 cheapo or a 2G one. I would try them out when they are good n ready for your ears and you guys make the call.
   
  These get the golden nuts from me ya'll. Look forward to everyone's take on em.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> No need. You might hate me once you hear them on open package. In fact I fully expect some of the guys to be pissed. The finger pointing with. YOU GOT ME TO BUY THIS JUNK? And other expletives happening.
> 
> Just one is all you need. Besides, just because ClieOS and myself are making some lofty claim about how good they are doesn't mean everyone is gonna like em. Some may some may not. There is always someone that hates something about a sound..Be it a $7.11 cheapo or a 2G one. I would try them out when they are good n ready for your ears and you guys make the call.
> 
> These get the golden nuts from me ya'll. Look forward to everyone's take on em.


 
   
  Alright damn it, once again i fell for one for these magical cheapos, have no idea why I am even tempted at this point.
   
  If these sucks even after burn in there is gonna be some major nut cracking to be done.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> ClieOS mentioned how he feels these are actually an upgrade to the FXD80s. Yea right. What's he smoking right?. I don't know if that is the case but from what I was hearing this morning on my *Bravo amp*. These are starting to head that direction. What I heard today was a sound that does not happen even on the best cheapo buds I have heard. I am not even going to describe. You have to experience for yourselves. These sound wonderful. Plain and simple. There is no other way to describe it. Magical the sound that is coming out of these earphones. *They take to amping like a champ and come out sounding better than any other discovery before them*.


 
  I was just wondering.
  Are the MH1Cs any good or as good compared to those FXD80s?
 I don't own an amp you see so what ill be listening to is straight out of the iPod.
  I'm sure it will be fine, but I just want to know how much more of an upgrade amped to unamped is if you know what I mean.
  Otherwise if there is a major difference, an amp of some sort may have to be considered in the future.
   
  Also
  I don't know if you don't want to but,
  You should chuck the MH1C on the title with credit to good ole ClieOS!
  Let new comers know about it,
  That's how i found out about the FX101!

 Thanks


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So what was it that made me order everyone on this thread to get them. Hmm lets see. My current favorite earphones be the XBA-3s hands down. By the way if you guys ever see a deal for the XBA-3s. Do get them you will not be disappointed.  And with that being said. The MHC1 I was listening to this morning and I have say. They have a very similar tuning to the XBA-3. I would say they have around 80-85% of the sound of the XBA-3. On some tunes maybe even closer.  ClieOS mentioned that the sound of the MHC1 does not fall too far off even the XBA-4s. I am hoping ericp can help and lend us his ears for this comparo. For the most part I think he is right. I am finally hearing why he brought these to the attention of us headfiers. These are a discovery of epic proportions. These cheapo $20 earphones make the MP8320 a weak find in comparison. No kidding..The sound tuning is a freak of nature.
> 
> Hard to believe right? Ya I couldn't believe it either. Wait till you guys get them and give them a nice burn in. DO NOT JUDGE ON OPEN PACKAGE!! I warn every single one of you guys. Do listen to hear them in the raw for a good laugh however. You guys are gonna think ClieOS and myself is crazy. No kidding on open package they sound like POO.Before you decide to give these to your pet to chew on.. Burn them in for at least 100 straight hours for the transformation that will surprise every single one of you. Give them a solid chance with burning. I also found that the stock tips actually give the best overall sound on these. I tried a big variety and Sony engineers came up with the perfect tips on these phones. They aren't hybrids but a bit longer in size. Using other ear tips change the sound a bit too much. The tips for the GR07 came the closest to sounding like the stock tips but in the end just using the stock tips turned out to be best for me.  No need to tip roll at all..
> 
> ClieOS mentioned how he feels these are actually an upgrade to the FXD80s. Yea right. What's he smoking right?. I don't know if that is the case but from what I was hearing this morning on my Bravo amp. These are starting to head that direction. What I heard today was a sound that does not happen even on the best cheapo buds I have heard. I am not even going to describe. You have to experience for yourselves. These sound wonderful. Plain and simple. There is no other way to describe it. Magical the sound that is coming out of these earphones. They take to amping like a champ and come out sounding better than any other discovery before them. Am I crazy. Nope. Just tellin it like I hear it.  You guys are in for very nice Halloween treat. I have to thank ClieOS for this one..For all you guys that trusted my recommends. What is really cool about these phones. You guys get to hear why I love my Sony XBA-3s so much..Very exited for every single one of you guys that decided to go along with the craziness that will ensue. Oh it will happen..Just give it some burn in and mix it up with a pinch of magic. We got our cheapo of the year not by a small margin either.


 
  No dude. no way. I'm NOT BUYING IT!!! Even if it was 5 $ with free shipping for that mhc1, I still wouldn't buy it! that's it, I'm outta this thread for good! 
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Fzx200 is on pre order from ebay....$481 +$40 shipping :O.......its so much monies


 
   
  I think they will be much cheaper after some time. something like 250....


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> No dude. no way. I'm NOT BUYING IT!!! Even if it was 5 $ with free shipping for that mhc1, I still wouldn't buy it! that's it, I'm outta this thread for good!


 
  LOL!
  I don't think its possible to leave this thread,
  I'm sure once your in, your in for good!
  and plus you have Dsnuts constantly throwing stuff at you!

 Well actually due to me not having any money at all (LOL) I have managed to resist all this temptation! (Stupid Money!)

 Even so, I think I actually might buy something that was introduced on this thread, apart from my FX101s of course!
   
   
  Can't wait to try those R1s though


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> No dude. no way. I'm NOT BUYING IT!!! Even if it was 5 $ with free shipping for that mhc1, I still wouldn't buy it! that's it, *I'm outta this thread for good! *
> 
> I think they will be much cheaper after some time. something like 250....


 
   
  They ALWAYS come back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> LOL!
> I don't think its possible to leave this thread,
> I'm sure once your in, your in for good!* fo' LIFE*.
> and plus you have Dsnuts constantly throwing stuff at you!
> ...


 
   
  Fixed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Kinda glad I didn't get the R1s tbh, the FAD III seems to be my cup of tea more and seems to be much more special. Brainwaz stuff is good bang for the buck like superluxes but it just lacks something for me......................


----------



## nihontoman

I'll come back when the new JVC FXZ series are out, just to hear some opinions and such... Although I'm quite thankful to DSnuts - The sonic bliss that the Xb90EX provides is just too good


----------



## kotzI

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the MHC1 is actually a better deal as they are half the price of the FX31.  They come very close to the FX31 in detail and vocal performance but is only half price. Check out a MHC1.


 
  Alright ALRIGHT YOU WIN! I give up! I didn't want them because of the cable but to hell with it. How dare you make me save money??!! But seriusly if they come even close to Xears xe200pro I'll be happy and I'll be damn sure to start using this thread as a bible for earphones. I'll report back when they arrive. Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kotzi said:


> Alright ALRIGHT YOU WIN! I give up! I didn't want them because of the cable but to hell with it. How dare you make me save money??!! But seriusly if they come even close to Xears xe200pro I'll be happy and I'll be damn sure to start using this thread as a bible for earphones. I'll report back when they arrive. Cheers!


 
   
  The MHC1 improved so much to my ears. They are now actually an upgrade to the FX31. They really do transform to new levels with burn in. That drastic. And no worries guys these don't need amping. Amping just speeds up their true sound as I am still not 100% done with burn in. So I cheated a little. They sound great without an amp. And as an added bonus. They work great on cell phones and come with a mic.


----------



## nihontoman

I just need to know which one's are better than the XB90EX. I made a promise to myself that I'll only buy to upgrade the sound. it looks like the only one that is better than the Xb90Ex in this thread is the XBA -3 and maybe JVC fxd80... am I right?


----------



## rickdohc

i am getting SICK of these thread... SIIIICCCKKK!!!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> i am getting SICK of these thread... SIIIICCCKKK!!!


 
  i know what you mean, and the unsubscribe option "doesn't work"


----------



## doctorjazz

So, I ordered the MH1C (seems the delivery from the posted seller is quite a bit away, though), burning my S500 (100 hours is a LONG TIME), wowed by the monoprice iem's, misplaced my fxd800 (unplugged them when my wife complained about the burn in on the living room computer, put them somewhere, hope they turn up soon), this is fun, if a bit insane (coming from high end audio, you couldn't do this with the latest/greatest preamp or DAC you read about, because each set you back $2-4,000 for cheap stuff, $80-100,000 for "reference"). If I had the time, I'd do a comparitive review of discovery thread purchases, but I don't even have time to listen to all this stuff, let alone write them up. Anyone out there game?


----------



## Zelda

and just look at those CKS1000


----------



## ericp10

MH1C is in and is already on burn-in status. I think I'll get five hours burn-in on them them before I leave the office today. I won't listen to it at all until then. Today I have the FXD70 with me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> and just look at those CKS1000


 
  These frankein bolts. On a very interesting note. Recent audio trade show in Japan had AT showing all their new solid bass earphones. Guess what was at the same show showing their newness. JVC was there with their FXZ200. So the launch of these came and passed. The street price is now somewhere in the $230 range in Japan. Meaning out of the gate AT is being aggressive with pricing. The reason? People were showing much interest in the new FXZ200s. I would pass on these and go for JVCs newest. Now the CKS99s are interesting as those went from $160 to $115 or so in Japan.. Might be worth checking out when prices drop for them. AT is feeling the heat from JVC. Who knows they might have a great product but competition is good for everyone.
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> MH1C is in and is already on burn-in status. I think I'll get five hours burn-in on them them before I leave the office today. I won't listen to it at all until then. Today I have the FXD70 with me.


 
   
  You are in for a nice surprise ericp. You would never guess this even after 5 hours of burn in. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

and just look at those CKS1000 
   
NOW we're getting close to talking high end, $1000 from Japan (on Amazon).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> MH1C is in and is already on burn-in status. I think I'll get five hours burn-in on them them before I leave the office today. I won't listen to it at all until then. Today I have the FXD70 with me.


 
   
  That was pretty quick for your MH1C's! Must have been amazon or something (and not an ebay seller where I got mine from).
   
  Oh, and it's nice that you're giving your FXD70's some love


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That was pretty quick for your MH1C's! Must have been amazon or something (and not an ebay seller where I got mine from).
> 
> Oh, and it's nice that you're giving your FXD70's some love


 
   
   
  Thank you WAYNENUMM, and yes, it did order via Amazon.com


----------



## DannyBai

I received the MH1C already and had to have a quick listen before going on the burn and


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thank you WAYNENUMM, and yes, it did order via Amazon.com


 

 from here?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CCSD7K


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> from here?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CCSD7K


 
  YES!!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> YES!!


 
   
   
   
  OK GUYS.... yoooo Doc, Wayne, Osm.. SWF...  you guys HURRY up and get you self a pair of these babys, i got mine from amazon and was CRAZY fast... CRAZY fast, its the fastest item i have recieved and the sound......................


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> OK GUYS.... yoooo Doc, Wayne, Osm.. SWF...  you guys HURRY up and get you self a pair of these babys, i got mine from amazon and was CRAZY fast... CRAZY fast, its the fastest item i have recieved and the sound......................


 
   
  They weren't available at amazon.ca, so I got them via ebay.ca. They will be here by Jan 2013 I'm sure. In the meantime, I will be able to read about all of you guys and gals who got yours within two days from amazon, and read about how much you are loving them, and my impatience will grow to exponential levels until I LOSE IT lol! So thanks!
   
  Edit: actually, they were on amazon.ca, but the lowest price is $31.99, which is why I went the ebay.ca route. I'll probably start wishing that I spent the extra lol!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> from here?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CCSD7K


 
   
   
  Yes sir!


----------



## eke2k6

GAH! Mine is sitting at home...


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They weren't available at amazon.ca, so I got them via ebay.ca. They will be here by Jan 2013 I'm sure. In the meantime, I will be able to read about all of you guys and gals who got yours within two days from amazon, and read about how much you are loving them, and my impatience will grow to exponential levels until I LOSE IT lol! So thanks!
> 
> Edit: actually, they were on amazon.ca, but the lowest price is $31.99, which is why I went the ebay.ca route*. I'll probably start wishing that I spent the extra lol!*


 
   
   
  $32?  YEA.... worthy!


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They weren't available at amazon.ca, so I got them via ebay.ca. They will be here by Jan 2013 I'm sure. In the meantime, I will be able to read about all of you guys and gals who got yours within two days from amazon, and read about how much you are loving them, and my impatience will grow to exponential levels until I LOSE IT lol! So thanks!
> 
> Edit: actually, they were on amazon.ca, but the lowest price is $31.99, which is why I went the ebay.ca route. I'll probably start wishing that I spent the extra lol!


 

 If you had spent the $32, choosing between it and the r1 would have been much easier because they will cost relatively the same.
  This means you will be judging strictly based on sound instead of value due to price-performance ratio.
   
  I guess you could pretend you spent $32?
 Or check if the ebay one hasn't shipped and request a cancel from the seller?


----------



## ericp10

>>>>>>>> oh my DAMN!!>>>> MH1C
   
   
  Really? And $20... Really? Can't be.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I've haven't heard anything this incredible for under $50. Anything (and only four hours burn in on it)!! Call it the hype train and on listen to Dsnuts if you want, and just miss out. But the MH1C is no joke. Dsnuts (and really ClieOS was the first) hit the ball out of the park with this one! Timbre, sub-base, clarity, details (without being analytical ) is all there. I'm not going to say (yet) it pushes past the FXD80, but it's right there with the FXD70 (with more bass, but not a bass monster). A very refined sound that could easily be in the $200-$250 price range in sound quality. And unfortunately the head-fi snubs probably won't give this try like they refused to give the JVC FXD series a try.

 I haven't been this excited about the sound of a cheapie since hearing the S500 headphone. Yes, that's how good this is. Kudos to Dsnuts with on-the-money first impressions.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> If you had spent the $32, choosing between it and the r1 would have been much easier because they will cost relatively the same.
> This means you will be judging strictly based on sound instead of value due to price-performance ratio.
> 
> I guess you could pretend you spent $32?
> Or check if the ebay one hasn't shipped and request a cancel from the seller?


 
   
  Good thoughts and thanks for the concern lol! But I think I'll stick with the waiting and the suffering. I feel that I must slow things down and repent somewhat for all of my dsnuts-taneous*™* iem purchases lately. Hopefully, having to wait for the mh1c's will staunch the bleeding for a while (yeah, who am I kidding lol!). And when it comes down to it, I'm happy to have spent only $21 on the mh1c's, and I'll appreciate them that much more when I do eventually get them


----------



## Dsnuts

@ ericp Lol. Now there's the reaction I wanted to see. It gets much better with a full burn in . They are pretty crazy.

  So this little combo sounds so freaking awesome.. Mines burned in for 60 hours too. They do get better and with some juice behind them. Wow.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @ ericp Lol. Now there's the reaction I wanted to see. It gets much better with a full burn in . They are pretty crazy.
> 
> So this little combo sounds so freaking awesome.. Mines burned in for 60 hours too. They do get better and with some juice behind them. Wow.


 
   
   
  I dont kniw why the hell I' still on this thread, but could you please tell me this - what do you think, is the mh1c "better sounding" than XB90EX? I'd consider it if it is a better sound (don't care about anything else) than the XB90EX. I know, better is very subjective and they may be very different kinds of sounds, but I'm still interested in overall comparison....


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I dont kniw why the hell I' still on this thread, but could you please tell me this - what do you think, is the mh1c "better sounding" than XB90EX? I'd consider it if it is a better sound (don't care about anything else) than the XB90EX. I know, better is very subjective and they may be very different kinds of sounds, but I'm still interested in overall comparison....


 

 These don't have the grand deep mids the XB90s have or the sub bass like them either. Sound stage is smaller more intimate sound but doesn't sound congested in any way. Music detail is easily heard on MH1C. Highs have more presence yet is not harsh. Very smooth accurate highs actually. Both are easy to listen to. These sound like a tighter better balanced cleaner more intimate sounding XB90. These are from Sony after all. If you can snap one up for cheap. Why not.. I will tell you they will be worth every cent you pay for them. 
   
  The XB90EX is like a Musical version of how these MH1C sounds. I think they compliment each other well actually.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I've haven't heard anything this incredible for under $50. Anything (and only four hours burn in on it)!! Call it the hype train and on listen to Dsnuts if you want, and just miss out. But the MH1C is no joke. Dsnuts (and really ClieOS was the first) hit the ball out of the park with this one! Timbre, sub-base, clarity, details (without being analytical ) is all there. I'm not going to say (yet) it pushes past the FXD80, but it's right there with the FXD70 (with more bass, but not a bass monster). A very refined sound that could easily be in the $200-$250 price range in sound quality. _*And unfortunately the head-fi snubs probably won't give this try like they refused to give the JVC FXD series a try.*_
> 
> I haven't been this excited about the sound of a cheapie since hearing the S500 headphone. Yes, that's how good this is. Kudos to Dsnuts with on-the-money first impressions.


 
   
   
  Let them burn there wallets with expensive stuff,  these things is crazy good.  Maybe mines needs more burnin but still not so close to my 70's, but i got your point and maybe with some more burn in they could match the 70's.
   
  Apple earbuds for $30?  being the best under 50?    sorry guys.. THOSE ARE A JOKE!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Good thoughts and thanks for the concern lol! But I think I'll stick with the waiting and the suffering. I feel that I must slow things down and repent somewhat for all of my dsnuts-taneous*™* iem purchases lately. Hopefully, having to wait for the mh1c's will staunch the bleeding for a while (yeah, who am I kidding lol!). And when it comes down to it, I'm happy to have spent only $21 on the mh1c's, and I'll appreciate them that much more when I do eventually get them


 


 Dont worry man, these are approved from the "_*Crazy Gang"*_  (all of us).    No,. they are not good.. they are CRAZY good, its the first time i feel like i am stealing someone.
   
  i have not heard the R1,  DS could you give us you opinion on both?
   
   
  IMHO regular price from these things should be around $80-$100 bucks.. easy..  FX40, 3580? sounds like a toy compared to these.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am selling my R1s. Need to get my money back for them.
   
  I threw the R1 this morning on my set up and I was like. Ya these sound much better..Then I threw on my MH1C. I started packing the R1s.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Let them burn there wallets with expensive stuff,  these things is crazy good.  Maybe mines needs more burnin but still not so close to my 70's, but i got your point and maybe with some more burn in they could match the 70's.


 
   
  Whew! Thank you rick. The evil cheapo mh1c's seemed to be rendering my r1's obsolete pretty much as soon as I got them (and they only took 2 days to get here), and it was starting to look like the mh1c's were threatening my (still to arrive) fxd70's as well! So, I'm kind of happy about what you are saying.
   
  Fwiw, I'm still enjoying the r1's, so there dsnuts!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am selling my R1s. Need to get my money back for them.


 
   
   
  so, there you go...........  the train has stoped!  chuchuuuu


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Whew! Thank you rick. The evil cheapo mh1c's seemed to be rendering my r1's obsolete pretty much as soon as I got them (and they only took 2 days to get here), and it was starting to look like the mh1c's were threatening my (still to arrive) fxd70's as well! So, I'm kind of happy about what you are saying.
> 
> Fwiw, I'm still enjoying the r1's, so there dsnuts!


 

 Yes that will be short lived. Once you hear these. Unfortunately. You will understand once you hear these. Please do A/B against the MH1C. You will all understand.
   
  The R1s aren't bad per se. I can enjoy them but. The MH1C I can't take out of my ears. Those I have to force into my ears. All will be clear once you hear them in their full glory.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These don't have the grand deep mids the XB90s have or the sub bass like them either. Sound stage is smaller more intimate sound but doesn't sound congested in any way. Music detail is easily heard on MH1C. Highs have more presence yet is not harsh. Very smooth accurate highs actually. Both are easy to listen to. These sound like a tighter better balanced cleaner more intimate sounding XB90. These are from Sony after all. If you can snap one up for cheap. Why not.. I will tell you they will be worth every cent you pay for them.
> 
> The XB90EX is like a Musical version of how these MH1C sounds. I think they compliment each other well actually.


 
  Thanks for the reply, I'll just save the 20-25 bucks and add them to JVC FXZ100 (or hopefully, FXZ200) funds


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am selling my R1s. Need to get my money back for them.
> 
> I threw the R1 this morning on my set up and I was like. Ya these sound much better..Then I threw on my MH1C. I started packing the R1s.


 
   
  See what I mean? Things move too quickly around here. Must stop the bleeding. It can't be 1 week from the time when I ordered my R1's based on this crazy thread, and now the main instigator is throwing them under the bus. Nasty lol! I guess the upside is that you "tell it like you hear it", whether the masses want to hear it or not!
   
  Just curious.. how the heck do you guys sell all of your iem's and headphones? Just here on head-fi? Ebay? Elsewhere? How much do you figure you can sell your R1's for?


----------



## Dsnuts

@ nihontoman Oh no doubt. You want a big upgrade. Now there is a focused dude. Me too I can't wait till the FXZ200 come out..


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> See what I mean? Things move too quickly around here. Must stop the bleeding. It can't be 1 week from the time when I ordered my R1's based on this crazy thread, and now the main instigator is throwing them under the bus. Nasty lol! I guess the upside is that you "tell it like you hear it", whether the masses want to hear it or not!
> 
> Just curious.. how the heck do you guys sell all of your iem's and headphones? Just here on head-fi? Ebay? Elsewhere? How much do you figure you can sell your R1's for?


 
  I gave my R1's away but I sell almost everything here on head-fi at a huge discount normally.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh no doubt. You want a big upgrade. *Now there is a focused dude.* Me too I can't wait till the FXZ200 come out..


 
  You guys aren't really helping though LOL. Hope those FXZ are everything I expect and even more


----------



## eke2k6

Dsnuts or DannyBai,
   
  Could one of you do a quick comparo of the XbA-3 and MH1C? Mine is sitting at home, but I want a little mental preview.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Dsnuts or DannyBai,
> 
> Could one of you do a quick comparo of the XbA-3 and MH1C? Mine is sitting at home, but I want a little mental preview.


 
  I think Ds said that it retains 80-85% of the xba-3's with a stronger bass and I can agree with him from preliminary hearings.  I will be comparing the two after I have a couple of days of burn.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> See what I mean? Things move too quickly around here. Must stop the bleeding. It can't be 1 week from the time when I ordered my R1's based on this crazy thread, and now the main instigator is throwing them under the bus. Nasty lol! I guess the upside is that you "tell it like you hear it", whether the masses want to hear it or not!
> 
> Just curious.. how the heck do you guys sell all of your iem's and headphones? Just here on head-fi? Ebay? Elsewhere? How much do you figure you can sell your R1's for?


 

 The good news is we all got em on sale. They are no longer on sale anymore so I would ask what you bought them for on the for sale thread here at headfi. See if someone wants to snap them from you. Or like I said those were definitely worth what we payed for em and if you like em keep em and enjoy them. You guys don't have to do whatever it is that I do. Having a collection of earphones with different sound signatures is always nice imo. The stage on them and actually after burning them in real good they sound good actually. It's not because I don't like them. I just can't see myself grabbing for them when I have so many others. My FAD IIIs I just got does everything better over them too. So my advice is enjoy what you have.
   
  I have so many earphones it makes no sense for me to keep ones I don't plan on using much so unfortunately the R1s will find a new home. Also I found myself messing with the fit on them way too much. They have a very weird shape that my ears are somewhat uncomfy with.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I think Ds said that it retains 80-85% of the xba-3's with a stronger bass and I can agree with him from preliminary hearings.  I will be comparing the two after I have a couple of days of burn.


 
   
  Wow. I'm seriously considering leaving work early.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Wow. I'm seriously considering leaving work early.


 
  I just popped them in again and it's got a lot of bass but I like it.  The clarity of instruments and layering is just unheard of at this price.  I haven't heard my FXD's in a month or so but these remind me of those off memory.


----------



## Zelda

DS , 
Sony MH1C are for real! PG- 283
  but i dont see it on pg 283??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Dsnuts or DannyBai,
> 
> Could one of you do a quick comparo of the XbA-3 and MH1C? Mine is sitting at home, but I want a little mental preview.


 
  They have a very similar balanced tuning as the XBA line. Think dynamic version but what is dumb about the MH1C is they do sound positioning almost as good. Which is nuts for a small single driver. The stage is not as wide or as deep but has a solid sense of space with no congestion..Everything just sounds right on them. Sony tuning is more focused on mids and bass with just a hint of sparkle and that is what these have. Making them sound warm n sweet as clieOS would put it. These don't lack any detail in the highs which is also a nice surprise. The highs mids to bass ratio is very similar to the XBAs. A very versatile sound tuning for all types of music.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> DS ,
> Sony MH1C are for real! PG- 283
> but i dont see it on pg 283??


 

 Well that page is where the impressions will start from.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The good news is we all got em on sale. They are no longer on sale anymore so I would ask what you bought them for on the for sale thread here at headfi. See if someone wants to snap them from you. Or like I said those were definitely worth what we payed for em and if you like em keep em and enjoy them. You guys don't have to do whatever it is that I do. Having a collection of earphones with different sound signatures is always nice imo. The stage on them and actually after burning them in real good they sound good actually. It's not because I don't like them. I just can't see myself grabbing for them when I have so many others. My FAD IIIs I just got does everything better over them too. So my advice is enjoy what you have.
> 
> I have so many earphones it makes no sense for me to keep ones I don't plan on using much so unfortunately the R1s will find a new home. Also I found myself messing with the fit on them way too much. They have a very weird shape that my ears are somewhat uncomfy with.


 
   
  I grok everything you said, and thanks for the explanation. The only thing that I don't agree with is "You guys don't have to do whatever it is that I do". That simply is not true. You are dsnuts aka the messiah!
   
  Seriously though, I can see that it would be crazy for you to try keeping all of those iem's and phones. And yes, it is up to us individuals to try and exhibit some iota of self control (seems incredibly hard sometimes once that hype train starts rolling lol!). But I do really appreciate you getting all of these iem's and hp's and testing them out for us. For me personally, I would probably never have found gems like the S500's, FXD70's or the MH1C's without the likes of you and ericp doing what you're doing. So cheers to you guys!


----------



## ericp10

Ohhhhhhh the strings in the MH1C


----------



## Dsnuts

@ Waynenumm I appreciate the support my friend. My situation is one where I find myself listening to a lot of music on my down time. The place I work has so much noise happening. I make it a point to treat my ears with good sounding stuff and when I joined headfi a while back the one thing that was lacking was great sounding cheap stuff. I am sorry to say not everyone at headfi can afford 2K headphones a 5K rigs. Especially in these times. I did a lot of research into good sounding cheaper stuff for myself but I ended up sharing that with people here at headfi. I quickly found a niche for what I do. I know there are great sounding stuff out there in audio land that we as a collective have no idea about and the way I see it. When we do find great gear. Why not share it with others that would appreciate these finds the most. 
   
  I actually sell some of the stuff I review at my work so it is a combination of my own curiosity and research..As much as I love hearing the higher end stuff. I love finding a good cheapo that does so many things right as far as sound goes. It goes against what our society says it should be about..I remember a while back another headfier was pissed that I was writing threads about a cheap $7.11 Mp8320. Pissed. These threads should be about high end stuff was his point..I just laugh at that. To me if it sounds right. I don't care if it cost $7.11 or 2K. It sounds right. The great thing about great cheap gear is. I can share with others how a proper cheapo sounds. That to me is the best part of this hobby.. You guys are hearing what I am hearing. You guys get to enjoy exactly what I am enjoying. To me that is worth the countless Poop earphones I look at just to find the right ones.
   
  The discovery thread is about discovering new sound not just for me but for you too..That my friends is what it is all about.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Ohhhhhhh the strings in the MH1C


 

 You seem impressed ericp. Lol. Ya now you know why i gave the command. Buy them now..Those will only get better too.


----------



## kwerdenker

Ok, you guys made me curious. Very curious. Since my XB90EX will take another week or longer and I have to order a new SD card for my Clip+ from Amazon anyway, I'll just throw in those MH1Cs. They are currently at 20€ (yeah, germany can have good prices too it seems ^^). Having a second set of IEMs as a backup or as an extra for my mobile never hurts 

One question dsnuts: are the tips from the MH1C the same that come with the XB90EX? That would be a nice way to pretest the fit.

P.S. They should really put a warning label on this site. "Will hurt your wallet"


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Ok, you guys made me curious. Very curious. Since my XB90EX will take another week or longer and I have to order a new SD card for my Clip+ from Amazon anyway, I'll just throw in those MH1Cs. They are currently at 20€ (yeah, germany can have good prices too it seems ^^). Having a second set of IEMs as a backup or as an extra for my mobile never hurts
> One question dsnuts: are the tips from the MH1C the same that come with the XB90EX? That would be a nice way to pretest the fit.
> P.S. They should really put a warning label on this site. "Will hurt your wallet"


 
  The nozzle size is about the same size as the hybrids but these buds are different. A bit longer than the hybrids that come with the XB90s.

  MH1C on left. Hybrids on right.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Ok, you guys made me curious. Very curious. Since my XB90EX will take another week or longer and I have to order a new SD card for my Clip+ from Amazon anyway, I'll just throw in those MH1Cs. They are currently at 20€ (yeah, germany can have good prices too it seems ^^). Having a second set of IEMs as a backup or as an extra for my mobile never hurts
> One question dsnuts: are the tips from the MH1C the same that come with the XB90EX? That would be a nice way to pretest the fit.
> P.S. They should really put a warning label on this site. "Will hurt your wallet"


 

 Actually.
  That's an oft quoted phrase in the headphone section of the forums.
  Usually mentioned when someone posts for the first time.
  "Welcome to head-fi. Sorry about your wallet"


----------



## kwerdenker

dsnuts said:


> The nozzle size is about the same size as the hybrids but these buds are different. A bit longer than the hybrids that come with the XB90s.
> 
> MH1C on left. Hybrids on right.




Ah well... then I at least will have some choice when I get the 90s 
Thank you dsnuts!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The nozzle size is about the same size as the hybrids but these buds are different. A bit longer than the hybrids that come with the XB90s.
> 
> MH1C on left. Hybrids on right.


 

 So these sound the best with the stock tips or with the sony hybrids?  Think I remember reading you are using the stock ones, but just wanna confirm and want to know who they sound like with the hybrids. Also does the auvio tips from radioshack change the sound a lot since the opening is so much wider?
   
  edit: if these are as amazing as you'll are describing it out to be, someone should try to see if they can re-cable them, since the cable it the only negative for this IEM. Man wish I know how to do it or know people with skills like that.


----------



## eke2k6

Well, I'm home. First impressions:


----------



## Dsnuts

The stock tips offer the best sound so far. Complys don't sound right. Hybrids seem to lesson some of the dynamics. The Gro7 tips comes close but in the end I think these guys that made these payed attention to the tips. These are the first Sony buds I have seen with non hybrids. They work the best.. Just wear them over your ears and the microphonics should be a non issue.
   
  Lol. Eke.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The stock tips offer the best sound so far. Complys don't sound right. Hybrids seem to lesson some of the dynamics. The Gro7 tips comes close but in the end I think these guys that made these payed attention to the tips. These are the first Sony buds I have seen with non hybrids. They work the best.. Just wear them over your ears and the microphonics should be a non issue.
> 
> Lol. Eke.


 
  Nice nice, good to know that stock sounds best and don't have to tip roll to get the best sound. 
   
  @eke
  ahahahahaha that gif is priceless, damn that amazing even with zero burn in, or that bad???


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I grok everything you said, and thanks for the explanation. The only thing that I don't agree with is "You guys don't have to do whatever it is that I do". That simply is not true. You are dsnuts aka the messiah!
> 
> Seriously though, I can see that it would be crazy for you to try keeping all of those iem's and phones. And yes, it is up to us individuals to try and exhibit some iota of self control (seems incredibly hard sometimes once that hype train starts rolling lol!). But I do really appreciate you getting all of these iem's and hp's and testing them out for us. For me personally, I would probably never have found gems like the S500's, FXD70's or the MH1C's without the likes of you and ericp doing what you're doing. So cheers to you guys!


----------



## koreanzombie

You guys want to hear a great track with these sony mh1c , check this out in hd:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spi9N4aSFdY&hd=1


----------



## macbug

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They weren't available at amazon.ca, so I got them via ebay.ca. They will be here by Jan 2013 I'm sure. In the meantime, I will be able to read about all of you guys and gals who got yours within two days from amazon, and read about how much you are loving them, and my impatience will grow to exponential levels until I LOSE IT lol! So thanks!
> 
> Edit: actually, they were on amazon.ca, but the lowest price is $31.99, which is why I went the ebay.ca route. I'll probably start wishing that I spent the extra lol!


 
   
  actually that seller on Amazon.ca delivers stuff in 14 days, which is basically a way of saying he's shipping from China and you might as well just get it from Deal Extreme


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





macbug said:


> actually that seller on Amazon.ca delivers stuff in 14 days, which is basically a way of saying he's shipping from China and you might as well just get it from Deal Extreme


 
   
  Good to know, thanks. Patience will be the name of the game then. Wish me luck lol!


----------



## rickdohc

dsnuts said:


> What these little things?
> 
> Cuz one is never enough.




My FP is in Panama costums, should have it tomorrow afternoon, CANT WAIT!   

Hope it is 100% functional 

FirePhoenix + mhc1 + fxd70/80 + jvc500. Sweet lord...


----------



## Omnom

Guys, after reading a bunch of impressions...
  I think I might take the plunge!
 It sounds like an IEM that will last me a while, and something that I can be satisfied with for a while.
  and
 Thanks to the kind DannyBai, who awesomely gave me the R1's which I may receive in a while, I can hopefully compare the 2,

 I'm sure this has caused as much hype as back when those FX101s, and FX40s were introduced.


----------



## rickdohc

omnom said:


> Guys, after reading a bunch of impressions...
> I think I might take the plunge!
> 
> It sounds like an IEM that will last me a while, and something that I can be satisfied with for a while.
> ...





For free!?


----------



## bluerage

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> You guys want to hear a great track with these sony mh1c , check this out in hd:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spi9N4aSFdY&hd=1


 
  Not sure if this could sound bad on any phones but it sure sounds good from my m5.  Waiting on my r1 and mhc1 after all the love they've gotten on this site.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Bless that kind heart of his, along with the hype and hysteria this is another reason why love head-fi. It is such an great community with so many nice and amazing people. <3s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it is just in the thread haha. 
   
  edit: Can't wait to read your 1st impressions on that Fire Phoenix rick.  Only if it had 3.5mm input sigh, like that blue tube amp Ds just got.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't get the complaints, we're talking phones that generally cost as much as tickets for 2 to a movie these days, much less than a dinner out. I generally don't find one component to have it all, say, in electronics, tubes vs solid state. They mostly are like different flavors, sometimes 1 is best, sometimes the other. That you can do this with headphones and not break the bank (sorry for the students and anyone else having $ troubles at this time, but even they can find 1 or 2 that they can enjoy without giving up the rent money). As someone mentioned earlier, you can get much more expensive phones, say the Shure 535, TF 10's or ety 4Ps, and none of them do EVERYTHING perfectly-you may like the clarity of the Shure, the bounce/fun of the TF 10's, the unrivaled (in my limited experience) isolation and great midrange of the ety's, none of them does it all. I'd guess this holds all the way up the chain, though the differences get smaller (in a diminishing returns sort of way).
  I love having the different sound characteristics of the different phones to change off with.
  Keep the discoveries coming!


----------



## eke2k6

These things are amazing. 
   
  I have them running Skrillex's most intense tracks at max volume on my Sansa Clip+ overnight. I'l give them a much more in depth listen tomorrow.


----------



## ayaflo

> As someone mentioned earlier, you can get much more expensive phones, say the Shure 535, TF 10's or ety 4Ps, and none of them do EVERYTHING perfectly-you may like the clarity of the Shure, the bounce/fun of the TF 10's, the unrivaled (in my limited experience) isolation and great midrange of the ety's, none of them does it all


 
   
   
  I think this is partly subjective. Many of the 'top-tier' iems might lack something or the other, but its just finding the one which suits your taste better (rather than having an absolute perfect earphone) that makes one declare them to be the perfect earphones.
   
  For me its the GH-ERC-DMS, its the perfect earphone for me. 
   
  Just ordered the SONY MH1C(for 27 dollars). Can't wait!! 
   
  with regards to its quality, the price is still justified ?


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember trying them out the first time. I wasn't as impressed with them at first. They seemed a bit too warm almost a dark sound. One day of burn and I could tell these had a superior tuning than most cheapos. That was when I realized Clieos was onto something. .After the first night it was like the clouds were opening and the rays from the sun was peeking through. The sound started to show up. I was listening to them all day today. I played a big variety of my music. These things sound great for just about everything. I really didn't here any genre it couldn't handle. One of the most demanding music Genres I test out earphones with is Cubano Salsa. Some Celia Cruz.
   
  Sound positioning. Excellent
  Clarity speed and detail. Solid
  Vocal range and emotion. Yup
  dynamic percussion and sparkle..prat anyone? Check .
  Justice to some of the most precise music in the world. Check. If these can handle Cuban Mambo and Salsa music with ease. It can handle anything..


----------



## doctorjazz

I think this is partly subjective. Many of the 'top-tier' iems might lack something or the other, but its just finding the one which suits your taste better (rather than having an absolute perfect earphone) that makes one declare them to be the perfect earphones.
  
 That's exactly the point-it's the same thing I was saying. There is no "perfect" sound or piece of equipment, certainly better equipment refines things in many ways, but in the end it still comes down to which "flavor" headphone/preamp/speaker appeals to a particular listener. I happen to enjoy many flavors, don't like anything missing in the sound, muddy, etc., but can appreciate the various takes on good sound and have fun hearing and enjoying them.


----------



## Omnom

Well, I actually just bought the MH1C's
  I'm quite excited about these because:
 1) They have been claimed to be great!
  2) I am finally purchasing an earphone!!!!!!

 The amount of contemplation, will be put to rest (FOR NOW!)
  Haha
  Hopefully they live up to the expectations!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Well, I actually just bought the MH1C's
> I'm quite excited about these because:
> 1) They have been claimed to be great!
> 2) I am finally purchasing an earphone!!!!!!
> ...


 
  Just wait a week or two


----------



## kova4a

My local post office sure knows how to make me feel bad and good at the same time. I got a notice this morning to visit them where I was served with the news that my R1 is held at the customs, which means a 2 hour trip for me through traffic jam because of a $2 tax. Just PITA. The good news is that while I was there signing stuff they said that something just came in for me, so at least I have one new thing to play with
   

  Edit: Damn, this mh1c is SMOOTH. I definitely see myself enjoying it a lot. One thing is sure though - no way in hell I'm using its stock tips. The suction is just insane - I'll have to do some tip rolling to find which tips sound the best but right off the bat the gr07's bi-flanges are better for me.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> sound the best but right off the bat the gr07's bi-flanges are better for me.


 
   
   
  That's exactly what I'm doing. I hate suction seals.
   
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> 2) I am finally purchasing an earphone!!!!!!


 
   
  PRAISE THE LORD!!!!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. I hate suction seals.


 
  So do you have any recommendations? I thought I liked the meelec bi-flanges the best until they just got stuck in my ears when I pulled the headphones out. It would have been nicer if the nozzles were longer.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> So do you have any recommendations? I thought I liked the meelec bi-flanges the best until they just got stuck in my ears when I pulled the headphones out. It would have been nicer if the nozzles were longer.


 
   
  I'm about to try my GR07 tipset.


----------



## kova4a

I did the same - I think the GR07's bi-flanges and big stock tips are the best. The big vsonic stock tips give me a little bit of suction but the kind I like - not the kind where you pull out the nozzle and you find brains on it LOL


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I did the same - I think the GR07's bi-flanges and big stock tips are the best. The big vsonic stock tips give me a little bit of suction but the kind I like - not the kind where you pull out the nozzle and you find brains on it LOL


 
   
  I'm using the mediums. No suction here.
   
  Scratch that. The Meelec M6 biflanges are perfection.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I'm using the mediums. No suction here.
> 
> Scratch that. The Meelec M6 biflanges are perfection.


 
  Yeah, actually, the gr07's mediums are better - it will be either them or the bi-flanges. Well, I told you the m6's bi-flanges are good. The problem is my ear cannals are slightly narrower at the opening and the meelec bi-flanges like to get stuck in my ears. The strange thing is that the big m6's tri-flanges stay on the nozzle.


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Well, I actually just bought the MH1C's
> I'm quite excited about these because:
> 1) They have been claimed to be great!
> 2) I am finally purchasing an earphone!!!!!!
> ...


 
  How long did it take you to buy some headphones, lol? How old are you by the way?


----------



## doctorjazz

There was a post at some point with the Sony XBA3's at less than $200...anyone remember where?
  Thanks


----------



## KEP1

Can anyone with the Adagio III comment on their sound leakage? I'm interested in them, but I can't have too much leakage where I work.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> There was a post at some point with the Sony XBA3's at less than $200...anyone remember where?
> Thanks


 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-XBA-3SL-Triple-Balanced-Armature-In-ear-Headphones-Brand-New-Sale-Sony-/221140639414?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item337d025eb6
   
  I was listening to these on the way to work this morning. As great sounding as these new HM1Cs you guys are listening to. These polishes that sound to a sheen. This price for these with free shipping is a solid deal.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks-with shipping comes out to $200, better than $300, the $100 sale price sticks in my side and makes it hard to spring for twice as much. I also saw on one of the bargain electronic sites it washttp://1saleaday.com/main/listed as discontinued. I read in this thread about newer models, I'd guess there would be some clearance of the current XBA series if that's the case (and it's a month from the Black Friday sales, though that can be a mad house.
  Found my JVC XFD80's, nice sounding phones, have the S500 burned in about 80+ hours, like the 80's better (do like both), more open, more bass, wider stage to my ears. I do tend to like iem's better than over the ear phones in general, though.
  Saw 2 deals on the deals page: Citiscape Uptowns $59.99, Noontec Zoro's also 59.99 (http://1saleaday.com/main/), both have been given raves in various places, anyone have experience/thoughts on these, seems like this is a good thread for this, good listeners here, not so influenced by the hype.
  Thanks


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Thanks-with shipping comes out to $200, better than $300, the $100 sale price sticks in my side and makes it hard to spring for twice as much. I also saw on one of the bargain electronic sites it washttp://1saleaday.com/main/listed as discontinued. I read in this thread about newer models, I'd guess there would be some clearance of the current XBA series if that's the case (and it's a month from the Black Friday sales, though that can be a mad house.
> Found my JVC XFD80's, nice sounding phones, have the S500 burned in about 80+ hours, like the 80's better (do like both), more open, more bass, wider stage to my ears. I do tend to like iem's better than over the ear phones in general, though.
> Saw 2 deals on the deals page: Citiscape Uptowns $59.99, _*Noontec Zoro's also 59.99*_ (http://1saleaday.com/main/), both have been given raves in various places, anyone have experience/thoughts on these, seems like this is a good thread for this, good listeners here, not so influenced by the hype.
> Thanks


 
   
   
  Seems a fair price.   Hey Doc! why dont you buy them and give us ur impresion?


----------



## soil111

This is my first post. I have been reading for a while and thank all the good guys here especially Dsnuts. I bought the SHE3580, really like it! Just order the Sony MH1c today. But I just found a Philips SHE5105 at local Marshalls for $15. Really tempting to buy one based on Dsnuts' comments. but I’m really cheap and just start in listening music at 42, don't have good ears neither. 
   
So dear Dsnuts, could you please kindly give me your opinion on the Philips SHE5105? How does it compare to MH1c? Is it worth getting? I suspect less SQ? or even less SQ but different SQ that still worth getting?
   
Thanks for all the efforts! Especially the passion that I can feel in your post. Reading your posts is like on drug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Never done that!)[size=8pt][/size]


----------



## Dsnuts

The SHE5105 would have been a great deal if these MH1Cs didn't exist. These have a better sound quality over them for certain. I would enjoy your new Sonys instead. I appreciate your words of encouragement and welcome you to headfi. You are never too old to start enjoying quality sounds for your music. I always feel it is the smart folk that read up on stuff like this and test the waters with budget oriented stuff..Just because stuff is cheap don't mean it doesn't have great sound. The sound quality of the SHE5105 is similar to your SHE3580. But these new MH1Cs are not only different but offer an nice upgrade to the Phillips phones in sound and refinement.


----------



## doctorjazz

Seems a fair price.   Hey Doc! why dont you buy them and give us ur impresion? 




   
Believe me, it's tempting, and I may yet pull the trigger. Have been on a bit of a spree, though, and still trying to get a handle on the 2 JVC phones mentioned above, along with the Monoprice iem's (great for the dough), InCase Sonics (dissapointing without amping, but nice with some juice behind them),Sony MDR-ZX701IP, ATh-ES7, Denon 1001, a pair of Marley Exodus on ears (too cheap to pass up at Best Buy when I was there for something else) that are still in box, not to mention slightly older iem's that I use the most. While these were either inexpensive or significantly marked down, you have enough money saving $50-100 buys, it starts to add up to bucks (could buy Shure 535's, Senn 650's, maybe 800's, with what you spend eventually on bargains). Having said all that, I am considering one or both (as I said, reviewers with cred on headfi have given them both good write ups), who knows, it is time limited, was just wondering if anyone had heard either of them (Lord knows, as you can see from the above, I don't need them, but, to paraphrase a great singer, "what's need got to do with it..."


----------



## soil111

Thanks Dsnuts! I'll wait for the MH1c. 
   
I bought the SHE3580 for $6. Never for my life really enjoy music, partly not my hobby, partly probably because all the normal earbuds. The 3580 really open my ears. The Marshalls store has a lot of SHE3580 for $6 or $7 depends on color. I may buy one more for back up.[size=8pt][/size]
 
Thanks again for your help![size=8pt][/size]


----------



## anachronsimic

After reading this thread completely (what a timesink lol) I've decided for someone like me, it's probably best to just get a pair of the current flavor, and then not come back to the thread until after those break. I wouldn't be able to use nearly all of these if I had bought them all.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





soil111 said:


> Thanks Dsnuts! I'll wait for the MH1c.
> 
> I bought the SHE3580 for $6. Never for my life really enjoy music, partly not my hobby, partly probably because all the normal earbuds. The 3580 really open my ears. The Marshalls store has a lot of SHE3580 for $6 or $7 depends on color. I may buy one more for back up.[size=8pt][/size]
> 
> Thanks again for your help![size=8pt][/size]


 
   
   
  man, you go buy those cheap 6 dollars 3580 then unsubscribe from these forum, and never look back (at head-fi) again, in you life.. RUN!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks Dsnuts! I'll wait for the MH1c.
  
 I bought the SHE3580 for $6. Never for my life really enjoy music, partly not my hobby, partly probably because all the normal earbuds. The 3580 really open my ears. The Marshalls store has a lot of SHE3580 for $6 or $7 depends on color. I may buy one more for back up.
  
 Thanks again for your help!
  
 I love this exchange-Dsnuts really did a service for soil111. It amazes me how people have been convinced you need "golden ears" to enjoy listening to good sound/music, and how people have been fed worse and worse crappy sound over the years in the name of progress (the push is never to better sound, only to smaller, more convenient packaging, to get you to be able to consume more on the go...Neil Young is going wild on this topic, 'nuff said on my part). Crappy sound does take the involvememt out of music, and it's nice to read that a new music appreciator is born for $6. Wow.


----------



## bjaardker

How is the bass extension on the MH1C? My FX40s gave up the ghost (short in cable) a while back and I've resorted to going back to my SHE3580s for my travelling phones. (S500s are still in use at work). 

 The thing that I really loved about the FX40 was how they were crystal clear with subbass that would come out of nowhere and RUMMMMBLE.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> How is the bass extension on the MH1C?
> The thing that I really loved about the FX40 was how they were crystal clear with subbass that would come out of nowhere and RUMMMMBLE.


 
   
  I agree, the fx40 has a nice smooth rumble to them. But i no longer use them, too bright for me. Is it true that the mhc1 has more bass than the xba-3? I am curious if the mhc1/xba-3 have more bass than the TF10 as well.
   
  I caved to this thread fully now, so many phones on the way. hopefully ill find a sweet spot with one or two of these and sell off the rest!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I agree, the fx40 has a nice smooth rumble to them. But i no longer use them, too bright for me. Is it true that the mhc1 has more bass than the xba-3? I am curious if the mhc1/xba-3 have more bass than the TF10 as well.
> 
> I caved to this thread fully now, so many phones on the way. hopefully ill find a sweet spot with one or two of these and sell off the rest!


 

 Ask and Ye shall receive.
   
  Carbon nantubes has some of the best sub bass on all their headphones and you guys know. I threw on all these on my 5 belkin splitter A/B/C/D/F test

  I threw on the FAD iiis in here too just for kicks
   
  Tested with some Lil wayne,
  FADs came out on top for sub bass. Then the FX40 but very close was the MH1C. Sub bass is not as textured or as tight sounding a bit boomy actually compared to the FX40 but sub bass has fullness and good presence..These do have more bass than the XBA-3. Both in mid and sub bass. It was very close between the XBA-3 and the TF10. The XBA-3s seem to be a bit harder to drive so I had to volume match. Both are very similar in sub bass quantity. There is no question which one has the better overall cohesive sound in the bass region but the TF10 came very close in quantity. Almost a wash actually. .
   
  So it was Adagio III> FX40>=MH1C>XBA-3>=TF10s
   
  I haven't test compared them yet but I suspect the Adagio III to have a very similar sub bass presence as the CKS77.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Well I got me a pair of MH1C's....and I gotta say they pretty bloody amazing! They are.....I don't know the best word to use....lush? Nothing is missing, really nothing! Well volume actually, in my case, finding these hard to drive without an amp....quite against the specs really as they imply these should be easy to drive??

Layering is amazing, guitars have great bite, drums sound spot on....maybe not as snappy as the GR07 but who can complain? Can't wait to compare these to the GR07 at work tomorrow....I just put the GR06 in and took them back out again.....not kidding.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-XBA-3SL-Triple-Balanced-Armature-In-ear-Headphones-Brand-New-Sale-Sony-/221140639414?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item337d025eb6
> 
> I was listening to these on the way to work this morning. As great sounding as these new HM1Cs you guys are listening to. These polishes that sound to a sheen. This price for these with free shipping is a solid deal.


 
   
  Quote: 





soil111 said:


> Thanks Dsnuts! I'll wait for the MH1c.
> 
> I bought the SHE3580 for $6. Never for my life really enjoy music, partly not my hobby, partly probably because all the normal earbuds. The 3580 really open my ears. The Marshalls store has a lot of SHE3580 for $6 or $7 depends on color. I may buy one more for back up.[size=8pt][/size]
> 
> Thanks again for your help![size=8pt][/size]


 
   
  Yup.. having to wait for my MH1c's has just saved me $215! I vowed to slow down and not buy anything until after I have had a chance to get to know my fxd70's and mh1c's (both of which I haven't received yet), and dammit - that's what I'm going to do! For once, resistance is *not* futile!


----------



## dwatanabe

Have you guys had any problems with the fxd80s and low bitrate songs with a lot of subbass? Certain songs seem to make this weird cackling noise.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dwatanabe said:


> Have you guys had any problems with the fxd80s and low bitrate songs with a lot of subbass? Certain songs seem to make this weird cackling noise.


 
  FXD80s is not so forgiving of lower bitrate tunes. Gotta make sure your tunes are high quality and these will shine for you. Plus the burn in of course.


----------



## Dsnuts

So it seems our friends north of the border are getting the deals. They aren't quite $100 but close at $129.99
   
  If you guys know anyone in Canada that can snap you up a pair.. http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/sony-sony-premium-in-ear-headphones-xba3-black-xba3/10194279.aspx?path=0405ff318862cbf67aaada276c1876d2en02


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So it seems our friends north of the border are getting the deals. They aren't quite $100 but close at $129.99
> 
> If you guys know anyone in Canada that can snap you up a pair.. http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/sony-sony-premium-in-ear-headphones-xba3-black-xba3/10194279.aspx?path=0405ff318862cbf67aaada276c1876d2en02


 
   
  Dangerous place. Resistance. . . please. . . stay furtile, not futile...
   
  I was so happy that they were >=$200 now so that I couldn't even consider them.
   
  $129 (plus taxes of course) would be $144. I have r1's and mh1c's/fxd70's on the way. Do I need the xba3's? As soon as I get them, would this thread be making me want to get yet some other iem's? It really must stop for me you know!
   
  The one positive for me getting them from FS is that I could return them if I like. Hmmm!
   
  Edit: I just read your xba3 thread. It's not helping my resistance:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633755/xba-3-overlooked-the-appreciation-thread
   
  I suppose I could sell my fxd70's without even opening them...
   
  Edit#2: this from your review is what's killing my resistance...
   
  Quote: 





> I have quickly become a fan of the mids on these earphones. Very accurate and detailed..I read many a review on these earphones but I had no idea just how good the mids were until now. It seems Sony takes their mids very seriously. Every single Sony headphone and earphone I have had always had good to outstanding mids and these are perhaps the best I have heard to date..The meat of your tunes reside in the mids and the accuracy these convey is. Dare I say perfect..These earphones really shine with instrument and vocal presentation that is some of the best I have heard.


 
   
  Not only that, but DannyBai's and dweaver's endorsements...


----------



## kwerdenker

dsnuts said:


> [...]
> So it was Adagio III> FX40>=MH1C>XBA-3>=TF10s
> 
> I haven't test compared them yet but I suspect the Adagio III to have a very similar sub bass presence as the CKS77.




Out of curiosity, where in that order would you put the XB90s Dsnuts?


----------



## nick n

WAYNENUMM I'm in exactly the same predicament, MH1C in the mail and now we have  tonight and tomorrow for the FS discount on the XBA3. 
  Will they or won't they go on sale this cheap again? Do I wait?  Will they be that much different? Do I spend that on the T-PEOS instead?
   
  what to do.


----------



## Dsnuts

WAYNENUMM. You live in Canada. I had no idea. If you get 100 Pms don't blame me. Lol. It seems FS is the only place that sells these at this price. The previous deal I got mine from was a once in a life time opportunity but these @ $130. Any other earphone I would have told you to wait for your excellent FXD70 and MH1Cs to arrive but these? Sorry man. I should have put on a Waynenumm block on this thread.


----------



## hauton

FX40 vs MH1C, go?


----------



## dwatanabe

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> FXD80s is not so forgiving of lower bitrate tunes. Gotta make sure your tunes are high quality and these will shine for you. Plus the burn in of course.


 

 I've noticed, I was just freaking out because I thought maybe I had a defective pair or broke them or something but after extensive listening, I figured out it was just the song. I'm really enjoying these out of my sansa clip+ and these seem to require about the same burn in time as k701s...


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





hauton said:


> FX40 vs MH1C, go?


 
  MH1C by a massive margin, these thigs are better than the fxd-80, eph for me and up there with the 112 a gr07.


----------



## AccioHeadphone

Hey guys, just a little off topic but can anyone help me make up a few desktop/portable rigs with the discovery thread/best bang for buck headphones. 
   
  It would be nice if the overall cost (without source) was $300 because that is about how much I will get when I sell my PS3/Games. 
   
  I'm thinking... iPhone 4S ($0) -> Fiio E17 ($135) -> JVC FX40, Sony MH1C, and Koss KSC75 modded for a few different signatures. 
   
  Suggestions and your own best bang for buck rigs would be appreciated


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm. I would switch out the KSC75s for a JVC HA-S400 instead. Otherwise that is a great start.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nick n said:


> WAYNENUMM I'm in exactly the same predicament, MH1C in the mail and now we have  tonight and tomorrow for the FS discount on the XBA3.
> Will they or won't they go on sale this cheap again? Do I wait?  Will they be that much different? Do I spend that on the T-PEOS instead?
> 
> what to do.


 
   
  This is a dangerous place Nick! Resistance will probably be futile for me. It's a sickness I'm afraid - I can't shake the spell of dsnuts - and I will probably end up breaking down and getting them. They might go on sale down to $100 again, but $130 is pretty close. I would just like to get an iem that I am *really* happy with and that _keeps_ me off of head-fi for a while!, but to also keep the expense somewhat under control. For some reason, I get the feeling (the hope) that the xba3's might be the right balance (although a few weeks back, I thought that the fxd70's would be the right balance lol!).
   
  I just put in a "I'd like to return my R1" request to mp4nation (as opposed to trying to sell them here). Even without considering the xba3's, and even though I like the R1's, I can't justify keeping them along with the mh1c's and the fxd70's. If I do get the xba3's, then (a) I'll probably consider selling my "as yet unlistened to" fxd70's (although I got them for $60, so I might keep them); and (b) I will ban myself from head-fi because I don't want to read about dsnuts' adventures with the cks99 or the fxz200 or whatever he next ventures into!
   
  One great thing is that I am really happy with my S500's, so at least I am not feeling the need to get more headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Out of curiosity, where in that order would you put the XB90s Dsnuts?


 

 Sub bass? XB90EX > FAD Adagio III. The Adagio IIIs come close. Both have strong sub bass. The funny thing is I can change a tip on the Adagios and all of a sudden the sub bass is even stronger. It is a crazy tip dependent iem. I have never heard an iem change so much with a tip change.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WAYNENUMM. You live in Canada. I had no idea. If you get 100 Pms don't blame me. Lol. It seems FS is the only place that sells these at this price. The previous deal I got mine from was a once in a life time opportunity but these @ $130. Any other earphone I would have told you to wait for your excellent FXD70 and MH1Cs to arrive but these? Sorry man. I should have put on a Waynenumm block on this thread.


 
   
  Lol! Could you do that? Please???
   
  Pretty much before getting introduced to this thread (or was it the fxd70/80 thread - doesn't matter), I didn't even _want_ iem's. I had crappy ones that came with various gizmos. I bought a pair of skullcandy iem's for $50 a few years ago. Yuck. You gotta stick'em in your ear.. they are a hassle if you want to get them in and out a lot... they can make your ears itchy, and they sound like crap! Or so I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Someone (you, rick, someone, dunno anymore) convinced me to get the fx40. Why not give it a try for $25 from Future shop. Although the high end was too much for me, the fxd40's made me realize that iem's might actually have meaning. The R1's even contributed to that feeling, as they sound quite good to me. The fxd70's were supposed to be the way for me to reach iem-audio-nirvana at a really decent price - all I had to do was to ignore your ongoing praise of the xba3's (which was easy because they would _never_ be close to $100 again). But noooooooo LOL!


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> This is a dangerous place Nick!
> 
> They might go on sale down to $100 again, but $130 is pretty close. I would just like to get an iem that I am *really* happy with and that _keeps_ me off of head-fi for a while!,
> 
> ...


 
  so dangerous if you had told me what would happen when I joined I never would have believed you.
   
   good luck with keeping off here . Cross ALL your fingers.
   
  oh the fullsized, at least you aren't constantly eyeing and buying full sized overpriced vintage orthos, which you know you don't need, but somehow strangely do. ( plus time spent on mods wow )
   
   
  I am seriously really hoping the IEM's will make me snap out of it ( better fall and wet winter use ),  liquidate a few things, and try to end the journey with a couple key " cheaper " IEM's.
_Yeah that is completely backwards_ i know, but none of this makes much common sense does it.
   
*T-Peos it is* I guess... or.... XBA3...  or
   
help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nick n said:


> *T-Peos it is* I guess... or.... XBA3...  or
> 
> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
   
  You know what, I don't even know what the T-Peos is. Gulp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well to the both you guys in Canada. Let me say this. If you get those XBA-3s for the sale price. Try them out and feel they weren't worth your money.
   
  Just listen to Eric Claptons Unplugged and if you guys are not impressed at all..I am certainly willing to bet you someone else will gladly take them from you for whatever you guys got them for here at headfi. I am willing to bet on it. Something like a 3 driver precision tuned Sony that throws out incredible top of the line high end sound in your ears for $130? No problems selling them or returning them. 
   
  If you can return them to FS that is another option. Both you guys have a great opportunity to get a deal most of us can't. There is a guy from Canada selling his pair for $170 on ebay and I bet he will get it too.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Out of curiosity, where in that order would you put the XB90s Dsnuts?


 

 for subbass??
  c'mon good sir.
  is that a good question?


----------



## ericp10

Well, these were a last good treat for me until December when the GR08 comes out. Until then, I'm out of the game for awhile guys. Why? Well I just paid for my 1964 EARS V6. So that will occupy my listening time a lot, but this MH1C is probably the deal of the year in IMHO.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well to the both you guys in Canada. Let me say this. If you get those XBA-3s for the sale price. Try them out and feel they weren't worth your money.
> 
> Just listen to Eric Claptons Unplugged and if you guys are not impressed at all..I am certainly willing to bet you someone else will gladly take them from you for whatever you guys got them for here at headfi. I am willing to bet on it. Something like a 3 driver precision tuned Sony that throws out incredible top of the line high end sound in your ears for $130? No problems selling them or returning them.
> 
> If you can return them to FS that is another option. Both you guys have a great opportunity to get a deal most of us can't. There is a guy from Canada selling his pair for $170 on ebay and I bet he will get it too.


 
   
  As has been so often the case lately: I had a glass of wine; I read your response and it made way too much sense; and .... *DONE*!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well, these were a last good treat for me until December when the GR08 comes out. Until then, I'm out of the game for awhile guys. Why? Well I just paid for my 1964 EARS V6. So that will occupy my listening time a lot, but this MH1C is probably the deal of the year in IMHO.


 
   
  Funny! Because it's a sickness, I had to google "1964 EARS V6" to see what the veritable ericp is talking about. Which lead me to the below thread which ironically enough was started by one ericp lol! It should be an interesting read. But I warn you... if you end up selling me on whatever the heck they are (I can already tell that they are very expensive), I'm afraid that you are not long for this earth lol!:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/556335/1964-ears-v6-discussion-appreciation-thread


----------



## rickdohc

waynes world said:


> This is a dangerous place Nick! Resistance will probably be futile for me. It's a sickness I'm afraid - I can't shake the spell of dsnuts - and I will probably end up breaking down and getting them. They might go on sale down to $100 again, but $130 is pretty close. I would just like to get an iem that I am *really* happy with and that _keeps_ me off of head-fi for a while!, but to also keep the expense somewhat under control. For some reason, I get the feeling (the hope) that the xba3's might be the right balance (although a few weeks back, I thought that the fxd70's would be the right balance lol!).
> 
> I just put in a "I'd like to return my R1" request to mp4nation (as opposed to trying to sell them here). Even without considering the xba3's, and even though I like the R1's, I can't justify keeping them along with the mh1c's and the fxd70's. If I do get the xba3's, then (a) I'll probably consider selling my "as yet unlistened to" fxd70's (although I got them for $60, so I might keep them); and (b) I will ban myself from head-fi because I don't want to read about dsnuts' adventures with the cks99 or the fxz200 or whatever he next ventures into!
> 
> One great thing is that I am really happy with my S500's, so at least I am not feeling the need to get more headphones.





Man, i am buying those 70's, they are mine, as soon as you get them pm me so whe can make the deal, i would GLADLY help you with that, you will need another $70 for your xba-3.

Thats what friends are for... You know.....


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You know what, I don't even know what the T-Peos is. Gulp.


 

 I bet you went right away and looked those up in here.   It's only a few threads away from this one.
   
  Oh no so you are heading out to grab the XBA3???  never mix wine and head-fi, trust me.


----------



## rickdohc

waynes world said:


> You know what, I don't even know what the T-Peos is. Gulp.




Haha. Thanks god the meaning of Peos in spanish is something you guys dont want to know, so they where not an option from the begining.


----------



## nick n

is it similar to why the Ford "Pinto" didn't sell well in Mexico  back in the day?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Man, i am buying those 70's, they are mine, as soon as you get them pm me so whe can make the deal, i would GLADLY help you with that, you will need another $70 for your xba-3.
> Thats what friends are for... You know.....


 
   
  Thanks bud! But you already have the 70's. Quit screwing with my head lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Oh no so you are heading out to grab the XBA3???


 
   
  Done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> never mix wine and head-fi, trust me.


 
   
  Oh, so *now* you tell me!


----------



## rickdohc

waynes world said:


> Thanks bud! But you already have the 70's. Quit screwing with my head lol!






No, i am not joking, if you sell them just pm, ok? Theres a reason why i would buy the even if a got a pair,


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> No, i am not joking, if you sell them just pm, ok? Theres a reason why i would buy the even if a got a pair,


 
   
  Will do!
   
  p.s. I told you that the slow shipping of the fxd70's was costing me!


----------



## rickdohc

nick n said:


> is it similar to why the Ford "Pinto" didn't sell well in Mexico  back in the day?




Peos = Farts. . (hope i dont get banned, mmm maybe i need to be banned, so...)

Some random conversation about my peos would be:

Som1: Yoo, man those iems are dope, do they sound good.?
Me: yea man, i got the farts and it rules, wanna hear them?
Som1: yo man, sounds awsome, i want some farts yoo


So there, can someone ban me now? Please!?


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> for subbass??
> c'mon good sir.
> is that a good question?


 
  Well, I guessed they would be on the top but there is no harm in asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since I don't have mine yet I try to get every bit of information I can from you guys. Call it something to pass the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  In other news: my MH1Cs are on their way and I should have them in a couple of hours. Guess I dust off my trusty Cowon X5 to use it as a burn-in station. That should have enough power ^^


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ask and Ye shall receive.
> 
> Carbon nantubes has some of the best sub bass on all their headphones and you guys know. I threw on all these on my 5 belkin splitter A/B/C/D/F test
> 
> ...


 
  wow, nice pic. 5 way belkin splitter, you better have an amp going.
  I am excited to hear the xba-3, ever since i moved on from the tf10 nothing could make that standard.
  I may already be time get rid of my R1 as well, probably try the FS before returning. They are very soft, mellow sounding phones. cant justify keeping them. Where would you put them on that ladder? Though i dont think the R1 has the same definition as the rest, i believe it has more bass than the FX40.


----------



## eke2k6

Excuse the language, but this is what I feel this thread (and site) is like to our wallets:


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Excuse the language, but this is what I feel this thread (and site) is like to our wallets:


 
  LOL, Where do you find these things!
  Hahaha,


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Excuse the language, but this is what I feel this thread (and site) is like to our wallets:


 
  LMAO! Please send me a link to this one. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> wow, nice pic. 5 way belkin splitter, you better have an amp going.
> I am excited to hear the xba-3, ever since i moved on from the tf10 nothing could make that standard.
> I may already be time get rid of my R1 as well, probably try the FS before returning. They are very soft, mellow sounding phones. cant justify keeping them. Where would you put them on that ladder? Though i dont think the R1 has the same definition as the rest, i believe it has more bass than the FX40.


 

 My XBA-3. Mash all over the TF10s in sound..Seriously..To me the TF10 never got love from me but I was curious to hear why these had such a big following. I can understand why people like the sound but to me they sound artificial and hollow at the same time. These are the reason why I never tried other BAs. They turned me off much but I keep them to remind me how they sound.
   
  Believe me if you end up getting the XBA-3s you will forget the TF10s. Now for the R1s. Mines are gone already but by memory I think you are correct. Those will have very similar bass end as the Adagio IIIs.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> LMAO! Please send me a link to this one. lol


 
   
  lol. Just right-click the picture and save it.


----------



## Omnom

In hype comparison,
  These MH1Cs are getting so much more love than the R1s and FX31's!
 I guess they never even competed?
 I don't know I actually don't have any IEMs with me,
  I'm waiting on arrival...
   
  I was just wondering (to keep me ticking over till I get them),
  How does the MH1C compare to the FX31?
 Sorry if this has been asked before, 
  I didn't really see much about the FX31...

 Thanks


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> In hype comparison,
> These MH1Cs are getting so much more love than the R1s and FX31's!
> I guess they never even competed?
> I don't know I actually don't have any IEMs with me,
> ...


 

 Hey didn't you buy the ATH CKM 500s? I remember you picked that over the ATH CKS77s and you said you like it a lot or something like that.....


----------



## ayaflo

i thought it was dsnuts who had the ckm500 thread up ? 
   
  i got the mh1c for 180 dollars, will be here in a couple of days !! finally!!


----------



## ayaflo

http://www.head-fi.org/t/634136/the-king-of-value-sony-mh1c-impressions-appreciations-thread#post_8825798


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> i thought it was dsnuts who had the ckm500 thread up ?
> 
> i got the mh1c for *180* dollars, will be here in a couple of days !! finally!!


 
  Son i hope you meant to say $18 dollars, you got robbed if you paid $180 for it, although that might be their actually sound worth haha but still........
   
  Dsnuts is the one that started the CKM500 thread, but I wasn't even talking about that...... think you read it wrong.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> i thought it was dsnuts who had the ckm500 thread up ?
> 
> i got the mh1c for 180 dollars, will be here in a couple of days !! finally!!


 
  Yea I think you did get ripped off if you paid that MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  Oh and @sfwalcer,
  I did get those CKM500s, and they were great at first!
 Fitting Issues did it for me, I just couldn't bare it.
  That and the fact that, they weren't for me. I mean sound is all about preference, I'm not trying to put down the IEM's its just, well they weren't something I would see myself listening to as much as I had listened to my FX101's,
  Now those things I cherished and used so much. Leading to them breaking.
  I ended up selling them to one of my audiophile friends, who was more than happy to take it off my hands.
  All in all, I don't really regret it, but at least I had the experience,
  This is ages ago now, so I can't quite remember the sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Yea I think you did get ripped off if you paid that MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and @sfwalcer,
> I did get those CKM500s, and they were great at first!
> ...


 

 DOOD i would have traded both of my FX101s for your CKM500s. LoL Yeah the big earbud-like housing on them is what stopped me from buying them. Hurts me soul damn much damn earbuds. Thats why all the new ATH BASS cannons are of little interest to me, even though they might be amazing. BUT thank god I can't afford them anyways. haha
   
  Thats too bad that the soung signature of the ATH 500s weren't your cup of tea, you seems to be more of a bass head type, I can dig it.  I think you're gonna love your new R1s esp. from the impressions I have read of them so far, and the FAD IIIs as well, but I think the sony 90ex is what you will go nuts over. Hope you like your incoming Sony MH1C's, if not I will gladly trade my FX101s for yours. heeeeee


----------



## Omnom

LOL. yea haha!
  I'm interested, but, hell if I can just afford a $22 IEM, then I'm screwed with pretty much any high end IEM, looks like I should stick around to see what else Dsnuts comes up with.
   
  Oh yea @Dsnuts
  You've just invented you prestigious Golden Nuts! Award.
  Out of the IEMs you've had, past and present, what else would deserve this award?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> LOL. yea haha!
> I'm interested, but, hell if I can just afford a $22 IEM, then I'm screwed with pretty much any high end IEM, looks like I should stick around to see what else Dsnuts comes up with.
> 
> Oh yea @Dsnuts
> ...


 
  Oh yeah which one gets the nuts??? That's the million dollar question.


----------



## Reomero

Hm.. Where can I get the MH1s? Is eBay my only option? These have now certainly piqued my interest...


----------



## Omnom

Not unless you live in the US,
  If you live there you can get it on amazon,
  I had to get it from Ebay cause I live in New Zealand


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Excuse the language, but this is what I feel this thread (and site) is like to our wallets:


 
   





   ....animal cruelty !     ...but the funny part is that once dry off, we kept coming back for more !!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ....animal cruelty !     ...but the funny part is that once dry off, we kept coming back for more !!!


 

 Sadly that's the cruel cruel truth ghost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  Oh man on a FX101 note, i was burning those to hell on my lappy constantly at max volume, and when I gave them a listen today they sound like crap!!! WTH??? Man did I damaged those drivers by over doing it with the burn in, or did i get too used to the amazing sounds of my S500s/ S400s and FXD70s? Man I don't remember they sounded this bad tbh. Kinda worried now........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well at least there is still sound coming outta these suckas but.......................................... so UNDERWHELMED by the sound, just all boom boom bass LoL
   
  edit: alright I think i might have over reacted a bit, but oh man i am so spoiled by my other JVCs that it is hard to listen to these now. Been a longggg minute since I gave them a proper listen.


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ sfwalcer -* Oh I hear ya regarding the FX 101's. About a month back I was listening to my S500's and decided to give the FX 101's a listen to see how they compared and I was shocked. They sounded so flat and thin in comparison. I used to think the FX 101's were the best things ever until I got the S500's 

Btw, how do the MH1C's compare to the S500's? Especially in the low frequencies? I'm interested in them.


----------



## Iken

Is there diference between original and not original version in sound quality or is it just logo and price diferent??
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-MH1C-Handsfree-for-Sony-Xperia-S-LT26i-LT26w-ST27i-MT25i-ST25i-LT28i-B-/190695933953?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2c665d0801
  or
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-MH1c-Headset-SmartKey-Control-for-Xperia-Bulk-Packing-Black-/170876113045?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27c9029095
   
  I am quite happy with fx101 and almost go for fx40 but now must try these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone post how much sound is ahead over fx101 and fx40? like 40-50% better/warmer/detalied or less.... and how much time to burn them?


----------



## eke2k6

iken said:


> Is there diference between original and not original version in sound quality or is it just logo and price diferent??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-MH1C-Handsfree-for-Sony-Xperia-S-LT26i-LT26w-ST27i-MT25i-ST25i-LT28i-B-/190695933953?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2c665d0801
> or
> ...




In my mind, the lack of refinement is what keeps cheapies like the FX40 from being truly great. The mh1c is ridiculously refined for something of this price. I honestly can't find fault with the sound. 

Though I ****ing hate the j-cord though. Plus, the cord is flat, which makes it even worse. The Y split is also the weirdest I've ever seen. 

The sound makes it all worth it though


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Sadly that's the cruel cruel truth ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Same here,  cant even spend 10 seconds with those things on my ears...........they are great buys for under $20, if you are on a budget or starting these "hobbie", but once you get used to better things, no way.. cant stand them.


----------



## mochill

Got mh1 from local sony style store moday in white.it didn't work so yesterday i order the mh1c from amazon for $31 and gonna get it on friday


----------



## mochill

I love the mh1 eartips....it gives the perfect seal


----------



## goodvibes

LOL. It's easy to spend $20 on tips to discover you don't like them. Cough, monster, cough.


----------



## Dsnuts

We have to keep things into perspective guys. It is not every day earphones like the MH1C come around at the price. I think if we actually bought them boxed up at retail price of $60-$80ish I don't know if we would be praising them as much but even at that price they are worth getting. These are a rarity and something this community should all try out that is for certain. I did notice some similarities in refinement from these to the FXDs. These seem to be Sonys version of the Micro HD tech..
   
  If you guys have them listen to this tune. Gives you a great idea how refined these are.





 Just fantastic.
 But this sound for $20ish? Nothing but the golden nuts. Thanks for the perfect trophy Sfwalcer.


----------



## ostewart

SoundMAGIC HP200 review is up, take a look, they need some marketing
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/634186


----------



## kjk1281

ostewart said:


> SoundMAGIC HP200 review is up, take a look, *they need some marketing*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/634186




No kidding. I didn't even know there was a HP100 until a minute ago. 

Great review by the way! 

EDIT



>


----------



## ostewart

Yes, they desperately need exposure... I'll let them know actually


----------



## Dsnuts

ClieOS just posted a link for the guy that created the MH1 earphones. If you guys have any questions Take a look at this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/634193/sony-mh1-r-d-story-and-discussion#post_8827110


----------



## ayaflo

> Son i hope you meant to say $18 dollars, you got robbed if you paid $180 for it, although that might be their actually sound worth haha but still....


 
   
  well i just paid 20 dollars, the rest i paid to SONY in appreciation for making such an awesome product!! 
   
  @swalcerdfarrwtas 
   
   
   


> Dsnuts is the one that started the CKM500 thread, but I wasn't even talking about that


 
   
   
  wat exactly on earth were you talking about ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> We have to keep things into perspective guys. It is not every day earphones like the MH1C come around at the price. I think if we actually bought them boxed up at retail price of $60-$80ish I don't know if we would be praising them as much but even at that price they are worth getting. These are a rarity and something this community should all try out that is for certain. I did notice some similarities in refinement from these to the FXDs. These seem to be Sonys version of the Micro HD tech..
> 
> If you guys have them listen to this tune. Gives you a great idea how refined these are.
> 
> But this sound for $20ish? Nothing but the golden nuts. Thanks for the perfect trophy Sfwalcer.


 
   
  haha no problem, glad these sony MH1Cs got yo' golden nuts............. trophy that is.  Man I can't wait to get them, damn amazon hurry up with the delivery. LoL Will see how they stack up to my FXD70s when I do some proper burn-in on these.


----------



## jant71

I have the Sony Ericsson HPM-78 so not really interested in the MH1C but I did grab a couple new phones...
  The ECCI PR200MKII version(usually $40-$44 shipped but Light In The Box had them for $24.99 shipped)


   
   
  and the Stress Free earphones for $14.99...




  Decent tips, cute box, metal construction with nice housing and cord slider, odd sized 8.6mm driver, and the M2/R03 style braided cable made me curious enough to add them to the cart.
   
  So, it was like I bought the ECCI(a fan since the PR1 Pro) for the normal price but got a second phone to try out as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

You gonna have to give us an impression of the sounds Jant. Any good?.. Wish you did have a MH1s so you can compare..Some info on the ECCIs
   
*Introduction:*
 ECCI, a well-known Chinese audiophile-level music facility manufacturer was founded by a famous tuner, AMP designer "Mr. Zombie" in 2007. The completed tuning, the balanced and more listening sound make up a more surprising sound field, reconstruction and Layering. And It has an incomparablly balanced adjustmnet.
*Color:* Black
*Speaker Diameter:* 9mm
*Speaker Sensitivity:* 105dB
*Speaker Impendance:* 16Ω
*Speaker Frequency Response:* 18 Hz - 22,000 Hz
*Plug Type:* 3.5mm
*Cable Length:* 1.3m


----------



## jant71

If your talking about the HPM-78, it is a  plasticky little thing and has a 16" cord cause you clip the MW600 to your collar but ClieOS' comparison( GR07 and MH1C) sounds the same to what I heard with the HPM78 vs the GR07. Lower reaching bass better mids, beter depth and layering, more fun, smooth treble that is extended and present but smoother. Also harder to drive like some mentioned in the MH1 thread. Sounds like they where tuned to the same target even though the 78 has a 9.2mm driver. I liked the HPM-78 better than the ASG-1 and the GR07 when using UE clear tips. The HPM-78 thread has them being liked better than the EX1000, Denon D2000, and some other quality phones.
   
  If you meant the ECCI, etc., I just ordered. I did have the PR100 and PR200 on loan from Joker. Long time ago but my impressions where the same as his for the old PR200. I'm hoping the MKII will be a nice improvement and the $24.99 price makes them a really good value. The nice case with the self sealing zipper(see the above pic) and rubber nameplate is really nice and a good size.
   
  I will be able to compare the HPM78 and the ECCI.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys don't know. Jant here is a true pioneer in discoveries. He is responsible for many a new earphones on these threads and will out of the blue come up with a good one and has contributed much to headfi with his ability to track down stuff most have never seen or heard of. If memory serves me correct he was the first to post about the HA-S500 and many others.  So pay attention to what this man posts. As always appreciate your natural curiosity there Jant and your ability to find them earphones.


----------



## kepal5

Which one would  you guys prefer the HA-FX40 or the HA-FX80 cause im considering of buying new ones


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kepal5 said:


> Which one would  you guys prefer the HA-FX40 or the HA-FX80 cause im considering of buying new ones


 

 Well there has been a new one that just came out that I think would be a good buy for you and won't cost much. Try out a new MH1C. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Livesound-Headphones-Earphones-Head-sets/dp/B008CCSD7K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8  I would definitely try out one of these.


----------



## Dsnuts

So here is one I am curious about. Just curious of course. These have dual drivers in a bud formation. Take a look

  Fanny Wang Buds. I bet the bass is crazy on these.
   

 Massive air chambers for thumping bass while keeping amazingly clear mids and highs
 Dynamic Dual Driver Design: 10mm-16ohm Woofer and a 6mm-16ohm Tweeter
 Ergonomic silicon tips included to direct the sound into your ear without discomfort
 Includes in-line microphone with iPod control  Around $80 I think there was another thread some dude was gonna get these to try out. They could be poo but they could be something out of the blue. Curious.


----------



## jant71

Here's a review...http://the-gadgeteer.com/2012/10/30/fanny-wang-wang-buds-earphones-review/
   
  They do look like they stick out a bit. Would have been nice to have an additional open style silicone set that would hold them in your ear cause with the 6mm in front you probably won't be able to just use them with foams/as standard earbuds. Shame to be stuck if they have more bass than desired. Curious as well but not as well thought out as they could have been for fit. Has some modding possibilities though. Cable looks nice.


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems like most [size=100%]earphones[/size]
	
 and headphones that I’ve tried either have excellent bass or great highs, but not both. Lately I’ve noticed that headphone makers are all about bass, which leaves everything else sounding a bit muddy to my ears. I’m very happy to report that the Wang Buds have very good bass and very good clarity. I tested them with all my favorite tunes across different genres including Rock, Country, Smooth Jazz and Electronic. To my ears they sound much better than Apple earbuds (at least the original style buds) which isn’t exactly a ringing endorsement since those earbuds are freebies.  They also sounded better to me than some very expensive over ear style headphones. Fanny Wang Wang Buds are one of my current favorite earphones and I would recommend them to anyone who does not like in-ear style buds.
   
  Better than Apple earbuds. Lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It seems like most [size=100%]earphones[/size]
> 
> and headphones that I’ve tried either have excellent bass or great highs, but not both. Lately I’ve noticed that headphone makers are all about bass, which leaves everything else sounding a bit muddy to my ears. I’m very happy to report that the Wang Buds have very good bass and very good clarity. I tested them with all my favorite tunes across different genres including Rock, Country, Smooth Jazz and Electronic. To my ears they sound much better than Apple earbuds (at least the original style buds) which isn’t exactly a ringing endorsement since those earbuds are freebies.  They also sounded better to me than some very expensive over ear style headphones. Fanny Wang Wang Buds are one of my current favorite earphones and I would recommend them to anyone who does not like in-ear style buds.
> 
> Better than Apple earbuds. Lol.


 
   
  My friend dsnuts. How do you go from being curious about them 41 minutes ago, to being happy to report back about them 7 minutes ago. Man, you are fast! And if you tell me they are better than the xba3's... well, thankfully that ain't gonna happen lol!
   
  Edit: Ok, ok, I finally figured out that you were quoting the person in that link. Whew! You had me going there lol!


----------



## mochill

I saw them wang buds also and the dual driver part made me curious.....i might get em


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My friend dsnuts. How do you go from being curious about them 41 minutes ago, to being happy to report back about them 7 minutes ago. Man, you are fast! And if you tell me they are better than the xba3's... well, thankfully that ain't gonna happen lol!


 

 Oh believe me there is no way these are gonna touch what the XBA-3 does. I bet they will have mind numbing bass though. Lol. Was just curious as they have 2 drivers like the R1 but in a bud style with an air chamber out back. But we all know having 2 drivers don't mean they are gonna sound better. When you supposed to get your XBA-3s?
   
  Now I am gonna just enjoy my 2 new sonys. Can't wait to see what you think about your new earphones.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh believe me there is no way these are gonna touch what the XBA-3 does. I bet they will have mind numbing bass though. Lol. Was just curious as they have 2 drivers like the R1 but in a bud style with an air chamber out back. But we all know having 2 drivers don't mean they are gonna sound better. When you supposed to get your XBA-3s?


 
    
  Most likely within a week I would think. Probably get here before my fxd70's which I ordered 2 weeks ago lol
   
  Quote:


> Now I am gonna just enjoy my 2 new sonys. Can't wait to see what you think about your new earphones.


 
   
  I can tell you in advance what I am going to think... *Un-friggin-believable! *
   
   
  Quote*:*


> If you guys don't know. Jant here is a true pioneer in discoveries. He is responsible for many a new earphones on these threads and will out of the blue come up with a good one and has contributed much to headfi with his ability to track down stuff most have never seen or heard of. If memory serves me correct he was the first to post about the HA-S500 and many others.  So pay attention to what this man posts. As always appreciate your natural curiosity there Jant and your ability to find them earphones.


 
   
  Hi Jant - nice to make your acquaintance! If you had something to do with me getting my S500's, then my hats off to you! Sadly though, my wallet will ultimately become very afraid of you, just as it has become very afraid of dsnuts lol!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Sadly that's the cruel cruel truth ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's the sad thing about "upgrading"   ...there can be no going back !
   
  After experiencing FXD80, HA S400 and HA S500   ...all the lesser IEMs just doesn't cut it anymore. My FX101, FX40, FX1X, FX3X, FX31, CKM500, CKM300, CKS77, GR02BE SHE3580, SHE3680, SHE9700, SHE8700 and a whole lot of others just don't get as much ear-time as before.
   
  I suspect once the FXZ200 are out, my current favourites will be going to that happy audio gear place in the drawers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

> *sfwalcer* Oh man on a FX101 note, i was burning those to hell on my lappy constantly at max volume, and when I gave them a listen today they sound like crap!!! WTH???




Give them another 700-800 hours, they'll clears up.  (all about the burn in) I've found connecting a 9V battery to both ground / left right jack terminals accelerates the procedure. 12V car battery's cut the time needed in half to _fix_ FX101.


----------



## DannyBai

Ok, I got the Bravo Audio Ocean amp Ds recommended today.  As far as amps go, these might be one of the best I've heard.  It sounds good with anything I throw at it.  It's so lush, smooth and such a wonderful big stage.  This is my first experience with tube amps and I am addicted.  Anyone in need of an amp, for the price, I couldn't recommend anything better that I've heard.  The power behind this thing is monstrous also.  Only one drawback is that the HE-500's start distorting at moderately high volume.  But at an easy listening level, these headphones sound stunning with this amp.  Truly out of the head experience.  Get this amp fellas.  
   
  By the way, the Sony MDR-1's are the real deal.


----------



## ayaflo

i read about the fanny wangs a few weeks back..
   
  this is how the innards look


----------



## ayaflo

have the sound magic es 18s been discussed in this thread ?
   
  they provide a superb value for money in my opinion


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> That's the sad thing about "upgrading"   ...there can be no going back !
> 
> After experiencing FXD80, HA S400 and HA S500   ...all the lesser IEMs just doesn't cut it anymore. My FX101, FX40, FX1X, FX3X, FX31, CKM500, CKM300, CKS77, GR02BE SHE3580, SHE3680, SHE9700, SHE8700 and a whole lot of others just don't get as much ear-time as before.
> 
> I suspect once the FXZ200 are out, my current favourites will be going to that happy audio gear place in the drawers.


 
   
  THATS WHY i am NOT gonna touch those FXZ200s even with a stick from a mile away.  My current setup is gonna hate me even more. haha
   
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Give them another 700-800 hours, they'll clears up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  YES SIR!!!  Care to lend me some of your car batteries??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> By the way, the Sony MDR-1's are the* real deal*.


 
   
  Hallelujah!!!


----------



## ericp10

The MH1C really loves this right here!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Sorry but...Fanny Wangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Do you guys know what the word 'fanny' means here in the UK?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Guys so I went on the deals thread and guys are posting the usual CC51 for $25 deal. thinking that is a DEAL. Lol. So I go on there and mention the MH1Cs. People on there seem to have no idea. Then I get folks saying how great the CC51 is for the price.
   
  You guys want to hear a real piece of poo earphone. The CC51 has the wonkiest sounds I have ever heard. It has overly sparkly highs that is far from accurate. Overly forward muffled mids and a messy bass end to boot.. That is a good deal for $25?? We all hear differently..
   
  Nice track indeed Ericp.


----------



## cyloh

Man I'm bummed.
   
  Purchased the MH1C listed as expedited international shipping. Next day ebay warned me that the listing is entirely removed, and upon contacting the seller,
  he gave me a registered airmail tracking(that aint no expedited!).... which is not found in the tracking system so far.


----------



## lilboozy

How much burn in does the m1hc require or is it pretty good out of the box and can I have a link for the cheapest website (I live in the U.S)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The MH1C really loves this right here!!


 
   
  Eric my man, very funkadelic... even on my S500s


----------



## Omnom

Wow!
  The first time I checked this listing, it said it had only sold 103, its now at 141 thanks to this thread I guess, not to mention the Amazon purchases!
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/170876113045?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
   
  I'm sure Dsnuts is just a sales rep for every major Audio company, and is raking in his commission fees!

 What ever he seems to back, we BUY!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> How much burn in does the m1hc require or is it pretty good out of the box and can I have a link for the cheapest website (I live in the U.S)


 
  Seems to have gone up a couple of bucks since but this is where I bought it.  
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Livesound-Headphones-Earphones-Head-sets/dp/B008CCSD7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351745775&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+ericsson+mh1c


----------



## Alberto01

Are those Bravo Ocean amps getting hot or just warm?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Are those Bravo Ocean amps getting hot or just warm?


 

 It gets warm but that is common with tube amps. I like that these uses the housing as a heatsink. I actually use them as hand warmers. My place of business can get kind of chilly.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool!  If it just gets warm, then it should last you a long time.  Heat would eventually kill your amp, if it got hot all the time.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Seems to have gone up a couple of bucks since but this is where I bought it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Livesound-Headphones-Earphones-Head-sets/dp/B008CCSD7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351745775&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+ericsson+mh1c


 

 woah.
  it's up by $2.00
  all because of head-fi (ClieOS & Dsnuts)


----------



## Dsnuts

More ClieOS than me. Though I did give the order to buy now. Lol. That was a first for me. But you guys now understand. Lol.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Lol you can get these Sony MH1C's here in the uk for £10.95 from Amazon UK. Now going by the reviews, that is nuts!


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone with the xba-3 also have the yamaha EPH-100?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omnom said:


> Wow!
> The first time I checked this listing, it said it had only sold 103, its now at 141 thanks to this thread




Makes you wonder what the ebay sellers think when these things happen, checking their emails seeing over 40 of one item in-particular sold in 24 hours.

They must assume they've struck a pot of gold.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Makes you wonder what the ebay sellers think when these things happen, checking their emails seeing over 40 of one item in-particular sold in 24 hours.
> They must assume they've struck a pot of gold.


 
  LOL, surely they would suspect something....
  Well I anxiously waiting for my MH1Cs to arrive and its really, really, hard! Considering that all you guys have given it such positive feedback.
  Are there any other impressions of these to tide me over? Haha, 
   
  Oh yea, anyone ever tried A/Bing the FX31's and MH1Cs?
 Are they fair competitors? From what I've read of the FX31s they sound like they may be similar, but I wouldn't know.
  Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

dsnuts said:


> More ClieOS than me. Though I did give the order to buy now. Lol. That was a first for me. But you guys now understand. Lol.




Hey, it was supposed to be 'the best kept secret'. You'll the one that keeps shouting around, not me


----------



## mochill

Getting mine friday


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Seems to have gone up a couple of bucks since but this is where I bought it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Livesound-Headphones-Earphones-Head-sets/dp/B008CCSD7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351745775&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+ericsson+mh1c


 
  Is it bulk packaging?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Eric my man, very funkadelic... even on my S500s


 
   
   
  Funk Jazz, Mr. WAYNENUMM!!


----------



## ericp10

So at work today I actually have with me the FXD80, FXD70 and MH1C. I will try to do some A/B and Cing during lunch today... lol


----------



## kjk1281

Just received my MH1C late yesterday. 



dannybai said:


> Seems to have gone up a couple of bucks since but this is where I bought it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Livesound-Headphones-Earphones-Head-sets/dp/B008CCSD7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351745775&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+ericsson+mh1c




It's at $22.90 now! I was thinking that it might get to $24.90 by the end of the week, and that could end up being a reality.




clieos said:


> Hey, it was supposed to be 'the best kept secret'. You'll the one that keeps shouting around, not me




Busted! 




lilboozy said:


> Is it bulk packaging?




Yes. Everything comes in plastic bags. Plastic bags full of sonic bliss.




ericp10 said:


> So at work today I actually have with me the FXD80, FXD70 and MH1C. I will try to do some A/B and Cing during lunch today... lol




Can't wait for your micro-driver showdown Eric!


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> Just received my MH1C late yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just enough to keep them below free shipping if the headfi lemming action continues. I jumped.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Ok, I got the Bravo Audio Ocean amp Ds recommended today.  As far as amps go, these might be one of the best I've heard.  It sounds good with anything I throw at it.  It's so lush, smooth and such a wonderful big stage.  This is my first experience with tube amps and I am addicted.  Anyone in need of an amp, for the price, I couldn't recommend anything better that I've heard.  The power behind this thing is monstrous also.  Only one drawback is that the HE-500's start distorting at moderately high volume.  But at an easy listening level, these headphones sound stunning with this amp.  Truly out of the head experience.  Get this amp fellas.
> 
> By the way, the Sony MDR-1's are the real deal.


 
   

 DannyBoi,  Whe want Pics of that beauty


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





cyloh said:


> Man I'm bummed.
> 
> Purchased the MH1C listed as expedited international shipping. Next day ebay warned me that the listing is entirely removed, and upon contacting the seller,
> he gave me a registered airmail tracking(that aint no expedited!).... which is not found in the tracking system so far.


 
   
  sorry man, care to post the vendor?


----------



## Dsnuts

Best of show? by Currawong. Start saving your money fellas.
   
 *JVC* *☆BEST OF SHOW No. 1☆*   

   
  Another brand with unique take on IEMs. They have two new Live Beat models coming, the HA-FXZ100 and FXZ200. They feature a special separate tweeter and woofer in aluminium enclosures inside the IEM. While the bass was strong on the 200 and the treble too recessed for me, I was impressed at how natural and spacious the sound was compared to most IEMs (including the Stax portable!) and how natural even percussion sounded. The overall sound was rather like a pair of their full-sized DX1000s inside an IEM. The other guys tried the 100s and reckoned the frequency response was better, so I will definitely have to give them a go once they are released. Still, their ability to overcome the main issues I've had with other IEMs, even vastly more expensive ones, impressed me very strongly, enough that it affected my perception of other products for the rest of the show, with even top-of-the-line amps and other equipment not impressing me as much. For that, I've given it my Best of Show award.


----------



## Dsnuts

From this initial impression. It looks like we can't count out the cheaper FXZ100. Interesting. So the FXZ200 take on sound is spacious like a headphone type sound but went the bass phone rout with lesser highs and big bass..So it might be that the cheaper FXZ100 might be better balanced. Can't wait to try these out.


----------



## rickdohc

Currawong
   
_"The JVCs totally blew me away with their IEM-defying sound"_


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Guys so I went on the deals thread and guys are posting the usual CC51 for $25 deal. thinking that is a DEAL. Lol. So I go on there and mention the MH1Cs. People on there seem to have no idea. Then I get folks saying how great the CC51 is for the price.
> 
> You guys want to hear a real piece of poo earphone. The CC51 has the wonkiest sounds I have ever heard. It has overly sparkly highs that is far from accurate. Overly forward muffled mids and a messy bass end to boot.. That is a good deal for $25?? We all hear differently..
> 
> Nice track indeed Ericp.


 





   
  haha, yea. that was funny.   "they are the best deal". "i am not going to compare them".. doesnt make any sense.
  Not impresed with theMeelecs i have, not even for their "Sound/Price" value, maybe the case and a bunch of tips, but thats all.  The M9 is horrible and the M6 sounds like, mmm. maybe a 7 dolar iem.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> The M9 is horrible and the M6 sounds like, mmm. maybe a 7 dolar iem.


 
   
  Shut your dirty mouth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   The M9 and M6 were my gateway drugs to audiophilia. They sound good for what they are, and are a solid upgrade to a lot of the cheaper buds of their era.


----------



## dwatanabe

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Shut your dirty mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ehh I have to agree with eke2k6 when I started trying to upgrade my headphones the m6 were the ones I bought first and i didn't find them to be a big upgrade to any of the cheap earbuds I had been previously using.


----------



## daveyostrow

Well amazon is fast. I really like the sound already, cable is a bit annoying, but nothing to fuss over for ~20. The remote buttons are useless on the itouch (the middle brings up the annoying mic).work proper for anyone else?


----------



## ericp10

Okay, so The FXD80, MH1C, and FXD70 (source: Sony S545, volume on 30 for all three - wasn't that loud to my ears with these three, song was the Black Crowes acoustic version of Non-Fiction).
   
  D80 = best black space between instruments out of all three. Percussion instruments (shakers) can be heard with great detail and clarity. Sound is very transparent and 3-D like. Plucking of guitar strings highly detailed with nice sub-bass, yet a balanced sound. Closer to stage than the MH1C.
   
  MH1C = richer, heavier refined bass. Less black space and instrument separation than the D80. Percussion instruments audible but more buried behind major instruments (bass, piano and acoustic guitars). Sound signature is darker and rich, but doesn't touch the either JVCs on clarity and transparency of sound. Vocal have great realistic weight, but the D80 vocals are probably more forward. Instrumentation blends in (blur) together more than the JVCs.
   
  D70  = Clearly the most neutral sounding IEM of the three. Nice bass punch but clearly least bassy out of the three. Just a cleaner sharper sound (like the difference between looking through a newly Windex cleaned window and a window with mist on it when comparing the MH1C to the D70. Less 3-D out of the three. Notes blend together nicely with superior clarity.
   
  (Second song was Wings' Band on the Run listened to through last year's iPod nano 16gb at the highest volume)
   
  D80 = Sharper imaging and clarity in notes than the MH1C, but the MH1C has heavier notes and more details in vocals and string instrumentation. Again, use of black space is outstanding. 
   
  MH1C = Heavier notes of the three and darker sounding. Really nice details but not as easy to breakout separation of individual instruments. Vocals are very nice in detail, but I don't the vocal are as forward as the D80. I think you're sitting farther from the stage, however with the Sony.

 D70 = The same as with the other song. Great clarity, transparency and a more neutral sound.

 Conclusion: It's really hard to say which is better than the other. It really depends on sound signature preference. So with that stated, I prefer the D80. The black space is really something special to me along with clarity and . I hate to use the word "veiled" but the MH1C is a bit compared to the JVCs. Next to the EX1000, the D80 and D70 might be the clearest dynamic IEMs I've heard. Both have great transparency and clarity. But the MH1C has a better stay imaging from front to back than the JVCs. The sounds of the JVCs are clearly different from the sound of the MH1C. There's no clear winner here with any of the IEMs outrunning the other. One does something better than the other and vice versa,, but all three are good (and the MH1C is great for the price). But again, my favorite is the D80 out of the three.


----------



## nihontoman

Ok, I need to read the whole thing on fxz series. Please provide the link... Oh and I'm totally buying one of those


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice comparo Ericp. I am gonna have to agree with your take. These MH1C come close but I prefer the FXDs for their up front clarity and imagery. I think the MH1Cs are a bit more musical sounding and perhaps smoother but they don't beat the FXDs in detail and imagery. The FXD80 being the tops in this. I also find the bass end of the MH1C a bit slower and a tad boomier than the FXDs. Otherwise these getting real close to the refinements of a much higher priced FXDs shows how much of a crazy good deal these are.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice comparo Ericp. I am gonna have to agree with your take. These MH1C come close but I prefer the FXDs for their up front clarity and imagery. I think the MH1Cs are a bit more musical sounding and perhaps smoother but they don't beat the FXDs in detail and imagery. The FXD80 being the tops in this. I also find the bass end of the MH1C a bit slower and a tad boomier than the FXDs. Otherwise these getting real close to the refinements of a much higher priced FXDs shows how much of a crazy good deal these are.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, so The FXD80, MH1C, and FXD70 (source: Sony S545, volume on 30 for all three - wasn't that loud to my ears with these three, song was the Black Crowes acoustic version of Non-Fiction).
> 
> D80 = best black space between instruments out of all three. Percussion instruments (shakers) can be heard with great detail and clarity. Sound is very transparent and 3-D like. Plucking of guitar strings highly detailed with nice sub-bass, yet a balanced sound. Closer to stage than the MH1C.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome! Thanks.
   
  Just thinking out loud...
  I have the $21 MH1C's on the way. Obviously will be keeping them (just due to the price alone).
  I have the $35 Brainwavz R1's being prepared to be sent back to mp4nation. They are good, but mids/vocals are a bit veiled, and I can't justify keeping them.
  I finally got the $60 FXD70's in today. They are sitting in front of me unopened. Mocking me. Waiting for me to decide if I am going to sell them to a head-fi buddy (unopened), or rip them open and give them a try (and potentially keep them, or sell them on head-fi).
  And I have the $130 XBA3's on the way. I have a feeling that I will end up having no choice but to keep them once I have heard them.
   
  Being the cheap screw that I am (well, before getting introduced to head-fi, dsnuts, ericp and gang lol!) I normally wouldn't consider keeping the FXD70's if I also have the XBA3's. But the FXD70's sound like they might be a bit of a jewel for $60 and will have a sufficiently different sound such that I might enjoy switching over to them now and then. Hmmm!


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys have a more powerful source. Try out your MH1Cs on them. It will surprise you just how much more sound you can get from them. They end up sounding like a full sized headphones on my little bravo amp.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome! Thanks.
> 
> Just thinking out loud...
> I have the $21 MH1C's on the way. Obviously will be keeping them (just due to the price alone).
> ...


 
   
   
  man, open those things and have some fun.. my offer wont stand anymore cause i got a problem  with my FP, seems like i will have to spend some money sending this unit back to HK or a for repair over here.  sorry.
   
   
  rickdohc <-- in a   bad mood


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome! Thanks.
> 
> Just thinking out loud...
> I have the $21 MH1C's on the way. Obviously will be keeping them (just due to the price alone).
> ...


 


 Since I have the XBA4, if you don't like the XBA3 I might buy them from you if you decide to sell (that's not putting any pressure on you to sell them though ... lol). Based on what I've read you like, I think you will highly enjoy the D70, and for the price it's going to be hard not to like the MH1C.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> man, open those things and have some fun.. my offer wont stand anymore cause i got a problem  with my FP, seems like i will have to spend some money sending this unit back to HK or a for repair over here.  sorry.
> 
> rickdohc <-- in a   bad mood


 
   
  That sucks about your FP. Sorry to hear that. Thanks for letting me know though.
   
  waynenumm <-- _ripping_ open fxd70 box...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> DannyBoi,  Whe want Pics of that beauty


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Since I have the XBA4, if you don't like the XBA3 I might buy them from you if you decide to sell (that's not putting any pressure on you to sell them though ... lol). Based on what I've read you like, I think you will highly enjoy the D70, and for the price it's going to be hard not to like the MH1C.


 
   
  Thanks Eric! My post-purchase-anxiety (ie "cheap screwness") is definitely weakening fast, and I now feel that if I end up deciding to keep all of them, that it will be fine. If I do decide to sell the XBA3's though, I will let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks Eric! My post-purchase-anxiety (ie "cheap screwness") is definitely weakening fast, and I now feel that if I end up deciding to keep all of them, that it will be fine. If I do decide to sell the XBA3's though, I will let you know. Thanks again.


 

 I think I want to submit an early offer for those XBA-3s as well


----------



## BGRoberts

@wayenumm - I think a LOT of us would not pass up XB3's at $130.  I'd sure give 'em a try!
   
  @dsnuts & DannyBai  - Glad you're enjoying the amp!  I have one of their lower models and love it.  Can't wait to watch you start tube rolling.  I've got about a dozen different tubes waiting for me to try out this winter.  Nice to have some "cheap" fun ahead!
   
  @ericp10 - if you don't stop, you're going to make me decide I NEED to add the fxd70's to my collection along side the fxd80's!
   
  I did plug the MH1C's into my Audioquest Dragonfly DAC.  HOLY GUACAMOLE they sound nice!
   
  ~BG


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


>


 

 So jealous.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> @wayenumm - I think a LOT of us would not pass up XB3's at $130.  I'd sure give 'em a try!
> 
> @dsnuts & DannyBai  - Glad you're enjoying the amp!  I have one of their lower models and love it.  Can't wait to watch you start tube rolling.  I've got about a dozen different tubes waiting for me to try out this winter.  Nice to have some "cheap" fun ahead!
> 
> ...


 
  Any tube recommendations would be appreciated Mr. Roberts.  I'm fresh into tubes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So jealous.


 
  I can foresee you owning a pair in the near future.  Signature is different enough from your other sets to own.


----------



## sfwalcer

That sony in sexy poopy brown, dies from awesomesauceness!!! So professional looking yet so stylish and modern at the same time, but those hamburger-esque earpads are kinda goofy looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just lowkey jelly that's all.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That sony in sexy poopy brown, dies from awesomesauceness!!! So professional looking yet so stylish and modern at the same time, but those hamburger-esque earpads are kinda goofy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They are sorta goofy looking but really comfortable.  The earpads aren't very thick so it's a shallow fit.  I might look into pad modding these when I get around to it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They are sorta goofy looking but really comfortable.  The earpads aren't very thick so it's a shallow fit.  I might look into pad modding these when I get around to it.


 

 Coolios, they sure look REALLY comfy though, I'll take that over looks anyday. Hey Danny are you planning to get the V Moda M100s as well? If so, can't wait for your A/B between the two. Ready FIGHT!!! 
   
  edit: Oh oh, you got the S500s/ S400s right, if you have time a nice compario between them would be AMAZING of you. I know you just got them but guess I'll be the one to ask 1st, since you're gonna be asked this sooner or later. But in the meanwhile go enjoy the hell outta them sexy poopy babies!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Coolios, they sure look REALLY comfy though, I'll take that over looks anyday. Hey Danny are you planning to get the V Moda M100s as well? If so, can't wait for your A/B between the two. Ready FIGHT!!!


 
  I got on the 2nd preorder so I think they are due to arrive around Christmas.  I plan on doing comparisons between the UE6000, COP, Momentum, M-100, L1 and MDR-1R.  So far the cheapest is the UE and COP and I'd have to say the UE's are very good for the money.


----------



## atomikn00b

ALRIGHT.
  I'm finally posting about the MH1C's.
   
  WHAT THE SH** ARE THESE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
  $20 WHAAAAATTTT????
   
  My search is complete. I'm happy.
  And since Dsnuts says the XBA-3s take this sound to another level.
   
  I'm done at head-fi.
   
  Not really though.
  Now I have to find the portable headphone equivalent.


----------



## koreanzombie

Just out of curiosity, where do you guys put the shirt clip on your pair of sony mh1's?


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you guys put the shirt clip on your pair of sony mh1's?


 

 I just used it to get rid of the y-chord.
  Folded the cable and clipped them together.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I got on the 2nd preorder so I think they are due to arrive around Christmas.  I plan on doing comparisons between the UE6000, COP, Momentum, M-100, L1 and MDR-1R.  So far the cheapest is the UE and COP and I'd have to say the UE's are very good for the money.


 
  The S500s is not gonna get any love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> ALRIGHT.
> I'm finally posting about the MH1C's.
> 
> WHAT THE SH** ARE THESE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


 
  haha that's exactly what I said when I got my S500s headphones, but look at me now...... once you get hooked, you in fo' Life!
   
  Go get the JVC HAS500s seriously, your search is gonna be OVA real soon. LoLs
   
  The HAS400s are really amazing for their price, I am lovin' them so much, my god!!! For $18 to $25 shipped, thats NUTS YO!!!


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The S500s is not gonna get any love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol. unfortunately. I'm resolute.
  In MY EARS. The only thing that could beat the MH1c is an iem that's TECHNICALLY better for the same sound signature.
 THUS resulting in my impromptu purchase of the XBA-3


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The S500s is not gonna get any love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The S500 and S400's still get love.  Plus all that money put into pads, these two babies will always be loved.  Carbon nanotubes are still kings on my list.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The S500 and S400's still get love.  Plus all that money put into pads, these two babies will always be loved.  Carbon nanotubes are still kings on my list.


 

 haha good to see these cheapo underdogs still get some lovin', they just sound stupid nice inexpensive, or not. They are just great and I have spent too much time/ energy making them sound perfect/ most comfortable for me with simple pad mods, etc to ever see myself just tossing them aside.  <3's these JVC CNT headphones to death.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I got on the 2nd preorder so I think they are due to arrive around Christmas.  I plan on doing comparisons between the UE6000, COP, Momentum, M-100, L1 and MDR-1R.  So far the cheapest is the UE and COP and I'd have to say the UE's are very good for the money.


 

 Ya I checked out Total Recall. The movie was not so good but the sound was outstanding. The UE6000s have a noise cancel option. A button you turn on but what it actually is. Is an amp that tunes your UE6000 that tunes the UE6000 to another signature. A much more Nasty one but I personally love it. It throws down about 5db in bass 3db in highs and about 2.5dbs in mids. A curve for the streets I suppose but what you get is a Nasty bass end that is just a blast.
   
  Anyhow back to Total Recall. It sounds like my own THX just for me. The bass end on explosions gun fire and mayhem was unreal sounding on the headphones. Just too awesome for words the best I have heard to date on any headphone. It has to be. Then when you switch it off it goes to a much more balanced sound. 2 signatures for one.
   
  Want to try the M100 and Sonys 1R. But I think after I get the FXZ200 and will have to get the FXZ100 as well. I dig that JVC will have 2 different signatures.


----------



## DannyBai

I assume you're talking about the new Total Recall?  I didn't even know those were out of theaters yet.  I will be trying out the UE's with some sort of action movie over the weekend.  
  Trust me man, after reading Currawong's take on the new JVC's, those can't come out soon enough.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I just used it to get rid of the y-chord.
> Folded the cable and clipped them together.


 
  nice, cable can be somewhat annoying. I can deal with Y-cables, but not so much when they are flat.
  Anyone use the controls with apple/iphone?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> @ericp10 - if you don't stop, you're going to make me decide I NEED to add the fxd70's to my collection along side the fxd80's!
> 
> 
> ~BG


 
   
   
  Well BG, it's definitely not the FXD80-jr. It has enough of its own character to be worth the purchase if you are digging the JVC high definition earphones (carbon nanotubes baby) that are out right now, then you will love the D70 too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I assume you're talking about the new Total Recall?  I didn't even know those were out of theaters yet.  I will be trying out the UE's with some sort of action movie over the weekend.
> Trust me man, after reading Currawong's take on the new JVC's, those can't come out soon enough.


 

 I actually enjoyed the first one much more. An Arny classic. This 2nd one was not so good. For a  casual watch it is ok I suppose but I enjoyed the sounds more than the movie. Lol.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I actually enjoyed the first one much more. An Arny classic. This 2nd one was not so good. For a  casual watch it is ok I suppose but I enjoyed the sounds more than the movie. Lol.


 
  The first one is one of my faves.  I'll have to check this one out though.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

So guys. If I want to try out a pair of these MH1C where's the best place to buy them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Joe gives into..

   

 Who would I be if I didn't tell this man he needs to try these.. That being said. Can you get stuff from ebay? Or you can try Amazon vendor and see if they ship over seas.


----------



## rickdohc

joe bloggs said:


> So guys. If I want to try out a pair of these MH1C where's the best place to buy them?





1. Thanks for bringing those 3580 to the forums, awesome.
2 . I am sure you will enjoy those new sonys, for sure.

It was about time


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> THUS resulting in my impromptu purchase of the XBA-3


 
   
  He he, another dsnuts-taneous purchase!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

dsnuts said:


> Joe gives into..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Found a local shop selling them here, going out to grab them now.... for $20


----------



## lilboozy

No impressions yet?
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I have the Sony Ericsson HPM-78 so not really interested in the MH1C but I did grab a couple new phones...
> The ECCI PR200MKII version(usually $40-$44 shipped but Light In The Box had them for $24.99 shipped)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

They're in my ears right now the mh1c


----------



## Prakhar

Impressions?


----------



## Alberto01

For those interested in trying new tubes in your hybrid tube amplifiers:
   
  I asked Peter Cheung, from Indeed Hi-Fi Lab what tube he liked the best for his Indeed G3 hybrid tube headphone amplifier.  This was his reply:
   
  [size=10pt]Hello Alberto,
 In fact that, NOS 5814 is good enough for G3; but I like Russia 6N23P(OTK) more, it fit to my taste, and RCA 6DJ8 is very good too.
 Regards
 Peter[/size]
   
  That seems to be the same tube that is included in the Project Sunrise hybrid tube amplifier, from Garage 1217:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=project+sunrise&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=project+sunrise+amplifier&_sacat=0
   
   
   
  This is what he (Peter Cheung) is selling on eBay:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_stpos=33028&_fcid=1&gbr=1&_localstpos=33028&_sacat=0&_clu=2&_nkw=indeed+g3&_sop=15
   
  He usually has auctions for this amp (Indeed G3) with the NOS 5814 tube, starting at $0.01.  They end up selling from $45 up to $90 (+$20 for shipping).  I got one of those for a winning bid of $67,66 (+$20 for shipping) and have added two 40mm fans (one to each heat sink), to keep it cool all the time.


----------



## Dsnuts

The idea of changing tubes for a bit different sound is actually very cool.
   
  An added observation on my Bravo Amp. I have been using this almost non stop. Just about everything I hook up to it shines with this amp. I plug it to my fire phoenix through RCA and it warms up the sound. I throw my clip on this thing and it transforms the sound to greatness I would have never thought the clip of all things would sound like. My Sony Z is even better. It sounds even better than I remember it last time I tried the clip n bravo combo.
   
  The MH1C on this combo sounds too good to believe. On an interesting note. I got a PM from Sead the engineer that made the MH1C that the MH1C does scale very well to amping. Someting I figured out but now have verification from the man that made it.
   
  Throw your portable amps if you got em with the MH1C and you guys will be rewarded with bigger more fuller dynamics than not using an amp. It is awesome how well it scales to more power.
   
  @Joe. Look forward to hear what you have to say about those. Yes the cord sucks but the sound will definitely make up for it. Also the bass end is a bit boomy on open box. I noticed my pair the sound is much cleaner tighter than when I first heard them. I would give them a good overnight burn in. I will 2nd ClieOS recommendation for at least 100 hours to get the best sound from them.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

MH1C
Damn that treble is SMOOTH. Not the most energetic but you can always bump it up if you want. Bass is a bit muddy for my tastes but EQing it down solves it

Just plugged them into my test setup at home and again damn that treble is SMOOTH. In terms of peak height even smoother than the Etymotic MC5 with its one big peak, with the MH1C so far I can only hear a wide gentle little hill. Just like the engineer promised. (his provided graph shows 3 small peaks. I can't even find that much)


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Here are more initial impressions:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/634193/sony-mh1-r-d-story-and-discussion/15#post_8831674


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> MH1C
> Damn that treble is SMOOTH. Not the most energetic but you can always bump it up if you want. Bass is a bit muddy for my tastes but EQing it down solves it
> Just plugged them into my test setup at home and again damn that treble is SMOOTH. In terms of peak height even smoother than the Etymotic MC5 with its one big peak, with the MH1C so far I can only hear a wide gentle little hill. Just like the engineer promised. (his provided graph shows 3 small peaks. I can't even find that much)


 
  so true, makes everything sound so cohesive and natural, and doesnt forget to show you bass. not as much a headbanger as the R1, but a pleasure.
  The mh1c are really bassier than the xba-3?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> MH1C
> Damn that treble is SMOOTH. Not the most energetic but you can always bump it up if you want. Bass is a bit muddy for my tastes but EQing it down solves it
> Just plugged them into my test setup at home and again damn that treble is SMOOTH. In terms of peak height even smoother than the Etymotic MC5 with its one big peak, with the MH1C so far I can only hear a wide gentle little hill. Just like the engineer promised. (his provided graph shows 3 small peaks. I can't even find that much)


 

 This is Joes way of saying he is impressed..We have another fan.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> so true, makes everything sound so cohesive and natural, and doesnt forget to show you bass. not as much a headbanger as the R1, but a pleasure.
> The mh1c are really bassier than the xba-3?


 
  By a good margin.  But the XBA-3's have a lot of bass for being BA.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> so true, makes everything sound so cohesive and natural, and doesnt forget to show you bass. not as much a headbanger as the R1, but a pleasure.
> The mh1c are really bassier than the xba-3?


 

 There is certainly more mid bass and sub bass.. But you guys know me and my bass preference. I don't think the XBA-3 would sound correct with more bass. It is perfect with the level of bass it has. The bass end is more accurate to the tune than anything yet it is not neutral in bass. It is very solid bass end but not bass head at all. It has enough bass end to make  hip hop tracks sound correct and not lacking which is one of the aspects I love about the XBA-3.  And the big surprise. dweaver did a test for sub bass and the MDR-1R seem to have less sub bass than the XBA-3 which is a surprise.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

dsnuts said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > MH1C
> ...




It makes parametric equalization unnecessary... that for me is a breakthrough I've never found with any IEM at any price.

These can score above 10 (ie. space previously only reserved for parametric EQ'ed quality) on my review scale with just a tone control to tame the bass. Not even the self-crowned king of accuracy the etys can do that. If covering the bass port can adjust the bass to my liking mind=blown :basshead:

Oh yes I'm a fan. Imma like I need to buy ten of these


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> There is certainly more mid bass and sub bass.. But you guys know me and my bass preference. I don't think the XBA-3 would sound correct with more bass. It is perfect with the level of bass it has. The bass end is more accurate to the tune than anything yet it is not neutral in bass. It is very solid bass end but not bass head at all. It has enough bass end to make  hip hop tracks sound correct and not lacking which is one of the aspects I love about the XBA-3.  And the big surprise. dweaver did a test for sub bass and the MDR-1R seem to have less sub bass than the XBA-3 which is a surprise.


 
  Thanks, then i guess the TF10 would have more of a kick if i remember right. I have a pair of xba-3 on the way, but i may just end up preferring the mh1c... I hope not.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would add these to your thread Joe. ClieOS gave them his prestigious SONIC DIAMOND.
   
  I gave it this the top award
 Yes it is the first ever Golden nut award.  I think it is safe to say these will win the triple crown of budget fi.


----------



## waynes world

daveyostrow said:


> Thanks, then i guess the TF10 would have more of a kick if i remember right. I have a pair of xba-3 on the way, but i may just end up preferring the mh1c... I hope not.




I don't think it'll happen, but if I end up liking my mh1c's more than the xba3's, I'll get over it pretty quick (as I count the savings lol!). But like I said, it won't happen.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

well, I didn't like the XBA-3 that much when I was auditioning them... but maybe I just assumed I was hearing the usual treble spikes and marked them down with my preconception. If mid-tier Sonys all have this magic treble-resonance cancelling technology I have to give their whole line a whole new long hard look...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Thanks, then i guess the TF10 would have more of a kick if i remember right. I have a pair of xba-3 on the way, but i may just end up preferring the mh1c... I hope not.


 

 Oh I wouldnt worry about that. I know these MH1Cs are great but you will understand why the XBA-3 is superior. I didn't know you ended up getting one. Lol. I am finding more and more guys getting them. I think even more once people understand at what level of refinement the XBA-3 represents over the MH1C. I like the sounds of both but once you hear the XBA-3 everything will be clear why the MSRP on those were $300. 
   
  So what do you get when you refine the sound on the MH1C? I mentioned the MH1C has around 80% of the sound on the XBA-3. The other 20% is more polish. Sound positioning no other earphone can touch.,Instrument separation, timbre, tonality and detail like you guys wouldn't believe. Wider and out of your head stage.. Faster speed. Almost a holographic type 3D layering to the sound that is shocking when realized for the first time.. .It is technically and sonically a superior phone and clearly separates itself from the MH1C.  Enjoyment wise I love em both. But at the end of the day I grab my XBA-3 and treat my ears to some ear candy every night before I go to bed..
   
  The XBA-3 is basically the high end equivalent to the MH1C.


----------



## daveyostrow

soundstage is the key word for me. TF10 is up there, some ppl grabbing the R1 over them. maybe im missing something, but they are now sold.
  thanks for the input, you make me excite.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The XBA-3 is basically the high end equivalent to the MH1C.


 
   
  Nice. I was interested in the 3s and now I've got a pair of MH1Cs heading my way. I'll get to see what all you guys are raving about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## gmcmage

Man, these great value headphones will bite my wallet little by little.


----------



## Omnom

Does an amp like the E6 work for the MH1C?
 I mostly use my IEMs on the go, so I need a portable amp if anything.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I don't think these need an amp at all, they sound amazing out of my phone. But if you want to, my e17 can comfortably drive them at 0dB gain so I think an e6 should be just fine.


----------



## Omnom

Oh great, just making sure aye!
  Anyway,
  How would the MH1C compare to the FX40 or even the FX31?
 They sound like they would be quite similar, but I don't have the FX40 or FX31 myself.
  Can't wait to the arrival of the MH1C!!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I heard the FXD80 and it is a hissy mess for me, huge treble resonance issues there. If the fx40 is like an fxd lite I can't see hoq it holss a candle to the mh1c


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Hey, it was supposed to be 'the best kept secret'. You'll the one that keeps shouting around, not me


 
   
  Yup, and when he shouts, my wallet hurts ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> It makes parametric equalization unnecessary... that for me is a breakthrough I've never found with any IEM at any price.
> These can score above 10 (ie. space previously only reserved for parametric EQ'ed quality) on my review scale with just a tone control to tame the bass. Not even the self-crowned king of accuracy the etys can do that. If covering the bass port can adjust the bass to my liking mind=blown
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would add these to your thread Joe. ClieOS gave them his prestigious SONIC DIAMOND.
> 
> I gave it this the top award
> Yes it is the first ever Golden nut award.  I think it is safe to say these will win the triple crown of budget fi.


 
   
  Wow !    ...highly recommended by 3 of the top most influential reviewers here in Head'fi !
  Bye, bye !   ...I'm off to ebay to order mine !                   
   
   
   
   
  ...wait a minute, almost forgot I've already order last week at $21.99 when "somebody" kept shouting about it !


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh great, just making sure aye!
> Anyway,
> How would the MH1C compare to the FX40 or even the FX31?
> They sound like they would be quite similar, but I don't have the FX40 or FX31 myself.
> Can't wait to the arrival of the MH1C!!!


 

 versus the FX40.
  notes on the Mh1c are thicker, fuller, and more realistic.
  mids on the mh1c are more "there".
  treble on the mh1c is SMOOOOOTH. fx40 has some sibilance/harshness depending on what your ear is sensitive to.
  I can't decide on the subbass and bass but I prefer the mh1c.
  It blends sooo well with the mids.


----------



## kwerdenker

Amazon.de/DHL is killing me. My MH1Cs are stuck in transportation limbo for days now and I have no idea when I'll get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This thing always seems to happen with the stuff I want the most...
   
  On a sidenote: anybody from europe has a cheap source for the XBA-3? I couldn't find anything less than 180€ and that's a bit much for me. I'm just preparing in case I like the sound of the MH1C enough to consider the upgrade.


----------



## BGRoberts

Price of the MH1C's is going up on Amazon.
  They're $27.90 this morning, presumably due to "the head-fi effect"
  ~BG


----------



## atomikn00b

The following short evaluation is based on memory.
   
  When I had the re-262's, I thought. wow. this is great. I can hear how low it extend but if only that subbass/bass region was boosted a bit so the sound level matches the rest (mids and highs).
  I think these mh1c's accomplish that.
   
  Keep in mind that is from memory.
  Can't comment on the technical aspects but as for as for frequency response, that is definitely what I hear.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> Price of the MH1C's is going up on Amazon.
> They're $27.90 this morning, presumably due to "the head-fi effect"
> ~BG


 

 wired headset rank jumped from about 45 to 25 too.
  ebay price is also up.
   
  purchasing two or 3 more before it shoots too close to msrp.


----------



## bjaardker

Glad I got my order in on the Mh1c's before they jumped in price again...Should be arriving in the next 24 hours.

 Curious to hear what the hype is all about.


----------



## dustdevil

Finally got to hear a few earphones that was/is on the title on this thread(most of them have only been in my ears for about 30 seconds or so), firstly the jvc fxd 60, it sounded extremely airy, more airier than anything I have heard, with a mild v shape sound to it, and sounds really crisp too. I've then listened to the sony xb90ex, really strong subbass, subbass is present even on songs that are light on bass, however the highs are recessed imo. I've also listened to the jvc fx3x and they have a pretty v-shaped sound, everything sounded crisp, perhaps slightly less than the fxd60. Didn't bought any of them as I own too many earphones now and I dont' even get to use them all regualarly


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> Finally got to hear a few earphones that was/is on the title on this thread(most of them have only been in my ears for about 30 seconds or so), firstly the jvc fxd 60, it sounded extremely airy, more airier than anything I have heard, with a mild v shape sound to it, and sounds really crisp too. I've then listened to the sony xb90ex, really strong subbass, subbass is present even on songs that are light on bass, however the highs are recessed imo. I've also listened to the jvc fx3x and they have a pretty v-shaped sound, everything sounded crisp, perhaps slightly less than the fxd60. Didn't bought any of them as I own too many earphones now and I dont' even get to use them all regualarly


 
  no offence but 30 seconds of listening won't give you any reliable impressions...


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> no offence but 30 seconds of listening won't give you any reliable impressions...


 

 yep.
  for the earphones in this thread that i have tried, when I first heard them for about a minute I thought the same.
  Then I burned them in for almost two weeks and listened to them for about an hour or two.
  impressions were completely different.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Even though incomplete, you can have reliable impressions in just 30 seconds with headphones that have already been fully burned in.  That is so, if you are the person that set up the sound source and it is a familiar source to your ears, you have experienced ears and the headphones have an outstanding sound trait or flaw.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Even though incomplete, you can have reliable impressions in just 30 seconds with headphones that have already been fully burned in.  That is so, if you are the person that set up the sound source and it is a familiar source to your ears, you have experienced ears and the headphones have an outstanding sound trait or flaw.


 
   
  I'm sure that's true. What's very tricky for me is trying to resist the temptation to test them out (and form an opinion) straight out of the box lol!


----------



## german103

are mh1c worth getting over the fx101?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





german103 said:


> are mh1c worth getting over the fx101?


 

 absolutly


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





german103 said:


> are mh1c worth getting over the fx101?


 
  I just got my mh1c today. They destroy my fx101 out of the box, and I really liked my 101s. Don't even bother lol.


----------



## soil111

I ordered FX40 before I ordered the MH1c. Which shall I keep? I can't open and test it than return it. will MH1c kill FX40 or they are different animal?
   
  another question:
   
  How about XBA-1 compare to MH1c? bestbuy has XBA-1 on clearance for $42.
   
  Thanks


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





soil111 said:


> I ordered FX40 before I ordered the MH1c. Which shall I keep? I can't open and test it than return it. will MH1c kill FX40 or they are different animal?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Sounds like the 2 are totally different animals. I'm really REALLY preferential toward JVC's Carbon Nanotube drivers and their amazing separation in the sound.

 I'm looking forward to the MH1C and how everyone describes them as having such a smooth sound. But the only reason I'm not ordering another pair of FX40s is because I already have the HA-S500s. Otherwise I'd be getting more of that sweet sweet CNT action.


----------



## Omnom

Oh man, 
  I'm not debating whether or not I need a bassy IEM, the FX3X!
  But the MH1C and R1 and still coming...
  LOL


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





soil111 said:


> I ordered FX40 before I ordered the MH1c. Which shall I keep? I can't open and test it than return it. will MH1c kill FX40 or they are different animal?
> 
> another question:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  MH1C much better than the FX40.


----------



## TheGame21x

Well, after seeing the massive amount of hype coming from this thread and ClieOS's on the MH1, I went ahead and ordered a pair from Amazon a couple days ago and they got here today. I'm listening to them now as I write this with virtually no burn in time and...
   
  Wow.
   
  I just...wow.
   
  Best IEMs I've heard for the $22 I paid for them...and the others aren't even close.
   
  Talk about value. These things are incredible.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Well, after seeing the massive amount of hype coming from this thread and ClieOS's on the MH1, I went ahead and ordered a pair from Amazon a couple days ago and they got here today. I'm listening to them now as I write this with virtually no burn in time and...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


 

 haha i just got mines in from amazon as well. Initial impressions was kinda underwhelming.... DAT BASS LoL was the only that was coming through, vocals sounded tiny recessed, mids were masked by the BIG DEEP BASS. The sound is REALLY smooth, maybe too smooth coming from the JVC camp. Therefore highs/ treble felt lacking. 
   
  BUT, like how my S500s sounded on open box, I can pick out that small refined details in the sound even though the bass was masking a lot of it.  So in the burner it goes, hope couple of hours will tighten up the bass, and allow the highs/ mids to come through a bit. More impressions to come.........
   
  Oh on the built quality of this thing, man the flat cord is so soft and nice with a really attractive looking small housing/ 3.5mm audio connector which made my philips SHE5105, also with the flat cord feels like some cheapo Dollar Store IEMs, esp that cheap looking brown plastic housing. Just too bad it is a goofy looking J-cord set up like many of you have said. The tips on these things are amazing, best seal/ soft tips I have ever seen/ used on any IEM. Isolation is really good with these tips, me likey!!!


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha i just got mines in from amazon as well. Initial impressions was kinda underwhelming.... DAT BASS LoL was the only that was coming through, vocals sounded tiny recessed, mids were masked by the BIG DEEP BASS. The sound is REALLY smooth, maybe too smooth coming from the JVC camp. Therefore highs/ treble felt lacking.
> 
> BUT, like how my S500s sounded on open box, I can pick out that small refined details in the sound even though the bass was masking a lot of it.  So in the burner it goes, hope couple of hours will tighten up the bass, and allow the highs/ mids to come through a bit. More impressions to come.........
> 
> Oh on the built quality of this thing, man the flat cord is so soft and nice with a really attractive looking small housing/ 3.5mm audio connector which made my philips SHE5105, also with the flat cord feels like some cheapo Dollar Store IEMs, esp that cheap looking brown plastic housing. Just too bad it is a goofy looking J-cord set up like many of you have said. The tips on these things are amazing, best seal/ soft tips I have ever seen/ used on any IEM. Isolation is really good with these tips, me likey!!!


 

 make sure the tip you're using isn't too big for your ears.
 If i use bigger tips, the majority of the sound gets blocked.
 So. in addition to burning.
 make sure your tips are right.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> make sure the tip you're using isn't too big for your ears.
> If i use bigger tips, the majority of the sound gets blocked.
> So. in addition to burning.
> make sure your tips are right.


 

 I think the medium tips that came with these sony's are perfect for me. The seal/ isolation is amazing, so I don't think there is any blockage. I tried one size down from the stock sized tips and the seal wasn't as good, kinda falls out of my ear too easily.  BUT i love the tips that came with these, super comfy!


----------



## TheGame21x

I must concur with sfwalcer on the quality of the tips these come with. Aside from Sony's own Hybrids, these are the best pack in tips I've ever used. I don't know why other manufacturers can't match these but the softness and pliable nature of these tips just makes them fit perfectly in my ear with little irritation, even after hours (literally) of them being in my ears. Very impressed.
   
  Geez, every genre I try with these is just...great. So smooth and even throughout the range, Treble seems a bit recessed but since I tend to prefer relaxed treble anyway, that's just a bonus. The sub-bass presence is just...phenomenal for something so inexpensive.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> BUT, like how my S500s sounded on open box, I can pick out that small refined details in the sound even though the bass was masking a lot of it.  So in the burner it goes, hope couple of hours will tighten up the bass, and allow the highs/ mids to come through a bit. More impressions to come.........


 
   
  I'm still waiting on my mh1c's. Had to settle for the xba3's in the meantime 
   
  What I'm liking about these xba3's is that there is no burn in required. If burn in helps them, then that's just a bonus.
   
  I was a-b'ing them a bit with the brainwavz r1's. This has been interesting. I love the bass on the r1's. Boom! I guess a part of me is a bass-head after all lol! Although the xba'3 bass isn't as strong, it's there, and has been said before, it's very accurate and detailed - as are the xba3's mids and highs. For me with the r1's, I initially am wowed by the bass, and I enjoy the overall sound (even if the mids and highs are more veiled and less detailed). But with the xba3's, I just find myself paying way more attention listening to the music, hearing things that I haven't heard before, and getting lost in the music.
   
  It's still early in the game, but I guess what I'm saying is that the r1's are really quite great for the price, and the xba3's are rather amazing (especially at the price I paid).
   
  Once my fxd70's have burned in a bit, I'll let them into the fight, as well as the mh1c's when I get them


----------



## Dsnuts

Are you sure you don't want to sell them? I got a friend that want a pair..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Are you sure you don't want to sell them? I got a friend that want a pair..


 
   
  If you're talking about the xba3's, the more I listen to them, the less the likelihood of me selling them. And I'm not having any luck *not* listening to them.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm still waiting on my mh1c's. Had to settle for the xba3's in the meantime
> 
> What I'm liking about these xba3's is that there is no burn in required. If burn in helps them, then that's just a bonus.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can't wait for this epic battle. FIGHT!!! But it is 2 against one though haha poor JVC. 
   
  Yeah, i am a bass lover like you as well, and what is shocking is how much bass these MH1Cs have on open box, and if they have like 80% of the sound of your new XBA3's oh man oh man, you're gonna love them. Its like the Brainwavz R1 and the XBA3s got together and made a baby. LoL
   
  HYPED!!! I want my sonic diamonds or golden nuts or whatevers now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Are you sure you don't want to sell them? I got a friend that want a pair..


 
   
  haha, why don't you just ask WAYNE to help you buy a pair from FutureShop??? WAYNE seems like a nice trustworthy guy. For once those Canadians has an advantage over us here in the states.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am just testing him. See if he is hearing correct. I get to mess with people on my thread. You guys know this.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am just testing him. See if he is hearing correct. I get to mess with people on my thread. You guys know this.


 

 LoL thought you were serious since those sony were such a great deal on FS, GET ME A PAIR WAYNE ASAP! Just joking, man pretty excited that i will hear on MH1Cs what WAYNE is hearing on his XBA3s.  You got me, good trolling nuts.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL thought you were serious since those sony were such a great deal on FS, GET ME A PAIR WAYNE ASAP! Just joking, man pretty excited that i will hear on MH1Cs what WAYNE is hearing on his XBA3s.  You got me, good trolling nuts.


 
   
  If I continue ear-orgasming over these things, then I might help out a few trusted head-fi buddies get theirs if they come on sale again. Yes, I'm thinking of you sf, and I'm thinking of you rickster. Boys, these xba3's are like the fxd70's on some sort of 3d-roids. Nuff' said.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If I continue ear-orgasming over these things, then I might help out a few trusted head-fi buddies get theirs if they come on sale again. Yes, I'm thinking of you sf, and I'm thinking of you rickster. Boys, these* xba3's* are like the* fxd70's* on some sort of* 3d-roids*. Nuff' said.


 
 just go there.........nuff' said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for ruining my FXD70s for me. LoL I hate you WAYNE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Burn those in and tell me later how you LOVES the 70s over the XBA3s OK!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Can't wait for this epic battle. FIGHT!!! But it is 2 against one though haha poor JVC.


 
   
  Don't forget that I can always throw my heavyweight s500's into the ring lol!
   
  But even if it's just the fxd70's in battle, they are going be worthy - I can already tell that they are pretty friggin' amazing actually. I haven't listened to them nearly enough yet, but I can tell that they are wonderfully detailed and enjoyable to listen to.
   
  Edit: I just read your last post - lol! We'll let those 70's burn baby burn for a few more days. Then, prepare for battle!!!
   
  Quote:  





> Yeah, i am a bass lover like you as well, and what is shocking is how much bass these MH1Cs have on open box, and if they have like 80% of the sound of you.


 
   
  Man, if those mh1c's actually provide 80% of the xba3's sound, I will be completely blown away with them.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Don't forget that I can always throw my heavyweight s500's into the ring lol!
> 
> But even if it's just the fxd70's in battle, they are going be worthy - I can already tell that they are pretty friggin' amazing actually. I haven't listened to them nearly enough yet, but I can tell that they are wonderfully detailed and enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> ...


 
  haha me too, can't wait BURN BABY BURN!!!
   
  Good to know you are liking those 70s as well, they are kinda of a odd ball in sound signature so you might ending liking them a lot more when your honeymoon phase is over with your XBA3s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a feeling it is not gonna happen anytime soon though. ha


----------



## sfwalcer

OH YEAH!!!
   
  Now we are cooking, with just a couple hours of stewing in the burn-in station, these Sony MH1Cs are coming along nicely. The veil is lifting (vocals/ voices no longer as tiny), bass is tighter and more controlled, hearing a ton of sparkle along with the mids and highs coming through. I can hear a lot more refinement in the sound, with lots of little details shinning through in the music. 
   
  This is what I am talking about, man I am kinda scared that i might like this over my FXD70s cuz it's SOOOOO SMOOTH with crazy amounts of detail and BASS. Maybe this was the upgrade I wanted out of FX40s. LoL 
   
  Back to burning these bad bois.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Man, if those mh1c's actually provide 80% of the xba3's sound, I will be completely blown away with them.


 
  That's why I FORCED MYSELF with every ounce of my being to stay home that night and not rush out to the local Future Shop and grab a pair. I HOPE that for now anyhow, the MH1C will hit %80 that for me, so with one of those incoming... 
_*Incoming*_ is pretty suitable for this BARRAGE of suggestions in this battleground here.  TAKE COVER ANOTHER ONE! Hope it doesn't hit your wallet! [ _people stumbling around in a sonic daze after being hit yet again in here_ ]
   
  I opted for a T-PEOS H-100 instead of the XBA3 that's rapidly approaching through the stormy waves and should break the surface any day. It's already helped to perform electronic stealthing  on my wallet so I'm immune for now.
  Perhaps it will prove to be a strategic blunder, or turn the tide of the battle as a solid reinforcement to my defences.


----------



## jankydude

I feel like the only thing left for me to is send my MH1C's off to a custom company for them to reshell with a better cable which is really the only thing I can complain about, but since I got em for $20 I can easily look past it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jankydude said:


> I feel like the only thing left for me to is send my MH1C's off to a custom company for them to reshell with a better cable which is really the only thing I can complain about, but since I got em for $20 I can easily look past it.


 
   
  Completely agreed.
  Or make a crafty friend here at head-fi and have them do a re-cable for you free. LoL Calling out all crafty moddsters, can a brother get a re-wire for cheap?


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Completely agreed.
> Or make a crafty friend here at head-fi and have them do a re-cable for you free. LoL Calling out all crafty moddsters, can a brother get a re-wire for cheap?


 
  +1


----------



## sulkoudai

my MH1C should be here soon.


----------



## nick n

Dsnuts you said you aren't letting anything get in the way ( so far ) of the HA-FXT90 . Why those in particular? And which version the limited "L2" sure looks _classy_.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Dsnuts you said you aren't letting anything get in the way ( so far ) of the HA-FXT90 . Why those in particular? And which version the limited "L2" sure looks _classy_.


 

 not the FXT90.
  the FXZ200


----------



## dustdevil

I have been searching the whole thread looking for comments on the differences(in terms of sound quality) between the jvc fxd60, 70 and 80 and I've found nothing, I know it is somewhere in the thread but am too lazy to search through a 300 pages thread, so can someone post the differences between these 3 models again?


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> I have been searching the whole thread looking for comments on the differences(in terms of sound quality) between the jvc fxd60, 70 and 80 and I've found nothing, I know it is somewhere in the thread but am too lazy to search through a 300 pages thread, so can someone post the differences between these 3 models again?


 

 I haven't seen as much about the 60, but I know that the 70 is the most neutral of the 3.


----------



## kwerdenker

I finally got my MH1Cs today and immediately put them and my current Xears TD-4 through my playlist of testsongs (and then some...). My first impressions after a couple hours: I don't want to listen to them anymore...
   
   
   
   
  ...and with "them" I mean my TD4s.
   
  Listening to the MH1Cs, I start to understand what you guys mean, when talk about things like instrument seperation, stage, texture, etc. That stuff I almost immediately start to miss when I compare the sonys to the xears. It's more apparent in some tracks than in others but it's there.
   
  When listening to the theme of the new bond movie, on the MH1Cs I can hear Adele like she's standing in a room and the instruments are setup behind her. The clarity of the single instruments and her voice is phenomenal. On the TD4s on the other hand the sound is more "packed" and they also tend to mush everything (her voice, the different instruments) together.




   
  On other tracks, like the following, the TD4s sound not really that bad. They have good clarity and are not to forward. The MH1Cs have a lot more details though. I can suddenly differentiate between the single strings they hit because they have a kind of physicality to them.




(I hope this is the right video... can't really check it because of the problems Youtube has with the GEMA in germany)
   
  Concerning the bass, I would say the TD4s have more power but less control. They produce more of a "thump" which also sometimes threatens to overpower the other ranges. The sonys still have quite a lot of it though. For most people it's probably more than enough.
  I always liked the bass on the TD series and I still do for the power but considering the quality of the bass, the MH1C win.
   
  So these are my first impressions right out of the box (or plastic bag in this case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I'll put them on the burner and see how/if the sound changes for me but I already like them a lot!
  I hope my incoming XB90EX will produce a similar sound just with more power to the bass, that would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S.: Who came up with this stupid idea to make the J-cord splitter point *DOWNWARDS*? I'm not that much against J-cord like most here but this is just ridiculous. Other than that I find the cable is really ok and not that much a spawn of hell


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> So these are my first impressions right out of the box (or plastic bag in this case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  You will like the Xb90EX. I don't know what the MHC1 sounds like, but IIRC DSnuts said that it is similar, but the sound should be bigger overall. maybe DSnuts will chime in and give some info 
   
  two things to consider though : stock tips that come with the XB90EX really are a bottleneck for the sound and Burn in Helps a LOT! burn them in long and hard


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> You will like the Xb90EX. I don't know what the MHC1 sounds like, but IIRC DSnuts said that it is similar, but the sound should be bigger overall. maybe DSnuts will chime in and give some info
> 
> two things to consider though : stock tips that come with the XB90EX really are a bottleneck for the sound and Burn in Helps a LOT! burn them in long and hard


 
  Which tips would you recommend? I think someone mentioned something about auvio tips but they seem to be a radioshack thing and thus are not available here in germany. I was considering something from comply because I always preferred foam and they are mentioned in the forum quite often.
   
  Apropos tips: the tips from the MH1C are really fantastic! Other mentioned they are worth the price alone and I would tend to agree. Great fit and isolation.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Which tips would you recommend? I think someone mentioned something about auvio tips but they seem to be a radioshack thing and thus are not available here in germany. I was considering something from comply because I always preferred foam and they are mentioned in the forum quite often.
> 
> Apropos tips: the tips from the MH1C are really fantastic! Other mentioned they are worth the price alone and I would tend to agree. Great fit and isolation.


 
   
   
  I think that the tips that come with MHC1 are wider bored compared to sony hybrids, right? use them on XB90EX too  or you could get Meelec tips, one of these:
   
http://www.meelec.com/category_s/383.htm
   
  currently I'm using tips that came with my able planet and are really similar to the meelecs' but meelec tips are even more comfortable, because of the more bubbled shape  as for meelecs, someone said somewhere here that clear tips are better for treble response, so I would get those. heck, I'd get those tips ASAP, just saving for the JVC FXZ100
   
  almost forgot - I asked the same question about foam tips and people here didn't really recommend them - said that they are bad for high frequencies...


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I think that the tips that come with MHC1 are wider bored compared to sony hybrids, right? use them on XB90EX too  or you could get Meelec tips, one of these:
> 
> http://www.meelec.com/category_s/383.htm
> 
> ...


 

 I disagree about the meelec tips. I bought the clear ones and when I got them, they fit loose on the xb90ex.
  It's true that the bore is wider but the part that fits on the nozzle of the iem is also wider. It's actually about the same size as the ones that come with the fx40.
  I'm not the kind that spends money on tips. I tried that just to make the xb90s worth it.
 They did open up the sound quite a bit. But like I said. The fit is loose so it ended up stuck in my ear when I pulled out the xb90s just like the fx40 tips. After that one occurrence, I simply took it out, cleaned them, and put them back in the plastic bag. They're sitting in my drawer. So are the xb90s.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I disagree about the meelec tips. I bought the clear ones and when I got them, they fit loose on the xb90ex.
> It's true that the bore is wider but the part that fits on the nozzle of the iem is also wider. It's actually about the same size as the ones that come with the fx40.
> I'm not the kind that spends money on tips. I tried that just to make the xb90s worth it.
> They did open up the sound quite a bit. But like I said. The fit is loose so it ended up stuck in my ear when I pulled out the xb90s just like the fx40 tips. After that one occurrence, I simply took it out, cleaned them, and put them back in the plastic bag. They're sitting in my drawer. So are the xb90s.


 
  I just wait till my xb90s get here and then see if I like the tips or not 
   
  BTW @atomikn00b: you have the xb90s aswell as the MH1Cs, don't you? Could you maybe give me an opinion on how their sound signatures (apart from bass obviously) compare?


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> I just wait till my xb90s get here and then see if I like the tips or not
> 
> BTW @atomikn00b: you have the xb90s aswell as the MH1Cs, don't you? Could you maybe give me an opinion on how their sound signatures (apart from bass obviously) compare?


 

 you said apart from bass but in short.
  xb90 is for true bassheads. you'll be swimming in subbass and good mids. the treble is detailed but I had to adjust to it in order to hear them.
   
  mh1c does everything well.
  doesn't excel at everything but does EVERYTHING quite well.
   
  i'm not concerned about the technical aspects yet.
  my first goal in iem land was to find my preferred sound signature and mh1c was it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I disagree about the meelec tips. I bought the clear ones and when I got them, they fit loose on the xb90ex.
> It's true that the bore is wider but the part that fits on the nozzle of the iem is also wider. It's actually about the same size as the ones that come with the fx40.
> I'm not the kind that spends money on tips. I tried that just to make the xb90s worth it.
> They did open up the sound quite a bit. But like I said. The fit is loose so it ended up stuck in my ear when I pulled out the xb90s just like the fx40 tips. After that one occurrence, I simply took it out, cleaned them, and put them back in the plastic bag. They're sitting in my drawer. So are the xb90s.


 
  I just tried meelec tip that was never used before and therefor not stretched. it sits quite securely imo. it is strange that happened to you :| 
   
  btw, have you tried the MHC1 tips on XB90EX? they are wider than hybrids, right?


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> you said apart from bass but in short.
> xb90 is for true bassheads. you'll be swimming in subbass and good mids. the treble is detailed but I had to adjust to it in order to hear them.
> 
> mh1c does everything well.
> ...


 
  I think I just started on my way to know what my preferred sound signature is, so it'll be interesting to compare different ones. I'll always thought of myself as a basshead but I think it's time to experiment a bit with the other possibilities. I'll definitely keep an eye out for a good offer on the XBA-3 just because I'm curious on their refinement of the MH1Cs.
   
  P.S.: I think I caught the head-fi virus ^^


----------



## rickdohc

2 days straight picking the sony's over the fxd70's............. 

Watching EWF concert live on blueray thru my Fire Phoneix... For the second time cause once was not enough, And thas all i am gonna say..........


----------



## Dsnuts

Rick you tried listening with your MH1C on your fire Phoenix?


----------



## atomikn00b

Holy smokes.
  I hit the treble boost preset from my awesome beats app (because as I said i felt like the treble was literally begging to be let out. constantly whispering to me that what I'm hearing isn't what I should be hearing).
   
  Anyways.
  This sound. It's grea!. It's like the stock speakers in my old 1990 mazda protege with a decent subwoofer added.  And yes. I said 1990.
 Do you know how long I've been looking for that sound?!?!?!?!
  Looks like when my other two mh1c's arrive I'll be trying that suggested mod on ClieOS's thread.


----------



## rickdohc

EWF BlueRay + FP + mh1 = Heaven.......


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dustdevil said:


> I have been searching the whole thread looking for comments on the differences(in terms of sound quality) between the jvc fxd60, 70 and 80 and I've found nothing, I know it is somewhere in the thread but am too lazy to search through a 300 pages thread, so can someone post the differences between these 3 models again?


 
   
  Ericp10 and dsnuts have summarized their opinions a few times. Do an advanced search in this thread for "70" by user ericp10 or dsnuts. Here's some recent impressions by eric:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-sony-mh1c-are-for-real-pg-283-the-sony-mdr-xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/4425#post_8830249
   
  Do the same in this thread:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/612299/jvcs-micro-hd-line-revamped-for-2012-ha-fxd80-70-60


----------



## MaDOS

Hello 304 page thread...

Been lurking this thread for a while to keep up to date on the developments of the budget fi in ears that headfi has been liking. Since getting the etymotic hf3, I have been able to resist buying things from here for quite some time (basically since the 8320 and the philips she3580 were popular). These new sonys have me interested though. 

The thing that I like about the etymotics is the detail that they provide. Now, ignoring sound signatures completely, how would the sonys compare to BA etymotics? A "beater" iem that could provide a bunch of detail would be great. Also if people have them instead, how it would compare to the "ety-like" dynamic iems (re0, rexxx, etc.). I know they are just $20-$30 iems right now, but no sense spending the money if it's not going to appeal to me.

On a somewhat different note, does anyone have a picture of the "J" cord that seems to be bugging a lot of people? A quick google search gave a bunch of pictures with the cord wrapped or otherwise difficult to determine the minute details that would cause it to be irritating.

Thanks thread


----------



## daveyostrow

well, i forgot how much detail i was getting from the tf10. xba-3 bring it all out, i dont think as much kick as the tf10, or the same soundstage, but its all there.
  all those who like their bass, and like the mh1c, i cant recommend upgrading unless you want hi-fi detail, precision ect.
   
  will let my mind get used to these for a bit... i know there is no burn in on these, but i heard once that there is like an hour or two to burn, is that true?


----------



## Dsnuts

The highs for me on open box seem to be a bit metallic for me. The tweeters are the only drivers that seem to need a break in period more than the other drivers. They become much better with some use. The rest of the sound is set however.  I don't think you have to do a big volume burn in that we normally do for dynamics. Just running music through the earphones at normal volumes overnight should do it.
   
  The reason why it seems there is more bass on the TF10 is the lesser flatter mids they have that emphasized the bass end more and the they are easier to drive than the XBA-3s also. When I volume match the XBA-3 to the TF10. The bass is very comparable if not more. This was when I had both to A/B at once.  XBA-3 has better balance than the TF10 and way better tonality.. The sound stage also might not sound as wide but you will be surprised. It all depends on how a tune was recorded on the XBA-3s. I have had some tunes that sound like the stage is as wide as the actual performance took place..I am sure with some more time you will hear the differences. I bet if I sent you my TF10. You will be surprised just how much better the XBA-3 is overall.. The tuning is vastly superior imo.
   
  Just an observation. I noticed the XBA-3s don't need more power to sound their best. What I mean is even though they are harder to drive than most iems. They absolutely shine from a portable source with no amp. The SQ I am getting from just my Sony Z1060 is astounding to begin with but when amped I don't feel they scale like the MH1C does.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Here is a link where H2OFidelity explains how to fix the loose foam tips problem that you are talking about:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/2610#post_8629095
   
  You do that and you may get a tight fit on those foam tips that otherwise would have a loose fit.


----------



## nick n

everyone seems to mentioning replacement tips, no mention of the V-Moda tips? opinions...?
  Seem pretty good to me ( yeah i have some ) and the price is right. Certainly quality.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice..Joe just posted this. ClieOS you might want to tell Sead just got what is a first.A triple crown. Lol http://www.head-fi.org/t/633102/budget-iems-review-3rd-budget-review-philips-she3580-posted/30#post_8836758


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I'm usually a level-headed sounding guy but these phones will make me rave even more than the nutman because they are actually _technically_ superior to everything I've heard and "measured"!


----------



## Dsnuts

Never thought in a million years would an iem take Joe away from his SHE3580. This is a first. The funny thing is I posted on the MP8320 thread about these MH1C and guys be like what is that? Only if they knew.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice..Joe just posted this. ClieOS you might want to tell Sead just got what is a first.A triple crown. Lol http://www.head-fi.org/t/633102/budget-iems-review-3rd-budget-review-philips-she3580-posted/30#post_8836758


 

 And now we await joker's crown to make it a quadruple honor.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How does one even go about getting a crown in joker's thread?  By beating the UM Miracle?


----------



## daveyostrow

I think i hear the tweeter you speak of, will give it a few hours.
  I do believe the sony xb90s give an amazing sense of space in comparison. The adagio 3 are said to have an amazing soundstage as well. How would you compare the two?


----------



## AccioHeadphone

Anyone know how well the MH1C's pair with an iPod Classic 7th gen + Fiio E11? What are you guys using as sources?


----------



## Raguvian

Anyone try to recable the MH1C's? I've really wanted a pair, but refuse to buy them due to the mic.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Anyone try to recable the MH1C's? I've really wanted a pair, but *refuse to buy them due to the mic*.


 

 You''ll get over it when you hear their sound. LoL Then you gonna regret why you didn't buy them/ more of them when they were lower in price.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You''ll get over it when you hear their sound. LoL Then you gonna regret why you didn't buy them/ more of them when they were lower in price.


 

 what he said.
  who says you have to use the mic? Although it was meant to be used, the sound these put out is too good to pass up.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Actually I'm finding the down-splitting j-cord and mic very ergonomic. What you do is put the shirt clip on some way below the j split. Then when you use the phones, first loop the right bud around your neck and adjust the cable position so that the left and right buds will hang down your neck at equal height when you let them loose. THEN you clip the clip on your shirt at the position it finds itself in. The shirt clip will then secure the phones in a very comfortable listening position and very handy resting position (hanging just below your neck, always ready to be put on and not getting in the way of things). The down splitting j cord also puts the mic in front near your mouth when you put on the left bud, making people hear your voice better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I think i hear the tweeter you speak of, will give it a few hours.
> I do believe the sony xb90s give an amazing sense of space in comparison. The adagio 3 are said to have an amazing soundstage as well. How would you compare the two?


 

 XB90s are more deeper in stage and fairly wide too for in ears but the Adagios more wider... This being said. I would save up for the new JVC earphones due out this month..Report is. Those will have an amazing amount of stage. I just saw a post on the XBA-3 thread from Currawong mentioning how people who love the XBA-3 are gonna love the new JVCs. He was very impressed with the FXZ200 .  I am all about them now.
   
  I was so close to pulling the trigger for a CKS99. I will eventually get one but. Right now my attention is all about the JVCs. I simply cant wait.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> XB90s are more deeper in stage and fairly wide too for in ears but the Adagios more wider... This being said. I would save up for the new JVC earphones due out this month..Report is. Those will have an amazing amount of stage. I just saw a post on the XBA-3 thread from Currawong mentioning how people who love the XBA-3 are gonna love the new JVCs. He was very impressed with the FXZ200 .  I am all about them now.
> 
> I was so close to pulling the trigger for a CKS99. I will eventually get one but. Right now my attention is all about the JVCs. I simply cant wait.


 
   
   
  I'm all about them too  though, I think I'll opt for the cheaper version - want more "balanced sound, I already have bass heavy relaxed iem...


----------



## AlexRoma

My greatest recent discovery were XePort 7010 earphones and Takstar Hi 2050 headphones. Best 30$ earphones and best 60$ fullsized headphones i've head. I've even sold my DT880's because of Takstar versatility and close to bayer performance.


----------



## koreanzombie

I am enjoying these even more now, glad I got a few for $18. I can live with the cable as the sound is great. Now for those who cant stand the cable, is the xba 3 the upgrade to the mh1c without the flat cord? Also is the jvc fxd80 big enough upgrade to the mh1c to warrant a purchase?


----------



## stozzer123

MH1 > FXD80 IMO  on pure sq basis.


----------



## koreanzombie

really, i think there are quite a few who say the clarity and detail is far better on the fxd80. Hows the comfort of the fxd80 vs the mh1?


----------



## koreanzombie

Stozzer whats your current/past lineup of IEM's?


----------



## chrone

lots of great affordable iems nowadays.
   
  so the list from left to right for upgrading for a basshead with audiophiles would be as follows, right?
  philips she3580 < philips she9700/she5105 < sony mdr-eb90ex < sony mh1c < sony xba-3


----------



## kiraaaa

I can pick up a pair of Klipsch Image S4's or JVC HA-FX40's for about the same price ($30) at futureshop. Which would be better choice? I feel like the S4's have better build quality due to the flat cable.
  Durability is very important to me, but unless one sounds WAY better, then I'll sacrifice build quality. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





chrone said:


> lots of great affordable iems nowadays.
> 
> so the list from left to right for upgrading for a basshead with audiophiles would be as follows, right?
> philips she3580 < philips she9700/she5105 < sony mdr-eb90ex < sony mh1c < sony xba-3


 
   
  Chrone you been reading. This is a good summary.
   
  Quote: 





kiraaaa said:


> I can pick up a pair of Klipsch Image S4's or JVC HA-FX40's for about the same price ($30) at futureshop. Which would be better choice? I feel like the S4's have better build quality due to the flat cable.
> Durability is very important to me, but unless one sounds WAY better, then I'll sacrifice build quality. Thanks


 
   
  The S4 for that price seems like a good deal plus flat cable. Try out the S4. if you don't like the sound you can return them and try out the FX40. The FX40 is much more sturdy than they look. Plus almost no microphonics.


----------



## hitme987

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Actually I'm finding the down-splitting j-cord and mic very ergonomic. What you do is put the shirt clip on some way below the j split. Then when you use the phones, first loop the right bud around your neck and adjust the cable position so that the left and right buds will hang down your neck at equal height when you let them loose. THEN you clip the clip on your shirt at the position it finds itself in. The shirt clip will then secure the phones in a very comfortable listening position and very handy resting position (hanging just below your neck, always ready to be put on and not getting in the way of things). The down splitting j cord also puts the mic in front near your mouth when you put on the left bud, making people hear your voice better.


 

 WOW! Thanks a lot for sharing this, Now, my MH1C stays well and its so much comfortable. Im preferring this J-Cord cable, using shirt clip makes MH1C a lot more comfortable. Mic placement is also good as youve mentioned.


----------



## nihontoman

chrone said:


> lots of great affordable iems nowadays.
> 
> so the list from left to right for upgrading for a basshead with audiophiles would be as follows, right?
> philips she3580 < philips she9700/she5105 < sony mdr-eb90ex < sony mh1c < sony xba-3




For bassheads, I think xb90ex would be on top


----------



## chrone

dsnuts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thanks to you and the people in this thread!  i keep checking in whenever i can. Hehe




nihontoman said:


> For bassheads, I think xb90ex would be on top




Thanks for the advise, dude! 
Too bad there is no great sony iem i could find from the official sony store and local store here in Indonesia. I found one for the mh1c in a local forum, a guy imported and sell for USD 50+, what a ripped off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Lourdes

chrone said:


> lots of great affordable iems nowadays.
> 
> so the list from left to right for upgrading for a basshead with audiophiles would be as follows, right?
> philips she3580 < philips she9700/she5105 < sony mdr-eb90ex < sony mh1c < sony xba-3




MH1C aren't a basshead IEM, they go low but have no impact. People who think they are bass are those comparing to/used to BA's which have next to no bass.


----------



## koreanzombie

I agree with you, the mh1 doesnt have HUGE bass like the sony eb90x. I think the people who say these are bass monsters havent heard a true bass IEM. Infact these on openbox didnt have much bass and was just thumpy. When is the next discovery going to happen?


----------



## Dsnuts

When JVC releases this monster.


----------



## lilboozy

Would you say the fx101 has a more balanced mids:treble ratio than the she3580? (I know they're both v shaped)


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the SHE3580 has the better balance for highs n mids. JVC like to throw some forward sounding highs on there earphones and is evident on the FX101.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> MH1C aren't a basshead IEM, they go low but have no impact. People who think they are bass are those comparing to/used to BA's which have next to no bass.


 
   
  Well, they are not a basshead IEM per se, but it does have a lot of big/tight and great bass, which i wasn't expecting cuz didn't really read all the reviews that thoroughly. This was an fantastic surprise for me, and what I am hearing after a day in half of burning is that these does bass better than my FX101s. Well maybe not in the sub-bass department but everything else in much much more refined cuz it destroys both my FX101s and FX40s. Well it is kinda like my FX101 and FX40s got together and the outcome was these MH1Cs without their negative traits (source revealing nature with sibilance and harsh highs).  
   
   
  Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> I agree with you, the *mh1 doesnt have HUGE bass like the sony eb90x*. I think the people who say these are bass monsters havent heard a true bass IEM. Infact these on openbox didnt have much bass and was just thumpy. When is the next discovery going to happen?


 
   
  LoL if you put it THAT way, cuz the eb90x is the BASS KING right now. But the bass on these MH1Cs are AMAZING. This is the perfect amount of bass for me without it overshadowing everything else, so I can't even phantom listening to true bass monsters like the eb90x because my head would probably explode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is kinda funny cuz for me the bass on these MH1C were the most prominent thing that I heard on open box. After like a day and a half of burn-in the mids/ highs are coming through nicely and bass has tightened up.  Bass lovers will love the refinement in not just the bass but the entire sound spectrum on these MH1Cs. I feel even bassheads would be more than happy with these not just due to their cheap price but the overall quality of the sound.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, Sony Xb90EX maybe has the most amount of bass but that's not the main reason I like them - I actually dig the mids and the musicality which I have never heard with any other iem. I've already said it but the big bass actually helps with non-bassy music  bass in jazz is well weighted and actually audible, as are the lowest of low registers on organs in classical pieces... If the new FX series have same sound and presentation, but more refined and detailed, then they will be the ultimate IEMs for me  I guess people who own them here will agree that that XB90EX are not only about bass, but huge soundstage and presentation and sweet, smooth mids and laid back, but still detailed highs. 
   
  Dan, I just need the NEW JVCs. they aren't even out and I'm already hyped XD


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Stozzer whats your current/past lineup of IEM's?


 
  Probably to much to mention.
   
  Shure e2c e3c e4c 530 425 210 215
  Jvc fx101 fxd80, fx1x1 fx40
  melec m6 m9
  hisound paa-1
  yamaha eph-100 
  triple fi 10 
  super fi 5
  re262 re272
  pfe 112 
  panasonic hje900
  fx700
  ex600
  westone 4 and 2
  sm3 sm2
  mh1 and mh1c (x4)
  cube f1
   
   
   
   
  And more but im getting ashamed lol


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Probably to much to mention.
> 
> Shure e2c e3c e4c 530 425 210 215
> Jvc fx101 fxd80, fx1x1 fx40
> ...


 
   
  Thats quite a few headphones, have you found the one that suits you yet? I consider myself lucky for finding this website so late, which means I spent less to find a few pair of IEM's that I am happy with. I think some of you guys have an addiction, lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> I consider myself lucky for finding this website so late, which means I spent less to find a few pair of IEM's that I am happy with. I think some of you guys have an addiction, lol.


 
   
  Yeah, that's what I thought and said as well. Good luck staying un-addicted


----------



## stozzer123

Ones that ill probably not ever sell are my customs for obvious reasons in issues with reselling.  Apart from this Im offloading almost everything and sliming out the portable kit.  Hopefully will have finished selling stuff in January or so and just enjoy the music, im growing increasingly disinterested in the hobby.
   
  I actually miss the hje900 as I had a soft spot for their brilliance on a few levels but ultimatley the were surpassed.  I was also going to hold on to my pfe112, but as im traveling less im getting more fulls size stuff they are up for sale, the pfe are still absolutely brilliant even though they dont get credit anymore as they are so many flavours of the month.  My feeling is that if they gave them a new shell with the same sound folk would fave about how good they are and how they are better than the old ones  but thats just the way the hobby goes.
   
  I recently bought 4 pairs of the MH1, I had bought one at first, I hated the cable at first till kova's mod.  Now they might actually be the last IEM'S i purchase i bought one for the girlfriend, one to use and 2 to stock pile for armagedon   (and may add another one).  I was sceptical at first thinking oh no another non event destined for this thread but these things are a whole other level than all the ones discussed other than the (xba-3 and fad which i cant comment on as I havent tried).  The are truly top tier sounding and I cant think of anything universal they cant compete with, especially in the dynamic driver area.

 Come january I hope to be left with,
   
  Imod, c3, clip 
  Modded fostex t50rp, Superlux HD660
  Arrow amp, digizoid Zo
  JH and triple fi customs, MH1c plus whatever I use for the Gym
   
  These are products that in my time here I consider to be true greats for various reasons.  Oh and theres my full size kit and speakers but thats really off topic lol.
   
  The only thing that I know will drag me back in will be the Fiio X3


----------



## stozzer123

ill add that this is from being around this and similar sites for 10 or so years, as well as working in the audio industry in Tokyo.  Wayne is definetly right good luck staying un-addicted  lol I came here at first to find info on the shure e2c i saw at my local brick and mortar store.  Damm i loved those little things. before moving to the e3c and then e4c and so on and on and on lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> ill add that this is from being around this and similar sites for 10 or so years, as well as working in the audio industry in Tokyo.  Wayne is definetly right good luck staying un-addicted  lol I came here at first to find info on the shure e2c i saw at my local brick and mortar store.  Damm i loved those little things. before moving to the e3c and then e4c and so on and on and on lol


 
   
  Yeah. I thought that the xba3's would be rock bottom for me. But I fear that I may not have hit rock bottom yet (can you say fxz100/200 lol). Actually, I'm hoping that once I get my mh1c's, that they will blow me away _soooooooo_ much that I'll pull a stozzer and get rid of everything and be content with a $20 pair of magic-dust iem's (and my s500's of course). We'll see!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, so I ordered the MH1c, delivered this weekend but I was away, didn't get to listen to them. While I was away, my FXD80's stopped functioning out of the right side, no sound. I've been in such a Head-Frenzy of purchasing, that I'm not even sure where I got them from...I'm 90% sure must have been from ebay or Amazon, but can't find it in my previous orders on either one. Maybe I'll try JVC, see if they would be of assistance, bummed out, but the MH1c should be interesting to listen to while I sort this out. Anyone else have any reliability problems with the JVC's?


----------



## stozzer123

It just gets to a point where you ask yourself whats the point lol, stuff at the high end all so good nowadays that apart from the signature the phones have its the difference are not as huge as people claim and they embelish a fair bit.  Anyone should be extatic getting out with the mh1c (as it competes with said phones at such a cheap price) and a pair of s500 and you certainly wouldnt be missing much sonically, if you can live with knowing your gear isnt the coolest/newest/most expensive you will not really be lacking in any areas especially on the go.
   
  Take what you save and invest in something you will really here differences, I have a fully modded t50rp which came to less than £200 (plus many many hours of time)  something like that competes at the very highest end, I use a valhalla amp myself with it but I have heard not but good things about the bravo and indeed amps, maybe not on the same level but pair with a simple good dac and you have something where you will notice discernable differences.  If you are in the states you can have all that for around $250-$350 and it will flat out kill what your listening to in a similar price point in portable audio. 
   
   
  Truth be told i just found sonic bliss in my new mint 1996 Gibson Les Paul USA Pdition in TV yellow.


----------



## eke2k6

The point is that there isn't really a point. Many head-fi'ers who quit before, have returned. This is not so much because they found a flaw with their "end-game" gear, but because the journey is fun. I often ask the same questions as you, but end up buying into the latest fad.
   
  If you want to go along that line, then one could also ask what's the point in taking "life" seriously. After all, no-one gets out alive anyway. We might as well wear underwear everywhere.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> If you want to go along that line, then one could also ask what's the point in taking "life" seriously. After all, no-one gets out alive anyway. We might as well wear underwear everywhere.


 
  Umm yeh comparing life to collecting headphones.....................some head-fiers are pretty diehard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Im not saying im getting out, but out the portable section yes i am, its very expensive for little relative return.  Actually in, terms of my feeling about this thread, I didn't really get it and still dont in many ways.  That said it does throw up some fantastic iems on occasion, right now the MH1C  (although not from this thread) does give credance to the hunt for cheap but good, take something on jokers scale for example one scores and 8.4 and another 9.0.  seems like a big leep but when you compare them in real life (signature apart) you dont really hear that much difference in reality than what would make you happy.  Its a game of small incremental differences for which you pay a whopping premium not just in money but in your time reading and posting, in the quest for, slightly better treble or marginaly wider soundstage.  I think that that just how marginal differences are should be discussed a lot more around here rather than the grandstanding, I see so many newbs here so exited about moving from a fx101 to fx40 or similar stories and that is just crazy.

 Anyway thats a discussion for another thread.  Carry on


----------



## kova4a

Seriously, there's no point - it's a hobby (and probably a way of life for some people). I just can't ask myself what's the point when we're talking about a hobby. What's the point in smoking? There isn't one but I spend more than 1000 bucks per year for cigarettes. It's just something that some people like and do, like spending money on new audio gear. 
  As far as this thread is concerned I've always considered it as a way to find out the signature of an iem before you get it. I agree the scores are strictly individual and there are iems here that I'll rate lower or higher than joker but the thread's main purpose is to give you a general idea of the sound of a certain iem, its accessories and its build quility - not to make you buy this instead of that just because it has a higher score even though it's more expensive


----------



## waynes world

Firstly, I find this discussion to be very interesting, so thanks everyone.
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> It's just something that some people like and do like spending money on new audio gear.


 
   
  I hate spending money on new audio gear LOL! But there is definitely something very addictive about it!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the SHE3580 has the better balance for highs n mids. JVC like to throw some forward sounding highs on there earphones and is evident on the FX101.


 
   
  Wha?  I'd agree with you about the balance, but that's because I couldn't hear any treble on the FX101 I auditioned at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tip selection problem?  Demo pair getting borked?
   
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The point is that there isn't really a point. Many head-fi'ers who quit before, have returned. This is not so much because they found a flaw with their "end-game" gear, but because the journey is fun. I often ask the same questions as you, but end up buying into the latest fad.
> 
> If you want to go along that line, then one could also ask what's the point in taking "life" seriously. After all, no-one gets out alive anyway. We might as well wear underwear everywhere.


 
   
  That's me lol.  I was happy with the etys for so many years.  Then they broke.  Then I found a way to make $10 phones sound better than them.  And now the MH1C doesn't even need that elaborate EQ to sound better. Mmm maybe my end game gear was pretty flawed after all, nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let the journey go on!


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> What's the point in smoking?


 
   
  Chicks think you look cool and it kills the time waiting for a cab.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Chicks think you look cool and it kills the time waiting for a cab.


 
  Are you serious? Only high school students smoke because they think it makes them look mature and cool. In reality no one thinks you're cool because you smoke. I do agree it's a good way to waste some time waiting for a taxi or the bus but you might as well waste that time listening to your new iems and playing air drums - chicks dig drummers LOL


----------



## stozzer123

I wasnt being serious btw


----------



## Dsnuts

For me I was
  give them cheapo stuff that sound right. It started out with MP8320. The HTF600. and many many more and each and every single discovery has been a blast. I appreciate the on going enthusiasm the support. The open minds you guys have.. I like to think you guys are the real enthusiasts. Sure there are others on these threads that get into their high end stuff. Who don't want top of the line stuff? But reality is not everyone can afford a 2K cans and a 5K Amp. For me getting max value for money spent on gear is what it is all about..I bet I get just as much joy out of my cheapo Bravo amp and and equally cheap MH1C that sound right to my ears as these guys do with their high end gear.. Sure there is better. There always will be. But for now. I am completely happy with my $135 amp and $20 earphone..What will trump these MH1Cs and the Bravos of the world next? I am sure you guys will read about it one day on this very thread..Happy listening fellas. You guys are listening to some to of the best gear the world has to offer and the greatest part. You didn't spend that much for them.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Are you serious? Only high school students smoke because they think it makes them look mature and cool. In reality no one thinks you're cool because you smoke. I do agree it's a good way to waste some time waiting for a taxi or the bus but you might as well waste that time listening to your new iems and playing air drums - chicks dig drummers LOL


 
   
  I think that we can all agree that one of the few things that it more addictive than head-fi is nicotine. Well, at least I hope so - it took me 100 tries and Anthony Robbins to quit smoking. Oh my God, please let this audiophile habit not be as addictive!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For me I was
> give them cheapo stuff that sound right. It started out with MP8320. The HTF600. and many many more and each and every single discovery has been a blast. I appreciate the on going enthusiasm the support. The open minds you guys have.. I like to think you guys are the real enthusiasts. Sure there are others on these threads that get into their high end stuff. Who don't want top of the line stuff? But reality is not everyone can afford a 2K cans and a 5K Amp. For me getting max value for money spent on gear is what it is all about..I bet I get just as much joy out of my cheapo Bravo amp and and equally cheap MH1C that sound right to my ears as these guys do with their high end gear.. Sure there is better. There always will be. But for now. I am completely happy with my $135 amp and $20 earphone..What will trump these MH1Cs and the Bravos of the world next? I am sure you guys will read about it one day on this very thread..Happy listening fellas. You guys are listening to some to of the best gear the world has to offer and the greatest part. You didn't spend that much for them.


 
   
  LOL! And that is a _beautiful_ theory. The trick is *getting out and staying out* once you have found that miraculous and inexpensive gear. The trick is to NOT READ YOUR POSTS after that lol!


----------



## stozzer123

actually i dont smoke, but i do snus.  real swedish tobacco super strong nicotine hit without the bad stuff.

 One snus, one mh1c, one c3 and some tribe called quest = chillaxing


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I think that we can all agree that one of the few things that it more addictive than head-fi is nicotine. Well, at least I hope so - it took me 100 tries and Anthony Robbins to quit smoking. Oh my God, please let this audiophile habit not be as addictive!


 
  Too late - it's addictive. Actually, when I wake up while still in bed I grab my phone and check what's new on head-fi and after that i get up. Hell, I've ordered 2 pairs of mh1c, one of R1 and pre-ordered the new vsonic VC02 in just the past 3 weeks.


----------



## atomikn00b

dsnuts said:


> For me I was
> give them cheapo stuff that sound right. It started out with MP8320. The HTF600. and many many more and each and every single discovery has been a blast. I appreciate the on going enthusiasm the support. The open minds you guys have.. I like to think you guys are the real enthusiasts. Sure there are others on these threads that get into their high end stuff. Who don't want top of the line stuff? But reality is not everyone can afford a 2K cans and a 5K Amp. For me getting max value for money spent on gear is what it is all about..I bet I get just as much joy out of my cheapo Bravo amp and and equally cheap MH1C that sound right to my ears as these guys do with their high end gear.. Sure there is better. There always will be. But for now. I am completely happy with my $135 amp and $20 earphone..What will trump these MH1Cs and the Bravos of the world next? I am sure you guys will read about it one day on this very thread..Happy listening fellas. You guys are listening to some to of the best gear the world has to offer and the greatest part. You didn't spend that much for them.




You know what you should do on the first page of this thread?
Put a list of your golden and silver nut recipients and write a very brief sound summary of each. 
Just enough to get the reader to research more on the iem.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Too late - it's addictive. Actually, when I wake up while still in bed I grab my phone and check what's new on head-fi and after that i get up. Hell, I've ordered 2 pairs of mh1c, one of R1 and pre-ordered the new vsonic VC02 in just the past 3 weeks.


 
   
  Ok, we both need to seek help lol!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok, we both need to seek help lol!


 
  Oh, don't worry - it's not like I'm hoarding headphones. Most of the stuff I get I don't keep but gift to friends.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> actually i dont smoke, but i do snus.  real swedish tobacco super strong nicotine hit without the bad stuff.


 
   
  Had to google the snus stuff lol!:
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snus
   
  I'll be sure never to try it - I don't want to have to read _another_ Tony Robbins book lol.
   
  Quote:


> One snus, one mh1c, one c3 and some tribe called quest = chillaxing


 
   
  So, I've recently gotten into dubstep and find it rather awesome. "Tribe called quest"? Must youtube that nugget. Ok, I think that I must audition my R1/FDX70/XBA3 to a bit of tribe (since I have all three hanging over my ear at the moment lol). Any recommended track(s)? Btw, the first track I heard is pretty cool..


----------



## stozzer123

Snus not even labeled as carcinogenic and sweden has the lowest lung cancer rate in europe due to the lack of smokers compared to snusers 
   
  Sure tribe are a 90's hip hop band with q-tip.  some awsome stuff, "the anthology" is their greatest hits album and a good place to start.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Snus not even labeled as carcinogenic and sweden has the lowest lung cancer rate in europe due to the lack of smokers compared to snusers
> 
> Sure tribe are a 90's hip hop band with q-tip.  some awsome stuff, "the anthology" is their greatest hits album and a good place to start.


 
   
  Thanks! Cool - my introduction to hip-hop. Actually, I really like the Fun Luvin' Criminals (criminals, criminals..), but they're probably not hip-hop.


----------



## stozzer123

Love FLC myself,  scooby snacks, gay night, up on the hill.  Hueys a legend!


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> my introduction to hip-hop.


 
  Listen to yuck by 2 chainz, dope peddler by 2 chainz, no lie by 2 chainz, and birthday song by 2 chainz.


----------



## Prakhar

SHE3580 vs Sony MH1C in terms of bass?


----------



## atomikn00b

lilboozy said:


> Listen to yuck by 2 chainz, dope peddler by 2 chainz, no lie by 2 chainz, and birthday song by 2 chainz.




Pleeeease. If you value your ears and your mind DO NOT listen to those songs.
I repeat. DO NOT LISTEN TO THOSE SONGS.

Stick to Tribe and the like.

But of course if you're interested in hearing the absolute worst part of rap/hip-hop. Go ahead. Just don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## daveyostrow

prakhar said:


> SHE3580 vs Sony MH1C in terms of bass?


   
  The sony is the way to go... unless fit means alot to you.

   
   
  Quote:


nihontoman said:


> yeah, Sony Xb90EX maybe has the most amount of bass but that's not the main reason I like them - I actually dig the mids and the musicality which I have never heard with any other iem. I've already said it but the big bass actually helps with non-bassy music  bass in jazz is well weighted and actually audible, as are the lowest of low registers on organs in classical pieces... If the new FX series have same sound and presentation, but more refined and detailed, then they will be the ultimate IEMs for me  I guess people who own them here will agree that that XB90EX are not only about bass, but huge soundstage and presentation and sweet, smooth mids and laid back, but still detailed highs.


 
   
  I totally agree, they can be easily preferred over greats like the xba-3 in its smoothness. Sony deserves some props for their new efforts, was never a real fan of sony.
  The adagios have been in the dark for a while, I thought they were taking the bass crown... would like to hear more


----------



## ExpiredLabel

If your looking for something fresh from the usual "tribe and the like" (no offense to the golden oldies) try out Jay electronica's "my world(Nas tribute)", and "Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind". Mr. Lif's "Madness in a cup" Immortal Techniques "Positive Balance"
 And for something truly fun and interesting (super heroes vs. Mcees) Check out Last Emperor's "Secret Wars pt.1"

 Anyone looking for more after these Feel free to PM me, other than that much love to those dedicated their time to enlighten the rest of us still scratching our heads over how to get a proper EQ LOL (Yes im newb)


 P.S. If you get through all those songs and can't find one you like there's something wrong with your ears


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Go ahead. Just don't say you weren't warned.


 
   
  LOL - consider me warned!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Probably to much to mention.
> 
> Shure e2c e3c e4c 530 425 210 215
> Jvc fx101 fxd80, fx1x1 fx40
> ...


 
  Ha, mh1 x4.
  I that all current?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Pleeeease. If you value your ears and your mind DO NOT listen to those songs.
> I repeat. DO NOT LISTEN TO THOSE SONGS.
> Stick to Tribe and the like.
> But of course if you're interested in hearing the absolute worst part of rap/hip-hop. Go ahead. Just don't say you weren't warned.


 
  Got to agree with that.     he should also check out most of most of living legends stuff and madvillain 










   
   
  also dilated peoples, old bone thugs and jurrasic 5


----------



## doctorjazz

Well,, I'll take the silence on the FXD80 quality issue to mean no one else has had any problems with them. Disappointed right side went out on me, did like these iem's


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





expiredlabel said:


> Anyone looking for more after these Feel free to PM me, other than that much love to those dedicated their time to enlighten the rest of us still scratching our heads over how to get a proper EQ LOL (Yes im newb)


 
   
  I was into EQ'ing my px100ii's and modded ksc75's. Actually, I _needed_ to do that to get them sounding the way I wanted. But since I got the jvc ha-s500's, and more recently the sony xba3's, I have become a non-EQ convert (mainly because I don't feel they need it). I found this is especially helpful when switching from my clip-zip to you tube or soundcloud or tuniein radio on my phone (where you can't really EQ, at least as far as I am aware).
   
  So, I was (am still am) quite happy becoming a "non-EQ" snob. But now I have been introduced to some of Joe Blogg's theories, so I'm just back to being confused!


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Ha, mh1 x4.
> I that all current?


 
  Nah not current only have my customs (keeping) and pfe left (they are for sale to) and have 3x mh1 (plus one for the gf).
   
  Op asked what i have had.  To much lol, some photos in my profile.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

HAha yea same here man, I use winamp to listen to all my flac files. Only references I have with IEM's are the CC51's and the recently coveted MH1C's. Like you I came across Joe's posts on EQ's and such and got me curious. Been tweeking em here and there and while I can say with much confidence I'm new to all this, I am finding a favorable difference with the tuning of EQ. Once I get my head around it a bit more im sure I'll be more than pleased (not that Im not already) with what I'll drive these MH1C to.

 Another fun sound to check out with these buds is FLYING LOTUS's Roberta flack in FLAC  his album L.A. 1X3 is pretty solid all around unlike some of his other albums I've come to find which are sprinkled with SOME get up and go tracks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Well,, I'll take the silence on the FXD80 quality issue to mean no one else has had any problems with them. Disappointed right side went out on me, did like these iem's


 

 This doesn't seem to be a common issue for the FXD. Mines are going strong and still sound great. I did hear of one other person on the FXD thread that had one side cut out on him. For the most part I don't see these having issues. Sucks regardless. I try to take care of all my earphones but it happens.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Got to agree with that.     he should also check out most of most of living legends stuff and madvillain
> 
> also dilated peoples, old bone thugs and jurrasic 5


 
   
  I checked out the legends and the madvillain. Cool - thanks! I'll be sure to check out the others also.
   
  Makes me realize that in addition to FLC, I have been listening to these quasi-hip-hop *friggin' classics* for a while


----------



## doctorjazz

Playing Fountains of Wayne's newest disc on mh1c's, fresh out of "box", haven't heard the bass-head phones mentioned before, but these have serious bottom end chops-not taking over the music, but moving it along, "pace" the audiophile press likes to call it, they rock.


----------



## nihontoman

And finally it came to discoveries in the hip-hop realm LOL 
   
  Need good lyrics and beats? All of you guys should check out Sadistic, Grieves, CunninLynguists, Richie Cunning, Asheru & Blue Black of the Unspoken Heard, Cyne, bop Alloy. Most of these guys aren't very well known but do have really good stuff, for example,  Asheru & Blue Black of the Unspoken Heard are imo kings of Jazz-hop:






   
  also, Richie Cunning isn't really far way imo:
   




   
  this guy has one of the best beats around, not to mention the lyrics. please, just give a listen - for many of you, this will be like a revelation 
   
  The next one, Cyne is that really awesome group, with old school hip-hop, just listen to these beats:





   
  and another good one from them:





   
  pure chillaxation:
   




   
  If you know where from the sampling is made, then you are awesome 
   
  Marcus D, the beat maker of Bop-Alloy:
   




   
   
  CunninLynguists - these guys are just genial. wordplay is everything about them, just check this one out:





   
  Sadistik - god, this guy has one of the best flows ever, not to mention great lyrics:
   




   
  Grieves - no comments, just listen and enjoy:




   
   
  last but not least - me most recent discovery. This guy has awesome voice:
   




   
   
  Enjoy. all above is highly recommended by me, you won't regret spending some time listening to these guys


----------



## atomikn00b

nihontoman said:


> And finally it came to discoveries in the hip-hop realm LOL
> 
> Need good lyrics and beats? All of you guys should check out Sadistic, Grieves, CunninLynguists, Richie Cunning, Asheru & Blue Black of the Unspoken Heard, Cyne, bop Alloy. Most of these guys aren't very well known but do have really good stuff, for example,  Asheru & Blue Black of the Unspoken Heard are imo kings of Jazz-hop:
> 
> ...





HOLY CRAP.
I'm not the only one who knows about those people?!?!?!?! (minus the last two).
Toss in Blu in the mix too.


----------



## 149700

Can anyone compare mh1c's bass/subbass and the soundstage with monoprice 8320? 
   
  I'm hoping the soundstage and the bass is better on the mh1c. =)


----------



## chrone

lourdes said:


> MH1C aren't a basshead IEM, they go low but have no impact. People who think they are bass are those comparing to/used to BA's which have next to no bass.


 



koreanzombie said:


> I agree with you, the mh1 doesnt have HUGE bass like the sony eb90x. I think the people who say these are bass monsters havent heard a true bass IEM. Infact these on openbox didnt have much bass and was just thumpy. When is the next discovery going to happen?


 



nihontoman said:


> yeah, Sony Xb90EX maybe has the most amount of bass but that's not the main reason I like them - I actually dig the mids and the musicality which I have never heard with any other iem. I've already said it but the big bass actually helps with non-bassy music  bass in jazz is well weighted and actually audible, as are the lowest of low registers on organs in classical pieces... If the new FX series have same sound and presentation, but more refined and detailed, then they will be the ultimate IEMs for me  I guess people who own them here will agree that that XB90EX are not only about bass, but huge soundstage and presentation and sweet, smooth mids and laid back, but still detailed highs.
> 
> Dan, I just need the NEW JVCs. they aren't even out and I'm already hyped XD


 

Thanks for clarifying this. 
Whoa this thread scroll fast!




prakhar said:


> SHE3580 vs Sony MH1C in terms of bass?




By looking their sound signatures, she3580 has bigger bass curve. CMIIW. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> HOLY CRAP.
> I'm not the only one who knows about those people?!?!?!?! (minus the last two).
> Toss in Blu in the mix too.


 
  hahaha, no you aren't  yeah the last two ones are definitely worth checking out - I'd say grieves is one of the most accomplished artists when it comes to lyrics. as for shahmen - it is a new discovery for me too, but I'm liking it 
   
   
  oh, I don't know anything about Blu. who are they?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





chrone said:


> Thanks for clarifying this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  no problem  which one are you going for?


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hahaha, no you aren't  yeah the last two ones are definitely worth checking out - I'd say grieves is one of the most accomplished artists when it comes to lyrics. as for shahmen - it is a new discovery for me too, but I'm liking it
> 
> 
> oh, I don't know anything about Blu. who are they?


 

 I'll send you a pm so this thread doesn't stray too far off topic.
   
  On a side note.
  Does anyone know of either silicone or hybrid tips that are just a tad bit smaller in size than the smallest provided with the mh1c?
  there's someone I know with average size ears but a very small ear canal that I'd like to give a pair of earphones (perhaps mh1c) to.


----------



## stozzer123

tips that came with jvc fx101 etc should suffice, theyre pretty small.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> tips that came with jvc fx101 etc should suffice, theyre pretty small.


 

 I don't have those in my possession.
  So. what about tips I can purchase?


----------



## stozzer123

sony hybrids go smaller than the included from memory.


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> no problem  which one are you going for?


 
   
  i'm still saving for nexus 4, but i will go for the sony mdr-xb90ex whenever i can. i consider myself a basshead, listening to korn old school music with the slapping 5 string bass guitar, double bass pedal drum, and the low riff 7 strings guitars duet will definitely drop my jaw!


----------



## NuckinFutz

chrone said:


> i'm still saving for nexus 4, but i will go for the sony mdr-xb90ex whenever i can. i consider myself a basshead, listening to korn old school music with the slapping 5 string bass guitar, double bass pedal drum, and the low riff 7 strings guitars duet will definitely drop my jaw!




Was listening to just that today on the mh1c....awesome!


----------



## chrone

nuckinfutz said:


> chrone said:
> 
> 
> > i'm still saving for nexus 4, but i will go for the sony mdr-xb90ex whenever i can. i consider myself a basshead, listening to korn old school music with the slapping 5 string bass guitar, double bass pedal drum, and the low riff 7 strings guitars duet will definitely drop my jaw!
> ...




Whoa, awesome! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





chrone said:


> i'm still saving for nexus 4, but i will go for the sony mdr-xb90ex whenever i can. i consider myself a basshead, listening to korn old school music with the slapping 5 string bass guitar, double bass pedal drum, and the low riff 7 strings guitars duet will definitely drop my jaw!


 
  You know what, for some reason right after I got these i downloaded korn in flac (follow the leader).  In my teens i used sony discmans and ex buds and it just took me back to how much I enjoyed it back in the day!  I hate you ft Fred Durst sounds amazing with the mh1c.


----------



## sfwalcer

Regarding the Sony MH1Cs HOLY MACKEREL!!!!  DAT REFINEMENT has finally broken through. It is godly tuned.
   
  Quote stolen from ClieOS MH1C thread:
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> No these sound fantastic. I am listening to them on my newly acquired bravo ocean tube amp hooked up to a clip of all sources..These have a very similar tuning to a much higher end XBA-3. That in of itself is worthy of purchasing..They have been on the burn for the almost 50 hours now and I have to say. I am mighty impressed by how they sound. These seem to scale well with more powerful sources. You would not expect this level of sound from these.
> 
> *I remembered on first listen without burn. I was like. That ClieOS must be smoking something. lol!*


 
   
  For all you people that don't think "burn-in" is the real deal, you need to get a pair of these Sony MH1Cs with raw drivers as Dsnuts and I did, and you're gonna shut up for the rest of your life, nuff' said. I documented on this thread that my initial impressions of these were similar to bass cannons with tiny highs and mids on open box. But after 3 and a half days of burning them in on full blast, only listening to them for short periods in between, these has finally turned into sonic diamonds and deserves Dsnuts golden nuts trophy.  I am finally hearing what ALL of you are raving about, MY GOD THESE ARE RAWWWWWW!!!
   
  I was showing off this cheapo to my cousins and asked the one has some pricier cans and thinks he knows a lot about sound, how much would he pay for what he was hearing from these MH1Cs and he told me this thing is worth $20 dollars. I was like LoL, yeppp i DID pay $20 for them but told him that these are similar/ close to sony's $300 XBA3s in sound for this little. haha He was a bit skeptical cuz yesterday afternoon these still sounded like heavy end bass cannons with mids/ highs heavily veiled. So I give him props for saying what he felt/ heard cuz these sounded ehhhh to say the least NOT so impressive yesterday (he also hates bass heavy headphones/ IEMs, it give him a headache, so it makes sense LoL)
   
  Anywho I was kinda starting to have doubts, thinking that man these fools on head-fi must be trippin' cuz my set of MH1Cs sure don't sound that "refined" or masterfully tuned even after a couple days of heavy burn-in, let alone come close to the sound of sony's XBA 3s. So I was like damn it, these things can never come close to the refinement and clarity of my JVC S500s or my FXD70s so I tossed them on the burner again to burn them to hell, cuz I didn't really care anymore. Thank god, my curiosity got of the best of me and after a full night of further burn-in on max volume, I gave them another listen, WOW I was like these sound soooo much more clear and balanced now. The bass end is really tight and deep, while the mids and the highs are finally shining through. I can finally hear what all of you'll have been raving about for the pass week, the entire sound spectrum is so refined on these BUT with really great/ fun bass MY GOD $20 for this is crazy. I am getting scared, cuz these might top my FXD70s. 
   
  /rant.
   
  P.S Thanks Dsnuts for the heads up, but after a couple of days of burning in without a huge leap in sound, I was kinda losing faith haha, thank god you were right on the money. Oh and a BIG thanks to ClieOS for this amazing discovery, sonic diamonds they truly are.


----------



## NuckinFutz

stozzer123 said:


> You know what, for some reason right after I got these i downloaded korn in flac (follow the leader).  In my teens i used sony discmans and ex buds and it just took me back to how much I enjoyed it back in the day!  I hate you ft Fred Durst sounds amazing with the mh1c.




If you've not got it already, Korn's self titled original has the best sound IMO....they didn't compress the production so there's great dynamic range....I love Fieldy's bass playing and sounds soo good on these!


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> And finally it came to discoveries in the hip-hop realm LOL
> 
> -snip-




Some good tracks there, cheers.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> If you've not got it already, Korn's self titled original has the best sound IMO....they didn't compress the production so there's great dynamic range....I love Fieldy's bass playing and sounds soo good on these!


 
  Yeh the first 3 albums for me were outstanding, after that i started liking individual tracks rather than their whole albums to the point I cant care.  felt the same about bizkit after significant other but I gotta admit gold cobra is damm good, its like a throwback to doing what they originally did, big part I think in bringing back wes boreland.


----------



## amader7

hey guys! any preference between accessoryjack.com or gimmedigi.com? I mean reliability, customer service, delivery delays etc?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





amader7 said:


> hey guys! any preference between accessoryjack.com or gimmedigi.com? I mean reliability, customer service, delivery delays etc?


 
   
  I just bought my MDR-1R from AccessoryJack and have bought many a earphones from them. Solid vendor. Never had an issue with that site. They got reasonable to great prices on their stuff too. I have no idea about the other one.


----------



## Omnom

Well...
  The R1's arrived yesterday, and I've been listening to them for a while... and I can definitely tell you they are an upgrade in every way to the JVC FX101's, the bass is so much more refined, yet it still remains, and competes with the FX101 bass levels. The clarity is so much better too. I am able to hear new things unheard of while listening to songs I listen to soooo many times! It's actually very nice to listen to, the bass isn't so in your face and your not only given that, but the mids and highs are so much better too. Listening to the one earphone of the FX101, and comparing to the R1, it sounds almost muddy and dark, there isn't much sparkle. The bass end is almost perfect for me, I find it quite enjoyable, even being a basshead kind of person. I'm starting to try and think of what the XB90EX would sound like now!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I must say these R1's are really something, and if what your saying about the MH1C being much much better then...
   
  WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't wait until they arrive, should be any day now!


----------



## ericp10

The MH1C + Fiio E10/E9 combo = BLISS with this track! Finally found another universal dynamic earphone that equals the GR07 in drums reproduction.


----------



## daveyostrow

comparing the mc1c to the ckm500, im not SO impressed. how much burn in do they need?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> comparing the mc1c to the ckm500, im not SO impressed. how much burn in do they need?


 
   
  Well it took me like 4 days with constant burn-in on max volume to get that clear and balanced sound everyone seems to be hearing on open box. LoL
  Guess I was one of those unlucky ones that got raw drivers with zero factory burn in on them.  YMMV but couple of days on constant full blast with heavy bass music should do the trick, max one week I guess???
   
  Mines are sounding marvelous right now, it is truly crazy to hear how much they have transformed from open box to what I am hearing now. I can't get these things outta my ears at the moment.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> I agree with you, the mh1 doesnt have HUGE bass like the sony eb90x. I think the people who say these are bass monsters havent heard a true bass IEM. Infact these on openbox didnt have much bass and was just thumpy. When is the next discovery going to happen?


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> When JVC releases this monster.


 
   
  I'll say !    ...not even a discovery anymore since 90% of the hardcore head'fier on here are just simply waiting for them to ship.
   
  Having experienced what JVC can do with a single CNT driver, OMG !   ....this thing has 3 CNT drivers tuned to JVC's perfection. (I can hardly wait)
   
  It's not budget Fi for sure but I'm a little worried it will make me lose interests with all my current gears.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I'll say !    ...not even a discovery anymore since 90% of the hardcore head'fier on here are just simply waiting for them to ship.
> 
> Having experienced what JVC can do with a single CNT driver, OMG !   ....this thing has 3 CNT drivers tuned to JVC's perfection. (I can hardly wait)
> 
> It's not budget Fi for sure but I'm a little worried it will make me lose interests with all my current gears.


 
  Only one driver is made from carbon nanotube. other two diaphragms, including the band-pass woofer, are just carbon fiber...
   
  but yeah, I agree - one of the most exciting things in iem industry for the moment...


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> You know what, for some reason right after I got these i downloaded korn in flac (follow the leader).  In my teens i used sony discmans and ex buds and it just took me back to how much I enjoyed it back in the day!  I hate you ft Fred Durst sounds amazing with the mh1c.


 
   
  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> If you've not got it already, Korn's self titled original has the best sound IMO....they didn't compress the production so there's great dynamic range....I love Fieldy's bass playing and sounds soo good on these!


 
   
  Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Yeh the first 3 albums for me were outstanding, after that i started liking individual tracks rather than their whole albums to the point I cant care.  felt the same about bizkit after significant other but I gotta admit gold cobra is damm good, its like a throwback to doing what they originally did, big part I think in bringing back wes boreland.


 
   
  no argument here. korn music should be listened with good audio, otherwise they sound crappy.


----------



## cgrahams

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I'll say !    ...not even a discovery anymore since 90% of the hardcore head'fier on here are just simply waiting for them to ship.
> 
> Having experienced what JVC can do with a single CNT driver, OMG !   ....this thing has 3 CNT drivers tuned to JVC's perfection. (I can hardly wait)
> 
> It's not budget Fi for sure but I'm a little worried it will make me lose interests with all my current gears.


 
  Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but I did look around on here a bit first and some googling, what is the model number of the above-mentioned JVC that everyone is hyped up for?


----------



## wskl

Quote: 





cgrahams said:


> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question but I did look around on here a bit first and some googling, what is the model number of the above-mentioned JVC that everyone is hyped up for?


 
   
  FXZ100 and 200
   
  It also has its own thread here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200


----------



## cgrahams

Thanks!


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Well it took me like 4 days with constant burn-in on max volume to get that clear and balanced sound everyone seems to be hearing on open box. LoL
> Guess I was one of those unlucky ones that got raw drivers with zero factory burn in on them.  YMMV but couple of days on constant full blast with heavy bass music should do the trick, max one week I guess???
> 
> Mines are sounding marvelous right now, it is truly crazy to hear how much they have transformed from open box to what I am hearing now. I can't get these things outta my ears at the moment.


 
   
   
  I put them on a burn in last night, checked them today, and did not see much progress, so they are cooking once again.

 I was expecting a lot more from these, the burn in I hope will help, so that I can fit it comfortably and actually enjoy a sound that all here are touting.
   
  Three more days to go...


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if you guys seen this.
   

 Sead
 Member of the Trade: Sony Mobile




  
 *online*
 
 10 Posts. Joined 10/2012
     Hi guys,
   
  as there have been some ongoing discussions related to MH1 mods, here comes some suggestion what can be done to shape and customize the sound according to your own preference.
   
   
  mod1. If you experience bass being muddy/exaggerated, try to block the vent, this is suppose to reduce the bass ~2-3dB

   
  mod2. if you would like to improve some "airiness" try to remove foam from the tube. However without foam, overall smoothness of the treble will be affected.

   
  mod3 If you would like to get some more presence in the mids, make a small hole (~0.2mm diameter) in the center of the filter mesh. This one require some delicate work, so be careful to not oversize the hole.  
   

  Anyhow, these are just some of suggestions what can be done relatively easily to influence certain ranges, however i don't take any responsibilities for your actions, so do it on your own risk!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So it seems we can tune these more to our sound preference. Nice.


----------



## hitme987

Wow, thats great, now, Im gonna mod my 2nd pair..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





donedj said:


> I put them on a burn in last night, checked them today, and did not see much progress, so they are cooking once again.
> 
> I was expecting a lot more from these, the burn in I hope will help, so that I can fit it comfortably and actually enjoy a sound that all here are touting.
> 
> Three more days to go...


 
  Yeah there was minimal change for me on the 1st 2 days or so, but on like the 4th, it begins to really shine. Keep burning these in, you are gonna get there real quick, although it might seem to take forever. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: those mods looks really interesting and easy, might try it if I get a 2nd set.......thanks Ds!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-I had previously written that my HA-fxd80's had bitten the dust in one channel...Dug up receipt/email, Adorama had been supplier, sent them an email, they replied with a shipping label to return it the next day, Sweet. (burning in the mh1c's, do have some harshness on initial listen, maybe a tad better after about 8 hours burn in, have them hooked up now...)


----------



## dweaver

This looks interesting...
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FXZ100-Dynamic-Closed-Canal-Earphone-/181015827409?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a256253d1
   
  But I am just not sure I want to take a chance on another JVC IEM. I had the FXT90 twice and just never got to where I liked the treble, had the FXD80 and liked it better but still wasn't satisfied. So I am fearful these may have the same issues in the areas that matter to me and just have monster bass. At this price point I am not sure I could "take one for the team". But for any crazy over the top JVC fans these might be your ticket to heaven...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> This looks interesting...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FXZ100-Dynamic-Closed-Canal-Earphone-/181015827409?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2a256253d1
> 
> But I am just not sure I want to take a chance on another JVC IEM. I had the FXT90 twice and just never got to where I liked the treble, had the FXD80 and liked it better but still wasn't satisfied. So I am fearful these may have the same issues in the areas that matter to me and just have monster bass. At this price point I am not sure I could "take one for the team". But for any crazy over the top JVC fans these might be your ticket to heaven...


 
   
  Wait for our fearless leader Currawong to tell us what we need to hear:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633755/xba-3-overlooked-the-appreciation-thread/90#post_8839065
   
  Or, let dsnuts get his (or is it the fxz200) and wait for his impressions. But if you do that, give someone else your credit card (unless you want to make a spontaneous purchase LOL!).


----------



## Dsnuts

I would hold off a bit. That is a bloated price. I am sure the prices will come down very soon. In other news,. I just found out. My state of Colorado voted to legalize the Weed. I never thought that would pass. That my friends is a discovery for me. Lol.
   
  I will be able to go to a 7/11 buy a 6 pack o beer and a pack of joints. Lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would hold off a bit. That is a bloated price. I am sure the prices will come down very soon.


 
    
  Indeed. I think I'll wait for futureshop to put them on sale 
   


> In other news,. I just found out. My state of Colorado voted to legalize the Weed. I never thought that would pass. That my friends is a discovery for me. Lol.
> 
> I will be able to go to a 7/11 buy a 6 pack o beer and a pack of joints. Lol!


 
   
  Party on Garth!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya. The next few months will be interesting in Colorado..I hear the feds might interfere with completely legalizing but. Wow it is surprising to say the least.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would hold off a bit. That is a bloated price. I am sure the prices will come down very soon. In other news,. I just found out. My state of Colorado voted to legalize the Weed. I never thought that would pass. That my friends is a discovery for me. Lol.
> 
> I will be able to go to a 7/11 buy a 6 pack o beer and a pack of joints. Lol!


 

 Damn it, you guys are so lucky, even here at Cali weren't able to pass this.  God there is so much ignorance/ dis/ mis-info about hemp/ weed, it is literally like willful sophomoric ignorance.
   
  So happy for you'll up there at the rocky peaks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I can literally say you're smokin' something when you hype things ha.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya. The next few months will be interesting in Colorado..I hear the feds might interfere with completely legalizing but. Wow it is surprising to say the least.


 
  They even interfere with medicinal dispensaries, so that is expected. Feds need to get their dirty lil' hands off and stop interfering with state rights and sovereignty, so wish you'll luck! Light one up for me brah, even though i don't even smoke. ha


----------



## Dsnuts

I always thought Colorado would be the first but it actually happened tonight. It got passed. How Colorado state is gonna go about it I have no idea. I am pretty sure I can walk into a MMJ dispensary and just buy some as it is Legal. That is mind blowing..No card necessary. Just a driver license. Sorry guys back on topic.
   
  So I am looking into something that might compliment the MH1s and all your other iems on the cheap.. Will let you guys know soon.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I always thought Colorado would be the first but it actually happened tonight. It got passed. How Colorado state is gonna go about it I have no idea. I am pretty sure I can walk into a MMJ dispensary and just buy some as it is Legal. That is mind blowing..No card necessary. Just a driver license. Sorry guys back on topic.
> 
> *So I am looking into something that might compliment the MH1s and all your other iems on the cheap.. Will let you guys know soon.*


 
  HYPED!!! Damn my poor wallet is gonna take another hit. LoL Better make it REAL cheap and godly sounding like these MH1Cs.


----------



## Omnom

What!
 How do you do this so fast man, I still haven't even got mine yet and I'm sorted intrigued!

 I hope when you say cheap you mean less than what the MH1C cost!
 Haha, well if they are as what you all say they are, then I probably won't need another one.
   
Unless it's really good!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I always thought Colorado would be the first but it actually happened tonight. It got passed. How Colorado state is gonna go about it I have no idea. I am pretty sure I can walk into a MMJ dispensary and just buy some as it is Legal. That is mind blowing..No card necessary. Just a driver license. Sorry guys back on topic.
> 
> So I am looking into something that might compliment the MH1s and all your other iems on the cheap.. Will let you guys know soon.


 
  yea... a cheap strain of green to compliment the mh1s
  I was just telling my father to think about MM for his hypertension, he thought i was being funny. not legal where he lives but maybe some day.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> So happy for you'll up there at the rocky peaks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL... It didn't take a state vote for me to think about Dsnuts in this manner. LOL


----------



## NuckinFutz

Hang on...how many hours since DS posted?

The man's baked!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> LOL... It didn't take a state vote for me to think about Dsnuts in this manner. LOL


 
   
  haha now I finally know what you'll really think of Ds.
   
   
  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Hang on...how many hours since DS posted?
> The man's baked!


 
   
  Its' a celebration beeaches!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Damn Cali is utter fail, how did Prop 37, that GMO labeling act not pass??? Are people really that clueless/ brainwashed, or did some shenanigans take place. Most likely the latter cuz I have faith in people to do the right thang but this outcome is pretty sad to say the least.


----------



## 149700

Just received my mh1c.
   
  I have a Cowon iAUDIO 9, and I get no treble or bass unless I press constantly press down the middle button; the one between volume up and down.
   
  I tried using these with my brother's sansa clip and my computer. It works perfectly on everything else, except the Cowon iAUDIO9. If anyone else has a cowon player, can they report back? It seems that unless I somehow find a way to constantly press down that button, I cannot use the mh1c on the go. =(
   
  Otherwise, so far so good!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

You need an OMTP adapter
  google it ( I can't paste a link on this blasted tablet)


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You need an OMTP adapter
> google it ( I can't paste a link on this blasted tablet)


 
   
  Thanks! I'll search for it. =)


----------



## Dsnuts

I was looking online and I have to admit I have been curious lately about sound chips in different DACs and I have 2 coming my way.
   

  Hifimediy Sabre USB dac $45
   
  and

  Ele hi-fi usb dac..  So my curiosity got the better of me. The hifimediy sabre dac there is some read on here at headfi but these new Ele hi-fi usb dac. Call it a feeling or intuition but I just had to try one. It uses a decent chip in the texas intrument/ burr brown PCN2704 Which by some reviews online says is 10X better sounding than your onboard sound on your computers.
   
  Here is the stunner. These Ele is $19 with free shipping. Now before you guys jump on these. Let me get one first so I can tell you if it is for real. If so I think these might be something to up your sounds without spending so much. This is what I meant by complimenting your MH1s and your other earphones not another earphone you sillies!.. More to come.
   
  My question is just how good can a $19 DAC sound?


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was looking online and I have to admit I have been curious lately about sound chips in different DACs and I have 2 coming my way.
> 
> 
> Hifimediy Sabre USB dac $45
> ...


 
   
  Hmmm, interesting, I've never ever had an amp, let alone use IEM's on my computer...


----------



## Dsnuts

You can turn up the sound quality quite a bit using one of these usb dacs..It will be interesting to hear just how good this $19 dac is. As long as it toots a sound I would consider that a success but considering it has a decent sound chip. Why not. There are a few others I was looking at but first thing first I have to get these two to try out..


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can turn up the sound quality quite a bit using one of these usb dacs..It will be interesting to hear just how good this $19 dac is. As long as it toots a sound I would consider that a success but considering it has a decent sound chip. Why not. There are a few others I was looking at but first thing first I have to get these two to try out..


 
  This guy keeps taking one for the team and never fails.  I bought the Bravo amp because Ds decided to take the chance and gave me the go ahead.  I can't stop listening to it.  It seriously sounds good with almost everything I throw at it.  I like it more than amps that cost 5x's the price.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Dsnuts

Once I get these DACs I will do a one page summary of the dacs and amps. I can say the Bravo tube amp was a nice surprise. It easily passed the old man test.
   
  That is where I take new hardware and earphones to of all people my father. He would be much more qualified to hear such things than myself..Smooth was the word and the thumbs up. They sound stupendous actually. That video of the dude saying his 2K CD player don't sound any better. I think he was telling it for real.


----------



## 149700

Am I the only one who likes the cable of the mh1c?
   
  They are very soft and light, they never fallout of my ear, and sometimes I forget I'm wearing them.
   
  I wear them just like in the advertising photo.


----------



## nick n

now feel free to simply ignore this post, and they aren't exactly new... anyone bother messing around with the Superlux 381 IEM's?  They're torturing me by appearing on my screen somehow all the time 
  It's that darned 3 pack.
   
  3, 2, 1. Ignore.
   
  It wouldn't surprise me about those DACs. I've been using an inline, no driver, plug and play optical or coax input one I got at an audiologist's for under $100 and never skips a beat, has really good specs. Almost went for one  that was "better" cause i figured the cost made it so ( Yeah i know dumb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but after checking the specs on this NO SIR.
   
  Looking forward to reports on your end.
   
   May make decent gifts even to the audio challenged, find some new recruits for this thread too.


----------



## Dsnuts

It should be interesting to hear just how well them cheapo dac will play. Hifimediy first impression here.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/626632/tiny-dac-big-sound-impression-of-stoner-acoustics-ud100-vs-odac/135#post_8837442  Sounds legit for a cheapo to me.
   
  I like my Fire Pheonix but I like my bravo amp even better. I want a good sounding dac to pair up with it. I have more hopes for the Hifimediy DAC over the Ele hifi dac but who knows. It might be the MP8320 of DACs. We wont know until someone tries it.


----------



## atomikn00b

Funniest thing happened.
  I went back to my beloved Denon D2K's this evening after listening to the MH1c for about a week now.
  ....
  ....
  .......
  ..........
  ..............
  ...................
  .......................
  ............................
  ................................
  ....................................
  .........................................
  ...............................................
  .......................................................
  I'm selling them.
   
  Sure. It's not fair comparing an iem to a full size headphone. A good one at that.
  D2k's have these iems beat in soundstage and instrument separation and refinement and all that other good technical stuff.
  But.
  In addition to finding out that what I thought was stellar subbass on the D2k's is nothing compared to what iems can do (cuz their closer to your eardrums and all that good stuff).
  In addition.
  I prefer the sound signature of this MH1c (and soon to be xba-3).
  
   
  On a tangent.
  I finally understand the frustration people have with the cable.
  Most of my prior listening as while laying in bed or sitting down listening or walking/jogging.
 Tried using them while doing chores and all the turning/moving I had to do with my neck made them almost fall out my ears and had to readjust the fit.
  Guess I'll be doing the "transform to y-cable" tape mod afterall.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It should be interesting to hear just how well them cheapo dac will play. Hifimediy first impression here.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/626632/tiny-dac-big-sound-impression-of-stoner-acoustics-ud100-vs-odac/135#post_8837442  Sounds legit for a cheapo to me.
> 
> I like my Fire Pheonix but I like my bravo amp even better. I want a good sounding dac to pair up with it. I have more hopes for the Hifimediy DAC over the Ele hifi dac but who knows. It might be the MP8320 of DACs. We wont know until someone tries it.


 
  the ud100 looks interesting. how usable are these DACs without an amp?


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> D2k's...
> I'm selling them.
> 
> Sure. It's not fair comparing an iem to a full size headphone. A good one at that.
> ...


 
  WOW!
  Good for you, glad you found something worthy and in an IEM no less. And how much le$$ even.
  Did I really just read that.
  Congratulations are in order there.
   I am sort of having a similar experience with some IEM's ( T-PEOS H-100 )I just got , looking over at some LOTS OF FULLSIZED
  STUFF I HAVE and thinking the exact same thing, not many come close to these, and when i get the MH1C's it looks like it will be even worse.
   
  On a side note A fella who was a beta tester for the T-PEOS H-100 popped into that thread with some feedback and some interesting news. I'll just quote it here.
  Haven't located any of them yet to assess the price of them or availability, but heck worth mentioning. THANKS to Raphael.
   
  "
** and hot news : **
*And just a few days ago, LG launched new Optiums-G with brand new IEM as bundle.*
*you can see measurement of Optimus G IEM : ( Golden Ears, Korean articles, read all )*
http://ko.goldenears.net/board/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&document_srl=2407709
http://ko.goldenears.net/board/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&document_srl=2407729"
   
  a nice looking waterfall chart.FR seems decent too.
  Online translator is your friend on this one


----------



## Const4nt1n3

I just placed an order for Sony MH1C IEMs. Thanks to this thread. In addition, thanks to someone who managed to inflate the price by 10 USD (50% more than original price) only in two weeks! ;D
   
  On a side note, I'm also considering to get cheap IEMs for running and gym. I don't think MH1C will be suitable for that as many Head-Fi'ers having problems with a cable. Or am I wrong?
   
  I picked up some candidates and wondering if anyone can comment about them. By the way, price limit is 15 USD, would be perfect if it's under 10$. Any recommendations besides listed below?
   
  1. UE 200;
  2. JVC Riptidz;
  3. audiOHM;
  4. Panasonic RPHJE120K;
  5. JVC HAEB75.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> I just placed an order for Sony MH1C IEMs. Thanks to this thread. In addition, thanks to someone who managed to inflate the price by 10 USD (50% more than original price) only in two weeks! ;D
> 
> On a side note, I'm also considering to get cheap IEMs for running and gym. I don't think MH1C will be suitable for that as many Head-Fi'ers having problems with a cable. Or am I wrong?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Phillips 3580 sounds very good and its better than the 1, 2 and 3.   But the cable is very noise if you gonna use it for running you will need to turn up the volume.
   
   
  i am using my Koss KSC75 latley for running,  woooowwww.. so light, so easy to use, also helps me being aware of my sourrandings (sp), and man, they sound absolutly fantastic.


----------



## virus12345

can sum1 give me the ranking of the earphones below?
  fxd80 xba3 fxd70 fxt90 xb90ex adagioIII ckm500 she3580 fxt90


----------



## ericp10

The FXZ200/100 released Nov. 30. I'm so excited!


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Phillips 3580 sounds very good and its better than the 1, 2 and 3.   But the cable is very noise if you gonna use it for running you will need to turn up the volume.
> 
> 
> i am using my Koss KSC75 latley for running,  woooowwww.. so light, so easy to use, also helps me being aware of my sourrandings (sp), and man, they sound absolutly fantastic.


 
   
  Thanks for your input. I used to run with KSC75 but didn't like the experience.
   
  I see you also have Panasonic HJE120, how would you rate them? If they're decent, I may get them because they're the cheapest. In addition, I'm a bit surprised that you didn't rate UE 200 high, I read many good things about them.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> I just placed an order for Sony MH1C IEMs. Thanks to this thread. In addition, thanks to someone who managed to inflate the price by 10 USD (50% more than original price) only in two weeks! ;D
> 
> On a side note, I'm also considering to get cheap IEMs for running and gym. I don't think MH1C will be suitable for that as many Head-Fi'ers having problems with a cable. Or am I wrong?
> 
> ...


 
  Philips 3*6*80 series


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





zelda said:


> Philips 3*6*80 series


 
   
  Did you listen to them? And where to get, looks like Amazon doesn't list it.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Did you listen to them? And where to get, looks like Amazon doesn't list it.


 
  listen to them? of course, they're the ones i use daily, when outside. 
  look on ebay. i got mine for ~15 in a week from korea


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Thanks for your input. I used to run with KSC75 but didn't like the experience.
> 
> I see you also have Panasonic HJE120, how would you rate them? If they're decent, I may get them because they're the cheapest. In addition, I'm a bit surprised that you didn't rate UE 200 high, I read many good things about them.


 
   
   
  i would rate them like these,  IMO:
   
  3580   8 Points
  UE200:   6 points
  Riptidz:   5.5 points
  Panas 120:  5.3 points
   

 IMO, the 3580 are much better than all these cheapos, and by a far margin.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





const4nt1n3 said:


> Did you listen to them? And where to get, looks like Amazon doesn't list it.


 
   
   
  3580 and 3680 are reported to sound exactly the same,  check Joe's thread.


----------



## chrone

Quote: 





nick n said:


> WOW!
> Good for you, glad you found something worthy and in an IEM no less. And how much le$$ even.
> Did I really just read that.
> Congratulations are in order there.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the LG Optimus G IEM sound signature! Nice finding there.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Funniest thing happened.
> I went back to my beloved Denon D2K's this evening after listening to the MH1c for about a week now...................................I'm selling them.
> 
> Sure. It's not fair comparing an iem to a full size headphone. A good one at that.
> ...


 
   
  Please give details on the differences that make the MH1C sound so much better than the D2K.
   
  One major flaw that abundant bass headphones can have, is cave like sound, as compared to IEMs.  It is much harder to get cave like sound with abundant bass IEMs, than it is with headphones.


----------



## Alberto01

After seeing the frequency response graph in the post linked below, I am interested in the Sony MH1/MH1C.  That is an excellent frequency profile for bass, mids and highs.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/633102/budget-iems-review-4th-budget-review-sony-mh1c-posted-oh-boy#post_8805439
   
  Where is the version of the MH1/MH1C without the clip or without the microphone, or without both?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Where is the version of the MH1/MH1C without the clip or without the microphone, or without both?


 
  it isnt sold alone. it comes with the MW1


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> 3580 and 3680 are reported to sound exactly the same,  check Joe's thread.


 
   
  Can you provide a link? Not sure about which thread you're talking about. Thanks.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





virus12345 said:


> can sum1 give me the ranking of the earphones below?
> fxd80 xba3 fxd70 fxt90 xb90ex adagioIII ckm500 she3580 fxt90


 
   
  We'd have to know your preferred sound and what kind of music you listen to in order to rank the effectively.
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Please give details on the differences that make the MH1C sound so much better than the D2K.
> 
> One major flaw that abundant bass headphones can have, is cave like sound, as compared to IEMs.  It is much harder to get cave like sound with abundant bass IEMs, than it is with headphones.


 
  As I said. the D2K's beat it in everything except sound signature. mh1c is much closer to my preferred sound as far as the balance between subbbass, bass and mids is concerned.
  But. I'm waiting to receive the xba-3 before making the final decision on selling the D2K or not.
   
  And what do you mean cave like sound? If you mean openness and massive space, then yes, it is harder to get that with iems. The D2k's sound extraordinarily open. They are more focused on subbass and that was one reason I loved them. Which is why I was surprised when I moved back to them after hearing the mh1c for so long.
  I'm sure my ears will readjust to the D2K. Once they do, I'll switch back to the mh1c and compare once more.


----------



## bjaardker

The MH1C has somehow dethroned the FX40 for my favorite budget IEM. I don't know how...but they did. They don't have nearly as much instrument separation, soundstage, subbass, or dynamics. Yet, as soon as I get them in my ears it's like...."ahhhhhhhhh".

 So smooth, so well balanced. Great bass kick without any perceptible midbass hump. Very comfortable in the ear. In fact, they're the first IEM's I've ever had that I could just pop into my ears without fiddling with zillions of tips or resorting to my trusty sony hybrid tips. 

 My only gripe...what the hell is up with this wacky bass-ackwards j cable?

 I don't know that I'd use them for critical listening though. For good critical listening I still want something with more space, more high end sparkle, and better separation.

 Doesn't matter though. These are definitely my #1 headphones for daily listening.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> The MH1C has somehow dethroned the FX40 for my favorite budget IEM. I don't know how...but they did. They don't have nearly as much instrument separation, soundstage, subbass, or dynamics. Yet, as soon as I get them in my ears it's like...."ahhhhhhhhh".
> 
> So smooth, so well balanced. Great bass kick without any perceptible midbass hump. Very comfortable in the ear. In fact, they're the first IEM's I've ever had that I could just pop into my ears without fiddling with zillions of tips or resorting to my trusty sony hybrid tips.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ DAT REFINEMENT > FX40. If JVC just fine tuned the 40s a bit more, making them less bright/ harsh in the highs department, like they did with their S400s headphone, they would be truly AMAZING. But as it stands these sony MH1Cs sound much more refined and combined with that crazy smooth fun bassy sound, these owns the FX40s for general listening. Plus they sound great with almost everything, while the FX40s are really revealing and is too picky regarding the quality of your mp3 files. I agree with you that the sonys are not that suited for critical listening, but they are just pure fun.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *atomikn00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Cave like, coming from a bottle, boxy type sound, is a flaw.  It is like a lack of airiness in the sound, with a little resonance (echo), in some cases.  That is typical of closed headphones.  But, I have also perceived some of that in the Grado SR80 which are open headphones.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Cave like, coming from a bottle, boxy type sound, is a flaw.  It is like a lack of airiness in the sound, with a little resonance (echo), in some cases.  That is typical of closed headphones.  But, I have also perceived some of that in the Grado which are open headphones.


 
  aaahh. well. The D2k's never had that problem.
  The HM5's did though.
   
  But just to clarify. You're saying iems sound better than headphones because headphones have that cavelike sound?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If all headphones had that cave like sound, the answer would be "yes."  But, when they don't, headphones are on the advantage, because the quantity of sound coming from them is larger than with IEMs.  For me, cave like sound just ruins the sound experience, no matter how good other sound traits might be.


----------



## rickdohc

maybe you are refering to what its known as a "boxy" sound?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> maybe you are refering to what its known as a "boxy" sound?


 
  Yes, and I wrote it here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-sony-mh1c-are-for-real-pg-283-the-sony-mdr-xb90ex-danny-bs-take-pg-182/4710#post_8850360


----------



## nihontoman

ok, this is a personal discovery for me. not really about iems, but still - it has something to do with them... anyways, today I was at otolaryngologist and guess what - I had some wax stuck in the depths of my ear canals ( I was digging too deep with those q-tips  ). after removing them (not completely on the one side, it needs some softening with intensive peroxide treatment) and listening to my headphones once again, they sound even better :| I mean the amount of the was was pretty small - even the doctor noted that it wasn't quite little compared to average, but still - I can hear much more high frequency and now everything, even the darker phones are brighter... 
   
  so guys and gals - don't dig too deep in ear canals and visit the doctor once in a while for cleaning - you might be surprised how much of an upgrade it will be to your average listening experience with any headphones...


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> ok, this is a personal discovery for me. not really about iems, but still - it has something to do with them... anyways, today I was at otolaryngologist and guess what - I had some wax stuck in the depths of my ear canals ( I was digging too deep with those q-tips  ). after removing them (not completely on the one side, it needs some softening with intensive peroxide treatment) and listening to my headphones once again, they sound even better :| I mean the amount of the was was pretty small - even the doctor noted that it wasn't quite little compared to average, but still - I can hear much more high frequency and now everything, even the darker phones are brighter...
> 
> so guys and gals - don't dig too deep in ear canals and visit the doctor once in a while for cleaning - you might be surprised how much of an upgrade it will be to your average listening experience with any headphones...


 
  well, who said head-fi wasnt a health-care place ?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> ok, this is a personal discovery for me. not really about iems, but still - it has something to do with them... anyways, today I was at otolaryngologist and guess what - I had some wax stuck in the depths of my ear canals ( I was digging too deep with those q-tips  ). after removing them (not completely on the one side, it needs some softening with intensive peroxide treatment) and listening to my headphones once again, they sound even better :| I mean the amount of the was was pretty small - even the doctor noted that it wasn't quite little compared to average, but still - I can hear much more high frequency and now everything, even the darker phones are brighter...
> 
> so guys and gals - don't dig too deep in ear canals and visit the doctor once in a while for cleaning - you might be surprised how much of an upgrade it will be to your average listening experience with any headphones...


 

 Everyone here on Head-Fi should read this.


----------



## Lourdes

nihontoman said:


> ok, this is a personal discovery for me. not really about iems, but still - it has something to do with them... anyways, today I was at otolaryngologist and guess what - I had some wax stuck in the depths of my ear canals ( I was digging too deep with those q-tips  ). after removing them (not completely on the one side, it needs some softening with intensive peroxide treatment) and listening to my headphones once again, they sound even better :| I mean the amount of the was was pretty small - even the doctor noted that it wasn't quite little compared to average, but still - I can hear much more high frequency and now everything, even the darker phones are brighter...
> 
> so guys and gals - don't dig too deep in ear canals and visit the doctor once in a while for cleaning - you might be surprised how much of an upgrade it will be to your average listening experience with any headphones...




You're not supposed to dig in there with them at all, they just make things worse. Pushes some wax deeper and you can leave bits of the material from the tips. You're also meant to have a bit of a waxy surface in there, q-tips remove it which is bad for the ear especially when you're pushing IEMs in there.

I use a 20ml syringe filled with hydrogen peroxide + warm water every few weeks to give mine a quick flush and clean. If you have wax problems then you'll likely want to make or buy drops to use a little more regularly.


----------



## christoophat

Well...color me impressed. I received my MH1C's today. VERY  minimal packaging, well two plastic bags really. But I plugged them in straight away & had a listen, and BAMMO...right out of the box they sound pretty balanced full range good bass extension without it being remotely overbearing. And I haven't even burned them in yet. Absolutely dislike the j-cord setup, horrible horrible.
  But I'm willing to put up with all that for how they sound!! More later as they get settle in.


----------



## lilboozy

Still no impressions or are they just not shipped yet?
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I have the Sony Ericsson HPM-78 so not really interested in the MH1C but I did grab a couple new phones...
> The ECCI PR200MKII version(usually $40-$44 shipped but Light In The Box had them for $24.99 shipped)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





christoophat said:


> Well...color me impressed. I received my MH1C's today. VERY  minimal packaging, well two plastic bags really. But I plugged them in straight away & had a listen, and BAMMO...right out of the box they sound pretty balanced full range good bass extension without it being remotely overbearing. And I haven't even burned them in yet. Absolutely dislike the j-cord setup, horrible horrible.
> But I'm willing to put up with all that for how they sound!! More later as they get settle in.


 
   
  +1 on everything! (you saved me from some thinking and typing lol!)


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> +1 on everything! (you saved me from some thinking and typing lol!)


 
   
  WAYNE you finally got your sony MH1Cs??? Congrats! So guess no raw drivers for you then. haha You lucky devil you.
   
  edit: And what the, i mean who the hell is at on you avatar. No offense.  LoL


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WAYNE you finally got your sony MH1Cs??? Congrats! So guess no raw drivers for you then. haha You lucky devil you.


 
   
  Thanks! Yeah, they did sound pretty good, so I did get lucky there. We'll see if they can displace my xba3's after some burn in (ha ha).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks! Yeah, they did sound pretty good, so I did get lucky there. We'll see if they can displace my xba3's after some burn in (ha ha).


 
   
  Cool beans, keep us updated on how they compare to your xba3s, very much interested. Lets see if Dsnuts was right regarding that these cheapos has ~80% of their sound. 
   
  Don't try to avoid the question, sup is up with your avatar? LoL just joking.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cool beans, keep us updated on how they compare to your xba3s, very much interested. Lets see if Dsnuts was right regarding that these cheapos has ~80% of their sound.
> 
> Don't try to avoid the question, sup is up with your avatar? LoL just joking.


 
   
  Lol! That is Peter Gabriel in his Genesis heyday. But yeah, it's freaking me out a bit too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  - it might not be long for this cyber-earth!
   
  Edit: that _was_ Peter Gabriel lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

I was wondering what that reminded me of.

 Hey aren't the Sennheiser crew a part of headfi? I hope someone don't get in trouble over this. Lol!


----------



## aBc.CaN

lol Dsnuts... good spot!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Ah he's back....for those who don't know DS was spotted recently:


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats right jack.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! That is Peter Gabriel in his Genesis heyday. But yeah, it's freaking me out a bit too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  WoW the same Peter Gabriel from Genesis???  I love Disturbed rendition of their song "Land of Confusion." Much better than the original. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Ah he's back....for those who don't know DS was spotted recently:


 
  .............LoL


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WoW the same Peter Gabriel from Genesis???  I love Disturbed rendition of their song "Land of Confusion." Much better than the original. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, "Land of Confusion" was after Gabriel's departure (Genesis still managed a few nuggets after that, like the Trick of the Tail album etc). But if you want a quick introduction to into the genius of Gabriel, find and listen to The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway in it's entirety. Prog rock at it's finest


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Well, "Land of Confusion" was after Gabriel's departure (Genesis still managed a few nuggets after that, like the Trick of the Tail album etc). But if you want a quick introduction to into the genius of Gabriel, find and listen to The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway in it's entirety. Prog rock at it's finest


 

 Will do, hope it bangs.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Will do, hope is bangs.


 
   
  Oh yeah, they "bang" all right LOL! Actually, if you want some progressive rock that "bangs", well, I think you'll need something a bit heavier. Hmm, this might do. Crank up them S500's boys!:
   
  Edit: Oops - not the S500 thread... Crank up whatever you're listening to lol!:


----------



## lilboozy

What sennheiser model is that?
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was wondering what that reminded me of.
> 
> Hey aren't the Sennheiser crew a part of headfi? I hope someone don't get in trouble over this. Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

IE800.. Expensive.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

rickdohc said:


> const4nt1n3 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you listen to them? And where to get, looks like Amazon doesn't list it.
> ...




I said no such thing. The 3680 has warmer midbass and less high mids. I prefer the 3580 but to each his own.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was wondering what that reminded me of.
> 
> Hey aren't the Sennheiser crew a part of headfi? I hope someone don't get in trouble over this. Lol!


 
  naaah they share similar contours but I'd say that this is almost exactly the same as the new astrotec excalibur:


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I said no such thing. The 3680 has warmer midbass and less high mids. I prefer the 3580 but to each his own.


 
  Is its cable still microphonic?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Is its cable still microphonic?


 
  you bet! but with a clip or over the ear helps a lot


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





zelda said:


> you bet! but with a clip or over the ear helps a lot


 
  Is it better than the 3580 though?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Is it better than the 3580 though?


 
  dony have the 3580, so i cant tell. but it's slightly better than the Bz M5


----------



## Dsnuts

So my quest for the greatest DAC/AMP combo for the cash has lead me to this interesting looking item.

  Called an AUNE T1..While I was searching those cheapo DACs on ebay I kept on landing on one of these. I told myself if these sound as good as they look these can be something special in the world of DAC/AMPs.. This one is a bit pricy compared to the others and does cost 2X as more as a Fire Phoenix. The read online are composed of some very lofty claims for these and it seems to be a regular theme when describing the sound that is coming out of these. So I just ordered one. I will have 2 sub $50 DACs and this $200 AUNE T1 to check out very soon. I will compare this to the others I have..If these sound like what the guys are describing online.  I think this is what I have been looking for in sound hardware, and one I can tune by changing the tubes on here.
   
  I know with the money I spent I could have easily bought a high end DAP. But you know what, I recently figured out that I love my tube amp from my Bravo. So much so I decided to take the next step and try something higher end..Considering high end DAC/AMPs can cost in the thousands. I will throw this one in as being cheaper dac/amp...I eagerly look forward to hearing this AUNE T1. And I will report back here with what I hope is the best sounding dac/amp my ears have ever heard..


----------



## 149700

The AUNE T1 looks exactly what I might be looking for. =)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So my quest for the greatest DAC/AMP combo for the cash has lead me to this interesting looking item.
> 
> Called an AUNE T1..While I was searching those cheapo DACs on ebay I kept on landing on one of these. I told myself if these sound as good as they look these can be something special in the world of DAC/AMPs.. This one is a bit pricy compared to the others and does cost 2X as more as a Fire Phoenix. The read online are composed of some very lofty claims for these and it seems to be a regular theme when describing the sound that is coming out of these. So I just ordered one. I will have 2 sub $50 DACs and this $200 AUNE T1 to check out very soon. I will compare this to the others I have..If these sound like what the guys are describing online.  I think this is what I have been looking for in sound hardware, and one I can tune by changing the tubes on here.
> 
> I know with the money I spent I could have easily bought a high end DAP. But you know what, I recently figured out that I love my tube amp from my Bravo. So much so I decided to take the next step and try something higher end..Considering high end DAC/AMPs can cost in the thousands. I will throw this one in as being cheaper dac/amp...I eagerly look forward to hearing this AUNE T1. And I will report back here with what I hope is the best sounding dac/amp my ears have ever heard..


 
   
  I'm just glad that I'm still happy with my clip zip and sgs2. How long that will last is anyone's guess lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's a slippery slope...once you have a high end DAC (which is considered inexpensive at $500-1000, middling at about $2500-4,000, and the sky's the limit for the _really _"good" stuff), then you need a preamp/amp/speakers which can do these justice (you won't hear any better sound than your weakest link, so a $3000 DA converter playing through a $200 receiver and Radio Shack speakers would be a total waste, couldn't hear what the DA can do), next thing you know, you're mortgaging the house, selling the car, working 3 jobs...
   
   
   
   
  
 I know with the money I spent I could have easily bought a high end DAP. But you know what, I recently figured out that I love my tube amp from my Bravo. So much so I decided to take the next step and try something higher end..Considering high end DAC/AMPs can cost in the thousands. I will throw this one in as being cheaper dac/amp...I eagerly look forward to hearing this AUNE T1. And I will report back here with what I hope is the best sounding dac/amp my ears have ever heard..


----------



## Omnom

Well the MH1Cs have arrived today, and initially am not so impressed,
I have been listening to the R1's for the past few days and they have just been brilliant for me,
Hopefully with a lot more burn in they should be a whole lot better.
They just don't seem to wow me at the moment,


----------



## cyloh

I must say... I'm enjoying the MH1C over my R1 and FXD80.
   
  So far the double flange included with the  R1 works best for on these for me.


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Well the MH1Cs have arrived today, and initially am not so impressed,
> I have been listening to the R1's for the past few days and they have just been brilliant for me,
> Hopefully with a lot more burn in they should be a whole lot better.
> They just don't seem to wow me at the moment,


 
  same, but after around 12 hours and some EQ adjustment: less mid-bass to get rid of some 'muddiness" and a bit more treble.
   
  They sound 'orgasmic'...for 20 bucks anyway...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sulkoudai said:


> same, but after around 12 hours and some EQ adjustment: less mid-bass to get rid of some 'muddiness" and a bit more treble.
> 
> They sound 'orgasmic'...for 20 bucks anyway...




Funny you should mention that. I just sent a MH1C to kalbee... with 18 packs oftissue as padding. He'll be sure to have something wipe the jizz off his MH1C after the eargasm that will inevitably happen


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Funny you should mention that. I just sent a MH1C to kalbee... with 18 packs oftissue as padding. He'll be sure to have something wipe the jizz off his MH1C after the eargasm that will inevitably happen


 
  how thoughtful of you.


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Well the MH1Cs have arrived today, and initially am not so impressed,
> I have been listening to the R1's for the past few days and they have just been brilliant for me,
> Hopefully with a lot more burn in they should be a whole lot better.
> They just don't seem to wow me at the moment,


 
  It is the exact opposite for me


----------



## Dsnuts

I am convinced some of us are getting raw drivers with no burn in.  My pair sounded nothing like they do now on open box so for what it is worth I would definitely burn in your MH1s.  My pair sounded too warm and undefined on open box.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am convinced some of us are getting raw drivers with no burn in.  My pair sounded nothing like they do now on open box so for what it is worth I would definitely burn in your MH1s.  My pair sounded too warm and undefined on open box.


 
  Try telling that to some of the doods in that MH1C thread, you're gonna get hanged. Rather you are believer in burn-in or not, these IEMs sounds amazing. It can only progress with more use so just burn them in while you are not using, doesn't hurt a thing.


----------



## rickdohc

who cares for them, the best thing is just to ignore them, i got a few of them on my banned list, so whatever.




  One thing i am noting is that the treble in mine, is not "laid back",  its a bit agressive, i am the only one hearing this?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> who cares ... burn in is free, so no harm there.
> 
> one thing i am noting is that the treble in mine, is not "laid back",  its a bit agressive, i am the only one hearing this?


 

 haha lets just say the treble put me to sleep on these things. LoL My JVCs sound so much more aggressive. If you can deal with the crazy treble of the FX40s you can hang with these sonys for sure.  But maybe that's just me though so......


----------



## Dsnuts

That is strange. I don't think mines have aggressive treble at all. It is a bit laid back if anything.


----------



## Zalithian

People should always remember there are so many factors that determine how IEMS will sound for people.
   
  The tips, insertion/seal, source player, source files, genres, psychological factors, vague definitions of sound, previous experience, etc.


----------



## Const4nt1n3

Quote: 





zalithian said:


> People should always remember there are so many factors that determine how IEMS will sound for people.
> 
> The tips, insertion/seal, source player, source files, genres, psychological factors, vague definitions of sound, previous experience, etc.


 
   
  +1


----------



## daveyostrow

Thats true, but coming from this thread it would be agreed what would sound smooth or bright. compared to the fx40 (which are mighty bright) the mh1c are mighty smooth while clearing up a bit with time.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Thats true, but coming from this thread it would be agreed what would sound smooth or bright. compared to the fx40 (which are mighty bright) the mh1c are mighty smooth while clearing up a bit with time.


 
   
   
  Yes, there are more smoth and less bright than the FX40, but not close to "laid back", at least my unit.
  My Soundmagic E30 has a more relaxed and less bright highs. (but overall, doesnt sound as good as the MH1).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha lets just say the treble put me to sleep on these things. LoL My JVCs sound so much more aggressive. If you can deal with the crazy treble of the FX40s you can hang with these sonys for sure.  But maybe that's just me though so......


 
   
  If you can deal with the crazy treble of the 40's, you can deal with _anything_ lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If you can deal with the crazy treble of the 40's, you can deal with _anything_ lol!


 

 I know right, let the ear raping commence!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still got love for my FX40s, though I don't miss them. haha


----------



## anachronsimic

Jeez guys, I looked at the MH1C when the hype started, and now that I'm buying things on amazon I decided to check them out and they increased by $10. Hype train in action. I might just wait until hype has moved on and get them then.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





anachronsimic said:


> Jeez guys, I looked at the MH1C when the hype started, and now that I'm buying things on amazon I decided to check them out and they increased by $10. Hype train in action. I might just wait until hype has moved on and get them then.


 

 To be fair, ClieOS did initially say they were a great bargain at under $30.
  The early listeners were just lucky enough to get it closer to $20


----------



## anachronsimic

Heh, yeah. I'm actually a bit more annoyed at myself at not picking it up then.


----------



## ericp10

Finally heard the UE 900 tonight. It's what the TF10 should have sounded like, but IMO it doesn't beat the W4. The W4 sounds more refined to my ears. The UE 900 will have to go back tomorrow. Again, it's quite an improvement over the TF10. If there's ever a sale and it goes as low as say $200, it will be worth having, but not at $400. The packaging is outstanding though. That's pretty much all I will say about them. I enjoy the W4 way more than the UE 900.


----------



## Omnom

Wow,
 30 hours down the track, and these MH1C's, well...
 I think they may have beaten my R1's and I loved those R1s!
  
 I was listening to the track 'She Will Be Loved' By Maroon 5 on my iPod, using the MH1C's, and I wasn't fully paying attention to the music as I was studying at the time.
 But then out of nowhere, I realized there was a freakin' bass line that I've heard for the first time... EVER!
 I was so amazed at the clarity, and how the detail was all just there. It was just so awesome.
 To make sure that I wasn't just hearing things, I chucked on my R1's, thinking that they would reproduce the same sound or even better.
 But when I listened to it again, it was dull, and lifeless. The bass line was like it wasn't even there, and then I realized something else.
 The vocals were so so so much clearer on the MH1C's, I couldn't believe that once putting back on the MH1Cs I could here the music in it's full glory!
 They made the R1's seem so boring.
 The MH1C's bring so much life to the music, and it just makes it so much more enjoyable, 
 The sound out of my R1's sounds thin, and well just a bit boring.
 Yes I would definitely say that the MH1C is really smooth sounding, but it doesn't mean that it doesn't have a great lower end too.
 The bass/sub bass is still largely there,
 I would like to regard myself as a bass head (although never actually owning basshead audio gear, I bloody wish i did!),
 I love the head rattling stuff!
 I thought that the MH1C lacked the bass end I wanted and thought that it wasn't going to be that good anyway, and that I would probably stick with the R1 for its nice sub bass.
 But although it doesn't do bass that well in comparison to others, it does a whole lot better in every other section too.
 I am finding the bass sufficient enough for my liking!
 The bass is just one great component of the everything else. All the aspects are perfectly mixed to give a great awesome sound.
 I don't care about the bass anymore. I just love the way the music sounds.
  
 The really really annoying part is.....
 _*THE FREAKING CORD!*_
 That and that they won't stay in my ears on the go. 
 I've tried all the tips and then tried walking and somehow it doesn't work.
  
 I guess that's now one of the only positives for the R1, the bass, and the fact that they had comply tips that were really awesome at staying in your ears!
  
 Well those are my impressions after 30hrs burn in,
 Hopefully it only gets better from here


----------



## kiteki

ericp10 said:


> MH1C is no joke.
> 
> A very refined sound that could easily be in the $200-$250 price range in sound quality. And unfortunately the head-fi snubs probably won't give this try like they refused to give the JVC FXD series a try.


 
   
  I'm no snob, I ordered both the MH1 and MH1C to check it out.
   
  Hmmmm is it made by Sony Japan, Sony Ericsson, or Sony Europe?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I know some people have complained about the cord and some have offered helpful tips but has anyone tried around the neck with both lengths equal and asserting the clip on the RIGHT cord close to where ones collar would be?? Before I went with the earlier pics and had my clip right under the left bud for "support" but since fiddling a bit I feel like they have much better overall support and don't fall out of my ears so easily. Could be me but wanted to pass it along. Either way others find the flat cord an annoyance but I'll be damned if I don't like it very much hahaha. stay classy...


----------



## kiteki

The way I see it I can use it for answering phone calls in noisy places and with bad reception, if it doesn't win me over as an IEM which I'm feeling is pretty likely, i.e. that it won't.


----------



## kiteki

"In a previous post about apostrophication, I asked why the contraction _won’t_ for _will not_ isn’t _wo’n't_, with apostrophes in each position where letters have been elided. In so doing, I skirted the obvious and much harder question of where the devil that _o_ comes from. Why is it _won’t_ and not _win’t_ or _willn’t_?"
   
  You see, I'm a bit picky, I just had to go look that up after writing "won't" at the end of my last post.  I don't think I'll like the MH1/C, lol.
   
   
  ...unless it sounds like the Final Audio Adagio V.


----------



## ClieOS

MH1 series is previously made by Sony Ericsson, which is located in Sweden. Since Ericsson has sold its share of the company to Sony, the same company is now known as Sony Mobile, and a subsidiary of Sony Japan. Sony Mobile 'Europe' just indicating where the company HQ used to be. A few weeks ago the parent company (Sony Japan) has decided to integrated Sony Mobile Europe back to their Japan HQ in order to slim down the company. So it is likely we won't be seeing too much action from Sony Mobile Europe in the long run, but more from Sony Mobile Japan. Messy big company business.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Subscribed


----------



## kiteki

clieos said:


> MH1 series is previously made by Sony Ericsson, which is located in Sweden.


 
   
   
  Cool!  I went to an Ericsson factory once.  It was massive like several football fields.
   
  I have one of the last Sony Ericsson smartphones (Xperia Ray) with very very nice sound quality, not excellent, just excellent for a smartphone.
   
  I think it uses an ST-Ericsson DAC chip http://www.stericsson.com/products/audio-dacs.jsp, which the newer Sony Ericsson Xperia's don't, AFAIK.
   
   
  There was a small cult surrounding Sony Ericsson Walkman phones, they did have a dedicated audio team at Ericsson, which may explain the sound quality in the MH1.


----------



## Iken

Love MH1C strait out of box (fx101 is going in the box), finaly a sound that I can enjoy on my mobile, fits for all music genre with only 2 eq settings put to use. Going to burn them in just to see how can this get any better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wear them like the guy in pic with clip 3cm below the spliter and I taped the cord between clip and spliter for better position and it works great for me with the smallest tips that they come with. So I think my run for earbuds is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course I am not leaving this thread just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tnx to all !!


----------



## Omnom

iken said:


> Love MHC1 strait out of box (fx101 is going in the box), finaly a sound that I can enjoy on my mobile, fits for all music genre with only 2 eq settings put to use. Going to burn them in just to see how can this get any better :blink: . I wear them like the guy in pic with clip 3cm below the spliter and I taped the cord between clip and spliter for better position and it works great for me with the smallest tips that they come with. So I think my run for earbuds is over   Of course I am not leaving this thread just in case  tnx to all !!




I finally for once can second that!
I no longer crave that head rattling and low rumbling bass anymore.
I enjoy the music that comes out of the MH1Cs, it's so vibrant and makes the listening experience so much more enjoyable.
I think I'm pretty sorted in terms of IEMs now..............

Thanks for the recommendations guys. My first real purchase in a while and it's a absolute great one, and only at $22! Such a steal.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I finally for once can second that!
> I no longer crave that head rattling and low rumbling bass anymore.
> I enjoy the music that comes out of the MH1Cs, it's so vibrant and makes the listening experience so much more enjoyable.
> I think I'm pretty sorted in terms of IEMs now..............
> Thanks for the recommendations guys. My first real purchase in a while and it's a absolute great one, and only at $22! Such a steal.


 

 OK this is crazy, these MH1Cs are starting to freak me out for the 2nd time and NOW i can finally hear/ see why Ds said they have like 80% of the xba3s in sound. It just gets better and better with more burn-in and for some reason i get the best results burning them in with Flying Lotus "Until The Quiet Comes" album on full blast over night with my ipod classic (man these little suckas drain/ takes more juice than my JVC headphones when burning in on full blast, like 9 hours and battery almost empty). I have other bass heavy albums for burn-in but it doesn't get the same results for some reason.hmmmmmm strange maybe it's the funky beats in this album, I haven't listen it to much and not a huge fan so i just use it for burn-in. LMAO  
   
  The 1st breakthrough was also with this album after like 4 full days of full blasting them initially with other bass heavy albums, and this recent, 2nd breakthrough was also with that Flying Lotus album. The over all sound now has become faster/ bass is less sluggish and the mids/ highs are a lot more transparent. Everything just sound so airy/ and in your face combined with that tight big bass extension makes the sound signature of these MH1Cs truly lovely and fun. There is also a ridiculous amount of sparkle in the mids and the highs which makes everything sound more refined without any harshness. I think these are now on par, if not has surpassed my JVC FXD70s. These MH1Cs are truly the total/ complete upgrade to the FX40s I was looking for. WOW!!!
   
  Oh and the cable no longer bugs me, wear them over ears with a clip, there is little to no cord noise and it does not pop out as easily. Really comfy when worn over-ears as well.  
   
  Thanks you'll for the heads up on this thing, truly a sonic gem!!!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I finally for once can second that!
> I no longer crave that head rattling and low rumbling bass anymore.
> I enjoy the music that comes out of the MH1Cs, it's so vibrant and makes the listening experience so much more enjoyable.
> *I think I'm pretty sorted in terms of IEMs now..............*
> Thanks for the recommendations guys. My first real purchase in a while and it's a absolute great one, and only at $22! Such a steal.


 
  yeaaah, right... that's what I thought when I got xb90ex. Now I want the new JVC FXZ 100...


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> OK this is crazy, these MH1Cs are starting to freak me out for the 2nd time and NOW i can finally hear/ see why Ds said they have like 80% of the xba3s in sound. It just gets better and better with more burn-in and for some reason i get the best results burning them in with Flying Lotus "Until The Quiet Comes" album on full blast over night with my ipod classic (man these little suckas drain/ takes more juice than my JVC headphones when burning in on full blast, like 9 hours and battery almost empty). I have other bass heavy albums for burn-in but it doesn't get the same results for some reason.hmmmmmm strange maybe it's the funky beats in this album, I haven't listen it to much and not a huge fan so i just use it for burn-in. LMAO
> 
> The 1st breakthrough was also with this album after like 4 full days of full blasting them initially with other bass heavy albums, and this recent, 2nd breakthrough was also with that Flying Lotus album. The over all sound now has become faster/ bass is less sluggish and the mids/ highs are a lot more transparent. Everything just sound so airy/ and in your face combined with that tight big bass extension makes the sound signature of these MH1Cs truly lovely and fun. There is also a ridiculous amount of sparkle in the mids and the highs which makes everything sound more refined without any harshness. I think these are now on par, if not has surpassed my JVC FXD70s. These MH1Cs are truly the total/ complete upgrade to the FX40s I was looking for. WOW!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


>


 

 haha only hype things when hype is warranted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously these are gaining on my FXD70s, cuz it's sooooo smooth while the 70s still picks up some harshness here and there and lacks that big/ tight deep bass for me cuz I listen to lots of hip hop.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh and the cable no longer bugs me, wear them over ears with a clip, there is little to no cord noise and it does not pop out as easily. Really comfy when worn over-ears as well.


 
   
  Yay!! Finally someone who agrees with me. The cable on the mh1c is really soft and comfy once you know how to wear them. I just went jogging these today without the clip and it was great; I don't think I have ever had these fall out of my ears yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> Yay!! Finally someone who agrees with me. The cable on the mh1c is really soft and comfy once you know how to wear them. I just went jogging these today without the clip and it was great; I don't think I have ever had these fall out of my ears yet.


 

 No the cable still sucks. LoL But wearing it over-ears and using the clip helps A LOT in managing it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey rick how is your fire phoenix. I figure they should be nice n burned in by now no? If your hearing what I hear out of my FP. You should be loving the sound out of that DAC. I think they need about a weeks worth of use for everything to sort out. But mines sounds amazing even better than when I first started using it actually.
   
  Speaking of hardware. I have not gotten any of the cheapo DACs I posted earlier. I will post some impressions of them here as soon as I get them. I did end up getting a new tube to try out with my Bravo amp and my AUNE T1 when I get that.. I have been doing a lot. And I mean a lot of reading online about dac/amps..
   
  On a very interesting note. The more and more I read through specs and chips and how they all mix together for the end sound. It seems the Chinese are taking some high end chips and throwing them in different configurations to come out some very interesting products. The Fire Phoenix for example is just one of them..How does this affect you guys? Well for the most part the sound that is coming out of my Fire Phoenix for example. There is no way I could have had this type of sound out of a sub $100 DAC even a year or two ago. No possible way. This is good news for all of us that are fans of better sound..It seems I am on yet another mission. The best possible sound for the bucks. To be continued.


----------



## kiteki

Anyone noticed the *TDK MA700* yet?
   
   



 MA700



 ドライバーの様子


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No the cable still sucks. LoL But wearing it over-ears and using the clip helps A LOT in managing it.


 
  haha aww almost.
   
  Have you tried putting the right earphone cable behind your neck? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cable: Source --> left ear --> behind neck --> right ear.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Anyone noticed the *TDK MA700* yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  yeah, noticed it when currawong gave it best in show number 2 rank (or whatever it was)... looks really interesting, with that braided cord and new armature thingy... also, the price seems right...


----------



## Dsnuts

What niho said.


----------



## kiteki

New sound comes from new technology.  That's a scientific fact.
   
  Keep an eye on it.


----------



## BGRoberts

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Speaking of hardware. I have not gotten any of the cheapo DACs I posted earlier. I will post some impressions of them here as soon as I get them. I did end up getting a new tube to try out with my Bravo amp and my AUNE T1 when I get that.. I have been doing a lot. And I mean a lot of reading online about dac/amps..


 
   
  Read up on the Audioquest Dragonfly.  It's pricier, but the best DAC I've heard so far.  I also like the FIIO E17 a lot.
   
  Was there ever a thread started about budget
 DAC/AMP discoveries?
   
  ~BG


----------



## Dsnuts

No not yet but. Here is some news for you BG. This

   
  Cost $45 is using a sabre chip that the dragonfly is using. The difference is this cost $205 less. I will report back once I get this. I look forward to hearing this paired up to my Bravo amp.


----------



## BGRoberts

I saw you mention that one the other day.
  While there;s more involved than just the DAC chip, that does look interesting.
  I'll be watching for your take on it.




  Keep that Bravo glowing!
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> No not yet but. Here is some news for you BG. This
> 
> 
> Cost $45 is using a sabre chip that the dragonfly is using. The difference is this cost $205 less. I will report back once I get this. I look forward to hearing this paired up to my Bravo amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya we will see. I have a few things coming to me that I will report about. The wait is killing me. But I will just enjoy my Fire Phoenix and Bravo amp in the mean while. Good to see you posting again there BG. I thought you was taking a break from all the headfi madness. But I guess you just couldn't stay away.


----------



## Prakhar

Those Aune Dac/Amp you posted DS looked pretty amazing. Cant wait for your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

I did a lot of reading on that particular amp. Here is the thread on them. Check out what the OP is saying about the AUNE T1. That is some serious praise. http://www.head-fi.org/t/633006/aune-t1-usb-dac-tube-amp-discussion-thread#post_8803350
   
  The funny thing is I have read that else where too not just him either. People be impressed with this. Naturally I got curious. I should be getting mine by early next week maybe even before this weekend. I even got that same tube he ended up using with the AUNE T1. In any case I am eager to try that. Now that I have a few DACs and AMPs. I will have a good starting point to compare some different combos. We will see how it is.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Anyone noticed the *TDK MA700* yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  So this is why the TDK BA200 is selling as low as $140 now?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> I'm no snob, I ordered both the MH1 and MH1C to check it out.
> 
> Hmmmm is it made by Sony Japan, Sony Ericsson, or Sony Europe?


 
   
  Sorry kiteki, I just saw your question a few seconds ago. What ClieOS stated...lol. He would know better than me, but the label says Sony Ericsson.


----------



## rebs

Long time listener.  First time caller.  ...or something like that.
   
  I'm a newbie to this forum, and although I've been following this thread for awhile, I could use some advice.
   
  Preface:  I'm not a headphones expert.  I prefer the IEM's (especially for work and the gym).  Most of my "high end" headphone experience is with the Klipsch S4i, which I listen to now.  However, now I'm using my android phone for music, and I require separate volume controls preferably not near the ear; I like the volume control around chest level.
   
  Do you think I should try these headphones?  Or does someone have another suggestion?  Sorry if this is a little off topic, but these MH1C seem like a viable alternative (except for the volume control and weird J design), so I thought you experts might offer some validation and/or suggestions.
   
  Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## jarrett

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So this is why the TDK BA200 is selling as low as $140 now?


 
   
  What on earth are those things sticking out of them?


----------



## Spider fan

jarrett said:


> What on earth are those things sticking out of them? :blink:



Think those are pegs in a wall holding them up.


----------



## Basilius

Can anyone compare the Sony MDR-XB90EX to the Brainwavz R1 (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, details)?  thanks


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





jbsteeves said:


> Can anyone compare the Sony MDR-XB90EX to the Brainwavz R1 (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, details)?  thanks


 

 I could but I'm lazy and don't feel like sticking that xb90 back in my ear while waiting to sell it.
  Enjoying the mh1c too much.
  Maybe Ds can chime in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rebs said:


> Long time listener.  First time caller.  ...or something like that.
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum, and although I've been following this thread for awhile, I could use some advice.
> 
> ...


 
  These sound great for your phone and the mic will work but the only issue with these is how microphonic meaning they emit sound like crazy from the cord. The cord is one of the worst designs I have seen on any earphone. The sound is worth getting these for your work maybe but for the gym. It would drive me nuts to use these for the gym. For the gym I would look into something like a Panasonic HJE350. Perfect for the gym. These for your work or when your not moving around so much will work.
  Quote: 





jbsteeves said:


> Can anyone compare the Sony MDR-XB90EX to the Brainwavz R1 (bass, mids, treble, soundstage, details)?  thanks


 
  Sub bass is greater on the XB90. More mid bass on the R1s. Stage is similar in width but not as deep as the XB90. R1 has the lesser mids too. More highs over the XB90 but less refined..


----------



## -sandro-

I have a question for you dsnuts...considering I have the cmk500 that you love so much that has a strange v shaped sound signature or recessed mids somehow, and I also see the SHE3580 (from the graph) should sound the same, I take that you love that kind of sound signature. I wanna try the SHE3580 or HA-FX40, are these with the same signature? Are either of these neutral or balanced or a little mid-centric instead? Otherwise do you any other CHEAP discovery I could try? ;P


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't think the CKM500 has a V sound signature at all. Not my pair anyway. You need to try out one of the new Sony MH1Cs..It is the earphone to have this month that is for certain. I saw some used pairs on the sale forums if you want to save a bit of money.


----------



## -sandro-

dsnuts said:


> I don't think the CKM500 has a V sound signature at all. Not my pair anyway. You need to try out one of the new Sony MH1Cs..It is the earphone to have this month that is for certain. I saw some used pairs on the sale forums if you want to save a bit of money.




already ordered them


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These sound great for your phone and the mic will work but the only issue with these is how microphonic meaning they emit sound like crazy from the cord. The cord is one of the worst designs I have seen on any earphone. The sound is worth getting these for your work maybe but for the gym. It would drive me nuts to use these for the gym.


 
   
  I've been using these for the gym and jogging next to the creek and I get almost no microphonic noise of any sort. If worn correctly, the cord shouldn't even be moving at all.
  The right earphone chord should be resting on your back, or your neck. And the left earphone cord should be clipped on the shirt. In all honesty, the clip isn't even necessary, but helpful. The chord shouldn't be dangling or moving; same with the IEM in your ear. 
   
  Not sure how everyone is having problems haha. Is my ear canal design perfect for this IEM?


----------



## WNBC

Yes.
   
  Worst cable design I've come across but I do like the sound coming from them so I will stick with it.  Works fine with cable behind my back until I turn my head and the piece comes out of my ear. 
  Too much catch between the rubbery cable and cotton clothes.  A smooth flat plastic cable would be bad but better.  Or I need to break out the plastic shirt. 
   
  Quote:  





> Is my ear canal design perfect for this IEM?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Worst cable design I've come across but I do like the sound coming from them so I will stick with it.  Works fine with cable behind my back until I turn my head and the piece comes out of my ear.
> Too much catch between the rubbery cable and cotton clothes.  A smooth flat plastic cable would be bad but better.  Or I need to break out the plastic shirt.


 
   
  Yup - same problem. Moving the head around a lot (which I do at the gym) invariably pulls the driver out of the ear (and this is wearing them properly and over the ears, and using the clip). The cable is just too inflexible, and because it is flat, it can only really flex one way. Anyway, I'm not breaking out the plastic gym attire, so I think the solution for me is to just not use the mh1c at the gym lol.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Yes.
> 
> Worst cable design I've come across but I do like the sound coming from them so I will stick with it.  Works fine with cable behind my back until I turn my head and the piece comes out of my ear.
> Too much catch between the rubbery cable and cotton clothes.  A smooth flat plastic cable would be bad but better.  Or I need to break out the plastic shirt.


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup - same problem. Moving the head around a lot (which I do at the gym) invariably pulls the driver out of the ear (and this is wearing them properly and over the ears, and using the clip). The cable is just too inflexible, and because it is flat, it can only really flex one way. Anyway, I'm not breaking out the plastic gym attire, so I think the solution for me is to just not use the mh1c at the gym lol.


 
   
   
  Hmmm... mine always sits on my neck. So the soft cable just slides on my neck.
   
  Actually it doesn't even slide when I turn my head because there is so much extra cable. Look, there is so much room!
   
   

   
   
   
  So I just tried the over ear and on the shirt, and... no difference, just more uncomfortable. The cable doesn't move at all even when turning my head from 0 to 180 degrees.
   
  I guess this IEM was designed specifically for me haha; I love how I can just drop my IEMs down when I need to talk to someone without worrying about where to place them.


----------



## WNBC

Yeah, I do think that if you happen to be a taller person with a somewhat longer neck that there is less freedom for movement or slack.   Less slack = more likely to come out of ear.
  Now if they could have just made it a user adjustable slider on the cable we'd all be in business!
   
   
  Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> Hmmm... mine always sits on my neck. So the soft cable just slides on my neck.
> 
> Actually it doesn't even slide when I turn my head because there is so much extra cable. Look, there is so much room!
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> <snip out maroon 5 guy>
> 
> I guess this IEM was designed specifically for me haha; I love how I can just drop my IEMs down when I need to talk to someone without worrying about where to place them.


 
   
  I wear my xba3's exactly as shown by the maroon 5 guy, and I also like how I can drop them down the way you mention. So I have no problem with the j-cable design per se - just the cable itself. Also, if there is going to be a control gizmo, I would much more prefer for it to farther down under the j and under the clip. But that's just me.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Now if they could have just made it a user adjustable slider on the cable we'd all be in business!


 
   
   
  Genius!! ahah. Yeah, I can see how crappy the mh1c might be for a taller person.


----------



## MrEleventy

Man, I absolutely love these MH1s, soooooooooooooo much. I left the house this morning running late, got in my car and drove off. About 5 mins later, I realize I don't have my MH1s, did a quick assessment of all the cans and IEMs that I have at work; and promptly turned around to get them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know WHY I don't have a back-up pair sitting in my car for days like these. Thx Ds!


----------



## todd92371

Wow... these MH1c's have a very magical sound.
  I have noticed one thing. The highs can get a little harsh (shrill) at times? Is this a product of not enough burn in or improper seal. I think the seal is okay. Because, I'm getting strong tight bass. What a great sounding IEM. I like them better than my er4p's.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





todd92371 said:


> Wow... these MH1c's have a very magical sound.
> I have noticed one thing. T_*he highs can get a little harsh (shrill) at times?*_ Is this a product of not enough burn in or improper seal. I think the seal is okay. Because, I'm getting strong tight bass. What a great sounding IEM. I like them better than my er4p's.
> 
> Thanks.


 
   

 thats what i am hearing with my 100 hours burned MH1C, treble is not that smooth.. but i am not saying its sounds bad, its not laid back.


----------



## atomikn00b

rickdohc said:


> thats what i am hearing with my 100 hours burned MH1C, treble is not that smooth.. but i am not saying its sounds bad, its not laid back.




You sure it's not you're audio? 
Treble only gets harsh for me with badly recorded tracks


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> You sure it's not you're audio?
> Treble only gets harsh for me with badly recorded tracks


 

 no audio/source problems.
  Just to be clear, i am not saying its sounds bad or its harsh, its not harsh, but its not laid back.


----------



## todd92371

I would have to agree. Not bad at all. Just not laid back. I have not burned them in yet.
  Love the sound of these. Going from the er4p to this is like the music all of a sudden took on emotion again.


----------



## Techno Kid

The highs on the MH1C don't sound harsh to me at all and I have a real problem with harsh sibilant highs though I don't have 100 hours on them yet either.


----------



## daveyostrow

highs are slowly beginning to show, cable can be annoying at times but the size is small enough to sleep with... but i cant sleep when the music is going.
  is there an adapter to make these function fully with i-stuff?


----------



## nihontoman

I just dialed down the bass by 3 db on my rockboxed clip+ for the xb90ex - there still ****loads of it :|


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting.
   
  So I decided to try out a new cable as I was using an old USB cable from one of my external drives..The whole debate if cables matter or not. I don't know if it does but I have never heard this set up sound this good. The sound is about as pure as it is going to get. I just plugged in my new cable into my Optical box. So my set up looks like this. 
   

  Plus

  New Pangea pure audio grade USB $25 bought on Amazon
  plus

  SMSL usb to optical/ coax out. Giving me 24 bit audio plus

  Connected to my

  Plus my

  =

  Talk about squeezing every bit if audio out of this set up. I am oh so happy.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Talk about squeezing every bit if audio out of this set up. I am oh so happy.


 
  Ha. there was a silly dance in west africa called "alanta".
  These kids look like they're doing the most.
   
  If you're curious.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azRdYST8RQ4


----------



## kwerdenker

nihontoman said:


> I just dialed down the bass by 3 db on my rockboxed clip+ for the xb90ex - there still ****loads of it :|



Isn't thiy #@&*load of bass the whole point about them?  (Btw: getting mine on Tuesday. Really excited!)


----------



## waynes world

Completely OT, but as part of my new found quest for cool online streaming music, I discovered http://somafm.com/
   
  The good bit is that it is free, and the various stations play *awesome* music (in my humble opinion of course!). I like them so much, that I forked over $4 for their android app (well worth it to me).
   
  The downside is that they stream at 128kbps. It sounds fine, but I would love to hear them at a higher kbps, so I am going to pester them relentlessly to offer a premium service with higher kbps (I would be happy to pay a small monthly fee for that).
   
  As you were!


----------



## kwerdenker

dsnuts said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So I decided to try out a new cable as I was using an old USB cable from one of my external drives..*The whole debate if cables matter or not.* I don't know if it does but I have never heard this set up sound this good. The sound is about as pure as it is going to get. I just plugged in my new cable into my Optical box. So my set up looks like this.
> [...]
> ...



Sorry to rain on your parade there dsnuts but there is no way, that a cabel will have any effect (positive or negative) on your audio signal in a digital distribution system. Period.
In Analog it may matter (though there were articel that suggest otherwise, monster cabel vs. coathanger for exampel). In Digital Audio, it's just ridiculous. 25$ for a USB cabel is a ripp-off. Anything for 5$ or below works just as well. And is that a gold plated OPTICAL coax cabel? That just takes the cake. There is no electrical signal distributed by that cable, why should it need a gold plated contact?


----------



## Doc-holliday

kwerdenker said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade there dsnuts but there is no way.....




oh oh.....


----------



## Dsnuts

I spend $20 on a higher quality made cable. I ain't that crazy to spend on something like this. I would rather buy me another Amp.

























   














See all 3 image(s) 

Share your own customer images


   
  
  AudioQuest Cinnamon USB (3m) by Audioquest 
5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (2 customer reviews)
 
 
 Price: *$88.75*  & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details     
 
    Only 2 left in stock.
 Sold by *ListenUp* and *Fulfilled by Amazon*.

 *Want it delivered Monday, November 19?* Order it in the next 19 hours and 40 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. Details


----------



## Doc-holliday

^ they could have at least given it a fancy name for 90 bucks... like the "viper" or the "red rattlesnake" or something... Cinnamon? Really?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I bet my snake looking optical cable is very similar in quality to this one here. But I bought mines for $8 on the bay. Like I said. I am crazy but not that crazy!
   











   






See all 1 image(s) 

Share your own customer images


   
  
  AudioQuest Cinnamon OptiLink .75m (2.46 ft.) Optical Audio Cable by Audioquest 
Be the first to review this item
 
 
 List Price: $65.00 Price: *$64.75*  & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details  You Save: $0.25     
 
    Only 7 left in stock.
 Sold by *HCM Audio* and *Fulfilled by Amazon*. Gift-wrap available.

 *Want it delivered Tuesday, November 20?* Order it in the next 67 hours and 34 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. Details
               5 new from $64.75


----------



## kova4a

Seriously, this has been debated a lot. I was talking to a guy who was completely sure that all hdmi cables are the same and it doesn't matter how much it costs - then I connected my ps3 to his tv using two different hdmi cables and I shut him up. The one was a $5 regular hdmi cable the other was a $20 flat hdmi cable and not only the quality was different but the contrast of the picture.
   
  edit: I'm not saying that all those insane $100+ cables are worth it but something around 20 bucks is always better than the generic cheap stuff


----------



## eke2k6

The thing that cable haters don't realize is that you cannot change the conductivity (ie, silver/copper/unobtainium), without changing the flow of impulses. A cable change will ALWAYS have an effect on the output of the end device.
   
  Now whether the changes are audible/visible, or even desirable, are all subjective. However, there is absolutely no denying the effect of cables.
   
  Source: multiple physics classes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Plus getting a cable made by this dude was worth $20. Ya my cable now is $25 but I got it for $20 so there.
   
  So what was the results of this mans cable? The sound is the same but somehow cleaner in the extensions highs mids and lows. Very clean sound..
 Actually I can honestly say. I was somewhat doubtful myself but this man's cable does make a difference. It isn't drastic. I was getting a great sound even before this but I knew the cable I was using was not optimal and was the weak link in the chain. Now it ain't. I feel I was getting 97% of the optimal sound out of my set up. Now I can say I am getting 100% So yes. This is in deed a discovery to me and was definitely worth the $20 payed.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Seriously, this has been debated a lot. I was talking to a guy who was completely sure that all hdmi cables are the same and it doesn't matter how much it costs - then I connected my ps3 to his tv using two different hdmi cables and I shut him up. The one was a $5 regular hdmi cable the other was a $20 flat hdmi cable and not only the quality was different but the contrast of the picture.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying that all those insane $100+ cables are worth it but something around 20 bucks is always better than the generic cheap stuff


 

 http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20056502-1/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/
  http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57540275-221/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/
   
  I have no opinion on this matter. Just putting it up since you mentioned it :-D


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20056502-1/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57540275-221/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/
> 
> I have no opinion on this matter. Just putting it up since you mentioned it :-D


 
  Well, I seriously don't even want to read it. The fact is that I have 2 cables that output different image quality. Just the fact that there is a big contrast change that is noticable right away and everyone I showed it to can see it proves that there's difference from cable to cable. I also thought before all hdmi cables are the same but I can't argue with my eyes.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So I decided to try out a new cable as I was using an old USB cable from one of my external drives..The whole debate if cables matter or not. I don't know if it does but I have never heard this set up sound this good. The sound is about as pure as it is going to get. I just plugged in my new cable into my Optical box. So my set up looks like this.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thats the kind of setup that would make my BA200 sing well really anything would sound much better coming though that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the beauty of this little set up was. The total spent was roughly $200 including the MH1C, excluding the laptop, which for the sound I am getting is nothing. I should have something soon that should be very close to what this is doing for even cheaper..I have been on a DAC/AMP bender as of late..This sounds great with everything I have actually. The only real issue with that Fire Phoenix dac/amp is their QC. I lucked out it seems as I know guys ended up getting some lemons. Otherwise I would not hesitate to recommend to spend the $90 plus $15 to have them send you one. The sound is nothing short of phenomenal. But I have some others that are on order that I will be comparing to very soon. .


----------



## Techno Kid

I'm looking into getting a nice amp/dac that's a balanced setup but the ones I want they're in the $400 to $800 range, man when I'm able to get one along with lossless music its going to be audio heaven.
   
  Is the amp you use the O2?


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually. Here is a little interesting tid bit.. This is another set up I am using right next to my fire phoenix.

  So my Panguea USB was $20 and this cable here was $10. Cuz I had to get free shipping you know.  It is a 3.5 to RCA. Perfect for this set up.

  Media bridge 3.5-RCA out. Excellent for $10. Danny Bai also uses this Bravo Ocean. He was telling me the other day he doesn't even touch his O2 anymore. This is hooked up to my Z1060 using this cable. Excellent sound. I would say is even more easier set up than my other set up and sound almost as good actually. This little tube amp sound amazing on even a clip. It brings what ever source you have to a whole new level in sound.. The Fire Phoenix DAC end hooked up to this amp is another story.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sound is nothing short of phenomenal. But I have some others that are on order that I will be comparing to very soon. .


 
   
  Could it be the Aune T1!?!?!


----------



## Dsnuts

The AUNE T1 cost me about the same amount as the complete Phoenix set up with new cable. So which one will come out on top? That is the question. Well I did get an upgraded tube I ordered for the AUNE T1. I hope earlier next week I will find out. If that ends up not sounding as good. I might have to send it packing.. I do consider the Phoenix set up a solid base set up for me so it is good that I have it to compare the AUNE T1 to.. Cirrus Logic n op amp vs Burr Brown n tube. Fight!!
   
  So you guys might be wondering why I am all of a sudden going hog wild on the hardware.? Simple
Gotta get ready for it!


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually. Here is a little interesting tid bit.. This is another set up I am using right next to my fire phoenix.
> 
> So my Panguea USB was $20 and this cable here was $10. Cuz I had to get free shipping you know.  It is a 3.5 to RCA. Perfect for this set up.


 
   
   
  No joking, I have ALWAYS thought about picking an Ocean up. Might do it now ^_^


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> No joking, I have ALWAYS thought about picking an Ocean up. Might do it now ^_^


 
  Yeah and I have ALWAYS thought about having a fire phoenix as my pet...


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> The thing that cable haters don't realize is that you cannot change the conductivity (ie, silver/copper/unobtainium), without changing the flow of impulses. A cable change will ALWAYS have an effect on the output of the end device.
> 
> Now whether the changes are audible/visible, or even desirable, are all subjective. However, there is absolutely no denying the effect of cables.
> 
> Source: multiple physics classes.


 
  Do cable have an influence on the physical signal transfer (voltage/current/frequency)? Yes. Can this have an effect on the data signal transfer? In certain situations it might. Does this matter for the sound quality of digital audio/video signals? No.
  A digital data distribution either works or it works not (works as in "the receiving end gets the data the sender send out"). There is no ambiguity like in analog signals. Bad cable may lead to the loss of data but that would only result in gaps/skipping in your audio (or video) playback and not in any kind of quality difference in the analog audio data that is decoded from the digital data.

  (Graph is for HDMI<->Picture but the principal is the same for USB<->Audio)
  (Source: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57540275-221/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/ )
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Seriously, this has been debated a lot. I was talking to a guy who was completely sure that all hdmi cables are the same and it doesn't matter how much it costs - then I connected my ps3 to his tv using two different hdmi cables and I shut him up. The one was a $5 regular hdmi cable the other was a $20 flat hdmi cable and not only the quality was different but the contrast of the picture.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying that all those insane $100+ cables are worth it but something around 20 bucks is always better than the generic cheap stuff


 
    
  Quote:


kova4a said:


> Well, I seriously don't even want to read it. The fact is that I have 2 cables that output different image quality. Just the fact that there is a big contrast change that is noticable right away and everyone I showed it to can see it proves that there's difference from cable to cable. I also thought before all hdmi cables are the same but I can't argue with my eyes.


 
  I won't even start to argue with you on this. You obviously have your believes set straight and I don't argue on believes of any any kind. If you ever want to change your mind though the links provided by atomik are a really good read.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Isn't thiy #@&*load of bass the whole point about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  no, not really... I mean yes, but at the same time -- no.  I love their mids and soundstage more than I love their bass...


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Do cable have an influence on the physical signal transfer (voltage/current/frequency)? Yes. Can this have an effect on the data signal transfer? In certain situations it might. Does this matter for the sound quality of digital audio/video signals? No.
> A digital data distribution either works or it works not (works as in "the receiving end gets the data the sender send out"). There is no ambiguity like in analog signals. Bad cable may lead to the loss of data but that would only result in gaps/skipping in your audio (or video) playback and not in any kind of quality difference in the analog audio data that is decoded from the digital data.
> 
> (Graph is for HDMI<->Picture but the principal is the same for USB<->Audio)
> ...


 
  I don't want to argue too. I know the science behind an hdmi cable. But I'm not a blind believer. So, not argue with me but explain to me how come that with the flat hdmi cable I had to change the contrast and brightness on my tv to make the picture look as the other cable. I'm not talking about imaginery difference - I'm talking about a lot warmer colors and darker blacks. That's how I convinced that friend - his tv wasn't LED and the blacks were kinda grey and with the flat cable it became so black, that even he had to agree there is difference. Also direct A/B comparison shoed that one cable made the picture smoother and the other slightly grainy. I have absolutely no idea how this happens but maybe you can enilghten because it happens and proves there's difference. I guess I can't say that the generic hdmi cable that cost 3 bucks is faulty because it plays everything fine and according to the science and you it doesn't matter if it uses the cheapest and lowest quality materials in the world.


----------



## anachronsimic

I'd think it would be best if we drop this cable conversation before it has the chance to get out of hand.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Do cable have an influence on the physical signal transfer (voltage/current/frequency)? Yes. Can this have an effect on the data signal transfer? In certain situations it might. *Does this matter for the sound quality of digital audio/video signals? No.*
> A digital data distribution either works or it works not (works as in "the receiving end gets the data the sender send out"). There is no ambiguity like in analog signals. Bad cable may lead to the loss of data but that would only result in gaps/skipping in your audio (or video) playback and not in any kind of quality difference in the analog audio data that is decoded from the digital data.


 
   
  This is the crux of the entire argument.
   
  I don't know that much about digital transfers to have an assertive opinion, but when it comes to interconnects like iem cables, there *has to be *a difference when the material is changed.
   
   
  Let's leave it at that


----------



## Dsnuts

Its not a big deal. I think it makes sense to get audio cables for audio. And not use a USB from my harddrive..I am somewhere in the middle of the whole thing I like my cable 10X more than my older usb but at the same time I would always just try n get the best deal you can for an upgraded cable just for the physical better quality alone. The sound benefits are debatable. I hear better extension in the sound. I also think this is due to my Fire Phoenix broken worked in as well. Both factors.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> No joking, I have ALWAYS thought about picking an Ocean up. Might do it now ^_^


 

 It is a nice little amp. I am actually very happy with my bravo Ocean quite a bit actually..It has a really nice smooth musical tone using my daps.. Vocals and instruments sound great. It doesn't color my Daps sounds it does amplify the traits or sound characteristics of the daps so transparency is there. I am sure it is no where close to high end multiple tube amps and this amp is simple as is the sound but it very enjoyable for the cost.. A good amp it is. With tunable possibilities from tubes..


----------



## Lourdes

Re: Cables (as well as burn-in and most sources and amps)

Have someone help you conduct a double-blind test. After you fail you can then be happy knowing that you've eliminated most factors in the pursuit of a good sound and concentrate (time/money) on transducers, the factor that actually does really vary. Though I never needed to do this personally it has worked on others.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-I've been reading here about the Bravo Ocean, sounds appealing. On anohter thread there is a group sale on Matrix M stage amp, solid state, retail $268, group buy site for $165, http://massdrop.com/matrix-headphone-amp. Both sound tempting, anyone heard both amps?


----------



## doctorjazz

as to the previous HM5 pads mod, does that just involve changing the pads? Have already changed to ATH pleathers and taped the vents, some increased bass, could live with it, not what you hear with some phones, though. And, has anyone compared the different pads, HM5 and ATH?


----------



## jant71

Looking around I saw that AT tipped their hand again. A thumbnail pic is up but nothing till probably later on (tomorrow for us in NA anyway)...

  ATH-CKN50
   
  N series?? Will it end up above the M series. Looks like micro drivers if that is a med. tip on them. AT finally on the micro-driver bandwagon?
   
  Keep an eye out for more info which should be showing up shortly.


----------



## Gee Simpson

How does the MH1C compare to the S500's? Especially in the bass department?


----------



## tseliottt

So how do the MH1C compare to the XB90EX?
  And wheres the cheapest place to get the MH1C?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Looking around I saw that AT tipped their hand again. A thumbnail pic is up but nothing till probably later on (tomorrow for us in NA anyway)...
> 
> ATH-CKN50
> 
> ...


 
  hmmm, that's interesting. they need to do something unique though with their microdrivers, something like jvc did with their carbon nanotubes....
   
   
  Quote: 





tseliottt said:


> So how do the MH1C compare to the XB90EX?
> And wheres the cheapest place to get the MH1C?


 
   
   
  I asked the same question some pages ago and from the replies I got, XB90EX is an upgrade in bass and soundstage and presentation...


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Seriously, this has been debated a lot. I was talking to a guy who was completely sure that all hdmi cables are the same and it doesn't matter how much it costs - then I connected my ps3 to his tv using two different hdmi cables and I shut him up. The one was a $5 regular hdmi cable the other was a $20 flat hdmi cable and not only the quality was different but the contrast of the picture.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying that all those insane $100+ cables are worth it but something around 20 bucks is always better than the generic cheap stuff


 

 I want to know more about this.  All of my cables for analog signals have a sound of their own.  Differences range from not so small to very small, but they are always there.  How about digital signals?  My thought is that, if a few zeros and ones are missed by some cables that are NOT missed by others, there could be a noticeable difference in the sound and video quality.  Does this make sense?  Can somebody give a sound cause and effect explanation as to why there are or there are not differences in output quality of analog and digital cables?


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I want to know more about this.  All of my cables for analog signals have a sound of their own.  Differences range from not so small to very small, but they are always there.  How about digital signals?  *My thought is that, if a few zeros and ones are missed by some cables that are NOT missed by others, there could be a noticeable difference in the sound and video quality.  Does this make sense?*  Can somebody give a sound cause and effect explanation as to why there are or there are not differences in output quality of analog and digital cables?


 
  These two links should give you the answers you seek. They do omit most of the intricate technical details and explain the rest quite understandable. If you have some follow-up questions, send me a PM. This thread is not considered the right place for this discussion.
   
  Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20056502-1/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57540275-221/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/
> 
> I have no opinion on this matter. Just putting it up since you mentioned it :-D


----------



## ericp10

FXZ100 has been ordered from Amazon Japan for $172 USD. I'll wait awhile on the FXZ200. I'l let you guys know when I have it! :


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hmmm, that's interesting. they need to do something unique though with their microdrivers, something like jvc did with their carbon nanotubes....


 
  Not really. All they have to do is sound good. My CX985 sound great and are boast no special materials in their "miniature transducers" or the IE800's or other quality sounding micro drivers like in the older MH1C or EPH-100 or the upcoming VC02. No actual proof yet that the CNT actually makes their micro's any better outside of a good marketing/selling point. Just like in the past, good drivers are good drivers whether CNT, biocellullose, titanium, mylar, wood, or whatever. 
   
  Here is the info...

 Released on December 14, 2012
     Earbuds
   ATH-CKN50 BK  (¥ 4,500. Before tax) ¥ 4,725.  ATH-CKN50 BL  (¥ 4,500. Before tax) ¥ 4,725.  ATH-CKN50 BW  (¥ 4,500. Before tax) ¥ 4,725.  ATH-CKN50 WH  (¥ 4,500. Before tax) ¥ 4,725.  
   
  Φ5.7mm driver with a dynamic history of our smallest,
 Model first of "PREMIUM COMPACT" series.











  BK (Black)  





  BL (Blue)  





  BW (Brown)  





  WH (White)  





  Image winding code  





  Installation image  
 


 Achieve the playback sound, full force in the ultra-compact body, with newly developed driver φ5.7mm.
 With a strong magnetic force magnet driver φ5.7mm newly developed high-performance, you can enjoy playback of force than it looks with a sense of size, such as balanced armature.
 Fit and stable "(the next loop support structure) NLS" new structure.
 Evolutionary mechanism "(loop support) LOOP SUPPORT" our own.  Adopted a new ring-shaped circle, I realized the design that may fit a certain originality and coupled with ultra-compact body.
 adopt a code 1.2mU type the code does not get in the way.
 U type code adopted code be turned to the back of the neck.  When not using the headphones, such as over the neck definitive, it can be used conveniently.
 holder comes with a convenient cord take-up earpiece / 4 sizes to choose from.
 









 Model Dynamic type Driver φ5.7mm Output sound pressure level 103dB/mW Play frequency band 10 ~ 25,000 Hz Maximum input 200mW Impedance 16Ω Weight (without cord) About 3.7g Plug Fri-plated stereo mini φ3.5mm (type L) Code (Type U) 1.2m
  ● Accessories: earpiece (XS, S, M, L), holder winding code
 ● Optional: ER-CKM55 replacement earpiece

   
   
*@ Eric*; Nice one, Eric! Taking one for the team. Look froward to the impressions. If early limited reports are true it seems the 100 is more neutral(meaning less bassy) than the 200. Kinda worry the 200 is too warm for my tastes and that the 100 has a better sound balance but falls short on technical ability.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ WoW really?!!! The stupid ring looking thing is attached to the IEMs? LMAO Thought they were display rings to hold the IEMs up, kinda funky looking that's for sure.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ WoW really?!!! The stupid ring looking thing is attached to the IEMs? LMAO Thought they were display rings to hold the IEMs up, kinda funky looking that's for sure.


 
   
  Definitely different! Those rings might actually work well. I wish I had them on my 70's lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Definitely different! Those rings might actually work well. I wish I had them on my 70's lol!


 

 haha looks like a space station or something with those ring thingys. It's different for sure, not sure how well it works though.
   
  Man it's official WAYNE, I like these cheapo sony MH1Cs over my FXD70s. The 70s are just too thin sounding, with less and less body the more you burn them in it seems. 
  Straight from my ipod nano/ classic on flat setting they are still kinda harsh even with so much burn in. Have to use it with my rockboxed sansa clip+ with bass boosted and treble reduced to get a enjoyable sound. But those auvio tips helps a lot when worn over the ears so try that out WAYNE if you have gotten them already.
   
  edit:hmmmmm, set my ipods to treble reducer makes these 70s a lot less harsh/ fatiguing but you have to crack the volume up a little bit more. The sound is less thin on this setting due to the increase in volume/ hence increased bass as well. Definitely a different animal than these sony MH1Cs that's for sure. Just a heads up WAYNE, not bad not bad these 70s can handle EQing pretty well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my S500s still owns haha


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha looks like a space station or something with those ring thingys. It's different for sure, not sure how well it works though.
> 
> Man it's official WAYNE, I like these cheapo sony MH1Cs over my FXD70s. The 70s are just too thin sounding, with less and less body the more you burn them in it seems.
> Straight from my ipod nano/ classic on flat setting they are still kinda harsh even with so much burn in. Have to use it with my rockboxed sansa clip+ with bass boosted and treble reduced to get a enjoyable sound. But those auvio tips helps a lot when worn over the ears so try that out WAYNE if you have gotten them already.


 
   
  I got the auvio tips today actually! I tried them on the 70's, but they seemed to thin out the sound and make the treble harsher than the tips that I had on the 70's before - the R1's foam tips. With the R1's foam tips, the 70's treble is very nicely controlled - not harsh now at all - and the bass seems to be brought out more. And they stay in my ears much better. I quite enjoy the sound out of the 70's with these foam tips actually! I'll have to do some more a-b'ing between them and the mh1c's, but they are sounding good. If you have foam tips, try them out.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I got the auvio tips today actually! I tried them on the 70's, but they seemed to thin out the sound and make the treble harsher than the tips that I had on the 70's before - the R1's foam tips. With the R1's foam tips, the 70's treble is very nicely controlled - not harsh now at all - and the bass seems to be brought out more. And they stay in my ears much better. I quite enjoy the sound out of the 70's with these foam tips actually! I'll have to do some more a-b'ing between them and the mh1c's, but they are sounding good. If you have foam tips, try them out.


 
   
  Oh really??? Send me a set ASAP!!! LoL Just joking. Yeah I read that from your previous impressions, so i tried the FX40 foam tips on the 70s. Made it less bright but something about the sound doesn't seem right to me so I went back to using the auvio tips (guess it's the less deep insertion with foam tips?), was using the smaller orange ones before, but changed to the slightly bigger red one, much better fit. Yeppp the auvio tips does open up the sound more, and that's why I like them. Have you tried the FX40 foam tips on your 70s and are they different from the R1s foam ones?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





> *@ Eric*; Nice one, Eric! Taking one for the team. Look froward to the impressions. If early limited reports are true it seems the 100 is more neutral(meaning less bassy) than the 200. Kinda worry the 200 is too warm for my tastes and that the 100 has a better sound balance but falls short on technical ability.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh really??? Send me a set ASAP!!! LoL Just joking. Yeah I read that from your previous impressions, so i tried the FX40 foam tips on the 70s. Made it less bright but something about the sound doesn't seem right to me so I went back to using the auvio tips (guess it's the less deep insertion with foam tips?), was using the smaller orange ones before, but changed to the slightly bigger red one, much better fit. Yeppp the auvio tips does open up the sound more, and that's why I like them. Have you tried the FX40 foam tips on your 70s and are they different from the R1s foam ones?


 
   
  I compared listening to this song. The bass is cool in it. The song might be a bit heavy for you though - I know how sensitive you are 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSKgrRLPRT0
   
  With the red tips (somehow pried) on the 70's, it is overall too bright for me, and thinner sounding, and lacking bass. Yes, they open up the 70's, but I'm not sure the 70's need opening up! Quite a positive difference to me when I put on the R1 foam tips - they transformed the sound to a more fuller, bassier, balanced sound - but still with adequate details for me. Makes them sound a lot more similar to my xba3's than dis-similar. And I might be hallucinating, but I enjoyed them more than the mh1c's on that song.
   
  I don't have the 40's any more, so I can't compare the tips. This may (and probably does) all come down to personal preference. Or maybe I'm just going insane - I wouldn't be surprised lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I compared listening to this song. The bass is cool in it. *The song might be a bit heavy for you though - I know how sensitive you are *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSKgrRLPRT0
> 
> With the red tips (somehow pried) on the 70's, it is overall too bright for me, and thinner sounding, and lacking bass. Yes, they open up the 70's, but I'm not sure the 70's need opening up! Quite a positive difference to me when I put on the R1 foam tips - they transformed the sound to a more fuller, bassier, balanced sound - but still with adequate details for me. Makes them sound a lot more similar to my xba3's than dis-similar. And I might be hallucinating, but I enjoyed them more than the mh1c's on that song.
> ...


 
   
  OMG WAYNE that song goes HARD!!! My soft self can't take all that in all at once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  haha that reminds me, maybe I need sell one set of my FX40s and FX101s off as well since I don't use them much nowadays. Anyone interested give me a PM, minty condition shipped around $10 to $15.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> OMG WAYNE that song goes HARD!!! My soft self can't take all that in all at once.


 
   
  Sorry about that. I hate to see younger folk like yourself scarred for life


----------



## chevy454

Can someone PLEASE tell me where i can purchase some of the xb90ex's  and how would they do with a portable amp


----------



## tseliottt

I just had some on sale, but they've sold. Cheapest place I've found was accessory jack, but shipping takes forever.


----------



## chevy454

Quote: 





tseliottt said:


> I just had some on sale, but they've sold. Cheapest place I've found was accessory jack, but shipping takes forever


 
  Is that a good place to order from??


----------



## Ghostfit

Just got mine locally for US$82, man, do they rock !
   
  Anyway, just back from a haitus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...because the FX3X, MH1C and a couple of other stuffs arrived within days of each other.
  Also a casual visit to the local electronic warehouse known as SLS revealed a tresure trove of goodies just waiting to be discovered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Will let you guys know more later ! ....


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





chevy454 said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me where i can purchase some of the xb90ex's  and how would they do with a portable amp


 
  I just ordered from ebay, the seller that had the cheapest price with free shipping and I got it for 110$ shipped hkasiamall was the sellers name...
   
  or you can go to the accessory jack and buy from them for 95$ (I don't know how much for the shipping they charge though)


----------



## atomikn00b

If you're still looking, I'm selling them for $95 with shipping and tracking included (If you're in the US that is)
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/634383/sale-sale-sale-all-must-go-jvc-fx40-sony-xb90ex-monoprice-8320-brainwavz-r1


----------



## mochill

Mh1c has a comptetion now....will let you guys know when i get them prettys.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Mh1c has a comptetion now....will let you guys know when i get them prettys.


 

 oh man. really?
  any teasers?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Mh1c has a comptetion now....will let you guys know when i get them prettys.


 
  i doubt it... it's very hard to make THAT cable


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> How does the MH1C compare to the S500's? Especially in the bass department?


 
  Anyone?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Anyone?


 

 Well the S500s when modded with tape and pad stuffed is a lot more dynamic than the MH1Cs. The MH1C is more smooth, sometimes to a fault so it can get a little bit boring in the treble department. The S500s modded is like a HD 1080p 3D LEDTV with amazing sub-bass and great bass in general. While the MH1C is just like a 1080p LCD TV with great bass but lacks the sub-bass and 3D-ness of the S500s. The S500s has a more in your face sonic presentation in all the spectrums, so nothing really feels lacking.  That said the MH1Cs is just a crazy refined bassy fun IEM that makes all your music sound great without anything offensive in the sound whatsoever cuz it is so smoothed out. Much much better than the FX101s and FX40s. I would say these MH1Cs are like a mix of the FX101 in bass quantity, micro details of the FX40s in the mids/ treble and with the refinement of the FXD70s, but with zero sibilance or harshness.  Much more easier to listen to than the JVC iems that's for sure.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Well the S500s when modded with tape and pad stuffed is a lot more dynamic than the MH1Cs. The MH1C is more smooth, sometimes to a fault so it can get a little bit boring in the treble department. The S500s modded is like a HD 1080p 3D LEDTV with amazing sub-bass and great bass in general. While the MH1C is just like a 1080p LCD TV with great bass but lacks the sub-bass and 3D-ness of the S500s. The S500s has a more in your face sonic presentation in all the spectrums, so nothing really feels lacking.  That said the MH1Cs is just a crazy refined bassy fun IEM that makes all your music sound great without anything offensive in the sound whatsoever cuz it is so smoothed out. Much much better than the FX101s and FX40s. I would say these MH1Cs are like a mix of the FX101 in bass quantity, micro details of the FX40s in the mids/ treble and with the refinement of the FXD70s, but with zero sibilance or harshness.  Much more easier to listen to than the JVC iems that's for sure.


 
  Cool. I may have to purchase a pair then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How many hours of burn in is recommended for the MH1C's? I'm guessing not as long compared to the S500's?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Cool. I may have to purchase a pair then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well i got a raw driver pair that sounded like crappy boomy bass cannons and it took me like 4 days on full blast to get the magical sound a lot of people were hearing on open bag. You might get lucky as a lots of people had with a well burned in pair that sounds great from the start, if not burn them to hell for like a week and you will get that crazy nice smooth refined sound these MH1Cs offer. Good luck!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yes! And the AUNE T1 has landed.
   


  The unit is gorgeous. Now for the sound test. I got my russian made voskhod tube yesterday so right away I will try the new tube first.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Cool. I may have to purchase a pair then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 S500 are like the big brother of the Mh1,  bigger bass (faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ), more mids more highs, bigger and thicker sound, more details.  Thats stock.
  The only reason i would pick the MH1 over my S500 would be if i am gonna walk or i am running, i am old so i dont use these phones on the street just at home/office.


----------



## rickdohc

Sorry Ds, cant read so many pages.
  Whats the Price? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry Ds, cant read so many pages.
> Whats the Price?
> 
> Thanks


 

 This one is a bit spendy over the others but right now. I would say it was well worth the money. $200. But and I say but. I know better to reserve judgement until everything is broken in around 100 hours. So far.. impressed.. The sound is easily at a nice high quality level.
   
  These tubes need a burn in as much as the components. I can tell everything is not quite 100% as the sound initially was somewhat hard sounding. Best way to describe and a tad on the bright side. But even now the sound is smoothing out. Vocals already sound liquid..Testing bass. Sounds full clean very much textured using my UE6000..I can tell this will overtake the Fire Phoenix already in SQ even at an early stage as the sound is already comparable.  Also very powerful. 3 gain settings will drive any can. Big external power brick is a good indicator.  Now I understand why AUNE will not budge on the price of these..Now I can see why there were some hoopla over this T1s online.
   
  I am very much surprised headfiers have not looked at this little unit..I think for the cost this has to be one of the best sounds that I have heard to date.


----------



## kwerdenker

Christmas came early for me this year, in a nice double pack


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Christmas came early for me this year, in a nice double pack


 

 S500?  waiting for impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i am adicted to *CNT*


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> S500?  waiting for impressions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Some random initial impressions out of the box after a two hour three way between the XB90EX, MH1C and S500:
  - both the XB90EX and the S500 sound more lively than the MH1C. Maybe I'm just too used to the sound of the MH1C but the other seem to have a tad more "sparkly" highs.
  - bass is the name of the game. XB90EX is the winner but the S500 can hold it's own. before I had these two I thought the MH1Cs had a good amount of bass but the amount, clarity and texture of the other two is just ridiculous good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - staging of the XB90EX is my favorite between the three
 - in comparison the S500 seem a bit veiled. is this something that changes with burn-in? also comfort with these is surprisingly good for on-ears. still considering the MH5 pad mod though.
  - more after I got some much needed sleep and some more time with these...
   
  some of the tracks used:
Nalepa - Monday (The Glitch Mob Remix)
mitch murder - airwolf (cover)
  Christopher Tin - Baba yetu (Best Game Theme ever):




   
  Beethovens Symphony No 9 - 4 (a.k.a Ode to joy) (Video only for reference, you should use a better version):


----------



## mochill

Chec out the wrolds tinniest drivers 3mm micros,detachable silver cables,and only cost $39-$41.......called the vsonic vc02.found on ebay.....dsnuts please buy them and give us your take on them.im aslo going to get them.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Christopher Tin - Baba yetu (Best Game Theme ever):


 
   
  Dood. I freaking love this song. and other songs like it.
   
  Example. this one is gibberish but is so interestingly beautiful. (pardon the horrible audio quality)


----------



## nihontoman

kwerdenker,  glad you like your XB90EX  Burn them in and change the tips for wide bore ones - it will become even better


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Dood. I freaking love this song. and other songs like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's no gibberish, it's latin 
   
  Did you ever listen to Christopher Tin's "Calling All Dawns" Album? It's fantastic and shows, why that guy has two grammys. Twelve tracks all in different styles and with vocals in different languages. More info an listening: http://christophertin.com/callingalldawns.html
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> kwerdenker,  glad you like your XB90EX  Burn them in and change the tips for wide bore ones - it will become even better


 
  Since my burn in station is currently occupied by the S500, they will have to burn in "on the go". Currently trying them with the tips from the MH1C and they work quite well, though the jury is still out if these or the hybrid tips are better with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh and on a sidenote: XB90EX over-ear is


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Oh and on a sidenote: XB90EX over-ear is


 
  One question though - how the hell did you manage to wear them over ear? do you invert the l/r buds?


----------



## Mackem

Sorry for asking this, but I haven't been in here for a while and the thread has EXPLODED. Are there any 'bassy' earbuds/IEMs that are recommended to try out? The pair I have at the minute is the JVC HA-FX101 but that was off hundreds of pages ago.


----------



## Zelda

just found this:
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2450
   




   
*Replacement Comply Foam Tips *
  $3 shipped. 
  not really comply's but maybe worth a try.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Sorry for asking this, but I haven't been in here for a while and the thread has EXPLODED. Are there any 'bassy' earbuds/IEMs that are recommended to try out? The pair I have at the minute is the JVC HA-FX101 but that was off hundreds of pages ago.


 
  xb90ex, JVC fx3x, CKS77...


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> One question though - how the hell did you manage to wear them over ear? do you invert the l/r buds?


 
  Nope. Just bring the cable around the back of your ear, then turn them so the black side with the L/R on it points outward. Now the tip should point directly at your ear-canal and you just need to push them in. Voilà!
  When I get home I'll provide some photos for easier reference.
   
  P.S.: My ear-canal seems to have a slight downward tendency. Maybe that's why over-ear is easier for me. Just a guess though.


----------



## nihontoman

I tried that and man it looked ugly as hell... Thanks though  will try to convince myself I don't look funny


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys. This is one that I didn't see coming..So I just got a new DAC. This little unit.


  So for all you guys that are cheapos. Need something that sounds WAY better than your onboard sound card? Aha let me put it this way. This thing cost $19 shipped to you..LOL. This thing is stupid. This can't sound this good for this little cash..Get one of these. Packing my AUNE T1.
   
  Now this unit uses the volume from your computer so it has no amp portion. If you want something that has more power this unit here.

  Costs $49 shipped and has a little amp portion for your earphones. This unit uses the same DAC chip that the ELe uses but I like the big volume nob on this one..This is called the SMSL Fort. 
   
  I am quite surprised right now. shocked more like it. I have been listening to the AUNE T1 $200 dac/amp the whole time I had it and then I get this little unit. And it sounds just as good? Lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well guys. This is one that I didn't see coming..So I just got a new DAC. This little unit.
> 
> 
> So for all you guys that are cheapos. Need something that sounds WAY better than your onboard sound card? Aha let me put it this way. This thing cost $19 shipped to you..LOL. This thing is stupid. This can't sound this good for this little cash..*Get one of these. Packing my AUNE T1.*


 
   
  WHATTTTTTT?!!! You were just going nuts over how the T1s sounded better than your FP and you are sending them back cuz of these cheapo $20 DAC??? LoL This guy.
   
  So what is wrong with the T1s, unless i am mistaken that packing up doesn't mean sending them back.
   
  Oh and linky to this cheapo please!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nothing wrong with the T1. I like it actually but here is the thing. I own the Bravo tube amp which is pretty much the same thing minus the dac portion of it. IF you guys need a all in one DAC/AMP the T1 is a very nice unit. However.
   
  I threw on this little Ele DAC on my bravo and guess what. It sounds just as good. So there is no need for me to have 2 tube amps that sound very similar if you know what I mean.. So I am not saying this $20 DAC is better than the AUNE T1. It is only a simple DAC but once I hook this up to my Bravo it becomes what the AUNE T1 is.


----------



## Dsnuts

These come in black blue red and silver the one I got. This one is black. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-PCM2704-DAC-BOARD-CARD-ELNA-Capacitor-New-/120985506266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2b4c51da 
   
  Completely shocked at how good this sounds. Lol! This guy is selling it for $18.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nothing wrong with the T1. I like it actually but here is the thing. I own the Bravo tube amp which is pretty much the same thing minus the dac portion of it. IF you guys need a all in one DAC/AMP the T1 is a very nice unit. However.
> 
> I threw on this little Ele DAC on my bravo and guess what. It sounds just as good. So there is no need for me to have 2 tube amps that sound very similar if you know what I mean.. So I am not saying this $20 DAC is better than the AUNE T1. It is only a simple DAC but once I hook this up to my Bravo it becomes what the AUNE T1 is.


 

 Oh coolios, how do they sound without it hooked up to that amazing Bravo of yours? With just that cheapo $20 DAC connected to your lappy's USB port? Damn that Bravo tube amp sure looks kick@ss though. LoL
   
  edit: The blue one looks real "spiffy" might get that one.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am listening to it right now just hooked up to my laptop. AMAZING!. Lol! Get yourself a nice upgrade to your lame onboard sound. Seriously I had no idea something this cheap could sound this nice. Plenty of volume coming from my laptop. No need for an amp. Especially since most of you guys just use iems. I am listening to this using my full sized HD595 right now.
   
  Seriously if we did a blind test from the AUNE T1 and from this cheapo $18 dac. I bet you guys would have a hard time figuring out which one has the better sound. It is quite astonishing.. Seriously trust a bro. Though I do have a stern warning. This will be your gateway to DACs.. WARNING!!! 
   
  This DAC comes with just the box and no usb. And I know we argued a bit about USB cords and such. If you do plan on getting this. Get yourself a nicer cheaper audio USB cable like I did..


----------



## Omnom

Hi,
  I have a custom made computer right, (I didn't personally make it)
 Now the thing is that whenever I plug in my headphones, or earbuds, there is this light hissing sound.
  Its really weird.
  I was wondering that if I got this ELE, would this go away?
 Or is this a problem with my onboard sound card or whatever.
  Keep in mind I don't know much about computers, or how to fix them 
 Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





omnom said:


>


 

 Yup it would bypass your sound portion of you computer.. Try one out.  I just turned off the music on the Ele. No hiss what so ever. This little set up is as easy as this looks
   

  Poor Aune T1. Is getting ousted by a $18 Dac. Lol!


----------



## Selenium

What's the tone like? Is it on the cooler side of the spectrum? I prefer a cool tone and that would help when I listen to stuff like the FX700/Miles Davis Tributes/Trumpets. But not so cold that it will make my ER4s too cold sounding, for instance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> What's the tone like? Is it on the cooler side of the spectrum? I prefer a cool tone and that would help when I listen to stuff like the FX700/Miles Davis Tributes/Trumpets. But not so cold that it will make my ER4s too cold sounding, for instance.


 

 The AUNE T1 was a bit on the bright side which was odd for a tube amp as the tube is supposed to warm up the sounds a bit but I actually found some tunes to have sibilance which I didn't like. The sound on this Ele Hi fi unit is neutral a bit on the cool side of sound but not bright like the T1..
   
  Again another reason why I am sending the T1 back. I suppose it was meant to be when I ordered all these DAC/AMPS getting the AUNE T1 and then this cheapo dac. Lol. Amazing. For the cost seriously guys. I am not kidding this beats the poo out of your onboard sound and will be an upgrade to it in every single way. I have another one coming to me here soon but this one I am shocked with. It sounds great. A very nice clean transparent sound..I was thinking. Ya this little unit is gonna just be ok maybe.
   
  More than OK. Get one and hear it for yourself it is shocking how good it sounds. I am way more surprised about this DAC than the AUNE T1. Way more. This DAC don't cost as much as some CDs yet the sound I am hearing. My goodness. I eagerly await what you guys have to say about how this sounds.. Try one out..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am listening to it right now just hooked up to my laptop. AMAZING!. Lol! *Get yourself a nice upgrade to your lame onboard sound*. Seriously I had no idea something this cheap could sound this nice. Plenty of volume coming from my laptop. No need for an amp. Especially since most of you guys just use iems. I am listening to this using my full sized HD595 right now.
> 
> Seriously if we did a blind test from the AUNE T1 and from this cheapo $18 dac. I bet you guys would have a hard time figuring out which one has the better sound. It is quite astonishing.. Seriously trust a bro. Though I do have a stern warning. This will be your gateway to DACs.. WARNING!!!


 
   
  LoL that's why I don't even listen to music on my stupid lappy cuz of the hissing noise from audio port, thinks the stupid HDD is right next to it. haha What a dumb design.  So there is no hiss at all even when using sensitive iems?


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold on let me check my most sensitive iem. Being my CKS77. Absolutely ZERO hiss.
   
  Listening to my MH1. Lol. A $20 iem and $18 DAC. This sound stupendous.


----------



## nihontoman

Dsnuts, I'm a total noob when it comes to dacs, so this question may sound silly at best, but still - can it handle anything other than 16bit 44.1 khz stuff?


----------



## Selenium

Hmmm. I think I'll try it out. :-D


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I tried that and man it looked ugly as hell... Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  In all honesty: wearing these, one looks ridiculous either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as long as they sound good, I personally don't mind. If I wanted street cred for the stuff I'm wearing, I'd bought Beats


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hold on let me check my most sensitive iem. Being my CKS77. Absolutely ZERO hiss.
> 
> Listening to my MH1. Lol. A $20 iem and $18 DAC. This sound stupendous.


 
  So I'm assuming this annoying noise, is common amoungst all pc users?
  Otherwise I may replace my sound card, or get someone else to replace my sound card.
  Haha


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> In all honesty: wearing these, one looks ridiculous either way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  well, yeah, you are right... but still, choosing between ugly and very ugly especially when the comfort is about the same  microphonics are non-existent over ear I'd imagine, but other than that...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Dsnuts, I'm a total noob when it comes to dacs, so this question may sound silly at best, but still - can it handle anything other than 16bit 44.1 khz stuff?


 
   
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> Hmmm. I think I'll try it out. :-D


 

 I have it on 16 bit. It does not go to 24 bit but to be honest it won't make a lick of difference..The max is 16bit 48000 Hz Dvd quality.
   
  Selenium be the first to try it..All you guys that are using your onboard sound. If you can only hear what I am hearing through this little dac.Lol.. Never in my dreams did I think this little unit was gonna sound this good.. Look forward to everyone's take that trys one out. You will be glad you got one.
   
  I just realized just how superior this sound is compared to my external creative card. Lol. No comparison. It is what I use for burning in iems and such. I know the sound from that unit like the back of my hands. This little $18 DAC beats the tard out of that unit for certain.
   
  I am so astonished I haven't even opened up my new box containing my new MDR-1R. Lol. That can wait I am basking in the sound of this little crazy ELE sound card.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow. The MH1 Sounds off the hook fantastic using this dac. This is shock n awe to the nth degree.  $18 for this??  Yup I would like the money back from my AUNE T1 so I can throw that money on a new FXZ100 please.


----------



## Selenium

Already have two DACs but oh well...Purchased! How's the soundstage?


----------



## -sandro-

So how does it work, does it install drivers? How's the output audio jack ?


----------



## Omnom

Man what's the bet, that sales on this ELE, are gonna skyrocket and the DAC will end up costing $27
  Might as well get it while its cheap


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Already have two DACs but oh well...Purchased! How's the soundstage?


 
  Much better than the onboard. The sense of space is amazing. Trust me there is a reason why I am packing up a $200 DAC/AMP and getting my money back for it. This sounds nothing like a cheap $18 dac. You will be surprised like everyone that gets one. I will just say try one and find out. I am not gonna rave about a lamo product as you all should know.
  Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> So how does it work, does it install drivers? How's the output audio jack ?


 
  It initially installs a generic sound driver it will show up on your control panel under sound option as speaker. but once your computer recognize it you are golden. And It is a good idea to go into your sound option for the 48000 hz option.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> well, yeah, you are right... but still, choosing between ugly and very ugly especially when the comfort is about the same  microphonics are non-existent over ear I'd imagine, but other than that...


 
  There is that. Also I find it hard wearing my woolcap (it's cold outside) over the XBs when I wear them the normal way. They stand out too much that way and looking bad isn't a problem when they are hidden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @Dsnuts: Never considered a DAC before but at that price it's hard to not be interested. Might be useful for the laptop at work and a good addition to the S500.


----------



## -sandro-

Do you think that PCM2704 DACs are all the same?


----------



## Dsnuts

Exactly..You guys that end up trying one will wonder how you got such a great sound coming from your computer. You guys are members of Head fi. You gotta represent. You can't be using your lamo onboard sound..
   
  I know the Hifimidey sabre dac for $45 will be a good one too but you know what. I don't care what that unit will sound like. This Ele is the real deal for $18. I wouldnt have believed it if I didn't have music pumping through it now using my headphones and iems..You guys will love how this sounds.


----------



## -sandro-

dsnuts said:


> Exactly..You guys that end up trying one will wonder how you got such a great sound coming from your computer. You guys are members of Head fi. You gotta represent. You can't be using your lamo onboard sound..
> 
> I know the Hifimidey sabre dac for $45 will be a good one too but you know what. I don't care what that unit will sound like. This Ele is the real deal for $18. I wouldnt have believed it if I didn't have music pumping through it now using my headphones and iems..You guys will love how this sounds.




One odd question: do you think this will sound particular better than the Wolfsons DAC found on the galaxy S?
I don't know what kind of portable player you use. 
Plus I would like to ask you, what onboard codec do you have on your computer?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> Do you think that PCM2704 DACs are all the same?


 

 Not all the same. It all depends on implementation of ic chips. The electronics that surround the chips for tuning and such. I am quite new to external dac/ amps myself but I did a lot of research. Then there are units that have built in amps..I decided to try this as I thought there is no way this is going to sound good. Wow was I wrong..


----------



## Selenium

Is there a volume control on it somewhere?

Edit - I never got to specify what color I want. I hope they don't send me a red one.


----------



## soundstige

Lol, someone re-discovered the ELE PCM2704 DAC? I did that a long time ago, there's some posts I made way back in my history. Yes, it's really good. Full recommendation.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Is there a volume control on it somewhere?
> Edit - I never got to specify what color I want. I hope they don't send me a red one.


 
  Just send the vendor a message on what color you want. I did on my order and they gave me the color I wanted. You have to use your volume on your computers.
  Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Lol, someone re-discovered the ELE PCM2704 DAC? I did that a long time ago, there's some posts I made way back in my history. Yes, it's really good. Full recommendation.


 
  Nice.Ya I decided to try one out. Astounding. I had no idea something like this would have the sound it does. Shocking. I keep on trying different headphones and iems and it all sound great to me.


----------



## soundstige

What's really great is that they power my ~100ohm Etymotic ER4S just as well, maybe a bit better, than my portable 12v CMOY amplifier. Not sure if they can crank up 250ohm+ headphones just as well, but they really bring full life and vibrancy (including bass and sound stage) to my ER4S, which is impressive.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just send the vendor a message on what color you want. I did on my order and they gave me the color I wanted. You have to use your volume on your computers.
> Nice.Ya I decided to try one out. Astounding. I had no idea something like this would have the sound it does. Shocking. I keep on trying different headphones and iems and it all sound great to me.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just had a thought. These would make a really nice gift for loved ones that uses standard audio on their laptops/ computers..First thing first you guys need to discover just how good a $18 DAC can and does sound.. I should be checking out my new MDR-1R sitting next to me unopened but I keep on checking out how my tunes sound. For the guys that have the MH1s. Wait till you guys try that with this little unit. Perfect synergy.
   
  A cheap earphone using a cheap dac. Just fantastic. I would have never guessed. Lol!
   
  But then I quickly came to my senses. Oh lovely.
   
 I thought my MH1 sounded good with this Ele dac. Lol. So I get a double surprise. These headphones are the real deal as well. Nice. I like it when I get my monies worth in sound and thensome. Today is a good day for me.


----------



## Omnom

Is there a portable amp, equivalent to the ELE?
  I usually listen to my music on the move more often than sitting and listening through my computer.


----------



## christoophat

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I wear my xba3's exactly as shown by the maroon 5 guy, and I also like how I can drop them down the way you mention. So I have no problem with the j-cable design per se - just the cable itself. Also, if there is going to be a control gizmo, I would much more prefer for it to farther down under the j and under the clip. But that's just me.


 

 Would love to see a Y cord model of these w/ round cable & no control gizmo. Love love love the sound , hate tha' linguine!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just had a thought. These would make a really nice gift for loved ones that uses standard audio on their laptops/ computers..First thing first you guys need to discover just how good a $18 DAC can and does sound.. I should be checking out my new MDR-1R sitting next to me unopened but I keep on checking out how my tunes sound. For the guys that have the MH1s. Wait till you guys try that with this little unit. Perfect synergy.
> 
> A cheap earphone using a cheap dac. Just fantastic. I would have never guessed. Lol!
> 
> ...


 

 MOTHER OF GOD those sony's are sexy looking!!! Wonder how they compare to the cheapo S500s. haha Cuz what I am hearing from my simply modded ones, it's so freaken scary how amazing they sound. I would say they have surpassed the V Moda M80s in overall sound from my audition of them. Just too dynamic; micro details/ mids and high all over your face combined with a bass that has killer deep precision it's too much ridiculousness!!! 
   
  Oh right was gonna ask you which USB cable you use for that cheapo DAC and you other amps, sucks that it doesn't come with one, cheap or not it's good to have one. Care to link a brother to them good usb cables to use on this cheapo DAC???


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure. This is the exact cable I bought for my dac amps. IT is on sale again for $20. Yes I know it cost as much as the dac..This is worth the cash. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005AWQ47G/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00   The only complaint I have is how short this cable is. It is just 1.5ft which is fairly shirt but It is enough length to hook up to your external sources.
   
  The Sonys are very nice. I am loving how they sound. Sounds fantastic with the Ele dac too. I haven't tried the HA-S500 yet on the ELe, but I will soon and make a little post on the HA-S500 thread. Everyone gotta try out this DAC.. As shocking as this sounds. The sound from this little DAC is not too far removed from even my Fire Phoenix...Lol.
   
  These MDR-1Rs are like a full sized version of my favorite iem. XBA-3. Nice stage for closed can. Great passive isolation..Nicely detailed highs mids and lows..It also has a full rich complete sound to it. Here is a bit of a surprise for you guys. So which headphone you guys think Jude prefers out of the recent batch of new headphone that has come out..From the M-100s, Sennheiser Momentums, UE6000 and the Sony MDR-1R.
   
  He kinda dropped a little bomb shell in the MDR-1R thread that he prefers these MDR-1Rs. Now I see why.


----------



## Spider fan

dsnuts said:


> I just had a thought. These would make a really nice gift for loved ones that uses standard audio on their laptops/ computers..First thing first you guys need to discover just how good a $18 DAC can and does sound.. I should be checking out my new MDR-1R sitting next to me unopened but I keep on checking out how my tunes sound. For the guys that have the MH1s. Wait till you guys try that with this little unit. Perfect synergy.
> 
> A cheap earphone using a cheap dac. Just fantastic. I would have never guessed. Lol!
> 
> ...




I ordered one of the ELE PCM2704 DAC the day after you. Was so cheap figured what the hell. Hopefully, gets here soon. I am one of those newbies who has just been using onboard sound on my computer.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sure. This is the exact cable I bought for my dac amps. IT is on sale again for $20. Yes I know it cost as much as the dac..This is worth the cash. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005AWQ47G/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00   The only complaint I have is how short this cable is. It is just 1.5ft which is fairly shirt but It is enough length to hook up to your external sources.
> 
> The Sonys are very nice. I am loving how they sound. Sounds fantastic with the Ele dac too. I haven't tried the HA-S500 yet on the ELe, but I will soon and make a little post on the HA-S500 thread. Everyone gotta try out this DAC.. As shocking as this sounds. The sound from this little DAC is not too far removed from even my Fire Phoenix...Lol.
> 
> ...


 

 Cool thanks, WoW that cable was $100 MSRP. LoL It seems like the same type of USB cables printers uses to hook up to the PC, will that also work??? LMAO
   
  Yeah have been keeping track of most of the headphones threads you mentioned, the Sennheisers Momentums seems like the weakest of the punch for their price. From what i have read their sound is worth about $200-250 but they are asking for a crazy $350 for them. The M-100 is a bit overpriced for mostly bass oriented can as well. $200 to $250 would have been a great price for the M100s. So these sony 1Rs and UE6000s are really great deals for not just their cheaper price but great sound quality as well. Their sound punch wayyy higher than their retail price it seems.  Also keep an eye out for the new AKG 167s, on man these seem to be another of those value kings for the crazy nice sound you get. But damn you AKG for not making the cable detachable for this $200 can, really, really? LoL That's what I hate about this brand sometimes, they never learn.  
   
  But my S500s sound so good right now, I am not even tempted to "upgrade" whatsoever. LoL But those AKG 167s might be my downfall eventually. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

@ Spider fan, If you ordered the day after I posted you should get yours maybe on Friday after Thanks giving.  Speaking of. Happy turkey day to my fellow Americans.
   
  I am telling every single one of you guys that use your onboard sound. Wait till you guys hear your tunes. Even your MP3s from your laptop out of this little dac. Prepare for the shocking revelation. Even guys that have much higher end dacs. Seriously you gotta here these.
   
  The money spent is not equal to the sound you get from this device. There is a reason why I am returning my AUNE T1. Seriously this little thing sounds just as good. Not as powerful but SQ wise I am not gonna miss it. This actually might sound a bit better. Not as bright sounding. Which made it easy for me to pack up the T1.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cool thanks, WoW that cable was $100 MSRP. LoL It seems like the same type of USB cables printers uses to hook up to the PC, will that also work??? LMAO
> 
> Yeah have been keeping track of most of the headphones threads you mentioned, the Sennheisers Momentums seems like the weakest of the punch for their price. From what i have read their sound is worth about $200-250 but they are asking for a crazy $350 for them. The M-100 is a bit overpriced for mostly bass oriented can as well. $200 to $250 would have been a great price for the M100s. So these sony 1Rs and UE6000s are really great deals for not just their cheaper price but great sound quality as well. Their sound punch wayyy higher than their retail price it seems.  Also keep an eye out for the new AKG 167s, on man these seem to be another of those value kings for the crazy nice sound you get. But damn you AKG for not making the cable detachable for this $200 can, really, really? LoL That's what I hate about this brand sometimes, they never learn.
> 
> But my S500s sound so good right now, I am not even tempted to "upgrade" whatsoever. LoL But those AKG 167s might be my downfall eventually. haha


 
  I suppose if you really want to go cheapo. Yes as long as it is a high speed 2.0 USB cable. yes you can hook up your printer cable to this ELE dac. But like I said. Getting a cheaper Audio usb is always a good idea for audio imo. At the bare minimum. Go to your local walmart and get a decent Belkin USB cable for $10.
   
   
  Ya you will have less of a reason for upgradetitus once you hear this dac and your HA-S500. I look forward to read how you hear your tunes once you get this DAC. You thought your HA-S500 sound good now. I am willing to bet you. You will hear them in a new level once you hear it with this DAC. The HA-S500 does sound better with better sounding hardware. Sound unbelievably great on my Fire Phoenix. And on my Bravo amp. I haven't tried it yet with the ELE dac but there is no possible way it won't sound right with it. I will post a little turkey thanksgiving post on the HA-S500 thread tomorrow..
   
  $18. And it makes everything you hear from your computer sound very great. Completely worth the cash and thensome.


----------



## Spider fan

dsnuts said:


> If you ordered the day after I posted you should get yours maybe on Friday after Thanks giving.  Speaking of. Happy turkey day to my fellow Americans.
> 
> I am telling every single one of you guys that use your onboard sound. Wait till you guys hear your tunes. Even your MP3s from your laptop out of this little dac. Prepare for the shocking revelation. Even guys that have much higher end dacs. Seriously you gotta here these.
> 
> The money spent is not equal to the sound you get from this device. There is a reason why I am returning my AUNE T1. Seriously this little thing sounds just as good. Not as powerful but SQ wise I am not gonna miss it. This actually might sound a bit better. Not as bright sounding. Which made it easy for me to pack up the T1.




Thanks for the good news after I had ordered it wished I had spent the extra on HifiMeDiy Sabre DAC since I saw it had good reviews. Glad this one is good too.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya you will have less of a reason for upgradetitus once you hear this dac and your HA-S500. I look forward to read how you hear your tunes once you get this DAC. You thought your HA-S500 sound good now. I am willing to bet you. You will hear them in a new level once you hear it with this DAC. The HA-S500 does sound better with better sounding hardware. Sound unbelievably great on my Fire Phoenix. And on my Bravo amp. I haven't tried it yet with the ELE dac but there is no possible way it won't sound right with it. I will post a little turkey thanksgiving post on the HA-S500 thread tomorrow..
> 
> $18. And it makes everything you hear from your computer sound very great. Completely worth the cash and thensome.


 
   
  When you get a chance, let me know how it makes those xba3's of yours sound


----------



## Selenium

At work I can hear interference when I just go to print something while using the onboard sound. I'd go crazy without a DAC. Yet nearly everyone else deals with it as I don't know of anyone else who uses a DAC. Ever, in two years of working there. There are even a lot of people who use these garbage headsets supplied for making calls even if there is no calling required for their jobs. Worst things I have ever heard for music by a mile, god awful "headphone headphones" like $1 Wal-Mart cheapies and stuff that sounds like you're listening through an answer machine annihilate them. All day, every day.

Why would you listen to the worst headphone in existence(that I've heard regardless of signature preference) for 7-9 hours a day 4-5 days a week for YEARS when you can easily afford something better? People. They're the worst.

/rant


----------



## Dsnuts

Will do tomorrow. I have to actually go into work for a few hours on Thanksgiving. But it gives me a chance to mess around with my new toys.Will throw out some impressions of how the XBA-3 sounds with the ELE DAC..The MH1C sounded amazing when I had it hooked up. It sounded more closer to the XBA-3 than the HM1. Lol.
   
  I am burning in my new USB cable and my new ELE dac that is hooked up to my new MDR-1R.. 3 burn ins at one time.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I suppose if you really want to go cheapo. Yes as long as it is a high speed 2.0 USB cable. yes you can hook up your printer cable to this ELE dac. But like I said. Getting a cheaper Audio usb is always a good idea for audio imo. At the bare minimum. Go to your local walmart and get a decent Belkin USB cable for $10.
> 
> 
> Ya you will have less of a reason for upgradetitus once you hear this dac and your HA-S500. I look forward to read how you hear your tunes once you get this DAC. You thought your HA-S500 sound good now. I am willing to bet you. You will hear them in a new level once you hear it with this DAC. The HA-S500 does sound better with better sounding hardware. Sound unbelievably great on my Fire Phoenix. And on my Bravo amp. I haven't tried it yet with the ELE dac but there is no possible way it won't sound right with it. I will post a little turkey thanksgiving post on the HA-S500 thread tomorrow..
> ...


 

 Alright damn it ORDERED!!! BUT BUT the million dollar question is WILL printer usb cables work on these to power them up???  LMAO
   
  My mind better be blown when I listen to my S500s on these cheapo DAC, cuz I am just listening straight from my ipod classic/ nano and am floored by their sound. These S500s are truly the KING of Value.
   
             +              
   
  ^ this is what i am expecting from this cheapo.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> At work I can hear interference when I just go to print something while using the onboard sound. I'd go crazy without a DAC. Yet nearly everyone else deals with it as I don't know of anyone else who uses a DAC. Ever, in two years of working there. There are even a lot of people who use these garbage headsets supplied for making calls even if there is no calling required for their jobs. Worst things I have ever heard for music by a mile, god awful "headphone headphones" like $1 Wal-Mart cheapies and stuff that sounds like you're listening through an answer machine annihilate them. All day, every day.
> Why would you listen to the worst headphone in existence(that I've heard regardless of signature preference) for 7-9 hours a day 4-5 days a week for YEARS when you can easily afford something better? People. They're the worst.
> /rant


 
   
  Lol. The reason is. People don't know any better. I bet if you let them listen to your set up They would realize just how much they are missing out. I have people that I let listen to my headphones at my work they poo as they have never heard a hifi headphone before. They just sit there and grin from ear to ear as they have never heard anything so good. I think it depends on your upbringing too. If you family was never really into music or listening to music then their kids will grow up never knowing how awesome it is to listen to music in the fullest purest form.
   
  I think most of us had family that had something to do with music that influenced us to appreciate good sound. For me it was my father. He used to own the only record store in the city of Suwon south Korea during the later 60s and early 70s. I have picks of him throwing on his big headphones on my head when I was a little baby. I was listening to reel to reel audio and records before I could crawl.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. The reason is. People don't know any better. I bet if you let them listen to your set up They would realize just how much they are missing out. I have people that I let listen to my headphones at my work they poo as they have never heard a hifi headphone before. They just sit there and grin from ear to ear as they have never heard anything so good. I think it depends on your upbringing too. If you family was never really into music or listening to music that their kids will grow up never knowing how awesome it is to listen to music in the fullest purest form.
> 
> I think most of us had family that had something to do with music that influenced us to appreciate good sound. For me it was my father. He used to own the only record store in the *city of Suwon south Korea* during the later 60s and early 70s. I have picks of him throwing on his big headphones on my head when I was a little baby. I was listening to reel to reel audio and records before I could crawl.


 
  Ds you're KOREAN?!!! MIND BLOWN if so. haha
   
  Alright just got the spiffy blue set of these cheapos, let the wait commence.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes and proud of it. So I suppose that makes me somewhat related to this guy.


----------



## soundstige

But you speak so American! Good job, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and proud of it. So I suppose that makes me somewhat related to this guy.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote:  





> The money spent is not equal to the sound you get from this device. There is a reason why I am returning my AUNE T1. Seriously this little thing sounds just as good. *Not as powerful but SQ wise I am not gonna miss it. This actually might sound a bit better. Not as bright sounding. Which made it easy for me to pack up the T1.*


 
   
  Did you try more than one tube on the T1?
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .....WILL printer usb cables work on these to power them up???


 
   
  Any USB cable will conduct the needed current from the USB port of your computer/laptop to the DAC.  The same goes for transferring the digital data (ones and zeros) from your computer to your DAC.  A printer cable will work.  What you don't want is a very long USB cable because of high signal degradation related to USB cable technology.
   
  Eventually, you will want a cable that looks better than a generic USB cable.  If your setup sounds good, you will also want it to look good.  But, use the printer cable first.  It will work.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and proud of it. So I suppose that makes me somewhat related to this guy.


 

 ^ *L..................................O.........................................L*, kpop that's what's up!!! nah on the serious note, Korean Hip Hop is so freaken AMAZING, man and i am not even Korean. ha If you are fluent in Korean man, you have it made. Too much crazy good music coming out of the korean underground, no joke.
   




   




   
  Things just got a lot more interesting. LoL


----------



## Selenium

OMG! Video was slow loading and all the while I was thinking please don't let it be the Gangam Style guy. LOL

Still waiting on my MH1Cs and now waiting on this new DAC as well.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> But you speak so American! Good job, I think


 

 Ds was probably born in the states, so he is as American as apple pie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: oh and thanks alberto for answering that million dollar question, congrats you won that one mili!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And gave me some interesting info on USB cable tech as well, nice nice.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





selenium said:


> OMG! Video was slow loading and all the while I was thinking please don't let it be the Gangam Style guy. LOL
> Still waiting on my MH1Cs and now waiting on this new DAC as well.


 

 Yeah that MV was genius when it 1st came out, then all the hipsters got on the bandwagon and it's just out of control now, pure madness. LoL Americans always late to the "hip" trends and over do it it seems. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am sick of it myself but hey almost 800,000,000 hits cant be wrong Lol.
   
  I was born in South Korea but immigrated to the states when I was 7 years old in 1978..So I am more American than Korean. I am married to a Korean woman and have 2 good looking Korean kids.
   
  @Alberto. I bought the tube that was mentioned on the AUNE T1 thread and while for the most part sounded good. The sound was fatiguing. I couldn't keep my headphones on my head and that was when I realized the overall sound signature of the T1 was too bright. I also tried the stock tube that was provided and while this was better. It was still a brighter sounding DAC. I know with burn in or more use the sound would smooth out but I was completely blown away on first listen to the $18 ELE DAC more so than the T1.
   
  I would much rather save the money for a new FXZ100 when those are reasonable.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @ Spider fan, If you ordered the day after I posted you should get yours maybe on Friday after Thanks giving.  Speaking of. Happy turkey day to my fellow Americans.
> 
> I am telling every single one of you guys that use your onboard sound. Wait till you guys hear your tunes. Even your MP3s from your laptop out of this little dac. Prepare for the shocking revelation. Even guys that have much higher end dacs. Seriously you gotta here these.
> 
> The money spent is not equal to the sound you get from this device. There is a reason why I am returning my AUNE T1. Seriously this little thing sounds just as good. Not as powerful but SQ wise I am not gonna miss it. This actually might sound a bit better. Not as bright sounding. Which made it easy for me to pack up the T1.


 
   
  Slow down Ds !      ....I can hardly keep up ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Speaking of which, something I don't get, why do you say 'Happy turkey day' when obviously the turkeys are not going to be very happy ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Slow down Ds !      ....I can hardly keep up !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh that ghost humor, how i miss it. LoL They will be happy in my belly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Believe me I had no intention of buying a $200 Dac/amp and then packing it up the next day.. I was willing to give it a solid week or so but after hearing this $18 cheapo Ele dac. I knew I was not going to use the AUNE T1. I was looking for an upgrade to my Fire Phoenix and what I got was a downgrade in sound. It took all day yesterday and  today listening to it to realize this. The overall brightness to the sounds was a killer for me. Using warmer sounding cans it sounds great but using my open HD595 which does not bode well with brighter sounds. I couldn't keep that headphone on for longer than a track or 2 before I had to take it off or lower the volume to low levels.
   
  So a lesson learned for me was. What good is a DAC/AMP if it looks like a million bucks but is too bright sounding to really enjoy. I will let the others enjoy their AUNE T1 on that thread but I much rather listen to the fantastic Ele Hi-Fi dac. Plus you guys should know by now. I am all about the sound and I don't care if it comes from a little generic metallic box...
   
  You all are in for yet another really nice surprise. Lol.


----------



## sulkoudai

Not proud of K-pop.
   
  The only good thing about K-Pop is how much money it brings to my country...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> Not proud of K-pop.
> 
> The only good thing about K-Pop is how much money it brings to my country...


 

 Well there are lots of different variants/ genres within Kpop, like pop music everywhere it's a lot of garbage with some gems in it as well, but yeah the more mainstream popular forms are pretty generic/ bad.  But who likes pop music for music sake, it's for the hotties and amazing dancing esp. true in kpop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How we ending up taking about Kpop again???
   
  Oh right Ds,....... PSY is not even consider kpop per se, he's been around for a longgg minute and is a true artist unlike the corporate manufactured boy/ girl groups. So it's great to see him finally have so much success, even though I am not a fan of his music. It's so ironic cuz he wasn't even trying, and have already had wayyy more success than other Kpop acts that have tried to break out in the international/ American scene. LoL


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have it on 16 bit. It does not go to 24 bit but to be honest it won't make a lick of difference..The max is 16bit 48000 Hz Dvd quality.


 
  the problem is, I have most of my classical/baroque and jazz in 24 bit 96khz or that strange SACD rips, you know, the ones with 1 bit but millions or herz  so yeah, re-riping isn't an option  would like something cheap that can support 24/196 recordings. as it is right now, my internal sound card can play exactly that and it sounds much better than everything I've heard (cleaner and more energetic than my clip, as little amount of hiss as the clip, much better soundstage than the zune hd and some sony cd player I used to have... so if the external DAC can not surpass that, then my wallet will be that much more happy


----------



## Dsnuts

I am getting the Hifimidey usb sabre dac soon which does support 24 bit. A bit higher end over this Ele dac so wait a bit until I get that one. I will tell you how that sounds.
   
  You know what even though you have 24 bit files. I am willing to bet you it will still sound better on this Ele dac over your on board sound.  But for you it seems that Hifimidey dac is what your looking for.
   
  I will let you know how the XB90 sounds with this little unit soon. I have a good feeling about it as the MH1C is out of this planet good with the ELe dac.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am getting the Hifimidey usb sabre dac soon which does support 24 bit. A bit higher end over this Ele dac so wait a bit until I get that one. I will tell you how that sounds.


 
  thanks dude, will wait


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cool thanks, WoW that cable was $100 MSRP. LoL It seems like the same type of USB cables printers uses to hook up to the PC, will that also work??? LMAO


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I suppose if you really want to go cheapo. Yes as long as it is a high speed 2.0 USB cable. yes you can hook up your printer cable to this ELE dac. But like I said. Getting a cheaper Audio usb is always a good idea for audio imo. At the bare minimum. Go to your local walmart and get a decent Belkin USB cable for $10.


 
  I'm sorry, I truly am. I know I shouldn't bring this up again but as an engineer, who works with this stuff, I just can't let the misinformation that floats around about this stand. The following are two PMs I exchanged with another member. They center around the claims of this website http://www.wireworldcable.com/categories/usb_cables.html but after reading the description of the cable dsnuts linked too, the claims seem to be quite universal among these "special cables".
   
  The very short of it: there is no such thing as an *audio* USB cable. There can and never will be. For the cable there is no difference to what kind of data you send through it. You can use any cable to connect your DAC, as long as it's conforming to the USB standard. Be it 3$, 20$ or 200$.
   


Spoiler: Message%201



 
  Though they look nice, they won't change anything in the sound coming out of your DAC.
   
  The best comparison I can give you, is that of the external hard drive. Do you have any special cables for it? Probably not. Like most people, you use the one that came in the box with it. Yet you trust that cable to accurately transfer the data from your PC to the hard drive. Though I should mention, that there are some differences between the two processes in the protocols that are used. For a USB music transfer, there is a higher chance (that is still very, very, very small regardless of the cable used) that you have a loss of data during the transfer period. If that would happen, you would get small gaps/glitches in the sound that's coming out of your DAC. It can not however change the sound signature of your DAC in any way. That would mean that multiple chunks of data in succession have been manipulated in a way, that influences the decoding process of the DAC in way to change the frequency spectrum of the signal. The chance for that is so infinitesimal small, that I would deem it impossible in the real world.
   





Spoiler: Message%202



 
  Hi there,
   
  yes I did read there description and here is my take on it: it shows the typical signs of snake oil. They use correct technical terms in a way, that is absolutely wrong. What do I mean with this? Let's have a look:
_[Note: Since most of my points are quite technical in nature, I'll try to simplify them as best as I can. Some more intricate details might get lost that way, so keep that in mind.]_
  Quote: 





> There is a fundamental difference between the transfer of computer data and digital audio signals. Computers are able to transfer digital data without loss, because the data moves in the robust form of blocks, which do not depend on specific timing between the sending and receiving devices. However, digital audio signals are continuous streams of data, which are quite fragile, since the digital processor must remain perfectly locked onto the timing of the signal to avoid data losses.


 
  In essence this is the same what I talked about in my last response. It's technical correct (in a way at least... that part about "fragile digital audio signals" is more meant to evoke emotions than anything else) but the first paragraph is just the lead in for the next part.
  Quote: 





> The Limitations of digital audio processors and cables create timing errors known as jitter, which remove portions of the audio signal and replace them with noise and distortion.


 
  Now we start to leave the realm of technical correctness and enter the world of hogwash. Since they concentrate on "jitter", let's first talk about that. Yes, jitter is a real world effect in digital signals. It describes the offset between a data signal and the related clock signal. The clock is used to determine when to sample the data line(s) to see what value is currently on them (a 1 or a 0). If the shift is large enough, the receiver might not sample the intended signal and thus receive a bit error. This predominately happens in systems, where the clock signal is transmitted between the sender and the receiver via a separate clock line. Having a bad cable/connection in this kind of situation can lead to the clock signal and the data signal running out of sync on the way to the sender. To mitigate that, USB doesn't use this kind of clock distribution. Instead the receiver extracts the clock from the data signals it gets from the sender. This is done in a synchronization phase before the actual data transmission begins. Using this technology, jitter can only come into play when the sender or the receiver run into some kind of problem. The cable has no effect whatsoever on this.
  Quote: 





> Cables tend to round off the square waveforms of the signal, making them less clear to the processor, thus increasing jitter. This rounding effect varies greatly among cables and a truly superior digital audio cable can make great improvements in sound quality.


 
  Well that gave me a good chuckle... before I had to cringe at how dumb this actually is. Most people tend to think that because digital signals are represented as a square waveform, they really are that square. In fact, they are not. Or as one of my professors put it "in the end, even the digital age is analog". The following picture represents something called the eye of a signal:

  (Source: http://ics.nxp.com/products/nx/usb.switches/)
  You get these by overlaying multiple signal samples and as you can see, there is no square wave to be found. Digital signals still have to conform to certain physical aspects of the analog world and thus you can't make a signal jump from one voltage level (which these graphs represent btw.) to another without some rise time in between.
  To accompany for the many real world factors, that influence the signals in the real world, standards include minimum/maximum ratings for certain aspects of the signal. These include things like voltage levels, rise/sink times, over/undershooting (the ripples you can see in the picture above) and many more. If you factor all these things together, you get the hexagon you can see above. As long as the signal stays out of that zone, it's considered good and the receiver can reconstruct the intended value. As you can see, there is a lot of space around that hexagon. This means that the USB standard includes quite a large buffer for errors on the signal transmission (like any good engineer would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  Oh man, that got longer (and a bit more technical) than I expected... I hope you're still with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As a closing argument I want to stress again, that even if their cables lead to a better signal on the receiver side, that will not improve the resulting audio signal. As long as the ones and zeros arrive in the intended order, you get the same sound. The result coming out of the analog side of the DAC is absolutely unrelated to the sharpness of the signal on the digital side (as long as it conforms to the rules of the standard).
   
  And to that forum link you provided: a little part of me died when I read this post there.
   
  Quote:
http://www.audioaficionado.org/wireworld-cables/9683-wireworld-usb-anyone-3.html#post258174


> i know most of you use a usb cable from the dac the laptap computer ? correct ?
> i would like to share something that i iscovered a few weeks ago & it makes a huge difference.
> Is anyone using a hardrive to mac-mini configuration or media player to a hardisk using USB- MiNI b ? try replacing that generic mini-b with a wireworld starlight, Ultraviolet, etc. It makes a huuuugggge difference in sound quality and picture quality.
> I couldn't believe it myself.


 
  This is the placebo effect at its best. I can't begin to describe how dumb this statement sounds from the technical side. But as we say here in Germany (roughly translated) "believes can move mountains". If one believes in something, his perception will adapt to that and I don't want to argue against believes. All I'm saying is there is no way in the technical side of things to make different digital cables change the sound or picture quality.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> I'm sorry, I truly am. I know I shouldn't bring this up again but as an engineer, who works with this stuff, I just can't let the misinformation that floats around about this stand. The following are two PMs I exchanged with another member. They center around the claims of this website http://www.wireworldcable.com/categories/usb_cables.html but after reading the description of the cable dsnuts linked too, the claims seem to be quite universal among these "special cables".
> 
> The very short of it: there is no such thing as an *audio* USB cable. There can and never will be. For the cable there is no difference to what kind of data you send through it. You can use any cable to connect your DAC, as long as it's conforming to the USB standard. Be it 3$, 20$ or 200$.


 
   
  Nice, nice, looks like I will just use some printer USB cables I already have for now. Wasn't really planning to pay $20 for one anyways. haha What you take me for nuts, I mean Dsnuts?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But eventually I will have to buy a shorter ones that are made to be used with DAC etc. Will see how things go, yeah these cable discussions never ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Oh yeah I think I have usb cables like these that came with my external HDD as well, thanks for the reminder from your message one kwerdenker!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I will let you know how the XB90 sounds with this little unit soon. I have a good feeling about it as the MH1C is out of this planet good with the ELe dac.


 
   
  Listening to the XB90 the whole week, I'm really afriad my ears will implode with what you have planned !!!


----------



## Iken

Please tell me what are the options for mobilephones? Can I use this dac thru mobile device mini to usb (galaxy note 2) or only computers because of driver install?? Is there a cheap option dac that sounds ok for mobilephones??


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





iken said:


> Please tell me what are the options for mobilephones? Can I use this dac thru mobile device mini to usb (galaxy note 2) or only computers because of driver install?? Is there a cheap option dac that sounds ok for mobilephones??


 
  I'm pretty sure, if the DAC works natively with Linux, it will work with Android phones.
   
  I have the SGS3 and DACs work perfectly, even controlling the volume with the phone it self (side volume buttons)


----------



## Musastic

Lol and i just bought E7 and E9 combo  should have waited... That ELE seems to be nice cheap DAC .. I think ill just stick with fiio as long it works D:


----------



## ninogui

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> I'm sorry, I truly am. I know I shouldn't bring this up again but as an engineer, who works with this stuff, I just can't let the misinformation that floats around about this stand. The following are two PMs I exchanged with another member. They center around the claims of this website http://www.wireworldcable.com/categories/usb_cables.html but after reading the description of the cable dsnuts linked too, the claims seem to be quite universal among these "special cables".
> 
> The very short of it: there is no such thing as an *audio* USB cable. There can and never will be. For the cable there is no difference to what kind of data you send through it. You can use any cable to connect your DAC, as long as it's conforming to the USB standard. Be it 3$, 20$ or 200$.
> 
> ...


 
   
  High cost USB cables is the biggest rip off only second to high cost HDMI and optical cables. But people still fall for that hoax, as well as burning over these (sorry people but that´s that). Cannot even call it placebo effect as there is none


----------



## ninogui

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and proud of it. So I suppose that makes me somewhat related to this guy.


 
   
  Surely you know he is gay ? lololol


----------



## soundstige

ninogui said:


> Surely you know he is gay ? lololol



What's wrong with that?


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





ninogui said:


> Surely you know he is gay ? lololol


 
  He's not. He's been married for 6 years. They have a couple of daughters as well.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> He's not. He's been married for 6 years. They have a couple of daughters as well.


 
  ... gay doesn't mean infertile.
  just sayin


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ... gay doesn't mean infertile.
> just sayin


 
  It doesn't. But the point still stands. And even if he secretly was (highly doubtful), like soundstige said, does it honestly matter?
   
  Can we get back to talking about amazingly performing budget DACs now? I for one enjoyed where the thread was going before.


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> I'm pretty sure, if the DAC works natively with Linux, it will work with Android phones.
> 
> I have the SGS3 and DACs work perfectly, even controlling the volume with the phone it self (side volume buttons)


 

 Thx sulkoudai, if it works with s3 then I think it will be ok for note too. Ordering right now before price goes up.. How did you connect to s3? thru mhl adapter or straight from dac to s3 mini usb? With amp or without amp? Is there a big difrence in sound whit this on s3? What headphones/earbudes you use with this combo? So many question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry 
   
  *edited:  tnx again for reply below!!


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





iken said:


> Thx sulkoudai, if it works with s3 then I think it will be ok for note too. Ordering right now before price goes up.. How did you connect to s3? thru mhl adapter or straight from dac to s3 mini usb? With amp or without amp? Is there a big difrence in sound whit this on s3? What headphones/earbudes you use with this combo? So many question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Through a (literally) $1 OTG cable (micro USB to Full size USB) from eBay.
   
  SGS3 > OTG > USB cable > DAC


----------



## ninogui

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> He's not. He's been married for 6 years. They have a couple of daughters as well.


 
   
  of course it doesn´t matter. Was just kiddin because the thread went out of its purpose lol


----------



## daveyostrow

how does this $20 amp compare to the Hifimediy Sabre USB dac?


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and proud of it. So I suppose that makes me somewhat related to this guy.


 
   
  Korean?  now i get it


----------



## rickdohc

Elec Dac ---- Done!


----------



## rickdohc

Listening to this Record + Kenwood KD418 Turntable (1978) + S500 + FirePhoenix    =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Sweeet lord jezzuzzz
   
  (yes!!  a Record. its not a cd , its not an mp3,  you "digital boys" should hear records)
   

   
   
  +
   

   
   
   
  +


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice. Rick pulls out some old school madness. I haven't tried that myself but I am gonna have to now. That is a great idea.
   
  Get yourself one of these Ele dacs fellas. I just like the fact that it is so small. It looks like some type of filter for your usb cable. I knew it was gonna be smaller but I had no idea it was the size of 2 quarters side by side. It is the size if a pack of bubble gum.  Even if you guys own nice sounding stuff. I like that i can carry around a little box I can throw on my laptops. I am gonna have to do some experimenting with other devices. Note pads. Galaxy players. It should work on them too for a nice sound upgrade. There are some bare bones versions that cost $10 on ebay but I would pay an extra $8 for a nice aluminum housing.
   
  Also I didn't think about this but I bet this will make movie watching and game playing on the laptops much more enjoyable. As for the Hifimidey Sabre dac. I expect that one to be an upgrade to this Ele dac but that cost more than double but I highly doubt it will be double the sound improvement. These sound too good not to have one. Just to say you own the cheapest most kick ass DAC.. I like it when I am surprised by some random gadget that gives me outstanding performance. Cheap, great sounding, convenient, not to mention very cool bond like device for enthusiasts. Could be a nice conversation starter.


----------



## dtomo

Dsnuts, I've demoed MDR R1 and I like it a lot but XBA 3 I just could not stand it. XBA3 mids and highs felt weird to me. I dont see their signature are similar at all.
   
  Speaking of kpop, here is two my favourite korean singers :
   
  Lyn - Memories




   
   
  Park Ji Yoon - Faded Memories


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice. Rick pulls out some old school madness. I haven't tried that myself but I am gonna have to now. That is a great idea.
> 
> Get yourself one of these Ele dacs fellas. I just like the fact that it is so small. It looks like some type of filter for your usb cable. I knew it was gonna be smaller but I had no idea it was the size of 2 quarters side by side. It is the size if a pack of bubble gum.  Even if you guys own nice sounding stuff. I like that i can carry around a little box I can throw on my laptops. I am gonna have to do some experimenting with other devices. Note pads. Galaxy players. It should work on them too for a nice sound upgrade. There are some bare bones versions that cost $10 on ebay but I would pay an extra $8 for a nice aluminum housing.
> 
> Also I didn't think about this but I bet this will make movie watching and game playing on the laptops much more enjoyable. As for the Hifimidey Sabre dac. I expect that one to be an upgrade to this Ele dac but that cost more than double but I highly doubt it will be double the sound improvement. These sound too good not to have one. Just to say you own the cheapest most kick ass DAC.. I like it when I am surprised by some random gadget that gives me outstanding performance. Cheap, great sounding, convenient, not to mention very cool bond like device for enthusiasts. Could be a nice conversation starter.


 
   
   

 Man, i am back to records, buying a bunch of records.  The sound from them is outstanding.J
 i am subscribed to a turntable forum and learned a lot, just like on head-fi.  i am waiting for a needle/cartidrge i bought from japan. 
   
  You guys should try it, no kidding, fantastic sound.


----------



## Selenium

Actual vinyl, yeah, not going to happen. I don't even listen to CDs anymore.


----------



## rickdohc

I really dont need the DAC from my FP,  cause my records are Analog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    mainly for the amp and using my headphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

@dtomo. The XBA-3 is one that you have to have for a while to fully understand. The stock hybrid tips restrict the sounds from them. I use the tips that came with my JVC earphones which have double the sound opening of the hybrids..You are right the 2 headphones are completely different but there are some similarities in the tuning of these 2. The more I listen to the MDR-1R I think the same engineers have a hand in the sound tuning..The MDR-1R is a much more richer fuller sounding experience over the XBA-3 however which ends up being more of an immediate impact on ones impression of them..dweaver mentioned he felt the MDR-1R while being a full sized can was an upgrade to the XBA-3 sound. I have to agree with that. 
   
  @Wayne. I am listening to the XBA-3 using my Ele dac. It sounds great and will be a nice upgrade to your onboard sound. Recommended.


----------



## Dsnuts

AND. For the guys that own the XB90EX. The Ele dac sound stupendous and scales even better than the XBA-3 using it. So far using the Ele dac the synergy is like this. All 3 earphones sound great but so far it is.  MH1C > XB90 > XBA-3
   
  I noticed the XBA-3 don't need sound enhancement to sound their best.This being said I still recommend trying the Ele dac..I also noticed dynamic drivers scales better with more power or sound enhancement over armatures.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  A track with a bit depth of 24 bits can be played by a DAC that only plays 16 bit audio.  It just won't sound like a 24 bit deep track, but it will sound like a 16 bit deep track.  Regarding sampling rate (Hz), I don't know.
   
  Also, in case that some conversion has to be made, you do not have to rip the music from your original sources again.  All you have to do is get the right software (there should be free options) to convert to a format that can work with your new DAC.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn. I don't know which actually sounds better with the Ele Dac. The MH1s or the XB90s. Lol. It is a toss up right now. If you guys own both it is a win win. The mids are even more pronounced on the XB90EX and even better detail using the Ele. But the sound is so smooth using the MH1C. More dynamics to your dynamics. Then I just threw on the XBA-3. Wow.. All 3 sound great. No loosers here. It is a win win win.
   
  Bottom line guys. This little DAC is a marvel. I am not joking or kidding on this point. I read a review online of a similar product on another headphone site a bare bones version that is even cheaper and one of the admins was raving about how this little dac will and does sound 10X better than your on board sound.
   
  Ya right I thought and that is the reason why I needed to hear this dac for myself. This thing if I didn't have one myself I would have never guessed how great this sounds..This sound fantastic on every single iem and headphone I have tried thus far. Not one I can say didn't sound right or it didn't enhance the sound of the headphone. I still give my Fire Phoenix the nod for best sounding dac I have but this comes damn close but cost almost nothing..One of the biggest surprises for me this year by far.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> A track with a bit depth of 24 bits can be played by a DAC that only plays 16 bit audio.  It just won't sound like a 24 bit deep track, but it will sound like a 16 bit deep track.  Regarding sampling rate (Hz), I don't know.
> 
> Also, in case that some conversion has to be made, you do not have to rip the music from your original sources again.  All you have to do is get the right software (there should be free options) to convert to a format that can work with your new DAC.


 
   
   
  Sorry, I meant converting, not re-ripping  but that also takes time :/
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh damn. I don't know which actually sounds better with the Ele Dac. The MH1s or the XB90s. Lol. It is a toss up right now. If you guys own both it is a win win. The mids are even more pronounced on the XB90EX and even better detail using the Ele. But the sound is so smooth using the MH1C. More dynamics to your dynamics. Then I just threw on the XBA-3. Wow.. All 3 sound great. No loosers here. It is a win win win.
> 
> Bottom line guys. This little DAC is a marvel. I am not joking or kidding on this point. I read a review online of a similar product on another headphone site a bare bones version that is even cheaper and one of the admins was raving about how this little dac will and does sound 10X better than your on board sound.
> 
> Ya right I thought and that is the reason why I needed to hear this dac for myself. This thing if I didn't have one myself I would have never guessed how great this sounds..This sound fantastic on every single iem and headphone I have tried thus far. Not one I can say didn't sound right or it didn't enhance the sound of the headphone. I still give my Fire Phoenix the nod for best sounding dac I have but this comes damn close but cost almost nothing..One of the biggest surprises for me this year by far.


 
   
   
  still, will wait for the hifiman...


----------



## oneoseven

I currently have the Xonar DG as my pc sound card for music.. Is the Ele a decent/significant upgrade from that Ds?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I currently have the Xonar DG as my pc sound card for music.. Is the Ele a decent/significant upgrade from that Ds?


 
  I have never heard music from your card. I do own the Titanium HD with a Burr Brown PCM1794 which is a highly regarded Dac chip in the industry. I would say the sound from the Ele is comparable for music. Easily.. For $18 I would try one. why not..It is another option to get lost in your music and won't set you back so much.
   
  Much like how headphones give out different sound signatures. These various DAC chips throw out different sound..I can safely say the Ele dac is a good one. A very solid good clean sound with no weakness in the acoustics what so ever. Again just astounding for how cheap this is.
   
  I am willing to bet many of you guys that already own nice sounding dacs if you try this out. You are gonna wonder why you spent so much money on your nice sounding dacs. Lol.


----------



## Selenium

Mine has shipped. Looking forward to it.


----------



## oneoseven

Very good point.. Ordering now.. Thanks =)


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I currently have the Xonar DG as my pc sound card for music.. Is the Ele a decent/significant upgrade from that Ds?


 
  I'm also wondering the same, because even though the sound card in my pc is just built in in motherboard, it is very clean, energetic and spacious. it gives the most enjoyable sound I've ever heard. even if the ele DAC is dirt cheap, I'd still wouldn't want to risk if there is little or no improvement from my current sound card...


----------



## bhima

So after scowering this thread, can Dsnuts put the DAC name, description of what it does, and a link to buy it on his original post? This would make it easier to get to. Also, Does this DAC work as an amplifier like a Fiio? Or is it just signal conversion that should, in theory, make the music sound better but you still need to amp it if your headphones require it?


----------



## Zelda

DS, may i ask how speed is improved on the 3580 with these 2 cheap DACs?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





bhima said:


> So after scowering this thread, can Dsnuts put the DAC name, description of what it does, and a link to buy it on his original post? This would make it easier to get to. Also, Does this DAC work as an amplifier like a Fiio? Or is it just signal conversion that should, in theory, make the music sound better but you still need to amp it if your headphones require it?


 

 IT is a DAC unit only and not an amplifier. You can hook up an external amp to it via 3.5mm male to male cord..I tried this with my Bravo tube amp and it sounds amazing. This would be a way of driving higher impedance cans using this Ele Dac.  However there is no need for me at least for an external amp. The volume is controlled via computer volume controls. So a very simple external sound card that by passes your on board sound which is usually not so awesome and while it can sound better with software. Having this little unit can enhance the sound proper using a nice burr brown PCM2704 chip..Something this cheap, one would figure it would have hiss or have issues. I have been using it ever since I got it and there is no noise at any volume using my most sensitive iems and so far has has flawless execution in enhancing every single headphone and earphone I have thrown at it. A very surprising achievement for a cheapo $18 dac.
   
  I got this DAC literally yesterday so I will update the Op with info on the dac but first thing first. I am gonna get some Turkey legs happening with some Guinness Stout to wash it down with. So basically this one is more for the guys that use on board audio or for guys that are just curious how good a $18 sound card will sound compared to your other hardware..
   
  Ebay is where this unit resides and is made by the Chinese. ELE Hifi USB DAC. Try one out..http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-DAC-SOUND-Audio-CARD-PCM2704-BOARD-ELNA-Capacitor-S-/300820518430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a4cd61e


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> DS, may i ask how speed is improved on the 3580 with these 2 cheap DACs?


 

 I will test this out for you tomorrow my friend I have to get ready for some Thanks giving stuff happening with the family.. 
   
  This is what it should look like on the insides. Very simple unit.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I will test this out for you tomorrow my friend I have to get ready for some Thanks giving stuff happening with the family..


 
  sure, no rush! thanks


----------



## Omnom

What was that other DAC you were waiting on?
 It only cost $20 too right?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is what it should look like on the insides. Very simple unit.


 
   
  then, everything that uses the PCM2704 would sound like that.?


----------



## daveyostrow

sorry to repeat the question, but the Hifimediy Sabre USB dac are a no go?


----------



## Spider fan

Ordered my ELE on the 7th from ebay. It finally arrived to the sorting facility here in florida today. I assume it should be delivered tommorrow. Just trying to give people idea of their wait.


----------



## KEP1

Regarding the SMSL Fort with the PCM2704...has anyone actually ever tried one or found any reviews about it anywhere?


----------



## kiteki

dsnuts said:


> I am listening to it right now just hooked up to my laptop. AMAZING!. Lol! Get yourself a nice upgrade to your lame onboard sound. Seriously I had no idea something this cheap could sound this nice. Plenty of volume coming from my laptop. No need for an amp. Especially since most of you guys just use iems. I am listening to this using my full sized HD595 right now.
> 
> Seriously if we did a blind test from the AUNE T1 and from this cheapo $18 dac. I bet you guys would have a hard time figuring out which one has the better sound. It is quite astonishing.. Seriously trust a bro. Though I do have a stern warning. This will be your gateway to DACs.. WARNING!!!
> 
> This DAC comes with just the box and no usb. And I know we argued a bit about USB cords and such. If you do plan on getting this. Get yourself a nicer cheaper audio USB cable like I did..


 
   
   
  Lol, you are right Dsnuts the PCM270X, in my case the PCM2702, is the gateway drug to DAC's.  I was astonished the first time I heard it, that is, the Hifiman HM-101.  I really loved it with my Sony MDR-V6.  Then after a week or two, I just stopped listening, and rarely returned to it.
   
   
  Do you still have the Hifimediy Sabre on the way?


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Lol, you are right Dsnuts the PCM270X, in my case the PCM2702, is the gateway drug to DAC's.  I was astonished the first time I heard it, that is, the Hifiman HM-101.  I really loved it with my Sony MDR-V6.  Then after a week or two, I just stopped listening, and rarely returned to it.
> 
> 
> Do you still have the Hifimediy Sabre on the way?


 
   
  I'm listening to it right now. Nothing to compare it to but from memory, I like the sound of it more than my old Audioengine D1. I know I like it more than the NFB12's DAC.


----------



## kiteki

I've listened to a lot of DAC's, the prize winners in my experience are like this.
   
  Divided 1st - AK4396 / CS4398
  2nd - ES9023
   
  The ES9023 is high performance and quite holographic with speakers, just a little sterile, I found myself using the more 'complete' sounding AK4396 a lot more.  Recently I like the fresher sound of CS4398.
   
  I have to give honourable mention to WM8740 and of course NOS (non-oversampling) DAC's, which are theoretically the most analog of them all.
   
  There are more I've heard which are good in different ways, especially if you include sound-cards and portable players, which all have DAC's in them too.  Naturally, the amp section in any device, can sometimes completely override the sound of the DAC, the amp section is typically quite coloured, unless it has a transparent chip like AD797.  When I say amp section, that includes the line-out.
   
  I was thinking I want the Hifimediy for the office, then I realised I still have Sony Z1070 on the way, and changed my mind. =]


----------



## macbug

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I currently have the Xonar DG as my pc sound card for music.. Is the Ele a decent/significant upgrade from that Ds?


 
   
  I have the DG as well, the specs are very similar (THD/SN/dynamic range) so i think they're probably the same (though for every day use you should definitely be using dolby headphone)


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> I've listened to a lot of DAC's, the prize winners in my experience are like this.
> 
> Divided 1st - AK4396 / CS4398
> 2nd - ES9023
> ...


 
   
  What is the CS4392 like?  That is what I have in my E-MU 0202 USB DAC


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> sorry to repeat the question, but the Hifimediy Sabre USB dac are a no go?


 
   
  Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Lol, you are right Dsnuts the PCM270X, in my case the PCM2702, is the gateway drug to DAC's.  I was astonished the first time I heard it, that is, the Hifiman HM-101.  I really loved it with my Sony MDR-V6.  Then after a week or two, I just stopped listening, and rarely returned to it.
> 
> 
> Do you still have the Hifimediy Sabre on the way?


 
   
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> What was that other DAC you were waiting on?
> It only cost $20 too right?


 

 These cost a bit more than double the Ele dac

  The Hifimediy Sabre Dac. These are flying off the shelf for these guys that make them with good reason. In theory this should be a nice upgrade to the Ele dac but that is in theory. You guys gotta remember the AUNE T1 @$200 was supposed to be a substantial upgrade to the little Cheapo $18 dac. But that one is packed up ready to be returned. So it will be interesting to hear this little dac.  I ordered this the same time I ordered the Ele so it is taking a bit longer to get to me I hope to see it soon to see how good this is. This costs $45 with $$7 for shipping. Considering how great the little Ele dac sounds, even if this is an upgrade to the sounds I still plan on using the ELE for certain. Item description.
   
  With this DAC we combined the Sabre DAC chip with the quality Tenor TE7022 USB receiver. It accepts up to 96khz/24bit input signals from USB, and it will upsample lower input signals to feed the ES9023 dac chip with 96/khz/24bit signal. This makes it possible to get a great dynamic range of 112db. (in case a 16 bit receiver like pcm2706 were used it would have been limited to 96dB.) It responds to changes in system volume control (on MAC with volume hotkeys).
 No drivers required for Windows, Mac and Linux.


----------



## daveyostrow

Ill patiently await your review, though the ELE looking real good. price, size, build... i think ill wait to use some ebay bucks.


----------



## kiteki

alberto01 said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As for Cirrus Logic, in any real DAC I've only heard the CS4398, their flagship, which was also designed for DVD-Audio and SACD, which Cirrus supports in a couple essays I've read.
   
   
   


dsnuts said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  More than double the ELE, it's also half the cost of the ODAC, and a quarter the cost of the Calyx Coffee, AckoDac AKD-23S, and Dragonfly.


----------



## kong

Hi, I was looking for a DAC for my laptop then I stumbled upon this thread. The ELE DAC looks very promising, however, I was on the verge of buying the Creative USB sound card ($19.99 on Amazon) so I have a question:

How would you compare the ELE to a USB sound card like Creative X-Fi Go Pro or Asus Sonar U3?

TIA


----------



## macbug

Different beast IMO, U3 has many features like dolby headphone, optional SPDIF out? microphone input etc and would undoubtedly be superior for video gaming and movies.


----------



## dtomo

@dsnuts , would XB90 benefit any improvement using bigger bore tips just like XBA3? OK, I see your point regarding XBA3 and MDR R1. I have no interest on XBA3 as a starting point anyway so I would not have chance to experience it's quality. I'm waiting for FXZ100 impressions.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dtomo said:


> @dsnuts , would XB90 benefit any improvement using bigger bore tips just like XBA3? OK, I see your point regarding XBA3 and MDR R1. I have no interest on XBA3 as a starting point anyway so I would not have chance to experience it's quality. I'm waiting for FXZ100 impressions.


 
  yeah, XB90EX sounds much more open and nicer with wider bore tips. stock tips restrict the sound too much...


----------



## rickdohc

So,  question here.
   
   
  i got my FP DAc,  once its plugged on my laptop, its like using  that soundcard, so everything is thrown and proccesed by my FP. once i play a mp3, the DAC and amp of my FP makes all the work, right?
   
   
    But, i dont get how these Ele Dac works with a portable device, how does it works?  for exampe if i use it with a Blackberry that has a very bad dac+,  garbage comes out of the BB and goes in the DAC, the Ele wont transform the mp3 i am using so whats the point?
   
  Sorry,  can som1 explain me how it works? i dont get it.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Check these out guys. SOMiC MH463 Open air earphones with 50mm transducers--about as large as they get... I bought them for $44.



   
  I have them on my ears now and I must say... they sound like what their specs would lead you to expect (open air soundstage, huge drivers for big impact) and nothing like what their price tag would lead you to expect


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





> Quote:Originally Posted by *Joe Bloggs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check these out guys. SOMiC MH463 Open air earphones with 50mm transducers--about as large as they get... I bought them for $44.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Where did you find them for $44. how is the detail and bass?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

This is how they sound to my ears

  In perspective, that's some of the most linear treble I've heard from cans.  The bass boost gives a not unpleasant warmth but EQing it out in favour of a subbass boost makes the sound much clearer, challenging IEMs for clarity (which have always been clearer than cans in my book) while beating them out in soundstage.  Unlike my other cans that just make pathetic farting sounds when you try to push them below 30Hz, these dish out real subbass with their big 50mm drivers when you EQ it up.
   
  These popped up out of nowhere in the computer store at my block (I live in Hong Kong).  I was like "huh? 50mm drivers?  Open air?  At this price?  Here?" and picked them up in a heartbeat.  Glad I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hmm here's the first international place I found selling them
  http://www.focalprice.com/EP0109B/SOMIC_MH463_35_mm_8__30000_Hz_Wired_Dynamic_Headphone_Black.html
   
  Still a good deal at $69 I'd say


----------



## Dsnuts

So this was a unique discovery. I just found out it cost almost $52 to send back the AUNE T1. nice.

  You ever get that not so fresh feeling in your gut? That ain't the turkey I ate last night either.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So this was a unique discovery. I just found out it cost almost $52 to send back the AUNE T1. nice.
> 
> You ever get that not so fresh feeling in your gut? That ain't the turkey I ate last night either.


 
  at that price, I'd consider leaving it with me LOL. feel sorry for ya dude, we've all been there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Na I would rather get my $148 back. Nice to pay $51 just to try out a sound card/ amp. You live and you learn..Post office sucks that might be the reason why they are going out of business.
   
  It is great there are a lot of great DAC/AMPS made in China but this is unfortunately the cost of getting a DAC from China. The risk of return.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> So,  question here.
> 
> 
> i got my FP DAc,  once its plugged on my laptop, its like using  that soundcard, so everything is thrown and proccesed by my FP. once i play a mp3, the DAC and amp of my FP makes all the work, right?
> ...


 

 It is a simple version of your Fire Phoenix..It connect through USB on the back side to your computer. And out in the front end though 3.5mm jack. So you can Just plug a headphone right into there and listen to your music or you can hook an amp from the ELE dac to your fire phoenix using something like this.
   

  What I like about it. Is it powers through your USB so no external power is needed on the Ele dac. Very easy to use especially if you lug around a laptop.


----------



## kova4a

Wow, post office? I thought you're using FedEx or something and for this money you should have.


----------



## soundstige

rickdohc said:


> So,  question here.
> 
> i got my FP DAc,  once its plugged on my laptop, its like using  that soundcard, so everything is thrown and proccesed by my FP. once i play a mp3, the DAC and amp of my FP makes all the work, right?
> 
> ...



Even simpler, any DAC creates a new analogue stream from digital information. Hence "DAC". It bypasses any DAC in your Blackberry etc. It goes MP3/FLAC -> DAC -> headphones, not MP3/FLAC -> Blackberry -> DAC -> headphones.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> So this was a unique discovery. I just found out it cost almost $52 to send back the AUNE T1. nice.
> You ever get that not so fresh feeling in your gut? That ain't the turkey I ate last night either.




Brutal. First Doc gets denied his $79 AD900's, and then you get burned. Black Friday indeed!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Wow, post office? I thought you're using FedEx or something and for this money you should have.


 

 Ya I should have checked with fedex but I don't have time to run around unfortunately so I had to send it through the local post office. Rip off. next time I am gonna have to use something else.


----------



## german103

Just got the mh1c, a very pleasant surprise! didn't expect this quality for 26$. 
Ordered the ELE DAC as well. 

thanks for this thread Dsnuts


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea. You lucked out and got a burned in one it seems. I would still burn them in more to get the best out of them. ClieOS recommends at least 100 hours.. Wait till you hear how that sounds with the Ele dac..


----------



## soundstige

dsnuts said:


> Ya I should have checked with fedex but I don't have time to run around unfortunately so I had to send it through the local post office. Rip off. next time I am gonna have to use something else.



FedEx is $50+ too. UPS is $60+. What you REALLY should have done is used a "USPS Express Mail Legal Flat Rate Envelope". Order them online for free ($0 + $0 ship) at usps.com . Postage is only $38 to all worldwide destinations, and it includes online tracking, $100 insurance (and you can purchase more for little $$), and 3-7 day delivery. The ONLY downside is you can't ship anything larger than a loaf of bread (more or less), as it simply won't fit. You could easily have put this DAC into it, with bubble wrap, though. It is not for paper only, don't let anyone tell you so.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the reason why it cost so much was the DAC is made of all aluminum. Good construction with a big power brick, but also weighs more than the 4 Lb limit they have for first class air. Anything over and I have to use priority. It was 18OZ over the weight so almost 5LBs. Even if I took all the pack in material and foam and stuff out it would still be over the limit..I probably could have saved a bit if I checked another way to send it but by how much is the question. Oh well it is what it is..I went from being elated that I bought a Vita COD bundle for $200 in saving $50 to using that much just to send the dac back.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Even simpler, any DAC creates a new analogue stream from digital information. Hence "DAC". It bypasses any DAC in your Blackberry etc. It goes MP3/FLAC -> DAC -> headphones, not MP3/FLAC -> Blackberry -> DAC -> headphones.


 
  Wait are you guys talking about Blackberry phones??? Kinda confused, this cheapo DAC can't be used with mp3 players/ touch pads etc right, since it needs to be connected to a USB port for power and audio conversion of the files playing from your computer no?
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Brutal. First Doc gets denied his $79 AD900's, and then you get burned. Black Friday indeed!


 
   
  Damn sucks to hear that Doc wasn't able to get the AD900s for that price, he was so hyped to get them it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Guess sometimes deals are too good to be true.


----------



## soundstige

dsnuts said:


> Well the reason why it cost so much was the DAC is made of all aluminum. Good construction with a big power brick, but also weighs more than the 4 Lb limit they have for first class air. Anything over and I have to use priority. It was 18OZ over the weight so almost 5LBs. Even if I took all the pack in material and foam and stuff out it would still be over the limit..I probably could have saved a bit if I checked another way to send it but by how much is the question. Oh well it is what it is..I went from being elated that I bought a Vita COD bundle for $200 in saving $50 to using that much just to send the dac back.



Priority _or_ Express. You still could have used the EMLFRE and saved $12!


----------



## BGRoberts

Did you buy with PayPal? They're doing some kind of thing where they'll pay return shipping thru the holidays. Price matching, too.
I haven't looked into how it works.
Might be worth checking.




dsnuts said:


> Well the reason why it cost so much was the DAC is made of all aluminum. Good construction with a big power brick, but also weighs more than the 4 Lb limit they have for first class air. Anything over and I have to use priority. It was 18OZ over the weight so almost 5LBs. Even if I took all the pack in material and foam and stuff out it would still be over the limit..I probably could have saved a bit if I checked another way to send it but by how much is the question. Oh well it is what it is..I went from being elated that I bought a Vita COD bundle for $200 in saving $50 to using that much just to send the dac back.


----------



## soundstige

bgroberts said:


> Did you buy with PayPal? They're doing some kind of thing where they'll pay return shipping thru the holidays. Price matching, too.
> I haven't looked into how it works.
> Might be worth checking.



Not out of country shipping.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well It is a good lesson learned. I am not too down on the whole thing. It is water under the bridge.
   
  So I have been burning in my new MDR-1R using the Ele dac and I just took a little peep on how the sound is coming along. Everything sounds fantastic. Enough to forget I got done in by gangsters that is the post office..
   
  I look forward to read what you guys have to say about the Ele dac. I am thinking of getting more of them to give to family and friends.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-got the Senn 650's in the Black Friday Frenzy. Probably need an amp (have a HiSound Studio V which is supposed to be "class A", not sure what that means or if it would work). Would the Bravo Audio Ocean be a good choice if the Studio is not? Is there some other (not too expensive...Black Friday coupled with the Deals threads and this thread are murdering my bank account) that would be a better choice?
  Thanks


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Can I get a hype train going if I say that I don't miss my MIA Sennheiser HD580 at all listening to these SOMiC MH463?


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. It seems they make a full line of headphones and earphones even..You should consider starting a new thread if you think they are thread worthy. I just spent a grip of cash on a new MDR-1R and a Aune T1 that I ended up spending more for because I had to ship it back to China. Then I made matters worse as I just had to get a Sony Vita cus my little boy wants one. Then I had an itch to get a bunch of cheaper DACs.. My credit card bill for this month is not gonna be fun to look at. Other wise I would be all over one of them. Or some of these. Maybe a few hidden gems in here.


----------



## Dsnuts

The Somic. ST-80

  You know I think I know this one. Oh wait could it be?
 
  Pioneer HDJ1000? Na these don't look alike at all.


----------



## waynes world

joe bloggs said:


> Can I get a hype train going if I say that I don't miss my MIA Sennheiser HD580 at all listening to these SOMiC MH463?




I there is anyone like me reading... probably!


----------



## blootomarto

Just looked at the seller selling the ele dac. They are also selling this
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-PCM2704-HI-FI-USB-DAC-SOUND-CARD-BOARD-hi-fi-ELNA-Capacitance-for-it-/260994381452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc47a368c
  is it the same as the board inside the ele dac?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the same thing minus the nice all aluminum box it is housed in. I don't know about you but I would pay a few extra bucks just to have nothing exposed..I can throw the Ele dac in my packed and not think about it. That bare bones one I would worry about.


----------



## nihontoman

Finally settled on the eq settings for the xb90ex  everything is pretty simple though - 3 db less bass and 3db more treble  that's all for it. it sounds amazing


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:
			
		

> So for all you guys that are cheapos. Need something that sounds WAY better than your onboard sound card? Aha let me put it this way. This thing cost $19 shipped to you..LOL. This thing is stupid. This can't sound this good for this little cash..Get one of these. Packing my AUNE T1.




Most of my listening is with the S500 and xba3. The sound coming out of my Thinkpad x220 laptop (Windows 7, Conexant 20672 SmartAudio HD soundcard) seems to be about the same as the sound out of my Samsung Galaxy S2 and my clip zip. Which is to say, it sounds pretty good to me.

I gather though that this ELE gizmo will make the sound out of my laptop better. So, I am interested in getting the ELE gizmo (I don't really feel like researching other, more expensive, dac's at the moment).




			
				Dsnuts said:
			
		

> Yup it would bypass your sound portion of you computer.. Try one out.




So, you just plug this thing into a USB port, and the sound magically starts coming through it? No setting changes required in the laptop?




> This DAC comes with just the box and no usb. And I know we argued a bit about USB cords and such. If you do plan on getting this. Get yourself a nicer cheaper audio USB cable like I did..





> I suppose if you really want to go cheapo. Yes as long as it is a high speed 2.0 USB cable. yes you can hook up your printer cable to this ELE dac. But like I said. Getting a cheaper Audio usb is always a good idea for audio imo. At the bare minimum. Go to your local walmart and get a decent Belkin USB cable for $10.




With that info, I should be able to find the cable.




> Ya you will have less of a reason for upgradetitus once you hear this dac and your HA-S500. I look forward to read how you hear your tunes once you get this DAC. You thought your HA-S500 sound good now. I am willing to bet you. You will hear them in a new level once you hear it with this DAC. The HA-S500 does sound better with better sounding hardware. Sound unbelievably great on my Fire Phoenix. And on my Bravo amp. I haven't tried it yet with the ELE dac but there is no possible way it won't sound right with it. I will post a little turkey thanksgiving post on the HA-S500 thread tomorrow..




Reduce the "upgradetitus" - I like that lol!


----------



## soundstige

blootomarto said:


> Just looked at the seller selling the ele dac. They are also selling this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-PCM2704-HI-FI-USB-DAC-SOUND-CARD-BOARD-hi-fi-ELNA-Capacitance-for-it-/260994381452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc47a368c
> is it the same as the board inside the ele dac?



Yes.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quick question for all the XB90EX owners: do you or did you have any problems with piercing highs? Mine are quite badly in this regard, especially on high-hats or 's'/' sh' sounds. I think the correct term for this is sibliance?

I'm just wondering because I can't remember reading anything like this about them and it's ruining my enjoyment of their otherwise great sound


----------



## Dsnuts

Sibilance? for the XB90? I don't think so. I never heard any type ever. Try one size bigger tip..Preferably something with wider nozzle than the stock hybrids.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Quick question for all the XB90EX owners: do you or did you have any problems with piercing highs? Mine are quite badly in this regard, especially on high-hats or 's'/' sh' sounds. I think the correct term for this is sibliance?
> 
> I'm just wondering because I can't remember reading anything like this about them and it's ruining my enjoyment of their otherwise great sound


 
   
  Are you getting a good seal?


----------



## lilboozy

Those somic headpones look nice


----------



## daveyostrow

has anyone tried the ud100, easily the smallest of the bunch. though cost a good $50.


----------



## Zelda

ok,ppl look at this
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-dynamic-return-type-PREMIUM-COMPACT-ATH-CKN50-BL-earreceiver-/121027639673?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c2dcf3979


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry Zelda I completely forgot to test out the SHE3580 for you on the ELE dac. I will do that first thing in the morning. Will report back. I knew I forgot to do something today.  Those new ATs look interesting. Might have to try out a pair. It is ATs counter to JVCs FXD earphones. I bet they sound great too..Competition is a great thing.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry Zelda I completely forgot to test out the SHE3580 for you on the ELE dac. I will do that first thing in the morning. Will report back. I knew I forgot to do something today.  Those new ATs look interesting. Might have to try out a pair. It is ATs counter to JVCs FXD earphones. I bet they sound great too..Competition is a great thing.


 
  thanks!
   
  i hope  the AT will be cheaper soon, as it was with the ckm500


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Quick question for all the XB90EX owners: do you or did you have any problems with piercing highs? Mine are quite badly in this regard, especially on high-hats or 's'/' sh' sounds. I think the correct term for this is sibliance?
> I'm just wondering because I can't remember reading anything like this about them and it's ruining my enjoyment of their otherwise great sound


 
  no, no such problem what so ever :| I even cranked up highs by 3 db to get some more sparkle but no sibilance. there could be three reasons for that: recording is sibilant, source has some problems, or as already mentioned - there is poor seal going on. these iems are quite laid back, with rolled of highs, so the fact that you hear sibilance is strange. maybe you are too sensitive to high frequencies? how old are you?


----------



## kiteki

soundstige said:


> rickdohc said:
> 
> 
> > So,  question here.
> ...


 
   
  Yes, the Ele DAC overrides the internal DAC and associated circuitry (PC or Blackberry) in both cases.  The question is is he using it with a Blackberry?  Several smartphones support USB OTG (on the go, I think) and you can effectively connect an external DAC (sometimes you'll need a special cable for this, like mini to mini USB, which don't seem to err, exist very much).
   
  However, the battery power required from a smartphone to run an external DAC puts the entire rig in question, lol.  I was thinking of buying the iBasso D12 Anaconda, with all the associated complications to try with my smartphone, then I thought, what is the point?  It's just a novelty, I can buy a Colorfly CK4 instead.
   
   


daveyostrow said:


> has anyone tried the ud100, easily the smallest of the bunch. though cost a good $50.


 
   
  The Hifimediy is also $50.  I've seen one Japanese guy, using smartphone -> UD100 -> amplifier -> FitEar To Go MH334.  Holy hotcakes!!
   
   


zelda said:


> ok,ppl look at this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-dynamic-return-type-PREMIUM-COMPACT-ATH-CKN50-BL-earreceiver-/121027639673?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c2dcf3979


 
   
  I like the space-station look.
   
  I will see if I can demo them in Japan.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> I like the space-station look.
> 
> I will see if I can demo them in Japan.


 
  pls, do so! i´d like to hear your opinion.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sibilance? for the XB90? I don't think so. I never heard any type ever. Try one size bigger tip..Preferably something with wider nozzle than the stock hybrids.


 
   
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Are you getting a good seal?


 
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> no, no such problem what so ever :| I even cranked up highs by 3 db to get some more sparkle but no sibilance. there could be three reasons for that: recording is sibilant, source has some problems, or as already mentioned - there is poor seal going on. these iems are quite laid back, with rolled of highs, so the fact that you hear sibilance is strange. maybe you are too sensitive to high frequencies? how old are you?


 

 Thanks for your responses guys.
   
  I eliminated recording and source from the equation by trying different songs, different sources and also cross-referencing with the MH1C and S500. So seal seems to be indeed part of the problem. Until now  I used the large (light blue) hybrid tips because I also use the large tips on the MH1C and that is the best seal I ever got from an IEM. But those are meant to have a shallow insertion, which doesn't seem to work with the XB90EX. After a bit of trying, I settled for the smaller green hybrid. The seal with those is better but still not perfect and the highs do seem to relax a bit and make it more bearable. The seal is still not as good as with the MH1C however (nice 'plop' when pulling them out), so which tips would you recommend I should try to improve that?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Thanks for your responses guys.
> 
> I eliminated recording and source from the equation by trying different songs, different sources and also cross-referencing with the MH1C and S500. So seal seems to be indeed part of the problem. Until now  I used the large (light blue) hybrid tips because I also use the large tips on the MH1C and that is the best seal I ever got from an IEM. But those are meant to have a shallow insertion, which doesn't seem to work with the XB90EX. After a bit of trying, I settled for the smaller green hybrid. The seal with those is better but still not perfect and the highs do seem to relax a bit and make it more bearable. The seal is still not as good as with the MH1C however (nice 'plop' when pulling them out), so which tips would you recommend I should try to improve that?


 
  wider bore tips. you could try the tips from mh1c...


----------



## Huxley

Well that's done it, i've bought the mh1c and now paid for the elle dac, dsnuts you're killing me!!
   
  Have to say the mh1c didn't impress me at first, only with burn in am i finding they are opening up, and the bass is coming through better.
   
  Still hate the cable mind.


----------



## spaark

Has anyone compared the ELE DAC with the Sabre?


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





zelda said:


> ok,ppl look at this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-dynamic-return-type-PREMIUM-COMPACT-ATH-CKN50-BL-earreceiver-/121027639673?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item1c2dcf3979


 
  Is the ring part of the iem?


----------



## kiteki

spaark said:


> Has anyone compared the ELE DAC with the Sabre?


 
   
  Fairly indirectly, yes.  I've compared a Hifiman HM-101 with an AckoDAC AKD-23S, similar parts.

 The PCM270X chips are a bit disrespected, and compared to standard sound-cards, but I found the Hifiman pretty exciting, I kinda flipped out.
   
  The Sabre is more accurate, clean, sterile, holographic, and higher resolution.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn. The synergy is unreal. For SHE3580 fans. You MUST get a Ele dac to try out with the SHE3580. Absolutely fantastic.

  The SHE3580 is enhanced in every way possible.  The mids are much more present. Bass more tight. Better clarity and detail. Sound is absolutely stunning using the Ele dac. Stunning.!!
   
  Now I don't know what has the better synergy. The MH1C. XB90EX or the SHE3580..Just the fact that this little dac enhances these 3 earphones to sound like a new version of themselves says a lot about this little $18 Dac..Not just these 3 but HA-S500. My UE6000, Sony MDR-1R. XBA-3. CKS77. I haven't heard anything that sounds even remotely mediocre on this dac..Unbelievable.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh damn. The synergy is unreal. For SHE3580 fans. You MUST get a Ele dac to try out with the SHE3580. Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> The SHE3580 is enhanced in every way possible.  The mids are much more present. Bass more tight. Better clarity and detail. Sound is absolutely stunning using the Ele dac. Stunning.!!
> 
> Now I don't know what has the better synergy. The MH1C. XB90EX or the SHE3580..Just the fact that this little dac enhances these 3 earphones to sound like a new version of themselves says a lot about this little $18 Dac..Not just these 3 but HA-S500. My UE6000, Sony MDR-1R. XBA-3. CKS77. I haven't heard anything that sounds even remotely mediocre on this dac..Unbelievable.


 
  thank you sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but, is the speed also improved? pls


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I don't know about improvement in speed. The physical limitations of the SHE3580 is just that. We gotta remember these are $10 earphones. But from what I am hearing. I don't think any single one of you guys will be disappointed with the outcome. Listening to one of my favorite trance tunes now. It sounds as good as it does on my MDr-1R. Lol and we are talking about a $10 earphone to a $300 Headphone..Listening to Pantera #$%King hostile which has much double drums happening is a very fast complex metal tune.. Sounds great..I think the abilities of the little SHE3580 is being taxed here. It sounds terrific with even a better sense of space to boot..I would not hesitate to get yourself a Ele dac. The overall sound is tighter cleaner and just sounds better to me. It is enhancement in the truest form. Almost want to say it sounds amped even.


----------



## Huxley

Very nice, does having a fancy usb cable make much difference?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not really..You can use your external usb or printer cable. This being said I do like my new Pangea USB audio cable much more so.  Now there is such thing as a bad usb cable though. The cable I got with my Fire Phoenix dac was causing my unit to over heat and shut off by itself in the middle of a track. As soon as I replaced that cable with one I had on hand everything was fine.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I don't know about improvement in speed. The physical limitations of the SHE3580 is just that. We gotta remember these are $10 earphones. But from what I am hearing. I don't think any single one of you guys will be disappointed with the outcome. Listening to one of my favorite trance tunes now. It sounds as good as it does on my MDr-1R. Lol and we are talking about a $10 earphone to a $300 Headphone..Listening to Pantera #$%King hostile which has much double drums happening is a very fast complex metal tune.. Sounds great..I think the abilities of the little SHE3580 is being taxed here. It sounds terrific with even a better sense of space to boot..I would not hesitate to get yourself a Ele dac. The overall sound is tighter cleaner and just sounds better to me. It is enhancement in the truest form. Almost want to say it sounds amped even.


 
  thank you very much!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am quite astonished with the level of sound this little dac is throwing out. It does lack a bit of smoothness and definition that much higher end units throw out but for what it is for the cash what can I say. It sounds great with everything I have thrown at it from full sized cans to $10 earphones. Music sounds better and more refined using the unit and this coming from a little gadgety small dac is astonishing..


----------



## kiteki

Dear Dsnuts,
   
  I know you've discovered many excellent Audio Technica IEM's over time, I was just wondering about the CKM99 in your profile... how does it compare to your other A-T's, and... which one is the most r-shaped or mid-centric?  I know you've got your hearing very intact, and the new toy effect should have worn off on all those A-T's by now, so I'm curious. =]
   
  ktk


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a good question. I love the sound of my CKM99. One of the most overlooked iems imo. Mostly due to guys thinking they are overly bright for some reason.If you see one for sale for $100 on the sale forums I would snap one up .My pair has gone through some rigorous burn in and they sound great. Now for your sound preference the one earphone that fits the bill is the CKM33 actually. They have a similar sound signature to the open AD700, AD900. A flat sound with highs and mid emphasis more the the bass end. But the problem with them is for a little more money you can get a much more refined CKM500 which has a similar  SQ to the CKM99 in refinement and sound. I prefer the highs and mids of the CKM500 over the a bit more V shape that is the CKM99. The mids of the CKM99 is some of the smoothest effortless for dynamics and is the reason why I like them a lot. A high end mid section perhaps.  Both these have bass emphasis so while not a true R type curve in sound. Knowing how both sound with my Sony Dap which you are going to get real soon. If you can try out a CKM500 I would. It might surprise you.
   
  If you want to try out a great AT earphone for the price. Check out a CKM500. Now since AT has released this new CKN microdriver earphones maybe wait a bit to see how those fair. I expect that these should compete well with JVCs FXD earphones. I hope even one better. Again nothing like competition to spur on greater sound. I do plan on trying one out when they are released so we will see.


----------



## metabaron

Which one is easier to drive? The Sony xb90ex or the JVC fx3x? I have been going through this thread because I'm trying to decide which one to buy. I can get the JVC for about half the price of the Sony, will the Sony be worth the extra money?


----------



## Dsnuts

If you want some of the best mids for dynamic earphones with the monsterous sub bass the XB90EX. If you want more of a V shape sound with your big sub bass the FX3X.  Both are very easy to drive. I would give the nod to the XB90 for Hiphop RnB and acoustical music, vocals.
   
  The FX3X sounds great with EDM. Great with hiphop but not as good as the EX90EX. For the cost though this is the better value. The XB90 is a nice higher end bass earphone so worth the cash if you decide to go that rout.


----------



## kiteki

dsnuts said:


> / Now for your sound preference the one earphone that fits the bill is the CKM33 actually. They have a similar sound signature to the open AD700, AD900. /


 
   
  ...and popular with Japanese girls too. (link)
   
  it's on the way, thx.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya let me know how that turned out for you. By the way guys I blame my recent need to upgrade my laptop source to Kiteki here..
   
  Having a grip of earphones and headphones is one thing but having the proper sounding DAC/AMP to drive them with is another. It is quite addicting to get even better sound from better sources. I think ultimately the headphones/ earphones are the best sound upgrade but having a nice source to drive them with adds another dimension to the whole thing we call getting lost in our music.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I think ultimately the headphones/ earphones are the best sound upgrade but having a nice source to drive them with adds another dimension to the whole thing we call getting lost in our music.




Or the thing we call "getting our money lost" lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Well see now I think by now. Things I suggest in this thread you guys should know already you will get your monies worth. Maybe that is why you guys read this thread. Believe me nothing pisses me off more than spending a lot to get a dud. I know this is the first time I have suggested a DAC of all things on this thread or any of my threads. It is no different. In fact I will venture to say this little device is one of the best bang for the money items I have ever bought. Because it will enhance your listening greatly for a meager $18.. Is it the best sounding dac I have? No. But it comes damn close which surprises me to no end every time I hear it.
   
  Let me put it this way. I just spent $52 on shipping a much higher end DAC/AMP unit in the AUNE T1 back to China just to get my $200 back on it. I can blame that on this Ele dac.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Well see now I think by now. Things I suggest in this thread you guys should know already you will get your monies worth. Maybe that is why you guys read this thread. Believe me nothing pisses me off more than spending a lot to get a dud. I know this is the first time I have suggested a DAC of all things on this thread or any of my threads. It is no different. In fact I will venture to say this little device is one of the best bang for the money items I have ever bought. Because it will enhance your listening greatly for a meager $18.. Is it the best sounding dac I have? No. But it comes damn close which surprises me to no end every time I hear it.




Yeah, I know. I was just teasing. My money hasn't been "lost" at all - they have all been great value and I applaud your efforts and recommendations. Now whether or not I need all of these headphones and iem's is another question!

Regarding the dac, I'm just waiting to see what you think of the Hifimediy Sabre Dac (you are getting one of those, right?) before pulling the trigger on the Ele dac.

Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya me too. Here is the deal with that Hifimidey Sabre dac..It is the case of buying from CHINA and a vendor that could care less when you get it. I ordered that DAC on the same date I ordered the ELE dac and I have no idea where it is. Their tracking is broken so it says it was shipped out from  Swiss post? That is what it says on the tracking. On the product page it says.
   
  Item location: Shanghai China. Lol. I have no idea when I am gonna get it. No idea.
   
  Ok it says delivery estimate November 29th- December 17th. I ordered it on the 7th. Lol. They must have shipped it on one of these.
 So when ordering one of these you gotta consider the 1 MONTH shipping time. Jeebuz!


----------



## kova4a

Well, it seems that at China Post they just put all the thousands of packages on one big pile and if you're lucky they'll grab it and dispatch it fast. I wouldn't say it's the vendors' fault. For instance I've had stuff from mistertao arrive in 10 days or as right now waiting 2 weeks for my VC02 just to be dispatched - the Chinese tracking usually doesn't work and when it does the dispatch date changes all the time. I had a colorfly c3 case ordered like 3 weeks ago and after I received the tracking number the date changed several times and the last time was 3 days ago and I hope that's final - it would mean that the Chinese Post needed only 20 days after receiving the package to ship it. It's funny how many years they are behind Singpost with which it usually takes like 4-10 days to receive the item and not just to have it dispatched. I guess for the Chinese post office air mail depends on the how much air the wind blows into the sails of the ship.


----------



## Alberto01

Someone placed a package for me in Guangdong, China on September 18.  It left China on November 1 (44 days later!).  It got to my local post office on November 14.
   
  As more people find out that buying things from China via internet is a great way to go, China's postal services will have more work.  If personnel is not increased, things will take longer to move on through China's postal system.  I have been getting things from China for several years, most of them without a tracking number.  From my recent experience with 4 packages including the example above, all future packages will have a tracking number, even if the tracking service ($2) represents a large percentage of the item's cost, for low cost items.
   
  As far as web sites available for tracking mail from China,  some pages will tell you that your tracking number is invalid, when it is not.  Of all the ones that I have tried, the following web site has been the best one:
   
  [size=10pt]http://www.17track.net/ [/size]
   
  There is click on option on the top left corner of the page, where you can request the page to be shown in English.


----------



## kova4a

Well, lately I've been using only http://www.track-trace.com/ and it does a perfect job but when the tracking system of the dispatching post ofice doesn't work no site will help you. But as a miracle now the tracking system works, so if I had anything from China coming I would hurry and check (oh, I do have some stuff)
   
  edit: oh, what a miracle I should be getting the silicone cases for my c3 tomorrow. So it actually needed 20 days to be dispatched and only 2 days to arrive at the customs, so they don't really use ships


----------



## atomikn00b

Dear God.
  I heard this song on the mh1c and put it on repeat.
   
  Haven't heard it sound this good with any other iem. So enjoyable and pleasant. I didn't even think about analyzing/knitpicking the sound when it played.
   





   
   
  P.S. If your music is already mixed with a substantial amount of imprecise bass, then the mh1c might not be for you. Unless the bass is what you like and want to listen to.


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey guys, just wanted your thoughts on how the sony xb90ex compare to the mh1c and the fxd80. Thanks.


----------



## kong

Quick questions:

Does the ELE DAC come with a USB cable? If not, which kind of cable should I use?

Can I just use my printer's A-B cable? Does the cable length has anything to do with the sound quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Hey guys, just wanted your thoughts on how the sony xb90ex compare to the mh1c and the fxd80. Thanks.


 
  Xb90EX=

  MH1C=

  FXD80=

   
   
  Quote: 





kong said:


> Quick questions:
> Does the ELE DAC come with a USB cable? If not, which kind of cable should I use?
> Can I just use my printer's A-B cable? Does the cable length has anything to do with the sound quality?
> Thanks!


 
  These are too cheap to include a cable. You can try out your printer cable. It should work.


----------



## Zelda

yep, this are DS *thoughts*
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Xb90EX=
> 
> MH1C=
> 
> FXD80=


----------



## Dsnuts

Well let me explain. The XB90EX is similar to the other extra bass headphones Sony has. Perhaps tuned in a similar manor but for in ears the drivers are massive. 16mm. Kinda like the XB1000 with a massive 70mm driver. So in comparison. Ya these are for bass guys but the way Sony tunes them the highs are a bit rolled off and the emphasis is in the very full mids and low los. I remember Danny mentioning how he preferred the tuning on the XB90EX over the XB1000. The sub bass is king on these things. Very nice sound stage and one of the deepest.  These take to more power very well. I highly recommend trying out a small amp or the Ele dac with these.
   
  The MH1s as you guys know are very well tuned set of earphone as are the XZ700..A well rounded sound from Sony with smooth highs some might see as a bit reserved, full mid section, some emphasis for the bass region again similar to the tuning on the XZ700. I suppose you have to own one to understand the parallels. But I would equate the tuning on this XZ700 to be very similar to the MH1s. And even the new MDR-1R share some similarities. Perhaps a higher end MH1C tuning. I got a message from Sead about how these also take to more power. A small amp makes this sing. Ele dac completely recommended.
   
  Then there is the FXD80. I gave it some careful thought. It does have a higher end tuning for the JVC camp and while the sound is not for everyone. I can equate the tuning on them with something like a Denon D2000..The clear extended highs very smooth mids and clean impeccable imagery and a great sense of space. The bass end also is of a similar tune with very nice sub bass.. Of course the sound stage on the D2000 is amazing for a closed can but while the FXD80 does not have a wide a stage. It does give off a nice sense of space for in ears. Perhaps one of the better earphones for a 3D like imagery for your tunes. These earphones are for guys that are willing to use them. You can't just sample these. You have to own them and use them to completely appreciate the sound.


----------



## chrone

Got a quick test on sony mh1c today, nice bass, but lacking sub-bass compared to philips she9700. The great news was mh1c produced more pumping mid-bass, i could hear the bass from bass drum pedal much more. Nice iem still. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## killerweed

Ordered mine on Nov. 3, it came Friday, Nov. 23.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya me too. Here is the deal with that Hifimidey Sabre dac..It is the case of buying from CHINA and a vendor that could care less when you get it. I ordered that DAC on the same date I ordered the ELE dac and I have no idea where it is. Their tracking is broken so it says it was shipped out from  Swiss post? That is what it says on the tracking. On the product page it says.
> 
> Item location: Shanghai China. Lol. I have no idea when I am gonna get it. No idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well let me explain. The XB90EX is similar to the other extra bass headphones Sony has. Perhaps tuned in a similar manor but for in ears the drivers are massive. 16mm. Kinda like the XB1000 with a massive 70mm driver. So in comparison. Ya these are for bass guys but the way Sony tunes them the highs are a bit rolled off and the emphasis is in the very full mids and low los. I remember Danny mentioning how he preferred the tuning on the XB90EX over the XB1000. The sub bass is king on these things. Very nice sound stage and one of the deepest.  These take to more power very well. I highly recommend trying out a small amp or the Ele dac with these.


 
   
   
  I just tried me fiio e6 hooked to the clip + and yes, they sound more energetic and "fast" (for the lack of better term) with them. even at the same loudness level, xb90ex with E6 have more control compared clip+ Headphone out...


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kong said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> Does the ELE DAC come with a USB cable? If not, which kind of cable should I use?
> 
> ...


 

 You can use your printer's cable for anything that fits with the ends of your printer cable.  Cable length does matter.  If your cable is 2 meters (6.6 ft.) long or shorter, you should not have any problems with signal degradation/electrical current loss.  With a USB DAC that does not draw much current from the USB port (which should be the case here), even a much longer cable (>2 meters) would work.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





killerweed said:


> Ordered mine on Nov. 3, it came Friday, Nov. 23.


 

 The Ele dac I got in a 2 weeks or so I am still waiting on the Hifimidey Sabre dac. How you liking your Ele dac by the way.


----------



## kiteki

dsnuts said:


> / I can equate the tuning on them with something like a Denon D2000..


 
   
  Have you listened to bassgasm on the FXD80 yet?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am checking it out now. Lol


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I am checking it out now. Lol


 
   
   
  don't do it with th XB90EX - I tried and my brains fell out :|


----------



## metabaron

Thanks for all the help. I think I'm leaning towards the Sony XB90EX. I hate amps sohopefully my iTouch and HTC phone are enough to drive them. I did some research and it seems that accessorieJack is the cheapest place to get them. Does anyone have any experience with them? I will not buy anything in bulk packages out of China or Hong Kong for fear of knockoffs.


----------



## metabaron

Also curious about the final audio adagio III. Anybody have any experience with those phones? How those the sound/built quality compare to the Sonys.


----------



## Omnom

Hey I was just wondering for those who currently have the CKM500.
  How does it compare to the MH1C?
 They sound like they may have similar sound signatures.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





metabaron said:


> Also curious about the final audio adagio III. Anybody have any experience with those phones? How those the sound/built quality compare to the Sonys.


 
  The Adagio IIIs have a very powerful full sound to them. They share some similarities to the CKS77 solid bass earphones in that they have a really upfront sound perhaps a bit more aggressive and just a wide stage. The bass end is also has much power and is only 2nd to the XB90EX in sub bass..These have even a wider stage than the XB90 but not as deep..I like em as well but I don't consider them an upgrade to the XB90s. I bought my Sony MDR-1Rs from Accessory Jack. They are based out of HongKong but I have never had any issues with them as they only sell legit merchandise. I know many a guys that buy from them as they have some of the best prices for legit stuff. Shipping takes around 2-3 weeks but is well worth it for reasonable shipping rates they charge. My silver MDR-1R was sold on AJ for $50 less than even the Sony store. So I was happy with what I got.
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hey I was just wondering for those who currently have the CKM500.
> How does it compare to the MH1C?
> They sound like they may have similar sound signatures.


 
  More deeper sound. Richer sounding highs and mids vs the MH1s and wider stage too. Similar sound signature but tuned differently. The real upgrade to the MH1s is the XBA-3. The CKM500 I would consider more of a side grade and based on preference an upgrade.


----------



## metabaron

Thanks Dsnuts, much appreciated. You made my decision easier.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





metabaron said:


> Thanks Dsnuts, much appreciated. You made my decision easier.


 

 Some advice for you if you plan on getting these there are a few things to do that I feel is a necessity. For one the stock hybrids restrict the sound a bit and so I would recommend tip rolling with some wider tips. These also require burn in. Out of the box they sound overly smooth. Highs improve a great amount with a solid burn in. They sound great out of a dap but even better with more power. Those big 16mm dynamics gives a lot of headroom for sound enhancement.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Some advice for you if you plan on getting these there are a few things to do that I feel is a necessity. For one the stock hybrids restrict the sound a bit and so I would recommend tip rolling with some wider tips. These also require burn in. Out of the box they sound overly smooth. Highs improve a great amount with a solid burn in. The sound great out of a dap but even better with more power. Those big 16mm dynamics gives a lot of headroom for sound enhancement.



I'm probably going to be picking up this DAC and the MH1Cs. I have a question for you though, when are you going to review the MDR-1Rs? I really want to get an over ear around the $300 price ran range and this was the pair I was looking at. I wanna be sure before I spend that much lol


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The Adagio IIIs have a very powerful full sound to them. They share some similarities to the CKS77 solid bass earphones in that they have a really upfront sound perhaps a bit more aggressive and just a wide stage. The bass end is also has much power and is only 2nd to the XB90EX in sub bass..These have even a wider stage than the XB90 but not as deep..I like em as well but I don't consider them an upgrade to the XB90s.


 
  I thought the adagio's were a much cleaner sound, they go deep but dont bleed at all. I would imagine the mg7 would be similar in that respect but i dont know. they are more aggressive i agree so beware for sensitive ears (like me), with surprisingly great staging for their size.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Some advice for you if you plan on getting these there are a few things to do that I feel is a necessity. For one the stock hybrids restrict the sound a bit and so I would recommend tip rolling with some wider tips. These also require burn in. Out of the box they sound overly smooth. Highs improve a great amount with a solid burn in. They sound great out of a dap but even better with more power. Those big 16mm dynamics gives a lot of headroom for sound enhancement.


 
  Could you maybe name some brands/tips that would be considered wide-bore? I know this was discussed and mentioned before but my search-fu is eluding me.
   
  And on an additional note: how many hours of burn in would you recommend?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm probably going to be picking up this DAC and the MH1Cs. I have a question for you though, when are you going to review the MDR-1Rs? I really want to get an over ear around the $300 price ran range and this was the pair I was looking at. I wanna be sure before I spend that much lol


 

 These are getting some mixed reviews. I think maybe people were expecting a $300 headphone to sound like a 1K one. I am in the middle of burning them in..You have to be a fan of forward mids with a rich sound to be a fan of these. They have a unique flavor among Sony headphones. I like them quite a bit especially that I payed $250 for a really nice looking silver and brown pair. These are an upgrade to my UE6000 for certain and there are guys that prefer the UE6000 over these. So I suppose it will be a matter of taste. If you can try one out at a Sony style store that is what I would do. Jude loves these as he mentioned on the MDR-1R thread how he prefers these to all the various new headphones that are out. Including M-100 and the Momentums to name a few.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Could you maybe name some brands/tips that would be considered wide-bore? I know this was discussed and mentioned before but my search-fu is eluding me.
> 
> And on an additional note: how many hours of burn in would you recommend?


 
  Try these. http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts6-cmb-35-bk.htm  I would do at least 150-200hours.. Basic rule. If your not listening to them throw them on a fairly loud source and let the music play.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try these. http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts6-cmb-35-bk.htm  I would do at least 150-200hours.. Basic rule. If your not listening to them throw them on a fairly loud source and let the music play.


 
  Thanks as always dsnuts!
   
  Since my S500 have almost finished baking, I guess it's time for the XB90EX to take their place.
   
  Btw: to those getting their new XB90EX, check out this track and wait till around 0:55. You'll then know why you got them


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a guilty pleasure but it is very cool to have such deep dynamic mids with the sub bass. For bass iems I can say the XB90EX get my vote for best mids with the sub bass. That is what makes those worth getting. Think night club version of the MH1C. Using the Ele dac it is incredible with these iems. The sound of the Ele is a bit on the cool side but is a very clean one when paired up with a warmer sounding earphone the synergy is awesome with the 2. Sounds better than I have ever heard the XB90.
   
  The party in your ears is intoxicating.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is a guilty pleasure but it is very cool to have such deep dynamic mids with the sub bass. For bass iems I can say the XB90EX get my vote for best mids with the sub bass. That is what makes these worth getting. Think night club version of the MH1C.


 
  yeah they are great bass phones, though I dialed down the bass a bit and highs a bit higher  I'd be satisfied with what I've got right now, but those fxz100s intrigue me too much


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Thanks as always dsnuts!
> 
> Since my S500 have almost finished baking, I guess it's time for the XB90EX to take their place.
> 
> Btw: to those getting their new XB90EX, check out this track and wait till around 0:55. You'll then know why you got them


 
  dam, fx3x are bangin


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is a guilty pleasure but it is very cool to have such deep dynamic mids with the sub bass. For bass iems I can say the XB90EX get my vote for best mids with the sub bass. That is what makes those worth getting. Think night club version of the MH1C. Using the Ele dac it is incredible with these iems. The sound of the Ele is a bit on the cool side but is a very clean one when paired up with a warmer sounding earphone the synergy is awesome with the 2. Sounds better than I have ever heard the XB90.
> 
> The party in your ears is intoxicating.


 
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> yeah they are great bass phones, though I dialed down the bass a bit and highs a bit higher  I'd be satisfied with what I've got right now, but those fxz100s intrigue me too much


 
  Not to be misunderstood: there surely is more to like with the XB90EX than just the bass. For instance I also really dig their headstage. I think this and more rolled together with the just unreal (sub)bass and considering the price I paid for them (~70€ new) is really a great and satisfying experience. (Though I'm still a bit weary of the highs but they keep improving and new tips and/or burn-in might make this issue finally go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
   
  Could you please post the artist and track name of that video? Living in Germany is like living behind the great firewall of china when it comes to music on youtube. Heck, we can't even watch the official gangnam style video...
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> dam, fx3x are bangin


 
  bangin as in "can't handle this" or as in "i have a damn subwoofer stuck inside my ears"


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Not to be misunderstood: there surely is more to like with the XB90EX than just the bass. For instance I also really dig their headstage. I think this and more rolled together with the just unreal (sub)bass and considering the price I paid for them (~70€ new) is really a great and satisfying experience. (Though I'm still a bit weary of the highs but they keep improving and new tips and/or burn-in might make this issue finally go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I noticed that during my stay in Munich last year  every other video on youtube was blocked and I was like What???  
   
  ok, the tips will open up the sound, make it cleaner, less congested and more pleasant. Burn in with extra loud volume also helps a lot  
   
  as for the vid, I can't seem to play it either :/ I guess the link is broken


----------



## Dsnuts

I had issues posting vids. Looks like I lost the ability to do it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I had issues posting vids. Looks like I lost the ability to do it.


 
  just tell us the artist and song name and we'll manage somehow


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> just tell us the artist and song name and we'll manage somehow


 
  That ruins the whole thing. I can tell you guys to listen to Bobby McFerrin- Don't worry be happy and you guys would seriously go there? No I threw up some favorite trance tunes that sound right and I can't post it. It is what it is.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These are getting some mixed reviews. I think maybe people were expecting a $300 headphone to sound like a 1K one. I am in the middle of burning them in..You have to be a fan of forward mids with a rich sound to be a fan of these. They have a unique flavor among Sony headphones. I like them quite a bit especially that I payed $250 for a really nice looking silver and brown pair. These are an upgrade to my UE6000 for certain and there are guys that prefer the UE6000 over these. So I suppose it will be a matter of taste. If you can try one out at a Sony style store that is what I would do. Jude loves these as he mentioned on the MDR-1R thread how he prefers these to all the various new headphones that are out. Including M-100 and the Momentums to name a few.


 

 hmmm you know what is interesting, throw the AKG 167s/ 267s into the mix. The 167s is getting lots of great impressions so far and they are at a very competitive price of ~$200. If the 167s are any indication of how the 267s would sound, those 3 bass tuning options will be epic. LoL
   
  It is interesting that you say that the Sony 1Rs are a upgrade to your UE6000s Ds, i was hoping the other way around. ha Man there are just too many $200 to $300 full size closed cans in the market right now, hope this saturation will mean big price drops for consumers.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dsnuts

I like my UE6000 a lot trust me. If you get one it you will not be disappointed for $200. The bass on those are silly. Noise cancelling. with more bass to your head. 2 tunings. No NC gives a balanced sound. With NC a great V shape eq bass boosted..Solid sound quality.
   
  But these Sonys has something about it I am absolutely loving. Vocals on this headphones have to be heard. Unreal. Absolutely wonderful sounding full mids on the 1Rs. I posted this impression on the MDR-1R thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/625015/sony-has-new-headphones-mdr-1r/990#post_8901353


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I like my UE6000 a lot trust me. If you get one it you will not be disappointed for $200. The bass on those are silly. Noise cancelling. with more bass to your head. 2 tunings. No NC gives a balanced sound. With NC a great V shape eq bass boosted..Solid sound quality.
> 
> But these Sonys has something about it I am absolutely loving. Vocals on this headphones have to be heard. Unreal. Absolutely wonderful sounding full mids on the 1Rs. I posted this impression on the MDR-1R thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/625015/sony-has-new-headphones-mdr-1r/990#post_8901353


 
  Yeah i will be definitely getting the UE6000s as an upgrade when I think i need it. $200 with NC is hard to beat in one package plus they seem to sound great with or without NC on is a plus.
   
  But AKG looks like they will bring the heat this year with those 167/ 267s. Can't wait to see more reviews/ impressions and comparisons with other top brands. The V Moda M100s would have been great around $250 but there are just too many great quality choices out now to warrant that $300 price tag.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am very happy with my 2 choices.. Movie watching using the NC on the UE6000 is like having your own. THX on your head. My favorite movie watching headphone by a lot. The new AKGs are interesting. Will see how those turn out. I am curious about the 53mm WS99 Solid bass headphones. Too many headphones.
   
  Why can't AT see my custom title and throw a dog a bone. Geeze..Ya I will take one CKS99, CKS1000, WS77, WS99. Por favor.~!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am very happy with my 2 choices.. Movie watching using the NC on the UE6000 is like having your own. THX on your head. My favorite movie watching headphone by a lot. The new AKGs are interesting. Will see how those turn out. I am curious about the 53mm WS99 Solid bass headphones. Too many headphones.
> 
> *Why can't AT see my custom title and throw a dog a bone. Geeze..Ya I will take one CKS99, CKS1000, WS77, WS99. Por favor.~!*


 

 LoL, you gotta steal some of HiFiGuy528's swag, doesn't he get free sets from major brands due to his unboxing vids on youtube??? I like his unboxings vids "a lot" LoL but his reviews are so so. I guess it doesn't pay to play with lil' cheapos ha, you gotta play with the big bois. 
   
  Then it's the end of Dsnuts' rep cuz we be calling you a sell out for praising $$$ rapper cans, etc in return of free "reviewer" sets.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> These are getting some mixed reviews. I think maybe people were expecting a $300 headphone to sound like a 1K one. I am in the middle of burning them in..You have to be a fan of forward mids with a rich sound to be a fan of these. They have a unique flavor among Sony headphones. I like them quite a bit especially that I payed $250 for a really nice looking silver and brown pair. These are an upgrade to my UE6000 for certain and there are guys that prefer the UE6000 over these. So I suppose it will be a matter of taste. If you can try one out at a Sony style store that is what I would do. Jude loves these as he mentioned on the MDR-1R thread how he prefers these to all the various new headphones that are out. Including M-100 and the Momentums to name a few.





dsnuts said:


> These are getting some mixed reviews. I think maybe people were expecting a $300 headphone to sound like a 1K one. I am in the middle of burning them in..You have to be a fan of forward mids with a rich sound to be a fan of these. They have a unique flavor among Sony headphones. I like them quite a bit especially that I payed $250 for a really nice looking silver and brown pair. These are an upgrade to my UE6000 for certain and there are guys that prefer the UE6000 over these. So I suppose it will be a matter of taste. If you can try one out at a Sony style store that is what I would do. Jude loves these as he mentioned on the MDR-1R thread how he prefers these to all the various new headphones that are out. Including M-100 and the Momentums to name a few.



I'm going to have to go out on a whim no matter what. I have no way of trying them before I buy. That's why I'm trying to read on them as much as possible. I like Sony's sound signature typically, and I LOVE the S500s. I like full mids, but instrument seperation is one of the most important things to me.


----------



## Selenium

These MH1Cs are impressive. :-D


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm going to have to go out on a whim no matter what. I have no way of trying them before I buy. That's why I'm trying to read on them as much as possible. I like Sony's sound signature typically, and I LOVE the S500s. I like full mids, but instrument seperation is one of the most important things to me.


 
   

  Even more shameless triple post pick of sexiness. I would try one. Burn in is a requirement.
   
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> These MH1Cs are impressive. :-D


 
   
  You finally got one. Nice. Looking forward to hear what you say about these MH1s and the Ele dac. In the mean while burn them in. If your a believer. If not just use them for 10 straight hours every day for 2 weeks. lol!


----------



## Selenium

So far listening to them with a bit of everything. Definitely seem like good all rounders. Nirvana, 2Pac, Zz Top, Chopin, Deftones, Wilco, Deadmau5, etc. All sound pretty impressive.


----------



## Dsnuts

You got a preburned one. I am certain of it. Mine sounded like poo on open package. Lol. I think it depends on the batch of phones you get. I read a few post how guys thought these didn't live up to the hype ect. Even reports of fakes. I can see how guys would think a raw driver version would sound like a cheap knock off .. I bet they got the raw driver version like I got.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> > Originally Posted by *daveyostrow*
> >
> >
> > dam, fx3x are bangin
> ...


 
   
  ...the best of both


----------



## Selenium

Listening to Ludacris' How Low. Dat bass.


----------



## kong

Arghh I'm fighting with myself. The price of E17 on Amazon is tempting. Should I go for it or wait for the ELE DAC to arrive? I know I'm just gonna use it only with my laptop


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't know if the E17 is still on sale at BnH photo  but I saw it for $100 earlier today. I just checked they are sold out.
   
  Well if you plan on using it for an amp for your portable device and the fact that it has a dac end to it. Is a nice portable set up. I say get both. What is another $17. Different chip that is in the Ele dac. Or you can get a E11 which has around 30% more power over the amp portion of the E17 and and get the Ele dac as you can hook the E11 to it and you will have an amp for the go and a amp for your Ele dac which will sound tremendous I bet. Haven't tested this yet.
   
  I will test the results using the E11 tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I'd made a thread on the SOMiC MH463
  I bought them for $44 and I think they're a steal, but the only place I found selling them internationally before was Focalprice, for $69.
  Now I found that through a taobao agent you can apparently get them for $31.35! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.head-fi.org/t/637699/50mm-driver-open-air-full-size-cans-pop-out-of-nowhere-sound-amazing#post_8902214


----------



## kong

dsnuts said:


> I don't know if the E17 is still on sale at BnH photo  but I saw it for $100 earlier today. I just checked they are sold out.
> 
> Well if you plan on using it for an amp for your portable device and the fact that it has a dac end to it. Is a nice portable set up. I say get both. What is another $17. Different chip that is in the Ele dac. Or you can get a E11 which has around 30% more power over the amp portion of the E17 and and get the Ele dac as you can hook the E11 to it and you will have an amp for the go and a amp for your Ele dac which will sound tremendous I bet. Haven't tested this yet.
> 
> I will test the results using the E11 tomorrow.




Ah that sounds interesting... also good for my wallet as well. Looking forward to reading the results 

Thanks!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You got a preburned one. I am certain of it. Mine sounded like poo on open package. Lol. I think it depends on the batch of phones you get. I read a few post how guys thought these didn't live up to the hype ect. Even reports of fakes. I can see how guys would think a raw driver version would sound like a cheap knock off .. I bet they got the raw driver version like I got.


 
  uuuhm, no offence dude but how can they be already burned in from factory? imagine how that would add to the cost :| I'm pretty sure that in that other thread the researcher guy said that burn in in factories is a very expensive thing and they don't do it with their mh1c... maybe some need less burn in out of the box because they have better tolerances, but I doubt they get any burn in...
   
  oh, and on a side-note - where are you going to start a new hype train on dem fxzs?  not they need it though, but still...


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You got a preburned one. I am certain of it. Mine sounded like poo on open package. Lol. I think it depends on the batch of phones you get. I read a few post how guys thought these didn't live up to the hype ect. Even reports of fakes. I can see how guys would think a raw driver version would sound like a cheap knock off .. I bet they got the raw driver version like I got.


 
  emmmm no.


----------



## kiteki

> Originally Posted by *nihontoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> uuuhm, no offence dude but how can they be already burned in from factory? imagine how that would add to the cost :| I'm pretty sure that in that other thread the researcher guy said that burn in in factories is a very expensive thing and they don't do it with their mh1c... maybe some need less burn in out of the box because they have better tolerances, but I doubt they get any burn in...


 
   
  I don't hear any huge differences from burn-in myself anyway, I've slowly increased the volume on my Vsonic GR07 MK2, with very very harsh music, like extremely loud static, it's probably over 125dB now, if I have the Vsonic 2 metres away from me, it sounds like a laptop speaker on low volume, I have to put pillows all over it, and even then I can still hear it quite well.
   
  I don't know if it was a break-in experiement or a "can I break it" experiment, lol.
   
  Sure, I think it sounds different now, yeah I _really_ do, but not more than 10% different.  The only way I'll truly convince myself, is by taking it to a local store here, and comparing it to their Vsonic GR07 Mk2, I think there are two stores close to me with them, so then I'll see.  From one IEM to the next is more like 200% different, then using a nice DAC or amp is only 5 or 10% different, however those slight differences can be quite surreal.
   
  When you're fresher in audio (not saying you, just in general), you're more susceptible to expectation bias and short term memory.  These days, the entire character of the sound just gets uploaded into my head so I remember store auditions well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I guarantee if you guys heard the pair I had there was no way these were the same earphones everyone else was hearing. I have no other way to describe it. They sounded way too unrefined..Not just me either I think it was sfwalcer who also got a not so refined sounding MH1 out of box. It was way too warm with almost no definition. Very unrefined. I think for the most part guys get to hear a refined version but mine didn't get that way until I burned them in. As for the FXZ100. FXZ200. I am waiting till those come down in price.
   
  The idiots that sell them on ebay want to get rich..$250 for a earphone that sells for $170 in japan is crazy. @$200 I would consider it but no way am I gonna pay that much. I might just wait till my friend who is going to Japan next month to get my pair.


----------



## Lourdes

dsnuts said:


> The idiots that sell them on ebay want to get rich..$250 for a earphone that sells for $170 in japan is crazy. @$200 I would consider it but no way am I gonna pay that much. I might just wait till my friend who is going to Japan next month to get my pair.




If they paid $170 then they're making all of $30-40 after postage and fees. Even if they aren't buying in shops and reselling then there won't be that much more profit as margins are poor in Japan due to how many middlemen there are in most distribution chains there.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Sure, I think it sounds different now, yeah I _really_ do, but not more than 10% different.  The only way I'll truly convince myself, is by taking it to a local store here, and comparing it to their Vsonic GR07 Mk2, I think there are two stores close to me with them, so then I'll see.  From one IEM to the next is more like 200% different, then using a nice DAC or amp is only 5 or 10% different, however those slight differences can be quite surreal.


 
   
  And then there's this little thing called _sample variation_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I EQ profile almost all of my headphones out of box.  The only significant change after break-in I notice is a bit of shifting around of the resonance peak frequencies.  But I can't scientifically determine whether it's due to break-in or due to my own ears' changing conditions either.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *I guarantee if you guys heard the pair I had there was no way these were the same earphones everyone else was hearing. I have no other way to describe it. They sounded way too unrefined..Not just me either I think it was sfwalcer who also got a not so refined sounding MH1 out of box. It was way too warm with almost no definition. Very unrefined. I think for the most part guys get to hear a refined version but mine didn't get that way until I burned them in.* As for the FXZ100. FXZ200. I am waiting till those come down in price.
> 
> The idiots that sell them on ebay want to get rich..$250 for a earphone that sells for $170 in japan is crazy. @$200 I would consider it but no way am I gonna pay that much. I might just wait till my friend who is going to Japan next month to get my pair.


 
  Yeppp I can vouch for that. Posted my 1st impressions here that these MH1Cs sounded like boomy bass cannons upon open bag, but they sound beautifully refined right now after intense sessions of burn-in.  So no worries for people that got these and they sound like crap on 1st listening, micro drivers akin to the CNT ones JVC uses tend to be pretty stiff so just give them a good beating.  This was an interesting experience to say the least, more so than how underwhelming how my S500 sounded upon open box.
   
  edit: Do i dare to say it sounded like this on 1st listening??? Looks about right:
.............. This guy "Rin's" chart.
   
  But it sounds like this now.............

   
  Can it be that all of Rin's negative impressions on these MH1C, which "Inks" constantly harps on in the MH1C thread is due to the fact that his was also as raw of a set as the one Dsnuts and I got??? If so, oh the irony. LoL Cuz there is no way he can think the MH1Cs are that bad besides the slow bass I agree with.


----------



## macbug

Inks pointed out that they're not comparable because oen is normalized and one is not.  I'm not really sure what Sead's graph (the 2nd one) is 'normalized' for, I though at first it was either DF normalized or SPL leveled, but it seems like maybe when he said 'normalize' it simply meant 1khz @ 0db in which case the relatives can still be compared.


----------



## hitme987

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You got a preburned one. I am certain of it. Mine sounded like poo on open package. Lol. I think it depends on the batch of phones you get. I read a few post how guys thought these didn't live up to the hype ect. Even reports of fakes. I can see how guys would think a raw driver version would sound like a cheap knock off .. I bet they got the raw driver version like I got.


 

 Yeah, I thought My 2nd MH1C was a fake out of the box(which isnt) when compared to 300+ hours burned MH1C, a LOT of difference really..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





macbug said:


> Inks pointed out that they're not comparable because oen is normalized and one is not.  I'm not really sure what Sead's graph (the 2nd one) is 'normalized' for, I though at first it was either DF normalized or SPL leveled, but it seems like maybe when he said 'normalize' it simply meant 1khz @ 0db in which case the relatives can still be compared.


 

 Yeah I know that Inks already pointed this out on that MH1C hype thread, but I am noob so charts are still kinda hard for me to read at times. Nonetheless the frequencies on both of these graphs seems to match perfectly in what I heard from initial listening to how they sound now..... so hey Ds, do you agree with Rin's graph on how they sounded like on your 1st listening cuz it was ALL bass masking a lot of the rest of the sonic spectrum.
   
  @hitme
  It's good to hear that you got a lovely pair of these raw MH1Cs as well. haha What a experience right!?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am gonna message Sead and suggest to him that he needs to send Rin dude a well worn in pair. If that dude got the same type of sound we was hearing on open box. That would explain a lot.


----------



## kiteki

joe bloggs said:


> And then there's this little thing called _sample variation_...


 
   
  Yes, there is a risk of a sample variation, however, then that unit will sound different than my fresh GR07 MK2, so I'd notice.  Naturally, ideally you need two fresh units, for a real experiment.
   
   
  By the way, take this test.


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Yes, there is a risk of a sample variation, however, then that unit will sound different than my fresh GR07 MK2, so I'd notice.  Naturally, ideally you need two fresh units, for a real experiment.
> 
> 
> By the way, take this test.
> ...


 
  LOL... Nice! The "bear" blends in so well.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Yes, there is a risk of a sample variation, however, then that unit will sound different than my fresh GR07 MK2, so I'd notice.  Naturally, ideally you need two fresh units, for a real experiment.
> 
> 
> By the way, take this test.


 
  that... was strange.


----------



## Dsnuts

Using the MDR-1R+Ele+E11.. Sounds great. 
   

  This combo works really well. The E11 adds some meat to the sound on the Ele dac. I likes it! I would love to hear how the E17 does against this same combo in sound.


----------



## Prakhar

God the MDR-1s are sexy...


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Using the MDR-1R+Ele+E11.. Sounds great.
> 
> This combo works really well. The E11 adds some meat to the sound on the Ele dac. I likes it! I would love to hear how the E17 does against this same combo in sound.




Very intriguing! You had mentioned to me that the E11 is about $50 on amazon. On amazon.ca, it's $82.95 (shipping included), so that's still not too bad. Hmm!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya this is a very nice little combo of the ELe dac and the Fiio E11.
   
  The FiioE11 can be used easily plugged into your phone or dap on the go and when your at your desk you can do that same combo I just posted. The synergy with the Ele dac and the Fiio E11 is excellent. A great match. I know many of you guys might be skeptical of this little DAC being so cheap n all but I am completely sold on it..I do expect the Hifimidey sabre dac to have the better sound but by how much is the question.  This little combo easily sounds just as good as my other DAC/AMP combos.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. So I was browsing the DAC section of Amazon and I found this. The description
   

 high-end Burr Brown PCM2704 IC for USB audio conversion and provide all functions of Audiophile USB Transport, USB DAC and headphone amplifier.
 separated digital/analog ground. The digital GND (network) and the analog GND (solid) is totally separated except connected via a ferrite bread in a single point. It effectively reduce interference between digital signals and analog signals.
 4pins high accuracy crystal clock (±25ppm) and Option to use USB bus power [convenient] or external power [better sound] (e.g. Trends PW-10 PSU or AA size rechargeable battery 1.2V x4=5V, don't use normal batteries with 1.2V x4=6V, it would be too high for safety and good sound performance)
 works as an external sound card with various formats of digital output and decoded headphone output. It effectively isolated the serious interference from within the PC/Mac case. e.g. the high frequency data signals, the switching-mode power supply and the FAN motors, etc...
 plug-and-play without driver installation for most PC/Mac operating systems, e.g. Windows OS, Linux OS and Mac OS. upgrades your PC/Mac to be a hi-end audio source. Thanks to the excellent power supply handling, the high accuracy clock and the sophisticated digital output circuit, the Trends UD-10.1 makes your PC/Mac to behave as a high-end CD transport to work with an external DAC. Yet, the Trends UD-10.1 and PC/Mac combination provides better sound quality, larger storage capacity and a more user-friendly interface than most standard CD players.
 
  The funny thing is this costs $120 on sale on Amazon.. There is nothing on here that tells me it will sound any different than my Ele dac.
   
  It is pretty much the same thing using the same chip..So $120 sound in a $18 Dac? Yup.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Using the MDR-1R+Ele+E11.. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> This combo works really well. The E11 adds some meat to the sound on the Ele dac. I likes it! I would love to hear how the E17 does against this same combo in sound.


 
  I know this is a little off topic, but I've read in some reviews that these headphones sound emotionless. Is that true?


----------



## Selenium

The MH1C has the worst cable I've ever come across. The stupid y-split is upside down!!! Worse than the 8320 - at least when I get those untangled they're good to go.


----------



## macbug

are you saying that because you honestly don't know how J cords works or just being funny


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





macbug said:


> are you saying that because you honestly don't know how J cords works or just being funny


 
   
  Seeing how he says they are "backwards", I don't think he knows how to use them. 
   
  Look up pictures on google or somewhere on this thread to see how to use them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but I've read in some reviews that these headphones sound emotionless. Is that true?


 
   
  That is like saying your HA-S500 has no dynamics..Lol. I know there is a real mix bag of reviews on these. I look at it as 2 camps. The I have too many great sounding headphones that sound better than these MDR-1R camp. And the other camp that burns these in listens to them get lost in the lush deep mids and full sound on them. You guys think I would buy a headphone and post pics on here cus they are lifeless? Lol..That can't be farther from the truth..Many guys aren't used to a forward sounding headphone and that will catch a few off guard.. The same camp as the I have too many nice sounding headphones to care will also compare these to $500 plus cans and say these are lacking. Lol... Personally I love how these sound. They have a rich lush sound. I have been listening to them all day and I am happy to report after a good 80 hours of burn in. These are easily one of the best sounds for me. I think anything that has some bold characteristics in sound like forward mids and guys will be quick to judge. These are absolute opposite of lifeless. Music is deep rich, resolving. What else you want in a headphone.
  Quote: 





selenium said:


> The MH1C has the worst cable I've ever come across. The stupid y-split is upside down!!! Worse than the 8320 - at least when I get those untangled they're good to go.


 
  No doubt. Lol.


----------



## Selenium

Lol not my first j-cord. I also have an XBA-1, and used to have the Isurus Tt. Both of those however, are much less awkward to use. I guess I need to y-cord mod it.


----------



## kong

dsnuts said:


> Using the MDR-1R+Ele+E11.. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> This combo works really well. The E11 adds some meat to the sound on the Ele dac. I likes it! I would love to hear how the E17 does against this same combo in sound.



Thanks for the info


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is like saying your HA-S500 has no dynamics..Lol. I know there is a real mix bag of reviews on these. I look at it as 2 camps. The I have too many great sounding headphones that sound better than these MDR-1R camp. And the other camp that burns these in listens to them get lost in the lush deep mids and full sound on them. You guys think I would buy a headphone and post pics on here cus they are lifeless? Lol..That can't be farther from the truth..Many guys aren't used to a forward sounding headphone and that will catch a few off guard.. The same camp as the I have too many nice sounding headphones to care will also compare these to $500 plus cans and say these are lacking. Lol... Personally I love how these sound. They have a rich lush sound. I have been listening to them all day and I am happy to report after a good 80 hours of burn in. These are easily one of the best sounds for me. I think anything that has some bold characteristics in sound like forward mids and guys will be quick to judge. These are absolute opposite of lifeless. Music is deep rich, resolving. What else you want in a headphone.
> No doubt. Lol.


 
  Again, your words have wisdom have sealed the deal for me. When I have some money I'm going to get them. Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know the MDR-1R thread is littered with people praising and then bashing..Either you love a lush forward sound or you don't. I was asked how these compare to the D2000. Lol. Completely different cans. I love me some mids and these cans have their mids front and center more than most and much more than the D2000. And considering most of your music comes from your mids. This throws vocals and instruments in a very intimate manor. Similar reason why my XB90s are keepers. Sony ain't messing around with their mids fellas.
   
  I like me some musical intimacy.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I know the MDR-1R thread is littered with people praising and then bashing..Either you love a lush forward sound or you don't. I was asked how these compare to the D2000. Lol. Completely different cans. I love me some mids and these cans have their mids front and center more than most and much more than the D2000. And considering most of your music comes from your mids. This throws vocals and instruments in a very intimate manor. Similar reason why my XB90s are keepers. Sony ain't messing around with their mids fellas.
> 
> I like me some musical intimacy.


 
  Makes me want them even more! xD I love music intimacy. These sound like my kind of headphones, hopefully they're good for metal.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Makes me want them even more! xD I love music intimacy. These sound like my kind of headphones, hopefully they're good for metal.


 
  I am another person that really digs the 1R.  I have purchased many of the recent portable headphones and I'd have to say it's probably my favorite of them all.  The 1R does more things right then the rest.  I've been listening to whatever metal I have in my collection since your post and I'd have to say it keeps up perfectly.  Not sure who you listen to but I've thrown Children of Bodom, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying and some old school stuff thats more of my speed like Metallica, Rage Against The Machine, Pantera and so on and these headphones keep up with the speed metal without a hitch and Rage just pounds in your face.  I don't hear the drums overtaking the vocals, guitars screaming over everything else.  It's a good and balanced headphone with enough emphasis in all regions to keep up with most music.  I definitely get into my music when I have these on.  Especially the metal music I'm listening to currently which I haven't tried before.


----------



## Dyjon54

DAC ORDERED!!. Can't wait for it to come. Now how do these sony's compare to the JVC FX40??


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a nice upgrade to the FX40.. Your talking about the MH1C? Yes they are fantastic earphones but the cord is noodliest of any type of flat cable cords I have ever had the privilege of using. They aren't too bad as long as your not practicing your gangnam style horse dance with it. The sound more than makes up for the cord.. Sounds unbelievable with the Ele dac. Good to see you post again dyjon54.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I am another person that really digs the 1R.  I have purchased many of the recent portable headphones and I'd have to say it's probably my favorite of them all.  The 1R does more things right then the rest.  I've been listening to whatever metal I have in my collection since your post and I'd have to say it keeps up perfectly.  Not sure who you listen to but I've thrown Children of Bodom, All That Remains, As I Lay Dying and some old school stuff thats more of my speed like Metallica, Rage Against The Machine, Pantera and so on and these headphones keep up with the speed metal without a hitch and Rage just pounds in your face.  I don't hear the drums overtaking the vocals, guitars screaming over everything else.  It's a good and balanced headphone with enough emphasis in all regions to keep up with most music.  I definitely get into my music when I have these on.  Especially the metal music I'm listening to currently which I haven't tried before.


 
  Thanks for the feedback. I listen to more modern stuff typically such as All That Remains. And I find when it comes to any type of audio equipment, metal is the hardest genre to keep up with. There are so many things that can go wrong. So it's good to hear that these sound great for metal, as that is the primary genre I listen to.


----------



## Dyjon54

dsnuts said:


> It is a nice upgrade to the FX40.. Your talking about the MH1C? Yes they are fantastic earphones but the cord is noodliest of any type of flat cable cords I have ever had the privilege of using. They aren't too bad as long as your not practicing your gangnam style horse dance with it. The sound more than makes up for the cord.. Sounds unbelievable with the Ele dac. Good to see you post again dyjon54.




Yeah I normally have been reading lately (Not alot of posting) I am talking about the MH1C but where can I get those for 20$ I see them for 60$?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Oh, Dsnuts. You always find awesome cheap things, but it still impacts my wallet! I already ordered the Ele. But I NEEDED IT! . No, really, I just have onboard sound which seemed okay through speakers, but headphones are utterly awful.

 I'm also (sigh!) feeling keen on these Sony 'phones. I love my S500, but I honestly find the mids aren't as good as I'd like - even though you found them more than adequate. I just bump them up, to be honest. Since I mainly listen to Rock and I especially like to listen carefully to vocals and guitar, mids are really important. Seems like the 1Rs are much more mid-centric? 

 I thought of just waiting a long while and saving up for some Alessandros (Grado is too expensive internationally and I thought the treble might be a bit much) since they're the main recommendation for Rock styles. But I don't *like* waiting and my attention keeps getting pulled to all these other headphones that seem like they'll be good for my taste in music. I know I'd still have to wait because they're more pricey than I can afford right now. The Yamaha HPH-200s looked really awesome, but so few people have them so I'm a little reluctant. 

 I love my S500, don't get me wrong, but they just haven't quite captured the sound I'm looking for. I want more meat to my music. I can't try these headphones before buying because, well, you seriously won't find premium audio very easily in this country. It's all Skullcandy and Beats. So one can make preeetty expensive mistakes.


----------



## daveyostrow

i used to have the Alessandros ms1 back in the day. really great phones, just dont expect anywhere near the same bass


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Oh, Dsnuts. You always find awesome cheap things, but it still impacts my wallet! I already ordered the Ele. But I NEEDED IT! . No, really, I just have onboard sound which seemed okay through speakers, but headphones are utterly awful.
> 
> I'm also (sigh!) feeling keen on these Sony 'phones. I love my S500, but I honestly find the mids aren't as good as I'd like - even though you found them more than adequate. I just bump them up, to be honest. Since I mainly listen to Rock and I especially like to listen carefully to vocals and guitar, mids are really important. Seems like the 1Rs are much more mid-centric?
> 
> ...


 

 You try different pads on your HA-S500?


----------



## bjaardker

and once again this thread saps $40 out of my wallet in the form of 2 new ELE DACs.
   
  I don't know whether to thank or curse you DSNuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

2? Without even testing out 1?..Aha but this is smart..So what if I say is true and it is. This dac is worthy.
   
  I mentioned that the Ele dac itself sounds amped. I think it is. I noticed even though I am controlling volume from my laptop. It is much louder on the Ele dac. I don't know what the Elna capacitor does but I wouldn't be surprised if there is a bit of amping happening through the dac..Music sounds fuller and more complete using the Dac than not..Amping I don't think is a real necessity, that is unless you are running a 600 Ohm can through it. But most guys already have their uber amps set up for a 600 Ohm can so I doubt they will try out a $17 Dac with it.


----------



## retrophonic

Glad I found this thread, just ordered a pair of MH1C's for my galaxy note II.


----------



## KEP1

dyjon54 said:


> Yeah I normally have been reading lately (Not alot of posting) I am talking about the MH1C but where can I get those for 20$ I see them for 60$?



The cheaper version is the bulk packaging version. Those are sold out on Amazon (in the US at least) currently. You'd have to check eBay for now.


----------



## mab1376

After reading all this positive feedback I just had to order one of those ELE DACs, couldn't say no for $18.
   
  I plan of using it with my JDS cmoy at work with my Yuin OK3s so I'll post some feedback after I get it and do some burn in.
   
  Is this the same DAC chip in the Burson DA-160 / PS Audio DLIII?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> After reading all this positive feedback I just had to order one of those ELE DACs, couldn't say no for $18.
> 
> I plan of using it with my JDS cmoy at work with my Yuin OK3s so I'll post some feedback after I get it and do some burn in.
> 
> Is this the same DAC chip in the Burson DA-160 / PS Audio DLIII?


 
  Well the linage is the same Texas instruments/ Burr brown. The PCM2704 seems to be a do it all chip and I see different variations where they us the chip as the usb controller and for the dac section. Which is what is happening on the Ele dac.. Burson is using PCM1793. A chip I recently had in my Aune T1..It seems to be a standard on many Dac configurations. The PS Audio DLIII is using another burr brown Ti chip in the PCM1798    So all 3 are using Burr brown chips. But perhaps that is where the similarities end. The other units are much higher end and is way more complete and they better sound better than the ELe dac.
   
  Now where does the Ele dac come in. Easy to use for better sound. No cords to plug in minus the USB. great sound and is way better than on board audio.. Those other units you mentioned all look like much higher end audio products. Again simplicity is the real win on the Ele dac. And I never suggest stuff that don't sound right.
   
  Yes a little amp like a Cmoy will work perfect on the Ele dac.. Look forward to your results..


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 2? Without even testing out 1?..Aha but this is smart..So what if I say is true and it is. This dac is worthy.


 
   
  Yup, 2 with nary a test drive. The way I'm looking at it is this, my workstation here at work has so much buzzing and signal noise coming out of the sound card that it's almost unbearable, so anything will be an improvement. That leaves me with another one to throw in my laptop bag or try on my home desktop. And since one will definitely be used no matter what, I'm only out $18 if it's not something I'm interested in.

 I just hope it works on a CentOS Linux workstation. (I know it should but you never really know until you try).


----------



## Dsnuts

Let us know how that worked out for you. I am pretty sure it should as it uses a generic usb driver for sound..Which is a basic function for all computers and OS's so. Even smartphones should have no issues using one of these for a sound card.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Let us know how that worked out for you. I am pretty sure it should as it uses a generic usb driver for sound..Which is a basic function for all computers and OS's so.* Even smartphones should have no issues using one of these for a sound card.*


 
  Hey Ds how can this lil' dac work with a smartphone??? Doesn't the audio/ power travel via usb cable while it is connected to a usb port, maybe I am not up to date with smartphones but have never seen phones with usb ports before so..... Or do you have to use a unique cable or something.


----------



## kiteki

Hey guys, I'm not sure how much of a 'discovery' this is is terms of really cheap stuff, but it looks like a behemoth USB to Coax / optical / I2S station.
   
  It's new, and uses a chip I'm really curious about, the CM6631, selected in some very high-end designs and supporting up to 24/192 (the first one which ever did, actually).
   
   
  It uses an external power supply and some high-speed buffers, with nice looking capacitors and a very nice layout.  It supports DTS via optical, so you can connect your laptop to an Onkyo receiver with 5.1 surround, or DVD-Audio (which sounds _really _amazing, like the Björk "surround" collection).
   
  It just screams to me "the last USB converter you'll ever need".
   
   
   

 

 NEW CM6631 USB to Coaxial Optical SPDIF I2S convertor for DAC w/ PSU 220V input
    
    
 From China

   





   
  AU $76.45
 +AU $12.44 shipping


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey Ds how can this lil' dac work with a smartphone??? Doesn't the audio/ power travel via usb cable while it is connected to a usb port, maybe I am not up to date with smartphones but have never seen phones with usb ports before so..... Or do you have to use a unique cable or something.


 

 Ya something like this. This is a USB OTG cable sold on ebay for $cheap.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-OTG-Cable-2-0-B-Male-to-A-Female-Adapter-Converter-for-Google-Nexus-7-/350618370462?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item51a27bc19e Havent tried this myself but I have seen posts of guys using this adapter with their Galaxy S3 smartphones.
   
  This pic is a guy that recently reviewed the Topping D1 portable dac/amp unit and has his phone hooked up to the unit.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-OTG-Cable-2-0-B-Male-to-A-Female-Adapter-Converter-for-Google-Nexus-7-/350618370462?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item51a27bc19e Havent tried this myself but I have seen posts of guys using this adapter with their Galaxy S3 smartphones.
> 
> This pic is a guy that recently reviewed the Topping D1 portable dac/amp unit and has his phone hooked up to the unit.


 
   
  YMMV on this kind of setup though. This is a very new feature for smartphones. Earlier this year Android OS didn't even have support for it and I'm still looking for a windows phone that will support it.

 One of the more recent responses I've seen from HTC: "I understand the importance of having an Output digital signal from the Micro USB port on your HTC HD7. Unfortunately, the Micro USB port does not support this function and you would need to use the 3.5mm headphone jack on the device to output media. I do apologize for any inconvenience that you may have experienced."


----------



## Enohpolyx

this thread is amazing. i'm on quite a small budget for Christmas for the family this year, looks like i'll be introducing them to a whole new world of audio.


----------



## kiteki

dsnuts said:


> Ya something like this. This is a USB OTG cable sold on ebay for $cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is a guy that recently reviewed the Topping D1 portable dac/amp unit and has his phone hooked up to the unit.


 
   
   
  Yeah I read that Spanish review you linked, he seemed to like it!  I want the blue or green one!
   
  By the way I just realised with a soldering iron and a knife, you could change the "Hifimediy Sabre" into a mini USB, and connect it directly to a smartphone =p


----------



## sfwalcer

^ hmmmm interesting thanks for all the help! Gonna look more into it.


----------



## kiteki

By the way just wanted to say that new USB station I linked actually really IS cheap, when you look at how much the higher-end ones usually cost!  http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/HW/USB_SPDIF.htm
   
  I want to sell my Musiland Dragon and buy it right now >_>
   
  Edit:  Wait you guys are mostly American and it's 220V only, so notice that.


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the linage is the same Texas instruments/ Burr brown. The PCM2704 seems to be a do it all chip and I see different variations where they us the chip as the usb controller and for the dac section. Which is what is happening on the Ele dac.. Burson is using PCM1793. A chip I recently had in my Aune T1..It seems to be a standard on many Dac configurations. The PS Audio DLIII is using another burr brown Ti chip in the PCM1798    So all 3 are using Burr brown chips. But perhaps that is where the similarities end. The other units are much higher end and is way more complete and they better sound better than the ELe dac.
> 
> Now where does the Ele dac come in. Easy to use for better sound. No cords to plug in minus the USB. great sound and is way better than on board audio.. Those other units you mentioned all look like much higher end audio products. Again simplicity is the real win on the Ele dac. And I never suggest stuff that don't sound right.
> 
> Yes a little amp like a Cmoy will work perfect on the Ele dac.. Look forward to your results..


 
   
  Wow, thanks for such a comprehensive response.
   
  I'll let you know how it turns out, could take up to 3 weeks to get it in my hands since its coming from china to the USA with no special shipping.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was at one point considering buying a big lot of em just to ship out myself. But I am more of a discovery person not so much distribution person. Lol. Look forward to everyone's take on them Ele dacs..I showed this unit to my father who is quite handy with electronics and a soldering iron. 
   
  He was asking me if I wanted a 3.5 input instead of USB.. So I can just hook up my DAPs to it ? Lol. It would be cool to see an upgraded unit with 3.5 in as well with USB but that is what portable dac/ amp units are for I suppose.


----------



## sfwalcer

These cables can be had cheap on DX site with a lot more options:
  http://dx.com/s/USB+Female+to+Male+Charging+Data+OTG+Cable


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was at one point considering buying a big lot of em just to ship out myself. But I am more of a discovery person not so much distribution person. Lol. Look forward to everyone's take on them Ele dacs..I showed this unit to my father who is quite handy with electronics and a soldering iron.
> 
> *He was asking me if I wanted a 3.5 input instead of USB.. So I can just hook up my DAPs to it ? Lol. It would be cool to see an upgraded unit with 3.5 in as well with USB but that is what portable dac/ amp units are for I suppose.*


 
  OMG Ds I want one with a 3.5mm input for my mp3 player so bad. Ask your old man to make me one. LoL If only the Fire Phoenix dac/amp had one, sigh. This would make the Ele a perfect on the go dac, but...... wait how can this lil' Ele dac power up if you replace the USB with a 3.5 input???


----------



## Prakhar

Ummm... It wouldnt function as a DAC then right? 3.5mm is an analog thing and USB is digital. If the ELE in fact has an amp inside of it, then 3.5mm could be used to run your PMP or source to the amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well they do make one like that it is called a E17. Recently on sale on Amazon for $112 or so.. I know we are treading on more expensive hardware. But I think we need to take these little audio devices for what they are and try not to extend them too much. These were made to use on your computers so that is what I am using them for. My Fiio E11 does an awesome job on the portable front if I need an amp on the go. To be honest getting a good dap with great sound quality is always best for portable use. I don't like lugging around extra stuff if I don't have to if you guys know what I mean.
   
  My Z1060 sounds great with everything I have so I usually use that. Now when I am at my work place that is when things get a bit more interesting so far as my sources go..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Ummm... It wouldnt function as a DAC then right? 3.5mm is an analog thing and USB is digital. If the ELE in fact has an amp inside of it, then 3.5mm could be used to run your PMP or source to the amp.


 

 Wait so all the audio sources coming out of mp3 players' 3.5mm ports is already analog singles, then connecting it to another external DAC doesn't make any sense right?  Can a external dac enhance the audio quality of mp3 payers then, sorry kinda a noob to all this audio thing. Oh and the lil' Ele dac is a dac only no amp inside of it sadly it seems.


----------



## kiteki

The iBasso D-Zero is an example of a computer USB DAC, and a portable amplifier at the same time with 3.5mm in and 3.5mm out.  I haven't heard it since WM8740 isn't for me no longer, but if it used CS4398 I'd buy it in a flash.


----------



## stozzer123

what would be the point of putting a 3.5mm on that thing, completley against the point.


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well they do make one like that it is called a E17.


 
  Uhh, the E17 does have a DAC but to use it you still need a digital signal. When you use the 3.5mm input with it you are solely using its amp section, if I am not mistaken.
  (Not trying to be rude, so sorry if this is coming off that way. Its hard to convey emotions and meaning with just text)
   
   
  EDIT: These devices you are mentioning are not just DACs but DAC/AMP combos. Unless you are using a digital input, you are NOT using its DAC. You are using only its amp (i.e with 3.5mm input)


----------



## kiteki

sfwalcer said:


> Wait so all the audio sources coming out of mp3 players' 3.5mm ports is already analog singles, then connecting it to another external DAC doesn't make any sense right?  Can a external dac enhance the audio quality of mp3 payers then, sorry kinda a noob to all this audio thing. Oh and the lil' Ele dac is a dac only no amp inside of it sadly it seems.


 
   
  USB, HDMI, optical, COAX is digital.
   
  RCA (red/white jacks), 6.5mm and 3.5mm is analog.  You can't listen directly to any of the digital ones, since optical is code via light and the rest are code sent in pulsating waves.  You can find optical and analog in the same 3.5mm jack sometimes, though, like in the new version of the Hifimediy.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Oh ok, got it. All these different cables/ inputs can get confusing sometimes. Thanks' ya'll!


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> USB, HDMI, optical, COAX is digital.
> 
> RCA (red/white jacks), 6.5mm and 3.5mm is analog.  You can't listen directly to any of the digital ones, since optical is code via light and the rest are code sent in pulsating waves.  You can find optical and analog in the same 3.5mm jack sometimes, though, like in the new version of the Hifimediy.


 
  Yup!


----------



## Dsnuts

Once in a great while when I am scouring for stuff online to try out. I get lucky. I consider the return of my AUNE T1 as a lesson learned but the money I lost in shipping that unit back to China is more than made up for what I saved on this little unit I recently got.
   
  Called a Ha-Info U2. Cost is around $70 for a new one sent from China on ebay. This is what it looks like,.

  This one the specs are like this.
   
            [size=12pt]USB[/size][size=12pt]： PC2001 USB-B (Plug and Play) [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]TENOR TE[/size][size=12pt]7022L usb reciever chip, supporting native 24bit 32K to 96K    [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]AD1852 DAC [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]TPA[/size][size=12pt]6120A2 Headphone Amp chip [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]          [size=12pt]ALPS Volume. [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Sampling[/size][size=12pt]： 24Bit 32K-96k [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Line out : 1.5V RMS [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Headphone out :  700mw [/size][size=12pt]（32Ω ）、200mw （120Ω [/size]）、100mw （250Ω ）
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]DC input : DC18V [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Support OS : Windows XP, Win 7 and Mac [/size]
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Dimension[/size][size=12pt]： 120mm x [/size][size=12pt]75mm x [/size]31mm   
  [size=12pt][/size]           [size=12pt]Weight: 700g     [/size]
   
  This one I checked here on headfi to see if anyone had one and indeed I found a few guys saying how good this sounds. It was on sale on Amazon for $43. So I thought why not.. I have been burning this unit in for the last 4 days or so..This unit is soundly in between my Fire Phoenix and the Ele dac in sound. All 3 being excellent. The bad news is they don't have any more at all at this price. The unit on ebay is the only way to get one however the one on ebay seems to be an upgraded version of this unit making them worth the extra to get one..The sound is very dynamic, clean and spacious, but is not overly forward sounding or bright like the AUNE T1.In fact this is another reason why I sent the AUNE T1 packing.This little unit has the better sound to my ears. Heck the Ele has a better proper stereo sound over the AUNE T1. I send stuff back when I have to take off my headphone after 15 minutes of use..Fatigue is not what I expect for $200.
   
  The bass end is not as full or as punchy as the Fire phoenix. But detail in music is absolutely wonderful on this, you would never expect coming from a liquidated dac/amp..The Ele combo using the E11 as the amp portion comes really close to this unit both in dynamics and SQ. Using the E11 and Ele dac has a bit more warmth and even more bass end one can set to the bass presets on the E11.Over all I am very happy with this unit as well.. It is very interesting to me that these no name Made in China dac/amps sound so damn good and this is evidence that there is a hidden trove of great sound to be had for the adventurous music lover.. Sure there are risks involved with buying these from China but if you luck out. You end up with a gem of a source like this little unit and the Fire phoenix for not much money.. I think for guys venturing into their first external DAC. The ELE gets the big thumbs up from me. The sound quality is phenomenal coming out of that unit and all it takes for that to sound like this HA-Info unit is a small portable amp to go with it. But even without an amp just the sheer upgrade in SQ from onboard Realtek stuff is worth trying one out.
   
  This HA-Info U2 unit with a change of Op amps I read can and does sound like a much more expensive unit is the word. Something I plan on doing here real soon thanks to Kiteki who pointed out some nice op amps to try out..


----------



## killerweed

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Once in a great while when I am scouring for stuff online to try out. I get lucky. I consider the return of my AUNE T1 as a lesson learned but the money I lost in shipping that unit back to China is more than made up for what I saved on this little unit I recently got.
> 
> Called a Ha-Info U2. Cost is around $70 for a new one sent from China on ebay. This is what it looks like,.
> 
> ...


 
  I've little doubt that this is a decent piece of gear, but to say the Aune T1 is overly forward sounding or harsh is not everyone's experience. I suggest it may be your phones or you got a bad unit, because I have been listening to the T1 for a week and it sounds smooth as silk, superb in fact. With phones like the Grado SR225i, excellent. Even with less expensive phones like the Creative Aurvana Live, also fantastic. I just want others to understand that because you didn't get along with the T1 that some of us do, and there are others if you read the T1 thread. In fact, you are the only person who bought it who didn't like it. Also, why return it when you could have sold it on HF for a decent price, since there are people who do really find it to be exceptional.
   
  At $14.50, I decided to give the Ele a listen (its on the way, I got the non-case version), and I also own the HiFiMeDiy Sabre Dac, which is also very very good, and does 24/96 files. But just as to your ears the T1 was not worth the price of admission, to mine it is well worth that same price. I may not have purchased dozens of headphones as you have (most of them lower priced, but dozens nevertheless), but I would challenge anyone to listen to my desktop setup of JRiver Media Center, the Aune T1 and either of my two headphones (225i or CAL)  and say it was anything but sublime.
   
  So we must agree to disagree here.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am glad that worked out for you. It is a nice unit for sure but to be honest. I like these cheaper dac/amps better with my headphones and earphones. I know I should have given them a better shake but I couldn't get over the shouty sound I was hearing from the unit. Something I never experienced through any gear mentioned on this thread. I think you are right. I might have gotten a bad unit as my Ele dac and Fiio E11 sounded better. My T1 was overly aggressive on the sound..I thought 2 days of solid burn in would cure that issue but it sounded the same after using it for 2 days. No change on the overly forwardness or aggressive nature of the sound. I didn't have to burn in my Ele dac for it to sound right so at this point I started packing the AUNE T1..Perhaps some QC issues with that unit.. In either case..I had to send it back..It did sound much better with warmer sounding headphones but still a bit too forward for my liking.
   
  Oh and you could have saved some money by using one of these.

   
  See this is yet another reason why I sent the Aune T1 packing.  This unit not only cost much less but the sound is warm and inviting.. This hooked up to the Ele dac sounds holographic..I had one of these before I got the AUNE T1..But this unit sounds amazing on everything I use it on. See I was expecting a clear upgrade to this Bravo Ocean. But my unit was not an upgrade to even the Ele Dac. Let alone to this Bravo Ocean.


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey guys, for those who own the sony xb90ex, how long do they need to burn in to sound decent. Also do they change much from open box?


----------



## killerweed

Okay, makes sense. I really do think it was a bad unit.


----------



## Alberto01

Here is a list of popular DACs and their chips:
   
  http://www.hifiwigwam.com/showthread.php?62701-Are-DACs-a-lot-better-now-than-they-were-say-10-years-ago&p=1132062&viewfull=1#post1132062


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





killerweed said:


> Okay, makes sense. I really do think it was a bad unit.


 

 I was experiencing peaky sound and that was using my Senheisser HD595. While not the most reference of cans it does a great job of letting me know what is wrong on a sound..On open box even some sibilance using the unit. That is what caught me off guard. A tube amp with sibilance?. I sensed how nice the sound could have been but my unit was very peaky in the sound. I kept taking my headphones off because I couldn't hear my music without getting fatigued. A first for me..So something in the unit was not jiving...But once I figured out the sound was not really changing after using the unit for more than 24 hours. AT this point was when I got a great sounding Ele dac that made me realize there is something not right about the T1. So while I would love to hear another unit. My choices were either get a new unit or just get my money back.. And believe me I was not too happy about spending $52 sending that unit back but you can understand how disgruntled I was at this point..But like I mentioned before. The discovery of a nice sounding Ele dac and this even newer HA-Info dac made up for that experience..


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This one I checked here on headfi to see if anyone had one and indeed I found a few guys saying how good this sounds. It was on sale on Amazon for $43. So I thought why not.. I have been burning this unit in for the last 4 days or so..This unit is soundly in between my Fire Phoenix and the Ele dac in sound. All 3 being excellent. The bad news is they don't have any more at all at this price. The unit on ebay is the only way to get one however the one on ebay seems to be an upgraded version of this unit making them worth the extra to get one..The sound is very dynamic, clean and spacious, but is not overly forward sounding or bright like the AUNE T1.In fact this is another reason why I sent the AUNE T1 packing.This little unit has the better sound to my ears. Heck the Ele has a better proper stereo sound over the AUNE T1. I send stuff back when I have to take off my headphone after 15 minutes of use..Fatigue is not what I expect for $200.
> 
> The bass end is not as full or as punchy as the Fire phoenix. But detail in music is absolutely wonderful on this, you would never expect coming from a liquidated dac/amp..The Ele combo using the E11 as the amp portion comes really close to this unit both in dynamics and SQ. Using the E11 and Ele dac has a bit more warmth and even more bass end one can set to the bass presets on the E11.Over all I am very happy with this unit as well.. It is very interesting to me that these no name Made in China dac/amps sound so damn good and this is evidence that there is a hidden trove of great sound to be had for the adventurous music lover.. Sure there are risks involved with buying these from China but if you luck out. You end up with a gem of a source like this little unit and the Fire phoenix for not much money.. I think for guys venturing into their first external DAC. The ELE gets the big thumbs up from me. The sound quality is phenomenal coming out of that unit and all it takes for that to sound like this HA-Info unit is a small portable amp to go with it. But even without an amp just the sheer upgrade in SQ from onboard Realtek stuff is worth trying one out.
> 
> This HA-Info U2 unit with a change of Op amps I read can and does sound like a much more expensive unit is the word. Something I plan on doing here real soon thanks to Kiteki who pointed out some nice op amps to try out..


 
   
  Not to be mean, but I have a few questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  How long did you burn in your AUNE T1 before sending it back? Was it bright using both the stock tube and the other one?
   
  Have you compared any of your DAC and AMPs with the FiiO E10? Being in the same price range, is it safe to assume that these gems and value DACs are going to be much better than your standard $60 E10?
   
  If not, wouldn't purchasing an E10 with warranty be safer than getting a larger and heavier DAC/AMP with from China, which has the possibility of being a dud like the fire phoenix? 
   
  thanksss


----------



## Dsnuts

You bring up a good point. It is somewhat of a gamble getting units from china it seems. That charge to send stuff back is a killer. I am sure it wont cost as much for other units but this AUNE T1 was on the heavy side made of all aluminum and such which didn't help in sending back.. But you know you can't find great gems without some risk involved I suppose. My curiosity got the best of me. I try n get stuff from Amazon first but many of these newer Chinese made dac/amps are only sold on ebay..Even if sold on Amazon it is the same companies just selling them on Amazon so not all that different in the whole return process as they are 3rd party vendors from China.
   
  I had 2 tubes for the Aune T1 and the shouty nature was still very evident. The stock tube did a better job in curbing the brightness but I kept on listening to it and I found myself fatigued again..I did burn the unit in as in just running music through it using my laptop for over 24 hours straight. I am pretty sure there was something not right about it..Buying stuff unseen and untested is a gamble but hey call me an adventurist. I don't see US manufacturers making something like an ELe dac for $18. If so I would have bought one to try out..
   
  It is a choice all of us gotta make. Go with a well established product that is easy to return or take a bit of a risk for something over seas. I am testing the ebay waters I suppose..You guys should try this. You will be surprised just how many DACs there are on ebay. Type in the word DAC and you will get almost a limitless choice. I had no idea there was that many different kinds using different configurations.. We spend a craptacular amount of cash for better sound and all these I am sure great sounding dac/amps are sitting there on the bay just waiting for folks to discover them. Risky yes but so far I don't regret my experience one bit.
   
  Now I don't plan on making this thread all about cheap made in china dac/amps as you guys should know I am all about my earphones and headphones. But It seems to me many people I know at headfi have never tried an external sound card to get better sound. Something like that Ele dac is a no brainer imo as it gives out a much better sound and is not too much of a risk compared to getting a $200 unit...


----------



## stozzer123

i think the question was more to the tune of basis of comparison.  You said yourself that a you are new to the world of dacs and external amps etc so would it not be wise to have at least one recognized brand cheap dac (as mentioned the E10) with which to form some basis of comparison?  Otherwise its just a game of this chinese dac sounds great (and to yourself it may) with no basis of comparison among other things.  Now if you compared to the e10 (or other similar more "mainstream" choices) and said the ele or other is comparable or prefered then that statement would have more weight behind it.
   
  Also iv had the toppin d1 and its nothing to rave about.  However one amp that I did really like that some may want to look into is the c&c amps, they sound pretty decent for sub £100 amps.


----------



## Dsnuts

As a direct comparison. Something I have used for years is my Titanium HD with the Burr brown PCM1794. I know its sound like the back of my hand cus I listen to it for years day in and day out. When I got the Ele dac how surprised was I when the sound was just as good.. In fact I didn't find anything on the Ele dac that was lacking to my ears..This was the reason why I posted the dac as a headliner.. I know what my ears tell me and this dac is crazy good for the cost. Which in the whole scheme of things cost almost nothing to try out well $18.. Yes I am new to dac/ amps myself and that is perhaps why I enjoy finding these unknowns..I could have easily tried out a E10 or anything else that was already around. But like I mentioned before I am testing some unknowns out as there has to be something to all these units. Why would someone come up with them if they didn't do something was my thought. Now I have a better idea just how much and I am just sharing my experiences with you all..


----------



## Alberto01

Dsnuts:
   
  I am using the large stock tips on my ATH-CKS77.  Will there be a sound quality improvement from using wide(r) bore tips instead of the stock tips, just like it happened with the XB90EX?


----------



## Dsnuts

I apologize to you Alberto as I told you I would test it out a long time ago.. The answer is Yes.
   
  I put the same tip I have on my XB90 a much wider one. I believe it is a Meelec tip. Wider tip seems to even out the upper mids to the highs much better than the stock tip. The stock tip was pushing the mids a bit forward. Try changing to a wider tip..Lol This is new to me too. After owning this for all this time..


----------



## killerweed

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You bring up a good point. It is somewhat of a gamble getting units from china it seems. That charge to send stuff back is a killer. I am sure it wont cost as much for other units but this AUNE T1 was on the heavy side made of all aluminum and such which didn't help in sending back.. But you know you can't find great gems without some risk involved I suppose. My curiosity got the best of me. I try n get stuff from Amazon first but many of these newer Chinese made dac/amps are only sold on ebay..Even if sold on Amazon it is the same companies just selling them on Amazon so not all that different in the whole return process as they are 3rd party vendors from China.
> 
> I had 2 tubes for the Aune T1 and the shouty nature was still very evident. The stock tube did a better job in curbing the brightness but I kept on listening to it and I found myself fatigued again..I did burn the unit in as in just running music through it using my laptop for over 24 hours straight. I am pretty sure there was something not right about it..Buying stuff unseen and untested is a gamble but hey call me an adventurist. I don't see US manufacturers making something like an ELe dac for $18. If so I would have bought one to try out..
> 
> ...


 
  One last point, you seemed to have thought differently about the T1 out of the box. It must have gotten worse with use/burn-in. This is what you said about it early on (see below), from the T1 thread. Just sort of surprised me when you say it sounded fatiguing and "shouty" because that seems so different from what others have heard from the T1. Guess your initial impression changed. Here is what you said:
   
   
 Yup this one is a keeper. I was thinking if these didn't sound as good as my Fire Phoenix I was gonna return them to try another one but not so..I can see me using this set up for a while until I get another itch that is. But for now I am glad your enthusiastic OP got me to throw the cash for these. At first I didn't know what DAC chip they was using. Turns out to be a burr brown PCM1793..
  
 Funny thing is I have a burr brown PCM1794 in my Titanium HD card.. This T1 sounds better in every way to it though.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I apologize to you Alberto as I told you I would test it out a long time ago.. The answer is Yes.
> 
> I put the same tip I have on my XB90 a much wider one. I believe it is a Meelec tip. Wider tip seems to even out the upper mids to the highs much better than the stock tip. The stock tip was pushing the mids a bit forward. Try changing to a wider tip..Lol This is new to me too. After owning this for all this time..


 
  Thank you!
   
  Where did you get those tips?  Can you give me a link of the product I am supposed to get?


----------



## Dsnuts

It did sound good to me at the time it was clean and fresh sounding perhaps a bit of the new toy syndrome. I didn't mention the brightness as I thought it would dissipate with burn in. Unfortunately it didn't. This is what I posted. I did like the sound but it wasn't until I started analyse it a bit more using my HD595 that it started fatiguing me..
   
  I can definitely tell the potential for a great sounding unit. I liked the mids a lot on the sound. But the peakiness just got to me..I remember messaging Danny about the sound on this unit as he was interested in this one too but. That brightness never dissipated. No matter if I used a different tube or kept on using it. It chipped away at my thoughts about it. Everything sounded great until the brightness/ peakiness started to chip away at the great sound I was hearing.
   
     


   Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Sorry Ds, cant read so many pages.
> Whats the Price?
> 
> Thanks


 

 This one is a bit spendy over the others but right now. I would say it was well worth the money. $200. But and I say but. I know better to reserve judgement until everything is broken in. So far.. impressed.. The sound is easily at a nice high quality level.
   
  These tubes need a burn in as much as the components. I can tell everything is not quite 100% as the sound initially was somewhat hard sounding. Best way to describe and a tad on the bright side. But even now the sound is smoothing out. Vocals already sound liquid..Testing bass. Sounds full clean very much textured using my UE6000..I can tell this will overtake the Fire Phoenix already in SQ even at an early stage as the sound is already comparable.  Also very powerful. 3 gain settings will drive any can. Big external power brick is a good indicator.  Now I understand why AUNE will not budge on the price of these..Now I can see why there were some hoopla over this T1s online.
   
  I am very much surprised headfiers have not looked at this little unit..I think for the cost this has to be one of the best sounds that I have heard to date.
   
  This is what I posted to Danny when I got the unit..
   
  What kinda caught me off guard a bit is this unit has a brighter signature than the bravo and the fire phoenix. Using my HD595. But I think it is because of how new the unit is. The tube needs burn in the components need burn in.. The sound is comparable to the fire phoenix but I want it to be better than the fire phoenix. Perhaps in a weeks worth of use. If it is the same SQ and don't improve much. I will send it back. But if it improves even just a little it will be a keeper. My fire phoenix for being $90 is a fantastic sounding unit.. And so far my favorite. This T1 is at a very similar level in SQ but this cost 2X as much if you know what I mean. I have to try the stock tube they threw in there too as I read that this unit was made for that tube specifically. It turns out the guy that advised this voskhod tube is the admin for rock grotto a UK based headphone enthusiast site.. I can understand how this tube could be a good match for a grotto but for the cans I am using I might have to try the stock tube tomorrow.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Where did you get those tips?  Can you give me a link of the product I am supposed to get?


 
  http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts6-cmb-35-bk.htm   Meelec used to have a variety pack. I don't know if this is it or not. but I bought a big variety pack that these tips came with.
   
  You know just looking at these white ones. I would try this. It looks very similar to what I am using. http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts1-sf-l-50-cl.htm  Yup go with these white ones. This link is for the large size there is another for medium http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_Eartips_p/ts1-sf-m-50-cl.htm


----------



## Alberto01

kiteki:
   
  Burn in is a reality for some headphones/IEMs.  The ATH-CKS77 are a perfect example of that reality.  I lent them to a friend of mine.  They were returned after two weeks.  On first listen after I got them, they did not sound the same as they did two weeks before.  I asked my friend if he had been using them for several hours everyday since he got them.  The answer was: "yes, with an average of 3 hours per day".  I asked him if he had been listening with a fairly high volume level and the answer was: yes!  I could figure that out, just by the improvement in sound quality that I noticed.  It was a blessing to let my friend have my ATH-CKS77 for two weeks instead of just one, as was the initial plan.  For those two weeks, I used the R-50.  Those sound the same to me now as when they were brand new.  Burn in does not seem to take place with those.  But, for the ATH-CKS77, it would take dumb ears not to notice a SQ change after 300+ hours of use.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OK.  The large (L) stock tips are the perfect size for me.  If they were just a little smaller, they would not give me a tight seal.  If they were bigger, they would also give me a good seal, but the fit would be tighter.  Is that an ATH-CKS77 stock tip that you have in the comparison picture, right next to the Meelectronics one?  If so, which size is it, medium or large?  Which size is the wider bore tip that you placed right next to the stock tip?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ultimately when I get a $18 DAC that shows up at my desk and it sounds just as great as one of my all time favorite sound cards in the Titanium HD but for $18 with absolute no burn in and I am sitting there for the T1  $200 dac that was too bright for me to actually enjoy trying to think it will somehow change for the better after 24 hours of run in and 2 different tubes.. It didn't take but hearing the 2nd tune on the Ele dac for me the start packing up the AUNE T1..
   
  @ Alberto. I use the large tips mostly on all earphones I have. Yes that smaller holed tip is the stock tip. You can see how that is restrictive compared to the Meelec tip next to it. Both are large tips.


----------



## Techno Kid

I started a thread about trying to see if anyone knew what these are called but its also a discovery because these are quite good for what I'm guessing is like a $20 IEM.  They came with my GoGear Muse and I didn't listen to them at all but about a week ago I gave them a try and man they were very impressive.  Good punchy deep bass, nice mids that are a little recessed, crisp but not harsh highs and a very nice spacious soundstage because over the large ports on the back.  I'm starting a loan tour with them because I think they will impress some people so if you want in let me know but you have to have been an active member for awhile with positive feedback, I'm going to cut it off around 8 to 10 people.
  
 I think they're equal to or maybe just a step behind the MH1C in SQ and they have a U-shaped sound signature.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> As a direct comparison. Something I have used for years is my Titanium HD with the Burr brown PCM1794. I know its sound like the back of my hand cus I listen to it for years day in and day out. When I got the Ele dac how surprised was I when the sound was just as good.. In fact I didn't find anything on the Ele dac that was lacking to my ears..This was the reason why I posted the dac as a headliner.. I know what my ears tell me and this dac is crazy good for the cost. Which in the whole scheme of things cost almost nothing to try out well $18.. Yes I am new to dac/ amps myself and that is perhaps why I enjoy finding these unknowns..I could have easily tried out a E10 or anything else that was already around. But like I mentioned before I am testing some unknowns out as there has to be something to all these units. Why would someone come up with them if they didn't do something was my thought. Now I have a better idea just how much and I am just sharing my experiences with you all..


 
   
  Ahh.. thanks for your answer. I have heard the titanium hd, so now I know where to compare the ele dac too.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

techno kid said:


> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...




I'm in! I'll make an FR profile for them as per my budget IEM reviews. pm me for address. Now if only you can tell us where you can buy these new separately...?


----------



## ericp10

I hate to switch the topic (in Portable Headphones, Earphones and In-Ear Monitors no less ....lol) from talking about DACs, but just wanted to say that I will have the TDK IE800 and 1964 EARS V6 any day now. How are these budget phones? Well the V6 is pretty cheap for a 6-driver CIEM. Okay, my apologies for the interruption...lol. Back to cheap DACs!!


----------



## Dsnuts

6 driver iems sound good to me. How much? Those IE800 are interesting. Look forward to hearing your impressions on both.
   
  I was thinking. A 6 driver iem. How would all the drivers share in the complete sound?
  1 tweeter for the highs 
  1-in between the lower high and upper mids transitional driver?
  1- mids
  1 lower mids to bass
  1-mid bass to low bass
  1-vibrator motor just to make you feel the 20hz low lo?Lol. That is 3 drivers more than I have ever heard in one ear so that should be interesting.
   
  As for the pack in ears for the Go gear muse. My question is hows the dap.? I have always been curious about Philips daps never owned one. How's the SQ? It seems those pack in earphones are not sold individually these being the closest to them design wise The SHE9500

  Those pack in earphones look like a cross between these and the SHE9700 in design.

  An open back SHE9700? That would be interesting.  I haven't been able to find them being sold separately.
   
   
  Well I know DACs should not be mentioned on this part of the forums but I think it is all related.. It is one of the better discoveries for me. Once a few of you guys get them and hear them you all will understand.


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dyjon54 said:


> Yeah I normally have been reading lately (Not alot of posting) I am talking about the MH1C but where can I get those for 20$ I see them for 60$?


 
   
http://www.mobimega.com/sony-mh1c-smart-headset-with-smartkey-control.html
   
  Some one posted this link in another thread, claimed they got a real/working MHC1 from there (China). Hope that helps. Cheapest I know of.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol 53 sold. it seems there will be more than just a few guys getting the Ele dac. I could have sworn these guys sold none before i posted.
   
   
  Mouse over image to zoom
 
*Have one to sell?*  Sell it yourself ​
  
 ELE EL-D01 MINI HIFI USB PCM2704 DAC BOARD CARD + ELNA Capacitor New      

    

    




      
                         


  |  Add to Watch list 

 

    
 Seller :  travelinwind  (15802





)    
  99.1% Positive feedback
Save this seller
 |  See other items
  | Visit store:  Hercolor-USA 


       Item condition:
  New

   Quantity:
     7 available / 53 sold



    Price:
  US $17.98
Buy It Now

    
   
Add to cart  




   
  Black is clearly the winner for most popular color.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I hate to switch the topic (in Portable Headphones, Earphones and In-Ear Monitors no less ....lol) from talking about DACs, but just wanted to say that I will have the TDK IE800 and 1964 EARS V6 any day now. How are these budget phones? Well the V6 is pretty cheap for a 6-driver CIEM. Okay, my apologies for the interruption...lol. Back to cheap DACs!!


 
   
  Interested in the TDK IE800, let us know what you think after you get them.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Well I had no part in that madness, i got mines from the Hong Kong guys in spiffy blue.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Lol 53 sold. it seems there will be more than just a few guys getting the Ele dac. I could have sworn these guys sold none before i posted.




Resistance. Futile. 54 sold!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Resistance. Futile. 54 sold!


 

 Nice WAYNE we got more than enough kool-aid to go around one mo' time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....................it never tasted this guud!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya say no to onboard realtek nonsense..Looking forward to your take on these my friends. I know it is cheap. In fact I want you guys to expect equally a cheap sound. Just do it. It will surprise you more. lol!
   
  So far it is black with the most sold 53. 54
   
  Silvers are second with 14
   
  and blues come 3rd with 7
   
  lastly the red with 2 sold...I think average shipping time from China to the US is anywhere from 2 weeks if your lucky to 3 to a month if your not so lucky..
   
  Good call Wayne. I know you was holding out until the Sabre dac come in. The way I see it. Both these units use different chips giving a different flavor. As I mentioned before on another thread. I like my steak with my lobster.. Oh by the way I have to go to the post office tomorrow to pick up a packet. Could it be? We will see.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

dflock said:


> dyjon54 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I normally have been reading lately (Not alot of posting) I am talking about the MH1C but where can I get those for 20$ I see them for 60$?
> ...




That's where I got my sets, except I went to their shop in Hong Kong. These guys are definitely legit.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I just went and auditioned, among other things, the Panasonic HTF600 (of original nutman fame), HTF890, Philips Fidelio X1, Sony XB500, XB900 and JVC FXZ200. And... let's just say the Somic MH463 I've been raving about are impressing me more and more.


----------



## waynes world

joe bloggs said:


> I just went and auditioned, among other things, the Panasonic HTF600 (of original nutman fame), HTF890, Philips Fidelio X1, Sony XB500, XB900 and JVC FXZ200.




JVC FXZ200? We are waiting not-so-patiently for you impressions lol!



> And... let's just say the Somic MH463 I've been raving about are impressing me more and more.




Just when I managed to forget about them! Have you been posting more impressions of them?

Edit: I re-found your thread and posted my plea for help there:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/637699/50mm-driver-open-air-full-size-cans-pop-out-of-nowhere-sound-amazing/15#post_8908620


----------



## govari

Hey guys, so I read like the last 50 pages of this thread and I need to hear your advice.
  I m thinking of getting the ELE dac or  hifimediy dac, what do you think? I know the ele is less then 2x cheaper..
  Also thinking if I should get SHE3580 or MH1C, those SHE3580 are for only 7$ on ebay, while MH1C are for 26$, that almost 4x more. Not that I really care about the price difference, both are very cheap, but why pay more if maybe its unnecessary.
  Also is there a nice port. amp for great price?
  Thanks a lot for advice.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





govari said:


> Hey guys, so I read like the last 50 pages of this thread and I need to hear your advice.
> I m thinking of getting the ELE dac or  hifimediy dac, what do you think? I know the ele is less then 2x cheaper..
> Also thinking if I should get SHE3580 or MH1C, those SHE3580 are for only 7$ on ebay, while MH1C are for 26$, that almost 4x more. Not that I really care about the price difference, both are very cheap, but why pay more if maybe its unnecessary.
> Also is there a nice port. amp for great price?
> Thanks a lot for advice.


 
   
  Regarding MH1C vs SHE3580, here's the thing--the MH1C is technically superior to the 3580 and isolates better, but the 3580 has an ace up its sleeve: it's vented between the driver and the eartip, I call this front venting.  This means that the phones don't form an airtight seal with your ears.  This way there will never be any driver flex, and they have more air and soundstage than most sealed IEMs ever would.  I'm finding that even though I gave the MH1C a 11/10 for sound I'm actually not using them that much at home, in favour of open air IEMs or even the open air Somic cans I'm raving about.  When you get a good seal with equalized air pressure on the MH1C the sound is fantastic, but the seal often takes a minute or two to settle, and one side or the other sounds muffled before then.  They are hard to beat for on the go use though if you can sort out their cable.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I only listened to them briefly... they sure stuck out of my head like Frankenstein bolts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound... well they sound like they have powerful bass and subbass, they sound like something Dsnuts would enjoy... I didn't warm up to them from the brief listen.  Or to any of the other phones for that matter.
   
  Just got home and tried the Somic unEQed... still get the impression that they sound at least as good as any of the above.


----------



## kiteki

I contacted Hifimediy to ask if their new optical-out in the Hifimediy Sabre supports 5.1 DTS and they answerd *"we don't know".*


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 6 driver iems sound good to me. How much? Those IE800 are interesting. Look forward to hearing your impressions on both.
> 
> I was thinking. A 6 driver iem. How would all the drivers share in the complete sound?
> 1 tweeter for the highs
> ...


 
   
   
  I think their introductory price (meaning it will go higher) is $600 for the V6. So it's around the price of the 232 and some of the other top tier universals.  Will give you guys a full report on the IE800 when I get it.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I just went and auditioned, among other things, the Panasonic HTF600 (of original nutman fame), HTF890, Philips Fidelio X1, Sony XB500, XB900 and JVC FXZ200. And... let's just say the Somic MH463 I've been raving about are impressing me more and more.


 
  im sold. just ordered some somic


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I just went and auditioned, among other things, the Panasonic HTF600 (of original nutman fame), HTF890, Philips Fidelio X1, Sony XB500, XB900 and JVC FXZ200. And... let's just say the Somic MH463 I've been raving about are impressing me more and more.


 
  I'm curious about a few of your thoughts on the FXZ200, please?


----------



## Zelda

n/m


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good call Wayne. I know you was holding out until the Sabre dac come in. The way I see it. Both these units use different chips giving a different flavor. As I mentioned before on another thread. I like my steak with my lobster.. Oh by the way I have to go to the post office tomorrow to pick up a packet. Could it be? We will see.


 
   
  Are these chips swappable? Like some who roll the ones in certain CMOY setups? Ha, I'm one of the 54, I was about to get a fiio dac for $50 but figured I would just save the money. I just picked up a notebook and have a long vacation coming up, this will be perfect.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Like I said, I didn't really listen to them enough to form much of an opinion other than that they weren't my cup of tea.  Its bass is solid as may be expected of the woofer but I don't hear the refinement that one may expect out of the other two drivers.  My ears are hard to please though, there are few phones that I finish auditioning with a "bleh" these days if I don't have my full EQ suite at hand.  The ones I've heard that won't make me go "bleh" without EQ can be counted on one hand: Etymotics line, Sony XBA-1 (and I've heard 1-4), Hifiman RE0, MH1C and now the Somic.  The latter two could really use some bass reduction though and all but the MH1C could really use some more precision tuning in the treble.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I finally got the Hifimidey Sabre dac.
   
  I was very surprised to find even a smaller box form than the ELE dac.. It seems the guys in HongKong that sells these are middlemen. I thought it was a mistake that it was shipped via Swiss Post but I think that is where this dac is made. It seems it was sent from Swiss Post. Anyway I am glad I can finally hear how this little unit is. 
   
  My initial impression of it is. Yes this little dac sounds great.Very nice music I am hearing from the Dac.
   
  Here is more of a surprise. See that Ele dac next to it?..From what I am hearing the Sabre dac is not a clear winner here in sound. Another surprise. I suspected there was a bit of amping happening on the Ele dac. Now I know for sure.. The volume is much louder on the Ele dac meaning the sound is indeed being amped. The Sabre dac seems to be a pure Dac with zero amping of any kind.
   
  I will use the Sabre dac all day to get a good idea of the sound qualities but as of now. Minus the fact that it can and does 24 bit audio. Its not the clear upgrade I was expecting from the Sabre dac.  I will have more impressions of it later..
   
  I think this is not a case of how good the Sabre dac is. Music sounds fantastic on this little guy but more of how good the Ele dac is. I find it completely surprising the Ele dac not only is much louder but sounds just as nice. This could change with more use so we will see.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Like I said, I didn't really listen to them enough to form much of an opinion other than that they weren't my cup of tea.  Its bass is solid as may be expected of the woofer but I don't hear the refinement that one may expect out of the other two drivers.  My ears are hard to please though, there are few phones that I finish auditioning with a "bleh" these days if I don't have my full EQ suite at hand.  The ones I've heard that won't make me go "bleh" without EQ can be counted on one hand: Etymotics line, Sony XBA-1 (and I've heard 1-4), Hifiman RE0, MH1C and now the Somic.  *The latter two could really use some bass reduction though* and all but the MH1C could really use some more precision tuning in the treble.


 
  I'm assuming you mean only midbass on the Somic? Because if it means it could use a reduction in subbass, then it just might be the perfect open can for me because that would mean it is close in sound to the mh1c, yes?
  Also. Are you implying that that re0 was pretty darn close to perfection for you? If so, could you pm me a comparison of the re0 and mh1c?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Like I said, I didn't really listen to them enough to form much of an opinion other than that they weren't my cup of tea.  Its bass is solid as may be expected of the woofer but I don't hear the refinement that one may expect out of the other two drivers.  My ears are hard to please though, there are few phones that I finish auditioning with a "bleh" these days if I don't have my full EQ suite at hand.  The ones I've heard that won't make me go "bleh" without EQ can be counted on one hand: Etymotics line, Sony XBA-1 (and I've heard 1-4), Hifiman RE0, MH1C and now the Somic.  The latter two could really use some bass reduction though and all but the MH1C could really use some more precision tuning in the treble.


 
   
   
  Okay, I appreciate that right there. From what you typed I can tell our sound signatures likes are complete opposite. While I don't have to have booming bass monsters in my ears, I lean more toward being a basshead than not. And liked the Etymotics I owned at one time (HF5), but the lack of bass wouldn't allow me to keep them. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## kiteki

Thanks for the impressions Dsnuts.  How long did you wait in shipping, total?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lets see it was ordered on the 7th of November. I just got it on the 29th.   22 days. Lol...
   
  Ok so now I am starting to hear a bit more differences in the 2. The Sabre seems to have a bit more warmer tone wise than the Ele dac. The Ele being more on the cooler side of sound..
   
  I am thinking because of the tonality. The Hifimidey would go better with open cans and maybe BAs. And the Ele more with dynamics and closed cans.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Interested in the TDK IE800, let us know what you think after you get them.


 
   
  Will do Carlsan


----------



## kiteki

Wait wait, so you mean it's made in and shipped from like... Geneva, or Zurich... and not, err... Shanyang, or Zhengzhou?!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Wait wait, so you mean it's made in and shipped from like... Geneva, or Zurich... and not, err... Shanyang, or Zhengzhou?!


 
  lol...kiteki...lol
   
  anyway. for the ELE, which cable should i get? cant use the printer one


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Wait wait, so you mean it's made in and shipped from like... Geneva, or Zurich... and not, err... Shanyang, or Zhengzhou?!


----------



## kiteki

LOL


----------



## kiteki

http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4
   
  "We are a team of Chinese *and Europeans* developing and selling audio equipment for DIY (do-it-yourself)."
   
   
  So the Sabre is made in... Switzerland.
   
  Talk about* zero *marketing.  Damn...
   
   
  That JDS Labs ODAC (for $149, What) is all hype hype hype.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> lol...kiteki...lol
> 
> anyway. for the ELE, which cable should i get? cant use the printer one


 
   
   I noticed your local walmarts should have decent audio cables. Belkins for $10 or so.
  http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Gold-10-Foot-Hi-Speed-Cable/dp/B00062UKIY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354214111&sr=1-2&keywords=belkin+usb+cable  Something like this. Or this
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F3U133V-06-GLD-6-Foot-Hi-Speed-Cable/dp/B000621N26/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354214111&sr=1-3&keywords=belkin+usb+cable  Even cheaper. 6ft.


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to the Sabre Dac some more using my HA-S500.. The sound quality is quite excellent..Glad I made the purchase..If you end up trying one I doubt anyone will be disappointed with the sound quality. This being said. The build quality on the dac is kinda so so however.

 The all plastic housing looks kinda flimsy. This is where the Ele dac is clearly the winner.. I dig the all aluminum box the Ele dac comes in. I suppose if the Hifimediy folks used an all aluminum housing it would add to the cost. So this dac is all about function over looks. Mine has what looks like a dig in the middle of the plastic housing. It looks used. lol.
   
  Listening to the same tracks using the Ele dac..Yup. It is like I stated before. Sounds just as nice..The clarity, the dynamics, musical depth, precision. It is all there. The only real difference I am hearing is the bit cooler tonality vs the bit warmer slant on the Hifimediy. Both are far from a cold sound or a dark one on the Hifimidey. The steak and the lobster. Both are excellent..
   
  The Ele dac works really well with amps that give some warmth to the sounds. Both the E11 and the Bravo amp does this. While the hifimediy would benefit from more of a neutral one.


----------



## kiteki

Have you tried ELE versus Zurich DAC ➵ E11 ➵ S500?


----------



## Dsnuts

Will try both amped and compare.
   
  The Ele dac to the E11 is the fresh sushi to your hot sake.. Seriously a very nice pair. Considering these two will set someone back $70 or so for both These two just jives extremely well. This combo and the fact that the Ele has a bit of amping going on already will drive some hard to drive cans easily me thinks. All of my cans and earphones are easy to drive. Cus I drive easy. I would love to try a 250 ohm can or even a 300 ohm one on this configure. I bet it would sing with ease. More dynamics to your dynamics. More warm sake. 
   
  The Hifimediy also sound tremendous using the E11. It is thick prime rib to your creamy potatoes. I think because the foundation for great sound is already established in these 2 Dacs it will only be amplified using something as simple as an E11. This sounds as good or better than anything I have heard to date..This sounds more like a full fledged system than anything this simple. Even though the tonality on the dac itself is warmer than the Ele. Using the E11 does not add to the warmth of the sound. It just expands the sound more than anything.. So excellent pairing.
   
  I think for sheer value, build quality, ease of use. The Ele dac a no brainer especially if you have never used an external card to enhance your earphones and headphones.
   
  For a bit more warmth to your sounds equally easy in usability and if you need 24bit ability. This is also a no brainer.. Both are excellent performers. I have a feeling we will see more and more comparisons to highly regarded dacs vs these 2 but for now just know. You guys are gonna get some excellent sound using either one.


----------



## daveyostrow

The new batch of Sabre* "can also act as a USB to optical converter", *pretty nice. Considering the price and the rugged housing on the ELE, there is little doubt which one i will go for.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> The Ele dac to the E11 is the fresh sushi to your hot sake.. Seriously a very nice pair. Considering these two will set someone back $70 or so for both These two just jives extremely well. This combo and the fact that the Ele has a bit of amping going on already will drive some hard to drive cans easily me thinks. All of my cans and earphones are easy to drive. Cus I drive easy. I would love to try a 250 ohm can or even a 300 ohm one on this configure. I bet it would sing with ease. More dynamics to your dynamics. More warm sake.




Being lazy... can you use the E11 while it's being charged?


----------



## Dsnuts

You would figure that it would be able to but no. Once you hook up your usb to the E11 it is in charge mode and you can't use it. I don't know if you are gonna need a E11. That is unless you plan on using it on the go to amp your dap or phone. I would get your Dac first and see how you do. It is not a real necessity to use an amp with either one. Especially the Ele dac cus it has some amping going on anyways. Both will have too much volume being driven from computers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some weirdness happening to headfi. Threads are coming out weird and double posting and such. Whacky.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> You would figure that it would be able to but no. Once you hook up your usb to the E11 it is in charge mode and you can't use it. I don't know if you are gonna need a E11. That is unless you plan on using it on the go to amp your dap or phone. I would get your Dac first and see how you do. It is not a real necessity to use an amp with either one. Especially the Ele dac cus it has some amping going on anyways. Both will have too much volume being driven from computers.




Thanks


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Here is more of a surprise. See that Ele dac next to it?..From what I am hearing the Sabre dac is not a clear winner here in sound. Another surprise. I suspected there was a bit of amping happening on the Ele dac. Now I know for sure.. *The volume is much louder on the Ele dac meaning the sound is indeed being amped*. The Sabre dac seems to be a pure Dac with zero amping of any kind.


 
   Amped?  Output imedance might make the difference in volume.....check your specs!


----------



## kwerdenker

Quick question on the side: anybody from europe ordered anything from the meelec ebay shop? I just ordered a set of tips and was wondering how long the shipping would take.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry guys. I have been having issues posting stuff all day. Has something to do with Firefox.. It double posts and then cramps stuff together is been weird all day.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think your right. This is the official spec of the Ele dac on ebay.
   
  Main technical parameters: compatible the USB 1.0 16bit support 32 KHz / 44.1khz / 48khz sampling Dynamic range: 100dB noise signal ratio： 105db （faith typical values） THD + N: 0.002% Internal integrated independent 12MHz clock generator built-in 8 x Oversampling digital filter Adopt double power supply.Analog part is + 5V , Digital parts for + 3.3 V SSOP- 28 encapsulation The chip adopt the famous PCM2704 , Uses metal film resistor, capacitance, polypropylene capacitor, double panel design, the USB interface provide power supply , output directly meet headphones.
   
  This is the Spcs for the Hifimediy Sabre Dac
   
  This small and simple dac uses the ES9023 dac chip from Sabre with SABRE DAC technology. It's is a quite new chip that features outstanding audio quality in a simple implementation. The ES9023 dac chip has a driver built in which outputs 2Vrms line level signal,and are able to drive low impedance loads like headphones, but at 32ohm the output power is reduced to 1Vrms, so connecting to an amp/preamp is recommended. The new batch uese the LT1763 low noise regulator. This DAC chip does not have any DC voltage at it's output, eliminating the need of a DC coupling capacitor at the output. With patented HyperstreamTM architecture and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator, the ES9023 delivers jitter-free studio quality audio with 112dB DNR. With this DAC we combined the Sabre DAC chip with the quality Tenor TE7022 USB receiver. It accepts up to 96khz/24bit input signals from USB, and it will upsample lower input signals to feed the ES9023 dac chip with 96/khz/24bit signal. This makes it possible to get a great dynamic range of 112db. (in case a 16 bit receiver like pcm2706 were used it would have been limited to 96dB.) It responds to changes in system volume control (on MAC with volume hotkeys). No drivers required for Windows, Mac and Linux. Output on 3.5mm headphone jack.
   
  The output on the Ele looks like it is using some power in the output and it says on there the Hifimediy uses none which would explain the volume difference in the two.
   
  Can't seem to use firefox today at headfi for some reason. Whacky.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Can't seem to use firefox today at headfi for some reason. Whacky.


 
   
  Something happened for me when my firefox was auto-magically updated to version 17 a few days ago. I was going to say that when doing a reply, I wasn't getting the proper editor. But looking now, I see that the proper editor is back. Cool. So whatever that problem was is now gone.
   
  I'm pretty sure that head-fi has been doing some upgrading though as well - on my smartphone, the forums now look like they are optimized for the smaller screen (which is nice).


----------



## Dsnuts

So now I have a good idea how one of these could sound like.

  I would love to try one just to see how close the Hifimediy comes to this..


----------



## BGRoberts

If you'd like to demo mine sometime after Christmas, we could make that happen.





  ~BG
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So now I have a good idea how one of these could sound like.
> 
> I would love to try one just to see how close the Hifimediy comes to this..


----------



## Dsnuts

Your a great man BG. I might take you up on that. Just to hear the difference. If they end up sounding the same. Wow.


----------



## Dsnuts

2nd post. Sorry fellas. It has been weird all day.


----------



## Dsnuts

3 post lol!


----------



## BGRoberts

Just PM me and we'll set it up.




  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your a great man BG. I might take you up on that. Just to hear the difference. If they end up sounding the same. Wow.


----------



## bjaardker

Just my 2 cents on cables. I've had great luck with mediabridge products, and they're even cheaper than the Belkins.

http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-Hi-Speed-USB-2-0-Cable/dp/B001MXLD4G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354231040&sr=1-1&keywords=usb+cable+a+to+b
   
  And the 10' is only $5.49


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Just my 2 cents on cables. I've had great luck with mediabridge products, and they're even cheaper than the Belkins.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-Hi-Speed-USB-2-0-Cable/dp/B001MXLD4G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1354231040&sr=1-1&keywords=usb+cable+a+to+b
> 
> And the 10' is only $5.49


 
   
  Thanks. But, do you see a difference?
  http://www.amazon.ca/Mediabridge-Hi-Speed-USB-Cable-Feet/dp/B009DG1U1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354231491&sr=8-1
   
  I see a difference... $21.99 CN versus $4.99 US! Gouge on amazon.ca! (or whoever is responsible)


----------



## 149700

I'm using this one right now.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=5438&seq=1&format=2
   
  Here is a list for all different colors and length.
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303
   
  The 10ft white one is only $1.34


----------



## kova4a

Ok, the hype got to me, so I also ordered one ELE DAC. I chose the Hong Kong seller though as lately I've been really frustrated with the slow shipping from China.


----------



## daveyostrow

not a bad idea, let us know how long they take.
  ...at that price! I think the dragonfly may be a good one to buy off amazon with the return option.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





zelda said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  A printer cable will work well with this device.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> I'm using this one right now.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=5438&seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, Monoprice is always ridiculously cheap on stuff like that, but shipping kills it for me. Amazon Prime FTW.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm posting the graphs for all three here.  You be the judge

  Black: MH1C, Red: RE0, Green: SOMiC MH463
  The Somic has the smoothest midrange to my ears while the MH1C has the smoothest highs.  The RE0 has the best balance overall (but you'd probably call it anaemic bass).  The SOMiC "measures" lower in the subbass but this can be boosted back up successfully with EQ unlike with every other pair of cans I tried.  And because these are big circumaural cans the perceived bass impact is actually better than any IEM.  When a subbass rumble SFX hits I wouldn't want to be wearing any earphones other than these


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> Yeah, Monoprice is always ridiculously cheap on stuff like that, but shipping kills it for me. Amazon Prime FTW.


 
   
   
  Haha yeah, I use prime too except for monoprice because shipping to me is like $1 and it comes overnight since I live so close to them.


----------



## MuZo2

kiteki said:


> Wait wait, so you mean it's made in and shipped from like... Geneva, or Zurich... and not, err... Shanyang, or Zhengzhou?!


 

    
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiteki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So the Sabre is made in... Switzerland.
> 
> Talk about* zero *marketing.  Damn...
> ...


 
   
All packages ships from China. We offer different shipping options for you to chose what suits you depending on cost and delivery time.
   
*Swiss post (with tracking number) *_Recommended_
 Packages are shipped from China to Switzerland where it is shipped out together as swiss international mail. Reliable and fast. Normal delivery times are 10-20 days, but it can take up to 35 working days. Max 2Kg's.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> A printer cable will work well with this device.


 
  i meant that i can't disconnect the printer one. i guess is a A B usb cable


----------



## ericp10

Have the TDK IE800s (dual dynamics) in my ears now. Not enough listening time to really say anything other than I think the mids are excellent. I believe in burn in (especially with dynamic drivers), so it will be awhile before any substantial first impressions, but I'm not disappointed in the purchase at the moment. The signature reminds a little bit of the RE262, but not quite. More later.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Black: MH1C, Red: RE0, Green: SOMiC MH463


 
  Aaaah. I see. Let me know when you find something (iem or can) that looks like the mh1c with that bass around +5 instead of +10. Or the re0 around +5 instead of -4


----------



## kiteki

> Originally Posted by *atomikn00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaaah. I see. Let me know when you find something (iem or can) that looks like the mh1c with that bass around +5 instead of +10. Or the re0 around +5 instead of -4


 
   
  How about the KRK KNS Systems 6400 with a b4ss b00st sw1tch!?  It's one headphone which is very rarely talked about, I wish someone could compare it to the JVC S500.


----------



## macbug

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I'm posting the graphs for all three here.  You be the judge
> 
> Black: MH1C, Red: RE0, Green: SOMiC MH463
> The Somic has the smoothest midrange to my ears while the MH1C has the smoothest highs.  The RE0 has the best balance overall (but you'd probably call it anaemic bass).  The SOMiC "measures" lower in the subbass but this can be boosted back up successfully with EQ unlike with every other pair of cans I tried.  And because these are big circumaural cans the perceived bass impact is actually better than any IEM.  When a subbass rumble SFX hits I wouldn't want to be wearing any earphones other than these


 
   
  Do you have a curve to compare against other bass heavy IEMs like IE8/IE80 etc?  Thanks


----------



## yalper

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I'm posting the graphs for all three here.  You be the judge
> 
> Black: MH1C, Red: RE0, Green: SOMiC MH463
> The Somic has the smoothest midrange to my ears while the MH1C has the smoothest highs.  The RE0 has the best balance overall (but you'd probably call it anaemic bass).  The SOMiC "measures" lower in the subbass but this can be boosted back up successfully with EQ unlike with every other pair of cans I tried.  And because these are big circumaural cans the perceived bass impact is actually better than any IEM.  When a subbass rumble SFX hits I wouldn't want to be wearing any earphones other than these


 

 what about Re-Zero?


----------



## ericp10

So I have no way of knowing this, but based on what I have read I would think that the IE800 and the BA200 are quite close in sound signature (as close as dual dynamic and dual BA IEM can get being in the same family). Regardless, in very brief and initial impressions I must say I'm quite impressed. I wasn't in the first 20 minutes, as the sound seemed quite thin (but I know better and that dynamics need some time to blossom as I believe in burn in). Well, in about three hours of listening the sound is filling out quite nicely. 
   
  What was noticeable and impressive right off the back are the mids. I was just telling someone in an inbox how amazing and progressively forward dynamics have become in having clarity and transparency that you could only get in a BA no more than two years ago. Clarity is outstanding in the IE800's mids and vocals. The only IEM that I can think of now that the IE800 comes close to is the RE262. The RE262 beats the IE800 in soundstage (not that IE800's soundstage is too close to the listener), but I think the IE800 may be the winner in vocal details. Clarity is almost draw (sometimes the TDK edging slightly ahead, and sometimes the Hifiman). I thought the RE262, but the IE800 is beginning to reveal it's great bass. The RE262, however, still has the better, fuller and more natural drums sound at the moment, although not by that much. Strings have more emotion and depth through the RE262, but again, not by that much. I think the IE800 is going to be the bass winner. The mids are so close between these two though, except has a wider soundstage than the other. This is a very good investment for $150. The sound is nice and smooth and refined. Depth and imaging are fantastic. Okay, back to more intense listening. Oh, the TDK respondes well to amping (listening through the Fiio E10/E9 combo right now).


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice ericp I am tempted to try one but I am saving up for you know what. Keep us updated.
   
  Speaking of. I will definitely get a FXZ100 or FXZ200 but not till middle of next month. My friend will be in Japan visiting family next month and will get me a pair then. For the price of the FXZ100 on ebay I can get the FXZ200 in Japan. So we will see.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice ericp I am tempted to try one but I am saving up for you know what. Keep us updated.
> 
> Speaking of. I will definitely get a FXZ100 or FXZ200 but not till middle of next month. My friend will be in Japan visiting family next month and will get me a pair then. For the price of the FXZ100 on ebay I can get the FXZ200 in Japan. So we will see.


 
  Sounds great Dsnuts. I think one or both of us will have one of these JVCs before Xmas.


----------



## mbamg

Thanks for the frequency graphs ericp10. Now I can change my EQ settings to get rid of the overwhelming bass on the MH1cs.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  IEMs maybe.  Cans, I don't think it's possible to get 20Hz at +5.  If you look at graphs at headroom or innerfidelity the cans doing the best subbass are orthos like the Hifiman HE-400 or Audeze LCD-3--and even those just have a flat subbass, not a subbass *rise*.  That's only possible with EQ, I think.  But then EQ opens up a lot of cans to the possibility of skull pounding subbass.  The SOMiC can do it too.
   
  One trick to skull crushing subbass on portables.  Until recent revisions Poweramp on Android had a bug where if you lowered all its EQ bands, everything gets cut, EXCEPT for the subbass.  I used to get my head just about flattened by the tiny Philips SHE3580 this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





yalper said:


> what about Re-Zero?


 
   
  That's one I really want to hear.  AstralStorm claims that it is a RE0 with smoother treble.  If true that might be the ideal IEMs for me.  But they're getting discontinued...


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





mbamg said:


> Thanks for the frequency graphs ericp10. Now I can change my EQ settings to get rid of the overwhelming bass on the MH1cs.


 
   
  Overwhelming bass soo good when playing skyrim and ME2!!!!


----------



## ericp10

Frequency graphs? I don't mess with frequency graphs. lol


----------



## djvkool

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I have no way of knowing this, but based on what I have read I would think that the IE800 and the BA200 are quite close in sound signature (as close as dual dynamic and dual BA IEM can get being in the same family). Regardless, in very brief and initial impressions I must say I'm quite impressed. I wasn't in the first 20 minutes, as the sound seemed quite thin (but I know better and that dynamics need some time to blossom as I believe in burn in). Well, in about three hours of listening the sound is filling out quite nicely.
> 
> What was noticeable and impressive right off the back are the mids. I was just telling someone in an inbox how amazing and progressively forward dynamics have become in having clarity and transparency that you could only get in a BA no more than two years ago. Clarity is outstanding in the IE800's mids and vocals. The only IEM that I can think of now that the IE800 comes close to is the RE262. The RE262 beats the IE800 in soundstage (not that IE800's soundstage is too close to the listener), but I think the IE800 may be the winner in vocal details. Clarity is almost draw (sometimes the TDK edging slightly ahead, and sometimes the Hifiman). I thought the RE262, but the IE800 is beginning to reveal it's great bass. The RE262, however, still has the better, fuller and more natural drums sound at the moment, although not by that much. Strings have more emotion and depth through the RE262, but again, not by that much. I think the IE800 is going to be the bass winner. The mids are so close between these two though, except has a wider soundstage than the other. This is a very good investment for $150. The sound is nice and smooth and refined. Depth and imaging are fantastic. Okay, back to more intense listening. Oh, the TDK respondes well to amping (listening through the Fiio E10/E9 combo right now).


 
   
  hello mate - in your opinion how close is the sound to FA Tandem? as it is also a dual dynamic that focuses on the mid.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I have no way of knowing this, but based on what I have read I would think that the IE800 and the BA200 are quite close in sound signature (as close as dual dynamic and dual BA IEM can get being in the same family). Regardless, in very brief and initial impressions I must say I'm quite impressed. I wasn't in the first 20 minutes, as the sound seemed quite thin (but I know better and that dynamics need some time to blossom as I believe in burn in). Well, in about three hours of listening the sound is filling out quite nicely.
> 
> What was noticeable and impressive right off the back are the mids. I was just telling someone in an inbox how amazing and progressively forward dynamics have become in having clarity and transparency that you could only get in a BA no more than two years ago. Clarity is outstanding in the IE800's mids and vocals. The only IEM that I can think of now that the IE800 comes close to is the RE262. The RE262 beats the IE800 in soundstage (not that IE800's soundstage is too close to the listener), but I think the IE800 may be the winner in vocal details. Clarity is almost draw (sometimes the TDK edging slightly ahead, and sometimes the Hifiman). I thought the RE262, but the IE800 is beginning to reveal it's great bass. The RE262, however, still has the better, fuller and more natural drums sound at the moment, although not by that much. Strings have more emotion and depth through the RE262, but again, not by that much. I think the IE800 is going to be the bass winner. The mids are so close between these two though, except has a wider soundstage than the other. This is a very good investment for $150. The sound is nice and smooth and refined. Depth and imaging are fantastic. Okay, back to more intense listening. Oh, the TDK respondes well to amping (listening through the Fiio E10/E9 combo right now).


 
  ok you've got me interested. I love my mids very much and already like what those tdk-s are turning uot to be  how's the highs? are they well extended?
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice ericp I am tempted to try one but I am saving up for you know what. Keep us updated.
> 
> Speaking of. I will definitely get a FXZ100 or FXZ200 but not till middle of next month. My friend will be in Japan visiting family next month and will get me a pair then. For the price of the FXZ100 on ebay I can get the FXZ200 in Japan. So we will see.


 
   
  just get both. you'll be the cool kid on the forums.


----------



## mbamg

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Frequency graphs? I don't mess with frequency graphs. lol


 
   
  Oops I meant Joe Bloggs lol. I need more sleep.


----------



## cgrahams

Hey folks!  Just wanted to chime in that I received my Sony MH1C from ebay to Canada in about ten days.  Wow!  Sound amazing right out of the box with no burn in!  Love that the flat cable doesn't tangle.  Hate that the control is just below the left ear!  Functions work fine with my Samsung Focus Windows Phone 7.  I haven't tried using it to answer calls though as right now the phone is just a music player for me and doesn't have a sim/plan.  The cable is definitely fairly microphonic and could be a pain for people using them to jog etc.  A/B'd them against my Grado 225's with senn pads as well as my Panasonic RP-HTF600's and they seemed to hit a little lower bass-wise. Very easy to drive and fit really comfortably with the stock tips in my ears.   Will A/B them against my Monster Pro Coppers and Golds and my Atrio MG7's and my JVC HA-FR201's soon


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just hooked up a well worn Hifimediy Sabre dac to my Bravo Ocean Tube amp..

   
  This sound I am hearing from my tunes is crazy...Sold on the Sabre chips! Did I tell you guys how much I love my Bravo! 
   

   
  SQ is off the chain. !


----------



## sfwalcer

^ haha the Fire Phoenix don't seem to get much love from you these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dat blue ocean tube thingy is sexy as hell looking, that's alls i gots to say!
   
  edit: hmmm it goes very well with my spiffy blue Ele dac.........................not even gonna go there, my S500s and other gears already sound amazing naked, no need for all this amp/ dac nonsense!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$s


----------



## nihontoman

so, hifimediy is good right? wonder what it'll do with my fiio E6  I know it's not a sexy tube amp, but it is better than nothing...


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha the Fire Phoenix don't seem to get much love from you these days.  Dat blue ocean tube thingy is sexy as hell looking, that's alls i gots to say!
> 
> edit: hmmm it goes very well with my spiffy blue Ele dac.........................not even gonna go there, my S500s and other gears already sound amazing naked, no need for all this amp/ dac nonsense!!! :tongue_smile: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$s




^ Prolific liar


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha the Fire Phoenix don't seem to get much love from you these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I switch up every day and get blown away by another high end sound. Whats not to love in this hobby..I was correct in my assumption of how good the synergy might be with an open can using the bravo connected to the Hifimediy..I can't get my HD595s off of my head..I missed having a properly driven open can..I have never heard my HD595 sing any better.  If Joes Somic phones comes anywhere close to what I am hearing with this open sound that is gonna be a big hit. I will eventually try one out myself. For now I am focused on the JVCFXZ earphones..Got my eyes on the prize.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I switch up every day and get blown away by another high end sound. Whats not to love in this hobby..I was correct in my assumption of how good the synergy might be with an open can using the bravo connected to the Hifimediy..I can't get my HD595s off of my head..I missed having a properly driven open can..I have never heard my HD595 sing any better.  If Joes Somic phones comes anywhere close to what I am hearing with this open sound that is gonna be a big hit. *I will eventually try one out myself. For now I am focused on the JVCFXZ earphones..Got my eyes on the prize.*


 
  Forget about those crappy overpriced JVCs, these cheapos needs lovin' right now, DO IT!!! NOW! LoL What if they sound better than your HD595s??? dun dun dun...


----------



## Dsnuts

There will be a few more guys soon that will have them. They sold out of them on ebay. Will check out some impressions soon..It could be a good one.


----------



## snip3r77

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Listening to the Sabre Dac some more using my HA-S500.. The sound quality is quite excellent..Glad I made the purchase..If you end up trying one I doubt anyone will be disappointed with the sound quality. This being said. The build quality on the dac is kinda so so however.
> 
> The all plastic housing looks kinda flimsy. This is where the Ele dac is clearly the winner.. I dig the all aluminum box the Ele dac comes in. I suppose if the Hifimediy folks used an all aluminum housing it would add to the cost. So this dac is all about function over looks. Mine has what looks like a dig in the middle of the plastic housing. It looks used. lol.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can you pls help to comment on the clarity / details of the two? I have the Sabre 9018 and it's forte is clarity. Does this flow to the 9023? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Clarity is very nice on the Hifimediy. Perhaps the best out the recent finds. Now I can understand why these chips are in some very highly regarded equipment. I have been using the Hifimediy non stop to make sure I get every bit of the chip I can to give a good analysis of the sound. Today I used a combination of the Hifimdiy. My bravo tube amp which adds smoothness expands the sound and imagery with a touch of warmth output to my HD595. Just mind blowing in every way...
   
  This being said I very much enjoy my Ele dac using the same combo as well. So both have a very dreamy clean an accurate sound that are very enjoyable. The Hifimediy sounds a bit more spacious while the Ele has a fuller sound to it which also explains why it is the lesser of the 2 in spaciousness of sound.. Both are extremely enjoyable..I am listening to my Ele now using my Bravo. Damn. I can't believe how good this sounds for a $18 unit. Lol. The cost may be a joke but this is no joke my friends. This is the the biggest bang for dollar audio item I have ever had the pleasure of using. Both these do not need an amp especially the ELe  as long as you are using some decently efficient headphones and earphones..
   
  I just realized I spent not much on both these dacs and I am getting some seriously ridiculous sounds happening. With 2 different sound signatures..Call me cheap but I love the sounds that are coming out of my $18 Ele and $45 Hifimediy. Believe me fellas there is nothing cheap about the sound I am hearing. I think all you guys that are either getting the Ele or the Hifimediy or both will be impressed..If not I will question your ability to hear. Lol.


----------



## waynes world

^ Cool


----------



## 149700

hmmm... do I want a more spacious sound, or a fuller sound... decisions.. decisions.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Clarity is very nice on the Hifimediy. Perhaps the best out the recent finds. Now I can understand why these chips are in some very highly regarded equipment. I have been using the Hifimediy non stop to make sure I get every bit of the chip I can to give a good analysis of the sound. Today I used a combination of the Hifimdiy. My bravo tube amp which adds smoothness expands the sound and imagery with a touch of warmth output to my HD595. Just mind blowing in every way...
> 
> This being said I very much enjoy my Ele dac using the same combo as well. So both have a very dreamy clean an accurate sound that are very enjoyable. The Hifimediy sounds a bit more spacious while the Ele has a fuller sound to it which also explains why it is the lesser of the 2 in spaciousness of sound.. Both are extremely enjoyable..I am listening to my Ele now using my Bravo. Damn. I can't believe how good this sounds for a $18 unit. Lol. The cost may be a joke but this is no joke my friends. This is the the biggest bang for dollar audio item I have ever had the pleasure of using. Both these do not need an amp especially the ELe  as long as you are using some decently efficient headphones and earphones..
> 
> I just realized I spent not much on both these dacs and I am getting some seriously ridiculous sounds happening. With 2 different sound signatures..Call me cheap but I love the sounds that are coming out of my $18 Ele and $45 Hifimediy. Believe me fellas there is nothing cheap about the sound I am hearing. I think all you guys that are either getting the Ele or the Hifimediy or both will be impressed..If not I will question your ability to hear. Lol.


 
  Do you still love the Fire Phoenix? I've never amped headphones in my life and that was the one I was thinking about getting. But now you've pointed out these cheapos and it's very tempting. I would be using the amp with S500s and MDR-1Rs mainly once I get them. I might use it for the MH1Cs as well. I guess what I'm asking is how does the ELE compare to the Fire Phoenix?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> hello mate - in your opinion how close is the sound to FA Tandem? as it is also a dual dynamic that focuses on the mid.


 
  Sorry djvkool, but I never heard the Tandem.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> ok you've got me interested. I love my mids very much and already like what those tdk-s are turning uot to be  how's the highs? are they well extended?
> 
> just get both. you'll be the cool kid on the forums.


 
   
   
  Yes, highs are extended but not harsh. The highs are not recessed as let's say like the dual DDM earphone (which was basically all bass and mids). This is a fairly balanced earphone, but the mids get the more attention.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya say no to onboard realtek nonsense..Looking forward to your take on these my friends. I know it is cheap. In fact I want you guys to expect equally a cheap sound. Just do it. It will surprise you more. lol!
> 
> So far it is black with the most sold 53. 54
> 
> ...


 
   
  That can't be right !    ...I won a bid for 10 pcs of red last week !


----------



## Dsnuts

10 Pcs? One for every PC you own?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice ericp I am tempted to try one but I am saving up for you know what. Keep us updated.
> 
> Speaking of. I will definitely get a FXZ100 or FXZ200 but not till middle of next month. My friend will be in Japan visiting family next month and will get me a pair then. For the price of the FXZ100 on ebay I can get the FXZ200 in Japan. So we will see.


 
   
  I've just auditioned the FXZ100 (curtesy of Boleh7) a short while back.
   
  In a few words, .....I'll HAVE TO GET BOTH OF THEM !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 10 Pcs? One for every PC you own?


 
   
  LOL,    ...they're cheap enough to give away to relatives as christmas presents, especially to those who were given JVC FX40 earlier !
   
  ...Now I'm known as uncle Hi-Fi !


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Do you still love the Fire Phoenix? I've never amped headphones in my life and that was the one I was thinking about getting. But now you've pointed out these cheapos and it's very tempting. I would be using the amp with S500s and MDR-1Rs mainly once I get them. I might use it for the MH1Cs as well. I guess what I'm asking is how does the ELE compare to the Fire Phoenix?


 

 My Fire Phoenix? With my A900X. It sounds fantabulous.

  This unit is great but I believe Kiteki found one better. Should sound very similar to this unit for less. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIFI-NEW-Version-DAC-Decoder-TE7022-CS4398-24Bit-96Khz-USB-RCA-headphone-output-/140751305382?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item20c56e7aa6  The only real issue with the Fire Phoenix is the mixed QC they have. I know more than a few guys that had to return their Fire Phoenix so this other one while it will not have the same type of power that is on the Fire Phoenix. Should have just a nice sound.
   
  Now how does the Ele dac compare. Well I can say the Ele dac for it's ease of use and sound is the clear winner for value especially if it is your first foray into a great sounding DAC. Something like this Fire Phoenix is a complete DAC/AMP so a much more powerful and complete unit.. Sound wise these sound elegant. The Hifimediy dac has more in common with the sound to these than the ELe dac. Sound wise the CS4398 chip that is in this unit is somewhere in between the Hifimediy and the Ele in sound..Great spaciousness of the Hifimidey and a bit less in fullness to the Ele. So somewhere in between. All 3 having great clarity in the sound..None lacking in any way.
   
  One thing I did realize was. The Sound chip is one thing but based on how it is amped it can sound completely different in different units. I have some Op Amps that I ordered I will be switching out in the amp section on this unit to find out if I can improve the sound. Which I should be able to. We will find out soon enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I've just auditioned the FXZ100 (curtesy of Boleh7) a short while back.
> 
> In a few words, .....I'll HAVE TO GET BOTH OF THEM !


 

 I saw your impressions. Nice..I am just waiting till either prices settle or my friend who is going to Japan here soon will pick me one up. Ebay prices are stupid.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL,    ...they're cheap enough to give away to relatives as christmas presents, especially to those who were given JVC FX40 earlier !
> 
> ...Now I'm known as uncle Hi-Fi !


 
   
  Wow, you're one heck of a cool uncle!


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> I saw your impressions. Nice..I am just waiting till either prices settle or my friend who is going to Japan here soon will pick me one up. *Ebay prices are stupid.*




Agree... I'll wait till they are something like 130-140~ish and then buy them...


----------



## Omnom

Ok, as much as I love these MH1Cs they are probably just not the right IEM for me. I really really do love the sound that they produce, and musicality of it all and the vibrancy. But I am only able to hear this when I'm in a still position, and that is ever rarely. Despite the the shirt clip, and the using it as an over ear design, it still keeps on falling out of my ears. I use my IEMs on the go, and these IEMs just won't let me move without coming out. So as much as I love them I may trade them or sell them, I could always keep them just to say I have them, which I'm kind of considering, but I don't see the point in it just lying around when it could be used by someone who may suit it.
  Unfortunately I can't make a listing for some reason so if you are interested please PM or something, 
 I'm thinking of the CKS77 and FX3X as trades with extra cash perhaps, but we'll see if anyone bites first haha!
   
  If only this IEM came with the perfect cord! I would keep it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well they do make one like that it is called a E17. Recently on sale on Amazon for $112 or so.. I know we are treading on more expensive hardware. But I think we need to take these little audio devices for what they are and try not to extend them too much. These were made to use on your computers so that is what I am using them for. My Fiio E11 does an awesome job on the portable front if I need an amp on the go. To be honest getting a good dap with great sound quality is always best for portable use.* I don't like lugging around extra stuff if I don't have to if you guys know what I mean.*
> 
> My Z1060 sounds great with everything I have so I usually use that. Now when I am at my work place that is when things get a bit more interesting so far as my sources go..


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha the Fire Phoenix don't seem to get much love from you these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Strangely, I was thinking exactly the same thing while strolling with my family thru a local shopping mall and came across a unknown brand - NIA ...this on-ear headphone looks a little like the current sony offerings except that it has a micro SD card slot, NO cables and lotsa buttons and dials.
   
  The price was too low not to experiment with so I took the plunge. (found on Ebay for around $20) 

   
  Back of the package, does that looks like the Sonys to you ?

   
  The specs as stated on the sides
   
   
  Pictures of the headphones - Nicer top padding than the S500

   
  Much better stock ear padding than both JVC headphones

   
  Much lighter than the S400 even though there's steel re-inforcement in the headband

   
  Forward / backward and start / stop multi function dial

   
  Charging port and on/off switch

   
  Volume and EQ multifunction dial

   
  3.5mm jack for those who must have cables, note antenna port for superior FM reception.

   
   
  Imagine if the S500 and S400 had babies   ...the NIA MRH-8801 would be it.   slightly more bass than the S400 and better mids than the S500. I was quite amazed that something like this could sound so good.
  Construction is pretty much similar as the JVC, that is to say, good quality plasticky build.
   
  Simply load all your favourite music into a Micro SD card, plug it into the headphone and you're good to go for 12 hours. No need to worry about cables or DAP, just grab the headphones and go ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I've been enjoying these for the last couple of days and thought I'll share this find with you guys who hate having to deal with messy cables and/or easy to lose DAPs, I've also discovered that NIA makes a version that connects via bluetooth ver:2


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I saw your impressions. Nice..I am just waiting till either prices settle or my friend who is going to Japan here soon will pick me one up. Ebay prices are stupid.


 
   
  Totally agree, those Ebay sellers are just way overpriced, I'll see if I can get my sis who stays in Toyko to get them for me.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Simply load all your favourite music into a Micro SD card, plug it into the headphone and you're good to go for 12 hours. No need to worry about cables or DAP, just grab the headphones and go !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Whacky find! Thanks for sharing. I look forward to more impressions about them as time goes on.


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Imagine if the S500 and S400 had babies   ...the NIA MRH-8801 would be it.   slightly more bass than the S400 and better mids than the S500. I was quite amazed that something like this could sound so good.
> Construction is pretty much similar as the JVC, that is to say, good quality plasticky build.
> 
> Simply load all your favourite music into a Micro SD card, plug it into the headphone and you're good to go for 12 hours. No need to worry about cables or DAP, just grab the headphones and go !
> ...


 
  does the cable only go on one side and is the s400 bassy?


----------



## Dsnuts

My main concern with those headphones Ghost is. Hows the sound quality. You say it is better than the HA-S500? That is a great design but what is really important to me and I am sure others is the sound quality.

 So something was nagging at me. One of those. I seen that somewhere before nagging. This is a pic of one of those Somic headphones.
  The Somic ST-80.

  AT first I thought. They are copying Pioneer HDJ100s

   
  But then it looks a bit different. I was just browsing Amazon and Booya. I found it.
  The SONY MDR-V55

  The Chinese never copy stuff.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Strangely, I was thinking exactly the same thing while strolling with my family thru a local shopping mall and came across a unknown brand - NIA ...this on-ear headphone looks a little like the current sony offerings except that it has a micro SD card slot, NO cables and lotsa buttons and dials.
> 
> The price was too low not to experiment with so I took the plunge. (found on Ebay for around $20)
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are the mids better than the ha-s500's ath leather pad mod?
  also, amazon+tensou > ebay offerings for the fxz series. Granted, you only save 50 dollars, but it is a good save in my opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

Now this one I have seen before.

  Philips SHL8800?

  Here is an original design. I like these EARphones.


----------



## kiteki

sfwalcer said:


> edit: hmmm it goes very well with my spiffy blue Ele dac.........................not even gonna go there, my S500s and other gears already sound amazing naked, *no need for all this amp/ dac nonsense!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You can get some really amazing bookshelf speakers for around $200, so if value is a concern, like if you're a student with $300 a month to live on, then yeah, you don't need all this "DAC/Amp nonsense" and you'll find sound quality in a high-end low-priced speaker.
   
   
   


ghostfit said:


> The price was too low not to experiment with so I took the plunge. (found on Ebay for around $20)
> 
> 
> /
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for sharing.  I've thought about a MicroSD headphone with a built-in DAC/Amp for a while, but this one took it a step further with DC IN 5V, Aux in and antenna in.  I mean in a sense that is really cool, connecting your head to an electrical outlet, high-end stereo system, or roof antenna.............................
   
  NIA is a nice sounding name, except.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Is there something the Chinese don't understand, that copying means you don't sell?  Now if they hired a graphic artist for 1 day to make a new NIA logo for them, and put a good DAC in there like ES9023 and increased the price to $70 then they're onto something.
   
   
  Anyway ghostfit how does this sound on them on max volume?


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> NIA is a nice sounding name, except..............


 
  ?


----------



## kiteki

You can't see they directly copied the AIWA logo, and that NIA is only a very simple combination of soNY and aiwA?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You would figure that it would be able to but no. Once you hook up your usb to the E11 it is in charge mode and you can't use it. I don't know if you are gonna need a E11. That is unless you plan on using it on the go to amp your dap or phone. I would get your Dac first and see how you do. It is not a real necessity to use an amp with either one. Especially the Ele dac cus it has some amping going on anyways. Both will have too much volume being driven from computers.


 
   
  I feel the materialistic head-fi urge to buy something. My recent Ele DAC purchase (which I haven't got yet) and my foam tips purchase for the fdx70's has not satiated the urge. I am perilously close to either getting those Somics or the E11. I found the E11 below for a pretty decent Canadian price (not sure if it comes with the 3.5mm cable or not though):
  http://www.headphonebar.com/fiio-e11-kilimanjaro/?revpage=2#reviews
   
  Not quite sure yet if I _really need_ it or not (and it bugs me a bit that you can't listen to it while charging). I would envision using it in a mobile fashion with my SGS2 or my clip zip, but do I really want another gadget to contend with? The phone is nicely in it's holster on my belt, as is my clip zip. How does one also contend with the E11 gizmo? Could be potentially annoying. Then again, maybe I would fall in love with it and think it's the best gadget since the bread slicer.
   
  Oh well, I think I've managed to control the impulse for another day lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I feel the materialistic head-fi urge to buy something. My recent Ele DAC purchase (which I haven't got yet) and my foam tips purchase for the fdx70's has not satiated the urge. I am perilously close to either getting those Somics or the E11. I found the E11 below for a pretty decent Canadian price (not sure if it comes with the 3.5mm cable or not though):
> http://www.headphonebar.com/fiio-e11-kilimanjaro/?revpage=2#reviews
> 
> Not quite sure yet if I _really need_ it or not (and it bugs me a bit that you can't listen to it while charging). I would envision using it in a mobile fashion with my SGS2 or my clip zip, but do I really want another gadget to contend with? The phone is nicely in it's holster on my belt, as is my clip zip. How does one also contend with the E11 gizmo? Could be potentially annoying. Then again, maybe I would fall in love with it and think it's the best gadget since the bread slicer.
> ...


 

 ^ LoL, WAYNE caught the spending bug, "Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet!!!" Get the Somics forget about the stupid amp, nuff said. haha
  Your cheapo Ele is going to sound real nice and since you don't have an open headphone it makes more sense to get the Somic more. Just my 2 cents................ but it is up to you to pick which purchase button to click.


----------



## Prakhar

Why not get both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Oh head-fi


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Why not get both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As you know, you are evil!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you are going to get a FiiO amp, replace the stock cable with this one:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-to-3-5mm-plug-headphone-cable-for-headphone-amplifier-Black-cable-/280973034324?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item416b4c4354
   
  It will sound much better with this Canare cable.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL, WAYNE caught the spending bug, "Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet!!!" Get the Somics forget about the stupid amp, nuff said. haha
> Your cheapo Ele is going to sound real nice and since you don't have an open headphone it makes more sense to get the Somic more. Just my 2 cents................ but it is up to you to pick which purchase button to click.


 
   
  Your 2 cents make a lot of sense actually thanks! The Ele I'm sure will blow my auditory mind, and now that I got my laptop situated on my desk nicely, I'll probably end up listening to tune from it (and the Ele) quite a bit. And as far as mobile goes, the S500 (and xba3 and fdx70) sound awesome on my clip zip or sgs2. This is all pretty much what dsnuts was trying to tell me I think. So c'mon man, what was I thinking lol! Thanks again sf!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> If you are going to get a FiiO amp, replace the stock cable with this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-to-3-5mm-plug-headphone-cable-for-headphone-amplifier-Black-cable-/280973034324?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item416b4c4354
> 
> It will sound much better with this Canare cable.


 
   
  Thanks Alberto. I'll keep that in mind for when the E11 possesses me again


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> If you are going to get a FiiO amp, replace the stock cable with this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-to-3-5mm-plug-headphone-cable-for-headphone-amplifier-Black-cable-/280973034324?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item416b4c4354
> 
> It will sound much better with this Canare cable.


 
  LoL you're not helping his poor wallet sir!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Your 2 cents make a lot of sense actually thanks! The Ele I'm sure will blow my auditory mind, and now that I got my laptop situated on my desk nicely, I'll probably end up listening to tune from it (and the Ele) quite a bit. And as far as mobile goes, the S500 (and xba3 and fdx70) sound awesome on my clip zip or sgs2. This is all pretty much what dsnuts was trying to tell me I think. So c'mon man, what was I thinking lol! Thanks again sf!


 
   
  No problemo, who needs a stupid portable amp when you already have so many amazing portable cans. Just get your fix stationary with your Ele. Don't need to be high on the go, probably not safe anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn audio junkies!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL you're not helping his poor wallet sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  And regarding the Somics, I'm looking forward to cashforcredit's comparison to the S500. If it's anything close to the S500, but with bigger soundstage... done!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> And regarding the Somics, I'm looking forward to cashforcredit's comparison to the S500. If it's anything close to the S500, but with bigger soundstage... done!


 

 Coolios can't wait for your impressions, cuz you already know it's gonna happen. ha
   
  Just buy it now and safe yourself some time. heeeee


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> My Fire Phoenix? With my A900X. It sounds fantabulous.
> 
> This unit is great but I believe Kiteki found one better. Should sound very similar to this unit for less. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIFI-NEW-Version-DAC-Decoder-TE7022-CS4398-24Bit-96Khz-USB-RCA-headphone-output-/140751305382?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item20c56e7aa6  The only real issue with the Fire Phoenix is the mixed QC they have. I know more than a few guys that had to return their Fire Phoenix so this other one while it will not have the same type of power that is on the Fire Phoenix. Should have just a nice sound.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if I understand the difference between full and spacious. I'm pretty sure I know what full means, but I have no idea how to explain it. Would spacious mean better instrument seperation? Because that is one of my favorite aspects of sound.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Coolios can't wait for your impressions, cuz you already know it's gonna happen. ha
> 
> Just buy it now and safe yourself some time. heeeee


 
   
  Ha ha nice try... I can't be manipulated _that_ easily!
   
  Then again, those Somics _are_ only $50...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha ha nice try... I can't be manipulated _that_ easily!
> 
> Then again, those Somics _are_ only $50...


 

 And they sound like the Senni HD something somethings that cost $$$s haha. DO IT!!! NOW!


----------



## Dsnuts

Kinda like how you hear the differences in sound in eaphones. These DAC chips are all made by different manufacturers. They all give a clean stereo sound to your tunes but all have a unique take on that stereo sound. If you think about it. A Clip is not going to sound the same as a Iphone. A Cowon is not going to sound exactly like a Sony Z1060 either. All of them use different sound chips. Dac's are no different. Then you add an amp with their own properties and you can get thousands of variations on the same chip sounds.
   
  The sound of the Ele is comparable to the sound that is on a clip. Music comes full the mids are a bit more pronounced than the other chips..All of them has solid instrument separation in the sounds but the ELE sound is fuller a bit more thicker notes to your music and  more depth than the other chips while maintaining every bit of clarity of the more expensive stuff. Making this a very nice all rounder for all types of music. My titanium HD comes really close to sounding like this. Not surprising as both share a burr brown chips. Wait till you guys hear your MH1Cs using this..It will make you wonder why you need to spend more on audio stuff. Fuller, deeper, complete and easy to tune out and tune into your music.
   
  The Hifimediy sabre dac sound is similar to how my XBA-3 gives off sound..While not a full sounding as the Ele the imagery on tunes is some of the best I have heard on the dacs. A really nice textured sound. So a better sense of space in your tunes is achieved because of these traits.. Add a small amp to the mix and you got one heck of a high end sound. Sense of space is easier to hear because of how clean the sound is for one and how great the imagery is for your tunes..This sound is fantastic for open cans and earphones that have a wider stage I think will maximize this sound trait from a Sabre chip. Smooth, clean, textured.. Just a beautiful sound.  
   
  The Cirrus Logic chip in my Fire Phoenix is in between the 2 mentioned here. It has that great clean imagery of the Sabre Chip, Just a step back from them perhaps but has a nice proper fullness to the sounds that is also on the Ele dac. But I don't know how much of the sound traits I am hearing is due to the Amp portion of it. In any case. Extended, dynamic, soulful and immersive
   
  My recent cheapo Ha-Info dac actually sounds great as well but I have to admit it is trying to be what the sabre chip does but falls a bit short. This also gives a nice spacious sound but lacks the smoothness of the sabre chip.  This one will be my Op amp rolling test bed as I read many a guys got some really nice results using different op amps on this one. For the guys that don't know. I can change the output sound on these just by taking out the stock chip and throwing in one of these. This will be my first time changing out Op amps so this should be interesting.


----------



## kiteki

Nice write-up there.  I agree the Cirrus CS4398 sound is clean like the Sabre but with a bit more texture and shimmer I think.
   
  What you can do while waiting for your chips if you want is swap the JRC4556 and LM4562 in your Fire Phoenix for fun.  I'm pretty sure the LM is driving the line-out and JRC the headphone, so then their tasks are switched.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> does the cable only go on one side and is the s400 bassy?


 
   
  Yes, on the NIA, the detachable cable with 3.5mm jack goes to the left side only, they are also more bassy than the S400
  Quote: 





kiteki said:


> You can't see they directly copied the AIWA logo, and that NIA is only a very simple combination of soNY and aiwA?


 
   
  Pardon my Doh moment, but I still don't get it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Now this one I have seen before.
> 
> Philips SHL8800?
> 
> Here is an original design. I like these EARphones.


 
   
  You got eagle's eyes, I rushed out to a nearby audio shop to check and indeed the NIA are a copy of the SHL8800 but other than the physical headphones all similiarities ends there.
  The Philips are strictly headphones with a wimpy cable permenantly attached, the chinese took that design (or rather copied it) and throw in a MP3 DAP, FM tuner, cable attachment and a Micro SD card reader and is selling the whole shebang at one third the price of the barebones Philips; refer:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180981856132?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Headband-headphones-Exchangeable-ear-shell-patterns-SHL8800-New-/250893725136?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a6a6e6dd0
   
  Straight out of box, I wasn't surprised that they sounded like cheap china headphones, 24hrs of burn later they were comparable to my S400    .....but what I was really surprised with is how they sound now after I manage to get hold of an OFC inter-connect cable (have not used that term for decades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and plug into my usual sources.
  Listening to some of my tracks I am able to hear a 3D imaging of the instruments playing which I have never gotten from either of the JVCs, I can sense not only the notes moving from left to right but also forward, backwards, up and down. Bass now goes as deep as the S500 with much better mids.
  If I may describe the sound signature I would say they are just like a headphone version of the SHE3580 but with more forward mids. (no wonder they sounded familiar) In many ways they are also like the MH1C but with a different signature.
   
  DSnuts, I am as amazed by the price/performance ratio of these headphones as you are with the ELE DAC.


----------



## kiteki

ghostfit said:


> Pardon my Doh moment, but I still don't get it ?


 
   
  Look at the NIA logo and the AIWA logo, www.aiwa.com


----------



## Dsnuts

Well if this ups worker is delivering I am buying.

  Will check one out. They are so cheap. Lol. We all know young blonde girls deliver them cheap headphones. This alone is worth the $18..Will try it out with my equally cheap Ele dac.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yes, on the NIA, the detachable cable with 3.5mm jack goes to the left side only, they are also more bassy than the S400
> 
> Pardon my Doh moment, but I still don't get it ?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey Ghost is this Holy Serpent HD900 the same as the NIA cans??? Looks very similar, but I can't seem to find the NIA ones on Tmall or taobao for some reason.
  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.UaeUVE&id=16151413944&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
   
  Not really sure what a OFC inter-connect cable is, care to link me to some on ebay or something? Thanks!


----------



## soil111

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Ghostfit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You got eagle's eyes, I rushed out to a nearby audio shop to check and indeed the NIA are a copy of the SHL8800 but other than the physical headphones all similiarities ends there.
> The Philips are strictly headphones with a wimpy cable permenantly attached, the chinese took that design (or rather copied it) and throw in a MP3 DAP, FM tuner, cable attachment and a Micro SD card reader and is selling the whole shebang at one third the price of the barebones Philips; refer:
> ...


 
  Hi Ghostfit, did I read right that you imply this thing has a SQ on par with S400 and S500 and actually better in some way, but with a MP3 DAP, FM tuner, cable attachment and a Micro SD card reader and cost less than S400? I have non of the above and consider buying one of this. Since you have all of them, do you recommend or not this over S400 and S500? at least performance/ price wise?
   
  Thanks for the input.


----------



## mochill

Just got the gr07 bass edition and all i can say is :0.......bass is very organic sounding, mids are foward and clear, treble is smooth and sound stage is very wide and erie sounding.....very impressed so far....next on my list fxz200


----------



## eke2k6

I borrowed back my FX40 early this morning to use while studying just out of pure curiosity and man, I forgot just how good those things sound, especially at low volumes.
   
  Honestly, the next time I see a "what should I buy" thread, I'll just tell them to buy a MH1C and FX40, and run for the hills far away from this site.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I borrowed back my FX40 early this morning to use while studying just out of pure curiosity and man, I forgot just how good those things sound, especially at low volumes.
> 
> Honestly, the next time I see a "what should I buy" thread, I'll just tell them to buy a MH1C and FX40, and run for the hills far away from this site.


 
   
  Lol! So true. And in my case, since I already have the xba-3 and fdx70 (and I think they are both fantastic), I really should be running for those same hills lol!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! So true. And in my case, since I already have the xba-3 and fdx70 (and I think they are both fantastic), I really should be running for those same hills lol!


 
   
  I fear it's too late for us...


----------



## Selenium

Hey guys -- I iz lovin' the MH1C! My Ele should nearly be here.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just discovered how needlessly complicated it is to try n order something from Japan. Wow. Buy.com you have to do some type of bank transfer. Amazon Japan will not accept the forwarding address that was given to me from Tenso. Proper name! Should be called Tension forward to you service.


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just got the gr07 bass edition and all i can say is :0.......bass is very organic sounding, mids are foward and clear, treble is smooth and sound stage is very wide and erie sounding.....very impressed so far....next on my list fxz200


 

  cool. I have been searching for ages on comparison between teh bass edition and the regular one. Only found one and even that was not too revealing.
  Would you do some comparisons?


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just picked up the MH1Cs and they should be arriving between the 10th and the 12th. Can't wait!


----------



## ericp10

Strange. I've purchase on Amazon Japan before using a Tenso address. Did you register a new account with Amazon Japan?
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just discovered how needlessly complicated it is to try n order something from Japan. Wow. Buy.com you have to do some type of bank transfer. Amazon Japan will not accept the forwarding address that was given to me from Tenso. Proper name! Should be called Tension forward to you service.


----------



## mingamo

In response to the SOMiC guys, i went on their website, and found this: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-MM163-headset-gaming-headset-DJ-music-headphones-Free-Shipping-Game-headset-Computer-Headset-HiFi/520734236.html
   
  Says it has the same driver specs, and it appears to have a metal body, along with "studio monitor" labeling.
   
  Who knows, maybe its more flat, and built better?? 
   
  EDIT: nevermind, its closed back


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just discovered how needlessly complicated it is to try n order something from Japan. Wow. Buy.com you have to do some type of bank transfer. Amazon Japan will not accept the forwarding address that was given to me from Tenso. Proper name! Should be called Tension forward to you service.


 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Strange. I've purchase on Amazon Japan before using a Tenso address. Did you register a new account with Amazon Japan?


 
  Maybe he made an error in typing the address. I got confused the first time I tried putting the address, but then it worked as soon as I followed EXACTLY how tenso instructed it. I think there is some setting in amazon japan that you have to change in order for it to accept Tenso? I'll take al ook in that.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Maybe he made an error in typing the address. I got confused the first time I tried putting the address, but then it worked as soon as I followed EXACTLY how tenso instructed it. I think there is some setting in amazon japan that you have to change in order for it to accept Tenso? I'll take al ook in that.


 
   
  X2


----------



## ericp10

I'll order on Friday.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Look at the NIA logo and the AIWA logo, www.aiwa.com


 
   
  AH !   ...now it makes perfect sense !    ...I didn't think Aiwa has got a logo.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well if this ups worker is delivering I am buying.
> 
> Will check one out. They are so cheap. Lol. We all know young blonde girls deliver them cheap headphones. This alone is worth the $18..Will try it out with my equally cheap Ele dac.


 
   
  LOL, the power of suggestive marketing.
  Can't wait to hear your take on them (the headphones!) they most certainly won't replace your UE6000 or even the S500, but they're one heck of a load of features for the asking price.  
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey Ghost is this Holy Serpent HD900 the same as the NIA cans??? Looks very similar, but I can't seem to find the NIA ones on Tmall or taobao for some reason.
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.UaeUVE&id=16151413944&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
> 
> Not really sure what a OFC inter-connect cable is, care to link me to some on ebay or something? Thanks!


 
   
  Wassup bro, at first I thought you were ribbing me with that Holy Serpent headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but holy cow !   ....that's what they're really called !   ...not very sure if they have the same components inside but 1've got a strong hunch they're all the same OEM product. You got me eyeing that white set.
   
  OFC refers to Oxygen Free Copper used in the manufacturing of high end speakers connection cables, nowaday, every piece of audio cables claims to be OFC, if you google 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable, you'll get a list that cost anything from $3 to $3,000.
  .....and I don't care what anyone says, good quality cables matters when it comes to analog signals.
  Quote: 





soil111 said:


> Hi Ghostfit, did I read right that you imply this thing has a SQ on par with S400 and S500 and actually better in some way, but with a MP3 DAP, FM tuner, cable attachment and a Micro SD card reader and cost less than S400? I have non of the above and consider buying one of this. Since you have all of them, do you recommend or not this over S400 and S500? at least performance/ price wise?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


 
   
  Yes, you've read right, I prefer their mids over the S500 and their bass over the S400, they're sort of in between the JVCs, certainly NOT an upgrade but a sidegrade. The S500's bass are more impressive but they do kinda sideline the mids a little for me, the S400 mids are distinctive, flows well with the treble but the bass doesn't excite as much. I feel bassheads would prefer the S500 and trebleheads will go for the S400 instead.
  Actually I'm quite surprised by their bass, different from the sounds produced by Carbon nanotube drivers but just as deep and satisfying, if you liked the Philip's SHE3580's bass, you would not be disappointed with the bass produced by these.
   
  When I'm leaving the house, they're the ones I'll grab along due not only to the convenience of worrying about losing a small DAP and wrestling with the cables, but their lightweight, low price and relatively smaller size are big factors.
   
  The S400 at $25 are great value for money but these have a much higher performance/price ratio considering that you're getting a MP3 player and FM tuner thrown in as well, the fact that you can change out the audio cable easily, should you choose to use another audio source factors highly too. 
   
  Incidentally, a few points to note for those considering purchasing one:
   
  1) If you got a XXXL nogger, you're out of luck, the head band does not have very much extension, I've got an average large head and I have to extend fully the headband for a nice fit.
  The S500/S400 extension are at about 60% to fit me.
   
  2) The SQ from the build in MP3 player cannot compare to Aux in from a Sansa Clip Zip (but to be fair they're playing 256 kbps MP3 files compared to Wav files)
   
  3) Open box sounds like crap, 24hrs of burn sounds much better, singing full song 100hrs later and seems a little better playing thru the aux in.


----------



## Brandon7s

So, that new ELE DAC sounds really interesting... can anyone compare it to the FiiS E10? I know the ELE doesn't have an integrated amp, like the E10, but since I rarely ever crank that thing up past #2 anyways, I don't think that'd be a problem.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I borrowed back my FX40 early this morning to use while studying just out of pure curiosity and man, I forgot just how good those things sound, *especially at low volumes.*
> 
> Honestly, the next time I see a "what should I buy" thread, I'll just tell them to buy a MH1C and FX40, and run for the hills far away from this site.


 
   
  HAHAHA,   they both got *slow bass* ,  so .. you know...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Fx40, at low volumes, they are very nice sounding iems for what they are/price.


----------



## rickdohc

Gohst, i cant find those Nia Phones on ebay or amazon.


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





brandon7s said:


> So, that new ELE DAC sounds really interesting... can anyone compare it to the FiiS E10? I know the ELE doesn't have an integrated amp, like the E10, but since I rarely ever crank that thing up past #2 anyways, I don't think that'd be a problem.


 
   
  Petition: Dsnuts to purchase a FiiO E10 for comparison to all his current and future DACs!!!


----------



## dflock

Anyone else having a hell of a time getting ele dac to work? i have windows 7 and it cant install driver correctly or when it does it says dac is non functioning. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. I have to plug it in and unplug it several times... i think i have a dud.


----------



## Zelda

tried other usb ports?


----------



## LaRzZa

If anyone in Europe who want to buy a pair of white NIA MRH-8801 so check these.


----------



## soil111

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yes, you've read right, I prefer their mids over the S500 and their bass over the S400, they're sort of in between the JVCs, certainly NOT an upgrade but a sidegrade. The S500's bass are more impressive but they do kinda sideline the mids a little for me, the S400 mids are distinctive, flows well with the treble but the bass doesn't excite as much. I feel bassheads would prefer the S500 and trebleheads will go for the S400 instead.
> Actually I'm quite surprised by their bass, different from the sounds produced by Carbon nanotube drivers but just as deep and satisfying, if you liked the Philip's SHE3580's bass, you would not be disappointed with the bass produced by these.
> 
> When I'm leaving the house, they're the ones I'll grab along due not only to the convenience of worrying about losing a small DAP and wrestling with the cables, but their lightweight, low price and relatively smaller size are big factors.
> ...


 
  Thank you Ghostfit! very informative and tempting! Now since you brought up the SQ of the built in MP3 player. How bad when compare to Sansa clip? how does it compare to typical PC sound card? I can feed a good source when at home, but for on the go, if it's decent enough compare to PC sound card, that's good enough.
   
  By the way, I really love my SHE3580.
   
  Thank you !


----------



## mochill

I'll need to burn in the bass edition for 300hrs before comparing so it will be a while


----------



## dflock

zelda said:


> tried other usb ports?




Yes, tried several usb ports. Same issue. Windows7 just doesnt recognize the dac very well. I have uninstalled and reinstalled generic usb audio drivers multiple times but still have same problem. Boo!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





brandon7s said:


> So, that new ELE DAC sounds really interesting... can anyone compare it to the FiiS E10? *I know the ELE doesn't have an integrated amp*, like the E10, but since I rarely ever crank that thing up past #2 anyways, I don't think that'd be a problem.


 
   
  Try telling that to the ELE DACs, they certainly sounds like they have some sort of amp built in.
   
  Quote: 





dflock said:


> Anyone else having a hell of a time getting ele dac to work? i have windows 7 and it can install driver correctly or when it does it says dac is non functioning. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. I have plug it in and plug it several times... i think i have a dud.


 
   
  Nope, mine just arrived. Plugged it into the laptop (Windows 7) and the drivers installed themselves, I just had to select USB sound card as the default sound device and they started singing.
   
  I thought I ordered a single Black unit....
   

   
   
  ....but they send a blue unit instead, just as well because the blue looks much better in person and they MATCHES the bunch of blue cables I got locally.
   

   
   
  Once again, DSnuts is right !  this thing shouldn't be sounding SO damn good for what they cost !
  it improved every phones I threw at it, those awaiting theirs can expect your soundstage to widen up and I don't mean room size wide, I mean concert hall size wide. Bass, mids and highs all gain 15% - 20% fuller body and clarity.
  This thing must have some sort of amp built in as I had to reduce volume down to 25% on the taskbar volume and 20% on the player apps, I had the S500 laying around so that was the first to be plugged in and now I can understand why some guys are saying that the S500 are sibilance, the boosted bass sounds so good until you get caught unaware by the parts with the spiky trebles and you scramble for the volume slider. 
   
  Currently the MH1C are plugged in and I have not stopped listerning since 3 hours ago, even as I type this, the ELE open up a side of the MH1C I have not heard before. 
   
  Can't wait to try out the other phones to see how they synergize with this incredible little ELE DAC.


----------



## daveyostrow

...excellent


----------



## dflock

Yeah, i def think there is something wrong with my dac. I cant believe they just shipped it in an envelope with out wrapping it in bubble wrap or something. I think the pcb has issues. Sometimes it works, then stops and audio program hangs and then "usb audio device" disappears from system devices.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Gohst, i cant find those Nia Phones on ebay or amazon.


 
   
  Neither can I, but the local store had 3 version of the same NIA product, the MRH8801 which is what I got, the MRH8803 same thing but with spare stickers so you could 'bling' your phones ...some info herescroll down to see the pictures) http://list.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Goods/Goods.aspx?goodscode=405804993&search_keyword=fm
  and a bluetooth enabled version which looks like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180981856132?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
   
  Here's the only review I could find on them:http://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2012/06/useful-consumer-review.html
   
  Bro sfwalcer found them under another OEM brand   ...Holy Serpent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.UaeUVE&id=16151413944&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
   
  Quote: 





larzza said:


> If anyone in Europe who want to buy a pair of white NIA MRH-8801 so check these.


 
   
  I thought the Whites looks good until I saw that they were also available in Red/black (Scroll down): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/40-pics-HI-FI-Headphone-MP3-Player-With-FM-Radio-Mic-Earphone-Card-Reader-Micro-SD/626309011.html
   
  Quote: 





soil111 said:


> Thank you Ghostfit! very informative and tempting! Now since you brought up the SQ of the built in MP3 player. How bad when compare to Sansa clip? how does it compare to typical PC sound card? I can feed a good source when at home, but for on the go, if it's decent enough compare to PC sound card, that's good enough.
> 
> By the way, I really love my SHE3580.
> 
> Thank you !


 
   
  Just checked, the built in MP3 player is just as good as the Sansa clip playing the same 256kbps MP3 files. Note that the built in player does not support Wav, only MP3 files up to 320KBPS.
   
  I do not like listening to raw output from generic on board PC sound cards, they sound too synthetic and raw, the built in player is much better compared to generic PC sound cards.
  I just received the ELE DAC and this provides a decent audiophile level listening experience using the PC/Laptop as a DAP.
   
  Playing thru the ELE, I was A/Bing the S500 and 8801 earlier, initial thoughts were that the 8801 sucks big time with the ELE DAC, The S500 were loud to the point that the trebles was giving me problems and I had to reduce the volume, plugging the 8801 in next I was really disappointed with the SQ, that lovely bass has gone recessed, the mids gone flat and the treble lost it's spackle, not even a shadow to the S500.
  Foolishly, I realise that the volume wasn't equalize to the S500 due to their rather balanced response, upon increasing the volume the 8801 came back on full song and oh what a glorious song it was.
  I was surprised how much I could increase the volume without the sounds getting distorted or the trebles spikes killing my ears. I think the 8801 phones has higher impedences then the S500, they certainly needed a much higher volume in order to match the S500.
   
  So I learnt a few lessons today:
   
  1) A cheap DAC does not mean low quality sound.
   
  2) 8801 needs higher volume to sound their best compared to CNT S500.
   
  3) Phones with a balanced FR can fool you into thinking they just as loud as a V signature phone at the same volume setting.
   
  4) CNT drivers CAN be sibilance depending on your setup. (really! ....I never had anything sharp poke my eardrums til today !)


----------



## Dsnuts

You have to go into your sound option in controls. Select it and look at what your output sound is on. The Ele dac uses a generic driver and it will say (Speaker ,working ) instead of Ele dac.. Select it and go into select advanced and then select the 16 bit 48000Hz DVD quality.  Test. If you hear some chimes when selecting test that means you are hearing the Ele dac. 
   
  Glad you got them Ghost. Much like all electronics. I would use the Ele for a while to get max sound out of the chip..Not a real necessity but I would run some music on the dac overnight maybe to burn in a headphone..It seems to help the chip come out in full.


----------



## Dsnuts

C.A.N.T                                                   W.A.I.T.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## putente

When will they arrive?


----------



## Dsnuts

Next week if I am lucky maybe a week n half


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You have to go into your sound option in controls. Select it and look at what your output sound is on. The Ele dac uses a generic driver and it will say (Speaker ,working ) instead of Ele dac.. Select it and go into select advanced and then select the 16 bit 48000Hz DVD quality.  Test. If you hear some chimes when selecting test that means you are hearing the Ele dac.
> 
> Glad you got them Ghost. Much like all electronics. I would use the Ele for a while to get max sound out of the chip..Not a real necessity but I would run some music on the dac overnight maybe to burn in a headphone..It seems to help the chip come out in full.


 
   
  Yeah, I was in the control panel making those changes. At one point I got the ELE to be recognized as "Speakers" and then made them my primary sound device. Worked for a bit then the next time I plugged them in it crapped out. Just plugged them in again after a clean reboot and now they are working just fine. I just got a monoprice usb cable in and am using that. Its just strange, sometimes I have to try connecting it several times til it is recognized by windows. Not a great sign, but the sound I do hear when I hear it, is great!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya not bad for $18 no?


----------



## cgrahams

Wow, the more I listen to the M1HC, the more I'm enjoying them!  I just jumped on the ELE DAC bandwagon too and ordered one.   I assume that besides my laptop the ELE would also improve the sound when listening on my ipad and my phone as well?  Anyone do any listening via their Ipad2 or Samsung Focus(windows phone7)?  Recommendations regarding improving the quality from these would be appreciated!


----------



## Dsnuts

Good call on the Ele with your MH1C. Actually this being a relatively new discovery. You will have to experiment with your phones and Ipad to see how well it works. Not enough guys have them yet and I have only used it on my Laptop so I am sure we will get a good idea of what devices the Ele dac will work on here soon enough.


----------



## kiteki

dsnuts said:


> Next week if I am lucky maybe a week n half


 
   
   
   
  Lol, I'm looking forward to your take on those behemoth IEM's.
   
   
  I can imagine a stranger wearing them on a train, with this huge "JVC" circle outside of each ear, and knocking his head furiously to the music..........


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like Danny Bai will be the first to get them..I am so ready for something NEW. You know. I know these aren't necessarily budget but If they sound as good as I think they will the cost to get a pair will be worth every cent.. As painful as it was using Tension forwarding service. I managed to figure out how it works. I had to test it out if only to get stuff in the future. Plus I would rather pay a bit extra for someone to handle items for me rather than give them RAVENs that are Ebay sellers my money..


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Looks like Danny Bai will be the first to get them..I am so ready for something NEW. You know. I know these aren't necessarily budget but If they sound as good as I think they will the cost to get a pair will be worth every cent.. As painful as it was using Tension forwarding service. I managed to figure out how it works. I had to test it out if only to get stuff in the future. Plus I would rather pay a bit extra for someone to handle items for me rather than give them *RAVENs that are Ebay sellers my money*..


 
  Hey! Not all ebay sellers are bad, . There are korean IPS monitors that cost $350 for a 1440p resolution. HOWEVER, they are jacking the prices up and I hope it is not because of their sales quota....


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Looks like Danny Bai will be the first to get them..I am so ready for something NEW. You know. I know these aren't necessarily budget but If they sound as good as I think they will the cost to get a pair will be worth every cent.. As painful as it was using Tension forwarding service. I managed to figure out how it works. I had to test it out if only to get stuff in the future. Plus I would rather pay a bit extra for someone to handle items for me rather than give them RAVENs that are Ebay sellers my money..


 
  Dude, I wanna hear your impressions so bad! Ever since I heard of these IEMs I've been very interested. Although it's not a cheap price tag, depending on the impressions I might have to pick these babies up. Everyone was right, this forum is going to kill my wallet.


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya not bad for $18 no?


 
   
  Not a single complaint. Thumbs up. I was really really tempted to jump on the fiio e10 deal for $44. But now that the ELE works im good till I look into a good tube amp. I used to run tubes in my car stereo system, such a great non-fatiguing sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

I expect the FXZ100 to be the value winner of the 2 earphones but there was no way I was gonna not get the FXZ200. Oh yea I will give my thoughts on both as I am sure Danny will when he gets his pair in a few days on the FXZ thread but I will post my impressions on this thread. Cus I fully expect these to be a discovery. I am more excited for these than you guys can imagine..I just hope it was worth the money to get them. That is all I ask.


----------



## kiteki

A picture can say 1000 words, well this one only says two ...
   
   


Spoiler: JVC%20advertising



 





   


   
   
  The guy on the left is like
   
  "Yeah I made these bitch whatcha gonna do whatcha gonna do"
   
  the guy on the right is like...
   
*"..."*
   




   
   
   
_"Ahem, let me introduce the 3 driver concept, you see these drums here, when you turn on the inner-ear headphones, they become... ahem..."_
   




   
   
   




   
   
TAIKO RAVE
   
NTS NTS NTS NTS


----------



## Selenium

Got my Ele. Going to put it through its paces tomorrow at work.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





selenium said:


> Got my Ele. Going to put it through its paces tomorrow at work.


 
  No Nooww soldier! MH1C needs it's source. Plus you gotta work in your Ele dac. Lol. Burn in your MH1C using it. Trust me. Try it.


----------



## Dsnuts

See why can't the western world be more excited about JVCs newest I suppose it will be up to us to raise the hype to a nice level once they are in the proper hands.
   
  I just had a thought. So if there is sub chamber happening in the ass end of the earphones. I can only imagine how movie watching can be with these. THX? Personal sub woofer.. If it has a nice wide stage probably really good for gaming too..


----------



## WNBC

Availability is key issue here.  Maybe it is.  Will it be offered here_ eventually_?  
  Where can people in the US buy them other than from third party resellers (warranty?) on Amazon with no reputation/bad ratings and then there is Ebay?
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See why can't the western world be more excited about JVCs newest I suppose it will be up to us to raise the hype to a nice level once they are in the proper hands.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is the risk involved in using 3rd party vendors and even a bigger risk if one uses a forwarding service like I did. The risks of trying things out unknown.I have no idea if JVC plans on releasing these to the us.. Usually higher end items from JVC don't get a world wide release which is a weird business model..


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> A picture can say 1000 words, well this one only says two ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol kiteki...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  so it turns into 3 crazy girls + 1 one on the side waiting for her turn


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> <snip>
> 
> Glad you got them Ghost. Much like all electronics. I would use the Ele for a while to get max sound out of the chip..Not a real necessity but I would run some music on the dac overnight maybe to burn in a headphone..It seems to help the chip come out in full.


 
   
  No, I am the one who is glad to have got them ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...thanks for the recommend, DSnuts scores another one.
  I agree on the burning part, could have sworn the SQ got better 2 hrs into using them.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good call on the Ele with your MH1C. Actually this being a relatively new discovery. You will have to experiment with your phones and Ipad to see how well it works. Not enough guys have them yet and I have only used it on my Laptop so I am sure we will get a good idea of what devices the Ele dac will work on here soon enough.


 
   
  The Ele / MH1C synergy works like magic for me.... IMO, all those who liked the MH1C in the raw SHOULD rush out and order a Ele immediately !!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> No, I am the one who is glad to have got them !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No ghost it is ALL mental burn-in, your mind is just playing tricks on you. You have gone loony bin.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No ghost it is ALL mental burn-in, your mind is just playing tricks on you. You have gone loony bin.


 
  +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  yeah, If I ever get the fxz series, it will be the 100, not the 200.


----------



## Dsnuts

Shipped. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Shipped. Fingers crossed.


 
  pls pls pls delete THAT


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Shipped. Fingers crossed.



 
 What day shipping did you choose from amazon?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol!


 
  phew! thanks, sir! (this thread is not only bad for the wallet, also for the stomach, specially when having dinner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> What day shipping did you choose from amazon?


 

 Standard shipping to tenso..With Japanese efficiency we are talking today they should get it. I am waiting for the email.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zelda said:


> phew! thanks, sir! (this thread is not only bad for the wallet, also for the stomach, specially when having dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  it's also not safe for work - that other thread about iem insertion depth just popped up at the worst time today...


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> it's also not safe for work - that other thread about iem insertion depth just popped up at the worst time today...


 
  wont even ask for details. i need to go to sleep soon, and dont wanna have night'ear'mares


----------



## mochill

Hey dsnuts the z player has a sofware update which makes it isc now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I will have to upgrade to it to get flac happenen. If you guys own a HA-S500. On that thread there was somewhat of an announcement. Go check it. First ever clip n S500 pic for cheapo buds contest. Corny yes but hopefully something a bit interactive among the guys on that thread. If that goes over well I might have to do more of em.. If you got them you gotta do it. Cuz I will be giving away some cheapos and maybe a mystery top prize. Mysterious..


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No ghost it is ALL mental burn-in, your mind is just playing tricks on you. You have gone loony bin.


 
   
  Lol,    ...for less than $20, you don't know what you're missing, bro. I'll gladly pay $100 just for the way they expand the soundstage of every phones I plug into them.
   
  nvm... sometimes, it's better to stay ignorant, your wallet will love you for it !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Lol,    ...for less than $20, you don't know what you're missing, bro. I'll gladly pay $100 just for the way they expand the soundstage of every phones I plug into them.
> 
> nvm... sometimes, it's better to stay ignorant, your wallet will love you for it !


 

 LoL wayyy to late this lil' bugger is already on its way, ordered on the 21st of last month. Gonna be joining you'll in this crazy dac funnzies real soon!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Lol,    ...for less than $20, you don't know what you're missing, bro. I'll gladly pay $100 just for the way they expand the soundstage of every phones I plug into them.
> 
> nvm... sometimes, it's better to stay ignorant, your wallet will love you for it !


 
   
  You must be talking about the ele dac. Therefore, you're killing me.... I ordered mine a week ago, and ever since then I've been preparing for it's imminent arrival by using my laptop as a source (way more often than I used to). But, not having the ele dac hooked up to it is now driving me crazy lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL wayyy to late this lil' bugger is already on its way, ordered on the 21st of last month. Gonna be joining you'll in this crazy dac funnzies real soon!!!


 
   
  Uhhh! 21st of Nov and you still haven't received it???  No way I'm gonna survive...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Uhhh! 21st of Nov and you still haven't received it???  No way I'm gonna survive...


 

 LoL i didn't even get a ship notice yet. You're gonna die from thirst. Poor guy.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL i didn't even get a ship notice yet. You're gonna die from thirst. Poor guy.


 
   
  Huh? You mean that you didn't get the same "Your item is marked as shipped" email notification that I got the day after I ordered mine? Ooops!
   
  You must have just missed the email man. I _really_ don't want to have to rub in getting my ele dac before you do. Or do I????


----------



## 149700

To DSNUTS,
   
  If I never plan on using an open headphone and only using closed HPs or IEMs, would you still recommend the Sabre over the Ele dac? Trying to save my money so I am wondering if the upgrade is worth it. =)


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow Ghost. You seem to really enjoy that Ele dac..I knew it would be a hit but I had no idea..Glad your digging that $18 sound. Lol. Who would have ever thought. The truth is it kinda makes sense. Those sound chips in DACs really don't cost much. And if you get a smart Chines guy with the bright idea to make a nice cheap dac that sounds great using a real minimum design that more than does the job. You get the Ele which guys will be completely surprised about once they hear it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Huh? You mean that you didn't get the same "Your item is marked as shipped" email notification that I got the day after I ordered mine? Ooops!
> 
> You must have just missed the email man. I _really_ don't want to have to rub in getting my ele dac before you do. Or do I????


 

 No??? Should i be concerned? But i am not that thirsty like you. heeee
   

   
  ^ WAYNE


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> To DSNUTS,
> 
> If I never plan on using an open headphone and only using closed HPs or IEMs, would you still recommend the Sabre over the Ele dac? Trying to save my money so I am wondering if the upgrade is worth it. =)


 
  Good question. The truth is the Hifimidey sounds great with everything. Now I also noticed that I am getting even a better sound if I hook this Dac to a small amp. Be it a E11 or something like my Bravo which sounds unbelievable using the Hifimediy.
   
  I can say it is completely worth the money spent. I doubt you will hear anything that sounds this good for this price. It sounds great just out of the 3.5 jack but using a small amp it becomes a supernova of awesomeness...
   
  If you want to just get your feet wet. The Ele is amazing. Either way you will definitely get your money worth in sound and thensome. $18 is so cheap. I would try one first and later on you can get the Hifimediy. The fact that is uses a more refined chip for sound you know you will get another sound which is nice. It is like getting a FX3X and then getting a XB90EX later. Both different sounding and not the same. Both completely worth the experience.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No??? Should i be concerned? But i am not that thirsty like you. heeee
> 
> 
> 
> ^ WAYNE


 
   
  Wayne. Pegged.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL wayyy to late this lil' bugger is already on its way, ordered on the 21st of last month. Gonna be joining you'll in this crazy dac funnzies real soon!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You must be talking about the ele dac. Therefore, you're killing me.... I ordered mine a week ago, and ever since then I've been preparing for it's imminent arrival by using my laptop as a source (way more often than I used to). But, not having the ele dac hooked up to it is now driving me crazy lol!


 
   
  Now, now, ladies, don't forget to buy a good piece of usb printer cable to go with your soon to be delivered ELE DAC.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL i didn't even get a ship notice yet. You're gonna die from thirst. Poor guy.


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Huh? You mean that you didn't get the same "Your item is marked as shipped" email notification that I got the day after I ordered mine? Ooops!
> 
> You must have just missed the email man. I _really_ don't want to have to rub in getting my ele dac before you do. Or do I????


 
   
  Lol !   ...*sfwalcer,* must have been your earlier posts about DACs and amps being mental that did it !    ...the vender you ordered those DAC must have been reading Head'Fi !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow Ghost. You seem to really enjoy that Ele dac..I knew it would be a hit but I had no idea..Glad your digging that $18 sound. Lol. Who would have ever thought. The truth is it kinda makes sense. Those sound chips in DACs really don't cost much. And if you get a smart Chines guy with the bright idea to make a nice cheap dac that sounds great using a real minimum design that more than does the job. You get the Ele which guys will be completely surprised about once they hear it.


 
  I most certainly am ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...the fact that they're only $18 for the improvement to SQ makes them even sweeter. Of course they don't compare to what's coming out from high end Marantz or Onkyo audiophiles amps (apples and Oranges) but I think they're golden for budget fi.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Lol !   ...*sfwalcer,* must have been your earlier posts about DACs and amps being mental that did it !    ...the vender you ordered those DAC must have been reading Head'Fi !


 

 I know ghost it's a conspiracy against me, i tell you!!! I better get it before thirsty WAYNE or else.


----------



## fba0861

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow Ghost. You seem to really enjoy that Ele dac..I knew it would be a hit but I had no idea..Glad your digging that $18 sound. Lol. Who would have ever thought. The truth is it kinda makes sense. Those sound chips in DACs really don't cost much. And if you get a smart Chines guy with the bright idea to make a nice cheap dac that sounds great using a real minimum design that more than does the job. You get the Ele which guys will be completely surprised about once they hear it.


 
  Just arrived! Doing an A/B with my "soundflowered" headphone out from the iMac. Two words, SOUNDSTAGE and CLARITY... wow! 
   
  Has anybody tried this with the Galaxy S3?  I don't have an OTG cable at the moment.
   
  Dsnuts, thanks a lot for this! Time to get a good portable amp.


----------



## volly

Hi Ds, check this out...
   
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12AU7-JRC4556-Valve-driven-cmoy-RA-1-headphone-amplifier-real-tube-warm-sound-/200807704603?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item2ec112681b
   
  I've just bought one, should be interesting!!
   

  What do you think?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

  Looks pretty awesome, this fella does/sells other amps as well...!


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





fba0861 said:


> Just arrived! Doing an A/B with my "soundflowered" headphone out from the iMac. Two words, SOUNDSTAGE and CLARITY... wow!
> 
> Has anybody tried this with the Galaxy S3?  I don't have an OTG cable at the moment.
> 
> Dsnuts, thanks a lot for this! Time to get a good portable amp.


 
   
   
  Zorros or Beats?


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Zorros or Beats?


 
  if you look closely they look like zoros


----------



## putente

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Zorros or Beats?


 
   
   
  Zoro's...


----------



## cgrahams

Hey guys, anxiously awaiting my ELE !  Any recommendations on a decent bang/buck usb cable for it?  Maybe something from monoprice?
  1
  Thanks


----------



## fba0861

Zoro's of course. 
   
  I tried it directly with my SR60i's but it clips at the lower notes. The Zoro's are very efficient and can be driven well using by the DAC.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





fba0861 said:


> Zoro's of course.
> 
> I tried it directly with my SR60i's but it clips at the lower notes. The Zoro's are very efficient and can be driven well using by the DAC


 





  nice!  
   
  seems like prices are dropping, they are $75.00 on amazon, those are in my radar even if they look like beats!


----------



## Dsnuts

@ Volly. That looks like a good little tube amp to drive them dacs. And nice n cheap too. Bravo also makes some cheaper tube amps as well.


----------



## BGRoberts

I have the Bravo V2, and love it.  I believe it's the same circuit as the Ocean, but cased very differently.
   
  I JUST got my ELE DAC, like 30 minutes ago.
  What a neat little package it is!  Giving it an initial listen with the XBA-3's playing Jimmy Buffet "Far Side of the World" (my favorite test cd)
  Sounds wonderful on a rainy December afternoon.
  VERY initial thoughts....it's on a par with the Fiio E10 & Nuforce  iDac maybe (both of those are out on loan)  I think the FiiO E17 beats the ELE by a decent margin, but the Audioquest Dragonfly sounds much cleaner (at almost 20X the cost)
  Sounding very enjoyable for $18!
  ~BG
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @ Volly. That looks like a good little tube amp to drive them dacs. And nice n cheap too. Bravo also makes some cheaper tube amps as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha BG you couldn't resist the temptation of a good sounding $18 dac. Nice.. Glad to see you guys getting your Eles. And it seems so far no real defects.


----------



## BGRoberts

Yeah, Jimmy is sounding sweet.  Nice, punchy bass and drums.  Great detail on guitar, and the violin parts are awesome.
  I may have to order a couple more for Christmas gifts.  Where do I find a color other than black?
  This already gets my Thumbs up!
   

   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha BG you couldn't resist the temptation of a good sounding $18 dac. Nice.. Glad to see you guys getting your Eles. And it seems so far no real defects.


----------



## Dsnuts

See now this is what it's all about. Even if the rest of you guys hate them BG here gives them the big thumbs up. That is all the endorsement anyone needs. I bet you guys didn't know. BG here is actually Chris Cringle himself Lol! Nice pic. If you log onto ebay and type in Ele Dac you can see the various colors. I like the silvers myself. Adds a bit of class to that dac.


----------



## BGRoberts

Thanks!
  That blue would match your Bravo.
  Color coordinated audio.
  Yep, it's all good this time of year!
  ~BG
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See now this is what it's all about. Even if the rest of you guys hate them BG here gives them the big thumbs up. That is all the endorsement anyone needs. I bet you guys didn't know. BG here is actually Chris Cringle himself Lol! Nice pic. If you log onto ebay and type in Ele Dac you can see the various colors. I like the silvers myself. Adds a bit of class to that dac.


----------



## soil111

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Just checked, the built in MP3 player is just as good as the Sansa clip playing the same 256kbps MP3 files. Note that the built in player does not support Wav, only MP3 files up to 320KBPS.
> 
> I do not like listening to raw output from generic on board PC sound cards, they sound too synthetic and raw, the built in player is much better compared to generic PC sound cards.
> I just received the ELE DAC and this provides a decent audiophile level listening experience using the PC/Laptop as a DAP.
> ...


 
  Thanks Ghostfit. Now I really need to buy one.
   
  Now other really entry level question to Ghostfit or Dsnuts. Does this ELE DAC has better output sound quality than Sansa clip or Sony Z player? I don't remember anyone mention it.
   
  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say about equivalent to the clip. Perhaps a bit wider stage..Not quite the Z but the Ele holds its own for certain. It is just nice to have a DAC that will sound much better than your onboard Realtek sound that cost $18. And even better when a small amp is in the mix. I would try one out. As you can see the initial group of guys all agree. Quite fantastic for the bucks. You would never think this little gadget like DAC would throw out the sound like it does.


----------



## BGRoberts

I think it's at least 1 step up from the Sansa Clip sound.
  BTW, I've used Sansa Clips of various versions for years, and really like them.
  Given many of them for gifts.
  ~BG
  Quote: 





soil111 said:


> Thanks Ghostfit. Now I really need to buy one.
> 
> Now other really entry level question to Ghostfit or Dsnuts. Does this ELE DAC has better output sound quality than Sansa clip or Sony Z player? I don't remember anyone mention it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think your right BG.


----------



## atomikn00b

You know. this phrase is all too familiar.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I doubt you'll ever hear this kind of sound for this price


   
  I'm leaving head-fi. for my wallet's sake.
   
of course I'm joking.


----------



## Selenium

The Ele pairs very well with my Miles Davis Tributes, presumably the Trumpets as well. Should get a chance to really sit down with it tomorrow.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just for you guys.. A new discovery.!

  Rosewill Woodies..!  Why am I posting this here? Well it is the first time I have gotten free earphones. Recently for black friday newegg had these on sale from $20 to $10 with an additional $10 off with a special code. Maximum 5 earphones for order meaning
   
  5X $10= $50 -$50 code= $0.
   
  So how does a zero dollar earphone sound?. I got these thinking I bet these will sound terrible. Actually they are ok. Nothing I would buy with actual cash but ok. These have an ok balance with the typical mid bass lift many cheapos share..The highs don't extend all that well and the mids are very dry and not so deep. Instrument separation is actually decent on them but has a closed in sound meaning a small sound stage. The sub bass is rolled off and so it is all about the mid bass and almost no sub bass. But considering I got them for free. These would actually make good gym buds as they are really light and have minimum microphonics. Do I recommend them? No not really. Now if you get them free like I did well then. This pouch alone is worth getting a pair for free. The eartips are actually decent as well.
   
  Yes these are indeed in the HA-S500 take a pic sweepstakes. Nothing like good looking cheapo buds to make you want to win them. Lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





atomikn00b said:


> I'm leaving head-fi. for my wallet's sake.
> 
> of course I'm joking.


 
   
  Yeah, well you better not leave until you at least get that ele dac!
   
  Or those somics...
   
  Or those fxz100's...
   
  Changed my mind - you better go *now* lol!


----------



## MaDOS

Can anyone comment on the ele vs uca202/uca222 specifically the line out?  I really like the uca, but I want another dac for a different system.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry don't know nothing about the UCA202.  These things cost $18. I would try one. It is a simple USB in and 3.5 out. Sounds great. Is nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I just got MH1Cs. I'm listening to them right now and I think they are definitely worth $30 already. I really like the mids, I'm not sure why. Symphonic stuff also sounds nice on these; can't wait to burn them in. I'm probably going to end up getting an ELE to go with 'em.
   
  One more thing I just heard: female vocals sound awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So I just got MH1Cs. I'm listening to them right now and I think they are definitely worth $30 already. I really like the mids, I'm not sure why. Symphonic stuff also sounds nice on these; can't wait to burn them in. I'm probably going to end up getting an ELE to go with 'em.
> 
> One more thing I just heard: female vocals sound awesome.


 

 Ele Dac recommended 100% for these. The synergy is crazy using the Ele. You think they sound good now. Wait till you hear them on the ELe dac. Simply amazing.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just for you guys.. A new discovery.!
> 
> Rosewill Woodies..!  Why am I posting this here? Well it is the first time I have gotten free earphones. Recently for black friday newegg had these on sale from $20 to $10 with an additional $10 off with a special code. Maximum 5 earphones for order meaning
> 
> ...


 
   
  I want my free cheapo woodies now!!! LoL Can't fathom what the 1st place prizes will look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  HYPED!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya here is the retardedness of this situation. I will spend more money to ship out the prizes than what I spent on the prizes themselves. But hey all in the name of some fun happenin. If you guys don't know, we are doing a special event on the HA-S500 thread. I encourage you guys to check out the HA-S500 thread on the 21st. Will be some fun pics I hope.. Grand prize has not been announced quite yet but we do have a very used but not abused 8 gig Sansa fuze in the mix.. Ooooo.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ele Dac recommended 100% for these. The synergy is crazy using the Ele. You think they sound good now. Wait till you hear them on the ELe dac. Simply amazing.


 
  These IEMs are very surprising, I think I love these things. I didn't expect them to sound this good, I can't wait to get the dac. The bass might be close to my HA-FX1Xs when it comes to techno.
   
  Is the ELE amped at all?


----------



## MaDOS

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry don't know nothing about the UCA202.  These things cost $18. I would try one. It is a simple USB in and 3.5 out. Sounds great. Is nothing more nothing less.


 
  It can't be worse than my laptop headphone out anyways.  I guess I'll probably just pick one up and give it a shot.  If it's half as good as people are saying, I'm sure I'll enjoy it


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> These IEMs are very surprising, I think I love these things. I didn't expect them to sound this good, I can't wait to get the dac. The bass might be close to my HA-FX1Xs when it comes to techno.
> 
> Is the ELE amped at all?


 

 Yes it seems to have some power to the unit. It doesn't really need a separate amp portion..It goes around %130 percent of regular volume from your laptop. Much louder than standard volume. which also explains why sounds are more expanded on the unit.
   
  A little update on the FXZ100/ FXZ200.. Tenso got my earphones and. I hope they will ship that out as soon as possible. But it only ended up being around $24 for shipping and handling. Which is a lot less than I though they would charge me. and with EMS shipping I should have my earphones hopefully by next week.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes it seems to have some power to the unit. It doesn't really need a separate amp portion..It goes around %130 percent of regular volume from your laptop. Much louder than standard volume. which also explains why sounds are more expanded on the unit.
> 
> A little update on the FXZ100/ FXZ200.. Tenso got my earphones and. I hope they will ship that out as soon as possible. But it only ended up being around $24 for shipping and handling. Which is a lot less than I though they would charge me. and with EMS shipping I should have my earphones hopefully by next week.


 
   
  I can't wait to hear how they compare with the xba3's. I am listening to them now, and it will be hard to believe that the 100/200's will sound better. But stranger things have happened


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> I think it's at least 1 step up from the Sansa Clip sound.
> BTW, I've used Sansa Clips of various versions for years, and really like them.
> Given many of them for gifts.
> ~BG


 
   
  I agree with that too, the Ele dac give a more expanded sound and stage over the Sansa clips.
   
  ...incidentally, I went thru a mini DAP spending spree a week back and will report back/share the experiences later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...No worries, they all cheapees Sansa clip / Fuze wannabes so your wallets shouldn't be feeling any pain.


----------



## vsls

I'm so happy that I decided to pull the trigger on ELE-Dac last week and after reading only DSnuts reviews since now I see that everyone wants one of them.
  I'm still waiting S500 from Japan and now ELE from HK. Please no more suggestions outside the EU


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





vsls said:


> I'm so happy that I decided to pull the trigger on ELE-Dac last week and after reading only DSnuts reviews since now I see that everyone wants one of them.
> *I'm still waiting S500* from Japan and now ELE from HK. Please no more suggestions outside the EU


 
   
  Still waiting???  its like, forever!


----------



## kova4a

I'm waiting for both of them too. I hope the ELE from HK will come faster than the ones from China as lately I've been waiting for close to a month to receive stuff from China Post to EU. At least I know exactly when my S500 is coming - on 22nd and I don't mind the wait as a friend of mine is bringing it from Japan and it cost me only $37-38 and I obviously won't be paying for shipping. I should ask him if he can audition the fxz100 and 200 but he's an ATH fan and he said that the fxd80 was very bad. He was really impressed with the s500 though.


----------



## kova4a

BTW, if someone has a friend in  Japan or can use some sort of middleman service the fxz200 is discounted and is like $205 now here  http://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4975769408038/ . I'm kinda tempted


----------



## Dsnuts

Some good news and bad news. The good news. I have been frantically searching the garage to find some tools to open up my Ha-Info and Fire Phoenix as I got my 3 new Op amps. Found what I needed and I am about to open these up to try out some new chips.

   
  Regular op amp chips look like the ones that are sitting on the pink foam. The dual op amp is literally 2X op amps that are sitting on the white foam. These are the chips that are in much higher end amps and such. But smart folks just buy it off of ebay to try it out on their $43 DAC AMPs.! Thanks goes to Kiteki for the suggestions. Will report back with how they sound.
   
   
  The bad. Japan was hit by a 7.3 magnitude earth quake yesterday and Tokyo felt the shocks. I have hope for the best for the people of course. As the last thing they need is another tsunami..How this will affect my recent purchases I have no idea. But to be honest that is not so important in the whole scheme of things..My thoughts are with the people of Japan.


----------



## kova4a

It won't affect it at all. Seriously, I was literally chatting with my friend in Japan about JVC headphones and my s500 when the earthquake occured and he didn't even mention it and afterwards when I found out about it he was like "oh, yeah, it happened earlier while we were chatting but nothing out of the ordinary - you couldn't even surf on that so called 1-meter tsunami)


----------



## Dsnuts

WOW!

 My goodness. I seem to have found a great match with this Ha-info. I had no idea just how much you can tweek the sound by changing op amps. But what I am hearing right now.
   
  I went from Stock Opa2604 to the dual LT1028 and I ran into a bit of a problem. The dual op amp is sitting too high so I couldn't get the case to fit.

  I plugged it in anyway.. Hmm. A bit on the bright side. Not feeling it. Then I tried the 2nd chip. The AD8273N.

   
  Booya. WOW. This chip makes this little unit sound too good not to keep that chip in there. So even without trying out the 3rd. This chip will stay in here. This sound I am hearing went from good to...... My best sounding dac? Lol.. It has to be. I am amazed just how much this jives with the stock AD1852 DAC chip. Shocking..It simply sounds too good to be true. Lol.  Now onto the Fire Phoenix.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WOW!
> 
> My goodness. I seem to have found a great match with this Ha-info. I had no idea just how much you can tweek the sound by changing op amps. But what I am hearing right now.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Booya, WOW.....you have discovered the same effects as tube rolling, tip rolling, pad rolling, amazing changes to fit your sound preferences!


----------



## BGRoberts

Welcome to the opamp rollers club!
  You can have similar fun rolling tubes. too.
  I've got enogh of both waiting to be tried to get me thru most of the winter.
  Glad you're enjoying the fun!
  ~BG
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WOW!
> 
> My goodness. I seem to have found a great match with this Ha-info. I had no idea just how much you can tweek the sound by changing op amps. But what I am hearing right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Excuse my noobish excitement.
   
  So the Fire Phoenix using the Cirrus Logic CS4398 chip. Had a decent headphone amp in the JRC4556. Nothing too crazy as this is the same chip that the Cmoy uses in their altoid amps. I threw in the dual op amp LT1028 and the sound. Went from a stereo type output to a surround type one is the best way to put it. Everything has dimensiality to it. The same clarity is there but now it has layers and more layers of it.
   
  Quite the sound change. I didn't like how this chip sounded on the Ha-Info but on the Fire Phoenix it actually gives a completely new take on the Cirrus Logic sound..So I decided to keep this chip in place over the Opa2132p. This chip sounded great too but I immediately noticed I lost that unique layering and fullness that is on the LT1028.. So LT1028 it is.

   
   
  Now I am gonna listen to these using some different cans just to get a better understanding of the sounds..Considering I spent $17 on this dual op am and about $5 a piece for the other 2. Getting this sound in combo with the 2 DACs with swapable op amps. This is yet another great way to upgrade the sounds...By the way, actually taking out the screws on the housing is more work than changing out the op amps..Was definitely worth it.
  '
  So I am getting used to this sound change. My brain is adjusting to it and..Previously I thought. Sounds great. Now I think this CS4398 chip is being optimized..The sound is energetic.. Almost too much imagery. People that love their full surround like stereo sound...In some slow times it is good to discover something this cheap that does something amazing..Pair this sound with a well balanced can and it is starting to kinda freak me out. I wasn't prepared for this much of a sound change.. For the guys that have the Fire Phoenix..This sound has to be experienced. Then the sound started to smooth out. Some harshness was detected on first try. I am not hearing any. Absolutely a clean sound and I just have it on 16bit audio using the USB..
   
  After several more hours use. I am detecting the tone to be changing in the sound.. Much more smoother. Sound tighter. Tonality a touch more neutral than the slightly bright sound I was hearing  Other words the refined version of what I was hearing earlier. Lol. I am left speechless.


----------



## mingamo

Im just throwing this out there D's/
   
  Today my buddy at school who 'records' metal bands with triggered drums in his home studio, and normally listens to Skullcandy Titans (poop),  Brought in some of these AKG ear-buds (like apple) that genuinely impressed me.  
   
  They are literally more flat than my CAL's (which are a lil bass heavey) and reminded me of the higher end AKG semi open phones. They fit quite bad, and when you actually press them in or manage to get a good seal with big ears; they sounded AWESOME.
   
  These blew away my Ckm-50's in airyness and in the mids. I'd say the highs were not 'rolled off' but rather didnt extend very high. - This is only my take after 2 minutes of listening on Spotify with some Dave matthews playing. AKA no brain burn-in.
   
  Anyway, i wouldnt say GO BUY THEM, but if you have a chance and have big ears, these sounded !!! good.
   
  Model was either the K- 311 or K- 309  both look the same. 13 bux.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya actually I have to admit I have pretty much overlooked AKG earphones but if you think about it those guys definitely have the know how to make a great sounding earphone. Could be something to explore.


----------



## aBc.CaN

So I see a lot of headphones being mentioned and I'm lost.
  I saw Ghostfit mention a cheap >$20 headphone that is inbetween the S400 and S500.
  Where does the Somic fit in?
   
  Which would be a good recommendation for a gaming headphone on the cheap?
  I saw a thread called something like Mad Lust Gaming headphones and the KOSS KSC75 were recommended.
   
  Anyway I think I'm interested in the ones that Ghostfit mentioned and a link would be nice please.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Ghostfit

Sure !   ...here ya go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180981856132?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
   
  This one's got Bluetooth connection.
   
  edit: Looking at a few of the phones in your signature, I'm pretty certain you'll be underwhelm by them but for their functionality, bang for the buck and convienience on the go.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

abc.can said:


> So I see a lot of headphones being mentioned and I'm lost.
> I saw Ghostfit mention a cheap >$20 headphone that is inbetween the S400 and S500.
> Where does the Somic fit in?
> 
> ...




No idea as I haven't heard those other cans and the others haven't heard the Somic. But if you can find them for say $60 I'd say go for it! They sound great and you can mod them to further increase subbass too.


----------



## aBc.CaN

Thanks so much! I saw that link, but then saw a couple others as well and wanted to make sure to get the right one.
   
  lol... Yes, I probably would be underwhelmed, but it's for a friend, who doesn't want to spend money, otherwise I would've got him to buy the 598 that are on sale that I saw on OzBargain!
   
  Thanks Joe for your input, if it was for me I'd probably go for something like the 598 mentioned above.
   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Sure !   ...here ya go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180981856132?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> This one's got Bluetooth connection.
> 
> edit: Looking at a few of the phones in your signature, I'm pretty certain you'll be underwhelm by them but for their functionality, bang for the buck and convienience on the go.


----------



## Zelda

begin the countdown
link


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





abc.can said:


> Thanks so much! I saw that link, but then saw a couple others as well and wanted to make sure to get the right one.
> 
> lol... Yes, I probably would be underwhelmed, but it's for a friend, who doesn't want to spend money, otherwise I would've got him to buy the 598 that are on sale that I saw on OzBargain!
> 
> Thanks Joe for your input, if it was for me I'd probably go for something like the 598 mentioned above.


 
   
  You're most welcome.
   
  I brought them on a wimp of fancy because they were so cheap, on first listen out of the box, they were okay, nothing spectacular, burned them for about 50 hrs+ and the SQ improved, much better, ....now at the 100hrs+ mark they're starting to impress.
   
  Perhaps the most surprising aspect of the burn in process was the improvement to the Bass, unlike most phones I've experienced where the bass simply got tighter and more controlled with burn, the bass on these seems to have expanded dimensionally as well, you could 'feel' where it's coming from, I am familar with the bass from JVC S500, Sony xb90ex, JVC FX3X but none of them sounds as unique as these MRH8801.
   
  I can't put my finger on it exactly, It's not as large or as deep as xb90ex and yet..... the best way I could describe the sound is that with the xb90ex, you distinctively hear drums playing but with the MRH8801, you could hear how many drums are being played.
   
  Mids and highs are now at about the same levels as the S400.
   
  One last comment, these are hyper critical of your source recordings, they sound very bad with poorly recorded music but play a well recorded track and it is like magic.


----------



## mnlala

i just tried the new ipod touch 5g with xb90ex and i notice more juice on bass more fast and deep than previous ipods, did apple change the amp in this model?


----------



## koreanzombie

Those with the sony xb90ex, did you suffer from piercing highs and did they go away with burn in? Or do you think I got a faulty pair?


----------



## Dsnuts

The only way you are gonna get piercing highs on a XB90 is if you don't have the right size tip. The highs are more reserved on the XB90 than most iems.. Try a tip one size higher than what you are using.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The only way you are gonna get piercing highs on a XB90 is if you don't have the right size tip. The highs are more reserved on the XB90 than most iems.. Try a tip one size higher than what you are using.


 
  I received the meelec tips you suggested a couple of days ago (really fast shipping, under a week from ordering via ebay). While they did improve the sound thanks to the wider nozzle hole, they did little to the highs... or at least I don't seem to notice a difference.
   
  Maybe I'm just too sensitive to heights and the XB90s are the first headphones I realize that with, I don't know.


----------



## Dsnuts

Are you guys feeling the tips inside your ears? I know some guys are uncomfortable with the feeling of tips inside the ear but I am having a hard time understanding how these can have sharpness to the highs..You should be able to feel the tips when you push it in your ears. This is how to get a proper seal.  If they fit loose were you can move your tips as they don't touch inner canal, even the reserved highs on the XB90 will sound sharp. That is the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Are you guys feeling the tips inside your ears? I know some guys are uncomfortable with the feeling of tips inside the ear but I am having a hard time understanding how these can have sharpness to the highs..You should be able to feel the tips when you push it in your ears. This is how to get a proper seal.  If they fit loose were you can move your tips as they don't touch inner canal, even the reserved highs on the XB90 will sound sharp. That is the only explanation I can think of.


 
  Using the double-flanged meleec tips, over-ear style and I pushed them in really tightly. I can feel a little bit of pressure inside the ears, so I'd guess they are sealed correctly.

 Since I tried anything else I fiddled around with the volume a bit and it seems to me, the effect get's better on lower volumes. Like the highs don't respond linear with the volume increase if that makes any sense... or maybe I'm just really sleepy and have picked at my music and my different headphones for too long today. Will have another try at this after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha. That could be the problem right there.. The double flange. Try using one of the single flange tips.  The double will let in some air depending on fit. The wider bore single flange tip is what I use. Try them instead if you ended up getting the variety pack. They should have come with single flange tips.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Using the double-flanged meleec tips, over-ear style and I pushed them in really tightly. I can feel a little bit of pressure inside the ears, so I'd guess they are sealed correctly.
> 
> Since I tried anything else I fiddled around with the volume a bit and it seems to me, the effect get's better on lower volumes. Like the highs don't respond linear with the volume increase if that makes any sense... or maybe I'm just really sleepy and have picked at my music and my different headphones for too long today. Will have another try at this after a good nights sleep.


 
   
  Have you tried any wide bore foam tips? They work really well for me on my fxd70's at taming the highs.


----------



## koreanzombie

Dsnuts I have tried a couple of wider bore tips on the xb90ex, currently using the ones I got from the jvc fx101. The highs are still pretty bad, like painful to the ear . I have tried all the tips and get a good seal and still get the piercing highs. Cant listen to these sony's on loud volume as they are that bad.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a crazy one. I have no idea how these can be sharp sounding. AT earphones and JVCs FX40 and FXD earphones have much more emphasis on the highs over these XB90s.. I am listening to them amped on my fire phoenix now.. Don't hear the sharpness you guys are experiencing..
   
  I feel the same way as this review of them from some duder on Amazon.
   
  I kinda find these the Yin to the RE-0's Yang. Where the RE-0 have detailed crisp highs/mid range and detailed but low quantity lows, the EB90EX have plentiful lows/mids with great control and good detail but less quantity in the highs.
 That's not to say they are not there. They do have good presence.


----------



## JosephKim

Hi thinking about picking up the ele. Does it come with a usb cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately not..You can get some nice USBs for cheap on monoprice.com or if you have prime get some decent ones from Amazon or ebay. Or just use your printer cable.


----------



## nihontoman

I don't know what to say. the highs on XB90EX are sparkly, but not sibilant. almost every other iem sounded sibilant to me except the sonys. now you guys say they have piercing highs.  just o be sure, do you know how much highs your ears can hear? I can only hear up to 20Khz with medium volume levels. Try some test - maybe you both have superhuman "high frequency hearing ability" and that's because you are so sensitive to highs


----------



## Dsnuts

I would also try a different source too. I noticed on some sources the sound can be a bit sharper and smooth on others.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WOW!
> 
> My goodness. I seem to have found a great match with this Ha-info. I had no idea just how much you can tweek the sound by changing op amps. But what I am hearing right now.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  DS,  i am playing with cheap Amp. Lepai Thripath TA2020A,   made in china but is sounds very good for only $20 bucks, using it for my TV using 2 Daytons B652 Speakers,  cheap and fun setup.   This Cheap Amp is using the SAME opamp the FirePhoenix is using, so it should sound even better with an upgrade on OpAmps.
   
  i changed the OpAmps on my Lepai and i am using NES5532P, sounds better.   funny thing is that i didnt even remebered/considered the Fire Phoenix, its using a pair of cheap OpAmps so i am gonna buy:
   
   LT1028, LM4562 and OPA2134P and let you know.
   
  Where did you bought your OpAmps? ebay?  seller? i am worried about counterfits


----------



## Dsnuts

Ebay. Was browsing through Amazon Japan. And this is a discovery.
   

  Pauly D headphones. Makes me want to buy 10 pairs. Lol That hair. Lol!


----------



## DannyBai

Does it come with that whig too?


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Ebay. Was browsing through Amazon Japan. And this is a discovery.
> 
> 
> Pauly D headphones. Makes me want to buy 10 pairs. Lol That hair. Lol!



 
 lol, I want that wig XD. Looks like Amazon Japan has you in their clutches XD. Now you can't leave their nice cheap market!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> lol, I want that wig XD. Looks like Amazon Japan has you in their clutches XD. Now you can't leave their nice cheap market!


 

 Amazon Japan is amazing. It is like I just discovered a hidden oasis in the desert. Freaking Sony MDR 1Rs are being sold on there for $215. That is unreal.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Amazon Japan is amazing. It is like I just discovered a hidden oasis in the desert. Freaking Sony MDR 1Rs are being sold on there for $215. That is unreal.


 
  I know, right? I loved how nice every headphone we want is cheaper than expected. I had no idea that the 1Rs are $215 though, that definitely is too good to be true. Now I want those for Christmas too .


----------



## Dsnuts

JVC Ha-FX25? This one is new to me.


----------



## bjaardker

China post = UGH..

 Still waiting on the ELE DACs.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> JVC Ha-FX25? This one is new to me.


 
  Sounds like an older model:

*[size=small]July, 2010 release[/size]*
   
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jism/item/4975769386350-35-20201-n/


----------



## 7S Cameron

bjaardker said:


> Sounds like an older model:
> 
> *[size=small]July, 2010 release[/size]*
> 
> ...



For 20 bucks they might be worth checking out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Na I would skip that one. Keep your eyes on the prize. Why is this one worth paying attention to. Simple. These are ATs version of the FXD70 FXD80. Using micro HD drivers that is also in the MH1.. These will be around $50 or so but I am thinking will be worthy of purchasing. I plan on getting one as soon as they are released in Japan. December 14th it says
   

  I predict some incredible imagery with a quality bass end to this one. If tuned to their consumer sound as the price would indicate. This one should be a good one.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Na I would skip that one. Keep your eyes on the prize. Why is this one worth paying attention to. Simple. These are ATs version of the FXD70 FXD80. Using micro HD drivers that is also in the MH1.. These will be around $50 or so but I am thinking will be worthy of purchasing. I plan on getting one as soon as they are released in Japan. December 14th it says
> 
> 
> I predict some incredible imagery with a quality bass end to this one. If tuned to their consumer sound as the price would indicate. This one should be a good one.


 
   
  This IEM looks amazingly stylish in my opinion. The ring is worthy here, I hope you will enjoy the sound of these so everyone can buy one .


----------



## Dsnuts

Well so this is lameness that is ebay. They are charging almost $100 for these. Amazon Japan will have them for $40. Even with tenso forwarding they will be half that. 
   
  One thing I am somewhat worried about is Customs tax. My 2 FXZ earphones was shipped from them and total over $400. If customs tax is charged I can throw out any type of good deal I got using the service...


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> China post = UGH..
> 
> Still waiting on the ELE DACs.


 
   
  Me too. I ordered on 11/28 and they just left Shanghai 5 days ago. D:


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Me too. I ordered on 11/28 and they just left Shanghai 5 days ago. D:


 
  what seller did you both order from?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well so this is lameness that is ebay. They are charging almost $100 for these. Amazon Japan will have them for $40. Even with tenso forwarding they will be half that.
> 
> One thing I am somewhat worried about is Customs tax. My 2 FXZ earphones was shipped from them and total over $400. If customs tax is charged I can throw out any type of good deal I got using the service...


 
   
  Do you get custom taxed for over $400? I've ordered plenty already from Amazon Japan and using Tenso and I've never been taxed. Then again I think my highest purchase amount has been near $200 from them. But decided to break up my FXZ purchase, and order the 200s with the Maxwell DBA-700 (perhaps next week or after Xmas). I think you will do okay unless a certain dollar amount is custom taxed.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Do you get custom taxed for over $400? I've ordered plenty already from Amazon Japan and using Tenso and I've never been taxed. Then again I think my highest purchase amount has been near $200 from them. But decided to break up my FXZ purchase, and order the 200s with the Maxwell DBA-700 (perhaps next week or after Xmas). I think you will do okay unless a certain dollar amount is custom taxed.


 
  I sure hope he did not.
   
  Also, you changed your mind about ordering the 200s after christmas?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> I sure hope he did not.
> 
> Also, you changed your mind about ordering the 200s after christmas?


 
   
  I changed my mind about ordering this week. I may order it late next week or after Xmas.


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone who wants to try the xb90 flavor the xb60 is on sale... though its in gold:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A6CZ12/ref=s9_simh_se_p23_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-no-results-center-1&pf_rd_r=BAAD51A5ECC44DC7ABBA&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1263465782&pf_rd_i=cxb60ex


----------



## Alberto01

Content removed.


----------



## MrEleventy

zelda said:


> what seller did you both order from?




I ordered from travelinwind


----------



## MrEleventy

alberto01 said:


>




That reminds me... I need a usb cable for incoming ele. Hate the wait. :/ Amazon Prime has spoiled me.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You are fast!  You got it before I could remove it!.  I just post it, to see how it looked with the intention to remove it right away. HA, HA.
   
  Wait till tomorrow (Tuesday).  I will be posting some info that should help in the decision about which USB cable you should buy.


----------



## matthew23

Quick question - been reading the thread about the ele DAC.  For less than $20, its hard to pass up.  However, I have a fiio USB DAC/Amp E10.  Does the ele compare/is it better?  What would the difference be?  Also, does the ele work with a Mac as far as drivers are concerned?
   
  TIA.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> JVC Ha-FX25? This one is new to me.


 
  that wouldn't be a discovery, rather an archeology XD


----------



## daveyostrow

you would think the cable would come from the opposite side of the housing... common sense for comfort.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha. That could be the problem right there.. The double flange. Try using one of the single flange tips.  The double will let in some air depending on fit. The wider bore single flange tip is what I use. Try them instead if you ended up getting the variety pack. They should have come with single flange tips.


 

 Sorry for taking so long to answer but I used the time to try through all my available tips - sony normal, sony hybrid, meelec - and listen for any improvement with the highs. Sad thing is: I couldn't find any. The problem is pretty consistent over all tips. With the larger meelec tips you use I also had the problem that they sit a bit (really just a tiny bit) loose on the noozle and keep getting stuck in my ears when I pull the unit out.
   
  So I either have some kind of defective unit or my hearing is just screwed. The test for the first one would be to listen to another XB90 or have someone else, who knows the XB90, listen to mine. Sadly, that seems quite impossible to do for me.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kwerdenker said:


> Sorry for taking so long to answer but I used the time to try through all my available tips - sony normal, sony hybrid, meelec - and listen for any improvement with the highs. Sad thing is: I couldn't find any. The problem is pretty consistent over all tips. With the larger meelec tips you use I also had the problem that they sit a bit (really just a tiny bit) loose on the noozle and keep getting stuck in my ears when I pull the unit out.
> 
> So I either have some kind of defective unit or my hearing is just screwed. The test for the first one would be to listen to another XB90 or have someone else, who knows the XB90, listen to mine. Sadly, that seems quite impossible to do for me.


 
  sorry that you have that problem. the only explanation I can think of is that your pair is just a lemon :|


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> sorry that you have that problem. the only explanation I can think of is that your pair is just a lemon :|


 
  Nothing for you to be sorry about. Let's look at the bright side of it: this way I at least have a good argument to continue my quest for the best sound for my ears 
   
  P.S.: couldn't resist...


----------



## koreanzombie

Maybe because we are younger (under 30) and are more sensitive to highs? But the sony's are the only pair of IEM's that I have had this problem with. What's the return policy on these?


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> anyone who wants to try the xb90 flavor the xb60 is on sale... though its in gold:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009A6CZ12/ref=s9_simh_se_p23_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-no-results-center-1&pf_rd_r=BAAD51A5ECC44DC7ABBA&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1263465782&pf_rd_i=cxb60ex


 
  This looks to be a good deal and I would jump in if I hadn't just ordered the 90's off of Ebay a few days ago.  
[size=1.7em]  [/size]  .


----------



## Alberto01

kwerdenker:
   
  Here is something that you can do to give those Meelectronics lose tips a tighter fit:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/2610#post_8629095


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





matthew23 said:


> Quick question - been reading the thread about the ele DAC.  For less than $20, its hard to pass up.  However, I have a fiio USB DAC/Amp E10.  Does the ele compare/is it better?  What would the difference be?  Also, does the ele work with a Mac as far as drivers are concerned?
> 
> TIA.


 
   
  I have a e10 as well. I'll try to post some impressions/comparisons to both if/when it actually arrives. !_!


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Maybe because we are younger (under 30) and are more sensitive to highs? But the sony's are the only pair of IEM's that I have had this problem with. What's the return policy on these?


 
  Depends where and from whom you bought it. In Germany for example there is a law, that every professional seller has to take back items bought over the internet in 14 days after the buyer received them. If you bought via ebay you should check the return policy of the seller you bought from.
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> kwerdenker:
> 
> Here is something that you can do to give those Meelectronics lose tips a tighter fit:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/2610#post_8629095


 
  Thank you for the link. I have some spare time the next days, so I might give it a try.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





zelda said:


> what seller did you both order from?


 
   Travelinwind
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/120985506266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Huxley

Got my little ele dac, it needs to be glued as the board rattles around a bit, no biggie just a niggle.
   
  Sound wise colour me impressed. Sure it's more spatial but not only that, im picking up much more detail and it's also a very subtle sound, allowing me to pick up the small details that my av amp would otherwise miss.
   
  But what i especially love is how it's just as detailed at low volumes, as it is turned up.
   
  With my denon id have to whack it up before it got going, not so much with this i have a nice bit of diana krall on, and im hearing everything and it's all in the right proportion.
   
  For the money dsnuts is right it's a steal, not to mention it'll save me switching the amp on.
   
  I have noticed bass is a bit light, but it's nothing you can't eq for.


----------



## Dsnuts

Huxley comes out of no where and tells it like it is. Ha glad you are enjoying this one. I am curious to eventually try this.

  This SMSL Fort it is called is more of a delux model. Uses the same chip that is in the Ele but an equally small round housing w volume nob as it has an amp section to it..Kinda cool if you ask me. Like that volume nob.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Huxley comes out of no where and tells it like it is. Ha glad you are enjoying this one. I am curious to eventually try this.
> 
> This SMSL Fort it is called is more of a delux model. Uses the same chip that is in the Ele but an equally small round housing w volume nob as it has an amp section to it..Kinda cool if you ask me. Like that volume nob.


 
  Well im really digging it so far, great for some nice relaxing music. If i could ask for anything it would be more warmth, but hey at this price you really can't knock it.
   
  Ok just plugged it into my P4 warbler, oh now that is nice, it's added a bit more layering, oh yup im really liking this combination.
   
  Im sure it'll get better the more my ears adjust to it.


----------



## Prakhar

The volume knob thing looks nice and clean.


----------



## daveyostrow

yea looks awesome, would like to see one next to the Ele.


----------



## matthew23

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I have a e10 as well. I'll try to post some impressions/comparisons to both if/when it actually arrives. !_!


 
  Thanks - would be much appreciated!


----------



## atomikn00b

Might this produce the same sound as the ELE Dac?
   
Muse HiFi

 wondering because this might be a better deal since it comes with a cable and a different output connection (SPDIF) in addition to regular 3.5mm


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is using the same sound chip that is in the Ele. Should have a similar sound.


----------



## Alberto01

I tried my printer cable with my DAC to see if it my DAC sounded the same with this cable, as it did with the stock cable.
   
  The DAC's stock cable looks just like this one:
   





   
  The printer cable looks just like this one:




  Both cables are the same length, which is 2 meters.
   
  As soon as I listened to my DAC with the printer cable, there was an obvious difference in the amount of bass or bass impact between both cables.  Bass quantity/impact was lower in the printer cable.  Without saying anything about this difference, I asked someone else to listen to my audio setup with the printer cable first and then the DAC's stock cable.  In fact, I told that person that the sound was supposed to be the same with both cables, because they are digital cables.  After listening with the stock cable for less than a minute, that person said:  "This one is better"  I asked then:  "Why is it better?"  The reply was:  "The other one (printer cable) has got no bass."  Obviously, that was an exaggeration, but I understood what that meant.  We both noticed the most obvious difference in sound between the two cables.  So, now I know that despite the "ones and zeros, all must sound the same"  theory, the USB cable that I use can make a difference in sound quality.
   
  Despite having less bass quantity/impact, I liked the bass with the printer cable better than the bass with the DAC's stock cable.  It is tighter and more refined.  The treble sounds better, too.  It is noticeably smoother (less piercing) in the printer cable.  Being used to how tracks sounded with the stock cable, the passages where highs can be appreciated, sound surprisingly different (and better) with the printer cable.  So, I ended up replacing my DAC's cable with the printer cable.
   
  Knowing then, that USB cables can make a difference in sound quality, I got interested in getting another cable for my DAC.  I took the time to search online to find out which cable would be the best or close to the best choice for my DAC.  I did a lot of online reading and this is what I found out about USB cables for audio applications:
   
  There is a compatibility issue between audio setups (systems) and cables.  The best cable for one audio setup, could easily be far from the best for another audio setup.  So, it is not unlikely that A is better than B, and B is better than C, but C is better than A!.  That could happen.  At the same time, it is more likely that any audio setup will sound better with a cable where more effort has been put into the making of it (and likely pricier) than it would with a simpler (and likely cheaper) cable.  Taking all this into account, the good bang for the buck cables, are those cables that sound better than most of the cables that are lower in price.  The better bang for the buck, are those that sound better than all of the cables that are lower in price.  The best bang for the buck are those that sound better than all of the cables that are lower in price and sound better than several cables that cost much more.
   
  Moving up the scale from a generic USB cable, the Belkin Gold is between a good and the best bang for the buck cable.  There was one reviewer on Amazon.com (Marcio Small, from Brazil) that was disappointed with the Audioquest Forest because a Belkin cable sounded better than the much pricier Audioquest Forest cable.  That review has now been removed from Amazon.com.  But, you can do an internet search in your browser with some of the review's content and you will find a link to that review, that obviously, will not work.  But, as good as the Belkin USB cable is, it is not in the audiophile category.  Fortunately, you do not have to go deep (or rise $$$!) into audiophile territory to find a better or the best bang for the buck USB cable.  It is the PANGEA USB-PC cable, which is made of copper and 4% silver.  That is the same one that Dsnuts showed us a few days ago.  Here is a post where it is said that it performed better to the listener than a cable that is ten times the price of the PANGEA cable:
   
  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f8-general-forum/poll-what-usb-cable-are-you-using-7789/index11.html#post163724
   
  Here is another post where the PANGEA cable performed well compared to cables that have a much higher price:
   
  http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=70int3b2egetc3nf8v48lhlmg4&topic=101157.msg1130256#msg1130256
   
  It would be good if you read the whole thread.  It is just one page long and the Belkin cable is placed in perspective in that thread.
   
  Here is another post just like the previous ones:
   
  http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25593
   
  Read the whole thread, it is just one page long.
   
  The worst reviews that I have read about that cable are like this one:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Pangea-Audio-cable-PCOCC-silver/product-reviews/B005AWT9IM/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
   
  I have not read any reviews or comments saying that another cable of similar or lower price, sounded better than this cable, something that happened with other higher priced cables.
   
  Word of wisdom:  Get the PANGEA cable.  The Belkin cable is one that you will likely want to upgrade in the future.  The Belkin cable would be a good temporary buy if you think that it is good to turn it into an all purpose spare USB cable, once you upgrade to a better sounding cable.  But, if you are thinking of it as your main audio USB cable for years to come, it is better to buy the upgrade once and for all than buying the Belkin now and the upgrade later.  Besides, the shortest length for the Belkin cable is 6ft, which is too long for the usual computer-DAC setup.  Also, the shorter the cable the better the sound you will get from it.  You can get the PANGEA cable in lengths between 0.5 and 5 meters.  Finally, the PANGEA cable looks better and that counts, too.  Here it is:
   




   
   
   
  Do not get the copper + 4% silver PANGEA (USB-PC) cable confused with the pure silver PANGEA (USB-AG) cable.  The pure silver cable is more expensive and there are several negative comments online regarding its sound quality.  Here is the right cable:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=pangea+pcocc+usb+cable
   
  I rest my case.


----------



## daveyostrow

wow, goo on you. dont know if i would pay $30 for a cable though.
  for those who still want the XBA-3, groupon is having a sale for $130. There are a few different ones so make sure you choose the right one:
http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-sony-balanced-armature-in-ear-headphones?c=all&p=32
   
  maybe sony is already replacing them with something better... hopefully the xba-30 have improved tuning. who knows when they will be available, or even affordable.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> wow, goo on you. dont know if i would pay $30 for a cable though.
> for those who still want the XBA-3, groupon is having a sale for $130. There are a few different ones so make sure you choose the right one:
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-sony-balanced-armature-in-ear-headphones?c=all&p=32
> 
> maybe sony is already replacing them with something better... hopefully the xba-30 have improved tuning. who knows when they will be available, or even affordable.


 

 I understand your reasoning.   But, why would you not pay $30 for a cable if it affects the sound as much as it would upgrading your headphones by buying a $130 pair of IEMs?  Not only that, the cable would improve the sound of all of your headphones.
   
   
  Dsnuts:
   
  Have you tried A/B comparisons of your PANGEA cable vs other cable(s)?  I would like to know how the PANGEA cable compares to other cable(s) in your audio setup.


----------



## SAM63

Kwerdenker, May Iask where you bought your XB90s from? I am thinking of buying them and would like to avoid your seller. I live in the UK and am thinking of buying them from accessory jack or on eBay from hk_memory.


----------



## kwerdenker

Quote: 





sam63 said:


> Kwerdenker, May Iask where you bought your XB90s from? I am thinking of buying them and would like to avoid your seller. I live in the UK and am thinking of buying them from accessory jack or on eBay from hk_memory.


 
  Friend of mine brought them over directly from Japan. They were ordered via amazon.co.jp.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





sam63 said:


> Kwerdenker, May Iask where you bought your XB90s from? I am thinking of buying them and would like to avoid your seller. I live in the UK and am thinking of buying them from accessory jack or on eBay from hk_memory.


 
  I for example, bought them from HK-asia mall on ebay. I think that's the same as the hk-memory you posted abut...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I understand your reasoning.   But, why would you not pay $30 for a cable if it affects the sound as much as it would upgrading your headphones by buying a $130 pair of IEMs?  Not only that, the cable would improve the sound of all of your headphones.
> 
> 
> Dsnuts:
> ...


 

 Just tried my Pangea vs my external usb generic cable.. I am getting better clarity though the Pangea. It is not night and day different but ya I can tell the sound is cleaner and it sounds like I am getting better resolution in the sound..Also interesting. My generic cable the volume is lower. I have to raise the volume a bit to match the volume output of the Pangea.
   
  The sound of the generic one is doable it is not terrible but I can say the Pangea was worth the upgrade.


----------



## Xiche

Can anyone do a brief writeup on how to get the ELE DAC working with a Mac? Just received mine, and plugged it in with the printer cable but the sound still comes out via the laptop speakers - am totally new in this area so any guidance would be nice.


----------



## cgrahams

Was wondering Dsnuts if you used this in conjunction with your ELE dac?  Also, open question for anyone else too:  what are peoples thoughts if I use the ELE and Pangea straight from my laptop without a usb/spdif converter?   Do you folks figure I'd need one?   Waiting for my ELE dac still and just ordered a Pangea cable


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm. You should be able to choose the output of the sound to your Ele dac.. Anyone with a mac that can help??
   
  I can say the Pangea the short version is a good solid buy. I know it cost as much as the Ele dac itself but in the long run you will not wonder if you are getting the best results..I haven't done a head to head comparison until today and I can say the little jump in clarity is completely worth the price to get one.. Just get the short Pangea. As it is all the cable your gonna need.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hmm. You should be able to choose the output of the sound to your Ele dac.. Anyone with a mac that can help??
> 
> I can say the Pangea the short version is a good solid buy. I know it cost as much as the Ele dac itself but in the long run you will not wonder if you are getting the best results..I haven't done a head to head comparison until today and I can say the little jump in clarity is completely worth the price to get one.. Just get the short Pangea. As it is all the cable your gonna need.


 

 Remember that the Pangea cable will be stiffer than a generic cable.  That means it will make wider turns, so to speak.  Take that into account when thinking about whether to get the 0.5 or the 1.0 meter version.  I guess that for most laptop-DAC connections a 0.5M will do it.  But, don't take that for granted and get your measurements right before you buy.  Here is a picture of a short one:
   




   
  Is that a 0.5M or a 1.0M cable?
   
  The Pangea cable will be an investment for life.  It will still be the right cable when you upgrade your audio setup.  The fact that it is just a cable and it costs as much (it costs more!) as the ELE DAC does not matter as much as the difference it makes in sound quality.  The same goes for any other part in the audio chain.  The difference it makes in SQ vs the cost in the long run is what matters.  What is the use in buying a $5-$10 Belkin cable, if you are gonna be wanting to upgrade in six months?  That is wasted money, then.  But, if you are a El Cheapo xtreme kind of Head-Fier and just want something cheap and good and do not think about what could have been the best at a reasonable price, go for the Belkin Gold USB cable, then.  That would be the right cable for that kind of mindset and there is nothing wrong about it.  But, just seeing what you people on this thread have ended up spending in IEMs that can't keep you happy for too long, I would have even recommended a $60+ USB cable if it seemed to be much better than the Pangea cable.  Fortunately, I did not have to go that high to find a great sounding cable that is hard to beat by cables that cost from 5 to 10 times more.  So, I am getting the Pangea.


----------



## macbug

... it's a digital signal, it's sending 1s and 0s, if you have audible issues over that distance you must be in a seriously radioactive environment.  Everything you're reading now is typed on a computer thousands of miles away from you through even longer wires / routers / switches, granted there are error correction checksums in place but if we can reliably send data this way, there is zero reason why you need to pay for a 60 dollar set of USB cable unless it's coated in gold


----------



## kova4a

Well, I might look into getting this cable, I'm still waiting for my ELE but I went to the local electronics shop the other day and ended up picking a cheap $2 cable. It's 0.8m, it's shielded, it also has 24-gauge AWG conductors and kinda makes me think what more the Pangea cable can offer? Seems kinda impractical to get a $30 cable to use with a $18 DAC, especially a short cable (this does sound weird when I say it while I have a $50 4-centimeter interconnect cable on my portable rig LOL)


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





macbug said:


> ... it's a digital signal, it's sending 1s and 0s, if you have audible issues over that distance you must be in a seriously radioactive environment.  Everything you're reading now is typed on a computer thousands of miles away from you through even longer wires / routers / switches, granted there are error correction checksums in place but if we can reliably send data this way, there is zero reason why you need to pay for a 60 dollar set of USB cable unless it's coated in gold


 
  I wanted my observations to match what you are saying when I decided to try my printer cable with my DAC.  They didn't.  I don't have dumb ears.  It was obvious by observation that the two A to B USB cables that I have present SQ differences when replaced by each other, keeping everything else constant (_Ceteris Paribus_).
   
  Dsnuts said that with the generic cable, his setup had lower volume than with the Pangea cable.  What reason should I have not to believe him?


----------



## Dsnuts

Where you guys stand on the whole cable thing is up to you. I do know the Ele dac sounds fantastic with my headphones and earphones.
   
  In a little unrelated note. My Package with 2 new JVC FXZ earphones are now in the hands of customs in Los Angeles.. I did a little digging on the whole customs tax deal and it seem purchases under $200 are not subjected to tax but mine definitely is over that amount so it seems there is a really good chance I will pay some type of customs tax when I get my package. So I suppose if I end up paying tax or more for the deal that I got means the deal I got will not be a deal but. I reserve final out come until I get the package here maybe by friday? I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## bjaardker

http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/HW/USB_cable.htm

http://marlene-d.blogspot.com/2012_01_01_archive.html
  
  Two interesting articles on the USB cable debate with some actual empirical test results.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I might look into getting this cable, I'm still waiting for my ELE but I went to the local electronics shop the other day and ended up picking a cheap $2 cable. It's 0.8m, it's shielded, it also has 24-gauge AWG conductors and kinda makes me think what more the Pangea cable can offer? Seems kinda impractical to get a $30 cable to use with a $18 DAC, especially a short cable (this does sound weird when I say it while I have a $50 4-centimeter interconnect cable on my portable rig LOL)


 

 One thing that you can do is test your 24 AWG shielded USB cable against other generic cables to see how it sounds.  That is how I found out that my DAC's cable would get beat by the Pangea.  My generic printer cable beat it by a noticeable margin.  That gives me a reason to expect the Pangea to be an upgrade over my DAC's cable.  So, test it against other cables and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man! Danny Bai just got his FXZ100 and FXZ200. Expect some early impressions on the FXZ thread. Oh boy!


----------



## JosephKim

Hm surprising about the cable. Simply doesn't make sense that there should be an audible difference. Oh man I hate spending money lol.


----------



## JosephKim

I used to sell the things and I still told people expensive cables were scams for the most part lol


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> Hm surprising about the cable. Simply doesn't make sense that there should be an audible difference. Oh man I hate spending money lol.


 
   
  Quote: 





josephkim said:


> I used to sell the things and I still told people expensive cables were scams for the most part lol


 

 That has been said not only about digital cables, but also about analog cables.  Each of my analogue cables (RCA and 3.5mm connections) has its own sound profile.  Some of them when compared side by side, sound quite similar and I could take someone telling me that there are no differences in SQ between them.  But, others just sound different enough that I would have to lie to myself if I said that it is possible that they sound the same, just to keep someone else happy.  I just tested two digital cables and found out that there are differences in SQ, just like they happen with analogue cables.


----------



## macbug

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I wanted my observations to match what you are saying when I decided to try my printer cable with my DAC.  They didn't.  I don't have dumb ears.  It was obvious by observation that the two A to B USB cables that I have present SQ differences when replaced by each other, keeping everything else constant (_Ceteris Paribus_).
> 
> Dsnuts said that with the generic cable, his setup had lower volume than with the Pangea cable.  What reason should I have not to believe him?


 
   
  The data is transmitted in ones and zeroes with CRC, and flipping one of the bits may mean very little (say it's just the least significant digit) or a lot (the most significant digit, it gets even worse with float point numbers).  The DAC may decide to check the CRC and drop entire packets that are corrupt, or it could happily carry on with these random flipped bits and / or missing packets, and these errors *may* be audible, but it doesn't seem like 'less volume' would be one of them.   At 44.1khz there are 44100 such packets per second, if errors are being introduced that randomly flipped the bits you would be more likely to hear variations in tone rather than uniform loudness change.  You don't need mythical listening tests for this - you can literally construct a device to test the reliability the same way I could test packet losses across ethernet networks.  If you are buying a cable and some manufacturer claims to have the best cable on the market I would expect them to show you some empirical evidence, not buzz words and a diagram of the expensive materials it contains.
   
  An equally valid explanation for the differences you hear is that you simply have a pair of really ****ty usb cable to start with.  Put it this way, you could probably find some $200 cables that perform 'better' compared to your printer cable, that doesn't mean it can perform better than another pair of $20 ones.  At some point it's not even about diminishing returns, there's no difference and you're just paying for the marketing - see Monster cables.  Ask someone else to swap the cable behind your back and do some blind testing - that's the only way to reliably way of doing listening tests.
   
  I don't want to derail the thread any further about this, we've got an entire forum with past threads dedicated to this discussion.  As long as people are happy with their investment then it really doesn't matter if it's placebo or not.


----------



## Alberto01

I wanted to do the blind test before writing this post:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-ericp10-take-tdk-dual-dynamic-ie800-pg-354-ele-hi-fi-usb-18-dac-pg-328/5550#post_8948480
   
  I just did not have anybody around that was interested/involved enough in the subject to do the cable swapping and related moves to be able to perform the test.
   
   
  This is where I became interested in testing a different USB cable in my DAC.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-ericp10-take-tdk-dual-dynamic-ie800-pg-354-ele-hi-fi-usb-18-dac-pg-328/4860#post_8880133
   
   
  Here is a victim of the supposed placebo effect to the extreme:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/602228/comparisons-between-usb-cables-what-have-you-tried-and-in-what-systems#post_8253762
   
  The effect was so great that he/she did not even bother to do some A/B tests as he/she would always do.  Other posts just like this one made me realize that there were differences.  The vast majority of people who make an appreciable investment in a cable will tell it quickly if the difference in SQ are not proportional to the price paid.  Technicians who say that people will find a difference because that is what people want to hear because they paid good money for a cable, do not know beans about psychology.  The higher the difference in price, the quicker most people will say that the new cable sounds the same or close to the same as their cheap cable.  Knowing that, I went ahead and did my own test.  And I am glad I did, because I have a better cable now (the cheap one, by the way).  That is an unexpected upgrade while I get the Pangea.  Rest assured that I will post the results with the Pangea when I get it, whether it sounds better or not than my current cable.
   
  We would not have USB cables without technicians, like macbug.  I respect that.  We would not have better USB cables without good observers.  I respect that, too.  So, instead of getting mad with the "because of the ones and zeros all sound the same" argument, I am looking forward to find a technician that would acknowledge what the observers are hearing.  My printer cable and my solidly built DAC cable do not sound the same.  I just observed that and I will not be mad at anybody for not believing me.  I am past at getting mad for stuff like that.  Way past.


----------



## macbug

I disagree about the psychology bit, but if you hear a difference then you hear a difference. We can take this to
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/554008/dont-get-why-audiophile-usb-cable-would-improve-sound-quality
   
  or other similar threads.


----------



## darinmc

Got my EL-D01 today.  Open the package, the item is blue.  I check the auction I closed, it clearly states black in the description and says you get what is pictured (4 pictures of a black DAC).  Ok, I can live with blue who cares.  I turn it over, big scratch across an entire corner.  Whatever, I bought it for it's function not it's looks.  Plug it in.  Left comes out of right, right comes out of left.  I contact the seller, slightly annoyed, and explain all of the problems.  They told me they would send a new one (no confirmation of shipment yet) so we'll see.  In the meantime I've had to make an IC specifically for this DAC with goofy footed connections.  Now that it's playing and I'm not thinking about the fact that I waited 3 weeks to get frustrated, had to build a new cable, and had to wear my headphones backwards to demo it until I could build the cable at home, I like the sound.  Very clean, nice sound.  If it's better than audio creation mode on my x-fi titanium it's not by much, but it's definitely better than my phone.  Happy to have something I can carry, connect to anything and have great sound.  Especially look forward to having a phone with OTG usb support in Feb.


----------



## Fangle

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This SMSL Fort it is called is more of a delux model. Uses the same chip that is in the Ele but an equally small round housing w volume nob as it has an amp section to it..Kinda cool if you ask me. Like that volume nob.


 
  Isn't that the PCM2704 family of DACs inside?  These have a headphone amp built in, with one version having volume up, down, and mute.  Another version has these plus play/pause, stop, previous track, and next track inputs to signal the player. 
   
  I agree that these little Fort units look nice.  Is their increased price (anyone find them for <$40?) worth it for the nice case and the knob over the $18 DACs we're excited about here?  Any test results for how they sound?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Has anyone had any experience with Awei IEMs? They provide frequency response graphs for all of their IEMs, which I found odd for a company that sells them for >$10. According to my untrained eyes, the ES-100 and ES-300 look the best, FR-wise. Can anyone more apt at interpreting these things give them a peek and report their findings? Thanks.


----------



## kwerdenker

Seems I'm a bit late the the usb cable party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since I don't want to add any more fuel to the fire and I stated my opinions in my previous post, I only want to say something about two points that are really bugging me:
   
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> *That has been said not only about digital cables, but also about analog cables*.  Each of my analogue cables (RCA and 3.5mm connections) has its own sound profile.  Some of them when compared side by side, sound quite similar and I could take someone telling me that there are no differences in SQ between them.  But, others just sound different enough that I would have to lie to myself if I said that it is possible that they sound the same, just to keep someone else happy.  I just tested two digital cables and found out that there are differences in SQ, just like they happen with analogue cables.


 
  Analog != Digital. Yes, Digital still uses analog means to transmit it's data but through the stuff put on top of that, the digital world is not comparable to the analog one. It has a very distinct set of rules, so that you can not apply your knowledge/experiences from one side to the other.
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> We would not have USB cables without technicians, like macbug.  I respect that.  We would not have better USB cables without good observers.  I respect that, too.  So, instead of getting mad with the "because of the ones and zeros all sound the same" argument, *I am looking forward to find a technician that would acknowledge what the observers are hearing*.  My printer cable and my solidly built DAC cable do not sound the same.  I just observed that and I will not be mad at anybody for not believing me.  I am past at getting mad for stuff like that.  Way past.


 
  Will never happen. Bring this discussion to any technician/engineer who works with this stuff and he will tell you the same things. I discussed it with a colleague of mine, who is our hardware design guy, and he came to the same conclusions as macbug or me: As long as the cable conforms to the USB specifications and is properly shielded (which any USB 2.0 cable should be, since the standard specifies it) there is no technical approach where it could modify the sound.


----------



## soundstige

Oi, you can just reverse channels on your computer/audio player program.
  Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Got my EL-D01 today.  Open the package, the item is blue.  I check the auction I closed, it clearly states black in the description and says you get what is pictured (4 pictures of a black DAC).  Ok, I can live with blue who cares.  I turn it over, big scratch across an entire corner.  Whatever, I bought it for it's function not it's looks.  Plug it in.  Left comes out of right, right comes out of left.  I contact the seller, slightly annoyed, and explain all of the problems.  They told me they would send a new one (no confirmation of shipment yet) so we'll see.  In the meantime I've had to make an IC specifically for this DAC with goofy footed connections.  Now that it's playing and I'm not thinking about the fact that I waited 3 weeks to get frustrated, had to build a new cable, and had to wear my headphones backwards to demo it until I could build the cable at home, I like the sound.  Very clean, nice sound.  If it's better than audio creation mode on my x-fi titanium it's not by much, but it's definitely better than my phone.  Happy to have something I can carry, connect to anything and have great sound.  Especially look forward to having a phone with OTG usb support in Feb.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Oi, you can just reverse channels on your computer/audio player program.


 
   
  Actually the DAC doesn't have any kind of software overlay and windows doesn't seem to have an option to reverse channels, at least on the surface.  Beyond that having to reverse channels in any audio player I use in any PC I plug this into seems a lot more cumbersome than just making the interconnect, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## WNBC

Got my HifiMeDIY USB DAC today.  Impressive.  Great Suggestion.  Something this good at $42?  Pure re-duck-ulous!
   
  http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=83


----------



## Mizicke5273

My ELE EL-D01 came in yesterday and so far I am really liking it. Very nice sound. To me it sounds similar to my Xonar DX. Seems to be a good bit better than then Sound Blaster Recon3Di in my laptop.

Anyone mess around with the Bassboost on it yet? I've tried a few different ranges, but no sure which one to boost.


----------



## darinmc

what bass boost?


----------



## Mizicke5273

If you go into the audio options in Control Panel, there are several audio enhancement options. I'm running Windows 7 by the way.


----------



## MrEleventy

I wouldn't touch any of ms' audio "enhancements" but that's just me.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





mizicke5273 said:


> If you go into the audio options in Control Panel, there are several audio enhancement options. I'm running Windows 7 by the way.


 
   
  Yeah those are generic windows adjustments.  I thought you meant there was some sort of internal adjustment you could make on the PCB.


----------



## Mizicke5273

So, using EQ would be better than the bassboost in the enhancement section?


----------



## Gilly87

Listening to my TF10 out of the ELE DAC...Great find deezy! Beats the crap out of my laptop's soundcard, especially the imaging! It's a little bass-light, but I can live with that.


----------



## bjaardker

/me shakes fist at China Post.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> /me shakes fist at China Post.


 
   
  Mine were "marked as shipped" on Nov29. I guess I'm not entitled to get into fist shaking mode yet. But that sure doesn't stop me from wishing I had my ele dac *now*!!!


----------



## kjk1281

Over the course of a week, my Ele DAC left Shanghai on the 6th, then suddenly ended up in Springfield, Mass. (of all places) yesterday the 13th. The package left there sometime today.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> Listening to my TF10 out of the ELE DAC...Great find deezy! Beats the crap out of my laptop's soundcard, especially the imaging! It's a little bass-light, but I can live with that.


 
   
  Gilly. Hey glad to see your around.. The Ele dac does sound nice. Throw on a little amp and you'll get your bass back.
  Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> /me shakes fist at China Post.


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Mine were "marked as shipped" on Nov29. I guess I'm not entitled to get into fist shaking mode yet. But that sure doesn't stop me from wishing I had my ele dac *now*!!!


 
   
  Good things to those who wait.


----------



## darinmc

My seller confirmed she has sent out another EL-D01 to me at no cost.  Really awesome of her to do.  I don't know how head-fi handles endorsements but I would gladly recommend her ebay listing to anyone who asks.  FWIW it came from HK and got here (just north of Miami, FL) in 13 days, so relative to other stories pretty fast on shipping too.


----------



## MrEleventy

kjk1281 said:


> Over the course of a week, my Ele DAC left Shanghai on the 6th, then suddenly ended up in Springfield, Mass. (of all places) yesterday the 13th. The package left there sometime today.




Mine left Shanghai on the 5th, checked earlier today and still no updates. 

The usb cable that I ordered yesterday got here already, taunting me.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What USB cable did you order?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> My seller confirmed she has sent out another EL-D01 to me at no cost.  Really awesome of her to do.  I don't know how head-fi handles endorsements but I would gladly recommend her ebay listing to anyone who asks.  FWIW it came from HK and got here (just north of Miami, FL) in 13 days, so relative to other stories pretty fast on shipping too.


 
   
  Who is this seller? I got mine from a HK seller as well on the 21st of last month. LoL Have yet to get a shipped email or anything. It is probably on it's way already but there is no tracking no nothing so............ the wait is getting to me as well. haha
   
  But still not as bad as WAYNE's thirst.


----------



## darinmc

lu_cytime208  -  And I just checked the package and it seems it came from Shenzen, China.  Not sure if that's near HK or what.  Came via China Post with a joint label from USPS.  Her listings, once bought, also present a table with percentages for delivery timeframe.  Mine came pretty quickly, in the top 25% IIRC.  I would definitely message her with color clarification no matter what the listing shows, but like I said she immediately offered to send me a new one after I explained my situation.


----------



## Gilly87

Sweet, any recommendations? Trying to keep it cheap and I don't like FiiO.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Gilly. Hey glad to see your around.. The Ele dac does sound nice. Throw on a little amp and you'll get your bass back.


----------



## eke2k6

I just got the UE 700 from the $75 sale on Amazon. 
   
  It's a crime how little attention they're getting here. To my ears, they surpass their more expensive sibling.


----------



## Gilly87

How do they stack up to the GR07?
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I just got the UE 700 from the $75 sale on Amazon.
> 
> It's a crime how little attention they're getting here. To my ears, they surpass their more expensive sibling.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> How do they stack up to the GR07?


 
   
  They're actually right up there. Ridiculous for less than half the price paid of the GR07.


----------



## Prakhar

eke2k6 said:


> They're actually right up there. Ridiculous for less than half the price paid of the GR07.




So XBA3 level too? What is the sound signature? Hows the build quality?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> So XBA3 level too? What is the sound signature? Hows the build quality?


 
   
  Yep. It's balanced, with much better low end presence than I was expecting. These things can *pound* when called for. Clarity is a slight step above the GR07, but it's not as spacious. 
   
  I can't believe no one's talking about this!


----------



## Gilly87

Tiny little buggers, too...hmmm...I'll keep them on tap for a crappy day impulse buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> They're actually right up there. Ridiculous for less than half the price paid of the GR07.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gilly87 said:


> Tiny little buggers, too...hmmm...I'll keep them on tap for a crappy day impulse buy


 
   
  And they weigh next to nothing. 
   
  I've been listening to some trance, classical and jazz with them. They don't miss a single beat!


----------



## Prakhar

Dang. These look pretty nice. Hows the build quality?


----------



## waynes world

High praise, and a good price!.... but alas, no such deal Canada (or Amazon.ca).


----------



## 2chains

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Gilly. Hey glad to see your around.. The Ele dac does sound nice. Throw on a little amp and you'll get your bass back.
> 
> 
> Good things to those who wait.


 

 Could you recommend an amp for this DAC?  I would probably like to pair this with my S400 but I will also be using it with my FX40.  Its definitely an upgrade from my laptop audio.


----------



## ayaflo

I just want to recommend the op to try out the GH-ERC-DMS! ... although the $80 price tag don't scream budget .. I have a slight feeling that they might be worth the grab! for one I prefer it to my SE-535 ...and also putting in cash to reshell it


----------



## Yahoe

Just received my HifimeDIY Sabre USB DAC and did some basing comparisons with my Yulong D18 Sabre/A18 combo and the combo somehow sounded better, or did it?

Bought the HifimeDIY Sabre USB DAC directly from there site and the least than one can say is the packaging is very light, just a small bubble envelope. I think it could very well be damaged in transport , and they could do a better packaging job.
It took 18 days to get to me in Québec with the Swisspost shipping option for a total of 49$ USD


----------



## vsls

Did anyone got a tracking number with ELE-Dac? I have no idea where my shipment is now!


----------



## MrEleventy

alberto01 said:


> What USB cable did you order?




Just an inexpensive cable from Amazon. I thinks it's made by mediabridge. Picked it because it was prime and just $10. Also bought me a otg plus charg er cable form my new galaxy s3.


----------



## dflock

Just wanted to update on my ELE Dac situation. I was originally having issues with the DAC. Basically not functioning or failing after working for a short period of time. I contacted the eBay seller and a new DAC was sent out which I received yesterday. This new DAC works perfectly. It is plug and playand worked immediately and sounds great. I even switched between the two and was able to prove that first DAC was faulty. Hopefully no one else gets a lemon but wanted to let everyone know that the seller is a good business man.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Yep. It's balanced, with much better low end presence than I was expecting. These things can *pound* when called for. Clarity is a slight step above the GR07, but it's not as spacious.
> 
> I can't believe no one's talking about this!


 
  i guess the reason is, that most people had the old UE version. the one now is the Logitech one. maybe there was a slight change in the tunning, which makes the difference
  my 2 yens


----------



## Prakhar

They seem to have build quality issues... Sucks...


----------



## Zelda

well, searching a bit, i came up with this

  new SM ES20. let´s wait and see


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vsls said:


> Did anyone got a tracking number with ELE-Dac? I have no idea where my shipment is now!


 
   
  Yes, I got a tracking number from seller "travelwind". I had to ask them where to go to track it though, and this was the site:
   
  http://intmail.183.com.cn/itemtrace_en.jsp
   
  Today apparently, mine have been "opened" at location "20110600" (wherever that is!).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, I got a tracking number from seller "travelwind". I had to ask them where to go to track it though, and this was the site:
> 
> http://intmail.183.com.cn/itemtrace_en.jsp
> 
> Today apparently, mine have been "opened" at location "20110600" (wherever that is!).


 

 Ya they are checking for contraband..


----------



## Gilly87

Deal breaker.
  Quote: 





prakhar said:


> They seem to have build quality issues... Sucks...


----------



## kova4a

I ordered me ELE from* *lu-cytime208 and I didn't get a tracking number but I seriously hope that he isn't using China Post as someone mentioned a while back. As far as the status of the package being opened I have no idea why is that but my vsonic VC02 hasn't arrived for more than a month now and according to its status it has been opened a bunch of times at several different places, so I hope everyone else who bought the ELE from China won't have such issues.


----------



## Gilly87

I'm not sure where all of these issues with shipping are coming from. I ordered from the same dude everyone else here is using and I got mine in like 4 days, no problem.
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I ordered me ELE from* *lu-cytime208 and I didn't get a tracking number but I seriously hope that he isn't using China Post as someone mentioned a while back. As far as the status of the package being opened I have no idea why is that but my vsonic VC02 hasn't arrived for more than a month now and according to its status it has been opened a bunch of times at several different places, so I hope everyone else who bought the ELE from China won't have such issues.


----------



## vsls

I ordered from kuyaya520 which is based in HK according to eBay.
  I didn't ask for tracking number since I thought it's not offered for that kind of shipment. It's been 2 weeks, nothing worrying so far but it would be useful to have an idea when to expect it.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





vsls said:


> I ordered from kuyaya520 which is based in HK according to eBay.
> I didn't ask for tracking number since I thought it's not offered for that kind of shipment. It's been 2 weeks, nothing worrying so far but it would be useful to have an idea when to expect it.


 

 There is a lot of mail traffic on China Post/Hong Kong Post.  Sometimes there are mail jams and the mail gets stuck for days before leaving China.  Recently I had a package that took longer than 40 days to leave China.  That is an unusually long time, but it is a good example of what I just said.  Once it left China, it reached my local postal office in 13 days.  A 5 to 7 day span from posting to departure from China, would not be a surprise.


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> There is a lot of mail traffic on China Post/Hong Kong Post.  Sometimes there are mail jams and the mail gets stuck for days before leaving China.  Recently I had a package that took longer than 40 days to leave China.  That is an unusually long time, but it is a good example of what I just said.  Once it left China, it reached my local postal office in 13 days.  A 5 to 7 day span from posting to departure from China, would not be a surprise.


 
   


 I will be satisfied if I receive it till the end of 2012!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Awei IEMs? They provide frequency response graphs for all of their IEMs, which I found odd for a company that sells them for >$10. According to my untrained eyes, the ES-100 and ES-300 look the best, FR-wise. Can anyone more apt at interpreting these things give them a peek and report their findings? Thanks.


 
   
  Yup, I've got an Awei ES-300     .....they're my go to earphones whenever I need a references on really bad sounding IEMs.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Huxley comes out of no where and tells it like it is. Ha glad you are enjoying this one. I am curious to eventually try this.
> 
> This SMSL Fort it is called is more of a delux model. Uses the same chip that is in the Ele but an equally small round housing w volume nob as it has an amp section to it..Kinda cool if you ask me. Like that volume nob.


 
   
  That knob alone is well worth the extra $ over the ELE DAC !    ...If you ever had to rip your iems out of your ears because you were caught out by the sudden volume increase of the ELE.
   
  SQ to my ears is also much better over the ELE, everything is much more smoother and fuller.
  If not for these SMSL Fort, I would not have discovered that the ELE DAC's got the left/right channels mixed up when I was A/Bing the two DACs.
   
  These SMSL Fort also uses the much easier to handle micro USB connectors instead of the bulkier USB-B (Printer) type cables.
   
  I'm really impressed with the size and quality of this thing, it has a nice solid build and that knob is silky smooth like what one would expect from a high end audiphile deck.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





darinmc said:


> Got my EL-D01 today.  Open the package, the item is blue.  I check the auction I closed, it clearly states black in the description and says you get what is pictured (4 pictures of a black DAC).  Ok, I can live with blue who cares.  I turn it over, big scratch across an entire corner.  Whatever, I bought it for it's function not it's looks.  Plug it in.  Left comes out of right, right comes out of left.  I contact the seller, slightly annoyed, and explain all of the problems.  They told me they would send a new one (no confirmation of shipment yet) so we'll see.  In the meantime I've had to make an IC specifically for this DAC with goofy footed connections.  Now that it's playing and I'm not thinking about the fact that I waited 3 weeks to get frustrated, had to build a new cable, and had to wear my headphones backwards to demo it until I could build the cable at home, I like the sound.  Very clean, nice sound.  If it's better than audio creation mode on my x-fi titanium it's not by much, but it's definitely better than my phone.  Happy to have something I can carry, connect to anything and have great sound.  Especially look forward to having a phone with OTG usb support in Feb.


 
   
  Seems I've got the same problems (Blue instead of black, left/right channel switched), only that I discovered the switched channels when I did an A/B with the SMSL Fort DAC which arrived recently.
   
  Makes me wonder if anyone else's ELE DAC has got the reversed left/right channels problem ?


----------



## Huxley

Fuller than the ele, well that's me ordering it.
   
  It'll be nice having a volume dial right next to my bed, sames me having to swap things around when i want to use the amp.
   
  What is the smsl fort like for power ghost?
   
  Btw isn't it a mini usb port not micro?
   
  Edit - Just tried my blue ele, same here l/r is reversed.


----------



## vsls

I was wondering if everyone got the L/R reversed DACs from the same seller


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quite a few ppl have received their Somic MH463s now, here are their impressions (at the bottom of the OP)
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/637699/50mm-driver-open-air-full-size-cans-pop-out-of-nowhere-sound-amazing


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Fuller than the ele, well that's me ordering it.
> 
> It'll be nice having a volume dial right next to my bed, sames me having to swap things around when i want to use the amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  They're efficient, I have my laptop volume set to 50% (100% volume on WMP) and I can't go beyond like 50% on the SMSL Fort's dial without hearing damage, 35% on the knob give a really nice SQ with my FXD80 (28% with the S500).
   
  The same can't be said of the ELE, I have to lower the laptop's volume down to 6-10% in order to listen to them, the ELE seem to have the amp portion hardwired to full volume. If you've played with full size speakers systems then you will know what I mean when I say the ELE sounds like speakers driven with underpowered amp (insufficent power headroom) and at the full volume setting, you lose most of the musicality.
   
  The SMSL Fort sounds like a well integrated HiFi system, there is more than enough headroom to power any of my phones without any hints of distortion, the sweet spot for most users would be between 25% to 60% on the dial depending on your phones and sources.
   
  Dispite what I've said, the ELE still do sound better than the raw output from the laptop's motherboard, it is only upon comparision with the SMSL Fort that the ELE's shortcomings are revealed.
   
  Yup, you are right. They have a Mini (Left) instead of Micro (right) port, my bad !

   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





vsls said:


> I was wondering if everyone got the L/R reversed DACs from the same seller


 
   
  I am wondering if all of them are like that ?   ...the reds, blacks and silvers ?   .....anyone ?


----------



## sfwalcer

haha i have no idea where my ele dac is at, no tracking no nothing, shipping sure is slow as hell probably due to the Christmas madness, etc but still..... Ordered the thing on the 21st of last month and is still not here yet.


----------



## Nixon

Impatiently waiting for my ELE DAC to arrive now. Has anyone tied hooking one upto a Samsung Galaxy S3/Note 2 yet?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha i have no idea where my ele dac is at, no tracking no nothing, shipping sure is slow as hell probably due to the Christmas madness, etc but still..... Ordered the thing on the 21st of last month and is still not here yet.


 

 Ha! Your cool calm facade doesn't fool me... sfwalcer is getting a wee bit thirsty lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha! Your cool calm facade doesn't fool me... sfwalcer is getting a wee bit thirsty lol!


 
   
  You can read me like a book, you got me WAYNE. IT'S REAL!!!

   
  Dying here.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> You can read me like a book, you got me WAYNE. IT'S REAL!!!
> 
> Dying here.




Lol! Just think how thirsty you would be if you didn't have your Fire Phoenix or ANY damned dac for your computer!!!


----------



## vsls

My ELE Dac must travel the whole Asia, hopefully it will arrive with many experiences


----------



## oneoseven

Just received my Ele that I ordered on 12/07 from elefmtransmitter_aimee off ebay.. Not bad considering others have been waiting almost a month now.. Impressions are it's brighter than I was expecting.. Or they just don't mix well with the fx40/fx101.. I have a pair of Heaven IV coming in at the end of the week so hopefully higher end IEM = higher end sounding dac =).. I'll have to get a pair of mh1c to try with them too


----------



## Dsnuts

Let them run music overnight and they smooth out some. Sound chips naturally sound more brighter when first used.


----------



## Libertad

I have the HA-S400 in hand after reading so much about them and they blow me away out of the box! Great find and reading the FZX100/200 thread i think ill own a pair of the 200s soon but on to dynomat/recable/hm5 pads for the S400 daft punk has a whole life with these!


----------



## oneoseven

I just dont think the ele is for me.. I greatly prefer the sound of the xonar dg =\.. My ears just don't seem to be accepting it.. So if anyone wants one before christmas that hasn't ordered yet I'm selling it for what I bought it for (19) just pm me =).. On another note I had forgotten how amazing the fx40/fx101 were before I purchased them again recently.. The 40 in particular are fantastic and helps curb my need to repurchase the fxd80s and the 101s help me not repurchase the cks77s.. The cheaper alternatives are very nice


----------



## MrEleventy

I think my ele has arrived as well. Got a slip in the mailbox


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I just dont think the ele is for me.. I greatly prefer the sound of the xonar dg =\.. My ears just don't seem to be accepting it.. So if anyone wants one before christmas that hasn't ordered yet I'm selling it for what I bought it for (19) just pm me =).. On another note I had forgotten how amazing the fx40/fx101 were before I purchased them again recently.. The 40 in particular are fantastic and* helps curb my need to repurchase the fxd80s and the 101s help me not repurchase the cks77s*.. The cheaper alternatives are very nice


 
   
  That will work ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ....as long as you don't go listen to a FXD80 or CKS77 !
   
  ....I know because I took a sneak listen to a FXZ100      ....now nothing else will do !


----------



## oneoseven

Lol that's very true.. I just traded away my XBA-3 too so hopefully what I'm getting in return will keep me away from other IEMs for a while.. Would be nice to not be on the look out for something new all the time =)


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





vsls said:


> I ordered from kuyaya520 which is based in HK according to eBay.
> I didn't ask for tracking number since I thought it's not offered for that kind of shipment. It's been 2 weeks, nothing worrying so far but it would be useful to have an idea when to expect it.


 
   
  I also ordered an ELE DAC from kyuaya520.  It was shipped on November 27 and arrived today, December 20, Hong Kong to Ohio, USA.  Not exactly fast, but less than a month.  I don't know where you are, but this might help you estimate when yours will arrive.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> That knob alone is well worth the extra $ over the ELE DAC !    ...If you ever had to rip your iems out of your ears because you were caught out by the sudden volume increase of the ELE.
> 
> SQ to my ears is also much better over the ELE, everything is much more smoother and fuller.
> If not for these SMSL Fort, I would not have discovered that the ELE DAC's got the left/right channels mixed up when I was A/Bing the two DACs.
> ...


 
   
  I received an ELE DAC today and realize that I need more volume.  And so I am wondering... Should I order one of these SMSL Forts?  Or should I just get myself an amp like the Fiio E11? The price is almost the same, but perhaps the E11 paired with the ELE DAC might sound a bit better?


----------



## Dsnuts

Go for the E11. It sounds great with the Ele. Plus you can use that as your portable amp.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I also ordered an ELE DAC from kyuaya520.  It was shipped on November 27 and arrived today, December 20, Hong Kong to Ohio, USA.  Not exactly fast, but less than a month.  I don't know where you are, but this might help you estimate when yours will arrive.


 
  Holy crap, i ordered from the same seller on the 21st and have not gotten it yet. It better come today or else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's gonna be the end of the world tomorrow and i can't even enjoy my cheapo ele dac.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Holy crap, i ordered from the same seller on the 21st and have not gotten it yet. It better come today or else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now if that isn't a parched throat, I don't know what is lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Now if that isn't a parched throat, I don't know what is lol!


 

 WAYNE if you get your ele dac sooner than me,..................i don't even!!! This seller sucks haha


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I also ordered an ELE DAC from kyuaya520.  It was shipped on November 27 and arrived today, December 20, Hong Kong to Ohio, USA.  Not exactly fast, but less than a month.  I don't know where you are, but this might help you estimate when yours will arrive.


 

 I am in Greece so I don't really know when to expect that. I ordered roughly one week after you so probably next week I will be lucky!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I just want to confirm that I ordered my ELE from Lu_cytime208 on ebay on the 4th of December and they arrived as scheduled (which was today). So far it's nice, though I feel the amp on it is a little too much, as others have stated I have it on 6 % of laptop speaker volume utilizing Wasapi through winamp. Anymore juice and Im sure I would be doing damage to my drums, in fact 6% seems to be just on the verge on just being acceptable. I'll let these settle in with various music and get back with more impressions. Anyone happen to know if they're is a way to scale back that amp at all?
  
   
   
  *edit (btw I'm over in the Dalles, Oregon) in case people were curious as to how many days to relative location, blah blah blah....
   
   
  **double edit, as for the seller I feel very confident having gone through her as it was the color I ordered and I didn't have any problems with L,R being switched up as others had said


----------



## mawoca

I ordered my black ELE DAC from travelinwind on Dec 1st and got it on the 12th. No problems with it at all. It's everything I'd hoped it would be and more, especially since it's actually my first DAC! I'm pairing it with my E11 and Grado SR60s. I do find it to be somewhat bright without the amp, so the E11 is a really nice match for it. I've clocked in a lot of hours with it in the past week, and couldn't be happier.
   
  However, now I'm thinking about a desktop amp so my wife can borrow the E11 once in a while. Does anyone have a recommendation for a budget amp that would pair well with the ELE and my Grados?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Go for the E11. It sounds great with the Ele. Plus you can use that as your portable amp.


 
   
  Thanks for the recommendation.  Getting the E11 was my preference, but I wanted to bounce the idea off folks who have a lot more experience with this kind of audio than I do. Cheers,


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Holy crap, i ordered from the same seller on the 21st and have not gotten it yet. It better come today or else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Now if that isn't a parched throat, I don't know what is lol!


 
   
  That's beyond a parched throat, Wayne        .....that's the last frenzy, headless chicken struggles of a man stuck in the desert looking at a mirage !


----------



## waynes world

ghostfit said:


> That's beyond a parched throat, Wayne        .....that's the last frenzy, headless chicken struggles of a man stuck in the desert looking at a mirage !




Lol! Indeed. He'll be put out of his misery soon though - it's got to be the end of the world somewhere by now!


----------



## Alberto01

What time is the world supposed to end on Eastern Standard Time?


----------



## d marc0

I'm planning to get the ELE and pair it with the Go-VIBE mini box amp for my desktop. Has anyone tried this setup?


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What time is the world supposed to end on Eastern Standard Time?


 
  5:11 am but remember this: Matthew 24:36 "But of that day and _that_ hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels which are in heaven, neither the Son, but the Father."


----------



## soundstige

Or just, you know, it's all superstition and only scientific tools can approach accurately describing the universe.
   
  Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> 5:11 am but remember this: Matthew 24:36 "But of that day and _that_ hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels which are in heaven, neither the Son, but the Father."


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Or just, you know, it's all superstition and only scientific tools can approach accurately describing the universe.


 
   
  Are we really going to get into this kind of debate in the discovery thread?


----------



## soundstige

Iunno, ask #5660 and #5662. We need to reach consensus first.
  Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> Are we really going to get into this kind of debate in the discovery thread?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Go for the E11. It sounds great with the Ele. Plus you can use that as your portable amp.


 
   
  As I looked into this more, I realize that the E11 cannot be charged while listening.  It runs only on battery power. Since I will be using the ELE DAC and amp at my desktop (I don't even own a laptop), portability is not a requirement. Having it connected to a power source while listening is actually preferable.  I have noticed that Bravo amps have been very highly praised in this forum, specifically, the Bravo Ocean.  However, on Bravo's website, I also see the Bravo V2 which seems to be identical to the Ocean except for the metal case.  Since the cost of the V2 ($69.99) is only a bit more than half that of the Ocean ($129.99), the V2 just might be a great buy.  Has anyone here been able to compare these two to see if there are, in fact, any sonic differences?  What does almost twice the cost provide other than a better housing? Thanks!


----------



## 149700

Also interested in what gibosi posted!


----------



## kong

It's been 31 days since I ordered the ELE from eBay user travelinwind and there is no sign that it will arrive so I requested a refund. May try with another seller from Hong Kong or go with the SMSL Fort instead.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kong said:


> It's been 31 days since I ordered the ELE from eBay user travelinwind and there is no sign that it will arrive so I requested a refund. May try with another seller from Hong Kong or go with the SMSL Fort instead.


 

 Do not order stuff from China without a tracking number.  The tracking number fee is $2.  Even if it does not cost you anything, it is uncomfortable to take part in a transaction that resulted in a loss to the seller because of mail loss.  With a tracking number, you ensure that your package will arrive.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kong said:


> It's been 31 days since I ordered the ELE from eBay user travelinwind and there is no sign that it will arrive so I requested a refund. May try with another seller from Hong Kong or go with the SMSL Fort instead.


 
  Don't order from kyuaya520, cuz i placed my order on the 21st of last month and have yet to get it. No ship notice, no tracking, no communication no nothing. Just contacted the seller to see what's up. But the last day of estimated arrival is the 27th of this month though so..... still got a couple of days before i am going to file a complaint.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  A hybrid tube amplifier is the way to go.  I have an Indeed G3 hybrid tube amplifier like this one:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Indeed-G3-Valve-Class-A-Hybrid-Headphone-Pre-Amplifier-NOS-5814-tube-USA-sixties-/250970005853?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a6efa615d
   
  The seller used to have those on auction until a few months ago.  I got mine for $87.66 including shipping, in April.  They got as low as less than $70 in some auctions.  The sound of tube+solid state (that is why it is called a hybrid amplifier) amplification is superior to the sound of just a solid state amplifier.  Besides, you can get other tubes for your amplifier that will make it sound different with each tube.
   
  With these Bravo and Indeed amps, quality control may be an issue.  I started having problems with the volume potentiometer in mine after 3 months.  In spite of that, it has been a good investment.


----------



## Alberto01

BTW, the world did not end on my location at the appointed time.  That gives me more time to enjoy my audio setup.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> BTW, the world did not end on my location at the appointed time.  That gives me more time to enjoy my audio setup.


 

 LoL, i would assume the end of the world is global. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just a couple of hours to go here and it's gonna be the 22nd, guess no THE END here as well.


----------



## shea2812

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Agreed I think for the price everyone should have a pair. Try eQing them. They will surprise.
> 
> I read that the SHE3580 are no longer being made. So snap em up when you see em.


 
  I just did!  Not as low a price as you guys paid over stateside.....exchange rate and all...
  I am happy
  good phones to trash about without worry.


----------



## MrEleventy

kong said:


> It's been 31 days since I ordered the ELE from eBay user travelinwind and there is no sign that it will arrive so I requested a refund. May try with another seller from Hong Kong or go with the SMSL Fort instead.




I ordered from travelinwind as well and got a tracking number but just for the China leg of the shipment. I just got mine about 2 days ago. Ordered on the 27th of Nov. Shreveport, LA. So patience seems to be key.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glamor shot.
 The added bass end of the FXZ200 using the Ele is excellent synergy


----------



## quisxx

FYI I ordered a prodct from china, and it just arrived today, 3 days later than estimated date.  Just thought you dudes who are wondering if it's only your stuff thats late, would like to know.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> A hybrid tube amplifier is the way to go.  I have an Indeed G3 hybrid tube amplifier like this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Indeed-G3-Valve-Class-A-Hybrid-Headphone-Pre-Amplifier-NOS-5814-tube-USA-sixties-/250970005853?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a6efa615d
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for your advice.  After reading up on it, the G3 seems like a very good amp for money. And if I was willing to spend $120 for an Ocean, I would definitely consider the G3.  However, this will be my very first amp, and being a noobie, I think it wise to keep my budget to $100 or less.  So if the V2 is identical to the Ocean, except for the housing, and it is only about $70, then I think it would be a great first amp for me.  Thanks again.


----------



## kong

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I ordered from travelinwind as well and got a tracking number but just for the China leg of the shipment. I just got mine about 2 days ago. Ordered on the 27th of Nov. Shreveport, LA. So patience seems to be key.


 

 I placed my order on the 22nd of Nov. And I live in Thailand so I'm kinda expecting that it would take less than 30 days to arrive... Also the table in the product page suggests that they will provide a refund if the delivery takes longer than 31 days, no?
   
  For me, registered mail doesn't guarantee that you will receive the package, it just guarantee that the sender will get a refund if the package got lost


----------



## donedj

Did write a good review of the Monster Isports
  Until I found out one of the nozzles is actually loose
  Oh, the quality control issues.
   
  Going back to Tigerdirect.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Did write a good review of the Monster Isports
> Until I found out one of the nozzles is actually loose
> Oh, the quality control issues.
> 
> Going back to Tigerdirect.


 
  where's the review?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kong said:


> It's been 31 days since I ordered the ELE from eBay user travelinwind and there is no sign that it will arrive so I requested a refund. May try with another seller from Hong Kong or* go with the SMSL Fort instead.*


 
   
  If you are willing to go with the slightly higher price of the SMSL Fort, I'll say go for it.
  The better SQ from the SMSL Fort over the ELE more than makes up for the extra few dollars.
   
  DSnuts, have you ordered the SMSL Fort yet ?   ....can't wait to hear your comments on comparision with the Fire Pheonix.


----------



## KEP1

I'm wondering what would be the upgrade to the MH1C...a phone that has smooth highs and great sub bass that takes well to EQ and amping. I feel like I'm describing the XB90EX. Am I?


----------



## gibosi

As I keep looking and thinking about an amp to use with the ELE DAC, I am now wondering if I should consider upping my budget a little bit?  Has anyone has used this little DAC with an O2 (Objective2 headphone amp)?  It appears that I can get one of these for about the same price as a Bravo Ocean or Indeed G3 Hybrid.  
   
  http://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/products.html
   
  Your advice?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> I'm wondering what would be the upgrade to the MH1C...a phone that has smooth highs and great sub bass that takes well to EQ and amping. I feel like I'm describing the XB90EX. Am I?


 

 JVC FXZ100


----------



## donedj

Quote: 





zelda said:


> where's the review?


 
   
  Review of Monster Isports
  These were purchased for $29.99 from Tigerdirect + tax, free shipping.
  Build quality: It seems good, but mine arrived defective, right nozzle is loose in its bay, so they are exchanging it.
  Overall, cable seems to be well made, microphonics are not bothersome, and not very existent. The tips are very comfortable and comes in wide range of sizes, along with the hook holds. Hooks are not painful, but made of hard plastic, unlike the Bose IE2 hooks which are a silicon type material. Hooks help the earphones stay in ear, and I do think these are good phones for exercise, goes not very deep, but stays in ear, very light for a Monster product (unlike the MDTs that I have, that are heavy).
   
  Sound:
  Well I listened to these first with Rush album - Test for Echo, and was very surprised how they handle rock music. These are not bassy phones at all. So if one expects the traditional Beats (monster) bass, well you will be disappointed. But it is ample, and it is of good quality. For Rock music it works great. The soundstage is well placed, not wide, forward and definitely emphasizes the vocals. It is as if the singer is right in front of you. Guitars are crunchy but a bit lacking the full detail and separation, the base is great, I was able to hear most notes without any issues in all the songs base line. Drums are good, phones handle fast tracks fairly well. I would think with some burn in things will get even better.
   
  For $29.99 I think these are great phones for the use. If I was to buy them just for daily listening purposes I would still consider them a good value, but not excellent. The ATH-CMK50s that Dsnuts recommended back in the day for like $25 was a deal for such sound for example, but the Isports are not with the similar price point. But when you put the variable of sports into the equation, things change and these phones for this price become an excellent value. I will definitely be using them for all my exercise routine, jog, run, strength training, hikes etc. I was using the CMK50s for my exercise routine for a while, as they are very comfortable and stay in ears, but now they are not to be found anywhere, they will go back to my special listening drawer, and the Isports will be the choice of daily exercise phones. In all honesty, I am mainly worried about the quality issues more than anything else, if they do last a couple of years of exercise, I would be more than happy with the purchase.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> I'm wondering what would be the upgrade to the MH1C...a phone that has smooth highs and great sub bass that takes well to EQ and amping. I feel like I'm describing the XB90EX. Am I?


 
  well, yes, you are, but as Dsnuts already posted, fxz100 will be even better, so yeah..


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Review of Monster Isports


 
  thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  now, i wonder how the new ATH-CKP500 compares


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
these?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> As I keep looking and thinking about an amp to use with the ELE DAC, I am now wondering if I should consider upping my budget a little bit?  Has anyone has used this little DAC with an O2 (Objective2 headphone amp)?  It appears that I can get one of these for about the same price as a Bravo Ocean or Indeed G3 Hybrid.
> 
> http://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/products.html
> 
> Your advice?


 

 I think that raising your budget would be a good idea.  There is no use in upgrading to a pricier and (presumably) better amplifier later, if you have the money to get the upgrade right now.
   
  Still, I think that a hybrid tube amplifier is the way to go.
   
  Here is one, that I would have bought if I could have gotten it at this price when I was looking for an amp:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-standard-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A2QM5O6/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1356225578&sr=1-3&keywords=hybrid+tube+amplifier
   
  If you have soldering skills, some technical knowledge on electronics and interest in using both, you can get a Bravo V2 and modify it to sound much better than anything costing twice as much as the Bravo.
   
  Take your time to do some online research on comparisons between amps.  It will be worth it.
   
  What is your location?


----------



## AccioHeadphone

Anyone wanna chime in to say if this rig would work well or if something else could be improved? (at similar costs)
   
  Macbook Pro Late 2008 
  ELE DAC 
  Bravo Audio Ocean
  Beyerdynamic DT880 600 Ohm


----------



## mosshorn

I would say a Little Dot MKII would be better for those Beyers for some more dough. Mind you, it probably won't play as nicely with a range of cans like the Ocean will. I can't seem to find any power ratings on the Ocean either other than a simple "500mw". That doesn't really tell me much. Although aesthetically the Ocean is adorable.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what got me kinda interested, is the new Schiits.


----------



## mosshorn

I'll be getting them in this week ^_^


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta let us know how those are. I think for the cost and performance those are a real contender.


----------



## mosshorn

Will do! I will actually be able to compare the Modi side by side to the Hifimediy Sabre DAC, and the Magni will be compared to a couple others from memory.


----------



## kong

Was about to pull the trigger on the SMSL Fort but suddenly a question popped up into my mind:
   
  Could anyone please compare the SMSL Fort with FiiO E10? Thanks!


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I think that raising your budget would be a good idea.  There is no use in upgrading to a pricier and (presumably) better amplifier later, if you have the money to get the upgrade right now.
> 
> Still, I think that a hybrid tube amplifier is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am in Columbus, Ohio, USA.  
   
  It seems that I am spending the majority of my days online researching amps! That Little Dot for something like $88 looks very good. And while I haven't used a soldering iron in several years, modifying a V2 is also a very appealing option. And just today, Dsnuts brought to our attention the new inexpensive Schiitz products, so now the $99 Magni is another contender. A ton of choices! Again, thanks for your time. Cheers


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> these?


 
  yep, those
  check those special shaped tips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  BTW any new on the ATH CKN50?


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny Bai should have his pair very soon. I am sure he will post his impressions of them here.


----------



## sfwalcer

YEAH BOi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My ELE DAC finally came in today.  Man is this thing small, when i shack it i can hear stuff moving inside, the 3.5mm jack moves as well. LoL Sure doesn't have a solid built quality to it.
   
  So far i am using an external HDD usb cable to power this thing up, will try it later with a printer usb cable to see if it sounds different. Set up is a breeze, just plug and play basically. But man does this thing take a lot of juice to output a loud volume.
   
  Using VLC player at volume 100% and have to set my "Speaker" volume to max and "Wave" to almost max in order to get a loud enough sound to come through.  Testing with my MH1Cs as we speak.......
   
  Man this thing sounds glorious compared to the crappy stock audio card on my lappy via 3.5mm audio jack. NO MORE BUZZING SOUND!!! Thank god. LoL I can tell this little cheapo dac is going to sound better than my ipods/ sansa player already.
   
  Early Christmas present for me WOOT WOOT!!!
   
  I beat you to it WAYNE, stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad they finally got to you my friend.


----------



## tgx78

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Glad they finally got to you my friend.


 
   
  I got mine few days ago but sound from left channel is cutting in and out. 3.5mm jack is at fault i think. Not sure what to do.
  Sent email to the seller, but no response yet. Should there be any easy fix for this?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Glad they finally got to you my friend.


 

 Thanks Ds, another amazing recommendation from you.  All your recs has been spot on and more then lives up to the hype.  Nothing but true audio gems so far for so little. Appreciate all the hard work you put into these discoveries. STAY HYPED!!!
   
  Happy holidays Ds and everyone here at head-fi.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tgx78 said:


> I got mine few days ago but sound from left channel is cutting in and out. 3.5mm jack is at fault i think. Not sure what to do.
> Sent email to the seller, but no response yet. Should there be any easy fix for this?


 
  Keep trying to contact them. They should send you a new one. That sucks about the few lemons. Something unavoidable when buying stuff this cheap I suppose. If not you should be able to request a full refund.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





tgx78 said:


> I got mine few days ago but sound from left channel is cutting in and out. 3.5mm jack is at fault i think. Not sure what to do.
> Sent email to the seller, but no response yet. Should there be any easy fix for this?


 
   
  Seems like it would be quick work with a soldering iron. I remember when my Clip+ started doing that. I refused to buy another one, so I watched a couple of youtbe videos on how to solder, and the rest is history.
   
  It might be worth looking into. Learning how to solder opens up a world of infinite possibilities.


----------



## KEP1

My SMSL Fort came in today. I'm very bad at describing audio so far in my limited experience with headphones, but it is MUCH better than my onboard audio, and the volume knob is soooo nice to have.


----------



## kong

Arghh, that's so tempting.
   
  If anyone have listened to both SMSL Fort and FiiO E10 I'd love to read some comparison between the two


----------



## CashNotCredit

These Somic MH463s are the *real deal*, sound-wise.

 An excerpt from my review:


*SOUND QUALITY: *
   
*BASS*: Loud, boomy, and kind of obnoxious in bass-heavy genres without M50 pads, but is punchy and articulate in more "natural" ones.
*LOW-MIDS*: Slightly recessed and distant, but still hefty and with a good amount of "body" to them.
*HIGH-MIDS*: Exceptional. From 350-700 Hz, the MH463 is unstoppable. Airy, a bit sparkly, and right at the forefront, which is exactly where they should be. The high-mids truly set this headphone apart from everything else I have heard. 
*TREBLE*: It's here, it exists, it does its job, and it leaves. Not harsh or grating, nor recessed and hollow, the MH463s treble gets done what it needs to get done. You'll know when a vocalist breathes or a drummer hits a hi-hat, but it's not painfully obvious unless the track calls for it.
*SOUNDSTAGE*: Wide, inviting, definitely not intimate. Things that are hard panned sound like they're coming from about 95-100 degrees left or right (slightly over your shoulder). Everything fills in quite nicely.
   
*BUILD/FEATURES:*
   
*DURABILITY*: Not great, it appears. This headphone employs a similar strain relief to the M50...and seeing how my M50's strain relief broke, this is definitely vulnerable. Don't move your head back and forth too much while listening, because the MH463s creak like there's no tomorrow. Also, the extenders are very rigid and tight, sort of like the JVC HA-S400. Perhaps they just need to be broken in. 
*COMFORT*: Without the M50 pads, the MH463 is unbearable for more than 30 minutes to an hour. However, they do have a well-cushioned headband, so once the M50 pads are on, they are an absolute breeze to wear for long periods.
*APPEARANCE*: They look...decent, I guess. Save for the residue, they appear pretty plain and standard.
*ACCESSORIES*: Hope you like 1/4 inch adapters, because that is all you're getting.

 With Turtle Beach X12 pads, as I just found out today, the bass issues go away entirely. The bass goes from inconsistent and awkward to a bit of a bass-heavy, but refined sound. Imagine the HA-S500 bass, but on Ritalin. Soundwise, these smoke the HA-S500, and the HA-S500 smokes most things under $150. The HD-600 comparisons may be a bit much, but believe the hype. On sound alone, these are worth at least 3 times their asking price, if not more.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Wishlisted!!!


----------



## daveyostrow

more bass than the s500, in what way?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Ritalin's a drug prescribed to help people focus. They have as similar sounding bass (with X12 pads), but less of it, and it's less bloated and more focused.


----------



## sfwalcer

Man oh man, I have never heard my audio like i am hearing with my ele dac!!! That is if you like your right/ left channels reversed. LoL
   
  Ok looks like a lot of these ele dac has their R/L audio outputs reversed as my blue ele also have the same issue.  So looked up online to see if you can fix this problem. Was able to find solutions if you are using VLC player or Media Player Classic.
   
  http://forums.thedigitalfix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=564917
   
  For Media Player Classic: Click on play, then click on audio, then options: Under "Internal Filters" is "audio switcher" with options on the right for you to play with. Click on the "Enable Custom Channel Mapping " box to enable the feature.
   
  You will see "Front Left" as "1" and "Front Right" as "2" boxes checked by default. All you have to do now to reverse the Left/ Right channels is uncheck the "1" box for Front Left then check it as "2" and uncheck "2" for the Front Right and check it as "1".  Then click on apply. The final setting should show Front Left with only a "2" checked and Front Right with only a "1" checked.
   
  For VLC Player it seems easier but there is a HUGE problem. It allows you to pick "reverse stereo" BUT only for ONE track, after the track is finished playing it goes back to "stereo" output again. Looks like others have this problem as well.
   
  http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080922022659AAOLlR9
   
  I followed the link to the so called solution on that lamo apple site from the link above but it doesn't even address the same issue. It's for burning reverse playlists onto CDs LMAO or am i reading it wrong??? Cuz that apple page has nothing related to VLC "reverse stereo" problem whatsoever.
   
  If anyone out there knows how to set "reverse stereo" permanently on VLC player for all playing tracks please help out. I like to use VLC over Media Player Classic and it bugs the hell outta me that it changes back to "stereo" after every song.

   
   
  The ele dac is flawless if not for this one MAJOR issue. But it is pretty interesting to listen to all your music in opposite channels. LoL


----------



## Dsnuts

That kinda sucks. I would ask the vendor if they can send you a new one. And this time ask them to test it out before they send it out.


----------



## MrEleventy

Not sure if I'm getting these channel issues that everyone else is getting. I got a black one from travelinwind and hooking it up via otg to my s3, eberything is fine. Haven't tried my pc yet thon hopefully I won't. Now... just need an amp for this thing. I was looking at the Schiit modi... 

Oops, did I say modi? I meant the magni. :X


----------



## Huxley

Or you could do what I did and buy the smsl fort.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That kinda sucks. I would ask the vendor if they can send you a new one. And this time ask them to test it out before they send it out.


 
  Already did, but it seems like numerous people that ordered the ele has this exact issue.  It's no biggie really cuz even in reverse channel everything sounds great. It makes you think you are listening to all your songs for the 1st time due to the "nuances" from the L/R. LoL 
   
  Like I posted above, it can be easily solved with Media Player Classic and VLC, but the settings for VLC is only one song and not permanent for some strange reason.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Or you could do what I did and buy the smsl fort.


 

 I'll trade my "unique" ele dac for your smsl fort???  LoL
   
  It's ok, i am really diggin' this lil' ele dac, might try the smsl fort when i feel i really need it, cuz i just got this thing.


----------



## Huxley

sfwalcer said:


> I'll trade my "unique" ele dac for your smsl fort???  LoL
> 
> It's ok, i am really diggin' this lil' ele dac, might try the smsl fort when i feel i really need it, cuz i just got this thing.




Lol I'm fine, I too have a dodgy ele dac, but ghost says the smsl fort sounds fuller the ele was more to test the water.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Not sure if I'm getting these channel issues that everyone else is getting. I got a black one from travelinwind and hooking it up via otg to my s3, eberything is fine. Haven't tried my pc yet thon hopefully I won't. Now... just need an amp for this thing. I was looking at the Schiit modi...


 
  Yeah everything sounds great even with the reversed channels, it's just a simple careless mistake from the people putting this thing together.  But then again it's expected that quality control for cheapos like this is not the best. Not really a deal breaker for sure, can be fixed in a jiffy.  Anyone out there that know how to mess with VLC Player "reverse stereo" settings please do inform.  
   
   
  Quote: 





huxley said:


> Lol I'm fine, I too have a dodgy ele dac, but ghost says the smsl fort sounds fuller the ele was more to test the water.


 
   
  The the smsl fort do look really neat, but i am happy with my ele for now. Hope the seller sends me set that is right, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

huxley said:


> Or you could do what I did and buy the smsl fort.




I'd rather have a seperate amp to play with my other dacs. Can't do that with the fort.


----------



## fba0861

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Not sure if I'm getting these channel issues that everyone else is getting. I got a black one from travelinwind and hooking it up via otg to my s3, eberything is fine. Haven't tried my pc yet thon hopefully I won't. Now... just need an amp for this thing. I was looking at the Schiit modi...


 
  How's the volume when hooked up to the S3?
   
  My OTG cable will be another 2 weeks! Good to know it works on the S3.


----------



## fba0861

My E6 is not a good fit for the ELE. The soundstage is gone. Researching a good portable amp to match the Ele.


----------



## kong

Quote: 





fba0861 said:


> My E6 is not a good fit for the ELE. The soundstage is gone. Researching a good portable amp to match the Ele.


 

 Dsnuts has tried the ELE with FiiO E11 and he said they work well together


----------



## H20Fidelity

kong said:


> *Dsnuts has tried the ELE with FiiO E11 and he said they work well together *




*24 hours later* Every ELE DAC and E11 currently sold out online*


----------



## BoxShot

Late to a party but here goes.
  Can you compare the FX40 and FX101 to S400/500?
  I know that iem comparisons to cans is kind of hard but I'm trying to decide which one to get since they're about $5 apart.


----------



## MrEleventy

fba0861 said:


> How's the volume when hooked up to the S3?
> 
> My OTG cable will be another 2 weeks! Good to know it works on the S3.




It's a bit louder than the headphone jack, about 2 or 3 clicks. Its got plenty of juice to drive the mh1 and lower cans & iem.


----------



## Bonta-Kun

Quote: 





boxshot said:


> Late to a party but here goes.
> Can you compare the FX40 and FX101 to S400/500?
> I know that iem comparisons to cans is kind of hard but I'm trying to decide which one to get since they're about $5 apart.


 
  Let see S400/500 > FX40 > FX101?
   
  I would skip FX101, FX3X clearly better SQ than FX101 not mention CNT series are quite impressive.


----------



## darinmc

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> It's a bit louder than the headphone jack, about 2 or 3 clicks. Its got plenty of juice to drive the mh1 and lower cans & iem.


 
   
  I have an s3 coming, but I'm wondering what the SQ difference is going to be like.  The s3 has a highly praised wolfson 24bit dac in it already and considering the ele is 16 bit I just wonder if I'm better off with the s3 and an amp.  Have you seen a marked improvement in sq, or just in volume?
   
  Edit: I also know the wolfson dac has an eq on it so that manufacturers can produce a "house" sound, so it could also be that the samsung sound is too colored or bright or something as well...


----------



## MrEleventy

Actually, the chipset depends on the model of the S3 you're getting. All US editions use a qualcomm chipset instead of the wolfson. I got the US ATT . I think the wolfson in the Internation S3 is the same as the one in the Fiio E10, WM8740. I would like to do a direct comparison of the E10 vs S3 US but E10 doesn't work in host mode. A/Bing with the E10 on PC with same tracks & volume level, the E10 is better than the S3 US qualcomm chip. There's more sparkle to the treble. S3's bass and mids are a little muddy and mushy. From my short time with the ELE via OTG, I'd say it's better than the qualcomm chipset as well but I'd want more time with the ELE before declaring a winner


----------



## Alberto01

Treble spikes between 3 and 5 kHz make the treble harsh/piercing and cheap sounding.  Spikes above 9 kHz do not hurt the treble quality nearly as much (if they do), because that is where the sweet treble is.  How are the FXZ100 and FXZ200 on that matter?


----------



## bjaardker

Finally got my ELEs. Nice sound. Good sound stage. A little less bass than my stock dac on the this HP. That's a little disappointing. Oh well. Really good sound and at least I don't have to hear the clicking and buzzing in the background of onboard electronics.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Treble spikes between 3 and 5 kHz make the treble harsh/piercing and cheap sounding.  Spikes above 9 kHz do not hurt the treble quality nearly as much (if they do), because that is where the sweet treble is.  How are the FXZ100 and FXZ200 on that matter?


 

 No treble spikes in that region that I can hear. This was happening on the FX101 and the FX3X. The FXZs however is a very nice refined sound. No harshness spiky stuff at all.


----------



## Alberto01

dsnuts said:


> alberto01 said:
> 
> 
> > Treble spikes between 3 and 5 kHz make the treble harsh/piercing and cheap sounding.  Spikes above 9 kHz do not hurt the treble quality nearly as much (if they do), because that is where the sweet treble is.  How are the FXZ100 and FXZ200 on that matter?
> ...




Thank you!

The ATH-CKS77 have treble spike(s) in that frequency range. If those JVCs don't have any, then the treble should be a lot smoother (no harshness) on them as compared to the CKS77's treble. Is it smoother?


----------



## DannyBai

It is smoother.  I have trouble with the AT's treble and don't find them harsh on the JVC's.


----------



## Alberto01

dannybai said:


> It is smoother.  I have trouble with the AT's treble and don't find them harsh on the JVC's.




Thank you.

I asked a good general interest question about those JVCs in the wrong thread (here) by accident. I meant to ask it again today on the right thread. I had already asked the question a few days ago (page 60), but no one answered it.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Thank you.
> I asked a good general interest question about those JVCs in the wrong thread (here) by accident. I meant to ask it again today on the right thread. I had already asked the question a few days ago (page 60), but no one answered it.


 
  I would have answered it but must have missed it.


----------



## DannyBai

Just received these today.  The new micro-driver AT CKN50's.  I've only let them burn for the last 5 hours so these are quick initial impressions.  
   
  Bass:  Tight and controlled and reaches down to sub-bass levels.  I'd say somewhere between the JVC FXD70 and 80.  
   
  Treble:  Has the AT house treble but I only hear sibilance on a rare occasion.  Certain other AT's, after burn-in, I still couldn't stand the harsh treble.  We'll see what happens after burn.  
   
  Midrange:  Slightly recessed, still gives decent vocal presence but I actually would prefer more.  
   
  The earphones fit nicely, not sure what the rubber hooks do but the housing is small and insertion can go deep.  It has a J-cord design.  Will throw up more impressions after a few days of burn.


----------



## gibosi

A noobie question about using the ELE DAC without an amp, and controlling the volume on the PC:
   
  Is it better to control the volume in the music player and keep the system master volume at max?  Or control the volume using the system master and keep the music player volume at max?  Or maybe it makes no difference??


----------



## fba0861

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> It's a bit louder than the headphone jack, about 2 or 3 clicks. Its got plenty of juice to drive the mh1 and lower cans & iem.


 
  That's good to know. I'll be using my S3 as my office rig. Our IT had all the PC's locked and wont accept my ELE when I plug it in.


----------



## fba0861

Quote: 





kong said:


> Dsnuts has tried the ELE with FiiO E11 and he said they work well together


 
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> *24 hours later* Every ELE DAC and E11 currently sold out online*


 

 Hahahaha! I will take a look. I'm actually looking to get DT880's (250 or 600 Ohm) later. So my choice of amp will depend on that too.


----------



## fba0861

These came with my HP Laptop. Literally free earbuds...
   
  What a pleasant surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you have one of these, check them out. Can be had for as low as $5 on the 'bay.
   
   
   
   
   

   
   
  (disclaimer: Pic above is not mine)


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





fba0861 said:


> These came with my HP Laptop. Literally free earbuds...
> 
> What a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


 
  So can the she3580


----------



## fba0861

The more the merrier!


----------



## spaark

I think I might get the ELE DAC to try it out, but the specs confuse me. It says the dynamic range is 100 dB... how is that possible when the bit depth is 16 bits? Has anyone done any real measurements?


----------



## mugen3

Keep those CKN50 impressions coming DannyB. Cheap microdriver IEMs are always interesting.


----------



## mosshorn

Got the Magni/Modi in. Will do impressions vs. the Hifimediy sabre tonight.


----------



## CashNotCredit

I just got Somic EFi-82 MTs in the mail from Guangzhou. These things are serious business.

 Picture a more neutral JVC HA-S500, only over-ear and a larger soundstage.

 Essentially, take the S500, remove everything people don't like about it, and cut the price in half.

 Crazy.

 As I get more ear-time, I will definitely update you all with impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet you guys would never guess what I have in my ears right now.
   
  Thanks to DannyB who flowed me an extra pair of his ipods. I have been busy with other threads as of late so I haven't been able to try these till now. Not bad. These are actually pretty good. Much better than one would think. The only issue I have with them is they don't seem to fit my ears all that well. They fit kinda loose. They sound much fuller if I press against them. One size don't fit all..I am impressed that Apple has stepped up their earphone game. About time.
   
  Though I recently got a pair of TDK MT-300. I think the TDKs are actually a better earphone sound wise but cost $10 vs $30 ipods.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I just got Somic EFi-82 MTs in the mail from Guangzhou. These things are serious business.
> 
> Picture a more neutral JVC HA-S500, only over-ear and a larger soundstage.
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting. They look like toys but if the sound is good hey what can you say. Seems those Somic cans are the real deal. I would try one out but am tapped out. I bought so much stuff for the holidays I am waiting for the shell shock that will be my card bill. lol. Keep us updated on how they are turning out.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Interesting. They look like toys but if the sound is good hey what can you say. Seems those Somic cans are the real deal. I would try one out but am tapped out. I bought so much stuff for the holidays I am waiting for the shell shock that will be my card bill. lol. Keep us updated on how they are turning out.


 
  They look like toys, they feel like toys, they're built like toys. Somic seems to put all of their money into their drivers, which is OK by me.

 These cans are very solid in all sonic areas, however. Soundstage is wide and inviting, bass is tight, punchy, and full of impact (makes the HA-S500 sound sloppy in comparison). Mids are at the forefront, and the treble does its job and gets out of the way. This seems to be the "house sound" for Somic's higher end stuff, and it's a sound signature that I can get behind 100%. 

 They should be able to use AKG K240 pads and other pads with a similar diameter. I'll try them out with my Creative WoW ones once I build up the courage. Right now, there's a layer of acoustic dampening that is secured only by tape, so I don't want to mess that up (I told you they were built like toys).


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Keep those CKN50 impressions coming DannyB. Cheap microdriver IEMs are always interesting.


 
  The treble is still not to my flavor so I'll keep them on burn for a few more days.  But the bass is really good.  So far, it seems to best the FXD series in precision and punch.  I haven't compared it to the FXD70's yet but it's better than the D80's and D60's.  
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I bet you guys would never guess what I have in my ears right now.
> 
> Thanks to DannyB who flowed me an extra pair of his ipods. I have been busy with other threads as of late so I haven't been able to try these till now. Not bad. These are actually pretty good. Much better than one would think. The only issue I have with them is they don't seem to fit my ears all that well. They fit kinda loose. They sound much fuller if I press against them. One size don't fit all..I am impressed that Apple has stepped up their earphone game. About time.
> 
> Though I recently got a pair of TDK MT-300. I think the TDKs are actually a better earphone sound wise but cost $10 vs $30 ipods.


 
  I am looking forward to hearing these TDK's also, thanks to a generous member here.  For those earpods, I like them too but it doesn't seem to fit my ears properly either.


----------



## Zelda

talking about somic
  look at these

   
  sony xb1000 looks ?


----------



## kong

Just received my ELE DAC when I thought it was lost in shipping. Quite a nice New Year gift for myself lol.
   
  Currently using it with GR07 MKII, the left and right channels are working properly, sound stage is larger than my Clip Zip but I'm not sure I like its sound as much as the Clip Zip's. Maybe it will change after some burn-in


----------



## Huxley

Just a quick post.
   
  Got my smsl fort, ghost is right, these are like a fuller, slightly warmer ele dac.
   
  The volume dial feels pretty solid as well, all in im pretty happy.
   
  Did notice some imbalance, but that's been catered for of course.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> My Fire Phoenix? With my A900X. It sounds fantabulous.
> 
> This unit is great but I believe Kiteki found one better. Should sound very similar to this unit for less. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIFI-NEW-Version-DAC-Decoder-TE7022-CS4398-24Bit-96Khz-USB-RCA-headphone-output-/140751305382?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item20c56e7aa6  The only real issue with the Fire Phoenix is the mixed QC they have. I know more than a few guys that had to return their Fire Phoenix so this other one while it will not have the same type of power that is on the Fire Phoenix. Should have just a nice sound.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dsnuts...
   
  Did you ever get this unit that Kiteki found?  If so have been wondering what your impressions were vis a vis the ELE, Hifimidey and Fire Phoenix?  Thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Dsnuts...
> 
> Did you ever get this unit that Kiteki found?  If so have been wondering what your impressions were vis a vis the ELE, Hifimidey and Fire Phoenix?  Thanks!


 

 Speaking of Kiteki, why did he get banned??? He was our favorite girl!!! I mean "she."


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Dsnuts...
> 
> Did you ever get this unit that Kiteki found?  If so have been wondering what your impressions were vis a vis the ELE, Hifimidey and Fire Phoenix?  Thanks!


 
  I never got one. My fire Phoenix has the same internals and with my dual op amp installed I couldnt be happier with my FP.. I think that is a great price for that sound. If I was to get a SMSL fort or that CS4398 dac. I would get the CS4398 dac..
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Speaking of Kiteki, why did he get banned??? He was our favorite girl!!! I mean "she."


 
   
  Ya he gets banned every so often. I have no idea myself but we aren't supposed to talk about that. I am sure he will be let back in.


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





vsls said:


> I will be satisfied if I receive it till the end of 2012!


 

 I was right, just received it!
 I got the silver one, L/R are OK.
  This sounds loud! And with S500 I can hear some hissing when it's loud! I think that needs some burn in first, or not?
  First impression? Maybe I was expecting something more..I don't know if Sony Vaio's audio chipset is better than ELE-DAC but for the moment sounds the same/better and more clear compared to the muddy sound of ELE


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The treble is still not to my flavor so I'll keep them on burn for a few more days.  But the bass is really good.  So far, it seems to best the FXD series in precision and punch.  I haven't compared it to the FXD70's yet but it's better than the D80's and D60's.


 
   
  Nice to hear they compare well to the FXD80s. The brown color looks really nice too. Do they stick out a lot in your ears? I want to get a pair and compare them with my XBA-30s.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Nice to hear they compare well to the FXD80s. The brown color looks really nice too. Do they stick out a lot in your ears? I want to get a pair and compare them with my XBA-30s.


 
  They don't stick out too far.  Here's a picture comparison with the XBA-3's.


----------



## Zelda

any idea how it compares to the CKM500?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> any idea how it compares to the CKM500?


 
  From memory, the bass is much tighter than the ckm.  Vocals are more forward on the ckm, treble might be pretty close.  The stage was bigger on the ckm.


----------



## Dsnuts

2012 hasn't been the best year for me but I survived it and discovered some real nice gems on this thread.
  It certainly has been fun finding them gems in the rough..I hope in 2013 we will finally bounce back from the sluggish economy that has stayed around a bit too long for my liking.
   
  I also hope for many great new finds that will continue to innovate and advance our hobby forward. You guys leave your bad days behind you and I hope the new year brings excellence back into your lives. Stay healthy, stay curious, best of all enjoy what you have. You guys have a much better 2013. Happy new years.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> From memory, the bass is much tighter than the ckm.  Vocals are more forward on the ckm, treble might be pretty close.  The stage was bigger on the ckm.


 
  thanks!
  well, the stage should be bigger on the ckm, as it´s a more open design. it reminded me the PK1


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They don't stick out too far.  Here's a picture comparison with the XBA-3's.


 
   
  Awesome pics, thanks for the exact comparison. Got some CKN50s coming my way now, I'll let you guys know what I think of them.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 2012 hasn't been the best year for me but I survived it and discovered some real nice gems on this thread.
> It certainly has been fun finding them gems in the rough..I hope in 2013 we will finally bounce back from the sluggish economy that has stayed around a bit too long for my liking.
> 
> I also hope for many great new finds that will continue to innovate and advance our hobby forward. You guys leave your bad days behind you and I hope the new year brings excellence back into your lives. Stay healthy, stay curious, best of all enjoy what you have. You guys have a much better 2013. Happy new years.


 
   
  Ah Ds, I feel a somber tone from your post. I hope everything's ok. Let's look forward to the good things this new year will bring. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 2012 hasn't been the best year for me but I survived it and discovered some real nice gems on this thread.
> It certainly has been fun finding them gems in the rough..I hope in 2013 we will finally bounce back from the sluggish economy that has stayed around a bit too long for my liking.
> 
> I also hope for many great new finds that will continue to innovate and advance our hobby forward. You guys leave your bad days behind you and I hope the new year brings excellence back into your lives. Stay healthy, stay curious, best of all enjoy what you have. You guys have a much better 2013. Happy new years.


 
   
  Thanks dsnuts. One thing I'd like to say relating to 2012 is that by vicariously getting to know you here, my wallet became somewhat thinner, but I enjoyed the year much more overall. So thanks for everything, and here's to hoping for a great 2013!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Just a quick post.
> 
> Got my smsl fort, ghost is right, these are like a fuller, slightly warmer ele dac.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Glad they're good for you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....burn them in, it helps mellow them out.
   
  Now that we survived 2012 and all that prophecies, wishing all bros and sistars here at Head'fi a happy new year thats full of possibilities.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> 2012 hasn't been the best year for me but I survived it and discovered some real nice gems on this thread.
> It certainly has been fun finding them gems in the rough..I hope in 2013 we will finally bounce back from the sluggish economy that has stayed around a bit too long for my liking.
> 
> I also hope for many great new finds that will continue to innovate and advance our hobby forward. You guys leave your bad days behind you and I hope the new year brings excellence back into your lives. Stay healthy, stay curious, best of all enjoy what you have. You guys have a much better 2013. Happy new years.


 
  Same on my end, Dsnuts, you and the thread (and the 2 deals threads) have kept me busy, and having fun playing and listening. Hoping for a great 2013 for you and yours (and everyone else on the thread...you make it fun to read abour and explore all this great gear!)


----------



## vsls

I didn't have the time to burn in the ELE DAC so still seems a bit harsh to my ears.
  Newbie question: is there any way to burn them more "properly" or just listening to music is OK?
  Also what was the average time that is needed to show its true character?


----------



## Nixon

Really enjoying the ELE. Wandered into a phone shop the other day and found it it works with the Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## shea2812

Its the new year... a year full of discoveries.  I have been following this threads but did not participate much.  Am not equipped to do so. But I now own a pair of she3580 and MH1C  pluse a couple of other cheapos... seriously boys, which of these low price (relatively that is) phones get most ear times? I am curious.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





shea2812 said:


> Its the new year... a year full of discoveries.  I have been following this threads but did not participate much.  Am not equipped to do so. But I now own a pair of she3580 and MH1C  pluse a couple of other cheapos... seriously boys, which of these low price (relatively that is) phones get most ear times? I am curious.


 
   
  Thx to this thread, I picked up the Monoprice 8320, SHE 3590, JVC FX101 and the Sony MHC1.
   

 MP 8320 - Sounds great but the fit was a deal breaker.
 JVC FX101 - Insaaane bass but peakyness in treble around the 7k limited ear time to just eq-able devices. Stopped using them because of the device constraint.
 SHE3590 - Still loving this set. Got even more use when I found that the MHC1 tips fit them great. Using them as my workout buds.
 MHC1 - I found my set. I'm stopping here. FX101 bass without the peakiness. Sound is thick and warm. Found a way to deal with the cord and I love them. Just don't do a lot of twisting and bouncing with them and they're great. $24 well spent.
   
  That's pretty much my partial year in review from this thread. Thx Ds, my wife is indirectly pissed at you.


----------



## mab1376

So I've got this ELE DAC and it seems great, but during silence there is a slight noticeable hiss.
   
  I took the thing apart and it looks like its not grounded at all to the chassis. Does anyone else have this issue? Also if I was to ground it what lead would I attach the ground wire to?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Thx to this thread, I picked up the Monoprice 8320, SHE 3590, JVC FX101 and the Sony MHC1.
> 
> 
> MP 8320 - Sounds great but the fit was a deal breaker.
> ...


 
   
  ^ X2. Those were almost my exact experiences with these 2 iems. I am so happy that i got the MH1Cs, they are just too amazing with the genres of music i listen to, but still curse that stupid/ horrid cable. haha


----------



## 149700

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Thx to this thread, I picked up the Monoprice 8320, SHE 3590, JVC FX101 and the Sony MHC1.
> 
> 
> MP 8320 - Sounds great but the fit was a deal breaker.
> ...


 
   
   
  I agree with what this man has said. I also have no problems with the MH1C's cable so I enjoy it very much.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dhl17 said:


> I agree with what this man has said. I also have no problems with the MH1C's cable so I enjoy it very much.


 
   
  Another excellent and inexpensive option is the TDK MT300's. I guess you could say that I like them a lot


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Another excellent and inexpensive option is the TDK MT300's. I guess you could say that I like them a lot


 
   
  5 bucks?????????????????


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> 5 bucks?????????????????


 

 For those lucky Canadians only, goes for like ~$20 or so in most places/ rest of the world.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For those lucky Canadians only, goes for like ~$20 or so in most places/ rest of the world.


 
   
  Canadians.....................................


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Canadians.....................................


 

 TDK only got love for our brothers up North, ha.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For those lucky Canadians only, goes for like ~$20 or so in most places/ rest of the world.


 
   
  Yes, but a steal at $20


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say they are solid for $20. You guys want to try something new. They are excellent for that cost. They are better at $5 sure but definitely worthy for $20.


----------



## jant71

No real details as of yet  but some info from AT:
   
   
  At CES 2013, Audio-Technica will be introducing a wealth of new products in a variety of categories and styles for every listener. New product highlights include the following:

 - We're expanding our QuietPoint noise-cancelling headphones lineup with the over-ear ATH-ANC29 and ATH-ANC33iS in-ear/communications model with smartphone control and call answering.

 - Find your fit with the all-new SonicSport line of fitness-oriented headphones for active listeners, available in a variety of stay-in-place styles and bold colors.

 - Get ready for the world premiere of two exceptional value in-ear headphones that bring true high-quality sound to extremely attractive price points: $19.95 and $14.95 suggested retail!

 - Four new audiophile headphones will make their debut, each designed to deliver extraordinary sound quality to satisfy the most discriminating listeners.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would say they are solid for $20. You guys want to try something new. They are excellent for that cost. They are better at $5 sure but definitely worthy for $20.


 
   
  Ok, but I enjoy the mt300's over my mh1c's, r1's and even fxd70's, so obviously I value them pretty highly


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok, but I enjoy the mt300's over my mh1c's, r1's and even fxd70's, so obviously I value them pretty highly


 
  In what ways do you enjoy the mt300 over the mh1c apart from the cable? Are they more neutral/ detailed, and are they similar to the re0's?
   
  Also on another note, finally sorted the piercing highs on the sony xb90ex. The sony's had driver flex from out of the box, it was strange that I wasnt getting any bass from them


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> In what ways do you enjoy the mt300 over the mh1c apart from the cable? Are they more neutral/ detailed, and are they similar to the re0's?


 
   
  I hadn't listened to the mh1c's very much lately (mainly due to that cable), so I'm glad you asked the above which got me listening to them again.
   
  I'm no expert, so I find it a bit difficult to explain what I am hearing. But I find the main differences to be that the mt300's are more balanced and the mids (vocals, guitars etc) are more present and forward. For me this results in a fuller and richer sound and everything in the FR sounds "right there" (whereas with the mh1c, the mids might sound a bit thin/hollow to me). Looking at Sounds Glossary, this might be what is making the difference:
   
  Quote: 





> *Presence Range* - The presence range between 4kHz and 6kHz is responsible for the clarity and definition of voices and instruments. Increasing this range can make the music seem closer to the listener. Reducing the 5kHz content makes the sound more distant and transparent.


 
   
  If I raise the volume on the mt300's, everything still sounds great, whereas if I do that with the mh1c's to get the mids to where I want them, the bass or treble may become overpowering/harsh. The mt300's have a lot of bass and sub-bass, but it is tight and punchy (never boomy), and doesn't bleed into the mids. Also, the treble is never harsh or sibilant (something I am sensitive to).
   
  Having said this, the mh1c's are pretty terrific and I enjoy them quite a bit. It's just that when I switch over to the mt300's, I find them much more engaging.


----------



## sfwalcer

As the prize for the S500 contest, Ds sent me the RHA MA-350 and I have a pretty good grasp of how they sound by now.  "Clean" and "balanced" are the 2 words that adequately describe their sound signature. 
   
  These RHA MA-350s have an aluminum housing, so combined with an extremely light fabric cable makes them really good for everyday use.  I was afraid that the fabric cable might be extremely microphonic (lots of cord noise) but it wasn't the case. In fact I went on a long run with them and there was little to no microphonics, that is with a clip on of course. When music is on, isolation is average to above average, so even when the cable rubbed against my clothing/ fingers, cord noise hardly affected the music quality. For a fabric cabled iem these RHA MA-350s are pretty awesome in it's lack of microphonics. Here is a pic of how they look:
   

  Now onto the sound of these RHAs. I was surprised how good they sounded tbh. Their soundstage and instrument separation is on par, if not better than the FX40s, the soundstage is bigger than the 40s for sure. Like I said earlier, these RHAs have a "clean"/ "balanced" sound signature and by this I mean that the entire sonic spectrum is well represented; with extended highs that do not have harsh treble or sibilance, as well as forward mids along with snappy punchy bass/ lows. These are not analytical or "flat" iems but they do have a rather cold/ clean but not lean sound to them.  Hence when paired with my ELE DAC (also has a clean/ colder sound siggy), they don't really gel as well as say with my Sony MH1Cs (a warmer/ more bassy sound siggy). 
   
  These RHAs are not basshead iems either, but the lows are no slouch and is present when called for, therefore this allows the mids/ highs to shine along with the bass. They are pretty "accurate" in their sonic presentation, so I would venture to say that these RHAs fall right in between the more mainstream "fun"/ warm sound signature and the more "cold"/ analytical one. I think both audiophiles and your average mainstream music listener will really like these RHAs because they offer the best of both worlds without compromising on anything.
   
  On the side note I also received the monoprice 8320s from Ds as well, and I'll say that to me they sound better than the Thermaltake Tts. I expected harsh highs/ sibilance and lack of bass from them but surprisingly it was not the case. Listened with medium stock rubber tips and detected only slight sibilance with a pretty clean bass end, albeit lighter than the RHAs. Soundstage is nice and the mids are lush, hence acoustic music sound fantastic with them. When all said, these 8320s are out classed by the RHAs in very aspect but surprisingly not by that much.  That was why I was more shocked by what I heard from these 8320s than the RHAs initially, but I soon realized that the RHAs does everything better and with more refinement than the monoprices.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice impressions. Glad your enjoying the earphones. I am gonna save up some more to give away for the next event whenever that will be..Your collection is starting to look like my own. lol. Those RHAs are surprising. I The MP8320 sounds much better with better tips. I would tip roll with whatever you got.


----------



## DannyBai

Nice impressions sf.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice impressions. Glad your enjoying the earphones. I am gonna save up some more to give away for the next event whenever that will be..Your collection is starting to look like my own. lol. Those RHAs are surprising. I The MP8320 sounds much better with better tips. I would tip roll with whatever you got.


 
  LoL, Ds you need to get a sponsorship from JVC so you can get some FXZs to give away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nah it's gonna be a long while before I can join you'll in the big bois league. But i own those wonderful superluxes that no one wants, bet you don't have those. haha Will milk the most outta those MP8320 for sure, they are keepers.
   
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Nice impressions sf.


 
  Thanks Danny!


----------



## shea2812

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Another excellent and inexpensive option is the TDK MT300's. I guess you could say that I like them a lot


 
  now that is making me wonder because I do have the IE500
  the ceramic construction yield quite a solid lows... wonder how it compares to MT300's.   But then they are getting less ear time due to MH1c for SQ and she3580 for sheer fuss free convenience


----------



## doco

ordered a pair of the JVC HA-FX40-B. i can't wait for them to arrive after reading about them.


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> So I've got this ELE DAC and it seems great, but during silence there is a slight noticeable hiss.
> 
> I took the thing apart and it looks like its not grounded at all to the chassis. Does anyone else have this issue? Also if I was to ground it what lead would I attach the ground wire to?


 
  bump


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> So I've got this ELE DAC and it seems great, but during silence there is a slight noticeable hiss.
> 
> I took the thing apart and it looks like its not grounded at all to the chassis. Does anyone else have this issue? Also if I was to ground it what lead would I attach the ground wire to?


 
  I do not hear any hiss. However, I typically listen through a Miles Davis Tribute straight out of the ELE while controlling the volume on the PC, so my experience may not be worth much.


----------



## mab1376

I feed it into my JDS c421, when I use my iBasso D6 as a source for my c421 I don't hear any hiss.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> I feed it into my JDS c421, when I use my iBasso D6 as a source for my c421 I don't hear any hiss.


 
  I would think that the ELE should be just as quiet as your iBasso, so it very well might be defective. As has been suggested in the past when others received defective ELEs, you might want to contact the seller to ask for a replacement. Good luck.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





mab1376 said:


> So I've got this ELE DAC and it seems great, but during silence there is a slight noticeable hiss.
> 
> I took the thing apart and it looks like its not grounded at all to the chassis. Does anyone else have this issue? Also if I was to ground it what lead would I attach the ground wire to?


 
   
  I hear the hiss as well, obviously noticeable if volume is high... as with the mh1c. Interested to hear if grounding wold help though.


----------



## tomasskalnin

Hi, Dsnuts!
I have found that Awei ES800M is even better value than 8320!
They costs $6.5 and is available to everyone on world directly, not like monoprices.
I have audiotoned them both for long time and there are my conclusions.
SQ is about equal, but es800m is much fuller with realy weighty bass. 
Physically awei is better- easier to get fit- i use super cheap soundmagic foam tips.
They are better built too. Only i dislike flat cable.
Im sure that in Joker tread they would get between 7.3-7.7.
So they in my opinion is second best value on iems today after $27 sony mh1c. 8320 is third best if you can get it up to $12.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I hear the hiss as well, obviously noticeable if volume is high... as with the mh1c. Interested to hear if grounding wold help though.


 
  My phones are very efficient so I cannot get the volume up high enough to hear any hiss, so for me the ELE is perfectly fine. But given your experience and that of mab1376, it seems using the ELE with inefficient phones is not optimal. But we shouldn't forget that the ELE costs only about $17. In the end, I still think it is a great deal for the money, but the iBasso is very likely a better DAC. I hope mab1376 will report back to let us know if grounding the unit to the chassis helps.


----------



## Zelda

Mr. DS, have you received the CKN50 already?


----------



## mab1376

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> My phones are very efficient so I cannot get the volume up high enough to hear any hiss, so for me the ELE is perfectly fine. But given your experience and that of mab1376, it seems using the ELE with inefficient phones is not optimal. But we shouldn't forget that the ELE costs only about $17. In the end, I still think it is a great deal for the money, but the iBasso is very likely a better DAC. I hope mab1376 will report back to let us know if grounding the unit to the chassis helps.


 
   
  The volume needs to be up very high with no sound being fed to hear it. if there's music playing its completely negligible. I've noticed it with my Senn MX580 buds, Yuin OK3 buds, and my Ultrasone Pro 900's.
   
  Personally for what I paid and where I use it i wouldn't bother exchanging it to someone in China.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tomasskalnin said:


> Hi, Dsnuts!
> I have found that Awei ES800M is even better value than 8320!
> They costs $6.5 and is available to everyone on world directly, not like monoprices.
> I have audiotoned them both for long time and there are my conclusions.
> ...


 
   
  Glad you like em. I did a quick preview of them. They are good for bass guys but they lack refinement and the overall sound is bloated but otherwise it is shocking how much bass those have..For guys that want big bass those are not bad for the cost.
   
  Quote: 





zelda said:


> Mr. DS, have you received the CKN50 already?


 
   
  You should look into picking up a pair. Lets just say I am impressed. Look into signing up with Tenso and getting a pair from Amazon Japan will save you much from buying from ebay.. They are getting some TLC burn in at the moment but what I heard from them. The FXD earphones now have some stiff competition. I will do a write up here when I get some time. For now some football!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You should look into picking up a pair. Lets just say I am impressed. Look into signing up with Tenso and getting a pair from Amazon Japan.. Hey are getting some TLC burn in at the moment but what I heard from them. The FXD earphones now have some stiff competition. I will do a write up here when I get some time. For now some football!


 
  sure. take your time. want to get a pair, but i´d rather wait for your impressions/comparisions
  PS: Tenso adds $30 to the whole deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. better and easier from ebay
   
  oh, and FXD with AT sound...


----------



## Dsnuts

I just checked ebay. I suppose with free shipping on ebay that is a decent price for them. Ya I will take a listen here soon.


----------



## tomasskalnin

For me bass on es800m doesnt overpower anything- they sound like 8320 only with added bass. And doesnt lack anything.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tomasskalnin said:


> For me bass on es800m doesnt overpower anything- they sound like 8320 only with added bass. And doesnt lack anything.


 

 You should write up a thread based on them I am sure guys will be interested. Throw some pics and write a nice review and I am sure other bass fans will snap em up.


----------



## Dsnuts

So while I am watching the Colts vs Ravens I thought I would share a bit on the new microHD driver ATH-CKN50. I know a few of you guys have been waiting for an impression from me on these so here it is.
   
  These are ATs answer to the FXD earphones from JVC. They use a very similar tech in MicroHDs and we all know both houses are going to use their know how in tuning these earphones.. 
   
  Firstly I would like to say guys that recently purchased the MH1Cs know how they sound. A very nice sound indeed and those also use micro HD drivers in them as well but one of the main complaints was the bass end is boosted for a more consumer friendly sound. This may be true but the strong suit for them is their nice detail. These are no exception. If I was to pick a sound characteristic that fits these CKN50s it would be body. What I mean by this. For being small single drivers these have a full bodied sound to them that is also on the MH1C but here is where the comparisons end and the differences begin. 
   
  These CKN50s are an upgrade to the MH1C in what they do and also a step up from previous mid range earphones AT has done such as the CKM500..What I heard on first listen and what I am hearing now is a fantastic sound. These earphones has many of the same qualities the FXD earphones have but somehow the body of music is bit fuller, a bit richer, with even better instrument separation than the FXD70. Using Danny's Leckerton dac/amp I am comparing these with the their direct competitor the FXD70 and stage is a bit wider and sound is deeper as well.
   
  These share a very similar sound to the FXD70 and a bit of the FXD80 thrown in there but somehow AT managed to make it their own. Guys that are fans of the AT sound should without a doubt grab one of these for their collections..Doing a direct A/B against the FXD80. Mids are more foward in the mix and more intimate and has more body to the sound..Mids are deeper and fuller on the CKN50s and share an identical amount of detail in the sound. Somehow these CKN50s are showing me improvements to the FXD earphone sound.
   
  Vs the CKM500. I remember guys was complaining on the CKM500 thread about the lack of lower mids on the sound to give better body to male vocals. Well this problem is completely solved on the CKN50.. The mids on the CKN50 is not only more complete but they also have more texture and body..I am gonna say it here. These CKN50 is an upgrade to the CKM500. Sub bass extension is very high quality on these and has about the same amount of sub bass in comparison the CKM500. More than the FXD70 similar to the FXD80..I keep on switching from one earphone to another and I noticed the scope of the sound is greater on the CKN50 over the FXDs.
   
  The highs are a bit forward in the sound as are all AT headphones and because of the detailed nature of the sound your sibilant tracks will be sibilant. So the sound is very revealing of source..Much like the other micro HD earphones. I do recommend a solid burn in for these to shine.. I found out from Danny these have practically no burn in time so I am burning them in for him here and listening to them as they are getting the Drum n Bass pounding they deserve.
   
  These are a nice forward progression for AT and it took competition for them to try out a microHD driver..I don't know if these are absolute must haves if you own any of the FXDs. But they do show progression in the MicroHD tech and isn't that what competition is all about.


----------



## tomasskalnin

Nice review! Both ckm500 and mh1c is one of my all time favourite iem. 
So i think i need at some time get them. What about treble? Like ckm500/cks700 or mh1c? Is it bit harsh? Ooohh, i just read your post again- like any AT iem. So it is acceptable unlike any jvc iem, where it hurts.I also have fxd80 but they are simply horrible. Both sq and ergonomic wise.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for that Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Similar to the CKM500. So out of box they can show some sibilance on some tracks but after a good overnight burn in the highs are starting to straighten up. I like em a lot actually. I plan on getting me a pair as these are on loan.  Female vocals and male vocals just sound heavenly on these..Excellent first foray into micro hd tech by AT imo. And definitely worthy of your collections.
   
  Oh yea one thing I forgot to add. Music imagery on these earphones are spectacular.


----------



## sfwalcer

Guess those ATH space station iems are the real deal, but their style is not my cup of tea. I like the bolt looks of JVC much better. haha
   
  Thanks Ds for that detailed review/ impression. Keep up the great work!
   
  Oh forgot to say thanks to Danny for lending those out, when will it be my turn???


----------



## DannyBai

For you sf, anytime. I'm serious too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> For you sf, anytime. I'm serious too.


 

 But... But.... I was just joking. ha Not sure if i can do what super Ds did just there, too much pressure. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Danny you are truly a great dood. Don't take what i say too seriously, i am serious.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But... But.... I was just joking. ha Not sure if i can do what super Ds did just there, too much pressure. LoL


 
   
  Sure you can! Just go on, or was it off, your meds and you'll be whipping up another great set of impressions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> Thanks Danny you are truly a great dood. Don't take what i say too seriously, i am serious.


 
   
  Now that I will agree with - Dan is the real deal.


----------



## waynes world

My ele dac is lost in space. Ordered Nov29 and no sign of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The seller is gonna send me another one. So sad! At least I got the E11 recently which is providing me some SQ enhancement for both my S500's and Uptowns, so that will have to keep me going.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My ele dac is lost in space. Ordered Nov29 and no sign of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You might get them...................................... eventually. LoL you know what is strange, the ele dac chinese sellers don't give you a track # unless you pay for one. But i got a cheapo phone case that cost $3 and i got free tracking??? Pretty unwise/ not smart of them really to just send it out like that naked into the wild. It probably cost them like a couple of dollar for the dac but still..........


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My ele dac is lost in space. Ordered Nov29 and no sign of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You get your MP8320 yet?


----------



## DannyBai

Both you dudes (sf, Wayne) are in Canada, correct?
Pm me if you guys seriously want to audition stuff. I haven't had any mishaps with Canada post yet except for its slowness.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Both you dudes (sf, Wayne) are in Canada, correct?
> Pm me if you guys seriously want to audition stuff. I haven't had any mishaps with Canada post yet except for its slowness.


 

 San Francisco, hence sf. I wish I can join WAYNE in the land of maple leaves.  I'll give you one if I am really interested in something. Most likely those FXZs. hoho Where you stay at Danny, cuz I don't think you live in the States right? Maybe you do. Thanks again Danny for the offer, truly a classy dood.


----------



## DannyBai

Well that's perfect sf. I live in Minnesota but visit sf once or twice a year. Next time I'm in town, I'm gonna let you know.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Well that's perfect sf. I live in Minnesota but visit sf once or twice a year. Next time I'm in town, I'm gonna let you know.


 

 Coolios!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My ele dac is lost in space. Ordered Nov29 and no sign of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Canada's postal service was very slow with a package that I got sent from the UK to a Canadian address.  China Post is slow sometimes, too.  So, If your package got lost in China, it would be a good idea to have it re-sent.  If it is already in Canada, your ELE DAC is not lost in space and you are gonna get two of them if the seller sends you another one.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Canada's postal service was very slow with a package that I got sent from the UK to a Canadian address.  China Post is slow sometimes, too.  So, If your package got lost in China, it would be a good idea to have it re-sent.  If it is already in Canada, your ELE DAC is not lost in space and you are gonna get two of them if the seller sends you another one.


 
   
  Thanks Alberto. I did get a tracking number. Apparently it left China on Dec15. The tracking number was supposed to show up in Canada Post's tracking system 3-5 days later, but that never happened.
   
  This is their response: "[size=10pt]As you still not get the item, maybe it get lose or have met with custom issue during shipping. How about we send replacement to you? If you agree, in case you get both 2 parcels finally, will you also keep the second at discount price or just refuse that? Or if you have other idea, please let us know. Looking forward to your news. Thanks."[/size]
   
  I am waiting for them to tell me what the discount for the 2nd item would be.


----------



## Omnom

Damn guys!!!
  My much loved HTF600's have broken 
   
  I'm again on the hunt for another set of Full Sized headphones, 
   
  Any suggestions??


----------



## daveyostrow

the s400 is an affordable route... I am debating which i like better atm. htf600 are way more comfortable, and more of a soundstage focused kind of signature while the jvc's are forward, with very nice bass.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Let me help a little here:
   
  1)  What is the tracking information shown in this site?:  [size=10pt]http://www.17track.net/ [/size]
   
  Click on "English" at the upper right corner to have the info display in English.
   
  2)  Was the message you quoted your last communication with the seller or you wrote the seller back after getting that message?


----------



## TheExile

Thinking about getting one of these ele dacs. I'm searching on eBay and seeing 16 of them for from 16 different sellers from china. Which seller are you guys getting it from?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So while I am watching the Colts vs Ravens I thought I would share a bit on the new microHD driver ATH-CKN50. I know a few of you guys have been waiting for an impression from me on these so here it is.
> 
> These are ATs answer to the FXD earphones from JVC. They use a very similar tech in MicroHDs and we all know both houses are going to use their know how in tuning these earphones..
> 
> ...


 
  that was fantastic! 
   
  how you find the fit/comfort and isolation with that design?


----------



## hypertek

Just ordered a fiio e07k, Those CKN50 do look good from your review Dsnuts. I am becoming a fan of AT, from the few days I had the ckm50a, than the replacement ckm55 they sent me, which aren't as good , but their products look great. I was thinking about the CKM500 but the CKN50 aren't much more on ebay. 
   
  My dad is currently in Japan (Nagoya) for work, I wonder if they would be cheaper out there? He isn't really an audiophile guy so it would be tough to tell him to get something for me lol.


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





theexile said:


> Thinking about getting one of these ele dacs. I'm searching on eBay and seeing 16 of them for from 16 different sellers from china. Which seller are you guys getting it from?


 

 I bought it from kuyaya520 and I can say that I'm satisfied by the service. I live in Europe and it took less than a month to arrive and was also during the holiday season. Also no problem with reversed L/R sound as others mentioned before.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> the s400 is an affordable route... I am debating which i like better atm. htf600 are way more comfortable, and more of a soundstage focused kind of signature while the jvc's are forward, with very nice bass.


 
  Hmmm, yea
  Well, I'm actually on the hunt for some Around ears Headphones... I've always disliked on ear!
   
  All i can think of is upgrading to something like the Ultrasone HFI range, or even the Beyer range.
  But they are all so expensive!!!!!


----------



## kong

Quote: 





theexile said:


> Thinking about getting one of these ele dacs. I'm searching on eBay and seeing 16 of them for from 16 different sellers from china. Which seller are you guys getting it from?


 

 My only recommendation is: stay away from Chinese sellers coz China Post sucks


----------



## xrM

Quote: 





kong said:


> My only recommendation is: stay away from Chinese sellers coz China Post sucks


 
  But all the sellers are in China.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Who did you buy yours from? I haven't gotten mine either and I ordered it on the same day. I do live in South Africa, of course, but really...


----------



## kong

Quote: 





xrm said:


> But all the sellers are in China.


 

 I remember seeing some of them are from Hong Kong. Or you can ask them which postal service they are using.


----------



## MrEleventy

omnom said:


> Hmmm, yea
> Well, I'm actually on the hunt for some Around ears Headphones... I've always disliked on ear!
> 
> All i can think of is upgrading to something like the Ultrasone HFI range, or even the Beyer range.
> But they are all so expensive!!!!!




Try some of the Chinese knock offs. Somic is supposedly good and there its some comparisons to senn hd600/650, the superlux varies from Beyer to akg, goldring dr line for the senny hd5x5/8, and then there's takstar/technical pro/gemini, another beyer-ish type. You can get most of those for under 100. Some you can get 2 for a 100.


----------



## TheExile

thanks vsls. thats who i was leaning towards too. 


kong, im not too worried. when i was in college i bought all my books as the international editons.. they all came from china and singapore. im not too worried. knock on wood. oversees to the US in like a week and half, not a problem with me.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Firstly I would like to say guys that recently purchased the MH1Cs know how they sound. A very nice sound indeed and those also use micro HD drivers in them as well but one of the main complaints was the bass end is boosted for a more consumer friendly sound. This may be true but the strong suit for them is their nice detail. These are no exception. If I was to pick a sound characteristic that fits these CKN50s it would be body. What I mean by this. For being small single drivers these have a full bodied sound to them that is also on the MH1C but here is where the comparisons end and the differences begin.


 
  While there is much to like about the MH1Cs, I have always felt that the mids were lacking, especially female vocals, horns and strings. If, compared to the MH1C, the bass is less flabby and the mids are more forward, than I suspect I might really like these CKN50s. Thanks for taking the time to post your impressions.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





theexile said:


> Thinking about getting one of these ele dacs. I'm searching on eBay and seeing 16 of them for from 16 different sellers from china. Which seller are you guys getting it from?


 
   
  I purchased from travelinwind. Took around 3 weeks to get to me during Christmas season. I ordered on 11/27 and got it on 12/21-ish.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Ah, it would seem that the ELE has finally landed at my post office. I wonder how long they'll be sitting with it before telling me I can pick it up. Longest shipping ever.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> that was fantastic!
> 
> how you find the fit/comfort and isolation with that design?


 
   
  These fit easier and stays put better than the FXDs and also isolate better than the CKM500. These isolate better than most iems actually..  That ring actually does a good job keeping the earphones in your ears and is very comfy.  These do have some microphonics but is not a deal breaker. You can wear them over ears and it eliminates most of the cord noise.
   
  Quote: 





hypertek said:


> Just ordered a fiio e07k, Those CKN50 do look good from your review Dsnuts. I am becoming a fan of AT, from the few days I had the ckm50a, than the replacement ckm55 they sent me, which aren't as good , but their products look great. I was thinking about the CKM500 but the CKN50 aren't much more on ebay.
> 
> My dad is currently in Japan (Nagoya) for work, I wonder if they would be cheaper out there? He isn't really an audiophile guy so it would be tough to tell him to get something for me lol.


 
  Have him get one from Japan they only cost like $50 there. You will definitely save much money by buying them there.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kong said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





xrm said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





kong said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Ah, it would seem that the ELE has finally landed at my post office. I wonder how long they'll be sitting with it before telling me I can pick it up. Longest shipping ever.


 
   
  When getting stuff through China Post, you should request your mail to be registered.  The main benefit here is that registered mail is still respected by thieves and/or careless workers in the postal system(s).  You will also have the benefit of a tracking number, which helps for obvious reasons.  You won't have the benefit of a faster delivery.  Your registered mail will go the same route as unregistered mail.  So, you have to be patient.  But, you won't have to wonder if your stuff will be or has been lost (stolen?) in space between point A and point B.
   
  For low value stuff the seller might charge you a $2 fee for registering your package.  It is worth it.  If I were to get the ELE DAC, I would not hesitate to pay a $2 fee to make sure that it is me (or I) the one getting the DAC, and not someone else.  HA, HA.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Let me help a little here:
> 
> 1)  What is the tracking information shown in this site?:  [size=10pt]http://www.17track.net/ [/size]
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks. Here ya go:
   
  Results  Unavailable : 0  Transportation : 0  Pick Up : 0  Delivered : 0 Unavailable:0 Transportation:1 Pick Up:0 Delivered:0

 RBxxxxxxxxxxCN
(Official website) Canada 

 20121215 Opening, 出口总包互封开拆, 上海国际, 20110600 NoInfo destinationTransportation(Search By Destina) DetailCopyMore
   
  These are the last three messages:
   
  Quote: 





> [size=10pt]As you still not get the item, maybe it get lose or have met with custom issue during shipping. How about we send replacement to you? If you agree, in case you get both 2 parcels finally, will you also keep the second at discount price or just refuse that? Or if you have other idea, please let us know. Looking forward to your news. Thanks.[/size]


 
   
  Quote: 





> [size=10pt]*Dear travelinwind,*
> Thanks for the reply. I just checked canada post tracking again now, and it still can't find RBxxxxxxxxxxCN. Seems like it got lost.
> What kind of a discount are you thinking of if I were to keep the 2nd one (if it were to arrive)? Also, is there another (better) shipping option?
> Thanks [/size]


 
   
  Quote: 





> [size=10pt]If you get both how about we offer 25% discount of the second one? Due to the Xmas, the shipping last month is awful, many parcels to Canada get lose or delay a lot. If you need replacement, please inform us, we will do that immediately, or if you could wait another week, please also let us know, we can do discount. Thanks.[/size]


 
   
  I'll probably see if it magically arrives this week.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The info that is in Chinese says the following:
   
  "Total export package interoperability seal opened in Shanghai International"
   
  It seems that your package was officially opened before departure from China.  My best guess is that going that route, it got stuck in traffic and has not left China yet or left China recently and has not arrived to Canada, yet.  I have learned from experience that it is better to avoid having stuff moving (or stuck. HA, HA) through China Post in December and early January.  So, even if you forget about the first package and count on the second one being sent, it might be better to wait a few days before requesting the second unit.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> The info that is in Chinese says the following:
> 
> "Total export package interoperability seal opened in Shanghai International"
> 
> It seems that your package was officially opened before departure from China.  My best guess is that going that route, it got stuck in traffic and has not left China yet or left China recently and has not arrived to Canada, yet.  I have learned from experience that it is better to avoid having stuff moving (or stuck. HA, HA) through China post in December and early January.  So, even if you forget about the first package and count on the second one being sent, it might be better to wait a few days before requesting the second unit.


 
   
  Wow Alberto, you know your China Post! Thanks.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

So I was browsing around on Aliexpress and came across some IEMs that intrigued me. I doubt I'd go for them, but I'd love to know what they're about. If I'm not mistaken, the shells have "Shure" written on them, but well... . They look a little jury-rigged with the heat shrinkon the (removable) cable, but otherwise... Maybe some Head-Fiers can translate any information that's in Chinese?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/fashion-headset-headphone-High-quality-Tone-first-class-2011-Best-Selling-earphone-Competitive-games-must-Free/107476_482142841.html


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kong said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What he is implying here is that sellers from Hong Kong, even though they are also in China, they can use either Hong Kong Post or China Post.  Seller's at other Chinese locations can only use China Post.  That is interesting.  I would like to know how much better than China Post, Hong Kong Post is.


----------



## MuZo2

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> So I was browsing around on Aliexpress and came across some IEMs that intrigued me. I doubt I'd go for them, but I'd love to know what they're about. If I'm not mistaken, the shells have "Shure" written on them, but well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They are shure knock offs, seems a good price.


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What he is implying here is that sellers from Hong Kong, even though they are also in China, they can use either Hong Kong Post or China Post.  Seller's at other Chinese locations can only use China Post.  That is interesting.  I would like to know how much better than China Post, Hong Kong Post is.


 
  I received mine through HK post from a seller based in HK
  I can say that this was just OK judging by the period I ordered and that this wasn't a registered mail
  Usually I prefer HK sellers for that reason


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hmmm, yea
> Well, I'm actually on the hunt for some Around ears Headphones... I've always disliked on ear!
> 
> All i can think of is upgrading to something like the Ultrasone HFI range, or even the Beyer range.
> But they are all so expensive!!!!!


 
   
  JVC S500 + *HM5 pads*  =  Around ears and muuuuch better than those HTF600.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Quote: 





muzo2 said:


> They are shure knock offs, seems a good price.


 
  If they're knock-offs of the 215s, then not really, but if it's one of the higher-end ones it could be interesting.


----------



## topmanta

I just received my ele dac and it has been a long wait, but anyways it's a great little dac, but put together with the fiio e11 is just amazing, great find DS. a shame fiio e11 can't be charged at the same time.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





topmanta said:


> I just received my ele dac and it has been a long wait, but anyways it's a great little dac, but put together with the fiio e11 is just amazing,


 
   
  Good to know! (assuming I ever get my ele!)
   
  Quote: 





> great find DS. a shame fiio e11 can't be charged at the same time.


 
   
  Yes, that is a shame. If we ever need 40 hours of playback, and the ability to play/charge at the same time, and we want even better sound, the $100 C&C BH might be something to consider!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> JVC S500 + *HM5 pads*  =  Around ears and muuuuch better than those HTF600.


 
  better soundstage? also i find the mids more congested on the s400 compared to the htf600
   
   


muzo2 said:


> They are shure knock offs, seems a good price.


 
  which Shures though


----------



## KEP1

delete please. sorry. wrong thread.


----------



## Omnom

Aww man, even the s500 and hm5 ear pads are kinda outta my spending limit. Which is still, not very much. I'm looking out for an upgrade but similar to the price of the htf600.

If anyone is looking to offload some headphones and for a decent price please pm me at once! I need my music, and I need them through headphones!!!!

Haha,
Thanks all


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Aww man, even the s500 and hm5 ear pads are kinda outta my spending limit. Which is still, not very much. I'm looking out for an upgrade but similar to the price of the htf600.
> If anyone is looking to offload some headphones and for a decent price please pm me at once! I need my music, and I need them through headphones!!!!
> Haha,
> Thanks all


 

 Dood just save up a little and get these S500s from Jpn shipped for like $61. Well worth it, and it is the lowest/ best ebay price I have seen. With the HM5 pads, they are going to last you/ keep you happy for a long long time. This cheapo just keeps on giving unlike others.


----------



## Omnom

Yea, 
  It sounds too true what your telling me.
  I guess if I am going to do it, might as well do it good!

 But do the HM5 Pads work that well with these?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

omnom said:


> Yea,
> It sounds too true what your telling me.
> I guess if I am going to do it, might as well do it good!
> 
> ...




Yes. There's a thread dedicated to the S500s and the different pads and mods you can try depending on your taste. Many people are sold on the HM5 pads.


----------



## topmanta

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Good to know! (assuming I ever get my ele!)
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a shame. If we ever need 40 hours of playback, and the ability to play/charge at the same time, and we want even better sound, the $100 C&C BH might be something to consider!


 
  this c&c amp is really interesting, thanks.


----------



## MuZo2

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> better soundstage? also i find the mids more congested on the s400 compared to the htf600
> 
> 
> which Shures though


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/630884/fake-iems-thread#post_8760924


----------



## Nightmistx22

Hello All,
   
  Been reading this post for a while now and it has taught me not to judge an IEM by its design or packaging. I recently came across a set of BA IEMs for $40. The brand is AudioFit. The O looks like the target logo only black & white.  Rebrand I'm guessing, but of what is the question i am throwing out here.  The packaging does not list a model number just " Item - 5579488". I think they sound very good for what I paid and would like to know more about them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
   
   P.S. I would add pictures but I guess I'm too new.


----------



## nick n

where did you get them from?


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





nick n said:


> where did you get them from?


 
  From the BX ( base exchange ). Its like a wal-mart for military personnel.


----------



## TheExile

+1 link or photo of them?


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





theexile said:


> +1 link or photo of them?


 
  Would love to but i cannot find anything about them online and i get a "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."  message when i click the insert image icon.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





nightmistx22 said:


> Would love to but i cannot find anything about them online and i get a "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."  message when i click the insert image icon.


 
   
   
  That happens because you don't have enough posts yet...


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





nightmistx22 said:


> Would love to but i cannot find anything about them online and i get a "There was a problem submitting this to the server. Please try again."  message when i click the insert image icon.


 
   
  NOOB!!
   
   
  jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Aww man, even the s500 and hm5 ear pads are kinda outta my spending limit. Which is still, not very much. I'm looking out for an upgrade but similar to the price of the htf600.
> If anyone is looking to offload some headphones and for a decent price please pm me at once! I need my music, and I need them through headphones!!!!
> Haha,
> Thanks all


 
  The Somic EFi 82-MT is an upgrade to the S500s at the price of the HTF600s. 

 Seriously, here we have a headphone that is greatly outperforming many headphones in the $100-$150 range (Uptown, M50, FA-003) going for $30! Where is the hype? Don't make me enjoy these things all by myself.


----------



## hypertek

Those somic color scheme looks like a kids toy! lol
   
  Those CKN50s have been on my mind the last few days lol.. even at $60ish shipped on ebay, still seems like a good price. Even if i Dad was to source them in japan, he wouldn't be back to the US til March and than would still have to ship em to me lol


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





putente said:


> That happens because you don't have enough posts yet...


 
  Thats what i figured... Thank you putente for confirming. As soon as i get enough posts i will post some pictures of those AudioFit iems. 
   
  Currently the "best" IEM's I have are the MP MEP-933 (8320). They sound great but I have fit, seal and comfort issues with them. Will do some A/Bing  between the two.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





hypertek said:


> Those CKN50s have been on my mind the last few days lol.. even at $60ish shipped on ebay, still seems like a good price. Even if i Dad was to source them in japan, he wouldn't be back to the US til March and than would still have to ship em to me lol


 
  x2. so far the best price i found for them.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hypertek said:


> Those somic color scheme looks like a kids toy! lol


 
  For $35 and this level of sound quality, it's really a moot point. They look like toys and the build quality sucks too.

 But you can't see them when they're on your head, and when they're this cheap, most can afford to replace them.

 I own the HA-S500, the FA-003 (Jaycars),  the Uptowns, and several other "bang for buck" headphones. Since I've gotten them, I haven't even thought to use any of the afformentioned sets. 

 HM5 pads fit them well, if you're not into the whole "I-Can't-Afford-To-Buy-Beats-But-I-Still-Want-To-Look-Like-I-Have-Swag" look.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> For $35 and this level of sound quality, it's really a moot point. They look like toys and the build quality sucks too.
> 
> But you can't see them when they're on your head, and when they're this cheap, most can afford to replace them.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey cash, when my cousins visits China, i'll tell them to get both pairs of these somics for me since they are even cheaper there. hoho But i doubt these Somic EFi 82-MT are better than my modded S500s. The S500s just are crazy versatile and responds amazingly well to simple pad changes/ mods.  You probably can't say the same for the somics but they seem really amazing performers, so i will get the open back set of these somics for sure. Just wish they were better built/ better looking.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey cash, when my cousins visits China, i'll tell them to get both pairs of these somics for me since they are even cheaper there. hoho But i doubt these Somic EFi 82-MT are better than my modded S500s. The S500s just are crazy versatile and responds amazingly well to simple pad changes/ mods.  You probably can't say the same for the somics but they seem really amazing performers, so i will get the open back set of these somics for sure. Just wish they were better built/ better looking.


 
   
  +1. I'm pretty friggin happy with the s500's (with hm5 pads on stock pads) at the moment. Somebody should just give me both of those Somics. I'll probably love them and keep them, but if not, I'll give them back. Sounds like a good plan to me lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> +1. I'm pretty friggin happy with the s500's (with hm5 pads on stock pads) at the moment. Somebody should just give me both of those Somics. I'll probably love them and keep them, but if not, I'll give them back. Sounds like a good plan to me lol!


 

 +2 Somebody should just give me both of those FXZs as well.  Damn great minds think alike!!! LoL


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey cash, when my cousins visits China, i'll tell them to get both pairs of these somics for me since they are even cheaper there. hoho But i doubt these Somic EFi 82-MT are better than my modded S500s. The S500s just are crazy versatile and responds amazingly well to simple pad changes/ mods.  You probably can't say the same for the somics but they seem really amazing performers, so i will get the open back set of these somics for sure. Just wish they were better built/ better looking.


 
  Oh, believe me, I wished the same thing when I opened the box. My MH463 even arrived *dirty* (weird white/gray residue all over it). When I put it on my ears, I stopped caring pretty quickly.

 But seriously, the EFi is the better way to go. I know I sound kind of nuts (pun very intended.) for recommending it as probably the only person on Head-Fi who owns it (for now), but seriously, this headphone can do it all.

 This headphone has the:
  

 fit, size, and bass response of the AKG K240M
 soundstage and mids/treble of the Brainwavz HM5
 physical shape and bass extension of the JVC HA-S500
   
  This makes for a unique and, frankly, phenomenal-sounding headphone. At $35, it's a complete steal. I cannot hype it enough. It is my current daily driver, and for quite good reason.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Here are pictures of the AudioFit BA. Still haven't been able find anything about them online...


----------



## TheExile

Ahhh, so those are the AudioFit's... hmmm, I don't have a pair but for anyone that does, doesn't those look just like the TDK MT-300?


----------



## nick n

also a bit like the Xears Resonance.Except for that metal ring. Nothing listed at the website. hmmm


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> This makes for a unique and, frankly, phenomenal-sounding headphone. At $35, it's a complete steal. I cannot hype it enough. It is my current daily driver, and for quite good reason.


 
   
  Ok, keep that up, and you will be responsible for making me cave!


----------



## Omnom

Hmm are there any other colour schemes?
  Man....
  Are you sure they're that great?
 I've never even heard of this brand before...
  I guess i need to listen to them myself to determine that, but then again that requires money


----------



## Iken

Well my ele dac finaly arrived after 56 days 11hours and 15min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i orderd black but got blue, what can i say it opened sound stage on my mh1c thru gx. note 2 and the vocals are now truly noticible and everything is nicely poping out just like I was hoping (bass little low on first plug in but eq fixed it) and volumen is boosted like you all noticed before, niceeee. So I am very happy with this combination and just hope my ears dont bleed from to much listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music just keeps geting better because of you guys tnxxx


----------



## Nightmistx22

Both the TDK MT-300 and the Xears Resonance do have very similar housing to the AudioFit. Metal rear housing, plastic towards the front. However, i noticed they are both listed as having dynamic drivers not BA. I guess the only way to know if my AudioFit really has a single BA or DD is to open it up. A task I'm not sure i want to undergo at this time as they are by best fitting best isolating and best sounding IEM's right now.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Alright after much fighting with google i was able to track down some info. Found a legal website that deals with company logos which identified the parent company of AudioFit. Antonio Precise Products Manufactory LTD. Never heard of them... but they do have a website which has a product that looks just like and has nearly all the same marketing info of my AudioFit.  Kinda wish the AudioFit came with the case...
   
  So now it seems i have a rebrand of a rebrand of what...


----------



## ericp10

Behold Dsnuts next line of budget IEMs (lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
   
   
   
   
   
  http://www.ferrari-by-logic3.com/ferrari-earphones


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Behold Dsnuts next line of budget IEMs (lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, I saw these in a local store a month ago but they didn't let me audition them - probably because of the $300-370 price


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, I saw these in a local store a month ago but they didn't let me audition them - probably because of the $300-370 price


 
  for THAT price they better have the  *built *and *speed* of a ferrari


----------



## kova4a

Well, actually the cans where at that price. The iems were around $230-240 and all did look really good but I'm not sure if that price will be justified sq-wise. I should look for a store that might let me audition them


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





iken said:


> *Well my ele dac finaly arrived after 56 days 11hours and 15min
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Huh! I'm only at 43 days, so maybe I should consider myself lucky (_if _I actually get them before 56 days that is!). I'm glad though that you finally got it and are enjoying it.
   
  Edit: holy crap! I just checked Canada Post tracking, and instead of the usual "cannot be found" message, it popped up and is in my town! We have been saved!


----------



## rickdohc

still waiting for my elec................... more than 40 days...................


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> still waiting for my elec................... more than 40 days...................


 

 Did you get a tracking number?  Are you expecting yours through USPS to be redelivered to your location or are you using Panama's COTEL?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Huh! I'm only at 43 days, so maybe I should consider myself lucky (_if _I actually get them before 56 days that is!). I'm glad though that you finally got it and are enjoying it.
> 
> Edit: holy crap! I just checked Canada Post tracking, and instead of the usual "cannot be found" message, it popped up and is in my town! We have been saved!


 
  Congrats WAYNE! 
   
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> still waiting for my elec................... more than 40 days...................


 
  ...........................


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Did you get a tracking number?  Are you expecting yours through USPS to be redelivered to your location or are you using Panama's COTEL?


 
   
   
  no, let me check that out,   i even forgot about this dac.


----------



## Vuroth

Got my own ELE this week.  Have tried it out both with my laptop, and with my GSIII via OTG.  Happy, but haven't really had time to do a blind test yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just ordered my pair of CKN50s from Amazon Japan. Here is what is interesting. I noticed the dollar is gaining on the Japanese Yen in value. So what does this mean? I just bought my CKN50 for $38.97. The price was so good I ended up throwing in another item that I will disclose when I get them. But for now. For guys that are willing to try out Tenso. It is a win win.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Edit: holy crap! I just checked Canada Post tracking, and instead of the usual "cannot be found" message, it popped up and is in my town! We have been saved!


 
   
  Ok, it's here, and it just started working once I plugged it into my laptop. The only headphones I've tried so far are my Uptowns. Without the ele dac, I would often max out the volume at 100% on my laptop to drive them, so I was also using the E11, which makes the Uptowns sound a bit darker (they already lean towards the dark side a bit I find). With the ele dac however, the volume sounds about the same loudness at 60% instead of 100%, so the ele dac definitely has some amping going on, which for these Uptowns is great. And wow, it is *really* making these uptowns sound good - they sound a bit brighter now and really sound awesome. I don't think there will be any sense in using my E11 with this laptop+eledac+uptown combo, because I don't think it can sound much better.
   
  Can't wait to try the S500's and my other iem's on the ele dac.
   
  Dsnuts: *awesome* discovery! Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad they finally got to you my friend..One thing I noticed about new dacs in general be it my Fire Phoenix or the Ele here. They seem to be a bit on the bright side of sound at first. It is a good idea to let your music just run through them for full potential of the sounds out of them.
   
  Just hook up your Ele and let it run through music all day. The more I read about new DACs and Amps. They also need some burn in to fully bring out the sound.. I noticed on the Leckerton portable Dac/Amp.. Danny let me borrow sounds great but to my surprise when I hooked it up to my optical box it sounded bright and was a bit harsh. For something that cost $300ish this is the last thing you want to hear.
   
  The good news is I found out Danny has been using the amp portion hooked up to his daps but not so much the DAC portion hooked up to his mac. So the dac section was actually like out of box new. I also noticed this on my Fire Phoenix as well the first time I hooked them up to my PC.
   
  I have been using his Leckerton dac/ amp to burn in his CKN50 for him and I am happy to report his Leckerton sounds tremendous right now as well as the CKN50.. So long story short. Keep using your Ele dac to get them to break in. They will be a bit bright on open box.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Grr! I don't what my post office is doing with the ELE. Tomorrow will be 58 days for me. I thought I'd be getting it today, but it landedupbeing a replacement computer mouse - I managed to get both the original and this replacement in less time that it's taken for the ELE to arrive.


----------



## mugen3

My CKN50s came in. Cost me $60 after shipping. The loop feature works very well, the earpieces stay in my ears comfortably. Bass is very good. Sub bass is strong, great definition, texture and fullness. The mids are good too, good detail and fairly smooth. The mids are nice and clear but they're a little recessed behind the bass and highs, and can be sibilant. I have a problem with the highs too. My XBA-30s might have spoiled me with their amazing highs, lol. But the CKN50's highs are definitely forward and I find it a bit unbearable. Sometimes I have to turn down the volume. Overall though they are pretty good, especially for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes they can be sibilant. I have been burning in Danny pair and the highs have improved greatly. I would throw your best burn in tracks and burn them in.
   
  Ya the key here is you have to give them a chance to settle in to their sound. Micro HD drivers I am convinced are very stiff on open box. I have a good 40 hours of full blast Drum n Bass on Dannys Pair and while the highs are still forward in the mix they show much more control and sound really nice using his Leckerton. I have them in my ears as I type.


----------



## mugen3

Will do Ds. I forgot to mention that those are my out of box impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

They will improve not only in the highs but the entire sound with burn in and as to be expected these aren't gonna be better than your XBA-30 but I think they will surprise you once you get them nice n loose. They sound marvelous out of Dannys Leckerton amp I am using right now.
   
  I think AT tuned these to be a bit bright so they settle in nicely once they break in.. These sound even better than when I first heard them and did the comparo against the FXDs right now..
   
  Oh snap I forgot to mention. I am actually using the tips from my JVC earphones on here. I don't like how the AT tips restrict. Sounds optimal with wider bore tips and in this case the tips that are on your JVCs. Try em out.


----------



## ericp10

Well, while my FXZ200 are on massive burn-in, I receive my new BTG-Audio Starlight cable for my V6. Oh boy!! So that will occupy my ears (and the TDK BA200) while the FXZ200s take it's burn-in pounding.
   
  But like Dsnuts, the Amazon.jpn bug has caught me worse than the flu bug going around the states here. So, I also ordered the ATH-CN50, but in addition I ordered a new technology earphone that seems to be getting a lot of rave (actually Currawong raved about them along with the FXZ200 at the electronic show he went to in Japan). Yes, I ordered the TDK MA600, (aka: magnetic armature instead of balance armature). It's been getting some good reviews from what I can tell and basically gives the armature driver or more dynamic (yet BA detailed) like sound. Currawong stated heard the MA700, but I couldn't find that model. The magnetic armature seems to be the MA600, so maybe the number changed. I wouldn't be surprised if Dsnuts ordered these too. I was reading some Japanese website where the writer stated he was surprised that TDK isn't selling this great sounding new technology at more of a premium price. So, like with the S500s, I put myself out as the guinea pig for you guys and will let you know when I get them (which could be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday at the speed Tenso is going in sending these products out).

 Really, I must get the V7007 and ASG-2 and stop! Happy listening (yeah, I'm also thinking about being the guinea pig for the AKG k374 ... We'll see). Oh boy!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well, while my FXZ200 are on massive burn-in, I receive my new BTG-Audio Starlight cable for my V6. Oh boy!! So that will occupy my ears (and the TDK BA200) while the FXZ200s take it's burn-in pounding.
> 
> But like Dsnuts, the Amazon.jpn bug has caught me worse than the flu bug going around the states here. So, I also ordered the ATH-CN50, but in addition I ordered a new technology earphone that seems to be getting a lot of rave (actually Currawong raved about them along with the FXZ200 at the electronic show he went to in Japan). Yes, I ordered the TDK MA600, (aka: magnetic armature instead of balance armature). It's been getting some good reviews from what I can tell and basically gives the armature driver or more dynamic (yet BA detailed) like sound. Currawong stated heard the MA700, but I couldn't find that model. The magnetic armature seems to be the MA600, so maybe the number changed. I wouldn't be surprised if Dsnuts ordered these too. I was reading some Japanese website where the writer stated he was surprised that TDK isn't selling this great sounding new technology at more of a premium price. *So, like with the S500s, I put myself out as the guinea pig for you guys and will let you know when I get them* (which could be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday at the speed Tenso is going in sending these products out).
> 
> Really, I must get the V7007 and ASG-2 and stop! Happy listening (yeah, I'm also thinking about being the guinea pig for the AKG k374 ... We'll see). Oh boy!


 

 You're a brave soul ericp, appreciate all your hard work and hard cash spent.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You're a brave soul ericp, appreciate all your hard work and hard cash spent.


 
  Well sfwalcer I expect you to participate in my hot sidewalk sales when I need to sell some of these so that I have a place to live...lol. Actually I only bought earphones because I won some money in a sports bet. lol. So I'm trying to be a little frugal. Ha!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nicely done ericp. I look forward to what you have to say about them earphones..There was a couple of earphones I was looking at today when I ordered the CKN50s. Amazon Japan is not good for me as there are so many earphones and headphones I have never heard about or seen before. Not good..I was looking into them TDKs myself I opted to get the one thing I had my eyes on every time I log onto Amazon Japan. A little surprise I will do a write up for. For everyone on this thread. If they are worthy might have to open a new one..
   
  The CKN50 as I type is a very surprising earphone. When fully burned. They remind me of another AT phone I recently bought.

   
  As many earphones and headphones I own I love it when you don't spend much money for greatness. These CKN50 for what I bought them for..Has a magnificent sound..


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *ericp10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I ordered the TDK MA600, (aka: magnetic armature instead of balance armature). It's been getting some good reviews from what I can tell and basically gives the armature driver or more dynamic (yet BA detailed) like sound.


 
   
  Is that another name for the moving armature the Ortofon e-Q5 uses? Your description of it is very similar, a BA with a dynamic driver sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well sfwalcer I expect you to participate in my hot sidewalk sales when I need to sell some of these so that I have a place to live...lol. Actually I only bought earphones because I won some money in a sports bet. lol. So I'm trying to be a little frugal. Ha!


 

 Don't worry man, i'll be the 1st one inline to low ball you. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I wish i am lucky enough to win my sports bets, good thing mines are like $5-$10 bucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man how much you be betting??? Buying all these gear with your sports bets winnings BALLA!!! LITERALLY.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> As many earphones and headphones I own I love it when you don't spend much money for greatness. These CKN50 for what I bought them for..Has a magnificent sound..


 
   
  This cheap person likes the sound of that! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## DannyBai

Looking forward to the impressions on the TDK's ericp.  I've been close to pulling the trigger on all three models but looks like you're doing a good job for us so I'll keep waiting some more.  
   
  p.s.  If you need your stuff burned in, just send it to Ds.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Is that another name for the moving armature the Ortofon e-Q5 uses? Your description of it is very similar, a BA with a dynamic driver sound.


 
   
   
  Well MA stands for magnetic armature, and from the limited research I could find on it, it's suppose to be a new technology developed by TDK, but the magnet armature does work in some ways like the moving armatures, from what I could ascertain (and it does take air or uses air in some ways like the moving armature. So I don't think it's a stretch to think that the technologies are close and similar. The articles I read stated that the sound produced could price the earphones hundreds of dollars about it's under $100 price. We'll soon hear.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Looking forward to the impressions on the TDK's ericp.  I've been close to pulling the trigger on all three models but looks like you're doing a good job for us so I'll keep waiting some more.
> 
> p.s.  If you need your stuff burned in, just send it to Ds.


 




   
  What three models DannyBai. The new TDK balanced armature? And is there another I've missed?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> What three models DannyBai. The new TDK balanced armature? And is there another I've missed?


 
  You already have one in the IE800, then there's the MA600 and MA700 I believe.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> You already have one in the IE800, then there's the MA600 and MA700 I believe.


 
  Okay, as of now there is not MA700 (only the MA600), but there is a BA700..


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, as of now there is not MA700 (only the MA600), but there is a BA700..


 
  Ok.  I knew I read something somewhere but didn't know the real facts.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I just got the ELE in today. First impression: it's awesome! This is the first time I'v ever used a DAC or amp for headphones so take my opinion with a grain of salt.  It DEFINITELY amplifies the sound even though it's only a DAC. All my headphones have doubled in volume, so it works great with Sony IEMs as I find all the ones I've heard a little too quiet.
   
  This little DAC goes perfectly with the MH1Cs. It's like they were meant to be together, and if you have a problem with the volume this definitely amps it up. With the S500s this thing is fantastic, it hasn't been burned in at all yet, but the first thing that stuck out to me were the vocals. They sound lively and even more real. The bass also sticks out more, but is more refined at the same time. It also brings them to more of a neutral sound than a warm sound, although there is still a little warmth there.
   
  That's all I have so far and these are my impressions on open box, so it is all subject to change.


----------



## ericp10

Information on the TDK MA600
   
  http://www.tdk-media.jp/tjbbe01/bbe31300.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey glad you guys are finally getting your Eles. Not bad for less than a $20 spot no?
   
  Hey ericp what ever happened to them Maxell dual dynamic iems.? The one impression I read doesn't seem all that impressive is what I am reading..
   
  I suppose just because there are 2 drivers really don't mean they are gonna be 2 times the sound quality.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> When fully burned. They remind me of another AT phone I recently bought.
> 
> 
> As many earphones and headphones I own I love it when you don't spend much money for greatness. These CKN50 for what I bought them for..Has a magnificent sound..


 
   
  Speaking of which, the local audition didn't turn out so well, I'm 100% certain the pair I heard wasn't burned in at all, the 1000 were much better but the 2000 was to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   Luckily, I remembered your advise "5x the price but not 5x the sound" !    ...so ordered a pair of them 900


----------



## Dsnuts

Good man Ghost. They sound almost compressed on open box. If that is what you heard that is how they sound on open box. Some proper burn in and they shine like madd. 
   
  Well Danny it looks like Ghost beat you to the punch on the AD900X purchase.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey glad you guys are finally getting your Eles. Not bad for less than a $20 spot no?
> 
> Hey ericp what ever happened to them Maxell dual dynamic iems.? The one impression I read doesn't seem all that impressive is what I am reading..
> 
> I suppose just because there are 2 drivers really don't mean they are gonna be 2 times the sound quality.


 
  Yeah Dsnuts, I haven't read enough good impressions on the dual driver Maxwell or the hybrid to be interested in purchasing it yet. Plus it will take a lot to beat the best dual-dynamic driver I've heard so far, the TDK IE800. 

 I tell you though, one IEM that it's hard to find any press on still has my attention, the AKG K374/K375. I'm so close but i'm fighting the temptation! lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well Danny it looks like Ghost beat you to the punch on the AD900X purchase.


 
   
  So, those are about $220? And here I thought they were going to be cheap lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

I know I haven't mentioned anything about the AD900X on this thread but it is my opinion of course but if you guys have never tried an open can. You must try or own at least one open can to understand what openness does for your music. These are the best open cans I have and they also happen to be a new headphone from Audio Technica.. You guys get to read about these here because I was the first person to buy these unheard. I took a chance on them as you guys know I am a big fan of Audio Technica. The AD900X is
   
  -Very easy to drive
  -Marvelous Stage, expansive
  -Detailed yet very controlled
  -Balanced to a -T-
  -Grunt when called for, I think even Grado guys would be impressed.
  -Bass when called for
  -Vocals will give you goose bumps
  -Physically light and non fatiguing in any way or form
  -Extremely comfortable
  -With the right source projects a very 3D sound.
  -Not overly forward or recessed in any part of the sound
  -Plays all my tacks stunningly
  -Because of their detailed sound and stage. I am willing to bet will be one of the best cans for gaming possible. Will try them out with some soon.
   
  Seriously for what I payed for? Lol. Does it get any better? I feel I hit the headphone jackpot lotto with these. These sell in ebay for $300 plus they sell on Amazon Japan for $192 right now. Freakishly great sounding cans.
   
  On a side note. The CKN50 fully burned in share some similarities to these AD900X cans. Which surprised me today when I was listening to them..
   
  @Wayne the CKN50 microHD earphones are the cheaper earphone version of them I suppose. But once you hear that expansive full sized headphone sound and stage it will be your gateway to higher end sound.


----------



## DannyBai

Yep Ds has me convinced those AD900X's are the real deal and I have no doubts about his findings.  I will be purchasing a pair hopefully next week.


----------



## Dsnuts

This read is in regard to their older version the AD900. The AD900X would be a new upgraded version of them http://www.head-fi.org/t/634201/battle-of-the-flagships-57-headphones-compared-update-hifiman-he-400-added-12-24-12#user_ATHAD900  One of 4 cans this man gives a A+ grade to. That is pretty surprising considering the scope of competition these cans have on this comparo.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ SOMICS FTW!!! LoL


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> ^ SOMICS FTW!!! LoL




What's so funny? XD


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nicely done ericp. I look forward to what you have to say about them earphones..There was a couple of earphones I was looking at today when I ordered the CKN50s. Amazon Japan is not good for me as there are so many earphones and headphones I have never heard about or seen before. Not good..I was looking into them TDKs myself I opted to get the one thing I had my eyes on every time I log onto Amazon Japan. A little surprise I will do a write up for. For everyone on this thread. If they are worthy might have to open a new one..
> 
> The CKN50 as I type is a very surprising earphone. When fully burned. They remind me of another AT phone I recently bought.
> 
> ...


 
   
  and if following AT´s logic, the ckn50 could be probably just the beginning of the ckn series. like the ckm50 was


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> What's so funny? XD


 
  Was just amusing over how these noobs are bringing up those ATHs over your godly Somics on this discovery thread that's all. Sorry to make you think other wise cash, cuz you know the man with the "cash" and those Somics is Da BOSS.


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> Was just amusing over how these noobs are bringing up those ATHs over your godly Somics on this discovery thread that's all. Sorry to make you think other wise cash, cuz you know the man with the "cash" and those Somics is Da BOSS.




OH YEAH! I REMEMBER YOU FROM THE SOMIC THREAD NOW!

Have you caved yet?

Seriously people. Apparently no one wants a $35 headphone that puts $100-$200 headphones to shame sonically. 

I know it looks like a cheap, toy portable set, but would you really give a cheap portable 50mm drivers, a 64 Ohm impedance, and a cable extender that brings the cord length to 10 feet? No! These things have "designed for studios" written all over them.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> OH YEAH! I REMEMBER YOU FROM THE SOMIC THREAD NOW!
> 
> Have you caved yet?
> 
> ...


 

 haha glad i made an impression on you from that somic thread. You know what, my modded JVC S500s sounds so damn amazing i don't think i will cave to anything! 
   
  But like i said, my cousins are planning to visit china soon, so i'll tell them to get both of these Somics for me for dirt cheap. I know it's already crazy inexpensive as it, but i am a slickdealer at heart and am in no rush to get them. My S500s has me standing TALL AND STRONG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Man am i glad i didn't cave to those AKG167s but it sure got close though thanks to miow's hype train, Pheeeeew!


----------



## Nightmistx22

Well this is interesting... for those that were following\helping me with my AudioFit IEM's. I was browsing through |joker| Multi IEM page and came across this... 
  
  
 My AudioFit BA IEM's
   
  
 *(2C5) Auvio Armature*





Reviewed Jan 2010
  
 Details: Flagship IEM from RadioShack’s in-house electronics manufacturer Auvio
 Current Price: N/A (discontinued) (MSRP: $79.99)
 Specs: Driver:_BA_ | Imp: _55.5 Ω_ | Sens: _108 dB_ | Freq: _20-20k Hz_ | Cord: 4_’ I-plug_
 Nozzle Size: _5.5mm_ | Preferred tips: _Comply T400, Soundmagic PL30 single-flanges_
 Wear Style: _Straight down or *over-the-ear*_

 Accessories *(3.5/5)* – Silicone single-flange tips (3 sizes), comply T400 tips (3 sizes), and a pleather carrying case with magnetic flap and inner pocket
 Build Quality *(3.5/5)* – The housings are in two parts, the rear being nicely machined metal and the front – plastic. The plastic feels a bit rough and cheap. Cabling is fairly thick but somewhat tangle-prone. Strain reliefs are functional on the 3.5mm plug end but not molded on earphone entry.
 Isolation *(4/5)* – Isolation is quite good with the stock silicone tips and improves further with the included Complys. Angled nozzle is conducive to deep insertion.
 Microphonics *(4.5/5)* – Very low when worn cord-down and non-existent when worn cord-up
 Comfort *(4/5)* – The nozzles are angled as on the Klipsch S4 and the fit is very similar. Can easily be worn cord-up or cord-down.

 Sound *(4.9/10)* – The Auvios produce a very flat and neutral sound that falls just short of expectations on a few levels. Extension on the low end is rather average, with the bass rolling off quickly past about 35 Hz. What is there is quite tight and accurate, though with little impact. The mids are slightly recessed and the soundstage is just a bit wider than average. Separation is mediocre and for the $80 MSRP I would also expect better clarity and detail in the mids and treble. The high end is fairly flat and extended, though devoid of sparkle and excitement, resulting in a slightly dark sound. Really, they aren’t bad at all, but after having heard the RadioPaq Jazz and Klipsch S4 I expect more from earphones with a list price of $80.

 Value: *(6/10)* – Though the Auvios really excel on the usability front, the sound isn’t quite something I could get excited about. While they perform admirably from a technical standpoint, they lack a certain musical quality that keeps me coming back to earphones such as the RadioPaq Jazz and Soundmagic PL50. I was actually originally convinced that the Auvios utilized the same armatures as the Soundmagic PL50 (both are Chinese OEM single armature earphones with similar impedance and sensitivity specs). Having listened to both side by side I’d be very surprised if they did – the sound signatures are just that different. Needless to say I prefer the PL50.

*Pros: Comfy, decent build quality, almost zero microphonics
 Cons: Bland sound, optimistic MSRP*
  
  
 I still think these are the best IEM's currently in my possession. For $40 i am pleased but i can't help but think there are cheaper\better options out there. Guess that is the hallmark of a budget-fi audiophile. 
  
 Can't wait to get home and try out the Id America Sparks which i found online for ~$25.


----------



## MuZo2

^^^^
 Even though the housing might be same, the drivers will differ from OEM to OEM. I think at this price they are using siren BA drivers which are also available in other iems at same price range.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





muzo2 said:


> ^^^^
> Even though the housing might be same, the drivers will differ from OEM to OEM. I think at this price they are using siren BA drivers which are also available in other iems at same price range.


 
  While i have no doubt that oem to oem can differ. The AudioFit and the Auvio have the exact same specs for impedance and sensitivity which lead me to the conclusion they could be one in the same. Thank you for your insight MuZo2.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Seriously people. Apparently no one wants a $35 headphone that puts $100-$200 headphones to shame sonically.


 
   
  Was contemplating to order a pair of the EFI-82 for $16 which was on offer from AliExpress, during the checkout process I chickened out when they asked for my full credit card details instead of giving me the paypal option.
   
  Anyone here ever ordered anything from AliExpress before ? are they legit and trustworthy ?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote:


ericp10 said:


> Well, while my FXZ200 are on massive burn-in, I receive my new BTG-Audio Starlight cable for my V6. Oh boy!! So that will occupy my ears (and the TDK BA200) while the FXZ200s take it's burn-in pounding.
> 
> But like Dsnuts, the Amazon.jpn bug has caught me worse than the flu bug going around the states here. So, I also ordered the ATH-CN50, but in addition I ordered a new technology earphone that seems to be getting a lot of rave (actually Currawong raved about them along with the FXZ200 at the electronic show he went to in Japan). Yes, I ordered the TDK MA600, (aka: magnetic armature instead of balance armature). It's been getting some good reviews from what I can tell and basically gives the armature driver or more dynamic (yet BA detailed) like sound. Currawong stated heard the MA700, but I couldn't find that model. The magnetic armature seems to be the MA600, so maybe the number changed. I wouldn't be surprised if Dsnuts ordered these too. I was reading some Japanese website where the writer stated he was surprised that TDK isn't selling this great sounding new technology at more of a premium price. So, like with the S500s, I put myself out as the guinea pig for you guys and will let you know when I get them (which could be Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday at the speed Tenso is going in sending these products out).
> 
> Really, I must get the V7007 and ASG-2 and stop! Happy listening (yeah, I'm also thinking about being the guinea pig for the AKG k374 ... We'll see). Oh boy!


 
   
  Well, Dsnuts and Amazon.jp are really bad influences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ....but who would have thought that my wife, knowing full well of my audio gears addiction would buy me a copy of the latest Japanese 'phile' magazine when she visited Japan last month.    ....this is like a bible chock full of the latest poisons !

   
*ericp10, *I'll be following your reviews of them TDK MA600 and MA700 with interests, incidentally Maxell also has a 600/700 pair. Here's some info on the Maxell MXH DD600, it seems these have 2 dynamics in them

   
  FR curves...

   
  Here's some detail of the Maxell DBA700

   
  The DBA700 is interesting as they have a hybrid combo of a BA and dynamic drivers.
  Here's the FR graph

   
  Logitec's got some very interesting BT phones (Looks like Bazookas or N.O.S cylinders !)

   
  And I thought my FRZ100/200 looks like frankenbolts, they look good compared to these Logitecs


----------



## Ghostfit

Guess I'm the luckiest guy alive with a wife that supports my addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...now if I can only find somebody who understands and reads Japanese (it's like having a bottle of wine but no wine bottle opener) ....I'll be the happiest guy alive.
   
  Here's some sort of comparision chart or review of a few relevant iems and cans
   
  ATH CKN50

   
  TDK ECMA600

   
  JVC FXZ100

   
   
  JVC FXZ200

   
  ATH AD900X

   
  ATH CK100PRO ????     ....is that a perfect score ????

   
  Any kind Japanese readers can explain what those tables say ?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Quote:
> 
> Well, Dsnuts and Amazon.jp are really bad influences
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah, that magazine looks dangerous, Ghostfit. I think I was using Amazon.jpn before Dsnuts, but he's more dangerous with it as he finds headphones and earphones that would never search for there. I pretty much know what I want and go there to get it. I try not to look for new interesting stuff, although I failed and that is how I ended up getting the CKN5 and TDK MA600.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Was contemplating to order a pair of the EFI-82 for $16 which was on offer from AliExpress, during the checkout process I chickened out when they asked for my full credit card details instead of giving me the paypal option.
> 
> Anyone here ever ordered anything from AliExpress before ? are they legit and trustworthy ?


 
   
  Wow - when were they $16?


----------



## daveyostrow

To all those with the xb90ex, i little EQ goes a loooong way. 
  ...to bring out clarity that is


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new. http://www.head-fi.org/t/645649/the-new-ath-es700 I went ahead and made a thread based on them. Much like the HA-S500 to the HA-S400 these ES700 also has a ES500.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Was contemplating to order a pair of the EFI-82 for $16 which was on offer from AliExpress, during the checkout process I chickened out when they asked for my full credit card details instead of giving me the paypal option.
> 
> Anyone here ever ordered anything from AliExpress before ? are they legit and trustworthy ?


 
  The lowest I see them on there for is $30.99. You can get them on eBay for $36, and the reviews for AliExpress show that it can be kind of shady (packages not coming in), so I'd spend the $6 extra.


----------



## Ivabign

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The lowest I see them on there for is $30.99. You can get them on eBay for $36, and the reviews for AliExpress show that it can be kind of shady (packages not coming in), so I'd spend the $6 extra.


 
  I bought a number of knock-off iPhone cases last year and had zero issues with them - they don't release the funds to the seller until delivery and your satisfaction. I had one case where what I got wasn't what I ordered and we settled on 40% payment - I got my refund - In my case, I had no issues - but you never know.


----------



## darinmc

FWIW I received my replacement ELE dac today, black as requested and the channels were correct.  
   
  I opened it up and it's also a much better soldering job.  There are a few pins on the chip that seem to have bridged joints on both of my units though, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way or not (you would think that kind of thing would be in the PCB, not the solder joints).
   
  Anyone else see this?


----------



## mugen3

So I let my CKN50s burn in overnight. The highs are more pleasant now. They're still forward but not piercing anymore. Sounds fantastic on good recordings. Vocals became very smooth too. I had them in my ears all day just enjoying the sound. AT did a great job with these. These are very very good cheapos.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, that magazine looks dangerous, Ghostfit. I think I was using Amazon.jpn before Dsnuts, but he's more dangerous with it as he finds headphones and earphones that would never search for there. I pretty much know what I want and go there to get it. I try not to look for new interesting stuff, although I failed and that is how I ended up getting the CKN5 and TDK MA600.


 
   
  With Dsnuts, at least the poisons comes one by one, between the space of a week to a month, easier to say no because you already have something similar in your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  With the magazine, I'm completely deluged by the overwhelming choices available !    ....I was certainly not prepared for it !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow - when were they $16?


 
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The lowest I see them on there for is $30.99. You can get them on eBay for $36, and the reviews for AliExpress show that it can be kind of shady (packages not coming in), so I'd spend the $6 extra.


 
   
  Quote: 





ivabign said:


> I bought a number of knock-off iPhone cases last year and had zero issues with them - they don't release the funds to the seller until delivery and your satisfaction. I had one case where what I got wasn't what I ordered and we settled on 40% payment - I got my refund - In my case, I had no issues - but you never know.


 
   
  I did a google search and ended up with an AliExpress seller who had them on offer at $16, too good a deal so I registered and was checking out until I found I couldn't pay with paypal, that's when alarm bells inside my head started going off.   ....I'm not so worried about the deal going sour and losing $16 but I'm VERY concern that I have to give them my full credit card details including the security codes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> So I let my CKN50s burn in overnight. The highs are more pleasant now. They're still forward but not piercing anymore. Sounds fantastic on good recordings. Vocals became very smooth too. I had them in my ears all day just enjoying the sound. AT did a great job with these. These are very very good cheapos.


 

 Ya I would say at least a 100 hours if not more. Glad they are starting to settle in for you..They take to more power real well too...


----------



## hypertek

I placed an order for the CKN50s last night, and my Fiio E07k comes in tomorrow, can't wait! I also ordered the usb otg cable for it to mate with my phone a few days but that will also be a waiting game for them to come in.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Guess I'm the luckiest guy alive with a wife that supports my addiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's really cool. Hopefully someone could shed some light on what everything says. Can you post the rest of the other headphones that are being reviewed?I wanna know their scores


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> OH YEAH! I REMEMBER YOU FROM THE SOMIC THREAD NOW!
> 
> Have you caved yet?
> 
> ...


 
  Uh can you copy and paste the thread for the Somics. I wanna read up on those cans.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> Uh can you copy and paste the thread for the Somics. I wanna read up on those cans.


 
Certainly!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I did a google search and ended up with an AliExpress seller who had them on offer at $16, too good a deal so I registered and was checking out until I found I couldn't pay with paypal, that's when alarm bells inside my head started going off.   ....I'm not so worried about the deal going sour and losing $16 but I'm VERY concern that I have to give them my full credit card details including the security codes.


 
  Well, you can definitely check out the feedback of the seller, but I still have my doubts. A lot of the "feedback" is identical, which makes me question its authenticity.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Certainly!


 
  Thank You very much sir!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> Thank You very much sir!


 
  No problem!


----------



## tomasskalnin

Take a plunge and bought CKS99. They should be realy good. Same design and technology as CKS1000, but much cheaper.


----------



## Prakhar

Please post some impressions when you get them!!!


tomasskalnin said:


> Take a plunge and bought CKS99. They should be realy good. Same design and technology as CKS1000, but much cheaper.


----------



## Dsnuts

The CKS99 should be a nice iem for the price. If they have a similar type tuning to my CKS1000 you are in for a treat. They should be an upgrade to the CKS77 as well. What is surprising is they aren't too spendy at all.. They go for around $101 on Amazon Japan.  Which is less than what I bought my CKS77 for.


----------



## tomasskalnin

In yahoo auctions they go for $60, but with buyee(tenso) they cost $85 shipped
But i actually ordered from cdjapan for $112 shipped.


----------



## kjk1281

ghostfit said:


> Guess I'm the luckiest guy alive with a wife that supports my addiction
> 
> ...now if I can only find somebody who understands and reads Japanese (it's like having a bottle of wine but no wine bottle opener) ....I'll be the happiest guy alive.
> 
> ...




*Audio-Technica ATH-CKN50*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---■---|---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---|---|---■---|---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★ Jazz ★★★★☆

Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
```

*TDK TH-ECMA600*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---■---|---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---■---|---|---|---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---|---■---|---|---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★★ Jazz ★★★★☆

Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
```

*JVC HA-FXZ100*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---■---|---|---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---■---|---|---|---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★☆ Jazz ★★★★☆

Classical ★★★★☆ Club ★★★★
```

*JVC HA-FXZ200*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---■---|---|---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---■---|---|---|---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★★ Jazz ★★★★☆

Classical ★★★★☆ Club ★★★★★
```

*Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---|---■---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---|---|---|---■---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---|---■---|---|---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★★ Jazz ★★★★

Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
```

*Audio-Technica ATH-CK100PRO*

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---■---|---|---| Mids / Highs

Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide

Presentation Powerful |---|---|---|---■---|---| Delicate

Rock ★★★★★ Jazz ★★★★★

Classical ★★★★★ Club ★★★★★
```

(In the rankings above, I'm using "☆" to denote a "half star")

Don't shoot me if there are any mistakes!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow - when were they $16?


 
  they are like that on ebay


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> *Audio-Technica ATH-CKN50*   Code:
> 
> ```
> Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---■---|---|---| Mids / Highs Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide Presentation Powerful |---|---|---■---|---|---| Delicate Rock ★★★★ Jazz ★★★★☆ Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
> ...


 
  that´s pretty accurate as far as my japanese goes.
  so the ckn50 the middle ground. going to like that! 
  and WANT the *AD900X*


----------



## kjk1281

By the way, if anybody's interested in more reviews / rankings, the following digital book seems to have much of the same content as Ghostfit's magazine. Reviews similar to the ones he posted start on page 96.

プレミアムヘッドホンガイド 2013 WINTER :: ActiBook


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





zelda said:


> that´s pretty accurate as far as my japanese goes.
> so the ckn50 the middle ground. going to like that!
> and WANT the *AD900X*


 
   
  This is so helpful! Thank you! Even more excited about the MA600 now!


----------



## Dsnuts

That is pretty accurate how I heard the CKN50 and the AD900X though I would actually rate it on center of Bass vs mid highs as I think the bass is perfect with the mids and highs.. That rating system is a bit flawed in that you can have a deep sound with wide stage like the CKS1000 or my AD900X..I suppose the stage is massive on the AD900X but can be as deep as the recording allows.


----------



## CashNotCredit

zelda said:


> they are like that on ebay




Could you provide a link?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would just like to say....................................................................Go........................................................................Broncos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Could you provide a link?


 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-DAC-SOUND-Audio-CARD-PCM2704-BOARD-ELNA-Capacitor-S-/300820518430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a4cd61e
   
  ask the seller if he has other colors


----------



## CashNotCredit

zelda said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-DAC-SOUND-Audio-CARD-PCM2704-BOARD-ELNA-Capacitor-S-/300820518430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a4cd61e
> 
> ask the seller if he has other colors




Oh! Whoops! I thought WAYNENUMM was talking about the Efi-82 MT. Guess not. My bad.

Still a great deal for an ELE.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of. This is the first time I tried my Ele with my AD900X. Excellent!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Oh! Whoops! I thought WAYNENUMM was talking about the Efi-82 MT. Guess not. My bad.
> 
> Still a great deal for an ELE.


 
  he was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my bad. sorry. for some reason i had the ELE in my head


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would just like to say....................................................................Go........................................................................Broncos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  Wise words


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> By the way, if anybody's interested in more reviews / rankings, the following digital book seems to have much of the same content as Ghostfit's magazine. Reviews similar to the ones he posted start on page 96.
> 
> プレミアムヘッドホンガイド 2013 WINTER :: ActiBook


 
  Thank you for this~!


----------



## Nightmistx22

With the ELE DAC, is an amp required or even recommended with iems and cans? I thought i remember reading it wasnt but i wanted to be sure. 
   
  Laptop > ELE > iem\cans
   
  Laptop > ELE > amp > iem\can
   
  Also has anyone tried using the ELE with a tablet such as the note 10.1 or ipad mini?


----------



## Selenium

The only IEM I've tried with the Ele that it can't sufficiently push on its own is the ER4S.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nightmistx22 said:


> With the ELE DAC, is an amp required or even recommended with iems and cans? I thought i remember reading it wasnt but i wanted to be sure.
> 
> Laptop > ELE > iem\cans
> 
> Laptop > ELE > amp > iem\can


 
   
  I got the ELE DAC a few days ago. And I have the Fiio E11.
   
  It really depends on what you are looking for out of the amp. If you use an amp to essentially increase power/volume to your headphones, then the ELE DAC does that to a certain extent. For example, my Uptowns required 100% power out of my laptop to get reasonably loud. But with the ELE DAC, the same loudness is achieved at about 60% (100% is too loud). The ELE DAC also just seems to produce a really nice, full, clear, detailed sound.
   
  But, if you are wanting to increase the bass for example, the ELE DAC doesn't really do that. So, I could attach my E11 (with EQ2 setting) to provide more bass. Or, I can just use the equalizer in my PC's music player program (currently trying out foobar2000 and liking it).
   
  Edit: I should point out that I love my S500's and Uptowns with no EQ'ing when attached to the ELE DAC.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I got the ELE DAC a few days ago. And I have the Fiio E11.
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for out of the amp. If you use an amp to essentially increase power/volume to your headphones, then the ELE DAC does that to a certain extent. For example, my Uptowns required 100% power out of my laptop to get reasonably loud. But with the ELE DAC, the same loudness is achieved at about 60% (100% is too loud). The ELE DAC also just seems to produce a really nice, full, clear, detailed sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh forgot to ask you WAYNE did you win the ELE L/R Channel Sweepstakes??? Or were you too immersed in audio nirvana to even care. LoL


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I got the ELE DAC a few days ago. And I have the Fiio E11.
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for out of the amp. If you use an amp to essentially increase power/volume to your headphones, then the ELE DAC does that to a certain extent. For example, my Uptowns required 100% power out of my laptop to get reasonably loud. But with the ELE DAC, the same loudness is achieved at about 60% (100% is too loud). The ELE DAC also just seems to produce a really nice, full, clear, detailed sound.
> 
> ...


 
  I don't typically listen to anything very loud. I think i have a lower comfortable listening level then most. With that said if the only thing an amp will add is volume then i don't feel any need to invest in one at this time.
   
  I have been doing some A\B\C-ing between my 3 sources. Laptop with realtek audio, HTC Evo 4G, Desktop with Creative X-fi sound card (cirrus logic 4382 DAC) 
  of the 3 i can say the X-fi sounds the best as one would expect.  I'm confident that the ELE will be an improvement for my laptop but im wondering if it will be better then my X-fi soundcard.


----------



## MrEleventy

In the dac only scenario, most ppl would get an amp and use it as volume control. I'm not well versed in the subject but I caught bits of conversations about lowering the volume in Windows will lower the dynamic range of the source when the dac is 16 bit and source is 16bit. You can lower the volume in Windows without loss of quality if the dac is 24 bit and source is 16. . I've been hanging out in the modi/magni threads.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> That's really cool. Hopefully someone could shed some light on what everything says. *Can you post the rest of the other headphones that are being reviewed*?I wanna know their scores


 
   
  Edit:   ....nvm, see my next post !!!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> *Audio-Technica ATH-CKN50*   Code:
> 
> ```
> Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---■---|---|---| Mids / Highs Soundstage Deep |---|---|---■---|---|---| Wide Presentation Powerful |---|---|---■---|---|---| Delicate Rock ★★★★ Jazz ★★★★☆ Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for making me the happiest man alive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ....if you ever got an itch you couldn't scratch then you'll understand what I went thru looking at those Japanese reviews.
   
  Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you !
   
   
  Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> By the way, if anybody's interested in more reviews / rankings, the following digital book seems to have much of the same content as Ghostfit's magazine. Reviews similar to the ones he posted start on page 96.
> 
> プレミアムヘッドホンガイド 2013 WINTER :: ActiBook


 
   
  Actually, that link you provided IS the digital copy of the hardcopy in my hands.   thanks for sharing !!!!
   
  All bros here should download it understand what true poisoning is !!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Speaking of. This is the first time I tried my Ele with my AD900X. Excellent!


 
   
  Yup, they sounds great with the Ele but with the SMSL Fort, they are at least a level up ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The Fort gives them just the right amount of warm that all the notes just  becomes fuller and smoother.
  Going back to the Ele, they sounded a touch too cold for me but then they're $17 compared to $47.


----------



## Dsnuts

How you liking your AD900X Ghost. I take it your still burning them in?


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





kjk1281 said:


> By the way, if anybody's interested in more reviews / rankings, the following digital book seems to have much of the same content as Ghostfit's magazine. Reviews similar to the ones he posted start on page 96.
> 
> プレミアムヘッドホンガイド 2013 WINTER :: ActiBook


 
   
  It's probably a really good thing I can't read that language. Otherwise I have a feeling gadget-lust would reach epic proportions.


----------



## beatn1k

Quote: 





iken said:


>





> i orderd black but got blue


 
  funny, I ordered blue and got black. Mine only took a month to arrive


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> How you liking your AD900X Ghost. I take it your still burning them in?


 
   
  Yup, they were at the 30hrs mark, some improvements compared to out of box, the staging has expanded immensely but the Bass has yet to tighten up, mids are coming forward and treble has gotten a little clearer. If the improvements keeps on at this rate, I can see why they're your favourites (and will be mine too!)
   
  I remember the AD1000 having just a little more bass and the AD2000 more superior mids and treble (assuming all were out of box new) but I guess that doesn't count as the SQ changes after burn in, we'll see if I'm satisfied with the AD900X enough not to get one of it's higher end siblings.
   
  Things I'm liking about this phone so far:
   
  1: Comfort - I'm talking about really, really cool velour comfortable here !!! Put the headphones on and a minute later, I forget they're there. No clamping pressure between the ears, no leather/skin friction heaty-ness, no metal/plastic bar on the head feeling.
   
  2: Open Air'ness - There is zero isolation, great for listening in a quiet room at night and yet nobody can sneek up behind you ! the feeling is very close to listening to floor standing speakers.
   
  3: They scale very well with amps, althought not settled yet, I can already hear the difference naunces with different amps. (that 3.5mm to 6.5mm adaptor is just begging me to dig out my old speakers Hi-Fi system from the store room) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It wouldn't be fair to comment of the SQ for now as they will only reach the 50hrs burning mark by the end of today but so far I'm liking it by the hour, so thank you in advance Dsnuts, guess you just have to change your slogan back to "You guys can call me a *ATH* superfan"


----------



## Nightmistx22

Well I have found something interesting for you android users out there. It is an APP called Soundbest. Easily found in Google Play. This app does a 90 second audio response (hearing) test to see what tones you can hear. Then generates "optimized eq settings for comfortable and rich sound" for you.  
   







   
  Those that want a better listing experience out of your android phone but don't want to mess with an external DAC might want to give this a try. I have eq's for my Audiofit BA, MP8320 and MEEle M9 and they all sound more spacious and balanced to my ears. 
   
  I must note it worked well with my IEMs not so much with my AKG 301 headphones, made the bass a bit too overpowering and distorted. During the test I hardly heard any of the tones played especially those in the lower freq. I guess the 301s don't eq all that well. 
   
  Bottom line, its a free app (for the lite version) and you have nothing to lose and possibly a more enjoyable casual listening experience from your android devices to gain.


----------



## mochill

Better music app for android is neutron music player ...its made for audiophile and is my favorite player....give it a try and here the difference....I bought mine because that's how much I love it


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yup, they were at the 30hrs mark, some improvements compared to out of box, the staging has expanded immensely but the Bass has yet to tighten up, mids are coming forward and treble has gotten a little clearer. If the improvements keeps on at this rate, I can see why they're your favourites (and will be mine too!)
> 
> I remember the AD1000 having just a little more bass and the AD2000 more superior mids and treble (assuming all were out of box new) but I guess that doesn't count as the SQ changes after burn in, we'll see if I'm satisfied with the AD900X enough not to get one of it's higher end siblings.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice to hear I didn't stir you wrong. When you get some warmth to the mids with added smoothness is when they will be nice n loose.
   
  You try some rock with them they will surprise you..Danny should be getting his by next week or so..For the cash it just don't get any better imo. They sound freakishly great once fully burned in..


----------



## H20Fidelity

I came up with this cool idea guy's, it's really simple and I'm going to share it with the community! 

I'm burning some old pair of beater CK700, I was so tired of wrapping them up in t-shirts, socks, pillows and still hearing sound in the background. So I got to thinking about it. Accidently realised putting both ear piece nozzles together creates near silence, which further trigged an internal brain wave about how to keep them together. What you need is a single tip (Sony Hyrbid will work) placing it on one earphone normally then.... insert the other earpiece into the other side! *mind explosion*

What you end up with is almost 100% silence, you can hear sound if you listen closely and the drivers are still moving. I'm not sure you'd want to do this with something over $100, though it works well for me. My only concern is how much actual air and movement the drivers are getting because I guess it's rather air tight in there. :tongue_smile: But for what I need this to do is perfect. Give it a try and see how quiet it becomes. 

Here's a photo of the end results.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. This is a good idea. Will have to try that myself.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Better music app for android is neutron music player ...its made for audiophile and is my favorite player....give it a try and here the difference....I bought mine because that's how much I love it


 
   
  Thanks mochill. I'm giving it a try on my SGS2 and it's sounding pretty good. I think the sound coming out of neutron is maybe a bit cleaner/detailed than out of poweramp (both flat EQ).
   
  I wish my SGS2 had a better audio chip in it (I think it's a Yamaha chip), and I wish that I wasn't locked into my SGS2 for another 2 years! Having said that, it sounds pretty good to me.. and even better using Neutron. I'd venture to say my SGS2+Neutron sounds about the same as my laptop+EleDAC. Do I really need anything more LOL!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice to hear I didn't stir you wrong. When you get some warmth to the mids with added smoothness is when they will be nice n loose.
> 
> You try some rock with them they will surprise you..Danny should be getting his by next week or so..For the cash it just don't get any better imo. They sound freakishly great once fully burned in..


 
   
  You're talking about the AD900X, right? They are open cans, correct? They cost around $200, correct? And you are saying that they sound freakishly great, right?
   
  For some reason, I am finding that I am getting a bit sucked into these ones. I mean, I could spend $40 on Somics, but would I be better off bucking up and getting something like the AD900X's which would hopefully satisfy me for quite some time? I know you can't answer that. But maybe you can answer this one: what sound signature do I like, and do the AD900X's provide it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!


----------



## Dsnuts

You like a balanced sounding headphone. Hence you like the XBA-3s so much. Your not too much of a bass guy and like your detail in your sounds. My question to you Wayne is. Are you willing to shell out that much for the best sounding balanced can you have ever heard with a sound stage that you have never heard before?.. If so they might be what your looking for.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You like a balanced sounding headphone. Hence you like the XBA-3s so much. Your not too much of a bass guy and like your detail in your sounds. *My question to you Wayne is. Are you willing to shell out that much for the best sounding balanced can you have ever heard with a sound stage that you have never heard before?*.. If so they might be what your looking for.


 
   
  And that, everyone, is a perfect display of the 'ol *dsnuts "resistance is futile" magic*. Damn - I'm close to being toast lol!


----------



## cgrahams

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place but I figured since there was a lot of talk about the ELE dac that this might be a good place to ask(just got my ELE dac today, ordered it on ebay from a Hong Kong seller on Dec.04-I'm in Canada)  Anyway, is there any way of using the ELE dac with an ipad using the camera connection kit?  Or is there any way to use the ELE dac with a phone(mine is a Samsung Focus windows phone 7)?  I also have a Fiio E11.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

dsnuts said:


> Interesting. This is a good idea. Will have to try that myself.




It's very quite, yes.


----------



## cgrahams

Canada Computers is really picking up the headphone thing and running with it guys!  They are carrying a huge selection of headphones plus Fiio amps/accessories.  I just picked up an E11 there for $44.99 Cdn and I noticed just now that they are carrying stuff like the Audioquest Dragonfly and the Bravo Ocean.  This is stuff that I previously would only ever be able to order online and often not in Canada, now I can go to one of three stores in my City!!!


----------



## mochill

Wayneumm try noozxoide ezio-rewire which is a dac processing app.....it makes the sound much full and airy plus its free


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Wayneumm try noozxoide ezio-rewire which is a dac processing app.....it makes the sound much full and airy plus its free


 
   
  Thanks mochill, but sadly...
   
  Quote: 





> This app is incompatible with your Telus Samsung SGH-T989D.


 
   
  Possibly because my SGS2 is version 2.3 (Gingerbread) and the app requires 3.0 (Honeycomb).


----------



## mochill

Sorry to here that....my z player is v4.0.4 , but you can alway root your device and put custom firmware on it. I did that to my dads samsung 5.0 galaxy player and my galaxy tab 2.


----------



## mochill

So how do you like the neutron player and did you buy it ?


----------



## Zalithian

Quote: 





mochill said:


> So how do you like the neutron player and did you buy it ?


 
   
  I tried Neutron Player Trial. It seemed cool, but it kept freezing and crashing on me. US Galaxy S3 on Jellybean.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

waynes world said:


> Thanks mochill, but sadly...
> 
> 
> Possibly because my SGS2 is version 2.3 (Gingerbread) and the app requires 3.0 (Honeycomb). :mad:




Why don't you just upgrade? I put my mom's SGS2 on Ice Cream Sandwich just the other day. It's a much better operating system. Doesn't even require rooting or any of that, it's a proper official upgrade.

I'll also +1 to noozy/noozxoide.


----------



## PeterDLai

Has anybody here listened to the LG QuadBeat?
   
  I just ordered one (probably won't arrive for another week or two) out of curiosity since they cost $20 on eBay direct from LG Headquarters.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice to hear I didn't stir you wrong. When you get some warmth to the mids with added smoothness is when they will be nice n loose.
> 
> You try some rock with them they will surprise you..Danny should be getting his by next week or so..For the cash it just don't get any better imo. They sound freakishly great once fully burned in..


 
  No you didn't steer me wrong ! and once again I thank you for the recommend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
      ...they're getting better every time I sneak a listen, last night, they exceeded my S400 in terms of mids and trebles, bass are a draw, definately a world of difference from my initial impressions at the store. If they get any better, I can drop the idea of getting the AD2000X and put the money elsewhere (like <ahem!>   ....ES700, CKN50,MA600,DBA700)
   
  They are my first open cans and what a revelation ! the staging and sense of space is awesume !   ...going back to closed cans now sounds almost claustrophobic to my ears  ...any periods of silence and I hear tinnitus within the enclosed cans.   ...ATH ain't kidding when they put "AIR" on the box !
   
  Yup, I'm digging Rock on these   ....New Age is even better !


----------



## doco

well.. i was expecting the ele dac i ordered jan 4th to come this week but yesterday travelinwind (ebay seller) told me the parcel had been shipped back to him for some reason. he shipped it again and now i have to wait for another two weeks at most. on the bright side i ordered the AD900X from audiocube and i expect them to arrive maybe friday next week. i can't wait to get them onto my ears!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Youre the second person I've heard have their ELE returned to the seller. I ordered mine on the 23rd of November and I finally got it yesterday. Pretty darn long wait.


----------



## mochill

To fix crash on neutron player go to setting and on resampling choose fast instead of audiophile .....it works


----------



## mochill

I use the fast setting also on my z player because it is only 1Ghz processor so it can't run at full potential.....but the sound quailty alone make up for the power requirement ......hope it works for you guys after switching the resampling rate......it is totally worth the $4.99 I paid for


----------



## vsls

I don't really believe that USB cables could change the quality of sound, but since I changed mine for ELE-DAC I am sure that the quality is much better.
  Unfortunately I don't have my previous cable for A/B but seems that this dac is so sensitive in minor changes.


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Wayneumm try noozxoide ezio-rewire which is a dac processing app.....it makes the sound much full and airy plus its free


 

 Great share !! now the sound is even better on stock player and on playerpro . I have to many combination now and switching like crazy here... but i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neutron free and power amp didnt make things better then with stock and playerpro on my equipment and taste. I couldnt find noozxoide player to download but i belive it is same thing with this app thru stock player.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Why don't you just upgrade? I put my mom's SGS2 on Ice Cream Sandwich just the other day. It's a much better operating system. Doesn't even require rooting or any of that, it's a proper official upgrade.
> 
> I'll also +1 to noozy/noozxoide.


 
   
  Thanks sandwich. I had been looking around trying to determine if I could do that. I know that when I got the phone, they had promised that I would be able to upgrade from 2.3 to 3.0 later on, so I should be able to do it (if not, I'll raise hell lol). I'm not really enthralled with the idea of re-installing all of my apps though (which I presume I would have to do), but being able to do things like getting noozxoide running on it,  and getting usb audio out (so that I can try out my ele dac with my phone for fun) should make it worth my time. All I needed was someone like you to tell me that it could be done! Thanks.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks sandwich. I had been looking around trying to determine if I could do that. I know that when I got the phone, they had promised that I would be able to upgrade from 2.3 to 3.0 later on, so I should be able to do it (if not, I'll raise hell lol). I'm not really enthralled with the idea of re-installing all of my apps though (which I presume I would have to do), but being able to do things like getting noozxoide running on it,  and getting usb audio out (so that I can try out my ele dac with my phone for fun) should make it worth my time. All I needed was someone like you to tell me that it could be done! Thanks.


 
   
  If you are installing apps from the play store, they're automagically backed up. When you sign in again with a fresh install, it auto installs all those apps again. Unless you tell it not to but why would you want to do that??


----------



## mochill

Search in the play store for noozxoide-EZIO rewire and install to enjoy the most natural sound you can get outta your android device....it it free and make so much of a different to the timbre that I c can't go back to listening with stock sound.....plus with neutron player its epic combo....and yes wayneumm you CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> If you are installing apps from the play store, they're automagically backed up. When you sign in again with a fresh install, it auto installs all those apps again. Unless you tell it not to but why would you want to do that??


 
   
  Using kies air to upgrade my firmware as we speak. This in theory should upgrade my SGS2 to 4.0 without bricking it. Fingers crossed! Counting on some auto-magic


----------



## mochill

Hope it work  ....then you can join mochill in audiophila world


----------



## MrEleventy

Kies upgrades shouldn't wipe anything out. I did it for my wife's S1 going from 2.1 to 2.2 and none of her apps changed/needed reinstalling/etc. So hopefully, the same goes for S2. Honestly tho... you should look into installing CyanogenMod 10. Jellybean is silky smooth on the S1. You should be flllying on the SGS2. I have an S3 now and turned the S1 into a Galaxy player. The battery life is incredible now without the cell antenna going.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Kies upgrades shouldn't wipe anything out. I did it for my wife's S1 going from 2.1 to 2.2 and none of her apps changed/needed reinstalling/etc. So hopefully, the same goes for S2. Honestly tho... you should look into installing CyanogenMod 10. Jellybean is silky smooth on the S1. You should be flllying on the SGS2. I have an S3 now and turned the S1 into a Galaxy player. The battery life is incredible now without the cell antenna going.


 
   
  Thanks. I successfully upgraded to 4.0.3, so that's great. Sadly when I go to install noozxoide ezio-rewire, it still says that it is incompatible with my Telus Samsung SGH-T989D. I sent a query to the developer.
   
  At any rate, I'll stop with the OT posts now. But thanks for yours and mochills help!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks. I successfully upgraded to 4.0.3, so that's great. Sadly when I go to install noozxoide ezio-rewire, it still says that it is incompatible with my Telus Samsung SGH-T989D. I sent a query to the developer.
> 
> At any rate, I'll stop with the OT posts now. But thanks for yours and mochills help!


 
  You can download it separately and install it. I'm not into eq and music effects but you can try it if you want https://hotfile.com/dl/189310337/5983fde/Noozxoide_EIZO-rewire__PRO_-_v2.0.1.10.apk.html  
  Btw it's been almost 50 days and still no news of my ELE. I guess the info that the Hong Kong seller is using China Post too is correct coz that's the only post office in the world that can pull off something like that almost every time.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Btw it's been almost 50 days and still no news of my ELE. I guess the info that the Hong Kong seller is using China Post too is correct coz that's the only post office in the world that can pull off something like that almost every time.


 
   
  Do you have a tracking number?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Do you have a tracking number?


 
  No, which is odd but China Post tracking numbers are seriously uses anyway  - you just see your items being opened and held for weeks at some stupid office and that just makes you mad. Anyway, it's not a big issue coz I know it will come eventually. I don't really need it but I just wanted to hear what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What is your location?


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> What you end up with is almost 100% silence, you can hear sound if you listen closely and the drivers are still moving. I'm not sure you'd want to do this with something over $100, though it works well for me. My only concern is how much actual air and movement the drivers are getting because I guess it's rather air tight in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You already mentioned it, but I don't think I'd want to do that since the whole point of burning in is to get the drivers moving as freely as possible. Unless the IEMs are really well vented, I can't see how this wouldn't impact the how the drivers flex.

 Then again, with how small these micro-drivers are, it may not be moving enough air to make a difference. 
   
  Any scientists in the crowd?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





doco said:


> well.. i was expecting the ele dac i ordered jan 4th to come this week but yesterday travelinwind (ebay seller) told me the parcel had been shipped back to him for some reason. he shipped it again and now i have to wait for another two weeks at most. on the bright side i ordered the AD900X from audiocube and i expect them to arrive maybe friday next week. i can't wait to get them onto my ears!


 
   
  Remember, don't judge them AD900X on open box, they only begin to sound half decent after at least 30 hrs, mine are sounding pretty good right now, I'll keep burning them until I don't hear any differences and then report back here.
   
  Verdict so far: ...well worth the moolahs I paid.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea if these cans don't make you a believer of burn in I don't know what will. They open up so much it is amazing. They sound so compressed on open box. But that is how my A900X sounded on open box as well so I knew it was gonna take some burn in to bring out the sounds on em.
   
  Played a few rounds of BF3 today using the AD900X. Sound positioning is the best I have ever heard and realistic too. Love the fact that these have bass.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bjaardker said:


> You already mentioned it, but I don't think I'd want to do that since the whole point of burning in is to get the drivers moving as freely as possible. Unless the IEMs are really well vented, I can't see how this wouldn't impact the how the drivers flex.
> 
> 
> Then again, with how small these micro-drivers are, it may not be moving enough air to make a difference.
> ...




Let's take this one step crazier! The reason for my invention was to give a 3.5 to 3.5 mini to mini cable a recommended 100 hours burn in. :devil_face: (watch flames fly now) :tongue_smile: So the earphones really had no purpose but to complete a signal flow for that particular application my invention worked very well.

Should heaR the cable now, sounds FANTASTIC.  

Here's the next interconnect I have lined up for purchase. $120 US.

*Axiom // Mini to Mini*

http://bigonnoise.com/page7/page7.html#TB_inline?height=400&width=600&inlineId=detail1_page7


----------



## Michael172

Why have I just bought £300 IEM's if these, at £10 or £20 will be so good?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





michael172 said:


> Why have I just bought £300 IEM's if these, at £10 or £20 will be so good?


 

 Well if your happy with your nice iems that is great but for me personally I have different uses for iems .My more expensive stuff is stationary and my cheaper stuff I am not so worried about taking it out and about but it has to sound good too. I go to the gym with my lesser stuff but again why not use stuff that sounds good.
   
  It is fun to find a real good cheaper one that sounds much more expensive. Which is easier said than done but that is for the most part what this thread is about. We on this thread are all about sound quality for the money. What is exactly the best sounding stuff for the cash.. Expensive stuff you have to expect they will sound good. But you dont expect cheap stuff to sound good but I am sure the guys on this thread at least know there is such a thing as great sounding cheap stuff. They are rare but they are certainly out there. Plus who dont like spending little money to get a nice sounding iem.?


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, upgrading my FX101s, what to go for?:
   
  CKS77, FX3X, XB90EX or CKM500?


----------



## chevy454

I read on another forum that the cks77's have build quality issues


----------



## jant71

Nobody saw this yet. Come on you can do better
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
   
 PREMIUM COMPACT  audio-technica / Earbuds / ATH-CKN70 SV (Silver)  High-quality sound reproduction with minimal drivers and aluminum casing cutting precision.  Adopted the "NLS" new structure to prevent sound leakage in an excellent fit.
  Magnet with strong magnetic force φ5.7mm precise driver.  From deep in the ear, because the sound is close to the eardrum, you can enjoy rich bass reproduction than it looks. The *carbon nanotube* material that combines lightweight stiffness and durability, I play to the delicate sound of powerful expression.  Evolutionary mechanism "(loop support) LOOP SUPPORT" our own.  Adopted a new ring-shaped circle, I realized the design that may fit a certain originality and coupled with ultra-compact body.  U type code adopted code be turned to the back of the neck.  When not using the headphones, such as over the neck definitive, it can be used conveniently.

 Product Features  ● material carbon nanotube to express to sound delicate ● playing mid-high range and crisp casing aluminum cutting high rigidity to suppress unwanted vibration ● Equipped with compact screwdriver φ5.7mm to achieve playing bass range of depth, while the body ultra-compact Includes holder winding useful code earpiece / 4 size to choose ● Use the type code 1.2mU ● The code fit stable "NLS (. NEXT loop support structure)" new structure ● adopted by the diaphragm does not get in the way


 ■ Technical data

 Φ5.7mm: Dynamic type Driver Model:
 104dB/mW: Output sound pressure level
 10 ~ 26000Hz: Play frequency band
 200mW: maximum input
 Impedance: 16Ω
 Mass (excluding code) 4.5g about
 Plug: Gold plated stereo mini plug Fri φ3.5mm (type L)
 Cord length: 1.2 m to the right code ※ (※ type U) is longer.
 Accessories: earpiece (XS / S / M / L), holder winding code

   
   
   
   
  Looks like, to me if that translation is true, the carbon nanotube is from an OEM and JVC would not let AT use it if they helped create/owned exclusive rights it. Not that we really thought that JVC did any more than just get to the inventor and make use of it first. Mind you the info is translated from Rakuten and could be faulty regarding CNT. When the AT page comes online we will see if the product description mentions carbon nanotubes at all. Better for us if it is open tech for multiple brands to use.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good looking out Jant. Looks like AT is already nipping at the heels of JVC. Interesting. Will try one out when it is out for certain.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn it more space station ath iems, this one looks kinda sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NO SF DON"T FALL FOR THESE ATHs!!! Must resist! 
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  but damn it DAT CNT gimmick.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Hmm, upgrading my FX101s, what to go for?:
> 
> CKS77, FX3X, XB90EX or CKM500?


 
  a quick and affordable upgrade is the fx3x.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Hmm, upgrading my FX101s, what to go for?:
> 
> CKS77, FX3X, XB90EX or CKM500?


 
   
   
  How do the XB60EX sound? They are available for $50


----------



## lilboozy

@jant71 which iem is that?


----------



## mugen3

Guys I'm selling my CKN50s. They're great but I don't prefer them over my XBA-30s for any music. Please buy my pair and give em a new home.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/646779/audio-technica-ckn50-black


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea if these cans don't make you a believer of burn in I don't know what will. They open up so much it is amazing. They sound so compressed on open box. But that is how my A900X sounded on open box as well so I knew it was gonna take some burn in to bring out the sounds on em.
> 
> Played a few rounds of BF3 today using the AD900X. Sound positioning is the best I have ever heard and realistic too. Love the fact that these have bass.


 
   
  On hearing them for the first time I was like "Darn!, ....Dsnuts has really lost it this time, they sounded like $10 headphones, not really certain burning would be able to achieve what he has described"
   
  Now, 100+hrs burning later, I am speechless on how SQ have changed.   ...Ya the man, Dsnuts ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Speaking of gaming, last nite I fired up an old PC and was reminiscing thru all the old games installed there, the Cel animation FPS "XIII" sounded so atmospheric, my hair stood on end and goosepimples all over !  ....almost had a heartattack playing multiplayer on "The Hunted" mode !


----------



## Dsnuts

So tell me Ghost. I know you sampled them higher end AT cans. How would you rate them AD900X in comparison. I read the AD1000X is closer to the sound of the AD900X. But the AD2000X is the flagship for a reason. But is it really that much better? I am sure they sound great but how much great are we talking about here. Lol.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So tell me Ghost. I know you sampled them higher end AT cans. How would you rate them AD900X in comparison. I read the AD1000X is closer to the sound of the AD900X. But the AD2000X is the flagship for a reason. But is it really that much better? I am sure they sound great but how much great are we talking about here. Lol.


 
   
  LOL !   ...I don't think it's would make any sense doing a comparision now that I know how much they change in SQ after burn in, and I'm 100% sure those I've heard were NOT burned in at all as my AD900X now sounds more cohesive than that AD2000X in the store.
   
  But assuming that all three I heard were out of box new, the AD900X sounded like a pair of $10 headphones, 3mins on my head and they were off. The AD1000X were similar but the bass seems more prominent, the AD2000X was actually quite listenable and impressed me the most at the time. I have no doubts that the AD2000X is the best of the lot here and is the flagship of the range for a reason. That smooth mids and crispy trebles can only get better with proper burn in.
   
  My plan was to get the AD900X, burn to reasonable levels so that I can get a peek at their sound signature and if I like it, return to store and get the AD2000X.
  But plans do go wrong, I am liking the AD900X more and more by the hour and less and less inclined to return to the store to plonk down the $800+ for the higher end model.
   
  Those who think the JVC HA-S500 SQ changes alot after burn in will be shocked by these ATH, I would say they sound absolutely, totally different from out of box to decent burn in.  
   
  PS: the saleman thought I was mad and there was something wrong with my hearing when I told him I wanted the AD900X instead of the AD2000X.


----------



## Zelda

...


----------



## sfwalcer

Ok, back to business. I know that these JVC FX40/ 101s are no longer as relevant now as before due to the new kid on the block, that super refined bang for the buck Sony MH1Cs and maybe the TDK MT-300s as well (shout out and love to all my Canadian bros for this major discovery!). But since I still have a lot of love for these cheapo JVCs, despite I was going to sell them off due to their harsh highs I was willing to give them a last chance.
   
  I wanted to do a little experiment that involved our beloved hype-man himself, Dsnuts. Since we seem to all hear different, I have always wondered if our fearless leader's hearing abilities was really that amazing or was he just somewhat hearing impaired/ has crazy tolerance for harsh highs since he claims he detected zero harshness in his FX40/ 101s. Also like others, I was somewhat skeptical about his so called "burn-in" claims that can tame the wildest of these beasts, the FX40s with it's crazy harsh treble/ sibilance. 
   
  Basically I just wanted to hear his set of FX40/ 101s and compare it to mine, since he stated numerous times that he do not hear any harshness or sibilance due to his supposed flawless burn-in method. I was like "yeah right Ds" zero harshness my @ss cuz there is no way he can not hear any harshness in these JVCs when I still hear it despite tons of burn-in on my part.
   
  Long story short, Ds was kind enough to trade me his most beat up/ burned in set of FX40s/ 101s for my newer sets that had little personal use but has had a good amount of burn-in on the burn station. Well here is what he thought of my sets:
    
_"My FX40 is more broken in than yours. I can tell the difference right away. I will send you my pair..I will just burn in your FX40 and send you my pair._
   
_The highs are sharper on your pair and bass not as tight as my pair._
   
_The FX101 is not bad but I can also tell these are not as broken in as my pair by a hair. But on the FX40 I can clearly tell. Will pack em up and send em to you.The FX101 does have a upper mid spike but will mellow more so with more burn in."_
   
  Well, I got to give it to the nutman, he does indeed have a great set of ears and that his flawless burn-in method is the real deal to a certain extent. His impressions of my sets were spot on despite not knowing which sets I was sending him. When I A/B my "burned to hell" set of FX40s to his, there was noticeably less peakiness in his FX40s. The highs on his were extended just like mine but it was a bit more mellowed out, hence sibilance and harshness was not as apparent.
   
  The FX101s is somewhat of a different story, though. My well burned in sets sounds about the same as Dsnuts', and that harshness/ sibilance resulting in a peaky treble can be detected more easily compared to the FX40s.
   
 In conclusion, this little experiment showed that burn-in, specifically Dsnuts burn-in method works and was more effective than mine on the FX40s because his FX40s were more tamed/ mellowed out. This was probably due to his use of better/ more powerful sources such as dacs/ amps for burn-in as compared to my cheapo lappy soundcard and mp3 players. Nonetheless, I would still consider these FX40s, especially the FX101s as somewhat "bright" iems even with burn-in.  Burn-in works to an extent and these FX40s seems to be more receptive to it, yielding much better results than the FX101s, most likely due to its Carbon Nano Tube properties.  Also this little experiment proves that Dsnuts' tolerance for harshness/ sibilance/ peaky highs is a lot higher than mine. So next time take his hype, i mean "impressions" with a grain of salt when it comes to treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The moral of the story: BURN THE HELL OUTTA YOUR FX40s, it will eventually tame it. Pheeeew, now where are my meds???
   
  edit: Oh man, Ds' set of FX40s sounds too good right now, they are keepers for sure. Been re-listening to these FX40s lately and have fallen in love with them again. I might be trippin' but damn it the bass on his FX40s sound bigger than deeper than my set as well.  Nutman's Burn-in station is no joke!!!


----------



## kova4a

I just received my ELE. I ordered it in black but the unit is silver - it's not a big deal though as its pretty shiny and cute. It took exactly 50 days to arrive.
   
  edit: I'll test it later but for now build quality seems pretty good. Nothing is rattling inside or cracking or anything.


----------



## xrM

Maybe dsnuts can share what kind of tracks he uses for burning in?

 Edit: Saw a link to bjaardkers DnB on the first page.


----------



## kova4a

OK, so I've been listing to my s500 through the ELE for a while and I'm pretty impressed. For 18 bucks it just destroys my built-in sound card. It has decent power for something so small - less than something like an Asus Xonar DGX but enough for most easier to drive headphones. Sound is slightly cold but not because of boosted treble that makes it bright and harsh - no, the ELE just has a thinner note presentation, which helps with the clarity. This is a great buy for people with bad and noisy built-in PC sound cards and for people with laptops, netbook etc or if you just want something to use at work.


----------



## Dsnuts

This was a nice surprise. My good friend who recently visited his in laws in Japan sent me a little gift.
   

  These are Beyerdynamic DTX 501p portables and the very magazine that we was reading about a few pages back. Lol. I have these headphones on my head as I type. These are very good actually surprising how they sound for being so small.. Believe it or not these are my first Beyers.Will break them in all day.. They block out sound real good. Very comfy. Built well. Sounds straight. Has a much more dynamic and full sound than you would predict from such a small portable.. German engineering at it's finest. Will report back a bit later.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





xrm said:


> Maybe dsnuts can share what kind of tracks he uses for burning in?
> 
> Edit: Saw a link to bjaardkers DnB on the first page.


 
   
  I use a 3 hour Drum n Bass compilation. It is a fast beat driven repetitive music that taxes them driver to perform.. Any Drum n Bass will work but the key here is fairly loud volumes and for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## ericp10

Wow! new Japanese record! TDK ECMA600 (magnetic armature) and ATH-CKN50 shipped on Wednesday and at my post office here in Chicago on Friday. Will give impressions later on today (initial impressions of course). 

 May sell FXZ200 (shocker! I know). Not because I don't love them, but a friend here at my office is really into IEMs and he hates even trying to go through the hassle of ordering from Japan. Although there is a difference, I realize I can be happy owning the FXZ100 and owning the FXZ200 or vice versa. I want him to buy the FXZ100, but if he wants the FXZ200 I might go ahead and sell to him. I'll get the FXZ200 down the line if I do sell it (and after I sell the FXZ100 as I only need one). Plus, I need to save up for the Vsonic V7007.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This was a nice surprise. *My good friend who recently visited his in laws in Japan sent me a little gift.*
> 
> 
> These are Beyerdynamic DTX 501p portables and the very magazine that we was reading about a few pages back. Lol. I have these headphones on my head as I type. These are very good actually surprising how they sound for being so small.. Believe it or not these are my first Beyers.Will break them in all day.. They block out sound real good. Very comfy. Built well. Sounds straight. Has a much more dynamic and full sound than you would predict from such a small portable.. *German engineering* at it's finest. Will report back a bit later.


 
   
  Friend goes to Jpn but gets you a Made in Germany product??? I am sorry but I am completely lost by this story. ha


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya kinda weird but I know why. He said it was on display and it sounded so good he had to get me one. Hey I will gladly take that as a gift. Who am I to argue a gift. It is A German engineered product made in China of course sold in Japan. Ha..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya kinda weird but I know why. He said it was on display and it sounded so good he had to get me one. Hey I will gladly take that as a gift. Who am I to argue a gift. It is A German engineered product made in China of course sold in Japan. Ha..


 

 Ah, touche. Should have never underestimated the omnipresent power of "MADE IN CHINA".  Looks like the Chinese got the last laugh. I win!


----------



## ericp10

First (TDK ECMA600 - magnetic armature)>>Okay. Hmmm? First thing is that these little buggers have bass! May have more bass than the IE800 and the BA200 in quantity (the jury is still out on quality). It's a bass and mids-forward IEM, yet with treble extension too. The IE800's and BA200's basses are more refined (actually those two earphones have a more refined sound, period, at this point). The earphones are very sturdy though with the rubber stablizer connect to it. There is a definite power to the sound. With that stated, these need some serious burn in before any conclusive thoughts can be made. Electrical guitars sound amazing in these. At the moment, I have to say the IE800 and BA200 are miles ahead, but there seems to be potential and platform to build upon in getting better.
   
Second (ATH-CKN50) - I'm actually more impressed with the CKN50 on first listen than I am with the MA600. Nice bass, mids and treble (although the treble is bordering on being too much for me - not over the cliff yet, but close). Nice full sound with gorgeous mids. I agree with DannyB that these have more to do with the FXD80 than FXD70, but don't get me wrong, this is definitely the AT house sound (which in my opinion tends not to be as warm as JVC). Nice spacing between instrumentation. I can't wait to hear what burn in does for these. Now, with that stated, I think AT put its money into the sound and not the cord and some other things. The cord feels very stiff and flimsy to me, although the housings are very solid. TDK wins on build quality, but AT wins on sound quality (out of the box). Both show there is plenty room to grow.


----------



## ericp10

I can't believe I'm about to type this fellas, but the CKN50 may actually beat my beloved FXD80 out of the box in sound quality (not build quality). I need to rush home and compare the two. Will let you know. The mids in these things are wonderful!! And bass is just right.


----------



## Dsnuts

Somehow I knew you would dig em. They do need burn in for the highs to settle. They do have forward highs as many ATs do. But overall the sound is excellent. I am really looking forward to the new CKN70 when those come out. It will be interesting to see what AT can do with carbon nanotubes.. When I did the A/B against the FXDs the bass is somewhere between the FXD70 and the FXD80. It has some nice detail on every part of the sound. Also look forward to see what burn in does for them TDKs. As always great first impressions of them ericp.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Oh dear, ATH hype train incoming!!! Can this be ATHs years??? I am loving all the competition but my wallet has placed a restraining order on me in fear of it's life.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just sell off one of your HA-S500, heck you might even get more money for your super mods. Don't you own 2 pairs?  And sell a pair of your iems. And there you go mang.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just sell off one of your HA-S500, heck you might even get more money for your super mods. Don't you own 2 pairs?  And sell a pair of your iems. And there you go mang.


 
  Pissssh you truly are nuts nutman! I am not selling those modded S500s even if you threaten to kill me. I will be only getting more of them. LMAO
  I am gunning for both of those FXZs as my end alls, no time to play around with these budget-fi stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But you'll sure ain't helping out with my master plan and making it easier on me with all these new bling blings!!!  

   
  edit: I might sell off my FXD70s if these new ATHs bests them. And yes i am a ship jumper!


----------



## thehogester

Possible new find?
   
  Veho Z-1
   
   

   
  Found them on the amazon uk site for just £6.85, with some pretty good reviews for the price. Also available on the amazon us site for $9.99.
   
  I thought they were worth a try. Just ordered, so ill post my thoughts as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good cheap stuff is always nice. Hope this one turns out to be a good one.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Somehow I knew you would dig em. They do need burn in for the highs to settle. They do have forward highs as many ATs do. But overall the sound is excellent. I am really looking forward to the new CKN70 when those come out. It will be interesting to see what AT can do with carbon nanotubes.. When I did the A/B against the FXDs the bass is somewhere between the FXD70 and the FXD80. It has some nice detail on every part of the sound. Also look forward to see what burn in does for them TDKs. As always great first impressions of them ericp.


 
  Thank you Dsnuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I actually hated the MA600 in the first 15 minutes of hearing it, but it's begun to quickly reveal what it can do as it settles in and get that silver/copper cable settled in. More details on that later, or  you can look at the MA600 thread for some quick updated thoughts about it.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh you truly are nuts nutman! I am not selling those modded S500s even if you threaten to kill me. I will be only getting more of them. LMAO
> I am gunning for both of those FXZs as my end alls, no time to play around with these budget-fi stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was most certain my pairs of FXZ100 and 200 were my ends all    ....that is until last nite after really listening to the newly burn in AD900X, if that is how good the new ATH's house signature is for 2013, I must get me a pair of them CKN50/CKN70 !
   
  Bro, you and me both just have to resign ourselves to the fact that we'll be forever swimming between ships   ....that is unless we tie the Nutman to a killick and make him walk the plank !   ...ahoy ! what say ye, matey ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I don't know if any earphone is gonna reproduce that sound. I Do think the ckn70s might have some potential but let's get real that airiness stage and scope of sound can only come from a full sizes cans. Speaking of., Danny got his AD900x today.. I think he is impressed.


----------



## Ghostfit

LOL !   ...You're right, nothing touches the airiness of an open can ! I was looking for an iem with similar signature. 
   
  Danny's impress with the AD900X out of box ???




   
   
  ...incidentally, all inclinations to get me an AD2000X went out the windows after 30mins with the AD900X on, I have no doubts the AD2000X is a technically more superior phone, but the AD900X signature and balance suits me to a T !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  so my AD***X journey ends here.


----------



## Alberto01

About a year ago, I decided that if I was gonna get full sized headphones, they were going to be open and not closed.  Closed cans produce resonance (echo), and that ruins the sound in the measure that it is present.
   
  The big question is which open full sized headphones have great sub-bass and adequate mid-bass (punchy bass) for bass lovers.


----------



## HC808

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> How do the XB60EX sound? They are available for $50


 

 I just picked up the XB60EX for $35 here:  http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_62289_Sony-MDR-XB60EX-GLD-MDRXB60EX-GLD-Extra-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Gold.html
   
  they have not come in yet and there are no reviews but for $35 I will roll the dice on this one.


----------



## ericp10

I've been A/Bing the FXD80 and CKN50. I agree with DannyBai's and Dsnuts initial assessment that the CKN50 is right in the middle of the D70 and D80. I actually think I like the mids and vocals better in the CKN50 than I do in the D80. Yet, I like the D80's overall sound signature better than the CKN50 (and I like the JVC's bass better). I think the D80's overall sound signature is more 3-Dish.  I think the CKN50's soundstage is wider than the D80's though. I also think the CKN50 is closer to the D80 in quality of sound than it is to the D70. The CKN50 competes quite well against the D80 to be about half of the cost (not counting in shipping from Japan). I think I like the JVC timbre better, but the CKN50 is one of the more pleasant sounds I've heard from AT. I couldn't recommend one over the other because both are tuned so differently from the other one. I will say that I think the CKN50 has the more balanced sound across the bass, mids, and treble. Nice job AT!


----------



## ericp10

JVC wins in build quality though.


----------



## hapasam

Oh no! More headphones by audio-technica released! Time to empty wallets!
   

Here's the first one that could be interesting, the ATH-CKN70. Seems to be an upgraded version of the ckn50 dynamic IEM that was literally just released in stores. It's still not available on amazon.jp , but it should be soon. It will be available in black, blue or silver and comes out an an MSRP of 8925 JPY including taxes. But thankfully, it's already selling for 2000 JPY less in most online shops like Joshin Web and E-earphone (the best online headphone shop if you are in Japan). The frequency response for the CKN70 is 10-26000Hz compared to 10-25000Hz on the CKN50, indicating this may be a new driver. It uses a 5.7mm* carbon nanotube* driver. Other than that, the only difference on the spec sheet I found was the weight of the CKN70, which is 4.7 grams instead of the 3.5 of the CKN50. But that could only be because the CKN70 has an aluminum housing.
Oh and the reason I put carbon nanotube in bold is because if you guys don't remember, the S500 have carbon nanotube drivers, and we all know how that went. 
 Here's the link to the AT website, if you want to see the pictures or specs for yourself (in Japanese of course) http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2294
   
  Edit: Oops, looks like these are actually supposed to be released February 15 according to AT and the kakaku website prices are only for pre-orders. Nevertheless, very exciting stuff!


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





hapasam said:


> Oh no! More headphones by audio-technica released! Time to empty wallets!
> 
> 
> Here's the first one that could be interesting, the ATH-CKN70. Seems to be an upgraded version of the ckn50 dynamic IEM that was literally just released in stores. It's still not available on amazon.jp , but it should be soon. It will be available in black, blue or silver and comes out an an MSRP of 8925 JPY including taxes. But thankfully, it's already selling for 2000 JPY less in most online shops like Joshin Web and E-earphone (the best online headphone shop if you are in Japan). The frequency response for the CKN70 is 10-26000Hz compared to 10-25000Hz on the CKN50, indicating this may be a new driver. It uses a 5.7mm* carbon nanotube* driver. Other than that, the only difference on the spec sheet I found was the weight of the CKN70, which is 4.7 grams instead of the 3.5 of the CKN50. But that could only be because the CKN70 has an aluminum housing.
> ...


 

 Yeah, the CKN70 looks very appealing.
  I took the chance and pre-ordered from Amazon Japan.


----------



## ericp10

I think the CKN50 has a carbon nanotube driver too. I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think the CKN50 has a carbon nanotube driver too. I think I read that somewhere.


 
   
  Gonna wait for impressions on the CKN70s, since the 50s are already so promising. If the CKN70s best JVCs FXD80's oh dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still that space station look is kinda turn off.


----------



## DannyBai

Man, I've been listening to the AD900X for a couple of days now.  I actually thought they sounded great on open box but heard some graininess in some tunes.  It's 20 hours later and I actually don't heard the graininess on the same tunes.  It has refined nicely already.  I don't really hear any flaws so if it still gets better than this, I'll be smitten.  
   
  The sound of this open headphone is stunning.  The airiness is the best I've heard.  The music surrounds your head, it's fantastic.  I have the HE500/400 sitting here and the Fidelio X1 too and I think these have the best stage of all of them.  
   
  I think the best feature about this headphone, besides the stage is that all the ranges are even.  The bass is nice and tight and never spoils any other frequency.  Thankfully the bass is present since everything else I own would be considered to be bass enhanced compared to these.  I love the bass because it's so well controlled.  
   
  Vocals sound so good too.  It is forward but not even close to being too forward.  Positioned correctly in my book.  I feel like I am listening to a live recording.  Amazing.  
   
  Treble.  This part I was scared of since almost all AT earphones get too sibilant for me.  For instance, the new CKS1000 and CKN50 both I've heard still get somewhat strident but is much better than the older models and I can handle it.  More so on the CKS1000.  Well, these AD900X's don't even come close to sibilance but still keep that AT treble flowing beautifully.  
   
  I've heard a lot of gear since I've been on Head-Fi and a piece of gear like this comes my way every once in awhile that just blows me away thankfully to some close friends I've met on here to recommend them to me.  This headphone is a pure bargain for the sound you get.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I was most certain my pairs of FXZ100 and 200 were my ends all    ....that is until last nite after really listening to the newly burn in AD900X, if that is how good the new ATH's house signature is for 2013, I must get me a pair of them CKN50/CKN70 !
> 
> *Bro, you and me both just have to resign ourselves to the fact that we'll be forever swimming between ships   ....that is unless we tie the Nutman to a killick and make him walk the plank !   ...ahoy ! what say ye, matey ?*


 
   
  Damn it ghost why can't you let me lie to myself for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course there can never be "END ALLs" anything since the introduction of new tech is always just around the corner. But what these FXZs can do is make me CONTENT, be truly content. Just like my modded S500s i don't feel like i lack anything or have the desire to buy "better" more $$$s gear to satisfy my needs. Hopefully these FXZs will be able to do that for me. That is all i am asking for really. Be Content and be mind blown with what i have and not be tempted by D's FOTM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That sounds like a swell plan ghost, i see you already taken the 1st step with that avatar change of yours.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Man, I've been listening to the AD900X for a couple of days now.  I actually thought they sounded great on open box but heard some graininess in some tunes.  It's 20 hours later and I actually don't heard the graininess on the same tunes.  It has refined nicely already.  I don't really hear any flaws so if it still gets better than this, I'll be smitten.
> 
> The sound of this open headphone is stunning.  The airiness is the best I've heard.  The music surrounds your head, it's fantastic.  I have the HE500/400 sitting here and the Fidelio X1 too and I think these have the best stage of all of them.
> 
> ...


 
  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! i didn't read what i just read. haha HYPED!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! i didn't read what i just read. haha HYPED!!!


 
  Please quit trolling and get yourself a pair!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Please* quit trolling *and get yourself a pair!!


 
  LoL, don't know what you mean. I troll??? That is news to me. Stop trolling me with those hype post Danny, i don't know how much longer i can stand you guys hitting me from so many fronts. Ghost, ericp, Ds, and now You!!! T__T 
   
  The mods need to ban me from head-fi for trolling ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: then who is gonna keep you entertained here at head-fi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a necessary evil.


----------



## hapasam

Man... JVC is really on a streak for headphones lately. Considering they aren't doing very good financially as a company, they should hurry the hell up, and release the FXZ series in the US (at a fair price unlike these ebay and amazon scammers in the US) and release their S500/400 as well. I'm sure it would get appreciated a lot more on amazon and it could end up as popular as like an M50


----------



## hapasam

If you don't like the ring, you can probably cut if off. According to the AT website, the ring's purpose is to reduce sound leakage from the iems and improve comfort. I think removing them shouldn't prove to be too much of a problem since the IEMs have a regular straight shape. They would just end up fitting like Meelec M9s and such. If you do it though, don't blame me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol this new smiley is so weird.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, don't know what you mean. I troll??? That is news to me. Stop trolling me with those hype post Danny, i don't know how much longer i can stand you guys hitting me from so many fronts. Ghost, ericp, Ds, and now You!!! T__T
> 
> The mods need to ban me from head-fi for trolling ASAP!
> 
> ...


 

 You know what sf I was thinking about you when Danny posted these AD900X. I know you like your bass end.. For you I would look into the A900X.. It is the closed back version of these headphones. With more bass..The SQ level is very nice on these as well. But with that added bass end.. The real good news is. These A900X goes for like $170ish on Amazon Japan. I bought mine when it came out $330 or so. Something to consider for a nice upgrade for you..
   
  @Danny...Love me some AD900X. I should start a fan thread for them. I know they are gonna get many fans here at head fi.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think the CKN50 has a carbon nanotube driver too. I think I read that somewhere.


 
   
  It says it is in the CKN70 and the CKN50 has no mention of it as far as I have seen.
   
  "Diaphragm of carbon nanotube material adopted to express delicate sound.
 The carbon nanotube material that combines lightweight stiffness and durability, I play to the delicate sound of powerful expression."
   
  Pretty sure the improvements are the stiffer nanotube material for the diaphragm, the high rigidity aluminum for the housing, and slightly deeper housing. Hopefully makes for a noticeable step up in SQ.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Man, I've been listening to the AD900X for a couple of days now.  I actually thought they sounded great on open box but heard some graininess in some tunes.  It's 20 hours later and I actually don't heard the graininess on the same tunes.  It has refined nicely already.  I don't really hear any flaws so if it still gets better than this, I'll be smitten.
> 
> The sound of this open headphone is stunning.  The airiness is the best I've heard.  The music surrounds your head, it's fantastic.  I have the HE500/400 sitting here and the Fidelio X1 too and I think these have the best stage of all of them.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Regardless of price, please rank the HE-500, HE-400 and AD900X in order of preference with a "just one headphone for all genres" criterion.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was just on the sale forums. And this pops up.. I would snap this up for anyone that have the funds to do so. I know this guys reasoning. These headphones are so good I might as well get the AD2000X. For what he is asking for it almost new. Snap this up somebody. http://www.head-fi.org/t/647162/audio-technica-ath-ad900x


----------



## KEP1

Quote: 





hc808 said:


> I just picked up the XB60EX for $35 here:  http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_62289_Sony-MDR-XB60EX-GLD-MDRXB60EX-GLD-Extra-Bass-In-Ear-Headphones-Gold.html
> 
> they have not come in yet and there are no reviews but for $35 I will roll the dice on this one.


 
  Please post impressions when you get them. I haven't been able to find much about the XB60EX. I'd like to know how they compare to the MH1C.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was just on the sale forums. And this pops up.. I would snap this up for anyone that have the funds to do so. I know this guys reasoning. These headphones are so good I might as well get the AD2000X. For what he is asking for it almost new. Snap this up somebody. http://www.head-fi.org/t/647162/audio-technica-ath-ad900x


 
   
  Are the 900X better than the S500?  Doesn't look like they are a candidate for cable replacement?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> *Are the 900X better than the S500?  *Doesn't look like they are a candidate for cable replacement?


 

 Seriously cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: They seem to be completely different animals so a question like that is kinda hard to answer. But no one has heard your madly modded S500s so......


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cute said:


> Are the 900X better than the S500?  Doesn't look like they are a candidate for cable replacement?


 

 Cute. Trust me..I know your sound preference. All I am gonna say is. Whomever makes the move to grab them AD900X is gonna be extremely happy..You get these cans and I am willing to bet you. You are gonna be mightly impressed and no recable needed. Lol. Not just better than the HA-S500. It is on another level completely.. Let me put it this way. If you read the recent 57 flagship compared. Op on that thread gave the older AD900 an A+ rating for sound. One of only four cans. And for good reason. The only thing those was somewhat missing was the bass end. The AD900X from all indications is using new drivers and actually is an improvement and now it has the bass end to compliment the detailed sound. The stage the airiness. It is one of the most beautiful sounds I have ever heard for any can. It is my best sounding can..
   
  I would not hesitate to snap them up..$195 is simply a bargain for the sound. I will let you guys in on a little secret. I recently bought 4 phones from Amazon Japan. The FXZ100 FXZ200 CKS1000 and these AD900X. Take a guess which one shocked and awed me the most.
   
  All I am gonna say is whomever grabs that can from the seller is in for a very nice surprise. There is no way you guys can guess what type of sound you are getting for that price.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Seriously cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Since I modded my W1000X with W2000X drivers, and an upgraded DHC cable, and I sold that combo when I got the S500, because the S500 was better with modds......I wanted Dsnuts to answer with his opinion of the 900X vs modded S500!  That is a good price on the 900X, but I would have to replace the cable....if indeed it is better than my S500.....doubt if it's better though!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am sure your modded HA-S500 will sound wonderful no doubt but. These cans are fully open using new proprietary 53mm drivers.. The scope of sound we are talking about. The stage. Unless you have vents and have open cups on your mod. I am gonna seriously doubt your modded HA-S500 is gonna have the air, the depth, the stage of these cans. Oh yea the drivers are angled too. Did I mention they use new plush cloth covered pads that feel like pillows on your head?.. A different animal. I would say. I want to see one of you guys get these cans as I know you guys would appreciate them like Danny and Ghost both will tell ya.. I am a big fan of these cans. Nothing has given me more WOW moments than these cans.
   
  These simply separate themselves from everything I own. Lol. No exaggeration.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow someone got lucky and bought them or the guy had a change of heart. Lol. It looks like it is sold.. But for guys that are interested in them they cost around that much plus a bit more for shipping if you use Tenso and Amazon Japan..Congrats to whomever that snapped them up.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> It says it is in the CKN70 and the CKN50 has no mention of it as far as I have seen.
> 
> "Diaphragm of carbon nanotube material adopted to express delicate sound.
> The carbon nanotube material that combines lightweight stiffness and durability, I play to the delicate sound of powerful expression."
> ...


 
  I'm pretty sure surfing for information on theCKN50 I read on some site that it has the CNT material driver too. I'm on my way out, but will search for it again when I get home and post it from the site I was on (and if I read it correctly).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I'm pretty sure surfing for information on theCKN50 I read on some site that it has the CNT material driver too. I'm on my way out, but will search for it again when I get home and post it from the site I was on (and if I read it correctly).


 

 They do sound like CNT drivers. Might be the reason why they sound similar to the FXDs.. That just means more burn in. I would keep burning them in for guys that own em.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am sure your modded HA-S500 will sound wonderful no doubt but. These cans are fully open using new proprietary 53mm drivers.. The scope of sound we are talking about. The stage. Unless you have vents and have open cups on your mod. I am gonna seriously doubt your modded HA-S500 is gonna have the air, the depth, the stage of these cans. Oh yea the drivers are angled too. Did I mention they use new plush cloth covered pads that feel like pillows on your head?.. A different animal. I would say. I want to see one of you guys get these cans as I know you guys would appreciate them like Danny and Ghost both will tell ya.. I am a big fan of these cans. Nothing has given me more WOW moments than these cans.
> 
> These simply separate themselves from everything I own. Lol. No exaggeration.


 
   
  I inquired about the for sale, but they were sold!  I am going to stick my neck out here, ordered from amazon.jp, for $196 + tenso charges.  I will see if they are better than the Cute S500, with my home gears.  But I had $800 into my modded W1000X with 2000X drivers, and they got sold after my ears said the Cute S500 sounded better.  I had the FXZ200 for about ten days, and my S500 kicked them out of the ballpark by quite a bit!  I should see the 900X in a week from tenso....will give them a fair audition, can always recoup the cost.  But I do know, there is not an IEM that can best my S500......I do know where to get the 2000X drivers for them if I decide they are worth the upgrade, new cable and such modd!  Considering the fact that the modded W1000X I had were closed, there may be possiblities here.....time will tell!  I like a ballanced full sound, but my gears have crossfeed and other audiophile settings that may work!
   
  Not so sure these are totally new 53mm drivers though.....ATH pulls some tricks reusing old drivers from what I have read.....implementation, and wire in the cable can change the sound!


----------



## cute

Anyone have comparisons of the 900X and Senn HD650?  I had the 650's with Mood Audio Silver Dragon cable for a couple of years before I sold them!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice I look forward to see what you have to say about them.. I truly doubt you will be disappointed from them at all. They have completely surprised me like nothing else I have purchased as of late. The one guy that needs to hear these as these raise the level of sound so much from earphones is Ericp. But I know he is more a iem guy.  Oh and did I mention the sexy black honey comb grills these have that show the chrome inlays for the driver part?
  And for you SF. these bad boys,

  These are all class all the time... These are basically the AD900X but with closed cans and pleather padding for the bass end and better isolation. Aluminum cups double dampening.
   
  Lol. I just checked Amazon Japan these A900X cans go for $13,453 yen= $149.. That is less than half price what I bought them for. With Tenso shipping that will be around $180 or so. That my friends is a bargain.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyways back on topic. I am kinda not too happy. I was hoping to get my ES700 and CKN50 before this weekend but I have to wait till Tuesday now. Bumbed.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Wishlisted, but i like the look of the new open back AD900X a lot more and as you said it seems to have a new and improved driver over the older version so...... man that AD900X on sale for ~$200 was a really great deal then. Wonder who was the lucky one that got it???
   
   
  Looks like all you cool kats seems to be getting these AD900Xs but man are these ATHs serious looking. haha I guess serious look = serious sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sf you would love the AD900X. I think for the cost they have it on Tenso. It is a steal for this sound. You guys will never believe what you can get for this cash. The sound quality is super quality. It has a sound to it that is just shocking.. Ericp. Man if you heard what these sound like.. I am gonna cut to the chase. These are the best sounding cans I have ever heard. That A900X for the cost is nice but a bit more gets you this.. It is a wonderful sounding can like you guys would not believe..Any live unplugged album will sound live. As Danny puts it. I likes this description.
   
  I know all you guys that read this have followed some whacky cheapo stuff. I am telling every single one of you guys. Get them with my highest recommendation for anything I have ever recommended here at Headfi..
   
  Get yours before they raise the price because of Headfi effect..

  Sfwalcer style.. You know.


----------



## sfwalcer

^Ahahahahahahaha well played Ds!!! I knew my trollin' was gonna bite me back in the @ss one of these day. LMAO!
   
  edit: and it is with a "C" thank you very much Mr. Nuts. Oh already saw your edit N/M, anywho GO NINERS!!!


----------



## waynes world

I might bite the ad900x bullet. But I'll need to find one of the tenso tutorial posts first (once I get back to a computer).


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Regardless of price, please rank the HE-500, HE-400 and AD900X in order of preference with a "just one headphone for all genres" criterion.


 
  I would have said the HE400 since I have yet to hear any genre this headphone can't handle but as the AD900X breaks in some more, I would have to give the nod to them.  At first, classical music and vocals from a few opera tunes I played sounded stunning.  Now the bass has become fuller so I am throwing electronic music at it I am enjoying it immensely as well.  It just sounds so open and lively.  I would consider the HE400 dark compared to these.  I won't even add the HE500 to the equation since I prefer the HE400's over them.  Sorry to add to the hype but after hearing these, the FXZ series won't get too much head time from me.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice I look forward to see what you have to say about them.. I truly doubt you will be disappointed from them at all. They have completely surprised me like nothing else I have purchased as of late. The one guy that needs to hear these as these raise the level of sound so much from earphones is Ericp. But I know he is more a iem guy.  Oh and did I mention the sexy black honey comb grills these have that show the chrome inlays for the driver part?
> And for you SF. these bad boys,
> 
> These are all class all the time... These are basically the AD900X but with closed cans and pleather padding for the bass end and better isolation. Aluminum cups double dampening.
> ...


 
   
  Do the AD900X have angled pads?  What are the pads made out of? 
   
  Are the A900X the same as the AD900X air?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> ....I truly doubt you will be disappointed from them at all. They have completely surprised me like nothing else I have purchased as of late....
> 
> ....You guys will never believe what you can get for this cash. The sound quality is super quality. It has a sound to it that is just shocking.. Ericp. Man if you heard what these sound like.. I am gonna cut to the chase. These are the best sounding cans I have ever heard in my life.  That A900X for the cost is nice but a bit more gets you this.. It is a wonderful sounding can like you guys would not believe..Any live unplugged album will sound live. As Danny puts it. I likes this description.
> 
> I know all you guys that read this have followed some whacky cheapo stuff. I am telling every single one of you guys. Get them with my highest recommendation for anything I have ever recommended here at Headfi....


 
   
  HA, HA, HA.  You post impressions like this one, every other month.....and I have no reason not to believe you every time!  So, if you get me hyped up on these and I get them, I will be sad to lift up my eyes and realize that the discovery train left me behind and very quickly got to a new paradise that is the best ever and much better than the place where I got off.  HA, HA.  Maybe I should just get them all to keep this from happening to me.
   
  Are these ATH headphones so good that it is highly unlikely that they will be bested by the next discovery?  Convince me.  I want to be convinced, if that is the case.  HA, HA.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I would have said the HE400 since I have yet to hear any genre this headphone can't handle but as the AD900X breaks in some more, I would have to give the nod to them.  At first, classical music and vocals from a few opera tunes I played sounded stunning.  Now the bass has become fuller so I am throwing electronic music at it I am enjoying it immensely as well.  It just sounds so open and lively.  I would consider the HE400 dark compared to these.  I won't even add the HE500 to the equation since I prefer the HE400's over them.  *Sorry to add to the hype but after hearing these, the FXZ series won't get too much head time from me.  *


 
  And here i was had my heart set on those FXZs but now i don't even know anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great stuff Danny keep them "hypes" i mean impressions coming, really diggin' them.


----------



## Dsnuts

A900X came out last year with a new improved dampening system using Aluminum cups. It is the closed version of the 900X series.. More bass with a very nice AT house tuning. Fairly wide stage and detailed sound with a solid bass end to compliment the sound. The pads are pleather and are angled as is the AD900X.
   
  This is the cushion type pads for the AD900X. With a cloth cover that is not irritating like velours. So super comfy. Like pillow type comfy. A900X is not even close to the comfort level of these. That is the one strike against them. I didn't have issues but many guys on the A900X thread was having comfort issues.
   
  There will be none on the AD900X..


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> And here i was had my heart set on those FXZs but now i don't even know anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks bud.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't be sorry.  You ought to read what I just wrote at (or to) Dsnuts.  Please, keep me updated and answer my questions.  With your help I should soon find out if these are the right upgrade to what I have now.  And here I go with my next question.
   
  Are these better than the HE-400 for EDM music?


----------



## Alberto01

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  HA, HA, HA.  You post impressions like this one, every other month.....and I have no reason not to believe you every time!  So, if you get me hyped up on these and I get them, I will be sad to lift up my eyes and realize that the discovery train left me behind and very quickly got to a new paradise that is the best ever and much better than the place where I got off.  HA, HA.  Maybe I should just get them all to keep this from happening to me.
   
  Are these ATH headphones so good that it is highly unlikely that they will be bested by the next discovery?  Convince me.  I want to be convinced, if that is the case.  HA, HA.


----------



## Dsnuts

If I had the headphones Danny has I could have answered your question. The only Open bassy one I have is the Fischer FA-011..These are good cans but is easily out classed by the AD900X.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  HA, HA.  The very same thing happened to me.  I am glad I did not get off the train at the FXZ200 station.  But, I had my doubts about those.  Something never clicked into place.  Gut feeling?  Maybe.


----------



## cute

And the ATH-AD900X train is leaving the station..............hype train that is!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If I had the headphones Danny has I could have answered your question. The only Open bassy one I have is the Fischer FA-011..


 
   
  There is one thing that I know for sure and I posted it before.  Over the ear headphones will not sound right if they are closed.  It is impossible to take all the cave-like (boxy) sound from them.  Also, I do not buy into the argument about the impossibility of having big bass with open headphones.  It should be done and it can be done.  Are these IT?  I am a basshead of the xtreme kind.  But, if bass impact is right there in the "awesome layer" and there is no cave-like sound and there is no muddiness (mud),  I might be happy with these ATHs even if they do not reach the xtreme level that I want.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> There is one thing that I know for sure and I posted it before. * Over the ear headphones will not sound right if they are closed.  It is impossible to take all the cave-like (boxy) sound from them. * Also, I do not buy into the argument about the impossibility of having big bass with open headphones.  It should be done and it can be done.  Are these IT?  I am a basshead of the xtreme kind.  But, if bass impact is right there in the "awesome layer" and there is no cave-like sound and there is no muddiness (mud),  I might be happy with these ATHs even if they do not reach the xtreme level that I want.


 
  haha tell that to cute and his modded S500s. The man is my inspiration for not caving in for much more $$$ headphones. If he buckles and sells his S500s for these ATHs hoho. GG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeppp Alberto, i believe open cans can have the big bass and slam of closed cans as well. The tech is there it seems. Would not be basshead levels but will more than make a basshead happy is what i am looking for as well.
   
  edit: that was why those open somics seems so promising for cheap. haha But Ds is gonna probably flame my @ss for bringing those cheapos up in light of these godly ATHs. LoL Flame suit ON!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If I had the headphones Danny has I could have answered your question. The only Open bassy one I have is the Fischer FA-011..These are good cans but is easily out classed by the AD900X.


 

 That is OK.  You are still gonna help everyone quite a bid in drawing a picture of these ATHs SQ.  You have listened to enough headphones to be qualified to help.  The thing to be careful with, is not omitting weaknesses just because the enjoyment of a given pair of headphones/IEMs is great.  Being too romantic about a new toy is what causes the hype/FOTM effect.  It is not good for that to happen.  So, being objective while having fun is the right combination of attributes to be a good guide for others in their search for the right ones; yea, the right ones!


----------



## Dsnuts

The bass is more closer to a neutral level on the AD900X. It does have I would guess to be around 3-4db increase in bass but the sub bass is awesome. It does hit them low notes. Has a overall balance to it that I find intoxicating..The A900X closed cans has the bigger punch fuller bass end and for a closed can has a real nice clean sound to them as well. But these open cans do the one thing they were made for which is give an outstanding sound stage. Just amazing,.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That is exactly what I thought about the Somics!  When the big bass and the grill get together we are in for a bass treat with all the other good stuff that non-bassy and open headphones have, as well.  That is the best of all worlds.  You have to let some sound get out of the phones when they are bassy.  Otherwise you will get mud all over the place and boxy sound on top of that.  IEMs do better at this than closed cans.  But, they have the disadvantage of lesser sound impact because they are smaller.
   
  Don't get me hyped up (and you can't).  Just convince me.  If there are reasons to be a believer in these ATHs I will get convinced, then.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> *That is exactly what I thought about the Somics! * When the big bass and the grill get together we are in for a bass treat with all the other good stuff that non-bassy and open headphones have, as well.  That is the best of all worlds.  You have to let some sound get out of the phones when they are bassy.  Otherwise you will get mud all over the place and boxy sound on top of that.  IEMs do better at this than closed cans.  But, they have the disadvantage of lesser sound impact because they are smaller.
> 
> Don't get me hyped up (and you can't).  Just convince me.  If there are reasons to be a believer in these ATHs I will get convinced, then.


 
  ^
.......somehow i already knew you were onto those somics as well. haha The bass seems real promising from others' impressions. But still cheapos like that i am kinda turned off to nowadays cuz as my superluxes have taught me what "premium" truly feels like LMAO.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Which is the better sounding overall? FXZ200 or AD900X?


----------



## Alberto01

How good are those Somics?  What are their strengths?  What are their sound flaws?
   
  No headphones are good or bad because of their price.  They are what they are and I was waiting on some more impressions on those Somics.  The guidance from the listener is distorted, when he/she says "they are good for their price."  That does not say anything about their sound quality.  Also, our ears don't work like that.  They don't say:  "Oh these don't sound very good.  But, since they are very cheap then we will be extremely happy with them."  Our ears don't work like that.  If they did, we would not be here on this thread by now. HA, HA.
   
  We have to make peace with both, our ears and our wallets.  So, we want the best bang for the buck or a good bang for the buck after our ears are satisfied, and only after they are satisfied.  If we get the best bang for the buck before then, we will be spending more money real soon on something better.  What a waste of effort and money, even if we end up selling what we first got.  Let's see if these ATHs get our ears satisfied.  We will be fortunate if they do.  For a little over $200?  I would call that a bargain.  If the $40 Somics do it, I would call that a miracle.  I am open to miracles.  Let them be.  I would be quite happy with a bargain, too.  Let it be.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I'm just going to assume that the CKN50 isn't a CNT driver until I can find a thread again that says otherwise. Doesn't matter to me anyway as the CKN50 sounds fantastic to my ears (just poor quality cord and all).


----------



## Omnom

Man...
  Does someone have both the Somics and the AD900X?
 I wanna know whether those $40 somics are really any good.
  I'm on the hunt for some new headphones too after my beloved HTF 600s broke 
  and I love my bass


----------



## MrEleventy

I bought a pair of the Somics mh463, I like them a lot. They're not super bassy but they can boom when the song calls for it. I did change out the stock pads for the turtle beach pads


----------



## drkp80

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Man...
> Does someone have both the Somics and the AD900X?
> I wanna know whether those $40 somics are really any good.


 
  +1


----------



## Alberto01

Here you have more info on the Somic MH463:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/SOMIC-MH463-3-5-Dynamic-Headphone/dp/B00AAEKEA2
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/somic-hd-mh463-open-air-dynamic-pro-headphones-black/reviews


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Don't be sorry.  You ought to read what I just wrote at (or to) Dsnuts.  Please, keep me updated and answer my questions.  With your help I should soon find out if these are the right upgrade to what I have now.  And here I go with my next question.
> 
> Are these better than the HE-400 for EDM music?


 
  One headphone for all genres will have to be the AD900X Alberto.  But for EDM music, I'd choose the HE400 because it has more bass.  It has good sub-bass extension and has more mid-bass lift over the AD900X.  The treble has more peak over the AD900X's as well but the AD900X's are smoother.  
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Which is the better sounding overall? FXZ200 or AD900X?


 
  I would give the nod to AD900X.


----------



## 5370H55V

I'm looking to purchase a set of open cans and I'm seriously tempted by the AD900X. How are they for rock and jpop compared to the HD650's? Is there enough of a difference between them and the A900X (which I currently have) to justify the purchase?
   
  If possible I'm looking for a AD900X owner who wants to (temporarily) trade with my A900X so we could audition them both. If anybody's interested let me know.


----------



## CashNotCredit

So I see that folks are catching on to the Somics.

 Excellent.

 But folks, you're looking at the wrong model.




  
  This is the better of the two.

 I just found out that Shure SRH-840 pads fit the EFi 82 MT. I put 'em on, and listened to some of my favorite tunes.

 This is what I learned about some of my favorite songs:
   


 Florence + The Machine - Spectrum: Florence has a ping-pong delay on her vocals throughout the track. 
 Il Volo- Beautiful Day: There's a strange click at the 0:06 mark.
 Flobots- Handlebars (I like their other stuff too): The violin is panned about 90% right for the whole song, but changes to the left side in the third verse.
 Kanye West (in general): Kanye West has some really cramped sounding mixes.
 Macy Gray- I Try: The vocals in the chorus are multiple takes, with every take hard-panned left or right.
 Ellie Goulding- Lights: The vocals in the chorus are stacked, with one take one octave below the other
 Fun. - Some Nights: There's a really cool snare roll at the :45 mark.
 Imagine Dragons - It's Time: There's one more clap than I thought there was in the main rhythm pattern, and there are some snaps too.
 
  Just when I thought I knew my favorite songs...the EFi-82 MT comes around as says, "LOL! NO YOU DON'T! THIS IS WHAT THEY REALLY ARE!"

 I don't have the experience with high-end headphones to say that these things are better than $500+ headphones, but I have enough experience with FOTMs and the typical overacheiving budget-fi sets to say this: this is not a "midrange" headphone. This isn't a Superlux, or an HA-S, or a Jaycar.

 No.

 This is quite a bit bigger than that.

Here's a link to the thread I just started on them.

 Sadly, they're not on eBay anymore, but I'm sure with enough Head-Fi support, I could message a seller and let them know of the newfound interest in this formerly obscure model.

 Alberto, you put it best. There is no such thing as "good for the price" in my book either.

 These are not "poor man's" anything.

 They're just amazing headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Which is the better sounding overall? FXZ200 or AD900X?


 
  The FXZ200 has the bass end being more of the headliner in the sound as they have a sub woofer. It is a great sounding earphone and one I enjoy quite a bit so I suppose it has to do with if your a bass guy or a stage guy. What I mean is. the AD900X has this crazy sound stage and air you can't possibly get from in ears. No possible way. The widest sounding earphone will not come close. The scale and scope of sound we are talking about is on a complete other level here. Both are very enjoyable for different reasons. The FXZ200 is an excellent earphone. The AD900X is an excellent open headphone. To me the higher end SQ is with the AD900X. But that is because I listen to just about everything..The FXZ200 is less versatile and does not have the scope of sound that is achieved in these headphones. Also these are fully open meaning. It has like 40% plus sound leakage. Whomever your in the room with while listening to these will be able to hear what your hearing. So one has to take that into consideration. These are clearly for in home use..  The FXZ200 has no sound leakage as they are in ears. And you can easily walk around with them and enjoy them outdoors. So positives and negatives aside SQ on the AD900X for vocals rock jazz and instruments is on another tier of sound. Imagine the best imagery in an earphone but then add about 5X the sound stage and you might get the idea here.
   
   
  Quote: 





5370h55v said:


> I'm looking to purchase a set of open cans and I'm seriously tempted by the AD900X. How are they for rock and jpop compared to the HD650's? Is there enough of a difference between them and the A900X (which I currently have) to justify the purchase?
> 
> If possible I'm looking for a AD900X owner who wants to (temporarily) trade with my A900X so we could audition them both. If anybody's interested let me know.


 
  These are the best cans for ROCK I have ever heard. Seriously I know Grados are traditionally what guys use for rock but nothing sounds better for me than these AD900X for Rock. I own both the A900X and AD900X. With absolute no hesitation I can recommend the AD900X.. It is a nice upgrade in sound because of the added depth stage and air these open cans represent. These have less bass than the A900X but that is to be expected. But imagine your A900X with a wider stage with impeccable balance and detail in your sound and that is what the AD900X represent.
   
  Female vocals as well as male vocals is the best sounding out of these cans over anything else I have. Vocal fans should take note.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I would give the nod to AD900X.


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FXZ200 has the bass end being more of the headliner in the sound as they have a sub woofer. It is a great sounding earphone and one I enjoy quite a bit so I suppose it has to do with if your a bass guy or a stage guy. What I mean is. the AD900X has this crazy sound stage and air you can't possibly get from in ears. No possible way. The widest sounding earphone will not come close. The scale and scope of sound we are talking about is on a complete other level here. Both are very enjoyable for different reasons. The FXZ200 is an excellent earphone. The AD900X is an excellent open headphone. To me the higher end SQ is with the AD900X. But that is because I listen to just about everything..The FXZ200 is less versatile and does not have the scope of sound that is achieved in these headphones. Also these are fully open meaning. It has like 40% plus sound leakage. Whomever your in the room with while listening to these will be able to hear what your hearing. So one has to take that into consideration. These are clearly for in home use..  The FXZ200 has no sound leakage as they are in ears. And you can easily walk around with them and enjoy them outdoors. So positives and negatives aside SQ on the AD900X for vocals rock jazz and instruments is on another tier of sound. Imagine the best imagery in an earphone but then add about 5X the sound stage and you might get the idea here.
> 
> 
> These are the best cans for ROCK I have ever heard. Seriously I know Grados are traditionally what guys use for rock but nothing sounds better for me than these AD900X for Rock. I own both the A900X and AD900X. With absolute no hesitation I can recommend the AD900X.. It is a nice upgrade in sound because of the added depth stage and air these open cans represent. These have less bass than the A900X but that is to be expected. But imagine your A900X with a wider stage with impeccable balance and detail in your sound and that is what the AD900X represent.
> ...


 
  Thanks guys. Hmm..based on your impressions I guess I would probably prefer the FXZ200's then as I have portable use in mind and I'm a big fan of bass. I'm looking for a true upgrade to my S500's so it seems the FXZ200's are the ones for me. I'll hang fire a little as I want to see people's impressions of the CKN70's first.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OK.  I expected that answer regarding the HE-400 vs AD900X for EDM stuff.  This makes the decision tough for bass lovers.
   
  Two questions here:
   
  1)  What is better on the HE-500 over the AD900X and vice versa?
   
  2)  Which one do you like better for EDM music, the FXZ200 or the HE-400?


----------



## cute

Would like some feedback from the guys that have the AD900X!  If you could improve the sound of these to be better, what would you change....more bass?  more treble?  better extension on either end?  I am going to be ordering wire for a replacement cable on mine when they arrive, so these impressions would be helpful for the type of wire I use.  Copper, spc and pure silver can change some of these things for the better.....so I need critical listening feedback!
   
  For example, a silver copper hybrid cable, two pure silver wires for signal, two copper wires for ground, would give a smoother warmer sound with more bass!
   
  Pure silver all four wires would give better detail, more treble and stronger tighter bass!
   
  SPC wire, silver plated copper, would give more detail to the higher end, more extension in the highs, but probably less bass!


----------



## cute

Anyone have the cable specs for the AD900X.......I found the specs for the AD2000X, but not these!


----------



## Dsnuts

That silver copper hybrid looks like a good fit for these cans. Though I have to tell you cute you should hear the cans first but if I was to choose one it would be that one. These to me sound just right. I suppose if you can add some warmth to the sound and touch more bass that would be optimal for the sound these have..A detailed sound with a touch of warmth would be optimal me thinks.


----------



## cute

I'm a little worried about the CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire used in the voice coil.......for example the AD2000X uses a high purity copper wire in the voice coil, 7N OFC, which is probably why they sound much better than the AD2000X.  The AD900X also has aluminum mesh where the AD2000X has magnesium.  I might try new AD2000x drivers, that I can get for an additional $90, I'll have to see how they sound, and then posibly try a different cable, either pure silver or silver copper hybrid.  Since, these would be for home use only, Parametric EQ at 30hz and 60hz, would bring the sub bass up......I still use those settings for some of my music with the S500.  Although my S500 have plenty of bass on most music, to the point the bass bottoms out with the EQ on, which distorts on music with heavier bass.  I like good clean tight quality bass, but it can get overdone in a lot of poor mastered music.  With EQ I can control that with one mouse click in my jRiver MC software!  I listen to a lot of female vocals, and EQ on the sub bass will tame the high pitch female voice!
   
  Just thinking ahead, I haven't heard any open back cans other than the Senn HD650, and even with a pure silver cable, they were too dark sounding as I remember, but they have been gone for more than six months.  Looking for to the open sound of the AD900X, hope they can compare in sound to my modded S500's.  I know my S400 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon will be up for sale.  With my two S500, modded, the S400's only get used for comparisons!


----------



## Dsnuts

These cans excel with female vocals like nothing I have ever heard before so I would get them first and burn them in real good before doing a recable. I know you like to do your mods and such and I am sure you can tweek these things to become giant killers but seriously I have a hard time trying to find faults in the sound.. They leak like crazy but that is to be expected but beyond that. These have a sound to them that is hard for me to put down. Even when the hype on the FXZ100/FXZ200 thread was in full swing. The same time I got these cans. I had to curb my enthusiasm for these as I couldn't believe this sound. I told 2 individuals of this find and both of them bought them. That would be Ghost and DannyBai..I tried hard not to let the cat out of the bag but something that sounds like these cans for the price.. This is a discovery. A significant one. 
   
  You guys should know the timing for why I am now fully backing up these cans. It took Danny to hear them as he owns 2 of the most popular open cans on all of Headfi being the HE-400 and HE-500.  And I wanted him to hear these to get a good idea how these stack up to them. I thought well these cans might be at that level. Lol. How surprised was I when he messaged me this.
   
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/40/38x38px-ZC-40ceb045_1331985195_cover.jpeg[/img]
DannyBai
 Jan 18, 2013 at 9:41 pm

   These are such a bargain for the sound.  I mean look at all the portable headphones I've purchased recently that cost more than this.  None of them can reproduce this sound.  I don't see how this sound improves.  Mine don't sound congested at all.  These sound so open, so airy.  I put on one of my favorite recordings which is Henryk Gorecki's symphony no. 3 " II Lento e largo, tranquillissimo" and her voice has never sounded airier or better.  I keep repeating the tune.  This can has the best air of all my open cans.  Just beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  
   
  The fit is loose but it doesn't slide off.  When I first put it on, I gotta adjust it and its fine.  Feeding this thing with a clean sounding amp I think is ideal.  I mean the ODAC/O2 sounds so good with these, not sure if I want to use anything else.  WOW.
   
  This is on first day of using them.. I think he was a little impressed. By the way for the cost of one HE-400. You can buy 2X AD900X and for the cost of a HE-500 3X AD900X. Or better yet. For the cost of a HE-400 you can buy a FXZ200 and a AD900X..


----------



## sofastreamer

i wonder, if you are talking about audio technica [size=small]a900x?? in germany you have to pay about 300 euro for them. i thought this is more of a cheapo thread.[/size]


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes but for the cost of these cans and the sound they produce. I would say the cost is a actually a bargain. The reason why I got interested in these cans is because of this read right here.  Yohttp://www.head-fi.org/t/634201/battle-of-the-flagships-57-headphones-compared-update-hifiman-he-400-added-12-24-12#post_8827188u guys can look up what this man says about the older AD900.  One of only four cans he gives a A+ sound rating for. You guys consider the other cans that are on this list if that is not enough for guys to take notice I don't know what is. From prior experiences with AT revisions. I know they actually improve on previous version of headphones be it the A900 in the A900X, older CKS earphones to the new CKS earphones, the AD900 to the new AD900X. It is the one aspect about Audio Technica that I actually applaud.
   
  They don't sit idle and leave good enough alone they are always trying to get a better sound. I got the AD900X when I bought my CKS1000, FXZ100 and FXZ200.. The AD900X stuck out plain and simple as something very special in sound.. The FXZ200 impressed me greatly with their sound but these. These are simply one of the best sounds I have ever heard. Once you hear that stage and that air. You are hooked.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just to be clear however. These have what I call accurate tight clean refined bass. They don't have basshead levels of bass. So bass guys will find the bass to be light on these but for me these have a bass end that is perfect with the rest of the sound signature. I don't know if these will actually sound right with 7-9 db of boosted bass levels..Bass instruments and sub bass is excellent on these and yes they can be eqed easily to have much more bass end.  So what is the main sound difference between the AD900 and the AD900X? I am certain the AD900X has more bass over the very anemic bass end of the AD900.  These new AD900X actually has some really nice tight accurate bass. These did win a 4 out of 5 stars for club music in that Japanese winter catalog.  Which means they have bass.. Trance actually sounds freakishly great using these by the way. Vocal trance especially is on another tier over other cans.


----------



## sofastreamer

i would be interested in the closed back a900x if some could consider it as a portable. but it does not seem to be well for this use.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if it would be cheaper for you but the A900X on Amazon Japan Using Tenso is a steal right now at less than a $150 and then around $35 for shipping.. Even with custom charges if there is any that is still cheaper than what they have them there in Germany for.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just to be clear however. These have what I call accurate tight clean refined bass. They don't have basshead levels of bass. So bass guys will find the bass to be light on these but for me these have a bass end that is perfect with the rest of the sound signature. I don't know if these will actually sound right with 7-9 db of boosted bass levels..Bass instruments and sub bass is excellent on these and yes they can be eqed easily to have much more bass end.  So what is the main sound difference between the AD900 and the AD900X? I am certain the AD900X has more bass over the very anemic bass end of the AD900.  These new AD900X actually has some really nice tight accurate bass. These did win a 4 out of 5 stars for club music in that Japanese winter catalog.  Which means they have bass.. Trance actually sounds freakishly great using these by the way. Vocal trance especially is on another tier over other cans.


 
   
  Have you tried them out of the ELE DAC?


----------



## Dsnuts

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/44/100x100px-LS-447be574_032212140456.jpeg[/img] 
 
 Dsnuts
 You guys can call me a JVC superfan





  
 offline
 
 5,010 Posts. Joined 6/2011
 

   Speaking of. This is the first time I tried my Ele with my AD900X. Excellent!

   
  These cans having nice n big brawny 53mm angled drivers. You guys can guess how they take to cleaner more powerful sources. But the real beauty of these cans. If you feel like wearing them on a spring day outdoors using your DAP of choice. Even a little clip will drive them just fine.. They are 38 Ohms. Very efficient. Just using my Sony Z1060 they sound incredible.


----------



## Huxley

Are these your typical bright AT sound? 

Have you tried them with female jazz

Like i said before, you're a bad influence.


----------



## cute

From what I am reading, the AD900 sounds warmer with tube amp.....anyone use the AD900X with a tube amp?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These cans having nice n big brawny 53mm angled drivers. You guys can guess how they take to cleaner more powerful sources. But the real beauty of these cans. If you feel like wearing them on a spring day outdoors using your DAP of choice. Even a little clip will drive them just fine.. They are 38 Ohms. Very efficient. Just using my Sony Z1060 they sound incredible.


 
   
  Have you got a picture without the pads.......are the drivers angled, or are the pads wider in the back like say the AD2000X, can't find the right pics!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes the drivers are angled and the pads are thicker toward back of the cups than front by cup design.
   

   
  @ Huxley. Sade makes the hair on the back of my head stand on end when you hear her voice is all I can say.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> OK.  I expected that answer regarding the HE-400 vs AD900X for EDM stuff.  This makes the decision tough for bass lovers.
> 
> Two questions here:
> 
> ...


 
  1) Vocals on the AD is more forward.  HE500's sound more lush.  HE500's holds a thicker note all around.  Bass is fuller on the HE500 but AD's has more precise impact.  Treble region is somewhat similar sounding.  Can't tell you which one I prefer over the other.  AD's aren't as genre specific for me.  If it matters, I have to turn the volume knob double on the HE500's to match the AD's.  
  2) This is a close call but I think I will go with Z200's.
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Would like some feedback from the guys that have the AD900X!  If you could improve the sound of these to be better, what would you change....more bass?  more treble?  better extension on either end?  I am going to be ordering wire for a replacement cable on mine when they arrive, so these impressions would be helpful for the type of wire I use.  Copper, spc and pure silver can change some of these things for the better.....so I need critical listening feedback!
> 
> For example, a silver copper hybrid cable, two pure silver wires for signal, two copper wires for ground, would give a smoother warmer sound with more bass!
> 
> ...


 
  What's missing in the AD's would be more heft in the lower mids and upper bass.  
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Have you got a picture without the pads.......are the drivers angled, or are the pads wider in the back like say the AD2000X, can't find the right pics!


 
  I'll let Ds get you the picture but you can clearly see through the outside grill that the drivers are angled.


----------



## cute

Thanks guys.....great pic Ds thanks.......I have pure silver wire with 1% gold added, on order, Toxic Cables, where listeners say adds more to the lower end, with a smoother warm sound throughout.  Still will be using copper for the returns, but this will be a little different than the cables I made for my S500.  The silver copper hybrid cable on my S500 is surely warmer with a little stronger bass, where the other S500 with DHC copper cable is quite different, with a sharper defined, more impactful note, and more forward mids with a more sparkly treble.  No loss of detail in either cable, but a distinct difference in sound!
   
  Pads look the very same as the AD2000x, buyfromjapan wants $70 a pair plus shipping, and amazon.jp has the AD900X pads for $29....bet they are both the same, buyfromjapan does not show any pics though!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> So I see that folks are catching on to the Somics.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good comments.  I read you review, also.  You are good at putting your thoughts into words and amusing at the same time.  That is impressive for being 16 years old.
   
  If these are that good, we ought to put some effort to see how they stack up right next to other giant killer headphones.  I will prove that I believe what I am saying, offering to pay $10 of the shipping costs for you to send them to DannyBai.  If you agree to make the move, just let me know.
   
*DannyBai:*  If you agree, just let me know.
   
*Dsnuts: * There should be a Discovery thread for stuff that is "great for our ears" different from a Discovery thread for stuff that is just "good/great for the money."  I bet you that you will have a lot more people on the first one because our ears don't work with a "good for the money" reasoning.
   
  Put a grill and good quality big drivers together and you are in for a treat.  Sound leakage is a good thing for the "great for our ears" approach.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Good comments.  I read you review, also.  You are good at putting your thoughts into words and amusing at the same time.  That is impressive for being 16 years old.
> 
> If these are that good, we ought to put some effort to see how they stack up right next to other giant killer headphones.  I will prove that I believe what I am saying, offering to pay $10 of the shipping costs for you to send them to DannyBai.  If you agree to make the move, just let me know.
> 
> ...


 

 That's an ingenious idea Alberto, lets put some flame blasters on those somics to truly get that hype train going if they are indeed as great as Cash make them out to be! 
   
  Oh and i am willing to pay $10 of the shipping cost if you ship that open MH463s to Dsnuts for his impressions. It would be great if Ds and Danny get to hear these somics to see how they compare to all of their other beloved recommendations. 
   
  Let us know Cash/Danny/ Dsnuts if you agree to this setup. It would be great if this actually materializes.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok so my FX101 been on the burn for a good 40 hours..The bass on these are
> 
> The difference from the former FX1X vs these FX101 is unreal.. The overly warm mids and artificial sounding highs on the FX1X made them sound like a passable bass heavy earphone for bass lovers. These are a different story. The sound as they say are proper for all of your music. Not just bass heavy ones but for bass lovers. You guys have a very nice treat coming your way for a mere $16..Bass this good does not exist for this price. I am listening to Lil Wayne and I have to say the sub bass on these are so Solid. It is unbelievable. Not only that. These are very versatile..
> 
> Bass lovers rejoice you guys have something to be happy about. Order these. If you guys haven't yet. These are gonna surprise bass guys for certain. Burn actually is filling out the bass end of these. People that own the MG7 are gonna be pissed. Lol!! These actually have a higher quality sound over them. Hear them for yourself. The Sub bass just as strong.


 
   
   
  I gather the FX101s are a step down in terms of ruggedness from the HAFX1X --- significantly  thinner wires, and no box to store the earphones in. How bad is the quality of the HAFX1X? Say compared to the Monoprice MEP933?
  I gather the HAFX1X is more rugged than the MEP933?
   
  I am wondering if I should pick up the FX1X for travel use, the box will come in handy too.
   
   
  I just got the FX101s. The sound out of the box is amazing!!! Highly recommended. Great fit (only negative with earphones is that I can hear my heartbeat).
   
  I also just received the HAM5X headphones. Sound is a bit muddy out of the box (but bass is great). Burning it in.
   
  Europe peeps: the HAM5X has just dropped in price today to £21.67 on amazon.co.uk. I think this is the lowest price ever on amazon.co.uk
  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004W73TCI


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Good comments.  I read you review, also.  You are good at putting your thoughts into words and amusing at the same time.  That is impressive for being 16 years old.
> 
> If these are that good, we ought to put some effort to see how they stack up right next to other giant killer headphones.  I will prove that I believe what I am saying, offering to pay $10 of the shipping costs for you to send them to DannyBai.  If you agree to make the move, just let me know.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That's an ingenious idea Alberto, lets put some flame blasters on those somics to truly get that hype train going if they are indeed as great as Cash make them out to be!
> 
> Oh and i am willing to pay $10 of the shipping cost if you ship that open MH463s to Dsnuts for his impressions. It would be great if Ds and Danny get to hear these somics to see how they compare to all of their other beloved recommendations.
> 
> Let us know Cash/Danny/ Dsnuts if you agree to this setup. It would be great if this actually materializes.


 
  I think Ds and I would be down for this.  We will look around to see if we can find a pair for cheap too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> I gather the FX101s are a step down in terms of ruggedness from the HAFX1X --- significantly  thinner wires, and no box to store the earphones in. How bad is the quality of the HAFX1X? Say compared to the Monoprice MEP933?
> I gather the HAFX1X is more rugged than the MEP933?
> 
> I am wondering if I should pick up the FX1X for travel use, the box will come in handy too.
> ...


 

 You should look into the FX3X is a nice upgrade to both the FX101 and the FX1X.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I think Ds and I would be down for this.  We will look around to see if we can find a pair for cheap too.


 

 Ok. So I did a little digging around for more info on these Somic cans.. It looks like Cash is not kidding around with the sound on these cans. It seems this Somic company in 2009 Hired a Dr Leibniz in Germany to make a new 50mm drivers that are in these Somic cans. They are using a proprietary developed Polymer composite Diaphram that has some 37% mix of glass fiber in it that reproduces some real nice sound. The Driver is called the TP4. So it looks like these Somic cans look to be the real deal looks aside. There is a new version of the cans Cash has called the pro model. Which look a lot better by the way. It is all black.  Good job Cash with sticking to your thoughts about them.
   
  I haven't heard them yet but based on the reading I just did. These Somic cans may very well be a solid contender for sounds. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if they sound every bit as good as $200 headphones. Will see about getting a pair.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You should look into the FX3X is a nice upgrade to both the FX101 and the FX1X.


 
   
  Is the FX3X better than than the FX101 as well?
   
  Unfortunately its somewhat pricey, $30 on amazon.com compared to $16.5 for FX1X.


----------



## cute

Anyone remember where on tenso to check if they recieved my headphone package?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> Is the FX3X better than than the FX101 as well?
> 
> Unfortunately its somewhat pricey, $30 on amazon.com compared to $16.5 for FX1X.


 
  I bought mine for $60. I thought they were worth that and more when I got them so $30 is a great deal for the FX3X.  I would pass on the FX1X unless big bass is all you want then the FX1X is ok for the cash. 
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Anyone remember where on tenso to check if they recieved my headphone package?


 
   
  They will email you once they have it. It should be under item pending. If you have none that means it isn't ready.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got these on order.

  Will report back with how they sound.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Got these on order.
> 
> Will report back with how they sound.


 
   
  What's the difference between these EFI-82 PRO and the EFI-82 MT that CashNotCredit has?


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What's the difference between these EFI-82 PRO and the EFI-82 MT that CashNotCredit has.


 
  +1


----------



## Dsnuts

I think they are using the same TP4 50mm drivers they used on the previous model but the main difference here is. These use all black for the color makes them more serious looking, then there is this.

  They are using real protein leather for the pads. They look similar to Denon/ Fostex headphone for padding. Way more comfier looking. I am certain the drivers are the same as the MT model.  All the EFI models are using them same German developed drivers. So the sound should be the same. From the looks of the pad it seems I won't have to switch out padding. Also I don't know if the older model had a coiled cable but these do. It doesn't say on the description if these have detachable cables but that would be awesome if they did.


----------



## kova4a

That black Pro version does look better - I might have to pick one pair myself, I think that for around 40 bucks these look pretty good.


----------



## DannyBai

I ended up grabbing the Pro model as well.  Seems like a good deal on eBay.  These look pretty close to the German Maestro brand in design.  Hopefully the sound rivals that tier.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I ended up grabbing the Pro model as well.  Seems like a good deal on eBay.  These look pretty close to the German Maestro brand in design.  Hopefully the sound rivals that tier.


 
   
  OK.
   
  Please remember to post clinical (not romantic) impressions when you get them.  I want to know if these are as good to your ears as they are to CashNotCredit's ears.
   
  How much did you pay for them?


----------



## kova4a

Well, judging by that long strain relief the Pro also doesn't have a detachable cable. Btw, I was looking at mistertao I saw that there is some sort of a review for the efi-82pro http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-5878482669.html in the description with quite a few pictures and of course a bad translation from Chinese to English


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> OK.
> 
> Please remember to post clinical (not romantic) impressions when you get them.  I want to know if these are as good to your ears as they are to CashNotCredit's ears.
> 
> How much did you pay for them?


 
  Will do Alberto.  
   
  $61.95 which includes economy shipping.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am seeing that these new Pro versions have a revised TP4 driver. One site I was checking out was saying the driver is a TP4r.  the r for revision. This makes sense as the older EFi headphone specs seem to be 14hz-26Khz.  The Pro version has greater specs. 10hz-28Khz. So it seems the pro version is an actual revision of the one that Cash was reviewing..


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Did you try to buy two units from the seller at a discounted price?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I am seeing that these new Pro versions have a revised TP4 driver. One site I was checking out was saying the driver is a TP4r.  the r for revision. This makes sense as the older EFi headphone specs seem to be 14hz-26Khz.  The Pro version has greater specs. 10hz-28Khz. So it seems the pro version is an actual revision of the one that Cash was reviewing..


 
   
  His pictures in the review were the MT version.....red cable, and he had Shure 840 pads on them in the pic!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Did you try to buy two units from the seller at a discounted price?


 
  I did and I got an automatic reply back declining it.  I also tried two more times buying one with a max offer of $58 and declined also.  I think they are set at the price offered which really doesn't seem so bad.  I have quite a few of the pricier portable cans out now and I'd like to see how these stack up to them.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Did you try to buy two units from the seller at a discounted price?


 
   
  They can be had on mistertao.com for $59.84 with EMS shipping, 4-7 days to USA!
   
http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-5878482669.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email#shipping_ca
   
  That's like S500 pricing, damn, and I have two pair of SHR840 pads......bought the dang AD900X, now watch these sound better..........lol!


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I did and I got an automatic reply back declining it.  I also tried two more times buying one with a max offer of $58 and declined also.  I think they are set at the price offered which really doesn't seem so bad.


 
  Why would they have a best offer option at all...


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cute said:


> They can be had on mistertao.com for $59.84 with EMS shipping, 4-7 days to USA!
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-5878482669.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email#shipping_ca


 
  I wouldn't go with EMS - I don't know what they do at mistertao or the post office but delivery time is pretty much the same as China Post air mail, which is a lot cheaper. Also, I did link that taobao sale just for the review in the description - there are other sellers with a way higher reputation or with a slightly lower price. The good thing is that mistertao has added Singapore Post option for the shipping, which is like FedEx compared to the slower China post coz I'm tired of all ebay sellers stating that they use EMS but even the ones from Hong Kong use the cheap China Post all the time. In reality with all the shipping costs and commission in mistertao the Somic efi-82pro will cost around 40-42 bucks with Chinese Air Mail and like 43-45 with Singapost and stuff from singapost usually comes within 2 weeks tops and the tracking is better. There is around 2-3 days wait though till mistertao receives the package and you need to check often your mistertao account when this happens, so you can make the second payment, which is the commission and the international shipping fees.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Did you try to buy two units from the seller at a discounted price?


 
  Where is this seller who sells (or trying to sell) 2 for the price of one? or at a discounted price?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I wouldn't go with EMS - I don't know what they do at mistertao or the post office but delivery time is pretty much the same as China Post air mail, which is a lot cheaper. Also, I did link that taobao sale just for the review in the description - there are other sellers with a way higher reputation or with a slightly lower price. The good thing is that mistertao has added Singapore Post option for the shipping, which is like FedEx compared to the slower China post coz I'm tired of all ebay sellers stating that they use EMS but even the ones from Hong Kong use the cheap China Post all the time. In reality with all the shipping costs and commission in mistertao the Somic efi-82pro will cost around 40-42 bucks with Chinese Air Mail and like 43-45 with Singapost and stuff from singapost usually comes within 2 weeks tops and the tracking is better. There is around 2-3 days wait though till mistertao receives the package and you need to check often your mistertao account when this happens, so you can make the second payment, which is the commission and the international shipping fees.


 
  Thanks for the reply.....can you link on of the sellers with a higher reputation.....who do you recommend?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cute said:


> Thanks for the reply.....can you link on of the sellers with a higher reputation.....who do you recommend?


 
  Well, that's one with a higher rep than the previously mentioned and a lower price http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-15872375639.html . And that's one that has a very high rep and I've used it before http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-12877207610.html though I'm not very sure how much does it matter inside China as mistertao and not the taobao seller will be dispatching the package internationally.


----------



## CashNotCredit

You guys might want to cancel those orders if possible.

 I messaged the seller who sold me the MTs to see if they can bring them back earlier today, and judging by how quickly they've responded in the past, they should reply by tomorrow.

 Saves you $25 to buy Shure pads.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, that's one with a higher rep than the previously mentioned and a lower price http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-15872375639.html . And that's one that has a very high rep and I've used it before http://www.mistertao.com/taobao-products/taobao-item-12877207610.html though I'm not very sure how much does it matter inside China as mistertao and not the taobao seller will be dispatching the package internationally.


 
   
  mistertao.com can't accept credit card payment until Jan 26....so kind of a dead end here!  "Down for Maintenance"


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> You guys might want to cancel those orders if possible.
> 
> I messaged the seller who sold me the MTs to see if they can bring them back earlier today, and judging by how quickly they've responded in the past, they should reply by tomorrow.
> 
> Saves you $25 to buy Shure pads.


 
  The Pro version looks better and has a lot better pads, so they might not need the extra cash for new pads. I don't know about dsnuts but I'm willing to pay several bucks more to mistertao and get the Pro.
  Quote: 





cute said:


> mistertao.com can't accept credit card payment until Jan 26....so kind of a dead end here!  "Down for Maintenance"


 
  I still haven't ordered, so I didn't check that - don't know about you but I could wait 4 days to save these 16-17 bucks


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> The Pro version looks better and has a lot better pads, so they might not need the extra cash for new pads. I don't know about dsnuts but I'm willing to pay several bucks more to mistertao and get the Pro.
> I still haven't ordered, so I didn't check that - don't know about you but I could wait 4 days to save these 16-17 bucks


 
  The MT is the newer version. The reason that the Shure pads sound so excellent is because they are almost comically oversized, completely changing the way you wear the headphone. With stock pads (and apparently the pads on the Pro too), a small part of your ear rests on the pad. With the Shure pads, your entire ear rests on the inside of the pad. It completely changes the sound (so does the extra dampening material on the back of the pads). With the black pads, the MT isn't hideous IMHO. Then again when it sounds this nice, I have a way of forgetting about aesthetics.

 This isn't to say that it sounds horrible without a pad swap, but this change in wearing style *really* improves them for the better. It's kind of like the HA-S500 in this regard. Awesome stock, but really something else with a pad swap.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> Why would they have a best offer option at all...


 
  My question exactly.  
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> Where is this seller who sells (or trying to sell) 2 for the price of one? or at a discounted price?


 
  Nobody.  I tried to buy two from the same seller to see if I could get a better price.  This ebay seller has a "make offer" option but doesn't seem to honor my max of $58 anyway.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> though till mistertao receives the package and you need to check often your mistertao account when this happens, so you can make the second payment, which is the commission and the international shipping fees.


 
   
  What is this second payment for? Arent the shipping fees included when you purchase?


----------



## Omnom

Well I'm on the fence about which headphones to go with, so I'm so glad that both Dsnuts and Danny are getting them. I'm interested in both the AD900X and the Somics!!!
 Can't wait for a comparison!


----------



## Dsnuts

I also saw a silver and black version of these cans online but for some reason I can't find anyone that sells them.  I have a bit of a theory on who these Somic guys are.. I remember looking at all their cans and they use mostly Sony housings. Even these EFis are using what seems to be a copy of a Sony DJ can. So that got me thinking. I wouldn't be surprised if these guys used to make headphones for Sony.
   
  Learn some manufacturing and go out on their own and call themselves Somic. Besides Cashs nice review on these cans what really got me to bite was the fact that the drivers in these cans seem to be the real deal. 3 years of RnD from a German sound guy that made them with some real science backing up his new developed drivers that are in these cans is a good enough reason for me to try them out.. I am very aware of sonic gems that come out of China. MP8320 was one of them and made from a company much like Somic. So I eagerly look forward to hear these for myself. I know Joe is gonna kill me for not getting his open Somics he loves. Maybe I will try those out as well but for now I will be happy if these live up to what I think might be a nice set of cans for not much money.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Well I'm on the fence about which headphones to go with, so I'm so glad that both Dsnuts and Danny are getting them. I'm interested in both the AD900X and the Somics!!!
> Can't wait for a comparison!


 
  The AD900X is probably better, but the Somic is very good. 

 Both are probably better than they should be.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I also saw a silver and black version of these cans online but for some reason I can't find anyone that sells them.  I have a bit of a theory on who these Somic guys are.. I remember looking at all their cans and they use mostly Sony housings. Even these EFis are using what seems to be a copy of a Sony DJ can. So that got me thinking. I wouldn't be surprised if these guys used to make headphones for Sony.
> 
> Learn some manufacturing and go out on their own and call themselves Somic. Besides Cashs nice review on these cans what really got me to bite was the fact that the drivers in these cans seem to be the real deal. 3 years of RnD from a German sound guy that made them with some real science backing up his new developed drivers that are in these cans is a good enough reason for me to try them out.. I am very aware of sonic gems that come out of China. MP8320 was one of them and made from a company much like Somic. So I eagerly look forward to hear these for myself. I know Joe is gonna kill me for not getting his open Somics he loves. Maybe I will try those out as well but for now I will be happy if these live up to what I think might be a nice set of cans for not much money.


 
  64 OHm impedence, 50mm drivers, and a 10 foot cable when extended showed me from the get-go that these weren't designed for Joe Blow to use with his iPod. I'm thinking they were designed studio monitoring use, especially with how much they leak (a lot).

 Once I saw that they were researched in Germany and were being marketed with the MH439 as their "music" headphones on a Russian website, I knew these were for real.

 But seriously. There's a recurring theme with Somic.
  

 Build awesome drivers
 Put them in weird looking enclosures
 Give them terrible pads
   
  These things need *BIG *pads to sound as good as they can. Think HM5, or my personal favorite, Shure SRH840. The dampening material on the back of the pad makes up for the fact that they put your ear closer to the driver, and that increase in proximity really makes the headphone sound livelier.


----------



## kova4a

dextermorgan said:


> What is this second payment for? Arent the shipping fees included when you purchase?


 no, you don't - first you pay the item price of the taobao seller + $1.6 for the shipping from the seller to mistertao. after miatertao receives the package you pay the commission and the international shipping fees and mistertao dispatches the package


----------



## Dsnuts

You did see that pic of the pads on the Pro version right cash? I read online that the pro version actually uses real leather pads on them. I don't suppose your MT version had these same pads? I payed a bit more for this pro model. Just looking at those pads they included on the pros looks comfy and looks very similar to Denon/ Fostex padding.. These guys are learning..I am excited to try them out.
   
  You mention they leak sound. That is actually good news. That means the design is vented or semi open.. Better stage should be the results. I have plenty of closed cans that don't have the stage of semi open or open cans.  I would rather get some venting on nice detailed drivers for the sound to be right vs being non vented.. If I don't want to leak sound in public I would just use my iems.. If proper venting means better stage resulting in better sound. I am all for it.
   
  You want to talk about loud. The AD900X requires at least 100 hours of burn in. I just hope you have a dedicated room with piles of blankets to cover them with if any of you guys get them. They get LOUD when burning in. Like you can hear from one end of the house to the other end with closed doors loud. I just leave them at my place of business for burn in so it doesn't affect me..But be warned.


----------



## cute

Damn guys, I bit/bought.......$44.25 shipped Chinapost, wait and see if the order is filled, says if not filled within 5 days the order will be cancelled.  Buyer protection, so I feel safe if they are unavailable.  They are the MT model with the red pads though.
   
  I do have two pair of unused 840 pads, and HM5 pads to try!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You did see that pic of the pads on the Pro version right cash? I read online that the pro version actually uses real leather pads on them. I don't suppose your MT version had these same pads? I payed a bit more for this pro model. Just looking at those pads they included on the pros looks comfy and looks very similar to Denon/ Fostex padding.. These guys are learning..I am excited to try them out.
> 
> You mention they leak sound. That is actually a good news. That means the design is vented or semi open.. Better stage should be the results. I have plenty of closed cans that don't have the stage of semi open or open cans.  I would rather get some venting on nice detailed drivers for the sound to be right vs being non vented..


 
  The MT is newer than the PRO. If anything, they "un-learned". 

 Nuts, do you really think you're going to use the stock pads? Come on. You're better than that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These things need big pads with a large opening so that your ear is fully enclosed and closer to the driver. They sound great stock, but with a big pad like the HM5 or the 840 (my personal favorite), things get pretty amazing pretty quickly.

 They're vented. The soundstage is pretty big, but not in a gimmicky sort of way.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Damn guys, I bit/bought.......$44.25 shipped Chinapost, wait and see if the order is filled, says if not filled within 5 days the order will be cancelled.  Buyer protection, so I feel safe if they are unavailable.  They are the MT model with the red pads though.
> 
> I do have two pair of unused 840 pads, and HM5 pads to try!


 
  The 840 pads are my favorite, but you may find them a bit too bassy for your taste.

 $10000000 question:

 Was it the MT or the Pro?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The AD900X is probably better, but the Somic is very good.
> 
> Both are probably better than they should be.


 
   
  Are these open back?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Are these open back?


 
  The E-Fi?

 Nuts and I are thinking that they're semi-open.

 The ridges on the side appear to be vents.


----------



## DexterMorgan

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> no, you don't - first you pay the item price of the taobao seller + $1.6 for the shipping from the seller to mistertao. after miatertao receives the package you pay the commission and the international shipping fees and mistertao dispatches the package


 
   
  I am a bit lost on on this mistertao-taobao nexus, is there a FAQ where I can learn about who they are?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is just like the Tenso service in Japan.
   
  I would not have gotten involved in this move (or rather motivated the move) if these Somic headphones did not have the grills.  Put a big size good quality driver and a grill together and you are registered for headphones-fest.
   
  Some China sellers use the "Make Offer" option on eBay to end up asking for the "Buy It Now" price when you make the offer.  So, no surprise here.  Maybe they get to pay a lower commission fee to eBay by doing it that way.  Who knows.
   
  Big question:  How do we know that the Somic headphones that have been ordered are good equivalents to the ones that CashNotCredit has?  What if they are not?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The 840 pads are my favorite, but you may find them a bit too bassy for your taste.
> 
> $10000000 question:
> 
> Was it the MT or the Pro?


 
   
  I bought the MT version!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I bought the MT version!


 
  Well done. 







Disclaimer: CashNotCredit nor Head-Fi endorse underage drinking. It's root beer, capeesh?


----------



## kova4a

dextermorgan said:


> I am a bit lost on on this mistertao-taobao nexus, is there a FAQ where I can learn about who they are?


 mistertao is a middleman site and once you order from the chinese seller mistertao receives the package and sends it to you. it's useful coz sites like taobao,tmall etc. usually have lower prices than ebay on chinese items but they don't ship internationally


----------



## Dsnuts

Somic site has no Mt version at all. The Pro model seems to be the only ones on there.
   
  http://www.somic-elec.com/home.php?langsign=en


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Somic site has no Mt version at all. The Pro model seems to be the only ones on there.
> 
> http://www.somic-elec.com/home.php?langsign=en


 
  That's their old website. Note that nothing has been updated there in 3 years.

Here's the new one.


----------



## donedj

Where are the 900x manufactured in?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> *The MT is the newer version.*
> 
> This isn't to say that it sounds horrible without a pad swap, but this change in wearing style *really* improves them for the better. It's kind of like the HA-S500 in this regard. Awesome stock, but really something else with a pad swap.


 
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> *The MT is newer than the PRO. If anything, they "un-learned". *


 
   
  Yeppp, i remember reading that the MT model is the newer version from joes thread as well.
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The 840 pads are my favorite, but you may find them a bit too bassy for your taste.
> 
> *$10000000 question:*
> 
> Was it the MT or the Pro?


 
   
  The real million dollar question would be are you willing to send these somics off to Ds and Danny for more impressions/ comparos???  I think Alberto/ mine shipping offers still stand cuz everyone seems to be buying the MTs and not the fully open one joe seem to love. 
    
  Quote:


cute said:


> I bought the MT version!


 
   
  It would be hilarious if these cheapo somics end up besting cutes madly modded S500s but somehow i highly doubt it, S500 fanboi here!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





donedj said:


> Where are the 900x manufactured in?


 

 China of course but designed in Japan.  So it does seem the Pro model is actually the older one and looking at the specs I am certain they are using the same drivers on these EFI cans. So I will stick to the pro model and try them out. They should sound the same.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man!  You are like agent 007 or better than that, you are like Agent 86 when things are working out for him, like in the latter part of every show.  Are you sure you are 16?
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Get_Smart
   
  What is the difference between the MTs and the PROs?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp, i remember reading that the MT model is the newer version from joes thread as well.
> 
> 
> The real million dollar question would be are you willing to send these somics off to Ds and Danny for more impressions/ comparos???  I think Alberto/ mine shipping offers still stand cuz everyone seems to be buying the MTs and not the fully open one joe seem to love.
> ...


 
  SHIP THEM AWAY? BUT I'M SO ATTACHED. 
   
  I'd love to. Maybe they can ship me the AD900X. And a million dollars. And a car. (Joking about the AD900X, dead serious about the latter two. Given all the money the man has cost me in unnecessary but over-acheiving headphones, Dsnuts can probably be blamed for all of my future financial problems. xD)

 I find them to be better than the HA-S500, but I have no idea how cute modded his.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Man!  You are like agent 007 or better than that, you are like Agent 86 when things are working out for him, like in the latter part of every show.  Are you sure you are 16?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Get_Smart
> 
> What is the difference between the MTs and the PROs?


 
  Here's my birth certificate for proof.
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!




   


   
  MTs are new, ugly, and have ghetto padding, but come with a surprisingly useful 8 foot extension cable and are about $25 cheaper. They, along with the MH463, are Somic's flagship models.

 The PROs are less ugly, have better padding, have a coiled cable, and are $25 more.
   
  Everything else should be the same, unless they added/removed dampening.

 My advice: take the $25 you save from getting the MTs to buy a set of Shure SRH 840 pads and get what should be the best out of the three. Use the change to buy some 8320s or whatever dollar-store IEM Dsnuts recommends next.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Here's my birth certificate for proof.
> 
> The PROs are less ugly, have better padding, have a *coiled cable*, and are $25 more.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Whew, almost ordered the PROs, yuck! That would have meant a recable fo shooo....


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Whew, almost ordered the PROs, yuck!  That would have meant a recable fo shooo....


 
  Just think of all the money you saved, too...
   
   
   
   
  ...then remember that this is Head-Fi, so $25 in savings get made up for with $50 of mods.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> *SHIP THEM AWAY? BUT I'M SO ATTACHED. *
> 
> I'd love to. Maybe they can ship me the AD900X. And a million dollars. And a car. (Joking about the AD900X, dead serious about the latter two. *Given all the money the man has cost me in unnecessary but over-acheiving headphones, Dsnuts can probably be blamed for all of my future financial problems. xD)*
> 
> I find them to be better than the HA-S500, but I have no idea how cute modded his.


 
  haha, but i was talking about the open back MH463s though, last time i checked you weren't as attached to them as you were with the MTs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Send them to the 4 winds in the name of "discovery" is the only honorable thing to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  +10000000000 on Ds handy work!!!
    
   
  Quote:


cute said:


> Whew, almost ordered the PROs, yuck! That would have meant a recable fo shooo....


 
   
  But...but..cute i thought you re-cable by default and just for the funzies. You probably re-cable the new cable you got for the cable replacement.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha, but i was talking about the open back MH463s though, last time i checked you weren't as attached to them as you were with the MTs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, those red-headed step-children? Good riddance! (JK, they're pretty good.)


 Hey cute,



 That should be enough for one headphone, right?


----------



## Alberto01

Are these the right SHURE pads?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC840-Replacement-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B002Z9JWZS


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But...but..cute i thought you re-cable by default and just for the funzies. You probably re-cable the new cable you got for the cable replacement.


 
   
  You got me........you are always one step ahead!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Are these the right SHURE pads?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC840-Replacement-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B002Z9JWZS


 
  Yep!

 And Wireless Sounds (through Amazon) has it for the same price without the terribad Super Saver Shipping.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Oh, those red-headed step-children? Good riddance! (JK, they're pretty good.)
> 
> 
> Hey cute,
> ...


 
   
  That looks like my S500 cable modd.............


----------



## Alberto01

Hey guys, whatever form of evaluation you choose, whether it be my shipping offer or what you have just done, please make sure you have a worthy equivalent of what CashNotCredit has.  We don't wanna get skewed up impressions just because you don't have the right pads or worse, you don't have the right headphones!
   
  I thought about having someone send Cash the AD900X.  But, since DannyBai is the one with more headphones worthy of comparison with those two pairs, then I thought it would be better to have him sent the Somics.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Hey guys, whatever form of evaluation you choose, whether it be my shipping offer or what you have just done, please make sure you have a worthy equivalent of what CashNotCredit has.  We don't wanna get skewed up impressions just because you don't have the right pads or worse, you don't have the right headphones!
> 
> I thought about having someone send Cash the AD900X.  But, since DannyBai is the one with more headphones worthy of comparison with those two pairs, then I thought it would be better to have him sent the Somics.


 
  I'd be cool with shipping Danny out my pair soon.

 All I can swear by is the MT.

 The PRO might be an entirely separate beast, even if the drivers are the same (dampening differences, perhaps? I could definitely see them adding dampening to the MT to give it a more consumer-oriented sound than the PRO).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> You got me........you are always one step ahead!


 

 ^

   
  @Cash
  Actually i am more interested in seeing how the open MH463's compare to the open ATHs. The MTs are just icing on top.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> @Cash
> Actually i am more interested in seeing how the open MH463's compare to the open ATHs. The MTs are just icing on top.


 
  How do the MH463s compare to the ATHs?

 Poorly, I'd imagine.

 If the MTs are just the icing, I hope you like your icing large, cake-flavored, and solid.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> How do the MH463s compare to the ATHs?
> 
> Poorly, I'd imagine.
> 
> If the MTs are just the icing, I hope you like your icing large, cake-flavored, and solid.


 

 Man you are worse than the NUTMAN!!! LoL

 WOW you really like/ prefer the MTs that much more than the MH463's??? Pretty shocking to hear since joe seems to love those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Well i guess these somics has officially mega blasted off their station, will be interesting to see where this train goes. Thanks Cash for being so passionate about sharing these.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Man you are worse than the NUTMAN!!! LoL
> 
> WOW you really like/ prefer the MTs that much more than the MH463's??? Pretty shocking to hear since joe seems to love those.
> 
> ...


 
  Why the sadface?

 No matter which one is better, you win!

 The people I really feel bad for are the ones who got the PRO headphone. They had to plop $30 extra to get something that might not even be as good. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## marlonmarabe

while everyone is busy with the headphone line of somic. why dont we take a look a these
   
  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-Mh407-first-iron-earphones-fashion-vampish-high-quality-wired-music-ear-to-ear/730231408.html
   
  not too expensive and uses a balanced armature. whoa! this might be good


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> while everyone is busy with the headphone line of somic. why dont we take a look a these
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-Mh407-first-iron-earphones-fashion-vampish-high-quality-wired-music-ear-to-ear/730231408.html
> 
> not too expensive and uses a balanced armature. whoa! this might be good


 
   
  Looks like the same housing as the MEElectronics A161P.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Looks like the same housing as the MEElectronics A161P.


 
  Doesn't MEElectronics use OEMs?

 *crosses fingers for a rebrand*


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Why the sadface?
> 
> No matter which one is better, you win!
> 
> The people I really feel bad for are the ones who got the PRO headphone. They had to plop $30 extra to get something that might not even be as good. Hopefully all goes well.


 
   
  Not a sadface, just a confused one. haha
   
  Yeah was planning to have my cousins get them directly from China when they visit some time later this year, that's why i want to truly know how well those MH463s compare to the other big bois in the open back league. 
   
  Yeppp, i hope the PRO version is just as good if not better than those MTs of yours, cuz it would suck if they are sub par, but you will never know till you try them out though............ fingers crossed for those that got them PROs!
   
   
  Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> while everyone is busy with the headphone line of somic. why dont we take a look a these
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Somic-Mh407-first-iron-earphones-fashion-vampish-high-quality-wired-music-ear-to-ear/730231408.html
> 
> not too expensive and uses a balanced armature. whoa! this might be good


 
  hmmmm those sure look like MEElectronics A161P re-brands. Can it be??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  http://www.amazon.com/MEElectronics-Noise-Canceling-Headphones-Balanced-Technology/dp/B0083E5GUE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358839169&sr=1-1&keywords=MEElectronics+A161
   
  edit: LoL looks like i was 2 post late. : P


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cash, don't worry about that.  They got money (enough money, I meant) and are compulsive headphone buyers.  They get a thrill from just trying new stuff.  So, even if the new stuff ain't better than what they already got, they don't regret the new headphones experience.  Because of that compulsive behavior they might not be as careful as you would, in making sure they try exactly the same headphones that you have.  But, we will help them with that aspect.  If this test goes nuts (no pun intended), then you are gonna have to send your MTs to DannyBai, just like I suggested in the beginning.
   
  To make the compulsive headphone buyer concept clear, I will say this.  Dsnuts and DannyBai were not born to be on Head-Fi.  It is just the opposite.  Head-Fi was just made for them.  The match works better when they get good quality stuff like the FXZ200 and the AD900X and avoid "el cheapo" stuff like $10-$30 earphones.  Those are just "good for the price" at best rather than "great for the ears."


----------



## Ghostfit

LOL !   ...this thread is really living up to it's hype, I amazed how fast it went from AD900X to Somic EFi 82.
   
  Speaking of which   ....nobody tried the NIA 8801, I mentioned earlier ? (refer post 5339)
   
  the only place I can find them at now is Ebay-Germany and they have gone up in price locally.
   
  1) http://www.ebay.de/itm/NIA-MRH-8801-MP3-Player-kabellose-Kopfhorer-PC-Headset-FM-Radio-SD-MicroSD-NEU-/321022274440?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D5049688839225988618%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D221152766392%26
   
  2) http://www.ebay.de/itm/NIA-MRH-8801R-MP3-Player-kabellose-Kopfhorer-PC-Headset-FM-Radio-SD-MicroSD-NEU-/370724591991?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D5049688839225988618%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D221152766392%26
   
  If the Somics are chinese Ripoffs ...startups of Sony, then the NIA are the equivalent of PHILIPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20If%20you're%20considering%20between%20the%20AD900X%20and%20NIA%208801



 
  The NIA 8801 are miles behind when compared to the AD900X


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LoL how i miss that ghost humor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know right, last time i heard of those NIA phones of yours Ds said he ordered a set but not a word outta him since then. 

 With all new gear he gets it's understandable, those poor lonely NIAs are probably weeping in a dusty corner untouched/ unopened.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll take them off your hands and give them a good home if you sell them them to me for cheap. heeee

 edit: hey when is that master plan of yours going down??? Since you got your avatar ready and all!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it ghost why can't you let me lie to myself for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I feel you Bro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...have you received them FXZs ?    ...not to worry as they will still be a solid iem in your collection if not the best iem, really good when you're on the move.
   
  The AD900X is a totally different beast, they're meant for use strictly at home in a quiet surrounding, they're closest to a decent home audiophile setup that I've heard.
   
  Avast Ye !  ...listen to the old salt Nutman, there's booty to be dug in his words !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> edit: hey when is that master plan of yours going down??? Since you got your avatar ready and all!


 
   
  As soon as you change your Avatar and grabbed your cutlass !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I feel you Bro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LoL, I wish, still saving up for them, just got a $280 phone so................ it's gonna be a while. :  (
   
  I know those open back AD900X is a totally different beast than what i am use to, but man was my heart swayed for them after reading Dannys and Ds impressions. But iems are still more versatile and I am kinda borderline basshead kinda guy. haha
   
  LMAO looks like you learned to use the "spoiler" function as well i see, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. With such great powers comes with great responsibilities my ghostly friend. Check that S400s of yours and i've got a little treat for you click click away ahoy matey!!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know what sf I was thinking about you when Danny posted these AD900X. I know you like your bass end.. For you I would look into the A900X.. It is the closed back version of these headphones. With more bass..The SQ level is very nice on these as well. But with that added bass end.. The real good news is. These A900X goes for like $170ish on Amazon Japan. I bought mine when it came out $330 or so. Something to consider for a nice upgrade for you..
> 
> @Danny...*Love me some AD900X. I should start a fan thread for them. I know they are gonna get many fans here at head fi.*


 
   
  Should !!!   ...they deserve a separate thread from the AD2000X thread. Count me in as No 1 Fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am sure your modded HA-S500 will sound wonderful no doubt but. These cans are fully open using new proprietary 53mm drivers.. The scope of sound we are talking about. The stage. Unless you have vents and have open cups on your mod. I am gonna seriously doubt your modded HA-S500 is gonna have the air, the depth, the stage of these cans. Oh yea the drivers are angled too. Did I mention they use new plush cloth covered pads that feel like pillows on your head?.. A different animal. I would say. I want to see one of you guys get these cans as I know you guys would appreciate them like Danny and Ghost both will tell ya.. I am a big fan of these cans. Nothing has given me more WOW moments than these cans.
> 
> These simply separate themselves from everything I own. Lol. No exaggeration.


 
   
  I won't add anymore to what has already been said about them AD900X but I will just say this:
   
  Off all the recommendations of audio gears you have given and I ultimately ended up buying, this has got to be the one I am *MOST* grateful for !!!
   
  Granted not everybody will be getting one as it is not exactly in the cheapo price bracket but for what I've paid and what I'm getting in return, I truely thanks you for mentioning it during our little chat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  .... the problem is that there is now NO GOING BACK !


----------



## sfwalcer

i is ready let go!!! Ghost! Its time for a great mutiny up in herrrr in this discovery thread.

   
  edit: how you like my hip hop pirate accent?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> hmmmm those sure look like MEElectronics A161P re-brands. Can it be???


 
  I'm pretty sure they are (though the SBA-03 was first) as Somic is clearly using some OEM designs like somic dx-129, which is a rebrand of my long lost friend the philips she9800. Btw, looking at the last couple of pages I see that the Master Troll is living up to his name LOL


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cute said:


> I bought the MT version!


 
   
  The sellers description of these says that these are "closed back"!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> i is ready let go!!! Ghost! Its time for a great mutiny up in herrrr in this discovery thread.
> 
> 
> edit: how you like my hip hop pirate accent?


 
   
  Hey !   ...you just given me a light bulb moment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  We had fun changing avatars for the halloween theme earlier, ....as a show of appreciation to Nuts for always taking "one" for the team and telling it like it is, (keeping our ears happy and our wallets empty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  ....lets change our avatars to a Pirate theme as a kinda of silent thank you !    ...show him how many Head'Fiers he has touched with his hype, should be fun !
   
  Spread the words !   ....lets make him WALK THE PLANK fellas !!!


----------



## BenF

Hi
   
  Can someone please compare the Somic EFI-82 EMT/PRO or Somic MH463 with the felt modded
  JVC HA-RX900? I have the JVC's with the felt mod, toilet paper in the cups mod and paper towel in the pads mod - it sounds amazing in any genre and movies too!
   
  Would any of these Somics be an upgrade to the modded HA-RX900?
  I don't care about wasting 50$, just don't want to wait a month to be disappointed...
   
  regards,
  Ben.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Hey !   ...you just given me a light bulb moment !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Here here! Arrrrrr!


----------



## kova4a

LOL I'm on board with the pirate theme!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL !   ...this thread is really living up to it's hype, I amazed how fast it went from AD900X to Somic EFi 82.
> 
> Speaking of which   ....nobody tried the NIA 8801, I mentioned earlier ? (refer post 5339)
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had these for a while now. Been so busy with the FXZ earphones and the AD900X. I completely forgot to mention. These $20 cans are actually very good headphones. Here is the surprising thing about these little portable cans. Just like Ghost mentioned. The sound is actually correct on them for one but beyond that. These would make simply awesome gifts for loved ones. Why? It has a built in MP3 player in the cup. Throw in a 32 gig chip and your listening to your favorites with no wires for days. The FM radio works well too. A very unique and nice find from Ghost. These headphones for $20 I think is a great price for what they do. Very surprised how good these little cans are. Good one Ghost. 
   
   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Should !!!   ...they deserve a separate thread from the AD2000X thread. Count me in as No 1 Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am glad these have caught your fancy my friend.. The AD900X continues to amaze. I have them on as I type. I think the greatest aspect of these cans it their ability to get you involved with the performance your listening to. These cans out of all the cans I own does this in a way that is hard to not absolutely fall for.
   
  I know you guys know me for many budget friendly stuff that sounds good to us. Sometimes a discovery comes in a way that is unexpected. I knew these AD900X cans would perform but to what extent they do I had no idea. I do own the brother of these the A900X so I had an idea of how these would sound. But the reality is what this open back does for this sound is something that is truly exceptional. That live recording and concert like sound is all of a sudden a reality like nothing I have ever heard before.  Sure these are not budget.. These cost more but you guys will never guess the sound level we are talking about here in these $200 cans..Ghost myself and Danny can describe all day long what makes these cans special to us but it is one of those cans. You have to hear for yourself to fully appreciate.
   
  This year has taken off like a rocket for discovery and that is only a good thing for all of us. I truly hope these Somic cans are something worth us franticly clicking to buy. Their price to performance ratio seems to be much more in line with what this thread is about but just because the AD900X  is more of a spendy phone does not mean it does not belong on this thread. This type of sound is what I consider a real discovery. If you guys have never heard ATs version of an open sound these will be worth every penny you pay for them. Not to mention if you game. You will not find a better gaming can..I consider all you guys as friends and friends don't let friends buy crap. The opposite. I pretty much insisted Ghost and Danny get these. Happy listening fellas. Here is to new and excellent discoveries.


----------



## Alberto01

Yea!  Let's go for it!
   
  Be a pirate.  But, not with music.  Music piracy is dishonorable.


----------



## Alberto01

Cash:
   
  Since looking at a picture of them, I have always thought that the ridges on the Somic headphones outside cover meant that these have grills.  Is that right?  Can you introduce the tip of a needle through the ridges?


----------



## cute

Just found something interesting between the AD900X and the Somic EFi 82 MT......they have similar drivers, both using CCAW coils!  The way things are manufactured in the world in these times, they may be the very same!


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. That would be something. Well the AT driver is proprietary AT 53mm drivers so a bit bigger.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I had these for a while now. Been so busy with the FXZ earphones and the AD900X. I completely forgot to mention. These $20 cans are actually very good headphones. Here is the surprising thing about these little portable cans. Just like Ghost mentioned. The sound is actually correct on them for one but beyond that. These would make simply awesome gifts for loved ones. Why? It has a built in MP3 player in the cup. Throw in a 32 gig chip and your listening to your favorites with no wires for days. The FM radio works well too. A very unique and nice find from Ghost. These headphones for $20 I think is a great price for what they do. Very surprised how good these little cans are. Good one Ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Dsnut, how do the AD900X open back compare to the FA-011 open back (not sure if you heard those or not. Those are a pair of open back with bass and one of my favorite headphones. Just curious.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. That would be something. Well the AT driver is proprietary AT 53mm drivers so a bit bigger.


 
   
  Likely the copper coated aluminum wire, CCAW came from the same!  Somebody compare the AD900X to the Somic.....lol.  Ds, are the coils in the A900X listed as CCAW?  Mfrs like to reuse technology as a know fact!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> *Hey !   ...you just given me a light bulb moment !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey don't give me the credit, it's the ingenious BIRD!!! It's our collective flipping the "bird" to our fearless leader Ds in thanks of all his hard work to bring us the best bang for the buck, high or low. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Here here! Arrrrrr!


 
  ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I'm pretty sure they are (though the SBA-03 was first) as Somic is clearly using some OEM designs like somic dx-129, which is a rebrand of my long lost friend the philips she9800. *Btw, looking at the last couple of pages I see that the Master Troll is living up to his name* LOL


 
  Hey hey don't feed the troll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Just found something interesting between the AD900X and the Somic EFi 82 MT......they have similar drivers, both using CCAW coils!  The way things are manufactured in the world in these times, they may be the very same!


 
  Keep dreaming cute, LMAO.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey hey don't feed the troll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Please everyone, help feed the troll.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   He's eating me out of house and home!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Dsnut, how do the AD900X open back compare to the FA-011 open back (not sure if you heard those or not. Those are a pair of open back with bass and one of my favorite headphones. Just curious.


 
  I have my FA-011 on now as I type. The Fischers almost sound like they have a veil on them in comparison to the clarity of the AD900X. While the highs do have good presence on the Fishers it has somewhat is a unique sound for open cans as they actually have a bass end to em compared to most open cans. The mids are flat in comparison with more mid bass and sub bass over the AD900X.  The mids are not as forward or as defined as in the AD900X. The scope of sound on the AD900X is much greater with much more air. More broader openess to the sound.. I have closed cans that reproduce the stage of the FA-011 in similar fashion.. My Sony MDr-1R and Denon D2000 comes to mind but these do not touch the massive stage that is on the AD900X..
   
  As I am listening to the FA-011. They have almost a cone shape sound stage vs a fully open one that is on the AD900X. What I mean by this is that vocals are concentrated right in the middle or the top of your head. On the AD900X the vocals actually surrounds you. This would be the effect of giving you goose bumps. Lol. The stage on the Fischers is tall as it is wide so a bit boxy in comaprison.. Compared to the AD900x it is clearly missing that air, depth and don't seem to have any walls where the stage ends. Lol. So it is all dependent of recording. Sweeping orchestral pieces should be heard on these ..The highs are good but the mids seem almost compressed in comparison to the AD900X. On the AD900X. everything is open. The highs the mids even the bass..
   
  Going back to the AD900X. Vocals are much more intimate while being much deeper. Much more 3D in comparison. You are simply surrounded by a beautiful full sound. I would say the AD900X would be a nice upgrade over the Fischer FA-011. These AD900X has a higher resolution in the sounds. Natural reverb in vocals and instruments are easily heard on the AD900X. Definition of instruments are much easier to hear and their effects on the AD900X..The fishers not as much again the flatter less forward mids would explain this. You can hear when vocalist smack their lips or take a breath right before she belts out a tune. The resolution of the AD900X is breathtaking at times and something lesser phones just can't do..They simply have a better textured fuller more engaging 3Dimentional sound over the Fischers..I think the Fischers are great cans but is out classed by the AD900X.
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Likely the copper coated aluminum wire, CCAW came from the same!  Somebody compare the AD900X to the Somic.....lol.  Ds, are the coils in the A900X listed as CCAW?  Mfrs like to reuse technology as a know fact!


 
  Yes the AD900X does use a Bobbin wound CCAW voice coils.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ithe Fischers are great cans but is out classed by the AD900X.
> 
> Yes the AD900X does use a Bobbin wound CCAW voice coils.


 
   
  Was asking that about the previous.......A900X?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cute said:


> Was asking that about the previous.......A900X?


 

 I am looking at the box. It says Bobbin wound voice coils but no CCAW is mentioned.


----------



## cute

THX


----------



## ericp10

Thank for the impressions Dsnuts.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just found something interesting between the AD900X and the Somic EFi 82 MT......they have similar drivers, both using CCAW coils!  The way things are manufactured in the world in these times, they may be the very same!


 
  That'd be *insane* and *insanely improbable*, but if they even come close, I'll be in awe.
   
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Cash:
> 
> Since looking at a picture of them, I have always thought that the ridges on the Somic headphones outside cover meant that these have grills.  Is that right?  Can you introduce the tip of a needle through the ridges?


 
   
  I don't keep needles in my dorm, but the plastic behind the ridges looks solid. I don't think there's a screen, but when I go home for the weekend I can check. If they're not semi-open, I wonder what would make them leak so much sound.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Going back to the AD900X. Vocals are much more intimate while being much deeper. Much more 3D in comparison. You are simply surrounded by a beautiful full sound. I would say the AD900X would be a nice upgrade over the Fischer FA-011. These AD900X has a higher resolution in the sounds. Natural reverb in vocals and instruments are easily heard on the AD900X. Definition of instruments are much easier to hear and their effects on the AD900X..The fishers not as much again the flatter less forward mids would explain this. You can hear when vocalist smack their lips or take a breath right before she belts out a tune. The resolution of the AD900X is breathtaking at times and something lesser phones just can't do..They simply have a better textured fuller more engaging 3Dimentional sound over the Fischers..I think the Fischers are great cans but is out classed by the AD900X.


 
   
  Not effective hyping *at all* lol


----------



## Dsnuts

@ericp Any time my friend. I do hope you get a chance to hear these sometime..I like to think you would definitely enjoy their sounds. Especially since your a closet AT fan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You know you want one Wayne.
   
  The one thing that kinda surprised me is how much bass the Fischers have. It is not basshead levels but they a have a big punch and just a big sub bass. While the AD900X is not lacking one bit in the bass department the Fishers do have that bass end to them..The reason why I bought them..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @ericp Any time my friend. I do hope you get a chance to hear these sometime..I like to think you would definitely enjoy their sounds. Especially since your a closet AT fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL at closet AT fan (shhhhhh!) lol


----------



## ericp10

One other question Dsnuts. How do you rank the CKS1000 in comparison with the FXZ100/200 and the CKN50 (just comparing sound quality)? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember you mentioning on the FXZ thread how on high end earphones you have heard all have a warmth to the sounds on them. The CKS1000 is no exception. They have a deep wide sound stage that is in all CKS earphones but this time they put in a nice high resolution 13mm driver.  The tuning is decidedly a high end sound from AT. According to Danny. These CKS1000 has a nicer sound over the CKM1000 he used to own. These have forward highs which is a part of the AT house sounds but what is special on these earphones is their mids. Very smooth lush full mids. And the bass end is pure quality of course being a bass earphones..There are some similarities to the FAD Adiagio 3 in sound tuning but a much more refined one.
   
  Highs have sparkle to them and is defined really well. Can have some sibilance but has tamed down considerably since burning them in real good. The mids have a warm sweetness and a smoothness to the sounds that is a first for me for an AT phone. Also the use of the dual air chamber on these earphones. Does the one thing I hoped would happen and that is how deep sounds are in the mix. Basically if you have back ground singers. With these earphones they are actually heard in the back ground relative to the lead vocals..On lesser earphones this is less apparent. The highs have a more back and forward range layering as well depending on recording. The bass actually has less mid bass than the CKS77. but the sub bass is just as strong on these.. The bass is very well controlled and comes out to play only when the recording has it.. Where would I rank these? I would  put these?  Somewhere between the FXZ100 and the FXZ200.. Maybe even over them depending on ones sound preference.
   
  The CKN50 in comparison has a much leaner sound in comparison..A different presentation entirely. The scope of the full sound on the CKS1000 is much greater much bigger wider stage.  They do share them forward highs. But it is the mids on the CKS1000 that has them a nicely refined bass earphone...


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I remember you mentioning on the FXZ thread how on high end earphones you have heard all have a warmth to the sounds on them. The CKS1000 is no exception. They have a deep wide sound stage that is in all CKS earphones but this time they put in a nice high resolution 13mm driver.  The tuning is decidedly a high end sound from AT. According to Danny. These CKS1000 has a nicer sound over the CKM1000 he used to own. These have forward highs which is a part of the AT house sounds but what is special on these earphones is their mids. Very smooth lush full mids. And the bass end is pure quality of course being a bass earphones..There are some similarities to the FAD Adiagio 3 in sound tuning but a much more refined one.
> 
> Highs have sparkle to them and is defined really well. Can have some sibilance but has tamed down considerably since burning them in real good. The mids have a warm sweetness and a smoothness to the sounds that is a first for me for an AT phone. Also the use of the dual air chamber on these earphones. Does the one thing I hoped would happen and that is how deep sounds are in the mix. Basically if you have back ground singers. With these earphones they are actually heard in the back ground relative to the lead vocals..On lesser earphones this is less apparent. The highs have a more back and forward range layering as well depending on recording. The bass actually has less mid bass than the CKS77. but the sub bass is just as strong on these.. The bass is very well controlled and comes out to play only when the recording has it.. Where would I rank these? I would  put these?  Somewhere between the FXZ100 and the FXZ200.. Maybe even over them depending on ones sound preference.
> 
> The CKN50 in comparison has a much leaner sound in comparison..A different presentation entirely. The scope of the full sound on the CKS1000 is much greater much bigger wider stage.  They do share them forward highs. But it is the mids on the CKS1000 that has them a nicely refined bass earphone...


 
   
   
  Thank you again sir. I let inline79 (he and Waynenumm are champions of the MT-300) hear the CKN50 today, and he seemed quite surprised and please with the clarity and detail through the entire sound signature.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am definitely encouraged with ATs aggressive answers to JVCs advancements. I would not be surprised if AT is hard at work developing their first multi dynamic iem. It seems whatever JVC puts out AT answers with their own versions.
   
  I do look forward to the CKN70..


----------



## DannyBai

ericp,
   
  I still own the FA-011 and I love them so much that I went and had them equipped with a mini-xlr and re-cabled which cost me half of what the cans cost me.  So my love for those is dear.  But, the AD900X is miles ahead of the FA-011, unless you need that big bass of the FA-011.  
   
  Also, you sir will need to hear the CKS1000.  Those are by far the best AT earphone I've ever heard.  Midrange to die for.


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts, I know that you have the s500's with hm5 pads over stock pads (and vents untaped). How does the ad900x's bass quantity/quallity compare?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Dsnuts, I know that you have the s500's with hm5 pads over stock pads (and vents untaped). How does the ad900x's bass quantity/quallity compare?


 

 The AD900X does not have as much bass. You guys know how carbon nanotubes do with bass but the real surprise here is the AD900X is not far off on bass levels..The bass end is tighter on the AD900X. Sub bass has more texture on the HA-S500 but what is on the AD900X for an open can is very commendable.  The bass end of the AD900X is there to complete and compliment the sound of the AD900X. Think about 2 dbs over the ATH pleathers on your HA-S500 and you will be the ball park of bass levels of the AD900X. . And another little trick that I have done with big success. The AD900X can be fitted with pleather pads and the bass will come back with a vengeance.
   
  I would put the bass at around 5-7db over neutral on the HA-S500 pending on mods or pads. The AD900X is around 3-4db in bass boost. Which again is a solid notch over neutral and is excellent for instruments and even synthetic bass notes..There is really not a sound the AD900X lacks..
   
  As an experiment I threw on my A900X pleather pads on the very bass weak AD700. What you know they all of a sudden had bass and similar levels to the A900X as well that was very surprising. So there is more than one way to personalize the sound on the AD900X. I personally wont touch them. I like em just the way they are but for others who want more bass emphasis. These take to eQing real good as well. I just boosted about 6 dbs from my eq and it is rumbling right now. Lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The AD900X does not have as much bass. You guys know how carbon nanotubes do with bass but the real surprise here is the AD900X is not far off on bass levels..The bass end is tighter on the AD900X. Sub bass has more texture on the HA-S500 but what is on the AD900X for an open can is very commendable.  The bass end of the AD900X is there to complete and compliment the sound of the AD900X. Think about 2 dbs over the ATH pleathers on your HA-S500 and you will be the ball park of bass levels of the AD900X. . And another little trick that I have done with big success. The AD900X can be fitted with pleather pads and the bass will come back with a vengeance.
> 
> I would put the bass at around 5-7db over neutral on the HA-S500 pending on mods or pads. The AD900X is around 3-4db in bass boost. Which again is a solid notch over neutral and is excellent for instruments and even synthetic bass notes..There is really not a sound the AD900X lacks..
> 
> As an experiment I threw on my A900X pleather pads on the very bass weak AD700. What you know they all of a sudden had bass and similar levels to the A900X as well that was very surprising. So there is more than one way to personalize the sound on the AD900X. I personally wont touch them. I like em just the way they are but for others who want more bass emphasis. These take to eQing real good as well. I just boosted about 6 dbs from my eq and it is rumbling right now. Lol.


 
   
  Excellent, thanks.


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts... thanks for the PM, but I found your tenso tutorial here. That wasn't so tough! And that amazon.co.jp template and instructions looks pretty simple as well. Cool.
   
  Ghost, Danny, Ds, anyone....
   
This seems to be the only place to get them. 16841 yen is $188.38 Canadian. If these things are half as good as you say, then that seems pretty good.
   
  I am looking at the Tenso usage fee page. I wonder how much the package weighs. At any rate, I plugged in 1000g to North America, and it comes out to 2890 Yen or $32.33 CN. Decent enough.
   
  I'm not sure if EMS insurance is required, or if I would get dinged for customs: * EMS Insurance, Consolidation Fee and Custom duty are not included.
   
  Anyway, as you can see, I am getting serious!
   
  One last question (for now anyway lol!):
   
  From this very useful chart:
   
*Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X*
   Code:

```
Balance (FR) Deep Bass |---|---|---|---■---|---| Mids / Highs Soundstage Deep |---|---|---|---|---■---| Wide Presentation Powerful |---|---■---|---|---|---| Delicate Rock ★★★★★ Jazz ★★★★ Classical ★★★★ Club ★★★★
```
   
  These aren't "bright" in any way, are they? My main concern is that they wouldn't ever venture into sibilant/harsh territory.
   
  Thanks guys! I'm off to read a bit more about these beauties.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you can handle the HA-S500 you will be fine with these. These aren't any brighter sounding than those. In fact when I did the A/B just now I would say the HA-S500 is a bit brighter. No sibilance. But this also depends on how good your source is too. These have a very nice level of detail so the cleaner your source is the better these will sound. I think your Fiio E11 will do just fine to get a nice full sound out of these. In fact you won't even need to do that you'll be able to drive these with your clip even..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> ericp,
> 
> I still own the FA-011 and I love them so much that I went and had them equipped with a mini-xlr and re-cabled which cost me half of what the cans cost me.  So my love for those is dear.  But, the AD900X is miles ahead of the FA-011, unless you need that big bass of the FA-011.
> 
> Also, you sir will need to hear the CKS1000.  Those are by far the best AT earphone I've ever heard.  Midrange to die for.


 
   
  I was so close to pulling the trigger on both of these today, DannyBai. Thank you for your input. I think I might get the CKS1000 first though. The price seems so right at this moment. Thanks again Dsnuts and DannyBai!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am definitely encouraged with ATs aggressive answers to JVCs advancements. I would not be surprised if AT is hard at work developing their first multi dynamic iem. It seems whatever JVC puts out AT answers with their own versions.
> 
> I do look forward to the CKN70..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yup, they sounds great with the Ele but with the SMSL Fort, they are at least a level up !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm, the SMSL Fort pairs well with the ad900x's huh? I can see where this is taking me lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on both of these today, DannyBai. Thank you for your input. I think I might get the CKS1000 first though. The price seems so right at this moment. Thanks again Dsnuts and DannyBai!


 
   
  Hmmm, I see those cks1000's on amazon japan. I see where this is taking me too lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hmm, the SMSL Fort pairs well with the ad900x's huh? I can see where this is taking me lol!


 
   
  Don't be tempted by that Ghost guy. Keep your eyes on the prize. Stay focused man!
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on both of these today, DannyBai. Thank you for your input. I think I might get the CKS1000 first though. The price seems so right at this moment. Thanks again Dsnuts and DannyBai!


 
   
  I think they are a great deal for the price they are asking for. Comes with 2 cord extenders. A standard L jack and one with a mic and volume slider. oooo. You can use your other iems with this too a nice add in for smart phone users. 
   
  They do have a certain charm to their frankeinsteinish looks..


----------



## ericp10

Laughing at Dsnuts working poor Waynenumm over .... lol


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hmmm, I see those cks1000's on amazon japan. I see where this is taking me too lol!


 
   
  C'mon Wayne, just buy one of everything and you will be just like Dsnuts and Ericp10........broke, lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wayne is good like that. He knows whats up here..I suppose I can let up a bit once he turns supremus but for now.  Stay focused man!
   
  Actually your E11 hooked up to your Ele will sound just as good if not better using the AD900X.  I don't know if a Fort is gonna be that much better over what you got. Especially since you got the E11 as well.  See what makes the Fort sound a bit fuller is that they have more amping involved more so than the Ele. So my thought is if you use your E11 hooked up it should be even more power than the Fort by itself. Plus you have 2 EQ bass boost on the E11 too if needed. That actually might be a better set up than the Fort itself.
   
  Keep your eyes on the prize...I think Wayne would love the AD900X and I think you would love the CKS1000 ericp. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## HC808

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> Please post impressions when you get them. I haven't been able to find much about the XB60EX. I'd like to know how they compare to the MH1C.


 
   
  Sorry I have no idea about the MH1C.
   
  XB60 impressions (listening for 15 minutes):
   
  First thing I noticed was that the cord was short.  My receiver sits on the floor and I have to hunch over to use these without an extension cord.  They come with 4 different size rubber pad ear seal things.  I put on the biggest size to get the best seal even though both of the mediums fit me okay.  They are also on the soft side and they seem to like power.
   
  I only have 2 other sets of portables to compare the XB60 with.  First is RadioShack's Auvio Elements.
   
  The Auvio's only do one thing well, and that is bass. The XB60 requires more volume but the sound is much cleaner across the spectrum, especially on the higher end.  Not really a contest here.
   
  My other cheap set is Altec Lansing's UHP106.  This comparison revealed the most to me.  The 106's have good mids.  Bass is clean and tight, but doesn't get either as low or as loud as the XB60 or the Auvios.  Listening to the 106 and the XB60 back to back, I felt like the Sony's are definitely recessed in the midrange, although they are not muddled and still sound clear to me, just softer volume-wise.  The 106 starts to have sibilance and harshness in the upper range, especially if you start to turn up the volume.  This was the biggest difference for me, because you can crank up the volume on the XB60 and it stays nice and clear, at least to my ears.
   
   
  Conclusion:
  It doesn't get the same rumble like my full-sized M-Audio Q40 of course, but the XB60's are something small that I can take on the plane with me and still be able to have decent quality across the spectrum for $35.  If they cost any more than that then I don't think I would want to take them traveling.  I think the Altec Lansing 106's are fine for someone who doesn't listen to deep bass and who just uses soft to moderate volumes; and the Auvio's are fine for pure bassheads (I've used these for 2 years now).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cute said:


> C'mon Wayne, just buy one of everything and you will be just like Dsnuts and Ericp10........broke, lol!


 

 Ok mr I have 20K worth of Audio equipment. Chango presto silver cables on every headphone I own. Mr multi pads just to try out which pad give the best air..Your the one to talk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your a great man to know cute. Wish I had your madd sound science skills to bring out uberness of every headphone I own.  Everyone. Be like cute. Gotta strive for sound perfection.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok mr I have 20K worth of Audio equipment. Chango presto silver cables on every headphone I own. Mr multi pads just to try out which pad give the best air..Your the one to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have 20k worth of pads and silicone tips.........


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hc808 said:


> Sorry I have no idea about the MH1C.
> 
> XB60 impressions (listening for 15 minutes):
> 
> ...


 

 Appreciate your impressions on the XB60. That price is actually very good for them. I think Danny payed quite a bit more for them when he got them I remember. Heck I payed a premium for the XB90EX.. Don't know if you do any burn in. Something I kinda preach on this thread but I would burn in them earphones and try out wider nozzle tips on them if you have them. I noticed on my XB90 at least. The stock hybrids actually restrict the sounds.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





cute said:


> C'mon Wayne, just buy one of everything and you will be just like Dsnuts and Ericp10........broke, lol!


 




   
  Broke is the new vogue! Get with the times, cute! 
   
  Cute is so yesterday! And that ain't>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cute!
   
  lol


----------



## ericp10

must!! ............. reeeee sist! .............. DannyBai ................cute ........... Dsnuts. 
   
   
  Will not turn into Mr. AT man.... Eyes wide shut and runs away! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cute

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Broke is the new vogue! Get with the times, cute!
> 
> Cute is so yesterday! And that ain't>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cute!
> 
> lol


 
   
  I play for keeps........sometimes take my ball and go home!  But I do have the Somic's and the AD900X on their way....only keep what I need/like though!  I am too hard to please!


----------



## DexterMorgan

On the subject of the XB60EX, how would the following compare:
  Sony XB60EX for $35
  JVC FX3X for $25


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Laughing at Dsnuts working poor Waynenumm over .... lol


 
   
  Apparently I'm easy pickins for 'ol dsnuts!


----------



## ericp10

lol
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Apparently I'm easy pickins for 'ol dsnuts!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





cute said:


> I play for keeps........sometimes take my ball and go home!  But I do have the Somic's and the AD900X on their way....only keep what I need/like though!  I am too hard to please!


----------



## Enohpolyx

finally got my Ele today!!!! I just now plugged it up, I'm using the amp from the e17 currently with it through my HD 598's, and let me tell you it sounds reallyyyyy really goood. i haven't had time to compare it to the E17's DAC, but I definantly would like to try and compare the Ele with an e11 to the e17, even though i wouldn't really consider myself qualified to do so. I do love my e17, but what I'm hearing right now.... is the best $18 I've ever put into audio. This was totally worth the wait.


----------



## Enohpolyx

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Using the MDR-1R+Ele+E11.. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> This combo works really well. The E11 adds some meat to the sound on the Ele dac. I likes it! I would love to hear how the E17 does against this same combo in sound.


 
   
  finally got my Ele today!!!! I just now plugged it up, I'm using the amp from the e17 currently with it through my HD 598's, and let me tell you it sounds reallyyyyy really goood. i haven't had time to compare it to the E17's DAC, but I definantly would like to try and compare the Ele with an e11 to the e17, even though i wouldn't really consider myself qualified to do so. I do love my e17, but what I'm hearing right now.... is the best $18 I've ever put into audio. This was totally worth the wait.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





enohpolyx said:


> i haven't had time to compare it to the E17's DAC, but I definantly would like to try and compare the Ele with an e11 to the e17, even though i wouldn't really consider myself qualified to do so.


 
   
  I have the ele and e11, so I'd love to hear that comparison!


----------



## eke2k6

I just bought an ELE off the forums. I'm looking forward to it. I really hope it pairs well with my DT 880.
   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have the ele and e11, so I'd love to hear that comparison!


 
   
   Hey Wayne,I'm gonna need to buy the E11 back!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> On the subject of the XB60EX, how would the following compare:
> Sony XB60EX for $35
> JVC FX3X for $25


 

 I would go for the FX3X. The Sonys have some rolled off highs and has some peakiness in the upper mids. The FX3X sound real good once you get them nicely burned in. The FX3X uses carbon drivers and has some very serious bass to them and the detail in the sound should be a step above the XB60.  I think the only one that would be better from the FX3X would be the higher end XB90EX but those cost much more.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I just bought an ELE off the forums. I'm looking forward to it. I really hope it pairs well with my DT 880.
> 
> Hey Wayne,I'm gonna need to buy the E11 back!


 
   
  Sorry eke... ele + e11 +

  is gonna sound too good!
   
  I pulled the trigger on the 'ol ad900x


----------



## DannyBai

If you wanna test out the sonics of your earphone/headphones, listen to "Eugene's Lament" by Beastie Boys. Amazes me every time I hear it.


----------



## Alberto01

DannyBai:
   
  Listening with your most powerful amp, which headphones would you pick as superior, the HE-500 or the AD900X?  Put it another way.  If you were to keep one of the two to never see the other one again which one would you keep?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ghost, Danny, Ds, anyone....
> 
> These aren't "bright" in any way, are they? My main concern is that they wouldn't ever venture into sibilant/harsh territory.


 
    
  Quote:


waynes world said:


> I pulled the trigger on the 'ol ad900x


 
   
  Good for you ! ...and welcome to the zone where there's no looking back ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm 100% sure you'll not regret getting these !
   
  I've not notice any painful brightness or sibilence on the AD900X even on open box at a loud volume. 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hmm, the SMSL Fort pairs well with the ad900x's huh? I can see where this is taking me lol!


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wayne is good like that. He knows whats up here..I suppose I can let up a bit once he turns supremus but for now.  Stay focused man!
> 
> Actually your E11 hooked up to your Ele will sound just as good if not better using the AD900X.  I don't know if a Fort is gonna be that much better over what you got. Especially since you got the E11 as well.  See what makes the Fort sound a bit fuller is that they have more amping involved more so than the Ele. So my thought is if you use your E11 hooked up it should be even more power than the Fort by itself. Plus you have 2 EQ bass boost on the E11 too if needed. That actually might be a better set up than the Fort itself.
> 
> Keep your eyes on the prize...I think Wayne would love the AD900X and I think you would love the CKS1000 ericp. Just thinking out loud.


 
   
  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the Ele is no good, I find the Ele / AD900X combo enjoyable but it wasn't until I tried the AD900X with the Fort that I found the Ele a little too cool sounding for my taste (you might prefer it thought), the Fort just adds something to the vocals which I can't describe. The 2 DACs certainly have 2 different sound signatures even though they have the same chipset.
   
  I don't have a Fiio E11 but I do have an E6 and adding that to the Ele just seems to upset the balance of the whole sound, I rather preferred the Ele output direct to the Headphones for a better SQ.
   
  I have a Fiio E12 on pre-order, will let you know if this works for me (Ele > E12 > AD900X) when it arrives. The E12 is closer to the E11 in terms of SQ than the E6.
   
  @ Wayne
  I concur with the Nutman, when your AD900X arrives, hook it up direct to your Ele and listen,
  a) if not satisfied, add in your Fiio E11 and listen again.
  b) if still not satisfied, pull the trigger for a SMSL Forte ($46), plug that in and listen.
  c) if still cannot satisfy, go amazon.jp and pull trigger for AD2000X  ....and again, listen.
  d) if all that still won't do it for you,
   
  ......Pack up, sell away all your gears and stay well away from Head'Fi !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dextermorgan said:


> On the subject of the XB60EX, how would the following compare:
> Sony XB60EX for $35
> JVC FX3X for $25


 
   
  JVC FX3X in a heartbeat !


----------



## Enohpolyx

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have the ele and e11, so I'd love to hear that comparison!


 
   

 I've only been comparing a little bit, and only with my HD 598's, and I've been using the amp in the E17 for both, that way i can compare just the DAC's first. the Ele seems to bring the "laid back" sound of the HD 598's forward, and makes it sound more full and beefy than it does with the E17's DAC. I'll try with other headphones tomorrow and with the e11, hopefully i can come up with a more detailed comparison as well. XD


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are you already in college with just 16 or you are in some kind of residential/boarding high school?


----------



## DannyBai

Alberto,

The HE500 is one of the best headphones out there and is regarded very highly by many. I will never sell it because it is that special.


----------



## HC808

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Appreciate your impressions on the XB60. That price is actually very good for them. I think Danny payed quite a bit more for them when he got them I remember. Heck I payed a premium for the XB90EX.. Don't know if you do any burn in. Something I kinda preach on this thread but I would burn in them earphones and try out wider nozzle tips on them if you have them. I noticed on my XB90 at least. The stock hybrids actually restrict the sounds.


 

 thanks for the tips.  the auvio nozzle tips are actually really comfortable and the hole is wider.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Are you already in college with just 16 or you are in some kind of residential/boarding high school?


 
  Yep! I just started my third year of college last month, but this is my first month in the dorms. (I come home on weekends, though! Gotta have somewhere to get laundry done.). I spent two years at a tiny community college in my hometown with a bunch of 40-60 year olds. Fun times. 

 So, just to give a brief bit more hype/reality to the EFis, these are the only headphones I know that completely pass the "I can wear these for 2 hours while wearing glasses" test. With a good set of aftermarket pads, that number goes to 3-4 hours. With glasses!  Crazy.

 Also, they are deceptively large. They're between the Uptown and the K240 size wise. Pretty massive. 

 Despite the size, they are very lightweight and have the least clamp of any headphone I've ever used. This may explain the leaking.

 I've already raved about the sound enough for the time-being, but the non-sonic aspects need to be touched on as well. Save for a decent, but unspectacular build quality and a derpy kind of look, they do everything right.


----------



## Huxley

Well seems in all this madness i've gone and ordered these, at that price it's a screaming deal.
   
  Not to mention they could prove very useful for the gym.
   
  http://www.mymemory.co.uk/In-ear-Headphones/Digital-Silence/Digital-Silence-Stereo-Analogue-Ambient-Noise-Cancelling-Headset-with-Microphone---White
   
  Did i mention they're made by wolfson


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Yep! I just started my third year of college last month, but this is my first month in the dorms. (I come home on weekends, though! Gotta have somewhere to get laundry done.). I spent two years at a tiny community college in my hometown with a bunch of 40-60 year olds. Fun times.
> 
> *So, just to give a brief bit more hype/reality to the EFis, these are the only headphones I know that completely pass the "I can wear these for 2 hours while wearing glasses" test. With a good set of aftermarket pads, that number goes to 3-4 hours. With glasses!  Crazy.*
> 
> ...


 

 WOW, 3rd year of uni when you are only 16? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like we have a genius boi wonder amongst us. Now I have no excuses whatsoever to not to jump on the Somic MT bandwagon since it would not be "smart" of me not to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So any updates from the seller on those MTs Cash? Hope they bring it back again for the same price but it already looks like the head-fi effect is at full force. 
   
*Man you have got to try my modded portable set of S500s then, i wear glasses as well and i can wear them ALLLLLLL day long with zero discomfort due to the overear-pad over the stock pads. That is another reason why i love my S500s so much, for me they have the total package bar none. *<3333s
   
  edit: Glasses and headphones is a deadly mix, for the most part they do not gel well at all sadly. :  (


----------



## gibosi

I think I might have found another sources for the SOMIC EFI82MT?
   
  http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?shipCountry=us&shipCompanies=&SearchText=efi82mt&exception=&CatId=0&manual=y&needQuery=y


----------



## Alberto01

Cash:
   
  1)  From what you say, you started college when you were 13-14 years old.  Are you one of those guys whose IQ is off the charts?
   
  2)  What does MT in the headphones ID stand for?
   
  3)  I wear glasses, too.  And I am a pirate until sfwalcer and Ghostfit declare that the pirate week (or season?) is over.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Cash:
> 
> 1)  From what you say, you started college when you were 13-14 years old.  Are you one of those guys whose IQ is off the charts?
> 
> ...


 
  I'll give it at least a week, Ds deserve at least that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i am going back to my sexy boxy look ASAP as soon as this mutiny is over and done with!!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Cash:
> 
> 1)  From what you say, you started college when you were 13-14 years old.  Are you one of those guys whose IQ is off the charts?
> 
> ...


 
  1) I started a week before my 14th birthday, coincidentally. I went through what's called a "middle college", which is a type of high school that's designed to last 5 years, and have people walk out with a high school diploma and 60 college credits (an Associate degree) but I had a really awesome principal who let me take 10 credits my first semester and be full time for two years. Unfortunately, they can only award 60 credits, which I burnt through in two years. Double unfortunately, I didn't meet the high school graduation requirements. Fortunately, a semi-local (an hour and a half away from my hometown) university also had a middle college, so I switched into their program in October, took high school courses until December, and was able to enroll full-time in the university for this semester. 

 My IQ is pretty high, but IQ is a really crap measure of intelligence. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses. I'm good at logic, which is the bulk of an IQ test. If I took a test about how to, I don't know, not leave grills on overnight (personal experience) or make effective small talk, I'd epic fail. That's just not what I'm good at. I have an aunt who drives a schoolbus. She wakes up super-early every morning and is greeted by 50+ screaming children. They all love her and cooperate. Her IQ probably wouldn't be very high, but that's irrelevant. That's the kind of intelligence people don't seem to care about these days, but man, is it important.

 2) The MT stands for...Michelin Tires? Minnesota Timberwolves? I don't know. xD

 3) Ahoy, matey! 

  
   
  Anyway, I got a message from the seller. This is...nonconclusive. xD


   


> [size=small]
> [size=10pt]*Dear (CashNotCredit),*
> 
> Dear buyer,
> ...


 
  /flips tables


----------



## Dsnuts

Well Cash it is great you are our boy wonder. It will be guys like you that have a love of great sound that will eventually make something in the future that will blow our collective minds..You have a very bright future ahead of you.. It is great you have music and the love of sound at such an early age too..You keep at it young man and I am sure we will be reading about your accomplishments in the near future.


----------



## Alberto01

Cash:
   
_"My IQ is pretty high, but IQ is a really crap measure of intelligence. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses. I'm good at logic, which is the bulk of an IQ test. If I took a test about how to, I don't know, not leave grills on overnight (personal experience) or make effective small talk, I'd epic fail. That's just not what I'm good at. I have an aunt who drives a schoolbus. She wakes up super-early every morning and is greeted by 50+ screaming children. They all love her and cooperate. Her IQ probably wouldn't be very high, but that's irrelevant. That's the kind of intelligence people don't seem to care about these days, but man, is it important."_
   
  I wasn't gonna let you go too far without telling you what you just wrote.  IQ is a limited view of intellectual capacity.  Other realities related to understanding this, could be written like this:
   
  "Intelligence and wisdom are not the same thing."
   
  "Every healthy adult has a healthy child inside."
   
  "IQ tests are far from perfect to measure emotional intelligence."
   
  "A high IQ and a low self-esteem are a dangerous combination."
   
  "Well made Italian food can make your life so much better" (HA, HA, JK with this one).


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well Cash it is great you are our boy wonder. It will be guys like you that have a love of great sound that will eventually make something in the future that will blow our collective minds..You have a very bright future ahead of you.. It is great you have music and the love of sound at such an early age too..You keep at it young man and I am sure we will be reading about your accomplishments in the near future.


 
   
  That is exactly what I was thinking about!  Cash, you are the right guy to make the perfect headphones for all of us.  Let's forget about the Somics and ATHs.  Make us some headphones that will rocket all of us into headphone haven!


----------



## thehogester

So the Veho Z-1 I ordered have arrived. I hated the tips that came with them, but I managed to get some comply t-400s to fit on, despite the oval shaped port.

Initial impressions are that the bass is lacking for me, but I'm hoping it may improve with usage.

Definitely not the worst £6 I've ever spent though! I'll report back after a bit more burn in.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys a little message regarding one whack a do feline. If any of you guys suspect anyone (NEW) as being you know who. Just pull the red flag and try not to react or post any pics or remarks of any kind. Just let the moderators handle it..Unless there is some type of permanent solution. We will have to handle it that way from this point moving forward.


----------



## waynes world

Well, my ad900x's are happily on their way to tenso now 
   
  Quote:


dannybai said:


> Man, I've been listening to the AD900X for a couple of days now.  I actually thought they sounded great on open box but heard some graininess in some tunes.  It's 20 hours later and I actually don't heard the graininess on the same tunes.  It has refined nicely already.  I don't really hear any flaws so if it still gets better than this, I'll be smitten.
> 
> The sound of this open headphone is stunning.  The airiness is the best I've heard.  The music surrounds your head, it's fantastic.  I have the HE500/400 sitting here and the Fidelio X1 too and I think these have the best stage of all of them.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Should !!!   ...they deserve a separate thread from the AD2000X thread. Count me in as No 1 Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Danny and Ghost, your posts had _nothing_ to do with pushing me over the edge lol! Dsnuts + the both of you = *d a n g e r* !!!
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> 1) Vocals on the AD is more forward.  HE500's sound more lush.  HE500's holds a thicker note all around.  Bass is fuller on the HE500 but AD's has more precise impact.  Treble region is somewhat similar sounding.  Can't tell you which one I prefer over the other.  AD's aren't as genre specific for me.  If it matters, I have to turn the volume knob double on the HE500's to match the AD's.


 
   
  I like how you describe the HE500's. Unfortunately, I won't be getting them any time soon (due to price), so the plan is for the ad900x's to tie me over for quite some time. I like how you mention that the AD's aren't as genre specific - that is cool. And I've received enough feedback to be pretty sure that bass will be sufficient for me. So looking forward to these beasts!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have them on as I type..In a week or two worth of time we should find out if this was somehow all wrong to suggest the AD900X on the discovery thread. I hope the cans live up to that title.  I am as excited for you as you are my friend. I hope your first open can is gonna be all that and bag o tricks for you. So a new rule. You all gotta give us an impression of them when you get them. I think we deserve that..Be it good or bad..


----------



## cute

Tenso has had my AD900X for two days now, still haven't shipped, so it looks like next week.  I will have the Somic's on monday....will see if Cash is another Dsnuts!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have them on as I type..In a week or two worth of time we should find out if this was somehow all wrong to suggest the AD900X on the discovery thread. I hope the cans live up to that title.


 
   
  Somehow I don't get the feeling that you are all that worried!

   
  Quote: 





> I am as excited for you as you are my friend. I hope your first open can is gonna be all that and bag o tricks for you. So a new rule. You all gotta give us an impression of them when you get them. I think we deserve that..Be it good or bad..


 
   
  Will do, although most likely only after the 100 hour burn-in. What makes this interesting for me is that the extent of my open-backed experience is 2 minutes at futureshop with the hd-558's. They sounded pretty good to me, so if the ad900x's sound as good (and I am pretty sure that they will), then I think that I'll be a happy camper


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> Tenso has had my AD900X for two days now, still haven't shipped, so it looks like next week.  I will have the Somic's on monday....will see if Cash is another Dsnuts!


 
   
  I forgot that you're getting them as well. Awesome! You will end up making them the best ad900x's on the planet lol!


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome Wayne.  The AD's will surprise you me thinks.  Everyone needs a good pair of open headphones that sound this good.  
   
  Uh oh, Ds is in the same company as Cleos and Joker.  I bow to you sir.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cute got my interest with that cable rewire with his claims of warmth and added bass. That sounds like an absolute perfect match for these cans. I tell you what cute. I know your gonna rewire these cans anyway but you will have to keep us updated on that particular cable. I hope you will be able to at least hear them out after burn in so you have a good basis for what the effects of them new cables will bring to the table for this sound..With something like a new cable it wouldn't surprise me if these cans end up being one of the all time greats. No joke. They already sound stupendous so if something like that only refines this sound. Geeze. Sign me up.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Awesome Wayne.  The AD's will surprise you me thinks.  Everyone needs a good pair of open headphones that sound this good.
> 
> Uh oh, Ds is in the same company as Cleos and Joker.  I bow to you sir.


 

 Ya that is surprising to me too actually. I don't think I am worthy to be among these guys but I look at it as a compliment. Thanks Amos.
   
  I just noticed the (or AT) Hahahaha!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Awesome Wayne.  The AD's will surprise you me thinks.  Everyone needs a good pair of open headphones that sound this good.
> 
> *Uh oh, Ds is in the same company as Cleos and Joker.  I bow to you sir.  *


 
  Now is not the time to be weak willed, just cuz he has been granted with new powers. We are in the midst a mutiny here!!! Arrrrrrrrr
   
  @WAYNE welcome aboard!
   
  @cute you are selling your S500s???  T_T
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



@Ds
 Congrats!!!


----------



## yamichan

Got one on order from cdjapan for around 207$ (250$ shipping).
  Hope that AD900x will blow my M50 away. Given the price on amazon to be 2x of M50's, I expect sound quality is also 2x better, lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





yamichan said:


> Got one on order from cdjapan for around 207$ (250$ shipping).
> Hope that AD900x will blow my M50 away


 

 Congrats on the purchase. Lets just say I highly doubt if you or anyone that gets these will be disappointed..Though there is bound to be a few that will hate but not on my watch..You guys will all love em.....................Or else.


----------



## Alberto01

We are waiting for cute and DannyBai to join Pirates Week.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have them on as I type..In a week or two worth of time we should find out if this was somehow all wrong to suggest the AD900X on the discovery thread. I hope the cans live up to that title.  I am as excited for you as you are my friend. I hope your first open can is gonna be all that and bag o tricks for you. So a new rule. You all gotta give us an impression of them when you get them. I think we deserve that..Be it good or bad..


 
   
  Egods, Ds avatar went from pirate to........wait a minute, Ds is really the president?


----------



## Dsnuts

Little did you guys know I am actually masquerading as a headfier named Dsnuts. While I am busy at the oval office I like to hear my cans and post here at headfi.
   
  By the way Beyonce up front is absolutely Beautiful. Can't let Michelle know that.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Cute got my interest with that cable rewire with his claims of warmth and added bass. That sounds like an absolute perfect match for these cans. I tell you what cute. I know your gonna rewire these cans anyway but you will have to keep us updated on that particular cable. I hope you will be able to at least hear them out after burn in so you have a good basis for what the effects of them new cables will bring to the table for this sound..With something like a new cable it wouldn't surprise me if these cans end up being one of the all time greats. No joke. They already sound stupendous so if something like that only refines this sound. Geeze. Sign me up.


 
   
  Discovered a new feature in my jRiver Media Center 18 (the best media software out there)!  The feature is called 24bit dithering, basically if fills out the bits above 16bit on 16/44 cd.  Instead of truncating the bits above 16, it processes them in a different way.....it smooths out distortion, which results in a warmer sound with a quieter background.  The diferences are subtle, but if your gears are good enough, it squeezes out just that little bit extra refinement in the sound.  If anyone is interested, I can provide a link to an expert explanation from someone who is an "authority" on the subject.  Warning, "this is for those that are serious about music and their playback software".  Usially only us extreme fanantics really give a damn!
   
  It is getting harder for me, to get that little bit extra, buy I keep trying!


----------



## MrEleventy

Barack Ds Obama!?


----------



## kova4a

Well, I don't know about dithering - it's pretty much useless for anything aside from downsampling. It's pretty much adding background noise. It is useful in something like the Neutron music player on Android coz the player processes audio in 32 or 64-bits but the output is only 16-bit in android due to the kernel limitations. Dithering won't do anything for a normal CD


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Now is not the time to be weak willed, just cuz he has been granted with new powers. We are in the midst a mutiny here!!! Arrrrrrrrr
> 
> @WAYNE welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


 
   
  That was a mistake in the for sale listing, it was the S400's!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I don't know about dithering - it's pretty much useless for anything aside from downsampling. It's pretty much adding background noise. It is useful in something like the Neutron music player on Android coz the player processes audio in 32 or 64-bits but the output is only 16-bit in android due to the kernel limitations. Dithering won't do anything for a normal CD


 
   
  Dithering is not for downsampling as I understand it, from what the "authority" described.  It does not add noise, it reduces noise, and smooths the sound in the processing in this case.  In my application in jRiver Media Center software, I use resampling to 88.2, and my MF V-link accepts the 24bit bitdepth.  So in my case it processes the bits above 16, and outputs to my V-link in dithered 24bit bitdepth.  Others with the new jRiver Media Center 18, that has 8bit, 16bit, and 24bit dithering capability, including myself can hear the difference.  I am talking about Windows 7 on my PC, not an Android, so I can't speak to your device.  MC 18 for PC is where it would apply!  I would be open to your authority on the subject, maybe I can learn more to fully understand from you!  I am not an authority, just a user that likes what it does for my gears!


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like the MP8320 has been modified to the new MP9927
   

  New rubberized black version, 3 sizes of tips included..Interesting. Just ordered a pair. $7.57 club anyone?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Looks like the MP8320 has been modified to the new MP9927
> 
> 
> New rubberized black version, 3 sizes of tips included..Interesting. Just ordered a pair. $7.57 club anyone?


 

 Lets trade again!!!  Wanna make sure my impressions of your flawless burn-in process is in fact consistent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You know you want the pair that i won from you back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They kinda look even more funky in black but matted/ rugged is always nice.


----------



## Dsnuts

I ordered one. The old MP8320 was their number one selling earphone..The power of suggestion. Lol. They seem to have improved it. Supposedly the rubberized finish gives a tighter seal in the ear giving even a better clear sound. I hope they tweeked the tuning a bit too. We will see. I still have my original reviewed pair and I will be able to tell right away if it is an improvement.
   
  Lol. I forgot how cheap these things are. The cost is $7.57 at Monoprice.com. Given how popular the MP8320 was I think these initial phones will sell out quick.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> That was a mistake in the for sale listing, it was the S400's!


 

 Oh thank god, almost had a heart attack. haha Cuz if you are gonna sell off your modded S500s for that cheap give me a PM 1st! LoL
   
  edit: @Ds
  But don't you have to give it like 10000000000000000000000 hours of burn-in before you can do a "proper" A/B? You're not doing them justice if so. : P


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol @ DannyBai's new avatar pic.
   
  @Master Troll. No silly only 500 hours.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh thank god, almost had a heart attack. haha Cuz if you are gonna sell off your modded S500s for that cheap give me a PM 1st! LoL


 
   
  OK, just for you sf, a special price for modded S500........$250 buckaroonies, but just for you, master troll price!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cute said:


> Dithering is not for downsampling as I understand it, from what the "authority" described.  It does not add noise, it reduces noise, and smooths the sound in the processing in this case.  In my application in jRiver Media Center software, I use upsampling to 88.2, and my MF V-link accepts the 24bit bitdepth.  So in my case it processes the bits above 16, and outputs to my V-link in dithered 24bit bitdepth.  Others with the new jRiver Media Center 18, that has 8bit, 16bit, and 24bit dithering capability, including myself can hear the difference.  I am talking about Windows 7 on my PC, not an Android, so I can't speak to your device.  MC 18 for PC is where it would apply!  I would be open to your authority on the subject, maybe I can learn more to fully understand from you!  I am not an authority, just a user that likes what it does for my gears!


 
  I just gave an example with android but it's all the same for windows or anything else. Dithering in audio is adding a quiet noise to the input signal to reduce the quantization errors when reducing the resolution of the audio - like if you go from 24bit to 16bit or 8 for example. So dither is a randomly generated signal that is heard like a white noise. It's usually used when you mix or master audio because even if the audio may be 16bits most professional audio software processes sound in higher resolution like 24-bit or more. So if an input sound signal looks like that 
  the quantization without dither looks like that

  So you add dither to the input signal

  And this is all done, so that in the end you can get something like that instead of what you get in the second "blocky" picture
   
   
   
   

   
  And now the signal is closer to the original even though it has lower resolution - you have less quantization errors and not that compressed dynamic range. 
  As far as just adding dither to audio - it's like just adding background noise. Now, if the audio software you're using is processing the signal in higher resolution then your DAC or sound card can output then you do have a benefit from adding dither. Of course, there are a lot of different opinions on the matter. I know some people believe that if you use software that processes the sound in a higher resolution not just for mastering use but for simple listening and use dither then you'll have an improved dynamic range, so if that's what that 24bit dithering you're using is doing you might find some supporters of that idea online.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I just gave an example with android but it's all the same for windows or anything else. Dithering in audio is adding a quiet noise to the input signal to reduce the quantization errors when reducing the resolution of the audio - like if you go from 24bit to 16bit or 8 for example. So dither is a randomly generated signal that is heard like a white noise. It's usually used when you mix or master audio because even if the audio may be 16bits most professional audio software processes sound in higher resolution like 24-bit or more. So if an input sound signal looks like that
> the quantization without dither looks like that
> 
> So you add dither to the input signal
> ...


 
   
  What you don't understand is that jRiver MC18 allows resampling of 16/44 to 24/88.2 or 24/96, and is output to my V-link at 24/88 or 24/96, so dithering in my application works.  It is not being applied as you state above.  You are assuming I am outputing in 16bit, but that is not the case.  Your explanation makes sense if your use is in 16bit bitdepth, so in your application you are probably right.  Here is a link that explains, from the "authority" what my use is:  http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=76912.0
   
  Thanks for your informative post!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol @ DannyBai's new avatar pic.
> 
> @Master Troll. No silly only 500 hours.


 
  Pheeeew that's good to hear.
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> OK, just for you sf, a special price for modded S500........$250 buckaroonies, but just for you, master troll price!


 
   
  What that's so cheap, don't sell yourself short cute. You and your S500s deserves better than that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might be a troll but ain't no fool, i'll throw you $50 and you gonna take it and like it! They're USED afterall. heeee
   
   
   Quote:


kova4a said:


> I just gave an example with android but it's all the same for windows or anything else. Dithering in audio is adding a quiet noise to the input signal to reduce the quantization errors when reducing the resolution of the audio - like if you go from 24bit to 16bit or 8 for example. So dither is a randomly generated signal that is heard like a white noise. It's usually used when you mix or master audio because even if the audio may be 16bits most professional audio software processes sound in higher resolution like 24-bit or more. So if an input sound signal looks like that
> the quantization without dither looks like that
> 
> So you add dither to the input signal
> ...


 
  ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hey it's charts yaaaaa! Crazy Rick loves this stuff, class is in session!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cute said:


> What you don't understand is that jRiver MC18 allows resampling of 16/44 to 24/88.2 or 24/96, and is output to my V-link at 24/88 or 24/96, so dithering in my application works.  It is not being applied as you state above.  You are assuming I am outputing in 16bit, but that is not the case.  Your explanation makes sense if your use is in 16bit bitdepth, so in your application you are probably right.  Here is a link that explains, from the "authority" what my use is:  http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=76912.0
> 
> Thanks for your informative post!


 
  I understand that but what you don't understand is the idea of the dither and what it is. From the link you're giving me it's pretty clear the guy is a sound engineer who is reducing the depth from 64 to 24bits - in that case dither is very useful - are your music files in 32 or 64-bit resolution? For me it would have been useful if the MC18 had a 32-bit engine or more coz dither is useful when the output resolution is lower.


----------



## Spratly

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Looks like the MP8320 has been modified to the new MP9927
> 
> 
> New rubberized black version, 3 sizes of tips included..Interesting. Just ordered a pair. $7.57 club anyone?


 
   
  On what site did you ordered, ds?. I really want to try these.


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> WOW, 3rd year of uni when you are only 16? :confused_face_2: Looks like we have a genius boi wonder amongst us. Now I have no excuses whatsoever to not to jump on the Somic MT bandwagon since it would not be "smart" of me not to. :wink_face:
> 
> So any updates from the seller on those MTs Cash? Hope they bring it back again for the same price but it already looks like the head-fi effect is at full force.
> 
> ...







dsnuts said:


> Well Cash it is great you are our boy wonder. It will be guys like you that have a love of great sound that will eventually make something in the future that will blow our collective minds..You have a very bright future ahead of you.. It is great you have music and the love of sound at such an early age too..You keep at it young man and I am sure we will be reading about your accomplishments in the near future.







alberto01 said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking about!  Cash, you are the right guy to make the perfect headphones for all of us.  Let's forget about the Somics and ATHs.  Make us some headphones that will rocket all of us into headphone haven!




Thanks everybody for the kind words! You all made my evening. 

So more Somic hype.

I was listening to "Bitch Bad" by Lupe Fiasco (apparently, Rap Sucks. Who knew?) on the Efi. I was treated to some serious sub bass. Being a music nerd, the lowest note I detected as being fully extended was a G1, which clocks in at 49 Hz. This note wasn't rolled off at all. There's also a fairly prominent Eb1, which clocks I'm at about 39 Hz. 

The bass extension is crazy.


----------



## cute

Cash you were going to compare the S500 and your Somic for me last night.....don't foget!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words! You all made my evening.
> 
> So more Somic hype.
> 
> ...


 
  Are you trying to troll me Cash??? But I'll take that as my cue to shamelessly plug my thread.

   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/647391/w-rap-sucks-2-0-rap-hiphop-appreciation-thread
  Lets see if there are any hip hop heads on the discovery thread. Everyone is welcome to post your favorite "rap" MVs, feel free to discuss as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





spratly said:


> On what site did you ordered, ds?. I really want to try these.


 

 Monoprice.com. There is a very informative thread on the first version called the Mp8320. The OP is something else. I like his style.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-new-mp9927-pg-208-mp8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club#post_7899080


----------



## atomikn00b

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Monoprice.com. There is a very informative thread on the first version called the Mp8320. *The OP is something else. I like his style*.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-new-mp9927-pg-208-mp8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club#post_7899080


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Cash:
> 
> 1)  From what you say, you started college when you were 13-14 years old.  Are you one of those guys whose IQ is off the charts?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, as soon as we got enough hearties to pull off the mutiny, lessee we have :

   
  ...so we need another 3 more buccaneers and we'll make this fella' walk the plank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  ...Wait a minute !  ...I thought this one was a pirate wench !!! 

   
  ...My mistake !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...another 4 more deckswappers needed !


----------



## sfwalcer

^LMAO cute just can't catch a break!!! ahahahahaha

   
  @Cash you a Lupe fan as well???


----------



## Spratly

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Monoprice.com. There is a very informative thread on the first version called the Mp8320. The OP is something else. I like his style.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/580769/the-monoprice-new-mp9927-pg-208-mp8320-mep-933-the-7-11-club#post_7899080


 
   
  Thanks DS.


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> Cash you were going to compare the S500 and your Somic for me last night.....don't foget!




It's my dad's birthday, so I'm chilling at his house for the night (it was super last minute). It'd be weird to carry two amps, a PC to use with them, and two headphones and do a proper comparison. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. XD. (I should have ample time tomorrow.

Seller says that I can contact them directly if I want to buy headphones. Awesome. 

Too bad that this doesn't help any of you guys. I'll message them *yet again*.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Well, as soon as we got enough hearties to pull off the mutiny, lessee we have :
> 
> 
> ...so we need another 3 more buccaneers and we'll make this fella' walk the plank
> ...


 

 You forgot DannyBais


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> ^LMAO cute just can't catch a break!!! ahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> @Cash you a Lupe fan as well???




You know it!


----------



## PeterDLai

Not sure what all this pirate stuff is for, but I'll join in.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You forgot DannyBais


 
   
  Oui  ....late comer !     ...there you go, included his ugly mutt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  Arrggg ! 3 more to go before we send you to dance with Jack Ketch and a resting place in Davy Jones' locker !


----------



## Ghostfit

hrrmmp!    ...2 more !   ....shiver me timbers !


----------



## Nightmistx22

Lots of exciting things going on here, AD900X, Somics, new (hopefully improved) Monoprice earphones. Can't wait to see those reviews.  Maybe its a good thing my wife forbade me from buying anymore headphones.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ghost, i be supporting your pirarrrting ways


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Looks like the MP8320 has been modified to the new MP9927
> 
> 
> New rubberized black version, 3 sizes of tips included..Interesting. Just ordered a pair. $7.57 club anyone?


 
  Looks like the model number has not changed... still listed as MEP-933. http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=9927&seq=1&format=3#specification 
   
  Based off the pictures it would seem the housing is a bit more refined than the 8320 ( which i own ) aka not as rough\ jagged on the edges which should help with comfort and maybe seal as well.
  I loved the sound of the 8320 when i could get a good seal... which was very hard for me to do.


----------



## -sandro-

Any of these discoveries is mid-centricish? I didn't like the CKM500's signature


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> Any of these discoveries is mid-centricish? I didn't like the CKM500's signature


 

 Try to find a MP8320. Much more mid centric..Ebay should have them. And they don't cost too much.. I would keep burning in your CKM500. The bass settles and balances out much more so with an aggressive burn in.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I just wanted to check something here - I didn't realise what it could be until a moment ago, but I've had trouble with getting my other programs to give me audio with the ELE while listening to music has been fine. 

What I did realise, though, is that I have been constantly listening to music with MusicBee in which I installed a WASAPI plugin. Is it possibly the WASAPI plugin conflicting with the other programs trying to make sound at the same time? And does anyone know if there's a way to remedy it without just getting rid of the WASAPI? I know there's ASIO, but WASAPI has been recommended over it a lot of the time and I'm not sure if ASIO might just do the same thing.


----------



## stellar

new monoprice bass buds? I'm in.
   
_"incentive" gets you 20% off your purchase (I just googled this.. I'm not promoting or anything)_


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> I just wanted to check something here - I didn't realise what it could be until a moment ago, but I've had trouble with getting my other programs to give me audio with the ELE while listening to music has been fine.
> 
> What I did realise, though, is that I have been constantly listening to music with MusicBee in which I installed a WASAPI plugin. Is it possibly the WASAPI plugin conflicting with the other programs trying to make sound at the same time? And does anyone know if there's a way to remedy it without just getting rid of the WASAPI? I know there's ASIO, but WASAPI has been recommended over it a lot of the time and I'm not sure if ASIO might just do the same thing.


 
  If I'm correct (there's a reason I don't post in Sound Science, xD.) both ASIO and WASAPI bypass the Windows mixer.

 In regular English (like it had to be explained to me), the audio from programs gets run through an internal mixer inside of the operating system before heading out to your soundcard/DAC. This allows you to control things like volume and special effects. Windows lowers the volume by lowering the bit-depth, but when it's set to 100% (and only one program is playing audio) it is bit-perfect (every bit is exactly what it's supposed to be, and the bit-depth isn't lowered) and identical to ASIO and WASAPI.

 ASIO and WASAPI take sound directly from the program, through the...err...something, go straight past the Windows mixer, and go to the soundcard. This is useful in studio applications, where you're working with MIDI keyboards. Running through the Windows mixer takes time to process. With a MIDI keyboard, you don't want a delay between when you hit a key and when you hear a note. It makes it very hard to play.

 But for listening purposes, DirectSound (normal, regular-old drivers) is indiscernable, as long as you
  

 Turn the PC volume up to 100% and use the volume control on the ELE...(checks picture) oh wait. It doesn't look like it has...one? That's disappointing. Well, you'll just have to listen at 100% or use the volume control at a bigger amp if you want to use ASIO/WASAPI or Direct-Sound's sonic equivalent. Sucks.
 Make sure that all other programs are muted/not making sound.
 
 Anyway. I think that the "MH" of the "MH463" stands for Music Headphone. Somic divides their products into Gaming Headphones, Music Headphones, "Stylish and convenient headsets", wireless headphones, and PC headphones. Perhaps, if someone is interested in trying out some of their other products once they hear how AWESOME the EFi-82 MT/PRO is, this would be a good place to start. xD

Also, they own a keyboard and mouse company named Jizz. Eww.


----------



## vlenbo

ghostfit said:


> hrrmmp!    ...2 more !   ....shiver me timbers !



Joining yer gallant crew me matey!


----------



## cute

Hey Ds, do you have the Sony MDR-V6?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cute said:


> Hey Ds, do you have the Sony MDR-V6?


 

 I own the XZ700 and the MDR-1R but no V6. Read they are great cans for the price.


----------



## cute

I was just curious, as the V6 has CCAW voice coils, same as AD900X, but 40mm drivers.  Maybe there is someone out there with the V6 and AD900X, but doubt it if you don't!  Sound on the V6 is supposed to be very neutral!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

cashnotcredit said:


> If I'm correct (there's a reason I don't post in Sound Science, xD.) both ASIO and WASAPI bypass the Windows mixer.
> 
> 
> In regular English (like it had to be explained to me), the audio from programs gets run through an internal mixer inside of the operating system before heading out to your soundcard/DAC. This allows you to control things like volume and special effects. Windows lowers the volume by lowering the bit-depth, but when it's set to 100% (and only one program is playing audio) it is bit-perfect (every bit is exactly what it's supposed to be, and the bit-depth isn't lowered) and identical to ASIO and WASAPI.
> ...




Awesome, thanks for the explanation. I fortunately do have my ELE going through an "amp" with adjustable volume. Shweet!

And Jizz? Seriously? I MUST get me one of those peripherals, just to make people uncomfortable.

Edit: in other news, I just discovered that sticking blu-tak inside the silicone sleeves of my Brainwavz R1 makes them fit way better. I think it might also tighten up the sound, but I'm not so good at detecting those kinds of changes. A poor man's monster gel tip, if you will. I know people stuff these with foam earplugs to make "hybrids", but that wasn't working so well for me. I think my earplugs are just too big, though. So maybe something to try in the future, but I'm quite happy with the blu-tak thing here.


----------



## Alberto01

hatefulsandwich said:


> I just wanted to check something here - I didn't realise what it could be until a moment ago, but I've had trouble with getting my other programs to give me audio with the ELE while listening to music has been fine.
> 
> What I did realise, though, is that I have been constantly listening to music with MusicBee in which I installed a WASAPI plugin. Is it possibly the WASAPI plugin conflicting with the other programs trying to make sound at the same time? And does anyone know if there's a way to remedy it without just getting rid of the WASAPI? I know there's ASIO, but WASAPI has been recommended over it a lot of the time and I'm not sure if ASIO might just do the same thing.




I had a similar behavior with my PC's audio setup. I am busy right now, but will give you some info when a I become available tomorrow.


----------



## CashNotCredit

I posted some a comparison between the EFi-82 MT and the JVC HA-S500 on the EFi thread.

 I also e-mailed Somic to ask them what the differences were between the MT and the PRO. I haven't gotten anything back yet, but I'll definitely keep everyone posted on what Somic officially says.


----------



## Jakkal

Has anyone checked *Pioneer SE-CL532-K* is looks very nice and i wonder what would be the sound like?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am extremely irritated by LA customs who has my new ES700 and CKN50 at the moment since the 16th..I don't feel too happy right now.


----------



## cute

My Japan stuff goes through Chicago, thankfully......my items are always through customs there in a day or so.  Ericp10 lives in Chicago, he probably gets his same day!  What's up with LA, I have had items sit in the USPO for 3 or 4 days after pickup, without moving, up to a week for Priority Mail..  Busy place I guess, but San Fran, and shipments from Oregon take only two days to Minnesota.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am certain my stuff I got from Tenso last several times went through Chicago. My stuff is in limbo in LA customs. What is the whole point of EMS shipping if those fools are gonna hold onto my stuff for so long. They must be checking for the several ounces of Japanese grade plutonium I ordered from Amazon Japan. Damn it is taking too long for my liking.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I am certain my stuff I got from Tenso last several times went through Chicago. My stuff is in limbo in LA customs. What is the whole point of EMS shipping if those fools are gonna hold onto my stuff for so long. They must be checking for the several ounces of Japanese grade plutonium I ordered from Amazon Japan. Damn it is taking too long for my liking.


 
  But you're the Pres...can't you get your people on that?


----------



## -sandro-

dsnuts said:


> Try to find a MP8320. Much more mid centric..Ebay should have them. And they don't cost too much.. I would keep burning in your CKM500. The bass settles and balances out much more so with an aggressive burn in.




I've had and used it for months...it's just not for me


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I am certain my stuff I got from Tenso last several times went through Chicago. My stuff is in limbo in LA customs. What is the whole point of EMS shipping if those fools are gonna hold onto my stuff for so long. They must be checking for the several ounces of Japanese grade plutonium I ordered from Amazon Japan. Damn it is taking too long for my liking.


 
   
  I got tracking info from Tenso last night on my AD900X, should have them by Monday, hopefully!  I'll have the Somic and the AD900X at the same time......something is gonna give in that duel!  W'ell see which one walks the plank........


----------



## Dsnuts

I wish it was as easy as that.. And to add salt to the wound here. I get a SPAM mail from Fed Ex saying I got a package they tried to deliver on the 21st. Which got me all excited. So I call them and lo n behold. Some idiot thinks it is cool to send spam with false delivery info on them saying it is from Fed Ex. I checked my tracking number and my package is still with the LA Customs office I am sure being probably used right now from some middle aged audio guy that decided he liked how shinny the ES700 cups are..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> I've had and used it for months...it's just not for me


 

 Try out a cheaper MP8320 might surprise you. The MH1C got some nice smooth mids happening but they do have some bass emphasis. That is another one that might be something your looking for.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> But you're the Pres...can't you get your people on that?


 
   
  Cash, my modded S500's have the same soundstage as your protracted Somic's, very spacious and airy, with excellent clarity in the mids, tone of instraments and vocals very natural, imaging puts everything in the correct space......I don't listen from any portable devices though!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Cash, my *modded *S500's have the same soundstage as your protracted Somic's, very spacious and airy, with excellent clarity in the mids, tone of instraments and vocals very natural, imaging puts everything in the correct space......I don't listen from any portable devices though!


 
  I bolded the part that did it.

 Or my own personal subjective bias towards self-gratification.

 But that totally doesn't exist in the audio world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I'm running through a FiiO E11. Maybe I didn't volume match everything as well as I thought I did...or maybe it's a pad difference. I have the COBY pads.)


----------



## -sandro-

I already have the MH1C  I like it a lot but yeah the bass (and what kind of bass) sometimes is troublesome for my taste...it's too much but most importantly they're so uncomfortable!

Is the monoprice comfortable to sleep with?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> Is the monoprice comfortable to sleep with?


 
  Not particularly. They're *HUGE*, but that's part of what makes them sound so good (huge drivers for the win!). I used to be able to wear mine for about 2 hours (then I gave them to an iBudless friend.)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> I already have the MH1C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No sir if you find the MH1C uncomfy you will definitely not like the comfort level of the MP8320. These things use big 14.2mm drivers in that big housing so I would stay away. I think you would like the sound but comfort will not be better.  TDK MT-300? These are small and have a good sound to them might be worth looking into.


----------



## -sandro-

dsnuts said:


> No sir if you find the MH1C uncomfy you will definitely not like the comfort level of the MP8320. These things use big 14.2mm drivers in that big housing so I would stay away. I think you would like the sound but comfort will not be better.  TDK MT-300? These are small and have a good sound to them might be worth looking into.




Are you sure about this? The important thing is that they must not be big in "horizontal length" when worn so that it doesn't put pressure when I sleep on my side. The MH1Cs are like bullets so it's pretty bad! I slept with the Xears XE200PRO over-the-ear and I didn't have any problems...

I'm gonna buy one anyway lol. I wanted to try them but always stopped by the monoprice's US limit! Now they're everywhere on ebay! Even shipping from Europe. YAY!

What can you tell me about the TDK MT-300 sound signature? Do you have them?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say the Philips SHE3580 but those have a V shape sound to them.. Those you can put in a baby's ear.  The TDK MT-300s are small. Not as small as the Philips but small. I think Danny was saying how he fell asleep using them.


----------



## -sandro-

V-shaped...THE HORROR! 

How do you find the mt300? mid-centric, neutral or..?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I bolded the part that did it.
> 
> Or my own personal subjective bias towards self-gratification.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've got a Sansa Fuze Rockboxed with a FIIE E11 that I listen to while I wait for car repairs.  I don't get near the clarity, soundstage, vocals,etc, etc compared to my home gears listed in my sig.  Not close by a long long shot!  There are so many little tweeks that I have done, hardware and software....I am way beyond what I once dreamed of, and I am still finding little things that make a diff!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I've got a Sansa Fuze Rockboxed with a FIIE E11 that I listen to while I wait for car repairs.  I don't get near the clarity, soundstage, vocals,etc, etc compared to my home gears listed in my sig.  Not close by a long long shot!  There are so many little tweeks that I have done, hardware and software....I am way beyond what I once dreamed of, and I am still finding little things that make a diff!


 
  I'll try the PreSonus Audiobox I have. 

 One thing that does make a huge difference is well-made Italian food. It can make your life so much better. Happier listener, better sound quality.

 EDIT: Wait? I said E11, didn't I?

 Shoot. I meant E10.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How do you know that if you don't have the Somics, yet?  Or you already got them?  Did they arrive that fast?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> How do you know that if you don't have the Somics, yet?  Or you already got them?  Did they arrive that fast?


 
  I think he read the protractor thing I made in the Somic thread to show how I perceived the soundstage.




 Maybe that can be affected by volume, or amp, or individual...something. Iunno! I think his HA-S500s are pad-modded too, so that'll change things.

 EDIT: Plugging these things into a "real amp" (the closest thing I have, anyway) is really paying dividends. Bass is noticeably punchier.


----------



## Dsnuts

In a bit of bad news.  It looks like the vendor we got our Somic EFI pros.. Dont have them in stock? How do you post that you have 5 sets on your ebay page and not have any in stock.?  They also mentioned an increase in demand. Lol. The headfi effect. They don't have enough workers to make them? Was the explanation and have no idea when they can get some Pro models to us.
   
  My reaction is. They have 2 billion people and they can't get workers to make some headphones? Wut? I think it might be a small batch of phones they are making and then all of a sudden all these folks want the Somic EFi-82 MTs. Lol. They got their first big order and they aren't ready for it!  Someone dropped the ball here.


----------



## MrEleventy

cute said:


> I've got a Sansa Fuze Rockboxed with a FIIE E11 that I listen to while I wait for car repairs.  I don't get near the clarity, soundstage, vocals,etc, etc compared to my home gears listed in my sig.  Not close by a long long shot!  There are so many little tweeks that I have done, hardware and software....I am way beyond what I once dreamed of, and I am still finding little things that make a diff!




I think you meant the e11 unless you can run the e10 via usb host.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> In a bit of bad news.  It looks like the vendor we got our Somic EFI pros.. Dont have them in stock? How do you post that you have 5 sets on your ebay page and not have any in stock.?  They also mentioned an increase in demand. Lol. The headfi effect. They don't have enough workers to make them? Was the explanation and have no idea when they can get some Pro models to us.
> 
> My reaction is. They have 2 billion people and they can't get workers to make some headphones? Wut? I think it might be a small batch of phones they are making and then all of a sudden all these folks want the Somic EFi-82 MTs. Lol. They got their first big order and they aren't ready for it!  Someone dropped the ball here.


 
  I'm going to e-mail the eBay seller I bought them from and see if they can get their supplier on board for some EFis/PROS. They've been really cool through e-mail communication, and I'm certain that they like money, so...

 About how many people are interested? Which model?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I think he read the protractor thing I made in the Somic thread to show how I perceived the soundstage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have a tube amp, and rolled tubes for a couple of years.......I now have two sets of the same Mullard tubes recommended to me by an Audiophile.....he said if I try these tubes I will never tube roll again.  Boy was he right, I sold about a dozen good quality NOS tube, and recouped $800 about six months ago.  Punchier bass from a "real amp", is an understatement.....i could go on and on........................


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I'm going to e-mail the eBay seller I bought them from and see if they can get their supplier on board for some EFis/PROS. They've been really cool through e-mail communication, and I'm certain that they like money, so...
> 
> About how many people are interested? Which model?


 

 Considering the Pro model is the older version and more costly. It seems those are actually discontinued. So it will have to be them MT ones. I would just email them to get a bunch in stock.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I think you meant the e11 unless you can run the e10 via usb host.


 
   
  Huh...........says E11 in my previous post that you quoted here!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Considering the Pro model is the older version and more costly. It seems those are actually discontinued. So it will have to be them MT ones. I would just email them to get a bunch in stock.


 
   
  When I looked last night, there were 9 sellers with the MT's on aliexpress.com, at less than $50 shipped!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I have a tube amp, and rolled tubes for a couple of years.......I now have two sets of the same Mullard tubes recommended to me by an Audiophile.....he said if I try these tubes I will never tube roll again.  Boy was he right, I sold about a dozen good quality NOS tube, and recouped $800 about six months ago.  Punchier bass from a "real amp", is an understatement.....i could go on and on........................


 
  My "amp" is a Presonus Audiobox USB. They usually run about $60 used from Guitar Center, $110-ish new. It's more of an audio interface than anything. 

 Nothing too amazing, but it's a huge step up from the FiiO, which isn't bad to begin with. 

 I can't even imagine what your setup sounds like, cute. Woah.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> When I looked last night, there were 9 sellers with the MT's on aliexpress.com, at less than $50 shipped!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Considering the Pro model is the older version and more costly. It seems those are actually discontinued. So it will have to be them MT ones. I would just email them to get a bunch in stock.


 
   
   
  If you want to go through Aliexpress, that works too! Just let me know if you want to go through eBay so I can see about getting them back on there. I've never used Aliexpress, but it seems pretty legit if you do your research.

 Plus, it isn't like anyone would counterfeit these, anyway.
  

 They're kinda ugly
 They're not Beats
 They're not Beats
 They're not Beats


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> My "amp" is a Presonus Audiobox USB. They usually run about $60 used from Guitar Center, $110-ish new. It's more of an audio interface than anything.
> 
> Nothing too amazing, but it's a huge step up from the FiiO, which isn't bad to begin with.
> 
> I can't even* imagine* what your setup sounds like, cute. Woah.


 
  That word is key, just like a white unicorn no one has "seen" cute's set up if it even exist. Maybe it's all in his head. So on that note PICS NOW!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> Are you sure about this? The important thing is that they must not be big in "horizontal length" when worn so that it doesn't put pressure when I sleep on my side. The MH1Cs are like bullets so it's pretty bad! I slept with the Xears XE200PRO over-the-ear and I didn't have any problems...
> 
> I'm gonna buy one anyway lol. I wanted to try them but always stopped by the monoprice's US limit! Now they're everywhere on ebay! Even shipping from Europe. YAY!
> 
> What can you tell me about the TDK MT-300 sound signature? Do you have them?


 
   
  I fell asleep with the 8320's last night no problem... I woke up with tractor tire marks in my ears, but no problem lol!
   
  During the day I wear the MT300's  hanging down - easy to insert, get a good seal, sound great! At night in bed they can be worn over ears and they then sit fairly flush in the ears and are pretty comfortable (and they sound great!).
   
  As far as their sound signature is, I'm useless at describing it, but this is my take on them.


----------



## BGRoberts

Arrrggghhhhh..... I'm in.
  HA-S500 are on the way.
  ~BG


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> Arrrggghhhhh..... I'm in.
> HA-S500 are on the way.
> ~BG


 

 ^
..........on both accounts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Damn that Ds is a meany!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

cute said:


> Huh...........says E11 in my previous post that you quoted here!




Hmmm. so you did. I think I got confused reading from my phone. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Boy, you don't read this thread for a few days and the amount of catching up is unbelievable! Been reading for the longest time, still about 8 pages behind. Maybe this question is covered somewhere ahead of where I currently am, but anyone compare the Senn 650's and the ATH900x? Recently went for one of the Senn deals, but these AT's sound very tempting.
  (need to moonlight a 2nd job at this rate...


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm fighting the temptation for the 900x. Funny how the 900x pops up right when I decided to look for some open cans. :/

P.s. I've been busy in the for sale threads... picked up a e17 and an Objective-2. Wallet is going to sting for this month.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lets see so far we have cute, Wayne, and I believe ericp is gonna join in on the AD900X parade. You guys want to wait for their impressions.. But I have a good idea what all these guys are gonna experience here soon when they hear these cans.
   
  Cute I don't know as he is a sound freak but even for him I am willing to bet he will be impressed. Or the thoughts of improving one of the most beautiful sounding cans to even a better one just might make him smile that much more.. The guys is probably already got his tools all laid out complete with soldering iron and new cord ready for the swap.
   
  But for the other 2 guys. I hope I didn't stir you guys wrong. I know I initially recommended the CKS1000 for ericp but the more and more I thought about it. He needs to hear these cans. It is imperative.  All you guys need to experience these cans..Vocals will make your eyes water and sweep you away in a different reality. It is simply priceless.


----------



## ericp10

Got the Sansa Clip Zip (4gb) for like $21. Not a bad sounding DAP at all.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Please, tell us the tube ID and show a picture of it.
   
  Take some time off duty and join the Pirate Week.


----------



## yamichan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lets see so far we have cute, Wayne, and I believe ericp is gonna join in on the AD900X parade. You guys want to wait for their impressions.. But I have a good idea what all these guys are gonna experience here soon when they hear these cans.
> 
> Cute I don't know as he is a sound freak but even for him I am willing to bet he will be impressed. Or the thoughts of improving one of the most beautiful sounding cans to even a better one just might make him smile that much more.. The guys is probably already got his tools all laid out complete with soldering iron and new cord ready for the swap.
> 
> But for the other 2 guys. I hope I didn't stir you guys wrong. I know I initially recommended the CKS1000 for ericp but the more and more I thought about it. He needs to hear these cans. It is imperative.  All you guys need to experience these cans..Vocals will make your eyes water and sweep you away in a different reality. It is simply priceless.


 
  Just out of curious, how's your impression on MDR-1R.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





nightmistx22 said:


> Lots of exciting things going on here, AD900X, Somics, new (hopefully improved) Monoprice earphones. Can't wait to see those reviews.  Maybe its a good thing my wife forbade me from buying anymore headphones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

   
  Hmm  ...last time I checked, pirates got the use of one eye, you got both eye patched ???
   
  ....Sorry, *Zorro* week's next month !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  Yah !  ...We have got the dirty dozen required for the dastardy deed, now we just need pictures of *HOW* we're gonna make him "Walk the plank !"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here's my suggestion !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Please, tell us the tube ID and show a picture of it.
> 
> *Take some time off duty and join the Pirate Week*.


 
   
  Cash's already in dude !  ...his avatar's Pirate cash !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Got the Sansa Clip Zip (4gb) for like $21. Not a bad sounding DAP at all.


 
   
  That's a really good price,   ...links ?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That was a reply to a post made by cute and not by Cash.  Look again and you will see.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Hmm  ...last time I checked, pirates got the use of one eye, you got both eye patched ???
> 
> ....Sorry, *Zorro* week's next month !!!
> 
> ...


 
  ^ LMAO Ghost you're priceless.But....................................................................................................................poor Zorro guy.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Guess nobody remembers the Dread Pirate Roberts .........


----------



## Huxley

Got my digital silence DS-10A phones, and i have to say for the price they're pretty impressive.
   
  Fit is similar to AT offerings, in that they're a dynamic with an angled insertion, i found meelec triple flange gave me the depth and isolation i needed.
   
  The sound is light and airy, there's a bit of bass and so far everything seems to be in the right proportion.
   
  The sound cancellation works like a charm, filters out mostly low frequencies and does make a noticeable difference,
  most folk say they hiss a fair bit, well i couldn't notice much certainly nothing like bose offerings.
   
  Either way im quite happy, can't wait for them to burn in
  but the real test will be when i go gym later, especially if the spinning class is on as the instructors make a racket.


----------



## Gilly87

Maybe its less bass you want...thought about trying some Etys? Some people buy the ER4P and quit the game there; maybe grab some HF3s at Best Buy and give them a try. 30 days to return so no risk...even if you like em I'd just return and look for an ER4P. Etys have a nice clean, neutral tone, very pleasant for classical.

If it's just a LITTLE less bass than the MP8320 you want, maybe check out the Yamaha EPH100 or GR07. Top tier performer for a mid-tier price.



-sandro- said:


> I've had and used it for months...it's just not for me


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> That was a reply to a post made by cute and not by Cash.  Look again and you will see.


 
   
  Well .....I'll be a pig's snot, you're right !!!    ...what with all this eye patches and zorro's masks, I'm half blinded ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cute, we're waiting for you to put on ya eye patch !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lets see so far we have cute, Wayne, and I believe ericp is gonna join in on the AD900X parade. You guys want to wait for their impressions.. But I have a good idea what all these guys are gonna experience here soon when they hear these cans.
> 
> Cute I don't know as he is a sound freak but even for him I am willing to bet he will be impressed. Or the thoughts of improving one of the most beautiful sounding cans to even a better one just might make him smile that much more.. The guys is probably already got his tools all laid out complete with soldering iron and new cord ready for the swap.
> 
> But for the other 2 guys. I hope I didn't stir you guys wrong. I know I initially recommended the CKS1000 for ericp but the more and more I thought about it. He needs to hear these cans. It is imperative.  All you guys need to experience these cans..Vocals will make your eyes water and sweep you away in a different reality. It is simply priceless.


 
   
  When you guys get your AD900X cans, you have got to listen to this with them !!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> When you guys get your AD900X cans, you have got to listen to this with them !!!


 
   
  Until I get them, I'll just keep looking at the picture


----------



## cute

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Well .....I'll be a pig's snot, you're right !!!    ...what with all this eye patches and zorro's masks, I'm half blinded !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Honey Boo Boo.....just for yoo Ghost!


----------



## mochill

^^^^ LOL......and for mid-centric sound try the vsonic gr06.


----------



## eke2k6

I'm picking up my ELE today. There should finally be some comparisons to the Fiio E10 (albeit from recent memory).


----------



## Dsnuts

It has landed. Oh mang. I waited too long for this package!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> It has landed. Oh mang. I waited too long for this package!



Nice package! If i had to wait for an additional four days i would have deprecated the package already, lol


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## -sandro-

Lool an easter egg!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





-sandro- said:


> Lool an easter egg!


 
  I like that easter egg a lot more then those ATHs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh dear looks like that ES700 hype train is gonna blast off to the moon real soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a real nice dark blue I like it.
  I have these in my ears as I am typing these.. These things sound great.. At seems to be on a roll here..The highs do show some sibilance on open box..These drivers need some much burn in.. I waited way too long for this last order for my liking. In the end. It was worth it.


----------



## ericp10

The CKN50 is one of my favorite IEM sounds (regardless of price), but I can't stand the build and cable. All the money was put into the tuning so it seems. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Some impressions on the ATH-ES700. http://www.head-fi.org/t/645649/the-new-ath-es700/75#post_9095169  The wait was completely worth it.


----------



## DrWebster

Like Dsnuts, I got my CKN50's today. Really like them so far; they're very similar to the CKM500's but Dsnuts' earlier notes about them are accurate. I'm not too thrilled with the cable, but it could be worse. I'm also glad AT used the same nozzles as the CKM500's so I can use my Complys for both.
   
  When they go on sale in a few weeks I'll probably pick up a pair of the CKN70's; I'm really curious as to what the differences are.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Ds, 
   
  How do the ES700 compare to the XBA-3? Which would you see yourself using more on a plane or bus? Not that i can buy either one anytime soon... just like to know.


----------



## Dsnuts

ES700. People see you with these cans on. What it says is. 1) Your a member of Headfi. 2) You have excellent taste in style 3) Most importantly you will enjoy the sound from them and look good doing it.. 4)These might make you the envy of any soundophile out there.. These were calling my name every time I logged onto Amazon Japan. Call it a feeling after getting the CKS1000, the AD900X,
   
  AT is getting serious about their sound it seems.
   

   
  I bought a bunch of Sennheiser double flange tips from ebay for $7 to use with my FXZ earphones. They fit on these and sound perfect. Try out wider nozzle tips on these.


----------



## Alberto01

Hey cute, that avatar is too cute to be pirate stuff.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Hey cute, that avatar is too cute to be pirate stuff.


 
   
  Honey Boo Boo in pirate garb.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Honey Boo Boo in pirate garb.


 

 For the love of god don't google it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was like what the ef' is a "Honey Boo Boo." LMAO


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For the love of god don't google it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  And don't watch her show either.... biggest waste of time ever.  you know she is going to be royally screwed up when she gets older....


----------



## CashNotCredit

One thing I forgot to mention about the Somics:

BURN THEM...

in.

The upper midrange is a little bit shouty out of the box. Give it some time/ Shure pads and it'll simmer down nicely. It's been two months since I got mine, and I've been using them a lot, so give yours some time to catch up.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For the love of god don't google it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   




   
  Just for SF, the way I have always pictured him.......lmao, sf, what a winner!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Just for SF, the way I have always pictured him.......lmao, sf, what a winner!


 

 I know right, and at such a young age too WIN WIN!!! Cash ain't got nothing on this pretty piece of pink cotton candy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who needs brains when you look like this at such a young age.


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> Just for SF, the way I have always pictured him.......lmao, sf, what a winner!




/bows down
/is not worthy


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I know right, and at such a young age too WIN WIN!!! Cash ain't got nothing on this pretty piece of pink cotton candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Spoiler payback..........


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Spoiler payback..........


 

 Last i checked i won the fight and the war. That was a payback. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO Keep trying cute, one of these days you "might" get me. ha
   
  edit: And well played Cash!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> One thing I forgot to mention about the Somics:
> 
> BURN THEM...
> 
> ...


 

 Do the Somics have some degree of muddy sound, that is bassy mids?


----------



## CashNotCredit

alberto01 said:


> Do the Somics have some degree of muddy sound, that is bassy mids?




Nope. The bass, while big and punchy, stays in its own lane. It's a tiny bit dark, but that's due to a non-sparkly treble, not any kind of bass bleed.


----------



## lilboozy

How does the fx3x sound on open box and how much burn in would you guys recommend?


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Nope. The bass, while big and punchy, stays in its own lane. It's a tiny bit dark, but that's due to a non-sparkly treble, not any kind of bass bleed.


 

 Which Somics are you talking about? Sorry, late to this conversation.


----------



## CashNotCredit

carlsan said:


> Which Somics are you talking about? Sorry, late to this conversation.




EFi 82 MT.


----------



## NinjaCat

My Somic EFi-82MT is 20 minutes away from my house, so hopefully I can get it either today or Monday. Ordered them on the 15th, which is way faster than the ELE USB DAC, which I am very satisfied with btw, that took 40 days to get to my house.


----------



## CashNotCredit

ninjacat said:


> My Somic EFi-82MT is 20 minutes away from my house, so hopefully I can get it either today or Monday. Ordered them on the 15th, which is way faster than the ELE USB DAC, which I am very satisfied with btw, that took 40 days to get to my house.




Ooh! Nice! USPS, UPS, DHL, or FedEx?


----------



## thehogester

Update on the Veho Z-1................they're terrible!

Haha, you win some you lose some eh!


----------



## CashNotCredit

thehogester said:


> Update on the Veho Z-1................they're terrible!
> 
> Haha, you win some you lose some eh!




Oh no! Gonna try modding them?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





thehogester said:


> Update on the Veho Z-1................they're terrible!
> 
> Haha, you win some you lose some eh!


 

 You got them from Amazon no? Well you know you got that policy. That is what it is there for. See if you can return them. I know exactly how that is many times over.


----------



## thehogester

dsnuts said:


> You got them from Amazon no? Well you know you got that policy. That is what it is there for. See if you can return them.




They only cost £6, might just give them away or keep them for gym use.

It's made me appreciate my 3580s!

I think the main issue is the shape of the port, I just don't think it makes for a good sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

I found out the hard way that most cheap stuff is just that. Cheap. The sound is cheap the built is usually cheap..Too much bass on most cheap. No real definition to speak of. Lacks sparkle or sometimes have too much. The few that are on the threads here are the exception. Most are poo.


----------



## Dsnuts

Here's a little blast from the past.
   
  For guys that own the SHE3580.. These are what you guys need to try.. The better housing being a vented design gives a nice little upgrade to your SHE3580. I had no idea Amazon Japan had these.
   
  
   
  All white. SHE9701. Nice.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Ooh! Nice! USPS, UPS, DHL, or FedEx?


 
   
  Got the Somic's a few hours ago.......open box?  Dorky look'in for sure!  First impressions briefly......didn't like the sound with the stock pads, tried the SHR840 pads, bass was muffled and loose imo, just listened that way for about 20min, 840 pads were loose, but not too bad there.  Then went to HM5 pads with one of my modds, 1/8" felt with a two inch hole centered on the drivers, in back of the pads.  Lost some clarity but bass was way loose and veiled, as expected, too much bass....EQ down 6db at 30hz, 60hz, and 125hz, still bass didn't sound right to me.  Now I am listening to my other modded HM5 pads, same pads I am using on the S500.  Much better, like them this way, but had to EQ down 4db at 30hz, 60hz, and 125hz, nice tight quality bass, I would say about the way the S500's were before burn in.  The EQ has let the mids and highs clear up, both are very good, right now they sound close to my modded S500 cable and all.  Where they beat the S500 is imaging/separation, and depth of soundstage, 3D, S500's more 2D to me.  I really like this, I can point to exactly where each instrament and voice is coming from.  Main vocals are more forward than instraments, I like that better.  Female vocals are just outstanding, listening to Margo Timmins (Cowboy Junkies) now, maybe the best I have heard here here on my home gears.  I don't think a recable will make these sound any better.  They should get better over time.  My impressions right now, they are going to be better than the S500.  I like the bass better, and the separation/imaging.  Highs on the Somics are different to me.....listening to Patricia Barber, "Tough of trash", symbols, high hats, and snare durms are behind here and each in the correct position.  With the S500's, I don't get that, the symbols, high hats and snare drum have separation, but I don't sense they are position behind the vocalist.  Oh, the HM5 pads with my special modd fit nice and tight and are very comfortable, no O-rings needed here, the cups measure 3.4", probalby other pads out there, but the HM5's are so comfortable.  Cash was right, huge soundstage, deep soundstage, great separation, similar drivers than the ES700 (won't need those), keeping the Somics for now, AD900X here on Monday for a head to head audition.  The Somic's with the HM5 modded pads do it for me.  Now I just have to figure a way around horrible red cable.  I am thinking I can pull the 3.5mm plug and slide on some black cotton sleeving and replace the plug, cheap $5 fix.
   
  Damn these sound good......think my S500's are loosing favoritism!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> How does the fx3x sound on open box and how much burn in would you guys recommend?


 

 Good but burn in is needed on them carbon drivers. The settle the highs a bit and makes them sound much smoother too. I would say at least 100 plus hours. These are as stiff as the FX40 I would go 200.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cash let us know when that vendor got some of these Somics. These sound like the real deal..Nice find. Can't wait to try them myself.


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> Got the Somic's a few hours ago.......open box?  Dorky look'in for sure!  First impressions briefly......didn't like the sound with the stock pads, tried the SHR840 pads, bass was muffled and loose imo, just listened that way for about 20min, 840 pads were loose, but not too bad there.  Then went to HM5 pads with one of my modds, 1/8" felt with a two inch hole centered on the drivers, in back of the pads.  Lost some clarity but bass was way loose and veiled, as expected, too much bass....EQ down 6db at 30hz, 60hz, and 125hz, still bass didn't sound right to me.  Now I am listening to my other modded HM5 pads, same pads I am using on the S500.  Much better, like them this way, but had to EQ down 4db at 30hz, 60hz, and 125hz, nice tight quality bass, I would say about the way the S500's were before burn in.  The EQ has let the mids and highs clear up, both are very good, right now they sound close to my modded S500 cable and all.  Where they beat the S500 is imaging/separation, and depth of soundstage, 3D, S500's more 2D to me.  I really like this, I can point to exactly where each instrament and voice is coming from.  Main vocals are more forward than instraments, I like that better.  Female vocals are just outstanding, listening to Margo Timmins (Cowboy Junkies) now, maybe the best I have heard here here on my home gears.  I don't think a recable will make these sound any better.  They should get better over time.  My impressions right now, they are going to be better than the S500.  I like the bass better, and the separation/imaging.  Highs on the Somics are different to me.....listening to Patricia Barber, "Tough of trash", symbols, high hats, and snare durms are behind here and each in the correct position.  With the S500's, I don't get that, the symbols, high hats and snare drum have separation, but I don't sense they are position behind the vocalist.  Oh, the HM5 pads with my special modd fit nice and tight and are very comfortable, no O-rings needed here, the cups measure 3.4", probalby other pads out there, but the HM5's are so comfortable.  Cash was right, huge soundstage, deep soundstage, great separation, similar drivers than the ES700 (won't need those), keeping the Somics for now, AD900X here on Monday for a head to head audition.  The Somic's with the HM5 modded pads do it for me.  Now I just have to figure a way around horrible red cable.  I am thinking I can pull the 3.5mm plug and slide on some black cotton sleeving and replace the plug, cheap $5 fix.
> 
> Damn these sound good......think my S500's are loosing favoritism!




Oh dang! It's official.

(Just wait until they burn in.)



dsnuts said:


> Cash let us know when that vendor got some of these Somics. These sound like the real deal..Nice find. Can't wait to try them myself.




I'll see what I can do. Their name is ec-wholesale. Maybe try shooting them out a message, because I'm getting nowhere.(They're being nice, but I don't think they get what I'm saying.)


----------



## Dsnuts

I looked on ALiexpress. I ordered one from one of their vendors. epacket delivery so I should get it hopefully in a week. Look forward to them for certain.  Seems these drivers are what are golden here. All that online read about how these was tuned by a Dr sound guy from Germany sounds like all that was for real.   Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question. Could we see a MADDOG EFI82?


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is the same seller that Dsnuts and DannyBai got their Pro versions from.
   
  Cash, please remember the needle test or equivalent.  I want to know if those ridges mean that there is a grill there or that is just an ornamental design.
   
  I will be watching out for more impressions and comparisons of the Somics against other high performance headphones/IEMS.  Please, remember that it is not only important to describe the good, but also the bad and the ugly, HA, HA.  No one will get hurt by that, and everyone will be enlightened.
   
  Cute, you have finally gone acceptably pirate.


----------



## DannyBai

Yep that seller told us they do not know when more will be in stock since the company is lacking workers to build them.


----------



## CashNotCredit

dsnuts said:


> I looked on ALiexpress. I ordered one from one of their vendors. epacket delivery so I should get it hopefully in a week. Look forward to them for certain.  Seems these drivers are what are golden here. All that online read about how these was tuned by a Dr sound guy from Germany sounds like all that was for real.   Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question.




That's some lofty praise.

I know that mine have improved greatly with burn-in, so give them time.

I'm just shocked that they got cute to prefer them to the S500s. Craziness.


----------



## NinjaCat

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Ooh! Nice! USPS, UPS, DHL, or FedEx?


 
   
  It was USPS and I received them today. First thing about it is that with the stock pads when I'm wearing them I can't really put them on my ears because it's very uncomfortable, so they mostly rest on the side of my head. First impressions are that they don't disappoint in sound. Now I just need to replace the pads so I can give them a proper listen.


----------



## CashNotCredit

alberto01 said:


> That is the same seller that Dsnuts and DannyBai got their Pro versions from.
> 
> Cash, please remember the needle test or equivalent.  I want to know if those ridges mean that there is a grill there or that is just an ornamental design.
> 
> ...




The only ugly things here are the stock pads and cable. Upper midrange is a bit shouty at first, but burn-in fixed that for me. Treble isn't sparkly. Bass is a bit bloaty with 840 pads, but in an acceptable way (I like my bass, so it suits me well. If not, use HM5 pads.)

Tested it. Grill's legit.


----------



## CashNotCredit

dannybai said:


> Yep that seller told us they do not know when more will be in stock since the company is lacking workers to build them.




Isn't that ironic. XD.



ninjacat said:


> It was USPS and I received them today. First thing about it is that with the stock pads when I'm wearing them I can't really put them on my ears because it's very uncomfortable, so they mostly rest on the side of my head. First impressions are that they don't disappoint in sound. Now I just need to replace the pads so I can give them a proper listen.




Nice! If you're a basshead, go 840. If not, go HM5. I just realized that I like a bit more rumble than most, so plan accordingly. Comfort goes through the roof with either. They have almost no clamp.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I looked on ALiexpress. I ordered one from one of their vendors. epacket delivery so I should get it hopefully in a week. Look forward to them for certain.  Seems these drivers are what are golden here. All that online read about how these was tuned by a Dr sound guy from Germany sounds like all that was for real.   Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question. Could we see a MADDOG EFI82?


 
   
  You ended up getting the Pro and the MT versions, or you cancelled the Pro version sale?
   
  I want to know if these Somics will beat the FXZ200 and how they stand right next to the AD900X finesse.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Oh dang! It's official.
> 
> (Just wait until they burn in.)
> I'll see what I can do. Their name is ec-wholesale. Maybe try shooting them out a message, because I'm getting nowhere.(They're being nice, but I don't think they get what I'm saying.)


 
   
  After four hous of listening/burn in, I have already shut off the EQ at 30hz, and reduced to from -4db to -2db at 60hz...EQ -4db at 125hz still in effect for now, so the midbass stays out of the vocals.  These are acting just like the S500's did initially with the low end.  I started with the EQ on the low end with the S500 just the same, and eventually after time, I use no EQ at all with them.  I think the little modd with the material behind the HM5 pads is key for me.  I have no idea what it is, but I tried neoprene, felt and this stuff that I got from a hobby store!
   
  Female vocals on these have never been better for me, Hayley Westernra is a high soprano, and here voice just killed my ears everywhere but these!  Same with my other music with similar pitch!  I just can't believe the stereo imaging, the vocals are just centered in a separate space from the rest of the music.  Chorus backup's are away from the vocalist, in a more separate space, not congested with the main vocalist.  I heard ths on the FXZ200's when I had them!   I am listening to Hayley Westernra sing Shenandoah, and noticed in the last 12 seconds of the track, there are Civil War type military drums playing in the distance.....one drummer more forward than the others, in the right channel. channel.  Normal volume, never heard that is this track, like this, and I have heard the track many many times! 
   
  Have your HM5 pads ready if you have the Somic's.....my daughter is coming home to do her taxes on Monday, so I can post some pictures of the modd, and the Somic's!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question. Could we see a MADDOG EFI82?


 
   
  And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why Dsnuts is the greatest hypeman of all-time.
   
  That is some very, very big-time hype. 
   
  Especially for a headphone you haven't heard yet. xD.
   
  I hope it doesn't disappoint. 
   
   
   
  Anyway, has anyone found more info on the supposed Meelec clones?


----------



## cute

I like the swivels on the cups.....never had single entry cable before, but could be OK if can cover that red plastic!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I am listening to Hayley Westernra sing Shenandoah, and noticed in the last 12 seconds of the track, there are Civil War type military drums playing in the distance.....one drummer more forward than the others, in the right channel. channel.  Normal volume, never heard that is this track, like this, and I have heard the track many many times!


 
  I have an entire list of phenomena like this in my review.
   
  The best thing I can compare it to is going from iBuds to low-end Headfi stuff. That "jump", so to speak, where you hear a bunch of things you've never heard before.
   
  I'm really glad you like them, cute.
   
   
  They get better.


----------



## Zelda

anyone checked the AD900X with the Fiio E10 ?
   
  (PS: btw, i´ll have to sell my CKN50. interested check my sig.)


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I have an entire list of phenomena like this in my review.
> 
> The best thing I can compare it to is going from iBuds to low-end Headfi stuff. That "jump", so to speak, where you hear a bunch of things you've never heard before.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm a little scared about the AD900X arriving on Monday, the package will be shaking  and shivering as it enters my Man Cave, if they see my Somic's they may go over board!  I don't know how the soundstage, 3D effect can be any better on the AD900X.  But these Somic's and female vocals are orgasmic!


----------



## cute

Just listening to my Julienne Taylor 24/96 Studio Masters......and 3D imaging gets better!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> That is the same seller that Dsnuts and DannyBai got their Pro versions from.
> 
> Cash, please remember the needle test or equivalent.  I want to know if those ridges mean that there is a grill there or that is just an ornamental design.
> 
> ...


 
   
  No need for the needle test, they are definately "closed back", I haven't heard an open back since my HD650, but can't remember the effect.  These sound more open than my S500, with a definate more amount of 3D imaging!  Will have the AD900X on Monday for comparison!


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> I'm a little scared about the AD900X arriving on Monday, the package will be shaking  and shivering as it enters my Man Cave, if they see my Somic's they may go over board!  I don't know how the soundstage, 3D effect can be any better on the AD900X.  But these Somic's and female vocals are orgasmic!




Wouldn't that be something? I highly doubt that it would happen, but it'd be a definite ego-boost on my end if it did. XD.

If the AD900Xs are 1/2 as good as Dsnuts has been saying they are, you'll be in for a treat.

Just think of how they'll sound when they burn in.


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> No need for the needle test, they are definately "closed back", I haven't heard an open back since my HD650, but can't remember the effect.  These sound more open than my S500, with a definate more amount of 3D imaging!  Will have the AD900X on Monday for comparison!




Uh, check again? Definite grills on these. Check in the light, and slowly rotate the earcup. Holes all over the place. They are semi-open, for sure.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Uh, check again? Definite grills on these. Check in the light, and slowly rotate the earcup. Holes all over the place. They are semi-open, for sure.


 
   
  Right Cash, I was looking with the naked eye, ahem, and didn't notice, I got the flashlight out and verified, holes all over the place in the center of the grille, kind of a rectangular set about an inch wide.....holy sht they are open back, the ad where I purchased said closed back.  My bad huge, sorry, no wonder the huge soundstage and 3D effect, open sound.......I am now looking for a wet package on Monday, as I can hear my AD900X weeping all the way from Chicago!
   
  This makes the design of the Somic, CCAW voice coils, and vented cups even closer to the AD900X,,,I won't be sleeping well before Monday!  Open back with fantastic bass, how dey do dat!


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  My post above (see the underlined bold faced text) is the one that got this thread's attention back on the Somics.  I am beyond convinced that good drivers and an open back design will make a bass abundant pair of headphones sound right for all genres.  That is the best of all worlds that I have been waiting for and writing about for a few months.
   
  Cute, you got me a little scared with your post below about these Somics not having a grill.  Are you taking revenge on me for pushing you into piracy?  Please, forgive me then.  I was just trying to be supportive of Ghostfit and sfwalcer.  We are all kids here on Head-Fi.org.
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am glad that the grills are there.  That keeps my gut instinct alive.  I will wait for more impressions.  Don't want any muddy sound on my mids or echo and closed back headphones have that.  I would even be willing to stop thirsting for bass if there was no way to get rid of the xtreme bass and muddy sound combination.  But, there is a way.  I feel it.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh boy!  When I said that putting together a good driver and a grill and you were in for a treat, I did not expect for anyone to be driven into sexual stuff.  Now we have a pair of headphones that drives the listener into sex climax.  It beats all I ever saw.  Can you imagine how this is gonna get in a few years when Cash, our wonder boy (or boy wonder) makes all of us some headphones that no other pair can even touch?


----------



## CashNotCredit

alberto01 said:


> Oh boy!  When I said that putting together a good driver and a grill and you were in for a treat, I did not expect for anyone to be driven into sexual stuff.  Now we have a pair of headphones that drives the listener into sex climax.  It beats all I ever saw.  Can you imagine how this is gonna get in a few years when Cash, our wonder boy (or boy wonder) makes all of us some headphones that no other pair can even touch?




Hah. I'm an English Ed. major- drills and soldering guns are not my forte. 

Also, they're not muddy. I don't know if you've heard an AKG K240 Monitor (the old 600 Ohm one), but it sounds a lot like an upgraded version of that, to me (burned in and with 840 pads).

The 840 pads boom up the bass a little bit (I like it, personally), so if you don't like that, the HM5 pads are for you.


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> Right Cash, I was looking with the naked eye, ahem, and didn't notice, I got the flashlight out and verified, holes all over the place in the center of the grille, kind of a rectangular set about an inch wide.....holy sht they are open back, the ad where I purchased said closed back.  My bad huge, sorry, no wonder the huge soundstage and 3D effect, open sound.......I am now looking for a wet package on Monday, as I can hear my AD900X weeping all the way from Chicago!
> 
> This makes the design of the Somic, CCAW voice coils, and vented cups even closer to the AD900X,,,I won't be sleeping well before Monday!  Open back with fantastic bass, how dey do dat!




I made the EXACT same mistake, don't worry.

How does sfwalcer's offer for your S500s sound now?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I made the EXACT same mistake, don't worry.
> 
> How does swfalcer's offer for your S500s sound now?


 
   
  I'm definately going to put one pair of my S500 up for sale next week, but without the pad modds (stock pads incl), cable will be the DHC OCC pure copper wire!
   
  I had quite a few offers for S500 in my for sale for the S400, made a mistake posting the S400 as S500's!
   
  Haven't seen that little rascal SF out here recently!


----------



## CashNotCredit

cute said:


> I'm definately going to put one pair of my S500 up for sale next week, but without the pad modds (stock pads incl), cable will be the DHC OCC pure copper wire!
> 
> I had quite a few offers for S500 in my for sale for the S400, made a mistake posting the S400 as S500's!
> 
> Haven't seen that little rascal SF out here recently!




He's going to have a field day with your Somic impressions, especially with how they compare to the S500.

They still burning in nicely?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> *I'm definately going to put one pair of my S500 up for sale next week, but without the pad modds (stock pads incl), cable will be the DHC OCC pure copper wire!*
> 
> I had quite a few offers for S500 in my for sale for the S400, made a mistake posting the S400 as S500's!
> 
> Haven't seen that little rascal SF out here recently!


 
   
  My ears are burning!

   
  Not gonna let me have 1st dibs on those godly S500s of yours??? T_T LMAO but i probably can't afford that crazy price you're gonna sell it anyways.
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> He's going to have a field day with your Somic impressions, especially with how they compare to the S500.
> 
> They still burning in nicely?


 
   
  ^Somic Smancy I am more interested in cute's statement below.
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Have your HM5 pads ready if you have the Somic's.....*my daughter* *is coming home to do her taxes on Monday, so I can post some pictures of the modd, and the Somic's!*


 
  OMG OMG OMG The real question is, Is your daughter................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



...........finally coming home with that camera of yours so you can FINALLY take pics of your godly modded S500s?!!!...........................................what were you'll thinking i was gonna ask, sheeeesh get your minds right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   
  Hope she doesn't look anything like Honey Boo Boo. LMAO
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Here's a little blast from the past.
> 
> For guys that own the SHE3580.. These are what you guys need to try.. The better housing being a vented design gives a nice little upgrade to your SHE3580. I had no idea Amazon Japan had these.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is why i got 3 pairs of those in black when amazon was selling them "like-new" for $4, kept 2 pairs and gave one to a friend. They are the best iems i have used for running/ exercise period. The comfort and sound is great of course. Now that is a true slickdeal of the century. ATH ADs, pissssh who needs those.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Not gonna let me have 1st dibs on those godly S500s of yours??? T_T LMAO but i probably can't afford that crazy price you're gonna sell it anyways.
> 
> ^Somic Smancy I am more interested in cute's statement below.


 
   
  I knew you were out there trolling, just waiting for your chance.  You want bass, get those Somic's on order!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> I knew you were out there trolling, just waiting for your chance.  You want bass, get those Somic's on order!


 

 Don't worry i am gonna tell my cousins to get both of these somics for dirt cheap when they visit China later this year. Not in any rush since i got too much on my plate as is. Don't want to dethrone my godly S500s just yet, i am not ready to let them go. LoL
   
  Cute you are just a bottomless troll source, i can't help myself when you make it this easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're GOLD my friend. And PICS NOW!!!
   
  edit: But wait, didn't Cash say that these somic MTs are more "neutral" meaning as in a more "balanced" sound siggy??? How does it have more bass than the S500s then?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> My ears are burning!
> 
> 
> Not gonna let me have 1st dibs on those godly S500s of yours??? T_T LMAO but i probably can't afford that crazy price you're gonna sell it anyways.


 
   
  Check the for sale................just listed a S500!


----------



## sfwalcer

^SOLD!!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> Don't worry i am gonna tell my cousins to get both of these somics for dirt cheap when they visit China later this year. Not in any rush since i got too much on my plate as is. Don't want to dethrone my godly S500s just yet, i am not ready to let them go. LoL
> 
> edit: But wait, didn't Cash say that these somic MTs are more "neutral" meaning as in a more "balanced" sound siggy??? How does it have more bass than the S500s then? :confused_face_2:




It doesn't have more bass, but it has some nutso-crazy extension.

Doesn't matter. I won't call them orgasmic or anything weird like that (like some people), but the bass is ama-zuh-zing. They thump a bit with the 840 pads after burn in.

Anyway, I kind of have a theory about these things.

The PROs were created for legitimate studio use, but once they realized that no professionals would buy headphones from them (too hung up on Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Shure, AT and the like), they gave them a crappy red color and decided to market them as a portable to reach a different demographic.

Good business, unlike naming your keyboard company Jizz.


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> ^SOLD!!!




Why buy those when you can buy the thing he sold them for? :wink_face:


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Why buy those when you can buy the thing he sold them for?


 

 I know right, but i just love these S500s too much and want to see what cute's modded set sounds like. But that re-cabled sound difference is probably just all in his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am getting those somic sooner or later regardless, so it's all good.
   
  Great theory Cash, seems like a legit break down.


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> I know right, but i just love these S500s too much and want to see what cute's modded set sounds like. But that re-cabled sound difference is probably just all in his head. :wink_face:
> 
> I am getting those somic sooner or later regardless, so it's all good.
> 
> Great theory Cash, seems like a legit break down.




Sounds good!

It sounds like there are labor shortages in Somicville. I haven't gotten my e-mail replied to (4 days), and sellers are having a hard time obtaining their products for eBay.

Hopefully, they're still around.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> It sounds like there are labor shortages in Somicville. I haven't gotten my e-mail replied to (4 days), and sellers are having a hard time obtaining their products for eBay.
> 
> Hopefully, they're still around.


 

 How can they be short on these somics in China of all places??? Not like these are a really popular "brand name" or has a crazy cult following there. But i could be wrong. Nonetheless there should be stock piles of them unless somic is a crazy small company that is just starting up.
   
  I dunno this entire labor/ stock shortage thing is odd indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not like they are apple or something with the factory suicides/ protests and all. :  (


----------



## CashNotCredit

sfwalcer said:


> How can they be short on these somics in China of all places??? Not like these are a really popular "brand name" or has a crazy cult following there. But i could be wrong. Nonetheless there should be stock piles of them unless somic is a crazy small company that is just starting up.
> 
> I dunno this entire labor/ stock shortage thing is odd indeed. :rolleyes: It's not like they are apple or something with the factory suicides/ protests and all. :  (




I just meant that I hope they stick around as a company and that their well-researched headphones get bought.

If high-level audio doesn't sell, Somic might resort to Beats clones or Hello Kitty headphones. That'd suck, and it's more plausible than you might think.

These phones, yeah, you'll find 'em. 

But what about the EFi-83s? 

Then again, apparently the labor issue was due to trouble keeping up with demand. Maybe that means the 83 (or whatever they call their next headphone) will be better than the 82. Wouldn't that be something?

They can make this for less than $30. Considering R & D costs, transportation costs, and seller mark-up, the actual units are probably under $25 to make, if not, lower.

Imagine what they can do with a $100 headphone. Craziness.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> How can they be short on these somics in China of all places??? Not like these are a really popular "brand name" or has a crazy cult following there. But i could be wrong. Nonetheless there should be stock piles of them unless somic is a crazy small company that is just starting up.
> 
> I dunno this entire labor/ stock shortage thing is odd indeed.
> 
> ...


 
  Similar to the swan speakers as they are always out of stock in American states. 
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I just meant that I hope they stick around as a company and that their well-researched headphones get bought.
> 
> If high-level audio doesn't sell, Somic might resort to Beats clones or Hello Kitty headphones. That'd suck, and it's more plausible than you might think.
> 
> ...


 
  it's cool, I would not worry about it.
  http://www.amazon.cn/Somic-%E7%A1%95%E7%BE%8E%E7%A7%91-EFi82MT-%E5%85%A8%E6%96%B0%E6%94%B9%E7%89%88-%E7%AB%8B%E4%BD%93%E5%A3%B0%E7%9B%91%E5%90%AC%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA-%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BA%E4%B8%AA%E6%80%A7%E5%AE%B6%E5%BA%AD%E5%BD%B1%E9%99%A2/dp/B005DJ70C4
   
  Once the amazon china dilemma has been cracked, most headfiers would love to pay hommage to somics.
   
  At the moment, I am contacting amazon china to see if there is a way goods can be brought to the USA. I want these headphones and swans, I WANT THEM NOW.
   
  Found out it is also out of stock, hahaha.


----------



## CashNotCredit

vlenbo said:


> Similar to the swan speakers as they are always out of stock in American states.
> it's cool, I would not worry about it.
> http://www.amazon.cn/Somic-%E7%A1%95%E7%BE%8E%E7%A7%91-EFi82MT-%E5%85%A8%E6%96%B0%E6%94%B9%E7%89%88-%E7%AB%8B%E4%BD%93%E5%A3%B0%E7%9B%91%E5%90%AC%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA-%E6%90%AD%E5%BB%BA%E4%B8%AA%E6%80%A7%E5%AE%B6%E5%BA%AD%E5%BD%B1%E9%99%A2/dp/B005DJ70C4
> 
> ...




Well done!

Aliexpress seems reliable, but I'd prefer to go through Amazon (familiarity and gift card reasons, mostly.)

Edit: ¥ 168 is about $27. CRAZINESS.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Well done!
> 
> Aliexpress seems reliable, but I'd prefer to go through Amazon (familiarity and gift card reasons, mostly.)
> 
> *Edit: ¥ 168 is about $27. CRAZINESS.*


 
  exactly! check out hivi as well, you can get speakers for $60!!!!! SERIOUSLY, I want both sets. Somic and hivi, the good chinese companies!
   
  Problem is, Amazon China has not given me the response I wanted. They gave me the options of goods I can buy, but I did not get a straight forward. "Is there a method where we could make a roundabout of your policies, amazon?"
   
  Edit: Found out eto.cn is a website that looks fairly legitimate. There does come a price though, compared to other forwarding services (or one to articulate matters) is a $20.00 charge in order to use their service. Add to that a $16.00 charge for shipping and you are done.


----------



## CashNotCredit

vlenbo said:


> exactly! check out hivi as well, you can get speakers for $60!!!!! SERIOUSLY, I want both sets. Somic and hivi, the good chinese companies!
> 
> Problem is, Amazon China has not given me the response I wanted. They gave me the options of goods I can buy, but I did not get a straight forward. "Is there a method where we could make a roundabout of your policies, amazon?"




Is there an Amazon China buying agent?


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Is there an Amazon China buying agent?


 
  Let me scour for one, should be a few minutes, hopefully.
   
  None other than eto.cn. It will be quite a premium to use though. $27 for the headphones + $20 for membership in the site, then an additional $17 for shipping, and that is not counting the $3 of amazon.cn.


----------



## CashNotCredit

vlenbo said:


> exactly! check out hivi as well, you can get speakers for $60!!!!! SERIOUSLY, I want both sets. Somic and hivi, the good chinese companies!
> 
> Problem is, Amazon China has not given me the response I wanted. They gave me the options of goods I can buy, but I did not get a straight forward. "Is there a method where we could make a roundabout of your policies, amazon?"
> 
> Edit: Found out eto.cn is a website that looks fairly legitimate. There does come a price though, compared to other forwarding services (or one to articulate matters) is a $20.00 charge in order to use their service. Add to that a $16.00 charge for shipping and you are done.




Ouch. Sounds like you're better off going through Aliexpress.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Ouch. Sounds like you're better off going through Aliexpress.


 
  Unfortunately, but hopefully there will be one website. At the moment, I'm going on a hiatus for now. Good job for advertising those somics,  I will also purchase them myself and pour out extra hype for the members here. Once you reach a good post number, I can't wait until you get the a description that says "Somic business manager", lol. You deserve it after all. Continue at excelling Cash, been a pleasure in attempting to open an option for the Somics.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Unfortunately, but hopefully there will be one website. At the moment, I'm going on a hiatus for now. Good job for advertising those somics,  I will also purchase them myself and pour out extra hype for the members here. Once you reach a good post number, I can't wait until you get the a description that says "Somic business manager", lol. You deserve it after all. Continue at excelling Cash, been a pleasure in attempting to open an option for the Somics.


 

 I know right? Forget about Biz Man, more like the Somic CEO. LoL
   
  Thanks for that Amazon China link vlenbo, gonna check out the prices there to see what's the lowest.


----------



## CashNotCredit

vlenbo said:


> Unfortunately, but hopefully there will be one website. At the moment, I'm going on a hiatus for now. Good job for advertising those somics,  I will also purchase them myself and pour out extra hype for the members here. Once you reach a good post number, I can't wait until you get the a description that says "Somic business manager", lol. You deserve it after all. Continue at excelling Cash, been a pleasure in attempting to open an option for the Somics.




XD!

Thanks for looking into it. I'll see if any Aliexpress sellers also have eBay accounts. That'd be an easy way to route things.

Hey, Dsnuts! 

Would you mind giving the name of the German designer (and his company) that made these drivers? I wonder if he/they made anything else.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I know right? Forget about Biz Man, more like the Somic CEO. LoL
> 
> Thanks for that Amazon China link vlenbo, gonna check out the prices there to see what's the lowest.


 
  A much better depiction of cash, lol. No problem, for the meantime we can drool over the prices in amazon china with an additional bewilderment!
   
   
   


> Originally Posted by CashNotCredit
> 
> Thanks for looking into it. I'll see if any Aliexpress sellers also have eBay accounts. That'd be an easy way to route things.


 
  Good idea, I was thinking of buyfromtaobao as well, if they allow other chinese websites. Maybe there are still alternatives. Hopefully your idea will work. If not we have backups. Have fun in the headfi world fellas, this year will be elating for the audiophiles.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> XD!
> 
> Thanks for looking into it. I'll see if any Aliexpress sellers also have eBay accounts. That'd be an easy way to route things.
> 
> ...


 

 Don't know if this guy works for a company. He is definitely a scientist and a sound guy. Here is a partial Chinese to english translation of what I read about the design.
   
  Dr.Leibniz devote themselves to the study of the diaphragm synthesis. However, the results are still out brutal, PC, elastomers, PBT, PS, and even metal spray program of film, and so many attempts, not excellent too soft, is difficult standard manufacturing process, the results are not satisfactory. , Dr.Leibniz glass fiber composite, successfully made ​​a few craft standards diaphragm can be said to be the most successful one. When the diaphragm fitted to the test on the headset, the sound seems too dry, the new diaphragm audiovisual sense of space has been difficult to control. At this point the TP4 basically in stagnation.

 A weekend, when wild fun Dr.Leibniz with family, he looked at her daughter folded a rack paper airplane fly rickety, the daughter also this Naoqi the awkward, so I drove up to talk to her daughter said it was because she fold the aircraft two the wing Bohou different, which side of the wing the paper who suffered tide, and softness with the other side is not as affected by the wind is different. "This is what a simple truth, Dr.Leibniz suddenly understand the key of the diaphragm, it is the density, the key is the proportion of materials synthesis. Dr.Leibniz also began wondering how to improve the sound knot like.

 Dr.Leibniz regain the spirit back to the lab after sophisticated calculations and experiments, again and again repeated comparisons, and finally found that about 37% of glass fiber composite woven into the diaphragm (the thickness of each polymer were less than 0.1μm) which, when the unit showed the most excellent acoustic characteristics. High composite technology one hundred multilayer polymer diaphragm financial as thin as onion skin TP4 diaphragm was born


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I looked on ALiexpress. I ordered one from one of their vendors. epacket delivery so I should get it hopefully in a week. Look forward to them for certain.  Seems these drivers are what are golden here. All that online read about how these was tuned by a Dr sound guy from Germany sounds like all that was for real.   Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question. Could we see a MADDOG EFI82?


 
   
  Can you link which vendor has ePacket delivery as an option?


----------



## CashNotCredit

dsnuts said:


> Don't know if this guy works for a company. He is definitely a scientist and a sound guy. Here is a partial Chinese to english translation of what I read about the design.
> 
> Dr.Leibniz devote themselves to the study of the diaphragm synthesis. However, the results are still out brutal, PC, elastomers, PBT, PS, and even metal spray program of film, and so many attempts, not excellent too soft, is difficult standard manufacturing process, the results are not satisfactory. , Dr.Leibniz glass fiber composite, successfully made ​​a few craft standards diaphragm can be said to be the most successful one. When the diaphragm fitted to the test on the headset, the sound seems too dry, the new diaphragm audiovisual sense of space has been difficult to control. At this point the TP4 basically in stagnation.




Does it give a first name? I want to see if he/his company has worked on any other projects.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Can you link which vendor has ePacket delivery as an option?


 
   
  Aliexpress seems to be like an ebay for Chinese vendors. This link has a list of vendors selling through ALiexpress. They ship for free but when you check out you can select a faster shipment is what I did. epacket seems to be the best deal for quicker delivery. I payed about $8 for this service when I checked out.
  http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=Somic+EFI-82+MT
   
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Does it give a first name? I want to see if he/his company has worked on any other projects.


 
  Didn't see the guys first name anywhere. I found that article on the older Somic web site there was a link to a Chinese article how the drivers were made by this guy. The article does not have any info as far as the guys background.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I looked on ALiexpress. I ordered one from one of their vendors. epacket delivery so I should get it hopefully in a week. Look forward to them for certain.  Seems these drivers are what are golden here. All that online read about how these was tuned by a Dr sound guy from Germany sounds like all that was for real.   Could these be the next potential Fostex TRP-50? That is the question. Could we see a MADDOG EFI82?


 
   
  You ended up getting the Pro and the MT versions, or you cancelled the Pro version sale?


----------



## Dsnuts

Initially I got the Pro but the vendor sent me an email saying they didn't have any in stock which was weird. So my choices was. I can wait for them to get some pro models. Shortage of workers was the excuse.. Or I can get a refund. I chose the refund. Reordered the MT version today.


----------



## Zelda

(self bump)
  Quote: 





> anyone checked the AD900X with the Fiio E10 ?
> 
> (PS: btw, i´ll have to sell my CKN50. interested check my sig.)


----------



## CashNotCredit

dsnuts said:


> Initially I got the Pro but the vendor sent me an email saying they didn't have any in stock which was weird. So my choices was. I can wait for them to get some pro models. Shortage of workers was the excuse.. Or I can get a refund. I chose the refund. Reordered the MT version today.




Woot! Woot! 

Have any burn-in methods in mind?


----------



## Omnom

Alright, so I've come into a bit of extra money, and to add to that I've also got my birthday coming up.
  So i got to thinking, why not treat myself to something
  or rather treat my ears to something.
  I'm quite excited about this, but I have no clue where to start!!!!
  I'm on the hunt for some headphones!
   
  I was quite intrigued about the Hifiman HE-400, but I'm not sure whether there may be other value for money headphones out there.
  I kind of need some help in this area, as this could potentially be my first hifi or midfi purchase.
   
  For those with experience, and the time to share there knowledge with me that would be greatly appreciated.
  just a note:
  I love my bass 
   
  Thanks


----------



## devhen

@Omnom, you'll probably get more responses in the recommendations thread:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/529144/full-size-headphone-recommendations-thread-i-e-dont-start-a-new-thread-ask-for-advice-here-please-read-op


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





devhen said:


> @Omnom, you'll probably get more responses in the recommendations thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/529144/full-size-headphone-recommendations-thread-i-e-dont-start-a-new-thread-ask-for-advice-here-please-read-op


 
  Cheers


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aliexpress seems to be like an ebay for Chinese vendors. This link has a list of vendors selling through ALiexpress. They ship for free but when you check out you can select a faster shipment is what I did. epacket seems to be the best deal for quicker delivery. I payed about $8 for this service when I checked out.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=Somic+EFI-82+MT


 
   
  I still can't seem to find any vendors for these that offers ePacket delivery, unless I'm looking for it wrong. Do you have a link to the specific vendor you used?


----------



## Dsnuts

Epacket is offered when you check out. It was for me. There is no option for shipping until you order one I think.
   
   
  I have been burning in my CKN50 and I have them in my ears as I type.. I realized one thing about AT this year...AT does sparkle like no other company. What I mean is. Every AT phone I bought this year has top end sparkle be it the CKS1000, AD900X, ES700, and these are no exception.. Also I am noticing the emphasis on smoothness this year.  All these cans have a smoothness about their sound that is just remarkable and so very much enjoyable. I know with the announcement of the new CKN70 coming out guys are probably going to overlook these earphones but I think they are definitely worthy earphones.. I am definitely looking forward to see how AT is gonna top these on the new CKN70..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Epacket is offered when you check out. It was for me. There is no option for shipping until you order one I think.
> 
> 
> I have been burning in my CKN50 and I have them in my ears as I type.. I realized one thing about AT this year...AT does sparkle like no other company. What I mean is. Every AT phone I bought this year has top end sparkle be it the CKS1000, AD900X, ES700, and these are no exception.. Also I am noticing the emphasis on smoothness this year.  All these cans have a smoothness about their sound that is just remarkable and so very much enjoyable. I know with the announcement of the new CKN70 coming out guys are probably going to overlook these earphones but I think they are definitely worthy earphones.. I am definitely looking forward to see how AT is gonna top these on the new CKN70..


 
   
  The CKN50 is my favorite AT earphone that I've heard thus far, Dsnuts. And I agree about the added smoothness that's been added. I actually put the CKN50 close to the sound of the beautiful TDK IE800 (one of my favorite dynamic universals right now). If only it didn't have that cheap plastically feeling y-cable, it would be even more endearing to me. But the sound for the price is simply outstanding and it runs circles around the CKM-500 (IMO) in sound quality (even before burn in).


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed hearing them now. There is more refinement in these CKN50s. The mids especially has a warmth to it that previous AT phones have lacked.. The CKS1000 is basically this sound with more of everything. Even more forward full mids. More depth and stage. That sparkle is there.. AT is on a roll..Wait till you guys get the AD900X. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

R.I.P. Leroy "Sugarfoot" Bonner, lead singer and lead guitarist for one of the best Funk/Jazz bands ever! >>> The Ohio Players!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Alright, so I've come into a bit of extra money, and to add to that I've also got my birthday coming up.
> So i got to thinking, why not treat myself to something
> or rather treat my ears to something.
> I'm quite excited about this, but I have no clue where to start!!!!
> ...


 
  What's your budget?
  Most of us on this thread know your preferences so it doesn't hurt to get suggestions from here either.  Maybe one of these discoveries you haven't heard will suit your needs and save you some money over spending $400 on the HE400.


----------



## Omnom

dannybai said:


> What's your budget?
> Most of us on this thread know your preferences so it doesn't hurt to get suggestions from here either.  Maybe one of these discoveries you haven't heard will suit your needs and save you some money over spending $400 on the HE400.




Yea, well I don't really wanna have to go over $400 but if I have to and it's well worth the money then I might as well.
Although I was informed that if I were to be getting a decent pair of headphones, because I don't have an amp it wouldn't be worth my time as I would not be getting the most out of them.
I would only be using them on my iPod and my computer, 
Otherwise what would be a good combo of a good amp and headphone under my specified budget?

Thanks for any help given


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Yea, well I don't really wanna have to go over $400 but if I have to and it's well worth the money then I might as well.
> Although I was informed that if I were to be getting a decent pair of headphones, because I don't have an amp it wouldn't be worth my time as I would not be getting the most out of them.
> I would only be using them on my iPod and my computer,
> Otherwise what would be a good combo of a good amp and headphone under my specified budget?
> ...


 
  AD900X+ Little Dot MKII/O2 + ELE Dac?

 They all get a lot of love, but I haven't heard any of them.


----------



## Xprime4

Are the 82mt stock pad that bad? I won't be ordering new pads until i get a chance to listen to them and then if they seems worth the trouble and money i'll be ordering new pads....
   
  Are they just not confortable or they just scrap the sound?
  so what's the best alternative so far?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





xprime4 said:


> Are the 82mt stock pad that bad? I won't be ordering new pads until i get a chance to listen to them and then if they seems worth the trouble and money i'll be ordering new pads....
> 
> Are they just not confortable or they just scrap the sound?
> so what's the best alternative so far?


 
  They're meh comfort-wise and really mess up the sound IMHO.

 They still sound *good* with them, but they sound *great* with another set.

 Pre-burn in, the HM5 pads sound best. Post-burn in, however, I like the 840 pads a bit more.

 It all depends on how you like your bass presented. If you like your bass to be present and authoritative, go 840. If you like it slimmer and less obtrusive, go HM5.

 Either one sounds great to me, but my preferences lean me towards the 840 pads a bit.


----------



## CashNotCredit

The Somic SC317 has the same housing and reported frequency response as the EFi-82 PRO, but a different weight. Odd.

Link


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The Somic SC317 has the same housing and reported frequency response as the EFi-82 PRO, but a different weight. Odd.
> 
> Link


 
  WoW those look pretty nice, has a classy professional look to them. Are those pads leather or pleather??? Cuz i remember the Pro version were leathers supposedly.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The Somic SC317 has the same housing and reported frequency response as the EFi-82 PRO, but a different weight. Odd.
> 
> Link


 
   
  Cash, too bad the Somic's don't have a better high end to go with the low end and the mids, which are very good.  After listening to them for the last day and a half, the bass doesn't seem to be settling down at all.  I still have a need to EQ dowm at 60hz, and expecially at 125hz, pretty big midbass hump there!  Do the highs get any better after time?  The extension cable really degrades the signal as well.  I have a new extension cable coming tommorrow, but I don't think that will improve the highs!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Cash, too bad the Somic's don't have a better high end to go with the low end and the mids, which are very good.  After listening to them for the last day and a half, the bass doesn't seem to be settling down at all.  I still have a need to EQ dowm at 60hz, and expecially at 125hz, pretty big midbass hump there!  Do the highs get any better after time?  The extension cable really degrades the signal as well.  I have a new extension cable coming tommorrow, but I don't think that will improve the highs!


 
  Bassiness hasn't ever been the case on my end (mine have always been a bit mid-centric, until recently), but hey, maybe bad quality control?

 Anyway, you have a few options.
  

 Pad-swap (maybe too much dampening on the back of your HM5 pads?)
 Remove dampening from the phone itself.
 Burn-in the heck out of 'em.
   
  This is very odd, because mine are *not* bass-heavy until the song calls for it. They have much less bass than my HA-S500s.

 The highs are very utilitarian. They get in and get out. If you like sparkle, well...you're not gonna get a whole lot. I don't like sparkle (I'm sensitive to high frequencies), so I'm good with it. If you do, EQ may be necessary.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Bassiness hasn't ever been the case on my end (mine have always been a bit mid-centric, until recently), but hey, maybe bad quality control?
> 
> Anyway, you have a few options.
> 
> ...


 
   
  How did yours sound with the HM5 pads......bass and treble?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> How did yours sound with the HM5 pads......bass and treble?


 
  Bass light and a bit sparkly, if I recall correctly.

 I'd try letting them burn-in a bit.

 Also, mine sound exquisite with the extender. That's not good that it's messing things up that much for you.


----------



## cute

Cash, I tried the HM5 pads with no dampening on the back.......bass is perfect for me now, it is equal to my S500's bass with the HM5 pads and the dampening material behind.  Now the Somic's have the same quantiy bass with my S500, right where I like it.  That improved the high end as well, with better extension and cymbals and high hats are brought out a bit better.  More balanced sound now.  I have found some 88mm round Audio Technica pads on ebay, I am going to give them a try as well......I can be fine with the HM5 pads, nice fit and comfy!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Bass light and a bit sparkly, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I'd try letting them burn-in a bit.
> 
> Also, mine sound exquisite with the extender. That's not good that it's messing things up that much for you.


 
   
  I'm coming out of a quality tube amp, seems there is not as much power/current with the supplied extender.  My Radio Shack extender sounds way better, probably higher gauge wire than the Somic extender.  HP cable on the Somic HP is twice the size of the extender cable on my set!  Is your extender the same diameter as the HP cable?


----------



## eke2k6

Ok, the ELE most definitely has an amp in the chain somewhere. The bloody thing drives my 50 ohm GR07 to deafening levels, at under 30% (!)
   
  Overall, it's good, especially for $19. I'm looking towards an incoming amp before I really judge it, but I'm impressed...
   
  Dsnuts strikes again!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I'm coming out of a quality tube amp, seems there is not as much power/current with the supplied extender.  My Radio Shack extender sounds way better, probably higher gauge wire than the Somic extender.  HP cable on the Somic HP is twice the size of the extender cable on my set!  Is your extender the same diameter as the HP cable?


 
  Mine is a bit thin, but I haven't noticed a difference between using it and not. Maybe yours is terribad, or maybe I'm just oblivious.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok, the ELE most definitely has an amp in the chain somewhere. The bloody thing drives my 50 ohm GR07 to deafening levels, at under 30% (!)
> 
> Overall, it's good, especially for $19. I'm looking towards an incoming amp before I really judge it, but I'm impressed...
> 
> Dsnuts strikes again!


 

 Ya they are a good value for certain..You try out MH1C with them.? You want to talk about synergy..


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya they are a good value for certain..You try out MH1C with them.? You want to talk about synergy..


 
  Will do later tonight


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea for certain. The Ele was made for the MH1C.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Mine is a bit thin, but I haven't noticed a difference between using it and not. Maybe yours is terribad, or maybe I'm just oblivious.


 
   
  Ok......got the pads ironed out.....HM5 pads on the Somic with no other modd, but EQ +2db at 30hz.  The bass is now equal to what I hear on my S500 with HM5 pad mod with dampener behind and O-rings.
   
  So, now it is a toss up with the sound A/B, between my S500, above pad mod and silver/copper hybrid cable........and the Somic.  That is soundstage width, separation/imaging, forward vocals, dead even, with the Somic's maybe a little more air around the instraments.....but the difference is small!
   
  So, I'd say, the Somic's and the Cute modded S500's are a dead heat!  Love the HM5 pads, need to order another pair, I just sold my backup pair of S500 HP's, and giving the buyer HM5 pads with dampening mod and O-rings.  He got an awesome deal for sure!


----------



## sfwalcer

Damn it i am a weak soul!!! I just got a pair of somic MH463s with the turtle beach pads for $55 shipped. Will let you'll know how they sound compared to my MH5 modded S500s.
   
  Curse you cute you didn't offer me such a great deal for those S500s, if i knew you were selling them with your full mod/ w pads and all I would have gotten them in a heartbeat! Oh well.

   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261161130102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Ok......got the pads ironed out.....HM5 pads on the Somic with no other modd, but EQ +2db at 30hz.  The bass is now equal to what I hear on my S500 with HM5 pad mod with dampener behind and O-rings.
> 
> So, now it is a toss up with the sound A/B, between my S500, above pad mod and silver/copper hybrid cable........and the Somic.  That is soundstage width, separation/imaging, forward vocals, dead even, with the Somic's maybe a little more air around the instraments.....but the difference is small!
> 
> So, I'd say, the Somic's and the Cute modded S500's are a dead heat!  Love the HM5 pads, need to order another pair, I just sold my backup pair of S500 HP's, and giving the buyer HM5 pads with dampening mod and O-rings.  He got an awesome deal for sure!


 
  How many hours have the 500s burned in?


 How many hours have the Somics burned in?


 I rest my case.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it i am a weak soul!!! I just got a pair of somic MH463s with the turtle beach pads for $55 shipped. Will let you'll know how they sound compared to my MH5 modded S500s.
> 
> Curse you cute you didn't offer me such a great deal for those S500s, if i knew you were selling them with your full mod/ w pads and all I would have gotten them in a heartbeat! Oh well.
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, those. I saw that offer too. Had to have been a Head-Fier.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> How many hours have the 500s burned in?
> 
> 
> How many hours have the Somics burned in?
> ...


 
   
  Back at ya with the same question!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Back at ya with the same question!


 
  My 500s? 

 A good 200-300 hours. They were my daily driver for a good 3-4 months.

 My Somics?

 80-90 hours. I got them about a month and a half ago.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> How many hours have the 500s burned in?
> 
> 
> How many hours have the Somics burned in?
> ...


 
   
  BURN_IN IS A MYTH!!! Case closed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    
  Quote:


cashnotcredit said:


> *Oh, those.* I saw that offer too. Had to have been a Head-Fier.


 
   
  Are you sure THAT Head-Fier is not you??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Why you make it sound like it is such a bad deal. T_T


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it i am a weak soul!!! I just got a pair of somic MH463s with the turtle beach pads for $55 shipped. Will let you'll know how they sound compared to my MH5 modded S500s.
> 
> Curse you cute you didn't offer me such a great deal for those S500s, if i knew you were selling them with your full mod/ w pads and all I would have gotten them in a heartbeat! Oh well.


 
   
  I didn't know until about an hour ago how the Somic's sound with the HM5 pads minus the dampening material.  Otherwise, I would have loved for you to hear the fully cute modded S500, just to show you that cables do make a difference!  Nobody believes in wire sounding different on these threads.  Guys with replaceable cable on IEM's know about it though!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> I didn't know until about an hour ago how the Somic's sound with the HM5 pads minus the dampening material.  Otherwise, I would have loved for you to hear the fully cute modded S500, just to show you that cables do make a difference!  Nobody believes in wire sounding different on these threads.  Guys with replaceable cable on IEM's know about it though!


 

 I do believe in all that wire mumbo jumbo, why you think i was so interested in buying your sets??? No use crying over spilled milk but.................

   
  Cute's trolling be hurtful!
..............it's not fun anymore.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> BURN_IN IS A MYTH!!! Case closed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's not me. xD! I live on Mars in Michigan.

 Also, I'm of the "burn in is 90% mental" belief, but to each their own. 

 Really, at this point, I'm just trolling cute.

 I think you can appreciate it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> It's not me. xD! I live on Mars in Michigan.
> 
> Also, I'm of the "burn in is 90% mental" belief, but to each their own.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Damn you got me as well, thought you were dead serious with what you said. LoL
  Nicely done!
   
  We are know cute just loves a good trollin'


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> ^


 
   

 That's root beer, right?

 Anyway, a few people from the Somic thread should be getting their hands on the 82 MT soon. I'll see if they'd mind posting impressions here. Also, no word back yet from Somic on the difference between the PRO and the MT.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> My 500s?
> 
> A good 200-300 hours. They were my daily driver for a good 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


 
   
  OK, thanks, by tommorow my Somics with have over 80hrs burn in/listening on them I will check back to see if they are better than my S500's with 200-300 hrs on them.  Hope the Somics change that much over night!  That would be delightful!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I do believe in all that wire mumbo jumbo, why you think i was so interested in buying your sets??? No use crying over spilled milk but.................
> 
> 
> Cute's trolling be hurtful!
> ..............it's not fun anymore.


 
   
  Just get the Somic's put the HM5 pads on, and EQ 30hz up 2db, and you got the same sound as my modded S500's!  So easy even a cave man can do it!  LOL


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> OK, thanks, by tommorow my Somics with have over 80hrs burn in/listening on them I will check back to see if they are better than my S500's with 200-300 hrs on them.  Hope the Somics change that much over night!  That would be delightful!


 
  Our Somics/HA-S500s will have identical hours on them?

 Freaky!

 Here was my basic burn-in progression.

 0-30: Upper-mids prominent and shouty
 (PAD CHANGE TO HM5)
 30-40 hours: Upper-mids still prominent, treble a bit prominent as well
  40-60 hours: treble simmers down
  60-80 hours: Pad change to 840, bass boosts up, upper mids simmer down.

 The bass is getting less boomy, and the treble's getting a bit brighter, but that seems to be more a psychological adjustment than anything.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> That's root beer, right?
> 
> Anyway, a few people from the Somic thread should be getting their hands on the 82 MT soon. I'll see if they'd mind posting impressions here. Also, no word back yet from Somic on the difference between the PRO and the MT.


 
  Pissssh, who drinks root beer nowadayz. That is some bubbly martinellis baby!!! I stay classy meng.

   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Just get the Somic's put the HM5 pads on, and EQ 30hz up 2db, and you got the same sound as my modded S500's!  So easy even a cave man can do it!  LOL


 
   
  Will do Chuck will do. Cuz cavemen like me don't gots the mad re-wiring skills like our ol' crazy Chucky does. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh, who drinks root beer nowadayz. That is some bubbly martinellis baby!!! I stay classy meng.


 
  16 year olds drink root beer nowadayz. XD

 Edit: Broke 16 year olds don't know what Martinelli's is. xD


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> 16 year olds drink root beer nowadayz. XD
> 
> Edit: Broke 16 year olds don't know what Martinelli's is. xD


 
  Damn it Cash you're making me thirsty now!!! More thirsty than cutes trolling with those promised pics of his modded S500s. DAT THIRST IS REAL! He better deliver on the goods since his daughter is back with his precious camera and all. If not, oh boi!!! Sf is gonna explode.

   
  Edit: On man you are missing out, it will make your head explode like psy ducks it's so great.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it Cash you're making me thirsty now!!! More thirsty than cutes trolling with those promised pics of his modded S500s. DAT THIRST IS REAL! He better deliver on the goods since his daughter is back with his precious camera and all. If not, oh boi!!! Sf is gonna explode.


 
  Thirsty in the literal sense, or thirsty in the Kanye-West-Mercy sort of way?

 Also, am I the only person who is *really* looking forward to Dsnuts impressions of these EFis or what?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Thirsty in the literal sense, or thirsty in the Kanye-West-Mercy sort of way?
> 
> Also, am I the only person who is *really* looking forward to Dsnuts impressions of these EFis or what?


 

 Thirsty as in waiting for Lupe's Lasers album to drop thirsty. LMAO
   

   
..................................................Dat loopy is horrible to his fans. T_T
   
  edit: Yeppp so am i, i really want to see how those MH463 fully open backs stack up to that new ATH ADs of his.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Thirsty as in waiting for Lupe's Lasers album to drop thirsty. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ouch. Buzzkill on being that thirsty for Lasers. Hopefully the new album quenched a bit better.

 Anyway, does anyone have any experience with Awei IEMs? They give frequency response graphs on their website, something that I find pretty gutsy for a $10 IEM manufacturer to do.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn it Cash you're making me thirsty now!!! More thirsty than cutes trolling with those promised pics of his modded S500s. DAT THIRST IS REAL! He better deliver on the goods since his daughter is back with his precious camera and all. If not, oh boi!!! Sf is gonna explode.


 
   
  Ice storm, camera not coming!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Ice storm, camera not coming!


 

  Someone get SF a Double Gulp, because he's gonna be *THIRSTY*.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





cute said:


> Cash, I tried the HM5 pads with no dampening on the back.......bass is perfect for me now, it is equal to my S500's bass with the HM5 pads and the dampening material behind.  Now the Somic's have the same quantiy bass with my S500, right where I like it.  That improved the high end as
> well, with better extension and cymbals and high hats are brought out a bit better.  More balanced sound now.  I have found some 88mm round Audio Technica pads on ebay, I am going to give them a try as well......I can be fine with the HM5 pads, nice fit and comfy!


 
   
  Please let us know how you like these round 88mm AT pads. I just received my Somic and don't much like the stock pads. Thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ you for serious cute???

   
  Sigh!!! Life is not worth living anymore. : '(


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Damn it i am a weak soul!!! I just got a pair of somic MH463s with the turtle beach pads for $55 shipped. Will let you'll know how they sound compared to my MH5 modded S500s.
> 
> Curse you cute you didn't offer me such a great deal for those S500s, if i knew you were selling them with your full mod/ w pads and all I would have gotten them in a LOL




I see that my other half is equally as weak to the dsnuts/cash allure lol! So you opted try out the open set. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I see that my other half is equally as weak to the dsnuts/cash allure lol! So you opted try out the open set. Looking forward to your impressions!


 
  By the way, Wayne, isn't your primary reasoning for not getting the EFi now irrelevant since they've been proven to be semi-open? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Kidding!)


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I see that my other half is equally as weak to the dsnuts/cash allure lol! So you opted try out the open set. Looking forward to your impressions!


 
   
  Not even, i just succumbed to my own cursed curiosity. You are still the weaker half, WAYNE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> By the way, Wayne, isn't your primary reasoning for not getting the EFi now irrelevant since they've been proven to be semi-open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's official, Cash is the new Ds but with more trollin' tendencies. We need to fear for our dear lives.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> It's official, Cash is the new Ds but with more trollin' tendencies. We need to fear for our dear _wallets_.


 
  FTFY.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> FTFY.


 
  haha, thanks for that mate! You'll knew what i meant. But it's head-fi after all, they were warned when they signed that dotted line for that forum account, you know how the slogan goes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...............................................


----------



## CashNotCredit

With my "new Nuts" status, I think I should hype some more. xD.

 One thing I *love* about the EFi 82 MT, one that I haven't mentioned yet, is how well their signature works with all genres of music.

 I can get head-shaking bass in hip-hop and electronica (in songs that call for it), then switch up and listen to Mumford and Sons (folk) and Il Volo (opera, minus the fat ladies) or Esperanza Spalding (jazz) and have it sound just as good. I honestly don't know how these things do it.
 I think that this is the effect of having very little bass-roll off. Whatever it is, I like it!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> By the way, Wayne, isn't your primary reasoning for not getting the EFi now irrelevant since they've been proven to be semi-open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKHoMi-U8g4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
  Does this count as cyberbullying? Maybe so.

 Remember Head-Fi's #1 motto (well, it should be at least): Resistance is futile!


----------



## sfwalcer

For those that want those Somic MTs looks like they are back in stock on ebay.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Somic-EFI-82MT-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphone-for-Computer-Laptop-DJ-headsets-/221183006919?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item337f88d8c7


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For those that want those Somic MTs looks like they are back in stock on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Somic-EFI-82MT-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphone-for-Computer-Laptop-DJ-headsets-/221183006919?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item337f88d8c7


 
  how much is the shipping fee? it doesnt appear


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zelda said:


> how much is the shipping fee? it doesnt appear


 
  FREE!!!
   
   "Shipping:
  FREE   ePacket delivery from China   |    See details      See details about international shipping here.    



    
    Item location:
  SHENZHEN, China



    
    Ships to:
  United States, Europe, Canada, Australia, Japan See exclusions "


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> FREE!!!
> 
> "Shipping:
> FREE   ePacket delivery from China   |    See details      See details about international shipping here.
> ...


 
   
  SF is gonna buy three pair......just in case!


----------



## PeterDLai

The eBay seller raised the price by about $6 since I last checked an hour ago... probably saw this thread.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> FREE!!!
> 
> "Shipping:
> FREE   ePacket delivery from China   |    See details      See details about international shipping here.
> ...


 
   
  Yes free shipping! And I can vouch for this seller. I purchased the Somics on 1/15/2013 and received them on 1/23/2013, very quick indeed. But yes, the price has gone up...


----------



## NinjaCat

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Ok, the ELE most definitely has an amp in the chain somewhere. The bloody thing drives my 50 ohm GR07 to deafening levels, at under 30% (!)
> 
> Overall, it's good, especially for $19. I'm looking towards an incoming amp before I really judge it, but I'm impressed...
> 
> Dsnuts strikes again!


 
   
  I'm using the EFI-82MTs with it and while being a 64 Ohm headphone some songs I have to lower the volume to 10% because it gets really loud.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Huge props to gibosi for getting this whole eBay thing sorted out! 

 Now that they're back on eBay, people don't really have much of an excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NinjaCat, how do they sound with the ELE DAC?


----------



## eke2k6

ninjacat said:


> I'm using the EFI-82MTs with it and while being a 64 Ohm headphone some songs I have to lower the volume to 10% because it gets really loud.




They're strange thing though is that my 250 ohm DT880 sounds really weak from it, even at 100%


----------



## MrEleventy

It's odd, straight out of the ELE, I can do around 15-20 with my m80s at work. Same set up same tracks but different computer, I can only take around 10 at home.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> FREE!!!
> 
> "Shipping:
> FREE   ePacket delivery from China   |    See details      See details about international shipping here.
> ...


 
  thanks! i´m in exclusions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and price went up....
  cheaper on taobao


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Did anyone ever find out if the Pro version of the EFi-82 is pretty much the same thing as the MT? That SC317 looks exactly like the Pro model and I wonder if it might have the same drivers. It does seem like the plugs are slightly different and, of course, the earpads.

I find the red colour terribly garish, so not so keen on MT.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Shipping to: United States, Europe, Canada, Australia, Japan
 Excludes: Africa, Asia, Middle East, North America, Southeast Asia, South America, Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Republic of, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Gibraltar, Greece, Guernsey, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Jersey, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Malta, Moldova, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, San Marino, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Svalbard and Jan Mayen, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, Vatican City State, American Samoa, Cook Islands, Fiji, French Polynesia, Guam, Kiribati, Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Tonga, Tuvalu, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futuna, Western Samoa
  

   
   
  Well that's a bit confusing.

 So they ship to the United States and Canada, but they don't ship to North America.

 And they ship to Japan, but not Asia.

 And they ship to Europe, but exclude almost every European nation.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Did anyone ever find out if the Pro version of the EFi-82 is pretty much the same thing as the MT? That SC317 looks exactly like the Pro model and I wonder if it might have the same drivers. It does seem like the plugs are slightly different and, of course, the earpads.
> 
> I find the red colour terribly garish, so not so keen on MT.


 
  I e-mailed Somic asking about it, but got no response.
   
  Customer support is not their forte.


----------



## MrEleventy

Argg. So tempted to get the EFi-82s... but I just got the MH463s. I mainly picked the MH463s over the EFi because I thought the EFi-82s were closed and I was looking for an open pair. Now you guys are telling me that they're semi-open. !_! 
   
  Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Did anyone ever find out if the Pro version of the EFi-82 is pretty much the same thing as the MT? That SC317 looks exactly like the Pro model and I wonder if it might have the same drivers. It does seem like the plugs are slightly different and, of course, the earpads.
> 
> I find the red colour terribly garish, so not so keen on MT.


 
   
  Cash recommends changing the pads anyways so most of the red will be gone, just the cable & headband padding. Come on... you know you want to buy it....


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Argg. So tempted to get the EFi-82s... but I just got the MH463s. I mainly picked the MH463s over the EFi because I thought the EFi-82s were closed and I was looking for an open pair. Now you guys are telling me that they're semi-open. !_!
> 
> 
> Cash recommends changing the pads anyways so most of the red will be gone, just the cable & headband padding. Come on... you know you want to buy it....


 
  It's semi-open, so it's not like you'll be taking it outside much, anyway.

 Besides, you can't see them when they're on your head!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

But I don't wanna replace the cable and it's uuuugly . 

I might need to wait a while for our currency to stop being so pathetic. I might be waiting quite a while...

I can't buy from eBay due to those guys not shipping to, well, most of the world.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> But I don't wanna replace the cable and it's uuuugly .
> 
> I might need to wait a while for our currency to stop being so pathetic. I might be waiting quite a while...
> 
> I can't buy from eBay due to those guys not shipping to, well, most of the world.


 
  They're like the Snuggie of the headphone world. I wouldn't be caught dead with it in public, but at home when no one' around, it's basically the best thing ever.

 Does Aliexpress ship to you?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Haha, true enough. I'd still love to know... Perhaps the drivers are tuned differently or something. It's a bit odd to give them a completely different model number if the difference is only cosmetic.

Aliexpress does ship to me, but I do have cash problems at the moment so I'm going to wait a little. Also, I'm trying to force myself to save up for an awesome pair of IEMs.

Perhaps if I sell my S500s, I can look into the Somics. I just can't tolerate the treble of those anymore and these sound like then take what's good about the S500 and remove that grating treble.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Haha, true enough. I'd still love to know... Perhaps the drivers are tuned differently or something. It's a bit odd to give them a completely different model number if the difference is only cosmetic.
> 
> Aliexpress does ship to me, *but I do have cash problems at the moment* so I'm going to wait a little. Also, I'm trying to force myself to save up for an awesome pair of IEMs.
> 
> Perhaps if I sell my S500s, I can look into the Somics. I just can't tolerate the treble of those anymore and these sound like then *take what's good about the S500 and remove that grating treble.*


 
  And there you have the Somic EFi-82 MT. 

 I've said it once and I've said it again.

 They're what happens when you take the HA-S500 and remove everything people don't like about it (over-the-top bass, grating treble, no soundstage, on-ear design).
   
   
  I think that the EFi-82 PRO was marketed towards audio enthusiasts and engineers, but since most enthusiasts and engineers are listening to more established brands, they remarketed it as a flashy portable set to target your typical consumers. I could see them adding a bit of dampening to give it a more consumer-oriented sound, but I'd doubt they'd rehash the drivers (that'd cost a *lot* of money).

 And you have Cash problems? You have a problem with me? I thought we were cool!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Haha! No problems with you . Just a recent financial... mmm... sinkhole. 

I am definitely keeping a beady eye on these (alongside the exchange rate). And if I sell the S500s, I'll be able to afford them for sure.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Haha! No problems with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Best of luck through all of that! Financial crap is never fun.

 If you don't like the 500s (and that treble is very overbearing, I agree.), selling them might not be a bad option. I know I stopped using mine as soon as I got these.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> And there you have the Somic EFi-82 MT.
> 
> I've said it once and I've said it again.
> 
> ...


 
  S500, over the top bass, grating treble, no soundstage, on ear design.....I don't have any of that with my modds!
   
  I'll say it again, my modded S500's, HM5 pads with dampening, O-rings, silver copper hybrid cable is still better than the Somic's. HM5 pads.  Soundstage on the S500 is the same as the Somic's, but the S500 has more detail and air around instraments, same imaging as the Somic's, bass is equal on both.  The Somic's win vocals being a bit better with them being more center focused in their separate space.  Like them both though......but I don't think more burn in, listening will bring me more detail and highs than what they have right now, with the Somic's.  Consider my gears are way ahead of what most of headfi will be using for source!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I replaced the pads, but I can't spend extra money on cables and stuff. But it isn't exactly a fair comparison either, is it? Tweak out the Somics and they may well be better. But Somic vs JVC stock is a fairer comparison. 

I'm just so very sensitive to the treble on the s500 that I can't listen for very long. I can't say I especially care about soundstage because I like to feel like I am on the stage rather than in the audience . Improved vocals would also be great. I think the s500 are awesome for electronic music, but they just hurt my ears with music that's more to my taste.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> S500, over the top bass, grating treble, no soundstage, on ear design.....I don't have any of that with my modds!
> 
> I'll say it again, my modded S500's, HM5 pads with dampening, O-rings, silver copper hybrid cable is still better than the Somic's. HM5 pads.  Soundstage on the S500 is the same as the Somic's, but the S500 has more detail and air around instraments, same imaging as the Somic's, bass is equal on both.  The Somic's win vocals being a bit better with them being more center focused in their separate space.  Like them both though......but I don't think more burn in, listening will bring me more detail and highs than what they have right now, with the Somic's.  Consider my gears are way ahead of what most of headfi will be using for source!


 
  OK, first it was *orgasmic*...now this?

 Make up my mind, cute. XD


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> OK, first it was *orgasmic*...now this?
> 
> Make up my mind, cute. XD


 
   
  Out of context, female vocals on the Somic's "orgasmic", yes. not the Somic in general though, I said in my post the Somic's were better than the S500 vocals.......female vocats on the Somic's, what I said stands!  No mind to make up, said what I said and sticking to it!  You couldn't possibly hear what I hear with your source in comparison though!  Your S500's are stock?  No match for my S500!
   
  Despite that, I like the Somic's!  If I could upgrade the crappy red cable, my impressions might change!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Out of context, female vocals on the Somic's "orgasmic", yes. not the Somic in general though, I said in my post the Somic's were better than the S500 vocals.......female vocats on the Somic's, what I said stands!  No mind to make up, said what I said and sticking to it!  *You couldn't possibly hear what I hear with your source in comparison though!*  Your S500's are stock?  No match for my S500!
> 
> Despite that, I like the Somic's!  If I could upgrade the crappy red cable, my impressions might change!


 


 I take it you're not noticing any differences in burn-in?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I take it you're not noticing any differences in burn-in?


 
   
  I believe in burn in yes, but remember I started listening to the Somic's with modded HM5 pads, until yesterday when I removed the mods.  They were much better without the dampening......so can't really speak on burn in changes.  The bass on the Somic's was much better, tighter, less boomy than the S500's initially.  I think it is the bass on the S500 that goes through the most change with burn in.  I changed the cable on the S500 about a month after I got them, but the new cable requires burn in as well, the tip and ring use pure silver wire, and the returns use copper.  It is the silver wire that needs about 200hrs to fully break in.  I am not yeat at 100hrs on the Somic's so they may undergo some sublte changes with more time, but I really don't expect much change in the highs.  If I changes wire on the Somic's to the same silver and copper hybrid I have on my S500, I would certainly look for them to have increased detail, such as the S500.  Understand, that I am not comparing any stock S500 to the Somic's.  I sold my backup pair of S500 yesterday, with just copper wire, and I put the stock pads on them for shipping.......no comparison there at all, the Somic's win in that comparison, all round.  Look at comparisons I am making and don't be so offended about your Somic's and my S500 current pair, not a fair comparison there at all.  The real test is coming, my AD900X will be here in the next couple of hours.......let the games begin!
   
  Oh, time for a break, the postman is at the door!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna post a pic out of box cus Cute don't believe in having a camera on hand for them moments.


----------



## burrrcub

Anyway to have a stronger clamp on the 900x?  I feel like it keeps sliding down when I'm wearing it. The two anchors on top doesn't offer much resistance.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> I believe in burn in yes, but remember I started listening to the Somic's with modded HM5 pads, until yesterday when I removed the mods.  They were much better without the dampening......so can't really speak on burn in changes.  The bass on the Somic's was much better, tighter, less boomy than the S500's initially.  I think it is the bass on the S500 that goes through the most change with burn in.  I changed the cable on the S500 about a month after I got them, but the new cable requires burn in as well, the tip and ring use pure silver wire, and the returns use copper.  It is the silver wire that needs about 200hrs to fully break in.  I am not yeat at 100hrs on the Somic's so they may undergo some sublte changes with more time, but I really don't expect much change in the highs.  If I changes wire on the Somic's to the same silver and copper hybrid I have on my S500, I would certainly look for them to have increased detail, such as the S500.  Understand, that I am not comparing any stock S500 to the Somic's.  I sold my backup pair of S500 yesterday, with just copper wire, and I put the stock pads on them for shipping.......no comparison there at all, the Somic's win in that comparison, all round.  Look at comparisons I am making and don't be so offended about your Somic's and my S500 current pair, not a fair comparison there at all.  The real test is coming, my AD900X will be here in the next couple of hours.......let the games begin!
> 
> Oh, time for a break, the postman is at the door!


 
  You do realize that I'm seriously joking about 90% of this stuff and giving you total crap for using the word "orgasmic" to describe a headphone. Seriously. Orgasmic. 



 Orgasmic.

 Reminds me of a time that I called the 1/4 inch jack of the AKG K240M "sexy" very loudly in a crowded diner. 

  I bet your cute-modded HA-S500s are freaking amazuh-zing, so it's an honor that they're even in the same league.

 Heck, even being better than the stock HA-S500s is quite a feat.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Anyway to have a stronger clamp on the 900x?  I feel like it keeps sliding down when I'm wearing it. The two anchors on top doesn't offer much resistance.


 

 Ya you can bend the top band inward. Gotta be careful though but I seen some posts of guys doing that.. Or you can always wear a cap or something that will make your noggin a bit bigger.


----------



## Dsnuts

For the guys that are getting the AD900X.  The most changes happen in 24 hours of burn in. You will get a more improved version of what you hear out of box with an overnight burn in. Then the sound smooths out much more so with a longer burn in period after that. But even on open box you should be able to hear that air that stage..It only gets better and better from that point on. I have around 200 hours of burn in on my pair. These cans will always be a part of my line up. Even if I move onto higher end cans. There is nothing like these cans.


----------



## cute

Got the AD900X out of the box.......................................and...............................................
   
  Love the sound of the "open back", giving an initial run of my 40 or so test tracks, for the different parts of the sound spectrum!
   
  Did I say I love the sound of the "open back"?  Hell yeah I do.....biggest sound stage that I have heard, so far!  Amazing!
   
  Pros:  Soundstage, Comfort .....................................They do remind me of the ATH sound of my modded ATH-W1000X, A2000X and DHC cable upgrade on those!  But I sold those when I got the S5500's and modded them!
   
  What I am hearing initially, very first impressions, "where is the meat on them bones"?  Very lacking in low end and dynamics, instraments don't sound real good to me right now with these.  Vocals OK, but I was expecting a more real natural sound.  I had to EQ up +6DB at 30hz, +4db at 60hz, and +4db at 125hz, just to get the low end comparable to my S500 and my Somic's, I don't EQ anything above that.....but they could sure use more weight all around for my taste.  Maybe that will come with more burn in, they do sound super smooth.  Even compared to the Somic's out of box, I think these things could be called Somic Lite right now.  The Somic has more weight all round, and sounds way more natural.  Other than the soundstage, I am not awestruck with the sound at this juncture, will see what happens over the next week and some burn in.  I don't know how more burn in will bring more weight to the sound....more than +4db on the low end would be a lot of ground to make up, and I would have to hear less of the artificial type sound I am hearing right now!  Don't think a cable upgrade here will be the answer to what they need.  I think AD2000X drivers with the 7N OCC pure copper voice coils would bring the weight that the AD900X needs.  But they are probably very good for their price range!  I have alot of music with varying background instraments that are just not natural sounding, and I need more texture in the vocals!  They sound very laid back to these ears!
   
  Just giving my opinion here......many of the current AD900X owners will most likely disagree, I'm fine with that......we all hear differently!


----------



## Dsnuts

You have good hearing so I expected a luke warm initial impression. Believe it or not. They don't impress on open box. It is what happens after burn in that will astound..
   
  The sound is compressed on open box. At least that is what I initially heard. So that is why they sound kinda awkward at first.. Let it burn in for the rest of the day and then try them out later... Ghost mentioned the same thing too. Noting really crazy from open box...It does show you why we all love em though soon enough.  Like I mentioned the biggest changes happen within 24 hours so give it that much and the compressed sound folds out like a open fan. It is quite exciting once you hear that open up. It might happen later today even. The bass does become much more fuller too. Burn them and hear them. You will see.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> Got the AD900X out of the box.......................................and...............................................
> 
> Just giving my opinion here......many of the current AD900X owners will most likely disagree, I'm fine with that......we all hear differently!


 
   
  I'll be more interested in your impressions after some burn in! Get them burning!!


----------



## cute

The thing I would need most here is realism, natural sound..........sound stage is right there!  I so have some very nice wire waiting, pure silver with 1% gold for tip and ring, and high purity 7N OCC cryoed copper wire for the returns......I have no problem converting them to double entry, and with separate grounds on each side, that may make a difference as well.  They sure have the ATH house sound I remember in my modded W1000X, I recall they lacked some weight to the notes, and were bass lite as well, even with the driver upgrade, and cable upgrade!  I am hearing the vocals forward, where I like them, just wanting to hear more texture there, especially male vocals.  I may try to put some of my dampening material behind the pads, with a hole large enough not to block the drivers in any way. 
   
  So for now, back to listening to the Somic's, with the AD900X on burn in.  They don't sound like they need a lot of hard hitting "drum and bass" for burn in.......


----------



## Dsnuts

They do. It is drum n bass they need. Will help punch out them drivers. They will be absolutely loud too but will be worth the effort of burining them in. Believe me these change more than any other can you have ever heard. Give them the louder volume drum n bass treatment. You will see soon enough.
   
  Right now what your hearing is a compressed version of that sound..So very unnatural sounding. Lol. But all that will change..Very soon.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They do. It is drum n bass they need. Will help punch out them drivers. They will be absolutely loud too but will be worth the effort of burining them in. Believe me these change more than any other can you have ever heard. Give them the louder volume drum n bass treatment. You will see soon enough.
> 
> Right now what your hearing is a compressed version of that sound..So very unnatural sounding. Lol. But all that will change..Very soon.


 
   
  I'm sure that this has been asked 1000 times, but is there a place to get some good drum n bass burn in tracks?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Anyway to have a stronger clamp on the 900x?  I feel like it keeps sliding down when I'm wearing it. The two anchors on top doesn't offer much resistance.


 
   
  My W1000X had metal on the headband that could be bent.....the AD900X is plastic!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm sure that this has been asked 1000 times, but is there a place to get some good drum n bass burn in tracks?


 
   
  You can use bassdrive on the OPost of the HA-S500 thread.
   
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> My W1000X had metal on the headband that could be bent.....the AD900X is plastic!


 
   The inner rods will bend. I think it is of some type of light metal. The outer sleeve is plastic.


----------



## cute

Back with the my S500, listening to the same track i had just heard with the AD900X.  Not a fair comparison because of burn in time, but my S500 are very close in soundstage width to the AD900X......but the S500 has the beautiful tone of femate vocals that I am used to, and that I also hear in the Somic's.  That is part of my preferred sound sig!  Listening to Patricia Barber, "Touch of Trash", that has alot of those unique background sounds, very good track for cymbals and high hats, as well as other detail!
   
  Somic's don't sound as open as the AD900X, nor my S500, right now!  The soundstage is taller on the AD900X and my S500 vs the Somic's!


----------



## Dsnuts

Recent post on the ADXXX thread.
   

 doco





  
 *online*
 
 57 Posts. Joined 8/2011
    my ad900x arrived 2 days ago and it's exactly as what has been said already about these headphones. these DO need a burn in as the sound was very congested and the instruments were jam-packed together with no clarity almost when i first listened to them out of the box. i believe the headphone is still opening up as well as time goes on while i'm burning them in. currently running the headphones off the xonar stx stock, and i like what i hear. i tried it with the asgard + odac out of curosity but the sound didn't quite sit right with me.
   
  and also these headphones are SERIOUSLY comfortable. you can really wear these headphones for hours on end.


----------



## Dsnuts

Believe me the end results after much needed burn in and these will sound completely different..AT definitely didn't do any type of factory burn in on these.. Perhaps cutting corners in production to keep cost a bit lower. But once they open up. It will be a game changer.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can use bassdrive on the OPost of the HA-S500 thread.
> 
> 
> The inner rods will bend. I think it is of some type of light metal. The outer sleeve is plastic.


 
   
  Maybe plastic with a small metal core, I agree after looking a little closer.......I would feel better now about trying to bend them some.  The instruction for bending the higher end metal headbands, I think the W5000 thread......a search may find the pictures!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Believe me the end results after much needed burn in and these will sound completely different..AT definitely didn't do any type of factory burn in on these.. Perhaps cutting corners in production to keep cost a bit lower. But once they open up. It will be a game changer.


 
   
  Going in to watch Tiger clean up the Golf tourney, extended into today!   These will be on heavy burn in meantime, I use drum solo, heavy bass guitar solo, and organ pedal solo that cranks out the air.....worked in the past!  I will give them that for a couple hours, and overnight!  How does the bass compare with the S500 vs AD900X in quantity and extension?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the bass end of the HA-S500 is better textured and extend a bit lower. But. The bass end of the AD900X is very satisfactory. One of the issues of the older AD900 was the lack of bass. Same with the A900.. Both the A900X and these new AD900X now includes a full bass end...
   
  These cans are not aimed at big bass. It has very nice tight punchy  bass to compliment the sound.. It is their overall sound that will surprise once burn in is done.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wait till you hear some Rock guitar on these cans. It will make you poo a little.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can use bassdrive on the OPost of the HA-S500 thread.


 
   
  Thanks! There are also quite a few "bassdrive" tunes on soundcloud.
   
  And here you can download the bassdrive tunes for $2.50 each. I'm going to choose one of them to get onto my "burn-in mp3 player".


----------



## Dsnuts

I little update on my ES700.. Those sound freakishly great too.. It was using the same pleather pads that we used on the HA-S500 thread but because these have a bit more clamp with them shallow cups kinda drove home those pads on the ear making them uncomfy.. Happened to have my WS55 with me with a bit larger pads on them. Threw them on there and now they have 5X the comfort level. Might have loosened them up a bit too much now. But the sound is not only crazy but the comfort now is too.. I have cute to thank for that. Mr pad swapper.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I little update on my ES700.. Those sound freakishly great too.. It was using the same pleather pads that we used on the HA-S500 thread but because these have a bit more clamp with them shallow cups kinda drove home those pads on the ear making them uncomfy.. Happened to have my WS55 with me with a bit larger pads on them. Threw them on there and now they have 5X the comfort level. Might have loosened them up a bit too much now. But the sound is not only crazy but the comfort now is too.. I have cute to thank for that. Mr pad swapper.


 
  Kinda like roll them doughnuts Ds!  LOL


----------



## cute

Right now with the AD900X back on.......piano notes are not telling me they are from a real piano, Billy Bragg & Wilco, "California Stars", "Mermaid Avenue", and violins are not convicing me they are violins, Loreena McKinnet, "Santiago", "Nights From The Alhambra", which was recorded live!  Soundstage is doing it, but something takes away the presentation and mastering that is there with the AD900X...............burn in continuing!  Lots of little details like that need to be a whole lot better!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Right now with the AD900X back on.......piano notes are not telling me they are from a real piano, Billy Bragg & Wilco, "California Stars", "Mermaid Avenue", and violins are not convicing me they are violins, Loreena McKinnet, "Santiago", "Nights From The Alhambra", which was recorded live!  Soundstage is doing it, but something takes away the presentation and mastering that is there with the AD900X...............burn in continuing!  Lots of little details like that need to be a whole lot better!


 
  Dang, cute!

 You definitely have high standards about this stuff!


----------



## sfwalcer

Welp, seems like there are some real interesting developments. But man that ebay somic seller suck!!! To raise the price like that is pretty uncalled for. 
   
  Yeah like Ds said Cash, cute is a sound freak so you know how they roll. Never satisfied!!! Hey Cute make sure you sell me your fully modded set of S500s 1st if you plan on doing it, you and doc are the worse. Can't ever material any deals with you two it seems. So keep trollin' him Cash, I mean playing him like a violin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hmmm, looks like pirate week is officially over since the fearless leader has walked the plank and fell into the abyss of DARKNESS! 

   
  Back to my old sexy boxy self!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp, seems like there are some real interesting developments. (1.) But man that ebay somic seller suck!!! To raise the price like that is pretty uncalled for.
> 
> Yeah like Ds said Cash, cute is a sound freak so you know how they roll. Never satisfied!!! Hey Cute make sure you sell me your fully modded set of S500s 1st if you plan on doing it, you and doc are the worse. Can't ever material any deals with you two it seems. (2.) So keep trollin' him Cash, I mean playing him like a violin.


 
  1.) Raising prices in accordance with an increase in demand? How dare they!

 Kidding, kidding. That is a bit uncool to raise prices like that. At the $50 mark, there's a lot more competition than the $37 mark. Money's tight, and they might have lost a purchase or two for doing that.

 2.) *LOL! *That violin sure was trying to convince him, but I don't think he believes the poor thing.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> 1.) Raising prices in accordance with an increase in demand? How dare they!
> 
> Kidding, kidding. That is a bit uncool to raise prices like that. At the $50 mark, there's a lot more competition than the $37 mark. Money's tight, and they might have lost a purchase or two for doing that.
> 
> 2.) *LOL! *That violin sure was trying to convince him, but I don't think he believes the poor thing.


 

 Price is $44 with free shipping from China, didn't think that was unreasonable. Granted, not $37, but not $50 either.

 At $44, worth a jump on the hype train...


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Price is $44 with free shipping from China, didn't think that was unreasonable. Granted, not $37, but not $50 either.
> 
> At $44, worth a jump on the hype train...


 
  I'd plop a good $150 on them, easily.

 Excellent sound in a not-so-excellent package. 

 The good news is that you can't see them when they're on your head.

 The bad news is that other people can.

 But when they sound this nice, I really stop caring.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I'd plop a good $150 on them, easily.
> 
> Excellent sound in a not-so-excellent package.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, looking forward to hearing them, silly as they may look, can't wait for the wife's comments....
   
  Too many headphones lately, burning in new pair of AD900x, just got them in the mail, XBA-30'S, IE800's, ECMA600's, and CKS1000.
  Amazon Japan pricing and Tenso combo are deadly... and if you wait on your Tenso orders, to combine and save some money, you really get quite a package when it arrives


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Price is $44 with free shipping from China, didn't think that was unreasonable. Granted, not $37, but not $50 either.
> 
> At $44, worth a jump on the hype train...


 
  Yeah but still it was like $36 before the hype train, and it was like $39 last night so just over night it suddenly jumped up to $44, i mean c'mon make up your mind on the price seller. If you want to milk it milk it without being so obvious. I can understand this jump in price if it is over the course of a week but just over night??? You ain't no Amazon.com LoL


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah but still it was like $36 before the hype train, and it was like $39 last night so just over night it suddenly jumped up to $44, i mean c'mon make up your mind on the price seller. If you want to milk it milk it without being so obvious. I can understand this jump in price if it is over the course of a week but just over night??? You ain't no Amazon.com LoL


 
  To be fair, this is still cheaper than the closest AliExpress cost.

 Also, one has to believe that considering all the R&D that has been done on these, they have to cost a solid amount to produce. Profit margins aren't huge here by any means, so it's great that they're able to get purchases in such a large volume.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Yeah, looking forward to hearing them, silly as they may look, can't wait for the wife's comments....
> 
> Too many headphones lately, burning in new pair of AD900x, just got them in the mail, XBA-30'S, IE800's, ECMA600's, and CKS1000.
> Amazon Japan pricing and Tenso combo are deadly... and if you wait on your Tenso orders, to combine and save some money, you really get quite a package when it arrives


 
  Hah. The bad news is, they are semi-open.

 You'll be able to hear everything she says due to the lack of isolation.

 Rats!


----------



## NinjaCat

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Huge props to gibosi for getting this whole eBay thing sorted out!
> 
> Now that they're back on eBay, people don't really have much of an excuse!
> 
> ...


 
   
  They sound a bit dark and there's more depth to be desired, but that's more of a knock on the ELE because when I plug my Somics into my stereo receiver/amp all of those problems are gone. I have to say that vocals sound great on the Somics and the bass, it isn't a bass monster, but it'll show that punch when the song calls for it.
   
  Oh to answer the question is that they sound pretty good with the ELEs, but they do have those problems I listed and they don't sound as clear as I want them to that I know the Somics are capable of sounding.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ninjacat said:


> They sound a bit dark and there's more depth to be desired, but that's more of a knock on the ELE because when I plug my Somics into my stereo receiver/amp all of those problems are gone. I have to say that vocals sound great on the Somics and the bass, it isn't a bass monster, but it'll show that punch when the song calls for it.


 
  Mhmm! "Selective thumpers" I call 'em.

 When you get the time, it'd be awesome if you could post your impressions on this thread. You don't have to, but it'd definitely be cool! I think that only 4 people on Head-Fi them now, and a lot of people bought them, so it'd be great to have another voice on the forum to let these people know what they're getting into.


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone able to compare the EFi-82 MT to the takstar hi2050 in terms of value?
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread


----------



## Nightmistx22

Ds,
   
  How are those CKN50s treating you? Don't recall seeing a full on review\ impression on them as the ES700 seem to have gotten most of the love. I do remember you saying that AT has really upped their game so maybe some of that will be translated down to their two newer and cheaper offerings CLR100 and COR150 at $15 and $20 MSRP respectively. CLR is clear while COR is Core Bass. Seems like something to put out on the radar. 
   





CLR100      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COR150


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Mhmm! "Selective thumpers" I call 'em.
> 
> When you get the time, it'd be awesome if you could post your impressions on this thread. You don't have to, but it'd definitely be cool! I think that only 4 people on Head-Fi them now, and a lot of people bought them, so it'd be great to have another voice on the forum to let these people know what they're getting into.


 
   
  Hey Cash,  Have you looked under the cloth on the cups of the Somic's?  I'd like to get rid of the red cable, and I need to know if there are screws under the cloth, to remove the drivers for access to the wires!  Looking at some type of black cloth sleeving to fit over the cable as well!  Not sure if I am keeping these or the AD900X, leaning towards these, but need to give the AD900X more burn in!


----------



## cute

Dsnuts,  What type of pads are on your AD900's?  Looking to try different pads on the AD900X, to see if the sound may change, if I can find some that fit!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I know pleather AT pads will fit them and give out much more bass.. But for me at least it is hard to argue with the comfort on these pads.  Also have you tried not putting on all them sound enhancements on your equipment to hear these out straight? The reason why I ask this is because. I know you like your sound enhancement.. If you look at the driver face there is a metal grill that is cone in shape while being angled.. This gives a natural space 3D type sound to your tunes. I am thinking with all that stuff you got going on you might be over doing it on these cans. I think maybe on lesser cans you might need them enhancements but these don't. Just a thought. Might want to try that if you haven't.
   
  Something I found out yesterday. The cups on the AD900X is so big and with the angled drivers you have to have the right cup placement over your ears for the best sound.. What I mean is. I noticed when moving around the cups I get all sorts of different sound shifts. Sound gets thinner and less full the more back to my head I have the cup vs the more front I have my cups on the head. 
   
  The back of my ears touch the back of the deep pads and it is at this point I am getting the best sound. For the guys that own them or about to own them give this a try. It will surprise you. It makes sense as the drivers are angled toward the back of the cups instead of the front.
   
  Also I got my new black version of the MP8320 the MP9927. Actually came in a box with extra tips. I think someone at monoprice been reading the threads. Lol.

   
  Damn and they sound just as great as ever. If you guys have never tried these gems and you have medium to large ears. These things for $7.59 or so are excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nightmistx22 said:


> Ds,
> 
> How are those CKN50s treating you? Don't recall seeing a full on review\ impression on them as the ES700 seem to have gotten most of the love. I do remember you saying that AT has really upped their game so maybe some of that will be translated down to their two newer and cheaper offerings CLR100 and COR150 at $15 and $20 MSRP respectively. CLR is clear while COR is Core Bass. Seems like something to put out on the radar.
> 
> ...


 

 Gonna have to give both these a go when they become available.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I know pleather AT pads will fit them and give out much more bass.. But for me at least it is hard to argue with the comfort on these pads.  Also have you tried not putting on all them sound enhancements on your equipment to hear these out straight? The reason why I ask this is because. I know you like your sound enhancement.. If you look at the driver face there is a metal grill that is cone in shape while being angled.. This gives a natural space 3D type sound to your tunes. I am thinking with all that stuff you got going on you might be over doing it on these cans. I think maybe on lesser cans you might need them enhancements but these don't. Just a thought. Might want to try that if you haven't.
> 
> Something I found out yesterday. The cups on the AD900X is so big and with the angled drivers you have to have the right cup placement over your ears for the best sound.. What I mean is. I noticed when moving around the cups I get all sorts of different sound shifts. Sound gets thinner and less full the more back to my head I have the cup vs the more front I have my cups on the head.
> 
> The back of my ears touch the back of the deep pads and it is at this point I am getting the best sound. For the guys that own them or about to own them give this a try. It will surprise you. It makes sense as the drivers are angled toward the back of the cups instead of the front.


 
   
  Yeah Ds, I hear what you are saying, but I tried them without crossfeed, and different levels of crossfeed, no big difference.  I like to use crossfeed because over time it reduces fatigue quit a bit, allowing me to have headphones on for longer periods of time.  But crossfeed is a checkbox on and off, so a mouse click and I can A/B.  I do resample all of my 44.1 to 88.2 through MC 18, what that gives me is more detail. 
   
  I have read descriptions of the AD900X as smooth and laid back, I recall that in my modded W1000X.  I am just hoping for a more natural sound to instraments, piano, violins, acoustic bass, don't hear that right now.   Cup placement does not do anything significant.  I can say that they are slightly better off of my Fuze/E11, but I loose clarity with that setup.  My RE272 are my most neutral IEM's in comparison, the notes on the AD900X are, more smooth and laid back, the RE272's are very good with the low end bumped up a couple of db.
   
  This morning I have been listening with a different extension cable, and I have several.  According to Drewbrew at Moon Audio, the Blue Dragon is his most neutral wire.  But, I think if adds dynamic's and more low end.  That cable is bringing it on with the AD900X.  The Blue Dragon works well with my S500, but I get too much bass with the Somic's, about 4 -6db more than the S500 and AD900X.  I know most here won't believe an extension cable can make much difference......c'mon to my house, I will show you.  I ordered some Mogami Gold Neglex Quad cable last night, that is used in about every sound studio in the world, in one way or another.  The point being, the Mogami Gold is reknowned by sound engineer's, to be the most neutral cable out there.  Which is why so many recording engineers use it.  If the cable adds something, as an extension cable, I would like to find something neutral.
   
  So, I just got done with a little mod on the AD900X, that I thought might work...........right now, I am liking the AD900X a lot more.  With the Blue Dragon cable and this mod (my dampening material from the S500/HM5 pad modd), they have lost the artificial sounds of the instraments, and the weight of notes have more texture......now they are sounding way more natural, and no loss in soundstage, imaging vocals, separation.  They now sound like a more natural presentaion, more real sounding, and more dynamic, more emotions to the sounds.
   
  They are sounding more worthy of the cable upgrade that I had planned.  I need to do more listening and burn in.  You would not believe how they have changed for the better with the modd and the Blue Dragon extension.  I sit 9 feet from my gears, so I need to extend from my tube amp to my listening position.  And yes, I did try the stock cable direct to my tube amp, couldn't find any love!
   
  Right now, I am hearing vocals with more texture, better tone....I like!
   
  I am sounding like a picky person eh.......I would agree with myself on that account!


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Cute. I expect nothing less.. And you are no where near done punching out the drivers. I think 100 hours is just the beginning. 53mm drivers in the raw is what were talking about so. Let them drivers have it.
   
  I was gonna say cute. Your a vocal lover and if you can't hear the brilliance of these cans with female vocals. Well your drivers aren't quite there yet so I will give you the benefit of the doubt here. But if these cans don't completely immerse in the most gorgeous female vocal presentation I have no idea what does. Once you hear them vocals using that stage. It is over.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote from cute:
   
_"I am sounding like a picky person eh.......I would agree with myself on that account!"_
   
  That is the kind of listener that I find the most helpful when reading impressions on headphones.


----------



## deserteagle

Are SHE 3500 any different from SHE 3580 in quality??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





deserteagle said:


> Are SHE 3500 any different from SHE 3580 in quality??


 

 Sorry; I don't think anyone here has ever heard the SHE 3500. Seem it is using the same housing probably the same driver as well. But tuning could be different. Even more bassier maybe.
   
  If your looking for something better than the SHE 3580 I would look into the SHE 9700.


----------



## deserteagle

Philips SHE3500BL/00<---  thats the full name they just have different colors i think.. but they are cheaper here in my country thats why i am asking! SHE 9700 are even better?


----------



## deserteagle

sorry for the writing its my first time here! idk how i did it!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes. I have tried and owned many of the Philips earphones and the SHE9700 while an older earphone design over the SHE3580 was actually an improvement because of the more spacious housing it uses and is also vented. The sound has a bit more room to breathe and has some really nice bass on them too. I would look them up.  I have no idea about the SHE3500. Never tried them.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Cute. I expect nothing less.. And you are no where near done punching out the drivers. I think 100 hours is just the beginning. 53mm drivers in the raw is what were talking about so. Let them drivers have it.
> 
> I was gonna say cute. Your a vocal lover and if you can't hear the brilliance of these cans with female vocals. Well your drivers aren't quite there yet so I will give you the benefit of the doubt here. But if these cans don't completely immerse in the most gorgeous female vocal presentation I have no idea what does. Once you hear them vocals using that stage. It is over.


 
   
  With the BD extension cable and the little mod to the cups, they are close to where I was hoping.  I cut dampening material, a real find for me, cut it the shape of the white tape you see on the cups.  So it's a ring of 1/8" material about 1/2" wide, center cutout the size of the driver circumferance, I think it absorbs resonance in the highs, and gives a more rich sound. 
   
  Perfect, IMO!  Have to wait and see if more improvements come, they should.......don't really sound like a cable upgrade may be needed right now! 
   
  Am hearing very good female vocals, on par with the Somic's!


----------



## deserteagle

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes. I have tried and owned many of the Philips earphones and the SHE9700 while an older earphone design over the SHE3580 was actually an improvement because of the more spacious housing it uses and is also vented. The sound has a bit more room to breathe and has some really nice bass on them too. I would look them up.  I have no idea about the SHE3500. Never tried them.


 

 ok thanks but unfortunately SHE9700 here in greece cost 50euros so maybe i am going to order them from ebay! thanks a lot! i also like monoprices design but to order them here in greece is too expensive...


----------



## Dsnuts

If your gonna buy a iem online. These will cost a bit more but I can recommend the ATH-CKN50. For the price they are a steal.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





deserteagle said:


> ok thanks but unfortunately SHE9700 here in greece cost 50euros so maybe i am going to order them from ebay! thanks a lot! i also like monoprices design but to order them here in greece is too expensive...


 

 If you can get them SHE3500s. Might as well try them. They should have the philips tuning. Fun sound signature. If its is cheap and local to you.. They have some real gems in their line up. These might be one of them..Something to consider.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If your gonna buy a iem online. These will cost a bit more but I can recommend the ATH-CKN50. For the price they are a steal.


 
  and if you´r going for the CKN50 ,pls buy mine


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Hey Cash,  Have you looked under the cloth on the cups of the Somic's?  I'd like to get rid of the red cable, and I need to know if there are screws under the cloth, to remove the drivers for access to the wires!  Looking at some type of black cloth sleeving to fit over the cable as well!  Not sure if I am keeping these or the AD900X, leaning towards these, but need to give the AD900X more burn in!


 
  I have not, but I can check after class! (it'll be about 4 hours. Ouch!)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> With the BD extension cable and the little mod to the cups, they are close to where I was hoping.  I cut dampening material, a real find for me, cut it the shape of the white tape you see on the cups.  So it's a ring of 1/8" material about 1/2" wide, center cutout the size of the driver circumferance, I think it absorbs resonance in the highs, and gives a more rich sound.
> 
> Perfect, IMO!  Have to wait and see if more improvements come, they should.......don't really sound like a cable upgrade may be needed right now!
> 
> Am hearing very good female vocals, on par with the Somic's!


 
   
  Whew! I was starting to think that I would have to give mine away once I got them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, has sfwalcer sent you that camera yet? Hint hint lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I agree with this. Lets make a new rule. You gonna post here you gotta show it in color. I think everyone has a camera on their phones. At least by now you should.. A guy or gal that logs onto this thread and post impressions especially..
   
  A camera.. Not too much to ask.. It gives some visual stimulation for the fellas..


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I agree with this. Lets make a new rule. You gonna post here you gotta show it in color. I think everyone has a camera on their phones. At least by now you should.. A guy or gal that logs onto this thread and post impressions especially..
> 
> A camera.. Not too much to ask.. It gives some visual stimulation for the fellas..


 
   
  Never even gave my cell camera a thought, giving it a try til I get my camera from my daughter, stuck in ice storm.
   
  I apoligize for the poor quality, bad camera, did the best with what I had!
   
  OK, this is for Sfwalcer, just to show my HM5 pad modd!
   

   
  Bad photo, but the full S500 modd!
   

   
   
   
   
  Cup modd on AD900X, same material as above!
   

   
  Somic's, red cable has black techflex, but this pic does not show it as dark as it should be.....connected to Moon Audio Blue Dragon Extension Cablel
   

   
  Below are left, center, right, pics of my gears from my listening position!
   
  Left shows, DAC, Tube amp, left speakers, sub behind, bass traps above!
   

   
  Center, shows my computer monitor 46" Panasonic Plasma, with amps, receiver, Blu Ray Player, my HP Notebook to the right of the center speaker!  jRiver Media Center 18 player up on screen!
   

   
  Right side speaker, sub behind, bass traps above, the plant behind on left and right side are really bass traps, pot stuffed with dampening material!


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me ask you cute. How do you keep that cut out on there.? Use some type of tape?

  Nice camera pics. See now we know what your talking about.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Never even gave my cell camera a thought, giving it a try til I get my camera from my daughter, stuck in ice storm.
> 
> I apoligize for the poor quality, bad camera, did the best with what I had!
> 
> ...


 

 OMG OMG OMG!!! What is this I DON'T BELIEVE MY EYES!
..................................................................................................


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## waynes world

Lol! All good things comes to those who wait!


----------



## Dsnuts

So Wayne when is the ETA of your AD900X?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Let me ask you cute. How do you keep that cut out on there.? Use some type of tape?
> 
> Nice camera pics. See now we know what your talking about.


 
   
  I used double back tape, 2", same stuff I use for golf grips!  I just laid two pieces of tape on the modd material, and cut around the hole and diameter, perfect fit.  The OD of the mod matches the white tape on the cup!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





cute said:


> I used double back tape, 2", same stuff I use for golf grips!  I just laid two pieces of tape, and cut around the hole and diameter, perfect fit.  The OD of the mod matches the white tape on the cup!


 

 You don't notice a decrease in stage or air when doing that? I can see that bringing the sound even more forward.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You don't notice a decrease in stage or air when doing that? I can see that bringing the sound even more forward.


 
   
  I think the stage and air is about the same, but the resonance in the highs are taken away, giving the notes better tone and texture.  There are no vent holes under the modd.  I learned this technique from a guy that sells a foam modd for the tweeters on bookshelf and full size speakers.  It puts a little focus on the sound coming out, instead of letting it roll off the side of the speakers.  Similar concept here.  I think the AD900X just naturally has too much effect in the highs, my last pair were similar in the highs, but closed back! 
  It brought back a more natural tone to instraments, and vocals, more emotion in the sound.  These were too laid back for me without this mod and the Blue Dragon Cable!


----------



## nehcrow

I've been really persuaded to purchase the AD900x based on impressions by you guys
 Not entirely convinced though, haha, i'm really picky... 
  I'm wondering if they can compete with the likes of HE-400/HD650 (not expecting much but I'm curious)
 Those headphones were next on my to buy list until I came across this thread and the praise being heaped on the AD900x
 Thanks


----------



## gibosi

Cute -- I was going to send a PM, but it occurs to me that I might not be the only one who might be curious.....  
   
  You put "Techflex" on your Somix cable....
   
  Googling this, it appears that there are several different products, such as Techflex Cleancut, Techflex F6, Techflex Flexo PET and so on. Which do you recommend? And what size? 1/4 inch? Smaller?
   
  And what is the material you are using inside your pads? I used to build speakers, and in a similar way, I glued a layer of foam on the front panel of my satellites with cutouts for the tweeters and mid range drivers.  But I don't think the material I used would work well inside earphone pads.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So Wayne when is the ETA of your AD900X?


 
   
  Not soon enough lol! It left Tokyo yesterday, so I'm hopeful that I'll get them this week.


----------



## DannyBai

Not sure if the sound sig of the AD900X will suit all but as soundstage goes, I don't think a whole lot can beat it.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Cute -- I was going to send a PM, but it occurs to me that I might not be the only one who might be curious.....
> 
> You put "Techflex" on your Somix cable....
> 
> ...


 
   
  The techflex was something I had laying around, but I know it was smaller than 1/4", maybe 1/8".  You just need something that is more than 1/8", and expands to more than 1/2".  I found the pad material at Michaels, a hobby/craft store.  Even the clerk couldn't tell me what exactly it is.  A little like poster board, but more flexable, and about 1/8" thick. It is more pouros than poster board as well.  I could go back to the store and purchase more, and ask what it is.  It worked kinda neat for the HM5 pads, and here.  I tried thin neoprene, and stiff felt, both were 1'8", neither worked as well as this.  I found the link below may have purchased it there, but you can email for the correct size!
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-8-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-BK-GOLD-TECHFLEX-10ft-/230636042496?pt=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b2fab900


----------



## cute

I just went down to my shop and measured the Techflex that I used on the Somic's, I wanted to order more for my AD900X becaus it makes the cable lay a lot straighter and i coils nicely.  I had that on my Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable a couple of years ago.  The Silver Dragon bulk was bright orangy/red, and the Techflex on that make it look like dark burgundy/dark cherry color.  But I recommend the stuff on the site that I linked, that is here I purchased it.  Anyway the size is 3/8", and it expands to 5/8", works well for the Somic's, and the AD900X cable is the same diameter.  The 3/8" will be too big for the Somic extension cable, but I don't use that.  I made myself a few custom extension cables, and I am still experimenting to find one with a neutral sound.  Radio Shack/no, Grado/no, Blue Dragon is supposed to be neutral, but it ups the bass at least 2-4db, not something to get right very easily, because Headphones/IEM's, amplifier, all figure into the equation.  I have wire coming to make another later this week, Mogami Gold Neglex Quad wire, used by audio engineers in about every sound studio in the world.....supposed to be the most neutral out there.  Sound studio's swear by it!
   
  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  lol
   
  Just to add, I use clear shrink tube over both ends, and you need to be careful with the heat gun, keep it moving.  I have melted the techflex by being careless, in the past.  That will make you swear!


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





cute said:


> The techflex was something I had laying around, but I know it was smaller than 1/4", maybe 1/8".  You just need something that is more than 1/8", and expands to more than 1/2".  I found the pad material at Michaels, a hobby/craft store.  Even the clerk couldn't tell me what exactly it is.  A little like poster board, but more flexable, and about 1/8" thick. It is more pouros than poster board as well.  I could go back to the store and purchase more, and ask what it is.  It worked kinda neat for the HM5 pads, and here.  I tried thin neoprene, and stiff felt, both were 1'8", neither worked as well as this.  I found the link below may have purchased it there, but you can email for the correct size!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-8-EXPANDABLE-SLEEVING-BK-GOLD-TECHFLEX-10ft-/230636042496?pt=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b2fab900


 
   
  There is a Michaels close by, so will try to stop by soon and take a look... And the expandable sleeving is pretty cheap so I think I will get some to cover up that gaudy RED!  ahaha...  Thanks!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> There is a Michaels close by, so will try to stop by soon and take a look... And the expandable sleeving is pretty cheap so I think I will get some to cover up that gaudy RED!  ahaha...  Thanks!


 
   
  I am in the process of order more Techflex as well, I just like the looks of it over that red cable, and it straightens the kinks.  I was looking in Michaels with a cashier's help, and she took me to the poster board area when I described what I was looking for.  And there I saw them........don't laugh, but they were grey visors, with this nice flexable material.  Cheap buggers so I grabbed four with this in mind.  $3 each, and being it is winter here I got what they had in stock, with no more in the store.  I am going back to the store on Thursday, and try to find out what they are and where they get them.  See if I can find out.  They really work their charm, S500's too!
   
  Got rele's in Columbus, and Wapauk, OH!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I am taking advantage of our Sale forums. A bunch of my mint stuff for sale guys on the sale forums.
   
  My garage sale. http://www.head-fi.org/t/648809/dsnuts-garage-sale


----------



## Maytan

Just to confirm, can you AD900X owners tell me if they're made out if magnesium or plastic? Only a curiosity. 

I was about to pick up some new cans (currently on AD700's) and chose to pick up some AD900's. Now that these AD900X's are out, I don't know what to buy. I need more reviews!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





maytan said:


> Just to confirm, can you AD900X owners tell me if they're made out if magnesium or plastic? Only a curiosity.
> 
> I was about to pick up some new cans (currently on AD700's) and chose to pick up some AD900's. Now that these AD900X's are out, I don't know what to buy. I need more reviews!


 
   
  The backs are aluminum, some of the higher end design (AD2000X) are magnesium!  The rest of them are plastic!


----------



## Maytan

Thanks a bunch, Cute! One more question then- not to be a bother. Being made out of plastic, do the AD900X's fall prey to making squeaking sounds when moving around? The AD700's do that, and it's slightly irritating.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I bought mine for $60. I thought they were worth that and more when I got them so $30 is a great deal for the FX3X.  I would pass on the FX1X unless big bass is all you want then the FX1X is ok for the cash.
> 
> They will email you once they have it. It should be under item pending. If you have none that means it isn't ready.


 
  Hey Ds, how is the FX3X compared to the FX1X, FX101, and MH1Cs? I've been curious about them since they look like the IEMs I actually wanted when I got the FX1X. My main issue with the FX1X is the harsh highs. Cymbals have like this wall of static that hurts my ears even after extensive burn-in. The 101s had this trait a little bit, but I never heard them fully burned in. And of course the MH1Cs are smooth.


----------



## Dsnuts

The FX3X is more refined but they also have a similar signature of the FX1X and the FX101.. So if you want a new bass earphone. Look into a XB90EX. Might be what your looking for.
   
  Or.. I haven't seen anyone review these but the new Audio Technica CKS99 should be a good bass earphone. They are being sold for $84 or so on Amazon Japan. Using Tenso I can see those being around $100 shipped. That is a killer deal for new tech AT CKS earphone.


----------



## CashNotCredit

OK, so for those of you who like nice, not-rumbly, punchy bass and slightly bright, sparkly treble, the Somics (EFi-82 MT) are actually perfect for you.

 Simply remove the stock pads, remove the stock dampening (the red and gray/black material), and add 840 pads.
   
  Like cute suspected, there are screws there. Modding these bad-boys might be easier than I thought.


----------



## TheGame21x

So, I went ahead and got an ELE DAC to add to my school rig and decided to give it a whirl on my desktop PC (with which I've been using an O2 + ODAC combo) connected to my Bravo Audio Tube Amp and I've gotta say, it's pretty darned amazing. Even alone, it's pretty impressive. I feel like I should get another one for my school rig and use it as my secondary DAC for my desktop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I also have to say that I got it in about a week. Pretty speedy shipping from a Chinese distributor.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Apparently, both the MH463 and EFi-82 MT are made by Ningbo Excel Electronic Co., Ltd.  They have been making electronics for 18 years, and obviously know their stuff. Oddly, the driver specifications of the Somics and Ningbos are different. Perhaps Somic put proprietary drivers into OEM enclosures (doing all that CAD work is *expensive*) to cut costs.

 I wonder what all else these folks have produced.


----------



## gibosi

With the Shure 840 pads, the Somic EFi-82 has arrived!
   
  Out of the box, these Somics did not impress. They were too forward in the mids and a bit too lacking in bass for my taste. After burning in for about 100 hours, they were somewhat better, but still not enjoyable. Today, a nice little box from Amazon showed up in the mail with the Shure 840 pads. And the difference is astounding! The bass is full and deep and the mids have receded. And these pads are much more comfortable than the terrible RED ones! lol  I have been listening for a few hours today, and am really enjoying my Somic/840s.
   
  FYI, I do not have what might be called "golden ears" and my experience with headphones is quite limited. I have never before had the opportunity to listen to music through full-sized headphones. For the past year, the Monster Miles Davis Tributes have been my main headphone. Very big bass, very lush mid range and very smooth. However, they are tuned for intimate jazz performances, not a very accurate sound stage, but quite involving. Some call them "Romantic" and I do not disagree. My amp is a Little Dot 1+, usually with Mullard cv4015 tubes, but for the last few days I have been getting reacquainted with the Northern Electric 408A.
   
  So, coming to these with a tube amp and ears accustomed to the Monsters, the Somic/840 sounds very good to my ears. I have absolutely no regrets and I recommend the Somic/840 without hesitation.
   
  But again, as my experience is very limited, I am patiently waiting to read the impressions of our "gold eared' colleagues.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> With the Shure 840 pads, the Somic EFi-82 has arrived!
> 
> Out of the box, these Somics did not impress. They were too forward in the mids and a bit too lacking in bass for my taste. After burning in for about 100 hours, they were somewhat better, but still not enjoyable. Today, a nice little box from Amazon showed up in the mail with the Shure 840 pads. And the difference is astounding! The bass is full and deep and the mids have receded. And these pads are much more comfortable than the terrible RED ones! lol  I have been listening for a few hours today, and am really enjoying my Somic/840s.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have to agree with the Shure 840 pads.....initially on open box I tried them, and there was too much bass for me.  I then went to HM5 pads, which actually fit a lot better.  Then back the the Shure 840 pads, beautiful sounds coming out with a huge soundstage, detail, clarity, vocals, imaging, all very good!
   
  I had the AD900X here to compare at the same time.....sold the AD900X last night in favor of keeping the Somic's, which imo have a much more natural sound that what i was hearing from the AD900X.  So as far as I am concerned consider the Somic's are mid-fi capable!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am glad you was able to get rid of it so quick. Doesn't surprise. Hope the guy that just bought them from you at least finishes burn in.
   
  I am looking forward to trying out them Somics. Looks like I will be able to hear both cans.


----------



## cute

I think you are going to like the Somic's, get some Shure 840 pads, after 100hrs you won't believe it.  The AD900X had over 80hrs burn in plus listening time.  Big soundstage, and to these ears not natural sounds coming out.  The Somic's sound natural right out of the box, just some bass that needed burn in time.  ATH house sound has failed me twice, AD900X, and W1000X modded, and both times they were beaten by a cheaper HP, S500, and Somic.  Prolly the higher end AD2000X, would be better, but I lack the funds for those.  I purchased a pair of Sennheiser HD600's, I may like the neutral open back sound of those, for $299 new!  I tried all of my sources with the AD900X, my Denon 4010 has some pretty high quality Burr Brown 1796 DAC's, and my Pioneer Elite DVD 48 CD player is no slouch either.  The sound from the Denon is very close to my computer gears, throught the same tube amp......I tried to like the AD900X, but the sound was not natural out of any of my gears.  Don't know what it was, just too smooth and laid back, and the air just thinned out the instraments too much!  Oh well, they had a chance!  lol


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am glad you was able to get rid of it so quick. Doesn't surprise. Hope the guy that just bought them from you at least finishes burn in.
> 
> I am looking forward to trying out them Somics. Looks like I will be able to hear both cans.


 
   
  Forgot to mention, the Somic's are officially Cute S500 killers................
   
  The guy that bought my AD900X purchased my fully Cute modded S500's a few days before, interesting to hear what he thinks of the S500's!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *I am glad you was able to get rid of it so quick. Doesn't surprise. Hope the guy that just bought them from you at least finishes burn in.*
> 
> I am looking forward to trying out them Somics. Looks like I will be able to hear both cans.


 
  Proper burn in?




 (joking, of course!)

 Anyway, I'm glad to hear so many people enjoy the Somics with the 840 pads! To be honest though, I would *kill* for an AD900X (ok, maybe not a human....but a small animal or something.) . Nuts knows what he's talking about, so I'm sure they're pretty awesome.

 Still, these things are *for real*, so I'm glad people are satisfied. It's pretty crazy that this many people bought a headphone this obscure on the word of a 16 year-old kid with not-much experience, so thanks a bunch, everyone! Hopefully, the shipping is quick and everyone can post their impressions soon.
  
   
   


> Originally Posted by *cute */img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Forgot to mention, the Somic's are officially Cute S500 killers................*
> 
> The guy that bought my AD900X purchased my fully Cute modded S500's a few days before, interesting to hear what he thinks of the S500's!


 

 Woah.





 Woah.




 Woah.





 Did I just read that?

 Craziness.


----------



## Zelda

here´s a new ´discovery´ ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a XBA-4... fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-XBA-4SL-QUAD-BALANCED-AMATURE-In-Ear-Headphones-Bargain-Starting-Price-/111006959006?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item19d887c59e


----------



## waynes world

> Still, these things are for real, so I'm glad people are satisfied. It's pretty crazy that this many people bought a headphone this obscure *on the word of a 16 year-old kid* with not-much experience, so thanks a bunch, everyone! Hopefully, the shipping is quick and everyone can post their impressions soon.


 
   
  Well I for one don't believe for one second that you're only 16! No bloody way lol! Cheers to you, cash!


----------



## Dsnuts

If those have 4 copy armatures those might sound pretty good. You never know. Anyone want to take one for the team. So how does a XBA-4 rip off sound like?


----------



## Zelda

that´s too cheap to have even a one decent BA. but sure, who knows...


----------



## NinjaCat

I might need to get the 840 pads for my Somics then, I'm holding off on leaving impressions because I'm currently changing my audio setup. Finally got a cable to connect my Vintage Stereo Receiver/Amp to my ELEs and it definitely improves the sound of the ELEs.


----------



## boost3d

Big thanks to this thread and DsNuts.
   
  Received my JVC FX40's today. Out of the box, its really clear to see what others have said. They have harsh highs. No question they need solid burn in time to even out. Will be following what Dsnuts said and give them a thorough burn in with Drum N Bass, mixed in with some white/pink/brown noise. 
   
   
  Alittle upset they came with one of the shells a bit dinged up. Nothing major, so I wont return them (not worth it on a $15 IEM). They work perfectly fine anyway.


----------



## Omnom

I'm either considering those Somics, or the DT770 Pro 80,
  Which would be better, if purely chosen by sound?
  Are there better options other than the DT770 for the price?
 I'm so sorry for asking for recommendations from here, its just I haven't been able to decide on a headphone just yet,
  Remember this will be runnign solely out of my computer, and ipod.
   
  Sorry, and thank you


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Forgot to mention, the *Somic's are officially Cute S500 killers*................
> 
> The guy that bought my AD900X purchased my fully Cute modded S500's a few days before, interesting to hear what he thinks of the S500's!


 

 Ok, cute time to come clean. Give me the entire load down on what you did to those Somic MTs that made them sound so GODLY SPECTACULAR??? I want all the details and your entire mod in full. Most of ALL PICS NOW! Give it to me baby, i can handle it!!!
   
  And who is this mystery lover, i mean buyer of yours??? Damn it, i hate him, he be stealing all my chances of owning a lovely cute creation!!! I see how it is cute, you got no love for sf. T_T  Show yourself you big spender, cuz i want to hear your impressions on cute's modded set of S500s so bad, damn that thirst is acting up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW your daughter still not back home yet??? Heard the supposed snow storm was just some light snow, no?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I'm either considering those Somics, or the DT770 Pro 80,
> Which would be better, if purely chosen by sound?
> Are there better options other than the DT770 for the price?
> I'm so sorry for asking for recommendations from here, its just I haven't been able to decide on a headphone just yet,
> ...


 
   
  Don't apologize! Umm...if you're just going to go out of your computer/iPod, I'd probably lean Somics, just because an 80 Ohm headphone will _probably* *_be a bit hard to get to acceptable volumes out of an iPod. (I've never heard the DT770 Pro 80s, so I don't know about their sensitivity.) However, they are semi-open, so they do leak a little bit of sound.

 Also, if you're getting a Somic, there's no reason not to get an ELE DAC for $20. Between the Somics, the 840 pads, and the ELE, you'll still be saving over $100 over the DT770, but I'm not 100% sure if they sound as good, seeing as I've never heard the 770.

 Still, I like them a lot more than most of my other upper-entry-level phones (Uptown, M50, Brainwavz HM5), so they're probably competitive, if not, better.
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Ok, cute time to come clean. *Give me the entire load down on what you did to those Somic MTs that made them sound so GODLY SPECTACULAR???* I want all the details and your entire mod in full. Most of ALL PICS NOW! Give it to me baby, i can handle it!!!


 
  Well, I'm not cute, but I can definitely talk about how to make Somic EFi-82 MTs sound godly spectacular.

 STEP ONE:
   
  Acquire burnt-in pair of Somic EFi-82 MTs
   
  STEP TWO:

 Put Shure SRH-840 pads on Somic EFi-82 MTs
   
  STEP THREE:

 ???

 STEP FOUR:

 Profit.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Don't apologize! Umm...if you're just going to go out of your computer/iPod, I'd probably lean Somics, just because an 80 Ohm headphone will _probably* *_be a bit hard to get to acceptable volumes out of an iPod. (I've never heard the DT770 Pro 80s, so I don't know about their sensitivity.) However, they are semi-open, so they do leak a little bit of sound.
> 
> Also, if you're getting a Somic, there's no reason not to get an ELE DAC for $20. Between the Somics, the 840 pads, and the ELE, you'll still be saving over $100 over the DT770, but I'm not 100% sure if they sound as good, seeing as I've never heard the 770.
> 
> ...


 
  Knowing cute "STEP THREE" would probably requires some fancy custom re-cables or a extension to get it to S500 killer levels.
   
  You lost me on "STEP FOUR" Profit??? As in yeah baby, i scored big by getting these "Giant Killers", saved me some serious Cha Ching$$$s!!! Profit BABY!!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Knowing cute "STEP THREE" would probably requires some fancy custom re-cables or a extension to get it to S500 killer levels.
> 
> You lost me on "STEP FOUR" Profit??? As in yeah baby, i scored big by getting these "Giant Killers", saved me some serious Cha Ching$$$s!!! Profit BABY!!!


 
  It's a South Park reference/internet meme.

   
  But yeah. I can't say for certain how it compares to the cute-modded HA-S500s, but I can say that without any mods (other than the pad swap) the EFi-82 MT dominates the Brainwavz HM5. Seeing that the Brainwavz HM5 has been said to be a poor man's HD600, and that the Somics completely *destroy* them, it's pretty amazing sounding as-is.

 Profit means that you don't have to spend $100 on these $40 headphones to make them sound awesome, but if you want to, that's A-OK!


----------



## NinjaCat

Profit as in I might as well sell of my more expensive headphones because these are better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Seriously my used to be main headphones the ATH-M50 are collecting dust now.


----------



## CashNotCredit

> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d2/100x100px-LS-d233d3de_0000.png[/img]
> 
> NinjaCat
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, right. I can sell my other headphones because the EFis are better. I could then use that money to buy headphones from other awesome looking Chinese manufacturers like ISK. (hint, hint, cough, cough, next thing I'm looking at, hint, hint, cough, cough)

 Seriously. I have been thinking about selling my M50s for about 9 months now. Pretty crazy the kinds of stuff everyone here at the Discovery Thread is able to find and how it can outperform things like the M50 at 1/5 (or less, sometimes) of the cost.
  Quote: 





ninjacat said:


> I might need to get the 840 pads for my Somics then, I'm holding off on leaving impressions because I'm currently changing my audio setup. Finally got a cable to connect my Vintage Stereo Receiver/Amp to my ELEs and it definitely improves the sound of the ELEs.


 
  Well, the 840 pads will definitely help improve bass response and soundstage. Also, ELEs, plural? You have several? Cool!
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Well I for one don't believe for one second that you're only 16! No bloody way lol! Cheers to you, cash!


 
  Thanks! Also, If you want me to ship you my EFis for a little while for you to audition them (before you cave to peer pressure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'd totally be cool with that, but the postage would probably cost more than the headphones. xD.


----------



## sfwalcer

@Cash
  Welp, the S500 already seem to best the m50s as many m50 owners have reported and you say that these Somic MTs are even better than the S500s, you don't have to do the math or be a genius boi wonder to figure it out. I would sell those M50s ASAP before noobs like me caught wind of it. OOOPs already too late.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> @Cash
> Welp, the S500 already seem to best the m50s as many m50 owners have reported and you say that these Somic MTs are even better than the S500s, you don't have to do the math or be a genius boi wonder to figure it out. I would sell those M50s ASAP before noobs like me caught wind of it. OOOPs already too late.


 
  Yeah. It's not even close. I think I'm gonna have to clean house pretty soon (not that that's an issue.).

Anyway, I present to you...ISK.

 They look legit (see the stuff on the bottom). 

 Here's how I take it:

 If a company is making headphones in China, a nation with very lax intellectual property laws, most companies that are looking to make a quick buck will probably make counterfeit Beats...not 120 Ohm headphones with 53mm drivers.

 I want to buy one of their headphones in the near future (saving up here and there + selling stuff I don't use anymore). Which one looks best?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Yeah. It's not even close. I think I'm gonna have to clean house pretty soon (not that that's an issue.).
> 
> Anyway, I present to you...ISK.
> 
> ...


 
  By this time we all already know that Cash is a undercover Chinese secret agent that is trying to infiltrate America one headphone at a time. The Cs in CashNotCredit stands for Communist Cans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes i want some of them ISK CCs!
   
  Edit: hmmm some of them look a lot like these "Takstars/ Geminis"
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





omnom said:


> I'm either considering those Somics, or the DT770 Pro 80,
> Which would be better, if purely chosen by sound?
> Are there better options other than the DT770 for the price?
> I'm so sorry for asking for recommendations from here, its just I haven't been able to decide on a headphone just yet,
> ...


 
  Beyerdynamic AE, COP
  AT ES700
  or Somics
  or something else.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> By this time we all already know that Cash is a undercover Chinese secret agent that is trying to infiltrate America one headphone at a time. The Cs in CashNotCredit stands for Communist Cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hah! When they're this cheap and sound this nice, I don't care where they come from. Somic showed me that a well-made headphone can come from just about anywhere (read: anywhere that is not a Soul Electronics factory). 

 Anyway, I wonder if Joe Bloggs has gotten to hear these. Probably not, but he has a better shot at an audition than I do, seeing that he was able to audition the Somics and all.

 Takstar gets a lot of love around these parts, so that'd be a good thing. I'm looking at the HP-3000 (flagship?), the HF-2010 (open back!), the HP980, and the HP800 (120 Ohms? Craziness).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Hah! When they're this cheap and sound this nice, I don't care where they come from. Somic showed me that a well-made headphone can come from just about anywhere (read: anywhere that is not a Soul Electronics factory).
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if Joe Bloggs has gotten to hear these. Probably not, but he has a better shot at an audition than I do, seeing that he was able to audition the Somics and all.
> 
> Takstar gets a lot of love around these parts, so that'd be a good thing. I'm looking at the HP-3000 (flagship?), the HF-2010 (open back!), the HP980, and the HP800 (120 Ohms? Craziness).


 

 Supposedly the Takstar/ HF-2010, etc are the same or similar headphones. It seem to all come from the same chinese OEM but are just re-branded/ named differently.
   
  Man i just got my Somic MH462s today and they are pretty good. Still cooking them in for now and will give them some more ear time later this week. More to come! Their built is pretty badass/ tough looking. But damn they are pretty heavy plus that longggg cable is not cool.


----------



## Omnom

Alright, it does sound like a bit of a deal to get both, the somics, the ele dac, and of course the Shure 840 earpads.
  Just a question for those with the somics, how's the soundstage on them? I'm not a heavy gamer, but i do some gaming from time to time, I was wondering whether it would be good for this?
 It's not essential, I just wouldn't mind having the option there for me.
  Cheers!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Alright, it does sound like a bit of a deal to get both, the somics, the ele dac, and of course the Shure 840 earpads.
> Just a question for those with the somics, how's the soundstage on them? I'm not a heavy gamer, but i do some gaming from time to time, I was wondering whether it would be good for this?
> It's not essential, I just wouldn't mind having the option there for me.
> Cheers!


 
  Yeah.
   
  The soundstage is their main selling point.

 It doesn't disappoint.
   
  They have a wider soundstage than my Pioneer Monitor 10s.

 The Pioneer Monitor 10s are supposed to have one of the biggest soundstages of any headphone...ever.

 I just played Skyrim on them today. Fricking. Nuts.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The soundstage is their main selling point.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, sounds like something I have to get...
  for sound positioning does it do well in that?
 Say if i decide to play games like BF3 or the call of duty games, would that work well?
   
  I appreciate the responses, its helping me out haha!
  I may end up clicking that "buy now" button real soon!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Wow, sounds like something I have to get...
> for sound positioning does it do well in that?
> Say if i decide to play games like BF3 or the call of duty games, would that work well?
> 
> ...


 
  It's an omen.

 You should buy...now.

 Positioning is crazy good. I'd go about it in more detail, but everyone who's posted impressions spent a good two sentences or more raving about the soundstage and positioning. For everything this headphone does well (hint: everything), the soundstage and positioning are what it does best. They're semi-open, so they leak a bit, but it makes the soundstage and positioning so great (less resonances in the earcups! Woot!), that it's perfect for staying home and listening to tunes + gaming. Besides, they're so ugly that 90% of the dignified population wouldn't wear them in public.
   
  The other 10% are called Head-Fiers.


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> It's an omen.
> 
> You should buy...now.
> 
> ...


 
  It definitely is!
  Ok so just before I lunge in, which is better the HM5 pads or the Shure ones?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





omnom said:


> It definitely is!
> Ok so just before I lunge in, which is better the HM5 pads or the Shure ones?


 
  Shure by a mile (unless you really hate bass for some reason).


----------



## Omnom

Well just waiting on the "portworld" ebay person to respond, because I cant buy it because he won't ship to New Zealand, as of yet...
  Will try buy them tomorrow!


----------



## cute

I have spent some time listening to my Somic's, "Dire Straits", "Brothers in Arms", SACD from my Denon 4010, stereo layer, absolutely stunning on these headphones.....I wish others could experience what I am hearing from these $44 headphones, Shure 840 pads......it doesn't get any better than this.  Although I set up and A/B comparison with my computer, V-Link, Audio GD NFB2 DAC, tube amp, same tube amp fed by the Denon.  I can tell the difference from the SACD playing, but with my Audiophile settings in jRiver MC 18, they are sounding very close.  But the SACD/Denon output wins!  Just a huge soundstage and quality natural sound both ways with the Somic's..........
   
  Good find Cash!  I will have my Sennheiser HD600's tommorrow, and I can compare to the Somic's next week!


----------



## waynes world

I have spent some time listening to my ad900x's, "Dire Straits", "Brothers in Arms", 320mbps from my laptop + ele dac, absolutely stunning on these headphones.....I wish others could experience what I am hearing from these $200 headphones,
   
  Kidding cute! Well, not really. These ad900x's sound this good right out of the box with no burn in, and they should only get better? I'm one happy camper!


----------



## nehcrow

So is the general consensus the AD900X is a big step forward from the AD900 in terms of sound quality?
How about the build quality?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't know too many guys that owned the previous AD900 and bought a AD900X to compare but from what I understand the newer drivers in the AD900X actually now has bass where before that was what was lacking on the AD900. This was the case for the older A900 vs the A900X as well.. Now the sound is complete more than lacking in that area. The new AD900X certainly look a lot better that is for sure. Love the way the new ones look. I think the padding is also an improvement over the older one as well.
   
  Glad you finally got them Wayne. You end up paying any fees?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have spent some time listening to my ad900x's, "Dire Straits", "Brothers in Arms", 320mbps from my laptop + ele dac, absolutely stunning on these headphones.....I wish others could experience what I am hearing from these $200 headphones,
> 
> Kidding cute! Well, not really. These ad900x's sound this good right out of the box with no burn in, and they should only get better? I'm one happy camper!


 
   
  Glad you finally got them....maybe my gears revealed too much with the AD900X, versus others that are using less resolving source.  The soundstage was great, but violins, pianos, acoustic bass, some guitars just sounded washed out and artificial to my ears.  The Somic's with the Shure 840 pads, have just as big soundstage, with more texture, and meat to the notes.  Couldn't believe that happened.....maybe I had a defective pair.....lol!  I got my $240 back and have Sennheiser HD600's coming tommorrow with............you guessed it......replaceable cables for my devious mind.  Don't you have Somic's ordered?  They took me by suprise......killed my cute S500's!  320mbps mp3, not even close, all my computer music is wav, but SACD from the Denon is in another league altogether. Burr Brown PCM 1796 DAC's with AL24 processing!


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Glad you finally got them Wayne. You end up paying any fees?


 
   
  No Canadian customs fees


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *Ok, cute time to come clean. Give me the entire load down on what you did to those Somic MTs that made them sound so GODLY SPECTACULAR??? I want all the details and your entire mod in full. Most of ALL PICS NOW! Give it to me baby, i can handle it!!!*
> 
> *And who is this mystery lover, i mean buyer of yours??? Damn it, i hate him, he be stealing all my chances of owning a lovely cute creation!!! I see how it is cute, you got no love for sf. T_T  Show yourself you big spender, cuz i want to hear your impressions on cute's modded set of S500s so bad, damn that thirst is acting up again.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Glad you finally got them....maybe my gears revealed too much with the AD900X, versus others that are using less resolving source.  The soundstage was great, but violins, pianos, acoustic bass, some guitars just sounded washed out and artificial to my ears.  The Somic's with the Shure 840 pads, have just as big soundstage, with more texture, and meat to the notes.  Couldn't believe that happened.....maybe I had a defective pair.....lol!  I got my $240 back and have Sennheiser HD600's coming tommorrow with............you guessed it......replaceable cables for my devious mind.  Don't you have Somic's ordered?  They took me by suprise......killed my cute S500's!  320mbps mp3, not even close, all my computer music is wav, but SACD from the Denon is in another league altogether. Burr Brown PCM 1796 DAC's with AL24 processing!


 
  ^ Ok cute don't act like you didn't see my post, you know what's up!

  I WANT IN DETAIL YOUR FULL MOD NOW, for these Somic MTs! Pretty please? So you didn't add any extra cables, etc to the MTs just has the Shure pads on them??? If so, MIND = OFFICIALLY BLOWN!

   

 edit: and congrats WAYNE on those ATH ADs, glad you are lovin' them. Can't wait for more impressions from you esp. regarding the bass department. Oh man the Somic MH463s i just got are some good @ss sh!t as well. Sounds like a bigger/ a bit more refined version of the MH1Cs that has crazy amount of transparency. The bass is satisfactory even for this closeted basshead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More to come on these MH463s later.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Ok cute don't act like you didn't see my post, you know what's up!
> 
> I WANT IN DETAIL YOUR FULL MOD NOW, for these Somic MTs! Pretty please? So you didn't add any extra cables, etc to the MTs just has the Shure pads on them??? If so, MIND = OFFICIALLY BLOWN!


 
   
  Wasn't a snow storm.....three days of freezing rain Sun, Mon, Tues....then two days of below zero highs!  Like a skating rink here, and I live in the boonies.  Bring your hock skates and come to my house...lol!
   
  Simple, with the Somic's, 100hrs of burn in to tame them a little, and Shure 840 pads......killed my fun with the S500's......caused me to sell my AD900X, after four days of trying to like them, the AD900X, smooth and laid back with a huge soundstage.....I was expecting more layering, texture and better tone, the thin sound of the AD900X would not be for you SF, more like what you heard on the S500 with just the HM5 pads, but I think you would really like the Somic's, $44 shipped on ebay right now!  What are you waiting for?


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





> Oh man the *Somic MH463*s i just got are some good @ss sh!t as well. Sounds like a bigger/ a bit more refined version of the MH1Cs that has crazy amount of transparency. The bass is satisfactory even for this closeted basshead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   




   
  I'm loving my MH463s too. They give me the sparkle that the m80s lacked and the bass can definitely kick when the song requires it. Did you get them with the turtle beach ear pads or using them stock?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Wasn't a snow storm.....three days of freezing rain Sun, Mon, Tues....then two days of below zero highs!  Like a skating rink here, and I live in the boonies.  Bring your hock skates and come to my house...lol!
> 
> Simple, with the Somic's, 100hrs of burn in to tame them a little, and Shure 840 pads......killed my fun with the S500's......caused me to sell my AD900X, after four days of trying to like them, the AD900X, smooth and laid back with a huge soundstage.....I was expecting more layering, texture and better tone, the thin sound of the AD900X would not be for you SF, more like what you heard on the S500 with just the HM5 pads, but I think you would really like the Somic's, $44 shipped on ebay right now!  What are you waiting for?


 

 I don't believe my eyes, can this be? Cute is happy and is completely satisfied with a set of cans with almost stock everything?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My god didn't even feel the need to re-cable it and it's already giving such high praises, cute of all people. Man these somics are some tricky mofos!

   
  Don't worry, i'll get them eventually, but for now i will enjoy my fully open back Somic MH463s 1st, maybe you should give them a go as well since cute is officially a somic fan boi, i mean spokes person.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I'm loving my MH463s too. They give me the sparkle that the m80s lacked and the bass can definitely kick when the song requires it. Did you get them with the turtle beach ear pads or using them stock?


 

 You got those MH463s as well, nice. Oh forgot to mention that the set that i ordered from ebay came with turtle beach pads, thank god. Cuz the original pads looks/ feels so crappy that i haven't even tired to use it yet. The turtle beach pads makes them look a lot more classy/ premium, seems like it was made for these MH463s.  So props to Cash and his mother for these wonderful turtle beach pads!!! LoL
   
  Yeppp, they out class the m80s for sure from what i remembered during my long audition in Radio Shack. The bass end with the turtle beach pads is pretty lovely, but it doesn't grab you by the b@lls like my HM5 modded S500s does. LoL The sound signature on my S500s is much more intimate while these MH463s are lets just say more "transparent" due to the bigger soundstage. But damn the bass shakes the cups of these things cuz it's fully open. LMAO Was like the F, the cups are rattling around my ears, literally.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> ......caused me to sell my AD900X, after four days of trying to like them, the AD900X, smooth and laid back with a huge soundstage.....I was expecting more layering, texture and better tone,* the thin sound of the AD900X* would not be for you SF


 
   
  I'm not going to post too many impressions until I get some more hours on the ad900x's, but the only thing that I might have been concerned about with them (before getting them) would have been insufficient low end. But no way. I am listening to some of this stuff edm right now, and I am getting hit with plenty of awesome bass and fullness from these puppies.


----------



## 2bds

hi everyone, long time lurker first time poster
   
  i want to buy my first pair of headphones and i'm deciding between the jvc ha s500s and the somic efi82mts. how much does the sound leak on the somics? i will be using these headphones primarily in the office and i don't really want people to hear noise coming from my headphones. it sounds like from the few people who have both of these headphones the preference is for the somics. thanks in advance for any advice.
   
  also credit to this thread for turning me on to the sony mh1c's.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I don't believe my eyes, can this be? Cute is happy and is completely satisfied with a set of cans with almost stock everything?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you don't have the original Somic's how are you going to compare to the MH463.'s, what pads are on them, stock?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm not going to post too many impressions until I get some more hours on the ad900x's, but the only thing that I might have been concerned about with them (before getting them) would have been insufficient low end. But no way. I am listening to some of this stuff edm right now, and I am getting hit with plenty of awesome bass and fullness from these puppies.


 
   
  Is edm music real instraments?  Isn't that like Donna Summer, Disco/Dance music?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> If you don't have the original Somic's how are you going to compare to the MH463.'s, what pads are on them, stock?


 

 For my MH463 I have the turtle beach headphone pads on them.  But just for official reference the MH463s was the "original Somics" that joe posted about, but the MTs were Cash's big discovery after he got those MH463s. Cash already have both the MH463s and the MTs, but he likes the MTs better and has already did some comparisons, so that's not my point. I am just saying that the Mh463s are really good as well, and that the MTs might sound similar to my HM5 modded S500s so i am in no rush to get them since I am more than happy with the somics i just got.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> For my MH463 I have the turtle beach headphone pads on them.  But just for official reference the MH463s was the "original Somics" that joe posted about, but the MTs were Cash's big discovery after he got those MH463s. Cash already have both the MH463s and the MTs, but he likes the MTs better and has already did some comparisons, so that's not my point. I am just saying that the Mh463s are really good as well, and that the MTs might sound similar to my HM5 modded S500s so i am in no rush to get them since I am more than happy the somics i just got.


 
   
  Can you verify that the MH463 had neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire, as used in the 83MT's?  I can't find it in any MH463 technical specs!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Can you verify that the MH463 had neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire, as used in the 83MT's?  I can't find it in any MH463 technical specs!


 

 LoL, i don't give a hoot about all technical specs, etc, just like the CNTs that was supposedly used for the S500s might just be all "gimmick," if it sounds good to my ears, i am a happy camper. I don't care if they have all that fancy shmancy "neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire." LMAO
   
  But it is good to know that somic is claiming that they use some advance tech in their phones though. So props to them for making such great sounding gear for such a low price.





   
  edit: Just like i don't give a hoot about all the fancy cables you uses for your mods, as long as it sounds good to you and makes you happy that's all it matters at the end of the day. 

   
  Oh yes, i went therrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i don't give a hoot about all technical specs, etc, just like the CNTs that was supposedly used for the S500s might just be all "gimmick," if it sounds good to my ears, i am a happy camper. I don't care if they have all that fancy shmancy "neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire." LMAO
> 
> But it is good to know that somic is claiming that they use some advance tech in their phones though. So props to them for making such great sounding gear for such a low price.
> 
> ...


 
   
  They use the same fancy shmancy  "neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire.", hahahahaha!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> They use the same fancy shmancy  "neomydium voice coils with CCAW, copper clad aluminum wire.", hahahahaha!


 

 That's right up your alley then!!! LoL Is that the reason why you didn't feel the need to re-cable your Somic MTs??? I remember you said you hated the stock cable on the MTs for some strange cute reasoning as always.  But you are the sound freak so it makes sense if that was the case.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That's right up your alley then!!! LoL Is that the reason why you didn't feel the need to re-cable your Somic MTs??? I remember you said you hated the stock cable on the MTs for some strange cute reasoning as always.  But you are the sound freak so it makes sense if that was the case.


 
   
  Hated the looks of the red stock cable, and it didn't lay flat/straight.....sound is great though.  I put some black sleeving on the red cable, that made it look better and lay flat, happy with the cable, not need to recable.......sounds just as good as my pure silver and copper wire on my S500.  I tried three different cables on the S500, plus the stock cable.  The silver and copper hybrid cable sounds the best on them, but you would need highly resolving gears to hear the difference, if at all, since you have not heard anything but stock cables.  Personal preference, remember I'm a picky person, not just anything will do for me!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Hated the looks of the red stock cable, and it didn't lay flat/straight.....sound is great though.  I put some black sleeving on the red cable, that made it look better and lay flat, happy with the cable, not need to recable.......sounds just as good as my pure silver and copper wire on my S500.  I tried three different cables on the S500, plus the stock cable.  The silver and copper hybrid cable sounds the best on them, but you would need highly resolving gears to hear the difference, if at all, since you have not heard anything but stock cables.  Personal preference, remember I'm a picky person, not just anything will do for me!


 

 Thank god a re-cable is not needed to get the supposed godly sound you are hearing. So the million dollar question that naturally comes to mind is when are you are gonna sell me your fully loaded/ modded set of S500s since they have been utterly KILLED by these Somic MTs??? That thirst is still inside of me.


----------



## waynes world

This is the last thing I'm going to say about these ad900x's for a while: Holy Mother of God they sound good.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> This is the last thing I'm going to say about these ad900x's for a while: Holy Mother of God they sound good.


 
  Yeah just shut yo mouth, till burn-in is completed.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah just shut yo mouth, till burn-in is completed.


 
   





 !!!  Me not so sure these _can_ sound any better!


----------



## dweaver

OK Guys, how can this thread which has so many bass oriented followers have ZERO mention of the Bowers and Wilkins C5? I picked up a pair from the Apple store figuring I could easily return them if I didn't like them. I have to say I think these headphones have been given a bad rap here on Head-fi. They have the most bass I have ever heard in an IEM and still have nice mids (that get better if you apply bass reduction) and the treble is also pretty nice. Over all I think they sound a heck of a lot better than I expected. Yes if there is a massive bass presence in a song the bass can bleed into the mids but the bass also seems to respond well to a bit of EQ if needed. The biggest thing is the mids and treble are not left out or poorly done, they are just not as strong as the bass.
   
  Unless some of you have tried these and simply haven't thought to comment on them I throw an open challenge to some of the bass loving members to give these a try. I have not decided if I will keep mine yet as I want to see what happens to them with burn-in but if anyone picks them up from a store with a return policy, what's the harm?
   
  BTW, I also find these to be pretty darn comfortable and I haven't had to tip roll outside of the included tips... I do see smaller ear members potentially having an issue with the loop thing but they are extremely comfortable in my average size ears.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> This is the last thing I'm going to say about these ad900x's for a while: Holy Mother of God they sound good.


 
  Nice Wayne.  Glad you like them.


----------



## burrrcub

Anyone's 900x makes a weird hum when the cables are rested against your arm?  I have nothign playing and it's connected to my Magni, if there's no contact with my right arm it's dead silence but once my arm touches it there's a slight hum that gets louder with pressure.


----------



## Vain III

What's the newest budget IEM that everyone is talking about? I'm getting kind-of bored with my JVC FX-40s. Just bought some M80s replace my FA-004s, and looking to upgrade my IEM too.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> What's the newest budget IEM that everyone is talking about? I'm getting kind-of bored with my JVC FX-40s. Just bought some M80s replace my FA-004s, and looking to upgrade my IEM too.


 
  I would redirect you to the VC02 thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/635372/vsonic-vc02-info-appreciation-thread . $40 iem with removable cable and superb sound quality


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How difficult is it to find the cables, would you place them above Brainwavz R1s, and wow... those are pretty sexy. I really like the GR01 look it has going on.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





burrrcub said:


> Anyone's 900x makes a weird hum when the cables are rested against your arm?  I have nothign playing and it's connected to my Magni, if there's no contact with my right arm it's dead silence but once my arm touches it there's a slight hum that gets louder with pressure.


 
  Static perhaps? I don't have this issue.
   
  Quote: 





vain iii said:


> What's the newest budget IEM that everyone is talking about? I'm getting kind-of bored with my JVC FX-40s. Just bought some M80s replace my FA-004s, and looking to upgrade my IEM too.


 
   
  I would snap up a ATH-CKN50.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's a very unique look they have going on. Do you know if they are deep or mid insertion and if they would work with Monster or MEElectronics triple flange tips?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are very comfy. I don't see why you can't fit any tip you want on these but they do have that circular rubbery guide. They are comfy for me no complaints there. The cord is kinda wack as it is all over the place but beyond that. If you want bang for money. Try one. It will surprise you. The bass is excellent on them. It is so nicely textured and has a surprising amount of control in the whole sound. Smooth is a part of the sound and I am appreciating this aspect of the new AT sound more and more.  I have around 60 hours of burn in on mine and it sounds great to me. I can't wait for the new CKN70. Excited to hear those. But for the cash these CKN50s are hard to beat imo.
   
  It is a better balanced MH1C and the detail level of the FXD70/ FXD80. The bass is better on these CKN50s imo. Mid insertion


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> OK Guys, how can this thread which has so many bass oriented followers have ZERO mention of the Bowers and Wilkins C5?


 
  Because it's $190.

 The Discovery thread is for things that drastically out-perform their cost. Because of diminishing returns, this is very hard to do at higher prices.

 If it was $30-$50, there'd be a lot more hype from this thread about it.

 It's kind of an unspoken rule that for something to be good worthy of the Discovery thread, it has to be sonically worth at least twice its cost.

 JVC HA-S500? A $70 headphone that beat $150 headphones.
 Somic EFi-82 MT? A $40 headphone that beat $200 headphones. 
  Audio Technica AD900X? A $180 headphone that beat $400 headphones.
 ELE DAC? A $20 DAC that competes with $80-$100 DACs.
 Monoprice 8320? A $7 IEM that competes with $40-$50 IEMs.
  JVC HA-FX40? A $18 IEM that competes with $60-$80 IEMs.

 As you can see by the HA-S500 and the AD900X, things become a lot less of a "deal" when the prices get higher. The reason that the Monoprice is able to compete up to and over 7 times its cost is because its cost is only $7. An AD900X, for example, would have to beat a headphone worth over $1200 to have that high of a value:cost ratio.

 Anyway, I'll probably be ordering an iSK headphone over the next several weeks. Which one should I go with, folks?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They are very comfy. I don't see why you can't fit any tip you want on these but they do have that circular rubbery guide. They are comfy for me no complaints there. The cord is kinda wack as it is all over the place but beyond that. If you want bang for money. Try one. It will surprise you. The bass is excellent on them. It is so nicely textured and has a surprising amount of control in the whole sound. Smooth is a part of the sound and I am appreciating this aspect of the new AT sound more and more.  I have around 60 hours of burn in on mine and it sounds great to me. I can't wait for the new CKN70. Excited to hear those. But for the cash these CKN50s are hard to beat imo.
> 
> It is a better balanced MH1C and the detail level of the FXD70/ FXD80. The bass is better on these CKN50s imo. Mid insertion


 
  Oh, how tight hitting is the bass? A member on here has PM'd me telling me that they are selling some and I have wanted to get a FXD80 but thought I'd go for something a bit newer.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Anyway, I'll probably be ordering an iSK headphone over the next several weeks. Which one should I go with, folks?


 
  How about the hf2010. Big drivers, semi-open and looks comfortable.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> How about the hf2010. Big drivers, semi-open and looks comfortable.


 
  I think it's a carbon-copy of the Takstar...something. If so, it wouldn't really be a "Discovery". I kinda want to try something different of theirs. 

 Thanks for the suggestion, though. Does anything else of theirs look good?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I think it's a carbon-copy of the Takstar...something. If so, it wouldn't really be a "Discovery". I kinda want to try something different of theirs.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, though. Does anything else of theirs look good?


 
  I don't know - they all pretty much seem to be copies of Superlux and Takstar. I guess there are some OEM products that everyone is rebranding and using and without someone comparing them we won't know if there is any difference in sound


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I don't know - they all pretty much seem to be copies of Superlux and Takstar. I guess there are some OEM products that everyone is rebranding and using and without someone comparing them we won't know if there is any difference in sound


 
  Well, a lot of these are obvious OEMs.

 But, the HP series looks original, or at least unlike anything I've ever seen before. They sell a bunch of other studio products too, so I'm thinking they might be a lot like Takstar in that they OEM most of their stuff.

 Still, it looks like they at least have good taste in OEMs.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

cashnotcredit said:


> Anyway, I'll probably be ordering an iSK headphone over the next several weeks. Which one should I go with, folks?




I know you're looking at their headphones, but their IEMs caught my eye as well. Sem5 and sem6. I dunno how much of an IEM person you are, though.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> I know you're looking at their headphones, but their IEMs caught my eye as well. Sem5 and sem6. I dunno how much of an IEM person you are, though.


 
  I like IEMs, I just never find good ones. Anything about them look interesting?


----------



## Nightmistx22

I was up in Seoul doing some site seeing before i head back stateside and found a shop in the iPark mall at Yongsan Station. The Headphone shop (yes thats its name) is just a small vender or kiosk if you will but the wall they do have has several major brands all just hanging there for your sampling delight. I made a beeline for the AD900X and was pretty amazed. 
   
  Disclaimer: The following is a quick review of some the the headphones i was able to listen to. Please keep in mind that 1) it was a busy mall. 2) the source was my HTC Evo 4g ( the OG one) 3) my ears are not as trained or proficient as the reputable reviewers here in head-fi. 4) These were Demo headphones thus i have no idea on how much burn-in or abuse they might have had prior to me listening to them. 5)  I had been listening to music with my philips SHE3590 most of the day before listening to the following headphones.
   
  AD900X: Well balanced, good treble energy hint of sibilance on some tracks bass seemed a bit lacking but was present. again i had been listening to my 3590s prior to these. Very very comfortable to wear. 
   
  ES-700: Very similar to the AD900X only with a tad less treble energy and sound stage and a little more bass. Very stylish, would wear them in public every chance i got. 
   
  AD1000X: good stage as with the AD900X but the AD1000X sound sig seemed very V to me, mids were way further back on the AD1000X then the AD900X and even my 3590s. 
   
  AD2000X: again good stage but didnt seem to extended as far either direction as the AD900X  mid bass was present but seem to roll off very quickly after and treble was rolled off as well. not sure if it was faulty but if it wasnt i would be very disappointed with their performance especially at the asking price of 880,000W  ( ~$800).
   
  A900X: Similar sound sig to the AD900X but seem considerably more congested.  
   
   
   

   
   
   
   

   
   
  Now to try and convince my wife to let me buy those AD900X's....


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Oh, how tight hitting is the bass? A member on here has PM'd me telling me that they are selling some and I have wanted to get a FXD80 but thought I'd go for something a bit newer.


 
   
  The bass quality on the CKN50s is extremely good. It's comparable to my XBA-30s which is a $200 triple BA.


----------



## Dsnuts

I wonder about them cans that are on demo at them shops. I don't know if those are a good indicator of a cans sound quality..Especially open back cans. I wish I was in Seoul..Soju is a killer.


----------



## waynes world

Ok, I have two discoveries for you today:
   
  1) Ath ad900x's. Anyone ever heard of them lol? Mind blown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't say how good they are compared to other more expensive cans (ie HE400's etc), but wow, they gotta be close. I just find myself listening to to everything in amazement.
   
  2) Ektoplazm: "Welcome to Ektoplazm, the world’s #1 source of free and legal psytrance, techno, and downtempo music". My buddy Nick led me to that site. Free FLAC downloads? Amazing music? Wow, there's a lot of good stuff there.


----------



## mochill

Nice website, just bookmarked it


----------



## mochill

Need more awesome website like it.


----------



## Nightmistx22

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I wonder about them cans that are on demo at them shops. I don't know if those are a good indicator of a cans sound quality..Especially open back cans. I wish I was in Seoul..Soju is a killer.


 
  Yea i had that same thought about the demo cans. but i described what i heard from those headphones as best i could. and from what i heard the AD900X sounded the best. 
   
  You should take a trip to seoul. It is an amazing city.  Can't say i tried the Soju, not really into drinking, but i did try some Makgeolli.


----------



## Nightmistx22

While walking around Seoul's Yongsan Electronics market ( imagine about 8 blocks and about 20 buildings full of electronic stuff ) i happened to walk by a street vendor that had an assortment of headphones. Most of which were cutesy stuff that just yelled i sound crappy... but i did find a small box that looked promising.
   
   I now present to you the LG LE410 Quadbeat. They were originally bundled with the optimus G cell phone but become more popular than the phone so LG started selling them separately.
   
  You can buy them in Black and White for ~$20. 
   
   

   
   

   

   
   
  Thats a pretty bold claim on the front "Hi-Fidelity sound to satisfy music connoisseurs" but i must say they are living up to it so far. The Quadbeat has a level of detail and clarity i have not heard in an earphone before. 
   
  On open box i was met with forward mids, energetic treble with only a hint sibilance. bass while present clear and accurate was a bit low in quantity and not very extended.  A bump up in eq around 60hz helped to bring life to the bass as well as the entire presentation as it now sounds more open and airy. Will burn in more and follow up. 
   
  Also there is a review of the LG Quadbeat on GoldenEars
   
  P.S. The stock tips are very very very soft and i had some difficulty getting a good seal with them so now i'm using the tips that came with my audiofit BA ( rebranded Auvio Armature?) that are much thicker and more conical in shape.


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the design of them quadbeats. They are being sold on ebay for around $25 shipped. Based on that graph on golden ears. These do look promising for the price. I tried some of the Samsung iems that are bundled with the galaxy player and smartphones but was not too excited about their sound but these LGs look like they can perform. Look forward to some impressions on them. Good job in eyeing the potential find here Nightmistx22.. Look forward to read more about them after your burn in.


----------



## yamichan

Received my AD900x yesterday, been burning them for around 15 hours already.
  Sound out of the box does not really impress me much going from my white M50, I actually found my M50 sound cleaner than AD900x. I hope after fully burn-in (100 hours??), it will be like what Dsnuts reviewed. Well my M50 wasn't sound cleaned on open box either.


----------



## Zelda

DS, i cant find your mh1c impressions post, mind to add it to the OP. tnkx


----------



## Dsnuts

I didn't have one. I just ordered everyone to get one after I heard them. Lol. At the time of purchase for me it was selling for $21 so I didn't even bother writing an impression I pretty much knew everyone would enjoy them for that price. Plus. You own the better version of them in the CKN50 yet you don't open them? That is a mistake. I know you want the newer CKN70 when that comes out but I am gonna be honest with you. These stand on their own merits. I have them in my ears now. They sound great. Probably a lot better than they have a right to be.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

cashnotcredit said:


> I like IEMs, I just never find good ones. Anything about them look interesting?




Since it looks like iSK tries to cater to pro audio and these are monitors possibly for stage use, I thought they may be something interesting to try. They seem to be the best off-brand IEMs I saw on aliexpress. You see a large range of decent-looking headphones, but decent IEMs are much scarcer, so I suppose that's what caught my attention.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> Is edm music real instraments?  Isn't that like Donna Summer, Disco/Dance music?


 
   
  That is correct. No real instruments, and *only* Donna Summer in *my* collection!




   
  I only got introduced to trance (I may have said edm, but I meant trance) etc a month or so ago, but whatever it is, a lot of it sounds pretty darned cool. Anyway, at the moment I' rocking to Muse (yes, real instruments!) in anticipation of their upcoming concert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How are your 'ol Somics doing? Any new mods or impressions?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That is correct. No real instruments, and *only* Donna Summer in *my* collection!
> 
> I only got introduced to trance (I may have said edm, but I meant trance) etc a month or so ago, but whatever it is, a lot of it sounds pretty darned cool. Anyway, at the moment I' rocking to Muse (yes, real instruments!) in anticipation of their upcoming concert
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Somic's way over achieve, huge soundstage, detail and natural sounding, (no mods needed for these except Shure 840 pads).  But my Sennheiser, HD600's, are better than both the Somic's and the AD900X......for $299 shipped, I got a good deal, and finally found something I can live with for a looooooooooooong time (will never part with these).  They have a true natural and neutral sound, large soundstage, and the best vocals I have ever heard..............plus a removeable cable, that I already have plans for multiple cables over time. They are most definately an AD900X upgrade!
   
  I found some EDM, and listened on soundcard, just so I knew what all of the younger headfiers are listening to!  But by description, "dance music", disco type music, it is something I would rather not listen to.  Will not be my prefered genre..............eeeevvveeeerrrrrr!  LOL


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> I found some EDM, and listened on soundcard, just so I knew what all of the younger headfiers are listening to!  But by description, "dance music", disco type music, it is something I would rather not listen to.  Will not be my prefered genre..............eeeevvveeeerrrrrr!  LOL


 
   
  Like I said, I didn't mean to say "EDM" lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> The Somic's way over achieve, huge soundstage, detail and natural sounding, (no mods needed for these except Shure 840 pads).  But my Sennheiser, HD600's, are better than both the Somic's and the AD900X......for $299 shipped, I got a good deal, and finally found something I can live with for a looooooooooooong time (will never part with these).  They have a true natural and neutral sound, large soundstage, and the best vocals I have ever heard..............plus a removeable cable, that I already have plans for multiple cables over time. They are most definately an AD900X upgrade!


 
   
  On amazon.ca, the HD600's are over $500 Canadian. Might be able to get them for as low as $400 Canadian (plus $40 tenso shipping) on amazon.ja, but there would probably be customs as well, so again, near $500. I suspect your HD600's are used, not that it matters if they work!. Great deal for $299! I look forward to hearing the HD600's _some_ day!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> On amazon.ca, the HD600's are over $500 Canadian. Might be able to get them for as low as $400 Canadian (plus $40 tenso shipping) on amazon.ja, but there would probably be customs as well, so again, near $500. I suspect your HD600's are used, not that it matters if they work!. Great deal for $299! I look forward to hearing the HD600's _some_ day!


 
   
  Brand new with 2 year warranty!  $299 shipped, ordered them January 31, got them today.  They shipped from Minneapolis, and I am less than two hours away!
   
  razordogaudio.com had a $100 off coupon code until January 31!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Since it looks like iSK tries to cater to pro audio and these are monitors possibly for stage use, I thought they may be something interesting to try. They seem to be the best off-brand IEMs I saw on aliexpress. You see a large range of decent-looking headphones, but decent IEMs are much scarcer, so I suppose that's what caught my attention.


 
  I might spring for them. They also have an amp (iSK HA-400) and a USB DAC (iSK UK-400). Interesting. They remind me a lot of Behringer. Hopefully, they make better products then that company (although the UCA 202 is supposed to be pretty nice, and might be a legitimate competitor to the ELE.)

 Do you think I should go for the SEM5 or the SEM6?
   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> The Somic's way over achieve, huge soundstage, detail and natural sounding, (no mods needed for these except Shure 840 pads). * But my Sennheiser, HD600's, are better than both the Somic's and the AD900X......for $299 shipped, I got a good deal, and finally found something I can live with for a looooooooooooong time *(will never part with these).  They have a true natural and neutral sound, large soundstage, and the best vocals I have ever heard..............plus a removeable cable, that I already have plans for multiple cables over time. They are most definately an AD900X upgrade!
> 
> I found some EDM, and listened on soundcard, just so I knew what all of the younger headfiers are listening to!  But by description, "dance music", disco type music, it is something I would rather not listen to.  Will not be my prefered genre..............eeeevvveeeerrrrrr!  LOL


 
  Congrats! I am very glad you found a headphone you're satisfied with!

 Also, in the scope of electronic music, perhaps you'd be more interested in downtempo.

 Royksopp and Moby are a good place to start.






   




   
  Nu jazz is pretty spiffy as well. I like Goldfish and Caravan Palace.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, that's about right - I usually see the HD 600 in my local stores for around 400 buck and 350 has been the lowest. BTW, I just saw at the online page of one of my local audio stores that from this month they carry the entire selection of the iSK headphones that Cash was interested in - I should go next weekend when I'm free to see if they have them available for audition coz they are dirty cheap - they even have the iems. 
   
  edit: BTW, wow but I just found that they carry the somics too - I should be getting some new cheap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 headphones this month to see what the fuss is about and the best part is that I won't have to wait for stuff to come from China


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I might spring for them. They also have an amp (iSK HA-400) and a USB DAC (iSK UK-400). Interesting. They remind me a lot of Behringer. Hopefully, they make better products then that company (although the UCA 202 is supposed to be pretty nice, and might be a legitimate competitor to the ELE.)
> 
> Do you think I should go for the SEM5 or the SEM6?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cash buddy, I am very satisfied with the Somic's, great sound, nice find......I will be keeping them for sure, as well as the S500's.  I have a few cables to build for the HD600, found Cardas cable for under $10 a foot, same as what they use for their Sennheiser cable that sells for over $250.....I can build a six foot for around $80.  I have decided to recable the Somic's for a double entry cable like the picture I PM'd to you, the paracord material, only in black.  The single sided cable is always getting in the way, and the 3.5mm plug fails intermittently in my Mogami extension cable.  I am changing to a 6.3mm plug!
   
  I put the S500's on my 9 year old grandson yesterday, and the little s**t wouldn't take them off and give them back to me!  LMAO!  He said these sound way better than my HP's out of my sansa....he loved Mumford and Sons!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Also, in the scope of electronic music, perhaps you'd be more interested in downtempo.
> 
> Royksopp and Moby are a good place to start.
> 
> Nu jazz is pretty spiffy as well. I like Goldfish and Caravan Palace.


 
   
  I have a lot of Moby, but the others you linked are new to me, and they are great - thanks Cash! I _really_ like that Goldfish tune. Cool.
   
  C'mon cute, just try to tell me that Goldfish tune doesn't work for ya!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, that's about right - I usually see the HD 600 in my local stores for around 400 buck and 350 has been the lowest. *BTW, I just saw at the online page of one of my local audio stores that from this month they carry the entire selection of the iSK headphones that Cash was interested in - I should go next weekend when I'm free to see if they have them available for audition coz they are dirty cheap - they even have the iems. *
> 
> edit: *BTW, wow but I just found that they carry the somics too - I should be getting some new cheap
> 
> ...


 
  Kova4A,
   
  do you live in heaven? Legitimate question.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Kova4A,
> 
> do you live in heaven? Legitimate question.


 
  Yeah, headphones with angel wings are flying all around me


----------



## Mackem

Right, I'm a basshead that listens to a lot of dance, trance, dubstep and so on, but also listen to the odd Kpop, pop, rock etc. 
   
  What IEMs should I be looking at? I've heard the XB90EX and CKS99 are good, anything else I should consider that I might have missed? Want an upgrade from FX101s.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Right, I'm a basshead that listens to a lot of dance, trance, dubstep and so on, but also listen to the odd Kpop, pop, rock etc.
> 
> What IEMs should I be looking at? I've heard the XB90EX and CKS99 are good, anything else I should consider that I might have missed? Want an upgrade from FX101s.


 
  It really depends on your price range. The JVC HA-FX3X might be a viable option.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> It really depends on your price range. The JVC HA-FX3X might be a viable option.


 
  Price range up to £65 GBP


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, headphones with angel wings are flying all around me


 




 Please keep the thread posted with your impressions of the auditions. This company is either going to be like Sennheiser (good, obviously) or like Behringer (eww), in that they create tools for all aspects of studio operation. Their cans are great, but don't underestimate a nice Sennheiser microphone.


----------



## cute

The headfier that purchased my AD900X, sent me a PM with a couple of comments regarding them.  "Unfortunately I HATE the AD-900X-lol! Was quite a surprise as I was expecting to like them."  "Yeah, one's man's poison is another man's candy".


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Please keep the thread posted with your impressions of the auditions. This company is either going to be like Sennheiser (good, obviously) or like Behringer (eww), in that they create tools for all aspects of studio operation. Their cans are great, but don't underestimate a nice Sennheiser microphone.


 
   
  Cash, is that the new Somic?


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have a lot of Moby, but the others you linked are new to me, and they are great - thanks Cash! I _really_ like that Goldfish tune. Cool.
> 
> C'mon cute, just try to tell me that Goldfish tune doesn't work for ya!


 
   
  Nope, but I love the little Goldfish cheddar flavor crackers!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> The headfier that purchased my AD900X, sent me a PM with a couple of comments regarding them.  "Unfortunately I HATE the AD-900X-lol! Was quite a surprise as I was expecting to like them."  "Yeah, one's man's poison is another man's candy".


 
  Ouch. Those cans seem pretty hit or miss.

 Anyway, one thing I completely didn't think of was the Shrue SRH-940 pads on the Somics. The 940 pads are essentially velour versions of the 840 pads. Perhaps they're worth a shot, as they'd probably decrease bass response a bit, making them more neutral.


----------



## MrEleventy

hd25 1 ii on the way... and I'm still being haunted by the Somics. I should just give in and order them and pick the slowest shipping. that way, I would have some time with the new cans. hehe


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Ouch. Those cans seem pretty hit or miss.
> 
> Anyway, one thing I completely didn't think of was the Shrue SRH-940 pads on the Somics. The 940 pads are essentially velour versions of the 840 pads. Perhaps they're worth a shot, as they'd probably decrease bass response a bit, making them more neutral.


 
   
  Bass is just fine with me on the Somic's and 840 pads, after some burn in.  Makes for a more balanced sound now!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> hd25 1 ii on the way... and I'm still being haunted by the Somics. I should just give in and order them and pick the slowest shipping. that way, I would have some time with the new cans. hehe


 
  Yes, yes you should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only one is left on eBay. It's amazing what Head-Fi can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





cute said:


> Bass is just fine with me on the Somic's and 840 pads, after some burn in.  Makes for a more balanced sound now!


 
  I like the bass too, but to my ears, it's a bit north of neutral. 

 Some people might not like that sound signature.

 If someone wants the Somics, but isn't a huge fan of bass, maybe these would be a good option. Some people also just really like velour, so at least the option is there.


----------



## Modular

I lurked around in here and bit on the Somics. I've got the Project Sunrise tube amp (Version 2) - offtopic: if anyone's looking for a fantastic, affordable tube amp, this has to be one of the top options out there. Just amazing sound!
   
  Anyways, I've also picked up the Shure 840 pads and can't wait for these babies to come in. I'll be interested to see how they compare to my Beyer DT880 250Ohms.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

cashnotcredit said:


> I might spring for them. They also have an amp (iSK HA-400) and a USB DAC (iSK UK-400). Interesting. They remind me a lot of Behringer. Hopefully, they make better products then that company (although the UCA 202 is supposed to be pretty nice, and might be a legitimate competitor to the ELE.)
> 
> 
> Do you think I should go for the SEM5 or the SEM6?




It's pretty hard to decide on which, innit? There's no real indication of what either of them would sound like, so I think it just boils down to how much money you're willing to put in. I suppose the SEM5 would be the safest to go with, but the 6 isn't exactly gonna break the bank. But what is it with these guys and making things in RED? Blegh. That said, I have seen brief reviews on the SEM5 and not the SEM6, so it might be worth it just for exclusivity? 

You listen to Goldfish? AWESOME, they're getting international exposure. It's always great when our local guys manage that. If I'm not mistaken, that music video has some Claymation at the end that a fellow animator I know did. At least, I know one of their videos does. Small world, hm?

Check out a band called Lark if you're into the electro stuff. They're my favourite local act although I didn't really dig their most recent release. Got a little too experimental. I mean, their older stuff was weird anyway.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> It's pretty hard to decide on which, innit? There's no real indication of what either of them would sound like, so I think it just boils down to how much money you're willing to put in. I suppose the SEM5 would be the safest to go with, but the 6 isn't exactly gonna break the bank. But what is it with these guys and making things in RED? Blegh. That said, I have seen brief reviews on the SEM5 and not the SEM6, so it might be worth it just for exclusivity?
> 
> You listen to Goldfish? AWESOME, they're getting international exposure. It's always great when our local guys manage that. If I'm not mistaken, that music video has some Claymation at the end that a fellow animator I know did. At least, I know one of their videos does. Small world, hm?
> 
> Check out a band called Lark if you're into the electro stuff. They're my favourite local act although I didn't really dig their most recent release. Got a little too experimental. I mean, their older stuff was weird anyway.


 
  I'm leaning towards the 5, since it "looks" more like a studio tool, but as the EFis showed, looks can be deceiving.

 They're both about the same price, actually, if you go through the proper sellers. 

 What did the reviews say about the SEM5?

 Also, Goldfish is freaking *amazing*! I'll look up Lark right now.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

No, I agree, the SEM6 looks silly in the bright red . If I liked them, I would probably send them down, spray with some black vinyl dye (which is one of the most awesome things I have ever come across) and replace the cable. But that would be work and money, so... . 

 Reviews I read were brief and kind of pointless, to be honest. I can barely remember them, but they seemed to be positive without any real substance as to what the IEMs actually sound like. So... Yeah, probably part of the reason I didn't spring on them.

Yeah, Lark is pretty different from Goldfish. Not the upbeat happy stuff, but I enjoy them a lot in their own right. And Inge is just fabulous live. What a voice, what charisma.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> No, I agree, the SEM6 looks silly in the bright red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't know. I'll give it a look-see. I really want to save up for a "real" DAC and amp, so my "discoveries" might be down for a while, but I'll probably spring for the SEM5s in the coming days (kind of pointless to hurry with Chinese New Year leaving most sellers closed for the next two weeks).


----------



## CashNotCredit

Or...maybe my Discoveries will be picking up.

There are some Arcatron HA-100 headphone amps going for $25 shipped from an equipment liquidator on eBay.
   
  I've never heard of this company...ever. They're virtually unGooglable. Maybe they're priced so cheaply due to a total lack of information about the product.

 These look...different.

 That's either going to be very good or very bad.

 I'm interested.

 EDIT: It looks like, from the seller's items, that an entire studio got liquidated. Most of the gear from said studio appears to be mid-range vintage stuff, but none of it is super-cheap. Judging by how this seller has some of the stuff priced, these are people who grossly undervalue audio equipment. I need an amp. Should I bite?

 DOUBLE EDIT: *Is that tone control I see? Man, this is tempting.*


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Check out a band called Lark if you're into the electro stuff. They're my favourite local act although I didn't really dig their most recent release. Got a little too experimental. I mean, their older stuff was weird anyway.


 
   
  Is this the Lark of which you speak? If so, that's very cool stuff.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Well, your impressions will be appreciated either way . Maybe kova4a will get an opportunity to check the SEM6 out if his local store allows testing of IEMs.

I got the ELE dac which is doing okay for me at the moment. I'm really interested in the hifimediy sabre considering its price and good reviews. That Bravo Ocean was also at the top of my list in desktop amps, but the C&C products look awesome for portables, too. I don't have anything hard to drive at the moment so I haven't been especially concerned about that side of things. I know amps increase sound quality in other ways, but... Meh. It can wait.

For now I just gotta wait on some work before any further investments. Darn freelancing is slow at the moment.

EDIT: yep, that's the Lark I speak of. I don't know why the say they're based in the UK considering that only one of the members moved there. The singer's off doing weird Rock music with her new band called BEAST.. They have two bassists and no guitarist. Kind of interesting, but honestly a mud-fest in terms of sound to my ears.

You like the Gong is Struck songs? I... Didn't like it in comparison to the older albums, to be honest, but perhaps I didn't give it enough of a chance.

Yes, Cash, go for it! Gogogo!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Well, your impressions will be appreciated either way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have 600 Ohm AKG K240Ms that I've been running out of a USB interface.
   
  I need an amp. 

 Bad.

 XD.

 I think I might take a trip to the local Goodwill to pick up a vintage CD player, too.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> EDIT: yep, that's the Lark I speak of. I don't know why the say they're based in the UK considering that only one of the members moved there. The singer's off doing weird Rock music with her new band called BEAST.. They have two bassists and no guitarist. Kind of interesting, but honestly a mud-fest in terms of sound to my ears.
> 
> You like the Gong is Struck songs? I... Didn't like it in comparison to the older albums, to be honest, but perhaps I didn't give it enough of a chance.


 
   
  I haven't gotten past the Gong is Struck songs yet. But judging by the huge grin on my face, I think I'm liking them a lot lol! Can't wait to hear the older stuff. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## CashNotCredit

I think I'm going to try making them an offer.

 They probably just want to get rid of these things.

 I'll try $10 and work my way up.

 Official 1st offer: $10.51.
   
  Let's see how low we can get this thing.

 WOAH: They've had them on sale since mid 2012 and only 8 have sold. I bet they're really jonesing to get them *gone*.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

waynes world said:


> I haven't gotten past the Gong is Struck songs yet. But judging by the huge grin on my face, I think I'm liking them a lot lol! Can't wait to hear the older stuff. Thanks for pointing them out.




I'm glad you like them. I should give the new album more of a listen, maybe go pick the CD up if it's available at my local store. It might just be that I just hadn't really been listening to electronic stuff for a while and couldn't appreciate so much. I need to re-rip the older albums since I can definitely hear the difference between the bitrates now.


----------



## nick n

Cash :
   
  if that is a store demo unit thingy, then I am thinking it is daisychained from a main 3 wire signal feeder cable, one side of the screw terminals will be input and one output to another of these rack mounted units to feed the source into them.  Though which mirror imaged terminal hookup side would be IN and which would be OUT you may have to post pics of the PCB board and setup.
    Of course i could be wrong but it is the only thing I can think of with the arrrangement seen in the pictures.
   
   
  Man am I curious. For that price even a cmoy is hard to come by, and unless you hit up a decent garage sale or thrift store...
   
  Gonna be interesting to see.
   
   
  and don't quote me on that, just what I can figure. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Cash :
> 
> if that is a store demo unit thingy, then I am thinking it is daisychained from a main 3 wire feeder cable, one side of the srewterminals will be input and one output to another of these rack mounted units to feed the source into them.  Though which would be in and which would be out you may have to post pics of the PCB board and setup.
> Of course i could be wrong but it is the only thing I can think of with the arrrangement seen in the pictures.
> ...


 
  I'm not expecting much, but those tone controls have me a bit excited. It's something I haven't ever seen on a headphone amplifier before, but I haven't seen many headphone amplifiers.

 How do you think they'd affect sound quality?

 Also, every offer but one has been accepted, so I don't think I'll have many difficulties.

 A $20 amp. That...screams shadiness. xD


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not only that but some of the other stuff they have listed is extremely over priced. It makes you wonder why the amp is so cheap.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Not only that but some of the other stuff they have listed is extremely over priced. It makes you wonder why the amp is so cheap.


 
  For one: It's in liquidation.
   
  For two: There is literally *zilch* information about this thing.
   
  For three: They have metric craptons of them.
   
  For four: No one's buying any of them.
   
  For five: They probably want to clear inventory, because #3 and #4.

 However, it could also just suck.

 I hope not.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've reached out to someone at Arcatron Inc to see if I can get a spec sheet for you.


----------



## Alberto01

Cash, what is the difference between the SRH840 pads and the SRH240 pads that cost a little over 1/3 of the SRH840 pads?  Here they are:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Shure-HPAEC240-Replacement-Cushions-Headphones/dp/B002Z9JWZ8
   
  The picture is the same.  If the SRH840 headphones are the same size as the SRH240, then I would think that they would likely use the same pads.  Right there you can see all the Shure pads and their prices, without changing items.  The velour pads for all models are $24.99.  But the other pads (pleather) range from $5.49 to $15.49 depending on the model be it SRH240, SRH440 or SRH840.
   
   
*Update:  Here I found some more info that might be helpful:*
   
  http://www.amazon.com/review/R1QEOPDYQC1ADG/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005OM06RG&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful
   
  http://www.amazon.com/review/R2CIO38NOFHGCL/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002Z9JWZI&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful
   
  http://www.amazon.com/review/R1T1S7DTKAXHOF/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002Z9JWZS&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful
   
   
  Reading all reviews on this item, it seems like they are all the same size, but the 840 replacement pads are not the same design as the 440 original pads.  Still, I wonder if all the pleather replacement pads (240, 440, 840) are exactly the same.  Looking at the pictures it seems like they are the same.  But, looking at the prices, it seems like they are not.


----------



## MuZo2

On Shure website both have same price
  http://www.shure.de/produkte/zubehoer/kopfhoerer_zubehoer/weiteres_zubehoer


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Reading all reviews on this item, it seems like they are all the same size, but the 840 replacement pads are not the same design as the 440 original pads.  Still, I wonder if all the pleather replacement pads (240, 440, 840) are exactly the same.  Looking at the pictures it seems like they are the same.  But, looking at the prices, it seems like they are not.


 
  I recall a lot of people with SRH440s buying 840 pads because the 440 pads were so uncomfortable. 

 I'd stick with the 840 pads, or maybe go 940 for velour.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> I've reached out to someone at Arcatron Inc to see if I can get a spec sheet for you.


 
  You are a lifesaver! Thanks a bunch.

 They still haven't responded on my order.

 If they decline, I think I'm going to try bumping it up in $1 increments until they bite.

 Oh, the things I'll do to save a dollar. xD


----------



## 5370H55V

I actually made an offer of $15 for one and they accepted, so you know you can save at least $5.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





5370h55v said:


> I actually made an offer of $15 for one and they accepted, so you know you can save at least $5.


 
  Oh, wow. 

 Then my offer probably didn't get accepted.

 I'll try 13.
   
  ...
  ...
  ...
   

 Wow, I'm cheap.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna get my Somics soon. I think the title is more proper to what this thread has become.. A discovery is a discovery.. Shipping is taking too long.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am gonna get my Somics soon. I think the title is more proper to what this thread has become.. A discovery is a discovery.. Shipping is taking too long.


 
  How soon is "soon", Dsnuts? I can't wait for you to hear these things (especially with the proper pads!).

 Also, have you given that Acratron a look-see? What's your take?


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys are taking one for the team is my take on em but hey if it works. It will be one of the better deals for certain. The seller would like to get rid of em.. Who knows how those will sound. Will be interesting to read about the results.
   
  A little side news. My WS99 shipped. Can't wait.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys are taking one for the team is my take on em but hey if it works. It will be one of the better deals for certain. The seller would like to get rid of em.. Who knows how those will sound. Will be interesting to read about the results.


 
  Ahh. 

 Any opinion on iSK?

 I'm probably going to order something of theirs in a few weeks (wouldn't make sense to order now, with it being Chinese New Year and all the sellers being closed + payday!). Anything look good?

 I'm leaning towards the SEM5, but a lot of their over-ear stuff looks good too.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would go against a closed sound. So something with venting or semi open. Most of those they say monitoring..But the cup design does matter to the overall sound. Something with room.
   
   
  These cans right here. What can they remind you guys of.?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would go against a closed sound. So something with venting or semi open. Most of those they say monitoring..But the cup design does matter to the overall sound. Something with room.
> 
> 
> These cans right here. What can they remind you guys of.?


 
  What about the AT5000?
   
  53mm driver, open-back.

 Despite the color scheme...I have a funny feeling these weren't made for your typical consumer.

 EDIT: The HP____ series looks a lot like M50s if you ask me, but I don't know if that's what you had in mind.


----------



## Dsnuts

Use the force young Skywalker.


----------



## cute

Cash,  Have you heard the 940 velour pads on your Somic's?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Cash,  Have you heard the 940 velour pads on your Somic's?


 
  I have not.

 I'm thinking about ordering some, but there's only so much money you can make as an undergraduate assistant.

 Here's my priority list: 
   

 Arcatron Amp
 Proper ear-pads for those "special project" phones I was telling you about.
 iSK...something
 940 pads for the Somics.
 
 BTW, gluing the outer edge of the 840 pads and then putting them in the Somics keeps them in pretty well.


----------



## mochill

Need to hear about them ws99 ASAP


----------



## cute

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I have not.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering some, but there's only so much money you can make as an undergraduate assistant.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now you are thinking like me Obiwan.....what did you use for glue?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Now you are thinking like me Obiwan.....what did you use for glue?


 
  Krazy Glue.
   
  I may be thinking like you, but I do not have your resources. xD.


----------



## Modular

cashnotcredit said:


> Krazy Glue.
> 
> I may be thinking like you, but I do not have your resources. xD.





Crazy glue? Are they really that loose?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





modular said:


> Crazy glue? Are they really that loose?


 
  No, they're not "loose", but...yeah...OK, they're loose.

 When they sound this awesome, though, I really stop caring.


----------



## lolwatpear

how do you connect that[size=medium]* *[/size]Arcatron HDA-100 amp to a computer?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





lolwatpear said:


> how do you connect that[size=medium]* *[/size]Arcatron HDA-100 amp to a computer?


 
  Through the line out of a DAC.


----------



## Keller1

Alright so i found something i was rather shocked by : 
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.279.5ymaMN&id=20981812356
   
  I mean What? 
  That looks way too good at that price.  Anyone from china willing to shine a ray of light on what those are? 50mil drivers and seemingly metal construction is what it seems.


----------



## soundstige

To my eyes, it looks like 100% cheap chromed plastic.
  Quote: 





keller1 said:


> Alright so i found something i was rather shocked by :
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.279.5ymaMN&id=20981812356
> 
> I mean What?
> That looks way too good at that price.  Anyone from china willing to shine a ray of light on what those are? 50mil drivers and seemingly metal construction is what it seems.


----------



## Keller1

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> To my eyes, it looks like 100% cheap chromed plastic.


 
  I didnt expect it to be metal, but i forgot that plastic could be chromed 
 Might pickup a pair out of curiosity, might be decent for 15 bucks.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would go against a closed sound. So something with venting or semi open. Most of those they say monitoring..But the cup design does matter to the overall sound. Something with room.
> 
> 
> These cans right here. What can they remind you guys of.?


 
   
  Are these the ones that you had in mind?
   





   
  Those were the first headphones that came to my mind.  And indeed they look quite similar.  They are the SONY MDR-V6.
   
  Bravo!!! for the statement about going for an open or semi-open design.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Are these the ones that you had in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've been trying to repress those, actually.
   
  KIDDING.
   
  Hmm. Between AKG, Takstar, and Sony, iSK definitely looks a bit like a "me-too" sort of company. Hopefully, they sound as good as the companies they emulate.
   
  Anyway, I don't think they're going to accept my offer on that amp. I'll try making another offer tomorrow at around this time, when I'm allowed to make another one.


----------



## ericp10

I really hate that I'm about to type this, because you all know I love the JVC house sound, but If I'm going to be honest I will have to say that the ATH-CKN50 has a better overall sound than the FXD80/70 (and I'm not suggesting those two aren't still great sounding). But the instrument separation, clarity and details are just blowing me away. Now, the JVCs blow the AT away in every other aspect (especially cable and housing). The cable sucks, but sound is just amazing to me. It's making it even harder
  for me not to splurge on the CKS1000.
   
  I should add that the JVCs have certain aspects it does better, but I probably won't do any extensive A/Bing until this weekend.


----------



## LaRzZa

Read more about the Somic DT-2126 here.


----------



## mugen3

@eric I agree, I think the CKN50 edges out the FXD80 too. AT is one upping JVC with their microdrivers. I have a feeling the CKN70 will be something truly special.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. The CKN50 sounds better to my ears than the FXD80's. I really enjoy the more forward mids on CKN50's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I really hate that I'm about to type this, because you all know I love the JVC house sound, but If I'm going to be honest I will have to say that the ATH-CKN50 has a better overall sound than the FXD80/70 (and I'm not suggesting those two aren't still great sounding). But the instrument separation, clarity and details are just blowing me away. Now, the JVCs blow the AT away in every other aspect (especially cable and housing). The cable sucks, but sound is just amazing to me. It's making it even harder
> for me not to splurge on the CKS1000.
> 
> I should add that the JVCs have certain aspects it does better, but I probably won't do any extensive A/Bing until this weekend.


 
   
  If you must you must. Lol Though the good news now is the Japanese Yen is falling. I read the reasoning for the falling Yen is to compete with China and Korea.. Makes sense to me. When the CKN70s are available those should be very interesting..
   
  For the cost the CKN50 as all of us that do have them agree are very nice sounding iems..I think they are better than anything I have heard at that cost. I bet even as the CKN70 comes out these will stand on their own merits. I mean they do now already.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





larzza said:


> Read more about the Somic DT-2126 here.


 
  "Wearing headphones rotating DJ an unborn baby!"
   
  I presume that DJ, short for Darryl Junior, is an audiophile fetus who wears headphones in the womb. Also, he rotates, because why not?


What. A. Boss.
   
   
  Iunno. I'll do some more research to see if they're solid.


----------



## Dsnuts

@dweaver I know you mentioned them Bn W C5s. Kinda costly. but look at what I found. Could be legit?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Bowers-Wilkins-C5-In-Ear-Earphone-Headphones-Headsets-For-iPod-iPhone-iPad-high-quality/722606687.html Aliexpress has what seems to be 90% plus fake beats and souls. But these c5s could these be real?
   
  Wow who needs the deals thread when you got deals like this.. I am sure 100% legit M-50s. for $35. Damn I spent way too much on mines. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2012-new-hot-selling-M-50-earphone-M-5-0-Headphone-M-50-M50s/535265640.html


----------



## Seekky

Hey Dsnuts,
i heard that u found a cheap/good amp to pair with the ELE DAC?
tell me please


----------



## Dsnuts

I just use my E11. It adds more volume and body to the sound as well as the low end using the bass boost on there. That is the cheapest amp I own.


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just use my E11. It adds more volume and body to the sound as well as the low end using the bass boost on there. That is the cheapest amp I own.


 
  Ok thanks.
  guess i will try it with my DIY cmoy first. (the only thing i don't like is keep buying 9V batteries..)


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I just use my E11. It adds more volume and body to the sound as well as the low end using the bass boost on there. That is the cheapest amp I own.


I plan on getting the E11 to go with it as well. Seems like the perfect match. And I'll have a portable amp if I ever need it.


----------



## Dsnuts

The only real negative on the E11 is they can't be charged while listening to them. If you can hold out for some of the newer Fiios. That is the way I would go. This is what I mean you can get this unit here. http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360185675&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e07k  This is an improved version of what was a classic for not much more than a E11. The E11 was a good one but I have a feeling the E12 will be better value.  This thing here looks serious to me. http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/fiio-flagship-portable-amp-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread-the-pre-order-unit-arrives#post_8567732..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The only real negative on the E11 is they can't be charged while listening to them. If you can hold out for some of the newer Fiios. That is the way I would go. This is what I mean you can get this unit here. http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360185675&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e07k  This is an improved version of what was a classic for not much more than a E11. The E11 was a good one but I have a feeling the E12 will be better value.  This thing here looks serious to me. http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/fiio-flagship-portable-amp-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread-the-pre-order-unit-arrives#post_8567732..


 
   
  ELE DAC + E11 does work very well. But yes, that E12 looks potentially awesome. Here's a thread comparing it to the C&C BH.


----------



## Dsnuts

Am I to understand that Fiio E12 is gonna be $60? Did I read that right?


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Am I to understand that Fiio E12 is gonna be $60? Did I read that right?


 
  I don't think so.. prob 80+ at least.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Am I to understand that Fiio E12 is gonna be $60? Did I read that right?


 
   
  The preorder price was $120


----------



## Dsnuts

Just saw this on the MP8320 thread. Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The only real negative on the E11 is they can't be charged while listening to them. If you can hold out for some of the newer Fiios. That is the way I would go. This is what I mean you can get this unit here. http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360185675&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e07k  This is an improved version of what was a classic for not much more than a E11. The E11 was a good one but I have a feeling the E12 will be better value.  This thing here looks serious to me. http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/fiio-flagship-portable-amp-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread-the-pre-order-unit-arrives#post_8567732..


 
  I did some research on the E12 and it looks sick! I can definitely wait until March to get it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that amp is calling my name.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Size comparsion of E12 next to E11.


----------



## Dsnuts

I want one.


----------



## Mackem

Trying to find HA-FX3X's in the UK is pretty hard. Any other IEMs I should be looking at for a basshead and as an upgrade to the FX-101s? Doesn't necessarily have to be IEMs, can be headphones too, although I've had problems with the likes of the M-Audio Q40 and others clamping on my jaw a bit too hard even after stretching so I've had to sell them. Budget - up to £100 GBP.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya that amp is calling my name.


 
   
  Beat you to it, I've pre ordered one locally last month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  ...hard not to after having their E3 and E6.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> @dweaver I know you mentioned them Bn W C5s. Kinda costly. but look at what I found. Could be legit?  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Bowers-Wilkins-C5-In-Ear-Earphone-Headphones-Headsets-For-iPod-iPhone-iPad-high-quality/722606687.html Aliexpress has what seems to be 90% plus fake beats and souls. But these c5s could these be real?
> 
> Wow who needs the deals thread when you got deals like this.. I am sure 100% legit M-50s. for $35. Damn I spent way too much on mines. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2012-new-hot-selling-M-50-earphone-M-5-0-Headphone-M-50-M50s/535265640.html


 

 Crikey, well that's the M50's ordered lets see if they're genuine or not eh.


----------



## mochill

FIIO E12 is calling my name ...gotta have one because it matches my studio 3rd anv. .


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Crikey, well that's the M50's ordered lets see if they're genuine or not eh.


 

 What? Don't tell me you ordered one. That was a joke. That site is all about fakes. Try putting in headphones on Aliexpress and you will get 90% Beats and souls and I am willing to bet none of them are real. So is that M-50. That is the reason why they are so cheap. Lol. In other words I would cancel that order cus I bet they are 100% FAKE!!!! I didn't think anyone was gonna order that. Lol.


----------



## Huxley

Ah well guess i'll take one for the team then.
   
  Tut tut, should make sarcasm a bit more obvious next time


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Yeah, I must admit I wasn't quite sure if Dsnuts was being serious or not, but I've seen enough of Aliexpress to not trust that any high-end brands are legit. 

If you're joking, you must be sure to LITTER your writing with smileys. . . :rolleyes:.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Ah well guess i'll take one for the team then.
> 
> Tut tut, should make sarcasm a bit more obvious next time


 

 No reason to take a hit for a fake. Seriously I would see about getting your funds back.. You can get the Somic cans which will sound much better than these knock offs. I bet those won't even come in a box. I remember reading about fake M-50s. They will sound nothing like the real ones.
   
  But what is interesting is those cans are getting some positive feedbacks. I am certain they are fakes. Even used M-50s go for something like $90..I am gonna LMAO if they end up being decent cans.. If you look at that pic. There is no AT logo on the cups. So those are fakes. They looks exactly like the M-50 with no logo on the cups.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> No reason to take a hit for a fake. Seriously I would see about getting your funds back.. You can get the Somic cans which will sound much better than these knock offs. I bet those won't even come in a box. I remember reading about fake M-50s. They will sound nothing like the real ones.
> 
> But what is interesting is those cans are getting some positive feedbacks. I am certain they are fakes. Even used M-50s go for something like $90..I am gonna LMAO if they end up being decent cans.. If you look at that pic.* There is no AT logo on the cups. *So those are fakes. They looks exactly like the M-50 with no logo on the cups.


 
  Careful, Dsnuts. A lot of their Beats fakes don't have any logos in the pictures, but have them on the actual product. It's a way to avoid copyright issues.
   
  Anyway, have you gotten the Somics in yet? It's been a while since you've ordered them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have them on the burn in. I think they sound good and punch above their price. I am using my Beyer DT250 velours on them.. Way more comfy and seem to expand the stage a bit..Right now as I hear them the highs are not all that extended which can be a good thing depending on ones sound preference and the lower half of the sound is not as tight as I would like it to be. Mids are centered well and have good detail.. The stage is similar to my HTF600. Which are also semiopen so no boxy sound here..I think you found a good one. They look more classier with my velour pads by the way. The looks in person is not as toyish as they look on line. They are built pretty solid actually.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have them on the burn in. I think they sound good and punch above their price. I am using my Beyer DT250 velours on them.. Way more comfy and seem to expand the stage a bit..Right now as I hear them the highs are not all that extended which can be a good thing depending on ones sound preference and the lower half of the sound is not as tight as I would like it to be. Mids are centered well and have good detail.. The stage is similar to my HTF600. Which are also semiopen so no boxy sound here..I think you found a good one. They look more classier with my velour pads by the way. The looks in person is not as toyish as they look on line. They are built pretty solid actually.


 
  Wait until they're done burning.
   
  Also, if it's not sounding like a legitimate competitor to $200-ish phones (HM5, 840, AD900X maybe), try the 840 pads.
   
  Because with the right pads, that's how it should be sounding.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Wait until they're done burning.
> 
> Also, if it's not sounding like a legitimate competitor to $200-ish phones (HM5, 840, AD900X maybe), try the 840 pads.
> 
> Because with the right pads, that's how it should be sounding.


 
  And if you have to buy 840 pads, make sure you burn them in good too!  Now that my pads are burned in god, the SOMiCs are sounding even better! (I wonder if I am joking? ahaha )


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> And if you have to buy 840 pads, make sure you burn them in good too!  Now that my pads are burned in god, the SOMiCs are sounding even better! (I wonder if I am joking? ahaha )


 
  Nope! No jokes there!

 I think that the pads might get a bit...softer?...as time goes on, which changes the SQ for the better. Yeah. These thing burn in like champs.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what this sound signature reminds me of. They sound like the full sized headphones of the MH1C. Lol. As crazy as that sounds.. The sound balance is very similar. Somewhat relaxed highs. A bit forward mids and and a consumer friendly bass end.. I threw on my HM5 pads. This sounds better than using the Velours I had earlier.. Will keep them on the burn.
   
  Lol I just A/Bed against my MH1C..Sound signature is very similar like I thought. Hey this is good news as the MH1C punches above their price as well.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know what this sound signature reminds me of. They sound like the full sized headphones of the MH1C. Lol. As crazy as that sounds.. The sound balance is very similar. Somewhat relaxed highs. A bit forward mids and and a consumer friendly bass end.. I threw on my HM5 pads. This sounds better than using the Velours I had earlier.. Will keep them on the burn.
> 
> Lol I just A/Bed against my MH1C..Sound signature is very similar like I thought. Hey this is good news as the MH1C punches above their price as well.


 
  I take it that the upgrade from from the velours to the HM5 pads means one of two (or two of two) things.
   

 Pleather just works better on them than velour.
 The larger size of the HM5 pads allow them to completely engulf the ear, making for a closer proximity to the drivers, which in turn increases midrange and treble response.
   
  Again, if this isn't sounding like a $200 headphone to you after more burn-in, try the 840 pads. If you give me a few weeks (pay day!), I'd even get you some if needed.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I take it that the upgrade from from the velours to the HM5 pads means one of two (or two of two) things.
> 
> 
> Pleather just works better on them than velour.
> ...


 
  You can get me some (and I don't even have the headphone yet). lol

 What a generous young man. We need more in the world like you!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You can get me some (and I don't even have the headphone *yet*). lol
> 
> What a generous young man. We need more in the world like you!


 
  Yet. The key word is *yet.*
   
  Thanks for the kind words, and the obviously non-alcoholic beverage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, those amp people gave me a counter-offer of $15.
   
  Well, I counter-offered with $13.
   
  Wow, I'm cheap. xD


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know what this sound signature reminds me of. They sound like the full sized headphones of the MH1C. Lol. As crazy as that sounds.. The sound balance is very similar. Somewhat relaxed highs. A bit forward mids and and a consumer friendly bass end.. I threw on my HM5 pads. This sounds better than using the Velours I had earlier.. Will keep them on the burn.
> 
> Lol I just A/Bed against my MH1C..Sound signature is very similar like I thought. Hey this is good news as the MH1C punches above their price as well.


 
   
  That was exactly what i said about the somic MH463s, but I have to say that the MH1C sounds more refined to me. The MH463 is almost there but somehow it feels a bit lacking in it's overall refinement. The soundstage is large but not as big as i had hoped to be, but the bass/ sub bass on the MH463s are amazingly big with the turtle beach pads since it is a fully open back set of cans. It seems like the Somic MTs are similar in sound as the MH463s because they also sound a bit similar to the MH1Cs.
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You can get me some (and I don't even have the headphone yet). lol
> 
> What a generous young man. We need more in the world like you!


 
   
  Cash Da Balla'!!!
  Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Yet. The key word is *yet.*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, and the obviously non-alcoholic beverage!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Balla' on the cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have tried to low ball them as well.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That was exactly what i said about the somic MH463s, but I have to say that the MH1C sounds more refined to me. The MH463 is almost there but *somehow it feels a bit lacking in it's overall refinement. *The soundstage is large but not as big as i had hoped to be, but the bass/ sub bass on the MH463s are amazingly big with the turtle beach pads since it is a fully open back set of cans. It seems like the Somic MTs are similar in sound as the MH463s because they also sound a bit similar to the MH1Cs.


 
  Yep. This is about how I felt about them. I think it's that "veil".
   
  These EFis are *brilliant* though, especially with the 840 pads (have I mentioned those pads enough yet?).
   
  By the way, the EFi responds *very well* to EQ, I learned. They can bump to XB500+ levels without getting distorted. Craziness!


----------



## NinjaCat

Finally switched the SOMIC EFI-82MT pads with the 840 ones. Made a massive difference because of the comfort. I noticed with the stock pads that on some songs I felt a change in pressure inside the headphones which caused some discomfort. 
   
  I'll finally leave my impressions. I seen some people ask about how they are for gaming and I feel with the big soundstage the positioning is good. I played Chivalry with them and even though hearing footsteps isn't really important in that game, in a battle where there are a lot of things going on the Somics do a good job separating everything so you know where everything is coming from. I haven't really tried them in CS, but I feel they'll work good for those games as well.
   
  For music it does a very good job separating all the instruments and voices, which for me was the most noticeable thing when comparing it. I've listened to some dubstep songs with it and even though parts of a song can get cluttered with all the bass, it still separates everything well. Vocals that are drowned by bass, I can hear clearly and I can notice differences in positioning even when the singer is holding a note. 
   
  Right now I have it connected to the ELE DAC and a Vintage Receiver and they definitely sound better with an amp. With just the ELE DAC they sound fine, but it doesn't sound as aggressive. 
   
  For $40 I'd say they sound too good for the price, though I wouldn't say the same for the build quality because they feel kind of brittle.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ninjacat said:


> Finally switched the SOMIC EFI-82MT pads with the 840 ones. Made a massive difference because of the comfort. I noticed with the stock pads that on some songs I felt a change in pressure inside the headphones which caused some discomfort.
> 
> I'll finally leave my impressions. I seen some people ask about how they are for gaming and I feel with the big soundstage the positioning is good. I played Chivalry with them and even though hearing footsteps isn't really important in that game, in a battle where there are a lot of things going on the Somics do a good job separating everything so you know where everything is coming from. I haven't really tried them in CS, but I feel they'll work good for those games as well.
> 
> ...


 
  Awesomeness! I can't wait to try them with the Arcatron.

 By the way, if you find the bass too much, you can try removing the stock dampening material. I tried it, kinda liked it, but am more of a bass guy and I don't like sparkly treble, so I put it back in.


----------



## Alberto01

I like a lot of everything; very deep bass, adequate mid-bass (punchy bass), center to forward full sounding mids without 2-3 kHz peaks, and abundant treble without 4-5 kHz peaks.  Do any of those Somics have all that once the right pads are on?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I like a lot of everything; very deep bass, adequate mid-bass (punchy bass), center to forward full sounding mids without 2-3 kHz peaks, and abundant treble without 4-5kHz peaks.  Do any of those Somics have all that once the right pads are on?


 
  HM5 pads or 840 pads with no stock dampening (i'd go for the latter, just so that if you don't like it without the dampening, you can put the dampening back in).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> I like a lot of everything; very deep bass, adequate mid-bass (punchy bass), center to forward full sounding mids without 2-3 kHz peaks, and abundant treble without 4-5 kHz peaks.  Do any of those Somics have all that once the right pads are on?


 

 Well to be honest, the fully open back Somic MH463s with the turtle beach pads have A LOT of BASS/ sub bass. It might have even more than my S500s in the sub bass department. So basically it has everything you stated above, but to me the bass quality is just not up to par with my S500s. I know I am being too harsh on these MH463s because they are great sounding cans for sure, but there is just something which makes me not completely lose myself in the music as i would with my S500s. What I was disappointed in is spaciousness of the soundstage, because I expected a HUGE difference compared to my closed back S500s, but sadly it was not. I would say the soundstage is larger than my HM5 modded S500s, but I expected it to be XXL in scale due to he fully open back,
   
  The sound is more "transparent" though, meaning that there is this airiness to it which makes the music more easy to visualize and lets just say "clean" sounding. LoL I'll try to come up with better descriptions/ proper words in describing how they sound when i give a more in depth review/ impressions. Mids/ highs on these are great with zero harshness/ peakiness/ sibilance and instrument separation is really good as well because of the full open back. They are a bit harder to drive though, since i always have to set the volume at 85% and up on my ipod classic to get the best sound from them.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Hey guys! I'm currently working to put Philips Uptown pads on the EFis. This is a total pain, but I'll let you know if it's worth it!


----------



## DannyBai

I have these pads that I purchased for another headphone.  I think it's essentially the same as the 840 pads.  What you think Cash?
   
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00305H3VG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## lolwatpear

Got the efi82's (with 840 pads) yesterday and love them.  I can't go into details about how much better than are, or what they are better at, as I'm too much of a noob in the audiophile world. They just seem so well-rounded in every regard.  I currently own the ad700 and takstar hi2050, and the somics easily beat them.  I no longer own my d2000, but from what I can remember, these beat the denons in certain aspects.  
   
  The only thing I dislike about this headphone is the housing.  I never liked DJ-style headphones.  They just feel cheap and plasticy.  Also, there's a slight hot spot on my head from the headband when I tighten them up.  When I loosen them to get rid of the hot spot, they feel a bit too loose on my head.  I just wish they were in a better housing, but for $40+ it makes sense.


----------



## CashNotCredit

The Uptown pads are pretty awesome sounding on the Somics (they look like utter trash, but who cares, right?). The bass is a bit punchier, but the soundstage is a bit smaller. Treble has a bit more presence, but nothing crazy. I'm liking this.
  Quote: 





lolwatpear said:


> Got the efi82's (with 840 pads) yesterday and love them.  I can't go into details about how much better than are, or what they are better at, as I'm too much of a noob in the audiophile world. They just seem so well-rounded in every regard.  I currently own the ad700 and takstar hi2050, and the somics easily beat them.  I no longer own my d2000, but from what I can remember, these beat the denons in certain aspects.
> 
> The only thing I dislike about this headphone is the housing.  I never liked DJ-style headphones.  They just feel cheap and plasticy.  Also, there's a slight hot spot on my head from the headband when I tighten them up.  When I loosen them to get rid of the hot spot, they feel a bit too loose on my head.  I just wish they were in a better housing, but for $40+ it makes sense.


 
   
  Woah! Better than the 2000s in some ways? Craziness 

 And yeah, the housing leaves a *lot* to be desired...but you can't really complain when they sound like this.
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have these pads that I purchased for another headphone.  I think it's essentially the same as the 840 pads.  What you think Cash?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00305H3VG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


 
  I don't know if they'll be the same size or not. Let us know if they work!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have them on the burn in. I think they sound good and punch above their price. I am using my Beyer DT250 velours on them.. Way more comfy and seem to expand the stage a bit..Right now as I hear them the highs are not all that extended which can be a good thing depending on ones sound preference and the lower half of the sound is not as tight as I would like it to be. Mids are centered well and have good detail.. The stage is similar to my HTF600. Which are also semiopen so no boxy sound here..I think you found a good one. They look more classier with my velour pads by the way. The looks in person is not as toyish as they look on line. They are built pretty solid actually.


 
  How do they compare to the S500s? I love my S500s more than anything


----------



## Dsnuts

Well these are great for the CASH..But the great thing about having a portable versatile sounding can like a HA-S500 is they can always be used for on the go and such. The Somics are more for home use. I don't know if I would wear these things out doors.. They aren't bad looking for public use but they aren't necessarily chick magnets either.. As for the sound.. I am warming up to the sound more . I think the mids on these cans are their best sound trait.. The bass has plenty of quantity. The quality is another matter. I think once the bass end settles in some they will sound fine.


----------



## eke2k6

Guys, I'm selling my ELE DAC. I wanted to put it here first in case a member wanted it without waiting a year for it to come in from China.
   
  It would be $17 shipped to you. 
   
  If not, I'll open up the classified in the morning.


----------



## MuZo2

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Metal-Wood-Headphones-high-end-headphones-enjoy-music-on-PC-Macbook-ipad-cell-phone-with-inline/741239355.html

 nice looking wooden headphones


----------



## virus12345

shopping for a new iem.
   
  any ideas which are better than ckm500 ???


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





muzo2 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Metal-Wood-Headphones-high-end-headphones-enjoy-music-on-PC-Macbook-ipad-cell-phone-with-inline/741239355.html
> 
> nice looking wooden headphones


 
   
  So is this AliExpress to be trusted. I might have missed it, but who has actually ordered from them with great satisfaction (please, if you only have 20 posts or less I'm not trusting you...lol)? 
   
  I like those wood headphones. I wonder who is the maker. I might be tempted to try them.
   
  So, who here is selling their CKS1000? lol

 I think one head-fier I know is selling his has ignored my questions for some reason. I could order them from Japan, of course (and cheaper new), but was thinking about getting them quicker. Guess I'll be patient and just order them new.


----------



## soundstige

AliExpress is an excellent company with great customer service, security, and delivery times. They do sell tons of fakes/knock-offs though. It's a market you may or may not be interested in. They're still nice items, just not the genuine article.
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So is this AliExpress to be trusted. I might have missed it, but who has actually ordered from them with great satisfaction (please, if you only have 20 posts or less I'm not trusting you...lol)?
> 
> I like those wood headphones. I wonder who is the maker. I might be tempted to try them.
> 
> ...


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





virus12345 said:


> shopping for a new iem.
> 
> any ideas which are better than ckm500 ???


 
   
  The CKN50 are a direct upgrade to the CKM500. Improves upon them in every way.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> The CKN50 are a direct upgrade to the CKM500. Improves upon them in every way.


 
  +1


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





lolwatpear said:


> Got the efi82's (with 840 pads) yesterday and love them.  I can't go into details about how much better than are, or what they are better at, as I'm too much of a noob in the audiophile world. They just seem so well-rounded in every regard.  I currently own the ad700 and takstar hi2050, and the somics easily beat them.  *I no longer own my d2000, but from what I can remember, these beat the denons in certain aspects.  *
> 
> The only thing I dislike about this headphone is the housing.  I never liked DJ-style headphones.  They just feel cheap and plasticy.  Also, there's a slight hot spot on my head from the headband when I tighten them up.  When I loosen them to get rid of the hot spot, they feel a bit too loose on my head.  I just wish they were in a better housing, but for $40+ it makes sense.


 
   
  As far as you can remember, what is better on the Somics vs the D2000s and vice versa?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So is this AliExpress to be trusted. I might have missed it, but who has actually ordered from them with great satisfaction (please, if you only have 20 posts or less I'm not trusting you...lol)?
> 
> I like those wood headphones. I wonder who is the maker. I might be tempted to try them.
> 
> ...


 

 That guy is guilty of not even burning in his CKS1000. What a shame. I have seen too many guys sample a phone out of box and not even warm up the drivers to already look for the next thing.  Won't even know what he is giving up. He wants to get the FXZ200 I believe. Do I want to give up my CKS1000. I think not.  But with the CKN70 around the corner being released soon. I would get both in one order. That might be too much awesome ATness.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> The CKN50 are a direct upgrade to the CKM500. Improves upon them in every way.


 
   
   
  x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..... But only in sound. The build sucks!


----------



## ericp10

delete


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> As far as you can remember, what is better on the Somics vs the D2000s and vice versa?


 
   
  Hey, I'm liking the mids on the somics better.  Bass feels really tight, not overpowering at all.  Not to say the d2000's bass wasn't tight, but I'm liking this bass better.  Highs are great on both.  Generally, I just like the sound signature overall on the somics.  I've been a big fan of open styled headphones since the ad700.  It's just impossible to compare with other high end headphones since my experience only goes as far as the d2000, to give you a better picture.  For all I know it might have a similar signature to the HD600 like some mentioned, but I just don't know since I never heard them.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





lolwatpear said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you!  This helps.
   
  Please update your impressions and comparison with the D2000s as your Somics get more use time and settle on you.  I will surely read them.


----------



## nipit

Can someone give a link where I can but those somic headphones?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Can someone give a link where I can but those somic headphones?


 
  I purchased them from Portworld.
   
  http://myworld.ebay.com/portworld?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
   
  However, it appears the SOMiC EFI-82MTs are sold out. The last time they were sold out, I sent him an email and asked if and when they might become available again. The very next day, there were ten more phones for sale! I suggest you do the same. If it worked once, it just might work twice.
   
  Cheers


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





nipit said:


> Can someone give a link where I can but those somic headphones?


 
It would be cheaper (with you being in Lithuania and all) to get an OEM version called the Soniq Thrust. All of the AliExpress listings are going to cost about $110+ US dollars after shipping.


----------



## Modular

I got mine from portworld on ebay as well. Can't wait until they get here!


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Like you said, the sound is terrific, but the build does suck. Especially, the J cable.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





modular said:


> I got mine from portworld on ebay as well. Can't wait until they get here!


 
  Chinese New Year might make this one take a while. Hopefully, yours made it to customs before the festivities!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

So everybody who got the EFi82MT agree that they sound better than the MH463? (who has which model anyway? Which did dsnuts get?)
Pity I don't see them anywhere locally...


----------



## virus12345

jz wanted to make my purchase until i heard the j cord on ckn50 ==
   
  wat about the ckn70 build? any news?


----------



## kahaluu

I believe the CKN70's will have the J cable too.


----------



## Jakkal

And that's the reason why I'm waiting for it. I love J cord, it is less microphonic and when i'm not using them, they are laying on my chest comfortably. When using Y cord IEM, the cable is always trying to pull them out of my ears.


----------



## sofastreamer

heeelp needed.
   
  it seems that i am stupid, but i am searching for an upgrade of my s500s and cannot find one.
   
  i have bought: dt1350, m100, mdr-1r, hp100, cop, dt770 le, k450, k518, dtx501p, hd439, d1100, and some more. but i always come back to the jvc. at least i know now, that i do not like over ears. i like on ears better. what i want:
   
  - bass level of jvc
  - sub bass down to 20hz
  - no upper bass, midbass hump
  - fastness of jvc
  - better imaging and deeper soundstage than jvc
   
  do not tell me, that the phones i am searching for do not exist...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





> - bass level of jvc
> - sub bass down to 20hz
> - no upper bass, midbass hump
> - fastness of jvc
> - better imaging and deeper soundstage than jvc


 
   
  S500 with EQ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (It does improve imaging and soundstage for me)


----------



## sofastreamer

i hate eq. i already modded the s500, that it is quite ok in soundstage. but there must be better phones out there. i cannot believe, that none goes deeper. i am already tired of buying and testing.


----------



## xrM

Quote: 





virus12345 said:


> jz wanted to make my purchase until i heard the j cord on ckn50 ==
> 
> wat about the ckn70 build? any news?


 

 J as well. Sadly, this is why I won't buy it.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> heeelp needed.
> 
> it seems that i am stupid, but i am searching for an upgrade of my s500s and cannot find one.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Would you reconsider the on-ear vs over-ear thing?  Over-ears gets you bigger drivers and a better seal over your ears, both of which help with bass extension.  The Somics I'm rocking for example use 50mm drivers and dig down to 20Hz.  Subbass extension without midbass bloat is difficult to achieve physically, for example there's a pair of pads that would give me near ideal levels of midbass (ie less than stock) at the cost of less subbass.  I choose instead to keep the stock pads on and even seal the front-side vents (further boosting the bass and subbass) and EQ down the midbass to compensate (I EQ down midbass on almost everything).  These Somics are also open-back, with the supposed soundstage advantage that brings...


----------



## sofastreamer

i have got a pair of hp 100s that are the only headphones i know, that really go down to 20hz at the same volume as higher frequencies. but they are even larger than dt770 and heavier too, so i wont take them outside.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i have got a pair of hp 100s that are the only headphones i know, that really go down to 20hz at the same volume as higher frequencies. but they are even larger than dt770 and heavier too, so i wont take them outside.


 

 Soundmagic HP100?


----------



## sofastreamer

jep


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> So everybody who got the EFi82MT agree that they sound better than the MH463? (who has which model anyway? Which did dsnuts get?)
> Pity I don't see them anywhere locally...


 

 I ended up with the EFI82MT version. They are getting the burn in at the moment. And to my surprise I get a little package.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ DUN DUN DUN!!! ATH ROCK MY WORLD! 2013!


----------



## mochill

^^^ what are those...also got a pair on sick iem that bloxearphone gave me as a free gift after ordering their anv3 earbud.


----------



## Spider fan

My Shure 840 pads came super fast from Sweetwater.com but my Somics are floating out there somewhere in the Chinese New Year abyss,:rolleyes:


----------



## nipit

How much did you pay on ebay for somic headphones?


----------



## Spider fan

nipit said:


> How much did you pay on ebay for somic headphones?


$44.50


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> So everybody who got the EFi82MT agree that they sound better than the MH463? (who has which model anyway? Which did dsnuts get?)
> Pity I don't see them anywhere locally...


 
  I have both the MH463 and the EFi-82 MT (despite my umpteen posts on the thing, I still am not sure where the space and hyphen go in the name. xD.)

 I like it a good bit more than the MH463. It has more resolution, or so to speak.
   
  But that's not a knock on the MH463 at all. It's still an incredible headphone, and it's the one that got everyone hipped to Somic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm not an expert in Hong Kong audio sales, but the sheer number of headphone shops there is *crazy*! Hopefully, one of the has it!


----------



## Dsnuts

Any audiophile bass heads in the crowd? The bass on these cans are stupendous.!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Any audiophile bass heads in the crowd? The bass on these cans are stupendous.!!


 
  You know, with a name like that, I'd kind of hope. xD
  
  How do they sound? Anything like the S500s?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but now with crystal clarity and detail to the highs and deep full lush smooth textured mids with that ground shaking sub bass. I have never heard a better bass headphone.  I think these will compete well with the M-100s and the Tiestos and the like but cost a bunch less.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya but now with crystal clarity and detail to the highs and deep full lush smooth textured mids with that ground shaking sub bass. I have never heard a better bass headphone.  I think these will compete well with the M-100s and the Tiestos and the like but cost a bunch less.


 
  Hmm. I might have to take a look-see.
   
  On a scale from AH-D2000 to XB500, how emphasized is the bass?


----------



## sofastreamer

what about soundstage? and what is the name of these


----------



## Dsnuts

WS99 New flagship bass headphones from AT.. Sub bass is stronger than the D2000 not as strong as the XB500 I suspect but the sub bass is very comparable to the XB90Ex. I will have to A/B to make sure.   These use some real nice tech in the sound. Double air chambers in the cups give more depth and stage than most closed cans..Not as wide as an open can of course but got a really nice sense of space and stage to the sound for closed cups. The bass is fast and deep. A very high quality sound for a bass phone.
   


  Vented 53mm Big boy drivers. For that big boy bass.

  These are the earphone versions. CKS1000 Also using dual air chambers. Also very uber in SQ.


----------



## Zelda

is that the cks99 or 1000 ? 
   
  and we´ll need some comparisions btwn both ws99 and ad900x


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WS99 New flagship bass headphones from AT.. Sub bass is stronger than the D2000 not as strong as the XB500 I suspect but the sub bass is very comparable to the XB90Ex. I will have to A/B to make sure.   These use some real nice tech in the sound. Double air chambers in the cups give more depth and stage than most closed cans..Not as wide as an open can of course but got a really nice sense of space and stage to the sound for closed cups. The bass is fast and deep. A very high quality sound for a bass phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  A bass-heavy semi-open? Hmm. Interesting indeed.
   
  How much do they cost?


----------



## Dsnuts

They retail for $300 but cost around $170 on Amazon Japan. Then there is this.The WS77.

  These are the newer more improved WS55 basically. These are on ear version and are getting some solid reviews from the Japanese public. These only cost around a $100. I suspect similar balanced tuning with big sub bass much like the WS99..
   

  The WS99 are actually closed cans but uses a dual air chamber in the cups and vents. Think bass ports. For the big bass. Very excellent sound I am hearing from these cans. I might have to start a new thread on these.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They retail for $300 but cost around $170 on Amazon Japan. Then there is this.The WS77.
> 
> These are the newer more improved WS55 basically. These are on ear version and are getting some solid reviews from the Japanese public. These only cost around a $100. I suspect similar balanced tuning with big sub bass much like the WS99..


 
  Ahh, in the cups. Got it.
   
  Anyway, the Arcatron salespeople declined my offer for $13. Looks like it'll be $15. Can't say I didn't try.
   
  I'm actually kind of excited for it. If they were daisy-chained like mentioned, they probably came from those record store CD display units where you scan the CD barcode and get to play a few songs through the provided headphones.
   
  You know what else came through those display units? DBI headphones, some of the most underappreciated cans ever (seriously, my PRO 705 was *awesome* when it was still working, and the PRO 700 is said to be better than the Beyerdynamic DTXX0 series.)
   
  I'm hyped.


----------



## Mackem

Since the HA-FX3X's are impossible to find in the UK, are there any similarly priced alternatives?


----------



## Dsnuts

You should try the Philips SHE9700. Might surprise you for the money. I know Amazon.uk got them for not much.. Give them a go.


----------



## Mackem

Looking for a general improvement over the HA-FX101s but didn't want to shell out £100 on the Yamaha EPH-100s. Are there any circumaural bassy headphones that don't clamp your head/jaw? I really liked my M-Audio Q40s but had to sell them because they clamped my jaw like mad. Comfort is just as important as sound for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember a few guys getting some velour pads to use on them M-Audio cans for much better comfort. You should ask in the basshead club thread. There are a few guys on that thread that owns the M-audio cans that can provide. You might want to ask this person.
   

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6a/100x100px-LS-6a9fe541_175x400px-LM-1e77b5db_rpgwizard4.png[/img]        
 
 RPGWiZaRD






 
  If your looking for a complete replacement a couple that come to mind would be the Denon HP700 or for cheaper try out a JVC HA-M750.


----------



## Mackem

I already got the Beyerdynamic velour pads for them, made no difference so I sold them.
   
  I basically have up to £100 GBP (Around $158ish?) to spend on a new pair of IEMs (Probably best to get in-ears since I have no comfort issues and I commute a lot). I can spend the full budget if needs be, but if there's anything for cheaper with better sound or better bang for buck, I'll consider my options. 
   
  Examples of some of the main genres I listen to are Dance, trance, techno, dubstep, rap, hip-hop, rock and K-Pop. Went from SoundMAGIC E10s (Kept falling apart on me) to JVC HA-FX101s (Listening to them now).
   
  I'd be happy to order from Japan or somewhere like that if needs be, but prefer to order from within the United Kingdom. What are my options for IEMs that fit the criteria?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zelda said:


> is that the cks99 or 1000 ?
> 
> and we´ll need some comparisions btwn both ws99 and ad900x


 
   
  And between the cks1000 and fxz200!


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I already got the Beyerdynamic velour pads for them, made no difference so I sold them.
> 
> I basically have up to £100 GBP (Around $158ish?) to spend on a new pair of IEMs (Probably best to get in-ears since I have no comfort issues and I commute a lot). I can spend the full budget if needs be, but if there's anything for cheaper with better sound or better bang for buck, I'll consider my options.
> 
> ...


 
   
  http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/Yamaha-EPH100-Earphones/product_5924
   
  Or failing that JVC FXZ100 via tenso, price will be cutting it fine mind.
   
  http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%93%E3%82%AF%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC-HA-FXZ100-JVC%E3%82%B1%E3%83%B3%E3%82%A6%E3%83%83%E3%83%89-JVC-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3/dp/B009UPTOP8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360453111&sr=8-2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

+1 on the Yamaha EPH-100! 

They are amazing for all the electronic genres, especially Trance.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK so I am officially mind blown. These WS99 and EDM..Oh wow. I am giving into this sound. 
   
  I threw on my Drum n Bass and I ended up just listening to it. The depth the lushness of the sound is off the hook. The sub bass is Crazy Something Fierce. I love the combination of a higher end tuning lushness and what I am now detecting as one of the most awesome full throttle tuning from AT.. It didn't take long. This sound..I knew it was gonna be a good one but I had no idea.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some impressions of the WS99. You guys know I had to start it. http://www.head-fi.org/t/650449/the-new-ws99-at-fan-thread#post_9146355


----------



## Mackem

Are the EPH-100s really as good as everyone says they are?


----------



## quisxx

Hey, could D's or somebody link me to that post about how to order with tenso? I tried to get something but Rakuten says my tenso address is in unrecognizable characters (it really isn't legible at all).


----------



## virus12345

any1 can recommend me an iem that is good with rock/metal?


----------



## quisxx

What my tenso address shows to me:
  〒120-0023
 東京都 足立区 千住曙町４２－４ ＴＳ１６３３７５ 通販商品配送サービス ＴＥＮＳＯ 取次ぎ


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





virus12345 said:


> any1 can recommend me an iem that is good with rock/metal?


 
  budget? 
   
  GR07


----------



## virus12345

gr07 is one of my pick but some review were said that ckm500 is better than gr07 (not sure bout soundstage tho)
   
  another 2 of my options are
   
  rockitsounds r-50
  dba02 mkII
   
  budget around 100-200


----------



## kahaluu

CKN50 might be a good choice for you. I prefer them over the CKM500's.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Are the EPH-100s really as good as everyone says they are?




Yes they are amazing sound quality for the price!


----------



## Mackem

Are these legit/genuine?
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/290829961278?pt=US_Computer_Headsets&hash=item43b6d1083e&_uhb=1


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Personally I wouldn't get a pair. They were good when they were discovered ~2 years ago. Now there are IEMs like the CKN50 and FXD80 that sound just as good if not better for a fraction of the price.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are these legit/genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/290829961278?pt=US_Computer_Headsets&hash=item43b6d1083e&_uhb=1


 

 I'd be weary b/c it's one of those listings where the item says new/never open, yet an accessory is missing from the box.


----------



## Mackem

Gah, trying to find somewhere that will ship the FX3X's to the UK but so that they won't cost me like £40 like some of the US sellers. Having trouble in general trying to decide what I should upgrade my FX101s to. I like the bass of the FX101s but I'd like to upgrade to something 'better' for the lack of a better word.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Personally I wouldn't get a pair. They were good when they were discovered ~2 years ago. Now there are IEMs like the CKN50 and FXD80 that sound just as good if not better for a fraction of the price.


 
  Have to disagree with you there as i own the FXD80's
   
  They're both good at what they do, and both are different, when it comes to edm/trance id pick the eph everytime.
   
  Despite the FXD80's having a touch more detail, they just aren't as fun to listen to.


----------



## quisxx

Maybe you could have somebody in the US buy them for you then ship them to you?  Assuming the overall cost would be cheaper.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Gah, trying to find somewhere that will ship the FX3X's to the UK but so that they won't cost me like £40 like some of the US sellers. Having trouble in general trying to decide what I should upgrade my FX101s to. I like the bass of the FX101s but I'd like to upgrade to something 'better' for the lack of a better word.


 
  MH1C?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mugen3 said:


> Personally I wouldn't get a pair. They were good when they were discovered ~2 years ago. Now there are IEMs like the CKN50 and FXD80 that sound just as good if not better for a fraction of the price.




I doubt that any of those can keep up with the EPH-100s. 

They simply have too much accuracy and vibrancy, especially with Trance music.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Have to disagree with you there as i own the FXD80's
> 
> They're both good at what they do, and both are different, when it comes to edm/trance id pick the eph everytime.
> 
> Despite the FXD80's having a touch more detail, they just aren't as fun to listen to.


 
   
  The Yamahas are definitely amazing for electronic music. Perfect tuning for that. However for other genres, the treble is IMO too laid back and soft. I found the FXD80 nearly as great for electronic and the sound more versatile and detailed. And they're half the price.
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I doubt that any of those can keep up with the EPH-100s.
> 
> They simply have too much accuracy and vibrancy, especially with Trance music.


 
   
  Sounds like you haven't had either of them. Speculation doesn't help anyone.
   
  Anyway I was just giving Mackem my advice, let's not turn this into a Yamaha debate.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mugen3 said:


> Sounds like you haven't had either of them. Speculation doesn't help anyone.
> 
> Anyway I was just giving Mackem my advice, let's not turn this into a Yamaha debate.




I heard the FXDs and yeah they are better slightly for other music genres that don't relate to EDM.

Yamaha are still the clear choice if what you are going to use them for is EDM.


----------



## jarrett

I gotta say, this thread is pretty damned confusing. Couldn't a new thread be made for each separate product to hype them up? The topic changes all the time and I never remembered why I followed it in the first place


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jarrett said:


> I gotta say, this thread is pretty damned confusing. Couldn't a new thread be made for each separate product to hype them up? The topic changes all the time and I never remembered why I followed it in the first place


 
  Usually, there are separate threads for each product.
   
  Here's kind of the way it works:
  

 A new product gets "discovered" by a Head-Fi member
 The product gets posted to the Discovery Thread so that a large amount of people can see it.
 The person recieves the product, and offers their impressions on the Discovery Thread to gain exposure for the product.
 Other people order the product.
 If the product is deemed adequate, a thread gets created about it.
   
  I have a separate thread for the EFis, for example, but because the Discovery Thread has so many more people reading it, a majority of the comments about the Efi go here. As such, I reply to them here.
   
  This is a sandbox for cheap stuff that overacheives. That's the topic. If you prefer a more honed-in discussion, which makes sense, there are also individual discussions for products. They just aren't as lively.


----------



## ericp10

Kind of tempted to try these for some reason, but I don't know why. lol
   
   
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Tribeca-Genuine-Studio-Headphones-Bubinga/dp/B009IZMWEU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1360517091&sr=8-7&keywords=tribeca+headphones


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Kind of tempted to try these for some reason, but I don't know why. lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tribeca-Genuine-Studio-Headphones-Bubinga/dp/B009IZMWEU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1360517091&sr=8-7&keywords=tribeca+headphones


 
  Hmm. Those reviews make them look pretty beastly!

 Decent (at least) SQ in a nice looking portable? Sounds a lot like the Uptown to me.
   
  Looks like you found a winner.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> What my tenso address shows to me:
> 〒120-0023
> 東京都 足立区 千住曙町４２－４ ＴＳ１６３３７５ 通販商品配送サービス ＴＥＮＳＯ 取次ぎ


 

 Nevermind, I needed to install a language pack lol. I can see the characters now


----------



## mochill

my new items : blox ANV3 and vsonic r02 classic edition


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are these legit/genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/290829961278?pt=US_Computer_Headsets&hash=item43b6d1083e&_uhb=1


 
  Thanks for the link, I'm gonna give these a shot. I'll post in this thread what I think once I get em.


----------



## xrM

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are these legit/genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/290829961278?pt=US_Computer_Headsets&hash=item43b6d1083e&_uhb=1


 
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Thanks for the link, I'm gonna give these a shot. I'll post in this thread what I think once I get em.


 
   
  I ordered one of these a couple of days back too, just waiting for them to arrive. @*7S Cameron *I found this page here detailing a fake, you might want to compare them when yours arrives. http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/


----------



## 7S Cameron

xrm said:


> I ordered one of these a couple of days back too, just waiting for them to arrive. @*7S Cameron* I found this page here detailing a fake, you might want to compare them when yours arrives. http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/



I can't believe people are already making takes for these lol. They aren't even that expensive to begin with. I really appreciate the link, I wasn't sure how I was going to teat the legitimacy of these.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mochill said:


>


 
  i think i know which are those...


----------



## mochill

I know what they are but do you


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I can't believe people are already making takes for these lol. They aren't even that expensive to begin with. I really appreciate the link, I wasn't sure how I was going to teat the legitimacy of these.


 
   
  Well, they were announced in June of 2011 and readily available by fall 2011 so they are about 1.5 years old. Well enough time to determine if they are a popular enough target for their efforts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## 5370H55V

I just recieved my Arcatron HDA-100 amp, so here are some quick pics:
   
  The unit arrived in 4 days and looks to be in good condition. The case appears to be well built for the the $23 I paid. It certainly looks like its intended to be industrial/studio use rather than for hobbyists. No idea how it sounds yet though, because I don't know how its supposed to be hooked up (see below)
   

  The amp itself
   

  A picture of its internals. The opamp is a TI TL072CP if anyone's familiar with it
   

  The audio input, anyone know how its supposed to be connected? There's a separate +, -, and ground for left and right channels


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





5370h55v said:


> I just recieved my Arcatron HDA-100 amp, so here are some quick pics:
> 
> The unit arrived in 4 days and looks to be in good condition. The case appears to be well built for the the $23 I paid. It certainly looks like its intended to be industrial/studio use rather than for hobbyists. No idea how it sounds yet though, because I don't know how its supposed to be hooked up (see below)
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, wow...I have never seen that one before. Maybe it needs its own thread to get that sorted out (in the amp forum). I'm sure there's an amp nerd somewhere who can help us out.
   
  EDIT: Could those be speaker wire clips?
   
  DOUBLE EDIT: I made a thread posting the picture and asking what the connection was and how it could be hooked up to a computer.
   
  TRIPLE EDIT: I think I hit cancel instead of submit when creating the thread. Whoops!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I know what they are but do you


 
*AI-C2*


----------



## quisxx

FWIW I got a pair of fakes too, from amazon.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> Well, they were announced in June of 2011 and readily available by fall 2011 so they are about 1.5 years old. Well enough time to determine if they are a popular enough target for their efforts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't know these have already been out that long.


----------



## mochill

The iem is the blox earphone BI3.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Oh, wow...I have never seen that one before. Maybe it needs its own thread to get that sorted out (in the amp forum). I'm sure there's an amp nerd somewhere who can help us out.
> 
> EDIT: Could those be speaker wire clips?
> 
> ...


 
  No they're not clips. It's called a Euroblock.
   
  See here...
   
  http://www.rane.com/note110.html


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> No they're not clips. It's called a Euroblock.
> 
> See here...
> 
> http://www.rane.com/note110.html


 
  Oh wow, thanks.

 How would one go about connecting this to a computer?

 Could I just take a balanced 3.5mm male to male, cut off the end, and plug in the wires?


----------



## 5370H55V

I got it to play after messing around with a TRS plug and some speaker wires! It's not perfect since its going from a unbalanced source into a balanced input, but at least I can listen to it now and I have to say the sound quality is well worth the price! I'll have to listen a bit longer before I can say anything more about it, but in the meantime here's the DIY plug I made:


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The iem is the blox earphone BI3.


 
  really? is exactly like those audiomaster


----------



## 5370H55V

Here are my early impressions of the HDA-100 amp:
   
  Even though its still not sounding its best because of the balanced vs unbalanced issue, I think this amp is well worth the asking price.
   
  So far I think the only problem leaving it unbalanced is a slight hiss in the signal when the music is quiet. I know some people might be bothered by it but I don't mind it as much, not to mention I have a feeling it'll be solved if a balanced input is used. So far with the tone controls turned down, I think the natural sound of the amp is slightly warm. The mids are lush and detailed and makes female vocals sound great, while the bass has good extension and texture. The treble is still detailed and clear, but it doesn't have the airiness that AT cans can do. On the other hand, I love how it tames sibilance on tracks very well because of it. The treble and bass controls work well, and can turn any headphone into *absolute* bass monsters, even more than the ZO2 amp. It kinda starts getting boomy and intrudes into the mids past the 3 o'clock position though. Another feature is the balance control, which adjusts the "center position" of the soundstage. All these options just make this amp really fun to mess with.
   
  Even when its still unbalanced and not sounding it best, this is probably the best value for an amp yet. The unit has plenty of power and the tone controls give it great flexibility compared to other amps. The only thing I can hold against it is the (probably fixable) hiss, but other than that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend paring this with an ELE dac for a super budget-friendly setup.


----------



## Kamakahah

So I was planning on using the Somics as my first pair of experimental modding headphones, but then I came across a modding thread for the Sennheiser 400 series cans. The results looked promising and fun.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/646251/sennheiser-hd-428-hd-428s-modding-guide-january-2013
   
  I really like the idea of pulling it apart and adjusting to my desired sound signature.
   
  Questions:
  1. Has anyone compared a modded hd-428 with the somics + 840 pads (sound wise)?
  2. Has anyone tried opening up the somics and doing any modding inside?      Follow up: How'd it go?


----------



## JiggaD369

cashnotcredit said:


> Oh wow, thanks.
> 
> 
> How would one go about connecting this to a computer?
> ...




See #23 on that site.


----------



## mochill

Audiomaster and the bI3 might be from the same oem.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I was just browsing the dac amp section on Amazon.com and I see this.  This unit is being sold for a blow out price. If you guys want what is a rebranded Fiio E7 for $40.. Take a look http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PHE7AB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B004V9GPHS/ref=sr_1_124?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360693194&sr=1-124&keywords=dac+amp


----------



## Kamakahah

dsnuts said:


> So I was just browsing the dac amp section on Amazon.com and I see this.  This unit is being sold for a blow out price. If you guys want what is a rebranded Fiio E7 for $40.. Take a look http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PHE7AB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B004V9GPHS/ref=sr_1_124?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360693194&sr=1-124&keywords=dac+amp



I think you just cost my curiosity $40

I wonder if i could use it on my galaxy s2 with an OTG micro usb cable. I would buy it right now.


----------



## VIrak

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are these legit/genuine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/290829961278?pt=US_Computer_Headsets&hash=item43b6d1083e&_uhb=1


 

 I'm getting a pair from this seller within 2-3 days, I'll report back in this thread once they've arrived!
  They definately look like the real deal compared to the fakes shown here: http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I think you just cost my curiosity $40
> 
> I wonder if i could use it on my galaxy s2 with an OTG micro usb cable. I would buy it right now.


 
   
  I'm not sure you can use OTG with the S2. At least that was the impression I got when I was looking into it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man I am finding the deals today. I have one of these. I use this dac amp for burning in my phones. I thought they sold out of these but they seem to be back in stock. http://www.amazon.com/Ha-Info-U2-PLUS-Headphones-Amplifier/dp/B006NQF4M4/ref=sr_1_419?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360698659&sr=1-419&keywords=DAC+AMP  This little unit is excellent for Op amp rolling.. It has more power than you think too.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh man I am finding the deals today. I have one of these. I use this dac amp for burning in my phones. I thought they sold out of these but they seem to be back in stock. http://www.amazon.com/Ha-Info-U2-PLUS-Headphones-Amplifier/dp/B006NQF4M4/ref=sr_1_419?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360698659&sr=1-419&keywords=DAC+AMP  This little unit is excellent for Op amp rolling.. It has more power than you think too.


 
   
  Dude, stop with the deal spammin lmao
   
  My wallet is already starting to hate you haha


----------



## soundstige

Damnit, I bought one.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh man I am finding the deals today. I have one of these. I use this dac amp for burning in my phones. I thought they sold out of these but they seem to be back in stock. http://www.amazon.com/Ha-Info-U2-PLUS-Headphones-Amplifier/dp/B006NQF4M4/ref=sr_1_419?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360698659&sr=1-419&keywords=DAC+AMP  This little unit is excellent for Op amp rolling.. It has more power than you think too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is some more info on what op amps guys was trying out with that HA-info. http://www.head-fi.org/t/572262/ha-info-u2-plus-usb-dac-headphone-amp-review-the-best-inexpensive-usb-dac-headphone-amp#post_7762664
   
   
   One of these days I am gonna order this Op amp and try this. I bet this sounds way more expensier than what this all costed.
   

 zaccio




  
 offline
 
 7 Posts. Joined 12/2007
 Location: Lausanne
    I agree it's the best budget USB DAC headphone amp but forget the OPA you mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and put a serious OPA like the Audio-GD OPA-EARTH and you get a true killer amp!
  Ok you have to sacrifice some aesthetical but it worth the effort...The sound of stock HA INFO U2 PLUS is quite decent but with the Audio-GD OPA the difference is spectacular
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With stock and OPA2134 the cymbal sound like 192kbps mp3, with the Audio-GD it sound like 900kbps FLAC. The modified HA INFO U2 PLUS is even better than my previous setup:Fubar II USB DAC and Little Dot MK4 SE


----------



## oneoseven

I bought that last U2 that was left.. Figure for 40 dollars it's definitely worth a try.. I didn't like the ele dac at all so I'm hoping this will be an upgrade over my xonar dg =).. Will leave thoughts after I receive and burn it in


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I was just browsing the dac amp section on Amazon.com and I see this.  This unit is being sold for a blow out price. If you guys want what is a rebranded Fiio E7 for $40.. Take a look http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Home-PHE7AB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B004V9GPHS/ref=sr_1_124?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360693194&sr=1-124&keywords=dac+amp


 
  it looks like the e7... but is it really?


----------



## waynes world

What issues did you have with your ele dac again?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those are rebrands. Same exact form factor and specs. But for $40. That is a crazy good deal for a older dac amp that isn't too far from the new ones. Portable to boot. Like buying a E7 for $40. All the fiio accessories fit that too.


----------



## oneoseven

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What issues did you have with your ele dac again?


 

 I just didn't care for the sound at all.. Far too bright with no real bass response


----------



## daveyostrow

tehy look the same, but the dimensions are listed differently. 
  EDIT: fiio say its the same http://www.head-fi.org/t/570198/pyle-audio, good enough for me.
  anyone know how fiio amps like the e7/e11 compare to the uamp107?


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





virak said:


> I'm getting a pair from this seller within 2-3 days, I'll report back in this thread once they've arrived!
> They definately look like the real deal compared to the fakes shown here: http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/


 
  In this image  http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/ImageID=1350929/
  which is the fake pair?


----------



## daveyostrow

i dont think there are fake pairs... but to be safe you can get the packaged ones on ebay.


----------



## VIrak

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> In this image  http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/J0000003711/SortID=15271348/ImageID=1350929/
> which is the fake pair?


 

 The one on the right side.


----------



## Zelda

any idea what´s the difference btwn the EFI 82 *MT *and the EFI 82 and the EFI 82 *Pro ?*


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





zelda said:


> any idea what´s the difference btwn the EFI 82 *MT *and the EFI 82 and the EFI 82 *Pro ?*


 
  I tried e-mailing Somic about this, but they never responded.

 Anyway, the EFi 82 MT is the newest model and is the cheapest. It comes with a straight cable and is ugly red, but we know that it's tuned for sonic excellence.
   
  The EFi 82 PRO looks to be identical to the EFi 82 MT (same drivers, same housing), but comes in a different color scheme (more professional looking), has a coiled cable, and is a bit more expensive. We don't know how this one sounds, but I have a hunch that it's identical to the MT.
   
  The EFi 82 appears to have a separate driver that was not created by the German audio equipment engineer who made the drivers for the MT and the PRO. It is between the two in pricing, but should probably be avoided.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





virak said:


> The one on the right side.


 
  well i stand corrected... but i dont think the fakes come packaged.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh man I am finding the deals today. I have one of these. I use this dac amp for burning in my phones. I thought they sold out of these but they seem to be back in stock. http://www.amazon.com/Ha-Info-U2-PLUS-Headphones-Amplifier/dp/B006NQF4M4/ref=sr_1_419?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360698659&sr=1-419&keywords=DAC+AMP  This little unit is excellent for Op amp rolling.. It has more power than you think too.


 
  curious how they compare to the C&C BH amp


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me tell you guys what I have been up to lately.. On my own sound journey if you can call it that. I have always been about best bang for my money and I think my next step in my own sound experience is no different. My recent discoveries of how fantastic ATs cans and earphones have made me realize now that my sources are not up to par with my fantastic cans and earphones so I decided to sell off many of my cans to recoup some funds in hoping to get me the right sources or source for may new found AT sounds.
   
  My recent sales on the forums turned out better than I imagined as I was able to sell off the most of the higher costing items on the sale. This freed up so much funds for me I decided to buy something that will be a upgrade to my current best source being my fire Phoenix and other dac amps I own.. I looked and looked and eventually decided to try something a bit more exotic that don't cost so much. And my search ended up with a little company many of you guys know or might not know by Audio GD. This company is made up of some serious sound guys based in China. They make some very nice high end units and my search came up on a DAC AMP that warranted some investigation. This one right here.
   


  So this unit is indeed a bit exotic as it uses a dual Dac WM8741 implementation and uses some nice high end components for the amp portion. The price was right so I ended up purchasing one..The cost was a reasonable $235 a promo price. I found out by looking at some of their much higher end offerings that use a ES9018 sabre chip for the dac that they charge even more just to put the dual WM8741 as a replacement option. So my thought is these units are indeed being sold as a promo deal as I have a feeling this unit will punch way above their cost. So after some back n forth emails from one of their techs I decided to go ahead and get this unit.
 And then the day after I get this. Jude has to announce the arrival of the new Meridian Explorer boasting some really nice new technology
   


  So the word is this little muffler looking DAC AMP punches way above their cost as well. And so what do I do. I ended up with one of these as well..I will report back how both units fair once I get them..I am so happy with all my recent AT Cans that I am now looking for a nice upgrade in my source and I think these 2 units will do just that.. I will report back with some thoughts about both units when I get them.


----------



## Zelda

^ then, we can expect a comparision btwn Meridian Explorer and AudioQuest DragonFly


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya in initial posts on that thread suggest the Meridian in sound is similar to dac/amps that cost in the 4 digits and that is from a guy that works with dac amps that cost that much so that is certainly encouraging...For $300 I am willing to find out.


----------



## daveyostrow

dsnuts, you are a pioneer.
  just out of curiosity how does a much more affordable usb dac like the hifiman HM-101 compare to the Ele? positive reviews (bit mixed), they cost a bit more, but could be a good alternative.


----------



## sofastreamer

its a shame that in this thread are so many basshead iems found, but not even one onear with basshead level bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant say. Never tried one..Guys that grabbed that Ha-Info I posted yesterday is getting a nice unit for the price..
   
  The Hifimediy Sabre Dac for a little more ups the sound quality by a nice margin but does require external amplification to get the best out of that chip..
   
  I will get a chance to hear the E12 and I will post some thoughts about the amp once I get it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> its a shame that in this thread are so many basshead iems found, but not even one onear with basshead level bass.


 
  Does it have to be on ears?


----------



## sofastreamer

i saw your impressions on these, but they are more of midbass phones than subbass mosters.


----------



## Dsnuts

You should post what your looking for in the basshead club. That thread has many o guys with bass cans that probably what your looking for.  Though the WS99 Sub bass is so killer. You have no idea. But these do have mid bass too. .But the forward balancing of the highs with the deep rich mids set these cans off like crazy over other bassy cans.
   
   
  Usually if you get a bass can they will be lacking in one area or another.  Not these cans. I have them on my head as I type.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i saw your impressions on these, but they are more of midbass phones than subbass mosters.


 
  Go for the XB90EX.  Just popped those in yesterday and that sub is crazy.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got rid of my MG7s because I get my sub bass fix from my XB90. For certain. More sub bass than the FXZ200 believe it or not.. The quality is not as good of course but I was surprised the XB90 had stronger sub bass by a little.


----------



## JiggaD369

Dsnuts,

You still consider fxz200 a best buy under $250?


----------



## Dsnuts

Matter of taste really. To be honest with you I have been all about my new WS99s. ES700 and AD900X. When I have been listening to my Iems I am listening to my CKS1000 to compare how those sound to the WS99. Throw the CKN50 in here too.
   
  I am taking a break from my FXZs at the moment. I love em both don't get me wrong but right now I am all about ATs new sound in these new cans. Each one is substantial.
   
  CKS1000 has surprised me greatly because I thought at one point they were at a similar level to the FXZ100 but they actually have the more engaging sound. And come really close to the enjoyment I get out of my FXZ200s..


----------



## JiggaD369

Ugh...its so hard to make a decision.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know the one I can suggest and this is a shot in the dark but. You should wait for the CKN70s when those hit. I plan on getting a set on day one. The CKN50 is excellent in so many ways the CKN70 gonna be a nicely refined version.. Try out something new.. I would be completely surprised if those end up being a dog. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## JiggaD369

Arent the 70s out?

Also, have you tried any good iems with the hifidiyme sabre dac?


----------



## mochill

Ckn70 I think will be released on feb.15


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Arent the 70s out?
> 
> Also, have you tried any good iems with the hifidiyme sabre dac?


 

 ya the sabre chips is wicked high end sounding.. For the price it is the upgrade for guys that want a much more sophisticated sound without the cost. Sounds absolutely fantastic on my iems. . The source sounds so nice it ups the sound on anything you hook up to it. Headphones earphones. All of em. They sound even better hooked up with my E11 or Bravo amp.
   
  They have enough volume straight out but the sound expands even more so using an amp connected to them.


----------



## mochill

Monoprice will have a new iem which is supposed to be enhanced bass and mid.


----------



## JiggaD369

dsnuts said:


> ya the sabre chips is wicked high end sounding.. For the price it is the upgrade for guys that want a much more sophisticated sound without the cost. Sounds absolutely fantastic on my iems. . The source sounds so nice it ups the sound on anything you hook up to it. Headphones earphones. All of em. They sound even better hooked up with my E11 or Bravo amp.
> 
> They have enough volume straight out but the sound expands even more so using an amp connected to them.




Ya it is amazing for the price. Im planning on building a cmoybb or objective2 to complement the dac once I decide which Iem to buy. 

Which iems sounded the best with the hifidiyme?


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS1000 but FXZ200 comes real close.  The FXZ200 need amplification but once it is amplified it pulls ahead of the CKS1000. The CKN50 sounds bad monkey on them too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Because I can. This is a discovery!


----------



## Electro-Static

http://www.amazon.com/Etymotic-Research-EREK-5-BLACK-Safe-Listening-Headset-/dp/B005TOV0OM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360805180&sr=8-1&keywords=ety+kids
   
   
  Not sure how much you all feel about Etymotic Research products, but I have come across a model from them for $25 shipped on amazon.
   
That I've seen there is not much discussion about them, or even a properly rated review. I think that that is a crying shame, because despite the name "ety kids" these sound better than my "grown up" ER6i IEMs, and for 25 bucks I think that they deserve for people to give em a chance.


----------



## MrEleventy

you had me @ better than er6i. I've been missing my etys lately. ordered.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Ya it is amazing for the price. Im planning on building a cmoybb or objective2 to complement the dac once I decide which Iem to buy.
> 
> Which iems sounded the best with the hifidiyme?


 
   
  FAD Heaven IV and FXZ200 sound fantastic without any amplification.
  But JVC HA-RX900 (a full size headphone) gets upgraded into the stratosphere (also without any amplification).
   
  For a 50$ headphone to outperform 200-300$ IEMs is not a small task...


----------



## Modular

There was a present on my doorstep after work last night. The Somic efi82mt's got here from China! Quick too. It took only 9 days. I didn't have much time to play around with them, but my initial thoughts (with stock pads) was tbat they have a pretty small soundstage and don't have the greatest instrument separation.

I'll be burning them in and swapping pads soon, so I will update in a bit. All comparisons are made vs. my 250 ohm dt880's.


----------



## Dsnuts

APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  Amazon Japan just released the CKN70s! I say again. Amazon Japan just released The CKN70!
   
  You bet I got the silvers.!


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, me friend in Japan asked me about the ckn70 several hours ago. He should be auditioning it tomorrow or over the weekend. I'm not looking for new iems now but if it's a bang for buck I might have him send me a pair.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea based on my evaluations of the CKN50..Based on the other great AT phones that came out recently.. These CKN70s are gonna be a special earphone.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. CKN70's should be really special.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I guess we'll find out soon. Anyway, for circa 80 bucks if done right they can be real winners


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazon Japan just released the CKN70s! I say again. Amazon Japan just released The CKN70!
> 
> You bet I got the silvers.!


 
   
  My Blue's are going off to Tenso as I write this. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Dsnuts

See most guys have no idea how great these are gonna be. I am just gonna call it. These will punch way above their price in sound. Just a haunch. I just hope they threw in a decent cord this time.  The blues was my 2nd choice those look real nice too. But silvers. I needs them CKN70s in silver.


----------



## JiggaD369

Crossing fingers on the ckn70's!


----------



## Dsnuts

The improvements over the CKN50s are the aluminum housing. And use of ATs first carbon nanotube driver. I expect nothing short of greatness. These earphones will be a statement to their rivals JVC.. Considering how the CKN50 turned out. I bet they had their best sound guys tweek these new CKN70 to their will. It will be interesting to see how burn in affects these new ones.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See most guys have no idea how great these are gonna be. I am just gonna call it. These will punch way above their price in sound. Just a haunch. I just hope they threw in a decent cord this time.  The blues was my 2nd choice those look real nice too. But silvers. I needs them CKN70s in silver.


 
  what was so bad about the cable??


----------



## Dsnuts

It's ok but it is the only cord I have ever seen that has a mind of its own. Memory wire it seems without the memory.  It is all over the place. Thin but rubbery and stiff.  I hope the CKN70 cord is not the same as the CKN50.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. The cable is probably the only drawback to the CKN50's. Plus, I really don't like J cables. The sound makes up for it though.


----------



## ericp10

So someone sent me their CKS1000 to listen to (with the possibility of purchasing). I've give thoughts on it later.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So someone sent me their CKS1000 to listen to (with the possibility of purchasing). I've give thoughts on it later.


 
   
  Big tease!


----------



## cute

Anyone heard of Somic SE-500 IEM's?   @Cashlnotcredit?  Anything new from Somic on these?  8mm drivers, neomydioum drivers, with Titanium coated diaphrams!  Very interesting!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> ya the sabre chips is wicked high end sounding.. For the price it is the upgrade for guys that want a much more sophisticated sound without the cost. Sounds absolutely fantastic on my iems. . The source sounds so nice it ups the sound on anything you hook up to it. Headphones earphones. All of em. They sound even better hooked up with my E11 or Bravo amp.
> 
> They have enough volume straight out but the sound expands even more so using an amp connected to them.


 
   
   
   

   
  Yup! I use the hifimediy in my desktop setup, and it's fantastic. Most measurements put it at 95% of the ODAC


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





cute said:


> Anyone heard of Somic SE-500 IEM's?   @Cashlnotcredit?  Anything new from Somic on these?  8mm drivers, neomydioum drivers, with Titanium coated diaphrams!  Very interesting!


 
  Neodymium is the norm for drivers, 8mm is a fairly typical size, but I don't know about the titanium on those diaphragms. That might be something new or atypical? It might be awesome or terrible, for all I know.

 (Atypical features is really what I look for in "discoveries". A 50mm driver and the cable extension are what sold me on the Somics, because a 10 foot cable would be useless anywhere but a studio, and a crappy sounding headphone would be useless in one.)

 Could you provide me a link?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Yup! I use the hifimediy in my desktop setup, and it's fantastic. Most measurements put it at 95% of the ODAC


 
   
  I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseam, but do you have an ELE DAC, and how does it compare to the hifimedy? I see that the hifimedy is only $42, so that's quite reasonable if it's good.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed ad nauseam, but do you have an ELE DAC, and how does it compare to the hifimedy? I see that the hifimedy is only $42, so that's quite reasonable if it's good.


 
   
  I actually haven't seen it anywhere, so fair question.
   
  I owned the ELE, but I got rid of it because it was simply too bright, even when outputting into an amp.
   
  The ELE is good, but the hifimediy is damn good. It performs better, and doesn't have any of the ELE's issues. A friend told me that the ODAC is about as good a DAC as you can get without going to the $2K range, and the hifimediy uses the same chip with almost as good implementation. 
   
  Yeah, don't hesitate.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I actually haven't seen it anywhere, so fair question.
> 
> I owned the ELE, but I got rid of it because it was simply too bright, even when outputting into an amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very intriguing! Thanks.


----------



## Mackem

I have no idea whether to go for IEMs or headphones for my music. Just want something that will be better than my FX101s if IEMs or something that sounds good and won't clamp my head/jaw for headphones but there's so much choice especially with some of the stuff in this thread.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> I actually haven't seen it anywhere, so fair question.
> 
> I owned the ELE, but I got rid of it because it was simply too bright, even when outputting into an amp.
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I know it's been discussed extensively in online forums but this should be the better implementation http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFimeDIY-Sabre-USB-DAC-external-PSU-96khz-24bit-ES9023-TE7022-Coaxial-Out-/140904440818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce8f23f2 because of the USB isolator. The good thing is that it isn't much more expensive than the portable version as in the beginning people had to use DIY skills and spend double the current cost to make something like that. The downside is that it's not small and portable anymore and you need rca to 3.5mm female adapter for headphones but it should be the way to go if you're a desktop pc user who wants the best bang for his buck.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I know it's been discussed extensively in online forums but this should be the better implementation http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFimeDIY-Sabre-USB-DAC-external-PSU-96khz-24bit-ES9023-TE7022-Coaxial-Out-/140904440818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ce8f23f2 because of the USB isolator. The good thing is that it isn't much more expensive than the portable version as in the beginning people had to use DIY skills and spend double the current cost to make something like that. The downside is that it's not small and portable anymore and you need rca to 3.5mm female adapter for headphones but it should be the way to go if you're a desktop pc user who wants the best bang for his buck.


 
   
  It's good for people with noisy ports, but I read on diyaudio where someone compared both versions, and couldn't really find a difference.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> It's good for people with noisy ports, but I read on diyaudio where someone compared both versions, and couldn't really find a difference.


 
  Well, I guess some one should measure it. The bad thing is that the people with noisy or underpowered USB ports will be the people with laptops, netbooks etc. and they will be the one who really need the bigger version but all of them would go for the small one because they also need portability


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So someone sent me their CKS1000 to listen to (with the possibility of purchasing). I've give thoughts on it later.


 
  would love to hear this


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I guess some one should measure it. The bad thing is that the people with noisy or underpowered USB ports will be the people with laptops, netbooks etc. and they will be the one who really need the bigger version but all of them would go for the small one because they also need portability


 
   
  It's still better than nothing


----------



## oneoseven

Just received the Ha Info U2 plus.. This is a very nice sounding dac/amp.. Clear improvement/upgrade over the xonar dg in every area.. The clarity, detail and separation on this is amazing.. It allows each IEM to sound exactly like they are suppose to too.. The gr07 are balanced the eph100 are bassy and clear.. My fxd70 even sounds good on it.. I have a pair of SM3 coming that I can't wait to hear on it.. Glad I was able to get one =)


----------



## ericp10

This comes in tomorrow.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Tribeca-Genuine-Studio-Headphones-Bubinga/dp/B009IZMWEU/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361000107&sr=1-2&keywords=tribeca


----------



## eke2k6

My Klipsch X10 comes in tomorrow. I've been intrigued by them for a while. I only wish I still had my Ety HF5 and A161P to compare


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Just received the Ha Info U2 plus.. This is a very nice sounding dac/amp.. Clear improvement/upgrade over the xonar dg in every area.. The clarity, detail and separation on this is amazing.. It allows each IEM to sound exactly like they are suppose to too.. The gr07 are balanced the eph100 are bassy and clear.. My fxd70 even sounds good on it.. I have a pair of SM3 coming that I can't wait to hear on it.. Glad I was able to get one =)


 
   
  Is this the best sounding dac/amp under 100$, because i'm looking to buy one?


----------



## oneoseven

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Is this best sounding dac/amp under 100$, because i'm looking to buy one?


 
   
  The only thing I can compare it to is the Fiio e10 and I like it much more than I liked the e10.. I returned the e10 within 3 days and I've already fallen in love with the sound of the ha info.. I don't know anything about any other dac/amp though sorry =\


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a new version of the HA-Info. A more improved one here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-info-U2-Plus-V2-AD1852-USB-Sound-Card-DAC-Headphone-Amp-U2-/200880594636?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2ec56a9ecc
   
  You guys think it sounds good now. You can change out the op amp for some real fireworks.
   
  Then there is this one too. I bet this one will be a good one. 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-SD-793II-DIR9001-PCM1793-OPA2134-DAC-Headphone-Amp-Toslink-Coaxial-/251192047139?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a7c367623  This uses more upgraded components over the HA-Info.. Either one will be a nice upgrade in sound from basic or stock sound.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Is this the best sounding dac/amp under 100$, because i'm looking to buy one?


 
   
  Nothing will come close to Hifidiyme DAC + CmoyBB.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> This comes in tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tribeca-Genuine-Studio-Headphones-Bubinga/dp/B009IZMWEU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1360889582&sr=8-7&keywords=tribeca+headphones


 
   
  Them's purdy.......free membership to the Culture Club with those!  lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> Them's purdy.......free membership to the Culture Club with those!  lol


 
   
  I have a hunch they are going to sound really good. A free membership to the Culture Club? BONUS!


----------



## ericp10

I manage to get a pair for $80. I figured not too much of a risk. I don't like them, sell them or maybe an unsuspecting nephew very happy! 
   
  As for the CKS1000, jury still out, but bass is quite nice. It's up there with FXZ family in clarity and may be equal to the 100 (the 200 has more bass). I haven't A/B'd with the 100 yet. Mids I'm trying to get a handle on. Not bad but ... I don't know? Treble is good, and I will say some of the best drums I've heard in a universal IEM. I can say this is what I wished the CKM500 sounded like. It is a headphone sound in that IEM, I'm just not on the full hype train yet (doesn't mean I think they're bad). But I kind of like the mids in the CKN50 better. I really can't see how the CKN70 can sound better than the CKN50, but if it does (and the cord is better), that will be one heck of a cheap universal. I think I just need more burn-in on the CKS1000, but it's pointed in the right direction.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> There is a new version of the HA-Info. A more improved one here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-info-U2-Plus-V2-AD1852-USB-Sound-Card-DAC-Headphone-Amp-U2-/200880594636?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2ec56a9ecc
> 
> You guys think it sounds good now. You can change out the op amp for some real fireworks.
> 
> ...


 
   

  its a very nice looking piece... shame its not a USB DAC


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> There is a new version of the HA-Info. A more improved one here. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-info-U2-Plus-V2-AD1852-USB-Sound-Card-DAC-Headphone-Amp-U2-/200880594636?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2ec56a9ecc
> 
> You guys think it sounds good now. You can change out the op amp for some real fireworks.
> 
> ...


 
   
  How would you rate the Fire Phoenix DAC-02 with these?


----------



## mochill

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=111010312002&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=36463917797


----------



## mochill

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110925538541&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=06486869682


----------



## mochill

^^^^ will buy the bk amp


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> ^^^^ will buy the bk amp


 
  A portable tube amp?

 Interesting.

 Hope it works well for you!


----------



## mochill

I'm 100% sure it'll work.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I'm 100% sure it'll work.


 
  Oh, I'm certain it'll work. I'm just hoping it sounds nice. I've never seen a portable tube amp before, but that's definitely an interesting concept.

 I was looking at getting a Bravo V3, but I'll wait for your impressions of this.


----------



## mochill

I'll order them on Monday , so you'll have to wait 2 weeks if that's ok. I have to get my momma a b-day gift in 2 day and 2 days after is my b-day , will become 23


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I'm 100% sure it'll work.


 
  I don't know dude - I didn't see mentioned battery time. Maybe this "3 hours cruising" - that will hardly make it good for portable use if true. And those directions to use... This one looks way more interesting - comes with different opamps for you to decide which one you like and apparently 160 hours of battery time if true http://www.ebay.com/itm/4OP-chips-Rechargeable-portable-Headphone-Amplifier-amp-JRC4556-2604-NE5532-2134-/110961293704?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item19d5cef988


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> would love to hear this


 
   
   
  Where in the Chi? Inbox me.


----------



## WNBC

For work travel I use a whimpy Acer Aspire 1430 and it has no problem powering the HifiMeDIY DAC.  My latest use of this device is as a USB to Toslink converter into my PortaDAC.  This HifiMeDIY Sabre DAC is very handy.  And it sounds great alone.  Really eye-opening experience that HifiMeDIY Sabre DAC can compete with the big boys.  
   
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I guess some one should measure it. The bad thing is that the people with noisy or underpowered USB ports will be the people with laptops, netbooks etc. and they will be the one who really need the bigger version but all of them would go for the small one because they also need portability


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> How would you rate the Fire Phoenix DAC-02 with these?


 

 My fire phoenix is my best sounding source but I took out the original JRC4556 and exchanged it with a dual opa LT1028.. My Ha-info I put in a different op amp as well and both sources get good use..
   
  The problem with the fire phoenix is you have to request the vendor to make sure you are getting a good one. Some of the guys that purchased this unit ended up getting a bad one. It seems the vendor is being good about sending good units now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mochill said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110925538541&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=06486869682


 

 I would pass on this if I was you.. I did some digging on headfi of guys that bought this and was not too happy with the results. $80 for that.  For $40 more you can get a Fiio E12 which I got a chance to hear today.. Much better than the E11..Sounds like a nice high end amp to my ears.
   
  @ericp  The CKS1000 is what I consider a sleeper earphone...If that is new they absolutely need burn in..I wasn't too impressed with my pair when I got them new.. They will grow on you over time and use.


----------



## daveyostrow

^pmed^
  anyone in this thread try the C&C BH portable amp  to compare to these underdogs?


----------



## eke2k6

In case anyone was thinking of getting the X10, I just bought them and these are my impressions:
   
   
 I've spent the last hour listening to the Klipsch X10, and this is a seriously dark phone. It's somewhat reminiscent of my ASG-1.2, but less refined with a _far smaller _soundstage. I'm listening to The Lumineers with it right now, and I feel bloody claustrophobic, which is funny because the entire album was recorded/mastered to make you feel like you're in a large bar with them during the performance....but this is ridiculous. The extra bass and recessed lower mids certainly don't help either. 
  
 The only redeeming qualities I can think of are that vocals that are already emphasized gain a sort of euphoric quality to them (like Adele. Then again, Adele sounds good on anything), and that the bass can be quite nice given the right track.
  
 These are going right back.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> In case anyone was thinking of getting the X10, I just bought them and these are my impressions:
> 
> 
> I've spent the last hour listening to the Klipsch X10, and this is a seriously dark phone. It's somewhat reminiscent of my ASG-1.2, but less refined with a _far smaller _soundstage. I'm listening to The Lumineers with it right now, and I feel bloody claustrophobic, which is funny because the entire album was recorded/mastered to make you feel like you're in a large bar with them during the performance....but this is ridiculous. The extra bass and recessed lower mids certainly don't help either.
> ...


 
   
  I have mine sitting by my desk unopened, my return window with Amazon passed a few weeks ago, so I guess I may be selling them off. Jumped in when they went on sale on Amazon, but I just checked and they are at the same price point as  the sale price.
  Your description really makes me not want to open up the packaging!


----------



## Fangle

Quote:  





> I've spent the last hour listening to the Klipsch X10 ....but this is ridiculous. The extra bass and recessed lower mids certainly don't help either.


 
   
  Interesting.  I found them to be not as strong in bass as I'd like, and they are not harsh on the high end without the muffled sounding effect of lack of high end response.  Usually I've found that without spending many hundreds of $$ makers try to add high end sparkle to their product to make it sound "better".  I guess I am very sensitive to a bright high end, as I find that very hard to listen to for any significant time - this includes speakers as well for me.  I've been recommending the X10s when asked.  I also find them to be the most comfortable IEMs I've ever used.  We are all different I guess.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





fangle said:


> Interesting.  I found them to be not as strong in bass as I'd like, and they are not harsh on the high end without the muffled sounding effect of lack of high end response.  Usually I've found that without spending many hundreds of $$ makers try to add high end sparkle to their product to make it sound "better".  I guess I am very sensitive to a bright high end, as I find that very hard to listen to for any significant time - this includes speakers as well for me.  I've been recommending the X10s when asked.  I also find them to be the most comfortable IEMs I've ever used.  We are all different I guess.


 
   
   
  The issue isn't necessarily the tuning, it's how congested they sound. You may be sensitive to brightness, but this is on the other end of the spectrum. The treble is actually extended, with decent timbre, but there's hardly any of it.


----------



## daveyostrow

eph100 would fall into a great comfort with strong bass earphone, and the build is way better than the x10.


----------



## waynes world

A bit more info about the ad900x via this "head-fi member bashing" review lol:
  http://forum.notebookreview.com/accessories/708449-audio-technica-ath-ad900x-review-2.html
   
  I'm not about to start gushing and raving about these things myself, because that's waaaayyyy beneath me lol. But if I _was_ going to gush and rave about any headphones, these would be it


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> A bit more info about the ad900x via this "head-fi member bashing" review lol:
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/accessories/708449-audio-technica-ath-ad900x-review-2.html
> 
> *I'm not about to start gushing and raving about these things myself, because that's waaaayyyy beneath me lol. But if I was going to gush and rave about any headphones, these would be it
> ...


 
   
   
  Not about to start gushing and raving!!!??? That's beneath you!!!??? Young man, get off of your father's head-fi post right now!! 

 lol


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> A bit more info about the ad900x via this "head-fi member bashing" review lol:
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/accessories/708449-audio-technica-ath-ad900x-review-2.html
> 
> I'm not about to start gushing and raving about these things myself, because that's waaaayyyy beneath me lol. But if I _was_ going to gush and rave about any headphones, these would be it


 
   
  Hey that's my link!!
  Found it earlier and posted it on the deals thread, LOL!!!
 Where's my beer


----------



## JiggaD369

GUys.
   
  I think I've found a diamond in the rough.
   
  Still evaluating it and trying to convince myself of what I'm hearing.
   
  Will update later.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> GUys.
> 
> I think I've found a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, if that isn't the definition of a 'tease' I don't know what is. At least give us something to go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JiggaD369




----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO the Fff is that contraption???


----------



## JiggaD369

LMAO EXACTLY!


----------



## ericp10

So, actually not bad for for 80 dollars. I was actually expecting these to sound worse than they do. Mids are nice and forward with some decent bass. Treble seems to take a bit of a backseat to bass and mids (which is cool with me). I need to get 25  hours burn in on them before I say much more, but we're starting out in the right direction. Nice build and construction, and the wood is beautiful. These are also very comfortable to me and has a decent sound stage (noticed like three tiny holes punched out at the top of each wood cup, so these aren't totally isolating headphones, and may help give a bit wider of a soundstage than you would normally get from solid wood cups).
   
   
   
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Tribeca-Genuine-Studio-Headphones-Bubinga/dp/B009IZMWEU/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361000107&sr=1-2&keywords=tribeca


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO the Fff is that contraption???


 
   
  My thoughts exactly, but I'm keeping an open mind. Hell, if the price is right, i'll even try to see if I get similar impressions.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> My thoughts exactly, but I'm keeping an open mind. Hell, if the price is right, i'll even try to see if I get similar impressions.


 
   
  Best $5 I ever spent.


----------



## Kamakahah

Google image search just revealed your secret! SUUUCKEEER (j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
http://goincase.com/products/style/Headphones
   
  I'm guessing those are the "Pivot". It looks like the "Reflex" have a more comfortable earpad though. Looking forward to your impressions.
   

  I'll take mine in primer/apple green for additional wtfness.


----------



## JiggaD369

MOTHERF!!!!
   
  lol j/k.
   
  Those look hawt!
   
   
   
  But...
   
  I don't want to believe what I'm hearing. Seriously.


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


>


 
Found it


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Google image search just revealed your secret! SUUUCKEEER (j/k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i own one of their messenger bags.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So, actually not bad for for 80 dollars. I was actually expecting these to sound worse than they do. Mids are nice and forward with some decent bass. Treble seems to take a bit of a backseat to bass and mids (which is cool with me). I need to get 25  hours burn in on them before I say much more, but we're starting out in the right direction. Nice build and construction, and the wood is beautiful. These are also very comfortable to me and has a decent sound stage (noticed like three tiny holes punched out at the top of each wood cup, so these aren't totally isolating headphones, and may help give a bit wider of a soundstage than you would normally get from solid wood cups).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   I like the look a lot. Hopefully the sound pans out. How is the comfort?


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> i own one of their messenger bags.


 
   
  LOLLL
   
  Man, my mind is playing tricks on me right now.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> LOLLL
> 
> Man, my mind is playing tricks on me right now.


 

 you sure you're not on something real good??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i don't mean that musical one.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> you sure you're not on something real good???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wish I was was. Then I'd have a reasoning.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I wish I was was. Then I'd have a reasoning.


 

 How you get the thing for $5??? Worth a try if i can get it at that price, but it looks like a crappy $1 store toy. LoL


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> How you get the thing for $5??? Worth a try if i can get it at that price, but it looks like a crappy $1 store toy. LoL


 
  Marshalls. LOLL


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Marshalls. LOLL


 

 Crap, too the the one that i use to go to is out of business now, sooooo much better than stupid Ross. Marshalls is the sh!t. LoL


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Crap, too the the one that i use to go to is out of business now, sooooo much better than stupid Ross. Marshalls is the sh!t. LoL


 
  I completely forgot my Monoprices were here today. I compared them and I put the monoprices back in the box. LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I completely forgot my Monoprices were here today. I compared them and I put the monoprices back in the box. LOL


 

 hmmmmm the monoprice DJ headphones or the iem??? Cuz both are really great for their asking prices.  if they best any of the monoprices its worth a shot esp. for $5, damn and i said i was done with cheapo-fi. LoL


----------



## JiggaD369

The IEMs. Gonna give those away.
   
  Dare I say but I've never heard drums sound better in my life.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> The IEMs. Gonna give those away.
> 
> Dare I say but I've never heard drums sound better in my life.


 

 Pissssh forget about them stupid drums, lets get to the most important thang, HOW IS DAT BASS?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They might sound like the koss porta pros???


----------



## JiggaD369

The bass is amazing if you get a good contact with the ears. I'm thinking of finding a good sealing headphone and transplanting these drivers.


----------



## JiggaD369

OK so I basically spent the entire night staying up listening to this thing. I rediscovered new details that I never knew that they existed.
   
  I can honestly say this is the best purchase I've ever made (even above the Kramer). The sound on this thing is just rediculous. If I had to pay 10x the price of what I paid, I wouldn't hesitate. If you guys can find these anywhere, please pick up a pair.


----------



## sofastreamer

what are "these" called?


----------



## sofastreamer

what are "these" called?


----------



## JiggaD369

Incase Pivots.


----------



## waynes world

Ksc75 killers? If so, they are the next revolution lol!


----------



## JiggaD369

Quite possibly. I paid less than what I pay for a burger at whole foods.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Quite possibly. I paid less than what I pay for a burger at whole foods.


 
  Honestly...a set of HD800s is cheaper than a burger at Whole Foods. Whole Foods ain't cheap.


----------



## JiggaD369

A double bison burger is $7 at my WF. Wth do they put on yours? Lol


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> A double bison burger is $7 at my WF. Wth do they put on yours? Lol


 
  The same stuff AudioQuest puts in their cables.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO it's also the same yumminess monster puts in their HDMI cables, etc. 
   
  Jigga is a balla' shopping @ WFs, such a trendy thing of you to do. Just joking, actually went in there for the 1st time in my life like few months back and their prices are not too outrages, though it ain't cheap for sure. But my cheap @ss likes trader hoes more.


----------



## JiggaD369

No I font like snake oil.

A WF burger for $7 is a steal. I live nyc metro. Can't even buy a burger king meal for less than $10.


----------



## JiggaD369

No I font like snake oil.

A WF burger for $7 is a steal. I live nyc metro. Can't even buy a burger king meal for less than $10.


----------



## hapasam

I cracked under the pressure. I bought 20 packs of real ramen, a couple jars of jam, a S500 and a CKN50 on rakuten which will ship in a couple of weeks lol. Best of all, I didn't spend a single penny aside from the shipping because I had 15000 miles that I converted into 15000 rakuten points.

  hhhhhnnnnggggg cannot wait!


----------



## ericp10

I don't even know what this thread is about anymore. Dsnuts, please take control over your thread again. lol


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about anymore. Dsnuts, please take control over your thread again. lol


 
  LOL It has always been like that - few pages about new stuff and impressions and the rest just friendly chit chat. The worst part is that very few new discoveries or impressions end up in the first post nowadays and you should read everything just to find what has been going on lately with the discoveries. I think this thread is more of a General discussions thread for seasoned head-fiers coz if a new member opens it he'll be completely lost - the 1st post needs some serious work and updating. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I agree it is all over the place. But hey it is kinda fun that way. I posted a link of some early impressions of stuff on the first page. There is so many that we discussed on this thread that it is hard to focus on just one. I will work on it a bit more.


----------



## Dsnuts

A little set back. I didn't realize I was purchasing my CKN70s from some 3rd party vendor on Amazon Japan. Now Amazon has them in and can ship them to me for a cheaper price to boot. So now I am in the process of cancelling the first order because those guys seem to not have them in stock.
   
  This is what I get for not waiting till Amazon has them in stock.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Hey that's my link!!
> Found it earlier and posted it on the deals thread, LOL!!!
> Where's my beer


 
   
  I also posted it in the deals thread. *Oops!*
   
  Beer forthcoming!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





hapasam said:


> I cracked under the pressure. I bought 20 packs of real ramen, a couple jars of jam, a S500 and a CKN50 on rakuten which will ship in a couple of weeks lol. Best of all, I didn't spend a single penny aside from the shipping because I had 15000 miles that I converted into 15000 rakuten points.
> 
> hhhhhnnnnggggg cannot wait!


 
  YUMMMS, man that is a bunch of random @ss stuff ever for EMS from Jpn. LoL But i thought "hhhhhhhnnnngggg" is a Korean phrase not Jpnese last time i consulted my Asian dictionary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about anymore. Dsnuts, please take control over your thread again. lol


 
  How can you not love Food-Fi, mad disappoint??? All this talk of burgers/ ramen gots me hungry!
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I also posted it in the deals thread. *Oops!*
> 
> Beer forthcoming!


 
  Hey who is this hipster and what did you do with our WAYNE??? The world is not big enough for 2 WAYNES!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey who is this hipster and what did you do with our WAYNE??? The world is not big enough for 2 WAYNES!


 
   
  OMG... What's going on????


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> OMG... What's going on????


 

 ^ My thoughts exactly IMPOSTER!!!


----------



## Omnom

Alright, 
 well I know this is a bit off topic,
 But I have run into some more financial trouble and I may have to end up selling the somics that havent actually even arrived yet!
 Actually I dont even know if they were sent... haha!

 But anyways, I just would like to know if anyone would be even slightly interested in purchasing them?

 They are the EFI-82 MT's 
 Keep in mind I do live in New Zealand.

 For some reason I cannot make a classified, so i will have to leave it through to PM's
 Thanks


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just pulled the trigger on the CKN70s. I can't wait to get me some carbon nanotube action. They should arrive at Tenso on the 18th or 19th.


----------



## kahaluu

Fantastic, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ My thoughts exactly IMPOSTER!!! :confused_face_2:




Two personalities was simply not enough for sfwalcer and WAYNENUMM I guess!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Two personalities was simply not enough for sfwalcer and WAYNENUMM I guess!


 

 ^ Hey you know 3s always have the most fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get your minds outta the gutter!!!


----------



## kova4a

So, I spoke with my friend in Japan and he auditioned the new CKN70 in Tokyo today and compared it to the sony and new jvc models and he liked it more. He couldn't give me detailed impressions as he's not into describing sound and that glossary but he was a trumpet player for years, so he supposedly knows good and accurate sound. He wasn't impressed with the cable though.


----------



## Kamakahah

I've had my finger on the trigger for the past two days. Looking at the cheapest method to get them to California: amazon japan + Tensu, Rakuten, or the marked up ebay ones. Still up in the air. In the meantime ill just wait for people to start giving their impressions.


----------



## kova4a

Well, he did audition my entire inventory a month ago and he still claims that the ckn70 is the one best iems he's heard up to date.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I agree it is all over the place. But hey it is kinda fun that way. I posted a link of some early impressions of stuff on the first page. There is so many that we discussed on this thread that it is hard to focus on just one. I will work on it a bit more.


 
   
  Oh No, you don't kid me !   ...I know that this thread is your recruitment ground for talent hypes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...I'll survive the latest Jiggi'swot hype just as I did the previous Cash'somia and countless before that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now I just have to work on the grandmaster hyper of them all !!!   ...got to find an effective defence mechanism !  .... he merely mentions the ckn70 and I've ordered them in the blink of an eye.
  sheesh, I'm really vulnerable !


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> So, I spoke with my friend in Japan and he auditioned the new CKN70 in Tokyo today and compared it to the sony and new jvc models and he liked it more. He couldn't give me detailed impressions as he's not into describing sound and that glossary but he was a trumpet player for years, so he supposedly knows good and accurate sound. He wasn't impressed with the cable though.


 
  Well, I can believe your friend without knowing him because I've have the CKN50, and it's one of the best sounding universal IEMs I've heard in a while. This has nothing to do with more bass or more treble or anything like that. It's just a nice sounding IEM with more of a balanced sound than anything. It has just enough bass and highs, but the mids are beautiful. 
   
  Yet, the cable drives me crazy on the CKN50, so unfortunately I think your friend is right about the CKN70's cable, and that will probably stop me from buying the CKN70 anytime in the near future. I think I'm going to be satisfied with the CKN50, and now I'm an official owner of the CKS1000 (which is growing on me fast).


----------



## kova4a

Well, actually the only comment he made on the cable was that it was exactly like that of some of his older ATH iems and he was worried about its durability in the long run. On another note, he was really impressed with its sound and judging by his lack of enthusiasm after he auditioned the jvcs it seems that for him the ckn70 is better or at least better in accordance to his sound preferences than the fxzs. Obviously for him it's a big improvement over the fxd80 which he didn't like.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, actually the only comment he made on the cable was that it was exactly like that of some of his older ATH iems and he was worried about its durability in the long run. On another note, he was really impressed with its sound and judging by his lack of enthusiasm after he auditioned the jvcs it seems that for him the ckn70 is better or at least better in accordance to his sound preferences than the fxzs. Obviously for him it's a big improvement over the fxd80 which he didn't like.


 
   
  If the cable is the same that's on the CKN50, it's very unruly with a mind of its own. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna guess the cable will be more like the CKM earphones or the CKS earphones more so. I doubt it will be the same cable they have on the CKN50. That would a crime.
   
  I was comparing prices from Tenso and Amazon Japan to ebay and to be honest there is not much difference. You can get the CKN70 from ebay for around $100 shipped. Using Tenso will cost somewhere around $90.  I think the benefit of using Tenso is more for multiple items or buying a more expensive item. I noticed earphones under $100 there is not too much difference.
   
  In any case I am gonna predict the CKN70 to be a special earphone. Something that punches way above the cost in sound.
   
  @ericp  The exact same happened to me with the CKS1000. It will sneek up on you and all of a sudden your enjoying that warm smooth deep mid section, sparkly dynamic treble and that deep bass..I listen to my CKS1000 more than any other earphone as of late actually..


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am gonna guess the cable will be more like the CKM earphones or the CKS earphones more so. I doubt it will be the same cable they have on the CKN50. That would a crime.


 
  Well, he actually said the cable is pretty much the same as on his old CKM77, which I don't think has that bad durability but it does like to tangle and to look curly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha that is actually good news. As the CKM77 cord is the same as all the other CKM and CKS earphones. The cords are microphonic prone but durable and sturdy enough. I have not had one AT earphone to date have issues with the cords so this is certainly not bad news. I will take it. I think the sound will make us forget the cord shortfalls.


----------



## kova4a

Well, he was actually worried because his ckm77 has developed same cable issues and the audio is occasionally cutting out but he's had it at least for a couple of years and isn't particularly careful with it, so I wouldn't worry about durability but I don't particularly like that cable, especially in comparison to all the awesome vsonic cables


----------



## kahaluu

Audio Technica should provide better cable. It's a shame, because the CKN50's sound terrific. I purchased the CKN70's due to the SQ of the the 50's. Hopefully, the cable will be better on the 70's. Let us all pray!


----------



## Kamakahah

Anyone know if the ckn70 will be released in north america? If so, does anyone happen to know an approximate date for that?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am gonna guess the cable will be more like the CKM earphones or the CKS earphones more so. I doubt it will be the same cable they have on the CKN50. That would a crime.
> 
> I was comparing prices from Tenso and Amazon Japan to ebay and to be honest there is not much difference. You can get the CKN70 from ebay for around $100 shipped. Using Tenso will cost somewhere around $90.  I think the benefit of using Tenso is more for multiple items or buying a more expensive item. I noticed earphones under $100 there is not too much difference.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dsnuts, I have been meaning to ask you if your CKS1000's cable has a weird chemical-like rubber-factory smell to it, or is it just mine? lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Now that I smell it. It does have a factory rubbery smell to it. I know your into your iems ericp but never did I imagine just how much of a connoisseur you was..
   
  Smelling iems? Hmm. We can start a new smelling discovery thread. That is taking audiophilism to a new level. Iem smelling could be the next big thing!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Now that I smell it. It does have a factory rubbery smell to it. I know your into your iems ericp but never did I imagine just how much of a connoisseur you was..
> 
> Smelling iems? Hmm. We can start a new smelling discovery thread. That is taking audiophilism to a new level. Iem smelling could be the next big thing!


 
   

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/18/100x100px-LS-18f75078_miles-davis1.jpg[/img] 
 
 ericp10
 Sits up all night comparing/ smelling IEMs.





   
   
  ^ FIXED!!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/18/100x100px-LS-18f75078_miles-davis1.jpg[/img]
> 
> ericp10
> Sits up all night comparing/ smelling IEMs.
> ...


 
  LOL!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. Now that I smell it. It does have a factory rubbery smell to it. I know your into your iems ericp but never did I imagine just how much of a connoisseur you was..
> 
> Smelling iems? Hmm. We can start a new smelling discovery thread. That is taking audiophilism to a new level. Iem smelling could be the next big thing!


 
   
   
  LOL... at you guys. Oh boy! No, I just fell asleep with them on the other night, and the smell of the rubber kept waking me up  and ...  Wait a minute! I can see it won't do me any good trying to explain, so I'll stop right there. lol ....


----------



## JiggaD369

So after spending the weekend with the Incase's, I decided I'll throw a short review out there for you guys.
   
  I'm no audiophile but I know what sounds good and what doesn't. So judge this however you want. Take it with a grain of salt, baking soda, or pop rocks..whatever floats your boat.
   
  I was strolling through a Marshall's on Friday with the girlfriend and these were just sitting there all b y themselves. I was like..what the heck. I hooked them up to the Rezound and the sound was decent to say the least. These had no box so no rpice or anything. Went up to checkout and they gave it to me for $5. Yeah, you read that right.
   
  Anyways, feeding them through the Hifidiyme Sabre DAC, these get loud enough.
   
*Aesthetics*: Has a subtle silky feel to it. Very modern yet retro. I plan on extracting these drivers and fitting them in a nice pair of headphones when I get a chance. But they look decent.
   
*Sound*: I'm still in awe. The sound is just beautiful. I've never heard the drum sound better in my life. Soundstage makes me want to cry. Everything sounds so well placed and detailed, it's crazy. I don't want to say too much. I just wish my quest for a pair of IEMs end with this same exact sound in a IEM form.  
   
*Price*: No comment.
   
*Conclusion*: Please order one up for yourself. You have to hear these!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> So after spending the weekend with the Incase's, I decided I'll throw a short review out there for you guys.
> 
> I'm no audiophile but I know what sounds good and what doesn't. So judge this however you want. Take it with a grain of salt, baking soda, or pop rocks..whatever floats your boat.
> 
> ...


 
  Are they as nice as your Sextetts?

 If so...I think I'll be purchasing one this evening.


----------



## JiggaD369

Different phones but I haven't picked up the Sextetts since Friday.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Different phones but I haven't picked up the Sextetts since Friday.


 
  Mind giving them another shot right quick and posting some brief comparisons.

 I know that I found myself largely over/underrating headphones when I don't consistently A/B them with other ones.
   
  Not trying to knock your findings by any stretch; I'll probably order one in the coming days (after the iSK IEMs, DBI Pro 700, Beyerdynamic earpads for a special project I'm working on, and Bravo Ocean. Wow...I'm addicted.)


----------



## JiggaD369

The Sextetts are more 3-D and the soundstage is a little different. BUt the PIvot's are more musical IMO.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> The Sextetts are more 3-D and the soundstage is a little different. BUt the PIvot's are more musical IMO.


 
  Consider me hyped!

 I'm going to be getting a $5 Amazon card from a search engine I use here in about a week, so I'll probably order them in about a week or so! What an awesome deal!
   
  I would have bought them today, but I saw that there was only *one* DBI Pro-700 left on eBay, and I just couldn't let that slide.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Consider me hyped!
> 
> I'm going to be getting a $5 Amazon card from a search engine I use here in about a week, so I'll probably order them in about a week or so! What an awesome deal!
> 
> I would have bought them today, but I saw that there was only *one* DBI Pro-700 left on eBay, and I just couldn't let that slide.


 
  Hopefully you like them!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hopefully you like them!


 
  If they blow away the 8320s, odds are I will. No worries.
   
  Were they on clearance for $5, or is that their normal price at Marshall's?


----------



## JiggaD369

Blow is a understatement.
   
  I'm not sure because it had no tag. Even if they are not on clearance, it shouldn't be more than $10 since Amazon has it for $20.


----------



## Death3man

Heya,
 im new to this head-fi forum, and im on the hunt for some new headphones,
 Im not sure on my budget as of yet, but if i feel its worth it, ill buy it!
   
  Also any suggestion on amps?
 I'm just beginning to enter the hi-fi world!

 Thank you,


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Heya,
> im new to this head-fi forum, and im on the hunt for some new headphones,
> Im not sure on my budget as of yet, but if i feel its worth it, ill buy it!
> 
> ...


 

 headphones or iems??? cuz there is a diff, if headphones on-ear or over ears, for portable or home use???


----------



## Death3man

Heya,

 To be totally honest with you, I really have no clue, 
 I was recommended this thread through a friend who had told me that you found budget headphones that sound 100x better than they actually cost!
  So I thought I'd sign up,
  Anyway,
  I wouldn't mind some headphones and IEMs, haha
 Perhaps over ear, and both home and portable use.
  Would love to have the cabability to do both.

 Thank you,


----------



## waynes world

Welcome Death3man! And sorry for your wallet!


----------



## Death3man

Heya,
   
  Its quite exciting entering this new musical world!
 I do enjoy my music, so this will be a great journey!
  Haha, lets hope my wallet won't be spending an awful lot, but enough so that a good investment is made 

 Thank you,


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Heya,
> 
> To be totally honest with you, I really have no clue,
> *I was recommended this thread through a friend who had told me that you found budget headphones that sound 100x better than they actually cost!*
> ...


 

 Welp, the JVC S500s are crazy nice for around $60 shipped from Jpn, but they are on-ears closed back headphones, ideal for portable on the go use. Huge thread on them here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread
   
  For iems that punch wayyy over their price point with a lot of refinement, the new ATH CKN lineup seems really promising.  People have already given extremely positive impressions on the ATH CKN-50 on this thread. They go for like ~$70 on ebay shipped from Jpn. But it's older brother the CKN-70 that has just been released seems to be what you and many here want. For ~$100 shipped from Jpn a must get it seems. I have not hear any of these ATHs yet, so.........just re-stating what others have said.
   
  Also if you want some crazy nice ATH headphones, the newly released on-ears ATH ES700 and WS99s over ears are a great read up on as well.
   
  If you want super bang for the buck, the sony MH1Cs that went for $21 is great but the cable is utter crap and now it's sold for a lot more due to supply and demand. A.K.A :The head-fi effect.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret
   
*"100X"* LMAO have you been speaking/ PMing Ds of late??? Seems about right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  edit: breath sf breath!!! If i were you i would go for some ATH stuff, cuz this year they can't do any wrong in all their releases, but it's a bit more $$$ due to it being recently just released. 2013 is the year of ATH so you better recognize. LoL


----------



## Spider fan

Been listening to Jennifer Warnes Famous Blue Raincoat for hours on repeat on my Somics with 840 pads while shopping for a new Dac. Sonic Bliss. Her vocals are so amazing. Ended up ordering a HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC, Now I need an amp to pair it up with. The C&C BH perhaps?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Heya,
> 
> To be totally honest with you, I really have no clue,
> I was recommended this thread through a friend who had told me that you found budget headphones that sound 100x better than they actually cost!
> ...


 
  When I first registered on this forum I had no idea what was about to happen to my wallet. Soon, you'll understand. Once you buy your first pair of phones, it's game over man.


----------



## Kamakahah

7s cameron said:


> When I first registered on this forum I had no idea what was about to happen to my wallet. Soon, you'll understand. Once you buy your first pair of phones, it's game over man.




This is unfortunately the truth. I think our addiction could rival a drug addicts. Always looking for the next new sound.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

jiggad369 said:


> So after spending the weekend with the Incase's, I decided I'll throw a short review out there for you guys.
> 
> I'm no audiophile but I know what sounds good and what doesn't. So judge this however you want. Take it with a grain of salt, baking soda, or pop rocks..whatever floats your boat.
> 
> ...




I doubt they will sound anything like they used to when put in a normal circumaural headphone shell though...


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I doubt they will sound anything like they used to when put in a normal circumaural headphone shell though...


 
   
  I was suspecting that. It's just that the top band is not comfortable on my head. HOwever, it seems like INcase used the same driver for all three of their OTE headphones.


----------



## ericp10

Holy smokes and gee whiz! Dsnuts and DannyBai were right. The CKS1000 is beginning to open up and the bass and highs are there as expected (and nice), but there is something magical about how the mids are presented. Full and headphone-like. All those chambers the CKS1000 possess are no joke. And it's funny, but I remember some members talking the TF10 make you look like have Frankenstein bolts coming out of your ears, but those UEs have nothing the CKS1000. lol .. Yet, you get so immersed in the sound that you don't care how you look.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> So after spending the weekend with the Incase's, I decided I'll throw a short review out there for you guys.
> 
> I'm no audiophile but I know what sounds good and what doesn't. So judge this however you want. Take it with a grain of salt, baking soda, or pop rocks..whatever floats your boat.
> 
> ...


 
  I wonder how similar these are to the JVC HAS160B FLATS, available on Amazon for $11.99.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JRYLG4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
   
  I came across these the other day at a local Head-Fi Meetup. Everyone there seemed to have the same reaction.
   
  Put them and start the music... "Shock and Awe"!  Take them off.... Look at them in disbelief.... And then put them back on!


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I wonder how similar these are to the JVC HAS160B FLATS, available on Amazon for $11.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004JRYLG4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've had the Flats. They don't even compare.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I've had the Flats. They don't even compare.


 
  Better?  I will definitely have to look into these!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Holy smokes and gee whiz! Dsnuts and DannyBai were right. The CKS1000 is beginning to open up and the bass and highs are there as expected (and nice), but there is something magical about how the mids are presented. Full and headphone-like. All those chambers the CKS1000 possess are no joke. And it's funny, but I remember some members talking the TF10 make you look like have Frankenstein bolts coming out of your ears, but those UEs have nothing the CKS1000. lol .. Yet, you get so immersed in the sound that you don't care how you look.


 

 Well that didn't take long. Glad you are starting to hear them. I think they need around a 100 hours of burn in for them to show their true colors. Maybe a bit longer to get all of it loose, but very enjoyable earphones. Love the mids on these. I would keep them on the burn. The drivers actually seem to mature over the burn in period. The sound becomes more refined with more time it seems. I remember reading a guy that chimed in on the CKS1000 thread saying how he felt the CKS1000 was actually the better earphone over the CKM1000 and the CKW1000.  Both being much more expensive than these. So it goes to show you how AT this year is not messing around.
   
  Just so you know ericp. The WS99 has very similar sound characteristics to the CKS1000..The CKS1000 actually has the more mature audiophile tilt to the sound qualities while the WS99 has more of a funner tilt to them being that they actually have the bigger bass over the CKS1000. Otherwise the smooth deep finely balanced sound is on both phones.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well that didn't take long. Glad you are starting to hear them. I think they need around a 100 hours of burn in for them to show their true colors. Maybe a bit longer to get all of it loose, but very enjoyable earphones. Love the mids on these. I would keep them on the burn. The drivers actually seem to mature over the burn in period. The sound becomes more refined with more time it seems. I remember reading a guy that chimed in on the CKS1000 thread saying how he felt the CKS1000 was actually the better earphone over the CKM1000 and the CKW1000.  Both being much more expensive than these. So it goes to show you how AT this year is not messing around.
> 
> *Just so you know ericp. The WS99 has very similar sound characteristics to the CKS1000..The CKS1000 actually has the more mature audiophile tilt to the sound qualities while the WS99 has more of a funner tilt to them being that they actually have the bigger bass over the CKS1000. Otherwise the smooth deep finely balanced sound is on both phones.*


 
   
  Ain't that the truth, really looking forward to hearing the WS99.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well that didn't take long. Glad you are starting to hear them. I think they need around a 100 hours of burn in for them to show their true colors. Maybe a bit longer to get all of it loose, but very enjoyable earphones. Love the mids on these. I would keep them on the burn. The drivers actually seem to mature over the burn in period. The sound becomes more refined with more time it seems. I remember reading a guy that chimed in on the CKS1000 thread saying how he felt the CKS1000 was actually the better earphone over the CKM1000 and the CKW1000.  Both being much more expensive than these. So it goes to show you how AT this year is not messing around.
> 
> *Just so you know ericp. The WS99 has very similar sound characteristics to the CKS1000..The CKS1000 actually has the more mature audiophile tilt to the sound qualities while the WS99 has more of a funner tilt to them being that they actually have the bigger bass over the CKS1000. Otherwise the smooth deep finely balanced sound is on both phones.*


 
   
   
  Thanks for the suggestions and insights bro.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I've had the Flats. They don't even compare.


 
   
  Yeah, the flats are okay, but they lack detail and resolution (at least when comparing to my ksc75's).


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Holy smokes and gee whiz! Dsnuts and DannyBai were right. The CKS1000 is beginning to open up and the bass and highs are there as expected (and nice), but there is something magical about how the mids are presented. Full and headphone-like. All those chambers the CKS1000 possess are no joke. And it's funny, but I remember some members talking the TF10 make you look like have Frankenstein bolts coming out of your ears, but those UEs have nothing the CKS1000. lol .. Yet, you get so immersed in the sound that you don't care how you look.


 
  I only listened to them for a week ericp and I can still remember how seductive that midrange was.  I've been close to buying a pair since but I am holding back for other purchases or just stop spending on gear in general.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I only listened to them for a week ericp and I can still remember how seductive that midrange was.  I've been close to buying a pair since but I am holding back for other purchases or just stop spending on gear in general.


 
  I understand DannyBai. I really want a couple more items, then I hope to quit for awhile.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I only listened to them for a week ericp and I can still remember how seductive that midrange was.  I've been close to buying a pair since but I am holding back for other purchases *or just stop spending on gear in general.*


 
   
  Good luck with that Danny!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I understand DannyBai. I really want a couple more items, then I hope to quit for awhile.


 
  It's always a couple more, then a couple more after that and so on.  This site sucks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Good luck with that Danny!


 
  I know right.  Looks like your wallet has been emptying quite a bit lately too.  At least we've been enjoying some of the same gear.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I know right.  Looks like your wallet has been emptying quite a bit lately too.  At least we've been enjoying some of the same gear.


 
   
  Indeed! At least the ad900x's are *very* satisfying - they hopefully will stop my bleeding for a while at least... that is until DS comes up with the _next_ best thing lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Good luck with that Danny!


 
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> It's always a couple more, then a couple more after that and so on.  This site sucks.


 
  Give or take this is how i imagine Danny's place looks like.

   
  I think i see a glowing light...................


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Give or take this is how i imagine Danny's place looks like.
> 
> 
> I think i see a glowing light...................


 
   
   
  LOL. I'd be in pretty dire straights if it wasn't for this BEAUTIFUL little corner of Head-Fi:
   
   http://www.head-fi.org/f/6550/headphones-for-sale-trade


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Indeed! At least the ad900x's are *very* satisfying - they hopefully will stop my bleeding for a while at least... that is until DS comes up with the _next_ best thing lol!


 

 Well the next best thing is sometimes just discovering to just enjoy the gears we all have. Sometimes I think we need to pause and just realize how awesome the stuff we all own sound and just enjoy them..I noticed some guys are frantically selling stuff just to get the next best thing and that is fine but why even buy a phone in the first place if we don't even enjoy the ones we own.. 
   
  Once I get my CKN70s and my Meridian Explorer I am gonna be done for a while myself..It will be interesting to see what is next in deed but for now I listen to my stuff on a rotation and love all of em for what they are.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Give or take this is how i imagine Danny's place looks like.
> 
> 
> I think i see a glowing light...................


 
  I wish sf, I wish.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Once I get my CKN70s and my Meridian Explorer *I am gonna be done for a while myself*..It will be interesting to see what is next in deed but for now I listen to my stuff on a rotation and love all of em for what they are.


 
   
   
  Don't lie to yourself, Nutman! You know the ASG-2 is coming soon...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it never ends with the newness.. I am however very happy with the stuff I have. The new AT stuff all of them are outstanding in every way. I don't think I have been this happy with a set of headphones and earphones ever. I am sure there will be new stuff that will tempt but my current situation is one that I have to be careful about. I will get into that a bit later on this month but for now it is all about how excellent everything I have sounds to me. I feel blessed that I own so many phones that all excel in one way or another to my ears..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the next best thing is sometimes just discovering to just enjoy the gears we all have. Sometimes I think we need to pause and just realize how awesome the stuff we all own sound and just enjoy them..I noticed some guys are frantically selling stuff just to get the next best thing and that is fine but why even buy a phone in the first place if we don't even enjoy the ones we own..
> 
> Once I get my CKN70s and my Meridian Explorer I am gonna be done for a while myself..It will be interesting to see what is next in deed but for now I listen to my stuff on a rotation and love all of em for what they are.


 
   
  Me too. I listen to everything have except for the real cheap stuff (and more expensive IEMs like the GR07, RE262 and XBA-4). everything else gets a lot of time. Now the V6 and CKS1000 will get most of that time (until the AS-2/ASG-2 rolls in). I bought a nice sounding $80 Tribeca wood headphone, but I'm really not trying to get into headphones too much. So it will be awhile before I purchase another one.


----------



## Alberto01

How do the CKS1000 compare to the FXZ200?
   
  For what genres is one better over the other one?


----------



## Mackem

Can't find genuine FX3X's to be shipped to the UK anywhere. Any alternative bass earbuds?


----------



## mochill

Sony xb90


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the next best thing is sometimes just discovering to just enjoy the gears we all have. Sometimes I think we need to pause and just realize how awesome the stuff we all own sound and just enjoy them..I noticed some guys are frantically selling stuff just to get the next best thing and that is fine but why even buy a phone in the first place if we don't even enjoy the ones we own..
> 
> Once I get my CKN70s and my Meridian Explorer I am gonna be done for a while myself..It will be interesting to see what is next in deed but for now I listen to my stuff on a rotation and love all of em for what they are.


 
   
  I've been guilty of this lol. I think it's time that I stop and take a break too. Been on HF too long and bought too many things, always trying to check out the newest hit. But honestly pretty much everything I bought has been excellent and a keeper. I might get just one more IEM that I find special (maybe the CKN70s) to complement my XBA-30s, and then just sit back and enjoy my music.


----------



## Carlsan

Tenso is asking people  for proof of id. After submitting they enter you into a drawing for free shipping and no fees. Don't know how I feel about this.
  I emailed them to ask what, exactly, do they need.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Please Submit Proof of Identity  From 1st April 2013, due to new Japanese legislation, forwarding companies
> such as Tenso.com will be required by law to verify the identity of their users.
> 
> To help ease in this new system, we are giving away
> ...


----------



## dida2012

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Tenso is asking people  for proof of id. After submitting they enter you into a drawing for free shipping and no fees. Don't know how I feel about this.
> I emailed them to ask what, exactly, do they need.


 
   
  Maybe a copy/photo of Id? keep us posted, thanks.


----------



## hydroninja

just got the jvc hafx40 , i actually havent heard much silibance or brightness after 20 hours of burn in , though i am coming off of a triple fi 10  Any good burn in suggestions? right now im doing 70% volume with a dubstep playlist. might try and recable these to replace the triple fi 10s when they eventually die, i think recabling a $20 iem is slightly insane but its worth a shot


----------



## JiggaD369

So I'm thinking about ordering CKN70, XBA-30, and MH1C from amazon.jp.
   
  Hopefully one of them fits my bill and I can end my quest. lol.
   
  Anything else I should order?


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> So I'm thinking about ordering CKN70, XBA-30, and MH1C from amazon.jp.
> 
> Hopefully one of them fits my bill and I can end my quest. lol.
> 
> Anything else I should order?


 
   
  Nice selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Though if you're gonna get the XBA-30s, I wouldn't get the MH1C. The 30s are basically an improved version of them. I would look at another IEM, like the AT CKS99 or JVC FXZ100.


----------



## quisxx

I just took a pic of a piece of mail a few days ago and sent it in.  I havent gotten a message saying it didn't qualify so....?????


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> So I'm thinking about ordering CKN70, XBA-30, and MH1C from amazon.jp.
> 
> Hopefully one of them fits my bill and I can end my quest. lol.
> 
> Anything else I should order?


 

 ohoh while you're at it order the JVC FXZ200 and the ATH ES700, AD900X as well as the WS99, cuz you know you want them. Then your quest can truly end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Yeah i 2nd the XBA30s and not the MH1Cs since lots of people say the older XBA3s are a more refined version of the MH1Cs. so.....


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ohoh while you're at it order the JVC FXZ200 and the ATH ES700, AD900X as well as the WS99, cuz you know you want them. Then your quest can truly end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Stop molesting my wallet man!
   
  My quest for full size has ended with my $5 Pivots. 
   
  As for the IEM quest, it's on going.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Stop molesting my wallet man!
> 
> *My quest for full size has ended with my $5 Pivots. *
> 
> As for the IEM quest, it's on going.


 
  LMAO, you meant to say micro size headphones. Man treat yourself better, spend a ton of iem but using just those cheapo incase thingies. LoL Such a sad divide.


----------



## ericp10

The CKN50 makes this song soooo sweet! lol
   
   
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=Nh7UgAprdpM


----------



## marlonmarabe

ckn70 ordered from amazon japan


----------



## Kamakahah

Still waiting on at least one ckn70 review. My Visa is itching to be used.


----------



## Death3man

Heya,

 yes well hopefully the headphones/IEMs i purchase won't be ones that I will think of upgrading, and that they will satisfy me for a long long time, or until they break.
  I still do not know which to go for.
 I haven't a clue as to what to look for, haha

 Thanks,


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the next best thing is sometimes just discovering to just enjoy the gears we all have. Sometimes I think we need to pause and just realize how awesome the stuff we all own sound and just enjoy them..I noticed some guys are frantically selling stuff just to get the next best thing and that is fine but why even buy a phone in the first place if we don't even enjoy the ones we own..
> 
> *Once I get my CKN70s and my Meridian Explorer I am gonna be done for a while myself*..It will be interesting to see what is next in deed but for now I listen to my stuff on a rotation and love all of em for what they are.


 
   
  Strange that we all think alike ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...when I ordered that CKN70 thru Tenso, I was thinking that's it, I'll delete my account at Head Fi after that and be really happy with everything I have.
   
  But then the evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 side of me whispered that I just have to report back on here and pass on the poison my impression of them CKN70 to all the good folks here.
   
  And that's when I'll stumbled into another thread pit full of gears that I'll have to buy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's a nasty and vicious cycle !


----------



## Kamakahah

ghostfit said:


> Strange that we all think alike ! :wink_face:    ...when I ordered that CKN70 thru Tenso, I was thinking that's it, I'll delete my account at Head Fi after that and be really happy with everything I have.
> 
> But then the evil :devil_face:  side of me whispered that I just have to report back on here and pass on the poison my impression of them CKN70 to all the good folks here.
> 
> ...




So do you have the ckn70s yet? Im still waiting on reviews to buy


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya it never ends with the newness.. I am however very happy with the stuff I have. The new AT stuff all of them are outstanding in every way. I don't think I have been this happy with a set of headphones and earphones ever. I am sure there will be new stuff that will tempt but my current situation is one that I have to be careful about. I will get into that a bit later on this month but for now it is all about how excellent everything I have sounds to me. I feel blessed that I own so many phones that all excel in one way or another to my ears..


 
   
  Hope it's nothing too serious, Bro.
   
  Anyway, too many gears thread ain't too good or healthy, we should have a "Discovery thread" for new music, sources to listen to with our gears !     ...I've always looked forward to all those links provided by head'fi members, some made me go "Woah!" and other made me "hmmm?" but everyone of them tells me a little about the preferences of the person who puts them up and in a way it made us closer.
   
  Take care and God Bless.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Tenso is asking people  for proof of id. After submitting they enter you into a drawing for free shipping and no fees. Don't know how I feel about this.
> I emailed them to ask what, exactly, do they need.


 
   
  They're asking for proof of ID containing name, date of birth and residential address, I took a photo of my ID card (passport will work too), blank out the info they didn't asked for (eg: ID number, bar codes, thumb print) and sent to them via jpeg file, it was approved and I got a free service fee coupon.
   
  Just as well, it was a nice discount from Tenso on my combined shipment of ATH WS99, CKN70 and CKN50.
   
  Guys who use Tenso should get it done ASAP (before April) as it is a legistrative requirement in Japan (To beat illegal money laundering I guess)   ...get it done before the remove the lucky draw coupons !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> So do you have the ckn70s yet? Im still waiting on reviews to buy


 
   
  Not yet, they should arrive this weekend or early next week.
   
  What do you currently have that I might compare them to ?


----------



## Kamakahah

ghostfit said:


> Not yet, they should arrive this weekend or early next week.
> 
> What do you currently have that I might compare them to ?




Nothing good in the IEM department, just some budget buds: JVC HA FX1X, and monoprice 9927. Looking for my best bang for the buck 100$ and under. These look and hopefully sound like what im after.


----------



## Kamakahah

ghostfit said:


> Not yet, they should arrive this weekend or early next week.
> 
> What do you currently have that I might compare them to ?




Nothing good in the IEM department, just some budget buds: JVC HA FX1X, and monoprice 9927. Looking for my best bang for the buck 100$ and under. These look and hopefully sound like what im after.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO, you meant to say micro size headphonnes. Man treat yourself better, spend a ton of iem but using just those cheapo incase thingies. LoL Such a sad divide.


 
   
  Ey! Stop hating on my Pivots! Still better than any "FULLLLL SIZE" you have!


----------



## Kamakahah

jiggad369 said:


> Ey! Stop hating on my Pivots! Still better than any "FULLLLL SIZE" you have!




Thats some big talk. The taunt might actually make me try to find a cheap pair and see if its. true.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> They're asking for proof of ID containing name, date of birth and residential address, I took a photo of my ID card (passport will work too), blank out the info they didn't asked for (eg: ID number, bar codes, thumb print) and sent to them via jpeg file, it was approved and I got a free service fee coupon.
> 
> Just as well, it was a nice discount from Tenso on my combined shipment of ATH WS99, CKN70 and CKN50.
> 
> Guys who use Tenso should get it done ASAP (before April) as it is a legistrative requirement in Japan (To beat illegal money laundering I guess)   ...get it done before the remove the lucky draw coupons !


 
   
   
  Tenso sent me an email stating that a drivers licence would work as well, as long as my address was on my licence.
   
  I'll send them a copy of my licence but blank out some or all of my lic number. 
   
   
   


> Hi,
> 
> This is the Tenso.com Support Team.
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Tenso sent me an email stating that a drivers licence would work as well, as long as my address was on my licence.
> 
> I'll send them a copy of my licence but blank out some or all of my lic number.


 
  Hmmm? I haven't received any type of email from Tenso. Then again, I have my stuff sent to a law school. I'll look again, but I don't remember Tenso ever asking me for this information.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Hmmm? I haven't received any type of email from Tenso. Then again, I have my stuff sent to a law school. I'll look again, but I don't remember Tenso ever asking me for this information.


 
  When you check your pending items the window will automatically pop up and if you just closed it without reading like I did, then you probably missed it. xD
   
  I received an email from Tenso today saying they shipped out my CKN70s. Let's see if these are as good as I think they're going to be.


----------



## VIrak

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Can't find genuine FX3X's to be shipped to the UK anywhere. Any alternative bass earbuds?


 
   
  I got a pair of the FX3X' from the seller pandjshop on eBay a couple of days ago. As far as I can tell, they're the real deal. Build quality, looks, packaging, sound signature, burn-in changes, everything matches. The service was excellent as well.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Hmmm? I haven't received any type of email from Tenso. Then again, I have my stuff sent to a law school. I'll look again, but I don't remember Tenso ever asking me for this information.


 
   
  I had emailed customer support when I went to pay for my last Tenso transaction, CKN70's. A pop-up appeared asking for ID info as laws in Japan were changing.
Customer support emailed me back.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, next to the ASG-1.2, the CKS1000 may be the king of the natural-sounding drums and percussion inside of a universal IEM. I'm highly impressed. All those sound chambers the sound is traveling through is paying off immensely!


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed. To answer your question Alberto about what genres both does. They both are very versatile sounding earphones the presentation of the FXZ200 does have a sub woofer involved but with much burn in has the best quality bass I have heard in an iem. The CKS1000 does not lack in this department but the strength of the CKS1000 is their mids and the overall smooth warm presentation that is very engaging.
   
  The FXZ200 requires more power than the CKS1000 so you have to take that into consideration..I would do bass heavy genres more so on the FXZ200 and more vocals and instruments on the CKS1000.  Both sounds excellent enough on all genres of music but the strength of the earphones does certain genres better over the other. Both can do all genres of music. One excels more in the bass department being the FXZ200 and the other in the overall presentation being a nice high end smooth and warm sounding which is the CKS1000.
   
  The CKS1000 is like a stupid highly refined version of the CKS77 with lesser mid bass and overall smoother higher resolution in the sounds. I don't think either is a bad choice..I do admit that I listen to my CKS1000 more so now a days but my FXZ200 is truly an enjoyable earphone none the less.
   
  You know what is a shame ericp? I think many guys will overlook the CKS1000 because people will think they are "Solid Bass" with some balance..You hear them. You know they are much more than that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh another thing. Ericp, I would take some rubbing alcohol and some cloth and wipe your CKS1000 cord. You will get a dark residue which seems to be an oil type residue that was left over from the manufacturing process. I did this last night and was surprised how dirty the cord was. So you was right about the smell being on there. It is like a oil that is on the cord.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Agreed. To answer your question Alberto about what genres both does. They both are very versatile sounding earphones the presentation of the FXZ200 does have a sub woofer involved but with much burn in has the best quality bass I have heard in an iem. The CKS1000 does not lack in this department but the strength of the CKS1000 is their mids and the overall smooth warm presentation that is very engaging.
> 
> The FXZ200 requires more power than the CKS1000 so you have to take that into consideration..I would do bass heavy genres more so on the FXZ200 and more vocals and instruments on the CKS1000.  Both sounds excellent enough on all genres of music but the strength of the earphones does certain genres better over the other. Both can do all genres of music. One excels more in the bass department being the FXZ200 and the other in the overall presentation being a nice high end smooth and warm sounding which is the CKS1000.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you!
   
  How is the deep bass on the CKS1000 compared to the CKS77?  Which one goes deeper?  Which one has the higher amount of deep bass?


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





virak said:


> I got a pair of the FX3X' from the seller pandjshop on eBay a couple of days ago. As far as I can tell, they're the real deal. Build quality, looks, packaging, sound signature, burn-in changes, everything matches. The service was excellent as well.


 
  Did you get these?
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/300825548753?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item460a9997d1
   
  Just that someone pointed out there was an accessory missing from the box and could possibly mean they're fakes. Also, they seem quite cheap compared to other FX3X auctions.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't have my CKS77 with me at the moment but as you know the solid bass series earphones are known for their strong bass that goes very deep. I would say both are about equal in the sub bass region and how deep they go but it is the mid bass that is more manageable and grown up on the CKS1000.. The overall control of the sounds including bass is on a nice high end level on the CKS1000..If your wondering if something like the CKS1000 is worth the price increase over the older CKS77. Absolutely without a doubt in my mind it is worth the price increase.
   
  These are not just a simple upgrade from the CKS77 it is on a different level of sound all together.. No worries about the bass end on the CKS1000. Everything on them are higher resolution including the bass. It has the better tuning over the older CKS earphones and has the newest version of their air chamber tech. Double dampening with double chambers= outstanding deep full sound.


----------



## Alberto01

Here is a review on those Incase pivots:
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWmCdC8dZPY
   
  The reviewer only spent about 15 seconds on their sound quality.  He said he was not impressed, because they lacked bass to his liking, even though they had good mids and highs.
   
  Looking at their design, I know that those headphones are gonna have boxy sound.  I listened a few months ago to a pair of headphones that had a very similar look and design.  Sound quality was good all over the FR.  But, they had boxy, cave like sound.  That ruined it for me.
   
  That is the reason I started looking at IEMs, being a bass lover.  They have not disappointed me as far as being free from boxy sound is concerned.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh another thing. Ericp, I would take some rubbing alcohol and some cloth and wipe your CKS1000 cord. You will get a dark residue which seems to be an oil type residue that was left over from the manufacturing process. I did this last night and was surprised how dirty the cord was. So you was right about the smell being on there. It is like a oil that is on the cord.


 
  Thanks. Will do! I think you also overlook the kid brother too much, Dsnuts. The FXZ100 is just as capable as the FXZ200 with its bass and mids, but I am finding I'm enjoying the CKS1000 more (and I've never really been a huge ATH fan. This CKS1000, however is something special, and has a really nice full headphone sound that reminds me of Aurisonics universals, but with a little something extra base on the sound chambers it uses. I can't quite put my finger on what it is yet about the chambers, but I'm enjoying the heck out of it!


----------



## Mackem

Anything else in the same price range as the XB90EX I should be considering?


----------



## Dsnuts

The CKS99.. Haven't tried them yet but they should be a nice balanced bass earphone for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn.. This thing is serious.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I was looking at the CKS99s but doesn't seem to be many reviews around of them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Another you should seriously consider for the price is the new CKN70 that I have on order. If you want to wait a bit on the review on them I will report when I get them.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have my Meridian Explorer using my AD900X. Oh man. I have not heard instrument separation quite like this dac. Vocals have so much texture.. I can sense these need a break in as the top end is a bit on the bright side but I read a report that this goes away with some use..My Fire Phoenix has now been out classed.
   
  Lol I had a funny thought. I bet this DAC will make a crappy headphone sound like heaven's gates has opened up.
   
  Oh man I ain't gonna lie this thing sounds awesome. Stupid high end sounding to my ears..
   
  On a side note I decided to cancel the NFB15.32 for this Meridian Explorer instead. I definitely made the right choice.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I have my Meridian Explorer using my AD900X. Oh man. I have not heard instrument separation quite like this dac. Vocals have so much texture.. I can sense these need a break in as the top end is a bit on the bright side but I read a report that this goes away with some use..My Fire Phoenix has now been out classed.
> 
> Lol I had a funny thought. I bet this DAC will make a crappy headphone sound like heaven's gates has opened up.
> 
> ...


 
   
  As expected! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Do you have the Hifimediy Sabre DAC? Is so, how does it compare? Are you using a amp with it or just straight out of the Explorer?


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I have my Meridian Explorer using my AD900X. Oh man. I have not heard instrument separation quite like this dac. Vocals have so much texture.. I can sense these need a break in as the top end is a bit on the bright side but I read a report that this goes away with some use..My Fire Phoenix has now been out classed.
> 
> Lol I had a funny thought. I bet this DAC will make a crappy headphone sound like heaven's gates has opened up.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dam you Dsnuts! My wallet screams....
   
  Actually been looking for the perfect work Dac/Amp, will follow your observations on this one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hifimediy sabre dac is outclassed by this thing in every part of the spectrum. Not only that this thing puts my best source being my Fire Phoenix in it's place as well. Dual op amps and all.. I am just plugged into the unit through the headphone jack..The sound has a high end sheen to it..The clarity is tops for anything I have ever heard.. Instrument separation is one thing but the texture in vocals is another. Bass is very tight and is absolutely articulate in what the lower registers portray.
   
  I love the unique sound of all my sources and daps but nothing I have up till this point quite sounds like this.. So you get what you pay for and then some with this unit. I remember reading on the Meridian thread about a guy that works with high end dac/ amps and he was saying how this unit is easily comparable to the dacs in the four digits in sound. I can't argue with this from what I am hearing. I simply cant take off my AD900X which has never sounded as alive as I am hearing them using this Meridian Explorer. The transparency and decay of instruments and vocals is the best I have ever heard on anything..
   
  I went into this purchase hoping I will get a nice high end sound from this unit. And I feel I got more than that. This sound I am hearing is simply sublime. I can't stop listening to my collection right now. I feel like I have rediscovered all my music again..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Dam you Dsnuts! My wallet screams....
> 
> Actually been looking for the perfect work Dac/Amp, will follow your observations on this one.


 

 Get to selling..Lol. Wait till you hear these with your AD900X!! Seriously. It will make the hairs on the back of your head stand on end. The synergy is on a level I was not prepared for using the Meridian Explorer.


----------



## JiggaD369

Thanks for sending me back to the drawing board!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you gotta be realistic. I know the Hifimediy is an excellent unit for the cost. I mean I can't think of anything really better than that as a DAC at that price... The Meridian Explorer is using a bunch of new tech in it and is 6X the cost. So it better have a higher end sound.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Get to selling..Lol. Wait till you hear these with your AD900X!! Seriously. It will make the hairs on the back of your head stand on end. The synergy is on a level I was not prepared for using the Meridian Explorer.


 
   
  Well, no sense in me getting excited about the Meridian DAC - as I'm sure that throwing the E12 between the Meridian and AD900X would sound horrible. Yup, I'm sure of that. Whew - bullet dodged.
   
  Gulp


----------



## Dsnuts

I was just messaging Danny and I was telling him. You know this DAC with a nice high end Amp and I do believe it is end game material we are talking about here.. First thing first wayne I am certain you will be happy with the results of the E12 using your AD900X.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was just messaging Danny and I was telling him. You know this DAC with a nice high end Amp and I do believe it is end game material we are talking about here.. First thing first wayne I am certain you will be happy with the results of the E12 using your AD900X.


 
  Yep we're talking a very capable DAC in the Meridian.  I think for $300 and a nice desktop amp, this might be all a person will need.  This could be an inexpensive ticket to stop buying stuff down the road.  Here's to hoping.


----------



## daveyostrow

i never had the monoprice but the price is very low on this for anyone on a tight budget
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VEQ2UU?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20


----------



## JiggaD369

dsnuts said:


> Well you gotta be realistic. I know the Hifimediy is an excellent unit for the cost. I mean I can't think of anything really better than that as a DAC at that price... The Meridian Explorer is using a bunch of new tech in it and is 6X the cost. So it better have a higher end sound.


 

   
  Lol I was just kidding. 
   
  I was thinking about building a O2 amp to go with the HIfimediy but I think I'll have to ditch that plan.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Hope it's nothing too serious, Bro.
> 
> *Anyway, too many gears thread ain't too good or healthy, we should have a "Discovery thread" for new music, sources to listen to with our gears !     ...I've always looked forward to all those links provided by head'fi members, some made me go "Woah!" and other made me "hmmm?" but everyone of them tells me a little about the preferences of the person who puts them up and in a way it made us closer.*
> 
> Take care and God Bless.


 
  Get with it Ghost, you need to join us kool kats here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/647391/w-rap-sucks-2-0-rap-hiphop-appreciation-thread/285#post_9185813
   
  Let me test your canton skittles by saying this..........................


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Let me test your canton skittles by saying this..........................


 
   
  Cool one sf!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool one sf!


 

 You know whats cool WAYNE, THIS, IS GONNA ROCK YOUR WORLD. Oldie but a goodie. LMAO


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You know whats cool WAYNE, THIS, IS GONNA ROCK YOUR WORLD. Oldie but a goodie. LMAO


 
   
  I'm too busy listening to this awesome Andrew StetS track that I just found. I can't believe the amount of good music out there. Here's the deal - you listen to that tune and I'll listen to your Mr Notorious...
   
  Edit: got right link in there now!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm too busy listening to this awesome Andrew StetS track that I just found. I can't believe the amount of good music out there. Here's the deal - you listen to that tune and I'll listen to your Mr Notorious...


 

 Ok sure, but that MSG track is meant for funnzies only. Nothing i would want to listen on a regular basis if you knowhatimean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LoL But let me finish listening to my Simo/ Mood Schula mix 1st, in the zone right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: unless you wanna eat chinese food everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit2: I feel like i am about to go 2029 Rocky Balboa on this motha'!!! LoL


----------



## waynes world

Ok sf, that was too funny. Definitely a classic LOL!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm too busy listening to this awesome Andrew StetS track that I just found. I can't believe the amount of good music out there. Here's the deal - you listen to that tune and I'll listen to your Mr Notorious...
> 
> Edit: got right link in there now!


 
  this one i liked


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok sf, that was too funny. Definitely a classic LOL!


 

 I see you likey chinese food, I likey chinese food as well WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But man been re-listening to this just now and HOLY CRAP these beats are so funky outta this world nice it's not even funny. Start @ around the 3min mark cuz the beginning is weird as hell.  haha 
   
  I know you are gonna love this more than your CHinese Food WAYNE trust me on this one. 
  http://www.mixcloud.com/INSIDE/trueradio-865-mhz-inside-invasion/


----------



## CashNotCredit

Portworld from eBay wants to know how many EFi 82 MTs we want.

Anyone up for one?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Portworld from eBay wants to know how many EFi 82 MTs we want.
> 
> Anyone up for one?


 
   
  I'm interested. Are they offering any kind of discount if we reach X number of people?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Get with it Ghost, you need to join us kool kats here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/647391/w-rap-sucks-2-0-rap-hiphop-appreciation-thread/285#post_9185813
> 
> Let me test your canton skittles by saying this..........................


 
   
  Oh, I'm there bro, listening and watching as my nick'sake "Ghost" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
   Canto skittles ?   ...are you kidding me ?   ...I practically grew up listening to these on what was known as Rediffusion back in the seventies  ...you'll know what I'm on about if you understand "SWAG" !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I was just messaging Danny and I was telling him. *You know this DAC with a nice high end Amp and I do believe it is end game material we are talking about here.*. First thing first wayne I am certain you will be happy with the results of the *E12 using your AD900X.*


 
   





   Dang, Bro...another fine hole you dug for me to stumble into !


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm interested. Are they offering any kind of discount if we reach X number of people?


 
  He said that the more people we had, the lower the price would be.


----------



## mochill

I want one of them somic


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have them on the burn in. I think they sound good and punch above their price. I am using my Beyer DT250 velours on them.. Way more comfy and seem to expand the stage a bit..Right now as I hear them the highs are not all that extended which can be a good thing depending on ones sound preference and the lower half of the sound is not as tight as I would like it to be. Mids are centered well and have good detail.. The stage is similar to my HTF600. Which are also semiopen so no boxy sound here..I think you found a good one. They look more classier with my velour pads by the way. The looks in person is not as toyish as they look on line. They are built pretty solid actually.


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know what this sound signature reminds me of. They sound like the full sized headphones of the MH1C. Lol. As crazy as that sounds.. The sound balance is very similar. Somewhat relaxed highs. A bit forward mids and and a consumer friendly bass end.. I threw on my HM5 pads. This sounds better than using the Velours I had earlier.. Will keep them on the burn.
> 
> Lol I just A/Bed against my MH1C..Sound signature is very similar like I thought. Hey this is good news as the MH1C punches above their price as well.


 
   
  Dsnuts, these are the only impressions that you gave on the SOMIC EFI-82 MT.  Did you finish burning these in?  If so, please give us some detailed impressions on bass, mids, highs, imaging, separation and soundstage using the right pads (SHR840 or equivalents).  Please say the good, the bad and the ugly about these, regardless of price.  Tell us what your ears say.
   
  I would also like to read DannyBai's impressions on these Somics.  I don't recall him posting impressions on the EFI-82 MT.  Did you get a pair of those, DannyBai?


----------



## VIrak

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Did you get these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-/300825548753?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item460a9997d1
> 
> Just that someone pointed out there was an accessory missing from the box and could possibly mean they're fakes. Also, they seem quite cheap compared to other FX3X auctions.


 
   
  Yep, those are the ones I got. There's a reason given for the low price:
  Quote: 





omnom said:


> Oh yea, I found out why those JVCs are so cheap.
> Apparently it was because of a production fault, it isn't the seller.
> I asked him about it and he stated that they would cover the discount offered for the lack of the cord thing.
> Here:
> ...


 
  A friend of mine who owns a pair of FX101's listened to my FX3X', and placed an order within 5 minutes. They're good. The seller throws in a replacement wire cord with the package, btw. It's a weird fish-shaped neoncolored thing, though.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Dsnuts, these are the only impressions that you gave on the SOMIC EFI-82 MT.  Did you finish burning these in?  If so, please give us some detailed impressions on bass, mids, highs, imaging, separation and soundstage using the right pads (SHR840 or equivalents).  Please say the good, the bad and the ugly about these, regardless of price.  Tell us what your ears say.
> 
> I would also like to read DannyBai's impressions on these Somics.  I don't recall him posting impressions on the EFI-82 MT.  Did you get a pair of those, DannyBai?


 
  Yes please, more impressions on these!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Oh, I'm there bro, listening and watching as my nick'sake "Ghost"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Damn these are audio "SWAGGA" indeed.

   
  So hi-fi in appearance but don't know about it sound wise. Looks kinda like a high class microwave oven. DING!!! LMAO.


----------



## 7S Cameron

My CKN70s just arrived at customs...


----------



## LaRzZa

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> He said that the more people we had, the lower the price would be.


 
  I'm in with a Somic EFI-82MT


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> My CKN70s just arrived at customs...


 
  Nice, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## JiggaD369

This is the judgement week. Order ckn70 or xba -40.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> This is the judgement week. Order ckn70 or xba -40.


 
   
  See this thread, post number 38 and on, I did some comparisons with the XBA-30 & 40, as well as the XBA-4.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> See this thread, post number 38 and on, I did some comparisons with the XBA-30 & 40, as well as the XBA-4.


 
   
  I've been following your posts in that thread since you first posted about the 40's. Hence the reason why I say "judgement week" since all I need is some CKN70 impressions.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> My CKN70s just arrived at customs...


 
   
  Mine just arrived !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  The CKN-70 was the first to be plugged into the ELE DAC/Laptop, .....the first few notes hits me like fresh melted snow from an old spice advertisement, not quite sure what to make of what I'm hearing, does this thing even needs burning in ?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...need to listen more and maybe open the CKN-50 as well for a comparision.
   
  ...will be back with more impression.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Mine just arrived !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No sleep for you, or eating, only impressions. Then comparisons, must have them. You must listen and post, nothing else. chop chop!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Mine just arrived !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## d marc0

I'd like to know how the CKN70 compares to the XBA30... This is exciting!


----------



## d marc0

.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow..That package right there is a sonic overload. lol. Give us the goods Ghost..


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> No sleep for you, or eating, only impressions. Then comparisons, must have them. You must listen and post, nothing else. chop chop!


 
   
  Okay, just a quick update.
   
  I had a brief listen to all 3 ATH phones.
   
  Out of the box, it is pretty clear that the CKN70 are an upgrade over the CKN50, they both have a very similar signature but the CKN70 is just tighter and deeper everywhere, vocals have more emotions, if I didn't knew better I would have thought that the CKN70 sounds like a well burn in CKN50 (hence my initial impression that the CKN70 don't need burn in) but they are both brand new out of box items, after hearing the both of them doing female vocals with lots of Sss and Thss, I will say they are both sibilant and DO need burning in.
   
  The SQ of the CKN50 is pretty unique, even though they aren't settled/burn in yet, I am already preferring them over the MH1C. The CKN70 is just at another level.
   
  WS99    ...right out of box, these are even better than what I was expecting them to be, listening to them for 5 mins and I've settled down with their signature and really starting to enjoy EDM on them. Bass is more than sufficient and not bloated, maybe just a tiny bit of tightening up and the mids and highs are not lacking either ...I am most certain the mids and highs would only get better and forward with burn in just as they did on my AD900X.
  Looks like my JVC HAS500 just got replaced !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh wow..That package right there is a sonic overload. lol. Give us the goods Ghost..


 
   
  Yup, it came in quite a big box that I had to get my sniffer dog to check it out, ...make sure theres no bomb or explosive inside !   ...can't be too careful nowadays !


----------



## d marc0

Nice first impressions Ghost! I can't wait for your review on the CKN70 after you've burned them in...
  I'm guessing this would give me a hard time choosing between the CKN70 and XBA30.
   
  What are your thoughts on this Dsnuts?


----------



## JiggaD369

You guys need to hurry up. I need to make a decision. CHOP CHOP!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Okay, just a quick update.
> 
> I had a brief listen to all 3 ATH phones.
> 
> ...


 

 I hope you have a splitter to burn all then phones in at the same time. I feel for Mrs. Ghost. She is gonna have to put up with a lot of chatter..


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Okay, just a quick update.
> 
> I had a brief listen to all 3 ATH phones.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Nice initial impressions, Ghostfit. Now, what I would like to know about the cables on the CKN70. Is it the exact same cable/cord that is on the CKN50?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> WS99    ...right out of box, these are even better than what I was expecting them to be, listening to them for 5 mins and I've settled down with their signature and really starting to enjoy EDM on them. Bass is more than sufficient and not bloated, maybe just a tiny bit of tightening up and the mids and highs are not lacking either ...I am most certain the mids and highs would only get better and forward with burn in just as they did on my AD900X.
> Looks like my JVC HAS500 just got replaced !


 
   
  Are the WS99s over the ear? or on the ear?


----------



## Zelda




----------



## jant71

Very scrawny looking cable compared to the CKM. Though the CKM70 is very well made and much pricier than the CKN70. Where is that from, btw? CKM70 vs. CKN70 is an interesting SQ comparison if one was/is being done there.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Very scrawny looking cable compared to the CKM. Though the CKM70 is very well made and much pricier than the CKN70. *Where is that from, btw*? CKM70 vs. CKN70 is an interesting SQ comparison if one was/is being done there.


 
  here
  http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000457437/
   
  no idea what is says, just wanted the photo


----------



## jant71

Not much there other than the CKM seems brighter. Two times I have read a different batch of reviews on Kakaku about the CKN70 and both times I have come out with the real sense that the treble amount is disappointing or less than expected for this particular audience. It seems this audience is used to the bright/more treble older AT signature and the more smoothed out newer models is something they need to/or are adjusting to.


----------



## Dsnuts

I personally love the new AT sound. So much better than the older AT sound signature. Not to mention AT is paying attention to the mids so much more so on these new phones. I think even the bass end is done better on the new sound,  but it is the added attention to smoother treble makes the new AT sound that much more refined in my book.
   
  My CKN70 are being held up in LA customs yet once again so I should see those here earlier next week I hope.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm a big fan of the new AT sound as well.  The treble is much smoother with the newer AT's.  Seems the midrange is more engaging as well.


----------



## jant71

Only new model I own is the CKP200 but I'll third the notion. One of the more enjoyable signatures that is immersive, fun, and very coherent. Last AT was the CKS77 and the midrange is much more open, clear, in-line and enjoyable with the CKP.
   
   
  Edit: I just ordered a pair of blue CKN70 from CDjapan for $82 with EMS. I'll compare them to my CX985 and CKP when the get here. The Senn also has a micro-driver and Senn worked it to improve the mids/vocals so it is a comparison of similar things that are approached differently by their Japanese and German makers.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Don't mean to de-rail the thread from all of this awesome Audio Technica talk, but I got my Arcatron up and running today.
   
   

   
  And, of course, it sounds *AMAZING*. 

 That's not a super-detailed description, I know, but work with me.

 The tone control on this thing makes it difficult to classify its sound signature. The bass can be turned up all the way and never get "boomy", but still gets very, very loud. The treble can get turned up a good bit, but it doesn't get sibilant until about 3 o'clock.
   
  It has a slightly warm sound when everything is set halfway. It reminded me of the Darkvoice amp I heard at a meet once. Obvoiusly, it's not as good, but for $15, it's pretty darn close.
   
  Here's the bummer. The Euroblock connector is a total pain to get working. 

 I'd recommend getting an XLR to balanced 1/4 inch cable. This way, everything can be nice and grounded when you cut the XLR end off to screw the cables into the Euroblock.
   
  My Radio Shack 3.5mm to RCA cable I'm using now gives it a tiny bit of static (unnoticeable when music's playing), but maybe using a balanced cable would solve that issue.
   
  If that static issue gets resolved, it's easily worth 10x its asking price at $15 (without shipping).
   
   
   
  And now for a _rediscovery_ of sorts.

 The DBI Pro series of headphones  used to have a small, cult-like following on Head-Fi. They were a bit of an FOTM in 2011.
   
  I bought a DBI Pro 705 a few months ago, and while it sounded decent, one of the drivers was obviously not functioning properly. Now, it's completely busted.
   
  Still, that Pro 705 put a nice taste in my mouth and made me want more DBI.
   
  I was ecstatic to see that the Pro 700, which is better than the Pro 705, was going on eBay for $45. These don't come around often, folks. 

 Like I suspect about the Arcatron, the DBI Pro headphones are used in record store displays. If you want them, you can buy the directly on DBI's website for about $200. Or, you can wait around for them on eBay. When a record store goes out of business, an abundance of DBI headphones go up for sale for dirt cheap.
   
   

   
  But how do they sound? 

 Pretty incredible.
   
  The soundstage, unlike the Somic, is narrow and intimate, but not in a bad way. It's a bit like the HA-S500s in this regard.
   
  The bass is punchy, prominent, but not bloated or overwhelming. It doesn't muddle into the mids, which are rich and full (amazing male vocals here, folks!)

 But the treble on these is something else! A bit bright, a bit sparkly, but never annoying. Hi-hats have some heft to them. Snares and trumpets have bite. The treble's a bit emphasized, but wow, does it sound great.
   
  I like these as much as the Somics. Maybe a bit moreso.
   


 These are not stock pads, by the way. My stock pads came super-dented and unusable. These are Creative WoW headset pads, and they really bring out the bass and tame up the treble.


 The FiiO E10 (through the line out), the Arcatron, and the DBI Pro 700 make a pretty killer rig at the $150 price point.
   
  Hopefully, these awesome headphones are available soon on eBay. You guys have to hear these things!
   
As it stands, the Arcatron HDA-100 can be had for a $15 offer on eBay and shipping and handling. I think we found the amp equivalent of the ELE.


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> This is the judgement week. Order ckn70 or xba -40.


 
  The xba 3 measure better than the 4.
  http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/sony-xba-3.html
  http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/sony-xba-4.html


----------



## lovinghart

Dsnuts and Danny!  would it be possible for you to share your detailed impressions about the Somic EFI-82 MT? Especially as compared to the JVC-HA S500 and the new ATH headphones/earphones? Would really like to hear your thoughts! Really appreciate all your help!


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> The xba 3 measure better than the 4.
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/sony-xba-3.html
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/sony-xba-4.html


 
   
*JiggaD369* was referring to the xba -40.
 XBA-30's and XBA-40's are a whole new ballgame.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> *JiggaD369* was referring to the xba -40.
> XBA-30's and XBA-40's are a whole new ballgame.


 
   
  Yes I was.
   
  It's basically a showdown between XBA-30 vs. XBA-40 vs. CKN70 for me. Whoever wins, I buy and pair with the Explorer and go away from this website for a while.


----------



## MrEleventy

jiggad369 said:


> Yes I was.
> 
> It's basically a showdown between XBA-30 vs. XBA-40 vs. CKN70 for me. Whoever wins, I buy and pair with the Explorer and go away from this website for a while.




 Good luck with that.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I personally love the new AT sound. So much better than the older AT sound signature. Not to mention AT is paying attention to the mids so much more so on these new phones. I think even the bass end is done better on the new sound,  but it is the added attention to smoother treble makes the new AT sound that much more refined in my book.
> 
> My CKN70 are being held up in LA customs yet once again so I should see those here earlier next week I hope.


Mine are in LA customs too, but I live in an adjacent state. How long does it normally take?


----------



## Dsnuts

I suppose it is inevitable that I should chime in on the Somic cans.  These certainly merit an audience by guys looking for a nice sounding set for the money.. My pair has been on the burn in for a good long while and the sound has tightened up and with the added Shure SRH840 pads now have supreme comfort and also has the better sound.
   
  The Somic EFI-82MT does many things right but not all things right.The stage is very nice as they are semi open cans and exhibit about the same stage as my HTF600 cans..These cans are advertised as monitor cans and I feel the sound signature is not too far off of that description.. The sound signature is somewhat unique. It is not a V shape or a U or completely balanced but more of a backwards J signature..  What I mean by a backward J signature...
   
  First these have a pretty big mid bass boost that settled down with burn in and using the SRH840 pads but the mid bass is not the high end quality that is on something like a Sony MDR-1R or the new WS99. The Mid bass give weight and some heft to the mids but it lacks a higher end definition and tightness. Some tunes exhibit some lingering of the mid bass that make complex and faster tunes a no no on these cans. Layering of sound is not the strong suit of the Somic MTs. These exhibit more of a flat type sound more than any real depth. Especially in the highs..What separates a higher end sound vs something like the Somic cans here is the depth and layering of the frequencies..These do an excellent job with portraying frontal detail especially in the mids but lacks the 2nd layer and the 3rd being fullness and reverb. So again more of a monitor like flatness to the sound than the imagery associated with something more higher end. The resolution of the sound is commendable yet the sound tuning lacks focus in the higher and lower registers and balance that would truly set these cans apart from the budget fi cans like the RX700 or the HTF600. So rolled off highs. Fairly detailed yet flat mids and a bigger somewhat loose mid bass that makes the sound signature a backward J type signature.
   
  Now to the biggest flaw of the sound on the cans. These are truly lacking in the highs..The symbols and high hats come more flat than the mids. I want to say borderline dull here.  Instead of a shimmer to the highs or any real extension you get a a pretty sharp roll off that makes treble even flatter than the mids. The height of the music is average for the sound but is also lacking in this department. The highs are represented well enough but again compared to the highs on even the MH1C for example there is almost no depth or extension to speak of. The sense of stage is pretty good on these I think due more to the inherent flatness of the sound and lack of depth.  Then you add that big mid bass and you get a sound that is really good with some music but really lacks in others..Listening to Piano on these cans are uninspired due to the shortcomings of the sound for example. These cans will sound decent enough for pop some rock and bass heavy genres as they do have good amount of punchy bass with a good dose of sub bass that reaches low. The sub bass actually is strong but lacks tonality in the lower registers that higher end bass phones have. The sound balancing is 23% highs 35%mids and 42% bass.
   
  The mids are the strong suit of these cans. I think are actually done very well here. It is positioned perfectly in the mix and has enough forwardness to enjoy the tune you are hearing but at the same time you have to get used to that bass being a part of the tune on these cans.  The imagery on these cans sounds seem like you are staring down at your tune vs being immersed in it. This to me is the biggest difference on these vs something more refined.. Though I am picking out the flaws in the sound. The sound is actually enjoyable for casual listening. Detail is certainly much better than cans that cost in this range. The bass is big and bold if that is what you want.  But do they reach the $200 sound level in sound? That is to be determined by what your sound preference is.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I suppose it is inevitable that I should chime in on the Somic cans.  These certainly merit an audience by guys looking for a nice sounding set for the money.. My pair has been on the burn in for a good long while and the sound has tightened up and with the added Shure SRH840 pads now have supreme comfort and also has the better sound.
> 
> Now to the biggest flaw of the sound on the cans. These are truly lacking in the highs..The symbols and high hats come more flat than the mids. I want to say borderline dull here.  Instead of a shimmer to the highs or any real extension you get a a pretty sharp roll off that makes treble even flatter than the mids. The height of the music is average for the sound but is also lacking in this department. The highs are represented well enough but again compared to the highs on even the MH1C for example there is almost no depth or extension to speak of. The sense of stage is pretty good on these I think due more to the inherent flatness of the sound and lack of depth.  Then you add that big mid bass and you get a sound that is really good with some music but really lacks in others..Listening to Piano on these cans are uninspired due to the shortcomings of the sound for example. These cans will sound decent enough for pop some rock and bass heavy genres as they do have good amount of punchy bass with a good dose of sub bass that reaches low. The sub bass actually is strong but lacks tonality in the lower registers that higher end bass phones have. The sound balancing is 23% highs 35%mids and 42% bass.


 
  Is this with the Shure dampening and the Somic dampening, or just the Shure dampening?

 The reason I bring this up is because this is *exactly* what they sounded like for me when I was double dampening.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Great review/ impressions Ds!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I just threw the Shure pads on top of the drivers. I took the stock dampening off and the sound does have much better clarity.. Too much dampening perhaps..This reminds me of the thick dampening that are on the AKG 518 LEs. Take that out and they start to sound proper. Lol.  The impression might sound negative but these cans do punch above their cost in sound and I think it is in deed a solid discovery by Joe initially and Cash with these EFI MTs.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I just threw the Shure pads on top of the drivers. I took the stock dampening off and the sound does have much better clarity.. Too much dampening perhaps.


 
  So before the impressions there was only the Shure dampening?


----------



## Dsnuts

Both but I will revise with more listen with just the Shure dampening. Sounds much better that is for certain.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Both but I will revise with more listen with just the Shure dampening. Sounds much better that is for certain.


 
  Yeah, I was gonna say! xD. Must suck to have written that whole big impression only for something like this to happen. 
   
  Sorry for not mentioning this earlier!


----------



## Kamakahah

dsnuts said:


> Both but I will revise with more listen with just the Shure dampening. Sounds much better that is for certain.




Sounds like a roundabouts kind of answer. Look forward to hearing the fixed impressions *wink*


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Sounds like a roundabouts kind of answer. Look forward to hearing the fixed impressions *wink*


 

 LMAO leave the guy alone with his somics. *double wink*


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> *JiggaD369* was referring to the xba -40.
> XBA-30's and XBA-40's are a whole new ballgame.


 
  oops didnt see that


----------



## JiggaD369

I don't think I can wait. Just gonna order both XBA-40 and CKN70. May the best one win!
   
  How long does it usually take for shipment to come to the East Coast once a order has been placed?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I hope you have a splitter to burn all then phones in at the same time. I feel for Mrs. Ghost. She is gonna have to put up with a lot of chatter..


 
   
  ROFLOL,   ...Yeah, I have them all on splitters, the Missus got no problems with my audio gears after she imposed a "No computer, audio gears or any hobby stuffs in the bedroom" rule a year ago.
   
  Now I just leave them burning on the computer in the living room so it bugs nobody except maybe the guard dog (who also doubles as a sniifer dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but she seems to not mind.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Nice initial impressions, Ghostfit. Now, what I would like to know about the cables on the CKN70. Is it the exact same cable/cord that is on the CKN50?


 
   
  Thanks Ericp,  ...yup, the CKN70 has the same crappy cable that is on the CKN50, if there is any major fault of the new CKN series it will be the cables, they would be the offsprings if the cables from the SHE3580 and MH1C mated, springy wires of the SHE3580, irritating J cord design of the MH1C and tangle-proneness of both !
   
  Woah !  ...just had an eargasm listening to Alone by Heart with the CKN70 as I type this ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Just to listen to this one track alone is worth buying the CKN70 for !!!! 




   
  With the sonic powress of the CKN70, it is easy to soon forget about the crappy cables.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ROFLOL,   ...Yeah, I have them all on splitters, the Missus got no problems with my audio gears after she imposed a "No computer, audio gears or any hobby stuffs in the bedroom" rule a year ago.
> 
> Now I just leave them burning on the computer in the living room so it bugs nobody except maybe the guard dog (who also doubles as a sniifer dog
> 
> ...


 

 You better watch out ghost, with all that ruckus from those iems your poor lil' "sniffer" puppy might bite yo' @ss cuz mistaken you as an intruder due to being sleep deprived.  Poor thing is gonna be sonically tortured and assaulted for a longggg while by all those new gears of yours. LoL I feel for her meng.
  fifty does not approve!!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Are the WS99s over the ear? or on the ear?


 
   
  They are circumaural (Over ear) for me, but only just, I can feel the extremities of my ears touching the padding but they are comfortable enough to not pose any problems.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Thanks Ericp,  ...yup, the CKN70 has the same crappy cable that is on the CKN50, if there is any major fault of the new CKN series it will be the cables, they would be the offsprings if the cables from the SHE3580 and MH1C mated, springy wires of the SHE3580, irritating *y design* of the MH1C and tangle-proneness of both !
> 
> Woah !  ...just had an eargasm listening to Alone by Heart with the CKN70 as I type this !
> 
> ...


 
  DAMN that sucks to hear about the lackluster cable, but is it microphonic at all??? This pretty important for me. You meant "j" cord design right, cuz i remember reading somewhere these are j cords.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I'd like to know how the CKN70 compares to the XBA30... This is exciting!


 
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Nice first impressions Ghost! I can't wait for your review on the CKN70 after you've burned them in...
> I'm guessing this would give me a hard time choosing between the CKN70 and XBA30.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this Dsnuts?


 
   
  Can't help there as I don't have a XBA30 to make any fair comparision, I did hear the XBA30 the last time I step into a Sony outlet here though, I left the shop with a Sony XB90EX.


----------



## dweaver

LOL just saw this DS . My suspicion they are fake like all the beats knockoffs. But if they are legit that is one heck of a price and would deserve some attention. I ended up returning the C5 as I decided to go high end and try the UE900 hoping they would satisfy my SRH-940 in an IEM desire (which they have with Spades, best IEM I have ever owned). But for a bassy IEM I really enjoyed the C5, more so than the FXZ100. The C5 had amazing deep bass with nice mids and treble, another basshead IEM done right in my opinion.



dsnuts said:


> @dweaver I know you mentioned them Bn W C5s. Kinda costly. but look at what I found. Could be legit? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Bowers-Wilkins-C5-In-Ear-Earphone-Headphones-Headsets-For-iPod-iPhone-iPad-high-quality/722606687.html Aliexpress has what seems to be 90% plus fake beats and souls. But these c5s could these be real?
> 
> Wow who needs the deals thread when you got deals like this.. I am sure 100% legit M-50s. for $35. Damn I spent way too much on mines. http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2012-new-hot-selling-M-50-earphone-M-5-0-Headphone-M-50-M50s/535265640.html


----------



## waynes world

ghostfit said:


> if there is any major fault of the new CKN series it will be the cables, they would be the offsprings if the cables from the SHE3580 and MH1C mated, springy wires of the SHE3580, irritating y design of the MH1C and tangle-proneness of both !




That is a big ouch!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I personally love the new AT sound. So much better than the older AT sound signature. Not to mention AT is paying attention to the mids so much more so on these new phones. I think even the bass end is done better on the new sound,  but it is the added attention to smoother treble makes the new AT sound that much more refined in my book.
> 
> My CKN70 are being held up in LA customs yet once again so I should see those here earlier next week I hope.


 
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'm a big fan of the new AT sound as well.  The treble is much smoother with the newer AT's.  Seems the midrange is more engaging as well.


 
   
  Count me in on the New ATH sound, fan club too ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ...would be hard leaving the old JVC sound, fan club though ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  OMG !  ...just had another eargasm with them CKN70 !   ...listening to Kelly Clarkson's Because of you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXLB-xeoOhk


----------



## zerodeefex

What's the best way to pick up the ckn70 in the US?


----------



## Dsnuts

I just bought one of them Meridian Explorer Dacs and the new CKN70 which I should get by next week. The UE900 is interesting but a bit too spendy. I hope those will go on sale on Amazon like the TF10 special during Christmas..
   
  I have no idea why these micro hd earphones. MH1C or the CKN earphones have these wacky cords. I can point out some much cheaper iems that have better cables. Makes no sense. But ultimately if the sound is right it will be worth the price to get one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zerodeefex said:


> What's the best way to pick up the ckn70 in the US?


 

 The easiest way to get one is get them from buyfromjapan on ebay.. It will be only $10 more so than getting it by using Tenso forwarding service and amazon.japan, so not much difference in price.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You better watch out ghost, with all that ruckus from those iems your poor lil' "sniffer" puppy might bite yo' @ss cuz mistaken you as an intruder due to being sleep deprived.  Poor thing is gonna be sonically tortured and assaulted for a longggg while by all those new gears of yours. LoL I feel for her meng.
> fifty does not approve!!!


 
   
  Nah !   ...she used to sleep at the doorway outside our bedrooms but since I shifted my burning activities to the computer station, she choose to sleep under the computer table.
   
  Read somewhere that they need to be near human noises while sleeping (part of their pack instincts I guess)
   
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> DAMN that sucks to hear about the lackluster cable, but is it microphonic at all??? This pretty important for me. You meant "j" cord design right, cuz i remember reading somewhere these are j cords.


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That is a big ouch!


 
   
  They are certainly as microphonic as the SHE3580 cables and yes, you are right, I meant J cord design, the fact that one side has a longer sub cable makes it that much more tedious to coil them up for storage.
   
  Amazing ! ...with just 24hrs burning, the sibilance has almost all gone away on them, just a tiny bit if played on the loud side.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just bought one of them Meridian Explorer Dacs and the new CKN70 which I should get by next week. The UE900 is interesting but a bit too spendy. I hope those will go on sale on Amazon like the TF10 special during Christmas..
> 
> I have no idea why these micro hd earphones. MH1C or the CKN earphones have these wacky cords. I can point out some much cheaper iems that have better cables. Makes no sense. But ultimately if the sound is right it will be worth the price to get one.


 
   
  Can't wait to hear your take on them CKN70, at the rate they're improving, they are rapidly catching up to (and most likely overtaking) my all time favourite micro HD driver iems, the FXD80.
   
  I am waiting for the FIIO E12 to arrive and dying to see how the CKN70 and WS99 scales with them, ...talk about a sonic overload !


----------



## zerodeefex

dsnuts said:


> zerodeefex said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best way to pick up the ckn70 in the US?
> ...


thank you!


----------



## mugen3

I'm gonna get a pair of CKN70s too. The CKN50s sounded terrific. Easily one of the best IEMs I've heard. I did notice AT had a new sound sig and it was amazing. Everything sounded natural with great definition and fullness. The mids were real to life and the treble splashed like water. They were only sibilant because of their revealing nature. Too bad the cable still seems crappy.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> OMG !  ...just had another eargasm with them CKN70 !   ...listening to Kelly Clarkson's Because of you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXLB-xeoOhk


 
  Kelly Clarkson HA! Double HA!!! Just joking.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just bought one of them Meridian Explorer Dacs and the new CKN70 which I should get by next week. The UE900 is interesting but a bit too spendy. I hope those will go on sale on Amazon like the TF10 special during Christmas..
> 
> I have no idea why these micro hd earphones. MH1C or the CKN earphones have these wacky cords. I can point out some much cheaper iems that have better cables. Makes no sense. But ultimately if the sound is right it will be worth the price to get one.


 
  Meng and i thought i be trolling, these namebrands and their micro driver iems be trollin' like a felon. I guess its true that there can never be a "perfect" iem or headphone cuz these companies always like to troll us with something. Guess that's how they make their dough.$$$$$  
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Nah !   ...she used to sleep at the doorway outside our bedrooms but since I shifted my burning activities to the computer station, she choose to sleep under the computer table.
> 
> Read somewhere that they need to be near human noises while sleeping (part of their pack instincts I guess)
> 
> ...


 
  Hmmm, you learn something new everyday, never knew that about dogs. Well i guess now you have a even better excuse to keep them new audio gears rolling in so you can make that lil' "sniffer" boss of yours happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great to hear that harshness/ sibilance goes away after such a short amount of burn-in. Man ATH is heading at the right direction in sonic speed this year. Crazy!!! 
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Can't wait to hear your take on them CKN70, at the rate they're improving, they are rapidly catching up to (and most likely overtaking) my all time favourite micro HD driver iems, the FXD80.
> 
> I am waiting for the FIIO E12 to arrive and dying to see how the CKN70 and WS99 scales with them, ...talk about a sonic overload !


 
  You know what's up ghost, the micro sonic showdown, JVC vs. ATH. vs. Sony. FIGHT!!! Dat triple sonic onslaught.


----------



## lalala6

Was deciding on the CKS1000, then the CKN70 showed up... I've already gotten a CKN50 but damn...
   
  Here's hoping Dsnuts will do a comparison between CKN70 and CKS1000 when he gets his CKN70.


----------



## JiggaD369

I hate you guys. Made me get both the XBA-40 and Ckn70.


----------



## Kamakahah

jiggad369 said:


> I hate you guys. Made me get both the XBA-40 and Ckn70.




How much did the XBA40 set you back?


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> How much did the XBA40 set you back?


 
  $182 plus shipping. Freaking steal IMO.


----------



## Kamakahah

jiggad369 said:


> $182 plus shipping. Freaking steal IMO.




Curious to see if you think double the price ends up yielding double the sound quality.


----------



## Gilly87

If its under $40 I'm in.


cashnotcredit said:


> Portworld from eBay wants to know how many EFi 82 MTs we want.
> 
> Anyone up for one?


----------



## JiggaD369

I haven't made the order yet but if someone wants to split the shipping cost with me, please PM me!


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I hate you guys. Made me get both the XBA-40 and Ckn70.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Curious to see if you think double the price ends up yielding double the sound quality.


 
   

 I have both XBA-40 and CKN50. The sound quality of CKN50 isn't too far behind XBA-40 IMO. If the CKN70's SQ is a step above CKN50, it might overtake even the XBA-40's SQ lol. Can't wait to get my hands (and ears) on a CKN70.


----------



## Kamakahah

What is lacking in the ckn50s SQ? In comparison. Just curious what the 70s would need to make up.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> What is lacking in the ckn50s SQ? In comparison. Just curious what the 70s would need to make up.


 
  I find the bass of the CKN50 slightly 'thin'. The XBA-40's bass has more body and is more impactful. The CKN50 is also slightly sibilant, while there is no sibilance on the XBA-40 at all. I prefer the mids of the CKN50 over the XBA-40 though, the vocal seems livelier in the CKN50.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Kelly Clarkson HA! Double HA!!! Just joking.
> 
> Meng and i thought i be trolling, these namebrands and their micro driver iems be trollin' like a felon. I guess its true that there can never be a "perfect" iem or headphone cuz these companies always like to troll us with something. Guess that's how they make their dough.$$$$$
> Hmmm, you learn something new everyday, never knew that about dogs. Well i guess now you have a even better excuse to keep them new audio gears rolling in so you can make that lil' "sniffer" boss of yours happy.
> ...


 
   
  Sorry, you forgot TDK !   ...I'm really impressed with some of their lower end iems which got me itching to try out their flagship models.
   
  Sorry for not sharing this earlier, I got them at a local sale for $19 (US$15) some 2 months back and I consider the CLEF-R TH-EC200 the sidegrade of the SHE3580. where the SHE3580 has a U shape signature, emphasized bass and trebles, the EC200 got a balanced signature, slightly forward mids with natural highs, Bass response can be quite impactful when the track calls for it.
   
  I'm so impressed with it for classical, R&B as well as Pop I went back to the store and bought 3 more. I didn't think they would be newsworthy here till this evening when I noticed my 12 year old bringing her EC200 along for a family outing (she has SHE3580 and FX40) when I asked her why she didn't bring her other iems along her reply "This one sounds better and clearer".
  It was then that I realised that the EC200 is the Philips 3580 for people who love vocal clarity.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> What is lacking in the ckn50s SQ? In comparison. Just curious what the 70s would need to make up.


 
   
  Lol, there is nothing lacking in the CKN50, it's a pretty impressive iem but next to a CKN70 the bass doesn't seems as tight or go as deep, vocals are more emotive in the CKN70, both have pretty similar trebles.
   
  I'm coming up to the 40 hrs burning mark on both, I have to admit that I'm spending more listening time with the CKN70, it just that bit more immersing. Tomorrow, I'll start A/Bing with my FXD80, FXZ100/200, CKM500.
  If I have the time, I'll also A/B the CKN50 against the MH1C, CKM300 and GR02 BE which if memory serve me correctly are in the same sonical range.


----------



## Alberto01

Dsnuts, I thank you for those impressions on the SOMIC EFI-82 MT.  That is exactly what I needed.  I was suspicious that your long silence meant that they did not cut it for you.  You try to be polite not only with people, but also with headphones.  HA, HA.  No need to be polite with headphones.  That keeps valuable information from being shared.
   
  Cash's reply to your impressions is the reason why I offered to pay $10 (and a little more if needed) for him to send them to DannyBai (or you as well) for a listening test.  I wanted you to listen exactly to the same sound he was listening to.  Please, let us know if your official impressions (the ones just written on post #7317) still stand after having your Somics set up exactly the way Cash has his.  If you have to re-listen for some time because the change in SQ happens to be significant, we will be happy to wait for your second official impressions.  I don't want to spend $400 in a pair of headphones, if a $65 pair can sound as good.  But, if that does not happen, I will end up having more enjoyment with a lesser investment in the long run, shooting high once and for all, instead of climbing a headphone ladder for which I have already built some rungs (steps).  I see that as a waste of time and money. 
   
  Hey guys, here is a word of wisdom:  $200+ audio gear beats the stuff out of $50+ audio gear.  Skip the $50+ gear and save up for the $200+ gear if you don't have the money right now.  It pays.  If you have the money, don't feel sorry for your wallet and stop reading this post and go and get some dream gear right away, be it $200+ or higher ($1000+!) if you can afford it without dishonoring money obligations.  Every minute that you wait, is a wasted minute of enjoyment.  Money is a renewable resource.  Time isn't.  We have been blessed with audio technology and we only live once.  Money is your servant, not your master.  HA, HA.
   
  gibosi, please post your detailed impressions on your SOMIC EFI-82 MT Cash's modded version.  Everyone will be happy to read them.


----------



## MrEleventy

with certain things, I agree with Alberto. I started with a dac/amp fiio e10 less than 3 or 4 months ago and i'm on my 3 or 4th. I think i'll stick with the e17 since it's portable and get a desktop dac. happy with the o2 as an amp and that can power even the lcd2s to some degree. I think my end game is around 400 - 800 for hps. like the hifiman he400 or 500 and modi or explorer for a dac to go with the o2. once I get that, i'll del my acct to here and stay far away. lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Hey guys, here is a word of wisdom:  $200+ audio gear beats the stuff out of $50+ audio gear.  Skip the $50+ gear and save up for the $200+ gear if you don't have the money right now.  It pays.  If you have the money, don't feel sorry for your wallet and stop reading this post and go and get some dream gear right away, be it $200+ or higher ($1000+!) if you can afford it without dishonoring money obligations.  Every minute that you wait, is a wasted minute of enjoyment.  Money is a renewable resource.  Time isn't.  We have been blessed with audio technology and we only live once.  Money is your servant, not your master.  HA, HA.


 
  Well i agree with you to a certain degree that playing around in the budget-fi arena is a "waste of money and time," but isn't the journey not the destination is what counts??? How can you know or discover your ideal/ fav sound siggy if you just go straight to the top and end it there? A lot of head-fiers are noobs like me, so many have no idea what great sounding gears are or what the proper terms that are use to describe sound are. Playing around with budget-fi gives you lots of opportunities to learn mods/ discover what you truly want out of you audio gears. So when you finally do get that shiny $$$ set of dream cans, you will appreciate them that much more, no??? Where's the fun in going straight to the top from the start, if you don't learn/ pick up some tricks along the journey youknowhatimeng!  Well that was just my cheap @ss talking so don't mind me, just trying to make excuses for myself to stay cheap.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Alberto01 said:
			
		

> . Hey guys, here is a word of wisdom:  $200+ audio gear beats the stuff out of $50+ audio gear.  Skip the $50+ gear and save up for the $200+ gear if you don't have the money right now.  It pays.  If you have the money, don't feel sorry for your wallet and stop reading this post and go and get some dream gear right away, be it $200+ or higher ($1000+!) if you can afford it without dishonoring money obligations.  Every minute that you wait, is a wasted minute of enjoyment.  Money is a renewable resource.  Time isn't.  We have been blessed with audio technology and we only live once.  Money is your servant, not your master.




Here's where I'm going to have to disagree.

In this crazy world of OEMs, new and emerging companies, MSRPs, liquidation, marketing and price gouging, cost cannot be equated to quality anymore.

I'll give you an example. An OEM called Yoga made a headphone called the CD-880 a while back. Many companies bought this headphone and rebranded it. Fischer called it the FA-003 and charged about $200 for it. Brainwavz called it the HM5 and charged about $120 for it. Jaycar Electronics called it the DigiTech Pro Monitor and charged $60 for it. With this many links in the chain, we really don't know what we're getting anymore.

While there may be $200 equipment, there is no such thing as a $200 sound. People pay $200 for everything from M50s to M80s to AD900Xs to DT770s to SR225s to HM5s to 840s to HD 580s. Certainly, these headphones cannot be lumped together as having one homogeneous $200 sound, as they all sound incredibly different.

It even occurs at the high end. Many people report favoring the HD600 to the HD700. Are they wasting their time for not saving up for the $1000 gear?

Is there a correlation between spending more and getting more? Certainly. If there wasn't, this industry would be very broken. But, correlation does not equal causation, and as such, spending $200 on a piece of equipment doesn't immediately make it better than a piece of $50 equipment.

In confusing the economic value of equipment with the sonic value of equipment, a very important question is raised.

Are we here to spend the most money, or are we here to experience the best sound?

If the later option is our true goal, we will have a much easier time achieving this if we disenthrall ourselves from the illusion that spending more money is the easiest way to reach fulfillment.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What you say does not disagree much with what I wrote.  $200+ audio gear is still a budget-fi arena compared to everything that you can get.  Starting at that level or spending little in the $50+ zone and going quickly into the $200+ zone is gonna be much more rewarding than spending lots of money and time (years!) at the $50+ zone.  Also, you can always come back to that zone whenever you want.  I doubt you will want to do much at the $50+ zone once you get a pair of jewels at the $200+ zone.  This is more meaningful to those who have the means to get $200+ stuff, but feel (or think) that it is unfair to spend so much on audio gear.  What's funny about that is that if someone spends a lot of money on $50+ stuff, that means that they have a love for quality audio and will end up spending a lot of money searching for it in a zone where their ears will always be asking for more.  So, sfwalcer if you don't have money for anything above the $50+ zone, then that is your only choice.  There is some quite enjoyable stuff on that level.  But, if you have it or can save enough through a semester or a year to get $200+ stuff, the superior ear satisfaction is worth the wait and/or the abstinence that you have to go through. HA, HA.  I hope that the Somic EFI-82 MT prove me wrong or become the exception. HA, HA.  Let's see what Dsnuts writes in his second official impressions on those Somics.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This does not disagree with what I just said.  It is obvious that you can get $50+ gear that can sound equal or better than $200+ gear.  But, if you find $200+ gear that sounds equal to or almost equal to $400+ gear, your ears will be much happier on that equation than on the lower level zone. Remember that you said that you agreed with me that our ears do not work with the "good for the money" approach?  See here at the end of your post:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-ghosts-first-take-ath-ckn70-pg487-dannybs-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/6120#post_9078997
   
  So, I am not saying that everything on the $200+ zone is worth it and that everything there will be better than anything on the $50+ zone (EFI-82 MT?).  What I am saying is that $200+ zone is quite richer in gems and treasures than the $50+ zone.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi-if saving money is the goal, skipping the $50-$150 hp's makes sense if you keep getting "upgraditis" in the same value range. On the other hand, I find it fun to try out different sound signatures, experiment, and hear what different approaches offer in sonics (and love a good bargain). Also, even if you spend $1,000, I don't think there is a "perfect" headphone. I haven't heard them, but from posts, the top of the line Senn's, AT, HiFiMan, and others don't sound the same, so it's not like you jump into the expensive stuff, and you automatically are in headphone nirvana...you can still have upgraditis, maybe like a planar better than a driver based,feel you made the wrong choice, maybe wind up with both.
  Having said all that, I have a few AT phones...CKN50 (I think), M50's, A700, ES7 (not to mention the other things I read about here and on the Deals thread, JVC 80 and 500 on ear, Sony XBA-3/MH1C, Senn 650's, Westone 3 and 4's, HF-2, and a bunch more, getting too tired to list). Curioius about the AT's-people who've heard the older ones, such as the ones I have, and the newer ones, how do they compare (I saw Dsnuts' post that the midrange is better on the newer models, any more details or opinions out there? Even though the journey is fun, as I mentioned, I also only have so much time to listen/compare, and as they start to pile up (I haven't come close to going through the whole list), you lose the ability to do comparisons at any length, becomes too much to sort out in available time. Do I _need_ new AT iem's? (of course I don't, but will they be more enjoyable listening?). Is it worth jumping onto the AT bandwagon?


----------



## MrEleventy

I feel that with budget-fi, it is more accessible to more ppl but the return of investment is pretty much nil. if you dabble in $100-200 hps, you can make a lot of it back. An example, monoprice dj hps, cheap and isn't worth reselling because shipping is almost half the cost of a new pair, if you don't like it, it's a loss of 30. I bought a pair of senn hd25-1 ii, didn't like the sound so I sold them and made back all my money. so it was like a free loaner. budget-fi has a low to nil resale factor unless you offload them during the hype train is going. after that, you're stuck with them


----------



## MrEleventy

Another example is I picked up a pair of ath a500s that I didn't like. left them in a drawer for years. just found them a few months ago and sold them for about 70% of what I paid. I don't forsee someone rebuying the superluxs and somics unless it was super cheap.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think all you guys make some valid points. It is a fact that great cheaper stuff is harder to come by than mid fi products that are readily available..Truth be told how many great cheapo cans are there really. On this site we are talking maybe 3 or 4 cans..And that is because a few of us realize that there are such thing as great sounding cheaper stuff and others agree..I only wish there was more cans like the Somics and the HA-S500s of the world but truth be told there are limitations of these cans in one way or another. And we mod them to no end just to get them to sound better. This is certainly a fun way of trying to improve the stock product to make them sound like much more expensive cans and for the most part it is easily done. But in the end no mater how much modding you do or cables you use or magic dust you throw on your cheapos they are still cheapos. An orange is an orange no matter how you slice n dice it.
   
  It is awesome to find a cheapo can that can reproduce 90% plus of a higher end can which is again easier said than done. But do they actually replace the higher end cans and their sonic abilities?..Not really. It can come close no doubt but it doesn't. But at the same time cheapo stuff has it's role. I remember listening to the MP8320 for the first time thinking. Wow these things sound great and how can these little iems cost only $7.11.  See for me there is no commitment for stuff like that. You can just throw it in your ears not to analyze it's faults but just to enjoy the music..I think it is the smart headfier that try out a budget can to find out what they like in a sound before committing to something higher end. As even higher end stuff guys end up selling just to try n find what they truly prefer. I don't ever recall people being 100% satisfies with any can at any level. Even the mighty grail of headphones the HE-90 has guys buying them and then selling them.. I think it is more important to find ones preference in sound more than any other factor in this hobby to pursue the ideal headphone for you..
   
  I actually encourage guys to find them gems. I know there are out there and they exist. With audio gears at an all time high in popularity, if a cheaper product get noticed it only encourages companies to do one better. And who don't want better..


----------



## DannyBai

Through my experience, the budget-fi equipment has been sort of an awakening that quality stuff exists at this price range.  Some of the gears I've purchased that cost twenty bucks come close in performance to gears that cost 100 bucks.  This is truly a bargain and for someone who cannot afford the 100 bucks, it makes all the sense to grab it.  Heck, I don't need it, but buy it just to find out.  But majority of them end up not as good as the 100 dollar item I already have.  Whether it's the cable, small refinements in sound or comfort.  Not always the case but a large percent of the time, this is the case for me.  There's usually some reason it doesn't stack up to the stuff I already own and I'd rather ditch the cheap item instead of the one that costs twice the price.  This might not make sense for some if the cheaper item is so close in performance but I like the higher quality components used in the more expensive gear and the little refinements in sound are crucial for me also.  For the others that do not own the higher dollar equipment, it's a no brainer especially when someone that can compare it with something that is twice the price and gives a go.  Value to differs to everyone as does sound, so as a music hobbyist, it's up to you what audio gears are worth to you only.


----------



## JiggaD369

While on the topic, my $5 Incase's are becoming my ideal sound signature.
   
  Yes, they're even outclassing the Sextetts. By a wide margin.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Subscribing to this thread. Interesting read


----------



## MrEleventy

jiggad369 said:


> While on the topic, my $5 Incase's are becoming my ideal sound signature.
> 
> Yes, they're even outclassing the Sextetts. By a wide margin.




i found them at tj maxx for 25.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> i found them at tj maxx for 25.


 
  Rip the tag off and ask for the price. lol.


----------



## lilboozy

Nit sure if any of you saw this fr graph of the monoprice 9927. It's very linear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/02/monoprice-9927.html


----------



## Alberto01

Thank you guys for all your replies to my "word of wisdom."  I am sure that all of our comments on this subject will be enlightening to anyone who reads them, whether they stay as $50+ gear people, $200+ gear people, or both.
   
  As for my own experience, I have found out with a couple of headphones that if someone says something negative about their sound on online reviews, my ears will agree.  So, if there is a negative review on sound quality of any given headphones, my ears will surely complain once they hear them.  If there are no negative reviews (i.e. HE-400, HE-500), I doubt that my ears will have any major complaints on their sound quality.  The good news about this, is that all positive reviews stuff is not so far out of reach that I can not make a stretch somewhere and grab something from that zone.  This won't keep me closed minded about cheaper stuff.  I just know that it is not very likely to find a top of the line quality gem in the cheap zone.  So, I won't go around trying to find it, like I have done so far.  If I do and as I do so, the capacity to stretch and grab something from the all positive reviews zone, is undermined to a great extent.  So, if the EFI-82 MT are a phenomenon, I will surely get them.  If they are great for the money, but get beat the stuff out (by an easy to notice margin) by the HE-400 or ES700 or CKS1000 or equivalent, then I will save the $65 so that I can get one of those sooner and not later. HA, HA.
   
  BTW, I joined this train on the XB90EX station and I have read every single post since then.  Everything that was and is on this train before that station has gotten beat by stuff that came afterwards at the same or at a lower price in the span of less than three months since they became the FOTW (W=week).  That should tell you something.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HA, HA.  Hilarious!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What you say does not disagree much with what I wrote.  $200+ audio gear is still a budget-fi arena compared to everything that you can get.  Starting at that level or spending little in the $50+ zone and going quickly into the $200+ zone is gonna be much more rewarding than spending lots of money and time (years!) at the $50+ zone.  Also, you can always come back to that zone whenever you want.  I doubt you will want to do much at the $50+ zone once you get a pair of jewels at the $200+ zone.  This is more meaningful to those who have the means to get $200+ stuff, but feel (or think) that it is unfair to spend so much on audio gear.  What's funny about that is that if someone spends a lot of money on $50+ stuff, that means that they have a love for quality audio and will end up spending a lot of money searching for it in a zone where their ears will always be asking for more.  So, sfwalcer if you don't have money for anything above the $50+ zone, then that is your only choice.  There is some quite enjoyable stuff on that level.  But, if you have it or can save enough through a semester or a year to get $200+ stuff, the superior ear satisfaction is worth the wait and/or the abstinence that you have to go through. HA, HA.  I hope that the Somic EFI-82 MT prove me wrong or become the exception. HA, HA.  Let's see what Dsnuts writes in his second official impressions on those Somics.


 
   
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> This does not disagree with what I just said.  It is obvious that you can get $50+ gear that can sound equal or better than $200+ gear.  But, if you find $200+ gear that sounds equal to or almost equal to $400+ gear, your ears will be much happier on that equation than on the lower level zone.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> So, I am not saying that everything on the $200+ zone is worth it and that everything there will be better than anything on the $50+ zone (EFI-82 MT?).  What I am saying is that $200+ zone is quite richer in gems and treasures than the $50+ zone.


 
   
  I love my budget-fi phones (especially the S500's), and also the crazy folks who frequent these forums - you know who you are lol! But what you said above personally resonates for me. Based on Ds's recommendations, and also based on my desire to hopefully just find something that stops my upgrade-itis (at least for a while), and also based on my desire to get an open backed set of cans, I took a chance on the ad900x's. And really, I'm not sure that I could be happier - I truly love listening to these puppies as much as I can. At the price I paid for them, I feel *very* satisfied that I made the right choice. And if I got them at the current price ($160!), I would feel like a thief lol. Basically for the price you can get them for now, it's stupid - they can complete you   The problems for some of course would be that the isolation is zero, and also that the cable is 10ft long (and non-detachable).
   
  There's my 2 cents (for free!).


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> gibosi, please post your detailed impressions on your SOMIC EFI-82 MT Cash's modded version.  Everyone will be happy to read them.


 
   
  For a beginner such as myself, the Somics have been a great buy. These are my very first cans and so I have nothing else to compare them to. For some time now, I have been listening to Somics with double dampening, Somic and Shure, and yet I thought that they sounded great! ahaha.... Then I read Dsnuts review and I learn that double dampening is not such a good thing.. last night I take the Somic dampening off... and now I am hearing things I have not heard before... And I am experiencing all my music just a little differently than before.... and it is better than before.....  I am learning..... And I am learning about pads. I am learning about dampening material. I am learning about closed, semi closed and open. I am learning many things. And as a noobie, I would rather climb up the ladder a few steps at a time, to allow my ears and mind to understand what I am hearing, and to discover my musical preferences. So I am of the same mind as sfwalcer. I am fond of saying,"It's got to be the going not the getting there that's good." ( Harry Chapin "Greyhound")   I am enjoying the journey. And I am not going to go out and buy the HE-500s because my ears are just not experienced enough to appreciate them. Moreover, I may in fact discover that I just don't like their sound. Again, look at all the expensive stuff that is being sold on Head-fi for sale forum because people discovered they didn't like it. Rather, I am trying to understand what I should buy next. Of course, it very likely won't be another $50 can  And it won't be a $500 can. My thinking is that it will be something in the neighborhood of $250 or a bit higher, depending on whether I can find something really nice used (because someone else bought it and discovered they didn't like it!")
   
  Of course, others who have more experienced ears and know what they like, would be wasting their money buying Somics and tweaking them. We are very lucky that Dsnuts is willing to do this, because I think we all know that it is incredibly unlikely that any $50 can is going to displace any of his favorites. Moreover, he is not only willing to buy these, but then he provides us with a detailed review based on his considerable experience. I can't say just how much I appreciate his contributions.  
   
  Personally, I do not believe the Somics are the cans for Alberto. I agree with him that the likelihood of him finding a keeper in the $200 and up range is much more realistic. But I am much lower on the ladder than he is and I am very happy with the Somics... however, they will not be my last headphone... of this I am sure...


----------



## CashNotCredit

Ya know, Alberto's totally right about the whole buying a $200 can that can outperform $400 ones.

 I don't know what it is, but I don't see enough of these. I'm sure there out there, but I think it's a lot easier/less risky to make a "discovery" at the $50 price point than at a more expensive one. We just don't see it as much, you know?

 This is why I'm really thinking about getting an AD900X.
   
  Usually, diminishing returns stops mid-fi (am I using it right now? xD) headphones from outperforming their class, but when a lower-high end can can overachieve as much as you guys have all said it does, well that's something pretty special.
   
  Kudos to Dsnuts for always keeping us in the loop about this stuff. 100 $10 headphones hurt the pocketbook just as much as a $1000 one, and the time it takes to listen to all of them and write impressions is just crazy.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good comments!
   
  I will make a correction about you saying "But I am much lower on the ladder than the is..."  I have not gone farther up on the ladder than you have.  I have just been looking up the ladder more carefully and I am a good observer.  I also have done quite a bid on reading on user's experience with several highly regarded headphones and other not so highly regarded headphones.  Something that adds value to those two aspects is that I have had to buy equipment for live sound strictly from reading online reviews.  I got great gear at great prices.  In the process I jumped some steps on the live sound gear.  Oh boy! I am so glad that I did.  The equipment that I got would be the equivalent to the $200+ zone stuff on headphones.  The equipment that others got before I came into the picture was equivalent to the $100- zone stuff on headphones.  I got great stuff without breaking the bank that won't leave the band wanting for replacements in just a few years.  With all that, I have developed both a feeling (gut instinct in part?) and an understanding to foresee what it would be like getting to the top of the ladder (or rather my ladder) in a step by step manner or in a much quicker way.  All this helped in my recommendation for you to get a hybrid tube amp and skip other steps in the amplifier ladder.  BTW it seems like we should be happy with that decision just from seeing that you have been a happy tube roller. HA, HA.  There is not much to roll with solid state amps.
   
  Let's wait until Dsnuts second official impressions on the Somics to see if they would be good for me or not.  And now that I know that you went through the same dampening steps that Dsnuts went through with his Somics, I ask how much better are they after the dampening change in bass, mids, highs, imaging, separation and soundstage?


----------



## Dsnuts

I suppose this is a good time as any to tell you guys a little news regarding my situation. When I mentioned I would be getting the Meridian explorer and the CKN70 and take a break for a while. It is beacuse of what is happening to my business.
   
  After roughtly 15 years of doing business at my location. The real reason why I was so active on these threads was because I had so much down time. I have seen my humble little business through the good times and bad and like all good things that have a beginning it also has an ending.. At the end of this month because of the different direction of the parent company I work for I will no longer have a job. I can continue with another product but I feel I need a change in my life so I will sell off whatever I have at my shop and that will be it for me. This will also mean.. No more spending on phones or audio gears for me for a while. I have to save every dollar I have in order to survive whatever that I will be getting into next.. I haven't been jobless for so long I forgot what it is like to be looking for work.. Truth be told what I would really like to do is be involved with headfi and the audio industry but this is just wishful thinking.  I have some really great ideas about how the industry can grow and such but they are just ideas. 
   
  As much as I would like to be trying out new gears and reporting to you guys as much as possible. Because of the reality of my situation. All my funds and attention will be going toward what I will do for the next 15 years.. I will not abandon my threads and you guys but my time here at headfi will be limited..Most guys have down time when they get home. For me my down time was at my work.. The business was slowing down with the downturn of the economy and I have seen many businesses around my area close down for good..I knew I was never going to retire doing what I do but I did the best I could with what I have. Now it is time to move on for me.
   
  I will try to be on as much as possible and I hope to continue the threads as best as I can but my future is very uncertain..It does sadden me quite a bit to think I will no longer be able to do what I am good at on these threads but at the same time I know you guys will do well in carrying on without my input.. Headfi was here before me and Headfi will be here after me. I feel I had made some life long friendships with some of the other headfiers that understand my position and to those guys I like to thank. To all the guys have helped me and followed my lead in discovering stuff that otherwise would have never gotten an audience. To you guys I would like to thank. You guys that read these threads and give your support to this site it has been so much fun.. Thank you all..


----------



## DannyBai

You're a good man Ds.  You're future is bright as is your heart.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ T_T head-fi needs you Ds. Despite that your statement regarding "Headfi was here before me and Headfi will be here after me" holds true for all of us, it would be a great loss to this forum/ community if you are not able to continue to do what you do now.  Head-fi is not gonna be the same for sure without you passionately overseeing these wonderful threads of yours. Petition anyone??? We need to show our love/ support for the Nut-man as he has so passionately poured into these threads. I don't want to force the issue, but................ head-fi should seriously consider getting Ds on board.


----------



## quisxx

Long Live The King!!!  I wish you the best man. Me and my ears love you bro (although my pockets hate you lol).


----------



## vlenbo

Wow, just coming back from the hiatus and a disheartening message pops up. I agree with Danny, there will be a fantastic future ahead of you. It will just take some time, but hey, even if it is little by little, everything works out in the end. I still remember how you eradicated the silly stigma that cheapo headphones contained in headfi. It is a good thing people like cash, alberto1, danny, eric, sfw and the rest understand what a good headphone is, no matter what value. While cheap headphones can not beat some decent mid-fi headphones, it can definitely match or triumph most mid headphones. People have to be open minded, and hopefully all of us in headfi will stay open minded.


----------



## waynes world

Hi Ds! Danny's got it right, things will work out fine for you. And once things get settled, you might not be able to spend quite as much time as in the past helping us here at head-fi (though we can always hope!), but you will be back to help nonetheless. I for one would like to thank you for your contributions. As corny as it may sound, I have received a lot of satisfaction here at head-fi over the last while, and you are responsible for a huge part of that, and you are responsible for a huge amount of auditory satisfaction due to the great gear that you have _very _persausively recommended lol. So thanks again, and I my thoughts are with you as you go through this transition period. Cheers my friend!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Head-fi is not gonna be the same for sure without you passionately overseeing these wonderful threads of yours. Petition anyone??? We need to show our love/ support for the Nut-man as he has so passionately poured into these threads. I don't want to force the issue, but................ head-fi should seriously consider getting Ds on board.


 
   
  I'm on board fer sure. The man _is_ head-fi for crying out loud.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm on board fer sure. The man _is_ a part of head-fi for crying out loud.


 
  ^ Fixed!!!
   
  The man _IS_ head-fi for crying out loud. I know i took it too far, but you know what i mean.


----------



## DannyBai

Had to change my avatar in honor of Ds.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Fixed!!!
> 
> The man _IS_ head-fi for crying out loud. I know i took it too far, but you know what i mean.


 
   
  Fixed it myself thank you!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The man _IS_ head-fi for crying out loud. I know i took it too far, but you know what i mean.


 
  If you aren't making big bucks, Dsnuts is Head-Fi. He's the reason I got my 8320s and HA-S500s, and the way his menatility towards audiophilia rubbed off on me is the reason that I looked for my Uptowns, DBis, Jaycars, Arcatron, FiiO, Somics and basically everything else I have. This guy's the voice of reason and frugality in a cavalcade of extravagance. His contributions and the effect on my outlook that they created are the reason why I can know that despite my meager income, I have a pretty awesome rig.
   
  That's not taking it too far at all.

 Best of luck with whatever comes next, Dsnuts. Thank you very much for the many contributions you have given to making good sound possible for _everyone, _not just a select few.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Had to change my avatar in honor of Ds.


 
   
  Oh boy !   ...now I feel guilty for making him "walk the plank" earlier !    ...if only I had knew about his situation,  ... wouldn't have start all that pirate folly which in retrospect seems so insensitive. redfaced apologies, bro Dsnut.
   
  Changing my Avatar to "please forgive me" in honor too, in addition, will withhold posting reviews of the CKN70 for the next few days as well.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Oh boy !   ...now I feel guilty for making him "walk the plank" earlier !    ...if only I had knew about his situation,  ... wouldn't have start all that pirate folly which in retrospect seems so insensitive. redfaced apologies, bro Dsnut.
> 
> Changing my Avatar to "please forgive me" in honor too, in addition, will withhold posting reviews of the CKN70 for the next few days as well.


 

 Lets make him walk again!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was fun ghost and "Obama" i meant Ds is a good sport.


----------



## RoMee

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I hope we'll still see you from time to time, and good luck with what ever path you decide to take.
  Even though I don't post/comment much, your recommendations and opinions influenced a lot of my headphone purchase, so thank you for that.


----------



## d marc0

You've been an inspiration D' for all of us! As a matter of fact, this thread got me into this hobby. You made me realize one can still be an audiophile even if his pockets aren't deep. So thank you and all the best!


----------



## ericp10

I admit to being skeptical about you initially Dnuts, but as I've gotten to know you, you have been as good as gold. You've been really generous with me in the exchange of ideas and information about various products. I wish you all the best and don't be a stranger. Things will get better, and quickly. I'll believe this for you.


----------



## Zelda

if anyone is interested in a CKN70, i ordered 2 pairs, but i´ll sell the 2nd pair. check my sign.


----------



## PakoBoy

anyone here tried the Takstar Pro 80 or HI2050? There is a thread about them and they seems to be promising.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread


----------



## doctorjazz

Ds, so sorry to hear about your situation...I figured you were able to do all that listening because you were able to use work time, but didn't realize it was that bad (figuring maybe the job related to audio somehow). Having been through a work slowdown years back (during which I was able to catalog my 5,000-at the time-LP/CD collection), now I have a sense of what the days are like (heads did roll where I worked, fortunately for me I was spared the chopping block). I have to echo the above sentiments. Your enthusiasm made this stuff fun (what's the point otherwise), and I appreciated that you took the time to PM when appropriate with help or encouragement. Hoping you land on your feet, the thread won't be the same without your frequent input. All the best.


----------



## boost3d

Anyone know if the Sennheiser Double Flange tips are as wide bore as stock JVC tips (FX40 for example)? Looking at pics they seem to be but hard to tell. 
   

   
   Still searching for tips that isolate well (other than stock memory foam) and don't negatively affect SQ.


----------



## boost3d

Double post


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I never saw this as an antagonistic move.  I did not care much about it, but I followed along and asked cute and others to do so, just to be supportive.  I have even kept my pirate avatar after the pirate week was over because I liked how the look of it turned out.


----------



## JiggaD369

Ds,
   
  Best of luck with all of your endeavors. Please remember we'll always be here no matter how much be spat about leavign this place. There is always home for an additional memeber.


----------



## MrEleventy

That's bummer to hear DS. Hope everything turns out fine for you. You'll be sorely missed that's for sure. Your thread on the monoprice got me spending money on hps & iems again. Before that, I was settling on ~$20 skullcandy and being fine with them but no more! Quickly fell down that rabbit hole quickly hopping up the ladder, monoprice, 3580s, JVC X1X, MH1-Cs, eledac... Definitely enjoyed your recommendations and impressions while holding my credit card in hand. Thanks a lot and of course, wallet( and wife) hates you.


----------



## Dsnuts

I appreciate the kind words of encouragement from all you guys..I will not be dead to headfi but will be more of an observer and I will lend a hand when I can.. Will try to chime in when time allows. I will let you guys know how I am doing from time to time but for the most par
   
  Part Deux. Somic EFI-82MTs using Shure Pads minus stock sound dampening..The clarity has in deed improved greatly. I think perhaps the stock dampening has more to do with limiting the sound more so than any other factor here. It is like a big veil has been removed from the overall sound..Just this alone has made a big difference in treble and vocal clarity..
   
  The overall sound is not as flat as it was before and the highs now have much better presence..I can now understand why Cash was so excited to hear these with his tunes with this configuration..It brings what was an average headphone sound to an outstanding value in sound. The presentation is still more monitor like more than the immersive nature of higher end cans but now it has a much better balance. The dual sound dampening was making the mid bass go all over the place and taking the stock one out just about solves the looseness of the mid bass..The lower regions needs better tonal control and tightness but for what is there it is now much more cohesive with the rest of the sound signature.
   
  The highs have come alive with much more energy and presence..Much more micro details can be heard.  But at the same time the lack of depth of the highs are still a part of the sound. Vocals have much more energy and resolve using this combo..But all is not perfect. Now I am detecting a bit of an unbalanced mid section. The higher mids are much more pronounced and what seems to be more detail in the upper regions now overshadows the lower mids more so. The lower regions while being much more tame still does not have the perfect pitch tightness of the more refined cans.
   
  But overall I will say. This sound in this configuration beats out all the previous budget fi headphones I have heard easily...For some reason the sound engineers thought using the stock pad and stock sound dampening will bring out the best sound from these drivers and it took our own Cash to figure out that this is not so..Cash's simple Shure pad replacement and taking out the stock sound dampening truly makes these cans much better in every way. For me just doing this the sound value alone has easily doubled. And just as I finish typing this. I get my CKN70s.
   

  Will have some impressions up soon.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Thanks for the re-write up Ds! DUN DUN DUN let the HYPE begin!!!


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The overall sound is not as flat as it was before and the highs now have much better presence..I can now understand why Cash was so excited to hear these with his tunes with this configuration..It brings what was an average headphone sound to an outstanding value in sound. The presentation is still more monitor like more than the immersive nature of higher end cans but now it has a much better balance. The dual sound dampening was making the mid bass go all over the place and taking the stock one out just about solves the looseness of the mid bass. *The lower regions needs better tonal control and tightness but for what is there it is now much more cohesive with the rest of the sound signature.*


 
  You're totally dead on the money here.

 Maybe they'd benefit from being opened up all the way.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> Anyone know if the Sennheiser Double Flange tips are as wide bore as stock JVC tips (FX40 for example)? Looking at pics they seem to be but hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Still searching for tips that isolate well (other than stock memory foam) and don't negatively affect SQ.


 

 Yes they are. I ordered some from this vendor that had this pic on ebay. I am using them on my new CKN70s.


----------



## Mackem

Please let us know your impressions on the CKN70, including fit/comfort. Looking to buy if they live up to expectations.


----------



## oneoseven

what's the comfort like on those senn tips ds? better than the stock that comes with the ckn70s? I have a pair of ckns on the way and could order those too


----------



## Dsnuts

Stock AT tips are like every other AT tip. Kinda stiff silicone style. The Sennheiser double flange tips are much softer and also has the wider bore. I ordered 3 pairs of extra large from the vendor on ebay and I am using all 3 pairs. A pair on my CKS1000, CKN50 and also on my CKN70.
   
  I want to burn in the CKN70 for the day and hear them a bit later..Will post some thoughts on them real soon.


----------



## Mackem

Is there anywhere on eBay UK I can get those Sennheiser double flange tips in medium?


----------



## boost3d

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes they are. I ordered some from this vendor that had this pic on ebay. I am using them on my new CKN70s.


 
   
  Thanks, look like I will be ordering some.
   
  Also more importantly, sorry to hear about your situation. Its gonna be hard not having someone like yourself around more often to help the newbies (like me).


----------



## pss395

Hey Dsnuts, I just got a pair of FX101 and FX40. Yeah the SQ is quite nice, but what prevent me with enjoying these babe is the fact that they make hissing background noise.
  Yes, with almost ALL of my equipment.
  I use them with a Fiio e6 connected with my mac, ipod nano, iphone. While only the iphone that does not make hissing noise, all other stuff suffer at a certain level. I really can't enjoy it, the sound is very prominent. 
  My other headphone and IEM (SHE3580, 8320, HD439) deal fine with all of these stuff.
  So how can I fix it? Cause really, I like my JVC pair a lot. Please answer asap. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Try just plugging in directly to your ipod..I never heard any type of background sound just using them directly to my Sony daps.


----------



## mugen3

Good luck in the future Ds. You are one of the most helpful and compelling people I have met on this site. A true representative of Head-Fi. Always taking one for the team, getting something because it just seemed interesting. You showed everyone some of the best sounding headphones and IEMs ever made. My CKN70s have been bought in your honor.


----------



## dflock

Best of luck dsnuts. Just wanted to chime in, as this thread and many others you created helped me make a lot of decisions and enjoy the audio trade far more than I would have. Hope you land on your feet.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'd just like to say thank you, Dsnuts. As a noob, you helped me make decisions on buying my first IEM's & Headphones a few months back (JVC FX101 & JVC S500) I wouldn't have known these existed if it weren't for you. You make a huge contribution to this site and will be missed. I hope you find your feet soon, all the best.


----------



## pss395

dsnuts said:


> Try just plugging in directly to your ipod..I never heard any type of background sound just using them directly to my Sony daps.



Yes I did that. Man I can't believe why it makes those noise. Both of my JVC pair  but oddily, my iphone 4s is working fine with these iem. 
Now I'm letting it burn in and see what happened. 
By the way, I really like the 8320. It rock!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Thank you mugen3, Gee, dflock I appreciate all you guys.
   
  I burned in my new CKN70 in for the past 4 hours or so. They are no where near done. But this is what I am hearing from them. right now.
   
  AT has once again shown the mastery of tuning.. I have not been disappointed with a single item from AT this year.. I didn't even have to think twice about the CKN70 for me to bite on them.. This sound is decidedly high end..
   
  It is unfortunate that AT has decided to use the same exact cord they used on the cheaper CKN50. Comfort and fit is exactly like the CKN50 it is a non issue. There is not an ear that will have an issue with the comfort of these in ears. But how does these sound?
   
  The balancing on these earphones are a work of art. There is not a range these don't hit with precision. This sound is not just about the nicely done high level of detail but the smoothness of that detail on here is effortless. These remind me a bit of the tuning that is on the ES700. The level of detail is very similar to armatures in detail. These do remind me much of how my XBA-3s sound. Yet the mids on these.. I will get back to that here in a few. The all aluminum housing has something to do with the sweetness of sound these are emitting..
   
  The highs..At another level of refinement. The highs are the new AT version..The highs are a bit forward in the mix but no where near the unrefined ear splitting sharpness that used to be on many of their older earphones. These have absolute control in this region and high end sparkle abound very natural and transients are spot on. Timbre detail is yet another very fine aspect of this sound..I mention that this sound is effortless and I think it has everything to do with ATs version of the carbon nanotube they are using on these earphones. Now let me get to what is without a doubt the best part of these earphone.
   
  The mids..The balancing and depth in the mids are superb.. Vocals are not only portrayed with the power and intention of the artist but also a smoothness and a touch of sweetness that is only on a higher end sound.. AT this year has done the one thing that other companies only wish they can do. Vocals on these do remind me of the vocal performance of the ES700s.Imagery and instrument separation is very distinct yet so cohesive in what I am hearing..It is astounding I am getting all this from one single 5.7mm Micro HD driver. The added aluminum housing on these earphones add to this sound a command and control that is unheard of for this cost. I can sense the mids will become more fuller and I bet even smoother than how they sound now with a full burn in cycle and if that happens. Game over my friends.
   
  The bass.
  Magic. Just magic..These actually adjust to the bass level of the tune more than have a set level of bass. See cheaper phones have a certain amount of bass boost and that is it. You get to enjoy that bass even if you don't want to. Not with these..If your tune has sub bass that comes in like your friends Honda trunk o funk 12 inch. Guess what these will bring it.. Be it natural or synthetic bass is not only controlled but is very satisfactory..Tonality is spot on and is very textured and layered to perfection. Simply put these have a very high quality bass on these earphones. It is not a question if these will hit them bass notes but more of a question of if your tune has it in it.
   
  It is surprising to me that this earphone is not only sounds like they have 3 drivers in the ears that represent the highs mids and lows but then they have all the goodies that make up a high end performing earphone. If these actually get better with burn in. Oh man.


----------



## sfwalcer

HOLY CRAP HYPED!!! Damn and I just got my FXZ200s. Looks like i got no choice but to get these babies as well.  AND  EVERYTHING ATH released this year. LMAO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: can't wait for the A/Bs between all the micro carbon/ nanotube drivers, it's gonna be an epic showdown. I have this feeling ATH is gonna come out as the undisputed TOP DOG in this fight.


----------



## Dsnuts

I predicted these CKN70s are gonna sound much higher end than the $70 price tag on Amazon Japan. Like you guys wouldn't believe. One of the best sounding earphones I have ever heard.


----------



## Omnom

Does anyone still wanna bite on some Somics still... haha?


----------



## DannyBai

Damn.  Better get these on order right away.  AT salesman of the year.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love that avatar. gonna have to bring out my Scarface. Who you kidding you was gonna order one anyway.


----------



## pss395

dsnuts said:


> Thank you mugen3, Gee, dflock I appreciate all you guys.
> 
> I burned in my new CKN70 in for the past 4 hours or so. They are no where near done. But this is what I am hearing from them. right now.
> 
> ...



OMG Dsnuts. I just bought 4 iem at one. Don't force me to go and buy one more lol


----------



## DannyBai

All I had was cheech and bill Murray from ghostbusters for dolls so I chose cheech.   I'm usually somewhat skeptical until you come in and blow it up.   Like I said AT, JVC and whatever else salesman of the year.  You deserve 30% of the sales.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I predicted these CKN70s are gonna sound much higher end than the $70 price tag on Amazon Japan. Like you guys wouldn't believe. One of the best sounding earphones I have ever heard.


 
   
  I believe without a doubt, because the CKN50 punches waaaaaay above it's $40 dollar price tag. But that cable just irritates the hell out of me. I'm sure I'll breakdown and buy the 70 sooner or later, but I'm in no rush with the CKN50 and the CKS1000 (which is really giving me some eargasms).


----------



## Dsnuts

Because I am fortunate to have some of ATs newest I am seeing the correlation in sound tuning for their various phones and headphones it goes kinda like this.
   
  The CKS1000 is the earphone equivalent to the WS99 full sized cans in tuning and performance.
   
  The CKN70 is the earphone equivalent to the ES700 portables in tuning and performance.. Both the ES700 and the CKN70 use metals for housing so this may have something to do with the sweetness in tone and their level of detail.. In any case. I think JVC might have lit a fire in the company that is Audio Technica. All their stuff this year is nothing short of greatness. I look forward to hear how overnight burn in does with the CKN70..
   
  If you guys were ever curious about ATs newer phones this year.  Do not hesitate. Give them a go.


----------



## JiggaD369

XBA-40 and CKN70 on their way!
   
  Now time to look for a DIY amp.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hmm... JVC FXZ200 or ATH CKN70's? These CKN70's sound incredible going by your early impressions Dsnuts. I think my sound preference is slightly bass orientated but that still does everything else well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the highs were a bit pronounced on open box as I briefly heard them but when I had them in my ears as I was typing my impression on them. 4 hours is not much of a burn in but man did they sound great. I was using my Z1060 too and not even on my best source. 
   
  I am very confident in the sound level of these earphones. AT knocked one out of the park with this one. It has a very high quality sound to them and what is not to like about that. These will easily hold there own against earphones like a XBA-3 or a FXZ100 maybe even the FXZ200 which is almost 3 times the cost. There will be many that will actually prefer this sound over them I am certain of it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the highs were a bit pronounced on open box as I briefly heard them but when I had them in my ears as I was typing my impression on them. 4 hours is not much of a burn in but man did they sound great. I was using my Z1060 too and not even on my best source.
> 
> I am very confident in the sound level of these earphones. AT knocked one out of the park with this one. It has a very high quality sound to them and what is not to like about that. These will easily hold there own against earphones like a XBA-3 or a FXZ100 *maybe even the FXZ200 which is almost 3 times the cost*. There will be many that will actually prefer this sound over them I am certain of it.


 
  haha that's reassuring to hear that you still got so much love for these FXZ200s. I've got your routine dead memorized.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
.........LMAO!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I believe without a doubt, because the CKN50 punches waaaaaay above it's $40 dollar price tag. But that cable just irritates the hell out of me. I'm sure I'll breakdown and buy the 70 sooner or later, but I'm in no rush with the CKN50 and the CKS1000 (which is really giving me some eargasms).


 

 You know the surprising thing about the CKN70 ericp? The CKN70s don't have that deep lushness but is replaced by smooth sweetness.. The CKN70 I think at the end of the burn will hold their own even against the CKS1000. These are the higher end version of the CKN50 tuning but how it actually came out..
   
  I was seriously trying to listen for flaws. lol.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +100. AT has been a roll lately. I bought the CKN50 right when they were released with no hesitation. The only reason I sold them was because AT announced the 70s so suddenly (and that damn cable).
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Because I am fortunate to have some of ATs newest I am seeing the correlation in sound tuning for their various phones and headphones it goes kinda like this.
> 
> The CKS1000 is the earphone equivalent to the WS99 full sized cans in tuning and performance.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh that is great to hear about the CKN70s. I read your impressions of the ES700 and they seem marvelous. Too bad there's no AD900X equivalent. A pair of AD900X would definitely be the next and last thing I ever buy.
   
  I agree, I sense that AT is coming out with a big response to JVC. JVC took a huge initiative last year with all their groundbreaking carbon nanotube IEMs. And while the Sony XBA didn't really take off over here, I bet they were a sleeper hit in Japan. The competition in Japan is fierce since there are so many audio companies there. In fact, lately I've been swearing by Japanese headphones because I sense the biggest changes and improvements with their models. Just seems to me like the Japanese companies put in more effort in improving because of the competition.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha that's reassuring to hear that you still got so much love for these FXZ200s. I've got your routine dead memorized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 "Oh these? Their my subs."     When you getting your FXZ200s?


----------



## waynes world

Nice impressions Ds! The cnk70's sound like winners!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> "Oh these? Their my subs."     When you getting your FXZ200s?


 

 LoL. It just got shipped from Hawaii. Got it from a fellow head-fier. Man i wish i can trade places with those iems if you knowhatimean.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Nice impressions Ds! The cnk70's sound like winners!


 

 WAYNE send your GR07BE back and get on the ATH gravy train instead. LoL


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> +100. AT has been a roll lately. I bought the CKN50 right when they were released with no hesitation. The only reason I sold them was because AT announced the 70s so suddenly (and that damn cable).
> 
> 
> Oh that is great to hear about the CKN70s. I read your impressions of the ES700 and they seem marvelous. Too bad there's no AD900X equivalent. A pair of AD900X would definitely be the next and last thing I ever buy.
> ...


 
   
  I don't think it will be possible for an earphone to sound like the AD900X. That would be a feat in deed. The widest stage earphones don't come close to the AD900X in stage or the air they have in the sound. It is one of a kind. I suppose the CKN70 is somewhat of a more condensed version as all AT cans and earphones have superior balance in their tuning this year and all of them put focus on the human voice...This CKN70s are just the cherry on the top of the cake. lol.
   
  The funny thing is. Minus one new MP9927 I just had to get.. Everything I have bought this year has been all AT stuff..And each one has been one Wow after another.


----------



## waynes world

Ya never know sf. Ds-hype can make a man do crazy things lol!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Thank you mugen3, Gee, dflock I appreciate all you guys.
> 
> I burned in my new CKN70 in for the past 4 hours or so. They are no where near done. But this is what I am hearing from them. right now.
> 
> ...


 
  Since you mentioned that the ckn70s can hold against the xba-3s and fxz100s, how is the tonality of the mids and highs? How is the soundstage and the speed of the ath-ckn70s? Does it have depth to its sound, and did the sound get any thicker when slightly burned in? Is the bass as tight or tighter than the fxz100/200? And last question, how is the instrument seperation?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ya never know sf. Ds-hype can make a man do crazy things lol!


 

 Nuff said....
..... you know what time it is.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't think it will be possible for an earphone to sound like the AD900X. That would be a feat in deed. The widest stage earphones don't come close to the AD900X in stage or the air they have in the sound. It is one of a kind. I suppose the CKN70 is somewhat of a more condensed version as all AT cans and earphones have superior balance in their tuning this year and all of them put focus on the human voice...This CKN70s are just the cherry on the top of the cake. lol.
> 
> The funny thing is. Minus one new MP9927 I just had to get.. Everything I have bought this year has been all AT stuff..And each one has been one Wow after another.


 
   
  Maybe not a universal, my friend, but you haven't heard the V6. I haven't heard a soundstage wider in any earphone (and very few headphones that I own - if any). By the way, Sony hybrid tips refines the sound of the CKS100 even more and really pushes the details forward (yes, even with the smaller nozzle opening. Got to try it.Violin and piano are like sexy smooth (yea, I typed sexy smooth ... lol).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Since you mentioned that the ckn70s can hold against the xba-3s and fxz100s, how is the tonality of the mids and highs? How is the soundstage and the speed of the ath-ckn70s? Does it have depth to its sound, and did the sound get any thicker when slightly burned in? Is the bass as tight or tighter than the fxz100/200? And last question, how is the instrument seperation?


 
  The sound is a spacious one. Not the widest stage but certainly not bad either. Above average in stage for certain.  I know you guys have had them out of head moments when you hear a good earphone with excellent imagery. These have that in spades. Much like other micro HD earphones the FXDs and MH1C and these CKNs all have the out of your head imagery and spacing. The CKN70 refining the sound to the best level I have ever heard in a single microHD. Speed is excellent. Rock on these earphone will be on point. I sense with burn in the mids will be fuller and perhaps smoother but that is just a guess. Also the highs should settle in more so and will have a smoother transition to the mids. It would suck if the sound end up getting worse. Heck I was liking what I was hearing so much I was debating if I even need to burn them in.
   
  No worries on the tonality or anything weird or out of place in the sound.. The tuning on the earphone is excellence.
   
  Bass is so quality on these it is gonna surprise bass fans.. It passed my bassiest tracks with ease. I don't think the bass quantity is as much as the FXZ200s but is more like the FXZ100s but the quality is excellent. Very nice refined tight bass with full throttle texture and fullness in the sub bass when called for.
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Maybe not a universal, my friend, but you haven't heard the V6. I haven't heard a soundstage wider in any earphone (and very few headphones that I own - if any). By the way, Sony hybrid tips refines the sound of the CKS100 even more and really pushes the details forward (yes, even with the smaller nozzle opening. Got to try it.Violin and piano are like sexy smooth (yea, I typed sexy smooth ... lol).


 
  Gonna have to try this. I usually go with a wider bore. Speaking of tips. I should have tried the stock tips for ATs intended sound but I threw on the Sennheiser double flange tips on the CKN70 right away as I liked how they sounded on the CKN50s. Will try the stock tips tomorrow.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sound is a spacious one. Not the widest stage but certainly not bad either. I know you guys have had them out of head moments when you hear a good earphone with excellent imagery. These have that in spades. Much like other micro HD earphones the FXDs and MH1C and these CKNs all have the out of your head imagery and spacing. The CKN70 refining the sound to the best level I have ever heard in a single microHD. Speed is excellent. Rock on these earphone will be on point. I sense with burn in the mids will be fuller and perhaps smoother but that is just a guess. Also the highs should settle in more so and will have a smoother transition to the mids. It would suck if the sound end up getting worse. Heck I was liking what I was hearing so much I was debating if I even need to burn them in.
> 
> No worries on the tonality or anything weird or out of place in the sound.. The tuning on the earphone is excellence.
> 
> ...


 
 I AM SO BUYING IT NOW
   
   
  And this is why you deserve to continue living life vicariously. I am so relieved to read how good the ckn70s, now I lack the buyers remorse with my purchase of the fxz100s. No regrets buying it, but I feel reluctant to hear its mids. It is indeed quality, but it lacks the forwardness and airiness, although it is still airy to a point. The mids need to be a bit more sharper too, but smooth as well, and the ckn70s sounds like my kind of bill. Which reminds me, maxx in the es700 thread says the bass improves and gives a sort of "turn your head" feeling, is this true? Anyways, thanks for your quality impression, mind providing one or two bass tracks? I will provide a good song given by eric clapton himself...
   
   




   
  What I loved about the fxz100s is the airy shaking bass it provided. The ckn70s can do that easily, right?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Lol why on earth is there a seashell in that picture? 

Is it some sort of disguised amp that we don't know about?


----------



## Mackem

Where can I get the CKN70s for the cheapest price that will deliver to the UK? Also I'd appreciate a link/links to some nice silicone/foam ear tips that will fit these (Medium size)


----------



## Dsnuts

My CKN70s have been burning in overnight.  I am A/Bing against the CKN50s.
   
  It is clearly evident we are talking about a different level of resolution here.. I never thought the CKN50s was really lacking in too much detail until I just A/Bed against it's big brother.. Not only is the sound fuller but has much more detail and distinct spacing. More of the CKN50 sound.. It is like going from a 40mm driver on a portable can to a 50mm driver in a full sized can. the greater detail is one thing but imagery is also has much more distinction..
   
  Vocals are lusher and smoother than the CKN50.  Plucking of string instruments have natural decay and that bit extra reverb that shows the level of resolution I am hearing...Not too much has changed since burn in. I do feel the highs are taking on more of a smoother nature than the pronounced one that was on in the open boxed form. I am no where near done with burn in but I do like the direction it is headed here. Using my Meridian Explorer sounds simply stupendous.
   
  I think all you guys that sold off your CKN50 in favor of the CKN70 did well. I doubt you would have touched your CKN50s after getting the CKN70. I thought about this springy cord AT put on these earphones. I am wondering if there is reason here.. I am wondering if AT is trying out a new material for the cord..These could be a higher end cord here in disguise. I certainly can't argue with the end results that is for sure..


----------



## boost3d

Only place to get the CKN70's are Amazon JP and eBay? Might have to look into getting a set.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just get one from ebay.. There is like a $10 difference in getting from ebay and doing the Tenso.com and Amazon.Japan rout.


----------



## Mackem

These legit? 
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKN70-BL-Blue-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/360603775268?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D5871681106046810210%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D360603775268%26
   
  Doubt I'd save much doing it another way or would I?


----------



## Dsnuts

That is roughly the going rate..


----------



## Mackem

OK, thanks. Any advice regarding foam/better silicone tips? I use the medium sized ones that came with my FX101s at the minute. Is there any decent quality ones that will fit the CKN70s? I'd prefer them to be from the UK but wouldn't mind ordering from US or wherever since it'll be a while until the CKN70s themselves turn up.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am using ebay bought Sennheiser double flange tips..You can certainly try out the earphones first and see how the stock ones work out for you. I have a box of extra tips I have amassed through my various purchases so I try what I have on hand first.
   
  This is what the tips look like on the CKN50
 I think your stock JVC tips should work well with these as well.


----------



## Mackem

Ah OK, gotcha. Ordered my CKN70s just now, should be a substantial upgrade from FX101s at least 
   
  EDIT: Gotta ask though; What are those circle things and how do they work? Never seen those before.


----------



## Dsnuts

They are soft ear guides. Kinda like ear guides that are on bluetooth head sets. They aren't stiff or anything like that. You don't notice them in your ears at all.  They are there so the earphones don't fall out when you move around. Does the job.


----------



## Disconnekt

I have to know, how does the quantity and depth of bass with the CKN70 compare to the MH1C?  I assume the quality is in another league and that the rest of the frequency spectrum outclasses the MH1C as well.  Also, how does it compare to the XB90EX?  I'm looking to upgrade my MH1C for more active use (it's a bit impractical sometimes), and I think I'm leaning toward either the CKN70 or XB90EX.
   
  What I love about the MH1C is the big, extended bass with no mid-bass hump and the smooth frequency response without any real noticeable spikes or notches.  Whichever delivers that the best (and hopefully improves other aspects) will be my next investment, but since I probably can't return an item to Japan, I want to do it right the first time.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> anyone here tried the Takstar Pro 80 or HI2050? There is a thread about them and they seems to be promising.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread


 
  I have the Pro 80's, great phones. I like them as much as I like my Koss dj100 (and that's a lot). They're great compliment to each other.
   
  I have the Somic Efi 82 on the way so I'm looking forward to compare them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> I have to know, how does the quantity and depth of bass with the CKN70 compare to the MH1C?  I assume the quality is in another league and that the rest of the frequency spectrum outclasses the MH1C as well.  Also, how does it compare to the XB90EX?  I'm looking to upgrade my MH1C for more active use (it's a bit impractical sometimes), and I think I'm leaning toward either the CKN70 or XB90EX.
> 
> What I love about the MH1C is the big, extended bass with no mid-bass hump and the smooth frequency response without any real noticeable spikes or notches.  Whichever delivers that the best (and hopefully improves other aspects) will be my next investment, but since I probably can't return an item to Japan, I want to do it right the first time.


 

 If your a sub bass guy then the XB90EX will do the deed for certain but if your an everything guy the CKN70 does not have an equal in the microHD realm.


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If your a sub bass guy then the XB90EX will do the deed for certain but if your an everything guy the CKN70 does not have an equal in the microHD realm.


 

 I am a sub-bass guy, but not at the expense of everything else, if that makes any sense.  My biggest problems with IEMs like the Brainwavz M5, the JVC FX3X, and the TDK MT-300 is how peaky the upper mids and treble can be in spots while sometimes other frequencies get lost.  The R1's slightly better, but still peakier than I prefer.  They all have sub-bass in spades but the rest of the signature ruins it for me.  The MH1C hits deep but sounds amazing, smooth, and clear across the board with no obnoxious resonant peaks, and that's why I love it.  I'm looking for something that does this similarly or better.  A little more top-end sparkle wouldn't hurt but it's not essential, as I have no problem with the MH1C's treble.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote:
  Originally Posted by *PakoBoy* 




> anyone here tried the Takstar Pro 80 or HI2050? There is a thread about them and they seems to be promising.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread
> 
> ...


 
  nice, interested in hearing your comparisons.
   


> Originally Posted by *Disconnekt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a sub-bass guy, but not at the expense of everything else, if that makes any sense.  My biggest problems with IEMs like the Brainwavz M5, the JVC FX3X, and the TDK MT-300 is how peaky the upper mids and treble can be in spots while sometimes other frequencies get lost.  The R1's slightly better, but still peakier than I prefer.  They all have sub-bass in spades but the rest of the signature ruins it for me.  The MH1C hits deep but sounds amazing, smooth, and clear across the board with no obnoxious resonant peaks, and that's why I love it.  I'm looking for something that does this similarly or better.  A little more top-end sparkle wouldn't hurt but it's not essential, as I have no problem with the MH1C's treble.


 

  i felt the same way about the fx3x and the ckm500, r1 was ok. sounds to me you are looking for the xb90, but the xb60 could do.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think all you guys that sold off your CKN50 in favor of the CKN70 did well. I doubt you would have touched your CKN50s after getting the CKN70. I thought about this springy cord AT put on these earphones. I am wondering if there is reason here.. I am wondering if AT is trying out a new material for the cord..These could be a higher end cord here in disguise. I certainly can't argue with the end results that is for sure..


 
   
  Most likely the reason is a simple one. It is just the cable the OEM used on it. There are different cables and extensions on a few of the AT phones and you can tell they come from different places. This... with that particular plug is a Cresyn. The CKN are yet another plug/cable on an AT. Seems they found something good, so not really important where they come from.
   
  Don't think the cable is anything high end. I'm sure higher end CKN90/100 models will likely bring the better resolving cables as well as titanium housing, better internals, etc. Seems like they just went with the OEM's basic design to keep the cost down. Changing it out most likely meant having to change the price point higher than they wanted.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> I am a sub-bass guy, but not at the expense of everything else, if that makes any sense.  My biggest problems with IEMs like the Brainwavz M5, the JVC FX3X, and the TDK MT-300 is how peaky the upper mids and treble can be in spots while sometimes other frequencies get lost.  The R1's slightly better, but still peakier than I prefer.  They all have sub-bass in spades but the rest of the signature ruins it for me.  The MH1C hits deep but sounds amazing, smooth, and clear across the board with no obnoxious resonant peaks, and that's why I love it.  I'm looking for something that does this similarly or better.  A little more top-end sparkle wouldn't hurt but it's not essential, as I have no problem with the MH1C's treble.


 

 Get yourself a CKN70 and be done with. It is a very nice high end sound to them. Like I said there is no Mircro HD earphone in existence that comes close. The only thing that kinda sucks on them is indeed the cable it is all over the place but manageable. Once you hear how it sounds you soon forget all about the cable.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Get yourself a CKN70 and be done with. It is a very nice high end sound to them. Like I said there is no Mircro HD earphone in existence that comes close. The only thing that kinda sucks on them is indeed the cable it is all over the place but manageable. Once you hear how it sounds you soon forget all about the cable.


 
   
  The CKN70 is truly a delight, got mine yesterday as well.
   
  The only issue that I see, right off the bat, is the cable micro-phonics. Nothing that a good cable clip, included,  can't take care of.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Get yourself a CKN70 and be done with. It is a very nice high end sound to them. Like I said there is no Mircro HD earphone in existence that comes close. The only thing that kinda sucks on them is indeed the cable it is all over the place but manageable. Once you hear how it sounds you soon forget all about the cable.


 
  How long did customs have your headphones? Today will be the 6th day for my and I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Dsnuts

Any day now. You should see your earphones. Maybe today maybe tomorrow. I did notice the fist time my order went through LA customs it took them longer than I am getting stuff now.. They might be checking out what you are ordering and who it is going to. Making sure there are not parts for making a bomb or something.. Took an extra week but eventually you will get it.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Any day now. You should see your earphones. Maybe today maybe tomorrow. I did notice the fist time my order went through LA customs it took them longer than I am getting stuff now.. They might be checking out what you are ordering and who it is going to. Making sure there are not parts for making a bomb or something.. Took an extra week but eventually you will get it.


 
  I'll tell you what though: Tenso hauls ass! It only took a day to get to customs after I ordered it.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep, get some CKN70s. Ds has heard so much stuff that you know something is truly spectacular when it blows him away. The CKN70 would definitely be better than the MH1C (based on my experience with the CKN50). And the CKN cable isn't really _that_ bad. I bet the main reason most of us talk about it is because, if the cable were better, the CKN line would be (dare I say) perfect.
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I love Tenso soo much. I ordered my CKN70s earlier this week and now they're getting ready to ship it out. Should get them before the end of the week.


----------



## MrEleventy

pakoboy said:


> anyone here tried the Takstar Pro 80 or HI2050? There is a thread about them and they seems to be promising.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread


 
   
  I just got the Technical Pro HPT990s, rebrand of the 2050. They're amazing for the price. Picked them up from Adorama for $50 w/ free shipping. They have a similar sound sig as the Beyer DT880/990s... which I just got as well (600ohms). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 REAALLY quick impression against the DT880/600s, Immediately you can tell that the HPT990s is bassier and more siblant which matches the sig of DT990s more. They clamp pretty hard and unevenly, I've had them on for about 6hrs yesterday.. you don't notice it at first but when you take them off, your jaws are sore and achy. They clamp unevenly because they don't swivel along the Y axis like the Beyers to fit better but then again, they're at least a quarter of the price. Besides the clamping, which I'm sure will go away, the cord sucks. It's coiled so I might look into either recabling or modding the hps themselves to be detachable.


----------



## d marc0

I've finally pulled the trigger on ATH CKN70! 'was waiting for more comparison against the XBA30, but I figured its alright coz I still have my XBA3. There's more to gain from the new ATH sound than just upgrading to a refined but similar sound signature of XBA. So now, the waiting begins...


----------



## Mackem

Hey, are there any cheap(ish) comfortable basshead headphones from JVC or something like that that I haven't discovered? Basically looking for something that will be super comfortable (Comfort is a massive factor, I have a big head, massive ears and glasses -___-)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I've finally pulled the trigger on ATH CKN70! 'was waiting for more comparison against the XBA30, but I figured its alright coz I still have my XBA3. There's more to gain from the new ATH sound than just upgrading to a refined but similar sound signature of XBA. So now, the waiting begins...


 
   
  Smart man. I think you did well. Something different
   
  Quote: 





mackem said:


> Hey, are there any cheap(ish) comfortable basshead headphones from JVC or something like that that I haven't discovered? Basically looking for something that will be super comfortable (Comfort is a massive factor, I have a big head, massive ears and glasses -___-)


 
   
  HA-M750? They are fully over ears for me but for big ears might be semi on ears. Take a look at how they look might be what your looking for.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Hey, are there any cheap(ish) comfortable basshead headphones from JVC or something like that that I haven't discovered? Basically looking for something that will be super comfortable (Comfort is a massive factor, I have a big head, massive ears and glasses -___-)


 

 Wait for JVCs release of their 50mm full size Carbon Nanotube Bass Cannons, i mean cans this years, i sense it coming real soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is all speculation though, but i would be really surprised if they don't try to out do what ATH has already released so far this year.

   
  @Ds
  need you to A/B between these CKN 70s and those FXZ200s of yours now!!! You meant superior to ALL "micro drivers" including these JVC FXZ frankenblots as well??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But these JVC 3X dynamics seems like different animals though, *grasping for straws*.


----------



## DannyBai

WS99 and CKN70 order placed.  No more.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> WS99 and CKN70 order placed.  No more.


 

 That's what they all say, you'll be back on track in no time........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Like i stated above JVC CNT full size 50mm BASS CANNONS!!! Coming to a local Can shop near you, i hope.


----------



## MrEleventy

I have to seriously take a break from buying and actually listen to this stuff. picked up my ety kids just now and a pair of koss ksc75s for my morning jog. those along with the hpt990s and dt880/600s... my wallet is hurting.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Wait for JVCs release of their 50mm full size Carbon Nanotube Bass Cannons, i mean cans this years, i sense it coming real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sound signatures on both earphones are very different. The FXZ200 does not have your traditional earphone type sound so we are talking about apples and oranges here. I have both of them on my belkin splitter using my Meridian Explorer.. Both excel in the type of sound they are going for. The FXZ200 more closer to full size headphones than in ears.. More fuller in sound and for guys that enjoy their bass. These earphones are what an audiophile basshead should go for.. I think you are going to enjoy these FXZ200 quite a bit SF. So you did good
   
  In comparison to the CKN70s. These have more treble energy over the FXZ earphones and the overall sound is not as forward as the FXZ earphones...Both are balanced exceptionally well but sound signature wise both are completely different.. Obviously bass genres are the strong suit of the FXZs but it does very will just about all genres of music. The CKN70 I think has the upper hand in vocal performance. The sweetness of sound on these earphones makes vocals stand out and will give you goose bumps.  The FXZ200 will raise your hair on the back of you head with its full frontal Kelton sub woofer performance and a deep lush mid range ..
   
  Guys that want their micro and timbre detail with a sweet mid range for them vocals will enjoy the CKN70s.  Guys that want their treble more laid back with a smooth, full deep mid range with a fully loaded sub woofer in their music. FXZ200 is more than just an earphone it is an experience..
   
  The sound signatures are so different on both I have to get used to how one sounds over the other when A/Bing..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sound signatures on both earphones are very different. The FXZ200 does not have your traditional earphone type sound so we are talking about apples and oranges here. I have both of them on my belkin splitter using my Meridian Explorer.. Both excel in the type of sound they are going for. The FXZ200 more closer to full size headphones than in ears.. More fuller in sound and for guys that enjoy their bass. These earphones are what an audiophile basshead should go for.. *I think you are going to enjoy these FXZ200 quite a bit SF. So you did good*
> 
> In comparison to the CKN70s. These have more treble energy over the FXZ earphones and the overall sound is not as forward as the FXZ earphones...Both are balanced exceptionally well but sound signature wise both are completely different.. Obviously bass genres are the strong suit of the FXZs but it does very will just about all genres of music. The CKN70 I think has the upper hand in vocal performance. The sweetness of sound on these earphones makes vocals stand out and will give you goose bumps.  The FXZ200 will raise your hair on the back of you head with its full frontal Kelton sub woofer performance and a deep lush mid range ..
> 
> ...


 
  Pheeeeew, so glad to hear you say this. So my gut feelings about these two monsters were correct, which means I need both of these beasts in my collection. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Man after reading what you just posted above, CAN"T WAIT ANOTHER second to get my dirty lil' hands on Dem WOOFERS!!! Thank god the seller is so freaken awesome and i'll probably get it by this Thursday. My god, i don't think i am ready for their epic-ness from what you have just described. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ULTRA HYPED!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya you gotta try watching your favorite movie using the FXZ200. Your in for a very nice treat..It should be called THX200. Lol.
   
  Your absolutely right. The type of sound both goes for are so different they actually compliment each other more than you would think.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya you gotta try watching your favorite movie using the FXZ200. Your in for a very nice treat..It should be called THX200. Lol.
> 
> Your absolutely right. The type of sound both goes for are so different they actually compliment each other more than you would think.


 
   
  No love to the FXZ100, huh?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya you gotta try watching your favorite movie using the FXZ200. Your in for a very nice treat..It should be called THX200. Lol.
> 
> Your absolutely right. The type of sound both goes for are so different they actually compliment each other more than you would think.


 

 haha, i still haven't tried my beloved S500s with movies yet, cuz haven't watched many movies of late due to all this audio madness. But looks like i got no choice but to try these THX WOOFERS out. Man what an experience that is gonna be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeppp, both of these could be potential END ALLS if only minor things are fixed, such as the lackluster cable of the CKN 70s and the straight 3.5mm jack of the FXZ200s. Nothing is perfect..........................But it seems like it was done intentionally to TROLL U$$$$s. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. Now we have some competition between the 2 earphones. A/Bing against the FXZ100. The CKN70 actually wins right out the bat with better clarity across the spectrum. Detail in the music is clearly heard more so on the CKN70 over the FXZ100. Just as I suspected the sub bass levels are very similar on these 2. The greater treble energy on the CKN70 makes timbre detail stand out more so than the FXZ100. I want to say the FXZ100 sound reserved in comparison.
   
  I never realized the FXZ100 actually has a slight v shape balance. In comparison the mids on the CKN70 are more forward and actually has the better balance..I don't think the CKN70s out do the FXZ200s I think it will be more of a preference in sound signature but the FXZ100?..Surprising but I think they have been out done here..
   
  The FXZ100 definitely has the softer sound, which some guys might actually prefer.. You know what is funny. The CKN70 is the one that sounds like they have the 3 drivers.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Interesting. Now we have some competition between the 2 earphones. A/Bing against the FXZ100. The CKN70 actually wins right out the bat with better clarity across the spectrum. Detail in the music is clearly heard more so on the CKN70 over the FXZ100. Just as I suspected the sub bass levels are very similar on these 2. The greater treble energy on the CKN70 makes timbre detail stand out more so than the FXZ100. I want to say the FXZ100 sound reserved in comparison.
> 
> I never realized the FXZ100 actually has a slight v shape balance. In comparison the mids on the CKN70 are more forward and actually has the better balance..I don't think the CKN70s out do the FXZ200s I think it will be more of a preference in sound signature but the FXZ100?..Surprising but I think they have been out done here..


 

 ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLO WoW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The pole is the CKN 70s............................. while ericp was on a brisk walk blissfully enjoying his FXZ100s.

   
  Just messing with ya.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLO WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Make that two, I am the guy with the grey shirt. I skipped the ckn50s, plunged for the fxz100s, walked alongside eric and witnessed himself getting inhibited by the pole. Thus I kick the pole with him because his inhibition made me also realize how good the ckn70s are. 
   
   
 Interesting. Now we have some competition between the 2 earphones. A/Bing against the FXZ100. The CKN70 actually wins right out the bat with better clarity across the spectrum. Detail in the music is clearly heard more so on the CKN70 over the FXZ100. Just as I suspected the sub bass levels are very similar on these 2. The greater treble energy on the CKN70 makes timbre detail stand out more so than the FXZ100. I want to say the FXZ100 sound reserved in comparison.
  
 I never realized the FXZ100 actually has a slight v shape balance. In comparison the mids on the CKN70 are more forward and actually has the better balance..I don't think the CKN70s out do the FXZ200s I think it will be more of a preference in sound signature but the FXZ100?..Surprising but I think they have been out done here..
  
 The FXZ100 definitely has the softer sound, which some guys might actually prefer.. You know what is funny. The CKN70 is the one that sounds like they have the 3 drivers.
  
 *Does this mean that the ckn70s have that thx feeling as the fxz100s do? How is the mid-bass between the two?*


----------



## Dsnuts

But and I say but. I have the FXZ100s in my ears. They do have a non fatiguing easier listen. I don't think the CKN70 has an issue with being too forward in the details as the smooth cohesive sound counters the greater treble energy of the CKN70..I am very surprised by this particular A/B here because I know the CKN70 was going to be above it's cost in sound performance but this particular A/B just proved it for me. I don't think the FXZ100 is any less enjoyable. In fact these sound as good as I ever heard them. Especially on my ME DAC..
   
  The CKN70 however is turning out to be much better than I thought. The clear difference in the 2.. The highs and mids of the FXZ100 is less forward in the mix while having roughly the same amount of bass presence. The CKN70s have the more forward highs and mids with the same amount of bass..A better mix of highs mids and bass.
   
  This sound balancing is ATs new house sound.


----------



## Gee Simpson

My next purchase is definitely between the FXZ200 and the CKN70 but I'm not sure which to go for. I'm looking for a true upgrade from my s500's. I like my bass but I don't want it to overshadow the highs and mids either. I like the bass on the s500's with stock pads, I wouldn't want any less than this, maybe even more.


----------



## Dsnuts

One is $90ish the other is $220ish. Both are upgrades. The better value will be with the CKN70 but FXZs has them sub woofers..


----------



## DannyBai

Sf, we expect a full review when you get the Z200's.  You're damn good at it.  
   
  Ds, how does the Ckn70's stack up against the cks1000?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, bit on the CKN70,can also get from 
  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chuya-online/item/53358/
  about $75 + shipping, seems to be similar to other sites.
  Kicking around the idea of the AD 700x, CDjapan.co.jp has them for $151 + shipping, haven't seen cheaper deals in my quick search. The comments on them make them sound indispensable. On the other hand, I have quite a few on- and over- the ear phones, some very good, still, I mostly listen to my iem's (they make great earmuffs, though...went into a coffee shop, the girl making my latte asked where she could get earmuffs like my Senn 650's, LOL)
  As I say, first world problems...


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the CKS1000 is still the higher end of the two but man it is hard not to like the performance of the CKN70. I will do a proper A/B tomorrow. I am at home now but, I can tell these CKN70s with their micro HD drivers need a good long burn in...If these turn out the way I think they might here toward the 200 hour mark. Don't know. 
   
  These are gonna need every hour of burn in..The treble energy I stated earlier has great control but that energy has to smooth out more so. Commence blasting them drivers.


----------



## Fizban

What i want know, venerable Dsnuts, is how does the ckn70 compare to JVC fxd80, which is assume to be it's direct head-on competitor?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> My next purchase is definitely between the FXZ200 and the CKN70 but I'm not sure which to go for. I'm looking for a true upgrade from my s500's. I like my bass but I don't want it to overshadow the highs and mids either. I like the bass on the s500's with stock pads, I wouldn't want any less than this, maybe even more.


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> One is $90ish the other is $220ish. Both are upgrades. The better value will be with the CKN70 but FXZs has them sub woofers..


 
  ^ Gee it is best to get these used from your fellow head-fiers. I was lucky enough to get a set for under $180 shipped so it's a pretty reasonable price for such a unique iem. And there are lots of people that are selling them off so just be patient and shop around.
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Sf, we expect a full review when you get the Z200's.  You're damn good at it.
> 
> Ds, how does the Ckn70's stack up against the cks1000?


 

 Will do Danny, i am gonna put my entire collection of Korean Hip Hop into rotation to test this bad boi out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Wish me luck, cuz i might not be able to survive it's mind rattling bass epic-ness.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the CKS1000 is still the higher end of the two but man it is hard not to like the performance of the CKN70. I will do a proper A/B tomorrow. I am at home now but, I can tell these CKN70s with their micro HD drivers need a good long burn in...If these turn out the way I think they might here toward the 200 hour mark. Don't know.
> 
> These are gonna need every hour of burn in..The treble energy I stated earlier has great control but that energy has to smooth out more so. Commence blasting them drivers.


 
  Is there a better way to pick the right volume for burn in rather than cranking it and listening to make sure the headphones aren't breaking up? Because it hurts my ears lol.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> One is $90ish the other is $220ish. Both are upgrades. The better value will be with the CKN70 but FXZs has them sub woofers..


 

 In the bass department as well yeah? I know the FXZ200 definitely are but was wondering about the CKN70. Hmm I do love my bass but not sure if the FXZ200's would be worth the price increase over the CKN70's.


----------



## Dsnuts

First of all. Why would you listen to your stuff being burned in. Lol. Don't do this. Your supposed to just gauge how loud your sound is getting. No real science behind it but never sit there and listen to your phones when your blasting them drivers. That just ain't good for your ears. 
   
  Fairly loud is fairly loud. Not loud until right before it breaks up. You can damage your earphones or worse your hearing.. I basically turn in up till it is loud to my ears and then turn it up a bit more and that should do it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





fizban said:


> What i want know, venerable Dsnuts, is how does the ckn70 compare to JVC fxd80, which is assume to be it's direct head-on competitor?


 
   
  Once I get these CKN70 burned in I will do a micro hd shoot out.
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> In the bass department as well yeah? I know the FXZ200 definitely are but was wondering about the CKN70. Hmm I do love my bass but not sure if the FXZ200's would be worth the price increase over the CKN70's.


 
   
  You want a real upgrade try a WS99. The CKN70 is a higher end sound but the bass department will be at best a side grade..
   
  I suppose the FXZ200 can be had for a bit more over the WS99. But you want a brawny bass can that has the good stuff and supreme balancing with them dual air chambers? Ghost is loving his WS99 for good reason..53mm bass cans never sounded better. Guys that are fans of the HA-S500 and want a can vs earphones. The WS99 or the ES700 would be the natural choice.. The WS99 for bass fans the ES700 for mids fans.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> You want a real upgrade try a WS99. The CKN70 is a higher end sound *but the bass department will be at best a side grade..*





You have solved my dilemma with that answer above, thanks  

I'll be going with the FXZ200's then as I want good isolation and portability too. I also wanted that nice bass which I know the 200's will provide. I think I prefer IEM's to headphones due to the first 2 reasons I mentioned.

Edit - I see you have edited your post. Even though I have the s500's and like them, I think I have realised that I prefer IEM's to headphones as when I was on the bus I was worried people could hear my music, the isolation was ok but no way near my FX 101's and I guess that is what I like about IEM's plus the portability factor too of course.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Once I get these CKN70 burned in I will do a micro hd shoot out.
> 
> 
> You want a real upgrade try a WS99. The CKN70 is a higher end sound but the bass department will be at best a side grade..
> ...


 
  But for $90, don't the ckn70s have enough bass to satisfy bass-heads? Also, how is the isolation on the ckn70s vs the ckn50s?


----------



## kahaluu

I have the 50's and still waiting for my 70's to arrive. IMO, isolation should be about the same for both. Housing seems to be the almost identical.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The sound is a spacious one. Not the widest stage but certainly not bad either. Above average in stage for certain.  I know you guys have had them out of head moments when you hear a good earphone with excellent imagery. These have that in spades. Much like other micro HD earphones the FXDs and MH1C and these CKNs all have the out of your head imagery and spacing. The CKN70 refining the sound to the best level I have ever heard in a single microHD. Speed is excellent. Rock on these earphone will be on point. I sense with burn in the mids will be fuller and perhaps smoother but that is just a guess. Also the highs should settle in more so and will have a smoother transition to the mids. It would suck if the sound end up getting worse. *Heck I was liking what I was hearing so much I was debating if I even need to burn them in.*
> 
> No worries on the tonality or anything weird or out of place in the sound.. The tuning on the earphone is excellence.
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL, Totally agree with all your assessment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ...out of box with the CKN70, I was initially wondering if ATH actually pre-burn them. A closer listen reveals not, the highs are too energetic even sibilance.
   
  Dsnut, you are so gonna be "mind blown" with them after 150+ hrs !
  I have spent quite abit during the last couple months on audio gears but these CKN70 are the most satisfying (if you don't count the AD900X) ...for me, they have superceed the FXZ100/200 (Sorry sfw ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
   
  I thought I was a basshead, but the CKN70 has changed that for me, now I'm officially a Midhead !
   
  Between the AD900X and the CKN70 I am well equiped to retire from Head'fi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ....and not forgetting the WS99 wants to tag along for those EDM and Dubstep.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fizban said:


> What i want know, venerable Dsnuts, is how does the ckn70 compare to JVC fxd80, which is assume to be it's direct head-on competitor?


 
   
  That's what I thought too in the beginning, ...after 2 days of burning in, its like comparing a shotgun to the 30mm gatling in the nose of an A10 Warthog !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL, Totally agree with all your assessment !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is coming from the same guy that digs his beloved S400s more than the S500s. But which one is more popular with the gents and ladies here at head-fi??? HA! I am gonna have to take everything you say with a *GRAIN* of salt now ghost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Double HA!!!
   
  But i am planning to get the CKN 70s as well so....... what was your point again??? Right no point as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Don't end this fight so early into the year yet, cuz JVC haven't flexed all of their CNT muscles yet.


----------



## Kamakahah

So it seems people are enjoying the Ckn70 s. I'm grabbing a pair myself, thx zelda. But I am curious, what sources are you enjoying them best from?


----------



## Kamakahah

.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> First of all. Why would you listen to your stuff being burned in. Lol. Don't do this. Your supposed to just gauge how loud your sound is getting. No real science behind it but never sit there and listen to your phones when your blasting them drivers. That just ain't good for your ears.
> 
> Fairly loud is fairly loud. Not loud until right before it breaks up. You can damage your earphones or worse your hearing.. I basically turn in up till it is loud to my ears and then turn it up a bit more and that should do it.


 
  I listen to my FX40s at about 30% going through my ELE and it's fairly loud. I burn them in at about 80% and they haven't blown yet. That's the reason I'm asking because that's a HUGE difference, but I guess I'll just do what you said: I'll turn it a bit louder than my listening preference.


----------



## aras

are these ckn70s similar to eph100 but lesser quality or do they sound better?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I listen to my FX40s at about 30% going through my ELE and it's fairly loud. I burn them in at about 80% and they haven't blown yet. That's the reason I'm asking because that's a HUGE difference, but I guess I'll just do what you said: I'll turn it a bit louder than my listening preference.


 

 LoL, i burn everything i got on MAX volume no matter the phone. Haven't damaged any drivers yet, esp with these CNT/ micro drivers it can more than take 100% volume on ipods/ lappys, etc no problem, but hey that is just me. Knock on wood!!!


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I have the Pro 80's, great phones. I like them as much as I like my Koss dj100 (and that's a lot). They're great compliment to each other.
> 
> I have the Somic Efi 82 on the way so I'm looking forward to compare them.


 
  If I am correct the Pro 80 is more or at least the same price as the dj100 so that means they are not a very good deal?
       Quote:


mreleventy said:


> I just got the Technical Pro HPT990s, rebrand of the 2050. They're amazing for the price. Picked them up from Adorama for $50 w/ free shipping. They have a similar sound sig as the Beyer DT880/990s... which I just got as well (600ohms).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thx. I think I will be buying the HI2050 soon. It will be my first open headphone


----------



## PakoBoy

oops


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> That's what I thought too in the beginning, ...after 2 days of burning in, its like comparing a shotgun to the 30mm gatling in the nose of an A10 Warthog !


 
  And what is that supposed to mean?? Lol


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i burn everything i got on MAX volume no matter the phone. Haven't damaged any drivers yet, esp with these CNT/ micro drivers it can more than take 100% volume on ipods/ lappys, etc no problem, but hey that is just me. Knock on wood!!!


 
  I burn my MH1Cs at 100%. It's not even that loud xD I'm scared to do this to my S500s though. I feel like there's no way I would damage the drivers, but if I did I would probably be devastated. Just like when I get my new CKN70s I would be nervous to turn it up that loud. But I feel like the louder the volume you burn at the better the results (and it's faster).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





aras said:


> are these ckn70s similar to eph100 but lesser quality or do they sound better?


 
   
  Well, considering they are 2 years newer... I expect them to be better all around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Doubt they will be as good with Trance music as the Yams are though.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> If I am correct the Pro 80 is more or at least the same price as the dj100 so that means they are not a very good deal?


 
  It depends. To me the dj100 is the best value for money headphone I own so it all comes down to what kind of sound you like.
   
  I've not heard the HI2050 but the impressions in the Takstar thread from people who have both seams to be that the Pro80 is the better one (although a little bit more expensive).


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> I burn my MH1Cs at 100%. It's not even that loud xD I'm scared to do this to my S500s though. I feel like there's no way I would damage the drivers, but if I did I would probably be devastated. Just like when I get my new CKN70s I would be nervous to turn it up that loud. But I feel like the louder the volume you burn at the better the results (and it's faster).




Don't worry, whilst I was burning in my s500's a while back on my laptop using vlc media player the volume accidentally got turned up to 198%! (not by me!) for around 5 mins and I could hear the crackling and distortion when I entered the room lol but thankfully they were fine afterwards


----------



## thegamer36

How does the ATH-CKN70 compare to the Klipsch Image X10?


----------



## EPICFAILXD

Sorry if I'm derailing the post, but you guys should listen to the dual driver TDK IE800 It's awesome!
   
  Review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/651372/tdk-ie800-review-bang-for-the-buck#post_9169000


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> This is coming from the same guy that digs his beloved S400s more than the S500s. But which one is more popular with the gents and ladies here at head-fi??? HA! I am gonna have to take everything you say with a *GRAIN* of salt now ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol !  ...take it with whatever you fancy bro, salt, pepper, rice, sand ...doesn't matter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm still standing by the S400 for music, for me the mids is just that bit more smoother and forward but it's a muted point as the AD900X has taken over just as the WS99 has taken over the duties of my S500. But yes, the S400 was the start of something for me (read below)
   
  I've followed this thread from page 1 and going thru from FX1X to FX101 to FX3X, FX40 to FXD80, SHE3580 to MH1C to XB80EX and a whole heap more, the emphasis always being bass, sub bass and more bass. I've enjoyed these phones but somehow wasn't truely satisfied, something was somehow missing, the S400 made me realise what it was.
  When I first heard the FXZ100, I knew I'll got to have the both of them (100 and 200). It was the first time hearing what I call the "full spectrum" distinctly, nothing seriously missing or lacking in the sound, those JVCs were the first shots fired in a new level of Audio gears wars.
   
  Thanks to bros Dsnut's and Ericp's impression of the CKN50, I was willing to take a chance on the new CKN70, I was expecting a side-grade (they were, out of box) but even with the short hrs of burning I've put in the CKN70, they have pulled ahead of even the FXZ200 (For me)
  If you judge the 2 of them based on bass level alone, the FXZ200 is ahead, but the CKN70 is certainly not lacking in bass and their overall sound will grab you by the neck, swing you round a few times and leave you woozy from all that detail, layering, separation, smoothness and 3Dness, you just have to burn them 150hrs+
   
  My point ?    ...very simple really, new gears will always be developed and I don't doubt the CKN70 will be superceed in the future but I'm willing to bet the CKN70 will go down in history as one of the Classic IEMs which others will be judged upon.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fizban said:


> And what is that supposed to mean?? Lol


 
   





   ...When I first got them, I thought they would be comparable to the FXD80, being in the same Micro HD drivers category, ....boy was I wrong !!!
   
  I love the FXD80 for it's separation ...and the FXZ100, FXZ200 even more but the CKN70 has gone to a level above (with sufficient burning).
   
  If the FXD80 are your 12 guage shotgun, the FXZ100 would be your M16/AK47 assault rifle, the FXZ200, your browning 50cal machine gun and the CKN70, the avenger gun in the A10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Musical notes being the ammunition.
   
  With the FXD80, some of the sound tracks in my collection sounded different and special, with the FXZs, more of the sound tracks became special but with the CKN70, ALL of the sound tracks sounded totally special   ....tracks I routinely skipped with other phones, I now listen and are totally enjoyable.
   
  I may be biased but if there's only one earphone you're going to buy this year, the CKN70 is IT !!!   ditto if it's budget or High$$$ branded !!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Let's also not forget that at the moment you can get them as cheap as £45 on Amazon.co.jp.
   
  That's an immense difference when compared to JVC!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll have to snap up the Blue ones for sure, once I sold off some of my other stuff of course lol


----------



## rickdohc

SWeeeeettt looordd jezuuuuzzzzz
   
  I am 50 pages  behind on this thread,  more than 1k posts behind, iam not even sure i can catchup
   
_*Seems like my S500+FP combo is so 2012!*_
   




   
   
  so, i am like reading about some Somics.. but sweet lord jesus,  50 pages behind!  its Crazy!!!
  Good thing is that i have saved a TON of money because of not reading this thread for 2 months


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ...When I first got them, I thought they would be comparable to the FXD80, being in the same Micro HD drivers category, ....boy was I wrong !!!
> 
> I love the FXD80 for it's separation ...and the FXZ100, FXZ200 even more but the CKN70 has gone to a level above (with sufficient burning).
> 
> ...


 
  goodness!

 It's like a MUST-HAVE!

 Ok, so is it thin-sounding like the fxd80?
 Or more meaty like say......fxz100 or fxt90?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLO WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  lol... It's all good. I still enjoy the FXZ100 but can't counter Dsnuts points because I haven't listened to it in a minute. Right now the V6, CKS1000, BA200 and W4 (with the company's new Star tips or Phonak tips) occupy my listening time. But I will say that I know the CKN70 is probably a great sounding earphone because the CKN50 is a VERY good sounding earphone, and it would get a lot more of my listening time if it wasn't for that darn cable (along with be a j-cord) that irritates me so.

 I also suspect most of my earphones will take a back seat once my AS-2 comes. I use the UE900 tips on the FXZ100 and it great sounding to me, but AT has stepped up it's game tremendously to get a JVC-head like me to appreciate it's sound. There's layering in sound of the CKS1000 that's just incredible.


----------



## Mackem

So the bass on the CKN70s is sufficient then? I don't mind if they're a bit less bassy than my FX101s as long as the overall sound is better, which I'm sure it will be.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> You have solved my dilemma with that answer above, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Then again, I guess there is also the Sony XB90EX to consider. As I'm not an expert, I don't know if my ears are trained enough to hear the differences between a FXZ200 and the XB90's or is there a big difference in quality there? I don't buy audio equipment regularly so want to make sure I make the right choice. Oh, and how do the CKS1000's compare to the FXZ200's? They are around similar price.


----------



## Mackem

Are their any foam tips that fit the CKN70s does anyone know? What size tips am I looking for?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are their any foam tips that fit the CKN70s does anyone know? What size tips am I looking for?


 
  You want a wide nozzle tip. I think silicon tips work best (like the Senn double-flange). The MH1C tips should work nicely on the CKN70 too.


----------



## Mackem

I'm having trouble finding them or similar from a UK site.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I checked the stock tips that came with the CKN70. And just as I suspected. The stock tips are not recommended for the best sound on the CKN70. It narrows the sound to your ears and actually restricts some dynamics that channel to your ears. I put a Sennheiser double flange tip on one side and had the stock tip on the other. It was clearly evident. The double flange tip gives much more fullness to the sound because it has a much wider bore.
   
  It is funny to me that AT would go all out on the actual tuning of these earphones yet completely overlook the cord and just use their stock tips. Sony is guilty of doing this as well.  As far as I am concerned the stock tips are no good on these earphones. I will try it again once I get a full burn in but I highly doubt the stock tips will give out the best sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So the bass on the CKN70s is sufficient then? I don't mind if they're a bit less bassy than my FX101s as long as the overall sound is better, which I'm sure it will be.


 

 Going from the FX101 to these. These will have less bass emphasis.. I want to say if you want something with good bass and better dynamics you might find the MH1C to your liking. As those are what I feel are somewhere in the middle of a bass iem like a FX101 to a much higher end sound of the CKN70. But then again going straight to a CKN70 is gonna be a big jump so why not. Go for it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I'm having trouble finding them or similar from a UK site.


 
   
  I'm guessing these should fit:
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-LARGE-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976317583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19d6b4388f


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup those are exactly what I am using.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I checked the stock tips that came with the CKN70. And just as I suspected. The stock tips are not recommended for the best sound on the CKN70. It narrows the sound to your ears and actually restricts some dynamics that channel to your ears. I put a Sennheiser double flange tip on one side and had the stock tip on the other. It was clearly evident. The double flange tip gives much more fullness to the sound because it has a much wider bore.
> 
> It is funny to me that AT would go all out on the actual tuning of these earphones yet completely overlook the cord and just use their stock tips. Sony is guilty of doing this as well.  As far as I am concerned the stock tips are no good on these earphones. I will try it again once I get a full burn in but I highly doubt the stock tips will give out the best sound.


 
   
  You are our representative here.  In the name of all of us in this thread, you should write both companies and let them know about the tips and cable issues.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Ya no doubt.. I have a hard time understanding why AT would use such a cord on these earphones.. Believe me the sound makes up for the shortcomings but man if they actually thought about the cord and actually put in some decent soft wider bore tips..I bet you guys they actually tested out other tips with these earphones. We are talking about guys that have been in the industry for over 50 plus years of audio. If these guys don't know that I have no idea who would..
   
  The difference in the stock restrictive tips and anything with a wider bore is immediate.. It seems much like Sony. These guys have literally one ear tip design. I have not seen one AT earphone have different type tips. I suppose adding some different tips in the package would add to the overall cost. Maybe these guys know that real audio guys will use other tips anyway..In any case. Other tips are highly recommended.


----------



## DannyBai

They sell the Auveo tips at RadioShack in individual sizes now instead of the variety package for those who don't care for the double flanges.


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Going from the FX101 to these. These will have less bass emphasis.. I want to say if you want something with good bass and better dynamics you might find the MH1C to your liking. As those are what I feel are somewhere in the middle of a bass iem like a FX101 to a much higher end sound of the CKN70. But then again going straight to a CKN70 is gonna be a big jump so why not. Go for it.


 
   
  OK, so the MH1C has better bass than the CKN70?  Because as far as balance within the low end and with the rest of the frequency spectrum is concerned, the MH1C is pretty much exactly where I want it.  I could do with a little more bass or a very little less, but not too far in either direction.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out a MH1C. It is right between the higher end detail of something like a CKN70 but with a much more emphasized lower end of something like the FX101.. I think that is what you are looking for. Give them a go. Those are great for the cost. The cords on them are not so good either but it is manageable.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Going from the FX101 to these. These will have less bass emphasis.. I want to say if you want something with good bass and better dynamics you might find the MH1C to your liking. As those are what I feel are somewhere in the middle of a bass iem like a FX101 to a much higher end sound of the CKN70. But then again going straight to a CKN70 is gonna be a big jump so why not. Go for it.


 
  I already have hehe, ordered the CKN70s yesterday


----------



## vlenbo

Shouldnt the ckn70s provide enough bass like the fxz100?


----------



## Mackem

Just ordered some of those double flange tips in medium as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out a MH1C. It is right between the higher end detail of something like a CKN70 but with a much more emphasized lower end of something like the FX101.. I think that is what you are looking for. Give them a go. Those are great for the cost. The cords on them are not so good either but it is manageable.


 
   
  Beware though... MH1c cable is absolutely dire!
   
  I havent had such bad cable experience with any of my IEMs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Shouldnt the ckn70s provide enough bass like the fxz100?


 
  I wouldn't worry about the bass end of the CKN70.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> I wouldn't worry about the bass end of the CKN70.



Thanks ds, feeling better now


----------



## 7S Cameron

mackem said:


> So the bass on the CKN70s is sufficient then? I don't mind if they're a bit less bassy than my FX101s as long as the overall sound is better, which I'm sure it will be.


If you went from the Fx101 to the CkN70s you would be blown away. Those earphones are okay, but I imagine they sound terrible in comparison.


----------



## thegamer36

How do the ckn70 compare to the Sony XBA-3 or XBA-30?


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, I use J. River to play audio on my computer. Currently I'm running through my ELE. I just realized I had my settings on Direct Sound which means it wasn't a direct connection. I just changed it to WASAPI and it sounds amazing! It's a HUGE difference! Sorry for going off topic


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Beware though... MH1c cable is absolutely dire!
> 
> I havent had such bad cable experience with any of my IEMs.


 
   
  Sadly... agreed 100%


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sadly... agreed 100%


 
  Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cable? xD Before I bought them I was so worried about the cable and then I was like: I don't get it.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cable? xD Before I bought them I was so worried about the cable and then I was like: I don't get it.


 
   
  It's ok. I'm the only one who doesn't mind the MT300's apparently!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cable? xD Before I bought them I was so worried about the cable and then I was like: I don't get it.


 
  Welp i don't crazy hate it, it's alright if you know how to deal with it, but on those bad days it can literally drive you nuts. The really crappy thing about these MH1Cs is the stupid heavy big mic control. I mean c'mon was all that bulk really necessary??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> It's ok. I'm the only one who doesn't mind the MT300's apparently!


 
  APPARENTLY HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> SWeeeeettt looordd jezuuuuzzzzz
> 
> I am 50 pages  behind on this thread,  more than 1k posts behind, iam not even sure i can catchup
> 
> ...


 

 Lookie who's back for more. Forget about the Somics ricky boi, just get yourself some ATH lovin' and be done with it. And it looks like these ATH CKN 70s is a must have going by ghosts' hype. I think ghost just out-hyped Ds LMAO if that is even possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
_*Yeah meng that was so 2012, it's all about the Meridian USB DAC and everything ATH 2013 now!!!*_ LoL


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mind the cable? xD Before I bought them I was so worried about the cable and then I was like: I don't get it.


 
   
  I hated it at first too but I actually like it now. It drapes and stays put when I have them down on my chest. I still hate the remote tho. It's still a pain in the @$$


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I hated it at first too but I actually like it now. It drapes and stays put when I have them down on my chest. I still hate the remote tho. It's still a pain in the @$$


 

 I wonder if you can take the plastic off the remote so the cable will be lighter??? Or will that break the cable and not make the iem work properly, sorry about getting off topic with these MH1Cs. LoL
   
  Carry on........................


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





thegamer36 said:


> How do the ckn70 compare to the Sony XBA-3 or XBA-30?


 
   
  I found the CKN50s to be very good and fairly close to the XBA-30s. They only lacked the high-end resolution and refinement that you'd expect from a bigger price tag. The CKN70s will certainly close that gap and probably be on par with the Sonys. When I get my 70s I'll give an actual comparison.


----------



## 7S Cameron




----------



## mugen3

Epic. I can't wait for mine.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


>




Hmm... Nice!

Guess I'll have a choice to make in the coming month. Call it an ATH conundrum...

Either the CKN70 or the ES700. :S


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Hmm... Nice!
> 
> Guess I'll have a choice to make in the coming month. Call it an ATH conundrum...
> 
> Either the CKN70 or the ES700. :S


 
  These are my first Audio Technicas. First impressions: electronic music sounds FANTASTIC!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> These are my first Audio Technicas. First impressions: electronic music sounds FANTASTIC!


 
   
  I wonder how they would compare to the Yamaha EPH-100s, as these are my favourite IEMs for Trance music at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> These are my first Audio Technicas. First impressions: electronic music sounds FANTASTIC!


 

 Try your metal. Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try your metal. Lol.


 
  I am as I'm typing this post. The bass is awesome, it hits hard and fast. I'm hearing stuff that I haven't even heard in my S500s; I didn't know that was possible xD The guitars come through very strong. My only complaints are instrument separation and harshness. I only have those problems in metal, but I'm sure with burn in they will be solved. These have way more bass than I expected, and I'm definitely okay with it.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I wonder how they would compare to the Yamaha EPH-100s, as these are my favourite IEMs for Trance music at the moment.


 
  i dont think the ckn70 will have nearly as much bass, but probably better quality from what is being said.
   
  Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> I found the CKN50s to be very good and fairly close to the XBA-30s. They only lacked the high-end resolution and refinement that you'd expect from a bigger price tag. The CKN70s will certainly close that gap and probably be on par with the Sonys. When I get my 70s I'll give an actual comparison.


 
  wow, cant wait


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> i dont think the ckn70 will have nearly as much bass, but probably better quality from what is being said.
> 
> wow, cant wait


 
  I haven't heard the Yamahas, but these actually have a good amount of bass. I like my bass to be a little exaggerated and it satisfies me. They have more than you would expect.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

daveyostrow said:


> i dont think the ckn70 will have nearly as much bass, but probably better quality from what is being said.




Wow ok, well the Yamahas aren't that big on bass either. Its the sub-bass that they really excel at, probably why they sound so amazing with trance music.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Wow ok, well the Yamahas aren't that big on bass either. Its the sub-bass that they really excel at, probably why they sound so amazing with trance music.


 
  Well, I love me my sub bass. I'm actually pretty happy with how the bass is. I am waiting for the highs to smooth out a bit though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try using your JVC tips on them. Ditch the stock tips.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try using your JVC tips on them. Ditch the stock tips.


 
  Really? I'll give it a shot, but I've never had a pair of IEMs where I liked other tips better than the stock ones.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try using your JVC tips on them. Ditch the stock tips.


 
  Wow, I'm using my FX40 tips and it's a HUGE difference. I like how it tames the highs, but I'm not sure about the rest yet. I wanted to go back to the stock tips to A/B, but the holes are ridiculously small. I can't get the tips back on. Never mind, I got it. I like the stock tips better than the tips for the FX40s. Maybe I'll try my friend's FXD80 tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

The issue with stock tips. The bore is barely enough for the opening on the nozzle. It channels the sound to your ears but doesn't open the sound. Don't know if that makes sense. So a wider bore tip like your stock tips on the JVCs are more ideal for the sound. You will notice more openness of sound or fuller sound. Try it out. 
   
  If you just use your JVC tips for a while and then go back to the stock tips you will notice the difference more so.. Try whatever tips you have on hand as long as it is bit wider than the stock tips.


----------



## boost3d

May regret this but ordered the CKN70 yesterday. Only reason I might regret it is I just got the FX40's and these are probably going to make them get no use.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> May regret this but ordered the CKN70 yesterday. Only reason I might regret it is I just got the FX40's and these are probably going to make them get no use.


 
  You won't even touch your FX40s anymore


----------



## quisxx

Hey D's (or anyone who has the fxz200) what cans (full size or portable ~$300) would you recommend that sound like the fxz200's?  I want to see if I can find this sub woofer sub bass in a can.


----------



## boost3d

7s cameron said:


> You won't even touch your FX40s anymore




All that wasted effort I put into burning them in and was really enjoying them. Lol, I'll probably just give them to the gf. 

I need to stop reading this thread after I get the CKN70.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> All that wasted effort I put into burning them in and was really enjoying them. Lol, I'll probably just give them to the gf.
> 
> I need to stop reading this thread after I get the CKN70.


 
  I'm still not done burning my FX40s. I'm going to keep them on the burn until they smooth out.


----------



## boost3d

7s cameron said:


> I'm still not done burning my FX40s. I'm going to keep them on the burn until they smooth out.




Not fully done either. I'm at the stage I can use them during the day with no ear fatigue and burn them in overnight.


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Well, I love me my sub bass. I'm actually pretty happy with how the bass is. I am waiting for the highs to smooth out a bit though.


 

 How (quantitatively and qualitatively) would you rate the bass and sub bass vs. your MH1C?  I love how deep and powerful my MH1C gets without ever sounding bloated in the mid bass or lower mid region, and if the CKN70 can keep up, I'm sold.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> How (quantitatively and qualitatively) would you rate the bass and sub bass vs. your MH1C?  I love how deep and powerful my MH1C gets without ever sounding bloated in the mid bass or lower mid region, and if the CKN70 can keep up, I'm sold.


 
  The bass quality is definitely an upgrade from the MH1C. As far as quantity goes the MH1C has more, but it's not dramatic. The amount of bass in the MH1Cs gives them a bassy and warm sound signature and the CKN70s definitely don't have that. They're very neutral sounding, the bass is almost a seperate entity. Sort of like have multiple drivers. If you are a basshead then it might not be enough, but if you just like a good amount of bass while have excellent highs and mids then you would be set.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I guess I'll also post my PM here for a wider audience.
   
  ATH CKN70, ATH CKS1000, JVC FXZ200, Sony MH1C & Sony XB90EX.
   
  I enjoy bass but I don't want it to bleed into any of the other frequencies or overpower the vocals. I'm looking for a IEM that doesn't have any flaws in the highs and mids. I currently own the JVC FX101 and JVC s500. I'm looking for an upgrade in every department to the s500's (*bass quantity must at least be on par with s500 stock*) excluding soundstage as I don't care for it much.
   
  Which of these IEM's match my description the most?


----------



## CashNotCredit

I just got an e-mail back from iSK asking them what headphone sounded best. Here's what they said.

 "[size=medium]Hi (Cash),[/size]
  
 [size=small]Thanks for your mail.[/size]
  
 [size=small]Maybe you can try our HP-980, HP3000, and HP2011, HF2010, they sell very well.[/size]
  
 [size=small]Best regards,[/size]
 [size=small](ISK employee)[/size][size=medium]"[/size]


 What one do you guys think will sound best?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I guess I'll also post my PM here for a wider audience.
> 
> ATH CKN70, ATH CKS1000, JVC FXZ200, Sony MH1C & Sony XB90EX.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Honestly, just get the MH1C. It's as perfect an iem as I can think of. It does what it does, which is deliver substantial bass with VERY nice mids and highs, without any appreciable flaws...
   
  ...in the sound.
   
  The cable is atrocious though, but it's an easy fix with the tape mod.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I guess I'll also post my PM here for a wider audience.
> 
> ATH CKN70, ATH CKS1000, JVC FXZ200, Sony MH1C & Sony XB90EX.
> 
> ...


 
   
  All those five meet your requirements. You gotta be more specific in what sound you want. It seems to me like you want something that's on the warm side. As hype as the CKN70 are right now, I don't think the CKN bass would satisfy you. I'm with eke, you can't go wrong with a MH1C.


----------



## daveyostrow

i havnt head the s500, but they got more rumble than the s400. compared to the xb90 the fx3x have a much stronger rumble, and bleeds less. mids are not much to speak of.
  if you have the cash, the fxz200 may be the best all arounder when it comes to the bass we are talking about.


----------



## MrEleventy

eke2k6 said:


> Honestly, just get the MH1C. It's as perfect an iem as I can think of. It does what it does, which is deliver substantial bass with VERY nice mids and highs, without any appreciable flaws...
> 
> ...in the sound.
> 
> The cable is atrocious though, but it's an easy fix with the tape mod.



+1 love my mh1cs. best 30 I've spent


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> I just got an e-mail back from iSK asking them what headphone sounded best. Here's what they said.
> 
> "[size=medium]Hi (Cash),[/size]
> 
> ...


 
   
  I see that the HP2010 is a "semi-open" headphone:
   
  http://www.micsdirect.com/isk_hf2010.htm
   
  So if you are counting votes, I vote for this one.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I see that the HP2010 is a "semi-open" headphone:
> 
> http://www.micsdirect.com/isk_hf2010.htm
> 
> So if you are counting votes, I vote for this one.


 
  The HP2010 looks just like the Takstar 2050 (someone's already mentioned this). I wonder if they have the same internals.


----------



## vlenbo

[disregard post]


----------



## MrEleventy

cashnotcredit said:


> The HP2010 looks just like the Takstar 2050 (someone's already mentioned this). I wonder if they have the same internals.




 Wow, yeah they do look like the takstar. if they perform the same, then I'd say they're worth it. how much is it?


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Wow, yeah they do look like the takstar. if they perform the same, then I'd say they're worth it. how much is it?


 
  The Takstar is cheaper, so I'm reluctant.
   
  Any of the other ones look nice?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> The Takstar is cheaper, so I'm reluctant.
> 
> Any of the other ones look nice?


 
  Well, I forgot to tell you that I went to the store with the iSK but the seller didn't have any of the headphones open for demoing and pretty much told me that they keep the expensive headphones in the store and most of the cheap stuff on storage for online ordering, so I'll have to order whichever I want in order to try it out. They had the SEM6 in the store but apparently they also don't let people test iems. He did say though that the SEM5 was a great seller as they've sold their entire stock in less than a week.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I forgot to tell you that I went to the store with the iSK but the seller didn't have any of the headphones open for demoing and pretty much told me that they keep the expensive headphones in the store and most of the cheap stuff on storage for online ordering, so I'll have to order whichever I want in order to try it out. They had the SEM6 in the store but apparently they also don't let people test iems. He did say though that the SEM5 was a great seller as they've sold their entire stock in less than a week.


 
  That's...encouraging, I guess. 

 Did he comment on how they sound?

 Thanks a bunch for doing this, by the way.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

So where is the good money at these days for $20-50 with tight bass, bright highs, and most importantly, incredible resolution and imaging. I'm in for any form factor, but they need to be crystal clear. I'm rocking the Sony mdr-v7 (v6 on steroids) and the monoprice 8320 ( great for the dollar, but rather blurred compared to the razor sharp v7, and a little too laid back for my taste)

Edit: my reference track; Like the Average Stalker by Soilwork
http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/like%20the%20average%20stalker
It needs to be able to keep up with the intro to this song. The v7 can, the 8320 can't


----------



## kova4a

Well, I don't think he actually tried it - he only said that people bough a lot of it. But may be just because of the price as they sell the SEM5 for like $20 and the SEM6 for $40. What made an impression to me when I was looking at the SEM6 box though is that it has an insanely long cable 3m and judging by online info the SEM5's one is the same length, which is quite curious.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> So where is the good money at these days for $20-50 with tight bass, bright highs, and most importantly, incredible resolution and imaging. I'm in for any form factor, but they need to be crystal clear. I'm rocking the Sony mdr-v7 (v6 on steroids) and the monoprice 8320 ( great for the dollar, but rather blurred compared to the razor sharp v7, and a little too laid back for my taste)


 

 Easy JVC S500s nuff said.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I don't think he actually tried it - he only said that people bough a lot of it. But may be just because of the price as they sell the SEM5 for like $20 and the SEM6 for $40. What made an impression to me when I was looking at the SEM6 box though is that it has an insanely long cable 3m and judging by online info the SEM5's one is the same length, which is quite curious.


 
  This, this, this and this again.

 Long cables = not portable use.
   
  This isn't to say that all "desktop headphones" are awesome, but there's a lot more garbage in the portable headphone business than the desktop side of the house.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> This, this, this and this again.
> 
> Long cables = not portable use.
> 
> This isn't to say that all "desktop headphones" are awesome, but there's a lot more garbage in the portable headphone business than the desktop side of the house.


 
  So you think they've made 20-40 bucks studio monitoring iems and that's why they needed such a long cable? Btw, the SEM6 is so RED you have no idea - pictures don't do it justice LOL. I might pick one up soon or the HP-3000 or 2011 (apparently they don't have the 2010) but I told myself that I won't be making experiments with audio purchases as I'm out of job now and it's really a PITA to find a job as a lawyer these days.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote:


daveyostrow said:


> i havnt head the s500, but they got more rumble than the s400. *compared to the xb90 the fx3x have a much stronger rumble, and bleeds less. mids are not much to speak of.*
> *if you have the cash, the fxz200 may be the best all arounder when it comes to the bass we are talking about.*


   
  So I can rule the XB90EX out then as they sound like they have a few flaws, thanks. Yeah I'm thinking that regarding the FXZ200's too tbh.
   
  Quote:


mugen3 said:


> All those five meet your requirements. You gotta be more specific in what sound you want. It seems to me like you want something that's on the warm side. As hype as the CKN70 are right now, I don't think the CKN bass would satisfy you. I'm with eke, you can't go wrong with a MH1C.


 
  I'm a noob so can't really describe in detail but yeah I guess you are right about me looking for something with a warm signature. My feelings are that the CKN70's probably wouldn't be for me. As for the MH1C, I don't think it beats out the S500 does it? I'm looking for a decent upgrade.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> So you think they've made 20-40 bucks studio monitoring iems and that's why they needed such a long cable? Btw, the SEM6 is so RED you have no idea - pictures don't do it justice LOL. I might pick one up soon or the HP-3000 or 2011 (apparently they don't have the 2010) but I told myself that I won't be making experiments with audio purchases as I'm out of job now and it's really a PITA to find a job as a lawyer these days.


 
  Yeah, these are definitely monitoring IEMs.

 Another "pro tip", most "audiophile" Chinese headphone manufacturers aren't really meant for audiophiles at all. 

 Somic, Superlux, Takstar, and iSK all make a wide variety of professional studio equipment (especially microphones), and it all overperforms for the cost (save for the Somic mics, which I have not heard much about).

 Apparently, iSK makes some *very* nice microphones.

 This falls in-line with a lot of the audiophile companies we enjoy; Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser, AKG, and Shure all make all sorts of studio equipment, particularly specializing in headphones and microphones.

 By the way, best of luck finding work! I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## kova4a

The audio store was packed with the usual culprits Sennheiser, AKG, Beyerdynamic and lots of Pioneer but it caught my atyention that they had a whole bunch of iSK mics and the guy there told me that the iSK microphones for drums are great.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

thoughtcriminal said:


> So where is the good money at these days for $20-50 with tight bass, bright highs, and most importantly, incredible resolution and imaging. I'm in for any form factor, but they need to be crystal clear. I'm rocking the Sony mdr-v7 (v6 on steroids) and the monoprice 8320 ( great for the dollar, but rather blurred compared to the razor sharp v7, and a little too laid back for my taste)
> 
> Edit: my reference track; Like the Average Stalker by Soilwork
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/like%20the%20average%20stalker
> It needs to be able to keep up with the intro to this song. The v7 can, the 8320 can't




Scratch the any form factor thing. I need new iem. I just heard the drums in my fathers music room. I can't listen to the 8320 anymore.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> The audio store was packed with the usual culprits Sennheiser, AKG, Beyerdynamic and lots of Pioneer but it caught my atyention that they had a whole bunch of iSK mics and the guy there told me that the iSK microphones for drums are great.


 
  Wow, neat. I might have to buy one (I've been looking for a decent mic to record with.)

 Anyway, I think I'm gonna get the SEM6, actually, despite their recommendations.
   
  For one, I need an IEM.
   
  For two, all of their recommendations were for their most expensive stuff*. Suspicious!*
   
  For three, it's red. How awesome is that?
   
  The only thing that concerns me is that...it's red. I highly doubt many people would wear red IEMs for a serious monitor/stage use. This makes me think that they have a "fun" signature...but then there's that cable, which would make it impractical for the portable use that people with an affinity for that sound signature would unquestionably be doing with these.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, it's red - insanely red. And that cable - I don't know but I've had issues with 1.5m cables and how to manage the extra 30-40cm of cable even with cable manager and I can't even imagine how I'll handle 2m of cable


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, it's red - insanely red. And that cable - I don't know but I've had issues with 1.5m cables and how to manage the extra 30-40cm of cable even with cable manager and I can't even imagine how I'll handle 2m of cable


 
  These IEMs come with a 6.3mm adapter.
   
  Who would want a 6.3mm adapter *but* audio professionals/enthusiasts? Yeah. Looking good accessories-wise.
   
  Are you sure it's only 2m? I know that the SEM5 is 3.

 Edit: The SEM 6 has a 3m cable, according to a...Bulgarian (I think) online shop (not sure if it's a secure site, so I won't link it unless you guys want me to or something.)
   
  Double Edit: And the iSK/Shengke Alibaba page says 1.2 meters. _Of course. _


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> These IEMs come with a 6.3mm adapter.
> 
> Who would want a 6.3mm adapter *but* audio professionals/enthusiasts? Yeah. Looking good accessories-wise.
> 
> Are you sure it's only 2m? I know that the SEM5 is 3.


 
  LOL I meant 2 meters of extra cable not just 2m. As far as the 6.3mm adapter I have a whole bunch of them and they come with a lot of cheap stuff. You can add to your argument that it comes with tri-flanges and no one who isn't an audiophile would rape his ears with such tips, so it should be made for audio enthusiasts


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL I meant 2 meters of extra cable not just 2m. As far as the 6.3mm adapter I have a whole bunch of them and they come with a lot of cheap stuff. You can add to your argument that it comes with tri-flanges and no one who isn't an audiophile would rape his ears with such tips, so it should be made for audio enthusiasts


 
  Right, but when you factor all of these accessories/features together, it becomes very obvious who this product was intended for.
   

 Ridiculously long cable? Check.
 Tri-flange tips? Check.
 6.3 mm adapter? Check.
 Calling them "Ear Monitors"? Check.
 
 It's all trivial, and it doesn't tangibly help the sound quality, but it does let us know who this product was intended for quite a bit.

 Whether or not it's actually decent? Well, that's what I'll find out when I buy them.

 This is exactly how I pin-pointed the EFi-82 MTs.
   

 Ridiculously long cable extension.
 Gold-plated 6.3mm adapter.
 Comically large size/drivers.
 Semi-open design.
 Calling them "Studio Monitors".
   
  If you can pin-point a product's market, you can separate a lot of the good from the bad, I think.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Right, but when you factor all of these accessories/features together, it becomes very obvious who this product was intended for.
> 
> 
> Ridiculously long cable? Check.
> ...


 
  Well, if you put it that way. And LOL at the alibaba's info - it's probably "about 1.2m" with the cable rolled up.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


>


 
   
  Lol !  ...looks like You, Dsnuts and myself went for the same Silver color !     talk about great minds think alike ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can't wait for your impressions AFTER they're burn-in !


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, if you put it that way. And LOL at the alibaba's info - it's probably "about 1.2m" with the cable rolled up.


 
  Maybe the cable's 1.2m thick.

 Anyway, I'll pull the trigger tomorrow. I'm actually kind of excited about these.
   
  I feel that a lot of these companies have been OEMs for a long while, and now that they're trying to market things on their own, they don't quite understand that people are more apt to view something as legitimate if you charge craptons of money for it.
   
  Somic would make a killing (and be very, very favorably received) selling the EFi and the MH463 at $150+ dollars.

 Hopefully, the iSKs are the same way.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cashnotcredit said:


> Maybe the cable's 1.2m thick.
> 
> Anyway, I'll pull the trigger tomorrow. I'm actually kind of excited about these.
> 
> ...


 
  Probably. I guess the SEM6 can't be that bad even if not that amazing for 40 bucks.


----------



## vlenbo

ghostfit said:


> Lol !  ...looks like You, Dsnuts and myself went for the same Silver color !     talk about great minds think alike !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 Btw ghostfit, has the ckn70s improved even further with 180+ hours of burn-in? Do you think you reached its final burn-in mark?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm a noob so can't really describe in detail but yeah I guess you are right about me looking for something with a warm signature. My feelings are that the CKN70's probably wouldn't be for me. As for the MH1C, I don't think it beats out the S500 does it? I'm looking for a decent upgrade.


 
  The MH1Cs have a bassier sound signature, but there's no way they have a better overall sound.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Btw ghostfit, has the ckn70s improved even further with 180+ hours of burn-in? Do you think you reached its final burn-in mark?


 
   
  I have not heard anything like this before, they were quite allright out of the box except for some peakiness of the highs when played loudly, I dare say the sibilance went away after 150+ hrs of burning, the trebles are now crystal clear and sharply focused and the only time I'll cringe is when I hear them play a demo of breaking glass (and that's a good thing for how natural the treble is)
   
  Bass has gone tighter and more visceral and that smooth mids is to die for.
  The last time I felt anything like this was back in the early eighties when I heard a pair of electro-static speakers for the very first time !
   
  If you know what they mean by the Bass give the sound a fuller body on certain iems, I would say for the CKN70, the bass adds some at the low end and the highs add more from the higher end with the mids standing out all by itself.
   
  I'm not sure if they've reached the final settled-in stage, will continue burning them in even though I'm perfectly satisfied with the SQ.
   
  Guess you should be able to tell that they're my favourite pair of IEMs by now ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...everything I say henceforth would be bias    ....at least until the CKN90 comes out !


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> The MH1Cs have a bassier sound signature, but there's no way they have a better overall sound.




That's very helpful, so were your PM's, thanks  

I can now rule out the MH1C but now since you mentioned the CKN70 has slightly more bass than the s500 I will reconsider them. So I have narrowed it down to 3; ATH CKN70, ATH CKS1000 and JVC FXZ200. Tough choice.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The MH1Cs have a bassier sound signature, but there's no way they have a better overall sound.


 
   
  I have the CKS77, FX3X, XB90EX and now the WS99 for when I'm in the head-banging mood, and I do enjoy the ear rumble ever so often ie:Basshead.
   
  But the CKN70 just opens up a whole different world of musicality for me, the details in every aspect of the sound is just exhilarating.
   
  Guys who feel that they are hardcore Bassheads should try this one, it might just change your whole perspective of what you are looking for in SQ.
  ....even if they're not for you in the end, I'm pretty sure they'll go ultra fast in the resale section.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I have not heard anything like this before, they were quite allright out of the box except for some peakiness of the highs when played loudly, I dare say the sibilance went away after 150+ hrs of burning, the trebles are now crystal clear and sharply focused and the only time I'll cringe is when I hear them play a demo of breaking glass (and that's a good thing for how natural the treble is)
> 
> Bass has gone tighter and more visceral and that smooth mids is to die for.
> The last time I felt anything like this was back in the early eighties when I heard a pair of electro-static speakers for the very first time !
> ...


 
  ^
  ...


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm a noob so can't really describe in detail but yeah I guess you are right about me looking for something with a warm signature. My feelings are that the CKN70's probably wouldn't be for me. As for the MH1C, I don't think it beats out the S500 does it? I'm looking for a decent upgrade.


 
   
  Ah you want an upgrade. Then you should get the CKS1000 or FXZ200. Those two are the best sounding of the bunch (FWIR).
   
  Edit: Didn't know the CKN70s were still in the running. You can't sleep on those. They may not be as bass heavy as the others but the definition and fullness will be top notch.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I hope I will enjoy the CKN70s. Bass isn't the be all and end all for me as I listen to a wide range of music, but I do enjoy dubstep and EDM quite a bit.


----------



## daveyostrow

> Quote:
> 
> 
> daveyostrow said:
> ...


 
  i meant that the mids on the fx3x were not much to speak of, but they have a much cleaner sound like much of the jvc phones. xb90 have lush mids and a low end that hugs you and will never feel its lacking, though you will be missing some detail. they are the ones that i use all the time for upbeat music and any movie.
  fxz200 should be a best of both worlds, and i only tasted the fxz100.
   
  im a fan of great value and think with the fxz200 there are diminishing returns (hope to hear them some day). fx3x can be had for cheep. mh1c are great with a laid back sound that shows its true colors when amped, and cable suks. but bang for buck it looks like the ckn70 are taking a crown here so im not ruling them out.


----------



## Huxley

Guess what came in the post today


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Guess what came in the post today


 
   
   
   
  Those look huge! Which model?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Guess what came in the post today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If I remember correctly, those are the ATH-M50s that were probably fake but with a price worth finding out, correct?


----------



## Huxley

Yup that's right, I think they're fake but very good ones,. They look identical to the originals. 

Mids are prominent with treble and bass being inoffensive. 

I'm breaking them for a long while before I reach a verdict, partly as i've been spoilt so i might be asking too much from them. 

I also had to whip out the foam pads, as they sounded a bit muffled.


----------



## Huxley

Quick shot of the innards, the sound seems to be opening up but it's early days.
   
  Driver looks like it could possibly be CCAW


----------



## MrEleventy

The fakes M50s that I've seen had really bad headband padding. Those look pretty decent actually...


----------



## Huxley

Yeah like i said if they're fakes, they're very good ones.
   
  Mids seem to be taking a back seat, sparkly treble but it's the bass where these do well, nice and punchy a bit overbearing mind.
   
  My pro 900's floor these, but then they're nearly 3x the price of the original M50's hence why i might be expecting too much.
   
  If i remember i'll put them on the burn tomorrow.
   
  The sound of these is rather unique, and iirc AT do have their particular sound signature, i hated my other AT's until i adjusted to them.


----------



## Kamakahah

huxley said:


> Yeah like i said if they're fakes, they're very good ones.
> 
> Mids seem to be taking a back seat, sparkly treble but it's the bass where these do well, nice and punchy a bit overbearing mind.




Your description sounds exactly like a new pair of M50s. Looks pretty convincing as well. They probably are real. I forgot, how much did they ring up to?


----------



## Kamakahah

Stupid cellphone double post.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Your description sounds exactly like a new pair of M50s. Looks pretty convincing as well. They probably are real. I forgot, how much did they ring up to?


 
  About £22 here, or $34.80 to you guys.
   
  Im not saying these are real, i don't want people buying these only to find themselves let down if they don't get on.
   
  But like all AT phones i've had, these are in need of a good burn in, if they do indeed turn out to be a dog i could always use the drivers from the Koss KSC75's
   
  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-2012-new-hot-selling-M-50-earphone-M-5-0-Headphone-M-50-M50s/535265640.html


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp i don't crazy hate it, it's alright if you know how to deal with it, but on those bad days it can literally drive you nuts. The really crappy thing about these MH1Cs is the stupid heavy big mic control. I mean c'mon was all that bulk really necessary???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  haha
   
  man, i am still reading all this crazy stuff, so much pages.  let me check those ATH, pero you know.. i am looking for cheap and fun HP.. YOU KNOW!


----------



## sfwalcer

Is anyone getting this statement besides me??? Kinda strange to get this outta no where, but whatevers...............
   
  "Because you're new here, your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience."
   
  Yeah ricky boi go check out all those ATH Ds has posted about for sure, it's fun to play with cheapo HPs but it's really hard to find great cheap ones like the S500s. Doesn't come along that often it seems......, and even these mid-range ATHs are not perfect so......... good luck man.
   
  haha those fake ATH M50s looks pretty legit, good to hear that they don't sound half bad, thanks for taking one for the team Hexley even though no one ask you to. LMAO


----------



## soundstige

Yeah, I just got one. Temp forum glitch I'm sure.
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Is anyone getting this statement besides me??? Kinda strange to get this outta no where, but whatevers...............
> 
> "Because you're new here, your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience."


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Yeah, I just got one. Temp forum glitch I'm sure.


 
  Pheeeew, thought the birdie was monitoring my post due to my trollin' ways. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good to hear my Trolling dayz are not over yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Guess what came in the post today


 

 My legit M-50 box and all looks just like this. Amazing. Lol.


----------



## soundstige

I'm just kidding, I didn't get one. They must be monitoring you.
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pheeeew, thought the birdie was monitoring my post due to my trollin' ways. LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> My legit M-50 box and all looks just like this. Amazing. Lol.


 

 Maybe it's real!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 EUREKA!!! LoL


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> I'm just kidding, I didn't get one. They must be monitoring you.


 
   
................ would be pretty surprised if they don't actually haha They can't let a troll running around reeking havoc all over these threads, let along a MASTA' one at that.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ................ would be pretty surprised if they don't actually haha They can't let a troll running around reeking havoc all over these threads, let along a MASTA' one at that.


 
  LOL I got it too. I got worried that because I actually know nothing about sound they finally caught me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL I got it too. I got worried that because I actually know nothing about sound they finally caught me.


 

 LMAO it's those snitches over at the C&C BH thread that reported you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You done goofed!!! LoL


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO it's those snitches over at the C&C BH thread that reported you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, they got me good.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> Yeah, they got me good.




Lmao! 

I bet H20 finally got fed up with you saying it isn't better than the E11 lol


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I did say it's not such a bad combo with the ELE DAC. That should count as a positive opinion.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ DUN DUN DUN
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I just received my FXZ200s!!!

   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Let me go clean my ears.


----------



## JiggaD369

How long does it take a shipment to come to east coast from tenso?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ DUN DUN DUN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrates !   ...you've done well !
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



But that's so ermmm    ...2012 !


   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



LOL !   ...Keep ya top on !   ....I was only trolling ya !


   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
  Must be a record !   ...3 spoilers in a row !
   
  ...anyway, you should get yourself a CKN70 !!!   ...no kidding !
   


   
 Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ...


 
   
  Okay, Okay   ...I'll just just disappear from here with my CKN70    ...need to spend more quality time listening to these puppies anyway


----------



## Dsnuts

You can't just up n leave. Your the the first take guy. You got responsibilities Ghost. Don't mind the troll. He just don't want to hear about the CKN70s being this or that compared to his new toy.. He has been kinda silent no? 3 hours of blasting his tunes I bet. Sub bass a thon perhaps?
   
  I have been blasting my drum n bass for a solid 48 hours. I will report back tomorrow if I get a chance to hear them..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ DUN DUN DUN


 
   
  What? You got _another_ pair of MT300's?


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I have the CKS77, FX3X, XB90EX and now the WS99 for when I'm in the head-banging mood, and I do enjoy the ear rumble ever so often ie:Basshead.
> 
> But the CKN70 just opens up a whole different world of musicality for me, the details in every aspect of the sound is just exhilarating.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, this finally sold it for me.  Between the CKN70 and the XB90EX, I pulled the trigger on the CKN70.  Should get here next week, hopefully... I can't wait to compare these to my MH1C!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Congrates !   ...you've done well !
> 
> *But that's so ermmm    ...2012 !*
> 
> ...


 
  A oldie but a goodie. How you like dem cables on the CKN 70s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz the ones on these FXZs are nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Getting those lovely 70s....................


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



                                               ....................................soon.


   
  You meant to say let your sniffer puppy listen to them more. FIXED!!! Forget about these damn CKN 70s, just ship it over to me so you can spend some quality time with that neglected cutey, poor thing has to endure all the sonic torture and abandonment. The Horror!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can't just up n leave. Your the the first take guy. You got responsibilities Ghost. Don't mind the troll. He just don't want to hear about the CKN70s being this or that compared to his new toy.. He has been kinda silent no? 3 hours of blasting his tunes I bet. Sub bass a thon perhaps?
> 
> I have been blasting my drum n bass for a solid 48 hours. I will report back tomorrow if I get a chance to hear them..


 
   
  Hey watch it buddy, who you calling a troll. It's Master Troll to you Nutman. Yeah ghost you got responsibilities unlike us trolls.
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What? You got _another_ pair of MT300's?


 
  haha, thats what i thought i got on initial listen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No it wasn't as bad but i was like this.
   
   
  LMAO Flame suit ON!!! Let me just say for now THE STOCK TIPS ARE SO MEEEEEH................ had to tip roll a bit to try to find DEM WOOFERS.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just a little tip on the CKN70 purchase.. I am very certain these will need a big burn in. It will be completely worth the effort to do so..Ghost is good about burning all his stuff in and these CKN70s using smaller micro hd crabon nanotubes just means they are some stiff drivers inside them aluminum housing.
   
  FXD70/80 required around 200 hours. The FX40 even longer. I don't see why these would need any less..Full burn in and tip changes for better dynamics are strongly recommended.
   
  I know many guys don't do proper burn ins before they judge a phone and end up selling them thinking that is the end sound. Don't be that guy..You guys have nothing to loose in doing a week or two of solid burn in.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FXD70/80 required around 200 hours. The FX40 even longer. I don't see why these would need any less..Full burn in and tip changes for better dynamics are strongly recommended.
> 
> I know many guys don't do proper burn ins before they judge a phone and end up selling them thinking that is the end sound. Don't be that guy..You guys have nothing to loose in doing a week of solid burn in.


 
   
  And my gr07be's are supposed to get 300 hours. Ack!


----------



## Dsnuts

So both you guys got some new iems. Sf finally got his FXZ200s. And Wayne got his GR07 bassy edition..
   
  Both you guy have nothing to say about them. How them new earphones for you?


----------



## waynes world

The gr07be's sound really great, but I didn't listen for too long before throwing them on the burner. Which is okay, because I really needed to get back to listening to the ad900x and e12  

BTW, that e12 turns the s500 into a very different and lovely beast as well!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So both you guys got some new iems. Sf finally got his FXZ200s. And Wayne got his GR07 bassy edition..
> 
> Both you guy have nothing to say about them. How them new earphones for you?


 
  ****** EXTREMELY ROUGH 1st IMPRESSIONS******
 Welp, with the stock tips i wasn't completely floored by them. I was expecting to be utterly mind blown by it especially in the bass department, but sadly i wasn't. This made me realized 2 things, 1st thing is straight outta my ipod classic there is not enough power to drive them to their full potential (though it drives them adequately), 2nd the lackluster generic stock tips holds them back as well. Just like the stock tips for the ATH CKNs, JVC went the lazy route and seems to have just tossed the same stock tips used for FX40/ FX101s, etc in, unlike the custom built ones for their FXD line. 
   
  While i was tip rolling, the change in bass quality and quantity was very noticeable, some tips makes them almost "WOOFER" level and some made them just borderline basshead level. But thank god my seller hooked me up with a free set of Mee tips as well, which is much MUCH better than the stock ones provided by JVC. I got 2 different size double flanges, that works pretty well. Still picking out the best tips, though the MH1C med tips seems to bring the bass out the most, while the mids/ etc kinda suffers a bit, more on this later.
   
  So yeah, what really took me by surprise was the built of these FXZs.  I expected the housing to be pretty heavy, but it wasn't. The hosing is of a good size albeit kinda bulky, similar to that of the FX3Xs but is surprisingly light as a feather. Kinda disappointed that JVC just put a really thin cloth mesh to over the driver hole, even more thin than whats used on cheaper FX lines, which makes it feel like it can come off easily.  haha
   
  The highs and mids are lovely on these, soundstage is not huge but good enough. soundstage is crazy NICE!!! And i am still in search of them WOOFERS.........................continues to tip roll. LoL


----------



## sfwalcer

Hey Ds and everyone that has the FXZ200s what tips do you'll use??? The stocks are kinda meh, and isolation is not the best with them. I seem to have the best luck with the med MH1C tips and these Mee M9 double flanges.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> BTW, that e12 turns the s500 into a very different and lovely beast as well!




Ah you finally got it, how does the E12 pair up with S500?

I got my C&C BH and loving the clarity this things puts out with the S500.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You can't just up n leave. Your the the first take guy. You got responsibilities Ghost. Don't mind the troll. He just don't want to hear about the CKN70s being this or that compared to his new toy.. He has been kinda silent no? 3 hours of blasting his tunes I bet. Sub bass a thon perhaps?
> 
> I have been blasting my drum n bass for a solid 48 hours. I will report back tomorrow if I get a chance to hear them..


 
   
  Lol !    ...no intentions to !   ...them CKN70 are just too good not to share, I was just giving master toll, the trogan horse ...just so that he'll think it's safe to enjoy his new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ...looking forward to your impression of them CKN70 with some burn in !   ...mine have changed into something I'm still trying to figure out, ie: lacking the words to describe them.


----------



## Zelda

this is for real?
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Sony-MDRXB60EX-Extra-Bass-In-Ear-Noise-Isolating-Headphones-MDR-XB60EX-GOLD-/310612454548?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4851f1ec94
   
  if so, those or the Fx3x?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> Well, this finally sold it for me.  Between the CKN70 and the XB90EX, I pulled the trigger on the CKN70.  Should get here next week, hopefully... I can't wait to compare these to my MH1C!


 
   
  You've made the right decision, buddy, trust me !
   
  The MH1C are very, very good for what they cost but they don't hold a candle to the CKN70, I feel the bass level of the CKN70 are not lacking either, your attention is so drawn towards the mids that you'll hardly notice the bass ...play something that is mainly bass and you will know what I mean.
   
  It is as Dsnuts has said earlier, it seems as if the iems knows when there are mids that will mash with the bass so it lessen the bass such that the mids remain crystal clear but when it is purely bass, boy does it have impact ! 
   
  ...and while all this is happening, the trebles are NOT just sitting on the fence behind minding their own business, instead they are running round and round the both of them, hitting here and there, totally involved. ...what a glorious sound !!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The gr07be's sound really great, but I didn't listen for too long before throwing them on the burner. Which is okay, because I really needed to get back to listening to the ad900x and e12
> 
> BTW, that e12 turns the s500 into a very different and lovely beast as well!


 
   
  I'm SO jealous !   
   
  ...got to wait til mid Mar in this region for our E12 !!!   ...where did they say they were made in again ?
   
  Bet that AD900X and E12 match is just heavenly !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> You've made the right decision, buddy, trust me !
> 
> The MH1C are very, very good for what they cost but they don't hold a candle to the CKN70, I feel the bass level of the CKN70 are not lacking either, your attention is so drawn towards the mids that you'll hardly notice the bass ...play something that is mainly bass and you will know what I mean.
> 
> ...


 
  What is this?!!! Were fairy dust involved in the making of this magical iem you speak of??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  My FXZs still has the better cable ***grasping at straws***


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> What is this?!!! Were fairy dust involved in the making of this magical iem you speak of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If it makes you feel any better I'm jealous of your FXZ200s and I have the CKN70s.


----------



## marlonmarabe

just got my ckn70. excellent dynamics that sounds very spacious. cant believe this is a microdriver. pure audio bliss


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm jealous of your FXZ200s and I have the CKN70s.


 
  Wanna trade??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> just got my ckn70. excellent dynamics that sounds very spacious. cant believe this is a microdriver. pure audio bliss


 
  TBH i am much more impress with new micro drivers than the traditional dynamic type. The cost in making them seems to be relatively cheaper and they sound many times as good as the old tech.


----------



## Ghostfit

sfwalcer said:


> ****** EXTREMELY ROUGH 1st IMPRESSIONS******
> Welp, with the stock tips i wasn't completely floored by them. I was expecting to be utterly mind blown by it especially in the bass department, but sadly i wasn't. This made me realized 2 things, 1st thing is straight outta my ipod classic there is not enough power to drive them to their full potential (though it drives them adequately), 2nd the lackluster generic stock tips holds them back as well. Just like the stock tips for the ATH CKNs, JVC went the lazy route and seems to have just tossed the same stock tips used for FX40/ FX101s, etc in, unlike the custom built ones for their FXD line.
> 
> 
> ...


   
  Enjoy them FXZ200, bro  ...they are my favourite triple drivers iem so last year's !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



LOL, having fun with a little trolling of my own !    ...you bring out the trolling beast in me !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> What is this?!!! Were fairy dust involved in the making of this magical iem you speak of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't think they used fairy dust, it must be the wizard's whiskers they put in there ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm jealous of your FXZ200s and I have the CKN70s.


 
   
  Lol !   ...welcome to "Troll the master Troll" !


----------



## sfwalcer

^

   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!




   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## waynes world

Wow! There's a new Master Troll in town LOL! Look out everybody!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow! There's a new Master Troll in town LOL! Look out everybody!


 

 I'll give him a pass, since he got those godly CKN 70s, only cuz of THAT!!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow! There's a new Master Troll in town LOL! Look out everybody!


 
   
  Nah !   ...just fooling around with sfw ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But seriously, these FXZs belongs in the "must have" category. For me, they're the first with a new kind of "full spectrum" sound which defines the old technology from the new.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I'll give him a pass, since he got those godly CKN 70s, only cuz of THAT!!!


 
   





   
   
  ....but seriously !   ...go get yourself a pair of Wizard's whiskered, CKN70   ...thank me later !




   
   
  I'm quite certain we'll see more positive comments like the one from marlon being posted as more guys get them.
   
   
   
  Quote:  





> Originally Posted by *marlonmarabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my ckn70. excellent dynamics that sounds very spacious. cant believe this is a microdriver. pure audio bliss


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ....but seriously !   ...go get yourself a pair of Wizard's whiskered, CKN70   ...thank me later !


 

 When you selling your set??? Give me a PM so i can lowball you 1st.


----------



## sfwalcer

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAWD!!!

   
  DAT DEEP SUB BASS!!! Sounds like full size headphones!!! DAT TEXTURE!!!
   
  FULL SPECTRUM DYNAMITE, KAAAA BOOMMMMMM.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Okay so I'm gonna leave the FXZ00's and CKS1000 for now and wait until something better comes along when I have more money. For now though which should I choose? ATH CKN70 or Sony XB90EX?
   
  As I've said before, here are my requirements:
   
   
 I enjoy bass but I don't want it to bleed into any of the other frequencies or overpower the vocals. I'm looking for a IEM that doesn't have any flaws in the highs and mids. I currently own the JVC FX101 and JVC s500. I'm looking for an upgrade in every department to the s500's (*BASS MUST BE AT LEAST LEVEL IN QUANTITY WITH S500 STOCK*) excluding soundstage as I don't care for it much.
  
 Which of these IEM's match my description the most?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Okay so I'm gonna leave the FXZ00's and CKS1000 for now and wait until something better comes along when I have more money. For now though which should I choose? ATH CKN70 or Sony XB90EX?
> 
> As I've said before, here are my requirements:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Final Audio Design IV should well exceed your expectations:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620450/review-final-audio-design-heaven-iv-do-you-believe-in-magic
http://iahpt.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/review-final-audio-design-heaven-iv-uniqueness/
   
  Cheapest here:
http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





benf said:


> Final Audio Design IV should well exceed your expectations:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/620450/review-final-audio-design-heaven-iv-do-you-believe-in-magic
> http://iahpt.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/review-final-audio-design-heaven-iv-uniqueness/
> ...


 
  Thanks for the recommendation but I have already considered other IEM's and have now narrowed it down to the two I mentioned.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I still wonder if the CKN70 are gonna be an upgrade to my Yamaha EPH100 which I love so much. I only since they are both micro dynamics, but the ATH are almost half the price.


----------



## ericp10

So who will be the guinea pig this time?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=pe_36900_28377600_pe_gb_email_explore


----------



## oneoseven

I bought a pair of the 600s.. should be here Tuesday..Will give my impressions


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

hello dsnuts and every1, i was earlier browsing thru the ele dac pages and i noticed this unanswered question by omnom (which i also have):
   
  "Is there a portable amp, equivalent to the ELE?"
   
  in my case i use a sansa clip zip to do exercise so i think i dont have the luck of the android users for which the ELE DAC can work (or perhaps the clip's internal dac is already good enough and in the possiblity of ele dac working it would be pointless?), so that means i have to buy an amp: Which cheap and good one would make my sansa clip put my mh1c's to sound to its best ??
   
  thanks in advance people!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> hello dsnuts and every1, i was earlier browsing thru the ele dac pages and i noticed this unanswered question by omnom (which i also have):
> 
> "Is there a portable amp, equivalent to the ELE?"
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, you will have a choice of 2 if you're looking for cheap and cheerful.
   
  I'd recommend either the FiiO E11 or the C&C BH.
   
  The latter has a very clear, dynamic sound. Where the E11 can make some headphones/iems sound congested and/or muddy.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well, you will have a choice of 2 if you're looking for cheap and cheerful.
> 
> I'd recommend either the FiiO E11 or the C&C BH.
> 
> The latter has a very clear, dynamic sound. Where the E11 can make some headphones/iems sound congested and/or muddy.


 
   
  The way you phrase it makes it sound like there is really only one option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> Wanna trade??? :veryevil:
> 
> TBH i am much more impress with new micro drivers than the traditional dynamic type. The cost in making them seems to be relatively cheaper and they sound many times as good as the old tech.



Hmm, my $90 IEMs for your $230 ones? Sure


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> The way you phrase it makes it sound like there is really only one option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, I'm happy to sell on my E11 just after a week of using the C&C BH.
   
  If that's not falling in love, I don't know what is.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

OK guys. I'm almost set on the sonic vc02 for my next set of IEM. Are there any of these secret super phones that can beat them out in speed, clarity, soundstage, and imaging at the $40 price point?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Hmm, my $90 IEMs for your $230 ones? Sure


 

 LATE!!! If only you responded right after i had initially offered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These just went KABOOM on me and now i got to clean up the big mess that is the scattered noggin of mind.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> OK guys. I'm almost set on the sonic vc02 for my next set of IEM. Are there any of these secret super phones that can beat them out in speed, clarity, soundstage, and imaging at the $40 price point?


 
   
  WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Why I have just found out about them? A 3mm microdriver?? That's immense!
   
  I'm so impressed that I'm considering getting them over the ATH CKN70.


----------



## mochill

Those 3mm micro are epic( I have them ) .


----------



## mochill

Step aside fxz200 because gr07 bass edition is superior to you


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> OK guys. I'm almost set on the sonic vc02 for my next set of IEM. Are there any of these secret super phones that can beat them out in speed, clarity, soundstage, and imaging at the $40 price point?


 
  Nothing will beat it at it's price point.Get them and enjoy


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Those 3mm micro are epic( I have them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Any idea how Trance music sounds on them? 3mm micro-driver, thats almost half the size of my Yamahas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As far as I can tell the only place to get them is on eBay right now... is that right?
   
  Maybe this seller?
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VSONIC-VC02-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290817558002?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43b613c5f2#shId


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Step aside fxz200 because gr07 bass edition is superior to you


 

 Really?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Step aside fxz200 because gr07 bass edition is superior to you


 
   
  Gulp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trouble lol!


----------



## CashNotCredit

So I removed the backs of the EFi-82, making them an open-back.
   
  Oh. My. God.
   

   
   
  The treble and bass are fixed.
   
  The lower mids are fixed.
   
  Everything's fixed.
   
  Oh my.

 Once I find a way to turn them into an actual decent looking headphone that isn't in a bunch of pieces, I'll post pictures and instructions.

 Oh...wow.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Step aside fxz200 because gr07 bass edition is superior to you


 
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290798641971;PdsSession=27f02ddd13d0a54887959d45fff68a44
   
.......... nuff said!!!  Are those your godly GR07 BEs i see in that pic??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Eureka!!! but oh wait???


----------



## waynes world

Huh? That wasn't the epic kind of trolling I was expecting from you sf. You let me down lol!
   
  Anyway, here are the gr07be's...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Huh? That wasn't the epic kind of trolling I was expecting from you sf. You let me down lol!
> 
> Anyway, here are the gr07be's...


 
  Oh poor WAYNE, my trolling is so godly even you got entangled. LMAO It's an inside joke, Mochill/ Ds and others that read the FXZ100/ 200 knows what i am talking about.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh poor WAYNE, my trolling is so godly even you got entangled. LMAO It's an inside joke, Mochill/ Ds and others that read the FXZ100/ 200 knows what i am talking about.


 
   
  Yup, I guess is _was_ epic trolling after all. I stand corrected!


----------



## Dsnuts

I took half the day off from taking stuff down and throwing stuff in my car and such. Went to the local Radio Shack on Danny's tip about these tips.
   

  These cost $5 but are some of the best tips you can buy for the cash. Stock pile em. 
   
  I just got to my shop where I have been burning in my CKN70.. I just put them in my ears for the first time in 3 days of straight burn in..The sound does get smoother and the treble is not as forward as I heard them on open box. It sounds extremely nice right about now but I can tell I am about half way there. These things impress me every time I throw them in my ears.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those look like hybrid tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

Much better than the hybrids. These guys obviously copied Sony's hybrid design but the stock is twice as thick the material twice as soft and the nozzle twice as wide. These are what the hybrids should have been.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Those look like hybrid tips.


 
   
  They're not. The material is different, and the bore is wider. I agree with Ds, the auvio tips are some of the best you can get.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Wow I'll have to pick some up off eBay for myself if I can find them.

EDIT: can't find them on ebay, this is gonna be harder than I thought lol


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ Dsnuts -* Which do you think are better, the ATH CKN70's or Sony XB90EX?


----------



## Dsnuts

CKN70s..The XB90Ex are excellent but the CKN70 has the higher end sound to my ears.  The XB90s are still the sub bass kings in my book but they lack timbre detail as the highs are rolled of.   If you want a smooth full sound with monster sub bass the XB90s are that. But the CKN70 is more about imagery, detail the resolution of sound it way up there. .If you try out a CKN70 and don't find them to your liking I bet they will be an easy sell and then you can try out a XB90EX or any other earphone.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Okay thanks. Would you say the CKN70's are an upgrade to the S500's? I also hope they are on a par with their quantity of bass. If they produce a better sound overall than the S500's and with bass that can at least match then these will be the ones I go for.


----------



## BGRoberts

RadioShack has the Auvio tips online

www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=13384949&kw=silicon%20tips&origkw=silicon+tips&sr=1


----------



## Dsnuts

It is not a bass emphasized earphone.. The bass is excellent here but you will notice the sweet sounding mids more so but if bass with good balance is what your looking for and if you can spend the money for them I would look into a CKS1000. If you don't have the cash for them. I would seriously consider trying out the CKS99.. Uses the exact same tech as the CKS1000. Obviously not as refined but it might be what your looking for and will cost much less.

 CKS99 or a CKS1000. The reason why I can recommend the CKS99 unheard is because the pedigree we are talking about. They certainly would fall into the new AT sound category. I bet those CKS99 will meet or exceed your expectations
   
  In fact even though I usually bite the bullet for new AT stuff. I want someone to try one out.. There is no way the CKS99 will fail. .


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is not a bass emphasized earphone.. The bass is excellent here but you will notice the sweet sounding mids more so but if bass with good balance is what your looking for and if you can spend the money for them I would look into a CKS1000. If you don't have the cash for them. I would seriously consider trying out the CKS99.. Uses the exact same tech as the CKS1000. Obviously not as refined but it might be what your looking for and will cost much less.
> 
> CKS99 or a CKS1000. The reason why I can recommend the CKS99 unheard is because the pedigree we are talking about. They certainly would fall into the new AT sound category. I bet those CKS99 will meet or exceed your expectations
> 
> In fact even though I usually bite the bullet for new AT stuff. I want someone to try one out.. There is no way the CKS99 will fail. .


 

 I was just gonna leave the CKS1000 (also FXZ200) as I mentioned before and wait until newer stuff comes out when I have more money.
   
  As long as the CKN70 have solid bass that matches the s500's and is an upgrade in general, I will give them a shot. Who knows, I might even enjoy their sound signature like Ghostfit has been converted from bass orientated phones to mids.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> As long as the CKN70 have solid bass that matches the s500's and is an upgrade in general, I will give them a shot. Who knows, I might even enjoy their sound signature like Ghostfit has been converted from bass orientated phones to mids.


 
   
  Gee, I would give the CKN70's a shot. And if you don't like them, maybe I'll take them off of your hands. Somebody will for sure.
   
  I understand what  Ds is saying. I doubt they will have the same _quantity_ of bass as the S500's, but it sounds like they have quality bass. I have found that same "quality bass" effect with the ad900x's, and now with the gr07be's (and sfwalcer previously found the same thing with the mt300's bass.. he he). The point is, if the bass quantity is good, and the bass quality is excellent (ie detailed and textured, extending low without bleeding into the mids and not creating a mid-bass hump), then it really is a thing of beauty.
   
  Considering the price of the CKN70's, they are sounding like a very good deal. And has been said, if they are not for you, I am sure you'll be able to sell them.


----------



## jant71

For those who are curious, I stumbled across the JVC.eu accessory catalog.
  http://www.e-jvc.eu/catalogues/jvc-accessories-2013-en/index.html#/16/zoomed
  Most of the current headphones and a few of the new ones to come like the new XX and Ensy.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> For those who are curious, I stumbled across the JVC.eu accessory catalog.
> http://www.e-jvc.eu/catalogues/jvc-accessories-2013-en/index.html#/16/zoomed
> Most of the current headphones and a few of the new ones to come like the new XX and Ensy.


 
   
  The FXZ series isn't mentioned for some reason...


----------



## mugen3

My CKN70s arrived today. Tenso blows me away with their speed. Order to delivery was just 5 days.
   
  These are simply put, astonishing. I did a little burn in, put them on, and realized my jaw was on the floor 20 minutes later. These CKN70s are as special as I thought they would be. They are a definite upgrade over the CKN50s. This sound is something else. It’s rather similar to my XBA-30s, actually. Everything is pretty balanced and sounds effortless. Clarity, speed, and detail are top notch.
   
  The bass is wonderful. It is full and powerful with armature-like control and precision. It's very much like bass from moving armature tech (a mix of dynamic and BA tech). The CKN70s deliver whatever the song calls for. These can be polite and controlled, or drop in with some eye opening power.
   
  The mids are lush and beautifully layered. They are smoother than the mids on the CKN50s. Voices are nice and clear and sound very real. Live rock music is stunning with these. Guitars have a great bite and crunch.
   
  The highs have this great snap and energy to them. Like the rest of the sound, there is great control and smoothness. The forwardness is the right amount to add some extra excitement and liveliness to the music, without being overbearing.
   
  Those of you on the fence about these need to stop sitting and go get a pair. These could be the best IEMs I have ever heard.
  I’m saying all of this and they haven’t even been fully burned in yet. Time to let the burn in commence. I’ll save the showdown with my current #1 XBA-30s for later.


----------



## Carlsan

The CKN70's deserve their own thread. They really are up there as currently one of the best cost/performance stand outs of the last few months.
  They have become my current favorite earphone.
  Their sound is really something special.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mugen3 said:


> My CKN70s arrived today. Tenso blows me away with their speed. Order to delivery was just 5 days.
> 
> These are simply put, astonishing. I did a little burn in, put them on, and realized my jaw was on the floor 20 minutes later. These CKN70s are as special as I thought they would be. They are a definite upgrade over the CKN50s. This sound is something else. It’s rather similar to my XBA-30s, actually. Everything is pretty balanced and sounds effortless. Clarity, speed, and detail are top notch.
> 
> ...




Great first impressions man, and very tempting for me to buy a pair. Do you own the s500? I want to know how the bass is on the CKN70 compared to them before making the purchase. 
Also, how is the isolation on these? I travel on public transport so would need it to be decent enough, something that the s500 doesn't do well enough. I mostly listen to Hip–Hop, Pop & Rock. Would this IEM suit these genres? 

Thanks.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> My CKN70s arrived today. Tenso blows me away with their speed. Order to delivery was just 5 days.


 
   
  I'm jelly of you guys on the East coast; the entire process is super quick until it hits the customs office in LA for us on the West coast.
   
  Looking forward to more impressions and comparisons!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> My CKN70s arrived today. Tenso blows me away with their speed. Order to delivery was just 5 days.
> 
> These are simply put, astonishing. I did a little burn in, put them on, and realized my jaw was on the floor 20 minutes later. These CKN70s are as special as I thought they would be. They are a definite upgrade over the CKN50s. This sound is something else. It’s rather similar to my XBA-30s, actually. Everything is pretty balanced and sounds effortless. Clarity, speed, and detail are top notch.
> 
> ...


 

 Adding fuel to the fire here.!


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Great first impressions man, and very tempting for me to buy a pair. Do you own the s500? I want to know how the bass is on the CKN70 compared to them before making the purchase.
> Also, how is the isolation on these? I travel on public transport so would need it to be decent enough, something that the s500 doesn't do well enough. I mostly listen to Hip–Hop, Pop & Rock. Would this IEM suit these genres?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Adding my own thoughts, as I've had them for a couple of weeks.
  Isolation is good, of course depending on ear tips.
  I think they sound really good on the type of music you listen to. Deep bass extension, punchy bass, smooth mids, and good highs that seem rolled off some, all with great detail and good speed.
   
  My complaints about these are two:
  1. The J cord is a bit  of a pain, even though it does seem to be high quality.
  2. The cable does have a lot of micro-phonics, you really need to use a clip if you move around a lot with them.
   
  Otherwise, they are excellent.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Great first impressions man, and very tempting for me to buy a pair. Do you own the s500? I want to know how the bass is on the CKN70 compared to them before making the purchase.
> Also, how is the isolation on these? I travel on public transport so would need it to be decent enough, something that the s500 doesn't do well enough. I mostly listen to Hip–Hop, Pop & Rock. Would this IEM suit these genres?
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  I did have the S500s before, for a short time. IIRC, the bass on the CKN70s has the same great presence in the music. Quality wise I can't imagine the CKN70s being beat. The bass on these is a special beast. A perfect combination of the strengths of dynamics and balanced armatures. They have everything in spades - power, slam, texture, laser precision.
   
  The isolation is very good, these will block out everything on the train or bus. Hiphop, pop, rock, everything I threw at the CKN70s sounded marvelous.
   
  Ds, you need to get the XBA-30s one day. They are a lot like the CKN70s, but are tuned more toward the strengths of BAs.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I took half the day off from taking stuff down and throwing stuff in my car and such. Went to the local Radio Shack on Danny's tip about these tips.
> 
> 
> These cost $5 but are some of the best tips you can buy for the cash. Stock pile em.
> ...


 
   
  For those that are interesting in getting some of these, take advantage of this offer: $10 off $20+ in-store purchase at RadioShack.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> For those that are interesting in getting some of these, take advantage of this offer: $10 off $20+ in-store purchase at RadioShack.


 
   
  Wow thanks for this. I totally doubled up. Gonna grab a bunch of tips. You should post this in the deals thread if you already haven't.


----------



## Carlsan

Yes, thanks for the coupon, I know where I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Wow thanks for this. I totally doubled up. Gonna grab a bunch of tips. You should post this in the deals thread if you already haven't.


 
   
  Done. Something that might also be worth using the coupon on is a 4GB Sansa Clip Zip for $19.99+tax after coupon as it's on sale until tomorrow (currently $34.99 at Amazon).


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Great first impressions man, and very tempting for me to buy a pair. Do you own the s500? I want to know how the bass is on the CKN70 compared to them before making the purchase.
> Also, how is the isolation on these? I travel on public transport so would need it to be decent enough, something that the s500 doesn't do well enough. I mostly listen to Hip–Hop, Pop & Rock. Would this IEM suit these genres?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  The S500s are my favorite headphones ever. But the more mental and physical burn in is taking place with these CKN70s, the more I'm thinking they might pass my S500s.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The S500s are my favorite headphones ever. But the more mental and physical burn in is taking place with these CKN70s, the more I'm thinking they might pass my S500s.


 

 hey hey isn't there some rule about comparing iems to headphone is a total no no??? Seems like that old school mentality is out the window with these micro CTN drivers and 3x dynamics/ multi chambers etc, tech used in IEMs. It is a fair comparison nowadays between the two, just crazy how fast iem tech has evolved.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Done. Something that might also be worth using the coupon on is a 4GB Sansa Clip Zip for $19.99+tax after coupon as it's on sale until tomorrow (currently $34.99 at Amazon).


 
  I would but I already picked up a clip+ for 20$ that just came in. It was refurbished, but honestly there is nothing that would indicate it isn't totally new. Threw Rockbox on it, and now i'm just waiting for the rest of my portable gear to come in: CKN-70, C&C BH, and a custom BTG-Audio interconnect for them. Ahh the waiting, feels like being a kid at Christmas again.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I would but I already picked up a clip+ for 20$ that just came in. It was refurbished, but honestly there is nothing that would indicate it isn't totally new. Threw Rockbox on it, and now i'm just waiting for the rest of my portable gear to come in: CKN-70, C&C BH, and a custom BTG-Audio interconnect for them. *Ahh the waiting, feels like being a kid at Christmas again.*


 
   
  Luckily on Head-Fi you can feel like that everyday, especially if you got the cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Btw, any chance someone could send me some of those Auvio tips. They arent available in Europe.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mugen3 said:


> I did have the S500s before, for a short time. IIRC, the bass on the CKN70s has the same great presence. nice in the the music. Quality wise I can't imagine the CKN70s being beat. The bass on these is a special beast. A perfect combination of the strengths of dynamics and balanced armatures. They have everything in spades - power, slam, texture, laser precision.
> 
> The isolation is very good, these will block out everything on the train or bus. Hiphop, pop, rock, everything I threw at the CKN70s sounded marvelous.
> 
> Ds, you need to get the XBA-30s one day. They are a lot like the CKN70s, but are tuned more toward the strengths of BAs.




Wow they sound like the perfect IEM's for me. Oh and btw you would make a great salesman as your impressions have made me go for these  I won't be purchasing them today though, probably Tuesday. 

Sorry if I missed it but can anyone give me a tutorial thingy on how to use Tenso as I've never used it before. Also, what tips are recommended for these? Would my JVC FX101's work well with them? Sadly I can't find the Auvio tips here in the UK. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Kamakahah

lifted andreas said:


> Luckily on Head-Fi you can feel like that everyday, especially if you got the cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm going out later to pick up 4 packs of them so I can make use of the coupon. Probably 2 small, 1 medium, 1 large. I usually use small, but just in case I wanna be sure. What size do you use? I could probably send some your way. Though I have no idea what postage would look like, or be worth it for that matter.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Wow they sound like the perfect IEM's for me. Oh and btw you would make a great salesman as your impressions have made me go for these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Here you go. http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/1500#post_9016343


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm going out later to pick up 4 packs of them so I can make use of the coupon. Probably 2 small, 1 medium, 1 large. I usually use small, but just in case I wanna be sure. What size do you use? I could probably send some your way. Though I have no idea what postage would look like, or be worth it for that matter.


 
   
  Ah thats cool mate, well DS says that these are even better than Sony hybrids so I would like to own some.
   
  I usually use Mediums mate, please let me know if you can send them.
   
  Just write me a PM.


----------



## oneoseven

Did Saturday Delivery on the Sony XB600.. These sound very close to the XB90ex but in headphone form.. Punchier bass same smooth highs and nice soundstage.. Also the most comfortable headphone I've ever put on my head.. I wasn't sure about the way they do the cushions but they work very good for comfort.. Worth the 50 I spent for sure


----------



## JiggaD369

I know I'm gonna get a lot of flame for this but since the Incase Pivot's really impressed me with my setup, I decided to buy their IEMs (Capsule) and I've been burning them in for few hours.
   
  I bought them for $6 (Ebay) and my jaw is on the floor. Some of the best sound I've heard from a IEM.
   
  Will compare to CKN70 and XBA-40 once I receive those this week.


----------



## soundstige

Listen, I am totally with you on the Incase Pivot. They are mindblowing. More people need to know about this. Or less, so I can hoard them all to myself. Especially amped, holy crap.
  Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flame for this but since the Incase Pivot's really impressed me with my setup, I decided to buy their IEMs (Capsule) and I've been burning them in for few hours.
> 
> I bought them for $6 (Ebay) and my jaw is on the floor. Some of the best sound I've heard from a IEM.
> 
> Will compare to CKN70 and XBA-40 once I receive those this week.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flame for this but since the Incase Pivot's really impressed me with my setup, I decided to buy their IEMs (Capsule) and I've been burning them in for few hours.
> 
> I bought them for $6 (Ebay) and my jaw is on the floor. Some of the best sound I've heard from a IEM.
> 
> Will compare to CKN70 and XBA-40 once I receive those this week.


 
   
  Why would you get a lot of flame for that?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flame for this but since the Incase Pivot's really impressed me with my setup, I decided to buy their IEMs (Capsule) and I've been burning them in for few hours.
> 
> I bought them for $6 (Ebay) and my jaw is on the floor. Some of the best sound I've heard from a IEM.
> 
> Will compare to CKN70 and XBA-40 once I receive those this week.


 
  ...


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Listen, I am totally with you on the Incase Pivot. They are mindblowing. More people need to know about this. Or less, so I can hoard them all to myself. Especially amped, holy crap.


 
  When'd you get yours? I knew you were gonna order them but didn't know you actually did. lol


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I know I'm gonna get a lot of flame for this but since the Incase Pivot's really impressed me with my setup, I decided to buy their IEMs (Capsule) and I've been burning them in for few hours.
> 
> I bought them for $6 (Ebay) and my jaw is on the floor. Some of the best sound I've heard from a IEM.
> 
> Will compare to CKN70 and XBA-40 once I receive those this week.


 
  The lowest price I see is 26.99$. Who's selling them for 6$ ?


----------



## JiggaD369

It was an auction. No one bit so I did.
   
  But these are easily worth $26.99 and MORE.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





soundstige said:


> Listen, I am totally with you on the Incase Pivot. They are mindblowing. More people need to know about this. Or less, so I can hoard them all to myself. Especially amped, holy crap.


 
   
  Do you think they sound anything like the ksc75's (on headband)? If so, then I can understand your hype!


----------



## mochill

the xb600 doesnt sound anything like the xb90 thats for sure , i have them stored under my bed because they are so terible sounding (sharp treble ,recessed mids,bloated bass) ohh the horror


----------



## oneoseven

That's not how this pair sounds at all.. Maybe my ears are broken


----------



## Gee Simpson

Which tips are recommended for the CKN70's outwith those Auvio ones?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## mochill

i guess so


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> It was an auction. No one bit so I did.
> 
> But these are easily worth $26.99 and MORE.


 
  what sound signature do they have and how is the cable?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> hey hey isn't there some rule about comparing iems to headphone is a total no no??? Seems like that old school mentality is out the window with these micro CTN drivers and 3x dynamics/ multi chambers etc, tech used in IEMs. It is a fair comparison nowadays between the two, just crazy how fast iem tech has evolved.


 
  I think that's why the S500s are still better to me. If only these CKN70s were full sized headphones.. :O After some burn in these might be better, we'll see.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I think that's why the S500s are still better to me. If only these CKN70s were full sized headphones.. :O After some burn in these might be better, we'll see.


 

 But... but they are just in the form of the ES700s. LoL Yeah i guess when it's a headphone all the sonic abilities gets amplified for best or for worst. But what i am hearing from my FXZ200s man oh man they almost sound like full size headphones, had to sometimes double check. haha


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But... but they are just in the form of the ES700s. LoL Yeah i guess when it's a headphone all the sonic abilities gets amplified for best or for worst. But what i am hearing from my FXZ200s man oh man they almost sound like full size headphones, had to sometimes double check. haha


 
  I'm definitely still gonna get 'em someday.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm definitely still gonna get 'em someday.


 

 That's what i tell myself every hour of everyday as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jiggad369 said:


> It was an auction. No one bit so I did.
> 
> But these are easily worth $26.99 and MORE.




Wow, the cheapest I can find is around £20 which is way more lol




sfwalcer said:


> That's what i tell myself every hour of everyday as well. :rolleyes:   Great minds think alike!!!




Me three lol 

I just keep telling myself to go for the CKN70, but I know if I do I'll miss not saving up for the ES700s.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> *I think that's why the S500s are still better to me.* If only these CKN70s were full sized headphones.. :O After some burn in these might be better, we'll see.


 
  So these aren't an upgrade after all?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gee simpson said:


> So these aren't an upgrade after all?




To be fair mate, you are trying to match IEMs with headphones. That's a very tricky practice. 

I suggest you just go for them, if you end up not enjoying the sound then you can always sell them on. They are only just over £40 when ordering from Amazon.co.jp. 

If you don't try them you'll never know for sure, the only true ears are your ears!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> So these aren't an upgrade after all?


 
  I said: we'll see. I think they are going to be. If you want me to compare them more proportionately I can safely say that the CKN70s sound better than the FXD80s. I think after some time passes these might become my favorite headphones, but we'll see.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> To be fair mate, you are trying to match IEMs with headphones. That's a very tricky practice.
> 
> I suggest you just go for them, if you end up not enjoying the sound then you can always sell them on. *They are only just over £40 when ordering from Amazon.co.jp.*
> 
> If you don't try them you'll never know for sure, the only true ears are your ears!


 
  Yeah, £45 but then you have to take into account shipping which I'm not sure how much it will cost via Tenso, probably around £10-15. Still, I guess £55-60 ain't too bad but I'm the same as you, I'm wondering if I should just save up for the FXZ200's instead, which I'm guessing would be a significant upgrade.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think for synthetic music ie EDM, hiphop the HA-S500 certainly holds their own and excel at it.. Where the CKN70 leaves the HA-S500 behind is for vocals and instrument timbre. It is like a mature version of the sound signature on the HA-S500.  I wouldn't necessarily sell your HA-S500 but when we are talking about precision and an earphone that does vocals like nothing I have ever heard the CKN70 is a special earphone..Where the real difference is. The CKN70 can do music much like the HA-S500 but the HA-S500 can't do the music like the CKN70. 
   
  The beauty is what you own is what you own. Unlike many that sell off a former favorite while coveting a new one. A collection is a collection. I would enjoy each phone you guys own for what they are..I don't know about you guys but I personally like having different phones that sound different. If they all sounded and performed the same. Whats the fun in that.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think for synthetic music ie EDM,* hiphop the HA-S500 certainly holds their own and excel at it..* *Where the CKN70 leaves the HA-S500 behind is for vocals and instrument timbre. It is like a mature version of the sound signature on the HA-S500.*  I wouldn't necessarily sell your HA-S500 but when we are talking about precision and an earphone that does vocals like nothing I have ever heard the CKN70 is a special earphone..Where the real difference is. The CKN70 can do music much like the HA-S500 but the HA-S500 can't do the music like the CKN70.
> 
> The beauty is what you own is what you own. Unlike many that sell off a former favorite while coveting a new one. A collection is a collection. I would enjoy each phone you guys own for what they are..I don't know about you guys but I personally like having different phones that sound different. If they all sounded and performed the same. Whats the fun in that.


 
  I would say this is one of the main genres I listen to. Do the CKN70's do hip-hop and R&B well?


----------



## Dsnuts

I use Lil wayne as a tester for bass sub bass and hip hop in general. Lets just say it passed with flying colors full sub bass included. What is great about the bass end on the CKN70 is for bass genres it has excellence. The quality is so great that if there is bass emphasis these have it..Dynamic bass in the truest form. These have that. Bass with less quality has either one note bass or has bass that overtake other frequencies. Not so with these. While these aren't for bass heads or guys that just want mind numbing bass but I bet even bass guys will take note of the tight punchy excellent bass response on these.
   
  I don't hear anything lacking on these earphones. In fact the opposite. Be prepared to hear things you never heard before.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I use Lil wayne as a tester for bass sub bass and hip hop in general. Lets just say it passed with flying colors full sub bass included. What is great about the bass end on the CKN70 is for bass genres it has excellence. The quality is so great that if there is bass emphasis these have it..Dynamic bass in the truest form. These have that. Bass with less quality has either one note bass or has bass that overtake other frequencies. Not so with these. While these aren't for bass heads or guys that just want mind numbing bass but I bet even bass guys will take note of the tight punchy excellent bass response on these.
> 
> I don't hear anything lacking on these earphones. In fact the opposite. Be prepared to hear things you never heard before.


 

 Nice, that's reassuring to hear. I'll be ordering these in Silver too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What tips should I get? (I can't get those Auvio ones here)


----------



## Dsnuts

Anything with a wider bore but I think with more experimentation with other tips one can certainly bring out even more bass if that is their preference.  Monster tips for example usually brings out more bass in earphones. Even the stock Sony hybrids usually bring out more bass. So while there is that. The sound foundation is what is great on these. I generally like a wider bore tip. Meelec and Sennheiser double flange tips.. Try out the stock tips first and then move on from there.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Anything with a wider bore but I think with more experimentation with other tips one can certainly bring out even more bass if that is their preference.  Monster tips for example usually brings out more bass in earphones. Even the stock Sony hybrids usually bring out more bass. So while there is that. The sound foundation is what is great on these. I generally like a wider bore tip. Meelec and Sennheiser double flange tips.. Try out the stock tips first and then move on from there.


 
   
  Ok, thanks. What affect would the FX101 tips have on these do you think?
   
  Are these the Sennheiser tips? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-LARGE-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976317583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19d6b4388f


----------



## mugen3

I am burning in my CKN70s while continuing to use my XBA-30s. Holy crap. I am so happy and lucky to have these two in my collection. The difference between these two is something epic. Like two Renaissance artists painting the same scene.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup those are the exact tips I am using. The Auveio tips I tried out and sound just as good but to my ears those Sennheiser double flange tips has a slight edge. I will do some more tip experimentation once I feel the CKN70 has gotten a good amount of burn in.. I will try out Sony hybrids and the monster gel tips see what those do for the sound. Will report back once i give them a go.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> I am burning in my CKN70s while continuing to use my XBA-30s. Holy crap. I am so happy and lucky to have these two in my collection. The difference between these two is something epic. Like two Renaissance artists painting the same scene.


 
   
  Lucky punk!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yup those are the exact tips I am using. The Auveio tips I tried out and sound just as good but to my ears those Sennheiser double flange tips has a slight edge. I will do some more tip experimentation once I feel the CKN70 has gotten a good amount of burn in.. I will try out Sony hybrids and the monster gel tips see what those do for the sound. Will report back once i give them a go.


 

 Thanks a lot. I guess I'll have to wait on the medium size to come back in stock.


----------



## thegamer36

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> I am burning in my CKN70s while continuing to use my XBA-30s. Holy crap. I am so happy and lucky to have these two in my collection. The difference between these two is something epic. Like two Renaissance artists painting the same scene.


 
   
  Do have a preference of one over the other?  Would love to hear a more in depth evaluation between the XBA30 and the CKN70.  Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well ain't this a surprise. My theory about the Sony hybrids was correct.. Guys with the CKN70s.. Throw on your Sony hybrids and give them a go..Surprised..Lol. This has even a better sound than the Double flange tips I was using.
   
  I don't like JVC tips. Not good synergy. I thought these might sound similar to the Sennheiser double flange tips but the synergy is not there. 
   
  Tried Meelec double flange tips. Also sounds nice.. UE tips sound good but surprise surprise. Good old Sony Hybrids sounds fantastic on these earphones. Give them a try..
   
  Lessens the highs just a touch increases mid range presence a hair and adds a more fuller bottom end. A more musical flavor but I likes!
   
  Tried complys. Lets too much sound out. Don't like how this sounds.
   
  So far I would say..
   
  Sony Hybrid w foams (more isolation) = Sony Hybrids (more comfy) > Sennheiser Double flange tips> Meelec Double flange tips( Most stage)> Auveio tips> UE tips> Stock > JVC > Comply
   
  Oh damn. These hybrids just threw this sound into overdrive..So I was mistaken. Somehow even though the sound bore of the hybrids are smaller than stock nozzle opening.. It just works. Kinda like how the MH1C tips sounds the best on the MH1C. Give them a go guys. It will surprise you. The sound has even better focus and texture. And yes with even more bass.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well ain't this a surprise. My theory about the Sony hybrids was correct.. Guys with the CKN70s.. Throw on your Sony hybrids and give them a go..Surprised..Lol. This has even a better sound than the Double flange tips I was using.
> 
> I don't like JVC tips. Not good synergy. I thought these might sound similar to the Sennheiser double flange tips but the synergy is not there.
> 
> ...


 

 Cool. Do you have a link for these?


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLACK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cusions-/360567742726?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item53f3832106
   
  Mugen3, Carlsan.. You guys should own some hybrids give them a try.
   
  So it is the hybrids that actually has the same effect on the CKN70s as the MH1C tips does for the MH1C..


----------



## Kamakahah

dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLACK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cusions-/360567742726?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item53f3832106
> 
> Mugen3, Carlsan.. You guys should own some hybrids give them a try.
> 
> So it is the hybrids that actually has the same effect on the CKN70s as the MH1C tips does for the MH1C..




What difference do you find between the Sony hybrids vs Auveo that makes them superior? I'll probably grab both but curious. Specifically between these two cause I'm not a huge fan of flanged tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well for the most part as of late I have found that wider bore tips usually helps when throwing out the sound from most earphones. So I immediately threw on the much wider bore Sennheiser double flange tips as I have those on the CKN50s as well. Liked the sound so I thought a wider bore was best..
   
  I just threw on the Auvio tips to compare. It sounds good enough but now I understand what the Hybrids do.. It actually focuses the dynamics of the sounds together much better than wider bore tips. Auvio tips sound great but the highs seem to be a bit separated from the rest of the sound. JVC tips even more so. I suppose the Sennheiser double flange tips was doing this to a certain extent as well.  The Sony Hybrids seem like they were made for these earphones.
   
  The transition from highs to mids and fuller low end again more focused. I like what it is doing with the mid range to. Hybrids push the mid a bit more forward. (Sony sound). It works extremely well for these CKN70s.. I tried just about all the tips I had in my spare tip box and it was the hybrids that had the best sound. Even more than the Sennheiser double flange tips...Hybrids it is.. Which to the rest of you guys is good news. I don't know a country on this planet that don't have access to Sony Hybrids. Strongly recommended. If you guys plan on getting the CKN70s.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLACK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cusions-/360567742726?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item53f3832106
> 
> Mugen3, Carlsan.. You guys should own some hybrids give them a try.
> 
> So it is the hybrids that actually has the same effect on the CKN70s as the MH1C tips does for the MH1C..


 

 Ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to wait until Tuesday to place my order for the CKN70's though. Funnily enough, it is hard to find the Sony Hybrids in the UK (in Scotland anyway).


----------



## Dsnuts

Well if you have access to ebay you will certainly have access to hybrids. I figure most guys have at least one pair of Sony earphones. Those all come with the same hybrids I am using now so probably easier than you think. Worst case scenario you can just buy some cheapo sony earphones that have hybrid tips in there. Use them for the gym and the CKN70 for your serious listening.


----------



## Kamakahah

Amazon has the sony tips as well for 7$. If you have prime, its a no brainer. I'll compare them when my ckn-70s arrive.


----------



## kahaluu

The sony hybrids really work well with the 70's. I find the hybrids to work really well with the 50's too.


----------



## mugen3

Ds, I'm already on it. Been using the Sony Hybrids with my CKN70s and the sound is definitely better. Now, get ready for a long post guys. It's time to compare the CKN70s with my Sony XBA-30s.
   
  Now I know why I thought the CKN70s could be my new favorite IEMs. They sound a lot like my current fave XBA-30s. Both have a similar balanced presentation and complement each other well. The Sonys show their armature side and sound like a relaxed, cleaner, and smoother version of the ATs.
   
  The bass on the XBA-30s is flawless. It is as complete a bass I could ever ask for. Body, texture, impact, fullness, they have it all and excel at every aspect of bass. However, the CKN70s have managed to blow my mind with the same level of bass quality. The CKN70s are dynamics with armature-like speed and control to the bass. The XBA-30s are armatures with dynamic-like fullness and decay. Both have bass that reminds me of moving armatures like the e-Q5, which combines the best qualities of dynamics and BA in its tech and sounds effortless. Ultimately though, neither one strays _too _far from its tech roots, and they edge each other out in the areas they should. The bass on the ATs has slightly bigger punch and decay, while the Sonys bass is more surgically precise and defined.
   
  The mids on the XBA-30s are sweet and full like the CKN70s with a touch more clarity and liquid smoothness. Vocals are isolated nice and clear and sound sublime. I feel like I'm in the same room with the singer, it is _that _clear. The Sonys are absolutely perfect with music that focuses on the mids. Strings sound amazing on both. The CKN70s are slightly drier and more upfront. I do enjoy rock with the AT's a little more. Their extra punch and decay beefs up the drums, and guitars have more presence on the stage, with bigger crunch and stronger distortion.
   
  The biggest difference between the two is in the highs. The XBA-30s have a lighter note and are more delicate sounding. Their highs will never steal your focus from the mids or bass, and just perfectly complements them in the music. Sibilance and fatigue is nonexistent. Don't think for a second that the Sonys are recessed or laid back, though. The highs are in line with the rest of the music, they just exhibit incredible control and smoothness. The extension and detail is all there and can be easily found, if you bother looking. On the other hand, the highs on the CKN70s are forward with great energy and crispness. Notes have an effortless snap to them, and cymbals sound fantastic, airy and shimmering. The ATs are in your face and exciting, a nice change to the Sonys.
   
  The stage on the XBA-30s is wide and spacious, with great height and depth. However, the CKN70s sound even larger. I think AT added a new air chamber at the back of the aluminum body. These have a sound that is even wider and deeper than my Sonys. The ATs have this amazingly real airy outdoor sound with live music. Both have pinpoint imaging that gives a holographic feel to the sound. The background is darker on my XBA-30s, making things a bit clearer and more precise.
   
  Both of these IEMs are incredible and it's hard for me to say which one is better. My general preferences are more in line with the Sonys, but the ATs sound impeccable and I prefer them for some genres and live music. I'm just lucky and glad to make both these my final IEMs.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Ds, I'm already on it. Been using the Sony Hybrids with my CKN70s and the sound is definitely better. Now get ready for a long post guys. It's time to compare my CKN70s with my Sonys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the comparison/review. We'll see how long that final sentence lasts


----------



## waynes world

I think I already called you a lucky punk, so no harm in doing it again  

Great comparison... they are both winners!


----------



## mugen3

Thanks guys, I was happy to write it up. The XBA-30s and CKN70s are on another level compared to the other stuff I've heard. I'm going to shift my focus on getting a new DAC or a full-size. I don't need to waste time trying to find better IEMs than these two. Cause I know I won't. Not without destroying my wallet.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Ds, I'm already on it. Been using the Sony Hybrids with my CKN70s and the sound is definitely better. Now, get ready for a long post guys. It's time to compare the CKN70s with my Sony XBA-30s.
> 
> Now I know why I thought the CKN70s could be my new favorite IEMs. They sound a lot like my current fave XBA-30s. Both have a similar balanced presentation and complement each other well. The Sonys show their armature side and sound like a relaxed, cleaner, and smoother version of the ATs.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Finally! The comparison I've been waiting for... Thanks Mugen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for my CKN70s to arrive... 'will have to settle with my XBA3 for now.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Thanks guys, I was happy to write it up. The XBA-30s and CKN70s are on another level compared to the other stuff I've heard. I'm going to shift my focus on getting a new DAC or a full-size. I don't need to waste time trying to find better IEMs than these two. Cause I know I won't. Not without destroying my wallet.


 

 ^ HOLY MACKEREL HYPED!!! Great stuff mugen.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Nice comparison mugen3. The 70's are really special phones. Had the XBA-3's, but haven't heard the 30's yet. It must be a nice upgrade though.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Thanks guys, I was happy to write it up. The XBA-30s and CKN70s are on another level compared to the other stuff I've heard. I'm going to shift my focus on getting a new DAC or a full-size. I don't need to waste time trying to find better IEMs than these two. Cause I know I won't. Not without destroying my wallet.


 
   
  How about factors other than SQ? How do they compare in terms of isolation, comfort/ergonomics, build quality, microphonics, etc.?
   
  Thanks in advance!


----------



## virus12345

DAmn! . .
   
  the only thing keeping me away is that j-cord!!@#!@#


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





virus12345 said:


> DAmn! . .
> 
> the only thing keeping me away is that j-cord!!@#!@#


 
   
  'had the same reservations with the MH1c... but after attaching a clip it actually felt a lot more comfortable than Y-cord types.
  In addition to that, you get to hang them around your neck when they're not in used... pretty handy!


----------



## Dsnuts

Good stuff mugen3..I want to eventually pick me up a XBA-30 or maybe the XBA-40. I agree with your assessment of the CKN70s. As for the dac. I was listening to my Meridian Explorer last night using my CKN70s. I don't know if you was planning on spending that much but I can tell you the ME is a piece of kit that makes all my earphones and cans sing like nothing else I own...It has a surprising amount of power to boot. If your looking for a nice higher end dac.. That is certainly a good choice.


----------



## boost3d

Saw this in the Deals thread, FXT90 for $69 shipped. Only 3 left, do I buy it if I have the CKN70's on the way?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> *Saw this in the Deals thread, FXT90 for $69 shipped.* Only 3 left, do I buy it if I have the CKN70's on the way?


 
   
  Is that Internationally too??


----------



## boost3d

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Is that Internationally too??


 
   
  Looks like they only ship within Canada.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Thanks guys, I was happy to write it up. The XBA-30s and CKN70s are on another level compared to the other stuff I've heard. I'm going to shift my focus on getting a new DAC or a full-size. I don't need to waste time trying to find better IEMs than these two. Cause I know I won't. Not without destroying my wallet.


 
   
  Great job man!
   
  Can't wait until I get my XBA-40 and CKN70. Let's see how it stacks up against the Capsule's and  which one ends up being my permanent solution.
   
  Then I can just concentrate on scoring a Meridian Explorer and build a nice cmoyBB and call it a farewell.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

boost3d said:


> Looks like they only ship within Canada.




Aww man that sucks. 

I'd be happy to pay for shipping International, especially if the IEM is at that price!


----------



## raisedbywolves

i asked this in the dedicated ckn70 thread, but i'll re-ask it here in hope of more answers:

i realize this is a shot in the dark, but i'm in the market for a new pair of iem's and having a hard time after my vsonic gr07's died. does anyone in this thread happen to have heard the gr07's and can they relate them to the ath-ckn70's? i've also had the sony mh1c, which are another microdriver set, so a comparison to those could work as well. and i was considering buying the vsonic vc02's as a cheap temp set, which are also microdrivers. i'm also slightly interested in the hifiman re-400's and the tdk ie800's if anyone has those and can compare, haha. thanks a bunch.


----------



## boost3d

And they say you can't destroy the driver of the FX40, might have done so burning them in. Not sure.
   
   
  Can someone play this song? Artist was recommend in the ER4 thread to test IEM, I dont listen to this. lol Do you get distortion between 1:24-1:27? Not sure if this is a limitation of the FX40 or I messed up the driver. I tried it on two sources, computer and smartphone at 45% volume. Tried the earbuds that came with my phone and no distortion. Never heard such bad distortion on my FX40.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> And they say you can't destroy the driver of the FX40, might have done so burning them in. Not sure.
> 
> 
> Can someone play this song? Artist was recommend in the ER4 thread to test IEM, I dont listen to this. lol Do you get distortion between 1:24-1:27? Not sure if this is a limitation of the FX40 or I messed up the driver. I tried it on two sources, computer and smartphone at 45% volume. Tried the earbuds that came with my phone and no distortion. Never heard such bad distortion on my FX40.


 
  It's the source of music that is the problem. It is not the fx40 as I had my fxz100s tuned to the song, and it also distorted during the 1:24-1:27 mark. Try to use spotify to listen to the song, or hear it in 4shared.


----------



## mingamo

I went to the mall and happened to stop in the Apple store to have a giggle. I saw Harman/Kardon's new Classic headphone and had to try it because i dont usually associate their name with bad audio. I was actually floored by the audio and made everything else in the place sound like total poop (P5/P3, all Beats, Escoshe or whatever, blah) and easily beat out my CAL's. Ive listened to the Senn HD25's before and i have to say these sound *more* audiophile like. The separation and imaging was just better, along with pretty great balance in the bass and highs.
  The mids werent really recessed, maybe just a *slight* push in the highs, which i like.
   
  Review i read http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/6109/harman-kardon-cl-over-ear-headphones-review


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> How about factors other than SQ? How do they compare in terms of isolation, comfort/ergonomics, build quality, microphonics, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
   
  Both are very comfortable and have great isolation. They have no trouble blocking outside noise. The CKN70s have a great clean solid build. Its housings feel tough and the strain reliefs are nice and flexible. The cables are strong and firm but a little stiff and do pick up some noise. The XBA-30s have an even better premium build, showing why they cost more. The cable on the Sonys is amazing quality and very supple.


----------



## heatofamatch

Trying to decide if I should go for the CKN50 or 70. The price difference for me is exactly the cost of  the FX40s, which I'm really interested in thanks to this thread. I'd hate to lose that opportunity, and after years of pretending it's noble to buy $200-400 IEMs that honestly were crap bang for the buck, diminishing returns has made me bitter. It's not that they're not good, but I'm no longer willing to blindly sink extra cash into a pair of phones. 
   
  Price-wise the XB90EX is as expensive as I'm willing to go now. It's lurking on my to-buy list somewhere in a parallel universe, battling my unsated yearning for the older EX510 and 310. 
   
  In my 10? 12? years of on-and-off head-fi visits, this is the *best thread ever*, so thanks to all of you


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well if you have access to ebay you will certainly have access to hybrids. I figure most guys have at least one pair of Sony earphones. Those all come with the same hybrids I am using now so probably easier than you think. Worst case scenario you can just buy some cheapo sony earphones that have hybrid tips in there. Use them for the gym and the CKN70 for your serious listening.


 
  Should I use the tips from my MH1C or my MDR-EX38iP? Never mind, I tried all of the tips that I own and I still like the stock ones the best. I'll do some more tip rolling once they're burnt in.
   
  I just gotta say, these IEMs are AMAZING for metal. The amount of bass is perfect for double bass and it's plenty fast. The mids give the guitar the perfect amount of crunch and the vocals are smooth, but have just the right amount of power as well. The highs bring out the details and background stuff in such a way that it sounds layered and full.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Trying to decide if I should go for the CKN50 or 70. The price difference for me is exactly the cost of  the FX40s, which I'm really interested in thanks to this thread. I'd hate to lose that opportunity, and after years of pretending it's noble to buy $200-400 IEMs that honestly were crap bang for the buck, diminishing returns has made me bitter. It's not that they're not good, but I'm no longer willing to blindly sink extra cash into a pair of phones.
> 
> Price-wise the XB90EX is as expensive as I'm willing to go now. It's lurking on my to-buy list somewhere in a parallel universe, battling my unsated yearning for the older EX510 and 310.
> 
> In my 10? 12? years of on-and-off head-fi visits, this is the *best thread ever*, so thanks to all of you


 

 Hey glad the thread is to your liking.. I suppose it comes down really to what type of sound your looking for. The XB90EX is obviously a bass phone but has some really deep full mids that is some of the best in an earphone.  The CKN70 is a complete phone. Has it all and then shows you some more..The CKN70 is more audiophile in nature while the XB90 is easy listening with some super sub bass performance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Should I use the tips from my MH1C or my MDR-EX38iP? Never mind, I tried all of the tips that I own and I still like the stock ones the best. I'll do some more tip rolling once they're burnt in.
> 
> I just gotta say, these IEMs are AMAZING for metal. The amount of bass is perfect for double bass and it's plenty fast. The mids give the guitar the perfect amount of crunch and the vocals are smooth, but have just the right amount of power as well. The highs bring out the details and background stuff in such a way that it sounds layered and full.


 

 I suppose tip rolling and what tips will sound best for you will depend on a few variables. Ear shape and size for one so it doesn't surprise me that you like the stock tips the best..
   
  I am very close to finalizing my burn in on the CKN70. I am burning in my Meridian Explorer and several earphones at one time. So I suppose you feel like you made the right decision to get the CKN70?


----------



## heatofamatch

Thanks for the reply Ds!
   
  I'm a big fan of the Sony hybrids, use them on everything from the IE8 to the FXT90. So I'd start with the EX38 tips first, because those are actual, proper Sony Hybrids.  The Sony Mobile - i.e. ex-Sony Ericsson IEMs often go for silightly different material and shape in their tips.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good stuff mugen3..I want to eventually pick me up a XBA-30 or maybe the XBA-40. I agree with your assessment of the CKN70s. As for the dac. I was listening to my Meridian Explorer last night using my CKN70s. I don't know if you was planning on spending that much but I can tell you the ME is a piece of kit that makes all my earphones and cans sing like nothing else I own...It has a surprising amount of power to boot. If your looking for a nice higher end dac.. That is certainly a good choice.


 
   
  Oh I would love to have a Meridian Explorer, but I need something with an optical input and not more than $150.
   
  Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Trying to decide if I should go for the CKN50 or 70. The price difference for me is exactly the cost of  the FX40s, which I'm really interested in thanks to this thread. I'd hate to lose that opportunity, and after years of pretending it's noble to buy $200-400 IEMs that honestly were crap bang for the buck, diminishing returns has made me bitter. It's not that they're not good, but I'm no longer willing to blindly sink extra cash into a pair of phones.
> 
> Price-wise the XB90EX is as expensive as I'm willing to go now. It's lurking on my to-buy list somewhere in a parallel universe, battling my unsated yearning for the older EX510 and 310.
> 
> In my 10? 12? years of on-and-off head-fi visits, this is the *best thread ever*, so thanks to all of you


 
   
  You want that $200-400 sound without breaking the bank? Look no further than the CKN70s. They are the best sounding value in IEMs today. I would expect this level of sound at triple the cost.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Oh I would love to have a Meridian Explorer, but I need something with an optical input and not more than $150.
> 
> 
> *You want that $200-400 sound without breaking the bank? Look no further than the CKN70s. They are the best sounding value in IEMs today. I would expect this level of sound at triple the cost.*


 
   





 High praise indeed!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I suppose tip rolling and what tips will sound best for you will depend on a few variables. Ear shape and size for one so it doesn't surprise me that you like the stock tips the best..
> 
> I am very close to finalizing my burn in on the CKN70. I am burning in my Meridian Explorer and several earphones at one time. So I suppose you feel like you made the right decision to get the CKN70?


 
  Definitely. If anyone is on the fence I would recommend them for sure.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the CKN70's on order, hopefully not take too long to come. Still on the fence on the AD900x...have the Tenso order sll filled out, haven't hit "send" yet. Someone mentioned the Harmon Kardon CL's a few posts back, got a good review in Stereophile as well (for those who follow that mag), saw then on "the Deals Thread" from the HK site $99 (refurbs). So many 'phones, so litte time...


----------



## kahaluu

Congratulations, you'll really enjoy the 70's.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Trying to decide if I should go for the CKN50 or 70. The price difference for me is exactly the cost of  the FX40s, which I'm really interested in thanks to this thread. I'd hate to lose that opportunity, and after years of pretending it's noble to buy $200-400 IEMs that honestly were crap bang for the buck, diminishing returns has made me bitter. It's not that they're not good, but I'm no longer willing to blindly sink extra cash into a pair of phones.
> 
> Price-wise the XB90EX is as expensive as I'm willing to go now. It's lurking on my to-buy list somewhere in a parallel universe, battling my unsated yearning for the older EX510 and 310.
> 
> In my 10? 12? years of on-and-off head-fi visits, this is the *best thread ever*, so thanks to all of you


 
  The 50's are very good, but the 70's takes it to another level. I would go straight for the 70's.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> The 50's are very good, but the 70's takes it to another level. I would go straight for the 70's.


 
   
  +1. As good as the CKN50s are, the CKN70s are a remarkable improvement. The new carbon nanotube material and aluminum body have done wonders to the sound. I think AT implemented their air chamber tech, too.


----------



## mingamo

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> +1. As good as the CKN50s are, the CKN70s are a remarkable improvement. The *new carbon nanotube material* and aluminum body have done wonders to the sound. I think AT implemented their air chamber tech, too.


 
  I know it might seem rude, but im pretty sure that no one but JVC has marketed the Nanotube speaker additive.
   
  Just friendly correction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





mingamo said:


> I know it might seem rude, but im pretty sure that no one but JVC has marketed the Nanotube speaker additive.
> 
> Just friendly correction
> 
> ...


 
  These definitely use carbon nanotubes. It even says so right on the packaging.


----------



## Mackem

Can't wait until my CKN70s get here then I can ditch my FX101s


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Can't wait until my CKN70s get here then I can ditch my FX101s


 
  Dude, the FX101s sound is so low end compared to these, you will be blown away. And they just keep getting better and better. The mids are starting to sound AMAZING!


----------



## heatofamatch

I was able to audition the CKN50 today (very impressive) and the place will have the CKN70 in stock by this weekend. If I can hear the excellence you guys have mentioned I'll probably get a pair early next week. I was going to spend that $80 on a Sony W270 but we'll see.
   




   
  The thing with IEM technology is that it can arrive in waves, often so concentrated / choreographed that I wonder if behind-the-scenes manufacturers (like Foster and Soundmagic) hold the key to most technology and patents. Example, this happened when Sony debuted the EX85/90 housing design - nozzle tilting into the ear canal at an angle. This is happening again with the 5.8mm micro driver design, with or without carbon nanotubes. In each case the first name brand manufacturer (Sony/JVC) held onto exclusivity for a year, maybe 2, and then the design just spreads like the deadly flu strain depicted in doomsday novels.
   
  Even Moshi came up with a micro-driver IEM, that really made me wonder.


----------



## 7S Cameron

This is before completion of burn-in, but I think my opinion will stand firm. I've decided that the CKN70s are not better than the S500s. Now, the first thing I wanna say is they may be better for some people, but to me they are about equal.
   
  The first thing you notice about the CKN70s are the soundstage. Even compared to the S500 they sound HUGE. These phones are excellent for classical and live type stuff. The second thing is the way the mids are presented. Guitars in the CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the S500, which is a definite plus for me because I love metal and alternative. The third thing I noticed were the amount of details or sonic abilities. The CKN70 takes the win with this one as well. I thought I could hear everything with the S500s, boy was I wrong! Background vocals are a little more forward in the presentation as well. The CKN70s have more bass and it's done in a better way. The bass is completely separate from the mids and highs. It doesn't affect them AT ALL.
   
  The main thing the S500s have over the CKN70s are the fact that they are headphones and not earphones. Surprisingly enough though, the stage is much more narrow. Which has always been the complaint with these headphones anyway. The S500s also have a more laid back and comfy sound signature. They are perfect for laying down and just escaping in the music when you want to relax.
   
  Deciding which one I like better is very tough because of one aspect: The guitars are WAY too good in the CKN70s. It makes the them sound kind of boring in the S500s. I'm still having mixed feelings, but I might stick with the S500s as my favorite.


----------



## Kamakahah

7s cameron said:


> This is before completion of burn-in, but I think my opinion will stand firm. I've decided that the CKN70s are not better than the S500s. Now, the first thing I wanna say is they may be better for some people, but to me they are about equal.
> 
> The first thing you notice about the CKN70s are the soundstage. Even compared to the S500 they sound HUGE. These phones are excellent for classical and live type stuff. The second thing is the way the mids are presented. Guitars in the CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the S500, which is a definite plus for me because I love metal and alternative. The third thing I noticed were the amount of details or sonic abilities. The CKN70 takes the win with this one as well. I thought I could hear everything with the S500s, boy was I wrong! Background vocals are a little more forward in the presentation as well. The CKN70s have more bass and it's done in a better way. The bass is completely separate from the mids and highs. It doesn't affect them AT ALL.
> 
> ...




Make the s500 your favorite for home and the ckn70s your favorite for portable, problem solved.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Make the s500 your favorite for home and the ckn70s your favorite for portable, problem solved.


 
  That's my plan, I just figured I give my two cents.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

You guys are killing me with these ckn70s. You're making me want to skip the vc02 and dip into my t50rp+O2 fund


----------



## kahaluu

IMO, you make the 70's your favorite period... for both home and portable use.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> This is before completion of burn-in, but I think my opinion will stand firm. I've decided that the CKN70s are not better than the S500s. Now, the first thing I wanna say is they may be better for some people, but to me they are about equal.
> 
> The first thing you notice about the CKN70s are the soundstage. Even compared to the S500 they sound HUGE. These phones are excellent for classical and live type stuff. The second thing is the way the mids are presented. Guitars in the CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the S500, which is a definite plus for me because I love metal and alternative. The third thing I noticed were the amount of details or sonic abilities. The CKN70 takes the win with this one as well. I thought I could hear everything with the S500s, boy was I wrong! Background vocals are a little more forward in the presentation as well. The CKN70s have more bass and it's done in a better way. The bass is completely separate from the mids and highs. It doesn't affect them AT ALL.
> 
> ...




Even though you say the s500's are your favourite, going by your impressions you actually list more positives about the ATH CKN70 lol. If I didn't know any better, I would have guessed the CKN70s were your favourite


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Even though you say the s500's are your favourite, going by your impressions you actually list more positives about the ATH CKN70 lol. If I didn't know any better, I would have guessed the CKN70s were your favourite


 
  There's something that I love about the S500s and I can't explain what it is. I've been trying to figure that out since I bought em. I thought it was the mids, but now that I've heard the CKN70s, I'm not sure it is.
   
  EDIT

 Actually I think I know what it is. The S500s sound more like I'm in the room with the artist. The CKN70s sound more like I'm listening to the song. I like both of these attributes, but I prefer the former.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> There's something that I love about the S500s and I can't explain what it is. I've been trying to figure that out since I bought em. I thought it was the mids, but now that I've heard the CKN70s, I'm not sure it is.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...




Ah you mean it sounds like the music is in your head? I enjoy that too but I'm still gonna give the CKN70s a shot. Who knows, I may enjoy them even more. I'll be placing my order tomorrow.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Ah you mean it sounds like the music is in your head? I enjoy that too but I'm still gonna give the CKN70s a shot. Who knows, I may enjoy them even more. I'll be placing my order tomorrow.


 
  I would definitely get them. The S500s definitely sound more inside your head, the CKN70s are more open. I just feel like I'm in a room with the S500s as opposed to in the music with the CKN70s.


----------



## 2chains

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> This is before completion of burn-in, but I think my opinion will stand firm. I've decided that the CKN70s are not better than the S500s. Now, the first thing I wanna say is they may be better for some people, but to me they are about equal.
> 
> The first thing you notice about the CKN70s are the soundstage. Even compared to the S500 they sound HUGE. These phones are excellent for classical and live type stuff. The second thing is the way the mids are presented. Guitars in the CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the S500, which is a definite plus for me because I love metal and alternative. The third thing I noticed were the amount of details or sonic abilities. The CKN70 takes the win with this one as well. I thought I could hear everything with the S500s, boy was I wrong! Background vocals are a little more forward in the presentation as well. The CKN70s have more bass and it's done in a better way. The bass is completely separate from the mids and highs. It doesn't affect them AT ALL.
> 
> ...


 

 This post alone was enough to make me finally pull the trigger on the S500s.  I have had the S400s for quite some time now and they sound really great but I am hoping that the S500s are just that much better in sound.  Well... here goes nothing.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





2chains said:


> This post alone was enough to make me finally pull the trigger on the S500s.  I have had the S400s for quite some time now and they sound really great but I am hoping that the S500s are just that much better in sound.  Well... here goes nothing.


 
  Glad I was able to help, they are one of a kind.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





2chains said:


> This post alone was enough to make me finally pull the trigger on the S500s.  I have had the S400s for quite some time now and they sound really great but I am hoping that the S500s are just that much better in sound.  Well... here goes nothing.


 
   
  When I bought S400, I decided on it because I've read that it is a more musical and balanced headphone that S500.
  S500 supposed to be better for movies.


----------



## JiggaD369

Look what the Japanese fairy dropped off...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Look what the Japanese fairy dropped off...


 

 Congrats!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Look what the Japanese fairy dropped off...


 
   
  cnk70 _*plus*_ xba40? That's just showing off man!
   
  Looking forward to the impressions and comparisons!


----------



## MrEleventy

Hmmm. ckn70 or vsonic vc02...... or both!


----------



## kahaluu

The CKN70's are definitely an upgrade to the VC02 overall, but I really love the signature of the VC02. Buy both and be happy!


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> cnk70 _*plus*_ xba40? That's just showing off man!
> 
> Looking forward to the impressions and comparisons!


 
   
  I don't even wanna take the 40's off. 
   
  Why did I even buy the 70's?


----------



## MrEleventy

I'll take the 70s from you!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> I don't even wanna take the 40's off.
> 
> Why did I even buy the 70's?


 

 Because it is 3x cheaper than the 40s! I thought that was obvious! (Joke)


----------



## JiggaD369

This isn't good...
   
  I thought the CKN70's would put up a fight but I'm not sure if that is going to happen.
   
  What?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> This isn't good...
> 
> I thought the CKN70's would put up a fight but I'm not sure if that is going to happen.
> 
> What?


 
   
  How many hours of burn in do you have with the CKN70's? It might be a case where they come into their own after more burn in compared to the xba40's. Then again, the xba40's are flagship models with 4 ba drivers costing 3x more than the CKN70's, so it probably isn't all that surprising.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> How many hours of burn in do you have with the CKN70's? It might be a case where they come into their own after more burn in compared to the xba40's. Then again, the xba40's are flagship models with 4 ba drivers costing 3x more than the CKN70's, so it probably isn't all that surprising.


 
  NOt much at all. But I don't know how much more burn can help. The difference is night and day. Maybe 40's are my kind of sound?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> NOt much at all. But I don't know how much more burn can help. The difference is night and day. *Maybe 40's are my kind of sound?*


 
   
  Yup - that could be it as well. The only way to know for sure is to send me your 40's for a while. Then I'll tell ya.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup - that could be it as well. The only way to know for sure is to send me your 40's for a while. Then I'll tell ya.


 
  LOL.
   
  All I know is I'm selling all of my headphones except the 40's. Time to find a nice source and call it a day.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> NOt much at all. But I don't know how much more burn can help. The difference is night and day. Maybe 40's are my kind of sound?


 
   
  I just don't know how you could compare a quad driver balanced armature IEM to a single micro dynamic driver. 
   
  The CKN70s sound amazing for their price and hit way above their price point, but let's be real.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I just don't know how you could compare a quad driver balanced armature IEM to a single micro dynamic driver.
> 
> The CKN70s sound amazing for their price and hit way above their price point, but let's be real.


 
  Well some were saying that they perform 3x-4x their price. THought they might keep up but that's not the case.


----------



## Kamakahah

jiggad369 said:


> Well some were saying that they perform 3x-4x their price. THought they might keep up but that's not the case.




I know everyone is excited to hype the 70s, (still waiting on mine), but I have no delusions about them out performing something like the 40. That being said, the signature is probably to your liking which makes them stand all the more. Gratz.
Now quickly flee before Head-Fi hype train gets going again to the next station.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I just don't know how you could compare a quad driver balanced armature IEM to a single micro dynamic driver.
> 
> The CKN70s sound amazing for their price and hit way above their price point, but let's be real.


 
  Quad drivers doesn't necessarily make it better than a single dynamic driver.


----------



## mingamo

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> A quad driver doesn't necessarily make it better than a single dynamic driver.


 
  You're right, just like speakers; a great sounding full range driver can sound more fluid than a 2 or 3 way whatever with crossovers.
   
  Though, we are talking about small earphones that are using state of the art BA's. If he says its night and day, it probably is.


----------



## JiggaD369

kahaluu said:


> Quad drivers doesn't necessarily make it better than a single dynamic driver.



 
 I know it's like comparing apples vs. oranges but I expected the single driver 70's to put up a fight. However, I think it def. deserves to be mentioned in the <$200 price point. As for the XBA-40's, they easily belong in the >$500 range (if amped properly).


----------



## retrophonic

Has anyone ever heard of the Britz Edifier H850? They go for $89.00 and look pretty decent.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251237502528&index=15&nav=WATCHING&nid=85480315816


----------



## rickdohc

Edifier = Next Hype Train Station?
   




   
   
  No, i am over with this hype train, 2 months "sober"


----------



## Gee Simpson

That's my order for the CKN70 placed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Using the Tenso method was pretty easy in the end and not as complicated as I thought it would be.


----------



## retrophonic

They received some favorable reviews on PC-Home. http://product.pchome.net/digi_accessories_headphone_edifier_h850/353925.html
  also already reviewed on golden ears. http://en.goldenears.net/14836


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> No, i am over with this hype train, 2 months "sober"


 
   
  Sorry to hear that brother - I feel for ya!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> That's my order for the CKN70 placed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The wait for these killed me! You are going to be blown away, especially after some burn in. What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The wait for these killed me! You are going to be blown away, especially after some burn in. What type of music do you listen to?


 
  +1. Burn in brings out the best in these phones.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Quote: 





retrophonic said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the Britz Edifier H850? They go for $89.00 and look pretty decent.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251237502528&index=15&nav=WATCHING&nid=85480315816


 
   
  Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Edifier = Next Hype Train Station?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These people own Stax...so...


 HYPED.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





retrophonic said:


> They received some favorable reviews on PC-Home. http://product.pchome.net/digi_accessories_headphone_edifier_h850/353925.html
> also already reviewed on golden ears. http://en.goldenears.net/14836


 
   
  Interesting, the reference price on PChome says ¥ 299, which equates to about $50 USD.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> The wait for these killed me! You are going to be blown away, especially after some burn in. What type of music do you listen to?




Alternative, Hiphop, Indie, Pop, R&B, Rap, Rock and a few others so quite a diverse amount. I would say the 3 I most listen to would probably be Alternative, Pop and R&B. 

How long should I burn these in for? 200 hours?


----------



## Disconnekt

My CKN70 came today around noon!  Pretty quick... I ordered them on eBay Thursday morning, they shipped from Japan late Friday night (Saturday afternoon Japan time), scanned in NYC Sunday afternoon, spent a day in customs (presumably), and made their way down the east coast and to my door this morning.  Right now, they're burning in.
   
  Open box impressions: the sound signature reminds me of my Brainwavz M2 with everything I didn't like about them fixed, or maybe an R1 with a fuller, better midrange (without the R1's shrill upper-mid resonant peak).  The character is TOTALLY different from the Sony MH1C.  Those are very smooth and easy to listen to and adequately detailed, but switching to the CKN70 sounds like a veil has been lifted.  Way more detail, and the vocal frequencies are much more forward.  Vocals and acoustic instruments sound fantastic.  So do Andy Wallace's hard rock mixes, incidentally, which I don't like as much on my other sources.  Transient response and speed are great across the spectrum.  These are very capable earphones.  The lows dig deep and the highs continue up out of my hearing range.
   
  Compared to the MH1C, the cable is longer and easier to wind.  It also seems less microphonic and wears more easily.  I don't have a problem with it, but it is more tangle prone than the Sony's.  Fit is easier, as the soft rubber rings position the housing consistently in the ear every time.  These are probably the most comfortable and secure-feeling IEMs I've tried.  They seal easily but aren't as sensitive to overpressure or underpressure like the Sony's, and "skull microphonics" aren't an issue like they are with the MH1C.
   
  That's the good.  The bad: a slight mid-bass/upper bass/lower mid hump (or series of humps) that narrows the otherwise huge soundstage and slightly overpowers the more than adequate sub-bass.  If I notch at about 125 Hz and at 250 Hz each with a 0.5 octave width down 1.5 dB (which is not very much), the bass and lower mids open up nicely.  Now everything sounds full, amazingly deep, and even.
   
  Also, there's a couple of slightly overzealous frequencies in the treble; around 6.6 kHz and 8.6 kHz seem to be the main offenders.  A couple of fairly narrow 3 dB notches there leaves the detail airy and intact but tames the icepick a bit.
   
  Keep in mind, though, that these are raw drivers.  Maybe the frequency problems I'm hearing will improve with burn-in, and even if they don't, they take to EQ very well and require far less drastic EQ than any other IEM I've tried besides the MH1C, which has no peaks or humps that I can hear besides a slight, unoffensive one at 3.4 kHz that I EQ out but don't really need to.  Like I said, though, the MH1C cannot touch the dynamics and transient response of these.
   
  If they even out later, I'll let you know!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Good stuff Dis, when i 1st got the MH1Cs i felt that their highs were too smooth coming from the JVC camp, smooth to a fault almost. But i have learned to really enjoy it's crazy smooth, not fatiguing sound. I really love these MH1Cs and it seems like the ATH CKN70 is like a mix of the JVC and the sony sound but improves on all the departments that were lacking from those, the cheaper micro JVC/ Sony drivers that is.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got my CKN70's today, still in box, looking forward to trying them out. Have the AD-900x in my Tenso/Amazon Japan cart, still haven't pulled that trigger, though. Hard to listen to all this stuff (especially with all the time reading about them on Head-Fi)


----------



## doctorjazz

Saved about 200 yen (roughly $2) holding out, wow!


----------



## JiggaD369

Anbody want to buy a pair of CKN70's,  readily available in US?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Anbody want to buy a pair of CKN70's,  readily available in US?


 

 Oh ME ME ME!!!
   
  Let me low ball you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Is it silver???


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh ME ME ME!!!
> 
> Let me low ball you.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Gunmetal!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Gunmetal!!


 

 Damn, i want my bling bling meng.


----------



## Disconnekt

Some early favorites with the CKN70 (make sure to switch to HD):
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 




   
  The vocal harmonies sound amazing on the CKN70s.  The banjo and guitars tickle my ears.  I love this.  Not the highest quality source, but if you have the album and CKN70s, you have to listen to this track.
   




   
  The detail and space in this are unreal.
   




   
  Again, not the best source, but atmosphere and bass are really nice.
   




   
  Source-limited of course.  I just like this song and the way it builds, and the vocals sound quite good.  And while we're on Anathema,
   




   
  The piano sounds like I'm in the room.
   




   
  I would say the bass is adequate.
   




   
  Karnivool covering a fellow Aussie.  I love the space in Forrester Savell's productions.
   




   
  And how about some metal?
   




   
  Some Steven Wilson to round things out.  Everything sounds impeccable here.
   
  Well, that should cover it for now!


----------



## vlenbo

Dis, did you use the stock at tips to hear those songs, or did you switch them? Also, do you guys insert the ckn70s deeply or shallowly? I did it a bit too deep and feel as though I may have injured my ears. :S


----------



## Kamakahah

vlenbo said:


> Dis, did you use the stock at tips to hear those songs, or did you switch them? Also, do you guys insert the ckn70s deeply or shallowly? I did it a bit too deep and feel as though I may have injured my ears. :S




Definitely be careful with placement. Everyone's ears are different with depth, etc. Discomfort and/or pain is a sign that you need to change something. You can also end up pushing wax deeper which can cause blockage and discomfort. 
Adjust to what you think feels/sounds right.


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Dis, did you use the stock at tips to hear those songs, or did you switch them? Also, do you guys insert the ckn70s deeply or shallowly? I did it a bit too deep and feel as though I may have injured my ears. :S


 
   
  I'm using the large Brainwavz R1 tips, which are almost identical to the stock large, but they're a lot easier to put on and take off while tip rolling.  I gently insert the IEMs to where they naturally want to stop (which is about where the top of the ring barely touches my ear) and don't force them any farther.
   
  BUT WAIT!  I just put on the R1 double flanges, which to my ears have made every other IEM I've tried sound like crap.  But here they seem to be curing all the problems I had with bass and treble!  They add a _slight _bit of shrillness in the extreme upper mids, but nothing that really bothers me much.  Pretty much everything else sounds smoother.  No more icepick highs.  Now they sound to me like an incredibly precise set of MH1C with extra treble and maybe a bit more midbass.  Not quite as high-end as before, but this sounds *FUN*.


----------



## mugen3

Glad to see more people getting and enjoying their CKN70s. Jigga you're selling your pair already? The XBA-40s must be a lot better than I imagined then. The difference between my CKN70s and XBA-30s is not like "night and day" I suppose, though I must admit that the XBA-30s are better and still #1 on my list. The CKN70s are getting fuller and smoother with burn in, but every time I compare them to the XBA-30s, the extra clarity and refinement is readily apparent. The XBA-30s are just that damn good.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Definitely be careful with placement. Everyone's ears are different with depth, etc. Discomfort and/or pain is a sign that you need to change something. You can also end up pushing wax deeper which can cause blockage and discomfort.
> Adjust to what you think feels/sounds right.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> I'm using the large Brainwavz R1 tips, which are almost identical to the stock large, but they're a lot easier to put on and take off while tip rolling.  I gently insert the IEMs to where they naturally want to stop (which is about where the top of the ring barely touches my ear) and don't force them any farther.
> 
> BUT WAIT!  I just put on the R1 double flanges, which to my ears have made every other IEM I've tried sound like crap.  But here they seem to be curing all the problems I had with bass and treble!  They add a _slight _bit of shrillness in the extreme upper mids, but nothing that really bothers me much.  Pretty much everything else sounds smoother.  No more icepick highs.  Now they sound to me like an incredibly precise set of MH1C with extra treble and maybe a bit more midbass.  Not quite as high-end as before, but this sounds *FUN*.


 
  Thanks fellas, I did understand that the pain is a bad sign, but I disregarded it since I needed a seal. I changed tips and found out that my ears do no tmind a deep insertion, though I do not know if a shallow insertion can provide a different SQ for the ckn70s. Thanks for the tips. At the moment the sound is slightly better.
   
   
  QUICK IMPRESSIONS
   
  The mids were pretty tantalizing at first, sounded as though the ckn70s had futuristic mids impelemented on teh ckn70s, but with slightly silibant highs. The bass end is great and definately articulate, but I expected the ckn70s to act similar to the fxz100s. While the basds levels are similar, the power is definately not simlar. IT is a bit weaker in slam than the fxz100s, so if movies have strong explosions, the bass end won't be prevalent in the ckn70s as the fxz100s are. The mids, while sounding crisp and sharp, are sometimes overbearing for me as it does not contain the same smooth details as the fxz100s. The highs are sometimes unbearable, but with a different set of tips, the bass and mids get improved, though the highs are still the same. *Used meleec tips*


----------



## kahaluu

Try some sony hybrid tips. They work really well with the 70's.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Glad to see more people getting and enjoying their CKN70s. Jigga you're selling your pair already? The XBA-40s must be a lot better than I imagined then. The difference between my CKN70s and XBA-30s is not like "night and day" I suppose, though I must admit that the XBA-30s are better and still #1 on my list. The CKN70s are getting fuller and smoother with burn in, but every time I compare them to the XBA-30s, the extra clarity and refinement is readily apparent. The XBA-30s are just that damn good.


 
  XBA-40's are jsut my type of sound. Maybe the 70's might get better with time but I just need one pair of phones. I'd rather spend that money on a source upgrade.


----------



## Disconnekt

Man, CKN70 + R1 double flange + Noisia: "Tryhard" = SLAM.  This is not even fair to the MH1C.  The MH1C still wins on overall smoothness and unoffensiveness, but that's the only edge it has any more.  Good for background music if I need to concentrate on something else, but it's downright boring compared to this setup.  On the other hand, if I do need to get work done, the CKN70 is distractingly awesome, so I have to put it away.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> XBA-40's are jsut my type of sound. Maybe the 70's might get better with time but I just need one pair of phones. I'd rather spend that money on a source upgrade.


 
   
  Ah cool, fair enough. Your 70s should sell easily, if HFers are staying on top of things. I'm looking for a new source as well, done with my IEM hunt too.
   
   
  Nice impressions so far Disc. I consider the XBA-30s to be a super MH1C, and I agree, the extra treble and midbass are really the most striking differences between them and the CKN70s.
   
  vlenbo, try out all the tips you have with the CKN70s. Sony Hybrids work very well in providing a good fit and sound. I think you can still get a better seal, as my ears are pretty sensitive but I don't find these sibilant or overbearing.


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@mugen3 - *Would you say the XBA 30's are worth double the price over the CKN70's?


----------



## oneoseven

CKN70's came in today.. Have the XBA-30 coming in Friday.. On first listen the ckn70 is crazy good.. I love ATH's new sound.. It's so much more refined.. And the space on these things is special.. I was just hoping they would be a slight upgrade to the fxd80 but this has more bass and better mids.. I preferred the highs on the fxd80 but I had those burned in for easily 300 hours and these have 20 minutes on them.. If the highs calm down a little bit for under 100 dollars this is a must have


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> *@mugen3 - *Would you say the XBA 30's are worth double the price over the CKN70's?


 
   
  Yes, definitely. There are diminishing returns since both are such high quality, but they're fairly inexpensive anyway so it doesn't matter as much. The extra $70 for the Sonys gets you a more refined sound and a superior build with a much better cable.


----------



## heatofamatch

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> CKN70's came in today.. Have the XBA-30 coming in Friday.. On first listen the ckn70 is crazy good.. I love ATH's new sound.. It's so much more refined.. And the space on these things is special.. I was just hoping they would be a slight upgrade to the fxd80 but this has more bass and better mids.. I preferred the highs on the fxd80 but I had those burned in for easily 300 hours and these have 20 minutes on them.. If the highs calm down a little bit for under 100 dollars this is a must have


 
   
  Thanks for the comment! I've been curious about this FXD versus CKN thing. For me the CKNs have better availability and lower price. The FXD 60/80 are only available officially in their FRD versions (i.e. iphone remote) which means jacked up prices. The FX40 is $35... our local JVC availability is on the meh side.
   
  I've come to really appreciate what Sony brings to the electronics world, but I'm not a fan of the XBA series. This is strictly my opinion: Sony still doesn't know how to tune BA to make them crazy seductive -- to the extent that they do on every dynamic IEM, or the way any Ety & UE is attractive to listen to. I auditioned the XBA-30 extensively last month, and while I liked everything else I just couldn't understand the mids on that particular demo unit, then once hooked up to my portable amp it's like a veil descended over the mids. I auditioned the XB90EX after that and I felt like "UGH someone's still got their head screwed on the right way after all!" and it was not because of the XB90's bass rumble. Okay I know I'm rambling...


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Thanks for the comment! I've been curious about this FXD versus CKN thing. For me the CKNs have better availability and lower price. The FXD 60/80 are only available officially in their FRD versions (i.e. iphone remote) which means jacked up prices. The FX40 is $35... our local JVC availability is on the meh side.
> 
> I've come to really appreciate what Sony brings to the electronics world, but I'm not a fan of the XBA series. This is strictly my opinion: Sony still doesn't know how to tune BA to make them crazy seductive -- to the extent that they do on every dynamic IEM, or the way any Ety & UE is attractive to listen to. I auditioned the XBA-30 extensively last month, and while I liked everything else I just couldn't understand the mids on that particular demo unit, then once hooked up to my portable amp it's like a veil descended over the mids. *I auditioned the XB90EX after that and I felt like "UGH someone's still got their head screwed on the right way after all!" and it was not because of the XB90's bass rumble. Okay I know I'm rambling...
> 
> ...


 
  So you preferred the XB90EX over the XBA 30?


----------



## heatofamatch

Yes I left that Sony store thinking the XB90 makes more sense as a product than both the XBA-30 and -40.
   
  I realize that strictly quality-wise the XBAs probably win, but they're onto 2nd-generation now and they still sound weird to my ears, as though they're strangely held back or incomplete.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Yes I left that Sony store thinking the XB90 makes more sense as a product than both the XBA-30 and -40.
> 
> I realize that strictly quality-wise the XBAs probably win, but they're onto 2nd-generation now and they still sound weird to my ears, as though they're strangely held back or incomplete.


 
   
  Yup, funny thing is that it happened to me too.
   
  ...went into shop, auditioned the 30 and 40 but finally left the shop with a XB90EX    ...how strange is that ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yup, funny thing is that it happened to me too.
> 
> ...went into shop, auditioned the 30 and 40 but finally left the shop with a XB90EX    ...how strange is that ?


 

 You're one strange creature indeed, ghost. So any updates on those godly CKN 70s of yours. I need some more hype, i mean impressions since jigga has been killing the buzz a bit with his spazzing for his lovely XBA-40s over the CKN 70s.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You're one strange creature indeed, ghost. So any updates on those godly CKN 70s of yours. I need some more hype, i mean impressions since jigga has been killing the buzz a bit with his spazzing for his lovely XBA-40s over the CKN 70s.


 
  Buy them! How's that for hype?


----------



## vlenbo

Do the ckn70s ever reach the hard slam the fxz100s provide when the recording calls for it? Or id explosions and tremors occur? Earthquakes for instance.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Buy them! How's that for hype?


 

 HYPED!!! I am trying but no silver ones for sale on head-fi sadly. Kinda too scared/ lazy to do the tenso thing. heeee
   
  I got an Fiio E17 coming my way in like a week or so, after i tested it out with my FXZ200s, i'll do a write up on them here. Not like anyone is holding their breathe or anything for my impressions but still since i promised Danny i'll do one.


----------



## waynes world

I'm turning purple waiting...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm turning purple waiting...


 

 LoL, hold your horses. When you do a write up of those GR07 BEs of yours then i'll do one ASAP!!! You game WAYNE??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am just trying to collect my thoughts regarding these FXZ200s, they are kinda tricky. That's the only teaser for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But once i test them out on an decent amp, i'll see how they really scale and if my thoughts of them are true or not.


----------



## Mackem

Anyone with CKN70s what does Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize sound like on them & Dr. DRE - Still D.R.E? Interested to know what the bass is like along with the rest of the good things I've been hearing about these. The wait is killing me, been 5-6 working days so far (Japan to UK)


----------



## Gee Simpson

So my CKN70's have arrived at Tenso's warehouse today. I have now paid for shipping so they should be here in about 5 working days


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Do the ckn70s ever reach the hard slam the fxz100s provide when the recording calls for it? Or id explosions and tremors occur? Earthquakes for instance.


 

 I haven't heard the FXZ100, so I can't speak to that, but the CKN70 will definitely slam with the right tips for your ears.  I get best bass results with the Brainwavz R1 double flanges, which can keep up with my MH1C.
   
  Speaking of MH1C, listening to the CKN70 showed me the areas where the MH1C is deficient, and that inspired me to do some careful EQing to try and correct it.  There's a big hole around 10 kHz, so 5 dB of boost at about 0.5 octave bandwidth DRASTICALLY improves the character of the treble response.  A +3 dB high shelf at 15 kHz restores the air that gets chopped off, and a slight high shelf boost to taste from 4-5 kHz or so up undoes the gradual treble rolloff characteristic of these earphones.  Now all of a sudden they're just as smooth as always, but the clarity, high-end detail, soundstage, and treble energy (such as snare drum snap and vocal air) are easily on par with the CKN70, just without the sibiliance or metallic splashiness.  The only area the MH1C feels behind now is that the bass still seems a bit slow at times... the CKN70 still wins for impact in the low end, and I don't think EQ can bring the MH1C up to speed in that department.
   
  However, with those EQ adjustments, the MH1C is once again my overall favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Good thing my laptop has 2 headphone outs so I can burn in the far more sensitive and efficient CKN70 while I enjoy the MH1C!


----------



## JiggaD369

sfwalcer said:


> You're one strange creature indeed, ghost. So any updates on those godly CKN 70s of yours. I need some more hype, i mean impressions since jigga has been killing the buzz a bit with his spazzing for his lovely XBA-40s over the CKN 70s.




And I haven't even built the cmoybb for it yet...


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





heatofamatch said:


> Thanks for the comment! I've been curious about this FXD versus CKN thing. For me the CKNs have better availability and lower price. The FXD 60/80 are only available officially in their FRD versions (i.e. iphone remote) which means jacked up prices. The FX40 is $35... our local JVC availability is on the meh side.
> 
> I've come to really appreciate what Sony brings to the electronics world, but I'm not a fan of the XBA series. This is strictly my opinion: Sony still doesn't know how to tune BA to make them crazy seductive -- to the extent that they do on every dynamic IEM, or the way any Ety & UE is attractive to listen to. I auditioned the XBA-30 extensively last month, and while I liked everything else I just couldn't understand the mids on that particular demo unit, then once hooked up to my portable amp it's like a veil descended over the mids. I auditioned the XB90EX after that and I felt like "UGH someone's still got their head screwed on the right way after all!" and it was not because of the XB90's bass rumble. Okay I know I'm rambling...


 
   
  Interesting. A portable amp shouldn't make the mids less clear. I bet that demo unit was busted somehow. Every time someone says they don't like the XBA-30, it turns out the unit they tried out wasn't working properly.


----------



## JiggaD369

Agreed. Anyone who claims XBA series is mediocre must be smoking the wrong stuff.


----------



## HairyAss

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Agreed. Anyone who claims XBA series is mediocre must be smoking the wrong stuff.


 

 Or the right stuff


----------



## oneoseven

After 20 hours of burn in on the ckn70 I've noticed no change.. The sibilance is still too much for my ears.. At low levels they sound amazing with no issues.. If you try to turn them up at all it hits you right in the face and fatigues so quickly.. Maybe after another 200 hours it'll subside


----------



## Dsnuts

Try using some Sony hybrid tips.. Mines has around 200 now and the highs do tame..I noticed the CKN50 burns in a lot quicker than these CKN70s. Carbon nanotubes.
   
  Just a heads up guys on a really great deal for some new tech in Dac amps. While I am very happy with my Meridian Explorer..I was browsing though headfi last night and landed on this thread.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651660/audinst-hud-mx2-dac-amp#post_9173587  This Dac/amp which is the topic of this thread is on sale from $250 to $198..It is a promotional deal in ebay.  The reason why this is such a good deal is because of the pedigree of this unit. This kit involves improvements to one of the best bang for dollar dac amps which was the original MX1 version that has been highly reviewed.. From all indications this new MX2 version seems to be very nice upgrade on the older version but at this sale price..
   
  This unit should give the O2/Odac and the Schiit stack combo some stiff competition for dac/amp supremacy at this price range.. Any of you guys looking for a nice upgrade from your basic set up.. This deal is only going on till the 10th it seems..


----------



## mugen3

Hey thanks for putting that in the spotlight Ds. That DAC has pretty much everything I'm looking for. Now I'm $198 poorer.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I got one too. The intro offer is too good of a deal. I see something like this on headfi you guys know I will throw it on this thread. I like that they thought about easy to drive phones and iems as much as hard to drive 600 ohm cans as well. It is the complete package.


----------



## daveyostrow

heatofamatch said:


> Yes I left that Sony store thinking the XB90 makes more sense as a product than both the XBA-30 and -40.
> 
> I realize that strictly quality-wise the XBAs probably win, but they're onto 2nd-generation now and they still sound weird to my ears, as though they're strangely held back or incomplete.


 
   yea the xb90 are great, though their presentation is off i think they tuned them to never sound harsh at any volume.
   
  Quote:


mugen3 said:


> Interesting. A portable amp shouldn't make the mids less clear. I bet that demo unit was busted somehow. Every time someone says they don't like the XBA-30, it turns out the unit they tried out wasn't working properly.


 
  i cant be sure but i think the second pair of xba3 sounds much more in control of the highs than the first pair i had.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try using some Sony hybrid tips.. Mines has around 200 now and the highs do tame..I noticed the CKN50 burns in a lot quicker than these CKN70s. Carbon nanotubes.
> 
> Just a heads up guys on a really great deal for some new tech in Dac amps. While I am very happy with my Meridian Explorer..I was browsing though headfi last night and landed on this thread.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am NOT getting it. *NOT*! But out of curiosity, in your opinion, how much better would it sound than my ELE DAC + Fiio E12 combo?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the dac end is of a higher grade for certain and they are using some dual op amping on the amp portion.. Which your E12 also is using.  It is all about implementation more than anything. There are some high expectations when they released this new MX2 version as their MX1 is still regarded as a classic dac amp by many. Plus I gotta support my fellow Koreans here. Lol.
   
  It will be a different flavor. The reason why I like it is because of the a low impedance output. Meaning you can use your sensitive iems as much as your hard to drive cans..It has optical out too and can be hooked up to a ipad or android devices. .Very versatile and is a well thought out all in one unit.
   
  On a side note there is some dissension in the Meridian thread because of a recent bomb shell of news..Tyll did some measurements and it turns out the Meridian Explorer has an unusually high impedance output.. 47ohms or something like that. This is not good news for guys like me that own many sensitive and easy to drive iems and cans. More or less it is made for higher Ohm cans.. Which leaves me kinda scratching my noggin.. I have my Meridian hooked up to my well burned in CKN70 and I have to be honest here. I have never heard my music sound so damn good. I am reading one thing but hearing some serious synergy and absolutely wonderful music from my set up just using my Meridian Explorer.
   
  So I will follow my ears more than being all uptight about it and return it or anything like that. I simply enjoy it too much.
   
  Why did I get the new Audinst MX2? Well it will be a different flavor than my other dac amps and you guys should know by now. I am all about variety. Plus it is too good of a deal. Lol. I just checked. These MX2s are selling like madd. It was at 162 sold last night now it is at 185..People know when to bite when they offer a $50 discount with free shipping. You take up on that offer.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well the dac end is of a higher grade for certain and they are using some dual op amping on the amp portion.. Which your E12 also is using.  It is all about implementation more than anything. There are some high expectations when they released this new MX2 version as their MX1 is still regarded as a classic dac amp by many. Plus I gotta support my fellow Koreans here. Lol.
> 
> It will be a different flavor. The reason why I like it is because of the a low impedance output. Meaning you can use your sensitive iems as much as your hard to drive cans..It has optical out too and can be hooked up to a ipad or android devices. .Very versatile and is a well thought out all in one unit.
> 
> ...


 
   





   
  Just when I was set on getting it for my XBA_40's. Back to the drawing board-


----------



## heatofamatch

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Interesting. A portable amp shouldn't make the mids less clear. I bet that demo unit was busted somehow. Every time someone says they don't like the XBA-30, it turns out the unit they tried out wasn't working properly.


 
  A majority of demo units have issues, be it headphones or smartphones/tablets. In fact right after I came away so impressed by the XB90EX, I heard a very different, very dull-sounding XB90EX at another Sony store (these are all run by Sony themselves). I'm aware of this risk.
   
  However, it's not like I just went to my neighborhood store and auditioned once, thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've sampled the entire XBA series at multiple Sony stores in several countries, and it's a long, carefully judged, combined impression over 1.5? 2? years ever since the first XBA-1/2/3/4 became available. I really wanted to like them, because I've liked most BA IEMs I came across: the UE700, the SHE9850, the d-Jays, the ADDIEM...and the ER4 I had for 8 or 9 years. It took me a while to eliminate "first impressions", emotional rebound and new gadget excitement, and I second-guessed my ears for that long because, well, I love buying these things. The more the merrier, don't you think?
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My intent was never to persuade anyone else though, I'm way past that. In other news, I still plan on getting the CKN50 or 70 next week, but with mulitple things fighting for the same $80 in my head, we'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well that is what is kinda whack about the whole thing. Seriously I wouldn't let that high impedance out deter you from getting it. While many guys are now thinking of returning their Meridian Explorer.. It has the highest end sound out of any other dac amp I own easily.. And it jives with every can and earphone I have tried on it so far so I ain't too worried about it. No way will I return my Meridian Explorer.
   
  Now this Audinst MX2.. Now that kinda throws a curve ball in the whole equation. $100 less. Much more robust and complete amp portion with 2 Ohm impedance out.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well that is what is kinda whack about the whole thing. Seriously I wouldn't let that high impedance out deter you from getting it. While many guys are now thinking of returning their Meridian Explorer.. It has the highest end sound out of any other dac amp I own easily.. And it jives with every can and earphone I have tried on it so far so I ain't too worried about it. No way will I return my Meridian Explorer.
> 
> Now this Audinst MX2.. Now that kinda throws a curve ball in the whole equation. $100 less. Much more robust and complete amp portion with 2 Ohm impedance out.


 

 It's gonna be the replay of ELE dac and that fancy pricy tube amp scenario ALLL over again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## JiggaD369

Finding a right source for these 40's is gonna be a problem.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> It's gonna be the replay of ELE dac and that fancy pricy tube amp scenario ALLL over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually I plan on throwing the ME and using the Audinst MX2 amp portion. Should make for an interesting combination.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually I plan on throwing the ME and using the Audinst MX2 amp portion. Should make for an interesting combination.


 

 haha didn't think of that, sounds like an awesomesauce combo. Your 40s need some of this sauce jigga man. Serve them up real gud!!!


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha didn't think of that, sounds like an awesomesauce combo. Your 40s need some of this sauce jigga man. Serve them up real gud!!!


 
  Well the custom cmoyBB is gonna be done this weekend so now it's onto finding the right DAC.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Just when I was set on getting it for my XBA_40's. Back to the drawing board-


 

 I'll try to remember to test my xba-40's on the Meridian tomorrow. I have it at work, got it today, and ran my Beyer T5p's all day without any problems (I know, expensive headphone outta sound great, right, but I bought it used for a steal). Meridian sounded fantastic, but didn't have time to try out other headphones or earphones with it.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I'll try to remember to test my xba-40's on the Meridian tomorrow. I have it at work, got it today, and ran my Beyer T5p's all day without any problems (I know, expensive headphone outta sound great, right, but I bought it used for a steal). Meridian sounded fantastic, but didn't have time to try out other headphones or earphones with it.


 
  That'd be awesome man!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya guys are freaking out over the high impedance thing. I couldn't care less. I have my CKS1000 in my ears as I type. .Both my CKN70 and CKS1000 are easy to drive earphones and both sound the best I have heard them..Guys will fall off the wagon as quickly as the got on board just because some guys says it will suck for easy to drive earphones and headphones..So far it doesn't suck for anything. In fact this dac makes everything sound almost too good..Flysweep was mentioning how it sounds great with his XBA-30 so I would suspect it should be fine for the XBA-40 as well.


----------



## JiggaD369

Ds, the only reason I'm worried is because the XBA-40's are very source dependent.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is true. So was my XBA-3s.. Well I am sure Carlsan can shed some light onto the whole synergy issue. To jive or not to jive that is the question.


----------



## doco

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just a heads up guys on a really great deal for some new tech in Dac amps. While I am very happy with my Meridian Explorer..I was browsing though headfi last night and landed on this thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/651660/audinst-hud-mx2-dac-amp#post_9173587  This Dac/amp which is the topic of this thread is on sale from $250 to $198..It is a promotional deal in ebay.  The reason why this is such a good deal is because of the pedigree of this unit. This kit involves improvements to one of the best bang for dollar dac amps which was the original MX1 version that has been highly reviewed.. From all indications this new MX2 version seems to be very nice upgrade on the older version but at this sale price..
> 
> This unit should give the O2/Odac and the Schiit stack combo some stiff competition for dac/amp supremacy at this price range.. Any of you guys looking for a nice upgrade from your basic set up.. This deal is only going on till the 10th it seems..


 
  oh, man. must... resist... curiosity...!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You're one strange creature indeed, ghost. So any updates on those godly CKN 70s of yours. I need some more hype, i mean impressions since jigga has been killing the buzz a bit with his spazzing for his lovely XBA-40s over the CKN 70s.


 
   
  300+ hrs and they're still settling, changes mainly in the layering and stage, the sound positional behaviour of this iem is amazing !   ...highs are no longer offensive.
   
  I'm getting more and more into them and considering getting a second pair (Blues).
   
  We all hear differently, which is why I'm respecting Jigga's comments on them, only wished he had given them 1/2 a chance with at least 100hrs of burn as Dsnut posted earlier.
  You had the S500 and you know what they're like out of box, right ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> 300+ hrs and they're still settling, changes mainly in the layering and stage, the sound positional behaviour of this iem is amazing !   ...highs are no longer offensive.
> 
> I'm getting more and more into them and considering getting a second pair (Blues).
> 
> ...


 
  Yeppp, sure did cuz they sounded like slow muddy unrefined piece of poo. LoL 1st time experiencing the effects of burn-in. It's like a night and day change. But my 1st set of MH1Cs were even more dumb. haha
   
  So yeah with anything that has a CNT label on it, needs at least a week on full blast to get them broken in/ mellow out esp. if the highs are really harsh. People from the JVC camp will know.


----------



## JiggaD369

Its not that I didn't give them chance. The difference between the two is so drastic that no amount of burn in can close the gap. 70s are exceptional for the price while the 40s are another league.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Its not that I didn't give them chance. The difference between the two is so drastic that no amount of burn in can close the gap. 70s are exceptional for the price while the 40s are another league.


 

 I'm sure the gap wouldn't close entirely, but the amount most CNT drivers change during burn in is pretty unbelievable. It sounds like the ba40s just hit the sweet spot in your sound preferences.


----------



## JiggaD369

bjaardker said:


> I'm sure the gap wouldn't close entirely, but the amount most CNT drivers change during burn in is pretty unbelievable. It sounds like the ba40s just hit the sweet spot in your sound preferences.




Yah they're amazing. Just hoping that the cmoybb cures the issues I have with it and I can stop my search.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I'll try to remember to test my xba-40's on the Meridian tomorrow. I have it at work, got it today, and ran my Beyer T5p's all day without any problems (I know, expensive headphone outta sound great, right, but I bought it used for a steal). Meridian sounded fantastic, but didn't have time to try out other headphones or earphones with it.


 
   
  As I posted, I have tested.
  Results: XBA-40 running out of Meridian - sound good but not exceptional. I pulled out my Sony MDRXB90-EX's to compare, and the two were not sounding that much different, and actually the 90-ex's were handling the low end better!
   
  Added the Objective2 as the amp, hooked it  up to the amp out on the Meridian, and low and behold, the magic returns to the XBA-40's. Rich wide sound stage, detail, depth, with the full spectrum of sound on display, from the lowest of the low to the highs (in the comfort zone). Bass impact is back.
   
  My conclusion, the Meridian's amp out is the problem. It's serviceable but not stellar with the xba-40's. I would not get the Meridian to just handle the xba-40's, I would throw in another amp in the mix if doing that setup. If the Meridian is your only conductor from your source, using its built in amp than I can certainly recommend the Sony MDRXB90-EX as an excellent earphone, and maybe save some  money on the more expensive XBA-40's. But for me, adding the objective, the xba-40's just sing with the Meridian.
   
  With the xba-40's the Meridian is not bad, just not stellar as one would expect from the xba-40's.
   
  I recently ordered the Audinst MX2, so more fun comparisons to come!


----------



## Mackem

So where can I get some of these hybrid tips for my CKN70s that are yet to arrive?


----------



## daveyostrow

i am returning the Pyle usb dac (E7) already as within the month the screen stopped working. could i keep using it without the screen? sure, but im not taking any chances. they are probably defects in some way or another.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So where can I get some of these hybrid tips for my CKN70s that are yet to arrive?


 
  Amazon, eBay...


----------



## Nightmistx22

Let the burn-in begin


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those CKN70s look so sexy in blue. 

When I got some cash soon I'll def be getting some. 

I've got a thing for awesome micro-drivers ever since my purchase of the Yamaha EPH100.

BAs just don't sound as good to me anymore.


----------



## cute

Finally got my Somic upgrades where I want them. HM5 pads, Cardas 4 X 24 wires, micro paracord sleeving, Imperial Red, and custom Macassar Ebony 1/4" plug and Y split! Imperial Red is matched to the red pleather, I had velour pads that fit perfectly, and also matched the Imperial Red Paracord, but sound was not balanced with them without EQ or further mods. With the Cardas wire, the sound had better bass and highs, matched very well with the Somic drivers. Also, changed from single entry to double entry, that made a huge difference. The original cable was very fine, the Cardas wire is 24 gauge! No more mods needed here, the Somic's sound fantastic!
   
  Pictures don't really depict the Imperial Red, the red is actually darker red than shown, picture is too orange!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Those CKN70s look so sexy in blue.
> 
> When I got some cash soon I'll def be getting some.
> 
> ...


 

 I am having similar thoughts..................................... except for dynamic iems, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I am having similar thoughts..................................... except for dynamic iems, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
   
  If my gr07be's are dynamic drivers, then I agree!
   
  I do know that they have biocellulose drivers, whatever those are!


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





cute said:


> Finally got my Somic upgrades where I want them. HM5 pads, Cardas 4 X 24 wires, micro paracord sleeving, Imperial Red, and custom Macassar Ebony 1/4" plug and Y split! Imperial Red is matched to the red pleather, I had velour pads that fit perfectly, and also matched the Imperial Red Paracord, but sound was not balanced with them without EQ or further mods. With the Cardas wire, the sound had better bass and highs, matched very well with the Somic drivers. Also, changed from single entry to double entry, that made a huge difference. The original cable was very fine, the Cardas wire is 24 gauge! No more mods needed here, the Somic's sound fantastic!


 
   
  Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like the cable might have cost you more than the rest of the rig combined. Very cool. I'd love to do something similar for the lawlz.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If my gr07be's are dynamic drivers, then I agree!
> 
> I do know that they have biocellulose drivers, whatever those are!


 
   
  I thought that I should maybe find out what those are lol. This link looks like it has potential...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/568694/biocellulose-and-its-use-in-headphones-earphones-referring-the-recent-iem-example-vsonic-gr-07-r07
   
  Huh! Interesting:
   
  Quote: 





> It is stated by some users at head-fi that the sound characteristics of GR-07 sits in between the dynamic and armature drivers. Some people also stated at head-fi that they thought they were listening to an armature driven iem!
> 
> I also have to say that the review by the respected iem reviewer ClieOS is great to understand the nature of these iems: (http://www.head-fi.org/t/536342/review-vsonic-gr07-labor-of-love).
> 
> Some parts from the scientific papers also supports that, biocellulose diaphragms can produce very wide range of frequencies very successfully (you can read the parts on the below).


 
   
  Also interesting from ClieOS's review:
   
  Quote: 





> One of the main features of GR07 is the diaphragm. It is a fusion of over hundred of individual bio-cellulose layer, each measured less than 0.001μM. Bio-cellulose diaphragm made its first debut on the portable world with Sony MDR-E888, a flagship earbuds of the company in late 90s. Though not in any direct mentioning in the ads material, it was once mentioned that the GR07’s diaphragm was licensed from Sony -  if such is the case, then the only conclusion I would draw is that the bio-cellulose diaphragm has certainly improved since the E888 era. To fully loosen up the diaphragm, the IEM was burnt-in for well over 120hrs (and it was recommended by VSONIC that GR07 should receive at least 100hrs of burn-in before review). Though nothing very dramatic, I do find the treble being slightly smoothed and extended out while the whole dynamic of the IEM improved.


 
   
  I have a bit more burnin' in to do!
   
  Sorry for taking this OT. I'll go back to my corner now


----------



## TwinQY

^^

  Mmmh, yummy ~~ 
  Sort of want to try the CKN70s and all the goodies on this thread...probably why I attempted to avoid it for so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The budget-fi bug has bitten and HE-6 future is not looking good at the moment, sigh.
   
  Vague question but, what is something that people here feel one must absolutely, unequivocally, try out in their lifetime? FXZ100/200/CKS1000/S500, all those have been cleared. Looking for more stuff to experiment with.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Vague question but, what is something that people here feel one must absolutely, unequivocally, try out in their lifetime? FXZ100/200/CKS1000/S500, all those have been cleared. Looking for more stuff to experiment with.


 
   
  mt300


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say the HA-S500 is a good start simply because of all the mods and potential they have. The CKN70 also just because it is the new benchmark for micro hd carbon nanotube iems.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> mt300


 
  Oh you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Still waiting for meet so I can hear the newer budget TDKs.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would say the HA-S500 is a good start simply because of all the mods and potential they have. The CKN70 also just because it is the new benchmark for micro hd carbon nanotube iems.


 
  You know what? I think I will order a CKN70 as soon as I get back. 
  All the hype ~~


----------



## Kamakahah

twinqy said:


> Oh you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another one bites the dust.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Another one bites the dust.


 
  I should know better by now 
  Dsnuts should really be in marketing if he isn't already 
   
  Actually maybe I should buy two...for <$70+shipping/import fees it's a crazy good deal. Shame on me for springing for CK100PROs and leaving out so many AT gems.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If my gr07be's are dynamic drivers, then I agree!
> 
> I do know that they have biocellulose drivers, whatever those are!


 
  No i meant to say that i like micro driver/ CNT drivers a lot more than the traditional dynamic iems sound wise, i dunno dynamics just sounds kinda boring to me, while these newer micro drivers is more fun/ engaging, albeit more "artificial" sounding. Maybe i like that artificial sound mo'???

   
   
   
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> ^^
> 
> Mmmh, yummy ~~


 
  The Fff you doing here this is my turf meng, so that's how a flattened out Twinkie looks like. Looks just like cardboard, like you know who..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> I should know better by now
> Dsnuts should really be in marketing if he isn't already
> 
> Actually maybe I should buy two...for <$70+shipping/import fees it's a crazy good deal. Shame on me for springing for CK100PROs and leaving out so many AT gems.


 
  Hey i just learned that cdjapan sells these CKN 70s for like $70 with many prices for shipping, cheapest is $7 snail mail. That is cheaper than tenso and amazon jpn, but sadly their ATH ES700 is $150, BOOOOOOOO!!!
   
  Just got a set of black CKN 70s from a fellow head-fier, so it's gonna be an interesting showdown between my FXZ200s. Can't wait for that amp to get it, though my trader seems to have yet shipped it.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The Fff you doing here this is my turf meng, so that's how a flattened out Twinkie looks like. Looks just like cardboard, like you know who.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I crashed your party wat.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 



  Holy just looked at Master Troll's gear list...I honestly though you just listened through Beats/XB500s or something 
  THAT's where you got all those posts from...
   
  Think of it another way, it's ONLY $150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Looking forward to comparison better not have dusty gifs in them though. Almost got the FXZ200 but they had the CK100PROs next to each other in store and those were just gawdly.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> I crashed your party wat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Pissssh, some ol' dusty gif. YES CRUSH IT REAL FLAT, JUST LIKE CARDBOARD, YAYYYYY!!! That's how we party around herrr.
   
  Oh you meant to say my for sale list. haha All hype sh!Ts meng, you can't hang with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like when did i do a gear list, maybe if you been on soompi Khiphop thread then yeah.
   
  Meng $150 gears is a huge leap for my cheap @ss. You see all that budget gears i used to own, probably all added up to no more than $200 haha
   
  Damn Twinksta, you Balla', hook me with a set of silver 70s since you probably don't know how to enjoy budget stuff.  It's gonna be wasted on those expensive ears of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: oh forgot to say how honored i am that you think i have such sophisticated taste in audio gear, it doesn't get better than beats meng, Someday i will be able to live out my hip hop fantasies but for now, i am a just lowly head-fier with uncool jpnese made junk.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh, some ol' dusty gif. YES CRUSH IT REAL FLAT, JUST LIKE CARDBOARD, YAYYYYY!!! That's how we party around herrr.
> 
> Oh you meant to say my for sale list. haha All hype sh!Ts meng, you can't hang with this.
> 
> ...


 
  Horrible, just horrible.
   
  What Soompi thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gotta compartmentalize master troll, buy smart. Though who am I to say I think I just talked myself into buying two of the same IEMs. $70 IEMs.
   
  Definitely will be listening to KO with these that's for sure. Whatchu talking about I had $30 budget-fi when you were still in diapers...oh wait that wasn't long 
   
  Slowly lurks back into rap thread...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Horrible, just horrible.
> 
> What Soompi thread?
> 
> ...


 

 KO is gonna sound godly with those 70s i am sure, welp he pretty much sound spectacular in just almost everything, in fact the cheaper the gear the better he sounds. And that my friend is the power that KO embodies. 

   
   
  Hey meng, it's always good to hoard real cheap goodies such as these CKN 70s, cuz it's the CHinese way. haha Or even better you can hook me up with a set, i am sure i wouldn't mind much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean whatcha gonna do with 2 sets you knonwhatimeng, use them HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That reminds me i should really contact the mods to see if i can get that old one unlocked, tbh. It just doesn't feel like home for some reason. LoL


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> KO is gonna sound godly with those 70s i am sure, welp he pretty much sound spectacular in just almost everything, in fact the cheaper the gear the better he sounds. And that my friend is the power that KO embodies.
> 
> 
> Hey meng, it's always good to hoard real cheap goodies such as these CKN 70s, cuz it's the CHinese way. haha Or even better you can hook me up with a set, i am sure i wouldn't mind much.
> ...


 
  Bring back the old sweetness ~~ 3.0 doesn't even have the Rap Sucks in the title (took it off for obvious reasons oc, but just not homey). Wait didn't you say you were secretly Currawong?
  I know right? Cranked out the 1-driver-functional RE0, KO sounds like sex personified. Then borrowed a HD800 and just not as good you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Need something <100, one bassy/fun/dynamic and one analytical. For gym use so I can be like KO. Can't believe I didn't read up on the CKN70s sooner...
   
  Oh, I'll hook you up...if you catch my drift. Hehe. Hehehehe.


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh, some ol' dusty gif. YES CRUSH IT REAL FLAT, JUST LIKE CARDBOARD, YAYYYYY!!! That's how we party around herrr.
> 
> Oh you meant to say my for sale list. haha All hype sh!Ts meng, you can't hang with this.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Get out of the ghetto.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *JiggaD369* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get out of the ghetto.


 
  I can get out of the ghetto but i can't get the Chinaman outta me.


----------



## dida2012

Too much redundancy in this thread. Maybe run its course?


----------



## waynes world

Naw, but with all of the trolls and such, it does get off track now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Dont worry, it will get back OT soon enough.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Naw, but with all of the trolls and such, it does get off track now and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Or until someone discovers the next big thing (or over hyped toy)!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Or until someone discovers the next big thing (or over hyped toy)!


 
   
  Exactly!


----------



## oneoseven

So the XBA-30 sounds perfect to my ears and I'm almost sure it will be my daily IEM for a while.. Now on to a full sized.. Does the sony mdr-1r sound like the xba-3/30 or does it have it's own sound signature/flavor? I'm about to buy a pair but I don't want the same exact sound.. If anyone has heard both I'd greatly appreciate a quick comparison nothing too detailed


----------



## sfwalcer

WHAT TROLLS,  WHAT HYPE TOYS??? Nah i think you'll are talking about that other thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anywho back to business, has anyone tried these ATH CKN 70s with the stock tips from the MH1Cs. I love those tips and it seems like they are really similar to the hybrid tips sony makes.
   
  So can someone give those MH1C tips a spin with their CKN 70s and compare how they sound to the sony hybrids if you do own both??? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WHAT TROLLS,  WHAT HYPE TOYS??? Nah i think you'll are talking about that other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can give it a try tonight when I get off work. I tried them both before, and I think I remember liking the MH1C tips better.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I can give it a try tonight when I get off work. I tried them both before, and I think I remember liking the MH1C tips better.


 

 WoW that's great to hear, maybe i don't have to buy those hybrids if this is the case. Thanks meng.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> So the XBA-30 sounds perfect to my ears and I'm almost sure it will be my daily IEM for a while.. Now on to a full sized.. Does the sony mdr-1r sound like the xba-3/30 or does it have it's own sound signature/flavor? I'm about to buy a pair but I don't want the same exact sound.. If anyone has heard both I'd greatly appreciate a quick comparison nothing too detailed


 
  They don't sound anything alike to me.  The XBA-3's have a smoother presentation and the bass sounds fuller on the 3's.  
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WHAT TROLLS,  WHAT HYPE TOYS??? Nah i think you'll are talking about that other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  MH1C tips work well.  Slightly more comfortable over the hybrids.  Get that Z100 review up dude.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They don't sound anything alike to me.  The XBA-3's have a smoother presentation and the bass sounds fuller on the 3's.
> *MH1C tips work well.  Slightly more comfortable over the hybrids.  Get that Z200 review up dude.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I can't write my review of the FXZ200s yet, if i do it's not gonna do them justice. My initial impressions stating that i wasn't completely floored by them still stands, and that i need an amp to really see how they will shine. I got an Fiio E17 and a CKN 70 from fellow head-fiers all coming in next week, so i'll do a write up after i test the FXZ200s with that amp. But my noob @ss has got to learn how to use an amp 1st. LoL Then i am hoping to do a comparo between those CKN70s, but right now my gut is telling me i might not like the FXZ200s as much as the 70s.
   
  Like i posted earlier, i seem to prefer the sound signatures/ tuning of micro/ CNT iem a lot more than the traditional dynamic types. The JVC FXZ line are triple dynamics right??? I think i kinda like the more "artificial" sounds of micro/ CNT gears because they sound more fun/ engaging.
   
  Oh Danny what tips are you using for you FXZs, cuz i found that the red medium radio-shack auvio tips is the most comfy and sounds the best for me. Though i don't have that much tips around, but i do know that the FXZ stock tips are really lackluster in both comfort/ sound and these are really tip dependent sadly.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I can't write my review of the FXZ200s yet, if i do it's not gonna do them justice. My initial impressions stating that i wasn't completely floored by them still stands, and that i need an amp to really see how they will shine. I got an Fiio E17 and a CKN 70 from fellow head-fiers all coming in next week, so i'll do a write up after i test the FXZ200s with that amp. But my noob @ss has got to learn how to use an amp 1st. LoL Then i am hoping to do a comparo between those CKN70s, but right now my gut is telling me i might not like the FXZ200s as much as the 70s.
> 
> Like i posted earlier, i seem to prefer the sound signatures/ tuning of micro/ CNT iem a lot more than the traditional dynamic types. The JVC FXZ line are triple dynamics right??? I think i kinda like the more "artificial" sounds of micro/ CNT gears because they sound more fun/ engaging.
> 
> Oh Danny what tips are you using for you FXZs, cuz i found that the red medium radio-shack auvio tips is the most comfy and sounds the best for me. Though i don't have that much tips around, but i do know that the FXZ stock tips are really lackluster in both comfort/ sound and these are really tip dependent sadly.


 
  Well, if the FXZ200s are disappointing for you then you have a potential buyer


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I can't write my review of the FXZ200s yet, if i do it's not gonna do them justice. My initial impressions stating that i wasn't completely floored by them still stands, and that i need an amp to really see how they will shine. I got an Fiio E17 and a CKN 70 from fellow head-fiers all coming in next week, so i'll do a write up after i test the FXZ200s with that amp. But my noob @ss has got to learn how to use an amp 1st. LoL Then i am hoping to do a comparo between those CKN70s, but right now my gut is telling me i might not like the FXZ200s as much as the 70s.
> 
> Like i posted earlier, i seem to prefer the sound signatures/ tuning of micro/ CNT iem a lot more than the traditional dynamic types. The JVC FXZ line are triple dynamics right??? I think i kinda like the more "artificial" sounds of micro/ CNT gears because they sound more fun/ engaging.
> 
> Oh Danny what tips are you using for you FXZs, cuz i found that the red medium radio-shack auvio tips is the most comfy and sounds the best for me. Though i don't have that much tips around, but i do know that the FXZ stock tips are really lackluster in both comfort/ sound and these are really tip dependent sadly.


 
  I forgot that you went for the 200's.  I actually love the sound of the nanotubes too.  Especially the CKN70's.  Mine are going on 60 plus hours now and I notice the changes already.  The treble was bugging me at the beginning but its tamed some.  It's a full spectrum sound on that little earphone.  Sounds huge to me and among the top iem's so far no doubt.  As for tips, I like the stock tips for some reason.  I usually go with Auveo's with many of my iem's but FXZ's are tricky with fit so the stock works well for me.  Can't wait for you to get your amp and especially those 70's.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Well, if the FXZ200s are disappointing for you then you have a potential buyer


 

 LoL, don't try to low ball me cuz that's what i do best.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well, they sound amazing with some albums but for others they are pretty meh. That damn ghost was right, when he said these FXZs renders some things beautifully while others not as much. But it could be my source cuz i am driving them straight out of my lamo ipod classic/ nano on flat EQ. Though it drives them adequately at high volumes there just seems to be something missing for me. This is how i know these FXZ200s are juice monsters and i have read others posting they scale beautifully with more power provided by amps and such.
   
  Man oh man, with certain albums they sound freaken amazing, i never got that 2.1 speaker system effect that a lot of posters stated cuz they sound more like full size headphones that have deep lovely sub bass. The bass region on these suckas are amazing, but i just wish it was more of the lush variant like those in micro/ CNT drivers.
   
  edit: If JVC makes an tripleX iem entirely made of micro/ CNT drivers then my god, it's game OVA!!!


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I forgot that you went for the 200's.  I actually love the sound of the nanotubes too.  Especially the CKN70's.  Mine are going on 60 plus hours now and I notice the changes already.  The treble was bugging me at the beginning but its tamed some.  It's a full spectrum sound on that little earphone.  Sounds huge to me and among the top iem's so far no doubt.  As for tips, I like the stock tips for some reason.  I usually go with Auveo's with many of my iem's but FXZ's are tricky with fit so the stock works well for me.  Can't wait for you to get your amp and especially those 70's.


 
   
  Maybe because of fit issues, I found the 200's to be hit or miss. Sometimes they were excellent, other times not, adjusted some more, changed tips, would be okay, then not okay. Had a heck of a time getting the right tips and fit.
   
  The ckn70's on the other hand, fit well, and gave an excellent sound after it's burn in period.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I forgot that you went for the 200's.  I actually love the sound of the nanotubes too.  Especially the CKN70's.  Mine are going on 60 plus hours now and I notice the changes already.  The treble was bugging me at the beginning but its tamed some.  It's a full spectrum sound on that little earphone.  Sounds huge to me and among the top iem's so far no doubt.  As for tips, I like the stock tips for some reason.  I usually go with Auveo's with many of my iem's but FXZ's are tricky with fit so the stock works well for me.  Can't wait for you to get your amp and especially those 70's.


 

 Sweet, glad to hear these CKN70s are really that amazing and coming from you Danny it means they are really something special. The stock tips for the FXZ200s soundwise is ok, but it is not very comfortable cuz of that bulky housing. When i wear them straight down, my ears get tender after a little while, but it is great that you can wear them easily behind ears. Much more comfy when worn behind the ears and the cable seems to suggest you do so as well, cuz the Y-split thing on the cable is kinda low on these FXZs which makes them look kinda funny when worn straight down. But when worn behind the ears the Y-split thing is at the normal level/ position like all other iems. So yeah................ LoL random stuff about these FXZs i have noticed.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Maybe because of fit issues, I found the 200's to be hit or miss. Sometimes they were excellent, other times not, adjusted some more, changed tips, would be okay, then not okay. Had a heck of a time getting the right tips and fit.
> 
> The ckn70's on the other hand, fit well, and gave an excellent sound after it's burn in period.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Sweet, glad to hear these CKN70s are really that amazing and coming from you Danny it means they are really something special. The stock tips for the FXZ200s soundwise is ok, but it is not very comfortable cuz of that bulky housing. When i wear them straight down, my ears get tender after a little while, but it is great that you can wear them easily behind ears. Much more comfy when worn behind the ears and the cable seems to suggest you do so as well, cuz the Y-split thing on the cable is kinda low on these FXZs which makes them look kinda funny when worn straight down. But when worn behind the ears the Y-split thing is at the normal level/ position like all other iems. So yeah................ LoL random stuff about these FXZs i have noticed.


 
  I haven't listened to the FXZ's in awhile so I'll try tip rolling them and see how it goes.  The medium Auveo's usually works well on everything but the FXZ's acquired the large tips for some reason if I remember correctly.  Maybe I haven't heard those at it's finest because of the fit.  Time to test them out again.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I haven't listened to the FXZ's in awhile so I'll try tip rolling them and see how it goes.  The medium Auveo's usually works well on everything but the FXZ's acquired the large tips for some reason if I remember correctly.  Maybe I haven't heard those at it's finest because of the fit.  Time to test them out again.


 

 Nice, can't wait for your report. Hey maybe try those new Auveos tips Ds said you recommended for everyone. If they sound great i might have to get a set myself cuz it seems like they are like a mix of the old Auveos and sony hybrids no???


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nice, can't wait for your report. Hey maybe try those new Auveos tips Ds said you recommended for everyone. If they sound great i might have to get a set myself cuz it seems like they are like a mix of the old Auveos and sony hybrids no???


 
  I bought some a couple of weeks ago.  They seem the same as the old ones but now come packaged in individual sizes instead of the variety pack.  The insides are colored according to size just like the hybrids and both seem to use a higher quality silicon than most stock tips.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I bought some a couple of weeks ago.  They seem the same as the old ones but now come packaged in individual sizes instead of the variety pack.  The insides are colored according to size just like the hybrids and both seem to use a higher quality silicon than most stock tips.


 

 hmmmmm, i thought Ds said they were similar to the sony hybrids meaning that the bore on them are narrow no??? Cuz the old radio shack auveos are wide bore.
   
  If those new individual size ones are wide bore as well, yeah then it's probably the same as the old variety pack. Which is great since now everyone can buy them now due to it being discontinued for some time.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> hmmmmm, i thought Ds said they were similar to the sony hybrids meaning that the bore on them are narrow no??? Cuz the old radio shack auveos are wide bore.
> 
> If those new individual size ones are wide bore as well, yeah then it's probably the same as the old variety pack. Which is great since now everyone can buy them now due to it being discontinued for some time.


 
  The new ones are wide bore also.  I think they are exactly the same as the old ones.  Just checked and seems identical.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The new ones are wide bore also.  I think they are exactly the same as the old ones.  Just checked and seems identical.


 

 Coolios one less set of tips to buy then. haha Thanks for checking. Looks like i will eventually need a set of sony hybrids in my tip arsenal.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Coolios one less set of tips to buy then. haha Thanks for checking. Looks like i will eventually need a set of sony hybrids in my tip arsenal.


 
  Alright sf.  I think the Auveo tips are the trick.  The Sony hybrids closes in on the sound.  Wide bore is the way to go on the Z200's.  These need that wide stage and the bass to extend as the hybrids makes the sound more congested.  Hybrids do bring out the midrange more though.  When I switched back and forth, I keep going back to the Auveo's.  Stock tips are history for sure.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Alright sf.  I think the Auveo tips are the trick.  The Sony hybrids closes in on the sound.  Wide bore is the way to go on the Z200's.  These need that wide stage and the bass to extend as the hybrids makes the sound more congested.  Hybrids do bring out the midrange more though.  When I switched back and forth, I keep going back to the Auveo's.  Stock tips are history for sure.


 

 Pheeeeeew, thank god my ears are telling me that same stuff. Great to get this confirmed. And it fits more in, hence more snug resulting in better sound. It allows for a deeper insertion, even when worn behind the ears just like how the FXDs line sound better when worn this way as well.


----------



## mingamo

I want to get a pair of these but i cant help to completely roll my eyes at this Carbon Nanotube stuff. My family member works in textiles and im going to school for business in it. The thing is, people have not utilized the additive yet, like Audio technica or JVC is going to get it before a much more advanced manufacture like dupont would?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mingamo said:


> I want to get a pair of these but i cant help to completely roll my eyes at this Carbon Nanotube stuff. My family member works in textiles and im going to school for business in it. The thing is, people have not utilized the additive yet, like Audio technica or JVC is going to get it before a much more advanced manufacture like dupont would?


 

 Hey you edited what you originally wrote, BOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Was thinking of trollin' ya'. But anyways you will see that CNT label when you order yourself a pair. So why don't you do just that. And here go inform yourself more on the use of CNT materials in early human history and come back to us then.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/612299/jvcs-micro-hd-line-ha-fxd80-70-60/1335#post_8851818
   
  Have fun!!!


----------



## mingamo

Im not trying to start a crap storm but lets be honest.
   
  It costs tons of money, not many booths at the SAMPE show http://www.sampe.org/ even had much to do with it. Its still very expensive and what you're hearing is most likely not a carbon nanotube reinforced diaphagm. 
   
  HOWEVER, Carbon-Fiber cones for full sized monitors and floor standing Hifi can sound really great, as its a whole new material with incredible structural rigidity. Carbon Nanotubes are additives to resin (epoxy) for really expensive application.
   
  Its more likely the micro-drivers.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mingamo said:


> Im not trying to start a crap storm but lets be honest.
> 
> It costs tons of money, not many booths at the SAMPE show http://www.sampe.org/ even had much to do with it. Its still very expensive and what you're hearing is most likely not a carbon nanotube reinforced diaphagm.
> 
> ...


 

 Welp tbh, like what i have said before. I don't give a hoot what they claim is in it, gimmick or not, as long as it sounds SPECTACULAR that's all that it matters. I am not buying stuff for the tech but for their sound, but if certain new tech/ new material supposedly gives them a better sound oh well, it is what it is you knowhatimeng.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp tbh, like what i have said before. I don't give a hoot what they claim is in it, gimmick or not, as long as it sounds SPECTACULAR that's all that it matters. I am not buying stuff for the tech but for their sound, but if certain new tech/ new material supposedly gives them a better sound oh well, it is what it is you knowhatimeng.


 
  I'm with you man. My favorite headphones at the moment are the CKN70s and S500s, both of which utilize carbon nanotube technology. I could care less if it's a gimmick or not, because they sound amazing.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. The 70's do sound amazing. Just can't beat them for the price.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm with you man. My favorite headphones at the moment are the CKN70s and S500s, both of which utilize carbon nanotube technology. I could care less if it's a gimmick or not, because they sound amazing.


 

 ^ Everything you just said, at the end of the day it's all about the eargasmic sound and the music. Fff everything else.


----------



## mingamo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp tbh, like what i have said before. I don't give a hoot what they claim is in it, gimmick or not, as long as it sounds SPECTACULAR that's all that it matters. I am not buying stuff for the tech but for their sound, but if certain new tech/ new material supposedly gives them a better sound oh well, it is what it is you knowhatimeng.


 
  Oh, totally! I just see the praise for this new tech instead of the just natural incredible driver. I dont doubt they sound amazing!
   
  I have just seen people buy them because they say "Carbon Nanotubes" and i just needed to post about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
   
  Maybe its their way of people to buy their better stuff or something.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mingamo said:


> Oh, totally! I just see the praise for this new tech instead of the just natural incredible driver. I dont doubt they sound amazing!
> 
> I have just seen people buy them because they say "Carbon Nanotubes" and i just needed to post about it
> 
> ...


 

 heeeeee, i am guilty of being an CNT fan boi. I have made comments like what you posted above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But i have wised up a bit to judge all audio gears on their own individual merits, no matter the tech, etc.


----------



## mingamo

Im waiting for the HD800 CNT edition!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mingamo said:


> Im waiting for the HD800 CNT edition!


 

 But .... but CNT tech is only reserve for the Jpnese, Senni ain't getting their secrets. But they can just slap a sticker on it and call it as they wish, no biggie as long as it sounds eargasmic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But it better be CHEAP cuz i ain't paying no $2000 for some stupid CNT cans while JVC sells them for $100. LoL


----------



## Lourdes

After resisting new purchases for a few months I got some CKN70's. They sound very good, quite versatile; compared to FXD80's I'd say that the mids are more apparent but the bass isn't as 'tight' and impactful, though on the whole they are easier to listen to and a bit more comfortable. The cable is horrible and loves to loops and tangle, I wasn't aware of the j-cord but that part is fine as it's long enough (**** you MH1C) and there's a slide adjust to take up the slack.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> After resisting new purchases for a few months I got some CKN70's. They sound very good, quite versatile; compared to FXD80's I'd say that the mids are more apparent but the bass isn't as 'tight' and impactful, though on the whole they are easier to listen to and a bit more comfortable. The *cable* is *horrible* and loves to loops and tangle, I wasn't aware of the j-cord but that part is fine as it's long enough* (**** you MH1C) *and there's a slide adjust to take up the slack.


 
  All hail that godly cable, it's the troll of the century.
   

   
   
  Can't wait to get my dirty lil' hands of those CKN70s and see what the hype is all about. HYPED!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lourdes said:


> After resisting new purchases for a few months I got some CKN70's. They sound very good, quite versatile; compared to FXD80's I'd say that the mids are more apparent but the bass isn't as 'tight' and impactful, though on the whole they are easier to listen to and a bit more comfortable. The cable is horrible and loves to loops and tangle, I wasn't aware of the j-cord but that part is fine as it's long enough *(**** you MH1C)* and there's a slide adjust to take up the slack.


 
   
  Sorry, but that made me chuckle. Another "fist through the wall moment" courtesy of the beloved mh1c lol.


----------



## Jakkal

I just found this sAp-4S:
   

   
  New portable amplifier from S.M.S.L. It cost 60$ and look astonishing. The chip inside is MAX9722, but no one knows how does it sound, no reviews yet. Man this looks so damn good


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> All hail that godly cable, it's the troll of the century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The hype is valid. These phones are great. You absolutely need to get your dirty lil' hands on them.


----------



## koreanzombie

DO the ckn70 blow the s500's away?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> DO the ckn70 blow the s500's away?


 
  No way.  The S500 still defines its value even with all the new AT and JVC's that has come out since the S500's debut.  I compared the S500 against the ES700 and the S500 came close in performance.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> No way.  The S500 still defines its value even with all the new AT and JVC's that has come out since the S500's debut.  I compared the S500 against the ES700 and the S500 came close in performance.


 
   
  But don't get Danny or dsnuts going about the WS99 lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Dun Dun Dun, my CKN70s just came in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am afraid.............................. very afraid.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Dun Dun Dun, my CKN70s just came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You are scary.......................very scary.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> You are scary.......................very scary.


 

 Not as scary as your re-cables.......


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to put my 2 cents in (seems as good as everyone else's change). Got the CKN 70, think they sound great, better than the S500 IMO, though I do hate the cord as well (I found the MH1C's easier to manage, even though it is designed similarly. The CKN 70 is just prone to tangle, doesn't want to stay any way I want it to go). Happy with this purchase, still kicking around the open AT 900x's.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Have to put my 2 cents in (seems as good as everyone else's change). Got the CKN 70, think they sound great, better than the S500 IMO, though I do hate the cord as well (I found the MH1C's easier to manage, even though it is designed similarly. The CKN 70 is just prone to tangle, doesn't want to stay any way I want it to go). Happy with this purchase, still kicking around the open AT 900x's.


 
   


 I couldn't stand the MH1C's cord so much that I eventually had to get rid of them. Sold them to a co-worker who was more than happy to have a $20 pair of earphones that sounded like a $150 pair.
   
  On the other hand, I love the sound of the ckn70's so much that the cord just does not bother me in the same way.


----------



## eaglears

Doooods...... longtime lurker here needs your input.
   
  I'm saving up for the AD900X. Going for the air. In the meantime I'm gonna get some gear to mix it up, either the HVC HA-S400 + JVC HA-FX40 for a total of $50 ordered from Amanazon in the good Ol US of A (I'm up in Canuckadia) or.... get the S500 + ATH CKN totaling $100 plus change from Tenso/Amazon Japan.
   
  Getting the latter would slow down my savings goal to the AD900X. Worth it? I'm an indecisive bugger. I need your hedonistic reactionary whip snapper advice. Do the latter thoroughly smoke the former for 50 plus buckeroos or what?
   
  And thanks mucho for all the good info you guys report here.
   
  Gracias~
   
  EE


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I couldn't stand the MH1C's cord so much that I eventually had to get rid of them. Sold them to a co-worker who was more than happy to have a $20 pair of earphones that sounded like a $150 pair.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the sound of the ckn70's so much that the cord just does not bother me in the same way.


 
  I feel the same way. Got rid of my MH1C's, but I'm keeping the 70's.


----------



## d marc0

eaglears said:


> Doooods...... longtime lurker here needs your input.
> 
> I'm saving up for the AD900X. Going for the air. In the meantime I'm gonna get some gear to mix it up, either the HVC HA-S400 + JVC HA-FX40 for a total of $50 ordered from Amanazon in the good Ol US of A (I'm up in Canuckadia) or.... get the S500 + ATH CKN totaling $100 plus change from Tenso/Amazon Japan.
> 
> ...




I was in the same dillema as you when I started. Ended up giving away my budget phones coz I felt sorry for them not getting much ear-time since upgrading to higher end gear. I suggest going for one that you are sure to keep using unless of course if you like to collect stuff.


----------



## sfwalcer

Alright some initial rough impressions as i was tip rolling. These lil' mofos are refined as hell. The cable is not that bad tbh, it's stiff/ rubbery but i kinda like the matted feel to them. The stiffness of the cable for sure makes it more prone to cord noise (microphonics) but it is not too bad. I expected it to be a lot worse from all the previous impressions. But I kinda like it. haha Though the cable is not as good as JVCs FXD/ FXZ line that's for sure. And man are those rubber ring things comfy, so soft and fits perfect. That space station design finally won me over. 
   

   
   
  They do sound a bit bright outta the box, as the head-fier that sold these to me barely did any burn-in. But compared to JVC FX40s brightness/ sibilance/ harsh  highs, these CKN70s HA! Double HA!!! in fact since the "harsh" highs almost sound sparkly when compared the crazy @ss treble of the JVC FX40. Speaking of the FX40, these CKN70 sounds like a much more refined version of them with the stock tips. The bass is bigger and more lush, with mids/ highs all over your face, forward is the right term to describe them.
   
  For me the stocks tips makes these CKN70 sound more narrow/ lean, so i tip rolled them with some senni double flanges, which the seller hooked me up with. The wider bore (opening) of these senni double flanges opens up their sound and makes the soundstage wider. There is less congestion to the overall sound but this also makes it a bit more sibilant/ harsher in the treble region. Then i put some MH1C tips on this lil' sucka, and what you know the bass comes out to play with these tips. As Ds and others have mentioned the sony hybrids seems to make them sound more "fun" ie: more mainstream bassy sound. There seems to be more weight to the music using the MH1C tips which sounds really good. I still have not received my amp/ dac yet so all these are 1st impressions straight out of my ipod nano. So take it with a grain of salt.
   
  These CKN70s is everything i expected it to be, so i was not disappointed whatsoever. In fact, they seem to be the complete upgrade i wanted out of my JVC FX40 that i didn't get from my JVC FXD70s. The bass quantity and quality is great, but not overwhelming with crazy refined mids and extended sparkly highs, yeppp these babies are it!!! The sound is so fun and engaging and man do i love the sparkle on these things.
   

   
  Here is some iem porn for what's to come.....................................

   
  It's gonna be an epic showdown. Dun Dun Dun!!!


----------



## d marc0

The S500 is definitely a keeper. you missed the model number for the ATH. Is it the CKN70? If it is, option 2 is definitely a lot better than 1. Goodluck. choose well...


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> They do sound a bit bright outta the box, as the head-fier that sold these to me barely did any burn-in. But compared to JVC FX40s brightness/ sibilance/ harsh  highs, these CKN70s HA! Double HA!!! in fact since the "harsh" highs almost sound sparkly when compared the crazy @ss treble of the JVC FX40. Speaking of the FX40, these CKN70 sounds like a much more refined version of them with the stock tips. *The bass is bigger and more lush, with mids/ highs all over your face, forward is the right term to describe them.*
> 
> Here is some iem porn for what's to come.....................................
> 
> ...


 
  Hmm....try them over-the-ear style yet?
   
  Will wait for FXZ comparison before I'm sold (and not have access to for a month ).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Hmm....try them over-the-ear style yet?
> 
> Will wait for FXZ comparison before I'm sold (and not have access to for a month ).


 

 LoL, with the space station ring thingy i don't think these CKN70s will look nice when you were them behind the ears. Straight down is so comfy i don't think it is necessary unless the microphonics drives you crazy due to the stiff cable, but a good ol' clip will solve this problem. Just too bad these don't come with a clip which is kinda stupid since it's a j-cord. I don't need no damn cheap plasticy cable loop thingy ATH!!! LoL
   
  edit: that cheap plasticy cable loop thing has a clip function as well. LMAO ATH trying to kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## eaglears

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> The S500 is definitely a keeper. you missed the model number for the ATH. Is it the CKN70? If it is, option 2 is definitely a lot better than 1. Goodluck. choose well...


 
   
  oops ya the CKN70 and no I don't wanna collect stuff that I don't use. My stereo gear is decent and I want the same from my new upcoming headphone triage (closed, IEM, open back) so probably better just to buck up and do it right. Like you all I enjoy being stunned and awe by good audio. I'm just new to this whole order from Japan Amazon + Tenso thing and don't wanna get dinged with a wack of duty/taxes/no warranty. Other than that it looks all good.


----------



## waynes world

My guess is that you would be very happy with the ad900x. Less than $200 now shipped via Amazon.jp/tenso. Great deal.


----------



## eaglears

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My guess is that you would be very happy with the ad900x. Less than $200 now shipped via Amazon.jp/tenso. Great deal.


 
  Ya man it looks like the AD900X will finish off the close/iem/open triad. I'm choosing them to a have a very large soundstage and open airy sound. Should go killer with my tube dac. Can't wait.... but guess I'll have to now that I' getting the S500's and CKN70's. Super thankful for these headfi forums. Probably wouldn't have considered headphones otherwise. Once I gettem I'll do some reviews with high rez files off the tube dac.
   
  Last question... how long is the cable on the CKN70? Same as the S500?


----------



## Mackem

Anyone give me a link to where I can order some MH1C tips to the UK?

EDIT: Woop! Got home from uni and my CKN70s are here! Not too sure about fit though; Are those rubber rings meant to go IN your ear or what?


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Anyone give me a link to where I can order some MH1C tips to the UK?
> 
> EDIT: Woop! Got home from uni and my CKN70s are here! Not too sure about fit though; Are those rubber rings meant to go IN your ear or what?


 


  That's how it goes.
   
  Well, not sure whether it was burn-in, brain burn-in, or tip rolling, but using the medium R1 tips with a 1.5 octave midbass cut (-4.5 dB) and a few small cuts around 5 kHz, 6.5 kHz, and 7 kHz to take the edge off the sibiliance, and the CKN70 are my favorite again over the MH1C.  The sub-bass goes allllll the way down in comparable quantity to the MH1C, with much more speed and impact.  I had absolutely nothing to worry about bass-wise.  However, the midbass bloat and sibilance makes some music just about unlistenable on my iPod when I can't do precision EQ to fix it.
   
  So although I do love these, I might be in the market for another pair for portable listening.  Can anyone suggest an IEM that would combine the efficiency, detail, speed, precision, impact, and treble level of the CKN70 with the more even bass response (by which I mean no overwhelming midbass, but strong sub bass) and lack of sibilance of the MH1C (but without its massive hole in the treble around 10 kHz)?  I'm intrigued mainly by the XB90EX, XBA-3, and XBA-30.  How do those compare to the MH1C and CKN70 in treble extension/smoothness/completeness, detail/speed, and bass extension/shape?  Are there any others I should be looking at?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> That's how it goes.
> 
> Well, not sure whether it was burn-in, brain burn-in, or tip rolling, but using the medium R1 tips with a 1.5 octave midbass cut (-4.5 dB) and a few small cuts around 5 kHz, 6.5 kHz, and 7 kHz to take the edge off the sibiliance, and the CKN70 are my favorite again over the MH1C.  The sub-bass goes allllll the way down in comparable quantity to the MH1C, with much more speed and impact.  I had absolutely nothing to worry about bass-wise.  However, the midbass bloat and sibilance makes some music just about unlistenable on my iPod when I can't do precision EQ to fix it.
> 
> So although I do love these, I might be in the market for another pair for portable listening.  Can anyone suggest an IEM that would combine the efficiency, detail, speed, precision, impact, and treble level of the CKN70 with the more even bass response (by which I mean no overwhelming midbass, but strong sub bass) and lack of sibilance of the MH1C (but without its massive hole in the treble around 10 kHz)?  I'm intrigued mainly by the XB90EX, XBA-3, and XBA-30.  How do those compare to the MH1C and CKN70 in treble extension/smoothness/completeness, detail/speed, and bass extension/shape?  Are there any others I should be looking at?


 
  If you find that in an IEM let me know. I was looking at the FXZ200s, but I have no idea how close their sound is to your description.


----------



## Dsnuts

To my surprise when I got the Audinst MX2 today. I thought for some reason it was gonna be a lot bigger but it is a compact design all in one inclusive dac amp the size of my HA-Info. In comparison my Fire Phoenix is bigger in size to this unit. So it was pleasant surprise that it was such a nice little compact unit. Not big or bulky but to give you a good idea of it's size is roughly 1 inch X 3 inch face plate up front. The case looks about 4 inches long.
   
  What is nice about the unit is it's usability..It has USB and Optical in and out, rca out. Which is good for hooking up all sorts of devices and such.. I immediately hooked up my Pangea USB cable to the device to be engulfed in a very nice smooth sound. I almost want to say too smooth. I know this is a new unit and there has to be some use for these to truly show what it is about so I left music running for several hours before I took a real good listen.
   
  Right away I noticed a softer tonality that instantly let me know I was dealing with some finely matched dac chips and op amps.. My immediate thought was my iems are gonna match perfectly with these...So the first iem I tried on this unit was none other than the CKN70.. A match it was..To put it simply. This Audinst MX2 was made for the CKN70..The crystaline like detail of the CKN70 with the smooth sound of the MX2 just instantly bonded.. The MX2 gives a fullness and stage through the CKN70 that brings it up to a level I have yet to hear out of any other source I have heard yet.  The great news about this unit is that it has a very low 2 ohm impedance out so that just mean any sensitive headphone or iem will play ball with this unit.. The synergy I am hearing with the CKN70 and the MX2 is clearly evident in the pairing.
   
  Another great little aspect of this unit. It has 2 headphone jacks up front a 1/4 jack and a 3.5inch.. And I tested both at the same time and you can have 2 phones hooked up at the same time which is great to have to do that A/B comparison or to have two people enjoy music at the same time. This is a small aspect of this unit that I actually appreciate..Another careful thought out touch to the unit is..It is set to drive 16-300Ohm phones right out of the box but with a simple jumper caps when removed increases gain by 1.5 letting you improve output power to your more higher impedance cans 300-600Ohms.. So it has plenty of power to spare for all types of cans and iems.
   
  Now back to the sound. The sound on this unit is focused firstly on the midrange more so than the highs or even the bass. It is definitely a more mature sounding dac amp combo. If you combine AT iems and headphones that already have mids focus you get a double helping of some finely crafted mids and this is what drives the base sound of this source. Now this is just the early stage of this unit so I suspect once it gets some more time more of this signature will mature. The sound is unique on this unit over my other dacs and that is the aspect I find fascinating the most.
   
  In comparison I find my Meridian Explorer to have the edge in detail and separation but this unit has the edge in the clearly defined pronounced mids and is about tied to the ME in stage. But then add to the fact that this amp section on the MX2 is much more robust and then add the versatility and all the little extras and you get one truly great deal for guys that managed to jump on this deal for $198.. To be honest even at their asking price for $248 I think is a great price..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> So although I do love these, I might be in the market for another pair for portable listening.  Can anyone suggest an IEM that would combine the efficiency, detail, speed, precision, impact, and treble level of the CKN70 with the more even bass response (by which I mean no overwhelming midbass, but strong sub bass) and lack of sibilance of the MH1C (but without its massive hole in the treble around 10 kHz)?  I'm intrigued mainly by the XB90EX, XBA-3, and XBA-30.  How do those compare to the MH1C and CKN70 in treble extension/smoothness/completeness, detail/speed, and bass extension/shape?  Are there any others I should be looking at?


 
   
  From what I understand, the XB90EX's treble is not the most extended (great bass though). Between the XBA's, look into the 30's. The xba3's are more source dependent, and can at times have metallic sounding treble. Those issues appear to be resolved with the 30's. You might also want to look into the GR07 bass editions (highly regarded).


----------



## heatofamatch

...meanwhile In somewhat unrelated news... 
  I auditioned the CKN70 today. Was very impressed until I was ready to pull out my wallet, and saw a CKM77 demo unit nearby. There's no doubt that the CKN70 is impressive and possibly class-defying*, but the CKM77 (and of course the CKM99) is a much better fit for me, including higher tolerance of some subpar sources (i.e. youtube and internet radio). 
   
  *I say possibly class-defying, because the CKM77 clearly sounds better to my ears, and hits an overall level I consider worthy of $100. Is the CKN70 worthy of $80? I don't know. The CKN50 is more than adequate for $45 though. People like to say YMMV, well, it's been a day of finding out how much my mileage varies.
   
  So for now it's back to contemplating what I want, and perhaps try the discovery thread veteran(!?), the FX40 first in the interim. I came away with a great warm and fuzzy feeling cause I feel a lot closer to what I want, and you all made that possible. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> To my surprise when I got the Audinst MX2 today. .................


 
   
  I was thinking of buying it when the deal was on, but adjusting the gain via jumper is not very convenient to do and also it does't have AUX input, which means that you cannot connect anything else to it except PC and this was a deal breaker for me. Other than that I'm sure it easily worth the money for the sound qualities it provides. Enjoy it DS and keep updating us with your awesome impressions.


----------



## Mackem

Man I really like the CKN70s but I wish they didn't have this stupid J-cord design..I keep my music player in my right pocket and when I walk there's always a 'tug' on one side due to them being uneven.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Man I really like the CKN70s but I wish they didn't have this stupid J-cord design..I keep my music player in my right pocket and when I walk there's always a 'tug' on one side due to them being uneven.


 
  You're right, the cable does suck. Keep your player in your left pocket, that should help. The cable is shorter on the left side.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Man I really like the CKN70s but I wish they didn't have this stupid J-cord design..I keep my music player in my right pocket and when I walk there's always a 'tug' on one side due to them being uneven.


 
   
  I won't even talk about the mh1c j-cord, but I didn't mind the j-cord on the xba3 toooo much. Ultimately though, I _really_ don't like that "tug on one side" feeling either (and yes, I know that a clip helps). I don't think I'll be seeing too many more j-cords in my future.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> You're right, the cable does suck. Keep your player in your left pocket, that should help. The cable is shorter on the left side.


 
  I..can't. It's just completely unnatural for me to put my phone in my left pocket. It HAS to go in my right, just one of those things. It always has.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I won't even talk about the mh1c j-cord, but I didn't mind the j-cord on the xba3 toooo much. Ultimately though, I _really_ don't like that "tug on one side" feeling either (and yes, I know that a clip helps). I don't think I'll be seeing too many more j-cords in my future.


 

 LoL, the cable on these CKN70s is snake-like but if i can deal with the MH1Cs cable these ain't a thing. I actually like the rugged texture to them, but they do seem to have a life of their own, and i can't imagine anyone using them without a good ol' clip, which is true for most if not all j-cord cables anyways.
   
  The best j-cord i have used are the Philips SHE9700s, almost zero microphonics with a clip and is heavenly when used for running cuz it's so easy to use and is so comfy. Oh and they sound freaken awesome as well, can't thank Ds enough for giving them the limelight they deserve. Oh and the stock tips that comes with them seems to get the best sound outta my FXZ200s as well. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ds you should try those tips out with your FXZs, cuz it brings more sparkle out of them along with more cohesive sound, unlike the radio-shack auvio tips which are too wide bored, hence making the sound a bit scattered.


----------



## Dsnuts

She9700 cord is kinda spaghetti stylio no? Mines are. They sound great but I have a hard time with the three finger cord wrap method to put them in the case and they are all over the place..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> She9700 cord is kinda spaghetti stylio no? Mines are. They sound great but I have a hard time with the three finger cord wrap method to put them in the case and they are all over the place..


 

 Yeah they are but the material used for the cord is a lot better than these CKN70s and it carries a lot less noise. It's hard to 3 finger wrap all j-cords PERIOD LoL, well for me at least.  That's why i don't even bother putting them in a pleather case thing. 
   
  edit: spaghetti-like is better than snake-like, at least it's dead and don't have a mind of their own.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah they are but the material used for the cord is a lot better than these CKN70s and it carries a lot less noise. It's hard to 3 finger wrap all j-cords PERIOD LoL, well for me at least.  That's why i don't even bother putting them in a pleather case thing.
> 
> edit: spaghetti-like is better than snake-like, at least it's dead and don't have a mind of their own.


 
   
  The best cable I have fondled so far is the gr07be cable. Thick, robust, a joy to 3 finger wrap (lol), never gets friggin' tangled up with itself (I'm looking at you, you crazy 8320's!), and when it's pulled out of it's case, it magically uncoils. Just sayin'


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The best cable I have fondled so far is the gr07be cable. Thick, robust, a joy to 3 finger wrap (lol), never gets friggin' tangled up with itself (I'm looking at you, you crazy 8320's!), and when it's pulled out of it's case, it magically uncoils. Just sayin'


 

 Stop trying to sell those GR07 BEs to me WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah i noticed from pics that the cable on those GR07 seem godly as well. How you liking that candy cane flavor??? LoL It's like its Christmas everyday. haha


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The best cable I have fondled so far is the gr07be cable. Thick, robust, a joy to 3 finger wrap (lol), never gets friggin' tangled up with itself (I'm looking at you, you crazy 8320's!), and when it's pulled out of it's case, it magically uncoils. Just sayin'


 
   
  Just picked up a pair of gr07be's. Nice earphone, will give it some burn in, but right off the bat, they sound good.
  Picked them up on the recent lendMeUrEars sale.
   
  And yes, the cable is a treat.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Stop trying to sell those GR07 BEs to me WAYNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol! It's pretty subdued actually - kind of a gray/magenta as opposed to white/red. So really, it's just cool looking


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! It's pretty subdued actually - kind of a gray/magenta as opposed to white/red. So really, it's just cool looking


 

 Damn i can't wait for atomik to give me the green light, so i can get my dirty lil' hands on them. Really want to know the hype behind them.  Damn that mochill for making me curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But he is always right on the money, DEM DARK KNIGHT CHINESE CHEAPO FTW!!! LoL


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Just picked up a pair of gr07be's. Nice earphone, will give it some burn in, but right off the bat, they sound good.
> Picked them up on the recent lendMeUrEars sale.
> 
> And yes, the cable is a treat.


 
   
  Glad you got them! Apparently they do well with 300 hours of burn - thankfully they do sound great right out of the box! I'm looking forward to your impressions though (especially considering the iem's that you currently have in your arsenal).
   
  Since I don't have the xba3's any more, it would also be interesting to get your impressions of the gr07be's compared to them (if yours aren't already packed up). About the only improvement I could think of making to the gr07be's would be to add the depth and 3d-ness of the xba3's. But that's about it!
   
  Edit: Btw, I just posted a few impressions here.


----------



## Mackem

Is it actually possible to use the CKN70s with my phone in my right pocket, without any tugging? Should I use the clip and where should I clip it to (Noob question but I've never used a clip with IEMs before)


----------



## mochill

CHINESE IEM FTW!!!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

How are the GR07s compared to the CKN70s? I was thinking about buying them, but I got the 70s instead. Never looked back.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> How are the GR07s compared to the CKN70s? I was thinking about buying them, but I got the 70s instead. Never looked back.


 

 Supposedly they are better than the JVC FXZ200s according to mochill, but we all know he is a Chinese iem fanatic so...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Unless he send me his pair we will never truly know cuz i am never biased and is always objective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  CNT FTW!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Supposedly they are better than the JVC FXZ200s according to mochill, but we all know he is a Chinese iem fanatic so......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I refuse to believe they are better than the FXZ200s...


----------



## Mackem

Is there anything similar to CKN70 but with a Y-cord?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I refuse to believe they are better than the FXZ200s...


 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/646964/review-jvc-fxz-100-fun-o-phile
   




   
  The way that the FXZ-100 vs 200 has been described sounds a lot like how the GR07 BE and MKII differ. Extrapolating my results and applying them to the FXZ-200 vs GR07 BE will result in similar conclusions.
   
  FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/646964/review-jvc-fxz-100-fun-o-phile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If swfalcer would get off of his lazy butt and fire you off his 200's, then no extrapolation would be required!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I refuse to believe they are better than the FXZ200s...


 
  I am open to anything tbh, not surprised if those GR07 Bass Edition might sound better, nuff said...........

   
   
  BUT these FXZ200s are the only iems that sounds like a set of full size headphones, while some say a 2.1 speaker system with the sub bass kicking up crazy @ss dust.................... for certain albums. If these FXZ200s rendered ALL my albums this amazingly, OMG!!! Sadly that pesky ghost was completely right that it doesn't make your entire music collection sound eargasmic, only certain ones for some strange reason.  This is driving them straight out of my ipods of course so................
   
  Quote: 





mackem said:


> Is there anything similar to CKN70 but with a Y-cord?


 
  Maybe the JVC FXD 80s??? I dunno never tried/ heard them. Although these CKN70s kinda remind me of my WELL burned in FXD70s with more bass/ less lean sounding sound signature.
   
  Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/646964/review-jvc-fxz-100-fun-o-phile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I might be with you regarding these FXZs ekey boi. But only more time will tell.


----------



## heatofamatch

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Is it actually possible to use the CKN70s with my phone in my right pocket, without any tugging? Should I use the clip and where should I clip it to (Noob question but I've never used a clip with IEMs before)


 
   
  In my experience, attach the clip right below where the cord splits, or even a bit lower. Then try clipping that somewhere on your neck.
   
  If we don't educate you we're gonna lose all our J-cord IEMs! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sony and ATH have been wiping them from their products because of... you people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's actually quite surprising that the CKNs came out with J-cord, I think it was the only 2012 headphone product that did.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If swfalcer would get off of his lazy butt and fire you off his 200's, then no extrapolation would be required!


 

 ^ I'll let you live for now WAYNE since you still got those godly ADxs. But only for now.................................
....... i am watching you!!!
   
   
  Hey why not the other way around??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: amen there heatofmatch, j-cords if done right can be fantastic versatile life savers. They have their purpose and yes you clip it just a bit under where the cable splits onto your shirt collars, etc.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Hey why not the other way around???


 
   
  Ha ha - I'm definitely good with it "the other way around" - just messing with ya! Btw, I've seen your excellent and pervasive lobbying efforts for "the other way around", and I do believe that if you keep up those fine efforts, someone will break (but it won't be me since you dissed the MT300's that I sent you so bad lol).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha ha - I'm definitely good with it "the other way around" - just messing with ya! Btw, I've seen your excellent and pervasive lobbying efforts for "the other way around", and I do believe that if you keep up those fine efforts, someone will break (but it won't be me since you dissed the MT300's that I sent you so bad lol).


 

 LMAO i knew those MT300s would bite me back in the @ss one of these days, but it is still worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You Canadians are just too lovely, was expecting to be well you know.....................
   
.... is that you WAYNE with the torch???


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer, you ever getting that amp?? when are you joining the amp club??


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I am open to anything tbh, not surprised if those GR07 Bass Edition might sound better, nuff said...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You just might have to sell them to me...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> sfwalcer, you ever getting that amp?? when are you joining the amp club??


 

 Tracking says the 15th, this friday, last seen in Ohio LMAO. I want that damn thing too, but shipping is slow as hell. ha
   
  Why don't you send me your C&C BH or am i confusing you with another head-fier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That lil' mofo lasts for 80hrs on 1 single charge!!! O.O     mWoWm


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> You just might have to sell them to me...


 

 I just might...............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all in due time my friend all in due time.


----------



## MrEleventy

Someone else. i just have the e17 & o2. and aune t1 which I just got today. :d


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Someone else. i just have the e17 & o2. and aune t1 which I just got today. :d


 

 Oh nice nice, looks like you are all ampped/ dacced out. haha Let us know how that Aune t1 works out for you, cuz a old timer head-fier i spoke to told me they are of great value/ buy, punches up there and was surprised that Ds out of all people was the only one that didn't dig it much. LoL


----------



## DC68

Hey guys, I bought me some lg quadbeat mentioned by somebody a few weeks back. Didnt have a mic yet so ordered one off ebay.
  And must say im impressed. For me they come close to the FXD80 and the FX101 is really no match. 
  Build is average and the included tips are just bad.
   
  Overall cheap build but decent sounding phones. considering the 25$ pricetag.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> BUT these FXZ200s are the only iems that sounds like a set of full size headphones, while some say a 2.1 speaker system with the sub bass kicking up crazy @ss dust.................... for certain albums. If these FXZ200s rendered ALL my albums this amazingly, OMG!!! Sadly that pesky ghost was completely right that it doesn't make your entire music collection sound eargasmic, only certain ones for some strange reason.  This is driving them straight out of my ipods of course so................
> 
> Maybe the JVC FXD 80s??? I dunno never tried/ heard them. Although these CKN70s kinda remind me of my WELL burned in FXD70s with more bass/ less lean sounding sound signature.


 
   
  That's the character of them FXZ200, some tracks are meh while others will floor you, but with a well burned in CKN70, most tracks will set you tapping your feet, and several will even get you down on the floor doing the wormy dub-step ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO i knew those MT300s would bite me back in the @ss one of these days, but it is still worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That looks like you on the stake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...Oh dear, they even tied you upside down. (How I know ?  ...that tiny little bump on top is a dead giveaway ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
   
  Quote: 





			
				sfwalcer said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  OH, for Mochill sakes !   ...get on it dude, just hook him up to them !


----------



## ericp10

So, been out of town on business for a week. A friend in the city I'm in travels the world. He also knows I'm into earphones. Guess what he surprised me with? The CKN70! Good to have great buddies! Just had a chance to listen to them for awhile this evening, and I happen to have the CKN50, FXZ100 and CKS1000 with me.
   
  First thing first, the CKN70 is quite refined with some serious black space. If it improves (I have no doubt it will), it will be a serious bang for the buck contender. Yet, it falls flat to me base on all of the hype and praise it received from people who heard it straight out the box like I did. Yes, I'm stating it: I felt the CKN70 was overhyped. Is it better than it's little brother, the CKN50? Yes it is, but not by leaps and bounds out of the box. A well burnt in CKN50 is still quite capable. Does it surpass the FXZ100? Geez, this is tricky because I don't' hear the CKN70/50 leaving my FXZ100 in the dust like some claimed upon first hearing it. Yes, I'm going to admit the 70 is more refined, and the mids are incredible (that towers over the FXZ100), But there is something magical in the lower mids and the bass of the the well-burned in FXZ100, that the 70 just isn't touching yet. Maybe it will, but I'm not hearing it. And finally, as good as I think the 70 is and can be, I don't hear it surpassing one of the newer AT flagships, the CKS1000. This well burned-in IEM is just incredible with it's clear bass and seemingly layered mids out of one dynamic driver (albeit the music is tuned to go through some elaborate chamber system that I'm sure help gives the IEM the sound signature and sense of more than one driver). Yes, I'm enjoying the CKS1000 over the FXZ100 (and over the FXZ200 when I owned it). 
   
  Then again, none of these sound signatures are similar, except the 70 and 50, so sometimes I think the comparisons are unfair. The 70 is clearer than the FXZ100, but it doesn't sound better yet to me. One other thing, I can't find anywhere on the box or in the papers where it states the 70 is using carbon nanotubes (I know it says that on the AT website, and I could swear I read that about the 50 at one time on the website, but now that's gone). I'm not saying it's not CNT, but I found it interesting that it's not advertised and promoted on the actual product like JVC did theres. If I overlooked it please point it out to me. And this is truly one time where I'm so happy that I'm more into the sound than the physicality of the product, because this cable is irritating to me (just like the 50's cable). The silver housings are beautiful to me though. I can't wait to get home and compare it to the FXD80/70 (which should be late tomorrow evening or early Friday). If you only heard something like the FX40 and want to raise your listening bar at a good price, by all means get a pair of CKN70s. But some of this talk that it surpasses some of the top tiers is a bunch of hogwash. It is one of the best (if not the best) under $100 IEMs out there though, I do believe. Happy listening.


----------



## bjaardker

I was really looking at getting the CKN70s, but I just took the plunge on the ws99s, So I guess the MH1C will have to remain my budget champs for now. 
   
  Also on the budget-fi front, I gave my pair of S500s to my fiancee' to use for the evening...She just came into the room and notified me that I shouldn't expect to be using them again any time soon.


----------



## ericp10

My buddy says he finds the FXD80 to be more 3-D than the CKN70, but applauds the CKN70 for clarity and refinement. He has the D80 and 70 almost equal in enjoyment, and gives the D80 the win in build quality. He says the 70 has a slight edge in vocals.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So, been out of town on business for a week. A friend in the city I'm in travels the world. He also knows I'm into earphones. Guess what he surprised me with? The CKN70! Good to have great buddies! Just had a chance to listen to them for awhile this evening, and I happen to have the CKN50, FXZ100 and CKS1000 with me.
> 
> First thing first, the CKN70 is quite refined with some serious black space. If it improves (I have no doubt it will), it will be a serious bang for the buck contender. Yet, it falls flat to me base on all of the hype and praise it received from people who heard it straight out the box like I did. Yes, I'm stating it: I felt the CKN70 was overhyped. Is it better than it's little brother, the CKN50? Yes it is, but not by leaps and bounds out of the box. A well burnt in CKN50 is still quite capable. Does it surpass the FXZ100? Geez, this is tricky because I don't' hear the CKN70/50 leaving my FXZ100 in the dust like some claimed upon first hearing it. Yes, I'm going to admit the 70 is more refined, and the mids are incredible (that towers over the FXZ100), But there is something magical in the lower mids and the bass of the the well-burned in FXZ100, that the 70 just isn't touching yet. Maybe it will, but I'm not hearing it. And finally, as good as I think the 70 is and can be, I don't hear it surpassing one of the newer AT flagships, the CKS1000. This well burned-in IEM is just incredible with it's clear bass and seemingly layered mids out of one dynamic driver (albeit the music is tuned to go through some elaborate chamber system that I'm sure help gives the IEM the sound signature and sense of more than one driver). Yes, I'm enjoying the CKS1000 over the FXZ100 (and over the FXZ200 when I owned it).
> 
> Then again, none of these sound signatures are similar, except the 70 and 50, so sometimes I think the comparisons are unfair. The 70 is clearer than the FXZ100, but it doesn't sound better yet to me. One other thing, I can't find anywhere on the box or in the papers where it states the 70 is using carbon nanotubes (I know it says that on the AT website, and I could swear I read that about the 50 at one time on the website, but now that's gone). I'm not saying it's not CNT, but I found it interesting that it's not advertised and promoted on the actual product like JVC did theres. If I overlooked it please point it out to me. And this is truly one time where I'm so happy that I'm more into the sound than the physicality of the product, because this cable is irritating to me (just like the 50's cable). The silver housings are beautiful to me though. I can't wait to get home and compare it to the FXD80/70 (which should be late tomorrow evening or early Friday). If you only heard something like the FX40 and want to raise your listening bar at a good price, by all means get a pair of CKN70s. But some of this talk that it surpasses some of the top tiers is a bunch of *hogwash.* It is one of the best (if not the best) under $100 IEMs out there though, I do believe. Happy listening.


 
  You hear that ghost??? You're HOGWASH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great impressions ericp. 
  Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I was really looking at getting the CKN70s, but I just took the plunge on the ws99s, So I guess the MH1C will have to remain my budget champs for now.
> 
> *Also on the budget-fi front, I gave my pair of S500s to my fiancee' to use for the evening...She just came into the room and notified me that I shouldn't expect to be using them again any time soon. *


 
  LMAO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She sure has great taste.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You hear that ghost??? You're HOGWASH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You're right sfwalcer. The CKN70 is the best thing since Hostess Twinkies and Wonder Bread! Silly me ... lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You're right sfwalcer. The CKN70 is the best thing since Hostess Twinkies and Wonder Bread! Silly me ... lol


 

 Hey i said that these CKN70s were the complete upgrade i wanted outta of my JVC FX40s on initial impression that i didn't get from my JVC FXD70s. And that they are similar to the FXD70s but with more body/ bass to them. So i am with you on that front BUT why i gots this nagging feeling we're gonna be eating our words when these get a good ol' burn-in/ beat down. LoL
   
  Oh i also noticed that there was no "CNT" label on these CKN70s as well, cuz i was looking for it on the package but didn't find any. hmmm


----------



## DannyBai

Here you go boys and girls.  It says the same on the box in the back but it's in Japanese.  This is from the instruction booklet.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO READ THE FINE PRINT YA'LL!!!   O.O
   
  Great reading comprehension/ investigative skills Danny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you can read all them Jpnese as well??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  edit: LoL ATH so subtle with their CNT ads unlike *JVCs CNTs*.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Here you go boys and girls.  It says the same on the box in the back but it's in Japanese.  This is from the instruction booklet.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO READ THE FINE PRINT YA'LL!!!   O.O
> 
> Great reading comprehension/ investigative skills Danny.
> 
> ...


 
  There's always that chance, sfwalcer. But the CKS1000 is a stone cold winner to my ears!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO READ THE FINE PRINT YA'LL!!!   O.O
> 
> Great reading comprehension/ investigative skills Danny.
> 
> ...


 
  Cannot read Japanese but a few numbers and letters in the booklet are the same on the back of the box so I put the two together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thank you sir!


 
  You're welcome.  And as much as I am impressed with the CKN70's, I still think the CKS1000's are hard to beat.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Cannot read Japanese but a few numbers and letters in the booklet are the same on the back of the box so I put the two together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Damn looks like these FXZs are getting no love. haha
   
  Oh and you don't count ericp since we all know how big of a JVC fan boi you are.


----------



## Kamakahah

dannybai said:


> Cannot read Japanese but a few numbers and letters in the booklet are the same on the back of the box so I put the two together.
> You're welcome.  And as much as I am impressed with the CKN70's, I still think the CKS1000's are hard to beat.




The fact that a $70 IEM is being compared to a $250 one says a lot. Maybe I'm crazy, but that sounds like great value to me. I would sincerely hope that the 1000's would best the 70s. 
Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> *The fact that a $70 IEM is being compared to a $250 one says a lot*. Maybe I'm crazy, but that *sounds like great value* to me. I would sincerely hope that the 1000's would best the 70s.
> Can't wait for mine to arrive!


 
  Different flavors but you are right.  And you're not crazy.


----------



## ericp10

The value is never in question.


----------



## Kamakahah

I was trying, in a roundabouts kind of way, to say that it almost seems illogical to compare them from a 'which is better' point of view. It would make more sense to me to simply point out how/in what ways the 70s come close to the 1000's.


----------



## Dsnuts

A little update on the MX2.. Goes to show you all new electronics need burn in as much as new earphones. The sound has in deed changed.. Not only much better balanced. The highs have fully come out of hiding since open box. Now it has a very nice balance to the sounds on the MX2.. I will let it play out another several days straight but I do like how this unit is turning out..Instrument separation and space has improved as well as the overall detail of the music. Very nice..
   
  Glad you got a pair Ericp.. I am sure those will impress with more use and burn in. Big burn in they need.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A little update on the MX2.. Goes to show you all new electronics need burn in as much as new earphones. The sound has in deed changed.. Not only much better balanced. The highs have fully come out of hiding since open box. Now it has a very nice balance to the sounds on the MX2.. I will let it play out another several days straight but I do like how this unit is turning out..Instrument separation and space has improved as well as the overall detail of the music. Very nice..
> 
> Glad you got a pair Ericp.. *I am sure those will impress with more use and burn in. Big burn in they need.*


 
   
  These CKN70s were impressive already upon open box but after 2 days on full blast, they are slowly opening up. The harshness has settled down a bit and with the MH1C tips these are so freaken fun, engaging and addictive it's not even funny. So much SPARKLE!!!
   

   
  edit: keep those MX2 updates coming Ds, do they blow your Fire Phoenix outta the water???


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You hear that ghost??? You're HOGWASH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL !   ...that just proves we all hear differently, Ericp is entitled to his opinion of them straight from open box, I'm just surprised he's not mentioned anything about the harsh treble of the raw drivers. In any case, he still has my respects for his "hype" of the FXD70 and TDK iems.
   
  It's no secret I'm digging them CKN70 currently and I prefer them slightly more than both my FXZ100 and 200 but they are by no means the end all do all iems  ...and I'm moving on to the Vsonic GR07 Bass,    ...the search continues !
   
*....isn't that what this thread's all about ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
  PS:   ...the AD900X are still the king on top my heaps of audio phones currently, unless I get to hear a well burned AD2000X or if the Nutman sez something else's better, then I get all curious and excited to hear it as well.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL !   ...that just proves we all hear differently, Ericp is entitled to his opinion of them straight from open box, I'm just surprised he's not mentioned anything about the harsh treble of the raw drivers. *In any case, he still has my respects for his "hype" of the FXD70 and TDK iems.*
> 
> It's no secret I'm digging them CKN70 currently and I prefer them slightly more than both my FXZ100 and 200 but they are by no means the end all do all iems  ...and I'm moving on to the Vsonic GR07 Bass,    ...the search continues !
> 
> ...


 

 The ghost has reappeared!!! You gonna try those GR07 BE as well??? LMAO  I like your subtle style of mud slinging meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great to hear you're still digging those ADxs. But let me ask you a question though, what do/ would you consider as your "end all do all iems"??? Will you know it only if you get to hear it or you have some notion of what it entails cuz i don't think such a thing exist meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to break it to ya'.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am listening to my MX2 as I type and it now has more fullness to the lower registers than I heard them last night..So the sound changes with more and more use. It has been playing and burning in my CKN70s this whole time.. Does it blow away my fire phoenix? No. I think the sound is technically superior now but at the same time I don't feel the sound is 100% done yet. I am thinking these need a good 100 hours before they show the full extent of their sound so I am just letting it play music.. Will see where this ends up.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL !   ...that just proves we all hear differently, Ericp is entitled to his opinion of them straight from open box, I'm just surprised *he's not mentioned anything about the harsh treble of the raw drivers. In any case, he still has my respects for his "hype" of the FXD70 and TDK iems.*
> 
> It's no secret I'm digging them CKN70 currently and I prefer them slightly more than both my FXZ100 and 200 but they are by no means the end all do all iems  ...and I'm moving on to the Vsonic GR07 Bass,    ...the search continues !
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hello Ghostfit. Hmmm? It is a bit harsh - the treble. But I didn't comment on it because I seem to play at a volume that doesn't bother me or get int he way of me enjoying the sound. Now if it was EX1000 or FX700 levels of treble harshness I would have commented, but it's not. The CKS1000's treble is even smoother (just missing that harsh threshold).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I am listening to my MX2 as I type and it now has more fullness to the lower registers than I heard them last night..So the sound changes with more and more use. It has been playing and burning in my CKN70s this whole time.. Does it blow away my fire phoenix? No. I think the sound is technically superior now but at the same time I don't feel the sound is 100% done yet. I am thinking these need a good 100 hours before they show the full extent of their sound so I am just letting it play music.. Will see where this ends up.


 
  Hmmmm that's is interesting,  good to know that fire phoenix still stacks up against these big bullies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it seem once the MX2 finishes cooking it might be a completely different story. Good to know they are coming along nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Hello Ghostfit. Hmmm? It is a bit harsh - the treble. But I didn't comment on it because I seem to play at a volume that doesn't bother me or get int he way of me enjoying the sound. Now if it was EX1000 or FX700 levels of treble harshness I would have commented, but it's not. The CKS1000's treble is even smoother (just missing that harsh threshold).


 
   
  Keep blastin' them ericp, since these are CNT drivers they need a good ol' fashion beat down.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The ghost has reappeared!!! *You gonna try those GR07 BE as well*??? LMAO  I like your subtle style of mud slinging meng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The man obviously has good taste!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The man obviously has good taste!


 

 It's time for you to send another set of those godly MT-300s to ghost, END it ALLS BE ALLS, nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Your taste is immaculate WAYNE!!! Those MT-300s are an endless source of ammunition/ nirvana in waynes world.


----------



## Deadlovestory

Onkyo's released some new hot IEMs and headphones with MMCX-based removable cables :
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/655496/onkyos-first-step-into-portable-audio-bandwagon
   
  *_*


----------



## Mackem

Going to sell my CKN70s, can't get away with J-cord at all..Question is where to go from my FX101s that had a Y-cord.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Your taste is immaculate WAYNE!!! Those MT-300s are an endless source of ammunition/ nirvana in waynes world.


 
   
  Yes, they truly are that good!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Going to sell my CKN70s, can't get away with J-cord at all..Question is where to go from my FX101s that had a Y-cord.


 
  The FX3X is a complete upgrade to the FX101s, which sounds fantastic for a "bass" iem. The closest you can get to the CKN70s i assume is the JVC FXD80, but again i have never heard it so...............
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, they truly are that good!


 
  ^ Amen!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

@ Mackem
   
  BUT........ the head-fier that sold his CKN70s to me wrote this in our discussion: (hope he is cool with me posting this)
   
  "I don't think the sibilance is ever going to go away on the ckn70's.. That's the reason I sold them.. It's just far too present at higher levels to disappear.. And I saw a few others say it's still there after a while so I have no qualms with giving up early on them.. *This is my description of the fxd80s - impactful bass slightly recessed mids and present highs that are on the right side of bright.. They have a huge sound stage and imaging on them is ridiculous.. They aren't a full sound though so if you need a full sound they won't fit that bill.. I eventually sold them because I don't like recessed mids and I do like some fullness to my sound*"
   
  I thought i was over the FXD80 train but after reading what he said it made me put them back on my wishlist. haha DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Mackem

I was going to order the FX3Xs originally. Probably going to go for them now. In the mean time I need to find a European buyer for my CKN70s


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Going to sell my CKN70s, can't get away with J-cord at all..Question is where to go from my FX101s that had a Y-cord.


 
   
  You should see if someone will recable them for you. If you like the sound... look for a DIY guy. Or try to do it yourself on a cheaper set first.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I was going to order the FX3Xs originally. Probably going to go for them now. In the mean time I need to find a European buyer for my CKN70s


 

 Well i am not sure what you are looking for in a iem, but for me my FX3Xs is great for the gym/ biking/ so it's just fun but not for serious listening. Their highs have a nice lil' sparkle to them with pretty good mids and great bass/ sub bass rumble. But i imagine the FXD80s are a lot better if you want a set for serious listening. People wrote that they also have great bass quantity and quality as well as extended highs, and the only negative is the somewhat recessed mids??? Even if this was the case, i am sure the mids on them are better than that of the FX3X since they are a "bass" iem afterall.
   
  This head-fer is selling his set for a pretty good price, so you might want to ask if he wants to do a trade/ $$$ or something. But it is up to you.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641513/jvc-ha-fxd80-z-price-dropped-16th-feb-to-40-inc-uk-postage
   
  Good luck man!!!


----------



## daveyostrow

if you find the fx3x on ebay they are easily the best bang for buck bass phone.
  glad you are enjoying them sfwalcer


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> if you find the fx3x on ebay they are easily the best bang for buck bass phone.
> glad you are enjoying them sfwalcer


 

 Thanks for the great price meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But buying from ebay has a higher chance of fakes esp. with sellers from China. Amazon has these FX3Xs for ~$30 shipped which is a steal for their sound. I was tempted to get another new set until these CKN70s got into my dirty lil' hands. Though i feel kinda like a tool for advertising for beats, cuz the black and red look to them makes everyone think they are beats iems. LMAO The new colors of these FX3Xs sold exclusively in Jpn are much more professional looking. If i am getting another set i am getting those colors for sure, but then i have to do that Amazon jpn/ tenso thing, which opens the Pandora's Box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: WoW sweet all those Onkyo gear comes with detachable cables?!!!  ATH need to really implement this into their cans man, though it can be overlooked for their great sound but still non-detachable cables are so out of style these days esp. for portable headphones.


----------



## Deadlovestory

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> edit: WoW sweet all those Onkyo gear comes with detachable cables?!!!  ATH need to really implement this into their cans man, though it can be overlooked for their great sound but still non-detachable cables are so out of style these days esp. for portable headphones.


 
  AFAIK only Audio-Technica's CK100Pro comes equipped with removable cable (MMCX based). It's not compatible with other MMCX-based removable cable system such as UE900 or Shure SE series though due to the reversed cable/socket connectors, which is pretty silly.
   
  No word yet on how the Onkyo goodies sounds so far, but if they sounds good, they'll be quite a good deal considering the prices.


----------



## Mackem

sfwalcer said:


> Well i am not sure what you are looking for in a iem, but for me my FX3Xs is great for the gym/ biking/ so it's just fun but not for serious listening. Their highs have a nice lil' sparkle to them with pretty good mids and great bass/ sub bass rumble. But i imagine the FXD80s are a lot better if you want a set for serious listening. People wrote that they also have great bass quantity and quality as well as extended highs, and the only negative is the somewhat recessed mids??? Even if this was the case, i am sure the mids on them are better than that of the FX3X since they are a "bass" iem afterall.
> 
> This head-fer is selling his set for a pretty good price, so you might want to ask if he wants to do a trade/ $$$ or something. But it is up to you.
> 
> ...




All I'm looking for is something that has a Y-Cord and better sound to suit the music I listen to (Mostly bass heavy but also listen to K-Pop and violin music). I just want something more premium in sound and build quality to the FX101s.

It'd be sweet if I could get the CKN70s recabled to have a Y-Cord but I can't do it, don't know anyone nearby that can and how much it is going to set me back are all factors that make it pretty implausible.


----------



## kahaluu

Getting your FX3X from Amazon jpn would be more legit. Lot's of fakes on eBay, unless you purchase from an legit seller.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> @ Mackem
> 
> BUT........ the head-fier that sold his CKN70s to me wrote this in our discussion: (hope is he cool with me posting this)
> 
> ...



Its okay dude. You really don't need the FXD80s. They sound extremely close to the S500s whole being an IEM. That being said, I like the CKN70s better.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mackem said:


> All I'm looking for is something that has a Y-Cord and better sound to suit the music I listen to (Mostly bass heavy but also listen to K-Pop and violin music). I just want something more premium in sound and build quality to the FX101s.
> 
> It'd be sweet if I could get the CKN70s recabled to have a Y-Cord but I can't do it, don't know anyone nearby that can and how much it is going to set me back are all factors that make it pretty implausible.


 

 How about the Sony XB90EX? I was interested in those myself but opted for the CKN70's in the end.
   
  Oh, btw, do you guys know what 'Retention' order status means? Here is my order progression:
   
   
   

 Mar 8
 18:30 Posting/Collection    TOKYO INTERNATIONAL  Tokyo metropolis 138-8799 Mar 8
 20:50 Arrival at outward office of exchange    TOKYO INTERNATIONAL  Tokyo metropolis 138-8799 Mar 8
 21:22 Dispatch from outward office of exchange    TOKYO INTERNATIONAL  Tokyo metropolis 138-8799 Mar 10
 19:12 Arrival at inward office of exchange   COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM   Mar 10
 19:22 Awaiting presentation to customs commissioner   COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM   Mar 10
 19:23 Awaiting presentation to customs commissioner   COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM   Mar 13
 2:56 Departure from inward office of exchange   COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM   Mar 14
 0:32 Processing at delivery Post Office   P21971 UNITED KINGDOM   Mar 14 Retention     UNITED KINGDOM


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> How about the Sony XB90EX? I was interested in those myself but opted for the CKN70's in the end.
> 
> Oh, btw, do you guys know what 'Retention' order status means? Here is my order progression:
> 
> ...


 
  Not quite sure about the XB90EX; I'll see if there are any more suggestions in the next two days or so.


----------



## doco

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> How about the Sony XB90EX? I was interested in those myself but opted for the CKN70's in the end.
> 
> Oh, btw, do you guys know what 'Retention' order status means? Here is my order progression:
> 
> ...


 
  it means your package is in customs, and they're filling out the form for the customs bill. whether you want to go pick it up yourself or wait is up to you. if you were in the U.S., it would get held up in customs 3-4 days, and then the local mail courier would drop it off.


----------



## mugen3

Came across this IEM/headphones magazine. Written by a prestigious Japanese award organization called the VGP. The XB90EX seem very solid, they are ranked above the TDK IE800. I'm not sure if everything is ranked by sound quality or item value, though. Also note they split everything up into price ranges first, so there's no telling whether something in one bracket beats something in another bracket.


----------



## JiggaD369

Guys, I know I'm beating a dead horse but the XBA-40's are one hell of a deal for $200.
   
  I built my CmoyBB to pair it with and holy crap I almost shat my pants.
   
  I sometimes can't believe what i hear.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Guys, I know I'm beating a dead horse but the XBA-40's are one hell of a deal for $200.
> 
> I built my CmoyBB to pair it with and holy crap I almost shat my pants.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe what i hear.


 

 Hows the bass???


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





doco said:


> it means your package is in customs, and they're filling out the form for the customs bill. whether you want to go pick it up yourself or wait is up to you. if you were in the U.S., it would get held up in customs 3-4 days, and then the local mail courier would drop it off.


 

 Ok thanks


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Guys, I know I'm beating a dead horse but the XBA-40's are one hell of a deal for $200.
> 
> I built my CmoyBB to pair it with and holy crap I almost shat my pants.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe what i hear.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hows the bass???


 
  The man isn't full of it.  It seriously sounds awesome.  The bass is very good.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The man isn't full of it.  It seriously sounds awesome.  The bass is very good.


 

 When you get those XBAs Danny, the latest version i meant. ALL aboard the XBA hype train!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: The million dollar question Danny, do they blow these ath ckn70s outta the water as jigggaman claims??? You don't have to be gentle i can take it like a mon.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> When you get those XBAs Danny, the latest version i meant. ALL aboard the XBA hype train!!!


 
  Just a few days ago.  Wanted to compare it against the xba-3's.  Will be receiving the xba-30's in a few days.  Since I love the 3's so much, I had to find out if the 30's or 40's will prevail.  I'm not right in the head when it comes to this audio curiosity.  Thanks to Ds's influence, I'll be receiving the Audinst MX2 tomorrow too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Just a few days ago.  Wanted to compare it against the xba-3's.  Will be receiving the xba-30's in a few days.  Since I love the 3's so much, I had to find out if the 30's or 40's will prevail.  I'm not right in the head when it comes to this audio curiosity.  Thanks to Ds's influence, I'll be receiving the Audinst MX2 tomorrow too.


 

 This is head-fi Danny, you play and pay hard or go home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are the sane one, while we are just the hungry piranhas drooling like a bunch of looney bins. heeee


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Guys, I know I'm beating a dead horse but the XBA-40's are one hell of a deal for $200.
> 
> I built my CmoyBB to pair it with and holy crap I almost shat my pants.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe what i hear.


 
   
  I believe you 110%. I was shocked when I saw that magazine and they were ranked above stuff like the IE80, CK100PRO, and even the K3003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. All the new XBAs seem amazing as a matter of fact.
   
  Danny you're getting the XBA-30, 40, AND the MX2? <jelly>


----------



## waynes world

I'm pretty sure that if you feed the xba40's through the right source , they will smoke a whole plethora of iem's (including the ckn70's). This thread has got me mini-lusting over them:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/653564/review-xba-3-vs-xba-30-vs-xba-40


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you feed the xba40's through the right source , they will smoke a whole plethora of iem's (including the ckn70's). This thread has got me mini-lusting over them:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/653564/review-xba-3-vs-xba-30-vs-xba-40


 

 ^
.... nuff said.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The ghost has reappeared!!! You gonna try those GR07 BE as well??? LMAO  *I like your subtle style of mud slinging meng.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh no you don't ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...that ain't no mud slinging or anything remotely close to it !
  I've got too much respect for Bros like Ericp, Danny, Dsnut and several others to even dispute what they have posted, you got to understand that there is good hype and then there is bad hype ! Audio phones are like women (or men, if you're a lady), the type that appeals to me might be a total turn off for you, so just learn to accept that.
   
*"end all do all iems" ?   *......there ain't no such thing !   ....but there is such a thing as a finite bank account !


----------



## DannyBai

I have tried the 40's through the iPhone 5 which sounds really good but the bass is a little loose.  When I fed it through the Studio V 3rd Anniv., the bass tightened up a whole lot and the sound is unbelievable.  I'll try it out with other sources over the weekend but this phone so far is top notch.


----------



## waynes world

Man, I can't believe you have the 40's as well. Luckiest guy alive! Please just don't start hyping them like you've been hyping the ws99's. Try to show a slight modicum of mercy for once!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> *Oh no you don't ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Chill ghost was just a little payback for all your trollin' done on poor ol' sf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just helping you to elaborate that's all. Ericp is a good sport, don't think he was butt hurt by it at all, i am sure he knew i was just messing around. 
   
  You mean lovely wo-men like so......


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



.... at least i am classy enough to use the spoiler function unlike someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


   
    I hear ya' at the no end all, sadly there is always a higher mountain above those green hills.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Man, I can't believe you have the 40's as well. Luckiest guy alive! Please just don't start hyping them like you've been hyping the ws99's. Try to show a slight modicum of mercy for once!


 
  I'll try Wayne but no promises.


----------



## ericp10

All is good fellas, Ghostfit and sfwalcer. I respect all opinions!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> All is good fellas, Ghostfit and sfwalcer. I respect all opinions!


 

 ^ Just not mochills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!




   
  Sorry had to borrow this from ya' Twinsta. : P


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have tried the 40's through the iPhone 5 which sounds really good but the bass is a little loose.  When I fed it through the Studio V 3rd Anniv., the bass tightened up a whole lot and the sound is unbelievable.  I'll try it out with other sources over the weekend but this phone so far is top notch.


 
  If you do have the ckn70s, how bad does the ckn70 fall behind?


----------



## boost3d

mackem said:


> Going to sell my CKN70s, can't get away with J-cord at all..Question is where to go from my FX101s that had a Y-cord.




Got my CKN70's and sold them a couple of days later for the same reason. Didn't even get to burn them in fully to get the true sound. Right out of the box I could tell they were a huge improvement from my FX40s though. Would have ended up liking them if not for the cord, same reason I never liked the M1HC.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





boost3d said:


> Got my CKN70's and sold them a couple of days later for the same reason. Didn't even get to burn them in fully to get the true sound. Right out of the box I could tell they were a huge improvement from my FX40s though. Would have ended up liking them if not for the cord, same reason I never liked the M1HC.


 
  Yep, I just need to find a buyer and find my next set of IEMs


----------



## mochill

I very good with my bass edition bro


----------



## ericp10

So I've been reading and comparing reviews on the ath-AD900x and the ath-A900x. I decided to go with the A900x mainly because I don't think the AD900x will have enough bass for me, and I've reading that the A900x has a decent and wide enough soundstage for a closed back. We will see, and hopefully this will be my last "headphone" in a long while. I'm not crazy about headphones, and I never listen to my M-50. I do enjoy my S500 and FA-011. And the Creative Live (but I rarely pull it out. Most of my time will be spent with earphones, but I wanted a big clear sounding headphone for occasional movie watching and to not have something stuck inside of my ears all the time. I'm reading that A900x is about on par with the AD900x in clarity. And I found them new in the USA for a fantastic price. I should see it next week. I'll let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I've been reading and comparing reviews on the ath-AD900x and the ath-A900x. I decided to go with the A900x mainly because I don't think the AD900x will have enough bass for me, and I've reading that the A900x has a decent and wide enough soundstage for a closed back. We will see, and hopefully this will be my last "headphone" in a long while. I'm not crazy about headphones, and I never listen to my M-50. I do enjoy my S500 and FA-011. And the Creative Live (but I rarely pull it out. Most of my time will be spent with earphones, but I wanted a big clear sounding headphone for occasional movie watching and to not have something stuck inside of my ears all the time. I'm reading that A900x is about on par with the AD900x in clarity. And I found them new in the USA for a fantastic price. I should see it next week. I'll let you know how it works out for me.


 
   
  Cool! You should also get the ad900x's to compare, and then sell them to sfwalcer if you don't like 'em lol.
   
  I consider myself almost to be a bass-head, simply because I really love the bass in my s500's, and also I love the bass of my bassier iem's (ie mh1c's (boomy at times), mt300's (troll on sf!) and my gr07be's (beautiful bass)). Having said that, I really don't find the bass to be lacking at all with the ad900x's - especially when paired up with the E12 v1 and it's subtle sub-bass boost. I think the main reason is because the sound is so beautiful and balanced across the entire spectrum that I am not sure that I would want it changed at all. Also, I can crank it up loud if I want without any area sounding abusive or fatiguing. Just lovely.
   
  Having said that, occasionally I want to get my bass-on, and I am being persuaded that the WS99's are just a bit awesome. It is hard for me not to imagine that the ad900x and ws99 wouldn't be the perfect pair.
   
  But enough about me and back to your ad900s... I hope you like them, and I am really looking forward to your impressions


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> *Cool! You should also get the ad900x's to compare, and then sell them to sfwalcer if you don't like 'em lol.*
> 
> I consider myself almost to be a bass-head, simply because I really love the bass in my s500's, and also I love the bass of my bassier iem's (ie mh1c's (boomy at times), mt300's (troll on sf!) and my gr07be's (beautiful bass)). Having said that, I really don't find the bass to be lacking at all with the ad900x's - especially when paired up with the E12 v1 and it's subtle sub-bass boost. I think the main reason is because the sound is so beautiful and balanced across the entire spectrum that I am not sure that I would want it changed at all. Also, I can crank it up loud if I want without any area sounding abusive or fatiguing. Just lovely.
> 
> ...


 
  ^ You know WAYNE i am starting to like your way of thinking more and more, it's literally like we share one mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (crazy ricky boi is gonna latch onto this like he have just discovered the holy grail)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> If you do have the ckn70s, how bad does the ckn70 fall behind?


 
  It's a different sound all together.  The 40's just sound right immediately.  Good bass, midrange and treble.  Good balance and no spectrum lacks.  Bass even sounds emphasized at times but not like the 70's.  So far the 40's are a better product all around mainly because the treble of the 70's is still too peaky.  I have 120+ hours now and it's still too much.  Besides that, it's a wonderful sound that's very addicting.  I am going with ghost's suggestion and will not give up until 300 hours of burn.


----------



## kahaluu

At 150 hours the highs were still peaky. 300 hours of burn in definitely tamed them down.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> At 150 hours the highs were still peaky. 300 hours of burn in definitely tamed them down.


 
  Ok, cool.  I'll keep at it and report back.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> At 150 hours the highs were still peaky. 300 hours of burn in definitely tamed them down.


 
   
  If it works out, that would be fantastic and I won't doubt the results.  I can't wait for my 70s to arrive, but the idea that it would somehow 150 hours wouldn't be enough, but 300 would seems like a piece of wishful thinking that my brain just can't accept as reality; hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## sfwalcer

HOLY CRAP!!! These FXZ200s are FINALLY kicking up some serious dust!!! Just received my e17 and hooked them up to my lamo ipod classic, the sounds is nuts yo'.

   
   
  Set it to jazz EQ on ipod on max volume, with 40 aux volume/ and everything at zero setting on the amp. The sound is so much more energetic, much MUCH more sparkle to the highs and soundstage is HUGE!!! 

   
  You're absolutely correct Mr. Spacey it's cuz of my weak @ss sauce!!! Hail that gud sauce.


----------



## MrEleventy

Welcome to the world of amps! Sorry about your wallet... again!


----------



## MrEleventy

My hobby just kicked into another gear with tube rolling....


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Welcome to the world of amps! Sorry about your wallet... again!


 

 haha, good thing i traded for these. Pheeeew.  But i can see how this lil' amp is the gateway to possible audio nirvana or audio purgatory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: hey man keep us updated on that lil' tube amp of yours, bet they are also kicking up some serious sonic dust huh??? How they compare to your portable amp, etc. Or they just don't compare at all??? LoL
   
  edit2: Let dem gud times roll!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice, sf, I always wanted to try a E17 myself.. FXZ200 is killer on some power for certain. Reason why I will never sell mines.
   
  A little update. The MX2 has been used since I plugged it into my laptop. It now has over 100 hours.. Using my AD900X. The sound is amazing.
   
  Very smooth clean open sound.. I have to say this is quite the surprise. I was sounding good before but not quite like I am hearing it now..
   
  Burn in of the MX2 is definitely required. Amazing deal. Now it moves past the Fire Phoenix.  There are things I love about my FP but this definitely has a higher end sound..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice, sf, I always wanted to try a E17 myself.. FXZ200 is killer on some power for certain. Reason why I will never sell mines.
> 
> A little update. The MX2 has been used since I plugged it into my laptop. It now has over 100 hours.. Using my AD900X. The sound is amazing.
> 
> ...


 

 How they compare to your Meridian Explorer would be a more interesting comparison. Man lovin' your Doc. Evil avatar by the way. Might have to go Austin Powers on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Is it normal i find myself laughing and smiling hysterically like a fool now listening to my amp and 200s??? Only my modded set of S500s has done this to me, man i think i am losing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: how is the bass end on those MX2 Ds??? And is the Meridian Explorer of similar sound siggy or is a completely different animal when compared to the MX2s. haha The FP looks like it's still the champ for a budget audiophile setup, nice.  Oh yeah completely forgot about that Blue Ocean Tube Amp of yours, haven't seen you talking about them much of late??? How they stack up would also be really interesting as well. Thanks Ds for the updates man, keep them coming.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man. WS99 sounds freak sauce with the MX2. Gonna try out my FXZ200..
   
  Ya this is amazing. Everything I have thrown on the MX2 sounds too good.. I haven't heard this for a solid 48 hours and I have to say. This could overtake the ME in sound..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh man. WS99 sounds freak sauce with the MX2. Gonna try out my FXZ200..
> 
> Ya this is amazing. Everything I have thrown on the MX2 sounds too good.. I haven't heard this for a solid 48 hours and I have to say. *This could overtake the ME in sound..*


 
  ^


----------



## Gee Simpson

So guys, if you had to put a price on them, how much would you say the CKN70's are worth?
   
  I received a letter today notifying me that I was able to go and pay customs to release them and the amount they hit me with was £24 ($36). So £45 ($67) plus shipping and customs ended up being around £85 ($128).
   
  Worth it or not?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> So guys, if you had to put a price on them, how much would you say the CKN70's are worth?
> 
> I received a letter today notifying me that I was able to go and pay customs to release them and the amount they hit me with was £24 ($36). So £45 ($67) plus shipping and customs ended up being around £85 ($128).
> 
> Worth it or not?


 
   
  You don't have a choice, do you? I mean, even if you refuse to pick them up, you can't get back the initial purchase amount, can you?
   
  Either way... sorry to hear about that. Bummer.


----------



## Dsnuts

I payed for my FXD80s which cost me around $135. These was worth that cash. Sucks about customs regardless. You should have had them declare a cheaper price.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You don't have a choice, do you? I mean, even if you refuse to pick them up, you can't get back the initial purchase amount, can you?
> 
> Either way... sorry to hear about that. Bummer.


 

 I'm going to give them a shot of course, I was just wondering if their sound justifies that price for anyone who owns them. I'll be picking them up tomorrow and reluctantly hand over the money for the customs charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT - Ah that's good to hear, Ds. Unfortunately I can't dispute the price with this company (they state that in the letter).


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A little update. The MX2 has been used since I plugged it into my laptop. It now has over 100 hours.. Using my AD900X. The sound is amazing.
> 
> Very smooth clean open sound.. I have to say this is quite the surprise. I was sounding good before but not quite like I am hearing it now..
> 
> Burn in of the MX2 is definitely required. Amazing deal. Now it moves past the Fire Phoenix.  There are things I love about my FP but this definitely has a higher end sound..


 
   
  I believe you are comparing the FP and the MX2 as DAC/amps. As I use the FP solely as a DAC connected to a Little Dot amp. I wonder if you are able to compare only the DAC performance of these two units?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I payed for my FXD80s which cost me around $135. These was worth that cash. Sucks about customs regardless. You should have had them declare a cheaper price.


 
   
  But getting charged that much customs for a $70 item is crazy! I got charge 0$ Canadian customs for my $180 ad900x's. I really don't know why Gee got hit with that fee. Gee, is that typical for Scotland?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> But getting charged that much customs for a $70 item is crazy! I got charge 0$ Canadian customs for my $180 ad900x's. I really don't know why Gee got hit with that fee. Gee, is that typical for Scotland?


 

 I couldn't tell you tbh as that is the first time I have been charged customs. It makes me question whether it is worth it to purchase from Japan again unless it is marked as a gift because I didn't pay any customs for the S500's. It was jp-ken who sold me those, he must mark items down as a gift.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I couldn't tell you tbh as that is the first time I have been charged customs. It makes me question whether it is worth it to purchase from Japan again unless it is marked as a gift because I didn't pay any customs for the S500's. It was jp-ken who sold me those, he must mark items down as a gift.


 
   
  Yeah, you would have to get the original seller to help out with that. Still, being charged $36 customs fees on a $70 item is pretty harsh in my books. You've got good scotch to help out though..


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> My hobby just kicked into another gear with tube rolling....


 

 That is why I stopped listening to my Lyr and bought my Buson Soloist. The Soloist cost more than the Lyr, but actually saved me money, if that makes any sense.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I stopped buying all those expensive and rare tubes that made the Lyr sound so good!


   
  And yes, I am completely satisfied with the Soloist as my main home headphone amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I believe you are comparing the FP and the MX2 as DAC/amps. As I use the FP solely as a DAC connected to a Little Dot amp. I wonder if you are able to compare only the DAC performance of these two units?


 

 The FP and the MX2 in the dac section I don't feel are too different in sound. It is both of their amp section that makes a big difference. I threw in a dual opa LT1028 in the fire phoenix that gives a real nice dimensionality to it. It expands the sound of the CS498.
   
  Seems to me the dac end of the MX2 using the PCM1796 is a newer version of the PCM1794 which is a nice standard DAC chip. . It has a very nice clean sound to it much like the CS4398 chips  I can confirm the DAC in my ME is superior out of all my units. But it is more the OPA2227 and OPA2134 used in the amp portion that acts kinda like the LT1028 does for my FP.. The sound combo is very nicely done.. These guys clearly know their sound using this combo..
   
  If your looking for a nice high end portable DAC. to use with your amp. Look into the HRT microstreamer. Seems to be just as good or better than the ME but cost $100 less.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FP and the MX2 in the dac section I don't feel are too different in sound. It is both of their amp section that makes a big difference. I threw in a dual opa LT1028 in the fire phoenix that gives a real nice dimensionality to it. It expands the sound of the CS498.
> 
> Seems to me the dac end of the MX2 using the PCM1796 is a newer version of the PCM1794 which is a nice standard DAC chip. . It has a very nice clean sound to it much like the CS4398 chips  I can confirm the DAC in my ME is superior out of all my units. But it is more the OPA2227 and OPA2134 used in the amp portion that acts kinda like the LT1028 does for my FP.. The sound combo is very nicely done.. These guys clearly know their sound using this combo..
> 
> If your looking for a nice high end portable DAC. to use with your amp. Look into the HRT microstreamer. Seems to be just as good or better than the ME but cost $100 less.


 
   
  The Burr Brown PCM1796 is used in Denon's top of the line Receiver, and also in my Denon 4010 BDP Blue Ray player, so I can attest to the quality of that in the MX2.  My Denon 4010 BDP has another caveat that really ups the sound, and that is AL24 proccessing.  I have done many A/B tests between a CD playing in the 4010, and my gears from my computer using jRiver Media Center 18, with audiophile settings through my Audio-GD NFB2 DAC, and to my tube headphone amp, and it very very close in the sound of both.  So that MX2 is quite a package, because with the USB input data is Asychronous, same as what my Musical Fidelity V-link in the audio path does.
   
  And all that for under $300.....would like to audition the MX2 and compare to my gears, that would be interesting considering how small and portable it is!


----------



## eaglears

Just pulled the trigger on the S500's & CKN70's. Next will be the AD900X. It turned out to be a pain in the ass cuz my card got blocked. I should have called Visa first and let them know. Then I started getting these translated emails from Amazon Japan that read like a dyslexic drunk wrote them and I was trying to figure out what the f%#$ had happened if my order went through or not. Anyways I think it went through.
   
  I can't believe I spent that much on micro drivers which I wasn't even remotely interested in until less than a week ago. After doing a lot of reading here it sounds like there have been major advancements so I'm keen to check it out. I'm sure they'll turn out to be quite handy as they are so portable. Bottom line though I've got my eye on the prize the AD900X. 
   
  Anyways theyre all gonna be the shnizzleslick on me tube dac~
   
  Thanks to those that answered my PM's and helped out~


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yeah, you would have to get the original seller to help out with that. Still, being charged $36 customs fees on a $70 item is pretty harsh in my books. You've got good scotch to help out though..


 

 Yeah, I guess so


----------



## kahaluu

$36 customs fee is just ridiculous. I really feel for you man.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ I know man, damn that sucks. Sorry to hear you have to pay custom fees for these CKN70s Gee. Maybe you can try to argue with them that a $36 fee for an $70 iem is just too outrages and see if they will let you off with paying less or might give you one time exception. It doesn't hurt to ask, and try to argue your case, but just be nice and firm about it.
   
  What happens if you refuse pick up/ delivery and tell them to send it back to the seller, will there be fees involved??? If this is the case it's good to inform the seller of the situation as well. But it's up to you Gee and i have not idea how they do things in Scotland so................... take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool! You should also get the ad900x's to compare, and then sell them to sfwalcer if you don't like 'em lol.
> 
> I consider myself almost to be a bass-head, simply because I really love the bass in my s500's, and also I love the bass of my bassier iem's (ie mh1c's (boomy at times), mt300's (troll on sf!) and my gr07be's (beautiful bass)). Having said that, I really don't find the bass to be lacking at all with the ad900x's - especially when paired up with the E12 v1 and it's subtle sub-bass boost. I think the main reason is because the sound is so beautiful and balanced across the entire spectrum that I am not sure that I would want it changed at all. Also, I can crank it up loud if I want without any area sounding abusive or fatiguing. Just lovely.
> 
> ...


 
   
  For me, they are.
   
  I got the AD900X after an exchange of pm with the nutman and subsequently after reading his impressions of the ES700 and WS99, decided on the WS99 for portable use.
  I'll hold out on the ES700 until maybe when they release an ES900  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





eaglears said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the S500's & CKN70's. Next will be the AD900X. It turned out to be a pain in the ass cuz my card got blocked. I should have called Visa first and let them know. Then I started getting these translated emails from Amazon Japan that read like a dyslexic drunk wrote them and I was trying to figure out what the f%#$ had happened if my order went through or not. Anyways I think it went through.
> 
> I can't believe I spent that much on micro drivers which I wasn't even remotely interested in until less than a week ago. After doing a lot of reading here it sounds like there have been major advancements so I'm keen to check it out. I'm sure they'll turn out to be quite handy as they are so portable. Bottom line though I've got my eye on the prize the AD900X.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looking forward to your impression on them both out of box and with 300hrs of burn (i.e: 2 weeks later)


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The FP and the MX2 in the dac section I don't feel are too different in sound. It is both of their amp section that makes a big difference. I threw in a dual opa LT1028 in the fire phoenix that gives a real nice dimensionality to it. It expands the sound of the CS498.
> 
> Seems to me the dac end of the MX2 using the PCM1796 is a newer version of the PCM1794 which is a nice standard DAC chip. . It has a very nice clean sound to it much like the CS4398 chips  I can confirm the DAC in my ME is superior out of all my units. But it is more the OPA2227 and OPA2134 used in the amp portion that acts kinda like the LT1028 does for my FP.. The sound combo is very nicely done.. These guys clearly know their sound using this combo..
> 
> If your looking for a nice high end portable DAC. to use with your amp. Look into the HRT microstreamer. Seems to be just as good or better than the ME but cost $100 less.


 
   
  Thanks for giving me your impressions. I am really quite satisfied with the FP's DAC for now. So for the time being I will enjoy my FP until something else comes alone that is significantly better for a bargain price. And I am sure I will read about here on Discovery first!


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if you tried throwing a new op amp in your FP but if you see a dual OPA LT1028. on ebay. They cost around $16 shipped but throws the FP into a complete different category in sound. I think my MX2 is overall superior in sound to the FP but I will not get rid of my FP for nothing. It blew my mind just how good that unit sounded when I changed out the Op amps.. Those dual Opa LT1028 sold out really quick online for a reason but there is a dual op amp adapter you can buy and 2 separate LT1028 chips that will yield the same sound.
   
  You won't need to hook it up with any other amp once you try this.. For the increase in fidelity I think it is worth doing for certain as you know the stock opa on there is just average at best.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/mod-1x-LT1028CS-Dual-SOIC-to-Mono-Op-amp-up-NE5532-/350485600550?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519a91d926  This.


----------



## zaim

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> After some time with Sony XB90EX, I'd like to share my thoughts on them.
> 
> Build Quality
> Build quality is very good. housings seem solid and are made from aluminium and ABS plastic (which is supposed to refine the sound). housings have pretty good and flexible strain reliefs, but they could be a little longer and more flexible. They are adequate imho and should be able to withstand daily abuse with ease - design of the reliefs is pretty good and they don't create any "hot spots" in the wire, in other words - they work as they should  also, they are finished beautifully and just scream classy  that's a definite plus to me.
> ...


 
   
  Great review, I'm thinking of buying these as I'm disappointed with the Bass on the XBA4, would you recommend these? in terms of sound quality do you think it'll be a big downgrade from the xba 4?

 Cheers.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Don't know if you tried throwing a new op amp in your FP but if you see a dual OPA LT1028. on ebay.


 
   
  Thanks for the suggestion, but I like my Little Dot way too much to go back to an SS amp... But thanks again!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Great review, I'm thinking of buying these as I'm disappointed with the Bass on the XBA4, would you recommend these? in terms of sound quality do you think it'll be a big downgrade from the xba 4?
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  first of all, I don't own the xba4, so I can't give you a definite answer, but my guess would be that xb90ex won't be a big downgrade from those. maybe some detail will be lost and instruments won't be that well separated, but I think you will like these for what they are - relaxed, smooth sound with lots of presence and energy where needed, big soundstage and presentation, excellent timbre and realism of acoustic instruments and vocals. base is big but it doesn't muddy up the sound and stays away from the mids. if it sounds overwhelming to you, you can always equalize it to your preference...
   
  I highly recommend them, after owning these for a while now, they didn't become boring (as many others do) to my ears...


----------



## zaim

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> first of all, I don't own the xba4, so I can't give you a definite answer, but my guess would be that xb90ex won't be a big downgrade from those. maybe some detail will be lost and instruments won't be that well separated, but I think you will like these for what they are - relaxed, smooth sound with lots of presence and energy where needed, big soundstage and presentation, excellent timbre and realism of acoustic instruments and vocals. base is big but it doesn't muddy up the sound and stays away from the mids. if it sounds overwhelming to you, you can always equalize it to your preference...
> 
> I highly recommend them, after owning these for a while now, they didn't become boring (as many others do) to my ears...


 
   
  Hi, Thanks for your reply, I currently have the XB41's and the bass on those is really good so I have high hopes for the XB90's. Real Shame the XBA 4's aren't what I thought they would be, considering it has a woofer and a super woofer.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply, I currently have the XB41's and the bass on those is really good so I have high hopes for the XB90's. Real Shame the XBA 4's aren't what I thought they would be, considering it has a woofer and a super woofer.


 

 armature's aren't as capable as dynamics when it comes to reproducing large amounts of bass, so even if it had one more superwoofer, it would never comeclose to xb90ex in terms of bass quantity...


----------



## zaim

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> armature's aren't as capable as dynamics when it comes to reproducing large amounts of bass, so even if it had one more superwoofer, it would never comeclose to xb90ex in terms of bass quantity...


 
  Ah right, I wasn't aware that was the case. Other than the Bass they are excellent, I kept them on for a while and thought na i'll sacrifice the bass since the sound quality is a lot better, went back to my XB41's and thought damn, the bass is just so much better I'm happy to lose some of the clarity for it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Ah right, I wasn't aware that was the case. Other than the Bass they are excellent, I kept them on for a while and thought na i'll sacrifice the bass since the sound quality is a lot better, went back to my XB41's and thought damn, the bass is just so much better I'm happy to lose some of the clarity for it.


 

 all I can say that you'll be even happier with the xb90ex


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> $36 customs fee is just ridiculous. I really feel for you man.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ I know man, damn that sucks. Sorry to hear you have to pay custom fees for these CKN70s Gee. Maybe you can try to argue with them that a $36 fee for an $70 iem is just too outrages and see if they will let you off with paying less or might give you one time exception. It doesn't hurt to ask, and try to argue your case, but just be nice and firm about it.
> 
> What happens if you refuse pick up/ delivery and tell them to send it back to the seller, will there be fees involved??? If this is the case it's good to inform the seller of the situation as well. But it's up to you Gee and i have not idea how they do things in Scotland so................... take my advice with a grain of salt.


 
   
  Yeah I thought the price was a bit much myself but as the letter states, they don't do disputes over pricing etc so I didn't bother arguing my case. I just tested them now before burn in and wow these things sound great. I'm not an expert and can't really describe in that much detail what I'm hearing but I'll try.
   
  When I first put these in my ears I got butterflies in my stomach when the music started playing lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything sounds so clear! Lol, the detail is awesome. Mids on these things are amazing, they are smooth and sweet, very detailed. Highs are nice and sparkly and extend very well, they don't really offend me, I'm not experiencing much sibilance either. I was worried that the bass would be lacking but no, it's definitely there! It reaches all the way down but is only there when called for. When you play a bass emphasized song, it really shines. 
   
  Separation of the frequencies is amazing, each frequency can easily be heard in the mix but it's all balanced, none of them interfere with each other. I would imagine this is similar to what a 3 driver dynamic would sound like! It actually sounds as if each frequency has its own driver lol. Instrument separation is amazing and soundstage is pretty good too. I have to say the best thing about these are the vocals, wow the vocals are awesome sauce! You can really hear the emotion in the artists voice! Overall, these produce such an energetic sound and they are very exciting, everything is in your face but not offensive in any way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, as I said before I bought these, as long as they were on a par with the JVC S500's in the bass quantity department and had a better sound overall, I would be happy. Well I'm pleased to report that the bass for me is actually *better in quantity and quality* than the S500 when the music calls for it. I also reckon these do have the superior overall sound to my ears too so yeah you can consider me pleased with my purchase, the price was worth it in the end despite the shocking customs fee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Let burn in commence!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ So glad to hear you're diggin' them Gee. This calls for a gif of major celebration which suits you. GEE GEE GEE babie babie!!! Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Mackem

Man, I LOVE the sound on my CKN70s but the J cord..If they had a Y-Cord I'd stop my search for IEMs pretty much. Is there anywhere in Europe/UK I could get them recabled?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ So glad to hear you're diggin' them Gee. This calls for a gif of major celebration which suits you. GEE GEE GEE babie babie!!! Oldie but a goodie.


 
  That is one good GIF


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hows the bass???


 
   
  Hits like a frozen pretzel to the face.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> That is one good GIF


 
  And that my friend is the power of nine.
   
  Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> Hits like a frozen pretzel to the face.


 
  YUMMMMM frozen pretzel............................................
   

   
  edit: yeppp my CKN70s are coming along nicely, been cooking in the burner for a couple of days now. Slowly but surely opening up.


----------



## Mackem

If anyone knows of anyone/can recable my CKN70s to have a Y-cable and are in the UK/EU, PM me please.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Yeah I thought the price was a bit much myself but as the letter states, they don't do disputes over pricing etc so I didn't bother arguing my case. I just tested them now before burn in and wow these things sound great. I'm not an expert and can't really describe in that much detail what I'm hearing but I'll try.
> 
> When I first put these in my ears I got butterflies in my stomach when the music started playing lol
> 
> ...


 
  I told you it had more bass!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I told you it had more bass!


 

 Yeah, you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm delighted with these tbh


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Yeah, you did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They're awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad they worked out for you fellas. So I have been burning my CKN70s. Since I bought them. lol. I lost track of how many hours that is. It has been hooked up to my MX2..
   
  This is the first time I took them off my MX2 and threw them onto my trusty Z1060..So now I have a touch of warmth to the mids..Kinda like how my CKS1000 sound..The balance on this sound is supreme. The imagery is so nice..The highs have settled in nicely..This sounds better in every way compared to open box.. It sound more coherent now if not just plain fluid..The notes are definitely fuller now too. More textured. A matured version of the CKN70 from open box.
   
  You want to throw your CKN70 into the fluid realm in sound. Get to burn in and keep it burning. Melt them drivers. 
   
  Oh man my mix landed me on this tune. With the CKN70. Check out the percussion detail on this one. Great vocals, Smooth bass notes. Never heard this sound so good.


----------



## kahaluu

300 hours plus of burn in will make the 70's really sing.


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## JiggaD369

Or 0 hours with xba-40.


----------



## mochill

;p


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> ;p


 

 ^ Go get all of the XBA series mochill and show this fool what's up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just messin' with ya'.


----------



## Mackem

Actually, forget the recable business. Looking for something similar in price/sound quality as possible as the CKN70s but with Y-Cord (If anything exists)


----------



## mochill

Sony xb90ex is an option, I modded my by removing the foam filter and after that they have transformed in an xba-3 with better bass  and the terble was hidden because of the foam an speed is now on par with them as well


----------



## Maxx134

Hey I was looking into this 70 and I see also a 77 so I was wondering if anyone knows if there is any difference ..? 
From What I have read they have same size drivers. .


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





maxx134 said:


> Hey I was looking into this 70 and I see also a 77 so I was wondering if anyone knows if there is any difference ..?
> From What I have read they have same size drivers. .


 

 You mean the ATH CKM77 vs. the CKN70??? For one thing, these new CKN70s uses a micro driver with carbon nanotubes, so................


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS77? And a CKN70?  Both completely different. The CKS77 is a second generation solid bass earphone. Similar tuning to your WS99 but not nearly as refined. I would skip those and go directly to the CKS99 because these will cost about the same but is a 3rd generation Solid Bass earphone. New tech involved in the housing using dual air chambers that gets these things even closer to the WS99 in performance. The earphone equivalent to the WS99 is the CKS1000. Flagship model..
   
  The CKN70 is the subject of what we are talking about here. The mids have a similar quality to the ES700 but the highs do exhibit some of the older AT house sound. Which tames with more burn in. Far exceeds its cost in value and sound. I couldn't take them out of my ears last night..
   
  Also on that note. I have discovered that the CKN70 the way it is tuned and their ability does not require amping or more power for them to sound their best. Almost an armature in dynamics these are more suited for listening on your cell phones and daps more than requiring any type of amplification..I have discovered last night that just using my Sony Z1060 and the CKN70 gives me a similar type sound to a well amped headphone in dynamics..Keep it simple with this one for best results me thinks.
   
  I would pass on the CKM77. Those have a very V shape sound frequency. Very much the older AT house sound. They don't touch the mids that are on the CKN70.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CKS77? And a CKN70?  Both completely different. The CKS77 is a second generation solid bass earphone. Similar tuning to your WS99 but not nearly as refined. I would skip those and go directly to the CKS99 because these will cost about the same but is a 3rd generation Solid Bass earphone. New tech involved in the housing using dual air chambers that gets these things even closer to the WS99 in performance. The earphone equivalent to the WS99 is the CKS1000. Flagship model..
> 
> The CKN70 is the subject of what we are talking about here. The mids have a similar quality to the ES700 but the highs do exhibit some of the older AT house sound. Which tames with more burn in. Far exceeds its cost in value and sound. I couldn't take them out of my ears last night..
> 
> ...


 
  Same here, i find it to sound worse when amped. LoL Straight outta my lamo ipods classic/ nano they shine like a mofo. More than enough juice to drive them from these mp3 players. Which for me is another plus for these CKN70s which makes them perfect for portable use. I went out with them clipped and it was crazy windy, but did not hear any microphonics. And they isolate really well when the music is on. These CKN70 is A++ in my book, lovin' the j-cord even the snake like nature of them don't really bug me for some reason, cuz alls you need is a good ol' clip and problem solved.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Sony xb90ex is an option, I modded my by removing the foam filter and after that they have transformed in an xba-3 with better bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  My ws99's are in transit to tenso. For some stupid reason I am trolling around amazon.jp looking at other stuff to spend money on so that I can "save" on the tenso shipping fees. As you know, I have the gr07be's, and I really don't need any other iem's. Yet there I am on amazon.jp anyway. Sigh.
   
  I am intrigued by the xba40's, but they are $180, and even though it might be an awesome price for them, it's too much for me right now (I think).
   
  The xb90's have always intrigued me, and they are only $70, so that intrigues me further. But really, why would I get them when I have the gr07be's? One potential reason I guess is that I seem to like iem's that are not over-ear when using them out in public. So, I could the xb90's for that, and use the gr07be's the rest of the time. How's that for rationalizing?
   
  Anyway, I ramble. Let me know if you have any words of widsom! Thanks.


----------



## MrEleventy

carlsan said:


> That is why I stopped listening to my Lyr and bought my Buson Soloist. The Soloist cost more than the Lyr, but actually saved me money, if that makes any sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...




yeah, I'm discovering that right now. no such thing as a cheap cca or 7308 tube.  at least I only need driver grade amps, t1 is a tubedac so I don't need power tubes. I got a o2 as the amp. 


sfwalcer said:


> haha, good thing i traded for these. Pheeeew.  But i can see how this lil' amp is the gateway to possible audio nirvana or audio purgatory. :veryevil: ..........
> 
> edit: hey man keep us updated on that lil' tube amp of yours, bet they are also kicking up some serious sonic dust huh??? How they compare to your portable amp, etc. Or they just don't compare at all??? LoL
> 
> edit2: Let dem gud times roll!!!




 I'm loving the t1 right now. with the "stock" tube, eh6922, everything has a nice sparkle to it and the soundstage is beautifully immersive. the dt880s already have a nice soundstage and treble and the t1 just adds to that.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Sony xb90ex is an option, I modded my by removing the foam filter and after that they have transformed in an xba-3 with better bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  elaborate please... what did you put there instead of foam? I'm getting reaaaaally curious here :|


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ...
> The xb90's have always intrigued me, and they are only $70, so that intrigues me further. But really, why would I get them when I have the gr07be's? One potential reason I guess is that I seem to like iem's that are not over-ear when using them out in public. So, I could the xb90's for that, and use the gr07be's the rest of the time. How's that for rationalizing?
> 
> Anyway, I ramble. Let me know if you have any words of widsom! Thanks.


 

 I do have to say that those xb90's have a real nice sound to them. Great price/performance ratio with those. Their bass is different from the gr07be, they have a bit more rumble, but are still clear and punchy.  I wouldn't call them neutral but they are fun and a bargain for under $100.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> elaborate please... what did you put there instead of foam? I'm getting reaaaaally curious here :|


 
  x2


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I do have to say that those xb90's have a real nice sound to them. Great price/performance ratio with those. Their bass is different from the gr07be, they have a bit more rumble, but are still clear and punchy.  I wouldn't call them neutral but they are fun and a bargain for under $100.


 
   
  Thanks Carlsan! I'm listening to my gr07be's now and thinking "why am I even considering getting anything else?". It must be this head-fi addiction/affliction that is responsible lol! It might be easier on my psyche though if I get something like the xb90's that are reasonably priced.. as long as they don't suck! And based on your comments, they shouldn't. Thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Why not just get all 3 and call it a day WAYNE..............


----------



## waynes world

Thanks, but I'm going to get none (tonight at least!) and call it a night!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks, but I'm going to get none (tonight at least!) and call it a night!


 

 ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## mochill

I didn't put anything in after removing the foam, just kept it open. Because there is no foam the treble becomes sprakly and much better in detail , mids become more cleaner , mid bass dissappears and sub bass is the only bass there. The sound also becomes more airer and faster in term of resolution .


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I didn't put anything in after removing the foam, just kept it open. Because there is no foam the treble becomes sprakly and much better in detail , mids become more cleaner , mid bass dissappears and sub bass is the only bass there. The sound also becomes more airer and faster in term of resolution .


 
   
   
  yeah, but if something gets to the driver, kaput! some mesh filter should be good imo... I'll try modding mine though, sounds really good...


----------



## Head-Fier

Hi. I forgot I had an account registered on here from a few years back, tried registering again! lol I have a question with regards to the CKM500.  I'm no expert on describing sound, but they sound as near as perfect for me. I really like the sound signature from them - soundstage size (great depth?), bass is nice (albeit a _bit_ muddied with mids), don't mind the forward mids (vocals sound better?), the highs sound nice to me as well.  They are my current favourite headphones.  I guess I like the "coloured" sound they produce.  I also have the MH1C's.  They have a nice signature but seem to be lacking in mids, highs and soundstage depth, although they do sound kind of 3D.  The bass is a_ bit _overblown too.  I think a cross between the two (CKM500 and MH1C) may be my ideal iem. My question is, what would be a nice overall upgrade to the ckm500, bearing in mind what I have said regarding my sound signature preferences, in the $100-$200 range? Thanks


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





head-fier said:


> Hi. I forgot I had an account registered on here from a few years back, tried registering again! lol I have a question with regards to the CKM500.  I'm no expert on describing sound, but they sound as near as perfect for me. I really like the sound signature from them - soundstage size (great depth?), bass is nice (albeit a _bit_ muddied with mids), don't mind the forward mids (vocals sound better?), the highs sound nice to me as well.  They are my current favourite headphones.  I guess I like the "coloured" sound they produce.  I also have the MH1C's.  They have a nice signature but seem to be lacking in mids, highs and soundstage depth, although they do sound kind of 3D.  The bass is a_ bit _overblown too.  I think a cross between the two (CKM500 and MH1C) may be my ideal iem. My question is, what would be a nice overall upgrade to the ckm500, bearing in mind what I have said regarding my sound signature preferences, in the $100-$200 range? Thanks


 
  this? http://www.head-fi.org/t/641571/the-new-ath-cks1000


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





head-fier said:


> Hi. I forgot I had an account registered on here from a few years back, tried registering again! lol I have a question with regards to the CKM500.  I'm no expert on describing sound, but they sound as near as perfect for me. I really like the sound signature from them - soundstage size (great depth?), bass is nice (albeit a _bit_ muddied with mids), don't mind the forward mids (vocals sound better?), the highs sound nice to me as well.  They are my current favourite headphones.  I guess I like the "coloured" sound they produce.  I also have the MH1C's.  They have a nice signature but seem to be lacking in mids, highs and soundstage depth, although they do sound kind of 3D.  The bass is a_ bit _overblown too.  I think a cross between the two (CKM500 and MH1C) may be my ideal iem. My question is, what would be a nice overall upgrade to the ckm500, bearing in mind what I have said regarding my sound signature preferences, in the $100-$200 range? Thanks


 
  Sony XB90EX?


----------



## mochill

X2 for sony XB90EX


----------



## bjaardker

Wow, Tenso is fast. My ws99s are already here stateside and through customs. Now I'm just waiting for them to make the last leg of the journey.
   
  Totally worth every penny.

 EDIT: THEY'RE HERE.. OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Head-Fier

Thanks. I had seen the cks1000 thread, also heard of the xb90ex.  I know the fxz200 isn't far off from the price of cks1000.  How do the 3 compare?  Don't mind spending extra for better quality.  I read on here somewhere that Cdjapan mark products as gifts, so no import duties through them?  As opposed to the amazon.jp and tenso shipping service, which gets hit with duties.


----------



## zaim

Ordered the MDR-XB90EX yesterday from AccessoryJack, Cost £86 Including Express shipping, looks like it'll be here tomorrow 
   
  Anything I should look out for in terms of checking if its real/fake ? should it be Made in China/Japan etc.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Ordered the MDR-XB90EX yesterday from AccessoryJack, Cost £86 Including Express shipping, looks like it'll be here tomorrow
> 
> Anything I should look out for in terms of checking if its real/fake ? should it be Made in China/Japan etc.


 

 they are made in china. generally, if it doesn't feel like you can successfully hang yourself with them, then they might be fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they come with lots oh sony hybrid and noise isolating (ones with foam under the flanges) tips and a weird cable clip and a case.
   
  You don't have to worry though - AJ are reputable dealers, running a risk of getting a fake from them is almost nonexistent...
   
   
  oh and burn them in with noises and frequency swipes at very high volumes. they do break in...


----------



## mochill

I say burn them in with heavy bass music on full blast for 300hr at least.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Ordered the MDR-XB90EX yesterday from AccessoryJack, Cost £86 Including Express shipping, looks like it'll be here tomorrow
> 
> Anything I should look out for in terms of checking if its real/fake ? should it be Made in China/Japan etc.


 

 AccessoryJack doesn't sell fakes. They are very reliable, I've bought from them several times.
  They value their reputation, or they would loose business. They are no Ebay.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I was doing some shopping today and discovered thrift shops have music CDs that are in mint condition which cost me a dollar a piece. Found 7 great CDs today. Never would I have thought good music can be found at the local thrift stores.


----------



## MrEleventy

my goodwill carry cassettes only.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO the 99 cent stores near me only carry Mexican music/ movies. T_T


----------



## JiggaD369

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO the 99 cent stores near me only carry Mexican music/ movies. T_T


 
   
  You should venture out of the ghetto. LMAO


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I was doing some shopping today and discovered thrift shops have music CDs that are in mint condition which cost me a dollar a piece. Found 7 great CDs today. Never would I have thought good music can be found at the local thrift stores.


 
   
  I've been hitting up on a local Library that has CD's for $1 a pop. I've found Blue Note label jazz cd's, as well as many other rare or hard to find jazz cd's, plus some rare rock, alternative, and other CD's. I've spent easily over fifty in that Library in the last three or four weeks. They keep changing their selections as people donate stuff they don't want.
  If your library does a books sale, chances are they also sell CD's.
   
  On the other hand, I've stopped buying books because I have no room to store them all! That and the Headphone boxes that are piling up


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I've been hitting up on a local Library that has CD's for $1 a pop. I've found Blue Note label jazz cd's, as well as many other rare or hard to find jazz cd's, plus some rare rock, alternative, and other CD's. I've spent easily over fifty in that Library in the last three or four weeks. They keep changing their selections as people donate stuff they don't want.
> If your library does a books sale, chances are they also sell CD's.


 
   
  Great idea! I'll have to check the 'ol library out.
   
  Quote: 





> On the other hand, I've stopped buying books because I have no room to store them all! That and the Headphone boxes that are piling up


 
   
  Lots of room in your kindle or tablet! I just recently got a tablet and have been reading ebooks on it. At first I didn't think that I would like reading books on it, but it's pretty slick. And I more often than not have my tablet with me, which means that more often than not have my book with me too


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> You should venture out of the ghetto. LMAO


 
  ^ ¡_Si Señor_ !
   
like i said befo' you can get the chinaman outta da' ghetto but not da' ghetto otta the chinaman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I've been hitting up on a local Library that has CD's for $1 a pop. I've found Blue Note label jazz cd's, as well as many other rare or hard to find jazz cd's, plus some rare rock, alternative, and other CD's. I've spent easily over fifty in that Library in the last three or four weeks. They keep changing their selections as people donate stuff they don't want.
> If your library does a books sale, chances are they also sell CD's.
> 
> On the other hand,* I've stopped buying books because I have no room to store them all*! That and the Headphone boxes that are piling up


 
  BOOK WORM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Great idea! I'll have to check the 'ol library out.
> 
> 
> Lots of room in your kindle or tablet! I just recently got a tablet and have been reading ebooks on it. At first I didn't think that I would like reading books on it, but it's pretty slick. And I more often than not have my tablet with me, which means that more often than not have my book with me too


 
   
  Oh WAYNE you're just so hip, how can i ever keep up. You lovely hipster you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And how's the re-cabling on my MH1Cs coming along???


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Great idea! I'll have to check the 'ol library out.
> 
> 
> Lots of room in your kindle or tablet! I just recently got a tablet and have been reading ebooks on it. At first I didn't think that I would like reading books on it, but it's pretty slick. And I more often than not have my tablet with me, which means that more often than not have my book with me too


 

 Yeah, I've gone the Kindle route as well.
   
  Going back to topic, and I can listen to music on it, with headphones!


----------



## Ivabign

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Yeah, I've gone the Kindle route as well.
> 
> Going back to topic, and I can listen to music on it, with headphones!


 
  I just won a Kindle Fire HD and read it has a Wolfson audio chip or something or other - does anyone know if this is a superior way to listen to tunes?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Actually, forget the recable business. Looking for something similar in price/sound quality as possible as the CKN70s but with Y-Cord (If anything exists)


 
   
  So I've received my GR07 bass + GR06 bundle last sat and been burning them in since.
   
  First thing I've noticed is that these GR07 don't need much burning in, I can't hear much changes after 30+ hrs on the burner.
   
  The GR07 and CKN70 are VERY close !   ...GR07 has got slightly more details and slightly clearer across the spectrum, a very analytical sound to my ears.
  CKN70 has got a slightly warmer mids compared to the GR07 which makes them more fun to listen to, treble on both are outstanding but the GR07 renders the high notes a little clearer, bass on both are on a very similar level.
   
  Overall I would rate the GR07 Bass iem - as a side grade to the CKN70 with a very slight edge to the GR07.
   
  Cords wise, GR07 Bass wins hands down !  ...in fact, they got one of the best if not the best cord of any iems I've come across !
   
  Fit and comfort wise, the CKN70 is a little better with it's satelite ring to brace the iem against the ear, I found it a bit of a hassle putting the GR07 into my ears as it is akin to holding a square block with an earbud sticking out one side a cord the other and aligning it to my ear canals.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





jiggad369 said:


> You should venture out of the ghetto. LMAO


 
   
  No way !    ...he'll get lost and not be able to find his way home !!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> So I've received my GR07 bass + GR06 bundle last sat and been burning them in since.
> 
> First thing I've noticed is that these GR07 don't need much burning in, I can't hear much changes after 30+ hrs on the burner.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey ghost nice impressions, how does the GR07 Bass Editions compare to the FXZ200s???
   
  WoW it is kinda interesting that you place them next to the CKN70s instead of the FXZ200 tbh.
   
  O.O
    0
   
  That came out of nowhere haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

ghostfit said:


> So I've received my GR07 bass + GR06 bundle last sat and been burning them in since.
> 
> First thing I've noticed is that these GR07 don't need much burning in, I can't hear much changes after 30+ hrs on the burner.




You do know Vsonic themselves recommend 200 - 300 hours burn in for GR07? they actually have a label on their new packaging recommending so many hours break in time. From my past experience you won't hear any changes up until around 150 hours, there were times I thought I was wasting my time. be patent and keep burning them in, I am not even that much of a believer for IEM in general do burn in, but the bio cellulose drivers on GR07 have hundreds of layers, they need some long maintenance plan to sound their best. Take them up to 150 hours manually at least.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My ws99's are in transit to tenso. For some stupid reason I am trolling around amazon.jp looking at other stuff to spend money on so that I can "save" on the tenso shipping fees. As you know, I have the gr07be's, and I really don't need any other iem's. Yet there I am on amazon.jp anyway. Sigh.
> 
> I am intrigued by the xba40's, but they are $180, and even though it might be an awesome price for them, it's too much for me right now (I think).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Bro, I guess the both of us can retire blissfully from Head'fi now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  AD900X for audio nirvana at home, WS99 for outdoors.
  gr07be for clarity, xb90ex for bass rumbles...
   
  ...and no trolling from sfw, since he's lost and can't reach his computer at home.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
  Wishful thinking,   ...I know ! I know !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> No way !    ...he'll get lost and not be able to find his way home !!!


 

 C'mon ghost that was a weak effort meng, didn't masa' troll teach you nothin'???

   
  I expect more from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BRING IT!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Bro, I guess the both of us can retire blissfully from Head'fi now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ Getting a bit better.....................

   
  Nah WAYNE loves to get trolled too much to leave sf, i got that stockholm syndrome on lockdown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Don't take him away from me ghost.


----------



## sacrifice13

How much of an upgrade are the CKN-70's over the CKM500's?


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> You do know Vsonic themselves recommend 200 - 300 hours burn in for GR07? they actually have a label on their new packaging recommending so many hours break in time. From my past experience you won't hear any changes up until around 150 hours, there were times I thought I was wasting my time. be patent and keep burning them in, I am not even that much of a believer for IEM in general do burn in, but the bio cellulose drivers on GR07 have hundreds of layers, they need some long maintenance plan to sound their best. Take them up to 150 hours manually at least.


 
   
  Yeah, I was following the gr07 thread before taking the plunge but I was surprised by how little changes were taking place initially as compared to carbon nanotube phones and even some non CNT phones.
   
  I'll take your advise and keep them on the burn, if they do improve any further they'll pull ahead of the CKN70. SQ wise, the both of them are on par as it is now.
  Will report back a week from now when they reach 250 hrs.
   
  btw, the gr06 for the current price are quite good !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sacrifice13 said:


> How much of an upgrade are the CKN-70's over the CKM500's?


 
   
  A steak dinner over a club sandwich ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Why are you ignoring my legit questions ghost, i ain't the invisible one here, you da' ghost meng.
   

   
  What a pesky ghost sheeeeesh. <3s


----------



## Zelda

posted this on the deals thread, 
   
  the sony mh1c for $19 here, if anyone  wants to give it a try
  http://www.waywal.com/sony-mh1c-hands-free-headsets-for-sony-smartphone.html


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





zelda said:


> posted this on the deals thread,
> 
> the sony mh1c for $19 here, if anyone  wants to give it a try
> http://www.waywal.com/sony-mh1c-hands-free-headsets-for-sony-smartphone.html


 
  just ordered an extra pair for myself to compare to my custom MH1C


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





seekky said:


> just ordered an extra pair for myself to compare to my custom MH1C


 
  let me/us know if you get it. i want to get a pair myself


----------



## zaim

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> they are made in china. generally, if it doesn't feel like you can successfully hang yourself with them, then they might be fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> I say burn them in with heavy bass music on full blast for 300hr at least.


 
   

 Cheers, looks like they won't arrive today, its been at Manchester Customs since 7am this morning. 
   
  300hours ? isn't that a lot? after burn in what's different? sound quality, bass ?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





zelda said:


> let me/us know if you get it. i want to get a pair myself


 
  No problem.


----------



## mochill

After 300hr you get better control, resolution, soundstage.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> After 300hr you get better control, resolution, soundstage.


 
   
  Mochill - use the quote feature lol! The above is in relation to the xb90's, correct?


----------



## cute

Guys, I just got a pair of Hifiman HE-400 velour pads in the mail today......$16 shipped, you gotta try these on the Somic's! The soundstage has really expanded, and the sound has balanced out perfectly neutral. I can not believe what a beautiful sound I am getting, but consider I also modded wire/cable. The velour pads fit around ear, are much cooler and more comfortable than the 840 pads, HM5 pads, M50 pads, and stock pads. I'm hooked.....bought these for the MH463's that I have on order, but I will surely be ordering a couple more pair of the velours. The fit a little loose, but they stay on. I have some O rings I am going to try later to see if they will fit a little more secure. Can't believe I am getting bigger soundstage, better imaging, and more detail......thought I maxxed out on that with the HM5 and 840 pads. Definately more details in the highs, and better layering all round, bass slightly tighter good quality and quantity!


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





zelda said:


> posted this on the deals thread,
> 
> the sony mh1c for $19 here, if anyone  wants to give it a try
> http://www.waywal.com/sony-mh1c-hands-free-headsets-for-sony-smartphone.html


 
  Ordered it from there in begin januari and still haven't received anything. Made a claim on paypal a 2 week back and got my money back.
   
  So don't buy from them!!


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> Ordered it from there in begin januari and still haven't received anything. Made a claim on paypal a 2 week back and got my money back.
> 
> So don't buy from them!!


 
  crap. i should cancel the order now.


----------



## mochill

Yes I'm talking about the xb90


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> Ordered it from there in begin januari and still haven't received anything. Made a claim on paypal a 2 week back and got my money back.
> 
> So don't buy from them!!


 
  did he provide a tracking number? he said he would and i was about to order a pair


----------



## hapasam

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Came across this IEM/headphones magazine. Written by a prestigious Japanese award organization called the VGP. The XB90EX seem very solid, they are ranked above the TDK IE800. I'm not sure if everything is ranked by sound quality or item value, though. Also note they split everything up into price ranges first, so there's no telling whether something in one bracket beats something in another bracket.


 
  That VGP magazine is definitely great. If you want I can translate the ratings from the magazine for you guys.


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





zelda said:


> did he provide a tracking number? he said he would and i was about to order a pair


 
  No I didn't get any tracking number.
   
  Where you able to contact them? I tried a lot but they never replied, not even on the paypal claim.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Bro, I guess the both of us can retire blissfully from Head'fi now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Close... I figured that adding the xb90ex's to my ws99 tenso shipment (which just left Tokyo btw!) would have pushed the total value into "Canadian customs will want to bend me over" territory, so I took a chill pill and backed off on them _for now_. I did though order a C&C BH amp to try out alongside my E12... it's 80 hour battery life intrigues me and could come in very handy for me. I'll be very surprised if it sounds better with the ad900x's than the E12 does, but we will see!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Close... I figured that adding the xb90ex's to my ws99 tenso shipment (which just left Tokyo btw!) would have pushed the total value into "Canadian customs will want to bend me over" territory, so I took a chill pill and backed off on them _for now_. I did though order a C&C BH amp to try out alongside my E12... it's 80 hour battery life intrigues me and could come in very handy for me. I'll be very surprised if it sounds better with the ad900x's than the E12 does, but we will see!


 
  oh, that's something i'm looking fwd to, E12 vs C&C BH


----------



## nihontoman

I just did the "filter mod" suggested by mochill on xb90ex. well, I got what he promised - highs are sparklier and I like it. the sound became a little bit more detailed,  and it still has excellent natural timbre (I was afraid I'd lose it). also It became airy. oh, and as a safety measure, I used woman pantyhose stretched over the bore held by pure tension from the tip stems as a filter to protect these babies.
   
  thanks mochill


----------



## mochill

No problem hope you enjoy them more , I gave great ears for sound so I know what I'm talking about


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Guys, I just got a pair of Hifiman HE-400 velour pads in the mail today......$16 shipped, you gotta try these on the Somic's! The soundstage has really expanded, and the sound has balanced out perfectly neutral. I can not believe what a beautiful sound I am getting, but consider I also modded wire/cable. The velour pads fit around ear, are much cooler and more comfortable than the 840 pads, HM5 pads, M50 pads, and stock pads. I'm hooked.....bought these for the MH463's that I have on order, but I will surely be ordering a couple more pair of the velours. The fit a little loose, but they stay on. I have some O rings I am going to try later to see if they will fit a little more secure. Can't believe I am getting bigger soundstage, better imaging, and more detail......thought I maxxed out on that with the HM5 and 840 pads. Definately more details in the highs, and better layering all round, bass slightly tighter good quality and quantity!


 

 Cute my man, these somics has longgggggggg passed their heyday. They are so last month and you know how fast this Discovery thread goes. They have had their day in the limelight and they are what they are, budget-fi stuff that is good at the $50ish level, but there are much better sounding gear at the $100 level these days. It's time to let go of them and move on, cuz even cash might have already done so since he haven't been talking about them for some time now.
   
  It's great that you are able to mod them to your liking and thanks for sharing, not sure about others but i am no longer interested in them. Sorry to be so blunt but that's how i feel anyways.............................


----------



## drkp80

Quote: 





cute said:


> Guys, I just got a pair of Hifiman HE-400 velour pads in the mail today......$16 shipped, you gotta try these on the Somic's! The soundstage has really expanded, and the sound has balanced out perfectly neutral. I can not believe what a beautiful sound I am getting, but consider I also modded wire/cable. The velour pads fit around ear, are much cooler and more comfortable than the 840 pads, HM5 pads, M50 pads, and stock pads. I'm hooked.....bought these for the MH463's that I have on order, but I will surely be ordering a couple more pair of the velours. The fit a little loose, but they stay on. I have some O rings I am going to try later to see if they will fit a little more secure. Can't believe I am getting bigger soundstage, better imaging, and more detail......thought I maxxed out on that with the HM5 and 840 pads. Definately more details in the highs, and better layering all round, bass slightly tighter good quality and quantity!


 
  Thanks for the info cute. I use my Somics daily and they're great for watching movies too.
  The Shure pads get pretty hot after a while so I'll try these.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cute my man, these somics has longgggggggg passed their heyday. They are so last month and you know how fast this Discovery thread goes. They have had their day in the limelight and they are what they are, budget-fi stuff that is good at the $50ish level, but there are much better sounding gear at the $100 level these days. It's time to let go of them and move on, cuz even cash might have already done so since he haven't been talking about them for some time now.
> 
> It's great that you are able to mod them to your liking and thanks for sharing, not sure about others but i am no longer interested in them. Sorry to be so blunt but that's how i feel anyways.............................


 
   
  When will you learn sf.........it takes a good cable!  Mine sound very close to my HD600 and HD580 with the Cardas Litz wire I use to mod.  With the Hifiman pads they are that much better.  No budget hifi for me....and the base headphones are crap without my mod, I would have sold them weeks ago without the mods.  The wire upgrade is a $100, so see they are no longer budget, but up there with $200 - $300 phones, but a half the price.  I can do way more for the sound with wire than you do with your cotton and q-tips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now, quit bashing what you have not heard!  If I haven't given up on them they are still in my "limelight", besides, I don't see where you have or had the EFi82 MT, just the old model MH463, my friend!  I said they were better than the AD900X for me, when I had those, and that was before my latest improvements.  The AD900X around the $200 mark just don't compare with their thin, unnatural sound!


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> Now, quit bashing what you have not heard!  If I haven't given up on them they are still in my "limelight", besides, I don't see where you have or had the EFi82 MT, just the old model MH463, my friend!  I said they were better than the AD900X for me, when I had those, and that was before my latest improvements.  *The AD900X around the $200 mark just don't compare with their thin, unnatural sound!*


 
   
  They grow some pretty good ganja there in Minnesota methinks!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They grow some pretty good ganja there in Minnesota methinks!


 
   
  Sf responding as his other self!


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





hapasam said:


> That VGP magazine is definitely great. If you want I can translate the ratings from the magazine for you guys.


 
   
  Yes please do. The ATH-CK90PROMK2 seems interesting in particular. It's a (relatively) old dual BA that seems to have been completely skipped over here, but it comes out on top over stuff like the XBA-30 and FXZ200? Sounds like a hidden gem that needs to be discovered! Not by me though, I'm perfectly happy with my CKN70s and XBA-30s, TYVM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## eke2k6

Cute's pre-listening routine


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> When will you learn sf.........it takes a good cable!  Mine sound very close to my HD600 and HD580 with the Cardas Litz wire I use to mod.  With the Hifiman pads they are that much better.  No budget hifi for me....and the base headphones are crap without my mod, I would have sold them weeks ago without the mods.  The wire upgrade is a $100, so see they are no longer budget, but up there with $200 - $300 phones, but a half the price.  I can do way more for the sound with wire than you do with your cotton and q-tips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LoL, i don't doubt a better cable will make them sound better, BUT and this is a HUGE one, no matter how much lipstick you put on a pig it's still a pig meng. Let's get this outta the way once and for all, you tried to sell your modded Somic MTs to me for 130+ shipping, which is a huge amount for such a budget set of cans that originally cost like $40 something shipped from China. I understand that the manual labor and raw material costs you put into modding them might justify the $100 markup but like i said a pig is still a pig no matter how you dress it.
   
  Plus you sold your Modded/ Re-cabled sets of JVC S500s for much MUCH more reasonable prices, two sets $65 and $80 respectively and they cost you a total of $50 each shipped from Jpn. What happened to your DIY code of honor cute??? How you have stated numerous times that you don't do mods for profits, etc yet you are obviously pushing these cheapo Somics wayyy too hard these days and it's painfully obvious. I am sure you have made them better sounding but hyping your re-cables/ modds to this extent makes it seem like you have another agenda here. Just my 2 cents/ observations that's all....................
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They grow some pretty good ganja there in Minnesota methinks!


 
  ^


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i don't doubt a better cable will make them sound better, BUT and this is a HUGE one, no matter how much lipstick you put on a pig it's still a pig meng. Let's get this outta the way once and for all, you tried to sell your modded Somic MTs to me for 130+ shipping, which is a huge amount for such a budget set of cans that originally cost like $40 something shipped from China. I understand that the manual labor and raw material costs you put into modding them might justify the $100 markup but like i said a pig is still a pig no matter how you dress it.
> 
> Plus you sold your Modded/ Re-cabled sets of JVC S500s for much MUCH more reasonable prices, two sets $65 and $80 respectively and they cost you a total of $50 each shipped from Jpn. What happened to your DIY code of honor cute??? How you have stated numerous times that you don't do mods for profits, etc yet you are obviously pushing these cheapo Somics wayyy too hard these days and it's painfully obvious. I am sure you have made them better sounding but hyping your re-cables/ modds to this extent makes it seem like you have another agenda here. Just my 2 cents/ observations that's all....................
> 
> ^


 
   
  You have no dignity or self esteem?  Stop your childs play, you're making an old retired man a little upset!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are wrong on all counts masta troll!


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> So I've received my GR07 bass + GR06 bundle last sat and been burning them in since.
> 
> First thing I've noticed is that these GR07 don't need much burning in, I can't hear much changes after 30+ hrs on the burner.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Those GR07 BEs sound great, but I think the housings would be a little too big for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> You have no dignity or self esteem?  Stop your childs play, you're making an old retired man a little upset!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is how i really feel, sorry to be blunt but it is what it is................................... i only troll when trollin' is justified and i ain't trolling here, remember i am a benevolent troll.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That is how i really feel, sorry to be blunt but it is what it is................................... i only troll when trollin' is justified and i ain't trolling here, remember i am a benevolent troll.


 
   
  I used to think you were funny......but now I think you have an alterier motive, and identity/alter ego, whatever!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Those GR07 BEs sound great, but I think the housings would be a little too big for me.


 
   
  Have you tried them? Before I got mine, I also thought the same thing - for some reason from the pictures I thought that they would be huge (like, 8320 huge or something). But in reality, they are quite diminutive and also they are quite flush - they don't stick out far. They are actually my most comfortable iem's I have for falling asleep with.


----------



## Mackem

I haven't tried them, no. Trying to sell my CKN70s to a EU buyer then hunt for some new IEMs!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> I used to think you were funny......but now I think you have an alterier motive, and identity/alter ego, whatever!


 

 LMAO guilty as charged, my agenda is to take over head-fi one cute at a time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i thought everyone knew that that pesky WAYNE was my evil half, crazy ricky boi already solved this mystery longgggggggg ago. LoL




   
  I still got love for ya' cute, you're our beloved "sound freak" <3


----------



## d marc0

nihontoman said:


> I just did the "filter mod" suggested by mochill on xb90ex. well, I got what he promised - highs are sparklier and I like it. the sound became a little bit more detailed,  and it still has excellent natural timbre (I was afraid I'd lose it). also It became airy. oh, and as a safety measure, I used woman pantyhose stretched over the bore held by pure tension from the tip stems as a filter to protect these babies.
> 
> thanks mochill




This is interesting... Can you please do a comparison to the likes of FX100/200?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> This is interesting... Can you please do a comparison to the likes of FX100/200?


 
  I'd love to, but I can't... the reason is simple - I don't have those


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I just did the "filter mod" suggested by mochill on xb90ex. well, I got what he promised - highs are sparklier and I like it. the sound became a little bit more detailed,  and it still has excellent natural timbre (I was afraid I'd lose it). also It became airy. oh, and as a safety measure,* I used woman pantyhose stretched over the bore held by pure tension from the tip stems as a filter to protect these babies*.
> thanks mochill


 
   
  Cool! The great pantyhose mod - I like it!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool! The great pantyhose mod - I like it!


 

 Hey i used that on my S500s to get rid of the sweaty ears from the pleathers pads. Nothin' beats $1 store pantyhose mod. LMAO


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO guilty as charged, my agenda is to take over head-fi one cute at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now you are acting like the admin I thought you were, trying to appease me!  C'mon meng!  LOL


----------



## Gee Simpson

So 300 hours is recommended for burn in with these CKN70's?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Now you are acting like the admin I thought you were, trying to appease me!  C'mon meng!  LOL


 

 YES YES YES!!! Finally i have been promoted!!! LMAO I wish cute i wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel extremely flattered tbh.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> So 300 hours is recommended for burn in with these CKN70's?


 

 I dunno, still beating my sets to death sonically. That pesky ghost better be right or else.

   
  They have gotten better though, but there is still some slight harshness to it.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> YES YES YES!!! Finally i have been promoted!!! LMAO I wish cute i wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It takes admin rights to access my PM's, and you have accessed my PM's.....sfwalcer, waynes world, and who else and how many other user names?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> It takes admin rights to access my PM's, and you have accessed my PM's.....sfwalcer, waynes world, and who else and how many other user names?


 

 Someone please help me out here i am about to die from LMAO.


----------



## ericp10

The CKN70 doesn't really shine until 941.5 hours of burn-in. Hang in there .... lol

 It's pretty decent before it reaches platinum status then.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The CKN70 doesn't really shine until 941.5 hours of burn-in. Hang in there .... lol
> 
> It's pretty decent before it reaches platinum status then.


 

 Stop trollin' meng!!!


----------



## ericp10

So damn! What has come over me? The CKS1000, the CKN70/50, and tomorrow the A900X. Yes, It seems that AT is doing something to me. JVC, hurry! Throw me a lifejacket!! Hurry!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So damn! What has come over me? The CKS1000, the CKN70/50, and tomorrow the A900X. Yes, It seems that AT is doing something to me. JVC, hurry! Throw me a lifejacket!! Hurry!


 
   
  And you do of course have some WS99's on the way, right???


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually the A900X is an excellent can. At the price those are going for they are a steal of a deal. They are kinda like a cross between the AD900X and WS99.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> And you do of course have some WS99's on the way, right???


 
   Just for that I'm loaning you a ASG-2 so you can get hooked Mr. FUNNY!!
   
  lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Just for that I'm loaning you a ASG-2 so you can get hooked Mr. FUNNY!!
> 
> *lol*


 
   
  Awesome! PM with my address on the way. You're incredible Eric - thanks!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome! PM with my address on the way. You're incredible Eric - thanks!


 
   
  More than realize dude! lol (whispering: I don't have an ASG-2 yet, but I've heard it>>>> WOW!!) ...


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote:  





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are you ignoring my legit questions ghost, i ain't the invisible one here, you da' ghost meng.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Questions ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ...what questions ?   ...all I see from yous are illegit trolls !
   
   


Spoiler: Oh%20!%20%20...you%20mean%20this%20question%20!



 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ghost nice impressions, *how does the GR07 Bass Editions compare to the FXZ200s???*
> ...


   
  Actually all three are at around the same level of excellence.
   
  The gr07be and the ckn70 are more similar in that they have a balance signature whereas the fxz200 are more bass forward, certainly it has the most bass of the three but it's mids and treble lack behind the other two.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I just did the "filter mod" suggested by mochill on xb90ex. well, I got what he promised - highs are sparklier and I like it. the sound became a little bit more detailed,  and it still has excellent natural timbre (I was afraid I'd lose it). also It became airy. oh, and as a safety measure, I used woman pantyhose stretched over the bore held by pure tension from the tip stems as a filter to protect these babies.
> 
> thanks mochill


 
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> No problem hope you enjoy them more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  NICE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...now post pictures and a "How to" or else, as SF trolls "It didn't happened !"


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


>





> Actually all three are at around the same level of excellence.
> 
> The gr07be and the ckn70 are more similar in that they have a balance signature whereas the fxz200 are more bass forward, certainly it has the most bass of the three but it's mids and treble lack behind the other two.


 

 Coolios that's all i wanted to hear, now was that so hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hmmmm that is pretty interesting that the GR07 Bass Editions sound more like micro/ CNT drivers of the CKN70s than the 3X dynamics of the FXZ200s. I have always thought those GR07s were closer to the FXZs in sound, you comment regarding the mids/ highs is interesting as well. Good stuff ghost.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They grow some pretty good ganja there in Minnesota methinks!


 
   
  I totally agree !    ..."thin and unnatural sound" is definately NOT how I'm hearing those AD900X.
  ...in fact, quite the opposite.
   
  The only way that could happen is maybe with raw drivers from out of box.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> NICE !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  PICS NOW!!! or "It didn't happen." But go on ghost go on, raid away. You're on FYRE!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Coolios that's all i wanted to hear, now was that so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  But wait until the GR07BE's  layers of bio-cellulose membrane driver get their 300 hours worth of bad ass burn in. Then simply *magic*...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> But wait until the GR07BE's  layers of bio-cellulose membrane driver get their 300 hours worth of bad ass burn in. Then simply *magic*...


 

 I don't buy into those burn-in gimmicks WAYNE, by that time there will be already another FOTM iem/ hp hype train my hipster self gots to hop on.


----------



## nihontoman

you guys are that desperate to see a pantyhose stretched over an iem? what kind of bizarre fetish is that?


----------



## zaim

My Sony MDR-XB90's arrived today, its got the Sub Bass, just like my XB41's, not noticed any difference yet, probably needs burning in? (My XB41's have had a lot of use)
   
  So far one thing is for sure, I really miss the clarity and treble you get with the XBA 3/4, the downside being they lack sub bass. At least now I know I've spend about £80 (Inc express delivery) and they are good for the price, the XBA 4 was £230 and that's the main thing I wasn't too happy about and that it lacked bass. I hope Sony release a XB XBA series, I'd buy those straight away,
   
  Oh and excellent service from AccessoryJack, dispatched my order within a few hours, arrived within 2 working days, packaged very well.
   
   

   
  I did take a few more pictures but it looks like they didn't capture properly.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zaim said:


> My Sony MDR-XB90's arrived today, its got the Sub Bass, just like my XB41's, not noticed any difference yet, probably needs burning in? (My XB41's have had a lot of use)
> 
> So far one thing is for sure, I really miss the clarity and treble you get with the XBA 3/4, the downside being they lack sub bass. At least now I know I've spend about £80 (Inc express delivery) and they are good for the price, the XBA 4 was £230 and that's the main thing I wasn't too happy about and that it lacked bass. I hope Sony release a XB XBA series, I'd buy those straight away,
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  they need burning in. lots of it! oh, and try to experiment with tips. wide bore tips are much better for xb90ex in terms of openness and detail...


----------



## MrEleventy

nihontoman said:


> you guys are that desperate to see a pantyhose stretched over an iem? what kind of bizarre fetish is that?




Look... just do it, ok? But wait till I get off work...


----------



## Head-Fier

Quote: 





zaim said:


> My Sony MDR-XB90's arrived today, its got the Sub Bass, just like my XB41's, not noticed any difference yet, probably needs burning in? (My XB41's have had a lot of use)
> 
> So far one thing is for sure, I really miss the clarity and treble you get with the XBA 3/4, the downside being they lack sub bass. At least now I know I've spend about £80 (Inc express delivery) and they are good for the price, the XBA 4 was £230 and that's the main thing I wasn't too happy about and that it lacked bass. I hope Sony release a XB XBA series, I'd buy those straight away,
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the comparisons and initial impressions.  Not a "WOW" sounding iem then? Will burn in really have the much of a significant effect?  I heard the Senhheiser IE8 changes quite a bit with burn in, but there aren't many "audiophile" review of this Sony xb90ex model.


----------



## zaim

Quote: 





head-fier said:


> Thanks for the comparisons and initial impressions.  Not a "WOW" sounding iem then? Will burn in really have the much of a significant effect?  I heard the Senhheiser IE8 changes quite a bit with burn in, but there aren't many "audiophile" review of this Sony xb90ex model.


 
  If its your first set of Extra bass ear phones, you will certainly say WOW when you first use them, I am using the Digizoid zo2 Amp with them, Bass sounds great, sound quality is good too, just not a massive step up from my XB41's, but i guess once they have burnt in i'll be able to comment on the differences.  
   
  If you are looking for excellent sound/clarity and aren't too bothered about bass then i'd say look at the XBA 3/4.
   
  Also anyone know if the XB90's are not meant for the UK? I'm trying to register these but they don't show up when I manually try to find them or if i enter in the model number.


----------



## Head-Fier

I have heard Sony Extra Bass earphones in the past.  The last "WOW" iem I've heard is ckm500 but ymmv with them.  The subjectivity of sound is a personal thing I believe, along with the variation among the population, in the perceivable human hearing frequency range.


----------



## dopeboyfresh

Seems like the ultra-affordable range of earphones have really taken off since I last checked.
   
  What are some of the most well-recommended sub-$40 earphones out there? I like earbuds and IEMs... and anything else in between.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually the A900X is an excellent can. At the price those are going for they are a steal of a deal. They are kinda like a cross between the AD900X and WS99.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





head-fier said:


> I have heard Sony Extra Bass earphones in the past.  The last "WOW" iem I've heard is ckm500 but ymmv with them.  The subjectivity of sound is a personal thing I believe, along with the variation among the population, in the perceivable human hearing frequency range.


 
   
  I am thinking you should look into getting the CKN70. It is like a revision of the CKM500 sound but with even more detail mids and better quality bass
   
  Quote: 





dopeboyfresh said:


> Seems like the ultra-affordable range of earphones have really taken off since I last checked.
> 
> What are some of the most well-recommended sub-$40 earphones out there? I like earbuds and IEMs... and anything else in between.


 
  There are a couple. The Philips SHE3580, 3590, 9700.
 Sony MH1C is a cheaper micro hd earphone that is still popular.
  JVC FX101 and the FX40. The FX40 using carbon nanotubes but need a crazy amount of burn in.
  Mp8320, 9927 Real cheap but big housing mean you gotta have bigger ears.
  If you can stretch it the CKN50 is a good one as they are newer AT iems.. The CKN70 cost double so out of your range.
   
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


>


 
   
  You get your A900X yet?


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





dopeboyfresh said:


> Seems like the ultra-affordable range of earphones have really taken off since I last checked.
> 
> What are some of the most well-recommended sub-$40 earphones out there? I like earbuds and IEMs... and anything else in between.


 
  Pretty much what DS said.
  i have to add one more, GR02. Great all arounder.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You get your A900X yet?


 
   
  It's in the mail room waiting to be picked up.


----------



## Head-Fier

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *I am thinking you should look into getting the CKN70. It is like a revision of the CKM500 sound but with even more detail mids and better quality bass*
> 
> There are a couple. The Philips SHE3580, 3590, 9700.
> Sony MH1C is a cheaper micro hd earphone that is still popular.
> ...


 
  Soundstage wise, are they as good? I like the deepness of the sound from ckm500, though they don't sound very wide to me.  I think MH1C sounds wider.  Looking for the ultimate upgrade to the ckm500 sound lol


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS1000. They are a bit more spendy but you will get your full on upgrade.


----------



## Head-Fier

They are spendy, no replacable cables as well.  If they are that good though, I'll have to try them out.


----------



## kahaluu

The CKN50's would also be an upgrade to the CKM500 if your budget is a concern. Better quality bass, mids and highs.


----------



## zaim

Ok, I take back what I said before about the XB90, after the initial 10 minute test i left the headphones plugged in to my walkman, so its been on for about 7 hours now, just tried them and now I can say there is definitely a difference between the XB41's and the 90's, the bass is louder and it sounds deeper, or should I say the very low end sounds better. Even with the volume quite high there is no indication of distortion, obviously I'm getting a lot more bass since its connected up to a Amp. The treble also sounds better, i can increase it on the EQ and its fine, on the XB41's it gets a bit harsh. So overall I'm very happy with the purchase. I'll give some more feedback in a month or so, any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





zaim said:


> Ok, I take back what I said before about the XB90, after the initial 10 minute test i left the headphones plugged in to my walkman, so its been on for about 7 hours now, just tried them and now I can say there is definitely a difference between the XB41's and the 90's, the bass is louder and it sounds deeper, or should I say the very low end sounds better. Even with the volume quite high there is no indication of distortion, obviously I'm getting a lot more bass since its connected up to a Amp. The treble also sounds better, i can increase it on the EQ and its fine, on the XB41's it gets a bit harsh. So overall I'm very happy with the purchase. I'll give some more feedback in a month or so, any questions feel free to ask.


 
   
  i can imagine the xb40 being much more magical, and technically a lot better. xb90 are just great at what they do, but the sig is not for everyone.
  i am curious about removing their filters and see how the highs come out.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CKS1000. They are a bit more spendy but you will get your full on upgrade.


 
  Dsnuts I need your guidance! I am torn between the MDR-1Rs, the WS99s, and the AD900X. I'm going to use them for home use primarily (movies, gaming, and music). You know what I like, but I have never heard a high quality open headphone before. So I have no idea if I should invest in the AD900X. I assume it would have a great surround sound effect as it is open, but that's just speculation. I mainly listen to metal, dubstep, and alternative/rock.


----------



## Mackem

Man, no-one wants my CKN70s  Need to get rid to make space for new IEMs!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Man, no-one wants my CKN70s  Need to get rid to make space for new IEMs!


 
  I'd want them if I didn't already have a pair of my own.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Dsnuts I need your guidance! I am torn between the MDR-1Rs, the WS99s, and the AD900X. I'm going to use them for home use primarily (movies, gaming, and music). You know what I like, but I have never heard a high quality open headphone before. So I have no idea if I should invest in the AD900X. I assume it would have a great surround sound effect as it is open, but that's just speculation. I mainly listen to metal, dubstep, and alternative/rock.


 
  I too would like to hear comparison between them and also if somebody has Fischer 003/Brainwavz HM5. I know FA-003 is more natural, but still what are the differences between them and which one is most worth it?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the best can out of the 3 for all 3 needs. Movies, music, games.
   
  WS99 edges out the AD900X but only because of the music genres you listen to 7S. If you were more Rock, Jazz and classical kinda guy I would say the AD900X would win over the WS99.. 
   
  For gaming the AD900X is the best can I own.. The stage and imagery for the cans are tops for gaming. The WS99 is more cinematic type sound because of the big bass end.. I would use the AD900X for competitive game play. The WS99 more so with single player games. The 1R is not bad with games but not great either...
   
  Movies wise. WS99. No competition. The full frontal forward sound with the deep full sub bass on the cans will immerse for all movies.. The 1R is not bad here but the WS99 is the clear winner. The AD900X is so open you will be able to hear everything around you.. So isolation with big bass and forward mid range brings out that THX like sound for them movies.
   
  Music wise.. While the 1R is good to great for most genres of music. Again for the music you listen to.. WS99 is absolute top can for EDM and Metal. TOPS.
   
  Plus the WS99 can be used as a portable and for your home. The AD900X has zero isolation and can only be used at home. I know you was curious about the AD900X. But knowing what your music preference is..Go for the WS99. It does gaming just fine but will win over the AD900X  for the type of music you listen to making them the one that edges out the other 2 you mentioned.


----------



## waynes world

^ Interesting summary!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the best can out of the 3 for all 3 needs. Movies, music, games.
> 
> WS99 edges out the AD900X but only because of the music genres you listen to 7S. If you were more Rock, Jazz and classical kinda guy I would say the AD900X would win over the WS99..
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Ds, you know me so well. Btw, you can call me Cameron if you'd like.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well Cameron the AD900X is the best for gaming and music genres with instruments and vocals but knowing that you would get the absolute top can for EDM and Metal as well as having an all out cinematic movie/ gaming experience. There is more to like about the WS99 for you vs the other 2.. I have to admit the 1R has not been getting too much use since I got my WS99..
   
  I think you will be happy with the WS99.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well Cameron the AD900X is the best for gaming and music genres with instruments and vocals but knowing that you would get the absolute top can for EDM and Metal as well as having an all out cinematic movie/ gaming experience. There is more to like about the WS99 for you vs the other 2.. I have to admit the 1R has not been getting too much use since I got my WS99..
> 
> I think you will be happy with the WS99.


 
  I like the cinematic experience so they should work fine. As far as music goes, I love me some bass. I just don't like it to touch the mids or highs. In the back of my head I was thinking I should go with the WS99s, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for your help man


----------



## ericp10

Okay, as many of you know who have been around my posts for awhile, I'm not a huge fan of headphones. The few I have, however, have been relatively satisfying (i.e. FA-011, S500, and Creative live). One I own, the ATH-M50, I'm not too thrilled with. I loved my Grado 225's sound (when I owned it), but I hated the build of it. I'm never going to buy a headphone that cost more than $350 (really not over $300) because I'm not into it like that, but I may have found the holy grail sound signature for me in a headphone for well under my cutoff price. Yes, even without burn-in the ATH-900x is doing it for me!! I can tell it's going to give me what I need with a good burn-in (bass just right, beautiful rich mids, and highs that are detailed but not too harsh). I'll get into deeper impressions after a good listening session, but I like them a lot in the first 15 minutes. If they keep improving significantly from this point, I can see it being my favorite headphone, and it will be easy for me to stop here with a headphone (although I would like a good enclosed all-wood headphone one day). The sound for the price is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I like the cinematic experience so they should work fine. As far as music goes, I love me some bass. I just don't like it to touch the mids or highs. In the back of my head I was thinking I should go with the WS99s, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for your help man


 
  99's then.


----------



## ericp10

By the way, the soundstage is pretty huge for a closed-can with this A900x.


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember telling you to go with the 1R but I am gonna be honest here..The WS99 sound is so seductive and full on..It is hard to recommend a can when I know the WS99 sounds the way they do with EDM and Metal... We are talking some high tech with some high end tuning in these cans. Dual air chambers for the deep sound with triple air vents for the bass..I don't know if there is another can on the planet that uses these tweeks to get the sound that is throwing out of these cans.  The results is nothing short of brilliant.
   
  There is something to be said about an open can and what those bring to the table for sound. It is just my opinion but I think everyone that is serious about sound should eventually own an open can. Just to hear a proper stage in a can for once..Something to consider down the road. The AD900X does EDM and Metal actually great but is not their specialty. The WS99.. Is their specialty.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> By the way, the soundstage is pretty huge for a closed-can with this A900x.


 

 Ya they are. One of the better stages for closed cans. It is right up there with the older Denon models. They will sound somewhat compressed on open box and will open up a lot with burn in.


----------



## Mackem

Still hunting for alternatives to CKN70. Need some options and pros/cons to consider. Open to anything similarly priced with a Y-cord.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I remember telling you to go with the 1R but I am gonna be honest here..The WS99 sound is so seductive and full on..It is hard to recommend a can when I know the WS99 sounds the way they do with EDM and Metal... We are talking some high tech with some high end tuning in these cans. Dual air chambers for the deep sound with triple air vents for the bass..I don't know if there is another can on the planet that uses these tweeks to get the sound that is throwing out of these cans.  The results is nothing short of brilliant.
> 
> There is something to be said about an open can and what those bring to the table for sound. It is just my opinion but I think everyone that is serious about sound should eventually own an open can. Just to hear a proper stage in a can for once..Something to consider down the road. *The AD900X does EDM and Metal actually great but is not their specialty. The WS99.. Is their specialty.*


 
   
  Oh the horror! I've had to put up with listening to awesome electronic music like this or like this with my AD900X's until those damned WS99's arrive.
   
  What I am really saying is that if I am loving that stuff with the AD900X's _this_ much, then how friggin' good is it going to be with the WS99's??? Can't wait.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Oh the horror! I've had to put up with listening to awesome electronic music like this or like this with my AD900X's until those damned WS99's arrive.
> 
> What I am really saying is that if I am loving that stuff with the AD900X's _this_ much, then how friggin' good is it going to be with the WS99's??? Can't wait.


 
  ^
............. i feel your pain WAYNE.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ............ i feel your pain WAYNE.


 
   
  Get in my belly!  Sorry, having trouble containing my excitement


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ............. i feel your pain WAYNE.


 
   
  Sf, if you and wayne aren't the same on the same IP address, how is it your posts are only seconds apart?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





cute said:


> Sf, if you and wayne aren't the same on the same IP address, how is it your posts are only seconds apart?


 

 Cuz i lurk like a mofo durrrrrrr!!! Maybe US 3 are all the some person cuz you always reply right after us two. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  3X personality disorder!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: i think i am on to something here.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> Sf, if you and wayne aren't the same on the same IP address, how is it your posts are only seconds apart?


 
   
  I just don't like letting the master troll get away with anything, so I pounce on him quick lol!
   
  Edit: ha ha, I/we did it again!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I just don't like letting the master troll get away with anything, so I pounce on him quick lol!
> 
> Edit: ha ha, I/we did it again!


 

 Yeah lets tag team this mofo!!!


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah lets tag team this mofo!!!


 
   
  You are under investigation......The Crusher and Mad Dog Vishone!
   
  Takes you less than a minute, takes me 4 minute, you need wait a little longer between posts!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> You are under investigation......The Crusher and Mad Dog Vishone!
> 
> Takes you less than a minute, takes me 4 minute, you need wait a little longer between posts!


 
   
  If we were really one and the same, then I would love Korean rap, and he would love the mt300's


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If we were really one and the same, then I would love Korean rap, and he would love the mt300's


 

 STOP fighting with me let me post my other evil half!!! BAD WAYNE BAD!!!
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  There was that long enough.............??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cute my man, you're wayyy off but it looks like you still got a sense of humor, "i like that in a rabbit" -some wise words i got from another cool dood. LMAO Oh those good old days, how i miss them.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> STOP fighting with me let me post my other evil half!!! BAD WAYNE BAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey Sf, I have nice pair of EFi82 MT's I'll sell ya for $230.................unmoddddded!  LMAO


----------



## 7S Cameron

Has anyone gotten the E12 yet? I was going to purchase it, but I'm a little worried it might be too neutral for my taste. I've never owned a headphone amplifier so I don't even know what I'm looking for. But out of everything I've seen so far it seems like the best choice. I really like the charge while listening feature. I'm looking for an amp that doesn't favor a certain type of sound since I have totally different sounding headphones. Would this be a good starting amp?


----------



## lalala6

How big is the bass difference between A900x and WS99? I have a A900x and feel that it has pretty huge bass. Would the bass of WS99 be that much better?
   
  Hopefully Dsnuts or someone with both headphones can answer this. Thanks!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> How big is the bass difference between A900x and WS99? I have a A900x and feel that it has pretty huge bass. Would the bass of WS99 be that much better?
> 
> Hopefully Dsnuts or someone with both headphones can answer this. Thanks!


 
  I don't own either, but I think it will be a significant difference based on what others say that do own both.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> How big is the bass difference between A900x and WS99? I have a A900x and feel that it has pretty huge bass. Would the bass of WS99 be that much better?
> 
> Hopefully Dsnuts or someone with both headphones can answer this. Thanks!


 

 I have my A900X packed away but I will take it out and do a better A/B for bass but from my experience with both the quantity is a level bigger on the WS99 but it is their quality  that really makes the WS99 a bass focused specialty. The triple air vents on the back of the cups really do a great job with the bass control and sub bass is brawny  when called for. Also the speed of bass is something else on the WS99. Which makes rock and metal sound absolutely tight with the drum kicks. So it is big and deep yet tight while brawny and speedy at the same time..Not your typical dynamics in the bass region which lives up to the name Solid Bass.
   
  The A900X has the wider stage but the depth of music on the WS99 is second to none, which also adds to their lushness in sound.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Has anyone gotten the E12 yet? I was going to purchase it, but I'm a little worried it might be too neutral for my taste. I've never owned a headphone amplifier so I don't even know what I'm looking for. But out of everything I've seen so far it seems like the best choice. I really like the charge while listening feature. I'm looking for an amp that doesn't favor a certain type of sound since I have totally different sounding headphones. Would this be a good starting amp?


 
   
  I subscribe to the belief that you want your source & amps neutral and the only coloration would come from the HPs, EQ, and/or tubes if you roll that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That way, you won't need buy multiple dacs & amps just to pair up certain hps. All the amp should really do is to give extra power to the hps. If it has EQ features, bonus. With that said, I don't have experience with a E12. I've had the E10 & E17. I've seen ClieOS review it so I would look for that in the port. amps section.


----------



## bjaardker

RE: the WS99, I think a lot of people might be getting a misconception that these headphones are HUGE bass cans. I'm just not hearing that. Sure they can have some awesome sub-bass when called for, but there's not a hint of bloat or mid-bass hump. The only time these are going to sound bassy is when the music you're listening to asks for it.


----------



## Head-Fier

WS99 has got me thinking about full size headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.   I much prefer IEM's though, in terms of comfort and usability.  CKS1000 vs WS99 for "WOW" factor?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Has anyone gotten the E12 yet? I was going to purchase it, but I'm a little worried it might be too neutral for my taste. I've never owned a headphone amplifier so I don't even know what I'm looking for. But out of everything I've seen so far it seems like the best choice. I really like the charge while listening feature. I'm looking for an amp that doesn't favor a certain type of sound since I have totally different sounding headphones. Would this be a good starting amp?


 
   
  It's a fantastic amp. Some good reviews:
  - by Bill-P
  - by Evshrug
  - by ClieOS
   
  Some say it's neutral. Some say that it leans towards being warmer. All of them say it's great!
   
  I would probably agree with the E12 leaning a bit towards warth, but that works very well with most of my headphones and iem's as I don't really want any of them to become brighter (that philosophy might change though once I try out the C&C BH).
   
  I would also agree with ClieOS that it may narrow the soundstage a bit. This is not an issue at all with the AD900X's because they already have a huge soundstage. In fact, the ELE DAC + E12 + AD900X is rather amazing imo. It might be more of an issue with iem's though (such as my gr07be's) if you don't want the soundstage to be narrowed at all (I might prefer the gr07be's with the E11 due to that - more testing required).
   
  Once I get the C&C BH and the WS99's, I will be playing around with various combos to see what works best for me. Hopefully either the E12 or the C&C will become obvious champs, because I don't really want to keep 3 amps lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> It's a fantastic amp. Some good reviews:
> - by Bill-P
> - by Evshrug
> - by ClieOS
> ...


 
  My preference in sound is neutral leaning towards warm so that sounds good to me. The soundstage becoming more narrow makes me a little nervous because none of my phones have that great of a stage. Actually, the CKN70s have a pretty huge soundstage, but my S500s with a more narrow stage? O.o


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> My preference in sound is neutral leaning towards warm so that sounds good to me. The soundstage becoming more narrow makes me a little nervous because none of my phones have that great of a stage. Actually, the CKN70s have a pretty huge soundstage, but my S500s with a more narrow stage? O.o


 
   
  With the S500's, I haven't really noticed the soundstage changing (if it has), but I will listen for that more carefully. What I did notice though is that they sound *awesome* out of the E12. Kind of toned down the spikes in the treble, and brings out the sub-bass and extends it beautifully.


----------



## bjaardker

Soundstage narrowing really bugs me. The A10 and ZO2.3 both have that problem and I find it really noticeable and irritating.

 I'm interested to hear how the C&C BH pairs with the WS99


----------



## Mackem

Are there any headphones out there that are as comfortable as the DT770 Pros? They were AMAZING for comfort, probably the only comfortable headphones I've ever had, but they sounded distant for lack of a better word. The M-Audio Q40s were the opposite in terms of comfort; Vice-grip like.


----------



## MrEleventy

mackem said:


> Are there any headphones out there that are as comfortable as the DT770 Pros? They were AMAZING for comfort, probably the only comfortable headphones I've ever had, but they sounded distant for lack of a better word. The M-Audio Q40s were the opposite in terms of comfort; Vice-grip like.




The distance is because of a recessed mid section. Dt880s gets better but it's still a little recesed. maybe senn hd600/650?

edit: you can always try bending the headband on the m audio


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Are there any headphones out there that are as comfortable as the DT770 Pros? They were AMAZING for comfort, probably the only comfortable headphones I've ever had, but they sounded distant for lack of a better word. The M-Audio Q40s were the opposite in terms of comfort; Vice-grip like.


 
   
  The wing system of the ATH phones seems to work well for some (me included). The AD900X are ridiculously comfortable to me.


----------



## sacrifice13

Just ordered the CKN70's from CDJapan. So excited.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have my A900X packed away but I will take it out and do a better A/B for bass but from my experience with both the quantity is a level bigger on the WS99 but it is their quality  that really makes the WS99 a bass focused specialty. The triple air vents on the back of the cups really do a great job with the bass control and sub bass is brawny  when called for. Also the speed of bass is something else on the WS99. Which makes rock and metal sound absolutely tight with the drum kicks. So it is big and deep yet tight while brawny and speedy at the same time..Not your typical dynamics in the bass region which lives up to the name Solid Bass.
> 
> The A900X has the wider stage but the depth of music on the WS99 is second to none, which also adds to their lushness in sound.


 
  Thanks for your comparison!
   
  As I have understood, the WS99 is great for EDM and metal. But which is the better all rounder, A900x or WS99?


----------



## Dsnuts

Do you own the A900X? If so the WS99 is more in your face and has a deeper bigger sound to them. I did a quick A/B just now and indeed both have a very versatile sound it will more or less depend on if you want one that you can use outdoors.. The WS99 can be used outdoors while the A900X is more for the home. The WS99 does have the bigger brawnier bass region and what I stated earlier was correct.. The A900X has a bit more treble energy and less bass over the WS99 with the wider stage.
   
  I like the fact that the WS99 has a different sound over the A900X or the AD900X.. Happy to own all of em. Each one has a different sound. I have all 3 hooked up to my MX2 and all 3 sound great to my ears.


----------



## ericp10

To hear this through the CKS1000 or the A900x = WOW!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Female vocals are indeed a specialty of the ATH sound. Seems your enjoying your new A900X..Would you believe me if I told you I was the first person to buy one of those when they came out at a crazy $335 shipped from Audiocubes. They cost half that now. Lol. The price for getting stuff first. I don't regret it though.. They do sound great and is one of my all time favorite cans.


----------



## pfloyd

_I__ had to get off the AT train a year ago when I lost my job of 15 years that I still have not fixed, but my ckm500's still sound pretty kool with this material as well. _
_Hard to listen to all this talk about the new AT gems without being able to partake though._
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> To hear this through the CKS1000 or the A900x = WOW!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha you and I are in the same boat my friend. I am glad you are still enjoying the CKM500..I throw those in once in a while too and they still sound great to me. Keep your spirits up and things will get better for you.
   
  On that note. I have decided to take a completely new turn in my life and I am now enrolled in medical school.. Dr Evil approves!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Female vocals are indeed a specialty of the ATH sound. Seems your enjoying your new A900X..Would you believe me if I told you I was the first person to buy one of those when they came out at a crazy $335 shipped from Audiocubes. They cost half that now. Lol. The price for getting stuff first. I don't regret it though.. They do sound great and is one of my all time favorite cans.


 
   
  Yeah, Dsnuts my friend, we have to learn to be a bit more patient. Well the XBA-4 got me at $364 when it came out, so I understand. That was my lesson of "never again." lol
   
  Yes, I'm really enjoying these headphones. I can safely say they are my favorite headphones *surpassing my beloved S500." But you can't beat the S500 for the price, I think.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha you and I are in the same boat my friend. I am glad you are still enjoying the CKM500..I throw those in once in a while too and they still sound great to me. Keep your spirits up and things will get better for you.
> 
> On that note. I have decided to take a completely new turn in my life and I am now enrolled in medical school.. Dr Evil approves!


 
   
   
  Congratulations!


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Congrats! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Congratulations!


 

 Thanks. But and there is a buttt. I will be jobless for a while so that means no more discoveries for me for a while.Which is a good thing. I am all about the new stuff I got recently and some older favorites now a days.. I have too many headphones and earphone for a life time anyhow so now I am learning to appreciate what I have more so than looking for the next big deal.
   
  I haven't been in school for a while so it will be interesting.. One thing I did discover though. It seems the majority of the students and staff at this particular college I am going to are female.. It kinda reminded me of when I was attending CU back in the day for something like Sociology. The women out number the guys like 8 to 1..


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO Ds man your are priceless. It's never too late to get schooled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Congrats Nutman, hope you will meet some fine females at your Uni, not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing though if you knowhatimeng..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Behave yo' bad-self Ds.


----------



## kahaluu

The school sounds like heaven to me. 8 to 1 ratio... Wow!


----------



## Dsnuts

After I graduate I might have to change my name to..................................Dr..Nuts.
   
  In all seriousness. I had to take their entrance exam.. They had a wonderlick test as well as a math test.. I suppose they don't want to let dumb folks in the school.. I had to get all dressed up to be approved by their head Dr..Which was a very nice lady. I was also surprised they did a background check..Gotta make sure I ain't no smooth criminal.. I got accepted and just like that I will start next Monday..


----------



## waynes world

^ Right on DrNuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

This is interesting. It is a US made PCM2704C (Newer Chip) DAC. A US version of the ELE dac but looks like it is made better.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-AUDIO-DAC-Burr-Brown-PCM-2704C-New-Chip-/130870145739


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LoL why is it in a plastic box. Kinda funny looking.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Do you own the A900X? If so the WS99 is more in your face and has a deeper bigger sound to them. I did a quick A/B just now and indeed both have a very versatile sound it will more or less depend on if you want one that you can use outdoors.. The WS99 can be used outdoors while the A900X is more for the home. The WS99 does have the bigger brawnier bass region and what I stated earlier was correct.. The A900X has a bit more treble energy and less bass over the WS99 with the wider stage.
> 
> I like the fact that the WS99 has a different sound over the A900X or the AD900X.. Happy to own all of em. Each one has a different sound. I have all 3 hooked up to my MX2 and all 3 sound great to my ears.


 
  Haha, I own both A900x and AD900x. Nice to know that all 3 has a different sound. I may be getting a WS99 soon to complete the legendary trio lol (after auditioning of course).


----------



## Dsnuts

It does look like a DIY kit one of those kits you can buy at a Radio Shack to make a little radio but hey I think it kinda looks cool.. It is a $25 dac and it seems this guy uses premium parts with the PCM2704C.. Which looks to be a newer version of the PCM2704.. I bet this sounds good.. $25 plus $2 for shipping. Anyone want to try/ take one for the team?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It does look like a DIY kit one of those kits you can buy at a Radio Shack to make a little radio but hey I think it kinda looks cool.. It is a $25 dac and it seems this guy uses premium parts with the PCM2704C.. Which looks to be a newer version of the PCM2704.. I bet this sounds good.. $25 plus $2 for shipping. Anyone want to try/ take one for the team?


 
  Congratulations on getting in to medical school man. The medical field isn't going anywhere, so you shouldn't have to worry about being jobless once you complete it. How long is going to take you?
   
  Btw, did you ever get the E12? I'm looking for a portable amp and this will be my first one. Would it be a good choice to start with? I want a neutral amp, but I'd rather it be warm than bright.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Congratulations on getting in to medical school man. The medical field isn't going anywhere, so you shouldn't have to worry about being jobless once you complete it. How long is going to take you?
> 
> Btw, did you ever get the *E12*? I'm looking for a portable amp and this will be my first one. Would it be a good choice to start with? I want a neutral amp, but I'd rather it be warm than bright.


 
   
  I've pre-ordered mine locally but to date, still awaiting deliver with no confirmation of when that will be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ds !   ...good job Bro, so happy for you to pull yourself up to 'Dr' status now ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...congrates on the entrance exam !


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Thanks. But and there is a buttt. I will be jobless for a while so that means no more discoveries for me for a while.Which is a good thing. I am all about the new stuff I got recently and some older favorites now a days.. I have too many headphones and earphone for a life time anyhow so now I am learning to appreciate what I have more so than looking for the next big deal.
> 
> I haven't been in school for a while so it will be interesting.. One thing I did discover though. It seems the majority of the students and staff at this particular college I am going to are female.. It kinda reminded me of when I was attending CU back in the day for something like Sociology. The women out number the guys like 8 to 1..


 
  Being outnumbered by women (unless they are all mad at you) is never a bad thing, Dr. Nuts. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Congratulations on getting in to medical school man. The medical field isn't going anywhere, so you shouldn't have to worry about being jobless once you complete it. How long is going to take you?
> 
> Btw, did you ever get the E12? I'm looking for a portable amp and this will be my first one. Would it be a good choice to start with? I want a neutral amp, but I'd rather it be warm than bright.


 

 Thanks guys. I am gonna have to adjust as I haven't been in a classroom since 1994. Geeze. Makes me feel kinda old. Well I ain't gonna be a Dr. As that would take up too much time. It is an associates degree but one that specializes in the eyes. So 2 year program. I figure since it is a specialty in the medical field I will have some good work opportunity once I am done. I start Monday. Yikes.


----------



## Maxx134

dsnuts said:


> After I graduate I might have to change my name to..................................Dr..Nuts.



Yes, or PHD Nuts..
My friend nows a lady in her 80s still in college with 3 or 4 diplomas,
So it is never too late to do anything, and change is better than complacency which most society falls into...
Dam I wish my learning environment was 80% female...
Although I can see it being a distraction lol.
They will be all over poor DsNuts


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It does look like a DIY kit one of those kits you can buy at a Radio Shack to make a little radio but hey I think it kinda looks cool.. It is a $25 dac and it seems this guy uses premium parts with the PCM2704C.. Which looks to be a newer version of the PCM2704.. I bet this sounds good.. $25 plus $2 for shipping. Anyone want to try/ take one for the team?


 
   
  I've got some expendable cash nowadays. I bought it. I got the ELE, E17 and Aune T1 to compare. And RealTek onboard sound ftw! lawls.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I've got some expendable cash nowadays. I bought it. I got the ELE, E17 and Aune T1 to compare. And RealTek onboard sound ftw! lawls.


 
  See gentlemen this is how discoveries are made. I have a good feeling on this one. It is good that you have the ele dac to compare with. I look forward to the comparison. Be sure to run music through the dac for a few days and nights to get the full sounds out of em before doing so. Appreciate you taking one for the team.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Thanks guys. I am gonna have to adjust as I haven't *been in a classroom* since 1994. Geeze. Makes me feel kinda old. Well I ain't gonna be a Dr. As that would take up too much time. It is an associates degree but one that specializes in the eyes. So 2 year program. I figure since it is a specialty in the medical field I will have some good work opportunity once I am done. *I start Monday*. Yikes.


 
   
  You may want to tell them in advance to just ignore the WS99's on your head


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See gentlemen this is how discoveries are made. I have a good feeling on this one. It is good that you have the ele dac to compare with. I look forward to the comparison. Be sure to run music through the dac for a few days and nights to get the full sounds out of em before doing so. Appreciate you taking one for the team.


 
   
  Will do, I'll plug in my pair of monoprice IEM, give them something to do.


----------



## Mackem

I have a love/hate relationship with these CKN70s


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> On that note. I have decided to take a completely new turn in my life and I am now enrolled in medical school.. Dr Evil approves!


 
   
  Good luck with school D!
   
   
  This one complicates things...

  I believe it is an improvement on the the 77 cause, IMO, it was a bit disappointing. This would seem to fix things/even them out within the the whole CKS line. The new 99/1000 plus improved 55 and 77. The whole line up on the same page and either new or refreshed. The 77 seemed to have sold well and they probably didn't have to improve them so kudos to AT.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Ah congrats Ds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Wow that 8 to 1 ratio sounds good!


----------



## Dsnuts

I ain't gonna argue being around a bunch of women. Though my main focus is learning the medical trade..Gotta stay focused.
   
  Nice a CKS55 and CKS77 revision. I suppose AT incorporated their dual air chamber on those.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *I ain't gonna argue being around a bunch of women. Though my main focus is learning the medical trade..Gotta stay focused.*
> 
> Nice a CKS55 and CKS77 revision. I suppose AT incorporated their dual air chamber on those.


 
   
  Then you better not bring any of those fancy slick gears to school, cuz the women is gonna be all over you like bees on honey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And the doods are gonna be hatin' on you. Best is just to get some beats and try to "fit" in. haha


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I ain't gonna argue being around a bunch of women. Though my main focus is learning the medical trade..Gotta stay focused.
> 
> Nice a CKS55 and CKS77 revision. I suppose AT incorporated their dual air chamber on those.


 

 Yep, I remember those Sociology and Anthropology classes always had that ratio. The number of women to men at least doubled!
   
  These 55X and 77X do have the dual chamber with some tweaks and seemingly new tips. I saw the pages and now they are gone. At least I got images like the CK323...

  They are changing up the fit and angle of the housings so they are on to something new.


----------



## kahaluu

Interesting... looks great.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I ain't gonna argue being around a bunch of women. Though my main focus is learning the medical trade..Gotta stay focused.


 
   
  And you gotta stay faithful to your wife, too.  One of the most dishonorable things in life is being unfaithful to your partner.  That is one area where I am at peace with myself.  I will keep it that way.  It is more rewarding than repenting and/or being forgiven.


----------



## sacrifice13

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with these CKN70s


 
  Why's that??


----------



## Alberto01

Dsnuts, you are a champion, you are unique!  You were born for success!  You have talents that no one else has that are intended for providing something valuable to others, that no one else can provide.  In those areas where you are talented, is where your destiny lies.  And right there is where you will find your natural job or occupation.  As you find out in which areas or mission you ought to serve others, your job will be defined.  It will be an unique job, just like you are unique.  As you do that, money will follow, instead of you going after it.
   
  Everyone is born an original.  But, many people end up becoming a copy.


----------



## xrM

Quote: 





sacrifice13 said:


> Why's that??


 

 Cabling maybe? That's the only thing holding me back from ordering one.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> And you gotta stay faithful to your wife, too.  One of the most dishonorable things in life is being unfaithful to your partner.  That is one area where I am at peace with myself.  I will keep it that way.  It is more rewarding than repenting and/or being forgiven.


 
   
  LoL, i am sure he/ we were just joking around.
   

   
  Ds is a good sport so it's cool to poke fun at him, cuz i am sure he wouldn't mind much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Dsnuts, you are a champion, you are unique!  You were born for success!  You have talents that no one else has that are intended for providing something valuable to others, that no one else can provide.  In those areas where you are talented, is where your destiny lies.  And right there is where you will find your natural job or occupation.  As you find out in which areas or mission you ought to serve others, your job will be defined.  It will be an unique job, just like you are unique.  As you do that, money will follow, instead of you going after it.
> 
> Everyone is born an original.  But, many people end up becoming a copy.


 
   
  ^ PREACH MENG PREACH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just messin' with ya'.
   

   
   
  I am sure this is what Ds plans to do while he is in class with all those fine honey's, listening to his cans/ iems while logging onto head-fi and chatting with us. Multitask at its finest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## fitmic

How do ATH-CKN70 compare to HA-FXD80?


----------



## 7S Cameron

fitmic said:


> How do ATH-CKN70 compare to HA-FXD80?


Its been a little whole since I've heard the FXD 80s, but I like the CKN70s better. Vocals in the JVCs have a little more power and some of the nuances stick out more, but with the CKN70s the vocals are smoother, sweeter, and more realistic. Guitars sound a lot better and I prefer the way the bass is presented with ATH. The CKN70s are better with background stuff and atmosphere. Layered vocals sound fantastic and keyboards are out of this world. If you've heard the S500s the FXD80s sound VERY close to that.


----------



## mugen3

Congrats Ds and GL in school. Just remember schoolwork first and ladies second lol. My grades suffered a bit in some classes cause I was talking to girls instead of paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Yep, I remember those Sociology and Anthropology classes always had that ratio. The number of women to men at least doubled!
> 
> These 55X and 77X do have the dual chamber with some tweaks and seemingly new tips. I saw the pages and now they are gone. At least I got images like the CK323...
> 
> They are changing up the fit and angle of the housings so they are on to something new.


 
   
  Ooh these new CKS in ears look awesome. I really like this new design. They look much more sleek and not so blocky like the old ones. I might have to break my vow not to buy anything and check these out..


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





xrm said:


> Cabling maybe? That's the only thing holding me back from ordering one.


 
  Yep. LOVE the sound but HATE the cable to the point I have stopped using them and planning on selling them.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Yep. LOVE the sound but HATE the cable to the point I have stopped using them and planning on selling them.


 
   
  Hey if you want a similar (and improved) sound check out the Sony XBA-30s. They have a great cable too, so you won't have any problems there. Costs more but you get a real premium complete package. I can't find any flaws with them, honestly.


----------



## Mackem

They're nearly twice the price! Way out of my budget.


----------



## Head-Fier

Anyone tried the Denon AHC-300's? The are heavily discounted in UK and on ebay.  I just purchased a pair for £49.98 about $75 USD.  Not sure if they could have been faked already.  I've posted the details in the EU deals thread for anyone that is interested.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Its been a little whole since I've heard the FXD 80s, but I like the CKN70s better. Vocals in the JVCs have a little more power and some of the nuances stick out more, but with the CKN70s the vocals are smoother, sweeter, and more realistic. Guitars sound a lot better and I prefer the way the bass is presented with ATH. The CKN70s are better with background stuff and atmosphere. Layered vocals sound fantastic and keyboards are out of this world. If you've heard the S500s the FXD80s sound VERY close to that.


 

 Does this mean you like the CKN70's better than the S500's now?


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Yep. LOVE the sound but HATE the cable to the point I have stopped using them and planning on selling them.


 
   
  I've had far worse cables esp. after they relax a bit. Still, you could sell em now while they have the most value. You know what you need to know as far as sound. The latest model AT just announced already has an oval cable that is supposed to prevent tangling. Too late for CKN70 but the next model should address the issues. I might sell mine too. I might say I like the sound sig of my CKP200 a smidge better so I won't miss the 70 that much even if it is the better sounding phone.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I've had far worse cables esp. after they relax a bit. Still, you could sell em now while they have the most value. You know what you need to know as far as sound. The latest model AT just announced already has an oval cable that is supposed to prevent tangling. Too late for CKN70 but the next model should address the issues. I might sell mine too. I might say I like the sound sig of my CKP200 a smidge better so I won't miss the 70 that much even if it is the better sounding phone.


 
  Trying to sell but struggling to find a buyer from Europe. It's not the tangling, it's the J-cord. I much prefer Y-cords because the J-cord (Or U-cord as the AT Japanese site refers to them as) practically pulls the left side earphone out of my ear when I'm walking due to it being shorter. The included clip didn't seem to help either. The sound is sooo good to my ears though after being used to my FX101s.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I honestly don't think the cable is that bad. I would go as far as saying that I actually don't have any problems with it. Yeah and these blow the FX101's out of the water, there is no comparison. I also prefer these to my S500's.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Trying to sell but struggling to find a buyer from Europe. It's not the tangling, it's the J-cord. I much prefer Y-cords because the J-cord (Or U-cord as the AT Japanese site refers to them as) practically pulls the left side earphone out of my ear when I'm walking due to it being shorter. The included clip didn't seem to help either. The sound is sooo good to my ears though after being used to my FX101s.


 
  Could be like the CKP...

  ...that is short to the point there are issues Still, I'm willing to bet the next CKN model will have their new ergonomics with an angled housing and the elliptic cable (which will be Y cord).


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Trying to sell but struggling to find a buyer from Europe. It's not the tangling, it's the J-cord. I much prefer Y-cords because the J-cord (Or U-cord as the AT Japanese site refers to them as) practically *pulls the left side earphone out of my ear when I'm walking due to it being shorter.* The included clip didn't seem to help either. The sound is sooo good to my ears though after being used to my FX101s.


 
   
  Are you are wearing it correctly, right side cable draped behind your neck? That shouldn't happen unless the whole cable is too short for you, which is highly unlikely (unless you're a 7 foot giant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, turns out I had the clip the wrong way somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Haven't tried walking anywhere with them yet but seems like it would be much better. I did have the right side cable draped behind my neck yes. I'm 6 foot 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Where is it best to place the clip? Closer to left side earbud, right earbud or in the middle? I plan on putting my phone in my right pocket and plugging them in there.
   
  Damn if the next CKN model is better than the CKN70 then I'll be blown away. Was disappointed when I bought some of those Sony hybrid style tips from eBay and the didn't even fit! Not too keen on the Sennheiser double flanges I got either so I stole the medium sized earbuds from my brothers Beats and they seem to work pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyone got a link to any medium sized eartips that definitely fit the CKN70s? I want to experiment and try other tips.


----------



## mugen3

Clip goes on the main cable. Also make sure that right cable goes really far around and over your shoulder. The part where the cable splits should be touching your neck.
   
  Your Sony Hybrids don't fit on the CKN70s? Strange, mine go on easily and fit perfect. Maybe you got fakes.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I think I got fakes but then it's trying to find a pair without buying them in a pack with multiple sizes that I won't even use.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Clip goes on the main cable. Also make sure that right cable goes really far around and over your shoulder. The part where the cable splits should be touching your neck.
> 
> Your Sony Hybrids don't fit on the CKN70s? Strange, mine go on easily and fit perfect. Maybe you got fakes.


 
  +1. The real sony hybrids should fit perfectly.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got the a900x today, not sure about them yet. (probably need some break in). Did some comparison listening quickly with my Senn 650's...The AT seems to have more treble energy, a bit "clearer" throughout, for lack of a better description). Bass somewhat more focused on AT, but there and very engaging on the Senns. Don't find them to have "veil" like some do (with the HiSound Anniversary...I did feel like they did using just an ipod), and somehow the music just pulls me in more so far. While the AT have that clarity and high frequency energy, I don't find anything missing on the Senns, and, so far, prefer them (in the 10 minutes or so I've listened).


----------



## Mackem

Just out of interest, is there anything in the same price range as the CKN70s that match it or very closely match it but have a Y-cord?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Just out of interest, is there anything in the same price range as the CKN70s that match it or very closely match it but have a Y-cord?


 
   
  Yes, my FXD70's (that I have for sale


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, my FXD70's (that I have for sale


 

 Good one WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  They are indeed pretty similar, esp. how those crazy mids are presented, but the bass quantity is a bit more on the CKN70s. Didn't i tell you to look into the FXD80s, don't underestimate those tbh.


----------



## Mackem

Shall have to look into FXD80s. Anything else I should look at?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Good one WAYNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's it - your cut of the profit has now decreased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously though, I assume the 80's have the same form factor as the 70's. Now that I have re-discovered how awesome the 70's sound with different tips, the only reason I am going to continue on selling them is due to the fact that they don't seem to stay in my particular ear canals very well (and, I simply have too much gear thanks to the usual guilty parties lol).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Shall have to look into FXD80s. Anything else I should look at?


 
   
  If you want a more balanced iem, the 70's ($50 to you!) are definitely the way to go!


----------



## TwinQY

Just popping a question - FXD70s vs CKN70s impressions? Curious between the two as I have the FXD80s as well...somewhere (very messy) and was thinking of downgrading later. Or am I just lazy/stupid and comparisons are already posted up somewhere?
   
  Also, got the ATs in the mail today, haven't opened them yet so no idea what to expect. Blue pairs ~~


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Shall have to look into FXD80s. Anything else I should look at?


 
  The FXD80's are very good. Mids seem a little recessed in comparison to the CKN70's, but I still love the SQ of 80's.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Just popping a question - FXD70s vs CKN70s impressions? Curious between the two as I have the FXD80s as well...somewhere (very messy) and was thinking of downgrading later. Or am I just lazy/stupid and comparisons are already posted up somewhere?
> 
> Also, got the ATs in the mail today, haven't opened them yet so no idea what to expect. Blue pairs ~~


 

 Hey where is that pair you were hooking me up with??? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Enjoy meng they are gonna need a good ol' fashion beat down, still burning my sets in cuz they are still not there yet. Another week should do the trick i hope.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey where is that pair you were hooking me up with??? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Enjoy meng they are gonna need a good ol' fashion beat down, still burning my sets in cuz they are still not there yet. Another week should do the trick i hope.


 
  Sold them for some dusty talcum powder. Know you'd prefer that instead.
   
  Burn-in to me = putting them over a stove and gently braising the plastic shells to open up all that flavor.
  I'll start off with some K.O, see how it goes.


----------



## Mackem

D'oh, I meant FXD70s of course  Is there a massive difference in the bass between CKN70 and FXD70s? I like the bass of the CKN70s. More / similar bass would be good but less bass is a definite no-go.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> D'oh, I meant FXD70s of course  Is there a massive difference in the bass between CKN70 and FXD70s? I like the bass of the CKN70s. More / similar bass would be good but less bass is a definite no-go.


 
   
  I can't make the comparison with the CKN70's (so wait for sf to bust that party and lose even more of his percentage lol). But what I can say about the FXD70's is that if you get the right tips on them, and you get the right seal on them, then the bass is surprisingly not lacking at all, and they do in fact sound rather fantastic.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mackem said:


> D'oh, I meant FXD70s of course  Is there a massive difference in the bass between CKN70 and FXD70s? I like the bass of the CKN70s. More / similar bass would be good but less bass is a definite no-go.


 
  Your question is already answered here:
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Good one WAYNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

This is new.

  Red M-50.
   
  Looks like them CKS55X and CKS77X are going to be out April 18th


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Your question is already answered here:


 
   
  Gee, two things. 1. Your percentage is going lower as well,  and 2. your percentage is now at zero lol!


----------



## Mackem

Dunno whether to go for the FXD70s or the CKS77/99X when they are released.


----------



## quisxx

Do the new cks's have different sound or is it just a new design that is purely cosmetic?


----------



## oneoseven

From what I heard with the FXD70 it had very little quantity of bass when I had them.. And they were fully burned in over hundreds of hours and the seal was correct.. So I don't know if I'd want to go down to the FXD70 from the ckn70 if you need at the least the amount that's on the ckn70's.. The correct fxd IEM in that case would be the FXD80.. Much more quantity and better bass.. Though neither of the fxd's do mids like the ckn's.. You'd have to stay within the ATH line to get that or maybe some of the sony offerings like the xb90ex


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Do the new cks's have different sound or is it just a new design that is purely cosmetic?


 
  Oh I guarantee the sound will be revised. When AT puts an X at the end of a phone. Like A900 to A900X or AD900 to AD900X. These are revisions with newer tuning.
   
  Just a guess but I think the new CKS77X wil be worth getting over the CKS99 for example. I am gonna guess new updated drivers with newer tuning using double air chamber tech that is in the CKS99 and the CKS1000..  Which will mean.  New sound.
   
  Let me put it this way. I highly doubt the CKS77 and the CKS77X will have the same exact sound. AT changes things up for the better. As Jant was saying the CKS77 was one of their more popular Solid Bass earphones so they probably thought they could do one much better and AT gives us more reason to spend that cash.
   
  At least the older CKS77 has some balance with that big bass the CKS55 was terrible. I can see how they can easily fix that one..The CKS55 has no clarity to speak of..


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Gee, two things. 1. Your percentage is going lower as well,  and 2. your percentage is now at zero lol!


 

 Ah man I gotta get back in da good books! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @ Mackem - What I meant to say was, these FXD70's are the shizz, even though I don't own them bad boys, they too hot for my ass. Wayne owns a pair I think, HE IS LOOKING TO SELL HIS FOR A KNOCKDOWN PRICE.
   
  P.S - They will complete your life. The End.
   
  (Disclaimer: this post may or may not be entirely made up.)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> P.S - They will complete your life. The End.
> 
> (Disclaimer: this post may or may not be entirely made up.)


 
   
  Sfwalcer out, *Gee Simpson IN*!!!!  Lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> From what I heard with the *FXD70 it had very little quantity of bass when I had them*.. And they were fully burned in over hundreds of hours and the seal was correct.. So I don't know if I'd want to go down to the FXD70 from the ckn70 if you need at the least the amount that's on the ckn70's.. The correct fxd IEM in that case would be the FXD80.. Much more quantity and better bass.. Though neither of the fxd's do mids like the ckn's.. You'd have to stay within the ATH line to get that or maybe some of the sony offerings like the xb90ex


 
   
  That was exactly how I felt about the fxd70's for a long time actually. But, I recently I slapped on the mh1c tips (which I could never figure out how to get on before lol), and then I was pretty amazed about the amount of bass, and also how the treble was nicely under control, but there was still a wonderful amount of detail. In short, they sound amazing in that configuration, and if it wasn't for the fit issues that I am having, I wouldn't even consider selling them.
   
  p.s. oneseven out!


----------



## oneoseven

Tip rolling is fine and all but there's just no way the fxd70's with any tip has near the amount of bass the ckn70's do even with their stock tips.. The tuning on the fxd70s just aren't meant to be bassy.. Just not a good recommendation to someone who needs at least the same amount of bass as the ckn70s have.. But who knows maybe they are bassy and I just never noticed for the month or so I had them because I didn't put mh1c tips on them lol =)


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sfwalcer out, *Gee Simpson IN*!!!!  Lol!


 

 This is what I like to see


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sfwalcer out, *Gee Simpson IN*!!!!  Lol!


 

 This is what I like to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I wonder if sfwalcer is mad right now? I think we all know the answer to that...


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh I guarantee the sound will be revised. When AT puts an X at the end of a phone. Like A900 to A900X or AD900 to AD900X. These are revisions with newer tuning.
> 
> Just a guess but I think the new CKS77X wil be worth getting over the CKS99 for example. I am gonna guess new updated drivers with newer tuning using double air chamber tech that is in the CKS99 and the CKS1000..  Which will mean.  New sound.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Until my daughter borrowed (defined - steal, never give back, say good bye) them, I liked them quite a bit. From memory they had a good sound, with fairly bright highs but nice mids and very good bottom end that did the job but had room for improvement. I can see them improving the bottom end some, and toning down the highs on them. Don't remember a lot of detail on them either, but then again my daughter liked them enough to not return them


----------



## 7S Cameron

Holy ****. I was really thinking the CKN70s were better than the S500s... I just put the HM5 pads back on (I was using the stock pads) and I don't know anymore. These pads are a MASSIVE upgrade over the stock pads, it's not even close. After this I might still prefer the S500s, but I need to hear the CKN70s fully burnt in, they're definitely not done yet.
   
  Come to think of it, I only pounded the drivers on my S500s for maybe a week tops. I've listened to it a lot since then, but not at a very loud volume. If the S500s aren't done yet... :O


----------



## boleh7

Received my ckn70 yesterday  so far at 20hrs and i found the treble is too high for my liking  will leave it burn in and hope will bring down the treble. ( not sure if this help , any advise for a newbie ? ) 
   
  Have anyone try the FXZ tip with the ckn70 ? I found the treble reduce by using the FXZ tip and sound better than the original tip


----------



## kahaluu

Burn them for 300 hours... should tone down the highs. Haven't tried the FXZ tips, but I really like the sony hybrids with the 70's.


----------



## boleh7

Will try with sony hybrid


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> Burn them for 300 hours... should tone down the highs. Haven't tried the FXZ tips, *but I really like the sony hybrids with the 70's.*


 
  +1.
   
  Much smoother than I'd thought they'd be. Still the treble I expected, just that peaks aren't as arbitrary and all over the place. 
  Overall, not sure about the tonality, but after ~10 hours listening to them....can safely say these pump out detail for the price that the competition can't even begin to imagine. Loving the detail.


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, I'm seriously considering the CKS77X or 99X when I sell my CKN70s. They look quite intriguing.


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> +1.
> 
> Much smoother than I'd thought they'd be. Still the treble I expected, just that peaks aren't as arbitrary and all over the place.
> Overall, not sure about the tonality, but after ~10 hours listening to them....can safely say these pump out detail for the price that the competition can't even begin to imagine. Loving the detail.


 
   
  Yeah these are truly unbeatable for the price. How times have changed. A year ago I would've had to shell out several times the money to get this kind of quality. Wait til you burn these gems in. I thought they were plenty smooth at first..now they are straight up liquid. The peakiness in the highs has basically disappeared. These do get a bit sizzly in some tracks but I guess it can't be helped. IEMs as detailed as these don't hide anything in the music.


----------



## Mackem

Only thing that annoys me about the CKN70s is that even when I use the clip and route the right side wire round the back of my neck, the wire from the right side earbud just snakes everywhere and it looks stupid when I have the earphones in.


----------



## kahaluu

The SQ of the 70's makes me tolerate the terrible cable. If the 70's didn't sound so damn good, I would have sold them a long time ago due to the cables.


----------



## Mackem

It just looks strange when I'm walking and the cable is sort of 'looped' near my right ear, making the wire stick out quite a bit. A friend said it looks like I'm a robot with wires coming from my head haha!


----------



## sfwalcer

JVC FXZ200/ ATH CKN70 Impressions/ Comparisons:
   
  Trying to make this one as short and concise as possible since A/Bs and comparative impressions can be lengthy and long winded (fails miserably LMAO). Below contains my impressions of these iems as i have experienced them straight out of my ipod classic/ nano as well as amped through my Fiio E17s with limited EQ settings. So without further ado let's get this thing started!!!
   

   
  Before I get into comparisons against the sonic capabilities/abilities of these two popular iems i want to address all the other aspects that are not sound related first. As evident from the pic above, the housing of these FXZ200s and CKN70s are vastly different. The 200s are comprised of very light transparent plastic that is a bit bulky, while the 70s are made of a slender tube shaped aluminum with soft rubber rings orbiting them. It's obvious that due to its more compact and minimalist physical attributes the 70s are a lot more comfy, not to mention easier to wear and provides better seal as well. Both housings are really sturdy despite the differences of materials used. Although the unique satellite ring feature of the CKN70s might make it more difficult to wear behind the ears, while the FXZ200 can be easily worn straight down or behind ears.
   


Spoiler: %20Warning%3A%20Don't%20Click%20If%20Not%20Interested%20In%20Cable%20Make%20Up%2F%20Wearability%2F%20Comfort%2F%20Microphonics%2F%20Isolation.



Since we are on the topic of ergonomics it is also important to note that the CKN70s' cable is of the "J"-cord style, while the FXZ200s is of the traditional "Y"-cord variant. The FXZ200s' cable is superior because it is thicker, of a smoother texture and is easily manageable, though the only "negative" might be the straight 3.5mm male jack in place rather than the right-angled plug. The characteristics of these cables are very different due to the differences of materials used.  The ones on FXZ200s' is a lot more compliant and tangle free, while the CKN70s' on the other hand is of a more rugged variant which many have expressed in their complete dissatisfaction as "having a life of its own" due to its constant flexing springing, and snake-like nature.
   
  "J" cord iems such as these CKN70s can be annoying if one do not know how to manage it, but this problem can be easily alleviated simply by clipping them onto your shirt collar. Overall, comfort and better ergonomics goes to the CKN70s due to the smaller housing along with the soft rubber rings which helps with guided insertion and placement. The FXZ200s, due to it's bulkier although surprising light housing can cause some discomfort after a short amount of time when worn straight down, but this problem can be alleviated as well when worn upside down and behind the ears.
   
  Due to the vastly different cable material of these 2 iems, microphonics (cable noise) also varies a great deal. The superior cable of the FXZ200s helps to reduce microphonics to a minimum, while the CKN70s are much more microphonic, but this can be drastically reduced by simply using a clip. After the application of a clip i detect little to no microphonics from my CKN70s even in windy outdoor conditions.  TBH clips should be mandatory for any "J" cord iem and i can't even imagine how anyone can use these without it.
   
  Regarding the isolation of these iems, the FXZ200 i would say is average in noise isolation, meaning that when music is on you can't hardly hear your surroundings but when the music is off, you can hear everything clearly no matter the type of tips used. Isolation on the CKN70 with the MH1C tips is above average because of the better/ easier seal which helps to block out some background noise even when the music is off. The stock tips that comes with both of these iems are pretty sub par, therefore one has to properly tip roll in order to get the best fit, sound, and isolation. For me the medium Sony MH1Cs tips works the best with the CKN70s (as well as Sony hybrids due to their similar built) and as for the FXZ200s it's the medium auvio or the Philips SHE9700 tips.


   

   
  Malleability and Scalability are two terms that accurately describe these FXZ200s for me.  My set have had over 500hrs of burn-in from the previous owner and i have been burning them in for almost 3 weeks now, off and on, therefore they should be properly broken in. Straight from my ipods the highs and mids are forward but not overly extended which took me kinda by surprise. Coming from the budget-fi JVC camp, there seems to be always some issues with hot/ harsh/ sibilant treble but it wasn't the case with these FXZ200s. The treble might even be too polite for my taste tbh. Although the mids on these FXZ200s are really nice due to some sparkle, i wished the highs also have this attribute as well. A touch more sparkle and extension in the treble region would have made them a lot more balanced and engaging. I tried to set the EQ on my ipods to the "Jazz" setting in order to further extend the highs but it didn't sound right so i ended up leaving it on "Flat".
   
  Despite that the FXZ200s are adequately driven straight from my ipod classic/ nano they sound only ok with certain albums, while others will completely floor you. What i mean by this is that the "WOW" factor of these FXZ200s is not consistent in their rendition with regards to all music (As ghostfits has mentioned). They render some albums very beautifully, especially those that are mastered well and is sub bass oriented. So it's fair to say that what you get out of these FXZ200s can be somewhat random, often times is left to chance.  It's either hit or miss, but even when it's not hitting all those sweet notes the music still sounds good. BUT Oh man when these FXZ200s do hit those sweet notes there is just crazy amounts of synergy and power which sounds SPECTACULAR!!!
   

   
  I'm not sure of the exact reason but certain albums just gel with these FXZ200s, and the result is a full authoritative bold and big sound that can literally make your question whether you were listening to a full size set of headphones or a pair of iems. I have never heard such a bold and powerful sound even from my headphones before. Some describe this phenomenon as being similar to a "2.1 speaker system" but for me they sound more like a sweet set of full size bass audiophile headphones. Nonetheless, despite such a powerful sound there is little to no mid bass hump or bleed into the other frequencies due to the independent sub woofer system that is utilized hence effectively separating the mids and treble outputs from the bass. My only complaint regarding the low end is that there could be more lushness to them, because it can sound a bit dry and boxy at times.
   
  AMPED FXZ200:  Although these FXZ200s can be driven to fairly loud volumes straight from both my ipods, it has to hit the upper 80% levels in order to achieve the best sound. From this observation i already knew that they were power hungry iems, hence i acquired an amp to see how well it will scale. Everyone from the FXZ100/ 200 thread was correct when they said these scale nicely with more power, so when amplified the sound becomes a bit faster and less dry especially in the bass regions. Everything was set to zero on my Fiio E17 except with the gain at (+ 6dbs) and volume at 33, all the while connected to my ipods using either a 3.5mm to 3.5mm male to male cable or the Fiio L9 cable. I assume the Fiio 17 is fairly "neutral" because it didn't seem to color nor flavor the sound coming out of my ipods. It basically sounded as if it was coming straight from my i-devices but with more oomph to it (Thanks WAYNE for giving me a heads up on this=).
   
  These FXZ200s not only scale beautifully when amped, but this also made them more malleable as well. As i mentioned before, they didn't sound good when EQed the "Jazz" preset straight from my ipods, nonetheless while these FXZ200s are being amplified at the same time the sound is much more balanced and coherent. Highs are now well extended, though still lacks a bit of sparkle while the mids maintain its composure and elegance. Not to mention the low end become even more mind blowing now. When amped and set to the "Jazz" preset many albums that sounded kinda bland straight out of my ipods before now sounds much more engaging. Therefore malleability and scalability would be a fitting way to describe how these FXZ200s sound because these two factors truly make them shine.
   

   
  So how do the new kid on the block, the ATH CKN70s fare against these FXZ200???  Well it is difficult to say which one is "better" but it is possible to describe how each sounds differently so one can pick which is closer to ones' personal sound signature. All my listening with my CKN70s were done straight from my ipods as i found that amping them was not necessary since they are adequately driven to loud volumes by most mp3 players. This might be a negative or a positive depending on how you plan to use them. But i am sure they sound marvelous when amped as well.
   
  The bass on these CKN70 should be sufficient for your average music listener, but for bass heads they might find it a bit lacking. I would say the bass on these CKN70s is perfect because it matches really well with the rest of the sonic spectrum. The mids and highs are really forward- in fact the highs might be a bit too forward because they sound kinda bright with some sibilance when listening at high volumes. Having heard some of the carbon nanotube lineup from JVC, the sound of these CKN70s definitely aligns with the rest of those. The sound signature and presentation are very similar in that you will notice a lot of micro details and nuances in your music due to it sounding more 3D and Hi-Def.  Mids and highs on these are all over your face with a crazy amount of sparkle to them, along with a lush low end definitely makes these CKN70s "sexy" sounding. Some have mentioned that the "treble" might sound a bit "artificial" in these CNT micro driver iems. Compared to the FXZ200s, the CKN70s does in fact sound less "realistic." I would say the CKN70's presentation is more musical due to its faster and more engaging sound.  Although there is a lot less quantity as compared to the FXZ200s, the bass is more lush and attack is quicker on these CKN70s.  The sonic presentation of these CKN70s is more Hi-Def, elegant and upfront as compared to the more laid back/ spacious and more powerful presentation of the FXZ200s.
   

   
  When you directly A/B these two iems, the CKN70s might actually make the FXZ200s sound a bit boring because of the more "traditional" old school type of sonic presentation of the FXZ200s. This difference could also be attributed to the older dynamic tech drivers used in these FXZ200 against the new carbon nanotube micro drivers utilized in the CKN70s. I guess that's the nature of the beast because dynamic drivers seem to provide much bigger bass/ sub bass frequencies but will lack the lushness and speed of the newer CNT drivers. Therefore the only thing that is holding these FXZ200s from true greatness (for me at least) is the lack of lushness in the bass as well the need for more sparkle and extension in its treble.
   
  Comparing the CKN70s to the FXZ200s is like comparing sushi to filet mignon, both are amazing in it's own right. Even though i have never had filet mignon, that's how i imagine it would taste like when listening the FXZ200s; hearty yet classy at the same time. The CKN70s has this really elegant and refined texture to them which is similar to sushi in characteristics. These fundamental difference makes it really difficult to A/B the two since they are just too different sounding, so it all boils down to ones sound preferences. Neither of these are truly the best, because there is simply no best, just different styles of musical presentation and rendition.
   




   
  P.S. To be honest i really don't mind the cable on these CKN70s, they are really crappy especially for such an awesome sounding iem but their constant snake-like flex nature makes them almost defy gravity, and when a clip is applied there is little to no strain from them. I like this stupid cable. haha
   

   
  P.S.S. BIG THANKS to Twinkie for the edits!!!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



THEREFORE, THEREFORE, THEREFORE, THEREFORE, THEREFORE...........!!!<3s


----------



## Maxx134

O M G..
You made me read all that!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





maxx134 said:


> O M G..
> You made me read all that!


 

 ^

   
  DO IT OR ELSE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
   
  Hold up still got to do some revising/ editing.


----------



## MrEleventy

What? You said short! :O jklawlroflcopter
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Compliment!



Great job!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> What? You said short! :O jklawlroflcopter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HEEEEEEEEEEE it was even longer before, tried to free form it a bit and it blew up on my @ss.
   
  O.O
   
  Thanks!


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> JVC FXZ200/ ATH CKN70 Impressions/ Comparisons:


 
   
  Thanks much for expending the time and effort to post such a great review/comparison of these two fine IEMs!  I have my new CKN70 on it's second week of burn-in and can't wait to start enjoying it. It's amazing that these are so close in sound quality with their separate characteristics considering the price difference.
   
  One thing I like about the J-cord is being able to tell left from right without having to put on my reading glasses to aid my aging eyes. That's a small thing but it's just a little less hassle. 
   
  Again, thanks for the detailed write up!


----------



## DannyBai

Nice write up sf.  Next time, lets keep it short winded.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ haha i added a video to make it even longer. HOHO!!! That's my pretty boi @ss in derrrrr.


----------



## sfwalcer

Ooops. WAYNE i wanna see that GR07 BE write up of yours. We had a deal meng.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Ooops. WAYNE i wanna see that GR07 BE write up of yours. We had a deal meng.


 
   
  Ok, but mine is going to be long winded as opposed to concise like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nice impressions there sf!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok, but mine is going to be long winded as opposed to concise like yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Atomik has just green lighted those GR07 BEs, i am afraid........... very afraid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The longer the better, "That's what she said."


----------



## Mackem

Managed to sell my CKN70s; just couldn't get away with the J-cord at all in the end. Now what to buy..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *Atomik has just green lighted those GR07 BEs*, i am afraid........... very afraid.


 
   
  Did I miss something?


----------



## MrEleventy

That was fast, got a package today. Confirmed that it works with the s3 via otg. Couldn't help myself so I took a quick listen, it's bright like the ele. going to burn it in now.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Great impressions sf! 

It's good to know that these CKN70s hang with the FXZ200's despite the latter being over double the price. Makes me feel better in my decision in getting the CKN70 over the FXZ200 in the end.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Did I miss something?


 
   
  Atomik gave me the green light to audition his gr07 BEs, now i will finally understand what you have been spazzing on and on about WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lets see if that mochill is on the money this time or not. haha
  Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> That was fast, got a package today. Confirmed that it works with the s3 via otg. Couldn't help myself so I took a quick listen, it's bright like the ele. going to burn it in now.


 
  WoW those things look better/ smaller than i expected. Nice!
   




   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Great impressions sf!
> 
> It's good to know that these CKN70s hang with the FXZ200's despite the latter being over double the price. Makes me feel better in my decision in getting the CKN70 over the FXZ200 in the end.


 
   
  Yeppp it's a different flavor for sure, but the CKN70s can no doubt hang with these FXZ200s. Glad you're digging them as much as i am Gee. Good Stuff.


----------



## vlenbo

Thanks for the response to my question about the ckn70s last time danny. I just realized you had the fxzs for a while, and now have the 40s as well. Mind if I ask how great the bass impact is with the xba-40s versus the fxz100s and 200s? Since it has its own subwoofer, I am hoping it is inbetween the fxz100's and fxz200's impact and quantity, as well as quality.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Atomik gave me the green light to audition his gr07 BEs, now i will finally understand what you have been spazzing on and on about WAYNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very cool - good man that Atomik! I very much look into your impressions, no matter how wrong they might be LOL! You seem to be favoring the BA sig, so it will be interesting to see what you think of these dynamics (which really seem to be somewhere in between BA's and dynamics).
   
  But me? Spazzing? Let's keep my spazz in perspective here, considering I was one of the guys who was semi-spazzing about the mt300's. So yes, it's mochill's spazzing that should bear more weight and scrutiny (although I agree 100% with his spaz lol!).
   
  If it's 1000% spazzing that you are looking for, then no worries, it's coming. Got the ws99's now, and they are *very* spaz-worthy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good Job sf.. You made the front page..
   
  In other news I survived first day of class..It is gonna be tough road ahead..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good Job sf.. You made the front page..
> 
> In other news I survived first day of class..It is gonna be tough road ahead..


 
   
  It's a new brave world Ds! Can you say "countless hours of studying"???
   
  Glad you made it through that first day though. You will get into the groove and the routine, and you will do great.


----------



## Dsnuts

I see that you got your WS99 Wayne..Your gonna like em a lot. Maybe not a much as Danny but maybe just as much.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> That was fast, got a package today. Confirmed that it works with the s3 via otg. Couldn't help myself so I took a quick listen, it's bright like the ele. going to burn it in now.


 

 That was fast delivery..The unit looks cooler than the Ele that is for certain..I hope those end up being a more refined sounding dac..The cost is right and it seems they are using some premium parts..Give em the treatment. Look forward to hear how they sound after a few days..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I see that you got your WS99 Wayne..Your gonna like em a lot. Maybe not a much as Danny but maybe just as much.


 
   
  I think maybe just as much. Can't freakin' take them off my head, and this is without the prerequisite burn in. May the spazz begin!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes the bass is addictive..I need to head back into my books..Why was I not paying more attention the first time around I have no idea..I feel I am paying for it now.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes the bass is addictive..I need to head back into my books..Why was I not paying more attention the first time around I have no idea..I feel I am paying for it now.


 
   
  It's not only the bass - the entire signature is addictive. Definitely gets the head bobbing!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Very cool - good man that Atomik! I very much look into your impressions, no matter how wrong they might be LOL! You seem to be favoring the BA sig, so it will be interesting to see what you think of these dynamics (which really seem to be somewhere in between BA's and dynamics).
> 
> But me? Spazzing? Let's keep my spazz in perspective here, considering I was one of the guys who was semi-spazzing about the mt300's. So yes, it's mochill's spazzing that should bear more weight and scrutiny (although I agree 100% with his spaz lol!).
> 
> If it's 1000% spazzing that you are looking for, then no worries, it's coming. Got the ws99's now, and they are *very* spaz-worthy.


 
   
  ^ Spazz right on WAYNE, i am looking forward to it actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Good Job sf.. You made the front page..
> 
> In other news I survived first day of class..It is gonna be tough road ahead..


 
  WOOOOOOOOOOOOO, i have made it baby!!!

   
  Try to have fun with it Ds, i know it's harder said than done.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes the bass is addictive..I need to head back into my books..Why was I not paying more attention the first time around I have no idea..I feel I am paying for it now.


 
   
  Don't be so hard on yourself meng, it's been so many years since you have hit those books. Just destroy them this time around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can do it Ds!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Thanks for the response to my question about the ckn70s last time danny. I just realized you had the fxzs for a while, and now have the 40s as well. Mind if I ask how great the bass impact is with the xba-40s versus the fxz100s and 200s? Since it has its own subwoofer, I am hoping it is inbetween the fxz100's and fxz200's impact and quantity, as well as quality.


 
  The way I hear it, the quantity is less than both the FXZ's but quality is better.  It's an armature woofer compared to the dynamic ones so this makes sense to me.  It has plenty of quantity though and doesn't get too far behind when it's in the music.  The difference here is that the FXZ's will always add bass to the music but not the XBA-40's.  What's better on the 40's is the overall sound. The midrange is much better and forward and the treble region adds good sparkle and is detailed more so than the FXZ's.  I feel that the stage is wider on the 40's as well and instrument separation is more apparent.  Overall, the 40's are better for all genres of music and sound better all together.  My apologies to the FXZ lovers (including myself).  
   
   
  p.s. iphone un-amped.  I'll try it out with an amp next.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The way I hear it, the quantity is less than both the FXZ's but quality is better.  It's an armature woofer compared to the dynamic ones so this makes sense to me.  It has plenty of quantity though and doesn't get too far behind when it's in the music.  The difference here is that the FXZ's will always add bass to the music but not the XBA-40's.  What's better on the 40's is the overall sound. The midrange is much better and forward and the treble region adds good sparkle and is detailed more so than the FXZ's.  I feel that the stage is wider on the 40's as well and instrument separation is more apparent.  Overall, the 40's are better for all genres of music and sound better all together.  My apologies to the FXZ lovers (including myself).


 
   
  I'm glad you didn't say all of that when I was at my weakest impulse xba40 purchasing stage a week or so back lol!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The way I hear it, the quantity is less than both the FXZ's but quality is better.  It's an armature woofer compared to the dynamic ones so this makes sense to me.  It has plenty of quantity though and doesn't get too far behind when it's in the music.  The difference here is that the FXZ's will always add bass to the music but not the XBA-40's.  What's better on the 40's is the overall sound. The midrange is much better and forward and the treble region adds good sparkle and is detailed more so than the FXZ's.  I feel that the stage is wider on the 40's as well and instrument separation is more apparent.  Overall, the 40's are better for all genres of music and sound better all together.  My apologies to the FXZ lovers (including myself).
> 
> 
> p.s. iphone un-amped.  I'll try it out with an amp next.


 
  Nice, thanks for the response. I am now compelled to purchase the xba-40s next and compare it to the fxz100, ckn70, and the xba-40s. Looks like it is enough then, the ckn70s had a similar amount of bass and weaker impact than the fxz100s, but had cleaner bass. I can't wait to hear even better bass from the xba-40s, as well as the whole spectrum. The speed on the bass is clearly better than most dynamics, right?
   



waynes world said:


> I'm glad you didn't say all of that when I was at my weakest impulse xba40 purchasing stage a week or so back lol!


 

  lol, too bad I'm the victim now.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm glad you didn't say all of that when I was at my weakest impulse xba40 purchasing stage a week or so back lol!


 
  You got the WS99's which are tops.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But the 40's might be in your future.  
  Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Nice, thanks for the response. I am now compelled to purchase the xba-40s next and compare it to the fxz100, ckn70, and the xba-40s. Looks like it is enough then, the ckn70s had a similar amount of bass and weaker impact than the fxz100s, but had cleaner bass. I can't wait to hear even better bass from the xba-40s, as well as the whole spectrum. The speed on the bass is clearly better than most dynamics, right?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, too bad I'm the victim now.


 
  Amping the FXZ's adds a better flavor but same goes for the 40's as well.  The bass is still the same as I described earlier but the FXZ's bass just sounds better when amped.  The 40's bass isn't fast but faster than the FXZ's.  Not sure if it's better or faster than most dynamics but I really can't think of any right now that compares to this quantity of bass and beats it in a dynamic.  The RE-272's come to mind but it lacks quantity to the 40's to even compare.  I think you'll be satisfied with the bass and the whole sound altogether.  It is a spectacular phone.  It has a big sound like the FXZ's but cleaner, better separation and airier.  The XBA-30/3's are not joke either.  The bass is less in quantity but faster, tighter.  More forward vocals.  But for us bass guys, the 40's are the ones to get.


----------



## Carlsan

dannybai said:


> You got the WS99's which are tops.   But the 40's might be in your future.
> Amping the FXZ's adds a better flavor but same goes for the 40's as well.  The bass is still the same as I described earlier but the FXZ's bass just sounds better when amped.  The 40's bass isn't fast but faster than the FXZ's.  Not sure if it's better or faster than most dynamics but I really can't think of any right now that compares to this quantity of bass and beats it in a dynamic.  The RE-272's come to mind but it lacks quantity to the 40's to even compare.  I think you'll be satisfied with the bass and the whole sound altogether.  It is a spectacular phone.  It has a big sound like the FXZ's but cleaner, better separation and airier.  The XBA-30/3's are not joke either.  The bass is less in quantity but faster, tighter.  More forward vocals.  But for us bass guys, the 40's are the ones to get.


----------



## Carlsan

Agreed!!!


----------



## Mackem

Filling the void these CKN70s will be tough but I am confident I can do it reasonable well with your help. Y-cord here I come.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Agreed!!!


 
   
  Hey Carlsan, your current list of headphones crashes my laptop when I try to view it lol. I'm pretty sure you were responding about the xba40's. But do you have the ws99's as well? If not, then what's up with that!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Filling the void these CKN70s will be tough but I am confident I can do it reasonable well with your help. Y-cord here I come.


 

 I don't think you should have given them away tbh as I know you don't have a high budget set and these are probably the best iem's you can get in this price range. Hopefully the CKS77x will be the one for you but if not, you will have to spend more if you want an iem that is as good as these CKN70's.


----------



## eaglears

A little bit late to the party but look what the cat dragged in. Upon opening the box I thought " @#$@ these little CKN70's are tiny, there's nothing to them, they're double the price of the S500's and I don't need portables at the moment so maybe I'll leave em boxed and sell em to my buddy" Just then wifey walks in, takes a look at the cat sniffing the two packages, grabs the S500's and says "thanks". Well that solved that. Listened to em both and I won't cry that wifey hijacked the S500's, these CKN70's on me head now are impressive. These lil nanomicrobuggers are the shnizzlezit as far as I'm concerned. I was asked not to give a review until 300 hours of breakin which I will abide by.
   
  EE


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eaglears said:


> A little bit late to the party but look what the cat dragged in. Upon opening the box I thought " @#$@ these little CKN70's are tiny, there's nothing to them, they're double the price of the S500's and I don't need portables at the moment so maybe I'll leave em boxed and sell em to my buddy" Just then wifey walks in, takes a look at the cat sniffing the two packages, grabs the S500's and says "thanks". Well that solved that. Listened to em both and I won't cry that wifey hijacked the S500's, these CKN70's on me head now are impressive. These lil nanomicrobuggers are the shnizzlezit as far as I'm concerned. I was asked not to give a review until 300 hours of breakin which I will abide by.
> 
> EE


 

 LMAO you sure got a cool wifey. She got good taste!!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





eaglears said:


> A little bit late to the party but look what the cat dragged in. Upon opening the box I thought " @#$@ these little CKN70's are tiny, there's nothing to them, they're double the price of the S500's and I don't need portables at the moment so maybe I'll leave em boxed and sell em to my buddy" Just then wifey walks in, takes a look at the cat sniffing the two packages, grabs the S500's and says "thanks". Well that solved that. Listened to em both and I won't cry that wifey hijacked the S500's, these CKN70's on me head now are impressive. These lil nanomicrobuggers are the shnizzlezit as far as I'm concerned. I was asked not to give a review until 300 hours of breakin which I will abide by.
> 
> EE


 

 You have the same colour of CKN70 & S500 as I do, good choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  Btw, I would say that the CKN70's are better than the S500's anyway, glad you are enjoying them so far


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





eaglears said:


> Upon opening the box I thought " @#$@ these little CKN70's are tiny, there's nothing to them,


 
   
  Mine just arrived today as well. I had to pick them up at the post office. I couldn't wait, opened them in the parking lot, plugged them into my phone (didn't have my portable rig on me) and was impressed right away. Sounded even better with the rig.
   
  My first thought was exactly the same as yours. They are SO small compared to what the images made them out to be. Super light and it's almost like they aren't even there. 
   
  Maybe I've grown so accustom to the terrible cord on the monoprice 9927s that anything not trying to strangle me with murderous intent is a step up, but I really have nothing negative to say about the cable, I actually like it.
   
  Putting them on the burner, cant wait for them to finish cooking.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> JVC FXZ200/ ATH CKN70 Impressions/ Comparisons:
> 
> Comparing the CKN70s to the FXZ200s it is like comparing sushi to filet mignon, both are amazing in it's own right. Even though *i have never had filet mignon*, that's how i imagine it would taste like when listening the FXZ200s; hearty yet classy at the same time. The CKN70s has this really elegant and refined texture to them which is similar to sushi in characteristics. These fundamental difference makes it really difficult to A/B the two since they are just too different sounding, so it all boils down to ones sound preferences. Neither these are truly the best, because there is simply no best, just different styles of musical presentation and rendition.


 
   
  OMG!   ....you don't know what you're missing ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Atomik has just green lighted those GR07 BEs, i am afraid........... very afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It ain't the size of it !!!   ....it's what it *CAN* do that matters !!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





eaglears said:


> A little bit late to the party but look what the cat dragged in. Upon opening the box I thought " @#$@ these little CKN70's are tiny, there's nothing to them, they're double the price of the S500's and I don't need portables at the moment so maybe I'll leave em boxed and sell em to my buddy" Just then wifey walks in, takes a look at the cat sniffing the two packages, grabs the S500's and says "thanks". Well that solved that. Listened to em both and I won't cry that wifey hijacked the S500's, these CKN70's on me head now are impressive. These lil nanomicrobuggers are the shnizzlezit as far as I'm concerned. I was asked not to give a review until 300 hours of breakin which I will abide by.
> 
> EE


 
   
  Welcome !    ...you're not late, we only just started the party ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great advise ! ...whoever told you to burn them for 300 hrs


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





boleh7 said:


> Received my ckn70 yesterday  so far at 20hrs and i found the treble is too high for my liking  will leave it burn in and hope will bring down the treble. ( not sure if this help , any advise for a newbie ? )
> 
> Have anyone try the FXZ tip with the ckn70 ? I found the treble reduce by using the FXZ tip and sound better than the original tip


 
   
  LOL ! ...you keep burning them Bro !     ...after 300 hrs, they'll melt your ears away with their liquid vocals !


----------



## eaglears

Ya I'm finding the treble high as well on the CKN70's (S500 seem fine though), however I've read enough here to know to not get too excited over it until they've been roasted n toasted.I also wouldn't comment on brightness until I've heard them on tubes even though I realize this isn't how they will be commonly used. I find tubes match well with playing digital files and vinyl matches better with solid state, just a broad generalization. I told the wife earlier that they can sound even better after breaking in... so... at the end of the evening she rolls into the office with her laptop and the S500 an goes "here". That's code for "I really like these an can you burn em in for me please".
   
  EE


----------



## boleh7

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL ! ...you keep burning them Bro !     ...after 300 hrs, they'll melt your ears away with their liquid vocals !


 
   
  at about 80hrs now and keep getting better


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I don't think you should have given them away tbh as I know you don't have a high budget set and these are probably the best iem's you can get in this price range. Hopefully the CKS77x will be the one for you but if not, you will have to spend more if you want an iem that is as good as these CKN70's.


 
  I'm just not a fan whatsoever of the J-Cord, don't like using a clip for my IEMs either.


----------



## MrEleventy

In other news... ELE-plastique is still burning. About 48hrs thus far and still going. I'll be back in another 2 days. I hit up the top of that thing with electrical tape to minimize the blue led. It's super bright. !_!


----------



## eaglears

Has anyone ever damaged their phones/iems during breakin? I've done lots of reading here and don't remember coming across anything as such but just checking as I'm "melting" the drivers as Dsnuts has said. I've got em cranked up pretty good.
   
  EE


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1. I'm sure the CKS77X will be awesome. AT just keeps getting better and better with every release. Hyped for the newest solid bass tech.
   
  Quote: 





eaglears said:


> Has anyone ever damaged their phones/iems during breakin? I've done lots of reading here and don't remember coming across anything as such but just checking as I'm "melting" the drivers as Dsnuts has said. I've got em cranked up pretty good.
> 
> EE


 
   
  Don't blast em too high, lol. If they're too loud to listen to, that is good enough.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





eaglears said:


> Has anyone ever damaged their phones/iems during breakin? I've done lots of reading here and don't remember coming across anything as such but just checking as I'm "melting" the drivers as Dsnuts has said. I've got em cranked up pretty good.
> 
> EE


 
  I just burned mine in for over 300 hours straight.  Cranked quite loud and no problems.  Still too bright for my taste but at lower volumes not much of a problem.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I just burned mine in for over 300 hours straight.  Cranked quite loud and no problems.  Still too bright for my taste but at lower volumes not much of a problem.


 
   
  I forgot how many hours i have put in on these, like 3 weeks with non-stop overnight burn-in and on/ off day time burn and these have opened up nicely. Just noticed that their sound is more full/ spacious and less lean sounding as it was just couple of days ago. There is still some brightness to them but the sibilance has been toned down a lot, even on high listening volumes.
   
  So keep at it folks, beat them down with lots of fast hard hitting bass tracks and they will eventually shine.


----------



## Mackem

So where the CKS77s better than the CKS99s? Trying to decide between 77X and 99X


----------



## Zelda

99X 






???


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So where the CKS77s better than the CKS99s? Trying to decide between 77X and 99X


 
  You have to look at what we know. The CKS99 was released on Oct. 19th and is not very old. The 77S are discontinued and replaced(at the same price and slot) with the 77X. Usually older phones are replaced with a better model like the CKM500 being better then a CKM55. The CKM500 are said to even be better than the CKM77 which is a 5 series being better than a higher 7 series. It looks like we just have a correction with slightly better ones coming out for older ones to fit better with the improved CKS99 and CKS1000. This accounts for just an X designation. I wouldn't hold out hope that the 77X is better than either the CKN70 or the CKS99 just better than the 77S which had lackluster mids and highs compared to the newer models.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zelda said:


> 99X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Middle of the page. Here is the linky.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-ghosts-first-take-ath-ckn70-pg487-dannybs-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/8340
   
  From jant71's posts.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You have to look at what we know. The CKS99 was released on Oct. 19th and is not very old. The 77S are discontinued and replaced(at the same price and slot) with the 77X. Usually older phones are replaced with a better model like the CKM500 being better then a CKM55. The CKM500 are said to even be better than the CKM77 which is a 5 series being better than a higher 7 series. It looks like we just have a correction with slightly better ones coming out for older ones to fit better with the improved CKS99 and CKS1000. This accounts for just an X designation. I wouldn't hold out hope that the 77X is better than either the CKN70 or the CKS99 just better than the 77S which had lackluster mids and highs compared to the newer models.


 
   
  Solid Bass CKS99's. "Solid Bass" stands for _friggin' amazing_. And for only 6900 yen ($74 US). Somebody has to get them and report back!


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Middle of the page. Here is the linky.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-ghosts-first-take-ath-ckn70-pg487-dannybs-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/8340
> 
> From jant71's posts.


 
  Sorry, I got confused. The new ones are the 55X and 77X. CKN70s would've been perfect but for the cable. I hope they release a successor with a Y-cable


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You have to look at what we know. The CKS99 was released on Oct. 19th and is not very old. The 77S are discontinued and replaced(at the same price and slot) with the 77X. Usually older phones are replaced with a better model like the CKM500 being better then a CKM55. The CKM500 are said to even be better than the CKM77 which is a 5 series being better than a higher 7 series. It looks like we just have a correction with slightly better ones coming out for older ones to fit better with the improved CKS99 and CKS1000. This accounts for just an X designation. I wouldn't hold out hope that the 77X is better than either the CKN70 or the CKS99 just better than the 77S which had lackluster mids and highs compared to the newer models.


 
   
  Agreed, the CKS77X won't be better than the CKS99, just right below it or on par (hoping for the latter as AT has been moving fast with their improvements). The old CKS77 needs an update to close the gap with the new solid bass and this is it.
   
  Quote: 





mackem said:


> Sorry, I got confused. The new ones are the 55X and 77X. CKN70s would've been perfect but for the cable. I hope they release a successor with a Y-cable


 
   
  You know they're gonna announce a CKN90 soon. With the better cable that they know we want and more refinements on the sound.


----------



## Seekky

just ordered Sony DR-BTN200 bluetooth headphones from amazon.jp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  let's see how they sound.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Solid Bass CKS99's. "Solid Bass" stands for _friggin' amazing_. And for only 6900 yen ($74 US). Somebody has to get them and report back!


 
  you think the cks99 has same kind of punch as the cks77?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> you think the cks99 has same kind of punch as the cks77?


 
   
  Speculation/hope only. That's why I said "Somebody has to get them and report back!".
   
*The "Solid Bass" stands for friggin' amazing *bit is based on the WS99's, and that is *not* speculation


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Agreed, the CKS77X won't be better than the CKS99, just right below it or on par (hoping for the latter as AT has been moving fast with their improvements). The old CKS77 needs an update to close the gap with the new solid bass and this is it.
> 
> 
> *You know they're gonna announce a CKN90 soon. With the better cable that they know we want and more refinements on the sound.*


 
  I hope that if they do it's not _too_ much more expensive. Slightly improved CKN70 with Y-cord and it's an instabuy for me


----------



## sfwalcer

ATH is gonna release a CKN90??? Where you folks get this news from, are there any sexy pics of these so call 90s? O.O


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mackem said:


> So where the CKS77s better than the CKS99s? Trying to decide between 77X and 99X


 
   


 Depends on your sound preference.  They new CKS 99&1k and the last edition 55&77 are two totally different sounds.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> you think the cks99 has same kind of punch as the cks77?


 

 NO!!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> NO!!!!


 
   
  I don't doubt you, but could you please elaborate?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> NO!!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I don't doubt you, but could you please elaborate?


 

 ^ LMAO
   

   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



*NO!!!*


----------



## waynes world

^ You made me read all that? Lol!


----------



## DannyBai

I'd like to say that the RE-400's sound incredible.  Only $99.


----------



## waynes world

Cool! When did you snag those?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'd like to say that the RE-400's sound incredible.  Only $99.


 
  ^
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I don't doubt you, but could you please elaborate?


 
  ^


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool! When did you snag those?


 
  Got 'em Wednesday.  Super tiny and worth every penny and more in sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Got 'em Wednesday.  Super tiny and worth every penny and more in sound.


 

 Found one Amazon review of them that is almost as short and concise as i would like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-RE-400-Performance-In-ear-Headphone/product-reviews/B00AWLEAH6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
   
  WoW!!! Happy reading ya'll.
   




   
  Looks like ClieOS did a long review of them already here at head-fi. Nice nice.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/653370/review-hifiman-re400-waterline-the-new-reference


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WoW!!! Happy reading ya'll.


 
  That about sums it up.  The small double flange tips that come with this is the best I've ever used and I hate anything non-single flange.  Only problem for me is the deep fit.  Not comfortable.  Thankfully the Auvio tips work well and I don't have to have that deep fit to get proper sound.  Definitely small enough to sleep on your side.  Hifiman truly amazes me with their tuning.  These are accurate but adds just enough fun factor to enjoy the music.  Friendly for all genres unlike the RE262 and 272.  It's not the new AT or JVC sound but it's something that will last the test of time much longer for someone looking for higher end sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> That about sums it up.  The small double flange tips that come with this is the best I've ever used and I hate anything non-single flange.  Only problem for me is the deep fit.  Not comfortable.  Thankfully the Auvio tips work well and I don't have to have that deep fit to get proper sound.  Definitely small enough to sleep on your side.  Hifiman truly amazes me with their tuning.  These are accurate but adds just enough fun factor to enjoy the music.  Friendly for all genres unlike the RE262 and 272.  It's not the new AT or JVC sound but it's something that will last the test of time much longer for someone looking for higher end sound.


 

 Hmmm looks like Hifiman and VSonic is kicking some serious @ss these days, them Chinese doods are stepping up their game by leaps and bounds. And this is not just their bootleg stuff. haha


----------



## lovinghart

Hi everyone! Would anyone be willing to compare the Audio Technica AD900x to the Audio Technica CKN70? Especially in terms of price/performance, which is better?  I know comparing IEMs to full-sized headphones may seem unfair, but I would like to see how much the CKN70s punch above their price. Thanks!


----------



## lovinghart

Would also like to hear some comparisons between the Hifiman RE400 and the ATH-CKN70  Thanks!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lovinghart said:


> Hi everyone! Would anyone be willing to compare the Audio Technica AD900x to the Audio Technica CKN70? Especially in terms of price/performance, which is better?  I know comparing IEMs to full-sized headphones may seem unfair, but I would like to see how much the CKN70s punch above their price. Thanks!


 
   
  Quote: 





lovinghart said:


> Would also like to hear some comparisons between the Hifiman RE400 and the ATH-CKN70  Thanks!


 
  I'll get back to you tomorrow if no one else has by then.  Old man's gotta go to bed.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm looks like Hifiman and VSonic is kicking some serious @ss these days, them Chinese doods are stepping up their game by leaps and bounds. And this is not just their bootleg stuff. haha


 
  They've always had game.  Not many pay attention to them.


----------



## lovinghart

Ok thanks Danny! Would really like to hear from you


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They've always had game.  Not many pay attention to them.


 

 Yeah that copy cat game. LoL Seems it's mostly just rebranded OEM stuff, not sure it's really their own innovations or inventions though, since most of the top audio brands just out source all their production to China, which makes it too easy to just "borrow" that tech and rehash it if you knowhatimeng.


----------



## eaglears

Hi everyone! Would anyone be willing to compare the Audio Technica AD900x to the Audio Technica CKN70? Especially in terms of price/performance, which is better?  I know comparing IEMs to full-sized headphones may seem unfair, but I would like to see how much the CKN70s punch above their price.
   
Waiting to get the AD900X. Still burning in the CKN70's. Only 50 hours now, therefore not certified to fully comment, however... on my head now playing cowboy junkies. I was expecting not to like these but boy was I wrong. I think I now love IEMS, like a lighting quick nimble ninja main-vein shot to audio nirvana, pure isolation, music in to the heart of your brain, quite amazing and out right shocking given their diminutive and non-assuming physical presence. Money not wasted, "punch"ing above their price tag speedbagging with exemplary pace rhthym and timing.
   
EE


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah that copy cat game. LoL Seems it's mostly just rebranded OEM stuff, not sure it's really their own innovations or inventions though, since most of the top audio brands just out source all their production to China, which makes it too easy to just "borrow" that tech and rehash it if you knowhatimeng.


 
  GR07 was in development for more than three years, only the driver bio-cellulose technology was patented from Sony, so I don't think that is a copy cat of any other product. I don't know about the rest, though.


----------



## ericp10

The following is just a very quick assessment of the CKS1000 that someone asked me about in my inbox. After more than 100 hours on this IEM:


  Well I changed my signature and right now I have them right below the ASG-2 (base on how I remember the Aurisonics sounding since I don't have my new pair yet).

 It is above the FXZ series in clarity and sound stage (although those are still very good sound IEMs to me too). Drums are very natural sounding and the mids are lush and thick. Vocals are clear, but the dual chambers system just gives a really lovely layered fantastic sound to the music.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I'm seeing some good prices for the WS99. How similar of different will it be from my A900x (which I'm immensely enjoying)? Is it worth it to have both? Or what about the ES700? Your thoughts please?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm seeing some good prices for the WS99. How similar of different will it be from my A900x (which I'm immensely enjoying)? Is it worth it to have both? Or what about the ES700? Your thoughts please?


 
   
  Dsnuts provided some impressions regarding the WS99 and the A900X in the WS99 thread here.
   
  Maxx134 provided some impressions regarding the WS99 and the ES700 in the same thread here.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Dsnuts provided some impressions regarding the WS99 and the A900X in the WS99 thread here.
> 
> Maxx134 provided some impressions regarding the WS99 and the ES700 in the same thread here.


 
   
  Forgot about Dsnuts impressions. Thanks for both links, waynes world!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Forgot about Dsnuts impressions. Thanks for both links, waynes world!


 
   
  Yer welcome. And it's great that you are enjoying your AD900's!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yer welcome. And it's great that you are enjoying your AD900's!


 
  I don't have the AD900s. I have the A900x. And I still need more comparisons. lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't have the AD900s. I have the A900x. And I still need more comparisons. lol


 
   
  Right! It's hard not to get confused with their naming conventions!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ ericp ATH fan boi in the making!!! Poor JVC just can't catch a break this year. LoL


----------



## ericp10

Not a fanboi, but I like what I like.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Not a fanboi, but I like what I like.


 

 ^ That's what they all say, sooner or later ATH is gonna take over your entire collection and Ooops how did this happen.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ That's what they all say, sooner or later ATH is gonna take over your entire collection and Ooops how did this happen.


 
   
  Yes. Must resist wanting the CKS1000 and have that happening to me as well


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes. Must resist wanting the CKS1000 and have that happening to me as well


 

 haha, kinda ironic cuz i have owned mostly JVC budget-fi gears but i don't think i am that big of a fan of their "house" sound. I dunno it just sounds too linear and doesn't have enough refined warmth to it.
   
  I think you're fine with those gr07 BEs WAYNE but i will soon find out what the hype is cuz eke just shipped it out yesterday and i should get it by early next week. They're on a detour to my place before i send it back to atomik's beautiful self.
   
  Those CKS1000 is like an iem version of your WS99s meng, don't you read fool. Ds needs to slap some sense into you ASAP. haha
   
  Just keep your lust for those XBA 40s on target and you should be a happy camper.


----------



## ericp10

Let's see: I have four JVCs Iems; four AT IEMs; three TDK; one Westone IEM; two AT headphones (but I never listen to the M-50 so I'll say one); one JVC  heaphone; on Fischer headphone; one Creative Live;  on Sony IEM; one Shure; and one Vsonic (and some no name stuff). And not counting my two excellent 1964 EARS customs (which I consider the V6 the best phone I own period). 

 So nope, not worried about becoming a AT fanboi, although I have been impressed with them lately. I'm sure JVC will put out something soon I want real bad (I really want their top of the line wood headphone with the wood woofer, but that's way outside of my price range).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I think you're fine with those gr07 BEs WAYNE but i will soon find out what the hype is cuz eke just shipped it out yesterday and i should get it by early next week. They're on a detour to my place before i send it back to atomik's beautiful self.


 
   
  I know I'm fine with them    But it seems that no matter what you get, once the head-fi/audio addiction gets it's hooks into you, there's no stopping it lol! The only rationalizing I can hang onto at the moment is that I would also like a high end non-over ears iem. Yeah, that's it!
   
  Quote: 





> Those CKS1000 is like an iem version of your WS99s meng, don't you read fool. Ds needs to slap some sense into you ASAP. haha


 
   
  Yes, I do know that. And that's why resisting them is going to be a very difficult thing to do.
   
  Quote: 





> Just keep your lust for those XBA 40s on target and you should be a happy camper.


 
   
  The only thing that concerns me about the 40's is how source sensitive they are. The 30's would probably be a safer bet in that regard (at the expense of some soundstage etc). So I would consider the 30's if their price comes back down to around $130 (that would be a great price for them). Heck, RE400's look pretty great for $100 as well. Heck, the CKS99's might be awesome for $70 - why don't you snag them and let us know?
   
  For now though, yeah, the gr07be's are keeping the iem impulse buying at bay


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha, kinda ironic cuz i have owned mostly JVC budget-fi gears but i don't think i am that big of a fan of their "house" sound. I dunno it just sounds too linear and doesn't have enough refined warmth to it.
> 
> I think you're fine with those gr07 BEs WAYNE but i will soon find out what the hype is cuz eke just shipped it out yesterday and i should get it by early next week. They're on a detour to my place before i send it back to atomik's beautiful self.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Oh, if that is the case, I don't need the WS99, although it would be great to hear a headphone that sound like the CKS1000. You have a hell of a pair of headphones if they sound like the CKS1000, waynes world.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh, if that is the case, I don't need the WS99, although it would be great to hear a headphone that sound like the CKS1000. You have a hell of a pair of headphones if they sound like the CKS1000, waynes world.


 
   
  Well, hopefully dsnuts chimes in, because he has both. But as far as the WS99's being something special is concerned, they are indeed.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh, if that is the case, I don't need the WS99, although it would be great to hear a headphone that sound like the CKS1000. You have a hell of a pair of headphones if they sound like the CKS1000, waynes world.


 

 Well you're not safe just yet, cuz the CKS1000s from Ds impressions is like a more condensed version of the WS99s, so if you have the WS99 getting the CKS1000s is like a slight downgrade as in WAYNE's case. But for you getting the WS99s is like a upgrade from your CKS1000s. Don't you want to hear those CKS1Ks at the full glory and potential???


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Well you're not safe just yet, cuz the CKS1000s from Ds impressions is like a more condensed version of the WS99s, so if you have the WS99 getting the CKS1000s is like a slight downgrade as in WAYNE's case. But for you getting the WS99s is like a upgrade from your CKS1000s. Don't you want to hear those CKS1Ks at the full glory and potential???


 
   
  Lol - obviously the WS99 hype machine has rubbed off on you a bit sf! Just.Do.It.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol - obviously the WS99 hype machine has rubbed off on you a bit sf! Just.Do.It.


 

 Say what?!!! NO SUCH THING!!! I am immune to peer pressure remember.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Say what?!!! NO SUCH THING!!! I am immune to peer pressure remember.


 
   
  This isn't peer pressure. This is me telling you what you must do and eventually will do. If you don't get with the program, I only have one question for you...

   
  And yes, I am Jennifer Aniston


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I don't doubt you, but could you please elaborate?


 

 Kinda hard to elaborte.  The question was if the New Cks's could match the old CKS bass and the answer is no, not at all.  Be it Punch, or rumble the cks77 comes out on top.  The new CKS are waaaay more focused on mids than the bass imo.  Extremely bigger soundstage and better clarity on these new ones as well.  Bass and general full bodied-ness the 77 eats the newer ones whole.  If you want a bass upgrade to the 77, I have to recommend the JVC FXZ200, I honestly said "where the hell did the bass go" when I tried to go back to my cks77's after the JVC.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is exactly the comparison I had been looking/waiting for.  That is, the change in bass impact between the CKS77 and the newer "solid bass" ATH IEMs.  The upgrade challenge with the CKS77 is to keep the same bass impact with better mids and highs.  Getting better mids and highs with a reduction in bass impact is not an upgrade.  Call it something else, but not an upgrade.  Those who like a lot of bass, but would be happy with less bass impact than that provided by the CKS77, will think of the new solid bass as an upgrade even if they were not.  Those of us who would not be as happy with a lower bass impact than what the CKS77 have, such as quisxx, SAM63 and I, would only see as an upgrade something with the same or greater bass impact and better mids and highs.
   
  I gave my CKS77 to a friend of mine, knowing that he enjoyed them as much as I did.  Since I see him often, I borrowed them for the weekend.  Listening to them again, I have just realized that cleaning the mids and highs at the expense of less bass impact would not be an upgrade for me.
   
  Look at the posts linked below to have a better picture of what quisxx is writing about.  It seems like SAM63 had not found the FXZ200 bass until his last post.  But, quisxx did!
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/1365#post_9006220
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/1515#post_9016681
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2010#post_9049031
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197200
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197236
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197253
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197382
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197845
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2625#post_9197852
   
   
  Now, I have a question for you, quisxx:  How do the mids and highs of the FXZ200 compare to those of the CKS77?


----------



## lovinghart

Good day to everyone! I was wondering whether it would be possible for someone to compare the ATH-CKN70 with the ATH-AD900X? Would like to also hear comparisons of the CKN70 with the Hifiman RE-400. How much of an improvement would these phones be over the JVC-HAS500? I would also like to know whether which phones are best for folk, acoustic, alternative-type music, with a preference for male voices and guitar. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am taking a bit of a break from study.. Yes even on my day off. I have to have my nose in the books. For your question of how the AD900X compares to the CKN70. Both are entirely different beasts as you know. One is a full sized headphone and one is the current iem topic of this thread. 
   
  This may surprise you guys but I have lost count on just how many hours I have been burning in my CKN70 and I do feel they have not only a fuller sound but also has balanced out for the better. If I was to guess I have well over a 1000 hours of burn in. Since I have been at home with my study time I just let music rip through my Audinst MX2 and one end plugged to my CKN70 and the other plugged into one of my other headphones..I do know that once the drivers actually mature the mids on the CKN70 actually has some warmth to them much like the CKS1000 does and will sound much fuller even after 200 hours or so.  Also I am certain the CKN70 actually has the stiffest driver over any of the carbon nanotube phones to date. So keep at it.
   
  Both phones are excellent for the money and with one being the AD900X you get a full open back beautifully executed light and comfortable headphone that has a stage and air to the sounds that most headphones lack. The stage of the CKN70 is commendable for such a smaller earphone but the AD900X is grand in stage compared to the CKN70. But the stage is focused on the CKN70 and there for detail of your entire tune comes out cleanly on them. Micro HD using carbon nantubes. The CKN70 does not lack any detail and only sounds better and better with longer burn in and use on them... These are my go to portable earphones as much as my CKS1000.
   
  I want to say both phones does guitar amazing but for male vocals the CKN70 has a slight edge simply because the stage is more intimate over the AD900X. And also has a the more fuller lower mids that help out male vocal presentation. Where the AD900X is excellent is their overall presentation and that stage..Bigger grander musical scores just can't sound any better to my ears.
   
  I can honestly recommend either or but it will be more dependent on your need. If you want one for on the go. The CKN70 or maybe even the new RE400 Danny got sounds like a good option as well...The only issue with the CKN70 is they do need a BIG burn in.. I can turn up my CKN70 with no harshness in the highs at all now where before turning up the music meant I had to turn it down because of the forward treble. Not anymore.. The RE400 sounds like they will be easy going from the go so that might be a good option.
   
  For the CKS1000 vs the WS99. Think CKS1000 with bigger bass and you get the WS99.. The CKS1000 clarity being in ears has the edge over the WS99 therefore vocal guys will like the more mid focus of the CKS1000 over the WS99. But once you adjust to the bigger sound on the WS99 the mids on them are just as engaging if not more so.


----------



## lovinghart

Really thanks for the reply Ds! Glad to hear from you and good luck on your studies! Would like to hear from other people with these phones too (Danny)  Thanks to all!


----------



## waynes world

From what you said ds, the cks1000 is very interesting!


----------



## DannyBai

Some quick comparisons for lovinghart.  (AD900X, RE400 and CKN70)
   
  Bass:  The CKN70's have the thickest and the most quantity.  The 400 and 900 are quite equal in quantity.  As for quality, some might find the 70's to be not as good as the other two because of the abundance but I prefer a little more bass so I enjoy it quite a bit.  But, the 400's never have too much bass and sounds about perfect in quality and quantity.  The 900's are close to the 400's but reaches a little deeper but doesn't hold the note as long.  
   
  Midrange/Vocals:  All three do vocals quite well.  Not sure which one I prefer over the other.  I still have problems with the 70's with sibilance.  And that's with 350 plus hours of burn in.  It's too bad because it's an exceptional phone otherwise.  For male vocals, I'd give an edge to the RE400.  It adds a little more heft to the vocals.  As for female vocals, the AD900X might have the upper edge with the airiness.  All three phones have forward vocals so it's hard to lose in this category but the 70's lose out for me because of that sibilance.  
   
  Treble:  I find the RE400's more refined than the other two.  It's sparkly but not as peaky.  I found several tunes to sound thin compared.  The 400's have a good balance in the lower and upper treble without reaching any edginess.  The Audio Technica's seem to miss some region in the lower treble and spiked in the upper region.  I don't read graphs and probably don't know what I'm talking about here so take it with a grain of salt.  I should also mention that the 900X's don't behave like this as much as the 70's do but compared to the 400's, it sounds a little thinner somewhere in the upper treble area.  I guess the treble of the 400's sound more balanced all around.  I'm very picky when it comes to treble.
   
  I find that the 400's have excellent instrument separation.  It has a nice width and depth.  The 900's are wide and open.  Very airy.  70's are deeper than wide.  Can't really give an edge to any since they all sound good with different music.  Safest bet would be the 400's for its balance.  
   
  With the genres you mentioned, I think it's the safest bet is to go for the 400's or the 900's.  The 400's will do better with male vocals and possibly guitar when it comes to rock music but folk and acoustic music sounds mighty good with the 900X and is hard to beat.  The 400's are the easiest to recommend because it has the best balance of the three but some might find it a bit boring.  I've heard other Hifiman's before and I can recommend the 400's the easiest because this one actually doesn't really lack in any area.


----------



## lovinghart

Thanks for the reply Danny! Really appreciate the help!  any other phones I should be looking for in the $200 category that would fit in with my preferences (folk, acoustic, alternative-type music, with a preference for male voices and guitar)? Would like to hear you all out


----------



## ericp10

THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## fitmic

mreleventy said:


> That was fast, got a package today. Confirmed that it works with the s3 via otg. Couldn't help myself so I took a quick listen, it's bright like the ele. going to burn it in now.




Excuse my ignorance, but what is that?
A portable amp?
If yes, what model?


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





fitmic said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is that?
> A portable amp?
> If yes, what model?


 
  Check this post - http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-ghosts-first-take-ath-ckn70-pg487-dannybs-first-take-ath-ckn50-pg383/8325#post_9284551


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Now, I have a question for you, quisxx:  How do the mids and highs of the FXZ200 compare to those of the CKS77?


 
  Both (to me) sound better on the FXZ200.  The mids are balanced veeery well with the bass.  They don't hide behind the bass or sound thin/hollow they sound great to me.  Highs are fantastic here  also.  They reach high without being shiny bright (yea I used that as a term lol).  The highs are less fatiguing on the FXZ compared to my 77's.  Add these factors in with the massive sound stage (these really do sound close to cans rather than IEM's, which took some getting used to at first), and DAT SUBWOOFER, and there isn't another IEM i'd rather have.
  Disclaimer:  This is coming from a pure basshead so peoples opinion on quality may differ


----------



## DexterMorgan

Anyone have any experience with Maxwell amped phones?
    http://www.amazon.com/Maxell-AMP-B-Amplified-Heavy-Headphone/dp/B004WZVO68


----------



## Dsnuts

I bought them when they came out. Not bad but not great either..They have somewhat of a wow factor because of the big bass they have but much like other cheaper big bass phones they lack any real definition and stage as well.. They are the type of phones you give to a nephew that is starting out listening to headphones and you don't want to spend that much.. I would pass and go straight to an HA-S500.


----------



## MrEleventy

I was doing a little comparison on the ele and the ele-plastique when I hit a snag. I noticed that the channels were swapped like some when they bought the ele. With that issue aside, I did notice that the ele-plastique's highs were more forward. It messes with the instrument placement. cymbals seemed like they were in front of the singer while the drums were still behind. Made for some really weird imaging. I'll need to spend more time on my computer instead of the s3 via otg from my bed so I can at least swap the channels via software. More to come.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those have reverse sound. I would contact the vendors as those are made in the US and see about getting a proper one. Gotta get your moneys worth..
   
  In other news I survived my first quiz.. My brain feels like mush as I seem to have overstudied if there is such a thing. Crazy is the nervous system..It all seems like foreign language to me.
   
  I tried to listen to music while I study..Don't seem to work.. A big mug of green tea does the trick but I miss my music listening sessions..I did have a thought on the whole listening to music while I study..I think if the instructors would let me.. I am wondering if study while having music on and then taking a test while having the same music on would help remember the stuff.
   
  Na I doubt it. Wishful thinking..I am going through music withdrawl..I went from listening to music all day to reading Anatomy and Physiology stuff all day. Fun.
   
  You guys enjoy your nice phones and your music for me..


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You sold your FXZ200 and bought another pair again, or you just didn't sell them but posted a "SOLD" notice in order to close the classified?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Those have reverse sound. I would contact the vendors as those are made in the US and see about getting a proper one. Gotta get your moneys worth..
> 
> In other news I survived my first quiz.. My brain feels like mush as I seem to have overstudied if there is such a thing. Crazy is the nervous system..It all seems like foreign language to me.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ LoL, i can't study if there is a lot of noise around me as well. Let alone listing to music HA!, but some people can't study without listening to music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Different strokes for different folks i guess.
   
  I highly doubt it's gonna fly if you get to listen to your cans/ iems while taking a test. LMAO You can be listening to your recordings of the test materials durrrr!!!
   
  Stick with that green tea meng, the powder version is pretty testy. YUMMMM Green tea icecream.
   

   
  Happy studying Ds, i am sure you can find some free time to relax to with your cans/ music. Remember all work and no play makes jack a dull boy.


----------



## nihontoman

just got JVC FX3X for my brother and even out of the box it's pretty good! I'm burning them in now, until he comes home to see if it will make any difference...


----------



## MrEleventy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Those have reverse sound. I would contact the vendors as those are made in the US and see about getting a proper one. Gotta get your moneys worth..


 
   
  Yeah, but that means I gotta start the burn in process all over again.  I contacted the seller last night and he's shipping me a new one with the channels corrected. And then throw that one on the burner again.


----------



## vlenbo

Anyone want to buy the xba 40s for $140? In amazon.com, there is a seller named Hikarido who is selling it at that price, anyone want to risk it? I would have if I did not order through amazon japan already.


----------



## Fizban

And another selling xba-30 for USD72...


----------



## Seekky

for real? where at


----------



## Fizban

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00931SBS0/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





fizban said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00931SBS0/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


 
   
  Or xba-30's via amazon japan for 12544 yen = $136 + $20 tenso shipping charge = $156 total. Not bad.
   
  Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Anyone want to buy the xba 40s for $140? In amazon.com, there is a seller named Hikarido who is selling it at that price, anyone want to risk it? I would have if I did not order through amazon japan already.


 
   
  Wow - amazing if that is for real.


----------



## Seekky

I don't see the $72USD XBA-30...


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





seekky said:


> I don't see the $72USD XBA-30...


 
  Try this:
 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-30-Balanced-Armature-Headphones/dp/B00931SBS0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1364917848&sr=8-4&keywords=xba-30
   
  Look under "Available from these sellers:"
   
  Lowest price is USD72 by seller Hikarido


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Try this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-30-Balanced-Armature-Headphones/dp/B00931SBS0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1364917848&sr=8-4&keywords=xba-30
> 
> Look under "Available from these sellers:"
> ...


 
   
  I can't find it either. Maybe you could provide a link directly to it? At any rate, it was probably a mistake or a one-time deal flukey deal.


----------



## Fizban

It disappeared!
 Maybe it got sold out in that few minutes??


----------



## Fizban

Now the prices changed to the usual price, for both xba-30 and xba-40 =(


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Or xba-30's via amazon japan for 12544 yen = $136 + $20 tenso shipping charge = $156 total. Not bad.
> 
> 
> Wow - amazing if that is for real.


 
  I should have provided a direct link, pardon me fellas, I was in a rush to send it, and fizban is correct, they are now back in the regular price. If it happens again, we'll notify you guys, hikarido should have it.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Or xba-30's via amazon japan for 12544 yen = $136 + $20 tenso shipping charge = $156 total. Not bad.
> 
> 
> Wow - amazing if that is for real.


 
  Mine got shipped today from Tenso


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> That was fast, got a package today. Confirmed that it works with the s3 via otg. Couldn't help myself so I took a quick listen, it's bright like the ele. going to burn it in now.


 
   
  mind me asking what the dimensions are?  
   
  and the ele dac if you still have it.  Trying to figure out dimensions for a portable rig.  
   
  StonerAcoustics hasnt replied to any email or on facebook so im kinda giving up on him/her.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> You sold your FXZ200 and bought another pair again, or you just didn't sell them but posted a "SOLD" notice in order to close the classified?


 
  I just put the sold to close the classified.


----------



## sacrifice13

Currently burning in the CKN70 (along with the AD500X), ad so far so good. They are bright, which I expected, but nothing too hard to handle. Hopefully the highs tame a bit. Bass control is so tight, I'm really enjoying it. I think they make a really good contrast to the CKM500. So far, pretty happy with them


----------



## waynes world

I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1. I will never want the Philips Fidelio X1.


 
  You don't want my input then.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Pissssh Philips only knows how to make budget cheapos, they make (J)ust (V)ery (C)rappy, JVC even look decent.


----------



## MrEleventy

tekerugburn said:


> mind me asking what the dimensions are?
> 
> and the ele dac if you still have it.  Trying to figure out dimensions for a portable rig.
> 
> StonerAcoustics hasnt replied to any email or on facebook so im kinda giving up on him/her.




The ele is 2 1/3" x 1 x 1, ele-plastique is 2 x 2 x 3/4"


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Pissssh Philips only knows how to make budget cheapos, they make (J)ust (V)ery (C)rappy, JVC even look decent.


 
   
  You obviously didn't read the Innerfidelity link that I provided of Tyll's impressions (or the video there). If you don't lust over them after reading that, well, you are a troll devoid of the ability to lust lol! Here's a quote of Tyll's:
  Quote: 





> I'm telling you, I don't think I've ever heard a headphone quite like this: A big-bass headphone with good dynamics, and even response across the board with airy spaciousness. Bloody amazing!


 
   
  The Philips Fidelio S2 iem looks pretty nice as well (thanks Nick). But the X1 is very lust worthy.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> You don't want my input then.


 
   
  I'm pretty sure you're right. But I can't resist... are you interested in them?
   
  p.s. Thanks for the James Blake info. Listened to all of his youtube tunes yesterday. Incredibly unique! Very cool stuff.


----------



## MrEleventy

Wow, I don't want those things near me if that's the case. I am/was a bit of a basshead and I found the dt990s a bit much. hate to see what the x1 put out.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You obviously didn't read the Innerfidelity link that I provided of Tyll's impressions (or the video there). If you don't lust over them after reading that, well, you are a troll devoid of the ability to lust lol! Here's a quote of Tyll's:
> 
> The Philips Fidelio S2 iem looks pretty nice as well (thanks Nick). But the X1 is very lust worthy.


 

 Welp, i'll gladly take those ATH ADXs from you if those make you feel guilty about getting these Philips. I am such a swell guy always thinking about the feelings of others, i guess i'll just take one for the team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  Come to Papa' ADXs!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp, i'll gladly take those ATH ADXs from you if those make you feel guilty about getting these Philips. I am such a swell guy always thinking about the feelings of others, i guess i'll just take one for the team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice try! But the ad900x/ws99 amazing dynamic duo is what will allow me to resist and stop the bleeding (for a relatively long while at least) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm telling you though, this _is_ a dangerous place.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Very nice try! But the ad900x/ws99 amazing dynamic duo is what will allow me to resist and stop the bleeding (for a relatively long while at least)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ehhhhh, why the hell were you reading innerfidelity??? Don't blame head-fi for your promiscuous ways.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Pissssh Philips only knows how to make budget cheapos, they make (J)ust (V)ery (C)rappy, JVC even look decent.


 
  You need to check out the L1 and X1 my friend.  Couple of the nicest looking and best built headphones around.  They don't sound bad either.  
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure you're right. But I can't resist... are you interested in them?
> 
> p.s. Thanks for the James Blake info. Listened to all of his youtube tunes yesterday. Incredibly unique! Very cool stuff.


 
  No problem with James Blake.  I've been listening to the X1 for some months Wayne.  For me, it's the HD650 killer.  It is an awesome open, basshead can.  Probably the coolest looking headphone too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> You need to check out the L1 and X1 my friend.  Couple of the nicest looking and best built headphones around.  They don't sound bad either.
> 
> No problem with James Blake.  I've been listening to the X1 for some months Wayne.  For me, it's the HD650 killer.  It is an awesome open, basshead can.  Probably the coolest looking headphone too.


 

 I was just joking meng, hence the smiley tongue. Those X1s looks a bit too serious for my simp taste. Not tempted by them AT ALL!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just joking meng, hence the smiley tongue. Those X1s looks a bit too serious for my simp taste. Not tempted by them AT ALL!!!


 
   
  Like I said. This is a dangerous place.


----------



## Seekky

i gotta unsub this thread asap.
  i gotta unsub this thread asap.
  i gotta unsub this thread asap.
  i gotta unsub this thread asap.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





seekky said:


> i gotta unsub this thread asap.
> i gotta unsub this thread asap.
> i gotta unsub this thread asap.
> i gotta unsub this thread asap.


 
   
  You better ban yourself from head-fi while you're at it!


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You better ban yourself from head-fi while you're at it!


 
  so true..
  but i miss u guys, meng wayne


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





seekky said:


> so true..
> but i miss u guys, meng wayne


 
   




  ... but you won't miss your sanity or your money! 
   
  ... or sfwalcer for that matter!


----------



## Mackem

What's better out of S500 and WS99? Trying to find some basshead cans that will be comfortable. Which is better in terms of sound and which is better in terms of comfort? I have a pretty big head/ears and I wear glasses. For me personally, I use the DT770 Pros as a comfort benchmark (Were amazing once I stretched them, earcups actually fit around my ears and were comfortable as hell but in the end the sound was too recessed for my liking) so any input would be appreciated.
   
  Feel free to offer any other suggestions besides those listed. Comfort is pretty important along with sound for me.


----------



## Seekky

yamaha pro 500


----------



## ericp10

HECK OF A DEAL FELLAS (and about $30 cheaper than what I bought mine for, which I still think was worth it). I would jump on this deal.
   
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Audiophile-Closed-Back-Dynamic-Headphones-Black-/310646149046


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





seekky said:


> yamaha pro 500


 
  Tad too expensive for me


----------



## MrEleventy

mackem said:


> Tad too expensive for me




Dt990s? More specifically, my dt990s? (cheap plug, I know )


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Dt990s? More specifically, my dt990s? (cheap plug, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But it sure as hell ain't cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sell those puppies to me for $100 and it'll make your "cheap plug" truly live up to its rep.  C'mon are you not a man of your words.


----------



## jant71

These are seemingly available now if anyone is interested...
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HAMR77X-HA-MR77X-Ultimate-DJ-Headband-Ear-Headphones-/181111516086


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> These are seemingly available now if anyone is interested...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HAMR77X-HA-MR77X-Ultimate-DJ-Headband-Ear-Headphones-/181111516086


 

 ^ not sure if serious or not......................


----------



## Mackem

I like the look of stuff like the HA-MR77X and S500 but worried about the comfort with my ears


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I like the look of stuff like the HA-MR77X and S500 but worried about the comfort with my ears


 
   
  Quite a few pads choices for the S500 and, aside from what it says in the link, The MR77X are big 57mm driver beasts that are most certainly circum-aural. Different weight classes though. Two S500's would weigh 336 grams while one MR77X weighs 412 grams.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Quite a few pads choices for the S500 and, aside from what it says in the link, The MR77X are big 57mm driver beasts that are most certainly circum-aural. Different weight classes though. Two S500's would weigh 336 grams while one MR77X weighs 412 grams.


 
   
  Not sure what those scary and cool looking MR77X's are all about. 57mm drivers? Huh!
   
  But regarding the S500s... these are the pads that I've tried:
   
  1) Stock pads. Kinda like solidified donuts on the ears. Not comfortable after very long (imo).
   
  2) ATH Pleather pads. Softer donuts. More comfortable, although still makes my ears sore after a while. Decreases the bass somewhat (which I don't mind and prefer). If you want "on ear" pads, these are the ones.
   
  3) HM5 pads. They go right over top of the stock pads. And they fit right around the ears. *Very* comfortable. Decreases the bass somewhat (which I don't mind and prefer). Sound very good imo. But, you probably wouldn't want to go public with them lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I was showing my friend the CKN70s since he had never heard high end IEMs before. I'm talking he's heard around the Skullcandy level. I showed him my MH1Cs, FX40s, and FX1Xs. He said he liked them all, but they sounded pretty similar. The he heard my CKN70s and said they sounded amazing. He kept saying how clear they were. And this is a guy who isn't an audiophile even the slightest. Anyway, he uses small tips and after he was done I decided to attempt to take them off when this happened:
   

   
   
  I just glued it back together and I'm letting them sit for a bit. I'm not gonna lie, I freaked out a little bit when it happened.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So I was showing my friend the CKN70s since he had never heard high end IEMs before. I'm talking he's heard around the Skullcandy level. I showed him my MH1Cs, FX40s, and FX1Xs. He said he liked them all, but they sounded pretty similar. The he heard my CKN70s and said they sounded amazing. He kept saying how clear they were. And this is a guy who isn't an audiophile even the slightest. Anyway, he uses small tips and after he was done I decided to attempt to take them off when this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OMG OMG OMG don't breath in that CNT, need to contact the right authorities ASAP.  Damn that sucks to see that they came apart so easily. You need to kick your friends @ss tbh. haha


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So I was showing my friend the CKN70s since he had never heard high end IEMs before. I'm talking he's heard around the Skullcandy level. I showed him my MH1Cs, FX40s, and FX1Xs. He said he liked them all, but they sounded pretty similar. The he heard my CKN70s and said they sounded amazing. He kept saying how clear they were. And this is a guy who isn't an audiophile even the slightest. Anyway, he uses small tips and after he was done I decided to attempt to take them off when this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow. Bummer. You might as well throw them out. I feel a bit sorry for you though. Do they still work? If so, I'll take them off your hands for $40. Done? I've been hearing too much about these stupid 70s, so this will abate my curiouslty


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow. Bummer. You might as well throw them out. I feel a bit sorry for you though. Do they still work? If so, I'll take them off your hands for $40. Done? I've been hearing too much about these stupid 70s, so this will abate my curiouslty


 
  I glued it back together and they sound as awesome as ever. It does not look as perfect as I wanted it (I'm a little OCD), but it sounds fine. I'm going to to tell you why you need to dish out the money for these superb CKN70s with two simple words: BUY THEM. And one simple emoticon: :O Alright maybe another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I hope you are a dis-believer in burn in. Or any burn in process that takes hundreds of hours, because you will become a believer after owning a pair of these.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, I've decided I want a portable amp to pair with my Samsung Galaxy Nexus. I was going to get the E11 originally, but I was waiting for the E12 to be released. Now that it has and I've read some reviews I'm considering getting one or the other. Should I start with the E11? Or should I just go big and get the E12? I love the listening while charging feature by the way.
   
  I would be using it with the CKN70s, S500s, and the MH1Cs [amazing when amped or through a DAC (ELE is fantastic.)] I will be purchasing the WS99s as well, and maybe the AD900X/the Sonys with a similar sound signature. I want a durable amp that can take a fall, I listen to metal, dubstep, and alternative/rock primarily.


----------



## Jakkal

IMHO for those headphones E6 will do just fine.


----------



## mochill

E11 is excellent.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jakkal said:


> IMHO for those headphones E6 will do just fine.







mochill said:


> E11 is excellent.




Hmm do either of those have a listen whole charging feature? Also about how long does each on last off of a single charge? And are they neutral or a little biased?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Hmm do either of those have a listen whole charging feature? Also about how long does each on last off of a single charge? And are they neutral or a little biased?


 
   
  I'm not familiar with the E6. The E11 lasts about 8 hours and can NOT be used while charging. The E12 lasts about 10 hours and CAN be used while charging. You should also look into the C&C BH ($99) which last about 80 hours (yes, you read that right) and CAN be used while charging.


----------



## MrEleventy

for 100, I'd rather get e07. multiple uses. and you get bass and treble boost.


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> I'm not familiar with the E6. The E11 lasts about 8 hours and can NOT be used while charging. The E12 lasts about 10 hours and CAN be used while charging. You should also look into the C&C BH ($99) which last about 80 hours (yes, you read that right) and CAN be used while charging.



I read that comparison thread between the E12 and the C&C which lead me to believe I would like the E12 better.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I read that comparison thread between the E12 and the C&C which lead me to believe I would like the E12 better.


 
   
  I don't have the C&C yet, but my guess at this point is that I will like the E12 more with the AD900X's, and the C&C better with my WS99's. We'll see. As far as portability is concerned, I'm pretty sure I'll be using either the E11 or the C&C over the E12 due to their more diminutive size.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Hmm do either of those have a listen whole charging feature? Also about how long does each on last off of a single charge? And are they neutral or a little biased?


 
  E6 battery last around 10 hours and can be used while charging. It is neutral and transparent and most importantly is small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit - You can check this review for more info - http://anythingbutipod.com/2011/10/fiio-e6-portable-headphone-amp-review/


----------



## ericp10

So which is better: the Yamaha YER-500BL or Yamaha EPH-50BL?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> E6 battery last around 10 hours and can be used while charging. It is neutral and transparent and most importantly is small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Since it's cheap I might just go for that one as a starter amp. Thanks dude


----------



## 7S Cameron

I've heard people say that the CKN70s are just as good without an amp. Anyone who has an ELE needs to plug their CKN70s into it. Wow!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Since it's cheap I might just go for that one as a starter amp. Thanks dude


 
   
  It might be worthwhile for you to do some "Fiio E6 versus E11" googling. So far from what I have been reading, the E11 might be the better choice. Btw, you can find them for sale for between $40 and $50 in the for sale section.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> It might be worthwhile for you to do some "Fiio E6 versus E11" googling. So far from what I have been reading, the E11 might be the better choice. Btw, you can find them for sale for between $40 and $50 in the for sale section.


 
  Alright, I'll look into it. I'm surprised no one has told me to get the E12, I thought it was supposed to be awesome lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Alright, I'll look into it. I'm surprised no one has told me to get the E12, I thought it was supposed to be awesome lol.


 
   
  It is. It's also $130 (or as low as $100 in the for sale section). Not as portable as the E11 (or C&C) though. If I were you, I would snag the E11 for $40 from somewhere and call it a day. Then you can spend more time thinking about a more expensive amp down the road.


----------



## ericp10

OMG!! TIME TO KICK THE HYPE TRAIN BACK INTO GEAR A BIT!!
   
  So I recently sold my W4 (which surprisingly was the hardest thing for me to do out of all of my universals). It wasn't that the W4 was my favorite universal (although it was up there), but it signature just hit a lot sweet spots for me. But I found that the BA200 did about 94 percent of what the W4 did for me (sans the W4's mid-bass hump and a bit less instrument separation than the W4). 
   
  So I was thinking that the CKS1000 is the best universal I own (until I get a ASG-2) and the BA200 ran a second as the best universal I own (before you ask, the FXZ00 is about 5 or 6 right now), but I was curious about A/Bing the CKN-70 against the BA200. I've been burning in the CKN-70 slowly but steady, and now have about 80 hours on it. I'm thinking It come close but not destroy the BA200 (especially not the BA200's bass - great and full with deep inserting tips - or this balanced armature luscious refined mids (the TDK does something magical with piano). 

 Well with 80 hours burn in, the CKN-70 has left me with my mouth with open! The AT micro carbon nanotube driver annihilates the BA200's bass in texture, sub-bass and clarity! It has a more natural tone with vocals and guitars than the BA200 (and the TDK is wonderful in this area too). The BA200 holds an ever so slight edge with the timbre of the piano, but doesn't runaway with it at all. And this really pisses me off! Why? Because I abhor the CKN-70s cable! I hate it with a passion! ... lol. But I can't argue with the sound. Taking both IEMs as a whole, the BA200 isn't too far behind, but the cheaper At edges out as the winner in sound. If you consider the sound and the build, I would give the edge to the BA200. But is the BA200 worth almost double price than the CKN-70? Let me put it this way, the BA200 is an excellent deal for about $140 to $150, and I would happily pay that for the CKN-70 if it had a better cord. But at about $80 with the cord it's a steal!

 Oh, as far as treble, the BA200's highs are a lot smoother than the CKN-70, but has only a little less extension than the AT. The AT wins. It stops just short of being too hot for my ears. I never thought I would like AT phones this much, but the CKN-70, CKS1000, and A900X have done a great job in converting me.


----------



## ericp10

By the way, my test music has been Steely Dan (especially Haitian Divorce) out of the iPod nano from two years back. The music is more 3-D and more detailed out of the CKN-70, which those familiar with carbon nanotubes know that a dynamic driver is capable of this when made out of that material.


----------



## schneller

So I want to push the buy button soon.
   
  Looking for an upgrade but I think I want to stay with AT.
   
  I just want a little more of everything: bass, mids, treble. (More bass/mids than treble)
   
  Budget is less than $100-ish.
   
  I mostly listen to the vocal trance stream from www.di.fm.
   
  CKN50? 70? CKM500? Something else?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





schneller said:


> So I want to push the buy button soon.
> 
> Looking for an upgrade but I think I want to stay with AT.
> 
> ...


 
  The CKN70s sound fantastic for trance. What are you upgrading from? They have plenty of punch and the melodies sound so sweet.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





schneller said:


> I mostly listen to the vocal trance stream from www.di.fm.


 
   
  Do you like that better than trance.fm? One thing I like about trance.fm is the high, free, kbps (for free). But I have been tempted to go for a the premium www.di.fm.


----------



## Mackem

Eagerly awaiting a CKN70 successor that will hopefully have a Y-cord


----------



## mochill

Me too


----------



## Mackem

If they bring it out, my IEM search will be complete!


----------



## Kamakahah

At 100 hours of burn-in on the ckn70s. I love them, but when paired with my rockboxed clip+ and C&C BH, I still find them to be too bright. Nothing I can't EQ out, but hopefully additional burn-in will solve the issue. 

While I believe in burn-in, I have to admit that I'm skeptical that some grand change can still occur after 100 hours. I'll still hope for it though.


----------



## 7S Cameron

kamakahah said:


> At 100 hours of burn-in on the ckn70s. I love them, but when paired with my rockboxed clip+ and C&C BH, I still find them to be too bright. Nothing I can't EQ out, but hopefully additional burn-in will solve the issue.
> 
> While I believe in burn-in, I have to admit that I'm skeptical that some grand change can still occur after 100 hours. I'll still hope for it though.



The volume they are harsh at keeps increasing every couple days for me. They're still getting smoother.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> OMG!! TIME TO KICK THE HYPE TRAIN BACK INTO GEAR A BIT!!
> 
> So I recently sold my W4 (which surprisingly was the hardest thing for me to do out of all of my universals). It wasn't that the W4 was my favorite universal (although it was up there), but it signature just hit a lot sweet spots for me. But I found that the BA200 did about 94 percent of what the W4 did for me (sans the W4's mid-bass hump and a bit less instrument separation than the W4).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Bro, if you think they're good now, wait til you hear them after 300hr+ burn-in


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The volume they are harsh at keeps increasing every couple days for me. They're still getting smoother.


 
   
  You're right, I find that happens to my iems in general, during burn-in.
   
   
  Guess what ?   ...I threw my pair of FXD200 (with about 300hrs burn) onto the burner for almost 2 weeks (non-stop, without sneaking a listen) and started liking them a whole lot after they got 500hrs.
   
  ,...there goes the theory that 300hrs burn in is enough for CNT drivers !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> You're right, I find that happens to my iems in general, during burn-in.
> 
> 
> Guess what ?   ...I threw my pair of FXD200 (with about 300hrs burn) onto the burner for almost 2 weeks (non-stop, without sneaking a listen) and started liking them a whole lot after they got 500hrs.
> ...


 

 But ghost only one of the drivers in the FXZ200s has CNT, the other two are just carbon methinks. How consistent are they now after so much burn-in???


----------



## mochill

My fxz200 have 508hrs on them and there is still some sibilent to it but I think maybe an additional 500hrs to be omptimal for them


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But ghost only one of the drivers in the FXZ200s has CNT, the other two are just carbon methinks. How consistent are they now after so much burn-in???


 
   
  2 out of 3. The stream woofer is just carbon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> 2 out of 3. The stream woofer is just carbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ahhh, that pesky woofer. Need to spice it up with some CNT lovin' as well. A bit too bland for my taste.


----------



## cute

Just stuff it with cotton, that works for everything!  lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> OMG!! TIME TO KICK THE HYPE TRAIN BACK INTO GEAR A BIT!!
> 
> So I recently sold my W4 (which surprisingly was the hardest thing for me to do out of all of my universals). It wasn't that the W4 was my favorite universal (although it was up there), but it signature just hit a lot sweet spots for me. But I found that the BA200 did about 94 percent of what the W4 did for me (sans the W4's mid-bass hump and a bit less instrument separation than the W4).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great impressions, nice to see you finally got yourself some CKN70s. I knew you would like them.
   
  I gotta say, now that I've burned mine in and found the right tips, these are hands down my favorite sounding IEMs. Guys you gotta make sure you experiment with tips on these. I thought I was getting the best sound with Sony Hybrids til I popped some TripleFi tips on. Whoa. TripleFi tips do something magical for these. They make the bass very linear and bring out the sub bass more. It's also stronger. When the track calls for it, these have some serious rumble. Basshead level IMO. Definition is improved as well. Mids and highs are clearer and smoother. The highs used to be a little too sizzly for me, but not anymore. Soundstage grows wider and imaging is more precise too. The improvement in the sound is what I would expect going up to the CKN90, if it existed.
   
  You can get the TripleFi tips here (link for medium size)


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Guys you gotta make sure you experiment with tips on these.


 
   
  I find the same to be true with the XBA-30, but I'm sure you've tried a variety of tips on your XBA-30 already. I've found that wider bore tips produce better sound for me (currently using Auvio tips, but the TF10 ones are an improvement over stock as well).


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Great impressions, nice to see you finally got yourself some CKN70s. I knew you would like them.
> 
> I gotta say, now that I've burned mine in and found the right tips, these are hands down my favorite sounding IEMs. Guys you gotta make sure you experiment with tips on these. I thought I was getting the best sound with Sony Hybrids til I poJustpped some TripleFi tips on. Whoa. TripleFi tips do something magical for these. They make the bass very linear and bring out the sub bass more. It's also stronger. When the track calls for it, these have some serious rumble. Basshead level IMO. Definition is improved as well. Mids and highs are clearer and smoother. The highs used to be a little too sizzly for me, but not anymore. Soundstage grows wider and imaging is more precise too. The improvement in the sound is what I would expect going up to the CKN90, if it existed.
> 
> You can get the TripleFi tips here (link for medium size)


 
  Just ordered some TripleFi tips... you sold me. Did you say these install easily onto the CKN70s in another post? Hopefully they mount more easily than the Sony hybrids.


----------



## Alberto01

Where are the ATH-CKN70 manufactured?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Where are the ATH-CKN70 manufactured?


 

 Where else great ol' China.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But ghost only one of the drivers in the FXZ200s has CNT, the other two are just carbon methinks. How consistent are they now after so much burn-in???


 
   
  I dunno, man !
   
  I'm re-thinking everything I know about these CNT material, I ran my entire EDM collection (300+ tracks) in a loop, plug in the FXZ200 for 2 weeks and there is a very noticable differences.
   
  In the past, I was quite happy to blast a brand new phone with a bass and drums loop for 300hrs and call it quits, the bass certainly tightens up with this but what about the mids and high ? do we need to loosen the drivers for these freqs as well ? I am thinking we need to play vocals and trebles notes to smoother these out.
   
  I was listening and comparing the fxz200 with the fxz100 and suddenly it strucked me !
  it wasn't just the bass that has improved (deeper subs extentions) but the lower mids have clearly distinct themself from the bass as well as the lower highs from the upper mids.
   
  Previously, I preferred the fxz100 over the fxz200 for their distinct low, mid and high freq separation, only wishing it had the fxz200's bass   .....but now after the 'second-phase' burn in, the fxz200 for me are above the fxz100 at all levels.
   
  ...looks like I got to re-burn all my cnt iems to see if there's any improvements to be gain.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Great impressions, nice to see you finally got yourself some CKN70s. I knew you would like them.
> 
> I gotta say, now that I've burned mine in and found the right tips,* these are hands down my favorite sounding IEMs*. Guys you gotta make sure you experiment with tips on these. I thought I was getting the best sound with Sony Hybrids til I popped some TripleFi tips on. Whoa. TripleFi tips do something magical for these. They make the bass very linear and bring out the sub bass more. It's also stronger. When the track calls for it, these have some serious rumble. Basshead level IMO. Definition is improved as well. Mids and highs are clearer and smoother. The highs used to be a little too sizzly for me, but not anymore. Soundstage grows wider and imaging is more precise too. The improvement in the sound is what I would expect going up to the CKN90, if it existed.
> 
> You can get the TripleFi tips here (link for medium size)


 
   
  Glad you guys are starting to hear them as I did in February.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mugen3 said:


> Great impressions, nice to see you finally got yourself some CKN70s. I knew you would like them.
> 
> I gotta say, now that I've burned mine in and found the right tips, these are hands down my favorite sounding IEMs. Guys you gotta make sure you experiment with tips on these. I thought I was getting the best sound with Sony Hybrids til I popped some TripleFi tips on. Whoa. TripleFi tips do something magical for these. They make the bass very linear and bring out the sub bass more. It's also stronger. When the track calls for it, these have some serious rumble. Basshead level IMO. Definition is improved as well. Mids and highs are clearer and smoother. The highs used to be a little too sizzly for me, but not anymore. Soundstage grows wider and imaging is more precise too. The improvement in the sound is what I would expect going up to the CKN90, if it existed.
> 
> You can get the TripleFi tips here (link for medium size)


 
  Ohm I've had them for awhile, but just been into the CKS1000 and some other more. But thank you sir.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Glad you guys are starting to hear them as I did in February.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I dunno, man !
> 
> I'm re-thinking everything I know about these CNT material, I ran my entire EDM collection (300+ tracks) in a loop, plug in the FXZ200 for 2 weeks and there is a very noticable differences.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ Say it ain't so ghost say it ain't so..............................


----------



## waynes world

I'm telling you guys... 2500 hours MINIMUM!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm telling you guys... 2500 hours MINIMUM!


 

 Then you shouldn't be selling those FXD70s of yours, they might sound outta' this world amazing after that many hours. In fact i am sure they will, so you don't really need those sub par gr07 BEs, CKS1000s, ADXs cuz it will sound better than all of them combined. Just send it right over meng, i don't mind.


----------



## mochill

, you two are funny


----------



## sacrifice13

These CKN70's are sounding much better now that I replaced stock tips with some old Sennheiser ones I had lying around. Highs are smoother, bass is fuller, and mids sound just a bit more natural.


----------



## Jakkal

The frequency response of XB90EX
   

   
Here is the full measurement


----------



## TekeRugburn

Dayam head-fi; got the bug again and this time its bad.  Came back on the forums to sell off some stuff and consolidate some gear.  what ends up happenings?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  T50rp
  3 jvc sa-400s
  MH1's (this time original retail package sony ericsson version)
  2 monoprice MEPxxxx some number, number, number, number
  philips Shexxxx some number, number, number, number
  JVC FX40's (just ordered them today)
  -retrying these budget "diamonds in the rough iems AGAIN
  FXD70's
  shure 840 pads
  AKG pads
  shure750 pads
  ws55 pads
  grip ton of heading modding stuff (dynamat, acoustic foam etc)
  2 amps (part of my super secret sub 100 David portable rig to go against a 2000+ Goliath portable rig)
  hopefully C&C BH if the seller ever decided to let it go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  USB dac part of David Rig
  enough AG and CU wire to recable all my headphones and some IEMS
  and I just caught myself looking into reshelling some Klipsch Custom 3's, asking if some hd650s were still for sale on the forums and I just put a magni + modi stack in my cart but havent checked out... going to see how this t50rp's end up first..hopefully i can resist till then
   
  in the other room i have the MH1's, MEPxxxx, and one S400 blaring trying to get in some burn in time.


----------



## MrEleventy

why not buy wred's beyer cop while you're at it??


----------



## fleasbaby

LMAO...I feel marginally bad because I sold Tekerugburn some of that stuff and mildly amused because I also sold MrEleventy something as well...and all while cruising to see what I can spend my new funds on ...


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> why not buy wred's beyer cop while you're at it??


 
  thats funny because i was deciding between those and the senns. but couldnt get enough reviews, impressions from others.  Most I saw were reviews from junior head-fiers that literally gave them a perfect rating in all his categories.  Kind of like the E12 review i read today.... it scored perfects in everything.
   i was about to pull the trigger on some ws55's just for the pads hahaha.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...I feel marginally bad because I sold Tekerugburn some of that stuff and mildly amused because I also sold MrEleventy something as well...and all while cruising to see what I can spend my new funds on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just got the package and havent even rummaged through them.  Gonna do some quick mods to my fa-003 clones and s400 when they come in tomorrow.  
   
  oh and i have to order 4 more headphone stands..... so sad.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Say it ain't so ghost say it ain't so..............................


 
   
  Hey !  ...I wasn't the first to say so !   ...it was the Nutman who said it first ! 
   
  "these CNT drivers needs 300hrs+ before they're start sounding right"
   
  I'm only reporting on my little experiments of his comments and I only differed in that instead of only DnB tracks, I blasted them with EDM.
   
  So blame Dr Dsnuts for all the extra burnin' ya' all be doing to all ya' stuff ya' stick inside ya' ears !


----------



## MrEleventy

fleasbaby said:


> LMAO...I feel marginally bad because I sold Tekerugburn some of that stuff and mildly amused because I also sold MrEleventy something as well...and all while cruising to see what I can spend my new funds on ...


Was he the one who got the pads?? Lol


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm done modding my hpt990s. Gave the grills a repaint to match the red vmoda cable that I'm now using instead of that stock curly cue cord.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm telling you guys... 2500 hours MINIMUM!


 
   
  After 2500hrs ?
   
  ...you'll get the ultimate phones cause you can hear the golden "sound of silence" from them.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Hey !  ...I wasn't the first to say so !   ...it was the Nutman who said it first !
> 
> "these CNT drivers needs 300hrs+ before they're start sounding right"
> 
> ...


 

 ^ NUTMAN!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Dayam head-fi; got the bug again and this time its bad.  Came back on the forums to sell off some stuff and consolidate some gear.  what ends up happenings?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Are you selling your FXD70s?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Are you selling your FXD70s?


 
  selling?  I just bought a pair, haven't arrived from japan yet hahaha.


----------



## fleasbaby

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Was he the one who got the pads?? Lol


 

 He was indeed ...


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> 2 amps (part of my super secret sub 100 David portable rig to go against a 2000+ Goliath portable rig)
> hopefully C&C BH if the seller ever decided to let it go
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can you reveal the secret of that super secret sub 100 David portable rig for us?


----------



## MrEleventy

fleasbaby said:


> He was indeed ...




Boooooo. :\ Hehe


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Can you reveal the secret of that super secret sub 100 David portable rig for us?


 
  all in good time my friend... i just bought out some components for "david" and waiting for others to come.


----------



## 7S Cameron

tekerugburn said:


> selling?  I just bought a pair, haven't arrived from japan yet hahaha.


I read your post wrong xD Wow, so you're buying all that stuff?


----------



## mugen3

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The TripleFi tips are my favorite on the XBA-30s too. I am just loving these tips in general. They do a great job of unleashing the bass and taming the highs.


----------



## blueangel2323

Damn, this thread just exploded. I stopped reading at around page 150 and now we're at 577 pages! So, uh, what did I miss? Are the FX40's and FX101's still the $20 giant killers, or is dsnuts hyping something new now? I know about the higher end stuff like the WS99 and FX200, but what about the cheapos?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Damn, this thread just exploded. I stopped reading at around page 150 and now we're at 577 pages! So, uh, what did I miss? Are the FX40's and FX101's still the $20 giant killers, or is dsnuts hyping something new now? I know about the higher end stuff like the WS99 and FX200, but what about the cheapos?


 
  Most talk that I know if has been the MH1Cs if you're looking for something good in that price range. Personally, I can't recommend them if you're not going to be using a DAC or amp. They have a good sound, but not very much volume and they scale magnificently. My favorite cheap phones at the moment are the FX40s. You could always get the S500s, they're not quite as cheap, but so worth the price.


----------



## Seekky

I owned FX40, just sold em yesterday.
  Great sound and value, just not my taste. Too aggressive.


----------



## blueangel2323

What's the best value for a basshead, MH1C, FX101, or R1? I like massive sub-bass with neutral mids and highs.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





seekky said:


> I owned FX40, just sold em yesterday.
> Great sound and value, just not my taste. Too aggressive.


 
  I promise that they weren't fully burnt it. They were WAY too sharp for me when I purchased them, I almost gave them away. I started burning them with DnB at very high volumes for a while and it's made a very noticeable difference. With a ton of burn in they will actually sound pretty smooth.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> What's the best value for a basshead, MH1C, FX101, or R1? I like massive sub-bass with neutral mids and highs.


 

 Haven't heard the R1s but the MH1C has great bass albeit a tad slow, and has great sparkly mids with crazy smooth highs. It doesn't have massive subs but good enough. It's wayyy more refined than the FX101s but the 101s have a slight edge on the sub bass, but has pretty bright/ harsh highs and sibilance. To me they are more "natural" sounding since their sonic presentation is more linear, while the MH1Cs have a more 3D, more fined tuned presentation. But no doubt i would pick the MH1Cs over the FX101s anytime any day.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> What's the best value for a basshead, MH1C, FX101, or R1? I like massive sub-bass with neutral mids and highs.


 
  I don't know anything about the R1, but the MH1C is WAY better than the JVCs. It's got a monsterous amount of bass especially with an amp.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I read your post wrong xD Wow, so you're buying all that stuff?


 
  already bought.  Well except for the stuff at the end.  Doing pretty well on CL reselling stuff.  Staples had a clearance on SOUL headphones...cleared out the stores around me for the SL300 and SL150; those are selling like hotcakes.  And Dicks sporting goods store had some stupid clearance of 93 cent shoe sale online.... ended up buying a lot of randon shoes and sizes since they were going OOS pretty quick.  127 pairs of shoes for 127 shipped.  
   
  Really trying to debate on the objective/odac or M&M stack


----------



## MrEleventy

dang, lol don't have the odac, but I like the o2. want something beefier tho, got a pair of hd600s coming in.


----------



## rodweb

Can someone tell me if the CKN70 sounds good with today's pop/rock music? Is there a better iem in the same price range for those genres? 


Sent from my RAZR i using the Tapatalk 2


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> dang, lol don't have the odac, but I like the o2. want something beefier tho, got a pair of hd600s coming in.


 
  the hd600's arent that hard to drive... yeah is scales well with amps... but im pretty sure an o2 can drive them.  i drive my 580's (same thing as a 600) with a OLD x-head amp and it runs them just fine.


----------



## MrEleventy

tekerugburn said:


> the hd600's arent that hard to drive... yeah is scales well with amps... but im pretty sure an o2 can drive them.  i drive my 580's (same thing as a 600) with a OLD x-head amp and it runs them just fine.




Well, yeah. but... that's not the Head-Fi way.  Not looking to go TOO overboard... looking at either Bottlehead Crack DIY or Lake People G103. SS vs Tube. Decisions decisions...


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Well, yeah. but... that's not the Head-Fi way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   the bottlehead crack with speedball is insane... my friend offered to build it as long as i pay for half and he gets to use it while im away from home.


----------



## FarCry

OK i searched this forum and i found nothing, not any reference to the Cowon EM1
   
  http://www.cowonindia.in/Products/Media-Players--Accessories-Earphones/Cowon/Cowon-EM1-earphone/pid-2300503.aspx
   
  Also from what i am reading is like What DUDE? this is the most contradicting posts i have ever encountered in my life!
   
  Check this out
   
   
  http://tech2.in.com/reviews/headphones/cowon-em1-earphones-review/766692
   
   
  OK here we see a site claiming it is really good, 9 and user opinions 8.5. You can also see some comments below from purchasers like
   
   
    
  Quote: 





> *I Bought these after reading the review and I must say I am impressed, I have more than 25 headphones and ear buds and these are better than Sennheiser CX500 and CX 300, Soundmagic E 10 and E30, I even liked them more than the Rockit R50*, sound stage is very sweet and balanced and there is no harshness in the mids and highs as and the bass is tight and precise, its very tuff to find anything as good as these under 3000 rupees... Go for it. Thumbs up for a Great Review and Accurate Rating...


 
   

   
  etc, etc.
   
   
  and then you take a look over here and you read comments and posts like that.
   
   
  http://iaudiophile.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41461
   

   
  Quote: 





> *Dont even try them. I got mine about half an hour ago from exportprive.
> They sound horrible... Lots of hissing noise and not enough punchy bass. ATh-sj5 sounds like sweet heaven after 10 minutes of this torture.*
> The ear-tips are getting dirty very easily (only 30 minutes has passed).


 
   
   
   
  OK, What ???


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the case for every highly reviewed earphone and headphone. It don't matter how good a phone is or how many guys think it is a great phone. You will always see a few that say this is not good because if this or that. From my personal experience dealing with earphones and headphones. There is no such thing as a perfect earphone for every single person. Ultimately it comes down to what you think about the product. My rule is. If a majority says it is good then more than likely it has enough decent dynamics to warrant a majority of folks liking that particular product..It would be abnormal to see 100% like on a product. That simply will not happen. Though the HA-S500 comes close.
   
  You can take a $1000 headphone and not everyone will like it. Personal preference is key here. One mans swan song is another's ear ache.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is the case for every highly reviewed earphone and headphone. It don't matter how good a phone is or how many guys think it is a great phone. You will always see a few that say this is not good because if this or that. From my personal experience dealing with earphones and headphones. There is no such thing as a perfect earphone for every single person. Ultimately it comes down to what you think about the product. My rule is. If a majority says it is good then more than likely it has enough decent dynamics to warrant a majority of folks liking that particular product..It would be abnormal to see 100% like on a product. That simply will not happen. Though the HA-S500 comes close.
> 
> You can take a $1000 headphone and not everyone will like it. Personal preference is key here. One mans swan song is another's ear ache.


 
   
   
   
  Yes of course i understand that but it is different to say that i don't like the sound signature and is another thing to say don't even try it people it's a torture (or something similar). This is the first time i am reading such harsh comments that's why i mentioned in the first place.
   
   
  Apart from that does anyone have any experience with this IEM to start with? It seems that currently is under the head-fi radar


----------



## Ghostfit

There is also the consideration of availability for an item to be widely reviewed.
   
  If it is not easily obtainable, I doubt if many will even bother with it, I'm just glad there are companies like Tenso otherwise my choice of gears would be so much more limited.
   
  If you could link where these EM5 could be easily and affordably purchased, some might take the plunge to be the early adapters.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> If you could link where these EM5 could be easily and affordably purchased, some might take the plunge to be the early adapters.


 
   

  
   
  If you are talking about the Cowon EM1 that i mentioned before the first place that comes in mind is ebay
   
   
  http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=Cowon+EM1+&_sacat=0&_from=R40
   
   
  and this is for people that live in the UK
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cowon-EM1-Earphones-with-Remote-Mic-and-Tangle-Free-Cables-/321103201115?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item4ac33e035b


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow this is new. I was browsing the bay and I saw a new and improved Ele with a built in volume control which means it has a small amp in there too. Nice.
   

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-ELD02-PCM2704-USB-DAC-TDA1308-Headphone-amplifier-Volume-Control-silver-/230963456090


----------



## TekeRugburn

i think its just a digital volume control.  if it did have an amp, they would probably market it as a amp/dac.


----------



## mochill

The description for it say built in amp, so it does have one in it


----------



## Death3man

Hi guys,
 If I was looking for a bassy pair of IEM's where should one look?
 Thanks


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Hi guys,
> If I was looking for a bassy pair of IEM's where should one look?
> Thanks


 
  the fav here are xb90ex and fx3x


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





zelda said:


> the fav here are xb90ex and fx3x


 
  I far prefer the xb90ex: the fx3x sounds too shrill for me, while the xb90ex, has smoother yet competent highs


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The description for it say built in amp, so it does have one in it


 
  i stand corrected...how did i miss that?  haha


----------



## quisxx

*Death3man*
  xb90ex or Fxz200*****


----------



## Carlsan

To buy a new pair of LOGITECH UE 900's for $300 or not...


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wow this is new. I was browsing the bay and I saw a new and improved Ele with a built in volume control which means it has a small amp in there too. Nice.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-ELD02-PCM2704-USB-DAC-TDA1308-Headphone-amplifier-Volume-Control-silver-/230963456090


 
   
  Damn, why couldn't I have seen this before I bought the original ELE DAC some months ago and recently purchased a Fiio E11 for laptop use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This thing looks like the perfect combo for use with my laptop.


----------



## Dsnuts

$21 bucks. The price is right.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Hi guys,
> If I was looking for a bassy pair of IEM's where should one look?
> Thanks


 
  Final Audio Design Adagio III


----------



## Zelda

hey Danny, where are your impressions on the XBA 30 and CKM1000 ?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> hey Danny, where are your impressions on the XBA 30 and CKM1000 ?


 
  I don't think I put up any yet.  I might have said a little about the 1000's somewhere.  I really like them both and the 1000's have very good midrange, non-sibilant treble and good punchy bass.  Sounds quite balanced to me.  I find the XBA-30 to sound exactly the same as the XBA-3.  Or my hearing really can't hear the difference.  For me it's not worth buying the 30's if owning the 3's already or if someone can get the 3 at a much cheaper price.  Both are up towards the top in the iem world for me.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I don't think I put up any yet.  I might have said a little about the 1000's somewhere.  I really like them both and the 1000's have very good midrange, non-sibilant treble and good punchy bass.  Sounds quite balanced to me.  *I find the XBA-30 to sound exactly the same as the XBA-3.  Or my hearing really can't hear the difference.  For me it's not worth buying the 30's if owning the 3's already or if someone can get the 3 at a much cheaper price. * Both are up towards the top in the iem world for me.


 
  sound good! saw the XBA-3 for $80-85 + tenso a while ago.
   
  btw, any update on the RE400?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> sound good! saw the XBA-3 for $80-85 + tenso a while ago.
> 
> btw, any update on the RE400?


 
  I'd snatch that up for that price.  It's such a nice sounding earphone. 
   
  I still enjoy the RE400 quite a bit.  It's more neutral than the XBA-30 but still has enough coloration to be engaging.  I find Hifiman does a great job with all their earphones/headphones by adding just enough color to enhance the sound without going overboard, especially the RE400.  I still enjoy the XBA-3/30 more so than the RE400 though.  It's more euphoric but also detailed.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Damn, why couldn't I have seen this before I bought the original ELE DAC some months ago and recently purchased a Fiio E11 for laptop use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  tell me about it...i bought this...for 17.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSE-HiFi-PCM2704-USB-to-S-PDIF-Converter-DAC-Sound-Card-Black-Silver-/261184542392?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3ccfcfd6b8
   
  granted this does spdif


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> *Death3man*
> xb90ex or Fxz200*****


 
   
  For me, the FXZ200 has got really solid bass, best that I've heard.
   
  ...and I am re-discovering these JVCs or rather re-burning them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For me burning means putting them on a D&B repeating track for couple of weeks, works for all single universal drivers iems I have so far, but these JVC are triple drivers and burning them this way doesn't do anything for the 2 CNT drivers inside, so I'm re-burning them with EDM that has lots of fast volins, piano, female vocals and sparkling instruments  ...now their mids are more forward with better trebles.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> For me, the FXZ200 has got really solid bass, best that I've heard.
> 
> ...and I am re-discovering these JVCs or rather re-burning them
> 
> ...


 
  I'll have to rearrange my tracks since I've been re-burning in my Z100 and 200's.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'll have to rearrange my tracks since I've been re-burning in my Z100 and 200's.


 

 ^ Ghost Man you better be right on the money here, or else i got something else to burn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





............................


----------



## mochill

His not lying and niether am I about using fast heavy bass track on full volume on a portable source.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> His not lying and niether am I about using fast heavy bass track on full volume on a portable source.


 

 ^ so you still think your gr07 BEs are better than these FXZ200s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or is some reconsidering. hmmm


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Ghost Man you better be right on the money here, or else i got something else to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's right ghost!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ so you still think your gr07 BEs are better than these FXZ200s???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You selling your FXZ200s yet?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> You selling your FXZ200s yet?


 

 ^ LoL you still want them??? Thought you loss interest due to those WS99s LMAO
   
  That's right ghost i got back up, cuz you don't want none of Dannys wrath!!!


----------



## KSw-IV

Hi all, new member here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well not exactly new but just got my interest in hifi back lol
   
  So is it worthed to get the ckn70 at $70 considering the she3580 and others being so good at just ~$20?
  Is the ckn70 already good with the stock tips or is it must be replaced to sound good?
  And is there any better iem alternatives under $100 if I want something good for the vocals and if possible an allrounder?
  I consider myself not a basshead
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## TekeRugburn

gr06 is a good all arounder for around 60-70


----------



## Mackem

Got my pair of M-Audio Q40s back from my brother, now to wait for a good upgrade to my FX101s (Eagerly awaiting a CKN90 of some sort or a CKN70 with Y-cord hehe)


----------



## mochill

Just get gr07 bass edition, which in my opinion are the best upgrade


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> gr06 is a good all arounder for around 60-70


 
  How does they compare to ckn70?
   
  I've got the gr06 already and are looking at the ckn70.


----------



## kahaluu

IMHO, the CKN70's are a big upgrade over the GR06. For the price, the CKN70's are unbeatable.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> How does they compare to ckn70?
> 
> I've got the gr06 already and are looking at the ckn70.


 
  I can't compare the two since i havent heart the ckn70.... but I have spent some time with the GR06 lately and it was a great all arounder.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> IMHO, the CKN70's are a big upgrade over the GR06. For the price, the CKN70's are unbeatable.


 
  I love the mids on my GR06. Are the mids on the CKN70 as good?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL you still want them??? Thought you loss interest due to those WS99s LMAO
> 
> That's right ghost i got back up, cuz you don't want none of Dannys wrath!!!


 
  I want to hear a triple driver IEM so bad!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I want to hear a triple driver IEM so bad!!


 
   triple drive BA's are awesome....revolutionary actually!  All other iems paled in comparison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Wait till you get to a 6 driver custom...... mmmhhh.
   
  haha


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I love the mids on my GR06. Are the mids on the CKN70 as good?


 
   
  Better ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...everything thats good from the gr06 + 3D spatial spacing.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'll have to rearrange my tracks since I've been re-burning in my Z100 and 200's.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Ghost Man you better be right on the money here, or else i got something else to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm willing to bet you guys will hear a differences.
   
  I got a feeling that the normal way of burning these triple drivers iem won't work as the mid and high drivers are separate and hardly pushed at all with just D&B. loop the usual kind of music you normally listen to at a louder volume and let it sit for couple of weeks (CNT driver, remember?)
   
  Mine now has the mids where vocals stands out in a rather pleasing way, almost at the levels of the ckn70, treble sparkle are very similar and of course, nothing touches that awesume visceral sub-bass.
   
  Still experimenting, ...I'm looping classical music thru my FXZ100 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  ...side note:   Fiio E12 should be arriving this week  ...another device to burn !    ...I'll be ghosting for couple o weeks.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I'm willing to bet you guys will hear a differences.
> 
> I got a feeling that the normal way of burning these triple drivers iem won't work as the mid and high drivers are separate and hardly pushed at all with just D&B. loop the usual kind of music you normally listen to at a louder volume and let it sit for couple of weeks (CNT driver, remember?)
> 
> ...


 

 ^ It seems that we just get these damn things to burn. Burning $$$ as we speak.


----------



## DannyBai

sf and I are hoping you're right ghost and I've been throwing all different kinds of music at it.  I really want these FXZ's to shine some more.


----------



## MrEleventy

speaking of burning money... senn hd600s! lol hiding these from the wife at work. finally sold off the dt990s. took 2 weeks and I had the cheapest pair available. !_! Some guy sold a pair that was $30 more than my pair. screw that lol


----------



## mochill

Me and ghost know that these cnt will need at least maybe 5k hrs to be fully finished cooking


----------



## mochill

Before I go on vacation for a month I'm going to leave them cooking and when I come back they will have 1.1k hrs on the


----------



## peter123

ghostfit said:


> Better !     ...everything thats good from the gr06 + 3D spatial spacing.





Sold!

Thank you


----------



## blueangel2323

I may have missed it but did dsnuts' ever have a final verdict on CKS1000 vs. CKN70?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> I may have missed it but did dsnuts' ever have a final verdict on CKS1000 vs. CKN70?


 
  DS, pls add the xba-3 to that


----------



## Hardan

Hmm, haven't found a good retailer for the CKN70, is this a valid choice http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MODEL-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKN70-BK-Black-Canal-Earphone-Headset-Free-EMS-/221183695365 ?


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





hardan said:


> Hmm, haven't found a good retailer for the CKN70, is this a valid choice http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MODEL-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKN70-BK-Black-Canal-Earphone-Headset-Free-EMS-/221183695365 ?


 
  Here is where I got mine at a much lower price...
   
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-19424


----------



## Hardan

Quote: 





digirato said:


> Here is where I got mine at a much lower price...
> 
> http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-19424


 
  Oh, wow, ordered.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





digirato said:


> Here is where I got mine at a much lower price...
> 
> http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-19424


 
  Did you have to pay customs?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





hardan said:


> Hmm, haven't found a good retailer for the CKN70, is this a valid choice http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MODEL-Audio-Technica-ATH-CKN70-BK-Black-Canal-Earphone-Headset-Free-EMS-/221183695365 ?


 
   
  Considering shipping, it's cheaper on Ebay:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-audio-technica-PREMIUM-COMPACT-Inner-Ear-Headphone-ATH-CKN70-/171024996765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27d1e2599d


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





benf said:


> Considering shipping, it's cheaper on Ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-audio-technica-PREMIUM-COMPACT-Inner-Ear-Headphone-ATH-CKN70-/171024996765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27d1e2599d


 
  Good link. I didn't know about that one, sorry about that. Thanks for pointing that out to the OP.


----------



## Kamakahah

double post. I second the above ^^


----------



## waynes world

Regarding cable clips, the best one I have every owned is the FXD70's cable clip (which I lost). I really like how it has a little clamp for the cable that adjusts to different sized cables. I don't like any of the other cable clips that I have tried.
   
  Does anybody know where those fxd70 cable clips (or ones that are similar) can be purchased? I'd like to buy a few of them. Fwiw, I tried calling jvc canada, but that got me nowhere.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Regarding cable clips, the best one I have every owned is the FXD70's cable clip (which I lost). I really like how it has a little clamp for the cable that adjusts to different sized cables. I don't like any of the other cable clips that I have tried.
> 
> Does anybody know where those fxd70 cable clips (or ones that are similar) can be purchased? I'd like to buy a few of them. Fwiw, I tried calling jvc canada, but that got me nowhere.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 You can get one with your purchase of FXZ-200.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





benf said:


> You can get one with your purchase of FXZ-200.


 

 ^ TroLoLoLoLoLO!!!


----------



## lilboozy

It seems Apple has revised their 70$ iem in september along with the release of the iphone 5 and earpods. The fr graph looks amazing. It's incredibly linear with about 9 db of boosted bass (fr can be found in this link http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/04/apple-in-ear-headphones-me186lla-budget.html)
  btw this what the _*old one*_ looked like


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Me and ghost know that these cnt will need at least maybe 5k hrs to be fully finished cooking


 
   
  Hi - 5 Bro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  ...dunno about the 5k hrs though !   ...I'll get bored if it takes anything more than a month to burn in !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Hi - 5 Bro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ I think i am hearing some slight changes, i can max out on the volume on my ipods nano without feeling my ears are getting blown out. The bass is a bit less boomy and is tighter which allows the highs and mids to shine more. BUT the highs are still pretty meh with lil' to no sparkle.
   
  There is hope but i ain't gonne lie to myself and expect miracles.


----------



## Fizban

I just got my CKN70.
   
  I......shot....my.........load of eargasm.
   
  Sorry.
  It was explicit.


----------



## MrEleventy

fizban said:


> I just got my CKN70.
> 
> I......shot....my.........load of eargasm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seekky

LOL


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





fizban said:


> I just got my CKN70.
> 
> I......shot....my.........load of eargasm.
> 
> ...


 
  Wait until they're burned in, you have no idea.


----------



## Fizban

7s cameron said:


> Wait until they're burned in, you have no idea.



Oh I'm practically quivering with anticipation for that experience. 
This is getting adult rated soon


----------



## Alberto01

What is going on here?  Are you having sex with your IEMs?  None of mine seem capable of that.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ I think i am hearing some slight changes, i can max out on the volume on my ipods nano without feeling my ears are getting blown out. The bass is a bit less boomy and is tighter which allows the highs and mids to shine more. BUT the highs are still pretty meh with lil' to no sparkle.
> 
> There is hope but i ain't gonne lie to myself and expect miracles.


 
   
  That's a start !   ...but those separate mids and highs carbon nanotube drivers need more working to loosen them up, blast tracks with lots of fast vocals and treble instruments.
   
  I ain't gonna lie either !   ...just so you don't set yourself up for a disappointment, they're not gonna miraculously turn into the end-game iems for you after the extra burning.
  The mids on mine are now pretty close to the ckn70's, only lacking slightly in refinement, sub bass are a notch over the ckn70, treble are sometimes at the level of the ckn70 and sometimes missing depending on the source (an amp makes a huge differences here).
  I will not deny my bias for the ckn70 here, but even they are far from being my end-game phones. 
   
  They will however show improvement in the bass, mids and highs such that the overall sound is more engaging compared to previously.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I ain't gonna lie either !   ...just so you don't set yourself up for a disappointment, they're not gonna miraculously turn into the end-game iems for you after the extra burning.


 
   
  Oh, he knows what his end-game iems are.... he just can't admit it yet


----------



## Kamakahah

alberto01 said:


> What is going on here?  Are you having sex with your IEMs?  None of mine seem capable of that.




You gotta pick up the special tips for that bro.

"just the tiiiiiiip"


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What is going on here?  Are you having sex with your IEMs?  None of mine seem capable of that.


 
  Oh really yours don't??? I am sorry for you then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  LoL Alberto just killed the joke with his bluntness.
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> That's a start !   ...but those separate mids and highs carbon nanotube drivers need more working to loosen them up, blast tracks with lots of fast vocals and treble instruments.
> 
> I ain't gonna lie either !   ...just so you don't set yourself up for a disappointment, they're not gonna miraculously turn into the end-game iems for you after the extra burning.
> The mids on mine are now pretty close to the ckn70's, only lacking slightly in refinement, sub bass are a notch over the ckn70, treble are sometimes at the level of the ckn70 and sometimes missing depending on the source (an amp makes a huge differences here).
> ...


 
  ^ Yeah it's getting more coherent and immersive now, since the music doesn't sound like it is blasting my eardrums off with them woofers!!!
   
  I can hear the potential now, but i also understand that they are not gonna sound like the CKN70s anytime soon. haha
   
  And yeppp you were right that the stock tips sounds the best on these, the mids is more forward and the overall sound is more cohesive with better instrument separation and spacing.




  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Oh, he knows what his end-game iems are.... he just can't admit it yet


 
  Ehhh i thought i made it painfully care that those cheapo chinese lookin' gr07 BEs is now my top iem and that they are end game material for me. Guess someone didn't read carefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah man you're RIGHT about EVERYTHING, those gr07 BEs are crazy nice and i like them better than the FXZ200s and the CKN70s you happy now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But how about those MT-300s though???


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What did I do or write wrong that discourage anybody from enjoying or laughing at the joke?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What did I do or write wrong that discourage anybody from enjoying or laughing at the joke?


 

 You mentioned the word SEXXXXXXXXXXXXXX which was suppose to be only hinted at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  We gotta' keep it PG around here meng if you knowhatimeng.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Ehhh i thought i made it painfully care that those cheapo chinese lookin' gr07 BEs is now my top iem and that they are end game material for me. Guess someone didn't read carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol! You're so afraid that you can't even bring yourself to mention them! Here, let me help you...
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
                                               C  K  S  1  0  0  0   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
_Disclaimer: Yeah, so what - I had a thing with the mt300's - I was vulnerable at the time! But the 1K's are the real deal my friend... the *real* deal _


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! You're so afraid that you can't even bring yourself to mention them! Here, let me help you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No need to hide it, if it's that great man. I still don't know whatcha talking about.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ahhh!  Now, I see it.  I just ain't that smart.  But, I am learning.  However, eargasm or eargasmic is way beyond the size of just a hint.


----------



## waynes world

^ Spoiler... I like that. I like that a lot


----------



## marlonmarabe

how does the cks1000 compare to xb90ex?


----------



## Leo888

Just want to say that I really appreciate the time Dsnuts, Eric and Ghostfit had took to answer to my pm and have placed an order for the CKN70. Not forgetting all the folks here who have put up their thoughts and experiences which is very helpful to me and maybe some others in making a decision. 

I'm actually also looking forward to get the JVC FRD80Z and hoping to find out if they are the same as the FXD80 but with a inline mic control right on the Y joint of the cable. Wonders if anyone owns one and could let me know if the mic control will have an impact on the SQ. 

Lastly, my wife have lay claim to my CKS90Ltd thus I'm also curious how it compares to the CKS1000. 

Thanks in advance and looks forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Zelda

for the *Somic *fans, this could be a good deal. seems to be a *SBA03 */ *A161p *rebrand/oem, only $60. nice pack of accesories too
   
http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-golden-202655
http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-blue-202656
http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-red-202657


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Oh, he knows what his end-game iems are.... he just can't admit it yet


 
   
  ROFLOL !   ...That is so hitting the head on the nail ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> You gotta pick up the special tips for that bro.
> 
> "just the tiiiiiiip"


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You mentioned the word SEXXXXXXXXXXXXXX which was suppose to be only hinted at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> What did I do or write wrong that discourage anybody from enjoying or laughing at the joke?


 
   
  Quote: 





alberto01 said:


> Ahhh!  Now, I see it.  I just ain't that smart.  But, I am learning.  However, eargasm or eargasmic is way beyond the size of just a hint.


 
   
  Hey Currawong !   ..I want my money back !    ...they're so explicit and nothing ! nada ! zhits !
   
  ...I wrote something about 'feathers' to SF   ...and almost got the B word !     ...not fair ! not fair ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  ...wait a minute, Head-Fi's a free forum !   ...okay, scratch that !


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





zelda said:


> for the *Somic *fans, this could be a good deal. seems to be a *SBA03 */ *A161p *rebrand/oem, only $60. nice pack of accesories too
> 
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-golden-202655
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-blue-202656
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-red-202657


 
  This is really, really cool if it turns out to be a rebrand. At $99 they are already stupendous performers. 
  If anyone else isn't willing to take one for the team I might end up doing something I'll most likely regret.
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But how about those MT-300s though???


 
  What about those stupid MT300s?


----------



## mochill

Tdk-mt300


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zelda said:


> for the *Somic *fans, this could be a good deal. seems to be a *SBA03 */ *A161p *rebrand/oem, only $60. nice pack of accesories too
> 
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-golden-202655
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-blue-202656
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-red-202657


 
  I'm confused, what does 2 x Balanced Armatures mean? are they dual drivers? :/ or just two armatures, one in each phone?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I'm confused, what does 2 x Balanced Armatures mean? are they dual drivers? :/ or just two armatures, *one in each phone*?


 
  that


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





zelda said:


> that


 
  well, ****...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> What about those stupid MT300s?


 
   
  He's just giving me the gears for hyping them (he is after all, a Master Troll lol). I still think that they are very good for the price that I paid for them though


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> This is really, really cool if it turns out to be a rebrand. At $99 they are already stupendous performers.
> If anyone else isn't willing to take one for the team I might end up doing something I'll most likely regret.
> 
> What about those stupid MT300s?


 
  +
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Tdk-mt300


 
  +
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> He's just giving me the gears for hyping them (he is after all, a Master Troll lol). I still think that they are very good for the price that I paid for them though


 
   
  ^ They suck!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Yes masa' troll is an uppity @ss now. i is too gud for those MT-300s.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ They suck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's ok...


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Those 1K's are too good for your uppity @ss lol!


----------



## sofastreamer

what we really need is a successor to the s500. stop earhurting iem hunting, go for closed portable on ears!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That's ok...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
   
  OUCH!!! That EAR HURT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
....... can't do it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> what we really need is a successor to the s500. stop* earhurting* iem hunting, go for closed portable on ears!


 
   
  OMG we share one MIND!!! Those earbud/ iem hybrid housing sucks and hurts like a mofo. DEATH to earbud styles!!! Although the new earpods are pretty comfy.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> what we really need is a successor to the s500. stop earhurting iem hunting, go for closed portable on ears!


 
   
  But sofa, these things do the opposite of hurting the ears... the complete opposite 
   
  You are right though.. there is nothing quite a comfortable as the S500 stock pads on the ear lol!
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> OMG we share one MIND!!! Those earbud/ iem hybrid housing sucks and hurts like a mofo. DEATH to earbud styles!!! Although the new earpods are pretty comfy.


 
   
  Crazy fool, _what_ are you talking about lol! They fit in the ears the same as the BE's, and are practically the same as the BE's except for those additional cool chambers. They are very light, and feel as comfy as the BE's imo. So there!


----------



## sofastreamer

well i got tinnitus from wearing iems. not because of high volume. it was the permanent pressure against my inner ear


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> well i got tinnitus from wearing iems. not because of high volume. it was the permanent pressure against my inner ear


 
   
  That's interesting actually. I have intermittent tinnitus in my left ear as well, and the gr07be's seem to spark it up fairly often (which is a bummer actually). But I have found that for some reason the CKS1000's do not spark it - the sound coming out of them seems more immersive rather than directed somehow, and maybe the result is less pressure against the inner ear - dunno. My guess is that it has to do with that dual chambers design. Anyway, this is yet another reason why I am loving them so much.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> But sofa, these things do the opposite of hurting the ears... the complete opposite
> 
> You are right though.. there is nothing quite a comfortable as the S500 stock pads on the ear lol!
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ It's those stupid disk shape things like what's on all earbuds, they hurt like hell. I can only wear my old Thermaltake Tts and Brainwavz betas only with double flange tips. Anywho that's my story and i am sticking to it.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's those stupid disk shape things like what's on all earbuds, they hurt like hell. I can only wear my old Thermaltake Tts and Brainwavz betas only with double flange tips. Anywho that's my story and i am sticking to it.


 
   
  The BE's have disks as well - they just happen to be square 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  As far as earbuds are concerned, you don't have tips on earbuds. The tips are what keep the 1000's in the ear, just like the tips keep the BE's in the ear. Granted, because the BE's are over ear, they are further supported upwards by the cable. But because the 1k drivers are so light, the disks are still pretty much held up by the tips in the ear, so you hardly feel the disks (if at all), especially if you use a cable clip to reduce the weight of the cable.
   
  So there!


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> what we really need is a successor to the s500. stop earhurting iem hunting, go for closed portable on ears!


 
  If you looking for full-size, Jaycar (rebranded FA-003) for 70$ imho is best bang for the bug. For me it beats S500 in everything except bass quantity, but not by far. It is the best sounding headphone I have ever heard (not heard anything higher than Senn 598 though). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Edit Price for UK is 27£ + 5£ shipping - unbeatable


----------



## sofastreamer

too bad, that it is not portable at all. but where to get them for that price?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The BE's have disks as well - they just happen to be square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Yepp they look just like the Brainwavz betas:

   
  And the Thermaltake Tts:

   
  Yeppp, can't do it. No go for me.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> too bad, that it is not portable at all. but where to get them for that price?


 
http://jaycar.us/productView.asp?ID=AA2065&keywords=Pro+Monitor+Headphones&form=KEYWORD
  Pick GBP from the top.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yepp they look just like the Brainwavz betas:
> 
> And the Thermaltake Tts:
> 
> Yeppp, can't do it. No go for me.


 
   
  That is too bad! Fair enough though. But...
    
  Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's those stupid disk shape things like what's on all earbuds, they hurt like hell. I can only wear my old Thermaltake Tts and Brainwavz betas only with double flange tips. Anywho that's my story and i am sticking to it.


 
   
  ... I find it very strange that they hurt your ears so much, when I can barely feel the 1k's.
   
  Anyway, we've sufficiently beaten this to death!


----------



## Mackem

In my fairly limited time as an audiophile, I do have to say the CKN70s are the best IEMs I've ever heard but the J-cord bothered me so much that I sold them.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world how does the CKS1000 compare to the WS99?
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The BE's have disks as well - they just happen to be square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> waynes world how does the CKS1000 compare to the WS99?


 
   
  Hi Eric!
   
  What I am finding is that the CKS1000 is a kind of wonderful hybrid of the WS99 and the AD900X. The bass has the same ws99 characteristics in that it is big, bold, extended, layered, detailed yet beautifully controlled. There is a lovely amount of sub-bass, and it is never boomy and never bleeds into the mids. Completely satisfying bass, just like with the WS99's, and something I had never experienced in an iem before. The mids are somewhere between the ws99's and the ad900x, but I find that the soundstage, instrument separation, imaging and layering is amazingly more like the ad900x's in that the instruments are all over the place - left, right, close, far away - amazing for an iem! So I guess the mids are more like the ad900x's. And the treble is energetic, engaging and detailed like with the ad900x. So that combination quite frankly makes for a rather epic sound... end game iem material for me quite frankly!
   
  But, you are probably more interested in the WS99's since you don't have them, so here you go.. The way the 99's handle the bass is _beyond_ good (just like with the 1k's!). Friggin' gorgeous bass. I can't describe it any better than that. For modern, electronic or bass oriented music, they are mind blowing and can't be beat imo. For everything else, they are only awesome   The mids are neither recessed or forward - just right. The treble is very nice, but not too bright (which I personally like). I would overall say that the ws99's lean toward the warm side, the soundstage is great but only as wide and deep as closed cans can be. But they are very nicely balanced. In summary they have a gorgeous, full, balanced, immersive, hypnotic and easy to listen to signature. I can't imagine closed cans sounding much better to be honest.
   
  If anyone wants to feel completely satisfied and stop the bleeding and not feel the need to continue getting more and more gear, then just get the open ad900x's, the closed ws99's, and the csk1000 iem's. ATH holy trifecta.


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> what we really need is a successor to the s500. stop earhurting iem hunting, go for closed portable on ears!


 
  dtx501p?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hi Eric!
> 
> What I am finding is that the CKS1000 is a kind of wonderful hybrid of the WS99 and the AD900X. The bass has the same ws99 characteristics in that it is big, bold, extended, layered, detailed yet beautifully controlled. There is a lovely amount of sub-bass, and it is never boomy and never bleeds into the mids. Completely satisfying bass, just like with the WS99's, and something I had never experienced in an iem before. The mids are somewhere between the ws99's and the ad900x, but I find that the soundstage, instrument separation, imaging and layering is amazingly more like the ad900x's in that the instruments are all over the place - left, right, close, far away - amazing for an iem! So I guess the mids are more like the ad900x's. And the treble is energetic, engaging and detailed like with the ad900x. So that combination quite frankly makes for a rather epic sound... end game iem material for me quite frankly!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thank you waynes world. Very interesting. Makes me wonder how the WS99 compares to the A900X, which I own. The price has gone up again on the WS99 in the USA, but I might purchase it once the price goes down. I'm really enjoying the A900X, but I wish it had just a smidget more bass. It's not lacking bass at all, but I wouldn't mind it tuned up a little bit more. The mids and treble are excellent though. Everything you stated about the CKS1000 I wholeheartedly agree with, which goes to show it may not be wise for anyone to think they know what an IEM sounds like just because they read the FR graph. You really need to hear it. And isn't that what this hobby is about anyway, hearing it? Happy listening!


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





fizban said:


> dtx501p?


 
  i own the beyer, it does a better job in detail, soundstage and separation, but lacks bass


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> i own the beyer, it does a better job in detail, soundstage and separation, but lacks bass


 
  GOOD.

 I thought I was crazy when i tried the beyers and came to the same conclusion as you.
   
  But I can do with less bass so i'd rank the beyers higher than the s500s.


----------



## sofastreamer

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> http://jaycar.us/productView.asp?ID=AA2065&keywords=Pro+Monitor+Headphones&form=KEYWORD
> Pick GBP from the top.


 
  thank you, i ordered them now and paid only 35 pounds inkl. shippment!


----------



## Jakkal

Yep that's the price, I have fixed my post. For 35 pounds you get headphone that people compare to HD600, not bad deal I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You also get spare pads which are the same as HM5 pads, so that's another 17$ you can deduct from the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  BTW the soundstage on these is amazing for closed can, you have to hear it to believe it.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hi Eric!
> 
> What I am finding is that the CKS1000 is a kind of wonderful hybrid of the WS99 and the AD900X. The bass has the same ws99 characteristics in that it is big, bold, extended, layered, detailed yet beautifully controlled. There is a lovely amount of sub-bass, and it is never boomy and never bleeds into the mids. Completely satisfying bass, just like with the WS99's, and something I had never experienced in an iem before. The mids are somewhere between the ws99's and the ad900x, but I find that the soundstage, instrument separation, imaging and layering is amazingly more like the ad900x's in that the instruments are all over the place - left, right, close, far away - amazing for an iem! So I guess the mids are more like the ad900x's. And the treble is energetic, engaging and detailed like with the ad900x. So that combination quite frankly makes for a rather epic sound... end game iem material for me quite frankly!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Waynes, I know you're one of the early adopter of the Fiio E12 amp, and I've only just laid hands on mine.
   
  Would dearly love to hear your impression of the E12 paired with the WS99, as I've totally agree with your descriptions of the WS99 and AD900X (Don't have the 1K ....yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Looks like the E12 requires USB chargers capable of 2A output, my 1A output USB charger got smoked after 20 mins trying to charge the amp.


----------



## schneller

So I think I am about to push the buy button on a pair of ATH-CKN70s. Speak now or forever hold your peace!
   
  Budget is < $100ish
  Primary music genre is vocal trance (streaming from www.di.fm)
   
  Any alternatives I should seriously consider, even as a AT loyalist?


----------



## Fizban

Like I said earlier, I had eargasms from CKN70.
   
  Need I say more?
   
  CKN70 has, in addition to it's requisite function as a very capable pair of headphones, the ability to have sex with your ears.
   
  Buy one, get two functions!
   
   
   
   
   
   
CLICK IT.


----------



## mochill

t peos h200 on presale for $200 with ems only 100 for that price get it while you can


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to the XBA-3, CKN70 and the CKS1000.
   
   
  Comparing the same tracks going from one to the others. It goes like this. The XBA-3 is like hearing your tunes in a concert hall from the center of the concert theater the CKN70 about 20 rows back and the CKS1000 is front row.
   
  What I mean by this the XBA-3. Gives and overall picture of the tune that is not as close up as the others and I think because of how music is portrayed imagery is tops on these but the highs on them come out like tweeters for speakers more so than the other 2..Tissle but not much fizzle. I suppose it is the armature nature of the single firing tweeter that is on the XBA-3.  While some may see this as a negative and not as accurate sounding. I actually see it as one of the defining traits of the XBA-3.. Tweeters they are.. And tweeters they sound like. These are more geared for guys that like instruments and vocals and want that out of your head imagery and detail... Not so much for EDM and HIPHOP. 
   
  The CKN70 is simply amazing for being a single micro hd..Great stage depth and presence of your favorite tracks. I am convinced these have the stiffest carbon nanotube drivers out of all of the JVC earphones and headphones that use the material. I have simply punished these things and they seem to like it. The overall sound is balanced very well but they do show a tendency for peaks in the upper ranges..Timbre detail is very nice which is one of the positive traits of the peaks in the region but the negative is they do still have some minor sibilance. So while not perfect.. It does gives all of us something to look forward to in their next iteration. Tip rolling help these get the best sound. I use Sony Hybrids which actually adds a bit more bass and mids to the highs
   
  Fans of the tight closely knit defined music will find lots to like from the previous 2. The CKS1000 is simply a different earphone in a different realm. It uses some technology that is relatively new, cutting edge.. ( Dual air chambers)
  I am sold on this technology ever since I bought my CKS77 but I don't feel the resolution in the drivers or the tuning on them was the best AT could do.. The CKS1000 on the other hand. It is a masterwork of many different engineering aspects that make them one of a kind type of earphone.. The XB90EX has some crazy deep mids but definition wise it could use some tightening. The CKS1000 addresses these issue with previous bass earphones.. These are bass earphones for the audiophile and for guys that like the bigger picture in their music.
   
  What I mean by this. These CKS earphones actually project a bigger sound than the drivers emit using their filter filaments but the problem in doing this actually blots out definition of the sound. But not so on the CKS1000.  Definition is not only there but also gives an amount of depth on your tracks you can actually see with your hearing eye. It is the difference of enjoying a delux cheeseburger with 3 patties vs having just one with cheese.  Coloration? Sure but it is the type people enjoy and not the type that people don't. .What is it about your music do you enjoy so much? Is it the bass? Is it the emotion of the vocal track that reaches your soul? Is it the string instruments that stirs your memories of an important moment of your life?  The CKS1000 throws that emotion stirs that memory and then add to that the depth and resolution of the tune in their full glory..
   
  The truth is I like all 3 quite a bit. Sure I listen to my CKS1000 more so than the others but everytime I have my CKN70 or my XBA-3 I enjoy them. It is cool to listen to how my tracks sound with one earphone and then switch it up for a different take.. That my friends is just 3X the love.


----------



## mochill

Nice write up dsnuts


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the XBA-3, CKN70 and the CKS1000.
> 
> 
> Comparing the same tracks going from one to the others. It goes like this. The XBA-3 is like hearing your tunes in a concert hall from the center of the concert theater the CKN70 about 20 rows back and the CKS1000 is front row.
> ...


 
  THANKS!THANKS!THANKS! was waiting for this!
   
  EDIT: i even saved this post in a Word file. that great!


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hi Eric!
> 
> What I am finding is that the CKS1000 is a kind of wonderful hybrid of the WS99 and the AD900X. The bass has the same ws99 characteristics in that it is big, bold, extended, layered, detailed yet beautifully controlled. There is a lovely amount of sub-bass, and it is never boomy and never bleeds into the mids. Completely satisfying bass, just like with the WS99's, and something I had never experienced in an iem before. The mids are somewhere between the ws99's and the ad900x, but I find that the soundstage, instrument separation, imaging and layering is amazingly more like the ad900x's in that the instruments are all over the place - left, right, close, far away - amazing for an iem! So I guess the mids are more like the ad900x's. And the treble is energetic, engaging and detailed like with the ad900x. So that combination quite frankly makes for a rather epic sound... end game iem material for me quite frankly!
> 
> ...


 
  Hey Wayne, I've been stuck in a dilemma for the past couple weeks and was wondering if you could help me make a decision. So I was originally gonna buy the WS99 at the beginning of April but then all the cheaper places suddenly went out of stock and still haven't restocked. However I found the CKS1000 for around the same price and don't know if I should get it now and then save up for a while to get the WS99. My plan was to complete the AD900X, WS99, CKS1000 trifecta anyway but I really had my heart set on the WS99 for a while so I don't know what to do... In your opinion, do you think the WS99 or the CKS1000 is better based on sound, staging, imaging, etc? I know comparing a full-sized can and an IEM is a bit hard but it would really help me out., thanks!


----------



## waynes world

Great impressions Ds! It's been a while since I have had the xba3's, but I agree with you about them versus the 1k's.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is the difference of enjoying a delux cheeseburger with 3 patties vs having just one with cheese.


 
   
  Yup. Or maybe like watching a really good blu-ray movie on a high quality HD TV, and then switching over to 3D. One is awesome, but the other is different experience altogether.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Hey Wayne, I've been stuck in a dilemma for the past couple weeks and was wondering if you could help me make a decision. So I was originally gonna buy the WS99 at the beginning of April but then all the cheaper places suddenly went out of stock and still haven't restocked. However I found the CKS1000 for around the same price and don't know if I should get it now and then save up for a while to get the WS99. My plan was to complete the AD900X, WS99, CKS1000 trifecta anyway but I really had my heart set on the WS99 for a while so I don't know what to do... In your opinion, do you think the WS99 or the CKS1000 is better based on sound, staging, imaging, etc? I know comparing a full-sized can and an IEM is a bit hard but it would really help me out., thanks!


 
   
  That my friend is a very interesting question! Hopefully Dsnuts the instigator will chime in as well lol
   
  You are right that they are both around $155 at amazon.jp right now. Plus approx $20 Tenso shipping, so $175US total. Either one for that price is totally worth it imo.
   
  Anyway, what kind of music do you listen to? What gear do you have now? What would benefit you more in the short term - a less mobile pair of headphones, or a set of iems that you could use anywhere?
   
  It's a tough question because they both are amazing, and it really will come down to which one you would get the most value out of in the short term (until you can get the other).


----------



## BBKing

Question about CKN70:
   
  Does it stick out much?
  Can I sleep while wearing it?
   
  Using CKM50 right now, it is the most comfortable pair I've ever use. I hope CKN70 can do at least the same on the comfort area.
   
  For CKN70 owners, if you can upload a pic of you wearing CKN70, it'd be really appreciated.
   
  P/s: The best pic I can find on Internet look like this:
http://i.imgur.com/F5zjCFq.jpg
   
)


----------



## ericp10

Nice write-up and comparison, Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks guys. It was fun to listen to the 3 and compare how they sound to one another.. I took some time off from reading the ocular anatomy to do that. I have to take more listening breaks more often..I got used to the workload at my school so now I can actually take more breaks more often. The first few weeks was unreal. I had no idea my brain could retain all that medical jargon.
   
  It has been a while that I listened to my XBA-3s. I forgot how good those are.
   
  @akarise. I would go for either one that you can get. Both are excellent but if you had your heart set on the WS99 and prefer full sized headphones. Sure it would be great to get them at around $200 or so but if not paying a bit more for them will be worth it. The MSRP for those are $300 and I think the standard street price will be $250 on Amazon.
   
  If you can get them for anything below that.. Go for it with confidence.


----------



## d marc0

Another great write up, Dsnuts! Thanks for sharing your experience, especially to some of us who don't have the great IEMs that you have. Through you we get to have an idea how those perform compared to what we currently have.
   
  I still love my XBA 3... even more than the highly acclaimed CKN70. I agree with D's description of the XBA 3's tweeter like treble and to me that's one of its greatest characteristic.
  IMO, the metallic shimmer that everyone is complaining about is only prevalent in badly recorded songs.
   
  Here's an example of how the XBA 3 really shines on a well recorded track: Tool - Schism
  Enjoy!


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That my friend is a very interesting question! Hopefully Dsnuts the instigator will chime in as well lol
> 
> You are right that they are both around $155 at amazon.jp right now. Plus approx $20 Tenso shipping, so $175US total. Either one for that price is totally worth it imo.
> 
> ...


 
  Well I can't use tenso because of their new policy (since I'm not living at home right now) so I have to resort to online stores in the US. I listen to a wide variety of music so something well-rounded is best. I'm currently using the AD900X for home and CKM500 on the go, without a DAC or amp for either as of now. The problem is that I can only get one of them right now since I'm a poor college student, so getting one means I probable won't be able to get the other for a while. Is the sound of the WS99 more expansive and larger due to it being a full-sized headphone? How about if I phrase the question like this: If you could only listen to either the WS99 or the CKS1000 for 3 whole months without ever listening to the other, which one would you pick?


----------



## Dsnuts

Considering your source does not include and amp the one out of the 2 is easy. I would go for the CKS1000. It does not need any type of amp to fully shine on their own. You can enjoy them anywhere though they do stick out and make you look like a sound geek but hey that is a cool thing no?  They sound fantastic without an amp and even better with one.  The WS99 while it does not need an amp as well actually benefits more so from an amp over the CKS1000.  If you get the CKS1000 I strongly recommend at least a 200hour break in period..
   
  WS99 amped is unreal.
   
  I might have a new earphone for some type if discovery for ya'll to chew on.. Stay tuned.. They could be good but I have my Spidey senses tingling on this one.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Well I can't use tenso because of their new policy (since I'm not living at home right now) so I have to resort to online stores in the US. I listen to a wide variety of music so something well-rounded is best. I'm currently using the AD900X for home and CKM500 on the go, without a DAC or amp for either as of now. The problem is that I can only get one of them right now since I'm a poor college student, so getting one means I probable won't be able to get the other for a while. Is the sound of the WS99 more expansive and larger due to it being a full-sized headphone? How about if I phrase the question like this: If you could only listen to either the WS99 or the CKS1000 for 3 whole months without ever listening to the other, which one would you pick?


 
   
  Let's see.. you have the AD900X, so that is _very_ good. The WS99's compliment the AD900X perfectly - you get two distinctly different yet awesome sounding headphones, and between the two of them you are set for all types of music.
   
  The WS99's are definitely more of a closed sound relative to the AD900X's. They have a very nice soundstage, but nothing like the AD900X's (which are very airy and expansive). With the 99's, you get a ridiculously amazing bass, an overall warmer sound, with a treble that is not too bright. They are very nicely balanced, and have a beautiful lush signature. They are of course not as airy or with the same imaging or expansiveness as the ad900x's. For me, the WS99's excel at electronic/modern bass oriented music, and the AD900X's excel at rock and acoustic etc.
   
  The CKS1000's seem kind of like a hybrid of the AD900X and the WS99 to me. The way they handle the bass is very much like 99's, and the mids are perfect (neither recessed or forward), and the treble is sparkly and energetic. They are very open and airy, with with very wide/deep soundstage, wonderful layering and instrument separation and imaging (like I haven't heard in an iem before). The overall effect is that they bring everything to life and you're immersed by the music. So far they have sounded absolutely amazing with all of the genres that I listen to (mainly electronic, rock, prog rock, pop, korean rap  etc). So for me the 1K's are the better all-rounders.
   
  If you didn't have the AD900X, I'd probably be recommending for you to get the CKS1000 over the WS99 first. But because you have the AD900X, it's a more difficult decision, because I think that you would love either one. One thing you could consider doing would be to get a cheap but good amp such as the E11 for about $40 to give your ad900x a bit more body and fullness in the low end, and they could easily satisfy your "headphone fix" for a while, and also get the CKS1000 to satisfy your iem fix. Then get the WS99's down the road a bit to complete the trifecta. Just a thought.
   
  If you are looking for a DAC, I am still incredibly happy with the $20 ELE DAC. In fact, the ELE DAC plus E11 is a great cheapo combo.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I might have a new earphone for some type if discovery for ya'll to chew on.. Stay tuned.. They could be good but I have my Spidey senses tingling on this one.


 
  Say it ain't so, please say it ain't so.
  I don't think I can literally afford another onslaught.
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I listen to (mainly electronic, rock, prog rock, pop, korean rap  etc). So for me the 1K's are the better all-rounders.


 
  Mang wat did that sf master troll do to ya. Dusty is where it's at mang, dusty fo shizzle.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Say it ain't so, please say it ain't so.
> I don't think I can literally afford another onslaught.
> 
> Mang wat did that sf master troll do to ya. Dusty is where it's at mang, dusty fo shizzle.




^Great impressions WAYNE, you're making me lusting after these more and more hype post by hype post, hour by hour. Might have even surpassed dat nutman level. Ds should be proud my young grasshiphopper. 

Don't listen to that stale Twinkie with all that expired dusty stuff, you too hip to be dragged into all that hasbeen sh!T. Stay fresh meng.  

Can't wait Ds BRING IT!!! 

Oh man after beating the crap outta these FXZ200 for these past 1.5 weeks they are sounding mad nice now. Bass is toned so much just like my six pack allowing the mids and highs to come through, that ghost was right on the money!


----------



## mochill

Don't forget I was right about the fxz200 as well


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If you are looking for a DAC, I am still incredibly happy with the $20 ELE DAC. In fact, the ELE DAC plus E11 is a great cheapo combo.


 
   
  E11 cannot be used when charging, so I'm not sure if it's the best combo with a DAC.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I am strangely tempted to try these out......
   
http://www.pro-sound.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PSS&Product_Code=SSENGP03&Category_Code=
   
  its 1 for 15, or 2 for 20....anyone want to go halfsies?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> I am strangely tempted to try these out......
> 
> http://www.pro-sound.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=PSS&Product_Code=SSENGP03&Category_Code=
> 
> its 1 for 15, or 2 for 20....anyone want to go halfsies?


 
  it shows 
*Pro-Sound Low Price: *$4.95


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





zelda said:


> it shows
> *Pro-Sound Low Price: *$4.95


 
  yeah with 10 dollar shipping.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> yeah with 10 dollar shipping.


 
  wrong. shipping is $50+ (international ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





zelda said:


> wrong. shipping is $50+ (international ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  yeah international shipping is a booch.... its 10 dollars for conus though!  so... who's down?


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm down for a pair.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'd go halfies


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I'm down for a pair.


 
  awesome...i tried adding more...added up to 6 pairs and shipping was at 9 bucks...sorry it was 9 bucks and not 10
   
  so if anyone else wants to try them out for fun... ill order it....and then send them out to whoever...splitting the shipping costs between everyone in the group buy.
   
  at 6 pairs plus 9 dollar shipping is 38.70
   
  it would be about 6.50 each plus the costs to send them out to everyone split 6 ways.
   
  after everything i figure it to be about 10 bucks each 
   
  I dont know how big the packages will be or if will be a bulk item...no idea.  but on the safe side...3,50 for shipping from me to you.
   
  sennheiser clips... ill try it for 10


----------



## TekeRugburn

well thats 3 so far
   
  and absolute shameless plug for a cheap dac.
   
  muse pcm2704, like the ele dac but has spdif for optical out and coaxial out.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/660697/muse-hifi-pcm2704-usb-dac-black-portable-better-el-ele-dac-basically-extremely-portable


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> E11 cannot be used when charging, so I'm not sure if it's the best combo with a DAC.


 
   
  True, and it's good that you pointed that out and it something to consider. If that is not a deal breaker though, the E11 is very good bang for the $40 buck that you can get it used for. And it has the added benefit of being able to take mobile. So if one is wanting to keep expenses down, I think it's a great way to go.
   
  Of course if one wants to spend a bit more, I think the C&C BH is equally as good bang for buck at $99 - it's a wonderful little amp. It can be used when charging, but charging is rare because it has an 80 hour batter life! I've had mine for 2 weeks and have been using it every day, and I still haven't had to charge it yet. Wow.
   
  I also think the rockboxed Clip Zip is incredible value for approx $40. The SQ, the very small size, and the fact that you can play FLAC files on it is all pretty amazing. When mobile, I use my Clip Zip + C&C BH + CKS1000's, and I am amazed at the synergy and by how good the combo sounds. The CSK1000's don't require any amping at all and sound great out of the Clip Zip, but they sound even more incredible off of the C&C BH, with it's SF switch making the 1K's already awesome soundstage even bigger and deeper, or with it's LF switch making the 1K's already ridiculous bass even more goliath. Good combo I say!


----------



## Leo888

Hi waynes, mind letting me know if the C&C BH carries a specific sound signature of it's own. Is it a warm or cold sounding amp? Many thanks.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Let's see.. you have the AD900X, so that is _very_ good. The WS99's compliment the AD900X perfectly - you get two distinctly different yet awesome sounding headphones, and between the two of them you are set for all types of music.
> 
> The WS99's are definitely more of a closed sound relative to the AD900X's. They have a very nice soundstage, but nothing like the AD900X's (which are very airy and expansive). With the 99's, you get a ridiculously amazing bass, an overall warmer sound, with a treble that is not too bright. They are very nicely balanced, and have a beautiful lush signature. They are of course not as airy or with the same imaging or expansiveness as the ad900x's. For me, the WS99's excel at electronic/modern bass oriented music, and the AD900X's excel at rock and acoustic etc.
> 
> ...


 
  I called the site I was planning to order the WS99 from and they still had no ETA for more to be restocked after 3 weeks, so I pulled the trigger on the CKS1000. Looks like my impatience got the better of me haha. Thanks wayne and dsnuts for all the input though! It's been really helpful. Can't wait to hear how these sound


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> I called the site I was planning to order the WS99 from and they still had no ETA for more to be restocked after 3 weeks, so I pulled the trigger on the CKS1000. Looks like my impatience got the better of me haha. Thanks wayne and dsnuts for all the input though! It's been really helpful. Can't wait to hear how these sound


 
   
  Awesome! Mine had at least 150 hours of burn in on them already when I got them, but it may have been more, and they were wonderful at that point. Dsnuts and ericp10 both mentioned how the sound changed fairly dramatically with burn in, so I think that you would be wise to throw them on the burner and consider 200 hours of burn in to be where you really want to form your opinion of them (and start getting blown away by them


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome! Mine had at least 150 hours of burn in on them already when I got them, but it may have been more, and they were wonderful at that point. Dsnuts and ericp10 both mentioned how the sound changed fairly dramatically with burn in, so I think that you would be wise to throw them on the burner and consider 200 hours of burn in to be where you really want to form your opinion of them (and start getting blown away by them


 
  Yeah I'm a total believer in burn-in, my AD900X completely changed after cooking it for a week so I know I can't judge them too quickly. Really hoping I find these to utterly destroy my CKM500 though


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi waynes, mind letting me know if the C&C BH carries a specific sound signature of it's own. Is it a warm or cold sounding amp? Many thanks.


 
   
  If you haven't already seen the C&C BH thread, here it is.
   
  I find that the C&C BH brightens things up a bit, adds a bit of detail in the treble region, and also tends to open up the soundstage (especially when using the SF switch). Where I find it to be perfect is with a more neutral or darker source. For instance, the Clip Zip is fairly neutral, but with the C&C BH, the sound really opens up more resolution is added. So, I find the Clip Zip + C&C BH pairing perfect for my WS99's or CKS1000's (but not with my AD900X's because they have this thing for the Fiio E12 lol).
   
  With a source like the ELE DAC which is already a bit brighter, the Fiio E12 pairs very well because the combination is fairly neutral, and the E12 adds a bunch of power and refinement. And the sub-bass boost of the version 1 E12 that I have is very cool and works very well with all of my headphones and iems. The WS99's sound amazing off of the ELE DAC + E12 with the bass boost off or on. Having said that, the WS99's also sound amazing off of the ELE DAC + C&C BH. Because the WS99's are a bit warmer to begin with, they don't get too bright for me with the ELE DAC + C&C BH combo (whereas I think that headphones that are brighter to begin with would). Also, the C&C's SF switch which widens the soundstage works well with the WS99's. It would be difficult at this point for me to say which amp I like better with the WS99's off of the ELE DAC.
   
  The amp for my AD900X's is the E12 (v1). For some reason, that pairing is just amazing, and the sound is just less coherent or refined when the AD900X's are paired with the C&C BH. It's not that they sound bad with the C&C BH, it's just that they sound perfect with the E12.
   
  My CKS1000's are not as picky though about which amp I use off of the ELE DAC or the Clip Zip - sounds amazing with everything.
   
  I never really intended on having two portable amps, but as you can see, it has become complicated for me lol. So, I'm happily stuck with them both. I find the E12 really isn't all that portable anyway, so it happily sits on my desk, usually attached to the ELE DAC (or used when I watch TV with the AD900X's). Whereas the C&C BH is quite small and portable and has that ridiculous 80 hour batter life and it pairs very well with the Clip Zip, so it's usually dual locked with the clip zip and ready to go.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Does anyone know anything about the JBL J33i? When it comes to speakers JBL has my favorite sound signature, so I figure I would like their IEMs as well. I really wanna try them, but I already have the CKN70s.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Does anyone know anything about the JBL J33i? When it comes to speakers JBL has my favorite sound signature, so I figure I would like their IEMs as well. I really wanna try them, but I already have the CKN70s.


 
  no idea. but the not "i" version it's $20 cheaper


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





zelda said:


> no idea. but the not "i" version it's $20 cheaper


 
  I know, but I wouldn't mind a microphone.


----------



## Leo888

Hi wayne, appreciate your thoughts with regards to the C&C BH. Will take some time to go thru the thread you have linked. In the meantime, do you feels that the brightness you have observed would causes sibilant or could it helps to smooth out the highs. 

Many thanks.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi wayne, appreciate your thoughts with regards to the C&C BH. Will take some time to go thru the thread you have linked. In the meantime, do you feels that the brightness you have observed would causes sibilant or could it helps to smooth out the highs.
> 
> Many thanks.


 
   
  If your source or your headphones/iems are bright, then you'll have to think a bit about sibilance with the C&C. It was a concern of mine when pairing with the ELE DAC because I am fairly sensitive to bright treble, and the ELE DAC already adds some brightness. But in reality, it hasn't proved to be an issue because the headphones and iems that I'm using are not sibilant to begin with. Overall, I am thrilled with the C&C BH. It adds detail, resolution, and soundstage. It's 80 hour battery life alone makes it seem like it _never_ needs to be charged. It's LF bass boost switch is still a bit of a mystery to me, but I like it (depending on the headphones and music). It's SF switch is like vodoo how it increases the soundstage, especially for live recordings. And it is quite small (smaller than the E11). Pair the C&C with a neutral to warm source or headphones, and it is friggin amazing. So yeah, the C&C BH is a keeper in my books.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks again waynes, will keep your thoughts in mind and go thru the main thread. Cheers.


----------



## mochill

Don't buy an amp just upgrade your source and get the colorfly c3 or the highsoundaudio n1,n3 and you'll be good without an amp


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Don't buy an amp just upgrade your source and get the colorfly c3 or the highsoundaudio n1,n3 and you'll be good without an amp


 
   
  I'm sure you've got all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ...so which of the 3 would you recommend ?


----------



## waynes world

Fiio X3 might end up having meaning also.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I wasn't sure if I liked the CKN70s more than the S500s. I knew it was inevitable, but it wasn't evident until about 15 minutes ago. I was listening to my music on shuffle through my phone and these songs came up right after another:
   




   
   




   
   
  I have a new favorite pair of headphones. Yes, I'm comparing IEMs to supra-aural headphones. If you like dubstep check this out (This was the first album by Skrillex that I liked):
   




   
  If you didn't listen to those songs through the CKN70s you're missing out. I wish I could hear them in the WS99s...
   
  If any of you have an ELE plug your CKN70s into it, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jakkal

I too have new favorite headphone, it is called Jaycar Pro Monitor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My S500 will not see any use in the near future, if ever. I was even thinking of selling it yesterday.


----------



## sofastreamer

blasphemy!! stone him!!


----------



## Jakkal

Go ahead, I'm ready.


----------



## Leo888

mochill said:


> Don't buy an amp just upgrade your source and get the colorfly c3 or the highsoundaudio n1,n3 and you'll be good without an amp




Hi mochill, thanks for offering your thoughts. 

I do have a Clip Zip and Rocco BA along with my iphone4 as source. Looking to maximize the performance of what I have now with the least outlay and the C&C BH seems to fit the bill. 

Appreciate your thoughts though and will look into other DAPs and see where I go from here.


----------



## Jakkal

I think that iPhone 4 is a great source, just get LOD and amp if you need more horse power.


----------



## sofastreamer

btw my jaycar started shipment yesterday. looking forward with high expectations.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> btw my jaycar started shipment yesterday. looking forward with high expectations.


 
  That's great, shipment is very fast btw, should be around 3-4 days. Keep us posted


----------



## Leo888

jakkal said:


> I think that iPhone 4 is a great source, just get LOD and amp if you need more horse power.




Ok, will look into it Jakkal. Thanks for the heads up. Reading the C&C thread now.


----------



## peter123

I've got the ckn70's on the way. Does anybody has experience from driving these from the Colorfly C3?
   
  I'm tired of my phone being out of battery on/after long flights and looking for a dedicated DAP with good battery life but I don't care for bringing an amp as well.
   
  Any input would be welcome.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I too have new favorite headphone, it is called Jaycar Pro Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> btw my jaycar started shipment yesterday. looking forward with high expectations.


 
   
  Those are great headphones.... they used to be 57 shipped from jaycar.  It was a great deal.  My favorite closed full size can.  They are basically rebranded FA-003's....or HM5.....or Lindy Premiums.... or NVT (maybe NXT) headphones......all bought from Yoga.  You get a headphone case, spare pads and a great set of full-sized cans.  
   
  Here's what I did with mine.
   
   
   
   

   
  Dynamat on front of cups...(recommend to place electric tape over dynamat to seal black goo in place as it will eventually start to melt from the heat and will go all over the place)
   

   
  Peeled off the felt inside and place silverstone acoustic foam as bottom layer... put stock felt on top with some parts cut out
   

   
  Dyanmat on back of driver and some more acoustic foam around the edge
   

   
  dynamat around the driver
   
  didnt take a picture but put stock hd580 foam infront of the cup to tame some of the highs.
   
  Also, didn't cover the port holes as one fo the threads suggested.... sucked the bass right out... as the cans are a little light on bass as is.
   
  Sounds great!  think of it a closed version of hd600


----------



## Jakkal

That's look great man. Thanks for the pics, maybe I'll also try some mods in the future, but for I'm pretty happy as it. It does sound awesome for my noob ears.


----------



## Hardan

CKN70, burn-in time? What kind of tracks are you running? 
  And I am not impressed with the stock tips, any recommendations on something more comfortable?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> I wasn't sure if I liked the CKN70s more than the S500s. I knew it was inevitable, but it wasn't evident until about 15 minutes ago.
> 
> If you didn't listen to those songs through the CKN70s you're missing out. I wish I could hear them in the WS99s...
> 
> If any of you have an ELE plug your CKN70s into it, you may be pleasantly surprised.




Omg better than the S500s?

I find it really hard to believe.


----------



## mochill

If your looking for a didacated dap with amazing battery life I recommend the hisoundaudio studio v which has 100hr battery life and sound fantastic, the colorfly c3 ha 15hrs but it Suppose to sound great as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mochill said:


> If your looking for a didacated dap with amazing battery life I recommend the hisoundaudio studio v which has 100hr battery life and sound fantastic, *the colorfly c3 has 15hrs but it Suppose to sound great as well.*


 
   
  Small correction...
   
  It *does* sound fantastic! Really neutral, perfect to use with warm IEMs.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> If your looking for a didacated dap with amazing battery life I recommend the *hisoundaudio studio v *which has 100hr battery life and sound fantastic, the colorfly c3 ha 15hrs but it Suppose to sound great as well.


 
   
  How much? (I can't easily find info about that).


----------



## mochill

My hisoundaudio studio v 3rd anv. Is neutral as well and sound amazing with also 100hrs of battery


----------



## mochill

Strange?....... I think they might have discountinued it ....the n3 is the next best to the studio v


----------



## mochill

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380567650922&index=23&nav=SEARCH&nid=00912305535
Here's the n3

Here's the colorfly c3
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380423616266&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=88175196351


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





mochill said:


> If your looking for a didacated dap with amazing battery life I recommend the hisoundaudio studio v which has 100hr battery life and sound fantastic, the colorfly c3 ha 15hrs but it Suppose to sound great as well.


 
  Thanks for the suggestion. It's a bit pricey for my use, Seems as if the impressions is pretty mixed as well.


----------



## mochill

Get one or the other, they will not dissapoint , plus I'm going to get a secret agent iem soon and will let you know if they are epic as they look


----------



## mochill

I love my studio v as you can tell from my avatar pic


----------



## mochill

Then maybe the n3 might be for you


----------



## Lifted Andreas

@mochill
   
  Dude, do you realise you can actually edit your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That is supposed to remove the need to spam haha


----------



## mochill

Ohh lol I'm using a mobile device so I didn't feel like editing and sorry if its a problem


----------



## Jakkal

Geko, do you realise that you can buy something close to HD600 for 35 pounds with shipping included, spare HM5 pads, soft carrying case and 3m detachable cable.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Get one or the other, they will not dissapoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  CKS1000?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Geko, do you realise that you can buy something close to HD600 for 35 pounds with shipping included, spare HM5 pads, soft carrying case and 3m detachable cable.


 
   
  I know mate, but it's not something I need lol


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Those are great headphones.... they used to be 57 shipped from jaycar.  It was a great deal.  My favorite closed full size can.  They are basically rebranded FA-003's....or HM5.....or Lindy Premiums.... or NVT (maybe NXT) headphones......all bought from Yoga.  You get a headphone case, spare pads and a great set of full-sized cans.
> 
> Here's what I did with mine.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Nice work, I actually find them to be pretty boring so I'm up for some modding


----------



## Leo888

mochill said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380567650922&index=23&nav=SEARCH&nid=00912305535
> Here's the n3
> 
> Here's the colorfly c3
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380423616266&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=88175196351




Will check them up. Thanks for the suggestion. Anyway, the Studio 3rd Anniversary did cross my mind but a little pricy and have read somewhere that the sound signature is similar to the Rocco BA but with better amp and battery life. What do you guys think of the 3rd Anniversary. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mochill

If you can find the 3rd anv then I highly recommend it because that is my favorite player as you can see on my avatar


----------



## 7S Cameron

Has anyone here heard JBL speakers? When it comes to speakers they are my favorite brand, and I'd be curious to hear headphones that have a similar sound signature. Anyone know of any?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ maybe these bad bois??? 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/661129/jvc-new-products-ha-sz2000-1000


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Just saw that, too. Exciting stuff. Follows the colour and naming scheme of the FXZ series, too. So who can translate?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ maybe these bad bois???
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661129/jvc-new-products-ha-sz2000-1000


 
  My friend is buying these so I'll get to hear them. I'm looking for headphones that have the same sound signature as JBL speakers, but headphones. The headphones don't need to sound like speakers, I just want a similar sound to JBL.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> My friend is buying these so I'll get to hear them. I'm looking for headphones that have the same sound signature as JBL speakers, but headphones. The headphones don't need to sound like speakers, I just want a similar sound to JBL.




People say the FXZ200s sound like speakers. LoL 

Damn your friend is paying like $350 for those JVCs??? Which one is he getting? 2K or 1K.


----------



## Leo888

mochill said:


> If you can find the 3rd anv then I highly recommend it because that is my favorite player as you can see on my avatar




Ok mochill, will do if budget permits as I'm rather happy with the BA. For now, I'll work on what my budget permits and see where I can go from here. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Hardan

Quote: 





hardan said:


> CKN70, burn-in time? What kind of tracks are you running?
> And I am not impressed with the stock tips, any recommendations on something more comfortable?


 
  No input on this?


----------



## mochill

The hype train has finally landed behold the fullsize cnt
http://translate.google.com/translate?&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Fpress%2F2013%2Fha-sz2000.html


----------



## MrEleventy

Now is a great time for me to buy some used s500s! lol


----------



## TekeRugburn

Well, as I only counted 3 that were down to test out the Senn. clips...I will order them today or tomorrow.  Whenever they come in I'll contact the two people who wanted in on it.  
   
  I'll show the receipt and eveything and we can split the costs evenly.  
   
  and as for the Full-size CNT's from JVC
   
  Apparently Both have two drivers.
   
  the higher end 2000 has silver plated copper
   
  the 1000 has OFC.
   
  But two drivers and SPC stock...in a full size can.
   
  its expected to be around 35,000 yen...which is 350 dollars.  Hmmmm....tough tough tough


----------



## Hardan

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> and as for the Full-size CNT's from JVC
> 
> Apparently Both have two drivers.
> 
> ...


 
  Oh wow, plus taxes over here they are around 420 dollars then....


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ maybe these bad bois???
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/661129/jvc-new-products-ha-sz2000-1000


 
  My next purchase!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ericp10 said:


> My next purchase!




+1

Good job my birthday is coming in June.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> My next purchase!


 
   
  Lucky you! If they were under $200 (as opposed to close to $400) I might be tempted. So, I'll be living vicariously and enviously through you!


----------



## ericp10

So the treble driver is carbon nanotube and the bass driver is carbon diaphragm. Excellent! I already have a feeling this will be my premier headphone (blowing my A900X away - which I love). There will no need for me to buy the WS99. Brass with a silver cable. I definitely don't need to repurchase the FXZ200. I can be satisfied with my FXZ100 and the SZ200. I'm willing to be that the price drops down quickly from $350 and some change. This looks to be my dream headphone! I'm excited!
   
http://translate.google.com/translate?&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Fpress%2F2013%2Fha-sz2000.html


----------



## ericp10

By the way, I don't care what the graphs say, the CKS1000 is the best sounding universal IEM I own right now. I have over 100 hours on it now, and the instrument separation and placement is just astonishing! It has great width and depth (back and forth) within the soundstage. The bass lives up to its name of "solid." Actually there's not too much or too little bass, it's just perfect and clean. Backing vocals are behind the lead vocals. I don't know if it's the driver they chose or this chamber system, but I have heard anything this good in a universal (especially a dynamic) accept for maybe the ASG-2. I'm still waiting to hear that again. And I still have love for my FXZ100 (it keeps getting better and better), but the CKS1000 still outpaces it. My advice would be to stop listening to those who comment on earphones/headphones just based on graphs, but who haven't actually heard the product. Sure, I will concede that a a FR can give a piece of the picture (sometimes), but it definitely can't give the whole picture until you've heard it yourself. Happy listening!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lucky you! If they were under $200 (as opposed to close to $400) I might be tempted. So, I'll be living vicariously and enviously through you!


 
  You have that WS99 that I still want to hear, waynes world, but I'm probably not going to buy it now that this double driver full-size cnt JVC headphone is coming out. I knew my JVC boys would could swinging back after AT started whupping their tails. lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So the treble driver is carbon nanotube and the bass driver is carbon diaphragm. Excellent! I already have a feeling this will be my premier headphone (blowing my A900X away - which I love). There will no need for me to buy the WS99. Brass with a silver cable. I definitely don't need to repurchase the FXZ200. I can be satisfied with my FXZ100 and the SZ200. I'm willing to be that the price drops down quickly from $350 and some change. This looks to be my dream headphone! I'm excited!
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Fpress%2F2013%2Fha-sz2000.html


 
   
  I'm just glad that there isn't going to be this huge hype over these things. Thank God. *LOL*! I think these things will be going into hype-r drive!
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> By the way, I don't care what the graphs say, the CKS1000 is the best sounding universal IEM I own right now. I have over 100 hours on it now, and the instrument separation and placement is just astonishing! It has great width and depth (back and forth) within the soundstage. The bass lives up to its name of "solid." Actually there's not too much or too little bass, it's just perfect and clean. Backing vocals are behind the lead vocals. I don't know if it's the driver they chose or this chamber system, but I have heard anything this good in a universal (especially a dynamic) accept for maybe the ASG-2. I'm still waiting to hear that again. And I still have love for my FXZ100 (it keeps getting better and better), but the CKS1000 still outpaces it. My advice would be to stop listening to those who comment on earphones/headphones just based on graphs, but who haven't actually heard the product. Sure, I will concede that a a FR can give a piece of the picture (sometimes), but it definitely can't give the whole picture until you've heard it yourself. Happy listening!


 
   
  +1000! Perfectly said. They are freakishly good.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You have that WS99 that I still want to hear, waynes world, but I'm probably not going to buy it now that this double driver full-size cnt JVC headphone is coming out. I knew my JVC boys would could swinging back after AT started whupping their tails. lol


 
   
  If you're _really_ nice eric, I'll consider a trade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Seriously, if they are _any_ better than the 99's, they will be spectacular.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm just glad that there isn't going to be this huge hype over these things. Thank God. *LOL*! I think these things will be going into hype-r drive!
> 
> 
> +1000! Perfectly said. They are freakishly good.


 
  waynes world,
   
  The CKS1000 is not universal standard for best sounding natural drums (displacing the GR07). Natural sounding, robust, three-dimensional, and full-sounding glorious drums and percussion instruments.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If you're _really_ nice eric, I'll consider a trade


 
   LOL Trade for the SZ200 (that I don't own yet?) ... What a pal! lol. Thinking what do I have that you could possibly want? Hmmm?


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> LOL Trade for the SZ200 (that I don't own yet?) ... What a pal! lol. Thinking what do I have that you could possibly want? Hmmm?




You know WAYNE is considerate like that.  

Hey I also have those WS99s, AND I live in the states, makes for faster shipping. Hoho

Sorry WAYNE had to back stab ya' but there is no mercy for those SZ2Ks, every man for themselves!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> waynes world,
> 
> The CKS1000 is *now* universal standard for best sounding natural drums (displacing the GR07). Natural sounding, robust, three-dimensional, and full-sounding glorious drums and percussion instruments.


 
   
  There, that's better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, the GR07BE's are great, but the 1000's are simply more of everything of what you said above.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> There, that's better!    And yes, the GR07BE's are great, but the 1000's are simply more of everything of what you said above.




How 'bout those FXZ200 though???


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You know WAYNE is considerate like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You know WAYNE is considerate like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> How 'bout those FXZ200 though???


 
   
  The FXZ200/100 are good (very good) with drums, but a bit streaky depending on the recording. The CKS1000 is consistent and never let's you down. The drums never become over-bloated.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


>




Damn that was a nasty back stabbing, didn't mean to kill ya' but just to wound you enough so I can steal those off your hands, if they end up being cold and dead, I'll still take them, NO MERCY!!! 


***inserts Charlton Heston with musket photo***


----------



## BigCabDaddy

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Has anyone here heard JBL speakers? When it comes to speakers they are my favorite brand, and I'd be curious to hear headphones that have a similar sound signature. Anyone know of any?


 
   
  JBL has gone through many phases like most companies. If you can tell us which JBL, that may help.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> The FXZ200/100 are good (very good) with drums, but a bit streaky depending on the recording. The CKS1000 is consistent and never let's you down. The drums never become over-bloated.




Wasn't feeling those FXZ200s that much, due to that slow and overly powerful at times over bloated bass/ sub bass, and they had my ears ringing sometimes due to all that power, but after beating the crap outta' them for these past 2 weeks, the bass has toned wayyy down allowing the rest of the sonic spectrum to shine. They are pretty amazing sounding now, and as ghost told me, 500hrs of burn in might just be the beginning for these FXZ200s due to the crazy stiff materials used. So I can't imagine how much beating it takes for these new SZ2Ks to fully shine and get their true sound. But you'll find out soon enough ericp.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Wasn't feeling those FXZ200s that much, due to that slow and overly powerful at times over bloated bass/ sub bass, and they had my ears ringing sometimes due to all that power, but after beating the crap outta' them for these past 2 weeks, the bass has toned wayyy down allowing the rest of the sonic spectrum to shine. They are pretty amazing sounding now, and as ghost told me, 500hrs of burn in might just be the beginning for these FXZ200s due to the crazy stiff materials used. So I can't imagine how much beating it takes for these new SZ2Ks to fully shine and get their true sound. But you'll find out soon enough ericp.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> *My *next purchase!


 
*OUR *next hype....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Pls, don't tell DS about those new JVC CNT, orherwise we're lost!


----------



## 7S Cameron

bigcabdaddy said:


> JBL has gone through many phases like most companies. If you can tell us which JBL, that may help.



Newer JBL would be preferred. Do you know any headphones
/IEMs that have a similar sound signature to JBL?


----------



## akarise

Just received my CKS1000 today and only been burning a couple hours. They were a bit veiled/congested at first but now the bass is already tightening up and the soundstage seems to be getting bigger. Separation in the mids and highs are also becoming better. I've never owned such a high end pair of IEMs but OMG are these really IEMs?!! I didn't know IEMs could sound like this, mind blown already... I wonder what it's gonna sound like at 200 hours o_o


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





zelda said:


> *OUR *next hype....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's only a matter of time!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Just received my CKS1000 today and only been burning a couple hours. They were a bit veiled/congested at first but now the bass is already tightening up and the soundstage seems to be getting bigger. Separation in the mids and highs are also becoming better. I've never owned such a high end pair of IEMs but OMG are these really IEMs?!! I didn't know IEMs could sound like this, mind blown already... *I wonder what it's gonna sound like at 200 hours o_o*


 
   
  They are going to sound like you miss them whenever they are not in your ears!


----------



## Mackem

Need some new IEMs since I sold the CKN70s and my FX101s are starting to die. Any suggestions? Would've kept the CKN70s if it wasn't for the J-cord


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Need some new IEMs since I sold the CKN70s and my FX101s are starting to die. Any suggestions? Would've kept the CKN70s if it wasn't for the J-cord


 
  why didnt you just re-cabled them?


----------



## Mackem

I don't know how and don't know anyone near me that does. If I could have / buy a Y-cord version of the CKN70s, I'd do that in a heartbeat. Anyone wanna buy a new pair of CKN70s in silver, recable them and sell me them


----------



## waynes world

I had to pass along this deal: Sansa Clip Zip for $20:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651409/the-deals-thread-ii-read-the-first-post/1455#post_9381455
   
  Awesome little player. It can be rockboxed so that you get a much more comprehensive EQ (ie parametric EQ) plus the ability to play FLAC format files. Even if/when I get a more expensive player, I will always have the Clip Zip as well (especially for when kayaking!).


----------



## waynes world

I just read this, where roma101 (very experienced) says the following:
   
  Quote: 





> Hey joker, I was wondering if you heard the new RHA SA950i. It's a small stylish, inexpensive portable headphone, about $60. I just got a pair and find them quite great for the price. Isolation is good maybe a notch or two lower than an HD25, comfort is great, and it sounds reasonably detailed and very musical for a budget can. Hope you get to review these.


 
   
  Here's an image:
   

  Somewhat cool looking portable headphones. Some interesting reviews at amazon.com.
   
  Has anyone here tried them?


----------



## MrEleventy

joker's all about the iem these days. he hasn't updated the portable cans thread since Dec I think.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I think an inventory clear out is going to be needed and done soon.  Have way too many random headphones.  Free MH1's if you want to dig them out of my garbage can....2 sets supposedly not fake but eh.
   
  Simply going to be top tier stuff from now on.


----------



## MrEleventy

mackem said:


> I don't know how and don't know anyone near me that does. If I could have / buy a Y-cord version of the CKN70s, I'd do that in a heartbeat. Anyone wanna buy a new pair of CKN70s in silver, recable them and sell me them


 even if I didn't charge you for the work it wouldn't be worth it. looking at 140 for intl shipping unless you want it to take forever.


----------



## MrEleventy

tekerugburn said:


> I think an inventory clear out is going to be needed and done soon.  Have way too many random headphones.  Free MH1's if you want to dig them out of my garbage can....2 sets supposedly not fake but eh.
> 
> Simply going to be top tier stuff from now on.


 I'll pay for them to be shipped to me. I'll experiment with that pair. :S


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I'll pay for them to be shipped to me. I'll experiment with that pair. :S


 
   
  Swalfcer or however his SN is spelled called it if they were to be shipped but I rather they go to the landfill.  Never had so much trouble with a pair of earphones.


----------



## MrEleventy

lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Swalfcer or however his SN is spelled called it if they were to be shipped but I rather they go to the landfill.  Never had so much trouble with a pair of earphones.


 
  Doooooooooooooooooood, these don't belong in the trash bin meng, they belong to me!!!

   
  They are great iems and if you really are gonna toss them, send them over, i'll gladly give them a good home. I love these MH1Cs to death. Like i said i can just give all this madness up and be satisfied with these and the S500s. Dat cable though.....

   
   
  Come to papa!!! GIMME GIMME!!! Where you live meng, gonna head over to dumpster dive this mofo out.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Doooooooooooooooooood, these don't belong in the trash bin meng, they belong to me!!!
> 
> 
> They are great iems and if you really are gonna toss them, send them over, i'll gladly give them a good home. I love these MH1Cs to death. Like i said i can just give all this madness up and be satisfied with these and the S500s. Dat cable though.....
> ...


 
   
  It's right on top of my god-daughters diaper.  
   
  Friend is sending me some Clairvoyant Gold Plated Copper 18AWG thats going on the S400's....  Then I'm going to hype the S400 even more and eventually trade up for the SZ2000's... no one can resist some bling bling.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> It's right on top of my god-daughters diaper.
> 
> Friend is sending me some Clairvoyant Gold Plated Copper 18AWG thats going on the S400's....  Then I'm going to hype the S400 even more and eventually trade up for the SZ2000's... no one can resist some bling bling.


 
  ^ Poor things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO if you can send them i will take them. haha
   
  Meng, those S400s are nice but you have no idea what you're missing without trying the S500s. I keep telling you, they are the **** but you think i am too noob to know what's up. Oh well...... it's your loss.
   
  edit: oh btw someone has already did what you are planning to do, and looked what happened to him. Dat ether got served!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

GOLD!  This isn't silver... this is GOLD!  
   
  lol
   
  but in all seriousness they are going on the s400... just for fun.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> GOLD!  This isn't silver... this is GOLD!
> 
> lol
> 
> but in all seriousness they are going on the s400... just for fun.


 
  ehhh, don't you still gotta cover that with something, so you can't really see the bling factor anyways. And it's only gold plated meng, calm yo' @ss down. Tell me about it when it's all 24k gold and is diamond studded.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ehhh, don't you still gotta cover that with something, so you can't really see the bling factor anyways. And it's only gold plated meng, calm yo' @ss down. Tell me about it when it's all 24k gold and is diamond studded.


 
   
  it's 7 dollars a foot.  thats right...your s500 isn't even worth half of the cable on my s400's
   
http://www.clairvoyantcables.com/id81.html


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> it's 7 dollars a foot.  thats right...your s500 isn't even worth half of the cable on my s400's
> 
> http://www.clairvoyantcables.com/id81.html


 
  What a noob, cable guys sheeeeesh. Can't reason with them and they always think putting lipstick on a pig is magically gonna change it into a unicorn.
   
........... sorry had to steal this from ya' Twinkie.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I can't even imagine how these CKN70s are going to sound when they're finished burning in. They sound so amazing right now, and they're definitely not done. 
   
  Something interesting I noticed about these IEMs is how good metal sounds. Every pair of headphones I've ever owned don't sound good with metal until they're burned in. Even right now, metal sounds better than alternative or rock. Electronic is amazing too, but when the bass fills out it's going to be legendary.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> What a noob, cable guys sheeeeesh. Can't reason with them and they always think putting lipstick on a pig is magically gonna change it into a unicorn.
> 
> ........... sorry had to steal this from ya' Twinkie.


 
   
  burn in guys...thinkin wearing down something makes it better


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> burn in guys...thinkin wearing down something makes it better


 
  ^ burn-in does not work for/ with ALL gears due to the differences of materials/ different techs used. But CNT materials for sure improves with more burn-in due to it's stiff physical nature. And have you re-listened to that 1st pair of MH1Cs you said was junk and see how they sound now??? C'mon man, at least report back with some more impressions, instead this fool toss them into the trash. LMAO.  What a scientific way to handle things, c'mon mr. science guy.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I can't even imagine how these CKN70s are going to sound when they're finished burning in. They sound so amazing right now, and they're definitely not done.
> 
> Something interesting I noticed about these IEMs is how good metal sounds. Every pair of headphones I've ever owned don't sound good with metal until they're burned in. Even right now, metal sounds better than alternative or rock. Electronic is amazing too, but when the bass fills out it's going to be legendary.


 
  How many hours you got on them now? I got just over 200 on mine. Just under 100 to go, woo hoo!


----------



## Dsnuts

New JVC headphones? I am game! Those SZ2000s are mine. Anybody know when those bad boys gonna be out?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> New JVC headphones? I am game! Those SZ2000s are mine. Anybody know when those bad boys gonna be out?


 
   
  Your presence has been eagerly anticipated lol:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661129/jvc-new-products-ha-sz2000-1000#post_9379881
   
  I think they are due out in May.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well It has been a while but I actually have something on order but I just read up on these new JVCs. I might not be the first to get them but I have to try them out. Might snap them up used or wait a bit to see if prices goes down. In any case they look real interesting. I am sure there will be plenty of hype on them to read about when they come out.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> New JVC headphones? I am game! Those SZ2000s are mine. Anybody know when those bad boys gonna be out?


 
   
  ^ Damn it Ds just go back to your books, nothing to see here, just MOVE ALONG FOLKS!!!
   
  I don't think i can stand Ds hype, nope i am not getting these whatsoever!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well It has been a while but I actually have something on order but I just read up on these new JVCs. I might not be the first to get them but I have to try them out. Might snap them up used or wait a bit to see if prices goes down. In any case they look real interesting. I am sure there will be plenty of hype on them to read about when they come out.


 
   
  Yeah, judging by the over 6 pages of pre-release hype within 24 hours, I think you'll have something to read lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn it Ds just go back to your books, nothing to see here, just MOVE ALONG FOLKS!!!
> 
> I don't think i can stand Ds hype, *nope i am not getting these whatsoever*!!!


 
   

   
  (seems to be a theme with you sf lol! )


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> (seems to be a theme with you sf lol! )


 
  ^ pisssssssh i don't need those gigantic head weights JVC call headphone, i got my light and portable WS99s. THOSE ARE USELESS TO ME!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ burn-in does not work for/ with ALL gears due to the differences of materials/ different techs used. But CNT materials for sure improves with more burn-in due to it's stiff physical nature. And have you re-listened to that 1st pair of MH1Cs you said was junk and see how they sound now??? C'mon man, at least report back with some more impressions, instead this fool toss them into the trash. LMAO.  What a scientific way to handle things, c'mon mr. science guy.


 
   
  Oh a scientist can be as irrational as the next guy.  
   
  nope...tossed them also.  Some iem guy got on my nerves so I refuse to own a pair of iems he's biased for.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Oh a scientist can be as irrational as the next guy.
> 
> nope...tossed them also.  Some iem guy got on my nerves so I refuse to own a pair of iems he's biased for.


 
   
  ^ This guy, so hot headed and irrational. What a waste, could have just hooked me up meng, i would have even bought them off of ya' for cheap, sigh. Oh well, guess it is a lost cause now.
   
  Did i tell you that guy also owns the S400s???


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ This guy, so hot headed and irrational. What a waste, could have just hooked me up meng, i would have even bought them off of ya' for cheap, sigh. Oh well, guess it is a lost cause now.
> 
> Did i tell you that guy also owns the S400s???


 
   
  ..........damn......
   
  I sort of want to keep buying mh1's and tearing them apart just to find a fake pair


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> ..........damn......
> 
> I sort of want to keep buying mh1's and tearing them apart just to find a fake pair


 
  LMAO, the problem is you don't even know how the real one sounds like, so how would you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  GREAT PLAN MENG, just send all the real ones to me then until you find that fake one, this guy.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> How many hours you got on them now? I got just over 200 on mine. Just under 100 to go, woo hoo!


 
  Probably around 200. I haven't been keeping track, but that sounds about right. I think they need 500-600 hours for completion. I can't believe how stiff these drivers are.
   
*Impressions:*
  So far the vocals are starting to move forward (thank GOD!!); they were pretty recessed before. Also the sound has smoothed out a lot, but it still kind of harsh. I'm waiting for the bass to fill out because it still has sort of a clicky sound, but it hasn't changed too much yet. The instrument separation has improved and the cymbals sound WAY clearer than before. In the beginning they kind of sounded like static similar to the HA-FX1Xs.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Poor things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ This guy, so hot headed and irrational. What a waste, could have just hooked me up meng, i would have even bought them off of ya' for cheap, sigh. Oh well, guess it is a lost cause now.
> 
> *Did i tell you that guy also owns the S400s*???


 
   
  Brwaak ! brwaak !    ...surface ! surface !   ...target sighted !
   
  Short news break !   ...Been spending alot of time playing around with my new Fiio E12 amp.
  Of all the gears I have tried, plugged into the E12, guess which completely blew my mind ?
  Forget S500, heck ! you can even forget WS99,   ...Sansa Clip Zip playing wav file thru the E12 and JVC S400 !!!   never in my life did I expected them to sound like they do with with this budget amp !
   
  Incoming !    ...brwaak ! brwaaaaak !   ...DIVE ! DIVE !


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Brwaak ! brwaak !    ...surface ! surface !   ...target sighted !
> 
> Short news break !   ...Been spending alot of time playing around with my new Fiio E12 amp.
> Of all the gears I have tried, plugged into the E12, guess which completely blew my mind ?
> ...


 
   
  See even this guy knows.  Even though he's amping an amped signal with a fiio (no offense meant, kind of a purist in regard to double amping.  Fiio products and me just dont see eye to eye).
  The S400 even with two things I don't do or use still sound better than the S500.  And with that 24k bling....
   
  S400>ES7>KSC75>Citiscape Downtowns>Brainwavz HM3>Sony MDRZX100>Coby Jammerz>S500
   
  I think I'm gonna Gold plate the es7's and throw some of that wire on it too.  (guy didn't reply on the trade to confirm so no go)....double bling bling!


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> ..........damn......
> 
> I sort of want to keep buying mh1's and tearing them apart just to find a fake pair


 
   
   Then you would be a fool, there are no fake mh1's that exist in the world.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> S400>ES7>KSC75>Citiscape Downtowns>Brainwavz HM3>Sony MDRZX100>Coby Jammerz>S500


 
   
  I have the KSC75's, the Uptowns (but have heard the Downtowns) and the S500, so I find your above list to be, um, interesting. What is it again that you don't like about the S500's?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I have the KSC75's, the Uptowns (but have heard the Downtowns) and the S500, so I find your above list to be, um, interesting. What is it again that you don't like about the S500's?




He is just a hater, nuff said, he doesn't even own nor has never hear them. My deduction from that god awful preference list is that the dood is a bass sissy or just AN EXTREME NOOB. Doesn't like anything with great amount of quality bass, hence why he tossed those MH1Cs due to sissy self can't handle it, not cuz of the 'supposed' real reason.  

You wanna confirm how much these S500s suck??? C'mon dood prove me wrong, you know what's up with those es7. It's meant to be don't be a bass sissy!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Then you would be a fool, there are no fake mh1's that exist in the world.


 
   
  love the army of noobs ClieOS has amassed.  It's always like "look at the chart; its only a 8.6!"


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have the KSC75's, the Uptowns (but have heard the Downtowns) and the S500, so I find your above list to be, um, interesting. What is it again that you don't like about the S500's?


 
   
  Just some friendly banter between a s500 supporter and one for the s400.  
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> He is just a hater, nuff said, he doesn't even own nor has never hear them. My deduction from that god awful preference list is that the dood is a bass sissy or just AN EXTREME NOOB. Doesn't like anything with great amount of quality bass, hence why he tossed those MH1Cs due to sissy self can't handle it, not cuz of the 'supposed' real reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  MH1's were garbage so they went were they fitted...in the rubbish bin.  I think a recabled Monoprice xxxx is better than those horrid MH1's even with days worth of burn in.  
   
  Maybe if you had recabled your S500's I might consider a trade; but you believe in that voodoo "burn in".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but why would I want to downgrade to the s500 from the S400?  
   
  Never know you might get lucky with my super crazy liquidation inventory clearout.  Believers in "burn in" will have an extra charge of 50% of the asking price.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Just some friendly banter between a s500 supporter and one for the s400.


 
   
  Ahh, you're just trolling. That puts just about everything you are saying in perspective then! Thanks.


----------



## sfwalcer

tekerugburn said:


> Just some friendly banter between a s500 supporter and one for the s400.
> 
> 
> MH1's were garbage so they went were they fitted...in the rubbish bin.  I think a recabled Monoprice xxxx is better than those horrid MH1's even with days worth of burn in.
> ...




LoL this guy, don't know what to make of you sometimes. You're too much meng and I thought I was a troll. Ahahahaha 

Hook a brother up meng, don't let good stuff go to waste like those MH1Cs you tossed, my heart is in pain every time you mentions what you did to those poor innocent things. Sigh... :rolleyes: People these days just don't appreciate good thangs.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Perhaps you guys should take your bickering to PM. This thread is becoming awkward.

EDIT: Oh, this is friendly? Okay. Completely didn't get that. I dunno, I got serious passive aggression vibes there.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ahh, you're just trolling. That puts just about everything you are saying in perspective then! Thanks.




Nah WAYNE the scary thing is I think he was dead serious with that list. This guy I don't even....


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Perhaps you guys should take your bickering to PM. This thread is becoming awkward.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, this is friendly? Okay. Completely didn't get that. I dunno, I got serious passive aggression vibes there.


 
   
  Not much new gear has been released as of late.  So just some quips about each others gear.


----------



## sfwalcer

hatefulsandwich said:


> Perhaps you guys should take your bickering to PM. This thread is becoming awkward.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, this is friendly? Okay. Completely didn't get that. I dunno, I got serious passive aggression vibes there.




PM beef is no fun, you gotta air out your dirty laundry out in the open baby diapers and all. LMAO

Yeah we are just trolling but also in a serious manner.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ahh, you're just trolling. That puts just about everything you are saying in perspective then! Thanks.


 
   
  Trolling?  what's that?  No clue what that is.  
   
  but in all seriousness, I haven't tried the s500.  I do have the s400 and i find the bass to be more my speed.  Then again I don't listen to a lot of top 40 or club music.....so I don't require bass like I have two 15" subs taped to my ears unlike some people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  AS for portables; I got the s400, es7 and downtowns just to fill that void in my collection to round it off.  Maybe get a esw9, es10, momentum or mdr-1r to cap the portables off.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> PM beef is no fun, you gotta air out your dirty laundry out in the open baby diapers and all. LMAO
> 
> Yeah we are just trolling but also in a serious manner.


 
  like the one the mh1's are on.  Well my god daughter did a one or two on top just for good measure.


----------



## sfwalcer

tekerugburn said:


> like the one the mh1's are on.  Well my god daughter did a one or two on top just for good measure.




DIRTY!!! That was what I was hinting at meng.  Damn I just had a triple bypass reading what you just posted. Sigh what a waste.... Those sonic diamond the horror!!!


----------



## sofastreamer

yesterday i got the new philips shl3300 and i am not sure yet, but maybe i found a succesor to my s500. these are just awesome. deep soundstage, very good detail and as fast as cnt. man and that bass digs deep. its not bloated at all, but sub bass is rattling my bones. i tested a lot 300 $ phones, and until no i would say, these cheapo philips blow them out of the water. they fold up nicely and although the cups are large in diamater these are on ear, but with new breathable pads, that are super comfortable even in the sun and do a strong job on isolation. definetly keepers. everyone should test them!
  http://www.philips-shop.co.uk/store/catalog/headphones/ear-bud/dj-monitor-style-black/productdetail/SHL3300_00_GB_SHOPPUB/GB/en


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Trolling?  what's that?  No clue what that is.


 
   
  Well, an example of trolling is saying something that many people would consider blatantly wrong or outlandish and presenting it as though you are serious. Another example is including headphones in a ranked list (outlandish or otherwise) that you haven't even heard before, and presenting it as though you have heard them.
   
  Here's one definition of trolling that I like:
  Quote: 





> Trolling is trying to get a rise out of someone. Forcing them to respond to you, either through wise-crackery, posting incorrect information, asking blatantly stupid questions, or other foolishness. However, trolling statements are never true or are ever meant to be construed as such. Nearly all trolled statements are meant to be funny to some people, so it does have some social/entertainment value.


 
   
  And, we all have to be careful of feeding the trolls (me especially, since I'm doing some feeding right now lol!):
  Quote: 





> Just as bad as trolling is "Feeding the Trolls". This is when people say stuff that they know will prompt someone to respond with a trolled reply and/or replying to comments that are blatantly from a troll. This is especially true when a troll first makes his comment/reply, and (usually many) people respond, either trying to correct the troll, or express anger at the statement. At that point, the trolling was successful and has been fed. When encouraged by success and feeding, trolls often return.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ I don't doubt it, Philips is killing these days with a lot of their audio gears. They are quickly catching up and is making some serious moves. Interesting times.......

^ @ WAYNE
check your sarcasm meter meng, he was just joking regarding not knowing.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> yesterday i got the new philips shl3300 and i am not sure yet, but maybe i found a succesor to my s500. these are just awesome. deep soundstage, very good detail and as fast as cnt. man and that bass digs deep. its not bloated at all, but sub bass is rattling my bones. i tested a lot 300 $ phones, and until no i would say, these cheapo philips blow them out of the water. they fold up nicely and although the cups are large in diamater these are on ear, but with new breathable pads, that are super comfortable even in the sun and do a strong job on isolation. definetly keepers. everyone should test them!
> http://www.philips-shop.co.uk/store/catalog/headphones/ear-bud/dj-monitor-style-black/productdetail/SHL3300_00_GB_SHOPPUB/GB/en


 
   
  not bloated but rattles your bones?  are you a basshead?


----------



## sofastreamer

yes, kind of. but m100 was too much for f. e.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sofastreamer said:


> yes, kind of. but m100 was too much for f. e.


 
  hmmm... havent read much of the m100 but i heard it had pretty decent bass that wasn't bloated.  
   
  All these UK only or Japan only headphones are quite annoying.  
   
  We need some good ole 'merica only set of cans.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ I don't doubt it, Philips is killing these days with a lot of their audio gears. They are quickly catching up and is making some serious moves. Interesting times.......
> 
> ^ @ WAYNE
> check your sarcasm meter meng, he was just joking regarding not knowing.


 
   
  Yeah, by the end of my post I figured that out, but I felt like finishing it anyway.
   
  At least I wasn't the only who was not quite getting what was going on between you two:
  Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Perhaps you guys should take your bickering to PM. This thread is becoming awkward.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, this is friendly? Okay. Completely didn't get that. I dunno, I got serious passive aggression vibes there.


 
   
  Anyway, it looks like the thread is heading back to sanity now


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Well, an example of trolling is saying something that many people would consider blatantly wrong or outlandish and presenting it as though you are serious. Another example is including headphones in a ranked list (outlandish or otherwise) that you haven't even heard before, and presenting it as though you have heard them.


 
   
  you're right that list was outlandish;  Here's the new list.  I completely forgot about these logitech usb powered headphones I had in my drawer of random "where did these come from" electronics and cables.
   
S400>ES7>KSC75>Citiscape Downtowns>Brainwavz HM3>Sony MDRZX100>*Random Logitech USB headphones*>Coby Jammerz>S500


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Then you would be a fool, there are no fake mh1's that exist in the world.


 
   
   
   
  You may end up with a defective one that rin did and you could consider this as fake. I dont know really
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *TekeRugburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you're right that list was outlandish;  Here's the new list.  I completely forgot about these logitech usb powered headphones I had in my drawer of random "where did these come from" electronics and cables.
> ...


 
   
   
   
   
  are you ******* kidding me?


----------



## waynes world

^ Yes, yes, he is kidding.


----------



## 7S Cameron

tekerugburn said:


> you're right that list was outlandish;  Here's the new list.  I completely forgot about these logitech usb powered headphones I had in my drawer of random "where did these come from" electronics and cables.
> 
> S400>ES7>KSC75>Citiscape Downtowns>Brainwavz HM3>Sony MDRZX100>*Random Logitech USB headphones*>Coby Jammerz>S500



Keep talking about my babies like that I will come to your house and light you on fire


----------



## Seekky

get WS55 pads for ur S500. u will be jaw dropped.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> Keep talking about my babies like that I will come to your house and light you on fire




ahahahahahahahaha!!! 




that's the only way to win any argument tbh. BURN IT WITH FYRE!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

seekky said:


> get WS55 pads for ur S500. u will be jaw dropped.



I want then so bad, but air don't know if I wanna spend $25...


----------



## Seekky

$25 is not worth it, get the AT pleather first if they are under $15
   
  EDIT: i got a pair of AT pleather that i used for 2 weeks, i don't use them anymore since i upgraded to ws55, PM me if ur interested.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I want then so bad, but air don't know if I wanna spend $25...


 
  awwww.... I got the ws55 and akg pads for the s400.  Went with the akg....ws55 pads are just sitting next in my collections of spare pads along with hm5 pads, which I heard are great with the s500.
   
  Maybe I'll put them on the coby jammerz and have them pull further away from the s500.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





seekky said:


> $25 is not worth it, get the AT pleather first if they are under $15
> 
> EDIT: i got a pair of AT pleather that i used for 2 weeks, i don't use them anymore since i upgraded to ws55, PM me if ur interested.


 
   
  you went from the s500 to the ws55?
   
  Hear that Sfwalcer?


----------



## Mackem

I might try and recable some IEMs so I can experience the CKN70s without the J-cord


----------



## sfwalcer

tekerugburn said:


> you went from the s500 to the ws55?
> 
> Hear that Sfwalcer?




LoL

You got some serious reading comprehension problems meng, seekky was talking about the pads fool. Facepalm!!!

And I didn't want to comment on your jpn/ UK made headphone comment, but v-moda is an American comp for god sake this guy. Worse troll than I, sheeesh.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So, you're sayin the stuff in open baby diapers is beef??????


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL
> 
> You got some serious reading comprehension problems meng, seekky was talking about the pads fool. Facepalm!!!
> 
> And I didn't want to comment on your jpn/ UK made headphone comment, but v-moda is an American comp for god sake this guy. Worse troll than I, sheeesh.


 
   
  sorry...had a tunnel vision on a trade i heard was going to happen....s500 for ws55..


----------



## sfwalcer

cute said:


> So, you're sayin the stuff in open baby diapers is beef??????




yeah mon it's that secret sauce don't ya' know. 



tekerugburn said:


> sorry...had a tunnel vision on a trade i heard was going to happen....s500 for ws55..




who's the fool giving up his godly s500s for those lowly ws55s??? That would be a downgrade for the s500 owner, I am sure a lot of people will agree that owns both.


----------



## Seekky

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL
> 
> You got some serious reading comprehension problems meng, seekky was talking about the pads fool. Facepalm!!!
> 
> And I didn't want to comment on your jpn/ UK made headphone comment, but v-moda is an American comp for god sake this guy. Worse troll than I, sheeesh.


 
  hehe, yea, sorry i meant ws55 pads.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

What is up with all the trolling? 

This website isn't called TrollMe.org is it? If it is I might be in the wrong place, and I should go to bed now lol


----------



## TekeRugburn

okay....back to discoveries.
   
http://www.whathifi.com/news/kef-joins-the-headphone-market-with-m500-and-m200
   
  these look interesting as I felt kef made some pretty good speakers that a lot of people didn't know about.


----------



## d marc0

sofastreamer said:


> yesterday i got the new philips shl3300 and i am not sure yet, but maybe i found a succesor to my s500. these are just awesome. deep soundstage, very good detail and as fast as cnt. man and that bass digs deep. its not bloated at all, but sub bass is rattling my bones. i tested a lot 300 $ phones, and until no i would say, these cheapo philips blow them out of the water. they fold up nicely and although the cups are large in diamater these are on ear, but with new breathable pads, that are super comfortable even in the sun and do a strong job on isolation. definetly keepers. everyone should test them!
> 
> http://www.philips-shop.co.uk/store/catalog/headphones/ear-bud/dj-monitor-style-black/productdetail/SHL3300_00_GB_SHOPPUB/GB/en




Looks very much like the Sony v55...


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> See even this guy knows.  Even though he's amping an amped signal with a fiio (no offense meant, kind of a purist in regard to double amping.  Fiio products and me just dont see eye to eye).
> The S400 even with two things I don't do or use still sound better than the S500.  And with that 24k bling....
> 
> S400>ES7>KSC75>Citiscape Downtowns>Brainwavz HM3>Sony MDRZX100>Coby Jammerz>S500
> ...


 
   
  The only thing we have in common is a very high ranking for the S400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I don't know why all this negative vibes about double amping, I've heard the E12 out from an Iphone 4 with LOD and frankly, do not find much differences. In many professional sound stage setups I've seen, double amping is very common.
  ...and wayne's right ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...especially when he said the AD900X sounds heavenly thru the E12 jacked into the ELE DAC. (and the ELE does amp the signals)
   
  With references to your preferences list, I've only one thing to say !
   
  ....Your S500 IS BROKEN !    ...either that or you don't have the S500.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> The only thing we have in common is a very high ranking for the S400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ i know it sounds ironic coming from me, but that fool is just a troll. He don't even own nor has ever heard the S500s but hates it so much that he came up with that ridiculous list. The rest of the rankings seems pretty legit though, but i would put the es7 above the rest, esp. above those lowly S400s.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> *^ i know it sounds ironic coming from me, but that fool is just a troll.* He don't even own nor has ever heard the S500s but hates it so much that he came up with that ridiculous list. The rest of the rankings seems pretty legit though, but i would put the es7 above the rest, esp. above those lowly S400s.




I do believe that the pot just called the kettle black


----------



## FarCry




----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I do believe that the pot just called the kettle black


 
  ^ Hey stranger things had happened before so................

   
   
  Quote: 





farcry said:


>


 
   
  ^ This meme right here is godly!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> The only thing we have in common is a very high ranking for the S400
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   the ele dac has an amp?  whats the amp?  and if does thats one crappy dac.  
   
  I don't know whats worse.... a standalone dac that doesn't have a line out or a amp with no volume control.
   
  Not surprising you can't tell the difference if you were using a s500...not detailed enough to hear the difference must be that bloated bass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  as for soundstage...I'm guessing you mean the use of pre-amps (essentially an amp with more functions).  Soundstage cordination of different areas usually goes into a pre-amp (kind of like a control center) where certain gains are needed for specifics devices (Device A needs a a certain level of signal that falls between a certain range while device B needs a a different level of signal that falls between another range).  
   
  For example (these are just arbitrary numbers): a signal needs to go to a mixer and power amp.   The mixer needs the signal to be at level 1 while the poweramp needs the signal at level 2.  The preamp can take that input signal and set it to level 1 output to the mixer and level 2 for the poweramp.
   
  There are more functions a preamp does but thats 1 of the big ones.  It's a convenience thing that allows 1 signal be outputted to many devices at certain levels so that  each device can work optimally.
   
  Some people love pre-amps, some purist don't like it and some simply can't tell the difference. (or don't have gear good enough to hear it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think most people would take a very good line signal over headphone outs to feed into the amp.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Do the vocals in the CKN70s get as good as the S500s? I like everything better about the CKN70s except the vocals. They're not burned in yet, so I know there will still be dramatic improvement.


----------



## ericp10

Ordered!
   
   
   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/660213/t-peos-new-iem-h-200-released-preselling-limited-100-units


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Ordered!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/660213/t-peos-new-iem-h-200-released-preselling-limited-100-units


 
   
  You are a wild man! I would be tempted, except that I really can't see how they would make me any happier than the cks1000's do. But once you get them, _if_ they do somehow better the 1k's, I'll be happy to then take them off of your hands for the same $200 that you paid - that's just the kind of guy I am!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You are a wild man! I would be tempted, except that I really can't see how they would make me any happier than the cks1000's do. But once you get them, _if_ they do somehow better the 1k's, I'll be happy to then take them off of your hands for the same $200 that you paid - that's just the kind of guy I am!


 
   
  What a pal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  lol


----------



## ericp10

I doubt they'll surpass the ASG-2, but you know I have this crazy ideal in my head about hearing things for myself instead of relying on graphs. I'm sure I'll be able to sell them with no issues if it's not my sound signature. Today is FXZ-100 day (giving the 1000s a break, although they still rule). I'm really enjoying the JVCs with massive burn-in on them.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I doubt they'll surpass the ASG-2, *but you know I have this crazy ideal in my head about hearing things for myself instead of relying on graphs*. I'm sure I'll be able to sell them with no issues if it's not my sound signature. Today is FXZ-100 day (giving the 1000s a break, although they still rule). I'm really enjoying the JVCs with massive burn-in on them.


 
   
  Young man, you go wash your mouth out with soap - where did you get such blasphemous thoughts from lol!
   
  But yes, your plan is a good one. And from what I've been reading so far, they sound pretty good. Looking forward to your impressions, that's for sure.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Young man, you go wash your mouth out with soap - where did you get such blasphemous thoughts from lol!
> 
> But yes, your plan is a good one. And from what I've been reading so far, they sound pretty good. Looking forward to your impressions, that's for sure.


 
   I know I have sinned, waynes world. The Creator will forgive me, I believe with all my heart. I'm not talking about head-fi creators either. lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Stop teasin' thought you got those godly SZ2Ks. haha
   
  Congrats ericp can't wait for your impressions.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Stop teasin' thought you got those godly SZ2Ks. haha
> 
> Congrats ericp can't wait for your impressions.


 
   
  Those are coming sfwalcer (I hope). Thanks. lol


----------



## waynes world

In case any of you haven't heard of Ektoplazm, it is a *very* cool website and source for "free and legal psytrance, techno, and downtempo music in MP3, FLAC, and WAV format".
   
  Download this album in either 320kbps mp3 or flac format, listen to it with your favorite headphones, and just try not to smile!:
  http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/phone-booth-robbers-falling-into-one
   
  Many more awesome albums like that there as well. Enjoy.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> In case any of you haven't heard of Ektoplazm, it is a *very* cool website and source for "free and legal psytrance, techno, and downtempo music in MP3, FLAC, and WAV format".
> 
> Download this album in either 320kbps mp3 or flac format, listen to it with your favorite headphones, and just try not to smile!:
> http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/phone-booth-robbers-falling-into-one
> ...


 
  I'm downloading it now. Be a man and download it in WAV


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm downloading it now. Be a man and download it in WAV


 
   
  Ha! I'm already busy and tormented enough in my own "320kbps mp3 versus FLAC" debate thank you!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha! I'm already busy and tormented enough in my own "320kbps mp3 versus FLAC" debate thank you!


 
  What is your view on 320 vs FLAC?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Ha! I'm already busy and tormented enough in my own "320kbps mp3 versus FLAC" debate thank you!




Flac is the way forward if you got unlimited storage.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> What is your view on 320 vs FLAC?


 
   
This is my view at the moment.
   
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Flac is the way forward if you got unlimited storage.


 
   
  I have a NAS unit with 2TB drives, and if I were to convert my music to flac, it would be around 600GB. So I could do it, and I may do it down the road. But at least for the moment, "I don't feel a pressing need for flac, especially with the gear and the ears that I have now."
   
  Btw, any recent geko95gek endorsed trance that I should be listening to?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Flac is the way forward if you got unlimited storage.


 
  FLAC is amazing! I can hear a difference between that and 320 in my S500s and CKN70s. But I can hear a HUGE difference in speakers.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> FLAC is amazing! I can hear a difference between that and 320 in my S500s and CKN70s. But I can hear a HUGE difference in speakers.


 
   
  I rarely listen to my music through speakers (my doggie doesn't approve lol). Through my other gear, I imagine that I can hear a difference now and then, but I'm not really sure if I could pick out which one is which in a blind test. I'll probably go the flac route at some route at some point just to know that I have the best, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





hardan said:


> CKN70, burn-in time? What kind of tracks are you running?
> And I am not impressed with the stock tips, any recommendations on something more comfortable?


 
  I'm thinking 500-600 hours to be complete. About 200-300 hours they will start sounding amaZing though. The Sony hybrids go great with these, I really like the MH1C tips on them as well.
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Omg better than the S500s?
> 
> I find it really hard to believe.


 
  Honestly dude, you need to buy these. Electronic music is unreal.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If your music is all lossy now (mp3, etc)  you would need to rip everything to get flac format....there is no way to convert from lossy to lossless!  600gb library could take a while!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





cute said:


> If your music is all lossy now (mp3, etc)  you would need to rip everything to get flac format....there is no way to convert from lossy to lossless!  600gb library could take a while!


 
   
  Very true, and I know you would never go from mp3 to flac. I was meaning that if I re-ripped all of my CD's to flac, it would be about 600gb.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> What is your view on 320 vs FLAC?


 
   
   
  i will give you something else
   
   
  can you tell the difference between CD and DVD audio ?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





farcry said:


> i will give you something else
> 
> 
> can you tell the difference between CD and DVD audio ?


 
  I haven't tried comparing them haha. Although I have noticed audio coming from a CD in cda sounds better than FLAC from a digital source. So, if you plug your headphones into a CD player it sounds better than FLAC from my phone.


----------



## Dsnuts

The ship has landed. Will have something new for ya'll very soon. A little bird has told me it is mightly impressive. More to come very very soon.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The ship has landed. Will have something new for ya'll very soon. A little bird has told me it is mightly impressive. More to come very very soon.


 
  I hope it's not too expensive!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The ship has landed. Will have something new for ya'll very soon. A little bird has told me it is mightly impressive. More to come very very soon.


 

 Oh no, Ds has got his hands on those SZ2Ks, there goes the community!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> Oh no, Ds has got his hands on those SZ2Ks, there goes the community!!!



Oh ****!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Oh ****!


 

 Calm down i was just trollin' ya'll, i have no idea as well.


----------



## cute

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  A few months ago I thought I could convert my Amazon.com downloads to flac.....all that did was put more air into the file size.  Since then I only do Studio Master downloads, 24/96 flac, or back to buying CD's.  I had to redownload everything from the Cloud player to get MP3 files back, ended up saving 150GB of hard drive space.  The Amazon downloads are pretty good until you get a higher end DAC and Amp, better headphones, and wire upgrades.....at that point you can really tell the difference in the lower bitrate lossy stuff and flac.  24/96 Studio Masters is where I am going moving forward, recordings will tell you how goodl your gears really are!


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I haven't tried comparing them haha. Although I have noticed audio coming from a CD in cda sounds better than FLAC from a digital source. So, if you plug your headphones into a CD player it sounds better than FLAC from my phone.


 
   
   
   
  this cannot be the digital file. flac and CD are one and the same since flac is lossless. therefore it depends on the source.
  and you can compare them bit by bit (flac and cda i mean)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The ship has landed. Will have something new for ya'll very soon. A little bird has told me it is mightly impressive. More to come very very soon.


 
   
  Ok, you posted that almost *2 hours ago*. What is *your *definition of "*very very soon*" lol!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





farcry said:


> this cannot be the digital file. flac and CD are one and the same since flac is lossless. therefore it depends on the source.
> and you can compare them bit by bit (flac and cda i mean)


 
  I know, but when the data is being pulled off of a CD it sounds better than being pulled from a file. It's like it's more full or something. I know they're the same, that's why all my files are FLAC and not WAV xD


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I know, but when the data is being pulled off of a CD it sounds better than being pulled from a file. It's like it's more full or something. I know they're the same, that's why all my files are FLAC and not WAV xD


 
   
   
   
  That seems really strange. Have you tried to do an clone copy of an audio cd to your pc? In this case you would have both cd and flac pulled from the same source (hard disk drive). That would exclude CD as a means of data storage and retrieval (if it actually plays any role). Just curious


----------



## Carlsan

Flac vs. MP3  - blind test with foobar. Take the test with music that you have ripped yourself and see if you can tell the difference.
   
  Here 's how:
   
http://lifehacker.com/5903625/mp3-or-lossless-see-if-you-can-hear-the-difference-with-this-test


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok, you posted that almost *2 hours ago*. What is *your *definition of "*very very soon*" lol!


 

 Well not that soon. But soon enough. Lets just say it is now in the US and will be shipped to me soon. I bet none of you guys know what it is I am about to unleash upon the discovery thread. All indications are. These are definite keepers and very affordable. A different flavor but mighty tasty.
   
  No it ain't the SZ2000. Wish JVC recognized they need me to hype them and flowed me a pair. Lol. But this new item and I mean new. No one has em yet in all of headfi or the US for that matter. So a new discovery it is.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well not that soon. But soon enough. Lets just say it is now in the US and will be shipped to me soon. I bet none of you guys know what it is I am about to unleash upon the discovery thread. All indications are. These are definite keepers and *very affordable*. A different flavor but mighty tasty.
> 
> No it ain't the SZ2000. Wish JVC recognized they need me to hype them and flowed me a pair. Lol. But this new item and I mean new. No one has em yet in all of headfi or the US for that matter. So a new discovery it is.


----------



## Dsnuts

Manufacture translated description..
   
  ◆ It is equipped with a driver unit to achieve the mid-high range reproduction and clear rich bass some φ8.5mm driver unit equipped with massive, I realize the sound realistic from dynamic form. ◆ composite strengthening body of aluminum suppress unwanted resonance vibration machined and carbon fiber with superior resistance and vibration damping in carbon + aluminum housing lightweight, high-strength, I maximize the performance of the driver. ◆ flexible cable with the (oxygen-free copper wire) OFC that allows sound transmission pure flexible cable transmission loss is small. / ■ ■ Model Specifications: sound pressure level output 16Ω (sensitivity):: 200mW Impedance: Input up to 6 ~ 24000Hz: frequency bands playing φ8.58mm: caliber driver Sealed dynamic 102dB Plug: 3.5mm stereo mini plug Cord: 1.2m weight: 4.8g accessories (excluding cable): worn on the body, ※ M size (two each S, M, L) E silicon piece carrying bag /
   
  The product has been out for a while in Japan but as we all know. The Japanese always gets the cool stuff. We will shed some light on this particular item here soon.. I am a big fan of aluminum housings for earphones so these caught my attention a while ago when ordering stuff from Japan. I just never had the chance to get them till now..These are not JVCs or ATs..Something brand spanking new for everyone. And while this description sounds pricy. It is one of the more affordable ones I have come across from Japan. Price is one thing but it wont amount to much if the sound is not right.  I will not have judgement till I get my paws on them  but from initial impressions from a very reliable source tells me these are good to go out of box.  Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## FarCry

with a bit of reverse engineering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%9C-ZH-DX210-CB/dp/B0093VVPM4


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm downloading it now. *Be a man and download it in WAV*


 
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I know, but when the data is being pulled off of a CD it sounds better than being pulled from a file. It's like it's more full or something. I know they're the same, that's *why all my files are FLAC and not WAV *xD


 
   
  ???   ....contradicting to say the least.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





farcry said:


> with a bit of reverse engineering
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%AB%E3%83%AB%E3%83%9C-ZH-DX210-CB/dp/B0093VVPM4


 

 Aha your good.. Very soon..Judgment time.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha your good.. Very soon..Judgment time.


 
   
   
   
  the difference from those
   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644437/zero-audio-carbon-tenore-like-new-japan-only-model
   
   
  is the ~3mm larger dynamic driver


----------



## DannyBai

Since the cats out of the bag.


----------



## Dsnuts

Zero Audio has 4 models including an armature one which is their higher end offering but. Something about this particular model that caught my attention. Not because it is supposed to be the bass model. I have a feeling these will be a nice upgrade from the cheaper bass earphones with nice amount of detail and balance... The tenor is the one linked I passed on. Seems to be more neutral flavor of the 2 carbon housed earphones..
   
  My train of thought is.. If you go higher end neutral = better for neutral. Budget neutral. Not so much. I would rather take my chances with the basso one.


----------



## FarCry

could this be the contender for the king of the value? (MHC1)


----------



## Dsnuts

We will see I certainly like the materials and ergonomics used for the earphones. Danny just got them today so I am sure he will give us some thoughts on them soon enough. I have mine coming soon can't wait to give them a good listen.


----------



## FarCry

Yeah me too. The design is good although i am not sure if they could be worn over the ear because the cable has a curve for straight down
   
  I like the L shaped jack though


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> We will see I certainly like the materials and ergonomics used for the earphones. Danny just got them today so I am sure he will give us some thoughts on them soon enough. I have mine coming soon can't wait to give them a good listen.


 
   
  They look pretty cool - they gotta sound great!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> ???   ....contradicting to say the least.


 
  I never said that I was man enough


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They look pretty cool - they gotta sound great!


 

 Actually all 4 Zero Audio products out of Japan are getting some rave reviews on Amazon Japan.. One thing I know about the Japanese Public is they are somewhat demanding when it comes to audio stuff and these Carbo Bassos got 5 out of 5 from 5 owners. That certainly is a good sign.. This is one earphone I have had my eye on for a while. I almost bought these with my CKS1000 and almost with my order of the CKN70s.
   
  But I have always had them in the back of my mind. Always wanted to try them..They cost $45 bux and a bit more for shipping out of Japan. Certainly a great price. But only if they meet expectations. We will see.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually all 4 Zero Audio products out of Japan are getting some rave reviews on Amazon Japan.. One thing I know about the Japanese Public is they are somewhat demanding when it comes to audio stuff and these Carbo Bassos got 5 out of 5 from 5 owners. That certainly is a good sign.. This is one earphone I have had my eye on for a while. I almost bought these with my CKS1000 and almost with my order of the CKN70s.
> 
> But I have always had them in the back of my mind. Always wanted to try them..They cost $45 bux and a bit more for shipping out of Japan. Certainly a great price. But only if they meet expectations. We will see.


 
   
  Good that you are being careful with the hype. But,I read those translated reviews (well not yet, but I'm gonna), and you KNOW that they are going to rock! So may the hype begin!
   
  Hold on a moment! Sorry - I got ahead of myself. I must see the graph before I get too excited about these. SHOW ME THE GRAPH!
   
  Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Good that you are being careful with the hype. But,I read those translated reviews (well not yet, but I'm gonna), and you KNOW that they are going to rock! So may the hype begin!
> 
> Hold on a moment! Sorry - I got ahead of myself. I must see the graph before I get too excited about these. *SHOW ME THE GRAPH!*
> 
> Lol.


 
  I second this.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ask and ye shall receive!
   

   
  This graph is out out of whack cus it has no watermelon.! But it might indicate the how the zero audio measure. Not so treble happy. Mid forward..Hot in the bass area!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> 
> 
> This graph is out out of whack cus it has no watermelon.! But it might indicate the how the zero audio measure. Not so treble happy. Mid forward..Hot in the bass area!


 
   
  LOL! That's a beautiful, fruity, tasty delight of a graph man... HYPE ON!


----------



## BigCabDaddy

farcry said:


> i will give you something else
> 
> 
> can you tell the difference between CD and DVD audio ?




How do you rip audio from a DVD?


----------



## 7S Cameron

After I get the WS99s I'm going to get either the AD900X, ES700, or JVCHAZ2000 (something like that. Whatever the new JVC is that's coming out in MAY. I'm thinking AD900X. I've never owned an open headphone before. I figure I'll already have supra-aural headphones, over ear, and IEMsso I should get those. But these JVCs are mighty tempting.


----------



## JTNL

Has anyone bought this ele DAC + amplifier? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ELE-EL-D02-PCM2704-USB-DAC-TDA1308-Headphone-amplifier-Volume-Control-/250886317805?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a69fd66ed
   
  The ele DAC is only 3,40 cheaper so it might be more interesting to buy this to have the amplifier going with it. Nice thing is, it has both line-out and amplified headphone out.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





bigcabdaddy said:


> How do you rip audio from a DVD?


 
   
   
  i am not sure which format supports 192 kHz/24-bit audio stream
   
  It seems that flac and other lossless codecs supports it
   
   
  You can found audio streams to test here
   
   
  http://www.linnrecords.com/linn-downloads-testfiles.aspx
   
   
  for a tool a great one is this but its trialware
   
  http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ImToo-DVD-Audio-Ripper


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Has anyone bought this ele DAC + amplifier? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ELE-EL-D02-PCM2704-USB-DAC-TDA1308-Headphone-amplifier-Volume-Control-/250886317805?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a69fd66ed
> 
> The ele DAC is only 3,40 cheaper so it might be more interesting to buy this to have the amplifier going with it. Nice thing is, it has both line-out and amplified headphone out.


 
  i bought it...should be in today or monday.  i did the offer price and they accepted at 18 bucks


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> After I get the WS99s I'm going to get either the AD900X, ES700, or JVCHAZ2000 (something like that. Whatever the new JVC is that's coming out in MAY. I'm thinking AD900X. I've never owned an open headphone before. I figure I'll already have supra-aural headphones, over ear, and IEMsso I should get those. But these JVCs are mighty tempting.


 
  ad900x's are over ear also....just open back.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> After I get the WS99s I'm going to get either the AD900X, ES700, or JVCHAZ2000 (something like that. Whatever the new JVC is that's coming out in MAY. I'm thinking AD900X. I've never owned an open headphone before. I figure I'll already have supra-aural headphones, over ear, and IEMsso I should get those. But these JVCs are mighty tempting.


 

 I definitely recommend AD900X over ES700. ES700 is practically unusable without WS55 pads anyway, and AD900X is very comfortable and sounds better.
  You might need to use a bass boost to get the most out of it, as with most open headphones.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Has anyone bought this ele DAC + amplifier? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ELE-EL-D02-PCM2704-USB-DAC-TDA1308-Headphone-amplifier-Volume-Control-/250886317805?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a69fd66ed
> 
> The ele DAC is only 3,40 cheaper so it might be more interesting to buy this to have the amplifier going with it. Nice thing is, it has both line-out and amplified headphone out.


 

 Why pay 20$ for the 16/44 DAC when Hifimediy is 24/192 for 42$ and is powerful enough to power HE-400?
  Just ask yourself, how good that additional amplifier can be for 3.40$ ? It can only drive SQ down.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> Why pay 20$ for the 16/44 DAC when Hifimediy is 24/192 for 42$ and is powerful enough to power HE-400?
> Just ask yourself, how good that additional amplifier can be for 3.40$ ? It can only drive SQ down.


 
   
  its the same amp thats used in the hifiman hm101 http://www.crutchfield.com/S-IvDT93Ry3Sl/p_818HM101/HiFiMAN-HM-101.html#details-tab
   
  so its not the best but its not the worst...wouldnt expect miracles out of it but for under a 5 buck increase in price...why not?
   
  SQ down compared to what?  
   
  if they fixed the channels being reversed in the el dac 2, have a decent amp for under 5 bucks increase... it's a pretty good budget on the go package to use.  dac/amp in a small package like that to use with your laptop seems pretty tempting; especially if you get it for 18 bucks if they accept the offer.


----------



## JTNL

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i bought it...should be in today or monday.  i did the offer price and they accepted at 18 bucks


 
  Could you let me know how you like it?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> its the same amp thats used in the hifiman hm101 http://www.crutchfield.com/S-IvDT93Ry3Sl/p_818HM101/HiFiMAN-HM-101.html#details-tab
> 
> so its not the best but its not the worst...wouldnt expect miracles out of it but for under a 5 buck increase in price...why not?
> 
> ...


 
   
  It may not be the worst, but Hifimediy is a night and day difference compared to ELE. Not even close.
SQ down compared to what?  -  ELE without amp and ELE with amp.
  And don't forget, some of that 3.40$ went for the buttons and more work on the case.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> It may not be the worst, but Hifimediy is a night and day difference compared to ELE. Not even close.
> SQ down compared to what?  -  ELE without amp and ELE with amp.
> And don't forget, some of that 3.40$ went for the buttons and more work on the case.


 
   
  the el dac 2 has a headphone out and a line out.  so if at worst the amp sucks...just use the line out. 
   
  while i havent heard the hifimediy.... i have the ud100 which i think is quite comparable to each other.  yeah the ud100 was better than this other dac i have the muse dac.  its basically the el dac with 2 extra outs via coaxial and spdif via optical out.  got that one for 17.  For most people; any dac will be a upgrade to onboard sound on computers.  
   
  the price you pay for the el-dac 2; is stellar.  if the amp works fine...which i think and hope it will; it will be an awesome budget upgrade for iems and low impedence cans.  its a 3 dollar gamble that i think most people would take.  we'll know soon enough when it comes in.
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSE-HiFi-PCM2704-USB-to-S-PDIF-Converter-DAC-Sound-Card-Black-Silver-/261184542392?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3ccfcfd6b8


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> the el dac 2 has a headphone out and a line out.  so if at worst the amp sucks...just use the line out.
> 
> while i havent heard the hifimediy.... i have the ud100 which i think is quite comparable to each other.  yeah the ud100 was better than this other dac i have the muse dac.  its basically the el dac with 2 extra outs via coaxial and spdif via optical out.  got that one for 17.  *For most people; any dac will be a upgrade to onboard sound on computers.  *


 
   
  And sometimes is downgrade, for example I have tried PCM2704 DIY DAC and for me it was actually a downgrade from my Elitebook onboard sound. It was brighter and with less bass. 
   
   
  @BenF
   
  I saw you have Hifimediy and ODAC, is there an audible difference between the two?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> *And sometimes is downgrade*, for example I have tried PCM2704 DIY DAC and for me it was actually a downgrade from my Elitebook onboard sound. It was brighter and with less bass.


 
   
  thats why i put "for most people"....I didnt say all.  
   
  Did you build it yourself or did someone else build it?
   
  it just got in:  channels are NOT reversed.  amp section is fine...kind of kew that when i adjust volume the "hotkey" volume indicator pops up on my screen.  There is a slight hiss in the background but nothing i havent heard before from other amps (tried it with my cheapo monoprice iems).  Used foobar with some flacs; didnt notice any hiss while music was playing.  volume adjustment could be better in that there is significant changes in volume with each press.  The steps between volume changes could be smaller but i dont expect much from the dac/amp.  it is lighter and smaller than the muse dac.  metal for the casing is thinner.  but for 18 bucks shipped.... i feel like its a good super budget upgrade.  
   
  compared to the ud100... both are lacking.  yet at the price of under 20 shipped for either one is a good buy.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i bought it...should be in today or monday.  i did the offer price and they accepted at 18 bucks


 
  to that seller?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> the el dac 2 has a headphone out and a line out.  so if at worst the amp sucks...just use the line out.
> 
> while i havent heard the hifimediy.... i have the ud100 which i think is quite comparable to each other.  yeah the ud100 was better than this other dac i have the muse dac.  its basically the el dac with 2 extra outs via coaxial and spdif via optical out.  got that one for 17.  For most people; any dac will be a upgrade to onboard sound on computers.
> 
> ...


 

 UD100 is still 16/48, and lacks any shielding/protection of the circuit.
  Considering the extra work and components that went into ELE DAC 2 for just 3.40$, I expect it to have even more quality issues than the original - nothing is free. And the original was a huge disappointment for me.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> And sometimes is downgrade, for example I have tried PCM2704 DIY DAC and for me it was actually a downgrade from my Elitebook onboard sound. It was brighter and with less bass.
> 
> 
> @BenF
> ...


 
   
  For almost 4X difference in price, I couldn't hear any significant differences.
  Hifimediy does have a more powerful output - drives HE-400 without any issues.
  ODAC is 8-9DBs quieter.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Since the cats out of the bag.


 
  we´re waiting Danny


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> UD100 is still 16/48, and lacks any shielding/protection of the circuit.
> Considering the extra work and components that went into ELE DAC 2 for just 3.40$, I expect it to have even more quality issues than the original - nothing is free. And the original was a huge disappointment for me.


 
   
  thats why i put it that fancy schmancy little usb reader case in the picture above.
   
  and i would have went for the hifimediy...but it doesnt play well with android.  so the ud100 was the choice for me.
   
  i never tried the el dac... but the el dac 2 that just came in works with my super quick 10 min impression.  it didnt have the problem of the channels being reversed so thats a plus.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> For almost 4X difference in price, I couldn't hear any significant differences.
> Hifimediy does have a more powerful output - drives HE-400 without any issues.
> ODAC is 8-9DBs quieter.


 
   
  driving the he400 straight from the dac?
   
  because connected to an amp.... both the hifimediy and odac has a 2vrms output.


----------



## Alberto01

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I believe you, 7S Cameron.  Once, I ripped a CD to FLAC 16/44.1 and to WAV (or WAVE?) 16/44.1.  The WAV files sounded fuller than the FLAC files with basic computer hardware and software.  The difference was small, though.  I would not dare to go for a blind test on that difference, without and A/B button.  But, my perception with all tracks compared is that the WAV files sounded marginally better than the FLAC files.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> thats why i put "for most people"....I didnt say all.
> 
> Did you build it yourself or did someone else build it?


 
   
  It was a pre-build DAC I borrowed from a friend to test it.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> It was a pre-build DAC I borrowed from a friend to test it.


 
   
  looks interesting.  never seen one like that before.  
   
  whats pre-build? like before the production model?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> driving the he400 straight from the dac?
> 
> because connected to an amp.... both the hifimediy and odac has a 2vrms output.


 

 Yes, directly out of Hifimediy - it's a lot more powerful than ODAC.


----------



## Mackem

Guys, need some help regarding IEMs and headphones. I figured I'd ask here since this thread has some of the finest tuned ears on the whole of Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Headphones:
   
 [size=small] *Budget* - £150 GBP ($230 USD)[/size]

 [size=small] *Source* - Computer with Asus Xonar DG sound card[/size]

 [size=small] *Isolation* - Prefer sound not to leak much if possible[/size]

 [size=small] *Type* - Full-size circumaural headphones[/size]

 [size=small] *Genres* - Dance, trance, dubstep, rock, pop, kpop as well[/size]

 [size=small] *Uses* - 80% music, 20% games (FPS, RTS)[/size]

 [size=small] *Priorities (Highest to lowest)* - Sound/comfort (Must be comfortable for hours of use on my big head and ears as well as glasses and not clamp my jaw), isolation, portability[/size]

 [size=small] *Previously tried* - Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 (Slightly clampy and sounded distant but earcups are most comfortable I've ever tried) & M-Audio Q40 (Less distant sounding than DT770s but clamp was awful for me on my jaw even after stretching)[/size]

 [size=small]  [/size]

 [size=small] IEMs:[/size]

 [size=small]  [/size]

*Budget* - £75 GBP ($116 USD)

*Source* - Computer with Asus Xonar DG sound card and Nexus 4 mobile phone

*Isolation* - Prefer sound not to leak much if possible

*Type* - In-ear monitors

*Genres* - Dance, trance, dubstep, rock, pop, kpop as well

*Uses* - 100% music

*Previously tried* - CKN70s (*Loved* the sound but the J-cord is awful) and JVC FX101s (Pretty good for what they cost but want an upgrade)

   

  Thanks

 [size=small]  [/size]


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> Yes, directly out of Hifimediy - it's a lot more powerful than ODAC.


 
   
  oh okay; the hifimediy drops 1 vrms straight to a headphone (what its rated as anyway);  I wonder what the odac drops to when feeding straight to the headphone.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Guys, need some help regarding IEMs and headphones. I figured I'd ask here since this thread has some of the finest tuned ears on the whole of Head-Fi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 JVC HA-S400 or HA-S500 with HM5 pads to convert them to around-the-ear, can't feel them at all.
  Use the savings to buy a decent IEM, e.g. Vsonic GR07 Bass edition


----------



## Mackem

How are the earcups in terms of size though? I have like really long ears (Example being I used the DT770 Pros, which have huge cups, and the bottom of my earlobe was sticking out, not by a lot, but still. Annoys me greatly but not a lot I can do)


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> How are the earcups in terms of size though? I have like really long ears (Example being I used the DT770 Pros, which have huge cups, and the bottom of my earlobe was sticking out, not by a lot, but still. Annoys me greatly but not a lot I can do)


 

 HM5 pads are enormous, don't think there is anything bigger.
  I have big ears too, and they fit with a space to spare.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





benf said:


> JVC HA-S400 or HA-S500 with HM5 pads to convert them to around-the-ear, can't feel them at all.
> Use the savings to buy a decent IEM, e.g. Vsonic GR07 Bass edition


 
   
  Good advice. I had recommended the WS99's to Mackem, but apparently he has freakishly big ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so they would probably not work. But the S500 + HM5 pads would be perfect.
   
  And yes, the GR07BE's would be great, as would the CKS1000's (my personal favorite).


----------



## Mackem

Thanks guys. Which is better out of the S400/S500 for my music choices? Also, are the HM5 pads the only ones that fit?
   
  Where do I buy these HM5 pads within Europe?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Thanks guys. Which is better out of the S400/S500 for my music choices? Also, are the HM5 pads the only ones that fit?
> 
> Where do I buy these HM5 pads within Europe?


 

 ^ If you love the CKN70s so much, the S500s hands down.
   
  You listen to kpop??? ahahahahahahahaha
   

   
  Korean Hip Hop is the sh!T!!! <333s


----------



## DannyBai

Some thoughts on the Zero Audio DX210-CB:
   
  Ds had me checking out this IEM months ago but neither of us took the plunge because we were busy buying AT stuff at the time but curiosity always remained.  I wanted to purchase the WS77 recently so Ds had me order the DX210-CB also to save on shipping charges.  Of course I had to order a pair myself since he's never let me down yet.  With that out of the way, I'll let Ds write the impressions when he gets his pair but I'll go ahead and start the hype with this short preview.  
   
  These only have an overnight burn-in and could not hear any difference in sound from open box.
   
  Build and accessories:  Housing seems solid and very light aluminum.  It is bullet shaped and fits comfortably.  There is some driver flex.  The strain reliefs exit at a 45 degree angle from the bottom of the housing so these can be worn over-ear if need be.  The cable is thin and smooth but doesn't seem like it will take much abuse.  L-shaped plug.  Comes with a soft cloth bag and 3 sizes of narrow bore tips.  Simple.
   
  Sound:  Bass hits deep and hard when it's in the music.  Sounds excellent with EDM but also did well with faster metal music.  What I like about this bass is that while it reaches deep, it is very punchy with music that doesn't extend that deep.  While EDM brings this bass to the forefront, with other genres, it stays put and blends nicely with the rest of the music.  I was expecting this to be a basshead earphone so this was a nice surprise.  Midrange and vocals are forward but it's never too forward.  Male and female vocals sound good.  There's a good mix of lower notes and upper range to do well with either gender.  Even with vocal electronica, the bass gets big, but it doesn't really hinder the vocals.  Treble is very smooth and not even a hint of harshness.  Treble heads might be left wanting more but doesn't lack by any means.  So far this earphone might sound a little dark or even slow but it actually keeps pace quite well with faster music and can sound very lively.  Soundstage is actually quite big.  It has good amount of width and depth.  This earphone does not even come close to sounding closed in.  
   
  I would classify this as a bass earphone but has good balance to do well with all genres.  I haven't tried classical or jazz yet but everything else has sounded excellent.  I would think this earphone is a close competitor to the MH1C but with bigger stage and slightly better balance and less annoying cable.  
   
  Let's see how close or off I am after Ds listens to his pair early next week but I am quite impressed by it and glad he convinced me to try it out.  I believe it goes for around $45 US without the Tenso fees so I would say this is a very good buy and worthy of a discovery.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ If you love the CKN70s so much, the S500s hands down.
> 
> You listen to kpop??? ahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


 
  Bully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Do the HM5 pads fit the S500s without any modifications i.e. is it just a straight swap? Are there any velour pads that would be good for my big ears haha?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Bully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ you will need the O Ringathings from ebay or your local hardware store to hold the HM5 pads in place here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/4290#post_9044848
   
  @Danny
  Thanks for the impressions!!! Looking forward to Ds take, i meant to say hype. : P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: nah wasn't picking on you kpop is my guilty pleasure as well, mostly visual though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......................


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ you will need the O Ringathings from ebay or your local hardware store to hold the HM5 pads in place here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/4290#post_9044848
> 
> ...


 
  There's not even any hardware stores round near me that would sell these things (Guess I'll have to look online but any help would be appreciated). I've also read some people say that they have small heads but had to extend the S500s all the way to get them to fit, so God knows what they'll be like on my huge noggin (Had the M-Audio Q40s extended to 4 and a bit on each side)
   
  I know what you mean about the, ahem, 'visual' side of kpop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saw a live performance of a song and there's tight white tops and nipples poking through them


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Bully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Or you can try HM5 itself, but rebranded as Jaycar Pro Monitor for 35 pounds shipped to UK. The clamp is tight, but will loose after some stretching and get very comfy. 
   
   
   


tekerugburn said:


> looks interesting.  never seen one like that before.
> 
> whats pre-build? like before the production model?


 
   
  It is already assembled DIY like cmoy.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mackem said:


> There's not even any hardware stores round near me that would sell these things (Guess I'll have to look online but any help would be appreciated). I've also read some people say that they have small heads but had to extend the S500s all the way to get them to fit, so God knows what they'll be like on my huge noggin (Had the M-Audio Q40s extended to 4 and a bit on each side)
> 
> I know what you mean about the, ahem, 'visual' side of kpop
> 
> ...


 

 LMAO way to keep it discreet sheeeesh!!!

   




   
  Everything you need to look for should be in that link, more expensive from ebay due to the shipping, but still not too bad.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO way to keep it discreet sheeeesh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Can't find them on eBay UK. Didn't want to order from the US but might have to. Not too sure where I can get the HM5 pads from either? 
   
  Are there any spacious velours that fit these S500s?


----------



## Jakkal

HM5 pads you can order from mp4nation.net


----------



## Mackem

Ah, so I can't get them from a UK seller?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> This is my view at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes mate, check out my mixcloud. My April mix has already been uploaded there.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yes mate, check out my mixcloud. My April mix has already been uploaded there.


 
   
  Cool, thanks. I see your picture there - sorry for your homeliness 
   
  Man, have I started to love trance and it's derivatives. Trance.fm is great. Ektoplazm is great (love stuff like this). Gonna have to do more exploring on mixcloud. Do you know what kbps they stream at?
   
  I've listened to your #18 and #22 sets quite a few times, and they are wonderful - great work! I'm looking forward to checking out more of your stuff.
   
  If you also can recommend any other artists to listen to, I will! Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Some thoughts on the Zero Audio DX210-CB:
> 
> Ds had me checking out this IEM months ago but neither of us took the plunge because we were busy buying AT stuff at the time but curiosity always remained.  I wanted to purchase the WS77 recently so Ds had me order the DX210-CB also to save on shipping charges.  Of course I had to order a pair myself since he's never let me down yet.  With that out of the way, I'll let Ds write the impressions when he gets his pair but I'll go ahead and start the hype with this short preview.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice another good one to add to the collection..I am thinking these are a good alternative from the X3X, CKS77 and the XB90s. In that realm perhaps? Maybe even better. I look forward to hearing them for certain.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Can't find them on eBay UK. Didn't want to order from the US but might have to. Not too sure where I can get the HM5 pads from either?
> 
> Are there any spacious velours that fit these S500s?


 

 2-5/8'' Rings:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FASHION-RUBBER-RING-O-RING-BRACELET-3-16-CS-/140600476909
   
  HM5 Pads:
  http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-earphones/brainwavz-hm5-spare-earpad-1pc
   
  I find AD-900X velours to be extremely comfortable, but don't know how they would fit on the JVCs. or how would they affect the sound.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice another good one to add to the collection..I am thinking these are a good alternative from the X3X, CKS77 and the XB90s. In that realm perhaps? Maybe even better. I look forward to hearing them for certain.


 
  I guess after reading my impressions, it sounds like any other earphone/headphone I've written about, lol.  I'd say these are in the realm of the iem's you mention and maybe even better in some ways.  Nothing about the sound really disappoints me.  I never owned the X3X, got rid of the S77's because I didn't like something about them, don't remember what and the XB90's I don't listen to anymore because it just doesn't satisfy me except when I want to hear crazy sub-bass.  I'm sure these won't last for the long haul either but it's quality for the semi-budget-fi buyer and possibly one of the top contenders in that category.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> ad900x's are over ear also....just open back.


 
  I know. But I've never heard that type of sound, I think it's one I need to experience.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I guess after reading my impressions, it sounds like any other earphone/headphone I've written about, lol.  I'd say these are in the realm of the iem's you mention and maybe even better in some ways.  Nothing about the sound really disappoints me.  I never owned the X3X, got rid of the S77's because I didn't like something about them, don't remember what and the XB90's I don't listen to anymore because it just doesn't satisfy me except when I want to hear crazy sub-bass.  I'm sure these won't last for the long haul either but it's quality for the semi-budget-fi buyer and possibly one of the top contenders in that category.


 
  I'm tempted to get these, but since I have the CKN70s, I'm thinking: why bother?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> ad900x's are over ear also....just open back.


 

 AD900X are around the ear


----------



## Jakkal

I just find out that there is new cheaper version of Hifimediy Sabre dac, it is called Hifimediy Sabre Tiny dac and is even smaller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Here are the differences between the two:
   
  



> _What is different from the slightly bigger brother?_
> - It uses the PCM2706 USB receiver chip in place of Tenor TE7022, which limits it to max 48Khz/16bit inputs
> - 12Mhz osc instead of a crystal used in uae23.
> - No optical output
> ...


 
   
  The price for Tiny is 30$ and I think that it is very good options for people on a tight budget. 

http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=107


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> AD900X are around the ear


 
  see this is what happens when people use the colloquial names.
   
  this is the way i see it
   
  in-ear
  -iems
  -buds
   
  over ear
  -supraaural - on ear (yes i know supra means "above".... "above" can also mean "over")
  -curcumaural - around the ear


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I just find out that there is new cheaper version of Hifimediy Sabre dac, it is called Hifimediy Sabre Tiny dac and is even smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is basically UD100 DAC. Hard to imagine a budget that can afford 36.65$ (shipped), but not 49$(shipped). I think for US it's even 46$ shipped.
  Anyone who can't afford 10-12$ is too poor to have the internet connection to place the order.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think most buyers for this product will be people who hunt for bargains just for the sake of hunting.


----------



## JTNL

Quote: 





benf said:


> Why pay 20$ for the 16/44 DAC when Hifimediy is 24/192 for 42$ and is powerful enough to power HE-400?
> Just ask yourself, how good that additional amplifier can be for 3.40$ ? It can only drive SQ down.


 
  Didn't see the post, I'll explain. When anything from outside the EU is payed over 22 euro's / 28,80 dollars for we get charged all kinds of **** for import:

 21% VAT
 "Inklaringskosten", not sure what the English word for it is.
   
  Which means the Hifimediy does not cost me 49 dollars  (shipped) * 1.21 = 59.29, + 16,38 (inklaringskosten) = 75,67 dollars.4 times the ELE DAC/amp combo. And besides that, the amp section would be only used accidentally; daily it will be connected to my Pioneer amp which has it's own amplifier


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> This is basically UD100 DAC. Hard to imagine a budget that can afford 36.65$ (shipped), but not 49$(shipped). I think for US it's even 46$ shipped.
> Anyone who can't afford 10-12$ is too poor to have the internet connection to place the order.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL Or maybe people who want to use it with their portable devices as it's smaller and is possibly supported by more devices like Android phones, tablets etc. I doubt that they went through all the trouble to make a new version just so that someone can save 15 bucks. And I don't think anyone looking for an external DAC for a pc or laptop will choose it over its bigger brother. I guess if it was 20 bucks or the shipping was cheaper it would be selling like crazy.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Didn't see the post, I'll explain. When anything from outside the EU is payed over 22 euro's / 28,80 dollars for we get charged all kinds of **** for import:
> 
> 21% VAT
> "Inklaringskosten", not sure what the English word for it is.
> ...


 
  Sorry for double post but it doesn't. It will cost you 54 usd shipped or like 42 euro. You can get it from their ebay store and you just pay the $45 and $9 for shipping. They already send stocks of the Hifimediy in Europe and it will come from Germany with German Post, so you want pay VAT or additional taxes. And for me the price difference is well worth it over the ELE but yeah, the ELE is hard to beat if you're on a budget and it performs really really well.


----------



## JTNL

Ok, if that's true it might be a bit more interesting, I'll do some extra research on it. As long as it doesn't come from outside the EU it's an option.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Didn't see the post, I'll explain. When anything from outside the EU is payed over 22 euro's / 28,80 dollars for we get charged all kinds of **** for import:
> 
> 21% VAT
> "Inklaringskosten", not sure what the English word for it is.
> ...


 

 You can ask them to put any value on the package...


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Ok, if that's true it might be a bit more interesting, I'll do some extra research on it. As long as it doesn't come from outside the EU it's an option.


 
  Yeah, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hifimediy-Sabre-USB-DAC-ES9023-Tenor-TE7022-96khz-24bit-96-24-usb-to-optical-/140957375052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d1b6da4c . It does say item location China and $7 shipping but there are other shipping option with the $9 one was recommended for people in Europe but not in UK. And with my bad recent experience with stuff coming from China I expected to wait for it a least a month and possibly pay VAT but it seems they have a warehouse or something in Germany coz imagine my surprise when 2 days after paying for it I got a tracking number from Deutsche Post and I received the Hifimediy 4 days later straight from Germany.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL Or maybe people who want to use it with their portable devices as it's smaller and is possibly supported by more devices like Android phones, tablets etc. I doubt that they went through all the trouble to make a new version just so that someone can save 15 bucks. And I don't think anyone looking for an external DAC for a pc or laptop will choose it over its bigger brother. I guess if it was 20 bucks or the shipping was cheaper it would be selling like crazy.


 

 It will still need the OTG cable for Android phones, just like the original. There is no reason why it would work somewhere the original doesn't.
  I wish they would make a higher-end DAC. If their 42$ DAC competes with 150$ ODAC, what can they do for 150$?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> It will still need the OTG cable for Android phones, just like the original. There is no reason why it would work somewhere the original doesn't.
> I wish they would make a higher-end DAC. If their 42$ DAC competes with 150$ ODAC, what can they do for 150$?


 
  Well, it's obvious it will need otg cable. It's the USB receiver chip that is different and will possibly work better with android as it's a known issue that the Hifimediy has issues connecting to android devices.


----------



## JTNL

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hifimediy-Sabre-USB-DAC-ES9023-Tenor-TE7022-96khz-24bit-96-24-usb-to-optical-/140957375052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d1b6da4c . It does say item location China and $7 shipping but there are other shipping option with the $9 one was recommended for people in Europe but not in UK. And with my bad recent experience with stuff coming from China I expected to wait for it a least a month and possibly pay VAT but it seems they have a warehouse or something in Germany coz imagine my surprise when 2 days after paying for it I got a tracking number from IDeutsche Post and I received the Hifimediy 4 days later straight from Germany.


 
  I will check it out. But first some research; numbers like 192khz upsampling are nice but I want to be sure I am paying for upgrades I can actually hear instead of only numbers.
   
  Quote: 





benf said:


> You can ask them to put any value on the package...


 

 Yes and when the customs don't trust it they will keep the package untill you send them the original receipt...so it is still a risk.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> It will still need the OTG cable for Android phones, just like the original. There is no reason why it would work somewhere the original doesn't.
> I wish they would make a higher-end DAC. If their 42$ DAC competes with 150$ ODAC, what can they do for 150$?


 
   the original hifimediy sabre dac doesnt work with android phones.... lots of people tried to no avail.  
   
  Thats why I went with the ud100.  Maybe the cheaper new version will have better luck working with android


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





jtnl said:


> Ok, if that's true it might be a bit more interesting, I'll do some extra research on it. As long as it doesn't come from outside the EU it's an option.


 
   
  The info is on their website:
   
  

   


> *SHIPPING FROM BELGIUM TO EU COUNTRIES*
> 
> *Belgium mail*
> 5-12 days shipping time
> ...


----------



## kova4a

For some reason the Belgium post option is relatively expensive but they do have cheaper ones 

 *Shipping from China*  Swiss Post (from China via Zurich) REGISTERED$6.65​  German post (from China via Germany) REGISTERED$8.91​
  With the German Post being the recommended one on ebay. Maybe they often have big shipments to Germany as I know there was people who waited a while to get it via Swiss Post
  edit: of course, I'm just guessing that eastern audio is actually affiliated with Hifimediy store or just by chance offer the same options.


----------



## JTNL

Looks good 
   
  Another thing to consider: how is power usage of a DAC on an Android phone, what does it do to battery life? Cause if it sucks the battery dry I probably won't use it on my phone but if it's still reasonable then I'd like a DAC that works on my phone too.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> the original hifimediy sabre dac doesnt work with android phones.... lots of people tried to no avail.
> 
> Thats why I went with the ud100.  Maybe the cheaper new version will have better luck working with android


 
   
  These "lots of people" need to learn what an OTG cable is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051411863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

  
 Works for me with HTC Onex X+


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> These "lots of people" need to learn what an OTG cable is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051411863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


 
  Well, it's been reported to have issues with phones like Galaxy S3, Note 2 etc and only working with USB Audio Recorder Pro and still with dodgy success. Everyone knows what an otg cable is but not every DAC works with every android device that has otg support. So I guess using a simpler USB controller like PCM2706 in the Hifimediy was done to try to achieve seamless connection with more devices.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, it's been reported to have issues with phones like Galaxy S3, Note 2 etc and only working with USB Audio Recorder Pro and still with dodgy success. Everyone knows what an otg cable is but not every DAC works with every android device that has otg support. So I guess using a simpler USB controller like PCM2706 in the Hifimediy was done to try to achieve seamless connection with more devices.


 
   
  Hifimediy works on HTC One X+ with any application I ever tried - Jetaudio, Google Music, UberHype, Tunein etc.
  If a cellphone supports being an USB host to an audio device, hifimediy should work fine with it.
  If a cellphone doesn't support USB host functionality, very few DACs will work with it.
  Complexity of USB receiver is really irrelevant here.
   
  There is a small trick - after connecting the hifimediy, click the "volume up" button to make the music appear.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> Hifimediy works on HTC One X+ with any application I ever tried - Jetaudio, Google Music, UberHype, Tunein etc.
> If a cellphone supports being an USB host to an audio device, hifimediy should work fine with it.
> If a cellphone doesn't support USB host functionality, very few DACs will work with it.
> Complexity of USB receiver is really irrelevant here.
> ...


 
  You're assuming that every device that supports otg audio works with each USB DAC, which isn't correct. It's been stated many times that some android phones work with certain DACs without issues while others don't. There's even weird stuff like the Note 2 and SGS3 reported by many not working with certain DAC but for instance the US version of S3 working with it (like Pico). It's just that android devices are very different from each other - custom drivers from the manufacturer, different implementation etc. That's why Hifimediy probably even bothered making a different version and stating that it should work with more devices - to try to get a piece of the growing number of audio enthusiasts looking for DACs working with their phones like with Fiio and the e18.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> You're assuming that every device that supports otg audio works with each USB DAC, which isn't correct. It's been stated many times that some android phones work with certain DACs without issues while others don't. There's even weird stuff like the Note 2 and SGS3 reported by many not working with certain DAC but for instance the US version of S3 working with it (like Pico). It's just that android devices are very different from each other - custom drivers from the manufacturer, different implementation etc. That's why Hifimediy probably even bothered making a different version and stating that it should work with more devices.


 

 If Hifiemdiy would know of any devices that the Tiny would work over the original, they would list them.
  They just assume it may work with more devices due to lower power consumption.
   
  I wonder how many times people thought the DAC wasn't working simply because they didn't press the "Volume Up" button.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> If Hifiemdiy would know of any devices that the Tiny would work over the original, they would list them.
> They just assume it may work with more devices due to lower power consumption.
> 
> I wonder how many times people thought the DAC wasn't working simply because they didn't press the "Volume Up" button.


 
  While it's been reported that some DAC work on some devices fine while other devices need outer power source to power the same DACs I think the developers of Tiny are mostly guessing just because there is a bunch of USB DACs using PCM2704 or something in that line. And small comapnies dealing with DIY stuff can't go buying all android devices and testing - that's what big companies to, which sell their portable DACs for 500 bucks later.
  On another hand, I find it hilarious how you assume that you discovered the hot water and other people are just stupid and know nothing about otg cables or that they didn't press the volume button or sth else. Everyone who's trying whether a DAC works with his android device has probably plugged and unplugged the DAC a thousand times and tried every single thing that will ever come on your mind before stating that it either doesn't work or has issues (especially on head-fi or xda where everyone wants their DAC of choice to work). Do you honestly think that everyone just plugs the DAC doesn't see a pop-up and then says it doesn't work and that you are the obnly one who though of pressing a button after that? Are you serious?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> While it's been reported that some DAC work on some devices fine while other devices need outer power source to power the same DACs I think the developers of Tiny are mostly guessing just because there is a bunch of USB DACs using PCM2704 or something in that line. And small comapnies dealing with DIY stuff can't go buying all android devices and testing - that's what big companies to, which sell their portable DACs for 500 bucks later.
> On another hand, I find it hilarious how you assume that you discovered the hot water and other people are just stupid and know nothing about otg cables or that they didn't press the volume button or sth else. Everyone who's trying whether a DAC works with his android device has probably plugged and unplugged the DAC a thousand times and tried every single thing that will ever come on your mind before stating that it either doesn't work or has issues (especially on head-fi or xda where everyone wants their DAC of choice to work). Do you honestly think that everyone just plugs the DAC doesn't see a pop-up and then says it doesn't work and that you are the obnly one who though of pressing a button after that? Are you serious?


 

 I myself thought that Hifimediy didn't work with HTC One X+, until I was told to press "Volume up".
  Can happen to anyone.
   
  What pop-up are you talking about? There is no popup, even on devices where Hifimediy doesn't work.
   
  And why are you so aggressive? I never claimed I've discovered anything nor called anyone stupid.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benf said:


> I myself thought that Hifimediy didn't work with HTC One X+, until I was told to press "Volume up".
> Can happen to anyone.
> 
> What pop-up are you talking about? There is no popup, even on devices where Hifimediy doesn't work.
> ...


 
  LOL Sorry if I sound aggressive - I am not. I just get irritated when people assume things - like you assuming that " a lot of people" don't know what an otg cable is or that every device has the same otg support. As far as the pop-up - I meant the pop-up in the notification bar that a usb device is connected coz on some devices when it doesn't work you get a pop-up notification that the usb device has been disabled or a triangle with exclamation mark and notification about charging


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> These "lots of people" need to learn what an OTG cable is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051411863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





benf said:


> Hifimediy works on HTC One X+ with any application I ever tried - Jetaudio, Google Music, UberHype, Tunein etc.
> If a cellphone supports being an USB host to an audio device, hifimediy should work fine with it.
> If a cellphone doesn't support USB host functionality, very few DACs will work with it.
> Complexity of USB receiver is really irrelevant here.
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





benf said:


> If Hifiemdiy would know of any devices that the Tiny would work over the original, they would list them.
> They just assume it may work with more devices due to lower power consumption.
> 
> I wonder how many times people thought the DAC wasn't working simply because they didn't press the "Volume Up" button.


 
   
  just because a phone can do usb host mode doesnt mean it can work with a dac.  It's a little more complicated than that; there is a HUGE thread on it here on head-fi.  
   
  "lots of these people"  aren't stupid.  It simply doesnt work work with all devices.  S3 and Note 2 seem to have great support for dacs because the code for usb audio was written by samsung and not google.  Even the not so old galaxy s2 which has usb support can't use ANY dac.  Some have even resorted to using an app "usb audio recorder pro" because they wrote a usb audio code from the ground up... and it only works with that app and nothing else on that phone.  
   
  Get off your high horse; you're no smarter than anyone else here.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL Sorry if I sound aggressive - I am not. I just get irritated when people assume things - like you assuming that " a lot of people" don't know what an otg cable is or that every device has the same otg support. As far as the pop-up - I meant the pop-up in the notification bar that a usb device is connected coz on some devices when it doesn't work you get a pop-up notification that the usb device has been disabled or a triangle with exclamation mark and notification about charging


 
   
  i get what you're saying.  He sounded condescending.  He's like that irritating kid that always tries to correct people.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL Sorry if I sound aggressive - I am not. I just get irritated when people assume things - like you assuming that " a lot of people" don't know what an otg cable is or that every device has the same otg support. As far as the pop-up - I meant the pop-up in the notification bar that a usb device is connected coz on some devices when it doesn't work you get a pop-up notification that the usb device has been disabled or a triangle with exclamation mark and notification about charging


 

 There is a reason why I pointed to the OTG cable with power supply:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051411863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  The power connection is required to provide power to Hifimediy DAC.
  People that are using this OTG cable:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-USB-2-0-A-Female-to-Micro-B-Male-Converter-OTG-Host-Extension-Adapter-Cable-/221205356905?pt=US_Server_Power_Supplies&hash=item3380dde169
   
  are about to be disappointed. It's mostly useful for DACs with built-in battery, e.g. FIIO E17, and even then you must *turn off* the USB charging feature on FIIO E17 before using it.
   
  I'm sure that plenty of people tried using the wrong cable.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm tempted to get these, but since I have the CKN70s, I'm thinking: why bother?


 
  If you're ok with the treble of the CKN70, then no need.  I haven't listened to the CKN70 in awhile but I assume it's an upgrade in the sound department.


----------



## Mackem

How big are the HM5 pads in comparison to the DT770 Pro pads? I can see the HM5 pads are really thick but what's the diameter like inside? Also, since you have to put the HM5 pads over the stock ones, can't you feel the stock pads underneath?


----------



## Zelda

another fiinding? maybe
  dual dynamic. credits to Jant71! (hope you dont mind me posting these...)
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/181128723811?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item2a2c1cfd63


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> How big are the HM5 pads in comparison to the DT770 Pro pads? I can see the HM5 pads are really thick but what's the diameter like inside? Also, since you have to put the HM5 pads over the stock ones, can't you feel the stock pads underneath?


 
   
   
  Can't compare them to DT770, but HM5 are as big as they get. They are also more elliptic, resulting in a better fit.
  You can't feel the stock pads underneath.You can't feel HM5 pads either


----------



## MrEleventy

mobile version of this site needs to add more features that are on the desktop one. like the block option.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dannybai said:


> If you're ok with the treble of the CKN70, then no need.  I haven't listened to the CKN70 in awhile but I assume it's an upgrade in the sound department.



The highs were a little much when I first heard them. I've gotten used to the sound, but they are getting smoother every day. I don't know how you can not listen to them xD


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Nice another good one to add to the collection..I am thinking these are a good alternative from the X3X, CKS77 and the XB90s. In that realm perhaps? Maybe even better. I look forward to hearing them for certain.




I'm thinking about getting the DX200-CT model. It seems to be a dynamic micro driver.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The highs were a little much when I first heard them. I've gotten used to the sound, but they are getting smoother every day. I don't know how you can not listen to them xD


 
  I've burned them in for over 400 hours and it's still a little too piercing for me.  I guess I'm ultra sensitive in that treble peak area.  Rest of the sound is fantastic though.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





benf said:


> There is a reason why I pointed to the OTG cable with power supply:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321051411863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> The power connection is required to provide power to Hifimediy DAC.
> ...


 
   
  Still wrong.  S3 and Note 2 gets a notification  "High powered USB device connected. Cannot access this device. Connect..." when the phone can't supply enough power.  That's not the case with hifimediy and the S3/Note 2; it simply can't be used as DAC with most phones.  
   
So try again.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Still wrong.  S3 and Note 2 gets a notification  "High powered USB device connected. Cannot access this device. Connect..." when the phone can't supply enough power.  That's not the case with hifimediy and the S3/Note 2; it simply can't be used as DAC with most phones.
> 
> So try again.


 
   
  What is "still wrong"? What should I "try again"?
  Did I promise you this to work for any specific phone?
  It's just the right cable for the ones that will work.
  If you want to know which DACs will work for Galaxy S3/Note II, check this post:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2160#post_9361411
  BTW, according to this post the Hifimediy does work with the USB Audio Recorder Pro on these devices.
  Samsung really sux at USB audio, they didn't do the standard implementation, that's why I have chosen HTC One X+ over S3. On the HTC everything works.
   
  Any Android-related discussion should really be continued on that other thread - it's not related to the discovery thread.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered my secret iem which zelda already spilled the beans on-_-",yeah the corecool v2 is a chinese iem with epic build quality using titanium magnesium housing with dual dynamic drivers, with airospace grade removable cable and comes with a spare mic'ed cable only for a promational $99 shipped . I think they will be the best bang for the buck discovery yet


----------



## 7S Cameron

dannybai said:


> I've burned them in for over 400 hours and it's still a little too piercing for me.  I guess I'm ultra sensitive in that treble peak area.  Rest of the sound is fantastic though.



Have you heard any of the XX IEMs by JVC?


----------



## rtorres

xb60ex or brainwavz r1 for bassheads? monster bass without sacrificing the overall sq for less than $50.


----------



## nihontoman

xb60ex. I'm sure they have the most base frequencies to pound your years and won't sacrifice sound quality. I have the xb90ex and I'm thinking that I don't even need a new iem. maybe I'll buy a new one when this breaks, but I have a feeling it will take a good amount of time until then...


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Still wrong.  S3 and Note 2 gets a notification  "High powered USB device connected. Cannot access this device. Connect..." when the phone can't supply enough power.  That's not the case with hifimediy and the S3/Note 2; it simply can't be used as DAC with most phones.
> 
> So try again.


 
  Dude it's not worth it, we've realized talking to this guy is like "The kid who tries to correct everyone".
  Just let the topic die


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered my secret iem which zelda already spilled the beans on-_-",yeah the corecool v2 is a chinese iem with epic build quality using titanium magnesium housing with dual dynamic drivers, with airospace grade removable cable and comes with a spare mic'ed cable only for a promational $99 shipped . I think they will be the best bang for the buck discovery yet


 
   
  sounds cool, don't know what aerospace grade cable does but cool none the less.  What's the connection used for the cables?  hopefully it sounds better than brainwavz attempt at dual dynamics w/ the R1.


----------



## mochill

The areospace cable is for duribility and the product came out 5 day ago so we will see how it compete with my other iems , I do not know about the plug type .


----------



## quartertone

But do you have any idea about the sound, or even the manufacturer? Bit of a risk for $100.


----------



## mochill

I don't have any idea how they sound or about the manufacture, but the thing I know its chinese and I know how amazing iem sound china can sound also considering the built quality is like a tank I think there shouldn't be a big risk . I'll let all of you guys know how they sound in 10-15 days, I have high hope for them


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The areospace cable is for duribility and the product came out 5 day ago so we will see how it compete with my other iems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just for accuracy and not to be a jerk but the metals in the housings/connectors and is what's touted as Aerospace grade. The cable is an "audiophile grade" silver cable and looks good quite similar to an Astrotec cable.
   
  I don't think it is much of a risk. You get a bit for the money and he is a good seller...
    [size=12pt]"If for some reason you are not satisfied with our service or product, you can send the original package back within 3 days, and we’ll FULL refund to you after we get the package."[/size]


----------



## mochill

Thanks for the clarification , did you listen to them by any chance?


----------



## jant71

You should be the first to have them. I don't and haven't heard them. I only know of them and their other model U2 which has a single dynamic and screw on tuning plates. I know the seller though and they quality stuff and are helpful.


----------



## mochill

Ok then thanks anyway, yes his my best friend on ebay and with my purchase he is also sending me a free pair of vsonic gr04 standard edition, his such a swell fellow


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Have you heard any of the XX IEMs by JVC?


 
  Only the FX40 and FX101.  Both were too sibilant for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

These things sound fantastic! There is no way this sound comes from a sub $50 earphone. Lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## BGRoberts

Me too


----------



## waynes world

Me three (belch!)


----------



## Dsnuts

Well to say I am pleasantly surprised is an understatement..These things have a sound that is no where near what the cost of these things are..It is evident to me that these Audio Zero guys are very serious about audio..It is like they took the best of what AT, Sony, Panasonic, and JVC has done and are trying to outdo them..
   
  Listening to them now. Now I understand why these are getting absolute rave on Amazon Japan..Because they deserve it. Gents. We have an earphone here that has some serious sound..These don't only compete with the likes of the CKN70 but I will go as far as to say these actually sound at similar level of the CKS1000.. For $45? Lol!
   
  Oh man. It is musical but technical at the same time. It has lushness and transparency at the same time. It has a very nice sound stage, depth and utilizes all that space all at the same time!..Similar tuning to the newer AT sound but wow this was unexpected. These simply sound sublime. Tuned extremely well these things hit every note with depth and authority that is completely surprising. And this is out of the box.. I somehow had a feeling these was gonna be good but I had no idea..This one is definitely a discovery.  More to come. These seem to need Zero burn in. Lol.
   
  I have them hooked up to my Audinst MX2 and the sound I am hearing is simply unreal. They sound so damn good!!!


----------



## Kamakahah

What model is it exactly?

My frequent rider miles are starting to stack up from all my rides on the hype train, but I'm thinking about boarding again.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well to say I am pleasantly surprised is an understatement..These things have a sound that is no where near what the cost of these things are..It is evident to me that these Audio Zero guys are very serious about audio..It is like they took the best of what AT, Sony, Panasonic, and JVC has done and are trying to outdo them..
> 
> Listening to them now. Now I understand why these are getting absolute rave on Amazon Japan..Because they deserve it. Gents. We have an earphone here that has some serious sound..*These don't only compete with the likes of the CKN70 but I will go as far as to say these actually sound at similar level of the CKS1000.. For $45? Lol!*
> 
> ...


 
  ^ Bwahahahahahahahaha EXCELLENT!!!
   
  Looks like i am getting my CKS1Ks afterall in the form of these cheapos that is. You heard that WAYNE??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  HYPED!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Audio Zero DX210 here I think should be able to compete very well with the CKS99. Imo they have out classed the CKS77, X3X, XB90 even. Now they aren't the bassiest but not lacking. It is very tastefully done. They don't quite best the CKS1000 but man they seem to get really close to why I like those so much. The sound is absolutely enjoyable. No harshness anywhere I can detect and they sound like this out of the box. These have a very full and engaging sound similar to the CKS series of phones by AT but has a sound to their own.. I like that it is similar yet unique.
   
  I think we have a winner.!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Since the cats out of the bag.


 
   
  ^ Hey Danny you got 2 sets?!!!  Or is that a pic of the iems on the cardboard???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Let me buy one set off of ya' pretty please??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......................


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Only the FX40 and FX101.  Both were too sibilant for me.


 
  I'm with you. The FX1X, FX101, and FX40 were too sibilant for me as well. With the XX series there was a wall of static where the cymbals should be (at least to my ears). Now the FX40 on the other hand calmed down after MASSIVE burn in and I can deal with it now, but it's still more harsh than the CKN70s. These CKN70s are the first headphones that are bright that I've actually liked. At first they were painful to my ears, but now, they sound magical.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well to say I am pleasantly surprised is an understatement..These things have a sound that is no where near what the cost of these things are..It is evident to me that these Audio Zero guys are very serious about audio..It is like they took the best of what AT, Sony, Panasonic, and JVC has done and are trying to outdo them..
> 
> Listening to them now. Now I understand why these are getting absolute rave on Amazon Japan..Because they deserve it. Gents. We have an earphone here that has some serious sound..These don't only compete with the likes of the CKN70 but I will go as far as to say these actually sound at similar level of the CKS1000.. For $45? Lol!
> 
> ...


 
  I wasn't gonna buy these because I figured since I have the CKN70s there would be no need to. Now you've got me thinking about it. I know you're about to push me over the edge, I can feel it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately The other one belongs to me. Lol. You will have to order them. Some of you guy should get together and just have one guy order several to save on shipping from Tenso. Should shave off a few bucks for all involved me thinks.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately The other one belongs to me. Lol. You will have to order them. Some of you guy should get together and just have one guy order several to save on shipping from Tenso. Should shave off a few bucks for all involved me thinks.


 
  You need to dust off your ELE and plug it into your computer. Next, plug your CKN70s into it. Finally, enjoy some of your favorite music in lossless. I never thought these would pair well since they are both bright, but oh boy was I surprised.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm with you. The FX1X, FX101, and FX40 were too sibilant for me as well. With the XX series there was a wall of static where the cymbals should be (at least to my ears). Now the FX40 on the other hand calmed down after MASSIVE burn in and I can deal with it now, but it's still more harsh than the CKN70s. These CKN70s are the first headphones that are bright that I've actually liked. At first they were painful to my ears, but now, they sound magical.
> I wasn't gonna buy these because I figured since I have the CKN70s there would be no need to. Now you've got me thinking about it. I know you're about to push me over the edge, I can feel it.


 

 Different flavor but man is it a good one..Instrument separation and detail on the CKN70 is fantastic as you know but these have are more lush and fuller sounding..Like I said these compete very well with the CKN70 but for sheer lushness of sound. That is a tough one. These sound so good and has absolute control in all regions. I have taken an immediate like to them. I think for guys that enjoy ATs new sound will definitely like these earphones..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately The other one belongs to me. Lol. You will have to order them. Some of you guy should get together and just have one guy order several to save on shipping from Tenso. Should shave off a few bucks for all involved me thinks.


 

 haha nice, welp who's ready to party??? Cuz i sure as hell ain't got no tenso account.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm down for a group thing, but no weird stuff ok.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha nice, welp who's ready to party??? Cuz i sure as hell ain't got no tenso account.


 
  I might want to join in on this group buy. I need to wait until Thursday to see how much I get payed first.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can say without a doubt in my mind you guys will dig these earphones. Lol. It seems to just have all the nice parts of a good sound and none of the bad included with their sound tuning.. Very impressive earphones.. I will let them burn in overnight but at this point they sound so good I don't know if burn in is needed at all.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Audio Zero DX210 here I think should be able to compete very well with the CKS99. Imo they have out classed the CKS77, X3X, XB90 even. Now they aren't the bassiest but not lacking. It is very tastefully done. They don't quite best the CKS1000 but man they seem to get really close to why I like those so much. The sound is absolutely enjoyable. No harshness anywhere I can detect and they sound like this out of the box. These have a very full and engaging sound similar to the CKS series of phones by AT but has a sound to their own.. I like that it is similar yet unique.
> 
> I think we have a winner.!


 
  kinda interested in the CT (the 200 model, Tenore). it´s a micro 5.8 driver, instead of the 210´s 8 driver


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I can say without a doubt in my mind you guys will dig these earphones. Lol. It seems to just have all the nice parts of a good sound and none of the bad included with their sound tuning.. Very impressive earphones.. I will let them burn in overnight but at this point they sound so good I don't know if burn in is needed at all.


 
  I'm just waiting for you to say that they got even better with burn in  What type of sound signature do they have?


----------



## Dsnuts

At this point I am taking all of Audio Zero's stuff seriously. The Tenore should be a good one as well and they also have a higher end single armature one.. It wouldn't surprise me at all if the other earphones they make are all excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I'm just waiting for you to say that they got even better with burn in  What type of sound signature do they have?


 

 Very Musical!!!!! But with solid detail and imagery. I think the aluminum and carbon housing/ cable here is paying off. It has a vent out back so it is vented..Has great immersion factor.. Gonna let it burn and see if there are any changes. I would be completely happy with them if they didn't change at all to be honest.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm down for a group thing, but no weird stuff ok.


 
   
_ _I wouldn't mind going in on a group buy. Organizer gets 7% of  total for hassle of organizing. If ten people do this, this shipping should be still dirt cheap, organizer gets some cash, and we get earphones for less than the $65 or more we would be spending for $45 earphones with Tenso.
   
  Pay half to reserve spot, difference after cost of order and Tenso service/fees are factored in. Plus US priority mail once they arrive at US destination.
   
  Any takers?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> _ _I wouldn't mind going in on a group buy. Organizer gets 7% of  total for hassle of organizing. If ten people do this, this shipping should be still dirt cheap, organizer gets some cash, and we get earphones for less than the $65 or more we would be spending for $45 earphones with Tenso.
> 
> Pay half to reserve spot, difference after cost of order and Tenso service/fees are factored in. Plus US priority mail once they arrive at US destination.
> 
> Any takers?


 
   
  You seems like you've got the math figured out. What do you think total cost for each person would be approximately?


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> You seems like you've got the math figured out. What do you think total cost for each person would be approximately?


 
   


 Actually not sure of the Tenso service fees, maybe somebody else can figure that out?
  I assume, and maybe I'm wrong, that ten earphones should be able to ship for $50 or less.
   
  One would be about $40, right? But the weight doesn't change that much from one to 10, as each earphone package should be light.  If I get a chance tomorrow I'll see if I can figure it out using the shipping wight that Amazon Japan gives, unless someone else wants to give it a go.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ if you'll are ready for group buy i am ready to group think. BRING IT!!!
   
... i bet Carlsan is seeing this now ( $ )_( $ ) $uckers, haha just joking.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Actually not sure of the Tenso service fees, maybe somebody else can figure that out?
> I assume, and maybe I'm wrong, that ten earphones should be able to ship for $50 or less.
> 
> One would be about $40, right? But the weight doesn't change that much from one to 10, as each earphone package should be light.  If I get a chance tomorrow I'll see if I can figure it out using the shipping wight that Amazon Japan gives, unless someone else wants to give it a go.


 

 ^ go try it out and tell us how much it's gonna be so we will have a rough idea of the total cost. I think we can get 10 buyers, i hope. Thanks in advance meng!!!


----------



## Carlsan

My calculations are probably off, I did buy two earphones and one headphone some time ago and it cost me $50 to ship with tenso fees and EMS mailing costs.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna guess around $55 per person.. It comes out to $45 bought on Amazon Japan and $20 for single shipping.. For 10 it wont be more than $40. The rest can be spent on shipping to the buyers. Shaves off around $10 bucks for everyone.. Not bad.


----------



## Dsnuts

But for one guy to ship 10 phones to others is kinda not too much fun so it might not be a good idea. But even if 2 or 3 of you guys got together one shipping it might be worth it. So maybe smaller group buys.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *But for one guy to ship 10 phones to others is kinda not too much fun so it might not be a good idea.* But even if 2 or 3 of you guys got together one shipping it might be worth it. So maybe smaller group buys.


 
  That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> But for one guy to ship 10 phones to others is kinda not too much fun so it might not be a good idea. But even if 2 or 3 of you guys got together one shipping it might be worth it. So maybe smaller group buys.


 
   
  Being in Canada, it probably wouldn't make sense for me to get into any U.S. kinky group stuff. But I might see if my neighbor Nick N is interested in a twosome - he's always on the lookout for a good cheaper discovery...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Being in Canada, it probably wouldn't make sense for me to get into any U.S. kinky group stuff. But I might see if my neighbor Nick N is interested in a twosome - he's always on the lookout for a good cheaper discovery...


 

 What i thought he was only into the high end stuff??? Oh yeah... those TDKs never mind................ you lovely Canadian loves to get kinky with those cheapos for some strange reason.


----------



## DannyBai

I see the discovery thread blew up.  All we needed was Ds to have a listen to these things.  I might be in for the group buy also so I can get myself one of the different models.  I have a Tenso account and once it arrives into customs, I usually get it in my hands the next day.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> What i thought he was only into the high end stuff??? Oh yeah... those TDKs never mind................ you lovely Canadian loves to get kinky with those cheapos for some strange reason.


 
  Those glorious TDKs.....you guys gotta grab a pair, if not 10.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I see the discovery thread blew up.  All we needed was Ds to have a listen to these things.  I might be in for the group buy also so I can get myself one of the different models.  I have a Tenso account and once it arrives into customs, I usually get it in my hands the next day.


 
   
  I am down for whichever, smaller group buy might be less a pain in the @ss, so........... it all depends on the people with dat tenso master account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Those glorious TDKs.....you guys gotta grab a pair, if not 10.


 
   
  Ya' mon they a glorious indeed, so how 'bout i trade my like-new set for those used and abused CKN70s of yours, i need that hipster blue set in my collection for da' ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: damn this is too good not to share in the discovery thread. This is ma' jam!!! <333s
   





... dat sax riff.


----------



## sfwalcer

This might be too early, but i am gonna ask the million dollar question now. Are these ZACBs as significant of a discovery as the MH1Cs Ds??? If so, then you're gonna have to order everyone to get a set as well. haha
   
  It might not be true for others, but for me those MH1Cs for ~$20 showed me the light regarding what a highly refined bass emphasized iem is all about. It has changed how i view other budget-fi iems in terms of price to performance ratio that's for sure.


----------



## TwinQY

T-ara not sucking...well wouldn't be the first time. Remember the first album?
   
  Oh might actually sell these CKN70s for future savings so yeah you must be psychic....


----------



## FatDragon

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Just ordered my secret iem which zelda already spilled the beans on-_-",yeah the corecool v2 is a chinese iem with epic build quality using titanium magnesium housing with dual dynamic drivers, with airospace grade removable cable and comes with a spare mic'ed cable only for a promational $99 shipped . I think they will be the best bang for the buck discovery yet


 
  Not a regular here, but I saw your mention of these while browsing the thread. I've been looking for a decent, reasonably-priced IEM with durable, replaceable cables (cats). Bought a pair of these on Taobao (I live as an expat in China) for RMB292, a bit less than $50. Some shops list the retail as RMB 990, or ~$150, while the last one lists it as RMB 396, ~$65. It's hard to tell if the low price reflects the newness of the product (introductory discount for product visibility) or the Kohl's mentality of putting everything on a big sale at all times so you think you're getting a better deal than you really are.
   
  Typically, they should arrive within 3-4 days. If I remember when they arrive, I might post a mini-review here.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I never said that I was man enough


 
   
  Opps !   ...my most humble apologies Ms    ...I could never tell tell the gender from the posts.
  PS: ...Get the AD900X !
   
   
   
  ...<yawn> just out of hibernation/honeymoon with my harem of phones and the E12,
  Wassup with the sudden explosion in this thread ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ....Did the Nutman started something ?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool, thanks. I see your picture there - sorry for your homeliness
> 
> Man, have I started to love trance and it's derivatives. Trance.fm is great. Ektoplazm is great (love stuff like this). Gonna have to do more exploring on mixcloud. Do you know what kbps they stream at?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thats wicked mate, I'm glad you're enjoying them so much!
   
  Artists you might wanna check out (I'll try not to make the list too long):
   
  Airbase
  Airwave
  Alphazone
  Onova
  Mike Koglin
  Darren Tate
  Trance Arts
  Ronny K
  Simon O'Shine
  DJ Space Raven
  Sound Apparel
  DJ Scot Project
  Jordan Suckley
  Simon Patterson
   
  ---
   
  Oops, think I failed lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PM me if you want any more.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Opps !   ...my most humble apologies Ms    ...I could never tell tell the gender from the posts.
> PS: ...Get the AD900X !
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You sound so hawt! OMG! <3 Naww, I'm a guy xD Why should I get the AD900X?


----------



## Jakkal

DS can you please make a quick comparison of the mids of carbo basso and xba-3 when you have a chance. Thanks


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, just received my CKN70 and just found something is off when I was changing the tips. From what I see on the product page, I can see 3 small pin size hole on the bore but it seems that what I see on my pair is kind of a piece of white mesh instead. Any idea if there's anything fishy about my pair?
   
  Would appreciate some feedbacks from owners here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Do I feel these are a significant of a find as the MH1C?  Yes but in a different level..These are more refined over the MH1C. You can say the sound tuning is of a similar caliber but these sound more musical to me and more natural to me. The balance is more correct. Sound is more spacious to my ears. These improve upon the MH1C from the sound to the ergonomics. These are actually very sexy looking in person..They look every bit the modern style earphone. I would even say they look better than most earphones I own and don't stick out a whole lot.. They look great feel great and ultimately sound great..Hearing these things if I would have heard them and the asking price was $150 I would have seriously thought about buying them. I am not gonna deny it. These sound unnaturally great for the price. The only other earphone that comes close to the price for sound quality level would be the CKN70 but those do have peakiness in the upper regions these earphones do not have.
   
  I also noticed..Tonality on my tunes I was listening to last night is fantastic. Bass guitar notes has clear distinction vs synthetic bass notes having a different sound to them all together..Accessory sounds. Be it the symbol or the back ground singers or the natural reverb in instruments has a high level of distinction. It has clarity and detail and refinement that is unheard of at this price level while hitting them bass notes full on. The CKN70 has more perceived detail but these have a really great mix of that detail while being full and sound more effortless over the CKN70. I love my CKN70 but man did these things surprise me.
   
  The mids on these things are very well done. Not recessed or forward the positioning is spot on and does sound more fuller over the XBA-3s.. I will do some more comparisons once I get some burn in time but I think for the asking price for the guys that want a great earphone to add to their arsenal of earphones.. These should not be missed.. I have heard nothing like these at this price level.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Can't wait for these to become available on eBay:


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> My calculations are probably off, I did buy two earphones and one headphone some time ago and it cost me $50 to ship with tenso fees and EMS mailing costs.


 
   
  My calculations are off.
  For a large 10 person group buy.
  weight of ten earphones with Amazon packaging would be about 4540 g (each one is 454 g)
   
  From the Tenso fee calculator this comes out to 9780 yen or about $101.00. When one adds on domestic shipping of about $5.50 per buyer for priority mail, we are already in the realm of $15-16 per person for mailing charges. Really not much of a savings.
   
  Three people is 4180 g or about 4180 yen, about $42.90 per order or $14.30 per person. Again, one adds on the cost of domestic mailing and the cost becomes pretty much the same as if ordered directly.
   
  The only benefit of a group buy is the savings in the hassle of using Tenso.
   
  Tenso is a good service and very fast, but you pay a price for it.


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm down for a pair... after I do some more tube rolling.  Power tubes aren't cheap. :\ But after that order, I'm down for some fun IEMs. Been spending a lot of time with my full sizes lately.


----------



## Carlsan

> Quote:Originally Posted by *geko95gek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for these to become available on eBay:


 
   
   
Did you see the for sale forums?

   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644437/zero-audio-carbon-tenore-like-new-japan-only-model


----------



## KSw-IV

DS, how's the build of those Zero audios? and the cables? is it microphonic?
   
  and could you please share some pics


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/644437/zero-audio-carbon-tenore-like-new-japan-only-model


 
   
  Thanks for that!
   
  Just asked him what he's thinking trying to sell them used for $75 when they are $44.90 on Amazon.co.jp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No wonder he's had almost no interest whatsoever lol


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Just asked him what he's thinking trying to sell them used for $75 when they are $44.90 on Amazon.co.jp...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, thought the same thing. Even with tenso mailing charges they are still cheaper new.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Yeah, thought the same thing. Even with tenso mailing charges they are still cheaper new.


 
   
  Yeah, no idea how he worked out the price lol
   
  Btw, it sounds to me like the DX200 Carbo Tenore would be a good (cheaper) alternative to the CKN70s, and with a slightly bigger driver... 5.8 as opposed to 5.7 on the CKNs.


----------



## Zelda

what we really need now is a Dual CNT IEM


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi guys, just received my CKN70 and just found something is off when I was changing the tips. From what I see on the product page, I can see 3 small pin size hole on the bore but it seems that what I see on my pair is kind of a piece of white mesh instead. Any idea if there's anything fishy about my pair?
> 
> Would appreciate some feedbacks from owners here. Thanks in advance.


 
  Hi, friendly bump. Could someone kindly help me out with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





zelda said:


> what we really need now is a Dual CNT IEM


 
   
   
  Don't we have that with two of the drivers in the FXZ series?


----------



## Mackem

I'm in the UK and I'd be down for a group buy with a few others for the Zero Audio Carbo Basso's. Any other UK / European guys down?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I'm in the UK and I'd be down for a group buy with a few others for the Zero Audio Carbo Basso's. Any other UK / European guys down?


 
   
  I will be down for some Carbo Tenore.


----------



## Mackem

I've never used Tenso before, anyone have a guide or anything like that?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I've never used Tenso before, anyone have a guide or anything like that?


 
   
  You could have just looked on their site mate, all instructions are there:
   
http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/index.html


----------



## Mackem

Ah right, didn't see that! Well I'm down if a few others from the UK want some of these Zero Audio earbuds


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Don't we have that with two of the drivers in the FXZ series?


 
  mmm yea, and the old FXT90 too. i was thinking of a Dual Micro (ala FXD and CKN), if that´s ever possible


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Ah right, didn't see that! Well I'm down if a few others from the UK want some of these Zero Audio earbuds


 
   
  I'm definitely down for that.
   
  Those Zero Audio DX200 look awesome!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Now this is my thought on the DX200.. The reason why I did not choose those is. I have a feeling those will have a similar sound to the CKN/FXD series while the DX210 is similar to the CKS/X3X series. The tenor will be more detailed in presentation but I have a feeling it is the DX210 that will have the more musical sound out of the 2 meaning if your into your bass lines and full sound the DX210 will be the better of the 2. This is just speculation of course. I just got back from school so I have to go do some things but I will be back with some more thoughts on the DX210.. It has been burning in all day and night so I am eager to check them out.
   
  Also. Now that I know where these Audio Zeros stand in terms of sound. I have no doubts we will read more impressions on the other Audio Zero models.. I wonder how their single armature one sounds. They have it labeled as a monitor.. BX500
   

  Really you guys have 3 real choices.. All 3 models are close in cost.. These being about $10 more.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Now this is my thought on the DX200.. The reason why I did not choose those is. I have a feeling those will have a similar sound to the CKN/FXD series while the DX210 is similar to the CKS/X3X series. The tenor will be more detailed in presentation but I have a feeling it is the DX210 that will have the more musical sound out of the 2 meaning if your into your bass lines and full sound the DX210 will be the better of the 2. This is just speculation of course. I just got back from school so I have to go do some things but I will be back with some more thoughts on the DX210.. It has been burning in all day and night so I am eager to check them out.
> 
> Also. Now that I know where these Audio Zeros stand in terms of sound. I have no doubts we will read more impressions on the other Audio Zero models.. I wonder how their single armature one sounds. They have it labeled as a monitor.. BX500
> 
> ...


 
   The reviews on the BA suggest not enough bass, which isn't surprising for a single BA in most cases.


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, I want to buy the DX200s, just gonna see if another person or two want to join in on this Tenso UK buy.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Now this is my thought on the DX200.. The reason why I did not choose those is. I have a feeling those will have a similar sound to the CKN/FXD series while the DX210 is similar to the CKS/X3X series. The tenor will be more detailed in presentation but I have a feeling it is the DX210 that will have the more musical sound out of the 2 meaning if your into your bass lines and full sound the DX210 will be the better of the 2. This is just speculation of course. I just got back from school so I have to go do some things but I will be back with some more thoughts on the DX210.. It has been burning in all day and night so I am eager to check them out.
> 
> Also. Now that I know where these Audio Zeros stand in terms of sound. I have no doubts we will read more impressions on the other Audio Zero models.. I wonder how their single armature one sounds. They have it labeled as a monitor.. BX500
> 
> ...


 
  I'm contemplating on which model to get next.  Not sure if I'm down for the armature one or the DX200.  You'll have to give us your thoughts after checking out the reviews.  I had a quick listen to the DX210 last night and couldn't really tell if anything changed.  It still sounds very good and the bass might have tightened up slightly.  When I get home tonight I'll have a longer listening session.  It will have around 100 hours by then.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





zelda said:


> mmm yea, and the old FXT90 too. i was thinking of a Dual Micro (ala FXD and CKN), if that´s ever possible


 
   
  The TDK IE800 have two microdrivers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Hmm, I want to buy the DX200s, just gonna see if another person or two want to join in on this Tenso UK buy.


 
   
  +1
   
  Come on guys, just a few more peeps from UK to join us and we can go ahead on the mass purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just cant believe how sexy the Tenore ones look. 
   

   
  OMG, I think something just happened in my pants!! I better run...


----------



## BenF

http://www.mp4nation.net/blog/2013/04/brainwavz-r3-dual-dynamic-driver-earphones-the-shape-of-things-to-come/
   
  This could get interesting...


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Ah right, didn't see that! Well I'm down if a few others from the UK want some of these Zero Audio earbuds


 
   
  I am in talks with a really good Japanese eBay seller to list it for 65$ + shipping.
  Stay tuned.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Now this is my thought on the DX200.. The reason why I did not choose those is. I have a feeling those will have a similar sound to the CKN/FXD series while the DX210 is similar to the CKS/X3X series. The tenor will be more detailed in presentation but I have a feeling it is the DX210 that will have the more musical sound out of the 2 meaning if your into your bass lines and full sound the DX210 will be the better of the 2. This is just speculation of course. I just got back from school so I have to go do some things but I will be back with some more thoughts on the DX210.. It has been burning in all day and night so I am eager to check them out.
> 
> Also. Now that I know where these Audio Zeros stand in terms of sound. I have no doubts we will read more impressions on the other Audio Zero models.. I wonder how their single armature one sounds. They have it labeled as a monitor.. BX500
> 
> ...


 
   not *4 *models??


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The TDK IE800 have two microdrivers.


 
  CNT, CNT...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> not *4 *models??


 

 Well there is the BX300 which seems to be their base model..These may sound good too but I would bet the DX210 is the better one.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





benf said:


> I am in talks with a really good Japanese eBay seller to list it for 65$ + shipping.
> Stay tuned


 
   
  Thats a bit more than it would be from Amazon.co.jp + Tenso fees.
   
  Let us know how it goes though.
   
  I might contact my Japan eBay mate as well and see what he says.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The TDK IE800 have two microdrivers.


 
   
  But it's not two carbon nanotube drivers. Yet the IE800 is an excellent sounding IEM.


----------



## quartertone

True, they're just microdrivers and sound excellent. CNT isn't necessarily better, one needn't make a fetish out of it...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> True, they're just microdrivers and sound excellent. CNT isn't necessarily better, one needn't make a fetish out of it...


 
   
  Be careful mate, you might get flamed for that statement.
   
  Here on Head-Fi CNT is the stuff of audio gods!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  As proven and practiced by JVC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just take a look at the HA-S500 thread, its neverending lmao


----------



## quartertone

Let 'em flame... I have three phones with CNT (FXZ100, FXD70, CKN70), so it's not an unfounded opinion.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Btw, these single BAs were released by Sony earlier in the year:
   

   
  Sony XBA-10
   
http://www.sony-asia.com/product/xba-10
   
  Has anyone tried them yet??


----------



## Seekky

i think someone should try the XBA C10


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw, these single BAs were released by Sony earlier in the year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   



clieos said:


> For those who are interested in the new XBA-10 - I just pick up a pair on the recently opened local Sony Center. First impression is that it is extremely similar to XBA-1, but not totally identical. If I have to guess, they must have used the same BA driver but changed the acoustic damper (filter). It feels like it is less dampened now so the sonic energy is better distributed. Treble stands out just a tiny bit more while lower end texture and warmth are reduced slightly. Overall the change is small, say 10% or less, but the overall balance has improved. I would guess they have done the same to the rest of the XBA series as well, which explains why the electrical spec remain the same for all the new models. That being said, I don't think those who already own the XBA-1 should upgrade to XBA-10, as you really won't find a big upgrade between them.


----------



## Mackem

OK, S500s are out of the question now, ears will be too big for them hehe. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





mackem said:


> OK, S500s are out of the question now, ears will be too big for them hehe. Any other suggestions?


 
   
  I'm curious how ears could be too big for supra-aural headphones considering they're supposed to sit on top of the ears.

 If you really really needed them to be circumaural you could go with the HM5 pad mod. I have pretty large ears (too big for the AT WS99 and the AKG K267 pads) and the HM5 pads fit me great.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi guys, just received my CKN70 and just found something is off when I was changing the tips. From what I see on the product page, I can see 3 small pin size hole on the bore but it seems that what I see on my pair is kind of a piece of white mesh instead. Any idea if there's anything fishy about my pair?
> 
> Would appreciate some feedbacks from owners here. Thanks in advance.


 
  My CKN70's do not have the holes either but the pair of CKN50's have two small holes.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> *Thats a bit more than it would be from Amazon.co.jp + Tenso fees*.
> 
> Let us know how it goes though.
> 
> I might contact my Japan eBay mate as well and see what he says.


 
  Remember though, I was stung using Tenso. Ended up paying £24 worth of custom fees.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





bjaardker said:


> I'm curious how ears could be too big for supra-aural headphones considering they're supposed to sit on top of the ears.
> 
> If you really really needed them to be circumaural you could go with the HM5 pad mod. I have pretty large ears (too big for the AT WS99 and the AKG K267 pads) and the HM5 pads fit me great.


 
  I should've worded that differently; I'm not sure how comfortable they'd be with stock pads or WS55 pads with my ears being too big


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gee simpson said:


> Remember though, I was stung using Tenso. Ended up paying £24 worth of custom fees.




Yeah dude I guess that is pretty harsh going. Not much that can be done I guess. 

On the same subject, I just had word back from my Japanese eBay seller. 

He said he can do them for $80 including shipping by Air Mail.

So who's in?


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yeah dude I guess that is pretty harsh going. Not much that can be done I guess.
> 
> On the same subject, I just had word back from my Japanese eBay seller.
> 
> ...


 
  Is that for the DX200s? I'd like the DX210s


----------



## Kamakahah

I'll wait for them to arrive on ebay for 55-60$.I'll happen eventually. Payed 85$ for the ckn70s only to find them on ebay two weeks later for 65$.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Is that for the DX200s? I'd like the DX210s




Yeah it's for the Carbo Tenore, not the Basso. 

I guess I could ask him about the DX210 as well. 

Reason I'm more interested in the microdriver DX200 though as it will be much more lively and thus more suited for listening my Trance mixes.

I will be astonished if it turns out to be an upgrade to my Yamaha EPH100.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Received a reply from White Rabbit Japan today about the Zero Audio IEMs:
   
   
   


> Dear Andrei,
> 
> Thank you very much for your request. Please read this email carefully.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Seems like a good price, although I wonder about the Customs tax. Maybe its possible for them to mark the item down as gift.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Received a reply from White Rabbit Japan today about the Zero Audio IEMs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  so you need to add shipping costs. would be same  price with  tenso


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> My CKN70's do not have the holes either but the pair of CKN50's have two small holes.


 
  Thanks Danny for the feedback. Appreciate it.
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yeah it's for the Carbo Tenore, not the Basso.
> 
> I guess I could ask him about the DX210 as well.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi geko95gek, I'm also looking out for the Carbo Basso. Will be looking out for your update and thanks for taking the time and initiative for the benefit of the community.


----------



## bjaardker

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I should've worded that differently; I'm not sure how comfortable they'd be with stock pads or WS55 pads with my ears being too big


 
   
  They were mostly decent for me once I switched to the Sennheiser pleathers. I could wear them without any discomfort for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Remember though, I was stung using Tenso. Ended up paying £24 worth of custom fees.


 
  There is a little "edit" button above the item price when you pay for your shipping.


----------



## mochill

All 4 model of zero audio are on ebay now from the seller buyfromjapan , I'm going to get the basso soon


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> All 4 model of zero audio are on ebay now from the seller buyfromjapan , I'm going to get the basso soon


 
   
  Good find! They are on ebay.*ca* as well (about $73 CDN shipped):
  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Zero-Audio-ZH-DX210-CB-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/140967843224?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item20d2569598
   
  The only problem is that the shipment could take a painfully long time (ie 3 weeks).
   
  They are on amazon.jp for approx $45. It would probably be about $20 to ship them via tenso, for a total of $65. The big difference is that they would get here withing 8 days for sure.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah the eBay prices put me off since they're quite high, but I then run the risk of customs fees from Tenso and I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Yeah the eBay prices put me off since they're quite high, but I then run the risk of customs fees from Tenso and I'm not sure if it's worth it.


 
   
  Right - you guys get nailed in the UK don't you. I've ordered two items from amazon.jp/tenso which were both in the $160-$180 CDN range, and never got nailed with customs fees to Canada. I think that going over $200 in though might result in extra fees.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote:


leo888 said:


> Thanks Danny for the feedback. Appreciate it.
> 
> Hi geko95gek, I'm also looking out for the Carbo Basso. Will be looking out for your update and thanks for taking the time and initiative for the benefit of the community.


 
   
  Thanks for the kind words mate, I'm just trying to do my best for my audiophile friends here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If any of you guys like TRANCE music, you can check out my mixes as a thank you.
   
  http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas
   
   
  Quote:


mochill said:


> All 4 model of zero audio are on ebay now from the seller buyfromjapan , I'm going to get the basso soon


 
   
  Bit more expensive than what my Japanese eBay seller friend said though.
   
  I might end up going for it at this rate, at least there wont be any trouble with customs lol
   
  Also, Carbo Tenore seem to be slightly more expensive from buyfromjapan seller than Carbo Basso... I wonder why?


----------



## ericp10

I don't know if anyone posted this yet, but I read on some post that the Carbo Tenore has more of a treble boost and the Carbo Basso has more of a bass boost, which are the main differences between the 200 and 210. FYI


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Bit more expensive than what my Japanese eBay seller friend said though.
> 
> I might end up going for it at this rate, at least there wont be any trouble with customs lol
> 
> Also, Carbo Tenore seem to be slightly more expensive from *buyfromjapan *seller than Carbo Basso... I wonder why?


 
  that's a great seller. not cheapest prices, but offers full warranty


----------



## waynes world

So dsnuts and danny, I'm looking forward to your impressions of the Basso's now that more burn in has been achieved!
   
  Who else has ordered these puppies? My ears get quite hot in the summer, so I'm liking the idea of using my CKS1000 and these Carbo Basso iems more than my headphones during the summer. As far as headphones go, my ksc75's (on headband) are quite light on the ears, and I don't care if I get sweat on them, and they sound great, so they do a good job. But, I think that I'll also get the Koss Sportapro's (same driver as portapro's) for $30 and do these mods on them which I found in this headfi post - will sound awesome I am sure! And again, I won't care about abusing them in the heat.


----------



## TekeRugburn

pretty mixed reviews so far
   
http://review.rakuten.co.jp/item/1/238904_10007796/1.1/
   
http://review.kakaku.com/review/K0000398153/


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So dsnuts and danny, I'm looking forward to your impressions of the Basso's now that more burn in has been achieved!
> 
> Who else has ordered these puppies? My ears get quite hot in the summer, so I'm liking the idea of using my CKS1000 and these Carbo Basso iems more than my headphones during the summer. As far as headphones go, my ksc75's (on headband) are quite light on the ears, and I don't care if I get sweat on them, and they sound great, so they do a good job. But, I think that I'll also get the Koss Sportapro's (same driver as portapro's) for $30 and do these mods on them which I found in this headfi post - will sound awesome I am sure! And again, I won't care about abusing them in the heat.


 
  I have over 100 hours on mine and it's smooth as day one.  I really can't hear much of a difference after burn-in.  If anything, it's sounding very full right now.  The bass might have added some extension  to the lower regions.  This is one smooth sounding IEM.  No fatigue in any region.  Nice big bass, smooth vocals, and very smooth treble.  Very enjoyable listen.  
   
  It's not going to overtake any of the favorite IEM's in this thread but it stacks up very well against them.  Very comparable to something like the CKS1000 which has a nice balance but adds some good coloration to the frequencies for an immersive listen.  Highly recommended buy for anyone but especially for those who's budget is tight or do not own some of these more expensive IEM's in this thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

A couple observations.. These have the type of sound that lets you enjoy your music more than analyze the sound.. The guy that gave the 2 rating on that link don't know what he is talking about.. First these are the best sounding iems I have ever heard at this price range. I didn't even bother translating it as it has to be something stupid like poor fit or something broke.
   
  I have close to 40 hours of burn in and Danny is right these seems to need no burn in to sound like they do..Some positives. These have a very identical build to the JVC earphones the FX40 and the FXD earphones. Very similar. The cord material the thickness and microphonics are very similar. Which is actually good news. I would say below average microphonics. There is some but not anywhere near like AT earphones.. A solid L jack end off what is a solid build on the earphones. While the cord is not the thickest or the most durable looking it is about the same quality as the JVC earphones I mentioned before.
   
  As for the sound..These have impressed me from the time I put them in my ears to now..While the DX200 may have the emphasis on treble do not think these will sound dull or lack in that department.. In fact I would say any more treble on these and it will throw off the balance on these. Timbre detail is excellent on these earphones. Which many so called bass emphasized earphones lack in or somehow just don't get it right..The mids on these I would put up there with the XB90 easy. These might not have the depth of the mids on the XB90 but they have a lushness/smoothness to the mids that don't come from anything budget.  These seem to scale very well to more power. They sound fantastic on everything I tried them on actually. Some tip rolling observations. It seems these take to smaller bored tips more so than wider bore ones. Anything with wide bores and it throws off the bass and balance of the sound.. The stock tips are perfect for the sound and is a very nice silicone soft tips that work well so no real need to tip roll. MH1 tips seem to throw out a bit more bass end for guys that want that.
   
  Transition from mid bass to low bass is effortless on these as it should be on an earphone called carbo basso.. These are bass phones done right in that there is nothing lacking on these earphones. Which makes them very enjoyable plus you get that nice spacious sound with very solid depth which makes for a rich sound but not overly done or anything bloated. So many budget fi earphones including the MH1C try to get this type of sound but end up with over emphasis in one part or lack of emphasis on another part of the sound. These have no such issues. The overall sound is effortless, smooth and very enjoyable.I also agree with Danny that  these will give guys a nice taste of what something like a CKS1000 sound like without spending the $200 to try one.. Truth be told I was very worried that these might not live up to my expectations but they have actually shattered them.. These simply sound too good to miss out on.
   
  Oh and the guys that are interested in the tenor.. If your into your bass music I would rethink your purchase.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A couple observations.. These have the type of sound that lets you enjoy your music more than analyze the sound.. The guy that gave the 2 rating on that link don't know what he is talking about.. First these are the best sounding iems I have ever heard at this price range. I didn't even bother translating it as it has to be something stupid like poor fit or something broke.
> 
> I have close to 40 hours of burn in and Danny is right these seems to need no burn in to sound like they do..Some positives. These have a very identical build to the JVC earphones the FX40 and the FXD earphones. Very similar. The cord material the thickness and microphonics are very similar. Which is actually good news. I would say below average microphonics. There is some but not anywhere near like AT earphones.. A solid L jack end off what is a solid build on the earphones. While the cord is not the thickest or the most durable looking it is about the same quality as the JVC earphones I mentioned before.
> 
> ...


 
  Are these worth getting if I already have the CKN70s? I'm also wondering if I should still get the WS99s since those JVCs are coming out.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ No burn-in required I AM DOWN!!! TBH I am sick of burning stuff in!!!! ahaha It's great to experience that change in sound but it's a major pain in the @ss.
   
  Oh Ds and Danny how is the speed on this thing, is the bass slow like the MH1Cs or is it pretty speedy like the CKN70s???
   
  People ready for group buy yet??? Or is everyone just getting these on their own. Let me know Danny when are gonna jump on their other models, so i can tenso piggy ride ya' with these Zero Audio Bassos.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think so..It has a different enough sound from the CKN70 to call them a different phone all together. There are certainly great aspects of sound for these phones to be on their own. Now if you plan on getting a big boy can like the new SZ2000 or the WS99. I would wait a bit for impressions to roll in. I can tell you. You would love the WS99 but lets wait n see how them new JVCs will stack up..
   
  The cost on the Audio Zero phones are excellent for the performance so that is one consideration. But if you have your mind set on saving up for a big can.. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks dsnuts and Dannybai!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ No burn-in required I AM DOWN!!! TBH I am sick of burning stuff in!!!! ahaha It's great to experience that change in sound but it's a major pain in the @ss.
> 
> Oh Ds and Danny how is the speed on this thing, is the bass slow like the MH1Cs or is it pretty speedy like the CKN70s???
> 
> People ready for group buy yet??? Or is everyone just getting these on their own. Let me know Danny when are gonna jump on their other models, so i can tenso piggy ride ya' with these Zero Audio Bassos.


 

 I would say it is not the speediest or the slowest. It is about right for a single dynamic in that it is certainly not slow or disjointed sounding in the bass area. I suppose it could use a bit more speed but hey that is just nit picking. The bass is not overly done so the speed is actually good. The CKN70 does have the faster bass but these aren't really sluggish in that department that I can sense..
   
  These passed my Van Halen's  Hot for teacher bass drum speed test with flying colors.. That to me is fast enough.


----------



## DannyBai

These and the CKN70's do not sound alike.  The CB's can be worn all day and the sound won't fatigue at all.  It still has great dynamics and isn't at all boring to hear.  Where the CKN70 is a big, bold sound, the CB's are lush and very smooth.  
   
  The bass isn't fast per se but I don't really find them slow.  When I played fast metal, it kept up quite well actually.  This phone really does well with all kinds of music.  Quite impressed.  
   
  @sf, I'll for sure contact you the next time I shop Amazon Japan.  For sure when the SZ2000's go on sale but possibly before then.  
   
  I have mixed feelings about the new JVC's.  I really want them badly, but it's gonna be one crazy sound I think.  For one thing, it's gonna be almost as heavy as the LCD-2's.  The WS99's are already winners and it's a wonderful headphone.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Thanks Double Ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have a feeling those SZ2000/ SZ1000s are gonna take FOREVER to burn-in, but i might be wrong, since the S500s got broken in pretty fast. Maybe the smaller the drivers the stiffer the CNT materials, hence it takes so damn long to get their iems to sound like it should. And yeppp, like Danny said i don't really feel that tempted by those SZs that much (welp until the nutman starts to hype them, then all bets are off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) since those mofos are heavy as hell and is not good for portable use, but i am sure it ain't gonna stop people like WAYNE to sport them in the gym though. haha


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Thanks Double Ds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL.  Dude, you crack me up all the time.  Sorry Wayne but that was funny.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> LOL.  Dude, you crack me up all the time.  Sorry Wayne but that was funny.


 

 ^ WAYNE just makes it too easy, always talkin' 'bout ya' know how he gots the biggest and baddest................................... iems in the gym all the time. And the other doods just cower in fear due to their inadequate iem sizes. Those CKS1Ks nuff said. : P


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ WAYNE just makes it too easy, always talkin' 'bout ya' know how he gots the biggest and baddest................................... iems in the gym all the time. And the other doods just cower in fear due to their inadequate iem sizes. Those CKS1Ks nuff said. : P


 
   
  That is correct! I can't WAIT to show off those SZ2K's at the gym!


----------



## Fizban

I already have the sony XB90EX, is there any value to get these Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX-210?


----------



## Dsnuts

You want a better balanced sound.. Yes..XB90 does sub bass and mids very well.. Lacks timbre detail and highs extension.
   
  In many ways the cheaper DX210 is superior to the XB90 in sound.. Not only better technically but overall sound is much more versatile.. The XB90s are a blast to listen to but they do not have the versatility or the detail level of the DX210.


----------



## Fizban

OMGad you're saying DX-210 has MORE detail than XB90EX? BETTER than XB90EX? No hype? Lol I am seeing several models for Audio Zero, are we done having impressions on all and have decided on DX-210 as being the best bang-for-buck or is this preliminary? HYPE ON!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That is correct! I can't WAIT to show off those SZ2K's at the gym!


 
  ^

   
  Quote: 





fizban said:


> I already have the sony XB90EX, is there any value to get these Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX-210?


 
   
  I have the FXZ200s and the CKN70s but look where i am. haha These seem too good to pass up, esp. if you love bass and want something that you can listen to all day long without feeling like you are missing out on the rest of the sonic spectrum.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am gonna say it here.. I am pretty sure the DX210 is the one to go with. The Tenor I know many of you guys were interested in those..I can't possibly see how those are gonna be better than these. Might as well go for the CKN70s then. IF your more into your treble than your full sound and I say full sound over bass. Because the DX210 is more than just a bass phone.  Their armature one looks nice but I doubt they will have the bass end like these DX210s.


----------



## Fizban

Lol, FXZ200 and CKN70? SO DO I. But i'm enjoying my bass out of XB90EX, i think even the highs are pretty nice, not ultra detailed, HD like the CKN70s nor the FXD80s, but smooth and SUFFICIENT.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You want a better balanced sound.. Yes..XB90 does sub bass and mids very well.. Lacks timbre detail and highs extension.
> 
> In many ways the cheaper DX210 is superior to the XB90 in sound.. Not only better technically but overall sound is much more versatile.. The XB90s are a blast to listen to but they do not have the versatility or the detail level of the DX210.


 
   
  Must resist, must resist, must resist,
  ...
  ....
  ..... oh well, failed again.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Lol, FXZ200 and CKN70? SO DO I. But i'm enjoying my bass out of XB90EX, i think even the highs are pretty nice, not ultra detailed, HD like the CKN70s nor the FXD80s, but smooth and SUFFICIENT.


 

 ^ i think you and i need to just get the gr07 Bass Edition and call it a day tbh.


----------



## Fizban

gr07 Bass Edition.....is it THAAAAAT GOOD?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fizban said:


> gr07 Bass Edition.....is it THAAAAAT GOOD?


 

 yeppp, i am gonna revise my write-up of them this week and post it here. It should be up by the end of the week. They are in essence a mix of the FXZ200s and the CKN70s with all of their best traits, nuff said.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> yeppp, i am gonna revise my write-up of them this week and post it here. It should be up by the end of the week. They are in essence a mix of the FXZ200s and the CKN70s with all of their best traits, nuff said.


 
  OMG! A cross between high end JVC and AT? Sounds like my next pair of IEMs.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> OMG! A cross between high end JVC and AT? Sounds like my next pair of IEMs.


 

 Welp they ain't that cheap though, it's like $130 something at its lowest but normally go for like $180 so...... just to kill some of that hype.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp they ain't that cheap though, it's like $130 something at its lowest but normally go for like $180 so...... just to kill some of that hype.


 
  I looked up the price right when I saw your post. I plan on getting some higher end IEMs at some point anyway and right now I'm thinking either FXZ200s or CKS1000s. But if the bass edition GR07s are like those types of sounds put together then I'm definitely on board.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Looks like I'm the only one eager to go for the DX200


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Looks like I'm the only one eager to go for the DX200


 
  Well, somebody's got to take one for the team.


----------



## quartertone

With the multiplication of FOTMs, I have to give some hype to the Astrotec AM-800. You can get them on Ebay for $50 shipped, and I think they beat the VSONIC GR06 and VC02, the two CKN phones from Audio-Technica, and many others up to $100-150. If you don't mind the shallow fit and modest isolation (personally, I think it's not bad if one isn't totally sealed off from one's surroundings - the only situation in which I've chosen something with more isolation for that reason is at night next to a snoring wife), it has pretty much everything: it's airy and spacious without being distant, full without being bloated, fast without being thin, detailed without being overly analytical... one might underestimate it at first because it has such an instantly likeable signature, a typical fun phone, but as one keeps listening, one realises that it has so much more to offer. It doesn't have wow effects like the laser sharp imaging and detail of the DBA-02 or the neutral but natural clarity of the GR07, but I think it's more of an all-rounder than either of those (EDIT: OK, the GR07 is an all-rounder, but not as "fun"). For the last few weeks I've used if for all sorts of music - rock, metal, jazz, classical, Middle Eastern; acoustic and electric; instrumental and vocal. It renders every one of those in a satisfying way. I think the AT phones often seem more detailed than they really are because of that treble sparkle; they give an instant suggestion of detail that they don't live up to, in my experience. Some people like their unnatural signature, but if you value the sound of real instruments, whether acoustic or electric (this doesn't apply to synthetic sounds, I guess) but want more fun than an analytical phone, this is practically a must for $50. Oh, it looks and feels really nice too. The cable has some memory and tangle, but less than the CKNs and not much microphonics (and can be worn up or down with equal comfort).


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> With the multiplication of FOTMs, I have to give some hype to the Astrotec AM-800. You can get them on Ebay for $50 shipped, and I think they beat the VSONIC GR06 and VC02, the two CKN phones from Audio-Technica, and many others up to $100-150. If you don't mind the shallow fit and modest isolation (personally, I think it's not bad if one isn't totally sealed off from one's surroundings - the only situation in which I've chosen something with more isolation for that reason is at night next to a snoring wife), it has pretty much everything: it's airy and spacious without being distant, full without being bloated, fast without being thin, detailed without being overly analytical... one might underestimate it at first because it has such an instantly likeable signature, a typical fun phone, but as one keeps listening, one realises that it has so much more to offer. It doesn't have wow effects like the laser sharp imaging and detail of the DBA-02 or the neutral but natural clarity of the GR07, but I think it's more of an all-rounder than either of those. For the last few weeks I've used if for all sorts of music - rock, metal, jazz, classical, Middle Eastern; acoustic and electric; instrumental and vocal. It renders every one of those in a satisfying way. I think the AT phones often seem more detailed than they really are because of that treble sparkle; they give an instant suggestion of detail that they don't live up to, in my experience. Some people like their unnatural signature, but if you value the sound of real instruments, whether acoustic or electric (this doesn't apply to synthetic sounds, I guess) but want more fun than an analytical phone, this is practically a must for $50. Oh, it looks and feels really nice too. The cable has some memory and tangle, but less than the CKNs and not much microphonics (and can be worn up or down with equal comfort).


 
  I've always loved a more realistic sound than an unnatural one, but I will say the CKN70s are the first headphones that have made me like that little high end sparkle. They still can't compete with JBL speakers which to me sound more realistic than anything I've ever heard. The emotion comes through so well and it sounds so real. These IEMs sound like they have that in common with JBL, so for $50 I just might have to pick these up.


----------



## quartertone

That natural quality may have something to do with the wooden component.


----------



## 7S Cameron

quartertone said:


> That natural quality may have something to do with the wooden component.



Probably, that would makes sense. I really want to try these out.


----------



## FatDragon

Quote: 





fatdragon said:


> Not a regular here, but I saw your mention of these while browsing the thread. I've been looking for a decent, reasonably-priced IEM with durable, replaceable cables (cats). Bought a pair of these on Taobao (I live as an expat in China) for RMB292, a bit less than $50. Some shops list the retail as RMB 990, or ~$150, while the last one lists it as RMB 396, ~$65. It's hard to tell if the low price reflects the newness of the product (introductory discount for product visibility) or the Kohl's mentality of putting everything on a big sale at all times so you think you're getting a better deal than you really are.
> 
> Typically, they should arrive within 3-4 days. If I remember when they arrive, I might post a mini-review here.


 
  Just arrived today, been burning in for about four hours.
   
  Product is CoreCool V2. I'm not particularly well-versed with IEM's, so this is a total layman's review.
   
  The case is about the size of a paperback bestseller with about 200 pages. Inside is a paper flap with cutouts for presentation, foam with cutouts to securely hold the two heads and another cutout for the two cables, one with in-line mic, one without. There's also a small manual but it's all in simplified Chinese and doesn't contain much useful information. The cables are coated with a rubber or plastic of some kind but seem quite durable. The heads are about 2 cm long and aren't perfectly assembled, but it seems like they'll hold together pretty well. The heads came installed with medium-sized translucent white rubber tips, and there were no other tips in the case, but there was another small box with seven sets of tips - small, medium, and large black rubber, small and medium black foam, and two sets of straight black rubber tips that seem designed to cover the drivers without adding much size. These seem to have been thrown in by the seller, though, who also added a ten-sheet pack of corecool branded electronic wipes because Taobao merchants are weird like that.
   
  There are no polarity markings on the cables, so I just plugged the heads in randomly; the first attempt led to a very poor connection with the left side while the right channel was fine, but switching the cable around fixed the problem. At first, the cord-bump sound (microphonics?) was pretty noticeable, but after a couple hours it's mostly gone - maybe because the cable needed to work out some kinks. The sound already seems better after four hours of burn in than when I first plugged them in and listened for a couple minutes. Beyond that, I won't even try to give a sound quality score; I don't have enough relevant experience. I'm not blown away (but then I'm listening to 128mpbs WMVs on a $40 mp3 player), but the sound is much better than what I was using before and I'm satisfied with them for $50.
   
  Now to see if they'll stand up to the inevitable cat attack the first time I forget to store them properly.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> With the multiplication of FOTMs, I have to give some hype to the Astrotec AM-800. You can get them on Ebay for $50 shipped, and I think they beat the VSONIC GR06 and VC02, the two CKN phones from Audio-Technica, and many others up to $100-150. If you don't mind the shallow fit and modest isolation (personally, I think it's not bad if one isn't totally sealed off from one's surroundings - the only situation in which I've chosen something with more isolation for that reason is at night next to a snoring wife), it has pretty much everything: it's airy and ...............


 
   
  Thanks for the review. Can you please compare them with MH1C?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> There is a little "edit" button above the item price when you pay for your shipping.


 
  So I could have asked them to mark it down as a gift?


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> yeppp, i am gonna revise my write-up of them this week and post it here. It should be up by the end of the week. They are in essence a mix of the FXZ200s and the CKN70s with all of their best traits, nuff said.


 
  MIND...........



 BLOWN.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Thanks for the review. Can you please compare them with MH1C?


 
   
  They're something like a cross between the MH1C and the GR07 - the smoothness and warmth of the former with some of the airy clarity of the latter. Definitely cleaner bass than the Sonys.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> yeppp, i am gonna revise my write-up of them this week and post it here. It should be up by the end of the week. They are in essence a mix of the FXZ200s and the CKN70s with all of their best traits, nuff said.


 
  Ah man, you are making me want those GR07 BE's!


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> So I could have asked them to mark it down as a gift?


 
   
  You can edit the item price and mark it as a gift.
  Check the black arrows


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> You can edit the item price and mark it as a gift.
> Check the black arrows


 

 Ah damn it! Too late now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I'll know in future what to do.


----------



## nok18

Quote: 





fatdragon said:


> Just arrived today, been burning in for about four hours.
> 
> Product is CoreCool V2. I'm not particularly well-versed with IEM's, so this is a total layman's review.
> 
> ...


 
  FatDragon, those look like an interesting find, dual dynamic with detachable cable. I'm intrigued. How would you describe their sound? You say its better than what you were using before, what were they?
   
  available on ebay for $99
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


----------



## Mackem

Will the Carbo Bassos be a significant upgrade from my FX101s? Also, they are Y-cord right?


----------



## DannyBai

Definite upgrade from FX101 and has Y-cord.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> You can edit the item price and mark it as a gift.
> Check the black arrows


 
   
  One thing that I would be concerned about is if customs opens up the package and sees the real price on the amazon bill, then figures out that you changed the waybill's declared value, which makes them then decide to bring down their wrath upon you. Could that not happen?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





fizban said:


> MIND...........
> 
> BLOWN.


 
   
  Other good mind-blowers are the ath cks1000's. The soundstage is so deep and wide, and the imaging of instruments so layered and precise, that to me they sound as immersive and engaging as headphones (a combo of the ws99 and ad900x headphones comes to mind!).


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think so..It has a different enough sound from the CKN70 to call them a different phone all together. There are certainly great aspects of sound for these phones to be on their own. Now if you plan on getting a big boy can like the new SZ2000 or the WS99. I would wait a bit for impressions to roll in. I can tell you. You would love the WS99 but lets wait n see how them new JVCs will stack up..
> 
> The cost on the Audio Zero phones are excellent for the performance so that is one consideration. But if you have your mind set on saving up for a big can.. You gotta do what you gotta do.


 
   
  Hi D's.. another interesting discovery! I was really impressed with the CKN70; especially for the price. Although, I still find the Sony XBA 3 a better sounding IEM over the CKN70. How do you think the DX-210 rank against them in terms of bass quality and overall sound refinement?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Well to say I am pleasantly surprised is an understatement..These things have a sound that is no where near what the cost of these things are..It is evident to me that these Audio Zero guys are very serious about audio..It is like they took the best of what AT, Sony, Panasonic, and JVC has done and are trying to outdo them..
> 
> Listening to them now. Now I understand why these are getting absolute rave on Amazon Japan..Because they deserve it. Gents. We have an earphone here that has some serious sound..These don't only compete with the likes of the CKN70 but I will go as far as to say these actually sound at similar level of the CKS1000.. For $45? Lol!
> 
> ...


 

   
  What do they sound like with Trance music mate??
   
  I'm still thinking its best for me to go for the Carbo Tenore instead, could I be wrong or shall I just wing it?
   
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Well, somebody's got to take one for the team.


 
   
  Haha, I guess that will be me then as no one else is stepping up to the plate lol
   
  Zero Audio DX-200CT here I come.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> What do they sound like with Trance music mate??
> 
> I'm still thinking its best for me to go for the Carbo Tenore instead, could I be wrong or shall I just wing it?
> 
> ...


 
  I don't need any more IEMs at the moment. These CKN70s are still blowing my mind and they're getting better every day. When they are completely burned in I can't even imagine how good it will sound.


----------



## jant71

I got my new purchase a couple of hours ago...
  http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/a0a8895f03d70c11/index.html


   
*PRICE: *Varies; $12.07 currently from nothingbutsoftware.com. MSRP is $14.95
   
*GOAL: *AT claiming to redefine value for the budget sets. CLR  for the natural sound crowd and COR for those who want more bass and thump. Both come with tips, a cord wrap case, a wide choice of colors and a 2 year warranty for minimal price.
   
*BUILD: *Budget build but still good. The CLR have thinner color matched tips. The housings are strong plastic with nice reliefs coming out. The Y-joint is similar to that found on the CKS77(triangular) but thinner and more flexible. Y - cord with no cord slider. The cable is similar to the SHE3580 but more supple and should behave better. The small right angle plug is nearly the same as the one on the CKN series. The sound tube has the white filter mesh with the two dots again like the CKN  50 model.
   
*ACCESSORIES: *Manual/warranty paper insert, ~2.25 inch circular Yo-Yo style cord wrap/case combo , S/M/L translucent tips in matching colors for the CLR. For the COR it would seem the more standard thicker black tips come those to befit their bassier nature. The case as mentioned being essentially a Yo-Yo opens wider(3/4") to swallow the cord and phones up then you squeeze it closed to about 1/4" space. It doesn't fully close.
   
*FIT: *The CLR-100 have a more angled sound tube than the likes of the CKN70 and being plastic are lighter. The tips are softer and more pliable making them more comfy. For me the loop support isn't really doing much and this design is lighter, easier to fit, and more comfy than their big brother. The stocks tips sound fine also. I haven't tried any others but it was quick to see the CKN needed to ditch the stock tips. No such need here AFAIC.
   
*SOUND: *AT's new house sound and not far off the CKN series sound. As it should be, the COR is more the CKS sound and the CLR standing for clear would translate to the CKN/CKM more balanced sound yet still having a punchy bass that is not lacking in amount.
   
  Basically comparing it to the CKN 70, it would seem the CLR100 with it's two dots and 25,000Hz treble rating is something like the CKN50 in sound signature. The CKN70 is a bit more open and has more/brighter treble but not by much. Good punch, good balance, the treble comes off smoother than the CKN70 with a tiny bit more roll off(25,000 vs. 26,000). More forward/up front sounding than the CKN70 but still good depth and immersion factor. Bass is tight like the CKN and even out of the blister pack they handle fast paced music well with little bass bloat. The new better AT mids are still here though not quite as clear as the CKN. A general impression for now as they are 30 minutes old. We'll see how they end up with hours and maybe some tip changes.
   
*VALUE: *For my $12+ I got the CLR shipped to my house in a couple of days, I got a wide color choice, a useful set of tips(that balance sound), and a clever little case, and the 2 year warranty. For their intended use, straight out of a player/phone(in my case a Sony S639), the CLR100 make the CKN sound like it is overpriced. Of course the CKN is better built and fancier and they do sound better but not that much better. Though I have not heard them, it does sound like they would stack up well sound-wise with the CKN50.
   
  A really good value. A good job by AT. Also an inexpensive way to sample the current AT sound!


----------



## majnu

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These things sound fantastic! There is no way this sound comes from a sub $50 earphone. Lol!


 
   
  where did you buy them from plz?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> I don't need any more IEMs at the moment. These CKN70s are still blowing my mind and they're getting better every day. When they are completely burned in I can't even imagine how good it will sound.




That's fair enough mate. 

CKN70 were on my purchase list but unfortunately the Zero Audio DX200 have superseded them. As they're cheaper and more difficult to get hold off. 

Plus I think they are gonna be a good alternative to the CKN70s


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





majnu said:


> where did you buy them from plz?


 
   
amazon.jp combined with tenso.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That's fair enough mate.
> 
> CKN70 were on my purchase list but unfortunately the Zero Audio DX200 have superseded them. As they're cheaper and more difficult to get hold off.
> 
> Plus I think they are gonna be a good alternative to the CKN70s


 
   
  Well, if they are anything like the DX210's, and if as dsnuts says, the DX210's sound similar to the cks1000's, then hell ya!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That's fair enough mate.
> 
> CKN70 were on my purchase list but unfortunately the Zero Audio DX200 have superseded them. As they're cheaper and more difficult to get hold off.
> 
> Plus I think they are gonna be a good alternative to the CKN70s


 
  I dunno. Because of the sparkly highs I feel like you might like them better. i know you love trance and these sound so good for trance. The bass is fast and super punchy, the highs are sparkly so the synthesizers sound orgasmic. The mids are lush and sweet so you can hear everything. I wanna try the ones Dsnuts got, but I just don't see how they can compete with these.


----------



## Fizban

CKS1000? MIND BLOWN X 2. Seriously guys, how many times can my mind take before there's nothing left to blow off? But having so many pairs of earphones lying around not used is quite an eye-sore.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I got my new purchase a couple of hours ago...
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/a0a8895f03d70c11/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is good stuff. Like me some budget ATH on the cheap. Might have to grab me a pair to try out. Will check them out soon.  Thanks for your take on them Jant.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Hi D's.. another interesting discovery! I was really impressed with the CKN70; especially for the price. Although, I still find the Sony XBA 3 a better sounding IEM over the CKN70. How do you think the DX-210 rank against them in terms of bass quality and overall sound refinement?


 

 The refinements of a 3 driver armature tuned right over a single dynamic is gonna have obvious benefits. The XBA-3s are technically and sonically more advanced earphone but enjoyment factor of the DX210 is great simply because it is an easy sound to just listen to without any type of obligations in the sound.
   
  Aspects such as instrument separation, detail and speed will take a back seat to the XBA-3s. Once you get used to having a tweeter and a woofer with your mid armature going to any single dynamic DX210 will have something lacking.  Where the DX210 lack in these aspects. It makes up for it with a smooth coherent sound that while may not be the tight presentation your used to is just as enjoyable..For some maybe more so.
   
  Bass and overall sound is more forward over the XBA-3s. For a single driver the DX210 does an admirable job of getting you into your music and for bassy type music be it EDM or hiphop. These have the it factor.. Stage, definition. and bass.  The strengths of the DX210 is it is a casual sound but has the bass end for being outdoors. While the XBA-3 has great bass sometimes I wish it had a bit more.. Especially when I am out doors.. Here is where the DX210 comes into play.. The DX210 has a different sound vs the XBA-3 all together.. It has more of a musical presentation vs having that projected 3D image of the XBA-3s..Smooth vs a chiseled sound. For $45 smooth is a good thing.
   
  I forgot to mention one very important advantage of the DX210.. As you know the XBA series are not the best when amped. Actually they are down right disappointing. Hearing my DX210 on my newly revised Meridian Explorer actually makes them sound just about the best I have ever heard anything. This is one aspect my XBA-3 just can't hang with. The DX210 scales extremely well to higher end equipment and more power.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The DX210 has a different sound vs the XBA-3 all together.. It has more of a musical presentation vs having that projected 3D image of the XBA-3s..Smooth vs a chiseled sound. For $45 smooth is a good thing.


 
   
  I wonder how the single dynamic driver cks1000 seems to manage to have the best of both worlds??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I wonder how the single dynamic driver cks1000 seems to manage to have the best of both worlds??


 

 Well for one AT is using a top end high resolution driver for the detail and then the tuning has to jive with them air chambers. Love them air chambers. There is also some dual dampening happening so a total of 4 chambers out back. All that tech does the deed..For not having all the tech behind the CKS1000 the DX210 does so many things right. Plus when amped the sound level becomes even more closer to the CKS1000 it is crazy.


----------



## Fizban

Quote: Originally Posted by waynes world "I wonder how the single dynamic driver cks1000 seems to manage to have the best of both worlds??" Maybe HYPE gelled the two worlds together? *cynical snigger*


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That's fair enough mate.
> 
> CKN70 were on my purchase list but unfortunately the Zero Audio DX200 have superseded them. As they're cheaper and more difficult to get hold off.
> 
> Plus I think they are gonna be a good alternative to the CKN70s


 

 You need to save up and just get a pair of WS99s. Forget these small fry iems. You need the big boy.. I would wait a bit to see how them new JVCs are gonna be like. I plan on getting a pair.. Will see if it dethrones my WS99 for trance.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well for one AT is using a top end high resolution driver for the detail and then the tuning has to jive with them air chambers. Love them air chambers. There is also some dual dampening happening so a total of 4 chambers out back. All that tech does the deed..For not having all the tech behind the CKS1000 the DX210 does so many things right. Plus when amped the sound level becomes even more closer to the CKS1000 it is crazy.


 
   
  Yup, those Basso's will be seeing a future with me I think.
   
  Quote: 





fizban said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by waynes world "I wonder how the single dynamic driver cks1000 seems to manage to have the best of both worlds??" Maybe HYPE gelled the two worlds together? *cynical snigger*


 
   
  If that's the case, HYPE is a powerful thing indeed!


----------



## Fizban

nah kidding. Anyway, looking forward to more impressions of audio zero. EXCITE!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You need to save up and just get a pair of WS99s. Forget these small fry iems. You need the big boy.. I would wait a bit to see how them new JVCs are gonna be like. I plan on getting a pair.. Will see if it dethrones my WS99 for trance.


 
  This is my plan. The CKN70s have similar bass to what I like, so I figure the WS99s will be perfect.


----------



## sfwalcer

****C&P From VSonic BE Impressions Thread****
   
*Two Weeks Journey Into The Heart Of Dat Biocellulose Darkness: VSonic GR07 Bass Edition.*
   
*                                                            Prequel:*


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Trollish%20Material%20Click%20With%20Extreme%20Caution.%20%3A%20P



 
  Let me get this out of the way before I get into more formal impressions. These GR07 BEs had not been within my radar as a likely purchase in any way whatsoever. I was aware of the GR07 BE thread along with other VSonic fan threads such as the original GR07 but had never really given it much thought due to its cheap looking design. The fact that they are made AND designed in China by a Chinese company did not help with the appeal at all. I was always eyeing the next hyped brandname product and what's bigger than JVCs 3X dynamic FXZ200s with that Kelton sub woofer am I right??? More on this later.
   
  Long story short, WAYNE purchased these GR07 BEs and PMed me regarding how amazing they were and that I needed to check them out ASAP. I was like meng, I ain't got no time to mess with cheapo Chinese designed stuff, I am a serious audiophile here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My eyes were locked and loaded on those popular ATH CKN70s as well as those formerly popular JVC FXZ200s. I still wanted to know what the hype was all about regarding the FXZ200s and if they were my "end all" IEMs. For me there are certain aspects of the FXZ200s that lived up to their hype while the others had fallen short, and you can read my impressions of them along with the ATH CKN70s here.
   
  WAYNEs constant onslaught regarding that amazing "_organic_ biocellulose bass" of these GR07 BEs eventually took a toll on me. I was like what the hell is all this "ORGANIC" bass hoopla WAYNE be harping on and on about, it was obvious the dood had drank too much of that unfiltered kool-aid from those fan threads. The head pusher of these GR07 BEs, mochills constant spamming regarding how these cheapo lookin' GR07 BEs are better than JVCs FXZ200 didn't help either - rather, they had gotten me even more curious. We are all aware of mochill's track record on IEM comparisons so I am not even gonna' go there. Nonetheless all this culminated hype had a detrimental affect on my curiosity.  I eventually broke down, so like a tool I had to beg atomik to see if he was willing to let me audition his GR07 BEs once eke was done with it. Since atomik felt that ekey boi didn't do that great of a job comparing the original GR07s to his GR07 BEs, he felt it was necessary to send it over to me to do a real write-up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atomik green-lit my audition of these GR07 BEs after a long interrogation process, so his GR07 BEs eventually took a little detour and got into my dirty lil' hands.
   
 Before these GR07 BEs arrived I specifically asked atomik and eke how much burn-in they had put into them. To my dismay atomik's respond was that he only had them for a week and had already sent it out to eke for his comparisons (what a selfless guy right). To add to the horror eke told me that he had only put like 50 hours of burn-in before it got to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was hoping for a well broken in pair with at least 200 hours of burn-in, but sadly that was not the case.   


   
*                               Main Feature*
   
*Built/ Design/ Comfort/ Ergonomics*:

   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20If%20Not%20Interested%20Don't%20Click.%20



 
*Built/ Design/ Comfort/ Ergonomics*:
   
*Note that the set of GR07 BEs that I had auditioned did not come with any stock tips so all my listening was done with the Sony MH1Cs medium tips.*
   
  The VSonic GR07 Bass Edition have a really unique design in that the nozzle is adjustable, so during insertion they can be situated where you want them to be. This 360 degrees swivel joint is a really unique little feature which I have yet to see implemented in any other IEM. The housing is extremely low profile due to the fact that once you get a proper fit, they sit flush in your ears and are hardly noticeable. Nothing really sticks out so they are very discrete, and like many have posted that it's so comfortable you can sleep on your sides while wearing them.
   
  These GR07 BEs are really comfortable to wear once you get the hang of them - that is, becoming familiar with how to handle the over-ears design and the adjustable nozzle. Wearing IEMs over-ears might not be for everyone but this particular IEM is designed to be properly worn over-the-ears and over-the-ears only. The cables hook snugly onto the ears and the housing sits flush when placed correctly, therefore once you get a good fit there is no need to worry about it falling out of the ears. The over-ears design is a bit more troublesome if you have to constantly re-insert your IEMs, but once you get acquainted with usage they can be inserted fairly quickly.
   
  For me the best and easiest way to wear the GR07 BEs is to do them one ear at a time: First, pull that nozzle all the way down. Afterwards, insert the nozzle tip into your ear without moving it. Lastly, hook the cable behind your ear and after the cabled is snugly hooked slowly press the housing downward into your ears so the nozzle will become naturally align with your ear making the housing sit flush and stable. This ensures that the housing fits comfortably on the ears, as well as providing a good seal. When one side is done, repeat the same steps for the other side. Proper fit makes a huge difference in sound quality for all IEMs, so experiment with the best tips and ways to insert the tips in order to get your ideal seal and sound.
   
  These GR07 BEs also have a really nice silky-smooth textured "Y" cable that is extremely well made, along with a sturdy looking right-angled 3.5mm plug. It is one of the best IEM cables I have come across due to it's non-microphonic and tangle-free nature. Most would not have any gripes with this fantastic cable although I must add that the peppermint candy stripped color scheme might not be everyone's cup of tea. This is solely based on aesthetics so it's nothing negative in regards to the cable. Microphonics (cord noise) is little to nil due to the over-ear design, and is further minimized due to the great quality of the cable. I have worn these GR07 BEs out for a short hike during extremely windy conditions and detected little to no microphonics. Isolation is really good as well, meaning that when music is on it will block out almost everything around you, but if the music is off you can hear clearly when others are talking to you. So I would say isolation is average when music is off but is great when music is on.


   
*Sonic Impressions: All listening were done with Sony MH1C medium size tips and "Flat" preset EQ on my ipods.*
   

   
   
*Pre Burn-in/Initial listening:*  My situation was that I had received a set of pretty new GR07 BEs to audition from atomik - one that didn't have many hours of burn-in on them. When I got them I had immediately tossed them on my burn-in station for a couple of hours before I took my first listen. These GR07 BEs were indeed impressive and I posted my very favorable initial impressions of them in this thread. They sounded great with most genres due to that bold, punchy and lush bass along with sparkly mids and well extended highs. Most hip-hop and contemporary urban pop genres that I had tested all sounded great, but when I switched to indie, acoustic/live instrumental genres, I noticed that these GR07 BEs sounded REALLY flat and boring. Similar to an opened can of soda that has lost its fizz after sitting out for too long, it was as if there was no life to the instruments, despite the fact that I could hear the great instrument separation along with good mids and highs. This 180 degrees change in muscial reproduction from one genre to another caught me really off guard. I thought I had found a serious flaw with these IEMs, so immediately I PMed other head-fiers who were more knowledgeable and had also listened to and/or currently owns the GR07s, in order to confirm and cross-reference what I have heard.
   
  The first couple of head-fiers that I had PMed also experienced this strange, "flat" sounding phenomenon.
   
  One stated that -


> "[y]our description of the GR07 BE's remind me of what I thought of the GR07's.  It sounded really good but kind of boring and flat.  I was hoping the BE's would add some spark."


 
   Another head-fier stated something similar -  


> "[c]oming back to the gr07be/ckn70, on initial listen, they are more detailed than the 70 but after several hours, they seems to go 'flat' as you have described"


 


> "gr07be for the well balance of all freq spectrum and natural sounds that is almost boring to a point (I still can't listen to these for long periods without noticing that the sound goes flat after about 3 hrs - due to my ears getting 'tired')."


 
   
  So I was like hmmm.... this is interesting because the GR07 BEs sure seem to be a strange sounding creature. I was somewhat glad, as well as disappointed to hear that others have had similar experiences with these GR07 BEs because I had been really hoping that these IEMs were as amazing as the fans had made them out to be. I had thought these GR07 BEs would have more potential, but sadly it also seems to be plagued by inconsistent traits such as with the JVC FXZ200s.
   
  I had really wanted these GR07 BEs to be as amazing as others had claimed, but this serious flaw made me lose some hope. I commented about this strange "Achilles' heels" phenomenon on this thread regarding these GR07 BEs. In the face of this supposed flaw I was able to still realize what that "organic" biocellulose bass was all about. The bass on these GR07 BEs is indeed very natural sounding, whilst also have retaining a great amount of texture, albeit too restricted sounding. I also felt the same regarding the mids, because there is just this stiffness to it which makes the music sound less engaging. So I had come to the conclusion that these IEMs were ultimately quite good but it had not been as great as the others have claimed due to this "Achilles' heels" that I had stumbled upon. The GR07 BEs sound really similar to the ATH CKN70s in terms of sonic presentation, in that the mids and highs are really sparkly with lot of micro details. Not only is the bass speedy like that of the CKN70s, it is also deep, bold and powerful - much akin to that of the FXZ200s. I stated early on that these GR07 BEs were like a fusion of FXZ200s and the CKN70s and I still stand by this statement. To be honest I was pleasantly surprised and shocked by such a unique blend of sonic capabilities and characteristics of the GR07 BEs as they become almost like the best of both worlds, rolled into one IEM. DAT FUSION!!!
   

   
   
*Mid burn-in:* After almost a full week of 24/7 burn-in with bass heavy tracks on max volume out of my MP3 players and laptop, the initial shortcomings of these GR07 BEs were completely addressed. The "Achilles heel" that I had noticed during my initial listening sessions no longer plague these IEMs. They have truly bloomed into a set of very competent and versatile IEMs that does justice to all musical genres, not only with style but with flare as well. From urban contemporary to indie-folk/pop-acoustic genres the GR07 BEs just renders everything so beautifully due to micro-3D nuances presented everywhere along with a greatly textured and lush low end. I realized this change one night when I had taken them off my laptop burn-in station before I had plugged them into my MP3 player for further overnight burn-in. I sneaked a peek and noticed immediately that the same flat sounding albums that were putting me to sleep earlier that exact afternoon, even when amped, had begun to sound a lot more lively and 3D due to an increase in soundstage.
   
  Burn-in seemed to had opened up and widened the soundstage which was immediately noticeable due to the music suddenly sounding as if it was presented in a much grander scale. Along with the increase in soundstage, acoustic instruments became a lot more upfront and suddenly you could hear every little micro detail from each and every instrument. The overall sound is a lot more coherent and cohesive due to it being rendered in a more lively way.  This sudden change took me by surprise because I had never expected that burning them in would yield such a dramatic change in sound - despite being told numerous times by mochill and others to not judge them before I had put in 300 hours of burn-in.  Also like eke told me before, this set of GR07 BEs already sounded pretty well broken-in. Now it looks like my prior impressions of these GR07 BEs had not been completely accurate due to the limited hours of burn-in, and that what I had heard was only a semblance of their full potential.
   
*Post/Finalized burn-in:* After burning these GR07 BEs in for almost 2 weeks straight, the transparency in the sound was what truly shocked me. Initially they sounded slightly warmish due to the bold and powerful bass emphasis, but it has turned into something almost as transparent and 3D as my CKN70s -  which might be the cleanest sounding set of IEMs I have owned to date. By transparency I mean to say that the overall sonic spectrum is very well balanced and that each region does not interfere nor bleed into one another, thereby giving you a very clean, Hi-Def and 3D type of sound. The opening up of the soundstage and the more lively rendition of live instruments greatly contributed to this sense of transparency as it made the overall sound much more engaging and seductive, no matter the musical genre.
   
  Despite its clean and transparent sound, it is not lean sounding because there is ample weight to every note/tune due to the very well textured and bold bass that can be quite explosive when called for. After 2 weeks of burn-in the bass can still sound a bit restricted, but it has loosened up quite a lot along with the stiffness of the mids. The nuances from the micro details of the sparkly mids, the well extended and sparkly highs, along with the lush, well-textured, and bold bass of these GR07 BEs results in a very fun and engaging sound. The soundscape of these GR07 BEs makes it very easy to lose yourself completely in the music. These GR07 BEs are truly detail monsters!!! So what became of the strange "flat" sounding phenomenon I had noticed before??? Simple deduction tells me that the set of GR07s the first head-fier I contacted most likely did not have much burn-in on them, thereby resulting in their tendency to render various musical genres in a rather inconsistent way. Also from numerous follow-up PMs with the second head-fier that currently owns these GR07 BEs, the "flat" sound was the result of improper fit and seal due to the tips used and lack of knowledge regarding the unique adjustable nozzle of these GR07 BEs. LoL
   
*Tracks and albums that I used to test these GR07 BEs with.*
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20DAT%20TRACKLIST!!!%20



Some of the tracks and albums that I used to test these GR07 BEs with.
   





......... Stateless - "Ariel" Alternative Hip Hop/ Trip Hop. I use this track to test out the entire sonic spectrum. There is a lot of spaciousness and mico details to the beat and when there is ample and great quality bass you can here it on this track. I know this track like the back of my hand and when I hear great sounding gear this track will sound so RIGHT to me.
   
Weepies - "Say I Am You". This was the indie acoustic album I used to test the mids and the soundstage of these GR07 BEs. Great little emo album that is very relatable with great acoustic instruments. This album sounded REALLY flat and boring before the burn-in process, but due to the opening up of the soundstage and the loosening up of the mids, it has become much more fun and engaging to listen. Track 12 "Love Doesn't Last Too Long" and track 13 "Slow Pony Home" are great for testing soundstage for me.
   
  Sodagreen - "What Is Troubling You" is another live instrument album I used to test out the mids and highs as well as instrument separation. This album along with the Weepies one initially sounded very lifeless and dull before burn-in, hence the "Achilles' heel" phenomenon I noticed with these GR07 BEs.  After I had burned these GR07 BEs for 2 weeks this is no longer the case because the vocals and instruments sound very lively now.
   
  Busker Busker - " 첫사랑 " I use this track to test the forwardness of the mids as well as instrument separation. Through out the track you can hear the striking of something like the triangle which that starts at 0:33, 1:04, and 1:37 seconds, respectively.  I am bad with my instruments so forgive me here for any mis-identification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If the mids are recessed you can't really hear that striking sound that clearly. You can hear it pretty well on these GR07 BEs, so the mids gets a check here.
   




   
   
  P'Skool's - "Daily Apartment"
  I use these 2 tracks to test for bass quality and quantity. When there is great bass quality and quantity it will show up at the first couple of seconds in the beginning of these tracks. The bass sounds great with these GR07 BEs but this is where I had noticed that it is too restricted sounding, along with the stiff mids during my initial listens.
   
  "Day and Night"




   
  19th Step




   
   
   
  The Quiett- "Game Theory"- I use this track to test for the sub bass on these GR07 BEs. You can easily hear how low it goes at the very beginning of this track. Sub bass is really great in quality and good in quantity with these GR07 BEs.




   
   
   
  Last but not least is atomiks 13+ min track which I tested out with the GR07 BEs, FXZ200s and the CKN70s.
   
  Fela Kuti- Lady




   
   
  All of the above IEMs sound great with this track because it is such an amazing song. The FXZ200 sounded the most natural in regards with the instrumental rendition as well as with vocals. There is less micro details and sparkle to the mids, as well as the highs sounding less extended due to the more realistic presentation. The bass is bold and clean but there is not much texture to it. The horns on this track comes though clean and foward in the FXZ200s.
   
  The GR07 BEs on the other hand have a lot more sparkle in the mids and highs. Vocals are well extended with a really nice touch of sparkle along with fantastic instrument separation. The are tons of mico details along with great texture in the lows so the overall sound is much more engaging and lively than that of the FXZ200s. The sound is more quick of pace as well.
   
  The ATH CKN70 renders this track with the most speed but is the least natural sounding of the three. Although the instrument separation and 3D soundstage is amazing, they have less texture than the GR07 BEs. There are tons of micro details as well along with sparkly mids and highs, but the treble on these CKN70s have the less control when compared to the FXZ200s and GR07 BEs. The treble is close to being sibliant but not quite there yet due to the numerous SSSSSs and CCCCs, etc from the vocals, therefore the CKN70s have the most extended trebel out of these three IEMs.


  ​ *Sequel*​


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Vsonic%20GR07%20BE%20vs.%20Sony%20XBA3.%20FIGHT!!!



*Sony XBA3s:*
   

   
  So how do these Chinese-designed-&-made GR07 BEs fare against those heavyweight brandname Japanese hitters??? Dannybai sent me a set of Sony XBA3s to test out the waters after I told him that I was interested in buying those currently very popular Sony XBA40s. Since I have never heard nor have had any experience with balanced armature IEMs, I am glad that I was able to listen to the XBA3s first before I took the plunge into those XBA40s, so big thanks to Danny for letting me hear those XBA3s.
   
  The Sony Hybrid tips that came with these XBA3s had given me driver flex in my left ear (too tight of a seal which makes it sound as if water is stuck in your ears and creates this squishy sound when the IEM is inserted).  Danny told me that the Auvio tips sounded best with these XBA3 so I used the medium red ones which happens to give me the best fit, and lo and behold these XBA3 are amazingly airy sounding. They have really great instrument separation and lots of micro details along with great sparkly mids and pretty good extended highs. These Auvio tips are of the wide bore type (big tip opening) so the highs sounded less congested and more open as compared to the narrow bore stock Sony hybrid tips. I like to describe this airy sound as something akin to eating cotton candy in a nice warm sunny summer afternoon. As the result of this airier and open sound, the bass impact suffered a bit and now felt lacking. Therefore, I changed the "Flat" preset EQ on my iPod to "Jazz" which not only upped the airiness of these XBA3s to another notch, there was also better bass impact as well. 
   
  This change in EQ along with the Auvio tips created a sense of airiness in these XBA3s which almost made it feel like listening to an open set of IEMs. The airiness along with the spaciousness of the soundstage was what impressed me the most. This makes listening to acoustic and live instrument music truly a pleasure.  Unlike the bolder and punchier bass of dynamic IEMs, the bass on these XBA3's might be too soft hitting for some due to it being a balanced armature IEM. Some have stated that the treble of these XBA3s are somewhat harsh and sibilant with a metallic tinge, but I haven't experienced any of these issues.  In fact I find that the treble of these XBA3s even more forgiving than the super smooth highs of the MH1Cs because it somehow manages to be very well extended yet is not harsh, bright, or sibilant whatsoever even on "Jazz" preset EQ.
   
   So how do these GR07 BEs compare to the XBA3s??? First off, they are very different sounding IEMs. The GR07 BE is a lot more natural though not neutral in its sonic presentation. The XBA3s on the other hand sounds more "artificial" in that there seems to be an airy coloration which renders the music in a extremely refined way. The XBA3s are more neutral across its sonic spectrum because the lows, mids as well as the highs are very well balanced when compared to the GR07 BEs which has more of a bass emphasis. Even though the bass emphasis of these GR07 BEs can almost satisfy borderline bassheads, the overall sound signature is so proportional that the low end does not intrude whatsoever against the rest of the spectrum, and is only present when called for. Therefore, the airy nature of the XBA3s makes it more suitable for long listening sessions due to its lighter non-fatiguing rendition of the music. While the GR07 BEs have a much more powerful and bolder sound that can be somewhat fatiguing if listened to all day long. Three or four hour listening sessions should be no problem and these GR07 BEs will keep your well entertained due to the micro details nuances along with that lush textured bass.
   
  Both of these iems are refined in their our ways, the XBA3s being more technically advanced than the GR07 BEs due to its very airy and unoffensively balanced sound signature. These GR07 BEs are more for bass lovers but it does everything just as well even though it is not as refined nor is technically accomplished as the XBA3s. I would venture to say that these GR07 BEs are a lot more fun and caters to a more mainstream demographic. The XBA3s would be fitting for those that want something more analytical but still want something that is not completely "flat" in presentation. A serious sounding IEM that doesn't really take itself that seriously - this would be as apt as I could put it for these IEMs.


   


  ​ *Fin*​  ​ *Final Thoughts.*​  ​ *Vsonic GR07 BEs vs. JVC FXZ200 vs. ATH CKN70 vs. Sony XBA 3*​    
                                            +                     
   
   
  So how do these GR07 BEs fare against the rest of those Japanese big bois??? I think my initial impressions of these GR07 BEs is pretty on point in that they are literally like a fusion of the FXZ200 and the CKN70 in sound signature and capabilities. These GR07 BEs are fairly natural sounding just like the FXZ200s but they also have sparkly mids/high, good extension, and micro detailing out the wazoo, much like the CKN70s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are also akin to the FXZ200s in that the power and slam of the bass is almost near FXZ200 levels, which is pretty bold and big for any dynamic IEM. The FXZ200s are still tops for sub bass and overall power in bass quantity, but where these GR07 BEs lack in quantity it makes up for in quality. My main gripe with the bass of the FXZ200 was its lack of lushness and texture but the biocellulose material used on these GR07 BEs creates that familiar big and bold dynamic bass and at the same time keeps that element of lushness and texture.
   
  Not only does the bass have a lot of power and slam, it's speedy like that of Carbon Nanotube IEMs such as the CKN70s. These GR07 BEs are able to remain almost as transparent as CKN70s despite having a pretty big and bold low end. Therefore, these GR07 BEs are truly the best of both worlds in one complete package. Its sound signature and capabilities was what I had wanted out of my FXZ200s but didn't happen to get, and as the result this led to my subsequent purchase of those CKN70s. The Sony XBA3s is the odd ball in this entire lineup because it sounds nothing like any of these other IEMs expect for its technical merits; amazing instrument separation, sparkly mids and highs and a speedy, yet tight and lush low end. They are the most "flat" when compared to the rest but it has this airy quality to them which makes it really seductive, engaging and interesting to listen to.
   
  The sound signature/ sonic spectrum goes like this: From the left to the right, left being the most natural but not neutral sounding and the right being the most "artificial"/neutral and balanced sounding.
   
*          Most natural* : JVC FXZ200 - Vsonic GR07 BE - ATH CKN70 - Sony XBA3 *Most neutral*
  (Realistic in music rendition)                                                            (More "artificial" and balanced sounding)
   
  For me these VSonic GR07 BEs came out of the left field and totally blew my mind, not only because of how awesome they sound but also due to how amazingly capable and competent they are.  VSonic somehow was able to capture the magic of both the new and old tech and fused it into this biocellulose gem of an IEM. These GR07 BEs are truly the best of both worlds and is the dark horse in my IEM race for the top spot because I might have found Da' ONE.  DAT PERFECTION OF FUSION BABY!!!



Spoiler: Warning%3A%20DAT%20FUSION!!!




   


   
  P.S. HUGE THANKS to Twinky Winky A.K.A  Crackers A.K.A Twinkie A.K.A TwinQY for the edits!!! : P <333s


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Super%20Twinkie%20FTW!!!


----------



## waynes world

^ Sweet! Great job (again) Sf! And lovely editing TwinQY - although I see that you didn't shorten it very much lol!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ****C&P From VSonic BE Impressions Thread****
> 
> *Two Weeks Journey Into The Heart Of Dat Biocellulose Darkness: VSonic GR07 Bass Edition.*
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Very nice job, sfwalcer! Your-fu is masterful (nods). Really good detailed impressions!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ haha yeah thanks, Super Twinkie did a lot of the editing to make it more "grammatically"  correct so it flows more smooth now. I wouldn't have mind if he did cut it down some though but to my dismay he didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i did cut some parts there were kinda repetitive in which was pointed out. Happy reading ya'll cuz that sh!T is long as hell. hoho


----------



## MrEleventy

What? when's the tl;dr section?!


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm going to eventually buy some newer iems... after my wallet recovers from tube rolling.


----------



## FatDragon

Quote: 





nok18 said:


> FatDragon, those look like an interesting find, dual dynamic with detachable cable. I'm intrigued. How would you describe their sound? You say its better than what you were using before, what were they?
> 
> available on ebay for $99
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


 
  You don't want to know what I was using before. A pair of cheap Sony earbuds with really weird ergonomics that I bought for about $10 at Best Buy in maybe 2007 when my old buds broke a cable. I haven't used them exclusively for the intervening time, but when cables break on other earbuds (usually not a long time) I go back to them because they've held up. My last purchase was the Thermaltake Isurus (recommended in this thread I think) about a year ago, which lasted about three months before I left them out one day and my cats killed the cable to one side. Those are running about the same price as the V2's on Taobao these days so I thought I'd be adventurous, and better/replaceable cables are a big bonus.
   
  For sound, understand that I'm listening to medium-grade tracks on a cheap MP3 player, and I'm not an audiophile. If these were a wine, I might say I taste caramel and horseradish when a true oenophile would taste truffles and raspberry. Grain of salt recommended: the bass doesn't bump, but it takes center stage. Some tracks sounded very smooth on that end while others in the same range felt a bit shaky, which is probably an issue of the recording or perhaps the source sound itself. On some tracks, I hear significantly more on the low end than I knew was there. By way of the bass being more present, the mids and highs fade into the background a bit. They sound at least as good as they did on the other buds, probably better, but they no longer have center stage.
   
  Isolation is quite good with these buds as well, at least with foam tips; I did dishes while listening last night and the little banging of pots and pans that I heard sounded like it was coming from inside the buds, like the only sound that reached my ears was the vibration that went through the heads. I would probably not wear them for ascent or descent in a flight for pressurization reasons, but they'll be well-appreciated in-flight. Then again, all of that might be primarily thanks to the foam tips rather than a function of the earbuds themselves.


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> ^ Sweet! Great job (again) Sf! And lovely editing TwinQY - although I see that you didn't shorten it very much lol!


 
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha yeah thanks, Super Twinkie did a lot of the editing to make it more "grammatically"  correct so it flows more smooth now. I wouldn't have mind if he did cut it down some though but to my dismay he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You wanted it shorter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could have sworn you said longer! Heck, what am I supposed to do with this 10,000 word piece of prose I saved as an "alternate" revision then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lol, reading over it and realizing I probably should had gone over it a second or third time..../judging.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Lol, reading over it and realizing *I probably should had gone over it a second or third time*..../judging.


 
   
  You only have a finite amount of time on this planet


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> You wanted it shorter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You only have a finite amount of time on this planet


 

 ^ DO IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
............ you revise it i'll correct it. Make it as concise/ short/ sweet as you can. You can't hurt this troll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh yeah don't forget about that 1st write up as well. hoho You were wayyy too gentle on that one.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You only have a finite amount of time on this planet


 
  And yet I spend it on a niche forum making edits for a dusty clown living under some bridge in a Mexican ghetto.
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ DO IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I shall rip them apart into shreds. Gladly.


----------



## quartertone

Good read, though I don't consider neutral and natural polar opposites. Phones with strong colouration sound unnatural precisely _because _they're so non-neutral.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Good read, though I don't consider neutral and natural polar opposites. Phones with strong colouration sound unnatural precisely _because _they're so non-neutral.


 

 ^ good point but in this case we are talking about a sub woofer/ bass edition iem that just happens to sound more natural, but is the least "neutral"/ balanced in this lineup. Those two attributes are not polar opposites per se and the scale above is not valid for other iems besides the ones that i have heard in this write-up. Your point of "strong colouration sound unnatural precisely _because _they're so non-neutral" seems to be completely flipped in this case due to all the new/ different tech used.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I got my new purchase a couple of hours ago...
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/a0a8895f03d70c11/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


 






. nice jant! and congrats for getting an ´official´ part on this thread. many things from AT lately. the new CKSx and budget CK323 look promising too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





zelda said:


> . nice jant! and congrats for getting an ´official´ part on this thread. many things from AT lately. the new CKSx and budget CK323 look promising too.


 

 ^ yeppp wanted to say the same thing. Really nice write-up jants and damn it i want that spiffy cable wrapper case, ATH done goofed and didn't include anything nice with these CKN70s sigh........


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I dunno. Because of the sparkly highs I feel like you might like them better. i know you love trance and these sound so good for trance. The bass is fast and super punchy, the highs are sparkly so the synthesizers sound orgasmic. The mids are lush and sweet so you can hear everything. I wanna try the ones Dsnuts got, but I just don't see how they can compete with these.


 
   
  Yeah, but thats exactly why I wanna go for the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. I think it will most likely have a very similar sound signature to the CKN70.
   
  More so than the Carbo Basso.
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You need to save up and just get a pair of WS99s. Forget these small fry iems. You need the big boy.. I would wait a bit to see how them new JVCs are gonna be like. I plan on getting a pair.. Will see if it dethrones my WS99 for trance.


 
   
  Hahah, I'm already happy with my S500s for that purpose lol
   
  I'm looking for an upgrade to my Yamaha EPH100, with a fuller sound and wider soundstage.
   
  I think either the CKN70 or Zero Audio Carbo Tenore should do the trick.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Well for one AT is using a top end high resolution driver for the detail and then the tuning has to jive with them air chambers. Love them air chambers. There is also some dual dampening happening so a total of 4 chambers out back. All that tech does the deed..For not having all the tech behind the CKS1000 the DX210 does so many things right. Plus when amped the sound level becomes even more closer to the CKS1000 it is crazy.




Thanks for the comparison Ds... I believe the CKS1000 is the ultimate upgrade for me; but not having enough funds to get one makes me consider the DX210. To get really close to that ATH sound for $50 is a very good compromise; so I got in and ordered!


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> And yet I spend it on a niche forum making edits for a dusty clown living under some bridge in a Mexican ghetto.


----------



## Dsnuts

See you guys don't know it but you guys are in the best thread of all of headfi. You guys notice you are the first to know about the latest and greatest? Cus you know why? Cus that is how it is on the discovery thread. We get steady stream of new and not so new info here and it is all because of guys like Jant, ericp, ghost, sf, Wayne and Danny not to mention countless others that don't mind discovering something new and giving the rest of us the insight on what is up with all these earphones and headphones. This thread might be a niche thread but I like this discovery thread and I hope of all the threads here at headfi you guys feel at home here..Cuz that is what this thread should be all about.
   
  This is the only thread where you are encouraged to share your experiences. As many of you guys have. And I do give thanks to all that contribute and make this thread possible. This is the only thread we can talk about anything regarding all things new in the audio world and then some....This thread is all about you guys and what your experiences are and that makes it more than just a thread. Call it the hang out lounge your place to ask questions your familiar friend that will be there to give you guidance..
   
  With that being said a bit of wisdom for everyone. Enjoy what you have. Guys that feel they need to keep on upgrading to get that end game sound seem to be chasing a dream. It isn't about spending 2K for a headphone and 5K on am amp to get there.. Sometimes you gotta stop and admire what you have and be happy with what your hearing. The truth is there will always be better around the corner but for right now .Best way to enjoy this hobby is to simply.. Enjoy your phones and enjoy your music..After all isn't that the true reason why we joined headfi?  Happy listening to all..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Thanks for the comparison Ds... I believe the CKS1000 is the ultimate upgrade for me; but not having enough funds to get one makes me consider the DX210. To get really close to that ATH sound for $50 is a very good compromise; so I got in and ordered!


 

 Ya that is why We brought attention to them DX210s. That price is ridiculous for the performance. I am listening to them with my Meridian Explorer.. My goodness it has a sound that is pure joy to hear regardless of price. I think these will compliment your XBA-3s very well.. Look forward to hear how you like em..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya that is why We brought attention to them DX210s. That price is ridiculous for the performance. I am listening to them with my Meridian Explorer.. My goodness it has a sound that is pure joy to hear regardless of price. I think these will compliment your XBA-3s very well.. Look forward to hear how you like em..


 
   
  Let's hope I'm gonna have the same impressions with the DX200s when I finally get them.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





zelda said:


> . nice jant! and congrats for getting an ´official´ part on this thread. many things from AT lately. the new CKSx and budget CK323 look promising too.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeppp wanted to say the same thing. Really nice write-up jants and damn it i want that spiffy cable wrapper case, ATH done goofed and didn't include anything nice with these CKN70s sigh........


 

  Thanks guys! I did try the case out today on the commute. Tried winding them up plug first and it worked well enough. I'll have to try housings first next. Got to check out the isolation today and it is above average like they state on the product page.
   
  The tips are nice. Quite thick stems. Put the larger size on my CKN70 and they fit tight and sound much better than the stock tips the CKN70 come with.
   
  Only a couple of hours of burn in but they have layered out a bit in the mid bass and guitars sound nice and crunchy, the vocals have cleared a bit, and more detail is apparent to me.
   
  Used them with my Iriver E300 today as well. A ton of EQ settings and choosing the preset All Round 3 makes the CLR100 sound quite satisfying. Then I plugged them back into the Sony and was A/B-ing with the CKN70 with the CLR tips on them. Really starting to think I don't need both phones Just un-amped though and I need more time to compare. The CKN do scale well with an amp and the CLR didn't benefit that much the first time I tried but that was right out of the blister pack. Both phones come up short in the cable dept. since the CLR is prone to tangling but is Y-cord and light/supple and the CKN is J-cord and springy/has a mind of it's own.


   
   
  Also saw that NBS has the COR150 now...http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/Product/219989-AudioTechnica-ATHCOR150-Core-Bass-InEar-HeadphonesStereoBlackMiniphoneWired16-Ohm20-Hz-25-kHzEarbudBinauralInear394-ft-Cable
   
  Slightly higher at $14.95 shipped because they also come with ear guides.
   
   
   
  One shot for the Master Troll...

  CKN70 fits in there pretty well though it won't collapse as much. Just too small for something with big housings like FXZ's or CKS's to fit in and close up. Cool if they made a larger one maybe 3.25" instead of 2.25".


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I sooo wish the CLR150 could be shipped to UK, sadly no. 
   
http://www.galaxorstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30537


----------



## jant71

Yep, U.S. models kinda suck for international buyers. I have bought phones from JUNO, MymemoryUK etc. for affordable shipping prices. U.S. sellers rarely ship international and when they do the shipping price is ridiculous
   
  As small as the package would be, you'd think it would be $10-$12 to ship to the UK. Beachaudio on ebay says about $20 US shipping(First Class INT.) to UK with the shipping estimator. Maybe if you email them they will do better? Can't hurt to try I guess.


----------



## sfwalcer

@ Ds




   
  @ jants
   
  Thanks for all the pics meng, you know what i thought of when i saw that spiffy ATH case??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... nuff said.
   
  hmmm those ATH 150s seems interesting, just the ear hooks is worth half the price. But do i need ear hooks??? haha


----------



## Dsnuts

CLR100 and COR150 ordered. AT cheapos. Oh boy!.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CLR100 and COR150 ordered. AT cheapos. Oh boy!.


 

 ^ haha, nice. Can't wait for impressions. HYPED!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I gotta slow down on the new phone purchases. I am right in the middle of getting ready for some exams but hey I got to do what I got to do. I have to try those as I want to know how they stack up against the philips and the MPs and the like. If Jants review is any indication both should be stellar for the little asking price.  I had some paypal credit so why not. The rest of my monies will go toward the SZ2000 or the SZ1000.. Will wait for some reports on those..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I gotta slow down on the new phone purchases. I am right in the middle of getting ready for some exams but hey I got to do what I got to do. I have to try those as I want to know how they stack up against the philips and the MPs and the like. If Jants review is any indication both should be stellar for the little asking price.  I had some paypal credit so why not. The rest of my monies will go toward the SZ2000 or the SZ1000.. Will wait for some reports on those..


 

 ^ yeppp completely agreed, if those SZ2/1Ks are any good that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Don't think everyone is going to be instantly sold on those esp. since we know JVC don't burn-in their damn gears at all, but it would behoove them to do so since these are already considered pretty high end gears and 1st impressions are everything. But we will see soon enough. 
   
  I am still very much enjoying these FXZ200s cuz they have opened up so much as the result of my intense burn-in these last couple of weeks, might have to revise my initial write-up of them due to these recent changes. Lets just say I no longer feel the urge to get those gr07 BEs because of what I am hearing from these now. haha Damn those Carbon Nanotubes and that pesky ghost!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Because of you Sf I started burning both my FXZ100 and FXZ200 again. Both of them have easily over 1K hours. Man both sound excellent but so many guys gave up on them before they get proper.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Because of you Sf I started burning both my FXZ100 and FXZ200 again. Both of them have easily over 1K hours. Man both sound excellent but so many guys gave up on them before they get proper.


 

 ^ Nope all credit goes to that pesky ghost, if not for him updating me on these FXZ200s, i would have already traded jants for his XBA40s.  haha But i am so glad i didn't, cuz for bass lovers like us, these are amazing iems that's for sure. That big, natural and spacious sound of these FXZ200s is like no other iem i have heard, esp. when that sub bass kicks in, oh lordly lord!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But yeah these damn buggers require at least 500hrs of burn-in to start sounding right or else that crazy big bass/ sub bass just over powers the rest of the sonic spectrum and leaves your ears literally ringing the next day. haha


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See you guys don't know it but you guys are in the best thread of all of headfi. You guys notice you are the first to know about the latest and greatest? Cus you know why? Cus that is how it is on the discovery thread. We get steady stream of new and not so* new info here and it is all because of guys like Jant, ericp, ghost, sf, Wayne and Danny not to mention countless others that don't mind discovering something new and giving the rest of us the insight on what is up with all these earphones and headphones. *This thread might be a niche thread but I like this discovery thread and I hope of all the threads here at headfi you guys feel at home here..Cuz that is what this thread should be all about.
> 
> This is the only thread where you are encouraged to share your experiences. As many of you guys have. And I do give thanks to all that contribute and make this thread possible. This is the only thread we can talk about anything regarding all things new in the audio world and then some....This thread is all about you guys and what your experiences are and that makes it more than just a thread. Call it the hang out lounge your place to ask questions your familiar friend that will be there to give you guidance..
> 
> With that being said a bit of wisdom for everyone. Enjoy what you have. Guys that feel they need to keep on upgrading to get that end game sound seem to be chasing a dream. It isn't about spending 2K for a headphone and 5K on am amp to get there.. Sometimes you gotta stop and admire what you have and be happy with what your hearing. The truth is there will always be better around the corner but for right now .Best way to enjoy this hobby is to simply.. Enjoy your phones and enjoy your music..After all isn't that the true reason why we joined headfi?  Happy listening to all..


 
   
   
  Thanks for the compliment, Dsnuts, and for starting this thread. Unfortunately or fortunately (depending on how you look at it), head-fi has become divided into a website of elitists (it doesn't sound good unless you've spent a good portion of your daughter's college tuition on it), and us working-class products lovers (we don't care how expensive or cheap it is, we just want the equipment to sound good to great, but hey, great sound with less stress on our wallets is even better!). When I first start seeing your posts I thought you was one of those trolls just trying to get poor saps to spend hard earned money on any and everything. Actually, I didn't even think an earphone could sound good (forget about great) if it originally costed under $100. That might have actually been true when I first started this hobby. But I quickly found out I was wrong. I'm trying to progress to knowing how good or bad an IEM sounds simply by looking at a graph so that I don't have to buy it or try it out, but I ain't there yet. lol ... And I probably won't get there in this lifetime.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope all credit goes to that pesky ghost, if not for him updating me on these FXZ200s, i would have already traded jants for his XBA40s.  haha But i am so glad i didn't, cuz for bass lovers like us, these are amazing iems that's for sure. That big, natural and spacious sound of these FXZ200s is like no other iem i have heard, esp. when that sub bass kicks in, oh lordly lord!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I really don't regret selling my FXZ200, although I might buy it again someday. But I'm so glad I never sold my FXZ100. It truly has gotten better and better with time and burn in. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Hi guys! I havent searched this thread since around the fx 40, but now my 40s are going bad :/ any new finds that are better around the same $20-25 range?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope all credit goes to that pesky ghost, if not for him updating me on these FXZ200s, i would have already traded jants for his XBA40s.  haha But i am so glad i didn't, cuz for bass lovers like us, these are amazing iems that's for sure. That big, natural and spacious sound of these FXZ200s is like no other iem i have heard, esp. when that sub bass kicks in, oh lordly lord!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How are the FXZ200s compared to the CKN70s? My friend is about to buy the FXZ200s and he's worried they won't be as good as the CKN70s, I think he's crazy xD


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> Hi guys! I havent searched this thread since around the fx 40, but now my 40s are going bad :/ any new finds that are better around the same $20-25 range?


 

 http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/a0a8895f03d70c11/index.html
  and currently waiting approval are......
  http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/b288e49e43e1ada4/index.html


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> See you guys don't know it but you guys are in the best thread of all of headfi. You guys notice you are the first to know about the latest and greatest? Cus you know why? Cus that is how it is on the discovery thread. We get steady stream of new and not so new info here and it is all because of guys like Jant, ericp, ghost, sf, Wayne and Danny not to mention countless others that don't mind discovering something new and giving the rest of us the insight on what is up with all these earphones and headphones. This thread might be a niche thread but I like this discovery thread and I hope of all the threads here at headfi you guys feel at home here..Cuz that is what this thread should be all about.
> 
> This is the only thread where you are encouraged to share your experiences. As many of you guys have. And I do give thanks to all that contribute and make this thread possible. This is the only thread we can talk about anything regarding all things new in the audio world and then some....This thread is all about you guys and what your experiences are and that makes it more than just a thread. Call it the hang out lounge your place to ask questions your familiar friend that will be there to give you guidance..
> 
> *With that being said a bit of wisdom for everyone. Enjoy what you have. Guys that feel they need to keep on upgrading to get that end game sound seem to be chasing a dream. It isn't about spending 2K for a headphone and 5K on am amp to get there.. Sometimes you gotta stop and admire what you have and be happy with what your hearing. The truth is there will always be better around the corner but for right now .Best way to enjoy this hobby is to simply.. Enjoy your phones and enjoy your music..After all isn't that the true reason why we joined headfi?*  Happy listening to all..


 
   
  Truth be told, you have struck such a deep chord with me on that last paragraph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ..and I thanks you for saving me much $$$   ...as well as stress.
   
  Most times, this discovery thread is the only place I head to/read here at Head'Fi.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> How are the FXZ200s compared to the CKN70s? My friend is about to buy the FXZ200s and he's worried they won't be as good as the CKN70s, I think he's crazy xD


 

 LoL if you must, read the write-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe just read the conclusion of it???
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jant71s-take-on-the-new-ath-clr100-pg-618-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/8400#post_9294409
   
  Both are really different sounding, the CKN70s has a really lush speedy/punchy bass with greats sparkly mids and highs, but the treble is kinda peaky with some slight sibilance. The CKN70s is a lot more bright and has a less natural sonic presentation when compared to the FXZ200s.  If your friend likes his music with a lot of weight to the notes that is more natural sounding then the FXZ200s is the way to go.  The speed of the FXZ200 is not the fastest but it is ample, and the mids have some nice sparkle to them along with a very well controlled treble. The treble becomes a lot more well extended after a long and intense burn-in that is for sure, cuz at the beginning the mids and highs can be masked by that powerful sub bass produced by those woofers.
   
  These FXZ200s are slow burners and they might not sound that impressive initially, but you gotta let them cook for at least 500hrs to balance out their sound. Once they are done cooking they can handle any genre with ease and what you get is a really big/ bold/ spacious and natural sounding set of iems that can even hang with full size headphones.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I just put the S500 on my ears for the first time in about three months. Wow! I forgot how much solid deep natural sound bass these little phones can kick out! These things still sound wonderful, that I can't even imagine (well, yes I can) how the SZ2000/1000 are going to kick a--!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I just put the S500 on my ears for the first time in about three months. Wow! I forgot how much solid deep natural sound bass these little phones can kick out! These things still sound wonderful, that I can't even imagine (well, yes I can) how the SZ2000/1000 are going to kick a--!


 

 haha i sure hope it lives up to the hype cuz i have had a love and hate relationship with these FXZ200s for the longest time, most hate due to the initial disappointment, but now they have redeemed themselves. I have a similar feeling about these new SZ2/1Ks. They might be slow burners as well due to all new CNT/ sub woofer tech utilized. On that note i am not tempted by them at all, nope, nada, not one bit.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I just put the S500 on my ears for the first time in about three months. *Wow! I forgot how much solid deep natural sound bass these little phones can kick out! *These things still sound wonderful, that I can't even imagine (well, yes I can) how the SZ2000/1000 are going to kick a--!


 
  I hear that! +1, but I definitely lack experience to concur with the natural sound of a bass since I have a horrible memory in hearing how it sounds...  But! It has enough quantity and the quality is decent, but I do want to try the esw9 leather pads on it, maybe it might change the sound to a pleasurable frequency. Big thanks to Dannybai for stating the comfort and the compatibility of those ESW9A pads! 
   
  I also see that there are some IEMS I missed, in particular the ath clr series, thanks for those impressive impressions Jant71! I will get it in time and strengthen your impressions as well as dsnut's. I know for sure though..I will buy one or two more IEMs after I finish enjoying the ortofon eq-5!  It is $148 in amazon.co.jp and $166 in addition to tenso shipping!
   
   
   


> Posted by sfwalcer
> haha i sure hope it lives up to the hype cuz i have had a love and hate relationship with these FXZ200s for the longest time, most hate due to the initial disappointment, but now they have redeemed themselves. I have a similar feeling about these new SZ2/1Ks. They might be slow burners as well due to all new CNT/ sub woofer tech utilized. On that note i am not tempted by them at all, nope, nada, not one bit.


 
  That is a similar feeling I had with the fxz100s. At first I thought the bass was kick-a--, but then I realized how clean and soothing the ckn70's bass was, alright not soothing but powerful. Not as powerful as the fxz100s, but close enough and WOULD HAVE BEEN KILLER IEMS....if it was not for the fact of the indecent treble spike and some silibance on the mids that i hear from it. At first I thought the mids were tinny or unrealistic, but burn-in definitely improved them. I am experiencing a similar distaste of the mids with the ortofon eq-5s, but that is because it lacks sharpness and crispness. However, it does have smooooooth mids, decent highs which sound similar to the full-size A900x of audio-technica, and the nice slightly loose, but overall tight mid-bass of the ortofons and the nice imaging/seperataion/stage it has. I wish I could contribute to this thread as the rest of you guys, but I will wait until the middle of this month in order to purchase some IEMS which can be then A/B'd with the Ba iems and cnt I have.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> .........
> I am still very much enjoying these FXZ200s cuz they have opened up so much as the result of my intense burn-in these last couple of weeks, might have to revise my initial write-up of them due to these recent changes. Lets just say I no longer feel the urge to get those gr07 BEs because of what I am hearing from these now. haha Damn those Carbon Nanotubes and that pesky ghost!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Because of you Sf I started burning both my FXZ100 and FXZ200 again. Both of them have easily over 1K hours. Man both sound excellent but so many guys gave up on them before they get proper.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope all credit goes to that pesky ghost, if not for him updating me on these FXZ200s, i would have already traded jants for his XBA40s.  haha But i am so glad i didn't, cuz for bass lovers like us, these are amazing iems that's for sure. That big, natural and spacious sound of these FXZ200s is like no other iem i have heard, esp. when that sub bass kicks in, oh lordly lord!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, yeah,    ...there you go trolling on me again ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...and all I did was to report an 'accidental' finding with them fxz200.
  Was burning in them ckn70 and thought why not throw the fxz200 in as well.
  But instead of running my usual DnB playlist, I accidentally selected my EDM playlist and left them cooking for 2 weeks, was pleasantly surprised when I listened to them later.
   
  I figured what happened was that, as there are 3 separate drivers in them fxz200, burning them with just DnB tracks will only settle the bass drivers, the mids and highs cnt drivers hardly gets any juice thru them.
  Burning with EDM, which has fair amount of mids and high notes will really exercises those cnt drivers and get them to really loosen up. After 2 weeks, there was slight improvement to the trebles but major improvement to the mids which are now more forward, and as the bass has tamed even more, they sound more cohesive compared to previously.
  Make no mistakes though !   ...the fxz200 are still a predominantly bassy iem dispite the more forward mids.
   
  Good write up on the gr07be !   Sfw ...agree totally with your views, after hearing them 'correctly'.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  iems for me now, it's a 3 cornered fight between fxz200, ckn70 and gr07be. Can't say which I like better as they are so difference in their sound signature and totally can't go wrong with any one of them. These 3 are keeping the temptations of the cks1000 and Carbo Basso in check for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> *That is a similar feeling I had with the fxz100s. At first I thought the bass was kick-a--, but then I realized how clean and soothing the ckn70's bass was, alright not soothing but powerful. Not as powerful as the fxz100s, but close enough and WOULD HAVE BEEN KILLER IEMS*....if it was not for the fact of the indecent treble spike and some silibance on the mids that i hear from it. At first I thought the mids were tinny or unrealistic, but burn-in definitely improved them. I am experiencing a similar distaste of the mids with the ortofon eq-5s, but that is because it lacks sharpness and crispness. However, it does have smooooooth mids, decent highs which sound similar to the full-size A900x of audio-technica, and the nice slightly loose, but overall tight mid-bass of the ortofons and the nice imaging/seperataion/stage it has. I wish I could contribute to this thread as the rest of you guys, but I will wait until the middle of this month in order to purchase some IEMS which can be then A/B'd with the Ba iems and cnt I have.


 
  ^Welp for me the bass of the FXZ200s initially lacked lushness, texture and speed, which makes them kinda just one note. The overly powerful sub woofer didn't help, in that it kills the mids and highs so they have to be listened at really high volumes in order to get that balance. Once you up the volume, those woofers also gets louder, which had my ears ringing the next day and scared the sh!T outta' me cuz i thought i was losing my hearing. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank god i was hearing normally by the end of the day. Like ghost said once these get properly broken in the sound is much more cohesive and coherent because despite these are bassy iems, the highs and mids comes through wonderfully. Right now, the bass quicker and there is a lot more texture and lushness to it, which i wasn't able to hear before. So combined with the sparkly mids and now pretty well extended highs these FXZ200s are pretty well balanced despite the bass emphasis.
   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yeah, yeah,    ...there you go trolling on me again !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ^ ain't trollin' just telling it like it is meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  TBH, if i had to pick just one from those 3, i would pick the gr07 BEs over the rest. They are just too easy and fun to listen to and you can't find any faults with them at all, well maybe that cheap lookin' cable. haha They have detail, texture, lushness and sparkle in spades and just renders everything so wonderfully that it is hard to not like them. I wouldn't mind if there was even more bass emphasis on them though, damn it i want a gr07 Extreme Bass Edition. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My least favorite outta the 3 is the CKN70s, but since i have these 70s and the FXZ200s i don't really feel the need to get those gr07 BEs since these two are the extremes of them, so...... i am just looking forward to those Zero Audios bassos since i can't have those CKS1Ks. hoho


----------



## waynes world

Hey gang! Lots of good chit chat going on here. Carry on! 

P.s. nice words there dsnuts!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hey gang! Lots of good chit chat going on here. Carry on!


 
  ^
... who is you???


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ... who is you??? :bigsmile_face:




He could be Wayne Gredzski lol


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Btw, I've been offered the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore for $75 including shipping from Japan! 

Do you guys think that's pretty decent? 

Pretty sure I'll be the first one in this thread to have them.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw, I've been offered the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore for $75 including shipping from Japan!
> 
> Do you guys think that's pretty decent?
> 
> Pretty sure I'll be the first one in this thread to have them.


 
  From my calculating and pricing them I would say that's an excellent price if you're not going to wait a few months before buying them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> From my calculating and pricing them I would say that's an excellent price if you're not going to wait a few months before buying them.


 
   
  Thanks for that mate!
   
  Now I just gotta be strong and get something that no-one else has on here.
   
  Not just chicken out and get the Basso, which DSnuts recommends haha


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks for that mate!
> 
> *Now I just gotta be strong and get something that no-one else has on here.*
> 
> Not just chicken out and get the Basso, which DSnuts recommends haha


 
   
  Sorry geko, I bought them already. Should be here by tomorrow.
   




   
  Just kidding - you are the pioneer!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks for that mate!
> 
> Now I just gotta be strong and get something that no-one else has on here.
> 
> Not just chicken out and get the Basso, which DSnuts recommends haha


 
   
  There's stuff out there. You just have to know where to look


----------



## doctorjazz

Boy, you miss a few days on this thread and it zooms by. Just been catching up, took forever. The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore sounds like one I'd like to try. Do really like the AT CKN70's, just recently got a National Amp, stuff sounds really smooth through them. Reading this thread and the Deal's thread, I've gotten more iem's than I can listen to. Like the CKN70's more than the Sony XBA3's, somehow it seems to get the bass "more right" (I always have fit/seal issues with my iem's, though, never sure how much that contributes to my impression). Anyway, it was fun catching up, if I see an easy way to order the Tenore, may give it a try.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Sorry geko, I bought them already. Should be here by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding - you are the pioneer!




Haha dude, I wouldn't be surprised if that was true. 

Then again it's Sunday tomorrow, so I really don't see how you would get them delivered on a Sunday lol




jant71 said:


> There's stuff out there. You just have to know where to look




True that, my eBay mate from Japan usually advises me of the new cool stuff that's out as well as helping me get it. 

His prices aren't the cheapest but at least I know it's a safe bet as I have ordered from him loads of times. 




doctorjazz said:


> Boy, you miss a few days on this thread and it zooms by. Just been catching up, took forever. The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore sounds like one I'd like to try. Do really like the AT CKN70's, just recently got a National Amp, stuff sounds really smooth through them. Reading this thread and the Deal's thread, I've gotten more iem's than I can listen to. Like the CKN70's more than the Sony XBA3's, somehow it seems to get the bass "more right" (I always have fit/seal issues with my iem's, though, never sure how much that contributes to my impression). Anyway, it was fun catching up, if I see an easy way to order the Tenore, may give it a try.




I'll let you know when I get them from my eBay seller in Japan, if all goes well I'll give you his contact details.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha dude, I wouldn't be surprised if that was true.
> 
> Then again it's Sunday tomorrow, so I really don't see how you would get them delivered on a Sunday lol
> 
> ...


 
  who's that seller?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> With that being said a bit of wisdom for everyone. *Enjoy what you have*. Guys that feel they need to keep on upgrading to get that end game sound seem to be chasing a dream. It isn't about spending 2K for a headphone and 5K on am amp to get there.. *Sometimes you gotta stop and admire what you have and be happy with what your hearing.* The truth is there will always be better around the corner but for right now .Best way to enjoy this hobby is to simply.. Enjoy your phones and enjoy your music..After all isn't that the true reason why we joined headfi?  Happy listening to all..


 
  he says that and then...
   



dsnuts said:


> CLR100 and COR150 ordered. AT cheapos. Oh boy!.


 
   

  weird thing , i find it makes sense


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Thanks guys! I did try the case out today on the commute. Tried winding them up plug first and it worked well enough. I'll have to try housings first next. Got to check out the isolation today and it is above average like they state on the product page.
> 
> The tips are nice. Quite thick stems. Put the larger size on my CKN70 and they fit tight and sound much better than the stock tips the CKN70 come with.
> 
> ...


 
  nice again! that 70 with orange tips looks cute
  hope you dont give the 70 up too soon. 
   
  and honestly i dont get why ppl complain that much about the 70's cable. ok, not the best of there, but we get along pretty well. mayble i'm just lucky


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





zelda said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dsnuts makes sense in that you get the feeling from everything he writes that he truly _loves _all this stuff, doesn't matter if everything is 100% consistent. His passion and joy comes through all his writing. And it's fun checking out all the stuff he (and others on the thread) in the end!!! The fact that it generally is affordable is a plus (though, to paraphrase, spend $50 here, another $50 there, soon your talking about real money....)
   
   
I'll let you know when I get them from my eBay seller in Japan, if all goes well I'll give you his contact details.
   
That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





zelda said:


> nice again! that 70 with orange tips looks cute
> hope you dont give the 70 up too soon.
> 
> *and honestly i dont get why ppl complain that much about the 70's cable. ok, not the best of there, but we get along pretty well. mayble i'm just lucky*


 
  Not just you as I also find the cable ok.


----------



## Jakkal

I have just ordered something very interesting and I believe is a unique product. It is not a headphone, not an amp or dac, neither source or cable, but is very very head-fi related. 
  I'll let you know when I received it and I believe ericp10 will like it most.


----------



## Kamakahah

jakkal said:


> I have just ordered something very interesting and I believe is a unique product. It is not a headphone, not an amp or dac, neither source or cable, but is very very head-fi related.
> I'll let you know when I received it and I believe ericp10 will like it most.




Head-Fi discovery thread, now also doubling as a riddle thread.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Head-Fi discovery thread, now also doubling as a riddle thread.


 
  lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I have just ordered something very interesting and I believe is a unique product. It is not a headphone, not an amp or dac, neither source or cable, but is very very head-fi related.
> I'll let you know when I received it and I believe ericp10 will like it most.


 
   
  Hmmm? But I don't order women. What could it be? lol


----------



## chengsta

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I have just ordered something very interesting and I believe is a unique product. It is not a headphone, not an amp or dac, neither source or cable, but is very very head-fi related.
> I'll let you know when I received it and I believe ericp10 will like it most.


 

 Integrated LEDs that clip onto your iems and light up upon bass notes!  I always wanted one!


----------



## bhima

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw, I've been offered the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore for $75 including shipping from Japan!
> 
> Do you guys think that's pretty decent?
> 
> Pretty sure I'll be the first one in this thread to have them.


 
  I am very interested in your impressions of your choices vs. the Yamaha EPH100. I love my Yammys and my R50s, but I could do with a bit more soundstage. Not sure a $75 IEM will get you there though, but do put out a comparision for science anyways.


----------



## Jakkal

It doesn't have lights on it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I have just ordered something very interesting and I believe is a unique product. It is not a headphone, not an amp or dac, neither source or cable, but is very very head-fi related.
> I'll let you know when I received it and I believe ericp10 will like it most.


 

 Speakers? (Not strictly Head-Fi I know, but they are discussed around here).


----------



## Jakkal

Nope, not speakers. I said unique, speakers are very common I believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  BTW the Jaycar's keep impressing me more and more with close to 100h burn in on them. The soundstage is


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Nope, not speakers. I said unique, speakers are very common I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 They could be special speakers that transform into robots? Hmm...sounds familiar.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Dsnuts makes sense in that you get the feeling from everything he writes that he truly _loves _all this stuff, doesn't matter if everything is 100% consistent. His passion and joy comes through all his writing. And it's fun checking out all the stuff he (and others on the thread) in the end!!! The fact that it generally is affordable is a plus (though, to paraphrase, spend $50 here, another $50 there, soon your talking about real money....)
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when I get them from my eBay seller in Japan, if all goes well I'll give you his contact details.
> ...


 
  yep, i think this could be called the ´DSnuts fan club´ thread (aka ´Hype and Troll´ thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). it´s a fun thread indeed!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I can't believe how good these CKN70s sound. Now they're super smooth, no more peaky highs. The vocals moved forward (I thought they were horribly recessed before) and the bass has filled out. These things sound AMAZING!! I can't even imagine the WS99s... I'm going to resist them until I hear about these JVCs first.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I can't believe how good these CKN70s sound. Now they're super smooth, no more peaky highs. The vocals moved forward (I thought they were horribly recessed before) and the bass has filled out. These things sound AMAZING!! I can't even imagine the WS99s... I'm going to resist them until I hear about these JVCs first.


 

 I have 20 hours left of burn in, I'll see if I need any more afterwards. Hopefully that will be them done though


----------



## KSw-IV

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I can't believe how good these CKN70s sound. Now they're super smooth, no more peaky highs. The vocals moved forward (I thought they were horribly recessed before) and the bass has filled out. These things sound AMAZING!! I can't even imagine the WS99s... I'm going to resist them until I hear about these JVCs first.


 
   


 Hello, how many hours do you have on them? What do you use to burn them?
  Mine still have those harsh highs hahaha
  And do you or dont you wear the stock tips?


----------



## peter123

My ckn70's arrived yesterday. 
   
  Initial impression (after about 10 hours of use) is pretty good. Bass is a little bloated to my taste and I do understand what everybody means with the treble being hot, I love my Grado's but damn these Audio-Technica is a bit too much. I usually don't care much for burn in but reading about the HUGE amount of time people are giving these I'm willing to give them more time.


----------



## 7S Cameron

ksw-iv said:


> Hello, how many hours do you have on them? What do you use to burn them?
> Mine still have those harsh highs hahaha
> And do you or dont you wear the stock tips?



I use bass drive at a pretty high volume, I run it through my DAC. As for hours I'm not sure. Probably around 200. I love the stock tips, but if you want the highs to be a little easier on the ears until its burned in the Sony tips are pretty good. A few people like how the Sony tips sound better than the stock tips, I like the stock ones the best.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CLR100 and COR150 ordered. AT cheapos. Oh boy!.


 
  DS, you forgot the CK323M/S...


----------



## koreanzombie

Do the jvc s500 have micro detailing like the ckn70's?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> DS, you forgot the CK323M/S...


 

 Gotta pick n choose. Cant afford to get em all.. Wish I could..Generally the newer the better it is for AT. Plus I need to hear how good these cheapos are..
   
  My curiosity got the better of me.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

bhima said:


> I am very interested in your impressions of your choices vs. the Yamaha EPH100. I love my Yammys and my R50s, but I could do with a bit more soundstage. Not sure a $75 IEM will get you there though, but do put out a comparision for science anyways.




Yeah I'm interested to see if they will be an improvement to my Yamaha EPH100 as well. 

He just messaged me asking how many of you guys will be wanting the Carbo Tenore.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I bit for the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore phones. Used White Rabbit Japan, $66.75 to US. I'll let people know if it takes forever to arrive, any problems with the condition, etc. Gee, haven't bought headphones in at least a month...having withdrawal


----------



## ericp10

I should see the H-200 Monday or Tuesday, and I should have an ASG-2 perhaps as the end of the week for full review. I already know the Aurisonics sounds fantastic, but full reviews are forthcoming.


----------



## DannyBai

I did a bunch of listening today with IEM's which included:
All the JVC FXD series, Sony XBA-30 and 40, AT CKN50, Martin Logan Mikros 70, Sony XB90EX, Sony MDR7550, Hisound PAA-1 and the Zero Audio Carbo Basso. At the end of the day, the Carbo Basso ranked quite high amongst those. Quite a nice find if going by price.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I did a bunch of listening today with IEM's which included:
> All the JVC FXD series, Sony XBA-30 and 40, AT CKN50, Martin Logan Mikros 70, Sony XB90EX, Sony MDR7550, Hisound PAA-1 and the Zero Audio Carbo Basso. At the end of the day, the Carbo Basso ranked quite high amongst those. Quite a nice find if going by price.


 
   
  I can't wait for my Carbo Basso to arrive! I hope it can hold its own against my Sony XBA-3. How would you rank it against your XBA30 Danny?


----------



## DannyBai

I think the treble is smoother and is easier to listen to. It has one of the nicest treble I've heard in an earphone. Vocals are also very good but not as forward. Still it does very well. The bass is the biggest difference. The Carbo Basso is bigger and badder. I honestly can't decide if I liked the XBA-30's more or not and its always been one of my faves. I think the CB's might be more of an all rounder. Technically, the 30's probably have the edge but for just an enjoying listen for the day, I might go with the CB.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I think the treble is smoother and is easier to listen to. It has one of the nicest treble I've heard in an earphone. Vocals are also very good but not as forward. Still it does very well. The bass is the biggest difference. The Carbo Basso is bigger and badder. I honestly can't decide if I liked the XBA-30's more or not and its always been one of my faves. I think the CB's might be more of an all rounder. Technically, the 30's probably have the edge but for just an enjoying listen for the day, I might go with the CB.


 
  how about against the RE400? (maybe not considering the low end...)


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I should see the H-200 Monday or Tuesday, and I should have an ASG-2 perhaps as the end of the week for full review. I already know the Aurisonics sounds fantastic, but full reviews are forthcoming.


 

 Yeah, I ordered the H-200's today, and hope to save some cash for the ASG-2's.
  And have the Carbo Basso's coming.
   
  Time to give the wallet a break.


----------



## DannyBai

RE400's are way better balanced but the treble sort of bothers me at times. I've never had this issue with any other Hifiman. I still find the RE272 to be king of treble. I find the CB to be more enjoyable listen over the RE400 but for someone that likes a flatter response should choose the RE400. The CB is emphasized but still sounds quite balanced to me. I think the low end of the RE400 is done very well though for a Hifiman.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I bit for the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore phones. Used White Rabbit Japan, $66.75 to US. I'll let people know if it takes forever to arrive, any problems with the condition, etc. Gee, haven't bought headphones in at least a month...having withdrawal




I was gonna go for that option too, but decided to wait and see what my eBay mate could do. 

Now he will send me brand new Carbo Tenore for $75 including EMS shipping. Which is amazing!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just discovered something and I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse. I finally got around to doing an ABX comparison between compression level 5 FLAC file (which is the standard) and an uncompressed FLAC file. I was able to pick out the uncompressed file; somehow I can hear a difference. I know it's supposed to be impossible, but an ABX test doesn't lie.
   
  The uncompressed file sounds more, I wanna say open, but that's not the word I'm looking for. It's a subtle difference, but it's noticeable enough to where I'm going to start ripping music in uncompressed. This is why I think this may be a curse. The file sizes are much larger and I'll have to either convert or re-rip a lot of my music.
   
  You guys can call me crazy all you want, but I know I can hear it. I first did the test with my S500s and the differences were much harder to pick out. Right when I plugged my CKN70s in I could tell the difference almost immediately. In case anyone is curious I used Unholy Confessions by Avenged Sevenfold for my test.


----------



## waynes world

Discovered - great deal on ATH AD900X! For sale here in headfi's forum for $135 + shipping.
   
  If you have been sitting on the fence and wishing you could find a good deal on them, well that's it!
   
  If you already have a closed pair of headphones like the S500's or the WS99's etc, having an open set of cans like these is a beautiful thing 
   
  Edit: I just read "sale pending" on that post. Still worth checking back to see if the sale goes through or not.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I just discovered something and I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse. I finally got around to doing an ABX comparison between compression level 5 FLAC file (which is the standard) and an uncompressed FLAC file. I was able to pick out the uncompressed file; somehow I can hear a difference. I know it's supposed to be impossible, but an ABX test doesn't lie.
> 
> The uncompressed file sounds more, I wanna say open, but that's not the word I'm looking for. It's a subtle difference, but it's noticeable enough to where I'm going to start ripping music in uncompressed. This is why I think this may be a curse. The file sizes are much larger and I'll have to either convert or re-rip a lot of my music.
> 
> You guys can call me crazy all you want, but I know I can hear it. I first did the test with my S500s and the differences were much harder to pick out. Right when I plugged my CKN70s in I could tell the difference almost immediately. In case anyone is curious I used Unholy Confessions by Avenged Sevenfold for my test.


 
   
  I wasn't really even aware of "compression level 5 FLAC" files, so I'm glad you posted the above. I've now ripped a few songs at level 5 compression and level 0 compression. Next step will be to get the abx comparator going to see if I can hear any difference between 320 cbr mp3 and flac level 5 and flac level 0 files. I really hope that I can't, because I want to be happy with 320 cbr mp3 files.


----------



## mochill

Guys I just ordered the ath-cor150 , will let guys know how they sound in a week or two


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> I wasn't really even aware of "compression level 5 FLAC" files, so I'm glad you posted the above. I've now ripped a few songs at level 5 compression and level 0 compression. Next step will be to get the abx comparator going to see if I can hear any difference between 320 cbr mp3 and flac level 5 and flac level 0 files. I really hope that I can't, because I want to be happy with 320 cbr mp3 files.



Make sure you rip FLAC uncompressed, not level 0, I think they're different. I'm sure you'll be able to tell the difference between 320 and FLAC though.


----------



## Jakkal

My secret discovery was shipped today. Let see how long will take to arrive. 
  One more hint, for now you can buy it only by sending email, it is not for sale anywhere yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

Ok this is kinda a random question but i think a lot of you modsters know where to get these things. Just want to know where i can find these type of headphone driver cover foam disc for cheap. Do most craft stores carry things like this???
   
  These AKG ones seems to be the best quality and fit but shipping is really expensive.
  http://www.fullcompass.com/product/290952.html?utm_source=googleps&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=googleps&gclid=CIzB2ueugrcCFQ9dQgod-jYApg
   
  I just need something simple as pictured here:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/82mm-foam-sound-sponge-For-80mm-90mm-100mm-110mm-headphone-ear-pad-/251256434326?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a800cee96
   
  This was the cheapest thing i could find that is similar to what i am looking for.
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pack-80mm-3-1-4-inch-headphone-Earphone-EAR-pad-cup-earpad-foam-cover-earbud-/150817708565?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item231d6f9a15
   
  Thanks in advance ya'll!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> My secret discovery was shipped today. Let see how long will take to arrive.
> One more hint, for now you can buy it only by sending email, it is not for sale anywhere yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ i am down for group buy.


----------



## d marc0

^LOL


----------



## Jakkal

Pretty close Dsnuts.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I just discovered something and I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse. I finally got around to doing an ABX comparison between compression level 5 FLAC file (which is the standard) and an uncompressed FLAC file. I was able to pick out the uncompressed file; somehow I can hear a difference. I know it's supposed to be impossible, but an ABX test doesn't lie.
> 
> The uncompressed file sounds more, I wanna say open, but that's not the word I'm looking for. It's a subtle difference, but it's noticeable enough to where I'm going to start ripping music in uncompressed. This is why I think this may be a curse. The file sizes are much larger and I'll have to either convert or re-rip a lot of my music.
> 
> You guys can call me crazy all you want, but I know I can hear it. I first did the test with my S500s and the differences were much harder to pick out. Right when I plugged my CKN70s in I could tell the difference almost immediately. In case anyone is curious I used Unholy Confessions by Avenged Sevenfold for my test.


 
   
   
   
  can you try this?
   
  http://www.free-codecs.com/download/madFlac.htm
   
  and this?
   
  http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/en/index.php/resources/download/
   
   
  i got the feeling that it maybe an encoder/decoder issue for the difference between flac level 5 and uncompressed
  
   
   
  in any case do a bit comparison test between the original cda in the CD and the produced flac (uncompressed) and between the flac uncompressed and the flace level 5 compressed. they all must be bit-identical to each other. when this is done use the madflac for decoder which does a bit decoding process
   
  and then do an abx test using madflac
   
  also check here
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/493678/a-better-sounding-alternative-to-foobar2000-or-a-musing-in-the-realm-of-bit-perfect-streaming/225#post_6682421


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't done the testing myself, but there are some on Head-Fi who strogly believe they hear a difference between FLAC and WAV (WAV being better, of course). As FLAC is by definition "lossless", I'm at a loss (ouch) to see why it should be so. On the other hand, "perfect sound forever" on CD players was found later to be susceptible to jitter, something that didn't exist before CDs and digital technology, so who knows?


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Haven't done the testing myself, but there are some on Head-Fi who strogly believe they hear a difference between FLAC and WAV (WAV being better, of course). As FLAC is by definition "lossless", I'm at a loss (ouch) to see why it should be so. On the other hand, "perfect sound forever" on CD players was found later to be susceptible to jitter, something that didn't exist before CDs and digital technology, so who knows?


 
   
   
   
  because of jitter you have error correction techniques.
   
   
  but this is irrelevant as i said before that you copy audio from cd to flac uncompressed and flac level 5 and you bit compare the two flac files to see that they are identical and then you use the abx test on the madflac which does bit decoding
   
  therefore the audio quality would be the same


----------



## doctorjazz

Not arguing the point, just pointing out some people do think there is a sonic difference. Early on, people accused "golder ears" of hallucinating the difference between digital and analog, since no one knew what to measure to show the sonic difference-the measurements used up to that time "proved" digital sounded better, and jitter wasn't yet delineated. In New York, some people heard a loss of sound quality after a renovation, and were ridiculed again for years, until someone found a layer of concrete had been left by the renovators. Again, not saying I know this to be true, and people can convince themselves they perceive things because they believe it to be true (placebo effect does exist). I am saying, though, is that the ear is a very sensitive instrument, and it has been known to perceive things that "objective measurements" don't find, generally because we don't always know how to measure everything that relates to this complex perception.
  I actually like FLAC, convert to it a lot, would be disappointed to learn WAV is better (though, as long as one enjoys what he is listening to, shouldn't matter if someone else hears it differently).
  Enough rambling.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





farcry said:


> can you try this?
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/madFlac.htm
> 
> ...


 
  I used dBpoweramp to rip my CD. I ripped it in both formats and it was confirmed accurate with AccurateRip. I did an ABX test in Foobar and I could guess which was which 9/10 times. I know they are completely the same and theoretically they have to have the same sound quality. But for some reason, I hear a difference.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I used dBpoweramp to rip my CD. I ripped it in both formats and it was confirmed accurate with AccurateRip. I did an ABX test in Foobar and I could guess which was which 9/10 times. I know they are completely the same and theoretically they have to have the same sound quality. But for some reason, I hear a difference.


 
   
   
   
   
   
  have you compensated for this?
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> "True bit perfect playback is sending the audio file unaltered to the audio device.
> Bit depth, sample rate, number of channels and the format should remain unaltered."
> 
> -- http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/KB/BitPerfect.htm
> ...


 
   
   
   
 How to obtain bit perfect playback  This is a matter of disabling all DSP in your media player.
 Configure the audio of your operating system right to avoid e.g. sample rate conversion.
 Choosing the right drivers like WASAPI or ASIO.
  See the Operating Systems section for more details.
 Testing bit perfect playback  Either you believe you have your configured your system right or you proof it.
 This can be done by playing a file.
 Record the digital out of your sound device.
 Load both the original and the recorded file in an audio editor.
 Time align (crucial, they must start with the same sample at the same time)
 Subtract the tracks.
 If  you don’t  end up  all samples being zero, there is a difference so the recording is not bit perfect.
  This is called the null test.
 How many bits do you hear?  Even if you have bit perfect playback this does not necessarily means you hear them all.
 DACs do differ in their ability to resolve the bits.
 Some cannot even resolve all the 16 bits, some might go as far as 22.
 This is called the linearity of a DAC.


----------



## FarCry

anyway if we continue pressing on this we will reach the realm of insanity


----------



## vwinter

Is it possible that the difference heard in between compressed and uncompressed lossless could be due to the decompression/decoding process hitting a bottleneck or bug somewhere in the system or software?


----------



## FarCry

if you do a bit comparison between flac compressed and uncompressed files on your hard drive and they are identical the only explanation for the difference 7S Cameron hears in the ABX test is due to the decoding/playback process.
  
   
   
   
  What AM I SAYING???
   
   
  they cannot be bit identical due to the reduced file size of the compression process!!!
   
   
  what you have to do is to decompress the compressed and then check if its bit identical to the uncompressed. That way you can verify that the compression/decompression process through the software yields same results
   
  and then its only the playback issue. You have to bypass windows and send the audio unmodified from the pc to the speakers/headphones dac or use the sound card dac directly


----------



## TekeRugburn

i dont remember who posted about the corecool v'2 dual driver iem.... but these seem like the same ones but without the detachable cable.  and its 24+shipping from woot
   
http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-ep-5200-double-drive-dual-driver-earph
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240


----------



## dflock

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i dont remember who posted about the corecool v'2 dual driver iem.... but these seem like the same ones but without the detachable cable.  and its 24+shipping from woot
> 
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-ep-5200-double-drive-dual-driver-earph
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240


 
   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826613012


----------



## Fizban

One question.

 I'm confused: my xb90ex sounds pretty much like the fxz200!
  What's your experience between these two?


----------



## ericp10

So, after having to deal with my (un)friendly post office for about 30 minutes, someone finally went and dug my package up and I got my H-200 today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  First thing first: one of most impressive packages I've ever seen earphones come in. And the box is heavy! It's not wood, but a beautiful box nonetheless that screams quality and that there is something special within the box. 
   
  The earphones are beautiful to the eye with a nice feel to the cord and IEMs themselves. I only got about five minutes listening time with the stock tips already on the IEMs, but I'm quite impressed with the sound. Basically what Flysweep and others have stated is point on. A neutral sounding IEM, but that doesn't mean bass (sub-bass) impact is not there. It is. Plus I'm a believer of burn-in, so that should open up the dynamic bass driver after some hours of burn-in. Notes have a nice weight to them. The GRO7 (original) sounds a bit thin and 2-D to me in comparison. That's it for now, but out of the box I'm quite impressed. I will take it in some more on my way home (happen to have my CKS1000 - my favorite universal at the moment, so I'm interested in how these two stack up against each other). 
   
  More impressions to come. Oh, I can say with my brief listen that at limited $200 sale price these IEMs punch way above the price. This is a very good sounding three-driver hybrid IEM.


----------



## nihontoman

fizban said:


> One question.
> 
> 
> I'm confused: my xb90ex sounds pretty much like the fxz200!
> What's your experience between these two?




you mean you have both and both sound almost identical?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Notes have a nice weight to them. The GRO7 (original) sounds a bit thin and 2-D to me in comparison. That's it for now, but out of the box I'm quite impressed. I will take it in some more on my way home (happen to have my CKS1000 - my favorite universal at the moment, so I'm interested in how these two stack up against each other).
> More impressions to come. Oh, I can say with my brief listen that at limited $200 sale price these IEMs punch way above the price. This is a very good sounding three-driver hybrid IEM.


 
   
  As I said in the H-200 thread, I'm very interested in your impressions - looking forward to them!
   
  You asked earlier what tips I'm using on the 1k's, and auvio double flanged tips are doing a stellar job for me


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> As I said in the H-200 thread, I'm very interested in your impressions - looking forward to them!
> 
> You asked earlier what tips I'm using on the 1k's, and auvio double flanged tips are doing a stellar job for me


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, still not sure whether to get the Carbo Bassos or something else (CKS1000 maybe? Good for bassheads?)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Ok my eBay mate got a listing set up for 3 Zero Audio DX200 Carbo Tenore earphones. 

Who's still up for a group buy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181136537077


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i dont remember who posted about the corecool v'2 dual driver iem.... but these seem like the same ones but without the detachable cable.  and its 24+shipping from woot
> 
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-ep-5200-double-drive-dual-driver-earph
> 
> ...


 
   
  From the company's page:
http://www.385audio.com/collections/earphones/products/double-drive
   
  Quote: 





> About Us
> When the time comes for you to choose the perfect audio accessory, choose a
> fashionable product from *3EIGHTY5 AUDIO*. Designed with the audiophile in mind, our
> products are capable of reproducing your favorite tracks in pristine stereo sound.
> ...


 
   
  These do look like they have promise, and a New York based company at that. Granted, the parts probably come from China, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok my eBay mate got a listing set up for 3 Zero Audio DX200 Carbo Tenore earphones.

Who's still up for a group buy?
   
   
OK, my haste cost me about $10 extra, now see how good the White Rabbit service is...


----------



## Dsnuts

I expect some reports from you guys getting the Tenors. If they are at the quality level of the DX210 those should be excellent.
   
  Speaking of. I have been burning in my DX210.. These sound so good right now. I am simply amazed these sound this nice for the price..Be it the DX200 or the DX210 I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised by Audio Zero earphones.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I expect some reports from you guys getting the Tenors. If they are at the quality level of the DX210 those should be excellent.
> 
> Speaking of. I have been burning in my DX210.. These sound so good right now. I am simply amazed these sound this nice for the price..Be it the DX200 or the DX210 I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised by Audio Zero earphones.


 
   
  Yup, gotta get those 210's! The 1K's simply look too awesome to take out in public... strangers are constantly stopping me to ask me about them. This is nice and all, but sometimes I just don't want to be bugged! That's where these Basso's will come in handy - excellent "leave me alone" portable 1K sounding iems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







   
  Time to get going with the "proof of identity" thing with tenso...


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





dflock said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826613012


 
  woot is cheaper by 99 cents
   
  especially if you want to try some of their other stuff since woot is 5 bucks shipping for your entire order
http://tech.woot.com/plus/3eightys-audio-headphones


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> woot is cheaper by 99 cents
> 
> especially if you want to try some of their other stuff since woot is 5 bucks shipping for your entire order
> http://tech.woot.com/plus/3eightys-audio-headphones


 

 These look nice for over-ears:
http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-12-0901-1-etz-luxury-mahogany-wood-headp
   
   
  Quote: 





> Designed for the true music lover, ETZ from 3EIGHTY5 AUDIO feature earpieces made of mahogany wood with a lacquer finish that deliver the ultimate in sound quality These headphones are truly a masterpiece and due to the nature of the wood grain and shading they are each considered one of a kind!  When not in use, these beauties fold flat and store in a matching lacquer wood storage case.


 

  And, no, I have nothing to do with this company, just discovered this a few hours ago. No reviews though.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> These look nice for over-ears:
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-12-0901-1-etz-luxury-mahogany-wood-headp
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah i was about to jump on them just for the box hahahaha
   

   
  use it to store my es7's


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> yeah i was about to jump on them just for the box hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> use it to store my es7's


 

 Mothers Day Gift, headphone box that doubles as a jewelry box!
   
  LOL!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Mothers Day Gift, headphone box that doubles as a jewelry box!
> 
> LOL!


 
   
  but my mom would be pissed as heo there isn't any jewelry in the box.  And giving a jewelry box implies you plan on giving jewelry later on if anything...setting yourself up for failure


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I expect some reports from you guys getting the Tenors. If they are at the quality level of the DX210 those should be excellent.
> 
> Speaking of. I have been burning in my DX210.. These sound so good right now. I am simply amazed these sound this nice for the price..Be it the DX200 or the DX210 I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised by Audio Zero earphones.


 
  I've been reading report on Japan sites to not expect a lot of bass in the Tenores. The name means treble. So just keep that in mind when ordering the DX200.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> As I said in the H-200 thread, I'm very interested in your impressions - looking forward to them!
> 
> You asked earlier what tips I'm using on the 1k's, and auvio double flanged tips are doing a stellar job for me


 
  So waynes world:
   
  Let me get right to it, the H-200 is very good (quite good actually), but not a threat to the CKS1000. First, the sound signatures are nothing alike. The 1K still has an instrument separation, instrument placement, natural timbre, and 3-D like non-other. It's only when you compare other earphones back to back with the 1K that you realize it's how beautiful and unique it's sound signature is. And the bass is so rich and refined and deep, but not overblown.

 The H-200, on the other hand, is a more neutral sounding earphone. I would say that the H-200's soundstage is wider than the the 1K (but not deeper). Bass is definitely there, but doesn't get as low and as rich as the 1K. Then again, the bass driver hasn't open up yet. The H-200 is what I would call 3-D-light. It's there and heavier than the GR07, but the notes aren't as thick and as rich as the 1K. The 1K is more refined, but I wouldn't say the H-200 is way behind it. Again, I don't want to rate the H-200 until about 50 hours of burn-in. I would consider the 1K a top tier, and I would consider the H-200 a "high-end" mid-tier. So I place it somewhere between the GR07 (CKN-70/IE800)  and 1K. It's slight step above the BA200 right now (which is one of my favorite universals too, but it doesn't have the bass of the H-200). H-200 has better instrument separation than the BA-200. That's it for now. I need more listening. The H-200 is terrific for the price of $200 - $250.


----------



## mochill

Corecool v2 impressions comming tommorrow


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So waynes world:
> 
> Let me get right to it, the H-200 is very good (quite good actually), but not a threat to the CKS1000. First, the sound signatures are nothing alike. The 1K still has an instrument separation, instrument placement, natural timbre, and 3-D like non-other. It's only when you compare other earphones back to back with the 1K that you realize it's how beautiful and unique it's sound signature is. And the bass is so rich and refined and deep, but not overblown.
> 
> The H-200, on the hand, is a more neutral sound earphone. I would say that the H-200's soundstage is wider than the the 1K (but not deeper). Bass is definitely there, but doesn't get as low and as rich as the 1K. Then again, the bass driver hasn't open up yet. The H-200 is what I would call 3-D-light. It's there and heavier than the GR07, but the notes aren't as thick and rich as the 1K. The 1K is more refined, but I wouldn't say the H-200 is way behind it. Again, I don't want to rate the H-200 until about 50 hours of burn-in. I would consider the 1K a top tier, and I would consider the H-200 a "high-end" mid-tier. So I place it somewhere between the GR07 (CKN-70/IE800)  and 1K. It's slight step above the BA200 right now (which is one of my favorite universals too, but it doesn't have the bass of the H-200. H-200 has better instrument separation than the BA-200. That's it for now. I need more listening.


 
   
  Thanks! Very interesting. Your description of them makes me think they may sound similar to the GR07BE's. It will be interesting to see how they change with further burn in.
   
  Quote: 





> The H-200 is terrific for the price of $200 - $250.


 
   
  And based on your impressions so far, it sounds like the CSK1000's for $190 ain't such a bad deal either


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks! Very interesting. Your description of them makes me think they may sound similar to the GR07BE's. It will be interesting to see how they change with further burn in.
> 
> 
> And based on your impressions so far, it sounds like the CSK1000's for $190 ain't such a bad deal either


----------



## FatDragon

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i dont remember who posted about the corecool v'2 dual driver iem.... but these seem like the same ones but without the detachable cable.  and its 24+shipping from woot
> 
> http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-ep-5200-double-drive-dual-driver-earph
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240


 
  Certainly looks like that's the case. I paid a premium of about $20 over the Woot price and got replaceable cables which could come in handy, so I'm alright with that, but I would hate to pay $99 only to find out the rebrand is only $30 every day.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fizban said:


> One question.
> 
> I'm confused: my xb90ex sounds pretty much like the fxz200!
> What's your experience between these two?


 
   
  I'm pretty sure your fxz200 aren't quite "burn in"
   
  I too thought my xb90ex and fxz200 were on the same level until the fxz200 got an extra 500hrs+ of accidental EDM blasting    ...now their bass, mids and treble have pull ahead of the sony's which can only come close with the bass.


----------



## nihontoman

I don't have any external reference, i.e. another pair of unused xb90ex, but my XB90EX that I've had about half a year and occasionally burn them in, sound like they got much better. bass has become "less" in quantity but even more refined when it comes to texture. treble and mids also improved. I did change the filters though - put another patch of foam in them, which are much less denser then the original...
   
  it may be me getting used to them or something, but they sound too good to think about an upgrade (at least in the iem realm... I'm not so sure about those new JVC xz2000 )


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Corecool v2 impressions comming tommorrow


 
  Corecool v2 also look very similar to the Xears 4 core hybrid: http://www.xears.com/produkte/xearsr-4core-hybrid-series which are available on ebay from £58. I've had them for just over a week now.
   
  These comprise a 10mm and a 7mm driver. Out of the box bass was overpowering. 40 hours burn in has mellowed these considerably. Sub base is there in abundance, and these are sounding really nice now.
   
  My previous iems include, Monoprice 8230, Jays Q-Jays, Creative Aurvana's, and Re2's,
   
  I'm listening to these out of a Sansa Clip+ and a version of the Cube C30/Nationite N2.
   
  To me, I'm enjoying the sound signature far more than my Q-Jays.
   
  They are in a different class to the Monoprice - which impressed me for the money - but so they should at x10 the price.
   
  Cables feel cheap - but low on microphonics - and hey, they are replaceable, and low on tangle.
   
  To qualify what I say, I know what I like to listen to, but I'm not able to wax lyrically about what the highs, mids and bass do for me.
   
  Sound is definitely bass driven, which was a shock to me coming from the Q-Jays, but it underpins the music and gives it a drive and perspective that I've been missing. I'm listening to Cat Stevens (Father and Son) as I type, and seem to have more texture to his voice, guitars are strumming away nicely - it all seems to be there to my ears.
   
  Previously I was listening to the Carpenters (Solitaire), and again there was a texture to the lower register of Karen Carpenters voice that has never quite been there with my other iems.
   
  Listening to http://www.bassdrivearchive.com/flashme/ shows they can dig low and have good rhythm.


----------



## Fizban

Tried the GR07 Bass Edition today. THEY SOUND THE SAME AS MY XB90EX. Tragic. I have cheap ears. Although i can tell the highs are more resolving than XB90EX, but not so much that i'd be willing to shell out that kinda cash for a similar-sounding IEM. My FXZ200's treble and mids are noticeably better than xb90ex, but the latter's coherency made it so pleasant that i really don't mind the xb90ex for the price!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Tried the GR07 Bass Edition today. THEY SOUND THE SAME AS MY XB90EX. Tragic. I have cheap ears. Although i can tell the highs are more resolving than XB90EX, but not so much that i'd be willing to shell out that kinda cash for a similar-sounding IEM. My FXZ200's treble and mids are noticeably better than xb90ex, but the latter's coherency made it so pleasant that i really don't mind the xb90ex for the price!


 

 ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO EVERYTHING sounds like your xb90exs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I highly doubt those 90s have as much micro details and bass texture as the gr07 BEs, but i could be wrong. Maybe ghost can chime in since he owns all of them. haha


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I've been reading report on Japan sites to not expect a lot of bass in the Tenores. The name means treble. So just keep that in mind when ordering the DX200.


 
   
  Tenor is in the middle between treble and bass.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Tried the GR07 Bass Edition today. THEY SOUND THE SAME AS MY XB90EX. Tragic. I have cheap ears. Although i can tell the highs are more resolving than XB90EX, but not so much that i'd be willing to shell out that kinda cash for a similar-sounding IEM. My FXZ200's treble and mids are noticeably better than xb90ex, but the latter's coherency made it so pleasant that i really don't mind the xb90ex for the price!


 
   
   
  Consider yourself reaaaally lucky. you don't have to shell out hundreds for satisfaction


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ericp10 said:


> I've been reading report on Japan sites to not expect a lot of bass in the Tenores. The name means treble. So just keep that in mind when ordering the DX200.




That's exactly what I'm counting on. 

Hopefully the Tenores will turn out to be an upgrade to my Yamaha EPH100.


----------



## Fizban

sfwalcer said:


> ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO EVERYTHING sounds like your xb90exs.
> 
> I highly doubt those 90s have as much micro details and bass texture as the gr07 BEs, but i could be wrong. Maybe ghost can chime in since he owns all of them. haha



Lol!

Ya please don't trust my ears THEY ARE CHEAP!
Even my mother has far better ears than I do. 
She doesn't read forums and yet described to me what she felt about the fxz200 after 20 secs of listening time: "like there are multiple layers of sound", "sound comes from a distance, not like they are next to me" are just some of the adjectives she used. 
I was just standing there jaws dropping cos my only description for fxz200 at first was simply "sounds the same as xb90ex!"


----------



## nihontoman

I guess they all sound the same - that is when they are silent ... maybe you need to listen more to both of these to appreciate all the differences...


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I guess they all sound the same - that is when they are silent ... maybe you need to listen more to both of these to appreciate all the differences...


 
  Aye.
   
  Thanks guys!
   
  Or maybe i just have really cheap ears!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Aye.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Or maybe i just have really cheap ears!


 

 Where did you buy your ears? Just for future reference, so I can avoid the place you bought them from


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Where did you buy your ears? Just for future reference, so I can avoid the place you bought them from


 
  LOL

 So beeeeeechy.

BUT I LOVE IT!


----------



## mochill

Xb90ex does not even compete with the gr07 bass edition


----------



## KEP1

To carbo basso owners...how hard/easy are they to drive? Are they at least easier to drive than the MH1C's? Those have been a slight annoyance for me with some of my sources.


----------



## bhima

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> To carbo basso owners...how hard/easy are they to drive? Are they at least easier to drive than the MH1C's? Those have been a slight annoyance for me with some of my sources.


 
   
  I own the R-50, Yamaha EPH100, RE0, R1, JVC S400 and the MH1C... The MH1C is by far the LEAST sensitive of the bunch and totally requires way more power than my phone wants to put out. I don't know why a single, small dynamic was tuned to require so much power (especially since it has a mic and controls, aka designed for your phone), but I can bet the basso's will probably be much easier to drive.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> To carbo basso owners...how hard/easy are they to drive? Are they at least easier to drive than the MH1C's? Those have been a slight annoyance for me with some of my sources.


 
  After doing some listening, it seems a little easier to drive.  Tried straight out of iPhone 5 and amped.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO EVERYTHING sounds like your xb90exs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I concur !   ...these gr07be has the edge in the tenors and trebles over the xb90ex.
  The sony has more bass but the vsonic has got better quality bass.
   
  If they both sound the same for you, the only logical conclusion I can derive at is that the gr07be were not sufficently burn-in.
   
  This is NOT saying that the xb90ex is no good, I would rate them very highly as a basshead iems, but the gr07be is just more refined overall.
   
  I may have slightly more gears than you sfw (Trololololololol!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...but they pale in comparision to what DSnuts (or heaven forbides ...Mochill) has !!!


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Aye.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Or maybe i just have really cheap ears!


 
   
  Nah !    ...ain't no such thing as cheap ears !    ...they just need more listening before they become trained ears !
   
  When that happens, sorry that your wallet will start to lose weight !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Xb90ex does not even compete with the gr07 bass edition


 
   
  LOL  !   ...to a large extend, I agree with you, but try telling that to a pure basshead !
   
  Somehow, the gr07be is not even rated as a basshead iem despite the refined bass.


----------



## Fizban

GR07 Bass edition are basshead enough! yeah everything sounds nicer, bass tighter, but generally similar to xb90ex, TO ME. I may grab a pair if there's a sale or promo. Anyone have any promo deals on hand?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Nah !    ...ain't no such thing as cheap ears !    ...they just need more listening before they become trained ears !
> 
> When that happens, sorry that your wallet will start to lose weight !


 
  ^ ghost was just pulling your leg Fiz, he meant to say your ears are dirt cheap until HE trains them for you for a small cough *fee* cough, that's his hustle after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  yeppp your wallet is gonna be sorry when he gets done with ya' that's for sure. heeeeeee
   
  Quote: 





fizban said:


> GR07 Bass edition are basshead enough! yeah everything sounds nicer, bass tighter, but generally similar to xb90ex, TO ME. I may grab a pair if there's a sale or promo. Anyone have any promo deals on hand?


 
  ^ where did you get to audition your gr07 BEs anyways??? So lucky!!!


----------



## mochill

These corecool v2 are your answer to the perfect basshead iem with the most deepest mids that I heard while impressing me by having better micro detail then my gr07 bass edition:0. The treble while being very detail extended is never sibilent. The way they sound with out burn in , is making me affraid that it just might surrpass my gr07 bass edition. The soundstage is vast and the transparcy is not that far from being epic. This are also the most sensetive iem in my pocession . These are a ture gem and wayne and swf you guys really need to get these and also all the other people that care about an amazing natural sounding iem with some amazing build quality to boot. Call me crazy but I'm mighty impressed , can't wait for the burner time and I also got a free goodie with my purchase called vsonic gr04 which is surprisingly balanced sounding with the great timbre that I love about vsonic.happy listening all and hope more people join me on the journey to audio nirvana


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ ghost was just pulling your leg Fiz, he meant to say your ears are dirt cheap until HE trains them for you for a small cough *fee* cough, that's his hustle after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I strut into a shop and demanded for it to be stuffed into my ears.
 A shop.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> These corecool v2 are your answer to the perfect basshead iem with the most deepest mids that I heard while impressing me by having better micro detail then my gr07 bass edition:0. The treble while being very detail extended is never sibilent. The way they sound with out burn in , is making me affraid that it just might surrpass my gr07 bass edition. The soundstage is vast and the transparcy is not that far from being epic. This are also the most sensetive iem in my pocession . These are a ture gem and wayne and swf you guys really need to get these and also all the other people that care about an amazing natural sounding iem with some amazing build quality to boot. Call me crazy but I'm mighty impressed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ^ very much interested in how they will sound with more burn in, but yet despite the cool detachable cable and the nice built, their design just looks so damn cheap. It screams chinese cheapo made/designed just like those gr07 BEs. haha
   
  i know i am just hating but still........ they looks cheap as hell from the internet pics, c'mon mo'chill hook us up with some custom chill style shots and sell these babies to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How can i get a free gift with these meng, hook it up chill!!!
   
  Quote: 





fizban said:


> I strut into a shop and demanded for it to be stuffed into my ears.
> A shop.


 
  ^ Damn a shop that carries these gr07 BEs, you must be in audio heaven. Or just a shop that really knows their sh!T!!! Again you so LUCKY.


----------



## Fizban

so LUCKY but EARS SO CHEAP.
  the IRONY.
   
  In any case, i read somewhere that there may be new versions of gr07 coming up, true? no?


----------



## mochill

Pics comming soon


----------



## mochill

True


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fizban said:


> so LUCKY but EARS SO CHEAP.
> the IRONY.
> 
> In any case, i read somewhere that there may be new versions of gr07 coming up, true? no?


 
  ^ you gotta train them ears 1st with the cheap stuff then you will appreciate all the better stuff later on. haha So stay cheap with it until you appreciate the good stuff. : P
   
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Pics comming soon


 
  Nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> True


 
  Can't wait to see the revisions of the revision of these.


----------



## mochill

The corecool v2 doesn't look or feel cheap at all plus they are very light


----------



## Kamakahah

So is this:
http://tech.woot.com/offers/3eighty5-385-ep-5200-double-drive-dual-driver-earph

Basically a rebrand coolcore v2 with a fixed cable? Cause I'd save $70 and go with it.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





mochill said:


> _*These corecool v2 are your answer to the perfect basshead iem*_ with the most deepest mids that I heard while impressing me by having _*better micro detail then my gr07 bass edition*_:0. The treble while being very detail extended is never sibilent. The way they sound with out burn in , is making me affraid that it just might surrpass my gr07 bass edition. The soundstage is vast and the transparcy is not that far from being epic. This are also the most sensetive iem in my pocession . These are a ture gem and wayne and swf you guys really need to get these and also all the other people that care about an amazing natural sounding iem with some amazing build quality to boot. Call me crazy but I'm mighty impressed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

   
  I'm genuinely intrigued now.


----------



## mochill

They are pretty amazing as i am listening to them now and can't believe what I'm hearing , and for the 3eighty5 version I wouldn't think they would sound anything similar because the corecool v2 uses high quailty drivers and cable and the box is amazing also  . Copies aren't ever same. The bass is epic like haveing a sub that hits the lowest region of subbass that I heard so far


----------



## mochill

Dammn......DAT BASS :0, makes the fxz200 sound weak


----------



## KEP1

dannybai said:


> After doing some listening, it seems a little easier to drive.  Tried straight out of iPhone 5 and amped.




Good to know. One other question...is there much sound leakage in the basso?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They are pretty amazing as i am listening to them now and can't believe what I'm hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I was just looking at the specs, the use different drivers for sure.
   
*corecool v2:*
   Driver: HIFI Dual dynamic Drive units
             Frequency response: 8Hz- 26000 Hz
             Rated Impedance: 16 Ohm at 500Hz
             Sensitivity: 97±3dB
             Rated power: 1mW
             Max Input power: 10mW
   
   
*385audio*:
  Driver: 10mm
  Impedance: 16 Ohm +/- 15%
  Sensitivity: 102dB +/-3dB@1kHz
  Frequency response: 20Hz-20kHz
  Rated Power Input: 1mW
  Max. input power: 5mW
   
  The design is definitely a copy. Curious how they compare to one another in sonic category.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They are pretty amazing as i am listening to them now and can't believe what I'm hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> *Dammn......DAT BASS :0, makes the fxz200 sound weak*


 
   
  ^ O'rly??? Just like these thangs..........
........... saids the devil himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hope it's not a false start like that one infamous time. : P


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The bass is epic like haveing a sub that hits the lowest region of subbass that I heard so far


 
   
  mochill, are you sure you didnt get some cks1000's? 
   
  Those v2's do sound intriguing, thats for sure! Good hype!


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They are pretty amazing as i am listening to them now and can't believe what I'm hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You describe what I'm getting from my Xears Hybrid...but I have nothing to compare it to - nothing else where you _feel_ the bass - and the micro detail is there through the frequency range.
   
  So Xears 4 core hybrid = Corecool V2? Or at least very similar?


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





mochill said:


> True


 
  So i shouldn't get the gr07 bass edition now?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> mochill, are you sure you didnt get some cks1000's?
> 
> Those v2's do sound intriguing, thats for sure! Good hype!




+1

Now I'm debating whether to still get Zero Audio DX200 or Corecool V2.

Wonder what trance sounds like with the V2.

My Brainwavz R1 (also dual dynamics) didin't do too well with it lol

Btw my mate from Japan has listed a new JVC Victor headphone too:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=171037521362&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=09212334723


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They are pretty amazing as i am listening to them now and can't believe what I'm hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lindy, HM5, Jaycar Digitech and NVX says different


----------



## Jakkal

I actually like the Jaycar so much, that I just ordered Brainwavz HM5 too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It is on sale now for 99$


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Ok my eBay mate got a listing set up for 3 Zero Audio DX200 Carbo Tenore earphones.
> 
> Who's still up for a group buy?
> 
> ...


 
  i asked him/her. and also 'd sell one pair for $75 with SAL. 
  still, White Rabbit seems cheaper, but not sure


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I actually like the Jaycar so much, that I just ordered Brainwavz HM5 too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
 Thanks for reminding me mate, I'm taking advantage of this right now!!!
  
 Good job I got like 400 points saved up on MP4Nation as well, time to use them wisely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let's not forget as well that the code "fb2012fiver" still works


----------



## Jakkal

Yes, I had some points too and with the coupon the price was 80$ for me.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Yes, I had some points too and with the coupon the price was 80$ for me.


 
   
  Nice! That's a bit less than my total...
   
   
   


> Grand Total to be Charged                                        $86.52


----------



## Jakkal

Ye I've had like 650 points there.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> Ye I've had like 650 points there.




You beat me on points haha

Still amazing value for the price, considering that deal was meant to end yesterday too.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Nice! That's a bit less than my total...


 
   
  Best price was when jaycar versions were 57 bucks shipped.
   
  When I cant let them go... they were too good of a deal.


----------



## mochill

Trance, downtempo, and every genre that I threw at the does amazing rendering of airy transparent sound , they have the most deepest detail that I heard so far even the tinnest sound that I didn't hear from my bass edition. :0 and about the new gr07. It won't be a new bass edition, but one called mr07 which will be there high end gr07 using electroless nickel plated diaphram which I don't know how they sound. So fizban get the gr07 bass edition if you want or get the corecool v2 while it remain on promotional price of $99 either of them are high end to my ears


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> Best price was when jaycar versions were 57 bucks shipped.
> 
> When I cant let them go... they were too good of a deal.




Well I'm really looking forward to trying out Brainwavz best headphones. Considering they will be my only full size headphones since I gave my Ultrasone DJ1s to a mate last year and not got them back since lol

Just gotta hope that HM5s work well with trance music.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> Good to know. One other question...is there much sound leakage in the basso?


 
  Not that I've noticed.  There is a vent in the earpieces but leakage seems minimal.


----------



## mochill

Wayne I really want you to get the corecool v2 to compare to your cks1000 and see how they compare or anyone that has a cks1000. Swf the ilvs t007 doesn't touch this type of sound even this type of bass which is woofer like in impact and and vibration, speed I fast and they can really be thight and also digging so low that I got sraced listening to song that I listen to before but I never heard this low frequency before even with my gr07 bass edition and fxz200. Call me amazed


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Wayne I really want you to get the corecool v2 to compare to your cks1000 and see how they compare or anyone that has a cks1000. Swf the ilvs t007 doesn't touch this type of sound even this type of bass which is woofer like in impact and and vibration, speed I fast and they can really be thight and also digging so low that I got sraced listening to song that I listen to before but I never heard this low frequency before even with my gr07 bass edition and fxz200. Call me amazed


 

 ^ you know what's up.


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Trance, downtempo, and every genre that I threw at the does amazing rendering of airy transparent sound , they have the most deepest detail that I heard so far even the tinnest sound that I didn't hear from my bass edition. :0 and about the new gr07. It won't be a new bass edition, but one called mr07 which will be there high end gr07 using electroless nickel plated diaphram which I don't know how they sound. So fizban get the gr07 bass edition if you want or get the corecool v2 while it remain on promotional price of $99 either of them are high end to my ears


 
   
  I didnt know your name was Dsnuts, lol. Anyway where did you get the corecool v2 from? ebay?


----------



## mochill

Only on ebay from my best friend barginbinonline , and the price is promotional and considering they the type of quality you get from the box to the iem to the sound they just truely are the best


----------



## koreanzombie

Did they give you a free pair of vsonic gr04 aswell?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Wayne I really want you to get the corecool v2 to compare to your cks1000 and see how they compare or anyone that has a cks1000. Swf the ilvs t007 doesn't touch this type of sound even this type of bass which is woofer like in impact and and vibration, speed I fast and they can really be thight and also digging so low that I got sraced listening to song that I listen to before but I never heard this low frequency before even with my gr07 bass edition and fxz200. Call me amazed


 
   
  I'm tempted to be sure. The problem is that I am completely satisfied with the cks1000's (and the other members of the ath trifecta). I do want a great set of "use and abuse when out and about" iems, which is why the $65 ($45+$20 tenso) Carbo Basso's are so tempting. The v2's are tempting as well, except that they are $100 and more than I was wanting to spend. Hmm!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Only on ebay from my best friend barginbinonline , and the price is promotional and considering they the type of quality you get from the box to the iem to the sound they just truely are the best


 
   
  Yes, his was the ebay.ca link that I was looking at for $99 US. I couldn't find any places other than ebay where they are sold in order to compare prices.


----------



## mochill

Yes he gave me a free pair off vsonic gr04 because I'm one of his best coustomer  . He needs more coustomer such as use to buy awesome iem from him and leave excellent feedback to him. If you guys decide to get them leave him a message telling him mochill from headfi sent you


----------



## mochill

So far I got three free iem from him including hisoundaudio paa-1s, popular 2 and the vsonic gr04


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Yes, his was the ebay.ca link that I was looking at for $99 US. I couldn't find any places other than ebay where they are sold in order to compare prices.




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290904065240

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181128723811

The second listing is a tiny bit cheaper. 

I'd still go for bigbargainsonline though.


----------



## mochill

Audio technica ath-cor150 impression to come tomorrow


----------



## koreanzombie

So was that you who brought them on the 29th April? Also how did you find out about the v2's and what is the background on them, have they only just been released?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well I'm really looking forward to trying out Brainwavz best headphones. Considering they will be my only full size headphones since I gave my Ultrasone DJ1s to a mate last year and not got them back since lol
> 
> Just gotta hope that HM5s work well with trance music.


 
   
  i have no clue as I haven't listened to trance since HS.  I like to think of them as closed hd600's.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290904065240
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181128723811
> 
> ...


 
   
  Was going to order the corecools and the ones from woot to compare...but amperiors got in my way.
   
  still might order the woot ones as I think they are just rebranded versions without the detachable cable...could be wrong.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well I'm really looking forward to trying out Brainwavz best headphones. Considering they will be my only full size headphones since I gave my Ultrasone DJ1s to a mate last year and not got them back since lol
> 
> Just gotta hope that HM5s work well with trance music.


 
  You do realize that Jaycar and HM5 are the same headphone, right? And Jaycar cost 35 pounds (55$) shipped to UK!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> Was going to order the corecools and the ones from woot to compare...but amperiors got in my way.
> 
> still might order the woot ones as I think they are just rebranded versions without the detachable cable...could be wrong.




I was going to get the corecools as well, but I couldn't resist taking advantage of the HM5 offer on MP4Nation. 

I will get them at some point soon though. 

Pretty sure the rebranded versions are different, there was a post about that on one of the previous pages.


----------



## mochill

I think I was the second one to buy them and yes the were just released


----------



## mochill

Nevermind it was me that bought them on april29


----------



## koreanzombie

Are the v2 a better buy than the ckn70's, fxz200 and gr07 BE?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> You do realize that Jaycar and HM5 are the same headphone, right? And Jaycar cost 35 pounds (55$) shipped to UK!




Yeah but I want all the accessories and warranty that comes with HM5s from Mp4nation. 

Plus, bit late now anyways. 




koreanzombie said:


> Are the v2 a better buy than the ckn70's, fxz200 and gr07 BE?




Now that would be awesome value lol


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Audio technica ath-cor150 impression to come tomorrow


 





 looking fwd to that. where did you get´em from?


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yeah but I want all the accessories and warranty that comes with HM5s from Mp4nation.
> 
> Plus, bit late now anyways.
> Now that would be awesome value lol


 
  The accessories are the same, except HM5 has 1 more detachable cable 1.3m. Anyway it is still a great deal and I hope you will enjoy them a lot.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yeah but I want all the accessories and warranty that comes with HM5s from Mp4nation.
> 
> Plus, bit late now anyways.
> Now that would be awesome value lol


 
   
  you get most of the accessories too.... 2 sets of pads and the carrying case, but only 1 cable


----------



## mochill

I got the cor150 from beachaudio on ebay, and about the corecool v2 vs. The fxz200 they are better versus the gr07 bass edition almost there maybe if it improve 10-15% or more with burn in they will be killer versus the ckn70 I don't know becauss I don't have them


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> The accessories are the same, except HM5 has 1 more detachable cable 1.3m. Anyway it is still a great deal and I hope you will enjoy them a lot.







tekerugburn said:


> you get most of the accessories too.... 2 sets of pads and the carrying case, but only 1 cable




Ah ok, well live and learn lol

Guess I would have still ordered from MP4Nation since I get points I can save for my next purchase.

Do need both of the cables as well since I'll be using them for personal listening and DJ monitoring as well.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Only on ebay from my *best friend *barginbinonline


 
   
  Then maybe you should get his name right... it's *bigbargainonline*.


----------



## mochill

Lol


----------



## Mackem

Can't decide between Carbo Basso and CKS1000 for dance, trance, dubstep and kpop. Looking for some comfortable circumaural headphones for the same sort of music as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Can't decide between Carbo Basso and CKS1000 for dance, trance, dubstep and kpop. Looking for some comfortable circumaural headphones for the same sort of music as well.




So you still haven't gone for the S500s?

Dude, you're really missing out.


----------



## waynes world

Firstly, I just tried some larger tips on the cks1000's that provide a really good seal, and holy cr@p batman, there's a whole lot of bass hidden in those puppies lol! And here I was more than satisfied with them using tips without a really good seal. Wow.

So yeah mackem, these will blow your mind for trance etc. But, they are $190 and large.

The basso's for $65 sound very similar to the 1k's according to dsnuts and are a more normal size, so I doubt you could go wrong with them.

Or for $100, those V2's would probably do the trick for you too!


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> So you still haven't gone for the S500s?
> 
> Dude, you're really missing out.


 
   
  Can't make my mind up comfort-wise
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Firstly, I just tried some larger tips on the cks1000's that provide a really good seal, and holy cr@p batman, there's a whole lot of bass hidden in those puppies lol! And here I was more than satisfied with them using tips without a really good seal. Wow.
> 
> So yeah mackem, these will blow your mind for trance etc. But, they are $190 and large.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah I think I'll go with the Carbo Basso's


----------



## waynes world

_



_
_you get another one once you get the s500's!_


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Can't make my mind up comfort-wise




Dude, they're like 30 quid. 

Barely anything at all haha, proper no brainer decision this.


----------



## d marc0

Tenso received my Carbo Basso on the 6th of May, I paid them immediately and now EMS tracking says they're in Melbourne!
  Can't wait to finally get them... hopefully on Monday!


----------



## ericp10

Oh my fellow "giant killer" brothers, I think I can finally leave you guys alone for a long while. I think my IEM hunt is done (unless they put out a triple-driver CKS1000, which they don't really need to do....lol).

 I heard the ASG-2 again today, and it's king in the IEM universal in my opinion (with the CKS1000 a close second). But with some things coming down the pike for the ASG-2 (that I can't talk about right now), it will be even more of a value along with being the great sound IEM it is.
   
  Anyway, I have my custom AS-2, my custom V6, the CKS100, and the T-Peos H-200 (which is opening up beautifully as a neutral hybrid). I think I'm going to sell the CKN70 and CKN50. I've probably keep the BA200, but sell the TDK IE800. I will buy the SZ2000, and I should be set in this hobby for a good long while. Shure shouldn't look at me anymore. How dare they offer a $1K earphone when there's so much top-tier sounding earphones for under $600 (customs too) out here? The AS-2 is just blowing my mind right now. Happy listening!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh my fellow "giant killer" brothers, I think I can finally leave you guys alone for a long while. I think my IEM hunt is done (unless they put out a triple-driver CKS1000, which they don't really need to do....lol).
> 
> I heard the ASG-2 again today, and it's king in the IEM universal in my opinion (with the CKS1000 a close second). But with some things coming down the pike for the ASG-2 (that I can't talk about right now), it will be even more of a value along with being the great sound IEM it is.
> 
> Anyway, I have my custom AS-2, my custom V6, the CKS100, and the T-Peos H-200 (which is opening up beautifully as a neutral hybrid). I think I'm going to sell the CKN70 and CKN50. I've probably keep the BA200, but sell the TDK IE800. I will buy the SZ2000, and I should be set in this hobby for a good long while. Shure shouldn't look at me anymore. How dare they offer a $1K earphone when there's so much top-tier sounding earphones for under $600 (customs too) out here? The AS-2 is just blowing my mind right now. Happy listening!


 
   
  Congrats eric! Would you mind providing a link to the ASG-2 so that I can educate myself on them? Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Congrats eric! Would you mind providing a link to the ASG-2 so that I can educate myself on them? Thanks!


 
   
   
  No problem waynes world
   
  http://www.aurisonics.com/store/
   
  And don't let the MSRP put you off. They do plenty of deals (especially around the holidays) ... the ASG-2 is a 15mm dynamic driver with two BA tweeters.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh my fellow "giant killer" brothers, I think I can finally leave you guys alone for a long while. I think my IEM hunt is done (unless they put out a triple-driver CKS1000, which they don't really need to do....lol).
> 
> I heard the *ASG-2* again today, and it's *king in the IEM universal* in my opinion (with the CKS1000 a close second). But with some things coming down the pike for the ASG-2 (that I can't talk about right now), it will be even more of a value along with being the great sound IEM it is.
> 
> Anyway, I have my custom AS-2, my custom V6, the CKS100, and the T-Peos H-200 (which is opening up beautifully as a neutral hybrid). I think I'm going to sell the CKN70 and CKN50. I've probably keep the BA200, but sell the TDK IE800. I will buy the SZ2000, and I should be set in this hobby for a good long while. Shure shouldn't look at me anymore. How dare they offer a $1K earphone when there's so much top-tier sounding earphones for under $600 (customs too) out here? The AS-2 is just blowing my mind right now. Happy listening!


 
  ^ wait the ASG 2s are custom iems right, your "universal" term got me confused a bit.
   
  you ain't done yet, still need those FXZ200s back in your collection.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ wait the ASG 2s are custom iems right, your "universal" term got me confused a bit.
> 
> you ain't done yet, still need those FXZ200s back in your collection.


 
  ASG-2 is universal
   
  AS-2 (which I own now) is a custom


----------



## ericp10

And I still have the FXZ100. That's cool with me too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> ASG-2 is universal
> 
> AS-2 (which I own now) is a custom


 
  LoL, i thought you just mis-typed it tbh. Are they made by the same company??? I thought those ASG-2 were customs as well, cuz they sure look like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Linky to those AS-2 please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> And I still have the FXZ100. That's cool with me too.


 
  ^ Pissssh those 100s don't cut the cheese. : P


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i thought you just mis-typed it tbh. Are they made by the same company??? I thought those ASG-2 were customs as well, cuz they sure look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Aurisonics did like a gazillion scans of the shape of the human ear and came with that generic shape that fits like 90 percent of people, but the ASG-2 is a universal. I think that link I put on waynes world post has the ASG-2 and the AS-2. I'll look for another link.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> ASG-2 is universal
> 
> AS-2 (which I own now) is a custom


 
   
  So eric, are you getting the ASG-2 as well?
   
  Btw, the aurisonics link that you provided doesn't have the ASG-2 listed:
  http://aurisonics.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=23
   
  I did find them at this link though for *cough* *cough* $598.00:
  http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/headphones/aurisonics-asg-2/


----------



## Carlsan

You forgot to add shipping to the *cough* *cough*
   
  Siriously, for those of us who own the earlier version of their universals, there may be a trade in program that would drop the price some.
   
  Hopefully it will reduce it by a *cough* or two.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm tempted to be sure. The problem is that I am completely satisfied with the cks1000's (and the other members of the ath trifecta). I do want a great set of "use and abuse when out and about" iems, which is why the $65 ($45+$20 tenso) Carbo Basso's are so tempting. The v2's are tempting as well, except that they are $100 and more than I was wanting to spend. Hmm!


 
   

   
   

   
  Mochill, the V2's look very cool and very well built! Detachable cable to boot! But I am more of a carbon fibre kind of a guy, so I just ordered the Carbo Basso's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously, I ordered them because they are cheap, and because I am pretty confident that they have a similar sig to the 1K's, so they were a safe bet.
   
  I'm sure that the V2's are awesome though, so please keep the impressions coming! And I'm sure that I'll have more moments of weakness in my future, so who knows what might happen


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> No problem waynes world
> 
> http://www.aurisonics.com/store/
> 
> And don't let the MSRP put you off. They do plenty of deals (especially around the holidays) ... the ASG-2 is a 15mm dynamic driver with two BA tweeters.


 
  Eh, those look alright  You should try these: http://us.akg.com/akg-k3003-overview-us.html


----------



## waynes world

^ Damn! I wonder if I can cancel my order and get those cheapies instead? LOL!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ Damn! I wonder if I can cancel my order and get those cheapies instead? LOL!


 
  They sound 5 times better than how much they cost. You can't beat the value on those


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i thought you just mis-typed it tbh. Are they made by the same company??? I thought those ASG-2 were customs as well, cuz they sure look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now ! now !   ....there you go again ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can understand why Eric prefers these fxz100,    ...just like the S500 and S400, some prefers more bass while other prefers more mids !
   
  I would say my fxz100 are more 'balanced' compared to the fxz200, ...which I prefer more depends pretty much on what genre of music I'm listening to.
   
  Don't diss it if you ain't 'tas it !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, i thought you just mis-typed it tbh. Are they made by the same company??? I thought those ASG-2 were customs as well, cuz they sure look like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now ! now !   ....there you go again ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can understand why Eric prefers these fxz100,    ...just like the S500 and S400, some prefers more bass while other prefers more mids !
   
  I would say my fxz100 are more 'balanced' compared to the fxz200, ...which I prefer more depends pretty much on what genre of music I'm listening to.
   
  Don't diss it if you ain't 'tas it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ...is what I'm saying.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Mochill, the V2's look very cool and very well built! Detachable cable to boot! But I am more of a carbon fibre kind of a guy, so I just ordered the Carbo Basso's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, you finally pulled the trigger on the Basso's?
   
  I was so close to ordering the corecool v2s yesterday, ended up buying the Brainwavz HM5s instead though


----------



## mochill

You guys are missing out on one amazing gem and to tell you yesterday I decided to burn them in to see how well they handle stress , and what do yo know no distortion at max volume with my complex mix


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So eric, are you getting the ASG-2 as well?
> 
> Btw, the aurisonics link that you provided doesn't have the ASG-2 listed:
> http://aurisonics.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=23
> ...


 
  the ASG-2 can caost that much because the faceplate and shells can be pimped out with rhodium, black chrome, or even 24-K gold. Depends on what you want on them. And there are some other features coming that will make them even more tunable to the listener's liking. Well, they do have a tunable bass port. I forgot about that.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, maybe they haven't officially rolled out the ASG-2 yet, fellas, although they have been selling them. There may be some photos on the Aurisonics Appreciation thread, but I'm having trouble finding them on the net. They pretty much look like the As-2, except they have tips on the end and are a universal fit in the ear. I'll keep searching.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world the ASG-2 site you found is in Japan. They are eating them up their and don't mind paying that $600 there. I've seen the ASG-2 sell for as low as $300 here during some special promotions, but the sound is warranted the $600 MSRP (if you think the Shure and Phonak and Westone top of the line prices are fair).


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> waynes world the ASG-2 site you found is in Japan. They are eating them up their and don't mind paying that $600 there. I've seen the ASG-2 sell for as low as $300 here during some special promotions, but the sound is warranted the $600 MSRP (if you think the Shure and Phonak and Westone top of the line prices are fair).


 
   
  From initial impressions of the ASG-2, I feel the same way, they'll put up a good fight against the Phonak and Westone (all at their MSRP price, 600 and 500 respectively).  Won't know for sure though, I do wish I could have a little more time with the ASG-2.


----------



## ericp10

So I see that the JVC SZ2000 is already pre-selling as low as $283.00 on amazon.jpn. Beautiful!!


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I see that the JVC SZ2000 is already pre-selling as low as $283.00 on amazon.jpn. Beautiful!!


 
  So... who's biting?


----------



## Carlsan

I'm tempted, but want to give it a couple of months for reviews and the hopefully 30-40% off list.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

blueangel2323 said:


> So... who's biting?




Nobody... 

Too expensive and heavy lol


----------



## TekeRugburn

waits silently for people to do a group buy for the sz2000


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> So... who's biting?


 
   
  Oh, I'm going to buy it definitely! But I probably won't buy it before the release date.


----------



## ericp10

Dagnabit! I see that the WS-99 is on sale for under $200 again. wayne world I need your assistance. Do you need it if you have the CKS1000? How different is the sound signatures of both? DannyBai? Dsnuts?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ This is all the assistance you will ever need.


----------



## ericp10

Okay sfwalcer. So send me your credit card!  lol
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ This is all the assistance you will ever need.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay sfwalcer. So send me your credit card!  lol


 

 No problemo, which alias do you want, i am international with it. But i go by Jose. : P


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Dagnabit! I see that the WS-99 is on sale for under $200 again. wayne world I need your assistance. Do you need it if you have the CKS1000? How different is the sound signatures of both? DannyBai? Dsnuts?


 
   
  Eric, I am pretty sure you would be very happy if you got the ws99's - they are awesome. Yes, they have similar bass characteristics to the 1k's, but sound sufficiently different that I personally can't go for too long without needing to listen to them. They are particularly impressive with electronic bass oriented music. The 1k's are a bit more of an "in your head" experience which is very exhilarating, whereas the ws99's are a bit less intense but just as addictive, with this huge extended bass being the key enveloping component, but balanced very nicely with smooth mids and treble. It is highly recommended that you complete your ath trifecta with them!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> So... who's biting?


 
   
  I'm nibbling the popcorn, just like you


----------



## nihontoman

dudes, you realize you can just order the cheaper one right? sz1000 should also be pretty good. of course I'm just gonna stay back and watch...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> dudes, you realize you can just order the cheaper one right? sz1000 should also be pretty good. of course I'm just gonna stay back and watch...


 
   
  Nah, it's lighter and for wimps!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Nah, it's lighter and for wimps!


 
  fair enough...
   
  any one of you people who are manly enough to face the challenge? I'm really interested in these. if these have what I'm looking for, I'm gonna start saving up right now!


----------



## DannyBai

I'd say they sound different enough from the 1K to give it a go Eric. I think it will be the only portable can you'll ever need.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'd say they sound different enough from the 1K to give it a go Eric. I think it will be the only portable can you'll ever need.


 
   
  Right, the "portable" aspect is important as well. You can easily use these as portables. I don't typically wear headphones outdoors, but you could definitely do so with these ones, And they look pretty nice which doesn't hurt. I do though slap them on my clip zip (or clip zip + C&C BH) and use them when traversing about my palace 
   
  And even if you do end up getting the jvc ha-sz2000's, I doubt you would be wearing those outdoors. In fact, you would probably need to stay at your desk with them where you have your head/neck holster installed lol!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'd say they sound different enough from the 1K to give it a go Eric. I think it will be the only portable can you'll ever need.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Right, the "portable" aspect is important as well. You can easily use these as portables. I don't typically wear headphones outdoors, but you could definitely do so with these ones, And they look pretty nice which doesn't hurt. I do though slap them on my clip zip (or clip zip + C&C BH) and use them when traversing about my palace
> 
> And even if you do end up getting the jvc ha-sz2000's, I doubt you would be wearing those outdoors. In fact, you would probably need to stay at your desk with them where you have your head/neck holster installed lol!


 
   
   
   
  Thanks fellas!! I might give them a go.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thanks fellas!! I might give them a go.


 
   
  Cool. And in case you missed it, I also mentioned these impressions.


----------



## Disconnekt

So I just received the AT CLR100s in the mail.  At first blush, these sound like much more refined versions of the JVC FX3X.  The bass reaches strong and deep with great impact but doesn't overpower.  The lower mids are a tad muddy, but pretty easy to EQ.  Pretty massive bumps around 3.5-5.5 kHz, but like I said, not as bad as the FX3X.  It doesn't ring or reverbrate like the JVCs do.  The highs are very well-extended and strong (a bit spiky, but not as bad as the VSonic GR07 or Philips SHE3580).  I can clearly hear these guys up past 17 kHz.  The imaging and detail are pretty great.  They're not as fast as the CKN70s, so I don't think they'll be replacing them, but they're a lot easier to listen to without EQ, and when they're EQ'd similarly to my liking, they're a lot more laid back and relaxing to hear (whereas the CKN70s are laser-sharp with their precision and constantly demand attention).  These make for great earphones for enjoyable background listening, and the CKN70s are great for critical listening.  In any case, these have no business being only $13.50 (and I paid a couple of bucks less).  My new favorite budget phones.  Buy!
   
  As an aside, I ordered the COR150 at the same time to compare, and they shipped at the same time, but they haven't arrived yet.  UPS Mail Innovations has some logistics and efficiency issues.  I'll report back with a comparison when those arrive (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## FHSWarrior

So i like what i've been reading on these CKN70s. Are they better than the JVC fx 40s??


----------



## FHSWarrior

Woops! Excuse my last post, i meant CLR100s lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> So i like what i've been reading on these CKN70s. Are they better than the JVC fx 40s??


 
  Much better!


----------



## FHSWarrior

ericp10 said:


> Much better!


 lol i meant to type CLR100s instead of the other


----------



## Disconnekt

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> So i like what i've been reading on these [CLR100]s. Are they better than the JVC fx 40s??


 
   
  I haven't heard the FX40s, only the FX3X, and I'd say these have a similar signature to the FX3X but sound a whole lot better for much less money.  I think I remember reading that Dsnuts ordered the CLR100s, so maybe he can chime in on that...


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those clear ones look so tempting! 

Wonder what's the best place to buy the CLR150 in UK.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


 

 ^ Oh boi, can't wait to hear how that "CORE BASS" one sounds like.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh boi, can't wait to hear how that "CORE BASS" one sounds like.


 

 Also interested as well. I know I made the right choice cause the CLR has the amount of bass I want but interested to hear how immersive those wider housings make the sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Also interested as well. I know I made the right choice cause the CLR has the amount of bass I want but interested to hear how immersive those wider housings make the sound.


 

 ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hey jants are you gonna give those coolcore v2s a try???


----------



## Dsnuts

Guys, the CLR100 is very impressive.. It is the COR150 that is mind blowing!! I can't believe how good these sound for $15? Wut??!!!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Tempting. I might end up trying them but not right away. Need more impressions. Not sure if they have the right signature/bass amount just yet. Maybe if Mochill says they end up with less bass than the FXZ200


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Guys, the CLR100 is very impressive.. It is the COR150 that is mind blowing!! I can't believe how good these sound for $15? Wut??!!!


 

 ^ Dat ear hook...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did it for ya' huh??? : P


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Tempting. I might end up trying them but not right away. Need more impressions. Not sure if they have the right signature/bass amount just yet. *Maybe if Mochill says they end up with less bass than the FXZ200*


 
  haha well played, cuz you as well as i know that that ain't ever gonna happen. You might never know who might get on these things.


----------



## FHSWarrior

dsnuts said:


> Guys, the CLR100 is very impressive.. It is the COR150 that is mind blowing!! I can't believe how good these sound for $15? Wut??!!!


 better bass than the fx101s??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Also interested as well. I know I made the right choice cause the CLR has the amount of bass I want but interested to hear how immersive those wider housings make the sound.


 

 Bigger overall presentation.  Not too much bigger bass. Overall the sound is more immersive. Wider, deeper stage..Think a much more musical version of the CLR100. Very similar detail level. Notes are much more thicker and smoother..Music has much more weight to it.
   
  I want to say the mids are more present in the COR150 over the CLR100. Obviously the bass will be bigger but not over whelming..These sound better than most of the older CKS earphones., I am gonna have to do a head to head against my CKS77..Unbelievable how good these sound for how cheap..
   
  Let me burn them in for a few hours and will listen to them here to gather some more thoughts on them. These sound like they are on another level over the older cheapo bass stuff easily. These don't quite reach the DX210 level but these have many similar traits of the much more expensive DX210 for 1/4th the cost?


----------



## jant71

With burn in the CLR detail came out, some nice layering on the low end, treble smooths but not too much to lose sparkle. Mids came up a bit as well. More the "in your face" and intimate one of the two but I like the signature better than the CKN70 and after the bass tightened and sped up I might actually say I like the CLR bass for being more musical over the CKN. Of course I don't jam them in a ways but a comfy, slightly more shallow fit with the CLR. Very comfy as well. Just a couple of sweet pair of budget phones! Again, kudos to AT for great value!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya The CLR is surprising as well.. I think AT did a nice job with both these earphones. Both of them are so cheap. Might as well get both.


----------



## jant71

Right they complement each other in many ways. I have the CKP200 already, which is over the ear, the 8.5mm driver and the bigger open/immersive sound so I only went for the CLR100 myself but people can buy both.


----------



## ericp10

The WS99 is $150 now out of Japan! But I reeled myself back in. I'm going to wait and buy the SZ2000 in a couple of weeks. For now, the AS-2, H-200, V6, and CKS1000 will take up my listening time (with a sprinkling of A900x). IF I can sell some things off then I may think about adding some things. Happy listening!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya The CLR is surprising as well.. I think AT did a nice job with both these earphones. Both of them are so cheap. Might as well get both.


 
   
  Dang! I was going to load up my tenso order with them, but they are not sold on amazon.jp! The cheapest I can find them is here on ebay.ca (I can't use ebay.com) is for $19.63 + $10.60 shipping for a total of $30.23 (those are the blue ones - the black ones are more). Oh well!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Tempting. I might end up trying them but not right away. Need more impressions. Not sure if they have the right signature/bass amount just yet. Maybe if Mochill says they end up with less bass than the FXZ200


 
  I will end up taking one for the team, but I believe in mochill, will provide my own impressions with it along witht he carbo comparison when I buy it. I am sad that my fxz100s are half-dead so I can't provide good impressions on those, I need to repurchase it since a cable broke, but all is good I hope.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> I will end up taking one for the team, but I believe in mochill, will provide my own impressions with it along witht he carbo comparison when I buy it. I am sad that my fxz100s are half-dead so I can't provide good impressions on those, I need to repurchase it since a cable broke, but all is good I hope.


 

 ^ can't you just re-cable those FXZ100 of yours??? I don't got the skittles for it but it shouldn't be THAT difficult right???


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Dang! I was going to load up my tenso order with them, but they are not sold on amazon.jp! The cheapest I can find them is here on ebay.ca (I can't use ebay.com) is for $19.63 + $10.60 shipping for a total of $30.23 (those are the blue ones - the black ones are more). Oh well!




I'm in the same boat! 

It will cost me nearly £30 to buy them on ebay from beachaudio. I'm in UK. 

For that I might as well pay a bit extra and get Zero Audio or Corecool V2.

Sorry but those ATH are only cheap for the US buyers, not anyone else.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I'm in the same boat!
> 
> It will cost me nearly £30 to buy them on ebay from beachaudio. I'm in UK.
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah newegg has the black ones for 20 shipped on ebay and on their site.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just had a thought..These drivers are bigger on the COR150. They look like 12.5mm or 13mm drivers.. Which got me thinking. Something smells kinda fishy here.
   
  I know manufacturers like to reuse stuff they have a stock pile of.. These simply sound too good and also kinda sounds familiar to me. They don't sound like the CKS earphones.. These sound like CKM earphones. CKM500 to be exact. Similar in tonality. Hmmm.. Could these be CKM500s in disguise?


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ can't you just re-cable those FXZ100 of yours??? I don't got the skittles for it but it shouldn't be THAT difficult right???


 
  I was thinking of doing that, but would it be feasible with most earphones?  thank you for a great suggestion, though. However,while I may be able to do that, but at the moment I will leave it as it is because I have cravings for the hypetrain that is present at this moment, lol. The Carbo bass and most likely a remade Radius TWF12K that has been made recently! http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A6%E3%82%B9-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%AF%86%E9%96%89%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-radius-HP-TWF12-HP-TWF12K/dp/B00AXHALPO they look awesome, but cheaply built though. The TWF11K had mixed reviews, but hopefully the TWF12K would be a revision of the 11, even though the 21 was the actual revised 11. I feel like taking a risk on these, and mochill's discovery. Most of my dollars will have to be acquainted with my Japanese friends whether they like it or not : (.


----------



## Dsnuts

After some A/Bing against my CKM500. The driver is within the same family. Could be the same driver. The real difference would be in the housing/material. The more expensive CKM500 uses aluminum and has the details to go along with it. The COR150 uses plastic and so that is where the difference really is. But tonality of the 2 phones are similar. Dynamics as well..I threw on some wide bore Auveo tips and this seems to open up the sound more so.
   
  Will see how they turn out in the morning.. So far I am impressed with the quality I am hearing from these 2.. Are they absolute must haves? No not really. But it is amazing to me what you can get for sound for less than a $20 spot now a days..Who don't love a cheapo that sounds great.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gonna bite again... Haven't been disappointed with the AT iem's I've gotten, cheap enough 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> After some A/Bing against my CKM500. The driver is within the same family. Could be the same driver. The real difference would be in the housing/material. The more expensive CKM500 uses aluminum and has the details to go along with it. The COR150 uses plastic and so that is where the difference really is. But tonality of the 2 phones are similar. Dynamics as well..I threw on some wide bore Auveo tips and this seems to open up the sound more so.
> 
> Will see how they turn out in the morning.. So far I am impressed with the quality I am hearing from these 2.. Are they absolute must haves? No not really. But it is amazing to me what you can get for sound for less than a $20 spot now a days..Who don't love a cheapo that sounds great.


 
  How are the COR150s compared to the FX40s?


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the ear guides. I can use that on any one of my other Iems. FXZs  MP8320. Lol. Then you get a great cheapo bud with em too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> How are the COR150s compared to the FX40s?


 

 Let me burn them in over night as I got them later this afternoon.. All AT phones I owned get better with burn in and I suspect both these earphones have no factory burn in so I will be better able to tell how they are gonna be after some music blastin..


----------



## quisxx

Hey moochill after burn in you still think the Corecool V2 have more bass than the fxz200?  Thinking about maybe hopping back into the IEM game and if these have the same or more bass than the fxz's, and overall sound even at least, I may consider these.


----------



## MuzicLife

SO I just ordered the TT isurus, and there are even better ones than those?  dangit


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Oh my fellow "giant killer" brothers, I think I can finally leave you guys alone for a long while. I think my IEM hunt is done (unless they put out a triple-driver CKS1000, which they don't really need to do....lol).
> 
> I heard the ASG-2 again today, and it's king in the IEM universal in my opinion (with the CKS1000 a close second). But with some things coming down the pike for the ASG-2 (that I can't talk about right now), it will be even more of a value along with being the great sound IEM it is.
> 
> Anyway, I have my custom AS-2, my custom V6, the CKS100, and the T-Peos H-200 (which is opening up beautifully as a neutral hybrid). I think I'm going to sell the CKN70 and CKN50. I've probably keep the BA200, but sell the TDK IE800. I will buy the SZ2000, and I should be set in this hobby for a good long while. Shure shouldn't look at me anymore. How dare they offer a $1K earphone when there's so much top-tier sounding earphones for under $600 (customs too) out here? The AS-2 is just blowing my mind right now. Happy listening!


 
   
  Hi-curious about these ASG-2 universals, the link has them at $598 as someone pointed out. As you have these and the custom version, my question is: does it pay to spend $600 for a universal? Sure, many customs are considerably more, but, once your up in this rarified range, is the sq of the ASG-2 close enough to customs to make it worth while? Seems your on the way, may as well save some pennies and go for it, already, but if they're really close to the $1000 or so babies, maybe not.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Hi-curious about these ASG-2 universals, the link has them at $598 as someone pointed out. As you have these and the custom version, my question is: does it pay to spend $600 for a universal? Sure, many customs are considerably more, but, once your up in this rarified range, is the sq of the ASG-2 close enough to customs to make it worth while? Seems your on the way, may as well save some pennies and go for it, already, but if they're really close to the $1000 or so babies, maybe not.


 
   
   
  I will have too get into this deeper later, but yes, this $600 IEM sounds just as good as any top tier universals and some top tier customs. Of course some would argue that a custom is best since it's designed to the specific shape of your ear inside and out. But the ASG-2 comes so close to the average shape of the ear in the way it was designed, and the best thing about the ASG-2 is that as a universal it is way easier to sell (can't do that this with this custom version if I didn't like the signature), and it's it's built to be upgradable fairly easy. That makes the ASG-2 quite worth it in my book. Of course, it sounds fantastic to my ears.


----------



## mochill

The corecool v2 is better then the fxz200 with out burn in , trust me the mids just blow the fxz200 out of the want and the airiness to the sound with a beautiful natural tonality  , to me the bass digs deeper and impact is more , treble is realistic also and consider there price you should be a happy camper .


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> I was thinking of doing that, but would it be feasible with most earphones?  thank you for a great suggestion, though. However,while I may be able to do that, but at the moment I will leave it as it is because I have cravings for the hypetrain that is present at this moment, lol. The Carbo bass and most likely a remade Radius TWF12K that has been made recently! http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A9%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%A6%E3%82%B9-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%AF%86%E9%96%89%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-radius-HP-TWF12-HP-TWF12K/dp/B00AXHALPO they look awesome, but cheaply built though. The TWF11K had mixed reviews, but hopefully the TWF12K would be a revision of the 11, even though the 21 was the actual revised 11. I feel like taking a risk on these, and mochill's discovery. Most of my dollars will have to be acquainted with my Japanese friends whether they like it or not : (.


 
  ^ never did any re-cables my self so i wouldn't know but some guy from the MH1C thread was able to do it with a detachable cable and that was his 1st time me thinks. His cable was already pre-made and it only cost him like $20 something.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I like the ear guides. I can use that on any one of my other Iems. FXZs  MP8320. Lol. Then you get a great cheapo bud with em too.


 
  Yeppp, dem ear guides might come in handy......... smart thinking.
   
  Quote: 





muziclife said:


> SO I just ordered the TT isurus, and there are even better ones than those?  dangit


 
  Hope you didn't pay more than $20. haha They were ok, but a lot of the new stuff that is out is much better than the Tt for about the same price. Hell i even like the monoprice iems over them. LoL


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The corecool v2 is better then the fxz200 with out burn in , trust me the mids just blow the fxz200 out of the want and the airiness to the sound with a beautiful natural tonality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1 Last question.  Do they sound as "3D" as the FXZ's?  I'm one of the ppl who felt that those didn't sound like IEM's.  They sounded (to me) like they were nearly full sized cans.  Do the V2 come close to that presentation?


----------



## quartertone

But has anyone actually heard of Coolcore? Sounds ultra-cheapo, I'd like to know some background.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hmmm....the problem with this stuff, of course, is that you can't audition it generally before springing for it (would have loved to make the NY area meet, family obligations prevented me from going). Resell is an option, of course, though I tend to just collect draws of stuff rather than do the posting/selling. The ability to resell is an advantage over custome, sure, makes me think about it. To some extent, the headphones in the "affordable" category (now, with some budget "giant killers" out there, seems to be about $20-$150, maybe $200, though that starts to be a bit of a stretch), you start to deal with "flavors", personal preferences...to be continued...


----------



## doctorjazz

....Back... Hate it when life intrudes on audio,, :'(. Anyway, a lot of change in this range, assuming you're dealing with something good, comes down to flavors, personal taste. It's fun to try this stuff out, but sometimes I feel like it's like trying to recreate your first kiss. It's hard to get the feeling back the same way. I feel like sometimes the only way to get really make a difference may be to really move to another level hardware. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chengsta

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm....the problem with this stuff, of course, is that you can't audition it generally before springing for it (would have loved to make the NY area meet, family obligations prevented me from going). Resell is an option, of course, though I tend to just collect draws of stuff rather than do the posting/selling. The ability to resell is an advantage over custome, sure, makes me think about it. To some extent, the headphones in the "affordable" category (now, with some budget "giant killers" out there, seems to be about $20-$150, maybe $200, though that starts to be a bit of a stretch), you start to deal with "flavors", personal preferences...to be continued...


 
   
  I just have to say that the asg-2 is mostly for musicians, not for everyone.  It wasn't really fun sounding to me.  Kinda dry compared to the sony xba 40 (I'm not trying to convince anyone to buy the 40's because I know there are better things for the price out there.  But I only mention it because it's the only iems I have to compare to anything atm.).  The way people described the asg-2 almost made me buy them, but after getting to try them out for 30-45 minutes I decided to look elsewhere and didn't think twice about it.  The signature definitely isn't for me.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





chengsta said:


> *I just have to say that the asg-2 is mostly for musicians, not for everyone.*  It wasn't really fun sounding to me.  Kinda dry compared to the sony xba 40 (I'm not trying to convince anyone to buy the 40's because I know there are better things for the price out there.  But I only mention it because it's the only iems I have to compare to anything atm.).  The way people described the asg-2 almost made me buy them, but after getting to try them out for 30-45 minutes I decided to look elsewhere and didn't think twice about it.  The signature definitely isn't for me.


 
   
  True, and no IEM is for everyone. The best way to know if an IEM is for you is to listen to it if you have the chance. The W4 was a dry IEM, and I loved it! I wouldn't call the ASG-2 dry at all, but everyone hears differently. I have the XBA-4, and while it's okay, it's not a "realistic" sound IEM to my ears (I don't know how much difference there is from the XBA-4 and XBA-40 though). So my point is that when one person says they love or hate an IEM it doesn't mean you will feel the same way about that IEM. People thought I would hate the W4 because I was more of a basshead (not totally) compared to the neutral leaning tuning of the Westone. Well that W4 ended up being one of my favorites and I kept it for awhile.


----------



## mochill

The corecool v2 sounds more 3D to my ear versus the fxz200 so you will be happy


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just had a thought..These drivers are bigger on the COR150. They look like 12.5mm or 13mm drivers.. Which got me thinking. Something smells kinda fishy here.
> 
> I know manufacturers like to reuse stuff they have a stock pile of.. These simply sound too good and also kinda sounds familiar to me. They don't sound like the CKS earphones.. These sound like CKM earphones. CKM500 to be exact. Similar in tonality. Hmmm.. Could these be CKM500s in disguise?


 
   
  All AT's latest NA releases share an 8.5mm driver CKL, CKP, CLR, COR. Quite a few of the Japanese models as well. Just been replaced with the new 8mm driver in the latest CK323M/S. They are most likely tuned the same way based on how they describe them both. Just like the MH1 and the HPM78 are both hard to drive and both tuned to nearly the same sig but one is a 9.2mm and the MH1 is a 5.7mm.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> But has anyone actually heard of Coolcore? Sounds ultra-cheapo, I'd like to know some background.




Google? 

Never heard of them myself before but nothing wrong with trying new company's products. 

Look at T-Peos, they were hidden to us before the H100 was released last year. Then everything just exploded. 




mochill said:


> The corecool v2 sounds more 3D to my ear versus the fxz200 so you will be happy




Wow, that's sounding better and better. Looks like they will most definitely be my next IEM purchase. 

My guess from your report that they will sound better for trance than Carbo Basso or Carbo Tenore.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The corecool v2 sounds more 3D to my ear versus the fxz200 so you will be happy


 
  I guess I'll be trying them out then.  The guy has a return policy so I guess I can just send them back if I don't like them.


----------



## Jakkal

I have just ordered refurbished PR401 for 11.30$ with code LMUECUST from lendmeyourears. For that price I think is a no brainer, the regular price is around 75$. They also have GR07 MK1 for 75$ and I'll probably jump on that too.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I have just ordered refurbished PR401 for 11.30$ with code LMUECUST from lendmeyourears. For that price I think is a no brainer, the regular price is around 75$. They also have GR07 MK1 for 75$ and I'll probably jump on that too.


 
   
  shipping for me added 4 bucks..... and ended being 16 bucks and some change.  Put it out of the worth buying range for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> shipping for me added 4 bucks..... and ended being 16 bucks and some change.  Put it out of the worth buying range for me.


 

 dood you got those iem re-cabling skittles fine tuned yet??? if so maybe you could help that other dood out with his fxz100s for a small fee. i am sure he is down with it. 
   
  we all know how kind hearted you are. : P


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> shipping for me added 4 bucks..... and ended being 16 bucks and some change.  Put it out of the worth buying range for me.


 
  Just pick free international shipping. Total was 11.26$ for me.
   
1 x PR401 (refurbished) () = SGD15.00
------------------------------------------------------
Discount Coupon LMUECUST applied: -SGD1.05
Sub-Total: SGD13.95
International Shipping (Free Shipping For International Customers for Astrotec, Vsonic and 
Rockit products): SGD0.00
Total: SGD13.95


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> dood you got those iem re-cabling skittles fine tuned yet??? if so maybe you could help that other dood out with his fxz100s for a small fee. i am sure he is down with it.
> 
> we all know how kind hearted you are. : P


 
   
  hahaha...that stupid uk seller that didnt send me the retail mh1...sent me another bulk package mh1 SMH.  I was thinking of giving it a whirl to make it have the removeable CIEM sockets than sell for like 1 billion dollars.  Half would of course be given to charity.  At very least it would be used to replace the funds i used to get the amperiors.  Really need to do a fire sale soon.
   
  BTG audio does iem recables i believe.  
  Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Just pick free international shipping. Total was 11.36$ for me.
> 
> 1 x PR401 (refurbished) () = SGD15.00
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
   
  but it isnt atrotec, vsonic or rockit....If it ships kew but i dont want to be billed later for it.


----------



## Jakkal

tekerugburn said:


> but it isnt atrotec, vsonic or rockit....If it ships kew but i dont want to be billed later for it.



 
 Well, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *TekeRugburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> but it isnt atrotec, vsonic or rockit....If it ships kew but i dont want to be billed later for it.


 
   
  They say free shipping on the product page for the pr401 -  http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?products_id=74.  However, they also say the products are "reburbished" and that the vsonics come with an "8 moths" warranty.  Hilarious spelling errors aside, I'm positive that Lendmeurears is offering free shipping on these and just about everything, they just require you to choose it yourself on checkout.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> They say free shipping on the product page for the pr401 -  http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?products_id=74.  However, they also say the products are "reburbished" and that the vsonics come with an "8 moths" warranty.  Hilarious spelling errors aside, I'm positive that Lendmeurears is offering free shipping on these and just about everything, they just require you to choose it yourself on checkout.


 
   
  hmmm... i never ordered from them so thats good to know.
   
  But i really need to stop buying these cheapies.  Quantity of audio gear is just getting to large;  Decided my next purchases will be the SZ2K's and Heir 4.A (the custom version).  Since its custom I will need a 3rd custom cable...thinking of hitting the trifecta with whiplash and getting an 8 conductor TWag.  This will put a dent in my funds for everything else.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just tried both the CLR100 and the COR150 after and overnight of burn in.. Both sound excellent. Can't believe what I am hearing out of these two..These are supposed to be those cheapo supermarket displayed cheaply packaged throw away earphones.. There is nothing throw away about the sound.
   
  The sound is better than so many I have heard in their price range..I can see some of you guys selling off your CKN50s and CKN70s after getting the CLR100 and even higher end phones after getting the COR150.
   
  I did some tip rolling and both seem to benefit from wider bore tips. I am using Sennheiser double flange tips. The CLR100 improved quite a bit from last night.. I am gonna have to whip out the CKN50 to compare them with. Very similar. The COR150 really sound like some of the better CKM/CKS earphones combined. It is amazing what I am hearing out of both these for peanuts. It is strange to me that these are not available world wide. AT stuff usually comes out in Japan and Asia first but I don't see these anywhere else but the US.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> hahaha...that stupid uk seller that didnt send me the retail mh1...sent me another bulk package mh1 SMH.  I was thinking of giving it a whirl to make it have the removeable CIEM sockets than sell for like 1 billion dollars.  Half would of course be given to charity.  At very least it would be used to replace the funds i used to get the amperiors.  *Really need to do a fire sale soon.*
> 
> BTG audio does iem recables i believe.
> 
> but it isnt atrotec, vsonic or rockit....If it ships kew but i dont want to be billed later for it.


 
  ^ Those es7s you know what's up.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I just tried both the CLR100 and the COR150 after and overnight of burn in.. Both sound excellent. Can't believe what I am hearing out of these two..These are supposed to be those cheapo supermarket displayed cheaply packaged throw away earphones.. There is nothing throw away about the sound.
> 
> *The sound is better than so many I have heard in their price range..I can see some of you guys selling off your CKN50s and CKN70s after getting the CLR100 and even higher end phones after getting the COR150.*
> 
> I did some tip rolling and both seem to benefit from wider bore tips. I am using Sennheiser double flange tips. The CLR100 improved quite a bit from last night.. I am gonna have to whip out the CKN50 to compare them with. Very similar. The COR150 really sound like some of the better CKM/CKS earphones combined. It is amazing what I am hearing out of both these for peanuts. It is strange to me that these are not available world wide. AT stuff usually comes out in Japan and Asia first but I don't see these anywhere else but the US.


 
  ^ wayyy ahead of you meng, my CKN70s has already been listed for sale. Hey Teke, how 'bout a trade of my CKN70s for those es7s of yours, since you still haven't gotten to try these 70s yet.
   
  The 70s are great but my FXZ200s can't be touched right now. Just too happy with them.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I have just ordered refurbished PR401 for 11.30$ with code LMUECUST from lendmeyourears. For that price I think is a no brainer, the regular price is around 75$. They also have GR07 MK1 for 75$ and I'll probably jump on that too.


 
  8 *year *warranty Free shipping!  LOL


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey Teke, how 'bout a trade of my CKN70s for those es7s of yours, since you still haven't gotten to try these 70s yet.
> 
> The 70s are great but my FXZ200s can't be touched right now. Just too happy with them.


 
The sound is better than so many I have heard in their price range..*I can see some of you guys selling off your CKN50s and CKN70s after getting the CLR100 and even higher end phones after getting the COR150.*
   
I think i might just try out these COR150's for 20 shipped.  
   
ES7's are just too pretty... I dont even listen to them; they're there just for eye candy.  
   
Gonna do a comparison with the GR06's and the TDK EB-750's.  
   
Still trying to find a cheapie that handles layers well.  All has started to sound congested when it really starts to stack up.... then again I'm comparing them to JH13's which isnt fair.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> The sound is better than so many I have heard in their price range..*I can see some of you guys selling off your CKN50s and CKN70s after getting the CLR100 and even higher end phones after getting the COR150.*
> 
> I think i might just try out these COR150's for 20 shipped.
> 
> ...


 
  Sigh what a waste, it's a headphone fool!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. So I plugged in my CKN50. I was listening to the left side of the CKN50 and the right side of the CLR100.
   
  They sound like one earphone.. I think the CLR100 is using the same driver as the CKN50..They sound too identical. The CKN50 longer housing gives them a bit wider sense of stage but otherwise unless your listening for it. Identical.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Sigh what a waste, it's a headphone fool!!!


 
   
  same thing could be said for the headphone stand they're on


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. So I plugged in my CKN50. I was listening to the left side of the CKN50 and the right side of the CLR100.
> 
> They sound like one earphone.. I think the *CLR100 is using the same driver as the CKN50*..They sound too identical. The CKN50 longer housing gives them a bit wider sense of stage but otherwise unless your listening for it. Identical.


 
  impossible. is a 8.5mm VS a micro 5.7mm
   
  anyway, those cheapos beating the FXDs too?


----------



## ericp10

The H200 is such a beautiful sounding hybrid that has opened up real nicely!!


----------



## Kamakahah

tekerugburn said:


> but it isnt atrotec, vsonic or rockit....If it ships kew but i dont want to be billed later for it.




I follow the instructions on the site and the same as you, and others pointed out that I could have got the free shipping. I'm pretty sure they get billed later or will get refunded for selecting incorrect options. We'll see.


----------



## Disconnekt

A/Bing the CLR100 and COR150... I'm pretty sure they're the same driver.  The different housing with additional venting gives the COR a massive bass boost, but otherwise they have just about identical frequency response to my ears.  I use nearly the exact same parametric EQ settings to get them to sound flat to me (with the exception of the COR's extra bass).  I think any discrepancies in the exact frequencies of the upper mid/treble peaks is due to different insertion depth from different fit of the two housings.  Like I said, they're nearly identical in any case, and I cut the peaks by the same amount to get the same result.  However, I think the COR is more reverbrant and smeared, especially in the bass, and this gives it a narrower soundstage to my ears.  This combined with the facts that the CLR has better driver matching and easier/more comfortable fit for my ears, and if I twist them just right after insertion, they have nearly as much bass as (but much tighter than) the COR, makes them the clear winners to me.  They just sound much more refined and cleaner.  They're not TOO far behind my CKN70s in technical ability, but better driver matching in the 70s and their unbelievably quick laser precision across the entire frequency spectrum means they're in no danger of being replaced by the CLR100.  The COR150 might be kind of redundant, though, and I might end up getting rid of them.
   
  EDIT: The soundstage on the CKN70 is so much bigger and more immersive it's ridiculous.  These are clearly in another league versus the CLR100.  Even so, the CLR punches far above its weight, and I'd say it's much more capable than the similarly priced Philips SHE3590.  The Philips *might* sound better without EQ, but its treble is very peaky, so it sounds oddly comb-filtered, and its soundstage is quite narrow.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. So I plugged in my CKN50. I was listening to the left side of the CKN50 and the right side of the CLR100.
> 
> They sound like one earphone.. I think the CLR100 is using the same driver as the CKN50..They sound too identical. The CKN50 longer housing gives them a bit wider sense of stage but otherwise unless your listening for it. Identical.


 
  Ds man i think you are losing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> same thing could be said for the headphone stand they're on


 
  haha i am using my crappy @ss acer ferrari monitor for the same purpose. That stupid piece of junk crapped out on me after a year, thank god i got them cheap or else i would have been pissed. But it sure is pretty to look at though..............
   

   
   
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The H200 is such a beautiful sounding hybrid that has opened up real nicely!!


 
  MO' BASS or NO DICE!!! Those thangs might be too neutral for my taste.
   
  Quote: 





disconnekt said:


> A/Bing the CLR100 and COR150... I'm pretty sure they're the same driver.  The different housing with additional venting gives the COR a massive bass boost, but otherwise they have just about identical frequency response to my ears.  I use nearly the exact same parametric EQ settings to get them to sound flat to me (with the exception of the COR's extra bass).  I think any discrepancies in the exact frequencies of the upper mid/treble peaks is due to different insertion depth from different fit of the two housings.  Like I said, they're nearly identical in any case, and I cut the peaks by the same amount to get the same result.  However, I think the COR is more reverbrant and smeared, especially in the bass, and this gives it a narrower soundstage to my ears.  This combined with the facts that the CLR has better driver matching and easier/more comfortable fit for my ears, and if I twist them just right after insertion, they have nearly as much bass as (but much tighter than) the COR, makes them the clear winners to me.  They just sound much more refined and cleaner.  They're not TOO far behind my CKN70s in technical ability, but better driver matching in the 70s and their unbelievably quick laser precision across the entire frequency spectrum means they're in no danger of being replaced by the CLR100.  The COR150 might be kind of redundant, though, and I might end up getting rid of them.
> 
> EDIT: The soundstage on the CKN70 is so much bigger and more immersive it's ridiculous.  These are clearly in another league versus the CLR100.  Even so, the CLR punches far above its weight, and I'd say it's much more capable than the similarly priced Philips SHE3590.  The Philips *might* sound better without EQ, but its treble is very peaky, so it sounds oddly comb-filtered, and its soundstage is quite narrow.


 
  ^ you hear this Teke, since you got those cheapo ATHs coming your way, how you gonna really know how compete against those CKN70s without owning them meng. C'mon lets make a deal you know you wanna.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Ds man i think you are losing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah i figured youd say that.... Jant is selling his with some ecci's for a good price.
   
  oh and BTW... it happened.... it wasn't the mdr's or UE but I got some V-Moda M80's.  Not bad eh? lol
   
  My monitor works; just too small....24" is sooo 2006.
   
  But yeah I will probably put the es7's in the fire sale... ill pm before i post it up so you have first dibs


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> yeah i figured youd say that.... Jant is selling his with some ecci's for a good price.
> 
> oh and BTW... it happened.... it wasn't the mdr's or UE but I got some V-Moda M80's.  Not bad eh? lol
> 
> ...


 

 LMAO i was probably eyeing those same M80s as you. But the dood wasn't interested in my stuff. So was it your WS55s for the M80s, damn that is a sweet trade if is was. You lucky @ss mofo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  haha, my damn acer is 20" meng, don't know whatcha talking 'bout. soooo 1999.
   
  Cools we might work something out then. C'mon meng you need those CKN70s in yo' life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeppp if my FXZ200s weren't so awesomesauce jants' triple combo is pretty tempting. C'mon WAYNE get on it!!! 
   
  Oh N/M those XBA40s are gone. :  (


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO i was probably eyeing those same M80s as you. But the dood wasn't interested in my stuff. So was it your WS55s for the M80s, damn that is a sweet trade if is was. You lucky @ss mofo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah...im not looking to get into the 100+ dollar universals unless its via trades.
   
  maybe trade the m80's for some Bass editions but i doubt i will.
   
  these univerals im trying are just to pass time until sz2k's and heir 4.a.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> yeah...im not looking to get into the 100+ dollar universals unless its via trades.
> 
> *maybe trade the m80's for some Bass editions but i doubt i will.*
> 
> these univerals im trying are just to pass time until sz2k's and heir 4.a.


 
  ^ ehhh i thought you don't like no *BASS* in your headphones. Those SZ2Ks are gonna probably have AMAZING sub bass if these FXZ200s are any indication of how they might sound. The tech used is pretty similar.
   
  You talking about the gr07 BEs, i have auditioned the m80s and like i said before, my cheapo JVC S500s can more than hang with them. So the gr07 BEs is for sure a step up in sound despite it being an iem.
   
  Jants has a really great deal here, get it while you still can!!!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/662665/audio-technica-and-ecci-earphones


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh i thought you don't like no *BASS* in your headphones. Those SZ2Ks are gonna probably have AMAZING sub bass if these FXZ200s are any indication of how they might sound. The tech used is pretty similar.
> 
> You talking about the gr07 BEs, i have auditioned the m80s and like i said before, my cheapo JVC S500s can more than hang with them. So the gr07 BEs is for sure a step up in sound despite it being an iem.
> 
> ...




I just want a top tierish all arounder. I have the gr06 which is a pretty decent all arounder. 

Maybe go old school and get the mtpcs.


----------



## Zelda

so, Cor150 owners, could pls post some photos? thanks!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Cools we might work something out then. C'mon meng you need those CKN70s in yo' life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Triple combo? Huh? What?
   
  Quote: 





> Jants has a really great deal here, get it while you still can!!!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/662665/audio-technica-and-ecci-earphones


 
   
  Ah, that triple (now double) combo! Yes, I was interested in the xba40's at one time. But that was BC... as in *B*efore *C*ks1000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hmm, I'm thinking of selling my S500's + ATH pleathers and probably with cheap FX101's thrown in. Wanna add these funds towards getting something like the CKS1000, GR07 BE or FXZ200. I think the S500's are redundant now for me as I prefer my CKN70's over them.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking of selling my S500's + ATH pleathers and probably with cheap FX101's thrown in. Wanna add these funds towards getting something like the CKS1000, GR07 BE or FXZ200. I think the S500's are redundant now for me as I prefer my CKN70's over them.


 
   
  Headphones and iems are so different that I can't see how one would make the other redundant. But, if you simply are using the CKN70's the majority of the time and are hardly ever using the S500's (and you don't think that you will), then I can understand you not wanting to keep them. And I can also understand the desire to sell something to fund something new - been there, done that! Fwiw, one reason that I am finally so happy is because with the ath trifecta that I have going on, each item sounds *awesome* yet sufficiently different! Each one can handle anything with aplomb, yet I love the AD900X's for rock, pop etc as well as for tv/movies, I love the WS99's for anything bass oriented (ie trance), and I love the CKS1000's for pretty much everything (but, having something jammed into my ears for too long simply starts driving me batty). So I love being able to switch between the three depending on my mood or depending on what I'm listening too. And the trifecta have definitely staunched my upgrade-itis quite a bit (thank goodness)! Sorry for the ramble


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Triple combo? Huh? What?
> 
> 
> Ah, that triple (now double) combo! Yes, I was interested in the xba40's at one time. But that was BC... as in *B*efore *C*ks1000
> ...


 
  ^ But i am always thinking of you though WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking of selling my S500's + ATH pleathers and probably with cheap FX101's thrown in. Wanna add these funds towards getting something like the CKS1000, GR07 BE or FXZ200. I think the S500's are redundant now for me as I prefer my CKN70's over them.


 
  haha i am like the opposite of you, my S500s makes my CKN70s a bit redundant.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ But i am always thinking of you though WAYNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Makes sense considering you have the fxz200's. Since you like the s500's so much, it makes me wonder if you think they make your ws99's redundant


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha i am like the opposite of you, my S500s makes my CKN70s a bit redundant.


 
  Listening to KO makes your audio gear redundant.
  Anyone on here try out the budget TDK wonders (not the MT300) that nick n has a thread on?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Makes sense considering you have the fxz200's. Since you like the s500's so much, it makes me wonder if you think they make your ws99's redundant


 
  ^ you know what i had those exact thoughts for some time but when i ampped those WS99s and bass boost them on my e17 lordy lord!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gets the cups shaking but the bass comes through so clean and tight. I never gets distorted. But having said that, my super modded HM5 S500s can even hang with those WS99s so................
   
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Listening to KO makes your audio gear redundant.
> Anyone on here try out the budget TDK wonders (not the MT300) that nick n has a thread on?


 
  KO IS THE GOD OF ALL GEARS AUDIO, he will show you what they are truly capable of, nuff said. HAIL KO!!!
   
  / Nope not interested in any more TDKs cuz those MT300s still haunts me till this day.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Listening to KO makes your audio gear redundant.
> Anyone on here try out the budget TDK wonders (not the MT300) that nick n has a thread on?


 
   
  Must experience KO....
   
  And are you talking about the EB750's?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ you know what i had those exact thoughts for some time but when i ampped those WS99s and bass boost them on my e17 lordy lord!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  True, the s500's (even unmodded) are awesome. But also true, the ws99's are just way more refined overall. Amp'em, crank'em, awesome addictive sound.
   
  Quote: 





> / Nope not interested in any more TDKs cuz those MT300s still haunts me till this day.


 
   
  And here I was _this close_ to forgiving you and sending you the 1k's for reviewing. Oh well.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Must experience KO....
> 
> And are you talking about the EB750's?


 
  HERE WE GO. OH SCHIIT IMA HIT THAT ******************.
  Poetic genius.
   
  The non-white ceramic TDKs - not sure about the model number.
   



waynes world said:


> And here I was _this close_ to forgiving you and sending you the 1k's for reviewing. Oh well.


 

  You should just say you'll do it, print out a FR graph, laminate it, then ship it instead of the CKS1000 since you'll be lending them to me wink wink.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> You should just say you'll do it, print out a FR graph, laminate it, then ship it instead of the CKS1000 since you'll be lending them to me wink wink.


 
   
  LOL! Yes, sfw gets the doodle-art graph, and you get the 1k's. I like that!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Headphones and iems are so different that I can't see how one would make the other redundant. But, if you simply are using the CKN70's the majority of the time and are hardly ever using the S500's (and you don't think that you will), then I can understand you not wanting to keep them. And I can also understand the desire to sell something to fund something new - been there, done that! Fwiw, one reason that I am finally so happy is because with the ath trifecta that I have going on, each item sounds *awesome* yet sufficiently different! Each one can handle anything with aplomb, yet I love the AD900X's for rock, pop etc as well as for tv/movies, I love the WS99's for anything bass oriented (ie trance), and I love the CKS1000's for pretty much everything (but, having something jammed into my ears for too long simply starts driving me batty). So I love being able to switch between the three depending on my mood or depending on what I'm listening too. And the trifecta have definitely staunched my upgrade-itis quite a bit (thank goodness)! Sorry for the ramble


 
  That's what point I want to reach, where I can say enough is enough and don't feel like upgrading anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've just realised that I prefer IEM's over Headphones and imo for me I prefer the CKN70's sound sig over the S500's anyway so they ain't getting no time really.
   
  I'm most interested in the CKS1000's over the FXZ200 and GR07 BE's. Anyone have these? Which is best out of the 3?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Must experience KO....
> 
> And are you talking about the EB750's?


 
  ^ Oh you still haven't been KOed yet??? Here ya' go.





... Those shiny bulging muskels!!! <333s
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> *HERE WE GO. OH SCHIIT IMA HIT THAT ******************.*
> Poetic genius.
> 
> The non-white ceramic TDKs - not sure about the model number.
> ...


 
  YES YES YES lyrics to live by!!! My life is now complete, thank you KO you GOD!!!

   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> LOL! Yes, sfw gets the doodle-art graph, and you get the 1k's. I like that!


 
  ^ Pissssh Twinkies' ears are so cheap even ho hos cost more. : P
   
  That would be a mistake of epic proportions, DON"T DO IT!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm most interested in the CKS1000's over the FXZ200 and GR07 BE's. Anyone have these? Which is best out of the 3?


 
   
  I can't comment no the 200's (I think only dsnuts has the 200's and the 1000's). I have the BE's though. They are great iems - very balanced - everything is right with them. And they don't stick out nearly as far as the 1000's lol! The thing though that separates the 1K's from the BE's is the soundstage. It really is like going from excellent 2D to excellent 3D. With the 1k's, you are immersed with a very wide and a very deep soundstage. The imaging is amazing. Instruments are left, right, close, far. You are completely immersed by the music. The bass is always perfectly there - deep and present but not overpowering, very much like with good headphones. The mids are neither forward or recessed - just perfect imo. And the treble is detailed and extended. A very engaging sound to me, the likes of which I haven't heard in an iem before (not to say there aren't others out there with the same characteristics).


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Pissssh Twinkies' ears are so cheap even ho hos cost more. : P
> 
> That would be a mistake of epic proportions, DON"T DO IT!!!


 
  I'll have you know ho hos are super ritzy when you're not situated in the Mexican troll ghettos.
   
  And of course you'd have to consider the fact that master troll here bombarded his ears with 10,000 hrs of aggressive 120dB burn-in from those BEs, so listening impressions might not be the most accurate.
    
  Quote:


waynes world said:


> LOL! Yes, sfw gets the doodle-art graph, and you get the 1k's. I like that!


 
  I'm liking it. I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Pissssh Twinkies' ears are so cheap even ho hos cost more. : P


 
   
  Lol! Just don't tell anyone in the "Buying portable or in-ear headphones" thread that - he is a god in that thread! Indeed, whenever I read his input there, I am somewhat awed - how does our friend TwinQY, the friend with ears so cheap even ho hos cost more,  know this much lol?!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I can't comment no the 200's (I think only dsnuts has the 200's and the 1000's). I have the BE's though. They are great iems - very balanced - everything is right with them. And they don't stick out nearly as far as the 1000's lol! The thing though that separates the 1K's from the BE's is the soundstage. It really is like going from excellent 2D to excellent 3D. With the 1k's, you are immersed with a very wide and a very deep soundstage. The imaging is amazing. Instruments are left, right, close, far. You are completely immersed by the music. The bass is always perfectly there - deep and present but not overpowering, very much like with good headphones. The mids are neither forward or recessed - just perfect imo. And the treble is detailed and extended. A very engaging sound to me, the likes of which I haven't heard in an iem before (not to say there aren't others out there with the same characteristics).


 

 CKS1000>DX210>COR150..Proper bass phones on all 3 price tiers.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! Just don't tell anyone in the "Buying portable or in-ear headphones" thread that - he is a god in that thread! Indeed, whenever I read his input there, I am somewhat awed - how does our friend TwinQY, *the friend with ears so cheap even ho hos cost more,  know this much lol?!*


 
  Inflation my friend, plenty and plenty of inflation. 
  It's not really something to be awed by though - half the time I realize I might be off-kilter with my impressions. 
   
  Oh, and BTW, recruiting for the thread in case anyone's interested - Warren is on board which makes my life 1000x easier.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> *I'll have you know ho hos are super ritzy when you're not situated in the Mexican troll ghettos.*
> 
> And of course you'd have to consider the fact that master troll here bombarded his ears with 10,000 hrs of aggressive 120dB burn-in from those BEs, so listening impressions might not be the most accurate.
> I'm liking it. I'm liking it a lot.


 
  Hey how you know i get my "ho hos" from the mexican dollar stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! Just don't tell anyone in the "Buying portable or in-ear headphones" thread that - he is a god in that thread! Indeed, whenever I read his input there, I am somewhat awed - how does our friend TwinQY, the friend with ears so cheap even ho hos cost more,  know this much lol?!


 
  You know w/rappers have their book of rhymes, Twinkie here has a book of iems. That's where he gets his super powers from.  Super Twinkie is an attention whore that's why and he knows it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of these days i am gonna steal that holy book of his which he religiously worships daily and we'll see how godly he is without it.
   
.... book of iems come to my dirty lil' hands!!! hohos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CKS1000>DX210>COR150..Proper bass phones on all 3 price tiers.


 
  Don't try to dodge the question Ds, how 'bout those FXZ200s though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Let me fix that for ya' FXZ200 > ALL!!! nuff said. : P
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> *Inflation my friend, plenty and plenty of inflation.*
> It's not really something to be awed by though - half the time I realize I might be off-kilter with my impressions.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, recruiting for the thread in case anyone's interested - Warren is on board which makes my life 1000x easier.


 
  Yeppp, at least you admit it, that Twinkie ego is SUPER inflated. Too much of that buttery/ sugary stuffing gets to your head meng, ease off of it. heeeee
   
  I would if i could but ya' know.......
   
.... i don't wanna crush that lil' Twinkie ego of yours.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You know w/rappers have their book of rhymes, Twinkie here has a book of iems. That's where he gets his super powers from.  Super Twinkie is an attention whore that's why and he knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's just a note file on my iPod. You can borrow it whenever you want.
   



> Yeppp, at least you admit it, that Twinkie ego is SUPER inflated. Too much of that buttery/ sugary stuffing gets to your head meng, ease off of it. heeeee
> 
> I would if i could but ya' know.......
> 
> .... i don't wanna crush that lil' Twinkie ego of yours.


 

  Dem fighting words mang. 
  We'll see who's laughing when you get dem CKS1000 laminated graphs in the mail. 
  Welp, that's enough tomfoolery for me today - forgot what my original question was (oh, right the TDKs) since I've been having so much fun making fun of master troll - it's not hard, you guys should try it out more!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> It's just a note file on my iPod. You can borrow it whenever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
... say what!!! Who is making fun of who now??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PM me those secret iem files of yours, wanna see how good dem notes are. hoho WAYNE is probably drooling like a uncontrollable school girl in an all pink hello kitty store. : P
   
  I got a secret iem coming as well. It's not THAT secret but just tryin' to keep things mo' interesting. Will see soon enough................... i hope.


----------



## sacrifice13

dsnuts said:


> I just had a thought..These drivers are bigger on the COR150. They look like 12.5mm or 13mm drivers.. Which got me thinking. Something smells kinda fishy here.
> 
> I know manufacturers like to reuse stuff they have a stock pile of.. These simply sound too good and also kinda sounds familiar to me. They don't sound like the CKS earphones.. These sound like CKM earphones. CKM500 to be exact. Similar in tonality. Hmmm.. Could these be CKM500s in disguise?



Now that the COR150 have been burned in, how do they sound against the CKM?


----------



## Jakkal

My order for PR401 was canceled and refunded, cause they have run out of stock. Let see if the GR07 will go through.


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ O'rly??? Just like these thangs..........
> ........... saids the devil himself.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What are the one's on the left?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> What are the one's on the left?


 

 ^ LoL, don't worry about it, it's some cheapo chinese knockoff of some generic no name brand. All you have to worry about is the one on the right.


----------



## TekeRugburn

arrghhh...just missed out on a he-500 deal of a lifetime.  damn earbud.
   
  and here i was happy to get some cor150, ksc75 and random NC Pioneer headphones
   
  so sad.....


----------



## waynes world

What deal was that?


----------



## TekeRugburn

It was in the forums. He500, audio gd nfb11 and emotiva ax100 for 600


----------



## mosshorn

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> It was in the forums. He500, audio gd nfb11 and emotiva ax100 for 600


 
  I saw it. I ALMOST bit.
   
   
   
  Almost.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> I saw it. I ALMOST bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost.


 
   
  man i tried my hardest...dude didnt even reply to my pm... i pmed him literally seconds after he posted.  Apparently the seller and buyer were chinese and talked a deal out on facebook....preferential treatment SMH.  I'm like a 1/4 chinese...should count for something.


----------



## d marc0

It's here at last! Impressions coming up...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> It's here at last! Impressions coming up...


 
   
  Looking forward to the impressions mate!
   
  Has no one got the Tenore yet?


----------



## d marc0

ZERO AUDIO Carbo Basso DX210 Review
  

  
 I won't cover anything else aside from the sound because I believe Ds has that covered in his previous review of the Carbo Basso.
 This is my impression straight out of the box and changed the tip with Meelec double flange tips.
  
 Source: Ipod Touch 5Gen
 Amp: FiiO E11 (EQ: 0; Gain: 1)
  
 BASS
 One word: WOW! This pair has the most authoritative bass I've ever heard in an IEM. Very clean, goes really deep and just right in between Punchy and Boomy bass. To me it's just perfect... I now hear a lot of micro details in the lower frequencies (details that I didn't really notice with the XBA 3). This reminds me of the FX3X bass but more refined and detailed. Listening to Megadeth's Kill the King and this can really handle with heavy metal speed. Not as fast as the XBA 3 but the timbre and decay is so much more authentic. Double bass kicks sounded so good, exactly how you hear it on a live concert!
  
 MIDS
 Midrange is so smooth and just about right... not as forward as the XBA 3 but is never lacking and it doesn't disappoint. It doesn't leave you wanting for more because it's there. But for those who love vocals tho, especially female vocals; this may not be the right IEM for you. Mids are not forward enough to highlight female vocals. These phones are not for those who focus on a particular component in a song: may it be guitars, drums, or vocals; this IEM is for those who listen to a song as a whole and have fun with the entire presentation.
  
 HIGHS
 Buttery smooth... think about MH1c with further refinement/tuning. I just love how this pair NEVER reach sibilance. I've thrown every pitchy song in my collection and not once did this pair sounded sibilant. If you have songs by pitchy female artists such as Taylor Swift or Avril Lavigne, this IEM is the solution. I turned up the volume all the way to the top (w/o amp) and their voices didn't go overboard! I believe I can listen to the Carbo Basso all night long and I'd never feel fatigued. It doesn't have the detailed precision of the XBA 3, but on the other hand: it doesn't have the artificial peaky sound either. Just a smooth and refined highs with enough detail to produce a fun yet non-strident music.
  
 DETAILS
 While midrange and treble where not spectacular (like CKN70), the details in the bass department will more than make up for it. This is not an analytical IEM and should never be evaluated as one. As a fun IEM, this delivers more than what's expected. Compared to the XBA 3, the Sony excels in the high frequencies but the DX210 owns the XBA 3 in the lower frequencies.
  
 I'm loving the DX210... This is not a neutral/analytical IEM but a fun and well balanced BASS IEM. It will not replace my XBA 3 but it will definitely get heaps of ear-time because it's just so much fun to listen to. You can really enjoy each and every song in your playlist. That amazing bass even transforms classic acts such as England Dan and John Ford Coley and make their songs sound like they've just been recorded in the recent years. As a result, those oldies don't sound so out of place when they play right after a modern pop song. For $42, I'd say the Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210 is worth MORE than what I paid for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My apologies for not providing more details as I am still a novice at this... but I do know when a pair of cans sound good/bad. A big thanks to Dsnuts for this discovery, it is an awesome IEM for the price indeed!


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I won't cover anything else aside from the sound because I believe Ds has that covered in his previous review of the Carbo Basso.
> This is my impression straight out of the box and changed the tip with Meelec double flange tips.
> 
> Source: Ipod Touch 5Gen
> ...


 
  Hmmmm.

 In your opinion (or anyone else's for that matter), my already possessing fxz200, ckn70 and xb90ex, should i still get THIS (dx210)??


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I won't cover anything else aside from the sound because I believe Ds has that covered in his previous review of the Carbo Basso.
> This is my impression straight out of the box and changed the tip with Meelec double flange tips.
> 
> Source: Ipod Touch 5Gen
> ...


 
  quite nice impressions, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

zelda said:


> quite nice impressions, thanks for sharing!




You didint have to quote the whole post btw it's quite long lol

On another note, look what I received today from a FedEx man:


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> My ckn70's arrived yesterday.
> 
> Initial impression (after about 10 hours of use) is pretty good. Bass is a little bloated to my taste and I do understand what everybody means with the treble being hot, I love my Grado's but damn these Audio-Technica is a bit too much. I usually don't care much for burn in but reading about the HUGE amount of time people are giving these I'm willing to give them more time.


 
  OK, confession time:
  1. I now believe in burn in. No question that the sound of these has changed a lot after about 150 hours of burn in. No more bass bloat or piercing highs. Just wonderful music.
  2. This is the best pair of IEM's I've ever heard.
  Thanks to all of you that recommended/found these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  This really is a great thread!


----------



## Jakkal

Gratz  geko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and look what I just got


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I'm loving the DX210... This is not a neutral/analytical IEM but a fun and well balanced BASS IEM. It will not replace my XBA 3 but it will definitely get heaps of ear-time because it's just so much fun to listen to. You can really enjoy each and every song in your playlist. That amazing bass even transforms classic acts such as England Dan and John Ford Coley and make their songs sound like they've just been recorded in the recent years. As a result, those oldies don't sound so out of place when they play right after a modern pop song. For $42, I'd say the Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210 is worth MORE than what I paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice impressions d marc0! I think that you provided plenty of detail - nice work. I think I'll be quite happy with them as well!


----------



## TekeRugburn

hmmmm....
   
  DX210
  CKN70
  FXD70
  GR02
   
  which to choose


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> DX210
> CKN70
> ...


 
   
  I have the fxd70's. From what I have read, the CKN70's are an upgrade. I'm not sure about the GR02's, but your decision might be between the DX210's and the CKN70's.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have the fxd70's. From what I have read, the CKN70's are an upgrade. I'm not sure about the GR02's, but your decision might be between the DX210's and the CKN70's.


 
   
  Vsonic cables are just so nice.... can't stand majority of universal cables.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Gratz  geko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  what? what?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Gratz  geko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  what is it?  no idea


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Vsonic cables are just so nice.... can't stand majority of universal cables.


 

 Maybe replace the VSD1 or VSD1S(whichever is confirmed the bassier one; VSD1 I think). Newer driver and better specs. Should be a nice upgrade over the GR02 and worthy of being on your list.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Maybe replace the VSD1 or VSD1S(whichever is confirmed the bassier one; VSD1 I think). Newer driver and better specs. Should be a nice upgrade over the GR02 and worthy of being on your list.


 
   
  havent even heard of them....and info is scarce.
   
  none on ebay or lendmeurears
   
  then i might go for the VSD1S...as I don't look for bass as much as everything else


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





zelda said:


> what? what?


 
  I'll make little review and post it later....
  Just wanna say it is a lot smaller than I thought.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Just wanna say* it is a lot smaller than I thought*.


 
   
  Judging by your look in your avatar, you seem a bit embarrassed about that!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> Gratz  geko
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate! Really enjoying the sound of them. 

Already did a 30 mins mix with the HM5, it went as smooth as can be expected. 

What you got looks like an amp. 

Btw you not received your HM5s yet?


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Judging by your look in your avatar, you seem a bit embarrassed about that!


 
   
  Well, not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  Wait....what we are talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks mate! Really enjoying the sound of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not yet, but I have Jaycar's and they are same, so I can wait. 
  Give them 150h good burn in and they will get even better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey great impressions D marc0..Having both a XBA-3 and a DX210 pretty much is a great way to have 2 very different yet enjoyable earphones for guys that listen to a variety of genres..
   
  On the cheap we are talking CLR100 and the COR150..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Not yet, but I have Jaycar's and they are same, so I can wait.
> Give them 150h good burn in and they will get even better.


 
   
  Ah ok, thanks man will do.
   
  Just to give you a preview of what you will receive... 
   
   

   
  What I really love about Brainwavz is that they never skip on accessories!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> DX210
> CKN70
> ...


 
  ^ you know you want my CKN70s BAD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have the fxd70's. From what I have read, the CKN70's are an upgrade. I'm not sure about the GR02's, but your decision might be between the DX210's and the CKN70's.


 
  Yeppp traded away my FXD70s as well, really mid/ treble centric with crazy tight lows. A bit too bass lite and analytically cold sounding for me taste. The CKN70s are for sure a upgrade to them. Much more versatile and easier to listen to esp. for longer periods of time.
   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Vsonic cables are just so nice.... can't stand majority of universal cables.


 
  haha, then you will LOVE the cable of the CKN70s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  @marc0
  Great stuff meng, keep rm' coming!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ you know you want my CKN70s BAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  then the fxd's are for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  don't listen to that whipper snapper music.  You know the ones where its (bass bass bass transformers transforming: optimus prime, megatron, metroplex)  I half way expect optimus prime to say "autobots roll out" somewhere along the song


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> then the fxd's are for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^Then you better get ready for a longgggggg burn-in session cuz the treble is pretty bright/ peaky on the FXD70s. Took me forever to burn them in but it never got as smooth as my CKN70s. Just a heads up, their cable is wayyy better than the CKN70s thats for sure.
   
  Say what???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............ what a nerd!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^Then you better get ready for a longgggggg burn-in session cuz the treble is pretty bright/ peaky on the FXD70s. Took me forever to burn them in but it never got as smooth as my CKN70s. Just a heads up, their cable is wayyy better than the CKN70s thats for sure.
> 
> Say what???
> 
> ...


 
   
  But, the treble on the fxd70's does indeed tame after countless hours. I know because for the longest while they were way to bright for me and I could only listen to them with foam tips to tame the treble. But now the treble is very nice.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^Then you better get ready for a longgggggg burn-in session cuz the treble is pretty bright/ peaky on the FXD70s. Took me forever to burn them in but it never got as smooth as my CKN70s. Just a heads up, their cable is wayyy better than the CKN70s thats for sure.
> 
> Say what???
> 
> ...


 
   
  hmmm...
   
  Sold and traded my s400 and mh1 for the GR02 and the s500.
   
  Now I can compare


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> But, the treble on the fxd70's does indeed tame after countless hours. I know because for the longest while they were way to bright for me and I could only listen to them with foam tips to tame the treble. But now the treble is very nice.


 
  That's good to hear but they were the iems that i burned in the most and used the least, and the treble was still a bit too bright/ sibilant for my taste. The CKN70s have responded MUCH better to burn-in and has opened up immensely.  Really diggin' them but it's just their sound siggy is nothing really THAT special and i love my FXZ200s a lot more.  The CKN70s are fun and easy to listen to that's for sure cuz of it's great balanced and detailed presentation.
   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Sold and traded my s400 and mh1 for the GR02 and the *s500*.
> 
> Now I can compare


 
  ^ FINALLY SOME S500s lovin' for your noob @ss!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sfwalcer said:


> That's good to hear but they were the iems that i burned in the most and used the least, and the treble was still a bit too bright/ sibilant for my taste. The CKN70s have responded MUCH better to burn-in and has opened up immensely.  Really diggin' them but it's just their sound siggy is nothing really THAT special and i love my FXZ200s a lot more.  The CKN70s are fun and easy to listen to that's for sure cuz of it's great balanced and detailed presentation.
> 
> ^ FINALLY SOME S500s lovin' for your noob @ss!!!




Everyone needs to own a pair of S500s!


----------



## Mackem

I think I'm definitely going to buy the DX210s, now to get some headphones to accompany them.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> That's good to hear but they were the iems that i burned in the most and used the least, and the treble was still a bit too bright/ sibilant for my taste. The CKN70s have responded MUCH better to burn-in and has opened up immensely.  Really diggin' them but it's just their sound siggy is nothing really THAT special and i love my FXZ200s a lot more.  The CKN70s are fun and easy to listen to that's for sure cuz of it's great balanced and detailed presentation.
> 
> ^ FINALLY SOME S500s lovin' for your noob @ss!!!


 
   
  just waiting to see how bloated the bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  pretty sure im going to end up trading *up* to the s400


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> I think I'm definitely going to buy the DX210s, now to get some headphones to accompany them.




Still can't believe you're having doubts about the S500s.

You don't know what you're missing lol

They are the best budget headphones out right now!


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ah ok, thanks man will do.
> 
> Just to give you a preview of what you will receive...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice, case is smaller than the Jaycar's though.
   
   

   
  Sorry for the bad photo quality


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> then the fxd's are for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Btw, there are some fxd70's and ckn70's for sale here (although the seller is a dubious character!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Btw, there are some fxd70's and ckn70's for sale here (although the seller is a dubious character!


 
   
  where you think i got the s500 from?


----------



## Jakkal

Ok, this is what I have received today, FiiO *HS2* Headphone output switcher.
   

   
   

   
  According to FiiO, HS2 was originally created for their agents only, to show their customers differences between different amps or amped and unamped signal ect, but due to the high interest they decide to sell it to end customers as well.
  For now it is available only directly from FiiO, but in the future should be available from their dealers as well.
  The device is small, very small, almost size of TicTac box.

   

  It came in a tin box and FiiO were very nice to include 4 40cm. audio cables with it.
  For the asking price asking price of 20$ shipped I didn't expect that.

   

  It was pleasant surprise to see that HS2 is very nice build, the body is from aluminum, but is very light.
  The knob is from aluminum too and is tight with nice "click" sound when you switch positions.
  HS2 has 4 3.5mm inputs (or outputs) on the back side and on the front is one 3.5mm and one 6.3mm output/input and the signal is split between the front jacks.
   
  Usually you cannot connect two or more sources together, as one output could be damaged by the other, but with HS2 you can safely plug up to 4 sources together.
  Of course you can compare not only sources, but headphones and cables as well.
  The , which is very reasonable IMO.
   
  I've been looking for such a device and I'm very happy that FiiO decide to make one available.
   


Spoiler: How%20to%20order



From FiiO Facebook page:
  FiiO  4 май



  FiiO Headphone signal Switcher Open to retail now .

 Lots of fans asked us to sell the HS2, now we are collecting the order from our sales agents, but it takes time to handle the pre order. so we decide to sell to end customer directly.

 Anyone wants to buy our HS2, please send $20 to our paypal A/C pay@fiio.com.cn. and them send the paypal reception to market5@fiio.com.cn with detail address and your phone number which is required by the forwarder, the HS2 will be delivered by Hong Kong Post Office and take about 20 days to arrives.

 Thanks in Advance.




   


   

  let comparing begin


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Ok, this is what I have received today, FiiO *HS2* Headphone output switcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  you could use the out's as in's and the in's as out's...to A/B different headphones.  which is a much more useful function than comparing sources....imo.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> you could use the out's as in's and the in's as out's...to A/B different headphones.  which is a much more useful function than comparing sources....imo.




He did say that too lol

I wonder what the power source is, hopefully it's not another tiny battery like in E11


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> He did say that too lol
> 
> I wonder what the power source is, hopefully it's not another tiny battery like in E11


 
  hey...it was implied.
   
  and i dont think it has a battery...its just a mechanical switch.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> you could use the out's as in's and the in's as out's...to A/B different headphones.  which is a much more useful function than comparing sources....imo.


 
   
  Yes you can compare up to 4 headphones or cables as well and please cut the long posts when you quote them.
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> He did say that too lol
> 
> I wonder what the power source is, hopefully it's not another tiny battery like in E11


 
   
  No battery needed geko, the sound just go through.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> Yes you can compare up to 4 headphones or cables as well and please cut the long posts when you quote them.
> 
> 
> No battery needed geko, the sound just go through.




Wow that's awesome! 

I'm so ordering one next week. :-D

Purpose = have speakers and headphones connected to it at the same time. Tired of having just one out on my ASUS Xonar U3.


----------



## DannyBai

COR150's are the bomb and the CLR100's aren't so bad either.  Budget kings no doubt.


----------



## koreanzombie

Nobody else going to buy the Corecool V2? Mochill how are they burning in?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

koreanzombie said:


> Nobody else going to buy the Corecool V2? Mochill how are they burning in?




I was planning to, then I spent the money on HM5s instead since I didin't have any full size cans. Priorities eh... 

Now I have to wait coz I aint minted like the rest of ya lol


----------



## evilhippie

I'm interested in hearing about the corecools as well.  Waiting for more impressions!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I was planning to, then I spent the money on HM5s instead since I didin't have any full size cans. Priorities eh...
> 
> Now I have to wait coz I aint minted like the rest of ya lol


 
   
  ballin on a budget....and a lot ramen....and selling blood.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> COR150's are the bomb and the CLR100's aren't so bad either.  Budget kings no doubt.




They are only budget in the US mate, if I order them from beachaudio on eBay I'll have to pay a total of about £28.

Not so budget anymore lol, my soundmagics e10 cost almost half that shipped from MP4Nation.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> They are only budget in the US mate, if I order them from beachaudio on eBay I'll have to pay a total of about £28.
> 
> Not so budget anymore lol, my soundmagics e10 cost almost half that shipped from MP4Nation.


 
   
  it'd be about 22 pounds if you got someone to send it to you from the USA.  less if you use first class international mail


----------



## d marc0

So I've left the DX210s burning for 10 hours and I didn't notice any difference so far...
  I changed the tips from the Meelec double flange to the Philips 3590 medium stock tips and the highs are now more forward.
  They now sound more detailed compared to the Zero Audio stock tips and Meelec double flange tips.
  So for those who want a more open sound from the Carbo Basso, use wide bore single flange tips.
  I'm guessing the Auvio tips will have the same result as the Philips stock tips.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





fizban said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> In your opinion (or anyone else's for that matter), my already possessing fxz200, ckn70 and xb90ex, should i still get THIS (dx210)??


 
   
  If you plan on getting the CKS1000 in the future, you don't have to.
  I have the CKN70 and it's totally a different sound signature from the Carbo Basso.
  Both FXZ200 and XB90EX were on my wishlist but now that I have the DX210 I feel I don't need them no more.
   
  The best person to ask about this is the "nutman" because he has all four IEMs.


----------



## Fizban

Dsnuts! 
Should I??


----------



## Dsnuts

yes. I think they are worth getting for certain. They stand clearly on their own.. I like them better than my XB90 and equal my FXZ200 in sonic enjoyment easily..The great news is they don't cost so much to own. Anyone that is into their musical sounding earphones should get a pair for their collection.. You can get the DX210s and sell off one of your bass earphones the XB90 or the FXZ200 and probably come out on top to save for your next purchase.. Do you absolutely need them? Not really but they are excellent in so many ways.. I have a weakness for properly balanced bass earphones with great solid detail..I had no idea how the DX210s was gonna be..
   
  I passed them up several times when purchasing stuff out of Amazon Japan. Something about their sound description just jived with me..Absolute bargain of an earphone..Next time your gonna order something out of Japan you can throw these in there as well and know your getting an excellent earphone..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes. I think they are worth getting for certain. They stand clearly on their own.. I like them better than my XB90 and equal my FXZ200 in sonic enjoyment easily..The great news is they don't cost so much to own. Anyone that is into their musical sounding earphones should get a pair for their collection.. You can get the DX210s and sell off one of your bass earphones the XB90 or the FXZ200 and probably come out on top to save for your next purchase.. Do you absolutely need them? Not really but they are excellent in so many ways.. I have a weakness for properly balanced bass earphones with great solid detail..I had no idea how the DX210s was gonna be..


 
   
  Whoa. I see a Master Troll badgering you in your future lol!
   
  Personally, I'm looking forward to them


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> OK, confession time:
> 1. I now believe in burn in. No question that the sound of these has changed a lot after about 150 hours of burn in. No more bass bloat or piercing highs. Just wonderful music.
> 2. This is the best pair of IEM's I've ever heard.
> Thanks to all of you that recommended/found these
> ...


 
   
  150hrs is just starting them to warm up !!!
   
  Bro, keep them on the burn whenever you're not listening to them and report back when they've reached at least 500hrs of burn.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes. I think they are worth getting for certain. They stand clearly on their own.. *I like them better than my XB90 and equal my FXZ200 in sonic enjoyment easily..The great news is they don't cost so much to own. Anyone that is into their musical sounding earphones should get a pair for their collection.. You can get the DX210s and sell off one of your bass earphones the XB90 or the FXZ200 and probably come out on top to save for your next purchase.. *Do you absolutely need them? Not really but they are excellent in so many ways.. I have a weakness for properly balanced bass earphones with great solid detail..I had no idea how the DX210s was gonna be..
> 
> I passed them up several times when purchasing stuff out of Amazon Japan. Something about their sound description just jived with me..Absolute bargain of an earphone..Next time your gonna order something out of Japan you can throw these in there as well and know your getting an excellent earphone..


 
  ^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ds WHERE IS DA' LOVE??? LoL You ain't making this easy on me at all. : P
   
  Are you overtly telling me to sell my FXZ200s if so, NO!!! I think you should add the CKS1Ks in that sell off lineup as well just to be fair. YOU HEAR THAT WAYNE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Whoa. I see a Master Troll badgering you in your future lol!
> 
> Personally, I'm looking forward to them


 
  Nah i am just gonna badger on you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz Ds didn't hype those poorly graphed CKS1Ks like it was the 2nd coming of Christ like you did.
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> 150hrs is just starting them to warm up !!!
> 
> Bro, keep them on the burn whenever you're not listening to them and report back when they've reached at least 500hrs of burn.


 
  Here you go with that burn-in mumble jumble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for that advice btw.


----------



## 7S Cameron

My buddy is looking for IEMs and his budget is $50. I was thinking about telling him just to get the COR150s or the FX40s. He listens to metal and older rap music.  He likes his music loud so the MH1Cs are out of the question. I'm thinking the Carbo Bassos might be his best bet, but I don't know if he wants to go through the trouble of Tenso. What do you guys think?


----------



## mochill

I have about 5hrs on my corecool v2,but I can already hear better treble response comming out now and the bass is just to die for , midrange is awesomes and soundstage is awesome as well . Get them while you can cause I can say for sure they will be epic with more burn in and for the cor150 impressions comming tomorrow


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I have about 5hrs on my corecool v2,but I can already hear better treble response comming out now and the bass is just to die for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  T_T thought you were on vaca chill, stop taunting me with those v2s already!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, dsnuts pretty much thinks they suck lol...
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just so you know ericp. The WS99 has very similar sound characteristics to the CKS1000..The CKS1000 actually has the more mature audiophile tilt to the sound qualities while the WS99 has more of a funner tilt to them being that they actually have the bigger bass over the CKS1000. Otherwise the smooth deep finely balanced sound is on both phones.


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Agreed. To answer your question Alberto about what genres both does. They both are very versatile sounding earphones the presentation of the FXZ200 does have a sub woofer involved but with much burn in has the best quality bass I have heard in an iem. The CKS1000 does not lack in this department but the strength of the CKS1000 is their mids and the overall smooth warm presentation that is very engaging.
> 
> The FXZ200 requires more power than the CKS1000 so you have to take that into consideration..I would do bass heavy genres more so on the FXZ200 and more vocals and instruments on the CKS1000.  Both sounds excellent enough on all genres of music but the strength of the earphones does certain genres better over the other. Both can do all genres of music. One excels more in the bass department being the FXZ200 and the other in the overall presentation being a nice high end smooth and warm sounding which is the CKS1000.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the XBA-3, CKN70 and the CKS1000.
> <snip>
> Fans of the tight closely knit defined music will find lots to like from the previous 2. The CKS1000 is simply a different earphone in a different realm. It uses some technology that is relatively new, cutting edge.. ( Dual air chambers)
> I am sold on this technology ever since I bought my CKS77 but I don't feel the resolution in the drivers or the tuning on them was the best AT could do.. The CKS1000 on the other hand. It is a masterwork of many different engineering aspects that make them one of a kind type of earphone.. The XB90EX has some crazy deep mids but definition wise it could use some tightening. The CKS1000 addresses these issue with previous bass earphones.. These are bass earphones for the audiophile and for guys that like the bigger picture in their music.
> ...


 
   
  Wow. After reading that, I think I'll buy another pair!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> *Yeah, dsnuts pretty much thinks they suck lol...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ Like i have been saying Ds is losing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But..... but......................he was the one that told me that the FXZ200s was gonna blow my mind!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Another pair great, then you can loan your dirty lil' 1st pair to me. I dare ya'!!! I don't mind getting a bit grimey with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  *** inserts "Do It" gif ***


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Like i have been saying Ds is losing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yup. The hype machine is always on the move!
   
  Quote: 





> Another pair great, then you can loan your dirty lil' 1st pair to me. I dare ya'!!! I don't mind getting a bit grimey with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll be sure to fire them off to you once I get that 2nd pair. In the meantime, I've got a spare set of mt300's.....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> My buddy is looking for IEMs and his budget is $50. I was thinking about telling him just to get the COR150s or the FX40s. He listens to metal and older rap music.  He likes his music loud so the MH1Cs are out of the question. I'm thinking the Carbo Bassos might be his best bet, but I don't know if he wants to go through the trouble of Tenso. What do you guys think?




Don't have to use Tenso. 

Just buy them off eBay.


----------



## waynes world

Out of those two, I would recommend the cor150's. The fs40's are pretty bright imo.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> COR150's are the bomb and the CLR100's aren't so bad either.  Budget kings no doubt.


 
  pls, give us more details


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> 150hrs is just starting them to warm up !!!
> 
> Bro, keep them on the burn whenever you're not listening to them and report back when they've reached at least 500hrs of burn.


 
  Thanks for the tip. They're still on burn in 24/7.


----------



## Fizban

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> yes. I think they are worth getting for certain. They stand clearly on their own.. I like them better than my XB90 and equal my FXZ200 in sonic enjoyment easily..The great news is they don't cost so much to own. Anyone that is into their musical sounding earphones should get a pair for their collection.. You can get the DX210s and sell off one of your bass earphones the XB90 or the FXZ200 and probably come out on top to save for your next purchase.. Do you absolutely need them? Not really but they are excellent in so many ways.. I have a weakness for properly balanced bass earphones with great solid detail..I had no idea how the DX210s was gonna be..
> 
> I passed them up several times when purchasing stuff out of Amazon Japan. Something about their sound description just jived with me..Absolute bargain of an earphone..Next time your gonna order something out of Japan you can throw these in there as well and know your getting an excellent earphone..


 
  THANK YOU


----------



## MrEleventy

DS has cult leader like status with some of our members here. It's like he says jump and they demand how high.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> DS has cult leader like status with some of our members here. It's like he says jump and they demand how high.


----------



## ericp10

The CKS1000 is down to $144 USD on Amazon.jpn. I would jump on it at that price if I was you! I'm just saying. It will probably hit about $165 - $170 USD when shipping is included. Still a great price!


----------



## Carlsan

Prices have dropped on quite a few items on Amazon Japan right now. Yen has fallen or is being kept low against other currencies, depending on what you read.
   
  Either way, cheap Yen means big deals for us buying directly from Japan.
  To bad I don't see anything I want right now or I have it already.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Prices have dropped on quite a few items on Amazon Japan right now. Yen has fallen or is being kept low against other currencies, depending on what you read.
> 
> Either way, cheap Yen means big deals for us buying directly from Japan.
> To bad I don't see anything I want right now or I have it already.


 
   
  Yup. AD900X is $132 US, which works out to $172 with $40 tenso shipping. Amazing deal.
   
  And the CKS1000 is $141 US, which works out to $161 with $20 tenso shipping. Another amazing deal.
   
  I'm sure there are lots of others out there!
   
  Edit: I see that Eric beat me to that cks1000 punch lol!


----------



## Grayson73

Amazon has the COR150 for $20 and CLR100 for $15.

 I finally caught up in this thread.  I currently have the Monoprice 8323 and am looking for an upgrade for about $50.  Seems like the JVC HA-S500 is the one to get?  I haven't heard much about the Somic EFI82-MT not Takstar HI-2050 recently so can I assume that the HA-S500 is the best for $50 or less?
   
  I know I'm comparing on-ear to IEM, but do the HA-S500 or DX210 sound better overall?


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I have about 5hrs on my corecool v2,but I can already hear better treble response comming out now and the bass is just to die for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  5 hours! That's it!! What have you been doing all this time?


----------



## TheGame21x

Got a present from the UPS man this morning, straight from Audio Technica.
   

   
  The WS77 headphones.
   
  Previously, I owned the WS55 and reviewed them but ended up selling them because they weren't my cup of tea. They were a bit too midbass happy, the mids were recessed and they sounded sibilant at times. Not bad, but not worth keeping, in my view.
   
  First impressions of the WS77? These are what I was expecting from the WS55! Strong but controlled bass, a well appointed (maybe slightly recessed but not annoyingly so) midrange and forward but not strident treble. There's a tiny bit of that Audio-Technica sibilance I've come to expect but it's nowhere near as fatiguing as the WS55 could get.
   
  So much better than the WS55 already. Very impressed with these. Full review to come soon!


----------



## MrEleventy

grayson73 said:


> Amazon has the COR150 for $20 and
> CLR100 for $15.
> 
> 
> ...




Haven't heard either S500 nor EFI but I still use my HI-2050 as a portable. Comfy and the signature is really close to the DT880s. My go to cheapy for over-ears.


----------



## mochill

So the cor150 are gr07 style wearing and for sound amazingly clear for audio technica which I didn't like before. Bass end is thight with a nice punch , vocals are clear and a little bit far sounding and treble are much better then I expected and soundstage is nice. That's all for now , but I can say I like them more then the cks77 that I had but they are not better then my corecool v2: D


----------



## waynes world

My clip zip's newest best friend!:
   

   
  Since getting into geko's and ektoplazm's awesome trance, my 32G card wasn't cutting the grade anymore! Took a bit of work to get it formatted to fat32 properly such that my rockboxed clip zip would recognize it, but it's working well now


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I have one of those too! 

Couldn't live without it to be honest. 64gb on something that small is immense.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I have one of those too!
> 
> Couldn't live without it to be honest. 64gb on something that small is immense.


 
   
  There's the culprit himself! Yeah, the 32G card was forcing me to spend too much time deciding on what tunes should go onto it, and I was getting annoyed. I still have to do that a bit with the 64G card, but at least I know I have the bulk of the music I like on it! Now, if only those 128G cards were cheaper! (not that I'm sure that the rockboxed clip zip could handle them).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> There's the culprit himself! Yeah, the 32G card was forcing me to spend too much time deciding on what tunes should go onto it, and I was getting annoyed. I still have to do that a bit with the 64G card, but at least I know I have the bulk of the music I like on it! Now, if only those 128G cards were cheaper! (not that I'm sure that the rockboxed clip zip could handle them).




Haha I'm always around. 

As far as I know not many devices at all can handle 128gb cards at the moment. 

Not even top of the range android devices. Hopefully this changes soon! 

I've overcome the problem of limited space by having a 120gb iPod as a DAP. Obviously I don't get the best sound but still I'd rather have enough space for all my mixes lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Got a present from the UPS man this morning, straight from Audio Technica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Love the Solid bass series of phones by AT.. Bass phones done right..
   
  I know stuff out of Japan right now is crazy cheap..I read that Japan is trying to garner more world revenue because of Cheaper goods out of China and Korea. In any case that is certainly great news for us. There are amp dacs on Amazon Japan that sells for way more else where that sells for $200 cheaper and such. If you really pick the Amazon Japan site there are more than just headphones that can be had for cheaper..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha I'm always around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Damn. I wish you lived near my neck of the woods so that you could listen to your trance with the CKS1000's. Beautiful man, just beautiful.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Damn. I wish you lived near my neck of the woods so that you could listen to your trance with the CKS1000's. Beautiful man, just beautiful.




That would be amazing. 

I do wish that I had the funds to get the CKS1000, sadly I'm not minted like lots of other audiophiles here. 

Might have to settle for the Carbo Basso as a cheaper but close alternative to the CKS1000.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That would be amazing.
> 
> I do wish that I had the funds to get the CKS1000, sadly I'm not minted like lots of other audiophiles here.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, well I got my 1k's for a pretty good price, so that made it more feasible for me. But yes, I suspect that those Basso's might very well do the trick nicely


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey great impressions D marc0..Having both a XBA-3 and a DX210 pretty much is a great way to have 2 very different yet enjoyable earphones for guys that listen to a variety of genres..


 
   
  Thanks Ds... I now use the DX210 for outdoors and it's awesome. But for serious listening, I still go back to the XBA 3 for a more immersive experience; tho I sometimes skip on some songs (i.e. most songs by Oasis) that do sound quite strident on the Sony's.
   
  On a side topic: how would you compare the DX210 to the CKS77? I'm seeing heaps of good deals on the CKS77 - $45 with free shipping!


----------



## Dsnuts

The DX210 is a superior phone over the CKS77. My well used CKS77s sound good but they have big mid bass and not the tightest sound that I am more used to on the DX210 or my CKS1000s.. Hence the new version that just came out...The CKS77X might be a good one to check out. Might have to try them out for myself. I wouldn't be surprised if the CKS77X is better than the CKS99. 
   
  @Geko. I think the DX210 will surprise you with their complete sound. Wait for Wayne to get them and I am sure he will be able to tell you how close they are. Especially when amped.. I really can't think of another phone around their price range that does one better. I like the CKN70s for their sound but the DX210 is the better value for certain.


----------



## bhima

I really gotta stop lurking in this thread. I just about whipped out the plastic to get the CKS1000. Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for: a musical IEM with great soundstage and doesn't need an amp to sound good... the perfect upgrade to a Yamaha EPH100 maybe?


----------



## Dsnuts

Great call on the CKS1000..They do need a good 200 hours of burn in. They sound a bit off from open box but no worries once they whip into shape you will know why I consider them top stuff..


----------



## d marc0

I now have over 50hrs burn-in on these CarboBasso's and they seemed to have opened up a bit more. It no longer sounds dark to me; not sure if its because of the break-in, the Philips 3580 wide bore tips, or my ear/brain has adjusted to its sound signature... But either way this is the best sounding IEM I've tried/owned! I will even go as far as concluding that this sounds better than my CKN70 and XBA3! 

I'm currently playing my entire Def Leppard collection and all I can say is the band never sounded this GOOD! One word to describe it: AWESOMETACULAR!.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





bhima said:


> I really gotta stop lurking in this thread. I just about whipped out the plastic to get the CKS1000. Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for: a musical IEM with great soundstage and doesn't need an amp to sound good... the perfect upgrade to a Yamaha EPH100 maybe?


 
   
  Awesome! And yes, they do sound great un-amped. I use them straight off of my rockboxed clip zip with zero EQ, and they sound amazing.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





zelda said:


> pls, give us more details


 
  I got a couple of days of burn in now so I think I can make some comparisons.  The COR150's actually sound really good.  These seem to benefit with wide-bore tips.  The bass is a little boomy but nothing crazy.  It's actually quite nice for cheap phones.  Vocals are not recessed or forward.  Sounds about right on.  Treble gets a little peaky at times but nothing like the CKN70's.  Definitely not a refined phone by any means but it's an excellent sound none the less.  The CLR100's sound better to me with stock tips or narrow-bore tips.  This brings the bass more up front.  Speaking of bass, the bass on these are tighter and not as boomy.  It's more polite and blends better with the rest of the music.  Vocals pretty much sound about the same as the COR150's.  Both have this down very well.  Treble is pretty close too.  The main difference is the bass.  Both are absolutely fantastic sounding and can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome! And yes, they do sound great un-amped. I use them straight off of my rockboxed clip zip with zero EQ, and they sound amazing.


 

 I didn't realize you got a pair.. You must have recently gotten them. I had no idea.. Well I think these are great I am glad a few of you guys jumped on them. They certainly deserve the praise.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I didn't realize you got a pair.. You must have recently gotten them. I had no idea.. Well I think these are great I am glad a few of you guys jumped on them. They certainly deserve the praise.


 

 NO, WAYNE got a set of CKS1Ks? REALLY??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think you are referring to the zero audio bassos, yeppp think WAYNE just ordered a set of those as well. Doubt he got it already though....... all this talk makes me want them so bad as well.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> NO, WAYNE got a set of CKS1Ks? REALLY???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  now, now   ...you just plug those fxz200 into your ears and pretty soon you'll be contendedly sucking your thumb in blissful ignorance !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> DS has cult leader like status with some of our members here. It's like he says jump and they demand how high.


 
   
  LOL !    ...maybe it's because they knows that the hype train's driven by him and everybody wants to get onboard.
   
   
  You heard that Sfw ?...that's right,  ...get on board or get left behind !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> now, now   ...you just plug those fxz200 into your ears and pretty soon you'll be contendedly sucking your thumb in blissful ignorance !


 
  ^ haha yeah................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> LOL !    ...maybe it's because they knows that the hype train's driven by him and everybody wants to get onboard.
> 
> 
> You heard that Sfw ?...that's right,  ...get on board or get left behind !


 
  Talk to me when you get them bassos or shut it!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I didn't realize you got a pair.. You must have recently gotten them. I had no idea.. Well I think these are great I am glad a few of you guys jumped on them. They certainly deserve the praise.


 
   
  I was commenting on the 1k's and how great they sound unamped.
   
  You thought I meant those carbo basso's? Eww. Yuck. No way!  Just kidding...
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> NO, WAYNE got a set of CKS1Ks? REALLY???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sf, you are on the ball! Should be here next week. Tomorrow though is a big day: sportapro day!


----------



## sofastreamer

as soon as this thread gets closed because of beeing to large, it would be great if dsnuts will start TWO new ones. One for on-/overear headphones and one for iems.


----------



## Jakkal

Guys I'm looking for headphone extension cord, but needs to be thin like headphone cord. Something like the CKM500 extension but around 1m. Any ideas?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

What is the question? 

Basso or Tenore lol


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Prices have dropped on quite a few items on Amazon Japan right now. Yen has fallen or is being kept low against other currencies, depending on what you read.
> 
> Either way, cheap Yen means big deals for us buying directly from Japan.
> To bad I don't see anything I want right now or I have it already.


 
  talking about amazon jp, this seems a good deal too. same drivers as the B2 and UE700 (and others) for under $100
http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B-%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-GH-ERC-DMS/dp/B0050DXRAM/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1368645934&sr=8-9&keywords=GREEN+HOUSE


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zelda said:


> talking about amazon jp, this seems a good deal too. same drivers as the B2 and UE700 for under $100
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B-%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-GH-ERC-DMS/dp/B0050DXRAM/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1368645934&sr=8-9&keywords=GREEN+HOUSE


 
   
  Interesting! For interest I might do some google translating of the reviews there.


----------



## waynes world

Yup, I found my portable headphones....
 KOSS SportaPro Headphones,Convertible Over-The-Head or Behind-The-Head   
  They are essentially the Koss Portapro's (same drivers), but they only cost $20! No, they are not going to knocking my ws99's off their lofty pedestal, but they do sound ridiculously good. For $20, these should be in everyone's kits - they are definitely going to become my "grab and go out the door" headphones.
   
  To learn a bit about them (and to get completely sold on them), watch this first couple minutes of this modding video. Here's a few pics:


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, I found my portable headphones....
> KOSS SportaPro Headphones,Convertible Over-The-Head or Behind-The-Head
> They are essentially the Koss Portapro's (same drivers), but they only cost $20! No, they are not going to knocking my ws99's off their lofty pedestal, but they do sound ridiculously good. For $20, these should be in everyone's kits - they are definitely going to become my "grab and go out the door" headphones.
> 
> To learn a bit about them (and to get completely sold on them), watch this first couple minutes of this modding video. Here's a few pics:


 
   
  You have the KSC75.... most people prefered the KSC75 over the KSC35 drivers (portapro/sportapro).
   
  interesting.


----------



## waynes world

I haven't done any ab'ing with the 75's yet, but will do so after some burn in. The sportapros are much bassier. I'll probably do the mods in that link to make them all that they can be (including taming the bass a bit), but I am enjoying them a lot as they are. The headband is good too. My 75's are on the parts express headband which is pretty frail. 

If I do end up preferring the 75's, then I'll put the drivers on the sportapro headband. I'm covered


----------



## doctorjazz

Before getting nutty with this headphone stuff, I only used headphones for biking , and my headphone of choice was the portapro (not recommending riding in traffic with headphones, kiddies, though I did find I could always hear everything I needed to around me with the Portapros, approaching cars, etc). At one point I had to replace them (didn't know about the lifetime guarantee), and decided to save a few bucks and bought the Sportapro. I believe they are the same driver, but they didn't sound the same to me. I much preferred the Portapro-it had a more focused, solid bass, rhythm was more solid as well, and I wound up ditching them for Portapros in the end. Don't know about the mods, though, maybe that changes everything...


----------



## Carlsan

For anyone interested, the audio-technica ATH-CKS77X can be had at CD/jAPAN for a cheaper price than Amazon Japan/Tenso - total with EMS shipping - $78.59.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Dsnuts:
> 
> ... I wouldn't be surprised if the CKS77X is better than the CKS99. ...


 
   
   
 Info on the CKS77X can be found here (use google translate)New mechanism extra chamber mechanism that gives off a deep bass with a sharp increase the large density and acoustic volume.

[font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']
 2 post position to achieve both excellent fit and high sound insulation.
 I adopt the cutting solid aluminum body of high purity to suppress unwanted resonance.
 In addition to clever precision press working, middle and high frequency reproduction and clear strength of magnetic force drivers CKS77X dedicated to improve the magnetic flux density of the magnet.
 Ideal for portable equipment with L-type plug with high elastic elastomer sheath 1.2m code.
 It is attached with a two-tone earpiece / convenient pouch of 4 size to match the body color.
[/font]   
   
[font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']


[/font]
[font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']






 [tr] [td] Model[/td] [td] Dynamic[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Driver[/td] [td] φ12.5mm[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Output sound pressure level[/td] [td] 106dB/mW[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Play frequency band[/td] [td] 5 ~ 25,000 Hz[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Maximum input[/td] [td] 100mW[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Impedance[/td] [td] 16Ω[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] I mass (except code)[/td] [td] About 7g[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Plug[/td] [td] φ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type)[/td] [/tr] [tr] [td] Code[/td] [td] 1.2m (Y type)[/td] [/tr] 
  ● Accessories: earpiece (XS, S, M, L), porch 
● Optional: Replacement earpiece ER-CK50XS, S, M, L ​[/font]

  [size=small]New mechanism extra chamber mechanism that gives off a deep bass with a sharp increase the large density and acoustic volume. 2 post position to achieve both excellent fit and high sound insulation. I adopt the cutting solid aluminum body of high purity to suppress unwanted resonance. In addition to clever precision press working, middle and high frequency reproduction and clear strength of magnetic force drivers CKS77X dedicated to improve the magnetic flux density of the magnet. Ideal for portable equipment with L-type plug with high elastic elastomer sheath 1.2m code. It is attached with a two-tone earpiece / convenient pouch of 4 size to match the body color. ACCESSORIES INCLUDED: Earpiece (XS, S, M, L), Pouch.[/size]


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Before getting nutty with this headphone stuff, I only used headphones for biking , and my headphone of choice was the portapro (not recommending riding in traffic with headphones, kiddies, though I did find I could always hear everything I needed to around me with the Portapros, approaching cars, etc). At one point I had to replace them (didn't know about the lifetime guarantee), and decided to save a few bucks and bought the Sportapro.* I believe they are the same driver, but they didn't sound the same to me*.* I much preferred the Portapro-it had a more focused, solid bass, rhythm was more solid as well,* and I wound up ditching them for Portapros in the end. *Don't know about the mods, though, maybe that changes everything...*


 
   
  Yes, they are the same drivers. The dude in the video (at around the 1:50 mark) explains that the cups holding the driver are not the best acoustically, and he goes on to show how to drill holes in them to open them up etc. They look like fun and easy mods actually.


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ Carlsan -* Sounds good!


----------



## Carlsan

re: 
[size=1.7em] GREEN HOUSE 高音質 デュアル バランスド・アーマチュア型 カナルイヤホン ブラック GH-ERC-DMS[/size]   
   
  Quote:


zelda said:


> talking about amazon jp, this seems a good deal too. same drivers as the B2 and UE700 (and others) for under $100
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B-%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-GH-ERC-DMS/dp/B0050DXRAM/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1368645934&sr=8-9&keywords=GREEN+HOUSE


 
  That one does look good, from what I could tell from Google translate, [size=small]dual BA done cheaply, with cheap plastic housing,  but with really good sound that tends to be better at the high end and either bass light or bass perfect depending on the reviewer. [/size]
   
   
  From reviews :


> [size=small]The sound is coming out of the bass very rare for a BA type.[/size]
> 
> [size=small]Resolution of the midrange is high (¯ Д ¯) and is was surprised to have a listen for the time being [/size][size=small]I think people have not used only dynamic type of low-priced until now and be amazed! [/size][size=small]The bass is not so much 'д `; [/size][size=small]It is not recommended for people who like bass coming Zudonzudon. [/size][size=small]You think that it is very fit to the tune of male vocal high voice and female vocals ^ _ ^[/size]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *Talk to me when you get them bassos* or shut it!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sf, you are on the ball! *Should be here next week*. Tomorrow though is a big day: sportapro day!


 
   
  See that Sfw ?    ...Waynes boi getting them next week,  ...and my should arrive shortly after!
   
  ....What'cha waiting for, Fool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...the Nutman has given them carbo basso his Gold'en Nuts award aredi !    ....There's no "IF", there is only a question of "When" !


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> See that Sfw ?    ...Waynes boi getting them next week,  ...and my should arrive shortly after!
> 
> ....What'cha waiting for, Fool !
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^ Oh you mean Ds nuts??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... you know me i always like to lurk it out. Plus since everyone is getting those zero audios it makes it mo' interesting if i try something else that might have crazy potential as well. So for now i am waiting it out, but eventually i might get them. Right now i am enjoying my FXZ200s too much, and i have traded/sold off my CKN70s already cuz the nutmans crazy well burned in set of JVC FX40s sounds pretty close to the 70s sound signature wise. Not there in overall refinement but it's pretty damn close if you ask me. Just goes to show you how amazing the FX40s really are.  An oldie but a goodie, so i will be listening to them if i feel that i really miss those CKN70s. 
   
  But for now i am on lurk mode till the iem i am getting comes back in stock........


----------



## sfwalcer

Forgot to say keep us posted when you get those bassos Ghost, would love to hear your take on it.
   
  And go try this album out with those FXZ200s of yours Ghost. It will blow your minds despite it only being 192kbps it is crazy well mastered. It's some funky crazy sounding Sh!T but it's soooo addictive. Simo is GOD!!! LoL
   
  http://purplemtl.blogspot.ca/2011/10/simo-mood-schula.html
   
  Hey Danny go relisten to it with those 200s, cuz it will make you wanna keep them for good. haha
   
  Enjoy ya'll!!!


----------



## waynes world

Fx40's? The man likes his treble piping hot! No wonder the mt300's didn't quite work for you lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Fx40's? The man likes his treble piping hot! No wonder the mt300's didn't quite work for you lol!


 

 haha there are still a tiny bit bright with some harshness/ sibilance here and there but Ds set of FX40s has been so well burned in that they are pretty smooth tbh. Those MTs were just horrid no matter the price point. They had like no treble and ALL BASS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Like i posted in my initial impressions, the CKN70s are a direct and total upgrade to the FX40s even sound signature wise to me. They just sound so similar even in their bright treble. My CKN70s is pretty smooth after all the burn in i have put them through but i can see how Danny and others still think they can be sibilant/ with some peakiness cuz they do require more than 500hrs to tame the treble. But once you beat the crap outta' them they are indeed liquid smooth. Really easy and fun to listen to but their sound siggy just wasn't THAT special to me so they had to go.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha there are still a tiny bit bright with some harshness/ sibilance here and there but Ds set of FX40s has been so well burned in that they are pretty smooth tbh. Those MTs were just horrid no matter the price point. *They had like no treble and ALL BASS*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Obviously you are hearing impaired and have a hard time hearing treble, and obviously you are a complete wimp when it comes to bass!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Obviously you are hearing impaired and have a hard time hearing treble, and obviously you are a complete wimp when it comes to bass!


 
  ^ ahahahaha you got me, i am a closeted bass sissy. The cat is outta the bag now. :  (
   
  i am a secret treble-head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
.... don't hurt me you big bad bass bully.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey Danny go relisten to it with those 200s, cuz it will make you wanna keep them for good. haha
> 
> Enjoy ya'll!!!


 
  I'm keeping 'em dood.  You and ghost have convinced me.  Plus, I take a huge loss by selling.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'm keeping 'em dood.  You and ghost have convinced me.  Plus, I take a huge loss by selling.


 

 ^ haha good to hear. Keep beating the crap outta them, i think you will really enjoy them once they fully open up.


----------



## TekeRugburn

nooooooo.  Mail lady strikes again!
   
  I have to wait till tomorrow to get the Cor150, KSC75's and S500.
   
  Dayam you!!!!!


----------



## Mackem

My Carbo Basso's shipped  Not sure what tips would suit these (Any advice / eBay UK links welcome). Now to find some comfortable closed circumaural headphones for use at home


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> My Carbo Basso's shipped  Not sure what tips would suit these (Any advice / eBay UK links welcome). Now to find some comfortable closed circumaural headphones for use at home




Brainwavz HM5 for the circumaural headphones mate.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mackem said:


> My Carbo Basso's shipped  Not sure what tips would suit these (Any advice / eBay UK links welcome). Now to find some comfortable closed circumaural headphones for use at home


 
   
  Brainwavz HM5 for the circumaural headphones mate.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





mackem said:


> My Carbo Basso's shipped  Not sure what tips would suit these (Any advice / eBay UK links welcome).


 
   
   
   


> Originally Posted by *d marc0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've left the DX210s burning for 10 hours and I didn't notice any difference so far...
> I changed the tips from the Meelec double flange to the Philips 3590 medium stock tips and the highs are now more forward.
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I'm guessing the Auvio tips will have the same result as the Philips stock tips.


 
   
  My basso's will hopefully be here tomorrow, and I just so happen to have a few Auvio tips lurking about (thanks to a guy with the initials DannyBai), so I think I'm set!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My basso's will hopefully be here tomorrow, and I just so happen to have a few Auvio tips lurking about (thanks to a guy with the initials DannyBai), so I think I'm set!


 
   
  'looking forward to your first impressions Wayne...


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> So I've left the DX210s burning for 10 hours and I didn't notice any difference so far...
> I changed the tips from the Meelec double flange to the Philips 3590 medium stock tips and the highs are now more forward.


 
   
  How many tips come with those Philips? At $8 and free shipping on ebay, it may be worth getting them just for the extra tips.


----------



## d marc0

carlsan said:


> How many tips come with those Philips? At $8 and free shipping on ebay, it may be worth getting them just for the extra tips.




Only 3 pairs: S, M, L


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My basso's will hopefully be here tomorrow, and I just so happen to have a few Auvio tips lurking about (thanks to a guy with the initials DannyBai), so I think I'm set!


 
   
  Really looking forward to hearing your feedback on how they sound with Trance, and how close the signature really is to CKS1000.
   
  I'm really considering the Basso as my next purchase. The only thing that worries me is if the treble is sitting slightly on the sidelines, if thats the case then I will be going for the Tenores instead.


----------



## d marc0

d marc0 said:


> I now have over 50hrs burn-in on these CarboBasso's and they seemed to have opened up a bit more. It no longer sounds dark to me; not sure if its because of the break-in, the Philips 3580 wide bore tips, or my ear/brain has adjusted to its sound signature... But either way this is the best sounding IEM I've tried/owned! I will even go as far as concluding that this sounds better than my CKN70 and XBA3!
> 
> I'm currently playing my entire Def Leppard collection and all I can say is the band never sounded this GOOD! One word to describe it: AWESOMETACULAR!.




Some changes in my impressions now that my honeymoon with the DX210 is over:

After proper A/B comparison with the XBA3, I now find this a lot darker than my previous impression. Not that it's bad but some won't surely like this signature. It still is a FUN bassy IEM that is amazing with EDM and bright sounding Rock songs. On top of that, this is the most relaxing IEM I've tried/owned.

After modding my XBA3 by changing the filter, the Sony is now back on my top list. It's like a 2nd honeymoon with this amazingly detailed IEM. Everything is now well controlled especially the highs.

Now I'm back in my search for an affordable yet worthy upgrade to the XBA3. I'm sure it will be discovered in this thread very soon...


----------



## Gilly87

Klipsch X10 maybe? Or TF10 if you can find em...Im not a huge fan of the new UE900 but TF10 was one of my all time favorites. Would've kept them if not for the fit.





d marc0 said:


> Some changes in my impressions now that my honeymoon with the DX210 is over:
> 
> After proper A/B comparison with the XBA3, I now find this a lot darker than my previous impression. Not that it's bad but some won't surely like this signature. It still is a FUN bassy IEM that is amazing with EDM and bright sounding Rock songs. On top of that, this is the most relaxing IEM I've tried/owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Some changes in my impressions now that my honeymoon with the DX210 is over:
> 
> After proper A/B comparison with the XBA3, I now find this a lot darker than my previous impression. Not that it's bad but some won't surely like this signature. It still is a FUN bassy IEM that is amazing with EDM and bright sounding Rock songs. On top of that, this is the most relaxing IEM I've tried/owned.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wish I had tried that filter mod on the xba3's when I had them.
   
  Re the DX210, it will be interesting to hear how they pair up with the ELE DAC and/or the C&C BH, both of which tend to do a bit of brightening. That might work well with the DX210's...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wish I had tried that filter mod on the xba3's when I had them.
> 
> Re the DX210, it will be interesting to hear how they pair up with the ELE DAC and/or the C&C BH, both of which tend to do a bit of brightening. That might work well with the DX210's...


 
   
  After a whopping 5 minutes, and out of the ELE DAC + E12, I can say that these Basso's are not even close to being repulsive. In fact, they are going to give my MT300's a run for their money! (just kidding about the MT300's - done for sfw's sake). Seriously, right out of the box and using the stock medium tips, I can tell that I am going to like these *a lot* - seem to be right up my alley signature-wise. And they are going to be perfect for my "mobile" iems because they are quite small and are very light. Thanks again dsnuts for the great find! Now if only mochill would send me over his v2's for some comparisons.. 
   
  Edit: Wow - *lots* of bass with the stock tips - bassheads rejoice! I just switched to the auvio (wide bore) tips, and now the bass level is working better for me.


----------



## TekeRugburn

haven't listened to them for more than a few seconds to make sure they work.
   
  but build quality is eh.  No quick look left and right marker.  Cable is definitely lacking.  Tips run a little big even the small ones.  Case is cool though which is a nice add on.  Would rather them spend the money on a better cable though.
   
  We'll see what they sound like tonight.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ congrats ya'll keep us posted.
   
  How do those bassos compared to your beloved CKS1Ks WAYNE???


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ congrats ya'll keep us posted.
> 
> How do those bassos compared to your beloved CKS1Ks WAYNE???


 
   
  I'll let the 'ol bassos burn in a bit, and experiment with some different tips, and then report back for sure. But putting the CKS1000's in your ears equates to king kong EPICness - hard to beat. But the bassos sound very good and will fulfill their mission nicely (somewhat similar to the BE's, although I'll have to actually check that out!).


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> haven't listened to them for more than a few seconds to make sure they work.
> 
> but build quality is eh.  No quick look left and right marker.  Cable is definitely lacking.  Tips run a little big even the small ones.  Case is cool though which is a nice add on.  Would rather them spend the money on a better cable though.
> 
> We'll see what they sound like tonight.


 
  Hmm, I really wonder how the COR150 stick up to the Vsonic gr99 which has been my budget favourite for more than a year now. It's a shame they're not available on Ebay at a good price, I would really love to try them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I'll let the 'ol bassos burn in a bit, and experiment with some different tips, and then report back for sure. But putting the CKS1000's in your ears equates to king kong EPICness - hard to beat. But the bassos sound very good and will fulfill their mission nicely (somewhat similar to the BE's, although I'll have to actually check that out!).




What's the treble like on them mate? 

Not lost too deep in the bass?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Budget iems need to be paired with my budget laptop rig.
   
  Mids are decent.  It has a good fullness to them.
   
  Bass has good impact.  Pretty controlled... doesn't go all over the place, but a tad too much quantity.  
   
  High's are definitely the weak point.  Not harsh, easy to listen to but has no sparkle whatsoever.  Definitely left me wanting more.  
   
  Extremely smooth signature, good for top 40 songs or whatever's popular on the radio, rap, hip-hop and some acoustic songs. 
   
  only has about 10 hours or so burn in.  maybe it'll open up some more on top.
   
  It handles layers pretty well for its price.  Definitely better than the tdk eb-750 but that isn't saying much in itself.  
  Slightly behind the gr06 in handling layers.  Mile's behind the BA iems in my inventory.
   
  Sound stage is a little smaller than i was hoping for...decent width but subpar depth.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> What's the treble like on them mate?
> 
> Not lost too deep in the bass?


 
   
  Although not to the same level of refinement as the BE's or the 1K's, the treble is bright enough without being sibilant, and sounds detailed and extended enough to me. Definitely not lost in the bass at all. And the mids are nicely neutral (ie not forward or recessed). Really, for $65 they are very worth it. But tenores or bassos.. that is the question for you lol.
   
  Btw, as usual for me with wide bore tips (ie auvio's), I was finding the treble to be a bit bright. Not sibilant, but brighter than I prefer. And I started missing that bass lol! So I've switched back to the stock tips and for some reason, the bass is now not sounding overpowering. Maybe it was the track that I was listening to previously, or maybe my brain-burn is kicking in. At any rate, my point is that what I like in treble might not match what you are looking for. Do you have a particular track that you consider to be treble worthy? If so, it would be interesting for me to listen to it. Thanks.


----------



## quartertone

Got some fake AKG K374 from Aliexpress and am baffled by the sound quality... I'm really curious where they got the drivers, because they're actually quality earphones. Is there any possibility that fake housings could contain the genuine drivers...?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Although not to the same level of refinement as the BE's or the 1K's, the treble is bright enough without being sibilant, and sounds detailed and extended enough to me. Definitely not lost in the bass at all. And the mids are nicely neutral (ie not forward or recessed). Really, for $65 they are very worth it. But tenores or bassos.. that is the question for you lol.
> 
> Btw, as usual for me with wide bore tips (ie auvio's), I was finding the treble to be a bit bright. Not sibilant, but brighter than I prefer. And I started missing that bass lol! So I've switched back to the stock tips and for some reason, the bass is now not sounding overpowering. Maybe it was the track that I was listening to previously, or maybe my brain-burn is kicking in. At any rate, my point is that what I like in treble might not match what you are looking for. Do you have a particular track that you consider to be treble worthy? If so, it would be interesting for me to listen to it. Thanks.




Thanks for that mate, yeah I love my treble to be defined and clear. Not in any way piercing or sibilant however. 

Couple of tracks that you should listen to are:

For treble

Luminary - Amsterdam (Smith & Pledger Remix) 
Nu NRG - Dreamland
Dave 202 and Phil Green - Legends (Hijackers Remix) 

For bass

Nu NRG - Butterfly
S.H.O.K.K - Le Desir Noire
Arome - Hands Up (DJ Scot Project Remix) 

Let me know if the hairs on the back of your neck stand up at all.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks for that mate, yeah I love my treble to be defined and clear. Not in any way piercing or sibilant however.
> 
> Couple of tracks that you should listen to are:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Spot the new name.. I like it! Thanks for the above. I'm looking forward to checking them out


----------



## Dsnuts

Wayne, The Bassos do not work at all with wide bore stuff. You need narrow bore tips. MH1C tips or Sony Hybrids...Anything narrow bore.  Stock tips actually work well with the bassos.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wayne, The Bassos do not work at all with wide bore stuff. You need narrow bore tips. MH1C tips or Sony Hybrids...Anything narrow bore.  Stock tips actually work well with the bassos.


 
   
  Yup, agreed! The stock do work well. I don't have any sony hybrids, but the gr07be hybrids are working well. Now, where are those mh1c tips of mine...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Spot the new name.. I like it! Thanks for the above. I'm looking forward to checking them out




Thanks dude, had to be done.  

Let me know what you think after you've listened.


----------



## thehogester

I wish somebody would do a summary every now and then on this thread, i lose track of the latest and greatest finds! Blink and your left behind!


----------



## Dsnuts

Your biggest clue is in the title. Those would be the latest and I posted links to the impressions on the first page.. This thread is always evolving so it changes all the time.. Usually the newest is on the title of the thread.


----------



## Swy05

Has anyone had a chance to try the ath cks77x?

I love the cks77. Its my go to iem all the time (im poor....dont laugh.)

If the cks77x is an improvement im ready to take the jump.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try the ath cks77x?
> 
> I love the cks77. Its my go to iem all the time (im poor....dont laugh.)
> 
> If the cks77x is an improvement im ready to take the jump.


 
   
  no laughing....my go to universal for a long time were the Brainwavz M2


----------



## dauhak

Is there an iem with similar signature to mh1c ? with as good sub-bass rumble but a lil brighter ?


----------



## mochill

Corecool v2 or gr07 bass edition: D


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


>


 
  too much of a rig for a cheap iem, isnt that?
   
  anyway, the iems look nice, but arent those housing too large?


----------



## lilboozy

And also exactly how much bass do those have like more or less than a she3580?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





zelda said:


> too much of a rig for a cheap iem, isnt that?
> 
> anyway, the iems look nice, but arent those housing too large?


 
   
  20 bucks for the amp
  15 for the dac
   
  not really too much.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> *20 bucks for the amp*
> *15 for the dac*
> 
> not really too much.


 
  which ones are those?


----------



## MuzicLife

How long for the COR150 to burn in and how loud should it be? Im using this http://www.bassdrivearchive.com/flashme/


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





zelda said:


> which ones are those?


 
   
  they are part of my david rig.
   
  go-dap 3 from amazon for 20
  muse dac pcm2704 for 15 on ebay
   
  also need a 30 pin female apple dock to 3.5mm cable
   
  After 32 hours of burn in cor150 hasnt changed that much.
   
  Doing some more critical listening.... my impressions still stand.
   
  the highs are definitely the weak link.  No sparkle, kind of thin, tinny sounding.  
   
  Mids funny enough slimmed down a bit; not as full sounding as it was at first.
   
  bass is still the same pretty much...good decent impact, tad to much quanitity but tightened up a little more.  
   
  Comparing them to GR06.... still not on their level.  The GR06 doesnt have the best treble but you can get glimpses of sparkle every now and again.  Mids are still fuller on the GR06, bass is similar but the GR06 has more impact.


----------



## d marc0

dauhak said:


> Is there an iem with similar signature to mh1c ? with as good sub-bass rumble but a lil brighter ?


 
The Sony XBA 3/30 is the exact same signature with refinements.


----------



## TekeRugburn

if anyone wants to try out the COR150 and have another set of budget iems let me know via pm.


----------



## sacrifice13

swy05 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try the ath cks77x?
> 
> I love the cks77. Its my go to iem all the time (im poor....dont laugh.)
> 
> If the cks77x is an improvement im ready to take the jump.



I'm definitely curious about these as well.


----------



## mochill

The corecool v2 has stronger bass impact and better subbass texture the the fxz200 and gr07 bass edition while having more detailed mids then both as well and very amazing treble crunch to boot as well. Soundstage more spaced out then both and imaging that is crazy addicting


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The corecool v2 has stronger bass impact and better subbass texture the the fxz200 and gr07 bass edition while having more detailed mids then both as well and very amazing treble crunch to boot as well. Soundstage more spaced out then both and imaging that is crazy addicting


 
   
  Hey, quit stealing stuff out of my 1k playbook!


----------



## sfwalcer

^

   
  Stop trollin' you two!!!!


----------



## waynes world

Treble test... spoonman style!
   
  I just spent way too long listening to the following tune from the 2:30 mark to the end with various iems:
   




   
  The 2:30 mark starts off with a bunch of cymbals, followed up with spoons, followed up with awesome rock n roll.
   
  The test really does benefit from having a higher quality recording of the song. Sorry.
   
  Anyway, it was an interesting test and now I'm exhausted! The Basso's passed the test quite well. The gr07's did well also - probably technically better than the bassos', but not as much "air" or depth as with the basso's, so in that respect the basso's are more like the cks1000's and almost seem more engaging. The 1k's kicked everyone's asses. The spoons for instance have amazing separation and imaging and really sound like spoons clanking. What really surprised me though was that I could actually hear the spoons with my mt300's! They didn't sound like spoons of course, but who really needs spoons anyway????


----------



## DannyBai

I think we need more opinions on the corecools. Maybe mochill should send those on a tour.


----------



## daveyostrow

ya id like to see a corecool v2 and dx210 comparison


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ya id like to see a corecool v2 and dx210 comparison


 
   
  The dx210's are actually quite great, and have similar characteristics to the 1k's. So I am very happy with them especially considering they cost $65 in total. But the 1k's are at a different level (to any of my iems) imo, and the way mochill is hyping his v2's makes me think they might be closer to the cks1000's than the dx210's. But I agree, mochill should send his v2's to me so that I can confirm my suspicions


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The dx210's are actually quite great, and have similar characteristics to the 1k's. So I am very happy with them especially considering they cost $65 in total. But the 1k's are at a different level (to any of my iems) imo, and the way mochill is hyping his v2's makes me think they might be closer to the cks1000's than the dx210's. *But I agree, mochill should send his v2's to me so that I can confirm my suspicions*


 
   
  +1
   
  Mochill please send him your V2s so he can tell everyone here which are better, and what the differences are. Thanks!


----------



## FHSWarrior

Jvc fx101 vs at cor150 anyone? Is the 150 and upgrade from the fx101?


----------



## Grayson73

I have the Monoprice 8323 and just received the JVC HA-S500.  I'm loving the S500s even at 35 hours burn in!  Now I'm looking for the best IEMs $50 and under.  What would that be?  The DX210 Carbo Basso is unfortunately $70.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I have the Monoprice 8323 and just received the JVC HA-S500.  I'm loving the S500s even at 35 hours burn in!  Now I'm looking for the best IEMs $50 and under.  What would that be?  The DX210 Carbo Basso is unfortunately $70.


 
   
 Vsonic VC02


----------



## waynes world

I would save up the extra $20 for the dx210  

Btw Lifted, they sound great out of the BH - treble sounds great too  I still have to get back to you about those tracks you posted (got sidetracked).

Anyway, I would suggest the mh1c except that the cable is diabolical. Maybe the cor150?


----------



## MuzicLife

Burn-in doesn't do much for COR150..


----------



## nick n

THIS...PLACE...THIS...THREAD.

   
  Series of events=
  Thinking about Philips S2 again... then Superlux 381F bang for buck equivalent ... Victor/JVC FX500 and 700.... the QX50 Dual Dynamics... the Corecool V2( OMG with 2 silver cables)... back to thinking about a rare coloured vintage ortho...then back to itchy trigger finger hovering over about 3 iems on Rinkya ( Japan Auction site ), then reading 30+ pages of horrible temptation in this most insidious thread while combing it for Corecool references.
  Add in copious amounts of crying ( similar to above ) and swapping between 3 fullsized cans as well as pad swaps on one of them.
   
  All in the past* hour*





   
* help*


----------



## airomjosh

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The corecool v2 has stronger bass impact and better subbass texture the the fxz200 and gr07 bass edition while having more detailed mids then both as well and very amazing treble crunch to boot as well. Soundstage more spaced out then both and imaging that is crazy addicting


 
  are you saying that corecool V2 is better than GR07 BE in terms of overall sound quality? if that is true, probably V2 is the best bang for the buck iem because they only cost 297(45 USD) RMB here in China.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> Series of events=
> Thinking about Philips S2 again... then Superlux 381F bang for buck equivalent ... Victor/JVC FX500 and 700.... the QX50 Dual Dynamics... the Corecool V2( OMG with 2 silver cables)... back to thinking about a rare coloured vintage ortho...then back to itchy trigger finger hovering over about 3 iems on Rinkya ( Japan Auction site ), then reading 30+ pages of horrible temptation in this most insidious thread while combing it for Corecool references.
> Add in copious amounts of crying ( similar to above ) and swapping between 3 fullsized cans as well as pad swaps on one of them.
> 
> All in the past *hour*




There's only one IEM waiting for you Nick. You know where to find us.


----------



## nick n

^ you broke my mental firewall block *H200* (* ahem* *cough* I mean _H2O_ ).
   
  Self hypnosis, custom subliminals and even Neurolinguistic Programming to avoid thinking about _*those*_  IEMs.
  All down the tubes with that single precise comment of yours.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Have to go for a walk now get the heck outta here for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or....


----------



## mochill

The burn in has commenced for the corecool v2 and after 100 hrs I'm going to update about there epicness and for the mean time I'm going to enjoy my burned in pair of vsonic gr99 which I just got done burning in for 300hrs . The gr99 are pretty amazing now and can't believe there quality of sound which sounds much better then the cor150: D


----------



## d marc0

Listening to MJ's Bad Remastered album with the DX210: EPIC!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> THIS...PLACE...THIS...THREAD.
> 
> 
> Series of events=
> ...


 
  BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
   

   
  This is one epic @ss post. LMAO. Good to see ya' nick in the discovery thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> The burn in has commenced for the corecool v2 and after 100 hrs I'm going to update about there epicness and for the mean time I'm going to enjoy my burned in pair of vsonic gr99 which I just got done burning in for 300hrs . The gr99 are pretty amazing now and can't believe there quality of sound which sounds much better then the cor150: D


 
  C'mon chill just send it my way and let me get a listen to them, that dood still hasn't even responded to my email. I guess he is off during the weekend.
   
  I can burn them in for your while you are on vaca, you don't need iems when you're out having fun meng. If they are as good as you say, there is gonna be a write-up more epic than the gr07 BEs. PROMISE!!!


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The burn in has commenced for the corecool v2 and after 100 hrs I'm going to update about there epicness and *for the mean time I'm going to enjoy my burned in pair of vsonic *


 
  aw no.
   
  no
   
  you can't come in and say _hey guess what these are ready_ ,
   
then go use something else.

  hahah I can take it honest.
   really I can . for real.   really
_*ooops sorry I see you are firing them up now for the break-in process, phew*_
   
  Looking forward to it, and thanks for taking the time to post an impression when you get to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  SF I silently stalk this thread.  How is the Pineapple thread rolling along, or did it get crushed , it was starting to  get nuts in there ( bad joke )


----------



## sacrifice13

I have just placed an order for the ATH-CKS77X. I will post some impressions when I get them.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sacrifice13 said:


> I have just placed an order for the ATH-CKS77X. I will post some impressions when I get them.


 
  your username says it all


----------



## sacrifice13

Quote: 





zelda said:


> your username says it all


 
  I'm a giver.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I would save up the extra $20 for the dx210
> 
> Btw Lifted, they sound great out of the BH - treble sounds great too  I still have to get back to you about those tracks you posted (got sidetracked).
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest the mh1c except that the cable is diabolical. Maybe the cor150?




That's good news, I think my purchase of them is gonna get put off again lol. Been negotiating with a certain someone about their pair of XBA-30, which I have been interested in for a while. 

If that falls through though, Zero Audio here I come lol

You should get those tracks blasting out asap, I'm sure you will be astonished. Maybe even forced to get your CKS1K out lol


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Got some fake AKG K374 from Aliexpress and am baffled by the sound quality... I'm really curious where they got the drivers, because they're actually quality earphones. Is there any possibility that fake housings could contain the genuine drivers...?


 
   
  No thoughts on this?


----------



## Swy05

sacrifice13 said:


> I'm a giver.




Where did you order from? Im thinking of ordering as well.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I would save up the extra $20 for the dx210
> 
> Btw Lifted, they sound great out of the BH - treble sounds great too  I still have to get back to you about those tracks you posted (got sidetracked).
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest the mh1c except that the cable is diabolical. Maybe the cor150?


 
  The CKN70s have a far worse cable in my opinion. It always coils up so it is very prone to tangling. While I'm untangling it it retangles all the time.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The CKN70s have a far worse cable in my opinion. It always coils up so it is very prone to tangling. While I'm untangling it it retangles all the time.


 
  Try the 2+1 finger wrapping method (over index and middle fingers, under ring finger, then go around and keep coiling).


----------



## tinara

Where did you find the 30-pin female to 3.5mm female cable ?
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> they are part of my david rig.
> 
> go-dap 3 from amazon for 20
> muse dac pcm2704 for 15 on ebay
> ...


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The burn in has commenced for the corecool v2 and after 100 hrs I'm going to update about there epicness and for the mean time I'm going to enjoy my burned in pair of vsonic gr99 which I just got done burning in for 300hrs . The gr99 are pretty amazing now and can't believe there quality of sound which sounds much better then the cor150: D


 
  Thank you, you just saved me from buying the COR150
   
  I'll guess that my hunt for a budget replacement for my gr99 continues.


----------



## quartertone

If $50 still counts as 'budget', you might want to look into the Astrotec AM-800.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Try the 2+1 finger wrapping method (over index and middle fingers, under ring finger, then go around and keep coiling).


 
  I don't know what you mean. I get the first part, but what do you mean by "go around and keep coiling"?


----------



## quartertone

I mean, keep alternating in a figure of 8.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> I mean, keep alternating in a figure of 8.


 
  Ohhh, okay. It keeps it from tangling better, but it doesn't stay together as well.


----------



## quartertone

I know, lol. I don't bother, I just coil normally and fight with the tangle.


----------



## sacrifice13

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Where did you order from? Im thinking of ordering as well.


 
  I got them from CD Japan for about $75 including express shipping. Pretty good price I think.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Is it possible to buy the FXZ200 case seperately? I'm looking for a decent case for my CKN70s and it seems to be pretty nice. Any other case would work too, I just want it to keep my IEMs in good shape. One with an Audio Technica logo would be even better since these are by them.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> If $50 still counts as 'budget', you might want to look into the Astrotec AM-800.


 
  I'm thinking $30 maximum. Got GR06, CKN50 and other more expensive ones already.


----------



## Vain III

Did anyone every take a jump to see if the 3EIGHTY5 EP-5200 were rebranded Corecool v2? If not I'll order some off of Newegg and post up some details about the sound to see if you guys find them similar.

 If you have already I think I'll just grab the CKS99 for myself.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> Is it possible to buy the FXZ200 case seperately? I'm looking for a decent case for my CKN70s and it seems to be pretty nice. Any other case would work too, I just want it to keep my IEMs in good shape. One with an Audio Technica logo would be even better since these are by them.




Did you check out the AT site to see if they have any? 




vain iii said:


> Did anyone every take a jump to see if the 3EIGHTY5 EP-5200 were rebranded Corecool v2? If not I'll order some off of Newegg and post up some details about the sound to see if you guys find them similar.
> 
> 
> If you have already I think I'll just grab the CKS99 for myself.




As far as I know no one has bought those yet.


----------



## quartertone

I just got one of these cheapies: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tasche-Case-fur-Ohrhorer-Kopfhorer-Memory-Karte-Schwarz-/390457421901?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubeh%C3%B6r_Multimedia&hash=item5ae913704d.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Mmmkay, just ordered them and we'll see what the turn about is like.

 EDIT:
 
These look interesting as well: http://www.385audio.com/collections/headphones/products/etz


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those look sexy as hell! 

Like these more though:
http://www.385audio.com/collections/headphones/products/illumina


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Those look sexy as hell!
> 
> Like these more though:
> http://www.385audio.com/collections/headphones/products/illumina


 

 The Illumina remind me of Denon's Urban Ravers or UE6000s.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> The Illumina remind me of Denon's Urban Ravers or UE6000s.




They remind me of lasers in ministry of sound, in london lol

Shame they aren't sold in UK anywhere.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The burn in has commenced for the corecool v2 and after 100 hrs I'm going to update about there epicness and for the mean time I'm going to enjoy my burned in pair of vsonic gr99 which I just got done burning in for 300hrs . The gr99 are pretty amazing now and can't believe there quality of sound which sounds much better then the cor150: D


 
   
  haha cant wait man


----------



## koreanzombie

I have a question, does the ckn70 and carbo basso destroy the sony mh1c and in which areas?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Did anyone every take a jump to see if the 3EIGHTY5 EP-5200 were rebranded Corecool v2? If not I'll order some off of Newegg and post up some details about the sound to see if you guys find them similar.


 
   
  Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Mmmkay, just ordered them and we'll see what the turn about is like.


 
   
  You're the man Vain! Nick and SF and I have been trying to determine if they are the same as the V2's, so we're looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You're the man Vain! Nick and SF and I have been trying to determine if they are the same as the V2's, so we're looking forward to your impressions!


 
  now there´s only the Xears one left. guinea pig  volunteers wanted!


----------



## mochill

Vsonic ultimate budget iem called the vsd-1 and vsd-1s is about to be released in 15 days but I'll be gone . When I get back I'm giong to buy both . They are supposed to be a better value versus the gr07 mkii and bass edition: D using there special driver using electroless nickel plated diaphram which they will be using on there mr07


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





zelda said:


> now there´s only the Xears one left. guinea pig  volunteers wanted!


 
  Someone here has the Xears, there was a description recently. They're €70 though, and exempt from the voucher policy; I'm hoping that will be overturned eventually.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> I have a question, does the ckn70 and carbo basso destroy the sony mh1c and in which areas?


 
   
  I can't speak for the ckn70. But you prompted me to deal with the diabolical (cable) and throw on the mh1c's. That prompted me to realize (yet again) how good they are, so thanks for that! With that said...
   
  Via the ele dac + c&c bh, I listened to "Luminary - Amsterdam (Smith & Pledger Remix)" (as recommended by Lifted Andreas for treble testing, and an awesome song to boot!).
   
  I found the basso's (ie dx210's) bass to be tighter and more refined. Seemed to have more kick, whereas the mh1c's bass was boomier. The basso's mids are neither recessed or forward whereas the mh1c's mids seem somewhat recessed and distant, giving the impression that the basso's mids are more forward and engaging (at least to me). The mh1c's treble is pretty nice, but the basso's treble seems more forward, detailed and sparkly. The overall impression imo is that the basso's seem more balanced, refined, energetic and engaging.
   
  Whether or not that constitutes "destroying" the mh1c's I can't say - although I like the basso's sound quite a bit more, I still came away impressed with the mh1c's. Factor in the cable though, and yes, the basso's DESTROY the mh1c's lol!


----------



## quartertone

The CKN70 and the MH1C are pretty different beasts. While they both have ample bass, it's a bit warmer and heavier in the latter (more midbass, I would think) and more punchy and fast in the former. The 70s are fairly V-shaped and the treble is bright; I find the Sonys pretty mellow and relaxing, as long as you don't get stressed by bass, while the AT can get a bit tiring through the sharpness (can be tempered by foam tips, but they lose a bit of detail that way). The AT have better resolution and imaging, but the Sonys more natural timbre. Both have pretty large soundstages, the AT slightly more 3D.


----------



## FHSWarrior

I hope my question doesnt get skipped over like my others (lol) but anything better than the JVC FX40 for under $25???


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> I hope my question doesnt get skipped over like my others (lol) but anything better than the JVC FX40 for under $25???


 

 Yeah the Sony MH1Cs. LoL
   
  If you want a complete/direct upgrade to the FX40s, the CKN70s would be it. Never heard the FXD80s but lots of people say those are great sounding as well. The CKN70/ FXD80s are both over $25 though.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Someone here has the Xears, there was a description recently. They're €70 though, and exempt from the voucher policy; I'm hoping that will be overturned eventually.


 
  must have missed that. (this thread goes too fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Zelda

and there´s also the 385audio ones


----------



## FHSWarrior

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah the Sony MH1Cs. LoL
> 
> If you want a complete/direct upgrade to the FX40s, the CKN70s would be it. Never heard the FXD80s but lots of people say those are great sounding as well. The CKN70/ FXD80s are both over $25 though.


 whats the sony's like?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> whats the sony's like?


 

 They are more warm in sound signature. Smooth as silk highs that doesn't sound rolled off, with great mids and a warm bassy low end. The bass can be a bit much for some people but the quality of the bass is not bad at all, can sound boomy when compared to the tighter bass of the FX40s though.
   
  The MH1Cs have a more mainstream "fun" sound siggy that is pretty refined for a $20 something iem.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> whats the sony's like?


 
   
Happy reading!


----------



## FHSWarrior

I cant find any for $20 range :| all for $32 and up


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> I cant find any for $20 range :| all for $32 and up


 

 I am selling mine for $28 shipped HE HE HE.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





zelda said:


> must have missed that. (this thread goes too fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jant71s-take-on-the-new-ath-clr100-pg-618-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9420#post_9418573


----------



## waynes world

So mochill, how are your various iem's doing today?


----------



## nick n

the most excellent looking Quadlon QX50...
   
  seller got back to me about an exception with shipping only to Germany, just need to wait for postage rate info to here - Canada.
  Said the housing is _slightly_ bigger than average because  they[size=10pt] must be big because of the complicated structure with double speakers. [/size]


----------



## TekeRugburn

alright...in a great mood as i got my gr02, arrow 4g and two brand new spankin' whiplash cables (unreleased to the public)
   
  so im giving away my COR150 blue in color to the first person to quote this post and donate 10 bucks to any charity
   
  some stipulations:
   
  conus only
  i will cover shipping
  must provide some screenshot or email confirmation that you indeed did donate 10 bucks to charity
  it will not come with the case or the small tips.
  so that multiple people do not donate and get stuck with nothing.
  the first person to quote this will get the chance to donate 10 bucks to any charity he/she chooses.
  that person then has 20 mins to post a screenshot or pm me the screenshot
   
  so i will ship it with the M, L tips and the iems.


----------



## FHSWarrior

sfwalcer said:


> I am selling mine for $28 shipped HE HE HE.


 woah, my vision must be playing tricks on me. Im not sure if that says $28 or 25

 *hint hint*


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> alright...in a great mood as i got my gr02, arrow 4g and two brand new spankin' whiplash cables (unreleased to the public)
> 
> so im giving away my COR150 blue in color to the first person to quote this post and donate 10 bucks to any charity


 
   
  Noble! I hope they find a good home.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> I hope my question doesnt get skipped over like my others (lol) but anything better than the JVC FX40 for under $25???


 
  I've briefly auditioned the FX40 last year and to my recollection, I kinda preferred the Philips SHE3580 over the FX40.
  Not because of technical ability but more of preference... The Philips is more relaxing. I still use them as my GYM phones.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No problem; I love being the first on the block to test something. Hopefully they turn out to be--at least--decent, if not a rebranded Corecool.

 I'm now interested in some of their other headphones. Specifically the ETZ (12-0901), of course it had to be the most expensive model they produce.


----------



## bhima

Quote: 





fhswarrior said:


> whats the sony's like?


 
  The bass can be pretty flabby, though the sub-bass goes deeeep. The mids and highs never distort, BUT they are quite veiled to me and don't resolve that much detail. They also take a pretty hefty amount of power to get them going, so don't expect stellar sound right from your phone with these. All in all, they are the best $30 IEMs I've tried, but they left me wanting. I settled on the Yamaha EPH100 which is a fantastic upgrade (though MUCH more expensive) to the those that like the MH1C. Now, as is the pathology on Head-Fi, I look for an upgrade to the EPH100. CSK1000 sounds like they could be the ones but... the FR graph of the midrange does make me a bit skeptical of them. Too skeptical to purchase the IEM from Japan with no real chance of returning them.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> im a little loss... you say that its like a subwoofer in your ears but its not as much bass as the mh1?
> 
> Then you say the mh1 has more top end sparkle but the xears is a better all around for all genres?


 

 When comparing the bass you should take into account the different types of bass. The Xears probably have tighter sub bass that would cause more of a rumble like a subwoofer. While the MH1s are very mid bass centric. Which will result in a boomy type of bass that doesn't really carry substance--sorry if that offends anyone--and he means that the Xears are more balanced compared to the treble on the MH1. Though I have to disagree with him because, while I did hear some sparkle, I wouldn't say the MH1 are the brightest bulb in the package. They always sounded veiled to me but I could have got one of the elusive lemons.


----------



## glorfybe

tekerugburn said:


> im a little loss... you say that its like a subwoofer in your ears but its not as much bass as the mh1?
> 
> Then you say the mh1 has more top end sparkle but the xears is a better all around for all genres?



Not quite. Xears has more bass and better bass. For me mh1c bass is off putting because it doesn't match the rest of the sound signature - it jars. I find the highs a bit the same. Not screechy just not as smooth as the xears. The xears is led by the bass. The rest of the spectrum follows from there - which in its own way puts it in balance - if you like bass! I do, so for me I prefer it to the mh1c. YMMV.


----------



## glorfybe

vain iii said:


> When comparing the bass you should take into account the different types of bass. The Xears probably have tighter sub bass that would cause more of a rumble like a subwoofer. While the MH1s are very mid bass centric. Which will result in a boomy type of bass that doesn't really carry substance--sorry if that offends anyone--and he means that the Xears are more balanced compared to the treble on the MH1. Though I have to disagree with him because, while I did hear some sparkle, I wouldn't say the MH1 are the brightest bulb in the package. They always sounded veiled to me but I could have got one of the elusive lemons.



Yup, thats how I would put it if I was better with words, although my mh1c's are quite bright and not veiled at all. I find tip insertion and tip type critical with mh1c - too deep and its just boomy. Wrong tips and its veiled and boomy.


----------



## waynes world

I gotta say, I'm enjoying these DX210 basso's more than my GR07BE's. As dsnuts has alluded to, the basso's are similar to the cks1000's. They have a very full sound. That's the best way I can describe it - when I switch from the BE's to the basso's, I'm hearing a fullness to the sound which appeals to me very much. When I switch back to the BE's, they sound kind of thin. After a bit, my ears get readjusted to them and I once again appreciate how wonderful the BE's are. But for me, I really love the full sound that the basso's (and the cks1000s to even a greater extent) provide.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> When comparing the bass you should take into account the different types of bass. The Xears probably have tighter sub bass that would cause more of a rumble like a subwoofer. While the MH1s are very mid bass centric. Which will result in a boomy type of bass that doesn't really carry substance--sorry if that offends anyone--and he means that the Xears are more balanced compared to the treble on the MH1. Though I have to disagree with him because, while I did hear some sparkle, I wouldn't say the MH1 are the brightest bulb in the package. They always sounded veiled to me but I could have got one of the elusive lemons.


 
   
  so...top end wise the mh1 has more sparkle than the xears?  
   
   
  Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> Not quite. Xears has more bass and better bass. For me mh1c bass is off putting because it doesn't match the rest of the sound signature - it jars. I find the highs a bit the same. Not screechy just not as smooth as the xears. The xears is led by the bass. The rest of the spectrum follows from there - which in its own way puts it in balance - if you like bass! I do, so for me I prefer it to the mh1c. YMMV.


 
   
  Sorry...really trying to follow.  Bass centric but balanced?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I gotta say, I'm enjoying these DX210 basso's more than my GR07BE's. As dsnuts has alluded to, the basso's are similar to the cks1000's. They have a very full sound. That's the best way I can describe it - when I switch from the BE's to the basso's, I'm hearing a fullness to the sound which appeals to me very much. When I switch back to the BE's, they sound kind of thin. After a bit, my ears get readjusted to them and I once again appreciate how wonderful the BE's are. But for me, I really love the full sound that the basso's (and the cks1000s to even a greater extent) provide.


 
   
  The BE's sound thin?  That's a little surprising, I don't own the Gr07 BE but I do have the GR06 and they are no where near thin.  Maybe the DX210 has a little too much body?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My ears were spoiled by my ruggedly burned in JVC-FX40; I don't think I can every find anything that contained that level of brightness in the cheapo category. If I can find them I'll probably use them as the reference point for my impressions. The 40s also had less boom and more tightness for me when it came to the base department. With your Xears did you have to extensively burn them in or is it like Mochill (?) stated they--his Corecool v2--sound great out of the box and only need a short burn-in period?


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Right. I would say the MH1 are very V shaped. Top end is--supposedly because I must have gotten a dud--quite bright and the low levels are very mid bass centric.

 Just because something is balanced/neutral doesn't mean that the bass is going to be underpowered. Normally, when the bass is overpowering, it is the mid bass that bleeds into the other spectrum of sounds. When the bass is in the deeper--read: sub--levels it allows it to coexist with the mids and highs allowing each to express their own sound without anything veiling. All and all it is a well rounded headphone.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Right. I would say the MH1 are very V shaped. Top end is--supposedly because I must have gotten a dud--quite bright and the low levels are very mid bass centric.
> 
> Just because something is balanced/neutral doesn't mean that the bass is going to be underpowered. Normally, when the bass is overpowering, it is the mid bass that bleeds into the other spectrum of sounds. When the bass is in the deeper--read: sub--levels it allows it to coexist with the mids and highs allowing each to express their own sound without anything veiling. All and all it is a well rounded headphone.


 
   
  Sorry...I still don't see how anything can be bass centric ( or mid centric or treble centric for that matter) and be balanced/neutral.  That just contradicts itself.  
   
  Yes; I agree that balanced/neutral does not mean underpowered bass.  A bass emphasis does not mean balanced/neutral...It's tilted toward bass.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I personally haven't heard his Xears, but he did say that he wasn't good with words. I guess there is probably going to be a lower level tilt but the rest of it is going to be neutral. "..-------"


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't seen much in the way of comment on the Zero Audio DX-200 Carbo Tenore...I got these, have listened to them a bit. Very nice sounding headphones, I'd say solid bass (haven't heard the Carbo Basso, but these are tight, in no way lacking on the low end. If those have more, must be _monsters!_), nice highs, the midrange is smooth but slightly recessed. I don't notice it much on tracks with few instruments around the vocalist, but start to add pieces to the band, it becomes a bit harder to make out lyrics. On the other hand, soundstage is CRAZY! I'm not actually all that interested in iem soundstage. Listen for it on my speaker set up, but the idea of the band spread across your head being realistic doesn't make much sense to me. Having said that, I really like the width of the staging on these things, have many iem's at this point (thanks to this thread and the bargain threads), don't think any of them does it the way these do. Initial impressions, going to listen some more...


----------



## mochill

Loving my iems wayne, about the corecool v2 they sound excellent out of the box and I bet after 300hrs they will be on killer level


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> The BE's sound thin?  That's a little surprising, I don't own the Gr07 BE but I do have the GR06 and they are no where near thin.  *Maybe the DX210 has a little too much body?*


 
   
  Maybe. But not for my ears (as handicapped as they may be lol). It's even more pronounced when compared to the cks1000's - those puppies have an incredibly full sound, with a huge soundstage (width, depth, layering, imaging, instrument separation etc). It was when comparing the BE's to the 1000's that I first determined that I found the BE's to sound somewhat 2 dimensional (ie thin sounding) when compared to the 1k's 3D sound. Same thing but to a lesser extent with the basso's.
   
  When I push the BE's in my ears further and hold them there, I get more of the full sound that I'm looking for (except that the bass is then too much), but I can't get that kind of a seal no matter what tips I use with them. Whereas with the basso's and 1k's, that fuller sound/soundstage is just there regardless of the tips or the seal.
   
  Anyway I'm not trying to denigrate the BE's, because like I said, once my ears become readjusted to them I really do love their sound. But to me, the basso's and 1k's have that fullness and soundstaging that really appeals to me.


----------



## mochill

The corecool v2 bass is on a highend level big,brawny and never bleeding into the mids just how it should be . Mids are enveloping and very detailed and organic sounding in tone.treble are sparkly crunchy and well extended and airy. Soundstage is very deep,wide and tall.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Haven't seen much in the way of comment on the Zero Audio DX-200 Carbo Tenore...I got these, have listened to them a bit. Very nice sounding headphones, I'd say solid bass (haven't heard the Carbo Basso, but these are tight, in no way lacking on the low end. If those have more, must be _monsters!_), nice highs, the midrange is smooth but slightly recessed. I don't notice it much on tracks with few instruments around the vocalist, but start to add pieces to the band, it becomes a bit harder to make out lyrics. On the other hand, soundstage is CRAZY! I'm not actually all that interested in iem soundstage. Listen for it on my speaker set up, but the idea of the band spread across your head being realistic doesn't make much sense to me. Having said that, I really like the width of the staging on these things, have many iem's at this point (thanks to this thread and the bargain threads), don't think any of them does it the way these do. Initial impressions, going to listen some more...


 

 Great stuff doc!!! Keep em' coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @WAYNE
   
  3 words the man like his....
............and i ain't talkin' 'bout steak or iems.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Haven't seen much in the way of comment on the Zero Audio DX-200 Carbo Tenore...I got these, have listened to them a bit. Very nice sounding headphones, I'd say solid bass (haven't heard the Carbo Basso, but these are tight, in no way lacking on the low end. If those have more, must be _monsters!_), nice highs, the midrange is smooth but slightly recessed. I don't notice it much on tracks with few instruments around the vocalist, but start to add pieces to the band, it becomes a bit harder to make out lyrics. On the other hand, soundstage is CRAZY! I'm not actually all that interested in iem soundstage. Listen for it on my speaker set up, *but the idea of the band spread across your head being realistic doesn't make much sense to me. Having said that, I really like the width of the staging on these things, have many iem's at this point (thanks to this thread and the bargain threads), don't think any of them does it the way these do. Initial impressions, going to listen some more...*


 
   
  Lol! Yeah, it doesn't make sense until you hear it, and then it becomes totally addictive and hard to live without! That fullness/soundstaging is what I'm loving so much about the bassos/1k's as well.
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> Loving my iems wayne, about the corecool v2 they sound excellent out of the box and I bet after 300hrs they will be on killer level


 
   
  Excellent. I'm pretty sure they are worthy, and based on some of the things that you've said (like below), I get the sense they sound similar to the 1k's:
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> The corecool v2 has stronger bass impact and better subbass texture the the fxz200 and gr07 bass edition while having more detailed mids then both as well and very amazing treble crunch to boot as well. Soundstage more spaced out then both and imaging that is crazy addicting


 
   
  Assuming they are, do you get the sense that the v2's have a fuller sound, a larger soundstage (width and especially depth), better layering and instrument imaging, and a more 3d like sound than the BE's?


----------



## mochill

Yes at above , but I still enjoy my BE'S as much for its transperacy


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Maybe. But not for my ears (as handicapped as they may be lol). It's even more pronounced when compared to the cks1000's - those puppies have an incredibly full sound, with a huge soundstage (width, depth, layering, imaging, instrument separation etc). It was when comparing the BE's to the 1000's that I first determined that I found the BE's to sound somewhat 2 dimensional (ie thin sounding) when compared to the 1k's 3D sound. Same thing but to a lesser extent with the basso's.
> 
> When I push the BE's in my ears further and hold them there, I get more of the full sound that I'm looking for (except that the bass is then too much), but I can't get that kind of a seal no matter what tips I use with them. Whereas with the basso's and 1k's, that fuller sound/soundstage is just there regardless of the tips or the seal.
> 
> Anyway I'm not trying to denigrate the BE's, because like I said, once my ears become readjusted to them I really do love their sound. But to me, the basso's and 1k's have that fullness and soundstaging that really appeals to me.


 
   
  ohhhh.... okay...thats what you meant as thin.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> I personally haven't heard his Xears, but he did say that he wasn't good with words. I guess there is probably going to be a lower level tilt but the rest of it is going to be neutral. "..-------"


 
   
  oh okay.... makes sense if its meant that way.
   
  It's just hard to understand sometimes as its hard to describe sound a lot of the time


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Yes at above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  "Yes at above" translates to "Yes, the V2's are friggin' awesome". And indeed, the BE's are amazing as well, but just in a different way.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> ohhhh.... okay...thats what you meant as thin.


 
   
  Yeah, I should probably take a trip to the glossary lol.


----------



## Mackem

Man I can't wait for my Carbo Bassos to get here so I can ditch these FX101s!


----------



## d marc0

mackem said:


> Man I can't wait for my Carbo Bassos to get here so I can ditch these FX101s!



Oh man, you are in for a treat! I had the FX3X and they don't even compare to the DX210s. The JVC has impressive bass, the DX210 is impressive as a whole. Once you have it, listen to some remastered Michael Jackson hits and you'll be amazed with its 3D-like presentation and that head shaking RUMBLE from the subbass just as Wayne described! I just love it!

Oh, just to add a bit: acoustic guitars sounds so REAL with them. Decay and timbre are very well presented.


----------



## glorfybe

tekerugburn said:


> oh okay.... makes sense if its meant that way.
> 
> It's just hard to understand sometimes as its hard to describe sound a lot of the time



Not used to putting what I hear on show. Long time lurker who never registered, but have never purchased any music gear without checking head-fi first. What I think I mean(!) is that the sub bass is powerful but does not bleed in to the other frequencies. I'm not used to hearing so much bass without hearing mud. I'm coming from dual ba q-jays. I'm not missing them - that may not be a very scientific way to describe things but its the best I can do at the moment. It's why I purchased the Sony mh1c's, to try and give some perspective to what I'm hearing. I can see why people rave about the mh1c. I prefer them to my q-jays as well, but the cable is unforgivable!


----------



## glorfybe

vain iii said:


> My ears were spoiled by my ruggedly burned in JVC-FX40; I don't think I can every find anything that contained that level of brightness in the cheapo category. If I can find them I'll probably use them as the reference point for my impressions. The 40s also had less boom and more tightness for me when it came to the base department. With your Xears did you have to extensively burn them in or is it like Mochill (?) stated they--his Corecool v2--sound great out of the box and only need a short burn-in period?



Out of the box they sounded terrible. Big bloated bass that ruined even bass light tunes. The Carpenters and all I could hear was bass. I couldn't listen to them at all and had buyers remorse. I put my Sansa Clip on random and left them 4 hours. At this point they were sounding a bit better, but I could hear occasional cracking from the left ear piece. I listened to them with a lot of the trance tracks mentioned on this thread, and found them lacking mids and highs compared to my q-jays and momoprice. I connected them to my android phone and used a burn in app and played pink noise for 40 hours. At this stage they started to sound the business. Trance now sounded good (better than my q-jays) and I reverted to my normal music. The Eagles, Eminem, Carpenters, Dusty Springfield, Adele, 80s stuff.

I found vocal depth that had always been missing with the q-jays, conveying more emotion. I've always found "Chasing Pav ements" to be so sharp and harsh on the ears that I can't listen to it. With the Xears I finally can stand to listen to it all the way through.

10cc I'm not in love has such a wide airy presentation on any decent set. The soundstage is wider on the Xears than mh1c. The bass is more driving. The vocals have more air. This is a track that the mh1c annoys me on with some of the highs. It's almost like someone is releasing a spurt of compressed air in your ear. The Xears highs are similarly clear without the unwelcome physical impact.

I settled on the foam tip, with a not too deep insertion.

Every time Mochill makes a comment about the V2's it probably describes how I feel about the Xears better than I can!


----------



## daveyostrow

which Xears are we referring to?
   
  Edit: i see now, Xears 4core. the coolcore look-alike.


----------



## glorfybe

daveyostrow said:


> which Xears are we referring to?




4core hybrid dual dynamics


----------



## quartertone

Don't know why they label them 'hybrids'... Xears promo always comes across as pretty clueless.


----------



## glorfybe

Yeah, where's the BA? Woofer tweeter concept isn't a hybrid


----------



## glorfybe

These also seem very similar: http://www.head-fi.org/t/664833/review-fanmusic-ms-e1011-big-and-bassy

Sound signature sounds like what i hear too! Extremely Bassy but not to the extent that it over powers everything else.

It would seem there will be plenty of different cables available too.

So is that now 5 variations on the the theme including the fixed cable 385s?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> These also seem very similar: http://www.head-fi.org/t/664833/review-fanmusic-ms-e1011-big-and-bassy
> 
> Sound signature sounds like what i hear too! Extremely Bassy but not to the extent that it over powers everything else.
> 
> ...


 
   
  yeah...now im more certain that all versions are the same.  Looks like an oem company is just selling it to lots of different companies/distributors.


----------



## quartertone

Those look completely identical to the Corecool.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> yeah...now im more certain that all versions are the same.  Looks like an oem company is just selling it to lots of different companies/distributors.


 
  Odd that the folks on Hifi-Forum didn't think much of them... though it could have just been insufficient burn-in, plus some of those guys strike me as kind of 'sensitive'.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, and we shouldn't forget that the 3EIGHTY5's are onsale at Newegg. They are originally $50. They are $45 $50 on amazon. So I am feeling a lot more confident about my purchase now.


----------



## glorfybe

Mark2410 had also reviewed the Fanmusic
http://www.head-fi.org/products/fanmusic-ms-e1011/reviews/8660
Well worth a read. Quotes:

"After the IE8 this is the second best bass Cannon I can think of".

"Pro's: Bass both quantity and great quality, mids are lovely too, super fun."


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> Yeah, and we shouldn't forget that the 3EIGHTY5's are onsale at Newegg. They are originally $50. They are $45 $50 on amazon. So I am feeling a lot more confident about my purchase now.




Such a shame Newegg don't ship internationally.


----------



## MuZo2

There seems to be various versions of this dual dynamic iem
 Corecool v2, 3EIGHTY5's, Quadlon QX50, Xears 4core . Seems they all have same design but if you look in detail all vary slightly in housing material. driver sizes , impedance and SPL. So even though they are same design they are not identical.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> alright...in a great mood as i got my gr02, arrow 4g and two brand new spankin' whiplash cables (unreleased to the public)
> 
> so im giving away my COR150 blue in color to the first person to quote this post and donate 10 bucks to any charity
> 
> ...


 
   
  Donated to a worthy cause!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Donated to a worthy cause!


 
   
  thanks for donating to charity; the cor150's will be sent by this weekend.  
   





   
  So COR150's are now taken.


----------



## sfwalcer

^WOW those reviews of the corecool lookalikes is not what I wanted to hear at all. I might just go for the gr07 BEs since they are much more capable in their technical abilities. 

Don't wanna waste my money on something that is just impressive bass wise. Cuz having read those reviews they are nowhere as good as the vsonics gr07s.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

currently leaning towards dx210, only waiting on someone to compare them against corecool v2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

r4tr4tr4t said:


> currently leaning towards dx210, only waiting on someone to compare them against corecool v2




Talk mochill into sending his v2s to wayne lol

Or you could wait until I get the DX200 next week.


----------



## mochill

They might look the same but doesn't mean they will sound the same sfwalcer


----------



## ericp10

Someone other than me in this thread need to get his hands on H-200. It's quite stunning! I'm not going to say it's better than the CKS1000, but I'm not going to say it's worse either. The sound signatures are so different, but the H-200 shines in allowing one to hear what a true dynamic/BA hybrid should really sound like (at least in my imagination). Space between instruments, silk smooth, micro details, solid detailed mids, wonderful treble just shy of harsh, and some of richest most natural bass you've ever heard (just south of basshead level, yet it will be plenty for bassheads and non-bassheads). Actually, when not listening the AS-2  the H-200 stays in my ears (then the CKS1000). So much to write about but my desktop (at home crashed), but we're still moving forward in sound.
   
  Happy listening!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Someone other than me in this thread need to get his hands on H-200. It's quite stunning! I'm not going to say it's better than the CKS1000, but I'm not going to say it's worse either. The sound signatures are so different, but the H-200 shines in allowing one to hear what a true dynamic/BA hybrid should really sound like (at least in my imagination). Space between instruments, silk smooth, micro details, solid detailed mids, wonderful treble just shy of harsh, and some of richest most natural bass you've ever heard (just south of basshead level, yet it will be plenty for bassheads and non-bassheads). Actually, when not listening the AS-2  the H-200 stays in my ears (then the CKS1000). So much to write about but my desktop (at home crashed), but we're still moving forward in sound.
> 
> Happy listening!!


 
   
  that sounds like the perfect iem.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> that sounds like the perfect iem.


 
   
   
  I hate to say it, because I have some top of the line customs and universals (or had them), but for the price this one is a stunner. I didn't hear it until after about 50 hours burn in, but it's amazing! Plus the package and accessories you get for $250 (and build quality) shoots way above it's MSRP. But for me that's not important. The sound is amazing. It's right next door (and beating some) to the $400 to $500 universals I've heard. The TF10 can't touch it, nor the XBA-4.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I hate to say it, because I have some top of the line customs and universals (or had them), but for the price this one is a stunner. I didn't hear it until after about 50 hours burn in, but it's amazing! Plus the package and accessories you get for $250 (and build quality) shoots way above it's MSRP. But for me that's not important. The sound is amazing. It's right next door (and beating some) to the $400 to $500 universals I've heard. The TF10 can't touch it, nor the XBA-4.


 
   
  To be fair the TF10 is a 250~ iem and pretty old.  Jerry Harvey was still with UE.  
   
  I dont know much about the XBA-4; so no comment lol.
   
  I'd like to audition them sometime and see how it stacks up.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Someone other than me in this thread need to get his hands on H-200. It's quite stunning! I'm not going to say it's better than the CKS1000, but I'm not going to say it's worse either. The sound signatures are so different, but the H-200 shines in allowing one to hear what a true dynamic/BA hybrid should really sound like (at least in my imagination). Space between instruments, silk smooth, micro details, solid detailed mids, wonderful treble just shy of harsh, and some of richest most natural bass you've ever heard (just south of basshead level, yet it will be plenty for bassheads and non-bassheads). Actually, when not listening the AS-2  the H-200 stays in my ears (then the CKS1000). So much to write about but my desktop (at home crashed), but we're still moving forward in sound.
> 
> Happy listening!!


 
   
  I ordered mine on the last day of the pre-sale... can't wait to finally hear it; most likely mid next week.
  Lucky I'm having heaps of fun with the DX210, otherwise I'd be frantic by now.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Someone other than me in this thread need to get his hands on H-200. It's quite stunning! I'm not going to say it's better than the CKS1000, but I'm not going to say it's worse either. The sound signatures are so different, but the H-200 shines in allowing one to hear what a true dynamic/BA hybrid should really sound like (at least in my imagination). Space between instruments, silk smooth, micro details, solid detailed mids, wonderful treble just shy of harsh, and some of richest most natural bass you've ever heard (just south of basshead level, yet it will be plenty for bassheads and non-bassheads). Actually, when not listening the AS-2  the H-200 stays in my ears (then the CKS1000). So much to write about but my desktop (at home crashed), but we're still moving forward in sound.
> 
> Happy listening!!


 
   
   
  I have the H-200 as well. They are truly outstanding. I agree completely, a stunning earphone and a steal for a hybrid done right.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They might look the same but doesn't mean they will sound the same sfwalcer


 

 Hmmm i am not sure about these corecools anymore. The size of the housing and the microphonic cable has me a bit concern, plus they sell these exact models in China for like less then $50 bucks.
   
  http://s.taobao.com/search?q=corecool+v2&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceId=tb.index&rt=1369023189242&source=haiwaigou&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934&unid=
   
  If they are a great as you make them out to be i don't understand how/ why they are selling them for so cheap tbh. I doubt the maker of these are that clueless if they have such a winner in their hands. The Vsonic gr07s sells for even more expensive in China which to me is a testament of their true sound/ value. These corecools just have so many lookalikes that seems to sound pretty similar from all the reviews and impressions so far. You're the only one that is saying they best the FXZ200s AND is on par with the gr07 BEs but doesn't have much concrete or detailed impressions on exactly how this is the case.
   
  I wanna trust you chill but you're not really winning me over with those random statements you be posting. LoL
   
  I might still get them cuz that ebay seller is so nice about it, but he sure is giving me A LOT of time to think it over that's for sure. Plus i almost have enough paypal funds to get the gr07 BEs and really don't wanna waste it on these corecools if they are indeed pretty average sounding as most of the reviews and impressions seems to suggest.
   
  edit: @ ericp
  Thanks for the update on those hybrids, looks real promising..... just too bad they look pretty bulky and not that stylish. :  ( Yes i is a hipster @ heart!!!


----------



## quisxx

Due to not being able to listen to my music indoors at MY normal listening volumes, I decided to stepp back into the IEM game   Ordered those 3eighty5 that are MIGHT be corecools since they only cost $30.  Next step is to get an actual pair of corecools to compare (I'll probably place the order next week).  I doubt the 385 and corecools are the same as the speck are different.
  BTW Moochill, how long does it take from your ebay seller to get the V2 to you?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I ordered mine on the last day of the pre-sale... can't wait to finally hear it; most likely mid next week.
> Lucky I'm having heaps of fun with the DX210, otherwise I'd be frantic by now.


 
   
  Congrats d marc0!


----------



## ericp10

Tf10 isn't an original $250 iem, its cost was much more. And old has nothing to do with the sound signature. It is top tier or it's not.


----------



## mochill

The corecool took 10 days to arrive and I can't wait to hear your impression when I get back


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Tf10 isn't an original $250 iem, its cost was much more. And old has nothing to do with the sound signature. It is top tier or it's not.


 
   
  but it's 250 now.  What is used to cost has nothing to do what it sells for now.  It costs 250 or it doesnt


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> but it's 250 now.  What is used to cost has nothing to do what it sells for now.  It costs 250 or it doesnt


 
   
   
   
   
  his point is that price is irrelevant to the sound quality. price would be relevant in a quality/price ratio for that matter. but he is only comparing things according to the SQ and thats it.
   
  you have to define how you measure up things. SQ, price, SQ/price, other


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I hate to say it, because I have some top of the line customs and universals (or had them), but for the price this one is a stunner. I didn't hear it until after about 50 hours burn in, but it's amazing! Plus the package and accessories you get for $250 (and build quality) shoots way above it's MSRP. But for me that's not important. The sound is amazing. It's right next door (and beating some) to the $400 to $500 universals I've heard. The TF10 can't touch it, nor the XBA-4.


 
   
  Quote: 





farcry said:


> his point is that price is irrelevant to the sound quality. price would be relevant in a quality/price ratio for that matter. but he is only comparing things according to the SQ and thats it.
> 
> you have to define how you measure up things. SQ, price, SQ/price, other


 
   
  seeing as he specifies a price point and named specific iems price does play a factor.


----------



## FarCry

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> seeing as he specifies a price point and named specific iems price does play a factor.


 
   
   
   

 in this case he takes the SQ/price ratio as a measure.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> but for the price this one is a stunner.


----------



## nihontoman

Guys, dual dynamic Meelec M-Duos are on preorder for mere 75 bucks, mind you this is msrp and it may be cheaper at online retailers. We might have another discovery at hands


----------



## waynes world

Those are purdy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Buying the Zero Audio DX200 Tenore off Amazon JP today. 

Well excited! xD

EDIT: Forgot how to mark the item as a gift lol


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Buying the Zero Audio DX200 Tenore off Amazon JP today.
> 
> Well excited! xD
> 
> EDIT: Forgot how to mark the item as a gift lol


 

 Nice, waiting for info on them to compare with mh1c. Pls write when tested!! I hope/think it`s upgrade and new iem for me too. The mh1c is ok but would like to lose that cable and massive control


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





iken said:


> Nice, waiting for info on them to compare with mh1c. Pls write when tested!! I hope/think it`s upgrade and new iem for me too. The mh1c is ok but would like to lose that cable and massive control


 
   
  Sure I will, don't have my MH1c anymore. Otherwise I would do A/B lol
   
  Btw, has anyone used Tenso after the 1st of April?? Apparently they require proof of ID and Address now :/
   
  I'm thinking about cancelling my order and getting them from eBay instead.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Sure I will, don't have my MH1c anymore. Otherwise I would do A/B lol
> 
> Btw, has anyone used Tenso after the 1st of April?? Apparently they require proof of ID and Address now :/
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling my order and getting them from eBay instead.


 
   
  yes. Just a scan of your drivers license will suffice. And they verify within a day or two.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Sure I will, don't have my MH1c anymore. Otherwise I would do A/B lol
> 
> Btw, has anyone used Tenso after the 1st of April?? Apparently they require proof of ID and Address now :/
> 
> I'm thinking about cancelling my order and getting them from eBay instead.


 
  I just used a scan of my driver's license for proof. They emailed me back within minutes telling me I had been verified.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Tf10 isn't an original $250 iem, its cost was much more. And old has nothing to do with the sound signature. It is top tier or it's not.


 
  Hey Eric, can you do a little A/B between the CKS1000s and the FXZ200s? I have heard the FXZ200s and they are the best earphones I have ever heard. I love my CKN70s, but they just don't quite cut it. I've been looking into the CKS1000s because I love AT's new sound, but I can't even imagine them being better than the JVCs.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> yes. Just a scan of your drivers license will suffice. And they verify within a day or two.


 
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I just used a scan of my driver's license for proof. They emailed me back within minutes telling me I had been verified.


 
   
  Cheers guys!
   
  Sadly my licence has my old address on it, so that option is out the window lol


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Sadly my license has my old address on it, so that option is out the window lol


 
  I'm pretty sure there are other ways of doing it. I would get it over with because I guarantee you will need Tenso at some point.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> I'm pretty sure there are other ways of doing it. I would get it over with because I guarantee you will need Tenso at some point.




Well, I have now submitted a scan of my bank statement. Hope that will be enough. 

Waiting for them to reply.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Buying the Zero Audio DX200 Tenore off Amazon JP today.
> 
> Well excited! xD
> 
> EDIT: *Forgot how to mark the item as a gift lol*


 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jant71s-take-on-the-new-ath-clr100-pg-618-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9255#post_9402575
   
   


lifted andreas said:


> Well, I have now submitted a scan of my bank statement. Hope that will be enough.
> 
> Waiting for them to reply.


   
  If you have your address on it should be fine.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Audio technica ath-cor150 impression to come tomorrow


 
  Have you had a chance to post your impressions?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jant71s-take-on-the-new-ath-clr100-pg-618-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9255#post_9402575




Oh that's great to know, thanks mate! Only asking coz when I ordered the DX200 today off Amazon JP I paid for next day delivery. So technically they should arrive at Tenso tomorrow already.

@wayne My radio show is on tonight at 8PM GMT on http://trance.fm DJ Channel. Hope you can listen with your Bassos.


----------



## Grayson73

How do the COR150 compare to the MH1C?  Also, is there a dramatic difference between these and the CKN70?  If not, I'll buy the COR150/MH1C for $20-$25 rather than the CKN70 for $50.
  
 I will be using them straight from my laptop and phone (no amp).


----------



## Zelda

can anyone comment how good are the Maxell DD600 and DBA700 for ~$70 and $80 ?


----------



## mochill

The meelectronics m-duo is also another corecool look alike xD.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> How do the COR150 compare to the MH1C?  Also, is there a dramatic difference between these and the CKN70?  If not, I'll buy the COR150/MH1C for $20-$25 rather than the CKN70 for $50.
> 
> I will be using them straight from my laptop and phone (no amp).


 
  mh1c cant be beat for the price, as long as you can deal with the cable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mochill said:


> The meelectronics m-duo is also another corecool look alike xD.




Hmm, wonder which one got released first though. Coz I have a feeling it wasn't corecool v2.




daveyostrow said:


> mh1c cant be beat for the price, as long as you can deal with the cable.




MH1c sound good, if only it wasn't for that diabolical cable I would have kept mine for sure.


----------



## waynes world

@Lifted ... I'll be listening for sure! Awesome.

Btw, I meant to mention that those trance tracks that you posted sound excellent with the bassos - plenty of treble (at least for me)! Sorry for not posting earlier. But you are a trail blazer! I'm sure the tenores will be great


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





mochill said:


> The meelectronics m-duo is also another corecool look alike xD.


 
  Not really, a bit less clunky.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> but it's 250 now.  What is used to cost has nothing to do what it sells for now.  It costs 250 or it doesnt


 
   
  It has sold for under $100 for about four years around Xmas. That didn't stop it from being a top tier or diminish its value for some. When the price went back up to near $400, some people still purchased it for that much because they thought that was fair for the value they got in sound. Now, personally I'm not a huge TF10 fan (not my preferred sound signature), but I recognize its technical capabilities as a top tier earphone. So whether selling it at $400 or $50, it's still top tier, and it wasn't meant to compete with $250 earphones; it was meant to punch higher than that. That's all I'm stating.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> @Lifted ... I'll be listening for sure! Awesome.
> 
> Btw, I meant to mention that those trance tracks that you posted sound excellent with the bassos - plenty of treble (at least for me)! Sorry for not posting earlier. But you are a *trail blazer*! I'm sure the tenores will be great




Haha cheers man, I'll message you on here 15 mins before the show starts tonight. 

I should receive the Tenores next week at some point. Will report how they are. I'm hoping they might take the light away from my Yamaha EPH-100s. 

Btw you saying trailblazer reminded me of this track lol

[VIDEO]www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLCAdkVyo7Q[/VIDEO]


----------



## waynes world

^ Whoa - I found my new screensaver - thanks! Oh, you can listen to that as well???
   
  About the EPH-100's though, aren't they supposed to be pretty great? What is it about them that you want to hear an improvement in?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ Whoa - I found my new screensaver - thanks! Oh, you can listen to that as well???
> 
> About the EPH-100's though, aren't they supposed to be pretty great? What is it about them that you want to hear an improvement in?


 
   
  Haha, yeah I would use that pic as my wallpaper... however pretty sure my gf would kill me lol
   
  The show was recorded yesterday and will be played back today, in just over 2 hours from now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Well, the EPH100 are my perfect Trance IEMs still, although I'm hoping the Tenores have more low bass body, better mids and 3D imaging in their sound as well as better micro detail retrieval. Which I kinda doubt, but we shall find out soon.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, yeah I would use that pic as my wallpaper... however pretty sure my gf would kill me lol
> 
> The show was recorded yesterday and will be played back today, in just over 2 hours from now.


 
   
  Cool! I see you listed there for 1 hour and 20 minutes from now. I might have to take off from my computer for a while, but I should be able to stream it on my phone or tablet, so I'm good to go!
   
  Quote: 





> Well, the EPH100 are my perfect Trance IEMs still, although I'm hoping the Tenores have more low bass body, better mids and 3D imaging in their sound as well as better micro detail retrieval. Which I kinda doubt, but we shall find out soon.


 
   
  Man, I sure would love to compare the EPH100's to the CKS1000's.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool! I see you listed there for 1 hour and 20 minutes from now. I might have to take off from my computer for a while, but I should be able to stream it on my phone or tablet, so I'm good to go!
> 
> 
> Man, I sure would love to compare the EPH100's to the CKS1000's.


 
   
  Yeah no worries, its 1 hour and 10 mins from now 
   
  You can just download the Trance.FM app and listen on your mobile device whether its Android or Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll see how good / comparable these Tenores are, maybe I'll be able to send you my Yams if you'll be up for that. Shipping could be quite dear though lol


----------



## waynes world

^ Laser kissed vibes 46 is sounding great Lifted!


----------



## bhima

waynes world said:


> Cool! I see you listed there for 1 hour and 20 minutes from now. I might have to take off from my computer for a while, but I should be able to stream it on my phone or tablet, so I'm good to go!
> 
> 
> Man, I sure would love to compare the EPH100's to the CKS1000's.




me too!! i have a feeling the at will win on soundstage, but i bet the eph wins on mids and instument separation.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ Laser kissed vibes 46 is sounding great Lifted!


 
   
  Thanks dude! Glad you can tune in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The thread is here btw if you wanna check out the tracklist or see the comments:
  http://www.trance.fm/tracks/22530-dj_lifted_andreas_on_trancefm_laser_kissed_vibes_046_may_22_2013.html
   
  Btw guys, we are on page 666 of this thread. Perhaps we should spam for a bit and leave this number haha


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

thanks for that youtube link mate ... currently typing this with left hand ...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> thanks for that youtube link mate ... currently typing this with left hand ...


 
   
  No worries, I thought some hand exercises might be of use...


----------



## 7S Cameron

Do the upper mids smooth out in the CKN70s? I've been burning them for awhile, but i know they're not done yet. When it comes to high pitched vocals it almost hurts my ears, almost everything else has smoothed out though. Here's an example of what I mean, there's a part where he hits a really high note:


----------



## Jakkal

^ Sounds great on XBA-30, upper mids and highs are smooth and no harsh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT After listened to this song 7 times in a row I ended up getting the whole album, XBA-30 is so addictive.


----------



## TekeRugburn

anyone doing a group buy for the sz2000?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Do the upper mids smooth out in the CKN70s? I've been burning them for awhile, but i know they're not done yet. When it comes to high pitched vocals it almost hurts my ears, almost everything else has smoothed out though. Here's an example of what I mean, there's a part where he hits a really high note:


 
   
  Man, can that guy get up there! At the 0:58, 2:02  and 3:24 marks he is at his wailing highest pitched best. Good test - especially straight out of the ele dac! Having said that, it sounded fine out of my iem's including my fxd70's (and I'm somewhat treble sensitive).


----------



## 7S Cameron

jakkal said:


> ^ Sounds great on XBA-30, upper mids and highs are smooth and no harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a pretty good album, Dance of the Manatee is the best song on there. Check out their newest album if you like their stuff.



waynes world said:


> Man, can that guy get up there! At the 0:58, 2:02  and 3:24 marks he is at his wailing highest pitched best. Good test - especially straight out of the ele dac! Having said that, it sounded fine out of my iem's including my fxd70's (and I'm somewhat treble sensitive).



I'm a little sensitive to treble myself, but these CKN70s have gotten me used to a bright sound. After the FXD80s were burned in they were never harsh. Hopefully that's the case with these IEMs.


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ Whoa - I found my new screensaver - thanks! Oh, you can listen to that as well???
> 
> About the EPH-100's though, aren't they supposed to be pretty great? What is it about them that you want to hear an improvement in?


 
  lol who is that chick anyways? ooh we're on page 666.
  and most importantly, I'll be selling my JVC FX31 soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Its a pretty good album, Dance of the Manatee is the best song on there. Check out their newest album if you like their stuff.
> I'm a little sensitive to treble myself, but these CKN70s have gotten me used to a bright sound. After the FXD80s were burned in they were never harsh. Hopefully that's the case with these IEMs.


 
   
  How many hours do you have on them?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> How many hours do you have on them?


 
  I don't keep track, but if I had to guess I'd say about 250.


----------



## DannyBai

Mine have 700+ and that nasty treble doesn't go away.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> anyone doing a group buy for the sz2000?




Doubt it mate, kinda expensive.


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Mine have 700+ and that nasty treble doesn't go away.


 
  I had over 500 hours on my CKN70's and the treble was still painfully bright.
   
  Someone posted that they solved the problem by switching to tips from the Philips SHE3590's. I bought a pair of those for $4 plus shipping on Amazon just to get the tips. They eliminated the harsh treble making a huge improvement overall.
   
  The seal from these tips is very solid and boosts the bass so much that I have to be careful to keep the volume down or it makes my eardrums sore. They're hard to push onto the CKN70's but it can be done and is definitely worth the effort.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks digirato. I'll give those tips a try.


----------



## MuzicLife

What do you guys use to burn in?


----------



## Leo888

Even with comply tips on, the upper mids is still very shrill and piercing after more +/-300 hours on my 70's. Digirato, do you think the 3590 tips tone down the problem more than the comply foam tips. Please kindly advice if you have experience with the comply tips on your 70's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## waynes world

This music is 40 years old, but it doesn't matter... it ALWAYS blows me away. Sounds spectacular on the DX210 Bassos. They are long tracks, but well worth the listen....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

muziclife said:


> What do you guys use to burn in?




Play a mix of fast bassy music like trance, drum and bass, dubstep, hardcore... etc at about 80% volume.

Btw, my Zero Audio Tenores have arrived at Tenso!


----------



## Vain III

I now have confirmation that the estimated delivery date is the 24th (Tomorrow). I'll let you guys know what they're about as soon as I get them.


----------



## asko

Good news. Something new from Audio-Technica:

 ATH-WS33X
 ATH-WS55X
 ATH-CKS55X
  ... and several more. Just see the official site.
   

 ATH-WS33X BK  ATH-WS55X BK  ATH-WS55X BRD 
   
  Of course, it's not a discovery for me now, but I like the design so much and I think that this piece of news would be interesting in this thread.


----------



## sacrifice13

Wow, those 55X's have 53mm drivers. Damn, can't believe these were announced just after I got my WS77's. I don't really like the design too much though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Cant wait for these babies to reach me next week at some point! 
   

   
  Anticipation is gonna kill me lol


----------



## BenF

Got my Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210 today.
  What are the best tips for them?


----------



## quisxx

Corecools ordered, now we wait


----------



## Lifted Andreas

benf said:


> Got my Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210 today.
> What are the best tips for them?




I think someone mentioned Auvio, and Sony Hybrids. 




quisxx said:


> Corecools ordered, now we wait




Congrats! 

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Even with comply tips on, the upper mids is still very shrill and piercing after more +/-300 hours on my 70's. Digirato, do you think the 3590 tips tone down the problem more than the comply foam tips. Please kindly advice if you have experience with the comply tips on your 70's. Thanks in advance.


 
  Sorry Leo, I haven't tried comply tips on my 70's. I did go back and listen to them (still with 3590 tips) for a few hours last night to verify my impression of the absence of harshness. I cannot emphasize enough how excellent they sound now. The harshness is completely absent. The mids and highs are clear, airy and beautiful. At slightly above medium volume the bass was not painful and the whole sound signature was exceptional.
   
  I particularly enjoyed some Vangelis tracks from Blade Runner as well as many other genres from classical to Hendrix. I'm not as skilled at describing sound characteristics as some other headfiers. The phrase "depth of field" kept coming to mind. All the instruments and vocals were beautifully clear and airy.
   
  These tips transform the CKN70 IEMs into a shockingly improved listening experience. If the comply tips didn't tame them for you I would strongly suggest giving the Philips tips a try. The IEM itself is under $10 and comes with S,M and L tips. I found that the medium size fit me best.  ...will look forward to impressions from other folks.


----------



## Grayson73

Why are the CKN70s so highly regarded if the highs are "painfully bright"?  Is everyone replacing the tips to fix this problem?


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Why are the CKN70s so highly regarded if the highs are "painfully bright"?  Is everyone replacing the tips to fix this problem?


 
  I think the Nutman really likes his treble. CKN70, FX30, FX40 all have very bright treble.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Why are the CKN70s so highly regarded if the highs are "painfully bright"?  Is everyone replacing the tips to fix this problem?


 
  not my case. and just using the stock tips. and i am sensitive to high peaks. they sound just great  as they are


----------



## sacrifice13

zelda said:


> not my case. and just using the stock tips. and i am sensitive to high peaks. they sound just great  as they are



I agree. I switched from the Philips back to the stock tips, and I like the stock tips even more. I don't find them harsh at all.


----------



## Vain III

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Why are the CKN70s so highly regarded if the highs are "painfully bright"?  Is everyone replacing the tips to fix this problem?


 

 Some of us like the very harsh kind-of cold sounding highs. I remember there being some complaints about the highs on the 40s being excessively bright. I thought they sounded amazing and still do.

 Mochill, what tips are you using on your Corecool v2? I want to buy some double flange tips, but I'm not sure if they'll fit on the 385. I get them tomorrow but because the housing is almost identical I thought you could rough estimate me the nozzle size.


----------



## evilhippie

For anyone whos interested, the VSD-1 is now available at Lendmeurears for 37 bucks.  With the amount of hype these seem to be getting, 37 bucks could be a steal.  Vsonic themselves say the signature is about 80% of the GR07, but who knows how one would actually quantify that number.  Still, I expect that they're going to sound awesome for the promo price.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> For anyone whos interested, the VSD-1 is now available at Lendmeurears for 37 bucks.  With the amount of hype these seem to be getting, 37 bucks could be a steal.  Vsonic themselves say the signature is about 80% of the GR07, but who knows how one would actually quantify that number.  Still, I expect that they're going to sound awesome for the promo price.


 
   
  Tempted/close enough to have created an account with them...
   
Interesting impressions in this link.
   
  Quote: 





airomjosh said:


> Finally, after waiting for more than 2 weeks, the VSD1 I bought on a pre-sale have arrived. They sound amazing to my ears. Huge quantity of bass that does not swallow other frequencies. The bass presentation is better than MH1C and almost similar with GR07 BE. The midrange is thicker and more luscious than MH1C , Compare to GR07 BE and GR07 first version which I also have, they are slightly more forward. Treble is a little recessed or shall I say on the darker side compare to 2 versions of GR07 I have but they are smooth and you can feel its presence when needed and no trace of sibilance. I prefer them over VC1000 but thats only me, YMMV of course. The sound signature is tailored fit to my taste. For 30 USD, you will get an IEM with a mid tier sound plus 2 pairs of silicone tips and 4 pairs of foam tips which the quality is comparable to complys, what can I ask for? This the best 30 USD I ever spent on an IEM. I am not good at using technical terms to describe what I hear so please take this impression with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Tempted/close enough to have created an account with them...
> 
> Interesting impressions in this link.




Oh noo! 

And I've only just bought the Tenore, omg what have I done?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Oh noo!
> 
> And I've only just bought the Tenore, omg what have I done?


 
   
  There is no stopping this insanity my friend unless you up and leave head-fi - before your hype train even gets to the station, another one has already left!
   
  But as far as your Tenores are concerned, you've probably got more of the treble that you're looking for with them. One reason I'm interested in the VSD1's is that I'm not a huge proponent of really forward treble. The BE07's have that (and it sounds good), but I wonder if the VSD1's would be possibly even more satisfying to me. Also, the VSD1's look pretty cool, and I like the way that they can be worn up or down. And finally, it looks like they are quite flush and could be worn when lying down. So they are tempting me...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> There is no stopping this insanity my friend unless you up and leave head-fi - before your hype train even gets to the station, another one has already left!
> 
> But as far as your Tenores are concerned, you've probably got more of the treble that you're looking for with them. One reason I'm interested in the VSD1's is that I'm not a huge proponent of really forward treble. The BE07's have that (and it sounds good), but I wonder if the VSD1's would be possibly even more satisfying to me. Also, the VSD1's look pretty cool, and I like the way that they can be worn up or down. And finally, it looks like they are quite flush and could be worn when lying down. So they are tempting me...


 
   
  Haha so true mate, but I don't give up that easily lol
   
  Well, I'm really looking for more detail in treble, more bass body and slightly more recognisable mids that in Yamaha EPH-100. I think I'm just so kidding myself though, the Tenores are like half the price...
   
  As for the VSD1s, pretty sure I will get them at some point. They are only £23 + shipping, so around £5 cheaper than what the Tenores cost me. To be honest with you, I will probably purchase them as soon as I can sell the stuff I got listed on Head-Fi at the moment. It does sound like they would be perfect for you though mate, let me know if you take the plunge 




   
  EDIT: I uploaded my set from yesterday to Mixcloud if you wanna have a listen again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and download link of the full 320kbps set can be found here:
  http://www.sendspace.com/file/xcuteb
   
  Perhaps I should start a thread on Head-Fi with some of my mixes listed for download.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> For anyone whos interested, the VSD-1 is now available at Lendmeurears for 37 bucks.  With the amount of hype these seem to be getting, 37 bucks could be a steal.  Vsonic themselves say the signature is about 80% of the GR07, but who knows how one would actually quantify that number.  Still, I expect that they're going to sound awesome for the promo price.


 
  Seems like the regular price on lendmeurears will be $50.


----------



## Vain III

:O I'm so tempted to just buy those right now. Especially with free international shipping on Vsonic products.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> This music is 40 years old, but it doesn't matter... it ALWAYS blows me away. Sounds spectacular on the DX210 Bassos. They are long tracks, but well worth the listen....


 
  You (or someone) should start a Zero Audio DX200 and DX210 thread.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> You (or someone) should start a Zero Audio DX200 and DX210 thread.


 
   
  Yeah me and wayne should do that for sure!
   
  Zero Audio DX200 / DX210 Appreciation thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  PM me wayne and we'll get under way lol
   
  Btw, I have 999 posts! Woo, who's got a cake for me then?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> It does sound like they would be perfect for you though mate, let me know if you take the plunge


 
   
  Taken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> EDIT: I uploaded my set from yesterday to Mixcloud if you wanna have a listen again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the mixcloud link! It was a long track, and I only had the opportunity to listen to the first half (which was awesome).
   
  Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> You (or someone) should start a Zero Audio DX200 and DX210 thread.


 
   
  Unfortunately my version of head-fi doesn't have a "Start a new thread" button . I'm going to have to look into that!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No worries mate, just grab the the high quality MP3 file and listen at your lesure lol
   
  We should def collaborate on the thread tho dude, do you wanna occupy post 1 or 2?
   
  PS. I'm officially a 1000+ Head-Fi'er, woo!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> Unfortunately my version of head-fi doesn't have a "Start a new thread" button . I'm going to have to look into that!




Are you using the mobile version of the website?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> We should def collaborate on the thread tho dude, do you wanna occupy post 1 or 2?


 
   
  Better not leave it up to me, otherwise it might never get done!
   
  Quote: 





> PS. I'm officially a 1000+ Head-Fi'er, woo!


 
   
  Congrats! Here's your...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Are you using the mobile version of the website?


 
   
  Naw, I was just being silly - sorry about that (I think I've used up my "silly quotient" for the day!).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Better not leave it up to me, otherwise it might never get done!
> 
> 
> Congrats! Here's your...


 
   
  Hahah, I think I sensed that mate.
   
  Thats why my first thought was to just get it done lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks for the cake btw, pretty sure my gf would freak if I ate any of that lmao


----------



## mochill

Im using stock tips on the corecool v2 , can't wait for the vsd-1 when I get back I'm going to get both version.


----------



## Gee Simpson

zelda said:


> not my case. and just using the stock tips. and i am sensitive to high peaks. they sound just great  as they are







sacrifice13 said:


> I agree. I switched from the Philips back to the stock tips, and I like the stock tips even more. I don't find them harsh at all.




Yeah, I also enjoy them more using the stock tips and they don't sound harsh to me either (300 hour burn in). I tried the Sony Hybrids and although the sound seems warmer and the bass slightly more impactful, they sounded too congested imo. Everything is separated better using the stock tips. I might buy the SHE3590 just to try the tips as they are only £10 here anyway ($15) and are supposed to be great bargain iem's too. It's always good to have a variety of tips I guess.


----------



## sfwalcer

Just wanted to post a sweet price for some JVC FX3Xs. They are one hell of a nice "bass" iem. Much more refined in the treble regions and overall musicality than the FX1Xs for only like ~$20 shipped. Listening to them right now and man on man do these sound sweet. Tempted to get the newer all black and red versions, just too bad the red one in real life looks ugly as hell. :  (
   
  Damn so tempting...
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-R-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-RED-/300892176553?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460e9240a9
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-JVC-FX3X-B-Xtreme-Xplosives-Inner-Ear-Headphones-Deep-Bass-HA-FX3X-B-/300892176361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460e923fe9
   
  They seem to be the real deal in retail package and all as well. These i imagine is even more bang for the buck then the Zero Audios esp. for their low price now. Gonna make some friends buy them for sure. haha


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Just wanted to post a sweet price for some JVC FX3Xs. They are one hell of a nice "bass" iem. Much more refined in the treble regions and overall musicality than the FX1Xs for only like ~$20 shipped. Listening to them right now and man on man do these sound sweet. Tempted to get the newer all black and red versions, just too bad the red one in real life looks ugly as hell. :  (


 
   
  Damned fine deal if they are as good a you say!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Damned fine deal if they are as good a you say!


 

 They are indeed great, finna makes some peps buy it for sure. haha Ds was even impressed with them when they sold for like ~$70. Too bad i already have a used yet i got from another head-fier. Tempted..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Would be great if Ds A/B them against the bassos, etc.


----------



## TekeRugburn

vsd1's on the way.
   
  if they are as good as people say they are...they might replace my gr06's for my mid tier universal


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> They are indeed great, finna makes some peps buy it for sure. haha Ds was even impressed with them when they sold for like ~$70. Too bad i already have a used yet i got from another head-fier. Tempted.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's not fair. *You* KNOW how weak I am! I'm a bit concerned that the treble might be a bit harsh, and that the bass might just be too much for me.
   
  But,  this was an interesting thread.  And these reviews were pretty helpful.
   
  Anyway, I figure that if Nick could convince me to get the TDK E500's, you should be allowed to convince me to get the JVC FX3X's! Besides, for $22 shipped!!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > They are indeed great, finna makes some peps buy it for sure. haha Ds was even impressed with them when they sold for like ~$70. Too bad i already have a used yet i got from another head-fier. Tempted.....
> ...




Eye on the prize, Wayne. You just ordered the VSD1. 



mochill said:


> Im using stock tips on the corecool v2 , can't wait for the vsd-1 when I get back I'm going to get both version.




Could you give me a rough estimate on what you think the nozzle size might be? I'd love if the Mee Double Flange could fit on there.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That's not fair. *You* KNOW how weak I am! I'm a bit concerned that the treble might be a bit harsh, and that the bass might just be too much for me.
> 
> But,  this was an interesting thread.  And these reviews were pretty helpful.
> 
> Anyway, I figure that if Nick could convince me to get the TDK E500's, you should be allowed to convince me to get the JVC FX3X's! Besides, for $22 shipped!!


 

 LoL do you need them, absolutely NOT!!! But do you want em'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's another matter. Plus they are so manly cuz they stick out so much as well, just like those CKS1Ks so i am sure the fellas at the gym would be mighty impressed as well. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was just j/k they don't stick out that much, sorry to disappoint ya' WAYNE.
   
  Anywho these for $22 shipped for me is a steal in the sound you're getting. I don't hear any harsh/bright sibilant treble whatsoever on my used set. There is great rumble to the lows with great extended highs and good mids. The overall sound is not as refined as the MH1Cs but they are more clear sounding with faster more impactful bass. They sound like a mix of the FX40s and the FX101s but with all their best traits and leans more toward the FX101s sound signature. The amount of bass on this thing matches perfectly with the rest of the sonic spectrum so no worries regarding the bass masking the rest of the sound. 
   
  I bet these will destroy those lowly new TDKs of yours.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Eye on the prize, Wayne. You just ordered the VSD1.


 
   
  You mean "prizes" lol. I feel like dsnuts has been around, manipulating my brain and sending my buying impulses into ridiculous overdrive!
   
  But yes, I have high hopes for those VSD1's! I have a feeling that they will punch way above their weight (like the Basso's), and it will be interesting to compare them all.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I bet these will destroy those lowly new TDKs of yours.


 
   
  Watch out, or Nick is gonna KICK your ass lol!
   
  We will see. We will have a TDK EI500, JVC FX3X, Vsonic VSD1 shootout! Heck, we'll throw in the Cool Audio DX210 Basso's for fun (although I'll be surprised if any of them will sound as good as them


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Watch out, or Nick is gonna KICK your ass lol!
> 
> We will see. We will have a TDK EI500, JVC FX3X, Vsonic VSD1 shootout! Heck, we'll throw in the Cool Audio DX210 Basso's for fun (although I'll be surprised if any of them will sound as good as them


 
  i think the VSD1's will be better.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i think the VSD1's will be better.


 
   
  Better than the Basso's? Yeah, that might be a possibility. If they are truly 80% of the SQ of the BE's, then it's a definite possibility (although I am liking the Basso's a LOT right now).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Watch out, or Nick is gonna KICK your ass lol!
> 
> We will see. We will have a TDK EI500, JVC FX3X, Vsonic VSD1 shootout! Heck, we'll throw in the Cool Audio DX210 Basso's for fun (although I'll be surprised if any of them will sound as good as them


 

 Pissssh he and what army. Oh right that cheapo TDK army of his. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO : P
   
  Should be an interesting shootout, but the Vsonic is gonna come out on top for it's technical abilities and the FX3X is gonna in 3rd place for it's pretty refined fun bassy sound right behind that even more refined Zero Audio Bassos i predict. Oh and those TDK belongs in the trash bin where ALL TDKs belong.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh he and what army. Oh right that cheapo TDK army of his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
*You* my friend are insane... TDK rocks! I'll be surprised if those JVC's can even compete with the $10 MT300's for crying out loud!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Eye on the prize, Wayne. You just ordered the VSD1.
> ...




Tell me about it. I've been lurking this thread for the past 4 months trying to resist the temptation to login because I knew I would buy something, and what happened? The second I login I decide to buy the 385's and be a test dummy. It's not only headphones either. I ordered a pair of Supra Vaider's that arrived today. So it seems my shopping spree has just begun. Most-likely buying the VSD1 tomorrow after I get the 385s.

Impressions on Supra's. Very thick with great appeal. The build quality is top notch. You can definitely feel how sturdy this pair is. The sole is very thick and luscious. The material is well stitched . The tongue is enveloping. The pair has great width and depth. On the negative they are a bit heavy footed--probably due to the thick construction--and a bit rigid. However, I have high expectations after the burn-in process is complete.


----------



## nick n

I'll wait for your impressions Wayne on those JVC.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Damned fine deal if they are as good a you say!




They are great and the build quality is admirable. From what I recall, I really love the bass on those, very tight! BUT I can't listen to it for longer sessions. Quite fatiguing after an hour or two. That's why I don't think it comes close to the DX210. I can listen to them Bassos for hours and hours...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> I'll wait for your impressions Wayne on those JVC.


 

 Damn you suck!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Tell me about it. I've been lurking this thread for the past 4 months trying to resist the temptation to login because I knew I would buy something, and what happened? The second I login I decide to buy the 385's and be a test dummy. It's not only headphones either. I ordered a pair of Supra Vaider's that arrived today. So it seems my shopping spree has just begun. Most-likely buying the VSD1 tomorrow after I get the 385s.


 
   
  It's awesome though that you are taking one for the team with the 385's. At this point in my spree, I don't know if I would prefer that you love them or that you hate them lol!
   
  Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Impressions on Supra's. Very thick with great appeal. The build quality is top notch. You can definitely feel how sturdy this pair is. The sole is very thick and luscious. The material is well stitched . The tongue is enveloping. The pair has great width and depth. On the negative they are a bit heavy footed--probably due to the thick construction--and a bit rigid. However, I have high expectations after the burn-in process is complete.


 
   
   
  Lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> They are great and the build quality is admirable. From what I recall, I really love the bass on those, very tight! BUT I can't listen to it for longer sessions. Quite fatiguing after an hour or two.* That's why I don't think it comes close to the DX210. I can listen to them Bassos for hours and hours...*


 

 Not only are they easy to listen to, they are enjoyable to listen to. They seem well balanced to me, with a nice, full and engaging sound. The bass is wonderful and controlled, the mids seem to be a bit more forward than neutral (ie engaging), and the treble also seems sparkly and detailed but without being fatiguing. *Very* enjoyable!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Not only are they easy to listen to, they are enjoyable to listen to. They seem well balanced to me, with a nice, full and engaging sound. The bass is wonderful and controlled, the mids seem to be a bit more forward than neutral (ie engaging), and the treble also seems sparkly and detailed but without being fatiguing. *Very* enjoyable!




That's exactly my experience. Well said, Wayne!


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





digirato said:


> Sorry Leo, I haven't tried comply tips on my 70's. I did go back and listen to them (still with 3590 tips) for a few hours last night to verify my impression of the absence of harshness. I cannot emphasize enough how excellent they sound now. The harshness is completely absent. The mids and highs are clear, airy and beautiful. At slightly above medium volume the bass was not painful and the whole sound signature was exceptional.
> 
> I particularly enjoyed some Vangelis tracks from Blade Runner as well as many other genres from classical to Hendrix. I'm not as skilled at describing sound characteristics as some other headfiers. The phrase "depth of field" kept coming to mind. All the instruments and vocals were beautifully clear and airy.
> 
> These tips transform the CKN70 IEMs into a shockingly improved listening experience. If the comply tips didn't tame them for you I would strongly suggest giving the Philips tips a try. The IEM itself is under $10 and comes with S,M and L tips. I found that the medium size fit me best.  ...will look forward to impressions from other folks.


 
  Thanks digirato and everyone else who have chipped with their respective finding in regards to the tip choices. Will try all the tips suggested here.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Not only are they easy to listen to, they are enjoyable to listen to. They seem well balanced to me, with a nice, full and engaging sound. The bass is wonderful and controlled, the mids seem to be a bit more forward than neutral (ie engaging), and the treble also seems sparkly and detailed but without being fatiguing. *Very* enjoyable!







d marc0 said:


> That's exactly my experience. Well said, Wayne!




Shouldn't we be discussing this in the new Zero Audio appreciation thread? 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-appreciation-and-impressions-thread-more-japanese-iem-giant-killers/

Let the hype train begin!


----------



## Iken

So vsd1 is in the run too, this thread is like never ending story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well for me 41$ is ok so I think vsd1 is favorite over carbo tenore. Hope the discount lasts few more days to think this thru.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





iken said:


> So vsd1 is in the run too, this thread is like never ending story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think its running till Sunday.
   
  I'm gonna have the Tenores and VSD1, coz this is Head-Fi and I simply cannot resist the temptation lol


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Oh look what the postman brought me, 4 weeks after ordering! 



Better late then never I guess, still doesn't set a very good experience ordering anything from the US.


----------



## quartertone

Blame customs... they seem to have upped their interference over here too, as anything from the US takes longer than it used to (2-3 weeks instead of 1-2).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Blame customs... they seem to have upped their interference over here too, as anything from the US takes longer than it used to (2-3 weeks instead of 1-2).


 
   
  Yeah, which is such a shame since there is a lot of stuff I would like to order from the US lol
   
  On another note, my Zero Audio Carbo Tenore has been shipped today by Tenso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I reckon Thursday or Friday next week is gonna be a good day!!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Shouldn't we be discussing this in the new Zero Audio appreciation thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great work! I've posted my initial thoughts on the thread...
  Looking forward to more reviews on the Bassos and initial impressions on the Tenore's.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

d marc0 said:


> Great work! I've posted my initial thoughts on the thread...
> Looking forward to more reviews on the Bassos and initial impressions on the Tenore's.




Saw your post mate, thanks very much for contributing to the thread. 

My Tenore's have been sent out already, so hopefully my impressions will come at the end of next week.

Woo, they are on their way!


----------



## Gee Simpson

lifted andreas said:


> Oh look what the postman brought me, 4 weeks after ordering!
> 
> 
> 
> Better late then never I guess, still doesn't set a very good experience ordering anything from the US.




Which eBay seller did you buy them from? I'm sure mine arrived in around 2 weeks.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gee simpson said:


> Which eBay seller did you buy them from? I'm sure mine arrived in around 2 weeks.




Bought them from 1to3shop-store seller mate.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Just wanted to post a sweet price for some JVC FX3Xs. They are one hell of a nice "bass" iem. Much more refined in the treble regions and overall musicality than the FX1Xs for only like ~$20 shipped. Listening to them right now and man on man do these sound sweet. Tempted to get the newer all black and red versions, just too bad the red one in real life looks ugly as hell. :  (
> 
> Damn so tempting...
> 
> ...


 
  There seem to be many sellers for around $20 shipped:
   
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_sop=15&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=ha-fx3x&LH_PrefLoc=0
   
  Is there anything better for $20?  Are these better than the COR150?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Pissssh he and what army. Oh right that cheapo TDK army of his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Do you really think the VSD1 will be better than the Zero Audio Bassos?!?


----------



## Vain III

Just know I am going to miss the UPS driver when he tries to deliver. I live in one of those apartment buildings without a service desk or place for UPS to drop packages.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Just know I am going to miss the UPS driver when he tries to deliver. I live in one of those apartment buildings without a service desk or place for UPS to drop packages.


 
   
  Ask them to leave it with a neighbour?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Bought them from 1to3shop-store seller mate.


 

 Yeah, same


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Yeah, same


 
   
  Ah ok mate, weird that yours took less time to arrive.
   
  Tried them on my SoundMAGIC E10s today and they are extremely comfortable as well as improving the overall frequency response, sadly though the shape of the E10 means I cant push them in very far. So I've gone back to using double-flanges.
   
  Saying that, pretty sure the Hybrids will be perfect on my Carbo Tenores which will arrive next week at some point. As well as the Vsonic VSD1 which I'm planning to order over the weekend.


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Just know I am going to miss the UPS driver when he tries to deliver. I live in one of those apartment buildings without a service desk or place for UPS to drop packages.
> ...




HA! They won't even knock. If I don't have the lobby door standing wide open they'll leave a notice and scram. I've left it open with a rock but it's only time before the other tenants close it because it's going to start raining soon.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Do you really think the VSD1 will be better than the Zero Audio Bassos?!?


 
   
  As far as my listening enjoyment is concerned, I seem to be enjoying the Basso's as much as the gr07be's. I am going to do more listening before I make any crazy proclamations (and get accused of being crazy), but that at least tells you how much I am enjoying the Basso's. I have a feeling though that the VSD1's are going to be a very pleasant surprise as well. We will see!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> As far as my listening enjoyment is concerned, I seem to be enjoying the Basso's as much as the gr07be's. I am going to do more listening before I make any crazy proclamations *(and get accused of being crazy)*, but that at least tells you how much I am enjoying the Basso's. I have a feeling though that the VSD1's are going to be a very pleasant surprise as well. We will see!


 
   
  Didin't someone already accuse you of that before lmao


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> There seem to be many sellers for around $20 shipped:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_sop=15&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=ha-fx3x&LH_PrefLoc=0
> 
> Is there anything better for $20?  Are these better than the COR150?


 
  I personally wouldn't buy the older version with the red cables, cuz there are a lot of fakes of these around. The seller i posted seems to be the most legit and is selling from Hong Kong instead of China. I don't trust mainland sellers from China esp. if you plan to buy the older red cord versions.
   
  These FX3Xs should sound better than the COR150s, but i am not sure. They sure are built better from the looks of those cheapo ATHs that's for sure.
   
  Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Do you really think the VSD1 will be better than the Zero Audio Bassos?!?


 
  It is just all assumptions but if the VSD1 indeed has like 80% of the sound of the gr07s then they SHOULD be better than the Bassos. But that crazy WAYNE is saying the bassos does it for him just like the gr07 BEs so...... haha
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Didin't someone already accuse you of that before lmao


 
  "Accuse" i am directly telling him to his face!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Didin't someone already accuse you of that before lmao


 
   
  No, never!!!  Well, maybe once or twice (or more)..
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> These FX3Xs should sound better than the COR150s, but i am not sure. They sure are built better from the looks of those cheapo ATHs that's for sure.


 
   
  One thing that might be really handy about them is that they supposedly isolate really well. For that reason, they might be good for the noisy gym. I like the Basso's and 1K's for the gym (although with the latter it is hard to fit through the doors unless I turn my head sideways). Even though they don't isolate super well, they both have a very nice bass and full sound which can drown out the external noises even when played at moderate volume. But the more isolating FX3X's will be nice to try (assuming they don't suck lol!).
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> It is just all assumptions but if the VSD1 indeed has like 80% of the sound of the gr07s then they SHOULD be better than the Bassos. But that crazy WAYNE is saying the bassos does it for him just like the gr07 BEs so...... haha
> 
> "Accuse" i am directly telling him to his face!!!


 
   
  Ok, guilty as charged!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> No, never!!!  Well, maybe once or twice (or more)..
> 
> 
> *One thing that might be really handy about them is that they supposedly isolate really well.* For that reason, they might be good for the noisy gym. I like the Basso's and 1K's for the gym (although with the latter it is hard to fit through the doors unless I turn my head sideways). Even though they don't isolate super well, they both have a very nice bass and full sound which can drown out the external noises even when played at moderate volume. *But the more isolating FX3X's will be nice to try (assuming they don't suck lol!).*
> ...


 
  Yeah they isolate REALLY well, esp. since they are open back which is pretty shocking. I use them all the time when i play Bball indoors and it blocks out most of the noise. It gets LOUD cuz the court is packed with peps and balls flying everywhere. Was vacuuming the other day with these on and i can hardly hear the vacuum even on moderate volumes when the music is on.  So i would say they are a perfect beater set of iems for on the go and gym use, as well as other noisy activities.


----------



## daveyostrow

fx3x are amazing for the price. rattling bass with a clear sound. highs can get harsh but thats the only complaint... i kinda miss them


----------



## Lifted Andreas

daveyostrow said:


> fx3x are amazing for the price. rattling bass with a clear sound. highs can get harsh but thats the only complaint... i kinda miss them




Sounds like they would be perfect for dubstep and drum & bass lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> fx3x are amazing for the price. rattling bass with a clear sound. highs can get harsh but thats the only complaint... i kinda miss them


 
  haha i'll sell your old sets back to ya' then i can get a new set of these all black ones. hoho Feels like a tool sometimes cuz the red cable/ style looks like i am advertising for beats. LoL
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Just wanted to post a sweet price for some JVC FX3Xs. They are one hell of a nice "bass" iem. Much more refined in the treble regions and overall musicality than the FX1Xs for only like ~$20 shipped. Listening to them right now and man on man do these sound sweet. Tempted to get the newer all black and red versions, just too bad the red one in real life looks ugly as hell. :  (
> 
> Damn so tempting...
> 
> ...


 
  ^ Hey is it just me or does my links from yesterday link to a different seller now??? Even the price/posting is different looking now. Wasn't it linked to pan j shop or something like that for like $18 plus $3.50 shipping, but now it links to some "mac9f" seller now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i swear for the pan j shop seller there were lots of positive buyer feedback on these FX3Xs but i don't see it on this "mac9f" doods, it's all sony's, akg, etc. Don't wanna sound paranoid but it is kinda strange, someone want to chime in here on what's happening???


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hey is it just me or does my links from yesterday link to a different seller now??? Even the price/posting is different looking now. Wasn't it linked to pan j shop or something like that for like $18 plus $3.50 shipping, but now it links to some "mac9f" seller now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yup, the listing has been removed, and I received a weird email about it. Not yet sure if I got burned or not.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, the listing has been removed, and I received a weird email about it. Not yet sure if I got burned or not.


 

 Yeah cuz this guy was selling them and it seems that they has been around for a long time so i linked them. They were selling those older red cabled versions for cheap that doesn't come with retail package but seem like they were real ones. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=pandjshop&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true
   
  Damn this sucks, paypal should have protection against this kinda thing. Looks like they just Fff up their name/ reputation.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah cuz this guy was selling them and it seems that they has been around for a long time so i linked them. They were selling those older red cabled versions for cheap that doesn't come with retail package but seem like they were real ones. http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=pandjshop&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true
> 
> Damn this sucks, paypal should have protection against this kinda thing. *Looks like they just Fff up their name/ reputation.*


 
   
  They got some 'splainin to do, that's for sure! Hopefully they respond to my email with something positive.
   
  Edit: the ebay email did say this, so I "may" be covered if I don't get the item:
   
  Quote: 





> --If you don't receive the item, or if the item is significantly not as described,
> your purchase price plus original shipping may be covered by eBay Buyer Protection:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/resolving-problems.html [pages.ebay.com]


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> HA! They won't even knock. If I don't have the lobby door standing wide open they'll leave a notice and scram. I've left it open with a rock but it's only time before the other tenants close it because it's going to start raining soon.


 
   
  Thats epic laziness lol
   
  At least our postman here knocks once before running off haha


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> They got some 'splainin to do, that's for sure! Hopefully they respond to my email with something positive.
> 
> Edit: the ebay email did say this, so I "may" be covered if I don't get the item:


 

 They better, but you should contact paypal anyways so you can get your money back just in case. Sellers like this needs to get banned and fined tbh. And they seem to be one of the better ones too that's why i linked them. Sigh. This sucks, hopefully not many people purchased from them. I feel so bad right now.


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > HA! They won't even knock. If I don't have the lobby door standing wide open they'll leave a notice and scram. I've left it open with a rock but it's only time before the other tenants close it because it's going to start raining soon.
> ...




Mine still hasn't shown up yet. It's approaching 4PM. Normally he shows up around 1:30. I hope his truck hasn't broken down again.--last time I was eagerly waiting for a package his truck broke down and I ended up waiting until after 5 o'clock. :rolleyes:

I've said it once I'll say it again.... Fedex > USPS > Kicking the package to the destination > UPS


----------



## Grayson73

I'm a purist at heart; I want to hear what the sound mixer intended for me to hear.  Which one of these recently discussed IEMs would be best for me, VSD1, CKN70, DX210, COR150, FX3X, etc?  My head is spinning.  I wish there was a store where I could listen to all of these


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Mine still hasn't shown up yet. It's approaching 4PM. Normally he shows up around 1:30. I hope his truck hasn't broken down again.--last time I was eagerly waiting for a package his truck broke down and I ended up waiting until after 5 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you are waiting for your 3eighty5's, then I can not abide with you not getting them today!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I'm a purist at heart; I want to hear what the sound mixer intended for me to hear.  Which one of these recently discussed IEMs would be best for me, VSD1, CKN70, DX210, COR150, FX3X, etc?  My head is spinning.  I wish there was a store where I could listen to all of these


 
   
  Good question - I wish I knew!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I'm a purist at heart; I want to hear what the sound mixer intended for me to hear.  Which one of these recently discussed IEMs would be best for me, VSD1, CKN70, DX210, COR150, FX3X, etc?  My head is spinning.  I wish there was a store where I could listen to all of these


 
   
  Probably none of the stuff in this thread. Maybe you want an Ety HF5, an RE400, or possibly the VSD1 S version. This thread mostly deals with phones that are usually quite colored and vary in their presentation.


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still hasn't shown up yet. It's approaching 4PM. Normally he shows up around 1:30. I hope his truck hasn't broken down again.--last time I was eagerly waiting for a package his truck broke down and I ended up waiting until after 5 o'clock. :rolleyes:
> ...






Nice packaging!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> I'm a purist at heart; I want to hear what the sound mixer intended for me to hear.  Which one of these recently discussed IEMs would be best for me, VSD1, CKN70, DX210, COR150, FX3X, etc?  My head is spinning.  I wish there was a store where I could listen to all of these




Dude you asked that in ClieOS comparison thread.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Nice packaging!


 

 Nice can't wait for initial impressions.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Nice packaging!


 
   
  You got them - awesome! May the games begin!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

That packaging looks very striking!
   
  Lets hope it resembles the performance within


----------



## quisxx

Lol, my 385 arrived today as well. once the rain dies down I'm going to pick them up


----------



## Vain III

quisxx said:


> Lol, my 385 arrived today as well. once the rain dies down I'm going to pick them up



I'm extremely sleepy, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that these probably aren't related to the Xears. Now when I say that I don't mean they sound bad because to me it's quite the contrary but I'm not hearing that extreme bass hump that was being described for the Xears. Now, I'm going to go back and read the first Coolcore v2 impressions, but I an safely say that I "think"--currently distorted from no sleep--that these do push above their tier level. I clearly hear the instrument separation. The highs are good, but somewhat veiled. The bass is impactful, but definitely not "bloated", and the Mids are pretty sweet. Now I said there wasn't an extreme bass hump but I can see how these are geared toward bass heads. I'm going to let them burn in and give another impression when I get up.

Let me know your impression when you get a chance to listen.

Oh, they are quiet, but that is probably just my laptops equalizer. (Dolby ruins every except movies)

Scratch everything I said above; It had to be the 98DB working against my laptop. Maybe not giving it enough amp to output it's true potential. This is the sound signature from my D2 & HTC One S:

The highs are not veiled at all! This headphone has extremely good lows. It isn't as impactful as I was first lead to believe, but it is detailed & can easily keep up with the rest of the spectrum. The lows also seems to be more of a CKS77 kind-of thumpie mid range bass instead of a deep punch. Though, it can pack a punch on songs that require it and I believe with a good burn-in the low will become tight and well rounded. This and the quality mid range that isn't veiled at all by the lows. I haven't really tested the field of depth with the headphones, but can say that I am really in love with the separation! I'm going to let it burn in while I sleep & test the sound stage and depth when I wake up. What I like is that nothing seems to overpower anything else, but it still retains a kind-of warm sweetness that I never got from the cold FX40s.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Dude you asked that in ClieOS comparison thread.


 
  It was a similar question; in that thread, I was asking about sound signatures.  In this thread, I was asking about the specific models that we've been discussing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> It was a similar question; in that thread, I was asking about sound signatures.  In this thread, I was asking about the specific models that we've been discussing.


 

 The best way to learn what you really like in a sound is by hearing a model for yourself. If you like the sound of the HA-S500..The CKNs and FXDs are similar in that regard but it will be a matter of how much bass mids and highs you like with your sound...
   
  On a side note. My week was crazy I had 5 exams any my vision is blurry from all the reading I did.. I need to get into some music which I will do tonight. Glad the thread is moving along..Look forward to the new iem impressions..


----------



## vwinter

grayson73 said:


> I'm a purist at heart; I want to hear what the sound mixer intended for me to hear.  Which one of these recently discussed IEMs would be best for me, VSD1, CKN70, DX210, COR150, FX3X, etc?  My head is spinning.  I wish there was a store where I could listen to all of these




How would you know you were hearing what the sound mixer intended even if you did listen to all of them?




vain iii said:


> Mine still hasn't shown up yet. It's approaching 4PM. Normally he shows up around 1:30. I hope his truck hasn't broken down again.--last time I was eagerly waiting for a package his truck broke down and I ended up waiting until after 5 o'clock. :rolleyes:
> 
> I've said it once I'll say it again.... Fedex > USPS > Kicking the package to the destination > UPS




Wow this must differ by area. UPS in my areas is miles above the others. Except when ordering EMS from abroad. Then I get first priority delivery time in the morning and when I missed it, they tried again at the end of the day. That was nice of USPS, so points. FedEx has historically been pretty bad for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The best way to learn what you really like in a sound is by hearing a model for yourself. If you like the sound of the HA-S500..The CKNs and FXDs are similar in that regard but it will be a matter of how much bass mids and highs you like with your sound...
> 
> On a side note. My week was crazy I had 5 exams any my vision is blurry from all the reading I did.. I need to get into some music which I will do tonight. Glad the thread is moving along..Look forward to the new iem impressions..


 

 Damn Ds that sucks, hope you ace all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ya mon go do some nice relaxin' with some music listening. What is your "go to" set of cans and iems nowadays when you have time to listen??? I am thinking it would be those CKS1Ks for iems. haha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sfwalcer said:


> Damn Ds that sucks, hope you ace all of them.
> 
> Ya mon go do some nice relaxin' with some music listening. What is your "go to" set of cans and iems nowadays when you have time to listen??? I am thinking it would be those CKS1Ks for iems. haha




I bet his go to IEMs are the Bassos at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn Ds that sucks, hope you ace all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ya I had all my stuff in my man cave and the wife decided it was messy so she did what women do and put my headies and earphones away while I was at school..I have no idea where all my stuff is. Lol.
   
  I have in my ears right now my CKS77s. I mostly use these on my laptop for gaming.  Makes for the perfect laptop earphones because of the big stage and bass on them.. As far as school goes I am hanging in there. I never thought I would actually enjoy school but I find myself oddly liking what I am learning which is a good thing.
   
  Don't know if it is just me but I am thoroughly confused on the corecool and the look alikes.. Are they all supposed to be the same? or different? Lol.


----------



## quisxx

Vain III, you must be tired my friend.  After you get some sleep, your impressions should change on these headphones.


----------



## quisxx

D's what r u studying?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes sir. Medical variety. I am in it for 2 years. A new direction in my life..I am done being the business man I was. I need steady hours and benefits.
   
  I learned a lot about people and life through my former business but the economy finally did one on my business so I packed it all up and left. I am now back in school. Dissecting stuff and learning about the human anatomy. It is fascinating stuff.
   
  The negative is I don't get to listen to my gears when I am in study mode as it distracts my thought process so I have to put everything aside till I have a chance for a breather..
   
  Believe it or not this makes me actually appreciate my gears much more than when I was listening to them all the time at the business...This also lets me rediscover old favorites too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I had all my stuff in my man cave and the wife decided it was messy so she did what women do and put my headies and earphones away while I was at school..I have no idea where all my stuff is. Lol.
> 
> I have in my ears right now my CKS77s. I mostly use these on my laptop for gaming.  Makes for the perfect laptop earphones because of the big stage and bass on them.. As far as school goes I am hanging in there. I never thought I would actually enjoy school but I find myself oddly liking what I am learning which is a good thing.
> 
> Don't know if it is just me but I am thoroughly confused on the corecool and the look alikes.. Are they all supposed to be the same? or different? Lol.


 
  BWAHAHAHAHAHAH she cleared you out while you were away, lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That's the million dollar question, no one knows yet. IT'S all a mystery on those corecools and their wannabes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Vain III, you must be tired my friend.  After you get some sleep, your impressions should change on these headphones.


 
  So are these blowing your mind quisxx??? It sure sounds like they are for you, how do they compare to your FXZ200s???
   
  Quote: 





quisxx said:


> D's what r u studying?


 
  He is studying headphonealogy why of course. : P


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> So are these blowing your mind quisxx??? It sure sounds like they are for you, how do they compare to your FXZ200s???


 
   NO!!!!!!!!! these go back tomorrow!!!!
   
   
   
  Quote:


dsnuts said:


> The negative is I don't get to listen to my gears when I am in study mode as it distracts my thought process so I have to put everything aside till I have a chance for a breather..


 
  Same here, I don't know how people can focus when the music is on.  I guess some of us hear it, and some of us listen to it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> NO!!!!!!!!! these go back tomorrow!!!!


 
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, i thought you just got them no???


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> , i thought you just got them no???


 

 Yes, just got them.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hate tests.
   
  Now I have some time to do some critical listening.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> They better, but you should contact paypal anyways so you can get your money back just in case. Sellers like this needs to get banned and fined tbh. And they seem to be one of the better ones too that's why i linked them. Sigh. This sucks, hopefully not many people purchased from them. *I feel so bad right now*.


 
   
  As much as I actually enjoy you feeling bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I did receive this email from them:
  Quote: 





> Please dont worry.eBay noticed me that I have used original JVC photo to list the item
> on eBay that violates intellectual property rights. Thus, my list is removed.The
> shipment is already arranged to your side. Please wait the product arrived your side.
> Thank you.
> - pandjshop


 
   
  So for now they have averted the *Wrath of Waynes World*


----------



## Dsnuts

For you sf. I managed to find my FX3X. Your right I forgot how good these things are but comparing them to the DX210.. There are some very notable refinements over the FX3X that I noticed on the DX210.. Particularly in the highs..Believe it or not the FX3X extend more in the highs but also has the peaks associated with that extension. Lower highs are accented on many AT and JVC earphones for female vocal and instrument clarity.. These are typical of the JVC, AT tuning in this regard. The FX3X is a bit on the V side of sound balancing because of this much like the FX101.  It took a long burn in to tame the peaks of the FX3X on my particular pair and they do sound great. A killer deal for around $30 and lower.
   
  The DX210 doesn't extend as much in the highs but makes up for it with a better balance and very solid details in the highs with better instrument separation and micro detailing vs the accented higher range in the lower to mid highs of the FX3X. The DX210 overall makes for a more coherent sound over the FX3X..Vocals are clearly better balanced on the DX210 relative to the instruments.  The FX3X has the edge in the bass department but not by much..The DX210 can definitely hit them notes with authority which when you add that full more detailed mid range and smoother highs makes for a real enjoyable listening experience..Refinement is what separates the two.
   
  The FX3X stage is also very notable and the DX210 comes very close in this department. I do think the sound of the DX210 has more depth in the overall sound  over the FX3X. The DX210 sounds like a more refined FX3X. Smoother better balanced..The FX3X however I forgot how good they are.. Will have to listen to these more often.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hate tests.
> 
> Now I have some time to do some critical listening.


 
  Nice nice, now send me my sh!T!!!
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> As much as I actually enjoy you feeling bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  haha damn that's great to hear, how i can sleep well at night. Thank god i wouldn't be terrified by the Wrath of Waynes World, pheeeeew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For you sf. I managed to find my FX3X. Your right I forgot how good these things are but comparing them to the DX210.. There are some very notable refinements over the FX3X that I noticed on the DX210.. Particularly in the highs..Believe it or not the FX3X extend more in the highs but also has the peaks associated with that extension. Lower highs are accented on many AT and JVC earphones for female vocal and instrument clarity.. These are typical of the JVC, AT tuning in this regard. The FX3X is a bit on the V side of sound balancing because of this much like the FX101.  It took a long burn in to tame the peaks of the FX3X on my particular pair and they do sound great. A killer deal for around $30 and lower.
> 
> The DX210 doesn't extend as much in the highs but makes up for it with a better balance and very solid details in the highs with better instrument separation and micro detailing vs the accented higher range in the lower to mid highs of the FX3X. The DX210 overall makes for a more coherent sound over the FX3X..Vocals are clearly better balanced on the DX210 relative to the instruments.  The FX3X has the edge in the bass department but not by much..The DX210 can definitely hit them notes with authority which when you add that full more detailed mid range and smoother highs makes for a real enjoyable listening experience..Refinement is what separates the two.
> 
> The FX3X stage is also very notable and the DX210 comes very close in this department. I do think the sound of the DX210 has more depth in the overall sound  over the FX3X. The DX210 sounds like a more refined FX3X. Smoother better balanced..The FX3X however I forgot how good they are.. Will have to listen to these more often.


 
  Damn that's great to hear Ds, i know right these FX3X for ~$20 are stupid good for the price. So tempted to get another one but trying to buy more smart haha.......... damn the slickdealer in me is itching to click buy.


----------



## Vain III

quisxx said:


> Vain III, you must be tired my friend.  After you get some sleep, your impressions should change on these headphones.




What were your impressions of them straight out of the box? I haven't given them another listen yet. So I'm wondering how much my opinion will change.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> As much as I actually enjoy you feeling bad :veryevil: , I did receive this email from them:
> 
> So for now they have averted the *Wrath of Waynes World*




Which involves some angry grins and penny tossing? Lol


----------



## Vain III

Woke up in such a great mood that I went ahead and ordered the VSD1's from LMYE


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Guys! 

MEEwhat promotion is back!! 

This time we have a chance to win a pair of M-Duos. How epic is that? 
http://www.meelec.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=Earphone-MEE-What

Only $10.99 until Tuesday!

Something tells me my wallet will wanna run away from me by the end of this weekend lol, still need to buy the VSD1


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> Guys!
> 
> MEEwhat promotion is back!!
> 
> ...




Is that technically worth it? You might end up getting a headphone that is less quality than the M-Duos. If they went with just their higher quality line-up that would have been great, but I'm not that big of a fan of Mee with the exception of their tips.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Is that technically worth it? You might end up getting a headphone that is less quality than the M-Duos. If they went with just their higher quality line-up that would have been great, but I'm not that big of a fan of Mee with the exception of their tips.


 
   
  Well I think for $10.99 it is, considering all of the 3 possible IEMs are worth way over that...
   
  [size=15pt]For the MEE What, you will receive one of the following, selected randomly: [/size]


 [size=11pt]*M9P* in-ear earphone with mic/remote (regular price: $29.99) - a true MEE classic, the M9P has been one of cnet's best budget buys for four years running[/size]
 [size=11pt]*M11P+* in-ear earphone with mic/remote (regular price: $54.99) - a tiny form factor and 10 pairs of eartips ensure the perfect fit for every listener while the dynamic microdrivers provide punchy bass and good clarity[/size]
 [size=11pt]*SP51P* in-ear earphone with mic/remote (regular price: $69.99) - the SP51 sound tuning earphone allows you to adjust its sound signature to your listening preferences but sounds great no matter the tuning[/size]


----------



## Vain III

quisxx said:


> Vain III, you must be tired my friend.  After you get some sleep, your impressions should change on these headphones.




You were right about me changing my mind on the sound signature of the the 385's, but you'll be disappointed to hear that I don't agree with you on the headphones being return worthy. I'm writing up a thread right now to describe my impressions after a goodnight(day)'s rest & only eight hours of burn-in.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

A quote on GR06 & GR07 vs VSD1 comparison taken from LMUE FB page:
   


> The VSD1 is quite similiar to the GR07 sound with a more emphasis on bass. On the hand, i feel that the GR06 has a more emphasis on the mids and harder hitting bass. But as someone who prefers a more balanced presentation, I would prefer the VSD1 over the GR06. In terms of technical quality, I feel that both are quite comparable. I hope this helps!


 
   
  I still dont know whether to go for them or wait for VSD1s.


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> A quote on GR06 & GR07 vs VSD1 comparison taken from LMUE FB page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doooo itttt. 

I've already ordered mine this morning. I didn't want to be in the position that you are in, because I knew that I would be going back & worth trying to decide on the deal and the deal would run out before I decided. I prefer being impulsive.


----------



## Vain III

glorfybe said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > You were right about me changing my mind on the sound signature of the the 385's, but you'll be disappointed to hear that I don't agree with you on the headphones being return worthy. I'm writing up a thread right now to describe my impressions after a goodnight(day)'s rest & only eight hours of burn-in.
> ...




Do you think they sound like this:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/665308/3eighty5-ep-5200-impressions-discussion-thread


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> Doooo itttt.
> 
> I've already ordered mine this morning. I didn't want to be in the position that you are in, because I knew that I would be going back & worth trying to decide on the deal and the deal would run out before I decided. I prefer being impulsive.




I know but I'm thinking that the VSD1S might sound better with trance music.


----------



## glorfybe

You've got it! To me these are punching out of the price range. I think sub bass is slightly toned down over the Xears (but not lesser) giving a better balance - I'm amazed at the highs and mids when you consider the lows!


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Doooo itttt.
> ...




I'll probably end up getting both; the VSD1S seem a lot more technical and the VSD1 seem to be more warm.



glorfybe said:


> You've got it! To me these are punching out of the price range. I think sub bass is slightly toned down over the Xears (but not lesser) giving a better balance - I'm amazed at the highs and mids when you consider the lows!




Your Quadlons sound a lot like my 385's. They could be brothers (probably are). Still kind-of pissy about the ear tips that come with the 385's but I'll just order some MeeE's double flange to make the pain go away.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> I'll probably end up getting both; the VSD1S seem a lot more technical and the VSD1 seem to be more warm.




Good idea I guess. 

I can't really afford that myself, so I'll just end up going for the VSD1. There is no telling that the VSD1S will be available at such a low price as well. 

Plus with my C&C BH amp I have Output 1 which churns our sweet sound and Output 2 which makes everything darker/analytical. At least that's how it sounds to my ears.


----------



## jant71

I really don't think the VSD1 and the S version are any different outside of extra damping in the tube for the non-S. Possible to confirm this if some are willing to pop the front screens out. I may do it. Hard to think for the cheap price a lot of labor intensive change like different cables is at work.
   
  I ordered the VSD1 for two reasons. My ST6 MKII is a fairly neutral amp which slightly cleans things up but really adds little warmth and the regular VSD1 seems like the better pairing. Second, I don't trust Vsonic phones touted to be tuned for mids and highs to have enough bass reach. I didn't like the early GR07 at all in this regard. I immediately went for the model that should promise the most low extension. Treble is easier to work with or work around but if the reach toward sub-bass isn't there you really can't do much.


----------



## CrystalT

Just curious if you guys found any hidden gems with an emphasis on mids. Looking for something like the soundmagic es18 with a little less bass, and more clarity in the lower end treble.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Guys!
> 
> MEEwhat promotion is back!!
> 
> ...


 
  I'm in...


----------



## glorfybe

jakkal said:


> I'm in...


MEE too!

1 in 100 will win the Duos. Just what i'd need a 3rd set of dual drivers!


----------



## lilboozy

Jvc fxd60/70/80 fr graphs are up: http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/05/jvc-ha-fxd60-fxd70-fxd80-nanotube.html
  From the looks of it the 60 and 80 look like they sound pretty much the same.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

glorfybe said:


> MEE too!
> 
> 1 in 100 will win the Duos. Just what i'd need a 3rd set of dual drivers!




Really want the Duos.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Jvc fxd60/70/80 fr graphs are up: http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/05/jvc-ha-fxd60-fxd70-fxd80-nanotube.html
> From the looks of it the 60 and 80 look like they sound pretty much the same.


 
  I provided those samples and I'd agree that they do sound quite similar.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Probably none of the stuff in this thread. Maybe you want an Ety HF5, an RE400, or possibly the VSD1 S version. This thread mostly deals with phones that are usually quite colored and vary in their presentation.


 
  i agree on that. the RE400 are a good start. you'll know where to move on from them


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> glorfybe said:
> 
> 
> > MEE too!
> ...




Screw it! You guys convinced me. Went ahead and did the Wowmee code on the random headphones. If I get a pair that I don't like than I can sell them or give them away.

Bought three pairs of headphones this week so far.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Screw it! You guys convinced me. Went ahead and did the Wowmee code on the random headphones. If I get a pair that I don't like than I can sell them or give them away.
> 
> *Bought three pairs of headphones this week so far.*


 
   
  Yeah, same here, and that's what is stopping me from going for this. Gotta stop the bleeding at some point lol!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Screw it! You guys convinced me. Went ahead and did the Wowmee code on the random headphones. If I get a pair that I don't like than I can sell them or give them away.
> ...




I know what you mean, but I'd kick myself for missing any kind-of deal. Especially one that can be flipped for me. I'm hoping to get the Duos or SP51P; giving my fiancee the M11P+ if I get those and selling the M9P.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> I know what you mean, but I'd kick myself for missing any kind-of deal. Especially one that can be flipped for me. I'm hoping to get the Duos or SP51P; giving my fiancee the M11P+ if I get those and selling the M9P.




Pretty much what I would do as well.


----------



## CrystalT

I'm wanting me the 60

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vain III

Something weird happened with the 385s. It's only been 10 hours of burning in, but the bass is already tighter and feels a lot harder. That isn't the weird thing though. I swear that the treble has gotten sharper instead of smoothing out. The mids are still about the same, but that treble is starting to get pretty pitchy. I would describe these as being very punchy in the bass and quite sharp in the highs. I still can't believe how smooth the mids are with how heavy the lows & highs are.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Something weird happened with the 385s. It's only been 10 hours of burning in, but the bass is already tighter and feels a lot harder. That isn't the weird thing though. I swear that the treble has gotten sharper instead of smoothing out. The mids are still about the same, but that treble is starting to get pretty pitchy. I would describe these as being very punchy in the bass and quite sharp in the highs. I still can't believe how smooth the mids are with how heavy the lows & highs are.


 

 Hmmm interesting developments. How would you rate their highs, is it as peaky and well extended as the JVC FX40s. Is there sparkle to them or are they just bright/harsh/ sibilant???


----------



## quisxx

wow, those m-duo's look gorgeous.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Yeah, same here, and that's what is stopping me from going for this. Gotta stop the bleeding at some point lol!




Haha, weren't you the one that told me if I wanted to avoid buying more IEMs to leave Head-Fi and never come back? Lol

I'm really having second thoughts about this MEElec deal, considering I've already ordered the Zero Audio Tenores and about to pull the plug on the Vsonic VSD1 tomorrow as well. 

That's over £70 just on earphones this week.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Something weird happened with the 385s. It's only been 10 hours of burning in, but the bass is already tighter and feels a lot harder. That isn't the weird thing though. I swear that the treble has gotten sharper instead of smoothing out. The mids are still about the same, but that treble is starting to get pretty pitchy. I would describe these as being very punchy in the bass and quite sharp in the highs. I still can't believe how smooth the mids are with how heavy the lows
> ...




Heh, it has moderate extension. Definitely not in the same league as the JVC headphones, but I do remember being impressed with it's range for a bass-emphasized headphone.The treble has become more bitter. It's not unbearable to me--read: FX40 has taught my ear to be prepared--but you can definitely tell that their is an increase in the brightness. I've yet to notice any sibilance from them. The treble originally had a bit of sparkle.

The mids are still as recessed as every, not in the super excessive way, but with the degree that the lows have tightened up I would say that the recession is going to be short lived. I'm thinking that Glorfybe was right when he said that the headphone--after burn-in--was almost balanced. The keyword here is almost because I know that there is still going to be a bit of bass emphasis. The unique thing about them is that each spectrum really holds it''s own with it's own form of sound: the mid-range is quite smooth with that tad bit of dryness; the highs are responsive and sparkly; and the lows are just tight and hard hitting. Each have their own sense being and instead of feeling like only one spectrum would benefit from a burn-in I can safely say that I believe they will all become more refined.

Oh, and Mochill was right about the sound stage! I was listening to some live tracks and felt like I could have actually been at the concert.

EDIT: I should throw this here too. I am a tiny bit worried about the QC over at 385 Audio. A friend of mine ordered the headphones as well but his sound a bit more muddy in the mid range and the bass, while tight, isn't as tight. Still sound worth the price but nothing spectacular. He's already contacted them about a replacement and they are in the process right now.


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> The mids are still as recessed as every, not in the super excessive way, but with the degree that the lows have tightened up I would say that the recession is going to be short lived. I'm thinking that Glorfybe was right when he said that the headphone--after burn-in--was almost balanced. The keyword here is almost because I know that there is still going to be a bit of bass emphasis. The unique thing about them is that each spectrum really holds it''s own with it's own form of sound: the mid-range is quite smooth with that tad bit of dryness; the highs are responsive and sparkly; and the lows are just tight and hard hitting. Each have their own sense being and instead of feeling like only one spectrum would benefit from a burn-in I can safely say that I believe they will all become more refined.
> 
> Oh, and Mochill was right about the sound stage! I was listening to some live tracks and felt like I could have actually been at the concert.
> 
> EDIT: I should throw this here too. I am a tiny bit worried about the QC over at 385 Audio. A friend of mine ordered the headphones as well but his sound a bit more muddy in the mid range and the bass, while tight, isn't as tight. Still sound worth the price but nothing spectacular. He's already contacted them about a replacement and they are in the process right now.


 
  I'm glad that someone else thinks they are - almost - balanced, I thought I was going mad!.
   
  I was just about to post that we have two drivers to burn in not one, so may evolve at different rates - but you have that covered.
   
  The Quadlons at there current stage of development sound better than the Xears - Xears over did the sub bass and they are slightly veiled when compared to the Quadlons.
   
  I would bet we are listening to the same iem, one with a detachable cable and the other not. I would also guess that Xears did some of there own stuff to the 4core (own shells to start with) and possibly upset the balance, unless you really love sub bass!
   
  Did you get any foam tips with the 385s? - if you did, don't use them!


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, weren't you the one that told me if I wanted to avoid buying more IEMs to leave Head-Fi and never come back? Lol
> 
> I'm really having second thoughts about this MEElec deal, considering I've already ordered the Zero Audio Tenores and about to pull the plug on the Vsonic VSD1 tomorrow as well.
> 
> That's over £70 just on earphones this week.


 
  With postage to the UK it was £13 - got to be worth a go


----------



## waynes world

Yeah, that's the thing that deal has going for it... only twice the price of the pint I'm drinking right now. Ps it tastes good, but I can't say much for it's SQ!


----------



## bhima

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yeah, same here, and that's what is stopping me from going for this. Gotta stop the bleeding at some point lol!


 
  Plus, why would you do this when none of those IEMs except maybe the Duos would actually be worth keeping since you already have great gear ?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





zelda said:


> i agree on that. the RE400 are a good start. you'll know where to move on from them


 
  Thanks, guys.  Unfortunately, the RE400 at $99 is more than I'd like to spend.  I'm going to buy Danny's CKN70s.


----------



## tinyman392

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Thanks, guys.  Unfortunately, the RE400 at $99 is more than I'd like to spend.  I'm going to buy Danny's CKN70s.


 
   
  I know HiFiMan was selling RE0s for 49 bucks if that's closer to what you want to spend.  Limited stock, maybe even out of stock by now, but it's worth a look.  Etymotic EtyKids are also around 50 too, but have two small things you should keep in mind, they aren't loud and may be too bright for many.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





bhima said:


> Plus, *why would you do this* when none of those IEMs except maybe the Duos would actually be worth keeping since you already have great gear ?


 
   
  Hmm, good question! How about this reason: I have a problem! Or how about this reasoning: to somehow satiate the consumerism/materialistic/head-fi addictive need to *buy something/anything* and to stop me from spending some ridiculous amount like $250 on some Tpeos H-200's! Either way, it's a problem - and a much bigger problem than just sfwalcer's trolling presence lol!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Yeah, that's the thing that deal has going for it... only twice the price of the pint I'm drinking right now. Ps it tastes good, but I can't say much for it's SQ!




Lol! 

I doubt you'll find out the Sq of that pint unless you start pouring it in your ear. Which I do not recommend!


----------



## mochill

My ears don't lie, burn it in for 300hrs and then tell us what you think


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> My ears don't lie, burn it in for 300hrs and then tell us what you think


 

 Dood you got to be more specific sometimes since you have like a sh!TLoad of iems. Are you talking about those corecool or something else.


----------



## mochill

The corecool is what I'm talking about


----------



## mochill

I'm in Dubai airport now and gonna leave soon for Bangladesh


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Nice have a safe trip. Remember don't drink the water if you value your life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Wonder what street food is like in India??? Hmmmm.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

> Quote:
> 
> 
> glorfybe said:
> ...


 
   
   
  Vsonic VSD1 is out of stock till 15th of June, what a drag!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So I've gone ahead and bought MEEWhat for £13 as well.
   
  Let's see if I win the Duos haha


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Hello everyone, may I join in here?
   
   
  I'm a technology development and import agent living in Asia.
   
   
   
   
  I have two IEM's to present to you...
   
   
   
*1.  Green House GH-ERC-DMS*
   
*http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0050DXRAM/*
   
   
  A pretty tricky name to remember, it's only the "DMS" part which signifies it's unique model, so let's call it the Green House *d*a*m*n*-s*exy.
   
   
  If you think it looks similar to the once famous Fischer Audio DBA-02, you needn't be mistaken, since it virtually is the DBA-02, except...
   
  // At a third of the price
  // It looks much sexier in an all-black dress, with the green accent.
  // It's Japan-only, released by a very well-known company in Japan.
   
   
  There may be some minor differences in the cable type, impedance setting, or the filter used, I haven't checked in detail.
   
  I can say the DBA-02 MKII sounds dull and lacklustre in comparison to the *damn-sexy*, the damn-sexy is closer to CK10 sound.
   
  The first time I heard the DMS, I immediately recognized the signature TWFK sound, the precise instrument separation and well executed imaging not only on the X-axis, also on the Y, with cymbals, voices or echoes reaching well above your average IEM's X/Y field.
   
  The TWFK is a fast firing and extended dual-driver without the phase or crossover issues afflicting most multi-driver setups, in essence it acts more like a single driver.
   
  In turn it led to the success stories of the CK10, DBA-02, DBA-02 MKII, UE700 / UE700R, R-50, GR01, VC1000?, EXS X20, PS200, B2, NS800 and several more models.
   
  Furthermore it is the cornerstone for many multi-driver setups as a dedicated highs driver, where it's trademark sweet and icy sound can lie.
   
  Now I present you the *black raven of TWFK's*, the Japanese isolationist, the *Green House "damn sexy" GH-ERC-DMS.*
   
   
   
*2.  Green House GH-ERC-MBK / -MBW*
   
*http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0050DXR3O/*
   
*http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-バランスド・アーマチュア型-カナルイヤホン-GH-ERC-MBW/dp/B0050DXQXK/*
   
   
  This model virtually sounds near-identical to the *Etymotic Research ER-4B*
   
*http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B000300Y9O/*
   
  The difference is it's priced at around $25 instead of $150, and it's Japan-only.
   
   
  So now if you don't mind, let me christen this "MBK" model the *market balance killer.*
   
  I know of many more 'secret' IEM's or earphones which hardly ever see the light of day, but these two I think are a nice start I hope?
   
   
  ////Theta


----------



## Huxley

lifted andreas said:


> Vsonic VSD1 is out of stock till 15th of June, what a drag!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You'll love me then as I snagged me a pair yesterday, I couldn't resist the fit and sound, it could make them the ideal gym iem for me.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> You'll love me then as I snagged me a pair yesterday, I couldn't resist the fit and sound, it could make them the ideal gym iem for me.




Hitting where it hurts are ya mate? 

You should get a pair of Zero Audio Carbo Tenore then as well lol

http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-and-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread/


----------



## Huxley

Nah just playing, I wasn't looking and I was avoiding this area as it always has me spending. 

But I've always wanted to try vsonic, and a better gym pair as I don't like using the yammies there. 

I looked at the tenore, but I dislike bright phones, their basso zeros I am curious about. 

Just got me a hs3000 as well, being aptx means high quality from my htc, my sleek wireless Is nice but unreliable and pricey.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> Nah just playing, I wasn't looking and I was avoiding this area as it always has me spending.
> 
> But I've always wanted to try vsonic, and a better gym pair as I don't like using the yammies there.
> 
> ...




I doubt the Tenore will be that much brighter than the Yammies. 

I'm really looking forward to comparing them both. 

As for Vsonic, the VSD1 will be my first pair. Looking forward to the restock on 15th of June.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I'm in Dubai airport now and gonna leave soon for Bangladesh


 
  Wow, my 19 year old daughter just took the Abu Dhabi airline and changed there for a flight to Thailand (I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), she was knocked out by how new/beautiful everything was there.
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Y'know, it probably makes sense to buy 1 pair of $250 iem's that you really like, than to buy 10 different "budget" iem's ($30-$100). Of course, that's assuming you would be satisfied at that point and stop shopping (LOL), if you then need to compare it to other $250 and up iem's, this no longer applies (which has been my story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Think of it as your contribution to getting our consumer-driven economy back on track (hey, somebody's got to do it).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Y'know, it probably makes sense to buy 1 pair of $250 iem's that you really like, than to buy 10 different "budget" iem's ($30-$100). *Of course, that's assuming you would be satisfied at that point and stop shopping (LOL),* if you then need to compare it to other $250 and up iem's, this no longer applies (which has been my story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That would be a bad assumption, as I'm completely happy with what I've got now, and yet I am looking at those H-200's. So, my story would end up being like your story I'm sure!


----------



## quartertone

The H-200 are truly a great buy. Best $250 $200 I ever spent.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> That would be a bad assumption, as I'm completely happy with what I've got now, and yet I am looking at those H-200's. So, my story would end up being like your story I'm sure!


 

Haha I don't think we'll ever stop looking at them until we got them in our ears finally lol

For now though I'm just excited to be receiving my Zero Audio Tenores next week.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The H-200 are truly a great buy. Best $250 $200 I ever spent.


 
  OK, rub it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I assume the promo deal is over.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I rest my case


----------



## doctorjazz

Gonna go out and take a bike ride-just got a new Specialized mountain bike for my birthday! Now I have to justify the money spent. Taking my PortaPro's, my first headphones, perfect for biking (I can hear everything around me, yet the sound is nice-I wouldn't recommend this, though, as perfectly safe). Later...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> OK, rub it in  ...I assume the promo deal is over.




Was over last weekend


----------



## UnityIsPower

doctorjazz said:


> Gonna go out and take a bike ride-just got a new Specialized mountain bike for my birthday! Now I have to justify the money spent. Taking my PortaPro's, my first headphones, perfect for biking (I can hear everything around me, yet the sound is nice-I wouldn't recommend this, though, as perfectly safe). Later...







lifted andreas said:


> Was over last weekend




Looking to buy a mountain bike also, maybe that brand. Looking at one from them at around $1,300. Hmmm

Yeah, .


----------



## kova4a

LOL are you turning that into a bike thread? But yeah, I love Specialized and I just love their frames.


----------



## UnityIsPower

why did u sell your GR07 MKII's?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> why did u sell your GR07 MKII's?


 
  Well, I just wasn't using it much. The isolation wasn't the best and honestly I use way more the a161p on the go, which is more to my liking.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Isolation isn't that great, yeah. SE215 isolation is great, only if the sound was the same....


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Isolation isn't that great, yeah. SE215 isolation is great, only if the sound was the same....


 
  Well, it's a matter of personal preference - I actually like the a161p's sound more than the Gr07's


----------



## UnityIsPower

I did a mod a wile back where I made ibuds in-ears. My monoprice iem died and so I placed the plate with the nozzle on the ibuds. I rather enjoyed that mod, until the ibuds also gave out 

What's your sound sig preference?


----------



## kova4a

Well, I like different signatures but let's say it's mid-centric with aggressive presentation, fast bass and smooth treble. But my preferences change depending on my mood. One thing I don't tolerate though is slow bass and that's why I'm not using the mh1c, for instance. I really like its lower mids but the bass is so slow and boomy.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Slow bass. Have u tried GR06's?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, now I can resent having to spend $50 extra, and not buy them (maybe...)


----------



## koreanzombie

Is the ckn70 still a good buy?


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> OK, now I can resent having to spend $50 extra, and not buy them (maybe...)


 
  The H-200's that is-forgot how quickly things get posted on this thread


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, I did mention the headphones I'd use on the ride LOL...loved the bike though, had taken it on a test ride, but this was the first real ride, about 2 hours, mostly on road but did take some off road trails for a bit (actually not allowed in the parks closest to me, so kept it short and real sweet). Got the Camber FSR 29 in black and red, (big birthday, treated/indulged myself), LOVE IT, have to get to some trails I'm allowed on soon. Oh yeah, to stay on thread topic, the PortaPros are still my go to for biking, bass is there, amazingly. You do lose some sound on downhills from all the wind noise, but being able to hear cars coming from behind me is definitely worth the trade off, and the park tends to be quiet enough other times. Really helps getting up the steep hills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL are you turning that into a bike thread? But yeah, I love Specialized and I just love their frames.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

...and, the PortaPros, with the narrow metal band, fit under a bike helmet!


----------



## UnityIsPower

^ yeah, I purchased a wali bike thinking it would hold. Pff, a bent rod/rim later.... (T_T) why u kick me wile I'm down world?


----------



## doctorjazz

unityispower said:


> ^ yeah, I purchased a wali bike thinking it would hold. Pff, a bent rod/rim later.... (T_T) why u kick me wile I'm down world?



Sorry to hear it, sucks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Is the ckn70 still a good buy?


 
   
   
  The Green House "medicine basket" MBK is better, unless you specifically want to try the various new microdriver devices.
   
  http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-バランスド・アーマチュア型-カナルイヤホン-GH-ERC-MBK/dp/B0050DXR3O/


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Hello everyone, may I join in here?
> 
> 
> I'm a technology development and import agent living in Asia.
> ...


 
   
  talk about hype.  I'm more than sure the DBA-02 mkI NOT MK2 is the same as whatever IEM you posted.


----------



## 7S Cameron

koreanzombie said:


> Is the ckn70 still a good buy?



I have the CKN70s and I love em. If you're sensitive to highs then you will need a lot of burn in, but they smooth out eventually. These IEMs have made me lean toward a brighter sound.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> talk about hype.  I'm more than sure the DBA-02 mkI NOT MK2 is the same as whatever IEM you posted.


 
   
  It was hype, but if the DBA-02 MKI is exactly the same as you think, then hundreds of people have been ripped off. =)
   
  I bought my Green House a.k.a. DBA-02 for less than $60.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> Is the ckn70 still a good buy?


 
  definitely. one of the best values out there.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> The Green House "medicine basket" MBK is better, unless you specifically want to try the various new microdriver devices.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/GREEN-HOUSE-バランスド・アーマチュア型-カナルイヤホン-GH-ERC-MBK/dp/B0050DXR3O/


 
  If you say it sounds like Etymotic, then it's really no alternative to the CKN70.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





unityispower said:


> Slow bass. Have u tried GR06's?


 
  Ah, sorry I was a bit drunk and fell asleep. Yeah, I've already compared some of the vsonics a few times. The Gr04 flagship is the closest to gr07 and the speed of its bass, while in comparison the gr06 like gr02BE is softer on the impact and a bit slower


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL are you turning that into a bike thread? But yeah, I love Specialized and I just love their frames.


 
  Indeed, very rigid mind.
   
  You should really try the giant anthems, a friend loves her fsr works epic, carbon everything and climbs very well, she would continually show up my old tomac revolver.
   
  Until my anthem turned up with mudx tyres, i couldn't believe how it outclimbed and went downhill faster.
   
  Can be twitchy/scary for the inexperienced, but it's one hell of a frame they built.
   
  So back to phones, carbo basso's is it the dx200's that are the warmer ones?
   
  I have my eye on these, can't wait to try the VSD1, always wanted to try vsonic phones just to see why people love them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> So back to phones, carbo basso's is it the dx200's that are the warmer ones?
> 
> I have my eye on these, can't wait to try the VSD1, always wanted to try vsonic phones just to see why people love them.




It's the DX210 you want mate. 

You should join us in the Impressions thread on dude.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> It's the DX210 you want mate.
> 
> You should join us in the Impressions thread on dude.


 
  For the Vsonics or you mean both?
   
  Well i've gone and jumped in on the Meewhat? promotion, again at that price i just can't say no.
   
  Once again you guys are killing me.


----------



## Vain III

Right thread this time.

Power went out yesterday after I posted my last post so I haven't been able to burn in anymore on the 385's until now.

On the other hand I've got no email from Meelec about my package being sent so I'm hoping that is a good sign that I got the Duos, and my VSD1 have been processed and shipped via Singapore Post.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





huxley said:


> For the Vsonics or you mean both?
> 
> Well i've gone and jumped in on the Meewhat? promotion, again at that price i just can't say no.
> 
> Once again you guys are killing me.


 
   
  I mean for the Zero Audio:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-and-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread
   
  Congrats on joining the MEEWhat raffle mate


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Indeed, very rigid mind.
> 
> You should really try the giant anthems, a friend loves her fsr works epic, carbon everything and climbs very well, she would continually show up my old tomac revolver.
> 
> ...


 
  I hate carbon (aside from CNT drivers LOL) coz it cracks but I've heard giant have decent customer support, so maybe they exchange them when it happens.
  Anyway, to get on topic, I find it very strange that there are already few people getting the VSD1 for their first vsonic iem. Is it because of that 80% of the gr07 tag or something else that people are finally considering vsonic even though its products have always been hyped?


----------



## quartertone

80%? Don't believe everything you read... sales talk is cheap.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I hate carbon (aside from CNT drivers LOL) coz it cracks but I've heard giant have decent customer support, so maybe they exchange them when it happens.
> Anyway, to get on topic, I find it very strange that there are already few people getting the VSD1 for their first vsonic iem. Is it because of that 80% of the gr07 tag or something else that people are finally considering vsonic even though its products have always been hyped?


 
  Oh mines hydroformed ali, i very rarely use carbon at critical points, but i have easton cnt bars as they're silly rigid, i know i can trust those 100%, plus the ali version when i bought it was lighter than the carbon and stiffer.
   
  Well i think it's a mixture, like you say it's not far off the GR07, but for me it's the look and fit, not to mention the foam tips.
   
  I've always steered away because of their squared shell, but this looks extremely comfortable, and coupled with that price id be mad not to click buy.
   
  I'm always after the best bang per buck iem, my days of spending silly money are few and far between, partly as i have other commitments plus i can't justify it,
  and i get infinitely more pleasure from finding a bargain, when you buy expensive you'll know it'll be decent.
   
  Plus these are meant to be a bit laid back, which is my favourite signature and is why im always using my EPH100's they're so easy to listen to.
   
  But i have put in for the Meewhat? as well, again never tried them, and im a sucker for a good deal.
   
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Congrats on joining the MEEWhat raffle mate


 
   
   
  Can't wait, being a raffle just makes it a lot more fun i reckon.
   
  Wonder if there's a thread.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> But i have put in for the Meewhat? as well, again never tried them, and im a sucker for a good deal.
> 
> Can't wait, being a raffle just makes it a lot more fun i reckon.
> 
> Wonder if there's a thread.




There needs to be a thread so we can see which people on Head-Fi get what. Also who wins the M-Duos. 

I'm thinking of ordering it again, just so I have double the chance of winning the M-Duos. 

Plus it's 2 orders max per customer, might as well go all out lol


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> There needs to be a thread so we can see which people on Head-Fi get what. Also who wins the M-Duos.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering it again, just so I have double the chance of winning the M-Duos.
> 
> Plus it's 2 orders max per customer, might as well go all out lol


 
  Well i can't, i snagged me the Samsung HS3000, as for once there's a bluetooth that supports cd quality, no more sleek wireless for me not to mention it has a built in mic so taking calls is a doddle.
   
  Be very interesting to see who gets what that's for sure.
   
  M-Duo's that's a 1-100 shot right?


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> There needs to be a thread so we can see which people on Head-Fi get what. Also who wins the M-Duos.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering it again, just so I have double the chance of winning the M-Duos.
> 
> Plus it's 2 orders max per customer, might as well go all out lol


 
  You'll only end up with a bunch of cheapies you don't want...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Well i can't, i snagged me the Samsung HS3000, as for once there's a bluetooth that supports cd quality, no more sleek wireless for me not to mention it has a built in mic so taking calls is a doddle.
> 
> Be very interesting to see who gets what that's for sure.
> 
> M-Duo's that's a 1-100 shot right?


 
   
  Haha, come on dude its only like £13 inc shipping lol. Are you actually a fan of bluetooth audio? 
   
  Btw I created a thread to see what everyone gets, and hopefully who wins the M-Duos:
   
*MEElectronics MEEWhat Promotion Thread (27-05-2013)!! Today is the last day of $10.99 coupon code, don't delay!!*
   
  Quote: 





quartertone said:


> You'll only end up with a bunch of cheapies you don't want...


 
   
  Only I can say if I'm gonna want them or not mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Telling people they are not gonna want something thats such a bargain is pretty pointless imo


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, come on dude its only like £13 inc shipping lol. Are you actually a fan of bluetooth audio?


 
  Yup, well my sleeks used the kleer system, and at the time it was the only system to provide quality wireless.
   
  Making it very useful for the gym or when out and about, quality wise you'd be hard pressed to notice the difference.
   
  Anyway the Samsung along with my htc uses the aptx codec making it similar, id doubt the HS3000 would power my FXZ200's enough, but something simple like my yammies, meelec or the vsonics should be fine.
   
  Oh and you're a git, second order placed


----------



## quartertone

Pointless or not, the fact that something is a bargain doesn't necessarily mean it's really worth having. We've probably all bought things just because they were cheap, only to realise afterwards that there wasn't much reason besides that.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Yup, well my sleeks used the kleer system, and at the time it was the only system to provide quality wireless.
> 
> Making it very useful for the gym or when out and about, quality wise you'd be hard pressed to notice the difference.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hahah, the power of suggestion is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should be the first poster in that thread I made dude, I'm hoping I get he SP51P with the adjustable bass port. That'd be wicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw that bluetooth is a great idea if you're at the gym for example.
   
  Hows the quality using that on your HTC One?
   
   
  Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Pointless or not, the fact that something is a bargain doesn't necessarily mean it's really worth having. We've probably all bought things just because they were cheap, only to realise afterwards that there wasn't much reason besides that.


 
   
  True, but if you dont go for bargains then whats the point of being here?
   
  Thats Vsonic deal is a bargain too, you gonna say thats poor as well?
   
  Anyways though, lets cut it short. Its ones opinion whatever they regard as a bargain or not and my point was that you cant just tell people not to go for something just coz you think they wont get anything good out of it. Its not your place to say that frankly as its their choice in the end.


----------



## quartertone

Not *telling *anyone anything, lol. Do what you want mate.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Hahah, the power of suggestion is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Will do, i'll give it a suitable bump once id drops further back.
   
  Quality wise no idea, i've yet to use it for audio, but that samsung device is the only one i know of that uses aptx, so it should be pretty decent.
   
  Anyway i'll let you know soon as it arrives, should be quick as it's from over this side.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'd second that, think they're great for the money, very nice sounding even if not taking cost into account.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Will do, i'll give it a suitable bump once id drops further back.
> 
> Quality wise no idea, i've yet to use it for audio, but that samsung device is the only one i know of that uses aptx, so it should be pretty decent.
> 
> Anyway i'll let you know soon as it arrives, should be quick as it's from over this side.


 
   
  Awesome mate, no worries!
   
  Never really thought of bluetooth myself as a necessity and I've got a Nexus 4.
   
  Guess its probably because I mostly use my iPod for tunage.


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> huxley said:
> 
> 
> > Will do, i'll give it a suitable bump once id drops further back.
> ...




How is the Nexus 4's Audio? I heard that it is a couple steps below my One S. Which does damn good in the audio department according to GSMArena [Which states that it is the cleanest audio they had seen at the time.] I would imagine the HTC One would be just as good or better.


----------



## MuzicLife

Wow out of stock


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> How is the Nexus 4's Audio? I heard that it is a couple steps below my One S. Which does damn good in the audio department according to GSMArena [Which states that it is the cleanest audio they had seen at the time.] I would imagine the HTC One would be just as good or better.


 
   
  It's as good as I can hope for it to be on a smartphone mate! I don't really believe that anyone is serious about their audio if they have to run it from their smartphone because they don't possess a dedicated audio source.
   
  However, I can massively improve the quality of N4 audio by simply using Franco kernel with this little amazing app:


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> However, I can massively improve the quality of N4 audio by simply using Franco kernel with this little amazing app:


 
   
  Yes! Noozxoide is da bomb!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> lifted andreas said:
> 
> 
> > However, I can massively improve the quality of N4 audio by simply using Franco kernel with this little amazing app:
> ...




+2 I use that application on my One S with AC!D Sound Mod.

My One S actually sounds better than my iPod, but cannot reach the levels of my Cowon D2.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nice nice, now send me my sh!T!!!
> 
> haha damn that's great to hear, how i can sleep well at night. Thank god i wouldn't be terrified by the Wrath of Waynes World, pheeeeew.
> 
> ...


 
   
  From Hong Kong Post tracking:
   
  Quote: 





> Destination - Canada
> The item (RB48xxxxxx2HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-May-2013


 
   
  So yes, all is right in waynes world!


----------



## Huxley




----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> From Hong Kong Post tracking:
> 
> 
> So yes, all is right in waynes world!


 

 Good stuff WAYNE, hope they arrive to you safe and sound. Looks like that pandjshop seller is not doing some shady stuff with these FX3Xs. haha
   
  My corecooooooooooooooooooooooools are on their way as well. Though i am not expecting that much outta them. LoL
   
  I love ya' mochill and all but i think you might be wayyy off on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have hope though, or just delusionalism.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Good stuff WAYNE, hope they arrive to you safe and sound. Looks like that pandjshop seller is not doing some shady stuff with these FX3Xs. haha
> 
> My corecooooooooooooooooooooooools are on their way as well. Though i am not expecting that much outta them. LoL
> 
> ...


 

 Yay, more corecool impressions coming


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> From Hong Kong Post tracking:
> 
> 
> So yes, all is right in waynes world!


 
  let us know if they'r the real deal


----------



## waynes world

Ha! I hadn't even considered that they might not be! I'll have to find out what to look for.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha! I hadn't even considered that they might not be! I'll have to find out what to look for.


 

 If they come with all the accessories like pictured in the center of this pic, they should be legit, esp if they are in full retail package.

   
  The older non retail version don't have the jvc cable wrapper, me thinks.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks!


----------



## Huxley

My FX1X came with all those assorted bits, this was a while back.
   
  To anyone with both, is there much difference between the two?


----------



## TheGame21x

Does the FX3X have aggressive treble? I'm considering getting a pair but if it does, I'm not going to bother.


----------



## waynes world

My understanding is that they do. Hopefully not too much though, or else you're getting my pair!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Does the FX3X have aggressive treble? I'm considering getting a pair but if it does, I'm not going to bother.


 

 The used pair i got don't really have aggressive treble, but Ds have said that outta the box the treble can be a bit much. It should get tamed with burn-in since they do use "carbon" material in these. For ~$20 shipped these are a no brainer buy, though a lot of the ebay sellers postings of these seems to be gone. :  (
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> My FX1X came with all those assorted bits, this was a while back.
> 
> To anyone with both, is there much difference between the two?


 
  From what i have read, the FX1X are darker and muddier in the bass department with not so great treble??? The FX3X has a lot of clarity and great extended treble for a "bass" iem that's for sure. The mids are pretty good as well. I would say they are a fantastic mid tier audiophile bass iem cuz nothing really feels lacking and everything is done pretty well.
   
  edit: @ Hux
  How would you describe the sound of the FX1Xs since you have them.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My understanding is that they do. Hopefully not too much though, or else you're getting my pair!


 
   
  Ha! Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The used pair i got don't really have aggressive treble, but Ds have said that outta the box the treble can be a bit much. It should get tamed with burn-in since they do use "carbon" material in these. For ~$20 shipped these are a no brainer buy, though a lot of the ebay sellers postings of these seems to be gone. :  (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Alright, sounds good. I do want to check them out as I'm always looking for the next great basshead IEM but I'm sensitive to aggressive treble. As long as it doesn't approach the XKDUN CK-700 in terms of piercing levels (like sticking forks in my ears until I modded them), it shouldn't be too bad. I doubt it'll be able to unseat my Miles Davis Tributes (Quality) or Wooduo 2 (Quantity) but it should offer nice competition.


----------



## waynes world

For $20, as long as the chicks dig the way they look at the gym...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> For $20, as long as the chicks dig the way they look at the gym...




Wouldn't you rather be so enveloped in the sound to not notice the chicks working out around you? Lol


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> edit: @ Hux
> How would you describe the sound of the FX1Xs since you have them.


 
  I would say bassy, bit muddy decent mids with a peaky top end, perhaps a treble spike in the upper registers.
   
  I'll give them another listen this week, as it's getting late here.


----------



## Dsnuts

The X3X is a much better more refined X1X basically..I wish this color was around when I bought mines.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> The X3X is a much better more refined X1X basically..I wish this color was around when I bought mines.




Those are just so sexy I might have to pick up some too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The X3X is a much better more refined X1X basically..I wish this color was around when I bought mines.


 

 You can still get them Ds, they are only $20. HE HE HE Though if the red was really that lighter shade as pictured, i would have gotten a new set as well. Those photoshop renders are so deceptive.....
   


   
  They are of a MUCH darker red in real life. Not as sexy to me. </3


----------



## Dsnuts

It is unfortunate that these newer colors cost close to that of the DX210..There is a nice looking all black one too.
 Wait that is the color you got sf for $20? . That is a killer deal


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is unfortunate that these newer colors cost close to that of the DX210..There is a nice looking all black one too.
> 
> Wait that is the color you got sf for $20? . That is a killer deal


 
  Nope i already got a used older set from another head-fier that has the red cables just like yours. But both the ALL black and the new red versions were on sale for $18 plus $3 shipping from a trust worthy ebay seller with full retail package, etc. That's why i posted about them since for this price they are a steal.
   
  I didn't buy a new set though, but WAYNE got an all black set so.....
   
  Oh and the red on is still being sold for $20 but the seller is from China not Hong Kong so..... from the seller reviews it seems to be legit i hope.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-JVC-HA-FX3X-R-Xtreme-Xplosives-In-Ear-Deep-Bass-sound-Headphones-Earphones-/251278543120?pt=US_Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a815e4910


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't buy a new set though, but WAYNE got an all black set so.....


 
   
  Yup. I think the black ones looks uber-cool. Like I said, the chicks are really gonna dig them lol.
   
  Actually, I'm really looking forward to trying them at the gym due to their excellent isolation. The dx210's are my current gym iem's and I love them. But, they don't isolate incredibly well. So it will be interesting to hear the fx3x's and dx210's go to battle for gym supremacy!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup. I think the black ones looks uber-cool. Like I said, the chicks are really gonna dig them lol.
> 
> Actually, I'm really looking forward to trying them at the gym due to their excellent isolation. The dx210's are my current gym iem's and I love them. But, they don't isolate incredibly well. So it will be interesting to hear the fx3x's and dx210's go to battle for gym supremacy!


 
  ^ more like chick supremacy. : P
   
  But i am sure the doods will be all over you cuz of these as well.


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> I'd second that, think they're great for the money, very nice sounding even if not taking cost into account.




I'll third that, I really like them.



lifted andreas said:


> It's as good as I can hope for it to be on a smartphone mate! *I don't really believe that anyone is serious about their audio if they have to run it from their smartphone because they don't possess a dedicated audio source.*




Aww, don't say that! 

Some people just prefer having an all in one device, like me


----------



## blueangel2323

iPhone isn't any worse than a regular iPod when it comes to audio quality, is it?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup. I think the black ones looks uber-cool. Like I said, the chicks are really gonna dig them lol.
> 
> Actually, I'm really looking forward to trying them at the gym due to their *excellent isolation*. The dx210's are my current gym iem's and I love them. But, they don't isolate incredibly well. So it will be interesting to hear the fx3x's and dx210's go to battle for gym supremacy!


 
  you sure? doesnt look an isolating design


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

It seems like this thread loves bass heavy IEM's and my Etymotic clone finding is of little value around here heheheh.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

It seems like this thread loves bass heavy IEM's and my Etymotic clone finding is of little value around here heheheh.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ more like chick supremacy. : P
> 
> But i am sure the doods will be all over you cuz of these as well.


 
  who wouldnt want to be around some1 with such majestic body ... erm i mean iems


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zelda said:


> you sure? doesnt look an isolating design


 
   
  This:
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah they isolate REALLY well, esp. since they are open back which is pretty shocking. I use them all the time when i play Bball indoors and it blocks out most of the noise. It gets LOUD cuz the court is packed with peps and balls flying everywhere. Was vacuuming the other day with these on and i can hardly hear the vacuum even on moderate volumes when the music is on.  So i would say they are a perfect beater set of iems for on the go and gym use, as well as other noisy activities.


 
   
  And from this link:
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *dweaver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> <snip>
> Lets get some basic 's out of the way. These have an aluminum body with a 10mm carbon diaphragm neodymium driver and some form of bass port on the top of the IEM (but this port does not seem to affect isolation as these isolate very well). The design is pretty well done and these are comfortable and can be worn over ear or straight down. The cable is actually nice with a good rubbery feel and weight (but not to much weight), worn over ear the microphonics were very low. It does not have a chin slider though which I don't like and I prefer an L jack versus the straight jack it comes with. It has OK stress relief though and feels like it's built like a tank.
> <snip>


 
   
  Seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> It seems like this thread loves bass heavy IEM's and my Etymotic clone finding is of little value around here heheheh.


 
   
  Nope, not really. Give it more time, and people might start showing more interest.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> It seems like this thread loves bass heavy IEM's and my Etymotic clone finding is of little value around here heheheh.


 

 which one is that?


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what I am starting to think will be a good deal is the new Fiio X3. The more and more I read about it the more I want one..


----------



## bhima

I just tried for the last 20 minutes to buy those HAFx3x off ebay. Cannot for the life of me get paypal to behave. I guess it wasn't meant to be but those look like nice $20 use-and-abuse IEMs.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know what I am starting to think will be a good deal is the new Fiio X3. The more and more I read about it the more I want one..


 
   
  Yup, me too! Hopefully it can be had for $200.
   
  It has 8MB of internal memory, and a single microSD slot which at this point supports up to 64GB cards. I'm going to have to wait and see if it actually ends supporting 128GB cards (or higher if/when they are available and affordable), because 64GB isn't going to cut it for me. I just got a SDXC 64GB card for my clip zip, and it's practically full already! There is hope though as ClieOS said here:
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Theoretically, as long as you format the SDXC card to FAT32 and the firmware doesn't have a problem reading over 64GB of files, then it should support up to 2TB. However, it will never read at SDXC speed, but limits to only SDHC speed. This applies to any SDHC reader as well.
> 
> Again, that's just in theory.


 
   
  The X5 is also interesting because it has two microSD card slots. So at worst it could handle 2 x 64GB. The 64GB cards are getting somewhat affordable, so I like that option. But, the X5 will probably be quite a bit more expensive than the X3. Another interesting one is the ibasso DX50...


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

nick n said:


> which one is that?



 
 www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0050DXQXK/ I paid $21 for it and I think it uses the same driver as the Etymotic ER-4 series.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

nick n said:


> which one is that?



 
 www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0050DXQXK/ I paid $21 for it and I think it uses the same driver as the Etymotic ER-4 series. Perhaps I need to do a review with pictures to get attention.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> It's as good as I can hope for it to be on a smartphone mate! I don't really believe that anyone is serious about their audio if they have to run it from their smartphone because they don't possess a dedicated audio source.


 
  That's a rather unfair generalization. I do all my mobile listening straight from my iPhone 4S as it's an excellent source and I'm definitely serious about my audio.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> iPhone isn't any worse than a regular iPod when it comes to audio quality, is it?


 
  It should be even better, especially iPhone 4/4S, it is a great source.


----------



## Vain III

theta alpha 1 said:


> nick n said:
> 
> 
> > which one is that?
> ...




Would love to hear that; I'm not really a Elymotic fan, but with a review and at $21 (probably more for me) I might give it a try a little later down the line.

Not right now though; I'm at $100+ dollars this week in budget and headphone deals.


----------



## MuZo2

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0050DXQXK/I paid $21 for it and I think it uses the same driver as the Etymotic ER-4 series.


 

 It does not use the same driver. It uses a BK series and and Etymotic ER-4 uses ED series from knowles.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





muzo2 said:


> It does not use the same driver. It uses a BK series and and Etymotic ER-4 uses ED series from knowles.


 
   
  I'm not sure about that.  Regardless, it's the cheapest Knowles driver IEM there is by far and wide.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, me too! Hopefully it can be had for $200.
> 
> It has 8MB of internal memory, and a single microSD slot which at this point supports up to 64GB cards. I'm going to have to wait and see if it actually ends supporting 128GB cards (or higher if/when they are available and affordable), because 64GB isn't going to cut it for me.* I just got a SDXC 64GB card for my clip zip, and it's practically full already!* There is hope though as ClieOS said here:
> 
> ...


 
   
  That must be my fault... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Sorry for making you fill up your SD with awesome music wayne lol


----------



## bhima

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I'm not sure about that.  Regardless, it's the cheapest Knowles driver IEM there is by far and wide.


 
  Interesting but even if it is using the same driver, wouldn't the body design also have something to do with how it sounds? Maybe less so for a BA driver since it sort of has its own enclosure. I also thought Ety designed their own BA drivers (or at least designed a proprietary driver through Knowles) but that could have been me just drinking the Ety marketing.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





bhima said:


> Interesting but even if it is using the same driver, wouldn't the body design also have something to do with how it sounds? Maybe less so for a BA driver since it sort of has its own enclosure. I also thought Ety designed their own BA drivers (or at least designed a proprietary driver through Knowles) but that could have been me just drinking the Ety marketing.


 
   
  You hit the nail pretty fast, BA drivers have their own enclosures so the aerodynamics of the IEM shell is largely irrelevant, unless the BA driver itself is vented which is very uncommon.
   
  If it's the same driver, it's only the cable and the nozzle, and anything else such as noise cancelling which come into play.
   
   
  We could discuss whether it's an ER-4 clone or not all day, but the IEM costs around three to four hamburger meals including shipping and has a few glowing reviews.
   
   
  What I find amusing is if these IEM's were priced at $100-$250 they'd have been discovered a long time ago.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

By the way they're supposed to cost around $75 USD... http://www.soundhouse.co.jp/shop/ProductDetail.asp?Item=369^GHERCMBW^^
   
   
  Not sure why they're selling for $21, don't care either, sound terrific.


----------



## quartertone

Wow, total bargain then. Do they sound thinner and more anemic than the other ones (the DBA02 rebrands)?


----------



## Vain III

(About 385s)

So, I know that we all have our burn-in processes. Some use White/Blue/Yellow noise; a lot of us use EDM. My process for burn-in goes as follows:

12H of EDM, 12H of Classic/Opera, 12H of Pop/Dance, 12H Rock, 12H Nu-Metal/Progressive, 12H Rap/Hiphop (Old-School & Underground @ 8H, Mainstream @ 4H), 12H of Blues, 12H of Solo Instruments (Guitar Solo, Drum Solo, Violin--big one for me as I love violins--solo, ETC) than I repeat the process until I feel the headphones are burned in thoroughly.

So, I finished up the EDM & moved on to the classic/opera playlist. After about four hours I heard something extremely unique. The sparkle that I heard from the other-day has subsided a tiny bit into something more detailed & dry. Now, the sparkle is still there it is just moderately-low instead of the moderately-high that it was the other day--nothing to the point of FX40 brightness--and because of the extremely tight--read: the bass has improved exponentially, it is refined and blends so well with the highs--lower frequency the headphones are given a unique-ish sound.

Sadly, that is the last of the good news though because the mid-range still hasn't improved that much. Sure, because the bass has tightened up I can hear the mids a little better, but they are still recessed behind the highs & lows. Don't get me wrong; they are everything that Mochill has said they are, but compared to the other spectrum they just feel bland right now. Nothing good or bad about the mid-range with the exception that a headphone with this much bass & highs actually has clear mid-range that is.



glorfybe said:


> I'm glad that someone else thinks they are - almost - balanced, I thought I was going mad!.
> 
> I was just about to post that we have two drivers to burn in not one, so may evolve at different rates - but you have that covered.
> 
> ...




Sorry for not getting back to you the other day, mate. I just wanted to let them burn-in on their own before giving them another listen.

Yeah, I can tell that they are balancing out but at the moment the mid-range is still lacking some essence compared to both the other spectrum. My headphones started out with the bass veiling most of the other spectrum, but they were still listenable, and has severally calmed down into something quite spectacular for how much I paid for them.

Nope, I wasn't looking for foam tips for the 385s. I was looking for some double or triple flange tips or anything that is a bit higher quality than what appears to be the Dollar Store ear tips that my 385s came with. The housing and packaging is so nice but I could have spared the packaging for some plastic if they would have included some quality tips and a little cable management.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

apparently so far none of the look alikes sound as good as the corecool's that mochill described, sfwalcer nows your turn to prove this right / wrong: 
   


mochill said:


> The corecool v2 has stronger bass impact and better subbass texture the the fxz200 and gr07 bass edition while having more detailed mids then both as well and very amazing treble crunch to boot as well. Soundstage more spaced out then both and imaging that is crazy addicting


----------



## Vain III

r4tr4tr4t said:


> apparently so far none of the look alikes sound as good as the corecool's that mochill described, sfwalcer nows your turn to prove this right / wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know mate; My headphones have extremely good bass impact and great texture. I haven't heard the FXZ200 or the GR07 BE so I cannot make a comparison there. The soundstage, as mentioned in my original impression, is so very AMAZING and the headphones are very 3D they make you feel like you're actually at the concert in the front row. I've played some games with them and I felt completely immersed into the game unlike other headphones I own or have listened to. The highs/treble is very detailed and moderately sparkly. Sounds like mine may be a bit worse, but not by much.

Mochill's also had his burn-in for 300 hours. The 385s have only burned in for 24 at the most.

The 385s sell for about $50 dollars when not on sale. I would say they are somewhere between $80-$130 tier--so far--headphones. So pretty much twice the value.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

they are then also a great discovery, thanks for the impressions man!


----------



## Vain III

r4tr4tr4t said:


> they are then also a great discovery, thanks for the impressions man!




I'm just worried about the quality control over there as my friend bought a pair and his don't sound nearly as good. He got them replaced by 385 audio though so I can vouch for their customer service/warranty. He didn't even have to send the old pair back.

Cannot wait until my VSD1s get here. I think by that time I should have these burned in pretty well and I can stick those on the burn-in process. I'm actually hoping/expecting more out of those than these.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That must be my fault...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You guessed it lol! Yes, I have an audiophile love/hate relationship with you my friend. But it would be almost all love if you were to somehow make 128G microSD cards available. And it would be ALL LOVE is you were to buy me one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hmm, I`m not sure that my rockboxed clip zip could handle a 128G card, so you might as well buy me the X3 as well just to be safe


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> You guessed it lol! Yes, I have an audiophile love/hate relationship with you my friend. But it would be almost all love if you were to somehow make 128G microSD cards available. And it would be ALL LOVE is you were to buy me one!
> 
> Hmm, I`m not sure that my rockboxed clip zip could handle a 128G card, so you might as well buy me the X3 as well just to be safe




Haha, I'm happy to see you've given me a lot of options mate. That's what love/hate relationship is all about! 

I'll let you in on a little secret.. 
I've heard rumours that 128gb sd cards aren't far off, and the company that will break them in is Samsung! 

Oh btw, I replied to you in the Zero Audio thread.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Those are just so sexy I might have to pick up some too.


 
  £13 on ebay bud, be quick as im eyeing them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Though in fairness after listening my F1X1's sound pretty muddy, good bass but i have my FXZ200's for that, so i'll probably swing it a miss.
   
  They really should produce a cnt version, FX5X anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Bugger it, email sent lets see what they say, hopefully they'll bite.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> £13 on ebay bud, be quick as im eyeing them up
> 
> Though in fairness after listening my F1X1's sound pretty muddy, good bass but i have my FXZ200's for that, so i'll probably swing it a miss.
> 
> ...




Haha wow, I'm really tempted lol

You really sent JVC an email about a CNT version?


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha wow, I'm really tempted lol
> 
> You really sent JVC an email about a CNT version?


 
  Yup, JVC japan, as the uk branch will probably just be some shop in the middle of nowhere.
   
  Anyway im just planting the seed, hopefully they'll listen id certainly be tempted.


----------



## ericp10

So good people of this thread, you will probably see me less and less here, unless I decide to post more impressions regarding IEMs owned. But my quest is pretty much over for IEMs. The AS-2, V6, CKS1000, and H-200 hit all of my favorite signatures and technical qualities I need to hear. And of of course, the BA200, IE800 and CKN70 are there to back those up. I want the JVC SZ2000 headphone and I should be done for a long while. It's been a blast guys! I'll contribute a review or impressions from time to time. Keep discovering because I love reading about what has excited you. Don't stop the hype train!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So good people of this thread, you will probably see me less and less here, unless I decide to post more impressions regarding IEMs owned. *But my quest is pretty much over for IEMs. The AS-2, V6, CKS1000, and H-200 hit all of my favorite signatures and technical qualities I need to hear.* And of of course, the BA200, IE800 and CKN70 are there to back those up. I want the JVC SZ2000 headphone and I should be done for a long while. It's been a blast guys! I'll contribute a review or impressions from time to time. Keep discovering because I love reading about what has excited you. Don't stop the hype train!!!


 
   
  That's rather boring, isn't it? No new sounds?? The same boring sounds over and over and over again??? You will be *LOST* not having the quest to look forward to. *Do yourself a favor* and sell them all off instantly and start a fresh quest! Heck, I'll even help you by taking those boring H-200's off of your hands 
   
  Sheesh, first dsnuts gets busy, and now you're threatening mutiny as well. What has the discovery thread come to?!
   
  Just kidding of course. I'm happy for you buddy, and your impressions are always looked forward to!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Lol @ wayne being all nice and thoughtful


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So good people of this thread, you will probably see me less and less here, unless I decide to post more impressions regarding IEMs owned. But my quest is pretty much over for IEMs. The AS-2, V6, CKS1000, and H-200 hit all of my favorite signatures and technical qualities I need to hear. And of of course, the BA200, IE800 and CKN70 are there to back those up. I want the JVC SZ2000 headphone and I should be done for a long while. It's been a blast guys! I'll contribute a review or impressions from time to time. Keep discovering because I love reading about what has excited you. Don't stop the hype train!!!


 
   
  That's great news ericp! So how do you rank the H200 amongst your collection of IEMs?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That's rather boring, isn't it? No new sounds?? The same boring sounds over and over and over again??? You will be *LOST* not having the quest to look forward to. *Do yourself a favor* and sell them all off instantly and start a fresh quest! Heck, I'll even help you by taking those boring H-200's off of your hands
> 
> Sheesh, first dsnuts gets busy, and now you're threatening mutiny as well. What has the discovery thread come to?!
> 
> Just kidding of course. I'm happy for you buddy, and your impressions are always looked forward to!


 
   
  They are on the way to you waynes as soon as I can find your address (on my own with no assistance from you) .. lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> That's great news ericp! So how do you rank the H200 amongst your collection of IEMs?


 
   
  Great question d marco. I still haven't decided where I'm going to put it in my signature, but it's there. In some ways I like it more than the CKS1000, and then there are aspects of the that AT that I like better than the H-200. CKS100 still wins on imaging and separation of instruments (although the H-200 isn't far behind). The H-200 wins on balance an it's use of space (don't know how to put it in words quite yet, but different than instrument separation). Also the BAs make the IEM a bit faster and it has more clarity. CKS1000 has better bass but the H-200 is not far behind in quality (but the AT is the clear champ in quantity). I would put the H-200 in the top tier category, but I would divide the top tier into low, medium and superior. I would put the TF10 in low top tier and the H-200 clearly surpasses it. Does it surpass my beloved W4? Nah, I wouldn't say yes, but it's so damn close (and I mean close) to my ears. Put it this way, I haven't missed any universals I use to own enough to buy them again as long as I own the H-200 and CKS1000.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Great question d marco. I still haven't decided where I'm going to put it in my signature, but it's there. In some ways I like it more than the CKS1000, and then there are aspects of the that AT that I like better than the H-200. CKS100 still wins on imaging and separation of instruments (although the H-200 isn't far behind). The H-200 wins on balance an it's use of space (don't know how to put it in words quite yet, but different than instrument separation). Also the BAs make the IEM a bit faster and it has more clarity. CKS1000 has better bass but the H-200 is not far behind in quality (but the AT is the clear champ in quantity). I would put the H-200 in the top tier category, but I would divide the top tier into low, medium and superior. I would put the TF10 in low top tier and the H-200 clearly surpasses it. Does it surpass my beloved W4? Nah, I wouldn't say yes, but it's so damn close (and I mean close) to my ears. Put it this way, I haven't missed any universals I use to own enough to buy them again as long as I own the H-200 and CKS1000.


 
   
  Awesome description mate! I now have a better picture of how the H200 stack up against some of the heavy weights in the market. Honestly I was about to pull the trigger on the CKS1000; but then the H200 came along and the rest was history. I love the H200s and I'm just glad I got in before the promo expired. I may have missed out on the CKS1000 but having the Carbo Basso DX210 (if it does sound similar to the CKS1000) kinda offsets that... I hope


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Awesome description mate! I now have a better picture of how the H200 stack up against some of the heavy weights in the market. Honestly I was about to pull the trigger on the CKS1000; but then the H200 came along and the rest was history. I love the H200s and I'm just glad I got in before the promo expired. I may have missed out on the CKS1000 but having the Carbo Basso DX210 (if it does sound similar to the CKS1000) kinda offsets that... I hope


 
   
  I'm happy to see that Eric still thinks so highly of his 1k's. Makes not having the H-200's survive-able 
   
  And yes, with the DX210's you are seeing some resemblance to the 1k's. The 1k's are of course at a different mind blowing level, but the dx210's are pretty fantastic (especially for the price) - they always put a smile on my face! (even if they can't handle Pantera lol!)


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm happy to see that Eric still thinks so highly of his 1k's. Makes not having the H-200's survive-able
> 
> And yes, with the DX210's you are seeing some resemblance to the 1k's. The 1k's are of course at a different mind blowing level, but the dx210's are pretty fantastic (especially for the price) - they always put a smile on my face! *(even if they can't handle Pantera lol!)*


 
   
  lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yeah i still love them despite...


----------



## doctorjazz

I like the relative ranking of the iem's...#1 is the AS-2, could you compare that to the others on the list, thanks


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nope i already got a used older set from another head-fier that has the red cables just like yours. But both the ALL black and the new red versions were on sale for $18 plus $3 shipping from a trust worthy ebay seller with full retail package, etc. That's why i posted about them since for this price they are a steal.
> 
> I didn't buy a new set though, but WAYNE got an all black set so.....
> 
> ...


 
   
  I ordered 4 sets after reading about this deal. 2 of the red ones, and 2 black with red cables.  I told my friend who lived in china about them, and he thinks they're fake.  He said they have some really good looking fakes...and the locals don't trust anything bought from a chinese website.  I may never know, because even if they sound good, I'll wonder.  Sorry to be a fun killer but he's got me concerned.  I hope there real. 
   
  Edit: the seller is lxg_2012


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> *I'm happy to see that Eric still thinks so highly of his 1k's. Makes not having the H-200's survive-able *
> 
> And yes, with the DX210's you are seeing some resemblance to the 1k's. The 1k's are of course at a different mind blowing level, but the dx210's are pretty fantastic (especially for the price) - they always put a smile on my face! (even if they can't handle Pantera lol!)


 
   
   
  You're going to have to hear it sooner or later, waynes. The sound signatures are so different that you will appreciate both. To be truthful though, of the universals, I find myself listening to the H-200 the most. I don't know exactly what that means, but draw your own conclusions. Only earphone I listen to more than the H-200 is the AS-2.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gr4474 said:


> I ordered 4 sets after reading about this deal. 2 of the red ones, and 2 black with red cables.  I told my friend who lived in china about them, and he thinks they're fake.  He said they have some really good looking fakes...and the locals don't trust anything bought from a chinese website.  I may never know, because even if they sound good, I'll wonder.  Sorry to be a fun killer but he's got me concerned.  I hope there real.
> 
> Edit: the seller is lxg_2012


 

 LMAO are you planning to gift that away of just stocking up??? The seller that i trust the most is pandjshop from Hong Kong, the sellers from China are pretty iffy. That was why i originally just linked that pandjshop's posting since he seem to sell legit older versions but in bulk package. The seller lxg_2012 is from China so... you never know but his seller ratings so far is 100% positive and lots seemed to have purchased the FX3Xs. Ratings could be faked though. haha
   
  I hope they are real as well, WAYNE seems to be the only one that purchased from that pandjshop dood so we will know soon enough.


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LMAO are you planning to gift that away of just stocking up??? The seller that i trust the most is pandjshop from Hong Kong, the sellers from China are pretty iffy. That was why i originally just linked that pandjshop's posting since he seem to sell legit older versions but in bulk package. The seller lxg_2012 is from China so... you never know but his seller ratings so far is 100% positive and lots seemed to have purchased the FX3Xs. Ratings could be faked though. haha
> 
> I hope they are real as well, WAYNE seems to be the only one that purchased from that pandjshop dood so we will know soon enough.


 
  Yeah I'm getting 3 pairs for gifts.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gr4474 said:


> Yeah I'm getting 3 pairs for gifts.


 

 ahaha, i am sure they can't hear the difference anyways if they are noobs. : P


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You're going to have to hear it sooner or later, waynes. The sound signatures are so different that you will appreciate both. *To be truthful though, of the universals, I find myself listening to the H-200 the most.* I don't know exactly what that means, but draw your own conclusions. Only earphone I listen to more than the H-200 is the AS-2.


 
   
  Well, it's only right and proper that you show your new baby some love lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But yeah, I'm sure that I'll hear those H-200's at some point!


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You can still get them Ds, they are only $20. HE HE HE Though if the red was really that lighter shade as pictured, i would have gotten a new set as well. Those photoshop renders are so deceptive.....
> 
> 
> 
> They are of a MUCH darker red in real life. Not as sexy to me. </3


 
  I found this post from you from a year ago...
   
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> "LoL, you would be surprised to see how many cheapo JVCs get knock-offed in China cuz JVC is a respected brand name.  For example I was gonna tell my cousins to get me these FX3Xs on taobao for 128 Yuan, Chinese currency and when you do the conversion to dollars it's only about $20 bucks.  Well it turns out that these are fakes, they even have fake FX101's there, smh.  When it comes to knock-offs don't ever underestimate China. ha
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13661966518
> 
> ...


 
   
  WOW you knew they had $20 fakes a year ago.  I'm confused


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gr4474 said:


> I found this post from you from a year ago...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 

 Ehhh everyone already knew there were tons of fakes longgggg ago. That was why many were reluctant to buy the older red cable versions on ebay. But it seems that the pandjshop seller from Hong Kong is selling legit ones but were merely in bulk packaging without the cable wrapper. Think this was confirmed by some peps here, cuz they directly asked the seller about it. 
   
  Anywho that was why i didn't link the sellers from mainland China when i saw their prices were ~$20.  The pandjshop ebay seller from Hong Kong seems to have a good record/ rating of selling legit stuff for cheap.
   
  My cousins didn't get them for me cuz they knew ahead of time those were fakes. I am sure they were since it's from China and the prices of legit FX3Xs were pretty high back then. I kinda want to try the fake ones to see what they sound like tbh.


----------



## gr4474

Well I'm out $80 and to top it off my paypal got jacked up and it cost me 2 overdrafts since I did 2 separate purchases!  My fault I know but still.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: There's still hope they're real.  I'll check with JVC on serial numbers if there are any.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gr4474 said:


> Well I'm out $80 and to top it off my paypal got jacked up and it cost me 2 overdrafts since I did 2 separate purchases!  My fault I know but still.


 

 Dood don't stress it, if yours are fakes just contact the seller and ask them for a refund or something.  When worse comes to worse contact  paypal as ask them to handle it, that's what they are there for. The golden rule to buying headphones/ iems or anything it life really DON'T HOARD!!!  LoL
   
  Why/ how did your paypal got jacked up if you only spend like $80??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: oh and that was why i didn't link to the older red versions ones, the odds are a lot better for legit ones since the seller stated that the new versions comes with full retail packaging and that cable wrapper thing is included. But you should have got it from that Hong Kong pandjshop dood that's for sure. Too bad he already took the listing down due to copy right reasons for those original JVC pictures, seems kinda weird but that was what they told WAYNE after he ordered from them. LoL


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Dood don't stress it, if yours are fakes just contact the seller and ask them for a refund or something.  When worse comes to worse contact  paypal as ask them to handle it, that's what they are there for. The golden rule to buying headphones/ iems or anything it life really DON'T HOARD!!!  LoL
> 
> Why/ how did your paypal got jacked up if you only spend like $80???
> 
> ...


 
   
  I had money in paypal being transferred to my bank...and when I purchased through paypal I intended to use bank funds, but paypal automatically used the paypal funds that were pending the transfer.  I don't completely understand what happened. Maybe my bank will let me slide and take off the fees.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Look what I received today guys!


----------



## koreanzombie

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Look what I received today guys!


 
   
  I want your response on how they sound out of the box RIGHT NOW!


----------



## d marc0

Finally! Time to get more info on those Tenore's...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





koreanzombie said:


> I want your response on how they sound out of the box RIGHT NOW!


 
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Finally! Time to get more info on those Tenore's...


 
   
  Ok guys, here goes... *First impressions on the Carbo Tenore!*
   
  WOW, these things are tiny and are of awesome build quality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just plugged them with stock tips into my iPod Classic (6th Gen) + C&C BH combo (LF on) with my latest Trance mix playing, and I have to say these things sound just like I wanted them to. Wider soundstage than my Yamaha EPH-100 which are almost triple the price of the Tenores, treble is nice and pronounced but nowhere near the pain levels. Then again, everyone has different sensitivity to treble. The bass is more rounded off and just as quick as the Yams, which is again what I was hoping for. Damn, these things are engaging!!
   
  Again, soundstage is like OMG! My head is in space kinda wide lol


----------



## waynes world

^ This is most excellent news! 

Btw, if you start going all spastic hype on me, I might just have to get the Tenores as well!


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ok guys, here goes... *First impressions on the Carbo Tenore!*
> 
> WOW, these things are tiny and are of awesome build quality!
> 
> ...


 
  more or less bass than the yamaha's?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ This is most excellent news!
> 
> Btw, if you start going all spastic hype on me, I might just have to get the Tenores as well!


 
   
  It is indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Aren't I already going all crazy hype on you?? Didin't you sense the tone? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> more or less bass than the yamaha's?


 
   
  More!
   
  Its rounded but not boomy, and still as accurate and punchy as the Yamaha's.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's what I said about them, the soundstage, that is. Have lots of iem's, don't believe I have any with as wide a space as these. I did go out on a limb on the tone color being decreased somewhat, but I was comparing to Westone 4, Sony XBA3, and hadn't had much burn in time (preliminary). I'm playing with tips, burning in, see if it changes (either way, I really like listening to them). Try listening to them head to head with other iem's, curious if you find anything similar.
  BTW, listening to Rebooted V2, like it a lot.
  Beautiful day, have (unusual) afternoon free time, gotta get off the computer and BIKE!


----------



## lilboozy

Where can i buy these? Ebay?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> That's what I said about them, the soundstage, that is. Have lots of iem's, don't believe I have any with as wide a space as these. I did go out on a limb on the tone color being decreased somewhat, but I was comparing to Westone 4, Sony XBA3, and hadn't had much burn in time (preliminary). I'm playing with tips, burning in, see if it changes (either way, I really like listening to them). Try listening to them head to head with other iem's, curious if you find anything similar.
> BTW, listening to Rebooted V2, like it a lot.
> Beautiful day, have (unusual) afternoon free time, gotta get off the computer and BIKE!


 
   
  Yes mate, the wide soundstage is awesome, definitely much more spacey than my Yamaha EPH-100s. Which is brilliant for Trance music of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Glad you're enjoying that set, feel free to check out my latest set on my Mixcloud. Tenores sound fabulous with it. http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas
   
  PS. I bet wayne is gonna jump in and say I'm hyping the Tenores haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Where can i buy these? Ebay?


 
   
  All info is here mate:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-iem-carbon-aluminium-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread


----------



## Vain III

You're making me jealous, Lifted. I think I might end up buying the tenore now and comparing it to the VSD1/385/*Hopefully*Duos


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> PS. I bet wayne is gonna jump in and say I'm hyping the Tenores haha


 
   
  Yes, you are hyping them. Not quite to _spastic_ hype level yet, but I sense it coming lol!
   
  Does anyone have both the Basso's and the Tenores?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> You're making me jealous, Lifted. I think I might end up buying the tenore now and comparing it to the VSD1/385/*Hopefully*Duos


 
   
  You should do mate, I suspect it will be quite different considering its a Micro-Dynamic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, you are hyping them. Not quite to _spastic_ hype level yet, but I sense it coming lol!
> 
> Does anyone have both the Basso's and the Tenores?


 
   
  Hahha, I'll get there. Gonna try the Sony Hybrid tips on them soon, so maybe my head will explode with awesomeness.
   
  Btw, I bet you're asking that question coz you wanna be the first one with Bassos and Tenores


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You should do mate, I suspect it will be quite different considering its a Micro-Dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ha ha - No, I really don't want to be the first! I would like to know specifically though how much better the Tenores might be for trance. I mean, I am loving the Basso's for that trance stuff - love the bass, mids, and I find the treble to be nicely detailed and sparky. But you are the trance expert and are seemingly on the path to loving the Tenores for trance. So I gotta know!
   
  Edit: why are you neglecting your zero audio thread? Bad boy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ha ha - No, I really don't want to be the first! I would like to know specifically though how much better the Tenores might be for trance. I mean, I am loving the Basso's for that trance stuff - love the bass, mids, and I find the treble to be nicely detailed and sparky. But you are the trance expert and are seemingly on the path to loving the Tenores for trance. So I gotta know!
> 
> Edit: why are you neglecting your zero audio thread? Bad boy!


 
   
  Ah I see, well so far I haven't seen anyone with both. Don't even try to get me to buy the Bassos as well lmao. I'm tapped for the next 2 months lol 




   
  Btw, the Sony Hybrids fit beautifully and make the Tenores even more comfy. Burn in time I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh and I'm not neglecting the thread mate, no one seems to be replying to my posts so I didin't wanna spam too much lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ah I see, well so far I haven't seen anyone with both. Don't even try to get me to buy the Bassos as well lmao. *I'm tapped for the next 2 months lol *


 
   
  2 *years* for me!


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice ride...shudda stuck with the PortaPro's, good bass, fun to listen to, was fine with only these many years, then started with this craziness. Anyway, tempted to get the Basso and compare to the tenore, but makes more sense to go for the AT·1K's, or save my yen for the ones at the top of Eric's top of the food chain iem's.maybe I'll be able to retire from posting/buying too (naaaaa!!!!)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> 2 *years* for me!




Haha, go on. You know you want more micro detail retrieval in my mixes. 

Now I'm hyping! 

PS. You also need to check out 00.db - Angels and Demons album. It's awesome on the Tenores! Perfect to test treble detail, I'm using it to burn in the Tenores overnight.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yes mate, the wide soundstage is awesome, definitely much more spacey than my Yamaha EPH-100s. Which is brilliant for Trance music of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> That's what I said about them, the soundstage, that is. Have lots of iem's, don't believe I have any with as wide a space as these. I did go out on a limb on the tone color being decreased somewhat, but I was comparing to Westone 4, Sony XBA3, and hadn't had much burn in time (preliminary). I'm playing with tips, burning in, see if it changes (either way, I really like listening to them). Try listening to them head to head with other iem's, curious if you find anything similar.
> BTW, listening to Rebooted V2, like it a lot.
> Beautiful day, have (unusual) afternoon free time, gotta get off the computer and BIKE!


 
   
  Great impressions guys! You got the curiosity out of me... So how does the Tenore compare against the XBA3 and MH1c?


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the impressions Lifted. Those sound like something I might have to purchase to go with the Bassos.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

d marc0 said:


> Great impressions guys! You got the curiosity out of me... So how does the Tenore compare against the XBA3 and MH1c?




Thanks mate. 

Well I sold my MH1c a long time ago, coz of the cable lol

However, from my memory I can remember that the bass on them was much more wobbly and less precise than on Tenore. Highs weren't as nice either, and there isn't even any point comparing soundstage or micro detail. Tenore beat it by miles lol


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Well I sold my MH1c a long time ago, coz of the cable lol
> 
> However, from my memory I can remember that the bass on them was much more wobbly and less precise than on Tenore. Highs weren't as nice either, and there isn't even any point comparing soundstage or micro detail. Tenore beat it by miles lol


 
   
  Do they have a similarity in sound signature? coz I liked the MH1c sig very much although I found it a bit lacking in the mids probably because the highs were too smooth making the entire presentation a bit dry sounding.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

d marc0 said:


> Do they have a similarity in sound signature? coz I liked the MH1c sig very much although I found it a bit lacking in the mids probably because the highs were too smooth making the entire presentation a bit dry sounding.




Well the Tenore are in a higher league's I wouldn't even bother comparing them mate. They are just so much crisper and more vibrant. 

I'd class MH1c being closer to SoundMAGIC E10 rather than the Tenore. 

Oh and I know what you mean about the mids on the MH1c, to me they just sound muffled and distant lol


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well the Tenore are in a higher league's I wouldn't even bother comparing them mate. They are just so much crisper and more vibrant.
> 
> I'd class MH1c being closer to SoundMAGIC E10 rather than the Tenore.
> 
> Oh and I know what you mean about the mids on the MH1c, to me they just sound muffled and distant lol


 
   
  cool! I wonder if doctorjazz can elaborate more on the XBA3 vs Tenore comparo...


----------



## doctorjazz

I posted initial impressions earlier, not sure if here or on the dedicated thread, but I think it was there. I had them a short while, was wowed at the sound, particularly that SOUNDSTAGE we keep mentioning, so I did the only thing a consciencious geek can do: I sat down with a pad, a few iem's (AT CKN 70, JVC FX70, Sony XBA3, Westone 4) and picked some songs I liked and took notes comparing the 5 iem's (had my wife rolling her eyes, but what else is new). I didn't hear things exactly as the general consensus calls it on these phones. First, let me say, I really like them (when I say something negative, it's relative to some really good challengers), and I've been listening to them more than my other iem's for a while. Now, my impression (drum roll please): they have nice, tight, focused bass, enough for me, but the Sony's is slightly more in quantity, while not losing tightness. I felt the Sony's had more detail, and richness of timbre (as did te AT's and the Westones), but this was in direct comparison, I don't find anything missing listening just to the Tenores. The soundstage of the Tenores was wider than all of them, and made for fun listening (why I've been listening to them a lot), but the Sony and the Westone had more micro detail, air between instruments.The AT's had more bass, more treble energy as well (I don't mind, some may find it tizzy), definitely not the same soundstage (I like the AT's a lot as well, but I despise the cable...I think it's Japanese revenge on the US for WW II). The JVC's don't compare the the Tenores, flabby, unfocused bass, more forward but less detail in the midrange, highs that again some will feel are tizzy. The Tenores don't match up to the Westone 4's (which cost, what, 6 times as much, something like that), which have more air around instruments, more microdetail (can pick out different vocalists in group of backup singers), richer tone, but the Tenores still out-soundstage them as well. My main negative was that I felt, in direct comparison to the other iem's, tone color/richness was slightly less on the Tenores, like a picture that has faded slightly. Again, this is early listening, against mostly much more costly challengers. Gonna go through my bag of tips and do some burning in (mostly by listening), and can update more (if anyone is interested) after some more break in and tip rolling. (whew).


----------



## doctorjazz

Addendum: to be complete, the AT's had bass that was excellent, to me, both in focus/tightness, and also in the amount, more than the Tenores, without messing up the mids imo (though, again, on their own, I found the Tenores bass to be good, tight, enjoyable).


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Some changes in my impressions now that my honeymoon with the DX210 is over:
> 
> After proper A/B comparison with the XBA3, I now find this a lot darker than my previous impression. Not that it's bad but some won't surely like this signature. It still is a FUN bassy IEM that is amazing with EDM and bright sounding Rock songs. On top of that, this is the most relaxing IEM I've tried/owned.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Now that I have the T-PEOS H-200 I've been prepping for a comparison with the XBA3. I had a filter mod on the XBA3 and found it too warm sounding compared to the H200 thus making the Sony sound inferior. So I decided to remove my filter mod to give XBA 3 some leverage and become a worthy contender against the H200s. I also ordered 3 sets of Comply Tsx200 (pictured below) and installed it on the XBA 3 with NO filter. My main reason for this is for protection against dust/dirt/earwax.
   

   
   
   

   
*To my surprise, the XBA 3 sounds great with this setup!* More airy, clear and open sounding. Soundstage has improved drastically. One disadvantage though is it's now very transparent and occasionally sibilant depending on the recording. If the song is badly mixed/mastered, the XBA 3 does not hesitate in exposing the flaws.
   
*I know a couple of headfiers posted on this thread regarding the removal of filters. If you're reading this, can you try the Comply Tsx-200 and post your impressions? **It would be nice to confirm my observations...*
   
   
 *Update: 31/05/13*
 After removing the filter mod and despite the Comply Tsx-200, the metallic tinker in the upper highs became bothersome at high volumes.
  
 So, I installed another filter mod but VERY THIN this time. I took the foam off one of the Sony Hybrid Noise Isolating tips: cut and shaped them into really thin (1.5 mm thick) filters. Results are spectacular: greatly reduced the metallic tinker without affecting the clarity in the highs. I'm really happy with them. *XBA 3 + 1.5mm foam filter mod + Comply Tsx-200 = Awesometacular!*


----------



## DannyBai

Anyone gonna try out the MDUO's from Meelec?  They have a 20% discount on preorder right now.  I might give them a try.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Anyone gonna try out the MDUO's from Meelec?  They have a 20% discount on preorder right now.  I might give them a try.


 
   
  I just tried out that coupon and did the "re-calculate". The total is sitting there now at $61.04. Trying to hold my mouse back from gravitating towards the "checkout" button....
   
  Dammit - I know nothing about these things except that they look purdy lol
   
  Edit: Saved by the shipping charges lol! I had to add $9 for shipping to Canada. That's enough to make me resist for another day


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I just tried out that coupon and did the "re-calculate". The total is sitting there now at $61.04. Trying to hold my mouse back from gravitating towards the "checkout" button....
> 
> Dammit - I know nothing about these things except that they look purdy lol
> 
> Edit: Saved by the shipping charges lol! I had to add $9 for shipping to Canada. That's enough to make me resist for another day


 
   
  I also hit the purchase button but it's making me add the shipping so my cost comes to $63.99.  I think that is a sign for me to just skip this one but I do like Meelec. products and the company overall.  Now, do I wait for the Fiio X3 or get a Meier portable amp?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I just tried out that coupon and did the "re-calculate". The total is sitting there now at $61.04. Trying to hold my mouse back from gravitating towards the "checkout" button....
> 
> Dammit - I know nothing about these things except that they look purdy lol
> 
> Edit: Saved by the shipping charges lol! I had to add $9 for shipping to Canada. That's enough to make me resist for another day


 
   
  My total comes to $69.99 with cheapest shipping to UK.
   
  I must resist, and remember I've still got Tenores to play with.
   
  Plus I did enter the MEEWhat raffle twice lol


----------



## CrystalT

any cool mid-range masterpieces in the discovery thread?


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> any cool mid-range masterpieces in the discovery thread?


 
   
  at what price range do you consider mid-tier?
   
  below $100:
  JVC HA-S500/S400
  ATH CKN70
  Audio Zero DX210
  Audio Zero DX200 (still to be confirmed)
   
  below $250
  ATH WS99
  ATH ES700
  ATH CKS1000
  JVC FXZ100
  Sony XBA 3
   
  For a full list, check out the first page on this thread.


----------



## Vain III

d marc0 said:


> crystalt said:
> 
> 
> > any cool mid-range masterpieces in the discovery thread?
> ...




I was under the impression that (s)he meant mid-range sound. Which I believe would be the DX200 and the XBA-3(0).

Otherwise keep calm and go about your day.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> I was under the impression that (s)he meant mid-range sound. Which I believe would be the DX200 and the XBA-3(0).
> 
> Otherwise keep calm and go about your day.


 
   
  quite possibly yes! I'm just used to everyone using the term mid-centric in terms of sound...
  If that's the case, possibly the DX200.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

d marc0 said:


> quite possibly yes! I'm just used to everyone using the term mid-centric in terms of sound...
> If that's the case, possibly the DX200.




The DX200 would be a good option.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> at what price range do you consider mid-tier?
> 
> below $100:
> JVC HA-S500/S400
> ...


 
   
  +1 for the CKN70
  and i add the RE-400 , lovely sound


----------



## CrystalT

vain iii said:


> d marc0 said:
> 
> 
> > crystalt said:
> ...




She, and mid-centric. Looking for sub-100. Preferably something like the e10/e30 but more refined. Almost considering spider real voice.

Also for mid tier in-ears, there is quite literally nothing better than the hisoundaudio golden crystal IMHO. 

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> She, and mid-centric. Looking for sub-100. Preferably something like the e10/e30 but more refined. Almost considering spider real voice.
> 
> Also for mid tier in-ears, there is quite literally nothing better than the hisoundaudio golden crystal IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my Event using Tapatalk 2


 
  really, for *beautiful impressive and immersive mids* and overall balanced sound, the RE400 $99 shipped.
   
  wouldnt call the e10 mid centric, but the CKN70 ARE way better than them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

E10 definitely aren't mid-centric. Zero Audio Carbo Tenore got more mids than them.


----------



## CrystalT

e10 has very thick lower mids/bass. It's almost what I'm looking for, just a little more sparkle on the upper mids, nd less quantity on the bass frequencies.
   
  I'm also really considering the spider realvoice. how does it compare to the re400?


----------



## Vain III

Quick update on the 385!

It has been about 72 hours of burn in now and I have to say that the mid-range is starting to come through with a lot more clarity. The lows have improved in overall tightness & depth detailing, and the highs have finally mellowed back down to the original sharpness; therefore being sweet with loads of clarity. I'm thinking that it will be hard for me to switch to the VSD1 when they arrive.

I'm emailing 3EIGHTY5 Audio to let them know that I will be providing a review for them on this forum--after several more hours of burn-in--and would love if they would come out to answer some questions that anyone might be happening--like if they are using the same drivers as the CCV2 or if it is just the same shell--and to explain to them that, while I enjoy their headphones and packaging, the tips quality and lack of cable management could use an update.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> e10 has very thick lower mids/bass. It's almost what I'm looking for, just a little more sparkle on the upper mids, nd less quantity on the bass frequencies.
> 
> I'm also really considering the spider realvoice. how does it compare to the re400?


 
  aside from the CKN70 there're other options around here for E10 upgrade
   
  and if what you liked about  the spider realvoice is the midrange AND vocals, you will LOVE the RE400. doesnt have the bass quantity but quality is superb!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well the Tenore are in a higher league's I wouldn't even bother comparing them mate. They are just so much crisper and more vibrant.


 
   
  I should be receiving these as well any day (got them for $28 shipped):
   

   
   
  According to my source, your dx200's should be afraid!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I should be receiving these as well any day (got them for $28 shipped):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh nooo! 

You didint just go nd get yourself those ceramic things lmao

My Tenores are not afraid of that cheapie lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Oh nooo!
> 
> You didint just go nd get yourself those ceramic things lmao
> 
> My Tenores are not afraid of that cheapie lol


 
   
  Ordered them before the vsd1's (and fx3x's for that matter) were on the radar. But my source says that they have a very open and clean sound, and sound great with trance. So yes, the Tenores are sweating just a bit I think!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Ordered them before the vsd1's (and fx3x's for that matter) were on the radar. But my source says that they have a very open and clean sound, and sound great with trance. So yes, the Tenores are sweating just a bit I think!




Haha I doubt it, my Tenores have a huge soundstage which can't be beaten by any cheap ceramic things lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha I doubt it, my Tenores have a huge soundstage which can't be beaten by any cheap ceramic things lol


 
   
  I know, I know. It's hard to accept that the Tenores are about to be beaten so soundly. I feel a bit sorry for them actually.
   
  Basically, you haven't heard until you've heard ceramic!


----------



## jant71

Anybody think the new Blaupunkt phones will be worth trying...
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Blaupunkt-Sport-Talk-Earphone-Headphone-Workout-Music-Samsung-Galaxy-Iphone-/251264003595
   
  $79, on ebay for about $50( no warranty other than DOA) or make an offer.
   
  Dual Dynamic -  11mm and 6mm
  Modular system - Removable ear guides and normal and mic cable extenders included.
   
  Some of the Previous products(last years models) get good sound comments.
  http://www.amazon.com/Blaupunkt-Sport-111-Headphones-Black/product-reviews/B005MN89RQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Anybody think the new Blaupunkt phones will be worth trying...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Blaupunkt-Sport-Talk-Earphone-Headphone-Workout-Music-Samsung-Galaxy-Iphone-/251264003595
> 
> $79, on ebay for about $50( no warranty other than DOA) or make an offer.
> ...


 
  hey! how many iems are there with this Dual Dynamics????  reminds me of the TWFK !!! 
   
   
  btw, here's an extra
http://www.amazon.com/SoundSOUL-U10-Noise-isolating-In-ear-Headphones/dp/B00CLDM82W/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
  looks like those Blox (and another company) IEMs


----------



## glorfybe

What about these?http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blaupunkt-Sport-111-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-for-iPod-iPhone-CD-MP3-Player-/180971010722

£14.


----------



## Vain III

zelda said:


> jant71 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody think the new Blaupunkt phones will be worth trying...
> ...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I know, I know. It's hard to accept that the Tenores are about to be beaten so soundly. I feel a bit sorry for them actually.
> 
> Basically, you haven't heard until you've heard ceramic!




Dude, ceramic is just a fancy word so that people like you would buy into it and go all jelly. 

The Tenores are built from carbon and aluminium, 2 materials in the world that have been design to be unbelievably strong. 

If my Tenores fought your brittle and weak ceramic cheapies, those TDKs would be on the ground and decomposing within 5 mins lmao


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Anybody think the new Blaupunkt phones will be worth trying...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Blaupunkt-Sport-Talk-Earphone-Headphone-Workout-Music-Samsung-Galaxy-Iphone-/251264003595
> 
> $79, on ebay for about $50( no warranty other than DOA) or make an offer.
> ...


 
   
  They look cool! I hope the same can be said about the sound... I guess we'll have to wait for someone to jump in; any volunteers?


----------



## waynes world

Quote:


lifted andreas said:


> Dude, ceramic is just a fancy word so that people like you would buy into it and go all jelly.
> 
> The Tenores are built from carbon and aluminium, 2 materials in the world that have been design to be unbelievably strong.
> 
> If my Tenores fought your brittle and weak ceramic cheapies, those TDKs would be on the ground and decomposing within 5 mins lmao


 
   
  Them`s fighting words! I`m gonna put them in the ring with my Basso`s, and once they have finished annihilating them and wiping those smug carbon fibre smiles off of their faces, they`re coming after your Tenores!


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Detachable for $25 + Free Shipping....
> 
> Next time I have $25 in my account I know what I am buying.


 
  What's the big deal about detachable cables? Do you often break cables?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> Them`s fighting words! I`m gonna put them in the ring with my Basso`s, and once they have finished annihilating them and wiping those smug carbon fibre smiles off of their faces, they`re coming after your Tenores!




Lol, so you would put them in the ring with your own siblings. Wow that's some crazy dedication you have there. 

Honestly that $20 that you spent on them will be just as useful as a ceramic toilet. 

You would have been better off saving that and putting it towards some carbon and aluminium Tenores. At least that material is used to build cars, bikes and aeroplanes. 

Ceramic... Pah! You lose already, toilet man.


----------



## waynes world

^


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Yeppp cheap TDK is just plain cheap, which stands for Toilet Diaper Krappers. WAYNEs pic above is pretty fitting really.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Honestly that $20 that you spent on them will be just as useful as a ceramic toilet.


 
  Though i would have to disagree with you, ceramic is pretty useful but only for you know whats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure the sound of these TDKs are on the same level of usefulness as well.


----------



## nick n

stop drinkin that HATERADE Wayne! I can sense the fear from them already.

   
  Aluminum from dirty old recycled cans found in roadside ditches is no good for IEMs!
  ( not to mention what was in them )
  Remember:

   





  Just a matter of time that is all.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Haterade to trolls is like FOTM to Head-fiers, it's a necessary evil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dat Love/ Hate relationship that you just can't live without.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





zelda said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  2+ for the CKN70!


----------



## Huxley

lifted andreas said:


> Oh nooo!
> 
> You didint just go nd get yourself those ceramic things lmao
> 
> My Tenores are not afraid of that cheapie lol




Reviews on amazon say they fall apart, but I do like the look of their mt300's


----------



## waynes world

It doesn't look like I am getting my ceramic IE-500 beauties today. Oh the despair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But on a more positive note, it does look like I am getting both the VSD1 and FX3X's in today. I suppose that negates the despair somewhat...


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Dude, ceramic is just a fancy word so that people like you would buy into it and go all jelly.
> 
> The Tenores are built from carbon and aluminium, 2 materials in the world that have been design to be unbelievably strong.
> 
> If my Tenores fought your brittle and weak ceramic cheapies, those TDKs would be on the ground and decomposing within 5 mins lmao


 
   
  aluminum?  like the stuff my soda cans are made of?  the ones that my 4 year old god daughter crushes with her little hands?
   
  carbon is an element.... it wasn't designed.
   
  But im rooting for the TDK's.


----------



## blueangel2323

LOL this thread is getting hilarious.
   
  Quote: 





quartertone said:


> What's the big deal about detachable cables? Do you often break cables?


 
  Hell yes. They are always the first part to break on any earphone. For average crappy thin cables, I break a pair about once a year.


----------



## KEP1

Are all removable cables proprietary to the headphone? I'm wondering how one goes about replacing the removable cables if they ever break. Is it only through the manufacturer?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> It doesn't look like I am getting my ceramic IE-500 beauties today. Oh the despair!
> 
> But on a more positive note, it does look like I am getting both the VSD1 and FX3X's in today. I suppose that negates the despair somewhat...




Haha aww gutted mate, at least now you will have time to consider the Tenore. 




tekerugburn said:


> aluminum?  like the stuff my soda cans are made of?  the ones that my 4 year old god daughter crushes with her little hands?
> 
> carbon is an element.... it wasn't designed.
> 
> But im rooting for the TDK's.




Lol, no I meant the tough aluminium bike frames.


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> Are all removable cables proprietary to the headphone? I'm wondering how one goes about replacing the removable cables if they ever break. Is it only through the manufacturer?


 
  Some, not all. Shure cables are proprietary. Westone models, understandably, use the Westone standard cable which almost all custom IEMs use as well.


----------



## Vain III

quartertone said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Detachable for $25 + Free Shipping....
> ...




I am quite rough with my stuff. Still young so I don't spend much time at home and when I do I am probably pacing. Things happen here and there, especially with a cheap pair of headphones and their super skinny wires


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> I am quite rough with my stuff. Still young so I don't spend much time at home and when I do I am probably pacing. Things happen here and there, especially with a cheap pair of headphones and their super skinny wires




Sounds like someone needs to take more care of their treasured possessions lol


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite rough with my stuff. Still young so I don't spend much time at home and when I do I am probably pacing. Things happen here and there, especially with a cheap pair of headphones and their super skinny wires
> ...




Try as I might I just can't get this down. I'm just pretty reckless with my things because they are all replacable. If one thing breaks I will just get another. Luckily, I haven't broken any headphones in a couple years but I still like having that option as I am always on the move and I always have my headphones in my ears.

My cat, for example, attacked the 385 the second I took it out of the package and put it in my ear.


----------



## Grayson73

I just received used CKN70 (over 700 hours burn in) and I foiund that the treble is too bright/sharp.  Since they are too bright/sharp, the timbre/tone is not correct.  For example, the snare drum and tom don't sound right because the treble is too high.  I tried the largest and 2nd largest stock tips.
   
  Will switching to the Philips SHE3590 tips fix this issue, or do I need to try other IEMs?  I do love the clarity and detail, but don't like the timbre/tone.


----------



## d marc0

Maybe carbon nanotubes are not for you. I personally prefer the BAs over them but nothing beats dynamic drivers in producing a more natural sound/timbre.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I just received used CKN70 (over 700 hours burn in) and I foiund that the treble is too bright/sharp.  Since they are too bright/sharp, the timbre/tone is not correct.  For example, the snare drum and tom don't sound right because the treble is too high.  I tried the largest and 2nd largest stock tips.
> 
> Will switching to the Philips SHE3590 tips fix this issue, or do I need to try other IEMs?  I do love the clarity and detail, but don't like the timbre/tone.


 

 The Sony MH1C tips also sounds great on the CKN70s. So it is worth to get those just for the tips me thinks.
   
  Anywho my Corecool V2s just landed and initial impressions are pretty good. Much more impressive then I thought they wouldn't be. They sound more impressive upon open box than my FXZ200s that's for sure. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But only time will tell how they really fare against the rest......
   
  @glorfy
  yeppp, these corecool v2 cables will also work with those iems of yours.


----------



## glorfybe

> @glorfy
> yeppp, these corecool v2 cables will also work with those iems of yours.


 
  Are the cables any good? The Xears cables  are pretty good for rubberised flat cables, but I'm not a fan of that type of cable. They are much better cables than MH1C though!
   
  I've been looking for V2 cables sold seperately - I can't justify another Dual Driver iem!
   
  Be very interested to hear another opinion of the Corecool V2 and their sound signature.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Maybe carbon nanotubes are not for you. I personally prefer the BAs over them but nothing beats dynamic drivers in producing a more natural sound/timbre.


 
  Forgive my ignorance, but what are BAs and which IEMs have dynamic drivers?
   
  I don't know if it's a carbon nanotube problem.  I also have the JVC HA-S500 and the sound/timbre is much more accurate.


----------



## d marc0

grayson73 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are BAs and which IEMs have dynamic drivers?
> 
> I don't know if it's a carbon nanotube problem.  I also have the JVC HA-S500 and the sound/timbre is much more accurate.




Balanced Armature like the Sony XBA's, Logitech UEs, Westone's, Shure's, etc... 

Dynamic drivers like in your Monoprice, Philips 3580/90, Sony mh1c, Zero Audio DX200/210, etc...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> Are the cables any good? The Xears cables  are pretty good for rubberised flat cables, but I'm not a fan of that type of cable. They are much better cables than MH1C though!
> 
> I've been looking for V2 cables sold seperately - I can't justify another Dual Driver iem!
> 
> Be very interested to hear another opinion of the Corecool V2 and their sound signature.


 

 They are EXTREMELY light, and has a nice smooth texture to them. The cable itself feels pretty solid but the plastic piece where the cable splits seems to be made out of cheap light plastic as is the 3.5mm jack. It MIGHT be made out of aluminum but i doubt it cuz it feels pretty cheap and the strain relief on the 3.5mm jack is really stiff.  When the music is not on and you shake the cable you get a good amount of microphonics but when it's on you don't really notice it.
   
  So how do they sound so far....
   
  The subbass on these reaches DEEP, just as deep if not slightly deeper than my FXZ200s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound pretty transparent upon open box which is surprising. The bass is BIG and punchy but has good speed and texture to them. The lows doesn't really bleed into the rest of the sonic spectrum, mids sound a bit recessed but doesn't feel lacking at all, the highs are nicely extended without any sibilance or harshness. Despite these being bass centric they are not dark sounding, the sound is pretty balanced cuz the entire sonic spectrum is adequately presented.  Take this with a grain of salt cuz these are pretty rough initial impressions. 
   
  I have a feeling ALL the corecool v2 lookalikes sounds about the same if not exactly the same. But i could be wrong though, they sound pretty impressive so far.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> They are EXTREMELY light, and has a nice smooth texture to them. The cable itself feels pretty solid but the plastic piece where the cable splits seems to be made out of cheap light plastic as is the 3.5mm jack. It MIGHT be made out of aluminum but i doubt it cuz it feels pretty cheap and the strain relief on the 3.5mm jack is really stiff.  When the music is not on and you shake the cable you get a good amount of microphonics but when it's on you don't really notice it.
> 
> So how do they sound so far....
> 
> ...




YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!
That is exactly how my 385s sounded after the first 12 hours of burn-in; maybe Corecool V2 have some preburn?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!
> That is exactly how my 385s sounded after the first 12 hours of burn-in; maybe Corecool V2 have some preburn?


 

 Not sure if there was any preburn but these sound pretty impressive upon open box that's for sure. My FXZ200s still sounds more natural/ more refined (although not by THAT much) in it's presentation but these corecools are REALLY close/ similar in their sonic capabilities. They are for sure much more transparent on initial listening than my FXZ200s, meaning there is a clarity to their sound in which the entire sonic spectrum comes through cleanly and nothing really feels lacking.
   
  edit: i wanna A/B these against your 385s that's for sure. haha


----------



## waynes world

What's wrong with me? The JVC FX3X's are sounding really good!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What's wrong with me? The JVC FX3X's are sounding really good!


 

 YES YES YES!!! They indeed sound VERY GUD!!!


----------



## quisxx

SWF, what day did you order your corecools?


----------



## d marc0

Y





waynes world said:


> What's wrong with me? The JVC FX3X's are sounding really good!




Yes they are really good! But can you listen to them for an extended period?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> SWF, what day did you order your corecools?


 

 On the 27th of this month, oh and a BIG THANKS to mochills sellers "bargainbinonline", i mean bigbargainonline for the amazing service and speedy deliver!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CORECOOL-V2-Dual-Dynamic-High-Fidelity-Professional-IEMs-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/290904065240?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item43bb3bc4d8


----------



## waynes world

Lol! I wasn't really expecting to like them this much. The bass is humungous, but GOOD. I did have to throw on the wider bore auvio tips to keep my head from exploding, and they work very well. I can't believe it, but they've got a mini-cks1k vibe going - less refined of course, but remarkably similar signature. The treble is forward but not sibilant to me at all (I thought it would require gazillions of hours to tame, but thankfully no). The mids seem nicely there and not recessed. Big, bad, bold and engaging.. aka rockin' sound. I'm impressed. For $20, stupid good! Thanks SF! 




  P.s. I still think there's gotta be something wrong with me! Either that or it's Friday night


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! I wasn't really expecting to like them this much. The bass is humungous, but GOOD. I did have to throw on the wider bore auvio tips to keep my head from exploding, and they work very well. I can't believe it, but they've got a mini-cks1k vibe going - less refined of course, but remarkably similar signature. *The treble is forward but not sibilant to me at all (I thought it would require gazillions of hours to tame, but thankfully no).* The mids seem nicely there and not recessed. Big, bad, bold and engaging.. aka rockin' sound. I'm impressed. For $20, stupid good! Thanks SF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ^ Are you sure those ain't fakes WAYNE??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Enjoy meng, don't forget to beat the crap outta them just for funzies. HE HE HE.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Enjoy meng, don't forget to beat the crap outta them just for funzies. HE HE HE.


 
   
  I agree on this one; it took a lot of burning on my end to tame those highs.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Y
> Yes they are really good! But can you listen to them for an extended period?


 
   
  To be seen! I probably could not have listened for too long with the original tips due to the sheer amount of bass. But the auvio tips are making a big difference to me, and so far so good!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I agree on this one; it took a lot of burning on my end to tame those highs.


 

 Maybe I do have fakes, because the highs are not bothering me at all. Either that or my hearing is SHOT (distinct possibility!). Or maybe YOU had fakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, mine came hermitically sealed in original packaging, so I'm pretty sure that they are not fakes. That is unless they can fake the entire package to perfection to the point where it got me going Larry David on it!:


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Maybe I do have fakes, because the highs are not bothering me at all. Either that or my hearing is SHOT (distinct possibility!). Or maybe YOU had fakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol! Yeah mine came in original packaging as well but didn't have the cable organiser that's why it was sold for cheap.
  It did sound pretty good to me and I really liked it. I'm just a bit sensitive to sibilance that's why I had to let go and give my pair to someone who can make good use of them.


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> On the 27th of this month, oh and a BIG THANKS to mochills sellers "bargainbinonline", i mean bigbargainonline for the amazing service and speedy deliver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That sucks, I ordered on the 23'rd and nothing yet 
  Lucky person lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> That sucks, I ordered on the 23'rd and nothing yet
> Lucky person lol


 

 LoL, i was ready to order from him during the beginning of this month but he told me that they were out of stock. They just got some more on the 27th and I got an email telling me to place my order, that is probably why your order hasn't been shipped out yet. You should give them a email regarding your order/ the shipping date though.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Maybe I do have fakes, because the highs are not bothering me at all. Either that or my hearing is SHOT (distinct possibility!). Or maybe YOU had fakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Forgot to ask,  hey WAYNE did your FX3Xs have that cable wrapper thing??? They could come with full package and still be fakes meng, the Chinese are crazy good at knock offs these days. Some you literally can't tell just by the looks.


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Forgot to ask,  hey WAYNE did your FX3Xs have that cable wrapper thing??? They could come with full package and still be fakes meng, the Chinese are crazy good at knock offs these days. Some you literally can't tell just by the looks.


 
  Wish I heard that before I ordered 4.


----------



## Huxley

I'm still waiting for my VSD1's and my Meelec.
   
  This sucks bawls


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gr4474 said:


> Wish I heard that before I ordered 4.


 

 I am sure yours are legit as well, most of the fakes are of the older red cable ones. The new color versions have a much bigger chance of being legit, and a lot of sellers were selling them for ~$20 at that time. WAYNEs set seems legit but he DID order from the Hong Kong seller i linked and not the sellers from mainland China so...
   
  Guess you will know if there are any fakes of the new versions once you get yours troLoLoLoLoLoLO.
   
  You should have done more research or asked more question here before you ordered them that's for sure, cuz these issues were addressed numerous times already. And many here have posted about their concerns of the older fakes of these.
   
  Don't worry meng, paypal got yo back. That's what you pay them for. Make their @sses work for ya' if the seller is selling fakes.


----------



## waynes world

Yup, mine came with the useless cable wrapper. Does anyone actually use those? If so, you're strange!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, mine came with the useless cable wrapper. Does anyone actually use those? If so, you're strange!


 
  I use them for a more nefarious purpose. When my headphone cables on that split area is all twisted and tangled up i use that cable wrapper to separate it so it makes the perfect Y shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  NOPE that ain't weird AT ALL cuz when the Y thing gets twisted on my headphones and iems it drives me crazy at times. Hate it when it's not a perfect Y shape. haha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sfwalcer said:


> Forgot to ask,  hey WAYNE did your FX3Xs have that cable wrapper thing??? They could come with full package and still be fakes meng, the Chinese are crazy good at knock offs these days. Some you literally can't tell just by the looks.




+1

My mate told me someone he knows used to order beats from China and people couldn't even notice the difference at all. 




huxley said:


> I'm still waiting for my VSD1's and my Meelec.
> 
> This sucks bawls




Gutted mate! 

My MEElec are still showing as processed through the USPS facility in LA. 

Maybe they are on their way now, who knows. I'm kinda glad I got the DX200 to play with for now while I'm waiting.


----------



## CrystalT

Cable wrappers are awesome. I actually buy cheap 3-5 dollar buds that come in the little wrap container-thing, or old sennheiser sports earbuds containers. :3


----------



## Vain III

huxley said:


> I'm still waiting for my VSD1's and my Meelec.
> 
> This sucks bawls




Seems my Meelec is going to arrive today as it reached Maryland last night.



lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> My mate told me someone he knows used to order beats from China and people couldn't even notice the difference at all.




I've heard of people ordering $15 fakes from china that were better than real beats.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> My mate told me someone he knows used to order beats from China and people couldn't even notice the difference at all.
> Gutted mate!
> ...


 
  Postie just arrived with my vsonics
   
  Get in there!!


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Balanced Armature like the Sony XBA's, Logitech UEs, Westone's, Shure's, etc...
> 
> Dynamic drivers like in your Monoprice, Philips 3580/90, Sony mh1c, Zero Audio DX200/210, etc...


 
  So the CKN70s are neither?
   
  I suppose I'll try new tips first  (Philips SHE3590?) and if I still don't like them, then I'll get something else.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vain iii said:


> Seems my Meelec is going to arrive today as it reached Maryland last night.
> I've heard of people ordering $15 fakes from china that were better than real beats.




I think I'll get mine next week at some point. 




huxley said:


> Postie just arrived with my vsonics
> 
> Get in there!!




Wow, congrats! 

Any pics?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> My MEElec are still showing as processed through the USPS facility in LA.
> 
> Maybe they are on their way now, who knows. I'm kinda glad I got the DX200 to play with for now while I'm waiting.


 

 I'm kinda glad I got the DX210 to *listen to forever* lol! I must admit that I've gone on a bit of a manic iem buying spree lately (which I'm glad to say seems ended for now), but I'm kinda using the DX210's as a reference point because I like their sound signature so much. Something about their large soundstage, or airyness. It just seems like there is a lot of space in between the instruments. Love their sound.
   
  Btw, which MEElec's are you getting?


----------



## Vain III

*So...* my VSD1's have arrived today and I am going to say something very rash. Out-of-the-box I think I prefer them more over my 385 IEM. Now, it's not because the 385 is pale in comparison to them, but instead the mids on the VSD1 seem to be forward a little and that makes this the first pair of IEM that I've owned that didn't have bland or recessed mid-range. I actually prefer the sound signature of strong lows & mid-range.

The other reason is that the VSD1 is a lot easier to drive than the 385s and they are more comfortable in your ear. Both are meant to be worn down, which is something I dislike doing, but the VSD1 actually make this enjoyable. The adjustable nozzle really helps it.

So, for now I am going to burn-in the headset and use the 385, but after that I think the 385 will be my gaming--the 3D imagining on these are still on another level--and back-up pair of headphones. 
-------------------------------------------------------
Oh, update on the 385's burn-in; The mid-range is no longer recessed but it still lacks a flavor of its own compared to the higher quality bass and luscious highs. Definitely a great buy for $30--as I figure all of the CCv2 look-a-likes will be--and they have warmed up a little bit. I'd definitely use this for genres like Garage Rock & Electro.

Double Flange tips on the 385 really help tighten and clean up all the sound spectra.


----------



## Huxley

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I think I'll get mine next week at some point.
> Wow, congrats!
> 
> Any pics?


 
  Ah go on, quick one from me phone.


----------



## sfwalcer

A little update on the corecool v2s. After a full night of burn-in on 90% volume on my ipods, these are not hard to drive at all compared to the FXZ200s so i didn't max out the volume. Anywho, the mids is still sound a bit recessed and the highs seems to have regressed, Treble on open box seemed slightly more extended, but now has mellowed out too much for my liking. They still sound amazingly transparent for a bass centric iem but it sounds kinda hollow in it's overall presentation. The mid bass on these are also more pronounced than the FXZ200s, therefore overall the FXZ200s have a more balanced and natural refined sound compared to the corecool v2s. 
   
  As of now they are not close to the level of the gr07 BEs for me, though they sound very similar the FXZ200s they are not as technical capable nor is as refined. This could all change with more burn in though, but these might be the 1st set of iems that COULD respond negatively to burn-in. LoL Will see........


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I'm kinda glad I got the DX210 to *listen to forever* lol! I must admit that I've gone on a bit of a manic iem buying spree lately (which I'm glad to say seems ended for now), but I'm kinda using the DX210's as a reference point because I like their sound signature so much. Something about their large soundstage, or airyness. It just seems like there is a lot of space in between the instruments. Love their sound.
> 
> Btw, which MEElec's are you getting?




Ah yeah I'm loving the sound of the Tenore, wish you had some too so we could compare our views on them. 

Not sure about which MEElec will come, I went for that MEE What deal twice. So let's see what I get, hopefully it will be the SP51 and M-Duos lol


----------



## glorfybe

> This could all change with more burn in though, but these might be the 1st set of iems that COULD respond negatively to burn-in. LoL Will see........



Strange things happened like that with the qx50's as well, but it came back better! Dual driver interaction?


----------



## KEP1

So does anyone here have both the VSD1 and the Bassos to compare?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> So does anyone here have both the VSD1 and the Bassos to compare?


 
   
  Yup.


----------



## gr4474

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Are you sure those ain't fakes WAYNE???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL


----------



## Kamakahah

Got to compare the $99 RE400 to the $400 RE600 today at "the show". Save your money and get the RE400. Practically the same IEM with a nicer finish. I'd say the difference warrants maybe an additional $50-75, if that. 

I think the RE400 is a great deal at its price.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ah yeah I'm loving the sound of the Tenore, wish you had some too so we could compare our views on them.


 
   
  I do too actually. I like the Basso's so much, that I can imagine that the Tenores sound great as well and would compliment the Basso's nicely. At least my ceramic wonders should be here early next week!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> So the CKN70s are neither?
> 
> I suppose I'll try new tips first  (Philips SHE3590?) and if I still don't like them, then I'll get something else.


 
  The CKN70s are dynamic.
    
  Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> A little update on the corecool v2s. After a full night of burn-in on 90% volume on my ipods, these are not hard to drive at all compared to the FXZ200s so i didn't max out the volume. Anywho, the mids is still sound a bit recessed and the highs seems to have regressed, Treble on open box seemed slightly more extended, but now has mellowed out too much for my liking. They still sound amazingly transparent for a bass centric iem but it sounds kinda hollow in it's overall presentation. The mid bass on these are also more pronounced than the FXZ200s, therefore overall the FXZ200s have a more balanced and natural refined sound compared to the corecool v2s.
> 
> As of now they are not close to the level of the gr07 BEs for me, though they sound very similar the FXZ200s they are not as technical capable nor is as refined. This could all change with more burn in though, but these might be the 1st set of iems that COULD respond negatively to burn-in. LoL Will see........


 
  I've found that with the FXD80s and the FXZ200s they had a period of time where they got worse. Like, the sound kept on improving then it just dropped out of nowhere. And then once they were burned some more it got better again. Maybe that's the case with these.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Audio Technica ATH-CKS1000 is in the mail.
   
  Looking forward to how it sounds, IEM's are like waiting for a delivery from the Willy Wonka chocolate factory... ʕ •ᴥ•ʔ!


----------



## Zelda

anyone tried the TDK TH-EC200?


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





zelda said:


> anyone tried the TDK TH-EC200?


 

 at that same price range you might as well look at the Clef-P series  there are 3 models tuned differently. One for Vocals, one for Mega Bass, and one called Live.
   
  At least you get a general idea what their FR is going to be, most auctions should show the graphs for what they are worth.  And there will be a few impressions in the site here I recall one or two. Better than an unknown..
   
  I THINK the models are the
 TH-EC40 ( Vocal )  TH-EC41 (Live )  TH-EC42( Mega Bass)


----------



## peter123

I've got a OT question:
   
  Have any of you guys tried the sony xba-1?
   
  They're being sold for USD30 at the moment (making space for the xba-10 I'd guess) and I've never tried any BA's so I'm tempted to give them a shot..
   
  So the question is are they good value at USD30 or should I save up for something else?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I do too actually. I like the Basso's so much, that I can imagine that the Tenores sound great as well and would compliment the Basso's nicely. At least my ceramic wonders should be here early next week! h34r:




Yeah definitely mate. 

I'm kinda thinking about getting the Bassos as well lol


----------



## peter123

I just posted this in the VSD1 thread an thought  it would fit here as well:
   
   "I think it's about time to really start HYPING these now.
    
  After using them for the last days I must say that I now find them superior to the GR06's and at least on par with the CKN70's. 
   
  They have a really smooth and nice sound that makes them a great allrounder. The fit is absolutley wonderful. They stay in using work outs and doesn't stick out from the ear at all. You can easily sleep with these.
   
  My only complains is that none of the including tips fit me (I've got very small earcanals) but I did find some foam tips of unknown origin lying around at home that is perfect for these. The other CRAZY thing is that these are way more comfortable wearing over the ear then straight down. These must have been designed to be used over ear. The weird thing is that wearing them over the ear puts the right driver in my left ear and the other way around. This is a really stupind mistake from the designers.
   
  For the price of USD 37 they are just unbelivable good sounding IEM's!"


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I just posted this in the VSD1 thread an thought  it would fit here as well:
> 
> ... The other CRAZY thing is that these are way more comfortable wearing over the ear then straight down. These must have been designed to be used over ear. The weird thing is that wearing them over the ear puts the right driver in my left ear and the other way around. This is a really stupind mistake from the designers.


 
   
  so the sound is being flipped the wrong way... not a very enticing


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> so the sound is being flipped the wrong way... not a very enticing


 
  Well, it's meant to be worn cable down, so it's logical that if you put the left channel in the right ear to wear it in an over-the-ear fashion the channels will be swapped. But yeah, over-th-ear fit is great with the VSD1, so vsonic should probably have made it to be worn this way. I guess if people want to wear it over-the-ear and their source can't swap the channels, they can just change the plug and wire it so the channels are swapped or get a TRS adapter like the one that came with the re262 to swap the channels.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, it's meant to be worn cable down, so it's logical that if you put the left channel in the right ear to wear it in an over-the-ear fashion the channels will be swapped. But yeah, over-th-ear fit is great with the VSD1, so vsonic should probably have made it to be worn this way. I guess if people want to wear it over-the-ear and their source can't swap the channels, they can just change the plug and wire it so the channels are swapped or get a TRS adapter like the one that came with the re262 to swap the channels.


 

 Just curious... what's the big deal about the channels being swapped?


----------



## cubota890

So... have been owning ckn70 for month and cks99 for 4 months now.
Sound signature is very similar and sq equal. They are sidegrades with some minimal differences. cks has more sub bass, but ckn have amazingly deep mid bass. Soundstage is very big in both iems, but place where are listener is different. cks has less microdetails, but have better highs- ckn are bit harsher in brigt songs. detail level is on par, but mids are emotioanal in ckn. both are very fast iems.
Comfort wise they are similar- so superb. And i have no problems regard to ckn cable quality and j tipe. only they both are microphonic.
Both sq wise is better anything i have heard(xba-4, cks77, tf10, westone 2, mmdt, hd595, hm5) only hd25 is on same level.
Actually cks99 signature is exatly like dsnuts describe cks1000. 
Compared to other microdriver iems i have heard ckn70 is best.
second place goes to mh1-c, 3. to vc02, 4th is fx40 and last is fxd80- for me fxd were terrible.
Next purchase would be es700 this week.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Just curious... what's the big deal about the channels being swapped?


 
  What's the big deal? Swapped channels just ruin my air drumming sessions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, if it doesn't bother you then it's fine. There are a lot of people who wouldn't pay attention to instrument positioning and won't even notice something like the channels being swapped. I, on the other hand, know my music and I know it well - I just play a track and immediately know which is left and which is right, so swapped channels bother me. If I listen to music I never heard before then I probably won't be bothered at all.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, it's meant to be worn cable down, so it's logical that if you put the left channel in the right ear to wear it in an over-the-ear fashion the channels will be swapped. But yeah, over-th-ear fit is great with the VSD1, so vsonic should probably have made it to be worn this way. I guess if people want to wear it over-the-ear and their source can't swap the channels, they can just change the plug and wire it so the channels are swapped or get a TRS adapter like the one that came with the re262 to swap the channels.


 
  Your right what I really ment was that since they fit so great over ear they should have been designed to be that way. Of course other people might have different opinion.
   
  Since they fit so great over ear I'll propably use them for work out mostly (replacing my gr99 for this purpose) and in that situation the swapped channels doesn't bother my much.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> What's the big deal? Swapped channels just ruin my air drumming sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Got it. I have been listening to mainly new music lately. But yeah, would be an issue with tunes I'm familiar with.


----------



## Mackem

Anyone experimented with tips on the Carbo Basso or are the stock ones fine? I'm not sure how far in my ears I should be pushing them though.


----------



## d marc0

I use medium stock tips for tighter bass then at times philips 3580 tips for better highs but it loosens the bass a bit. No need for deep insertion as long as there's good seal.


----------



## ericp10

Just read the first decent head-fi impressions on the SZ2000. The member is stating that the bass and highs are better than in the WS99, and that the mids are on about the same level as the AT. I'm so sold! Checkout that thread when you guys have a chance.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Just read the first decent head-fi impressions on the SZ2000. The member is stating that the bass and highs are better than in the WS99, and that the mids are on about the same level as the AT. I'm so sold! Checkout that thread when you guys have a chance.


 

 Been there done that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Think the hype train is gonna blast off to Mars on this one.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Anyone experimented with tips on the Carbo Basso or are the stock ones fine? I'm not sure how far in my ears I should be pushing them though.







d marc0 said:


> I use medium stock tips for tighter bass then at times philips 3580 tips for better highs but it loosens the bass a bit. No need for deep insertion as long as there's good seal.




Should discuss this in the information thread too guys. Would be helpful to other Zero Audio users.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> Think the hype train is gonna blast off to Mars on this one.




I see that you're already saving for your ticket to get on the hypetrain by selling the WS99. 

E: Getting back into the IEM/Celebrity troll memorabilia game by buying a pair of CNK70s previously owned by SFW!


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Swapped channels just ruin my air drumming sessions.


 
  Actually, they make it more accurate, as the drums are usually panned as if you're in front of them (toms descending from right to left), so if you swap channels you have the drummer's aural image.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I see that you're already saving for your ticket to get on the hypetrain by selling the WS99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  TroLoLoLoLoLO, you got those CKN70s from oneo'clockseven??? HA!!! i was tempted to buy it back from him tbh, but it seems so stupid to do so so..... i should have kept those senni tips sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nah i just don't use those WS99 for some reason (they are amazing no doubt), but i have been only listening to my FXZ200s. I guess i am more of an iem type of guy since they are so much better on the go and isolates much better than most headphones. 
   
  Plus i just traded for a used set of ATH ES7s, which has this warmth to it that i like a lot. The WS99s might be a bit too linear for me, so i am letting them go not cuz of those JVC SZ2/1Ks but due to not using them at all. Don't get me wrong i am more than happy to keep them, but just like the Fiio E17s I don't have any use for them sadly.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> TroLoLoLoLoLO, you got those CKN70s from oneo'clockseven??? HA!!! i was tempted to buy it back from him tbh, but it seems so stupid to do so so..... i should have kept those senni tips sigh. :angry_face:
> 
> Nah i just don't use those WS99 for some reason (they are amazing no doubt), but i have been only listening to my FXZ200s. I guess i am more of an iem type of guy since they are so much better on the go and isolates much better than most headphones.
> 
> Plus i just traded for a used set of ATH ES7s, which has this warmth to it that i like a lot. The WS99s might be a bit too linear for me, so i am letting them go not cuz of those JVC SZ2/1Ks but due to not using them at all. Don't get me wrong i am more than happy to keep them, but just like the Fiio E17s I don't have any use for them sadly.




Yeah. I would've bought them sooner if it wasn't for that darn Tenso. lol I don't like dealing with middlemen. I want to buy direct dang it! And buying direct was going to cost way more so I waited it out. I keep eyeballing those S500s but haven't jumped yet.  I didn't see a point in buying them when I <3 DT880s sooo much. I'm trying to share listen time with the HD600s but it's tough to get the DT880s off my head.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Yeah. I would've bought them sooner if it wasn't for that darn Tenso. lol I don't like dealing with middlemen. I want to buy direct dang it! And buying direct was going to cost way more so I waited it out. I keep eyeballing those S500s but haven't jumped yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah i don't think you will need the S500s esp. with that amazing inventory you already got. Though they are sure fun to play around with/ modd and it doesn't hurt they sound great as well. Plus they are so cheap so why not. haha They sure have taught me A WHOLE LOT about sound and what sound signature i want that's for sure. Also picked up some modding tricks so they were a win win for me. I still love my fully HM5 pad modded set, even the WS99s can't completely destroy them. LoL


----------



## dnullify

Hey all,
   
  I haven't logged on in a long while, anyone care to give me a quick rundown on what's new on the discovery thread since the s400? I'm finding going through the last 300 pages a tad arduous.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I haven't logged on in a long while, anyone care to give me a quick rundown on what's new on the discovery thread since the s400? I'm finding going through the last 300 pages a tad arduous.


 
   
  You looking for headphones or iems?
   
  Oh, and what price range?


----------



## dnullify

Just Any new interesting under priced over-performing IEMs, or something i might have missed that is worth reading about.


----------



## MrEleventy

dnullify said:


> Just Any new interesting under priced over-performing IEMs, or something i might have missed that is worth reading about.


 Sorry about your wallet, again.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dnullify said:


> Just Any new interesting under priced over-performing IEMs, or something i might have missed that is worth reading about.




Zero Audio is the new kid on the block. 

There is a thread about them.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Just Any new interesting under priced over-performing IEMs, or something i might have missed that is worth reading about.


 
   
  My picks:
   
Zero Audio DX210 Bassos
  - Can be had on amazon japan for $45 US + $20 tenso shipping = $65. Worth up to 2x as much imo.
   
Vsonic VSD1
  - Can temporarily be bought at lendmeurears for $43 US
  - Then will be $51 US. Worth up to 2x as much imo.
   
ATH CKS1000
  - Can be bought on amazon japan for $135 US + $20 tenso shipping = $155. Worth a lot more imo.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My picks:
> 
> Zero Audio DX210 Bassos
> - Can be had on amazon japan for $45 US + $20 tenso shipping = $65. Worth up to 2x as much imo.
> ...


 
   
  Great suggestions!
  I'd include the Hifiman RE-400s on that list...


----------



## MrEleventy

ckn70s are last month's but still good


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> *So...* my VSD1's have arrived today and I am going to say something very rash. Out-of-the-box I think I prefer them more over my 385 IEM. Now, it's not because the 385 is pale in comparison to them, but instead the mids on the VSD1 seem to be forward a little and that makes this the first pair of IEM that I've owned that didn't have bland or recessed mid-range. I actually prefer the sound signature of strong lows & mid-range.
> 
> The other reason is that the VSD1 is a lot easier to drive than the 385s and they are more comfortable in your ear. Both are meant to be worn down, which is something I dislike doing, but the VSD1 actually make this enjoyable. The adjustable nozzle really helps it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm not surprised that you are liking your VSD1's! They are rather great.
   
  Any changes to your 385 impressions relative to them?


----------



## KEP1

So for a while now I've had my heart set on the Sony XB90EX as an upgrade to the MH1C. I'm a big fan of the MH1C's sound signature. Now that I'm about ready to buy though I see a few other options out there, namely the CKS99, VSD1, and the Carbo Basso DX210. So which of the four is the best upgrade over the MH1C (assuming they are all actually upgrades in the first place)?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kep1 said:


> So for a while now I've had my heart set on the Sony XB90EX as an upgrade to the MH1C. I'm a big fan of the MH1C's sound signature. Now that I'm about ready to buy though I see a few other options out there, namely the CKS99, VSD1, and the Carbo Basso DX210. So which of the four is the best upgrade over the MH1C (assuming they are all actually upgrades in the first place)?


 

 Based on cable alone, they are all remarkably wonderful upgrades! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  On SQ alone, they are all very nice upgrades. I'm not familiar with the CKS99's, but from what I've read, they are pretty good. If they are anything like the cks1000's, they are good indeed. Both the VSD1 and the DX210's are upgrades for sure. Very different signatures, so it comes down to personal preference. The DX210's probably have the most similar sig to the mh1c's.


----------



## d marc0

Agree with Wayne's suggestions. If you want an upgrade that sounds exactly like the mh1c, the Sony XBA 3 has the exact same sound signature. You can find them really cheap on eBay or our sale forum. Mugen is selling his XBA30s. 

Make sure to read more about the xba3/30 before jumping in because it has its own quirks.


----------



## cubota890

From your list i suggest cks99 as upgrade to mh1c. they have more clarity, better mids and punchy lows when needed. they sound better than xba-4 too. i dont believe that vsd1 would be an upgrade- they are vsonic entry level iem.


----------



## Kamakahah

So with all the new IEMs that we keep picking up, I'm considering ordering a pair of custom molds that can be used with universals from a CIEM company. I think it might help my endless tip rolling. 

Anyone tried them before?


----------



## MuZo2

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> So with all the new IEMs that we keep picking up, I'm considering ordering a pair of custom molds that can be used with universals from a CIEM company. I think it might help my endless tip rolling.
> 
> Anyone tried them before?


 

 Custom tips can affect the sound based on bore size and length. So even if you do specifically for one IEM you would or wont be happy with the result.And it wont be suitable for other iem.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> *2.  Green House GH-ERC-MBK / -MBW*
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0050DXR3O/*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just got these and quite impressed. I've never heard the Etymotic, but it's always said they lack bass, and I wouldn't call these bass-light. They're quite warm and middy with not much sparkle, and slightly muffled straight out of my Fuze, but with some magic from my C&C BH they become very nice, clear and balanced. Even with Tenso fees added they're comically cheap.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My picks:
> 
> Zero Audio DX210 Bassos
> - Can be had on amazon japan for $45 US + $20 tenso shipping = $65. Worth up to 2x as much imo.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the suggestions. the new VSonics look pretty interesting. It looks like they've been busy this year what with all the new models.
  They really haven't gotten better with the naming scheme though, it's impossible to tell what their product line order is.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> My picks:
> 
> Zero Audio DX210 Bassos
> - Can be had on amazon japan for $45 US + $20 tenso shipping = $65. Worth up to 2x as much imo.
> ...


 
   
  Dude you linked the Vsonic thread to ATH CKS1000 text lol


----------



## dnullify

Yeah, i had to google those.
   
  Anyone know if those zero audio headphones will be imported in the future?


----------



## Huxley

Vsonic VSD1 and the carbo basso and tenore


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Anyone know if those zero audio headphones will be imported in the future?


 
   
  I highly doubt that.
   
   
  Quote: 





huxley said:


> Vsonic VSD1 and the carbo basso and tenore


 
   
  +1


----------



## Grayson73

I started reading head-fi a month ago and have now bought 4 headphones:
   
  Monoprice 8323
  JVC HA-S500 with WS55 pads
  Audio Technica ATH-CKN70.  Philips SHE3590 tips on the way.
  Zero Audio DX200 Carbo Tenore (on the way).
   
  Must.....stop.....reading.....head-fi!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Must.....stop.....reading.....head-fi!


 
   
  Good luck with that!  And when you discover the secret to doing so, please fill me in


----------



## MrEleventy

Yeah... that's why you get the warning about your wallet. 6 months in and I think I've spent well over $1500 in audio equipment. At least 200 of that was on tubes alone. lol....

E: For the married guys... ship to work is a must!

E2: Warning, stay away from FS forum. You've been warned!


----------



## waynes world

^E3: If you are in the throes of head-fi/audio addiction and you are *not* married, then don't even bother trying to get married - it just won't work! (but at least you'll have your headphones lol)


----------



## 1ofamillion

So I decided to pick up a pair of the ATH COR150s. All I have to say is wow. I'm really surprised about the sound coming out of these 20 dollar headphones. I'm liking them a lot more than the JVC HA FX40s. The sound is cleaner and more balanced with the COR150s, and the bass is boomin'! I'm really happy with this purchase considering the price I paid for them. The wires are really cheap compared to other headphones in this price range, but it doesn't bother me too much. I plan on burning them in soon to see how much the sound changes. Overall, a solid buy!


----------



## daveyostrow

the cor150 sound ok to me, polite highs with extra bass. fit is probably the best part about them for me, but a phone that has not been getting enough attention is the she9700. depth and quality of bass is unbeatable at this price.


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> the cor150 sound ok to me, polite highs with extra bass. fit is probably the best part about them for me, but a phone that has not been getting enough attention is the she9700. depth and quality of bass is unbeatable at this price.




How are they in comparison to she3580/90? I can get them here for $15 shipping included.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I started reading head-fi a month ago and have now bought 4 headphones:
> 
> Monoprice 8323
> JVC HA-S500 with WS55 pads
> ...


 
   
   
  That's what i like about this thread... There's something in finding a pair of cheap over-performing headphones that's all too satisfying and enjoyable. MUCH easier on the wallet compared to those with pricier collecting habits like CIEMs or home stereo.


----------



## 1ofamillion

So after listening a bit more with the COR150s, I'm not liking the high end too much. I'm in the process of figuring out if I want to keep them or not (Thank goodness for Amazon). I plan on burning them in first and then making my final decision. In the mean time, are there any other good IEMs around the 20 dollar range? There have been so many different headphones mentioned that it's overwhelming to me haha. I currently have the FX40s as well, but I'm ready to upgrade from those due to the bad sibilance and harsh higher end. I was reading about the VSONIC GR99s, but I don't really know. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## cubota890

Just got salary......and bought ES700.
Hate this site.


----------



## Jakkal

1ofamillion said:


> So after listening a bit more with the COR150s, I'm not liking the high end too much. I'm in the process of figuring out if I want to keep them or not (Thank goodness for Amazon). I plan on burning them in first and then making my final decision. In the mean time, are there any other good IEMs around the 20 dollar range? There have been so many different headphones mentioned that it's overwhelming to me haha. I currently have the FX40s as well, but I'm ready to upgrade from those due to the bad sibilance and harsh higher end. I was reading about the VSONIC GR99s, but I don't really know. Any suggestions are appreciated!


 
   
  You can try MH1C, just keep in mind that the cable is very annoying, but soundwise they are unbeatable for the price.


----------



## cubota890

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> You can try MH1C, just keep in mind that the cable is very annoying, but soundwise they are unbeatable for the price.


 
  If you can get them cheap.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> If you can get them cheap.


 
   
  Yep!
   
  The hype has bumped up their price lol


----------



## cubota890

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yep!
> 
> The hype has bumped up their price lol


 
  Last December i still was able to purchase from taobao for $22 shipped. But now.....


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So after listening a bit more with the COR150s, I'm not liking the high end too much. I'm in the process of figuring out if I want to keep them or not (Thank goodness for Amazon). I plan on burning them in first and then making my final decision. In the mean time, are there any other good IEMs around the 20 dollar range? There have been so many different headphones mentioned that it's overwhelming to me haha. I currently have the FX40s as well, but I'm ready to upgrade from those due to the bad sibilance and harsh higher end. I was reading about the VSONIC GR99s, but I don't really know. Any suggestions are appreciated!


 
  Maybe the CLR100?


----------



## Zelda

so, any news from those who ordered the $20 FX3X from that ebay seller???


----------



## waynes world

Got mine. They are damned fine for $20!


----------



## MuzicLife

Did you buy it from http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-JVC-Xtreme-Xplosives-HA-FX3X-In-Ear-Earphones-Headphones-Genuine-In-Box-/221236046812?pt=US_Headphone_Cord_Winders&hash=item3382b22bdc ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





muziclife said:


> Did you buy it from http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-JVC-Xtreme-Xplosives-HA-FX3X-In-Ear-Earphones-Headphones-Genuine-In-Box-/221236046812?pt=US_Headphone_Cord_Winders&hash=item3382b22bdc ?


 

 BEWARE OF CHINA!!!
... you might really get dogged.


----------



## 1ofamillion

Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So after listening a bit more with the COR150s, I'm not liking the high end too much. I'm in the process of figuring out if I want to keep them or not (Thank goodness for Amazon). I plan on burning them in first and then making my final decision. In the mean time, are there any other good IEMs around the 20 dollar range? There have been so many different headphones mentioned that it's overwhelming to me haha. I currently have the FX40s as well, but I'm ready to upgrade from those due to the bad sibilance and harsh higher end. I was reading about the VSONIC GR99s, but I don't really know. Any suggestions are appreciated!


 
   
  I guess I needed to get used to the sound signature of the COR150s because I'm enjoying them now haha. Has anyone compared these to the VSONIC GR99s? Just curious how these two compare/contrast.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> the cor150 sound ok to me, polite highs with extra bass. fit is probably the best part about them for me, but a phone that has not been getting enough attention is the she9700. depth and quality of bass is unbeatable at this price.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  they are a next step up... do not even hesitate at that price. competes with much better phones in most areas.
  where did you find them?


----------



## sfwalcer

Fine tuned these Corecool V2s with a lil' mod and they sound much more refined now... thanks nick for the brilliant idea, looks like it's the MH1Cs ALL over again!!! LoL
   
 = ... upgrade to the MH1Cs anyone??? More to come on this later.
   
  These V2s is Da Chameleon...
... when you tape the bass vents on the housing just like the MH1Cs. Pretty amazing results.


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> the cor150 sound ok to me, polite highs with extra bass. fit is probably the best part about them for me, but a phone that has not been getting enough attention is the she9700. depth and quality of bass is unbeatable at this price.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 they are a next step up... do not even hesitate at that price. competes with much better phones in most areas.
 where did you find them
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/261155825839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 I don't think he'll ship to internationally tho.


----------



## dnullify

Just out of curiosity, how long did the carbo basso's  to arrive from amazon.jp. Has anyone considered a group-buy? i'm not sure if it would come down any cheaper though.


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh and forgot to add. To be on record, these Corecool V2s are not on par with the FXZ200s, nor are they even at the same level as the gr07 BEs. They are close to the FXZ200s in sound signature and technical abilities, but they have a critical flaw, which i just found out yesterday. Will post about this later cuz i need to test them more....
   
  My mod remedies that issue somewhat, though bassheads might be slightly disappointed with the bass quantity BUT audiophiles rejoice cuz the bass quality is MUCH better than just leaving the bass vents open.
   
  These Corecool V2s have potential but mochill my dood, YOU ARE DEAD WRONG ON THIS ONE!!!... though not dud wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For $100 they are not really THAT worth it, but for $30-$70 these are a steal. This bring us to the newegg 3EIGHTY5s and whether they sound the same or not. If they are holy crap the sound on these bests the MH1Cs in not just the bang for the buck department, but in total sound quality as well. Without my mod I would say they have 80-85% of my FXZ200s sound/ abilities, with my bass vent mod they sound like total upgrade to the MH1Cs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO, hence the Chameleon moniker. 
   
  And these for me are better than the ATH CKN70s after i do my bass vent mod. They are a pretty powerful lil' monster!!!


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> Fine tuned these Corecool V2s with a lil' mod and they sound much more refined now... thanks nick for the brilliant idea, looks like it's the MH1Cs ALL over again!!! LoL
> 
> 
> =
> ...




All you did was tape the bass vents? Damn, I wish I had my 385s that I could test this out on them, but alas.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> All you did was tape the bass vents? Damn, I wish I had my 385s that I could test this out on them, but alas.


 

 Initially just place masking tape over the ports, but that killed too much of the bass, making them also analytical sounding, cuz of the more forward mids/ highs and the decrease in bass, though they still sound pretty nice fully covered. Then I experimented with another material so the vents are not fully covered therefore retaining more bass quantity. What i used was this. LoL

   
... Flents Wipe 'N Clear with the tape holding them in place. I also use a sewing needle to poke lots of tiny holes where the cloth covered the vents which allows more air flow inside the housing for the drivers. LMAO. It works beautifully!!!
   
  Here is what i wrote to another head-fier:
   
  "Did some playing around with my corecool v2s, and it makes for interesting listening when you cover the small vent ports of these. It tames the bass wayyy down when fully covered by masking tape. The sound is almost analytical, with more forward mids/ highs but it sounds kinda cheap. haha
   
  So then i placed a small strip of flents cleaning cloth that i cut just wide enough to cover over the vent ports, held in place by an another thin strip of masking tape wrapped around the housing. I poke some random holes on cloth where the vent ports are located which then allows some air to get in, and man oh man does the overall sound more refined. The bass is much more controlled/ tighter, resulting in less mid bass boominess allowing the mids and highs to shine as well. 
   
  These iems along with the Sony MH1Cs seem to be very dependent on their vent ports for bass, so covering it with different materials will result in all sorts of bass quality/ quantity. Hmmm interesting."


----------



## daveyostrow

daveyostrow said:


> the cor150 sound ok to me, polite highs with extra bass. fit is probably the best part about them for me, but a phone that has not been getting enough attention is the she9700. depth and quality of bass is unbeatable at this price.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  To be clear, the cor150 have more bass. they could probably use a lot of burn in, like many ath phones, but the clarity, and quality, esp in bass is where the phillips are clearly better. 
   
  sfwalcer: the corecools look good... but the dx210 are very tempting atm. how they hold up next to the fx3x?


----------



## DannyBai

The CLR100 has smoother treble and the bass is more tamed.  I find the CLR100 better than the COR150 because of the treble.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> To be clear, the cor150 have more bass. they could probably use a lot of burn in, like many ath phones, but the clarity, and quality, esp in bass is where the phillips are clearly better.
> 
> sfwalcer: the corecools look good... *but the dx210 are very tempting atm. how they hold up next to the fx3x?*


 
  Welp i took a gamble on the corecools and it paid off somewhat, just not in the way i thought it would. haha It was worth it, cuz what is the point of everyone getting on the same hyped iems. I already know those bassos were gonna be good, but just wanted to live dangerously that's all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh and they are much more refined then the FX3Xs with my mod, but without the mod they got some critical issues which can be a deal breaker for some. Like I said these have like close to 80% of the sonic abilities of the FXZ200s, so.... i would say they are better than the FX3Xs but doesn't totally blow them outta the water. the FX3X is a steal for $20 and if the $30 3EIGHTY5 from newegg sounds exactly the same as these Corecools you do the math. haha


----------



## 1ofamillion

Has anyone compared the VSONIC GR99 with the SHE9700? I'm just trying to narrow down on which cheapo to buy next 





 Also still trying to decide whether to return the COR150s or not lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LoL i got like 4 pairs of like-new used SHE9700s on amazon for like $4 each shipped awhile back. Amazon sometimes have crazy deals on these SHEs, just got to keep an eye out for them. Deal of the life time for sure.


----------



## Kamakahah

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you tried the Monoprice vent mod? Cover with tape but poke a tiny hole with a needle. Its a nice middle ground. Keeps the vent from adding the bloat. Of course YMMV.


----------



## nick n

so damping the vents worked somewhat... that's great news SF
   
  One thing you could try if you wanted it to look flashier is  use some double sided tape donuts or something with that stuff, though not owning the things I have no clue how the bass vents are situated. If they are small or a strip then even carefully cutting some felt bits that fit in would work too. But I have to see them so just mail me a few pairs and i can do some trials.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





nick n said:


> so damping the vents worked somewhat...* that's great news SF*


 
   
  nick, come on man. I am the only "SF" around here. *sfwalcer* here is "sf". Got a reputation to keep.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> so damping the vents worked somewhat... that's great news SF
> 
> One thing you could try it you wanted it to look flashier is  use some double sided tape donuts or something with that stuff, though not owning the things I have no clue how the bass vents are situated. If they are small or a strip then even carefully cutting some felt bits that fit in would work too. But I have to see them so just mail me a few pairs and i can do some trials.


 

 FAT CHANCE!!! That's another good idea nick, might mess around a bit same with the Kama's advice. But these seem best when the filter is loose without covering them too tight.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> nick, come on man. I am the only "SF" around here. *sfwalcer* here is "sf". Got a reputation to keep.


 

 Looks like we have an imposter!!! Who is this guy anyways, never even seen him post before. WHAT A NOOB!!!


----------



## MuzicLife

Is there a way to not let the music come out of my ATH-COR150? Everytime I try to turn it up a little louder people can hear my music through my earbuds clearly.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





muziclife said:


> Is there a way to not let the music come out of my ATH-COR150? Everytime I try to turn it up a little louder people can hear my music through my earbuds clearly.


 
   
  Either you're using too small a tip size and not sealing properly or you'll be going deaf real soon !


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *And these for me are better than the ATH CKN70s* after i do my bass vent mod. They are a pretty powerful lil' monster!!!


 
  I call bull ****


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Either you're using too small a tip size and not sealing properly or you'll be going deaf real soon !


 
  Hey ghost you're alive. What an oxymoron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I call bull ****


 
  LMAO outta off the bullsh!T i posted in the past few pages this is only thing you call me out on??? What a hopeless fanboi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Those CKN70s are good for the money but they are not really that special, sorry to break it to ya' meng. The RHA MA350s i won from Ds S500 contest can more than hang with those 70s. Just re-listened to them recently and they are a mighty good iem for $40. Pretty close to the CKN70s and is also a great upgrade to the FX40s if people are looking for one. Plus their treble is much easier on the ears.
   
  Didn't my modded set of S400s teach you anything??? You know what's up when you heard it. hoho Don't doubt the troll man meng.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *7S Cameron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah, I agree !   ....what a load of hogwash !!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Yeah, I agree !   ....what a load of hogwash !!!


 

 BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHA like i said hopeless fanbois. Sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I never once felt floored by the CKN70s nor couldn't stop listening to them when i had it, but my modded corecools i couldn't stop listening to them for most of the day. This tells me something, maybe i am full of sh!T but it sure ain't these corecools. They might be filled with lead and other delicious poisons though since they are from China afterall. HE HE HE.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey ghost you're alive. What an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Still kicking if thats what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...being hybernating with them carbo basso   ...and they're really as good as the good bros here says they are !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ...so you gotta hear them soon.
   
  You know what ?  ...I think you got a faulty pair of them ckn70, they start out with really bright highs but tame down after 300hrs, there are many here who love them, including me (notwithstanding the crappy cable)


----------



## 7S Cameron

ghostfit said:


> Still kicking if thats what you mean     ...being hybernating with them carbo basso   ...and they're really as good as the good bros here says they are !!!     ...so you gotta hear them soon.
> 
> You know what ?  ...I think you got a faulty pair of them ckn70, they start out with really bright highs but tame down after 300hrs, there are many here who love them, including me (notwithstanding the crappy cable)



The CKN70s really are something. They make my S500s sounds kinda dull (never thought I'd say that).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Still kicking if thats what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I will get to hear those Bassos soon, gonna get them for an audition.
   
  Nah, the harsh treble on my set was already tamed due to the crazy amount of intense burn-in i put them through (probably more than 1 and half months), but it is not as smooth as it should be due to some peakiness here and there.  The CKN70s are good no doubt but their sound is just not that special to me unlike the FXZ200 or the gr07 BEs (i think i now prefer things that are more natural/realistic sounding in their presentation). Even my modded set of corecool sounds more unique to me. The corecools stock is good but has some serious sonic flaws that i will mention later on. Need to test them out more, but i really don't want to remove my mod on them. haha


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





zelda said:


> anyone tried the TDK TH-EC200?


 
   
  I have and loved it (so did my 2 daughters).
   
  Over here in SG, they're going for like S$18.00 (US$14)
  They are to trebleheads what the SHE3580 are for bassheads, EC200 have taught me to appreciate neutral signature iems and micro details leading to the Vsonic gr07be.
  (Basshead are advise to stay away from this one)
   
  Speaking of Vsonic, I've met up with the nice gentleman who runs Lend me your ears, they're a completely legit setup who'll stand 100% behind their products.
  Good to know that he's also an avid audiophile enthusiast himself as we discussed the various iems, he recommended the VC02 to me as it has a different signature to any of the iems in my procession. What a revelation !   ...it's like I've been eating beef burgers my whole life and suddenly tried sushi !    ...bass are polite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...but the mids and high are at another level.
  Vocals sounds like she is singing besides you and the micro details in the highs is the first time I'm hearing them.
   
  The Vsonic VC02 are a very refined version of them TDK TH-EC200.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The CKN70s really are something. They make my S500s sounds kinda dull (never thought I'd say that).


 
   
  Yup, they are really unique and I'll never part with my pair !




   
   
   
  Yes, that's targeted at you sf !


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I will get to hear those Bassos soon, gonna get them for an audition.
> 
> (*i think i now prefer things that are more natural/realistic sounding in their presentation*).


 
   
  DO IT !    ...before they get outta FOTM ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Natural and realistic ?  ....that'll be the VC02 !   ...but you got to listen with an open mind, they sound like they got faulty bass until you realise just how realistic the mids and trebles are.
   
  @Boleh,
  Bro, this may just be the iem we're discussing for female vocals.
  Lets organise meetup !


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Loving these for treble at the moment.


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, need some comparison btw the CKS99 and CKS1000. I read that the Carbo Basso has a similar sound sig to the 1000 but would appreciate some comparison with the CKS99.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dnullify said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long did the carbo basso's  to arrive from amazon.jp. Has anyone considered a group-buy? i'm not sure if it would come down any cheaper though.




Took about a week for my Tenore to come from Amazon JP to UK, including Tenso turnaround. Which was very fast!


----------



## Grayson73

The CKN70s that I got from Danny were burned in over 700 hours and the treble is still overwhelming and harsh, causing the tone/timber to be inaccurate (e.g. snare drums and toms don't sound like they should).  Is this a faulty pair?  I have Philips SHE3590s on the way and will try those tips on them to see if they improve.  
   
  I also have the Carbo Tenore on the way; can't wait to compare them.


----------



## Kamakahah

*sigh* this site and cellphones.


----------



## Kamakahah

Could be the tips. The first thing that came to mind with your description was what I've experienced on IEMs that were burned in at too high volume for too long and became distressed. 

Did it myself on a semi-cheap pair as a limit testing experiment. Took them from generally smooth and pleasant to metallic ice picks. Only took 18 hours on jlabs burn-in on a little too high volume. 

Hard to say for sure though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> I also have the Carbo Tenore on the way; can't wait to compare them.




Really looking forward to that!

I practically chose getting the Tenores instead of CKN70 so its gonna be interesting to see if I've missed anything.


----------



## Vain III

leo888 said:


> Hi guys, need some comparison btw the CKS99 and CKS1000. I read that the Carbo Basso has a similar sound sig to the 1000 but would appreciate some comparison with the CKS99.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Looking forward to this comparison too as I will probably pick up the CKS99 in the next month.


----------



## MrEleventy

Getting sf/oneoseven's pair of CKN70s today. w00t. Can't wait.


----------



## MuzicLife

At medium volume people can still hear my COR150. To be honest it's not even loud for me, but the isolation is terrible I guess on COR150. So I can't listen to music very loud on them, any tips?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The CKN70s really are something. They make my S500s sounds kinda dull (never thought I'd say that).


 

 This. I don't know how people can prefer the S500's over them tbh.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

muziclife said:


> At medium volume people can still hear my COR150. To be honest it's not even loud for me, but the isolation is terrible I guess on COR150. So I can't listen to music very loud on them, any tips?




What did you expect at a such low price point mate?

There isn't much you can do except try as many tips as you can, and see if there are any vents you can tape up.

Beyond that, there really isn't much you can do. Sell them on.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





muziclife said:


> At medium volume people can still hear my COR150. To be honest it's not even loud for me, but the isolation is terrible I guess on COR150. So I can't listen to music very loud on them, any tips?


 
  Are you wearing them over ear or down?


----------



## MuzicLife

Down.


----------



## DannyBai

Try wearing them over ear. These are designed to fit better over ear. Use the cable guides too. I strictly wear these this way since I get a better fit.


----------



## S3V3RI7Y

An AMAZING bass head portable headphone is the Pioneer HDJ-500's!  They are soo clear and have great detail!  Only downside is the treble is just the faintest bit grainy but that can be fixed with a bit of EQ'ing...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Old but gold!



Got the M11+ plugged in at the moment to my BH coz those are the ones I'm keeping for myself. They are pretty nice to listen to, not Carbo Tenore standards by any means of sound measurement. Still considering I got them for $10.99 its a pretty good deal.

Burn in time! Again...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Getting sf/oneoseven's pair of CKN70s today. w00t. Can't wait.


 
  LoL can't wait to hear your impressions!!! HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now the 3-way is complete. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Actually it's kinda like 4 since oneoseven hit these 2x all by himself. LMAO
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> This. I don't know how people can prefer the S500's over them tbh.


 
  Ehhh of course the CKN70 is more refined than the S500s but not by THAT much. It's an upgrade for sure but not a massive one. Plus the S500s are just too fun to mod and stuff. So yes i prefer the S500s over the crappy cable of these CKN70s.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> mreleventy said:
> 
> 
> > Getting sf/oneoseven's pair of CKN70s today. w00t. Can't wait.
> ...




I was looking around on the forum and found that most people prefer the S400. Would you agree with that?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Actually it's kinda like 4 since oneoseven hit these 2x all by himself. LMAO


 
   
  Yup, those 70's really know how to get around! Send'em over to me once you're all done with them for good 'ol Canadian tour! Nick, you in?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> I was looking around on the forum and found that most people prefer the S400. Would you agree with that?


 
  Get the S400s if you love your mids, since the bass quality and quantity was a bit shy for me and the highs are not that well extended. I was kinda disappointed by the treble of the S400s initially but modding them/ the AKG pads helped to bring them more forward.
   
  I like the treble and bass of the S500s much more. So i would say the S400s have a nice relaxing and non fatiguing sound while the S500s have a more aggressive, powerful and engaging sound siggy.
   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, those 70's really know how to get around! Send'em over to me once you're all done with them for good 'ol Canadian tour! Nick, you in?


 
  I would if i could but i don't have those 70s no mo's.


----------



## Dsnuts

For the guys that are interested in the CKS99. It looks like Danny will get the CKS77X soon. I would wait and see what he says about the CKS77X. I think the CKS77X might be the better phone over the CKS99..Just a guess on my part but I like how AT does revisions and the CKS77X is the latest..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For the guys that are interested in the CKS99. It looks like Danny will get the CKS77X soon. I would wait and see what he says about the CKS77X. I think the CKS77X might be the better phone over the CKS99..Just a guess on my part but I like how AT does revisions and the CKS77X is the latest..


 

 So Ds when you getting them SZ2Ks??? HE HE HE.
   
  Heard they are the best Bass cans on this world and if you can prove it wrong you will get a set of those 2Ks for free.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> For the guys that are interested in the CKS99. It looks like Danny will get the CKS77X soon. I would wait and see what he says about the CKS77X. I think the CKS77X might be the better phone over the CKS99..Just a guess on my part but I like how AT does revisions and the CKS77X is the latest..




Ok, thanks Ds for the info. Will wait up for Danny's take on the CKS77X. 

Hope it would be a big step up from the CKS90 which my wife has lay claims to. Pretty hard to pry them from her so that's why I'm looking our for another to replace it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> So Ds when you getting them SZ2Ks??? HE HE HE.
> 
> Heard they are the best Bass cans on this world and if you can prove it wrong you will get a set of those 2Ks for free.


 
  Ya I saw that post. Those sound like the real deal. I am gonna wait a bit for some more impressions to come in. I will eventually get a pair but right now I am pretty happy with the stuff I have. I have been too busy with school stuff to really be going all out on gears.
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Ok, thanks Ds for the info. Will wait up for Danny's take on the CKS77X.
> 
> Hope it would be a big step up from the CKS90 which my wife has lay claims to. Pretty hard to pry them from her so that's why I'm looking our for another to replace it.


 
  I am certain the new Solid bass earphones will do one up on the old CKS90. I own a pair of them myself. I gave them to my son after I got my CKS1000s. If you really want to treat yourself you need to save a bit and go for the CKS1000.. It is the earphone the CKS90 should have been. But I think the CKS77X are gonna be a good one.  Danny gets stuff so fast from Japan.. It will only be a few days.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I saw that post. Those sound like the real deal. I am gonna wait a bit for some more impressions to come in. I will eventually get a pair but right now I am pretty happy with the stuff I have. I have been too busy with school stuff to really be going all out on gears.
> I am certain the new Solid bass earphones will do one up on the old CKS90. I own a pair of them myself. I gave them to my son after I got my CKS1000s. If you really want to treat yourself you need to save a bit and go for the CKS1000.. It is the earphone the CKS90 should have been. But I think the CKS77X are gonna be a good one.  Danny gets stuff so fast from Japan.. It will only be a few days.


 
  Me and a few others are wondering the difference between CKS1000 and CKS99 in terms of SQ?


----------



## Leo888

@Ds, I did started my consideration with the CKS1000 in mind.

 Anyway, may I know what are the most significant improvement with the CKS1000 compared to the CKS90 since you actually own both of them.

Thanks again in advance, Ds.

+1 @fnkcow, will really like to know the differences btw the CKS1000 and CKS99.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> @Ds, I did started my consideration with the CKS1000 in mind.
> 
> Anyway, may I know what are the most significant improvement with the CKS1000 compared to the CKS90 since you actually own both of them.
> 
> ...


 
  The CKS90 was an experiement in air chamber tech. Instead of using a round air chamber which gives of a tremendous amount of depth and space in your tunes like the ones use in the CKS77 for example. It uses a smaller more narrow hammer like chamber and this has an effect on the sound. Notice this particular air chamber is no longer being utilized by AT? The CKS1000 uses a completely new design for their air chamber that give a much grander sound as well as advancement in balanced tuning that represents the new AT sound over the older CKS90. The CKS90 has a minor V shape sound to them and while width of music is plenty good it is the depth of the music that is limited vs even the CKS77.
   
  The CKS1000 uses a new higher end more refined driver that not only picks off great detail but also utilizes the new dual air chamber. If guys want to hear what music spacing and layering is about. You just have to hear the CKS1000. Spacing, depth, stage, combined with a much better balanced tuning with a higher end driver and you get one of the best single dynamics money can buy imo.  The highs are somewhat blunted on the CKS90. The CKS1000 has very smooth extended highs.  Lushously deep mids and a very detailed and complete low end to compliment the sound. Refinement is excellent on the CKS1000.
   
  I am gonna guess less refinement on the CKS99. Similar sound tuning as it uses the same dual chamber tech but the driver will be of a lesser quality. I am gonna guess those will have about 80-85% of the sound of the CKS1000. Could have more mid bass to please the younger set who is more likely to get the CKS99 over the CKS1000.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks Ds for the helpful insights. Appreciate it. 

Will just stay put and save up a little more for the time being and also maybe wait for some further thoughts from fellow members here with regards to the CKS99 and 77X.


----------



## sfwalcer

I might be trippin' BUT.....
   
  You know what i just realized!!! These Corecools with the vent filter is THE OPEN BACK VERSION OF THE FXZ200s!!!........
   
  There is so much more air/ black space and instrument separation/soundstage to them BUT yet IT IS STILL CRAZY BASSY LIKE THE FXZ200!!!

   
  Dat alberto dood, you have found your holy grail!!! LMAO.
   
   
  You know what they remind me of as well??? Those Somic MH463s, but with better bass and treble. That was what those cheapo Somics lacked but it is all here in these corecools!!!
   
  These are much more refined sounding when you use a filter with holes allowing some air in. So in essence they are semi-open with my mod. Without the filter, the mid bass is overwhelming and too boomy which ruins the overall bass quality/ sound. The filter not only tightens/ improves the overall bass quantity/ quality it also makes the mids/ highs more forward as the result of the better bass control.


----------



## lalala6

I am torn between CKS1000 and WS99 as they are both so cheap on amazon japan. What's the main difference in their bass? Will the WS99 sound good from a Meridian Explorer?


----------



## sacrifice13

I recieved my CKS77X today, and initial impressions are that these are leaps and bounds better than the old version. Bass is more defined, with better control, mids and treble are much clearer. Straight out of the box they sounded a bit muddy, but with a few hours burn-in they started to open up a bit. I feel like these are definitely gonna need a huge burn-in, but every time I give them a listen they are sounding nicer and nicer. I think they are the perfect sidegrade to the CKN70. They are equally good but excel in different genres. AT has definitely done it again.


----------



## 1ofamillion

So with the SHE9700s, is there any siblance/harshness? My main problem with the FX40s is the harsh highs, and this is why I wanted a new pair. By the way, does this seem like a good dealer?
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-SHE9700-In-Ear-Headphones-Black-with-Philips-Carrying-Case-/150798798589?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231c4f0efd


----------



## MrEleventy

Got the CKN70s yesterday, quick initial impression with the MHC1 tips is that it sounds fairly close to my fave full size cans, the DT880s. They have a similar speed. DT880s has the better bass, sub bass is Deeper and fuller sounding. CKN70s has more forward mids but except for positioning, it's similar in quality. 880s has the better highs. It's detailed and sparkly but yet smooth. CKN70's highs can sound artificial and sibilant. Soundstage is similar maybe slightly bigger on the CKN70s. It's definitely more accurate in positioning. I get what DavidMahler means now when he said that the highs on the 880s seemed slightly veiled now. 880's highs are very detailed but it somehow lacks positioning cues so you have a general area/direction but you can't quite place where they're standing. You can definitely do that with the CKN70s. My main gripe is the artificial sounding treble but other than that, I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I might be trippin' BUT.....
> 
> You know what i just realized!!! These Corecools with the vent filter is THE OPEN BACK VERSION OF THE FXZ200s!!!........
> 
> ...


 
  sound nice dude , but then i take they are not on the same level as the bassos right ?


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So with the SHE9700s, is there any siblance/harshness? My main problem with the FX40s is the harsh highs, and this is why I wanted a new pair. By the way, does this seem like a good dealer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-SHE9700-In-Ear-Headphones-Black-with-Philips-Carrying-Case-/150798798589?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231c4f0efd


 
  They extend pretty far, much more so than the cr150. more than the mh1c (extends but is very smooth), even the eph100 (but their treble is very unique), and for the most part not sibilant.
  I cant recommend them enough.
  Go for it


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





sacrifice13 said:


> I recieved my CKS77X today, and initial impressions are that these are leaps and bounds better than the old version. Bass is more defined, with better control, mids and treble are much clearer. Straight out of the box they sounded a bit muddy, but with a few hours burn-in they started to open up a bit. I feel like these are definitely gonna need a huge burn-in, but every time I give them a listen they are sounding nicer and nicer. I think they are the perfect sidegrade to the CKN70. They are equally good but excel in different genres. AT has definitely done it again.


 
  Great to hear that the new 77X is that good, hope i get to hear them as well. 
   
  Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So with the SHE9700s, is there any siblance/harshness? My main problem with the FX40s is the harsh highs, and this is why I wanted a new pair. By the way, does this seem like a good dealer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-SHE9700-In-Ear-Headphones-Black-with-Philips-Carrying-Case-/150798798589?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231c4f0efd


 
  Hope they are not bright/harsh/nor sibilant whatsoever. Extension is quite nice but not the most sparkly. For $20 they are a pretty good deal. But they are J-cord, just a heads-up.
   
  Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Got the CKN70s yesterday, quick initial impression with the MHC1 tips is that it sounds fairly close to my fave full size cans, the DT880s. They have a similar speed. DT880s has the better bass, sub bass is Deeper and fuller sounding. CKN70s has more forward mids but except for positioning, it's similar in quality. 880s has the better highs. It's detailed and sparkly but yet smooth. CKN70's highs can sound artificial and sibilant. Soundstage is similar maybe slightly bigger on the CKN70s. It's definitely more accurate in positioning. I get what DavidMahler means now when he said that the highs on the 880s seemed slightly veiled now. 880's highs are very detailed but it somehow lacks positioning cues so you have a general area/direction but you can't quite place where they're standing. You can definitely do that with the CKN70s. My main gripe is the artificial sounding treble but other than that, I'm liking them a lot.


 
  NICE NICE, glad you're enjoying them.  WoW never thought these CKN70s can sound similar to some beyers and open backs at that. LoL These CKN70s has a bigger then those open DT880s!!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> sound nice dude , but then i take they are not on the same level as the bassos right ?


 
  Never heard the bassos, but i have a feeling they might be pretty different sounding. Will see, since i might get to audition the bassos soon....
   
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> They extend pretty far, much more so than the cr150. more than the mh1c (extends but is very smooth), even the eph100 (but their treble is very unique), and for the most part not sibilant.
> I cant recommend them enough.
> *Go for it*


 
  +1


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> NICE NICE, glad you're enjoying them.  WoW never thought these CKN70s can sound similar to some beyers and open backs at that. LoL These CKN70s has a bigger then those open DT880s!!!? :blink:




Yeah, I think it's the treble that's giving it that impression. It sounds really wide and airy. I think that whatever's veiling the highs is also holding back the soundstage as well on the 880s because on the 990s, they're wide and airy like that ckn70s but it's reaaally bright and sibilant.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Yeah, I think it's the treble that's giving it that impression. It sounds really wide and airy. I think that whatever's veiling the highs is also holding back the soundstage as well on the 880s because on the 990s, they're wide and airy like that ckn70s but it's reaaally bright and sibilant.


 

 haha, forgot to put soundstage in my previous sentence haha, but you knewhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm interesting indeed.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Got the CKN70s yesterday, quick initial impression with the MHC1 tips is that it sounds fairly close to my fave full size cans, the DT880s. They have a similar speed. DT880s has the better bass, sub bass is Deeper and fuller sounding. CKN70s has more forward mids but except for positioning, it's similar in quality. 880s has the better highs. It's detailed and sparkly but yet smooth. *CKN70's highs can sound artificial and sibilant*. Soundstage is similar maybe slightly bigger on the CKN70s. It's definitely more accurate in positioning. I get what DavidMahler means now when he said that the highs on the 880s seemed slightly veiled now. 880's highs are very detailed but it somehow lacks positioning cues so you have a general area/direction but you can't quite place where they're standing. You can definitely do that with the CKN70s. *My main gripe is the artificial sounding treble* but other than that, I'm liking them a lot.


 
  Those are the main problems I have with the CKN70 and stock tips.  The Philips SHE3590 tips can't come soon enough!


----------



## MrEleventy

grayson73 said:


> Those are the main problems I have with the CKN70 and stock tips.  The Philips SHE3590 tips can't come soon enough!



It's really bad and apparent on my galaxy s3 but not so through my desktop amps, they're set up for a warmer sound signature, tight & thick bass, warm mids, and slightly rolled off treble. Pairs great.  :etysmile:

E: Also, I find that listening at a lower volume on my s3 cures sibilance and some of the artificial-ness of the highs.



sfwalcer said:


> haha, forgot to put soundstage in my previous sentence haha, but you knewhatimeng. :wink_face: Hmmm interesting indeed.




I understand Troll-nese.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> I am torn between CKS1000 and WS99 as they are both so cheap on amazon japan. What's the main difference in their bass? Will the WS99 sound good from a Meridian Explorer?


 
  It sounds excellent with the ME. The synergy is off the hook.
  Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So with the SHE9700s, is there any siblance/harshness? My main problem with the FX40s is the harsh highs, and this is why I wanted a new pair. By the way, does this seem like a good dealer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-SHE9700-In-Ear-Headphones-Black-with-Philips-Carrying-Case-/150798798589?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231c4f0efd


 
  No sibilance..


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> So with the SHE9700s, is there any siblance/harshness? My main problem with the FX40s is the harsh highs, and this is why I wanted a new pair. By the way, does this seem like a good dealer?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PHILIPS-SHE9700-In-Ear-Headphones-Black-with-Philips-Carrying-Case-/150798798589?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item231c4f0efd


 
   
  I'd be hesitant to purchase from that dealer because of these notes: "_Ships in plain plastic bag *(non retail box)*_" "*PLEASE NOTE:* item may have inevitable minor cosmetic blemishes that were caused in transit & storage"
   
I would have more peace of mind ordering it unopened with retail packaging from this guy for $8 more. (*EDIT: *Read next post) Or if you are rich and feeling very adventurous, I found it for $516.37 + $13.75 shipping here.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> I'd be hesitant to purchase from that dealer because of these notes: "_Ships in plain plastic bag *(non retail box)*_" "*PLEASE NOTE:* item may have inevitable minor cosmetic blemishes that were caused in transit & storage"
> 
> I would have more peace of mind ordering it unopened with retail packaging from this guy for $8 more. Or if you are rich and feeling very adventurous, I found it for $516.37 + $13.75 shipping here.


 

 LoL, why ebay and not amazon??? They have sellers in the states selling these for $21 brand new, and new damaged box one for $15.... much better than ebay.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Precise-Directional-Sound-Headphones/dp/B000U7GDMC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1370637692&sr=1-1&keywords=PHILIPS+SHE9700
   
  http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000U7GDMC/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&condition=refurbished&qid=1370637692&sr=1-1


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, why ebay and not amazon??? They have sellers in the states selling these for $21 brand new, and new damaged box one for $15.... much better than ebay.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Precise-Directional-Sound-Headphones/dp/B000U7GDMC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1370637692&sr=1-1&keywords=PHILIPS+SHE9700
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000U7GDMC/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&condition=refurbished&qid=1370637692&sr=1-1


 
   
  Oh, good call. The cheapest one on Amazon is even the same seller as the eBay listing (HDEtron).


----------



## DannyBai

Man that's good new about the 77X.  I shall have them before next weekend.


----------



## waynes world

Regarding the FX3X's...
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> They are great and the build quality is admirable. From what I recall, I really love the bass on those, very tight! BUT I can't listen to it for longer sessions. Quite fatiguing after an hour or two. That's why I don't think it comes close to the DX210. I can listen to them Bassos for hours and hours...


 
   
  Yup. Tried them at the gym again, and at first the bass was working for me and was helping to drown out the gym noise. But after a while my ears were starting to suffer. I switched back to the DX210`s, and they sounded decidably "bass light" after the fx3x's lol! But my ears once again got accustomed their awesomeness 
   
I then decided to try out my 'ol toilet bowl ceramics in the gym, the ie-500's...
   

   

   
  I didn't think they would be very good in the gym because I've read that they don't isolate very well. But they seem to isolate as well as the dx210's anyway. They have a very nice solid bass, sweet mids and a nice (if not fully extended/sparkly) treble. Overall they have a sound signature that is really enjoyable and that I really like - every time I put them in, they make me happy!
   
  So to all of you toilet bowl naysayers...


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It sounds excellent with the ME. The synergy is off the hook.
> No sibilance..


 
   
  How do the Zero Audio Carbo Basso compare to the Philips SHE9700? I'm getting an itch to try something new and these both sound up my alley.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bassos basically are an upgrade on the 9700 sound. More refinement. The bass is very comparable but the rest of the sound is a step forward in detail and overall sonic qualities are at a higher level over the SHE9700. If Philips was to develop a new higher end version I would imagine them sounding similar to the bassos.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bassos basically are an upgrade on the 9700 sound. More refinement. The bass is very comparable but the rest of the sound is a step forward in detail and overall sonic qualities are at a higher level over the SHE9700. If Philips was to develop a new higher end version I would imagine them sounding similar to the bassos.


 
   
  I've never heard the 9700's, but I'm not surprised that you said that. The Basso's are friggin' sweet!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Regarding the FX3X's...
> 
> 
> Yup. Tried them at the gym again, and at first the bass was working for me and was helping to drown out the gym noise. But after a while my ears were starting to suffer. I switched back to the DX210`s, and they sounded decidably "bass light" after the fx3x's lol! But my ears once again got accustomed their awesomeness


 
   
  I was waiting for you to confirm my findings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here's something to push you over the edge:
   

   
  See those tips?
  They're the H200 stock clear silicone tips. If you like the airiness and clarity of the Basso with R1 tips, you'll be more impressed with the H200 tips. Same characteristic improvements but MORE...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> See those tips?
> They're the H200 stock clear silicone tips. If you like the airiness and clarity of the Basso with R1 tips, you'll be more impressed with the H200 tips. Same characteristic improvements but MORE...


 
   
  That's not very nice!


----------



## 7S Cameron

@Dsnuts (or anyone else who owns both the CKS1000s and FXZ200s) I love my CKN70s, but I'm looking to purchase some high end IEMs that will completely satisfy me for a long time. I'm mainly looking for more refinement and instrument seperation, which I know I will achieve with either of those IEMs. I definitely like ATs sound more than JVC, the CKN70s make my S500s sound cheap. I really hate to say it, but it's hard to listen to them anymore. Anyway, my friend has the FXZ200s and I gotta say, they are amazing. Me and him were talking and decided we both love the AT sound. That is the only thing the CKN70s have over the FXZ200s is their sound signature. I said: imagine a 3 driver IEM designed by AT, that would be amazing.
   
  My main question is: are the CKS1000s basically the same thing as the FXZ200s? I love the instrument seperation and soundstage because of the 3 drivers. Since the CKS1000s only have one, I'm a little worried. Any type of A/B comparison between the two would be very helpful as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

^+1

I'm saving up for high end dynamic too. 

Something tells me it will end up being CKS1000 coz of the dual chamber awesomeness.


----------



## akarise

The WS99 thread seems kinda dead at the moment so I'm gonna ask here instead lol. I recently got the WS99 and they already sound great but I heard that they benefit greatly from an amp. For those of you who have both the WS99 and AD900X, which dac and amp pair well with both? My budget is about $100 for each and I would prefer to just get one of each, already spent way more on this hobby than I expected haha.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I think my next splurge will be the H-200 if anyone will actually let them go second-hand. I know I'll be waiting a while - it's cool. It seems like everyone is in love with them. Since finally finding out for myself what the difference is between dynamic and armature sound, I'm far more keen to try an excellent sounding hybrid than more of the same driver type in an earphone. I can't deny the appeal of SUBS though .


----------



## Dsnuts

Ask and Ye shall receive. Out of my Meridian Explorer here I did a A/B against my well burned in CKS1000 Vs FXZ200.. Both are comparable in the level of sound we are dealing with yet one excels over the other in some very important aspects. Lets get this out of the way.. The bass on the FXZ200 amped is insanely addictive and is one of the best bass performers for in ears that I own. But that should be the case for having a sub woofer.
   
  The CKS1000 has the tighter bass end and can reach just as deep as the FXZ200 to my ears the CKS1000 bass seems to be not only tighter but also faster which was a bit of a surprise to me. I always thought the FXZ200 had the faster bass but now that I am A/Bing each other it seems to be the other way around...The overall sound balancing of the FXZ200 is skewed toward the bass end. As much as I burned in my FXZ200 they are definitely made for bass enthusiasts. I have a feeling the full sized SZ2000 will be similar in tuning to the FXZ200...

   
  The CKS1000 appeals to me for several reasons. First the mids have a smoothness and a refinement to them that is hard to recreate in other earphones including the FXZ200.. In fact owning so many JVC and AT earphones. JVC has the bass end down.. It is a general observation but JVC headphones and earphone for the most part all have solid to outstanding bass. Where they lag behind to AT is in the mids and highs.
   
  This comparison is no different. The CKS1000 has the more engaging sound because the mids are lush, smooth, and has the deeper more layered mids presentation. Also on top of the outstanding bass and mids. We have extended highs that never reach sibilance. Very well controlled and extended highs that many earphones just don't get right. In comparison the FXZ200 highs are lacking..
   
  And to my surprise the stage of the CKS1000 is not only wider but also deeper in scope. The FXZ200 in comparison while stage and depth is ample the scope of music almost seems cramped in comparison like the housing was a bit too small for all them drivers.. Not so with the CKS1000. It is the one earphone where the scope of your music will scale to the stage of the tune in sound in depth and width...I remember when I first got the CKS1000 I didn't think it was gonna do one over the FXZ200 in sound but little did I know what the earphones would turn out to sound like after some intensive burn in..This is the one earphone I would grab over any other I have.. It is simply my best earphone I own.
   
   I remember one of the early adopters of the CKS1000 came into the CKS1000 thread with a very bold statement. He clammed to have heard the CKW1000 and the CKM1000 both the high end flagships for AT.  He was saying the CKS1000 is by far the best sounding AT earphone in his experience..You know what, I believe it. The reason why I am not looking for new earphones that will be an upgrade is.. I believe I have found what I have been looking for in an earphone.. The CKS1000 has so many things that is right about sound.. If you like the AT sound..It is simple.  These should be a part of your collection. The FXZ200 is and excellent performer and also does many things very well especially the bass but they do not have the versatile sound of the CKS1000 the stage the depth the highs and mids as well with a very refined low end.. These are my measuring stick. It is musical, engaging yet technically advanced in performance all at the same time...
   
  The only real draw back of the CKS1000 are 2 things. The earphone stick out and make you look goofy but this is what gives them the immense depth and stage.  Also these do require a relative long break in period..
  Ultimate earphones? For me it is. It just don't get much better.


----------



## waynes world

^
  @dsnuts... nice impressions!
   
  @Lifted... good luck with the resistance LOL!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ great stuff Ds, i already knew how you felt about these 2 iems wayyy ahead of time but it was nice to see you finally say it. haha
   
  Looks like i loss the battle but i will win the war, watch out WAYNE!!!  IT'S ON!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> The WS99 thread seems kinda dead at the moment so I'm gonna ask here instead lol. I recently got the WS99 and they already sound great but I heard that they benefit greatly from an amp. For those of you who have both the WS99 and AD900X, which dac and amp pair well with both? My budget is about $100 for each and I would prefer to just get one of each, already spent way more on this hobby than I expected haha.


 
   
  Hi akarise,
   
  Imo, the AD900X pairs *very very* nicely with the E12, and not quite so well with the C&C BH. I listen to the AD900X's exclusively with the E12 (off of my ELE DAC, or when watching TV off of my receiver). 
   
  The WS99's pairs *very* nicely with the E12 (narrows the stage just a bit, but no biggie), and pairs *very very* nicely with the C&C BH (makes them slightly brighter, and opens the stage slightly). I listen to the WS99's with both, but lean towards the C&C BH most often.
   
  The BH wins though for it's 80 hour battery life, and it's portablility (it is much smaller). Also, the BH pairs really nicely with my clip zip, and off of the clip zip + BH combo, my other iems also sound really great.
   
  I typically keep my E12 on my desk, and my BH with my clip zip. If I had to choose one, it would be the BH. But, I would be quite sad not having the E12 for the AD900X!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> ^@Lifted... good luck with the resistance LOL!




I lost most of it already when I saw the CKS1000's in red, seriously had to run to change my boxers. h34r:

Selling my Yamaha EPH100 is anyone wants them...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ great stuff Ds, i already knew how you felt about these 2 iems wayyy ahead of time but it was nice to see you finally say it. haha
> 
> Looks like i loss the battle but i will win the war, watch out WAYNE!!!  IT'S ON!!!


 

 Actually. It is the case of you don't know if something is better unless you own them I am listening to the FXZ200 with my clip of all sources and they sound great. There is a reason why I kept my FXZ100 and FXZ200. I love em both. I like each earphone for what sound and ability they have.. If you don't own a CKS1000 the FXZ200 sound really great for many genres...Very dynamic and full sounding earphones.. The sound is intimate and engaging as well.. It is when you own something that does these aspects better is when you know..I am a happy owner of many great earphones and take them for what they give me.. It is what makes this hobby a great one.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually. It is the case of you don't know if something is better unless you own them I am listening to the FXZ200 with my clip of all sources and they sound great. There is a reason why I kept my FXZ100 and FXZ200. I love em both. I like each earphone for what sound and ability they have.. If you don't own a CKS1000 the FXZ200 sound really great for many genres...Very dynamic and full sounding earphones.. The sound is intimate and engaging as well.. It is when you own something that does these aspects better is when you know..I am a happy owner of many great earphones and take them for what they give me.. It is what makes this hobby a great one.


 

 Yeah i was just trollin' WAYNE like usual, and completely agree with what you said above. There is no "best" anything just different flavors for people with different taste/ preferences.
   
  On that note, i am gonna send my modded corecools to Danny for an audition and see what he thinks of them. If he thinks they are worth your time, then i really want you to hear them as well. There is something to them...


----------



## Dsnuts

I read your comment about how you feel the FXZ200s was lacking a bit on the sparkle end..
   
  CKS1000s have that and then the mids have more substance because the bass end is tighter as well as a wider and deeper stage..I am completely sold on air chamber tech .. I wish I had more time to write stuff for the threads and keep up with all of them but I am limited because of study time.. I am studying disease stuff.. Interesting to say the least.
   
  @ Lifted. You talkin bout these?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> @ Lifted. You talkin bout these?




Whooaaaaa, brb!!

Its just happened again... h34r:


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there is science behind these air chambers. It does stuff to sound.. Gives separation, depth and stage like nothing I have heard..Gives openness believe it or not.
   

  Dual air chambers and dual resistors.. 4 chambers that all have an effect on the sound. You have any idea what these do for TRANCE???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> You have any idea what these do for TRANCE???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Not yet!

...if you send me yours I'll find out sooner though.  

As at the moment I'm having to save up for them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Ya there is science behind these air chambers. It does stuff to sound.. Gives separation, depth and stage like nothing I have heard..Gives openness believe it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Dual air chambers and dual resistors.. 4 chambers that all have an effect on the sound. You have any idea what these do for TRANCE???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You've got me so hyped!!!! I have 2 more questions for you D's: do they come with a case? Also I struggle getting the FXZ200s tips to seal in my right ear. Is it possible I'll have the same problem with these? If they are anything like the CKN70s tips then I'll be fine, those are my favorite tips of all time.


----------



## fnkcow

Great comparisons there! Very informative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ATH-CKS1000 is very good unamped. Question is, how much better would it be amped with something like C&C BH?
Cleaner sound, deeper and wider soundstage, even more bass boost if need be..?
   
  I like to have my rig as portable as possible, my source is a Samsung Note and I prefer to remain light and carry less stuff when i go about
Would like to keep my mobile phone as my music player even though its not really a great source and not keen on adding a DAC either
   
  Hence is it still worthwhile to amp the ATH-CKS1000 with C&C BH?


----------



## waynes world

No need really. The 1k's are very easy to drive. Just use noozxoide on your note and you are very good to go!


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> No need really. The 1k's are very easy to drive. Just use noozxoide on your note and you are very good to go!


 
  That's what I am using right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the cheapo Fiio E5 for volume boost as the Samsung Note really has crappy volume
   
  Glad to know! Cheers


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hi akarise,
> 
> Imo, the AD900X pairs *very very* nicely with the E12, and not quite so well with the C&C BH. I listen to the AD900X's exclusively with the E12 (off of my ELE DAC, or when watching TV off of my receiver).
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the response wayne! It sounds to me like the E12 would be a better solution for both the WS99 and AD900X. Portability and battery life don't matter that much to me since I'll be only using them at home. The more open soundstage of the C&C BH is very tempting though... I'm a total sucker for soundstage lol. Do you have any other recommendations for DACs beside the ELE? I'm willing to spend closer to $100 on a more expensive DAC if it can give me a better sound. If Dsnuts or anyone else could chime in, I'm very open to suggestions!


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> No need really. The 1k's are very easy to drive. Just use noozxoide on your note and you are very good to go!


 
  I have LG Nexus 4.  Any tips on what to turn on/off and at what level?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> I have LG Nexus 4.  Any tips on what to turn on/off and at what level?




I've got a Nexus 4 as well.

The best thing to do is to stick on one of your favourite tunes and just play about with the settings until you find your preferred signature.


----------



## Vain III

lifted andreas said:


> ^+1
> 
> I'm saving up for high end dynamic too.
> 
> Something tells me it will end up being CKS1000 coz of the dual chamber awesomeness.




Yeah, I'm saving up for a higher-end IEM too. Though I've already narrowed it down to the new Westone Adventure Series, Audéo PFE 122, or the CKS1000.

Pretty happy with my VSD1 (Maybe I'll pick up the VSD1S for test), but I think my next pair of headphones is going to be a pair of over-ear and than the saving will commence.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn if only those CKS1Ks didn't have that earbud/iem hybrid housing.... why my ears hate earbuds so much. haha


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn if only those CKS1Ks didn't have that earbud/iem hybrid housing.... why my ears hate earbuds so much. haha




Yeah, which is probably why I'll be going with the PFE 122. They've been getting some decent reviews.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Yeah, which is probably why I'll be going with the PFE 122. They've been getting some decent reviews.


 

 Forget about that you need to hunt down your brother and take back those 385s so i get to audition them against my corecools. LoL


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, which is probably why I'll be going with the PFE 122. They've been getting some decent reviews.
> ...




He's all the way in California right now, than Seattle, than Washington, than he is going over to Canada for a month. I won't have those things back for at least the next six months and I am not even expecting to get them back than. Did you try emailing them like I suggested?

I actually decided that the 385s weren't on the same level as what you were describing the Corecools as. I would put them at $80 range, no higher. They have great (read:amazing) 3D imagining and the bass was killer, but the mids remained recessed a bit and the highs mellowed out quite the last time I listened to them. So they sounded balanced but mellow if that makes any sense. Worth the $30 bucks, yes, but definitely not the warmth you described with the V2s. They had more of a dryer sound to them but I would have loved to test your vent modification on them.

I only make this comparison now that I have my VSD1 which are quite balanced with a small bass hump. If you want something to audition I would suggest you grab the VSD1.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> He's all the way in California right now, than Seattle, than Washington, than he is going over to Canada for a month. I won't have those things back for at least the next six months and I am not even expecting to get them back than. Did you try emailing them like I suggested?
> 
> I actually decided that the 385s weren't on the same level as what you were describing the Corecools as. I would put them at $80 range, no higher. They have great (read:amazing) 3D imagining and the bass was killer, but the mids remained recessed a bit and the highs mellowed out quite the last time I listened to them. So they sounded balanced but mellow if that makes any sense. Worth the $30 bucks, yes, but definitely not the warmth you described with the V2s. They had more of a dryer sound to them but I would have loved to test your vent modification on them.
> 
> I only make this comparison now that I have my VSD1 which are quite balanced with a small bass hump. If you want something to audition I would suggest you grab the VSD1.


 

 haha oh well, and nope hasn't emailed the egg yet. I was gonna to after i made that comparison thread, but Currawong deleted it due to another product. So I am just gonna leave all the corecool impressions on the discovery thread instead of creating another one for them.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > He's all the way in California right now, than Seattle, than Washington, than he is going over to Canada for a month. I won't have those things back for at least the next six months and I am not even expecting to get them back than. Did you try emailing them like I suggested?
> ...




Don't email newegg. Email 3EIGHTY5 directly. http://www.385audio.com/pages/contact-us


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> You've got me so hyped!!!! I have 2 more questions for you D's: do they come with a case? Also I struggle getting the FXZ200s tips to seal in my right ear. Is it possible I'll have the same problem with these? If they are anything like the CKN70s tips then I'll be fine, those are my favorite tips of all time.


 
  They have the exact same tips but the ones I use on my CKS1000 are Senheisser double flange tips..They fit really nice and comfy for big dynamics.
  Quote: 





akarise said:


> Thanks for the response wayne! It sounds to me like the E12 would be a better solution for both the WS99 and AD900X. Portability and battery life don't matter that much to me since I'll be only using them at home. The more open soundstage of the C&C BH is very tempting though... I'm a total sucker for soundstage lol. Do you have any other recommendations for DACs beside the ELE? I'm willing to spend closer to $100 on a more expensive DAC if it can give me a better sound. If Dsnuts or anyone else could chime in, I'm very open to suggestions!


 
  Ya so it looks like these guys made these even smaller than they were before and selling them cheaper too. Try one of these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFimeDIY-Sabre-Tiny-USB-DAC-Digital-to-Audio-Converter-ES9023-PCM2706-/130902323468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7a62f10c
   

  These are a step above the Ele in sound. Don't let the small form factor fool you. In fact for what these cost even for guys that own the Ele. You guys should try these out for a more refined sound. Sabre Dacs are all the rage.


----------



## Gee Simpson

vain iii said:


> *Yeah, I'm saving up for a higher-end IEM too.* Though I've already narrowed it down to the new Westone Adventure Series, Audéo PFE 122, or the CKS1000.




Likewise. I love my CKN70's and wouldn't give them away but I want even more audio goodness! 

I had 3 iem's in mind to choose from: AT CKS1000, JVC FXZ200 and the VSonic GR07 BE's. Dsnuts' recent impression there has just made up my mind for me tbh so the CKS1000 will be my next (hopefully soon) purchase


----------



## Dsnuts

Aurisonic and I ain't talking bout them earphones.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Tune!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Tune!


 

 If you guys don't know. Lifted here is quite the mix a lot Dj. His trance mixes are some of the best I have heard.. Take a listen or download his stuff on his links. I like to call him our own resident trance DJ. We are spoiled like that Lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If you guys don't know. Lifted here is quite the mix a lot Dj. His trance mixes are some of the best I have heard.. Take a listen or download his stuff on his links. I like to call him our own resident trance DJ. We are spoiled like that Lol.


 
   
  +1. The man's got talent, and he is responsible for my new found addiction to trance!


----------



## 1ofamillion

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> I'd be hesitant to purchase from that dealer because of these notes: "_Ships in plain plastic bag *(non retail box)*_" "*PLEASE NOTE:* item may have inevitable minor cosmetic blemishes that were caused in transit & storage"
> 
> I would have more peace of mind ordering it unopened with retail packaging from this guy for $8 more. (*EDIT: *Read next post) Or if you are rich and feeling very adventurous, I found it for $516.37 + $13.75 shipping here.


 
   
  Just bought these. So excited to see how these 500 dollar iems are going to sound like!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey some good news regarding the CKS77X.. This is a loosely google translated review of the CKS77X on amazon japan.
   
  This review is from: audio-technica SOLID BASS Inner Ear Headphones Black Red ATH-CKS77X BRD (Electronics)
 I have heard in various ways than mass retailers.
 It purchased at the thought of the entire balance is better than CKS99.
 I thought since the advent monster, rather than commenting the fidelity of sound, manufacturers like such gave, and, It looks became the age to enjoy the flavor to the sound.
 Some people say that probably because price is intermediate, sound field, such as not determined, but I feel that it is quite clear.
 Perhaps because bass sounds, I feel widely.
   
  I think I might have to get me a pair. Look at these sexies.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey some good news regarding the CKS77X.. This is a loosely google translated review of the CKS77X on amazon japan.
> 
> This review is from: audio-technica SOLID BASS Inner Ear Headphones Black Red ATH-CKS77X BRD (Electronics)
> I have heard in various ways than mass retailers.
> ...


 
   
  $47US on amazon japan + $20 = $67. Same price as the Basso's. The 77's might be a diamond in the rough as well!


----------



## sfwalcer

Ok peps i think i must be on some really good trip or these corecools are having me trippin' B@LLS.  I have never heard anything so crazy from any iem maybe even headphone before. This is my finalized filter mod on them and they will be shipped out to Danny on Monday to get his impressions. I am completely floored by some of the albums i am hearing with these. Esp. albums that require A LOT of soundstage/ instrument separation and bass all at once in order to sound eargasmic. These damn buggers got it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's just my noob @ss trippin' cuz even the gr07 BE nor the FXZ200s has EVER made my music sound like this before.


----------



## Grayson73

I have the JVC HA-S500 w/WS55 pads and Monoprice 8323 and haven't really tried any other on-ear or over-ear headphones.  Today, I was at Best Buy Mobile today and decided to try their headphones.
   
  I didn't have my headphones with me, but I was surprised that I liked the S500s more than all of them except for maybe the Skullcandy Aviators, which are 3x the price!
   
  I only spent a few minutes on each with my LG Nexus 4, but I would probably rank them in this order.  Some were too close to call.
   
  Skullcandy Aviator S6AVFM-289
  Monster DNA On-Ear
Beats On Solo HD
  Sony MDRX10
  UE 4000
  Beats Studio Over Ear (worst by far)
   
  I would say the JVC-S500 is either better than all or 2nd to the Aviators.  I think the Monoprice would even sound better than some of these.  Are my ears messed up?
   
  I'll have to bring the S500 with me next time to compare them again.


----------



## 1ofamillion

What's the difference between the SHE9700 and SHE9750?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Ok peps i think i must be on some really good trip or these corecools are having me trippin' B@LLS.  I have never heard anything so crazy from any iem maybe even headphone before. This is my finalized filter mod on them and they will be shipped out to Danny on Monday to get his impressions. I am completely floored by some of the albums i am hearing with these. Esp. albums that require A LOT of soundstage/ instrument separation and bass all at once in order to sound eargasmic. These damn buggers got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think what you are trying to say is that mochill was 1000% correct and that he is your saviour. Do I have that right?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I think what you are trying to say is that mochill was 1000% correct and that he is your saviour. Do I have that right?


 

 haha good one but not quite, these without the filter to control their bass sounds wayyy too boomy in the mid bass department and less refined. The overwhelming mid bass makes the soundstage/ instrument separation sound congested. The filter mod tightens the sub bass as well as the mid bass which clears up the soundstage, instrument separation as well as brings forward the mids and highs a bit more. 
   
  Like i said before these sound like an open set of FXZ200s due it's amazing deep sub bass, yet has massive soundstage and instrument separation. 
   
  I don't think even mochill is aware of what these are capable of. troLoLoLoLoLoLoLO


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





1ofamillion said:


> What's the difference between the SHE9700 and SHE9750?


 

 you figure the new version of the SHE9700 being the SHE9750 would be an advance in sound. Lol.
   
  You want to hear overwhelming bass in a cave or in a small car with all the windows up?. This is what the SHE9750 sound like. Dark dank and musty..A progression in sound it ain't. It is Philips worst phone by far. Not to mention the housing seems to attract all sorts of dirt and lint the housing is covered with silicone rubber type material.. Why? I have no idea... Then you find yourself trying to clean it up all the time. The SHE9700 sounds 10X better than the SHE9750.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> I have the JVC HA-S500 w/WS55 pads and Monoprice 8323 and haven't really tried any other on-ear or over-ear headphones.  Today, I was at Best Buy Mobile today and decided to try their headphones.
> 
> I didn't have my headphones with me, but I was surprised that I liked the S500s more than all of them except for maybe the Skullcandy Aviators, which are 3x the price!
> 
> ...


 
  Nope you're not crazy, did the same thing when i visited worst buy with my set of S500s as well as radioshack, these S500s can hang with most of the stuff they sell there. Though it's not really saying THAT much cuz all the models they sell are those crappy popular mainstream brands, so... But when i A/Bed my S500s with the vmoda m80s and was too happy to find out that they can more than hang with them, though not best them.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> you figure the new version of the SHE9700 being the SHE9750 would be an advance in sound. Lol.
> 
> You want to hear overwhelming bass in a cave or in a small car with all the windows up?. This is what the SHE9750 sound like. Dark dank and musty..A progression in sound it ain't. It is Philips worst phone by far. Not to mention the housing seems to attract all sorts of dirt and lint the housing is covered with silicone rubber type material.. Why? I have no idea... Then you find yourself trying to clean it up all the time. The SHE9700 sounds 10X better than the SHE9750.


 
  ^

   
   
  Let's see if Danny will say i am full of sh!T regarding these corecools, CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vain iii said:


> Don't email newegg. Email 3EIGHTY5 directly. http://www.385audio.com/pages/contact-us


 

 Oh forgot to say thanks for that link, will try and see what happens. Wish me luck.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> They have the exact same tips but the ones I use on my CKS1000 are Senheisser double flange tips..They fit really nice and comfy for big dynamics.
> Ya so it looks like these guys made these even smaller than they were before and selling them cheaper too. Try one of these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiFimeDIY-Sabre-Tiny-USB-DAC-Digital-to-Audio-Converter-ES9023-PCM2706-/130902323468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7a62f10c
> 
> 
> These are a step above the Ele in sound. Don't let the small form factor fool you. In fact for what these cost even for guys that own the Ele. You guys should try these out for a more refined sound. Sabre Dacs are all the rage.


 
   
  I'll be sure to check it out, thanks!


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





akarise said:


> I'll be sure to check it out, thanks!


 

 They are cheaper directly from Hifimediy
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=107


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> I'll be sure to check it out, thanks!


 
   
  I have been perpetually amazed at how much I like the the ele dac, and I can hardly believe it only cost $20. So to get something that is "a step above" for $30 sounds like a "no brainer" to me!


----------



## 1ofamillion

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> you figure the new version of the SHE9700 being the SHE9750 would be an advance in sound. Lol.
> 
> You want to hear overwhelming bass in a cave or in a small car with all the windows up?. This is what the SHE9750 sound like. Dark dank and musty..A progression in sound it ain't. It is Philips worst phone by far. Not to mention the housing seems to attract all sorts of dirt and lint the housing is covered with silicone rubber type material.. Why? I have no idea... Then you find yourself trying to clean it up all the time. The SHE9700 sounds 10X better than the SHE9750.


 
   
  Thanks for clearing that up and saving me some money


----------



## Grayson73

Got the Carbo Tenore.  Compared to the CKN70 and S500, they are much harder to drive.  S500 easiest to drive, then CKN709, then Carbo Tenore.
   
  Out of the box, they sound good, but I feel that the tone of the treble is too high; should be a little darker.  I also wish they had more bass.  Time to burn them in and then change tips.  My guess is that I would have preferred the Carbo Basso.
   
  The CKN70 even with the Philips SHE3590 tips are still too trebly for me; tone doesn't sound right.  I'll probably be selling these.
   
  Right now, my favorite is still the S500.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Looks like i loss the battle but i will win the war, watch out WAYNE!!!  IT'S ON!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah i was just trollin' WAYNE like usual,


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## MrViolin

I almost thought Dsnuts was walker for a second...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so I was trying to be disciplined. But I have a weakness for new AT gears. I got my White CKS77X on order as well as my new. ????.......Will be a surprise.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mrviolin said:


> I almost thought Dsnuts was walker for a second...


 
  Ds ain't gots that box SWAG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man we got our resident trance DJ, resident troll, resident hype man and now the resident spam, we only need the resident twinkie to post now to complete this perfection.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok so I was trying to be disciplined. But I have a weakness for new AT gears. I got my White CKS77X on order as well as my new. ????.......Will be a surprise.


 
  let me guess, the 385s??? LMAO Can it be the SZzzzzz.


----------



## MrViolin

Quote Da Nuts: 





> Ok so I was trying to be disciplined. But I have a weakness for new AT gears. I got my White CKS77X on order as well as my new. ????.......Will be a surprise.


 
  So, 2 new toys headed your way?
  Quote Troll Student: 





> Ds ain't gots that box SWAG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 almost there. Except he won't be coming back for some time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> You've got me so hyped!!!! I have 2 more questions for you D's: do they come with a case? Also I struggle getting the FXZ200s tips to seal in my right ear. Is it possible I'll have the same problem with these? If they are anything like the CKN70s tips then I'll be fine, those are my favorite tips of all time.


 
  Aha forgot to tell you. Take a look at what you get. 2 extension cables though I have never used that micd cable.

   
  Lol I just realized these white ones look kinda. Girly.. I will be changing out the tips anyhow make them look more manly. Probably to Senn Double flange tips.


----------



## Pazz

So how well does the CKS1000 isolate?


----------



## pro1137

Has anyone ever tried the SOMiC MH407? Or even heard of it? 
 I guess it's a dual balanced armature IEM that shares the same housing as the MEElec A161. DX has them for $60 right now.

http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-golden-202655


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





pazz said:


> So how well does the CKS1000 isolate?


 

 Isolation is average..They don't leak much sound out but sound in is about average for isolation. But with some music playing outside noise is gone.. As big as these earphones are you would think isolation would be better. They have much space in them chambers which don't seem to block out as much sound as they should I think using some complys might give some better isolation however.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





pro1137 said:


> Has anyone ever tried the SOMiC MH407? Or even heard of it?
> I guess it's a dual balanced armature IEM that shares the same housing as the MEElec A161. DX has them for $60 right now.
> 
> http://dx.com/p/somic-mh407-in-ear-balanced-armature-earphone-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-mp3-golden-202655


 
   
  Nah, i think they mean 2 BAs total, meaning one per side, but I could be wrong. I remember seeing these linked a while ago but I guess no one has volunteered to be the guinea pig for these yet.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha forgot to tell you. Take a look at what you get. 2 extension cables though I have never used that micd cable.
> 
> 
> Lol I just realized these white ones look kinda. Girly.. I will be changing out the tips anyhow make them look more manly. Probably to Senn Double flange tips.


 
  The come with a mic'd cable?!  Wow... I really gotta get these.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I just downloaded Noozxoide an dI have no idea if it's working or not. Does the program always run in the background or is there a specific way to start it? Honestly, I think it's already working because my music sounds better, but maybe I'm just crazy...


----------



## nihontoman

those somics are single armature:


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> If you guys don't know. Lifted here is quite the mix a lot Dj. His trance mixes are some of the best I have heard.. Take a listen or download his stuff on his links. I like to call him our own resident trance DJ. We are spoiled like that Lol.







waynes world said:


> +1. The man's got talent, and he is responsible for *my new found addiction to trance!*




Aww, you guys! 

@wayne Don't worry mate, my mixes have that effect on people. It's only coz they are created with love and passion for the Trance genre.

Thanks so much for the kind words. All I can say now to the new readers of this thread... check my mixes out here:
*http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas *

*As recommended by Dsnuts and waynes world.* 

PS. Maybe that can go in the OP as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> So I just downloaded Noozxoide an dI have no idea if it's working or not. Does the program always run in the background or is there a specific way to start it? Honestly, I think it's already working because my music sounds better, but maybe I'm just crazy...




You should have the app in your app drawer now. 

Open it and you'll see the options that you can configure.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
Originally Posted by *esteebin* 




 http://gizmodo.com/this-haswell-packing-gaming-laptop-is-your-deal-of-the-511671388
  
 Scroll down to Audio section:
  
 Sound Earphones selling the (soon to be) discontinued Phonak Audeo 132 ($100) and 122 ($80) using the code DEALZMODO for $100 off
  
 Not sure how long this discount will be available, but they are a very good buy at these prices from what I read. They are going to be discontinued from what I see in the iem/portable deals alert thread. Bought a pair Friday night.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, now the question, burning on the minds of millions, is....CKS1000 vs CKS77x!!!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> OK, now the question, burning on the minds of millions, is....CKS1000 vs CKS77x!!!!!




CKS1000 is the winner for me.

If I got the CKS77X I'd always hate myself for not spending more and getting the top notch CK1Ks instead.

Plus the CK1K look so sexy in red.


----------



## jant71

For me, the 77X is the reason I doubt I'll get the CKS1000(unless I get an offer I can't refuse). The new styling/ergonomics is really a step ahead. Seems to make the rest of the line look old already. I'll just have to wait for the next CKS flagship earphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't like white though.
   
  Can't get the 1000 now that many things are getting better and closer in SQ and they are probably going to lose the turbine look-alike design and adding better fitting/looking curves.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I have been perpetually amazed at how much I like the the ele dac, and I can hardly believe it only cost $20. So to get something that is "a step above" for $30 sounds like a "no brainer" to me!


 
  Maybe I'm the biggest noob here, but for me the ELE dac is the worst source I've ever heard. One friend bought and didn't like it, so i borrow it from him and did some A/B with my Hifimediy and my EliteBook laptop and even my laptop with integrated software IDT chip was way better than ELE to my noob ears. To me ELE has very big bass roll off, even bigger than the other PCM2704 dac I've tested, and maybe that's why it sounds bright to some. Also ELE has a lot of amplification, even with MH1C which is power hungry IEM my normal listening volume is around 15 with ELE and around 50 with Hifimediy Sabre and this additionally should degrade the sound quality with the ELE dac. I would not recommend ELE unless you have no sound card or the card is from the 90s. Of course this is just my noob opinion, some may like the bass roll off.


----------



## waynes world

^ Interesting, that's for sure!


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Maybe I'm the biggest noob here, but for me the ELE dac is the worst source I've ever heard. One friend bought and didn't like it, so i borrow it from him and did some A/B with my Hifimediy and my EliteBook laptop and even my laptop with integrated software IDT chip was way better than ELE to my noob ears. To me ELE has very big bass roll off, even bigger than the other PCM2704 dac I've tested, and maybe that's why it sounds bright to some. Also ELE has a lot of amplification, even with MH1C which is power hungry IEM my normal listening volume is around 15 with ELE and around 50 with Hifimediy Sabre and this additionally should degrade the sound quality with the ELE dac. I would not recommend ELE unless you have no sound card or the card is from the 90s. Of course this is just my noob opinion, some may like the bass roll off.


 

 I agree, Hifimediy is in a different league compared to ELE.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I would not recommend ELE unless you have no sound card or the card is from the 90s. Of course this is just my noob opinion, some may like the bass roll off.


 
  Nah, it's not that bad. Something like an Asus DGX is not particularly better and let alone a built-in sound card. The ELE is probably better than at least 90% of the built-in sound cards that most people have. But yeah, if people already have a semi-decent dedicated sound card they shouldn't expect miracles even though that should be something people should already know given that the ELE costs 2-3 times less than those decent entry-level cards.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

benf said:


> I agree, Hifimediy is in a different league compared to ELE.




I really wanna get a HifiMediy and compare it to my ASUS XONAR U3.

To be honest I doubt there would be much competition considering the ASUS only goes up to 16bit.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, it's not that bad. Something like an Asus DGX is not particularly better and let alone a built-in sound card. The ELE is probably better than at least 90% of the built-in sound cards that most people have. But yeah, if people already have a semi-decent dedicated sound card they shouldn't expect miracles even though that should be something people should already know given that the ELE costs 2-3 times less than those decent entry-level cards.


 
  OK, but am I the only one that hear the bass roll off? It is pretty significant roll off in my opinion.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> OK, but am I the only one that hear the bass roll off? It is pretty significant roll off in my opinion.


 
  Well, I gave mine to my father a few weeks ago but I don't remember anything significant. It is a bit on the cold side but nothing like shocking bass roll-off or anything. I think some people confuse the cold signature that comes from a thinner note presentation to bright sound but the ELE isn't at all as treble-happy as some people have described it (or in your statement bright due to bass roll-off). Bass roll-off affects the sub-bass, so the lower extension of the bass suffers - not the mid-bass, which is the one that warms the sound. Overall, The Hifimediy was similar in presentation to it initially but it does get smoother and a bit warmer after some use. It is worth the extra money over the ELE but it's nothing like a mind-blowing difference making it far superior to the ELE or anything IMO


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hey some good news regarding the CKS77X.. This is a loosely google translated review of the CKS77X on amazon japan.
> 
> This review is from: audio-technica SOLID BASS Inner Ear Headphones Black Red ATH-CKS77X BRD (Electronics)
> I have heard in various ways than mass retailers.
> ...


 
  i've read any review stating the opposite. the CKS99 still being better. so couldnt trust those reviews


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You should have the app in your app drawer now.
> 
> Open it and you'll see the options that you can configure.


 
  If I just edit the settings it will affect my audio all the time then? Or do I have to make sure I open the program every time I restart my phone?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Got the Carbo Tenore.  Compared to the CKN70 and S500, they are much harder to drive.  S500 easiest to drive, then CKN709, then Carbo Tenore.
> 
> Out of the box, they sound good, but I feel that the tone of the treble is too high; should be a little darker.  I also wish they had more bass.  Time to burn them in and then change tips.  My guess is that I would have preferred the Carbo Basso.
> 
> ...


 
  Really liking the Carbo Tenore now.  I'm so glad I found this thread; very happy with the S500 for on-ear and Carbo Tenore for IEM.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I gave mine to my father a few weeks ago but I don't remember anything significant. It is a bit on the cold side but nothing like shocking bass roll-off or anything. I think some people confuse the cold signature that comes from a thinner note presentation to bright sound but the ELE isn't at all as treble-happy as some people have described it (or in your statement bright due to bass roll-off). Bass roll-off affects the sub-bass, so the lower extension of the bass suffers - not the mid-bass, which is the one that warms the sound. Overall, The Hifimediy was similar in presentation to it initially but it does get smoother and a bit warmer after some use. It is worth the extra money over the ELE but it's nothing like a mind-blowing difference making it far superior to the ELE or anything IMO


 
  Ye, maybe is not roll off, like I said I'm noob, but when I switch with my HS2 between Hifimediy (or laptop) and ELE, the bass just disapeer.


----------



## Kamakahah

jakkal said:


> Ye, maybe is not roll off, like I said I'm noob, but when I switch with my HS2 between Hifimediy (or laptop) and ELE, the bass just disapeer.




Are you loving that HS2? I am. Makes A/B so much easier and accurate. 

I'm thinking of picking up a second one now.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> If I just edit the settings it will affect my audio all the time then? Or do I have to make sure I open the program every time I restart my phone?




No, its system wide effect so it's always active.

You can change on the fly too. 




grayson73 said:


> Really liking the Carbo Tenore now.  I'm so glad I found this thread; very happy with the S500 for on-ear and Carbo Tenore for IEM.




Glad you're happy with the Tenores mate, my Yamaha EPH100 are forgotten because of those little wonder IEMs lol


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Are you loving that HS2? I am. Makes A/B so much easier and accurate.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a second one now.


 
  I love it. It is very nicely build little device that can be used in so many ways. For that price it is a steal.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jakkal said:


> I love it. It is very nicely build little device that can be used in so many ways. For that price it is a steal.




I'm planning to pick one up as well at some point, gonna use it output into more than one set of speakers.


----------



## cubota890

So this is my opinion on many iem and headphone SQ alone. Best item which sound best gets 10, then others get relative score to best. So if score is 9.9- it delivers 99% of sound of best.
1. HD-25 10/ CKS99 10
3. CKN-70 9.9
4. CKM-500 9.7
5. CKS77/ TF10 9.6
7. HM5/HD595 9.5
9. Westone 2/xba-4 9.4
11. MMDT 9.3
.......
MH1-C 9.1
SE-215 9
VC-02 8.9
monoprice 8320 8.5
awei es300i/es800m 8.5
FX40 8.2-because of treble
sm e30 8.1
fxd80 3-unamped, 7.6 amped
beats tour 4- 100% genuine
orange dx buds 1
nokia earbuds 0.0000001


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> For me, the 77X is the reason I doubt I'll get the CKS1000(unless I get an offer I can't refuse). The new styling/ergonomics is really a step ahead. Seems to make the rest of the line look old already. I'll just have to wait for the next CKS flagship earphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i am with you on this one jants, i am waiting it out until they makes something without that earbud/ iem hybrid housing design. The 77X seems like an improvement on the overall design due to the smaller profile and the earbud part is smaller.  So here's hoping... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> So this is my opinion on many iem and headphone SQ alone. Best item which sound best gets 10, then others get relative score to best. So if score is 9.9- it delivers 99% of sound of best.
> 1. HD-25 10/ CKS99 10
> 3. CKN-70 9.9
> 4. CKM-500 9.7
> ...


 
  Holy crap those fxd80s are that bad for you. I still need to try them out and see for myself, but i don't believe they can be that bad tbh.  You even put the FX40s over them??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Everyone has different tastes/ preferences and all but still.....


----------



## 7S Cameron

Before the FXD80s were burnt in I thought my FX40s sounded better. They were so cold and sharp. It was really how cold they were and the lack of bass that turned me off. After they were burned in they are awesome though. They sound like a more refined S500 in IEM form to me.


----------



## nihontoman

here's something for all of ya zero audio lovers - new single and dual driver models. yes, you can start saving up  I know I'm doing just that


----------



## Huxley

Oh god that's me in trouble, what i think is the basso model might probably be too bassy for my liking, going from the build size, but those tenore's look gorgeous especially that nozzle.
   
  I feel an itch coming on.
   
  Can anyone translate for us what's being said, thanks.


----------



## nihontoman

from my veeery limited Japanese, I think that those are:
   
  BA drivers single and dual driver configurations
  made from carbon fiber and glass (I'm not sure about glass but I think he says it)
  that's it. doesn't say much more...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Oh god that's me in trouble, what i think is the basso model might probably be too bassy for my liking, going from the build size, but those tenore's look gorgeous especially that nozzle.


 
   
  I haven't tried the Tenores, but...
   
  The basso's bass is _very_ nice. I never feel that it is too much though. Imo, they have less mid-bass quanity than the vsd1's, but the bass extends deeper when required, has more detail and is better controlled. Very nice. The fact that the Basso's seem just about perfect for me is the thing that is holding me back from the Tenores...
   
  Anyway, if you like the bass of the vsd1's, I personally think that you would love the bass of the basso's. Having said that... go for the Tenores - I would love to know what you think!


----------



## nihontoman

heres a Japanese article of some sorts:
   
http://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201305/12/33033.html
   
  good luck reading that


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> heres a Japanese article of some sorts:
> 
> http://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201305/12/33033.html
> 
> good luck reading that


 
  Ah, chrome will handle it LOL


----------



## Huxley

nihontoman said:


> from my veeery limited Japanese, I think that those are:
> 
> BA drivers single and dual driver configurations
> made from carbon fiber and glass (I'm not sure about glass but I think he says it)
> that's it. doesn't say much more...




Well carbon fiber is essentially carbon weave and fibreglass epoxy, perhaps something lost in translation. 

The dual ba has me very interested, no idea of a release date?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Well carbon fiber is essentially carbon weave and fibreglass epoxy, perhaps something lost in translation.
> 
> The dual ba has me very interested, no idea of a release date?


 
  Well, if you trust the translation of chrome the release should be this fall with the price still undecided


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I haven't tried the Tenores, but...
> 
> The basso's bass is _very_ nice. I never feel that it is too much though. Imo, they have less mid-bass quanity than the vsd1's, but the bass extends deeper when required, has more detail and is better controlled. Very nice. The fact that the Basso's seem just about perfect for me is the thing that is holding me back from the Tenores...
> 
> Anyway, if you like the bass of the vsd1's, I personally think that you would love the bass of the basso's. Having said that... go for the Tenores - I would love to know what you think!


 
  Interesting.  I'm the opposite; I'm curious whether I'd like the Basso more, but I'm liking the Tenore so much after burn-in.  I no longer find the bass lacking.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Interesting.  I'm the opposite; I'm curious whether I'd like the Basso more, but I'm liking the Tenore so much after burn-in.  I no longer find the bass lacking.


 
   
  I should point out that I find the Basso's treble to be just about perfect for me.
   
  I don't think that we are helping each other with the resistance lol!


----------



## waynes world

Basically, we are counting on DannyBai to lead us through the Zero Audio darkness!


----------



## MrEleventy

waynes world said:


> Basically, we are counting on DannyBai to lead us through the Zero Audio darkness!




Meh, this can be solved with the same solution that the almight 'MER-CA has developed.... throw money at it!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> Interesting.  I'm the opposite; I'm curious whether I'd like the Basso more, but *I'm liking the Tenore so much after burn-in.  I no longer find the bass lacking.*




Hate to say it but... told ya!!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





huxley said:


> Well carbon fiber is essentially carbon weave and fibreglass epoxy, perhaps something lost in translation.
> 
> The dual ba has me very interested, no idea of a release date?


 
  but I'm, not sure that is the case right now. anyways, we need someone with enough proficiency in Japanese to let us know for sure


----------



## kova4a

Well, the chrome translation says something about brass aside from the carbon and aluminium but I can't understand whether is just the nozzles or what. I should ask my friend in Japan what it says exactly when he wakes up if no one has translated it by then.


----------



## MrEleventy

grayson73 said:


> Interesting.  I'm the opposite; I'm curious whether I'd like the Basso more, but I'm liking the Tenore so much after burn-in.  I no longer find the bass lacking.




Hey, I figure I'll include you in on what I've found that works for my set of ATH-CKN70s since you have the same issues that I did with them. For what it's worth, I find that the CKN70s highs smooth out and aren't artificial sounding when amped. It doesn't matter the type of amping as I've tried it with 2 SSs, a hybrid, and a tube (E17, Objective2, Aune T1, Darkvoice 336se) and it's a whole lot less distracting and smoother sounding. For the sibilant aspect, how sibilant they get depends on your amp. I find that it almost goes away altogether on neutral /neutral-warm amps like the E17 or Darkvoice. That does make it a little less portable.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Basically, we are counting on DannyBai to lead us through the Zero Audio darkness!


 
  +1


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Hey, I figure I'll include you in on what I've found that works for my set of ATH-CKN70s since you have the same issues that I did with them. For what it's worth, I find that the CKN70s highs smooth out and aren't artificial sounding when amped. It doesn't matter the type of amping as I've tried it with 2 SSs, a hybrid, and a tube (E17, Objective2, Aune T1, Darkvoice 336se) and it's a whole lot less distracting and smoother sounding. For the sibilant aspect, how sibilant they get depends on your amp. I find that it almost goes away altogether on neutral /neutral-warm amps like the E17 or Darkvoice. That does make it a little less portable.


 
  Thanks, but I was specifically looking for IEMs that I could use with my phone, since I always have that with me and don't always have an amp with me.


----------



## MrEleventy

grayson73 said:


> Thanks, but I was specifically looking for IEMs that I could use with my phone, since I always have that with me and don't always have an amp with me.




Even tho I have my E17 with me most of the time in my messenger bag, it's not always in the chain so yeah, I totally agree. Especially when my player is my phone. Who wants to try to use your phone with a rubberband around it??  I find that it's not sooo bad with it at about 80-90% of my regular listening volume, so I deal with it that way when I'm on the go.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, the chrome translation says something about brass aside from the carbon and aluminium but I can't understand whether is just the nozzles or what. I should ask my friend in Japan what it says exactly when he wakes up if no one has translated it by then.


 
  oh, that makes sense. so I basically misheard brass for glass. Japanized English words are sometimes kinda hard to distinguished 
  thanks for clarification.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> oh, that makes sense. so I basically misheard brass for glass. Japanized English words are sometimes kinda hard to distinguished
> thanks for clarification.


 
  I just watched the video and he pretty clearly says it's brass LOL You just need to watch more anime and hentai like me to improve your Japanese


----------



## Lifted Andreas

*Anyone remember these beauties??*


----------



## Huxley

Yeah they're sibilant


----------



## Lifted Andreas

huxley said:


> Yeah they're sibilant




Lol, well I've been reading the FXT90 thread and no one in there mentions that they are even close to sibilant


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That's not very nice!


 
   
  I've got another one for you Wayne!
   

   
http://www.inearmatters.net/2009/01/list_01.html
http://www.inearmatters.net/2013/06/review-t-peos-d-202-h-100-and-h-200.html#more


----------



## Grayson73

Did anyone ever try the Zero Audio BX500?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I just watched the video and he pretty clearly says it's brass LOL You just need to watch more anime and hentai like me to improve your Japanese


 
  even my Japanese teacher heard garasu (glass) so yeah...


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> *Anyone remember these beauties??*




Nice, do you own them? I've no luck hunting one down back then and settled for the L2 instead. I think this would more in line with the LTD tag than the LTD2.


----------



## CrystalT

Hey guys, Pioneer SE-A1000 can be gotten for $60. It used to retail at $200. To be quite honest, at $200, it was extremely competitive. Now, at $60, it's easily the best sub-$100 full-sized headphone. Huge 50mm open-backed headphones. velour earpads. Design reminds me of Audio Technica's AD series. Extremely good sub bass extension for open-air cans.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> even my Japanese teacher heard garasu (glass) so yeah...


 
  yeah, right... you should change your teacher then


----------



## kova4a

double post


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> Nice, do you own them? I've no luck hunting one down back then and settled for the L2 instead. I think this would more in line with the LTD tag than the LTD2.




I will own them in just over a week hopefully, managed to buy one used fairly cheap yesterday. 

They are definitely more suited to the LTD tag since its almost impossible to find them nowadays since they have been discontinued.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Hey guys, Pioneer SE-A1000 can be gotten for $60. It used to retail at $200. To be quite honest, at $200, it was extremely competitive. Now, at $60, it's easily the best sub-$100 full-sized headphone. Huge 50mm open-backed headphones. velour earpads. Design reminds me of Audio Technica's AD series. Extremely good sub bass extension for open-air cans.


 

 haha i am sure they will be better than superluxes that's for sure. Pretty good for $60 but it seems like they have some issues...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/648394/pioneer-se-a1000-anyone-have-these


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> I will own them in just over a week hopefully, managed to buy one used fairly cheap yesterday.
> 
> They are definitely more suited to the LTD tag since its almost impossible to find them nowadays since they have been discontinued.




Great find Lifted, and it's one good sounding and enjoyable phone to have around for me. I still use it quite a bit and I don't see myself letting go of it. Hope you have a good time with yours.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> haha i am sure they will be better than superluxes that's for sure. Pretty good for $60 but it seems like they have some issues...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/648394/pioneer-se-a1000-anyone-have-these


 
   
  I like this from one of the amazon.com reviews...
   


> [size=small]Pro's[/size][size=small][/size]
> [size=small]The sound is very good, clean and neutral. The pressure is so light you forget these are headphones making noise.[/size][size=small][/size]
> [size=small]The headphones are comfortable to wear, I managed 8 hours with no irritation.[/size][size=small][/size]
> [size=small]The lead is long enough to reach the tv without issue.[/size][size=small][/size]
> ...


----------



## PeterDLai

Looks like DUNU is going to have their own dual BA/single dynamic hybrid design (a la T-PEOS H-200).
   
  DUNU DN-1000


----------



## waynes world

^ Sweet looking silver bullets!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> Great find Lifted, and it's one good sounding and enjoyable phone to have around for me. I still use it quite a bit and I don't see myself letting go of it. Hope you have a good time with yours.




Yeah I'm really looking forward to it. More carbon nanotubes tech in my life is something I can't refuse lol

Trance music should sound pretty sweet on them. 




waynes world said:


> ^ Sweet looking silver bullets!




+1


----------



## sacrifice13

After about 50 hours of burn-in, the CKS77X have improved tremendously. The mids and highs are more present, and the bass has tightened significantly. These do sound amazing with bass-heavy genres obviously, but it can deifintely handle everything I have thrown at it. They have such a 3-D sound to them, it's incredible, and the separation is really great so nothing ever sounds congested. These things are incredible, I highly recommend them.


----------



## d marc0

peterdlai said:


> Looks like DUNU is going to have their own dual BA/single dynamic hybrid design (a la T-PEOS H-200).
> 
> DUNU DN-1000




That looks sexy! I can imagine how comfortable those would be like the zero audios. If the sound and price is just as good as the H200, then it's going to be a winner!


----------



## Huxley

lifted andreas said:


> Lol, well I've been reading the FXT90 thread and no one in there mentions that they are even close to sibilant




Furry muff only going by what I've heard.


----------



## DannyBai

Look what came in.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those Tenores look sexy!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Those Tenores look sexy!


 
  They sound sexy too.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> They sound sexy too.




Glad you like them. 

Will be waiting on your impressions + Basso comparison.  

Try and play some Trance through them mate, you'll be amazed.

Just the beginning of my latest mix from here will do: http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas


----------



## Dsnuts

Sweetness. Look forward to read about both of em. Mine cleared with Tenso.. But it is draw of the luck on how fast it gets to me.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Look what came in.


 
   
  Looking forward to your impression on the Basso / Tenore comparision as well as the CKS1000 / CKS77X.
   
  Incidentally, nobody heard the SZ2000 ???


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sweetness. Look forward to read about both of em. Mine cleared with Tenso.. But it is draw of the luck on how fast it gets to me.


 
   
  I wonder how these Tenores compares with the Vsonics VC02 which Joker values at a perfect 10 here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-284-iems-compared-sony-mh1c-added-06-09-13-p-704/9600#post_9199207


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> I wonder how these Tenores compares with the Vsonics VC02 which Joker values at a perfect 10 here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-284-iems-compared-sony-mh1c-added-06-09-13-p-704/9600#post_9199207


 
   
  I hadn't really read about the VC02's until just now. It's hard to ignore a 10 value rating from |joker|, that's for sure! So yeah, someone bring on the comparison to the Tenores! Or the VSD1's for that matter.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I hadn't really read about the VC02's until just now. It's hard to ignore a 10 value rating from |joker|, that's for sure! So yeah, someone bring on the comparison to the Tenores! Or the VSD1's for that matter.


 
  Well, that's just what all the sub-$100 vsonics have in common - a 10 value rating. It's not just the vc02. Do you wanna bet what will be the VSD1 value rating?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, that's just what all the sub-$100 vsonics have in common - a 10 value rating. It's not just the vc02. Do you wanna bet what will be the VSD1 value rating?


 
   
  I'm gonna go with 10.1 (I remember now that you like the vsd1's more than the vc02's!).


----------



## DannyBai

Some initial impressions:
   
  CKS77X has a huge sound.  Stage is ultra deep, I mean ultra deep.  It might give the CKS1000's a run for its money in this department.  Unfortunately, that's about it for comparisons with the flagship.  Bass is monstrous and loose.  I don't remember the CKS77's being this big but it's been awhile since I heard those.  Bass has good mix of sub-bass and mid-bass and it vibrates the eardrums with bass heavy music.  Even on music without big bass, these things bring out the bass.  I honestly can't remember the last basshead earphone with this much crazy bass.  Thankfully the midrange doesn't suffer from the bass.  Like the new generation AT's, the vocals are very present and it doesn't get very sibilant.  Treble has some peaks but nothing bothersome.  There's plenty of sparkle and sounds quite excellent.  These things are gonna need some burn-in so the bass calms down and the treble smoothes out.  
   
  Zero Audio Tenores sound smooth right out of the box like the Basso's.  Stage is wide and deep, nice surround sound effect but less than the Basso's.  Bass is punchy and reaches almost as deep as the Basso's but less in quantity.  Tenore's do have punchier bass.  Midrange is close call but the Basso's are slightly more forward sounding to me but the Tenore's are smoother.  I think the less space makes the Tenore's more intimate sounding.  Treble sounds pretty much the same also but the bigger stage of the Basso's allows for better instrument separation.  It seems they are basically tuned the same for the most part but the Basso's bigger housing and bigger driver allows for more air and bigger bass.  Both earphones are balanced nicely but the Tenore's are more intimate and doesn't have as big of a "wow" factor as the Basso's.  
   
  I'll report back on both after some burn.


----------



## waynes world

Good stuff Danny!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice Danny.. You know as good as these Zero Audios are I can't wait to try them new dual BA phones that will be coming out. As per the CKS77X. It is going to be an interesting comparo against the older CKS77, XB90EX, CKS1000..
   
  I was mentioning to Danny here that it is interesting to me that the CKS77X is using pretty much the same design of the older CKS77s. A single air chamber but a big one. One aspect of the CKS77 I love is how deep they sound..It will be interesting to hear how they turn out after burn in. If the bass tightens out and treble smooths out those should be very nice..I look forward to my girly white pair.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> *I look forward to my girly white pair.*


 
   
  Pics of you wearing them are, of course, mandatory!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Some initial impressions:
> 
> *CKS77X has a huge sound.  Stage is ultra deep, I mean ultra deep.*  It might give the CKS1000's a run for its money in this department.  Unfortunately, that's about it for comparisons with the flagship.  *Bass is monstrous *and loose.  I don't remember the CKS77's being this big but it's been awhile since I heard those.  Bass has good mix of sub-bass and mid-bass and it vibrates the eardrums with bass heavy music.  Even on music without big bass, these things bring out the bass.  I honestly can't remember the last basshead earphone with this much crazy bass.  Thankfully the midrange doesn't suffer from the bass.  Like the new generation AT's, the vocals are very present and it doesn't get very sibilant.  Treble has some peaks but nothing bothersome.  There's plenty of sparkle and sounds quite excellent.  These things are gonna need some burn-in so the bass calms down and the treble smoothes out.


 
  Already sounding like a nice one to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyhwo can't wait for your take on the corecools and how they compare to the ZAs and the 77Xs.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys will be interested on the OTHER item I am getting as well. Which I will disclose when they get the treatment..It is not what you guys are thinking I am getting..A super duper secret item. A first for the discovery thread. Oooo. What could it be...??


----------



## DannyBai

Make sure never to change out the pink and clear tips.  The BRD version sure look perdy in real life.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am digging on the clear to nozzle coloration of them CKS77X tips.You know you can order those tips on Amazon Japan.? I remember while I was looking at Amazon Japan stuff the other day landing on a packet of CKS77X tips.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I am digging on the clear to nozzle coloration of them CKS77X tips.You know you can order those tips on Amazon Japan.? I remember while I was looking at Amazon Japan stuff the other day landing on a packet of CKS77X tips.


 
  They are actually really nice tips.  Looks good and good quality to boot.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Looking forward to your impression on the Basso / Tenore comparision as well as the CKS1000 / CKS77X.
> 
> *Incidentally, nobody heard the SZ2000 ???*


 
  Hey ghost why don't you start the hype train for us here at the discovery thread with those SZs, the honor is all yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You guys will be interested on the OTHER item I am getting as well. Which I will disclose when they get the treatment..It is not what you guys are thinking I am getting..A super duper secret item. A first for the discovery thread. Oooo. What could it be...??


 
  Can it be....??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.head-fi.org/t/667596/if-you-suffer-mental-health-problems-and-narrow-sound-stage
   
  That 3rd comment LMAO. Well it is not THAT surprising since you're getting these from Jpn and you know how crazy those peps are regarding stuff like this. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

LLOOOOLZ.!!!!!!!!
   
  Ya the Japanese are not afraid of them toyz!. Lol..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> LLOOOOLZ.!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya the Japanese are not afraid of them toyz!. Lol..


 
  Hey almost forgot this is right up WAYNES alley then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You know how he loves those special type of rings.


----------



## waynes world

Mmmm... rings!


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

will that ring work on a 7 incher ...... (wide)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Mmmm... rings!




Sugar coated...?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Sugar coated...?


 
   
  If you must know...
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/4245#post_9041112


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> If you must know...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/4245#post_9041112
> :eek:




That would excite me, except I'm more into tattoos rather than piercings. 

Nothing against you mate.


----------



## CrystalT

waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I modded mine to have a removable cable because of how large the stock cable is. 

But yeah, portability is debatable. They drive well, but the stock cable was intended for home use. 

The main thing is that they're unbeatable at their price range. You also won't find anything with better quality, separation, or imaging until you start really shelling out the money. 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That would excite me, except I'm more into tattoos rather than piercings.
> 
> Nothing against you mate.


 
   
  You don't know what you're missing until you try it!


----------



## DannyBai

Update on the CKS77X.  Bass has tightened up and the midrange and treble has zero fatigue already.  Midrange and Treble is fantastic.  Stage is still super deep.  Bass is still monstrous though but I love it for some reason.  I think these make the XB90EX, FXZ200 and any other bass phone I've heard recently not as bassy.  These are the true subwoofers with some mid-bass to boot.  Fun as hell to listen to bass driven tunes.  Instrument separation gets a bit hidden by the bass but still manages quite well for such a crazy bass earphone.  These things are insane.


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet these things are bassier than the CKS1000.. Sounds like a fun phone.. Can't wait to try them out..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Update on the CKS77X.  Bass has tightened up and the midrange and treble has zero fatigue already.  Midrange and Treble is fantastic.  Stage is still super deep.  Bass is still monstrous though but I love it for some reason. * I think these make the XB90EX, FXZ200 and any other bass phone I've heard recently not as bassy.  *These are the true subwoofers with some mid-bass to boot.  Fun as hell to listen to bass driven tunes.  Instrument separation gets a bit hidden by the bass but still manages quite well for such a crazy bass earphone.  These things are insane.


 
  hoho say what?!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I can't wait for the CKS1000X


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I hadn't really read about the VC02's until just now. It's hard to ignore a 10 value rating from |joker|, that's for sure! So yeah, someone bring on the comparison to the Tenores! Or the VSD1's for that matter.


 
   
  I was recommended the VC02 by the nice gentleman from Lendmeyourears after he found out that I have the gr07be, gr06 and gr02be, he said it would be something different from all the Vsonics I have.
   
  And I'm glad I took his recommendation, these VC02 are unique and I agree with ljokerl's review of them, an iem that focuses on the mids and highs with a recessed low end, completely opporsite of what I'm used to.
   
  Heard the VSD1 is closer to the gr07bes.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *Hey ghost why don't you start the hype train for us here at the discovery thread with those SZs, the honor is all yours.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ya' trolling me ?      ...at $370 a pop, I think I'll pass that honor to our honourary leader Dsnut or Danny, If they says it's that good, then I'll follow as a dutiful soldier from the legions of the Discovery thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes, the Japanese are funny and weird with curio like that aren't they ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> Ya' trolling me ?      ...at $370 a pop, I think I'll pass that honor to our honourary leader Dsnut or Danny, If they says it's that good, then I'll follow as a dutiful soldier from the legions of the Discovery thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nah, i ain't trollin' ya'. GO GET DEM CORECOOLS ASAP!!! THEY WILL BLOW YOUR MIND,......... WITH MY MOD THAT IS. hoho
   
  My FXZ200s are done cuz of those corecools. LMAO, Mochill was right that they were special and it even surprised me how special they were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i'll give credit where credit is due, mochill my man you were right about this one as well, but maybe even you haven't fully understood/ heard the full potential of Chinese Cheapos/CoreCools/CCs.
   

   
... you know the routine by now.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> They are actually really nice *tips*.  Looks good and good quality to boot.


 
  better than the old cks77's?  they're sold alone


----------



## baydude

Where can I order the cks77x??


----------



## cubota890

cheapest cks77x is available on cooljapannow.jp for $75 with worldwide shipping.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

baydude said:


> Where can I order the cks77x??




I'd buy them off Amazon Japan.


----------



## baydude

How am I supposed to navigate the Japanese pages lol?


----------



## baydude

How does the cks77x compare to the cks99?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

baydude said:


> How am I supposed to navigate the Japanese pages lol?




You learn Japanese... :rolleyes:

Or use Google Chrome and it translates for you automatically.


----------



## MrEleventy

there is a English version of Amazon jp...


----------



## doctorjazz

Not really a discovery, but I guess it is a discovery to me. Sort of the opposite, in fact, going out of production. Sinnce "bang for the buck" is a criteria for some of the discovery, I thought this might interest some folks. I did just get the Audeo PFE 132 for $100 (122's are $80 and the same iem's without the accessories), need to enter code DEALZMODO at Earphone solutions for $100 off on these...Joker loved them, just got them yesterday, really detailed, nice soundstage, for $80-100 very nice buy. The only issue is that they are being discontinued, stocked up on some gray filters, I'd expect them to still be waranteed as Phonak is mostly a hearing aid manufacturer, and will hopefully still be around to honor it.


----------



## Kamakahah

Put 100 hours of burn in on the VSD1. Tonight I decided to spend some time tip rolling and comparing it to the CKN70s. 
 Truth be told, I really just wanted to play with/test the Fiio HS2. 
  
 Tips rolled: 
 Stock silicone & foam, Comply p-series, Sony hybrid, Auvio, cheap tri-level tips from amazon. 
 Best tip for SQ: Tri-level tips off amazon (more on this later). - also least comfortable.
 Most comfortable: Sony Hybrids
  
 I spent about 4 hours doing tests/listening. I'll keep my findings simple. Won't be commenting on every aspect. Here is what I found:
  
 VSD1:
*Pros:*
*High:* Good sparkle/shimmer. Good presence. Not particularly sibilant.
  
*Mids:* Laid back (if you like that). 
  
*B**ass:* Punches with authority, more so than the CKN70. Great for those bassy tracks when you want to feel the bass.
  
*Cons:*
*High:* Has a peak at 4k. Less pronounced than the CKN70. Slightly metallic. 
  
*Mid:* Sounds recessed in comparison to the forward CKN70s mids, tips and EQ of mid-bass(see BASS) help to normalize. Won't give you that 'haunted' feeling from great vocal tracks.
  
*Bass:* Mid/Upper-bass at ~110Hz bleeds into the mids. EQ a reduction of 2-3dB @ 110Hz really opens up the mids.
 Suffers from harmonic distortion ~70Hz. Goes just slightly lower than the CKN70, but not noticeable in music, only during sub frequency tests. 
 Can sound bloated depending on the track.
  
*Tip changes*: I'm only going to mention the ones that provided noticeable changes.
  
Tri-level tips from Amazon: These are my least favorite tips in all my collection, but I tried them for the hell of it and OMGWTF...seriously?
 These have a very deep insertion. So much so, that I have to make sure I don't put them in too far and damage my eardrum. Leaves the VSD1 stick far out of my ear.
 These tamed the bloated bass, brought the mids to meet the lows/highs. Most interesting though, removed most of the 4k peak and 90% of the sibilance on tracks that are naturally sibilant.
 Specifically Dashboard Confessional - Screaming Infidelities (live). That track is just stupid sibilant and some how these tips annihilated those negatives.
 ***Honestly I'm still blown away by the changes, enough to make me want to sell off my CKN70s, except the comfort of those tips is the worst, so it's a no go.
 If only the Tri-flanged tips were more comfortable for me, it would be a no brainer. Unfortunately, it just feels too awkward/uncomfortable for me
  
Sony Hybrid: I only mention these because I find them the most comfortable with these. 
  
Foam tips: Not very comfortable, negligible sound differences. 
  
 Wide-boar tips: Auvio ( & others not mentioned) - Least pleasant SQ. I'd avoid them if possible. 
  
*Conclusion:* I found these enjoyable for bass heavy music. Less fatiguing than the CKN70s, but also less engaging for rock, vocals, or detailed tracks where you want good separation. These greatly benefit from a little EQ. I suggest a 2-3dB @ ~110Hz & ~4k Hz. 
  
 --------------------------------------
  
*Edit: **Almost forgot, the HS2 was perfect. So easy to work with and make A/Bing a lot easier and more accurate IMO. *


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey thanks for your impressions on the VSD1 Kamakahah.. I will post that on the front page.
   
  In other news. Thanks to fnkcow for finding this.. ATH-CKS1000 won Japan's prestigious VGP (Visual Grand Prix) 2013 Gold Audio Excellence Award under >20,000 yen n <30,000 yen category! http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html
   
  The Japanese know whats up.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> *Cons:*
> *High:* Has a peak at 4k. Less pronounced and* less sibilant than the CKN70*. Slightly metallic.


 
  Interesting that you list the less sibilance as a Con.  I didn't like the CKN70 because they were too sibilant.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You learn Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Correct me if I'm wrong.  But Amazon Japan doesn't ship earphones outside of Japan right?
   
  We would have to use a forwarding service like Tenso right?
   
  Ever since Tenso changed their rules about providing ID's with birthday and address I can't sign up.
   
  I live outside of the US and my ID for my temporary home abroad, doesn't show my address or birthday.
   
  Ughh pain in the ass.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

swy05 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.  But Amazon Japan doesn't ship earphones outside of Japan right?
> 
> We would have to use a forwarding service like Tenso right?
> 
> ...




Yes you have to use Tenso. 

Any ID will do, as long as it has your name, date of birth and photo on it. 

For proof of address you will have to submit another document, like a bank statement for example.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yes you have to use Tenso.
> 
> Any ID will do, as long as it has your name, date of birth and photo on it.
> 
> For proof of address you will have to submit another document, like a bank statement for example.


 

 Yeah, the process is really easy. I sent them my details the other day there and I was accepted the day after.


----------



## Gee Simpson

For anyone who has the CKS1000: Are they a worthy upgrade to the CKN70's? If so, how much of an upgrade is it?


----------



## Kamakahah

grayson73 said:


> Interesting that you list the less sibilance as a Con.  I didn't like the CKN70 because they were too sibilant.




Sorry, that was a 5am morning brain mistake. I'll fix it. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## d marc0

It'll be interesting to see the comparison on these:

 CKS1000
 CKS77x
 DX210
   
  If the CKS77x is better than the Basso, I may have to pull the trigger on those and sell the DX210.
  I just can't afford the CKS1000 at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I have other priorities in my wish list...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Yeah, the process is really easy. I sent them my details the other day there and I was accepted the day after.


 
   
  Same here mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, CKS1000 is better than just about anything else under £200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @waynes will surely confirm that.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw, CKS1000 is better than just about anything else under £200.


 
   
  You've heard it?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> You've heard it?




I've heard the praises. 

That's all I need.


----------



## quartertone

There's no substitute for first-hand experience when making bold claims like that.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> There's no substitute for first-hand experience when making bold claims like that.


 
   
  Ok then.
   
  I should have said, many *CLAIM* that its the best sounding IEM under £200.
   
  Gawd, you Germans are so clinical and precise. Jeez.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Same here mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
@Lifted is trying to get me in trouble I see lol! 
   
£200 would be $320US, and there are probably more than a few contenders out there for that price. I certainly love my 1K's, and think that they might be as good or better than anything under $200US, and probably do contend with iems costing $200-$300US. Sadly though, my experience with >$100 iem's so far has been limited to the xba3's, gr07be's and 1k's. All I can safely say is that to my ears, the 1k's sound quite amazing


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> @Lifted is trying to get me in trouble I see lol!


 
   
  Hahha, not at all.
   
  I'm sure you can handle yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I actually meant $200, not in pounds lol


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ok then.
> 
> I should have said, many *CLAIM* that its the best sounding IEM under £200.
> 
> Gawd, you Germans are so clinical and precise. Jeez.


 
  Actually, I'm a Brit.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Actually, I'm a Brit.


 

 Lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ RED COATS GET "EM!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ RED COATS GET "EM!!!


 
   
  ^LOL!

 RED COATS IN BIG HATS!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Hahha, not at all.
> 
> I'm sure you can handle yourself.
> 
> ...


 
  So you haven't heard the H-200? lol ... But the CKS1000 is fantastic!


----------



## Dsnuts

You see this ericp.?

  金賞   AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKS1000



  銀賞   AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CK90PROMK2



  銅賞   AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKS1000LTD



  受賞   DENON AH-C300



  受賞   JVC HA-FXZ200



  受賞   KLIPSCH Image X10



  受賞   KLIPSCH Image X7i



  受賞   SONY XBA-30
   
  They gave it the golden nuts. Though I had no idea the LTD version sounded any different than the stock ones.. From what this award is saying the Red LTD is tuned differently.. Interesting.
   
  I am looking forward to getting my new earphones. They can't get here fast enough.!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So you haven't heard the H-200? lol ... But the CKS1000 is fantastic!


 
   
  I will eventually, just dont have the funds for high-priced IEMs at the moment. 
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They gave it the golden nuts. Though I had no idea the LTD version sounded any different than the stock ones.. From what this award is saying the Red LTD is tuned differently.. Interesting.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting my new earphones. They can't get here fast enough.!!


 
   
  Those are the ones I was gonna get, and they have gone up in price recently too.
   
  Were just over £100 few days ago, and now £113. Something has bumped them up.
   
  In my book, red nuts are a much more valuable colour lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You see this ericp.?
> 
> 金賞   AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKS1000
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Wow Dsnuts! That's very interesting! I can't get over the golden nuts reference though. My old girlfriend ... well, nevermind.  lol


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Wow Dsnuts! That's very interesting! I can't get over the golden nuts reference though. My old girlfriend ... well, nevermind.  lol


 
   
  Almost made it a new kind of "discovery" thread.


----------



## DannyBai

Now I'm curious of the CK90PROMK2


----------



## baydude

Is the cks77x better than the cks99?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Is the cks77x better than the cks99?


 
   
  Not sure if anyone owns both.  I would think the CKS99 would have less bass.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Almost made it a new kind of "discovery" thread.


----------



## CrystalT

Dsnuts have you found anything that isn't really bassy? 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually.. Now that you mention it. What I have on order with my CKS77X will be nothing like the CKS77X. I would wait a bit. It will be something completely different and not as bassy as the recent offerings..Based on what Danny was saying the Audio Zero Tenores DX200s have a lot of nice tech going on for them.. Micro HD.. Large stage, premium build and materials.. I don't have them but I have the Bassos which share many of the traits of the DX200.. Going off of guys that own them they seem to be a nice phone to get into from Japanese manufacture Zero Audio. I am looking forward to their recently announced dual BA offering..I am definitely sold on they way these guys tune their earphones. If you want to try something on the cheap that is pretty crazy for the price is the new ATH-CLR100..Sound quality is very close to the CKN50.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> Dsnuts have you found anything that isn't really bassy?


 
   
  I think that dsnuts discovered the 8320's... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  How much bass do you prefer? The Bassos bass is really nice, and not too overwhelming.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> cheapest cks77x is available on cooljapannow.jp for $75 with worldwide shipping.


 
   

 Does this require Tenso forwarding?


----------



## CrystalT

The CKN50 sounded kinda meh too me. Bass was too prominent.
   
  My favorite budget IEM currently is the Monster N-ergy. Got it on clearance when it was still known under the N-Credible line before they phased it out.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nah, i ain't trollin' ya'. GO GET DEM CORECOOLS ASAP!!! THEY WILL BLOW YOUR MIND,......... WITH MY MOD THAT IS. hoho
> 
> My FXZ200s are done cuz of those corecools. LMAO, Mochill was right that they were special and it even surprised me how special they were.
> 
> ...


 
  How you selling those FXZ200s for old man?!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I'll just leave this here for eye-candy purposes!


----------



## quartertone

Is that just a sticker on the Tenores?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Is that just a sticker on the Tenores?


 
   
  No, they are made from Carbon and Aluminium. Hence the look.


----------



## quartertone

OK, I guess one has to see them in the flesh - on photos it really looks like they've just slapped a logo sticker on!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> OK, I guess one has to see them in the flesh - on photos it really looks like they've just slapped a logo sticker on!




You just cannot grasp how good their build quality is until you hold them in your hand.

Def one of the best!

@DannyBai can confirm.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You just cannot grasp how good their build quality is until you hold them in your hand.
> 
> Def one of the best!


 
   
  'totally agree with this ^


----------



## CrystalT

Those are pretty attractive. What do they sound like? Price point?
   
  I don't believe in break-in, so don't tell me anything about that, please.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> The CKN50 sounded kinda meh too me. Bass was too prominent.
> 
> My favorite budget IEM currently is the Monster N-ergy. Got it on clearance when it was still known under the N-Credible line before they phased it out.


 
  The Tenores have nice, round, articulated bass, which is not overwhelming. The have really nice detailing, and a soundstage that is crazy (I initially thought they might have a bit less tonal color than some other good iem's, but that was only initial impressions. Have to A-B them again one of these days, but sound is really nice). I mentioned the soon-to-be-discounted Audeo 132's earlier...I have spent a little time with them, and, at $80-100, depending on accessories, are a good buy imo. Bass is a bit recessed, but round and there. Detail is  crazy (looking at the thread on them, some feel they are "analytical", though Joker really liked them). What I really think is unique to them, is the comfort level of these babies. They are light, and have a shape that fits in my ears, and disappear more than any others I've tried. I fall asleep listening to iem's, and after a few seconds you don't know these are there (of course, different people have different ear shapes, your mileage may vary). The Tenores, by the way, are light and comfortable as well, but the Audeo is the most comfortable of my iem's.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Audeos are definitely not for bassheads, and my criticism is that I would like a bit more bass myself, but, if that's what you DON'T want, everything else is really nice for the price, and was recommended even at list price, $100 more.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

crystalt said:


> Those are pretty attractive. What do they sound like? Price point?
> 
> I don't believe in break-in, so don't tell me anything about that, please.




Check this thread out for info:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread/

They are worth at least 2 times the price.


----------



## dnullify

They don't call them the perfect fit earphone for nothing it seems. 

Geez, I gotta get out if this thread. I really want to give the bassos a shot. It's a shame they're not importing them. I just wish I could audition them at some point. 

I am a bit of a carbon fiber geek too...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> How you selling those FXZ200s for old man?!


 

 Your Hi-fi Daddy is selling them for $145 shipped but i will do $140 just for ya'.


----------



## baydude

What is better?? Cks77x or Bassos??


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> OK, I guess one has to see them in the flesh - *on photos it really looks like they've just slapped a logo sticker on!*


 

 Yeah that's what I thought as well!


----------



## Gee Simpson

So I know wayne replied yesterday saying they were pretty great but how much better are the CKS1000's compared to the CKN70's? I'm contemplating buying them and wondering if they are worth their price tag?


----------



## Leo888

How' the mid bass of the CKS77X? Would appreciate some feedbacks if the mid bass is the driving force behind the sound or is it balanced with
 the rest of the sond frequency. 

If possible, I'll appreciate some thoughts if it's an upgrade from the old CKS90. If so, please kindly chip in with some differences between the 2. Or should I be looking at the CKS99 and CKS1000?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> Your Hi-fi Daddy is selling them for $145 shipped but i will do $140 just for ya'. :bigsmile_face:


Wow, that happy with the corecools?? I like the tuning of the CKN70s, just looking for something with less sibilant treble and less artificial/metallic highs...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Your Hi-fi Daddy is selling them for $145 shipped but i will do $140 just for ya'.


 
   
  OMG what a price!
   
  Can I be the second son in line?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Wow, that happy with the corecools?? I like the tuning of the CKN70s, just looking for something with less sibilant treble and less artificial/metallic highs...


 

 Yeppp, those cools made me realized something. MASSIVE soundstage with killa bass, along with pretty good mids/ highs is a killer combo.
  Like that alberto dood, this is something i unknowingly desire and love as well. haha


----------



## blueangel2323

The master troll is selling his ws99. The world is about to end.


----------



## Grayson73

Is sfwalcer the only one with the corecool v2 so far?  Do they need to be modded?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> Is sfwalcer the only one with the corecool v2 so far?  Do they need to be modded?




mochill was the first one with corecool V2 as far as I remember.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> The master troll is selling his ws99. The world is about to end.


 
  LMAO those cools are that good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Is sfwalcer the only one with the corecool v2 so far?  Do they need to be modded?


 
  Just place some open filters on the bass vent of housing and the mod is done. You can experiment with all types of stuff to cater to your bass needs, etc. Simple really...
   
... the more thin the material/ with more holes the more bass quantity you'll get. I cut that foam into 2 thin pieces as shown in the pic so more air goes into the housing, which not only tightened the boomy mid bass, but made the overall sub/mid bass quality better as well. As the result the stage sounds much bigger (due to less bass congestion), along with bringing the mids/ highs more forward.  Danny just got my sets yesterday and A/Bed them against some of his other iems, so when he have time he will give some impressions on these.
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> mochill was the first one with corecool V2 as far as I remember.


 
  That quisxx dood also have these cools, but he hasn't posted much on them.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You see this ericp.?
> 
> 金賞   AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKS1000
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting, the CKS1000LTD is not as good as the CKS1000?


----------



## Grayson73

So they like the CKM300, XB30EX, and MX375 better than the Zero Audio Carbo Basso and Carbo Tenore.
   
http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html
   
 [size=medium]
 - Earbud Headphones (5,000 yen)  





  Gold  AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKM300



  Silver  SONY MDR-XB30EX



  Bronze  SENNHEISER MX 375



  Winning  BEYERDYNAMIC DTX41iE



  Winning  MAXELL HP-CN17



  Winning  MAXELL HP-NZ16



  Winning  MAXELL HP-RC16



  Winning  SENNHEISER CX 175



  Winning  SENNHEISER MX 685 SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER OMX 185



  Winning  THE HOUSE OF MARLEY Smile Jamaica with Mic & Remote



  Winning  ZERO AUDIO ZH-DX200-CT



  Winning  ZERO AUDIO ZH-DX210-CB


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I'll just leave this here for eye-candy purposes!


 
  tell me tell me tell me, which you like better? share some comparisons...


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone try the Sony XBA-10?
   
 [size=medium]
 · (¥ 10,000 less than 5,000 yen or more) earbud headphones  






  Gold  SONY XBA-10



  Silver  JVC HA-FXD80



  Bronze  AUDIO-TECHNICA ATH-CKM500



  Winning  BOSE BOSE IE2 AUDIO HEADPHONES



  Winning  JVC HA-FXD70



  Winning  KLIPSCH Image S4 II



  Winning  PIONEER SE-CL541



  Winning  PIONEER SE-CL551



  Winning  SENNHEISER CX 685 SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER OCX 685i BLACK SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER OCX 685i WHITE SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER PMX 685i SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER PX 685i BLACK SPORTS



  Winning  SENNHEISER PX 685i WHITE SPORTS



  Winning  SHURE SE215 Special Edition



  Winning  THE HOUSE OF MARLEY Redemption Song IE


----------



## DannyBai

The Zero Audio's have great build and the decals doesn't seem to be stickers. The carbon fiber markings have an optical illusion when you move the earphones. 

@CrystalIT, if you thought the CKN50 is just meh and too bassy, then the Tenore's would be better for you.


----------



## quisxx

grayson73 said:


> Is sfwalcer the only one with the corecool v2 so far?  Do they need to be modded?



Depends on how much bass you can take in your music. Unmodded these things are beyond basshead quantity of bass. To my ears they put out more bass than any can I have ever heard. Modded... well idk the bass is what has me hooked on these, I wouldnt dare mod them lol.


----------



## ati832

if they were that good they would have won an award


----------



## DannyBai

I have sf's corecool's right now with the mod and I do like the sound.  When I get some time, maybe Sunday evening, I'll do some comparisons.  The bass with the mod compares to the 77X so far.  The rest, not so much which isn't a good or bad thing.


----------



## quartertone

Was there ever a Corecool/Quadlon comparison?


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Same here mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i think by now its pretty much clear that the corecools v2 with the amazing SFWALCER STELLAR MOD absolutely obliterate the cks1000, right sw ?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> So I know wayne replied yesterday saying they were pretty great but how much better are the CKS1000's compared to the CKN70's? I'm contemplating buying them and wondering if they are worth their price tag?


 
  Anyone?


----------



## d marc0

gee simpson said:


> Anyone?




I don't have the cks1000 but they say it sounds similar to the basso. If it does then I would say they sound very different. Cks1000 is warm while ckn70 has a bright sounding signature. I wouldn't compare the two because it boils down to preference.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just for you Gee. I have my CKN70 hooked up with my CKS1000 I have been listening to all day on my Audinst MX2..
   
  I like to think the CKN70 is a mish mash of older and newer tech from AT. What I mean by this is while it is using some state of the art carbon nanotube Micro HD drivers. The way it was tuned is more traditional in approach over the Solid bass offerings by AT. The CKS1000 on the other hand is using older tech in traditional dynamic drivers but also utilizing some new dual chamber tech in combination with a high resolution large 13mm dynamic. Then added to that some really nice balancing that is nothing short of higher end newer tuning by AT.
   
  I noticed AT goes for 2 types of sound that is attenuated on many of their headphones and earphones. For vocals and one for balance. Both these earphones represent some of the newer type tuning AT has been doing yet the the CKN70 has some similarities to some of their older models more so in sound from any of he newer AT offerings.. When doing this A/B I had a realization that the CKN70 has some similarities in tuning to their old flagship CKM99. The forwardness of the mids with a complete and dynamic full bass end of the CKN70 combined with the fact that it is using Carbon nanotubes in Micro HD form means detail is a plenty for the CKN70..
   
  Listening to the CKN70 now on some vocal tracks..Vocals have a highlighted almost brightness to them because of upper frequency attenuation..This of course would make not only vocals stand out but also instruments stand out which is good for some and not for others. Ie Rock, metal. .So while the mids are forward enough to represent the newer AT balancing they are doing on all their recent offerings..These have vocal enhancement. Especially female vocals and make male vocals sound a bit higher pitched than they actually are or lower based on what part of the frequency the vocal hits. So a bit uneven.  Many enthusiasts want that instrument clarity and separation and while the CKN70 certainly does this well enough this attenuation is also the negative factor for many guys that want something with a bit less enhancement in that region.
   
  Don't know if it is a carbon nanotube thing or not but the highs seem to reach extension with ease on these which is another negative or positive pending on how you like your highs. Treble energy and extension is as dynamic as the bass end on the CKN70s and guys that love a complete bass end sometimes don't feel the same way about the highs. It is a fine line that guys will either love or hate.. Admittedly it has been a while since I listened to the CKN70 and these do sound great but lacks smoothness and better balance of higher end AT sound. So with that said..
   
  Enter the CKS1000. Vocals have much better fullness as well as the instruments you hear around them vocals. More natural? Yes. Better balanced? Yes. Better more refined treble extension? Yes. One of the best I have ever heard at any price without being peaky or fatiguing.. The highs to mids not only have a better refined presence but also has a greater sense of depth and space not too many earphones can match.. The stage, depth is smaller on the CKN70.. And stage is not one of their weaknesses. Why would you pay this much for a higher end AT? Simple.. More refinement my friend. The scale of music is greater more fuller while actually tuned better on the CKS1000.  So while the mids can and does have a bit of brightness on the CKN70 it does have some sweetness and good depth to them as well which makes female vocals sound amazing.  The CKS1000 replaces that with warmth smoothness and better more even balanced and deeper mids.
   
  I have been listening to my CKS1000 all day today for a reason. I can listen to classical to jazz to trance to vocals and these don't skip a beat. I absolutely love these earphones. I can't wait to see what AT does next to top these. A new CKM model perhaps. CKM700 or CKM900???


----------



## waynes world

^ Damn - sign me up!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just for you Gee. I have my CKN70 hooked up with my CKS1000 I have been listening to all day on my Audinst MX2..
> 
> I like to think the CKN70 is a mish mash of older and newer tech from AT. What I mean by this is while it is using some state of the art carbon nanotube Micro HD drivers. The way it was tuned is more traditional in approach over the Solid bass offerings by AT. The CKS1000 on the other hand is using older tech in traditional dynamic drivers but also utilizing some new dual chamber tech in combination with a high resolution large 13mm dynamic. Then added to that some really nice balancing that is nothing short of higher end newer tuning by AT.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Great write-up and comparison, Dsnuts. I absolutely love love love love the CKS1000! And the CKN70 is HIGHLY LIKABLE on my listening list .......BUT!!  ............. I'm sorry fellas (and ladies if any are in here). I'm listening to the S. Korean T-PEOS triple-driver hybrid H-200, and it blows the CKN70 out of the water and yes, it's sounds better (to my ear) than the CKS1000. That's not snatching anything from the CKS1000, but the instrument separation, clarity, transparency, weight of notes with the beautiful natural timbre of the dynamic woofer makes the H-200 the lowest costing TOP TIER earphone I've heard (base on MSRP). Yes, I did mean to type top tier! I'm listening through the Fiio E10 DAC/Amp connected to my iMac desktop, and just wow! this even blows the doors off my beloved W4. The S. Koreans got one right for my ears! Yes, I am kicking the hype train engine on this one!!


----------



## waynes world

^ Damn - sign me up!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya my wife is in Korea right now. I would love it if she got me a pair from there. Lol..Aha wish I got in that $200 deal Oh well you snooze you loose.
   
  I am getting something new that is gonna be very interesting and a first for the discovery thread here. Will disclose very soon. Oh and thanks my friend. You can hype any phone you have in your ears on this thread..
   
  As you know hype is a good thing around these parts.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya my wife is in Korea right now. I would love it if she got me a pair from there. Lol..Aha wish I got in that $200 deal Oh well you snooze you loose.
> 
> I am getting something new that is gonna be very interesting and a first for the discovery thread here. Will disclose very soon. Oh and thanks my friend. You can hype any phone you have in your ears on this thread..
> 
> As you know hype is a good thing around these parts.


 
   
   
  You need to hear these earphones, Dsnuts. Sweet-talk your wife! lol 

 And waynes world stop delaying! 

 And thank you my friend for letting me rev up the hype train in here!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just for you Gee. I have my CKN70 hooked up with my CKS1000 I have been listening to all day on my Audinst MX2..
> 
> I like to think the CKN70 is a mish mash of older and newer tech from AT. What I mean by this is while it is using some state of the art carbon nanotube Micro HD drivers. The way it was tuned is more traditional in approach over the Solid bass offerings by AT. The CKS1000 on the other hand is using older tech in traditional dynamic drivers but also utilizing some new dual chamber tech in combination with a high resolution large 13mm dynamic. Then added to that some really nice balancing that is nothing short of higher end newer tuning by AT.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow. Thanks for the great in depth reply, Dsnuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'll be purchasing the CKS1000 in the next month or so then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*@ ericp *- Those T-PEOS H200's sure sound interesting, but unfortunately I can't find them anywhere online here, only 1 obscure Singaporean site has them.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Wow. Thanks for the great in depth reply, Dsnuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yea Gee, you can't order in the States. I actually had mine sent directly from S. Korea. It was fast and shipping is not that expensive. And that Singapore site is an authorized dealer. It's safe and there should be discount going on once you put it in your basket.


----------



## Dsnuts

The good news here though is I think the difference in sound is enough to keep both around. Different flavors of sound. More AT goodness.
   
  I am eager to hear the CKS77X will report back once I give them a good listen. I think the other phone I am getting will interest many of you guys. We will see.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am eager to hear the CKS77X will report back once I give them a good listen. *I think the other phone I am getting will interest many of you guys. *We will see.


 
   
  Torture us much?


----------



## Gee Simpson

So I checked to see the prices for each and the T-PEOS H200 would cost £150.62 ($236.53) with shipping costs included and the CKS1000 would cost £104.28 ($163.76) with shipping costs included.
   
  Oh, and yeah I don't think I would sell my CKN70's anyway as I really like them but I want to go to that next level in sound. This place is infectious that way for relative newcomers to the audio world


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Oh, and yeah I don't think I would sell my CKN70's anyway as I really like them but I want to go to that next level in sound. *This place is infectious. PERIOD!*


 
   
  Fixed that for you!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> i think by now its pretty much clear that the corecools v2 with the amazing SFWALCER STELLAR MOD absolutely obliterate the cks1000, right sw ?


 

 Guess you're trying to be sarcastic, but not really. The corecools does not even best the FXZ200 in the mids and highs, but the less extended highs makes these a more smooth listen cuz it isn't as aggressive as the FXZ200s. Where these cools have that the FXZ200s doesn't have is the massive wide soundstage and transparency. The big soundstage plus amazing big/deep bass of the cools, combined with the pretty great transparent mids and highs makes their sound really addictive to me.
   
  I have no idea about the CKS1Ks since i never heard them before, but from WAYNEs impressions of them sounding like a mix of his WS99 (the solid and deep bass) and his AD900X (huge soundsatge) these CKS1Ks must have a similar sound signature to the corecools. Thought i am sure the mids and highs on the CKS1Ks are more refined and forward than the cools.


----------



## Gee Simpson

waynes world said:


> Fixed that for you!


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Guess you're trying to be sarcastic, but not really. The corecools does not even best the FXZ200 in the mids and highs, but the less extended highs makes these a more smooth listen cuz it isn't as aggressive as the FXZ200s. Where these cools have that the FXZ200s doesn't have is the massive wide soundstage and transparency. The big soundstage plus amazing big/deep bass of the cools, combined with the pretty great transparent mids and highs makes their sound really addictive to me.
> 
> I have no idea about the CKS1Ks since i never heard them before, but from WAYNEs impressions of them sounding like a mix of his WS99 (the solid and deep bass) and his AD900X (huge soundsatge) these CKS1Ks must have a similar sound signature to the corecools. Thought i am sure the mids and highs on the CKS1Ks are more refined and forward than the cools.


 
  well not fully sarcastic but i was referring more in a fun-addictive way, thanks for the quick comparison though, for the price and the soundstage i think they would make a perfect pair of gaming and gym iems for me, my next purchase combo: cks1000 + corecool v2. thanks mate.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy fathers day for all you dads that follow the thread. Happy fathers day to me cus I got my package today..This AAANND


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Happy fathers day for all you dads that follow the thread. Happy fathers day to me cus I got my package today..This AAANND


 
  Thanks, from a sad dad...
  My daughter is going off to France for a month (Sad for me, happy for her) but worse, my dog of 14 years is sick and probably not going to make it...
   
  On the other hand, there is the new cks-77x to cheer me up. They are still sealed, when I can pull myself away from the Peos H-200's I'll given them a burn in and listen.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha sorry to hear that Carlsan. Both my kids and the wife are in Korea right now. Wish I was with them but I have to be in school..But for now I am able to enjoy my weekend with some new phones.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ oh dare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah happy daddies day head-fi peps.
   
  Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> well not fully sarcastic but i was referring more in a fun-addictive way, thanks for the quick comparison though, for the price and the soundstage i think they would make a perfect pair of gaming and gym iems for me, my next purchase combo: cks1000 + corecool v2. thanks mate.


 
  The cools does stick out and is probably not ideal for running, with etc. But since they don't isolate crazy well, they should be good for gym use. For $100 they are still a pretty good buy, but Danny said his new 77Xs are really similar to the cools, might even be better so you might want to wait it out a bit longer. They sell these cools in China for $50 USD retail so..... you do the math.
   
  On that note i still need to contact those peps at 385, and if those $30 newegg 385s are the same as these cools, then my god they are a steal indeed.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Aha sorry to hear that Carlsan. *Both my kids and the wife are in Korea right now. *


 
   
  Ask them to bring you back some T-Peos H-200.


----------



## dnullify

Can anyone do a quick comparison between the PFE 122/121 versus the carbo basso?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry guys.. I will announce something here real soon.. Not new for some but it will be new for most that read this thread.
   
  Might have to pull the "GO BUY IT NOW" card. Lol! Yes I pulled that for the MH1C.. These are a substancial upgrade! To say I am a little bit surprised is an understatement... More real soon.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Can anyone do a quick comparison between the PFE 122/121 versus the carbo basso?


 
  Don't have the carbo basso, have the Tenore, will do head to head later tonight or tomorrow if you'd like (haven't heard the basso's, but the consensus so far on the threads is that the 2 are very similar, with the Basso having, surprise, more bass, but most Tenore owners seem to feel the bass is adequate)


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sorry guys.. I will announce something here real soon.. Not new for some but it will be new for most that read this thread.
> 
> Might have to pull the "GO BUY IT NOW" card. Lol! Yes I pulled that for the MH1C.. These are a substancial upgrade! To say I am a little bit surprised is an understatement... More real soon.


 
   
  Oh boy... here it goes.
   
  Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Don't have the carbo basso, have the Tenore, will do head to head later tonight or tomorrow if you'd like (haven't heard the basso's, but the consensus so far on the threads is that the 2 are very similar, with the Basso having, surprise, more bass, but most Tenore owners seem to feel the bass is adequate)


 
   
  I'd be interested in it.


----------



## Snyper0012

One side of my jvc fx3x makes no sound. Do you think the mh1c is a better upgrade. im kinda of leaning towards it but unsure of how many bass it offers in comparison to the fx3x. anyone have other suggestions for a better headphone less than 40$ oother than mh1c?


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> One side of my jvc fx3x makes no sound. Do you think the mh1c is a better upgrade. im kinda of leaning towards it but unsure of how many bass it offers in comparison to the fx3x. anyone have other suggestions for a better headphone less than 40$ oother than mh1c?


 
   
  Philips SHE9700 might be a good option... not as bassy but enough for a bass head.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well your not gonna get an actual upgrade on the FX3X if your a bass fan with the MH1C. They are a better sounding phone but something like the Zero Audio DX210 would be a nice upgrade in sound but also has less bass than the FX3X. IF you want big bass for cheap I suggest the Philips SHE9700 if you can find them. For a real nice bass upgrade your gonna have to save up a bit more and get something like a CKS77X or XB90EX.


----------



## Snyper0012

How is the she9700 in comparison to the fx3x?


----------



## Snyper0012

and does the cks77x have any difference with the regular cks77? i found a factoryreject cks77 for 45 on amazon, but not sure if its reliable to buy it


----------



## Dsnuts

Would be a nice side grade. A bit different but got that bass if that is what your looking for..If you can spend a bit more I just got the CKS77X today and it has big bass and even bigger stage to go with it.. A blast of a phone for around $90ish shipped from Japan.
   
  Speaking of. I am giving them an overnight burn in.. Will post some thoughts about them soon.
   
  But it is the other one that is freaking me out. It simply sounds incredible with everything I own.. More soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> and does the cks77x have any difference with the regular cks77? i found a factoryreject cks77 for 45 on amazon, but not sure if its reliable to buy it


 

 Ya I own the original CKS77s as well so I will post some thoughts here once I get my CKS77X nice n loose. Like all AT earphones these need a big time burn in before they sound proper.. Keep tabs on the thread.
   
  Those factory rejects are ok but I think your better off saving a bit more for better imo.


----------



## Snyper0012

im a bit unclear. does the mh1c have better bass than the fx3x?


----------



## Dsnuts

No in both quantity and quality.. They have bass but not at the same level your used to on the FX3X. The MH1C needs to be amped for them to sound their best.. If you have some portable amps it will sound nice but bass wise it doesn't match the FX3X.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snyper0012

One last question about the mh1c, i know it doesnt have much bass as the fx3x... but is it alot less or just slightly less. i am veering from massive bass and more of evident punchy bass but not crazy,with very good o/a sound quality. the cks77 and xb90ex maaybe next time


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out the MH1C they sound very nice for the price. You'll dig em the bass is satisfactory..They don't lack in the bass..but like mentioned before they sound much better with a small amp.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> One last question about the mh1c, i know it doesnt have much bass as the fx3x... but is it alot less or just slightly less. i am veering from massive bass and more of evident punchy bass but not crazy,with very good o/a sound quality. the cks77 and xb90ex maaybe next time


 
   
  If  you are veering from massive bass to less massive bass (but with much more irritating cable), the yes, mh1c is a good choice. Personally though, I would highly recommend the zero audio dx210 basso's. As dsnuts said.. "but something like the Zero Audio DX210 would be a nice upgrade in sound"
  But they are more than that.. they are stellar.


----------



## Snyper0012

The zeros are a bit out of my price range though sadly (100$+)


----------



## Snyper0012

The zeros are a bit out of my price range though sadly (100$+)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> The zeros are a bit out of my price range though sadly (100$+)


 
   
  I got mine via amazon japan: $45. Plus $20 tenso shipping = $65.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out the MH1C they sound very nice for the price. You'll dig em the bass is satisfactory..They don't lack in the bass..but like mentioned before they sound much better with a small amp.


 
  The MH1Cs are not even the same earphones without an amp in my opinion. They don't sound terrible without one, but the sound with an amp is so far ahead it's almost as if they require one.


----------



## Snyper0012

And what about the xb60ex by sony? How do those fare against thr fx3x? Is it similar to the xb90ex?


----------



## Dsnuts

These have been burning in all day with the "OTHER" phone and I am actually listening to them for the first time..The other phone has been taking all my attention unfortunately. Lol. These are the CKS77X Solid bass Revision...You know one thing I have determined about these. No one does coloration quite like AT.. If you add roughly 9-dbs of added bass to a phone how you gonna balance that out?
   
  The answer is simple. You add that much mids and controlled treble to go along with it.. These do have some similarities to the WS99 headphones in sound and technicalities..The mids are actually surprisingly forward this time around. More so than the mids on the CKS77 I have hooked up next to it..
   
  The results..Music is very immersive. very expansive and deeeeep as it is wide.. The difference between cheapo bass phones and what AT does is that these guys know how important mids and highs are to the overall sound vs just having that big bass. Cheaper phones might have the stage for the bass but many don't touch the depth needed to pull it off right...I know I am no where near full burn in on these but I can tell where they are heading. They took the best parts of the older CKS77 and then added their new house tuning even more fullness, a better more ergonomic housing design and then added even more smoothness to the overall sound. These sound cohesive smooth and very much the musical phones the CKS77 was and thensome.
   
  I remember listening to these why I enjoy taking the old CKS77 outdoors so much. The bass is insane..These have big bass and even a bigger sound. Just the perfect type of phone to take out in the streets to block out the world around you..Going back n forth from the CKS77 to the CKS77X. Guys that love their mids up front and center are gonna love the very full and immersive nature of this sound..Bass levels of these phones are very similar to the CKS77 but the mids are more forward.. Treble has a touch more sparkle and extension but it is the forward mids that is the real difference in the two. An unreal feat considering how brawny the bass is on these phones.
   
  It seems to me every year AT improves upon what they did previously and these are no exception. As massive as the scope of music was on the old CKS77. These improve upon all aspects of the sound on the CKS77X..How close are these to the CKS1000? Not close. The CKS1000 is definitely a higher end sound over these but at the same time. These are absolutely enjoyable for guys that love their music in the immersion side of the spectrum.. An absolute blast to listen to..


----------



## Snyper0012

Is there a massive diff. Between cks77 and cks77x in terms of price differences and sound quality o/a?


----------



## Dsnuts

They both cost about the same actually.


----------



## dnullify

what price range is this "other" headphone?


----------



## Dsnuts

$115 to be exact..Not too expensive. But the sound..Soon very soon. I have been listening to them all day just to get a good idea of the sound. I am gonna let them cook overnight and gather my thoughts on them. It is a first for the discovery thread. These phones sound nothing like $115.. They sound like $200-$250 phones in sound easily.
   
  Absolutely love the sound...No it ain't an AT or a JVC. Will reveal very soon. Lets just say I was so impressed by these I had to pick up the fullsized headphone version of these. Lol. Will do a report on those too. All in due time.


----------



## waynes world

^  You're killing me lol!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

snyper0012 said:


> The zeros are a bit out of my price range though sadly (100$+)




Where on earth did you find them for that much? 

Buy from Amazon Japan, you will get then for almost half that.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> $115 to be exact..Not too expensive. But the sound..Soon very soon. I have been listening to them all day just to get a good idea of the sound. I am gonna let them cook overnight and gather my thoughts on them. It is a first for the discovery thread. These phones sound nothing like $115.. They sound like $200-$250 phones in sound easily.
> 
> Absolutely love the sound...No it ain't an AT or a JVC. Will reveal very soon. Lets just say I was so impressed by these I had to pick up the fullsized headphone version of these. Lol. Will do a report on those too. All in due time.


 
   
  tsk tsk tsk! I hope they don't sound better than the Bassos... but at $115, one should just save a bit more and get the CKS1000.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

d marc0 said:


> tsk tsk tsk! I hope they don't sound better than the Bassos... but at $115, one should just save a bit more and get the CKS1000.




Something tells me Ds will be going to audio-hell for stringing us along like this lol


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> $115 to be exact..Not too expensive. But the sound..Soon very soon. I have been listening to them all day just to get a good idea of the sound. I am gonna let them cook overnight and gather my thoughts on them. It is a first for the discovery thread. These phones sound nothing like $115.. They sound like $200-$250 phones in sound easily.
> 
> Absolutely love the sound...No it ain't an AT or a JVC. Will reveal very soon. Lets just say I was so impressed by these I had to pick up the fullsized headphone version of these. Lol. Will do a report on those too. All in due time.


 
  Better than the CKS1000? :O


----------



## cubota890

I think this is what nutman have
http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%B3%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8A%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB-HEADPHONES-harman-kardon-AE/dp/B009Q4UKT2/ref=sr_1_6?m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1371381509&sr=1-6


----------



## quartertone

How did you find those?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

cubota890 said:


> I think this is what nutman have
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%B3%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8A%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB-HEADPHONES-harman-kardon-AE/dp/B009Q4UKT2/ref=sr_1_6?m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1371381509&sr=1-6




AT addict in possession of Harman Kardon? 

That's a recipe for disaster lmao


----------



## saurabh

snyper0012 said:


> And what about the xb60ex by sony? How do those fare against thr fx3x? Is it similar to the xb90ex?



Would like to know d same. Overall is xb60 close to 90 or the 90s are far better. Theres a $15 difference betwn the two. Also, would xb90s be better than vsonic gr06 as i read that these have smooth yet detailed mids? i was thinking of trying jvc fxt90 but as its not available in my region, m thinking of xb90s. I am tempted to get them for the stage & sheer sub bass presence.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

What do you mean not available in your region? 

Order from Amazon JP, most people get the FXT90 from there anyways lol


----------



## saurabh

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> What do you mean not available in your region?
> 
> Order from Amazon JP, most people get the FXT90 from there anyways lol


 
  i mean in my country. and i dont wanna go the import way as the duties here are too much. was thinking of getting it from a tech forum member at my place here but the pair was quiet old & had some issue, so i gave up the thought. fxt90 are around $100 and the xb90 is around $55. lots to save, right?? So should xb60 be sufficient or the 90s are far better? also any thoughts on a short comparo with gr06 is appreciated.


----------



## nihontoman

xb90ex for 55$ is helluva deal if you ask me. it shines with its deep buss and smooth mids. the timbre is really natural and it shines with accoustic instruments and vocals.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so here we go..I remember when I first joined this community I was looking for excellence in sound but not something that was like a CIEM or so expensive that people could buy them without taking out a small mortgage. That was when I took a chance on a no named brand for iems many of you guys know.. Monoprice.. They had a very interesting looking iem called the MP8320..I remember like it was yesterday the first time I threw them in my ears.
  

 Semi open and a sound that punched way above their price. Costing a whole $7.11.. It was a tough sell as I would go onto suggestion threads and suggest these of all earphones...You guys can only imagine the crickets I was met with. Needless to say, guys didn't take my suggestion seriously. But there is a reason why these sound like they do. First they have an over sized 14.2mm driver that is capable of giving a real nice taste of hi fi sound for peanuts..These things properly amped and you are gonna question your high end phone purchases after sitting with these in your ears. Lol Anyway so why am I talking MP8320?
  
 Well what I am about the introduce to this thread is something that shares more than few design cues and sound from this cheapo wonder.. I always wished there was a high end version of this design. Only if these guys took this dish dynamic semi open sound seriously and came up with what is a big leap in this particular design in sound .What I would pay for a high end version of this earphone?
  
 No Monoprice didn't come out with some stupid high end version of these but even a better more reputable manufacturer we all know came out with an iem that frankly took me by complete surprise.. You guys might have read the thread on these or read how Joker gave the wall of fame at innerfidelity which you can read here. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/philips-fidelio-s1-and-s2-ear-headphones
  
 So what is it that I am listening to as I write this?

  
 It is Philips new Fidelio S2...So only once on this thread where I pretty much ordered guys to go out and buy an iem the MH1C which for the price was too good not to recommend. If those had better cord I think those would have a much better following. I am gonna do it again.. GO BUY THIS IEM!! Like now! This is what you get in the box
  

  
 A complete set of silicones and 2 pairs of complys.. The build is absolutely solid without the ridged dumb cord qualities of the old MH1C. These are made for use on your smart phones and i devices as they have a mic on them with and on and off button. Being semi open. You figure you would sacrifice a lot of isolation. These isolate better than you would think for being semi open using complys.. So these have a 13.5mm dynamic dish driver which you guys by now should be very familiar with.
  
 MP8320, TT Isaurus, the countless Sony and AT iems all use this dish design and I think for a good reason.. From my experience the larger single dish dynamics amp better than any other style of iems.. It seems the bigger the driver the better they seem to scale to bigger sound.
  
 If you guys haven't thought about these iems. I bet you will now because these sound absolutely spectacular in every way.. Many of you guys have owned the old SHE3580 and the many various cheapo Philips phones..You guys ever thought what would happen if they threw their energies into a high end sound?. This is essentially what you get as a result. An outstanding performer that got me crazy last night as I was listening trying to figure out flaws in their presentation and execution. Philips simply knocked one out of the park fellas. At the cost of what I bought this for I would have easily payed twice or even 3Xs..First there is the stage. I don't know if I was flipping my lid but pending on track it has an expansive sound that seem to scale to the actual recording. Amazing. I was surrounded by a full 3D type presentation that got me excited about what I was listening to..
  
 This is more than just a discovery fellas.. These set the bar for single dynamics.. I couldn't get over how awesome these things sounded to my ears. And this was on open box. As I am listening to them now. Everything about the sound is on point..The sheer abilities of these earphones are astounding. The sound is high end that is tuned masterfully by Philips. All that I consider proper.. Stage is one. Balance is another. Cohesiveness. Flawless tonality. Prat is absolutely excellent.
  
 Since I am at my home by myself. I was in my underwear jumping around this morning listening to these with my Sony Z1060 as soon as I got up. Lol! I don't remember my Sony DAP sounding this good to be honest. The XBA-3 comes close but these take it a step forward..I don't know about you guys but I listen to all sorts of music depending on what is in my mix or mood and I threw the gamut for the test. Unreal. These things sound not just good it is smile inducing toe tapping good with everything I threw at it. Be it rock, metal, jazz, soul, hip hop, trance, blues, vocals..
  
 I would say these have more neutrality than most iems on this thread. Most being bass heavy but we are talking about Philips. Much like JVC and AT.. I haven't heard a Philips earphone that was lacking in that department..The sheer ability of these fantastic high res drivers are simply outstanding..You want bass. You get quality.. You want female vocals that gives you goose bumps. Check..You want to hear the crunch of them guitars. You want that out of your head sound experience and fantastic layering.. These have all of that..These adapt to the type of music your listening to and then excels at the genre, I don't remember too many iems that has this ability. Lesser iems excel as some but not all. These sound great for everything. Stupendous sounding. Jaw drop inducing quality we are talking about here. Lol.   
  

  
 So not only are they uber stylie.. They don't look like mini hair dryers in your ears. Those grills mean business out back. These earphones I consider significant in every way..I will say it again.. I will say this thread has one major theme in all the iems introduced here which is value. Is there value in a $115 iem? Are you kidding? GO BUY THESE.!! LIKE NOW!
  
  
 As always.. Happy listening fellas.. Oh yea I almost forgot to mention. I was so floored by the sheer quality in my ears I had to go big time.. You bet I order a set of these.

 Fidelio X1. Come to papa!


----------



## nehcrow

Omg, awesome review Dsnuts! Once again, you've convinced me to pick up another pair of headphones 
 Just one question: where did you purchase your Philips Fidelio S2? Especially for $115?


----------



## Dsnuts

Amazon Japan is your friend and your worst enemy. Lol. I did the tenso forwarding service. It is pretty much required now to get the deals. Forget fleabay.. Amazon Japan via tenso is the way to go.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Omg, I saw joker taking about these a few days ago. Never thought of anything by it. 

Now you come and say that they are awesome!? 

Fml


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Thanks Dsnuts for an awesome review but how can you compare these earphone to AT CKS1K?


----------



## Dsnuts

Seriously, I can't think of another iem in that price bracket that touches these in sound.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Seriously, I can't think of another iem in that price bracket that touches these in sound.




Better than Bassos, CK77X and CK1KS?


----------



## dnullify

Wow interesting. Being Philips phones, surely these will be imported eventually, right?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





hairyheadmara said:


> Thanks Dsnuts for an awesome review but how can you compare these earphone to AT CKS1K?


 

 I will soon.. Both are excellent as you know but depending on what one likes in their sound..One will be more favorable over the other. The CKS1000 has more coloration and goes about sound using chambers a grown up AT sound.. These S2s is a much more audiophile friendly style natural sound tuning.. The CKS1000 is for music lovers..The S2 is more for audio lovers.
   
  Both are completely different in sound design but share many of the what I consider proper in a high end iem.. Stage. balance. and versatility. Value wise it is the S2 as they are cheaper..I would say guys that are into more bass driven genres should lean more toward the CKS1000.. Guys that are more acoustically driven should like the S2.. Vocal wise it is a draw I want to say a slight edge to the CKS1000 here because as you know AT don't mess around with vocals but the S2 is certainly capable for vocals. Wonderful in fact. But right now it is all about the S2.  When I have more time I will do have to do the inevitable A/B.. Will report back


----------



## d marc0

oh man! I just ordered the SHE9700 and now this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice review Ds, 'looking forward for more comparisons.
   
  honestly, I've been following the Fidelio line up ever since they got released.
  The S2 was my target for the next upgrade from the XBA 3 and from what I've read they are really good.
  Some did mention some fit issues though and isolation problems (but I guess Ds has got the solution for that).
  After all that, I was almost in for it, just deciding between the S2 and CKS1000 but... T-PEOS H200 came along.
  If it weren't for the H200, I would've gotten either the Fidelio S2s or the CKS1000.
   
  Regarding the Fidelio X1, those cans are definitely in my wish list... just waiting for the price to lower down a bit.
  Cheapest one I found was AU$299! excluding shipping.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Better than Bassos, CK77X and CK1KS?


 
  These are in the same tier and for some will be superior to the CKS1000s. S2 is more neutral in flavor while the CKS1000 is more musical. But both push way more sound than their worth..
   
  Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Wow interesting. Being Philips phones, surely these will be imported eventually, right?


 
  I hope so. They don't have these on amazon I had to order them from Japan. But I think they should eventually hit the states


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I hope this isn't just a IEM honeymoon you're having right now mate lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> oh man! I just ordered the SHE9700 and now this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ya I was looking at them as Danny loves his pair. I was always curious about them and when the price dropped to $300 I had to get them.. I actually bought them before my S2 arrived..I think if I would have heard the S2 that would have pushed me over the ledge on buying them that is for certain. Can't wait for them X1s will do a write up for them once I get em.


----------



## eke2k6

Oh, Ds you're going to LOVE the X1. I heard it at a meet last week, and it's one sexy phone. 
   
  Fantastic, clean bass + great treble + awesome clarity + sweet mids = the X1


----------



## doctorjazz

Sound great, these Philips jobs...have the Downtown's, gave them to my wife and daughters as presents, they sound really nice (and are inexpensive) and the ladies all love them. OK, gotta buy another set (help the Japanese economy, you know). But as Hairyhead asked above, are the same/better/worse than the AT CKS1K? When purchased from Amazon Japan, the AT's are not that more expensive.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I was looking at them as Danny loves his pair. I was always curious about them and when the price dropped to $300 I had to get them.. I actually bought them before my S2 arrived..I think if I would have heard the S2 that would have pushed me over the ledge on buying them that is for certain. Can't wait for them X1s will do a write up for them once I get em.


 
   
  That's awesome Ds... the Fidelio line up definitely needs the hype it deserves. Looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I hope this isn't just a IEM honeymoon you're having right now mate lol


 

 Na. I am over stuff like that. It grabs me or it don't. There are iems  that was thrown my way by another prestigious manufacture which I won't mention and I told them I would feature it on this thread.. Oh boy was they bad..I pretty much told them they need to go back to the drawing board. Needless to say I doubt they will ever flow me an iem to do a review for again but man a bad sound is a bad sound.. An excellent sound is an excellent sound.. I will listen to just about anything but for me to write about it.. It better be damn good at any price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Oh, Ds you're going to LOVE the X1. I heard it at a meet last week, and it's one sexy phone.
> 
> Fantastic, clean bass + great treble + awesome clarity + sweet mids = the X1


 

 Cant wait..I think for $300 I couldn't resist


----------



## doctorjazz

I have a Tenso account, but still not clear on entering all the stuff when you order (have the thread on it open, but still unclear to me when I try it)


----------



## quartertone

According to Joker, the difference in sound quality between the S1 and S2 is very small, so the S1 is even more of a bargain (unless having a couple more tips is important to someone).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> According to Joker, the difference in sound quality between the S1 and S2 is very small, so the S1 is even more of a bargain (unless having a couple more tips is important to someone).


 

 This is true. If you guys want to save a bit more but on Amazon Japan the price difference is $15 for the uber version being the S2. Also. Complys do matter. I am using a set of complys I got from one of my other iems.. It helps with sealing up the iems as the one flaw in the design is. These are fit dependent much like the MP8320 is but no where near as big as the housing on those were..
   
  The S1


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dnullify said:


> Wow interesting. Being Philips phones, surely these will be imported eventually, right?




Import it yourself?

Like the rest of us are doing every day almost lol 




dsnuts said:


> Na. I am over stuff like that. It grabs me or it don't. There are iems  that was thrown my way by another prestigious manufacture which I won't mention and I told them I would feature it on this thread.. Oh boy was they bad..I pretty much told them they need to go back to the drawing board. Needless to say I doubt they will ever flow me an iem to do a review for again but man a bad sound is a bad sound.. An excellent sound is an excellent sound.. I will listen to just about anything but for me to write about it.. It better be damn good at any price.




That's good to hear mate, to be honest cant say I'm surprised.

This thread has been a guide to whats new and amazing (mostly!) to a lot of us.




dsnuts said:


> This is true. If you guys want to save a bit more but on Amazon Japan the price difference is $15 for the uber version being the S2. Also. Complys do matter. I am using a set of complys I got from one of my other iems.. It helps with sealing up the iems as the one flaw in the design is. These are fit dependent much like the MP8320 is but no where near as big as the housing on those were..
> 
> The S1
> 
> ...




If only I didin't order red FXT90 for more than half their price, I would have surely gone for the S1.

Btw mate, noticed you didint add my Tenore impressions that I posted a while back to the OP.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will find that. Lol..Sorry man. I can blame school work for not staying on top of the thread. I had to get this done early as I have a lot to do today as well.


----------



## dnullify

Eh being a college student has turned me into a patient consumer. 

I can't afford them yet anyway, but I figure by the time I can they'll be available on US amazon.

In any case it sounds like someone will have to acquire the s1 and do a s1/s2 comparison... You know, "for science"


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> I will find that. Lol..Sorry man. I can blame school work for not staying on top of the thread. I had to get this done early as I have a lot to do today as well.




Ah it's cool mate, thought you might have a bit of time to just bang it in there.  

Cheers! 

Hope you can find it as well mate.




dnullify said:


> Eh being a college student has turned me into a patient consumer.
> 
> I can't afford them yet anyway, but I figure by the time I can they'll be available on US amazon.
> 
> In any case it sounds like someone will have to acquire the s1 and do a s1/s2 comparison... You know, "for science"




Lol, but by that time there will most likely be a new and amazing feat.  

I see where you're coming from though, aren't customs a bitch in the US?


----------



## Dsnuts

I read on the Fidelio S1/S2 thread someone mentioning the S2 having a bit more bass than the S1 but Joker says they are identical in sound.. Read up on these iems and read Joker review of them on innerfidelity.. For you guys that are serious about your sound. You gotta take these into consideration..Philips ain't kidding around with these at all.
   
  These are the real deal. I think most manufactures try to have this type of sound but fall short in one way or another. Not these. These are certainly special in that they hit all that is required for a nice high end sound. Sound from in ears simply don't get much better.. These sound more like full sized headphones more than in ears to me and that says something about the mastery of tuning Philips did with these..
   
  I do believe this is their first large dynamic..I bet you they experimented with different form factors and drivers to get this sound..The research and dedication to sound shows up in the end product..I have heard much more expensive product that don't touch these in sound ability.. Considering Philips has made so many in ears and hit some real nice gems in the SHE3580/90 and the SHE9700 that was cheap.. They really stepped it up with these and charged accordingly but these do scale in value from the cheapo SHE3580. Masterful is what I can say about them just masterful.
   
  I wish Joe Bloggs was around. I have no idea where that guy is but he needs to hear these being the resident Philips fan..These might make him cry with joy. Lol.
   
  Oh wait I take that back they did have a larger dynamic one of these the SHE6000

  These are supposed to have a surround sound enhancement trough design like this pic here.

  As gimmicky as it is...I can swear some of this tech is on the S2. Surround is a good word for how music envelops you on the S2..Fantastic earphones at any cost.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I've been eyeing these fidelios for a while now but going with joker's review I think S1 will be better for me. As far as the bigger dynamic drivers I  quite enjoyed the philips SHE9800 few years ago and it had a pretty impressive soundstage.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn it DAT DISH DESIGN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GRRR!!! 
   
  D's i am gonna need mo' hype than that. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  eidt: Hmmm i wonder how these S2s compare to your ATH AD900Xs regarding soundstage and such Ds since they are both open backs.


----------



## baydude

Is there a guide on how to purchase through Amazon JP through Tenso? I have my Tenso forwarding address and it comes in 2 lines.. I don't know which is city/zip. When ordering from Amazon JP, it asks for the City or Prefecture I am shipping to.. what do I put?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Is there a guide on how to purchase through Amazon JP through Tenso? I have my Tenso forwarding address and it comes in 2 lines.. I don't know which is city/zip. When ordering from Amazon JP, it asks for the City or Prefecture I am shipping to.. what do I put?


 
   
  All the info you need is here - http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/buy/index.html


----------



## quartertone

If you log in and go to 'My Page', there's a button at the top right marked 'How to enter your Tenso address'.


----------



## Dsnuts

This might help too. Now you gotta submit some form of an ID to get stuff from Tenso but it is painless. I just took a pick of my drivers license and sent it to them,. First you want to register with tenso.. After that do this to order whatever you want from Amazon Japan.
   
   On your home page there is a template with how to put in the address.  Go to Amazon Japan/english version. Type in Fidelio S2.. Once you see it check out just like you would for Amazon. Oh you have to register and make an account for Amazon Japan as well but it is painless as it is in English.. When you check out they will ask you were you want it delivered that is where this template will come in. All you have to do it one time.. It will remember all the info when you check out of Amazon Japan.. They ship your stuff to Tenso. Tenso charges you a shipping ad handling fee and whala. A week later you got your phone.
   
  When you try n check out of Amazon Japan. Everything is exactly the same as the US version. Exept what your putting in is that address to ship to. It will be the Tenso address.
   
  There is real helpful template on How to enter your tenso address. Click on it and then click on the Amazon.Co.jp template
   
  You should see numbers 1-7
   
  1) your name in english
  2) 120-0023                         just like it says
  3) Tokyo-ku                         drop down selection
  4)                                       Copy n paste on your amazon this line
  5)TS148XXX                         They will give you a specific TS# which is your customer number put that here
  6)                                       Copy n paste this exact on your Amazon like line 4
  7)03-5739-3341                  That is it. Simple as that. And once you hit order. You are done. they send your earphones to Tenso and once Tenso gets it. They charge you like 5 bux for the handling and then around $20 for shipping. That is that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn it DAT DISH DESIGN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  These do have some similarities to the EX600 and the GR07...I will not be selling these however. Let me put it this way. I was not as impressed with either phone as much as I am with these. AS per the AD900X comparison..Those are full sized and have a stupid amount of stage. These for in ears are exemplary for stage. Can't think of too many off hand that has this much stage.. The ES600..CKS1000..TF10..But also the cohesiveness and accuracy of that stage is brilliant on these phones. No artificial stage sounding stuff. All substance and no filler. Quality my friend pure quality.
   
  I was thinking because of the nice stage and the accuracy of sound. I bet these S2s will make perfect gaming earphones. Like perfect know exactly where everyone is perfect. I am gonna have to try some BF3 when I get a chance.


----------



## peter123

I got my S2 on friday, My  reason for getting these was that I needed a decent pair of IEM's with a mic that works with android and they could not have to much isolation either since I'd be using them at the office. Joker recommended me these and since I've been happy following his recommendations before i went ahead and ordered them. 
   
  Man was I surprised when they arrived. I must say that these are the most expensive IEM's I've ever bought but I was still not expecting more than a decent sound. I was actually worried that they would have a worse sound than my current favourites the CKN70 and the VSD1, well no need to worry about that. I could tell right away that they are way better than them both but since I don't have any experience with more expensive IEM's I could not tell how they would compare to more expensive competiton.
   
  Dsnuts, I'm really glad to read your impressions since it confirm my impressions. I thought I was crazy for loving these so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  These are actually the first IEM's I've ever heard that can compete with my favourite full sized cans soundwise,
   
  I also have to mention the build quality and looks. There might not be any significant sound difference between the S1 and S2 but the S2 seems to be way better built than the S1 and they really look sexy. I've never got so many positive comments on the design for any other IEM's I've owned.
   
  Edit: USD 115 is crazy for these. I paid about USD 200 over here and I'm still very happy!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These do have some similarities to the EX600 and the GR07...I will not be selling these however. Let me put it this way. I was not as impressed with either phone as much as I am with these. AS per the AD900X comparison..Those are full sized and have a stupid amount of stage. These for in ears are exemplary for stage. Can't think of too many off hand that has this much stage.. The ES600..CKS1000..TF10..But also the cohesiveness and accuracy of that stage is brilliant on these phones. No artificial stage sounding stuff. All substance and no filler. Quality my friend pure quality.
> 
> I was thinking because of the nice stage and the accuracy of sound. I bet these S2s will make perfect gaming earphones. Like perfect know exactly where everyone is perfect. I am gonna have to try some BF3 when I get a chance.


 
   
  Nick N got my hyped onto the S2's a while ago, and they have been on my radar ever since. Nick also got me hyped on the H200's a while ago, and then eric got them and seems to like them (understatement lol!), so I've been close to getting those for a while now. All I have to do now is to somehow ignore your S2 supernova-hype!


----------



## dnullify

Well color me intrigued. Never thought I'd pay more than $15 for a pair of Philips. I'd better start pinching those pennies. I've got my summer budget tied up in other hobby projects. 


Since your family is abroad, happy Father's Day Dsnuts, and any other pops out there!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> These do have some similarities to the EX600 and the GR07...I will not be selling these however. Let me put it this way. I was not as impressed with either phone as much as I am with these. AS per the AD900X comparison..Those are full sized and have a stupid amount of stage. These for in ears are exemplary for stage. Can't think of too many off hand that has this much stage.. The ES600..CKS1000..TF10..But also the cohesiveness and accuracy of that stage is brilliant on these phones. No artificial stage sounding stuff. All substance and no filler. Quality my friend pure quality.
> 
> I was thinking because of the nice stage and the accuracy of sound. I bet these S2s will make perfect gaming earphones. Like perfect know exactly where everyone is perfect. I am gonna have to try some BF3 when I get a chance.


 

 Hmmm, welp lots of peps say that you shouldn't make comparisons of full size headphone to iems, etc but i think this mentality is flawed these days since iems can sound even better than a lot of the cans out there. The rapid advancement of iem tech is amazing so nothing is really outta the question really. But.... so is the tech of full size headphones so... great time to be an audio junkie that's for sure. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anywho, i completely understand what you're saying, cuz despite the soundstage of the corecools is biggest i have heard to date, it does sound a bit artificial to me. In general it is pretty difficult to get the huge stage/ amazing bass along with great mids and highs that is also crazy transparent esp. in one iem, and this is why i think these cheapo chinese cools are pretty unique. If Danny find that they are worth your time, i would love for you to hear them and give us some honest impressions. If only they were cheaper though, since at $100 there is A LOT of competition out there these days, so......


----------



## egokun

All right, that stellar review made me pull the trigger on the S2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have the Senn IE8 that I like a lot, but I've always had problems with the fit. I hope the S2 will give me less trouble... and anyway, I'm in the mood to try something new!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Nick N got my hyped onto the S2's a while ago, and they have been on my radar ever since. Nick also got me hyped on the H200's a while ago, and then eric got them and seems to like them (understatement lol!), so I've been close to getting those for a while now. All I have to do now is to somehow ignore your S2 supernova-hype!


 
   
  I shall be trying my best ignore tactics as well. Although the best way would be for me to loose my internet connection on all of my devices.
   
  Wanna save up for the H-200 now, so sorry Ds no hyped sale of the S2 for now lol
   
  I say "for now" coz I'll probably end up coming back and bowing down to you for recommending another stellar IEM after I've failed to retract my burning interest.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I shall be trying my best ignore tactics as well. Although the best way would be for me to loose my internet connection on all of my devices.
> 
> Wanna save up for the H-200 now, so sorry Ds no hyped sale of the S2 for now lol
> 
> I say "for now" coz I'll probably end up coming back and bowing down to you for recommending another stellar IEM after I've failed to retract my burning interest.


 
   
  One thing in the back of my mind are those damned triple hybrid Dunu dn-1000's. Damn they look cool!
   
http://www.ceh.com.cn/itpd/2013/06/208927.shtml


----------



## quartertone

They don't have detachable cables like the H-200 though.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> They don't have detachable cables like the H-200 though.


 
   
  Correct, and a factor no doubt.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I got my S2 on friday, My  reason for getting these was that I needed a decent pair of IEM's with a mic that works with android and they could not have to much isolation either since I'd be using them at the office. Joker recommended me these and since I've been happy following his recommendations before i went ahead and ordered them.
> 
> Man was I surprised when they arrived. I must say that these are the most expensive IEM's I've ever bought but I was still not expecting more than a decent sound. I was actually worried that they would have a worse sound than my current favourites the CKN70 and the VSD1, well no need to worry about that. I could tell right away that they are way better than them both but since I don't have any experience with more expensive IEM's I could not tell how they would compare to more expensive competiton.
> 
> ...


 
  You tell it like you hear it.. All I am saying is I don't remember the last time I was awestruck like these on open box. Congrats on getting an S2.. Ya these are no joke..
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Nick N got my hyped onto the S2's a while ago, and they have been on my radar ever since. Nick also got me hyped on the H200's a while ago, and then eric got them and seems to like them (understatement lol!), so I've been close to getting those for a while now. All I have to do now is to somehow ignore your S2 supernova-hype!


 
  H-200s are a nice option.. But I am gonna be honest. I bought the Fidelio X1 instead. I wanted a new full sized can..Can't wait to try them out. Will let you guys know how they sound in comparison to the S2 when I get em.
  Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Well color me intrigued. Never thought I'd pay more than $15 for a pair of Philips. I'd better start pinching those pennies. I've got my summer budget tied up in other hobby projects.
> 
> 
> Since your family is abroad, happy Father's Day Dsnuts, and any other pops out there!


 
  Thank you my friend. My family is enjoying today without their dad but I am passing the time with my newly acquired S2 and the CKS77X. So it is not too bad of a day.. I do miss the wife n kids though..
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm, welp lots of peps say that you shouldn't make comparisons of full size headphone to iems, etc but i think this mentality is flawed these days since iems can sound even better than a lot of the cans out there. The rapid advancement of iem tech is amazing so nothing is really outta the question really. But.... so is the tech of full size headphones so... great time to be an audio junkie that's for sure. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sure I will give them a listen.. It is too bad about how these are dish type I know you don't like the dish type but it is hard to argue with the results.
  Quote: 





egokun said:


> All right, that stellar review made me pull the trigger on the S2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think you will be very happy with them...I can't think of a better sounding iem at the price point at all..To be honest I can't think of a single negative in the sound..It has air, it has stage, it has great balance and clarity, it has fantastic timbre and imagery, it is much more 3D than traditional monitor style neutral phones,.The price is excellent for the sound. What not to like. Look forward to your take on them..


----------



## drakelode

New fag here, but guys, would anyone please go get a pair of Fischer Totem Oog and put up a review here.

I was in an IT Fair in Singapore a week back and was looking around for a pair of budget earphones so I could go jogging as the only piece of audio equipment I have on me now is the Somic MH463. There is no way I am jogging with those goliaths on my head jiggling about. I am a sucker for budget, so I limited my spending to a low 20 USD for some quality ear piece.

Searched multiple booths and nothing amazed me, even 100+ headphones sounded worse than my burned in MH463 that I got for about 40 USD. Was about to give up, but I went back another way with a girl I knew who wanted to get some stuff.

Of in a corner of the convention I came across a booth I've never seen, low and behold they sold audio equipments. Why not, go ahead and asked them where are the sections for under 30 ish product.

Found a few headphones, was disappointed by most of them until I got blown away by these earpieces, they have AMAZING clarity for its value, hell, even for twice its value. I don't know much about mid and high, but I am sure they won't disappoint. They sound almost as good as my MH463, which doesn't say a lot considering its price tag, but I am really impressed by them. (Which again doesn't say a lot considering I am a noob at audio, but again. :|)

These are a little lacking on the bass but atleast they are not overpowering. I am not anywhere near a legit audiophile with hundreds and thousands spent on audio equipments, I don't even have a proper amp, but I felt that these were really awesome enough to make an account and a post about it.

Unfortunately I couldn't find anywhere on Amazon that you could get these, I have no idea how a little country in Asia got their hands on these but they did and I am thoroughly enjoying them. In their Russian store they are selling them for 21USD or 699RUB. But if any of you come across a store that sells these, I really hope you pick them up and give it a go, wish I owned a pair of JVC HA-FX40s to compare, but meh, not sure if I can justify another 20 when I already have these, not including shipping to Asia.

http://fischer-products.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=304

http://www.fischeraudio.com/index.php/en/products/ear-phones/totem/oog-black

Pretty sure I won't get anyone to buy these, but eh, got it out of the way.


----------



## d marc0

For those who are considering the S1 over S2, beware: there seems to be some quality issues with the S1s. Make sure to follow the S1/S2 thread for updates: 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/658365/philips-fidelio-s1-and-s2-new-iems-with-semi-closed-back/150#post_9531368


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I read that. That was another reason why I wanted to get the s2.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> H-200s are a nice option.. But I am gonna be honest. I bought the Fidelio X1 instead. I wanted a new full sized can..Can't wait to try them out. Will let you guys know how they sound in comparison to the S2 when I get em.


 
   
  Yes, those X1's have been perpetually on my radar as well. I know that Danny has them (and I think likes them quite a bit). Your getting them is not a good thing though LOL!


----------



## Dsnuts

So aha what are you saying Wayne.????! Why would you say that??
   
  All I can say is..If those X1s are tuned like these S2s. But much grander?? FUGETABOUTIT! Especially now that I have the S2s. I have a real good idea how they are gonna sound.  Oh man I can't wait to get my paws on them cans.!


----------



## DannyBai

L1's are laid back, X1's are livelier, I'm curious how the S2 sounds. Being an iem and all, a different flavor I hope.


----------



## Snyper0012

Hey dsnuts did some reading with cheaper versions of the xb90ex and cks77. The xb60ex and cks55. Which of the two delivers better overall in comparison to the fx3x and xb90ex/cks77. These i can afford


----------



## DannyBai

How much you looking to send snyper?


----------



## Snyper0012

Max 50 sadly


----------



## Snyper0012

I got my fx3x for half price futureshop 35$


----------



## DannyBai

You're in Canada I assume?


----------



## Snyper0012

Yep. I can stretch to other countries just as long the shipping isnt too bad >10$


----------



## Snyper0012

I really want to get something that outperforms my fx3x but doesnt cost a lot more. There seems to be a massive price gap between my headphones and the sound they offer compared to others.


----------



## DannyBai

Just sent you a PM Snyper.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So aha what are you saying Wayne.????! Why would you say that??


 
   
  I'm just saying that it is a dangerous thing for my wallet when you get something and really like it. And even more dangerous when it is something that I have already been lusting after for a while!
   


> > All I can say is..If those X1s are tuned like these S2s. But much grander?? FUGETABOUTIT! Especially now that I have the S2s. I have a real good idea how they are gonna sound.  Oh man I can't wait to get my paws on them cans.!


 
   
  ^ I rest my case. Dangerous!


----------



## Dsnuts

Will let everyone know I hear them once I get em.. I haven't bought a new can in a while so I am especially, as lifted would put it. Chuffed.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm just saying that it is a dangerous thing for my wallet when you get something and really like it. And even more dangerous when it is something that I have already been lusting after for a while!
> 
> 
> ^ I rest my case. Dangerous!


 

 Ha I was just bustin ya chops..I will let you know how they compare to the AD900X. That should be interesting.


----------



## marlonmarabe

Dsnuts, can you also get the s1 so you can compare to the s2? Ive been using the s1's for a month now. Nothing short of FANTASTIC.
  The whole sound spectrum is covered. Bass, mids, highs, soundstage, etc you name it. What i like about the s1 is the good build quality and the cables. They never tangle and the comfort is also very good. Hook em up with a portable amp or a good DAP and you're good to go. They are a little bit harder to drive than usual so amping these will bring out the best in them. These are my go to iems now. Others have been lying inside the drawer. The w4 are the only ones i use depending on my mood aside from the s1. Sound quality alone should be price around $200! People should start noticing philips more. They did a good job with the recent fidelio line up


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





marlonmarabe said:


> Dsnuts, can you also get the s1 so you can compare to the s2? Ive been using the s1's for a month now. Nothing short of FANTASTIC.
> The whole sound spectrum is covered. Bass, mids, highs, soundstage, etc you name it. What i like about the s1 is the good build quality and the cables. They never tangle and the comfort is also very good. Hook em up with a portable amp or a good DAP and you're good to go. They are a little bit harder to drive than usual so amping these will bring out the best in them. These are my go to iems now. Others have been lying inside the drawer. The w4 are the only ones i use depending on my mood aside from the s1. Sound quality alone should be price around $200! People should start noticing philips more. They did a good job with the recent fidelio line up


 

 Good stuff marlon I am absolutely loving these things. I think Joker got to hear both phones. He mentions how the S2 has a bit more air and bass giving them a bit warmer presentation but minus that both are identical..I bought my S2 with my CKS77X and I couldn't be happier with these..
   
  I am just doing my duty to tell the fine people here on this thread all about them.. Ya makes you wonder what Philips will come out with next. My hope is that these catch on huge with this community so it encourages Philips to make more.. Keep that innovation alive.


----------



## doctorjazz

Alright, the current comparisons needed are: S2 vs CKS 1K vs H-200 vs Basso/Tenore,,,can anyone do this?
  (almost the end of Father's Day, hope it was a good one for you dads out there).


----------



## baydude

Every time I read this thread and am ready to order something, someone posts another review of something great. Now I just don't know what to get! CKS77X, Basso's, or S2??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Every time I read this thread and am ready to order something, someone posts another review of something great. Now I just don't know what to get! CKS77X, Basso's, or S2??


 

 Lol. What is your budget and what type of sound your looking for. I might be able to point you out in the right direction..


----------



## Snyper0012

Whats a better choice a used xb90ex or a new cks77x double the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

A used XB90..It has monster sub bass and fantastic mids non fatiguing sound. 16mm drivers the biggest I know of for in ear. Beats out the FXZ200 in sub bass performance which is no small feat. I bought mines for $135 or so when they came out. Might give you an idea of their sound level.. I would say the CKS77X would be a side grade to the XB90 so if you can get a used one in great condition for a great price. Go for it before some one else snags it up.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Lol. What is your budget and what type of sound your looking for. I might be able to point you out in the right direction..


 
   


 $100-$150, with clean solid bass.. will be using for mostly trance and some hip hop music while working out at the gym.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





baydude said:


> $100-$150, with clean solid bass.. will be using for mostly trance and some hip hop music while working out at the gym.


 
  Go for the Zero Audio DX210. While the bass on a CKS77X is much more robust and beefier. It has the AT microphonics from the cord which would get annoying if you move around much. I think for the gym the basso will be perfect for you.
   
  Actually I think Wayne can chime in on his gym practices with his Bassos. How it work in the gym.?


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Alright, the current comparisons needed are: S2 vs CKS 1K vs H-200 vs Basso/Tenore,,,can anyone do this?
> (almost the end of Father's Day, hope it was a good one for you dads out there).


 
  +1! Wouldnt be too greedy, would like to start with S2 vs CKS-1000 first


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh if you own a CKS1000. Are the S2 worth grabbing. ABSOLUTELY. It is at that level of sound for certain. Sure they don't have the bass end of the CKS1000 but man they are enjoyable.. It is not really a matter of which one is better. Both of them have a different take on the sound and that makes them different phones and not the same. One is a stupid high end musical phone. One is a true audiophile style phone.
   
  It is my opinion but I think everyone should have at least one neutral style sounding phone.. At least one. For your sound edumacation..Even if your taste in sound is more bass driven or treble driven or mids driven. Something to neutrality that adapts to more genres which makes sense. Now obviously if your music collection consists of the latest EDM, electronica, Indian dance music.French Hip hop.  Than the CKS1000 does that better than just about any phone out there but if your music collection is deep with variety.. Neutrality is king here. The great thing is neutrality doesn't mean it is boring or treble happy. These S2s are just as immersive as the CKS1000.. On some tunes even more so. The S2 sounds more natural to my ears but the CKS1000 is more immersive because of how deep rich and wide the sound is.
   
  I will do a proper A/B soon but for now. Both are extremely enjoyable phones. That joy you got from the CKS1000.. You don't want a down grade.. You want something that shows you something new. You want to double that joy.. Happy happy joy joy. That is what the S2 will do.. It is a phone worthy of anyone's collection just like the CKS1000 is.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

dsnuts said:


> Oh if you own a CKS1000. Are the S2 worth grabbing. ABSOLUTELY. It is at that level of sound for certain. Sure they don't have the bass end of the CKS1000 but man they are enjoyable.. It is not really a matter of which one is better. Both of them have a different take on the sound and that makes them different phones and not the same. One is a stupid high end musical phone. One is a true audiophile style phone.
> 
> It is my opinion but I think everyone should have at least one neutral style sounding phone.. At least one. For your sound edumacation..Even if your taste in sound is more bass driven or treble driven or mids driven. Something to neutrality that adapts to more genres which makes sense. Now obviously if your music collection consists of the latest EDM, electronica, Indian dance music.French Hip hop.  Than the CKS1000 does that better than just about any phone out there but if your music collection is deep with variety.. Neutrality is king here. The great thing is neutrality doesn't mean it is boring or treble happy. These S2s are just as immersive as the CKS1000.. On some tunes even more so. The S2 sounds more natural to my ears but the CKS1000 is more immersive because of how deep rich and wide the sound is.
> 
> I will do a proper A/B soon but for now. Both are extremely enjoyable phones. That joy you got from the CKS1000.. You don't want a down grade.. You want something that shows you something new. You want to double that joy.. Happy happy joy joy. That is what the S2 will do.. It is a phone worthy of anyone's collection just like the CKS1000 is.


This is exactly I want to hear I own 1K and just want to know is it worth getting this phones


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh if you own a CKS1000. Are the S2 worth grabbing. ABSOLUTELY. It is at that level of sound for certain. Sure they don't have the bass end of the CKS1000 but man they are enjoyable.. It is not really a matter of which one is better. Both of them have a different take on the sound and that makes them different phones and not the same. One is a stupid high end musical phone. One is a true audiophile style phone.
> 
> It is my opinion but I think everyone should have at least one neutral style sounding phone.. At least one. For your sound edumacation..Even if your taste in sound is more bass driven or treble driven or mids driven. Something to neutrality that adapts to more genres which makes sense. Now obviously if your music collection consists of the latest EDM, electronica, Indian dance music.French Hip hop.  Than the CKS1000 does that better than just about any phone out there but if your music collection is deep with variety.. Neutrality is king here. The great thing is neutrality doesn't mean it is boring or treble happy. These S2s are just as immersive as the CKS1000.. On some tunes even more so. The S2 sounds more natural to my ears but the CKS1000 is more immersive because of how deep rich and wide the sound is.
> 
> I will do a proper A/B soon but for now. Both are extremely enjoyable phones. That joy you got from the CKS1000.. You don't want a down grade.. You want something that shows you something new. You want to double that joy.. Happy happy joy joy. That is what the S2 will do.. It is a phone worthy of anyone's collection just like the CKS1000 is.


 
  Wow damn! So tempted now!!


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Go for the Zero Audio DX210. While the bass on a CKS77X is much more robust and beefier. It has the AT microphonics from the cord which would get annoying if you move around much. I think for the gym the basso will be perfect for you.
> 
> Actually I think Wayne can chime in on his gym practices with his Bassos. How it work in the gym.?




I use them Bassos for the gym. Close to no micro phonics, very light, comfortable, and most of all great bass to isolate background noise. I wear them over the ear plus a clip to secure the cable.


----------



## nehcrow

Bought the Fidelio S2 from Amazon.jp 
 Comes to around $140 in total for me. Including Tenso fees etc.
 Excited, very very excited 
 Might post a few impressions comparing them to the GR07 Bass Edition (which I adore) and Audiofly AF56 (which are pretty great too).
 I also have the AD900x which are mindblowingly amazing too, might do some comparisons with them. Not much point in comparing full-size and IEM's though :\


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Having my virgin listen with the ATH-CKS1000 right now and I'm very impressed by it's character.  Why isn't this the NUMBER 1 recommended IEM on head-fi?  This is better than the JH13 what a waste of money.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Having my virgin listen with the ATH-CKS1000 right now and I'm very impressed by it's character.  Why isn't this the NUMBER 1 recommended IEM on head-fi?  This is better than the JH13 what a waste of money.


 
   

   
  Still the No.1 in this price range in the prestigious VGP2013 Summer that's fresh out of Japan today!
  It retained its No.1 seat from half a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013_summer/vgp_p2_12.html


----------



## quartertone

Aren't the size and degree of protrusion an obstacle?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Aren't the size and degree of protrusion an obstacle?


 
   
  They're quite a bit smaller in real life than I expected from the pictures.  I have Ortofon E-Q7 at the post office as well btw.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

theta alpha 1 said:


> They're quite a bit smaller in real life than I expected from the pictures.  I have Ortofon E-Q7 at the post office as well btw.




Ortofons are a lovely piece of kit.


----------



## lalala6

I'd be interested to know how the S2 compares to the Sony EX1000. Both have large open dynamic drivers, but EX1000 is much more expensive than the S2. If the S2 is even better than the EX1000 I'd gladly buy one right now.


----------



## slysir

Anyone interested in the S2 and avoiding Amazon-tenso, I got mine on eBay for total of $145 shipped FedEx, 3 day delivery from Korea to New York.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200920854536

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to get some of the above iem's, try Tenso/Amazon jp (already have the 1K's in the cart, difficulty getting all the fields right with the Tenso info is all that has kept me from finishing up the order). The Philips sound like must haves, as well. To make trouble, I really like the PFT's...I think they are also very close to neutral, very detailed, lots of "air" around instruments. I don't get enough bass, but I suspect I'm having fit/seal issues (I often do-really difficult to find the tips that work for me in general). When I just hold them in with both hands, getting better seal, the amount of bass is much better, even sufficient. For <$100...


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll quote Joker:
  
  
  
 *(2A2) Phonak* *Audéo P**FE 122*




Reviewed Jan 2010
  
 Details: the original ‘Perfect Fit Earphone’ from Swiss hearing aid manufacturer Phonak
 Current Price: *$169* from Audeoworld.com (MSRP: $169) for 111/112; $199 for 121/122 with microphone
 Specs: Driver: _BA_ | Imp: _32 Ω_ | Sens: _107 dB_ | Freq: _5-17k Hz_ | Cable: _3.6’ I-plug_
 Nozzle Size: _3mm_ | Preferred tips: _Jays silicone single-flanges_
 Wear Style: _Over-the-ear_

 Accessories *(5/5)* – Silicone single-flange tips (3 sizes), Comply T130 foam tips, 8 filters (4 grey; 4 black), cleaning tool, silicone ear guides, and zippered carrying case
 Build Quality *(4/5)* –  The plastic housings are extremely lightweight and the cabling is fairly thick and quite soft, with a strong tendency to resist tangling. The PFEs certainly don't feel bulletproof but the newest revisions should survive daily use quite well
 Isolation *(3/5)* – Isolation is quite tip-dependent and best with the included Comply T130s or similar foamies. With silicone tips isolation is average
 Microphonics *(4.5/5)* – Quite low, partly because they must be worn over-the-ear
 Comfort *(5/5)* – The part of the housings that fits inside the ear is small and the earphones are very light. As a result the PFEs can really disappear during everyday use. Bonus points for the included silicone cable guides. The only (rare) problem I had was that of losing seal under strenuous exercise with silicone tips

 Sound *(8.8/10)* – Ultimately, the sound is really what makes or breaks an earphone. After my initial listening rounds with the PFE I settled on the grey filters and kept them in for the duration of the test. To my ears the grey filters provide more sparkle in the treble and a slightly smoother and thicker upper midrange. The black filters accentuate the bass but I found the (slight) hardware bass boost provided by my iBasso T4 to be a better solution. Tips matter as well – the included comply T130s will provide a more tactile bass presentation but also slightly veil the high end. The silicone tips have a more transparent sound but for some reason none of the stock tips fit me quite right. I did finally find a good fit with Jays silicone tips off of my J-Jays though.

 The overall sound of the PFEs amazes with its smoothness and clarity. The bass is tight and accurate. The mids are somewhat liquid and very well-positioned in being neither forward nor recessed. The treble is similarly accurate and quite enjoyable. There is a small amount of unevenness at the high end, but this can be reduced a bit by using the black filters. I wasn’t bothered enough by it to give up the grey filters though. Overall the PFEs have a tonal balance on the cool side of the spectrum and very high resolving capability. Soundstaging is about average – wider than the Ety ER-4S and RE0 but not as expansive as the ATH-CK10 or RE252. Instrumental separation is excellent and positioning is quite good as well. They lack the famed Etymotic forwardness, which makes it a tiny bit harder to pick out details with the PFE but results in a less fatiguing sound. They also can’t quite compete in absolute faithfulness with either the Er-4S, which makes them better-suited for lower bitrate tracks.

 Amping: The PFE is one the rare IEMs that do benefit substantially from amping. Despite the relatively low rated impedance and high sensitivity, the PFE becomes truly effortless when fed enough power. My iBasso T4 was sufficiently powerful but the transparency of the D10 and mini3 gave a nicer sound. When properly amped the PFE maintains its incredible clarity and resolution and becomes very hard to beat in transient response and all-around speed. A positive side effect of their inefficiency is the ability of the PFE to suppress background hiss from impedance mismatches. At listening volume the PFE exhibited no notable hiss from any of my amps or sources except the Amp3, with which they were still far more tolerable than with most earphones.

 Value *(9/10)* – Despite the crop of excellent mid-range earphones currently available to the average consumer, the year-old Phonak PFEs still amaze with their incredibly coherent presentation and musical sound signature. I can’t recommend them enough for acoustic tracks, but they work well with nearly all music styles. The possible combinations of tips and filters and the responsiveness of the armatures to equalization also make the PFEs very tunable. Die-hard bassheads may want to look elsewhere, but for the rest of us the PFE might just be able to provide the desired sound. If Phonak has indeed made the necessary improvements to the build quality of the PFE for the v1 release, the PFE should be shortlisted by anyone looking for balance and clarity without the need for monstrous isolation.

*Pros: Comfortable, low microphonics, very balanced and musical presentation, great clarity and resolution
 Cons: Reported build issues with original version, mediocre isolation*
  
  
  
 *Still tip rolling-tried foamies last night, generally don't like them, still didn't get good seal, will try others in my collection tonight*


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> I'd be interested to know how the S2 compares to the Sony EX1000. Both have large open dynamic drivers, but EX1000 is much more expensive than the S2. If the S2 is even better than the EX1000 I'd gladly buy one right now.


 
   
  Wishful thinking?


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Wishful thinking?


 
  Yeah, but one can dream. In fact, from what I read on another forum the difference between S2 and EX1000 might not be that huge.


----------



## dweaver

While I ended up selling the EX1000 they do not sound the same as the S2. Setting aside the difference in sound the EX1000 is a more elegant and detailed IEM across the spectrum.

looking at the sound the EX1000 is more V shaped with stronger low end and brighter high end. For me, I found the treble a bit to bright and the mids a bit to recessed in comparison to the bass and treble.

I think you should look at the MDR7550 if you want a comparable signature to the S2 but with the added refinement and detail of the EX1000. The 7550 is essentially a balanced version of the EX1000 without the extreme treble. But bare in mind these Sony models all suffer from wind noise in windy environments and are a bit less isolating which is how they achieve their open sound. I don't think the S2 is quite as open sounding but they are close without the negative aspects I just mentioned.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> While I ended up selling the EX1000 they do not sound the same as the S2. Setting aside the difference in sound the EX1000 is a more elegant and detailed IEM across the spectrum.
> 
> looking at the sound the EX1000 is more V shaped with stronger low end and brighter high end. For me, I found the treble a bit to bright and the mids a bit to recessed in comparison to the bass and treble.
> 
> I think you should look at the MDR7550 if you want a comparable signature to the S2 but with the added refinement and detail of the EX1000. The 7550 is essentially a balanced version of the EX1000 without the extreme treble. But bare in mind these Sony models all suffer from wind noise in windy environments and are a bit less isolating which is how they achieve their open sound. I don't think the S2 is quite as open sounding but they are close without the negative aspects I just mentioned.


 
  Thanks for the comparisons! Sounds like the S2 won't be as detailed as I thought it would be. I have a UE900 so I don't know if these does anything better than my UE900. The MDR7550 (EX800ST) looks interesting though, will check it out.
   
  So much for all the hype on the S2... lol


----------



## Leo888

Hi Ds, wonder you have an opinion as of now, whether the CKS77X is a side grade or upgrade to the CKS90. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Having my virgin listen with the ATH-CKS1000 right now and I'm very impressed by it's character.  Why isn't this the NUMBER 1 recommended IEM on head-fi?  This is better than the JH13 what a waste of money.


 
  You are comparing a $1100 (£700) to a $140 (£90) iem?


----------



## TekeRugburn

theta alpha 1 said:


> Having my virgin listen with the ATH-CKS1000 right now and I'm very impressed by it's character.  Why isn't this the NUMBER 1 recommended IEM on head-fi?  This is better than the JH13 what a waste of money.


hahahahahaha

That's rich. While the cks1 sounds like a great iem, calling the JH13 a waste is laughable. 

The JH13 will do better overall in when throwing different genres at both. Not all genres have BIG bass. While the JH13 isn't the best in any specific genre it will hold its own in ANY genre when compared to ANY iem


----------



## blueangel2323

Philips really hit the jackpot with their recent releases. Some very experienced audiophiles on here have heard various models in the line and I haven't seen a single bad thing written about them.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I read on the Fidelio S1/S2 thread someone mentioning the S2 having a bit more bass than the S1 but Joker says they are identical in sound.. Read up on these iems and read Joker review of them on innerfidelity.. For you guys that are serious about your sound. You gotta take these into consideration..Philips ain't kidding around with these at all.
> 
> These are the real deal. I think most manufactures try to have this type of sound but fall short in one way or another. Not these. These are certainly special in that they hit all that is required for a nice high end sound. Sound from in ears simply don't get much better.. These sound more like full sized headphones more than in ears to me and that says something about the mastery of tuning Philips did with these..
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yo Deez!  Glad to see you still here and stirring things up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you sort out the problems with your business?
   
  These days I've sorta retreated to a skype group with people from the anime lounge
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586040/official-asian-anime-manga-and-music-lounge
   
  I've actually heard the S2 at a local headphone expo.  To my ears, in terms of stock, unaltered sound, they did more right than, say, the UE900.  I don't like how it's bulky and open-back though when they've proved that they could make a great sounding tiny, ergonomic IEM for peanuts.  But I guess bulky and unwieldy is in vogue these days--I could barely fit the UE900 and the K3003 in my ear and my guess is the same would apply to the SE846.  If Philips put the same amount of research dough into a great phone in the SHE3580 form factor, people would probably dismiss it as not looking serious enough... argh.
   
  What I'm missing from the SHEs is isolation.  I wish to find something that could isolate almost as much as Etymotics, while not giving me the stuffed-ear sound of the same.  Pretty tough though as I found that the open sound of the SHEs depended in part on the front vent between the driver and the ear, which prevents an airtight seal between the IEM and the ear, which incidentally also prevents driver flex.  I did try sealing that vent and isolation didn't go up significantly though, so OTOH it may be possible to increase isolation somehow with a redesign without closing the vent?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





nick n said:


> THIS...PLACE...THIS...THREAD.
> 
> 
> Series of events=
> ...


 
  How good is the 381F?  I saw someone comparing the 381F to the Fidelio S2 and was kind of shocked.


----------



## Snyper0012

Bass-wise, which offers the most?
  - Sony xb90ex
  - Philips Fidelio X1/X2
  - Audio Technica CKS77x
   
  Any suggestions for headphones with same/more bass for same price?


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Bass-wise, which offers the most?
> - Sony xb90ex
> - Philips Fidelio X1/X2
> - Audio Technica CKS77x
> ...


 
   
  "more bass" could mean different things. some bass punches you and some reach real low. what are you looking for?
  fidelio are not bass driven. xb90ex go real low... sill waiting to hear more about the cks77x, but i would guess they are more punch and midbass.


----------



## blueangel2323

snyper0012 said:


> Bass-wise, which offers the most?
> - Sony xb90ex
> - Philips Fidelio X1/X2
> - Audio Technica CKS77x
> ...



 
 xb90ex for sure. if you are only after bass, take a look at the velodyne vpulse as well. mids/highs are not as good but bass is insane.


----------



## DannyBai

Xb90 for awesome sub-bass
77x for crazy mid-bass to sub-bass mix
X1 has good bass, priced 2-3x's more than others. 
$99 corecools have big bass, mostly sub but a good hint of mid-bass and overall very pleasing sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

I do find the Tenore to be a good isolating iem, and good sounding as well. It also does require stuffing into the ear canal, like the etys 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> I do find the Tenore to be a good isolating iem, and good sounding as well. It also does require stuffing into the ear canal, like the etys
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




No need to stuff far if using the recommended tips, the M6/R1 bi-flanges.


----------



## ati832

[size=1.7em] JVC - HA-FR65 has anyone heard these [/size]


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Xb90 for awesome sub-bass
> 77x for crazy mid-bass to sub-bass mix
> X1 has good bass, priced 2-3x's more than others.
> $99 corecools have big bass, mostly sub but a good hint of mid-bass and overall very pleasing sound.


 
   
  I'd be intrested in knowing how the Basso's bass fits into your grand scheme of things!


----------



## Grayson73

Has anyone heard the Hifiman RE400 and Rock-it Sounds R-50?  Both Joker and ClieOS rate them really high.  Wondering how they compare to the Zero Audios and the Fidelios.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'd be intrested in knowing how the Basso's bass fits into your grand scheme of things!


 
  I like the Basso's over all of those.  The bass is closer to the X1 which is less than the others but still much more than neutral.  I think the Basso's has more sub-bass and not much mid-bass if any at all.  It's not overly huge bass so the rest of the sound doesn't get lost by the bass at all.  Basically a balanced phone with big bass.  Would you agree Wayne?  
  Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Has anyone heard the Hifiman RE400 and Rock-it Sounds R-50?  Both Joker and ClieOS rate them really high.  Wondering how they compare to the Zero Audios and the Fidelios.


 
  Both of those phones are quite neutral with good bass.  It has less coloration than the ZA's and Fidelios.  Closer to an analytical sound.  I find them somewhat boring compared.  Not so much with the RE400's but R-50 isn't my cup of tea.  I haven't found too many armature drivers that are though.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I like the Basso's over all of those.  The bass is closer to the X1 which is less than the others but still much more than neutral.  I think the Basso's has more sub-bass and not much mid-bass if any at all.  It's not overly huge bass so the rest of the sound doesn't get lost by the bass at all.  Basically a balanced phone with big bass.  Would you agree Wayne?


 
   
  Yup, I agree 100%! I love the bass of the Basso's - perfect. In fact, I love their entire signature (even moreso when amped). They continue to impress and to be one of my favorites, which is pretty amazing considering their price.


----------



## d marc0

I've ordered the SHE9700 in the hopes that it's a good substitute for the Bassos.
  The bassos are currently my daily work horse and I'm afraid it may retire early from wear & tear.
  I love these so much now that I can't afford to lose them.
   
  With the SHE9700 coming, and if it's good enough; will become my new daily work horse.
  If not, I may try the Superlux HD381F: apparently it's a cheapo version of the S2s just as the DX210 is the cheapo version of CKS1000.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This might help too. Now you gotta submit some form of an ID to get stuff from Tenso but it is painless. I just took a pick of my drivers license and sent it to them,. First you want to register with tenso.. After that do this to order whatever you want from Amazon Japan.
> 
> On your home page there is a template with how to put in the address.  Go to Amazon Japan/english version. Type in Fidelio S2.. Once you see it check out just like you would for Amazon. Oh you have to register and make an account for Amazon Japan as well but it is painless as it is in English.. When you check out they will ask you were you want it delivered that is where this template will come in. All you have to do it one time.. It will remember all the info when you check out of Amazon Japan.. They ship your stuff to Tenso. Tenso charges you a shipping ad handling fee and whala. A week later you got your phone.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! Was pretty simple.  How long should it take Tenso to get the product and notify me to pay?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> You are comparing a $1100 (£700) to a $140 (£90) iem?


 
   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> That's rich. While the cks1 sounds like a great iem, calling the JH13 a waste is laughable.
> 
> The JH13 will do better overall in when throwing different genres at both. Not all genres have BIG bass. While the JH13 isn't the best in any specific genre it will hold its own in ANY genre when compared to ANY iem


 
   
  Thanks for the reality check.
   
  Well I own the JH13 and just bought the Audio Technica CKS1000, Etymotic ER-4B, Ortofon E-Q7 and others.  I was excited during my virgin (first) listen of the CKS1000, right now the ER-4B has won my heart, but I have lots of comparing to do, all in good time.
   
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I've ordered the SHE9700 in the hopes that it's a good substitute for the Bassos.
> The bassos are currently my daily work horse and I'm afraid it may retire early from wear & tear.
> I love these so much now that I can't afford to lose them.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The DX210 won't be a cheapo version of the CKS1000.  The CKS1 isn't only about bass in your face, it's also about hyperrealism, dynamic range, mids etc.
   
  For example with metal music the kick-drum is a bit louder than the rest but the electric guitar crunch and vocals are still the showpiece I think.


----------



## Kamakahah

I have some money to burn, but it's been pretty hard to decide if the step up tiers are worth it or whether the diminishing returns are just too high to justify the expense. 

I have a pair of Mad Dogs that I love. The CKN70s and Vsd1 that I enjoy but I want something better. 

Been debating between the X1, the 702 Annie, and/or a new IEM/CIEM. 

In particular, the S2 or go bigger for the CKS1000's or ASG-2.
Hard to decide if it's worth it. For the price of the ASG-2, I could get the X1 and S2.

Final option is a new CIEM company making silicones. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/663051/new-custom-iem-company-custom-art-discussion-review-and-appreciation-thread

Will probably run me about $430-50 after shipping and molds. 

So many choices and sadly I like them all too much to choose. 

I should just pay that one dude on fiver.com to make the decision for me, then I can blame him if I don't like the outcome.


----------



## d marc0

theta alpha 1 said:


> The DX210 won't be a cheapo version of the CKS1000.  *The CKS1 isn't only about bass in your face, it's also about hyperrealism, dynamic range, mids etc.
> 
> For example with metal music the kick-drum is a bit louder than the rest but the electric guitar crunch and vocals are still the showpiece I think.*




That is exactly how the Dx210s sound to me...


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> That is exactly how the Dx210s sound to me...


 
   
  Alright then :0
   
  The drivers and tech are different tho.


----------



## quartertone

Theta Alpha 1, you said recently that the Green House MBK sounds very much like the ER4, which I see you also have. But the Etymotic supposedly has pronounced treble, whereas on the MBK it's very rolled-off. What made you draw that connection?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

baydude said:


> Thanks! Was pretty simple.  How long should it take Tenso to get the product and notify me to pay?




1-2 days.


----------



## d marc0

theta alpha 1 said:


> Alright then :0
> 
> The drivers and tech are different tho.




I know a few headfiers who have them both and LOVED them.



-------------------------------------
So I finally got the SHE9700! Out of the box it sounds good, nice balance between bass and mids, doesn't sound as bassy as the 3580, very wide soundstage with decent imaging BUT it's quite sibilant to my ears to a point where it can sound a bit Thin as a whole. Currently on burn in, hopefully it'll change for the better. Comparison with the SHE3580 will be posted soon...


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Theta Alpha 1, you said recently that the Green House MBK sounds very much like the ER4, which I see you also have. But the Etymotic supposedly has pronounced treble, whereas on the MBK it's very rolled-off. What made you draw that connection?


 
   
   
  You need to add a 50 ohm resistor  !!
   

   
  (c) Theta


----------



## phantompersona

HOH if they are like the ety by using a 50 ohm resistor... you may have found the discovery of the decade :O Some more daring members that have the ety's should tree these green house iems + the resistor and give a comparo..


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> You need to add a 50 ohm resistor  !!
> 
> 
> 
> (c) Theta


 
  Ah... and where do I find one of those cheaply?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Ah... and where do I find one of those cheaply?


 
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281120647603
   
  Ask for 50 ohm in your message in the checkout section.
   
  Quote: 





phantompersona said:


> HOH if they are like the ety by using a 50 ohm resistor... *you may have found the discovery of the decade :O*


 
   
EDIT
   
*150 ohm* sounds really nice too, actually I think 150 is the closest sound to the Etymotic ER-4B with the smoothest and most extended treble, 100 ohm is too bright and tizzly, it's all relative to the impedance versus phase.
   
   

   
  (c) Theta


----------



## quartertone

Thanks!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

For those interested, I bought them from here.
   



 GREEN HOUSE 高音質 バランスド・アーマチュア型 カナルイヤホン ホワイト GH-ERC-MBW 
 ￥ 1,970 
   
   
  I used https://www.jshoppers.com/forward/ as the forwarding service.
   
   
  For skeptics, the first graph here has peaks which resemble the peaks in the ER-4, and the third graph indicates resistors will increase the treble response.
   



   
  http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-57.html
   
   
  I've tried 50, 100 and 150.  150 sounds the best, 50 is second best, 100 is too bright, perhaps 120 will sound nice?
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281120647603
   
   
*Summary:*  $21 IEM + $10 shipping + $13 resistor = $299 sound.
   
   
EDIT
   
  How does it sound?
   
  It sounds bright, spacious, airy, detailed and delicious, like licking lollipops under a blue sky on a sunny day at a picnic.
   
  Weakness:  Bass.
   
  Speciality:  Treble extension, realistic haunted-like imaging, voices inside your head (better than JH13!)


----------



## blueangel2323

theta alpha 1 said:


> It sounds bright, spacious, airy, detailed and delicious, like licking lollipops under a blue sky on a sunny day at a picnic.


  
 lol best description of a headphone's sound ever


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> It sounds bright, spacious, airy, detailed and delicious, like *Megan Fox* licking lollipops under a blue sky on a sunny day at a picnic *and winking at you*.


 
   
  Fixed.


----------



## waynes world

^ We could go further, but it wouldn't be rated PG!


----------



## waynes world

.


----------



## Swy05

Sorry dont mean to derail the thread but im looking to pickup the carbo tenso and cks77x. 

I compared tenso and jshoppers and it looks like jshoppers is a bit cheaper?

The predicament I have is.....these 2 iems are gonna be bought from amazon japan.

Will they need to be consolidated into one package or are they shipped as one single package from amazon japan?

New to this tenso stuff


----------



## blueangel2323

Megan Fox, Nina Dobrev, and Emmanuelle Chriqui licking lollipops under a blue sky... um, what were we talking about again? Oh, right... headphones...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Sorry dont mean to derail the thread but im looking to pickup the carbo tenso and cks77x.
> 
> I compared tenso and jshoppers and it looks like jshoppers is a bit cheaper?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Tenso allows you to wait for both items to arrive and they give you the option of consolidation.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ We could go further, but it wouldn't be rated PG!


 
   
  Yep, I *was* trying to keep it legal lol
   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Tenso allows you to wait for both items to arrive and they give you the option of consolidation.


 
   
  Yep!
   
  Pretty sure its free as well.


----------



## Swy05

lifted andreas said:


> Yep, I *was* trying to keep it legal lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm I thought tenso charged a consolidation fee plus another fee


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Hmm I thought tenso charged a consolidation fee plus another fee


 
   
  Well, either way you can find all the information you need here - *http://tenso.com/en*


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Theta Alpha 1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried 50, 100 and 150.  150 sounds the best, 50 is second best, 100 is too bright, perhaps 120 will sound nice?


 
  Interesting - the Ety adapter is 75, so why not that impedance?


----------



## Kamakahah

quartertone said:


> Interesting - the Ety adapter is 75, so why not that impedance?




I'm wondering the same. Also wondering why the 50 was initially recommend when the 150 is "the best"


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Interesting - the Ety adapter is 75, so why not that impedance?


 
   
  Ok well, the Green House GH-ERC-MB isn't identical to the Etymotic ER-4P, if it was that would be terrific, and then yes you could indeed use a 75 ohm adapter as in the case of ER-4P to ER-4S.
   
  I had some new toy effect with the resistors yesterday, it's not as good sounding as my Etymotic ER-4B, sorry!
   
  I just felt like discovering something nice since I'm a new member.  In truth, my Green House GH-ERC-DMS is the real discovery.
   
  After yesterdays and this mornings listening session, I'm actually very skeptical now the GH-ERC-MB uses the ED-29689 driver.  However, I feel confident the GH-ERC-DMS uses the TWFK driver, I can_ hear_ that.
   
  There are four types of resistance in respect to an IEM; output, cable, driver and filter, cable resistance causes crosstalk issues, which gave that imaging goodness I called voices in the head, which it does, this is also a trick in some custom IEM cables.  After a while I noticed it's not _real _imaging, the TWFK is better at that.
   
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm wondering the same. Also wondering why the 50 was initially recommend when the 150 is "the best"


 
   
  I have access to a 50 and 100 ohm resistor, the 50 tilts the treble better than the 100, but when I connected them yesterday into 150 I was impressed and that became my new recommendation, which it still is.
   
  Although, apart from the novel and unique sound of the GH-ERC-MB with 150 ohm resistance, which I'm happy I have on file, the *GH-ERC-DMS* is my *real recommendation *if you want to slay the expensive IEM villains.  The resistors - as with most IEM's - are not useful with the GH-ERC-DMS.
   
  The MB with 150 also has less bass than the already bass light ER-4B.  This thread seems to like bass, so I duly retract my recommendations forthwith from your stereosphere.


----------



## Kamakahah

Honestly it has my interest. I'd like to see a full post with all the details explaining where to buy and setup linked on the first page. 

Thanks for the discovery. I'll likely place my orders in the next week or so.


----------



## quisxx

Hey Danny, have you heard the corecools w/o the mod?


----------



## DannyBai

I haven't heard it w/o the mod since I don't wanna mess up sf's sweet modness. I don't think I can handle anymore bass though.


----------



## quisxx

Lol, I asked because I just saw you posted that the bass on these is mostly sub. Thats only with the mod I assure you.When that hole is uncovered, the mid bass impact will take over, and act as a stool softener lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quisxx said:


> Lol, I asked because I just saw you posted that the bass on these is mostly sub. Thats only with the mod I assure you.When that hole is uncovered, the mid bass impact will take over, and act as a stool softener lol.


 

 Ya' mon, it takes over alright, but for me not in a good way. Ruins the overall sound and refinement cuz too much boominess in the mid bass without the mod cheapens the sound and is more congested in presentation. I guess i am not a true basshead afterall. haha


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Ok well, the Green House GH-ERC-MB isn't identical to the Etymotic ER-4P, if it was that would be terrific, and then yes you could indeed use a 75 ohm adapter as in the case of ER-4P to ER-4S.
> 
> I had some new toy effect with the resistors yesterday, it's not as good sounding as my Etymotic ER-4B, sorry!


 
  Forgetting about the resistors for a moment, I can say that they sound excellent out of my C&C BH, not bass-light at all (with the LF switch on).


----------



## nehcrow

Yay! 
 S2's just shipped from Tenso to my place in Australia.
 Excited 

 Anymore impressions on these?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nehcrow said:


> Yay!
> 
> S2's just shipped from Tenso to my place in Australia.
> 
> ...




Soon you'll be the one giving your impressions.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Forgetting about the resistors for a moment, I can say that they sound excellent out of my C&C BH, not bass-light at all (with the LF switch on).


 
   
  Cool, I clicked on your profile and see you have quite a few IEM's, they sound pretty good for $21 right?


----------



## quartertone

Definitely, once amped. Too muffled for my taste without it, though, so add another $100.


----------



## lalala6

Hey guys look what I have here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Yup, the Philips Fidelio S2.
   

   
  Impressions?
   
  It's still too early to say. On first listen, the treble is unbearably hot and spitty. The mids is decently clear but has some annoying peaks, only the bass is good with nice impact and rumble. But it just doesn't have the same level of immersion I felt with the CKS1000. Overall I can't say I'm impressed with the sound at all. But since Dsnuts has so fiercely promoted it, there's no way it doesn't sound good, right? So I figured I just haven't found the right source and tips for it. I'll keep experimenting on that and give it more burn in, until I can agree with Dsnuts' impressions on these lookers. 
   
  But my impressions don't matter, does it? I'll just leave it to the other members to give their expert impressions once they get their S2. 
   
  Cheers!


----------



## egokun

lalala6 said:


> Hey guys look what I have here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My impressions exactly.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *lalala6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Overall I can't say I'm impressed with the sound at all. *But since Dsnuts has so fiercely promoted it, there's no way it doesn't sound good, right?* So I figured I just haven't found the right source and tips for it. I'll keep experimenting on that and give it more burn in, until I can agree with Dsnuts' impressions on these lookers.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, maybe he was paid by Philips to promote the S2 here. You never know...


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





egokun said:


> My impressions exactly.


 
  Glad to know that. So I'm not crazy for hearing what I'm hearing, lol


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well, maybe he was paid by Philips to promote the S2 here. You never know...


 
  Oh my, if that's true, I'm sure many people will be saddened for spending that much on a wrong iem...
   
  lol


----------



## Leo888

Hi egokun and lalala6,

I'll be picking up a pair maybe tomorrow from a local store here. Will post back after I have a listen. 

In the meantime, hope you guys can post back after some burn in and tip rolling. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi egokun and lalala6,
> 
> I'll be picking up a pair maybe tomorrow from a local store here. Will post back after I have a listen.
> 
> ...


 
  Sure, but the earliest I can give solid impressions is this Friday, as I don't have all my sources and amps right now.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *lalala6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But since Dsnuts has so fiercely promoted it, there's no way it doesn't sound good, right?


 
  Are you serious? Everyone has their own taste, and DS's choice isn't the last word. Such a sheep mentality in this thread...


----------



## Dsnuts

The issue with the S2 is they are very fit dependent. The sound can be a bit brighter on first listen but you have to get a really good seal in order for phone to sound correct.. If you press your S2 with your fingers into your ears and if the sound changes to a more fuller note that means you don't have the right seal happening. These are like putting an earbud dish in your ears. Believe me with proper seal they aren't bright at all.
   
  Experiment with tips you have as well as the complys. I know some of the guys on the Fidelio thread was wearing them over the ears try this and that.  I managed to get the best sound using one of my Complys.  It is the curse of having a big 13.5mm driver..Sony fixes this by putting their dish completely parallel to the ears while AT has the angle down pat on the dishes to be put in the ears..But if you guys don't have issues with either AT or Sony phones in your ear you shouldn't have issues with these. They are a bit bulkier than ATs or Sonys.
   
  Other manufactures need to learn from the masters of the dish if they are gonna make one imo.


----------



## nehcrow

Don't know if you guys are getting a proper seal -> Usually harsh treble is a symptom of poor seal...


----------



## quartertone

The first review of the S1 on Amazon.de was 1 star from someone who obviously failed to get a proper seal. He trashed them as total junk, lol.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> Are you serious? Everyone has their own taste, and DS's choice isn't the last word. Such a sheep mentality in this thread...:rolleyes:




Dude, you again failed to take a joke... Cheer up, jeez. 

Whole world isn't in nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The issue with the S2 is they are very fit dependent. The sound can be a bit brighter on first listen but you have to get a really good seal in order for phone to sound correct.. If you press your S2 with your fingers into your ears and if the sound changes to a more fuller note that means you don't have the right seal happening. These are like putting an earbud dish in your ears. Believe me with proper seal they aren't bright at all.
> 
> Experiment with tips you have as well as the complys. I managed to get the best sound using one of my Complys.  It is the curse of having a big driver..Sony fixes this by putting their dish completely parallel to the ears while AT has the angle down pat on the dishes to be put in the ears..
> 
> Other manufactures need to learn from the masters of the dish if they are gonna make one imo.


 
  Yeah I knew that... but none of the included tips work for me... so I'm going to have to buy some other tips to try.


----------



## Dsnuts

This was going on in the MP8320 thread.. There would be either praise on how good they sound or just pure hate. No bass, too sibilant. Compared to the MP8320 having even bigger housing an driver 14.2mm.. The S2 is easier to put into the ear and hear for a longer session but they still are fairly big.
   
  In a little update. I have been burning in my S2 this whole time. I haven't been listening to them since I have a big mid term test today. But I will certainly listen to them when I get back. I look forward to it. The S2 don't seem to need much burn in but I do it anyway..


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> This was going on in the MP8320 thread.. There would be either praise on how good they sound or just pure hate. No bass, too sibilant. Compared to the MP8320 having even bigger housing an driver 14.2mm.. The S2 is easier to put into the ear and hear for a longer session but they still are fairly big.




Hi Ds, I have the 8320 which my ears barely fills up. Is the housing of the Philips bigger or smaller than the 8320.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Yo Deez!  Long time no see!  Did you see my post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikaveli06

if any of u arent happy with the s2 im looking for used pair.  (ALSO HAVE CK4 AND POSSIBLY COWON J3 FOR TRADE)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi Ds, I have the 8320 which my ears barely fills up. Is the housing of the Philips bigger or smaller than the 8320.


 
  Smaller. They will fit better than the MP8320.
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Yo Deez!  Long time no see!  Did you see my post?


 
  No doubt. Don't be such a stranger Joe. You know you have free reign here.
   
  You know the S2 is surprising on how good it isolates. Well with comply tips it does. Anyway I am back in school now. I have a mid term I gotta go take.. Medical variety. I study eat study some more eat study some more sleep and start all over again.  I wish I could listen to music while I study but that don't work. I get too much into my music and forget what I was looking at. Not good. My brain don't function that way..


----------



## egokun

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> Glad to know that. So I'm not crazy for hearing what I'm hearing, lol


 

 Well, I wouldn't say the treble is "unbearably" hot and spitty, but it's more treble than I like. I find the mids recessed, and if I raise the volume to hear vocals and mids better, the treble gets too strong for my taste.
   
  Bass is fast and tight, there's a good amount of it.
   
  And yeah, I do get a good seal with the Active Complys. The S2 fits wonderfully.
   
  It's an entertaining IEM, but as I said in the Fidelio S1 and S2 thread, I still prefer the Senn IE8.


----------



## Dsnuts

I read that. I sense that you prefer a warmer fuller sound. The S2s being a more neutral flavor they will have less coloration..You prefer bigger bass as well which adds to male vocals and fullness of what you hear...The CKS1000 sounds like your type of phone.
   
  I like all sorts of flavors. I don't discriminate.. It has to be good though.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> Yeah I knew that... but none of the included tips work for me... so I'm going to have to buy some other tips to try.


 
  I did not manage to get a good fit with the included tips either. Sony hybrids did the trick for me.
   
  The treble on my S2 is nowhere near harsh so I also suggest playing around with different tips. I also get the best feeling wearing them over ear but they work fine straight down as well.


----------



## Leo888

lalala6 said:


> Sure, but the earliest I can give solid impressions is this Friday, as I don't have all my sources and amps right now.




That will be great. Looking forward to it.




dsnuts said:


> Smaller. They will fit better than the MP8320.




Thanks again Ds, that's good to know.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I wish I could listen to music while I study but that don't work. I get too much into my music and forget what I was looking at. Not good. My brain don't function that way..


 
   
  A solution might be to get some cheap and less engaging IEMs lol


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Dude, you again failed to take a joke... Cheer up, jeez.
> 
> Whole world isn't in nuclear apocalypse.


 
  You have to admit though, there are people here with that mentality. Joker's been praising these for a good while now, then suddenly the Nutman hypes them and it's OMG I have to get them! No offence to DS of course, but I've gone along with his hype a couple of times and been disappointed.


----------



## Gee Simpson

What's the Fidelio s2's bass quantity like in comparison to the ATH CKN70's? More or less, or around the same?


----------



## rickdohc

Hi there!!!  glad to see some of you people still around.  DS like always spreading the good news of cheap and good stuff.
  Thay guy Wayne from Canada still here or did whe loose him?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







     Wayne, give em an update!! something better than my beloved S500 plisss!!!
   
   
   
  I decided to spend some time on my home system and thearter system, so i took a vacation from the forum, but i am back again,  any one care to give me an update? last time y checked this thread i was on page  500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   j/k
  
  See, all you can buy if you want and dont spend so many money on headphones?   yeaaa.!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Technics


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> You have to admit though, there are people here with that mentality. Joker's been praising these for a good while now, then suddenly the Nutman hypes them and it's OMG I have to get them! No offence to DS of course, but I've gone along with his hype a couple of times and been disappointed.


 
   
  Yeah, same happened with me a couple of times too.
   
  One time was the Brainwavz R1 hype, really didin't impress me at all.


----------



## Swy05

Dsnuts or anyone that has compared the ath cks77x or carbo basso. Which would you recommend?

Im debating between the two. Im a basshead. I admit it.


----------



## nehcrow

Listening to the new Sigur Ros album on my AD900x. Ugh! So beautiful! ;_; Such a beautiful, natural tone these headphones have - plus DAT SOUNDSTAGE + IMAGING. Just crazy good.
  Hoping my new Fidelio S2's will blow me away in a similar fashion


----------



## peter123

gee simpson said:


> What's the Fidelio s2's bass quantity like in comparison to the ATH CKN70's? More or less, or around the same?




The CKN70's has more bass. However the S2's are far from bass light and the bass quality is very good.

I find the two to be very different. The CKN70's are much more raw and in your face while the S2's are more refined and balanced. 

I enjoy both very much.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> The CKN70's has more bass. However the S2's are far from bass light and the bass quality is very good.
> 
> I find the two to be very different. The CKN70's are much more raw and in your face while the S2's are more refined and balanced.
> 
> I enjoy both very much.


 

 Thanks. Do you prefer one over the other though?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Listening to the new Sigur Ros album on my AD900x. Ugh! So beautiful! ;_; Such a beautiful, natural tone these headphones have - plus DAT SOUNDSTAGE + IMAGING. Just crazy good.
> Hoping my new Fidelio S2's will blow me away in a similar fashion


 
   
  Sweet! Yes, I still love my ad900x's. Who needs the stinkin' Fidelio X1's when you got the ad900x?


----------



## peter123

gee simpson said:


> Thanks. Do you prefer one over the other though?




Well, I do think that the S2 has a better sq in total and they are probably more "correct" but I still prefer the CKN70's for workout an some kind of music. It also isolates better.

If I had to pick one it would be the S2 but since I found them to be great complement to each other I see no reason to choose


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> Hi there!!!  glad to see some of you people still around.  DS like always spreading the good news of cheap and good stuff.
> *Thay guy Wayne from Canada still here or did whe loose him?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes i am still here, thanks for remembering me crazy ricki boi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Update/ Upgrade to the S500s would be the ATH WS99/ ES700...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/650449/the-new-ws99-ws77-pg-57
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/645649/the-new-ath-es700
   
  In terms of iems, it is mostly the Zero Audio Bassos, Philips S2, etc that is listed on the title of this discovery thread. Also the new cheapo Vsonics.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread
   
  edit: oh and nice setup


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yes i am still here, thanks for remembering me crazy ricki boi.


 
   
  LOL - that got coffee spurting out of my nose!
   
  Hey Rick! Good to see you back! Sf got you hooked up with the latest - thanks Sf!
   
  A standout imo are the Zero Audio Bassos. For $65 shipped, they are outstanding.
   
  The ATH CKS1000's are amazing iems that you should look into:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641571/the-new-ath-cks1000
   
  And add the JVC HA-SZ1000/2000's to your list of S500 upgrade headphones (although the jury is still out):
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661129/jvc-ha-sz2000-1000-appreciation-thread
   
  The WS99's have been my ultimate S500 upgrades for a while, but it depends on what you're after.
   
  And yes, awesome looking home system rig you got going there!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

lalala6 said:


> Hey guys look what I have here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Push it in harder and then suddenly shockingly amazing.


----------



## eke2k6

theta alpha 1 said:


> Push it in harder and then suddenly shockingly amazing.



 
 OH GOD! CAN'T RESIST ANY LONGER.... THAAAT'S WHHHAAAT SHHHEEE SAAIIIDD!


----------



## DannyBai

The CKS1000's are bassier than I remember but still blows away the CKS77X in every aspect.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The CKS1000's are bassier than I remember but still blows away the CKS77X in every aspect.


 
   
  Are the 1k's in the house? If so, awesome!
   
  Remember that dsnuts thought they sounded a bit wonky until 150 hours of burn in.
   
  And different tips make a big difference to the bass level of the 1k's. I personally like the Vsonic double flange tips (ie from the VSD1) on the 1k's.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Are the 1k's in the house? If so, awesome!
> 
> Remember that dsnuts thought they sounded a bit wonky until 150 hours of burn in.
> 
> And different tips make a big difference to the bass level of the 1k's. I personally like the Vsonic double flange tips (ie from the VSD1) on the 1k's.


 
  Just got them in.  The black stealth version looks awesome.  I'm using Auveo's but I'll let them burn for the rest of the week.  Still sounds really nice.


----------



## glorfybe

There is hardly any information about the Audio Technica ATH CKS99's on Headfi. There is someone on ebay selling supposedly manufacture refurbished ones for £32. They came in a plastic bag with 3 sizes of silicon tips and a winder.
   
  Mine have had around 30 hours burn in, and they are the best phones I own. They go low, they  are engaging, musical and detailed. They are special with vocals, and have a natural, realistic presentation. I was skeptical of them being genuine - if they are fake they are an amazing fake!
   
  Someone who knows what they are talking about should get a set to compare to the CKS1000 and CKS77x - just to further human knowledge


----------



## PakoBoy

glorfybe said:


> There is hardly any information about the Audio Technica ATH CKS99's on Headfi. There is someone on ebay selling supposedly manufacture refurbished ones for £32. They came in a plastic bag with 3 sizes of silicon tips and a winder.
> 
> Mine have had around 30 hours burn in, and they are the best phones I own. They go low, they  are engaging, musical and detailed. They are special with vocals, and have a natural, realistic presentation. I was skeptical of them being genuine - if they are fake they are an amazing fake!
> 
> Someone who knows what they are talking about should get a set to compare to the CKS1000 and CKS77x - just to further human knowledge



Cant find them. Could you give the link?


----------



## dnullify

That's a good price on the cks99... I can't find refurb cks99 for some reason.
   
   
  speaking of which, anyone got any new sub $30 discoveries lately?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

pakoboy said:


> Cant find them. Could you give the link?




Here they are:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181137426245

I'm kinda skeptical about them to be honest, I think shipping them out of Australia would be risky.


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Here they are:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181137426245
> 
> I'm kinda skeptical about them to be honest, I think shipping them out of Australia would be risky.


 
  I didn't really want to post the link - because I was skeptical to! If it looks too cheap it normally is... Saying that mine arrived in 7 days. They sound better than my dual drivers. They sound better (but different) to my Q-Jays. As I said - if they are fake, they are a blinking good fake. Still - [size=small]Caveat emptor.[/size]
   
  [size=small]I was confident enough to try their CMK99's anyway! Just ordered! [/size]
   
  [size=small]I saw it as a risk, but hey, it's my 5th set of phones in a month so why not.[/size]


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> OH GOD! CAN'T RESIST ANY LONGER....THAAAT'S WHHHAAAT SHHHEEE SAAIIIDD!


 
  WHAT A NOOB!!!
   
... we in 2013 meng. :  P
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Just got them in.  The black stealth version looks awesome.  I'm using Auveo's but I'll let them burn for the rest of the week.  Still sounds really nice.


 
  Congrats on dem 1Ks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> There is hardly any information about the Audio Technica ATH CKS99's on Headfi. There is someone on ebay selling supposedly manufacture refurbished ones for £32. They came in a plastic bag with 3 sizes of silicon tips and a winder.
> 
> Mine have had around 30 hours burn in, and they are the best phones I own. They go low, they  are engaging, musical and detailed. They are special with vocals, and have a natural, realistic presentation. I was skeptical of them being genuine - if they are fake they are an amazing fake!
> 
> Someone who knows what they are talking about should get a set to compare to the CKS1000 and CKS77x - just to further human knowledge


 
  Hey glorfy have you tried/ purchased the other Corecool lookalikes from Germany???


----------



## MastermindJapan

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> I didn't really want to post the link - because I was skeptical to! If it looks too cheap it normally is... Saying that mine arrived in 7 days. They sound better than my dual drivers. They sound better (but different) to my Q-Jays. As I said - if they are fake, they are a blinking good fake. Still - [size=small]Caveat emptor.[/size]
> 
> [size=small]I was confident enough to try their CMK99's anyway! Just ordered! [/size]
> 
> [size=small]I saw it as a risk, but hey, it's my 5th set of phones in a month so why not.[/size]


 

 Fuark, this looks tempting. I'm in Aus as well >.>


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to some Seal.. Cus you gotta get it to hear these. I have been listening to my S2s.. 




   
  These have the ability to give that club in your head sound when called for. Listening to this track it does. Crank this up cus I say so..




   
  What can I say guys..These and the bassos both don't require any burn in it seems both sound excellent out of the box.. Haven't heard my S2s for a day or so because of my mid terms. So today has been music day for me. And I am back at it tomorrow..


----------



## DannyBai

Some impressions on sf modded corecool's.
   
  I won't say anything about build except that it seems to be solid and metal.  The cable is quite impressive also.  Better than many in the $99 price range and on par with others.  
   
  Bass:  With the mod, the mid-bass doesn't intrude too much into the sound.  There is some, but it didn't distract me as some other earphone have, (i.e. Hippo VB, JVC FXT-90).  Others have claimed without the mod, it's crazy insane and I know I wouldn't be able to handle it.  Sub-bass reaches deep and rumbles.  True basshead type of bass.  The recent CKS77X has this kind of bass but the corecool's hold the note longer.  I've noticed at higher volumes, the bass tends to take over and hides the midrange and treble.  At lower volumes, the bass is controlled better and can play nice with different genres of music.  
   
  Midrange:  Vocals can take a backseat to the bass but it's mostly present.  It is not forward by any means but it is not recessed.  Voices sound smooth and there's is zero fatigue.  I can't detect any grain in the midrange.  Female vocals sound especially engaging.  Placement would be somewhere between front row and the middle of the auditorium.  
   
  Treble:  The most confusing part of the sound for me.  I can hear the details but it doesn't have any height.  I mean there is no peak what so ever.  I would call it recessed but it is there because I can hear it.  I can't stand peaky treble but I feel that these need a little more to add some life into the sound.  Again, the details are there but it just needs some extension I guess.  
   
  Stage:  Very wide and deep.  Well done.  It doesn't sound too grand like the Brainwavz R1 and loses the music in the environment.  
   
  Bottom line, I actually really like the corecools.  My other experiences are the FXT-90, which had hot treble and forward midrange that didn't jive with me.  The Radius TFW21, which was a long time ago but didn't have the big bass of the corecools but I don't remember it sounding better.  I won't even mention the Brainwavz R1 because the corecools wipe the floor with them IMO.  These are a true basshead phone and worthy of the $99 price tag if you're into that type of sound.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

great impressions danny thanks ! these seems like my choice for gym iems then sfw  (y)


----------



## glorfybe

I have tried the look alike and was very impressed for the money. They have a lot of sub bass, but not as controlled as the csk99 and no where near as quick. Highs are very good but not as good as csk99. Look alike may have slightly more accurate positioning, but csk99 is more immersive. Csk99 is more detailed, natural.csk99 can be a bit hot on the treble atm - I'm hoping burn in will tame that a bit.


----------



## r4tr4tr4t

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ oh dare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks for the advice man, that was supposed to be a "do" right ? i dont run at gym i just passively lift so i guess i wont have problems with the sticking out, will root them cools from taobao, thanks again!


----------



## DannyBai

The cools are pretty light so lifting weights shouldn't be an issue.  The bass will drown out all the other noise in the gym, lol.  
   
  I assume the CKS99's will have a more balanced sound over the 77X since the 77X's are geared for more bass.  Same goes for the corecools but with a different flavor.  But the AT's have forward midrange and more treble presence so that all depends on what the listener prefers.


----------



## glorfybe

Just listening to Cosmic Gate, Storm Chaser posted by DS on the clone and CKS99. The amount of bass impact on the clones is unreal! There is a whoosh at 37 seconds that has real impact. - it's crisper with the Cks99, but doesn't have the slam. This isn't my normal type of music, but if I was listening to it I would want that impactful bass of the Corecool without doubt. Bear in mind I haven't done any tip rolling on the Cks99 yet.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  They cost 5,881 Yen from Amazon.jp
   
  The ones in your link don't include a box or accessories, he has 400 in stock, and pickup is available from his basement.
   
  WOW!!  You better strike while the iron is hot, I found some more that fell of a truck here!  These have sixteen 5 star votes at amazon.jp http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B000X3F6IU/
   

 




  2 PCS/LOT BRAND NEW SONY MDR-EX700 HEADPHONE EARPHONE FOR PHONE SONY MP3 1POD1  
   From China

   
   *$8.79*
   Buy It Now


  Free shipping


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The cools are pretty light so lifting weights shouldn't be an issue.  The bass will drown out all the other noise in the gym, lol.
> 
> I assume the CKS99's will have a more balanced sound over the 77X since the 77X's are geared for more bass.  Same goes for the corecools but with a different flavor.  But the AT's have forward midrange and more treble presence so that all depends on what the listener prefers.


 
  That describes what I'm hearing with the Corecool clone and CKS99's, and I think the two complement each other quite well.


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> They cost 5,881 Yen from Amazon.jp
> 
> The ones in your link don't include a box or accessories, he has 400 in stock, and pickup is available from his basement.
> 
> ...


 
  5881 Yen is around £38. Plus tenso fees. They'll cost me twice as much with fees. You pays your money and you makes your choice.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Some impressions on sf modded corecool's.
> 
> I won't say anything about build except that it seems to be solid and metal.  The cable is quite impressive also.  Better than many in the $99 price range and on par with others.
> 
> ...


 
  WOW great impressions Danny!!! The cools bass has great rumble like the FX3Xs which was what i realized my FXZ200s didn't have. The treble lacks some extension and sparkly but i am perfectly happy with them cuz it makes it a less fatiguing listen, so yes i can totally understand how you feel about them. Besides the treble everything was exactly how i heard them.
   
  Again great stuff meng.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> thanks for the advice man, that was supposed to be a "do" right ? i dont run at gym i just passively lift so i guess i wont have problems with the sticking out, will root them cools from taobao, thanks again!


 
  Well these have average isolation, meaning that with them on and the music is off you can hear pretty clearly when others are talking to you, but with music on you can't hear much. That's was why i said they "don't" isolate THAT well. This seems perfect for gym use since when others talk to you, you can to hear them without having to take the iem off.
   
  edit: oh forgot to mention that i did run with them once and they stay in really well and cable didn't much noise as well, so normal gym use should be no problem at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

So let me tell you guys about them cheap out of box CKS99s. Those believe it or not are factory rejects. We went through these on the older CKS77 thread. Basically those have small cosmetic defects or were rejected for whatever the reason was and I bet they were supposed to be destroyed but why throw away perfectly good rejects.. The QC on them rejects are unknown. 
   
  You are taking a risk. Those could be rejects because they don't meet the sound requirements for the actual CKS99. The first reject CKS77 I got sounded like poo on a stick.. The second one I got did much better..And I remember some of the other guys having issues with them as well but the people we bought them from was good about replacing them. It seems to be a grab bag when it comes to actual sound of them. .


----------



## waynes world

What is the fit like with poo on a stick?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> That describes what I'm hearing with the Corecool clone and CKS99's, and I think the two complement each other quite well.


 
  Keep those CKS99 impressions coming.  I don't remember anything written about them.  I'm wishing I bought those instead of the 77X's but I think the 1K's will remedy that.  
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WOW great impressions Danny!!! The cools bass has great rumble the the FX3X which was what i realized my FXZ200s didn't have. The treble lacks some extension and sparkly but i am perfectly happy with them cuz it makes it a less fatiguing listen, so yes i can totally understand how you feel about them. Besides the treble everything was exactly how i heard them.
> 
> Again great stuff meng.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the loan sf.  Really happy I could hear them and I hope these guys make a version 2 or a hybrid would be interesting.


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Keep those CKS99 impressions coming.  I don't remember anything written about them.  I'm wishing I bought those instead of the 77X's but I think the 1K's will remedy that.


 
  Well, sounds like I got lucky with a factory reject... I'm coming at this from the other direction. I was near to springing for the1K's
   
  There was a couple of comments on the CKS99's on the CKS77 thread (last page), and a few members have posted that they own them, but not impressions.
   
  I haven't owned that many iems and I think the 99's need comparing to the 77/77x's and the 1K's to put them in context.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What is the fit like with poo on a stick?


 

 ha funny.

   
  Yes fellas... Say it with me. I will not listen to poo.!


----------



## cubota890

I have did cks99 impressions compared to ckn70 in about page 720.
they sound sig is like cks1000. They are more refined cks77 and ckm500 with everything bit better.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





r4tr4tr4t said:


> thanks for the advice man, that was supposed to be a "do" right ? i dont run at gym i just passively lift so i guess i wont have problems with the sticking out, will root them cools from taobao, thanks again!


 
  Oh forgot to ask, are you getting them from taobao using a chinese forwarding service like tenso??? If so, these cools go for like $45 USD in mainland china which is a steal for their sound.
   
  Good job meng if you're getting them for that price and let us how how much it's gonna cost you and what methods you're using.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So let me tell you guys about them cheap out of box CKS99s. Those believe it or not are factory rejects. We went through these on the older CKS77 thread. Basically those have small cosmetic defects or were rejected for whatever the reason was and I bet they were supposed to be destroyed but why throw away perfectly good rejects.. The QC on them rejects are unknown.
> 
> You are taking a risk. Those could be rejects because they don't meet the sound requirements for the actual CKS99. The first reject CKS77 I got sounded like poo on a stick.. The second one I got did much better..And I remember some of the other guys having issues with them as well but the people we bought them from was good about replacing them. It seems to be a grab bag when it comes to actual sound of them. .


 
  That was exactly what i was thinking, those factory rejects sell for a lot cheaper but they don't label it as such which is kinda shady.
  But you get what you pay for like most things so....
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What is the fit like with poo on a stick?


 
  Like those MT-300. HE HE HE sound wise that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Keep those CKS99 impressions coming.  I don't remember anything written about them.  I'm wishing I bought those instead of the 77X's but I think the 1K's will remedy that.
> Thanks for the loan sf.  Really happy I could hear them and I hope these guys make a version 2 or a hybrid would be interesting.


 
  Yeah i hope they refine it more with new versions etc, cuz these cools got crazy potential. They should also made the plastics parts of the cable more premium as well, since despite the great cable quality those plastic parts just makes them feel like a chinese cheapo. haha
   
  Lets see what the nutman will say when he gets to hear them. CAN"T WAIT!!! Will these cools get his golden nuts award or the poo on a stick???


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> I have did cks99 impressions compared to ckn70 in about page 720.
> they sound sig is like cks1000. They are more refined cks77 and ckm500 with everything bit better.


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-philips-fidelio-s2-shockingly-amazing-pg-724-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/10410#post_9493487
   
  Forum search didn't find it for me! It's shocking that the Corecool Clone makes the Cks99 sound bass light!


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> They cost 5,881 Yen from Amazon.jp
> 
> The ones in your link don't include a box or accessories, he has 400 in stock, and pickup is available from his basement.
> 
> ...


 
  can someone fill me in on what the deal is with these?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-philips-fidelio-s2-shockingly-amazing-pg-724-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/10410#post_9493487
> 
> Forum search didn't find it for me! It's shocking that the Corecool Clone makes the Cks99 sound bass light!


 

 Ya' mon the bass on these cools are no joke, might be too much of a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needs to be tamed somewhat that's for sure.


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah i hope they refine it more with new versions etc, cuz these cools got crazy potential. They should also made the plastics parts of the cable more premium as well, since despite the great cable quality those plastic parts just makes them feel like a chinese cheapo. haha


 
  Xears do spare cables that match. I actually find them pretty good. They don't tangle and microphonics are good too. You even have the option to swap for a cable with a Mic. between 18-23 Euros with shipping http://www.xears.com/zubehor?___store=default&___from_store=default
   
  Having said that, I've just purchased yet another set of earphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are almost free with the purchase of 2 spare cables and accessories.Postage worldwide. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290931588407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> Xears do spare cables that match. I actually find them pretty good. They don't tangle and microphonics are good too. You even have the option to swap for a cable with a Mic. between 18-23 Euros with shipping http://www.xears.com/zubehor?___store=default&___from_store=default
> 
> Having said that, I've just purchased yet another set of earphones
> 
> ...


 

 Dood is there a way you can help me purchase those corecools lookalikes from Germany amazon, since some peps got banned for trying to promote them and that thread is now deleted. I don't wanna mention the name of the product but they looks so sexy and i am sure they sound exactly like these cools.
   
  Will PM you for further details. But thanks in advance!!!


----------



## quartertone

How ridiculous is that, you're not even allowed to mention them? Is this the g-ddamn Soviet Union?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> How ridiculous is that, you're not even allowed to mention them? Is this the g-ddamn Soviet Union?


 

 Welp you can but i don't want to give that shady company any attention since they tried to start a thread to hype their product. There wasn't much hype cuz the sellers seems to be lazy as hell or is just noob at this cuz they didn't even respond to people's emails regarding international shipping, etc. LMAO
   
  What a stupid thing to do if you want to hype your sh!T up here on head-fi but don't even follow up on requests regarding purchasing them.


----------



## quartertone

Oh, I seem to have missed that. Must have all gone pretty quickly...


----------



## dnullify

Alrighty guys of the discovery thread.
  I've been trying to play catch up, but it's again becoming difficult.
   
  What is the best i can do with $25 so far, out of all the discoveries in the past 8 months?
   
  so far i've got:
   
  sony xba-1
  sony mh1-c
  ath ckn-50
  ath clr100
  ath-cor150
  various vsonics
   
  it's a little hard to tell which of these and the other cheapy iems rise to the top since they seem to have been discovered then forgotten in this thread.
  What's the best bang for the buck cheapy iem right now?
   
  note: i haven't owned a audio technica iem before.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Oh, I seem to have missed that. Must have all gone pretty quickly...


 
  It was around for a bit but never got much attention, then their operation suddenly got busted for some reason and everything got deleted.
   
  Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Alrighty guys of the discovery thread.
> I've been trying to play catch up, but it's again becoming difficult.
> 
> What is the best i can do with $25 so far, out of all the discoveries in the past 8 months?
> ...


 
  Have not heard all them but i would say the MH1Cs is still the biggest bang for the buck/ discovery for me. They just have a crazy refined smooth bassy sound that doesn't feel lacking when i listen to them. Like i said numerous times, i can just call it quits with my cheapo S500s and these MH1Cs without any regrets. haha
   
  I am sure the xba-1 sound pretty good as well. Oh maybe you should look into those LG Quadbeat iems as well. Think they are close/ on par with the MH1Cs but with a MUCH MUCH better cable that would not drive you crazy unlike the MH1Cs.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/661009/budget-review-lg-quadbeat-se-vs-mh1-vs-ue200


----------



## d marc0

dnullify said:


> Alrighty guys of the discovery thread.
> I've been trying to play catch up, but it's again becoming difficult.
> 
> What is the best i can do with $25 so far, out of all the discoveries in the past 8 months?
> ...




Based on your list I'd go for XBA1 for balanced sound or MH1c if you like more BASS! Goodluck


Has anyone tried the Superlux 381F? I'm just wondering why nobody has expressed interest in them...
If they are worth a try for $20, I might pull the trigger on them. I wasn't too happy with the SHE9700 that's why I'm in search mode again. After 40 hours of burn-in, the SHE9700 was still way too sibilant for me. It has great balance between bass and mids BUT the highs! Man! they just hurt my ears so bad that I'd rather have the SHE3580 on for the entire day. Maybe I got a defective pair? or worse, fakes?


----------



## Swy05

I posted before but didnt see anything.

Was debating between the ath cks77x and the carbo basso. But now, the cks99 has me intrigued. The cks99 is not much more than the cks77x. 

Which one out of the three would you recommend? Im coming from a cks77.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I posted before but didnt see anything.
> 
> Was debating between the ath cks77x and the carbo basso. But now, the cks99 has me intrigued. The cks99 is not much more than the cks77x.
> 
> Which one out of the three would you recommend? Im coming from a cks77.


 
   
  I haven't tried the CKS 77x/99 but I have the Basso.
  What I know is I haven't read anything bad about the Bassos, and everyone I know who has them are very happy.
  Personally, I'd be keeping the Bassos for good even if I get to encounter more great sounding IEMs.
  They're that good!


----------



## Leo888

Ok guys, just picked up the S2 from a local retailer. Nice packaging along with a good amount of accessories and the built quality of the iem itself is really good. Here the pics for those who are curious and will try to put up a brief early impression when I have the time to do so. Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## mikaveli06

I hve ath cks1000. Eph100 is on way, also have jvc fx31. Is carbo basso different enough to warrent a buy, as im also getting the s2 eventually.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I posted before but didnt see anything.
> 
> Was debating between the ath cks77x and the carbo basso. But now, the cks99 has me intrigued. The cks99 is not much more than the cks77x.
> 
> Which one out of the three would you recommend? Im coming from a cks77.


 
  Ya I hate to admit it but the difference between the CKS77 and the CKS77X is not much. The CKS77X has more forward mids they end up sounding like a person child of the old CKS77 and the XB90EX.. Not enough real advancement in sound to go for them. I would look into the bassos or the CKS99. Both will be better.
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Ok guys, just picked up the S2 from a local retailer. Nice packaging along with a good amount of accessories and the built quality of the iem itself is really good. Here the pics for those who are curious and will try to put up a brief early impression when I have the time to do so. Cheers. [attach]870276[/attach]
> 
> [attach]870318[/attach][/quote]
> 
> Sweetness. S2s in the hishouse!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> can someone fill me in on what the deal is with these?


 
   
  I wouldn't trust that as far as I could throw them lol
   
   
  Quote: 





> *Sony MDR-EX700 HEADPHONE EARPHONE FOR Phone SONY MP3 1POD1*
> *(Please note that it is not original Sony earphones, but OEM ones)*


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Based on your list I'd go for XBA1 for balanced sound or MH1c if you like more BASS! Goodluck
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Superlux 381F? I'm just wondering why nobody has expressed interest in them...
> If they are worth a try for $20, I might pull the trigger on them. I wasn't too happy with the SHE9700 that's why I'm in search mode again. After 40 hours of burn-in, the SHE9700 was still way too sibilant for me. It has great balance between bass and mids BUT the highs! Man! they just hurt my ears so bad that I'd rather have the SHE3580 on for the entire day. Maybe I got a defective pair? or worse, fakes?


 

 Hmm really? That is strange my pair is no sibilant at all. Keep them on the burn in..I am gonna have to open my box o iems and try them again. Last time I remembered them to be similar to the SHE3580 with more space because of the housing.


----------



## lalala6

So after doing some tip-rolling, I tried using my UE900 stock tips on my S2 and man do they suddenly start sounding full and awesome. Not 'shockingly amazing' yet, but very good for its price. Almost everything is as described in Dsnuts' impressions now. Still a little bit of treble sharpness, but that will likely be fixed after burn in.
   
  Guess getting the right fit is the most important factor in getting proper sound out of the S2.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> So after doing some tip-rolling, I tried using my UE900 stock tips on my S2 and man do they suddenly start sounding full and awesome. Not 'shockingly amazing' yet, but very good for its price. Almost everything is as described in Dsnuts' impressions now. Still a little bit of treble sharpness, but that will likely be fixed after burn in.
> 
> Guess getting the right fit is the most important factor in getting proper sound out of the S2.


 






  You keep listening to them and they will grow on you like madd. Lol.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hmm really? That is strange my pair is no sibilant at all. Keep them on the burn in..I am gonna have to open my box o iems and try them again. Last time I remembered them to be similar to the SHE3580 with more space because of the housing.


 
   
  It is definitely more airy than SHE3580 and great imaging as well. It's only sibilance I'm really annoyed about so, I'll keep them plugged for burn-in and see how it goes after 100 hrs.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Based on your list I'd go for XBA1 for balanced sound or MH1c if you like more BASS! Goodluck
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Superlux 381F? I'm just wondering why nobody has expressed interest in them...
> If they are worth a try for $20, I might pull the trigger on them. I wasn't too happy with the SHE9700 that's why I'm in search mode again. After 40 hours of burn-in, the SHE9700 was still way too sibilant for me. It has great balance between bass and mids BUT the highs! Man! they just hurt my ears so bad that I'd rather have the SHE3580 on for the entire day. Maybe I got a defective pair? or worse, fakes?


 

 Really? do you think the XBA-1 is better performing than the various ath microdrivers?
  I would also add all the new various jvc buds since the fx101 to the list as well.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Really? do you think the XBA-1 is better performing than the various ath microdrivers?
> I would also add all the new various jvc buds since the fx101 to the list as well.


 
   
  IMO the XBA-1 is the best amongst them, in your list at least.
  If you can get them for $25, that's a sweet deal!


----------



## dnullify

Well, the xba-1s do push it into $30...


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Well, the xba-1s do push it into $30...


 
   
  I'd still be happy with that price...


----------



## Leo888

leo888 said:


> Ok guys, just picked up the S2 from a local retailer. Nice packaging along with a good amount of accessories and the built quality of the iem itself is really good. Here the pics for those who are curious and will try to put up a brief early impression when I have the time to do so. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, here's a the short and sweet impression of the S2. Pardon me as I'm not really good with audio terms and thus will keep it simple.

OOTB, it' bright like what some user have observed and barely short of sibilant. That's with the attached stock tips which I'm positive didn't give me a proper fit.

2 hours on with the clip zip and switched to the comply T400 tips, I can honestly and confidently says this "Can You Smell What The Nut Man Is Cooking"

So to make it short and sweet, it's almost as what the nut man have describe. Why do I say almost is the fact that most individual hear things differently and may have their preference in sound. But there's so many points to agree on with his assessment which I'm not able to express in words. 

So, pardon me for my inability to express my thoughts in words and hope all S2 owner can find their sweet spot with it. So, let the burn in takes it course and see how it goes from here.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I haven't tried the CKS 77x/99 but I have the Basso.
> What I know is I haven't read anything bad about the Bassos, and everyone I know who has them are very happy.
> Personally, I'd be keeping the Bassos for good even if I get to encounter more great sounding IEMs.
> They're that good!


 
   
  +1! The Bassos are classics as far as I am concerned. I'll probably do a big purge one of these days, but the Bassos are never going nowhere!
   


mikaveli06 said:


> I hve ath cks1000. Eph100 is on way, also have jvc fx31. Is carbo basso different enough to warrent a buy, as im also getting the s2 eventually.


 
   
  The Bassos are like a relaxed listening version of the the 1K's. Similar beautiful signatures, but the bass and treble is a bit more relaxed with the Bassos. I actually enjoy switching back and forth between them depending on my mood and music, so I am happy that I have both. Then again, I don't have the EPH100 or S2's on the way! But it seems that many people prefer the Basso's (or is it the Tenores?) to the EPH100, so.... the decision is up to you!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> +1! The Bassos are classics as far as I am concerned. I'll probably do a big purge one of these days, but the Bassos are never going nowhere!
> 
> 
> The Bassos are like a relaxed listening version of the the 1K's. Similar beautiful signatures, but the bass and treble is a bit more relaxed with the Bassos. I actually enjoy switching back and forth between them depending on my mood and music, so I am happy that I have both. Then again, I don't have the EPH100 or S2's on the way! But it seems that many people prefer the Basso's (or is it the *Tenores*?) to the EPH100, so.... the decision is up to you!


 
   
  You are correct sir!


----------



## Grayson73

How hard is the S2 to drive in comparison to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore?  With the Tenore, I have to crank the volume almost to max when using my laptop.


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone compare the cks99 to the cks100?


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> +1! The Bassos are classics as far as I am concerned. I'll probably do a big purge one of these days, but the Bassos are never going nowhere!
> 
> 
> The Bassos are like a relaxed listening version of the the 1K's. Similar beautiful signatures, but the bass and treble is a bit more relaxed with the Bassos. I actually enjoy switching back and forth between them depending on my mood and music, so I am happy that I have both. Then again, I don't have the EPH100 or S2's on the way! But it seems that many people prefer the Basso's (or is it the Tenores?) to the EPH100, so.... the decision is up to you!


 

 I hate to say it, but i may even end up selling the cks1000.  Love the sound, but they suck in the gym where 90% of my listening is done.  And its not even the bolts sticking out of my ears, the cord is just so heavy and grabby that its always tugging.  Tried a clip but no luck yet.  If i find somethin close to the sound i may put them up and put money away for future purchases of basso, s2.  Would like another sm64 (regret selling that) or asg2


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## d marc0

Drooling...

Are you gonna use the stock cable Ds?
Apparently they don't bring out the best in the X1's sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


 

 haha what is that brown do do on a s...............


----------



## Dsnuts

Threw on my media bridge cables I bought for my 1R and I have my vmoda one as well..The sound?


----------



## DannyBai

Haha. Glad you like them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well out of box it is a grander S2 sound. They are very similar in sound dynamics. Tuned very similarly. But these are like the pimp version. The stage is freaking awesome. I am gonna throw these on the burner while I watch the finals will have some more thoughts later.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> I hate to say it, but i may even end up selling the cks1000.  Love the sound, but they suck in the gym where 90% of my listening is done.  And its not even the bolts sticking out of my ears, the cord is just so heavy and grabby that its always tugging.  Tried a clip but no luck yet.  If i find somethin close to the sound i may put them up and put money away for future purchases of basso, s2.  Would like another sm64 (regret selling that) or asg2


 
   
  I understand. I don't have the tugging issue when using a clip, but still, they are not gym iems for me either - they are for home use. For the gym, I'm using the Bassos at the moment (very light), but I give other iems a workout there now and then as well.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well out of box it is a grander S2 sound. They are very similar in sound dynamics. Tuned very similarly. But these are like the pimp version. The stage is freaking awesome. I am gonna throw these on the burner while I watch the finals will have some more thoughts later.


 
   
  This is where I start summoning all of the powers of resistance that I can possibly muster! This is gonna get ugly kids!


----------



## waynes world

Every now and then I have to harp on about the Koss KSC75's. Here is an excellent post about them (even contains a shoutout to dsnuts!), and this is an excerpt:
   


> My point is, I've spent thousands of dollars and thousands of hours in work and research into audio to try to create an audio experience better than a $15-20 pair of Koss KSC75's. As a overall package, i have never been able to achieve that. Of course this is subjective, i guess the frequency response of the KSC75's just sound pleasing to me. Not to mention it doesn't have all of the above problems of speakers and more.
> 
> What I've come to understand after approximately 4+ years to finding audio nirvana is that there is no perfect way to engineer a speaker/iem/headphone. Audio engineering is all about trade offs.
> 
> You're free to spend all the money you want to find better finding audio equipment. All i ask is that you at least give the KSC 75's a try before buying more expensive equipment. You may find no improvement, or too little to not justify a nice refund.


 
   
  I've got the ksc75's on now. Hrmph.. X1's.. who needs them? Not me!!! (wow - awesome summoning of resistance there Wayne!)


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> This is where I start summoning all of the powers of resistance that I can possibly muster! This is gonna get ugly kids!


 

 Your day of reckoning is finally here WAYNE, you need to pray for dare life since the nutman has finally his sticky hands on these brownie bassy open do dos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I am praying for ya' as well. haha


----------



## lalala6

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well out of box it is a grander S2 sound. They are very similar in sound dynamics. Tuned very similarly. But these are like the pimp version. The stage is freaking awesome. I am gonna throw these on the burner while I watch the finals will have some more thoughts later.


 
  Are they better than the AD900X?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am listening to Sade on these.. One of my test tracks.. My mouth is dry and it is making my lips quiver.. Breath taking. Just breath taking.
   
  Surprising. I have both my X1 and my S2 hooked up on my Audinst MX2. My A/Bing DAC amp of choice as it has 2 plug ins for headphones..
   
  Obviously space and air wins out on the X1 but I am really surprised at just how close the S2 sounds in comparison..
   
  A $350 fullsized fidelio vs a $115 in ears with similar sound..Philips..You guys better recognize..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am listening to Sade on these.. One of my test tracks.. My mouth is dry and it is making my lips quiver.. Breath taking. Just breath taking.


 
   
  Which track? Her "Every Word" track gets me all misty eyed lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





lalala6 said:


> Are they better than the AD900X?


 

 I love my AD900X. But I want to say these have a richer smoother sound to them. The bass is fuller on the X1. Actually the whole sound spectrum sounds fuller on the X1. It has a really pleasing smooth sound to them. AD900X has a bit more treble and upper mid energy while the X1 has the more of a complete fuller sound with much better lower mid to bass energy. The X1 sounds more natural overall while having a good amount of bass end for even EDM.
   
  It sounds great with DNB I was playing to burn them in actually. Reaches looow.. Fantastic sound. X1 can do all the genres the AD900X can do but the AD900X wouldn't be able to hang with the X1 for something that requires more lower emphasis. Female vocals shine on the AD900X. Rock and metal.  Male vocals and female vocals both sound excellent on the X1. Soul RnB, Jazz n trance sound great on these.  More of a complete sound on the X1s. Refinement is off the hook nice on these.
   
  While these are being sold for $350 on Amazon. I lucked out and got them for $300 before fathers day. I am having a hard time paying attention to the NBA Spurs vs Heat game. Lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> While these are being sold for $350 on Amazon. I lucked out and got them for $300 before fathers day. *I am having a hard time paying attention to the NBA Spurs vs Heat game. Lol.*


 
   
  Understandable. After all, it's NOT hockey!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Understandable. After all, it's NOT hockey!


 

 After what i have witnessed tonight, i might just watch hockey instead. TroLoLoLoLoLO!!!


----------



## dnullify

Sooo. Has anyone here tried these?

I decided to try something new


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> After what i have witnessed tonight, i might just watch hockey instead. TroLoLoLoLoLO!!!


 
   
  Boston and Chicago. Series tied 2-2. Next game Saturday night. Pretty entertaining stuff!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> After what i have witnessed tonight, i might just watch hockey instead. TroLoLoLoLoLO!!!


 
   
  Such a disappointment I must say! The Spurs should've won in Game 6... but they have to mess it up, Big Time!
   
   
   



dsnuts said:


> I love my AD900X. But I want to say these have a richer smoother sound to them. The bass is fuller on the X1. Actually the whole sound spectrum sounds fuller on the X1. It has a really pleasing smooth sound to them. AD900X has a bit more treble and upper mid energy while the X1 has the more of a complete fuller sound with much better lower mid to bass energy. The X1 sounds more natural overall while having a good amount of bass end for even EDM.
> 
> It sounds great with DNB I was playing to burn them in actually. Reaches looow.. Fantastic sound. X1 can do all the genres the AD900X can do but the AD900X wouldn't be able to hang with the X1 for something that requires more lower emphasis. Female vocals shine on the AD900X. Rock and metal.  Male vocals and female vocals both sound excellent on the X1. Soul RnB, Jazz n trance sound great on these.  More of a complete sound on the X1s. Refinement is off the hook nice on these.
> 
> While these are being sold for $350 on Amazon. I lucked out and got them for $300 before fathers day. I am having a hard time paying attention to the NBA Spurs vs Heat game. Lol.


 

   
  Please Ds! Don't distract me from my focus... I'm suppose the get the C5 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Boston and Chicago. Series tied 2-2. Next game Saturday night. Pretty entertaining stuff!


 

 LoL, what thought it was Canadian league??? Do they even broadcast hockey games on local TV??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't even seen 1 game yet. LMAO


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, what thought it was Canadian league??? Do they even broadcast hockey games on local TV???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow. I feel for you! Check out a real man's game!


----------



## KEP1

How does the bass of the carbo basso compare to the mh1c bass?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow. I feel for you! Check out a real man's game!


 

 YES YES YES, REAL men lace them up and put them skates on!!! SO MANLY. ROAR!!!
   
  edit: i can't even skate so how can i enjoy a sport i can't even do??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit2: oh and what are those cheapo sony iems???
   
  Quote: 





> Sooo. Has anyone here tried these?
> 
> I decided to try something new


----------



## dnullify

sony MDR-EX37.
   
  surprisingly good!
  someone else needs to try these to make sure i'm not nuts.
   
  They're MUCH bassier than the she3580, and much cleaner at that. TONS of sub bass, with exceptionally clean impact. None of the 10k spike either.
   
  build quality is very much like the SHE3580 - very much a $20 IEM, but the sound is definitely not crap.

 Not to mention they come with colored sony hybrid tips!


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> sony MDR-EX37.
> 
> surprisingly good!
> someone else needs to try these to make sure i'm not nuts.
> ...


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> sony MDR-EX37.
> 
> surprisingly good!
> someone else needs to try these to make sure i'm not nuts.
> ...


 
  Hows the mid bass in comparison?


----------



## dnullify

I can't quite put my finger on it. It's there, and its good but not forward. The mids are pleasant- male vocals have a warm texture. Highs are definitely not as recessed as some other bass heavy phones, but they're certainly not prominent.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it. It's there, and its good but not forward. The mids are pleasant- male vocals have a warm texture. Highs are definitely not as recessed as some other bass heavy phones, but they're certainly not prominent.


 

 SEND THEM TO ME, I LIVE IN CALI AS WELL!!!


----------



## dnullify

Hahaha. If you're in cupertino, we can arrange something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got these at best-buy after doing a search on my phone to see if i could find any reviews.
   
  these are definitely basshead headphones. I hesitate to say much more, but the bass drum on some dave mathew's recording rarely sounds this realistic. 
   
  Apparently the return policy is 15 days... i'll give them 3 of burn in i think to see where they settle. if the bass gets any heavier, i doubt i'll keep them - might try the clr100 or something. 
   
   
  going back and forth with the she3580, the philips definitely have more midbass and that annoying treble spike. the sony's have an epic amount of sub-bass + impact in comparison to everything else. Granted my philips are WELL worn in while the sony's have less than 3 hours on them.
   
  in comparison to the sony's the fx101 have mid bass + impact, but are also really *really* sibilant/harsh (though i am sensitive to such things, can't ever listen to the monoprice buds for example).
   
   
  by the way, i'm using 'get lucky' by daft punk to test bass and '#41' by dave mathews for everything else.


----------



## MastermindJapan

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Well, the xba-1s do push it into $30...


 
   
  Push it another $6 and get the vsonic GR02 BE.


----------



## MastermindJapan

Danny, 

 Have you got a comparison of the Basso/Tenore vs the VSD1 ?


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I hate to admit it but the difference between the CKS77 and the CKS77X is not much. The CKS77X has more forward mids they end up sounding like a person child of the old CKS77 and the XB90EX.. Not enough real advancement in sound to go for them. I would look into the bassos or the CKS99. Both will be better.
> Sweetness. S2s in the hishouse!


 
  Darnit =(.  Was eyeing the CKS77X.
   
  I'm definitely picking up the carbo basso.
   
  Now I'm debating about getting the CKS99 as well.
   
  People that have the CKS99, how is the bass?  Just as good as the CKS77?  I love my bass.


----------



## quartertone

I'm curious how the CKS99 compares to the 1000, considering it's only half the price.


----------



## cubota890

Quality wise cks99 lows are better than cks77. 99 have glorious balss When needed.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mastermindjapan said:


> Danny,
> 
> 
> Have you got a comparison of the Basso/Tenore vs the VSD1 ?




Look in the Tenore/Basso appreciation thread.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *dnullify* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SONY EX700*
> can someone fill me in on what the deal is with these?


 
   
  I bought them, so I'll be able to fill you in later.
   
   
  Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Alrighty guys of the discovery thread.
> I've been trying to play catch up, but it's again becoming difficult.
> 
> What is the best i can do with $25 so far, out of all the discoveries in the past 8 months?
> ...


 
   
  I don't know about cheap Audio Technicas or Vsonics but the Green House is far better than the MH1C, it uses a proper Knowles driver after all.
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Every now and then I have to harp on about the Koss KSC75's. Here is an excellent post about them (even contains a shoutout to dsnuts!), and this is an excerpt:


 
   
  Where'd you quote that from?  Never heard the KSC75's but Titanium sure does sound amazing in Sunrise Audio Feeling II's, I have the Vsonic UU2 and Audio Technica CM770 as well.
   
   
  Quote: 





quartertone said:


> I'm curious how the CKS99 compares to the 1000, considering it's only half the price.


 
   
  I made that mistake by buying the CK*M*99 instead of the CKM1000.  It was half the price, and sadly half the sound.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I don't know about cheap Audio Technicas or Vsonics but the Green House is far better than the MH1C, it uses a proper Knowles driver after all.


 
  No comparison though, bassy and smooth vs. bright and quick.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Well you're the only guy / gal which bought one so far as far as I know.


----------



## quartertone

Oh, you mean the Green House MBK? I thought you meant the DMS.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Wait have you heard the DMS too?  With Shure Olives and a good seal, it has nice bass, more than the MBK.


----------



## quartertone

No, but I have the DBA-02.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Ohhhh, got it!
   
  I've never heard the original DBA-02, so I'm not confident they're the same, wish I could hear it just to find out but I'm not going to pay $XXX for something that sounds identical to the DMS!


----------



## waynes world

@Theta:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/638757/koss-ksc75s-dont-forget-about-this-giant-killer-in-all-the-hype/135#post_9544624


----------



## dnullify

if anyone wants to fall on a sword and check these headphones they're $17.60 on amazon:
  http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-EX37B-BLU-Earbud-Headphones/dp/B007BY3OTW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371797431&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+mdr-ex37
   
  I think i'll be keeping these.


----------



## 1ofamillion

So I got my SHE9700's today. All I can say is GOODBYE COR150. Sound and build quality are exceptionally better, with a sound signature very close to the s500s (which I LOVE). And what is this? An actual usable case?? I don't think I've bought one pair of IEMs with a case actually worth something. The case provided with these IEMs is awesome! I'm super happy with this purchase  I must not buy anymore! I MUST!
   
  EDIT: After a bit more listening, I've noticed the sound is a bit different from the s500s. There isn't as much sparkle in the highs and the treble is more forward. There also isn't as much bass in terms of quantity, but the detail is great. Overall, I think these are my new IEMs that will replace the HA-FX40s. I'm pretty happy


----------



## Swy05

So I put an order for the ath cks99 and carbo basso. I hope I dont regret getting the cks99 over the cks77x. 

Now I gotta wait for amazon to ship it to tenso.

So what happens now? Tenso notifies me of the shipment?

Oh god I hope I put in the amazon info in correctly.


----------



## dnullify

I gotta say guys, 15 hours burn in on these mdr-ex37's and i'm definitely keeping them. they are _quite_ good for bassy headphones.
  I don't want to hype them up or anything, they're no miracle top tier killers - but i like them quite a bit.
   
  I definitely like them more than the fx101s, fx40s, she3580s, and UE200s.
   
  As far as cheapies go, i'm not going to overlook sony anymore.


----------



## Swy05

I'm wondering if I put my Tenso info. into Amazon correctly?
   
  This is my first time using this and I'm not sure if it's correct?
   
  The first line should be my name and then the 4th line should read "TS" and then include my Tenso number correct?
   
   
  Another thing, I converted the price from Yen to US Dollars and it seems 5 dollars more expensive than the actual calculation?  Anyone know why?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Not all currency conversion is equal, if I recall correctly. Even when traveling internationally you will get slightly different rates depending on the converter you go to.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Do you guys think there is a chance that AT will come out with an updated version of the CKS1000 and WS99s anytime soon? I'm going to purchasing both of these in the coming months, but if there is a chance of them released an upgraded model I am willing to wait.


----------



## Swy05

hatefulsandwich said:


> Not all currency conversion is equal, if I recall correctly. Even when traveling internationally you will get slightly different rates depending on the converter you go to.




Got it. Thanks!

Well, did I put my info in correctly? Haha


----------



## quartertone

The 1K's only half a year old...


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The 1K's only half a year old...


 
  I didn't know that xD What about the WS99s?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> I didn't know that xD What about the WS99s?


 

LoL the WS99s are even newer than the 1Ks..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  WS99 "*Release Date:* October 19, 2012"
   
  1K "*Release Date:* October 19, 2012"
   
  N/M they seem to be released at the same time, but the hype train the the WS99s started later.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL the WS99s are even newer than the 1Ks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to buy those and then all of a sudden here comes AT with even better models lol. So far the SZ2000s don't seem to be for me, so I'll probably be sticking with the WS99s. I feel like the CKS1000s will fit with these perfectly and I plan on getting some on-ears to complete my trifecta. I'm thinking ES700, what about you guys?
   
  Oh and I almost forgot, I will definitely be getting some open over-ear headphones after those purchases as well. As of now I'm thinking AD900X, if that's what I end up with I will be an AT fiend.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I really wanna try either some AKG, Harman Kardan, or JBL headphones/earphones though. I absolutely LOVE JBL speakers, they possess the best sound signature I have ever heard in my life. AT is WAY different and I really enjoy it, but it's just not the same.


----------



## sacrifice13

swy05 said:


> So I put an order for the ath cks99 and carbo basso. I hope I dont regret getting the cks99 over the cks77x.
> 
> Now I gotta wait for amazon to ship it to tenso.
> 
> ...



I'm certain the 99 will be better than the 77x, not that the 77x's are bad at all I am actually really enjoying them, but the 99's are sure to be closer in sound to the 1k.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

swy05 said:


> Got it. Thanks!
> 
> Well, did I put my info in correctly? Haha




Looks ok mate.


----------



## cubota890

CKS77/55 and WS55 came out in 2011. CKS77X and other x versions came out 2 years after first versions. So, cks1000x will be out in end of 2014.
  Look what i found! First time ever i see this design.
http://dx.com/p/cogoo-f118-fashion-both-sides-available-super-bass-earphones-black-3-5mm-plug-213749


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Not all currency conversion is equal, if I recall correctly. Even when traveling internationally you will get slightly different rates depending on the converter you go to.


 
   
  Where I live in Asia the banks and money changers can have wildly different rates, as in the money changers have better rates.  The airports have weak rates, so they can sell their money to the banks in the city.  I think it's funny how people can buy and sell cash, and make a living out of it, or a fortune, how does that make any sense?
   
  Even a large professional company like Paypal has very weak exchange rates sometimes, perhaps since they're a monopoly so they can say "you have no choice".  In China though, it's very rare anyone uses Paypal.


----------



## Swy05

sacrifice13 said:


> I'm certain the 99 will be better than the 77x, not that the 77x's are bad at all I am actually really enjoying them, but the 99's are sure to be closer in sound to the 1k.




Have my fingers crossed. Well at least the carbos should be excellent.


----------



## Swy05

lifted andreas said:


> Looks ok mate.




Thanks!


----------



## d marc0

I'm expecting another hype train coming our way: http://www.head-fi.org/t/667685/hifiman-re-600-review


----------



## DannyBai

Those are costly though. But I'm sure sound amazing.


----------



## d marc0

That's true; for the price I won't be too tempted. Maybe when something comes along that performs better than the H-200 and priced within the $200-250 range, I'd be frantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Maybe the DUNU DN1000???


----------



## sfwalcer

^ I have heard that the cables used in Hifiman iems, esp. the older models are not durable at all. I hope they fixed this issue cuz it sucks if you pay a premium and get such low quality built despite their supposed amazing sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

A necklace earphone. What a concept. Lol.


----------



## DannyBai

Glad I don't wear necklaces to be tempted by those things. 

The new Hifiman cables seem to be better but I haven't had any issues with the older models.


----------



## d marc0

According to Hifiman, the cables are now kevlar-like in durability which is good news!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

The price of the RE-600 is so high though, is it really that much better than all the other dynamic driver flagships LOL.
   
  Sony, Audio Technica, Ocharaku, Vsonic etc.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> The price of the RE-600 is so high though, is it really that much better than all the other dynamic driver flagships LOL.
> 
> Sony, Audio Technica, Ocharaku, Vsonic etc.


 

 How much are they??? Like $200.
   
  Damn all of them Chinaman HEs REs be crazy $$$s. Good thing i am a basshead and don't like bass sissy stuff, pheeeew.


----------



## d marc0

HIfiman RE-600 = $399


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> HIfiman RE-600 = $399


 

 HOLY !@##%()((&&%$%#$@^&*()_)_(*^&$!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I want some of what they are smoking.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> HOLY !@##%()((&&%$%#$@^&*()_)_(*^&$!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's good enough that a reviewer considered it's better than his entire IEM and CIEM collection. That, and each people value things differently anyway, for example I found most celebrated "bass-heavy" cans sounds like fart cannon.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





laon said:


> It's good enough that a reviewer considered it's better than his entire IEM and CIEM collection. That, and each people value things differently anyway, for example I found most celebrated "bass-heavy" cans sounds like fart cannon.


 

 Will like i said i am just glad my noob @ss is bassheadish and those might be too bass sissy for my liking.
   
  But do care to inform us what those "most celebrated 'bass-heavy' cans" sounding like fart cannons that you speak of. A few examples would be wonderful.
   
  I hope you ain't talking about no beats cuz the bass on the studios i heard was weakkkkkkkkkkk!!! Even the monoprice DJ cans had better, and more powerful bass. Was expecting fart cannons but got nothing, what a TOTAL disappointment given that beats are known to be ALL BASS and nothing else.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

At a $400 price point, there really could be some removable cable magic going on. It's nice to get premium features with your premium sound that yore buying at a premium price.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> At a $400 price point, there really could be some removable cable magic going on. It's nice to get premium features with your premium sound that yore buying at a premium price.


 

 ehhh my cheapo corecool V2s comes with 2 cables and it's removable. All audio gears over $200 should have detachable cables imo. Unless the manufacturer claim that they use crazy high quality materials on the cables which makes detachable not possible or something, but i doubt it affects the sound like that though.
   
  I still don't get popular manufacturers like ATH, JVC, AKG, etc not putting detachable cables on their portable cans. I mean it might cost them slighly more to make it but if you design your cans to be true portables, removable cables should be a given these days.
   
  /rant


----------



## laon

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Will like i said i am just glad my noob @ss is bassheadish and those might be too bass sissy for my liking.
> 
> But do care to inform us what those "most celebrated 'bass-heavy' cans" sounding like fart cannons that you speak of. A few examples would be wonderful.
> 
> I hope you ain't talking about no beats cuz the bass on the studios i heard was weakkkkkkkkkkk!!! Even the monoprice DJ cans had better, and more powerful bass. Was expecting fart cannons but got nothing, what a TOTAL disappointment given that beats are known to be ALL BASS and nothing else.


 

 The fabled M50, 1R, HE400 and some other which I don't care to remember about. As always, YMMV.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





laon said:


> The fabled M50, 1R, HE400 and some other which I don't care to remember about. As always, YMMV.


 

 ehhh, you consider those to be "bass heavy" cans??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Never heard any of those but have read a great deal on them. None of them are truly audiophile grade bass cans. The Sony 1Rs seems to be mid-centric with only a slight emphasis on the lows, which was what surprised a lot of people me thinks. The M50s has some emphasis on the lows but they are not basshead levels for sure, cuz many have said those cheapo monoprice DJ cans sounds very similar to them, and those for sure does not cut the cheese as a true basshead can. And aren't those HE400 open backs??? I doubt the bass in those can hang with close cans.
   
  You might want to check the ATH WS99, ATH AD900, those new Philips X1s, etc cuz i doubt they will sound like fart cannons.


----------



## laon

As I said, your mileage may vary *shrug* I've had AD900 it sounds very strange to me, can't find WS99 on local headphone shop to try, I may have seen X1 somewhere that I could try. For now HP100 is about perfect for me though, doubt it could get much better without spending thousands.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





laon said:


> As I said, your mileage may vary *shrug* I've had AD900 it sounds very strange to me, can't find WS99 on local headphone shop to try, I may have seen X1 somewhere that I could try. For now HP100 is about perfect for me though, doubt it could get much better without spending thousands.


 

 Oh right probably misinterpreted what you wrote by "most celebrated "bass-heavy" cans sounds like fart cannon".  You have a point regarding the ATH M50s cuz they are for sure the most popularly recommended being tried and true. But they are old tech though and there are much better/cheaper cans out there that can out do them, great example is your beloved JVC S500. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Those M50s are good, but it's probably not as good as most people make them out to be esp. with all the crazy new tech that is out currently.  But i wouldn't say they are "fart cannons", cuz that's wayyy to harsh meng, so i am sure you must be just trolling with that statement. Or maybe you're just uppity and really think that way. You should post this in the M50 appreciation thread tbh. :  P


----------



## laon

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh right probably misinterpreted what you wrote by "most celebrated "bass-heavy" cans sounds like fart cannon".  You have a point regarding the ATH M50s cuz they are for sure the most popularly recommended being tried and true. But they are old tech though and there are much better/cheaper cans out there that can out do them, great example is your beloved JVC S500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I've had S400 since I value mid much more than bass and most review state that it has better balance than S500 while retaining the sound sig . Gues what? They're good but not quite CAL good (which I think is the best headphone money can buy under $100 despite its shortcoming), imho it's another overhyped cans or maybe lots of people have similar taste different than mine, I'm fine with that.
   
  I never like M50 since the day I tried it from my loaner pair some years ago, and has posted just about that whenever I talked about it. I rarely mince my word regarding something, that's honestly what I think about those cans. If people are offended about that I'm sorry but it won't ever change what I think or hear.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





laon said:


> Yeah, I've had S400 since I value mid much more than bass and most review state that it has better balance than S500 while retaining the sound sig . Gues what? They're good but not quite CAL good (which I think is the best headphone money can buy under $100 despite its shortcoming), imho it's another overhyped cans or maybe lots of people have similar taste different than mine, I'm fine with that.
> 
> I never like M50 since the day I tried it from my loaner pair some years ago, and has posted just about that whenever I talked about it. I rarely mince my word regarding something, that's honestly what I think about those cans. If people are offended about that I'm sorry but it won't ever change what I think or hear.


 
  Welp all i gots to say is you done goofed by going for the S400s over the S500s. The S400s are ok if you like a easy relaxing listen, but the S500s are much more dynamic and engaging. I sold both of my S400s and has only kept my S500. I have no doubts the CALs sound better than the S400s, cuz they are like $20 for a reason and for that little these S400s is one hell of a great buy/ bargain for their sound. The CALs are like 2X as expensive and is coincidentally on par with the S500s price/ sound wise as well. Lots of people have posted that the S500s bests the CALs, but for you the CAL siggy might be your cup of tea more so... it all boils down to personal preferences at the end.
   
  And yeah totally, i mean it is what it is and if you truly think that way who am i to say anything. I can appreciate all types of gears no matter their sound siggy or price (except for those MT-300s), so for me those M50s can't be THAT bad, i still want to try them one of of these days if i have the chance. They were on my radar for the longest minute but after the S500s came along it's all down hill from there. LoL


----------



## 7S Cameron

Ehh, I've sort of outgrown the S500s and S400s unfortunately. The CKN70s are just WAY too good, I can't stop listening to them.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> The price of the RE-600 is so high though, is it really that much better than all the other dynamic driver flagships LOL.
> 
> Sony, Audio Technica, Ocharaku, Vsonic etc.


 
  The Ocharaku flagship is more like $800...


----------



## rtorres

Hello, I'm a big fan of the Sony Mh1c and planning to replace it anytime soon. My budget is around $100-$120. I want an iem in which the SQ would really justify the $80-$100 difference from my Mh1c. I mostly listen to pop, rnb and rock. 
   
  On my mind Im planning to replace it with xb90ex. Any other recommendations for me? TIA


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





rtorres said:


> Hello, I'm a big fan of the Sony Mh1c and planning to replace it anytime soon. My budget is around $100-$120. I want an iem in which the SQ would really justify the $80-$100 difference from my Mh1c. I mostly listen to pop, rnb and rock.
> 
> On my mind Im planning to replace it with xb90ex. Any other recommendations for me? TIA


 
   
  Zero Audio DX210 Carbo Basso.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Zero Audio DX210 Carbo Basso.


 
   +1


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Zero Audio DX210 Carbo Basso.


 
   
  +2. Excellent SQ. And they only cost $65 when shipped from amazon japan using tenso forwarding, so you will have money to spare!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I get sf's Core cools in and I have to say I think we have a tweeking talent you guys don't know about yet. His core cools actually sound very nice. I have to admit I was somewhat skeptical of them coors lights but they ended up sounding every bit as good if not better than most bass phones I have heard.
   
  The funny thing is for some odd reason when I got them they sounded really bad like there was a veil on the entire sound. It turns out you have to leave them playing for a few tunes for them to start sounding proper. Now I have no idea why that is but the sound difference from fist to the fifth are opposites..Just to check to see if I didn't have any flashback to college days I listen to the same track about 10 tunes in later and the sound was a complete turn around..
   
  He ended up making the sound very similar to the MH1C and XB90EX. Like a person child of both and a little bit of the FXZ200 in there too..Now for guys that don't want bass in their music you can stop reading about these but the way sf tuned them they sound way better than they do on stock form..These have some of the strongest bass I have ever heard in any in ears.. We are talking 12 plus dbs of eye ball shaking subs here..Somehow sfs tape tune manages to tame that big bass into something that is listenable and smooth... For the guys that own these.. You guys need to PM sf and have him explain how to do the mod..It does make a big difference.. With the mod they are certainly worth their money and thensome.. Props to sf for tweeking them Cores.. Now you gotta get a bunch o cheaper versions and throw in the sf mod to call them something else.
   
  Could we be seeing the rise of a professional tweeker? Could be.


----------



## waynes world

^ "Professional Troll Master Tweeker".. I like it!


----------



## nihontoman

so I have a question to guys who have XB90EX and fiio e17. I'm gonna get the x3 as soon as it's out and I'd like to know how it pairs up with xb90ex. I think it should be better than:
  1. sansa clip + + fiio e6
  2. sansa clip +
  3. sony xperia sola
  4. desktop pc soundcard (which is quite good, but I feel it lacks something)
   
  so, will I feel any substantial difference in xb90ex or should I think about getting other iems as well?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't think you have heard the XB90EX to their full potential with what your using now. The X3 should bring out some more from your XB90EX but with that being said. It is always nice to get a different sounding in ears.. I think something like a E12 will make more of a difference than the X3 by itself would but then again who knows. The X3 might jive really well with the XB90..


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey Wayne. Which amp you like better with the bassos.?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't think you have heard the XB90EX to their full potential with what your using now. The X3 should bring out some more from your XB90EX but with that being said. It is always nice to get a different sounding in ears.. I think something like a E12 will make more of a difference than the X3 by itself would but then again who knows. The X3 might jive really well with the XB90..


 
  yeah I know that getting something different would also be good, but I'm very used to it. plus I'm a poor student and as crazy as I am, I can't justify (or even if I could, I wouldn't be able to )paying for other iems until this one isn't broken. yeah, yeah, I'm not a real headfier and lack resolve for this mania bla-bla, but still 
   
  My future plans are something like this:
   
  1 - get a good DAP (that would be X3)
  2 - save up some more and get a higher end set of iems (I'm thinking about those new dual balanced armature zero audios, doppio or whatever they're called)
  3 - maybe save up some more and get something like a fiio e12
   
  should be ok as long as iems go...


----------



## rtorres

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> +2. Excellent SQ. And they only cost $65 when shipped from amazon japan using tenso forwarding, so you will have money to spare!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> +1


 
   
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Zero Audio DX210 Carbo Basso.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





rtorres said:


> Hello, I'm a big fan of the Sony Mh1c and planning to replace it anytime soon. My budget is around $100-$120. I want an iem in which the SQ would really justify the $80-$100 difference from my Mh1c. I mostly listen to pop, rnb and rock.
> 
> On my mind Im planning to replace it with xb90ex. Any other recommendations for me? TIA


 
   
   
  Thanks for the inputs. Looking into the tenso forwarding service right now. Any other recommendations? Available here in the US if possible..


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> HOLY !@##%()((&&%$%#$@^&*()_)_(*^&$!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Funny, before the RE-600 came out I was wondering why their flagship IEM was so cheap and not so high end compared to their full sized headphones. Like HE-6 is $1000+, HE-500 is $500+


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> yeah I know that getting something different would also be good, but I'm very used to it. plus I'm a poor student and as crazy as I am, I can't justify (or even if I could, I wouldn't be able to )paying for other iems until this one isn't broken. yeah, yeah, I'm not a real headfier and lack resolve for this mania bla-bla, but still
> 
> My future plans are something like this:
> 
> ...


 

 I am looking forward to them X3s myself. Though I have to admit I am very happy with my Z1060 for on the go. The X3 should be a relative bargain for the price they are gonna sell them for so that is a good plan. Having a good source always makes a solid difference..


----------



## cubota890

IN case if You lost tips every day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.eforchina.com/list/3614/Ear-Pads.htm


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> IN case if You lost tips every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Holy crap! soo many tips :|


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp all i gots to say is you done goofed by going for the S400s over the S500s. The S400s are ok if you like a easy relaxing listen, but the S500s are much more dynamic and engaging. I sold both of my S400s and has only kept my S500. I have no doubts the CALs sound better than the S400s, cuz they are like $20 for a reason and for that little these S400s is one hell of a great buy/ bargain for their sound. The CALs are like 2X as expensive and is coincidentally on par with the S500s price/ sound wise as well. Lots of people have posted that the S500s bests the CALs, but for you the CAL siggy might be your cup of tea more so... it all boils down to personal preferences at the end.
> 
> And yeah totally, i mean it is what it is and if you truly think that way who am i to say anything. I can appreciate all types of gears no matter their sound siggy or price (except for those MT-300s), so for me those M50s can't be THAT bad, i still want to try them one of of these days if i have the chance. They were on my radar for the longest minute but after the S500s came along it's all down hill from there. LoL


 
  the s400 are more musical to me... cleaner bass vs the s500 and highs are not as harsh. the CALs i think are more refined but ill give the s500 another listen. build and travel friendliness goes to JVC, but comfort is CAL.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I get sf's Core cools in and I have to say I think we have a tweeking talent you guys don't know about yet. His core cools actually sound very nice. I have to admit I was somewhat skeptical of them coors lights but they ended up sounding every bit as good if not better than most bass phones I have heard.
> 
> The funny thing is for some odd reason when I got them they sounded really bad like there was a veil on the entire sound. It turns out you have to leave them playing for a few tunes for them to start sounding proper. Now I have no idea why that is but the sound difference from fist to the fifth are opposites..Just to check to see if I didn't have any flashback to college days I listen to the same track about 10 tunes in later and the sound was a complete turn around..
> 
> ...


 
  ^ Thanks for the kind words Ds, welp at least i know now that i wasn't trippin' but was merely tweekin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Actually the credit goes to mochill the corecoolio guru for hyping these chinese cheapos so much. Though like i said he probably doesn't realized what these cools are fully capable of. haha
  And the mod was nicks suggestion and i just tossed some random materials to cover the vent to see where it got me, seems like i lucked out on the mod that's for sure. I wouldn't say it's professional at all. LMAO
   
  Guess my ears has gotten a bit better in finding the sound like really dig from all the crazy mods i have done on those JVC S500/ S400s and it paid off on these cools. THANK GOD THESE DAM EL CHEAPOS WEREN'T DUDS!!! Pheeeew.
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ "Professional Troll Master Tweeker Twerker".. I like it!


 
  Fixed that for ya' hoho
   
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Funny, before the RE-600 came out I was wondering why their flagship IEM was so cheap and not so high end compared to their full sized headphones. Like HE-6 is $1000+, HE-500 is $500+


 
  I guess they can finally charge more cuz they use better quality materials on these RE-600 as compared to their previous flagships, so i guess it warrants their higher price....... but it's still MADE IN CHINA.


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Will like i said i am just glad my noob @ss is bassheadish and those might be too bass sissy for my liking.
> 
> But do care to inform us what those "most celebrated 'bass-heavy' cans" sounding like fart cannons that you speak of. A few examples would be wonderful.
> 
> I hope you ain't talking about no beats cuz the _*bass on the studios i heard was weakkkkkkkkkkk!!!*_ Even the monoprice DJ cans had better, and more powerful bass. Was expecting fart cannons but got nothing, what a TOTAL disappointment given that beats are known to be ALL BASS and nothing else.


 
  Are you sure they weren't fake lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> Are you sure they weren't fake lol


 

 Nope, friend got them wayyy back and said he paid full retail price, which is like $300 bones!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lets just say the monoprice DJ cans have about the same if not more bass quantity and quality than those studios smh. I was like that's it, where's the bass meng while auditioning them. LoL
   
  Long story short they don't even satisfy the basshead in me despite they are known for stupid amounts bass, which is pretty sad esp. for the price you pay for them. And you need stupid batteries in order to even listen to your music, da Fff?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh yeah forgot about their "noise isolation" gimmick which is pretty weak as well.


----------



## mikaveli06

Just a heads up for those interested, im listing my cks1000 for sale$150 shipped in USA.


----------



## CrystalT

I'll never understand the appeal of omgbass. I like my mids, and highs mostly. Nothing can beat the satisfying crunch of a palm mute, and a clean electric bass tone, and too much bass ruins that 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikaveli06

I absolutely love bass, but it has to be quality.  Beats i wouldnt be interested in, but Atrio m7, cks1000, ws 99, miles davis tribute, jvc's have all done it right imo.


----------



## CrystalT

What about bass is it that you like? I prefer a clean tone, with neutral response. I don't want the headphones coloring the music, I like it when the have the ability to punch deep if the source recording calls for it. Its one reason I can't stand most bass driven headphones. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

For one of you the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore would be perfect, for the other three Zero Audio Carbo Basso. 

Can you guys guess which one goes where?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





crystalt said:


> *I'll never understand the appeal of omgbass. *I like my mids, and highs mostly. Nothing can beat the satisfying crunch of a palm mute, and a clean electric bass tone, and too much bass ruins that
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


 
  Welp the mids and treble on them studios were meh, so i would at least thought they got the bass right as their last saving grace. But even that was meh in quantity as well as quality so.... hence my utter and total disappointment.
   
  Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> I absolutely love bass, but it has to be quality.  Beats i wouldnt be interested in, but Atrio m7, cks1000, ws 99, miles davis tribute, jvc's have all done it right imo.


 
  ^ Yeppp +1, my FXZ200 mops the floor with them.
   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> For one of you the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore would be perfect, for the other three Zero Audio Carbo Basso.
> 
> Can you guys guess which one goes where?


 
  As long as they all go into my pockets i will be a happy camper.


----------



## mikaveli06

Will be getting basso soon. Alot of it has to do with genre also. I listen to alot of rap and r n b. Also alot of my listening is in the gym, i like the energy good bass can provide, but as i stated, i like more quality vs quanity.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nope, friend got them wayyy back and said he paid full retail price, which is like $300 bones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The amount of bass depends on the model. The ones you tried are WAY more balanced, but that sound isn't that impressive at all. The ones that do have overpowering bass have WAY too much. It bleeds something terrible and you can't hear half of the stuff going on in your music. They don't even have enough highs for dubstep.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ehhh my cheapo corecool V2s comes with 2 cables and it's removable. All audio gears over $200 should have detachable cables imo. Unless the manufacturer claim that they use crazy high quality materials on the cables which makes detachable not possible or something, but i doubt it affects the sound like that though.
> 
> I still don't get popular manufacturers like ATH, JVC, AKG, etc not putting detachable cables on their portable cans. I mean it might cost them slighly more to make it but if you design your cans to be true portables, removable cables should be a given these days.
> 
> /rant


 
   
  I'll rant right back at ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've seen nothing but bad experiences with detachable cables.  I'd never changed cables on the Etymotic ER-4P and the sound started cutting out.  Unplugged and replugged the stock cables a few times to see if the problem would go away.  Cue the whole socket coming out with the plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My friend's megabuck UE11 had drivers crap out twice on him during warranty. (might have something to do with static electricity from a faulty iPod)  But what really killed it for him was... guess what?  The wires inside the socket breaking and cutting out the sound.  Again.
   
  Meanwhile, I've never had the cables themselves break on any headphones I owned.  Including the SHE3580 with cheap-as-cheap-can-be wires.  Excepting the Sennheiser HD580, which my wife regularly yanked out of headphone sockets by pulling on the wire instead of the plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  /rante


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I'll rant right back at ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This guy.................. attached cables can be a pain in the @ss on portable cans. Plus they don't have that sexy bling factor if worn on the neck with the cables running everywhere. Hasn't beats taught you anything regarding "fashion" and trendy headphone wear sheeeeesh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cuz i wanna be kool like Lebron James and sport my headphones like he does.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> This guy.................. attached cables can be a pain in the @ss on portable cans. Plus they don't have that sexy bling factor if worn on the neck with the cables running everywhere. Hasn't beats taught you anything regarding "fashion" and trendy headphone wear sheeeeesh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Being able to replace cables is nice if you want to replace the cable that came with your iem/hp. I'd love to have the option of changing my AD900X cable for something shorter when I want to use it portably. The cable on my Koss DJ100 (TBSE) is short but coiled, but fortunately it is detachable, so I'll be able to get a replacement for it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Being able to replace cables is nice if you want to replace the cable that came with your iem/hp. I'd love to have the option of changing my AD900X cable for something shorter when I want to use it portably. The cable on my Koss DJ100 (TBSE) is short but coiled, but fortunately it is detachable, so I'll be able to get a replacement for it.


 

 Forget about all the mumble jumble, it's ALL about that bling bling factor meng. Attached cables just don't make the cans bling as much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
But i kinda see your point. :  P


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> But i kinda see your point. :  P


 
   
 Thanks


----------



## Kamakahah

I had the chance to audition the RE400 and RE600 side-by-side with the HM901. Right off the bat I thought it was the same headphone with a different paint job. 

In the end there is a bit more refinement, but not $300 worth. 

The RE400 is an excellent choice and a much better value. 

The RE600 just doesn't offer the SQ and features I'd expect for it's premium price tag.


----------



## Kamakahah

mikaveli06 said:


> Just a heads up for those interested, im listing my cks1000 for sale$150 shipped in USA.




From Amazon.jp with tenso, that's only about $7 cheaper off a brand new pair. 

Right?


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I had the chance to audition the RE400 and RE600 side-by-side with the HM901. Right off the bat I thought it was the same headphone with a different paint job.
> 
> In the end there is a bit more refinement, but not $300 worth.
> 
> ...


 
  Short and right to the point. Thanks for letting us know!
  There goes the RE-600 hype


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> The RE400 just doesn't offer the SQ and features I'd expect for it's premium price tag.


 
   
  You mean the 600?  Or is the 400 too rich for you too?


----------



## Kamakahah

joe bloggs said:


> You mean the 600?  Or is the 400 too rich for you too? :tongue_smile:




Edited, though it's clear from the context to which one I was referring.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks


 
  No problemo always got yo back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> You mean the 600?  Or is the 400 too rich for you too?


 
  I can't afford any of those fancy Chinaman H/REs for the life of me so i'll just stick with my inferior Jpnese made cheapos. Who knew that MADE IN CHINA commands such a premium nowadayz.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I can't afford any of those fancy Chinaman H/REs for the life of me so i'll just stick with my inferior Jpnese made cheapos. Who knew that MADE IN CHINA commands such a premium nowadayz.


 

 You mean like every mass manufactured things nowadays? And yes, that probably include your ATH, well unless you have something like W3000ANV.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The Ocharaku flagship is more like $800...


 

 Yeah, and made by an old guy in the back of his Japanese tea shop, hand made.  The wood is aged just right, with all the earphones getting  wood from the same aged tree... or something like that.
  Parts hand picked and assembled while the guy sips on his tea.
   
  Granted the old guy is a former Sony engineer...
  Sometimes you do get what you pay for.
   
  And did I mention limited production? When it's done it's done, no more ever produced again? Run was like 200 pieces. And guess who is getting one of those


----------



## laon

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> Yeah, and made by an old guy in the back of his Japanese tea shop, hand made.  The wood is aged just right, with all the earphones getting  wood from the same aged tree... or something like that.
> Parts hand picked and assembled while the guy sips on his tea.
> 
> Granted the old guy is a former Sony engineer...
> ...


 

 All of those doesn't really matter to consumer, we only care about how it sounds, comfort and build quality. Who cares if a cans is made in a sweatshop in some hellhole in china (though I hope not) if it sounds and made as good as the price or better.
   
  Now I dunno how RE-600 sounds or if it justify the price but I'll be careful with a short listening impression on a noisy uncomfortable environment with songs he/she's not familiar with.


----------



## Kamakahah

laon said:


> Now I dunno how RE-600 sounds or if it justify the price but I'll be careful with a short listening impression on a noisy uncomfortable environment with songs he/she's not familiar with.




Gonna guess those are pointed my way.
Short session, no noise problems, songs I've listened to hundreds of times. I swapped straight away from the 400 to the 600.

I'm not going to say you might not have a different opinion, but after talking with others that did the same, it was unanimous. 

If I have to strain over the course of hours to detect subtle changes, then it's not worth another $300 to me; Maybe it is to others. 

I can see additional cost for the better build quality, but this is simply one option. Try it for yourself and come back to tell me why I'm wrong. I'd love to hear others opinions.


----------



## d marc0

laon said:


> Now I dunno how RE-600 sounds or if it justify the price but I'll be careful with a short listening impression on a noisy uncomfortable environment with songs he/she's not familiar with.




I totally agree. I can imagine making the wrong impression with the H200 if I auditioned them in a wrong environment. TBH I seem to get its true potential only when I'm at home with no distraction for complete immersion to the music. Then... magic happens! I expect the RE600 to do that if it is indeed a flagship model.


----------



## vaxick

I'm debating trying the JVC FXD80's.  I loved my CKM500's, but they hurt my ears to no end due to that larger driver pressing on my ear.  I currently have XB90EX IEM's which I love for the insane bass, but I have never been able to get those things to fully feel comfortable in my ears.  Every JVC IEM I have owned has felt like bliss in the ears so I'm leaning that way, but I'm weary if they'll at least have the bass comparable to the CKM500's.  It's a cruse at times having narrow ear canals.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> I'm debating trying the JVC FXD80's.  I loved my CKM500's, but they hurt my ears to no end due to that larger driver pressing on my ear.  I currently have XB90EX IEM's which I love for the insane bass, but I have never been able to get those things to fully feel comfortable in my ears.  Every JVC IEM I have owned has felt like bliss in the ears so I'm leaning that way, but I'm weary if they'll at least have the bass comparable to the CKM500's.  It's a cruse at times having narrow ear canals.


 
  maybe you should get the ATH ckn70? I think everyone came to a conclusion that it is "better" than JVC and it's the same form factor....


----------



## laon

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Gonna guess those are pointed my way.
> Short session, no noise problems, songs I've listened to hundreds of times. I swapped straight away from the 400 to the 600.
> 
> I'm not going to say you might not have a different opinion, but after talking with others that did the same, it was unanimous.
> ...


 

 I will when the demo come here. I dunno why you think I said you're wrong though, it could be either way. I have disagreed with people's opinion numerous time regarding something like this anyway but I'm not interested in "righting" them, there's no point.


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> From Amazon.jp with tenso, that's only about $7 cheaper off a brand new pair.
> 
> Right?


 
  Yes, and sold in 15minutes.  But it does save time and effort, and honestly would of taken $140, but was offered 150 quick.


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I had the chance to audition the RE400 and RE600 side-by-side with the HM901. Right off the bat I thought it was the same headphone with a different paint job.
> 
> In the end there is a bit more refinement, but not $300 worth.
> 
> ...


 

 could u compare the re400 with the rockit r50.  Considering one of these with  the basso im bout to order


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mikaveli06 said:


> could u compare the re400 with the rockit r50.  Considering one of these with  the basso im bout to order




Soon, you'll know that the Basso's are very similar to the CKS1000.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> could u compare the re400 with the rockit r50.  Considering one of these with  the basso im bout to order


 
  I don't own the RE400 or the rockit r50, sorry. That might be a hard combination to find. Perhaps Jokers IEM thread has them both.
   
  Quote: 





laon said:


> I will when the demo come here. I dunno why you think I said you're wrong though, it could be either way. I have disagreed with people's opinion numerous time regarding something like this anyway but I'm not interested in "righting" them, there's no point.


 
   
  I never thought that you were saying I was wrong, I said "show me that I'm wrong". Followed by "I love to hear other opinions". It was just another way of phrasing "Let me know your opinion, whether it's different from mine or not".


----------



## CrystalT

laon said:


> All of those doesn't really matter to consumer, we only care about how it sounds, comfort and build quality. Who cares if a cans is made in a sweatshop in some hellhole in china (though I hope not) if it sounds and made as good as the price or better.
> 
> Now I dunno how RE-600 sounds or if it justify the price but I'll be careful with a short listening impression on a noisy uncomfortable environment with songs he/she's not familiar with.




To be quite fair, I'd sooner buy a more expensive, hand-crafted product over something mass-produced any day of the week. I have a thing for DIY, and professional craftmanship.


----------



## jant71

Nothing really special but still something new...
   
  Released July 18, 2013
    Open price     
  I enjoy bass lively even a small ear.  New curve "glamorous" body adopted headphones.















  BK (Black)  





  BW (Brown)  





  CM
 (Camouflage)  





  LP (Leopard)  





  PK (pink)  





  PPL
 (Pink purple)  





  WH (White)  





  ZB (Zebra)  





  Wearing image  
 


 I realize the deep bass that is well-controlled in the new development φ8.5mm driver.
 I can enjoy the clear without the sound is muffled with depth, a beat which worked of the bass.
 New song line "glamorous" body to enjoy low-pass with a sharp even a small ear.
 In the beautiful "glamorous" body line with a constriction, I have provided air chamber of the low-frequency extension (chamber).  To increase the sound volume small body size, you can enjoy the deep bass that is sharp.
 fit snuggly into the ear with a compact size of φ12mm.
 So that the smaller of the ear even hard to come to have a pain when worn, it was designed to compact the part that fits in the ear.
 Front and back double color flat code inconspicuous foundation even with.
 I adopt a code of double color a different color front and back.  Not only enjoy the coordinates as a fashion item, specifications that are hard to be outstanding foundation even with.  It is convenient for maneuverability in the flat code.
 design design the code does not interfere with the accessories.
 Fit that can be selected with one earpiece 3 XS, S, of M.
 Enamel carrying pouch included, easy to carry.
 









 Model Dynamic Driver φ8.5mm Output sound pressure level 104dB/mW Play frequency band 20 ~ 23,000 Hz Maximum input 200mW Impedance 16Ω I mass (except code) About 2.5g Plug φ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type) Code 1.0m (Y type)
  ● Accessories: earpiece (XS, S, M), porch
 ● Optional: Replacement earpiece ER-CKM55


----------



## quartertone

I think AT are churning out a bit much these days...


----------



## dnullify

I wonder where in their product line lies the biggest vale per dollar? Is it the lowest clr100 or the mid ck500?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> I think AT are churning out a bit much these days...


 
   
  True! But I wouldn't be surprised if those aren't quite popular with the ladies - they actually look pretty nice as an accessory. If they sound good too, watch out! Maybe even Sf will end up sporting them since he likes bling so much!


----------



## jant71

Always thought Sf would have gotten the F500...

  as they are still probably the coolest looking AT bling phone IMO. Gotta love the key shaped cord wrap and the little lock in the Y.


----------



## d marc0

I was looking forward to Westone's ADV release because I thought it'll be the perfect outdoor solution.
http://www.inearmatters.net/2013/06/adventure.html
   
  Unfortunately, it's a bit disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If only Westone tuned it to sound like the Basso DX210, the ADVs could've been a winner...
   
  Here's a great review of the Westone ADVs by Lachlan:


----------



## CrystalT

I want AT to make a new http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-EM7-GM-Adjustable-Headphones/dp/B0009GWXAK/ref=pd_sxp_f_i


----------



## Mackem

Any decent cheapish IEMs I can buy within the UK for trance etc.? My Carbo Bassos are broken (Right side almost silent compared to left) and will need something to tide me over while I send them back.


----------



## Swy05

Questions about warranty using tenso and amazon japan.

What happens if our amazon japan bought headphone goes defective?

Do we just contact amazon japan? Do we pay for the return shipping? Does amazon japan send us the replacement directly bypassing tenso?


----------



## CrystalT

SoundMAGIC ES18


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Questions about warranty using tenso and amazon japan.
> 
> What happens if our amazon japan bought headphone goes defective?
> 
> Do we just contact amazon japan? Do we pay for the return shipping? Does amazon japan send us the replacement directly bypassing tenso?


 

 I know you can get a refund from amazon japan just like you would at any other amazon.. It is painless as it is all in Engish. It does ask for a Japanese address so I think it would have to be a return only, because if they sent a replacement it would go to the tenso address. So you have to be pretty choosy about stuff you get from Amazon Japan.. But at least it is refundable if you decide you want to pay for shipping back to Japan. Minus tenso charges. They will have a RMA shipping label for you if you decide to return an item I think as long as it is within a month. They give you a due date for returns.


----------



## ericp10

BLACKHAWKS like good sounds too! CHAMPIONS!! CHI-TOWN!!


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I know you can get a refund from amazon japan just like you would at any other amazon.. It is painless as it is all in Engish. It does ask for a Japanese address so I think it would have to be a return only, because if they sent a replacement it would go to the tenso address. So you have to be pretty choosy about stuff you get from Amazon Japan.. But at least it is refundable if you decide you want to pay for shipping back to Japan. Minus tenso charges. They will have a RMA shipping label for you if you decide to return an item I think as long as it is within a month. They give you a due date for returns.


 
   
  Thanks Mr. Nuts.
   
  So basically for replacements, we have to pay out of pocket to send back to Amazon Japan.  And then when Amazon sends it to the Tenso address, we would have to pay out of pocket again for Tenso to send it to us.?


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> the s400 are more musical to me... cleaner bass vs the s500 and highs are not as harsh. the CALs i think are more refined but ill give the s500 another listen. build and travel friendliness goes to JVC, but comfort is CAL.


 
   
  OK, after a brief side by side its a real tossup in a couple of ways between the s500 and the CALs. s500 need less power, bass has more power, but at the same time the drivers need to be right at your ear. once you replace the pads you get more comfort they dont perform the same in that area. The cals are more relaxed with more mids and use a bit more juice do get the same kind of bass volume but with its bigger driver the bass does a pretty good job at high volumes and they get the points for comfort. 
   
   


ericp10 said:


> BLACKHAWKS like good sounds too! CHAMPIONS!! CHI-TOWN!!


 
   
  what an ending, there was even serious blood in the game


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> what an ending, there was even serious blood in the game


 
   
  Damn. There's still 3 minutes left in the 3rd for me and the Bruins are ahead!
   
  Edit: unreal ending. Wow.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Thanks Mr. Nuts.
> 
> So basically for replacements, we have to pay out of pocket to send back to Amazon Japan.  And then when Amazon sends it to the Tenso address, we would have to pay out of pocket again for Tenso to send it to us.?


 
  One last question to this Tenso stuff.
   
  Since it's sent by EMS, do we need the separate insurance?
   
  Thanks folks, I'm still new to this Tenso business.


----------



## cubota890

New ath-ckf77 glamour is already in preorder on Cdjapan for $35 shipped. Guys who are saying that audio technica is releasing too much stuff. It isn't true, they so far in this year have released only 6 models. Ckn70/cks55x/cks77x/ws33x/ws55x and next month ckf77. For really big manufacturer it isn't much.


----------



## quartertone

You forgot the CKN50, the COR, the CLR, who knows what else...


----------



## cubota890

Ckn50 is from last year. Cor and clr is USA only iems.


----------



## vaxick

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> maybe you should get the ATH ckn70? I think everyone came to a conclusion that it is "better" than JVC and it's the same form factor....


 
   
  Yeah, I'm reading those are turning out to be better than expected now with the Phillips tips.
   
  Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I want AT to make a new http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-EM7-GM-Adjustable-Headphones/dp/B0009GWXAK/ref=pd_sxp_f_i


 
   
  I wish clip on headphones were more common.  Such a great form factor.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> True! But I wouldn't be surprised if those aren't quite popular with the ladies - they actually look pretty nice as an accessory. If they sound good too, watch out! Maybe even Sf will end up sporting them since he likes bling so much!


 
  Nah i don't swing that way, that's too much bling even for me. I will have to sit this one out gias. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Always thought Sf would have gotten the F500...
> 
> as they are still probably the coolest looking AT bling phone IMO. Gotta love the key shaped cord wrap and the little lock in the Y.


 
  Holy mackerel!!! The Fff is this thing. Tried to look it up but can't even find any pics/ info on it whatsoever. Did this thing even see the light of day??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got some top secret material there jants.
   
  And LMAO a key shaped cord wrap, those damn in-genius Jpnese. Is that a piece if diamond i see where the cable spits to a Y??? HA!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The Ocharaku flagship is more like $800...


 
   
  I consider the new "Kuro" the actual flagship which is around $450 I think.  The Hifiman RE-600 price is close, too close for a single dynamic driver which is the same driver as in the RE-262 / RE-272, confirmed by Russian forums.
   
  I don't think there is any remarkable new technology in the RE-600 unlike the other dynamic driver flagships, I'd like someone to compare it to the RE272 first.  Just my view.
   
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> maybe you should get the ATH ckn70? I think everyone came to a conclusion that it is "better" than JVC and it's the same form factor....


 
   
  How is the sound of FXD80 versus CKN70?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Holy mackerel!!! The Fff is this thing. Tried to look it up but can't even find any pics/ info on it whatsoever. Did this thing even see the light of day???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Umm, a quick search reveals some head-fiers have already tried it... *http://www.head-fi.org/t/557813/fs-audio-technica-key-ath-ckf500*


----------



## Inks

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I consider the new "Kuro" the actual flagship which is around $450 I think.  The Hifiman RE-600 price is close, too close for a single dynamic driver which is the same driver as in the RE-262 / RE-272, confirmed by Russian forums.
> 
> I don't think there is any remarkable new technology in the RE-600 unlike the other dynamic driver flagships, I'd like someone to compare it to the RE272 first.  Just my view.
> 
> ...


 
  Flat-4 SUI sounds like an experiment and doesn't deliver the claims of the manufacturer, Kuro will have to be quite different from it to be good. RE600 will likely have the same driver from RE400, but the RE262/272 have a different driver, but perhaps same driver without the titanium coating.New isn't better, SUI should be proof of this, tuning should just have to do what works, not trying to implement "new technology". JVC and ATH put out something new for the sake of it many times, but all their IEMs are just experiments. Hifiman gets it right most of the time, they just need to get the qualities of the 272s but improve the bass.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Alright Inks thanks for the info I hope you and Rin Choi get a unit of the RE-600 to see if it's worth the price or not.  I like my ER-4B so not going there.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I consider the new "Kuro" the actual flagship


 
  Maybe you do, but it's not. Seems more like a compromise for the people who don't want to do the full wallet rape.


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I can appreciate all types of gears no matter their sound siggy or price (except for those MT-300s)


 
   
  What is it about you and those MT-300s ???   ...you keep mentioning them !  ...pray, share what irks you about them ???


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The funny thing is for some odd reason when I got them they sounded really bad like there was a veil on the entire sound.* It turns out you have to leave them playing for a few tunes for them to start sounding proper. Now I have no idea why that is but the sound difference from fist to the fifth are opposites*..Just to check to see if I didn't have any flashback to college days I listen to the same track about 10 tunes in later and the sound was a complete turn around..


 
   
  That sounds so very familiar Ds, I've got several phones here that behaves exactly like that, it seems like something in them needs to "warm up" and once they're "up"   ...the eargasm goes off the charts !


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ghostfit said:


> That sounds so very familiar Ds, I've got several phones here that behaves exactly like that, it seems like something in them needs to "warm up" and once they're "up"   ...the eargasm goes off the charts !




+1


----------



## Ghostfit

Quote: 





cubota890 said:


> Ckn50 is from last year. *Cor and clr is USA only iems*.


 
   
  Not true !    ...I just saw a whole bunch of CLR at a local popular bookstore here in Singapore.
   
  ...not cheap though, at S$29 (@US$22)


----------



## cubota890

I just found out too that they have released wm70 and ck323 too this year.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Damn. There's still 3 minutes left in the 3rd for me and the Bruins are ahead!
> 
> Edit: unreal ending. Wow.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> what an ending, there was even serious blood in the game


----------



## vlenbo

cubota890 said:


> I just found out too that they have released wm70 and ck323 too this year.




the wm77 looked enticing on amazon japan, but unfortunately I decided to buy thr cks99 and carbo basso, expect my impressions and comparisons between the two and the cks77s!


----------



## Swy05

vlenbo said:


> the wm77 looked enticing on amazon japan, but unfortunately I decided to buy thr cks99 and carbo basso, expect my impressions and comparisons between the two and the cks77s!




I bought the same exact earphones. They should be here soon. I know the bassos should perform well. What I am more curious about is the cks99' s.


----------



## MrEleventy

Off-topic : Lets just 1 goal in 58 mins of play... and then 2 in 17 secs. WTFsdfkl;asjdfklajsdf@#$@#4/.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Off-topic : Lets just 1 goal in 58 mins of play... and then 2 in 17 secs. WTFsdfkl;asjdfklajsdf@#$@#4/.


 
   
  Blew my mind also. He didn't have much chance with those goals though!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> What is it about you and those MT-300s ???   ...you keep mentioning them !  ...pray, share what irks you about them ???


 
   
  I sent him some MT-300's a while back. He repaid me by hating them, giving them away, and then never letting me forget about it!
   
  He's a very bad man


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Umm, a quick search reveals some head-fiers have already tried it... *http://www.head-fi.org/t/557813/fs-audio-technica-key-ath-ckf500*


 
  LMAO that post is full of ban. :  (
   
  I miss our girl kiteki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





ghostfit said:


> What is it about you and those MT-300s ???   ...you keep mentioning them !  ...pray, share what irks you about them ???


 
  THEY ARE GODLY NUFF SAID. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Off-topic : Lets just 1 goal in 58 mins of play... and then 2 in 17 secs. WTFsdfkl;asjdfklajsdf@#$@#4/.


 
  BOOOOOOOOOOO to hockey junkies!!!
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I sent him some MT-300's a while back. He repaid me by hating them, giving them away, and then never letting me forget about it!
> 
> He's a very bad man


 
  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! So you finally found out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If it meant anything, i kept the tips.


----------



## ericp10

So I got the RE-400 in today. With only 30 minutes of listening, I think I can fairly say these earphones are at $100 a king among that price range as the H-200 is a king among the $200-$350 price range universals. And I can only imagine what burn-in is going to do for these refined neutral tiny monsters. Excellent sound. I just hope the build quality holds up. They look solid enough but a few have had problems. We'll see. Easily hits above $200 at a $100 MSRP.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I got the RE-400 in today. With only 30 minutes of listening, I think I can fairly say these earphones are at $100 a *king among that price range as the H-200 is a king among the $200-$350 price range universals*. And I can only imagine what burn-in is going to do for these refined neutral tiny monsters. Excellent sound. I just hope the build quality holds up. They look solid enough but a few have had problems. We'll see. Easily hits above $200 at a $100 MSRP.


 
   
  The bolded text is all I need to hear


----------



## vlenbo

swy05 said:


> I bought the same exact earphones. They should be here soon. I know the bassos should perform well. What I am more curious about is the cks99' s.




nice, please post your own impressions when they arrive!


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I got the RE-400 in today. With only 30 minutes of listening, I think I can fairly say these earphones are at $100 a king among that price range as the H-200 is a king among the $200-$350 price range universals. And I can only imagine what burn-in is going to do for these refined neutral tiny monsters. Excellent sound. I just hope the build quality holds up. They look solid enough but a few have had problems. We'll see. Easily hits above $200 at a $100 MSRP.


 
  Interesting, I thought you weren't so much into the neutral/'polite' types of earphones. I just got mine last week, and as well as the smooth sound, love the lightness and smallness. They do feel like they might be a bit flimsy though.


----------



## dnullify

So guys,
   
  I need to get my younger brother a birthday present and i was thinking IEMs, since he's going off to NYC for school next fall and can't be carrying around his clunky headphones all over the place.
   
  I'm thinking something with a fun but neutral signature, as he listens to a very wide variety of music and lots of it.
   
   
  I was thinking either the RE-400, one of the newer ATH IEMs, or the philips s2 - basically something high in the bang-per-buck range.
   
  around $150 would be ideal.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Interesting, I thought you weren't so much into the neutral/'polite' types of earphones. I just got mine last week, and as well as the smooth sound, love the lightness and smallness. They do feel like they might be a bit flimsy though.


 

 I worry about the cable connection; cable and connection to the earphones seem flimsy.
  I am one of the few that don't really like their smallness, will just have to look for big ass tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You would think that HiFiman would try to put decent cables/connections on their earphones given the problems that they had with the re-0's
   
  Sound wise I agree with what people have been posting, but still prefer the more expensive TDK-200's, granted different driver types.
   
  Still quite a bargain at $100, just watch out that you don't yank the cable right off...


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> So guys,
> 
> I need to get my younger brother a birthday present and i was thinking IEMs, since he's going off to NYC for school next fall and can't be carrying around his clunky headphones all over the place.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  get him something with best build quality. "younger brothers" tend to **** thing up pretty easily. maybe ATH CKS1000 or something along the lines...


----------



## quisxx

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Will like i said i am just glad my noob @ss is bassheadish and those might be too bass sissy for my liking.
> 
> But do care to inform us what those "most celebrated 'bass-heavy' cans" sounding like fart cannons that you speak of. A few examples would be wonderful.
> 
> I hope you ain't talking about no beats cuz the bass on the studios i heard was weakkkkkkkkkkk!!! Even the monoprice DJ cans had better, and more powerful bass. Was expecting fart cannons but got nothing, what a TOTAL disappointment given that beats are known to be ALL BASS and nothing else.


 
  OMG THANK YOU!!!!!! im so glad to know im not the only one who finds the bass on the Beats lacking. When i first heard them i was expecting seismic bass, but i felt robbed once i actually heard them. The tiny corecools put out like 2-3× the bass of those things. My m audio q40 have more bass than the beats with waay better overall sq.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nihontoman said:


> get him something with best build quality. "younger brothers" tend to **** thing up pretty easily. maybe ATH CKS1000 or something along the lines...




That's a bit expensive I reckon. 

Probably better either Carbo Basso or Tenore. They are built like tanks.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That's a bit expensive I reckon.
> 
> Probably better either Carbo Basso or Tenore. They are built like tanks.


 
   
   
  I'm not 100% sure, but they should be around150 from amazon japan including tenso shipping and all that stuff


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but they should be around150 from amazon japan including tenso shipping and all that stuff


 
   
  You can get them off of ebay for way under $150 with shipping.


----------



## dnullify

cks1000 are $140 on amazon it would seem.
   
  I don't think my brother likes super bassy headphones but then again i don't think he'd be super picky. he's discerning, just not picky.
   
  I was thinking the carbo bassos but i'm not really sure what level their sound. all the reviews i've read are positive but it's a little FOTM-ish. not to mention importing them is a pain and they won't get here in time for his birthday - which is something of a damper.
   
  Do more people have the S2 now?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Interesting, I thought you weren't so much into the neutral/'polite' types of earphones. I just got mine last week, and as well as the smooth sound, love the lightness and smallness. They do feel like they might be a bit flimsy though.


 
   
   
  No, I've never stated that quartertone; others have stated that about me. I have stated that I'm more of a (quality) basshead than not. Make that an audiophile basshead. I've also stated many times that I like DIFFERENT sound signatures (although the AS-2 and H-200 happen to be my favorites right now). And the V6.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> cks1000 are $140 on amazon it would seem.
> 
> I don't think my brother likes super bassy headphones but then again i don't think he'd be super picky. he's discerning, just not picky.
> 
> ...


 
   
  As far as the bassos are concerned, imo they are not FOTM material (believe me, I've been there). But the Bassos are really quite good - I won't ever be letting go of mine. If he is discerning, he will like them. Time to get them from amazon japan is about 1.5 weeks (a few days to get from amazon to tenso, a few days to wait for tenso to ship, and 5 or 6 days to get them from tenso).
   
  I don't have the S2's, but I doubt you could go wrong with them based on the reviews and impressions I've read.  Or the TDK BA200 which you can snag on amazon.com now for $120.


----------



## PakoBoy

hey wayne can you compare the tdk ie800 and basso? just a small comparison


----------



## waynes world

Sorry, me no have.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> No, I've never stated that quartertone; others have stated that about me. I have stated that I'm more of a (quality) basshead than not. Make that an audiophile basshead. I've also stated many times that I like DIFFERENT sound signatures (although the AS-2 and H-200 happen to be my favorites right now). And the V6.


 
  Sure, I know - just following your posts and also your list of fave phones, you do lean a bit more towards 'fun' (in the meaningful sense) than analytical transparency. So far I've seen the RE-400 championed more by people from the clarity camp, but maybe it's Hifiman's crossover phone thanks to having more bass than their previous ones.


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sorry, me no have.


 
  ow you have the ie500 my mistake :S


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> ow you have the ie500 my mistake :S


 
   
  I'll give them a comparo when I get back home. I will say though that I am guilty of liking the IE-500's quite a bit as well (just don't tell Sf!).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dnullify said:


> cks1000 are $140 on amazon it would seem.
> 
> I don't think my brother likes super bassy headphones but then again i don't think he'd be super picky. he's discerning, just not picky.
> 
> ...




Won't get there before his birthday? 

My Tenores got to me in 4 working days from the day of order at Amazon JP. That's pretty remarkable. 

Oh and all the Zero Audio reviews are true, they are stellar IEMs for the price. Nothing FOTM about them at all.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Won't get there before his birthday?
> 
> *My Tenores got to me in 4 working days from the day of order at Amazon JP. That's pretty remarkable.*
> 
> Oh and all the Zero Audio reviews are true, they are stellar IEMs for the price. Nothing FOTM about them at all.


 
   
  Wow - those were fast-tracked!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Wow - those were fast-tracked!




Well I did ask Amazon for next day delivery. 

I was still pretty amazed at the Tenso turnaround.


----------



## DannyBai

I typically get things in 4-5 days using amazon Japan and Tenso once I place am order.

The Basso's and Tenore's are not fxz100-200 or even several AT's and not FOTM


----------



## waynes world

I'm getting tired of swapping iem's/headphones in my amp when ab'ing them. I know that there are good and inexpensive gizmos out there that would allow you to have multiple headphones plugged into it at once (with the gizmo plugged into the amp).
   
  Anyone have any gizmo recommendations?


----------



## Dsnuts

Belkin Splitter..I have one on my burn in station. I can burn in 5 phones at once or do abcdeing.
   
  My Audinst MX2 has 2 headphones out. It is my A/Bing dac amp of choice but the belkin comes in handy for guys juggling phones.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Blekin Splitter..I have one on my burn in station. I can burn in 5 phones at once or do abcdeing.
> 
> My Audinst MX2 has 2 headphones out. It is my A/Bing dac amp of choice but the belkin comes in handy for guys juggling phones.


 
   
  Awesome Ds! I suppose the Belkin Splitter doesn't degrade the SQ at all (or very much), so it looks like it would do the trick nicely.
   
  Btw, I just threw on my AD900X's for some trance (been a little while - using them mainly for TV/movies). And you know what? I still love them. I do wish that they had a detachable cable (so that I could put a shorter one on), but that really is about my only niggle I have about them. The SQ is sure lovely. Are yours getting any love now that those big bad X1's have shown up?


----------



## d marc0

lifted andreas said:


> Oh and all the Zero Audio reviews are true, they are stellar IEMs for the price. Nothing FOTM about them at all.




Amen to that!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Awesome Ds! I suppose *the Belkin Splitter doesn't degrade the SQ at all* (or very much), so it looks like it would do the trick nicely.
> 
> Btw, I just threw on my AD900X's for some trance (been a little while - using them mainly for TV/movies). And you know what? I still love them. I do wish that they had a detachable cable (so that I could put a shorter one on), but that really is about my only niggle I have about them. The SQ is sure lovely. Are yours getting any love now that those big bad X1's have shown up?



indeed, it does not degrade anything, but there will be volume differenfes between phones since it doesnt drive all phones, so watch out for the least sensitive/high impedance phones


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Belkin Splitter..I have one on my burn in station. I can burn in 5 phones at once or do *abcdeing*.
> 
> My Audinst MX2 has 2 headphones out. It is my A/Bing dac amp of choice but the belkin comes in handy for guys juggling phones.


 
  LOL! conect five of those splitters to another and you'll be doing the whole alphabet


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome Ds! I suppose the Belkin Splitter doesn't degrade the SQ at all (or very much), so it looks like it would do the trick nicely.
> 
> Btw, I just threw on my AD900X's for some trance (been a little while - using them mainly for TV/movies). And you know what? I still love them. I do wish that they had a detachable cable (so that I could put a shorter one on), but that really is about my only niggle I have about them. The SQ is sure lovely. Are yours getting any love now that those big bad X1's have shown up?


 

 Ya love my AD900X. It has the widest stage and I keep them around for female vocals and rock and if your a FPS addict like me. They are simply the best for competitive play..The X1 is more cinematic...Still my most comfortable phones too. The velours on the X1 can get kinda scratchy but the cloth pads on the AD900X are like pillows.
   
  The belkin while it doesn't degrade the quality of your source, depending on how many phones you got connected will lower in volume so it will take a stout source to drive 5 phones at once but I have done it on many occasions. They only cost like $11 bucks.


----------



## nick n

this is another option for around $20 I think still.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher
  Cheap. New. *Is passive so apparently can be used reverse with multiple cans rather than multiple sources*. This way also it is switchable so won't toy around with the can/amp interaction as far as impedances/resistances whatever I forget at the moment too tired.
  I do know that having a pile hooked up all at once  will probably drop their resistance /impedances down and might screw with the sound. I dunno.  Just a vague memory of hearing about several cans being chained together for studio use and that their individual ohms dropped when this was done.. Please correct me whenever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  there was a nice review posted in this very thread here way back by Jakkal ( man this thread moves FAST )
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-philips-fidelio-s2-shockingly-amazing-pg-724-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/9675#post_9435100


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zelda said:


> LOL! conect five of those splitters to another and you'll be doing the whole alphabet


 
   
  Belkin rock star 5-way splitter now in the house! Man, I should have gotten something like this a long time ago. Not only is it awesome for abcde'ing, but I must admit that I like to switch headphones often (can anyone say ADHD lol?), and I can tell that this gizmo and me are going to get along well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   


dsnuts said:


> Ya love my AD900X. It has the widest stage and I keep them around for female vocals and rock and if your a FPS addict like me. They are simply the best for competitive play..The X1 is more cinematic...Still my most comfortable phones too. The velours on the X1 can get kinda scratchy but the cloth pads on the AD900X are like pillows.


 

   
  Happy to hear the AD900X love is still strong!
   


dsnuts said:


> The belkin while it doesn't degrade the quality of your source, depending on how many phones you got connected will lower in volume so it will take a stout source to drive 5 phones at once but I have done it on many occasions. They only cost like $11 bucks.


 
   
  My E12 seems to be handling it nicely. $11? I wish. Not at a brick and mortar store in Canada eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


! It cost $25 + taxes at Future Shop. A little hard to swallow when I agonize over getting important things like iem's for that price lol. But it's worth it I can see. I could have gotten it off of amazon.ca for about $10 less. But this became something that I needed it NOW!
   
Oh yeah, there was a ReTrak 2way splitter there for $15. But I can see the 5 way will come in handy.
   


nick n said:


> this is another option for around $20 I think still.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher
> Cheap. New. *Is passive so apparently can be used reverse with multiple cans rather than multiple sources*. This way also it is switchable so won't toy around with the can/amp interaction as far as impedances/resistances whatever I forget at the moment too tired.


 
   

  Nickster! Right - that's the switcher that I had read about before from Fiio, and right, for only $20. Thanks!


----------



## baydude

What tips are best for cks77x and basso's?


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well I did ask Amazon for next day delivery.
> 
> I was still pretty amazed at the Tenso turnaround.


 

 next day delivery? as in prime?
   
  damn 4 days is pretty good.
   
  so my list is:

 carbo basso
 fidelio s2
 re-400
 cks1000 (or some other ATH)
 TDK BA200
 TDK ie200
 phonak 122
   
  it's kinda hard to whittle that down for somebody else... I'm leaning towards the carbo basso, provided the sound and build is at least as good as anything else on that list. The downside is if anything happens to them, my brother's not going to be able to deal with customer service from school and he's too far from me next year to take care of it for him.
   
  also has anyone purchased through here: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jism/item/4930393700118-35-20220-n/
   
  they seem to work straight through tenso. I'm not sure what the amazon process is.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> next day delivery? as in prime?
> 
> damn 4 days is pretty good.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I have four of the seven on your list (the RE-400 being newest acquirement). First let me just say that the RE-400 is just stunning on horns and piano (with just the right amount of bass - not a basshead earphone by any stretch of the imagination, but it's not lacking either). I've settled on Monster hybrid foam tips on these, which gives it an extra bass boost, but will try the Phonak tips shortly.
   
  So from the list here is where I rank in sound quality
   
  This is so tough because it's virtually a tie for different reasons (and both have totally different sound signatures), but :

 1. RE-400 (these titanium-coated drivers have an edge in clarity and transparency, even before a good burn-in).
  2. CKS-1000 (beautiful solid bass that's just hitting basehead, wonderful out-of-head sound experience and nice detail in sound all over, just lacking a bit of clarity that the RE-400 possesses).
  3. BA200 (the most analog and dynamic sounding dual-earphone I've ever heard. Beautiful warm sound with just the right amount of bass with a deep seal).
  4. IE800 (I'm making of assumption this is what you meant...a bit more bass than the BA200 and great instrument separation, but the BA200 still has a more dynamic sound than this IEM).
   
  And yes, not on your list, but the H-200 beats them all in my opinion.


----------



## dnullify

Thanks for the input. Right now I'm considering in this order:
Re-400
Carbo basso
Tdk ba200
S2
Cks1000 

I don't know much about the h-200, and can't find where it's for sale by google. Else I'd add it to the list. I'm going to try and discreetly ask him whether he wants neutral or bassy colored headphones.


----------



## Mackem

Loving my Carbo Bassos but I want a pair of super comfortable circumaural closed headphones for dance, trance, dubstep, pop etc. that aren't just all bass and nothing else for my big head / ears / glasses. Under 100GBP would be nice. Any ideas?


----------



## Kamakahah

waynes world said:


> I'm getting tired of swapping iem's/headphones in my amp when ab'ing them. I know that there are good and inexpensive gizmos out there that would allow you to have multiple headphones plugged into it at once (with the gizmo plugged into the amp).
> 
> Anyone have any gizmo recommendations?




Fiio HS2. $20. You can use it to swap between sources or headphones. It's amazing. Build quality is fantastic. 

I love mine. Makes A/B so much easier. Think about picking up a second one. It's well worth double the price. 

There is a thread that explains how to order. You have to send them a paypal payment then a separate email. It was painless.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> this is another option for around $20 I think still.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher
> Cheap. New. *Is passive so apparently can be used reverse with multiple cans rather than multiple sources*. This way also it is switchable so won't toy around with the can/amp interaction as far as impedances/resistances whatever I forget at the moment too tired.
> I do know that having a pile hooked up all at once  will probably drop their resistance /impedances down and might screw with the sound. I dunno.  Just a vague memory of hearing about several cans being chained together for studio use and that their individual ohms dropped when this was done.. Please correct me whenever.
> ...


 
   
 Damn it nick you suck, don't even need one of these but now i want one!!! BOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So is it $20 shipped or do you have to pay extra for shipping???


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Damn it nick you suck, don't even need one of these but now i want one!!! BOOO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 shipped it seems.
   
  Sorry SF just trying to help you save some $ by spending some $. That's how it works 'round these parts.
   
  Might still be up on their Facebook as was posted in this link, anyhow here's the relevant post it might still be on offer.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/659603/introduction-about-hs2-headphone-signal-switcher/15#post_9407762


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> shipped it seems.
> 
> Sorry SF just trying to help you save some $ by spending some $. That's how it works 'round these parts.
> 
> ...


 

 Welp appreciate all the help that's for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Man if only this lil' thing has a built in amp. hoho SWEETNESS!!!


----------



## Kamakahah

It's a perfect, compact pass-through. Built like a mini tank. I'm glad that James decided to release it to the Head-Fi community. 

You should get one. Do it. You know you want to. *Uses peer pressure jedi power*


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> It's a perfect, compact pass-through. Built like a mini tank. I'm glad that James decided to release it to the Head-Fi community.
> 
> You should get one. Do it. You know you want to. *Uses peer pressure jedi power*


 

 haha looks like i got no choice. I wonder if they can put like a dac/amp in there that you can turn on/off when you wish. That would be a crazy sweet feature.


----------



## Kamakahah

sfwalcer said:


> haha looks like i got no choice. I wonder if they can put like a dac/amp in there that you can turn on/off when you wish. That would be a crazy sweet feature.




Well they didn't make it for consumer use. But luckily James decided to offer it at cost. It really is a steal. 

So what I'm saying is, it's unlikely that changes will be made to it. At least no changes anytime soon.


----------



## nick n

SF time to use your own weapon against you.
  You used this against too many other innocents, now it's your turn
even high speed it looks like.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Well they didn't make it for consumer use. But luckily James decided to offer it at cost. It really is a steal.
> 
> So what I'm saying is, it's unlikely that changes will be made to it. At least no changes anytime soon.


 
  Coolios....
   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> SF time to use your own weapon against you.
> You used this against too many other innocents, now it's your turn
> even high speed it looks like.


 
  The hell is this??? This version looks like it's on crack or speed meng. When i use it i stay classy with it. Not like this bastardized version. My god this thing is annoying as hell. haha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I'm getting tired of swapping iem's/headphones in my amp when ab'ing them. I know that there are good and inexpensive gizmos out there that would allow you to have multiple headphones plugged into it at once (with the gizmo plugged into the amp).
> 
> Anyone have any gizmo recommendations?




FiiO HM2 I think it's called. 

Look on FiiO's facebook page, think they sell it directly.


----------



## MrEleventy

Love the ckn70s. Tried running with them this morning... disaster. Sticking with my ksc75s :\


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Love the ckn70s. *Tried running with them this morning... disaster. *Sticking with my ksc75s :\


 
  Did you use a clip??? Make it 2 clips at that.
   
  Use one to clip near your shirt collar and the 2nd one on the mid stomach area of your shirt so the cable wouldn't bounce everywhere. Or you can just stick the entire cord inside your shirt. Problem solved. Unless you run shirtless........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  J-cord iems are perfect for running to me.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Love the ckn70s. Tried running with them this morning... disaster. Sticking with my ksc75s :\


 
   
  I don't run (or more precisely, my knees don't run!), but iem's that I think might work:
   
  1) VSD1. Worn over ear. And with supplied ear guides. Works great (even without ear guides) when riding bike (and very little wind noise).
   
  2) Bassos (or Tenores). Very light and stay in ear well. (although I wouldn't use them for riding due to wind noise I'm sure).
   
  I also always use cable clips (as Sf recommends).


----------



## PakoBoy

no one has heard the AT CKM300? 
  it should be better than the basso!
   
  http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





pakoboy said:


> no one has heard the AT CKM300?
> it should be better than the basso!
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


 

 People here have owned the CKM500 and the Basso and the Basso wins. So, it follows that the inferior CKM300 won't beat the Basso


----------



## sfwalcer

^ yeppp was thinking those charts is a good reference point but by no means are they that accurate.
   
  They even put the sony xb30ex on top.


----------



## jant71

So we will(in the fall) have a whole new series from AT. The Sonicfuel series topped off by the CKX9...
  http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2332
   

  The ATH-CKX9iS and ATH-CKX9 offer exceptional audio quality and comfort, thanks to their newly developed, large 13.5 mm drivers that deliver surprisingly powerful, dynamic and immersive sound from an in-ear design, with exceptional clarity and detail. Both headphones have the same features except (as with all “iS” models) the ATH-CKX9iS adds a microphone and a cord-mounted remote for smartphones, iPhone, iPad and iPod, enabling users to answer calls or use voice-over controls.
   
  Look to me like a mish-mash of a few things going on. The big driver like the CKS, the fit pieces like the Sonicsport CKP500, and the two color(except the black) flat cable like the fashion series CKF77.
   
   

   
  CKX7(above) has dual layer 8mm diaphragm with different materials of different stiffness to attempt to help with both  powerful lows and delicate highs. Also has ball joint type barrel similar to Vsonic phones so you can aim the tips to fit the ear better.
   
  and...

  The CKX5 with basic single layer 8mm driver and normal cable w/o the new style plug. Still has the articulating nozzle. Not much else though.
   
   
  We'll see how much they are and how good they turn out to be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey just a heads up fellas. Anyone looking for a real good deal on a really solid built earphone that has good sound. These are a steal at this price.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=sr_1_71?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1372287319&sr=1-71  I bought mine a while ago for $40 I thought that was a good deal. These for $25 is a steal..


----------



## cubota890

Found prices for new sonic fuel series. 
Ckx9-9500yen, ckx7-7500, but ckx5-4500.
Of course that prices will drop when they enter market. So expect ckx9 to cost between 5000-7000 yen.


----------



## ericp10

So I'vee been A/Bing the CKN70 (with about 50 hours burn-in) to the RE-400 (with about four hours burn-in):
   
  CKN70: A noticeably wider soundstage than the RE-400 (not significantly wider, but it's noticeable). Notes are a bit more thicker than the RE-400 (but not by much). Definitely more bass and treble is on the verge of being too harsh. This is marvelously refined sounding earphone (although the cable still bugs the hell out of me).
   
   
  RE-400: A bit smaller soundstage, but the RE-400 clearly wins hands down in refinement, clarity, and details details details!! Someone described these as microscopic earphones. That person didn't lie. The RE-400 seems to slice right down to the heart of the notes. Female vocals (and male) are some of the most natural sounding I've heard. Notes are just a little bit shy of the 3-Dism of the CK70, but not by much. Yes, the CKN70 has the wider soundstage, but the RE-400 win in depth back and forth. I mean the notes are so rich, but detailed and clear, unlike the CKM500. There is better instrument separation in the re-400. And with all the clarity , the bass is still there and goes deep enought to hear every note. While these aren't bass monsters, the earphones is nowhere near bass deficient. Plenty of audible bass in this balanced and neutral earphone. I didn't want to like the Re-400, but it's irresistible! The timbre and imaging are mindblowing. This earphone belongs here in great finds, but you will be hard pressed to find a better sounding earphone at original $100 MSRP. I know some of you may be reluctant to try it because of fear of lack of bass, but it's there (about as much as the GR-7, but of better quality) 

 waynes world this is like a mixture of the HD70 with more weight and bass, better instrument separations, and way more detail. I hope more of you give this (and the H-200) a chance. 
   
  Both earphones are worthy, but even with the CKN70 being cheaper by $30, the Re-400 is clearly technically better.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Great impressions ericp, damn you're making me lust after these lil' buggers (was WAYNE would say) even mo'. Oh last time i check thought that devious WAYNE already got those H-200s.
   
  Don't force him to get these Re-400s as well. haha You know he is weak will like that.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> Did you use a clip??? Make it 2 clips at that.
> 
> Use one to clip near your shirt collar and the 2nd one on the mid stomach area of your shirt so the cable wouldn't bounce everywhere. Or you can just stick the entire cord inside your shirt. Problem solved. Unless you run shirtless........ :rolleyes:
> 
> ...


 Yea, I have a clip attached. Clips should've been an included accessory. Why AT? Why?? I didn't try tucking it into my shirt, I'll try in the morning and pocket my ksc 75s just in case.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Great impressions ericp, damn you're making me lust after these lil' buggers (was WAYNE would say) even mo'. Oh last time i check thought that devious WAYNE already got those H-200s.
> 
> Don't force him to get these Re-400s as well. haha You know he is weak will like that.


 
  It's a done deal for him. He'll have to give in to the force! lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Great impressions ericp, damn you're making me lust after these lil' buggers (was WAYNE would say) even mo'. Oh last time i check thought that devious WAYNE already got those H-200s.


 
   
  Jul 02 is looking like a good day! 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Don't force him to get these Re-400s as well. haha You know he is weak will like that.


 
   
  Nope. Those H-200's will be the last iems I ever purchase dammit. End game. *END GAME YOU HEAR ME!*
   
Besides, if I got the RE-400's, I'd have to get another Belkin 5x switcher lol.


----------



## lwien

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I'vee been A/Bing the CKN70 (with about 50 hours burn-in) to the RE-400 (with about four hours burn-in):
> 
> CKN70: A noticeably wider soundstage than the RE-400 (not significantly wider, but it's noticeable). Notes are a bit more thicker than the RE-400 (but not by much). Definitely more bass and treble is on the verge of being too harsh. This is marvelously refined sounding earphone (although the cable still bugs the hell out of me).
> 
> ...


 

 I totally concur and couldn't have said it better myself.   Not in the diff with the CK's cause I've never heard them, but your description of the 400's are spot on.    Female vocals are insane in their texture.   It's kinda like seeing hi-def for the first time.    And every time some low bass is called for, I just shake my head thinking about those who claim that these are bass shy.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Jul 02 is looking like a good day!
> 
> 
> Nope. Those H-200's will be the last iems I ever purchase dammit. End game. *END GAME YOU HEAR ME!*
> ...


 

 D'YAM throwing in the towel already??? Good luck with that.........

   
   
  Quote: 





> I totally concur and couldn't have said it better myself.   Not in the diff with the CK's cause I've never heard them, but your description of the 400's are spot on.    Female vocals are insane in their texture.   It's kinda like seeing hi-def for the first time.    And every time some low bass is called for, I just shake my head thinking about those who claim that these are bass shy.


 
   
  What??? I didn't get that, what are you saying about these RE400s again. I am sure WAYNE didn't hear ya' as well.


----------



## waynes world

You both get the bassos, then we'll talk


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You both get the bassos, then we'll talk


 

 Oh i have the bassos coming as we type. Don't worry about it. 
   
  Hope those H-200 will do it for you but........
.........j/k. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Congrats btw!!!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Jul 02 is looking like a good day!
> 
> 
> Nope. Those H-200's will be the last iems I ever purchase dammit. End game. *END GAME YOU HEAR ME!*
> ...




Good on you Wayne! You're finally on board... But the End Game? That's what I thought too; but what about the upcoming Dunu dn1000, Cardas 5813, Jvc Fxz1000/2000, ATH CKS1000x, audio zero Carbo basso xtreme Dx310, and etc...???? Lol!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Good on you Wayne! You're finally on board... But the End Game? That's what I thought too; but what about the upcoming Dunu dn1000, Cardas 5813, Jvc Fxz1000/2000, ATH CKS1000x, audio zero Carbo basso xtreme Dx310, and etc...???? Lol!


 
  CKS1000X?! :O


----------



## vaxick

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I'vee been A/Bing the CKN70 (with about 50 hours burn-in) to the RE-400 (with about four hours burn-in):
> 
> CKN70: A noticeably wider soundstage than the RE-400 (not significantly wider, but it's noticeable). Notes are a bit more thicker than the RE-400 (but not by much). Definitely more bass and treble is on the verge of being too harsh. This is marvelously refined sounding earphone (although the cable still bugs the hell out of me).
> 
> ...


 

 Have you used the Phillips SHE3590 tips on the CKN70's?  Apparently it's suppose to drastically improve the sound and smooth out all the harshness.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I'vee been A/Bing the CKN70 (with about 50 hours burn-in) to the RE-400 (with about four hours burn-in):
> 
> CKN70: A noticeably wider soundstage than the RE-400 (not significantly wider, but it's noticeable). Notes are a bit more thicker than the RE-400 (but not by much). Definitely more bass and treble is on the verge of being too harsh. This is marvelously refined sounding earphone (although the cable still bugs the hell out of me).
> 
> ...


 
  I wouldn't call HE-400 earphones, they sit comfortably around ears


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Who wants some deep defined bass? Let me hear ya!


----------



## Leo888

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dsnuts 


Been meaning to ask you how your S2s are coming along. Mine has been on the burner this whole week because of study. When I do get a chance to check in on them they sound great.

Hi Ds, actually I've been listening to it normally for the last couple of days while doing some tip rolling to determine the the best tip to go with it. I think I'm going with comply for now. So, I've just started the burn in ritual last night and will try to clock in about 100 hours on them.

Pardon me as I've never written any impression on sound before and will try to keep it short and simple based on what is being heard with my own ears.

For me, this would be the most neutral phone I've owned and the balance is good with just a slight emphasis on the lower bass. There's something about the bass which I really like but couldn't put a finger to it. In my own words, the mid and sub bass have good impact with just enough weight to them but the weight on the sub bass seems to weigh down thru the decay of the note till it actually bottom out. It's better felt than heard and it's in no way boomy at that.

I'm still not able to commend on the Mids and highs right now but i can safely says rhat it's very closed to what you and IF reviews had mentioned.

Overall, I'm really happy with the S2 and will try to gather my thoughts, put them in words and complete this impression after the burning in is done.

So, kindly pardon me for this incomplete impression and will try to do so in due time.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





benf said:


> I wouldn't call HE-400 earphones, they sit comfortably around ears


 
  I believe he means RE-400.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Good on you Wayne! You're finally on board... But the End Game? That's what I thought too; but what about the upcoming Dunu dn1000, Cardas 5813, *Jvc Fxz1000/2000, ATH CKS1000x*, audio zero Carbo basso xtreme Dx310, and etc...???? Lol!


 
   
  Don't joke like that, some of us here have weak hearts...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> You both get the bassos, then we'll talk




Lol! 

End game for me would be finally getting some limited edition RED CKS1000.


----------



## quartertone

Until the next end game...


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Don't joke like that, some of us here have weak hearts...


 
   
  they may not end up the with the exact model names but I think we can surely count on those major players to come up with something new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After all, those companies know our weaknesses...


----------



## dnullify

Does anyone here have both the s2 and the re-400?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





benf said:


> I wouldn't call HE-400 earphones, they sit comfortably around ears


 
   
  I originally type RE-400, so I'm sure you figured it out.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You both get the bassos, then we'll talk


 
  The bassos (base on all posts doesn't have anywhere near the details of the Re-400, so I'm not going backwards). lol


----------



## ericp10

How about this waynes world?>> I finally ordered the WS99 from Japan for $152 (couldn't resist). So CKS1000's big brother is coming home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Will get the X1, but the price needs to drop to $300 or under before I'll seriously consider it.


----------



## ericp10

By the way, the ES700 is like a $100 in Japan now.


----------



## waynes world

^ Well then you don't know what you're missing! Good thing though... you saved me from having to get the 400's, so thanks!


----------



## ericp10

I think we're going in this direction though, waynes world..
   
   
http://www.amazon.com/Scosche-IEM856MD-Reference-Monitors-Microphone/dp/B005HIS6II/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372345440&sr=8-2&keywords=iem856


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> How about this waynes world?>> I finally ordered the WS99 from Japan for $152 (couldn't resist). So CKS1000's big brother is coming home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey, congrats eric! Having the 1k's person cousin will be a cool thing. Quit different sigs, but the ws99 is pretty special. 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> By the way, the ES700 is like a $100 in Japan now.


 
   
  You are correct! Well, $108 US plus $40 shipping = $148. But that's pretty good considering the high praise that they have been getting! Resistance.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Who wants some deep defined bass? Let me hear ya!


 
   
  Cool Lifted! I didn't know that you were getting those! Will you be trying out Sf's tape/filter mods?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Good on you Wayne! You're finally on board... But the End Game? That's what I thought too; but what about the upcoming Dunu dn1000, Cardas 5813, Jvc Fxz1000/2000, ATH CKS1000x, audio zero Carbo basso xtreme Dx310, and etc...???? Lol!


 
   
  d marc0, reading stuff like that is dangerous for me. You are now officially on my ignore list!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool Lifted! I didn't know that you were getting those! Will you be trying out Sf's tape/filter mods?


 

 They ARE mine!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cool Lifted! I didn't know that you were getting those! Will you be trying out Sf's tape/filter mods?


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> They ARE mine!!!


 
   
  LMAO, its true!! I ordered them for SF
   
  BAZINGA!!


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Who wants some deep defined bass? Let me hear ya!


 
  are those the controversial headphones i've been reading about?


----------



## quartertone

Yes, 'those that may not be named'.


----------



## nekromantik

Why are they controversial?
  Just checked and they are only 30 euros plus shipping from Amazon germany!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> are those the controversial headphones i've been reading about?


 

 Not controversial, it's just that that company tried to do some shady stuff here on head-fi by making threads/ impressions to hype them up so they can have more sales. (And failed horribly at that cuz they were lazy as sh!T with replies/ inquiries, etc) I mean if you gonna do that at least be ready to ship them out ASAP for international requests/orders, so it was a totally stupid and nonsensical move.
   
  I don't want to give them any attention so i will just refer to them as the Corecool lookalikes if they indeed end up sounding the same. From Lifted's impressions so far, i think they are the same iems.


----------



## glorfybe

That's how I've been referring to them as well! I hope my impressions are backed up and I'm not going mad(der)¡


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Yes, 'those that may not be named'.


 

 shhh one must not say it's name.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Not controversial, it's just that that company tried to do some shady stuff here on head-fi by making threads/ impressions to hype them up so they can have more sales. (And failed horribly at that cuz they were lazy as sh!T with replies/ inquiries, etc) I mean if you gonna do that at least be ready to ship them out ASAP for international requests/orders, so it was a totally stupid and nonsensical move.
> 
> I don't want to give them any attention so i will just refer to them as the Corecool lookalikes if they indeed end up sounding the same. From Lifted's impressions so far, i think they are the same iems.


 
  ah ok thanks


----------



## baydude

What would be considered next level upgrade to the cks1000? Something with equal or better bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





baydude said:


> What would be considered next level upgrade to the cks1000? Something with equal or better bass.


 

 Maybe the ASG-2??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/664613/review-aurisonics-asg-2-1plus2-tg334-senn-ie800-flat-4-rdb-2v1-in-2nd-post


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





baydude said:


> What would be considered next level upgrade to the cks1000? Something with equal or better bass.


 
   
  I'm sure that eric will say the $250 H-200's. And he will say that the next level upgrade from the H-200's would be the $550 ASG-2. And the next level upgrade from the ASG-2's would be the various +$1000 options lol.
   
  Which is why the H-200's are gonna have to be my end game!


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> shhh one must not say it's name.




:confused_face(1):

I thought that name was reserved for...


----------



## phantompersona

ericp10 said:


> So I'vee been A/Bing the CKN70 (with about 50 hours burn-in) to the RE-400 (with about four hours burn-in):
> 
> CKN70: A noticeably wider soundstage than the RE-400 (not significantly wider, but it's noticeable). Notes are a bit more thicker than the RE-400 (but not by much). Definitely more bass and treble is on the verge of being too harsh. This is marvelously refined sounding earphone (although the cable still bugs the hell out of me).
> 
> ...




Nice impressions on the hifiman. May pick up an re400 soon to compliment my re262


----------



## dnullify

Hey fellas,
   
  any bassheads who have $20 and a best buy/target close should definitely check out the MDR-EX37 "bumpin' buds". I've had them burning in for the better part of the past few days and they've become quite neat. easily the cleanest bass i've heard for this price, and this includes the fx101 from last year.
   
  the bass tightened up and apparently settled down with the jlabs burn in, allowing the highs to come back through.
   
   
  Any of the fidelio S2 owners out there, how well do they isolate - being semi open-backed? would they be useable say in a train/subway or out on a bustling city street?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> So we will(in the fall) have a whole new series from AT. The Sonicfuel series topped off by the CKX9...
> http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2332
> 
> 
> ...


 
  so these'd be the upgrade from the old CKX35 ...


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





zelda said:


> so these'd be the upgrade from the old CKX35 ...


 

 Doubt that they are related. I think maybe even AT forgot they made those, lol.
   
  I found the EU announcement that introduces them:
   
  "Audio-Technica is introducing its SonicFuel headphones at CEA Line Shows 2013 – a range of six in-ear models designed to take musical enjoyment to greater sonic heights. All the headphones feature ergonomic C-tip earpieces that nestle in the ear for a stay-in-place fit, and the three “iS” models have a built-in microphone for call answering and controls for music playback. Other features including innovative 360-degree rotating ear tips, flat tangle-free cord and useful accessories are also featured on various models throughout the line. The new SonicFuel headphones comprise the ATH-CKX9iS, ATH-CKX9, ATH-CKX7iS, ATH-CKX7, ATH-CKX5iS and ATH-CKX5, with suggested retail prices ranging from £35 inc VAT to £75 inc VAT."
   
  “We named these headphones SonicFuel because they’re created to fuel listeners’ passion for enjoying their favourite music wherever they go,” said Harvey Roberts, Audio-Technica European consumer marketing manager. “They offer all the value, comfort and features people look for in high-quality in-ear headphones, including three models with in-line mic and controller for smartphone compatibility. They also incorporate new drivers and design innovations to deliver outstanding sound.”
   
  Anyway, the talk of new drivers, outstanding sound, value, immersive, etc. All $100 and lower. The price seems low but if the value talk is true( in the same sense of the CLR, CKN) then they should be quite good even if they are cheaper(The lowest price 9 series top model earphone we've seen from AT ). I could see giving the CKX9 a try since it is $100 price point and possibly the new 13.5mm driver is intriguing and might see it tweaked and used in later models like the CKS1000 replacement/upgrade model. They talk of immersive the same way as the CKS but the CKX9 don't have a big housing or extra sound chambers. Interesting to see if and how they accomplish that.
   
  http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=38&prodID=4427


----------



## ericp10

Thanks to the guys who liked the my brief RE-400 impressions.


----------



## lwien

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thanks to the guys who liked the my brief RE-400 impressions.


 

 Now ya gotta add the 400's to your sig, eh?


----------



## mikaveli06

Mine will be here tommarrow. Also have eph 100 and bassos arriving. Ill probably keep 400 and either basso or yamaha. Cc bh2 should arrive soon also


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mikaveli06 said:


> Mine will be here tommarrow. Also have eph 100 and bassos arriving. Ill probably keep 400 and either basso or yamaha. Cc bh2 should arrive soon also




Wow, all good stuff coming to you. 

The EPH100 will impress you big time if you give them a decent thrashing burn in.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thanks to the guys who liked the my brief RE-400 impressions.


 
   
  Yep, good stuff! So, uh, when are the RE-600 arriving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Yep, good stuff! So, uh, when are the RE-600 arriving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can gurantee you 100 percent that I will not spend $400 for the RE-600. Now, $400 for the Cardas Mirror, perhaps, but not the RE400. I only bought the RE-400 because of how good I heard it is for the price. I'm just happy the reviews weren't exaggerated. Not a huge Hifiman fan.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





lwien said:


> Now ya gotta add the 400's to your sig, eh?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I can gurantee you 100 percent that I will not spend $400 for the RE-600. Now, $400 for the Cardas Mirror, perhaps, but not the RE400. I only bought the RE-400 because of how good I heard it is for the price. I'm just happy the reviews weren't exaggerated. Not a huge Hifiman fan.


 
   ^^ this.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Hey, my friend's FXZ200s are louder on the right side all of the sudden. Any ideas?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Wait, it looks like there's more gunk on the grill on the one side. Could that be the issue? If so, how would he go about cleaning it?


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Maybe the ASG-2???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That is a huge jump in price for next level upgrade...
   
  cks1000 $140 vs ASG-2 $500


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





baydude said:


> That is a huge jump in price for next level upgrade...
> 
> cks1000 $140 vs ASG-2 $500


 

 Well you didn't give me a price range so.....................


----------



## mikaveli06

I am going to save for an asg2. That will be next $150+ investment, unless i get good deal on sm3/64. Yhe 64s is prolly best ive heard (for my sound preferences)....i loved the asg1 and 1.2, and i think the stealth version is beautiful looking also. But with my 4th child due in 2 weeks (1st son) ill be holding off till end of summer or fall, and wouldnt u know thats when i need $460 for ps4 also.


----------



## dnullify

man... life.
   
  i'm going to capitalize on my bachelorhood so hard once i'm out of college. I'm going to buy all the headphones. all of them!
   
  assuming i can find a job.


----------



## ericp10

Oh I have found the best tip for the RE-400>>>> The Auvio large green (inside) tips. Gives the RE-400 the widest and deepest soundstage. Deepens the bass and keeps the mids forward and treble sparkly!


----------



## Leo888

[quote name="dnullify" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-philips-fidelio-s2-shockingly-amazing-pg-724-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/11355#post_


Any of the fidelio S2 owners out there, how well do they isolate - being semi open-backed? would they be useable say in a train/subway or out on a bustling city street?
[/quote]

I did use it outdoors and on transport a couple of times. Still useable thou I have to turn up the volume a little to drown out the outside noise and it doesn't seems to leak sound too much. But it definitely sound great in a quieter environment.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been listening to my now fairly well burned in S2.. Guys try out some Sony Hybrid tips..Not only do these isolate and seal well but are more comfy over the Complys. And. The sound.
   
  All I can say is. I put on Jamiroquai's emergency on planet earth remastered CD. It simply just don't get much better using these. It pushes the mids and bass a bit forward adding a touch of musicality to the already outstanding balanced sound these have and you get a very mind blowing experience.. Out standing sound in every singly way. Try out them hybrids. I don't know if I can go back to the complys anymore.. They fit much better for me as well.
   
  These sound really nice with metal.. Prong for the win!


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> So I have been listening to my now fairly well burned in S2.. Guys try out some Sony Hybrid tips..Not only do these isolate and seal well but are more comfy over the Complys. And. The sound.
> 
> All I can say is. I put on Jamiroquai's emergency on planet earth remastered CD. It simply just don't get much better using these. It pushes the mids and bass a bit forward adding a touch of musicality to the already outstanding balanced sound these have and you get a very mind blowing experience.. Out standing sound in every singly way. Try out them hybrids. I don't know if I can go back to the complys anymore.. They fit much better for me as well.




Have been waiting for your feedbacks and would try out with the hybrid tips. 

Looks like the S2 and the RE400 reviewed by Eric are in the same league and with the same sound sig. Would have been a tough choice to make between them if I haven't already bought the S2. There again, I'm still curious how they compares. 

Anyway, the S2 just sounds so good to my ears and looking forward to hear them fully burned.


----------



## Dsnuts

keep tabs on the Fidelio S1/S2 thread it seems Nulliverse will get both to compare I am interested to hear how they compare as well.


----------



## dnullify

When were the s2 released in Japan?
They're already on philip's USA website. Hopefully they'll become available here shortly.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The last few pages of the SM64 brouhaha thread (starring yours truly ) is a must read for people trying to resist upgraditis 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/651654/earsonics-sm64-the-impressions-and-appreciation-thread/720#post_9567326
http://www.head-fi.org/t/651654/earsonics-sm64-the-impressions-and-appreciation-thread/750#post_9567442


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> Wait, it looks like there's more gunk on the grill on the one side. Could that be the issue? If so, how would he go about cleaning it?




Uhm a cotton stick with some warm water?


----------



## vic2vic

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I don't want to give them any attention so i will just refer to them as the Corecool lookalikes if they indeed end up sounding the same. From Lifted's impressions so far, i think they are the same iems.


 
   
  I got the "unspeakable lookalikes" 2 weeks ago, and they match 100% your Corecool description... actually I'm ordering a 2nd pair right now, as I can not think of any better IEM for a basshead. Still need to try the "sfwalcer mod", but for the moment I really enjoy them as they are.
   
  By the way, the Comply foam tips for TDK IE800 (T-400) fits perfectly on these ones and they feel so comfortable


----------



## quartertone

There are several cheap but good bass cannons in the Xears catalogue, I'm thinking of the XE200PRO in particular. I think the wood gives them a slightly natural quality. New discoveries are great, but one shouldn't overlook things that are already there and possibly better.


----------



## nihontoman

speacking of xears, there's also this:
   
http://www.xears.com/produkte/xearsr-4core-hybrid-series?___store=default&___from_store=german
   
  wonder if they tweaked it differently....


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass is the one aspect manufacturers seem to do in abundance. It is how it is implemented that really matters.I bet if you guys went onto one of them Chinese ebay like sites and ordered a random made in china earphone the first thing your gonna hear is gonna be the bass. Unfortunately that seems to be more of a norm than anything.. That is why  "consumer friendly sound" means it will definitely have bass and probably too much of it..
   
  But the worse is when well established companies do that just to sell more earphones with their names on it. I am all for bass but some of these cannons that come out has nothing to do with proper balance or other true qualities on sound. It is about who is gonna produce the biggest bass with some semblance of what they consider balance. I suppose everyone is guilty of doing this. I will be the first to admit I love my bass lines just as much as anyone else that loves them low notes but when they start to become me too that is when it gets somewhat redundant.
   
  What separates a good bass phone like the basso vs the countless others is they have the ability to do more than just bass.. Bass seems to be the easy part of the sound for most earphones.. How about picking off microdetails and getting that out of head experience because the imagery is so great. How about a cohesive sound vs one that has the bass stand on their own. How about a deep mid section where you can see with your minds eye a distinctive layering in the sounds. How about true sparkly treble where high notes shimmer and add to the immersion factor. Then if you add them quality low notes that is what I personally look for in a bass phone. Then you got something to truly be happy about. Unfortunately most earphones will get one or two aspects to a decent level starting with bass but just can't seem to know how to capture the rest of the sound correctly.  Too many earphones end up sounding alike because of this. Bass with passable mids and flat or rolled off highs or bass with weak mids and too much highs.
   
  Going off of Jokers grade scale. If you guys look at his sound descriptions an entire section is dedicated to bass and how it does but what truly separates the cheap sounding ones from the higher graded ones are the ones that does the other aspects correct..


----------



## vic2vic

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> There are several cheap but good bass cannons in the Xears catalogue, I'm thinking of the XE200PRO in particular. I think the wood gives them a slightly natural quality. New discoveries are great, but one shouldn't overlook things that are already there and possibly better.


 
   
  Good point.
  What I actually meant with my comment about the "Corecool and its sisters" earphones, is that the whole family looks great for bassheads... and if some of them are sold at 50% or 25% of the price of some of their twins, than probably these are some best bang for bucks.
   
  Xears could be slightly "differently" fine-tuned, but would that actually justify the 4x cost for XE200PRO (single driver) or 5x cost for 4cores (one of the dual drivers "sisters") compared to the QX50 ? I'd not be so sure about it and anyway not willing to try, as I'm 200% happy with my "unspeakable ones".
  By the way, after using them for a couple of hours on some post-metal, I switched briefly to the JVC FX3X and first impression was: where the bass is gone ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Sometimes maybe they are even too excessive on bass (hence the "sfwalcer mod"), but if you are in the proper bass-mood, they are great.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





vic2vic said:


> Good point.
> What I actually meant with my comment about the "Corecool and its sisters" earphones, is that the whole family looks great for bassheads... and if some of them are sold at 50% or 25% of the price of some of their twins, than probably these are some best bang for bucks.
> 
> Xears could be slightly "differently" fine-tuned, but would that actually justify the 4x cost for XE200PRO (single driver) or 5x cost for 4cores (one of the dual drivers "sisters") compared to the QX50 ? I'd not be so sure about it and anyway not willing to try, as I'm 200% happy with my "unspeakable ones".
> ...


 
  Have you got the M Duos?
  I want a comparison between QX50 and M Duos but no one has that combo! lol


----------



## vic2vic

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Have you got the M Duos?
> I want a comparison between QX50 and M Duos but no one has that combo! lol


 
  Sorry, I do not have the M-Duos. Looking at pictures on MEElec site, the housing seems slightly different and the cable is not flat, so more similar to the corecool.
  At $79 they look quite interesting.


----------



## quartertone

Those Xears prices are kind of fictitious btw, with the code KLANGFUZZIS you can get all of them (except the 4core, at least for now) for €35. I'd certainly recommend the XE if you felt like trying one out.


----------



## nihontoman

xears also has other interesting iem - woodynator. yeah the name is kinda stupid, but from their description, they should sound good:
   
http://www.xears.com/produkte/xears-woodynator-xw700pro?___store=default&___from_store=default
   
* *
* *
   
*Quote:*


> *-10 mm Multiple Layer Diaphragm High-end Neodymium driver*
> *- housing made of ebony*
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  dunno, sounds good to me. oh and also - these prices are MSRP, they are on sale for less than half the price (4 cores for example are 65 euros or smth like that on ebay)


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





vic2vic said:


> Sorry, I do not have the M-Duos. Looking at pictures on MEElec site, the housing seems slightly different and the cable is not flat, so more similar to the corecool.
> At $79 they look quite interesting.


 
  Ah ok
  I dont think they are same IEMs just wanted to know whats better as I can get M Duos for same price as the non mention ables.


----------



## quartertone

Well, the descriptions are meaningless except for the specs, almost every one of them says *punchy bass, crisp mids and crystal-clear highs* and speaks of 'ultra-highend sound'. But there are actually quite a few decent phones in there, and the newer ones have detachable cables (which was actually a really good idea considering that there had often been damaged cables in the past).


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Well, the descriptions are meaningless except for the specs, almost every one of them says *punchy bass, crisp mids and crystal-clear highs* and speaks of 'ultra-highend sound'. But there are actually quite a few decent phones in there, and the newer ones have detachable cables (which was actually a really good idea considering that there had often been damaged cables in the past).


 
  Yeah, I know  marketing is quite deceiving sometimes, but the woodynators seem quite a good deal for 35 euros to me... I mean, for that kind of money, it shouldn't be that bad of a deal, right? have you had any kind of experience with these? if so, some impressions would be highly appreciated


----------



## quartertone

I was considering buying them the other day, but I haven't heard them yet. I have the XE200PRO, and they have a very powerful bass, big soundstage, decent detail and quite sparkly treble. Definitely good for the (correct) price.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> The last few pages of the SM64 brouhaha thread (starring yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  and I've replied to you.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651654/earsonics-sm64-the-impressions-and-appreciation-thread/780#post_9568088


----------



## glorfybe

I posted posted opinions on Xears 4core, but some got lost with the pruning of the unmentionables. The Xears needed some burn in. Out of the box was just huge bass and nothing else. I'm at 100 hours now and I still don't think they're done. Triple flange Meelec tips help a lot to tame the bass. I think the important thing with all the clones is that its not just about bass. They have mids and highs too!


----------



## glorfybe

The Xears xwf600 was on ebay for 20 euros! With 3 spare cables! I bought them with no hesitation! 8 euro postage worldwide.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> The Xears xwf600 was on ebay for 20 euros! With 3 spare cables! I bought them with no hesitation! 8 euro postage worldwide.


 
  They are still there lol
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Xears-Wood-Force-XWF600-Highend-In-Ear-Kopfhorer-mit-wechselbaren-Kabeln/290938682767?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D134%26meid%3D8697345032668560073%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1073%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D290807460687%26


----------



## quartertone

And, how is it?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> And, how is it?




+1 

That's a pretty cracking deal. 

How do they sound exactly? I assume they would be super warm considering the wood construction.


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> That's a pretty cracking deal.
> 
> How do they sound exactly? I assume they would be super warm considering the wood construction.




+2

I think someone posted this deal on one of the thread I've read couple weeks back. Looking good with the wood and I am also curious how it sounds. Google didn't return any helpful information thou.


----------



## quartertone

Wood phones aren't always super warm, but in my limited experience they do seem less artificial.


----------



## glorfybe

quartertone said:


> And, how is it?


Don't know- I gave them to my missus to give them to me on my birthday Tuesday along with the ckm99!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> +2
> 
> I think someone posted this deal on one of the thread I've read couple weeks back. Looking good with the wood and I am also curious how it sounds. Google didn't return any helpful information thou.




So so so tempting to just push the buy it now button. 

Resistance will protect me!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Btw guys, some impressions on the XWF600 here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35293095&postcount=47

That's doesn't bode well for my resistance, I'm even more intrigued now!


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw guys, some impressions on the XWF600 here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35293095&postcount=47
> 
> That's doesn't bode well for my resistance, I'm even more intrigued now!


 
  interesting.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nekromantik said:


> interesting.






I couldn't resist anymore, it's too much of a good deal! They cost €99 euro originally, so this amazing discounted deal is a no brainer. 

If you got the cash, do yourself a favour... buy them now!


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw guys, some impressions on the XWF600 here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35293095&postcount=47
> 
> That's doesn't bode well for my resistance, I'm even more intrigued now!


 
  Now that I'm home and not on my phone...
   
  I managed to listen to the XWF600 for literally 3 minutes ("just to check they work love") and from that very short audition they sounded pretty good - bass light after the 4cores, but everything is! Sound signature was _similar_ to CKS99's - but this was a very short audition! If you have Corecool's or anything similar with removable cables then its a no brainer just for the tips and Cables. I got 3 sets with mine, whether they just got carried away or if that is normal I don't know.
   
  I'm certainly looking forward to hearing them again.
   
  BTW, my 5 minute listen to the CKM99's was extremely impressive - Can't wait to AB against CKS99's - beacuse I think the CKM's will be better!


----------



## glorfybe

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I couldn't resist anymore, it's too much of a good deal! They cost €99 euro originally, so this amazing deal is a no brainer.
> 
> If you got the cash, do yourself a favour... buy them now!


 
  lol good for you. Took 7 days to deliver mine. Shipping from Australia and USA (Meelec tips) was quicker!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

glorfybe said:


> Now that I'm home and not on my phone...
> 
> I managed to listen to the XWF600 for literally 3 minutes ("just to check they work love") and from that very short audition they sounded pretty good - bass light after the 4cores, but everything is! S*ound signature was similar to CKS99's* - but this was a very short audition! If you have Corecool's or anything similar with removable cables then its a no brainer just for the tips and Cables. I got 3 sets with mine, whether they just got carried away or if that is normal I don't know.
> 
> ...




Wow that's a bold claim! 

I'm even more excited that I bought them now. Maybe my urge to buy VSD1 will dissapear lol


----------



## glorfybe

A bold claim based on 3 minutes..... Bucket of salt needed!





lifted andreas said:


> Wow that's a bold claim!
> 
> I'm even more excited that I bought them now. Maybe my urge to buy VSD1 will dissapear lol


----------



## dnullify

Wow those are interesting. €8 shipping though... Is the shipping the same for 2 items? 

Man, I gotta sell some stuff. Clearly if I want to hang around this thread for long, I'm going to need some disposable income. 

Are the vds1 above-league? Like in re-400 territory? I always end up overlooking vsonic IEMS despite their good reviews.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> A bold claim based on 3 minutes..... Bucket of salt needed!


 
   
  I'm drenched in salt now, and I still aint gonna budge at this price point.
   
  Even if they are even remotely close, still a massively good deal!
   
   
  Quote:


dnullify said:


> *Wow those are interesting. €8 shipping though... Is the shipping the same for 2 items?*
> 
> Man, I gotta sell some stuff. Clearly if I want to hang around this thread for long, I'm going to need some disposable income.
> 
> *Are the vds1 above-league?* Like in re-400 territory? I always end up overlooking vsonic IEMS despite their good reviews.


 
   
  As far as I understand you pay 16 euro for shipping if its 2 or more.
   
  I doubt the VSD1 get to the RE-400 price in sound quality and refinement, although many people are praising them. So pretty sure they punch way above their current price tag.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> They cost €99 euro originally


 
  Not quite - with the coupon everything is €35, as I said.


----------



## kova4a

Well, the VSD1 is a great bang for buck. It was just released at a time when people were overwhelmed by the zero audio hype and it didn't get the hype it deserves. Not that it needs it given that it sold out only 3 days after LMUE released it, which is a first for a vsonic iem. Probably the best 37 bucks I've spent since I got my s500. 
  As far as the re400 - I haven't heard it but going with the hype it should be a great bang for buck too, so I guess it's kinda irrelevant to compare a $40 bang for buck iem to a $100 one. Still even for its MSRP it's a solid performer and even though Lifted is fooling himself that his urge to get it will disappear, deep down he knows the truth.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Not quite - with the coupon everything is €35, as I said.


 
   
  Let me rephrase then...
   
  RRP is 99 euro.
   
  At the moment you can get them on eBay for 20 euro, which is even better than using a coupon and buying the XWF600 off their website.
   
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, the VSD1 is a great bang for buck. It was just released at a time when people were overwhelmed by the zero audio hype and it didn't get the hype it deserves. Not that it needs it given that it sold out only 3 days after LMUE released it, which is a first for a vsonic iem. Probably the best 37 bucks I've spent since I got my s500.
> As far as the re400 - I haven't heard it but going with the hype it should be a great bang for buck too, so I guess it's kinda irrelevant to compare a $40 bang for buck iem to a $100 one. Still even for its MSRP it's a solid performer and even though Lifted is fooling himself that his urge to get it will disappear, deep down he knows the truth.


 
   
  Hahah, well the Basso is technically a better earphone than the VSD1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm not fooling myself mate, I'll still get the VSD1 at some point. I just didint want to miss out on the XWF deal, its such an awesome discount and cost less than new VSD1.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ WOW this thread blew up on them Corecoolio El Cheapo Lookielikes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great to hear that those "unspeakables" sounds the same as these Corecools. Here is the full mod for that dood that has them lookalikes and wants to try them. I posted it on the FXZ100/200 thread but not here me thinks. 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/632273/jvc-ha-fxz-100-200/2940#post_9534444
   
   
  Quote: 





> Nah, actually these are still getting daily burn-in and their sound is still becoming more transparent, BUT as i stated in Dsnuts Discovery Thread those cheapo cools made me realized something; MASSIVE SOUNDSTAGE AND BIG BASS/SOUND is so addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ... I cut the foam piece into strips, then half those strips by cutting them as thin as possible so air can still enter the housing. The thickness/thinness of the foam really affects the bass quantity and quality. The more blockage/ thicker the material the less bass quantity, so play around with different materials/ and openness of them to get the best sound for you. Have fun!!!
   
  MOD FINALIZED with electrical tape:

   
 

   
  Oh and i have contacted that 385 company regarding a review sample but they didn't give me any replies so it's their loss. Those don't have detachable cables anyways so not that worth it to me. And also regarding those Xears that cost €159.00, LMAO that's highway robbery for a Chinese cheapo. What were they thinking for selling them for such a crazy price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.xears.com/produkte/xearsr-4core-hybrid-series?___store=default&___from_store=german


----------



## quartertone

The real-world price is €69.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> The real-world price is €69.


 
   
  About the same as Corecools then lol


----------



## nekromantik

Those with those corecools say they are better detailed and bigger soundstage then AT CKN70s?


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Let me rephrase then...
> 
> RRP is 99 euro.


 
  This is the thing that makes Xears a bit of a dodgy outfit to me despite good products - those aren't just some imaginary RRPs, the guy actually charges those prices if one doesn't use the coupons. Imagine buying one of these for €100+ and then finding out you could have had it for €35 (even used to be €30)! He's basically admitting they're not worth more than that, but trying his luck to see if people will pay more. Most of the people buying them probably read about them online and found out about the coupon, but I still find it rather unethical.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Those with those corecools say they are better detailed and bigger soundstage then AT CKN70s


 
  They are very different animals. The cools is an "bass" iem for sure, so lows is their main emphasis. As Ds stated that most cheapo generic bass centric iems fails not only in reproducing quality mids and highs but quality lows as well. What is special about these cools is that not only do they have quality bass in abundance but they also have pretty good mids and highs. Their soundstage is what's truly unique for me, so what you are getting is big bass/ sound along with forward mids flying all over you face and non harsh highs all spaciously spread out by that big transparent soundstage.
   
  The CKN70s on the other hand is more mid/treble centric with a pretty good soundstage. The lows is fast, punchy and hits just low enough that it doesn't feel lacking. The micro details of the mids and highs no doubt is better on the CKN70s, but for me mids and highs are done really well on the cools (and it's not that far off) and they are non fatiguing at all unlike the CKN70s. So the cools has that WOW factor sound signature that is big/bold and transparent, while the CKN70s is more detailed, energetic and more intimate.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> They are very different animals. The cools is an "bass" iem for sure, so lows is their main emphasis. As Ds stated that most cheapo generic bass centric iems fails not only in reproducing quality mids and highs but quality lows as well. What is special about these cools is that not only do they have quality bass in abundance but they also have pretty good mids and highs. Their soundstage is what's truly unique for me, so what you are getting is big bass/ sound along with forward mids flying all over you face and non harsh highs all spaciously spread out by that big transparent soundstage.
> 
> The CKN70s on the other hand is more mid/treble centric with a pretty good soundstage. The lows is fast, punchy and hits just low enough that it doesn't feel lacking. The micro details of the mids and highs no doubt is better on the CKN70s, but for me mids and highs are done really well on the cools (and it's not that far off) and they are non fatiguing at all unlike the CKN70s. So the cools has that WOW factor sound signature that is big/bold and transparent, while the CKN70s is more detailed, energetic and more intimate.


 
  Thanks
  I think I prefer more detailed sound but then I do like bigger soundstage so its one cant have it all lol


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nekromantik said:


> Thanks
> I think I prefer more detailed sound but then I do like bigger soundstage so its one cant have it all lol




Lol dude why are you trying to find a miracle for pennies? 

Just go for something like VSD1 or Basso or Tenore. Then if they don't fully satisfy you sell them and go for something else. 

I think it's obvious you're not gonna get everything you want in a £40 IEM.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Thanks
> I think I prefer more detailed sound but then I do like bigger soundstage so its one cant have it all lol


 

 from what i can tell, there are trade-offs in audio. Like full forward mids for vocals? you'll likely get a more intimate sound-stage.
   
  Like a wide sound stage? You're probably looking at a light v-shape; details come with sharp sparkled highs, ect.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Thanks
> I think I prefer more detailed sound but then I do like bigger soundstage so its one cant have it all lol


 
  +
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Lol dude why are you trying to find a miracle for pennies?
> 
> Just go for something like VSD1 or Basso or Tenore. Then if they don't fully satisfy you sell them and go for something else.
> 
> I think it's obvious you're not gonna get everything you want in a £40 IEM.


 
   
  ^ I have the bassos coming in for an audition and fill tell ya'll how these cools add up. I am looking for HUGE soundstage and lots of details in the mids and good extended highs on them that will best the cools. Will see in due time..........................soon.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I think Xears XWF600 will fit the bill too, if they stay at their current price. 

Should get them next week at some point.


----------



## DannyBai

I'll have to say the UE500's that Ds advised for $25 is heck of a deal.  Packaging is excellent.  Pair of nice Comply's and the UE tips are excellent.  I'm very impressed with the sound also.  Snatch these up for a measly $25 fellas.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

^That hurts Danny :S

If I wouldn't have just bought the Xears and planning to buy VSD1 as soon as LMUE get back to me I'd totally go for the UE500.

What do they sound like with Trance? How's the bass and treble, any sibilance?


----------



## waynes world

nekromantik said:


> Thanks
> I think I prefer more detailed sound but then I do like bigger soundstage so its one cant have it all lol




Mr CKS1000 begs to differ


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Mr CKS1000 begs to differ




Lol, pretty sure his wallet does not like the CKS1000


----------



## waynes world

Oh yeah, that. I was lucky to get a good deal on mine when I got them, which definitely helped.


----------



## PakoBoy

wound this review about the woodynator (XWH700pro)
   
  translated with google translate:
   
  Headphones made ​​of wood?
  That's what I was wondering.
  I was curious how these headphones (I know Xears and I am convinced by this brand) so I bought it.
  I was buff!
  It is not only wunscherschöne headphones, but also damn good.
  To the sound:
  Really terrific heights, voices and sounds.
  It just sounds very coordinated.
  I have these headphones always with you now, people do not look bad when they see these wooden headphones.
  I use these headphones for quieter music, since these are not as bass-heavy as the others.
  So if you are looking for a perfectly balanced sound is absolutely right here.
  Thank you 
  I would buy again. (Posted on 2/14/13)
   
  hmmm wich one should be a better deal the XWF600 for €20 of the XWH700pro for €35 :S


----------



## Kamakahah

He could have both. I'm putting my Vsd1 and Ckn70 up for sale later today.


----------



## quartertone

I'm already selling my CKN70.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

*@PakoBoy* Wow that review bodes very well for my XWF600 purchase. 

I've been reading the feedback on eBay page and everyone who bought them seem to be ecstatic about the quality and price. 

But then again they are of German design, which as we know from cars and other things is pretty much the last word in precision engineering. 

I'm really hoping for good things from the Xears.


----------



## quartertone

German design made in China, you mean.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> German design made in China, you mean.




Yup, but then again almost everything is made in China these days. 

Look at iPods, designed in California and made in China. Still an unbelievably popular product.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> German design made in China, you mean.


 

 Most likely German "designed" on looks while everything internal is all the same Chinese OEM.


----------



## quartertone

Well sure. That's what keeps prices down, innit. 
   
  EDIT: maybe with the dual dynamics, but these wooden phones are hardly widespread.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sfwalcer said:


> Most likely German "designed" on looks while everything internal is all the same Chinese OEM.




True, then again look at how much amazing stuff come from China (with a Chinese design). 

In my mind them being designed in Germany makes things even better lol




quartertone said:


> Well sure. That's what keeps prices down, innit.
> 
> EDIT: maybe with the dual dynamics, but these wooden phones are hardly widespread.




True that, cost of manufacturing goes right down lol


----------



## Dsnuts

LOL.. I wonder if this is an actual deal or a typo. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colorfly-Pocket-HiFi-C4-Pro-16GB-24bit-192kHz-MP3-digital-audio-Player-hifi-DAC-/141005504170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d4953eaa


----------



## nihontoman

so, those woodynators aren't bass heavy and has terrific highs? hmmm, for 35euros, I think I'm getting a new iem :|


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> LOL.. I wonder if this is an actual deal or a typo. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Colorfly-Pocket-HiFi-C4-Pro-16GB-24bit-192kHz-MP3-digital-audio-Player-hifi-DAC-/141005504170?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d4953eaa


 

 LoL shipping is $95.


----------



## Dsnuts

That C4 is like a $700 player. That is some sketchy stuff. All fun n games till you end up getting a C3 instead. Lol. Anyone brave enough to try this out. If that player is being sold for $110.. That would be more than a good deal. Looks too good to be true. I remember a while back some guy posted a deal for a much more expensive amp that was sold supposedly new for $50 or so. Never found out what happened.
   
  Too sketchy.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That C4 is like a $700 player. That is some sketchy stuff. All fun n games till you end up getting a C3 instead. Lol.


 
  Nah, you'll be lucky if you receive anything. That matter was already commented on the C3 thread as there were similar offerings for c3 for few bucks and an expensive delivery but still a lot less than its full price and you know - if it's seems too good too be true... 
   
  edit:btw the same seller offers Fiio X3 for 15 bucks with $85 LOL


----------



## Lifted Andreas

These are going for the same cheap price as the XWF600 on Xears eBay store too:



13mm driver for 20 euro! 

Loosely reminds me of our friend, the CKS1000 variety.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That C4 is like a $700 player. That is some sketchy stuff. All fun n games till you end up getting a C3 instead. Lol. Anyone brave enough to try this out. If that player is being sold for $110.. That would be more than a good deal. Looks too good to be true. I remember a while back some guy posted a deal for a much more expensive amp that was sold supposedly new for $50 or so. Never found out what happened.
> 
> Too sketchy.


 

 LMAO, they seller ratings are good BUT they have only sold cheapo stuff like these things.......................BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-20-pcs-Chicken-Duck-Screw-In-Poultry-Water-Nipple-Drinker-/140992772813?nma=true&si=VPwS9O08CIo7VThWd0uwczpTcxc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
   
  http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=AllFeedback&userid=12lixiao2012&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=4&page=1
   
  It's fishy smelling for sure.


----------



## vaxick

lifted andreas said:


> *@PakoBoy* Wow that review bodes very well for my XWF600 purchase.
> 
> I've been reading the feedback on eBay page and everyone who bought them seem to be ecstatic about the quality and price.
> 
> ...




I kinda want to try those, but I've heard so many build quality issues with other models they make that I am a bit skeptical of them.


----------



## vaxick

quartertone said:


> I'm already selling my CKN70.




Don't like them anymore or find something better? I've been looking into those since I love the v signature and AT products I've had in the past had such a lively sound to them. If you found something better, do tell!


----------



## dnullify

Geez so who all are giving the xears a shot then? 

Also, has a group buy of ZA carbo basso from ZA been discussed?


----------



## Niyologist

I've taken an interest in the DUNU DN-1000. A Dynamic/Armature Hybrid IEM.


----------



## d marc0

niyologist said:


> I've taken an interest in the DUNU DN-1000. A Dynamic/Armature Hybrid IEM.




Can't wait to see a comparison with the H200s.


----------



## sacrifice13

jant71 said:


> So we will(in the fall) have a whole new series from AT. The Sonicfuel series topped off by the CKX9...
> http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2332
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely gonna pick up those ckx9's when they come out. Bigger drivers than the cks1k, interesting. Not sure about those ear hook things, but I'm hoping they sound pretty phenomenal.


----------



## vaxick

Wish those were around now as it looks like a much better design than the CKN70.  Flat cables are always quality and they look pretty ergonomic.  Those ear hooks should be fine.  I've worn Jabra ear gels with those on my Bluetooth headset.  Just keeps them more stable in your ear.


----------



## sacrifice13

AT is definitely stepping up their game, with the flat cable, hard case, and comply tips included that's pretty cool. Hopefully the sound is a bit of a marriage between the ckn and the cks lines.


----------



## vaxick

Quote: 





sacrifice13 said:


> AT is definitely stepping up their game, with the flat cable, hard case, and comply tips included that's pretty cool. Hopefully the sound is a bit of a marriage between the ckn and the cks lines.


 
   
  That would make for a great blend.  I'm debating getting the CKN70's right now.  I just love the v sound IEM's.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> That would make for a great blend.  I'm debating getting the CKN70's right now.  I just love the v sound IEM's.


 
   
  At it's price, the CKN70 is pretty sweet. I actually like the J-cord. I wish it was a little less tangle-prone, but it's nice to have it run behind your neck since they aren't over the ears. Pretty much removed microphonics for me. One of the more comfortable iems as they are very light. You can really forget they are there.


----------



## vaxick

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> At it's price, the CKN70 is pretty sweet. I actually like the J-cord. I wish it was a little less tangle-prone, but it's nice to have it run behind your neck since they aren't over the ears. Pretty much removed microphonics for me. One of the more comfortable iems as they are very light. You can really forget they are there.


 
   
  Well that makes the cord sound a bit better.  I've been debating between that and the HiSoundAudio HW2 Wooduo 2.  I'm leaning towards the CKN70's as the Wooduo 2's might just be a bit too bass heavy.


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> I couldn't resist anymore, it's too much of a good deal! They cost €99 euro originally, so this amazing discounted deal is a no brainer.
> 
> If you got the cash, do yourself a favour... buy them now!




To buy or not to buy?

Have been meaning to save up a little for the FXZ200 or CKS1000, Basso is on the way while the S2 is on burning ritual right now and this came along. Have to resist and save for the FXZ or CKS. 

@Lifted. Looking forward to some impression.


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> To buy or not to buy?
> 
> Have been meaning to save up a little for the FXZ200 or CKS1000, Basso is on the way while the S2 is on burning ritual right now and this came along. Have to resist and save for the FXZ or CKS.
> 
> @Lifted. Looking forward to some impression.


 

 can usually find fxz in trader thread pretty cheap, around $125 i think.


----------



## Leo888

mikaveli06 said:


> can usually find fxz in trader thread pretty cheap, around $125 i think.




Thanks for the lead mikaveli06, will keep an eye for it. But it need to hold a little while longer because still unsure whether it's the FXZ or CKS that I want.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dnullify said:


> Geez so who all are giving the xears a shot then?
> 
> Also, has a group buy of ZA carbo basso from ZA been discussed?




It was discussed when we discovered the Zeros a while back, my Japan eBay mate even listed 3 for sale on a special deal but no one took initiative. 

So it was scrapped in the end.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> I kinda want to try those, but I've heard so many build quality issues with other models they make that I am a bit skeptical of them.


 
  Those problems were usually with the cables, which are now replaceable.


----------



## PakoBoy

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> *@PakoBoy* Wow that review bodes very well for my XWF600 purchase.
> 
> I've been reading the feedback on eBay page and everyone who bought them seem to be ecstatic about the quality and price.
> 
> ...


 
  btw the review is about the xwh700pro 
  http://www.xears.com/produkte/xears-woodynator-xwh700pro-headset-for-iphone


----------



## dnullify

lifted andreas said:


> It was discussed when we discovered the Zeros a while back, my Japan eBay mate even listed 3 for sale on a special deal but no one took initiative.
> 
> So it was scrapped in the end.




That's unfortunate. It seems a shame, I would definitely be in for normal shipping costs. It feels kinda silly paying $20 shipping on a $43 headphone.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

pakoboy said:


> btw the review is about the xwh700pro
> http://www.xears.com/produkte/xears-woodynator-xwh700pro-headset-for-iphone




Yes mate I know, there are some impressions of XWF600 here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35293095&postcount=47

Rather impressive for 20 euros I say. 




dnullify said:


> That's unfortunate. It seems a shame, I would definitely be in for normal shipping costs. It feels kinda silly paying $20 shipping on a $43 headphone.




Yes, well the group buy was for the Tenores. Like I say though I kept asking over and over, and no one cared enough to initiate the process. 

You're welcome to try and get 3-4 people together and I'll ask my eBay mate to see if he can do a deal.


----------



## nihontoman

I might be getting to of those woodynators for me and my friend (who is partially responsible for me being an audio gear nut). The notion of not being bass heavy and having a balanced sound


----------



## waynes world

dnullify said:


> That's unfortunate. It seems a shame, I would definitely be in for normal shipping costs. It feels kinda silly paying $20 shipping on a $43 headphone.




The way I look at is that you are getting a $100 sounding iem for $63. Done deal!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Bit quiet in here today, so lets have some Saturday laser party music...
   
  ---
   
  My Trance guest mix from last Saturday that I did for Carl O's Trance & Progressive show on Radio Deeside (UK).
*http://www68.zippyshare.com/v/56259619/file.html*
   
  TRACKLIST:
   
  01. Pervading Call - Destiny (Ace's Delight Mix)
 02. Phalanx - I'm Alive (DJ Manian Remix)
 03. Tube Tonic - Try (DJ Space Raven Remix)
 04. DJ X-Sonic & Ray - The Hymn of Nautilus 2001 (Marc n Ace Remix)
 05. Airfire feat. Talla 2XLC - No Signs 2006 (Ace Da Brain Edition)
 06. Costa Pantazis - Folie A Deux (Original Mix)
   
  ---
   
  Put your fav IEMs/HPs on and have fun you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @wayne will probably use his Basso's or CKS1000 or WS99... am I right?


----------



## Niyologist

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Bit quiet in here today, so lets have some Saturday laser party music...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice Selection.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Put your fav IEMs/HPs on and have fun you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
I had to do 8 friggin hours of yard work today (with earmuffs), so my favorites at the time were the VSD1`s, and I listened to your last offering again plus a bunch of other trance. The VSD1`s rocked it.
   
  But for the party, which will it be??? Might have to whip out the 8320`s for some ultra treble detail lol!
   
  Edit: Starting out with my new Koss DJ100 Tony Bennett specials. Got them for $30 at Staples. The case alone is worth $30! Ok, how do they sound with the party trance mix? Pleasant. But pleasant ain`t gonna cut it! I think that they are gonna work best for rock. Ok, so what next...


----------



## waynes world

Great mix Lifted! Nice to hear your voice too. A little disappointed that I didn't hear a "waynes world" shoutiut though LOL.

Sounded great on various phones. Final mood settled on the ksc75's. 

Thanks again


----------



## Lifted Andreas

niyologist said:


> Nice Selection.




Cheers mate! xD




waynes world said:


> Great mix Lifted! Nice to hear your voice too. A little disappointed that I didn't hear a "waynes world" shoutiut though LOL.
> 
> Sounded great on various phones. Final mood settled on the ksc75's.
> 
> Thanks again




Wasn't my voice mate lol

That was Carl O's show, I just did the guest mix for him.


----------



## rtorres

ATH-CKS77x, ATH-CKS99 or XB90EX for thumping but quality bass and detailed overall sq?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





rtorres said:


> ATH-CKS77x, ATH-CKS99 or XB90EX for thumping but quality bass and detailed overall sq?


 
  I can say that XB90EX is very good but can't compare it to the others as I don't have any of them. XB90EX has this subbase presense that I've never heard in any other phones. It makes something like this sound much more interesting:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBPwCmU0V-Q
   
  you can hear and feel the sub base frequencies
   
  also the mids are very deep and smooth. highs are bit relaxed (but have quite a bit of detail)


----------



## Swy05

So Santa Tenso came a little early this year.
   
  First time using Tenso and I'm extremely happy with the service.  With consolidation/shipping/etc. it came out to about $20 for 2 iems.
   
  Will do a comparison when I get some time.
   
  Sorry about the flash.  =(


----------



## jant71

While on the mention of the XB90EX, we already have the EX1000 and the XB1000, so I think it is about time for the XB1000EX. Can't help but think it should be coming in the fall releases.


----------



## sacrifice13

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> So Santa Tenso came a little early this year.
> 
> First time using Tenso and I'm extremely happy with the service.  With consolidation/shipping/etc. it came out to about $20 for 2 iems.
> 
> ...


 
  Very keen to hear your impressions of the CKS99


----------



## Lifted Andreas

@Swy05 You're gonna love those Basso's mate.


----------



## nekromantik

Are dual drivers meant to have better detail as they have separate driver for bass? Im hoping the M Duo's are better then Basso/CKN70/S1. As im leaning towards them.


----------



## Leo888

sacrifice13 said:


> Very keen to hear your impressions of the CKS99




Congrats sacrifice. Enjoy.

And I'm still patiently waiting for my Basso.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

That's not true most of the time, mostly it's all about the tuning/build. Not how many drivers an IEM has.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Are dual drivers meant to have better detail as they have separate driver for bass? Im hoping the M Duo's are better then Basso/CKM70/S1. As im leaning towards them.


 

 Nope.. You would think this would be the case but I have heard plenty of single driver iems. FXD80, CKN70, S2  that have more detail than dual or even 3 driver iems. Brainwave R1 for example..It all depends on how good the earphone is tuned using a better grade driver and what material more than anything.
   
  A properly tuned single driver iem can have better clarity and imagery. Now BAs tend to have more imagery and detail with more BA drivers however that is why them CIEMs use 6 drivers and such. But I would say unless your willing to spend a used car worth of cash on an custom number just because a phone has 2 or 3 dynamics don't make them 2 to 3 times more better unfortunately.


----------



## nekromantik

dsnuts said:


> Nope.. You would think this would be the case but I have heard plenty of single driver iems. FXD80, CKN70, S2  that have more detail than dual or even 3 driver iems. Brainwave R1 for example..It all depends on how good the earphone is tuned using a better grade driver and what material more than anything.
> 
> A properly tuned single driver iem can have better clarity and imagery. Now BAs tend to have more imagery and detail with more BA drivers however that is why them CIEMs use 6 drivers and such. But I would say unless your willing to spend a used car worth of cash on an custom number just because a phone has 2 or 3 dynamics don't make them 2 to 3 times more better unfortunately.



 
 Aint the R1 BA? Better to compare dynamics with dual dynamics. CKN70s are very appealing. Can pick em up for £48 shipped. Same price as the Meelec M duos and ZA Basso.


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> That's not true most of the time, mostly it's all about the tuning/build. Not how many drivers an IEM has.







nekromantik said:


> Aint the R1 BA? Better to compare dynamics with dual dynamics.CKN70s are very appealing. Can pick em up for £48 shipped. Same price as the Meelec M duos and ZA Basso.




Nope, the R1 is duo dynamic.


----------



## vlenbo

leo888 said:


> Congrats sacrifice. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> And I'm still patiently waiting for my Basso.




err...you meant to direct that at swy05, right? 

@swy05, please compare them when you xan, I have to wait for mine to ship from tenso foranother few days! My credit card will not work for their service and I am DYING to try out the bassos, cks99, and a ws99 that I bought from amazon america.


----------



## Leo888

vlenbo said:


> err...you meant to direct that at swy05, right?
> 
> @swy05, please compare them when you xan, I have to wait for mine to ship from tenso foranother few days! My credit card will not work for their service and I am DYING to try out the bassos, cks99, and a ws99 that I bought from amazon america.




Yeah, I got it wrong and I do mean swy05. How did I get the wrong quote.

 My apologies sacrifice and congrats swy05. 

Looking forward to the comparison also.


----------



## Swy05

I'm gonna need some more time to review.
   
  I drank and I'm pretty drunk right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I swear, maybe my ears are effed up but, so far the Carbo Basso and CKS99 are just...... ok.
   
  I compared them with my ATH CKM50 (yes, that old ghetto iem.  but it's still a fantastic IEM and one I reach for daily.)  So far the CKM50 has them beat.  Granted, the CKM50 has probably over 100 hours of burn-in as this was my go to IEM for the longest time.
   
  But off the bat, the carbo basso's sound is better than the CKS99.  Sounds are clearer and the bass is definitely clearer/more prominent.
   
  I don't want to count out the CKS99 just yet because I know it's a fantastic IEM.  I think they just need some more burn-in time.
   
  Or maybe it's because I'm drunk right now and my senses are all wacked.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I'm gonna need some more time to review.
> 
> I drank and I'm pretty drunk right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## nekromantik

I need to make a choice soon otherwise I will go crazy! lol So either Basso, VSD1, CKN70 or M Duo,


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> I need to make a choice soon otherwise I will go crazy! lol So either Basso, VSD1, CKN70 or M Duo,


 

 Flip a coin


----------



## DannyBai

Basso


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> Basso




+1

Been saying it for ages.


----------



## waynes world

+2


----------



## sfwalcer

+ 3
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Corecoolios!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> While on the mention of the XB90EX, we already have the EX1000 and the XB1000, so I think it is about time for the XB1000EX. Can't help but think it should be coming in the fall releases.


 
  Really good idea right there. the new ultimate xtra bass series, something like a sony ex1000 with xb90ex bass


----------



## d marc0

+4 Basso FTW


----------



## Dsnuts

Got a question for everyone. Any of you guys own a Cowon? I am getting impatient with the X3 delay and I am wondering if any of the Cowon players the i10 to be specific will deliver a different yet satisfying sound to compliment my Sony Z1060. I doubt the sound will be better but I am looking for a different sound..
   
  Cowons any good?


----------



## jant71

I have had Cowon(2), Sony(4), and iriver(4) players. I like iriver the best(my old ifp and my new E300, not the stuff in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), then Sony, then Cowon. Cowon is different(less bassy, a bit more synthetic and thinned out vs. a Sony w/o any EQ). More sound effects/and presets to try out. Just used to be a bit processed sounding vs. the slightly more natural sounding Sony and iriver. Best to read up on Cowon here: http://www.iaudiophile.net/
   
   Maybe look at the Hisound Nova players as well. You will get a good complement against a Sony player based on the basic signature of the Nova and i10.
   
   
   
   
  Also, U.S. CKX9 page is up. MSRP $94.95(so hopefully around an $80 street price)
  http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/d29c08963f296cdb/index.html


----------



## nekromantik

So you guys think basso > ckn70?
Love cowon players. Better sound then Sony imo but Sony is warner. Good thing with cowon is vast eq means you can tailor to different songs.
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nekromantik

please delete


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I have had Cowon(2), Sony(4), and iriver(4) players. I like iriver the best(my old ifp and my new E300, not the stuff in between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those E300s are cheap. Expandable memory is all I need. That looks like a decent little player for not much. If the SQ is good might have to try one of those. Been wanting to try something new and been waiting for the X3 but who knows when they will be out.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I have had Cowon(2), Sony(4), and iriver(4) players. I like iriver the best(my old ifp and my new E300, not the stuff in between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Any idea of the components they use in the E300?


----------



## nekromantik

CKX9 looks good on paper.
Might wait until I hear reviews before deciding on what to get.
UK press release says it will be £70 so hopefully some places will sell for £60.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of Cowon you guys see these things? http://earphone.cowon.com/

  A hybrid from Cowon..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Speaking of Cowon you guys see these things? http://earphone.cowon.com/
> 
> 
> A hybrid from Cowon..




Looks very similar to T-Peos H100.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am wondering if there is some rebranding or oem stuff happening here both companies are Korean and both products look similar in design and sound description. I am interested in that iriver E300. That player seems to be a great deal for what you get. If the SQ is good I might have to try one of those out. I have been looking at cowons but this iriver is not even half the price and the sound is good on them. That is a great deal as far as I am concerned.  I wonder why those don't seem to be too popular. People just don't know about them?


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Any idea of the components they use in the E300?


 

 The E300 is half good half bad kind of thing. A beautiful player physically but takes getting used to(i.e. up and down buttons are FF and RW in its UI). It uses an older Action chipset which is why it sounds really good but it is a slower deliberate player(Not great to go through long lists with). Strangely Cowon inspired player(30+ presets and a bit more balanced than older irivers). Excellent pedometer that I get use out of and an excellent FM radio with perfect reception. They brought the line-in recording back as well. Sound, radio and looks are great(all better than my S639 and Rocco P) but operating the device is tedious at best. If you can set it up and just play your music it is okay. Huge issue is internal and external don't combine(though I don't mind as I bought 4gb model for podcasts and use my 32gb card for music). It has a knack of finding a preset that makes every phone sound good and it is still tactile and not touch controls.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> The E300 is half good half bad kind of thing. A beautiful player physically but takes getting used to(i.e. up and down buttons are FF and RW in its UI). It uses an older Action chipset which is why it sounds really good but it is a slower deliberate player(Not great to go through long lists with). Strangely Cowon inspired player(30+ presets and a bit more balanced than older irivers). Excellent pedometer that I get use out of and an excellent FM radio with perfect reception. They brought the line-in recording back as well. Sound, radio and looks are great(*all better than my S639 and Rocco P*) but operating the device is tedious at best. If you can set it up and just play your music it is okay. Huge issue is internal and external don't combine(though I don't mind as I bought 4gb model for podcasts and use my 32gb card for music). It has a knack of finding a preset that makes every phone sound good and it is still tactile and not touch controls.


 
  That's impressive.  I've owned the 3rd Anniv and P before and absolutely loved the sound so that's saying a lot.  I couldn't stand the UI of the Hisound players but managed so not too worried.  I just plug and play anyway.  This thing seems like a good buy since SQ is my main concern.  Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## jant71

Just slightly better than my 639 which was the same as the Rocco P but the iriver always got a little more out of most phones unless they had good synergy match with the P. Very, very close all three.
   
  Easier/faster to bring the navigator up and choose songs on the P though as far as speed. Extremely annoying in that the iriver almost always asks about internal external memory choice. And double checking, external memory is under MUSIC -> Dir List or Browser only. Sorting by artist, album, genre, etc. is only for internal. External is folder structure only.
   
  So, the E300 has some big oversights in the FW that will be deal breakers for people and I suggest finding the manual Download to read up. http://www.iriverinc.com/download/downloadView.asp?selectPart=cateCode&findWord=03&sno=1043&page=1&cateCode=03
   
  And check youtube videos for seeing it in action to get an idea of the layout.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjBT6812oiM (Russian but shows the UI well)
   
  Like I said , if you set up you folder structure the way you like and stay in the external memory and listen to your tunes you can avoid being annoyed for the most part.


----------



## mikaveli06

I actually just sold my cowon. I forgot how good my clip+ rockboxed sounded and got a ck4 cheap as it has some dead pixels on screen, but doesnt effect anything. And my j3, i loved, but i found myself playing with the bbe and options way too much. I never took time to enjoy the signature of the phones and basically used bbe to make them all sound the same. It was never ending process. I may pick up a ipod vodeo used for gym use bit will probably wait for x5 as im pretty happy with what i have


----------



## waynes world

Do you know how is the SQ of the E300 relative to the rockboxed Clip ZIp?


----------



## jant71

Personally, I bought a pitch correct Clip+ and Rockboxed it but(I think ClieOS agrees with this) that the Clips + is a bit grainy on the treble and the bass lacks a little push and power down low(i.e. not the tightest). So, when I had my Clip+, Sony minidisc, Sony S639, E300, and Rocco P the Clip+ was last in SQ. A little grain on the top and the Bass was less effortless and a bit smaller sounding or compressed vs. the rest. Again, close and I am a bit of a golden ears that hears more difference than some others. Couldn't tell you if the Clip zip is any better or worse than the +.
   
  Still probably think my older IFP iriver and Rockboxed Toshiba Gigabeat where a little better sounding than newer consumer stuff is.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> So you guys think basso > ckn70?
> Love cowon players. Better sound then Sony imo but Sony is warner. Good thing with cowon is vast eq means you can tailor to different songs.
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 
  I don't know about Basso, but for me, Tenore > CKN70


----------



## Grayson73

Random question.  If I want the best sound for rock/pop at a certain price point (e.g. $50), would that come from an IEM, on-ear, over-ear, closed, or open?
   
  For home use, I'm not really concerned about portability or sound leakage; I just want the best sound for $50.
   
  So far, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore > JVC S500 > CKN70 (couldn't stand unnatural highs) > Monoprice 8323.  I suppose I've tried everything except for open-backed?
   
*EDIT:  I've been reading that open headphones sound the best.  Agree?  If so, any recommendations for open headphones for $75 or less?*


----------



## doctorjazz

The iRiver sounds interesting...have a Hidound Studio Anniv 3, which I love the sound of, tolerate/got used to the ui, but has been a reliability problem. Haven't been able to get it to work, just suddenly gave up the ghost, likely have to send to China (again) for repair. Using iPoud touch for now. At least, at the price of the iriver, it becomes like the Clip, not such a loss if it goes on you.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> So you guys think basso > ckn70?
> Love cowon players. Better sound then Sony imo but Sony is warner. Good thing with cowon is vast eq means you can tailor to different songs.
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 

    
  Quote:


grayson73 said:


> I don't know about Basso, but for me, Tenore > CKN70


 
   
  Basso > CKN70 if you prefer warm sounding IEMs. Personally I preferred the Bassos and so I gave away my CKN70.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I haven't heard the bassos, but the CKN70s are amazing. They require INTENSE burn-in though.
   
  What full-sized headphones would have the closest soundstage and instrument seperation to a car?


----------



## nekromantik

People still love Basso's!
  Think I will go for em.
  Although part of me wants to get M Duo as I like the Meelec sound signature,
  What about new Phillips S1?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Random question.  If I want the best sound for rock/pop at a certain price point (e.g. $50), would that come from an IEM, on-ear, over-ear, closed, or open?
> 
> For home use, I'm not really concerned about portability or sound leakage; I just want the best sound for $50.
> 
> ...


 
   
 JVC HA-RX900 with the felt mod: http://www.head-fi.org/t/381303/jvc-ha-rx900-modifications-a-picture-tutorial-56k-forget-about-it


----------



## Iken

Well I am going with XWF600 in the end after banging my head over vsd1 and zero audio b/t, like Lifted Andreas said its good deal. Waiting on your impressions against your other iems (mostly tenores) and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





iken said:


> Well I am going with XWF600 in the end after banging my head over vsd1 and zero audio b/t, like Lifted Andreas said its good deal. Waiting on your impressions against your other iems (mostly tenores) and keeping my fingers crossed.


 
   
  Haha, sorry mate I had to cancel my order of the XWF600 and get an iPod video 5G. My 6G wont run Rockbox on the SD card so I've decided to see what all the fuss is about with the 5th gen iPods.
   
  Everyone seems to be ecstatic about the Wolfson chip in there lol, plus pretty sure it will run Rockbox just fine.


----------



## nihontoman

I was sipping on some tea when I got an idea - we could make headphone filters from the tea pyramids like these ones:
   

   
   
  t's a really fine nylon mesh and should do the job quite nicely. I'm going to try it out on my XB90EX, but first I need to finish my tea


----------



## nihontoman

and it works. little bit more highs compared to using foam.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> The iRiver sounds interesting...have a Hidound Studio Anniv 3, which I love the sound of, tolerate/got used to the ui, but has been a reliability problem. Haven't been able to get it to work, just suddenly gave up the ghost, likely have to send to China (again) for repair. Using iPoud touch for now. At least, at the price of the iriver, it becomes like the Clip, not such a loss if it goes on you.


 

 IIRC, the Anniv. 3 should sound the best right? Better than the P which is about the same as the iriver to me(though a different signature). My Rocoo P held up perfect until I was ready to sell it. The battery drained. After I charged it from dead it wouldn't turn on, reset, or connect to any PC so I had to sent it in for repair first before the deal went through. I thought it was a nice upgrade from the AMP3 1. Anyway, the E300 would lose to the P if the synergy was right on but the E300 always had an EQ preset that tied or edged out the SQ over the P. The one phone out of about ten that won for the P was the PMX680 which loved the Rocoo. 
   
  Hisound has better players now but the E300 is from 2011. Shame iriver have been working on the AK line of player and haven't put out anything new in the consumer line. They were working their way back and the next player should have been here and addressed the E300's shortfalls. The T9 came after and I do own one as well and it sounds good, has fast processor and USB speeds and has no "why did they do that" sort of things but it is just a 4gb USB stick player. Has a useful timer radio recorder so it can record some sports talk on it's own which is nice. They have both held up well cost $120 combined, $69 when I got the E300 and $49 for the T9.
   
  I'd loved to steer you guys on to a new iriver model with even better usability but they are spending time making stuff like this...
  http://blog.laptopmag.com/199-iriver-on-earbuds-capture-heart-rate-performance-as-you-workout
   
   
  Back to earphones, since the Brainwavz R3 is coming soon, what are your opinions of the design? Pic taken from the MP4nation forums:
:
  They do look like they put sound design over aesthetic design


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> IIRC, the Anniv. 3 should sound the best right? Better than the P which is about the same as the iriver to me(though a different signature). My Rocoo P held up perfect until I was ready to sell it. The battery drained. After I charged it from dead it wouldn't turn on, reset, or connect to any PC so I had to sent it in for repair first before the deal went through. I thought it was a nice upgrade from the AMP3 1. Anyway, the E300 would lose to the P if the synergy was right on but the E300 always had an EQ preset that tied or edged out the SQ over the P. The one phone out of about ten that won for the P was the PMX680 which loved the Rocoo.
> 
> Hisound has better players now but the E300 is from 2011. Shame iriver have been working on the AK line of player and haven't put out anything new in the consumer line. They were working their way back and the next player should have been here and addressed the E300's shortfalls. The T9 came after and I do own one as well and it sounds good, has fast processor and USB speeds and has no "why did they do that" sort of things but it is just a 4gb USB stick player. Has a useful timer radio recorder so it can record some sports talk on it's own which is nice. They have both held up well cost $120 combined, $69 when I got the E300 and $49 for the T9.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I like the looks of it... kinda unique


----------



## kova4a

Nah, the R3's design is awful - it's like they've never heard of angled nozzles. It was semi-fine with the R1 because of its overall design but this design with a straight nozzle will not give a proper fit to a lot of people. Like they have a list of designs that work the worst with straight nozzles and they pick the worst of them. I can tell you it won't fit me for sure as my ear canal is angled upwards. Just look how the guy's ear is squished in the above pic just so the R3 can sit flush.


----------



## waynes world

I 2nd Kova4a's copyrighted "Nah"!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, the R3's design is awful - it's like they've never heard of angled nozzles. It was semi-fine with the R1 because of its overall design but this design with a straight nozzle will not give a proper fit to a lot of people. Like they have a list of designs that work the worst with straight nozzles and they pick the worst of them. I can tell you it won't fit me for sure as my ear canal is angled upwards. Just look how the guy's ear is squished in the above pic just so the R3 can sit flush.


 
   
  Yeah that pic shows it well. They put the nozzle seemingly in between the drivers which might be best for sound but for fit it would work better as more of an "L" with the nozzle more higher up. Interesting to see how many end up having a fit issue.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I 2nd Kova4a's copyrighted "Nah"!


 
  LOL
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Yeah that pic shows it well. They put the nozzle seemingly in between the drivers which might be best for sound but for fit it would work better as more of an "L" with the nozzle more higher up.


 
  This is just one of those iems that I honestly don't care how good it may sound - there's just no way it's going to fit me. And going with the complaints of people about the R1 I can tell from now that there will be a lot of people complaining about the R3's fit if they go for it. And frankly, even if they put the nozzle at the lower end to be like an L it still won't be a good fit for me coz I'll still have to angle it, which means the upper part of the housing will have to stick away from my ears and this will prevent the cable from sitting behind my ear. For me this overall design while unique can only be universal and work for most people if the nozzle is rotating like on the vsonics.


----------



## Dsnuts

This fool is at it again.. Anyone for a $15 Fiio X3? http://www.ebay.com/itm/best-seller-Global-sevice-FiiO-X3-24Bit-192K-Digital-Audio-Player-MCQ-WM8740-/141005499755 Lol. There is 20 people who got suckered.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This fool is at it again.. Anyone for a $15 Fiio X3? http://www.ebay.com/itm/best-seller-Global-sevice-FiiO-X3-24Bit-192K-Digital-Audio-Player-MCQ-WM8740-/141005499755 Lol. There is 20 people who got suckered.


 
  Oh, he's doing a lot more than that. He's also sold 21 colorfly C4s and 90 of those Android car tablets, which seem to cost around 450-500 bucks, so I guess they seem to be a big part of his $15 scam. But he's not the fool - the people buying it are the fools IMO
   
  edit: So actually a rough estimate of his sales is around $20k of stuff that he won't actually provide. Unless this guy actually robbed an electronics store in China and is trying to get rid of the merchandise fast LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Man it is just blatant I guess there is no policing ebay..This dude is getting away with it and how in the heck does he have 100% positive reviews..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man it is just blatant I guess there is no policing ebay..This dude is getting away with it and how in the heck does he have 100% positive reviews..


 
   
  I know that you're getting impatient waiting for the X3 Ds, but *DON'T DO IT*!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man it is just blatant I guess there is no policing ebay..This dude is getting away with it and how in the heck does he have 100% positive reviews..


 
  From selling cheap stuff like cables and chicken nipple things LOL. Actually, that's a pretty good scam - sell a lot of cheap stuff to get a high rating and then start selling higher-end electronics for a lot cheaper than retail price. Suckers will buy it and with that 25-30 day delivery time you have enough time to stall and by the time they realize they won't be getting what they ordered you've already withdrawn the money and closed your bank account.


----------



## Dsnuts

I wonder if the guys is a disgruntled X headfier.. Getting some revenge.. Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

[size=x-small]What full-sized headphones would have the closest soundstage and instrument seperation to a car?[/size]


----------



## dnullify

something open backed I imagine...
   
  are you looking for specific models?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> something open backed I imagine...
> 
> are you looking for specific models?


 
  Not really, I was thinking it would have to be open as well. The main headphones I've been considering that are open-backed are the AD-900X.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> [size=x-small]What full-sized headphones would have the closest soundstage and instrument seperation to a car?[/size]


 

 ^


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> [size=x-small]What full-sized headphones would have the closest soundstage and instrument seperation to a car?[/size]


 

 Try out a AD900X. Should be your next purchase. Your looking for guitar crunch and big stage.. I say AD900X. Think much grander CKN70


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Try out a AD900X. Should be your next purchase. Your looking for guitar crunch and big stage.. I say AD900X. Think much grander CKN70


 
  What about the WS99s?


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, sorry mate I had to cancel my order of the XWF600 and get an iPod video 5G. My 6G wont run Rockbox on the SD card so I've decided to see what all the fuss is about with the 5th gen iPods.
> 
> Everyone seems to be ecstatic about the Wolfson chip in there lol, plus pretty sure it will run Rockbox just fine.


 
   
  To bad I wonder how they would compare with tenores but maybe someone else is going for them too. Will write my impresion when they arrive against mh1c.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> Yeah that pic shows it well. They put the nozzle seemingly in between the drivers which might be best for sound but for fit it would work better as more of an "L" with the nozzle more higher up. Interesting to see how many end up having a fit issue.




If they had the nozzles on a pivot point it could have worked fine.


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> ^




+1


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ Dsnuts*- Any updated impressions regarding the S2 versus the CKS1000? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey Dsnuts,
     I read the first post on this thread and I'm now looking forward to getting the SHE-3580s. I do have a question though: could they compare to any (if at all) *headphones*?


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> What about the WS99s?


 
  You wanted a brighter sound, that guitar crunch and big stage and the closest one of the AT cans to do that would be the AD900X. The WS99 is a warmish sounding can with much bigger bass for the fun factor and lesser stage. Both are excellent but seems to me from what your looking for the AD900X is closer to what you want.
   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> *@ Dsnuts*- Any updated impressions regarding the S2 versus the CKS1000? Which one do you prefer?


 
   
  Both are very nice iems and are my top 2 dynamics. I will give an update impression on the S2 soon. I have been listening to them more and more.. They never fail to impress me every time I hear them..One observation on the S2. You can change up the sound signature on them with a simple tip change. Because of their neutralish nature..Sony hybrids adds a bit more bottom end and stock tips and Complys adds air and balance.. They are crazy good sounding on with any tips really but the hybrids won me over..
   
  You know what I am floored with however. Is my X1. It has been burning in this whole time and the sound seems to be getting better and better as I burn them in..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey Dsnuts,
> I read the first post on this thread and I'm now looking forward to getting the SHE-3580s. I do have a question though: could they compare to any (if at all) *headphones*?


 

 Hmm. headphone wise? They kinda somewhat have the old school V sound signature with small stage. Makes for fun listening and to this day the most comfortable earphones on the planet because the whole housing can fit in your outer ear canal with ease. I would say a little bit of the Pioneer sound but miniaturized. The sub bass is unreal on them. For the cash they will surprise you with their clarity and big bass. I believe they replaced the SHE3580 with he SHE3590.. Same phones.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Hmm. headphone wise? They kinda somewhat have the old school V sound signature with small stage. Makes for fun listening and to this day the most comfortable earphones on the planet because the whole housing can fit in your outer ear canal with ease. I would say a little bit of the Pioneer sound but miniaturized. The sub bass is unreal on them. For the cash they will surprise you with their clarity and big bass. *I believe they replaced the SHE3580 with he SHE3590.*. Same phones.


 
    Oh, they did? No wonder the 3580s were gone. I'm looking forward to buying these to keep my enornous Beats at home, and provide an exercise-friendly replacement to the earbuds since the seller decided to throw in an earloop.
    Yay, there's a V sig. I will like this pair for sure. And with great subbass, these things will "give life back to music," if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  EDIT: How much did the 3580s retail for? I recall they were priced at around $15. But this seller is selling it at just under 10 bucks with a pouch, earloop (you put the cable through the loop btw), a clip, and a straight-to-L plug converter. How cool is that?!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> EDIT: How much did the 3580s retail for? I recall they were priced at around $15. But this seller is selling it at just under 10 bucks with a pouch, earloop (you put the cable through the loop btw), a clip, and a straight-to-L plug converter. How cool is that?!


 
   
  Nice! Can you provide a link pls?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Nice! Can you provide a link pls?


 

 He probably means the seller www-sonicelectronix-com on Ebay, but they won't ship to Australia for free.
  Here is a 12.60$ link with free shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-SHE3590BK-Music-Colors-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Black-GENUINE-/221248248655?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item33836c5b4f


----------



## Bina

Anyone tryed Samsung HS330? They use dual dynamic(8 and 10 mm) and bulk package cost just around 10$. They come in package with Samsung S4.
   
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-devices/smartphones/smartphone-accessories/EO-HS3303WEGWW


----------



## Lifted Andreas

bina said:


> Anyone tryed Samsung HS330? They use dual dynamic(8 and 10 mm) and bulk package cost just around 10$. They come in package with Samsung S4.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-devices/smartphones/smartphone-accessories/EO-HS3303WEGWW




Samsung stock IEMs are pretty good. I've still got mine from my Galaxy S2 and do listen to them from time to time.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Samsung stock IEMs are pretty good. I've still got mine from my Galaxy S2 and do listen to them from time to time.


 
   
  +1. I have a pair from my S2, and also a pair from the Tab2. I try not to listen to them though, because when I do it makes me wonder what the heck I'm doing at headfi, all addicted to buying iems lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> You wanted a brighter sound, that guitar crunch and big stage and the closest one of the AT cans to do that would be the AD900X. The WS99 is a warmish sounding can with much bigger bass for the fun factor and lesser stage. Both are excellent but seems to me from what your looking for the AD900X is closer to what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know me oh so well Mr. Nut man. I'm going to purchase these in the next 2 weeks, I can't wait!


----------



## DannyBai

Fidelio X1 on Amazon for $275. Eric and Wayne, here's your chance


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> +1. I have a pair from my S2, and also a pair from the Tab2. I try not to listen to them though, because when I do it makes me wonder what the heck I'm doing at headfi, all addicted to buying iems lol.




Yeah, for me they were the culprit of endless pursuit of sound signature perfection. 

I blame them for showing me how good earplugs can actually sound lol


----------



## ericp10

Ahhh Damn!! Why show me that DannyBai? lol


----------



## nekromantik

The headphones that come with HTC One are meant to be very good also.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well they are $299.. But I am gonna say completely worth it..But.. And I do say but..I am pretty sure if any of you guys snap up one of these you will have a sudden urge to hear the Fidelio S2. Warning.
   

   
  Don't look at this sexy pic.. or

  This pic.


----------



## Grayson73

Looking for the best headphones/earphones for rock/pop at $75 or less.  Could be any type (IEM, full-size, closed, open, on-ear, over-ear).  So far I've received one vote for JVC HA-RX900 with the felt mod.  Any other recommendations?
   
Also, VGP2013 lists the Sony XBA-10 as the best for 5000-1000 yen (ahead of HA-FXD80 and ATH-CKM500), but Amazon.jp has them for 3980 yen.  Anyone try them yet?

http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


----------



## Kamakahah

I'll wait for the next model that doesn't have glued on earpads. Man, it's such a simple oversight, but a deal breaker for me nonetheless.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Looking for the best headphones/earphones for rock/pop at $75 or less.  Could be any type (IEM, full-size, closed, open, on-ear, over-ear).  So far I've received one vote for JVC HA-RX900 with the felt mod.  Any other recommendations?
> 
> Also, VGP2013 lists the Sony XBA-10 as the best for 5000-1000 yen (ahead of HA-FXD80 and ATH-CKM500), but Amazon.jp has them for 3980 yen.  Anyone try them yet?
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


 

 ZERO AUDIO   Carbo Basso  ZH-DX210-CB is unbeatable in this range among earphones:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zero-Audio-ZH-DX210-CB-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/130940201498?
   
  JVC HA-RX-900 is still better though.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> The headphones that come with HTC One are meant to be very good also.


 
   
   
  mmm? My HTC One didn't come with earphones.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> mmm? My HTC One didn't come with earphones.


 
  You sure about that?
  All phones come with some kinda of headphones these days.
  Was yours brand new from a retailer?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nekromantik said:


> You sure about that?
> All phones come with some kinda of headphones these days.
> Was yours brand new from a retailer?




Not true, only happens in specific regions. 

For example, Nexus 4 is only shipped with earphones in France. UK buyers don't get any as far as I am aware.


----------



## sfwalcer

Welp these Corecoolios has been fun, but having a chance to audition the ATH 77X, Sony XB90EX, Zero Audio Bassos, JVC FXD80s, and the ATH CKS1Ks has put these Corecool V2s into proper perspective for me. They fit in very well within the price range and sound of most of the "bass" centric iems listed above esp. the Zero Audio Bassos, the ATH 77Xs and the Sony XB90EXs BUT doesn't really best them.
   
  Despite the Corecoolios can no doubt hold their own, they are nothing really that extraordinary when compared to the rest. Sorry mochill that's Da' Troof.  I have to say that the Bassos are a more balanced/ slightly more refined version of these Corecools due to its more forward mids and highs but the Corecools are not that far behind at all. To me these Corecools are an even bassier version of the Bassos, due to their larger quantity in mid bass so if you are a true basshead and love your mid bass these Corecools is a great iem cuz the bass on these will grab you by the you know what!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Having said that the ATH CKS1Ks are in a higher league from all the rest that i have listed. They truly deserves their hype and the set that i am auditioning hasn't even been fully burn in yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So mochill my dood, you gotta hear these CKS1Ks for yourself. These are truly worthy of the comparison to your beloved gr07 BEs unlike those Corecoolios. Trust a troll on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anywho, my mod on the Corecool V2s is finalized and i found that electrical tape works wonders in holding the filters in place:

   

   
  Shameless plug, if anyone is interested in getting these Corecool V2s for a good price, check out my listing:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/643666/budget-fi-iem-jvc-fxz200-ath-ws99-sale-all-must-go
   
  edit: i might do a write up of all the iems that i have just listed so here's hoping it's gonna be a nice and short one this time. :  P


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Welp these Corecoolios has been fun, but having a chance to audition the ATH 77X, Sony XB90EX, Zero Audio Bassos, JVC FXD80s, and the ATH CKS1Ks has put these Corecool V2s into proper perspective for me. They fit in very well within the price range and sound of most of the "bass" centric iems listed above esp. the Zero Audio Bassos, the ATH 77Xs and the Sony XB90EXs BUT doesn't really best them.
> 
> Despite the Corecoolios can no doubt hold their own, they are nothing really that extraordinary when compared to the rest. Sorry mochill that's Da' Troof.  I have to say that the Bassos are a more balanced/ slightly more refined version of these Corecools due to its more forward mids and highs but the Corecools are not that far behind at all. To me these Corecools are an even bassier version of the Bassos, due to their larger quantity in mid bass so if you are a true basshead and love your mid bass these Corecools is a great iem cuz the bass on these will grab you by the you know what!!!
> 
> ...


 
  Another reason that supports my want for the CKS1000s


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Another reason that supports my want for the CKS1000s


 

 Surprising that dish housing of theirs doesn't cause me discomfort or pain at all!!! DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Another reason that supports my want for the CKS1000s


 
  Indeed.
   
  On another note, I have finally found a buyer for my JVC S500's on ebay. £22 ($34) which I thought was ok. It will cover shipping costs for the CKS1000's at least


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Having said that the ATH CKS1Ks are in a higher league from all the rest that i have listed. They truly deserves their hype and the set that i am auditioning hasn't even been fully burn in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I TOLD you they were as good as the MT300's, but you just wouldn't believe me! 
   
  Seriously, I forgot that you were getting 1K's to audition. I'm stoked that you are enjoying them! They are friggin' awesome.
   


sfwalcer said:


> Surprising that dish housing of theirs doesn't cause me discomfort or pain at all!!! DAMN IT!!!!


 
   
  Ha ha!


----------



## waynes world

Btw, I'm looking forward to your thoughts of the CKS1000's to the GR07BE's. I find that the very wide and deep soundstage of the 1K's, as well as their layering and instrument separation, takes them to a different level of enjoyment for me. Combine that with bass that is ridiculously good and a very exciting and engaging treble, and they are magic to me


----------



## Joe Bloggs

bina said:


> Anyone tryed Samsung HS330? They use dual dynamic(8 and 10 mm) and bulk package cost just around 10$. They come in package with Samsung S4.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/mobile-devices/smartphones/smartphone-accessories/EO-HS3303WEGWW




Funny, I got the s4 (i9500) and they only came with the bog standard single driver IEMs...


----------



## ericp10

Just taking a break on something and decided to compare the FXD-80 to the RE-400. First, surprisingly the FXD80 is somewhat bigger and definitely heavier than the RE-400. Yet, I love the FXD80 sound signature and those cnt are something else with a good burn-in (I'm easy over 100 hours). So, first thing, the FXD80 has more bass than the RE-400 (although not significantly more). ........... And ..................
   
   
   
   
   
   
  That's it! The RE-400 simply DESTROYED  the FXD80 ....Yes, destroyed it! I couldn't believe it! lol .. This RE-400 left the FXD80 sounding muddy and unrefined (never thought those two things about the FXD80 before). I played both at same volume setting through the Fiio E10/E9 combo.  The RE-400 just take vocals to one of the most natural sounding spheres I'ver ever heard. But beyond that, the RE-400 just cuts through the sound (as someone else else once state) like a surgeon, just pulling out every detail in the notes and the way the instruments are struck, plucked, banged, blown or strummed. It's the champ in clarity, transparency and natural timbre (and even weight of notes). Since I don't own the ASG-2 now, I have to say that the RE-400 and H-200 are the two best universals I own right now! Yes, even beating the great sound CKS1000 in sound quality. I don't know what's holding you guys back, but you're depriving yourself by not hearing this earphone. This earphone shows what $100 bucks can truly get you in sound. It sounds like a $300 or better earphone to me. I would put its refinement on EX1000 level without those awful harsh highs. I actually think it has better bass than the EX1000 or EX600. Okay, stepping off of the soapbox. By the way, I'm not really a Hifiman fan. While I think the build quality is just get enough if you take reasonable care of the earphone, it could be a lot better (the FXD80 is a tank in comparison to build quality of the RE-400). But at $100, I really don't think anything I've heard at that price level (even when the TF10 is sold at $100) can stand shoulder to shoulder to it. It's the clear champ at $100 in my humble opinion.


----------



## sfwalcer

@WAYNE
   
  Will do, but what is it with you and your burnt bread fetish??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @ericp
   
  Welp those Chinaman RE-400 i am sure are fantastic technically but for people that love their bass i think they would not satisfy like the CKS1Ks. They seem to have very different sound signatures and spectrum emphasis, so it all boils down to personal preferences and which type of music you listen to the most. 
   
  But you're making it really hard for me to not get hyped about them 400s. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad about their average at best built, they really need to step it up on that end.


----------



## waynes world

So tell me Eric... are you enjoying those RE-400's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Seriously, they sound like awesome iems. If I didn't just get the H-200's (which at this very moment are pretty much blowing my mind), I probably would have snagged the 400's. I will probably still do so, but it'll have to wait a bit. 
   
  Anyway, cheers!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> @WAYNE
> 
> Will do, but what is it with you and your burnt bread fetish???
> 
> ...


 
  I read you sfwalcer, and I'm more of a basshead than not one (although not a full basshead). So bassheads need to trust me when I say these are not bass-light. As matter of fact, the bass is not too much less in quantity than the H-200 (and the T-Peos is just shy of basshead levels). So yes, the 400s are less bass than the 200, but surpasses the 200 in bass quality. Now, this is hard to explain without you hearing it for yourselves, but the 400 like magnifies every bass note so that you hear the details in the bass. So it approaches bass from a different angle that different to my ears, yet it's so beautiful in sound.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So tell me Eric... are you enjoying those RE-400's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes waynes world, I think the RE-400 and H-200 complement each other. So did I describe the H-200 right for you? Did I lie? Throw some Auvio tips on that bad boy if you have any.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I ready sfwalcer, and I'm more of a basshead than not one (although not a full basshead). So bassheads need to trust me when I say these are not bass-light. As matter of fact, the bass is not too much less in quantity than the H-200 (and the T-Peos is just shy of basshead levels). So yes, the 400s are less bass than the 200, but surpasses the 200 in bass quality. Now, this is hard to explain without you hearing it for yourselves, but the 400 like magnifies every bass note so that you hear the details in the bass. So it approaches bass from a different angle that different to my ears, yet it's so beautiful in sound.


 

 ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That's not what i want to hear. TAKE IT BACK!!! TAKE IT ALL BACK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah your preferences are pretty basshead level most of the time. haha DAMNNNN. HYPED!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yes waynes world, I think the RE-400 and H-200 complement each other. *So did I describe the H-200 right for you?* *Did I lie? Throw some Auvio tips on that bad boy if you have any.*


 
   
  Yup! Nope! And I have some and will do!
   
  I'm going to enjoy them for a while before trying to provide any impressions. And maybe let them burn in a bit more (apparently they don't have many hours on them). But their U shaped signature seems pretty much perfect for me. Come to think of it, these sound like high end Bassos! Interesting. I haven't tried them out with Lifted's trance yet, so that will be the big test lol (but something tells me they will pass with flying colors). But man, they're good.


----------



## oneoseven

Just bought a pair of the re-400s.. Here's hoping they are actually that good.. I've ended up selling all the other IEM's I've had.. Next purchase up will be the h-200s


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Just bought a pair of the re-400s.. Here's hoping they are actually that good.. I've ended up selling all the other IEM's I've had.. Next purchase up will be the h-200s


 
   
  I will be surprised if you don't think they are, oneoseven. I'm surprised I love them like I do! You need a good Auvio tip or some nice double-flange ( I like the TDK IE800 double-flanges myself) to really bring the sound out. You need a nice deep insert. The stock tips are okay, but tip roll. They will perform for you. I'm listening to the Rolling Stones' "I Miss You," and the details being revealed makes me feel like I'm hearing this song for the first time.


----------



## baydude

Can someone help me choose between cks1000 vs h-200 vs re-400?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Can someone help me choose between cks1000 vs h-200 vs re-400?


 
   
   
  You have to tell us more about how you like to hear music. Meaning describe what would be the perfect sound signature for you.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You have to tell us more about how you like to hear music. Meaning describe what would be the perfect sound signature for you.


 
   


 Deep solid bass + clarity at high volume + wider sound stage + something that brings out kicks/drums


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





baydude said:


> Deep solid bass + clarity at high volume + wider sound stage + something that brings out kicks/drums


 

 Looks like you just described like the CKS1Ks 10000000000000%!!!


----------



## waynes world

Yup!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Just bought a pair of the re-400s.. Here's hoping they are actually that good.. I've ended up selling all the other IEM's I've had.. Next purchase up will be the h-200s


 
   
  I think that the H-200's would be perfect for you. I know that you were interested in the GR07BE's, and I realize that the H-200's are to me what I was hoping for with the BE's. Very similar balanced signature and high quality sound, except the mids are not _quite_ as forward as with the BE's. The H-200's have a deeper soundstage though, resulting in a more 3d-like quality and better layering. This all translates for me into a beautifully balanced, full and engaging sound. YMMV of course, but I really do think that you would like them.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





benf said:


> He probably means the seller www-sonicelectronix-com on Ebay, but they won't ship to Australia for free.
> Here is a 12.60$ link with free shipping:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-SHE3590BK-Music-Colors-In-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Black-GENUINE-/221248248655?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item33836c5b4f


 
  Lol, I have no knowledge of any seller on eBay. I do have this, though:
   
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.ZG2C3y&id=15115750167
   
  It is Chinese. You have been warned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If you could read Chinese (or use Google Translate) you'll find out that they got free shipping to anywhere in China. Comes at about 60 RMB max (or just under $10).


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yes waynes world, I think the RE-400 and H-200 complement each other. So did I describe the H-200 right for you? Did I lie? Throw some Auvio tips on that bad boy if you have any.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That's not what i want to hear. TAKE IT BACK!!! TAKE IT ALL BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  WHY??!!! Why do you do this to us Eric? I've had my heart set on the CKS1000s and now I hear you saying these are better?! I may need the nutman approval on these.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> Lol, I have no knowledge of any seller on eBay. I do have this, though:
> 
> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.ZG2C3y&id=15115750167
> 
> ...


 

 Beatsguy buy the Corecool V2s now!!! It will blow your damn beats cans outta the water. If you have access to taobao or tmall, these are crazy cheap in the mainland.
   
  These iems are in a higher level than those cheapo Philips meng. trust a troll on this one. If you live in the States just buy it off of me. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  THIS IS AN ORDER!!!


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I will be surprised if you don't think they are, oneoseven. I'm surprised I love them like I do! You need a good Auvio tip or some nice double-flange ( I like the TDK IE800 double-flanges myself) to really bring the sound out.


 
  Huh? The IE800 don't come with double flanges...


----------



## waynes world

@Lifted, the H-200's were built for your sets my friend. The detail and layering of the treble is making whatever track is at the 53 min mark vibes #47 sound pretty thrilling.


----------



## Exesteils

Recent cable problems with my TF10s have opened me up for a new pair of IEMs(yay)

I love good vocals so sparkly/detailed mids is a must(TF10s are a let down on this), along with good bass response and suitable highs for certain songs.(I listen to DnB and some rock too) I'm currently considering between the XBA30 and GR07 MKII. Can anyone give a little input? I'm also open to other IEM suggestions around $150-250.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Recent cable problems with my TF10s have opened me up for a new pair of IEMs(yay)
> 
> I love good vocals so sparkly/detailed mids is a must(TF10s are a let down on this), along with good bass response and suitable highs for certain songs.(I listen to DnB and some rock too) I'm currently considering between the XBA30 and GR07 MKII. Can anyone give a little input? I'm also open to other IEM suggestions around $150-250.


 

 Maybe the gr07 Bass Edition. They are fantastic for the price.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Maybe the gr07 Bass Edition. They are fantastic for the price.




I did consider the BE, but I'm no basshead so I wasn't too sure about it. Did read some saying the GR07 lacking in bass. Would you say they outshine the XBA-30? Cable colour is also a little.... Iffy.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I did consider the BE, but I'm no basshead so I wasn't too sure about it. Did read some saying the GR07 lacking in bass. Would you say they outshine the XBA-30? Cable colour is also a little.... Iffy.


 

 Never heard the XBA-30s, but have heard the original XBA-3s and i can hands down say the gr07 BEs are superior to them in every way. The gr07 BEs bass is not overwhelming at all, and it adds just enough weight to the notes which makes them so natural sounding. There is zero sibilance, harsh/ bright highs after burn in unlike what others have reported on the other gr07 versions. This BE version seems to have addressed all the issues of the previous gr07s, but just added some slight quality bass emphasis.
   
  These are no way "basshead" level iems unlike the Corecoolios, ATH 77X, Sony XB90EXs, Bassos, and the CKS1Ks. They are almost there but not quite which makes it a very satisfying listen. And yeah i feel ya' on that ghetto @ss peppermint candy cable. Lets just say it's cough "unique" cough.


----------



## Exesteils

Damn those sound good. I've always been a BA kinda guy(Owned BA200, TF10s) Which is why I was leaning towards the triple BA XBA-30. Asking for advice here was definitely a good idea. Now I'm torn between the GR07 BE and Phillips S2.... Doesn't help that I can't sample them before I buy either.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ I feel ya' i too would like to audition those S2s before i take a chance on them.


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Bad Teddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havn't tried those, but I did have the XWF600 and, while I like the 'phones, two things.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well after I orderd XWF600 I found this... so dont jump in like I did. I hope for difrent scenario with my pair but take this as a warning. Still hoping for better sound then mh1c.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ I feel ya' i too would like to audition those S2s before i take a chance on them.




What worries me is the semi-open back. Isolation will suffer, and I do enjoy cranking up the volume on certain trips, leaking is also a factor.


----------



## quartertone

Are the Quadlon cable connectors any more reliable?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> @Lifted, the H-200's were built for your sets my friend. The detail and layering of the treble is making whatever track is at the 53 min mark vibes #47 sound pretty thrilling.




Haha, damn wayne you are a pain in my wallet's penny section. 

Those H200 will make it to my ears eventually. 

Btw you can find the tracklist for that show on my mixcloud page and in the Trance.fm thread.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Looks like you just described like the CKS1Ks 10000000000000%!!!


 
  I agree!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> WHY??!!! Why do you do this to us Eric? I've had my heart set on the CKS1000s and now I hear you saying these are better?! I may need the nutman approval on these.


 
  Sorry 7S Cameron, but great sounding phones are meant to be shared. Oh, I could be selfish and keep the knowledge to myself, but then you guys will hate me when you find out later that I knew how good these earphones are years ago and didn't tell you. lol


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Huh? The IE800 don't come with double flanges...


 
  You are right. I was thinking of the R1 double-flanges. But I have the RE-400's double-flanges on the TDK IE800, so my thoughts got all jumbled up. Never listen to music, type, and drink at the same time. Let this be a lesson to all of you! I'm just saying .... lol
   
  And ahhh...yeah, this was a test! You passed!! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Never listen to music, type, and drink at the same time. Let this be a lesson to all of you! I'm just saying .... lol


 
  LOL If that was a head-fi rule I wouldn't be posting any comments at all.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You are right. I was thinking of the R1 double-flanges. But I have the RE-400's double-flanges on the TDK IE800


 

 How would you compare the IE800 to say the GR07 BE or Philips Fidelio S2?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> How would you compare the IE800 to say the GR07 BE or Philips Fidelio S2?


 
   I've never heard the GR07 BE (just have the original GR07) or the S2.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL If that was a head-fi rule I wouldn't be posting any comments at all.


 
  lol


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I've never heard the GR07 BE (just have the original GR07) or the S2.


 

 Ah, how do you like them? I see you put the IE800 in your sig so I'm intrigued.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have the RE-400's double-flanges on the TDK IE800


 
  Same here!


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Just taking a break on something and decided to compare the FXD-80 to the RE-400. First, surprisingly the FXD80 is somewhat bigger and definitely heavier than the RE-400. Yet, I love the FXD80 sound signature and those cnt are something else with a good burn-in (I'm easy over 100 hours). So, first thing, the FXD80 has more bass than the RE-400 (although not significantly more). ........... And ..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  RE-400 are the cheapest with 8.9 SQ or higher on the headphone list.  He gave the FXD80 8.7 SQ.  Too bad he hasn't reviewed the Carbo Basso or Tenore.
   
http://theheadphonelist.com/?model_search=&headphone_price1=&headphone_price2=&average_rating1=0&average_rating2=10&sound_rating1=8.9&sound_rating2=10&build_rating1=0&build_rating2=5&isolation_rating1=0&isolation_rating2=5&comfort_rating1=0&comfort_rating2=5&microphone_rating1=0&microphone_rating2=5&accessibility_rating1=0&accessibility_rating2=5#


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





benf said:


> ZERO AUDIO   Carbo Basso  ZH-DX210-CB is unbeatable in this range among earphones:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zero-Audio-ZH-DX210-CB-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Headphones-/130940201498?
> 
> JVC HA-RX-900 is still better though.


 
  Wow!  Has anyone else heard the HARX900?  I already have the JVC HA-S500.  Is the HARX900 better?
   
*EDIT:  Just saw Dsnuts' post from 2012.  He thought the S500 was much better than the HARX900.  I guess I'm still on my search for something better then S500 for $75 or less.*
   
 _Hmm first I will say the HARX700 and HARX900s are easily out classed by the newer JVC offerings the HA-S500 and HA-S400_
  
 _I would rate them like so. Just my opinion of course._
  
 _HA-S500 using ATH- pleather pads._
 _HA-FXD80_
 _HA-FXD70_
 _HA-S400 using AKG pads_
 _HA-FX31_
 _HA-FX3X_
 _HA-FX40_
 _HA-FX101_
 _HA-FXC51_
 _HA-M750_
 _HA-S600_
 _HA-S160_
 _HA-FX67_
 _HA-RX700_
 _HA-RX900_
 _HA-FX1X_
 _HA-S700. The worst sounding JVC product guaranteed!_


----------



## nekromantik

Can you really compare over the ear cans with IEMs?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





nekromantik said:


> Can you really compare over the ear cans with IEMs?


 
  Sure, why not?  I edited my post above with Dsnuts' posting from 10/2012.  He compared S500 over ear with FXD80 IEM


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> RE-400 are the cheapest with 8.9 SQ or higher on the headphone list.  He gave the FXD80 8.7 SQ.  Too bad he hasn't reviewed the Carbo Basso or Tenore.
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/?model_search=&headphone_price1=&headphone_price2=&average_rating1=0&average_rating2=10&sound_rating1=8.9&sound_rating2=10&build_rating1=0&build_rating2=5&isolation_rating1=0&isolation_rating2=5&comfort_rating1=0&comfort_rating2=5&microphone_rating1=0&microphone_rating2=5&accessibility_rating1=0&accessibility_rating2=5#


 
  Yeah, well I don't agree with everything on that list. For example, I would rank the RE-400 higher than the EX600. And I also wouldn't give the FXD80 an 8.7.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> *RE-400 are the cheapest with 8.9* SQ or higher on the headphone list.  He gave the FXD80 8.7 SQ.  Too bad he hasn't reviewed the Carbo Basso or Tenore.


 
  not now. the jvc FXT90 are under $100 nowadays
  and.... the Philips S1 ~$95 would get even a higher score from J


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Wow!  Has anyone else heard the HARX900?  I already have the JVC HA-S500.  Is the HARX900 better?
> 
> *EDIT:  Just saw Dsnuts' post from 2012.  He thought the S500 was much better than the HARX900.  I guess I'm still on my search for something better then S500 for $75 or less.*
> 
> ...


 
   
  He probably didn't do the felt mod.
  It improves the sound 1000%.
  It sounds better than HA-S400 with AKG pads or ATH-ES700, sounds very similar to and is only slightly outclassed by ATH-AD900X.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> LOL If that was a head-fi rule I wouldn't be posting any comments at all.




Lol!


----------



## glorfybe

quartertone said:


> Are the Quadlon cable connectors any more reliable?



So far the cables have been good. They are flat and not too microphonic. I now have about 7 sets of interchangeable cables. I'm finding the XWF600s "pleasant", warm, better than skullcandies, but not great. The CKM99s however are great! More sub and mid bass than the CKS99s, more detailed and oh so musical! I am truly surprised as I thought Cks99s were meant to be the Bassy phones?


----------



## Dsnuts

S2 update.. I have been burning my S2 for a good while now. Lost actual count. I am gonna guess over 150 hours or so..The resolution on these drivers are stunning. Music spacious, can be elegant or aggressive. Imagery on these earphones are crazy something fantastic..It doesn't have the largest or the widest stage but the stage it has is all quality and no filler.. You can tune the sound to your liking a bit more so on these earphones. Try different type of tips but I personally love how the hybrid sounds or MH1C..  Someone has to sell these tips. They are excellent for the Bassos as well
   
    The mesh on the back of the driver housing is 70% covered. So these have some mod potential I am seeing for guys that are into that. Tips alone make a noticeable difference.
   
  Happy Independence day to my fellow Americans!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

Someone really should give me the S2's, X1's and RE-400's so that I can help out the community and verify that THEY ARE ALL AWESOME lol!


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> S2 update.. I have been burning my S2 for a good while now. Lost actual count. I am gonna guess over 150 hours or so..The resolution on these drivers are stunning. Music spacious, can be elegant or aggressive. Imagery on these earphones are crazy something fantastic..It doesn't have the largest or the widest stage but the stage it has is all quality and no filler.. You can tune the sound to your liking a bit more so on these earphones. Try different type of tips but I personally love how the hybrid sounds or MH1C..  Someone has to sell these tips. They are excellent for the Bassos as well
> 
> The mesh on the back of the driver housing is 70% covered. So these have some mod potential I am seeing for guys that are into that. Tips alone make a noticeable difference.




So my getting a few extra pairs of Sony Hybrid Foam tips when I ordered the S2s from Amazon was a good idea. *phew*


----------



## sfwalcer

^ MTE!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL If that was a head-fi rule I wouldn't be posting any comments at all.


 
   
  You get a big LOL out of me as well! The strange thing is that you seem to be able to post consistently lucid and accurate stuff while adhering to the holy music/typing/spirits trifecta!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ MTE!!!




o.0 Wut?


Anyways, gotta get an amp/DAC too. Was considering GoVibe Mini-Box but that's a no-go for my (future) Xperia


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> o.0 Wut?
> 
> 
> Anyways, gotta get an amp/DAC too. Was considering GoVibe Mini-Box but that's a no-go for my (future) Xperia


 

*M*y *T*houghts *E*xactly!!! O.O
                                  (0)


----------



## Exesteils

Ah! Didn't know that. I've always been a fan of Hybrids since I got the EX310SL, but never really bothered buying spares, figured might as well since I'm paying for shipping.


----------



## kahaluu

Love the sony hybrids. They're so comfortable. I have them on my GR07 MKII, CKN70 and my Carbo Tenore's.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> Love the sony hybrids. They're so comfortable. I have them on my GR07 MKII, CKN70 and my Carbo Tenore's.


 
  Are these the hybrids?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B25-Brand-New-Sony-EP-EX10A-Hybrid-Replacement-Silicone-Earbuds-Buds-S-M-L-Black-/230836094897


----------



## Kamakahah

Those are the ones. They are mighty comfy and I end up using them half the time. The other half is sennheiser double-flange style.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kamakahah said:


> Those are the ones. They are mighty comfy and I end up using them half the time. The other half is sennheiser double-flange style.




They are really comfy, I use them on my Carbo Tenore sometimes. 

Other time is reserved for the M6 bi- flanges.


----------



## Exesteils

Mine are these:

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B005OLXAWA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_492632_48821362_pe_302852_34649732_3p_M3C_dp_1

Isolation and comfort are amazing.


----------



## Kamakahah

exesteils said:


> Mine are these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B005OLXAWA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_492632_48821362_pe_302852_34649732_3p_M3C_dp_1
> 
> Isolation and comfort are amazing.




Ohhhhhhh. You have my curiosity peaked. Those look interesting. I'm a comfort whore, I admit it. It's more important than sound to me (blasphemous, I know). 

Anywhere I can get these in the good old USA?


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> Ohhhhhhh. You have my curiosity peaked. Those look interesting. I'm a comfort whore, I admit it. It's more important than sound to me (blasphemous, I know).
> 
> Anywhere I can get these in the good old USA?




I put sound first but comfort and looks a "very" close second. Even if they sound amazing, if the build looks shoddy, I flat out refuse to try them.

Unfortunately not, those tips are Sony's noise isolation tips that only come with certain models. As I said above, I got mine in the accessory pack from the EX350SL and they don't sell separately, apart from amazon.jp that is. Which is why I never bothere to get replacements till now.


----------



## d marc0

Is there someone who's got both Tenore and RE-400?
 It'll be interesting to know how they compare against each other...


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





glorfybe said:


> So far the cables have been good. They are flat and not too microphonic. I now have about 7 sets of interchangeable cables. I'm finding the XWF600s "pleasant", warm, better than skullcandies, but not great. The CKM99s however are great! More sub and mid bass than the CKS99s, more detailed and oh so musical! I am truly surprised as I thought Cks99s were meant to be the Bassy phones?


 
  Not great in what way?? Is the cable poping out of iems? Did you burn them in? So many question   I still belive for the price its good deal, can you compare XWF600 maybe to mh1c if you heard them or any other hyped iems from here to be the closest regarding sound? Pleasant and warm sounds good to me so I hope its upgrade to my mh1c.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i have the CKM 99s and they are fabulous for psytrance/psychedelic electronica
  such as Peak Records (switzerland, Master Margherita) type mixes.  they onvey all
  the energy, sound, and dimensional interaction of the music.  lacking in detail compared
  for example to the ATH CKS500, and less sparkle, but more pure force and gusto.
  my go to iem for electronic music.  Im wondering if the CKS1000 will have the detail
  and the bass gusto???? or which phones could do detail, sparkle and gusto, the S2?
  Any suggestions?  drbluenewmexico


----------



## glorfybe

iken said:


> Not great in what way?? Is the cable poping out of iems? Did you burn them in? So many question   I still belive for the price its good deal, can you compare XWF600 maybe to mh1c if you heard them or any other hyped iems from here to be the closest regarding sound? Pleasant and warm sounds good to me so I hope its upgrade to my mh1c.



Cable has been fine so far. I've been using other Xears with the same design for months with no issues.

I should have been clearer. The 600s are competent, and have a nice pleasant sound, just not a "great" sound. Comparison with MH1C is difficult because I hated the cable so much! They are too different to compare. I haven't much burn in on the 600s, so will do more when I get chance.


----------



## Iken

This is nice to hear because the cable kills me on mh1c too and I cant wait for 600s to arrive so I can put mh for sale if the sound is right. Well I am at peace again tnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    
  Do you have changeable cable with controls/mic maybe? Looking some for android and all I found was cables marked for iphone so my question is will these cables work with android phone and a link pls where did you bought them if you do have them?


----------



## glorfybe

I have 3 sets.of head phones with the same cable system, so interchangeable. The only cable with mic that I know of is on the Xears website. I'd make sure you like first as it is expensive at 26 euros. http://www.xears.com/zubehor


----------



## Iken

Yes a bit expensive, I can live without that for that price, I can get for 28e one more pair of 600s and have 2 more cabels so I pass on this, was hoping there is some other dealer with lower prices. Tnx


----------



## cubota890

OMG, ES700 now on Japan amazon cost 9,5k yen.


----------



## waynes world

^ I wish you hadn't told me that lol !


----------



## blueangel2323

^ you always say that lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ WAYNE will it help you that i prefer my ES700 over the WS99 when i replace the stock pads with the WS55 pads that you can get straight from ATH services for like ~$10 shipped??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i have no regrets about selling my WS99s now that they sound like this. 
   
  Poke Poke Poke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Buy Buy Buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  DO IT!!!


----------



## Exesteils

^Follow the voice. Do not question it


----------



## blueangel2323

It's probably priced a bit too high to be in this thread, but hey if the Nutman is talking about the X1 here, I'm going to mention it anways: the new KEF M500. Unlike most hyped headphones, there seems to be unanimous love for them, at least among those who prefer accurate over coloured sound. They have possibly the flattest, most neutral frequency response in the history of headphones (and that's neutral as in natural, accurate and uncoloured, not the stereotype of neutral phones being cold, analytical and thin). Great build quality and exceptionally comfortable for an on-ear too. I might wait for an over-ear version before biting the bullet though. If anyone has the chance to audition them, definitely check them out.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> It's probably priced a bit too high to be in this thread, but hey if the Nutman is talking about the X1 here, I'm going to mention it anways: the new KEF M500. Unlike most hyped headphones, there seems to be unanimous love for them, at least among those who prefer accurate over coloured sound. They have possibly the flattest, most neutral frequency response in the history of headphones (and that's neutral as in natural, accurate and uncoloured, not the stereotype of neutral phones being cold, analytical and thin). Great build quality and exceptionally comfortable for an on-ear too. I might wait for an over-ear version before biting the bullet though. If anyone has the chance to audition them, definitely check them out.


 

 Dood have you been stalking me, i was gonna mentioned those as well, but for $300. Hmmm
   
  That trunks guys like it just as much if not more than his WS99s even for their bass quality. And he seems to love the WS99s.


----------



## waynes world

eQuote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ WAYNE will it help you that i prefer my ES700 over the WS99 when i replace the stock pads with the WS55 pads that you can get straight from ATH services for like ~$10 shipped???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No, that doesn't help at all!
   
  I maybe would snag them if I didn't just bite the bullet on the Fiio X3. Mp4nation has a pre-order special going on for $200, and they throw in either the R1 or M5 as a gift, plus there is a 5% coupon (see the X3 thread). So that's $190 for the X3 (and M5). I really am not sure that I need it though as I really enjoy my Clip Zip (rockboxed) + C&C BH combo. Hopefully someone will convince me that I made the right choice!
   
  So once I get over the shock of that particular impulse buy, maybe (yeah right.. probably) I'll feel impulsive again for another thing that I really don't need lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> *No, that doesn't help at all!*
> 
> I maybe would snag them if I didn't just bite the bullet on the Fiio X3. Mp4nation has a pre-order special going on for $200, and they throw in either the R1 or M5 as a gift, plus there is a 5% coupon (see the X3 thread). So that's $190 for the X3 (and M5). I really am not sure that I need it though as I really enjoy my Clip Zip (rockboxed) + C&C BH combo. Hopefully someone will convince me that I made the right choice!
> 
> So once I get over the shock of that particular impulse buy, maybe (yeah right.. probably) I'll feel impulsive again for another thing that I really don't need lol.


 
  No problem meng, glad that i can help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks god i am not interested in those X3s whatsoever even with that sweet promo. Phewww.
   
  Yeah these ES700 can wait esp. since you already have all those ATH goodies. You aren't missing much but they are really freaken sweet sounding with the WS55 pads. And probably even more so with the es9 lambskin pads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are still on-ears though so.....


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No problem meng, glad that i can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What I have to try resisting are the X1's. If they ever go down to $200 (my magical threshold), watch out!
   
  I have been using my sportapro drivers on my parts express headband lately, which makes for a _very_ light and mobile on ears headphone. Not a great seal or isolation, but very comfortable, and pretty amazing sound for a $25 kit, and something that I could actually see myself wearing outside (I personally could never wear the WS99's or S500's out in public). So I am thinking of looking for something similar but with really good SQ (maybe something like the DT1350's, but with less clamping force and more comfort).
   
  I have the feeling that the ES700's on-ear-ness are not be super comfortable. Would that be a correct assumption?


----------



## Dsnuts

With the WS55 pads they are. Very comfy.. The sound is one of a kind AT sweetness..I have no other earphones or can that sound quite like them.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> No, that doesn't help at all!
> 
> I maybe would snag them if I didn't just bite the bullet on the Fiio X3. Mp4nation has a pre-order special going on for $200, and they throw in either the R1 or M5 as a gift, plus there is a 5% coupon (see the X3 thread). So that's $190 for the X3 (and M5). I really am not sure that I need it though as I really enjoy my Clip Zip (rockboxed) + C&C BH combo. Hopefully someone will convince me that I made the right choice!
> 
> So once I get over the shock of that particular impulse buy, maybe (yeah right.. probably) I'll feel impulsive again for another thing that I really don't need lol.


 
  Why do you need convincing LOL It's got better DAC, separate amp section, lineout and plenty other fancy stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I myself am seriously tempted - with the promo code and the points I have left on mp4nation I can get it for $185, which is quite tempting considering I can get a free M5 with it. On another hand, an August release is way to close to the X5's expected release, so I'm also kinda tempted to just wait 4 more months for it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Why do you need convincing LOL It's got better DAC, separate amp section, lineout and plenty other fancy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Me too.. I have been kinda getting impatient but good things to those who wait.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> What I have to try resisting are the X1's. If they ever go down to $200 (my magical threshold), watch out!
> 
> I have been using my sportapro drivers on my parts express headband lately, which makes for a _very_ light and mobile on ears headphone. Not a great seal or isolation, but very comfortable, and pretty amazing sound for a $25 kit, and something that I could actually see myself wearing outside (I personally could never wear the WS99's or S500's out in public). So I am thinking of looking for something similar but with really good SQ (maybe something like the DT1350's, but with less clamping force and more comfort).
> 
> I have the feeling that the ES700's on-ear-ness are not be super comfortable. Would that be a correct assumption?


 

 With the WS55 pads they are almost over-ear for me since i have medium smallish ears and they are pretty comfortable. But i am sure the comfort level in outta this world with those es9 lambskin pads. haha But they are spendy though. Danny has them so he can chime in on those. The only negative beside the small on ear pads is the lumpy headband when worn. Don't get me wrong cuz they are soooo comfy but it just turns lumpy when it's worn. It doesn't look that bad, but just bring the sexiness level of these stainless steel cup beauties down a notch a bit.
   
  So you might want to keep that in mind as well, not really a deal breaker but still...... i is shallow like that.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> With the WS55 pads they are almost over-ear for me since i have medium smallish ears and they are pretty comfortable. But i am sure the comfort level in outta this world with those es9 lambskin pads. haha But they are spendy though. Danny has them so he can chime in on those. The only negative beside the small on ear pads is the lumpy headband when worn. Don't get me wrong cuz they are soooo comfy but it just turns lumpy when it's worn. It doesn't look that bad, but just bring the sexiness level of these stainless steel cup beauties down a notch a bit.
> 
> So you might want to keep that in mind as well, not really a deal breaker but still...... i is shallow like that.


 
   
  Thanks. Why do you like them more than the WS99's?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks. Why do you like them more than the WS99's?


 

 The WS99s are solid, great deep tight punchy sub/mid bass, with great mids and highs, but their sound is just bit too linear sounding to me. By this i mean they are not as sophisticated/ complex sounding as the ES700s. The ol' so sweet mids of the ES700s just sounds so luxurious and delicious that it just eats you up the more you listen to them. And with the WS55 pads their bass goes deeper/ faster and punchier which satisfies eve the basshead in me.
   
  Plus the cups of the WS99 rattles a bit too much for me with all that bass. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ES700 is a more relaxing/ chill listen.
   
  edit: Hmmm this was the reason why i traded away one of my set of S500s for the older ES7s as well. Interesting....


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> The WS99s are solid, great deep tight punchy sub/mid bass, with great mids and highs, but their sound is just bit too linear sounding to me. By this i mean they are not as sophisticated/ complex sounding as the ES700s. The ol' so sweet mids of the ES700s just sounds so luxurious and delicious that it just eats you up the more you listen to them. And with the WS55 pads their bass goes deeper/ faster and punchier which satisfies eve the basshead in me.
> 
> Plus the cups of the WS99 rattles a bit too much for me with all that bass. haha
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah interesting... you're getting old lol!
   
  But what you (and Maxx) are saying about the mids is a bit painful for me to read, because I do like sweet, luxurious and delicious sounding mids!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> With the WS55 pads they are almost over-ear for me since i have medium smallish ears and they are pretty comfortable. *But i am sure the comfort level in outta this world with those es9 lambskin pads. haha But they are spendy though*. Danny has them so he can chime in on those. The only negative beside the small on ear pads is the lumpy headband when worn. Don't get me wrong cuz they are soooo comfy but it just turns lumpy when it's worn. It doesn't look that bad, but just bring the sexiness level of these stainless steel cup beauties down a notch a bit.
> 
> So you might want to keep that in mind as well, not really a deal breaker but still...... i is shallow like that.


 
  Warning: You will not be able to remove the es700s when wearing the es9 lambskin pads, it IS out of the world. Danny was sound in his decision and thanks to him I already had this lambskin fun for 2 months! You should get them.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Warning: You will not be able to remove the es700s when wearing the es9 lambskin pads, it IS out of the world. Danny was sound in his decision and thanks to him I already had this lambskin fun for 2 months! You should get them.


 
   
  Sorry for being lazy, but how much are those es9 lambskin's, and where do you get them from?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Sorry for being lazy, but how much are those es9 lambskin's, and where do you get them from?





not a problem wayne,I was the same. You can contact audiotechnica via email and provide your credit card information to purchase a luxurious $40 lambskin earpads with free shipping!
let me get the email for you

parts@atus.com


----------



## Dsnuts

Any of you guys interested in the MP4Nation promo deal for the X3 today. It comes out to be $190 using fb2012fiver code during check out with free fed ex quick ship..Oh and you get a free pair of R1 or M5 earphones. Bonus.
   
  So I learned today reading Mikes review on the X3 on Headfonia. Turns out the treble and bass boost is hardware instead of software meaning it will be a much more natural boost in those frequencies vs software. That is cool. I am all over one.  Excited. Though it looks like we will have to wait till the end of this month to actually get them.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Any of you guys interested in the MP4Nation promo deal for the X3 today. It comes out to be $190 using fb2012fiver code during check out with free fed ex quick ship..
> 
> Cant wait to try this.


 
  So you cracked and ordered one?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya considering the wolves on fleabay have been getting theirs.. I have more than a few times been tempted to say what the heck and just order one but there will be benefits to waiting for a finalized version. I hope all the firmware stuff is finalized and they are ready to roll.
   
  I like what ClieOS did with that op amp mod. I can probably do that if I practice on a few boards but my father can do something like that with his eyes closed as he has been working with electronics for 40 years. Considering I own some brighter phones that can probably benefit from the warmer Fiio signature.. CKN70, FX40, HA-S500 and such I am eager to have a different player than my faithful Z1060. Though I have to admit my Z1060 has done an outstanding job for me..
   
  I figure I can try it out and if I really like it I will just use it if not I can sell it off with not much loss and go for something else.


----------



## doctorjazz

I was tempted by the X3 as my Studio Anniversary is not working, but I've been reading on the X3 thread, and, aside from all the bells and whistles (line out, hi rez, etc), some there don't think it is better sounding than an ipod (especial LOD to an amp), in fact, not as good. Makes me want to see the response to the X5 when it's out. Of course, other opinions may differ.
   
   

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/bd/100x100px-LS-bd6f34b0_6.png[/img]
 
 bowei006
 Panda man




  
 *online*
 
 26,523 Posts. Joined 4/2011
 Location: Panda Sanctuary
 





doctorjazz said:


> That's a bit surprising to me, iPod being better sounding. From my quick reading through would have thought the opposite. X3 has other features, as mentioned, but sound is my 1st priority (I also happen to have 2 left over iPod Touch's from when my teen daughters moved up to iPhones, no investment required). I'd think using hi-rez files X3 would KILL iPods, but maybe that's not the case.


 
 No. An iPod with line out capabilities to a good amp is better than X3. Not by itself.

 Traditional stacks and audiophile daps play very different roles and are a bit hard to compare as you are comparing a lexus luxury car worth $40,000 to a Corvette worth $40,000. Each has its own use and fits a different person


----------



## Mackem

Any updates on release date / pricing for the dual BA Zero Audio IEMs? (Carbo Singolo and Doppio)


----------



## Grayson73

Joker just reviewed the Ultimate Ears UE 600 / 600 vi.
   
  With and 8.6 for sound, nothing at its price point ($60) even comes close on his list.  The next closest even at $80 and below is the RE0 at 8.3 for sound.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-288-iems-compared-ultimate-ears-600-600vi-added-07-05-13-p-725/10860#post_9591423


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Joker just reviewed the Ultimate Ears UE 600 / 600 vi.
> 
> With and 8.6 for sound, nothing at its price point (MSRP $60) even comes close.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-288-iems-compared-ultimate-ears-600-600vi-added-07-05-13-p-725/10860#post_9591423


 
   
  Not exactly true. Joker even mentions the the similarly priced In-Ears 3 which he gave an 8.6, the VSD1S , the A161 when on sale(8.7, I believe), the Tenore, ebay Klipsch X7i($50), and some others. An important thing is just look at the pics on Amazon. One is of a broken cable.

  The build leaves some to be desired. I did own these when they had the straight plug which didn't break but that was pre-Logicheap 
  I'd suggest purchasing some heatshrink tubing to go along with them. Also, most of the denizens of this thread won't find the bass very satisfying. Truly armature; pretty light hitting and lacking richness but capable of definition and some detail. IMO, a nice driver to place a dynamic in front as part of a hybrid earphone.
   
  Not trying to rain on your parade, Grayson, but there is a bit more to the story than these scored well and they are a no-brainer. Some issues but for $50 shipped a nice option for those who want a mid-focused phone.


----------



## vlenbo

Lookie what the usps carrier gifted me, the carbo bassos and cks99! Impressions to follow soon


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Not exactly true. Joker even mentions the the similarly priced In-Ears 3 which he gave an 8.6, the VSD1S , the A161 when on sale(8.7, I believe), the Tenore, ebay Klipsch X7i($50), and some others. An important thing is just look at the pics on Amazon. One is of a broken cable.
> 
> The build leaves some to be desired. I did own these when they had the straight plug which didn't break but that was pre-Logicheap
> I'd suggest purchasing some heatshrink tubing to go along with them. Also, most of the denizens of this thread won't find the bass very satisfying. Truly armature; pretty light hitting and lacking richness but capable of definition and some detail. IMO, a nice driver to place a dynamic in front as part of a hybrid earphone.
> ...


 
  Sorry, what I meant is that nothing *on Joker's list *comes close to 8.6 SQ for the $60 MSRP.  Even at $80 and below, the next closest is RE0 at 8.3.
   
http://theheadphonelist.com/?model_search=&headphone_price1=&headphone_price2=80&average_rating1=0&average_rating2=10&sound_rating1=0&sound_rating2=10&build_rating1=0&build_rating2=5&isolation_rating1=0&isolation_rating2=5&comfort_rating1=0&comfort_rating2=5&microphone_rating1=0&microphone_rating2=5&accessibility_rating1=0&accessibility_rating2=5#
   
  I did not mean that there aren't any better headphones on the planet for $60.  He doesn't have the headphones that you've listed on his chart.
   
  I actually have the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and was wondering how the Ultimate Ears 600 compares.  It's only $50 shipped on Amazon.  I may try VSD1.  If I see the A161p at $50 shipped, I may give them a try as well.


----------



## jant71

You can try the UE600 for sure just remember, as Joker mentions, they differ with source output. Also the cable thing. Just trying to say there are things for people to take into consideration. For the $50 it might be worth it just for what you learn from them.
   
  Depending on how they match with your player's output will tell if they outperform the Tenore or are on a similar level. If the armature bass is more or less to your liking than the Tenore driver(which should still have more bass amount), I can't say. Fit and tips play into performance as well. You don't know till you try though. I would say the UE could be the better phone but don't expect that much better until you go higher up on the food chain.
   
  If you go by Joker scoring the Tenore are better than the CKM500(8.1 IIRC) so not far from the 8.6 of the UE600 which again is more picky with source and may not sound that good with your gear. So, you see what I'm getting at. Expect a bit different but not major improvement and which you like more is about your taste so I, nor anyone else but you, can say what the result will be.
   
  A small correction, if you want try the VSD1S not the VSD1 since the signature of the VSD1 is not matching with the Tenore or UE600. The VSD1 doesn't seem to be what you want. Again a similar level(in the 8's).


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Lookie what the usps carrier gifted me, the carbo bassos and cks99! Impressions to follow soon


 
  Eagerly waiting for CKS99 impressions. No one else has commented on them yet, so I am really curious.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Sorry, what I meant is that nothing on Joker's list comes close to 8.6 SQ for the $60 MSRP.  *Even at $80 and below*, the next closest is RE0 at 8.3.
> 
> I did not mean that there aren't any better headphones on the planet for $60.  He doesn't have the headphones that you've listed on his chart.
> 
> I actually have the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and was wondering how the Ultimate Ears 600 compares.  It's only $50 shipped on Amazon.  I may try VSD1.  *If I see the A161p at $50 shipped*, I may give them a try as well.


 
  the JVC FXD80 are 8.7 and below $80 now (even from ebay)
   
  if you want the A161, you could try the Somic MH407 at $60 shipped. same drivers and housing as the A161/SBA-03, and with a pretty nice set of accesories


----------



## nihontoman

Zero audio Doppio- any news on these? they got me intrigued


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You can try the UE600 for sure just remember, as Joker mentions, they differ with source output. Also the cable thing. Just trying to say there are things for people to take into consideration. For the $50 it might be worth it just for what you learn from them.
> 
> Depending on how they match with your player's output will tell if they outperform the Tenore or are on a similar level. If the armature bass is more or less to your liking than the Tenore driver(which should still have more bass amount), I can't say. Fit and tips play into performance as well. You don't know till you try though. I would say the UE could be the better phone but don't expect that much better until you go higher up on the food chain.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks.  I actually don't know what I want yet since I'm new to headphones.
   
  So far, I know that I don't like the CKN70 because the timbre of the highs are too harsh.  I like the Tenore because they are more accurate to real-life sound, but I wish they had a little more bass.  I love the mids and treble of the Tenore.
   
  If the UE600 has less bass than the Tenore, then I'm going in the wrong direction.  I'm waiting for the Basso to drop to $50.  Maybe I should try the VSD1 as well.
   
  I don't use an amp; I only play music from my laptop or my phone.
   
  I like the S500 because there is more bass, but the vocals are not as engaging as the Tenore, so I end up using the Tenore much more.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





zelda said:


> the JVC FXD80 are 8.7 and below $80 now (even from ebay)
> 
> if you want the A161, you could try the Somic MH407 at $60 shipped. same drivers and housing as the A161/SBA-03, and with a pretty nice set of accesories


 
  Same drivers? How do you know that?


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





prakhar said:


> Eagerly waiting for CKS99 impressions. No one else has commented on them yet, so I am really curious.


 
   
  Welp, I do not know whether I should be surprised and hopeful or cower in a fetal position. Here are my impressions, and please take it with a grain of salt.
   
  The cks99s...they are pretty decent to be honest, I am happy to have bought them as they are WICKED COOL IN LIFE!!! Just as gorgeous as the ws99 in my opinion. Even though it is mostly plastic, lol. However, the carbo bassos are a bit more cooler looking and ......wait for it......AWESOME IN SOUND! I was not even skeptic when people said the bassos were good, but they are in fact, great. I bet they are already burned in since they are definitely mature. The cks99s...they do need to catch up, but they are not lagging behind, except for a small gap of the highs and mids. To be speciic, the highs as vocalist's s and t sounds are silibant. Even worse is the fact that the mids are kind of washed up. It is smooth, yes, it is also thick. However, it does lack in refinement as the highs do and the bass are the only department where it can match up to the basso's and beat it too. I will let it burn in for a while and use specific songs to test it, I just used up some of my fav beach boys, yes, and jeff buckley. I will continue testing them through hip-hop, R&B, and rap. I think some Eminem would sound nice right now. I will post some more impressions with these genres in a bit, I hope this shed some light on some headfiers! 
   
  Basically
   
  Lows - The bass is well textured on both iems, but teh bassos have less bass than the cks99s, it is also a bit just a tiny bit less efficient as setting the volume level on my s4 to 2 is louder on the cks than the bassos
   
  Mids - It is nice to hear the sweet smooth and defined mid-range on the bassos. Men have  anice tone, an almost natural sound of their vocals if it weren't for the warmth of the iems as the es700 headphones provide that natural likability. The cks99's in comparison have a problem with keeping up with the bassos as it is not sharp as the bassos (or should I say clear) and the guitar plucking/crunching is not as good as the basso's at the moment it is decent.
   
  Highs - No comparison, the basso's have a nice smooth sound yet again, but with more refinement and clarity than the cks99s. 
   
  also, there is a huge pet peeve I have with the bassos. 
   

   
  THE DRIVER FLEX!! Or possibly the silicon tips making some annoying clicking sound. I pretty much believe the latter since I do not have any sound problem at all.


----------



## Mackem

Help me out guys
   
   


mackem said:


> My budget is up to £150 GBP (Great British Pounds), but I may stretch slightly more if it matters that much. I will be using them on my PC with a Xonar DG sound card but I would be willing to get a small amp depending on price. They will be used exclusively at home and don't want the sound to leak to the point that people can hear what I am listening to when they're sleeping. I'd prefer full-sized circumaural headphones due to the size of my head and ears. I'd say I prefer an emphasis on bass for EDM but not to the point that it completely destroys the other frequencies.
> 
> My past headphones include the M-Audio Q40 and Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80s. I liked the sound of the Q40s but I had to sell them because the clamp on my jaw was too much, even after I stretched them out over a subwoofer for like 5 nights, leading to quite uncomfortable jaw fatigue. The DT770 Pro 80s sounded like the mids were a bit recessed and felt like they clamped a bit but this may have been down to the fact I did not have them for very long or amped them good enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Welp, I do not know whether I should be surprised and hopeful or cower in a fetal position. Here are my impressions, and please take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The cks99s...they are pretty decent to be honest, I am happy to have bought them as they are WICKED COOL IN LIFE!!! Just as gorgeous as the ws99 in my opinion. Even though it is mostly plastic, lol. However, the carbo bassos are a bit more cooler looking and ......wait for it......AWESOME IN SOUND! I was not even skeptic when people said the bassos were good, but they are in fact, great. I bet they are already burned in since they are definitely mature. The cks99s...they do need to catch up, but they are not lagging behind, except for a small gap of the highs and mids. To be speciic, the highs as vocalist's s and t sounds are silibant. Even worse is the fact that the mids are kind of washed up. It is smooth, yes, it is also thick. However, it does lack in refinement as the highs do and the bass are the only department where it can match up to the basso's and beat it too. I will let it burn in for a while and use specific songs to test it, I just used up some of my fav beach boys, yes, and jeff buckley. I will continue testing them through hip-hop, R&B, and rap. I think some Eminem would sound nice right now. I will post some more impressions with these genres in a bit, I hope this shed some light on some headfiers!
> 
> ...


 

 ^ WOW a good amount of bassos and tenors seems to have driver flex problems. That sucks!!!
   
  Great impressions btw.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Welp, I do not know whether I should be surprised and hopeful or cower in a fetal position. Here are my impressions, and please take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The cks99s...they are pretty decent to be honest, I am happy to have bought them as they are WICKED COOL IN LIFE!!! Just as gorgeous as the ws99 in my opinion. Even though it is mostly plastic, lol. However, the carbo bassos are a bit more cooler looking and ......wait for it......AWESOME IN SOUND! I was not even skeptic when people said the bassos were good, but they are in fact, great. I bet they are already burned in since they are definitely mature. The cks99s...they do need to catch up, but they are not lagging behind, except for a small gap of the highs and mids. To be speciic, the highs as vocalist's s and t sounds are silibant. Even worse is the fact that the mids are kind of washed up. It is smooth, yes, it is also thick. However, it does lack in refinement as the highs do and the bass are the only department where it can match up to the basso's and beat it too. I will let it burn in for a while and use specific songs to test it, I just used up some of my fav beach boys, yes, and jeff buckley. I will continue testing them through hip-hop, R&B, and rap. I think some Eminem would sound nice right now. I will post some more impressions with these genres in a bit, I hope this shed some light on some headfiers!
> 
> ...


 
  Nice!
  So apart from the amount of Bass, the Basso's beat thw CKS99s in your opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bassos are gonna sound proper from out of the box. They don't change much with burn in if at all. The CKS/ all AT earphones change from open box with burn. I would burn those CKS99s real good like 200 hours before anyone judges their final sound. Those I am willing to bet anyone here will change for the much better with burn in.
   
  The basso's should have the better performance out of the box. But don't count out them large CKS99 drivers. Those need some serious bass time to punch out them drivers for them to show what they really are about.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bassos are gonna sound proper from out of the box. They don't change much with burn in if at all. The CKS/ all AT earphones change from open box with burn. I would burn those CKS99s real good like 200 hours before anyone judges their final sound. Those I am willing to bet anyone here will change for the much better with burn in.
> 
> The basso's should have the better performance out of the box. But don't count out them large CKS99 drivers. Those need some serious bass time to punch out them drivers for them to show what they really are about.


 
  Would you say after burn in the CKS99 would be a lot better then Basso?


----------



## Dsnuts

Different sounding I am sure.. Not as smooth but should sound similar to my CKS1000 with lesser detail..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bassos are gonna sound proper from out of the box. They don't change much with burn in if at all. The CKS/ all AT earphones change from open box with burn. I would burn those CKS99s real good like 200 hours before anyone judges their final sound. Those I am willing to bet anyone here will change for the much better with burn in.
> 
> The basso's should have the better performance out of the box. But don't count out them large CKS99 drivers. Those need some serious bass time to punch out them drivers for them to show what they really are about.


 
   
  +1 for sure. My cks1000's really came into their element after 200 hours minimum. I think that they have even continued improving with further burn-in tbh.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
  +2
   
  The CKS1Ks are like the gr07 BEs on steroids!!! Holy crap this sound is nuts!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> +2
> 
> The CKS1Ks are like the gr07 BEs on steroids!!! Holy crap this sound is nuts!!!


 
   
  Yes, they are freakishly good, and like I said, even moreso after extensive burn in.
   
  And even getting the H-200's hasn't diminished my impressions of the 1K's - if anything, I am appreciating the 1k's even more. Their beautiful massive soundstage is something that I don't think you find in iems until you spend WAY more $$$. And the rest of their signature is just stupid good as well. Mesmerizing actually.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> +2
> 
> The CKS1Ks are like the gr07 BEs on steroids!!! Holy crap this sound is nuts!!!


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, they are freakishly good, and like I said, even moreso after extensive burn in.
> 
> And even getting the H-200's hasn't diminished my impressions of the 1K's - if anything, I am appreciating the 1k's even more. Their beautiful massive soundstage is something that I don't think you find in iems until you spend WAY more $$$. And the rest of their signature is just stupid good as well. Mesmerizing actually.


 

 Ooh, me want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It'll be between these and the S2's as my next purchase I reckon. Either will be a nice upgrade to my CKN70's I think.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> +2
> 
> The CKS1Ks are like the gr07 BEs on steroids!!! Holy crap this sound is nuts!!!


 
   So sfwalcer, you dig the CKS1ks but not the WS99? I'm confused?


----------



## vlenbo

Impressions for now
   
  I'm not afraid by Eminem
  Played on the sony walkman z1000
   
  Bassos + cks99s 
   
  Hype first 
   
  The basso earphones are awesome in every way now. Because of eminem’s “I’m not afraid” I can tell that it single handedly obliberated my earphone collection. It is up to part with the ortofon eq-5, fxz100s (actually above that), but most important of all, the re262s. Even the re262s, the ones I loved the most out of my collection (besides the eq-5 and the fxz), has beaten the ineffectient re262s!! The mids are to die for, the bass is plentiful, and the highs are a bit better than the 262’s itself, though because of its smooth sound, the highis are almost non-existant, but it is not recessed, it’s just so smooth….even with the slightest attention you’d be able to pick up the treble. The cks99s on the other hand, is a bit on the low rank because of its non-burned in processa t the moment.
  Here’s the breakdown
   
  Bassos = Awesome. All the words Eminem puts out are extremely clear, but his emotion stands out, similar ot the ortofons and hifiman. The mids act as if it is ethereal, similar to the highs, but only because of its smooth range. The bassos HAVE to be bought as Eminem cannot tell you enough how important his fearlessness is without the basso’s sound reproduction. Think slightly thick sound for some man power, along with the punchy bass and synthetic drums that have definition to provide a solemn atmosphere. The backup singers are simply amazing as they are the perfect example of separation. The bassos provided exemplary imaging for its price and I could tell them apart. Every instrument is acting on their own an dyou can tell that. The cks99s attempt this but not to the extent of the bassos.
  The basss on the bassos are easier to feel, the cks99s are not as easy to feel, especially when it sounds a bit distant compared ot the bassos. The bassos have the frequency aligned while the cks99s have the mid-forward sound. Unfortunately the synthetic drums are sharper, and the mids are also just as harsh because of the silibance. It’s not as smooth as the bassos, but I will wait for the burn-in process.
   
  Do not regret buying the bassos, but you may want to wait for the burned-in cks99s! So it will take at lest a week. I’d suggest if you can’t wait, do not hestitate. If you have faith in AT, please wait.
   
   
  also, to the previous posters, I also had the similar idea while listening ot the ck99s. Dsnuts, It is thanks to you that I had thought of it, all because of your cks1000 thread, where it sounded washed up on the open box process, but then the burn-in helped LOADS. I hope it is the same with the cks99s! 
   
  @sfw yes, the driver flex is present on my bassos, , but I'd rather have a driver flex with sound than one where I have problems listening to the awesome might of bassosssss!!!
   
  SERIOUSLY, I WANT TO SING! MANY PRAISES!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So sfwalcer, you dig the CKS1ks but not the WS99? I'm confused?


 

 LoL, don't get me wrong i love them both, i wish i can keep them all if i could but i have bigger fish to catch.
   
  The WS99s are amazing, and they sound great with all genres esp. hiphop/ rap/ trip hop/ EDM, pop etc. but like i said they just sound a bit too linear for me to justify keeping them. The CKS1Ks is more intricate in its presentation for some reason, cuz their sound is not as BIG was the WS99s but they have more subtle nuances that is easier to pick out. Maybe it is due to them being an iem, so the sound is more intimate but these nuances really makes listening to your old favorites more fun.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> And even getting the H-200's hasn't diminished my impressions of the 1K's - if anything, I am appreciating the 1k's even more.


 
   
  Btw eric, I am in no way meaning to diminish the H-200's. It's just that none of my iem's come close to the huge soundstage of the 1K's. Having said that, the H-200's are sonically quite awesome, and my addiction to them is starting to firmly take hold!


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Same drivers? How do you know that?


 
  short google search.  Knowles  ED sinlgle BA for the 3 of them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^
> +2
> 
> The CKS1Ks are like the gr07 BEs on steroids!!! Holy crap this sound is nuts!!!


 
  I want these so bad!!!! I'm so ******* hyped!


----------



## oneoseven

So the re-400 came in today.. I can safely say these are the best iem's I've heard to date.. They overtake my previous favorite the gr07 without much effort.. They are just so smooth and right sounding.. I'm surprised how much I already love them and how much I'm not in need of any extra bass as I was expecting significantly less than they have.. The fit is like they don't even exist in your ears.. Luckily the tips that came on them was the perfect size/fit so I've got no complaints there.. These should be heard by anyone whose buying other iems over $100 searching for the perfect sound.. They come as close as I've found under $150


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So sfwalcer, you dig the CKS1ks but not the WS99? I'm confused?


 
  Agreed..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> So the re-400 came in today.. I can safely say these are the best iem's I've heard to date.. They overtake my previous favorite the gr07 without much effort.. They are just so smooth and right sounding.. I'm surprised how much I already love them and how much I'm not in need of any extra bass as I was expecting significantly less than they have.. The fit is like they don't even exist in your ears.. Luckily the tips that came on them was the perfect size/fit so I've got no complaints there.. These should be heard by anyone whose buying other iems over $100 searching for the perfect sound.. They come as close as I've found under $150


 

 Boring......................as in the iem. i'll give you 2 weeks tops. FOR SALE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Go back and read what i stated HYPED!!! TO INFINITY!!!


----------



## oneoseven

There's nothing really for me to sell them for.. Already heard everything else in this thread and they are better than all of them.. And that's without burn in.. I'm certain the only upgrade to these will be over 200 and it will be a while before a jump up there


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> There's nothing really for me to sell them for.. Already heard everything else in this thread and they are better than all of them.. And that's without burn in.. I'm certain the only upgrade to these will be over 200 and it will be a while before a jump up there


 

 HE HE HE those CKS1Ks you sold to WAYNE nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just teasing you, they are different animals/ flavors. But i know they kick the sh!T outta those FXD80s you love so much that's for sure.


----------



## oneoseven

The 1k's only have soundstage on the re400's.. Everything else I strongly prefer on the 400's.. And they really do make the fxd80's sound harsh, thin and almost unlistenable.. That was a very sad comparison for me to experience first hand lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> The 1k's only have soundstage on the re400's.. Everything else I strongly prefer on the 400's.. And they really do make the fxd80's sound harsh, thin and almost unlistenable.. That was a very sad comparison for me to experience first hand lol


 

 Reality can be a beyatch!!! LoL Would you believe me that a well burn-in set of 1Ks sound like the gr07 BEs even more beefed up??? You should buy them again BURN them for like a week and compare it to those RE400s. If you don't like them still, i'll gladly take them off your hands. hoho


----------



## oneoseven

The pair I had I personally had on constant burn in when not in use for a few weeks and the guy before me put at least a hundred himself.. Burn in didn't turn them into a better sounding headphone than the 400s.. They were a better sounding headphone than a lot of others though.. Not including the regular gr07 though so I assume they would still fall behind the gr07be to my ears =).. The 1k's were better than the carbo bassos by a little bit though so that's a justifiable upgrade lol


----------



## Exesteils

I really need to compare a pair of H-200 and CKS1ks together to see just what all this hype is about. 

 Too bad nobody around here actually has a pair.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> The pair I had I personally had on constant burn in when not in use for a few weeks and the guy before me put at least a hundred himself.. Burn in didn't turn them into a better sounding headphone than the 400s.. They were a better sounding headphone than a lot of others though.. Not including the regular gr07 though so I assume they would still fall behind the gr07be to my ears =).. The 1k's were better than the carbo bassos by a little bit though so that's a justifiable upgrade lol


 
  Yeah.... 1Ks are not suitable for bass sissys....... they are another league over the Bassos for me. I am auditioning both of them as i type. Initially i preferred the bassos over them, but burning in these 1Ks straight for like 2 days i can already hear their potential. It's been like a full week of burn in and i have only listened to these 1Ks like 4 times, they have crazy opened up. The bassos are like 2 leagues under these. Sorry to tell ya'. =)


----------



## oneoseven

The problem with the 1k's is the upper mids.. the solution to the upper mids problem is the carbo bassos.. They aren't that far apart in sound quality.. The bassos are an easier listen too which counts for something


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I really need to compare a pair of H-200 and CKS1ks together to see just what all this hype is about.
> 
> Too bad nobody around here actually has a pair.


 
  Masa' WAYNE can help you out here. His holiness has them both. Good luck!!!
   
  Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> The problem with the 1k's is the upper mids.. the solution to the upper mids problem is the carbo bassos.. They aren't that far apart in sound quality.. The bassos are an easier listen too which counts for something


 
  Yeah the upper mids MIGHT get a lil' bit fatiguing but their overall sound is really smooth. They have a sh!T load of sparkle without ever being overly harsh/ bright or sibilant.  The bassos are no doubt a easier listen, but they are not on par sound wise for me. The 1Ks is easily one tier over the bassos. But the Bassos are fantastic no doubt. Both is WIN WIN for me so.... just not those cheapo Chinaman REs. WATCH OUT they might vanish in thin air due to their built. HE HE HE


----------



## oneoseven

The only concern build wise I see with the 400's is the cable under the fabric part of the wire having an issue.. The IEM itself is as solid as anything else.. Just gotta show some restraint with how they are stored when not in use and it shouldn't be a problem.. And considering only one of the 3 can be swapped out for free if something does happen with no questions asked I'd rather have the better sounding easier to replace pair.. They are all great though and definitely in or near the top spots for each price range.. Except the 1k's which really aren't that good.. I might still be bitter I had to sell those off at a discount to wayne though


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> The only concern build wise I see with the 400's is the cable under the fabric part of the wire having an issue.. The IEM itself is as solid as anything else.. Just gotta show some restraint with how they are stored when not in use and it shouldn't be a problem.. And considering only one of the 3 can be swapped out for free if something does happen with no questions asked I'd rather have the better sounding easier to replace pair.. They are all great though and definitely in or near the top spots for each price range.. Except the 1k's which really aren't that good.. I might still be bitter I had to sell those off at a discount to wayne though


 

 haha more like saltiness. You know you want them back, don't lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah they seem to have a good warranty guarantee but still..... that company to me has the sound down and all, but they seem to have REALLY sub par built quality even on their older flagship models. I mean c'mon even $10 cheapos seems to be better cables. Just something i don't like about them that i want to get off my chest. Their cans have pretty meh built quality as well and they are pretty spendy as well so..... not a isolated issue that's for sure and they are well aware of it.  
   
  /rant


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I really need to compare a pair of H-200 and CKS1ks together to see just what all this hype is about.
> 
> Too bad nobody around here actually has a pair.


 
   
  Here's what ericp has to say about them:
  The last update I read from his post is that he listens to the H200 more than the CKS1000. Maybe you can pm him to confirm this...
   



d marc0 said:


> That's great news ericp! So how do you rank the H200 amongst your collection of IEMs?


 
  
 Great question d marco. I still haven't decided where I'm going to put it in my signature, but it's there. In some ways I like it more than the CKS1000, and then there are aspects of the that AT that I like better than the H-200. CKS100 still wins on imaging and separation of instruments (although the H-200 isn't far behind). The H-200 wins on balance an it's use of space (don't know how to put it in words quite yet, but different than instrument separation). Also the BAs make the IEM a bit faster and it has more clarity. CKS1000 has better bass but the H-200 is not far behind in quality (but the AT is the clear champ in quantity). I would put the H-200 in the top tier category, but I would divide the top tier into low, medium and superior. I would put the TF10 in low top tier and the H-200 clearly surpasses it. Does it surpass my beloved W4? Nah, I wouldn't say yes, but it's so damn close (and I mean close) to my ears. Put it this way, I haven't missed any universals I use to own enough to buy them again as long as I own the H-200 and CKS1000.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Wayne has too much money lmao


----------



## Exesteils

Damn they both sound good, but the H200 sounds more my taste, I'm no basshead so slightly less isn't much of a problem. Faster, with more clarity. I love my TF10s and if they clear outstrip them in SQ then that's definitely impressive.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, don't get me wrong i love them both, i wish i can keep them all if i could but i have bigger fish to catch.
> 
> The WS99s are amazing, and they sound great with all genres esp. hiphop/ rap/ trip hop/ EDM, pop etc. but like i said they just sound a bit too linear for me to justify keeping them. The CKS1Ks is more intricate in its presentation for some reason, cuz their sound is not as BIG was the WS99s but they have more subtle nuances that is easier to pick out. Maybe it is due to them being an iem, so the sound is more intimate but these nuances really makes listening to your old favorites more fun.


 
   
  I think I understand, but the WS99 is really growing on me with burn-in.
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Btw eric, I am in no way meaning to diminish the H-200's. It's just that none of my iem's come close to the huge soundstage of the 1K's. Having said that, the H-200's are sonically quite awesome, and my addiction to them is starting to firmly take hold!


 
  Oh, I know waynes world. And please don't get me wrong, I still love the 1k, but RE-400 and H-200 occupy my (universal listening time). Both are technically great and probably just fit my favorite sound signatures more.
   
  Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> So the re-400 came in today.. I can safely say these are the best iem's I've heard to date.. They overtake my previous favorite the gr07 without much effort.. They are just so smooth and right sounding.. I'm surprised how much I already love them and how much I'm not in need of any extra bass as I was expecting significantly less than they have.. The fit is like they don't even exist in your ears.. Luckily the tips that came on them was the perfect size/fit so I've got no complaints there.. These should be heard by anyone whose buying other iems over $100 searching for the perfect sound.. They come as close as I've found under $150


 
   
   
  Told ya!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... If any IEM belongs in this thread it is the RE-400. It just punches way above its price in technical ability. And again, as oneoseven stated, those who love to hear bass (not basshead levels) need not worry. There's enough bass in this audiophile earphone. You really won't be able to undersand how wonderful these earphones are with mere words, you must hear it yourself. Same with the H-200 and the 1k. But the RE-400 is really has a special something that is even different (and better in some ways) than the great H-200.


----------



## doctorjazz

About the 1K's-great sounding, been having a tough time getting a good fit. None of the included tips worked, tried the double flange recommended earlier, not close to working in my ears. Monster Gels were not bad, not great. Radio Shack Auvio large tips seem to be the closest so far. The chamber makes (in my ears) the fit really tough. Think I'm close, though. Such a difference in sound depending on tip/fit. Not sure they'll ever be comfortable enough to be go-to iem's...Tenores and W4 just so much easier and more comfortable (not to mention the PFE 132, which just disappear)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> About the 1K's-great sounding, been having a tough time getting a good fit. None of the included tips worked, *tried the double flange recommended earlier, not close to working in my ears.* Monster Gels were not bad, not great. Radio Shack Auvio large tips seem to be the closest so far. The chamber makes (in my ears) the fit really tough. Think I'm close, though. Such a difference in sound depending on tip/fit. Not sure they'll ever be comfortable enough to be go-to iem's...Tenores and W4 just so much easier and more comfortable (not to mention the PFE 132, which just disappear)


 
   
  Were those the vsonic double flanged tips? Those are the ones that work well for me with the 1k's.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Wayne has too much *no more* money lmao


 
   
  There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No, Got the Senn double flange, and the MEElectronic double flange, had read about both here, neither work in my ears, I'll have to check out the VSonic (I have some Vsonic iems, but my left over tip collection is an incredible mess lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> No, Got the Senn double flange, and the MEElectronic double flange, had read about both here, neither work in my ears, I'll have to check out the VSonic (I have some Vsonic iems, but my left over tip collection is an incredible mess lol


 
   
  If you can't find them, you could get the vsd1's for the tips. And you'll end up with an excellent set of iems to boot!


----------



## doctorjazz

Found this primer on Comply tips-generally haven't liked them, but may have been using them incorrectly (see video), preliminary trials are promising, have to go through my stock and find the ones that are best, but I did like them on quick listen.
   
  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comply-foam-tips-and-effects-tip-selection


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ahh...an excuse to buy new headphones!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Found this primer on Comply tips-generally haven't liked them, but may have been using them incorrectly (see video), preliminary trials are promising, have to go through my stock and find the ones that are best, but I did like them on quick listen.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comply-foam-tips-and-effects-tip-selection


 
   
  I couldn't find the video via that link, but I did find it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Zc5meSooI
   
  Excellent find! I did not know that. I have a bag of some comply like tips that I purchased from somewhere for some reason (and which I have never used), so I'm going to give them a try on various iems now, using that method for insertion. Thanks!


----------



## HBash

How would the CKS1000's compare to the Yamaha EPH-100 ?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think I understand, but the WS99 is really growing on me with burn-in.


 
  The WS99 sounded amazing straight outta the box for me, burn in might have improved their sound but i haven't really noticed. haha
   
  Glad you're enjoying them, you wanna sell me you 1Ks for cheap then since they are so neglected these days due to your H-200s and REs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Wayne has too much money lmao


 
  Masa' WAYNE was born into wealth and privilege. I is merely lowly Alfred....


----------



## HairyHeadMara

hbash said:


> How would the CKS1000's compare to the Yamaha EPH-100 ?


 More bass quantity and quality wise, more treble(which is sometime a bit too hot) better mid & vocal, bigger sound stage and better instrument separation.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





hairyheadmara said:


> More bass quantity and quality wise, *more treble(which is sometime a bit too hot) *better mid & vocal, bigger sound stage and better instrument separation.


 
   
  I really think that a lot of burn in (ie 300-400 hours) pretty much helps to eradicate that. I noticed it at first also, but now I don't. Once that's eradicated, then they are quite impressive.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

waynes world said:


> I really think that a lot of burn in (ie 300-400 hours) pretty much helps to eradicate that. I noticed it at first also, but now I don't. Once that's eradicated, then they are quite impressive.


Thanks Wayne, mine was about 200+ hrs and i loved their sq already but i still find that treble is too harsh only sometimes with some songs


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree with Wayne. There is no treble harshness what so ever on my pair.. Mines got over 1K hours though. I would keep them on the burn. I think the treble is the last part to tame. They literally get better and better with more use.
   
  Actually in a bit of a surprise. If you guys read Jokers take on the old CKM99..He and many headfiers gave up on them as they tend to have some sharp treble representing the older AT house sound.. My pair is void of any harsh treble.. I did beat the living poo out of them whenever I got the chance to do so but they sound much better than the way Joker describes them back in the day..I think he would be surprised if he heard my pair of FX40s too..
   
  Burn in is for real. Either you do it or you don't and sometimes 200 hours is not enough but the way I see it. You have nothing to loose in doing it. Burn them phones..
   
  It has been a while but I ended up hooking up my fire Phoenix 02 using my optical cable..I have to say for the money I spent on that unit it clearly hangs with both my Audinst M2 and my Meridian Explorer.  In fact it is my warmest sounding dac. I didn't realize the overall tone of the unit is warmer than my other units...I can imagine the X3 sounding a bit similar.. Can't wait to get my grimy paws on that player.
   
  Oo speaking of dacs.. You guys see the newest Ele dac? This is a completely new version using a Cirus Logic chip. Take a look.
I bet this gives them hifimediy sabre dacs some serious competition. http://www.ebay.com/itm/24bit-192KHZ-DAC-USB-sound-card-USB-Input-Optical-fiber-coaxial-output-ELE-ELD07-/231006793823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c913f05f


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think these may do it-have some to play with, comfortable, sound great. Don't think I have exactly the size I need, still get some changes when I hold the 1Ks, will order some more (drives me a bit nuts that Comply had 25% off until July 3, didn't think I liked them then. Oh well, bite the bullet, small potatoes in the headphone scheme of things)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> I think these may do it-have some to play with, comfortable, sound great. Don't think I have exactly the size I need, still get some changes when I hold the 1Ks, will order some more (drives me a bit nuts that Comply had 25% off until July 3, didn't think I liked them then. Oh well, bite the bullet, small potatoes in the headphone scheme of things)


 
   
  That's great! I'm pretty in love with the vsonic double flanges on the 1K's, so it will take a bit of effort for me to try something else. But I did try some ebay foamies on the H-200's (using the newly discovered proper method of insertion of course!) and they sounded great. But then I dug out the large mh1c tips and tried them on the H-200's, and it's magic. But I digress!


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oo speaking of dacs.. You guys see the newest Ele dac? This is a completely new version using a Cirus Logic chip. Take a look.
> I bet this gives them hifimediy sabre dacs some serious competition. http://www.ebay.com/itm/24bit-192KHZ-DAC-USB-sound-card-USB-Input-Optical-fiber-coaxial-output-ELE-ELD07-/231006793823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c913f05f


 
  HECK YES!
  FR is 20-20k but specs are always off as we all know from IEM listening 
*Thanks for the link* OPTICAL IN ! Yay. I use that to stop any electrical signal/noise from the comp to the dac. Also since the stereo is on a different set of wall plugs stops potential ground loop issues if any.
  Was also eyeing the non oversampling x4 Philips-chipped MUSE units


----------



## sfwalcer

^ nuff said....
.. just like dem raps. Sigh.


----------



## nick n

as in old and dusty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Or are you saying you have to do that every time you need to dig up the K-rap files off your Commodore Vic-20?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> as in old and dusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeppp as in like them raps you be coming up with smh.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oo speaking of dacs.. You guys see the newest Ele dac? This is a completely new version using a Cirus Logic chip. Take a look.
> I bet this gives them hifimediy sabre dacs some serious competition. http://www.ebay.com/itm/24bit-192KHZ-DAC-USB-sound-card-USB-Input-Optical-fiber-coaxial-output-ELE-ELD07-/231006793823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c913f05f


 
   
   
  what, no power adapter? hmmm/...


----------



## hatefulsandwich

The features of that ELE are pretty awesome, but I don't think the CS4344 chip has quite the performance of the ES9023. At least when looking at the specs of the DACs, the ES9023 is clearly superior. Also, the Hifimediy doesn't need external power so is more suited for portability. 

I still think that the "Hi-Fi TE7022 CS4398 24Bit/96Khz USB Decoder DAC Headphone Amplifier Amp + Preamp" you can find on eBay for just a little more is a better deal if you don't need the input connections that the ELE D-07 has. If you're feeling really cheap, you can even get it without the case for less than the ELE or Sabre. 

Not that I actually own any of these. I'm taking my time with upgrades - money is not in abundance right now. But at this point in time, if I was going to go for it, I think the above mentioned CS4398 would be my number one choice because of portability, the dac chip and the RCA outputs.


----------



## gibosi

I wonder how the new ELE and the Hi-Fi TE7022  compare to the Schitt Modi...


----------



## ringyring

What iems would you guys recommend for running that are under $60? I was thinking maybe the CKM500.


----------



## vlenbo

ringyring said:


> What iems would you guys recommend for running that are under $60? I was thinking maybe the CKM500.




If you dont mind shipping using a third party service, buy the zero aduio dx210 as it is worth having in your collection. 

Edit: If you want to save your money, listen to sfw and zelda's recommendation. The monoprice 8320 is also a great deal. The jvc fx40s are alright as well. there was someone in this thread that found out that the sony ex37 was a good one as well. However, what is your preferred sound signature? Judging by your choice of a ckm500, zelda's recommendation fits the description of the ckm500. If you want a different and great SQ go with sfw's. If not, you could try a somewhat bassy headphone with a cleaner sound than the phillip's iems that dnullify found, which was the ex37.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ringyring said:


> What iems would you guys recommend for running that are under $60? I was thinking maybe the CKM500.


 

 Personally the best i have used are the Philips SHE9700, they have a j-cord style cable so you will HAVE to use them with a clip. They have a short cable with a longer detachable one which is perfect for those that strap mp3 players on their arms while running. Just use the longer detachable cable if you pocket your mp3 players. They have an angled nozzle which makes insertion a breeze, love how easy they are to get a good seal. And they sound great, plus they are really light so no fussing whatsoever and you can just focus on your running/ tunes. 
   
  But the detachable cable makes cord slightly more heavy due to the 3.5mm connector, so it bounces more, and i would advice to use another clip to clip in onto the stomach area of your shirt which makes the cable almost immoveable. DOUBLE CLIPs FTW!!! 
   
  They sell for like only ~ $20 new on amazon and have seen them drop as low as $4 used in like-new condition. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ringyring said:


> What iems would you guys recommend for running that are under $60? I was thinking maybe the CKM500.


 
  for running you could check ATH sport series CKP. the ckm500 sounds great but wont be a good option for that


----------



## Mackem

I am seriously in love with my Carbo Bassos. If they somehow manage to improve these I'll be all over them (As long as they're not too expensive). Waiting eagerly on pricing and release date for Carbo Doppio.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I am seriously in love with my Carbo Bassos. If they somehow manage to improve these I'll be all over them (As long as they're not too expensive). Waiting eagerly on pricing and release date for Carbo Doppio.


 
  Wont the sound signature be quite different as Basso is dynamic driver and Doppio will be BA?


----------



## vlenbo

nekromantik said:


> Wont the sound signature be quite different as Basso is dynamic driver and Doppio will be BA?




btw neromantik, regarding your question, I do prefer bassos at the moment, but the cks99s dodnt get their full burn-in, so if you dont waiting for my comparisons, dont pull the trigger just yet


----------



## mikaveli06

nekromantik said:


> Wont the sound signature be quite different as Basso is dynamic driver and Doppio will be BA?




I was curious about some of the other iems they have out also


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Personally the best i have used are the Philips SHE9700, they have a j-cord style cable so you will HAVE to use them with a clip. They have a short cable with a longer detachable one which is perfect for those that strap mp3 players on their arms while running. Just use the longer detachable cable if you pocket your mp3 players. They have an angled nozzle which makes insertion a breeze, love how easy they are to get a good seal. And they sound great, plus they are really light so no fussing whatsoever and you can just focus on your running/ tunes.


 
   
  glad you like em, best value i seen overall.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> glad you like em, best value i seen overall.


 

 Yeah meng, lovin' these for running cuz they have a smooth, yet refined and balanced sound with great bass quality. Nothing really feels lacking. More balanced than the MH1Cs that's for sure, but i would still pick the MH1Cs over these SHE9700 if it wasn't for that stupid cable of theirs. haha
   
  So how 'bout those ES10s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wasn't tryin' to low ball ya' cuz you can have any combo of all those that i listed, but you seem to have already own most of them before. :  (
   
  Go listen to them meng, you're making them sad by leaving them all dusty!!!


----------



## d marc0

I still can't get over why my SHE9700 sounds so sibilant. I've burnt them for over 100 hours but it's just not taming down. I love the bass tho... much better than the SHE3580. But with the sibilance at hand, I'd still choose the SHE3580. Is it possible that I may have fakes? Or maybe defects?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I still can't get over why my SHE9700 sounds so sibilant. I've burnt them for over 100 hours but it's just not taming down. I love the bass tho... much better than the SHE3580. But with the sibilance at hand, I'd still choose the SHE3580. Is it possible that I may have fakes? Or maybe defects?


 

 Most likely a defect cuz i don't hear any sibilance on my sets whatsoever. The highs are nicely extended but not overly so. Sucks to hear that about your set. :  (


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I still can't get over why my SHE9700 sounds so sibilant. I've burnt them for over 100 hours but it's just not taming down. I love the bass tho... much better than the SHE3580. But with the sibilance at hand, I'd still choose the SHE3580. Is it possible that I may have fakes? Or maybe defects?


 

 how'd you burn them in?


----------



## d marc0

dnullify said:


> how'd you burn them in?




dubstep in a loop @ 90% volume on iPod nano 5th gen. I guess my pair are rejects from factory because I got them new but w/o packaging from eBay.


----------



## waynes world

I have two words to say about the hype that goes on about the Hifimediy Sabre Dac: *hype on*!
   
  It really does sound amazing. Anyone looking for a relatively inexpensive and awesome "bang for buck" upgrade to the ELE DAC need apply! 
   
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83
   
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifimediy-sabre-usb-dac


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> I have two words to say about the hype that goes on about the Hifimediy Sabre Dac: *hype on*!
> 
> It really does sound amazing. Anyone looking for a relatively inexpensive and awesome "bang for buck" upgrade to the ELE DAC need apply!
> 
> ...




+1

My ELE is relegated to my daughter's desktop and kind of collecting dust but I do listen to them occasionally due to it having a different sound sig of the Hifimediy. The ELE is still a good value but the Hifimediy is IMO a big step up.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





hbash said:


> How would the CKS1000's compare to the Yamaha EPH-100 ?


 
   
  Quote: 





hairyheadmara said:


> More bass quantity and quality wise, more treble(which is sometime a bit too hot) better mid & vocal, bigger sound stage and better instrument separation.


 
  +1
   
  CKS1000 does require MASSIVE amount of burn in. Around 100 hours of burn in I kinda regretted buying CKS1000 as only bass is better than EPH-100. After 300 hours of burn in CKS1000 leaves EPH-100 in the dust


----------



## Iken

Well my XWF600 arrived and straight out the box these are not my kind of sound signature. Not bad after some burn in but not what I was looking for.


----------



## blueangel2323

waynes world said:


> I have two words to say about the hype that goes on about the Hifimediy Sabre Dac: *hype on*!
> 
> It really does sound amazing. Anyone looking for a relatively inexpensive and awesome "bang for buck" upgrade to the ELE DAC need apply!
> 
> ...



Better than E17?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Better than E17?


 
   
  Sorry, I haven't heard the E17. Hopefully others who have will pipe in.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Better than E17?


 

 Yes, the sound is better than E17. However, don't forget - this is just a DAC, E17 is a DAC and an Amp.
  Sabre can push HE-400 to a comfortable volume (barely), but E17 has a lot more power.
  For sensitive phones, go with Hifimediy.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





benf said:


> Yes, the sound is better than E17. However, don't forget - this is just a DAC, E17 is a DAC and an Amp.
> Sabre can push HE-400 to a comfortable volume (barely), but E17 has a lot more power.
> For sensitive phones, go with Hifimediy.


 
   
  ...orrr, you can pair it with a dedicated amp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I run mine through my Asgard, into my HD600.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Ok so now I have enough funds to make my purchase it really comes down to the CKS1000 or the Fidelio S2 for my next upgrade in audio (from CKN 70's).
   
  I'm really not sure which one to go for though, it's only between 2 options at least which helps lol. I should maybe wait for more impressions of the S2 first.


----------



## blueangel2323

eke2k6 said:


> ...orrr, you can pair it with a dedicated amp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O

It's THAT good!? On the calibre of Asgard and HD600? Ok, who wants to sell me a used one


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> :O
> 
> It's THAT good!? On the calibre of Asgard and HD600? Ok, who wants to sell me a used one


 
   
  It's the equivalent of the ODAC. Almost everyone who has owned both can hear no difference between the two.
   
  Yep, it's that good. It _destroys _the ELE is every way possible.


----------



## MrEleventy

eke2k6 said:


> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see that you still have your HD600s, couldn't go through with selling it?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I see that you still have your HD600s, couldn't go through with selling it?


 
   




   
   



eke2k6 said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this but...
> 
> Like the title says, I'm thinking of letting my full sized HP combo go. I recently acquired a set of iems that do better justice to my favorite Justin Bieber songs (that, and iems are more convenient at this point in my life), so my HD600 and Asgard are sitting on my desk more as decoration.
> 
> ...


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> It's the equivalent of the ODAC. Almost everyone who has owned both can hear no difference between the two.
> 
> Yep, it's that good. It _destroys _the ELE is every way possible.


 
   
  Do you have any info on how it compares to the Schitt Modi?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Do you have any info on how it compares to the Schitt Modi?


 
   
  That, I don't.


----------



## blueangel2323

gibosi said:


> Do you have any info on how it compares to the Schitt Modi?



Most people who have both the Modi and ODAC seem to agree that they sound pretty much the same, so if the Sabre is indeed as good as the ODAC as eke2k6 says, then it should be similar to Modi as well.

EDIT: well the Modi+Magni stack seems to sound the same as ODAC+O2 combo


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Most people who have both the Modi and ODAC seem to agree that they sound pretty much the same, so if the Sabre is indeed as good as the ODAC as eke2k6 says, then it should be similar to Modi as well.
> 
> EDIT: well the Modi+Magni stack seems to sound the same as ODAC+O2 combo


 
   
  That makes sense... So if you need only a DAC to go with an existing amp (my situation, the cheap little Hifimediy Sabre DAC would seem to be a very good buy.


----------



## MrEleventy

eke2k6 said:


>




Internally, I'm at odds with selling/not selling constantly. I still prefer the DT880s so I don't use them enough to justify the 200+ I'd get from selling but when I do use them, I don't want to sell them. lol Add to the fact that I'm not in a hurry for money, thus they'll probably be a permanent fixture. I would probably trade/sell towards a set of T90s tho.


----------



## jant71

I ordered a pair of these today...

  http://en-de.sennheiser.com/pcx-95
   
  Released on 6/27/13 and not listed on Senn USA yet but available through the magic of Best Buy online(not in the stores for a while). Anyway, good for those active pursuits and pretty convenient in general since there is no cable tangling and they are easy to wear on the neck when not in use/taking a break. Seems to be the 32 Ohm 115 Sens. driver they also use in their higher priced phones like the CX870/880/895i but $70 instead of double that.
   
  The Senns usually benefit from tip change and these have filters Senn call diaphragm guards that can be swapped out and even modded a bit. I did this with the CX870 and CX985. They were nearly identical sounding early on with the same filters. Burn in did prove the 985 had a bit more extension and better mids as they tweaked it a bit or maybe just used a better cable. So, the driver is good as the CX985 is as good as the XBA40, IMO(though different strengths and signature). The 870 with 985 filters was ~90% of that so I'm hoping I can get a high mid-tier sound out of a $69.99 street style active phone.
   
    A nice draw for me is that Senn can do soundstage like in the IE series and these have "angled acoustic piping for sound image projection" and enlarged housings. Phones like the CX870 and 985 have big stages but smaller housings and a more up front sound so if they deliver on the "amazing depth and extension" they will be big and immersive like AT gets out of their dual chamber phones. 
   
  I'll see how they turn out and start a thread on the two Senn active phones I have, these and the PMX680. The PMX680 have long ago proven themselves to me with a big stage, great bass, and a fun sound that is ideal for motivation during running etc. I hope to have both my active earbud and in-ears covered for a long while


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> I'll see how they turn out and start a thread on the two Senn active phones I have, these and the PMX680. The PMX680 have long ago proven themselves to me with a big stage, great bass, and a fun sound that is ideal for motivation during running etc. I hope to have both my active earbud and in-ears covered for a long while


 
   
  Your post prompted me to pull out my PMX680's! They have been woefully underutilized ever since I discovered head-fi, dsnuts and gang lol.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Your post prompted me to pull out my PMX680's! They have been woefully underutilized ever since I discovered head-fi, dsnuts and gang lol.


 




   
  They didn't click for me till I took the yellow silicone rings off and put thinner foams on. A bit boomy/too thick and resolution is lost. I like that they try to seal out sweat but the rings hurt the sound. Great match with iriver players and the Rocoo P where the bass was totally high end/jaw dropping good. The longest running member of my stable as it has its purposes(non-isolating, exercise, waterproof rainy day use) and they get the job done. Also much better when ditching the bulky stock extension for an AT one.
   
  No reason the discovery thread can't have some German flavor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Bassos are coming in... Time to see what the hubbabaloo is all about these.


----------



## Grayson73

Dsnuts, time for you to check out the RE400?  
   
Originally Posted by *Nulliverse* 




Sorry for the delay. My iMod died, and I'm awaiting the tools to repair it.

From what I've experienced so far, I'd keep the RE-400 over the S2. The hifimans isolate much better, are more comfortable, and are only slightly behind the philips sonically. The S2s extend better at both ends, with a wider soundstage, but are more fatiguing, and less dynamic. RE-400 is very easy on the ear - perhaps too much for some - but has much better depth / layering. Both are kinda neutral, with the S2s having more treble / sub-bass emphasis, and the RE-400s favouring midrange.

For ergonomics and usability, the RE-400 win hands down.

Will comment more when I've salvaged my dap!


----------



## Sokolnitz

I agree with Nulliverse. I have the S1, and they are sonically (soundstage, extension) superior to the RE-400. But the Hifimans are better in confort, isolation, usability, and build. But I would personaly keep the S1, which bests for me the Gr07 and FXZ100.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





sokolnitz said:


> I agree with Nulliverse. I have the S1, and they are sonically (soundstage, extension) superior to the RE-400. But the Hifimans are better in confort, isolation, usability, and build. But I would personaly keep the S1, which bests for me the Gr07 and FXZ100.


 

 Hmmm. While I do agree about the isolation(the S2s are semi-open so I kinda expected this), I find the usability to be about equal, and the comfort a rather small price to pay for S2s sound, which I quite enjoy


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Hmmm. While I do agree about the isolation(the S2s are semi-open so I kinda expected this), I find the usability to be about equal, and the comfort a rather small price to pay for S2s sound, which I quite enjoy




I'll guess I'm lucky since I found my s2 to be very comfortable (using them with Sony hybrid tips). No need for me to consider the RE-400 at the moment.

Edit: RE-400 of course


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> Hmmm. While I do agree about the isolation(the S2s are semi-open so I kinda expected this), I find the usability to be about equal, and the comfort a rather small price to pay for S2s sound, which I quite enjoy




Same sentiment here with my S2. And for those who have no issues with the CKS90/1000 dish shape body, there should not be any worries with the fitting of the Philips IMO. This is the most neutral phone I own and contrary to believe, I don't find it boring but really enjoyable but again YMMV.


----------



## jant71

The onslaught of new stuff continues. I saw that the JVC Esnsy phones are now available on Accessory Jack...http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones/in-ear/jvc-ha-fr65-esnsy-elegantly-designed-1-button-mic-in-ear-headphones-for-smartphone-bronze.html


----------



## blueangel2323

^ They're rather funny looking. I don't know about the slanted rectangular shape... the headband looks very luxurious though.


----------



## blueangel2323

By the way, slightly off topic, but for those of you who are chronic tip-rollers... I'm looking for some clear tips (size L) that are shaped like the normal, average tips that come with most IEMs. Unfortunately the only clear tips I have are the MEElec and those are bullet-shaped, similar to Klipsche, ADDIEM, and Shure tips, in other words completely useless for my mutant ears. Short and fat works best for me. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## dnullify

The old UE tips maybe? They come in clear.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> The onslaught of new stuff continues. I saw that the JVC Ensy phones are now available on Accessory Jack...http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones/in-ear/jvc-ha-fr65-esnsy-elegantly-designed-1-button-mic-in-ear-headphones-for-smartphone-bronze.html


 

 ^ Damn these looks like something made in the 60's with those brown colors and style. Have that antique look/ feel to them.  Pretty unique.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> The onslaught of new stuff continues. I saw that the JVC Esnsy phones are now available on Accessory Jack...http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones/in-ear/jvc-ha-fr65-esnsy-elegantly-designed-1-button-mic-in-ear-headphones-for-smartphone-bronze.html


 
  kinda reminds me of the gr07, but VERY ugly


----------



## TekeRugburn

They look good to me... Better than than AT CKS series imo. 

It's a neomydium driver though.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





zelda said:


> kinda reminds me of the gr07, but VERY ugly


 
  Nah, more like gr04 but weird looking.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> Nah, more like gr04 but weird looking.




I actually find the square ones to be pretty good-looking. 

Also, for those which do not like the overall squarish look, they have circular models too:
http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-sr75s.html
http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-fx45s.html


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I actually find the square ones to be pretty good-looking.
> 
> Also, for those which do not like the overall squarish look, they have circular models too:
> http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-sr75s.html
> http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-fx45s.html


 

 WOW looks like JVC is stepping up their design game BIG TIME. These are on par with Sony styling. Great job there.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I actually find the square ones to be pretty good-looking.
> 
> Also, for those which do not like the overall squarish look, they have circular models too:
> http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-sr75s.html
> http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-fx45s.html


 
  NOW, those ha-fx45s in black or white look good!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> WOW looks like JVC is stepping up their design game BIG TIME. These are on par with Sony styling. Great job there.




True. But I much prefer their look to Sony's newer "metallic" look of the XBAs. Now to see if the sound as good as they look. Their cheap too so I'm considering either these or the C&M Classics.



zelda said:


> NOW, those ha-fx45s in black or white look good!




Yeah, and cheap too. Barely half the price of the squared FR65S


----------



## blueangel2323

benf said:


> Yes, the sound is better than E17. However, don't forget - this is just a DAC, E17 is a DAC and an Amp.
> Sabre can push HE-400 to a comfortable volume (barely), but E17 has a lot more power.
> For sensitive phones, go with Hifimediy.



For IEMs (i.e., not that much power needed) would I benefit much from adding a separate cheap amp? At these low levels of power, what kind of amp would be comparable to the Sabre's headphone out? E5? E11? E12? O2?


----------



## blueangel2323

dnullify said:


> The old UE tips maybe? They come in clear.



Those look pretty good. They're not cheap though. On eBay they're 1/4 the price I paid for my IEMs :O


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Those look pretty good. They're not cheap though. On eBay they're 1/4 the price I paid for my IEMs :O


 

 These are the ones. Not a bad price for the whole kit with shipping:
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Ultimate-Ears-Tips-Comply-Foam-Tips-Clean-Tool-for-Most-UE-Earphones-/250951842489?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a6de53ab9


----------



## nihontoman

those jvc look good. Do they sound as good though? I doubt it...


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Those look pretty good. They're not cheap though. On eBay they're 1/4 the price I paid for my IEMs :O


 

 what size are you looking for?


----------



## BenF

Blox BI3 is available for purchase for 40$+7$
http://www.bloxearphone.com


----------



## blueangel2323

dnullify said:


> what size are you looking for?



Large


----------



## Swy05

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn these looks like something made in the 60's with those brown colors and style. Have that antique look/ feel to them.  Pretty unique.




Guess jvc drew inspiration from Stax?


----------



## Ivabign

Quote: 





benf said:


> Blox BI3 is available for purchase for 40$+7$
> http://www.bloxearphone.com


 
  Are these any good? All I really know about Blox is that the buds are for sale on occasion and sell out in hours - lol.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





ivabign said:


> Are these any good? All I really know about Blox is that the buds are for sale on occasion and sell out in hours - lol.


 
   
  Here is what Mochill wrote about them:
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> ...also got the BI3 as a gift as will. They are tiny and sound clean ,airy, fast . Bass is punchy , the vocals are airy and has great depth to them, treble has very fine crisp sound and extended very far. Plus they are freaking tiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just ordered the AD900X. It cost me $213 with shipping and I will be receiving it later today. I couldn't pass up same day shipping for $4 (thanks Amazon Prime free trial). It better be as good as Dsnuts says it is!!


----------



## Swy05

7s cameron said:


> I just ordered the AD900X. It cost me $213 with shipping and I will be receiving it later today. I couldn't pass up same day shipping for $4 (thanks Amazon Prime free trial). It better be as good as Dsnuts says it is!!




Hate to be bearer of bad news. Price dropped to 196 with free shipping. =(.

Under the more buying options, its actually as low as 172.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Hate to be bearer of bad news. Price dropped to 196 with free shipping. =(.
> 
> Under the more buying options, its actually as low as 172.


 
  Well, at least I get same-day shipping and an American warranty.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I can still cancel the order, but I want them today!


----------



## quartertone

If that's worth $20...


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> If that's worth $20...


 
  C'mon man! You _know _it is!


----------



## quartertone

Ha ha, I know the feeling. I guess we're like little kids sometimes.


----------



## Grayson73

Monoprice has some new full-sized headphones for $54, #10243 and #10244.  It says "compare at $135"  Anyone going to try them?  I wonder if they are some other phones re-branded.
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=10243&seq=1&format=2
   
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=10244&seq=1&format=2
   
 Get long-term comfort and superior sound quality with these Premium Hi-Fi Over-The-Ear Headphones from Monoprice!

 These headphones use a single 50mm woofer and three 13mm tweeters in each earpiece to deliver superb sound quality across the entire musical spectrum. They feature a frequency response range of 20Hz to 20KHz and a 114dB sensitivity, so you will hear every note with clarity and as much volume as you can handle. They also have angle-adjustable earpads and an adjustable headband for maximum long-term comfort.

 A cable with an inline microphone and a basic single-button control module, which allows you to control music playback and answer phone calls, is included. A PC adapter cable is also included for voice communications online. Whether you're taking an important business call or enjoying your favorite music, this headset has what you need!


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Monoprice has some new full-sized headphones, #10243 and #10244.  It says "compare at $135"  Anyone going to try them?  I wonder if they are some other phones re-branded.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=10243&seq=1&format=2
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=10244&seq=1&format=2


 
   
"These headphones use a single 50mm woofer and three 13mm tweeters in each earpiece"
   
Funky


----------



## DannyBai

Very intriguing.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Monoprice has some new full-sized headphones for $54, #10243 and #10244.  It says "compare at $135"  Anyone going to try them?  I wonder if they are some other phones re-branded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I've been looking at these since they listed a few months back. They were originally supposed to release on the 4th of July, but it got pushed back.
   
  I'm still debating pioneering one. Monoprice has a great return policy, so there wouldn't be any issues if it wasn't my cup of tea. My only real hangup is actually wanting to keep them as it would set me back $50 towards my customs I'm currently saving for.
   
  Stupid curiosity!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok. So I am finished with some school stuff and now I get to relax. Take a look at what is happening. Jvc stuff as long as it sounds good might be worth a gamble. I bet the bass is really good on them. If it has some decent clean sound. who knows. These MP cans are interesting too..It seems like the audio stuff is getting more ambitious and bolder in the sound front,looks front for the cash. So that is only a good thing there are new stuff like this out. I have to admit I am tempted to try both..


----------



## nihontoman

hmm, Over ear cans (which I don't have, except for some sony mdr xd200), with one 50mm and three (this gotta be first) 13mm drivers for about 50$? also, detachable cables and quite good styling? I'm in. this is It. I was almost itching for some new audio gear and this might just quell my desires...
 where should I order?


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> Ok so now I have enough funds to make my purchase it really comes down to the CKS1000 or the Fidelio S2, possibly the RE-400 for my next upgrade in audio (from CKN 70's).
> 
> I'm really not sure which one to go for though, anyone have any input?




Help?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok. So I am finished with some school stuff and now I get to relax. Take a look at what is happening. Jvc stuff as long as it sounds good might be worth a gamble. I bet the bass is really good on them. If it has some decent clean sound. who knows. These MP cans are interesting too..It seems like the audio stuff is getting more ambitious and bolder in the sound front,looks front for the cash. So that is only a good thing there are new stuff like this out. I have to admit I am tempted to try both..


 
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hmm, Over ear cans (which I don't have, except for some sony mdr xd200), with one 50mm and three (this gotta be first) 13mm drivers for about 50$? also, detachable cables and quite good styling? I'm in. this is It. I was almost itching for some new audio gear and this might just quell my desires...
> where should I order?


 
  Those MP phones are very tempting. Hopefully when my AD900X arrives in the next couple hours I'll forget all about em... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Wow, I don't know how these CKN70s don't get more love. They sound SO GOOD!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Those MP phones are very tempting. Hopefully when my AD900X arrives in the next couple hours I'll forget all about em...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just keep in mind they do not sound anything like how they sound of the box.. It takes some time with them. 200hours is what I recommend on those. I just kept my pair burning for a while. And enjoying them. Tis what your looking for. I like that they have a different sound to the X1s. Vocal trance using the AD900X is bliss.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I have to admit the mid bass punch of the bassos are quite addicting


----------



## TekeRugburn

gee simpson said:


> Help?




Those are all quite different iems. What are you looking for?


----------



## 7S Cameron

What are the best detachable IEMs for pretty cheap?


----------



## Gee Simpson

tekerugburn said:


> Those are all quite different iems. What are you looking for?




Well I like the CKN70's sound sig so practically a bigger, bolder more detailed version of them with extra bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> What are the best detachable IEMs for pretty cheap?


 
  Why it's of course the Corecool V2s that i am selling. hoho
   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Well I like the CKN70's sound sig so practically a bigger, bolder more detailed version of them with extra bass.


 
  Gee man, i think you will love the ATH CKS1000s. The S2 and the RE400s might be too audiophile/ overly mature for your liking.  Plus you want something that can take a good beating and will last, i don't think the RE400s will cut it and the Philips S2s are semi open, hence it is less versatile than the close back iems.
   
  @Teke
   
  Looks like you are slowly becoming a Totalphile, i am proud of you my son. You getting any driver flex on those bassos???
  Anywho glad you are diggin' these "FOTM"s as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think for you Gee. Try out the CKS1000.. Give them a good burn and let them take you to a new level.. The S2 is less colored but is awesomely refined set of dynamics.. But I think you being a AT fan you haven't heard this AT sound yet. It is a window into the higher end part of AT sound. They sound amazing.. It is better at smoothing out rougher recordings vs the S2. More neutral with solid quality bass and a nice balanced sound great extension and energy or very deep layered smooth wide stage CKS1000. Once properly burned in sounds too good not to have in your collection. I think either way is fine but my gut feeling is your gonna love the CKS1000.. It is the safer one to go with if you like your AT sound.. Go with the force.. Or you could flip a coin. Lol.


----------



## nihontoman

ok, so there is a mini review on monoprice quad driver (sounds good right? ) headphones. basically they were tested straight out of the MacBook Headphone out and the reviewer said they don't have as mush high end as the monoprice IEMs have.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
  just received my 10243s today (white version of the 10244s). This is the review I just sent to Monoprice.
   
  *******************************************************
   
  I was eagerly anticipating these headphones, after hearing about them at NAMM with the cool guys in the Monoprice booth. Let me preface this by saying I've been a huge fan of Monoprice, especially their 8323 headphones. I've bought at least 10 pair for my studio and friends, and for the price, I've given them as stocking stuffers to family.
   
  The packaging of these headphones is pretty nice, and gave the impression of a quality product. There's a nice vinyl pouch that includes three different pairs of cables. (Thank you so much, Monoprice, for including replaceable cables! I don't know how many pair of headphones I've ruined by stepping on the cable, and shorting out the connection!)
   
  I plugged these headphones in and started listening to a variety of music. Since my computer audio interface is not currently here, I had to plug directly into my Mac — I know, not a great source, but it's what I've got to work with currently.
   
  I intentionally A/B'd these with a pair of my 8323s. I started with the 8323s, listening to a familiar track. and then switched over to the new 10244s. My initial reaction was a bit disappointing. These seemed muddy, or better yet, tubby, compared to the 8323s. The highs are not nearly as crisp as in the 8323s. Which got me to wondering, are the 8323s simply hyped in the upper end? I then switched to some piano jazz (Chick Corea Expressions), and started critically listening. 
   
  The 10244s for my money have some amazing imaging. Listening to these, I felt as if I were sitting right in front of the piano. And these headphones definitely have low end, without getting loose or boomy. Nice and tight. After listening for about 15 minutes, I switched back to my 8323s. Now these sounded a bit tinny and artificially high. Hmmm. Are my ears simply playing tricks on me? 
   
  I then downloaded some HD (192Khz/24 bit) aiff files, to see if perhaps a better resolution file would give better results. I listened to The Yellowjackets "Madrugada", in 24 bit, and my overall impression was a bit more favorable regarding the 10244s. Still, when I A/B them with my 8323s, the ride cymbal and hi hat "sizzles" quite nicely with the 8323s. The upper end is much more of a 'warm' sound while listening to the 10244s. 
   
  With the exception of the upper high end, the 10244s sound pretty accurate. Listening to some tracks from "Thriller" in 24bit is quite a revelation. The bass is super tight, the imaging accurate, and MJs vocals sit nicely in the mix. Everything feels in place. When I listen to the same tracks through the 8323s, the overall mix doesn't have the same 'beef' to it, although the upper highs are definitely more present.
   
  I've found that if I add about 2 dB at 8k, I can get the feeling of the high end I'm normally missing. So either my (52 year old) ears have lost too much high end, I've just gotten used to a hyped upper, or these 10244s are missing a bit in the upper high end. I find this a bit strange, given that these headphones have 3 high end drivers per side, as opposed to just 1 in the 8323s. 
   
  Initially I was ready to return these headphones, but the more I listen, the more I get used to them. They are very comfortable to wear, and I think that one won't experience ear fatigue nearly as quickly as with other headphones. I'll keep them, keep listening, and keep my mind open.  
   


   
   
  here's the link to the thread:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/671971/new-monoprice-premium-headphones-10243-10244-10245-10246


----------



## Gee Simpson

Thanks for the advice and quick replies guys. CKS1000 it is then  

How is the isolation on them btw? They are easy to drive aren't they?


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> Why it's of course the Corecool V2s that i am selling. hoho
> 
> 
> Gee man, i think you will love the ATH CKS1000s. The S2 and the RE400s might be too audiophile/ overly mature for your liking.  Plus you want something that can take a good beating and will last, i don't think the RE400s will cut it and the Philips S2s are semi open, hence it is less versatile than the close back iems.
> ...




Hahaha... They aren't my favorite. But they are better mid tier all a rounders than my gr06. 



gee simpson said:


> Well I like the CKN70's sound sig so practically a bigger, bolder more detailed version of them with extra bass.




Maybe the bassos?


----------



## sacrifice13

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Wow, I don't know how these CKN70s don't get more love. They sound SO GOOD!!


 
  I'm with you on that! I was listening to them last night and they continue to blow me away. Rock/metal sounds absolutely perfect through them.


----------



## Kamakahah

Hmm. The review for the MP phones comes from a user that just joined today, and before the release of the headphone. 

Seems odd.


----------



## waynes world

Imo, Gee is on the right track with the 1K's.


----------



## blueangel2323

Those are indeed intriguing. Monoprice has a history of products that were amazing bang for the buck, so hopefully this will be no exception. But they've really gone out on a limb there... this has got to be the world's first non-surround 4-driver full-sized headphone.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Hmm. The review for the MP phones comes from a user that just joined today, and before the release of the headphone.
> 
> Seems odd.


 
  yeah, but the headphones are already released (they are in stock). or am I missing something?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Thanks for the advice and quick replies guys. CKS1000 it is then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  With the 1Ks when the music is not on, you can hear your background/ when someone is talking to you really well. But once the music is on, you are not gonna hear a thing, or very little.  Passive isolation is not their strong point.
   
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Hahaha... They aren't my favorite. But they are better mid tier all a rounders than my gr06.
> Maybe the bassos?


 
  Let the man have his 1Ks, these lowly bassos ain't gonna cut it!!!
   
  Actually if you are on a budget, these Bassos are killa set of balanced yet smooth and warmish/ bassy set of iems with big soundstage. Nothing sounds recessed and everything comes out to play esp. dat BASS!!!
   
  The sound of the 1Ks is much more dynamic and as much as i hate this damn word "visceral" in its overall presentation, esp. the lows. It doesn't play around meng.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i was about to have WHITE RABBIT ship the Zero carbon bassos and then read more comments on the atk 1000s
  being addicted to my CKM99s It seems like i shouldnt compromise and should go straight to the cks1000s??
  do you agree????  i love the tenores i have but they are not viceral and sound studio tuned. will the cks1000s blow
  me over the edge into synthesis??


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> With the 1Ks when the music is not on, you can hear your background/ when someone is talking to you really well. But once the music is on, you are not gonna hear a thing, or very little.  Passive isolation is not their strong point.
> 
> Let the man have his 1Ks, these lowly bassos ain't gonna cut it!!!
> 
> ...




Now I just got to find someone else selling tenures... Which I think are more my sound sig. Actually the re400 probably is


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> i was about to have WHITE RABBIT ship the Zero carbon bassos and then read more comments on the atk 1000s
> being addicted to my CKM99s It seems like i shouldnt compromise and should go straight to the cks1000s??
> do you agree????  i love the tenores i have but they are not viceral and sound studio tuned. will the cks1000s blow
> me over the edge into synthesis??


 

 Welp, if you already have the tenores getting the bassos might be a bit redundant. I have never heard the tenors but it seems both are very similar in sound signature and presentation. Getting the CKS1Ks would probably add an interesting spin to your collection no doubt. I am sure they are pretty different sounding to those CKM99s of yours. If you have the CKS99s, the CKS1000s might be a bit redundant. haha
   
  But i just looked them up on Amazon jpn and their prices seemed to have jumped up, remember they were only ~$130 something but now they are $170s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a heads up that's all. Maybe that stupid top rankin' chart thing had to do with their sudden price increase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid charts!!!


----------



## Kamakahah

nihontoman said:


> yeah, but the headphones are already released (they are in stock). or am I missing something?




They don't release until tomorrow. It's actually just a rebrand though. Maybe he is commenting on the original that goes for $88


----------



## waynes world

People shoulda been jumping on them when I posting those cheopo prices! That'll teach ya!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Now I just got to find someone else selling tenures... Which I think are more my sound sig. Actually the re400 probably is


 
  LMAO, you trying to start a carbon fiber collection or something. Noticed that C&C amp of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya' know what i did a carbon fiber wrap on the headband o the ES7s and they looks so freaken BOSS now, more comfy as well. 
   
  The RE400s are probably most suitable for your bass sissy needs no doubt. 
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> People shoulda been jumping on them when I posting those cheopo prices! That'll teach ya!


 
  You should know by now no one listens to you WAYNE, don't know why you even bother.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> People shoulda been jumping on them when I posting those cheopo prices! That'll teach ya!




I hear you Wayne! Just wasn't ready for the purchase. Got a new pair of xba1 for $20! This is what I'm giving to my dad instead of the Bassos. I just can't let go of them... Might be awhile before I upgrade to CKS1000.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is crazy.. $260 for these. Lol http://www.amazon.com/Philips-X1-28-Fidelio-Headphones/dp/B00B3QD94O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373595438&sr=1-1&keywords=fidelio+x1


----------



## TekeRugburn

Gonna wait till the x1 goes for sub 200 in price.


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> LMAO, you trying to start a carbon fiber collection or something. Noticed that C&C amp of yours.  Ya' know what i did a carbon fiber wrap on the headband o the ES7s and they looks so freaken BOSS now, more comfy as well.






Yeah, I thought it looked nice. I just wrapped my friends old hd580 to make it look like the hd580 jubilee. Can't wait till I do my set. Guest Budget rig for sure... Have cables that cost me more than that entire rig.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ahhhh....i just got a tpeos h-100 for trade, now theres a pair of h-200 for $165. Wanna jump but had 2 daughter bdays this week and son due Sunday......want h200 sooo bad (until i can afford asg2 anyways.


----------



## waynes world

Wow - h200 for $165... that will go quickly.


----------



## oneoseven

I messaged him with the quickness.. Hopefully someone wasn't before me =)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is crazy.. $260 for these. Lol http://www.amazon.com/Philips-X1-28-Fidelio-Headphones/dp/B00B3QD94O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373595438&sr=1-1&keywords=fidelio+x1


 
   
  Wow! Thank goodness my threshold with those is $259!


----------



## mikaveli06

Hope u get it, i seem to buy all ur stuff anyways lol....keep that in mind


----------



## oneoseven

You'll be the first I let know of course


----------



## drbluenewmexico

WELL, White Rabbit in Japan gave me an offer i couldnt refuse on the Bassos, 75 percent less the 1000S, so i ordered the Bassos now and
  will sell some things to finance the CKS1000 investment soon...
   
  hey anyone listened to the CKM1000s?? they are !00dollars more than the 1000s..and why?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Ah man, that price increase on the CKS1000 is typical, just when I had the funds ready  I might wait now until they come back down in price.


----------



## Exesteils

Bit the bullet and ordered the squared JVC Ensnsy IEMs. Impressions to come when I've played with them a little(I wouldn't know where to start on reviews )


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *waynes world* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
  I was excited when I saw D's post! So I immediately logged in to my amazon account, clicked add to cart, confirmed credit card, voila!
  AUD 293.80 for the X1 + AUD 11.28 shipping = $305.08 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Bummer!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I was excited when I saw D's post! So I immediately logged in to my amazon account, clicked add to cart, confirmed credit card, voila!
> AUD 293.80 for the X1 + AUD 11.28 shipping = $305.08
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You'r not kidding... WAY above my threshold (whew!):
   


> [size=11.199999809265137px]
> Items:$259.94​ Shipping & handling:$12.98​ Total before tax:$272.92​ Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00​ Import Fees Deposit$45.25​  [size=14.399999618530273px]Order total: $318.17​[/size]
> [td=colspan:2]  [/td]​
> [/size]


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You should know by now no one listens to you WAYNE, don't know why you even bother.


 
   
  My self-esteem loves a good beating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I hear you Wayne! Just wasn't ready for the purchase. Got a new pair of xba1 for $20! This is what I'm giving to my dad instead of the Bassos. I just can't let go of them...


 
   
  Good deal on the xba1's! Did you get a chance to listen to them at all?
   


> Might be awhile before I upgrade to CKS1000.


 
   
  Oh well. At least you have the Bassos and those other ones (that ain't so bad!) to tie you over


----------



## Reuven

[size=10pt]Don't ever buy anything from this seller " *elefmtransmitter_aimee* "
 I bought a 500mw transmitter from him on Feb 15 2013 for 50$, it was Mono instead of Stereo
 We decided together to refund the item, I sent the item by register mail
 Up to these days the seller did not refund me and most of the times even did not answer my mails
 Remember, *DON'T BUY* anything from this seller…"[/size]


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sony had a clearance sale on the XBA line: XBA1vp $20, XBA2 $40, XBA3/ip $50!!! Can you believe it? And it's free shipping for Sony members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I can't resist so I opened the box and listened a bit... LOVELY mids! Punchy Bass! Smoooooth Highs! A mid-centric IEM. BUT: huge roll off in the sub bass, and lacks extension in upper highs. Took my Bassos for a comparo... nah! The XBA1 has NOTHING over the Bassos. Just made me realise just how AMAZING the lush mids and extended highs on the Bassos are despite the MASSIVE Bass! But in fairness to the XBA1, for $20... it's a steal!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Sony had a clearance sale on the XBA line: XBA1vp $20, XBA2 $40, XBA3/ip $50!!! Can you believe it? And it's free shipping for Sony members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yup. Even comparing the basso's too more expensive iem's, they impress. They are very good "reality check" iems. I am finding the vsd1's to be like that as well.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> [size=11.199999809265137px]
> Items:$259.94​ Shipping & handling:$12.98​ Total before tax:$272.92​ Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00​ Import Fees Deposit$45.25​  [size=14.399999618530273px]Order total: $318.17
> ​[/size]
> [td=colspan:2]  [/td]​
> [/size]  You'r not kidding... WAY above my threshold (whew!):


 
   
  Actually, that would be in US funds. When converted to CN (Canadian), it comes out to $330CN.
   
  On amazon japan they come out to $260CN. Add $40CN tenso shipping and it is $300CN. So still cheaper via amazon japan for Canadians.
   
So my new threshold for these X1's is actually my standard threshold... $200US (just likeTekeRugburn)


----------



## 7S Cameron

Two words for the AD900X: ******* amazing..


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Ah man, that price increase on the CKS1000 is typical, just when I had the funds ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Aww, I was excited to read your impressions.
   
  P.S. Get the AD900X
  P.P.S. Sorry


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Two words for the AD900X: ******* amazing..


 
   
  Pleeeeez! I've already set my sights on the X1... don't send me back to a confused situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So which  one really? X1??? AD900X???? GRRRR!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Pleeeeez! I've already set my sights on the X1... don't send me back to a confused situation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll leave it up to dsnuts to drive you further nuts since he has both. Or maybe Danny. Lord knows they are driving me nuts well enough lol.
   
  When the X1 voices start getting too loud in my head, I am very relieved that I have the AD900X's. Because when I throw them on, I think of the words of a very wise man...
   


7s cameron said:


> Two words for the AD900X: ******* amazing..


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> I'll leave it up to dsnuts to drive you further nuts since he has both. Or maybe Danny. Lord knows they are driving me nuts well enough lol.
> 
> When the X1 voices start getting too loud in my head, I am very relieved that I have the AD900X's. Because when I throw them on, I think of the words of a very wise man...




I really don't think that's helping him make a decision. Lol


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'll leave it up to dsnuts to drive you further nuts since he has both. Or maybe Danny. Lord knows they are driving me nuts well enough lol.
> 
> When the X1 voices start getting too loud in my head, I am very relieved that I have the AD900X's. Because when I throw them on, I think of the words of a very wise man...


 
   Ahhh c'mon Wayne! Not you too?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But I think I'd look awesome with those X1s on


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Ahhh c'mon Wayne! Not you too?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  We would *all* look awesome with those X1's on! That is until we're busted during a frenzy of head-banging lol!


----------



## d marc0

^+1


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Two words for the AD900X: ******* amazing..


 

 Would you believe me if I told you in around 200 hours they are gonna freak you out. Lol! Glad to hear I didn't stir you wrong.. The AD900X is an experience that is for certain.
   
  That stage is pretty freaking great... Enjoy my friend and give us some impressions.


----------



## lalala6

Dsnuts, can you compare the bass of X1 vs WS99? Which one makes the better basshead can?

Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

WS99.being a closed can has more emphasis in the bass region yet is balanced for a bass emphasized can. Something that is easier said than done on most bassy cans. The X1 takes that to a different level of refinement more stage detail open with bass which again not too many open cans can dish out but also cost up to $100 more.. There are bassier headphones out there but to me if the mids and highs don't have good presence then they will be lacking..
   
  If your a fan of deep rumble but also want full mids and non fatiguing highs the WS99. If you want a higher end audio experience and don't mind a little sound leak to achieve a grander stage the X1 the bass end is not enough for big bass fans but what is there is excellent. It is a complete package in sound...
   
  I think both are excellent cans..the X1 is not portable however and the WS99 is are easier to drive over the X1.  More isolation the bigger bass helps drown out street noise on the WS99. The X1 makes for  an excellent home listening experience the WS99 is more versatile as they can be used on the go or at home.
   
  I just did a quick A/B and my thoughs were correct on the bass difference. The WS99 has more bass emphasis. The real shocker here is the X1 is not too far off.. WS99 has the sub bass region as well but the X1 is not too far off but has that air/ space  with that bass which to my ears is something wicked. Lol.


----------



## mikaveli06

X1 for $250 in trade section including shipping in US. 

Oneseven, i see the h200 sold, did u score them??


----------



## acidtripwow

JVC earphone HA-FX40
   
So I got a set of these and tried them out.  At first I thought DSNUTS was nuts since these sounded terrible to me.  They sounded tinny with a very bright high end.  I then set the eq on my iPod Classic to Treble Reduce and then it sounded a lot better.  I run them from my iPod to my Voyager amp which tames the sound even more since it's a warmer sounding amp.  I also changed the tips to Comply TX-400 foam tips which I use for most if not all my IEMs.  Now they do sound quite good for a $20 earphone.  I like the detail in these and the bass is quite full.  They sound a lot better to me over time and I enjoy them more every day.  I think they are only good for certain types of music like Pop, light Rock and Jazz.  Overall an excellent buy for around $20.


----------



## blueangel2323

acidtripwow said:


> JVC earphone HA-FX40
> 
> So I got a set of these and tried them out.  At first I thought DSNUTS was nuts since these sounded terrible to me.  They sounded tinny with a very bright high end.  I then set the eq on my iPod Classic to Treble Reduce and then it sounded a lot better.  I run them from my iPod to my Voyager amp which tames the sound even more since it's a warmer sounding amp.  I also changed the tips to Comply TX-400 foam tips which I use for most if not all my IEMs.  Now they do sound quite good for a $20 earphone.  I like the detail in these and the bass is quite full.  They sound a lot better to me over time and I enjoy them more every day.  I think they are only good for certain types of music like Pop, light Rock and Jazz.  Overall an excellent buy for around $20.



 
 Yeah I had the FX31 which is basically a slightly higher end version of the FX40; similar sound signatures with a bit more detail and refinement. They sounded like they took a pair of very good-sounding, slightly v-shaped earphones, and then added a treble booster EQ. Thankfully the frequency response is actually quite smooth (no big spikes or dips) so with a treble reducing EQ they sound very good.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> WS99.being a closed can has more emphasis in the bass region yet is balanced for a bass emphasized can. Something that is easier said than done on most bassy cans. The X1 takes that to a different level of refinement more stage detail open with bass which again not too many open cans can dish out but also cost up to $100 more.. There are bassier headphones out there but to me if the mids and highs don't have good presence then they will be lacking..
> 
> If your a fan of deep rumble but also want full mids and non fatiguing highs the WS99. If you want a higher end audio experience and don't mind a little sound leak to achieve a grander stage the X1 the bass end is not enough for big bass fans but what is there is excellent. It is a complete package in sound...
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Agree! And yes, I have both too. So the X1 hit me for $286, then in a few days dropped to like $275. I contacted amazon and they refunded me the difference. Now in two days since I've owned them they'll dropped another $18. I was thinking about hitting amazon again, but the X1 is clearly worth $275, and an insane bargain at $257. I've already started the intense the burn-in process, and fear that amazon will tell me to send them back and buy over again to get the $18 discount. Not worth the hassle the second time around. If you can, buy these headphones!! Now I'm interested in the headphones under the X1. I'm still not interested in the S2 though, Dsnuts. My earphones cravings is satisfied with the AS-2, V6, H200 and RE400 .....Well... I'm Onkyo fan so I will purchase their earphone when it comes out next week. I can't see myself reaching for anymore headphones either. X1, WS99, and A900x are really satisfying.

 S500, M-50 and Creative Live available for sale if anyone is interested. Inbox me. Good phones but not my favorite sound signatures, or I found something better. No rush. Happy listening.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> Aww, I was excited to read your impressions.
> 
> P.S. Get the AD900X
> P.P.S. Sorry




Luckily the AD900X don't suit my taste going by people's descriptions of them. I'm strictly an IEM person now as well.


----------



## vlenbo

Im laughing so hard right now. I just solved the d r iver "flex" problem. Guys, just reinsert the original tips of the bassos/tenores and this "driver flex" problem leaves. I tested it on bot u sides of the phones. It hurt like an inferno when I inserted the earphones with bruteforce, but it was for you guys! Unfortunately, removing them still causes that noise, but it works! I think changing tips works well


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Would you believe me if I told you in around 200 hours they are gonna freak you out. Lol! Glad to hear I didn't stir you wrong.. The AD900X is an experience that is for certain.
> 
> That stage is pretty freaking great... Enjoy my friend and give us some impressions.


 
  I definitely believe it. I just can't believe how these sound on open box, I can't even imagine them with 200 hours!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Luckily the AD900X don't suit my taste going by people's descriptions of them. I'm strictly an IEM person now as well.


 
  To me they sound like the CKN70s on steroids, but maybe I'm crazy xD I have no idea how you can stick to IEMs, I've been going crazy without a pair of over-ears!


----------



## jant71

Got my new addition today...

   Won't have a chance to try them out for a bit but they are handsome and they do have larger housings and now their nice cable has a lower profile RA plug. So far so good!


----------



## quisxx

A bit off topjc, but this is surely the place to ask such a question. Seeing as this is pretty much the "imported via tenso thread" I wanted to know whats the most my fellow NA'cans have spent on japanese goods and avoided custom fees?  Wanted to buy something for $220, but if customs fee is applied I'm better off buying domestic.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on those Sennheiser PCX 95 Jant.


----------



## 7S Cameron

@Dsnuts: How the hell you burn these in?!! They're so loud!


----------



## DannyBai

He's got a man cave


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> He's got a man cave


 
  I have to burn them in in my bedroom. When I'm at work I don't reeally care if it's loud, but I like to burn my headphones when I go to bed too. I fall asleep with the TV on, so they don't have to be completely silent, but I don't wanna hear them over my TV. I tried wrapping them in a blanket and it didn't do anything xD


----------



## Dsnuts

It is called throwing all your winter coats and blankets on the phones. Your gonna have to do just that in the closet. Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is called throwing all your winter coats and blankets on the phones. Your gonna have to do just that in the closet. Lol.


 
  Sounds like a plan, good thing these have a long cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, the only thing I can complain about is the bass response with these. I can hear all the bass, it just has zero impact. I have a feeling this will improve a lot with burn in, is that an accurate assumption?


----------



## DannyBai

7s cameron said:


> I have to burn them in in my bedroom. When I'm at work I don't reeally care if it's loud, but I like to burn my headphones when I go to bed too. I fall asleep with the TV on, so they don't have to be completely silent, but I don't wanna hear them over my TV. I tried wrapping them in a blanket and it didn't do anything xD




I'm in the same predicament as you. Pillows and blankets are still not enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup @ approximately 150 hours..They don't have a beefy bass end to them but the bass fills out nicely with burn in. .Get at it. They will only get better sounding from this point forward.


----------



## kova4a

http://www.amazon.es/Philips-Fidelio-S2-Auriculares-intraaural/dp/B00BQ8R76K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1373661142&sr=8-2&keywords=philips+fidelio+s2  I'm seriously tempted right now


----------



## quartertone

Get the S1 from there and save €30. The sound is virtually the same according to joker, it's mostly the build and tips that differ.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'm in the same predicament as you. Pillows and blankets are still not enough.


 
  How do you like them anyway?
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yup @ approximately 150 hours..They don't have a beefy bass end to them but the bass fills out nicely with burn in. .Get at it. They will only get better sounding from this point forward.


 
  I don't need beefy bass, that's what the WS99 is for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need to find a way to muffle these when burning them in...


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Get the S1 from there and save €30. The sound is virtually the same according to joker, it's mostly the build and tips that differ.


 
  Yeah, I know - but these look so pretty


----------



## Dsnuts

I did read that the S2 has a slight increase in bass and and does have the premium looks and build over the S1.. I was telling Danny in a PM that if the S2 had less bass I don't know if I would be as happy with their sound..


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I did read that the S2 has a slight increase in bass and and does have the premium looks and build over the S1.. I was telling Danny in a PM that if the S2 had less bass I don't know if I would be as happy with their sound..


 
  Well, I'll take that into consideration. I might just wait for now. To be honest the one iem I really want to hear is the cks1000 but why did it have to stick out like that - I just need to get over this and bring myself to getting one.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> How do you like them anyway?
> 
> I don't need beefy bass, that's what the WS99 is for
> 
> ...


 
  I really like them.  I'm not a fan of the fit.  It's a little loose on me but manageable.  It lacked bass at the beginning but I find it really nice now.  Biggest open sound I've heard.


----------



## Gee Simpson

What I find is effective in blocking out the sound of loud burn in is bubble wrap. If any of you guys have any of that lying around then try and wrap your IEM's/Headphones in that.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> What I find is effective in blocking out the sound of loud burn in is bubble wrap. If any of you guys have any of that lying around then try and wrap your IEM's/Headphones in that.


 
   
  With IEMs, I usually remove one tip and then insert both drivers into the same tip, one in each end. At first, I wondered if providing this very stiff, air-tight resistance to the drivers might hurt them, but so far, so good....


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> What I find is effective in blocking out the sound of loud burn in is bubble wrap. If any of you guys have any of that lying around then try and wrap your IEM's/Headphones in that.



I dont have any, but thanks for the tip; I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> What I find is effective in blocking out the sound of loud burn in is bubble wrap. If any of you guys have any of that lying around then try and wrap your IEM's/Headphones in that.


 
  Awesome tip.


----------



## vlenbo

Im laughing so hard right now. I just solved the d r iver "flex" problem. Guys, just reinsert the original tips of the bassos/tenores and this "driver flex" problem leaves. I tested it on bot u sides of the phones. It hurt like an inferno when I inserted the earphones with bruteforce, but it was for you guys!


----------



## quartertone

^ Didn't work for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> Im laughing so hard right now. I just solved the d r iver "flex" problem. Guys, just reinsert the original tips of the bassos/tenores and this "driver flex" problem leaves. I tested it on bot u sides of the phones. It hurt like an inferno when I inserted the earphones with bruteforce, but it was for you guys!


 

 LoL i get even worse driver flex with the stock tips, that's why i had to tip roll with others. Always try the stock ones 1st.
   
  @ Gee
   
  thanks for the tip meng, will try it on my next set of cans. IEMs don't bother me when they are burning in, but cans are loud as a mofo. Oh Danny i think cleared you out of ALL your bubble wrap from the stuff you sent me.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> LoL i get even worse driver flex with the stock tips, that's why i had to tip roll with others. Always try the stock ones 1st.
> 
> @ Gee
> 
> thanks for the tip meng, will try it on my next set of cans. IEMs don't bother me when they are burning in, but cans are loud as a mofo. Oh Danny i think cleared you out of ALL your bubble wrap from the stuff you sent me.




I have plenty more. I sell as much as buy. Looks like my sales on eBay are getting some good deals.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have plenty more. I sell as much as buy. Looks like my sales on eBay are getting some good deals.


 

 I'll give you $100 for those AKGs right now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The buyers are getting sweet deals cuz of low ballin' or your gears are selling for better prices than expected??? 
   
  If the latter congrats, if the formers you done goofed!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok Guys I got something that might be new for ya'll. I just did a review for NuForce and yes there is a NE-700M vs a Basso comparo on there. http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/nuforce-review-ne-700m-ne-650m#post_9611289


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I'll give you $100 for those AKGs right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  wasn't getting any offers on here so what the hell.  eBayers are getting a good deal.  COP's for $66, I should just pull it.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Okay, this is my method to silence the AD900X while I'm burning them in: they are currently in the back corner of my closet (floor is carpet), under a pile of clothes, under a soft guitar case, with a mattress in front of it, and the closet door is closed. I have them at 100% on my computer and I can't hear a thing xD


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok Guys I got something that might be new for ya'll. I just did a review for NuForce and yes there is a NE-700M vs a Basso comparo on there. http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/nuforce-review-ne-700m-ne-650m#post_9611289


 
  Those are very intriguing. They have a mainstream modern look going for them as well (700s).


----------



## eke2k6

Guys. Vsonic VSD1. Go. Now. Don't even hesitate. 

Dsnuts. I'm talking to you too. Now bro. If there was ever a time to trust me, it's now. 

I can't believe what I'm hearing.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Guys. Vsonic VSD1. Go. Now. Don't even hesitate.
> 
> Dsnuts. I'm talking to you too. Now bro. If there was ever a time to trust me, it's now.
> 
> I can't believe what I'm hearing.


 
   
  Sheesh... about time lol! But you do speak the truth. They are great. I love mine, and have never missed my BE's because of them


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Guys. Vsonic VSD1. Go. Now. Don't even hesitate.
> 
> Dsnuts. I'm talking to you too. Now bro. If there was ever a time to trust me, it's now.
> 
> I can't believe what I'm hearing.


 
  Damn straight.  Very good indeed.  I have the VSD1S coming too.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Damn straight.  Very good indeed.  I have the VSD1S coming too.


 
   
  If I was told the only iems I could have were the VSD1's and the Basso's, I would be quite content! (and end up spending a lot less money lol)


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If I was told the only iems I could have were the VSD1's and the Basso's, I would be quite content! (and end up spending a lot less money lol)


 
  Me too Wayne, me too.


----------



## eke2k6

waynes world said:


> If I was told the only iems I could have were the VSD1's and the Basso's, I would be quite content! (and end up spending a lot less money lol)




Don't lie to yourselves guys. You know just as well as I do that there's no going back once you've become accustomed to a certain level of quality. 

Still, the VSD1 is just as revolutionary as the 8320 was, IMO.


----------



## mikaveli06

I got vsd1 today and am very impressed (10 min only). Ive always considered the 07BE, but have never heard any vsonic before. Is the 07 worth picking up used of coarse. 

Has there been any updat on the 08 or 7007 whatever they are callin it


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Don't lie to yourselves guys. You know just as well as I do that there's no going back once you've become accustomed to a certain level of quality.
> 
> Still, the VSD1 is just as revolutionary as the 8320 was, IMO.


 
  Yeah, you're kinda right but can you imagine if the VSD1 existed at this price  few years ago - we probably wouldn't be here and would be just enjoying our music.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Don't lie to yourselves guys. You know just as well as I do that there's no going back once you've become accustomed to a certain level of quality.
> 
> Still, the VSD1 is just as revolutionary as the 8320 was, IMO.


 
  Have you heard the RE-400?


----------



## Niyologist

Translated the review, using Google Translator from this website for the BLOX BI3:
   
  http://pantip.com/topic/30576135
   
  Many people will recognize the name BLOX then some head-fi that came in awhile ago. I've just recently come to the attention BLOX own then I deal directly with people to get behind the microphone. It appears that I speak very good to me, I was secretly ordered ANV3 sound is good too. But I have a little problem with the bass. I returned to change. But a new push into ANV3se which is worse than the original. I was a little sick. That way you do not have to say sorry. It's not cool to steam.

 A few days earlier. Way to send mail to that. The new headphones are finished. I will try to do the review? So I rushed home and told Takhu immediately that "lose to St. Louis! Maloney held the "I was told a few days I will send it to u.

 2 days ago I arrived home, I like it ... it's on the order of months yet to come aliexpress since my 555 is that it has this really little reason why it oversea soon as I peed on a FedEX. which are exactly the same afterwards.

 It's enough to open the box carefully. By removing at least two feet balancing parcel box and then rubbing his hands repeatedly torn crumpled little pieces around ... (If one of BLOX to read what I said I was joking).

 Suddenly the light was rising out of the box! Shore shore shore .... (I) in a black box in isolation from the In-ear headphones ... it is not really because I was not shocked when I was told before that. The first in-ear.

 Packaging is not surprising, but rather view are investing more than ever (who had a touch of the TM7 BLOX before since I knew that the earbud headphones that money to invest, but only really).

 With excitement. I slowly opened the box slowly ... I put a finger on the headset to the tray ... Oh no ... tray ..? I poked it with his finger and grope around I finally decided to see what the box upside down. Appear to have little headphones come out and clear bag. Followed by the neck and 1 set ...-_-'a ............ still a BLOX me anyway.

 This headset is interesting in that. Work better than the earbud cable is removable and very well! It looks good, is not worthy of much BLOX 55.

 As this sounds surprising that the box labeled Driver is 6.8mm and the Dynamic but it seems to be off to a traditional B-Armature Earphones Multidriver I say like 2 driver itself is similar in dimension to sony. my ex600.
 But it does not sound screechy. Try as many songs. I also feel that the sound is a little sharp. Byrne would have to wait, then that the effect remains.

 But another is a headphone that is very likely. Byrne is hoping the same too.

 Wait a full review after I burn it, especially the fans BLOX.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Have you heard the RE-400?


 
  RE-400 are awesome. The bass really surprised me on these. I was expecting them to be really bass light, but to my surprise they have more bass than I expected. The bass is about the same quantity as the Tenore's and maybe slightly less than my GR07 MKII's.


----------



## vaxick

Got the JVC FX80's in the mail today as I snagged them at a price that was too good to pass up.  Became interested in them after enjoying the sound coming of the JVC S500's and I have to say, I'm excited to see how they open up after their long burn period.  All I can say right now is that they seem like they will be a great replacement to the FXT90's.  Tested them out for a few minutes and am already happy to see the bass is leaps and bounds stronger than it was in the FXT90's.  Something that always was a disappointment when using the FXT90's.  I was turned off by the comfort when first wearing the FX80's, but after a few minutes they started to feel much more natural in my ears.  Happy for this as JVC seems to be one of the few IEM manufacturers that my tiny ears don't scream in agony when wearing.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





vaxick said:


> Got the JVC FX80's in the mail today as I snagged them at a price that was too good to pass up.  Became interested in them after enjoying the sound coming of the JVC S500's and I have to say, I'm excited to see how they open up after their long burn period.  All I can say right now is that they seem like they will be a great replacement to the FXT90's.  Tested them out for a few minutes and am already happy to see the bass is leaps and bounds stronger than it was in the FXT90's.  Something that always was a disappointment when using the FXT90's.  I was turned off by the comfort when first wearing the FX80's, but after a few minutes they started to feel much more natural in my ears.  Happy for this as JVC seems to be one of the few IEM manufacturers that my tiny ears don't scream in agony when wearing.


 
  Wait until they're burned in. If you like them now you will LOVE them afterward. It was hard for me to like them in the beginning because they had a very cold and lifeless sounding. The bass was also very "clicky" sounding.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. I found the SQ of the FXD80's more suitable for me as well. Plus, I had some driver flex issues with the FXT90's.


----------



## Zelda

can you see this ^ ?


----------



## PeterDLai

UNBEATABLE SOUND QUALITY? Looks like this thread can be closed, no need to look anywhere else now!


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> UNBEATABLE SOUND QUALITY? Looks like this thread can be closed, no need to look anywhere else now!


 

 Indeed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On topic: Those do sound interesting. I'd like to see how Hisound would present this "unbeatable" sound.


----------



## nihontoman

another hybrid? MEH... what we need is quad dynamic iem with micro drivers...


----------



## Dsnuts

A Declaration... X1s are officially insane.
   
   I have been burning my pair in pretty much on and off since I got them. Guys that own these people are gonna think I am crazy but. Burn in for these phones you guys have no idea. The bass on my pair is off the chain nice the overall sound is so dynamic. I read through Tylls review of them but on my pair even the low hitting low los are defined tight textured to crazy levels with intoxicating rumble. All my other cans are crying foul right about now..
   
  If you guys are looking for a sound signature you can latch onto use these as a goal. One of these days. You must hear the X1 fully burned in..I am finally getting to enjoy these things and I have to say I am just completely blown away by their absolutely wonderful sound. I know it is easy and natural to get used to a phone but I never really got used to their sound because school time. I would periodically listen in on them here and there but I don't recall these cans sounds this good from open box.  My S2 share similarities to the X1 but it is the X1 that has an added dimension. The scope of sound is grander on the X1 bass is fuller with more authority,  sound a touch sweeter with that nasty large sized stage of the cans. I have wider sounding cans the AD900X but the use of that stage is what is killer on the X1s .. I am imagining just how much one would have to spend to reproduce this sound with speakers..It is amazing to me that we can get this type of sound in a sub $300 headphone..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A Declaration... X1s are officially insane.
> 
> I have been burning my pair in pretty much on and off since I got them. Guys that own these people are gonna think I am crazy but. Burn in for these phones you guys have no idea. The bass on my pair is off the chain nice the overall sound is so dynamic. I read through Tylls review of them but on my pair even the low hitting low los are defined tight textured to crazy levels with intoxicating rumble. All my other cans are crying foul right about now..
> 
> If you guys are looking for a sound signature you can latch onto use these as a goal. One of these days. You must hear the X1 fully burned in..I am finally getting to enjoy these things and I have to say I am just completely blown away by their absolutely wonderful sound. I know it is easy and natural to get used to a phone but I never really got used to their sound because school time. I would periodically listen in on them here and there but I don't recall these cans sounds this good from open box.  My S2 share similarities to the X1 but it is the X1 that has an added dimension. The scope of sound is grander on the X1 bass is fuller with more authority,  sound a touch sweeter with that nasty large sized stage of the cans. I have wider sounding cans the AD900X but the use of that stage is what is killer on the X1s .. I am imagining just how much one would have to spend to reproduce this sound with speakers..It is amazing to me that we can get this type of sound in a sub $300 headphone..


 

 X1 it is then!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Do It!!


----------



## d marc0

Waaaaah! I'm about to order a C5 but then I read D's declaration... This is driving me NUTS!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A Declaration... X1s are officially insane.
> 
> I have been burning my pair in pretty much on and off since I got them. Guys that own these people are gonna think I am crazy but. Burn in for these phones you guys have no idea. The bass on my pair is off the chain nice the overall sound is so dynamic. I read through Tylls review of them but on my pair even the low hitting low los are defined tight textured to crazy levels with intoxicating rumble. All my other cans are crying foul right about now..
> 
> If you guys are looking for a sound signature you can latch onto use these as a goal. One of these days. You must hear the X1 fully burned in..I am finally getting to enjoy these things and I have to say I am just completely blown away by their absolutely wonderful sound. I know it is easy and natural to get used to a phone but I never really got used to their sound because school time. I would periodically listen in on them here and there but I don't recall these cans sounds this good from open box.  My S2 share similarities to the X1 but it is the X1 that has an added dimension. The scope of sound is grander on the X1 bass is fuller with more authority,  sound a touch sweeter with that nasty large sized stage of the cans. I have wider sounding cans the AD900X but the use of that stage is what is killer on the X1s .. I am imagining just how much one would have to spend to reproduce this sound with speakers..It is amazing to me that we can get this type of sound in a sub $300 headphone..


 
  And you told me to get the AD900X O.o


----------



## Dsnuts

Your telling me your regretting getting them? I never regretted getting a pair of AD900Xs. Ya I got another open can but it don't take away from the brilliance that is the AD900X. There will always be better..I have my AD900X right next to my X1. Both of them have a different sound from the other. That is what makes this hobby so awesome. I don't know if this hobby would be as fun if everything sounded the same..You happen to have one of ATs finest sounding cans for the money.  For you I would have still recommended the AD900X as you needed to hear them for your preferences. Wait till you hear those after proper burn. Then you can tell me if I was wrong..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> And you told me to get the AD900X O.o


 
   
  Cameron, if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen lol!
   
  What I am trying to say is, be happy with the AD900X. They are awesome. There will always be something else that is enticing. Always. Get used to it, and enjoy what you have!
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your telling me your regretting getting them? I never regretted getting a pair of AD900Xs. Ya I got a another open can but it don't take away from the brilliance that is the AD900X. There will always be better..


 
   
  Exactly. I can't wait to get the X1 some day. But I love the AD900X's, so there's absolutely nooooo hurry


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Don't lie to yourselves guys. You know just as well as I do that there's no going back once you've become accustomed to a certain level of quality.
> 
> Still, the VSD1 is just as revolutionary as the 8320 was, IMO.


 
   
  You are correct to a degree Eke. But the Basso's are $65, and the VSD1's were $37, and whenever I throw them on even after listening to my 1K's or H200's, I am *not* repulsed disappointed by them (like I am with other iems), but instead, I am quite surprised by how much I am enjoying them. So to me, that's pretty awesome.
   
  Edit: "repulsed" was a bit strong so I edited it. Regardless, I can already foresee the abuse that Sf will be slinging at me lol.


----------



## akarise

I've been listening to my AD900X together with the Sabre DAC and E12 for a few weeks, and I have to say WOW, this combination really turns the AD900X into a can that has been able to take every kind of music I throw at it! Before I would usually switch to my WS99 for music that benefited from more powerful bass production, but the AD900X has really become my go-to can for just about everything. The E12 with its base boost really does an amazing job filling out its relatively weaker bass. Makes me kinda wonder how this combination compares to the X1...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> I've been listening to my AD900X together with the Sabre DAC and E12 for a few weeks, and I have to say WOW, this combination really turns the AD900X into a can that has been able to take every kind of music I throw at it! Before I would usually switch to my WS99 for music that benefited from more powerful bass production, but the AD900X has really become my go-to can for just about everything. The E12 with its base boost really does an amazing job filling out its relatively weaker bass. Makes me kinda wonder how this combination compares to the X1...


 
   
  +1! Yup. I love the ELE DAC + E12 + AD900X, and now that I have the Sabre DAC, the Sabre DAC + E12 + AD900X synergy is just stupid good


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't own a E12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Waiting for my X3 is testing me.


----------



## akarise

Btw Wayne, how much better does your experience with your WS99 get when paired with the C&C BH? I kinda decided that I was basically gonna stay out of the headphone-buying game for a while now that I basically have everything I need now, but it saddens me that my WS99 don't get as much use because of the crazy Sabre/E12/AD900X synergy going on. I can't help but keep staring at the buy screen for a C&C BH... was wondering if you could give me your opinion. (Sorta hoping this doesn't lead me to drop another $100 haha)


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't own a E12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looking forward to your impressions with it!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I don't own a E12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Btw (as you probably guessed), I bailed on the X3. I need something sooner than later, so I opted to go with the "functionally lacking" but "SQ inspired" Colorfly C3. I'll be pairing it with the C&C BH amp - it will be my portable rig - and from all accounts that combo should work stunningly well with the H-200's (although I think that it will probably work very well with my other iems as well). As for the AD900X's, I will most likely continue to use them with the Sabre Dac + E12. But I'm ok with that 
   
  I'm sure that the X3 will rock for you though!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Btw Wayne, how much better does your experience with your WS99 get when paired with the C&C BH? I kinda decided that I was basically gonna stay out of the headphone-buying game for a while now that I basically have everything I need now, but it saddens me that my WS99 don't get as much use because of the crazy Sabre/E12/AD900X synergy going on. I can't help but keep staring at the buy screen for a C&C BH... was wondering if you could give me your opinion. (Sorta hoping this doesn't lead me to drop another $100 haha)


 
   
  Yes, the E12+AD900X provides an amazing synergy (whether off of the ele dac or the sabre dac).
   
  And yes, the BH+WS99 provides very nice synergy - more exciting to me than the E12+WS99 synergy. The C&C BH brightens up the 99's nicely, and open up their soundstage as well. Having said that, I guess that I am more "mids-oriented", so I am considering getting sucked into the ES700's. But I digress...
   
  Basically, I would recommend anyone getting the C&C BH. To me it makes the 99's sound more appealing (especially off of my Clip Zip), so it would probably breath life into the 99s for you as well. Also, the BH is a small, wonderful amp with an 80 hour battery life that makes all of my iems sound better off of the clip zip (and I have even bigger expectations off of the C3). So if you have a portable setup, I'd highly recommend the BH.


----------



## Dsnuts

Off topic but this movie looks like a modern day Godzilla. My buddy told me to go see this at the movies. Might have to.
   




   
  How does this have anything to do with phones. It don't. Lol.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Your telling me your regretting getting them? I never regretted getting a pair of AD900Xs. Ya I got another open can but it don't take away from the brilliance that is the AD900X. There will always be better..I have my AD900X right next to my X1. Both of them have a different sound from the other. That is what makes this hobby so awesome. I don't know if this hobby would be as fun if everything sounded the same..You happen to have one of ATs finest sounding cans for the money.  For you I would have still recommended the AD900X as you needed to hear them for your preferences. Wait till you hear those after proper burn. Then you can tell me if I was wrong..


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Cameron, if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen lol!
> 
> What I am trying to say is, be happy with the AD900X. They are awesome. There will always be something else that is enticing. Always. Get used to it, and enjoy what you have!
> 
> ...


 
  Woah, calm down guys, I was just kidding xD I love my AD900X, there is no way I could be sick of them already, they're so new to me. They blew me away at open box, maybe because these are my first open headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that stage makes you realize how limited in ears are in stage in comparison.  That being said it is crazy how good stage can get for in ears but lets be real they don't have stage like that.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes, the E12+AD900X provides an amazing synergy (whether off of the ele dac or the sabre dac).
> 
> And yes, the BH+WS99 provides very nice synergy - more exciting to me than the E12+WS99 synergy. The C&C BH brightens up the 99's nicely, and open up their soundstage as well. Having said that, I guess that I am more "mids-oriented", so I am considering getting sucked into the ES700's. But I digress...
> 
> Basically, I would recommend anyone getting the C&C BH. To me it makes the 99's sound more appealing (especially off of my Clip Zip), so it would probably breath life into the 99s for you as well. Also, the BH is a small, wonderful amp with an 80 hour battery life that makes all of my iems sound better off of the clip zip (and I have even bigger expectations off of the C3). So if you have a portable setup, I'd highly recommend the BH.


 
   
  Thanks for your input! Well I don't really have a need for a portable setup but it seems like it would be great for my desktop regardless. I would love for the WS99 to have a larger soundstage. I felt a bit tempted by the ES700  because of its supposedly amazing mids also but I think on-ear headphones are too uncomfortable for long listening sessions. Dsnuts, out of curiosity, what is your preferred setup for listening to the WS99 at home?
   
  DAMN that movie almost looks like it could be a live action version of Neon Genesis Evangelion!


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Off topic but this movie looks like a modern day Godzilla. My buddy told me to go see this at the movies. Might have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The BEST original film ever released this year so far! I'm so glad that Hollywood has finally done justice to Japanese creativity. Far from the disappointing Godzilla adaptation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And what better date to release it than my birthday: July 12


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I opted to go with the "functionally lacking" but "SQ inspired" Colorfly C3. I'll be pairing it with the C&C BH amp - it will be my portable rig - and from all accounts that combo should work stunningly well with the H-200's (although I think that it will probably work very well with my other iems as well).


 
  I have that exact combo, and as much as I like by BH, I actually don't feel it really adds anything here. The H-200 already has strong, clear treble and bass, and the SF switch can easily degrade the sound (depending on the recording). The C3 is great though. It wasn't a night and day difference coming from my Fuze, but the upgrade gradually became clearer and now it's obvious if I switch back. The UI is buggy and awkward, but it looks pretty and you get used to it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Btw (as you probably guessed), I bailed on the X3. I need something sooner than later, so I opted to go with the "functionally lacking" but "SQ inspired" Colorfly C3. I'll be pairing it with the C&C BH amp - it will be my portable rig - and from all accounts that combo should work stunningly well with the H-200's (although I think that it will probably work very well with my other iems as well). As for the AD900X's, I will most likely continue to use them with the Sabre Dac + E12. But I'm ok with that
> 
> I'm sure that the X3 will rock for you though!


 
   
  The reason why I am sticking with the X3. and I know how tempting these threads are is because I think if they drive my X1 to the power I want it then that alone will be worth the price to get one. Not to mention I hate having a source and amp stuck to it. The lesser stuff I am toting around the better for me. The X3 should be good like that. I have plenty of brighter signature ears and headphones that can benefit from some warmth too so I welcome Fiio tuning to go along with many of my phones.
   
   
  Quote: 





akarise said:


> Thanks for your input! Well I don't really have a need for a portable setup but it seems like it would be great for my desktop regardless. I would love for the WS99 to have a larger soundstage. I felt a bit tempted by the ES700  because of its supposedly amazing mids also but I think on-ear headphones are too uncomfortable for long listening sessions. Dsnuts, out of curiosity, what is your preferred setup for listening to the WS99 at home?
> 
> DAMN that movie almost looks like it could be a live action version of Neon Genesis Evangelion!


 
  All AT fans should eventually get themselves an ES700.. The sound quality is so good I did an A/B against my X1 last night and I have to say I would have a hard time getting rid of either one of them.. Forward mids is one thing but then it has sweetness to the sound. Some added cinnamon to them mids. The comfy part on them is easily solved with a WS55 pad change..
   
  I have 3 home set ups. My main Denon rack I have in my cave and I also have a dedicated burn in station using my Audinst MX2 and my Asus gaming/entertainment lappy in the kitchen set up with my Meridian Explorer and some Altec Lansing speakers connected to it..I am at the house by myself so it is usually pumping with music all day long. It is a party at the Dsnuts residence all the time always.   Well that is until I have to start school again.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> The reason why I am sticking with the X3. and I know how tempting these threads are is because I think if they drive my X1 to the power I want it then that alone will be worth the price to get one. Not to mention I hate having a source and amp stuck to it. The lesser stuff I am toting around the better for me. The X3 should be good like that. I have plenty of brighter signature ears and headphones that can benefit from some warmth too so I welcome Fiio tuning to go along with many of my phones.
> 
> 
> All AT fans should eventually get themselves an ES700.. The sound quality is so good I did an A/B against my X1 last night and I have to say I would have a hard time getting rid of either one of them.. Forward mids is one thing but then it has sweetness to the sound. Some added cinnamon to them mids. The comfy part on them is easily solved with a WS55 pad change..
> ...


 
  What about the ws99? Now that the x1s are fully burned in, does the bass of the x1's mercilessly slap the nooks out of the ath-ws99s? I have mine on burn-in as well as the cks99s (which btw are getting slightly smoother and less silibant by the hour), and I was just wondering how the bass between the two compare. 
   
  @dmarc0, did you get to watch the pacific rim movie yet? I'm guessing you might have either seen the movie, or based your views off of the trailer in order to comment about it. I am curious to know because I want to be entranced by a great movie later this week!


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass is a bigger on the WS99 but quality on the X1s bass end is a marvel. Impact is not too far off of the WS99. Never heard an open back phone with this good a bass end. As for pacific rim my buddy that told me to go watch it is a movie holic and he tells me it is THE movie to watch. Epic was his terminology when describing that movie. That is all the score I need to read about that to go see it.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bass is a bigger on the WS99 but quality on the X1s bass end is a marvel. Impact is not too far off of the WS99. Never heard an open back phone with this good a bass end. As for pacific rim my buddy that told me to go watch it is a movie holic and he tells me it is THE movie to watch. Epic was his terminology when describing that movie. That is all the score I need to read about that to go see it.


 
  Agreed, the ws99's bass is definitely grand, and the quality is seamless to me. I have to admit that I do enjoy the es700's bass a bit more because of its leaner bass signature and similar impact, but I do love the giant bass these put off!
   
  I see that you are not the only one who hypes certain merchandise, lol. Awesome! I will watch it this week then, and hope for the best! It also looks like the x1's are the next headphone for me. I was thinking of getting the x3 player as well. The release of the x3 fiio player is late july through mid-august, correct?


----------



## Dsnuts

I hope by the end of this month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I hope by the end of this month. Fingers crossed.


 
  For the sake of the people who pre-ordered (you included, of course), let it be done that july 26th will be the exact day!
   
I hope...


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





vlenbo said:


> @dmarc0, did you get to watch the pacific rim movie yet? I'm guessing you might have either seen the movie, or based your views off of the trailer in order to comment about it. I am curious to know because I want to be entranced by a great movie later this week!


 
   
  @vlenbo, mate! This is the movie that I've been waiting for so long... Have you ever seen Robot Jox? Tell me, when was the last time you saw GIANT Robots in a movie? Me, that was in the early 90's with Robot Jox! Transformers? IMO the Transformers adaptation was a disappointment and they are tiny compared to the Jaegers and Kaijus in Pacific Rim.
   
  Here's my personal opinion: If you grew up watching anime's (Gundam, Robotech, Macross, Mazinger Z, Votes V, Voltron, Daimus, etc...) and reading manga's, Pacific Rim is a MUST WATCH! Go in there with an open mind... this is a movie adaptation of Japanese Robot Anime's and Manga's. As I was watching, I seriously felt I was watching an Anime made to look realistic. Acting was as over-the-top as what you get in Anime's and Manga's. The variety of characters also reflect how the Japanese do it: think Naruto, Pokemon, Samurai X, Bleach, etc... They followed the same formula. Story is something I wished was better, but IMHO it is just not possible to build such a strong story in a 2.5 hours film when your real motivation to watch are Giant Robots fighting Giant Monsters.
   
  TBH, there are quite a number faults in Pacific Rim... but when I left the cinema, none of those were in my mind. All I can think of are the epic fight scenes and Robots, Monsters, Robots, Monsters! That's what I wanted to see in this film and Del Toro delivered in ALL aspects.
   
  Now, how would I rate this film? Well I enjoyed it so much that I posted a status in my facebook page with photos and videos; encouraging everyone I know to go and watch this film. BTW, don't watch this in 3D. I saw the trailer in 3D, and a lot of details I saw in 2D I completely missed in the 3D version.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Now, how would I rate this film? Well I enjoyed it so much that I posted a status in my facebook page with photos and videos; encouraging everyone I know to go and watch this film. BTW, don't watch this in 3D. I saw the trailer in 3D, and a lot of details I saw in 2D I completely missed in the 3D version.


 
   
  Just to get things back OT, how well did the Basso's isolate during the film? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That's too bad about the 3D version - and strange that details would be missing!


----------



## lalala6

Really contemplating on selling my recently bought WS99 to get a X1. Should I? I tried out the X1 at a store and the bass end is seriously addictive. WS99 may have stronger bass impact but nothing gets your head thumping like the X1. Them X1 bass just have that 'subwoofer' feel that the WS99 lacks. The X1 might just be the endgame bass can for me, lol 

Oh yeah, BTW I sold my AD900X and got a AD2000X. Let's just say they are 200% more awesome than the 900's. The mids and detail are CRAZY on these. But given the price these aren't exactly value, so they probably don't belong to this thread, haha.


----------



## Niyologist

What is the X1?


----------



## Exesteils

niyologist said:


> What is the X1?




Philips Fidelio X1. Which is the new go-to can for bassheads according to Dsnuts.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





niyologist said:


> What is the X1?


 
  Philips Fidelio X1!
 Looking forward to owning one myself


----------



## Niyologist

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Philips Fidelio X1!
> Looking forward to owning one myself


 
   
   
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Philips Fidelio X1. Which is the new go-to can for bassheads according to Dsnuts.


 
   
  Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Philips Fidelio X1. Which is the new go-to can for bassheads according to Dsnuts.


 

 Actually. When the word basshead pops up there is a stigma attached to that. Because it has bass there for it must be kinda messy sounding, not as accurate or non audiophile, more consumer.
   
  I look at it the other way. Most open cans lack bass for one reason or another. Since when have you guys ever heard live music without bass? Can you guys imagine how rock would sound without bass guitars or the thump of the bass drum?. Anyone that actually love real music that says bass gets in the way of music. Sure if you have 20 dbs of bass in the phones. You go to a live concert performance be it a grand orchestra or your favorite metal band or even at a club. To me without proper bass means it is missing up to a 3rd of the total sound. That ain't music. I have never in my life ever heard a proper speaker set up without bass. Even cheapo $50 book shelf speakers have bass response..
   
  It is funny to me that on these very threads. Guys prefer as little bass as possible to hear the mids and highs more. Like that is supposed to be representative of actual music? Lol. Now I know before I draw some heat from people I know there are plenty of too bass heavy phones that have nothing to do with good sound but I never understood guys that actually are supposed to be "audiophiles" that want nothing to do with bass.. I said it before and I will say it again. Music without bass is like music without highs.
   
  Without either part of the sound, that ain't music to my ears. I know Tyll on his review of the X1 says they are basshead cans.They aren't. As I am getting older I am appreciating quality more so than quantity and that is what the X1s represent. Quality of the low end is absolutely crucial for a nicer sounding can. You can get all the other part of the sound correct but you mess up on my bass. Too much, too little, lacking definition, lacking deep extension and texture. Not in my house. Is it wrong to ask for good sound in all parts of the sound signature?


----------



## DannyBai

Right on Dsnuts!!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Hey Ds stop stealing my sh!Ts, that's my definition of a "Totalphile." Greedy mofos that wants it ALL and is not willing to compromise/ sacrifice any parts of the sonic spectrum for another. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I might have "borrowed" it from ericp or some other head-fier. Let's just say i was "inspired".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Totalphiles FTW boi!!!!


----------



## Leo888

Ahhh great thoughts Dsnuts, agreed and decreed. Haha.


----------



## Exesteils

Never did understand the stigma behind the basshead label. I mean, bass, like every other spectrum, works together to deliver the song. Just like certain cans are basshead cans, I'm sure there are those which are "treble-head" or "high-head" cans too.

How good a can is depends on how well it can deliver. Too much treble leads to sibilance, too much bass leads to muddied overall sound delivery. So while I did say baseheand, make no mistake, I meant that in the absolute best way.


----------



## sfwalcer

.....Corecool V2 v. ATH CKS-77X v. Sony XB90EX v. JVC FXD80 v. Zero Audio Basso v. ATH CKS1000.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
                                                                                    
​  ​  Corecool V2: These have that conventional "Bass" IEM sound, meaning that they have big soudstage and big bass, both sub and mid bass. The mid bass and sub bass comes through in abundance and in their stock form there might be too much mid bass for ones liking but for true bassheads these will leave a smile on their faces for sure. Despite their abundant bass quantity, it does not bleed much into the rest of the sonic frequencies. In fact I was able to mod these to tone the mid bass down quite a bit which allowed even better clarity and separation between the lows, mids, and highs. These Corecools are no doubt bass-centric IEMs, yet the mids and highs are not lacking whatsoever. The mids are more forward than the highs which makes these a non- fatiguing listen, though I would not describe the treble as "recessed" but as simply present and adequate. 
   
  ATH CKS-77X: The 77Xs is one fun sounding IEM, with big sub bass and a mild mid bass presence. Like the Corecool V2s these do not deviate from the big soundstage and big bass formula. Unlike the Corecools these 77Xs lean more towards the "audiophile bass" IEM approach in its sonic presentation. I can confidently say they have around 70 to 80% of the sound of ATH's "Solid Bass" CKS1000 flagship. Nothing really sounds recessed on the 77Xs, both the mids and highs are more forward that the Corecools, which for prolong listens can be a bit fatiguing due to their powerful forward sound. The CKS1000s and the 77Xs share a very similar sound signature and tuning but what is holding them back is simply their lack of refinement and finesse. The 77Xs tuning is not as refined as the CKS1000s due to the lack of lushness in the mids and sparkle in the treble regions. Surprisingly the 77Xs has more sub bass and mid bass quantity compared to the CKS1000s, but the quality of the sub/ mid bass on the CKS1Ks is tighter, deeper, faster and more punchy without any muddiness or boominess.
   
  Sony XB90EX: This Sony IEM also share a lot of similarities with the previous two "Bass" centric phones, meaning that these also have a huge soundstage and big low end. Despite the bass emphasis on these 90EXs their overall sound is pretty balanced sounding to me, nothing sounds out of place or sticks out like a sore thumb because the overall sound is really coherent and cohesive. Maybe this is why they have a more audiophile grade sound to me despite their big bass. When compared to the Corecools and the 77Xs, the 90EXs are less "fun" which probably has to do with their more balanced presentation.  These 90EXs have great bass quality and quantity esp. the in sub bass regions, yet the mids and highs are just forward and extended enough without ever being fatiguing, therefore their entire sound gels really well.
   
  JVC FXD80: The FXD80s is the most "balanced" out of this entire line up. I quoted "balanced" because it's all relative when compared to the rest of these bass giants. By no means are the FXD80s bass shy. In fact its sub bass can reach pretty low when called for without adding any mid bass which can bleed into the rest of the frequencies. Similar to other JVCs carbon nanotube IEMs/ headphones the FXD80s have lots of micro details, along with lush tight, punchy and fast bass response.  But also consistent with the rest of those single micro driver CNTs phones there is also a more "artificial" sound to these FXD80s. There is also very little to no mid bass warmth to these FXD80s, therefore they sound the most "analytical" and cold out of the entire lineup. Again I quoted "analytical" because they are not flat sounding whatsoever, but it could be considered more suitable as a monitoring type of IEM. Despite their open back design, the soundstage of these FXD80s is the smallest compared to the rest of the lineup and I would categorize their stage as medium-large in size, while the others are large to extra large.
   
  Zero Audio Basso: The Bassos has a warmish bassy sound to them, but it's not overly bass heavy. There is more sub bass than mid bass, yet the minor mid bass emphasis adds that slight warmth to their sound which makes them a smoother listen compared to the rest. They also have a more light and airy sound which is pretty unique for a bass-centric IEM because it is so easy on the ears despite their big bassy sound. Unlike the Sony MH1Cs where it's almost smooth to a fault, these Bassos have great forward mids and a pretty well extended yet non-fatiguing treble. I would say these Bassos are a more suitable total and complete upgrade to the Sony MH1Cs than say the Sony XBA3s sound signature and presentation wise. Although some might still find the Bassos sound to be too smooth due to their airy and non-aggressive nature, therefore true bassheads might not be completely satisfied if one is looking for something more dynamic and in your face.
   
  ATH CKS1000: These are the most refined "Bass" centric IEMs out of this entire lineup. To me the CKS1Ks sounds like a beefed up version of the Vsonic GR07 Bass Edition, meaning that every single aspect of GR07 BEs sound is amplified and is made slightly more in your face and aggressive. This can be good thing as well as a bad, because the CKS1Ks sounds more energetic and dynamic, hence it is also more fatiguing when compared to the GR07 BEs esp. for prolonged listening sessions. That is the only "negative" and I quoted "negative" because the slightly more aggressive nature of these CKS1Ks works effortlessly in grabbing your attention with its powerful nuanced sound. The highs on the CKS1Ks are well extended with lots of sparkle as well as a very forward and lush mid range without ever being harsh/bright or sibilant. The lows on these CKS1Ks reaches deep and is tight, fast, punchy without any boominess or muddiness whatsoever. This is truly an audiophile bass IEM done right, because nothing sounds recessed and everything is presented in one coherent and cohesive sound all wrapped together by a huge soundstage, which is why these sound so addictive.
   
  Big THANKS to Danny and Dsnuts for allowing me to audition your lovely IEM collection. Put Your V's Up!!!
   

   
*Here's an addendum to the 1st tour: * 
   
*NuFroce NE-700M v. Philips Fidelio S2 v. Lethal EARSUBS 5557 v. JVC FXZ200 v. VSonic VSD1 v. VSonic GR07 BE*
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-onkyo-phones-pg-904-geek-dac-pg888-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13650#post_9765146


----------



## quartertone

Nice comparo, might be nice to include the FXZ200 in there.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Nice comparo, might be nice to include the FXZ200 in there.


 

 Overcrowdedness!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... plus i don't feel like taking another picture. : P


----------



## quartertone

Wouldn't need a picture, just another paragraph.


----------



## TekeRugburn

dsnuts said:


> Actually. When the word basshead pops up there is a stigma attached to that. Because it has bass there for it must be kinda messy sounding, not as accurate or non audiophile, more consumer.
> 
> I look at it the other way. Most open cans lack bass for one reason or another. Since when have you guys ever heard live music without bass? Can you guys imagine how rock would sound without bass guitars or the thump of the bass drum?. Anyone that actually love real music that says bass gets in the way of music. Sure if you have 20 dbs of bass in the phones. You go to a live concert performance be it a grand orchestra or your favorite metal band or even at a club. To me without proper bass means it is missing up to a 3rd of the total sound. That ain't music. I have never in my life ever heard a proper speaker set up without bass. Even cheapo $50 book shelf speakers have bass response..
> 
> ...







sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hey Ds stop stealing my sh!Ts, that's my definition of a "Totalphile." Greedy mofos that wants it ALL and is not willing to compromise/ sacrifice any parts of the sonic spectrum for another.  Think I might have "borrowed" it from ericp or some other head-fier. Let's just say i was "inspired".
> 
> Totalphiles FTW boi!!!!




Yeah there's a lot of music that isn't bass heavy... Accepella, country, live acoustic guitar, soul... The list goes on and on. I haven't heard many headphones that made bass guitars or bass drums sound bad. Bass guitars or drum don't have an over powering presence like bass in bass heavy music. Even cans as "bass light" as akg k/q 701/2 does a pretty good job at showing quantity and quality of bass guitar/drum. 

I do agree that bass is important and bad bass (too little or too much) can ruin a song but while bass may take up 1/3 of the spectrum I don't think it takes up a 1/3 of songs. 

For example take away bass of a song you probably could still identify the song. Take away the mids; I'm pretty sure you couldn't identify the song. 

When did "audiophile" start meaning bass light? Every audiophile I know likes good bass. Now what we mean by good bass is probably different. 

If I could get:
BA treble 
Orthodynamic mids
Dynamic lows

All in one neat package I'd be done. But I haven't yet. Still the JH13s is the closest I've gotten to it. 

If there was a mod or revision to the x1 to have replaceable pads I'd try it.


----------



## nihontoman

ould you like to know the greatest discovery that I've made? I actually prefer earbuds that came bundled with my xperia sola to my xb90ex, especially the openness of the sound. it's as detailed as xb90ex, has the same kind of deep immersive mids and good amount of sparkly (yet not offensive) highs. of course bass isn't there when directly comparing to it, but if you get used to its sound, in about 10 minutes you can start hearing it...
   
  call me weird. now I'll have to look up some earbuds :/


----------



## Snyper0012

Sfwalcer, after reading your review, which one would you say immerses you in the sound more, the xb90ex or the cks77x?


----------



## DannyBai

Very nice comparo sf.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Yeah there's a lot of music that isn't bass heavy... Accepella, country, live acoustic guitar, soul... The list goes on and on. I haven't heard many headphones that made bass guitars or bass drums sound bad. Bass guitars or drum don't have an over powering presence like bass in bass heavy music. Even cans as "bass light" as akg k/q 701/2 does a pretty good job at showing quantity and quality of bass guitar/drum.
> 
> I do agree that bass is important and bad bass (too little or too much) can ruin a song but while bass may take up 1/3 of the spectrum I don't think it takes up a 1/3 of songs.
> 
> ...


 

 True..I think control is key here as I love my acoustics and phones with less control will add bass to a sound that isn't supposed to be there..Those are the phones that I have issue with..Most cheapo bass heavy iems for example. Now as for the X1 the pads are excellent to begin with so not a real big deal for me. If you want an idea of how they sound you could try out the Fidelio S2 instead which are excellent as well.


----------



## blueangel2323

tekerugburn said:


> Yeah there's a lot of music that isn't bass heavy... Accepella, country, live acoustic guitar, soul... The list goes on and on. I haven't heard many headphones that made bass guitars or bass drums sound bad. Bass guitars or drum don't have an over powering presence like bass in bass heavy music. Even cans as "bass light" as akg k/q 701/2 does a pretty good job at showing quantity and quality of bass guitar/drum.
> 
> I do agree that bass is important and bad bass (too little or too much) can ruin a song but while bass may take up 1/3 of the spectrum I don't think it takes up a 1/3 of songs.
> 
> ...



 
 We already have BA-dynamic hybrid IEMs... now someone just needs to be crazy enough to make a headphone with a ribbon tweeter, ortho mid driver, and dynamic subwoofer


----------



## TekeRugburn

dsnuts said:


> True..I think control is key here as I love my acoustics and phones with less control will add bass to a sound that isn't supposed to be there..Those are the phones that I have issue with..Most cheapo bass heavy iems for example. Now as for the X1 the pads are excellent to begin with so not a real big deal for me. If you want an idea of how they sound you could try out the Fidelio S2 instead which are excellent as well.




Couldn't agree more... Control is key. Why I like the basso. Right amount of fun but still remaining technical. Not the best in any category but has a good balance of fun and technicality to be a great mid tier all a rounder for me.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> RE-400 are awesome. The bass really surprised me on these. I was expecting them to be really bass light, but to my surprise they have more bass than I expected. The bass is about the same quantity as the Tenore's and maybe slightly less than my GR07 MKII's.


 
  Have you made your comparisons of the RE-400 and Tenore anywhere?


----------



## kahaluu

No, I haven't made a comparison yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Wouldn't need a picture, just another paragraph.


 
  I just might add the FXZ200s, but have already wrote about them more than once so....
   
  Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Sfwalcer, after reading your review, which one would you say immerses you in the sound more, the xb90ex or the cks77x?


 
  I would say the 77Xs is more immersive because they are more fun sounding, but if you want something with better technical ability the XB90EXs would be a better choice. Plus the flat cable on the 90EX is miles better than the extremely rubbery cable of the 77Xs. If you can get both for about the same price the 90EXs is a no brainer, but if you are on a budget and want a great sounding bass iem, you can't really go wrong with the 77Xs.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Actually. When the word basshead pops up there is a stigma attached to that. Because it has bass there for it must be kinda messy sounding, not as accurate or non audiophile, more consumer.
> 
> I look at it the other way. Most open cans lack bass for one reason or another. Since when have you guys ever heard live music without bass? Can you guys imagine how rock would sound without bass guitars or the thump of the bass drum?. Anyone that actually love real music that says bass gets in the way of music. Sure if you have 20 dbs of bass in the phones. You go to a live concert performance be it a grand orchestra or your favorite metal band or even at a club. To me without proper bass means it is missing up to a 3rd of the total sound. That ain't music. I have never in my life ever heard a proper speaker set up without bass. Even cheapo $50 book shelf speakers have bass response..
> 
> ...


 
  This is why I always come to you for advice when it comes to headphones. I've said this almost exactly to my friends in the past. Mids are probably the most important part of the spectrum to me, but I don't care how good the mids are if the bass and/or highs are lacking; I want it all.


----------



## TekeRugburn

http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/products/ie-hf300-92573.html

Next iem purchase. Big driver... Detachable cable


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/products/ie-hf300-92573.html
> 
> Next iem purchase. Big driver... Detachable cable


 
  I'd be quite interested to hear a review on these. I did stumble upon this post, it came out on top over some decent competition, including the s2 (not sure how it was judged):
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/655496/onkyos-first-step-into-portable-audio-bandwagon-impressions-comments-thoughts-welcome#post_9533221


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





juggos said:


> I'd be quite interested to hear a review on these. I did stumble upon this post, it came out on top over some decent competition, including the s2 (not sure how it was judged):
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/655496/onkyos-first-step-into-portable-audio-bandwagon-impressions-comments-thoughts-welcome#post_9533221


 
   
   
  I've been tracking it for weeks. It's officially released on Amazon.jpn on Tuesday (well I guess now over there).


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> No, I haven't made a comparison yet.


 
  If you have time, would love to hear your comparison.  I have the Tenore and am considering the RE-400 based on ericp's review


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> I've been tracking it for weeks. It's officially released on Amazon.jpn on Tuesday (well I guess now over there).




Was planning on getting the H-200s. But forget that, just ordered the Onkyos. Should be here in a week or so. I love the S2s and if this tops it, then I HAVE to try it.


----------



## ericp10

you better still get that H200!

 Listening to X1...have about 80 or 90 hours on it. Wow at the layering of sound with these headphones! Yes!!


----------



## Dsnuts

This is quickly becoming an X1 fan thread.. Those Onkyos seem interesting. I look forward to some reviews.


----------



## Snyper0012

Just bought xb90exs from dannybai and listening to them...That sub bass. I see what everyones talking about now


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> you better still get that H200!
> 
> 
> Listening to X1...have about 80 or 90 hours on it. Wow at the layering of sound with these headphones! Yes!!




Will still be getting them...... Someday. 

I'll give impressions and some pics. But I'm too new to know where to even start on reviews so I'll leave that to the more exprienced Head-fiers


----------



## 7S Cameron

snyper0012 said:


> Just bought xb90exs from dannybai and listening to them...That sub bass. I see what everyones talking about now



 
 Those are armatures, right?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Wow, 800 pages..! I remember when we were raving about the S500s xD


----------



## Snyper0012

Dynamic driver 16mm LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Those are armatures, right?


 

 Dem are Sonys meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The S500s are still amazing, donno whatcha be talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Snyper0012

My take on the sony xb90ex - after listening to a couple hours on them, i have to say, these are one of the most emotional iems i have listened to in my life. I feel the music as if it is trying to communicate with me. Call me crazy, but these are certainly going to be a keeper for me. Thanks again dannybai, you opened up a huge spectrum of sound for me to explore with these iems


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> My take on the sony xb90ex - after listening to a couple hours on them, i have to say, these are one of the most emotional iems i have listened to in my life. I feel the music as if it is trying to communicate with me. Call me crazy, but these are certainly going to be a keeper for me. Thanks again dannybai, you opened up a huge spectrum of sound for me to explore with these iems


 
  Awesome that you got them today.  I am glad you are enjoying them.  That sub-bass man, what did I tell you.  Make sure to try out some wide-bore tips, especially Auveo's.  It'll take the sound to another level yet.


----------



## Snyper0012

Will do . I have some wide bore tips lying around somwhere. Also when you had the sonys was there any noticeable difference with the foam insulated tips vs non-insulated?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually never used the foam insulated tips so you'll have to try it out and give us some feedback.


----------



## Snyper0012

Just tried and it seems the foam actually helps to reduce noise. I think it also helps to create better seal which is why it seems quieter than the non-foam tips...


----------



## Exesteils

snyper0012 said:


> Just tried and it seems the foam actually helps to reduce noise. I think it also helps to create better seal which is why it seems quieter than the non-foam tips...




Exactly! I always use the foam tips if ever a Sony Hybrid is the better choice. They don't change the sound but the isolation and fit is so much better than standard hybrids. I use them with most every IEM I own.


----------



## DannyBai

Cool.  I have a plethora of those tips form the XBA-40, so I'll try them out.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

if one had to make a choice about investing in the cks1000 or the X1, what would you, donuts, advise?? thanks very much for your opinion


----------



## Dsnuts

You want a fullsized can or another in ears? That is the question. You want the best CKS earphone the CKS1000. You want one of the best sounding open cans for your home the X1.
   
  If you can spend for a X1. Those are gonna be completely worth your cash and then some. You have the bassos going to you. The CKS1000 is one of those rare musical, magical large sounds..There are sound attributes on that phone that is worth owning one for...I would try n go for the X1. These have to be experienced by guys that love music with a bottom end. These clearly show there sound quality..


----------



## Snyper0012

XB90EX Review By - Snyper0012
Accessories: lots and lots of tips. I got 7 pairs of tips, 3 which include foam insulation for better isolation. They are sony hybrid tips which are pretty popular since they are comfortable and isolate well.

   

 Build quality: very solid in my hand. Read its made of abs plastic which is shock resistant, but very light material. I think sony did pretty well making them sturdy.

   

 Isolation: All im saying is these isolate like wearing high end fullsize headphones. They isolate very well compared to my jvcs since the driver of the iem is closed.

   

 Microphonics: It is evident but quite minimal compared to my jvcs. Can be reduced using the cable clip provided anyways.

   

 Comfort: Despite being very large, they are actually very comfortable once you get them in your ear. It is a little more difficult to fit into your ear but once it is in, it is very comfortable.

   


   
Sound: Main things with these headphones are their massive 16mm Driver unit, which is able to reproduce some amazing levels of sub bass. The drivers are able to rumble very minimal to no distortion. The bass also does not bleed into other frequencies compared to most other bass orientated iem's. Mid bass is evident but not nearly as the sub bass of the iems. So if you are looking for massive punch, i dont know if you would want these headphones. Mids and highs of these headphones are very smooth and articulate. They are very clear with no distortion. A very pleasant iem to listen to with acoustics and vocals. I do agree others that the highs are a little rolled off.



        

 Value: I got them for 60$, which is nearly half the original price of 120$. So from a 120$ price point, I would have to say these are quite a deal for the sound you get. 60$, well that is just plain insane for the sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Everyone knows Danny got a shady reputation.


----------



## eke2k6

From the VSD1 thread:
   
   


eke2k6 said:


> I'm really starting to dislike that these aren't over the ear phones. I much prefer to wear them up, but it reverses the channels. They also don't isolate as much cable down, which is one of the reasons I got them (I'm going on a long international flight soon).
> 
> But they sound great
> 
> ...


 

   
  Also asking here.


----------



## MrEleventy

Pakoboy had a similar issue with the VSD1 and wanting to wear it up. He made an extension cable that reversed the channel


----------



## DannyBai

eke2k6 said:


> From the VSD1 thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Also asking here.




I only wear the vsd1 over ear eke. I am unable to wear them down comfortably. Have you tried moving the articulated nozzles?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I only wear the vsd1 over ear eke. I am unable to wear them down comfortably. Have you tried moving the articulated nozzles?


 
   
  Yeah, I wear them over ear comfortably too. I just don't like that the channels are reversed.
   
  I'm not as resourceful as pakoboy when it comes to that


----------



## MrEleventy

When are you leaving? I can whip one up easy. I got some spare parts. Won't be HQ but it'll work.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> When are you leaving? I can whip one up easy. I got some spare parts. Won't be HQ but it'll work.


 
   
  On the 28th, but I prefer to travel light with just my iphone and iem. I appreciate the offer though. besides, it still doesn't address my isolation needs.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Everyone knows Danny got a shady reputation.


 

 + i 2nd this!!!


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> + i 2nd this!!!




+3


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> +3


 
  ^


----------



## nekromantik

I feel the same about the Basso's.
  Wish they were over the ear.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am revisiting a phone that is near n dear to my soul. These right here.
  CKM50? Anyone?

  Now that I put them in my ears for the first time in easily over a year. Lol. These sound freaking great. Man I forgot how good these sound..These phones right here was definitely a good buy. You guys that owned a pair should know..I can clearly tell the different stages of the big bass sound from AT . I like their direction now more so..It does tell me something that they are impressing me now even after getting much superior phones. These are classics in my book.


----------



## pfloyd

Yeah, I own and use these on a daily basis.  I also own the ckm500i and cks77 and I actually enjoy the sound of the m50's as much as the 500's and better than the 77's. Only the thin cables to the ear pieces and two piece cable make them less enjoyable than the 500i.  I feel the sub bass is better on the 50's vs the 500's. All produce quality sound and fit me nicely.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I am revisiting a phone that is near n dear to my soul. These right here.
> CKM50? Anyone?
> 
> Now that I put them in my ears for the first time in easily over a year. Lol. These sound freaking great. Man I forgot how good these sound..These phones right here was definitely a good buy. You guys that owned a pair should know..I can clearly tell the different stages of the big bass sound from AT . I like their direction now more so..It does tell me something that they are impressing me now even after getting much superior phones. These are classics in my book.


----------



## Dsnuts

You have to treat yourself to a CKS1000. Any fan of the older CKM earphones will appreciate what they did with the CKS1000..It truly does things other phones can't.. I was listening to those all day while doing stuff. They are so fantastically great to my ears..Just saying.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I am revisiting a phone that is near n dear to my soul. These right here.
> CKM50? Anyone?
> 
> Now that I put them in my ears for the first time in easily over a year. Lol. These sound freaking great. Man I forgot how good these sound..These phones right here was definitely a good buy. You guys that owned a pair should know..I can clearly tell the different stages of the big bass sound from AT . I like their direction now more so..It does tell me something that they are impressing me now even after getting much superior phones. These are classics in my book.


 
  I heard from a trusted source that the CKM70 sound terrible! Always put me off the CKM series haha, wonder if these sound better though?


----------



## pfloyd

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You have to treat yourself to a CKS1000. Any fan of the older CKM earphones will appreciate what they did with the CKS1000..It truly does things other phones can't.. I was listening to those all day while doing stuff. They are so fantastically great to my ears..Just saying.


 
  They are tops on my list if and when I ever get working again,  unemployment kind of puts a damper on can buying.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





pfloyd said:


> They are tops on my list if and when I ever get working again,  unemployment kind of puts a damper on can buying.


 

 I can definitely understand. I think things are starting to turn around a bit too slow for my liking but we all can just hope for a better future that is for certain.


----------



## Exesteils

eke2k6 said:


> On the 28th, but I prefer to travel light with just my iphone and iem. I appreciate the offer though. besides, it still doesn't address my isolation needs.




I thought you owned GR07s (them being BE or MKII escapes me) Maybe break them out for the trip?


----------



## Dsnuts

So it has been a while that I have used my eq on my Sony dap. I changed my S2 to the UE tips. I am getting the best seal using UE silicones. The sony tips are worth owning for these too. The tips change the sounds a tiny bit. The UE tips fit the best for my ears the sound is a bit more open which is what this sound benefits from. The bass is great with these tips. I think especially the mids are a bit better using the UE tips..
   
  Using my fun eq. I have one I premade on my Z1060. It gives a kinda of a S2 version of the CKS1000 type sound. I was completely surprised.. More bass, mids and highs with clear bass on the player. These actually eQ really well. I was completely surprised as they sounded clearly more dynamic than even before. So that is always a cool thing to find out..I am weak in the ways of eQ but this one just set the strengths of the S2 off. The old W eQ.
   
  Forward that sound signature. More bass, more mids and more highs all up in your face..It sounds a bit like AT sound signature now..I am guilty of tip rolling and tweeking a neutral signature.


----------



## Exesteils

Never felt the need to eq since I really like the sound of them. Might have to play around with my BBE Pro to see if I can make them dance to a different tune.


----------



## Leo888

Which UE tips are you referring Dsnuts. TF10 grey silicon tips?


----------



## Dsnuts

The ones that came with these. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374031866&sr=1-1&keywords=ue500


----------



## drbluenewmexico

amazon doesnt carry ckm 50 anymore, or ebay vendors either.  there is a ckm55 for about 60 bucks.  is that the same phone?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Forward that sound signature. More bass, more mids and more highs all up in your face..It sounds a bit like AT sound signature now..I am guilty of tip rolling and tweeking a neutral signature.


 
   
  It's been a while since I have EQ'd. Funny how when I first got into this hobby, I was an eq'ing madman. Different eq settings for each iem/headphone, and they all had to be setup on my various devices. Ultimately, being lazy to the point where I would rather waste spend money instead, I finally snobbed out and decided to go on the quest to find iems/headphones that work for me without eq'ing. Which I admit may not be the smartest way to go lol!
   
  Anyway, speaking of no EQ, I got my Colorfly C3 player. It doesn't have any EQ functions. It doesn't have any functions actually except for being able to play songs in a folder. "Spartan" functionality is a good way to describe it, so it's a good thing that I didn't want to be doing any eq'ing etc. I mainly got the C3 because quite a few people like the synergy of the C3 with the C&C BH amp and the H200 iems (I already have the BH, and recently got the H200's). I can confirm that yes, the C3 is awesome, and the synergy of the C3/BH/H200 is awesome. There is no doubt that it is a very clean, clear and beautiful sounding player. It makes me want to re-rip all of my songs to lossless to get the most out of it.
   
  Anyway, I should also point out that the 1K's also sound *friggin' amazing* off of it. I didn't think they could sound even more phenomenal, but yes, they can. Colorfly me a happy camper!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i will be like the ass starving to death between two piles of hay;  x1 on one side, ath cks1000 on the other....
  cant decide or afford both,.....might have to wait till fall for new at series to come out and blow all of these away..ha!
  thanks for your deliberations, dsnuts, and its true that deciding what one really wants is a most difficult task with 
  such wonderful choices....my ckm99 are still my favorite electronic music at source....
  listening to rs1s today, vintage ones, through bravo tube amp through NOS dac very satisfying but a bit bass shy...
  might have to to with the x1s..or regress to xb90s..


----------



## fnkcow

waynes world said:


> It's been a while since I have EQ'd. Funny how when I first got into this hobby, I was an eq'ing madman. Different eq settings for each iem/headphone, and they all had to be setup on my various devices. Ultimately, being lazy to the point where I would rather waste spend money instead, I finally snobbed out and decided to go on the quest to find iems/headphones that work for me without eq'ing. Which I admit may not be the smartest way to go lol!
> 
> Anyway, speaking of no EQ, I got my Colorfly C3 player. It doesn't have any EQ functions. It doesn't have any functions actually except for being able to play songs in a folder. "Spartan" functionality is a good way to describe it, so it's a good thing that I didn't want to be doing any eq'ing etc. I mainly got the C3 because quite a few people like the synergy of the C3 with the C&C BH amp and the H200 iems (I already have the BH, and recently got the H200's). I can confirm that yes, the C3 is awesome, and the synergy of the C3/BH/H200 is awesome. There is no doubt that it is a very clean, clear and beautiful sounding player. It makes me want to re-rip all of my songs to lossless to get the most out of it.
> 
> ...




Sounds like CKS1000 still earns a spot in your heart (and ears) waynes world
Now that you have both H-200 and CKS1000, care to compare them please?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i just burned in my C3 also. operating system is quite a challenge but eventually its logical.
  my tenores and xba 3s sound superb out of it by themselves.  about ready to try it
  with a rs predator and cks99s.  could be a monster combination.
  everyone seems to love the bh amp...is it class A like RS equipment??


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> amazon doesnt carry ckm 50 anymore, or ebay vendors either.  there is a ckm55 for about 60 bucks.  is that the same phone?


 
   
  The CKM50 was replaced by the CKM500 which you can buy now. And that particular sound signature has more in common with the CKS99 and CKS1000. The newer AT sound has advanced. More balanced and emphasis on great mids.. Extending the highs most of the time greatly. Them older ones a bit too much. but AT sound is AT sound all the newer stuff sounds better from previous efforts. CKS1000 are superior to all the CKM earphones I have heard.
   
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> It's been a while since I have EQ'd. Funny how when I first got into this hobby, I was an eq'ing madman. Different eq settings for each iem/headphone, and they all had to be setup on my various devices. Ultimately, being lazy to the point where I would rather waste spend money instead, I finally snobbed out and decided to go on the quest to find iems/headphones that work for me without eq'ing. Which I admit may not be the smartest way to go lol!
> 
> Anyway, speaking of no EQ, I got my Colorfly C3 player. It doesn't have any EQ functions. It doesn't have any functions actually except for being able to play songs in a folder. "Spartan" functionality is a good way to describe it, so it's a good thing that I didn't want to be doing any eq'ing etc. I mainly got the C3 because quite a few people like the synergy of the C3 with the C&C BH amp and the H200 iems (I already have the BH, and recently got the H200's). I can confirm that yes, the C3 is awesome, and the synergy of the C3/BH/H200 is awesome. There is no doubt that it is a very clean, clear and beautiful sounding player. It makes me want to re-rip all of my songs to lossless to get the most out of it.
> 
> Anyway, I should also point out that the 1K's also sound *friggin' amazing* off of it. I didn't think they could sound even more phenomenal, but yes, they can. Colorfly me a happy camper!


 
  Glad that worked out. I hope I feel the same with the X3.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> The ones that came with these. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374031866&sr=1-1&keywords=ue500




Doesn't looks like what I have now. Mine are from the TF10 grey silicon and wonders are they the same tips with a different colour. Mine looks taller and narrower rather conical shape. Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## Exesteils

Save up for a (long overdue) PC upgrade. Or get the TPeos H-200........ Upgraditis is hitting me very hard this year.


----------



## Dsnuts

I took the silicone larges I have on my TF10 off. Grey pairs right? They are a bit different from the UE500 tip silicones. The silicones on the UE500 has thicker nozzles and have a touch smaller diameter to the one on the TF10s.. Since we all have different shaped canals these are what works for me so guys will have to experiment to get the best sound for them. If them tips sound good than they must sound good..Those UE500s them tips on there are worth a purchase price alone and they have a good sound too. You get a pair of Complys as well.
   
  I am using the larges from this set.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Anyway, speaking of no EQ, I got my Colorfly C3 player. It doesn't have any EQ functions.


 
  Not custom, but it has presets.


----------



## waynes world

^ Right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> I took the silicone larges I have on my TF10 off. Grey pairs right? They are a bit different from the UE500 tip silicones. The silicones on the UE500 has thicker nozzles and have a touch smaller diameter to the one on the TF10s.. Since we all have different shaped canals these are what works for me so guys will have to experiment to get the best sound for them. If them tips sound good than they must sound good..Those UE500s them tips on there are worth a purchase price alone and they have a good sound too. You get a pair of Complys as well.
> 
> I am using the larges from this set.




Thanks Dsnuts for the time to check up on them. Have some tips that I can roll with at this moment and might want to try the UE500 tips further down. Still enjoying the S2 with comply thou and it's getting better and better as I use it more offend now. Cheers.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Thanks Dsnuts for the time to check up on them. Have some tips that I can roll with at this moment and might want to try the UE500 tips further down. Still enjoying the S2 with comply thou and it's getting better and better as I use it more offend now. Cheers.


 
   
  You using the Ts complys? I've found that they sound a little veiled with them. Best results I've had was with Sony Hybrids (slightly stretched), and the stock silicones(L). 
  
  Also, you can get the UE500 tips without the earphones:
http://www.amazon.com/Original-Ultimate-Replacement-Silicone-replacement/dp/B00BQ6ME7E

 A little expensive, though.


----------



## Dsnuts

For that price your better off just buying a UE500. You get a pair of compys and the earphones as well. A better deal.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This is quickly becoming an X1 fan thread.. Those Onkyos seem interesting. I look forward to some reviews.


 
   
  Does anyone have access to the X1 and the current version of the HE-300? As they are now about the same price, I would like to know how they compare.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Zelda

got new toy! wonder why nobody talked about these.
   
  let's the hype begin:
   
  if you get to read the next picture, i can say it's pretty accurate description.
   

   

 check!
 check!
 check!
 check! (a bit small though)
 still don't know. havent tried them with a cell-phone yet
   
  and the sound?? 11mm drivers' BASS MONSTERS! strong roaring low end! full and smooth mids, clear vocals. sparkly and energetic highs! AND stage!
   
  BUT the BASS!! from SUB to MID to UP Bass , these are Monsters AND Kings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  seriously people! it's like a lion roaring inside your head! let's party!
   
  and these are just first impressions. w/o burn-in


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





zelda said:


> got new toy! wonder why nobody talked about these.
> 
> let's the hype begin:
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah, partly my fault that I got busy and never finished a review on their whole line. Was doing it for another publication and got stiffed on some money, but I should post it here now (and will). But if you like these, you really need to hear the AF56 (mindblowing clear bass). I think the driver is 13.5  or 14mm. I'll dig up my notes.


----------



## Exesteils

I believe ClieOS has already done a review on them. IIRC, I believe his verdict was "good all-rounder" but still not as good as the Re-400.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, partly my fault that I got busy and never finished a review on their whole line. Was doing it for another publication and got stiffed on some money, but I should post it here now (and will). But if you like these, you really need to hear the AF56 (mindblowing clear bass).* I think the driver is 13.5  or 14mm. I'll dig up my notes.*


 
   
  Go big or go home!


----------



## Snyper0012

Want to know how these compare to current basshead iems cks77x, xb90ex, and others


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I believe ClieOS has already done a review on them. IIRC, I believe his verdict was "good all-rounder" but still not as good as the Re-400.


 
   
   
  None of the Audiofly is better than the RE-400, but the Hifiman is not a basshead earphone either (not bass-light but not a bass by any stretch of the imagination).


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, partly my fault that I got busy and never finished a review on their whole line. Was doing it for another publication and got stiffed on some money, but I should post it here now (and will). But if you like these, you really need to hear the AF56 (mindblowing clear bass). I think the driver is 13.5  or 14mm. I'll dig up my notes.


 
   
  yea. i'm interested in the AF56 as well. but these are already very good for the price 
   


exesteils said:


> I believe ClieOS has already done a review on them. IIRC, I believe his verdict was "good all-rounder" but still not as good as the Re-400.


 
   
  i own the RE-400, too.
  (i think Eric would agree on this.) the Audiofly and Hifiman are not comparable at all in sound sign. totally different beasts. Bass VS Neutral (slightly mid-centred). i wont say too much yet, as i just got these, and my re400 are already 1.5 month old, but i find the AF45 to be a great 'FUN' bassy all-arounder


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Want to know how these compare to current basshead iems cks77x, xb90ex, and others


 
  me too


----------



## 7S Cameron

Has anyone heard of these?:
   
http://www.amazon.com/Munitio-Tactical-Earphones-Universal-Control/dp/B004NZJ3JC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374092695&sr=8-2&keywords=munitio+nines


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Has anyone heard of these?:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Munitio-Tactical-Earphones-Universal-Control/dp/B004NZJ3JC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374092695&sr=8-2&keywords=munitio+nines


 
  I think joker reviewed them some time ago and gave them a pretty low score
  edit: yeah, a 6.2 score and apparently these are pretty soft and veiled sounding


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





zelda said:


> yea. i'm interested in the AF56 as well. but these are already very good for the price
> 
> 
> i own the RE-400, too.
> *(i think Eric would agree on this.) the Audiofly and Hifiman are not comparable at all in sound sign. totally different beasts*. Bass VS Neutral (slightly mid-centred). i wont say too much yet, as i just got these, and my re400 are already 1.5 month old, but i find the AF45 to be a great 'FUN' bassy all-arounder


 
  Totally agree!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Maybe you do, but it's not. Seems more like a compromise for the people who don't want to do the full wallet rape.


 
   
  Most expensive does not equal flagship.  It doesn't say the KAEDE is the flagship anywhere, the KURO has the flagship technology in it.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Just in case anyone was interested, those fake Sony EX700's on ebay are HORRIBLE sounding, the worst IEM's I've ever heard in my life, and I bought four of them, not good.
   
  It sounds like they were soaked in dishwater for 10 hours prior to shipping.
   
   
  The Green House GH-ERC-DMS is still my recommendation for the highest score in the price versus sound index.
   
  I don't listen to the CKS1000 very much since the bass smothers the other frequencies too much, even if it's one of the best dynamic drivers around.
   
  The new rectangular JVC's look nice!


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> You using the Ts complys? I've found that they sound a little veiled with them. Best results I've had was with Sony Hybrids (slightly stretched), and the stock silicones(L).
> 
> 
> Also, you can get the UE500 tips without the earphones:
> ...





dsnuts said:


> For that price your better off just buying a UE500. You get a pair of compys and the earphones as well. A better deal.





Ok. Thanks guys for the leads and thoughts. Still haven't got around trying the hybrid tip but will do so. The UE500 looks tempting with the discounted price but wonder do I need them. Shall try the hybrid first and see how it goes.


----------



## Dsnuts

The hybrids sound nice too. I am just overly picky that is all..I am getting better at matching the type of tips needed for certain sounding iems..


----------



## d marc0

Mr Postman left something at my doorstep:


Will be testing this baby with the H200 today! Impressions coming soon...


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> The hybrids sound nice too. I am just overly picky that is all..I am getting better at matching the type of tips needed for certain sounding iems..




I'd try the UE500 tips too if I could. Unfortunately, only UE tips I have are the ones that come with the TF10.


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> I'd try the UE500 tips too if I could. Unfortunately, only UE tips I have are the ones that come with the TF10.




I also have the TF10 grey silicon tips but have not tried it yet. Will post back after I've done so.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> The hybrids sound nice too. I am just overly picky that is all..I am getting better at matching the type of tips needed for certain sounding iems..




Good to have people like you and others doing things like this for the benefit other members. It is a good resource pit stop for ideas. Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Mr Postman left something at my doorstep:
> 
> 
> Will be testing this baby with the H200 today! Impressions coming soon...


 

 Marc0 getting a new toy.. That should sound very nice..


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Good to have people like you and others doing things like this for the benefit other members. It is a good resource pit stop for ideas. Cheers.


 

 Headfi in general is amazing to me. These threads is no good for the wallet. Including this one. Lol.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Headfi in general is amazing to me. These threads is no good for the wallet. *Especially* this one. Lol.




There. Fixed. 

This thread made me buy 3 pairs of IEMs in under a week. That's a personal record!


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> There. Fixed.
> 
> This thread made me buy 3 pairs of IEMs in under a week. That's a personal record!




Well, I've picked up 4 iems in the last 3 months or so after discovering this thread. Wallet isn't crying because those are all relatively affordable and perform above their asking price. In fact, I might say that it helps me to enjoy my music without having to spend high end prices. I could have gotten a flagship model but now, I've got 4 iems with different sound sig to play around with. Also, it will allow me to narrow down my absolute preference in regards to sound sig before plunging in for a flagship model. In the meantime, I've got a lot to keep me occupied. Cheers.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Marc0 getting a new toy.. That should sound very nice..




I can't believe what I'm hearing right now! I didn't expect that I've been missing out on QUALITY audio by choosing to start with a basic amp like the E11. The C5 is just miles away in terms of clarity and detail. The MIDS! OMG this is a revelation for me. Now I understand why headfiers invest on such high quality gear. I'll post my detailed impressions as soon as I've listened to my test tracks. Currently testing with Mariah Carey catalogue in ALAC format.


----------



## Exesteils

leo888 said:


> Well, I've picked up 4 iems in the last 3 months or so after discovering this thread. Wallet isn't crying because those are all relatively affordable and perform above their asking price. In fact, I might say that it helps me to enjoy my music without having to spend high end prices. I could have gotten a flagship model but now, I've got 4 iems with different sound sig to play around with. Also, it will allow me to narrow down my absolute preference in regards to sound sig before plunging in for a flagship model. In the meantime, I've got a lot to keep me occupied. Cheers.




Same here. If I'd topped up a little from my 3 purchases, I'd have been able to afford an ASG-2. But these are well worth my time. I'll be getting a flagship somewhere in the future but right now, testing these out is fun in it's own way.


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> Same here. If I'd topped up a little from my 3 purchases, I'd have been able to afford an ASG-2. But these are well worth my time. I'll be getting a flagship somewhere in the future but right now, testing these out is fun in it's own way.




Not forgetting the ELE and Hifimediy DAC which I've also bought. Very good sounding gears along with most of the recommendation on this thread at a low cost which will serve well for most if not all.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I don't listen to the CKS1000 very much since the bass smothers the other frequencies too much, even if it's one of the best dynamic drivers around.


 
   
  I am not hearing that. Yes, the bass has amazing presence, but it is controlled, detailed and textured, without the "smothering other frequencies"  that you are experiencing. How many hours of burn in do you have on yours?
   
   


d marc0 said:


> I can't believe what I'm hearing right now! I didn't expect that I've been missing out on QUALITY audio by choosing to start with a basic amp like the E11. The C5 is just miles away in terms of clarity and detail. The MIDS! OMG this is a revelation for me. Now I understand why headfiers invest on such high quality gear. I'll post my detailed impressions as soon as I've listened to my test tracks. Currently testing with Mariah Carey catalogue in ALAC format.


 
   
  What is this JDS labs C5 of which you speak? Just did a bit of googling... sounds good! I wonder how it compares to the E12 and/or C&C BH. No I don't lol!
   

   


leo888 said:


> Well, I've picked up 4 iems in the last 3 months or so after discovering this thread. Wallet isn't crying because those are all relatively affordable and perform above their asking price. In fact, I might say that it helps me to enjoy my music without having to spend high end prices. I could have gotten a flagship model but now, I've got 4 iems with different sound sig to play around with. Also, it will allow me to narrow down my absolute preference in regards to sound sig before plunging in for a flagship model. In the meantime, I've got a lot to keep me occupied. Cheers.


 
   
  You have done well so far my friend. It's when you start thinking about spending $500 or more on an iem that you need to start getting worried lol (fortunately I am not there.. yet..).


----------



## Exesteils

leo888 said:


> Not forgetting the ELE and Hifimediy DAC which I've also bought. Very good sounding gears along with most of the recommendation on this thread at a low cost which will serve well for most if not all.




ODAC, BH2(leader of the pack) and e07k for me but I do love swapping them around just to see what results I get.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> ODAC, BH2(leader of the pack) and e07k for me but I do love swapping them around just to see what results I get.


 
   
  BH2 as in C&C BH2 (which is essentially the same as the BH)? It would be interesting to know howtthe C5 compares to the BH/BH2 or the Fiio E12.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> BH2 as in C&C BH2 (which is essentially the same as the BH)? It would be interesting to know howtthe C5 compares to the BH/BH2 or the Fiio E12.




That's the one, H20 recommended it to go with my TF10s, but I noticed that they go well with most IEMs I own.

I'd like to see that too, having never heard the C5 or E12.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> That's the one, H20 recommended it to go with my TF10s, but I noticed that they go well ith most IEMs I own.
> 
> I'd like to see that too, having ever heard the C5 or E12.


 
   
  Yeah, I'm very happy with the BH. Everything sounds great out of it (except the AD900X's which sound best/awesome off of the E12).


----------



## d marc0

@wayne I think you'll love the C5 mate... The bass boost on this amp is AMAAAZING! 

For those who are wondering about the C5 and comparisons, Clieos was the one who helped me decide on the best portable amp for the H200.


----------



## fnkcow

d marc0 said:


> @wayne I think you'll love the C5 mate... The bass boost on this amp is AMAAAZING!
> 
> For those who are wondering about the C5 and comparisons, Clieos was the one who helped me decide on the best portable amp for the H200.




+1!
The C5 is made for bassheads! With the bass boost on the CKS1000 almost blew my head off! OMG THE BASS!!! :basshead: Can't believe CKS1000's bass can be taken a step further without affecting other frequencies! I nearly bought the C5 on the spot! Alas, I kept telling myself I was going to buy a Amp/DAC 

Need to be careful what C5 pairs with though, as you cant bass boost with the UE900 with any EQ on, sounded bloated and yucky


----------



## d marc0

fnkcow said:


> +1!
> The C5 is made for bassheads! With the bass boost on the CKS1000 almost blew my head off! OMG THE BASS!!! :basshead: Can't believe CKS1000's bass can be taken a step further without affecting other frequencies! I nearly bought the C5 on the spot! Alas, I kept telling myself I was going to buy a Amp/DAC
> 
> Need to be careful what C5 pairs with though, as you cant bass boost with the UE900 with any EQ on, sounded bloated and yucky




Are you eyeing on the JDSlabs Objective 2 DAC/AMP? That is on my wish list for my desktop/home rig along with the Fidelio X1. Oh boy... Saving up another $700 is going to be tough. Wifey's gonna kill me...


----------



## fnkcow

d marc0 said:


> Are you eyeing on the JDSlabs Objective 2 DAC/AMP? That is on my wish list for my desktop/home rig along with the Fidelio X1. Oh boy... Saving up another $700 is going to be tough. Wifey's gonna kill me...




If only it is portable enough then hell yeah. I've read about the smaller Muse PD1+ being almost on par with it though sounds convincing but so hard to believe I must try it meself! 

Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII is getting rave reviews as well

Sad wallets all around


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> Are you eyeing on the JDSlabs Objective 2 DAC/AMP? That is on my wish list for my desktop/home rig along with the Fidelio X1. Oh boy... Saving up another $700 is going to be tough. Wifey's gonna kill me...




ASG-2 + X1(I have an old K701, the contrasting sound should be interesting) along with a Custom One Pro for my brother's birthday. Yea..... My wallet ain't happy.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I am not hearing that. Yes, the bass has amazing presence, but it is controlled, detailed and textured, without the "smothering other frequencies"  that you are experiencing. How many hours of burn in do you have on yours?


 
   
  I haven't burnt it in if that makes you feel better. =)
   
  What are you using to drive it, the Colorfly C3 and C&C amp?  The C3 has slightly less bass than normal (I saw in one FR graph) and the C&C has funky switches on it.  Anyway, I'll give the CKS1K another listen, or burn it in with devils trebles.
   
   
  In other news, after extensively listening to some earbuds, Yuin OK2, Sunrise Audio Feeling II, Vsonic UU2 and *Audio Technica CM707*, I think the Audio Technica is a real class act!  I couldn't find any mention of it on head-fi, nowhere!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Hey everyone, new IEM launched !!
   

 BLOX BI3 MODEL SPECIFICATIONS




          Driver : Dynamic 6.8 mm.   *       Frequency Response* : 20Hz - 22KHz   *       Impedance* : 16 Ω    *       Sensitivity* : 95dB/mW @ 1KHz   *       Cable* : detachable kevlar 1.2 m. (3.5mm. plug)  
   
  I bought them like a honeybadger on a strawberry cupcake!!!


----------



## Exesteils

Looks interesting, looking forward to some impression. How much are they going for?


----------



## kova4a

I wonder how the new Razer Hammerhead will sound http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-hammerhead/  It's funny how much time they've spent explaining about tips and isolation though. I still remember their first iem the Razer Moray, which was pretty bad but it was some years ago, so they might have improved on that front.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> I wonder how the new Razer Hammerhead will sound http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-hammerhead/  It's funny how much time they've spent explaining about tips and isolation though. I still remember their first iem the Razer Moray, which was pretty bad but it was some years ago, so they might have improved on that front.




Most reviews I've read(surprisingly plentiful seeing as how they have just been released) seem to say the same thing. Bass heavy, good overall sound, but there are others who perform just as well(if not better) for a cheaper price. 

Also that the "pro" version with a mic makes them slightly veiled/muffled.


----------



## mochill

I have the blox's iem which I received as a gift for the chinese new year, all I can say is do not hesitate gettimg them , totally worth the price and a lot more


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> You have done well so far my friend. It's when you start thinking about spending $500 or more on an iem that you need to start getting worried lol (fortunately I am not there.. yet..).




To be honest, I did went for a higher end iem which is the SE535 that I absolutely love. It have been with me for more than 2 years now and I have not gotten over it yet. But, this thread opens my mind to various other phones with different sound sig and makes the diminishing return quotes more apparent. 




exesteils said:


> ODAC, BH2(leader of the pack) and e07k for me but I do love swapping them around just to see what results I get.




I also have the BH2 and it certainly works very well with all the iems/headphones I have. Can't really say that it's the leader of the pack since I have haven't any other than the E7 and E9 but it's the leader of the pack to what I own now. Cheers.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> To be honest, I did went for a higher end iem which is the SE535 that I absolutely love. It have been with me for more than 2 years now and I have not gotten over it yet. But, this thread opens my mind to various other phones with different sound sig and makes the diminishing return quotes more apparent.


 
   
  Yes, best not to go experimenting with $500 iems to try out different signatures! At least experimenting with budget-fi iems these days can also equate to very good SQ


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> I also have the BH2 and it certainly works very well with all the iems/headphones I have. Can't really say that it's the leader of the pack since I have haven't any other than the E7 and E9 but it's the leader of the pack to what I own now. Cheers.


 
   
  I mean it's the leader of my pack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even though I have the ODAC, I find the BH to be much better suited to my taste. I might change my mind when I go audition the C5s this weekend but until then, it's my go-to amp.


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> Yes, best not to go experimenting with $500 iems to try out different signatures! At least experimenting with budget-fi iems these days can also equate to very good SQ




Agreed. Having a great time with my phones now and it's a treat getting to hear the same tunes presented in different ways.




exesteils said:


> I mean it's the leader of my pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know that the BH2 have the the quality to stand beside the ODAC thou I have not heard it before. C5 sounds like another good amp based on the reviews and feedback on the C5 thread. Guess a lot of comparison will be on its way here.


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> I mean it's the leader of my pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That makes two of us having the same pack leaders with our respective gears and there might be a lot more like us. Cheers.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I think it's about time for end game gear and just order the lcd3.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> I think it's about time for end game gear and just order the lcd3.


 

 Hate to break it to ya' Teke, but there is no such thing as end game cuz it's all just relative.


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> Hate to break it to ya' Teke, but there is no such thing as end game cuz it's all just relative.




Oh but there is my friend. Got to audition a friends lcd3. I don't think it could get much better.... Actually I know it can't. 

I think I've been through enough gear to think there is.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Oh but there is my friend. Got to audition a friends lcd3. I don't think it could get much better.... Actually I know it can't.
> 
> I think I've been through enough gear to think there is.


 

 Lots of folks seems to go STAX after dem LCDs. Dat $5000+ SWAG!!!


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> Lots of folks seems to go STAX after dem LCDs. Dat $5000+ SWAG!!!




Not a fan of electrostats


----------



## oneoseven

Got the H200 in today.. I still like the re400's more but I need more time with the 200's.. Maybe they'll grow on me.. Definitely the best packaging I've ever seen though.. I thought the 1k's had amazing packaging.. This coupled with the accessories is definitely a high end presentation.. Bass is a punchier mids are more recessed and highs are a little more sharp compared to the 400s.. The sound stage is wider.. They aren't sibilant though and while Inks had driver flex with this exact pair it only showed up the first time I inserted them with tips too big.. Since the tip change there's been no flex at all and a very very comfortable fit


----------



## oneoseven

I don't think I was ever getting a perfect seal with the stock tips on the re400 because I just put the grey h200 tips on them and that's an experience I wasn't expecting on having.. It's such a perfect sound and now it's been taken to another level.. The bass became more present and the entire sound more coherent..I really don't think the h200's are going to end up above the 400's for me.. So they'll probably be for sale if that doesn't change in the next few days.. I'm not sure why no one else would say the 400's are clearly a better sound when compared directly.. The 200's are very nice it's just the 400's are so smooth and detailed with the perfect amount of sub/mid bass


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I don't think I was ever getting a perfect seal with the stock tips on the re400 because I just put the grey h200 tips on them and that's an experience I wasn't expecting on having.. It's such a perfect sound and now it's been taken to another level.. The bass became more present and the entire sound more coherent..I really don't think the h200's are going to end up above the 400's for me.. So they'll probably be for sale if that doesn't change in the next few days.. I'm not sure why no one else would say the 400's are clearly a better sound when compared directly.. The 200's are very nice it's just the 400's are so smooth and detailed with the perfect amount of sub/mid bass


 
  I don't own the H200's , but the RE400's are just perfect for me. Just lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericp10

The X1 says, "Oh baby just you shut your mouth! ...."


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I don't think I was ever getting a perfect seal with the stock tips on the re400 because I just put the grey h200 tips on them and that's an experience I wasn't expecting on having.. It's such a perfect sound and now it's been taken to another level.. The bass became more present and the entire sound more coherent..I really don't think the h200's are going to end up above the 400's for me.. So they'll probably be for sale if that doesn't change in the next few days.. I'm not sure why no one else would say the 400's are clearly a better sound when compared directly.. The 200's are very nice it's just the 400's are so smooth and detailed with the perfect amount of sub/mid bass


 

 Hey can i get 1st dibs if you are gonna sell, not for me, but a friend in Canada is interested. Le me know. =)
   
  And no it's not WAYNE.


----------



## oneoseven

Of course sfw.. I'll be sure to add a 25% increase to the price just for you


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Hey everyone, new IEM launched !!
> 
> 
> BLOX BI3 MODEL SPECIFICATIONS
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





mochill said:


> I have the blox's iem which I received as a gift for the chinese new year, all I can say is do not hesitate gettimg them , totally worth the price and a lot more


 
   
  That's good news because Blox say this IEM is an improved version of that free one that was sent around back then.
   
  It's selling or $40 + $7 shipping.
   
  Blox stock tends to run out fast, once in only a few hours!!, so I jumped on them like a honeybadger on a strawberry cupcake.  Even though I was actually after one of their earphones, not IEM's.
   
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Good to know that the BH2 have the the quality to stand beside the ODAC


 
   
  What's the BH2?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Of course sfw.. I'll be sure to add a 25% increase to the price just for you


 

 Coolios, BUT since it is not for me, you're gonna have to drop these by 50% for our lovely brothers up North. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Show them that American hospitality!!! Represent meng.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok Ericp. I here you on the David Bowie and raise you one..Simply red.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok Ericp. I here you on the David Bowie and raise you one..Simply red.


 
   
   
  Nice Dsnuts!


----------



## ericp10

I raise you one Dsnuts !!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Simply Red = Great British band


----------



## Leo888

[quote name="Theta Alpha 1" 


What's the BH2?
[/quote]

It's the C&C BH2 portable amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

That youtube vid does no justice to the real recording.. Lol. Love me some Jamiroquai.. This is what I am burning in my X1 and other phones with. The intro is long but check out this drum n bass grove. 
   





  I got this pumping in my man cave I am shaking the walls with my subs. Lol


----------



## d marc0

^nice one D's!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ OH YEAH!!! DON'T MAKE ME POST SOME KOREAN HIP HOP SH!T!!!


----------



## Exesteils

Just tried a brand new pair of S2s that just came in. Wow do they sound different from my 200+ hour burn-in ones.

Bass was loose and the response was a little funky. Sibilance up to was present, not unbearable, but it does muck up some on my favourite songs. Some details of the mids are also rather blurred compared to my pair. Did some A/B and the difference was definitely there, so it's not all in my head.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> It's the C&C BH2 portable amp.


 
   
  I have one of those somewhere, never favoured it all that much.  I didn't follow why he was comparing it to the ODAC, which is a DAC.


----------



## Leo888

theta alpha 1 said:


> I have one of those somewhere, never favoured it all that much.  I didn't follow why he was comparing it to the ODAC, which is a DAC.




Guess he was referring to the post I made regarding the ELE and Hifimediy DAC. But I thought there is a model of the ODAC with headphone amp built in. I might be wrong and maybe you could try goggling and find out more about it.


----------



## Exesteils

leo888 said:


> Guess he was referring to the post I made regarding the ELE and Hifimediy DAC. But I thought there is a model of the ODAC with headphone amp built in. I might be wrong and maybe you could try goggling and find out more about it.




Yes, was referring to the ELe comment. And yes, the O2+ODAC combo.


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> Yes, was referring to the ELe comment. And yes, the O2+ODAC combo.




O2+ODAC seems very well received by many and hope I'll be able to have a listen to them myself. For now, i feels that the Hifimediy/E9 combo is good enough for me. Cheers.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I don't think I was ever getting a perfect seal with the stock tips on the re400 because I just put the grey h200 tips on them and that's an experience I wasn't expecting on having.. It's such a perfect sound and now it's been taken to another level.. The bass became more present and the entire sound more coherent..I really don't think the h200's are going to end up above the 400's for me.. So they'll probably be for sale if that doesn't change in the next few days.. I'm not sure why no one else would say the 400's are clearly a better sound when compared directly.. The 200's are very nice it's just the 400's are so smooth and detailed with the perfect amount of sub/mid bass


 
   
  First of all, we all obviously hear things a bit differently. For example, I still absolutely love your my 1k's to the point where I would find it hard to part with them. I don't think that you can find that kind of bass and expansive/layered soundstage in many iems of this price bracket.
   
  To me, the H200's are what I was hoping the GR07BE's would be (but never were_ for me_). So I love the H200's also (although I must point out that they sound best for me using the MH1C large tips).
   
  As far as the RE400's are concerned, I don't doubt that they are amazing - there are too many positive reviews out there for them not to be.
   
  So Ericp10, it really comes down to you... how do the RE400's compare to the H200's in your mind?


----------



## MrEleventy

waynes world said:


> So Ericp10, it really comes down to you... *when should I buy the X1?*


----------



## sfwalcer

^ BWAHAHAHAHAHA well palyed!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote:




waynes world said:


> So Ericp10 and d marc0, it really comes down to you guys... *when should I buy the X1, the ES700, the RE400, and the jdslabs C5?*


   

   
  I thought I'd fix it even more for ya lol!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Nooo! As soon I decide To end game it someone posts an lcd3 with alo cables for 1100. And im about 600 short....


----------



## nihontoman

I kinda decided to get an armature based iem (I'm interested in how they sound compared to dynamic drivers) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
   
  so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
   
  thanks.
   
  P.S. I mainly listen to instrumental/vocal music so realistic timbre is a must.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I kinda decided to get an armature based iem (I'm interested in how they sound compared to dynamic drivers) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
> 
> so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm interested in trying an armature as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I kinda decided to get an armature based iem (I'm interested in how they sound compared to dynamic drivers) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
> 
> so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
> 
> ...


 

 Wait for Zero Audio's dual ba iems.I am definitely going to get me a pair as soon as they are out. Or if you see a liquidation deal for a pair of XBA-3s. I would snap one of those up for around $100.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wait for Zero Audio's dual ba iems.I am definitely going to get me a pair as soon as they are out. Or if you see a liquidation deal for a pair of XBA-3s. I would snap one of those up for around $100.


 
  hahaha, most probably I'll wait for zero audio doppios, but wanted to hear about others, in case these doppios turn out to be not what I want...
   
  people here talked much about TDK BA200, but at that time, I didn't really pay any attention to it (was too occupied with my XB90EX).


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I kinda decided to get an armature based iem (I'm interested in how they sound compared to dynamic drivers) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
> 
> so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You could consider a 3 driver hybrid like the H200. The bass driver is dynamic, and the other two are ba's. It does bass very well. The sub-bass on this James Blake track is great with the H200's:


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You could consider a 3 driver hybrid like the H200. The bass driver is dynamic, and the other two are ba's. It does bass very well. The sub-bass on this James Blake track is great with the H200's:


 
  I really like the idea of the hybrid, but H200 is out of my budget and 200 is max that I could afford (in fact, I'd prefer if it was under 170-ish, so that I won't have to pay customs)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I really like the idea of the hybrid, but H200 is out of my budget and 200 is max that I could afford (in fact, I'd prefer if it was under 170-ish, so that I won't have to pay customs)


 
   
  It sounds like oneoseven will be selling his. Not sure for how much, but you might want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> It sounds like oneoseven will be selling his. Not sure for how much, but you might want to keep an eye out for it.


 
  thanks for the info


----------



## BenF

nihontoman said:


> I kinda decided to get an armature based iem (I'm interested in how they sound compared to dynamic drivers) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
> 
> so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
> 
> ...


 
 Final Audio Design Heaven IV is 174$:
http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html
  
 It has a fantastic timbre and a bass that you would never expect from a BA.
 Here are some reviews:
http://www.springheadphone.com/2012/06/final-audio-heaven-iv-long-wait.html
http://iahpt.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/review-final-audio-design-heaven-iv-uniqueness/


----------



## nihontoman

benf said:


> Final Audio Design Heaven IV is 174$:
> http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html
> 
> It has a fantastic timbre and a bass that you would never expect from a BA.
> ...


 
 hmmm, looks interesting. thanks for the links. looks like a good option...


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> I have the Pro 80's, great phones. I like them as much as I like my Koss dj100 (and that's a lot). They're great compliment to each other.
> 
> I have the Somic Efi 82 on the way so I'm looking forward to compare them.


 
  I agree, the Takstar Pro 80 were a great discovery for me, and it was all just a fluke considering where I'm at in the headphone world.
   
  Recommend A+


----------



## vsls

Since I will buy from amazon.co.jp I was thinking to throw a cheap (~ ¥2000/$20) IEM in the bag just to justify the total shipment cost!
  So far I have found these close to this price: AT-CK323, JVC-FX31, JVC-FX40 and JVC-FXD60
  The most promising according to amazon reviews seems to be the AT but I haven't found any info here so I don't know.
  Would you suggest any of them as a value choice? Is there any hidden Japanese IEM that I'm missing?
 I don't really care for anything much more expensive since I need them as "gym" IEMs so nothing more valuable than those.
  I'm in Europe so I can't buy AT CLR100/COR150 that have similar price


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I kinda decided to get an *armature based iem* (I'm interested in *how they sound compared to dynamic drivers*) only thing is, I need them to be able to do sub-base. I know that they won't ever come close to dynamic drivers in this regard, but it'd great if I was able to at least hear say 30-40 hz. (music such as the Skyrim soundtrack do need sub-base extension)
> 
> so what are the one's that I should consider? my budget is 200$ max.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the nicer Knowles TWFK IEM's are shining examples of how balanced armatures sound compared to dynamic drivers, on par with Etymotic ER-4, I often switch back and forth trying to decide which I prefer.
   
  You might be interested in the T-peos H-100, but then again a hybrid sort of defeats your intention of wanting to try balanced-armature sound.
   
   
  Quote: 





vsls said:


> Since I will buy from amazon.co.jp I was thinking to throw a cheap (~ ¥2000/$20) IEM in the bag just to justify the total shipment cost!
> So far I have found these close to this price: AT-CK323, JVC-FX31, JVC-FX40 and JVC-FXD60
> The most promising according to amazon reviews seems to be the AT but I haven't found any info here so I don't know.
> Would you suggest any of them as a value choice? Is there any hidden Japanese IEM that I'm missing?
> ...


 
   
  Have a look at the Green House GH-ERC-MBK, seems to fit your ticket http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0050DXR3O/


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hmmm, looks interesting. thanks for the links. looks like a good option...


 
   
  I demoed it and the Heaven VI is way better.  Just sayin'...


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Have a look at the Green House GH-ERC-MBK, seems to fit your ticket http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0050DXR3O/


 
  Thanks for these but since they are similar to Etymotic sound I don't really think that they will appeal to me. I'm not a basshead but I prefer more musical signature than the analytical of Etys


----------



## kahaluu

The FX40's are musical to me. The bass and treble really stand out.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





vsls said:


> Thanks for these but since they are similar to Etymotic sound I don't really think that they will appeal to me. I'm not a basshead but I prefer more musical signature than the analytical of Etys


 
   
  That makes sense, they're not amazing or anything anyway, just amazing for 2,000 Yen.
   
   
  Have a look at this page and click on "sort by price" http://www.e-earphone.jp/html/page109.html


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> The FX40's are musical to me. The bass and treble really stand out.


 
   
  True, but the treble _really_ stands out!


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> The FX40's are musical to me. The bass and treble really stand out.


 
  I am also leaning towards FX40 but I've read some bad reviews here. Also CK323 seems extremely interesting and had a place in both 2013 VisualGPs but no one tried them here.
   
  Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> That makes sense, they're not amazing or anything anyway, just amazing for 2,000 Yen.
> 
> 
> Have a look at this page and click on "sort by price" http://www.e-earphone.jp/html/page109.html


 
  Yeap I can understand their value and they seem quite impressive for that price but I just need a musical/fun IEM just for a cheap everyday alternative.
 The list is neverending at that page haha


----------



## mikaveli06

I really liked the fx31, sounds more refined version of fx40.  Plus u can get the fx40 here on amazon for $18, the fx31 were a Japan only release i beleive.  I used them in the gym many times without issue


----------



## mochill

Dual balance armature that no one have is the astrotec ax-7 which is $145 from bigbarginonline . Give them a try and let us know


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> I really liked the fx31, sounds more refined version of fx40.  Plus u can get the fx40 here on amazon for $18, the fx31 were a Japan only release i beleive.  I used them in the gym many times without issue


 

 Do you think that FX31 has better details and is more balanced? Also I can't stand sibilance that I've suffered with some of my past cheap IEMs.
  I think I would like an FX40 without the problems, also I can't buy from amazon.com since I'm in the EU and the best price shipped for these is ~$45


----------



## kahaluu

Sometimes you just have to take a chance on certain phones, being the FX31, FX40 or something else. That's the only way you're going to find out if you like them or not. If you don't like them, you can always sell them on the classifieds.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





vsls said:


> Do you think that FX31 has better details and is more balanced? Also I can't stand sibilance that I've suffered with some of my past cheap IEMs.
> I think I would like an FX40 without the problems, also I can't buy from amazon.com since I'm in the EU and the best price shipped for these is ~$45


 
  The FX40s are my favorite budget IEMs, but they are pretty harsh on open box. If you hate sibilance they may be unbearable at first, but after they're burned in they get nice and smooth.


----------



## 7S Cameron

The AD900X hurts the top of my ears after about 20 minutes. It's not that bad until about an hour though, but it's still annoying. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The FX40s are my favorite budget IEMs, but they are pretty harsh on open box. If you hate sibilance they may be unbearable at first, but after they're burned in they get nice and smooth.


 
  +1. They're really harsh on open box, but like you said, they smooth out a lot after burn in.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The AD900X hurts the top of my ears after about 20 minutes. It's not that bad until about an hour though, but it's still annoying. *Am I the only one with this problem?*


 
   
  Yes. Sorry to say that you are a mutant. It's all your fault.
   
  Kidding of course. Have you tried the rubber band mod?
   
  Edit: they don't slide down my head and onto the top of my ears. Therefore, they are the most comfortable headphones that I have. Like marshmallows on the head. But for those with smaller heads, they may slide down. Hence the rubber band mod.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yes. Sorry to say that you are a mutant. It's all your fault.
> 
> Kidding of course. Have you tried the rubber band mod?
> 
> Edit: they don't slide down my head and onto the top of my ears. Therefore, they are the most comfortable headphones that I have. Like marshmallows on the head. But for those with smaller heads, they may slide down. Hence the rubber band mod.


 
  They don't slide down at all, I think I just have big ears..


----------



## vsls

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> Sometimes you just have to take a chance on certain phones, being the FX31, FX40 or something else. That's the only way you're going to find out if you like them or not. If you don't like them, you can always sell them on the classifieds.


 
  Yeap I think this is the only way to know! I'm just trying to find the best option since everyone has different tastes.
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The FX40s are my favorite budget IEMs, but they are pretty harsh on open box. If you hate sibilance they may be unbearable at first, but after they're burned in they get nice and smooth.


 
  Since you enjoy CKN70 do you find their sound anything near them? I can always burn IEMs!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





vsls said:


> Yeap I think this is the only way to know! I'm just trying to find the best option since everyone has different tastes.
> Since you enjoy CKN70 do you find their sound anything near them? I can always burn IEMs!


 
  The FX40s do remind me of the CKN70s, but those CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the FX40s. They are some amazing sounding IEMs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> The FX40s do remind me of the CKN70s, but those CKN70s are leaps and bounds above the FX40s. They are some amazing sounding IEMs.


 
  How much do they cost, though?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

What's the FXD80 like compared to CKN70?


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I demoed it and the Heaven VI is way better.  Just sayin'...


 
  And costs three times as much. Just sayin'...


----------



## Exesteils

Can't wait for my Onkyo IEMs to arrive. Postal service better not muck it up like with my last shipment.


----------



## phantompersona

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Can't wait for my Onkyo IEMs to arrive. Postal service better not muck it up like with my last shipment.


 
  I had my eye on those. I can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Exesteils

phantompersona said:


> I had my eye on those. I can't wait to hear your impressions.




Will do. Just don't expect pro level reviews.  I have the S2, love them. These were voted better than the S2s so I wanted to see just how much better they really are.


----------



## Mackem

7s cameron said:


> They don't slide down at all, I think I just have big ears..




I know the feeling. I'm trying to find some *really* comfortable closed circumaural phones to accompany my Carbo Bassos but having a big head, big ears and glasses is a bad combination.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





vsls said:


> Do you think that FX31 has better details and is more balanced? Also I can't stand sibilance that I've suffered with some of my past cheap IEMs.
> I think I would like an FX40 without the problems, also I can't buy from amazon.com since I'm in the EU and the best price shipped for these is ~$45


 
   
  I think this is worth a try... great deal for $25.
  I'll be ordering one as soon as they release the custom cable for the H-200 so it'll be just in one shipment.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/t-peos-b-100
   
   
 Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Can't wait for my Onkyo IEMs to arrive. Postal service better not muck it up like with my last shipment.


 
 I had my eye on those. I can't wait to hear your impressions.
   
  +2 They really look interesting...


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I demoed it and the Heaven VI is way better.  Just sayin'...


 

 Now if only he can triple the budget...


----------



## nihontoman

Astrotec is also an option I'm considering, especially when their single BA AM90 had pretty good reviews. Excalibur seems like a good iem as well, with good build quality.
   
  heaven VI would be excellent, but tripling my budget is out of question  besides, heaven IV should be pretty good for what they are.
   
  I guess everything will be decided when the Zero Audio Doppios come out though...
   
   
  I'm still kinda afraid that the sound signature of BA iems will be too different for me


----------



## nihontoman

And speaking about astrotec, they made the hybrid iem. here's the link:
   
http://bbs.dgtle.com/thread-139496-1-1.html
   
  google translate kinda helps, but would be good if some Chinese speakers could give us a better translation


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> And speaking about astrotec, they made the hybrid iem. here's the link:
> 
> http://bbs.dgtle.com/thread-139496-1-1.html
> 
> google translate kinda helps, but would be good if some Chinese speakers could give us a better translation


 
   
  Read through some of it. 

 First part is thanks to a guy and a audio company who supplied the IEMs for the review, along with comparisons to some of Astrotec's older offerings.

 Followed by a brief guide to what BAs are and how they deliver "sound"
  
  After the pics, he mentions that the phones are prototypes, thus, the overall presentation are somewhat lacking. Things to be improved upon: 1.Colors, 2. Cable build quality 3. Polished(?) overall shell, followed by a thorough critique on the phone's build itself, including the need for a mempry wire for over-ear wearing, improving the plugs, possibility of removable cables and using the same design as the B&W C5 making it seem bland.
   
  Note: I'll try to keep the next part short since I'm not too savvy with audiophile terminology, so take everything you read next with a grain of salt.
  SQ review:

 Bass: Surprising. Large amounts of low bass, extending deep and packs a lot of punch. Gives a similar "feel" to the IE8 and PK1(what he refers to as God-tier IEMs) Mid-bass is fast and responsive. Overall, bass is "very" powerful, broad, with a solid baseline(?). Presentation is clear, with headroom and executed nicely

 Highs: He compares them to the AM800's warmth, the X60 has better clarity and the harmonics work well together. Well controlled,  with moderately fast response on vocals, easy on the ear as there' less decay. Highs reveal a lot of minor details in songs, he was expecting a very cold presentation, but it was rather pleasing, working well with the bass. "Like watching a campfire fire in a cave" is how he puts it.

 Mids: A whole paragraph about Astrotec's marketing scheme. I can't really get much from it, other than a very revealing mid, though slightly warm, using a lot of song as reference.

 Soundstage: Moderate. A little lacking compared to the AM800.
   
  Layering: Slightly forward, distance is slightly lacking. The AX60's warmth is what keeps the whole sound signature together. 
   
  Conclusion: A well-worth offering from Astrotec, and it can be seen that it is focused on bass, delivering heavy, powerful but not overbearing bass due to a finely tuned Dynamic Driver. Mids and Highs delivered with similar precision, with BAs made to sound similar to Dynamics. (his words, not mine). Overall, very easy on the ears, and the sound grows on you as time passes.


 Followed by a comparison to  the K3003, of which I immediately lost interest in.

 Hope this helps!


----------



## nihontoman

thanks   seems like a good one. wonder what the price will be...


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Look forward to your take on those Sennheiser PCX 95 Jant.


 
   
  Got a little side tracked with a physical issue that forced me to send them back but Senn is taking good care of me. The PCX95 are a nice little phone so far in the time I had with them. Kinda get spoiled with the headband as they just nestle themselves in. Just a bit quicker and easier than putting in separate earphones. The nice cable and a great low profile beefy plug. They kinda soured the VSD1 for me. Just kinda blah afterwards esp. the mids/vocals. Need to get my new phones back burn in fully and then review them so it won't be a while.
   
  Anyhow, since the VSD1 don't thrill me so much anymore I picked up the CLR100 again to compare the two. I like my CLR100 with the new UE clear tips. Best I heard from them but not as good as the Vsonic. I decided to remove the CLR100 screens and play around with them. Quite a thick woven mesh that is far from acoustically transparent  which is why the two holes they put in work.
   
  Taking the screens off lets loose a bunch of brightness and clarity. Too much and at the expense of subduing the bass. But I had a foam from a DUNU Trident nozzle. I used to sell DUNU and I got a return where one side was lower than the other cause, it turns out, the foam was installed sideways and compressed. So, I fixed that pair and sold them as used and had one foam left over. I cut that in half and installed them in the nozzles of the CLR100. Better but not quite there. Sounded good on my Sony with one notch of Clearbass.
   
  I had a pair of adhesive backed mesh fabric screens from a prototype armature phone/ I took those off a while back to install foams and get more bass out of that earphone. I then stuck those on top of the foam and they stuck onto the little lip the original screens were glued to.
   
  I went with the large stock tips and no EQ on my Sony and compared against the VSD1. The now more forward mids of the CLR are more forward and cleaner than the VSD1. The stage is bigger now top to bottom and bigger than the VSD1. The treble is also brighter and cleaner. Detail is about the same. VSD1 can still reach lower on bass extension but that is the only thing I think is better. The modded AT is more forward and cleaner and a bit taller. Just like you stepped closer to a slightly dirty window and cleaned. Clearer now that it is cleaned and when you step closer and look out your view of high and low is greater.
   
  Certainly worth playing around with the CLR100 since they are cheap if your are inclined to modding. There is potential there. If it sound like the CKN70 a bit it does but doesn't. I had the CKN70 and this is still closer or more forward, the treble is bright but more even/not as peaky, and the bass is not as punchy as I have it tweaked. Still images differently being the 8.5mm driver. Definitely a mixture of both as if some sort of CKN70/CLR100 hybrid.


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> What's the FXD80 like compared to CKN70?


 
  The main difference is the CKN70 have more forward mids than the FXD80's. The 80's seem slightly recessed to me.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ok, i just ordered gr07 mk2 after hearing vsd1. Now want another "bassy, fun" iem. Will be wearing in gym, sony eb90ex fit this bill?


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Ok, i just ordered gr07 mk2 after hearing vsd1. Now want another "bassy, fun" iem. Will be wearing in gym, sony eb90ex fit this bill?


 
  well yeah, xb90ex are bassy. not just bassy, but mighty bassy


----------



## Snyper0012

If you like sub bass xb90 fits your bill. But if you prefer big mid bass punch and kick i would recommend the ath-cks77x which provides more mid bass kick.


----------



## mikaveli06

I liled all the cks iems, but the cord was "catchy" and kept pulling on ears, so didnt work for gym. Gonna go with the sony, im more sub bass than midbass, loved the eph100 for this reaso.. Anyone compared the eph
100 to the xb90ex


----------



## Snyper0012

Have been using the xb90ex for a couple days now and i have to say, these things have sub bass which are unheard of in an iem. Very rumbly but controlled sub bass with a light touch of mid bass. I do wish it had more mid bass though...


----------



## kahaluu

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Ok, i just ordered gr07 mk2 after hearing vsd1. Now want another "bassy, fun" iem. Will be wearing in gym, sony eb90ex fit this bill?


 
  You'll love the GR07 MKII's. Out of all the IEM's that I've had or still own, it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## baydude

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> If you like sub bass xb90 fits your bill. But if you prefer big mid bass punch and kick i would recommend the ath-cks77x which provides more mid bass kick.


 
  You have the 77x?


----------



## Snyper0012

Sadly i dont, but from the numerous comparisons other headfiers say about the 77x vs xb90ex it is safe to say the 77x has more mid bass. Even my jvc fx3x has more mid bass than my sonys. The balance between sub bass to mid bass would be around 50:50 on the jvc where the sony is more like 70:30. If you can live with less kick more rumble the sony easily defeats the 77x in that aspect.


----------



## Snyper0012

If you want a more immersive soundstage and more spacious sound then sony is what you want. But if you like "in your face" mids and highs the 77x would do better in that aspect.


----------



## Snyper0012

Lastly, other stuff like build quality/microphonics/isolation/accesories, etc.sony overall would be better in that view.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah. sonys are built like a tank. seriously - the tortures that they have to endure while I use them....


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Ok, i just ordered gr07 mk2 after hearing vsd1. Now want another "bassy, fun" iem. Will be wearing in gym, sony eb90ex fit this bill?


 
  my vote goes for the AF45. good fit and isolation for a the gym. very nice details for being a bassy iem


----------



## Zelda

is there anyone that got the ele dac el-02 ?


----------



## mikaveli06

baydude said:


> You have the 77x?


 i had the cks77 and cks1000, but not x


----------



## mikaveli06

The sonys sould quite a bit like the eph100. Prolly gonna give them a shot, plus my source is colorfly c3/bh2 so i can always turn lf ln for more kick


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

New JVC commercial in case anyone missed it!!


----------



## PsychoS

I have both the eph 100 and xb90ex.  The Yamahas have more mid bass and detailed highs compared to the Sonys.  The Sonys, to me, have an overall smoother sound...gotta love the enticing subbass.


----------



## waynes world

Hey Lifted Andreas, where are you mate? And when can we expect your next trance masterpiece? I need a fix, and it don't include more cow bell!


----------



## rtorres

Has anyone tried this yet?
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Viper-Balanced-Armature-Earbuds-Earphones-Headphones-/111115361497?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item19defddcd9

 balanced armatures for $19.99


----------



## Exesteils

I just went surfing around for some good looking phones and found myself staring at the JVC SZ1k/2k, gawd they look pretty. 

Anyone know how they sound in general? Went to the head-fi thread and all I saw on the first few pages were hype. Seeing as they are barely 180usd now, I might snag a pair for my PC/Gaming setup


----------



## gikigill

I have the SZ2000 and they are brilliant. Big sound, big soundstage, big bass but they need a lot of burnin. My pair has over 500 hours of burnin and it is not an audiophile but a totalphile headphone. You need just 30 out of 60 on the Fiio X3 and the bass will pound your head in. At the Melbourne meet, I pumped up the bass and the smiles were wide and people shaking their heads. 

JVC does it again.


----------



## gikigill

BTW if the mids are not clean, don't panic and sell as a lot of people did here. They need patience to shine and I daresay they command attention in public. People will crane their necks to get a glimpse of these monsters and give an appreciative nod. 
I was stopped by people for the first time in my life just so they could have a look and listen. Not a single person disliked them.


----------



## Exesteils

gikigill said:


> BTW if the mids are not clean, don't panic and sell as a lot of people did here. They need patience to shine and I daresay they command attention in public. People will crane their necks to get a glimpse of these monsters and give an appreciative nod.
> I was stopped by people for the first time in my life just so they could have a look and listen. Not a single person disliked them.




Nice! And though I do love their style, I really don't think I'll start lugging them around when I'm on the move, I have my IEMs for that. Only time they will leave the house is when I eventually show them off at an audiophile meet. 

Those sound phenomenal btw. Having good bass is very different from having just massive amounts of bass. Will have them in mind when I put together my Haswell rig in August. Thanks man!


----------



## gikigill

Just make sure you have a good amp. Better amp means better sound in this case.

As Jeremy Clarkson would say POWEERR!


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> Just make sure you have a good amp. Better amp means better sound in this case.
> 
> As Jeremy Clarkson would say POWEERR!


 

 I currently only have the BH2 and e07k. Would either of them be sufficient, or would I need to be looking towards a more capable desktop Amp? (again, the amp will probably be plugged to the PC most of the time instead of switching roles between portable and stationary rigs.)


----------



## gikigill

Both are absolutely fine. They can be powered by a decent DAP but an amp scales them up nicely. 

All I can say is DAT BASS!!!


----------



## Grayson73

Just ordered the new NuForce NE-700X for $49 shipped, based on Dsnuts' comparison to the Basso.  I was denied at $48 offer, but accepted at $49 offer:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NuForce-NF-NE-700X-SE-In-Ear-Earbud-Headphones-Earphones-w-Inline-Mic-and-Case-/360697392913
   
  Will be comparing them to my Zero Audio Carbo Tenore.
   
  Here is Dsnuts' thread on the NuForce:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/review-the-new-and-improved-nuforce-ne-700m-ne-650m
   
 VS Zero Audio Basso DX210..
 The tuning is very similar to the bassos. I think on some tunes I wish the bassos had just a bit more treble presence. The NE-700 is just this. It definitely has the treble beat as well as having overall a bit tighter sound over the bassos.  Bassos has more bass over the NE-700s just by a hair but overall bass is tighter than when I heard them on open box. I prefer vocals on the Ne-700. It is a touch more emphasis on the upper mids over the bassos. Vocals seems to pop out a bit more on the NuForces.. The extra sparkle is just the right amount without being artificial sounding. Vocals sound a touch thinner on the bassos. So textured fullness in the mids and a bit of extra sparkle on the Nuforces are what is winning me over. The bass level overall is similar but the bassos have a bit more sub bass presence. The Ne-700m has a touch more mid bass but instead of being obnoxious it gives a nice n tight amount of mid bass great to enhance the low end. The sound is a mix of many good sounding earphones is the best way to describe them. Sound positioning and separation is excellent as well..
  
 Isolation on these earphones are actually good. They block out sound real nice. Much better than both the bassos and my CKS1000. With some tip rolling I settled on them marvelous Auveio tips sold at your local Radio shacks. Bass is much more in line with the rest of the sound using these tips. The stock tips are standard issue but tip rolling does help lean the sound to your preferred sound signature more so..
  
 So for guys that are curious of the bassos yet don't want to tred the overseas tenso shipping waters it is simple. Try these instead. If you never tried a NuForce earphone try these.. While I can't say these are clearly a leap over the bassos like the CKS1000s are they certainly does a few things better than them. The sound is natural and engaging.. Thanks for reading. And as always. Happy listening.


----------



## kahaluu

Are you sure these are the new and improve NE-700's phones that you ordered? These might be the older models. The auction says sales and clearance in the auction. It doesn't say anything about these being the new models.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





kahaluu said:


> Are you sure these are the new and improve NE-700's phones that you ordered? These might be the older models. The auction says sales and clearance in the auction. It doesn't say anything about these being the new models.


 
   
  All of the pictures they have for them indicate it's the newer version (right angle jack, matte chassis, the label on the box), so I'd say it's very likely.
   
  In addition, they have the older versions on their site (X and M) as discontinued and with different model numbers (without "-SE"). "Sales and clearance" is just what eBay calls it when a seller decides to offer a discount on a product.
   
  But I agree, they should indicate in text that it's indeed the new and improved version to clear up any confusion.


----------



## kahaluu

It does seem like it's the newer version. I didn't look at additional pictures in the auction. In one of the photos it does show it as the new and improved version. Just wanted to make sure that you were getting the newer version.  Just watching your back.


----------



## Swy05

How are the newer NuForce's?
   
  The older one's (NE-7M's) were absolute garbage build quality wise.  The sound was excellent though.  Deep bass, spacious soundstage, and great highs.
   
  It's just the the build quality was atrocious.  The mic frequently stopped working and I've had more than 1 pair where the sound just completely stopped working in one ear.  These were rampant problems many owners had back during the older NuForce earphones.
   
  Has the quality been improved in the newer models?  I'd be glad to purchase these again only if the quality has improved substantially.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is exactly what they did and the sound from reports have also been improved. Here is a quote from Wolfgang from NuForce.
   
  We are mainly addressing the weakness in reliability of the previous NE700, particular, we had a new supplier to provide the 'monster like' earphone cable, which has 50% more and thinner strands of copper.  All the strain-reliefs are new structure for to prevent wire pulls, the 3.5mm is now 90-degree to reduce stress when the phone is in a pocket. Also the Aluminum chassis change into matted surface. Cost went up, but MSRP remained the same, $65 for X, $75 for M.


----------



## Swy05

dsnuts said:


> Ya that is exactly what they did and the sound from reports have also been improved. Here is a quote from Wolfgang from NuForce.
> 
> We are mainly addressing the weakness in reliability of the previous NE700, particular, we had a new supplier to provide the 'monster like' earphone cable, which has 50% more and thinner strands of copper.  All the strain-reliefs are new structure for to prevent wire pulls, the 3.5mm is now 90-degree to reduce stress when the phone is in a pocket. Also the Aluminum chassis change into matted surface. Cost went up, but MSRP remained the same, $65 for X, $75 for M.




Ooh interesting. Thx for the info.

Hmmm now to buy or not.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> How are the newer NuForce's?
> 
> The older one's (NE-7M's) were absolute garbage build quality wise.  The sound was excellent though.  Deep bass, spacious soundstage, and great highs.
> 
> ...


 

 ha! I am to this day STILL rocking those, never had any issues I must be one of the lucky ones. Thanks for all the current/ongoing  impressions on these new models


----------



## Joe Bloggs

snyper0012 said:


> Have been using the xb90ex for a couple days now and i have to say, these things have sub bass which are unheard of in an iem. Very rumbly but controlled sub bass with a light touch of mid bass. I do wish it had more mid bass though...




Hey snyper, you are using my viper4android irs preset right? It's got subbass boost cooked in. You want me to make that neutral reference preset or do you want me to cook in more midbass?


----------



## Iken

For UK and Ireland resident (and av forum member) there is AUDIOFLY AF33m Worth £39.99 prize here so good luck people.
http://www.avforums.com/competitions/index.php?competitionid=282&utm_campaign=july_2013_newsletter&utm_source=Suite26&utm_medium=Email+Campaign
   
  And I jumped on NuForce NE-700X deal too... hope this is the end or my wife will end me...


----------



## nehcrow

Pulled the trigger on X1 
So pumped! 
Going to be pumping a lot of EDM through these, hope I will be satisfied  
Oh and if anybody wants a good burn in method (also great to listen to as well) hit up the DnB channels on di.fm
Also currently looking at speakers to pump out tunes when I don't have my headphones on... Any recommendations?


----------



## Snyper0012

I think it would need more mid bass as the sony is more of a sub bass iem although i really want to target a sound similar to the cks77x. I already brought out the mids and highs to sound like the ath now its just the mid bass i am missing.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> I think it would need more mid bass as the sony is more of a sub bass iem although i really want to target a sound similar to the cks77x. I already brought out the mids and highs to sound like the ath now its just the mid bass i am missing.


 

 ^ LoL you want some mid bass as well as sub bass monsters, try the Corecool V2s, i can hook you with up my modded set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  They hang extremely well with all the audiophile "bass" iems out there and is one of the most fun that i have heard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Shameless plug. : P
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/643666/budget-fi-iem-jvc-fxz200-ath-es7-ipod-classic-corecool-v2-sale-all-must-go


----------



## MrEleventy

SFW, what's your current primaries? You seem to have sold or are selling everything.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> SFW, what's your current primaries? You seem to have sold or are selling everything.


 

 LoL, not really. I got a secret stash. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Got mo' around than i even know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So just selling off stuff that i no longer need in my collection. 
   
  Keeping my stash secret for funzies. But you can guess.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: Eyes on target on those S2s later on, maybe those Onkyos iem, maybe................................... even the Nuforce 700s. Don't think i will be getting the 1Ks and is planning to keep the FXZ200s, but if they sell they sell.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LoL, not really. I got a secret stash. hoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you're planning to get the S2s then I might be able to help.  

 I have my IE-HF300 and H-200 to keep me company and they(the S2) just don't see much use these days,


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> If you're planning to get the S2s then I might be able to help.
> 
> I have my IE-HF300 and H-200 to keep me company and they just don't see much use these days,


 
   
  You just ruined it. Now he wants the Onkyo more!


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You just ruined it. Now he wants the Onkyo more!


 
   





 Perfect.......... Nah, Jk. Reason I like the HF300 is due to it's rather warm sig. Forward lush vocals and a very engaging mid. But they have nothing on the S2 on Soundstage. The S2 has an overall airy, wider feel to most of the songs. I just like listening to songs like the singer is right in front of me instead of 20ft away.

 Oh, and the Onkyos does Mid/Sub Bass very _very_ well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50Hrs of burn-in later and these things are slowly showing me what they can really do in the low sections.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> If you're planning to get the S2s then I might be able to help.
> 
> I have my IE-HF300 and H-200 to keep me company and they(the S2) just don't see much use these days,


 
  ^ SWEET!!! Let the low ballin' begin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  WoW dem Onkyos are as good as those Jpn impressions/ reviews say when compared to the S2s huh??? 
   
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You just ruined it. Now he wants the Onkyo more!


 
  ikr, those Onkyos are giving me weird looks/ vibes now....................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ........... i think i like it!!! <333s


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ SWEET!!! Let the low ballin' begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, they are a little different from the S2s so I don't think it was a fair comparison on that competition they had. I'd suggest demo-ing both before getting either but them being so new, it's kinda hard to do.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ SWEET!!! Let the low ballin' begin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ummm, models not included. Always read the fine print 
   
  But after the S2 and/or Onkyo your just gonna wanna get the VSD7 Bass in a couple months anyway


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Perfect.......... Nah, Jk. Reason I like the HF300 is due to it's rather warm sig. Forward lush vocals and a very engaging mid. But they have nothing on the S2 on Soundstage. The S2 has an overall airy, wider feel to most of the songs. I just like listening to songs like the singer is right in front of me instead of 20ft away.
> 
> Oh, and the Onkyos does Mid/Sub Bass very _very_ well.
> 
> ...


 
  +
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Yeah, they are a little different from the S2s so I don't think it was a fair comparison on that competition they had. I'd suggest demo-ing both before getting either but them being so new, it's kinda hard to do.


 
  = That's good to hear they both are so different sounding, wouldn't that justify in keeping them both??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I might be able to audition the S2s, but it is the fit that worries me due to their big dish housing, though the ATH 77X and the ATH CKS1Ks didn't give me comfort issues so fingers crossed!!!
   
  Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Ummm, models not included. Always read the fine print
> 
> But after the S2 and/or Onkyo your just gonna wanna get the VSD7 Bass in a couple months anyway


 
  Meh, that VSD7  VSD5 with their cheap clear colored housing doesn't appeal to me much, BUT that "Bass" moniker has my interest. haha The VSD7 might just look like the gr07s with a detachable cable???
   
  The real looker in Vsonics new lineup is the VSD3s, dat black matted stealth!!! So sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



     = ...


----------



## jant71

They probably will be a different color scheme and have the detachable cable. Of course, they are upping their game right, so how much better will they sound than the now discontinued GR07 Bass. You can keep your stealth as obviously the much pricier VSD7 Bass will crush them in SQ or no one would buy them, lol.
   
  Listen Meng! The VSD3 are supposed to have the sound signature like the Shure SE535. You want that sound signature? The VSD7 Bass come out this year and the VSD3 in January 2014. You will go Bass, you know it. You can borrow a VSD3 from Danny or someone next year and talk about them being too mid-centric and not bass focused enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bass ninja commands you!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> They probably will be a different color scheme and have the detachable cable. Of course, they are upping their game right, so how much better will they sound than the now discontinued GR07 Bass. You can keep your stealth as obviously the much pricier VSD7 Bass will crush them in SQ or no one would buy them, lol.
> 
> Listen Meng! The VSD3 are supposed to have the sound signature like the Shure SE535. You want that sound signature? The VSD7 Bass come out this year and the VSD3 in January 2014. You will go Bass, you know it. You can borrow a VSD3 from Danny or someone next year and talk about them being too mid-centric and not bass focused enough.
> 
> ...


 

 WoW, so the VSD7s IS coming out later this year??? And HOW MUCHY??? I ain't dropping like $500 for some Chinaman iems meng. But if they are gonna charge that much they better crush the gr07 BEs like an ant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder what tech Vsonic is gonna use in those since they seem to be cutting ties with Sony due to their lamo anti-jpn stance so that bio-cell tech might come to an end, but who knows..... alls i know is Vsonic got a BIG MOUTH.  
   
  Is the Shure SE535s for bass sassys??? haha But.............. but... dat stealth is sooooo sexy. :  (
   
  You know what i am just gonna "borrow" ALL of them from mochill since we all know he is a hopeless Vsonic fan boi and is getting all of them anyways. He has too many iems to even know what to do with, so.... i am just helping out another head-fi brotha'. What a swell dood i am.
   
  HELLS YEAS, GO BASS OR GO HOME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Damn it jants you are forcing me to sell me FXZ200 REAL BAD. LoL


----------



## blueangel2323

I gotta say, those Onkyo's look pretty nice, especially the cans


----------



## Gee Simpson

sfwalcer said:


> ^ SWEET!!! Let the low ballin' begin!!! :bigsmile_face:
> 
> WoW dem Onkyos are as good as those Jpn impressions/ reviews say when compared to the S2s huh???
> 
> ...




Would you still like it if I was to tell you that those 'women' were from Bangkok?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Would you still like it if I was to tell you that those 'women' were from Bangkok?


 

 T_T was that why i was getting weird vibes??? As long as they are "women" and not a lady........... then i have no problems with it boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  See now we know that Onkyo doesn't discriminate and is an equal opportunity employer. HE HE HE
   
  I try to not judge........................................ much.


----------



## Dsnuts

Man it is tough going on the X3 thread people be jumping off that boat. Lol. Hey I am toughing it out. I feel for Mr. James Fiio. Every other question is. When is it going to be out..How come it has problems with this or that. I bet those guys are stressing out right about now.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man it is tough going on the X3 thread people be jumping off that boat. Lol. Hey I am toughing it out. I feel for Mr. James Fiio. Every other question is. When is it going to be out..How come it has problems with this or that. I bet those guys are stressing out right about now.


 
  Fiio has been very very good to me, so I'm not going to jump ship, but those Onkyo IEM are a must soon.


----------



## waynes world

^ That's why I went for the C3 where I could have very low expectations as far as functionality goes. And it has lived up to those low functionality expectations lol! Fortunately though (and most importantly) it has also lived up to the SQ expectations.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man it is tough going on the X3 thread people be jumping off that boat. Lol. Hey I am toughing it out. I feel for Mr. James Fiio. Every other question is. When is it going to be out..How come it has problems with this or that. I bet those guys are stressing out right about now.


 

 LoL, the man needs to chillax here at the discovery thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where it's 24/7 365 bull and no content, just having fun with it. 
  : P
   
  Glad you are sticking with it Ds, i am sure it's gonna pay off. It's their 1st time doing this type of device so there will a few bugs here and there for sho'.


----------



## Swy05

Looks like the jvc s500's have dropped to about 21 US dollars. Ive never owned headphones before....just in ears.

The iems ive used are the carbo bassos, ath cks99, etc.

Should I bite? Worth it??


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Looks like the jvc s500's have dropped to about 21 US dollars. Ive never owned headphones before....just in ears.
> 
> The iems ive used are the carbo bassos, ath cks99, etc.
> 
> Should I bite? Worth it??


 

 ^ if you can get them $21 shipped, get 10 of them and run for the hills. Oh and hook me up with one as well, still want a new set of gunmetal S500 Zs cuz my set got some minor cosmetic scratches. :  (


----------



## jmoore914

Hey y'all
   
  I've recently been looking for an amp and dac to add to be setups. I always am looking for bang for your buck (many purchases based on Dsnuts' raves, thanks btw!!) and I figured this would be a great place to ask.
   
  From looking through this thread the two best/cheap dacs I found were the Ele and the hifimediy Sabre. Am I correct in thinking these are the best sub $50 dacs that've discovered? 
   
  I wasn't able to find any cheap amps looking through the thread.
  I have one of these cmoys on its way to my house: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200940914746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  Is there a cheaper/better option I should consider?
   
  I'll also be using these through my Macbook Pro or Iphone 4 so would either of those dacs actually increase SQ significantly?
   
  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Swy05

sfwalcer said:


> ^ if you can get them $21 shipped, get 10 of them and run for the hills. Oh and hook me up with one as well, still want a new set of gunmetal S500 Zs cuz my set got some minor cosmetic scratches. :  (




Unfortunately its not 21 shipped. That would be a dream come true.

Itll be about 31 dollars with shipping and tenso fees.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> ^ That's why I went for the C3 where I could have very low expectations as far as functionality goes. And it has lived up to those low functionality expectations lol! Fortunately though (and most importantly) it has also lived up to the SQ expectations.


 
   
  I just read the last few days of the X3 thread. Not really great reasons for people to be jumping ship imo. From all accounts so far, the X3 will have great SQ (both a great DAC and AMP), for a very reasonable price. Sure, there will be a few glitches to work out with the firmware, but that's to be expected. The people jumping ship were probably just not sure that the purchase was right for them in the first place (as in my case).


----------



## ericp10

Okay what's the best product Dsnuts ever recommended to you? Take out cost, but just the pure enjoyment of the sound. 
   
  For me>>>>>> the X1
   
   
  He's also recommended some things where I was like What? I'll visit one or two or those later. lol  (he's been on more than off though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Unfortunately its not 21 shipped. That would be a dream come true.
> 
> Itll be about 31 dollars with shipping and tenso fees.


 

 If you can get the S500s new for around $40 shipped they are a steal, even at $70 they are still a great buy.  So if $31 is the total price including the shipping and tenso fees damnnnn these have gotten so cheap, crazy.


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Unfortunately its not 21 shipped. That would be a dream come true.
> 
> Itll be about 31 dollars with shipping and tenso fees.


 
  Link please?


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Looks like the jvc s500's have dropped to about 21 US dollars. Ive never owned headphones before....just in ears.
> 
> The iems ive used are the carbo bassos, ath cks99, etc.
> 
> Should I bite? Worth it??


 
  Hey Swy, just curious, where are u getting them at that price? Thanks


----------



## Swy05

jmoore914 said:


> Link please?







juggos said:


> Hey Swy, just curious, where are u getting them at that price? Thanks




Amazon japan. Theres a more buying option on the right. Comes out to roughly 22 bucks.

I just ordered one. My first headphones. Have used earphones and inears exclusively my whole life.

Go get em boys.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jmoore914 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> I've recently been looking for an amp and dac to add to be setups. I always am looking for bang for your buck (many purchases based on Dsnuts' raves, thanks btw!!) and I figured this would be a great place to ask.
> 
> ...


 
  It seems to me your looking for an all in one unit. You got 2 choices. This used Fiio E17. For the cost is a crazy deal. More portable so you can use this with your Iphone 4 and with your macbook pro http://www.head-fi.org/t/673540/fiio-e17-two-months-old#post_9638770   and there is this one which is another great option but is not portable like the E17. http://www.head-fi.org/t/671251/audioengine-d1-usb-dac-headphone-amp#post_9592158   If you just want to try something cheap I would try the Sabre dac but for a bit more you can get that E17 which has an amp section to it. That would be a good starter option to get you some better sounds for cheap.
   
  Don't know if the Hifimediy Sabre dac is gonna work with your iphone out. That Fiio E17 looks like a good option to use on your sources. More versatile.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Fiio has been very very good to me, so I'm not going to jump ship, but those Onkyo IEM are a must soon.




Another one to test the Onkyo waters! Get a pair and we can discuss notes.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn looks like Mp4nation will get their X3s in real soon..Haven't bought a new Dap since my Z1060..Can't wait to try that.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Oh damn looks like Mp4nation will get their X3s in real soon..Haven't bought a new Dap since my Z1060..Can't wait to try that.




Glad to see you stuck through it all D. Looking forward to impressions.


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It seems to me your looking for an all in one unit. You got 2 choices. This used Fiio E17. For the cost is a crazy deal. More portable so you can use this with your Iphone 4 and with your macbook pro http://www.head-fi.org/t/673540/fiio-e17-two-months-old#post_9638770   and there is this one which is another great option but is not portable like the E17. http://www.head-fi.org/t/671251/audioengine-d1-usb-dac-headphone-amp#post_9592158   If you just want to try something cheap I would try the Sabre dac but for a bit more you can get that E17 which has an amp section to it. That would be a good starter option to get you some better sounds for cheap.
> 
> Don't know if the Hifimediy Sabre dac is gonna work with your iphone out. That Fiio E17 looks like a good option to use on your sources. More versatile.


 
  Thanks for the quick reply Dsnuts!
   
  I am not necessarily looking for an all in one unit. And portability is not really an issue since I don't think either of these pieces would ever leave my room. Basically what I am looking for is the best sound for the least money (haha aren't we all?). 
  The E17 is intriguing though...
 Would the E17 sound significantly better than The RA1 Cmoy (already purchased) and the Sabre? And for the iPhone I would just use the LOD to the amp using the iPhone's built in DAC.
  I'm just hesistant to spend another $100 on top of the $40 I just spent for the amp if the sound is not noticeably better.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay what's the best product Dsnuts ever recommended to you? Take out cost, but just the pure enjoyment of the sound.
> 
> For me>>>>>> the X1


 
   
  The X1 one for me also... if/when I ever get it lol!
   
  Until then, I'd have to say the CKS1000's (with help from yourself until you decided to become a traitor lol!), the Carbo Basso's, and the AD900X's.
   
  Quote: 





> He's also recommended some things where I was like What? I'll visit one or two or those later. lol  (he's been on more than off though


 
   
  Yeah, both him and SF recommended the TDK MT300's to me. Like WFT???  Ha ha - inside joke (they're not _that_ bad though!).


----------



## Dsnuts

If you got that amp happening the sabre dac is all your gonna need. They are crazy good for the price. It will certainly give you a nice upgrade to onboard sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The X1 one for me also... if/when I ever get it lol!
> 
> Until then, I'd have to say the CKS1000's (with help from yourself until you decided to become a traitor lol!), the Carbo Basso's, and the AD900X's.
> 
> ...


 

 Just so you know Wayne. It looks like our boy sf got himself a pair of X1s as well. He got THE deal on a pair.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just so you know Wayne. It looks like our boy sf got himself a pair of X1s as well. He got THE deal on a pair.


 
   
  I know - he's been rubbing it into me left right and center...


----------



## jmoore914

Quote:


waynes world said:


> The X1 one for me also... if/when I ever get it lol!
> 
> Until then, I'd have to say the CKS1000's (with help from yourself until you decided to become a traitor lol!), the Carbo Basso's, and the AD900X's.
> 
> ...


 
  Mine has to be the MP8320 purely because it got my headphone journey started. That great headphone at such a tiny price taught me what potential there was to be had.
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> If you got that amp happening the sabre dac is all your gonna need. They are crazy good for the price. It will certainly give you a nice upgrade to onboard sound.


 
  Hopefully I'll ge that amp happening. We'll see how good my soldering skill are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think that's the route I'll be going! Thanks a bunch for all your help, you've really helped in my quest for sonic bliss!


----------



## Dsnuts

Taking little steps here and there is a smart way to test out them waters..There is always better stuff all of us are always tempted with but a good cheap source that does your music right is never a bad thing.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jmoore914 said:


> Mine has to be the MP8320 purely because it got my headphone journey started. That great headphone at such a tiny price taught me what potential there was to be had.


 
   
  Yes, I should add the 8320's also. I won them from dsnuts for a competition that he put on a while ago. I have to say that every time I throw them on I go "What???? $8 iems??? What's going on here!!!".
   
  Quote: 





jmoore914 said:


> Hopefully I'll ge that amp happening. We'll see how good my soldering skill are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As Ds mentioned, the hifimediy sabre dac is very good (and awesome for the price).


----------



## sfwalcer

^ i guess i'll join in the nut roasting party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ds WTFs............................... Welp................ damnnnn i can't think of any. LMAO Everything he recommended has lived up to their hype and then some. 
   
  Though the iem i disliked outta all the hyped ones was the Thermaltake Tts, but i got them cuz of my slickdealing ways back then and not cuz of Ds. Wasn't even aware of head-fi or the nutman back then. In fact it was because of those damn Tts that i stumbled onto this Discovery Thread trying to find the best tips for them due to comfort issues with that dish housing, etc. LoL
   
  Seems like it was just yesteryear that i was blissfully rocking them $3 dealextreme iems and was content. haha Guess ignorance is indeed bliss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... these were the sh!T.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Seems like it was just yesteryear that i was blissfully rocking them $3 dealextreme iems and was content. haha Guess ignorance is indeed bliss.
> 
> 
> ... these were the sh!T.




And now you're considering IEMs like the Onkyo and Fidelios like you would consider what to have for lunch..... Sorry for your wallet. 

How's those X1s treating ya?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ i guess i'll join in the nut roasting party.


 
   
  Wow. That was the most lame roasting ever! Rodney Dangerfield would not be impressed


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> And now you're considering IEMs like the Onkyo and Fidelios like you would consider what to have for lunch..... Sorry for your wallet.
> 
> How's those X1s treating ya?


 
  LoL yeppp. Haven't hurt the wallet THAT badly, since the journey has been such a blast and have learned so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And met a lot of great head-fier as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The seller just shipped my X1's so will be getting them later this week if all goes well. HYPED!!!
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Wow. That was the most lame roasting ever! Rodney Dangerfield would not be impressed


 
  haha yeah.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the thought that counts!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I was trying to think real hard of some Ds' dubs but alls that came to mind were those MT-300s. HE HE HE But sadly the nutman had nothing to do with those, damn it!!! : P
   
  Ah.... maybe it was those JVC FXZ200 that i seem to have a love/hate relationship with. I was crazy hyped to hear them, but they were so meh due to the lack of burn in. And i didn't expected THAT much freaken burn-in to get them to sound right, so that was a labor of love right there. All thanks to Ghostfits though for telling me to give them a chance and to beat the crap outta them.
   
  Speaking of that pesky ghost where has he been of late, haven't seen him post in a long minute. By i am sure he is lurking like always. Come out come out where ever you are.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WoW, so the VSD7s IS coming out later this year??? And HOW MUCHY??? I ain't dropping like $500 for some Chinaman iems meng. But if they are gonna charge that much they better crush the gr07 BEs like an ant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The new Vsonics look REALLY good!  Damn!!!!!!!!!
   
  What's that about Vsonic cutting ties with Sony / Japan, huh...?  Source?
   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Would you still like it if I was to tell you that those 'women' were from Bangkok?


 
   
   
  Yes I would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  Where do I find these Onkyo's??  I can't find them on amazon.jp.  Model number?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man it is tough going on the X3 thread people be jumping off that boat. Lol. Hey I am toughing it out. I feel for Mr. James Fiio. Every other question is. When is it going to be out..How come it has problems with this or that. I bet those guys are stressing out right about now.


 
  The X3 looks amazing! I can't wait.


----------



## Exesteils

theta alpha 1 said:


> Where do I find these Onkyo's??  I can't find them on amazon.jp.  Model number?




For the IEMs, it's IE-HF300. Don't search for Onkyo as they use Japanese for brand names. I learnt that what I bought my Fidelios. 

To Dsnuts,
Could you try listening to "My Songs Know What you did in the Dark" by the FoBs on your S2? Not sure if it's the recording itself but there seems to be a lot of sibilance, especially around the chorus parts. I know the S2s can handle Highs better than this but this track is proving otherwise.


----------



## peter123

> The X3 looks amazing! I can't wait.


 
   
  +1
   
  I'm waiting for mp4nation to ship mine to Norway so it will probably take a while before I get it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> For the IEMs, it's IE-HF300. Don't search for Onkyo as they use Japanese for brand names. I learnt that what I bought my Fidelios.
> 
> To Dsnuts,
> Could you try listening to "My Songs Know What you did in the Dark" by the FoBs on your S2? Not sure if it's the recording itself but there seems to be a lot of sibilance, especially around the chorus parts. I know the S2s can handle Highs better than this but this track is proving otherwise.


 

 That tune is brightly recorded almost saturated to the point where it is somewhat sibilant coming out of my speakers as I am typing this.. This is a case of a bad recording me thinks. I will listen to that one a bit more but I can clearly tell just from vocals it is not the best recording. During the chorus when they yell out fire.It is very distorted and sibilant. . Not a good recording. 
   
  I would try listening to that with something like the bassos and I bet it will still come out sibilant. I know this is a youtube vid but you can tell by just listening to the recording here. It is not the best recording. I thing the tune is supposed to be a somewhat bright and aggressive but came out sibilant


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Another one to test the Onkyo waters! Get a pair and we can discuss notes.


 
  Definitely dude! All of my hi-fi equipment is the top of the line Onkyo (amp, pre-amp, disc player). Oh, I know there's better, but the sound signature just suited me to a "t" and paired well with my B&M 804 speakers.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That tune is brightly recorded almost saturated to the point where it is somewhat sibilant coming out of my speakers as I am typing this.. This is a case of a bad recording me thinks. I will listen to that one a bit more but I can clearly tell just from vocals it is not the best recording. During the chorus when they yell out fire.It is very distorted and sibilant. . Not a good recording.
> 
> I would try listening to that with something like the bassos and I bet it will still come out sibilant. I know this is a youtube vid but you can tell by just listening to the recording here. It is not the best recording. I thing the tune is supposed to be a somewhat bright and aggressive but came out sibilant


 
   
  I agree. It's definitely recorded that way... really bright. It sounded to me like there's also clipping here and there... a sign of terrible engineering / mastering. Fall Out Boy is notorious for such production in most of their albums.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The X1 one for me also... if/when I ever get it lol!
> 
> Until then,* I'd have to say the CKS1000's (with help from yourself until you decided to become a traitor lol!)*, the Carbo Basso's, and the AD900X's.
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL.. I didn't  become the traitor. I'll have you to know that for last couple of days I've been using the CKS1000 going and coming from work. It's fantastic still. I just happen to like the overall sig of the H-200 and RE-400 better, but 1ks is still the king of the drums (I LOVE DRUMS!!). That is, within a universal (and outside of the ASG-2, which I hold in a special category all to itself).


----------



## ericp10

Please talk about the Onkyo IEM more?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Describe the mids and bass more, please?


----------



## ericp10

My What was the (I may have the number wrong) ATH-CK50. It's treble was like putting hot needles into my eardrums. Same with the the Therm.. (although that was a little better). I never tried the Monoprice. 
   
  And I was surprised that Dsnuts didn't like the FXZ100 over the FXZ200. Although the FXZ200 had more bass and everything else, I just thought it was doing "to much!".  I don't listen to it a lot, but I still enjoy the FXZ100 a lot every time I put it in my ears. I don't miss the FXZ200 at all.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> LOL.. I didn't  become the traitor. I'll have you to know that for last couple of days I've been using the CKS1000 going and coming from work. It's fantastic still. I just happen to like the overall sig of the H-200 and RE-400 better, but 1ks is still the king of the drums (I LOVE DRUMS!!). That is, within a universal (and outside of the ASG-2, which I hold in a special category all to itself).


 
   
  Lol - glad to see that you knew I was just teasing you. Good to know you're still getting some use out of the ol' 1k's though! And I didn't realize that you have the ASG2 (not in your sig...) - cool!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

do you think the X3 will be a break through product?  im really enjoying the color fly C3 but the operating system is nuts....not donuts either!
  i find my E7 andes not really hi fidelity although its convenient.  will we get better sound quality on the x3??? thanks for your thoughts on this


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> My What was the (I may have the number wrong) ATH-CK50. It's treble was like putting hot needles into my eardrums. Same with the the Therm.. (although that was a little better). I never tried the Monoprice.
> 
> And I was surprised that Dsnuts didn't like the FXZ100 over the FXZ200. Although the FXZ200 had more bass and everything else, I just thought it was doing "to much!".  I don't listen to it a lot, but I still enjoy the FXZ100 a lot every time I put it in my ears. I don't miss the FXZ200 at all.


 
  I feel the exact same regarding the Z100 vs. Z200.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Please talk about the Onkyo IEM more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm still waiting for them to burn in right. Overall, I'd say mids are rather forward, not up in your face, but somewhere around front row. Bass is also tight and responsive, mid/sub bass is certainly very engaging, it does really well keeping up with the sub-bass of tracks like QUEEN by Janelle Monae, takes on a whole new layer of the "feel" compared to the S2.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good. So It's not just me that's getting that. I love the energy these guys put into their performances, but they seriously need to find someone who actually knows how to handle an album recording. My ears screamed when I first heard the song on normal volume, Young Volcano and Phoenix were good, but overall, the distortion does no favors for the album.


----------



## Snyper0012

Viper4Android - A Magical Music Enhancer For Android and (Soon PC) 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223

What is Viper4Android?
Viper4Android is a android/pc application which can be installed onto your phone/pc that enables the much extended capability to change the way android processes the audio output to your source(headphone/speaker/iem/etc.).

Why is this appliction significant?
There are many reasons why i think this app needs to be more known. In my experiences the app has been able to turn my bassy sony xb90ex into a balanced but punchy and rumbly iem with similar sound signatures of much more expensive iems. In other words, imagine listening to an extremely balanced iem with massive amounts of punch and rumble and frequency while still having the amazing clarity of a balanced iem in the mids and highs. Im telling, this is a MUST HAVE for audiophiles with android devices. Try and you know what Im talking about 

What are my favorite features of V4A
It has to be the convolver...This feature allows to import any impulse response file from the web in .irs format and get processed within the app. I got another headfier to produce counterfrequencies file from looking at the response graph on goldenears.net and he was able to a produce the irs file for my iem. In turn thats how i got my ultra-balanced sound response. Also the clarity enhancer of the app helped to bring out the needed forward mids and highs on the sonys. Overall i think these headphones have beaten other bass iems now in terms of sound.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Viper4Android - A Magical Music Enhancer For Android and (Soon PC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh wow. I am so getting this for my LG Optimus 2X (and both of my PCs). FINALLY a promising EQ for Android!


----------



## Swy05

Is this better than poweramp? Im pretty satisfied with poweramp.

Also I looked at google play and viper4android is written in chinese? Is my google play screwed up?


----------



## Snyper0012

Ahaha swy5, i think you are a little confused. V4a is run alongside your music player. V4a is not a music player it processes the sound. Think of it like a second filter for sound to be processed. Your music player is still the primary process for music. I use both poweramp and v4a together. The results are mindblowing compared to other music players.


----------



## Snyper0012

If you guys need any help setting it up just pm me and i will respond asap.


----------



## Snyper0012

Sorry to triple comment but swy5, you have to download v4a from the link i provided.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> If you guys need any help setting it up just pm me and i will respond asap.


 
  Wow, you seem to be advocating this thing. Is this the Accudio of Android?


----------



## Snyper0012

It pretty much is, with many other tweaks. Plus accudio degrades audio quality a little...this one does not. Accudio is a paid ios app, and this is free  I want people to know about this app due to its accessibility, and I want others to experience better sound quality on their Android devices.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> It pretty much is, with many other tweaks. Plus accudio degrades audio quality a little...this one does not. Accudio is a paid ios app, and this is free  I want people to know about this app due to *its accessibility*, and I want others to experience better sound quality on their Android devices.


 
  Wait...it *does*?! Say what you will, it's still a pretty cool app. Though I currently use either Radsone or SonicMax Pro.
   
  Well, it ain't accessible if it's this confusing to install.


----------



## blueangel2323

snyper0012 said:


> Ahaha swy5, i think you are a little confused. V4a is run alongside your music player. V4a is not a music player it processes the sound. Think of it like a second filter for sound to be processed. Your music player is still the primary process for music. I use both poweramp and v4a together. The results are mindblowing compared to other music players.



 
 I wish something like this existed for iOS, but alas, Apple will only allow standalone players, not sound processors that can be used with the stock player. I prefer the stock player for various reasons, like better integration, doesn't lose its place when the app gets shut down, etc.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> I wish something like this existed for iOS, but alas, Apple will only allow standalone players, not sound processors that can be used with the stock player. I prefer the stock player for various reasons, like better integration, doesn't lose its place when the app gets shut down, etc.


 
  Yep, that is, unless some developers create a tweak like this on Cydia. Then simply jailbreak, download and enjoy. Who knows, once Viper502 (V4A's dev) is finished with a Windows version, he might go on to create an iOS version on Cydia.


----------



## Snyper0012

It is a bit finicky to install V4A if you do not know much about android, but once it is installed it is a breeze to use.


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> It is a bit finicky to install V4A if you do not know much about android, but once it is installed it is a breeze to use.


 
   
  How does it compare to something like Noozxoide?


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> It is a bit finicky to install V4A if you do not know much about android, but once it is installed it is a breeze to use.


 

 I've seen the software on a few local audiophiles phones and I can say that I was much surprised how much better some on their phones sound with this in place. Will definitely be looking into it once I get an android....... now if Sony would hurry up and release Honami already!!


----------



## Snyper0012

I think V4A is directed to finding specific parts of audio response. For example, if someone found that the music they were listening to lacked vocal volume/clarity, it could easily be fixed by enabling clarity response which brings out the frequencies which the vocals are located, making the vocals more evident in turn. In my personal experiences, I have never used Noozxoide before on my phone so I cannot give you a viable comparison, but from the description on XDA, i think Noozxoide is directed for more of an overall sound enhancer. Another way to put it could be Noozxoide - Consumer Grade Sound Enhancement, and V4A - Audiophile Sound Enhancements.


----------



## Icy56

I think installing it is pretty easy. I just think getting things to work like the irs filters and knowing if it is enabled or not thats confusing...


----------



## Snyper0012

Try turning enabling on of the features on in V4A and then enable and disable it and see if there is any noticeable sound difference. If so, then it means it is working :0


----------



## Malazan

I have been using V4A on my Galaxy tab-2 and it is a huge impact on the sound.
   
  I use both the FX and XHiFi together along with the impulse response (GoldMikeImpulse with Flair) .
   
  Anybody with android device who wants better sound needs to try it.
   
  The thread on XDA has all the info you need including config settings , impulse responses etc.
   
  Note: Using both FX and XHiFi together causes a significant battery drain,but the sound is worth it.
   
  I have tried Nooxide, Beats audio and almost all the audio mods available for galaxy tab 2 but this one beats them all hands down.
   
  With the latest update, it's easier to install and set it up, but you still need root access and a software like root manager.


----------



## Malazan

Also it does not work with all the music players.
   
  For me it works on Power Amp without any issues ,but does not work with N7 player.
   
  A new patch has been released by a user which is supposed to fix all the compatibility issues, but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Ahaha swy5, i think you are a little confused. V4a is run alongside your music player. V4a is not a music player it processes the sound. Think of it like a second filter for sound to be processed. Your music player is still the primary process for music. I use both poweramp and v4a together. The results are mindblowing compared to other music players.


 
   
  Any better than noozxoide?
   
  Edit: just read this opinion above..
   


> I have tried Nooxide, Beats audio and almost all the audio mods available for galaxy tab 2 but this one beats them all hands down.


----------



## Snyper0012

Noozxoide is merely meant for overall sound tuning. V4A is able to tune specifically to the users preferences. From an audiophiles view, v4a would be better than noozxoide because of this.


----------



## sicko

snyper0012 said:


> Noozxoide is merely meant for overall sound tuning. V4A is able to tune specifically to the users preferences. From an audiophiles view, v4a would be better than noozxoide because of this.



You so make me want root access on my Walkman Z. But damn Sony, haven't had success with even the most complex rooting methods


----------



## waynes world

@Lifted Andreas might be taking a break from these head-fi parts lately, but that doesn't mean that he hasn't been busy. Here is his latest: DJ Lifted Andreas - LASER KISSED VIBES 048...
   
  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I've been making irs for v4a specific to headphone models on xda and the response has been great! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2372750


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Try turning enabling on of the features on in V4A and then enable and disable it and see if there is any noticeable sound difference. If so, then it means it is working :0


 
   
  Thanks for the link.  Some options that I like that Noozxoide doesn't have.


----------



## gikigill

Great job Joe Bloggs, I will be getting some of those soon.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> I've been making irs for v4a specific to headphone models on xda and the response has been great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
     That's great, Joe! I read about your participation in the IRS area of the development, like zhuhang. That is just...WOW.
   
  EDIT: You should, like, make a thread on that here for thoe who are simply too lazy to create an account on XDA....like me. Still, not many of us know how to make IRS files or coding stuff like that...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

thatbeatsguy said:


> That's great, Joe! I read about your participation in the IRS area of the development, like zhuhang. That is just...WOW.
> 
> EDIT: You should, like, make a thread on that here for thoe who are simply too lazy to create an account on XDA....like me. Still, not many of us know how to make IRS files or coding stuff like that...




Were you able to open the thread and the download link without an account? :blink:


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





joe bloggs said:


> Were you able to open the thread and the download link without an account?


 
  Well, yes, but you know, for requests and such. I mean, you might find some people other than me who would want to make an IRS request.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Do you want an irs for a headphone model?


----------



## gikigill

No one wants an IRS request!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

LOL


----------



## Exesteils

gikigill said:


> No one wants an IRS request!




Except Joe.


----------



## Snyper0012

Man joe, your irs brings so much more mid bass out of my sonys now  i think they have more mid bass than any of my iems... Even my jvc fx3x too .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Except Joe.


 
  I want IRS!


----------



## Iken

Great stuff guys installing rigth now, I ve been using nox and beats and all kind of packs in all sort of combinations with players and dacs so if this is like you said it is by by to all turn this on this off trouble.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





iken said:


> Great stuff guys installing rigth now, I ve been using nox and beats and all kind of packs in all sort of combinations with players and dacs so if this is like you said it is by by to all turn this on this off trouble.


 
  Glad to see another one looking to use V4A. What phone are you using?


----------



## Iken

Ok I tested it in and out  using note 2 and I must say this is the real deal, all my iems can set to sound so much better now and this is a lot better then anything else in the android market i tried like nox or beat or any try this whit this and then this after this, using player pro with off dsp packe and off eq and the sound is 50% better when set to my preferences.  
  Now only some nice app processor for guitar and I am at peace.
  Bigggggg thnx pointing this out


----------



## Leo888

Hi, does this V4A works with stock S4 music player and other iems or headphone not listed on the xda link. Thanks.


----------



## Exesteils

iken said:


> Ok I tested it in and out  using note 2 and I must say this is the real deal, all my iems can set to sound so much better now and this is a lot better then anything else in the android market i tried like nox or beat or any try this whit this and then this after this, using player pro with off dsp packe and off eq and the sound is 50% better when set to my preferences.
> Now only some nice app processor for guitar and I am at peace.
> Bigggggg thnx pointing this out




You're making me want to switch to android sooner than I'm suppose to! Stop that!


----------



## quartertone

So this requires rooting... haven't got around to trying that yet.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> So this requires rooting... haven't got around to trying that yet.


 
  Well, you could try getting SuperOneClick, which roots your phone with...one click. Yeah, just one click.
   
   


> You're making me want to switch to android sooner than I'm suppose to! Stop that!


 
  Well, if you have the money, you could always just get an EQ app like Radsone or SMP on the App Store for about $5 a pop. Nobody wants to spend that much, so I use Kuaiyong. If you know how to read Chinese or something, then yeah, you should do that.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, if you have the money, you could always just get an EQ app like Radsone or SMP on the App Store for about $5 a pop. Nobody wants to spend that much, so I use Kuaiyong. If you know how to read Chinese or something, then yeah, you should do that.




I've been using the SonicMax Pro for a year now. Love it, but there's only so much a digital app can do and sometimes it just feels a little forced.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I've been using the SonicMax Pro for a year now. Love it, but there's only so much a digital app can do and sometimes it just feels a little forced.


 
  I guess I'm not the only one, then. Yeah, it sounds forced and strange when you play it through some classical pieces; fortunately I have Radsone to counter that.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi, does this V4A works with stock S4 music player and *other iems or headphone not listed on the xda link*. Thanks.


 
  Yes, it works with the stock player. 
   
  On the compatibility thing, literally anything that has a 3.5mm jack could use V4A. The list is only for EQ tweaks designed to enhance your sound without having to do it manually.


----------



## Leo888

thatbeatsguy said:


> Yes, it works with the stock player.
> 
> On the compatibility thing, literally anything that has a 3.5mm jack could use V4A. The list is only for EQ tweaks designed to enhance your sound without having to do it manually.




Ok, great. Thanks for the lead. Cheers.


----------



## Iken

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> You're making me want to switch to android sooner than I'm suppose to! Stop that!


 

 Well I use both iphone 5 and note 2, because of android latency problems there is no good app for guitar so I use amplitube on wifes iphone for guitar proc. So get a girl with android or switch switch if you whant to upgrade your iems sound


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





iken said:


> Well I use both iphone 5 and note 2, because of android latency problems there is no good app for guitar so I use amplitube on wifes iphone for guitar proc. So get a girl with android or switch switch if you whant to upgrade your iems sound


 
  I do have a 'girl' with Android...my *mom*. She owns a Note 2.
   
  I do have an LG Optimus 2X, but the stock player's extremely slow. I'm still working on a workaround.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Do you Tenso/ebay guys have advice for a nice portable player under $100, apart from SanDisk that is?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Do you Tenso/ebay guys have advice for a nice portable player under $100, apart from SanDisk that is?


 
  A sub-$100 DAP other than the SanDisk ones? Umm...hmm...I got nothing.
   
  Anyway, I'd like to tell everyone that I finally got around to buying the SHE3580s! I'll be posting my impressions on here when it arrives. As I seem to have ordered it from an audio store in my area, it should arrive tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so hyped!


----------



## peter123

Has anyone in this thread (Dsnuts?) compared the X1 and the HE-400?
   
  I've been looking at the HE-400 for a while but now I'm thinking that the X1 might be a better option. I really love my S2's and that makes me belive that I would enjoy the X1's.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> Has anyone in this thread (Dsnuts?) compared the X1 and the HE-400?
> 
> I've been looking at the HE-400 for a while but now I'm thinking that the X1 might be a better option. I really love my S2's and that makes me belive that I would enjoy the X1's.


 
  From what I read on the other threads, teh HE-400 is tuned to a more flat signature, but as it is an ortho (like the LCD-2), I assume it is slightly bassy. The X1 is a basshead can and is also one of the best-looking ones. Expect more bass on the X1s.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> Has anyone in this thread (Dsnuts?) compared the X1 and the HE-400?
> 
> I've been looking at the HE-400 for a while but now I'm thinking that the X1 might be a better option. I really love my S2's and that makes me belive that I would enjoy the X1's.


 
   
  Also, you might want to compare the X1 to the HE-300. Both are dynamics and they are currently selling for about the same price, around $250.
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-fidelio-x1-by-philips/comment-page-1/
   
  "Build quality is better on the X1. 
  Comfort, Hifiman's pads are more comfortable but overall X1 wins in comfort. 
  Soundstage and stereo imaging, HE-300.
  Sound is more relaxed, more laid back on the HE-300. It's closer to the HD650. The X1 is more upfront, faster pace, a little more treble. I think the X1 is better for fast pace Rock."


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Also, you might want to compare the X1 to the HE-300. Both are dynamics and they are currently selling for about the same price, around $250.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-fidelio-x1-by-philips/comment-page-1/
> 
> ...


 
  Yes and no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Over here the X1 cost $300-400 and the HE-400 about $500, but I'm still interested in a comparision between the two. I'm considerig getting either the X1 or the HE-400 (HE-300 are not of interest to me) so that's why I wonder what the main differences between these two would be. I would also guess more bass on the X1 but at the same time the HE-400 is said to have pretty good amount of bass (but I guess that is for an ortho).


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> Yes and no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Fair enough.  
   
  In the comments section of the headfonia X1 review I referenced above, several posters had questions about the X1 vis-a-vis the HE-400. Other than that, I haven't seen any other comparisons of these two headphones....
   
  Good luck!


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> In the comments section of the headfonia X1 review I referenced above, several posters had questions about the X1 vis-a-vis the HE-400. Other than that, I haven't seen any other comparisons of these two headphones....
> 
> Good luck!


 
  True, not many comparisions between the two to be found.
   
  I did find this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/663288/philips-fidelio-x1-vs-hifiman-he-400-stronger-natural-midrange/150 that sounded promising but 11 pages and never really mange to cut to the chase. TS did a smaller comparision between the two on page 8 but I want more


----------



## DannyBai

HE400's are a fast sounding headphone.  The bass is very tight and controlled.  Doesn't hit the sub-bass notes like the X1.  Midrange is more forward than the X1 and I find the X1 to sound more natural.  Treble on the HE400 can get a little hot but not overly so.  X1 has an energetic treble but not like the 400's.  Two are vastly different in my opinion.  
   
  I ended up ordering the Zero Audio BX500 to hear what their current armature is all about.  It reminds me of the Tenore's signature but with a little more zip in the highs.  Not fatiguing though.  The bass is plentiful which surprised me.  It might have as much bass as the Tenore's, possibly more.  I'll do some comparisons later.  This one deserves the hype just like the Basso's and Tenores.  I'm not a big fan of armature driver sound and these impress.  The Sony XBA series are the only armature earphones that I really like and the bass reminds me of those but tighter.


----------



## kahaluu

I was thinking of purchasing the BX500. May have to purchase them now.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> HE400's are a fast sounding headphone.  The bass is very tight and controlled.  Doesn't hit the sub-bass notes like the X1.  Midrange is more forward than the X1 and I find the X1 to sound more natural.  Treble on the HE400 can get a little hot but not overly so.  X1 has an energetic treble but not like the 400's.  Two are vastly different in my opinion.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Zero Audio BX500 to hear what their current armature is all about.  It reminds me of the Tenore's signature but with a little more zip in the highs.  Not fatiguing though.  The bass is plentiful which surprised me.  It might have as much bass as the Tenore's, possibly more.  I'll do some comparisons later.  This one deserves the hype just like the Basso's and Tenores.  I'm not a big fan of armature driver sound and these impress.  The Sony XBA series are the only armature earphones that I really like and the bass reminds me of those but tighter.


 
   
  imagine how their dual BA Doppio will sound like


----------



## quartertone

More drivers aren't necessarily better. People who like the Fischer SBA-03 (aka Meelec A161P) needn't like the DBA-02, which has a pretty different signature.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> More drivers aren't necessarily better. People who like the Fischer SBA-03 (aka Meelec A161P) needn't like the DBA-02, which has a pretty different signature.


 
  yeah, I agree but knowing that there is 2 drivers instead of 1 makes the music sound that much more pleasurable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also, there is a really high chance that the doppios will wound better than their previois BA offerings.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Only using one driver has purity to it and this is well established in acoustic science, but as soon as you're using two drivers, well you may as well go straight for 10.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Bigger dynamic drivers aren't necessarily better either


----------



## TekeRugburn

theta alpha 1 said:


> Only using one driver has purity to it and this is well established in acoustic science, but as soon as you're using two drivers, well you may as well go straight for 10.




What do you mean by purity?


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> HE400's are a fast sounding headphone.  The bass is very tight and controlled.  Doesn't hit the sub-bass notes like the X1.  Midrange is more forward than the X1 and I find the X1 to sound more natural.  Treble on the HE400 can get a little hot but not overly so.  X1 has an energetic treble but not like the 400's.  Two are vastly different in my opinion.


 
  Thank you very much


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> What do you mean by purity?


 
   
  I mean as soon as you start using 2 or more drivers, you have to make all these complicated crossover networks, so a single driver is more pure in that sense.


----------



## higbvuyb

Has anyone tried using a recorded impulse response using an ear simulator, and manipulating that to produce an IRS file for V4A that (in theory) idealizes the impulse response?
   
  I wonder if Rin would be willing to part with some of his impulse response .wav files.


----------



## TekeRugburn

theta alpha 1 said:


> I mean as soon as you start using 2 or more drivers, you have to make all these complicated crossover networks, so a single driver is more pure in that sense.




I see. well most home systems have dedicated speakers for highs, mids and lows. Hybrids have more than one unit granted that some don't use crossovers.
Some of the best bookshelf and floor standing speakers have different size drivers and they use cross overs. 

That being said I don't think more drivers mean better. But more drivers doesn't mean bad either. 

If crossovers are bad... What does that make eq'ing.


----------



## Snyper0012

Bigger drivers can reproduce lower frequencies better than smaller drivers


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Bigger drivers can reproduce lower frequencies better than smaller drivers


 

 Yes and no. MicroHD drivers in the CKN50 and CKN70s FXD Mh1C earphones were able to hit real low notes with ease. Some well established basshead cans we have on the threads are 40mm instead of 50mm or bigger. Ultrasone Pro900s for example..Tuning is more important over number of drivers or size in my experience it is when your going higher end and want every bit of detail that can be produced with the best separation multidrivers tuned right brings this out better than single ones for in ears. But for full sized cans it seems driver material and how well a driver is tuned is how that is achieved more so than multidrivers.
   
  This being said. I am excited to try out Zero Audios new dual BAs.
   
  Speaking of multi drivers? Didn't any of you guys end up getting them new MP cans with multi drivers yet? That should be interesting.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Yeah... The Doppio does looks rather dope.. Lol. 

Hard to find info on them


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yes and no. MicroHD drivers in the CKN50 and CKN70s FXD Mh1C earphones were able to hit real low notes with ease. Some well established basshead cans we have on the threads are 40mm instead of 50mm or bigger. Ultrasone Pro900s for example..Tuning is more important over number of drivers or size in my experience it is when your going higher end and want every bit of detail that can be produced with the best separation multidrivers tuned right brings this out better than single ones for in ears. But for full sized cans it seems driver material and how well a driver is tuned is how that is achieved more so than multidrivers.
> 
> This being said. I am excited to try out Zero Audios new dual BAs.
> 
> Speaking of multi drivers? Didn't any of you guys end up getting them new MP cans with multi drivers yet? That should be interesting.


 
  ??? photos? MP?


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> ??? photos? MP?


 

 The new Monoprice cans with the 50mm plus three 13mm drivers. C'mon Eric you fallin' behind, lol?
   
  Not sure why there are three 13mm. I can see one on top and bottom for two or two top and bottom. Not sure how they are placing three and the effect that has on the coherency and imaging. Unless it is one integrated unit.
   
  Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I mean as soon as you start using 2 or more drivers, you have to make all these complicated crossover networks, so a single driver is more pure in that sense.


 
   
  Quite a few out there w/o any crossovers at all.


----------



## DannyBai

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=10244&seq=1&format=2
    
   
  Quote:


ericp10 said:


> ??? photos? MP?


----------



## blueangel2323

In BA-based IEMs they often have more than one driver covering the same frequency, which improves layering and cancels out differences in the individual drivers. Not sure if that translates into dynamic drivers though. And not sure if a cheap Monoprice headphone can implement such a system properly.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> The new Monoprice cans with the 50mm plus three 13mm drivers*. C'mon Eric you fallin' behind, lol?*
> 
> Not sure why there are three 13mm. I can see one on top and bottom for two or two top and bottom. Not sure how they are placing three and the effect that has on the coherency and imaging. Unless it is one integrated unit.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah, been pretty content with what I have that I'm out of sync jant71! 

 By the way, the Onkyo IEMs are up for preorder under $100 on amazon.com ... That and the X3 will be my next big purchases. and then I'm trying to quit for awhile.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm thinking about the KEF M200. That or the Onkyo?


----------



## pro1137

Just stumbled upon these on Aliexpress. Never heard of them before, but they sure look good. 
  
 moxpad X3 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bow-x3-ear-sports-earphones-monitor-s-headset-computer-mobile-phone-music-running-xiangzao-earphones/909783274.html


----------



## ericp10

Oh, thank you DannyBai!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Crossovers is a deep topic and I'm on my phone right now.

The new pure platform UM Miracle tries to "solve" the crossover issue, by amplifying each driver... seperately! A single driver IEM doesn't need to do that, not saying they're better than multi of course, I don't think they are, but they have a small advantage over multis worth keeping in mind.

By the way the coolest thing about the new Onkyo headphone imho is you can use custom IEM cables with it!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





pro1137 said:


> Just stumbled upon these on Aliexpress. Never heard of them before, but they sure look good.
> 
> moxpad X3 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bow-x3-ear-sports-earphones-monitor-s-headset-computer-mobile-phone-music-running-xiangzao-earphones/909783274.html


 

 Ya but you are truly taking a chance. You can never tell what one of them no name brand cheapo made in China products are gonna be. It is more of a gamble than you think.. They can make an iem look like $300 phones with detachable cables just like that but end up using very cheap drivers that sound like $10 phones. Or they could be the oem for a bigger company. A true gamble.


----------



## journeyy

I still can`t find an upgrade to my S500 :/ I liked the WS99 (especially the mids were better than my S500's), but thought it could use a little bit more treble energy and a bit "slower" bass  (more decay and maybe more sub bass focus), also it was uncomfortable for me (ears were touching the driver). The M100 was uncomfortable, too and wasn't as engaging as the WS99 to me. Which one should i try next? I'd go with the X1, but i prefer a portable option (IEM or on-ear).


----------



## nihontoman

these moxpad look just like the new blox iem  I think they will be the same


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS1000?


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





pro1137 said:


> Just stumbled upon these on Aliexpress. Never heard of them before, but they sure look good.
> 
> moxpad X3 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bow-x3-ear-sports-earphones-monitor-s-headset-computer-mobile-phone-music-running-xiangzao-earphones/909783274.html


 
   
  They were in this thread before. They are on Amazon (different branding) and get good reviews. Quick look but I didn't find them.
   
  Hmmm, those Onkyo are the cheaper, non -silver cable model. Wonder if the cable is the only difference? Maybe those plus the right aftermarket cable would turn out better than the $130 model for an extra $25-$30?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> They were in this thread before. They are on Amazon (different branding) and get good reviews. Quick look but I didn't find them.
> 
> Those are the cheaper, non -silver cable Onkyo. Wonder if the cable is the only difference? Maybe those plus the right aftermarket cable would turn out better than the $130 model for an extra $25-$30?


 
   
  Nope, the silver cable was on sale for under $100 too (unless they ended it). Let me check (because I preordered it).


----------



## ericp10

Prices went up. The non-silver cable was $90 and the silver cable was $92. I got the silver cable!


----------



## journeyy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> CKS1000?


 
  But... they look so weird  I don't know if i want to be seen with those in the library. Stupid, i know. I'll think about it though


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> But... they look so weird  I don't know if i want to be seen with those in the library. Stupid, i know. I'll think about it though


 
   
  Doesn't look that weird in person, and doesn't stick out that much (at least not in my ears. The TF10 stuck out way more than the CKS1000).


----------



## Dsnuts

Are you kidding. You want to be seen with them big bolts sticking out of your ears. Attracts them girls.


----------



## journeyy

Okay, but what about the ES700? I guess it has less mid bass than the WS99, but that is not so important to me. Is the sub bass adequate for tech house tracks? I don't need some thumping bass, but the sub bass capability is important for that genre


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Nope, the silver cable was on sale for under $100 too (unless they ended it). Let me check (because I preordered it).


 
   
  Hmmm, My results only got the red and blue cabled ones for $99.00. Didn't search hard though. Nice deal if all were under $100 
   
  Hopefully some people got a deal. As of now I only see 99.00 for the two and 129.00 for the silver.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Hmmm, My results only got the red and blue cabled ones for $99.00. Didn't search hard though. Nice deal if all were under $100


 
  Yeah, I just checked my orders on hold jant71, I caught the discount, but prices are up for both the silver cable and regular flat cables ones now. Same was true for the headphones (the sliver cable one was like $115 then jumped to $179. I didn't buy the headphone though).


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> Okay, but what about the ES700? I guess it has less mid bass than the WS99, but that is not so important to me. Is the sub bass adequate for tech house tracks? I don't need some thumping bass, but the sub bass capability is important for that genre


 

 Actually yes the ES700s will be a nice upgrade for you. The bass is excellent the mids are where these are much better over the HA-S500. The highs are done very well also. Good call. I would try these. Look into getting a pair of WS55 pads when ordering these however.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> I still can`t find an upgrade to my S500 :/ I liked the WS99 (especially the mids were better than my S500's), but thought it could use a little bit more treble energy and a bit "slower" bass  (more decay and maybe more sub bass focus), also it was uncomfortable for me (ears were touching the driver). The M100 was uncomfortable, too and wasn't as engaging as the WS99 to me. Which one should i try next? I'd go with the X1, but i prefer a portable option (IEM or on-ear).


 
   
  ATH  WS33X!:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/650449/the-new-ws99-ws77-pg-57/1395#post_9650183
   
 Quote: 





jung woo cho said:


> Guys I just got the piping hot ws33x. And let me tell ya, I prefer them over ws99 and AD900x...... Its true, the width and depth is one step ahead of ws99(imo) more treble sparkle(I love it). Bass is slighly on the loose side but its not all-over-the-place loose but a controlled loose. Extends very deep as well. Its like middle ground between ws99 and AD900x. No burn in was needed I loved it from the start. Guess what's the best part. Its only 50bucks


----------



## ericp10

This might be what happened to you, jant71:
   
  Onkyo IE-FC300  (regular cables various colors)
   
  Onkyo IE-HF300 (copper silver-plated cable)


----------



## journeyy

@wayne Yeah i read that, seems a bit too good to be true though  I'm waiting for at least one additional opinion on them..


----------



## jant71

Double check on that Wayne. Maybe a case of two better headphones not being driven right? Though i have heard about the 33X being oddly bright and not the usually lower model less treble/more bass thing. Just to be safe
   
  Gotta love the red 33X though. Would have been perfect with a black plug and black pads.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> @wayne Yeah i read that, seems a bit too good to be true though  I'm waiting for at least one additional opinion on them..


 
   


jant71 said:


> Double check on that Wayne. Maybe a case of two better headphones not being driven right?


----------



## jant71

Exactly. The 33X seems more balanced and not that bassy so you might just think it is wimpy 
   
  I find it intriguing though.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Exactly. The 33X seems more balanced and not that bassy so you might just think it is wimpy
> 
> I find it intriguing though.


 
   
  I definitely find them intriguing based on what Jung Woo Cho said:
   


> Its true, the width and depth is one step ahead of ws99(imo) more treble sparkle(I love it). Bass is slighly on the loose side but its not all-over-the-place loose but a controlled loose. Extends very deep as well. Its like middle ground between ws99 and AD900x.


 
   
  Portable headphones that sound like "middle ground between ws99 and ad900x" and that cost only $50? Yup, color me intrigued!


----------



## journeyy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


>


 
   
  That was too much to take. I just ordered a black pair (they're back in stock at amazon). Late night impulse buy


----------



## Omark12

How do the X1s compare with the HE-400s


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> How do the X1s compare with the HE-400s


 
  They are very, very different:..
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jvc-phones-pg787-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724-basso-pg601/12315#post_9648252


----------



## Omark12

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> They are very, very different:..
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jvc-phones-pg787-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724-basso-pg601/12315#post_9648252


 
  In terms of sound quality?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





omark12 said:


> In terms of sound quality?


 
   
  I've not heard either of these phones.... I was just trying to be a good soldier by referring you to *DannyBai'*s answer to this exact same question posed by *peter123* a few pages ago. As both of you are interested in these, you might want to contact *peter123* to share information.
   
  Cheers


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> That was too much to take. I just ordered a black pair (they're back in stock at amazon). Late night impulse buy


 
   
  Hey wait a minute - you can't "out impulse buy" me! Man that hurts. I might just have to back up your play lol! Have to add $40 (probably) for tenso though, so that will stop me until after I eat dinner at least...


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> By the way, the Onkyo IEMs are up for preorder under $100 on amazon.com ... That and the X3 will be my next big purchases. and then I'm trying to quit for awhile.




That's a steal at 90+. I paid close to 160 for mine. You should have bought a few and sold them here. 

Just saw it: Get it September 10, 2013.


..... Yeah, can't wait that long.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

You should buy the Onkyo headphone with the cheaper cable and then buy a pure Silver cable with a Rhodium jack from me.


----------



## gikigill

Managed to get the Onkyo headphones for $123 shipped to Australia and the earphones for $90. Ordered on the 16th of July. Both are the HF300 versions.


----------



## Exesteils

gikigill said:


> Managed to get the Onkyo headphones for $123 shipped to Australia and the earphones for $90. Ordered on the 16th of July. Both are the HF300 versions.




Where did you find them at such a price? Link please.  Now that I've got a little of the IEMs' taste I'm considering the Headphones.


----------



## gikigill

Amazon but the price went up. I was very lucky to get my foot in first.


----------



## Exesteils

Darn, I paid quite a deal more for my Ie-hf300, and the price is at a stable 160-170usd from Japanese sellers for the Headphones. Curse my inability to find good deals!


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

I wonder what the new Fiio cable is like in real life, and if it's compatible with the Onkyo's http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000042938762&MenuID=105026014


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I wonder what the new Fiio cable is like in real life, and if it's compatible with the Onkyo's http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000042938762&MenuID=105026014


 
   
   
  those look so good, I might just buy whatever with detachable cables just to get those and put them on


----------



## Exesteils

theta alpha 1 said:


> I wonder what the new Fiio cable is like in real life, and if it's compatible with the Onkyo's http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000042938762&MenuID=105026014




Afaik, the ES-HF300 is using a new type of connector. Which some complain to be rather hard to plug-in or remove. Onkyo also seems to be releasing both the cable as a sort of upgrade, and an alternate version of the 6N ones with a built in mic and volume control which is to be released in the near future.


----------



## nihontoman

hey guys.
   
  I kinda remember that someone here was talking about these:
   
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=87
   
  Have any one of you had any experience with these? they sound any good?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hey guys.
> 
> I kinda remember that someone here was talking about these:
> 
> ...


 
  As I understand, the internals are the same as the little inline USB powered HiFimeDIY Sabre USB DAC.
   
  http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=62&product_id=92
   
  The primary difference appears to be that you get a nice chassis and you can power it with a separate, but not included, power supply. Also, the output is coaxial rather than 3.5mm. But otherwise, the sound should be identical, don't you think?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> hey guys.
> 
> I kinda remember that someone here was talking about these:
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I haven't tried this version but that was actually discussed long before it even came out on another forum where people were talking how it should have a USB isolator chip and that it will be better and cleaner and they were making by themselves pretty much what this version is from the original HiFimeDIY. And I know it was quite expensive to do that as a DIY project, so this version is actually cheap for what it is but I have no idea if it sounds different although theoretically it should be a bit better but you do loose portability and have to use a RCA to 3.5mm female adapter to connect headphones but I guess if you're going to use it with a desktop rig it might probably be the better choice of the two.


----------



## nihontoman

I'm thinking about getting one (because I don't have any good source gear) and I figured I might start with a good desktop DAC... the price goes up to 85$ with the power supply, which is the same as the price for fiio e07k or e17 (if you add a little bit). So I can't really decide what to get...


----------



## gibosi

Quote:


nihontoman said:


> I'm thinking about getting one (because I don't have any good source gear) and I figured I might start with a good desktop DAC... the price goes up to 85$ with the power supply, which is the same as the price for fiio e07k or e17 (if you add a little bit). So I can't really decide what to get...


 
   
  The Fiio units are both portable but this is more of a desktop unit. Are you also thinking that you might want to add a separate headphone amp at some time in the future? If so, of the three, the HiFimeDIY might be the better choice down the road.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> The Fiio units are both portable but this is more of a desktop unit. Are you also thinking that you might want to add a separate headphone amp at some time in the future? If so, of the three, the HiFimeDIY might be the better choice down the road.


 
  yeah, I think I might add an amp pretty soon after I get the dacs. the only problem I have is, that I have lots of files in 24/192, and this only goes to 96khz...


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> yeah, I think I might add an amp pretty soon after I get the dacs. the only problem I have is, that I have lots of files in 24/192, and this only goes to 96khz...


 
   
  While I have not personally looked into it, I suspect you are not going to find 24/192 from a reputable brand for under $100. At this price point, there is also the Schitt Modi. However, it too is only 24/96.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> yeah, I think I might add an amp pretty soon after I get the dacs. the only problem I have is, that I have lots of files in 24/192, and this only goes to 96khz...


 
  Well, the hifimediy is still better DAC than the fiios even with only 24/96 support and your files will play fine anyway. And you won't hear any difference between 96 and 192khz anyway.


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> While I have not personally looked into it, I suspect you are not going to find 24/192 from a reputable brand for under $100. At this price point, there is also the Schitt Modi. However, it too is only 24/96.


 
  Even the ODAC, which is highly reccomended at the price point, only does 24/96.
   
  Can anybody else comment on the difference between the USB and the larger unit?
  Is there any perceptible sound difference?


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOPPING-TP31-TP-31-STEREO-AMP-Head-AMP-24-192-DAC-N-/120714830001?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item1c1b2a20b1
   
  I also found this one. though the input is coaxial, not usb... wonder if I'll have to struggle with it much when connecting it to my pc (at has spdif out)
   
  oh and a question will the hifimediy dac play 24/192 files by down sampling it to 24/96 or will it not? if it does play 24/192 files (even if they are downsampled) I'm gonna seriously consider it.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> oh and a question will the hifimediy dac play 24/192 files by down sampling it to 24/96 or will it not? if it does play 24/192 files (even if they are downsampled) I'm gonna seriously consider it.


 
  Of course it does - that's what I said. All files will play fine - it's not like you have to convert any of your files or anything.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Of course it does - that's what I said. All files will play fine - it's not like you have to convert any of your files or anything.


 
  thanks. will it play everything? I have lots of DSD too... nit sure how it will handle it, as AFAIN it ic a pcm dac, right?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> thanks. will it play everything? I have lots of DSD too... nit sure how it will handle it, as AFAIN it ic a pcm dac, right?


 
  Yeah, as long as your software supports it the DAC will play it fine.


----------



## jant71

Keep an eye out for this one...





   
  Not too much to tell, ATM. Astrotec model which will be powered by a quality dynamic driver(1,000Yuan/US$150 quality level according to them) and has a special cavity and special tuning for a open sounding, speaker-like effect.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> You should buy the Onkyo headphone with the cheaper cable and then buy a pure Silver cable with a Rhodium jack from me.


 
  You make cables?


----------



## ericp10

This X1 is killing me!! Great sound! ....Plus they've recently released remastered Jamiroquai albums (the first four I believe) with an extra full disc of remixes, unreleased tracks, and live recordings. I picked up the first album and downloaded in lossless on my iTunes. Mindblowing sound coming through the X1.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I wonder what the new Fiio cable is like in real life, and if it's compatible with the Onkyo's http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000042938762&MenuID=105026014


 
   
   
   
  I have the RC-WT1. I'm using it with my AS-2 custom. Perfect fit and it gave the AS-2 a somewhat wider soundstage, tightened bass, but more balanced sound signature overall. Seems thin but well built. The sound is better to me than the stock Westone cable that came with my AS-2. Good deal for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> This X1 is killing me!! Great sound! ....Plus they've recently released remastered Jamiroquai albums (the first four I believe) with an extra full disc of remixes, unreleased tracks, and live recordings. I picked up the first album and downloaded in lossless on my iTunes. Mindblowing sound coming through the X1.


 






  A must listen with the X1.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A must listen with the X1.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my poor X1's. :' (


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my poor X1's. :' (


----------



## sfwalcer

^ i'll get you back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
... eat you up boi!!! Masa' WAYNE is a dead cow mooooooooooooooo.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ i'll get you back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Lol! Look, maybe I can make it up to you. Perhaps I could ship you off some of these?


----------



## daveyostrow

why no talk of the NE-700M?


----------



## mochill

Phillips x1 comming soon to the nearest Nicholls


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Lol! Look, maybe I can make it up to you. Perhaps I could ship you off some of these?


 
  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not again, i rather kill myself than listen to those again. THE HORROR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> why no talk of the NE-700M?


 
  I have a set coming in for an audition sometime next week. Will post up some initial impressions and will probably add them to the Bass IEM Tour along with the FXZ200, maybe even the Vsonic VSD1.


----------



## daveyostrow

...mine are on the way as well
  anyone interested in sending me a pair of cks77x to audition? THANKS!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Phillips x1 comming soon to the nearest Nicholls


 
  You better have a powerful source or some fancy amps boi!!! These X1s need some strong juice to get them flowing.
   
  Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> ...mine are on the way as well
> anyone interested in sending me a pair of cks77x to audition? THANKS!


 
  Danny is selling his set, you can buy it off of him. I am sure he can hook you up with a good price. How 'bout them Corecool V2s though.


----------



## mochill

Hisoundaudio studio 3rd anv or my cowon j3


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> You better have a powerful source or some fancy amps boi!!! These X1s need some strong juice to get them flowing.
> 
> Danny is selling his set, you can buy it off of him. I am sure he can hook you up with a good price. How 'bout them Corecool V2s though.


 
  Danny isnt the only one selling them, and its the red color that ppl choose that gets to me. and with all the great options out and about the corecools are a bit pricey.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> Danny isnt the only one selling them, and its the red color that ppl choose that gets to me. and with all the great options out and about the corecools are a bit pricey.


 

 Yeppp, the cools are overpriced for $100 that's for sure but around $60 - $70 shipped they can compete.  That's what they should have been sold for tbh.
   
  I actually think the red 77Xs looks the best, just the red cable is a bit much. A black cable would have made them look more classy and less flashy.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp, the cools are overpriced for $100 that's for sure but around $60 - $70 shipped they can compete.  That's what they should have been sold for tbh.
> 
> I actually think the red 77Xs looks the best, just the red cable is a bit much. A black cable would have made them look more classy and less flashy.


 
  I do miss my red cable on my FX1Xs.... I wish more headphones had colored cables, I think red looks wicked.


----------



## DannyBai

Yeah but sf, didn't that stealth black 1K's look way better than that gaudy red on the 77X.  I know Ds and a few others have the limited edition 1K's in red but I like that all black with shiny chrome accents.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Yeppp a great quality black cable just screams CLASS, while the red ones just scream "Beats wannabe", nuff said.
   
  When i use my red cable FX3X i kinda feel like a tool advertising for beats. LoL Guess that red/black color scheme is wayyy too closely related to that infamous brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well for me anyways.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yeppp a great quality black cable just screams CLASS, while the red ones just scream "Beats wannabe", nuff said.
> 
> When i use my red cable FX3X i kinda feel like a tool advertising for beats. LoL Guess that red/black color scheme is wayyy too closely related to that infamous brand.
> 
> ...


 
  so true


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jmoore914* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even the ODAC, which is highly reccomended at the price point, only does 24/96.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good question.  I haven't seen anyone compare the Hifimediy Sabre to the ODAC, or the ODAC to a more expensive ES9018 DAC.  Too hard and time consuming?
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> You make cables?


 
   
  Just a few RCA, 3.5mm and custom IEM cables in my free time.  Almost all cables I see are basic Silver-plated Copper (_not_ pure Silver) unless they're very expensive, so buying pure Silver by the metre is the only economical way to go.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I checked out Pacific rim last night with my boys and I have to say the movie was well worth watching in theaters. Some movies are good but not worth spending the money on to watch on a big screen. This movie however was not only good but I don't know if one can get the same effect watching at home vs a big screen..Mostly catered to guys if you at one point of your life was into robots and monsters that tower over cities. Highly recommended. Extremely entertaining. What summer movies should be about.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I checked out Pacific rim last night with my boys and I have to say the movie was well worth watching in theaters. Some movies are good but not worth spending the money on to watch on a big screen. This movie however was not only good but I don't know if one can get the same effect watching at home vs a big screen..Mostly catered to guys if you at one point of your life was into robots and monsters that tower over cities. Highly recommended. Extremely entertaining. What summer movies should be about.


 
   
  Totally agree with you on this one D's. My wife didn't enjoy it as much tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  She said it felt so "anime-ish".
  I said: "Uh... it is an anime-inspired film. It's supposed to be like anime made into reality!"


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I checked out Pacific rim last night with my boys and I have to say the movie was well worth watching in theaters. Some movies are good but not worth spending the money on to watch on a big screen. This movie however was not only good but I don't know if one can get the same effect watching at home vs a big screen..Mostly catered to guys if you at one point of your life was into robots and monsters that tower over cities. Highly recommended. Extremely entertaining. What summer movies should be about.


 
   
  Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Totally agree with you on this one D's. My wife didn't enjoy it as much tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thirded. Loved that movie because it gave me exactly what I wanted to see, giant robots beating the crap out of monsters. Very fun and exciting movie that, I agree, needs to be seen in theatres to be truly appreciated.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the ladies are gonna fail to see the epicness of it..Guys will relate though. I grew up watching old Godzilla flix when I was a kid and this is the first movie to truly do them justice. I doubt the ladies will ever understand towering monsters and robots. It is definitely a guy thing.
   
  On another note. Danny is getting rid of some of his gears.. If any of you guys are looking for an excellent well rounded DAC/AMP. Someone grab his Audinst MX2..Even if he sells that for what he bought it for it is not only very versatile and easy to use but the sound is fantastic for the price..I do most of my A/Bing on there because it has 2 headphone out right on the front and I also like that you don't need to have it plugged into a power source. I think I would have a tough time getting rid of mine and you won't see too many guys selling them. So snap it up if any of you guys are looking for a great deal on a new Dac/Amp.


----------



## d marc0

For those who grew up watching animé: voltes v, mazinger z, daimos, voltron, gundam, macross, astroboy, etc... Pacific Rim is a dream come true!


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Hisoundaudio studio 3rd anv or my cowon j3


 
  Haven't heard the Cowon, but have had both Studios, original and 3rd anniv. While I'd say sq is really good (3rd Anniv>original), my personal experience has been of very poor reliability. Have had multiple problems, have shipped back to China more than once, and it is currently sitting dead on my desk. Reliability issues and a Chinese source is a bad combination, IMO.


----------



## daveyostrow

just got my Nuforce 700M, and man they have lots of bass. glad i went this way instead of the dx210, but i am still curious how the cks77 compare as my xb90ex feel very balanced next to the 700m.
  i think i should start burning them


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> just got my Nuforce 700M, and man they have lots of bass. glad i went this way instead of the dx210, but i am still curious how the cks77 compare as my xb90ex feel very balanced next to the 700m.
> i think i should start burning them


 

 Yeppp Ds said the mid bass was initially too much for his liking but burn in did the job of taming it, which made it on par if not slightly best the Bassos.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> why no talk of the NE-700M?


 
I just received the new and improved NE-700X and they are VERY GOOD out of the box!  Thanks DSNUTS for the recommendation!  Still need to break-in and listen more to determine whether I like these better or the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore.  The first thing I noticed is that they have more bass than the Tenore.


----------



## Exesteils

To all those Pacific Rim fans in this thread:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0510TA5923


----------



## d marc0

exesteils said:


> To all those Pacific Rim fans in this thread:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0510TA5923




Awesome! I wish Soul of Chogokin or maybe Bandai does their own version as well.


----------



## blueangel2323

Anyone know of a good budget DAC with S/PDIF input? I started a thread in the dedicated source components forum but didn't get many replies. Something along the lines of an ODAC or Modi in terms of sound quality and price, but those only have USB input.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Anyone know of a good budget DAC with S/PDIF input? I started a thread in the dedicated source components forum but didn't get many replies. Something along the lines of an ODAC or Modi in terms of sound quality and price, but those only have USB input.


 
   
  The Fire Phoenix DAC-02, one of Dsnuts' finds, has optical, coax and USB input for about the same price. However, I do not know if anyone has directly compared this unit to the ODAC or Modi.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIRE-PHOENIX-DAC-02-CS4398-LM4562-MINI-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-/170696111860?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item27be47f6f4


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Anyone know of a good budget DAC with S/PDIF input? I started a thread in the dedicated source components forum but didn't get many replies. Something along the lines of an ODAC or Modi in terms of sound quality and price, but those only have USB input.


 
   
  FIIO E17


----------



## waynes world

The iBasso DX50's pricing was posted today:
   
http://www.ibasso.com/en/news/show.asp?ID=116
   


> *Update: 07/29/2013
> The Screen is changed from 2.31" TFT to 2.4" IPS TFT
> The retail price will be in the 235~270USD range.
> Estimated launch date: Aug 20th, 2013*


 
   
  $235-$270US is a lot less than most people thought it would be priced at. It will be interesting to see how it's SQ compares to the X3 (and the upcoming X5).


----------



## Dsnuts

Found GOLD at my local library today. Coltrane plays the blues the 2000 reissue. Gotta love libraries. If you guys haven't visited your local libraries they have more music CDs than you would think.Uber rare ones too.. What you do with them borrowed discs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is up to you.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Found GOLD at my local library today. Coltrane plays the blues the 2000 reissue. Gotta love libraries. If you guys haven't visited your local libraries they have more music CDs than you would think.Uber rare ones too.. What you do with them borrowed discs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Rip them into .wav files and add them to your collection. Simple.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I thought Kiteki found it.
   
  That guy made me buy so much Chinese junk.
   
  Most recently he told me to buy the just released Colorfly tablet, and that's is better than any American tablet, with a real gold-plated PCB and high sound quality..................... http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.f82UZD&id=18693898220&pos=3&uuid=b08f105c-dde2-4833-b032-af014b3f6b5f&scm=1003.3.03054.1_AB-LR32-PR32&acm=03054.1003.1.83.18693898220_1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I thought Kiteki found it.
> 
> That guy made me buy so much Chinese junk.
> 
> Most recently he told me to buy the just released Colorfly tablet, and* that's is better than any American tablet*, with a real gold-plated PCB and high sound quality..................... http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.f82UZD&id=18693898220&pos=3&uuid=b08f105c-dde2-4833-b032-af014b3f6b5f&scm=1003.3.03054.1_AB-LR32-PR32&acm=03054.1003.1.83.18693898220_1


 
  That just reminded me of my own dad.
   
     He kept wanting us to buy some annoying, cheap-looking, Chinese-made Android tablet instead of an iPad mini. We're still undecided on that though. Still, it bugged me that he'd often find some unknown brand with good specs and want to buy it. My mom would often justify the purchase of the iPad with our purchase of two Android tablets last year. the first broke within the first week after purchase - with some white stuff on the screen border. The other had massive instability issues which still continues to this day. They're now both damned to serve as a mere electronic photo frame until their numbers are up.
     Just goes to show that few Chinese brands are up to spec with international quality standards. Gotta love the fact that "God made the world, but everything else is made in China."
     Don't take my previous statement literally - it doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that many, many products are created elsewhere.


----------



## blueangel2323

theta alpha 1 said:


> I thought Kiteki found it.
> 
> That guy made me buy so much Chinese junk.
> 
> Most recently he told me to buy the just released Colorfly tablet, and that's is better than any American tablet, with a real gold-plated PCB and high sound quality..................... http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.f82UZD&id=18693898220&pos=3&uuid=b08f105c-dde2-4833-b032-af014b3f6b5f&scm=1003.3.03054.1_AB-LR32-PR32&acm=03054.1003.1.83.18693898220_1



 
 That Kiteki guy got banned... is that any indication? lol It's really a crapshoot with these unknown Chinese products. Once in a while you get a real giant killer (e.g. M-Stage) but a lot of it's crap with either low quality parts or really bad quality control.


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I thought Kiteki found it.
> 
> That guy made me buy so much Chinese junk.
> 
> Most recently he told me to buy the just released Colorfly tablet, and that's is better than any American tablet, with a real gold-plated PCB and high sound quality..................... http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.f82UZD&id=18693898220&pos=3&uuid=b08f105c-dde2-4833-b032-af014b3f6b5f&scm=1003.3.03054.1_AB-LR32-PR32&acm=03054.1003.1.83.18693898220_1


 
   
  I have no idea if Kiteki found the Fire Phoenix first. I do know that Dsnuts purchased this unit and spoke very highly about it. And in fact, as recently as a few weeks ago, he wrote that "[size=small]it clearly hangs with both my Audinst M2 and my Meridian Explorer."[/size]
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-jvc-phones-pg787-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724-basso-pg601/11730#post_9596346
   
  Last spring, based on Dsnuts impressions, I also purchased the Fire Phoenix. Currently, I have my PC connected to the optical input and it outputs to a Little Dot headphone amp. IMHO, it is a great little DAC.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Found GOLD at my local library today. Coltrane plays the blues the 2000 reissue. Gotta love libraries. If you guys haven't visited your local libraries they have more music CDs than you would think.Uber rare ones too.. What you do with them borrowed discs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Been using my public library and academic library for years. My academic library has a music library with all the rare Mosaic jazz box sets. Back before I was into ripping I copied them all on to cassettes (for strictly academic purposes of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I've revisited many of my favorites for the digital copy. 
   
  Unfortunately with any library, lots of use will add fingerprints and annoying scratches to the CD's. Best to clean them well then hope for the best.  
   
  Also, I should add that with a good public library, if there is a CD you want to hear, you can always request it. Either they can get it through inter-library loan for you, or they will add a copy of the CD you want to the collection.
   
  I love Libraries!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

BASSOS hooked up to RS Hornet through Dragonfly (after extensive burn in):
   
  completely different beast than Tenore with new SHAYMAN" strange sense" psytrance tracks from beatport:
   
  http://www.beatport.com/artist/shayman/273188
   
  sounds like live concert compared to finesse of TENORES  bass is almost too much
  but then sweeps me away.  synthesizers laser like and pace and rhythmn more exciting.
  definately superior to Tenore for this kind of music.  seems like i will declare Tenore and
  Bassos both keepers but for different kinds of music.....Bassos much improved after 100 hr
  burn in compared to 50 hrs...bet they will improve with another 100 hrs burn in....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the non oversampling Muse1543 has a wonderful old style sound, like the way JBL concert equipment sounds, less detailed and more "Musical"
  only mod ive done is hooking up a high current/very stable 12 volt battery to it, much better sound than the cheap wall wart.  however the battery
  weights about 5 lbs, so not really portable. considering the IFI usb POWER unit to the set up, which has gotten great reviews for clarifying dac
  sound and is very portable and well built. but its 199.00...but i love the sound of the MUSE unit, very smooth, especially hooked up to tube amp
  like the BRAVO OCEAN...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i just ordered the IFI power usb power supply to bump up my portable sac performance.  ive been dreaming of such a device for several months now and it appears already designed by IFI! 
  careful what you wish for....


----------



## lilboozy

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> That just reminded me of my own dad.
> 
> He kept wanting us to buy some annoying, cheap-looking, Chinese-made Android tablet instead of an iPad mini. We're still undecided on that though. Still, it bugged me that he'd often find some unknown brand with good specs and want to buy it. My mom would often justify the purchase of the iPad with our purchase of two Android tablets last year. the first broke within the first week after purchase - with some white stuff on the screen border. The other had massive instability issues which still continues to this day. They're now both damned to serve as a mere electronic photo frame until their numbers are up.
> Just goes to show that few Chinese brands are up to spec with international quality standards. Gotta love the fact that "God made the world, but everything else is made in China."
> Don't take my previous statement literally - it doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that many, many products are created elsewhere.


 
  get the new 2013 nexus 7. way better than the ipad mini


----------



## Prakhar

Quote: 





lilboozy said:


> get the new 2013 nexus 7. way better than the ipad mini


 
  Not necessarily. I would prefer the Nexus 7, but many cannot live without a metal body, or IOS. It always boils down to preference.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> the non oversampling Muse1543 has a wonderful old style sound, like the way JBL concert equipment sounds, less detailed and more "Musical"


 
   
  Yup, I have one of them 1543's, less detailed and quite musical.  I like that sound sometimes since the music doesn't ask for your focus, it's just there.
   
  Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> It's really a crapshoot with these unknown Chinese products. Once in a while you get a real giant killer (e.g. M-Stage) but a lot of it's crap with either low quality parts or really bad quality control.


 
   
  Well actually to be fair I haven't had any issues with any of my Chinese products, except for one which used glue instead of solder, so then I pulled a wire by mistake and it came out of the glue, and then it was a real pain to put that wire connected to other wires back with electrical tape (since I didn't have any solder).
   
  When I say "junk" I mean they don't look very good, basic enclosures, and some of them sound different than I expected them to..., of course the low prices mean I can try sooooo many of them which would be impossible with American, European or Japanese products.
   
  Right now I'm using a cheap Chinese ES9018 DAC, it's the best sounding one.  ES9018 is considered by many to be the best DAC chip on earth, and I didn't have to pay very much for this really well made DAC.  Of course I had to buy it from the Chinese internet not in English which isn't easy, but hey I'm listening to bliss and heaven. =)


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  He said it was for flaming a manufacturer.  I'm buying the tablet anyway, I think it looks really nice, but it'll be my first tablet so I won't be able to compare to anything.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Yup, I have one of them 1543's, less detailed and quite musical.  I like that sound sometimes since the music doesn't ask for your focus, it's just there.
> 
> 
> Well actually to be fair I haven't had any issues with any of my Chinese products, except for one which used glue instead of solder, so then I pulled a wire by mistake and it came out of the glue, and then it was a real pain to put that wire connected to other wires back with electrical tape (since I didn't have any solder).
> ...


 
   
  Which DAC is that?


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Rather than confuse you with Chinese links, I'll try to write a solid review of it sometime soon.  It's truly end-game sound for less than $200.


----------



## Ap616

jant71 said:


> Keep an eye out for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Similar look to these and not as expensive(edit: actually these are the same)... 
The new Astrotec AM-700 are out, and they are between the AM-90 & AM-800 in price. They look like a mix between the AM-90 & AM-800; I wonder how they differ in SQ and comfort.

AM-90 $40, AM-700 $47, and AM-800 $48
http://www.mp4nation.net/astrotec-am-700-in-ear-earphones


----------



## 7S Cameron

Where can I buy replacement tips for my CKN70s? I can't find my medium tips, which are the tips that I use.


----------



## Snyper0012

The 1.2ghz quad core tf300t is 399$, and the nexus 7/10 are also very good for the money...all are made by asus


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> The 1.2ghz quad core tf300t is 399$, and the nexus 7/10 are also very good for the money...all are made by asus


 
   
  ...but the one I'm buying is quad-core, thinner than apple, lighter than apple, larger screen than apple, and twice the battery life than apple... for less than $200... 0_o...


----------



## Mackem

Hmm, what would you guys consider as the next step up from the Carbo Bassos? I'm not looking to upgrade, just curious.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i would suggest agh ckm99s  titanium housing, rocks the house, esp. on electronica. midrange /treble a big bright but extensive burn tames it!
  cks1000 highly recommended on this thread as jack of all trades musical ism


----------



## d marc0

+1 CKS1000


----------



## sicko

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> ...but the one I'm buying is quad-core, thinner than apple, lighter than apple, larger screen than apple, and twice the battery life than apple... for less than $200... 0_o...


 
  What is this thing you so highly speak of?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> +1 CKS1000


 
   
  Fwiw, imo a pretty accurate review of the 1k's from TheGame21x here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641571/the-new-ath-cks1000/420#post_9664252


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





sicko said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Colorfly U781 Q1 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18693898220
   
  I don't know much about tablets, it just looks good.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Fwiw, imo a pretty accurate review of the 1k's from TheGame21x here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641571/the-new-ath-cks1000/420#post_9664252


 
   
  Great read! Just made my cravings for the CKS1000 come back to life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  To counter this, I just tell myself that the Basso DX210 + C5 = CKS1000.
  Is my equation even close to "accurate" Wayne?


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, imo a pretty accurate review of the 1k's from TheGame21x here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641571/the-new-ath-cks1000/420#post_9664252



Do the guitars have crunch or bite? Because recessed mids make me a little nervous..


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Do the guitars have crunch or bite? Because recessed mids make me a little nervous..


 

 LoL, those things don't have recessed ANYTHING!!!


----------



## DannyBai

It seems anytime there's larger bass presence, some equals that to recessed mids. I agree with sf, 1K's don't have recessed anything.


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## 7S Cameron

I'm pretty tempted to get the CKS1000s..

Someone told me there are some Onkyo IEMs I should be looking out for. Any idea what he is talking about?


----------



## DannyBai

Onkyo IE-HF300. Looks very interesting.


----------



## mochill

Sony xperia z ultra in purple will be mine soon enough


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

^Xperia Z in ultra purple?  Niceness.


----------



## Jakkal

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but there is new HiFimeDIY *Sabre* DAC. It has new usb receiver chip SA9023 which support *asynchronous* transfer and *88KHz*. Highly recommended for anyone searching for good dac under 100$.
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=123
   
  They also now have USB isolator sell separately, if someone has issues with USB static noise, this is a nice add on.

   
   
  BTW I'm selling my HA-S500 (don't like them), what would be a nice upgrade under 100$? I'm looking for something more musical and engaging.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Thanks for the news jakkal.
   
  I didn't really believe USB receiver chips would have a "sound", and I'm still cautious there, but in my experience so far CM6631 is better sounding than TE7022, in subtle (and unconfirmed) ways, but if they're ditching TE7022 for something else, that's cool.
   
  I saw you bolded "Sabre".  Since I have the Hifimediy Sabre and my Chinese ES9018, I _can_ confirm my ES9018 is "way better" sounding, it really is.  Even my "blond" girlfriend seemed to notice, maybe.
   
  So for those looking to "invest" in the Hifimediy, or the ODAC for that matter, I beg you to reconsider!!
   
   
  Now, musical and engaging HP under $100?  No idea, Koss?


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> I saw you bolded "Sabre".  Since I have the Hifimediy Sabre and my Chinese ES9018, I _can_ confirm my ES9018 is "way better" sounding, it really is.  Even my "blond" girlfriend seemed to notice, maybe.
> 
> So for those looking to "invest" in the Hifimediy, or the ODAC for that matter, I beg you to reconsider!!


 
   
  I'm sure ES9018 is better, but isn't it much more expensive than ES9023?


----------



## dnullify

In case anyone was interested fidelio X1 for $250 even : http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-1-philips-fidelio-x1-headband-headphones


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DAMN...not sure which to invest in: X1 or CTK1000.....different brilliant beasts for different experiences????


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I'm sure ES9018 is better, but isn't it much more expensive than ES9023?


 
   
  ES9018 DAC's typically cost around $1000, even the DIY projects like the "Buffalo" cost a lot.  Only very recently is it possible to find cheaper DIY ES9018's, and perhaps in one place in the world - China - finished ES9018's for just under $200.  The DAC chip alone costs just under $40 I think.  I studied the few I could find on the Chinese internet, and chose the one with the best looking insides (layout, design, capacitors etc.) and when I received it, I felt happy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but there is new HiFimeDIY *Sabre* DAC. It has new usb receiver chip SA9023 which support *asynchronous* transfer and *88KHz*. Highly recommended for anyone searching for good dac under 100$.
> http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=123
> 
> They also now have USB isolator sell separately, if someone has issues with USB static noise, this is a nice add on.
> ...


 
   
  Get your paws on a pair of ES700s.
   
   
  Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> DAMN...not sure which to invest in: X1 or CTK1000.....different brilliant beasts for different experiences????


 
   
  You got plenty of earphones go for the X1s. It is at a level I am certain your gonna appreciate..


----------



## nehcrow

Yayyyyyyy new Fidelio X1 came in the mail!
Just playing straight out of my iPad they sound pretty great at moderately loud volumes. Not mindblowingly so.
Now I'm looking for an amp/dac solution that might give me that extra bit of performance for the X1


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Yayyyyyyy new Fidelio X1 came in the mail!
> Just playing straight out of my iPad they sound pretty great at moderately loud volumes. Not mindblowingly so.
> Now I'm looking for an amp/dac solution that might give me that extra bit of performance for the X1


 
   
   
  It will get there. Get at least 100 hours on it.


----------



## Dsnuts

An Ipad is not gonna be able to drive the X1 to how we hear them.. Something with decent power is almost a necessity to bring out the best of the X1.
   
  I got some earphones today and I will share some impressions soon when I have a chance to write up about them. The VSD1s are indeed impressive for what guys bought them for. Not bad at all. 
   
  Also the Zero Audio BX500. These things are impressive they sound like a more refined tenor to me. I will gather some thoughts about these 2 and post about them soon.
   
  Also have the GR07 BEs in the house..
   
  On another note.. I got myself some new gears today and lets just say as soon as I plugged this new amp to my Meridian Explorer I couldn't believe what I was hearing.. My ME sounded great by itself but when used as a DAC and throw in a much more potent amp to it. It becomes a different beast all together. I ended up getting Dannys used. Meier Audio 2stepdance portable amp from him.
   
  The sound is simply jaw dropping...

  The crazy thing is this thing is the size of a deck of cards is completely portable uses a single 9V. The sound of this amp is off the chain nice.. You know the sound is great when the first time you throw your music you find yourself listening to stuff you know all over again like it was the first time. Lol. Thanks Danny.. One tip to you guys. When this man sells his gears. You better snap it up. 9 times out of 10 it will be killer stuff.
  Read about this company. This amp..I can't begin to tell you guys just how awesome this thing makes everything I hooked up to it sound.


----------



## daveyostrow

the 700m have burned for 2 days so i think the sound has set in. dsnuts review is pretty spot on, highs keep a sparkle and bass is basshead kind of bass. i only have the xb90 to compare them to, and the sonys are a diff league in terms of quality and clarity, but they are a diff sound to begin with. these are the standard kind of basshead phone done right (yet to hear the cks77x or the 1k). on top of that they are built like champs, considering the price. very polished and solid, and arent frankenbolts.
   
  if i were to put some phones on a spectrum from a muddy/mid bass to clear it would be corecool>dx210>700m>xb60/90=>FXZ>FX3X (i may have to get another FX3X at some point, amazing ruble they have)... maybe someone can help place the two ATH phones.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> the 700m have burned for 2 days so i think the sound has set in. dsnuts review is pretty spot on, highs keep a sparkle and bass is basshead kind of bass. i only have the xb90 to compare them to, and the sonys are a diff league in terms of quality and clarity, but they are a diff sound to begin with. these are the standard kind of basshead phone done right (yet to hear the cks77x or the 1k). on top of that they are built like champs, considering the price. very polished and solid, and arent frankenbolts.
> 
> if i were to put some phones on a spectrum from a muddy/mid bass to clear it would be corecool>dx210>700m>xb60/90>FXZ>FX3X (i may have to get another FX3X at some point, amazing ruble they have)... maybe someone can help place the two ATH phones.


 

 I'll be more than happy to sell your FX3X's back to ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Just give me a PM and it's a done deal.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> An Ipad is not gonna be able to drive the X1 to how we hear them.. Something with decent power is almost a necessity to bring out the best of the X1.
> 
> I got some earphones today and I will share some impressions soon when I have a chance to write up about them. The VSD1s are indeed impressive for what guys bought them for. Not bad at all.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You get the X3 yet Ds? It will be interesting to hear how the X1's sound out of it. I'm looking forward to seeing which of the C3/BH or the C3/E12 combos will win over the X1's 
   
  Glad you're trying the VSD1's and the BE's! I get along better with the VSD1's tbh.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I'll be more than happy to sell your FX3X's back to ya'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  the FX3X had highs that were a tad sharp for me... and its the same fear/suspicion i have with the ATH in general and cks77/1k in specific. i would give them another shot, but id love to audition these ATH phones beforehand.
   
  how are you liking them, are they collecting dust?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> the FX3X had highs that were a tad sharp for me... and its the same fear/suspicion i have with the ATH in general and cks77/1k in specific. i would give them another shot, but id love to audition these ATH phones beforehand.
> 
> how are you liking them, are they collecting dust?


 

 Actually i use them more than i thought i would. Mostly just use them when i am waiting for pickup Bball games at the local gym. Nothing beats the boredom of waiting for the next game with some big bass rumble. Plus they isolate so well even inside a noisy gym. Pretty surprised by that tbh despite their "open" design.
   
  But since i just got my VSD1 i think it will replace these FX3Xs for my gym use.
   
  The ATHs has much more aggressive attach and sound but the highs are not THAT sharp. They can be fatiguing for prolong use no doubt due to their more overly forward nature.


----------



## Exesteils

Eric, did you get those Onkyo IEMs yet? How are you finding them?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Onkyo IE-HF300. Looks very interesting.


 
  These might be my CKS1000 alternative. And they have a detachable cable!!


----------



## Exesteils

7s cameron said:


> These might be my CKS1000 alternative. And they have a detachable cable!!




Wouldn't say they will be an alternative. The HF300s have a (very)slightly v-shaped sound sig, so yes, they have a fair amount of bass, but no where near the CKS1ks' level.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Wouldn't say they will be an alternative. The HF300s have a (very)slightly v-shaped sound sig, so yes, they have a fair amount of bass, but no where near the CKS1ks' level.


 
  I meant an alternative for me, I guess I should've been more clear.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> An Ipad is not gonna be able to drive the X1 to how we hear them.. Something with decent power is almost a necessity to bring out the best of the X1.
> 
> I got some earphones today and I will share some impressions soon when I have a chance to write up about them. The VSD1s are indeed impressive for what guys bought them for. Not bad at all.
> 
> ...


 
  Damn it, when will they release the doppios? I have so much bias for those iems that I might get them as soon as they are out


----------



## gikigill

Extra!! Extra!!
   

   
   
  Get your CNT porn here!!


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Get your paws on a pair of ES700s.


 
   
  Thanks I'll check it out
   
   


waynes world said:


> You get the X3 yet Ds? It will be interesting to hear how the X1's sound out of it. I'm looking forward to seeing which of the C3/BH or the C3/E12 combos will win over the X1's
> 
> Glad you're trying the VSD1's and the BE's! I get along better with the VSD1's tbh.


 
   
  X3 will be available next week from mp4nation:
*FiiO X3 Preorder Update: ​*We are expecting to get the first batch of X3 units in early next week, preorders will promptly start to ship shortly after stock arrival.​   
   
Also there is new Brainwavz headphone:​   
   

 


​
  
 
  Brainwavz HM9 Headphones​ We are proud to introduce our new Brainwavz HM9 Headphones, these gorgeous headphones are on preorder and will be in stock middle of August, get one today!

  The Brainwavz HM9 use 40 mm drivers which have been tuned meticulously to deliver audio with accuracy, high fidelity and a deep bass extension that doesn't suffer from distortion. From the most subtle notes to deep, punchy bass, the HM9 make no compromise to deliver high-quality sound suitable for any genre of music. The large earpads cover your ears to provide a seal that blocks out almost all outside noise, leaving your ears to hear your music only.

 The HM9 have been crafted from high grade, light weight aluminum, allowing for durability in any environment. Be it walking outside, relaxing at home or DJ’s mixing tracks in a club, no compromise was made in style or comfort.  As a plus for compact storage, the HM9 can also be folded up.
*Features:*

 Punchy, accurate bass
 Warm, fun and exciting sound signature
 Large, memory foam earpads.
 Foldable for compact storage
 3 sets of detacable cables: 1.3m cable with microphone & remote for phones, 1.3m cable, 3m cable.
 *Get it today at the preorder price of $119.50 (Normal price $149.50)*​


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> ES9018 DAC's typically cost around $1000, even the DIY projects like the "Buffalo" cost a lot.  Only very recently is it possible to find cheaper DIY ES9018's, and perhaps in one place in the world - China - finished ES9018's for just under $200.  The DAC chip alone costs just under $40 I think.  I studied the few I could find on the Chinese internet, and chose the one with the best looking insides (layout, design, capacitors etc.) and when I received it, I felt happy.


 
  I'm sure that the Chinese ES9018's punch way above their price, but we are talking about Sabre asynchronous DAC supporting 88KHz for 60$ which is ridiculous good price IMHO.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





gikigill said:


> Extra!! Extra!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, What? 
   
   
  Quote: 





jakkal said:


> I'm sure that the Chinese ES9018's punch way above their price, but we are talking about Sabre asynchronous DAC supporting 88KHz for 60$ which is ridiculous good price IMHO.


 
   
  Yes, you're right!  Not to mention, those Hifimediy Sabres are designed in Norway and Switzerland or something!
   
  The SA9023 is better than TE7022, have a look at the "YES / NO" checklist in this document... http://www.kinstart.com.cn/backup/documents/pdf-documents/%E4%BD%B0%E6%BD%A4%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8USB%E9%AB%98%E5%82%B3%E7%9C%9F%E9%9F%B3%E9%A0%BB%E8%A7%A3%E7%A2%BC%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87.pdf


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Yes, you're right!  Not to mention, those Hifimediy Sabres are designed in Norway and Switzerland or something!
> 
> The SA9023 is better than TE7022, have a look at the "YES / NO" checklist in this document... http://www.kinstart.com.cn/backup/documents/pdf-documents/%E4%BD%B0%E6%BD%A4%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8USB%E9%AB%98%E5%82%B3%E7%9C%9F%E9%9F%B3%E9%A0%BB%E8%A7%A3%E7%A2%BC%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87.pdf


 
   
  There are a lot of yeses, but can someone translate the text?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> ES9018 DAC's typically cost around $1000, even the DIY projects like the "Buffalo" cost a lot.  Only very recently is it possible to find cheaper DIY ES9018's, and perhaps in one place in the world - China - finished ES9018's for just under $200.  The DAC chip alone costs just under $40 I think.  I studied the few I could find on the Chinese internet, and chose the one with the best looking insides (layout, design, capacitors etc.) and when I received it, I felt happy.


 
   
  Audio-GD NFB-11.32 is 299$, and includes a great amplifier too:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB11.32/NFB11.32EN.htm
   
  Fully assembled, no DIY required.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Good point BenF.
   
  A Russian site measured that Audio-gd unit and the measurements didn't look very convicning.  Thanks for reminding me, I'll put that in my review!
   
  When I say "DIY", I mean expert DIYers make them, in their lab, my sub-200 unit came fully assembled, I just turned it on and bliss. =)


----------



## TekeRugburn

dsnuts said:


> On another note.. I got myself some new gears today and lets just say as soon as I plugged this new amp to my Meridian Explorer I couldn't believe what I was hearing.. My ME sounded great by itself but when used as a DAC and throw in a much more potent amp to it. It becomes a different beast all together. I ended up getting Dannys used. Meier Audio 2stepdance portable amp from him.
> 
> The sound is simply jaw dropping...
> 
> ...




You think that sounds good? Try the Quickstep. Or try the 15v mod, it's heavenly. 

Meier and the tralucents T1 puts a lot of dime a dozen mass produced amps to shame.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Eric, did you get those Onkyo IEMs yet? How are you finding them?


 
   
  I just got an email that it won't be shipped out until August 22.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Eric, did you get those Onkyo IEMs yet? How are you finding them?


 
  How has yours changed now? How are the mids? Good micro details?


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> How has yours changed now? How are the mids? Good micro details?


 
  Micros are present. Nowhere near some reference monitors but it's still very much alive. 

 Bass has tightened up after close to 100 hours of burn, it was good, but response and extension definitely improved. Vocals haven't changed much, sparkle and layering are slightly better than the S2. They also are easier to drive, I've been using then with my iPhone only most of the time when I jog and they still perform relatively well.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Micros are present. Nowhere near some reference monitors but it's still very much alive.
> 
> Bass has tightened up after close to 100 hours of burn, it was good, but response and extension definitely improved. Vocals haven't changed much, sparkle and layering are slightly better than the S2. They also are easier to drive, I've been using then with my iPhone only most of the time when I jog and they still perform relatively well.


 

 So when will you be selling those S2s of yours to me???


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> So when will you be selling those S2s of yours to me???


 
   
  Soon. I'm trying to find differences between it and my H-200s. Should be done before the week.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Soon. I'm trying to find differences between it and my H-200s. Should be done before the week.


 

 SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET let the low ballin' begin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: currently have the S2 in for an audition, pretty sweet sounding. Very similar to the X1s from the brief session i have had with them. Their sound siggy is like ~98% identical to me.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> You think that sounds good? Try the Quickstep. Or try the 15v mod, it's heavenly.
> 
> Meier and the tralucents T1 puts a lot of dime a dozen mass produced amps to shame.


 
  What's this 15v mod? I'm not aware of this, you mean Meier amps could sound even better?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could you enlighten me please?


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Micros are present. Nowhere near some reference monitors but it's still very much alive.
> 
> Bass has tightened up after close to 100 hours of burn, it was good, but response and extension definitely improved. Vocals haven't changed much, sparkle and layering are slightly better than the S2. They also are easier to drive, I've been using then with my iPhone only most of the time when I jog and they still perform relatively well.


 
  Sounds like the Onkyos could be another serious contender in the $150 - $250 range!


----------



## TekeRugburn

fnkcow said:


> What's this 15v mod? I'm not aware of this, you mean Meier amps could sound even better??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.head-fi.org/t/507835/meier-audio-quickstep-also-stepdance-and-2stepdance-discussion-and-impressions-thread/2190_30#post_9494714

It requires carrying a battery pack that outputs 12v or 15v.

More is in the Meier thread


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Micros are present. Nowhere near some reference monitors but it's still very much alive.
> 
> Bass has tightened up after close to 100 hours of burn, it was good, but response and extension definitely improved. Vocals haven't changed much, sparkle and layering are slightly better than the S2. They also are easier to drive, I've been using then with my iPhone only most of the time when I jog and they still perform relatively well.


 
   
   
  Thank you!! Nice. I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## jant71

We have this review also...http://www.head-fi.org/products/kef-m200-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-aluminum-black/reviews/9155
   
  We need some comparisons to other $200 phones or other duals like the IE800 maybe.


----------



## blueangel2323

Wha...? Theta Alpha 1 was Kiteki?


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> We need more than that. Brief impressions please. Bassy? Neutral? Balanced? Detailed? How are the mids?


 
  Haven't heard them personally but people who own both the M500 and M200 say they share a similar sound signature, and the M500 are very neutral. Slightly on the warm side but FQ is almost line flat. So that means the M200 must be quite neutral as well. As an IEM it may have a bit more bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Wha...? Theta Alpha 1 was Kiteki?


 

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a2/100x100px-LS-a2d285ae_theta.png[/img] 
 
 Theta Alpha 1
 Aka: Kiteki




 
 ^ I saw that from a mile away TBH. After that colorfly post and the reason behind his her departure i was like hmmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  NO GIRL DON"T LEAVE US AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Post your thoughts on them and I will make them a headliner..Aha Kiteki..I should have known.


----------



## nehcrow

[VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CLl_zUZSQF0[/VIDEO]

Ugh X1 renders this song so... Perfectly.
Falling in love with their sound. Sound is pretty well-balanced IMO, definitely not a 'basshead' headphone.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

great song! thanks for posting.  i was considering the x1s and curious about your"not a basehead headphone "  comment.
  please elaborate.  do you mean the bass is appropriate and not overwhelming or that it needs more bass?  this cut has
  a lot of bass in it that comes out very nicely on my RS1 phones. but the treble/midrange is very balanced  also...


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone else try the new  Nuforce NE-700X and NE-700M?  Better buy than the Zero Audio Carbo Basso for those in the United States.  Only $49 shipped from E-bay seller.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/review-the-new-and-improved-nuforce-ne-700m-ne-650m


----------



## Mackem

OK guys,
   
  What IEMs can I get that are a 'step above' the Carbo Bassos so to speak. I love the bass response and general sound signature of the Bassos but sometimes the driver flex can get a bit annoying and I want something that's a level up. Not quite sure I can afford to go for the CKS1000s (Not even sure where they can be ordered from to the UK for a decent price) but I am interested in the options available.
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking the new Onkyo earphones might be a good option. I would wait n see some more impressions on them.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> I am thinking the new Onkyo earphones might be a good option. I would wait n see some more impressions on them.


 

Or you could hop on the hype train and get a pair?


----------



## blueangel2323

But the Nutman is a master of driving the hype train. How dare you suggest that he be a mere passenger?


----------



## dweaver

I have a pair of the KEF M500 on hand and will recieve a pair of the M200 next week. I thought they both deserved an appreciation thread so started one up here


----------



## drbluenewmexico

one of each for everyone!


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am thinking the new Onkyo earphones might be a good option. I would wait n see some more impressions on them.


 
   
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Or you could hop on the hype train and get a pair?


 
   
  Which Onkyo's are we talking about here?


----------



## 7S Cameron

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=IE-HF300&class=Headphones&source=prodClass





mackem said:


> Which Onkyo's are we talking about here?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> Me too! I am very interested in the ES9018 DAC you were going to review!


 

 It's discussed here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/660309/to-those-who-want-to-get-an-affordable-es9018-dac-see-inside#post_9667896
   
  At 303$ shipped, it's not so cheap anymore.
  You are better off with Audio-GD NFB-11.32, which is an "end game" material for me as far as DACs and amplifiers are concerned.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/624517/audio-gd-nfb-11-32-delivery-impression-thread


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





benf said:


> It's discussed here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/660309/to-those-who-want-to-get-an-affordable-es9018-dac-see-inside#post_9667896
> 
> At 303$ shipped, it's not so cheap anymore.
> ...


 
   
  No, it was a different one... Less than $200.....
   
  Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Right now I'm using a cheap Chinese ES9018 DAC, it's the best sounding one.  ES9018 is considered by many to be the best DAC chip on earth, and I didn't have to pay very much for this really well made DAC.  Of course I had to buy it from the Chinese internet not in English which isn't easy, but hey I'm listening to bliss and heaven. =)
> 
> Rather than confuse you with Chinese links, I'll try to write a solid review of it sometime soon.  It's truly end-game sound for less than $200.


----------



## nehcrow

exesteils said:


> Or you could hop on the hype train and get a pair?




Hey Exe 
Noticed you had the Onkyo IEMs and the T Peos H200? :O
Any comparisons?


----------



## d marc0

^ +1 please


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> Hey Exe
> Noticed you had the Onkyo IEMs and the T Peos H200? :O
> Any comparisons?




I'll try to give a brief comparison later on tonight when the H-200s are burned in. Right now the highs are still peaky. 

What I can say is that although the H-200 has tight and responsive bass, the Onkyos extend better. 

I have the Onkyos and the S2s in their cases beside my bed, and whenever I'm leaving the house. I find myself reaching for the Onkyo.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> *I'll try to give a brief comparison later on tonight when the H-200s are burned in. Right now the highs are still peaky.*
> 
> What I can say is that although the H-200 has tight and responsive bass, the Onkyos extend better.
> 
> I have the Onkyos and the S2s in their cases beside my bed, and whenever I'm leaving the house. I find myself reaching for the Onkyo.


 
   
  Which tips are you using on the H200's? The light grey ones seem to lend towards sibilance. Do you have the mh1c per chance? The large tips work very well for me with the H200's.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Here's a new discovery for the Basso:  played through a aq dragonfly with the usb power regulated by the new ifi usb power unit, the background noise is
  completely gone and the Bassos sing like ive never heard them before.  the bass is completely coherent and impactful, the midrange attacks on synthesizers
  and the treble sparkles.  audio breakthrough indeed!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=IE-HF300&class=Headphones&source=prodClass


 
   
  I think that long stem would drive me nuts (it does on a pair of other iems that I have). I guess I'm just not a long stem kind of guy!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Which tips are you using on the H200's? The light grey ones seem to lend towards sibilance. Do you have the mh1c per chance? The large tips work very well for me with the H200's.




No MH1c tips unfortunately, shame. I really need to get myself a pair.

I know there is sibilance but H20 also said that it happens to many and would require about 10-20 hrs of burn to tame them. I currently have them running on treble heavy tracks at about 80% on my iPod, hopefully they will have toned down when I get to them tonight.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> I think that long stem would drive me nuts (it does on a pair of other iems that I have). I guess I'm just not a long stem kind of guy!




Wayne, my man, the stem barely feels present when you put them on. If you can handle the H-200s bulky shape, these would be no problem.

You need to try them mang, the S2 are good, no doubt, but these do things just that little better. You like lush mids with plenty of energy in your vocal(especially female), do you not?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> A Declaration... X1s are officially insane.
> 
> I have been burning my pair in pretty much on and off since I got them. Guys that own these people are gonna think I am crazy but. Burn in for these phones you guys have no idea. The bass on my pair is off the chain nice the overall sound is so dynamic. I read through Tylls review of them but on my pair even the low hitting low los are defined tight textured to crazy levels with intoxicating rumble. All my other cans are crying foul right about now..
> 
> If you guys are looking for a sound signature you can latch onto use these as a goal. One of these days. You must hear the X1 fully burned in..I am finally getting to enjoy these things and I have to say I am just completely blown away by their absolutely wonderful sound. I know it is easy and natural to get used to a phone but I never really got used to their sound because school time. I would periodically listen in on them here and there but I don't recall these cans sounds this good from open box.  My S2 share similarities to the X1 but it is the X1 that has an added dimension. The scope of sound is grander on the X1 bass is fuller with more authority,  sound a touch sweeter with that nasty large sized stage of the cans. I have wider sounding cans the AD900X but the use of that stage is what is killer on the X1s .. I am imagining just how much one would have to spend to reproduce this sound with speakers..It is amazing to me that we can get this type of sound in a sub $300 headphone..


 
   
  I will be in possession of my precious-ness tomorrow. I'm not stoked at all. I lie...


----------



## Darknet

After reading this thread... all I have to say


----------



## calpiyuki

Can someone make a brief comparison between kef and ba200? Much appreciated .


----------



## waynes world

Lol! Yes, this is a dangerous place!.


----------



## Dsnuts

As far as I know that particular pair is only 2 weeks old..Congrats Wayne, Let us know how they sound once you get em. They sound good from open box but they become unbelievable after proper burn in and some power.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> I will be in possession of my precious-ness tomorrow. I'm not stoked at all. I lie...




Nice! Impressions incoming?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Wayne, my man, the stem barely feels present when you put them on. If you can handle the H-200s bulky shape, these would be no problem.


 
   
  I try to make any excuse not to buy more iems lol! 
   


> You need to try them mang, the S2 are good, no doubt, but these do things just that little better. You like lush mids with plenty of energy in your vocal(especially female), do you not?


 
   
  Nope. I hate lush mids. Female vocals? *Ewwwwww*! 
   
  Whew - looks like I dodged a bullet.
   
  Kidding of course! They sound very promising. I'll be keeping an eye out for your impressions of them versus the H200's!


----------



## d marc0

drbluenewmexico said:


> Here's a new discovery for the Basso:  played through a aq dragonfly with the usb power regulated by the new ifi usb power unit, the background noise is
> completely gone and the Bassos sing like ive never heard them before.  the bass is completely coherent and impactful, the midrange attacks on synthesizers
> and the treble sparkles.  audio breakthrough indeed!!!!!




Glad you found a great combo for the Basso. Have tried tip rolling to further improve the experience.


----------



## nehcrow

Yeah I'm thinking X1 is really my ideal sound signature in a headphone. Pretty much perfection for me. Loving them right now


----------



## calpiyuki

nehcrow said:


> Yeah I'm thinking X1 is really my ideal sound signature in a headphone. Pretty much perfection for me. Loving them right now




Sorry I'm kind of left behind. Could please post a link to the x1?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





calpiyuki said:


> Sorry I'm kind of left behind. Could please post a link to the x1?


 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1
   
And good video review from innerfidelity:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5GxWTzK0CA
   
  But lots of good X1 impressions in this thread as well that you can search for.


----------



## nehcrow

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-X1-28-Fidelio-Headphones/dp/B00B3QD94O


----------



## Exesteils

That's 4 pairs of X1s in this thread alone. Wow, guess they are pretty good.


----------



## calpiyuki

Oh what? Nonremovable earpads?!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> That's 4 pairs of X1s in this thread alone. Wow, guess they are pretty good.


 
   
  Yeah, and they are only going to get better once I start spouting off about them lol!
   


calpiyuki said:


> Oh what? Nonremovable earpads?!


 
   
  Yes, somewhat lame, but I have read that there will be ways/options for replacing them if need be. Also, I'm sure that they will last me many years, so I'm not too concerned.
   
  I was (and still am) interested in the KEF M500 headphones, but they are portable *on ear* headphones which have non-replaceable pads (no options at all I don't think), so they would be more of a concern imo.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Yeah, and they are only going to get better once I start spouting off about them lol!
> 
> 
> Yes, somewhat lame, but I have read that there will be ways/options for replacing them if need be. Also, I'm sure that they will last me many years, so I'm not too concerned.
> ...




I already have a couple of heaphones in mind but I am pretty interested in the X1, might have to see if someone around me ha a pair to try them out.


I'm planning to get the JVC SZ2000.


----------



## Dsnuts

I gotta tell you guys the BX500 ba zero audios and the Tenors are both excellent. I think I am becoming a big Zero Audio fan here. It seems they can't do wrong at all. I bet even their base earphone the BX300 sound great for the $35 or so they are asking for them..
   
  The BX500 has a real natural sound for a single ba. I can fully understand the potential here with their new upcoming dipoop earphones. Diplomats, diplipos. Whatever these guys are cooking you guys better pay attention. I would say while not the biggest known audio company. I really like how these guys are tuning their earphones. All 3 earphones I have heard from them the Bassos the Tenors these BX500s all of them are excellent.
   
  The tenors are no joke either. They kinda remind me of the FXD70s a touch but has what clearly is the Zero Audio touch..One aspect I like about how these guys tune their earphones is they make non fatiguing sound exciting.. Absolute control is what this company seems to be about..Their BX500 is very excellent for having a single tuned ba..I can't see how anyone can tune a single ba actually better than the way they have it on the BX500s actually..
   
  I seem to have lucked out in not having the driver flex issue many of you guys are having on the bassos. The Tenors have no such issue simply because they are micro hd drivers. So let me sum it up for the 3 Zero Audios.
   
  The Bassos= musical Zero Audio. Great stage balance detail and bass, scales extremely well with more power.  Cons would be driver flex it seems, lacks just a touch of high extension to really set these off but it will be a non issue as you will be enjoying these so much..The highs aren't lacking on these at all..These have good to solid parts of their sound to really enjoy whatever type of music you get into especially in the bass region. The best bass out of all the Zero Audios.
   
  The Tenors= Detailed Zero Audios good stage balanced with emphasis in the treble but not fatiguing or grainy. Imagery is excellent as are most micro hd earphones. Cons a touch on the thin side of sound but has great balance and positioning and a surprising solid bass end and stage to these..Guys that want their bass end to an almost ba like definition will like these as a great compromise.
   
  The  BX500s= BA Zero Audio Great single ba sound..About as good as it is gonna get for a single ba. Solid imaging and space detailed but much like other BAs lack authority in the low los but acoustic music sounds fantastic on these. This one I am certain Kiteki would have enjoyed..


----------



## gikigill

Get a brace for your head, the SZ2000 will pound it with bass. Make sure to burnin at least 500 hours.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> As far as I know that particular pair is only 2 weeks old..Congrats Wayne, Let us know how they sound once you get em. They sound good from open box but they become unbelievable after proper burn in and some power.


 
   
  +
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Nice! Impressions incoming?


 
  = *I DONE GOOFED*, be gentle Masa' WAYNE on them impressions.  Try not push me off the cliff too hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> That's 4 pairs of X1s in this thread alone. Wow, guess they are pretty good.


 
  5 to be exact if..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I gotta tell you guys the BX500 ba zero audios and the Tenors are both excellent. I think I am becoming a big Zero Audio fan here. It seems they can't do wrong at all. I bet even their base earphone the BX300 sound great for the $35 or so they are asking for them..
> 
> The BX500 has a real natural sound for a single ba. I can fully understand the potential here with their new upcoming dipoop earphones. Diplomats, diplipos. Whatever these guys are cooking you guys better pay attention. I would say while not the biggest known audio company. I really like how these guys are tuning their earphones. All 3 earphones I have heard from them the Bassos the Tenors these BX500s all of them are excellent.
> 
> ...


 
  ^ Great impressions Ds. How you liking them VSD1 and gr07 BEs. hoho


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thanks, d marcO  yah, i have ME6L double flange hybrid tips on them now that helped too. i havent tried comply tips yet or the entymotic type 3x cone tips
  they are so wide at the nozzle that the nozzle will only do shallow penetration of the ear canal, so im wondering if a long tip that funnels into the ear canal
  would be interesting... the TENORES slip in deep and snug, and have a little better soundstage because of it, the seal is much better. but the sq on the bassos
  is astounding....
  of course im anxious to hear the now OFFICIAL INSANE DSNUTS TM  X!  amazon just matched groupon offer and the price of those is below 250.00$


----------



## Exesteils

Nice read, Nuts. Zero seems to be doing plenty of things right and amassing fans very quickly. Would have gotten the Bassos had I not already have the HF-300s.

Now, I await the Doppios before taking the dive.


----------



## gikigill

Make it 6 X1 on this thread.


----------



## calpiyuki

Which one would you recommend for classical symphonies?

Edit: talking to nuts.


----------



## Exesteils

calpiyuki said:


> Which one would you recommend for classical symphonies?
> 
> Edit: talking to nuts.




Based in nut's last post, I'd say Tenores for their imaging and soundstage.


----------



## Dsnuts

The BX500s got the best imagery and bit thicker sound over the Tenors. Not to mention will have the fastest speed out of all of the Zero Audios. I am listening to these with my Meridian Explorer 2stepdance combo..Yup these will do very excellent. Sounds fantastic for Jazz as well. I am imagining this sound with an extra ba for the low subs and these will be about as good as it will get really.
   
  Tenors are excellent for classical as well..The reason why I believe them KEF M200s are gonna sound great is because one of the drivers they are using out of the 2 is actually seems to be a 5.5mm Micro HD driver..Micro HD drivers are as close to a Balanced armature in detail and imagery for a dynamic driver as it gets.
   
  I did notice all these Zero Audios are really tip dependent. The tips I was using initially on the Tenors didn't go well with them but they sound very nice with smaller bore tips MH1C tips.


----------



## calpiyuki

Thanks for replies.  looking at amazon right now... So tempting!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> = *I DONE GOOFED*, be gentle Masa' WAYNE on them impressions.  Try not push me off the cliff too hard.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
...  be gentle Masa' WAYNE.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, Doppios should really be great if they manage to get a good sub-base response (not much in quality, just the quality, extention and texture).
   
  Dsnuts are those bx500 vented? AFAIK some manufacturers use vents in their single BA iems to increase bass response...


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope it is all closed like the other Zero Audios. It is the tuning these guys are getting right. The stage on these earphones are solid to excellent for all being closed in ears. The housing and materials used also seem to have an effect on their sound. All of the Zero Audios have solid detail..
   
  VS


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=IE-HF300&class=Headphones&source=prodClass


 
  Those look amazing! Wonder how much they'll be here in the UK and when they'll be available. I find myself preferring IEMs over full size headphones for comfort and isolation reasons. I've had headphones before and they end up being too heavy or uncomfortable and if I wanted the best sound I'd have to buy open headphones, which isn't suitable for sharing a room with someone, so I think I'll stick with IEMs


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> Those look amazing! Wonder how much they'll be here in the UK and when they'll be available. I find myself preferring IEMs over full size headphones for comfort and isolation reasons. I've had headphones before and they end up being too heavy or uncomfortable and if I wanted the best sound I'd have to buy open headphones, which isn't suitable for sharing a room with someone, so I think I'll stick with IEMs




As of now I can only find the Headphone models in us/uk amazon. I'd suggest Tenso if you want to try them out. 

Edit: The FC models are also very good. A friend bought a few pair and I had a quick listen. Difference between the HF and FC are minimal, clarity and sub bass are the only differences between them.


----------



## nehcrow

KEF M200, Onkyo HF300 or T Peos H200... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sicko

Are the KEF M200s any better than the GR07 BEs?


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> As of now I can only find the Headphone models in us/uk amazon. I'd suggest Tenso if you want to try them out.
> 
> Edit: The FC models are also very good. A friend bought a few pair and I had a quick listen. Difference between the HF and FC are minimal, clarity and sub bass are the only differences between them.


 
  Wonder how they'll compare to my Carbo Bassos.


----------



## Jakkal

There is a great deal on Bravo Ocean Tube Amplifier if someone is interested. I know it was one of the Dsnuts favorite amps.
  75.99 at shenzhenaudio  - http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/bravo-audio-ocean-mini-valve-class-a-tube-headphone-amplifier.html
  Tube amp for 76$ mmmm tempting


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> Wonder how they'll compare to my Carbo Bassos.




I never heard the Bassos so I can't give you a comparison on them. But Onkyos are slightly V-shaped, warm-ish and has good extension into the lows once they are burnt in. Compared to the S2 however, they lack a little soundstage. Vocals are also slightly forward, allowing plenty of details to come through.(rather mid centric, which I find enjoyable)


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> No, it was a different one... Less than $200.....


 
  The price starts at 57$, depending on what you need.
  Read the whole listing :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ES9018-Hi-end-USB-DAC-192K-32BIT-USB-CM6631A-Balanced-output-Fiber-Coax/200938393894
  Here is another option:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assembled-ES9018-Hi-end-Fiber-coax-USB-DAC192K-32BIT-Balanced-output/330965249356


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The Bravo Ocean is a wonderful little amp, silky smooth sound, especially with upgraded NOS REF tube from Germany.  however it gets
  very hot and is not portable (requires ac, but a battery could be rigged up )  but at 75.00 its a steal!!!!!


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





benf said:


> The price starts at 57$, depending on what you need.
> Read the whole listing :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ES9018-Hi-end-USB-DAC-192K-32BIT-USB-CM6631A-Balanced-output-Fiber-Coax/200938393894
> Here is another option:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Assembled-ES9018-Hi-end-Fiber-coax-USB-DAC192K-32BIT-Balanced-output/330965249356


 
   
  I have read the whole listing. But with all due respect, it appears that you have not read and understood Theta Alpha 1's postings:
   
  He wrote that he purchased it on the Chinese internet not on eBay. Moreover, he claims to have purchased a completely assembled unit for less than $200. If all this is true, then I am very interested. Yes, I suspect that I could get something very similar from the eBay listings you provide, but I would have to pay significantly more than $200 for a completely assembled DAC.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





gibosi said:


> I have read the whole listing. But with all due respect, it appears that you have not read and understood Theta Alpha 1's postings:
> 
> He wrote that he purchased it on the Chinese internet not on eBay. Moreover, he claims to have purchased a completely assembled unit for less than $200. If all this is true, then I am very interested. Yes, I suspect that I could get something very similar from the eBay listings you provide, but I would have to pay significantly more than $200 for a completely assembled DAC.


 

 Same stuff you see on ebay can be bought on Taobao for much less, hence the difference in prices.
  Also, "fully assembled" doesn't necessarily mean case and power supply are included. Sometime even opamps or USB module may be missing.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> The Bravo Ocean is a wonderful little amp, silky smooth sound, especially with upgraded NOS REF tube from Germany.  however it gets
> very hot and is not portable (requires ac, but a battery could be rigged up )  but at 75.00 its a steal!!!!!


 
  I wonder about the output impedance if someone have a info?


----------



## ericp10

Anymore thoughts on the M200 other than that one main review on the M500 thread?


----------



## doctorjazz

I note the cons of the Tenore's..."touch on the thin side...", I described them as having colors "slightly washed out" or something like that when I listened to them and compared them to some Sonys, AT's, Westones. Sounds like we're describing the same thing. Doesn't take away from enjoying them, do really like them, I'd liken it a bit to the way people describe tube vs solid state sound, some more richness in tubes, but you don't miss it listening to Solid State, and SS may do some things better. Just noting this because Ds is the only other person to hear and/or comment on this after my comment.
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I gotta tell you guys the BX500 ba zero audios and the Tenors are both excellent. I think I am becoming a big Zero Audio fan here. It seems they can't do wrong at all. I bet even their base earphone the BX300 sound great for the $35 or so they are asking for them..
> 
> The BX500 has a real natural sound for a single ba. I can fully understand the potential here with their new upcoming dipoop earphones. Diplomats, diplipos. Whatever these guys are cooking you guys better pay attention. I would say while not the biggest known audio company. I really like how these guys are tuning their earphones. All 3 earphones I have heard from them the Bassos the Tenors these BX500s all of them are excellent.
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

The Bravo is tempting, though I really have no need for it. Since when has "need for it" made any difference, though?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I don't know if it was destiny that I ended up with this unit here. Yes I just got this from a fellow headfier that was selling this at a price I could not refuse.. I threw this on my laptop just now and. I think I just pooed a little in my shorts.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> So I don't know if it was destiny that I ended up with this unit here. Yes I just got this from a fellow headfier that was selling this at a price I could not refuse.. I threw this on my laptop just now and. I think I just pooed a little in my shorts.


 

 ^ LMAO great that cable box finally came in. HYPED!!!
   
  Does it have those fancy duo wolf chips in it or just one???  From your impressions it seems like these are the real dealio.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well My ME- 2Step combo set a new bar for me in stage and clean sound.
   
  This is a NFB-5. This used to be Mad Lust Envys. Lol. This thing has dual WM8741 and all sorts of clean power and refinement in the sounds. The first thing I noticed on this amp is how full and rich the sound is.. This has warmth fullness smoothness. Ginormous stage and depth. Completely black background. The sound is so refined..This thing sounds amazing..I have all sorts of things I have to do today and I can't seem to get my S2s out of my ears. By the way guys. For the guys that own the S2 and or the X1s. If you guys haven't tried a more powerful source for these phones. You must. It brings both phones to a new level. 
   
  I am hearing so much dimentiality in my music right now..Ya this thing is on the big. Does look like a cable box from the 80s but hey it has that much stuff in it..It is heavy and built like a tank. Love it. All I can say is now I know why they call the head man at Audio GD. KING WA. lol. Man knows his craft.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I never heard the Bassos so I can't give you a comparison on them. But Onkyos are slightly V-shaped, warm-ish and has good extension into the lows once they are burnt in. Compared to the S2 however, they lack a little soundstage. Vocals are also slightly forward, allowing plenty of details to come through.(rather mid centric, which I find enjoyable)


 
  I think I'll wait until someone who's heard the Bassos listens to them to see where I upgrade to next. I want something with a similar sort of sound signature to the Carbo Bassos (Seem pretty balanced with a slight emphasis on bass but the bass is only present when called for and not overpowering). Looking for that 'next level' purchase for my dance music and beloved Kpop <3


----------



## mikaveli06

Cks1000 would be an upgrade to bassos. Does everything bassos do, but better


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm sort of the reverse discovery person, instead of brand new headphones, I find ones going out of circulation that I like. I found the Audeo iem's when they were being discontinued and discounted (worth buying, especially if less than $100 imo). Just found another set of headphones that I'd actually had lying around for a long time, got them discounted and just recently opened them. These are the Marley Exodus phones, which are great sounding, and also great looking, not embarassing to walk around with (unlike the AT A900x-"I've got wings"- and similar hp's). Nice wood, nice leather, fine sounding. Got great reviews, don't know if they are being discontinued, but I've seen them <$100, even as low as $50. Don't need an amp, but sound lush and kick ass at the same time out of my ipod/National. Highly recommended!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

true enough.  this is not about survival!  the Bravo Ocean w the upgraded NOS german tube on ebay is a totally self indulgent
  audio desert that is like delicious ice cream or sorbet after a meat and potatoes dinner....creamhy silky sound totally
  a treat to ones solid stated ears.....resist resist resist....oh and its blue...drblue


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Nice! Impressions incoming?


 
   
  X1 = pretty friggin amazing


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> X1 = pretty friggin amazing




Wow. I know sfw told you to go easy on him, but that was WEAK!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew. I think that is the best he can muster tbh.
   
  HYPE TRAIN OFFICIALLY DERAILED!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Wow. I know sfw told you to go easy on him, but that was WEAK!


 
   
  X1 = 
   

   

   

   
  Better? Lol. I'll post some "actual" impressions later - too tired now. Got together with Nick N today and got introduced to and educated about orthos... lots of them! Our Nick is a mad talented modder lol, and his orthos sound amazing (he has a freakishly good sounding modded t50rp). Anyway, I digress...
   
  What I can say right now about the X1's is that they are friggin amazing! (and that's before the prescribed burn-in).


----------



## sfwalcer

^



Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



......... that's some weak sauce stuff meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   
  WORK WAYNE WORK!!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> WORK WAYNE WORK!!!


 
   
  Too tired! Going to bed. I'll have to leave you with more weak sauce that I just posted in the X1 thread:
   


> At any rate, I just got my X1's, and they sound stupid good. Amazing bass, and it is amazing how with that much bass, it isn't a mid-bass bloated mess screwing up the mids. Maybe the mids aren't forward, but they don't sound recessed to me at all. The treble seems just about perfect - never sibilant or piercing, yet with pleasing detail and extension. They sound clear, full, balanced and have a lovely soundstage. Overall just a gorgeous sound


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Too tired! Going to bed. I'll have to leave you with more weak sauce that I just posted in the X1 thread:


 
   
   
  This isn't nothing my friend. Wait until you get a good 100 hours burn-in on them. Gets even better!


----------



## fihidelity

Anyone heard the new JVC Ésnsy range yet? I'm thinking I may have to bit the bullet and get one of the IEMs..


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Anyone heard the new JVC Ésnsy range yet? I'm thinking I may have to bit the bullet and get one of the IEMs..


 
  I believe there were 2 sets, a squared and circular versions. Od give us some impressions if you decide to get them


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Cks1000 would be an upgrade to bassos. Does everything bassos do, but better


 
  I think I'm gonna wait for more opinions on the Philips Fidelio S2 and Onkyo IE-HF300 and see how they fair. I'm not a mega bass head. I used to actively seek out Beats-like IEMs but I love the bass levels on my Carbo Bassos


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> I think I'm gonna wait for more opinions on the Philips Fidelio S2 and Onkyo IE-HF300 and see how they fair. I'm not a mega bass head. I used to actively seek out Beats-like IEMs but I love the bass levels on my Carbo Bassos




Then you will need to get Nuts to get a pair of the Onkyos. I don't think anyone else has a pair of S2s in hand.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Anyone heard the new JVC Ésnsy range yet? I'm thinking I may have to bit the bullet and get one of the IEMs..


 
  If you like the fashion stuff but I'd expect it to be slightly lesser sounding than something like the FXD's. Probably why no one around here is trying them, lol!
   
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Anymore thoughts on the M200 other than that one main review on the M500 thread?


 
   

  Not the kinda thought you were really hoping for as I don't have them but I like that they did what JVC couldn't and made a mutli-driver with the micro still in the tube. JVC pulls them back in the housing when more than one. Also think the Kelton isn't the better approach for earphones than this or the AT approach, i.e. having an open chamber(or two) with more space for lows which also helps with the stage size/depth/immersion.


----------



## mikaveli06

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I think I'm gonna wait for more opinions on the Philips Fidelio S2 and Onkyo IE-HF300 and see how they fair. I'm not a mega bass head. I used to actively seek out Beats-like IEMs but I love the bass levels on my Carbo Bassos


 
   


 The cks1000 is definately closer to the basso than beats style.....I wouldnt say they have any more bass than the basso in quanity, but the quality is even better.  Yet the mids are fantastic, stage is wide, details are present, and theres sparkle on top of it all.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

wayne, i know this is comparing apples and oranges, but if i had to choose:  X1 vs CKS1000...???


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, anyone able to compare the M200 and the EPH 100sl? And maybe relate them to know quantities like the 1k, Zero Audio and others?


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> The cks1000 is definately closer to the basso than beats style.....I wouldnt say they have any more bass than the basso in quanity, but the quality is even better.  Yet the mids are fantastic, stage is wide, details are present, and theres sparkle on top of it all.


 
  I suppose I am looking at my options to see if there is anything that is a step up from the Basso but not as expensive. I can't find anywhere that ships them to the UK as I'd rather not use Tenso if at all possible but they're quite expensive through eBay sellers.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> wayne, i know this is comparing apples and oranges, but if i had to choose:  X1 vs CKS1000...???


 
   
  The one common trait is that they are both ridiculously good. I often am stunned when listening to the CKS1000's, and I'm stunned right now listening to the X1's. Analytical, neutral or boring they are not. Fun they are. Both have the ability to completely immerse you in the music. The 1K's have an incredible soundstage and imaging for an iem (and the X1's do as well since they are open backed hp's). Both have amazingly layered, detailed and controlled bass which is pretty special and not very common. The mids on both are very nice - not recessed and not too forward, and not affected by the bass. The treble on both is very nice, but the 1k's have more forward and agressive treble, so the 1k's are overall ore V shaped and will grab your attention and force you to rock (some might find they get fatiguing for extended listening periods). With the X1's though, you could listen to them forever (indeed, I don't like taking them off lol!).


----------



## Exesteils

I can't actually imagine someone just sitting there all day with the X1s on there heads and not giving a single care to anything but nature calling.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I can't actually imagine someone just sitting there all day with the X1s on there heads and not giving a single care to anything but nature calling.


 
   
   
  Stop looking into my  window Exesteils!!  lol
   
  Really fighting the urge to purchase the S2 if it is really the exact same as the X1 in an IEM.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Stop looking into my *bathroom *window Exesteils!!  lol


 
   
  There I fixed that for you! Cause if nature calls that won't have to distract you from the X1 either


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> There I fixed that for you! Cause if nature calls that won't have to distract you from the X1 either


 
   
   
  LOL ... Okay, I see I'm going to need the mace for jant71 .... I'm just saying .... lol


----------



## Mackem

But yeah, based on what people are saying in here, my next upgrade from the Carbo Basso will either be the Fidelio X2, Onkyo IE-HF300 or the CKS1000.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> LOL ... Okay, I see I'm going to need the mace for jant71 .... I'm just saying .... lol


 
   
  Remember I'm not the one outside the window. I just know you're smart enough to multitask! Besides, everyone knows the acoustics are better in there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Stop looking into my  window Exesteils!!  lol
> 
> Really fighting the urge to purchase the S2 if it is really the exact same as the X1 in an IEM.


 

 Let me tell you how good I think the S2s are. Guess which phone I used to guage how my 2 new amps sound..I can tell exactly what the amp is doing to my sound using the S2. I know guys kinda overlook these for some reason but I think it is a mistake to do so. These have one of the most resolving sounds I can think of. When I heard the clarity and distinct separation of my 2step amp it was using my S2 connected to it. When I heard how smooth detailed and textured large and in charge the sound of my NFB-5 was it was through my S2. The S2 become the instrument for the amp to show what it can do. The phones simply don't limit how the amps sound that is something not all iems can do. Sure many benefit from nice sounding amps but this earphone becomes the sound of my source.. I can't say that about any other iem I own.
   
  Why would you not want the sound of your X1 on the go. I think for guys that will be getting one of the new daps that are coming out the X3 or the DX50.  The S2 will be a great companion and show you exactly how your players sound.
   
  Oh yea speaking of testing my new NFB-5. Geeze guys what can I say.. It is tuned to what I like in a sound to a T.  Warm smooth dynamic. The widest deepest stage I have heard yet in an amp dac. Detail like you wouldn't believe. I was listening to my go to test tracks for music. Sade is always on the list I was listening to hang on to your love and I must have heard this track over a thousand times and I have never ever heard air and separation of instruments and her vocals with authority effortlessly executed. Both my amps sound wonderful so I am a very happy camper indeed.
   
  Oh yea and then I throw on the X1s and just get lost. Lol.


----------



## jant71

The S2 keeps creeping back in on my interest. If a nice deal pops up I may not be able to resist.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seriously when I heard both my 2stepdance amp connected to my Meridian Explorer. I about shat. Lol. I have never heard such clarity and distinction. The separation is unbelievable. I threw on the VS1Ds using the same combo and it just wasn't the same lol. Actually the VS1Ds are real nice I like those but the S2s using that combo just comes through with every bit of detail the sound offers.
   
  Last night testing my NFB was just thrilling for me..The sound is so transparent using my S2. It don't sound like I am using the same Iem through these 2 set ups at all. That is saying something.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Let me tell you how good I think the S2s are. Guess which phone I used to guage how my 2 new amps sound..I can tell exactly what the amp is doing to my sound using the S2. *I know guys kinda overlook these for some reason* but I think it is a mistake to do so. These have one of the most resolving sounds I can think of. When I heard the clarity and distinct separation of my 2step amp it was using my S2 connected to it. When I heard how smooth detailed and textured large and in charge the sound of my NFB-5 was it was through my S2. The S2 become the instrument for the amp to show what it can do. The phones simply don't limit how the amps sound that is something not all iems can do. Sure many benefit from nice sounding amps but this earphone becomes the sound of my source.. I can't say that about any other iem I own.
> 
> Why would you not want the sound of your X1 on the go. I think for guys that will be getting one of the new daps that are coming out the X3 or the DX50.  The S2 will be a great companion and show you exactly how your players sound.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I bet the reason is really simple really - it's not some obscure Asian brand, it's "just Phillips" - a well known mainstream brand, so guys here won't feel hipster enough owning them 
   
  if it sounds more resolving and detailed than my xb90ex, I'm all for it  (I'll just wait for some of the new releases, like zero audio doppios, onkyo iems, and whatever vsonic is coming out with this October)


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I like the new direction for Vsonic.. The VS1Ds I got recently are actually very capable iems and I consider them a solid value. Everybody was raving about how good these were and they are indeed. They do remind me of the GR07 sound signature. I am in a honeymoon phase for my new hardware otherwise I will be writing a few thoughts on Vsonics latest as well as the Bass Editions GR07 very soon.


----------



## ericp10

Well I haven't read anything that given me any good clue about the sound signature, but I'm about to put the trigger on the Kef M-200? Why? Because someone wrote that there was more clarity and fuller than the RE-400. The RE-400 is one of the best universals I own, so I need to hear if this is true. The X1 is really sufficing, but I will probably wait a good while after I get my Onkyo hf300.


----------



## jant71

Do It! Pull the trigger! The Onkyo won't ship for a few more weeks!  You can't wait that long!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Do It! Pull the trigger! The Onkyo won't ship for a few more weeks!  You can't wait that long!


 
   
  Well when jant71 tells me to do something I DO IT!! 
   
  Just pulled the trigger on the KEF M-200 and M-500. Found some discounts and extra deals owed and got both for* under* $400. So that means the A900X, WS99, and M-50 are up for sale. The JVC S500 I may just keep if I don't give it to a family member. I'm trying to get my headphones down to the X1 and M-500.


----------



## jant71

Well, I wish it were that easy. I would tell people to send me lots of free stuff and they would do it. Though Sennheiser, since there was a physical issue with my new PCX95, did send me a new one plus another new model for my trouble.
   
  I guess we will see some KEF/RE400, KEF/CKS comparisons? Hopefully they can even run with the Hybrid.
   
  The M-500 as well. Very gutsy! Though it does sounds like they could be a nice complement/change of pace to the X1 so they can both co-exist together.
   
  Only based on a feeling but I would have chosen the M-200 over the Onkyo and S2 myself.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> I bet the reason is really simple really - it's not some obscure Asian brand, it's "just Phillips" - a well known mainstream brand, so guys here won't feel hipster enough owning them
> 
> if it sounds more resolving and detailed than my xb90ex, I'm all for it  (I'll just wait for some of the new releases, like zero audio doppios, onkyo iems, and whatever vsonic is coming out with this October)


 
   
  I would be willing to give the S1/S2 a chance, but the xb90ex are still king.


----------



## Exesteils

daveyostrow said:


> I would be willing to give the S1/S2 a chance, but the xb90ex are still king.




The S2 are very resolving. I think Dsnuts knows this better than anyone since he spends much more time than me putting them through their paces. You wouldn't call them king when you've heard these guys.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ya I like the new direction for Vsonic.. The VS1Ds I got recently are actually very capable iems and I consider them a solid value. Everybody was raving about how good these were and they are indeed. They do remind me of the GR07 sound signature. I am in a honeymoon phase for my new hardware otherwise I will be writing a few thoughts on Vsonics latest as well as the Bass Editions GR07 very soon.


 
  What's your opinion on the Philips Fidelio S2s compared to the Carbo Bassos? Not sure whether to go for S2s or the Onkyo IE-HF300s as my next upgrade. The bass quantity is perfect for me on the Bassos.
   
  Saying that, reading some reviews and opinions, I'm not sure if the S2s will be for me.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> The S2 are very resolving. I think Dsnuts knows this better than anyone since he spends much more time than me putting them through their paces. You wouldn't call them king when you've heard these guys.


 
  im all ears to a xb90 vs S2 comparison, though i cant imagine the s2 having the kind of deep bass that comes with the sony, not from what i heard so far that is.


----------



## Dsnuts

Davey the S2s are like a dynamic version of the XBA-3s believe it or not. Similarly tuned.. Even though they drive fine out of standard daps and cell phones. They truely shine with good amplification and a clean source.. I will do some comparisons when I get a chance to.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Davey the S2s are like a dynamic version of the XBA-3s believe it or not. Similarly tuned.. Even though they drive fine out of standard daps and cell phones. They truely shine with good amplification and a clean source.. I will do some comparisons when I get a chance to.


 
   
  I'd love to see that comparison D's... the fate of my XBA 3 depends on you


----------



## d marc0

I just wanna share this to those interested in the Basso sound signature:
   
  The cheapest (*$10*) way to experience the Basso sound is with the HTC bundled headset:
http://compare.ebay.com.au/like/190876808013?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&cbt=y&_lwgsi=y&item_id=190876808013
  Tuning is very similar to the Basso; the only difference I can pin-point in a normal listening environment are:

 Decay - Basso has extended decay
 Timbre - Basso is more natural sounding
 Highs - I little bit more extended on the HTC but the Basso has better micro detailing.
 Basso has better sound refinement.
  Everything else sounds like the Basso to me. This is entirely made out of plastic; so I guess the difference in sound material also has something to do with the material sound difference. From memory of my experience with MH1c, I think the HTC is more enjoyable to listen.
   
  Now I just wonder what improvements are there with the metal version of this HTC headset?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/360685434315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Grayson73

Any recommendations for jogging IEMs for <$75?  I tried jogging with the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and they kept falling out of my ear.  I suppose I need something that hangs on the ear?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Any recommendations for jogging IEMs for <$75?  I tried jogging with the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and they kept falling out of my ear.  I suppose I need something that hangs on the ear?


 
  I see you already have Philips SHE3590 - they are very small and light, will stay in your ears instead of dropping out.
  Better use them with double flange Meelec/Brainwavz tips.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





benf said:


> I see you already have Philips SHE3590 - they are very small and light, will stay in your ears instead of dropping out.
> Better use them with double flange Meelec/Brainwavz tips.


 
   
  +1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Wayne--thanks for the head to head comparison on X1 VS CKS1K.  I guess i will have to sell a guitar and get both, now i have to flip a coin and see which comes in first...
  headphones are always a more complete musical experience than IEMs for me, but IEMs have a drug like intensity that is more psychedelic and special..which comes first
  the chicken or the egg?  what a wonderful time we live in when we have to make delicious choices like this.....yow....im currently gooving on what an amazing difference
  that IFI USB power device makes to my dragonfly.  a completely new and upgraded sound, worth every penny, better soundstage, dynamics and timbre.  and the iFi people
  say adding the Y Gemini cable that separates out power and digital signal doubles in the improvement...oh my....cant hardly imagine how that would sound...choices choices..
  I understand the reluctance to take the X1 off your head..it must be REALLY GREAT!!.. THANKS again, drblue
  PS  new shpongle album MUSEUM OF CONSCIOUSNESS is out and great listening for headphone camparisonsf


----------



## drbluenewmexico

my VSD1s almost burned in.  will start listening to them today.  report will follow. thanks for your encouragement to audition these. drblue
  the shallow fit bothered me when i tried them on initially,but i guess they re designed to use the ear in a different way, much like the other VSONIC
  products...


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Davey the S2s are like a dynamic version of the XBA-3s believe it or not. Similarly tuned.. Even though they drive fine out of standard daps and cell phones. They truely shine with good amplification and a clean source.. I will do some comparisons when I get a chance to.


 
  You had me at hello. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  No I really start thinking about S2


----------



## Darknet

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I just wanna share this to those interested in the Basso sound signature:
> 
> The cheapest (*$10*) way to experience the Basso sound is with the HTC bundled headset:
> http://compare.ebay.com.au/like/190876808013?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&cbt=y&_lwgsi=y&item_id=190876808013
> ...


 
  Hey I have that  thing since it came with my HTC one but never really payed attention to it lol. Alright time to dig that thing out haha
   
  Ugh I really want the cks1000 but don't have the money for it  that red one looks so good though haha.


----------



## Darknet

You know these htc earphones really aren't bad for the bundled earphones... the mids are a bit recessed compared to the gr02 be's, but i think they have more bass. Main issue is that the bass clouds the rest of the spectrum and that it lacks clarity (compared to the gr02s again).  With a bit of eqing these aren't half bad.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Davey the S2s are like a dynamic version of the XBA-3s believe it or not. Similarly tuned.. Even though they drive fine out of standard daps and cell phones. They truely shine with good amplification and a clean source.. I will do some comparisons when I get a chance to.


 
  thats good to know, this way i wont have to bother trying the improved xba30. question is if the S2 is worth the extra dollar over the S1.


----------



## d marc0

Darknet said:
			
		

> .You know these htc earphones really aren't bad for the bundled earphones... the mids are a bit recessed compared to the gr02 be's, but i think they have more bass. Main issue is that the bass clouds the rest of the spectrum and that it lacks clarity (compared to the gr02s again).  With a bit of eqing these aren't half bad.




Try tip rolling, it makes a LOT of difference. Wide bore tips work really well with them. I use the h200 grey tips, brings the upper half of the spectrum forward. 

They also need a LOT of power. I use JDSlabs C5 and the bass end has much better control in bass. Bleeding only occurs in poorly recorded tracks.


----------



## mochill

The hawk has landed , open box sound amazing and unbeliveable :0


----------



## drbluenewmexico

what hawk are you referring to?


----------



## mochill

Phillips fidelio x1, you know what they sound exactly like my xba-3 :0


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Phillips fidelio x1, you know what they sound exactly like my xba-3 :0


 
  I MUST resist


----------



## Darknet

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Try tip rolling, it makes a LOT of difference. Wide bore tips work really well with them. I use the h200 grey tips, brings the upper half of the spectrum forward.
> 
> They also need a LOT of power. I use JDSlabs C5 and the bass end has much better control in bass. Bleeding only occurs in poorly recorded tracks.


 
  oh ok thanks for the tips (no pun intended). I tried them with some spare silicone tips that came with the gr02 but I guess I'll go salvage some hybrid tips since they generally fit my ear the best, then plug them into the t1. 
   
  Edit: after trying it with the t1 they do indeed sound better than out of the htc one. Bass is definitely not boomy and more defined. Unfortunately I don't have that large of a tip selection so I do not know if I am getting the best out of them. With the hybrid tips I use on the gr02 the mids and highs are more prominent with fairly smooth mids. The highs for me aren't that prominent but eartips could change that. All that said I don't want to have to carry something like the e11 with me to use those  too lazy. Even my sony mdr 1rs sound fine directly out of my phone and sound better doing so. I think I'll just stick to those for portable use- since I got the mdr 1rs I've been using IEMs a lot less because my iem selection is limited and everything <$30 so they can't really compare.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nick n got a hold of Waynes well burned in pair of CKS1000s. He had this to say.
   

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/06/100x100px-LS-067a5875_sakunakada-img600x450-1364543446pzq84h42512.jpeg[/img] 
 
 nick n




  
 offline
 
 2,036 Posts. Joined 2/2011
 Location: Headphoneus Supremus Lounge
 

  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> * these have a one of a kind sound..Extremely musical very enjoyable easy to listen sound.*
> 
> I can see many a guys giving up on these earphones simply because they don't believe in burn in or even if they do they simply don't do it long enough to get these proper.


 
  I am sitting here with a well burned in pair of these things. Using the Vmoda Bliss tips they are really great for most things i find, the soft medical grade silicone. 
  Dammit was that the phone ringing across the room?... nope it was some tiny bit of the song _way_ off to the side.   But so close to reality i kept keep looking over to triple/quadruple check.  there it is again....
   
  Honestly this thread should never reach past page two at most in here.  These are that good.
  Waynesworld and I had a small meet , well 4.5 hours worth of listening to different stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  I like to think, i hope anyways , I have a semi-decent ear for picking up aspects of presentation, resonances etc that sort of thing. Ridiculous amounts of hours spent fine tuning orthodynamic stuff bordering on insanity can get that going pretty good.
   
  ====There is something i picked up on at the initial listen to these .  A sort of dimensionality to the "soundblocks" that are there, as though they have a 3D aspect to them above and beyond typical iem presentation. First thing I noticed. *I could feel around the sounds in a sense*.
  One small thing I also noticed was very small grumbling/vibrating on the surfaces of some of the instruments/notes. Beautiful!=======
   
  Now a day or so later browsing around  with these in mind I see that DSNUTS posted this exact same thing here : http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/8775#post_9370907
  specifically *"Definition is not only there but also gives an amount of depth on your tracks you can actually see with your hearing eye."*
   
  Not sure how they managed to tune them like this since there is no harshness yet the detailing seems intact.
   
    Something about the signature gets me deeply. Could be the  personal tuning preference I try to hit. Sometimes if luck permits and everything happens to fall into place perfectly ( pretty rare ) a modification hits this gorgeous cohesive flowing sound with no lack of detailing. impactful and organic but not sloppy nor boomy. Things are not slopped together but subtlely connect together.
  That's what these have for me.
  " Warm " as a descriptor always scares me since I associate that with murky and possibly slow lacking details. You certainly cannot call these "warm" in that sense.
   
  In these I hear no lack, just a huge cohesive quality that keeps everything separate in their place, but at the same time part of the whole . Complete immersion?
   Ok time to stop blabbing. I hate posting impressions but these deserve some more love.
  So take this for what it's worth.
   
  Friggin gorgeous is what you can call these.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Friggin gorgeous is what you can call these.


 
   
   
   
  I saw the look on your face when you tried them, and I knew that the audio gods were demanding that you audition the 1k's for a while lol!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Nice sound tasting Nick n  made me drool for a listening of the cks1000s myself....the 3D aspect of feeling arouond with your hearing  eye (DSnuts synethesia lingo)
  sounds delicious, and a quest worthy of undertaking. how can one resist that experience....does the X1 serve up such a culinary auditory delight?? sounds like a price is no object experience for those bent on wallet destruction in the name of audio art.  well done.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ If those CKS1Ks are able to resurrect nicks dustiness from the audio graveyard,...... THAT IS ONE TALL ORDER MENG.


----------



## mochill

Addition for x1 they have a better sub bass vs. The xba-3 but xba-3s soundstage is bigger but not by a lot. I no for a fact burn in will do wonders  . and damn you Wayne me want cks 1k now .was saving up to get the xba-40s because i know they will be the killer iems i been searching for


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill




----------



## nick n

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ If those CKS1Ks are able to resurrect nicks dustiness from the audio graveyard,...... THAT IS ONE TALL ORDER MENG.


 
  dustiness!!!!. Wayne heard no dustiness ( that he'll admit anyhow ) hahah


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nick n said:


> dustiness!!!!. Wayne heard no dustiness ( that he'll admit anyhow ) hahah


 
   
  Nope - not a hint of dust in Nick's mad-stash of ortho-modded-mayhem! Everything I listened to exhibited various levels of awesomeness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And damn NIck, I want those modded t50rp's!!! And throw in those Stax while you're at it


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Nope - not a hint of dust in Nick's mad-stash of ortho-modded-mayhem! Everything I listened to exhibited various levels of awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice propic Wayne. Still waiting on those impressions you promised.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





nick n said:


> dustiness!!!!. Wayne heard no dustiness ( that he'll admit anyhow ) hahah


 
  Scratch the dusty orthos we need more dusty rap ~~ come back ~~


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Scratch the dusty orthos we need more dusty rap ~~ come back ~~


 

 Sadly i got an admin ban on his dust pollution there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  STAY OUT NICK!!! 
   
  Oh did i tell ya' i have officially converted nicky boi to that all mighty KOOOOEEEEEEAAAAAAANNNNNNNN gospel. There is no turning back meng. Nick is done for.  hoho
   
  Edit: looks like nick is a 2X born again, that dust has finally vanquished. Now that's settled he is welcome to drop by for a quick visit.


----------



## TwinQY

Say it ain't true nick, say it ain't true....
   
  Goshdarn cardboard box works as a brainwashing container as well...
  Guess it just can't proofread for ya...


----------



## akarise

Hey Wayne, since you now have both the X1 and AD900X + E12 combo, mind providing a comparison when the X1 is burned in? I was planning on upgrading to the AD2000X but the X1 hype train is getting hard to ignore...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I already have a couple of heaphones in mind but I am pretty interested in the X1, might have to see if someone around me ha a pair to try them out.
> 
> I'm planning to get the JVC SZ2000.


 
   
  Which headphones do you have? What kind of signature do you like?
   
  The X1's signature I would say leans a bit towards the warm side (as the Innerfidelity FR graph would attest), mainly due to the amazing bass. Lots of wonderful quality bass (amazing for open cans). The mids sound neutral to me (ie not recessed), but they are slightly recessed when compared to the ad900x's (the ad900x's mids are probably a bit forward). But the X1 mids are quite tight and coherent, and don't sound distant or veiled at all (thank goodness). There is very little bass bleed into the mids, which is pretty amazing considering the bass. The treble is very nice for me - detailed and extended, but never close to being sibilant. The soundstage is very nice - not as large as with the ad900x, but more coherent with tighter imaging. The overall signature for me is big, bold, immersive, engaging, transparent and non-fatiguing. Kind of like my sportapro's on steroids. Kind of like an open set of WS99's. Kind of like rather great


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Say it ain't true nick, say it ain't true....
> 
> Goshdarn cardboard box works as a brainwashing container as well...
> Guess it just can't proofread for ya...


 

 I say it so...... it so..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This was what got him:





... more like (B)-rainwashing (A)-t (M)-aximum level. hoho. 
   
  Oh and this got him real bad as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








... SWAG!!!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Oh and this got him real bad as well.
> 
> ... SWAG!!!




This song made no sense.... Kinda like Gwiyomi, except it's a group of sillies now, instead of just the 1.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Hey Wayne, since you now have both the X1 and AD900X + E12 combo, mind providing a comparison when the X1 is burned in? I was planning on upgrading to the AD2000X but the X1 hype train is getting hard to ignore...


 
   
  I will indeed do that. Do to circumstances, I can't burn my X1's in as quickly as I would like. I think they may only have about 30 hours of burn in so far (and they are sounding amazing), but yes, I'd like to make that comparison once they are more fully burned in. The AD900X's are amazing off of the E12 though, and have more forward mids/vocals, brighter treble, and larger soundstage than the X1's at this point, but the imaging is not as tight/coherent as the X1's. As of right now, my opinion is that they both rock. But those AD2000X's... I'd sure like to hear them.
   
  One thing that I really like about the X1's is the replaceable cable. I put a cheapo 3' cable on the X1's, so I can wear them portably (the X1's have amazing synergy with the C3 + BH btw). Whereas the AD900X's pretty much have to be used at my computer


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Which headphones do you have? What kind of signature do you like?
> 
> The X1's signature I would say leans a bit towards the warm side (as the Innerfidelity FR graph would attest), mainly due to the amazing bass. Lots of wonderful quality bass (amazing for open cans). The mids sound neutral to me (ie not recessed), but they are slightly recessed when compared to the ad900x's (the ad900x's mids are probably a bit forward). But the X1 mids are quite tight and coherent, and don't sound distant or veiled at all (thank goodness). There is very little bass bleed into the mids, which is pretty amazing considering the bass. The treble is very nice for me - detailed and extended, but never close to being sibilant. The soundstage is very nice - not as large as with the ad900x, but more coherent with tighter imaging. The overall signature for me is big, bold, immersive, engaging, transparent and non-fatiguing. Kind of like my sportapro's on steroids. Kind of like an open set of WS99's. Kind of like rather great


 

 Can i get a thank you???? And a...............


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> Oh and this got him real bad as well.
> 
> ... SWAG!!!




That is some seriously catchy s***.

You should put the "demo" tape one back up too. It was pretty cool to see.

Edit: Am I going nuts??? It was the demo, then the music video, now the demo again???


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> I say it so...... it so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Dem carbon nanotubes done got flaked and went all the way right through your ears and into your brain. If you call that swag you got another KO coming.
   








  Destroys all the female ovaries.
  But enough about that here. Was there another thread in particular made so that I could have a place to destroy you in?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Oh and this got him real bad as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  mmm... look like ... mmm.... POWER RANGERS ????


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> This song made no sense.... Kinda like Gwiyomi, except it's a group of sillies now, instead of just the 1.


 
  Are you fluent in Korean??? Cuz i sure as hell ain't. It's all in good fun meng.
   
  Quote: 





vwinter said:


> That is some seriously catchy s***.
> 
> You should put the "demo" tape one back up too. It was pretty cool to see.
> 
> Edit: Am I going nuts??? It was the demo, then the music video, now the demo again???


 
  haha glad you enjoyed it, that is some Boss choreo no doubt about it.
   
  Oh and regarding the last comments, nuff said. : P
   
... think they are a pretty established group though still relatively new. But what isn't new these days, like one mili debuts a month in the Kpop scene. LMAO


----------



## Exesteils

zelda said:


> mmm... look like ... mmm.... POWER RANGERS ????




More like those defense force guys from them 90s Ultraman series.


----------



## nick n

It was the Devo/Speedracer/Kpop hybrid aspect there that snagged me.  Catchy too. * looks around to see if anyone saw me admit this * Uh oh Sf is trollin hard we forgot what thread this is he is so sneaky.  I'll go see if theres activity where this belongs in the RAP SUXXXXX 7.0 THREAD.
   
  what the heck North Korean stuff... you guys post too fast I'm out to the Rap thread now.


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> haha glad you enjoyed it, that is some Boss choreo no doubt about it.




It is! The music video actually hurts it a bit cuz they chose some bad angles and cuts. That's why I said you should put the demo looking one back up actually.


----------



## Exesteils

If it's choreo then you guys should check out EXO - Growl. That's some Usher moves right there.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





nick n said:


> It was the Devo/Speedracer/Kpop hybrid aspect there that snagged me.  Catchy too. * looks around to see if anyone saw me admit this * Uh oh Sf is trollin hard we forgot what thread this is he is so sneaky.  I'll go see if theres activity where this belongs in the RAP SUXXXXX 7.0 THREAD.
> 
> what the heck North Korean stuff... you guys post too fast I'm out to the Rap thread now.


 
  Out of all the things that don't belong in that thread we have on that thread, but out of all the things that do belong we have it over this grizzle. Outie.
   
  NK for the mind-number masta troll.
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> If it's choreo then you guys should check out EXO - Growl. That's some Usher moves right there.


 
  I'd rather have um...Usher.
  A lot of the Growl love is due to extremely lowered expectations from <MV that must not be named>


----------



## Exesteils

twinqy said:


> I'd rather have um...Usher.
> A lot of the Growl love is due to extremely lowered expectations from




I actually like the smooth movements of the first half of the choreo. Not the song, but the dance is pretty tight.


----------



## vwinter

exesteils said:


> I actually like the smooth movements of the first half of the choreo. Not the song, but the dance is pretty tight.




Looks a lot like Lyle Beniga style choreo. I think he went over to Korea for a bit, maybe I'm crazy but it's definitely a similar style that's getting everywhere these days. It's good tho. I think the girls choreo is less technical but more interesting because it's really well integrated with the song.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Dem carbon nanotubes done got flaked and went all the way right through your ears and into your brain. If you call that swag you got another KO coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ehhhh try hard much???
   
  This DESTROYS ALL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




   
  REMIX!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   





... looks like someone just got ethered!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> *It was the Devo/Speedracer/Kpop hybrid aspect there that snagged me.  Catchy too*. * looks around to see if anyone saw me admit this * Uh oh Sf is trollin hard we forgot what thread this is he is so sneaky.  I'll go see if theres activity where this belongs in the RAP SUXXXXX 7.0 THREAD.
> 
> what the heck North Korean stuff... you guys post too fast I'm out to the Rap thread now.


 
  +
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> *If it's choreo then you guys should check out EXO - Growl. That's some Usher moves right there.*


 
  +
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Out of all the things that don't belong in that thread we have on that thread, but out of all the things that do belong we have it over this grizzle. Outie.
> 
> NK for the mind-number masta troll.
> *I'd rather have um...Usher.*
> *A lot of the Growl love is due to extremely lowered expectations from <MV that must not be named>*


 
  +
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> *I actually like the smooth movements of the first half of the choreo. Not the song, but the dance is pretty tight.*


 
  = sigh, only nick gets it, you two don't know what the hell ya'll talkin' 'bout. Just enjoy the show meng, no need to analyze it to death. Same goes for the gears in your ears. : P


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> = sigh, only nick gets it, you two don't know what the hell ya'll talkin' 'bout. Just enjoy the show meng, *no need to analyze it to death*. Same goes for the gears in your ears. : P


 
  Well...
  He could have enunciated more on the 'r's.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Well...
> He could have enunciated more on the 'r's.


 

 Nah that was PERFECTION right there. PREFECT!!! <333s


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Nah that was PERFECTION right there. *PREFECT*!!! <333s


 
  Hey there Ron Weasley you sure that cardboard box doesn't do proofreading and grammar checks? Cause it seems to be able to do just about everything else...


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Hey there Ron Weasley you sure that cardboard box doesn't do proofreading and grammar checks? Cause it seems to be able to do just about everything else...


 

 haha had to look up Ron Weasley. Hmmm you a Pot-ter head it seems, figures. I thought you wanted more emphasis on them "r"s, so i put the R in front what more do you want woman!!!


----------



## nick n

^ Is that not THE worst ALF ripoff you have ever seen. There's only one obnoxious sarcastic puppet in my heart and thats always forever ALF. But I do get the stoner aspect need some sort of Schtick to beat Alf if thats possible
   
  whaaat hahah I have to watch those i guess BUT did you check the comments on the North Korean Video link =CLASSIC!
   
  TwinQy still hasn't got those TDK Ceramics (Toilet Bowl as SF calls them )iems yet i bet. Saw a set for 23 shipped. They have really nice resonance handling in a great open sounding unit. I still like em. Even Wayne said they were %80 of the hideous GR07 things. Wayne doesn't joke around about stuff like that i'm sure of it.
  very clean sounding those toilets, nobody wants a dirty toilet right SF


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> haha had to look up Ron Weasley. Hmmm you a Pot-ter head it seems, figures. I thought you wanted more emphasis on them "r"s, so i put the R in front *what more do you want woman!!!*




Probably the single worst question you could has a woman. And one that will end 99.962% in the anguish and pains of the male who asked it.


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





nick n said:


> whaaat hahah I have to watch those i guess BUT did you check the comments on the North Korean Video link =CLASSIC!
> 
> TwinQy still hasn't got those TDK Ceramics (Toilet Bowl as SF calls them )iems yet i bet. Saw a set for 23 shipped. They have really nice resonance handling in a great open sounding unit. I still like em. Even Wayne said they were %80 of the hideous GR07 things. Wayne doesn't joke around about stuff like that i'm sure of it.
> very clean sounding those toilets, nobody wants a dirty toilet right SF


 
  Yeah, I finally got what you meant by that 
   
  During my time off, I did try _one_ of the ceramics. I'm not sure if it's the same one we're both referring to (as in the one you and inline made the thread about), but it was a ceramic. Pre-opened and at Winners (granted a Winners down in Manitoba), otherwise I wouldn't have been able to test-drive them out. I walked out impressed but still empty-handed unfortunately. Would love to hear the toilet bowls to try and remember if they were the same things.
   
  I wouldn't talk to master troll about toilets, that cardboard box ain't brown for no reason


----------



## nick n

ceramics were the TDK IE500 yeah. See I have to steer this thread back on course to awesome deals . Winners had them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still have yet to go there. I know they had some Philips stuff at some point also.
   
  SEE SF Trust your gut instinct and listen to TwinQY here.   Some things are a joke but also not a joke at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Speaking of jokes: one of the best Knock Knock jokes is there at those youtube North Korean vid comments. So lame but worthy of a tshirt slogan it's so lame. ( i won't post his name )
   
knock knock. Bad mommy﻿ home ? Big daddy here! .....................XD ( tears now lololol )


----------



## Exesteils

Wait, are we talking about the IE500 or 800? Because i found the 500 to be replay good for their price (around $25 on amazon.) the 800... Not so much.

Edit: nvm. Brainfart moment, I thought the Ie800 had the same design. What Brain.


----------



## TwinQY

http://www.head-fi.org/t/651094/surprise-tdk-eb-750-6-99-of-better-awesome-w-special-guest-tdk-ie-500-ceramic-housing-to-follow
   
  But from the looks of it...nope, not the IE500, something else it seems.
  Anyone remember a white-ish ceramic TDK? Call me up if you got a hold on the model number.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Who is that woman on the judging panel? She is..pretty hot!


----------



## TwinQY

Lee Hyori and Gil and the other person are the panelist, methinks.


----------



## Exesteils

Ceramic white IEMs... Klipsh X7i, Meelec CC51p. Ring any bells?


----------



## TwinQY

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Ceramic white IEMs... Klipsh X7i, Meelec CC51p. Ring any bells?


 
  The Meelectronics came to mind first but I'm sure it was a TDK - the branding on the box says it all.


----------



## Gee Simpson

twinqy said:


> Lee Hyori and Gil and the other person are the panelist, methinks.




Thanks. Google imaging Lee Hyori now


----------



## TwinQY

Quote:


gee simpson said:


> Thanks. Google imaging Lee Hyori now


 
  Pretty much what I do day by day, really


----------



## Gee Simpson

twinqy said:


> Lee Hyori and Gil and the other person are the panelist, methinks.




Thanks. Google imaging Lee Hyori now


----------



## TwinQY

Okay, has everyone been getting problems with double posting currently? I've seen it happen on this thread, not only for myself, but for a ton of currently posting around the forums ATM. The above example is just...well an example.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> ^ Is that not THE worst ALF ripoff you have ever seen. There's only one obnoxious sarcastic puppet in my heart and thats always forever ALF. But I do get the stoner aspect need some sort of Schtick to beat Alf if thats possible
> 
> whaaat hahah I have to watch those i guess BUT did you check the comments on the North Korean Video link =CLASSIC!
> 
> ...


 
  +
  Quote: 





twinqy said:


> Yeah, I finally got what you meant by that
> 
> *During my time off, I did try one of the ceramics. I'm not sure if it's the same one we're both referring to (as in the one you and inline made the thread about), but it was a ceramic. Pre-opened and at Winners (granted a Winners down in Manitoba), otherwise I wouldn't have been able to test-drive them out. I walked out impressed but still empty-handed unfortunately. Would love to hear the toilet bowls to try and remember if they were the same things.*
> 
> I wouldn't talk to master troll about toilets, that cardboard box ain't brown for no reason


 
  +
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> *ceramics were the TDK IE500 yeah. See I have to steer this thread back on course to awesome deals . Winners had them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  = Pisssssssssssh, ceramics are soooo last month. Nick and i have moved onto the industrial space age. We on that prison industrial all metal clad toilets now. And they are so fresh fresh and clean clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... show em' what we got nick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Who is that woman on the judging panel? She is..pretty hot!


 
  Sorry Gee she too old for ya'. : P
   

   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



She's ONLY the queen of Korea: Lee Hyori


----------



## nick n

oh you mean what's heading your way tomorrow? Gonna have to wait to post those up until you give the all clear, and remember you said you needed to be near something like that picture there when you get em right. 
   
   
   some thing best left unsaid until *you* decide to.
  besides the ones you're gonna want to focus on are the ones Wayne used today


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> oh you mean what's heading your way tomorrow? Gonna have to wait to post those up until you give the all clear, and *remember you said you needed to be near something like that picture there when you get em right. *
> 
> 
> some thing best left unsaid until *you* decide to.
> besides the ones you're gonna want to focus on are the ones Wayne used today


 
  ^ LMAO G.G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nope alls i need are those pants. haha 
   
  Edit: Link it nick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That vid that is. hoho


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO G.G
> 
> Nope alls i need are those pants. haha




Wait. You bought something else already? Or are you still interested in them S2s.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Wait. You bought something else already? Or are you still interested in them S2s.


 

 Nope didn't buy them, lets just say i am being forced fed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hopefully what comes out are golden. : P
   
  yeppp still interested. Just give me a PM when you are ready to sell, hope the price is right.


----------



## TwinQY

If the cardboard box only spent more time being faithful to at least one set of cans...
   
  You know what works great as present boxes for IEMs?
  Pocky boxes with holes cut open to expose the shells. 
  Especially when you've ripped the original packaging to no end.
  That being said, thank god I haven't lost the packaging for the Trumpets or friend'd get real peeved tomorrow when I pass them along to him.
   
  Which reminds me, Canadians got 2 days left till those Trumpets from Visions run out. Damned good for the price they're going at. Wouldn't mind them at $200 tbh.


----------



## nick n

SF :
   
  well they are not golden,,,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ they are the opposite_ : black  We have to keep the rug constantly pulled out from under you with ambiguous comments


----------



## Zelda

finally posted the AF45 review.
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiofly-45-series-headset-with-microphone-extra-virgin/reviews/9388


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





twinqy said:


> *If the cardboard box only spent more time being faithful to at least one set of cans...*
> 
> You know what works great as present boxes for IEMs?
> Pocky boxes with holes cut open to expose the shells.
> ...


 
  I am as faithful as you are. THIS!!! 
   
.... problem??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh nos it's ALL converging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Pockys and Twinkies all in one night, this TwinQY must be on something tonight.
   
   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> SF :
> 
> well they are not golden,,,
> 
> ...


 
  Say what it's Brack??? That might be a bit hard to digest, but i'll forge it golden with my sheer will. 
   
  Quote: 





zelda said:


> finally posted the AF45 review.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiofly-45-series-headset-with-microphone-extra-virgin/reviews/9388


 
  Thanks Zel!!!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> yeppp still interested. Just give me a PM when you are ready to sell, hope the price is right.




Will do. They rarely leave the house so it'll be like brand new when you get them. Thing's actually built like a tank, flat cables and heavy duty plugs. I can see them being on-the-go IEMs.


----------



## Gee Simpson

sfwalcer said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Sorry Gee she too old for ya'. : P
> ...




Nah, she only 14 (soon to be 13) years older than me. I'm sure she could teach me a few things


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Nah, she only 14 (soon to be 13) years older than me. I'm sure she could teach me a few things


 

 I am sure her beautiful boyfriend can teach you a few things as well. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  @Exesteils
  Thanks meng!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Nah, she only 14 (soon to be 13) years older than me. I'm sure she could teach me a few things


 
  For a second I thought you were about to say she was 14. I was a little worried...


----------



## Gee Simpson

sfwalcer said:


> I am sure her beautiful boyfriend can teach you a few things as well. hoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll kick his ass! 

*@ 7S Cameron* - LOL dude, I ain't a sicko!


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I will indeed do that. Do to circumstances, I can't burn my X1's in as quickly as I would like. I think they may only have about 30 hours of burn in so far (and they are sounding amazing), but yes, I'd like to make that comparison once they are more fully burned in. The AD900X's are amazing off of the E12 though, and have more forward mids/vocals, brighter treble, and larger soundstage than the X1's at this point, but the imaging is not as tight/coherent as the X1's. As of right now, my opinion is that they both rock. But those AD2000X's... I'd sure like to hear them.
> 
> One thing that I really like about the X1's is the replaceable cable. I put a cheapo 3' cable on the X1's, so I can wear them portably (the X1's have amazing synergy with the C3 + BH btw). Whereas the AD900X's pretty much have to be used at my computer


 
  Yeah the somewhat imprecise imaging of the AD900X has started to really bother me, as I've realized that the WS99 actually has better imaging and articulation of microdetails. I'm hoping that the AD2000X rectifies this problem and also provides more bass. Wish there was a more in-depth review of the AD2000X though, sorta taking a really expensive leap of faith here lol. Your description of the X1 as an open version of the WS99 REALLY got to me, always wondered what an open WS99 would sound like (most likely insanely awesome!)


----------



## DannyBai

What the hell happened in the last several pages. Jeez.


----------



## vwinter

dannybai said:


> What the hell happened in the last several pages. Jeez.




Boys (and girl) will be boys (and girl).







Unless you mean the missing posts. In which case, they're gone.


----------



## DannyBai

vwinter said:


> Boys (and girl) will be boys (and girl).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least it's not the ASG-2 thread. 
Plus I'm giving Korean hip hop boi some grief for spamming this thread with it.


----------



## bhazard

Since I found the Philips and Monoprice 8323s through this, maybe I can contribute a headset I don't see mentioned much anywhere.
   
  Bluedio R+ Bluetooth 4.0 headset with NFC and apt-x
   
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Red-White-Black-Bluedio-R-NFC-Bluetooth-4-0-Headset-Wireless-Headphone-Earphone/1150772046.html?PID=6146845&cv=10577842&cn=null&tp1=las361nyw8tm&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2FFree-Shipping-Red-White-Black-Bluedio-R-NFC-Bluetooth-4-0-Headset-Wireless-Headphone-Earphone%2F1150772046.html&af=cj_6146845&vd=30
   
  I originally bought the new "premium bluetooth" Monoprice headset, and later found out that this is the OEM that makes them. Monoprice has the older "R" version, but I liked the bass heavy yet still clear sound I was getting through them. They even have a (Maxim) headphone amp built into it in Bluetooth mode. It doesn't turn on when wired.
   
  I found the R+ version, and I love it. Yes, it looks like a beats knock off, but there really aren't any NFC, apt-x, or Bluetooth 4.0 LE headphones out there for less than $300. Even Amazon is selling these for $179, yet they can be had for $97 from that link. They are bass monsters, and they do have relaxed mids and highs, so purists may not like them, but are nowhere near as bad as Beats. They remind me of my old Crossfade LPs. The Crossfades are still $100, so think of the value here.
   
  I use this dongle for apt-x:
http://www.amazon.com/Azio-Bluetooth-Adapter-Version-BTD-V400/dp/B00AQGGKV6
   
  Bluedio R+ on the left, Monoprice "R" on the right. The Monoprice does not have NFC, 4.0, or apt-x


----------



## Jakkal

One more new product from HiFimeDIY - Sabre Android DAC with microusb - 30$
http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=124


----------



## Dsnuts

This thing drives the X1 something fierce. Power, solid stereo imaging.Very good dynamics and clarity .Smooth timbre, a touch forward midrange, excellent bass and extension on both ends of the sound.  Wayne you should have kept your order..So far I am impressed with Fiios first dap. This sounds excellent for the price. Huge props to Fiio.This thing sounds more refined to my ears over my Z1060 not to mention way more powerful.
   
  I learned how to use it in minutes. Going off of the X3 thread I was scared I wouldn't know how to use it.Lol. It is all common sense..Geeze if this thing sounds this good for an entry level dap from Fiio I am afraid to think what these guys are gonna do for the X5. A Solid value..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DSnuts, how does the X3 sound compared to the   7, 17 or a CFC3?  you sound like it exceeds Filo's previous sq limitations...


----------



## MrEleventy

Are you going to do the clieOs opamp mod?


----------



## Dsnuts

I know these guys use their past experiences with dac/amps and I suppose the X3 are gonna sound familiar in the Fiio line of sound but what I am hearing now is very good. The only other Fiio I own is a E11 so you might want to post your question on the X3 thread. I think CleiOS or Bowei might be able to answer that question. To be honest it has exceeded my expectations. I was thinking this unit was going to be a side grade at best over my Sony Z1060. But it is clearly showing me otherwise.. This unit will be a solid upgrade to your garden variety ipod clip cowons and even the Sonys in the dap realm. My Z1060 is no weak sauce in sound either.. Listening to the X3 and my X1 is excellent beyond the capabilities of my Sony.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would have to add my 2Stepdance amp to my Sony to be able to drive my X1 to my liking. Not on the X3..It drives it with ease.
   
  Well considering I just got this a few hours ago I am gonna get to know the sound real good first. To be honest I kinda like a touch of warmth to the sounds of my Daps..Somehow I think guys may equate a touch of warmth with lack of clarity but that is clearly not the case here. The mids on this player is excellent.. Vocals on this player=lovely. I am 100% certain I can use any of my headphones with this player with ease which is a first for a Dap for me.  So far I have used my S2 and my X1 and both are sounding real nice out of this player.
   
  My NFB-5 using the dual WM8741 and Moon opa out is like what I am hearing on the X3 on steroids. But I might try that mod in the future.. For now I am loving the sound out of this player.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This thing drives the X1 something fierce. Power, solid stereo imaging.Very good dynamics and clarity .Smooth timbre, a touch forward midrange, excellent bass and extension on both ends of the sound.  Wayne you should have kept your order..So far I am impressed with Fiios first dap. This sounds excellent for the price. Huge props to Fiio.This thing sounds more refined to my ears over my Z1060 not to mention way more powerful.
> 
> I learned how to use it in minutes. Going off of the X3 thread I was scared I wouldn't know how to use it.Lol. It is all common sense..Geeze if this thing sounds this good for an entry level dap from Fiio I am afraid to think what these guys are gonna do for the X5. A Solid value..
> 
> ...


 
  I knew this was going to happen. I'm not kidding - just few hours ago I was wondering what happened with your X3 preorder and that probably you'll be coming any time now with the usual hype trying to tempt me. I was really ready to wait for the X5 as my C3 is already better than clips and ipods but now I don't know anymore.


----------



## Dsnuts

To be honest I was very close to cancelling my order of the X3. Very close because I bought 2 of the best amps I have ever heard in the 2stepdance and my lovely NFB-5. I am so happy I didn't. The sound I am hearing now is very satisfactory..
   
  The sound is big wide deep and all sorts of good I am hearing..It is a very satisfactory sound..Even though I just bought probably one of the best portable amps in sound which is my 2 step amp.. I hate lugging around an extra amp. I am using that with my Meridian Explorer. That combo need to stay together but this FiioX3 is excellent for what it does.And it has to be the most powerful dap I have ever used. Sure it could be better but for what I payed for. I truly doubt there is another dap that sounds this good at this price. My Sony Z1060 cost me almost double.Lol.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This thing drives the X1 something fierce. Power, solid stereo imaging.Very good dynamics and clarity .Smooth timbre, a touch forward midrange, excellent bass and extension on both ends of the sound.  _*Wayne you should have kept your order.*_.So far I am impressed with Fiios first dap. This sounds excellent for the price. Huge props to Fiio.This thing sounds more refined to my ears over my Z1060 not to mention way more powerful.
> 
> I learned how to use it in minutes. Going off of the X3 thread I was scared I wouldn't know how to use it.Lol. It is all common sense..Geeze if this thing sounds this good for an entry level dap from Fiio I am afraid to think what these guys are gonna do for the X5. A Solid value..


 
   
  Nah (© kova4a)  - I wouldn't know what to do with all of that functionality lol! Seriously, I'm sure it's great and sounds great, and I'm glad that you are liking it! If I didn't already have the BH, I probably would have stuck with the X3 order. The C3/BH combo is keeping me very happy and should keep me satisified for a while... at least until the X5 rolls around lol! (I love that dual microsd card slot idea). P.s. you should consider doing that ClieOS mod to get the X3 closer to C3 standards 





. [size=14.399999618530273px]Kidding, kidding...[/size]


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I knew this was going to happen. I'm not kidding - just few hours ago I was wondering what happened with your X3 preorder and that probably you'll be coming any time now with the usual hype trying to tempt me. I was really ready to wait for the X5 as my C3 is already better than clips and ipods but now I don't know anymore.


 
   
  You are one of the crazy rare dissenters that doesn't pair the C3 with the BH, correct? If so and you are using the C3 solo, then yeah, the X3 might be worth the price of admission. The C3 alone sound great, but the extra power that the amp provides can really bring out the best in a lot of gear.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You are one of the crazy rare dissenters that doesn't pair the C3 with the BH, correct? If so and you are using the C3 solo, then yeah, the X3 might be worth the price of admission. The C3 alone sound great, but the extra power that the amp provides can really bring out the best in a lot of gear.


 
  Nah, I've already stated why I don't pair the two - first, synergy with my inventory (the only ones I like with that combo are the vsonics and s500 and use neither of these on the go) and second, the lack of proper bass boost coz while the BH has a bit better clarity and bigger soundstage, its bass "boost" is pretty bad IMO (and not only because it boost the top end) and doesn't do what the C3 needs, which is to add sub-bass and better control as the C3 has a bit of bass roll-off. The E11 handles that better even though it's slightly behind in overall power.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know that whole sounding neutral being better sounding I kinda beg to differ...It makes more sense to have a more neutral sound from your dap and many equate as this being a more "better" sound..I suppose however.
   
  If you guys heard what my NFB-5 sounds like I doubt you will be mentioning how much "better" neutrality is..What I mean is. Now I know why the Fiio crew tunes these players to sound like they do.. These guys are going for a touch of an analog sound. Something you youngins might not know too much about but I can relate.
   
  Guys that ever heard old records and cassettes and the like will relate. I think that is why i kinda prefer this sound more so than an analytical leaner sound.. More musical to my taste.. My NFB-5 has a touch of tubby sound to it that got me hooked instantly..That MOON opa on the unit is something else. Reading the NFB thread guys are like. Well I like to not turn that on as it makes the sound warmer..
   
  Exactly. Not only warmer but holographic warmer with a full range that I have never heard in anything. These X3s have a bit of that going on. I consider the X3 to be a perfect companion to my NFB-5 I have at home. There for it has exceeded my expectation..Now I am considering the X5.Lol.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> You know that whole sounding neutral being better sounding I kinda beg to differ...It makes more sense to have a more neutral sound from your dap and many equate as this being a more "better" sound..I suppose however.
> 
> If you guys heard what my NFB-5 sounds like I doubt you will be mentioning how much "better" neutrality is..What I mean is. Now I know why the Fiio crew tunes these players to sound like they do.. These guys are going for a touch of an analog sound. Something you youngins might not know too much about but I can relate.
> 
> ...


 
  Nah, I wouldn't call it holographic warmer - more like full sounding but veiled warmer. I've grown up with records and cassettes and while occasionally just for the heck of it I grab a cassette and put it in my 25-year old "portable" cassette player I'm just way too spoiled by clarity and detail and just start over-analyzing the sound


----------



## Dsnuts

That is how my NFB-5 sounds. Holographic warmer.. But detailed like nothing I have heard. IT is a crazy sounding unit..There is nothing veiled sounding about the NFB-5 or the X3. I know what veil sounds like. These don't have it.
   
  I just busted open that fee bee from MP4nation the Brainwaves M5. Not bad..Much better than the strange sounding R1. Glad I chose these instead. These will make for a good beater.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> That is how my NFB-5 sounds. Holographic warmer.. But detailed like nothing I have heard. IT is a crazy sounding unit..There is nothing veiled sounding about the NFB-5 or the X3. I know what veil sounds like. These don't have it.
> 
> I just busted open that fee bee from MP4nation the Brainwaves M5. Not bad..


 
  Well, I was referring to your remark about analog sound and records and cassettes and the youth. Anyway, I'm still quite tempted by the X3 but also to some extent by the DX50 - decisions, decisions


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, I've already stated why I don't pair the two - first, synergy with my inventory (the only ones I like with that combo are the vsonics and s500 and use neither of these on the go) and second,


 
   
  Got it.
   


> the lack of proper bass boost coz while the BH has a bit better clarity and bigger soundstage, its bass "boost" is pretty bad IMO (and not only because it boost the top end) and doesn't do what the C3 needs, which is to add sub-bass and better control as the C3 has a bit of bass roll-off. The E11 handles that better even though it's slightly behind in overall power.


 
   
  I actually don't ever use the "bass boost" (LF switch) on the BH. Most of my stuff has ample bass, and you are right, it also boosts the top end. But I keep that vodoo SF switch on - I never seem to mind what it does. But I'll dig out the 'ol E11 and give it a try - thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dsnuts said:


> You know that whole sounding neutral being better sounding I kinda beg to differ...It makes more sense to have a more neutral sound from your dap and many equate as this being a more "better" sound..I suppose however.
> 
> If you guys heard what my NFB-5 sounds like I doubt you will be mentioning how much "better" neutrality is..What I mean is. Now I know why the Fiio crew tunes these players to sound like they do.. These guys are going for a touch of an analog sound. Something you youngins might not know too much about but I can relate.
> 
> ...




I was discussing this recently with some others.

I think the most neutral/analytical pairing I have here is Etymotic ER4S and Studio V, While this pairing has the most detailing levels I have ever heard, probably more than I could ever ask for (strange as that sounds) it's more like listening to music with a microscope in each ear, you're dissecting music into pieces which is great fun for a while you're hearing samples decay longer, detail extent further on vocals making you think What did I just hear? I had set to "try" and stop there with the ER4S/Studio V combo, it had what I thought was everything, accuracy, separation, detail and sufficient soundstage. Only after a while I found there was something missing from the music, it was crystal clear, layered, separated, extended in detail. though misses some PRaT, which is a big part of the listening experience and also contributes towards soul, beat, swing of a song. Once I discovered that I kept listening for it noticing something was missing. That's why I personally needed to take a step back and reassess my next move looking at Westone 4 and maybe change the DAP (which is a big factor in where PRaT comes in) 

So for me what I search for in DAP/IEM (combo) is a happy medium between both of those worlds and alot of that is found in a different tonality.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I actually don't ever use the "bass boost" (LF switch) on the BH. Most of my stuff has ample bass, and you are right, it also boosts the top end. But I keep that vodoo SF switch on - I never seem to mind what it does. But I'll dig out the 'ol E11 and give it a try - thanks for mentioning it.


 
  Well if you actually want to boost your bass the E11's bass boost just destroy the BH's in that regard. And if you find it you can test the two with the Hifimediy and hear that there's not actually such a difference in clarity  - the BH might be better in some regards but the E11 has its strong sides too and is not that inferior as the hype in the BH thread makes you think. There's a reason why the E11 is still ranked higher than the BH in the sub-$100 portable amps shootout thread. As far as the SF I only keep it on for some of the older rock stuff where stereo separation is used to the extreme as the Sf switch does add a bit of crossfeed


----------



## Dsnuts

True. Standard analog sounds not so refined compared to todays hardware. Though I was somewhat spoiled as my father used to own the only record store in Suwon South Korea during the 70s when I was a little grasshopper. He still owns a lot of the old reel to reel and record players he got hooked up to his museum like media center in his basement..His old stuff blows the doors off of many of the new stuff guaranteed. But for the most part there is a reason why we left the analog age something like this X3 back in the days. Geeze. Able to drive any headphone and sounding as nice as it does in any format to boot. Flac performance is excellent on this player. by the way. Fiio got it going on.
   
  The DX50 should be a nice player as well..I think either way your dealing with bang for the money for certain.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I was discussing this recently with some others.
> 
> I think the most neutral/analytical pairing I have here is Etymotic ER4S and Studio V, While this pairing has the most detailing levels I have ever heard, probably more than I could ever ask for (strange as that sounds) it's more like listening to music with a microscope in each ear, you're dissecting music into pieces which is great fun for a while you're hearing samples decay longer, detail extent further on vocals making you think What did I just hear? I had set to "try" and stop there with the ER4S/Studio V combo, it had what I thought was everything, accuracy, separation, detail and sufficient soundstage. Only after a while I found there was something missing from the music, it was crystal clear, layered, separated, extended in detail. though misses some PRaT, which is a big part of the listening experience and also contributes towards soul, beat, swing of a song. Once I discovered that I kept listening for it noticing something was missing. That's why I personally needed to take a step back and reassess my next move looking at Westone 4 and maybe change the DAP (which is a big factor in where PRaT comes in)


 
  Well, the er4s is a beast but definitely not the most versatile. I personally wouldn't even put it near a source that's playing the popular contemporary music. It's amazing with acoustic stuff and instrumentals though. I don't analyze the music when I'm listening with it - I just close my eyes and I'm there - cracking chairs, breathing, fingers on the strings and foot tapping. Awesome stuff. I do have suspicions that it will be a good pair with the X3 as it always can benefit from a more warm and full sounding source that has plenty of power.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, the *er4s is a beast but definitely not the most versatile*. I personally wouldn't even put it near a source that's playing the popular contemporary music. It's amazing with acoustic stuff and instrumentals though. I don't analyze the music when I'm listening with it - I just close my eyes and I'm there - cracking chairs, breathing, fingers on the strings foot tapping. Awesome stuff. *I do have suspicions that it will be a good pair with the X3* as it always can benefit from a more warm and full sounding source that has plenty of power.




I agree on both accounts. I think the Studio V might push ER4S a little "too" analytical. 

X3 is something I would need to hear first, I'll get a chance to demo DX50 before jumping in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya any phones under 300Ohms I have no doubt in my mind you will be able to drive with ease using this unit..Walking around with my X1 is now a very good possibility. Lol.
   
  I read many complaints about the battery life on the unit averaging roughly 10-12 hours of use.. With this power on tap that is actually pretty good. If this was limp than that is sorta weak but I am willing to forgo some battery power for actual driving power I don't know about you guys. I am listening to it using my VS1Ds. Excellent synergy. So far the unit sounds excellent with everything I plug into it.
   
  I tried plugging my 2stepdance to it as well. I can imagine this is going to be a bit like how the X5 is gonna sound..


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I tried plugging my 2stepdance to it as well. I can imagine this is going to be a bit like how the X5 is gonna sound..


 
  I was just going to ask whether you tried it with the stepdance. The X5 might be better depending on what DAC they'll use.


----------



## Dsnuts

Both my CKS1000s and XBA-3 agree with the sound. Lol. I haven't heard anything I have that don't agree with this player. So the power and sound is turning out to be very versatile one for all my phones. This makes it even a better value for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I was just going to ask whether you tried it with the stepdance. The X5 might be better depending on what DAC they'll use.


 

 I think the X5 is gonna be very interesting...This sounded excellent with the 2step. More stage and separation of sound. Though it doesn't have the same clarity as using the 2step with my ME. It does bring the sq level up using the 2step...
   
  I am perfectly happy with what the player throws out however..


----------



## DannyBai

I received the biggest in-ears I've ever possessed today.  Thankfully the sound is just as big.  Yep, that's the already large CKS1000's next to it.  Comfort is actually very good.  The ear hooks work well.  The cable is kind of cheap since everything else seems to be top notch.  Only three pairs of tips come with it and a very nice hard case.  Tip rolling on this thing is gonna be impossible since it possess a huge nozzle.  Same system as the JVC FXD series for those who know but much bigger.  The sound is very tip dependent and it's the shallowest fit I've ever experienced.  I usually use medium tips for most of my earphones but had to go with the large on the these.  
   
  As for the sound, it's top notch.  That big housing allows for a deep sound.  The bass driver works well in the background producing deep and well controlled bass.   Good sub-bass but not too deep.  Just a tiny bit of mid-bass.  These are not bass light by any means and not the boring neutral signature.  Vocals are not Audio Technica forward but it's right there in the mix.  It's actually very smooth and no harshness to it.  Treble is very sparkly but also very smooth.  No fatigue to the treble what so ever.  What's actually quite stunning is the stage and instrument separation.  The music layered quite well.  These are somewhere around the Philips Fidelio S2 and AT CKS1K type of sound.  Possibly more towards the S2 signature.  Very well balanced and controlled sound with an excellent attenuation into the fun realm of sound. I think KEF's first attempt into the headphone/earphone world is a knockout.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> This thing drives the X1 something fierce. Power, solid stereo imaging.Very good dynamics and clarity .Smooth timbre, a touch forward midrange, excellent bass and extension on both ends of the sound.  Wayne you should have kept your order..So far I am impressed with Fiios first dap. This sounds excellent for the price. Huge props to Fiio.This thing sounds more refined to my ears over my Z1060 not to mention way more powerful.
> 
> I learned how to use it in minutes. Going off of the X3 thread I was scared I wouldn't know how to use it.Lol. It is all common sense..Geeze if this thing sounds this good for an entry level dap from Fiio I am afraid to think what these guys are gonna do for the X5. A Solid value..


 
   
   
  I can't wait to get mine, but I'm surprised you got the M5 instead of the R1. I hate the M5 with a passion. Terrible sounding to my ears. I might have given you mine. The R1 isn't most refined of the duals, but it has a fantastic unique layered sound, and powerful bass. The mids are wonderful in it too. I gave my old pair to my nephew but definitely selected it again as my freebie.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I know these guys use their past experiences with dac/amps and I suppose the X3 are gonna sound familiar in the Fiio line of sound but what I am hearing now is very good. The only other Fiio I own is a E11 so you might want to post your question on the X3 thread. I think CleiOS or Bowei might be able to answer that question. To be honest it has exceeded my expectations. I was thinking this unit was going to be a side grade at best over my Sony Z1060. But it is clearly showing me otherwise.. This unit will be a solid upgrade to your garden variety ipod clip cowons and even the Sonys in the dap realm. My Z1060 is no weak sauce in sound either.. Listening to the X3 and my X1 is excellent beyond the capabilities of my Sony.


 
  Every amp and DAC I've owned (except the first Nuforce UDac) has been a Fiio. The company has yet to disappoint me. And now they have a great silver-plated cable that I use on my AS-2. Under $30.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I received the biggest in-ears I've ever possessed today.  Thankfully the sound is just as big.  Yep, that's the already large CKS1000's next to it.  Comfort is actually very good.  The ear hooks work well.  The cable is kind of cheap since everything else seems to be top notch.  Only three pairs of tips come with it and a very nice hard case.  Tip rolling on this thing is gonna be impossible since it possess a huge nozzle.  Same system as the JVC FXD series for those who know but much bigger.  The sound is very tip dependent and it's the shallowest fit I've ever experienced.  I usually use medium tips for most of my earphones but had to go with the large on the these.
> 
> As for the sound, it's top notch.  That big housing allows for a deep sound.  The bass driver works well in the background producing deep and well controlled bass.   Good sub-bass but not too deep.  Just a tiny bit of mid-bass.  These are not bass light by any means and not the boring neutral signature.  Vocals are not Audio Technica forward but it's right there in the mix.  It's actually very smooth and no harshness to it.  Treble is very sparkly but also very smooth.  No fatigue to the treble what so ever.  What's actually quite stunning is the stage and instrument separation.  The music layered quite well.  These are somewhere around the Philips Fidelio S2 and AT CKS1K type of sound.  Possibly more towards the S2 signature.  Very well balanced and controlled sound with an excellent attenuation into the fun realm of sound. I think KEF's first attempt into the headphone/earphone world is a knockout.


 
   
   
  Nice first impressions DannyBai. Mine are in route to me as I type (along with the M500). There have been a couple of longer reviews on the M200, but to me yours is the most comprehensive and the first to give me a true idea of what the M200 sounds like. I'm excited. And I'm excited that I managed to get both Kef brothers for under $400. Thanks again for the impressions.

 And yes, Dsnuts, the R1 does have a strange sound, but to me it's way more enjoyable than the M5. The M5 was thin sounding to me and one of the most uncomfortable earphones I've ever used.


----------



## DannyBai

I am very curious about the M500's now so I'll eagerly wait your impressions on them.  Of course those Onkyo's too.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I am very curious about the M500's now so I'll eagerly wait your impressions on them.  Of course those Onkyo's too.


 
   
   
  I read on some other thread where Flysweep stated that the M500 reminded him of the RE-400 if it was a headphone, but a bigger sound. You guys know I'm a huge fan of the RE-400. If I had to name my favorite five universals I've heard so far out of the whole gang of them, in no particular order I would name the ASG-2, CKS1000, H-200, W4, and RE-400 (the FAD FI-BA-SS gets an honorable mention but I didn't spend a lot of time with it). The BA200 also gets an honorable mention for being the most analog sounding BA I've ever heard. But I digress. If the M500 is online with the RE-400's sound, I am expecting big things out of it!!


----------



## dweaver

I am eagerly awaiting the M200 and will also be comparing them to the M500 plus my other IEM's and headphones including my UE900. I am hoping the M200 will be be like the M500 sonically but maybe a bit warmer or slightly less upper mids.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the M200 and will also be comparing them to the M500 plus my other IEM's and headphones including my UE900. I am hoping the M200 will be be like the M500 sonically but maybe a bit warmer or slightly less upper mids.


 
   
  dweaver I thought you were into upper-mids? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  The UE900 didn't have enough bass for me (I found the W4 as having more and deeper bass). the mids were nice though (especially vocals). I think the UE house sound is just not for me. The TF10 was okay, but I was never in love with it.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I read on some other thread where Flysweep stated that the M500 reminded him of the RE-400 if it was a headphone, but a bigger sound. You guys know I'm a huge fan of the RE-400. If I had to name my favorite five universals I've heard so far out of the whole gang of them, in no particular order I would name the ASG-2, CKS1000, H-200, W4, and RE-400 (the FAD FI-BA-SS gets an honorable mention but I didn't spend a lot of time with it). The BA200 also gets an honorable mention for being the most analog sounding BA I've ever heard. But I digress. If the M500 is online with the RE-400's sound, I am expecting big things out of it!!


 
  IMO, the M200's are similar to the CKS1000's and S2.  Somewhere in between those two.  It's more dynamic sounding than the RE400's.  There's definitely more air in the sound over the RE400's.  It's not as neutral/flat sounding.  I found the RE400's a little boring.  I like a little added color to my sound.  Don't get me wrong, I think the RE400 is an accurate, has good bass, excellent midrange.  The treble turned me off actually.  I'm use to the RE272's treble and the RE400 couldn't touch it.  Although I liked it very much, in the end I preferred the RE272.  And I just sold those too because I needed more bass.  Maybe the M500's will be more like the RE400, but to me, the M200's are more engaging to how I like my sound to be with good balance.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> IMO, the M200's are similar to the CKS1000's and S2.  Somewhere in between those two.  It's more dynamic sounding than the RE400's.  There's definitely more air in the sound over the RE400's.  It's not as neutral/flat sounding.  I found the RE400's a little boring.  I like a little added color to my sound.  Don't get me wrong, I think the RE400 is an accurate, has good bass, excellent midrange.  The treble turned me off actually.  I'm use to the RE272's treble and the RE400 couldn't touch it.  Although I liked it very much, in the end I preferred the RE272.  And I just sold those too because I needed more bass.  Maybe the M500's will be more like the RE400, but to me, the M200's are more engaging to how I like my sound to be with good balance.


 
   
  Well if it has more bass than the RE400 that's good. And somewhere between the CKS1000 and the S2 can't be bad (I've never heard theS2 but I hear it sounds a lot like the fantastic X1). But the X1 sounds nothing like the CKS1000 to me...lol .. I'm not expecting either Kef to sound exactly like the RE-400, just possess some of its qualities. As I always state, I like different sound signatures. While not perfect, there is something about the RE-400's timbre that is engaging to me. As wonderful as the CKS1000 is, sometimes it is not as clear as I would like it to be. And not trying to be negative about it at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

The R1s I never really got into for some reason. It had a unique sound I suppose but I ended up selling them off to some random kid that liked a lot of bass. The M5 aren't world beaters but they aren't too shabby. I got them for free and I knew how the R1s were so I opted for the  othere.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well if it has more bass than the RE400 that's good. And somewhere between the CKS1000 and the S2 can't be bad (I've never heard theS2 but I hear it sounds a lot like the fantastic X1). But the X1 sounds nothing like the CKS1000 to me...lol .. I'm not expecting either Kef to sound exactly like the RE-400, just possess some of its qualities. As I always state, I like different sound signatures. While not perfect, there is something about the RE-400's timbre that is engaging to me. As wonderful as the CKS1000 is, sometimes it is not as clear as I would like it to be. And not trying to be negative about it at all.


 
  Don't mean to brag but my ears have been plugged with the 1Plus2, Senn. IE800 and the Flat 4 SUI for the past 1-3 weeks so take my impressions with a grain of salt on my first day impressions of the M200.  I don't wanna say it has more bass than the RE400 but more sub-bass.  Not as punchy but still remains well controlled.  I find the 1k and S2 to be quite refined sounding consumer grade earphones.  Same would be said for the M200 but of course with a different sound.  I, like you, prefer all different kinds of sounds so many of these earphones suit my taste.  Some more than others.  RE400's are damn good and I'm one of biggest fans of Hifiman's.  But, I dig the 1K, S2 and so far, the M200 more.  Anyone who enjoys the 1K, S2 will appreciate the M200 is the general line I'm after.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> Don't mean to brag but my ears have been plugged with the 1Plus2, Senn. IE800 and the Flat 4 SUI for the past 1-3 weeks so take my impressions with a grain of salt on my first day impressions of the M200.  I don't wanna say it has more bass than the RE400 but more sub-bass.  Not as punchy but still remains well controlled.  I find the 1k and S2 to be quite refined sounding consumer grade earphones.  Same would be said for the M200 but of course with a different sound.  I, like you, prefer all different kinds of sounds so many of these earphones suit my taste.  Some more than others.  RE400's are damn good and I'm one of biggest fans of Hifiman's.  But, I dig the 1K, S2 and so far, the M200 more.  Anyone who enjoys the 1K, S2 will appreciate the M200 is the general line I'm after.




I could have sworn you were describing the Onkyos when I read the post on your impressions of the M200s. Everything is about right except for slightly forward vocals with more bass extension than the S2. Too bad not many have taken them up yet.

Chances need to be taken people!


----------



## Dsnuts

Man that X3 thread is rough. Lol.
   
  Tis a damn $200 Player that plays 24 bit lossless and drives your cans like a boss.Minor quibles aside I am enjoying the player for what it was intended for. It is unfortunate we have so many OCDs around these parts


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I could have sworn you were describing the Onkyos when I read the post on your impressions of the M200s. Everything is about right except for slightly forward vocals with more bass extension than the S2. Too bad not many have taken them up yet.
> 
> Chances need to be taken people!


 
  I will most likely grab those when Amazon has them available.  Those were first on my list until the M200's became available first.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Man that X3 thread is rough. Lol.
> 
> Tis a damn $200 Player that plays 24 bit lossless and drives your cans like a boss.Minor quibles aside I am enjoying the player for what it was intended for. It is unfortunate we have so many OCDs around these parts


 
  Same thing happened with the DX100 but that's 3X's the price so those quibbles were warranted I think.  But I agree with you, it's intended for good sound and that's what I'm after.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Man that X3 thread is rough. Lol.
> 
> Tis a damn $200 Player that plays 24 bit lossless and drives your cans like a boss.Minor quibles aside I am enjoying the player for what it was intended for. It is unfortunate we have so many OCDs around these parts




The X3s were amazing when I had a listen from a demo model. Glad you're enjoying them. Warmth is something I have always appreciated, so Fiio's house sound has always been very closed to my heart(or ears)


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea so for $190 not only did I get next day air from Hong Kong to Colorado.. Got free M5 earphones and Dr. Chestnuts binural album. Never heard that album before it was the first music I heard out of the player..Bonus and more bonus.. Gotta like free bees.


----------



## gikigill

Dr Chestnuts?!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh yea so for $190 not only did I get next day air from Hong Kong to Colorado.. Got free M5 earphones and *Dr. Chestnuts* binural album. Never heard that album before it was the first music I heard out of the player..Bonus and more bonus.. Gotta like free bees.


 
  +
  Quote: 





gikigill said:


> *Dr Chestnuts?!!!*


 
  Yeppp never heard of him befo' as well.
   
  Think the nutman might have gotten a few loose nuts up there due to his new X3s. Or should i say down...


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> *Don't mean to brag but my ears have been plugged with the 1Plus2, Senn. IE800 and the Flat 4 SUI* for the past 1-3 weeks so take my impressions with a grain of salt on my first day impressions of the M200.  I don't wanna say it has more bass than the RE400 but more sub-bass.  Not as punchy but still remains well controlled.  I find the 1k and S2 to be quite refined sounding consumer grade earphones.  Same would be said for the M200 but of course with a different sound.  I, like you, prefer all different kinds of sounds so many of these earphones suit my taste.  Some more than others.  RE400's are damn good and I'm one of biggest fans of Hifiman's.  But, I dig the 1K, S2 and so far, the M200 more.  Anyone who enjoys the 1K, S2 will appreciate the M200 is the general line I'm after.


 
   
   
  Well since you mentioned them, why not comment on those three too. The best thing since slice bread? Blows out of the water all things costing less than $800?


----------



## gikigill

I was just kidding, it's Dr Chesky.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Well since you mentioned them, why not comment on those three too. The best thing since slice bread? Blows out of the water all things costing less than $800?


 
  Since I'm so freakin' impressed with the M200's right now and those 3 are sitting in the same room and I have to ship them out Thursday should tell you something.
   
  Since you asked though, I'll have to say the 1P2 is the most detailed earphone I've ever heard.  It's amazeballs.  
  I can't believe the sound that comes out of a 7mm dynamic in the IE800, it just blows me away.
  Voices and acoustic instruments sound so real in the Flat 4 SUI.  
   
  If I could own them all, I would without hesitation but I'm very happy with MY M200.


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny talked me into getting the KEF M200. Ordered. He is no good for me.


----------



## DannyBai

Sorry guys but the M200's are the real deal.  Ban me if my hype isn't real after a listen.  These things are unbelievable.  Can't wait for eric and dweaver to get their pair to back me…hopefully.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm in heaven for 200 bucks when I was gonna save and pull a grand on something else.  Whew!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Danny talked me into getting the KEF M200. Ordered. He is no good for me.


 

 Funny, i heard it was the other way around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





> Sorry guys but the M200's are the real deal.  Ban me if my hype isn't real after a listen.  These things are unbelievable.  Can't wait for eric and dweaver to get their pair to back me…hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am ready to PARTY!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Danny talked me into getting the KEF M200. Ordered. He is no good for me.


 
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> *Funny, i heard it was the other way around*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Paybacks are a ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Sorry guys but the M200's are the real deal.  Ban me if my hype isn't real after a listen.  These things are unbelievable.  Can't wait for eric and dweaver to get their pair to back me…hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Can we ban for hype?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Can we ban for hype?


 
  Have you been banned a several hundred times?  
   
  I didn't think so.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ But....... but ... what will happen to all of us when the nutman hypes the sh!T outta them after he gets them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  yeppp payback is indeed gonna be a....................................... for all of us. :  (
   
  I is afraid very afraid.


----------



## nick n

^ Sf that's when we swoop in quickly and scoop up all the stray CKS1000 before they realize what they have done.... perfect tactical precision...


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ But....... but ... what will happen to all of us when the nutman hypes the sh!T outta them after he gets them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*unphased* I know for a fact that the Onkyos have exceeded mt expectations in the single dynamic IEMs department for me so it's going to happen all over again when they hit amazon. Get your wallets ready. :veryevil:


And no, not going to hype them up. I'll let Danny and Eric do that when they get them


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





nick n said:


> ^ Sf that's when we swoop in quickly and scoop up all the stray CKS1000 before they realize what they have done.... perfect tactical precision...


 
  Yeppp perfect plan there nick, your big ol' heart always has room for them dusty has-beens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Such a kind dood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> *unphased* I know for a fact that the Onkyos have exceeded mt expectations in the single dynamic IEMs department for me so it's going to happen all over again when they hit amazon. Get your wallets ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, c'mon nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... strap yourself in and enjoy the ride.


----------



## 7S Cameron

What exactly is "imagery" or "imaging"? People say the AD900X aren't very good at it, but I don't know if I agree. I assumed it was how good of a picture the headphones can create in your head, but I have no problem doing that with these headphones. So I'm not sure if my definition is correct. I'll be posting my impressions and a semi-lengthy review in the near future if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mackem

Those M200s look good. However, the ear hook things just don't agree with my ears / glasses unfortunately. So many choices to consider for my next upgrade; ATH-CKS1000, Onkyo IE-HD300, Philips Fidelio S2 or wait for Carbo Doppio?


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Those M200s look good. However, the ear hook things just don't agree with my ears / glasses unfortunately. I can't decide between the IE-HF300 and the CSK1000


 
  Do you like a lot of bass, if so take the CKS1k, if not HF300.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Do you like a lot of bass, if so take the CKS1k, if not HF300.


 
  Depends what you mean by a lot. I'm not sure if the Carbo Basso is considered as having a lot of bass but I find the bass levels to be fine but I am looking for an improvement in the overall sound.


----------



## blueangel2323

I see that the KEF hype train is just starting to pick up speed


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> What exactly is "imagery" or "imaging"? People say the AD900X aren't very good at it, but I don't know if I agree. I assumed it was how good of a picture the headphones can create in your head, but I have no problem doing that with these headphones. So I'm not sure if my definition is correct. I'll be posting my impressions and a semi-lengthy review in the near future if anyone is interested.


 
  I think it's just how accurately the headphone allows you to place/see instruments around you when listening to a track. Since the AD900X were my first open pair of headphones, I was so blown away by the way they made my music sounded that I didn't realize their shortcomings at first. I hadn't had the opportunity to try a lot of high quality headphones at the time so I didn't have much to compare it to. But then after 7 months of listening to it, getting the WS99 and CKS1000, and also also hearing some other headphones from friends, I began to realize I had a hard time pinpointing the placement of instruments with the AD900X in comparison. It was almost like seeing without my glasses/contacts on; I generally could see where things were but I couldn't get a very clear picture. I felt like even the WS99 gave me a clearer picture of my music, so now I'm itching for an upgrade after reading a_recording's review about the AD1000X's improvements in imaging. Decided I might as well go for broke with the AD2000X, just waiting for the amazon.jp prices to drop!


----------



## vwinter

akarise said:


> I think it's just how accurately the headphone allows you to place/see instruments around you when listening to a track.




There's also their size, density, occasionally gravity, interaction with the soundstage, eg level-ness to the eye/ear, weight, energy, definition, often depth bias, blah blah blah. These all begin to tie into the overall sound to varying degrees, forming an overall sonic image IMO. It's fun stuff lol.


----------



## ericp10

So DannyBai, have you heard the TDK BA200? If so, how does the M200 compare to that dual driver, or the TDK IE800? Thanks.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Let me summarize recent discovery thread  WALLET DAMAGE CONTROL possibilities:
   
  X1  249.00
  KEF  M200   200.00  M400 299.00
  S2   150.00
  CKS1000  250.00
  X3 200.00  and i would add:
  ifi usb power supply 199.00
  gemini y cable for ifi usb power supply  179.00
   
  any i left out??  not to mention DSnuts new favorite Audio-gd source gear
   
  who needs to eat when the above audio gear is now available???
   
  of course, in the world of high end audio, these are all relative "bargains" being under 1K and of oourse portable.


----------



## Snyper0012

Wonder what bass quantity is like on the cks1000 compared to the sonys... I do know the cks delivers better quality bass, but what about kick and rumble?


----------



## kova4a

Btw, it seems that Vsonic is really aiming for total market domination. They'll be releasing their first portable headphones in September (supposedly around $30) followed by circumaural headphones in October (supposedly less than $160). And also they've officially started development on their own DAP and the CEO claims they have hired first-class designers to work on it. I'm pretty excited given the price to performance ratio all vsonic products have


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the new vsd1 are growing on me, especialy
   great for rock and ryhthmn based music.. great timbre... and pace


----------



## blueangel2323

kova4a said:


> Btw, it seems that Vsonic is really aiming for total market domination. They'll be releasing their first portable headphones in September (supposedly around $30) followed by circumaural headphones in October (supposedly less than $160). And also they've officially started development on their own DAP and the CEO claims they have hired first-class designers to work on it. I'm pretty excited given the price to performance ratio all vsonic products have



 
 Good stuff. October would be right in time for winter. I prefer IEMs for outdoors and I just sold off all my portable headphones, but when it gets really cold I'll probably want something that sounds good while doubling as earmuffs


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> the new vsd1 are growing on me, especialy
> great for rock and ryhthmn based music.. great timbre... and pace


 
  Yeah, the VSD1 is pretty good. Like most of the other vsonic iems it's the type that grows on you and you need to spend time with it to start appreciating how good it actually is. I really like it for chillaxing and just enjoying my music in bed, for instance. Initially I was going to use it in the gym but in the end the VSD1S with its tighter and more impactful bass got that position.


----------



## vsls

drbluenewmexico said:


> the new vsd1 are growing on me, especialy
> great for rock and ryhthmn based music.. great timbre... and pace



Compared to Carbo Basso, which one has better clarity/soundstage for Rock?


----------



## ericp10

Should have my X3 tomorrow.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, the VSD1 is pretty good. Like most of the other vsonic iems it's the type that grows on you and you need to spend time with it to start appreciating how good it actually is. I really like it for chillaxing and just enjoying my music in bed, for instance. Initially I was going to use it in the gym but in the end the VSD1S with its tighter and more impactful bass got that position.


 
   
  Yup, they are my chillaxing in bed iems as well. And their flush fit is an advantage when lying down. They are also my biking iems. They are great.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, they are my chillaxing in bed iems as well. And their flush fit is an advantage when lying down. They are also my biking iems. They are great.


 
  Yeah, they are great for bed as they are completely flush. I guess they we'll be great for biking too as they don't pick up wind noise but I haven't used any iems for biking since I was hit by an imbecile driver


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the Bassos are Unnatural sounding in a monstrous wonderful way for electronica and drum bass rock. they do have a great mid and treble front end though too.
  the VSD1s  are lighter and more lyrical and natural sounding.  i can understand why listening to then in bed would be pleasant. The Bassos are not for relaxing with,
  they energize and thrill and are "monstrous" .... ha...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So DannyBai, have you heard the TDK BA200? If so, how does the M200 compare to that dual driver, or the TDK IE800? Thanks.


 
  Sorry eric, I haven't heard either of the TDK's.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Sorry eric, I haven't heard either of the TDK's.


 
  No problem DannyBai. Thank you for the response.


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I received the biggest in-ears I've ever possessed today.  Thankfully the sound is just as big.


 
  You know what they say. Go big or go home!
   
  Anyway, sounds like they were trying both for a big sound that is also well balanced. I like that. Too much of the bigger bass phone having the bigger, more immersive stages while the more balanced phones usually aren't as big sounding.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, they are great for bed as they are completely flush. I guess they we'll be great for biking too as they don't pick up wind noise but I haven't used any iems for biking since I was hit by an imbecile driver


 
   
  Sorry to hear you got hit! I ride with my lights on all of the time, and I also have a helmet mounted rear view mirror which I won't ride without - it helps me spot the imbeciles coming so that I can at least brace for impact! But yeah, the vsd1's are perfect for biking - flush as you say so very little wind resistance. And they are not totally isolating and I don't crank them up toooo loud, so I can hear enough of my surroundings to feel somewhat safe.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Sorry guys but the M200's are the real deal.  *Ban me if my hype isn't real after a listen.*  These things are unbelievable.  Can't wait for eric and dweaver to get their pair to back me…hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think I'll just put you on my ignore list right now. Dsnuts is already on it. I might as well put ericp10 on it now as well since he is getting both the M200 *and* the M500's (which I am trying not to lust after), and he is as ruthless as the both of you.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You know what they say. Go big or go home!
> 
> Anyway, sounds like they were trying both for a big sound that is also well balanced. I like that. Too much of the bigger bass phone having the bigger, more immersive stages while the more balanced phones usually aren't as big sounding.


 
  Not sure if I'm hearing it correctly but this earphone sounds very big to me but it's well rounded so it doesn't sound cavernous like the R1 and somewhat on the 1K's.  I guess the stage is quite balanced too.  
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I think I'll just put you on my ignore list right now. Dsnuts is already on it. I might as well put ericp10 on it now as well since he is getting both the M200 *and* the M500's (which I am trying not to lust after), and he is as ruthless as the both of you.


 
  You can only ignore for so long Wayne.  Your as guilty as I am for grabbing the hyped gear.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> You can only ignore for so long Wayne.  Your as guilty as I am for grabbing the hyped gear.


 
   
  I may be guilty of grabbing the hyped gear. But I never - and I repeat NEVER - hype the gear once I have it!


----------



## dnullify

Someone should consider doing an "Hot Items of the Discovery thread" weekly post. There are just tons of things mentioned intermittently.
   
  I've been trying to keep track of some of the foreign/not yet imported IEMs, waiting for them to become available in the US.
   
  I'm going to have to read a lot more into the FiiO X3. I figure eventually i'm going to upgrade to a new Iphone with the new lightning connector, which i only recently realized doesn't have an analog audio out, so there's no good way to connect it to my amp. This means for once i'll need a good DAP!


----------



## waynes world

@dnullify, I've heard a mutemath's "armistice" album and it is _really_ good. They are _really_ good. Do you recommend any other of their albums?


----------



## dnullify

Every. Single. One. No Joke.
   
  Self Titled album, Mute Math is still by far my favorite album. Plenty of fantastic instrumentals and just all around great Alt-rock. I would definitely check this one out first. I don't dislike a single song on this album.
   
  Armistice is slightly more experimental in my opinion, but also a damn good album.
   
  Odd Soul has a New Orleans blues-rock kinda feel to it, and is a bit of a departure from their earlier sound and is quite an interesting album - if slightly noisier.
   
   
  I've seen them live 3 times over the past few years, and they're one of the best performers i've seen yet. They put on one heck of a show, and sound absolutely top notch live. I'm definitely going to try and get tickets the next time they're in San Francisco.


----------



## journeyy

The X1 would be perfect IF it had less mid bass and more sub bass IMO :/ Guess i'm once again returning to my S500 for now. Do the ES700 have more sub(!) bass than the X1?


----------



## Snyper0012

I have been able to tune my xb90ex response so that the sub bass acts more like mid bass now with v4a and poweramp


----------



## mochill

I don't hear any mid bass that you speak of? Them sub bass on the x1 is to die for so is the total sound. Its just a fuller sound xba-3 which I use mostly on the go


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> The X1 would be perfect IF it had less mid bass and more sub bass IMO :/ Guess i'm once again returning to my S500 for now. Do the ES700 have more sub(!) bass than the X1?


 

 my pair lacks no sub bass. Have you burned in your pair.? If not you should. And what are you using for a source?


----------



## mochill

D's have you tried neutron music player on you z series, if not I highly recomned you do . You won't believe the sound that the z series is capable of after listening through neutron music player which is an audiophile music player app that is neutral in signature .  give it a try and tell me how it goes


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mochill said:


> *I don't hear any mid bass that you speak of? Them sub bass on the x1 is to die for so is the total sound.* Its just a fuller sound xba-3 which I use mostly on the go


 
   
  ^This.


----------



## Exesteils

RHA releases 2 sleek looking premium IEMs, if they sound anything like the quality of the 450i, they're going to be a big player in the sub $150 market:

http://www.rha-audio.com/au/articles/rha-launches-premium-in-ear-headphones-true-to-life-audio-with-lasting-quality-press-release/

Also, heading to a local store to see if I can snag myself a pair.


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.iriverinc.com/product/productOverView.asp?pn=akr01
   
  look what I've found guys  A&K have their first iem (though they are just rebranded final audio heaven (somethings)


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> http://www.iriverinc.com/product/productOverView.asp?pn=akr01
> 
> look what I've found guys  A&K have their first iem (though they are just rebranded final audio heaven (somethings)


 

 It's Heaven IV. I'm surprised they didn't jack up the price more.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> the new vsd1 are growing on me, especialy
> great for rock and ryhthmn based music.. great timbre... and pace


 
  Do you like them better than the Zero Audio Basso and Tenore?


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> http://www.iriverinc.com/product/productOverView.asp?pn=akr01
> 
> look what I've found guys  A&K have their first iem (though they are just rebranded final audio heaven (somethings)


 

 That's one hell of a case - why can't FAD use it for its normal lineup? The cigarette cases are unusable


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I think I'll just put you on my ignore list right now. Dsnuts is already on it.* I might as well put ericp10 on it now as well since he is getting both the M200 and the M500's *(which I am trying not to lust after), and he is as ruthless as the both of you.


 
   
   
  You will be ASSIMILATED!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mochill said:


> I don't hear any mid bass that you speak of? Them sub bass on the x1 is to die for so is the total sound. Its just a fuller sound xba-3 which I use mostly on the go


 
   
  I don't hear the midbass either like that.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i would say. iMO, that the VSD!s are  a great mid fi all around iem, very pleasant sounding and energetic.  However the Bassos have much more dramatic impact attack and wider soundstage that  is almost "over the edge" but works well for electronic, esp. psytrance.  the Tenores are a polite, refined more accurate iem that reminds me of my xba3s, and sounds more like studio refined sound than the live sound of the Bassos.  as Mark Twain said, "you pays your money and you take your choice"
  all 3 need extensive burn in, in fact, i did not enjoy the vsd1s until about 100 hours of burn in when they changed and become less shrill and the bass increased and became more
  impactful and less fuzzy. so burn baby burn!


----------



## ericp10

Got my X3 and microSDXC card today. Probably won't have time to play and load it until I get home on my iMac. Can I charge it from the wall outlet now though? I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





benf said:


> It's Heaven IV. I'm surprised they didn't jack up the price more.


 
  Has anyone here had any experience with the FAD Heaven IV or the Heaven series in general? I've heard that they're actually quite good and would like the opinions of the trained ears at this thread. Haven't tried any BA iems before and might throw these in with my AD2000X tenso order.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Got my X3 and microSDXC card today. Probably won't have time to play and load it until I get home on my iMac. *Can I charge it from the wall outlet now though? *I haven't opened the box yet.


 
  It is better for the battery if the first few charges are full charge-discharge cycles, it will unleash the battery full capacity.. Even better if you don't use it during this time, just keep it off. So drain the left charge in battery first, then turn it off and leave it on the charger until is fully charged, repeat 2 more times.


----------



## journeyy

Edit -- nvm


----------



## vwinter

akarise said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with the FAD Heaven IV or the Heaven series in general? I've heard that they're actually quite good and would like the opinions of the trained ears at this thread. Haven't tried any BA iems before and might throw these in with my AD2000X tenso order.




I'm not a common poster on this thread but,

Ears more trained than mine say that if you're gonna shell out for the IV, then just spend a bit more for the V which is much more representative of the FAD house sound than the IV. Unless you want to go all out in which case get the VI.

Also DO IT! 
The Heaven V is incredibly unique and fantastic.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> I'm not a common poster on this thread but,
> 
> Ears more trained than mine say that if you're gonna shell out for the IV, then just spend a bit more for the V which is much more representative of the FAD house sound than the IV. Unless you want to go all out in which case get the VI.
> 
> ...


 
  Aw man, the V is over twice the cost of the IV, makes it a lot harder to just throw them into my order without a second thought... Is there any sonic differences between the V and V aging? Also, how do they compare to your other BA iems? I stayed away from BAs because of their weaker low end and after getting used to the bass of the CKS1k, I'm unsure if the base on the Heaven will be enough.


----------



## ericp10

So just took a listen to the X3 briefly (it's charging up now), and it blows away any iPod I own (Sony too). Those who say it sounds veiled, I just want to shake you and say, "huh?"


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





akarise said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with the FAD Heaven IV or the Heaven series in general? I've heard that they're actually quite good and would like the opinions of the trained ears at this thread. Haven't tried any BA iems before and might throw these in with my AD2000X tenso order.


 
   
  Heaven IV is very good, bass is amazing.
  Can be had for 174$, but I think the case is worth the extra money
http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html


----------



## vwinter

akarise said:


> Aw man, the V is over twice the cost of the IV, makes it a lot harder to just throw them into my order without a second thought... Is there any sonic differences between the V and V aging? Also, how do they compare to your other BA iems? I stayed away from BAs because of their weaker low end and after getting used to the bass of the CKS1k, I'm unsure if the base on the Heaven will be enough.




See below about prices, unless you are getting one heck of a deal on the IV, it's not even close to 2x in price. The VI is though, maybe you saw that one?

The bass has fantastic extension and does not roll off down to 20hz compared to 1k, though there is a very slight midbass bump, which I like tbh. It's not a seriously boosted low end but it's certainly not weak or missing, and very good dynamics back it up. It might sound not enough compared to a bass heavy set or IEMs but the sound is likely going to be so different that it'll barely overlap in your caring about it (this is a guess).

They sound nothing like any other BA I've heard, yet. They hardly sound like a BA at all, IMO.

I've only seen one random Japanese review that says the V and the V Aging sound different. Then there's a head-fier's review up on the Musica Acoustics blog that says there is little to no audible difference between them and it's a cosmetic thing.

They're reasonably linear from 20hz-10k, with little curves in all the right places. 

I haven't heard the CKS1000 nor seen an FR graph to be able to comment on it's bass, but I own the ASG-2 which comparatively sounds like it has a good amount more powerful bass than the Heaven V and the bass difference never bothers me because it works with the HV's sound, which is very different. Whether you'll feel the same way, I dunno.




benf said:


> Heaven IV is very good, bass is amazing.
> Can be had for 174$, but I think the case is worth the extra money
> http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html




The Heaven V can be had for about $251 on Amazon Japan so if you're already spending near 200 on the IV, it's about 25-30% more. The Heaven IV are supposed to be very good but less exemplary of the FAD house sound from what I've heard.

What's wrong with the cigarette case? I want one.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> See below about prices, unless you are getting one heck of a deal on the IV, it's not even close to 2x in price. The VI is though, maybe you saw that one?
> 
> The bass has fantastic extension and does not roll off down to 20hz compared to 1k, though there is a very slight midbass bump, which I like tbh. It's not a seriously boosted low end but it's certainly not weak or missing, and very good dynamics back it up. It might sound not enough compared to a bass heavy set or IEMs but the sound is likely going to be so different that it'll barely overlap in your caring about it (this is a guess).
> 
> ...


 
  Actually right now the IV is 13,180 yen while the V is 24,299 yen on Amazon Japan, so it's getting close to being twice the price. Seems like the V is really amazing though, for much less than the VI, and it's good to know that bass isn't lacking. I've been kinda wanting a pair of IEMs to compliment my CKS1k and these could definitely be it. Your review on the FAD appreciation thread has been quite convincing to say the least.


----------



## TekeRugburn

ericp10 said:


> So just took a listen to the X3 briefly (it's charging up now), and it blows away any iPod I own (Sony too). Those who say it sounds veiled, I just want to shake you and say, "huh?"




Not veiled. It just doesn't have the greatest clarity. Even the C3 bests it in terms of clarity


----------



## Mackem

Are there _any_ reviews at all on the Internet anywhere for the Onkyo IE-HF300? I've got the upgrade itch


----------



## BenF

Weird - how can it be that IE-HF300 is cheaper on Amazon.com than in Japan?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E38BQOY
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000480938/


----------



## akarise

^was wondering the same thing earlier today
   
  That means snap them up as quickly as possible before amazon realizes their mistake!


----------



## mikaveli06

I have listed my basso's ($60) and vsd1 ($30) or $80 shipped for both, as i picked up a 3month old, lightly used TPeos H-200 for $165 that i couldnt pass up. These should hold me over until i save enough for asg2 or rhapsodio. Thoughht id mention it here has most ppl here know the value and bang per buck these provide.

As for the h200....one of better iems ive heard. I was a lil nervous as i hade the h100 and it was the least favorite ive ever heard.


----------



## ericp10

No hype, just WOW WOW WOW on the marriage of the X1 to the X3. Miles in lossless is stunning!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





akarise said:


> ^was wondering the same thing earlier today
> 
> That means snap them up as quickly as possible before amazon realizes their mistake!


 
  It's not a mistake, they are just cheaper in t he U.S. For about a week it was even cheaper than the $129 for the premium cable one ($92). I'm just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## waynes world

Mikaveli, you crazy? 1st the 1k's, and now the bassos and vsd1's? You crazy man! You'd have to pry them out of my dead ears lol!

Your saving grace is that the h200's are stellar - especially with the right tips to tame the treble a bit. I love mine. They sure sound different from the 1k's huh? And they really sound different from the h100's!

Let me know what your next step is!


----------



## mikaveli06

Really want the Asg2 or possibly rhapsodio hybrid. As for tips, i like the vsonic silicon over foam type so far. The translucent stock tips arent bad either, and i havent found anything the meelec biflange dont sound bad with. 

I thought the h-100s were absolutely the worst iem ive ever heard lol, but lovin the 200s. 

Just in my situation supportin 4kids (15, 13, 3, 3week old) i cant really collect. I get a pair or two, then trade etc etc, so i can hear as many as i can before i invest $600sh on asg2 etc. but i have about a grand to play with due to me in a couple months (plus im in 2nd place for fantasy baseball) so thats gonna be my PS4, asg2, and fiio x3.

And i keep a pair of jvc fx31 for backup


----------



## vwinter

akarise said:


> Actually right now the IV is 13,180 yen while the V is 24,299 yen on Amazon Japan, so it's getting close to being twice the price. Seems like the V is really amazing though, for much less than the VI, and it's good to know that bass isn't lacking. I've been kinda wanting a pair of IEMs to compliment my CKS1k and these could definitely be it. Your review on the FAD appreciation thread has been quite convincing to say the least.




Thanks! Not that I'm trying to sell them lol. I also put up a small comparison to the ASG-2 in Eke's review thread if you're interested.

Yea, being over $100 between the prices, I can't say what the difference is and if it's worth it because I've only heard one. Only able to go from what I've read/been told.

I actually wrote that in my G-2 comparison, that they are such a great compliment to eachother.

Anyway, I'd be glad to answer any questions or concerns you have via PM unless people don't mind this thread being derailed. I don't want you to spend that much on something shipped from almost 7000 miles away and hate it lol.


----------



## waynes world

@Mikaveli06... makes perfect sense my friend! Sounds like you have a great plan


----------



## drbluenewmexico

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/27/100x100px-LS-27b1524e_Hope_eyes.jpeg[/img]
 
 drbluenewmexico





  
 *online*
 
 136 Posts. Joined 12/2009
 


   a young producer friend of mine asked me for recommendations for a portable production gear set up out of his computer.  what would you sound wizards recommend on a 300$ budget?
  i was thinking of something like an ele sac (or something like that) a BH amp or some integrated chinese amp dac unit, and what headphones?  ath 700?  or what?
  completely open to suggestions!
  thanks for your ideas for Edgar...


----------



## Dsnuts

Something like this http://www.head-fi.org/t/673606/ibasso-d42-dac-amp-edit-micro-otg-adapter-included-please-read#post_9640141 and a pair of Shure SRH840s
 If he wants to save a bit he can go for the SRH440. Both are going to be more accurate to sound mixing than lets say a pair of M50s. The AD700s are not made for studio work. The bass end is a bit limp for that.
   
  He actually has a choice on this combo. That Ibasso dac amp on their web site is like $200. That used one is $140. If he goes for the used one he can get the SRH840.. IF he wants to go for a new Ibasso he can go for the SRH440.. EIther way he is looking at a great combo for his needs as far as sound goes for the money.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/27/100x100px-LS-27b1524e_Hope_eyes.jpeg[/img]
> 
> drbluenewmexico
> 
> ...


 
  Just look at my fore sale add.  HUD MX2 is an excellent dac/amp combo.


----------



## Snyper0012

To anyone who has the cks77x(and xb90ex)...would you say that the cks has mid bass lift?


----------



## nekromantik

Anyone tried the Meelec EDM Universe IEMs yet?


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I've come into a little bit of money and I might be interested in getting another pair of phones. My budget is $200, but I might be able to stretch it a bit. My current primary headphones are the CKN70s, S500s, and AD900X. At the moment the CKS1000s, WS99s, and ES700s are at the top of my list. Should I get one of those or is there something else you guys think I should get?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Actually, I might just have to get the X3... Where can I buy it?


----------



## mikaveli06

$199 on amazon


----------



## drbluenewmexico

if you are in the USA amazon has them in stock for decent price 199.99
  and i think free shipping...  so does sonicelectronics.com and other major electronic dealers.


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=fiio+x3&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ta  I have been putting my player through it's paces and I have to say I am truly impressed with the sound capabilities of the unit. There is not an earphone or a fullsized can I own that this thing can't absolutely make sing..I think this is a great choice for guys that want an upgrade on their garden variety players. Not too many Daps in this price range that is gonna have the capabilities or the sound of this unit.. I absolutely love that this is an all in one with no need for extra amps to attach..But if you do it does bring the sound up another level.
   
  Sure it is not perfect and I never expected it to be but for the sheer ability to play 24 bit high res files or make your 320kbps Mp3 tunes sound like high res files it is truly one of the better deals that I can think of for music fans. .Some added touches that I appreciate. It comes with a silicone sleeve and 3 protection films for the screen.Stuff you don't have to buy, very well thought out imo.
   
  By the way just for kicks I put on here Flac lossless files and the 320 kbps ripped mp3 version of the same albums. I played the same tunes side by side and I can't tell the difference lol. I know there was some debate on this topic on another thread but I had to try it for myself..For me, I would rather save the space and add more albums. Now 24bit high res stuff however is another matter. But even those I think one would need a higher end dap or a home system to make them truly shine.


----------



## blueangel2323

drbluenewmexico said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/27/100x100px-LS-27b1524e_Hope_eyes.jpeg[/img]
> 
> drbluenewmexico
> 
> ...



 
 He could just get an all-in-one USB interface that combines mic/instrument pre-amps and ADC with headphone amp and DAC, something like the Apogee Duet or a cheaper alternative. The amp will likely not be as powerful as a dedicated unit, but it's a way to save money and simplify things.


----------



## TekeRugburn

If you guys haven't heard but fiio is releasing and opamp and buffer rollable E12. It will come with a opamp and buffer kit. Instead of the standard black it comes in a silver color. Pre-orders info here lhttp://www.head-fi.org/t/674808/fiio-e12diy-limited-edition-version-colour-decided-and-pre-order-start/0_30. 

Min of 500 needs to be pre-ordered or the project will be aborted. While a max of 2000 will be made. 

I like the fact that it comes with a kit unlike other rollable amps. Seem good for the money.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So I've come into a little bit of money and I might be interested in getting another pair of phones. My budget is $200, but I might be able to stretch it a bit. My current primary headphones are the CKN70s, S500s, and AD900X. At the moment the CKS1000s, WS99s, and ES700s are at the top of my list. Should I get one of those or is there something else you guys think I should get?


 
  I'm in the same sort of predicament; got some cash recently and can't decide whether to get the Onkyo IE-HF300, Audio Technica CKS1000, wait for the Zero Audio Carbo Doppio or get something else entirely (As an upgrade to my Carbo Bassos)
   
  Spoiled for choice


----------



## Dsnuts

I will be getting my KEF M200s soon. Will let you all know how I hear them. It should be interesting.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> I will be getting my KEF M200s soon. Will let you all know how I hear them. It should be interesting.




Speaking about the M200s, I saw them when I went looking around for earphones here, wondering if I should get a pair to try. No X1 though, that was a bummer.


----------



## Grayson73

There has been a lot of talk about CKS1000, KEF M200, Hifiman RE400, and Onkyo, but talk about the Fidelio S1 and S2 has dropped significantly.  Are they not as good?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are excellent but not too many guys have them so less chatter about them..I will see how they fair against the KEF M200..The S2 is definitely an excellent performer especially for guys that have some solid sources to use them with..They sound absolutely brilliant out of all my sources so that was the test they passed with flying colors. 

They easily rank up there with the CKS1000 for me in sonic bliss. An excellent value but I think most guys are interested to see how the new earphones Onkyo and the KEFs will stack up to them.. 

The reason I chose the KEF and I might try out the Onkyos is Danny had some very high end earphones in his possession and he told me straight out he does not intend to get any of them because how much he enjoys the KEFs so these have the potential to give out some world class sounds for the money.. Sure they are more expensier than most of the iems posted on the threads but they do fall in line for the value requirement of the thread if they end up being the real deal, so I decided to check them out for myself..

It seems all these new earphones are doing things or trying to outdo previous earphones and that is very encouraging.


----------



## Exesteils

grayson73 said:


> There has been a lot of talk about CKS1000, KEF M200, Hifiman RE400, and Onkyo, but talk about the Fidelio S1 and S2 has dropped significantly.  Are they not as good?




I have the S2 and they are definitely are worth the money and more. Their fun signature works well with most genres and they do plenty right. I just like to try new stuff.


----------



## ericp10

Just received my KEF M500 and M200. Checking out the M500 first. Out of the box>>> Whoa! Not blowing me away like the X1, but very nice with no burn-in what so ever. Great visceral bass, with a nice amount of sub bass. Mids aren't recessed at all, but treble is a bit bright (not harsh to my ears, but pushing close). I hope the highs tame a bit.
   
  The headphone, itself, is smaller than it looks in the photos to me, but it fits like a Isotoner glove! Probably one of the most comfortable headphones (especially for a portable) I've ever worn. And the headphone and it's clam-shape hardshell case are like pieces of art. One of the most beautiful headphones I own (along with the X1). I would say the sound is not too warm or cool. A very full and neutral sounding headphone. Actually, right now, the sound kind of remind me of a fuller sounding CKN-70, with deeper bass, but with those almost harsh highs. Precision sound and timbre. Okay, I'm about to break open the M200 in a few, but a thumbs-up for the M500. The WS99 is wonderful portable, but the M500 leaves it in the dust already without burn-in. Very beautiful refined-sounding portable headphone with a gorgeous physical styling to match.


----------



## ericp10

John Coltrane's saxophone solo sounds rich rich rich!!! on So What through the M500 (lossless on the X3 DAP). Wow-wee!!


----------



## Grayson73

Just bought the Carbo Bassos from Mikaveli06.  Will be comparing to the Carbo Tenore and NuForce NE-700X. 
   
Because of you guys, this is what I have/had:
   
  IEMs:
  $49 NuForce NE-700X (new and improved version)
  $50 Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DX210
  $9 Philips SHE3590 (bought for the tips)
  $29 Hifiman RE2 (bought in 2009)
  $40 Audio Technica ATH-CKN70 (sold)
   
  Over-ear headphone:
  $28 Monoprice 8323
   
  On-ear headphone:
  $55 JVC HA-S500
   
  Unrelated question:  How do you put a sig like ericp10 listing what he has?


----------



## blueangel2323

^ Re: signature, at the top right corner of any page you will see your username, and it says "log out" beside it. Click on your username to edit your profile. The signature section is towards the bottom.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> John Coltrane's saxophone solo sounds rich rich rich!!! on So What through the M500 (lossless on the X3 DAP). Wow-wee!!




How are the earcaps? Comfortable?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> How are the earcaps? Comfortable?


 
  Very comfortable Exesteils. One of the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. It's funny, but the M500 feels kind of heavy in hand, but not on the head. Nice snug yet comfortable fit.


----------



## dnullify

So, Recent items of the discovery thread:
   

 ZA Basso/Tenore ~$60
 Philips Fidelio S1/S2 ~$95/$145
 Philips Fidelio X1 ~$245
 KEF M200 ~$200
 ONKYO IE-HF300, IE-FC300 ~$130/$100
 Audio Technica CKS1000 ~$212
 FiiO X3 ~$200
 Nuforce NE-700M ~$75
 RHA MA350 ~$40
 VSonic VSD1 ~$45-55
   
   
   
   
  Am I missing anything?


----------



## Exesteils

The Nuforce NE-700 IEMs, and maybe the upcoming RHA MA600/750s.

Glad to know Eric. Another pair of headphones to demo when I have the chance. I swear my list gets longer by the week.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, the M200. Hmmmm??/ Hmmmmm? Where do I begin? Well let's get this out of the way first: the bass. The M200's bass is not basshead (another neutral earphone), yet it goes deeper than what I consider any dual audiophile earphone. I mean good deep clean sub-bass. Actually I think the M200 has more sub-bass than the M500 at this point (and the headphone brother's sub-bass is pretty decent). 

 Does the M200 and M500 sound exactly the same? No, but you can definitely tell they are siblings in the KEF family. The M200 sounds more refined to my ears in bass and horns, and the treble is not as border-line harsh in the earphone as it is in the headphone (which I suspect will calm down with burn-in). But here is yet another richly refined phone in the KEF family. It sounds as elegant as it looks. This is like what you might imagine the best sound system sounding like in a Bentley, Rollls, Porsche or even a Benz.
   
  I also have to say this is would have been my dream sound signature for the Sony EX1000, which is super refined but the highs were like pieces of glass being shoved into my ears. Oh my God, this might be one of the most refined earphones I've ever heard (call it hype, but I can only call it as I hear it). DannyBai heard it first in the group, but I think he held back on how good these sound in case his mind was playing tricks on him. lol

 Is it worth having both of them? Yes, I've finally found my perfect portable headphone, and the earphone goes up there with my admiration for the ASG-2, H-200, CKS1000, and RE-400.

 Does this earphone sound better than the RE-400? Well I want even delay and say Yes Yes Yes!! Why? The RE-400 is still a great sounding earphone to me, but the M200 simply wins out for me because it gives deep rich bass!! Much more bass than the RE-400, but it's still a neutral earphone. Horns are more natural sounding to me too. Now, the RE-400 may have a little bit more space between instruments, but don't quote me on that yet. I need to A/B these two tonight. But the M200 (without burn-in) is a more detailed earphone to my ears. Timbre is kicking my butt! Imaging too.

 So as DannyBai stated, the fit of this earphone is interesting. It is the most shallow fitting earphone I've owned since the Senn. IE-80. You don't go in deep so much as you have the M200 angled just the right way in your ear canal or the bass deep rich bass won't reveal itself. At first I thought these were bass-light earphones, but I started playing around with the angle in the ear and the bass jumped out! Not basshead bass, but deep beautiful visceral bass (like in the M500 but deeper). Then the unique ear tabs easily flex behind your ears and hold the earphones snugly - but comfortably - in place. The earphones are so light that you forget you're wearing them to be made out of metal. And once in place, the tabs don't bother me with my glasses on. 

 Kudos and well-done to KEF! 

 Oh, sorry I have my H-200 three-driver hybrid with me (another one of my favorite universal earphones). Bass is deeper and richer in the KEF, and yes, overall sound imo is better in the M200. But worthy opponents in the $200 - $250 range, and both shoot way beyond their price-point. If I this M200 sound was $350 to $400, I wouldn't complain. Now, the M500 is $300, and I say it's worth it. I bought both brand new and got a Fantastic deal that really makes me happy (although I can't share how, but both for under $400). I'm aesthetic! KEF is one of the kings in refined sound.


----------



## dnullify

Wow, the M200 is _that_ good? I have yet to hear a dual dynamic...
   
  I'm pretty interested in the Onkyo IEMs, their build and design looks interesting. I'm not to clear on the differences between HF300, and FC300 - i'm assuming it's just the cable color. Either way they're $100/130


----------



## Exesteils

And now I HAVE to try them out tomorrow seeing as you compared them to the H-200, but with richer bass. Consider this my notice of Hyped.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Wow, the M200 is _that_ good? I have yet to hear a dual dynamic...
> 
> I'm pretty interested in the Onkyo IEMs, their build and design looks interesting. I'm not to clear on the differences *between HF300, and FC300 *- i'm assuming it's just the cable color. Either way they're $100/130


 
   
   
  HF300 has a higher grade silver plated copper cable (6n). The FC300 has the stock flat (but various colors) cables.


----------



## dnullify

Ah, Thanks for clearing that up. I wonder if the extra $30 for the silver plated cable makes a difference with them.
   
  Does anyone have them yet, and i missed the impressions?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Oh god if ericp already hypes those like so, i can't even fathom what the nutman will write. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  MOTHER OF GOD HELP US ALL!!!
   
  CURSE YOU DANNY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> And now I HAVE to try them out tomorrow seeing as you compared them to the H-200, but with richer bass. Consider this my notice of Hyped.


 
   
   
  I always say head-fiers need to hear products for themselves. But not just richer bass, but I think overall the M200 has richer and more detailed sound than the H-200. As good as the H-200 is, it does have a peak somewhere in the highs that can be a bit fatiguing coming from the BA drivers. The M200 are two very high-quality dual dynamics, but as Dsnuts stated on a post not too far back, the micro dynamic drivers almost have a BA-ish sound quality to it in releasing clarity and transparency in the sound. Flip that and you can say the BAs used in the BA200 give off a very dynamic and analog sound to the music. The BA200 is the most dynamic sounding dual BAs I've heard in the dual, but it doesn't have beautiful rich bass of the KEF.
   
  And again, if you do audition the M200 and think, "Eric said there would be bass but I hear any," you don't have them in correctly. And trying to push them in deeper won't help. You have the shallow fitting earphones positioned just right in your ears and out pops the bass!


----------



## Exesteils

I suggest keeping away from the thread for a few months if you want to save your wallet sfw. 

@dnullify Afaik, I'm the only one who has a pair in the thread. But Eric and Danny will be getting them when they become more readily available


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> @dnullify Afaik, I'm the only one who has a pair in the thread. But Eric and Danny will be getting them when they become more readily available


 

 Huh. Do they sound as good as they look? Or is the value in the build quality and design?
   
  While they're they share the same price range, they're more readily available than the fidelio S2.
   
  I don't know why but I'm more interested in trying out either of the two at that price range, or something in the $15-30 price range than the $55 VSD1 or the $65 Carbo basso (though most of that is i resent paying $20 for tenso for no particularly logical reason).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I suggest keeping away from the thread for a few months if you want to save your wallet sfw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  "**unphased** I know for a fact"... that my gr07 BEs and FXZ200s can hang with the best of them.
   
  Ericp has to do much better than that in order to move me/wallet, i was just humoring him.


----------



## Exesteils

You pay for both the build and the sound. The detachable cables and overall build are exceptional.

The sound is more rounded than the S2. It a deeper bass with more forward mid-range, overall signature leans towards the warm side but it does it in a very unique way. I'd suggest them for a more fun, on-the-go functionality, while the S2 has more analytical sound to it.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> "**unphased** I know for a fact"... that my gr07 BEs and FXZ200s can hang with the best of them.
> 
> Ericp has to do much better than that in order to move me/wallet, i was just humoring him.




That's the spirit! I saw a pair of those FXZ200 along with their 100 brethren at a store here on my Hong Kong trip, I might try them later tomorrow.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> That's the spirit! I saw a pair of those FXZ200 along with their 100 brethren at a store here on my Hong Kong trip, I might try them later tomorrow.


 

 Sweet let us know how they compare to those Onkyos. I wonder if they are close to sound/ presentation as the JVCs.
   
  Damn HK is the place to be if you wanna audition new audio gears it seems.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> You pay for both the build and the sound. The detachable cables and overall build are exceptional.
> 
> The sound is more rounded than the S2. It a deeper bass with more forward mid-range, overall signature leans towards the warm side but it does it in a very unique way. I'd suggest them for a more fun, on-the-go functionality, while the S2 has more analytical sound to it.


 

 Is that rounded as in do-it-all, or rounded as in not as detailed/separated? I guess there aren't a ton of impressions on them yet, but would you say they're exactly worth the money or are value packed?
   
  Would either qualify as harsh/bright/sibilant in any way?
   
   
  I tend to lean towards "warm" and "fun" sounds just by default to avoid sibilant or harsh sounds that set my ears aching/ringing for days after use, so they sound good enough.


----------



## Exesteils

@sfw It was in a single corner of a store alongside Diamond Tears and MDR-1Rs. An easy 1-stop place, pretty nifty.

@dnullify Rounded as in it does everything well. I'd say if build and sound alone, they punch above their asking price, similar to the S2. Mids and highs like in highly sibilant track "My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark" track on FoB's new album, I find the Onkyos to handle them better in that aspect. The S2 just could not seem to tame them well enough to let me enjoy the whole song without lowering volume at certain peaks.


----------



## DannyBai

Thank you eric for your thoughts.  Thankfully I'm not crazy in hearing what I have been.  
   
  I have the M500's on my head right now and it doesn't wow me like the M200's.  I hear the treble like eric does and it's not sibilant but close. The bass doesn't reach as deep but it's tighter and faster sounding.  Might be a little more on the neutral side than the M200's.  Comfort is incredible for an on ear and it's tiny.  Only problem could be heat from the pads.  Stage isn't as grand as the M200's but still quite good for an on ear.  It still is a very good sounding headphone and deserves a top recommendation in the headphone/on ear category but the M200's are the find of the year.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> @sfw It was in a single corner of a store alongside Diamond Tears and MDR-1Rs. An easy 1-stop place, pretty nifty.
> 
> @dnullify Rounded as in it does everything well. I'd say if build and sound alone, they punch above their asking price, similar to the S2. Mids and highs like in highly sibilant track "My Songs Know What You Did in the Dark" track on FoB's new album, I find the Onkyos to handle them better in that aspect. The S2 just could not seem to tame them well enough to let me enjoy the whole song without lowering volume at certain peaks.


 
  Damn you lucky devil you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thank you eric for your thoughts.  Thankfully I'm not crazy in hearing what I have been.
> 
> I have the M500's on my head right now and it doesn't wow me like the M200's.  I hear the treble like eric does and it's not sibilant but close. The bass doesn't reach as deep but it's tighter and faster sounding.  Might be a little more on the neutral side than the M200's.  Comfort is incredible for an on ear and it's tiny.  Only problem could be heat from the pads.  Stage isn't as grand as the M200's but still quite good for an on ear.  It still is a very good sounding headphone and deserves a top recommendation in the headphone/on ear category but the M200's are the find of the year.


 
  HOLD UP, you got them M500s as well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Do they sound like/ similar to the RE-400s as others stated??? ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz inducing that is.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thank you eric for your thoughts.  Thankfully I'm not crazy in hearing what I have been.
> 
> I have the M500's on my head right now and it doesn't wow me like the M200's.  I hear the treble like eric does and it's not sibilant but close. The bass doesn't reach as deep but it's tighter and faster sounding.  Might be a little more on the neutral side than the M200's.  Comfort is incredible for an on ear and it's tiny.  Only problem could be heat from the pads.  *Stage isn't as grand as the M200's but still quite good for an on ear.  It still is a very good sounding headphone and deserves a top recommendation in the headphone/on ear category but the M200's are the find of the year.  *


 
   
  I concur. And that's not to say the M500 doesn't sound great, it does to my ears and I'm glad I own it. But if I had to choose one, I would chose the M200 over the M500. But if I had to choose one portable headphone out of the ones I have  or owned (M-50, WS99, Creative Live, S500, etc.), I would easily choose the M500 over the rest of those phones. I keep feeling the M500 will get better, but if the M200 never got better I would be satisfied with what I'm hearing right now. And I think the M200 will get better too.

 Thank you DannyBai. Although I ordered the KEFs before you posted your impressions, you help me see that I hadn't made a mistake in purchasing them. Happy listening my friend! Oh, thanks to DannyBai and Dsnuts for putting me onto the X1.


----------



## akarise

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thank you eric for your thoughts.  Thankfully I'm not crazy in hearing what I have been.
> 
> I have the M500's on my head right now and it doesn't wow me like the M200's.  I hear the treble like eric does and it's not sibilant but close. The bass doesn't reach as deep but it's tighter and faster sounding.  Might be a little more on the neutral side than the M200's.


 
  Do you think the M500 better than the WS99 like eric says?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn you lucky devil you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the M500 sounds like a more energized RE-400 with rich bass. That doesn't mean, however, it sounds exactly like the RE-400, but both share some characteristics in imaging and space. The M500s are much better sounding, but I still love the RE-400. I know you asked this to DannyBai, but wanted to give my two-cents.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think the M500 sounds like a more energized RE-400 with rich bass. That doesn't mean, however, it sounds exactly like the RE-400, but both share some characteristics in imaging and space. The M500s are much better sounding, but I still love the RE-400. I know you asked this to DannyBai, but wanted to give my two-cents.


 

 Coolios, thanks ericp. Doesn't hurt a thang to get more input.  My money is still on the X1s then.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Damn you lucky devil you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I concur. And that's not to say the M500 doesn't sound great, it does to my ears and I'm glad I own it. But if I had to choose one, I would chose the M200 over the M500. But if I had to choose one portable headphone out of the ones I have  or owned (M-50, WS99, Creative Live, S500, etc.), I would easily choose the M500 over the rest of those phones. I keep feeling the M500 will get better, but if the M200 never got better I would be satisfied with what I'm hearing right now. And I think the M200 will get better too.
> 
> Thank you DannyBai. Although I ordered the KEFs before you posted your impressions, you help me see that I hadn't made a mistake in purchasing them. Happy listening my friend! Oh, thanks to DannyBai and Dsnuts for putting me onto the X1.


 
   
  Quote: 





akarise said:


> Do you think the M500 better than the WS99 like eric says?


 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I think the M500 sounds like a more energized RE-400 with rich bass. That doesn't mean, however, it sounds exactly like the RE-400, but both share some characteristics in imaging and space. The M500s are much better sounding, but I still love the RE-400. I know you asked this to DannyBai, but wanted to give my two-cents.


 
  I think eric has it right.  The M500's sound like an energized RE400.  I can't think of a better description of it.  I do like the treble better right off the bat and I do believe some burn in will help these headphones.  It's a very good neutral signature.  
   
  I can't say it's better than the WS99 but they are nothing like each other in sound.  The WS99's are more bass emphasized and the midrange and treble are brought forward to balance it out.  The M500's are just plain neutral sounding without having to push everything forward to jive.  I still like the WS99 for it's signature and M500 most likely for what it does.


----------



## DannyBai

M500's respond amazingly well to amping. Stage is now grander, bass hits deeper. I've only listened to the M200's with my iPhone 5 so that should say something about those.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> M500's respond amazingly well to amping. Stage is now grander, bass hits deeper. I've only listened to the M200's with my iPhone 5 so that should say something about those.


 
   
  Cool, can wait to amp the M500 when I get home. I've listened to both only through my X3. I don't know if the X3 does the phones justice, or the phones do the X3 justice, but the combination sounds wonderful.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Cool, can wait to amp the M500 when I get home. I've listened to both only through my X3. I don't know if the X3 does the phones justice, or the phones do the X3 justice, but the combination sounds wonderful.




I've only tried it with the DX100's amp compared to iPhone 5's amp so I'm sure the X3 is doing it the justice it deserves.


----------



## vwinter

dannybai said:


> I've only tried it with the DX100's amp compared to iPhone 5's amp so I'm sure the X3 is doing it the justice it deserves.




How do you know it's th amp? Couldn't it be the DAC in the DX100 too?

I've been asking a lot of questions on here today.


----------



## DannyBai

vwinter said:


> How do you know it's th amp? Couldn't it be the DAC in the DX100 too?
> 
> I've been asking a lot of questions on here today.



You are definitely right about that. I have it on medium gain on the DX100 which adds over no gain. High gain is a little much. I'll try it out later with a regular amp and iPhone/iPod later.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thank you eric for your thoughts.  Thankfully I'm not crazy in hearing what I have been.
> 
> I have the M500's on my head right now and it doesn't wow me like the M200's.  I hear the treble like eric does and it's not sibilant but close. The bass doesn't reach as deep but it's tighter and faster sounding.  Might be a little more on the neutral side than the M200's.  Comfort is incredible for an on ear and it's tiny.  Only problem could be heat from the pads.  Stage isn't as grand as the M200's but still quite good for an on ear.  It still is a very good sounding headphone and deserves a top recommendation in the headphone/on ear category *but the M200's are the find of the year.*


 
   
  I'm sure glad I have you guys on my ignore list right now. I just can't seem to see any of what you are typing. Oh well.


----------



## dweaver

My M200 is still being shipped (darn you Canada Post!!). But the comments I am reading are what I suspected was going happen. I hope I hear like you two do!

I have not heard the RE400 but my M500 experience sounds very similar to Eric and Danny. The one thing about the M500 is it really is strongly affected by the device or amp it connected to. On my Nokia 920 it has a strong upper mid spike and can sound a bit disjointed but on my devices and new laptop it sounds more balanced. I also notice the improvement when matched with a good amp.

I have a feeling the M200 will be the better portable solution due to the obvious edge in isolation but also a fuller sound straight off portable devices without an added amp. But the M500 will surpass it if you have more powerful portable devices or a portable amp ir desktop rig.


----------



## ericp10

Holy Cow! Okay, so that buddies you waynes world don't have to block me, I will not HYPE these KEFS anymore other than to say the M200 loves the power from the E10/E9 combo. I just listened to jazz trumpeter Tom Harrell's Baroque Steps ( a quintet with a backing strings section) and I feel moisture in the corners of my eyes! Now, if the M500 scales up like this. The bass super monstrous (sub-bass) with the right fit. I stress this because I know someone is going to buy this earphone and say they hear no bass. YOU MUST PLAY AROUND WITH THE FIT AND ANGLE OF THE EARPHONE for the bass to come out and play. But it's there!! And plenty of it. I've found that the back of the earphone shell needs to be pushed in as close as possible to the inside of your ear (so that the ear tips feel like they're angling outward instead of inward into your ear canal) to get the most bass. I forgot KEF is a British company whose studio monitors were used quite a bit for Beatles recordings. These blokes know what they are doing!


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Holy Cow! Okay, so that buddies you waynes world don't have to block me, I will not HYPE these KEFS anymore other than to say the M200 loves the power from the E10/E9 combo. I just listened to jazz trumpeter Tom Harrell's Baroque Steps ( a quintet with a backing strings section) and I feel moisture in the corners of my eyes! Now, if the M500 scales up like this. The bass super monstrous (sub-bass) with the right fit. I stress this because I know someone is going to buy this earphone and say they hear no bass. YOU MUST PLAY AROUND WITH THE FIT AND ANGLE OF THE EARPHONE for the bass to come out and play. But it's there!! And plenty of it. I've found that the back of the earphone shell needs to be pushed in as close as possible to the inside of your ear (so that the ear tips feel like they're angling outward instead of inward into your ear canal) to get the most bass. I forgot KEF is a British company whose studio monitors were used quite a bit for Beatles recordings. These blokes know what they are doing!




Wow Eric you got me! Do you think it's worth selling my h200 to get the m200? Secondly, I have really small ear canals and the h200 nozzle size is my limit. Do you think I'll have fit issues with the KEF?


----------



## waynes world

D marc0, sorry to see that you didn't get Eric on your ignore list quick enough!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Wow Eric you got me! Do you think it's worth selling my h200 to get the m200? Secondly, I have really small ear canals and the h200 nozzle size is my limit. Do you think I'll have fit issues with the KEF?


 
   
   
  Tough question d marc0. Base on sound quality alone, I have to be honest, the M200 beats the H-200. And I hate typing that because someone is going to read that as me saying I hyped up the H-200 and it isn't good anymore. That couldn't be further from the truth. The H-200 is a wonderful earphone on its on with top tier sound to my ears. But the two earphones have no similar qualities, and the M200 is much more refined than the H-200. So to me the M200 is clearly the better sounding earphone.
   
  Now, because of what you stated about your ear canals, I don't want recommend them. The nozzle on the M200 is wide! Again, you don't need the nozzle go inside of your ear canal, but you do need it to sit  fairly snuggly inside your ear for that bass to come out. Not know what your ear looks like I can't say yes or no. I would suggest you see if you can go somewhere and try them out for fit. And the other thing, right now there aren't really any tips to swap out for this earphone. I think only KEFs ear tips will fit this earphone. And the tips are made in such a way that I think it adds to the great sound and allows for the shallow fit. So if you are reading KEF, you need to make replacement tips soon just in case there is an accident.


----------



## ericp10

So the M500 is definitely the more neutral of the two, but with very good bass. The vocals are outstanding in both, but seems to grab my attention more in the headphones. The headphones also has the wider soundstage, but the earphones has the better imaging  and timbre. The earphone sounds fuller to me, but doesn't run away with it. I like to total sound of the M200 better than the M500, but the headphone's overall sound is still beautiful and refined too. Both complement each other. You are not really getting an earphone version of the headphone (or vice versa) if you buy both. Both are highly detailed with lots of clarity.


----------



## ericp10

Sorry, but I have to add that M500 falls very close to the X1 as one of the best headphones I have ever heard (already, without any significant burn-in). No, the X1 and M500 sound nothing alike, but are equal in clarity and detail. The X1 is a bit warmer though, but the transparency is blowing my mind with the M500 amped. This is really my "vocal" headphone here. I like this better than all of the ATs that I own (again not saying those don't sound great now).


----------



## Dsnuts

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Before I say anything about these earphones.I have to give a stern warning.. These will not fit everyone. I repeat these will not fit everyone..Yes these have a micro HD design nozzle many of you guys will know from the FXD earphones. Thicker stem actually..This is the first time I can recall that I have ever had serious problems with fit..I could not get a proper fit with any of the tips. My internal ear structure was pushing out the stock tips and I could not get a proper fit no matter what..I can tell how great they sounded only if they fit correct. I must have tried every position and size tip they provided and I was getting frustrated because none of the included tips would work for me..
   
  So I threw on my old FXD tips on there and BAM!! Got them to fit my ears.  These remind me of a cross between my CKS1000 and my S2.These sound like a more technical CKS1000 to me.. It has a grand sound that is absolutely wonderful in articulation and execution. Vocals sound angelic on these.. Absolutely stunning.. I am actually hearing them for the first time like they should. I just plugged them into my NFB-5 and these just sound stupid. Absolutely stunning sound and this is even before any burn in at all..These are basically what the FXZ earphones should have been. Lol. I will do an overnight of burn in and see how they sound in the morning..
   
  Now this is the part that pains me. I know for the fact guys will have issues with fit on these. I think I got lucky my FXD tips ended up working perfectly for me. As wonderful a sound these things have I wish these guys thought more about the tips and included more styles than the ones they put in here..Complys will not fit on here as the nozzle of the earphones are too thick so no go on them. I might actually try cutting the internal sleeve so they do fit. Will try that soon here. Again I got lucky I actually kept all my FXD earphones..The other tips that actually work on these are UE tips from my UE500 however. They slide off real easy so the only ones that actually worked for me are the original FXD tips. A damn shame..In the end though it is possible to get another tip on here I think Complys might work but I will have to sacrifice a pair and cut the internal sleeve to see if they fit. Will be back to report more on how they progress.


 Best earphones I have heard this year. The S2 comes close second.


----------



## waynes world

^ Oh crap!


----------



## blueangel2323

crap's gettin' real. You might as well just give up, Wayne.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> crap's gettin' real. You might as well just give up, Wayne.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Tough question d marc0. Base on sound quality alone, I have to be honest, the M200 beats the H-200. And I hate typing that because someone is going to read that as me saying I hyped up the H-200 and it isn't good anymore. That couldn't be further from the truth. The H-200 is a wonderful earphone on its on with top tier sound to my ears. But the two earphones have no similar qualities, and the M200 is much more refined than the H-200. So to me the M200 is clearly the better sounding earphone.
> 
> Now, because of what you stated about your ear canals, I don't want recommend them. The nozzle on the M200 is wide! Again, you don't need the nozzle go inside of your ear canal, but you do need it to sit  fairly snuggly inside your ear for that bass to come out. Not know what your ear looks like I can't say yes or no. I would suggest you see if you can go somewhere and try them out for fit. And the other thing, right now there aren't really any tips to swap out for this earphone. I think only KEFs ear tips will fit this earphone. And the tips are made in such a way that I think it adds to the great sound and allows for the shallow fit. So if you are reading KEF, you need to make replacement tips soon just in case there is an accident.




I can actually use the large black stock tips on my h200. Shallow insertion with secure suction on my ears. Will the h200 large black tips fit on the M200?

I have a good feeling the M200 might just be the on-the-go headset for me.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I can actually use the large black stock tips on my h200. Shallow insertion with secure suction on my ears. Will the h200 large black tips fit on the M200?
> 
> I have a good feeling the M200 might just be the on-the-go headset for me.


 
  The tips are made with a really wide bore, so I don't think the H-200 will work. But if you an FXD earphone, according to Dsnuts those will work.


----------



## DannyBai

KEF's are the real deal!

I've been giving the M200's a break and listening to the M500's all evening. Using iPod and Intruder. Staging is wide, almost a surround sound effect. Treble is detailed and I hear zero sibilance and don't detect any peaks I heard on open box. This happens to be one of the better treble presentations I've heard. Seriously nice details in the treble. Midrange is to die for. Little more air than the M200 and added mid-bass over the M200's has a nice effect on vocals. Bass is punchy and fast. Doesn't go as low as the M200's but is detected on music with sub-bass notes. 

For the more analytical listener, M500's are the ticket. Not that M200's can't be enjoyed by the analytical listener but is slightly warmer sounding. Both are different and sound amazing. If you're worried about fit, the M500's are a no brainer. Both are extremely comfortable though. It took me about an hour to get the fit perfect on the M200 and I've had zero problems since. It took me about an hour to get addicted to the sound of the M500 and I'm hooked. Value on these, I feel I got a steal on the sound from both.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> The tips is made with a really wide bore, so I don't think the H-200 will work. But if you an FXD earphone, according to Dsnuts those will work.




My largest tips are from auvio. I hope they'll work outfine. Thanks mate!


----------



## DannyBai

Auvio's fit very nicely.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just tried Auveo tips they do fit the nozzle.. The problem for me is that most earphones I have a housing you have to throw into your ears which pushes the tips internally into your ear structure. All AT earphones for example.. I doubt anyone can throw these earphones housing and all in your ears. The housing is monster in size so it is all about the nozzle. This is why there is a hook on these which hold the earphone in place.. The hooks are very comfy and you can't even notice they are over your ears. They are there to hold these big earphones in place.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I managed to get my round Complys on here no cutting needed. It is a very tight fit but it works. Man I am afraid I might bust the nozzle. Luckily the housing and nozzle is strong.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> KEF's are the real deal!
> 
> I've been giving the M200's a break and listening to the M500's all evening. Using iPod and Intruder. Staging is wide, almost a surround sound effect. Treble is detailed and I hear zero sibilance and don't detect any peaks I heard on open box. This happens to be one of the better treble presentations I've heard. Seriously nice details in the treble. Midrange is to die for. Little more air than the M200 and added mid-bass over the M200's has a nice effect on vocals. Bass is punchy and fast. Doesn't go as low as the M200's but is detected on music with sub-bass notes.
> 
> For the more analytical listener, M500's are the ticket. Not that M200's can't be enjoyed by the analytical listener but is slightly warmer sounding. Both are different and sound amazing. If you're worried about fit, the M500's are a no brainer. Both are extremely comfortable though. It took me about an hour to get the fit perfect on the M200 and I've had zero problems since. It took me about an hour to get addicted to the sound of the M500 and I'm hooked. Value on these, I feel I got a steal on the sound from both.


 
   
  DannyBai my photo taking is terrible, so would you mind taking a photo of that beautiful M500 clam case? I mean they spared no expense in elegance!


----------



## Exesteils

Welp, just went over to try a few gears. In a few words, M200 was too big, could never get a good fit, the M500 was friggin amazing, clear and detailed with nice bass, a little too analytical for my taste but the quality is mindblowing. But the vocals, oh my god the vocals were so beautiful on these, I heard Only Human by Remioromen and it's like I was hearing the song for the first time. 


So....... I bought them.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai my photo taking is terrible, so would you mine taking a photo of that beautiful M500 clam case? I mean they spared no expense in elegance!


----------



## ericp10

Don't forget that the M200 is meant to have a shallow fit inside of the ear.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


>


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Welp, just went over to try a few gears. In a few words, M200 was too big, could never get a good fit, the M500 was friggin amazing, clear and detailed with nice bass, a little too analytical for my taste but the quality is mindblowing. But the vocals, oh my god the vocals were so beautiful on these, I heard Only Human by Remioromen and it's like I was hearing the song for the first time.
> 
> 
> So....... I bought them.


 
   
   
  Well let me ask you how does the Onkyo signature compare to the M500 in clarity, mids, vocals? I'm sure the Onkyo has more bass.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Well let me ask you how does the Onkyo signature compare to the M500 in clarity, mids, vocals? I'm sure the Onkyo has more bass.




I'd love to know also. 

Sorry bad quality pics. Just snapped them quick.


----------



## fnkcow

Wow this M200 seems like a crazy deal! 
  Being preferred over the likes of H-200, CKS1000, S2, EX-1000, W4, PFE 232, RE-400!
  All on my wishlist.. And this is the IT! Simply insane


----------



## PeterDLai

Seems like the CNET reviewer for the KEF M200 also had issues with fit.
   
  Quote: 





> *The good:* The *KEF M200 Hi-Fi Earphones* deliver very clean, well-balanced sound and feature impressive build quality with aluminum housings and a flexible arm to keep the earphones securely in place. They also have an Apple-friendly inline remote/microphone and come with a nice carrying case.
> 
> *The bad:* Because the housing is so large, some people will have trouble getting a tight seal and comfortable fit with the included eartips. Not getting a tight seal will seriously impact sound quality.
> 
> *The bottom line:* The KEF M200s sound excellent, with clean, accurate sound, but they just won't fit some ears.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Seems like the CNET reviewer for the KEF M200 also had issues with fit.


 
  lol I was looking at the same thing just 5 minutes ago


----------



## dnullify

Darn. I'm definitely going to actually have to try and audition those KEFs...
   
  I'm seriously considering those Onkyo's... Amazon says "ships in 1-3 months", which is irritating. Might have to wait until they're a stocked item.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes and there in lies the problem with these. I love this sound..It does puzzle me that they designed a stunning sounding earphone and then do not include tips that fit more people. The tips included will work with some but not all. Including me. If I didn't have my FXD earphone tips these would be packed up and shipped back.
   
  Oh man the sparkle on these earphones. Lol. Sorry guys. I was actually pissed about the tip situation but I am smiling from ear to ear right now however.


----------



## waynes world




----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts I know you would love the M500 too.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Just tried Auveo tips they do fit the nozzle.. The problem for me is that most earphones I have a housing you have to throw into your ears which pushes the tips internally into your ear structure. All AT earphones for example.. I doubt anyone can throw these earphones housing and all in your ears. The housing is monster in size so it is all about the nozzle. This is why there is a hook on these which hold the earphone in place.. The hooks are very comfy and you can't even notice they are over your ears. They are there to hold these big earphones in place.


 
   
  Do the Auvio tips not fit your ears as well (or sound as good) as the JVC FXD ones? I suppose users with fit issues could always purchase a FXD IEM just for the tips but it sure would be more economical/convenient if Auvios were a good alternative as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya would love to try them but last few weeks been like this.
   
  Killa portable amp. Danny's 2Stepdance. The best portable amp I have ever heard. Money well spent. 
  More Killa Dac Amp. My new pride n joy the NFB-5. Simply the best home unit I have ever heard for anything. Money even better spent.
  Killa Dap in the X3 as you know how they sound Ericp so you know that was a killa deal.
  Killa KEF M200.. Absolutely stunning sound minus the dumb eartip selection.. Killa deal again.................
   
  Can't spend no mores. Wish I could. I have to stop the spending somewhere. Out of the 2 I went for the KEF M200. I am glad I did as the sound I am hearing is just ridiculous.  However the whole fit thing kinda threw me for a loop...


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> They are excellent but not too many guys have them so less chatter about them..I will see how they fair against the KEF M200..The S2 is definitely an excellent performer especially for guys that have some solid sources to use them with..They sound absolutely brilliant out of all my sources so that was the test they passed with flying colors.
> 
> They easily rank up there with the CKS1000 for me in sonic bliss. An excellent value but I think most guys are interested to see how the new earphones Onkyo and the KEFs will stack up to them..
> 
> ...







exesteils said:


> I have the S2 and they are definitely are worth the money and more. Their fun signature works well with most genres and they do plenty right. I just like to try new stuff.




+1. Have stopped searching since the S2. But that's for now as the KEF looks just gorgeous and will like to hear more comparison on them. I guess Philips doesn't command a following based on the fact that they have always been more of a consumer brand rather than a hifi brand. Probably will take some time for them to stamp their presence. That's just a thought but it could be that. For now, back to the S2 and rock on for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Do the Auvio tips not fit your ears as well (or sound as good) as the JVC FXD ones? I suppose users with fit issues could always purchase a FXD IEM just for the tips but it sure would be more economical/convenient if Auvios were a good alternative as well.


 

 It will completely depend on the shape of your internal ear canal. My ears take to rounder tips if there is no housing involved which the FXD tips are. I managed to just barely squeeze round large complys on these. Just barely and they do work but I like the sound of the FXD tips more so..
   
  I wish I can just say they included a complete set of tips like Brainwaves or Vsonic does but unfortunately they didn't. You get long wide bore tips that don't really fill the internal canal all that well.. A damn shame really. Not everyone is gonna have FXD tips or complys.
   
  You spend $200 on an earphone at least they can provide some much needed variety in the tips. Somehow I feel the design went into tuning the sound but not so much on how important it is to have these fit correct to have people hear these correct.
   
  Once you do get a good fit however..These are gonna be hard to beat in the $200 realm of sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> +1. Have stopped searching since the S2. But that's for now as the KEF looks just gorgeous and will like to hear more comparison on them. I guess Philips doesn't command a following based on the fact that they have always been more of a consumer brand rather than a hifi brand. Probably will take some time for them to stamp their presence. That's just a thought but it could be that. For now, back to the S2 and rock on for me.


 

 I just did a quick AB. Don't sell your S2s. They hang in there nicely.. Still one of my absolute faves.. I would never consider selling my pair at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know Danny usually uses medium sized tips on his in ears and I use large. He didn't have issue using the large tips that was included. I will take a picture of the included tips and show you guys why the tip design is not the best..If you guys use large tips for most in ears like I do.. You might have an issue with how these fit and then there is the matter of how your ear are shaped internally as well. But so far that is my observation.
   
  Is it worth giving these a try? I will say yes but make sure you get them from Amazon so you can return them just in case.
   
  I just tried some Monster tips as well and those fit but slide off. I am sure as more and more guys get these we will be able to find some tips that will work for everyone because from what I am hearing now.. I am gonna have to deal with not having the best tip selection from these.. The sound is absolutely brilliant..The sound layering on these earphones make other earphones sound dull. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

The large does the trick for me. Now to get KEF to send me extras.


----------



## nick n

I just was out for a walk with the Colorfly C3 player and these CKS1000. As I was walking along completely absorbed in the tunes I thought I felt a _tiny bit _of pressure in my ears so I was about to try clearing them by holding my nose. As I began to do this I thought waitaminnit DO I HAVE SOMETHING IN MY EARS
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then the brief confusion began, until i thought about it and realized I had the CKS in my ears and the slight pressure was from the tips. 
   
  Now that was a strange experience.
   
  This speaks to both the comfort/fit of these and the fact that the sound was so damned all-encompassing I was totally immersed in it (and just there ) so much that i forgot where it was coming from!!!!!
   
  wow
  only reason I felt a tiny bit of need to clear my ears is due to the _great fit of the V-moda tips_. If they were the next smaller size down I bet I would have been really confused.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  yeah admitting this makes me feel sort of stupid, but i had to tell someone lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
   
.... SAY NO TO DRUGS KIDS!!!
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> I just did a quick AB. Don't sell your S2s. They hang in there nicely.. Still one of my absolute faves.. I would never consider selling my pair at all.




Oh yes, the S2 is definitely a keeper and can't see myself selling them off. It's has such a neutral yet fun and musical sound to it that makes its a very versatile iem for a lot of genres.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think I might have found a solution for a better set of tips for these.. If the included tips don't work for you I remembered some guys on the FXD thread that was putting their Complys on backward for a better fit and I tried that this morning. And it worked.
   
  It sounds much better than the round complys I was trying last night. So if you guys get these try out some complys. They do work on these.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Well let me ask you how does the Onkyo signature compare to the M500 in clarity, mids, vocals? I'm sure the Onkyo has more bass.




I can't really compare IEMs to On-ears. But yes, bass alone, the Onkyos simply just does it better, extension with a good amount of rumble. Not basshead, but it goes in there deep.

As I said, the M500 is more analytical but that still hasn't stopped me from walking around the city with them on for the better part of an entire day. As eric said, these things are very comfortable, isolation is a little lacking, but I find that to be fine as these are more of a "urban" portable headphone. Only times I had to take them off was when I had to speak with someone. I think I might have found my portable city-roaming rig already.


----------



## jant71

So, what is actually the measurement of the KEF tube that the tips need to go on? I want to see what I have on hand that would work


----------



## blueangel2323

Yeah I'd be curious to see what the large tips look like. My ears will only take short, fat tips of the largest size. Anything longer and more pointed (bullet shaped like Klipsche and MEElec tips) will not fit at all. But in any case, the point is moot because I just blew all my money on a set of custom IEMs so I have no more money to spend


----------



## DannyBai




----------



## nihontoman

anyone here has any info regarding the rumored full sized headphones from vsonic? you know, the one that will be 165$ and will sound awesome?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> So, what is actually the measurement of the KEF tube that the tips need to go on? I want to see what I have on hand that would work


 
  +
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


>


 
  = Nice work Danny, so jants are you planning to order a set of these and use your tip rollin' skittles to find the best aftermarket tips for us??? : P
   
  Or are you just gonna go by your past experience and will narrow it down to something that might be suitable???
   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> anyone here has any info regarding the rumored full sized headphones from vsonic? you know, the one that will be 165$ and will sound awesome?


 
  ^ Me too, really looking forward to see what they have in their bag of tricks as well. They seem to really want to shake up the market with their upcoming releases, so i am hoping they can really deliver. HYPED!!!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> anyone here has any info regarding the rumored full sized headphones from vsonic? you know, the one that will be 165$ and will sound awesome?


 
  No new info so far. For now there's just the usual rant how good vsonic is and how all the other manufacturers are thinking only about money and that they and their extremely overpriced products suck


----------



## MrEleventy

I hate when a package is in town but you can't pick it up on the weekend because ups is closed. It hurts my heart to know my pair of T90s are so close but I can't have them. ;-;


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I hate when a package is in town but you can't pick it up on the weekend because ups is closed. It hurts my heart to know my pair of T90s are so close but I can't have them. ;-;


 
   
  I'll be heading to your house to have an extended listen


----------



## dnullify

Eke's back! woohoo
   
  Also, those KEF's are frigging massive! I'm not sure what i think about that.
   
   
  Can someone compare the M200 to a GR07BE?
  I'm thinking about picking up my first pair of vSonics...


----------



## ericp10

These M200s ... So sorry that the fit will be a problem for some...but damn! These things sound GREAT!!


----------



## ericp10

BACK TO THE HYPE!!
   
  There is an incredible amount of airiness in the sound. Great instrument placement and imaging. Listening to Paul McCartney's (remastered) Band On The Run. And that bass!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> +
> = Nice work Danny, so jants are you planning to order a set of these and use your tip rollin' skittles to find the best aftermarket tips for us??? : P
> 
> Or are you just gonna go by your past experience and will narrow it down to something that might be suitable???
> ...


 

 Very possible but so close to the fall with new releases and Black Friday, I'm 50/50. If they popped up for $150 or there was non-mic/control version, I might have already bit. Anyway, I have some wide bore generic that would go on there. The Hifi-man big bi-flanges might just stretch on there as I remember using them on the FXC's(though they might be better if the inside lip is trimmed off). Might be tough but the new UE clear may just go on there as well. They fit on a 7mm wide(slightly more than 1/4")headphone extension jack...


----------



## MrEleventy

eke2k6 said:


> I'll be heading to your house to have an extended listen


I had to sacrificed the hd600s to the wallet gods for the T90s. Otherwise $500 is a lot to swallow. hehe wb from Jamaica... you've brought back the weather with you I see... and without the rum drinks.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Very possible but so close to the fall with new releases and Black Friday, I'm 50/50. If they popped up for $150 or there was non-mic/control version with a smaller Y, I might have already bit. Anyway, I have some wide bore generic that would go on there. The Hifi-man big bi-flanges might just stretch on there as I remember using them on the FXC's(though they might be better if the inside lip is trimmed off). Might be tough but the new UE clear may just go on there as well. They fit on a 7mm wide(slightly more than 1/4")headphone extension jack...


 
  for a moment there, I thought that was an IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  as for full sized cans from vsonic. I don't know why, but I have a feeling that they might be my first full "higher end" size cans...


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> *for a moment there, I thought that was an IEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Same


----------



## jant71

Figured I'd use what I had on hand to test instead of speculating what would work or not. And those tips are readily available. The Grado iGi kit has the big bi's(clear and black for slightly different bass amounts) and someone found the UE tip kit with the cleaning tool earlier.
   
   
  I, for one, am intrigued with the Vsonic DAP though I just bought an old Gigabeat player again and am happy with that purchase.


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> Same


 
  +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but what is it?


----------



## PeterDLai

I wonder how DIY tips made out of Moldex SparkPlugs would work on the KEF M200. A couple users here (1 and 2) are using them on their RE-400 with good results.


----------



## kova4a

I see that the Dunu's hybrid DN-1000 is finally available and the price is 180 bucks. Does anyone have any info on it?


----------



## mochill

On sell on ebay from bigbarginonline for $194 , I'm going to get them soon and this will be my first dunu iem


----------



## mochill

X1s are killer at rendering sound from any sources, and with the vmoda cable its a bit more treble happy in the lower treble region and bass is reduced but the cable is shorter . This is my impression with still no burn in


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I see that the Dunu's hybrid DN-1000 is finally available and the price is 180 bucks. Does anyone have any info on it?


 
   
Someone in China seems to have reviewed it back in June. Can anybody translate?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Someone in China seems to have reviewed it back in June. Can anybody translate?


 
  Yeah, I found that too and was struggling to decipher the chrome translation. It would be nice if someone here understands Chinese and translates it.


----------



## kova4a

Actually it seems that review of the Dunu DN-1000 from June is of a beta version and since then there have been some changes. I found this very picture-heavy review of the final version but again google chrome has to be used for the translation so it's a bit of a chorus to try to understand it. http://bbs.dhifi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=46054&page=1&extra=#pid751306


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I gave it the old college try and for the most part the KEF M200s are absolutely stunning in more ways than one. I have decided to return these. It kinda pains me because I like how they sound. I found out that my FXD tips give and unnatural curve to the sound. The mids are more pushed back in the mix which is not what I want. The FXD tips are not perfect fit for me either but ended up being better than anything else I tried. I have more than your average set of tips and none of them work except the FXDs and Complys set backward.
   
  After using my comfortable S2s all day and then trying again to get these to fit right in my ears. I give up. It is shocking to me that these earphones in all indications are top notch in sound design and are excellent in all aspects except for the one aspect that is truly important.
   
  Fit. Guys that use medium sized tips will have better luck with these earphones. I mentioned last night the S2s actually hang in there against these and they do. My S2s is also another reason why I am going to return these. I don't necessarily feel the KEF M200s are leaps above in SQ over my S2. Using my X3 with these 2. Both sound excellent and I will not miss having the M200s. The M200s has an excellent sense of space detail and stage that seem to hit all the marks that are required for and excellent hearing session. But not when I am fidgeting with the tips 90% of the time. I don't care how good the sound is if trying over 20 different type of tips don't work it is time to give up..I do think KEF has these tuned exquisitely and masterfully but it is too bad they have a serious flaw in the design..
   
  So I have to return these. A first for me to return an earphone.. Because of fit.


----------



## dnullify

Darn, that sucks!
   
  I was on the fence after all the enthusiasm but maybe I aught to pass on it and wait for the S2 to be imported.


----------



## dweaver

I hope I don't have your issue DS I too usually use large tips and like another poster prefer the round type versus the bullet type. I prefer tips that just plug the edge of the concha with the least amount of insertion. My current favorite IEM is my UE900 using the large single flange UE tip and it often is only a slight tug from coming loose. Comfy while offering a good but shallow seal.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am not too happy about it either. Guys w/ larger ear canals are gonna have some issues and because the nozzles actually house one of the drivers it is almost 1/2 inch in diameter meaning not too many tips are going to fit on it. As much as I tried I couldn't get over the lack of tip selection for these. Why do I have to find a tip for a $200 phone the answer is I don't..Got my return label.
   
  Now what is encouraging is I suspect word will eventually get back to the designers. If they haven't read the Cnet report about problems with fit already..Not well thought out imo..All they had to do is include several types of tips that would fit the nozzle and test them out with different ears. It is unfortunate they neglected this aspect. Another lame part of the nozzle is the diver housing nozzle is short so some tips that might fit will slide out. UE tips for example. Those actually worked somewhat but they ended up being lodged in my ear half the time I would take them out. Lol. Oh well it is just a damn shame.
   
  @dweaver I would still try it out with whatever tips you own. Round Complys actually fit on the nozzle and works but Complys for me have an issue with not sealing in my canal and making the sound leaner. The only ones that actually worked for me was the FXDs and after trying out the stock tips and holding them with my hands. The FXDs change the sound for the worse. It seems the drivers or top of the nozzle has to have a straight shot into your ear canal for the sound to be maxxed out and any tip that covers a part of the nozzle opening will do something to the sound..

 So to get the best sound you have to have something similar to the stock tops.. The problem is. There is nothing like the stock tips. They are abnormal in size and shape..


----------



## dweaver

I do have a lot of tips including the round comply so hopefully will find something if the stock tips are not working. I vacilate between large and medium and find the medium large or large UE almost interchangeable with the large being a bit more secure. So will just have to anxiously wait and see...


----------



## Darknet

So i have been looking into a solid bass earphone (since I have tried and enjoyed some of the older versions). I would like to know how the cks99 (and/or cks77x) compares to the cks1000 given the price difference. Thanks. 

Oh and the s2 is listed as semi open so does it have sound leakage (kind of important dont want to disturb people when I use them)


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS99 are going off of reports are a less refined CKS1000. Similar tuning I suspect..The CKS77X sound is really foward a bit too forward for me. It is enjoyable enough but I am too used to my CKS1000. The S2s I was using at my school library sitting in with a bunch of people around me I didn't disturb anyone. They have pretty good isolation for being semi open. Speaking of. You guys see this nice white color?
   

  I do hope my situation with the KEF M200 is more of an isolated case than the norm.  Ericp and Danny both don't have any issues.
   
  I will just have to save my money for something else.


----------



## Darknet

dsnuts said:


> CKS99 are going off of reports are a less refined CKS1000. Similar tuning I suspect..The CKS77X sound is really foward a bit too forward for me. It is enjoyable enough but I am too used to my CKS1000. The S2s I was using at my school library sitting in with a bunch of people around me I didn't disturb anyone. They have pretty good isolation for being semi open. Speaking of. You guys see this nice white color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for the response . Just wondering if the cks1000 is good enough to warrant the difference in price. Though i might just get the s2 seeing as how they are almost the same price as the cks99. Saw this s2's on amazon.co.jp they look pretty great.

I'm going to have to pass on the m200s micro drivers never seem to fit me well unfortunately.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> They have pretty good isolation for being semi open. Speaking of. You guys see this nice white color?




My black/gold one ain't too shabby either


----------



## waynes world

That sucks ds! At least I can temporarily remove you from my ignore list now...


----------



## ericp10

Okay, but not everyone is having the problem Dsnuts is having. I generally use large tips and I have the large tips on the M200. It fits me great. So while I agree that KEF should look at tip design in future models, I think it is wrong to assume these wont fit most listeners. Again, the tip is meant to be shallow, but the back of earphone's body should be pushed in and sit the way the back of a custom would sit inside your ear. Too bad Ds.


----------



## ericp10

Why don't you grab the M500 now?


----------



## dnullify

I'm normally square in the medium size, which is super convenient since I never seem to need to switch tips after opening a new IEM. I'm just judging by those scaled pictures - the m200 look massive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, but not everyone is having the problem Dsnuts is having. I generally use large tips and I have the large tips on the M200. It fits me great. So while I agree that KEF should look at tip design in future models, I think it is wrong to assume these wont fit most listeners. Again, the tip is meant to be shallow, but the back of earphone's body should be pushed in and sit the way the back of a custom would sit inside your ear. Too bad Ds.


 

 I got the right ear piece to fit correct but my problem was with the left piece. It kept on coming out. Imagine getting a good seal on one side and a loose one on the other. That is what was happening to me no matter what I tried.  My left ear canal is shaped a bit different than my right it seems and that is the reason why I can't get these to work for me..When I can put a dish type housing in the ear I don't have this issue as the dish itself is pushing the tips in toward the canal. I can fit the giant MP8320 in my ears with no issues but these are different in the they are truly tip dependent.
   
  These earphones only have the ear hooks to help hold the entire earphones in place which doesn't work for me at all.. I was contemplating keeping these and just using my FXD tips for now and try out something like Bose tips or even those custom molding kits or something but the more I thought about it. I am happy with my other in ears enough to let these go. I simply don't have the time to be trying to fix these to work with my ears all day long. These earphones out of my NFB-5 is something to behold. Just for that reason alone I would love to be able to keep these. Not to mention how nice these sound from the X3.
   
  I found myself constantly messing with the tips and not truly enjoying how good these sound..
   
  What kinda took me by surprise is I have never had any issues with a fit of an earphone for anything. These are the first..I do think most will be able to get a good fit on these but unfortunately I happen to be that guy with the fit issue. Might try the KEF M500.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I will just have to save my money for something else.


 
   
  *cough* DUNU DN-1000 *cough* RHA MA750i *cough cough*


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there will always be something else..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> *cough* DUNU DN-1000 *cough* RHA MA750i *cough cough*


 
   
  Ah, there are those silver bullet dunu's again! Have you heard them?
   
  I hadn't seen the RHA's before, but they have a slip web page here and the MA750i's look slick as well. And look at that flat FR graph, Wow.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I got the right ear piece to fit correct but my problem was with the left piece. It kept on coming out. Imagine getting a good seal on one side and a loose one on the other. That is what was happening to me no matter what I tried.  My left ear canal is shaped a bit different than my right it seems and that is the reason why I can't get these to work for me..When I can put a dish type housing in the ear I don't have this issue as the dish itself is pushing the tips in toward the canal. I can fit the giant MP8320 in my ears with no issues but these are different in the they are truly tip dependent.
> 
> These earphones only have the ear hooks to help hold the entire earphones in place which doesn't work for me at all.. I was contemplating keeping these and just using my FXD tips for now and try out something like Bose tips or even those custom molding kits or something but the more I thought about it. I am happy with my other in ears enough to let these go. I simply don't have the time to be trying to fix these to work with my ears all day long. These earphones out of my NFB-5 is something to behold. Just for that reason alone I would love to be able to keep these. Not to mention how nice these sound from the X3.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Yeah too bad buddy, but I think you will dig the M500. I was just listening to it, and for totally different reasons I like it as much as the M200 (although I prefer the M200's sound signature because of the bass and a few other things). The M500 is a brilliant sounding portable, and is right under my X1 in technical excellence in a headphone. By the way, did you keep or sell your FAD (the bassy one, Asagio?)?


----------



## ericp10

The RHA 750s look nice, but I think I can resist with the M200. And the Dunu I was thinking about getting, but it seems to be just a dynamic and BA (rather than a dynamic and dual BA like the H-200). I don't think I'm interested. Onkyo and call it quits. Plus that AS-2  is really doing it for me (although the M200 is going to eat into its time). It's that good.


----------



## Dsnuts

I still own them Fads actually. Kept them around. Still listen to those once in a while.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I still own them Fads actually. Kept them around. Still listen to those once in a while.


 
   
  Yeah, I did too. Not bad at all for the price.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I still own them Fads actually. Kept them around. Still listen to those once in a while.


 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yeah, I did too. Not bad at all for the price.


 
  I'm trying to sell mine.  Last of the bass monsters in my possession I think.  It's a unique bass phone though.  Different than others in a good way.  I still like to hear it on occasion and like it.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Onkyo and call it quits.




They will not disappoint.  I'm really interested in those RHAs though, and might just grab a pair.


----------



## ericp10

Hmm? I don't know why, but the my little square ipod touch (that came out about three years ago) makes the M500 kick a lot more sub-bass. It is not sub-bass light out of the X3 or desk amp unit, but I get more out of that little iPod touch nano. A wonderful sounding portable headphone either way. Was A/Bing it out of the X3 to the X1. Both are very detailed, but the X1 is warmer sound with a much more expansive soundstage. The M500 is not super cold, but is is the more analytical sounding between the two. Both serve their purpose and the sound is magnificent from both phones.


----------



## Mackem

Oh man, so many IEMs to consider..
   
  I definitely want to upgrade from my Carbo Bassos but it's deciding what to get that is the problem. Fidelio S2s look interesting, Onkyo IE-HF300s as well. Those RHA-MA750i's look sweet aesthetically but not sure they'd have the same amount of bass as the Carbo Bassos (Carbo Basso bass is fine for me, not too much but not too little either)


----------



## 7S Cameron

mackem said:


> Oh man, so many IEMs to consider..
> 
> I definitely want to upgrade from my Carbo Bassos but it's deciding what to get that is the problem. Fidelio S2s look interesting, Onkyo IE-HF300s as well. Those RHA-MA750i's look sweet aesthetically but not sure they'd have the same amount of bass as the Carbo Bassos (Carbo Basso bass is fine for me, not too much but not too little either)


 Don't forget about the CKS1000s


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Oh man, so many IEMs to consider..
> 
> I definitely want to upgrade from my Carbo Bassos but it's deciding what to get that is the problem. Fidelio S2s look interesting, Onkyo IE-HF300s as well. Those RHA-MA750i's look sweet aesthetically but not sure they'd have the same amount of bass as the Carbo Bassos (Carbo Basso bass is fine for me, not too much but not too little either)


 

 Try Final Audio Design Heaven IV.
  Sound signature is similar, but Heaven IV does everything better across the spectrum.
  Even beyond FR, Heaven IV does have much better stage and imaging. Vocals sound fantastic.
  Heaven IV has an amazing bass, very uncharacteristic of a BA - it hits hard and tight.
   
  You can have them for just 174$:
http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-black-fi-he4bbl.html


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





benf said:


> Try Final Audio Design Heaven IV.
> Sound signature is similar, but Heaven IV does everything better across the spectrum.
> Even beyond FR, Heaven IV does have much better stage and imaging. Vocals sound fantastic.
> Heaven IV has an amazing bass, very uncharacteristic of a BA - it hits hard and tight.
> ...


 
  the heaven iv are similar to what... the S2? the heavens are indeed great, very unique mids.


----------



## nehcrow

Hey Exesteils, 
Onkyo IE HF300 or KEF M200 in your opinion? Looking at either of these two models mainly.


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> Hey Exesteils,
> Onkyo IE HF300 or KEF M200 in your opinion? Looking at either of these two models mainly.




I don't own the M200, so eric or Danny might give you a better idea of what they sound like.

But from the short period I had with them(with me literally pushing my fingers against them to keep them in, I have small ear canals) they are very technical, clean, with every part of the spectrum well represented with a overall "complete" feel to it, very impressive. They present Vivaldi's Four Season "Spring" with plenty of energy, strings and timbre were amazingly detailed. Bass extends deep, but without the excess rumble you sometimes get with Dynamics. If it weren't for my fit issues, I'd have gotten them instead of the M500.

The Onkyos on the other hand, is fun. No other way around it, anyone who owns the S2 will agree, they just make you enjoy the music, instead of just reproducing everything down to a T. The HF300 doesn't have the most neutral sound, it's bass is slightly boosted, the mids are forward-ish and vocals come through with plenty of weight, Ie, I can hear fine the vocals of The Drugs - Kids of 88 on the Onkyo, but they are slightly recessed with the KEFs, partly due to the mastering on the track. Again, taste in music is subjective, what kind of music you like also plays a big part in the choice.


----------



## DannyBai

Man, I wish the Onkyo's were in stock.  eBay is too expensive and Amazon Japan with Tenso gets to be eBay type prices.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> Man, I wish the Onkyo's were in stock.  eBay is too expensive and Amazon Japan with Tenso gets to be eBay type prices.  Ridiculous.




Indeed. It's times like these that make me happy I live near Japan. Philips, JVC, Zero Audio, Audio Technica and the recent addition of the Onkyos keeps me plenty busy trying them out.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Indeed. It's times like these that make me happy I live near Japan. Philips, JVC, Zero Audio, Audio Technica and the recent addition of the Onkyos keeps me plenty busy trying them out.


 
  Man, I'd live in Japan at any time.  I'd be more broke than I am already though.  You lucky devil.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> Man, I'd live in Japan at any time.  I'd be more broke than I am already though.  You lucky devil.




Nah, if you lived there you'd be able to audition most of the gear in Akihabara, minimising damages and just grabbing stuff you like instead of sifting through umpteen pairs to get to the one.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Nah, if you lived there you'd be able to audition most of the gear in Akihabara, minimising damages and just grabbing stuff you like instead of sifting through umpteen pairs to get to the one.


 
  Ah, good point.


----------



## DannyBai

Not sure if you dudes are into ambient stuff but I can't stop listening to this album.


----------



## Exesteils

Never tried Ambient but I'm down for anything. Will try them out when I get home. Us chatting also reminds me I need to book lodgings for my Japan trip near November.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Never tried Ambient but I'm down for anything. Will try them out when I get home. Us chatting also reminds me I need to book lodgings for my Japan trip near November.


 
  I think we're the only ones awake, lol.  In this thread anyway.  That reminds me I gotta wake up early tomorrow and it's 2:30 am here.  Work to live and live to work.  Blah.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I don't own the M200, so eric or Danny might give you a better idea of what they sound like.
> 
> But from the short period I had with them(with me literally pushing my fingers against them to keep them in, I have small ear canals) they are very technical, clean, with every part of the spectrum well represented with a overall "complete" feel to it, very impressive. They present Vivaldi's Four Season "Spring" with plenty of energy, strings and timbre were amazingly detailed. Bass extends deep, but without the excess rumble you sometimes get with Dynamics. If it weren't for my fit issues, I'd have gotten them instead of the M500.
> 
> The Onkyos on the other hand, is fun. No other way around it, anyone who owns the S2 will agree, they just make you enjoy the music, instead of just reproducing everything down to a T. The HF300 doesn't have the most neutral sound, it's bass is slightly boosted, the mids are forward-ish and vocals come through with plenty of weight, Ie, I can hear fine the vocals of The Drugs - Kids of 88 on the Onkyo, but they are slightly recessed with the KEFs, partly due to the mastering on the track. Again, taste in music is subjective, what kind of music you like also plays a big part in the choice.


 
  Wow concise comparison there Exesteils, really appreciate it 
 I too had the S2's - had to sell them, the fit was never great with me, there was always a harsh treble presence to me. But I loved pretty much every aspect of it aside from that added treble harshness
  Would Onkyo's make a good replacement?
  M200's sound really appealing but since I use IEM's everyday I don't want the hassle of fiddling with a bad fit. I really just want to pop them in and enjoy. :\ Tough choices...


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Well I gave it the old college try and for the most part the KEF M200s are absolutely stunning in more ways than one. I have decided to return these. It kinda pains me because I like how they sound. I found out that my FXD tips give and unnatural curve to the sound. The mids are more pushed back in the mix which is not what I want. The FXD tips are not perfect fit for me either but ended up being better than anything else I tried. I have more than your average set of tips and none of them work except the FXDs and Complys set backward.
> 
> After using my comfortable S2s all day and then trying again to get these to fit right in my ears. I give up. It is shocking to me that these earphones in all indications are top notch in sound design and are excellent in all aspects except for the one aspect that is truly important.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Wow concise comparison there Exesteils, really appreciate it
> I too had the S2's - had to sell them, the fit was never great with me, there was always a harsh treble presence to me. But I loved pretty much every aspect of it aside from that added treble harshness
> Would Onkyo's make a good replacement?
> M200's sound really appealing but since I use IEM's everyday I don't want the hassle of fiddling with a bad fit. I really just want to pop them in and enjoy. :\ Tough choices...


 
  I understand that small ear canals might have a problem with IEMs as some of the drivers are too big, but the M200's fit is bad for those with large ear canals? Are the large tips still too loose or something?
  It would be such a pain to keep readjusting the fit


----------



## Dsnuts

It is just my left side. My left ear canal seem to be in a different shape than my right. It keeps on poping out no matter what.The problem is my canal is somewhat V shape from out to in. The KEF M200 tips are kinda square shape. Square don't fit the V shape so I am unlucky.  I have no issues if there is a housing involved in the fit but the issue here is, there is nothing holding in the tip into my ears beside the tip itself. The hook doesn't hold the earphones into the ear they just hold the entire package so the giant sized earphone don't fall out.. The sound is awesome because of the large housing but also suffers from it if you have any variation inside your ear canals. If both of your ear canals are the same exact shape you will have better luck with the fit.
   
  I was reading on the KEF thread and there was another member that has the exact same issue I ran into. I would love nothing more than to keep these but not if they can't fit.. I have an otterbox filled with tips and none of them work for me. Time to return..


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> It is just my left side. My left ear canal seem to be in a different shape than my right. It keeps on poping out no matter what.The problem is my canal is somewhat V shape from out to in. The KEF M200 tips are kinda square shape. Square don't fit the V shape so I am unlucky.  I have no issues if there is a housing involved in the fit but the issue here is, there is nothing holding in the tip into my ears beside the tip itself. The hook doesn't hold the earphones into the ear they just hold the entire package so the giant sized earphone don't fall out.. The sound is awesome because of the large housing but also suffers from it if you have any variation inside your ear canals. If both of your ear canals are the same exact shape you will have better luck with the fit.
> 
> I was reading on the KEF thread and there was another member that has the exact same issue I ran into. I would love nothing more than to keep these but not if they can't fit.. I have an otterbox filled with tips and none of them work for me. Time to return..


 
  I've read that the Auvio tips can fit on them, do they not work?


----------



## Dsnuts

They do fit but does the same thing where they just pop out small to large. The reason why the FXD tips works is because they are more like earbuds in size. I had to use the large tips which is more like XL in size but they ended up not giving the full sound I wanted.. I can hear how good they are by holding them into my ear with the stock tips..What a shame.  I will have no issues with the Onkyos at all because I can fit the entire housing into my ears much like AT iems. Now that I have to return these I will get them Onkyos when they come out.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





fnkcow said:


> I understand that small ear canals might have a problem with IEMs as some of the drivers are too big, but the* M200's fit is bad for those with large ear canals?* Are the large tips still too loose or something?
> It would be such a pain to keep readjusting the fit


 
   
  The large tips aren't too loose for me, and I have large canals.


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> Wow concise comparison there Exesteils, really appreciate it
> 
> I too had the S2's - had to sell them, the fit was never great with me, there was always a harsh treble presence to me. But I loved pretty much every aspect of it aside from that added treble harshness
> Would Onkyo's make a good replacement?
> M200's sound really appealing but since I use IEM's everyday I don't want the hassle of fiddling with a bad fit. I really just want to pop them in and enjoy. :\ Tough choices...




The S2 are really good. But if you're having problems with them then the M200 might be a gamble. I have both S2 and HF300, but I already promised the S2 to a fellow Head-fier here. Both do certain things right and are fun in their own right, but I just find the extra bass omph and forward mids more my thing. If you liked the S2, the Onkyos will not disappoint.


----------



## Mackem

The build quality and general appearance of the Onkyos look amazing. I definitely think they'd be an improvement to my Carbo Basso.


----------



## blueangel2323

dsnuts said:


> It is just my left side. My left ear canal seem to be in a different shape than my right. It keeps on poping out no matter what.The problem is my canal is somewhat V shape from out to in. The KEF M200 tips are kinda square shape. Square don't fit the V shape so I am unlucky.  I have no issues if there is a housing involved in the fit but the issue here is, there is nothing holding in the tip into my ears beside the tip itself. The hook doesn't hold the earphones into the ear they just hold the entire package so the giant sized earphone don't fall out.. The sound is awesome because of the large housing but also suffers from it if you have any variation inside your ear canals. If both of your ear canals are the same exact shape you will have better luck with the fit.
> 
> I was reading on the KEF thread and there was another member that has the exact same issue I ran into. I would love nothing more than to keep these but not if they can't fit.. I have an otterbox filled with tips and none of them work for me. Time to return..



 
Hmm sounds like they would fit me perfectly then. I hate V-shaped tips and can only use more square tips. Isn't it wonderful how different people's ears are


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





mackem said:


> *The build quality and general appearance of the Onkyos look amazing.* I definitely think they'd be an improvement to my Carbo Basso.


 
  I'm also keeping tabs on them. I'm waiting to see if they're better or as good as the CKS1000 before making a decision, they certainly seem similar going by descriptions of them. I would have the CKS1000 by now if it wasn't for them reverting to their original price on amazon jp when I was going to buy them


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> The S2 are really good. But if you're having problems with them then the M200 might be a gamble. I have both S2 and HF300, but I already promised the S2 to a fellow Head-fier here. Both do certain things right and are fun in their own right, but I just find the extra bass omph and forward mids more my thing. If you liked the S2, the Onkyos will not disappoint.


 
  Dayum, officially hyped up. Technically they are on par with S2's, just with a bass emphasis, more forward mids and less treble emphasis? Seems pretty ideal to me. Soundstage and imaging is pretty good too I assume?
 Just need a cheap place to buy them from now haha (if they are even released yet lol)


----------



## Darknet

gee simpson said:


> I'm also keeping tabs on them. I'm waiting to see if they're better or as good as the CKS1000 before making a decision, they certainly seem similar going by descriptions of them. I would have the CKS1000 by now if it wasn't for them reverting to their original price on amazon jp when I was going to buy them


A

What were they before if they're around 17000 yen at this point in time? 
The Onkyos dont look all that great imo though but hey personal opinion. Anyways if they do sound as good as the CKS1000 i might have to check them out given that they're significantly cheaper.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I'm also keeping tabs on them. I'm waiting to see if they're better or as good as the CKS1000 before making a decision, they certainly seem similar going by descriptions of them. I would have the CKS1000 by now if it wasn't for them reverting to their original price on amazon jp when I was going to buy them


 
  Yeah they're the two I'm looking at.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Quote: 





darknet said:


> A
> 
> What were they before if they're around 17000 yen at this point in time?
> The Onkyos dont look all that great imo though but hey personal opinion. Anyways if they do sound as good as the CKS1000 i might have to check them out given that they're significantly cheaper.


 
  I meant they had reverted to their current price of 17,000 JPY. They were down at 13,000 for a few months.


----------



## dnullify

I'm hoping the onkyos will be a stocked prime item on amazon at that price, and not just a special order "ships in 1-2 months" item. Just another to add to the wait list.


----------



## TooLazy

Well, I might be an absolute ******* (EDIT: hah, I didn't expect that to be censored) to ask here - though I hope I'm not, but I've read a couple (dozen) pages back in this thread and people around here seem rather knowledgable and I'm not getting _that_ much help in the recommendations subforum.
  So, to get to the point, I'm looking for a pretty balanced IEM for about $60 with some nice, pretty tight bass, which is comfortable when worn over-the-ear. I really like what I've read about the VSonic VSD1 and (especially) the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Could anyone give me some insight on how well either of these would work for listening to various genres (metal, classical, rock, some electronic, etc.) from an iPod Touch - so not a lot of power to drive them.
   
  If I'm in the wrong place, though, please be nice about it.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





toolazy said:


> Well, I might be an absolute ******* (EDIT: hah, I didn't expect that to be censored) to ask here - though I hope I'm not, but I've read a couple (dozen) pages back in this thread and people around here seem rather knowledgable and I'm not getting _that_ much help in the recommendations subforum.
> So, to get to the point, I'm looking for a pretty balanced IEM for about $60 with some nice, pretty tight bass, which is comfortable when worn over-the-ear. I really like what I've read about the VSonic VSD1 and (especially) the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Could anyone give me some insight on how well either of these would work for listening to various genres (metal, classical, rock, some electronic, etc.) from an iPod Touch - so not a lot of power to drive them.
> 
> If I'm in the wrong place, though, please be nice about it.


 
   
  I'm not good at genre sound impressions, but for rock and electronic music, I really enjoy the vsd1's. They are pretty balanced and overall sound great. And they are very comfortable to wear over the ears (although the channels are then reversed).


----------



## TooLazy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm not good at genre sound impressions, but for rock and electronic music, I really enjoy the vsd1's. They are pretty balanced and overall sound great. And they are very comfortable to wear over the ears (although the channels are then reversed).


 

 How come the channels are reversed when worn over-the-ears?
   
  Also, I notice that you have the ZA Bassos, would the bass be too overpowering on those?


----------



## DannyBai

Basso's bass is a little slower than the other two and is more sub focused.  Tenore's might be the best option but not sure how well it'll stay wearing over ear.  VSD1's work well over ear.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





toolazy said:


> How come the channels are reversed when worn over-the-ears?
> 
> Also, I notice that you have the ZA Bassos, would the bass be too overpowering on those?


 
   
  The vsd1's are meant to be worn down. But they are just as comfortable to me worn over the ear (in fact they seem to fit better for me over the ears). But you have to reverse the drivers/ears. I use them mainly off of my rockboxed clip zip which allows for channel swapping, so it's not a problem for me. And some people don't mind if the channels are swapped.
   
  The bassos bass isn't overpowering to me at all, and I love them. I would have recommended them except that I'm not sure how well they can be worn over the ears. Also, you mentioned "pretty balanced" and the bassos are a bit more V-shaped than the VSD1's (and they also have a deeper and larger soundstage).


----------



## d marc0

I wear the Basso over the ear when at work. No problem; very secure and comfortable as well. Just make sure it's deeply inserted to make it a bit more flushed on your ears.


----------



## TooLazy

Thanks everyone for the replies! 

After that explanation of the channel reverse issues with the VSD1 and hearing that the Bassos (and due to the similar drivers, I assume the Tenores as well) can be worn over-ear, I'm leaning heavily towards them. (Also the possible problems with driver flex with the Bassos have scared me away from them a little.)

The only problem is getting my hands on a pair - is using Tenso still the best way to buy them? Ebay seems slow and a bit pricier. Or is there any other IEM with similar qualities that's easier to acquire?


----------



## ericp10

So I reached out to KEF for extra tips (wear the large) and they were receptive. I'm telling you this for those of you who heard the M200 but couldn't get a good fit, or if you're just concerned about the fit. KEF seems to be open for comments and suggestions about its products. They got back to me promptly and the email was very friendly. I didn't get into fit issues with them because I have none, but lack of tips was a concern for me. So maybe they'll work on the fit in a future model, because it's really a shame to miss out on the M200's wonderfully refined sound.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





toolazy said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies!
> 
> After that explanation of the channel reverse issues with the VSD1 and hearing that the Bassos (and due to the similar drivers, I assume the Tenores as well) can be worn over-ear, I'm leaning heavily towards them. (Also the possible problems with driver flex with the Bassos have scared me away from them a little.)
> 
> The only problem is getting my hands on a pair - is using Tenso still the best way to buy them? Ebay seems slow and a bit pricier. Or is there any other IEM with similar qualities that's easier to acquire?


 
   
  why are the nuforce 700m not being considered?


----------



## Darknet

Quote: 





gee simpson said:


> I meant they had reverted to their current price of 17,000 JPY. They were down at 13,000 for a few months.


 
  oh thanks lol that answered the question I was asking. I didn't realize they were at 13000 and I was going to get them, but I guess now I'll wait or just get the fidelio s2.


----------



## TooLazy

daveyostrow said:


> why are the nuforce 700m not being considered?



I must've overlooked them. Any particular reason you'd recommend them over the others?


----------



## mikaveli06

Wayne, or anyone else.....have u paired the x3 with TPeos h-200? My x3 arrives in the morning.


----------



## MrEleventy

Ok, after this week I'm going to have some cash for some new hps because I have a feeling that the dt880s are going to need a new home since the t90s landed. I need to step up my iem game. What's the skinny on something neutral/ slightly warm for 200-300?


----------



## waynes world

^ Kef M200 apparenty!


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm worried about fit with that one. I might look into the FADs or ath cks1000.


----------



## Dsnuts

Get them from Amazon and try them out. If they fit you. Your gonna be pretty happy with the sound. If not then at least you tried em. No harm no foul. You get a refund and onto another phone. The sound is worth it to try out for certain.
   
  I think for me. I will give the Onkyos a try next whenever they release them. For now I am happy listening to my S2s n CKS1000.


----------



## MrEleventy

That is a good point... hmm. going to hit up amz now. hehe. Spending big while I can because in a minute, spending is going to be on lockdown. Buying a house so wifey is oking this last splurging. Helps that I got her a new leather wallet, purse and jacket.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha the old get her something so I can get me something trick. I used that in the past.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Wayne, or anyone else.....have u paired the x3 with TPeos h-200? My x3 arrives in the morning.


 
  I have but to be honest I've been so immersed into the M200 that there's nothing that stands out in my mind with the pairing.


----------



## ericp10

Guys, we all respect Dsnuts' experiences with headphones and earphones, but don't let his first negative one talk you out of trying these for yourself. I'm telling you the sound of the M200 is not knocking at the door, but it's up there with the ASG-2, W4, FI-BA-SS, and surpasses the EX1000, H-200, and CKS1000 to my ears. It's a treat to the ears.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Guys, we all respect Dsnuts' experiences with headphones and earphones, but don't let his first negative one talk you out of trying these for yourself. I'm telling you the sound of the M200 is not knocking at the door, but it's up there with the ASG-2, W4, FI-BA-SS, and surpasses the EX1000, H-200, and CKS1000 to my ears. It's a treat to the ears.




Indeed. I shudder to think what they'll do to the market when they come up with a medium/small sized housing IEMs for their next release.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

what about those new Martin Logan 90s??


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Indeed. I shudder to think what they'll do to the market when they come up with a medium/small sized housing IEMs for their next release.


 
   
  Yea Exetells. I'm thinking the shells are so large to to give the bass room to push large amounts of air, because the sub-bass is massive and clear. I mean I'm shock how deep these earphones go.


----------



## ericp10

But it's nowhere near a muddy boomy bass. Some of the best bass I'ver ever heard out of any universal.


----------



## dweaver

mreleventy said:


> Ok, after this week I'm going to have some cash for some new hps because I have a feeling that the dt880s are going to need a new home since the t90s landed. I need to step up my iem game. What's the skinny on something neutral/ slightly warm for 200-300?




Like some other have said, try out the M200. Sonically they are Exactly what your asking for and are worth trying in case you don't have a fit issue.

I posted my initial impressions in the appreciation thread.


----------



## dweaver

dannybai said:


> Not sure if you dudes are into ambient stuff but I can't stop listening to this album.




Very nice Danny and awesome on the M200


----------



## Dsnuts

Wish I could have kept them..Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Wish I could have kept them..Oh well it is what it is.




There's always next time. Just like ZA and Onkyo, they have proven that they know their stuff when it comes to music, a little tweaking is all that's needed to make them truly impressive in an overall sense.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Wish I could have kept them..Oh well it is what it is.


 

 LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know you are still lusting for them, me on the other hand, not so much. DAT GIANT HANGER CRAMPS MY STYLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
 ...................


----------



## Darknet

Could anyone give a brief comparison of the cks1000 and the fidelio s2 please? I listen to a lot of edm, I think the cks1000 might be better for that in general but the s2 is around $40 cheaper. I guess I'm mainly wondering how the bass compares really since both seem to have excellent mids and highs. Sorry if this has been asked/mentioned earlier.


----------



## dweaver

I can totally see the Kef tips not working for some people, just to bad you were one of them DS. I also see some people just never liking their fit style even if they fit, they go contrary to most IEM tips. For me because I am always looking for a shallow fit these are good for me.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dweaver said:


> I can totally see the Kef tips not working for some people, just to bad you were one of them DS. I also see some people just never liking their fit style even if they fit, they go contrary to most IEM tips. For me because I am always looking for a shallow fit these are good for me.


 
  So... an IEM that doesnt look like one, doesnt fit like one, and doesnt sound like one..
  Very mind-boggling!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know you are still lusting for them, me on the other hand, not so much. DAT GIANT HANGER CRAMPS MY STYLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ha, as long as its comfortable it doesnt look so bad.


----------



## TooLazy

Quote: 





toolazy said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies!
> 
> After that explanation of the channel reverse issues with the VSD1 and hearing that the Bassos (and due to the similar drivers, I assume the Tenores as well) can be worn over-ear, I'm leaning heavily towards them. (Also the possible problems with driver flex with the Bassos have scared me away from them a little.)
> 
> The only problem is getting my hands on a pair - is using Tenso still the best way to buy them? Ebay seems slow and a bit pricier. Or is there any other IEM with similar qualities that's easier to acquire?


 

 A tiny bump in hope of getting some replies, if you don't mind.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Guys, we all respect Dsnuts' experiences with headphones and earphones, but don't let his first negative one talk you out of trying these for yourself. I'm telling you the sound of the M200 is not knocking at the door, but it's up there with the ASG-2, W4, FI-BA-SS, and surpasses the EX1000, H-200, and CKS1000 to my ears. It's a treat to the ears.


 

 Are you implying that W4 is as good as FI-BA-SS and ASG-2 at around 1/3 of a price?
  W4R is just 325$ now at Amazon...


----------



## ericp10

"Are you implying that W4 is as good as FI-BA-SS and ASG-2 at around 1/3 of a price?

W4R is just 325$ now at Amazon..."


Okay, I'm on my computer instead of mobile phone and rereading your question. Top tier equal a certain level of earphones that are top technically. So technically the W4 is "as good" as the FI-BA-SS and ASG-2. Does that mean the W4 sounds better than those two? For me, no, but for others maybe. Hope that clears things up.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I'm implying that the W4 is a top tier with those others. I didn't state which is better. But the m200 can hang in top tier with them.


 
   
  I don't understand what you are saying. Doesn't "is a top tier with those others" mean "as good"?


----------



## ericp10

delete


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't think I'm getting what you're asking. Please ask your original question again in a different way.


 

 Is W4 as good as FI-BA-SS and ASG-2?
  It is much cheaper - at around 1/3 of a price.


----------



## vwinter

He's asking you to wade into dangerous waters. 


I thought a modified W4 I auditioned was really very good. What kept it away from being spectacular was that it somehow sounded less natural than other high end models I'be heard. I can't really say how =/

An odd bird of an enigma that phone IMO. Like a wild beast that's been caged. Very good resolution and I was especially impressed with how they tuned it for coherency.


----------



## nihontoman

Cowon has new iems, hybrid stuff guys!!!  soo, who's going to test them out?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Cowon has new iems, hybrid stuff guys!!!  soo, who's going to test them out?


 
  It's not exactly new  - it was released few months ago or so. Mark already reviewed it http://www.head-fi.org/t/673624/cowon-eh2-review


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> Cowon has new iems, hybrid stuff guys!!!  soo, who's going to test them out?


 

 The EH2? I've heard of them but never really caught my attention so I went with the H-200 instead.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> It's not exactly new  - it was released few months ago or so. Mark already reviewed it http://www.head-fi.org/t/673624/cowon-eh2-review


 





 it's been out for this long?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> it's been out for this long?


 
  I'm not sure how long ago but I remember checking it out a couple of months ago.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Just bought the Carbo Bassos from Mikaveli06.  Will be comparing to the Carbo Tenore and NuForce NE-700X.
> 
> Because of you guys, this is what I have/had:
> 
> ...


 
  I spent 2 hours comparing the Basso, Tenore, and NuForce NE-700X.  They are all good!  I tested on pop and rock from my laptop on rdio.com.
   
  Tips:  None of the stock tips sealed well on the Bassos, so I tried the Meelectronics M6 double flange and they sounded much better.  Both the Tenore and Basso sound better with these tips than stock.
   
  Bass: In terms of quantity, NE-700x > Basso > Tenore.
   
  Vocals:  Tenore better than Basso better than NE-700X.
   
  The left Basso had driver flex when I push them into my ears, but once in, they sound perfect.  Why is driver flex an issue if it's only heard during insertion?
   
  Still need to listen more before deciding which one I want to keep.


----------



## mymymyopie

I posted this in the KEF500/200 thread. Listening to them now, excellent (after the tip change).
   
 I tried these out looking for a new IEM. I found that a pair of Monster MD Trumpet tips work perfectly, giving a much wider option in terms of comfort. The original tips really hurt my ears, I was thinking I would have to send them back. Great sound, too much pain though. Just felt nasty (all three sizes). Pulled out the Trumpet box and tried a smallish pair of tapered single flange silicone gray tips, immediate relief, sound still fantastic. All there. The Trumpet are large microdrivers, so they have a very large sound tube, and the tips are large enough to cover the massive KEF tube but not enough to slip off and remain in your ear.
  
 As for isolation, with the Monster tips they isolate as well as any other in-ears I have owned, which is limited. But no noise issues and with these tips they feel like a deep insertion headphone. Not so with the OEM tips.


----------



## ericp10

An high-end audio retailer is going to let me listen to the Cardas mirror earphone in the near future. I'll report to you guys soon after I hear it.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> An high-end audio retailer is going to let me listen to the Cardas mirror earphone in the near future. I'll report to you guys soon after I hear it.


 
  those are the iems which have cables so strong you can hang yourself with them, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  will be waiting for the impressions


----------



## vwinter

nihontoman said:


> those are the iems which have cables so strong you can hang yourself with them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wink wink nudge nudge? :blink:


----------



## stevenlongs

nihontoman said:


> those are the iems which have cables so strong you can hang yourself with them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gonna have to use this criterion for judging future IEMs. "Can I hang myself in these? Yes? Good they should hold up."


----------



## blueangel2323

Gives new meaning to cables that last a lifetime...


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Could anyone give a brief comparison of the cks1000 and the fidelio s2 please? I listen to a lot of edm, I think the cks1000 might be better for that in general but the s2 is around $40 cheaper. I guess I'm mainly wondering how the bass compares really since both seem to have excellent mids and highs. Sorry if this has been asked/mentioned earlier.


 

 For EDM your gonna want the CKS1000. The Fidelio is more neutral in sound signature and the sound is good for EDM as the bass end is solid on them but not exceptional like the CKS1000s for EDM.
   
  If you don't want to pay that much you can opt for the NE-700 or Bassos. Both will sound great for EDM.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> An high-end audio retailer is going to let me listen to the Cardas mirror earphone in the near future. I'll report to you guys soon after I hear it.


 
  This will be good to know from a source I trust and I hope you can hear the RE-600's at some point too.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> This will be good to know from a source I trust and I hope you can hear the RE-600's at some point too.


----------



## juggos

Hey guys two of this threads favorites are on sale for a great deal and I'm having a hard time not biting. See Darknet's post below for a better idea of what I'm refering to.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





juggos said:


> Hey guys check out the latest drops on massdrop. Two of this threads favorites are on there now and I'm having a hard time not biting


 
  ????


----------



## Darknet

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> For EDM your gonna want the CKS1000. The Fidelio is more neutral in sound signature and the sound is good for EDM as the bass end is solid on them but not exceptional like the CKS1000s for EDM.
> 
> If you don't want to pay that much you can opt for the NE-700 or Bassos. Both will sound great for EDM.


 
  Thank you so much for all your responses and help! I'm going to stop asking questions now lol since I think I know enough to make a good decision (pretty much save up for cks1000 since I've been reading the cks1000 thread and they seem perfect for me). Kind of sucks that I missed the 14000 yen period though so i guess I'll wait for the price to come down.
   
  Even though I'm saving up for the cks1000 at the moment, those *mass*ively *drop*ping x1s are also tempting. Might have to sell the q701s to fund that haha. 
  *cough* eric *cough* 
   
  Edit: well this isn't the deals thread so maybe not so much obscurity needed... though I'm guessing the other one is a fairly familiar dap?


----------



## ericp10

So dweaver gets credit for finding the first non-KEF tip that I've tried and gives a better fit than the - wonderful sounding - stock tips. It's the large UE900 tips (my go to tips for my CKS1000 and H-200). I never thought to try try them because of just an assumption that they wouldn't fit, but they do fit as dweaver stated (not all the way down the stem like the stock tips, but over the first half (where the micro-driver is actually housed). And they fit without great fuss to get them on, and nice and snug.

 dweaver deserves kudos for discovering a non stock tip that actually works excellent for the KEF! It fits with no struggle and allows for a deeper (but still shallow) fit. And as dweaver stated, it doesn't change the sound at all (well, it may bring out even a little more sub-bass, not that it's needed, but it remains beautiful clean bass). Actually to my ears it seems to refine an already highly refined earphone a tad bit more. NICE!!! Great fine dweaver! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now, someone else stated that the Monster tips work well too. I might try those later, but since the UE900 are my favorite silicon tips right now (I loved the tips more than the UE900 earphone), I'm experiencing audio bliss!!


----------



## dweaver

The good news about the UE tips is they can ordered I believe and man they simply complete the M200. These are now as comfortable an IEM I have owned.


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ This is the 1st time i have heard of them, why so much hate from the admins of this site??? Care to inform. PM me if you feel necessary. LoL


 

 Here's an explanation:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/651409/the-deals-thread-ii-read-the-first-post/2490#post_9603610


----------



## sfwalcer

Got it thanks!!!


----------



## mikaveli06

X3 came in today.....i think its a great dap. Clean and powerfull. Couple things cleaned up in firmware updates and i say its well worth the $200. Love to see where x5 goes from here.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Shooooooooot i am down for one if it's $190 shipped.




Same here. Too bad I'm in SEA so forwarding's going to be a PiTA


----------



## DannyBai

There's one for sale in the fs forum with 32gb card for $190.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> There's one for sale in the fs forum with 32gb card for $190.




I meant the X1s. Not really looking for a new PMP.


----------



## daveyostrow

I have to let everyone know. the peos H-100 is a hidden basshead king. with EQ on the lowest freq they are just as bassy, or more so than the xb90ex. and because it has a separate driver the rest of the spectrum is unaffected. its crazy, just crazy bass with sparkly and never harsh highs.
  if anyone has they should give it a shot.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> I have to let everyone know. the peos H-100 is a hidden basshead king. with EQ on the lowest freq they are just as bassy, or more so than the xb90ex. and because it has a separate driver the rest of the spectrum is unaffected. its crazy, just crazy bass with sparkly and never harsh highs.
> if anyone has they should give it a shot.


 

 I'm selling my pair on the for sale forum's. They are a great bass earphone, and have a general V shape sound overall. Still, quite nice for the price. When I first got them I listened nonstop to them for months.
  I have so many earphones, that some have to go eventually, especially as I've gone the route of more expensive offerings of late.


----------



## DannyBai

exesteils said:


> I meant the X1s. Not really looking for a new PMP.



Oh that's right. I saw that awesome deal earlier. Great headphone.


----------



## daveyostrow

same here... i have gone overboard recently


----------



## sfwalcer

^ DAMN Cali taxes for those X1s, GRRRRR!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It comes out to $204 for me. 
   
  Kinda tempted to wait it out some mo' not exactly in a rush to get them again. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> Oh that's right. I saw that awesome deal earlier. Great headphone.




Yup. Is the deal still on? Never used that site before.


----------



## mochill

Sfwalcer get the x1 now!!!!! They are the big brother to the gr07 bass edition


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> Sfwalcer get the x1 now!!!!! They are the big brother to the gr07 bass edition


 

 LoL, calm down mochill, i already had them and resold them once already, they don't sound that similar to the gr07 BEs. The BEs still has better bass texture.  Damn Cali taxes always ruins deals, it's only $14 but still don't wanna give The Man a cut.


----------



## mochill

They are similar sounding


----------



## DannyBai

exesteils said:


> Yup. Is the deal still on? Never used that site before.



Only two purchased so its $239.99. Seven days left.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





mochill said:


> They are similar sounding


 

 I would say they are similar in their more analytical presentation but yet still maintain a fun quality deep bass extension. The mids on the gr07 BEs are much more in your face than the X1s from my short listen. It's suffice on the X1s but it's not as forward as the BEs.
   
  Highs on the BEs also have more extension and sparkle but the X1s is pretty close. The X1's has much bigger stage/ air/ instrument separation due to it being ope backs so they have a leg up on the BEs there. They are both great sounding that's for sure.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Only two purchased so its $239.99. Seven days left.


 

 But 10 has already committed so only need 5 mo' to get the $189.99 price??? Not sure how it works as well, but it seems to work that way me thinks.


----------



## Kamakahah

Once people commit they are in and the price drops. It'll make it. No doubt.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Once people commit they are in and the price drops. It'll make it. No doubt.


 

 Yeah there is already 12 peps should i go in as well.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah there is already 12 peps should i go in as well. h34r:




I'm paying as soon as I get home. The JVCs can wait


----------



## DannyBai

Even at $239, its a good price but at $189...DO IT.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Even at $239, its a good price but at $189...DO IT.


 

 Meh you didn't use the magical gif.
... DONE!!!


----------



## nehcrow

Hey guys what do you recommend as a good portable DAC/amp solution for the X1?
 Looking to make the most of my beautiful beautiful X1's


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah there is already 12 peps should i go in as well.


 
  Okay, I'm confused! I thought you didn't like the X1? Didn't you just sell your pair?


----------



## Grayson73

Has anyone tried the Ultimate Ears UE600 / UE600VI?  Would like to know thoughts on how they compare to the Basso, Tenore, and NE-700X.


----------



## dnullify

ugh... X3, or X1?
   
  I don't really have any full sized open headphones right now... But my only source is my iPhone +C421...
   
  anyone care to comment?


----------



## blueangel2323

I would go with X1, especially at the price you can find them on sale for sometimes. See the Deals thread for a great deal from an unspeakable site.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> ugh... X3, or X1?
> 
> I don't really have any full sized open headphones right now... But my only source is my iPhone +C421...
> 
> anyone care to comment?


 
   
  Agree with blueangel. If you want full sized open headphones, the X1's are awesome. And for the going prices? Wow wow wow.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm confused! I thought you didn't like the X1? Didn't you just sell your pair?


 
   
  He didn't have anything to amp them and wasn't sure he wanted to get an amp. So I coerced him to sell me his. And he instantly regretted it lol! Sf is amping up now though, so X1's will be sure to follow...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Hey guys what do you recommend as a good portable DAC/amp solution for the X1?
> Looking to make the most of my beautiful beautiful X1's


 
   
  What is your source?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm confused! I thought you didn't like the X1? Didn't you just sell your pair?


 
  +
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> He didn't have anything to amp them and wasn't sure he wanted to get an amp. So I coerced him to sell me his. And he instantly regretted it lol! Sf is amping up now though, so X1's will be sure to follow...


 
  = What Masa' WAYNE said, but since i am amped to the teeth NOW, IT'S ROUND 2 BABY!!!


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Agree with blueangel. If you want full sized open headphones, the X1's are awesome. And for the going prices? Wow wow wow.


 

 Are they _that_ good? I'm not as read into full size phones... are they as good/better than Mad Dog T50RPs?


----------



## blueangel2323

Mad Dogs are more neutral, X1s have more bass and more fun


----------



## Dsnuts

People that recently got their X1s I encourage you guys to do a full burn cycle. It does help tighten up that bass end.. My pair sounds so good..What cables you guys working with.? I use the cheapo media bridge cable, seems to work perfectly with the X1.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> People that recently got their X1s I encourage you guys to do a full burn cycle. It does help tighten up that bass end.. My pair sounds so good..What cables you guys working with.? I use the cheapo media bridge cable, seems to work perfectly with the X1.


 
  I have the cheap media bridge cable too (which works fine), but this one will be here tomorrow.
   
  http://www.junglee.com/In-akustik-004101015-Premium-Series-Stereo/dp/B0085LZ394


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hey X1 fans:   just ordered my X1s. whats a full burn in cycle these days for the X1s?  200 hours?  and on hip hop/psytrance etc?  would a better cable like a zu audio cable be worth the 30$ upgrade?
  thanks for your opinion gentlemen of the X1 persuasion


----------



## Dsnuts

Bassy loudness. 200 hours should be fine. People don't burn them in as they sound great from open box but with burn in the sound tightens up and opens up the mids more so..Bet your gonna love em DrBLue
   
  @ericp look forward to hear what you have to say about them cables.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> hey X1 fans:   just ordered my X1s. whats a full burn in cycle these days for the X1s?  200 hours?  and on hip hop/psytrance etc?  would a better cable like a zu audio cable be worth the 30$ upgrade?
> thanks for your opinion gentlemen of the X1 persuasion


 
  Hmmm? Silver-plated copper. Looks interesting.
   
  pure U.S. reﬁ ned, drawn and processed copper core with direct heavy deposit pure silver skin
  pure U.S. reﬁ ned, drawn and processed copper core with direct heavy deposit pure silver skin
  95% high magnitude braid screen is ﬂ oating at source end of cable terminated/shorted at load
  Zu / Gore™ two-channel single-ended transmission
  low strand count, perfect lay
  low strand count, perfect lay
  virgin white PTFE / all circuits
  PET
  PET
  thin wall aluminum
  silver bearing solder / cold forged and sealed, 100% diamagnetic
  100% diamagnetic
  yes, direction arrows printed on y-out barrel
  nil, channels are separated by virtual ground barrier
  DC—1GHz
  high magnitude silver over copper braid + Zu / Gore™ geometry
  0.065 Ω
  0.065 Ω
  130 pF
  130 pF
  47 pF
  1.6 uH
  1.6 uH
  1” [25 mm]
  0.175” [4.45 mm]
  1/2” [12.7 mm]
  0.16” [4.06 mm]
  12” [31 cm] standard, custom options available
  0.47” [12 mm]
  greater than 0.01% on all inter-channel measures
  compliant


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bassy loudness. 200 hours should be fine. People don't burn them in as they sound great from open box but with burn in the sound tightens up and opens up the mids more so..Bet your gonna love em DrBLue
> 
> *@ericp look forward to hear what you have to say about them cables.*


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow-don't read the thread for a few days and it takes me a week to catch up. Just got to the end. Was going to wait on the X3, but the forbidden site deal was too much to let go, especially since my HiSound Studio Anniversary has died and I don't seem to be able to get any help from the company. The KEF M200 and X1's are both really tempting as well, the KEF's more so as I tend to listen to my iem's more than the larger phones, but everything I read makes them both seem worth trying out (have the KEF's sitting in my cart on Amazon, waiting for me to pull the trigger). The KEF look and sound like they may work somewhat like the Audeo PFE's, which also use a hook and have a shallow fit. Those really work well for me. I personally never found the AT 1k all that easy to fit, though after trying many tips, found Complys that seem to be doing the job. Anyway, to X1 or not to X1...(they also have the Beyerdynamic DT880 Premiun for $249)


----------



## nehcrow

Orange V-Moda cable for mine. 
 Sexiness + functionality. Works fine.
 Interested in the In-Akustik cable, if it's any better


----------



## Omnom

Hey Guys just wanting a bit of community assistance here, thought I'd bite on these but I have a feeling it may be too good too be true. (Like those pesky $100 Ultrasone Pro 900's) Has anyone heard of this seller? linlinshop88810:http://myworld.ebay.com/linlinshop88810/ It seems okay, but then again he's from China, and well fakes are common from over there. I hope its legit!
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Sennheiser-IE-80-In-Ear-Headphones-Box-/330987643011

 Cheers!


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





omnom said:


> Hey Guys just wanting a bit of community assistance here, thought I'd bite on these but I have a feeling it may be too good too be true. (Like those pesky $100 Ultrasone Pro 900's) Has anyone heard of this seller? linlinshop88810:http://myworld.ebay.com/linlinshop88810/ It seems okay, but then again he's from China, and well fakes are common from over there. I hope its legit!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Sennheiser-IE-80-In-Ear-Headphones-Box-/330987643011
> 
> Cheers!


 

 At 76$ winning bid, it's clearly fake.


----------



## teddy-no-ear

I bought IE80 from this seller-It was 100% fake.......don't buy from them


----------



## Omnom

Who was I kidding....


----------



## Exesteils

omnom said:


> Who was I kidding....




If it's too good to be true, it probably is. That seller had 80+ views but 200+ reviews so something's definitely not right there.

Not to mention that something might drop considerably in price after a long period of being in the market(TF10s, for example) but they won't become dirty cheap for no apparent reason.


----------



## doctorjazz

X1 sold out at you-know-where, missed it (bought X3 as noted above), better for the bank account...


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone try the Sennheiser CXC 700?  Only $99 at Buydig after coupon *1PASS.  *Normally $179.
   
http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=SRCXC700


----------



## Kamakahah

doctorjazz said:


> X1 sold out at you-know-where, missed it (bought X3 as noted above), better for the bank account...




They might find another supplier in the near future. So if you missed this one, don't worry cause they always do ones like this again.


----------



## dnullify

Ugh, That's the last time i sleep on a decision.
   
  for some reason i didn't think there'd be a cap. Oh well.


----------



## ericp10

What have you guys heard about that Little Dot amp with like four tubes (I forget the model number)? I've been all Fiio but may step out. What's a good cheap tube amp?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> What have you guys heard about that Little Dot amp with like four tubes (I forget the model number)? I've been all Fiio but may step out. What's a good cheap tube amp?


 
   
  There are a number of Little Dot amps with four tubes (that is two power tubes and two driver tubes):  LD II, LD III and LD IV.
   
  The LD III appears to be the most popular, with the most bang for the buck.
   
  See below for more info:
   
  http://www.littledot.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=e12437ca774dec2266991c6dac8ae17b


----------



## ericp10

Thanks. Know anything about the Bravo tube amps?


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thanks. Know anything about the Bravo tube amps?


 
   
  The Bravo uses only one tube, but it is a dual triode. While I don't have any experience with them, they have a good reputation. I seem to remember that Dsnuts has one??


----------



## MrEleventy

I like not having to pick up pairs for tube amps. It's cheaper in the long run because you're not paying extra to try to get matched pairs just to run them.


----------



## ericp10

Thanks fellas!


----------



## gibosi

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> I like not having to pick up pairs for tube amps. It's cheaper in the long run because you're not paying extra to try to get matched pairs just to run them.


 
   
  With Little Dots, most people don't roll power tubes all that much, there are only 3 or 4 possibilities out there, so you simply choose one and go. Rolling driver tubes is quite cheap as they do not require "matching," and since the LD uses old TV tubes as drivers, I very rarely pay more than $8.00/tube shipped. 
   
  Rolling dual triodes can be quite a bit more expensive, I think....


----------



## fnkcow

This is one insane thread! So many different people keeping an eye on this tab!!


----------



## kova4a

Btw, I don't know how vsonic is progressing with the development of the VSD9 but Astrotec is already teasing their AX60 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTk2NDY1Njky.html, which will cost around $330


----------



## Mackem

Man this thread moves fast! Still rocking away with my Carbo Bassos, love them still, driver flex and all (I do think that it's dependent on tips though. I get flex with stock tips but not much with Meelec double flanges but those feel uncomfortable in my ears, which is a shame as they sound great)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I have the Bravo Ocean tube headphone amp, upgraded version with a NOS tube in it from ebay.  it is fantastic!
  it is smooth powerful and deslight to listen to.  gets rather hot, as the whole case acts as a heat sink.
  some of the connections are a bit loose so may have to be tightened down the road, but the sq is unbelieveably good for the price.
  Highly Recommended.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> I have the Bravo Ocean tube headphone amp, upgraded version with a NOS tube in it from ebay.  it is fantastic!
> it is smooth powerful and deslight to listen to.  gets rather hot, as the whole case acts as a heat sink.
> some of the connections are a bit loose so may have to be tightened down the road, but the sq is unbelieveably good for the price.
> Highly Recommended.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks DSnuts for your encouragement re the X! and extensive burn in.  will do. i mention the ZU cable mission ipod cable (mini to mini cable) because
  it makes a HUGE difference in SQ in connecting usb dacs to portable amps.  Sean Casey, president of ZU cable is actually a physicist by training and
  has worked some real metal magic in his proprietary cable construction.  you can also get the zu cables for about 1/3 price (compared to the zu website)
  on ebay auction or buy now tab.  there is actually a zu audio store on ebay.  seems like the x1 is using a simple mini to mini cable from the comments and pictures.


----------



## MrEleventy

gibosi said:


> With Little Dots, most people don't roll power tubes all that much, there are only 3 or 4 possibilities out there, so you simply choose one and go. Rolling driver tubes is quite cheap as they do not require "matching," and since the LD uses old TV tubes as drivers, I very rarely pay more than $8.00/tube shipped.
> 
> Rolling dual triodes can be quite a bit more expensive, I think....


Ahh ok. Yeah, I'm used to dealing with dual triode prices which can get ridiculous. All the tubes I roll in are dual. Luckily, I manage to avoid paying a lot thanks to some patience and eBay. On average, my tubes were $10-15 /each. 2 tubes skew that curve tho... 85 for a Tung-sol 5998/Chatham 2399 and 36 for a Tung-sol 7236. They were definitely worth it tho.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

im using the Zu Audio Mission iPod cables mini to mini in my portable systems.  no experience with the Gore, but the specs sound wonderful.  One of my main audio systems
  uses their top of the line cables both internally and externally and they are super super smooth and musical., among the best i have heard, and of course rather expensive.
  Sean at Zu audio will custom make cables to your specifications.  just call hiim up there, he is a pleasure to deal with. their metal work is not just  a pretty face, they do serious
  signal magic.(Im running zu soul superfly speakers in my system, which have the best "emotional response" to vocals i have ever heard in a speaker, and the cables make a big
  part of that.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Man this thread moves fast!


 
  Well, that's why I like to call it the "FOTM/CHAT Thread" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


. Something new always comes out, gets hyped and then is forgotten coz it's time to move to the new best thing. I personally like it this way coz it's interesting to keep tap and get info on some new stuff and comment on what you want wihout worrying that it's offtopic coz there's no topic to begin with 



. It's not the best thread for new users as they might get overwhelmed by all the random talk about all kinds of gear and the thread's purpose kinda shifted with time from discovering budget stuff that is bang for the buck to just discussing the new stuff that just came out and sounds great. It's more of a chat thread where friendly chaps discuss new audio gear they think sounds great.


----------



## Exesteils

^Isn't that the beauty of a thread like this? We get to know what's new, what's good and what's not. As for newbies, I find this to be a very good place to drop by if you want some answers fast. Want some IEMs under $200? Read a few pages and you'll probably be spoiled for choice.

Now excuse me, my HF300s require my attention.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

suggested motto for this thread:  RAVE ON!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  enthusiasm unleashed.....the QUEST is on!


----------



## ericp10

The ZU is on it's way to me today from ebay. In a nutshell, it's copper cable plated in silver. Just got my inakustik cable today. So I'll see which one is best and use the other cables other items I have needing a mini to mini cable. Or maybe the sound will change enough that I'll prefer certain cables for certain music.


----------



## ericp10

So I've been comparing my Mediabridge cable to the $11 more inakustik premium cable. Now this is a comparison between a highly burned-in cable - Mediabridge - and one with none at all.
   
  The conclusion right now is that it's a toss up, but there are differences in the cable. on the X1 page someone stated that the inakustik is a brighter cable. He's correct. I think the inakustik put a bit more emphasis on the highs (nothing harsh, but more emphasis). Bass is a bit less than with the Mediabridge, but may be more visceral. Soundstage sounds a tad bit wider (not by much) with the inakustik. Mids may be a tad bit more forward, but nothing by any leaps and bounds. 
   
  The Mediabridge is a warmer, darker, and fuller sounding (in the bass) cable. Which one do I like better? Well, I like the sound coming out of both of them. I can see myself switching cables, so I don't see myself returning this cable. Now, I'm expecting the $34 Zu to blow both of them out of the water. I should have that by Monday, so we'll see. Oh, the inakustick cord seems thicker, firmer and of better quality, but the connects are fancier on the Mediabridge. Both have 24k-gold plating on the connectors. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> ^Isn't that the beauty of a thread like this? We get to know what's new, what's good and what's not. As for newbies, I find this to be a very good place to drop by if you want some answers fast. Want some IEMs under $200? Read a few pages and you'll probably be spoiled for choice.
> 
> Now excuse me, my* HF300s* require my attention.


 
  Still considering these as well as the CKS1000s as an upgrade from my Bassos.


----------



## Exesteils

From you-know-where, X3's description:

That's why FiiO made the X3. This is a 24Bit/192Khz WOLFSON DAC (WM8740, same one the AK100 uses), stuck to an AD8397 amp and wrapped in black aluminum. Translation? *Baller stuck to gangster and wrapped in win.*

I Lol'ed so hard.


----------



## Mackem

The MA750i looks interesting indeed. I'm no good with all these technical audio graphs; what sort of music will they be good for? What sort of sound signature do they have?


----------



## Exesteils

By the looks of it, a very neutral sound. Clean and flat, which I know plenty here love, myself, I would have preferred it if the 200-16khz bit has slightly more curve it. But a graph can only show so much, I'll wait for the non-mic version before I bite on those.


----------



## Inks

Looks flat cause it's smoothed a lot and scaled weirdly, it actually looks bass and mid focused.


----------



## Exesteils

inks said:


> Looks flat cause it's smoothed a lot and scaled weirdly, it actually looks bass and mid focused.




Hmmm.... Bass and Mids. That might be interesting to hear.


----------



## higbvuyb

Quote: 





mackem said:


> The MA750i looks interesting indeed. I'm no good with all these technical audio graphs; what sort of music will they be good for? What sort of sound signature do they have?


 
  Nothing with any treble in it, since the treble practically disappears from 7 kHz down.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So I've been comparing my Mediabridge cable to the $11 more inakustik premium cable. Now this is a comparison between a highly burned-in cable - Mediabridge - and one with none at all.
> 
> The conclusion right now is that it's a toss up, but there are differences in the cable. on the X1 page someone stated that the inakustik is a brighter cable. He's correct. I think the inakustik put a bit more emphasis on the highs (nothing harsh, but more emphasis). Bass is a bit less than with the Mediabridge, but may be more visceral. Soundstage sounds a tad bit wider (not by much) with the inakustik. Mids may be a tad bit more forward, but nothing by any leaps and bounds.
> 
> The Mediabridge is a warmer, darker, and fuller sounding (in the bass) cable. Which one do I like better? Well, I like the sound coming out of both of them. I can see myself switching cables, so I don't see myself returning this cable. Now, I'm expecting the $34 Zu to blow both of them out of the water. I should have that by Monday, so we'll see. Oh, the inakustick cord seems thicker, firmer and of better quality, but the connects are fancier on the Mediabridge. Both have 24k-gold plating on the connectors. You can't go wrong either way.


 

 Any changes from when first purchased?. I might have to look into getting a nice cable for my X1 as well.
   
  So I promised a while ago that I would do an S2 vs XBA-3 comparo..I haven't had time really to do that until now..I have mentioned how the S2 sounds like a dynamic version of the XBA-3 and they do. The main difference for me is the presentation of the neutral sound on both earphones. The XBA-3 with 3 balanced armatures sound great but overall the sound is somewhat distant and I noticed this when comparing them to my CKS1000 as well..They do convey a very nice tidy detailed picture of the sound but I have recently discovered that the S2 has a more forward midrange over the XBA-3 and even a wider stage. The XBA-3 has got a real nice stage for sound and these are indeed source dependent compared to my S2s and have power limitations.
   
  From my Sony Z1060 the XBA-3 still sounds the best and has the best synergy out of all my players and sources. When using something like my NFB-5 they just don't do it for me they sound decidedly BA very digital and less organic sounding. So as a simple plug and play earphone the XBA-3 excel and is still one of the best earphones that I can recommend for the price. Especially now that places are liquidating them.. If you guys ever see these on sale anywhere for $100 or so and just plan on using them with your simple clips ipods cowons sony daps and the like.  I will highly recommend you buy a pair for your collection. So that is where the the XBA-3 shines. A simple DAP is all they need for their detailed sound to shine. Here is where the S2 separates themselves to the XBA-3.
   
  Being a single large dynamic and not only that. The S2 are truly pushing what is possible with a single dynamic when it comes to sound. The difference is perceivable right away when I go from the XBA-3 and S2. That fullness a good amp that brings to your sounds. I mentioned this before but the S2 is so revealing of your source if you add power it will bring that power. If you add an amp to your source you will be able to tell not only with how the dynamics of the sound expands but if the source and sound is clean, if it is warm, if the stage expands or deepens, better sound separation. Much better synergy over BA sound..
   
  It is truly a marvel. When I go back and forth on my Sony dap the difference is less but when I use my much more powerful X3. The stage is not only wider but sound is much more dynamic, fuller, organic..For guys that own an amp and want to be able to hear what your amps do to your sources.. Get yourself a pair of S2s..I can tell the smallest differences between what all my sources do with this earphone. It is a very revealing and transparent sound yet far from being analytical.. If you love the sound signature of your XBA-3 but wanted that sound to be more expandable with more power. That is exactly what the S2 will give you.
   
  Also I notice not only does the overall sound scale to your source like nothing else I have ever heard. The bass end also expands with more powerful sources. This is truly the best bass end for a neutral signature phone I can think of..So you may ask yourself I love my XBA-3. Will the S2 be something I need.
   
  The answer is a resounding. YES. and here is why.. Wait till you get these nice n burned in and then throw them on your C5s, BnH, E12s and the like. You want to hear what your amps can do yet love the sound signature of the XBA-3. Give the S2 a shot. The night I got my NFB-5. I threw on my S2 and right away the sound seemed to expand into something I was not prepared for. I was slack jawed the whole day. One of them moments where I was relistening to my collection just dumbfounded...


----------



## waynes world

Nice impressions Ds! I can swear I saw "Wayne" inserted throughout it lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Why would you not want the iem version of your X1? Lol. Actually there are clear differences from the X1s to the S2 but the S2 somehow is actually the more transparent sound over the X1. The X1 is like the grand version of these but I can get my S2s to sound very close to them or completely different depending on my mood just with messing around with eQ on fubar.. I want to say both phones don't sacrifice anything when it comes to sound.. I loved the M200s when I had them but really I didn't feel like I needed them or my life would be void of something and it is because of my more recent experiences of the S2 using much more powerful sources..My XBA-3 jives well with my Sony dap and not bad with the X3 but my S2 jives with everything I own and then shows me how my sources sound and then expands accordingly. That to me is priceless.


----------



## waynes world

I would be running the S2's off of the C3/BH or C3/E12 combo, so I'm pretty confident that they would friggin' rock - no doubt about it


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the XBA-3s limitations was just that. They are kinda useless using more power. They just don't scale. Guys spend $100s on amps to add to their sources but what good is that amp if your phones have limitations. So far and I am sure many seasoned guys will agree. Dynamics are the way to go when using amps. The S2 may sound somewhat boring to guys that are used to coloration in their sounds but wait till you unleash what they can really do on an amp. They are far from boring that is for certain. For chits and grins any of you guys own the MP8320??..Well if you can fit them in your ears that is. Try those on an amp. Your gonna wonder how those cost a mere $7.11..
   
  The S2 is like a stupid high end refined version of the MP8320. You can only imagine how this will sound from that same amp..


----------



## d marc0

Yes finally! Thanks D's for the detailed comparison.
   
  You are right; the XBA 3 is simply one of THE best IEMs in an UN-amped setup. I use it directly plugged in to my iPod Touch 5gen and there's no other setup where I've heard it better. The XBA 3 is still, to this day my go-to IEM for portability. No hassles, no amp needed, plus i have the remote to control music without pulling out my dap!
   
  In regard to the S2, I'm definitely getting them to pair with my HTC One - my music source when at work. I currently use the Basso but the absence of a remote is now starting to bother me. As much as I LOVE the Basso, I'll have to sell it to fund the S2. I'm just glad that the S2 has the same sound signature as the XBA 3 so there won't be a need to train my ears to them.
   
  Thanks again D's! As always, your'e the man!


----------



## DannyBai

I'm joining in on the S2 hype until Wayne and others try it out for themselves. Truly a bargain for the sound you will hear. Not much coloration compared to pretty much all of the stuff in this thread. Ranks in the top with the M200's.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I would be running the S2's off of the C3/BH or C3/E12 combo, so I'm pretty confident that they would friggin' rock - no doubt about it


 
   
  Yo Wayne! I guess we're on board the same ship again!
   
  BTW I got the MH1c tips look alike. Unfortunately, they're not exactly the same as the original ones that are great in keeping a seal. So what did I end up using with the H200???
   
  I got the Sony Hybrid noise isolating tips (with foam) that I got off the XBA1 i bought for $20! I'm using the large size and it's an excellent pair for the H200. Keeps an excellent seal for a shallow insertion type and they are also very comfortable. The best thing about them... they make the H200 sound at its BEST!!! I've used tonnes of other tips with the H200 and I can definitely say that the Sony Hybrid noise isolating tips are a MUST!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have no doubts in my mind your gonna love the S2s. Wait till you get some power on these things. Your XBA-3s are gonna cry foul. I noticed that more neutral sound sigs play better with more powerful sources vs colored sounds.. I look forward to guys that will be new to the S2s as I have put them through their paces and in the end came out with one of the best dynamics I have ever put into my ears, and really knowing what I do about what these earphones can do..And at the price these are going for..
   
  They absolutely belong as a headliner for the discovery thread..These are beyond bang for buck..These will teach you guys something about sound..Throw these on your powerful sources and you will know what I am talking about. I look forward to everyone's take on the S2.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I have no doubts in my mind your gonna love the S2s. Wait till you get some power on these things. Your XBA-3s are gonna cry foul. I noticed that more neutral sound sigs play better with more powerful sources vs colored sounds.. I look forward to guys that will be new to the S2s as I have put them through their paces and in the end came out with one of the best dynamics I have ever put into my ears, and really knowing what I do about what these earphones can do..And at the price these are going for..
> 
> They absolutely belong as a headliner for the discovery thread..These are beyond bang for buck..These will teach you guys something about sound..Throw these on your powerful sources and you will know what I am talking about. I look forward to everyone's take on the S2.


 
   
  Now I'm glad that I already have the C5! I can't wait to pair the S2s with that beast...


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea when I bought Danny's 2Stepdance amp. I was shocked at the difference the amp made from my Meridian Explorer..Just authority X10. I didn't expect that much of a difference. Then how they sound on my NFB-5. They don't sound like in ears. They sound like a wall of speakers. Lol.


----------



## dnullify

Man, the hype for the S2 has endured months. 

And here I am still waiting for them to be available on amazon.


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> Yo Wayne! I guess we're on board the same ship again!
> 
> BTW I got the MH1c tips look alike. Unfortunately, they're not exactly the same as the original ones that are great in keeping a seal. So what did I end up using with the H200???
> 
> I got the Sony Hybrid noise isolating tips (with foam) that I got off the XBA1 i bought for $20! I'm using the large size and it's an excellent pair for the H200. Keeps an excellent seal for a shallow insertion type and they are also very comfortable. The best thing about them... they make the H200 sound at its BEST!!! I've used tonnes of other tips with the H200 and I can definitely say that the Sony Hybrid noise isolating tips are a MUST!




The Hybrids are great for isolation, but I've noticed a certain tinniness to the h-200 sound due to small bore. Did you stretch them out or something?


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> The Hybrids are great for isolation, but I've noticed a certain tinniness to the h-200 sound due to small bore. Did you stretch them out or something?


 
   
  I don't notice any tinniness. As a matter of fact, the H200 sounds less sibilant with the hybrid tips. Note that I'm using the large tips and it's not even inserted in my ear canals. I've got really small ear canal and the large tips seem to sit and seal properly just at the opening of my ear canal.


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> I don't notice any tinniness. As a matter of fact, the H200 sounds less sibilant with the hybrid tips. Note that I'm using the large tips and it's not even inserted in my ear canals. I've got really small ear canal and the large tips seem to sit and seal properly just at the opening of my ear canal.




But even if the insertion depth is small, the bore size is still smaller than the stock tips. I'm currently stretching out a pair on my TF10s, hopefully, that'll work.

Currently using a pair of TSX200 Complys. Pretty good, better isolation than the stocks, with a more tamed mid.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> But even if the insertion depth is small, the bore size is still smaller than the stock tips. I'm currently stretching out a pair on my TF10s, hopefully, that'll work.
> 
> Currently using a pair of TSX200 Complys. Pretty good, better isolation than the stocks, with a more tamed mid.


 
   
  I did use the TSX200 at one time. Had to ditch them because they somehow affect how cymbals sound on the H200. They don't sound natural IMHO. They also accentuate the metallic characteristic of the BA drivers in the highs.


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> I did use the TSX200 at one time. Had to ditch them because they somehow affect how cymbals sound on the H200. They don't sound natural IMHO. They also accentuate the metallic characteristic of the BA drivers in the highs.




The cymbals... Yeah, but it's still bearable compared to the stocks. I cringe everytime I tried playing anything mid-centric, like Jpop on them, even after burn-in. I'll give the Hybrids another try tonight, they have always been my favorite, but them small bores mang.... Wish Sony came out with an entire like on tips with 3mm-6.5mm bores. That'll make me be set for life on tips. Lol


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> The cymbals... Yeah, but it's still bearable compared to the stocks. I cringe everytime I tried playing anything mid-centric, like Jpop on them, even after burn-in. I'll give the Hybrids another try tonight, they have always been my favorite, but them small bores mang.... Wish Sony came out with an entire like on tips with 3mm-6.5mm bores. That'll make me be set for life on tips. Lol


 
   
  Good luck! I hope you find the right tips for you.


----------



## dnullify

Has anyone placed an order on the (out of stock temporarily) Onkyo ie-hf300 on Amazon? They seem to have the best price, and not by a slim margin either. The Onkyo and the philips s2 are on the top of my "to try" list.
   
   
  Also, I just got a pair of PNY midtown 200, based on Joker's word in the multi review thread... I don't really have the widest collection at the moment to compare them to, but holy cow were these worth $17 (ebay). They have clear mids, pretty extended highs, and very generous lows that add some warmth to the sound. Over all they don't sound like sub-$20 IEMs, and are really well built too.
   
  Not my descovery, but they are most definitely worth at least some interest! More than worth the money i paid for them!


----------



## Exesteils

I just ordered another 2 pairs of HF300 for some friends, should be here within a few weeks. 

If you do get a chance, try both. I let about 8 people try them both fully burned-in and results are split right in the middle.


----------



## dnullify

from amazon, does it actually say that?
   
  I'm getting this:
  "Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item.
 Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available."
   
  $130 seems pretty good.


----------



## Exesteils

I'm buying from amazon.jp. 15600 yen each for them, + about 20usd for a forwarding service to get them to my doorstep. Which totals to 170usd each.


----------



## Mackem

I'm definitely keeping an eye on the IE-HF300s. The guy I bought my Bassos from on eBay has them in stock as well.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Has anyone placed an order on the (out of stock temporarily) Onkyo ie-hf300 on Amazon? They seem to have the best price, and not by a slim margin either. The Onkyo and the philips s2 are on the top of my "to try" list.
> 
> 
> Also, I just got a pair of PNY midtown 200, based on Joker's word in the multi review thread... I don't really have the widest collection at the moment to compare them to, but holy cow were these worth $17 (ebay). They have clear mids, pretty extended highs, and very generous lows that add some warmth to the sound. Over all they don't sound like sub-$20 IEMs, and are really well built too.
> ...


 
  I have over a month ago when it was $92. It doesn't give a delivery date in public, but in my que I have a delivery date between Aug. 20 - Sept. 2. So I'm hoping it's sooner than later.


----------



## dnullify

Ah, so it actually will come once you order it. I wonder if amazon is doing some sort of forwarding on their own, or if a whole stock is going to come in later this august.


----------



## cocolinho

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I do believe they ship internationally too.


 
  Yep, they do. At least it was possible with the Aune T1


----------



## G10s

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> My S2s is also another reason why I am going to return these. I don't necessarily feel the KEF M200s are leaps above in SQ over my S2. Using my X3 with these 2. Both sound excellent and I will not miss having the M200s.


 
  So, what would you recon as a real next step IEM then? I have the S2, but I'm looking for a replacement with a lot better isolation (both in and out) and something that is next step in terms of SQ. I kinda like the signature of the S2 but might want something more neutral. I listen to a super wide range of music styles (just good music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: my only criteria). Looking at SE425s but also ER4PTs. What do you think?
   
  My 1st post, BTW.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I just ordered another 2 pairs of HF300 for some friends, *should be here within a few weeks.*


 
   
  Wow, Tenso forwarding takes that long for you?


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> It is definitely a "dangerous" place...


 
  at least he didn't say: "sell your *ears*" , "sell your headphones"


----------



## Mackem

I'm currently just awaiting more reviews and impressions as I unfortunately don't have the money to purchase all of the IEMs I'm looking at as possible upgrades from my Carbo Basso. I like the sound signature and the bass quantity is fine for me (Are the Bassos considered as being bassy heavy?). My shortlist:
   
  Philips Fidelio S2
  Audio Technica ATH-CKS1000
  RHA MA750
  Onkyo IE-HF300


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


>


 
  soooo, how's the M5, DS ?


----------



## Jakkal

Also how is GR07BE DS?


----------



## ericp10

Okay, found a second tip that works well with the M200 if you really want EVEN MORE bass and the vocals even more forward. Wow! It's bit of a struggle getting them on the nozzle though (you have to put the tip down on the nozzle evenly then twist it down into position. 

Oh, the tips are the large Senn. double-flanges from the IE-8. It makes the M200 a bit of a bass monster, so this tip might not be for everyone, but M200 doesn't move inside my ears at all with these tips. So I like the stock, UE900 and the Senn tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





g10s said:


> So, what would you recon as a real next step IEM then? I have the S2, but I'm looking for a replacement with a lot better isolation (both in and out) and something that is next step in terms of SQ. I kinda like the signature of the S2 but might want something more neutral. I listen to a super wide range of music styles (just good music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Never tried those you mentioned but I just ordered the new Onkyo earphones. Don't know if they will be more neutral over the S2. You might like the RE-400.
   
  Will let you guys know how I hear the Onkyos.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





zelda said:


> soooo, how's the M5, DS ?


 
   
  I have them in my ears as I am typing.. I do like these over the R1s. They are not bad for free. I would put the sound quality at their going rate..Decent balance the mids are not as forward as I would like. A touch on the U side of sound with good but not outstanding definition. They remind me of Soundmagic sound tuning actually. I am so used to the wide stage of the S2. Other earphones seem lacking.
   
  These are average for in ears for stage and depth. They lack resolution of higher end in ears of course but for casual listening. If these ever go on sale are not bad. The bass end is strong on these not quite NE-700 strong but right up there.  Mids are not as forward from memory and bit on the dry side of sound..Bass while strong is not the quickest or the most defined but decent. The mids presentation is not as open or forward with less detail than I would like but beyond that. They have a decent enough sound. For a free pack in I will keep em..These are the type of earphones you can give to friend and they will think you spent a lot of money on them as you get a premium package with a very nice Brainwaves case and a complete set of tips. Wish all companies packed in a nice case with a complete set of tips.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Also how is GR07BE DS?


 
   
  I owned the old GR07s for a long time and I do like the BEs more so than the older GR07.. To tell you the truth I was more impressed with the VSD1 simply because of how close they sound to the GR07 for being not even half the price..The BEs are solid in ears and I wish those were out when I had my GR07s and EX600s. I ended up selling both because the lack of bass end muscle. The BEs seem to fix that issue and you all know Vsonics commitment to monitor type neutral sound.. I really liked how the BEs sounded with my X3 but couldn't hang with my S2 on my NFB-5. The soundstage I noticed especially is lacking in comparison and the GR07s are not lacking in stage..My S2 scales much better on more powerful sources. The BEs seem to be much easier to drive than my older GR07s. Which is a good thing as my old GR07 didn't jive all that well with many of my daps. .
   
  So I tried my old CKN70s on my X3 as I figured the warmer sound signature of the X3 would bode well with the CKN70s. They do indeed.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts I like it, but think you might find the new X1 cable I have too bass-light (the bass is there but not like on the Mediabridge). I'm not going to return the cable, but probably use it as an interconnect for something else in the house. Plus my Zu silver-plated cable should be here on Monday.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones

Okay, so it's not technically a discovery since it hasn't been released yet, but I do think it's worthwhile to share considering the early-adopter savings and general interest it has garnered.

Quick overview of the GEEK: it's a USB DAC that uses the TI PCM1795 which is 32-bit and 192khz. I'm not sure if the USB implementation allows the full 32 bits, but guess we'll see. Designed by Gavin Fish from Light Harmonic who are responsible for the expensive Da Vinci DAC. A nice feature is that it has two output jacks so music can be shared. The output is amplified and there are physical volume buttons. There's also something they've called the "3D Awesomifier" which is a rather lame term, but it might be cool. I usually don't dig these artificial space-creating effects, but perhaps it'll be implemented nicely by this lot. Final enclosure will be made out of aluminum, so some nice physical quality. It's also going to be made in the USA, which isn't a big thing for me but I know that means something to a lot of Americans. 

I jumped on the deal when I saw a $119 spot open up. I don't know how that happened - if someone backed out or if there was a glitch in the system, but I was pretty pleased... And now I'm pretty horrified that I was so impulsive... maybe I'll have to find out if there's a way to back out if I don't get some work soon; the film industry is so frustrating when it comes to actually doing things on schedule. So... Anyone on Head-Fi need some art or animation work done? 

But yeah, considering that this Kickstarter campaign only started about five days ago and has managed to already raise almost five times their goal amount, I get the sense it's going to be pretty successful.


----------



## nehcrow

Dsnuts, do you ever find the S2's treble too strident?
 Also what tips are you using for your S2's? I'm thinking of repurchasing them I miss them


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I owned the old GR07s for a long time and I do like the BEs more so than the older GR07.. To tell you the truth I was more impressed with the VSD1 simply because of how close they sound to the GR07 for being not even half the price..The BEs are solid in ears and I wish those were out when I had my GR07s and EX600s. I ended up selling both because the lack of bass end muscle. The BEs seem to fix that issue and you all know Vsonics commitment to monitor type neutral sound.. I really liked how the BEs sounded with my X3 but couldn't hang with my S2 on my NFB-5. The soundstage I noticed especially is lacking in comparison and the GR07s are not lacking in stage..My S2 scales much better on more powerful sources. The BEs seem to be much easier to drive than my older GR07s. Which is a good thing as my old GR07 didn't jive all that well with many of my daps. .
> 
> So I tried my old CKN70s on my X3 as I figured the warmer sound signature of the X3 would bode well with the CKN70s. They do indeed.


 
   
  Thanks for the impressions Dsnuts. GR07BE or S2 has better bass and which one has more? What about the treble and the comfort? I think both GR07 MK1 and BE are pretty easy to drive and don't need amplification.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones
> 
> Okay, so it's not technically a discovery since it hasn't been released yet, but I do think it's worthwhile to share considering the early-adopter savings and general interest it has garnered.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I saw that few days ago and it does sound interesting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Death3man

Woah, I guess this is what I get for not going on in ages, about 1000+ more posts!
   
  So guys, I'm in the money at the moment, and time to spend on some phones. Anyone want to give me a bit more insight to the CKS1000? I've read a few impressions here and there, but It's quite confusing, some say its hugely bassy, others say its moderately bassy, but bassy non the less. 
  I think for fit I'll be going for these as I've heard the FXZ200 has a lot of problems regarding that. I'm looking for that awesome deep rumbling sub bass, can these do that for me? 

 Thanks Guys!


----------



## G10s

dsnuts said:


> Never tried those you mentioned but I just ordered the new Onkyo earphones. Don't know if they will be more neutral over the S2. You might like the RE-400.
> 
> Will let you guys know how I hear the Onkyos.



Hmmm, those look like they are in the same range I would say. These are marginally different / better at most, looking at e.g. The HiFiman. Not really next step, I would say.


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





death3man said:


> Woah, I guess this is what I get for not going on in ages, about 1000+ more posts!
> 
> So guys, I'm in the money at the moment, and time to spend on some phones. Anyone want to give me a bit more insight to the CKS1000? I've read a few impressions here and there, but It's quite confusing, some say its hugely bassy, others say its moderately bassy, but bassy non the less.
> I think for fit I'll be going for these as I've heard the FXZ200 has a lot of problems regarding that. I'm looking for that awesome deep rumbling sub bass, can these do that for me?
> ...


 
   
  If you truly love sub-bass, look at this:
   

   
  Philips 3590, which can be had for 8$ on Amazon.
  I strongly prefer them to JVC FXZ-200.
   
  You *must* use them with Meelec/Brainwavz double-flange tips:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-Eartips-for-Sports-Fi-S6-M6-M6P-A161P-A151-earphones-Black-/130745455297


----------



## H20Fidelity

benf said:


> If you truly love sub-bass, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Phillips surprisingly makes some impressive bang for buck budget IEM's, first they had SHE3580, and another model I tried recently SHE9700, I was terribly surprised with SHE9700, especially it's soundstage and imaging for such a cheap IEM also its bass quality (no quantity). That's one to check up on guys, Phillips SHE9700, not for extreme bass heads though.


----------



## Exesteils

For anyone who still wants those X1s. The site we talked about has already restarted another vote for them, cast yours and we might just get another deal on them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Dsnuts, do you ever find the S2's treble too strident?
> Also what tips are you using for your S2's? I'm thinking of repurchasing them I miss them


 
   
  My pair on all my sources are very controlled. Though I have well over 500 plus hours of burn and use on my pair. I noticed my pair the mids are more forward than I perceived them from open box as well. I use UE tips which has a wider bore on them and I stopped trying tips after that as the sound is perfect for me.  I am certain for at least the first 200 hours or so the highs can sound a bit bright. I don't know if it is the combination of burn and tip selection that is doing it for me but the highs are very much in control now. Compared to my CKN70 which has upper range emphasis, perhaps a bit too much so to my ears the S2 has a very natural transition from mids to highs without excess emphasis in the region. I do feel this is yet another reason why I am a huge fan of the S2. Once they get proper they are just that.
   
  As crazy as it sounds I pretty much base how I judge other earphones from my S2. It is far from anything reference but to me it does so many things right for sound that I can easily tell what other earphones are lacking in comparison.
   
  Quote: 





jakkal said:


> Thanks for the impressions Dsnuts. GR07BE or S2 has better bass and which one has more? What about the treble and the comfort? I think both GR07 MK1 and BE are pretty easy to drive and don't need amplification.


 
  I think on standard players the BE bass is excellent again I only wished these were out when I was in the market for the GR07 as I prefer the BEs over the standard GR07 however when amped my S2 passes the BEs in bass quality. Plus I can eq my S2 to sound not only like the BEs with better stage but I can also make them sound very similar to my CKS1000 as well.
   
  The M200 does have the roomy bass thing happening with a fairly neutral type tune to the rest of the spectrum and that is one of the reasons why they sound so good. A much better FXZ200 type sound. These have room for that sound and I think one of the problems of the FXZ earphones was the lack of space for the sound.
   
  I can understand the fanfare for the Vsonic earphones but I am going to be honest. When I went from being floored with how my S2 sounded with my NFB-5 I switched to the GR07 BEs and the sound was lacking. The mids were not as forward or as engaging. The bass was not as representative of the amps power. The highs was not as controlled. and lastly the stage went from being unbelievable to closed in sounding.  That was when I realized why I sold my GR07 a while ago.
   
  They did much better for my X3 in which I would say the synergy is easily just as good as my S2 if not better but again to be honest I am ready for new Vsonic earphones.. I do look forward to their new offerings..
   
  Quote: 





death3man said:


> Woah, I guess this is what I get for not going on in ages, about 1000+ more posts!
> 
> So guys, I'm in the money at the moment, and time to spend on some phones. Anyone want to give me a bit more insight to the CKS1000? I've read a few impressions here and there, but It's quite confusing, some say its hugely bassy, others say its moderately bassy, but bassy non the less.
> I think for fit I'll be going for these as I've heard the FXZ200 has a lot of problems regarding that. I'm looking for that awesome deep rumbling sub bass, can these do that for me?
> ...


 
   
  The CKS1000 has great bass response but the FXZ200 does have the fuller sub bass happening. I would look into the KEF M200, might be what your looking for. The new Onkyo earphones I will get soon should have some solid bass response as well. If your into your sub bass the XB90EX is just that. Crazy sub bass that is more in quantity over the FXZ earphones.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I use UE tips which has a wider bore on them and I stopped trying tips after that as the sound is perfect for me.


 
  Darn it I keep seeing these UE 900 tips being perfect mentioned again n again! Seems like it's more preferred over Auvio tips and Ortofon tips! So have to get my hands on them soon


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> My pair on all my sources are very controlled. Though I have well over 500 plus hours of burn and use on my pair. I noticed my pair the mids are more forward than I perceived them from open box as well. I use UE tips which has a wider bore on them and I stopped trying tips after that as the sound is perfect for me.  I am certain for at least the first 200 hours or so the highs can sound a bit bright. I don't know if it is the combination of burn and tip selection that is doing it for me but the highs are very much in control now. Compared to my CKN70 which has upper range emphasis, perhaps a bit too much so to my ears the S2 has a very natural transition from mids to highs without excess emphasis in the region. I do feel this is yet another reason why I am a huge fan of the S2. Once they get proper they are just that.
> 
> As crazy as it sounds I pretty much base how I judge other earphones from my S2. It is far from anything reference but to me it does so many things right for sound that I can easily tell what other earphones are lacking in comparison.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can't wait until you get the IE-HF300s. You'll have to tell me how they compare to the Bassos, S2 and CKS1000.


----------



## Dsnuts

The UE silicones are a solid investment they have the best quality for guys that own multiple earphones. That is why this deal here is a great deal http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376841222&sr=1-1&keywords=ue500  You can just buy a set of UE tips on ebay I believe but a bit more gets you these UE500s which are actually pretty good earphones a solid plastic case and a set of Complys.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mackem said:


> Can't wait until you get the IE-HF300s. You'll have to tell me how they compare to the Bassos, S2 and CKS1000.


 

 I think they should be worth the investment. Seems all these audio companies going into the headphone game have been doing their RnD and coming out with something they feel is better than the field. Ie KEF.. Which is encouraging as competition only spurs on greatness.
   
  All earphone manufacturers should ask themselves what separates your product to the sea of other earphones.. If it is just the same as a competing product with your name on it. That to me is a fail. Unless that product happen to be 2 to 3X the cost. Then they are onto something. We will see.


----------



## dnullify

Damn guys, I'm not sure if this is what you guys ordered, but there's the IE-HF300 on amazon for $129 shipped from a secondary vendor with 6 left in stock...
   
  I completely impulse-bought them, as I figure by the time the reviews come in there's a good chance they'll be back "temporarily out of stock". _hopefully_ they're at least somewhat good!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Damn guys, I'm not sure if this is what you guys ordered, but there's the IE-HF300 on amazon for $129 shipped from a secondary vendor with 6 left in stock...
> 
> I completely impulse-bought them, as I figure by the time the reviews come in there's a good chance they'll be back "temporarily out of stock". _hopefully_ they're at least somewhat good!


 
  Myself and others are thinking about buying them, so I look forward to your impressions. I'm sure they won't disappoint.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your female vocal track for the day.


----------



## Dsnuts

Calling all PC gamers. Calling all PC gamers..This is a deal and thensome with a good cause behind it. Read about this and get all these games for $5. You can pledge whatever you want and the proceeds go to charity. A fantastic deal for guys that game on their PCs. https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Calling all PC gamers. Calling all PC gamers..This is a deal and thensome with a good cause behind it. Read about this and get all these games for $5. You can pledge whatever you want and the proceeds go to charity. A fantastic deal for guys that game on their PCs. https://www.humblebundle.com/


 
  +1! Humble bundle is such a great group that has been putting out great games for good causes


----------



## Dsnuts

I am DLing Dead Space 3 as I type. What a fantastic deal. I have not seen a Steam sale that can match this deal.


----------



## eke2k6

Dude...wut?! Battlefield 3, Dead Space 3, Crysis 2?! 
   
  Done.
   
  Now this is a discovery worthy of this thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is pretty crazy. My friend linked me to that and I was shocked. I thought them humble bundles were like indie games. Lol. That is like $300 plus games for $5 or a bit more if you feel generous.  I say get on that if you guys are even remotely interested in games. Spend $5 and give that to a loved one. Warning however, it might lead to slackingness.


----------



## Kamakahah

ericp10 said:


>




I was out of town, but saw this while catching up. Garage1217 makes some great tube amps and a very affordable price, especially if you have DIY skills. Might be worth your time to check it out.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





fnkcow said:


> Darn it I keep seeing these UE 900 tips being perfect mentioned again n again! Seems like it's more preferred over Auvio tips and Ortofon tips! So have to get my hands on them soon


 
   
  Just FYI, the tips that Dsnuts is talking about (from UE 400/500/600/700, P/N 993-000463) are different from the UE 900 tips (P/N 993-000631). They could be similar sounding/fitting for all I know, but ericp10 mentioned in another thread that they are not the same. I think both of these types of tips are also different from the tips that were included with the older TripleFi 10.
   
  The silicone ones in this picture are what come with the UE 900:
   





   
  It's also worth noting that the UE 700 used to have narrow bore tips by default but they updated the design at some point including the clear wide bore tips that they come with now.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Calling all PC gamers. Calling all PC gamers..This is a deal and thensome with a good cause behind it. Read about this and get all these games for $5. You can pledge whatever you want and the proceeds go to charity. A fantastic deal for guys that game on their PCs. https://www.humblebundle.com/


 
  This is amazing, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup I just loaded Dead Space 3 and it plays perfectly, all the games are legit as far as I can tell you can load most of them games on steam if you prefer that. I think Dead Space 3 and Battlefield 3 are the only 2 that require origin to play .. That has to be the best deal for games I have ever seen. Plus it is a great cause that these guys are doing here so send that link to all your friends and tell them all to get in on that deal. The more bundles they sell the more they are helping folks that need the cash.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Just FYI, the tips that Dsnuts is talking about (from UE 400/500/600/700, P/N 993-000463) are different from the UE 900 tips (P/N 993-000631). They could be similar sounding/fitting for all I know, but ericp10 mentioned in another thread that they are not the same. I think both of these types of tips are also different from the tips that were included with the older TripleFi 10.
> 
> The silicone ones in this picture are what come with the UE 900:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for clearing that up Peter. My UE500 tips are very similar to what is pictured. They look like the same tips but my pairs are all white instead of grey in color. All I know is they sound great on just about everything I own.
   
  These look just like the tips that are on my UE500s.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Ultimate-Ears-Tips-Comply-Foam-Tips-Clean-Tool-for-Most-UE-Earphones-/250951842489?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a6de53ab9


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yup I just loaded Dead Space 3 and it plays perfectly, all the games are legit as far as I can tell you can load most of them games on steam if you prefer that. I think Dead Space 3 and Battlefield 3 are the only 2 that require origin to play .. That has to be the best deal for games I have ever seen. Plus it is a great cause that these guys are doing here so send that link to all your friends and tell them all to get in on that deal. The more bundles they sell the more they are helping folks that need the cash.


 

 Yeah, Humble Bundle has been around for years but this time EA and Origin have decided to create a pretty sweet deal for the people. It's a fact that these games are going relatively cheap nowadays but still the games in this bundle are worth at least 100 bucks and while most gamers already own or have played all these games, this is a great opportunity for people who don't like spending much money on games or have just been holding off from the purchase of any of the games that are in this bundle in wait for a sale.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Myself and others are thinking about buying them, so I look forward to your impressions. I'm sure they won't disappoint.


 
  This ^ Eagerly anticipating reviews. If they sound as awesome as they look..


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I think the XBA-3s limitations was just that. They are kinda useless using more power. They just don't scale. Guys spend $100s on amps to add to their sources but what good is that amp if your phones have limitations. So far and I am sure many seasoned guys will agree. Dynamics are the way to go when using amps. The S2 may sound somewhat boring to guys that are used to coloration in their sounds but wait till you unleash what they can really do on an amp. They are far from boring that is for certain. For chits and grins any of you guys own the MP8320??..Well if you can fit them in your ears that is. Try those on an amp. Your gonna wonder how those cost a mere $7.11..
> 
> The S2 is like a stupid high end refined version of the MP8320. You can only imagine how this will sound from that same amp..


 
  Is the XBA-30 the updated version of the XBA-3?


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Peter. My UE500 tips are very similar to what is pictured. They look like the same tips but my pairs are all white instead of grey in color. All I know is they sound great on just about everything I own.
> 
> These look just like the tips that are on my UE500s.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Ultimate-Ears-Tips-Comply-Foam-Tips-Clean-Tool-for-Most-UE-Earphones-/250951842489?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a6de53ab9


 
  Do you like these more than the Meelectronics M6 double flange tips?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

is the 3580 the same drivers and phone as the 3590, 3592 etc and various permutations on amazon from 10 dollars to 4 dollars??


----------



## BenF

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> is the 3580 the same drivers and phone as the 3590, 3592 etc and various permutations on amazon from 10 dollars to 4 dollars??


 

 Yes,as long as it's the SHE series and not SHH series (the ones with microphone).


----------



## d marc0

drbluenewmexico said:


> is the 3580 the same drivers and phone as the 3590, 3592 etc and various permutations on amazon from 10 dollars to 4 dollars??




Yes they are, as long as they don't have the controls for smart phones.


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Is the XBA-30 the updated version of the XBA-3?



It is


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I HAVE the xba3 and love em!  is there a noticable improvement upgrade in the xba30 worth jumping into?


----------



## DannyBai

I didn't notice a difference between XBA-3 and 30.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones
> 
> Okay, so it's not technically a discovery since it hasn't been released yet, but I do think it's worthwhile to share considering the early-adopter savings and general interest it has garnered.
> 
> ...


 
  I jumped on at $159 and there's still plenty of spots left.  I own the Dragonfly and have auditioned the Meridian and if this thing can out perform either, then it will be a nice feat and a bargain at this price.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> I jumped on at $159 and there's still plenty of spots left.  I own the Dragonfly and have auditioned the Meridian and if this thing can out perform either, then it will be a nice feat and a bargain at this price.




How is the Dragonfly btw, I've had the chance to try the Meridian, and liked the relatively balanced output. The fact that it had enough to drive most of what I have(or had) is icing on the cake.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> How is the Dragonfly btw, I've had the chance to try the Meridian, and liked the relatively balanced output. The fact that it had enough to drive most of what I have(or had) is icing on the cake.


 
  I would rank the Meridian ahead of the Dragonfly in overall sound.  If I didn't already own the DF, I would have purchased the Meridian.  After comparing the two side by side, I didn't find the gain in sound worth it enough to ditch the DF and purchase the Meridian.  Hoping the GEEK will best these two and the Microstreamer also since it's at an affordable price right now.  Taking a chance on something called the Awesomifier sounds risky but who knows.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

dannybai said:


> I jumped on at $159 and there's still plenty of spots left.  I own the Dragonfly and have auditioned the Meridian and if this thing can out perform either, then it will be a nice feat and a bargain at this price.




And since I've personally not yet moved on from the lowly ELE DAC, I hope this thing blows my mind. .


----------



## DannyBai

hatefulsandwich said:


> And since I've personally not yet moved on from the lowly ELE DAC, I hope this thing blows my mind. .



Never heard the ELE but I sure hope so. Hopefully the 3D feature is not a gimmick and supporting DSD playback is insane.


----------



## Mackem

So when it says "Well, GEEK's amplifier is 10 times more powerful than the headphone amplifier typically used in laptops"
   
  What sort of power are we talking? What headphones can it drive? I don't know a lot about DACs


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> So when it says "Well, GEEK's amplifier is 10 times more powerful than the headphone amplifier typically used in laptops"
> 
> What sort of power are we talking? What headphones can it drive? I don't know a lot about DACs




Wait. 10x? Wouldn't that make it able to drive something like a 600ohm Dt880?


----------



## Dsnuts

Usually the most power USB dacs will throw out will do 300 ohm cans max before they start to fizzle but who knows. I read more into that Geek and from what those guys are saying. They are basing the sound of the Geek from a custom built rig that cost $500,000. Lol.
   
  Can you guys imagine if they got that in that little contraption?. These guys build $100,000 Dacs so
  it is intriguing but once you give them your money that is like 4 months away until you get that Dac.
   
  OH WAIT.! I just saw their lead designer of the Geek use a HD800 on the GEEK?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check out that video. Lol


----------



## Exesteils

I've never tried something "Super" high end like the Da Vinci before so this should be something new. 

That's what I was surprised about. 10x of any market DAC is a lot for something USB driven.

As for the wait, it's a kickstarter project. I've done longer ones.


----------



## gikigill

Another GEEK pre-owner here. The HD800 seems to be powered comfortably and I hope it works with the Galaxy S4 and other Android phones.


----------



## Exesteils

gikigill said:


> Another GEEK pre-owner here. The HD800 seems to be powered comfortably and I hope it works with the Galaxy S4 and other Android phones.




You're planning to use it as a portable amp? Hmmm... Never thought of it that way, with a USB cable carrying digital stream?


----------



## gikigill

Yup, its a portable amp too.


----------



## laon

Accepting only USB in means that it's a dac with an amp inside, not sure if Android support the USB receiver of the device though since it seems to be using the rather exotic 32/384KHz usb receiver like Xmos or such inside.


----------



## Jakkal

FiiO HS2 is out of production, so it become kind of unique now.


----------



## gikigill

Well if it doesn't work out, then it goes into my home stereo but it would be cool to have a tiny combo with a big sound.


----------



## Exesteils

gikigill said:


> Well if it doesn't work out, then it goes into my home stereo but it would be cool to have a tiny combo with a big sound.




This. I was originally planning on using it as my laptop setup amp, but if it can support android, all the better.


----------



## gikigill

I have a feeling it will power IEMs and low power headphones great and sound good cause I remember reading it has a class A bias amp but might not power stuff with high ohmage. The DAC is TI PCM1795.
   
  More details:
   
  – NOS DAC: No over/up-sampling in this DAC, which is a core Light Harmonic value. It plays what it gets. You can, if you wish, up-sample on your computer if that's what you want to do.
 – Capable of handling up to 24/192, DXD, and DSD playback.
 – 3D audio technology that moves the sound from between your ears to all around you.
 – 3D function can be disabled. There's also volume control and a mute function.
 – DAC: TI PCM1795 DAC IC
 – USB asynchronous chip: SMSC USB3343
 – Filtration: Yes, there is a patent-pending 3 layer buffer for noise filtration.
 – RMS Jitter: We will publish final results of our tests as soon as they are available.
  – Amplifier is pure class A.
  – Portable devices: GEEK will work with portable devices, but it will draw a lot of power, draining your battery pretty quickly.
 – The standard enclosure will be made out of aluminum, in silver anodizing.
 – Dimensions: Not finalized yet, but roughly 34mm by 65mm.
   
  I am hoping it works with my Fischer FA-011 and the JVC SZ2000. The filter buffer looks interesting and the amp is PURE CLASS A


----------



## Exesteils

Pure class A amp, patented 3 layer filter, PC1795 DAC. I'm looking forward to this little beast already.


----------



## blueangel2323

Interesting. I don't want to be tied down to USB though. I'd jump on it if they made one that had SPIDF input or at least worked with iDevices.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The design is very interesting.  the TI 1795 is a one bit NOS chip old style, that has a wonderful musical soundquality.  i have a question into Mr Fish about it right now.  could be a real breakthrough product!


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> OH WAIT.! I just saw their lead designer of the Geek use a HD800 on the GEEK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  But also lots of Beats...
 I'm intrigued but would definitely wanna wait for reviews. The 3D component is especially intriguing to me


----------



## ericp10

I have the Zu pure silver over copper cable for my X1 today. I'll let you X1ers know how it sounds with the headphone when I get home.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have the Zu pure silver over copper cable for my X1 today. I'll let you X1ers know how it sounds with the headphone when I get home.


 
  That will be good to know.  I also wondering if a pure silver cable tightens up everything and widens the stage.  Looking forward to your findings eric since that cable is affordable.


----------



## Dsnuts

I gave it some careful thought and jumped on the Geek train. I hope that turns out to be a good one. The 3D enhancement seems to be their version of dolby surround. Which will be perfect for games and movies. I don't know if you guys seen the comparison of the dragonfly and Meridian Explorer but the Geek is actually superior to both in specs. I doubt these guys will just make it with better specs I think they will do one better in sound as well.
   
  $159 for better sound than my ME.? My ME is no weak sauce either..I am actually excited to try this thing.


----------



## waynes world

^ Good luck with that Trance Addict! Btw, I've gotten a bit sidetracked discovering music by Porcupine Tree (wow!), Mutemath and Babe Ruth etc, but now that our resident Lifted is back... trance on!


----------



## Dsnuts

Why yes,


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> That will be good to know.  I also wondering if a pure silver cable tightens up everything and widens the stage.  Looking forward to your findings eric since that cable is affordable.


 
   
  Okay fellas (and ladies) who are X1 owners, the Zu is worth it! Core things you hear right away:
   
  - Greater clarity and weight on vocals
  - Better imaging and instrument separation
  - Deeper cleaner bass (which I've noticed to be a consistent trait with all silver cables I've owned)
  - Additional weight on strings, which makes them sound more natural and realistic
  - An overall fuller and faster sound
   
  Now, soundstage is cut a bit (which is also a characteristic of silver cables), but the music is much fuller, so that's a good tradeoff for me. I mean you are still getting a good soundstage from the open headphone. And all this before any burn-in, so I expect to get even better. My other silver 100 percent silver over high grade copper have gotten better with burn-in. What's interesting is that the ground wire is done with silver too. The bass is crazy good with this cable!!!

 You want lighter bass, much brighter sound and wider soundstage, go with the inaukustik cable. A good solid cheap performing cable is the MediaBridge. But for that extra umph in the X1's sound, you can hear it and feel it with the Zu.

 Ironically, the Zu is the thinnest of the three cables too, but the best made of the three. Great sheath covering and arrows that tells you which end should receive the sound from the amp/DAP source and send the powerful music flow into your headphone. Can't beat this cable for $35 on ebay. Now, the $35 only gives you a cable a little bit over 3 feet long, which I find is long enough (you don't need anything any shorter or longer). I think the next cable jumps to 9feet, which I think is too much unless you're doing some long distance connecting. There is a sheet on the ebay site that you can download and it will give you ever spec you could possibly want to know about this cable. You even get business card from the specific engineer who built your cable (in my case, a woman) who you can call if you have any questions or issues with the cable. Another great American company with great customer service.


----------



## MrEleventy

ericp : Hey, I see that the RE-400 and H-200 is near the top of your lists... how would you place them against each other? 400 > 200 or other way around? Where does the S2 and M200 stand? I'm thinking about getting either 1 or 2 of them depending...


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for that eric.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> ericp : Hey, I see that the RE-400 and H-200 is near the top of your lists... how would you place them against each other? 400 > 200 or other way around? Where does the S2 and M200 stand? I'm thinking about getting either 1 or 2 of them depending...


 
  Still waiting for this slow ebayer (with a great rating) out of Hong Kong to send me my S2. A mailing label has been generated but no movement yet.
   
  I would rate the M200 over both the RE-400 and H-200 (closer to the RE-400, but with more bass and a wider soundstage). Just haven't bothered to put the M200 up there yet, but it goes right behind the ASG-2.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks for that eric.


----------



## MrEleventy

ericp10 said:


> Still waiting for this slow ebayer (with a great rating) out of Hong Kong to send me my S2. A mailing label has been generated but no movement yet.
> 
> I would rate the M200 over both the RE-400 and H-200 (closer to the RE-400, but with more bass and a wider soundstage). Just haven't bothered to put the M200 up there yet, but it goes right behind the ASG-2.


 Hmmm.. I see lots of $$$ leaving my wallet shortly... lol Thanks. 

Honestly, that's why I don't like buying from China.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I would rate the M200 over both the RE-400 and H-200 (closer to the RE-400, but with more bass and a wider soundstage). Just haven't bothered to put the M200 up there yet, but it goes right behind the ASG-2.


 
   
  How come you put one hybrid into the dynamic category (AS-2) and another hybrid into the BA category (H-200)?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

The dynamic driver in the G-2 covers the entire spectrum, BAs are there to augment the highs, there is no crossover in the design. The BAs in the H-200 cover mids/highs while the DD handles the low. That's my guess


----------



## Exesteils

idsynchrono_24 said:


> The dynamic driver in the G-2 covers the entire spectrum, BAs are there to augment the highs, there is no crossover in the design. The BAs in the H-200 cover mids/highs while the DD handles the low. That's my guess




Really would like to try the G-2 and 1+2 someday. Unfortunately, no one in my country actually has them. 

I'm considering the Fitears F111 when I'm in Japan next year. I hear they convey vocals and treble really well.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> How come you put one hybrid into the dynamic category (AS-2) and another hybrid into the BA category (H-200)?


 
   
   
  Great question! It was a struggle to decide which fits where. I may someday create a hybrid category, but to answer your question: The ASG-2 is mainly a dynamic with two BA tweeters to enhance the beautiful sound of the custom-built dynamic driver. The dynamic driver is pushing the full range. And the H-200 is little more tricky, but I feel that the dynamic bass driver is enhancing the two BA drivers (no exact science in any of this).


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





idsynchrono_24 said:


> The dynamic driver in the G-2 covers the entire spectrum, BAs are there to augment the highs, there is no crossover in the design. The BAs in the H-200 cover mids/highs while the DD handles the low. That's my guess


----------



## ericp10

I forgot, a lot of great color options for the sheath of the Zu.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I forgot, a lot of great color options for the sheath of the Zu.


 
  Is that the cable that says iPod interconnect?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Is that the cable that says iPod interconnect?


 
   
   
  Yes


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Yes


 





 and thanks.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Yay, I'm starting to feel more positive about the GEEK. The last DAC I bought was the ELE at under $20 and I've been plenty happy, but I've been looking at upgrades like the Hifimediy Sabre and all that as a next step-up that wouldn't be too expensive. Then this GEEK thing appeared. I figure $139 for something that will land up being $300 isn't actually half bad and then I won't need to keep looking at the next step-up. It would be crazy cool if one could get this running through OTG cables on Android devices and the like, but I have a feeling that the power draw might get too high with the GEEK.

I asked about what op-amps they were looking at using and I got a reply that all specs would be released soon, but i haven't seen anything to that effect. Anyone heard more about this?

An update on the project, if you guys haven't seen it, is if certain Stretch goals are reached, more colour options will be available. Which is pretty cool since I have dark carpets in my house and I've come to loathe owning small, dark items for the frequency of their "disappearance" on said carpet.


----------



## the_thatguy

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Yay, I'm starting to feel more positive about the GEEK. The last DAC I bought was the ELE at under $20 and I've been plenty happy, but I've been looking at upgrades like the Hifimediy Sabre and all that as a next step-up that wouldn't be too expensive. Then this GEEK thing appeared. I figure $139 for something that will land up being $300 isn't actually half bad and then I won't need to keep looking at the next step-up. It would be crazy cool if one could get this running through OTG cables on Android devices and the like, but I have a feeling that the power draw might get too high with the GEEK.
> 
> I asked about what op-amps they were looking at using and I got a reply that all specs would be released soon, but i haven't seen anything to that effect. Anyone heard more about this?
> 
> An update on the project, if you guys haven't seen it, is if certain Stretch goals are reached, more colour options will be available. Which is pretty cool since I have dark carpets in my house and I've come to loathe owning small, dark items for the frequency of their "disappearance" on said carpet.


 
  Do you lose things on your carpet?


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





hatefulsandwich said:


> Yay, I'm starting to feel more positive about the GEEK. The last DAC I bought was the ELE at under $20 and I've been plenty happy, but I've been looking at upgrades like the Hifimediy Sabre and all that as a next step-up that wouldn't be too expensive. Then this GEEK thing appeared. I figure $139 for something that will land up being $300 isn't actually half bad and then I won't need to keep looking at the next step-up. It would be crazy cool if one could get this running through OTG cables on Android devices and the like, but I have a feeling that the power draw might get too high with the GEEK.
> 
> I asked about what op-amps they were looking at using and I got a reply that all specs would be released soon, but i haven't seen anything to that effect. Anyone heard more about this?
> 
> An update on the project, if you guys haven't seen it, is if certain Stretch goals are reached, more colour options will be available. Which is pretty cool since I have dark carpets in my house and I've come to loathe owning small, dark items for the frequency of their "disappearance" on said carpet.


 

 I think I need to stay off this thread from now on. You guys have been encouraging me to make way too many purchases recently. I just bit on the GEEK for $159 mainly because of the high hopes from the people here. And this is after I convinced myself to say no when I first came across the kickstarter page at the $139 (might've been $119) bracket. I'm also hoping it'll work on android devices even if you need a portable battery as a power source. 

 Keep us posted on the full specs if you hear back!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

the_thatguy said:


> Do you lose things on your carpet?




Well, it's more like when I drop something and don't know where it's gone, I'm gonna have a much harder time finding it if it's a dark colour. I even once had a black cat whom I would accidentally stand on all the time because of this, and he never learnt to get out of the way. Poor fella.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, finally! My S2 is on the move from Hong Kong. Now, if only amazon would move my Onkyo, I would be a happy man! lol


----------



## neuromancer

Currently very happily married to the microstreamer........but bit on the Geek dac (despite the questionable name) due to Da Vinci's experience and expertise. Something tells me this will def be worthwhile at this price.


----------



## juggos

The site that must not be named has actually negotiated a lower price on the Yulong D100 MkII. It's now $320 (if 20 or so more people join). I haven't jumped in just yet but I remember someone in this thread had mentioned in (maybe ds?) so just thought I'd send out that update.

 If anyone has any comparisons between the Yulong and Audio-gd's 11.32, I'd be quite interested to hear them!


----------



## blueangel2323

juggos said:


> The site that must not be named has actually negotiated a lower price on the Yulong D100 MkII. It's now $320 (if 20 or so more people join). I haven't jumped in just yet but I remember someone in this thread had mentioned in (maybe ds?) so just thought I'd send out that update.
> 
> If anyone has any comparisons between the Yulong and Audio-gd's 11.32, I'd be quite interested to hear them!



 
I think I'll bite, even though I really have no money left lol. I remember reading somewhere that Audio-gd tends to be warmer whereas the D100 is more neutral. Can't remember where though.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





juggos said:


> The site that must not be named has actually negotiated a lower price on the Yulong D100 MkII. It's now $320 (if 20 or so more people join). I haven't jumped in just yet but I remember someone in this thread had mentioned in (maybe ds?) so just thought I'd send out that update.
> 
> If anyone has any comparisons between the Yulong and Audio-gd's 11.32, I'd be quite interested to hear them!


 
   
  The 11.32 has more juice in the headphone amp, a little more than double, and it outputs 192 instead of 96. If you are using power hungry headphones, the 11.32 seems like the better buy, despite the Yulong being balanced. I love my 11.32.
   
  Still, I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## Grayson73

This is my comparison of Tenore vs. Basso:
  
 Tenores sound clearer, more detailed and airy, and have better mids and highs.  They sound brighter than the Bassos.  Bass is faster and tighter.
  
 Bassos sound bigger and have more bass.  Mids are more forward.
  
 I prefer the Tenore over the Basso for Rock and Pop.  The only time I like the Basso is if I'm in a mood for more bass, at the sacrifice of the aforementioned.
  
 I still don't find any of my headphones perfect.  Still searching!  I may have to try some in the $100 range, such as RE-400, S1.


----------



## vwinter

grayson73 said:


> I still don't find any of my headphones perfect.  Still searching!  I may have to try some in the $100 range, such as RE-400, S1.




It's ok, some people in the $1000-5000 range don't find any of their phones perfect either.



I want to bite on the GEEK but I just can't do it. Funnily, earlier in my head-fi life, it would have been because I thought the 4Ohm output impedance was too high for some of my IEMs. Now, it's because there's no line-out. :rolleyes: 

The lower that available spots at $159 number gets, the more I want to buy lol.


----------



## jmoore914

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> It's ok, some people in the $1000-5000 range don't find any of their phones perfect either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The GEEK does have a line out I think.
  Take a look in the comments
  (Sorry about your wallet)


----------



## vwinter

jmoore914 said:


> The GEEK does have a line out I think.
> Take a look in the comments
> (Sorry about your wallet)




I thought I had read in the comments on the kickstarter page that it didn't lol. Sigh.


----------



## blueangel2323

bhazard said:


> The 11.32 has more juice in the headphone amp, a little more than double, and it outputs 192 instead of 96. If you are using power hungry headphones, the 11.32 seems like the better buy, despite the Yulong being balanced. I love my 11.32.
> 
> Still, I don't think you could go wrong with either.



 
More power doesn't always mean better sound quality though. I'm not saying that the Audio-gd is worse - I haven't heard it to be able to say - but just something to keep in mind.


----------



## bhazard

Geek has line-out too? Sold.


----------



## vwinter

bhazard said:


> Geek has line-out too? Sold.




A post by someone from Light Harmonic on the AudioStream GEEK news post comments section on August 14th says they plan to have a line-out. But, the naked PCB on the Kickstarter Details page only shows the 2 headphone outs they mention and the USB input as in/outs. So unless they can use one of the headphone outs as a line-out, I don't think it has one. Although they might have a newer design they aren't showing, I can't find any confirmation of a line-out in the comments section of the Kickstarter.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> A post by someone from Light Harmonic on the AudioStream GEEK news post comments section on August 14th says they plan to have a line-out. But, the naked PCB on the Kickstarter Details page only shows the 2 headphone outs they mention and the USB input as in/outs. So unless they can use one of the headphone outs as a line-out, I don't think it has one. Although they might have a newer design they aren't showing, I can't find any confirmation of a line-out in the comments section of the Kickstarter.


 
   
 Creator [size=inherit]Gavin Fish [size=inherit]2 days ago[/size][/size]   
 @Chin & @Ken - Yes, there are LED indicators showing sample rate already built into GEEK. 
 . 
 @Marcus - As I've said before, there is a line out option. 
  
 @Peter - Yes, the enclosure is made from aluminum. That part is decided. Final aesthetics are being worked out right now. Larry and I have a visit to the machine shop with the designer and mechanical engineer tomorrow. 
 . 
 @CiXel - You got it. Line out. Check. 
 . 
 @Dr. Jay - Digital output in this product won't happen, but we like your idea. And, may I add, "Round the back, through the hoop, then you scream 'Touchdown!'" A little Run DMC/Dr. J. reference there.


----------



## vic2vic

Quote: 





juggos said:


> I think I need to stay off this thread from now on. You guys have been encouraging me to make way too many purchases recently. I just bit on the GEEK for $159 mainly because of the high hopes from the people here. And this is after I convinced myself to say no when I first came across the kickstarter page at the $139 (might've been $119) bracket. I'm also hoping it'll work on android devices even if you need a portable battery as a power source.
> 
> Keep us posted on the full specs if you hear back!


 
   
  Exactly the same for me. I had a chance at $119, I let it slip... and now I'm in at $159. High hopes here too.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

zu rocks!  use zu cables for all your interconnect needs!and their soul superbly speakers are made with top end zu wiring inside which makes them sing!
  glad they will help bring out the best in the X! that i am awaiting shipment on!!! good reporting ERICP10!!


----------



## vwinter

bhazard said:


> Creator
> [size=inherit]Gavin Fish
> [size=inherit]2 days ago
> [/size]
> ...




Well balls lol. How did I miss that... =/
Where is it anyway?

Now I need to convince myself that 4 Ohm z-out is too high. 
I both thank you and hate you.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





vwinter said:


> Well balls lol. How did I miss that... =/
> Where is it anyway?
> 
> Now I need to convince myself that 4 Ohm z-out is too high.
> ...


 
  I'm thinking of it more from a value perspective. The fact you are questioning and interested shows you want to buy...
   
  Once released, they will be $299.
   
  You will be paying $159 right now. ($99 was a killer deal)
   
  If you don't like it, you'll make back your money in resale pretty easily.
   
  If you do like it, you grabbed a 192k+ DSD DAC/AMP at a stellar price.
   
  The more you wait, the less value you'll get out of the purchase. It's kinda genius.


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> I'm thinking of it more from a value perspective. The fact you are questioning and interested shows you want to buy...
> 
> Once released, they will be $299.
> 
> ...


 

 Yup same reason I actually bit at the $159 mark despite feeling like I had missed out a better deal


----------



## vwinter

bhazard said:


> I'm thinking of it more from a value perspective. The fact you are questioning and interested shows you want to buy...
> 
> Once released, they will be $299.
> 
> ...




Damn right I want to buy lol. And you're not helping. If I caught it at $99, I'd have been here singing jingles about it. 

The line-out solves the output impedance issue for certain IEMs because I could just run it into the Quickstep but it would be awesome if it was 2 ohms for slimming down the rig/stack.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got an update vid from Gavin Fish. They got their housing manufacturer. Anodized aluminum, the more guys sign on the more colors they will offer. Just by seeing how much they are following up with their backers. Guys this is for real. This unit is gonna not only look and have the best specs for a usb dac but from the effort I am seeing out of these guys. These guys might have something that anyone that wants some serious sound will want. The cheaper you get it the better deal that becomes. The vid looks like Gavins home or office. He has some crazy equipment sitting in the background. Stuff I only wish I had. Lol. I don't think Mr Fish and Mr Ho his sound engineer are the type of guys to leave well enough alone.
   
  I fully expect this unit to sound excellent..I say we as a collective on the discovery thread support these dudes. Get out your crying wallets.


----------



## Mackem

Not sure whether to get a Geek or not. I only use IEMs on my computer and I have a Xonar DG sound card atm.


----------



## MrEleventy

Wallet's already crying. Just bought a house.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is kinda disappointing. The newest Amazon review. Onkyo HF-300.
   
  Amazon Vine Review (What's this?)
   Earbuds are my headphone of choice, and I'm rather particular about comfort since there's nothing worse than a poor fitting bud. These Onkyo earbuds fare very well with regard to comfort. They are very lightweight, but stay put even when exercising. There are an assortment of tip sizes so you can customize them to fit your ear. For me, the middle-sized one was a perfect fit.

 I really like that these have detachable cables that can be replaced. I've ruined more than my share of earbuds due to breaking the cable, so that feature will probably come in handy down the road. The cable itself appears stout enough to withstand all but the most rigorous strain.

 The sound is good but not outstanding. Nice separation, clear mid-range and treble, and a decent amount of bass. But when comparing the sound of the Onkyo to my other less pricy earbuds (such as the RHA MA350) I was not wow'd by the Onkyo as being significantly better. A bit clearer, but very close in terms of sound quality.

 Granted, the Onkyo have, to my eye, better styling than other buds, and the replaceable cord is certainly a big plus. Those issues, plus the comfort factor, warrant a 4-star rating. But to get 5 stars at this price point, more is needed in sound quality than delivered by the Onkyo's. Good, but not 5-star superlative.


----------



## ericp10

In addition, Dsnuts, I have seen far worse reviews on the S2, but you swear by them as being close to the M200 in sound quality. That's good enough for me (although you liking that M-5 over the R1 concerns me .... lol).


----------



## MrEleventy

btw... m200 ordered!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> btw... m200 ordered!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> In addition, Dsnuts, I have seen far worse reviews on the S2, but you swear by them as being close to the M200 in sound quality. That's good enough for me (although you liking that M-5 over the R1 concerns me .... lol).


 

 Well to be honest. Both of the brainwaves phones are kinda so so. Not really great imo. The M5 sounds better to me but I read several reports of qc variations of the M5. People having all sorts of issues from sound to blocked housings. The pair I got sounded decent enough but not anything crazy outstanding. I think there was a reason why Mp4nation gave a choice of either the R1 or the M5. Both are just ok imo.
   
  I am burning in my M5 and they sound worse than when I first heard them. Probably the first time I can recall a sound really not improving from burn in. I will keep them on the burn.
   
  Also my sources right now be it X3. ME with 2Step amp or my NFB5 which are all set to play music. Will make those free airline buds sound hi fi.. I think I might have to revert to my clip to give a fair idea of how they truly sound..


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Wallet's already crying. Just bought a house.


 
  At least you can afford a house.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am burning in my M5 and they sound worse than when I first heard them. Probably the first time I can recall a sound really not improving from burn in. I will keep them on the burn.


 
  Nah, the R1 got worse too. It needed like 200 hours just to slightly improve its peaky upper mids and treble while the bass just got worse and worse, so eric is a bit too harsh - it's always hard to chose the lesser evil and these brainwavz iems are just decent for the price - they are not even close to the bang for buck performers in this price range.


----------



## Dsnuts

As it stands the best ones I have heard at that price level are the VSD1s..At first I thought the M5 had some potential but the mids are the weak point about the phones presentation as I hear them now. The bass end kinda lingers a bit too. They sound like a lame version of the NE-700 iems.
   
  I should have my Onkyo HF-300 by this weekend..
   
  Aha even newer review.
   
  Earbuds to be effective must be 1)comfortable, 2)sturdy, and most importantly, 3) provide good sound.

 The Onkhyo In-Ear Headphones do it all.

 1) Comfort - The Onkyo earbuds come with three earpads - small, medium, and large. That not only means that both my tall husband and I can use them, we can each use the size that works best for us. And to be honest, I like not having to share.
 They're comfortable and I have no problem leaving them in for hours.

 2) Durability - They're carefully crafted. The cord disconnects if it's snagged or tugged, and even better, can be replaced if damaged. A small zippered carrying case is included; it has room for my I-Pod and will easily fit in a pocket or purse.

 3) Sound - The sound is balanced, crisp, and clear with a clean solid bass. And the body of the earbud is designed to be vibration free. Credit for the sound also goes to the newly developed 14.3 mm drivers and - my favorite part - the copper cable covered in elastomer insulation. (No, I have no idea what 'elastomer' is; but I do know that it works.) There's no 'crackle' when the cord is inadvertently touched.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, the R1 got worse too. It needed like 200 hours just to slightly improve its peaky upper mids and treble while the bass just got worse and worse,* so eric is a bit too harsh *- it's always hard to chose the lesser evil and these brainwavz iems are just decent for the price - they are not even close to the bang for buck performers in this price range.


 
   I'm not too harsh. I'm not claiming that the R1 is great (good or decent)...But I'm saying it's quite better than that M5 to my ears.
   
   
  You'll probably have the Onkyo before me Dsnuts. The price I pay for getting the premium one for under a $100.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will report out of box impressions as soon as I get them in my ears. Because these things have a large single dynamic. I suspect they will sound marvelous out of my sources.. I hope they scale as much as my S2 does. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I'm not too harsh. I'm not claiming that the R1 is great (good or decent)...But I'm saying it's quite better than that M5 to my ears.


 
  Nah, I obviously wasn't serious about that. You were joking and I was joking


----------



## Dsnuts

By the way ericp. I do look forward to your take on the S2..Wait till you hear them on your X3. Cus I know how that pairing goes..Hope you got your jamiroquai loaded and ready ..They sound good on open box but sounds even better with longer burn in.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

whose the best vendor on e bay for the S2s now?????thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

Random question, but has anyone that ordered the X1s from M.D got a shipping/ tracking email yet??? I don't remember seeing one in my emails tbh. How long does it normally take for them to get those orders in and send them out to buyers???


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so let me be clear about MD.. I know I kinda gave the thumbs up on that but I got some info on why that site should not be discussed or mentioned on the threads. I should have checked with admins first but I assumed it would not really harm anything but it does.. You guys have to think who or whom this site is sponsored by and what happens when dealers undercut other dealers..So I agreed to have the discovery thread clean of any mention of MD..If you guys know about it already then that is fine but lets not mention anything dealing with that at all here.. Your posts will be flagged and or edited out. So it is official. No mention of MD, no discussion. Onward and upward. .
   
  Now kickstarter is another matter all together. Especially dealing with that GEEK DAC. This is one of those investments that can pay out huge for the end user if this Dac lives up to the potential it has. Might have to throw that up as a headliner on the discovery thread. I know it is not traditional to not have a single experience of said gear to actually put up this as a headliner but these have the potential to really impress and I think it will be a blast to have my headfi bros involved in something like this...
   
  Many of you guys might think I don't need that thing and it is kinda expensive.. Aha.. No.. It aint. I don't think these guys are kidding around when they mention they base that sound off of their $20,000 Da vin ci Dac. I know it is a lofty claim but who better to make such a dac than some Genius sound dude that made the da vin ci and the visionary behind it..The guys that end up getting the last remaining $159 spot will benefit form owning one of these here in January at almost half price..I am not one to take chances on unsure stuff as far as gear and phones goes but something about this venture I like..Nothing hokey about it. It is exactly how it sounds so far. Once they release this DAC it will sell for no less than $300..And you will just read about it wondering why you didn't invest when you could have. Lol. Give it some thought..At the price they are going for now I think it is a worthy investment. Look up their company Light Harmonics and read up on that Da vinci dac. It is stuff you don't read on Headfi as it cost more than what people can afford here. Lol. And they are making a cheapmans version? SOLD!!.
   
  Oh and I forgot to mention. Thanks to hatefulsandwich for binging that deal to us here..
  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones?ref=live


----------



## Darknet

Looking forward to your impressions/ review on the onkyo ie hf300... they really don't cost too much and if they're good enough I might get those instead of the cks1000s which I'm still waiting for to lower till at least 14000 yen. Man, sucks that I missed the time where it was 13000 yen a while back. Too bad I generally have had fit issues with micro hd drivers, otherwise those m200s do seem nice.
   
  Edit: nvm removing certain portions of the post due to Ds' new guidelines on group buys and all


----------



## dnullify

I'm not really taking any of the vine reviews seriously. Most don't really know much about audio/IEMS so its a face value kind of thing. 

The third party seller seems to have pretty crappy shipping. Purchased several days ago, and they haven't even dropped the package to UPS yet despite it saying "ships in 1-2 days" 3-5 more like, plus another 6 for the very incompetent UPS. 
Oh well, not much to be done about it.


----------



## Dsnuts

A little update. I just noticed the housing is also designed to look like their davnci dac. Hmmm Colors.!
   
 I think I want that metallic green. I do live in Colorado. Lol.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> A little update. I just noticed the housing is also designed to look like their davnci dac. Hmmm Colors.!




Pretty much. Been keeping a close eye on the project. Now to see if they can add dipped lines somewhere to make it even more like the Da Vinci.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what that Gavin Fish seems to be a real down to earth guy. I would email him and suggest it. You never know. I bet they got the design and all of it down by now though.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> You know what that Gavin Fish seems to be a real down to earth guy. I would email him and suggest it. You never know. I bet they got the design and all of it down by now though.




It's not that hard to do, and they are being made by Titan Metal, which is awesome. I'll try mailing him, but not now as they are waiting on a baby atm.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya if you eventually read this Mr. Fish. Good luck to you and your new addition.. I got that mail too. This guy took the time to make a personal video and tells his backers he is expecting a baby.
   
  That is some commitment right there. Respect.


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> Ok so let me be clear about MD.. I know I kinda gave the thumbs up on that but I got some info on why that site should not be discussed or mentioned on the threads. I should have checked with admins first but I assumed it would not really harm anything but it does.. You guys have to think who or whom this site is sponsored by and what happens when dealers undercut other dealers..So I agreed to have the discovery thread clean of any mention of MD..If you guys know about it already then that is fine but lets not mention anything dealing with that at all here.. Your posts will be flagged and or edited out. So it is official. No mention of MD, no discussion. Onward and upward. .
> 
> Now kickstarter is another matter all together. Especially dealing with that GEEK DAC. This is one of those investments that can pay out huge for the end user if this Dac lives up to the potential it has. Might have to throw that up as a headliner on the discovery thread. I know it is not traditional to not have a single experience of said gear to actually put up this as a headliner but these have the potential to really impress and I think it will be a blast to have my headfi bros involved in something like this...
> 
> ...




It's a $20,000 DAC 
You know because that changes everything :rolleyes:

I realistically expect marginal sonic 
improvements, if any, over the competition. It's what you get for +(-) $159 for those looking for a, currently, reasonably priced all-in-one is what's interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

20K dac. Was watching that video and got a $100K maybe someone mention it sounds like that. $20K-$100K it is the cost of a car. I knew it was at a cost I was not even remotely considering lol. In any case I am sold on it. Marginally better than my ME is good enough for me.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Ok so let me be clear about MD.. I know I kinda gave the thumbs up on that but I got some info on why that site should not be discussed or mentioned on the threads.


 
   
  This is probably why:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/651409/the-deals-thread-ii-read-the-first-post/3195#post_9732488
   
  Bummer.


----------



## Exesteils

vwinter said:


> It's a $20,000 DAC
> You know because that changes everything :rolleyes:
> 
> I realistically expect marginal sonic
> improvements, if any, over the competition. It's what you get for +(-) $159 for those looking for a, currently, reasonably priced all-in-one is what's interesting.




But it seems like they have the right mindset. To try and bring better sound an music to the masses:
http://mustgeekout.blogspot.nl/2013/08/moribund-industry-geek-is-your-savior.html?m=1

High-end audio gear is fun, but in the end, it's all about the music. The short time I've spent in this forum has intorduced to plenty of music I'd never had found by myself. Post-Rock, Old-school Jazz, Alan, Japanese Enkei, and I'm loving every second of it.

I hope many more people joins the audiophile hobby, not for the gear, but for the journey.


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> 20K dac. Was watching that video and got a $100K maybe someone mention it sounds like that. $20K-$100K it is the cost of a car. I knew it was at a cost I was not even remotely considering lol. In any case I am sold on it. Marginally better than my ME is good enough for me.




It's might end up being good enough for me too lol.




exesteils said:


> But it seems like they have the right mindset. To try and bring better sound an music to the masses:
> http://mustgeekout.blogspot.nl/2013/08/moribund-industry-geek-is-your-savior.html?m=1
> 
> High-end audio gear is fun, but in the end, it's all about the music. The short time I've spent in this forum has intorduced to plenty of music I'd never had found by myself. Post-Rock, Old-school Jazz, Alan, Japanese Enkei, and I'm loving every second of it.
> ...




Yea, it's a good thing. I don't think they'll succeed at $299 retail, at all, without spectacular marketing at least. They'll likely do very well in the audiophile on a reasonable budget market though.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Omg.... Another kickstarter product. 99 percent of kickstarter projects are crap. I'll go ahead and say it sounds about as good as the modi or odac.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sounds like from personal experience?. In any case I will certainly compare it to my Meridian Explorer. If it sounds like a $160 product then it will still be a good deal. I am intrigued with that 3D enhancement for my Alienware.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Sounds like from personal experience?. In any case I will certainly compare it to my Meridian Explorer. If it sounds like a $160 product then it will still be a good deal. I am intrigued with that 3D enhancement for my Alienware.


 
   
  I had managed to ignore whatever the GEEK was until I read your post and the link. I must admit this could be a hype train that I could have difficulty not boarding lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Read the comparisons. You guys be the judge.
   


​  ​ 
 I'm not trying to be a total jerk here.  Like I said, AudioQuest and Meridian are worthy competitors for whom I have respect.  But I want to illustrate exactly what Larry and I wanted to do from the beginning: provide the best specs, the best performance, and the best user experience for the least amount of money.  It turns out we couldn't beat AQ on price and we could only match Meridian, but we're comfortable with that because we are providing much more in the way of specs, performance, and, we believe, user experience.  In short, we built the product we'd want to buy.

 I think that's all I want to share with you this time around.  Please use the comment section below and let me know what you think.  And, if you feel so inclined, I'd love it if you'd head on over to http://bit.ly/mustgeekout to check out our Kickstarter Campaign.  As I finish typing this blog entry, we're sitting at $109,192 in backing pledges.  Awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit a little feature that I completely love from my Audinst MX2 is that it has 2 headphone out. This thing does as well. As small a feature that is. It comes in handy more than you guys would think. Especially for guys that own more than one headphones or earphones..These guys clearly thought out what they are doing here. Guys like Teke can cry foul all you want. I am gonna quote that remark when these come out in January and reviews start hitting the discovery thread.
   
  You don't make a portable dac that has this many features and ability and not make it sound killer or just have mediocre sound. Lol. What is the point in that.


----------



## Exesteils

vwinter said:


> It's might end up being good enough for me too lol.
> Yea, it's a good thing. I don't think they'll succeed at $299 retail, at all, without spectacular marketing at least. They'll likely do very well in the audiophile on a reasonable budget market though.




I'm pretty optimistic about their chances. If they deliver on the sound then they should have no problems retailing at that price.


----------



## vwinter

exesteils said:


> I'm pretty optimistic about their chances. If they deliver on the sound then they should have no problems retailing at that price.




Reviews could claim it sounds like a $1000 DAC/Amp and it still wouldn't sell to the "masses" at even $199 because no one they care about is telling them they need it. You really need to define who their target market is. If they mean average joe Beats owner (not that there's anything wrong with that) then they are looking up Mt. Everest. That market only became what it was because of the endorsements.

I think it'll possibly clean up within the hobby, and there I'm optimistic.

For a fun time, try to even tell your average non-music gear loving friends you just got a new DAC/Amp. Then as matter of factly, scientific-like, explain what it stands for and what it does. The uphill battle is in their eyes. And there's nothing wrong with that. I almost don't blame them lol.


----------



## DannyBai

I don't think the masses will really care about this product anyway.  They can sure try but the masses aren't gonna know the technology built into this thing.  The masses will be happy with their beats or skullcandies headphones from their iPods.  This is geared towards us on head-fi.  Hopefully it doesn't end up being one of the ninety-nine percent crap kickstarter projects.  If the Meridian can sell for $299 and Dragonfly at $250 and both have received good reviews, I don't see why the awesomifier couldn't become something in the same league or better.  
   
  There's always gonna negative nellies that chime in without even hearing it first.


----------



## Exesteils

vwinter said:


> Reviews could claim it sounds like a $1000 DAC/Amp and it still wouldn't sell to the "masses" at even $199 because no one they care about is telling them they need it. You really need to define who their target market is. If they mean average joe Beats owner (not that there's anything wrong with that) then they are looking up Mt. Everest. That market only became what it was because of the endorsements.
> 
> I think it'll possibly clean up within the hobby, and there I'm optimistic.




Oh course, I understand where you're coming from and I agree this will most probably appeal to the "masses" who's into audio gear(should have specified that). But like the video said, most normal consumers just plug their headphones directly into the jack and think that's the best they can do, so if they play they're cards right, they might just attract the right people to expand their buyer base.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I don't think the masses will really care about this product anyway.  They can sure try but the masses aren't gonna know the technology built into this thing.  The masses will be happy with their beats or skullcandies headphones from their iPods.  This is geared towards us on head-fi.  Hopefully it doesn't end up being one of the ninety-nine percent crap kickstarter projects.  If the Meridian can sell for $299 and Dragonfly at $250 and both have received good reviews, I don't see why the awesomifier couldn't become something in the same league or better.
> 
> There's always gonna negative nellies that chime in without even hearing it first.


 

 ^


----------



## dnullify

I'm curious about it this geek thing, although honestly i really don't even need a DAC. I almost never use my laptop as a source. Well designed enclosure aside i wonder how the GEEK stacks up against the hifimediy saber.
   
  I really wish there was an affordable I-device DAC or DAC/AMP, as i've discovered that when/if i upgrade my IP4 to an IP5, I won't have a line-out to use with my amp.


----------



## Exesteils

dnullify said:


> I'm curious about it, although honestly i really don't even need a DAC. I never use my laptop as a source. I really wish there was an affordable I-device DAC or DAC/AMP, as i've discovered that when/if i upgrade my IP4 to an IP5, I won't have a line-out to use with my amp.




Jump ship and go android.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Jump ship and go android.


 

 LAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGdroid.


----------



## dnullify

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Jump ship and go android.


 

 Heh, I don't really like any of the android devices right now. I was thinking I'd probably have to invest in a hi-end DAP (although probably not an A&K), and just re-rip only the albums i really like/new albums in lossless. $600 for an iDevice dac is nuts...
   
   
  Anyone else wondering why the GEEK doesn't just have a female USB or micro-USB connector, and simply include a little Cable? I feel like that would be a tad less risky as far as snapping off the plug or damaging your laptop's USB port.


----------



## Exesteils

I'm waiting for Honami(aka Xperia i1) before I decide what to upgrade to.

I hear the are considering something like a power plug for the USB, something to power the device with and protect the USB port. It's in the comments.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Heh, I don't really like any of the android devices right now. I was thinking I'd probably have to invest in a hi-end DAP (although probably not an A&K), and just re-rip only the albums i really like/new albums in lossless. $600 for an iDevice dac is nuts...
> 
> 
> Anyone else wondering why the GEEK doesn't just have a female USB or micro-USB connector, and simply include a little Cable? I feel like that would be a tad less risky as far as snapping off the plug or damaging your laptop's USB port.


 
   
  It will be coming with a USB connector now. See the "UPDATE" lower down in the page:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavn8r/geek-a-new-usb-awesomifier-for-headphones?ref=live


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Well, it comes with a small USB extension cable if you back it on Kickstarter for precisely that reason. I think the form factor is cleaner with the standard USB and at least you get the choice of whether you want it to plug directly into the PC or connect with a small length of wire. If you have Micro USB connectors and the like, you've only got the choice of it connecting with wire, which while safer can look untidier.

EDIT: Wayne got there first .


----------



## dnullify

Yeah, i saw that update which is why i asked...  I guess if i owned one, i wouldn't really use it without the little cable, and thus it would be easier to stick in a pocket without the usb plug jutting out of the enclosure. It occurs to me that people who actually use their laptops on their laps won't like a dangling dac.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> LAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGdroid.




Sorry, I couldn't hear you over my 2.2Ghz Snapdragon 800 processor. 

Btw, I already repackaged the S2, like new. Drop me a price and we'll go from there.


----------



## Darknet

exesteils said:


> Sorry, I couldn't hear you over my 2.2Ghz Snapdragon 800 processor.
> 
> Btw, I already repackaged the S2, like new. Drop me a price and we'll go from there.




I wans't aware snapdragon chips made noise... The s600 in my phone is pretty damn quiet haha just screwing

But pshhh android lag? Thats so 2012 (i honestly have no clue dont quote me on that lol). Yeah lets not get into an android vs iPhone thing... That never turns out well lol.

PS what the heck are you using a 2.2 ghz phone is pretty ridiculous


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Sorry, I couldn't hear you over my 2.2Ghz Snapdragon 800 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats on getting post #13337 in this thread. /jealous


----------



## dnullify

Gosh, I've been going through the portable source board... too much to think about. Maybe i'll wait till the ibasso dx50 reviews start rolling in. I'm trying to decide what makes sense here, as it would seem i really aught to step up the source bit of my audio rig. Either I get a good dac and start copying over music onto my laptop and just be satisfied with the iphone for portable use; else get a good sounding hi-fi(ish) DAP and again use the iphone for day to day listening. 
   
  I definitely wouldn't EDC a DAP in addition to my iPhone...


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> Gosh, I've been going through the portable source board... too much to think about. Maybe i'll wait till the ibasso dx50 reviews start rolling in. I'm trying to decide what makes sense here, as it would seem i really aught to step up the source bit of my audio rig. Either I get a good dac and start copying over music onto my laptop and just be satisfied with the iphone for portable use; else get a good sounding hi-fi(ish) DAP and again use the iphone for day to day listening.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't EDC a DAP in addition to my iPhone...


 
   
   
  I'm in the same situation, and I've come to a conclusion that DX50 is the way to go for me, unless the reviews are negative...


----------



## vwinter

exesteils said:


> Oh course, I understand where you're coming from and I agree this will most probably appeal to the "masses" who's into audio gear(should have specified that). But like the video said, most normal consumers just plug their headphones directly into the jack and think that's the best they can do, so if they play they're cards right, they might just attract the right people to expand their buyer base.




I'll hope for that with you. 


Crap. I forgot about the DX50... I can't get both...


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys!
   
  Has anyone here tried the Apple In-Ears? After reading Rin's analysis on them, I'm quite intrigued and now having second thoughts whether I should get the S2 or the Apple In-Ears. I've searched past threads on them but they don't really provide detailed impressions and comparisons to other good sounding IEMs. Any impressions on those is highly appreciated.
   
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/apple-me186lla-budget-wonder-updated.html?showComment=1377118346900
   
  Cheers!


----------



## quisxx

I know no one has heard it yet but do you guys know if the geek dac will have any bass, or will it be an "audiophile" sound?  I'm guessing since the based it of the davinci it would have some type of similar sound. Was the davinci bassy at all or was it neutral?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Sorry, I couldn't hear you over my 2.2Ghz Snapdragon 800 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +
  Quote: 





darknet said:


> I wans't aware snapdragon chips made noise... The s600 in my phone is pretty damn quiet haha just screwing
> 
> But pshhh android lag? Thats so 2012 (i honestly have no clue dont quote me on that lol). Yeah lets not get into an android vs iPhone thing... That never turns out well lol.
> 
> PS what the heck are you using a 2.2 ghz phone is pretty ridiculous


 
  = nah was just messin' with ya'. I don't own apple or android, don't like both for numerous reasons. My Nokia N9 with Meego OS lags even with 1gb of ram cuz damn Nokia burned their own platform for evil Windows. What a shame, cuz it's a crazy nice OS just like WebOS even though it's only their 1st/ final edition. Hope Nokia comes to their senses and go back to it later on but i ain't holding my breath.


----------



## Dsnuts

Check out the kickstarter vid on the geek for your answer. The dac will have bass.


----------



## blueangel2323

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Has anyone here tried the Apple In-Ears? After reading Rin's analysis on them, I'm quite intrigued and now having second thoughts whether I should get the S2 or the Apple In-Ears. I've searched past threads on them but they don't really provide detailed impressions and comparisons to other good sounding IEMs. Any impressions on those is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...



 
I had the original version and it was cold and clinical to my ears, with a distinct lack of bass. Not sure if the newer version is improved.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> I had the original version and it was cold and clinical to my ears, with a distinct lack of bass. Not sure if the newer version is improved.


 
   
  Thanks for the feedback!
  I saw the measurements on innerfidelity and they're quite impressive.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AppleInEar2013.pdf
   
  But coming from a warm signature preference (H200, Basso, and XBA3) I guess I'll be right at home with the S2?


----------



## dnullify

nihontoman said:


> I'm in the same situation, and I've come to a conclusion that DX50 is the way to go for me, unless the reviews are negative...




It appears that the DX50 has the same DAC chip as the fiio x3... And while implementation plays a big part in sound quality, it is my understanding that they would sound pretty similar because of it. Initial reviews of the x3 say that it is only a little better in overall sound quality than the latest iPod nano/classic so I'm not sure if its worth the effort of buying the dx50 as an improvement over the various i devices I have now.


----------



## blueangel2323

d marc0 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> I saw the measurements on innerfidelity and they're quite impressive.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AppleInEar2013.pdf
> 
> But coming from a warm signature preference (H200, Basso, and XBA3) I guess I'll be right at home with the S2?



 
The graph does look really good. Perfectly extended on both ends and almost ruler flat below 1k. I'd be curious to hear the new version.


----------



## blueangel2323

sfwalcer said:


> Me too!!!



 
Now we know why the Master Troll has been MIA from this thread for a while... his body was possessed and now he's turned into Kiteki!


----------



## sfwalcer

^


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dnullify said:


> It appears that the DX50 has the same DAC chip as the fiio x3... And while implementation plays a big part in sound quality, it is my understanding that they would sound pretty similar because of it. Initial reviews of the x3 say that it is only a little better in overall sound quality than the latest iPod nano/classic so I'm not sure if its worth the effort of buying the dx50 as an improvement over the various i devices I have now.


 
  yeah, but they also said it was mainly the AMP in the x3 that was warm and sounded off for some... also, ibasso house sound is said to be different, so if you'd like to know how the DX50 sounds, refer to the amp/dac offerings with the same dac chip from ibasso... should make more sense than making conclusions based on a DAP from different company. I'm pretty sure that ibasso will sound different from the x3 and the feature set seems to be more user friendly on the dx50 compared to the x3. only time will tell which one is "better", but fortunately for us - we won't have to wait that long to hear from the users


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^


 
   
  Yup... the name that shalt not be spoken...


----------



## Grayson73

[size=12.222222328186035px]What do you guys think of the ATH-CKS99 and how do they compare to the head phones I have?[/size]


----------



## dnullify

nihontoman said:


> yeah, but they also said it was mainly the AMP in the x3 that was warm and sounded off for some... also, ibasso house sound is said to be different, so if you'd like to know how the DX50 sounds, refer to the amp/dac offerings with the same dac chip from ibasso... should make more sense than making conclusions based on a DAP from different company. I'm pretty sure that ibasso will sound different from the x3 and the feature set seems to be more user friendly on the dx50 compared to the x3. only time will tell which one is "better", but fortunately for us - we won't have to wait that long to hear from the users




Makes sense. I'm really after mainly an improvement over my iPhone. While I prefer transparency, the technical dap quality 24-192 is 24/192 no matter what right? 

That is better than an iPhone, amp circuit aside isn't it? I'm not really sure what caliber the iPhone 4 DAC is, haven't really given it much thought until now.


----------



## blueangel2323

gibosi said:


> And you will give these new IEMs free to all your friends.... Yes?



 
And you consider all of us your friends... Yes?


----------



## sfwalcer

"Audio Technica Cables" HA!!! Dat must be one crappy factory!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  To quote myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





> Yeppp, totally agreed, ATH can't make a decent cable if their life depended on it, just j/k but this seems to be more true than not most of the times. The cable of the CKN70 is indeed horrid, same goes for the cable on their new CKS77X, it's rubbery as hell and it's pretty microphonic which makes it feel so damn cheap. I was even disappointed with the cable of their flagship CKS1000s, it's less rubbery and microphonic than the 77Xs but it just doesn't feel premium whatsoever. JVC destroys ATH in this area from my experience. Even lower level entry JVC iems can almost beat ATH flagships in terms of cable quality.
> 
> /rant
> 
> On that note, the cable of these ES700s are crazy nice, it has a soft and smooth/ slightly rubbery feel to them with just the right amount of thickness. It feels more premium than the WS99 cable to me. Anywho enough of this cable talk.  Carry on peps!


 
... ALL ABOARD THIS FOB TRAIN.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





nanocat systems said:


> The Chinese 白菜神器 the low price product example JVC use Titanium and 碳纳 result is achieve high quality tone.
> 
> The weak shape tennis racket swing faster if Titanium, the efficient shape tennis racket hard to play if Lead.
> 
> Any shape earphone use Titanium the swing is faster, howevermore the tone consider, acoustic guitar produce of Titanium will sound very nice I think, produce of Diamond (Carbon) is I think the vulture looking for goldfish, consideration is key.


 
   
  Seems like Google Translate is at work here.


----------



## waynes world

^ I think you nailed it! Lol.


----------



## MrEleventy

More like Baidu Translate!


----------



## blueangel2323

Woah what just happened here...


----------



## dnullify

Did a whole bunch of posts just disappear?


----------



## blueangel2323

Yeah, it looks like we've been trolled.


----------



## MrEleventy

lol. I think theta just dropped us a visit.


----------



## waynes world

LOL - that didn't take long!


----------



## Jakkal

Man... 18 hours no posts......apocalypse


----------



## dnullify

ha, I was wondering who would break the silence first.
   
  I guess everyone's waiting on an order to arrive or something.


----------



## vwinter

Darnit, you ruined the apocalypse because you posted.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn it gias, ya'll ruined it, was on the lurk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......................... 
   
....... Now???


----------



## Jakkal

There you go....now I know I am not the last man on earth ...thanks


----------



## Grayson73

Just got the Sony MDR-XB600.  Ordered it because it won the Silver award for less than 10,000 yen:
   
http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


----------



## vwinter

grayson73 said:


> Just got the Sony MDR-XB600.  Ordered it because it won the Silver award for less than 10,000 yen:
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html




I saw a guy wearing those on the train the other day and they look like a million bucks, gorgeous, classy design.


----------



## Jakkal

I just noticed that for the Geek DAC they removed the other pledge options between 159$ and 1000$ and also removed the limit on 159$, so maybe they are thinking of lowering the final price. At least the guys who were thinking to bite on 159$ have more time now.


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Just got the Sony MDR-XB600.  Ordered it because it won the Silver award for less than 10,000 yen:
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013/vgp_p2_12.html


 
  Not good out of the box.  Muddy bass, sounds veiled, even compared to my Monoprice 8323.  S500s are better, and the Carbo Tenore and Basso are much, much better.  I must say that comfort-wise, they are SUPER comfortable, like wearing pillows on my ears.
   
  I'm going to burn them in to see if they get better.
   
  I'm beginning to wonder about visualgrandprix.  They don't even have the Zero Audios winning bronze. 
   
  Has anyone heard the CKM300 (Gold), MDR-XB30EX (Silver), or MX375 (Bronze)?  Are they better than the Zero Audios?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Not good out of the box.  Muddy bass, sounds veiled, even compared to my Monoprice 8323.  S500s are better, and the Carbo Tenore and Basso are much, much better.  I must say that comfort-wise, they are SUPER comfortable, like wearing pillows on my ears.


 
   
  Iem's like the Basso's and VSD1's are trouble makers, that's for sure.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Iem's like the Basso's and VSD1's are trouble makers, that's for sure.




Budget IEMs meant to punch above their own "supposed" price point to beat the competition. Sounds like a pretty good idea to me! For the consumers, that is.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have my NE-700M in my ears using my X3 as a source..My pair has been on tour of sorts since I opened the thread on them a few weeks back. This thing sounds absolutely marvelous out of the X3.
   
  I got them Brainwaves M5 as a pack in with the player and I mentioned they kinda remind me of these NE-700Ms. Actually these sound on a complete different level from them. It seems to me these NE-700s are what Brainwaves was trying to do with the M5 but failed kinda short..It has been a while since I heard my NE-700s and I was actually surprised how great they sounds on the player. The synergy using the X3 is on point.The strong bass end on these might not be for everyone but what really surprises me about the NE-700s are how good the highs and especially the mids are on these. Vocals be it male or female are up front and intimate, instrument separation, precision spacious presentation. Sparkle when called for. I have a new found respect for these redone nuforce iems. Lol. I am loving how this sounds out of the player.


----------



## Exesteils

Glad you're enjoying them with the X3 too. I've heard some saying that the X3 is warm-ish, but I don't think I've seen anyone who flat-out dislikes it. Guess Fiio is off to a good start in the DAP market.


----------



## Dsnuts

When guys describe sound as being warm. Some might think not as clear or cool sounding..People might equate neutral with a more cooler tone over a warm one with more coloration. The X3 might not be a completely neutral sounding source but to me I would rather take a bit of warmth and smoothness to my sources over a completely analytical and edgy sounding one especially one where I will be using as a Dap. This sound can be enjoyed the whole day without fatigue that is more important than you would think on a good dap. Guys buy expensive tube amps to add warmth to their neutral flat sources and then buy even more tubes to add some coloration and variation to that sound for reason.
   
  Choosing the right components and making them all mesh together to eventually engineer one of these Daps has to be a daunting task..Sure the player got some UI quirks and so many guys are OCD when it comes to how they want their music library set up. But to me what I really cared about was how good the player will sound with my music I listen to every day. I think Fiio did a great job in that front..Before I got the X3s my Sony Z1060 was the best sounding Dap I have ever used and that player cost me almost double the X3 does when that came out. I would be telling you guys a lie if I said that sounds better to my ears.
   
  The X3 is superior to one of the best sounding Sony players I have ever heard. I was expecting a side grade but got much more. Guys that enjoy their mids I can honestly say will love the X3. Guys that love a full bass end to their daps will also enjoy the X3..This player has some of the strongest well rounded deep reaching bass end out of any Dap I have heard as well..Maybe that is why I like the player much. On the go my bass is important. Then again maybe that is another reason why some "audiophiles" will not like the X3.
   
  With more firmware upgrades I am sure the player will get better and better. I can tell Mr James Fiio really wants to create the best player for the given resources he has. I have never seen the head guy be so active in trying to help and answer everyone's problems and issues.
   
  I know reading the X3 thread might turn off would be buyers and such but instead of complaining I am enjoying which so many of them guys on that thread should start doing.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> When guys describe sound as being warm. Some might think not as clear or cool sounding..People might equate neutral with a more cooler tone over a warm one with more coloration. The X3 might not be a completely neutral sounding source but to me I would rather take a bit of warmth and smoothness to my sources over a completely analytical and edgy sounding one especially one where I will be using as a Dap. This sound can be enjoyed the whole day without fatigue that is more important than you would think on a good dap. Guys buy expensive tube amps to add warmth to their neutral flat sources and then buy even more tubes to add some coloration and variation to that sound for reason.
> 
> Choosing the right components and making them all mesh together to eventually engineer one of these Daps has to be a daunting task..Sure the player got some UI quirks and so many guys are OCD when it comes to how they want their music library set up. But to me what I really cared about was how good the player will sound with my music I listen to every day. I think Fiio did a great job in that front..Before I got the X3s my Sony Z1060 was the best sounding Dap I have ever used and that player cost me almost double the X3 does when that came out. I would be telling you guys a lie if I said that sounds better to my ears.
> 
> ...


 
  Is it true that music won't show up when using too many subfolders on a 64GB SD card?


----------



## vic2vic

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> When guys describe sound as being warm. Some might think not as clear or cool sounding..People might equate neutral with a more cooler tone over a warm one with more coloration. The X3 might not be a completely neutral sounding source but to me I would rather take a bit of warmth and smoothness to my sources over a completely analytical and edgy sounding one especially one where I will be using as a Dap. This sound can be enjoyed the whole day without fatigue that is more important than you would think on a good dap. Guys buy expensive tube amps to add warmth to their neutral flat sources and then buy even more tubes to add some coloration and variation to that sound for reason.
> 
> Choosing the right components and making them all mesh together to eventually engineer one of these Daps has to be a daunting task..Sure the player got some UI quirks and so many guys are OCD when it comes to how they want their music library set up. But to me what I really cared about was how good the player will sound with my music I listen to every day. I think Fiio did a great job in that front..Before I got the X3s my Sony Z1060 was the best sounding Dap I have ever used and that player cost me almost double the X3 does when that came out. I would be telling you guys a lie if I said that sounds better to my ears.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'd like to quote 100% of Dsnuts comment as I fully agree on every single word mentioned above. Sometimes I'm struggling a bit to find my songs / albums on the X3, but when I get there and press play... I just get carried away by this amazing sound.


----------



## Exesteils

vic2vic said:


> I'd like to quote 100% of Dsnuts comment as I fully agree on every single word mentioned above. Sometimes I'm struggling a bit to find my songs / albums on the X3, but when I get there and press play... I just get carried away by this amazing sound.




That's great feedback. I've tested the X3 on several occasions and was really impressed. Only thing holding me back is the fact that most of my library(<95%) is in ALAC. I'm currently in the process of converting them all into FLAC(again). I'm either looking at either the X3 or the X5, depending on the sound quality and UI. Hopefully my portable source gear will be done by the end of this year and I can focus on something else, like Fitears.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





michstrausse said:


> X3 beating Sony Z?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If it's the EU version of the Z, then yeah, I can see that happening.


----------



## Exesteils

michstrausse said:


> Yeah, but I would like to know about the Japanese version of the Z. Very hard to believe it can be beaten that easily.




Well, the Z might be a DAP but given it's geared more towards flexibitly it's not really that hard to imagine it being beaten on pure SQ terms when compared to something like the X3, which only has sound as it's objective.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





michstrausse said:


> X3 beating Sony Z?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well they are like 2 different flavors of sound but I would definitely give the nod to the X3s overall ability..The amp section of the X3 helps tremendously with more power hungry phones. The Z is quite not powerful enough. I would say it works with about 80% of my phones with no issues but some of them I am pushing max volume. The X3 has no problems pushing 100% of what I own with ease and that is a big plus..I used my Z ever since it came out. I know that sound really well and still love that sound actually..The X3 has a fuller more spacious deeper mid section and even a stronger bass end over the Z..I find the highs sound more spacious as well. The Zs stage is excellent but the X3 has showed me the added depth it has over the Z which adds to the 3D like imagery Wolfson dacs are known for..If I do have a complaint I would say the X3 needs a more wider presentation of sound but for what it has it is a roomy sound and dimentiality akin to listening to a full end system on the go. That is completely worth it for that presentation alone imo.
   
  Now if I throw on my 2stepdance amp on my Z then we are talking about bringing the sound of the Z to another level similar to the X3 by itself. But the whole idea of players like the X3 DX50 is so you don't have to have another slab of beef on the side of your order..


----------



## kova4a

Btw, I think the work on the vsonic's DAP is going strong coz the ceo posted this image saying that this is what they made 13 years ago. 

  He's probably implying that if they made this so long ago we can't even imagine what they can do now.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Btw, I think the work on the vsonic's DAP is going strong coz the ceo posted this image saying that this is what they made 13 years ago.
> He's probably implying that if they made this so long ago we can't even imagine what they can do now.


 
   
  So _that's_ where Walkaudio is from.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> So _that's_ where Walkaudio is from.


 
  Yeah, I guess they first started making Chinese Walkmans.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is not one of those cases where I am gonna just throw my Z in the trash. Like I said I love my Z and will use it till I cant recharge the battery but there is a different level of sound these dedicated Daps have with built in amps and using dac chip like a WM8740..The players sound is on a different level and the fact that you can play lossless files up to 24 bit...I loaded up some 24bit files but they are kinda pointless as they take up so much space for not much difference in sound so I stuck to flac and MP3 files. I like that these players are priced to be affordable too..
   
  It is going to be interesting to hear how close the DX50 will come to ibasso's flagship the DX100 in ability and sound..I am sure there is a reason why the DX100 cost so much but will it be worth over 3X more is the question.
   
  If you look beyond the minor UI quibles the X3 sound is easily worth what Fiio is charging them for and more. If you keep the folder structure fairly simple and format your cards to fat format it is all good. I am so impressed with the X3 I am now seriously considering the X5.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am so impressed with the X3 I am now seriously considering the X5.


 
  I thought you were intending to wait and get the X5 all along but cracked coz you lack patience and went for the X3


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I would expect a flurry of X3 sales on the used forums once that player hits. That might be a great time to snap up on a used X3.


----------



## waynes world

Yup, I suspect that the x5 will be da bomb


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yup, I suspect that the x5 will be da bomb


 

 No ish Sherlock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You better sell that C3 of yours ASAP or it's gonna be worthless soon, i'll take it off your hands for $50.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No ish Sherlock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now you're just trying to hustle him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The c3 is great for what it's worth.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Now you're just trying to hustle him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i'm trying to help reinforce his bond with those C3s by threatening to take them away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's call reverse psychology meng.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> i'm trying to help reinforce his bond with those C3s by threatening to take them away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nah, you're just trolling coz you're scared someone may take your honorary title away.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, you're just trolling coz you're scared someone may take your honorary title away.


 

 ikr,  i have became a try hard. Am no longer worthy of my godly title. LETS SEE WHATCHA GOT KOVA. You GAMe??? 
   
  Damn all this dac talk is making me thirsty for some good sauce.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ikr,  i have became a try hard. Am no longer worthy of my godly title. LETS SEE WHATCHA GOT KOVA. You GAMe???
> 
> Damn all this dac talk is making me thirsty for some good sauce.


 

 Nah, don't worry I'm definitely not after your title but there are plenty of young guns who might make you work for it again.
  As far as the DAC talk - I'll be skipping on the geek. It's definitely interesting but I have zero use for anything above 24/96 coz the difference in sq is so minor it can't justify the file size to save its life.  At the most i might pick up the new asynchronous Hifimediy to test it


----------



## shotgunshane

@Dsnuts, you might be interested in this phone: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678441/signature-acoustics-c-12-review.  Joker also reviewed them on #294.  I thought they might be up your alley for a budget bass heavy iem.  I think it is the first iem out of India.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, don't worry I'm definitely not after your title but there are plenty of young guns who might make you work for it again.
> As far as the DAC talk - I'll be skipping on the geek. It's definitely interesting but I have zero use for anything above 24/96 coz the difference in sq is so minor it can't justify the file size to save its life.  *At the most i might pick up the new asynchronous Hifimediy to test it*


 
   
   I'm interested in that one too, let us know if you get it.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> *Nah, don't worry I'm definitely not after your title but there are plenty of young guns who might make you work for it again.*
> As far as the DAC talk - I'll be skipping on the geek. It's definitely interesting but I have zero use for anything above 24/96 coz the difference in sq is so minor it can't justify the file size to save its life.  At the most i might pick up the new asynchronous Hifimediy to test it


 
  ^ Welp looks like it's open season for some troll huntin' ..... anyone game???
   
  Please be gentle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
   
  I would be more interested in that geek dac if it could be also used as a portable amp/dac thing with your mp3 players/ smartphones. Some has stated that it might work as an external dac with smartphones via a OTG cable??? Hope that's true. Fingers crossed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> @Dsnuts, you might be interested in this phone: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678441/signature-acoustics-c-12-review.  Joker also reviewed them on #294.  I thought they might be up your alley for a budget bass heavy iem.  I think it is the first iem out of India.


 
  Hmmm interesting, maybe you can send it to the nutman for an audition??? Mochill should be all over this thing then, dat Indian national pride!!! C'mon chill show me whatcha got.


----------



## shotgunshane

I can loan it to Dsnuts if he's interested.


----------



## dnullify

IEMs made in india... Damn I feel almost culturally obligated.


----------



## nick n

These have been around for a bit also ( from India as well ), nothing much on them in here.
*TEKFUSION TWINWOOFERS*

   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tekfusion-twinwoofers/reviews/9220
   found a place that sold them to North America but never got to trying them.
   
  Thanks for that review Shotgun.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> No ish Sherlock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  So worthless, and yet so priceless - I am in no hurry to lose the C3/BH combo my friend


----------



## nehcrow

Has anybody given the Sony MDR-EX210 a listen?
 13.5mm drivers in each ear for just $25 off Amazon! Sounds insane.


----------



## dnullify

They've been on my list for a long time now, there's not a lot on them. They can be had for $16 or so on ebay as well.  I'll try it out again at some point.


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Has anybody given the Sony MDR-EX210 a listen?
> 13.5mm drivers in each ear for just $25 off Amazon! Sounds insane.


 
  I have, I was fairly unimpressed.  The bass lacked control and the clarity wasn't great.  Reasonable for a $25 headphone perhaps, but IMHO not worth it when there are headphones like the 3590/FX40 floating around for cheaper.  Burn in might have improved them a bit but I returned them after two days.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





michstrausse said:


> Does the X5 sound better? What are the differences? I could wait a bit more and get the best one.


 
  It will be a higher end Dap from Fiio.. Supposedly will be released towards the end of this year. It will be I am gonna guess around $300-$400 depending on components..
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> @Dsnuts, you might be interested in this phone: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678441/signature-acoustics-c-12-review.  Joker also reviewed them on #294.  I thought they might be up your alley for a budget bass heavy iem.  I think it is the first iem out of India.


 
  Interesting. I will send you a PM I will check em out. Thanks for the offer Shane. Never heard an earphone from India. Could this be the beginning of a new wave of Phones from the 2rd most populated country in the world? Could India be the next hotbed of new edgy but cheap headphone manufacturers?.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> It will be a higher end Dap from Fiio.. Supposedly will be released towards the end of this year. It will be I am gonna guess around $300-$400 depending on components..
> Interesting. I will send you a PM I will check em out. Thanks for the offer Shane. Never heard an earphone from India. Could this be the beginning of a new wave of Phones from the 2rd most populated country in the world? Could India be the next hotbed of new edgy but cheap headphone manufacturers?.




I'm planning on getting the X5 as it becomes available for pre-order. Fingers crossed.

And yeah, those look to be really interesting, not sure how I feel about it being bass forward but the packaging and build alone is amazing. Casing made from a single block of bronze, wooden housing. Mmmmm aesthetics.


----------



## Exesteils

I just noticed there's a slot for $139 for the Geek which has opened up. Someone grab it!


----------



## Dsnuts

Not no mores. Someone snapped that up quick like.


----------



## nihontoman

Dsnuts
   
   
  you should also get the DX50. you know you want it. you could be one of those who has both x3 and DX50 and make a good comparison. (and make me feel better about choosing DX50 over the X3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oh and btw - how does the xb90ex sound out from the X3? is there too much warmth in tandem, or does the x3 underline the greatness of the XB90EX's prowess? Sony has a pretty wide soundstage but the depth isn't as much as the width, so maybe the X3 which is said to be deeper than wider will make a good coupling with Sonys? That "black background" (or as I understand it, no hiss whatsoever) might also help the xb90ex...


----------



## Snyper0012

Honestly, the xb90ex is quite a different iem compared to most of all these new iems lately, which are meant to be more balanced. The xb just throws bass at you...

Also i do wonder if there are any bassier and more controlled iems on the market currently


----------



## Dsnuts

Bassier yes. Sfs. Corecools without his tape mod is crazy. Too much bass believe it or not. Controlled it aint. But probably the bassiest earphones I have ever heard in stock configuration. Then there is the Philips SHE9750.. The bassiest philips earphones on the cheap. But a bit of a warning. These also happens to be the worst sounding Philips earphones.

  These look kinda cool but don't let that clear silicone covered housing fool you. You will get nastiness,ie your hamburger smudge, ear wax sweat, unnatural oils, fungus and other growing bacterial, all over the housing as it is made of SILICONE!. Do not mistake these for an upgrade to the SHE9700. Nope. Nothing says your hifi like having a ginormous mid bass hump and absolutely no venting in the housing to retain all that resonance. So this is how it sounds if you sealed your buddies Honda with them nasty subs with all the windows up. Highs? Mids? There is none. It is all about knocking out that bit of earwax and getting a nice headache doing it. What was philips thinking in making these? I have no idea.
   
  Maybe they wanted to reproduce ATs PRo700Mk2s. Which also sound very similar.

  Dark dank and musty, with a thick bass note and what seems to be highs and mids that float somewhere in the sound. Somewhere in there you will not hear any type of precision or micro details. Actually there are some. It is from the headphones clamping your head so hard. You will be able to hear your veins pop on your forehead.. Nothing says hi fi like getting an aneurysm while getting your head pounded in with dank bass.
   
   
  A little update on the Onkyos. So it seems the 3rd party vendor we bought the earphones from actually sold us the earphones without actually getting them in stock. How nice. This is the reason why I don't have them in my ears. I hope early next week.


----------



## waynes world

^ Hyped on the 9750's and the Pro700's!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bassier yes. Sfs. Corecools without his tape mod is crazy. Too much bass believe it or not. Controlled it aint. But probably the bassiest earphones I have ever heard in stock configuration. Then there is the Philips SHE9750.. The bassiest philips earphones on the cheap. But a bit of a warning. These also happens to be the worst sounding Philips earphones.
> 
> These look kinda cool but don't let that clear silicone covered housing fool you. You will get nastiness,ie your hamburger smudge, ear wax sweat, unnatural oils, fungus and other growing bacterial, all over the housing as it is made of SILICONE!. Do not mistake these for an upgrade to the SHE9700. Nope. Nothing says your hifi like having a ginormous mid bass hump and absolutely no venting in the housing to retain all that resonance. So this is how it sounds if you sealed your buddies Honda with them nasty subs with all the windows up. Highs? Mids? There is none. It is all about knocking out that bit of earwax and getting a nice headache doing it. What was philips thinking in making these? I have no idea.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm excited for the Onkyo impressions.


----------



## Iken

Is it me or new ne-700x are falling behind mh1c?? After 50h burning 700x mh1c still sounds more natural and opend and easier to setup/drive (bass noticable better on mh1c for me) then 700x... It looks like the search for upgrade on mh1c is not over for me


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow, as generally happens, I went on vacation for a week, poor wifi there, now have a kazillion pages to catch up with! :-\ I ordered X3 on site-that-can't-be-mentioned, can't wait to get it. My Studio Anniversary V3 seems have died, seems like a good one to go to next 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bhazard

Anyone get the geek email? Amp upgrades are being offered.


----------



## DannyBai

Super Duper GEEK sounds good to me.


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone try the Noontec Zoro HD?


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





bhazard said:


> Anyone get the geek email? Amp upgrades are being offered.


 
  I saw the update #7 email as well. The super duper geek intrigues me but I'm not sure I'm willing to pay the $60 more for the upgrade. If however anyone on here got in at the $119 bracket or lower and is willing to order another one for me (I'd paypal you the cost as well as cover shipping from you to me once you receive them) then I'd gladly update to super duper. Please PM me if anyone is willing to do this


----------



## nehcrow

Man... having doubts whether or not GEEK would be ok for powering high impedance headphones just in case I want a HD650 or HE-400 or something down the line.
 I know it could potentially be great for the X1 but other more powerful headphones? Not sure...


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> Man... having doubts whether or not GEEK would be ok for powering high impedance headphones just in case I want a HD650 or HE-400 or something down the line.
> 
> I know it could potentially be great for the X1 but other more powerful headphones? Not sure...




Pretty sure the Super Duper upgrade with it's 1000mW would be enough to drive even heavy weight Headphones. I use them for stuff like portable gear so I think I'll go with the super and not the Maxed out upgrade.


----------



## gikigill

Signed up for Super Duper Geek.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Pretty sure the Super Duper upgrade with it's 1000mW would be enough to drive even heavy weight Headphones. I use them for stuff like portable gear so I think I'll go with the super and not the Maxed out upgrade.


 
  Oh wow, problems are solved. I know that 1000mW is pretty huge for a portable amp but is it enough drive HD650/HE-400 to full potential?


----------



## kova4a

Btw, there is another single $139 slot open for the geek, so someone might grab it if you hurry


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> Oh wow, problems are solved. I know that 1000mW is pretty huge for a portable amp but is it enough drive HD650/HE-400 to full potential?




I believe the HE-400 require 500mW to 1W to perform well, iirc. So yes, if the Geek does what it says, then driving them should be no problem. 

From a plugged-in source, of course, I don't think a mobile's battery will last more than a few short hours.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey-after passing on the $99 GEEK, I bit last night at $159, only to wake up and find there are new options, Super and Super Duper. Not sure if makes sense to upgrade (it ALWAYS feels like I should upgrade), and don't see the option to do so on Kickstarter at any rate. What gives?


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Hey-after passing on the $99 GEEK, I bit last night at $159, only to wake up and find there are new options, Super and Super Duper. Not sure if makes sense to upgrade (it ALWAYS feels like I should upgrade), and don't see the option to do so on Kickstarter at any rate. What gives?


 
  It's right there. Scroll down. lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Found it-didn't read carefully, looks like you are subscribing again instead of increasing to new GEEK


----------



## doctorjazz

Emailed Gavin Fish, wanted details on upgrade, is it just more powerful amp (that can be enough, extra power can improve sound even when not needed to drive, at least that's true with speakers in my experience.


----------



## bhazard

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Found it-didn't read carefully, looks like you are subscribing again instead of increasing to new GEEK


 
  You just add more to your current pledge.


----------



## Grayson73

I decided to sell the Sony MDR-XB600 and the NuForce NE-700X.  
   
  MDR-XB600 was way too bass heavy; mids are muffled and highs are muted.  Not balanced at all.
   
  NuForce NE-700X was very good, but not quite as good as Zero Audio Carbo Basso or Tenore.
   
  I just ordered the A161P and will be comparing against my current inventory.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am debating if I need to upgrade my Geek to be super.. Don't know if I am gonna use all that power. I am also wondering if that power will cause a negative effect or more battery drainage on a laptop/ possible added noise.
   
  I suppose just having it plugged in all the time would fix that issue but there will be times when there is no plug.. Decisions decision.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I am debating if I need to upgrade my Geek to be super.. Don't know if I am gonna use all that power. I am also wondering if that power will cause a negative effect or more battery drainage on a laptop/ possible added noise.
> 
> I suppose just having it plugged in all the time would fix that issue but there will be times when there is no plug.. Decisions decision.


 
   I think super yes, Super Duper no, The output would be decent enough to drive most headphones, obviously not something like a 600ohm piece to full potential but it will come in handy. I'm planning to use it as my portable laptop amp, so something like this means I won't have to worry about it not being able to drive whatever headphones I decide to travel with.


----------



## journeyy

Carbo Basso and/or Tenore or ES700? Can't decide :/ The X1 are too mid-bassy for me, i will put them on sale.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> Carbo Basso and/or Tenore or ES700? Can't decide :/ *The X1 are too mid-bassy for me,* i will put them on sale.


 
   
  I am surprised you feel that way considering you have the S500's and Portapro's. How many hours of burn in do you have on your X1's?
   
  Anyway, it depends on if you want iems or headphones, and how much you want to spend. I figure the ES700's would cost me close to $200 once tenso shipping and better earpads are taken into consideration, whereas the Basso's were only $65 shipped.


----------



## ericp10

The X1 too mid-bassy? *scratches head*


----------



## journeyy

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsFidelioX1.pdf

 I'm not crazy!  There's quite a mid bass hump and a sub bass roll-off.


----------



## journeyy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I am surprised you feel that way considering you have the S500's and Portapro's. How many hours of burn in do you have on your X1's?
> 
> Anyway, it depends on if you want iems or headphones, and how much you want to spend. I figure the ES700's would cost me close to $200 once tenso shipping and better earpads are taken into consideration, whereas the Basso's were only $65 shipped.


 
   
  The PortaPro's are similar in that regard, but the S500's are more on the sub bass side IMO. You're right about the price difference though..

 Edit: I don't really care if it's IEM, on-ear or over-ear, it''s all about the sound, with a restricted budget


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> I think super yes, Super Duper no, The output would be decent enough to drive most headphones, obviously not something like a 600ohm piece to full potential but it will come in handy. I'm planning to use it as my portable laptop amp, so something like this means I won't have to worry about it not being able to drive whatever headphones I decide to travel with.


 
  Why not something 600ohm to its full potential?  While specs aren't listed for output into 600ohm, it should do just fine. Seems that there is still confusion/misinformation about how much power is needed to drive headphones.  Here is a good page plus a kick butt spreadsheet to run the numbers:  http://www.apexhifi.com/specs.html  
   
  I doubt they would add the extra power if it hurt the SQ (added noise), but it will definitely increase the power needed which might impact whether or not this works with Android or iOS devices that have power limits.  I only plan to use this with portables or IEMs so I am sticking with the base version and even that could run my HD800s fine.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Anyone else find it suspicious about these higher voltage output versions of GEEK (for more $) in addition to color options?  I feel like we're getting bait and switched here; what happened to making a commercially viable product and selling it at a specific price point?  Weird that they were so cautious before about abiding by kickstarter rules.
   
  I posted this in the comments but my intuition tells me the only added expense is sourcing a few different parts for the power increase.  Why not start with the best part for the job and offer gain settings?
   
  Will await for a better response but I wouldn't "fund" them further for something like this...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> Edit: I don't really care if it's IEM, on-ear or over-ear, it''s all about the sound, with a restricted budget


 
   
  I don't have the ES700's, but from everything I've heard, they are wonderful. And so are the Basso's imo. The Bassos are most likely more V shaped, and the ES700's will have more forward mids. Both are excellent value for the $. Depends on your signature preference and other preferences.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





journeyy said:


> The PortaPro's are similar in that regard, but the S500's are more on the sub bass side IMO. You're right about the price difference though..


 
   
  Looking at the below FR graphs, I think you're right about the S500 and sub-bass. The "thump thump" aspect of the S500's bass is strong. I always thought that was mid-bass, but maybe that is that sub-bass? 
   
  Here's some graphs in in question (too bad I can't find the WS99's FR graph):
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsFidelioX1.pdf
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/KossPortaPro.pdf
   
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/JVCHAS500Z.pdf


----------



## FraGGleR

I've s





mr.sneis said:


> Anyone else find it suspicious about these higher voltage output versions of GEEK (for more $) in addition to color options?  I feel like we're getting bait and switched here; what happened to making a commercially viable product and selling it at a specific price point?  Weird that they were so cautious before about abiding by kickstarter rules.
> 
> I posted this in the comments but my intuition tells me the only added expense is sourcing a few different parts for the power increase.  Why not start with the best part for the job and offer gain settings?
> 
> Will await for a better response but I wouldn't "fund" them further for something like this...




I've seen similar things like this in past KS projects that I have backed. Features are added as funding grows. I don't see anything too shady about it. On their blog they said something about sound quality decreasing too much if they had to attenuate for IEMs on the full power one.


----------



## journeyy

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Looking at the below FR graphs, I think you're right about the S500 and sub-bass. The "thump thump" aspect of the S500's bass is strong. I always thought that was mid-bass, but maybe that is that sub-bass?
> 
> Here's some graphs in in question (too bad I can't find the WS99's FR graph):
> 
> ...


 
   
  The "thump" is a combination of mid bass/sub bass i think. If you take the sub bass out of the mix there will only be a "tok tok" left. But there's also stuff happening entirely in the sub bass range, especially in EDM and to a degree classical music, not so much in rock music etc.


----------



## doctorjazz

No posts in almost 24 hours? I think the world is coming to an end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  In order not to let it get any longer without a post, here's the link to my favorite power pop band of the moment...(playing soon in Brooklyn)
   
  http://vimeo.com/7581382


----------



## Dsnuts

This week is indeed a slow one. Our Onkyo earphones are not where they should be at the moment and I will reveal more of what is happening with them but all in due time. On another note I decided to go ahead and try out some new cables for my X1. Thanks to ericp who discovered these Zu cables. I read words such as. "Lovefest" "better clarity, bass tighter, sound more involving." Says DannyBai. How could I not try this. I am guilty of falling into peer pressure.

  Manufacturer says burn in these for 400 hours? Lol
   
*BURN-IN*
  Mission miniphone to RCA will sound a bit grainy and possibly a bit harsh in the presence region when new, compared to how they will sound after burn-in. Nothing special is required, just play your music, enjoy the better fidelity than the junk cable you were using, and know that after several weeks of lots of play your Zu Mission will sound even better. (Full burned in is at least 400 hours, mainly due to the PTFE Teflon insulation which is used exclusively on the Mission miniphone to miniphone. For the possible hows and whys about burn-in please see our


----------



## dnullify

I found out what happened to my Onkyos... Ah well patience is everything.


----------



## Dsnuts

This came into my email.. Some new specs and a very interesting test of the line out of the GEEK..
   





  Larry Ho. Is Geeking out.! By the way he was responsible for the Asus Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## doctorjazz

DS-I went for this 2 nights ago, the original version. Did you go for higher power? I haven't gotten any of these updates yet-he said the link for the music was at the end of the video, but I didn't catch it, I'd be curious to check it out (my experience, though, is that it is often esoteric music that may not be of much interest). Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

I am very much debating if I am gonna need that much power or not. The way I see it this thing clearly has a line out. Which means I will be able to hook up any of my amps to it. But it is the idea that this tiny little dac/ amp can and will power more power hungry phones straight from the device without the added need of additional amps which may or may not add more coloration to the sounds.  
   
  I think if I was gonna upgrade to a more powerful Geek. It would have to be the super geek and not the Super Duper geek. Lets be honest here if you own a high end headphone I doubt your only gonna have a GEEK to use for your source.
   
  You gotta look at what phones you use and what your gonna use the GEEK for and you might not need any of the upgraded more powerful versions at all. Just because it has more volume doesn't mean it will sound any better. Ultimately they are all the same product..I think the stock version is going to be just fine. If you feel the need to up the power. I say the Super at the most.. How often do you use your sources at max volume anyway.?


----------



## Dsnuts

In addition I would like to add. I have my Meridian Explorer. Power output rated at 130mW @ 16 Ohm . I don't recall ever maxing out the volume at all. The stock Geek will have a crazy 450mW @ 30 Ohm. I dont even think I am gonna need the Super geek to be honest That is plenty of volume. It is already at almost 4X the volume of the Dragonfly.  I don't recall anyone complaining about the lack of volume power for both the Dragonfly or the Meridian Explorer.
   
  The added volume is nice but I am starting to think that extra $30 would be better spent somewhere else.


----------



## doctorjazz

Gavin replied to a message I sent him (very nice)...he said they are identical except for the power, not to bother unless you need to drive high impedance 'phones,>100 ohms. Imostly use iem's, which should be an easy load. The 2 hp's Iam concerned about are  the AT A-900x (don't know the specs) and the Senn HP-650, which are 300 ohns according to specs @ the Headroom site (Gavin sent the link). Seems like the increased power may be needed for these, particularly the Senn's...though that still leaves the question, if so, is the mid level sufficient or do I need the maxed out version? (I emailed Gavin again, let you know what I hear).


----------



## doctorjazz

If I understand this stuff at all (and that's iffy), it's not just a question of volume, you might be able to get volume out of a cheap or low powered amp driving difficult speakers, for example, but the sound would be adversly affected, distortion, loss of fidelity, that sort of thing. Could be wrong, that's what I gather from the audiophile world...


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> No posts in almost 24 hours? I think the world is coming to an end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Great song and great video! Looking forward to finding more from Valley Lodge. Thanks.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn it all this talk about this magical little geek dac made me wish i was aware of it when the $99 option was still available. T_T
   
  Oh well, don't listen on my comp enough to warrant a purchase, but still..... seems like an amazing deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: yeah boi!!!! The X1s has finally shipped this week, can't wait to get my dirty lil' hands on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  .... again.


----------



## Exesteils

Discounts on music. A 0.47ohm impedence, and line out. I like the direction this KS is going.

@doctorjazz here's a quote from Gavin:
The 450mW version of Geek will have plenty of power for your(average) buds. Do a quick Google search and find out the impedance. If it's below 60, again, 450 mW will be fine. Above that, I'd consider Super Geek. Above 300 and I'd consider Super-Duper Geek. Others might have different opinions, but those are my two cents.


----------



## Mackem

I'm seriously considering getting one of those Geeks. Can anyone give me a quick rundown of what headphone impendance the regular, super and super-duper would be capable of driving? If I'm going to get one, I want something that will last.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  They have 2 albums out, one self titled, the next one out "Semester at Sea" (their website says another one is coming). I think they are both great, but the self titled one is a underappreciated classic if there ever was one-if I had it on vinyl, it would have the grooves all worn through...


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn it all this talk about this magical little geek dac made me wish i was aware of it when the $99 option was still available. T_T
> 
> Oh well, don't listen on my comp enough to warrant a purchase, but still..... seems like an amazing deal. :angry_face:
> 
> ...




Let us know your impressions this time around with a decent amp to do them justice. Also, get the geek.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Let us know your impressions this time around with a decent amp to do them justice. Also, get the geek.


 

 i'll geek it out if i can get one for cheap. hoho But for now the geek is being closeted. There will be a proper time and place.... all in due time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah i already know how these will sound since i did have an audition of them the 1st time around, but with more burn-in they might totally blow my mind, so here is hoping my amps will unleashed the beast within those X1s.  In the mean time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Be it the super or stock or duper. I really do have a good feeling about the Geek. It might be something we will all be glad to own once that is out., Ya sf. a $300 Dac.amp for $159? That is a deal up your alley. 
   
  Let me put it this way. When we all get our new spanking Geeks and the glowing reviews are out about how great they sound..Your gonna be angry you didn't jump on one. I have one of these.!


----------



## MrEleventy

mackem said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of those Geeks. Can anyone give me a quick rundown of what headphone impendance the regular, super and super-duper would be capable of driving? If I'm going to get one, I want something that will last.


Looks like reg is <= 100 ohms, super <=300, super-duper <= 600. Honestly, I look at it this way... if you have ~300-600 ohm headphones, you're listening at home where you should already have an amp. super and super-duper is not needed cause you can just line out from the reg. Maaaybe super will see some use but super-duper I feel is a waste.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Be it the super or stock or duper. I really do have a good feeling about the Geek. It might be something we will all be glad to own once that is out., Ya sf. a $300 Dac.amp for $159? That is a deal up your alley.
> 
> Let me put it this way. When we all get our new spanking Geeks and the glowing reviews are out about how great they sound..Your gonna be angry you didn't jump on one. I have one of these.!


 

 ^ LoL, not even. I got mo' self control than that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yeah if these really sound as amazing as the creators of them are saying then it's gonna be fantastic for the community. Like i said i hardly listen to music on my crappy lappy, and even my cheapo ELE dac is only used to burn my iems so.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If they will work as a portable on the go unit with mp3 players/ smartphones man oh man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HYPED!!!


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Looks like reg is <= 100 ohms, super <=300, super-duper <= 600. Honestly, I look at it this way... if you have ~300-600 ohm headphones, you're listening at home where you should already have an amp. super and super-duper is not needed cause you can just line out from the reg. Maaaybe super will see some use but super-duper I feel is a waste.


 
  I don't have an amp / DAC so I'm looking for an 'all-in-one' solution of sorts. I mainly use IEMs but my main concern is if I get the regular Geek and I choose to get a 250-300 ohm set of headphones in the future, how would things go? The only thing is I'm not 100% sure if I will get any headphones or not (I will if I can find the right pair for me comfort-wise)


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





mackem said:


> I don't have an amp / DAC so I'm looking for an 'all-in-one' solution of sorts. I mainly use IEMs but my main concern is if I get the regular Geek and I choose to get a 250-300 ohm set of headphones in the future, how would things go? The only thing is I'm not 100% sure if I will get any headphones or not (I will if I can find the right pair for me comfort-wise)


 

 I see that you will own many Amp/ Dacs. It is a slippery slope.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL, not even. I got mo' self control than that.    But yeah if these really sound as amazing as the creators of them are saying then it's gonna be fantastic for the community. Like i said i hardly listen to music on my crappy lappy, and even my cheapo ELE dac is only used to burn my iems so....
> 
> If they will work as a portable on the go unit with mp3 players/ smartphones man oh man!!!  HYPED!!!






Larry]  5 days ago
Hi said:


> I don't have an amp / DAC so I'm looking for an 'all-in-one' solution of sorts. I mainly use IEMs but my main concern is if I get the regular Geek and I choose to get a 250-300 ohm set of headphones in the future, how would things go? The only thing is I'm not 100% sure if I will get any headphones or not (I will if I can find the right pair for me comfort-wise)


 I guess it's going to depend on how certain you are about getting those cans. If it's slim to none, skip it and address it when it comes up. If it never does, hey, you saved yourself some cash to go towards newer IEMs.


----------



## MrEleventy

dsnuts said:


> I see that you will own many Amp/ Dacs. It is a slippery slope.


 Just plain evil man....























:veryevil:
+1! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> I don't have an amp / DAC so I'm looking for an 'all-in-one' solution of sorts. I mainly use IEMs but my main concern is if I get the regular Geek and I choose to get a 250-300 ohm set of headphones in the future, how would things go? The only thing is I'm not 100% sure if I will get any headphones or not (I will if I can find the right pair for me comfort-wise)




Comfort-wise I can think of a few with high impedence and sounds amazing to boot. The 250ohm DT880 for example, or a Jergpad modded HE-400(for those less DIY savvy, I suggest getting Modular's production version, less risk, and looks better overall) Superb comfort.


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Comfort-wise I can think of a few with high impedence and sounds amazing to boot. The 250ohm DT880 for example, or a Jergpad modded HE-400(for those less DIY savvy, I suggest getting Modular's production version, less risk, and looks better overall) Superb comfort.


 
  I have a roommate so I need closed cans. It's finding closed ones though that don't clamp your jaw and are suitable for those of use with large heads / ears and glasses.


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> I have a roommate so I need closed cans. It's finding closed ones though that don't clamp your jaw and are suitable for those of use with large heads / ears and glasses.




AKG K550, Sony Mdr-1r comes to mind on closed comfort cans. The 1R moreso due to the angled drivers, the 550 just for being large(rather heavy though)


----------



## Snyper0012

Any thoughts/suggestions for the best fullsize bass headphone 200 and under? I am speaking on behalf of my cousin who owns beats studios and he wants to upgrade after listening to my xb90ex which not surprisingly have more bass than the full-size beats xD. They should be good in other areas as well such as mids and highs, soundstage, clarity while still providing basshead level sub/mid bass. (Ex. Like my xb90ex)


----------



## Dsnuts

He should look into a UE6000. With amp/ Aka noise blocking switch on it rumbles something fierce.. Definitely an upgrade to what he is used to. Don't know if the WS99 is gonna have enough bass for him. Though I would put my WS99 over the UE6000 in SQ alone. If he is more of a bass head he will appreciate the added amp on the UE6000.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Any thoughts/suggestions for the best fullsize bass headphone 200 and under? I am speaking on behalf of my cousin who owns beats studios and he wants to upgrade after listening to my xb90ex which not surprisingly have more bass than the full-size beats xD. They should be good in other areas as well such as mids and highs, soundstage, clarity while still providing basshead level sub/mid bass. (Ex. Like my xb90ex)


 
  Hmm, I don't know if this would be spam or not (as I've said this quite a few times throughout HF), but I would suggest heading to the Basshead Club and ask there. There are a lot of nowledgeable bassheads if you're looking for cans with good bass.


----------



## peter123

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> Any thoughts/suggestions for the best fullsize bass headphone 200 and under? I am speaking on behalf of my cousin who owns beats studios and he wants to upgrade after listening to my xb90ex which not surprisingly have more bass than the full-size beats xD. They should be good in other areas as well such as mids and highs, soundstage, clarity while still providing basshead level sub/mid bass. (Ex. Like my xb90ex)


 
  He should also consider the M-audio Q40's while they are still available. These are truly a good kept secret that have great bass in addition to good overall sound.


----------



## FraGGleR

exesteils said:


> Discounts on music. A 0.47ohm impedence, and line out. I like the direction this KS is going.
> 
> @doctorjazz here's a quote from Gavin:
> The 450mW version of Geek will have plenty of power for your(average) buds. Do a quick Google search and find out the impedance. If it's below 60, again, 450 mW will be fine. Above that, I'd consider Super Geek. Above 300 and I'd consider Super-Duper Geek. Others might have different opinions, but those are my two cents.




Seriously guys, use the calculator I posted earlier. No need for guesswork or gut feelings. I think Gavin is being overly cautious and general with his quick recommendations. Also, there is a dedicated thread for the GEEK where the discussion might be better.


----------



## blueangel2323

mackem said:


> I have a roommate so I need closed cans. It's finding closed ones though that don't clamp your jaw and are suitable for those of use with large heads / ears and glasses.



 
Sony 1R and Denon D600 are the most comfortable closed headphones I've ever tried.


----------



## ericp10

My S2 is finally here (with the slowest mail I've ever experienced from Hong Kong). So, I will try them out in a moment, but was wondering if Dsnuts or DannyBai have any suggestions for tips? Usually stock tips don't sound the best to me (KEF M200 and UE900 tips being an exception to that experience). Are the S2 tips best for the S2, or should I go ahead and throw these UE900 tips I have with me on it? The box it comes in is first-class like the X1 box. I'm about to listen with my X3 DAP.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> My S2 is finally here (with the slowest mail I've ever experienced from Hong Kong). So, I will try them out in a moment, but was wondering if Dsnuts or DannyBai have any suggestions for tips? Usually stock tips don't sound the best to me (KEF M200 and UE900 tips being an exception to that experience). Are the S2 tips best for the S2, or should I go ahead and throw these UE900 tips I have with me on it? The box it comes in is first-class like the X1 box. I'm about to listen with my X3 DAP.




You should try them with Sony hybrids if you got some available. I love mine with these tips.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





peter123 said:


> You should try them with Sony hybrids if you got some available. I love mine with these tips.


 
  Thanks Peter. I'll try those when I get home, but I put the large stock on and it so far so good.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> My S2 is finally here (with the slowest mail I've ever experienced from Hong Kong). So, I will try them out in a moment, but was wondering if Dsnuts or DannyBai have any suggestions for tips? Usually stock tips don't sound the best to me (KEF M200 and UE900 tips being an exception to that experience). Are the S2 tips best for the S2, or should I go ahead and throw these UE900 tips I have with me on it? The box it comes in is first-class like the X1 box. I'm about to listen with my X3 DAP.


 

 ^ The MH1C tips worked the best for me both comfort and sound wise on these S2s when i had them for auditioning. Happy listening meng.


----------



## ericp10

So...the S2 has just been in my ears like three minutes, so this is by no means is an endorsement one way or the other. I do want to say something about them now since - to be honest - I purchased these with very low expectations for some stupid reason (usually Dsnuts and Dannybai are on the money). Also, the X1 headphone is so wonderful to my ears that I don't know why I wasn't feeling high on the S2. I think because I've read some not so-good reviews outside of my trust hi-fi buddies, and didn't listen to my motto: YOU HAVE TO HEAR IT YOURSELF!
   
  Okay, that's out of the way and it's been about 10 minutes. First thoughts:
   
  - More bass than I thought. Not M200 level but not too far behind
  - Fuller sound than I've ever imagined
  - Vocals forward and detailed, but not as clear and as transparent as the M200 (my universal standard at the moment along with the ASG-2).
  - More neutral sounding than the M200
  - Nice detail sound, but not on the M200 level, but again, not far behind
  - Fit is fantastic for my ears
  - The soundstage is not as wide as the M200, but it's not too small either
   
  So take all these thoughts with a grain of salt, but out of the box the S2 is not bad at all! I expect it to get better (with more clarity and details with burn-in).
  Does this sound like an IEM version of the X1? See, to be honest I can't remember how the X1 sounded to me out of the box, but where the X1 is now (and with the silver Zu cable on it) I would have to say no. The X1 is for more detailed with greater imaging, clarity and instrument separation. Is the sound in the Philips Fidelio family? Definitely! And I expect it to get better, but again, these earphones sound very very good out of the box (pointing upper tier instead of mid or lower tier). I can't say what other earphones sound like this Fidelio though. It sounds with very neutral with bass. It does, however, seems to have its own sound signature (which is a good thing to my ears).  More later. Oh, it doesn't sound like the M200 to me at all, but there are some similar qualities (like both have wonderful timbre).


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ The MH1C tips worked the best for me both comfort and sound wise on these S2s when i had them for auditioning. Happy listening meng.


 
   
   
  Thanks sfwalcer. I think I tore up my large MH1c tips (one of them) trying to stretch it over some IEM (possibly the M200 ...lol). So, what were your thoughts of the S2?


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Thanks sfwalcer. I think I tore up my large MH1c tips (one of them) trying to stretch it over some IEM (possibly the M200 ...lol). So, what were your thoughts of the S2?


 

 ^ I'll probably post a writeup of them sometime this weekend or something along with the Nuforce 700s. Been putting it off but will get to it............... soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  To me these S2s really does sound like the dynamic version of the Sony XBA-3s as Ds stated because of it's more natural presentation. Only thing that kinda disappointed on these was that despite their open back design, their sound wasn't as airy as i had expected and although its soundstage is large i had expected it to be larger due to their design as well. Other than that they are great sounding no doubt. The harsh/ bright treble others complained about never affected me whatsoever. Yes the mids are just a tiny tiny bit recessed but burn-in will bring it slightly more forward so no worries there. That's it for now.......


----------



## Zelda

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> So...the S2 has just been in my ears like three minutes, so this is by no means is an endorsement one way or the other. I do want to say something about them now since - to be honest - I purchased these with very low expectations for some stupid reason (usually Dsnuts and Dannybai are on the money). Also, the X1 headphone is so wonderful to my ears that I don't know why I wasn't feeling high on the S2. I think because I've read some not so-good reviews outside of my trust hi-fi buddies, and didn't listen to my motto: YOU HAVE TO HEAR IT YOURSELF!
> 
> Okay, that's out of the way and it's been about 10 minutes. First thoughts:
> 
> ...


 
  I'm waiting your RE-400 VS S2. but only after a while


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ I'll probably post a writeup of them sometime this weekend or something along with the Nuforce 700s. Been putting it off but will get to it............... soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have to remind you, my friend, it's only "semi-opened." That's probably why not such a wide soundstage. Then again, the M200 is not opened at all and has a wide soundstage (although I think there's a greater distance between the micro-driver (handling the highs and mids) and the bass driver.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have to remind you, my friend, it's only "semi-opened." That's probably why not such a wide soundstage. Then again, the M200 is not opened at all and has a wide soundstage (although I think there's a greater distance between the micro-driver (handling the highs and mids) and the bass driver.


 

 yeppp is aware of that but it has more to do with their airiness of the presentation. The Zero Audio Bassos despite it's "closed" design has a lot more air in it's sound with a larger soundstage as well, but i guess when the stage is too wide/ too airy the over all presentation MIGHT become less coherent/ cohesive which makes for a messy sound. This was the problem some people had with the Brainwavz R1s me thinks.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have to remind you, my friend, it's only "semi-opened." That's probably why not such a wide soundstage. Then again, the M200 is not opened at all and has a wide soundstage (although I think there's a greater distance between the micro-driver (handling the highs and mids) and the bass driver.


 
   
  M200 soundstage bigger than the CKS1000's?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> yeppp is aware of that but it has more to do with their airiness of the presentation. The Zero Audio Bassos despite it's "closed" design has a lot more air in it's sound with a larger soundstage as well, but i guess when the stage is too wide/ too airy the over all presentation MIGHT become less coherent/ cohesive which makes for a messy sound. This was the problem some people had with the Brainwavz R1s me thinks.


 
  I actually like the R1s, just not refined enough.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> M200 soundstage bigger than the CKS1000's?


 
   
  Hmmm? I have to listen and compare before making that assertion, waynes world. What I can say is that the CKS1000 and M200 soundstages are different while both being wide. Because of that dual chamber, the CKS1000 throws instruments into different parts of your brain like few other IEMs. I think overall the M200 seems wider, but certain instruments may seem farther away in the CKS1000. But the M200 wins in clarity, transparency, details, bass and refinement to my ears. Do you have your M500 yet?


----------



## ericp10

I remember starting this hobby about six or seven years ago. Listening to the S2, the M200, H-200 and some other universals, it's just amazing what sound you get for the price from that time. All of those IEMs I've listed surpass many of the top tier I bought then costing a couple hundreds of dollars more than what these so-called mid-fi earphones. And it's top-tier sound to my ears. Now, I know some of these $1K earphones sound even better (based on some trust reviews), but are they $800 - or more - better?  I don't know and I'm not really anxious to know.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I remember starting this hobby about six or seven years ago. Listening to the S2, the M200, H-200 and some other universals, it's just amazing what sound you get for the price from that time. All of those IEMs I've listed surpass many of the top tier I bought then costing a couple hundreds of dollars more than what these so-called mid-fi earphones. And it's top-tier sound to my ears. Now, I know some of these $1K earphones sound even better (based on some trust reviews), but are they $800 - or more - better? * I don't know and I'm not really anxious to know.*


 
   
  If anyone ever offers to lend you the 1plus2's for audition, just turn around and RUN AWAY lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If anyone ever offers to lend you the 1plus2's for audition, just turn around and RUN AWAY lol!


 

 ^ Maybe Danny can chime in....


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> I remember starting this hobby about six or seven years ago. Listening to the S2, the M200, H-200 and some other universals, it's just amazing what sound you get for the price from that time. All of those IEMs I've listed surpass many of the top tier I bought then costing a couple hundreds of dollars more than what these so-called mid-fi earphones. And it's top-tier sound to my ears. Now, I know some of these $1K earphones sound even better (based on some trust reviews), but are they $800 - or more - better?  I don't know and I'm not really anxious to know.




I hope you get to compare the S2 and H200. It'll really be interesting to know how far Philips has gone with their sound tuning. I'm still enjoying my H200 but I really feel the need for a headset to pair with my Android phone. I'm hoping the S2 is the one!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

ericp10 said:


> I remember starting this hobby about six or seven years ago. Listening to the S2, the M200, H-200 and some other universals, it's just amazing what sound you get for the price from that time. All of those IEMs I've listed surpass many of the top tier I bought then costing a couple hundreds of dollars more than what these so-called mid-fi earphones. And it's top-tier sound to my ears. *Now, I know some of these $1K earphones sound even better (based on some trust reviews), but are they $800 - or more - better?  I don't know and I'm not really anxious to know.*




As someone who has gone thru a number of these kilobuck phones myself, I can honestly tell you that they are not. You're paying for that last 10% of performance and refinement when you shell out for a 1K+ phone. I think phones like the Flat-4, ASG-2, Heaven S/V/VI, Ex-1000, and likely the F-111 and FA-04 come respectably close to the sound of TOTL IEMs. The extra $800 bucks is netting you increased resolution, a more precise and defined stage, better treble/midrange/bass refinement/balance, and more detail. Is it worth it to some people? Yeah, it is, but is it worth it to all people, even enthusiasts on this forum? Nah, definitely not


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I hope you get to compare the S2 and H200. It'll really be interesting to know how far Philips has gone with their sound tuning. I'm still enjoying my H200 but I really feel the need for a headset to pair with my Android phone. I'm hoping the S2 is the one!


 
  ? The H-200 has a headset cable.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> If anyone ever offers to lend you the 1plus2's for audition, just turn around and RUN AWAY lol!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> I hope you get to compare the S2 and H200. It'll really be interesting to know how far Philips has gone with their sound tuning. I'm still enjoying my H200 but I really feel the need for a headset to pair with my Android phone. I'm hoping the S2 is the one!


 
  Why doesn't the H200 work with your Android?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice ericp you finally got your S2s..Since you own 2 pieces of equipment that I also own this is a suggestion..For guys that own the X3 as well. I have been burning in my X3. I have read more than a few accounts of the X3 sounding exponentially better with more hours use on them which actually makes sense as Fiio X3s were in such huge demand I am certain they didn't have time to adequately burn the players in for full sound before they shipped. That will be up to you all and I have also noticed an increase in fidelity and dynamics on the sounds with more and more use.
   
  Burn your S2 or whatever phones you have using the X3 and also condition the battery.. Full use, to burn in earphones and X3 to battery depletion. Full recharge and repeat...The S2s need a big burn and so it seems does the X3.


----------



## d marc0

quartertone said:


> ? The H-200 has a headset cable.




Yep, but I need the headset for on-the-go situations. I only use the H200 for critical listening at home.


----------



## DannyBai

I haven't found better tips for the S2 besides the stock ones eric.  I know Ds has experimented with a few so he should chime in.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

I don't know if it's on-topic, but I do know that this is a discovery, so...
  Has anyone heard of the upcoming Galaxy Note 3?
   
  It's said to support 4K video recording and 24/192 playback. Here's the rumor link:
http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2013/08/28/galaxy_note_iii_supports_4k_recording_high_quality_audio_rumor_says
   
  It's also going to be released this September, along with the new iPad, iPhone, Mac Pro, etc., so Septermber is going to be pretty heated up with all of the new releases in, well, _everything_. It ain't just devices, it also extends to games, seeing that it's the end of Q3 or something like that.
   
  Hope this kinda informed you all. XD


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I haven't found better tips for the S2 besides the stock ones eric.  I know Ds has experimented with a few so he should chime in.


 

 I only use my UE tips. They have the best fit and sound overall. I like the hybrids too but once I went to my UEs I can tell the hybrids hinder the mids a touch..I would try what ever you have. The stock tips are good too.


----------



## Darknet

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> I don't know if it's on-topic, but I do know that this is a discovery, so...
> Has anyone heard of the upcoming Galaxy Note 3?
> 
> It's said to support 4K video recording and 24/192 playback. Here's the rumor link:
> ...


 
  24/192 playback on a non audiophile focused dap? What is this madness.... lol I have like barely anything in that file format... my 32gb phone is perfectly fine with 320 mp3 lol ain't nobody got room for lossless. 4k is interesting but I think all these new resolutions past a certain point is becoming a bit useless- say the 4k tv, I rarely watch programs in 1080p and generally programs are in 480 because of the cost.
   
   
  Man it seems that the cks1000 got phased out pretty quickly...but whatever those are still at the top of my list since  neutral earphones tend not to work too well for edm. But given that the onkyo hf es300 is slightly bassy maybe the ie's will be tuned the same way... lol hope Ds recieves his pair before I decide to order the cks1000


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya hold on a bit you aint the only person interested in them. I decided to get the headphones as well. The funny thing is. Is because of my NE-700. Nuforce Iems. I notice for a bass iem the detail on the Nuforces are actually solid and that got me thinking. The Drivers on the NE-700s has a titanium coating.
  
  The Ultrasone Pro900 headphones while being 40mm also uses titanium coated drivers.  The bass response and overall detail is what stands out on Titanium drivers. Also these Onkyo HF300s have a sub chamber for that deep bass. I think these headphones have more than potential. I will have both here real soon. Will let you all know how I think about them.


----------



## Darknet

wow cool looking forward to your impressions. I hope I didn't come off as impatient, just excited haha. Lol I wish I could contribute more to this thread but I own just about zero of the headphones/earphones that are mentioned here.


----------



## dnullify

I should have my Onkyo hf-ie300 tomorrow as well. Much anticipated, i hope they turn out to be gems!
   
  the design really captured my attention, for whatever reason. Hope it's not all looks


----------



## Dsnuts

I am looking forward to everyone's impressions of the new Onkyo products. They are certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## Exesteils

Cool. So everyone's starting to get their hands on the Onkyos. About time too! Looking forward to what you think about them HF300s,nuts! Was considering them but I found IEMs to be more my thing. I've rarely used the S2 since I got the ie300.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Cool. So everyone's starting to get their hands on the Onkyos. About time too! Looking forward to what you think about them nuts! *I've rarely used the S2 since I got them.*


 
  ^ Hook a brotha' up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
... REAL LOW. hoho


----------



## ericp10

I really love acoustic guitars with the S2.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> I really love acoustic guitars with the S2.




I have the H-200 for those. Soundstage might be a little narrow, but boi do they sound amazing.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Yep, *but I need the headset for on-the-go situations*. I only use the H200 for critical listening at home.


 
   
  That's what you get for selling your on-the-go Bassos!
   
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hook a brotha' up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You ain't no brotha... you a troll ho ho.
   
  Exesteils, do the right thing and sell those S2's to the _right_ man!


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That's what you get for selling your on-the-go Bassos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey WAYNE if you want them by all means take them, cuz i is generous like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  edit: but can you handle all this awesomeness with those M500s coming in though hohohohohohohohoho


----------



## Dsnuts

Since I have been taking liberties with my local libraries music collection. I discovered this guy. If you guys don't know who this guy is. You will now. His name is Andres Segovia.(1893-1987) A master of the classic guitar.  I have never heard classical guitar played quite like this guy..Look up this mans music and take a listen. I only wish his early works had better recordings but you can find stuff he did during the 60s 70s that has some old school stereo tech in the recordings. Nothing short of brilliance.








   
  Your acoustic guitars for the night..


----------



## Exesteils

Just saw a pair of mint condition Qualias on the sales forum..... How I wish I had the money to try these.....


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> That's what you get for selling your on-the-go Bassos!




Well, you got me there Wayne! If only the Bassos had a remote... Would've been perfect.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Well, you got me there Wayne! If only the Bassos had a remote... Would've been perfect.


 

 Oh just a heads up meng, these S2s are semi-open back and although sound does not leak in that much, if you wear these on the go isolation/ sound quality would not be the most ideal. 
   
  They sound best in more quiet settings/ environments.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Ah





dsnuts said:


> Since I have been taking liberties with my local libraries music collection. I discovered this guy. If you guys don't know who this guy is. You will now. His name is Andres Segovia.(1893-1987) A master of the classic guitar.  I have never heard classical guitar played quite like this guy..Look up this mans music and take a listen. I only wish his early works had better recordings but you can find stuff he did during the 60s 70s that has some old school stereo tech in the recordings. Nothing short of brilliance.
> 
> Your acoustic guitars for the night..




I studied Classical guitar as a teen and used to play a few of his pieces. Indeed, a man of brilliance. Something fascinating to listen to is a CD which contains him talking about his life. It's not music, but it's so cool to listen to the guy talk about his past and how he came to play the guitar. I'm afraid I don't know what the CD is, but I'm sure someone could find it.

Speaking of incredible music, you should try some of the Jazz stuff. I was listening to Dave Brubeck in bed last night and my jaw was glued to my chest. The dynamics! Especially in the drumming. Man, you have to hear it. I love the music itself, too, just brings back the feel of those old Charlie Brown animations.

Next incredible thing: Hans Zimmer soundtracks. If anyone wants to hear incredible bass, look no further than this man. It's not Phat Beatz 'n' shiz like in your electro music; it's deep, rumbling epic bass. I recommend the Inception soundtrack, although to be perfectly honest I've been enjoying Kung Fu Panda's soundtrack the most lately. Listen to the track "Sacred Pool of Tears". Soooooo good.

Oh, another brilliant guitarist you should check out is Django Reinhardt, DS. Downright incredible, especially considering that he lost the use of his fourth and fifth fingers on his fretting hand in a fire, so played guitar using only two fingers. The quality of his recordings are usually not very good, though, since he was from an earlier era.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Oh just a heads up meng, these S2s are semi-open back and although sound does not leak in that much, if you wear these on the go isolation/ sound quality would not be the most ideal.
> 
> They sound best in more quiet settings/ environments.




I plan to use them at work which is fairly quiet. Might be a problem at the gym tho.... But considering its price, i dont wanna risk damaging them. might just settle with the SHE3650 when I'm at the gym.


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> I plan to use them at work which is fairly quiet. Might be a problem at the gym tho.... But considering its price, i dont wanna risk damaging them. might just settle with the SHE3650 when I'm at the gym.




Things are built le a tank, so I wouldn't worry about damaging them. Sweat, though, is another problem. Btw, they isolate pretty well so it should be no problem even in loud areas.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Nice ericp you finally got your S2s..Since you own 2 pieces of equipment that I also own this is a suggestion..For guys that own the X3 as well. I have been burning in my X3. I have read more than a few accounts of the X3 sounding exponentially better with more hours use on them which actually makes sense as Fiio X3s were in such huge demand I am certain they didn't have time to adequately burn the players in for full sound before they shipped. That will be up to you all and I have also noticed an increase in fidelity and dynamics on the sounds with more and more use.
> 
> Burn your S2 or whatever phones you have using the X3 and also condition the battery.. Full use, to burn in earphones and X3 to battery depletion. Full recharge and repeat...The S2s need a big burn and so it seems does the X3.


 
  Dude, come on. what kind of manufacturer would burn in an electric device?


----------



## Carlsan

Speaking of Jazz guitarist, this is one of my favorites, 
 *Mark Whitfield feat. Diana Krall Early Autumn*
   
http://grooveshark.com/#!/search/song?q=Mark+Whitfield+feat.+Diana+Krall+Early+Autumn
   
  Krall never sounded this good. Whitfield's guitar playing is subdued, to match the pace of the song, but spot on.


----------



## Darknet

hatefulsandwich said:


> Ah
> I studied Classical guitar as a teen and used to play a few of his pieces. Indeed, a man of brilliance. Something fascinating to listen to is a CD which contains him talking about his life. It's not music, but it's so cool to listen to the guy talk about his past and how he came to play the guitar. I'm afraid I don't know what the CD is, but I'm sure someone could find it.
> 
> Speaking of incredible music, you should try some of the Jazz stuff. I was listening to Dave Brubeck in bed last night and my jaw was glued to my chest. The dynamics! Especially in the drumming. Man, you have to hear it. I love the music itself, too, just brings back the feel of those old Charlie Brown animations.
> ...




Well theres always transformers: the score... Great stuff in my opinion. Has that bass like hans zimmers tracks and all too if thats what you're into.


----------



## MrEleventy

hatefulsandwich said:


> Next incredible thing: Hans Zimmer soundtracks. If anyone wants to hear incredible bass, look no further than this man. It's not Phat Beatz 'n' shiz like in your electro music; it's deep, rumbling epic bass. *I recommend the Inception soundtrack*, although to be perfectly honest I've been enjoying Kung Fu Panda's soundtrack the most lately. Listen to the track "Sacred Pool of Tears". Soooooo good.
> 
> Oh, another brilliant guitarist you should check out is Django Reinhardt, DS. Downright incredible, especially considering that he lost the use of his fourth and fifth fingers on his fretting hand in a fire, so played guitar using only two fingers. The quality of his recordings are usually not very good, though, since he was from an earlier era.


Mombasa ftw. Another great track by Zimmer is Why So Serious from the Dark Knight soundtrack. About halfway through, the bass gets re-donk-ulous :basshead:


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Mombasa ftw. Another great track by Zimmer is Why So Serious from the Dark Knight soundtrack. About halfway through, the bass gets re-donk-ulous


 
   
  Or these guys: 






 Not gonna lie, the movie introduced me to these guys.


----------



## Grayson73

Just received the A161P and ordered the Noontec Zoro HD.  This forum is killing me.


----------



## nehcrow

Dayum, want to buy UE500's replacement tips (or even the UE500's themselves) but worried about fakes and worst of all, the guaranteed real stuff doesn't ship to Oz... sigh


----------



## DannyBai

I have the UE500's and tried the tips on the M200's and they do not fit as well as the UE900 tips. 
   
  If you go to the Comply website, they have tips that fit the M200's.  Just find it using the tip finder tool.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I have the UE500's and tried the tips on the M200's and they do not fit as well as the UE900 tips.


 
   
  Do they look the same shape and design but just different color? Or different shape/design altogether?
   
  I think I may have been wrong in presuming the UE400/UE500/UE600 (newer revision)/UE700 come with the same tips. Logitech may have just been using a generic image depicting the same set of clear tips on their respective technical specifications pages out of laziness.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Do they look the same shape and design but just different color? Or different shape/design altogether?


 
  I'll confirm once I get home but they are slightly different in shape, design and thickness of the silicone.


----------



## MrEleventy

> kiteki
> aka Leif Lundgren
> aka Nico Lundgren
> aka Nicky Lund
> ...




Looks like someone's been busy... lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mreleventy said:


> Looks like someone's been busy... lol


 
   
  And always entertaining


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'll confirm once I get home but they are slightly different in shape, design and thickness of the silicone.


 
   
  I bought someone else's UE700 silicone tips and to me they look and fit identically to the UE900 ones, just differing in color (in clear instead of gray). They have the same notches on the bottom of the tips with the little inner ring inside the stem. *EDIT: *Just figured out that the number of notches differ between sizes to indicate the size. XXS = 1 notch, XS = 2 notches, S = 3 notches, M = 4 notches, L = 5 notches
   
  FWIW, I think the TripleFi 10 tips work the best for me, perhaps because the bore size is wide enough to not block any of the holes on the nozzle. It seems to smoothen out the treble for me on most of my music. The biggest downside to these tips (and other wider bore tips) is that they are more prone to driver flex, perhaps because the most outside holes are more exposed to the air pressure. These holes I believe have a clearer path to the bigger dynamic driver further back in the housing, which is probably the driver that is flexing.


----------



## DannyBai

The only tips I have are the UE500 tips that came with the earphones and the UE900 tips I ordered directly from Logitech. I get driver flex with all the tips I've tried but seems to be less with the 900 tips. It's bee a couple of weeks since I've messed around with it so I'll double check this evening.


----------



## PeterDLai

I took some pictures to illustrate my findings:
   
  From left to right: UE TripleFi 10 Pro tip, UE900 tip (gray), UE700 tip (clear), Auvio tip









   
  UE TripleFi 10 Pro tip on KEF M200 nozzle, very wide bore, almost all holes on nozzle are unblocked




   
  Auvio tip on KEF M200 nozzle, outermost holes semi-blocked




   
  UE900 tip (gray) on KEF M200 nozzle, notice how the structure of the tip interferes with the outer most holes on the nozzle, which may or may not be why the treble is less smooth sounding to me (YMMV)




   
  I have a bunch of other tips that work to varying degrees on these as well, but these third-party tips seem to be the ones that are most talked about here. For example, I've had success with a couple pairs of clear tips that now come with the HiFiMAN RE-400. The smaller pair of the two looks close to the stock tips in fit and appearance, and I think people with larger ear canals may benefit from the larger of the two pairs since it's pretty big and bulby all the way to the tip (with a very wide bore).
   
  FWIW, the stock tips seem to have the widest bore of them all (very slightly larger than the TF10 ones).


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for those pics. Looks like TF10 tips might be the way to go. Now to find some online.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks for those pics. Looks like TF10 tips might be the way to go. Now to find some online.


 
   
  I don't know if it's really a worthwhile investment if they already sound sublime to you with the UE900 tips, but if you want to take a chance, go ahead.  I prefer the sound with the TF10 tips because it is less fatiguing to me but others might find it too smooth for their music (if the changes are perceived the same way as I hear them). The sound could also change in other aspects which could end up being less desirable. It's all subjective, I guess.
   
  Also, I would double check to make sure the UE500 tips you have aren't already the same shape and design as the TF10 ones but in clear color. Some differences that I can see from the UE900 tips are: 1) the bottom of the tips don't have the ridges on the core to indicate the size 2) wider bore 3) the bottoms of the tips seem to flare outwards ever so slightly, and 4) the inner cores are thinner in material (but wider opening in diameter).
   
  Dsnuts linked to these earlier in this thread which do look very similar, most notably because of the outward-flared bottoms, to the TF10 tips (except clear), but I don't have those so I can't verify.


----------



## DannyBai

I looked at those tips in the link and they really don't look any different than the ones I have.  I checked out both the UE500 and 900 tips and they looks and feel the same to me.  Only difference I can tell is the color.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I looked at those tips in the link and they really don't look any different than the ones I have.  I checked out both the UE500 and 900 tips and they looks and feel the same to me.  Only difference I can tell is the color.


 
   
  I don't have UE500 tips, but I have UE900 and TF10 tips. Those tips are definitely in color and there is an extra layer of silicon inside the UE900 tips. Now, it is possible that UE upgraded its UE500 tips with the tips they currently use for the UE900.


----------



## nihontoman

have you people tried meelec tips on the kef? they have one of the largest bores I've seen, besides the ones that came with some Samsung iem...


----------



## ericp10

I actually like the stock tips on the M200 and have went back to those tips. I have my UE900 tips on my S2, which works fine (although those stock tips are good on the S2 too). I tried putting the S2 tips on the M200, but no go.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I don't have UE500 tips, but I have UE900 and TF10 tips. Those tips are definitely in color and there is an extra layer of silicon inside the UE900 tips. Now, it is possible that UE upgraded its UE500 tips with the tips they currently use for the UE900.


 
  I just checked the inner layer and they seem the same.  Both seem to have double layer and those notches.  Hard to tell in the picture but here it is.
   
   

   
  Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> have you people tried meelec tips on the kef? they have one of the largest bores I've seen, besides the ones that came with some Samsung iem...


 
  I've tried both the triple flange and double and both work well.  I actually really like the dual flange on the KEF's but always prefer single flange tips.


----------



## PeterDLai

Based on your pics, it does look like the UE500 that you have came with the same type of tips that the UE900 comes with, though it seems you can tell a difference in fit/sound? (since you mentioned the UE900 tips fit your ears best when you already had the UE500 tips)
   
  ericp10 has the same TF10 tips that I have and he favors the UE900 ones, so it's really going to depend on the person using them. In my experience, I've always preferred tips that have bore diameter as wide as the bore on the nozzle itself, though I found a snippet written by Rin Choi on his blog in one of his reviews which describes a scenario when one would want a tip bore size _smaller_:
   
  Quote: 





> As previously mentioned, a bore size smaller than that of the acoustic output nozzle of an IEM is utilized to increase the acoustic output impedance of the IEM due to the acoustic reverse horn effect. One good example of which such tuning is well utilized is the bore of Etymotic Research's gray triflange sleeves, as the thinner bore gathers high frequency resonances to the frequency range they are needed the most. Without doing a proper calculation in regards to in-ear acoustics, the reverse horn sleeves may reduce the overall frequency response bandwidth and introduce harshness to the system.


----------



## PeterDLai

Also, upon closer inspection, it does kind of look like the tips in the previously mentioned eBay auction may be different from both the UE900 tips and the TF10 tips, as although the bottoms of the tips appear to flare out, the bore diameter actually looks about the same size as the UE900 tips, though it's still hard to be conclusive since clear tips don't show up very well in pictures.
   
  I think the ones pictured below (this is UE Super.fi 5 from this review) are the ones included in that auction.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





nihontoman said:


> have you people tried meelec tips on the kef? they have one of the largest bores I've seen, besides the ones that came with some Samsung iem...


 
   
  I think I might give the MEElectronics short biflanges a shot, which look similar to the double flanged tips that come with Sennheiser IEMs. This pack of 10 here (available in black or clear) includes a wide assortment, including the short biflanges (which DannyBai already mentioned in this post here).
   
  Though most of the time, I do prefer single flanged tips as well.


----------



## juggos

Hey guys, I finally got in to a lower bracket, $139, on the geeks by checking the site every couple hours or so. I'm gonna be shipping mine to Toronto, Canada so if anyone else from Toronto or nearby wants to get in at a better price bracket and wants to split shipping costs, PM me and we can figure out the details!

 Also just got a pair of the KEF M200's today that I bought from the for sale forum and man do these things sound good! Really good initial impressions and I'm enjoying them too much now to directly compare with my UE900s but hope to do so at some point.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





juggos said:


> Hey guys, I finally got in to a lower bracket, $139, on the geeks by checking the site every couple hours or so. I'm gonna be shipping mine to Toronto, Canada so if anyone else from Toronto or nearby wants to get in at a better price bracket and wants to split shipping costs, PM me and we can figure out the details!
> 
> Also just got a pair of the KEF M200's today that I bought from the for sale forum and man do these things sound good! Really good initial impressions and I'm enjoying them too much now to directly compare with my UE900s but hope to do so at some point.


 
   
  Sheesh, for that $139 price... I wish I felt I needed one! And congrats on the M200 (not envious at all!).


----------



## Darknet

LOL on the amazon ie hf300 page: the customers that bought the onkyo ie hf300 also bought philips she 3580 and the tt esports isurus...
  coincidence? I think not...


----------



## Grayson73

The more earphones I compare to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore (with MEElectronics M6 double flange tips) the more I realize how incredible they are.  They hit hard, they go deep, they're airy, detailed, clear, engaging, and draw you in.  My only beef with them was that they sometimes could use a little more bass.  I used the EQ on my computer to VERY SLIGHTLY bump up 31hz, 62hz, and 16k (for a little more sizzle) and WOW, they're amazing.
   
  Nothing I've compared to them can compare, not the Basso, A161P, S500, nothing in my sig.
   
  If you haven't tried the Carbo Tenore (even better with MEElectronics M6 double flange tips), give them a try!
   
  I would like to try something better (if it exists), so if you have suggestions, let me know.  I don't think I'll find them in any IEMs < $75.  I've tried many and have come up unsuccessful so far.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Nothing I've compared to them can compare, not the Basso, A161P, S500, nothing in my sig.


 
   
  Awesome that you are enjoying them so much! Curious: why do you like them more than the Basso's?


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, update on my current foolishness. 1)went for the mid level geek, may be better for my senn 650's, the most powerful seems like overkill. 2)bit on the Philips S2, ordered 3)silly impulse buy-Martin Logan Mikros 90, some love them, some hate them, on sale at Newegg for $99 (list $299). Figured at that price worth taking a chance. 4)Django Reinhardt is GOD


----------



## doctorjazz

(Glad to see I can't keep up with this thread again, got me nervous for a day)


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Ok, update on my current foolishness. 1)went for the mid level geek, may be better for my senn 650's, the most powerful seems like overkill. 2)bit on the Philips S2, ordered 3)silly impulse buy-Martin Logan Mikros 90, some love them, some hate them, on sale at Newegg for $99 (list $299). Figured at that price worth taking a chance. 4)Django Reinhardt is GOD


 
   
  I'm always happy to see someone who is more out of control than I am... gives me a false sense of control lol! You probably aren't going wrong with the geek. Definitely not going wrong with the S2's. Can't say about the Miros 90, but I bet the Django Reingardt is GOD like you say! Good "out of control" work there Doc!


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Awesome that you are enjoying them so much! Curious: why do you like them more than the Basso's?


 
  I guess I'm a female vocals guy.  Vocals are more airy and female vocals sexier (I get more chills), bass is faster and punchier, they're clearer and more detailed, and they're tuned brighter than the Basso.  I guess I do like my bass though and therefore very slightly very slightly increase it.  With the Basso, I find the bass a little overpowering so I do the opposite and lower the bass, which makes them less dark.  I also raise the treble more.
   
  For the sound that I like I definitely have to make more EQ adjustments to the Basso than the Tenore.  I'll have to do some more listening with both EQ'd to see if I still like the Tenore more.
   
  The Tenore does have a decent amount of bass, unllike the A161P which I had to increase the bass a significant amount.  To my ears, the Tenore is much better than the A161P.
   
  Zero Audio definitely knows what they are doing!


----------



## DannyBai

Been listening to these for the past few hours.  Just like KEF, Onkyo came in aggressive with their first products into the headphone/iem world.  Both sound very good and the price to performance ratio is very good.  
   
  The earphones are big but not M200 level.  More like the CKS1000.  Fit is great, even with the thick cable hanging down right next to the earlobe.  Tips are some of the cheapest tips I've ever come a crossed.  Thankfully, tip rolling is easy with these.  I put the Auvio's on and no problems.  Comes with a larger cloth covered hard case.  One of the better cases I've seen.  
   
  Sound is quite balanced.  Bass is pretty big but not too overpowering.  There's a little bit of bloom but I'm sure it'll settle.  Thankfully the midrange is smooth and forward.  Very good midrange.  Treble is also nice and smooth.  There's no sign of sibilance, peakiness whatsoever.  The sound is deep and wide.  Another big chamber type of sound.  Less coloration than the CKS1000's.  I can tell these will need some burn in though.  Overall, highly recommended and one of the better sounding earphones to date.
   
  Headphones come out sounding excellent with no burn in.  Bass seems punchier and tighter than the earphones.  Midrange sounds close to the earphones with slight differences.  Treble is smoother than the earphones.  For having non fatiguing treble, both products give good sparkle but the headphones a little more so.  The dual chamber gives a deep sound which draws you into the music.  I listened to the headphones for a couple of hours and didn't realize it.  Quite addicting.  Comfort is quite good for having kind of thick pads.  Clamping force is about perfect and the cups rotate to get a better fit.  Very well designed on ear.  Build quality is very good on both but I'm more impressed with the headphones.  
   
  The cables are pretty to look at and is very nice.  It has a rubbery texture and microfonics are minimal.  
   
  Some eye candy.


----------



## waynes world

^ Nice Danny! Thanks!


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the Kef and onkyo in cart...I can resist, know I can. Got so much stuff coming already lol


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Got the Kef and onkyo in cart...I can resist, know I can. Got so much stuff coming already lol


 
   
  Doc, your audio-life ain't complete until you pull the trigger on those m200's....


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Doc, your audio-life ain't complete until you pull the trigger on those m200's....


 
   
  When are _you_ going to complete your audio-life then?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> When are _you_ going to complete your audio-life then?


 
   
  Ha - can't get anything by you lol! I gotta push a few people over the ledge before I throw myself over like the lemming that I usually am!


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks for those pics. Looks like TF10 tips might be the way to go. Now to find some online.


 
   
Logitech sells them but it seems only by individual sizes (5 pairs for $10 + tax/shipping).
   
  I'm thinking they may only be worth trying if you prefer the sound with tips with wider bores (like the stock tips) AND if the stock tips don't fit all that well in your ears. The stock tips work for the most part for me, but I think my ideal fit would be a size in between the medium and large sizes because the large is a bit too big for my preferred insertion depth and the medium has a tendency to lose its seal if I open my mouth wide or lie down with the IEMs in. I have no such issues with the TF10 tips.
   
  For people with larger ear canals, the fat tips that come with newer RE-400 (and RE-600 I believe) might work wonders (while also maintaining a wide bore for all sound holes to be unrestricted). Unfortunately, they're more square shape than even the stock tips, so people like Dsnuts may be out of luck.
   





   
  They're the clear ones on the right in the pictures below. For reference, the grayish ones on the left are the largest size UE900 tips, and the middle black ones are the largest stock tips.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Logitech sells them but it seems only by individual sizes (5 pairs for $10 + tax/shipping).


 
  Thanks for the link.  I was trying to find some and no luck.  Now I have to decide medium or large.  I have to use the large tips on the stock and I think I use medium on the 900 tips.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks for the link.  I was trying to find some and no luck.  Now I have to decide medium or large.  I have to use the large tips on the stock and I think I use medium on the 900 tips.


 
   
  The UE900 "medium" tips are technically the 2nd largest ones I believe (on the bottom of each tip, it should show 4 notches), as UE denotes the sizes as XXS, XS, S, M, L.
   
  The larges are probably your best bet as the mediums are probably too small for you (if the stock mediums don't fit). Pictured below from left to right are the stock large, the UE900 medium (4 notches), the TF10 large, and the TF10 medium.


----------



## nehcrow

Has anybody here heard the Ocharaku modified CKM55?
 Sounds really really interesting! Approximately 10,000 yen (~$100) and supposedly a dramatic improvement of the CKM55
  They added a "Tornado equalizer" to the IEM's, read about it here: http://www.headfonia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Technology-of-OCHARAKU_English1.pdf
 Sounds pretty awesome  Especially if the CKM55 is a good IEM by itself (I assume it is since CKM50 was pretty hyped up on head-fi), I'm really interested in this tuned up model
 Maybe I get a hard on for modified stuff


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Has anybody here heard the Ocharaku modified CKM55?
> Sounds really really interesting! Approximately 10,000 yen (~$100) and supposedly a dramatic improvement of the CKM55
> They added a "Tornado equalizer" to the IEM's, read about it here: http://www.headfonia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Technology-of-OCHARAKU_English1.pdf
> Sounds pretty awesome  Especially if the CKM55 is a good IEM by itself (I assume it is since CKM50 was pretty hyped up on head-fi), I'm really interested in this tuned up model
> Maybe I get a hard on for modified stuff


 
   
  I think the stock CKM55 is one that Dsnuts specifically recommended AGAINST. It's still interesting to see what Ocharaku can do when modding lower priced IEMs.


----------



## nehcrow

Oh really? Didn't know! 
 I think Audio Technica's bad tuning might be what caused the poor sound (I assume they share the same or a similar driver) - think Ochakaru's modifications will result in a great sound 
 If I had the money to spare, I would be on this so quickly, my curiosity has peaked haha


----------



## 7S Cameron

So Danny, how are the Onkyos compared to the CKS1000s? Those have been the IEMs I've wanted, buy I'm very curious about these Onkyos as well. And now I'm also considering the KEFs.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So Danny, how are the Onkyos compared to the CKS1000s? Those have been the IEMs I've wanted, buy I'm very curious about these Onkyos as well. And now I'm also considering the KEFs.


 
  +1
  Also comparisons to S2/KEF? 
 Sorry if this is asking too much, but I'm super interested in the Onkyo's!!! They look sexy too


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Has anybody here heard the Ocharaku modified CKM55?
> Sounds really really interesting! Approximately 10,000 yen (~$100) and supposedly a dramatic improvement of the CKM55
> They added a "Tornado equalizer" to the IEM's, read about it here: http://www.headfonia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Technology-of-OCHARAKU_English1.pdf
> Sounds pretty awesome  Especially if the CKM55 is a good IEM by itself (I assume it is since CKM50 was pretty hyped up on head-fi), I'm really interested in this tuned up model
> Maybe I get a hard on for modified stuff


 

 The reason why these guys got a bunch of CKM55s to modify is because the CKM55s were the biggest fail for AT. The CKM50 were good earphones actually, and so my thought was the newer CKM55 would have been a nice update to the CKM50 only to find out the sound was actually a step back from the CKM50s.
   
  But the sound did have potential. I call them experimental iems for AT. They tried a roomy sound presentation but for some reason the sound has entirely too much uncontrolled bass and mids that was hidden with rolled off highs. The sound would hit a ceiling which made them sound weird.  So the only real way to make them sound right is actually to retune them which is what that Tornado equalizer does. Those are interesting as Mike from headfonia wrote an article on how nice those sound.. I bet they snapped up a big remaining lot of them CKM55s to modify. To eventually to get their tuning right. Those modified ones should sound good.


----------



## Dsnuts

I say go for the Onkyos and have a new and exciting earphone for the money instead. Lol. I threw in the order of the headphones late so I didn't get my stuff yet but I should have them real soon.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> The UE900 "medium" tips are technically the 2nd largest ones I believe (on the bottom of each tip, it should show 4 notches), as UE denotes the sizes as XXS, XS, S, M, L.
> 
> The larges are probably your best bet as the mediums are probably too small for you (if the stock mediums don't fit). Pictured below from left to right are the stock large, the UE900 medium (4 notches), the TF10 large, and the TF10 medium.


 
  I'm thinking the TF10 tips are the way to go from pictures.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> So Danny, how are the Onkyos compared to the CKS1000s? Those have been the IEMs I've wanted, buy I'm very curious about these Onkyos as well. And now I'm also considering the KEFs.


 
   
  Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> +1
> Also comparisons to S2/KEF?
> Sorry if this is asking too much, but I'm super interested in the Onkyo's!!! They look sexy too


 
   
  The Onkyo's punch more above their price than the CKS1000's.  I would say the Onkyo's are less colored too.  Vocals are good on the AT's but it sounds a little more natural on the Onkyo's.  Not as pushed forward.  Treble is definitely better on the Onkyo's.  There's no sign of fatigue that I've heard yet but it's still nicely detailed.  Now, the CKS1000's will have more energy and is faster sounding overall.  
   
  The S2 is the most neutral sounding.  M200's have the biggest bass.  IE's sound different than either.  I would still put the M200 on top and the S2, Onkyo's just below.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The Onkyo's punch more above their price than the CKS1000's.  I would say the Onkyo's are less colored too.  Vocals are good on the AT's but it sounds a little more natural on the Onkyo's.  Not as pushed forward.  Treble is definitely better on the Onkyo's.  There's no sign of fatigue that I've heard yet but it's still nicely detailed.  Now, the CKS1000's will have more energy and is faster sounding overall.
> 
> The S2 is the most neutral sounding.  M200's have the biggest bass.  IE's sound different than either.  I would still put the M200 on top and the S2, Onkyo's just below.


 
   
  About the same as what I'm hearing. Which is why I see no reason to keep the S2.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

for sheer musical enjoyment, which one would you recommend, if money and burn in time were not factors in the quest???


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> About the same as what I'm hearing. Which is why I see no reason to keep the S2.


 
   
  Thanks DannyBai  Much appreciated.

 Also Exesteils: You prefer the Onkyo's over the S2's in what ways? I currently have S2's but they aren't sealing properly for me. :\


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Thanks DannyBai  Much appreciated.
> 
> Also Exesteils: You prefer the Onkyo's over the S2's in what ways? I currently have S2's but they aren't sealing properly for me. :\


 
   
  Let me know if you're letting them go


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Thanks DannyBai  Much appreciated.
> 
> Also Exesteils: You prefer the Onkyo's over the S2's in what ways? I currently have S2's but they aren't sealing properly for me. :\


 
   
  Pretty much the same. The S2 has a pretty large housing, semi-open, and is meant for shallow insertion. Getting a seal is part of the problem. I have a much easier time getting a seal on the IE.
   
  Also, I prefer the overall smoother sound, slightly forward mids and good bass(these get better the longer you burn them in) on the Onkyos. The fact that they look sleek and city-slick is just the icing on top.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> About the same as what I'm hearing. Which is why I see no reason to keep the S2.


 
   
  Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> for sheer musical enjoyment, which one would you recommend, if money and burn in time were not factors in the quest???


 
   
  I would go M200, Onkyo, S2.  
  Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Thanks DannyBai  Much appreciated.
> 
> Also Exesteils: You prefer the Onkyo's over the S2's in what ways? I currently have S2's but they aren't sealing properly for me. :\


 
  I had problems right away with the S2's fit.  After messing around with tips and such, it worked out.  The Onkyo's do have more of a fun factor and a deep sound that is more immersive.


----------



## ericp10

Can't wait to get my Onkyo. Ordered  the premium cable one during an outrageous deal on Amazon Prime, and it's taking its sweet time with getting them and sending them out.
   
  The S2 is very neutral (probably the most neutral earphone I've owned since the W4). Some may find neutral boring. I use to think that I would, but I don't. the funny thing is sometimes I'm thinking "where is the bass?" in the S2 and I begin to feel like there isn't any. Then all of a sudden the sub-bass pops up and is rich and deep! the S2 is one of those earphones that has plenty deep rich bass, but truly gives it base on the recording calling for it. It's a keeper (although I have a feeling I will like the Onkyo better - which is also my favorite near-audiophile stereo equipment company). 
   
   
  I'm thinking I could be satisfied (righ now) with my M200, S2, and Onkyo (when it comes in) as my main universals (along with the H-200 and the CKS1000). If the Onkyo best the CKS1000 significantly, The AT will go up for sale along with the BA200 (most dynamic sounding BAs I own), and the TDK IE800. Both TDKs are great phones, but I have to thin out the stock now.


----------



## ericp10

I have to say out of the universals I own (and can remember the signatures out of the ones I've owned) no earphone has been as wonderfully refined and meets the criteria of my favorite sound signature than the M200. I'm only speaking of universals. I'm not calling it the "king" of universals (I've always argued that there is no king, just a royal court of great sounding universals). I am, however, it's the best among what i demand in a universal sound signature: rich deep bass (not bloated or too heavy like the FXZ200), refined like the EX1000, great treble (that's not ear piercing like the EX1000, good wide soundstage, micro-details like the FX-700  and e-Q7, and great mids like the SE535. 

 I will buy the next KEF earphone without hesitation. Likewise, I'll buy the next KEF headphone offering. I'm not even a fan of headphones, but the Fidelio X1 and KEF M500 have made me believers. The M500's clarity and somewhat analytical sound with bass is stunning to my ears. The AT-WS99 is a a very decent headphone, but is left in the dust by those two headphones in sound quality and build quality.


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have to say out of the universals I own (and can remember the signatures out of the ones I've owned) no earphone has been as wonderfully refined and meets the criteria of my favorite sound signature than the M200. I'm only speaking of universals. I'm not calling it the "king" of universals (I've always argued that there is no king, just a royal court of great sounding universals). I am, however, it's the best among what i demand in a universal sound signature: rich deep bass (not bloated or too heavy like the FXZ200), refined like the EX1000, great treble (that's not ear piercing like the EX1000, good wide soundstage, micro-details like the FX-700  and e-Q7, and great mids like the SE535.
> 
> I will buy the next KEF earphone without hesitation. Likewise, I'll buy the next KEF headphone offering. I'm not even a fan of headphones, but the Fidelio X1 and KEF M500 have made me believers. The M500's clarity and somewhat analytical sound with bass is stunning to my ears. The AT-WS99 is a a very decent headphone, but is left in the dust by those two headphones in sound quality and build quality.


 

 I just bought a pair of the M500's because of how much I like the M200's and I'm sure they will not disappoint. I'm also all aboard for KEF's next offerings! Could you make a comparison to the 7550's? I was always curious about those as well, thanks.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





juggos said:


> I just bought a pair of the M500's because of how much I like the M200's and I'm sure they will not disappoint. I'm also all aboard for KEF's next offerings! Could you make a comparison to the 7550's? I was always curious about those as well, thanks.


 
   
   
  I haven't owned the 7550s in a while now, and can only remember them having great mids and not being as refined as the EX1000. Also, the treble was a bit recessed, which I didn't mind. I remember the sound sig of the EX1000 much better because I loved it except for the piercing highs. The M200's highs aren't recessed or piercing. There is more bass in the M200 than both Sonys, and the M200 is about as refined as the EX1000. That's the best I can do. Mids are great in the M200, but I can't really compare - base on memory - to the 7550.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I have to say out of the universals I own (and can remember the signatures out of the ones I've owned) no earphone has been as wonderfully refined and meets the criteria of my favorite sound signature than the M200. I'm only speaking of universals. I'm not calling it the "king" of universals (I've always argued that there is no king, just a royal court of great sounding universals). I am, however, it's the best among what i demand in a universal sound signature: rich deep bass (not bloated or too heavy like the FXZ200), refined like the EX1000, great treble (that's not ear piercing like the EX1000, good wide soundstage, micro-details like the FX-700  and e-Q7, and great mids like the SE535.
> 
> I will buy the next KEF earphone without hesitation. Likewise, I'll buy the next KEF headphone offering. I'm not even a fan of headphones, but the Fidelio X1 and KEF M500 have made me believers. The M500's clarity and somewhat analytical sound with bass is stunning to my ears. The AT-WS99 is a a very decent headphone, but is left in the dust by those two headphones in sound quality and build quality.


 
  Earphones are always like little inferior brothers of their headphone kins. The M200 is very rare that it stands heads and shoulders alongside the M500. This KEF means business!


----------



## juggos

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> I haven't owned the 7550s in a while now, and can only remember them having great mids and not being as refined as the EX1000. Also, the treble was a bit recessed, which I didn't mind. I remember the sound sig of the EX1000 much better because I loved it except for the piercing highs. The M200's highs aren't recessed or piercing. There is more bass in the M200 than both Sonys, and the M200 is about as refined as the EX1000. That's the best I can do. Mids are great in the M200, but I can't really compare - base on memory - to the 7550.


 
   
  Thanks! That's good enough for me to say no to them for now


----------



## Dsnuts

I have found the one earphone that don't play well with my X3s. In an interesting development I have been using my S2s with my X3s and they seem to have the best synergy with the player.. Believe it or not it is the CKS1000.
   
  The CKS1000 has a very musical coloration to the sounds. Full engaging and very 3D in it's presentation. So one would figure the X3 would give with the CKS1000. Actually it is the opposite. I think what is happening is too much of the same coloration that is happening. The strong suits of the CKS1000 is being voided out by the player that has similar characteristics. The X3 has a 3D type sound and very good depth to music..On a more neutralish earphone the sound characteristics of the source will shine but the CKS1000 will only add to those characteristics and while that may sound like a euphoria. It ends up sounding way to colored.
   
  What I am detecting is a bit too much coloration. So I put my CKS1000 on my Sony Z1060 and there is the magic I absolutely adored out of the CKS1000s. So the CKS1000 seems to play much better and show what it can do much better on a more neutral or flatter sounding source..More neutralish and detailed phones seems to play better on the X3.
   
  So the one thing I have learned about sources. If you own multiple phones with varying degrees of sound coloration to neutrality it is worth having some different sources to match up with them pending on mentioned traits.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thanks for the heads up on the non-synergistic x and 1K relationship.  i wonder how the C3 goes with the 1ks?
  the onkyos sound like they would play nice with the X3...anybody have experience with that combo or onkyo and c3?


----------



## Darknet

Lol could any ie hf300 owners be bothered with unboxing pics?

Anyone else think that the ie hf300 is really reminiscent of the old apple earphones (2 generations before the earpods, 1 before the ibuds)


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Been listening to these for the past few hours.  Just like KEF, Onkyo came in aggressive with their first products into the headphone/iem world.  Both sound very good and the price to performance ratio is very good.
> 
> The earphones are big but not M200 level.  More like the CKS1000.  Fit is great, even with the thick cable hanging down right next to the earlobe.  Tips are some of the cheapest tips I've ever come a crossed.  Thankfully, tip rolling is easy with these.  I put the Auvio's on and no problems.  Comes with a larger cloth covered hard case.  One of the better cases I've seen.
> 
> ...


 
  You'll have to let me know how the IE-HF300s are after burn in. Got the upgrade itch from my Carbo Bassos


----------



## PeterDLai

Update on the MA750/MA750i From RHA Audio's Facebook:
   
  Quote: 





> ... unfortunately due to a production delay, the MA750 will not be available to purchase from today. We can only apologise for the delay and we will endeavour to keep the the website up to date with the latest news when it comes to availability. Sorry again.


 
   
  They have listings for the MA750 and MA750i on Amazon USA ready. Also, the MA600 and MA600i are there as well.
   
  As far as I know, they're available in the UK already. I expected British sites to have reviewed these by now, but so far I can't find anything.


----------



## blueangel2323

Gotta say, those Onkyos are very stylish.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Update on the MA750/MA750i From RHA Audio's Facebook:
> 
> 
> They have listings for the MA750 and MA750i on Amazon USA ready. Also, the MA600 and MA600i are there as well.
> ...


 
   
  But those links say currently unavailable. Amazon does that a lot and it can be months before product comes in.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> But those links say currently unavailable. Amazon does that a lot and it can be months before product comes in.


 
   
  Indeed, but at least it's likely because of the production delay that they mentioned (they announced an August 28 release date for US). Where your Onkyos are, who knows.


----------



## Darknet

Ugh only 5 onkyos left in stock and i really don't want to wait a couple weeks for them to restock either... Well i guess i might as well get them since the impressions do seem positive. They're re not going to be a downgrade to my gr02 either way lol.


----------



## wafflezz

Hey guys, I don't know how active this thread still is but I would like to make a contribution. Recently I needed a pair of IEMs with extreme isolation and I certainly found it. But what I didn't expect was anything resembling good sound. But wow. these are amazing for the price. I literally got both the Thermaltake Isurus and SHE3580 a while ago because of this thread and these blow them away in accuracy, for 10$ less than the Isurus.

 The etymotic EK5 is anything but childish. This thing is sweet, about as accurate as the proven m50 except instead of bass emphasized the upper mids are a little boosted.
http://en.goldenears.net/11246

 Despite having that bump at 5khz they aren't sibilant like the Isurus(something I really couldn't stand for long). 
 I'm definitely endorsing these. Only problem is the comfort but that gets better after awhile


----------



## wafflezz

sorry double post


----------



## Exesteils

drbluenewmexico said:


> thanks for the heads up on the non-synergistic x and 1K relationship.  i wonder how the C3 goes with the 1ks?
> the onkyos sound like they would play nice with the X3...anybody have experience with that combo or onkyo and c3?




The Onkyos sound fine out of the X3. They definitely benefit from the larger sound and slight coloring. Some might find them too warm but it's more of a slight coloring, than the in your face warmth.


----------



## nehcrow

Ok ordered some used Onkyo IE-HF300's from Singapore  (Thanks again d marc0 for the link!)
 Should be coming late this week or early next week *fingers crossed*
 Can give some impressions against RE-400/S2 when I get my hands on them


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Ok ordered some used Onkyo IE-HF300's from Singapore  (Thanks again d marc0 for the link!)
> Should be coming late this week or early next week *fingers crossed*
> Can give some impressions against RE-400/S2 when I get my hands on them


 
   
  Mind sharing the link?  I'm planning to get the ES-HF300 and if it's closed I won't need to wait 2 weeks to get them.


----------



## nehcrow

Oh sorry it was a FS post on a forum, so only 1 IEM available.
 Just grabbed it for $129 AUD shipped ($114 usd)
 Pretty happy 
  Not that much cheaper than the amazon price if you live in US (I don't, so this is a great deal for me)


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Oh sorry it was a FS post on a forum, so only 1 IEM available.
> Just grabbed it for $129 AUD shipped ($114 usd)
> Pretty happy
> Not that much cheaper than the amazon price if you live in US (I don't, so this is a great deal for me)


 
  LOL. For a moment there I thought there was a reseller in S'pore and I've been stupidly exporting them in directly from Japan. lmao


----------



## nehcrow

Are the Onkyo's on-ear headphones comparable to KEF M500?
 You seem to really dig the headphones DannyBai, more so than the earphones haha


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Ok ordered some used Onkyo IE-HF300's from Singapore  (Thanks again d marc0 for the link!)
> Should be coming late this week or early next week *fingers crossed*
> Can give some impressions against RE-400/S2 when I get my hands on them


 
   
  You are welcome mate!
  I'll look forward to your impressions on them and the comparison against S2.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bad news I didn't get my Onkyo phones. Good news I did get my Zu cable. Gotta give props to our good buddy ericp10 for helping us discover this one.
   
  I know it is difficult to believe that a simple cable can bring a sound level that was already on point on the X1 but that is exactly what these cables do..Sure it is a bit more costly than your average cheapo good looking cable you can buy from monoprice/mediabridge and such.  But excellence never comes cheap.  To put it simply what I was hearing from my X1 using these Zu cables was a new spin on the X1. Basically a new level.. I was perfectly happy with just using my Media bridge cables until I heard what these cables do to the sound on the X1.
   
  Guys that own the X1..These are it..I can't possibly see how anything can sound better on the X1. If you guys thought the X1 was not capable of  higher end sound. You are wrong. Just get a pair of these. I knew this cable was gonna make my X1 sound better but what I heard last night is not just better..I have never heard my X1 sound this nice.. The sound is lusher. A much cleaner blacker background..Distinct instrument separation. Sound is more refined all of it from the treble sparkle to the bass extension. .
   
  Look at it this way for you guys that own the X1. If I was to tell you there is a new version of the X1 called the X1-Zu.. Where you get even a higher resolution sound from your X1. How much would you pay? $150? $100? Nope it is $35 from ebay.. (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED and completely worth the $35 asking price).. Guys that don't believe in what a cable can do for your sound..Be prepared for a revelation..My X1 has completely separated itself from my humble collection with the addition of this cable. Sell off one of your cheapo earphones and get the cable. Guaranteed to get your stupid grin happening.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Are the Onkyo's on-ear headphones comparable to KEF M500?
> You seem to really dig the headphones DannyBai, more so than the earphones haha


 
  Comfort and sound level would go to the M500's.  Build is better on the M500's too but the Onkyo's are still one of the better ones.  Totally different sound signature.  There's definitely more warmth in the Onkyo's so it'll depend on what your preferences to know which is better for you.  At first I like the headphones better, after a good 24 hour burn, the earphones started coming alive, especially the vocals.  Now I have two full days of burn so I'll check it out some more.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bad news I didn't get my Onkyo phones. Good news I did get my Zu cable. Gotta give props to our good buddy ericp10 for helping us discover this one.
> 
> I know it is difficult to believe that a simple cable can bring a sound level that was already on point on the X1 but that is exactly what these cables do..Sure it is a bit more costly than your average cheapo good looking cable you can buy from monoprice/mediabridge and such.  But excellence never comes cheap.  To put it simply what I was hearing from my X1 using these Zu cables was a new spin on the X1. Basically a new level.. I was perfectly happy with just using my Media bridge cables until I heard what these cables do to the sound on the X1.
> 
> ...


 
  I concur.  Thumbs up to ericp.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I concur.  Thumbs up to ericp.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Bad news I didn't get my Onkyo phones. Good news I did get my Zu cable. Gotta give props to our good buddy ericp10 for helping us discover this one.
> 
> I know it is difficult to believe that a simple cable can bring a sound level that was already on point on the X1 but that is exactly what these cables do..Sure it is a bit more costly than your average cheapo good looking cable you can buy from monoprice/mediabridge and such.  But excellence never comes cheap.  To put it simply what I was hearing from my X1 using these Zu cables was a new spin on the X1. Basically a new level.. I was perfectly happy with just using my Media bridge cables until I heard what these cables do to the sound on the X1.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... This is why we're such a cohesive splinter group in the head-fi world. Some call us hype-train members, but in actuality we just go about pointing out great gear for fellow head-fiers that give you the most bang-for-your-buck. You don't have to spend $1,000 to get sound that in some cases is 80 percent to 90 percent of that $1k product at a fraction of the cost. 

 And you would be surprised at the number of earphones, headphones, and other audio products that Dsnuts and DannyBai  (and even I) are asked to review but they won't even write about it because it sucks. My parents always taught me that if you don't anything nice to say don't say it at all. I try to live up to that most of the times (I don't always succeed ... lol). 

 The Zu is incredible, but I've found cables that use pure silver to usually step up the sound quality of earphones/headphones. Dsnuts forgot to mention that these cables need a good burn-in before they start shining. I would say it will reveal what it can do in enhancing your headphone after 50 hours (but the company actually recommends 400 hours for it to shine completely). All of my phones have to fight harder for listening time at home when I have my X1 on my ears with the Zu. Happy listening!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh for real..I was saying to myself..But my X1 sounds excellent already. Geeze man they sound like they got upgraded drivers or something. Unbelievable and this is from an overnight burn in. Last night was after a few hours and the sound was stupid something fantastic.
   
  It was one of those Ah ha moments. Wow what a find and a half. You guys already know how much I love my X1 but we are not posting this find on the X1 thread. No.. Not this one. This is for you guys to find out on our discovery thread. You know what these cables get? My highest award.You bet they get.!


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh for real..I was saying to myself..But my X1 sounds excellent already. Geeze man they sound like they got upgraded drivers or something. Unbelievable and this is from an overnight burn in. Last night was after a few hours and the sound was stupid something fantastic.
> 
> It was one of those Ah ha moments. Wow what a find and a half. You guys already know how much I love my X1 but we are not posting this find on the X1 thread. No.. Not this one. This is for you guys to find out on our discovery thread. You know what these cables get? My highest award.You bet they get.!


 
   
  ...............................And now I have to get myself a pair of those X1s, and the cables. Darnit!


----------



## Jer0en

Can anyone compare de TDK IE800 (not Sennheiser) to the s2? I've always thought the TDK IE800 were highly bang-for-the-buck at $99 from amazon, sorta lean on bass though... Wonder if the s2 are a significant upgrade.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Oh for real..I was saying to myself..But my X1 sounds excellent already. Geeze man they sound like they got upgraded drivers or something. Unbelievable and this is from an overnight burn in. Last night was after a few hours and the sound was stupid something fantastic.
> 
> It was one of those Ah ha moments. Wow what a find and a half. You guys already know how much I love my X1 but we are not posting this find on the X1 thread. No.. Not this one. This is for you guys to find out on our discovery thread. You know what these cables get? My highest award.You bet they get.!


 
   
   
   
  LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> ...............................And now I have to get myself a pair of those X1s, and the cables. Darnit!


 

 I would look in the sale forums for a used pair.. Those guys selling their X1s. Only if they heard what they sound like with these cables. Lol..
   
  Actually I would get the X1 first and get them nice n loose and then get the cables later. You will appreciate the jump in sound quality.


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I would look in the sale forums for a used pair.. Those guys selling their X1s. Only if they heard what they sound like with these cables. Lol..
> 
> Actually I would get the X1 first and get them nice n loose and then get the cables later. You will appreciate the jump in sound quality.


 
  I'll wait for round 2 of the site which shall not be named to get them I have enough to keep me satisfied for now.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





jer0en said:


> Can anyone compare de TDK IE800 (not Sennheiser) to the s2? I've always thought the TDK IE800 were highly bang-for-the-buck at $99 from amazon, sorta lean on bass though... Wonder if the s2 are a significant upgrade.


 
   
   
  I'll listen to my IE800 and compare for you later. I do know off the back that the S2 has more bass. The IE800 does have a decent amount of bass, but it's more mids-focused (beautiful mids). The S2 is more fuller sounding and more neutral though.. I like the S2 better as a preference, but the IE800 is a great earphone (especially for the current price of under $100 on amazon.com). And since both are dual-dynamics, I'll say right now the IE800 can't touch the M200.


----------



## Dsnuts

@ Exesteils.. Good call. I think a few guys should be getting those soon..I am running through my test tracks for treble extension. Vocal clarity. Instrument separation. bass impact and sub bass extension. Geeze guys..
  
  These cables are ruining all my other phones for me. To think this cable needs almost a months worth of use before they are fully burned in is crazy to think about. I always though you had to spend over several $100s for cables to make an impact on your sound but these have shown me something..I will just say next to a solid source to drive your X1 with these cables make the second biggest impact on the sound. If you have both be prepared for an experience. My mind is boggled by what I am hearing right now. The clarity and space, the lushness. It just don't get much better for me. I know the sound of my X1 real good too and these cables just make the phones shine like mad..


----------



## daveyostrow

would love to hear any comparisons between the ie-hf300 (with the copper silver-plated cable) and the ie-fc300 (reg cables)
  also how well they compare to the m200/h200 in sound sig/quality


----------



## Exesteils

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> would love to hear any comparisons between the ie-hf300 (with the copper silver-plated cable) and the ie-fc300 (reg cables)
> also how well they compare to the m200/h200 in sound sig/quality


 
   
  The hf300 has a slightly clearer mid-range and a wider sound to them but they are pretty similar.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Im so happy that the head-fi discovery group is discovering the magic of zu cables.  Sean Casey, the head of Zu Cable is a magic sound designer who specializes in the physics of sound transmission, and his speakers are wired with the mission cables form Zu or better.  I mentioned zu cables in a post about a month ago, and that i use it for all my interconnects in portable systems, to great advantage.  The cable being used by you all in the
  x1 application is their lowest quality zu cable, the Mission (it was designed actually as an I pod cable).  I wrote Sean and told him that the mission I pod
  cable was getting some positive notoriety and asked him if any of their better cables were available as mini to mini connectors.  Unfortuneatley not yet,
  but if enough head-fi enthusiasts contacted him i bet he could make a few upgraded mini to mini cables that would elevate our x1s even higher, if that was desirable.  Congratulations to all those listeners who have made their x1s sing with the zu cables!!!  use them also between your dacs and amps, and they will add another loop of upgrade to your listening experiences!!!  and those of you into main frame audio systems check out the zu soulsuperly speakers which have a magical imagining and tone integrity that brings out the best emotion in music, of course all wired with top of the line zu wiring!


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> The hf300 has a slightly clearer mid-range and a wider sound to them but they are pretty similar.


 
  i guess the real question is how they fair against the m200, seeing that the onyko only has one driver (i think). the H200 bass is very impressive, strong when its supposed to be and not very colored at all. the m200 is a warmer sound? and the onyko even warmer?


----------



## Change is Good

I would love to use that cable with mt standard Mad Dog! Anyone know of an angled adapter i can use with it? And will this cable have a similar impact on a planar? Linky please... thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quote: 





drbluenewmexico said:


> Im so happy that the head-fi discovery group is discovering the magic of zu cables.  Sean Casey, the head of Zu Cable is a magic sound designer who specializes in the physics of sound transmission, and his speakers are wired with the mission cables form Zu or better.  I mentioned zu cables in a post about a month ago, and that i use it for all my interconnects in portable systems, to great advantage.  The cable being used by you all in the
> x1 application* is their lowest quality zu cable*, the Mission (it was designed actually as an I pod cable).  I wrote Sean and told him that the mission I pod
> cable was getting some positive notoriety and asked him if any of their better cables were available as mini to mini connectors.  Unfortuneatley not yet,
> but if enough head-fi enthusiasts contacted him i bet he could make a few upgraded mini to mini cables that would elevate our x1s even higher, if that was desirable.  Congratulations to all those listeners who have made their x1s sing with the zu cables!!!  use them also between your dacs and amps, and they will add another loop of upgrade to your listening experiences!!!  and those of you into main frame audio systems check out the zu soulsuperly speakers which have a magical imagining and tone integrity that brings out the best emotion in music, of course all wired with top of the line zu wiring!


 





  This is kinda bad news it looks like I might have gotten last cable? I tried searching for the cables again on ebay but there is no listing for the cables. Wonder if Zu is discontinuing these.


----------



## doctorjazz

I also went to the Zu ebay store looking for headphone cables, ipod LOD or other cables, didn't see either there


----------



## Change is Good

Bummer


----------



## Dsnuts

I sent them a message that they should sell more of these cables. I can't find these cables on their site either. So I should get a reply.. I hope they do sell more of these. A discovery isn't a discovery unless we can share in the goodness..


----------



## Change is Good

Can you still help me discover an angled adapter so I can use a different cable with my SE Mad Dog?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I have these 3 in my "saved for later" section of the Amazon cart (where they could sit a long time, of course): T-Peos H-200, KEF M200, and  Onkyo IE HF300 (from most to least expensive). Anyone know all 3 and is able to compare/rate?


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> I sent them a message that they should sell more of these cables. I can't find these cables on their site either. So I should get a reply.. I hope they do sell more of these. A discovery isn't a discovery unless we can share in the goodness..


 
   
  Hmmm? I fear we my have shot ourselves in the foot unintentionally. I don't think the Zu creators meant for these cables to be used for the X1 as we are using them. Their website seems to suggest building a special cable for headphones by contacting them. I don't think it was drbluenewmexico's intention, but by contacting the owner and telling him how we were using them he might have felt he was uncutting himself for a service of reterminating headphones. Going to him directly forces someone to pay a higher price for more service. Again, I hope I'm wrong, but that seems to be the only option since a few days ago there were plenty of these cables in various colors, and I'm sure that no one other than myself. DannyBai, Dsnuts, and probably waynes world bought these cable from head-fi. If I'm right, hopefully this guy will change his mind with some persuasion. If he doesn't, I guess a few of us lucked up in getting this fantastic cable and here's hoping it outlast the headphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya life expectancy is 100+ years or so it says on the paperwork with the cables. Lol.
   
  I hope this is not the case. That is lame if they do. How can they pull these off the shelves as all these sales of these cables will do is make believers of their products. Maybe they created something a bit too good. In any case I hope they got a good explanation. Something ain't right about them all being gone all of a sudden.


----------



## ericp10

I have written the owner too. So we will see what happens.


----------



## doctorjazz

A rediscovery, not equipment but music. Strapped on my dog walking gear (Senn 650's, iPod touch, Continental amp...generally use iem's home, over or on ears out on the pooch trip), put on something off the beaten track (it is jazz, which is already off the beaten track, but an oddball record even for Jazz fans, all 10 of us). Sun Ra's Arkestra (who actually may have had as big a following in the rock world as the jazz world, often playing in small Rock venues) recording of Jazz In Silhouette, from 1958, is a fabulous recording (musically, sonically it is a bit lean), leaning to bop and some swing feel, with a tiny bit of "space" feel here and there. Sun Ra's recordings are wildly variable, ranging from 1920's big band swing to screaming free jazz and chants of "space is the place". He did come from Jupiter, you know (at least that's what he told everyone). This is a fine and safe place to start if one has any interest, he must have 50+ other recordings out there.


----------



## Exesteils

Wake up to one helluva downer, Zu's no longer available. I was planning on getting one for me and maybe my brother's COP.  Here's to hoping they will continue with the sale of those cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't understand the reasoning behind not selling them. They definitely pulled them from ebay..Who cares if people use them for headphones instead of ipods and mp3 players. In fact all those sales are gonna do is just get us to purchase more Zu cables for our other gears get some more name recognition and such among people that are willing to spend a little more on cables. Isn't the whole purpose in selling your cables is so your name goes out to the audio world? I don't get it. 
   
  I am eager to hear what their explanation is. That is a lame duck excuse to pull an item which they had plenty of this morning.


----------



## Exesteils

Well, to be fair, nothing is confirmed yet so I'm not jumping to any conclusions. They might have pulled them off to revamp the design or colour options(I'd love one in black/red sleeving) for all we know. 

As a brand coming into the Audiophile market, I hope they make a splash, it's not so often you find a company that does things right the first time(Onkyo or KEF are old-hands trying new things, so not the same) and I hope they keep up with these amazing cables.


----------



## DannyBai

If you're getting into headphone cables from them, you are looking at $179 for the cheapest model.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately I think this is the reason why these guys pulled the cables. They probably realized these "ipod cables" come really close to what they offer for actual headphone cables. Well It ain't like there aren't others that make silver coated cables that will sound nice using your X1. I think we might have found a nice alternative. Maybe even nicer. 
   


 This might be the very first time I have to take away my trophy. How lame. I hope you Zu fellas read this thread.  You all lost out on a golden opportunity is all I have to say about that.  Stay tuned I have a feeling we might find out some more info..
   
  If those Zu fellas stay silent then we are probably right in what is happening if not they have some explaining to do.


----------



## Exesteils

@Dsnuts The 1st and 2nd ones look amazing. Not sure for I feel about the double L-jack of the 3rd, though.

I'll check back regularly to see what's up. I know they have to make a living but pulling a product simply because someone found it to be good for another function is kinda lame. Kicking myself not getting a pair early now.


----------



## Dsnuts

The 3rd one is an interconnect to use with your Dap and Amps. Only cost $20 that thing looks amazing and is silver coated copper wire. In fact all those cables I just posted are silver coated copper cost about the same as the Zus as well.  I am considering trying out one or two of these I just posted. Danny got another cable so there will be some comparable cables we will find out about soon enough.
   
  No worries. Like I said those guys aren't the only company making nice higher end cables..It is what it is unfortunately.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm interested in that first one for my SE Mad Dogs. Would they fit in that stock Fostex entry?


----------



## DannyBai

Happy to report that both the Onkyo's are sounding fantastic after a couple of days burn in.  I would highly recommend both, especially at the prices they're selling for.


----------



## DannyBai

It might stick out too far on the Fostex.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Happy to report that both the Onkyo's are sounding fantastic after a couple of days burn in.  I would highly recommend both, especially at the prices they're selling for.


 
  yes, but how well do they compare to the others like the s2, m200 and the like. i read somewhere the highs can be much on the onyko...


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> It might stick out too far on the Fostex.


 
   
  Sticking out too far isn't the issue. As long as it goes in all the way I'm good...


----------



## Dsnuts

Give it a go let us know how they sound. These guys got 100% feedback from all sorts of happy customers. A similar product sold here in the US I would imagine would cost much more. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111148948522 They have different color cords too.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Give it a go let us know how they sound. These guys got 100% feedback from all sorts of happy customers. A similar product sold here in the US I would imagine would cost much more. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111148948522 They have different color cords too.


 
  Tempted. Very tempted!


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





daveyostrow said:


> yes, but how well do they compare to the others like the s2, m200 and the like. i read somewhere the highs can be much on the onyko...


 
  I think it sounds about as good as the S2 and M200 but with a different presentation.  I don't have issues with treble with any of them but the Onkyo earphones have a little peak like the S2 did at the beginning.  It doesn't get sibilant for me though.  I don't hear it on the headphones. I would still rate the M200 as the best sound but after that, the S2 is good for sounding more neutral with good bass and the Onkyo earphones are on the same level but a little more bass which sounds a bit softer but it has tightened up after a couple of days of burn.  I don't know if I prefer the Onkyo earphones over the S2's at this point.  I know I prefer the headphones over the earphones and the S2.  
  Quote: 





change is good said:


> Sticking out too far isn't the issue. As long as it goes in all the way I'm good...


 
  I'm not sure if it would or not.  You would be taking a risk but it could possibly be worth it.


----------



## Exesteils

@Danny Told you they'll sound better after burn-in. Glad to see I'm not crazy when I started liking them over the M200. Lol


----------



## sfwalcer

Sorry to side track ya'll from all this cable discussion................. sucks to hear about that damn Zu cuz i need an after market cable for my X1s so badly as well. GRRR


----------



## sfwalcer

........... Presents:
   
*         NuFroce NE-700M v. Philips Fidelio S2 v. Lethal EARSUBS 5557 v. JVC FXZ200 v. VSonic VSD1 v. VSonic GR07 BE*
   


   
   
*NuForce NE-700M*: These are "basshead" IEMs without a doubt, but this is where they differ from your conventional garden varieties. The bass quantity as well as quality is one of the most unique I have heard to date. There is some slight mid bass warmth to the bass but the sub bass region is the main focus of these NE-700s. Its bass texture has almost a thundering like attribute that rumbles deep, loud and surprisingly clear. Never have I heard any budget "bass" IEM with such a unique sounding sub bass. Despite the bass of these NE-700s comes in spades, their mids and treble comes through extremely clear as well. Nothing in the sonic spectrum is recessed on these NE-700s, in fact to these ears their mids are even more forward than the JVC FXZ200s. The bass quality and quantity is almost as satisfying as the FXZ200s but the overall refinement of the FXZ200s has a leg up over these NE-700s.
   
  Maybe I am trying to justify my purchase and the money is talking but the FXZ200s have more of a powerful, smoother visceral presentation compared to the NE-700s. This is why I also find the FXZ200s more fatiguing as well because it just has so much power. The NE-700s on the other hand has a more laid back less fatiguing sound but it also has more rough edges overall, meaning that despite the mids are more forward than the FXZ200s it just lacks a bit of refinement which could be said for the treble as well. Soundstage of these NE-700 is amazingly large, in fact bigger than that of the FXZ200s with great instrument separation, hence this is why these NE-700s are able to have such cohesive mids, treble as well as massive bass quantity/quality without ever sounding disjointed. Totalphile IEMs these NE-700 surely are because nothing feels lacking especially if you love great bass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*Philips Fidelio S2*: Neutral and dynamic are the two words that best describe the sound signature of the Philips Fidelio S2. These S2s have a very unoffensive sound meaning the entire sonic spectrum is just forward enough that nothing really feels lacking nor pops out at you. Despite its neutral sound, the bass on these S2s is no slouch either because unlike conventional bass IEMs, the lows on these only come out to play when called for. Sub bass quality and texture is pretty impressive for such a neutral sounding IEM, while there is just touch of mid bass which adds some warmth and weight to their very natural sound. It is true that the mids on these are a tiny tiny bit recessed as others have noted, but after burning them in for a couple of weeks it became slightly more forward and should be more then suffice for most. The treble is really well extended and I have never experienced any harshness nor sibilance using the medium Sony MH1C tips, though it does lack some sparkle. These S2s really does sound like a more dynamic and natural sounding version of the Balanced Armature Sony XBA-3s as Dsnuts have alluded to. Surprisingly enough I had expected the soundstage and sonic presentation of these S2s to be much bigger and more airy due to their semi-open back design but this was not the case. They have a large stage no doubt but I had expected it to be more grand in scale because even the closed back NuForce NE-700 has bigger stage while the Zero Audio Bassos has a more airy presentation when compared to these S2s.
   
  There wasn't really ant WOW factor for me when I first heard these S2s, unlike the NuForce NE-700s with its unique amazing sub bass. Yet the longer you listen to them the more these S2s will grow on you, and no I am not just talking about brain burn-in and merely getting acclimated to it's sound over time. There is truth to mentally adjusting and adapting to a new sound the more you listen, but for me these S2s kinda took the opposite route. I was pretty impressed initially upon first listen, but the more I listened the more boring and flatter they became. Therefore, despite these S2s were a loaner and that I only had a limited time to audition them, I didn't really listen to them as much as I should have. Then I realized that my Nokia N9 was slightly under-driving them which made the neutral sound of these S2s sounded even more flat. After I switched to a source with more power these S2s finally started to impress again as it had during my initial listen. So Dsnuts was right on the money in that these Fidelio S2s scales beautifully with better and more powerful sources. I was able to experience this exact phenomenon despite my extremely limited resources. These Fidelio S2 is like an empty canvas of sorts because of its malleability.  Due to their beautiful scalability, neutral and natural sound these S2s I would imagine should be a great IEM for the long haul because their sound will truly grow and amaze you over time and as your sources improve. 
   
*Lethal EARSUBS 5557*: A little gift sent from our brothers up North, this $10 IEM is no joke. We like to refer to these EARSUBS as S2 lookalikes but can they truly hang with Philips Fidelio S2s, yes and no. Yes as in these are stupid good for the money, but they are not on par with the sound and resolution of the S2s sadly. What they are is a nice budget set of bass centric "beater" IEMs that does everything pretty damn nice and right. Yes these have an emphasis on the lows, but surprising there is only a touch of mid bass hump which adds some warmth and weight to the overall sound signature similar to the S2s. Akin to the NuForce NE-700s the sub bass of these EARSUBS are where the bass performs its magic, hence these are by no means overly warm or bassy. The bass only adds to their full bodied sound without much bleed into the mids or highs. Soundstage is also pretty large and is on par with the S2s so these also have a big sound as well. The bass end does sound more dry and less lush when compared to the S2s and the NE-700s but I would not call it bloated at all. Mids on these EARSUBS are surprisingly slightly more forward than the S2s like it was the case with the NE-700s when compared to the JVC FXZ200s, but again it just lacks the overall refinement of their pricier brethren. Highs on these are extended well enough with little to no sparkle, yet it does not feel lacking whatsoever and is pretty adequate. Giant killers these are not and some might even say these are FOTM (Flavor Of The Month), sure why not but these are damn good FOTM IEMS for ~$10 - $15 dollars shipped. 
   
  These EARSUBS has a more full bodied sound compared to the other budget-fi IEMS such as the JVC FX40s and the FX101s but without that crazy treble of the JVCs. The only things the FX40s bests these EARSUBS are their micro details and lusher bass. I would dare say these EARSUBS destroy the JVC FX101s on all accounts because it's a much better sounding IEM overall due to more forward mids, deeper sub bass and a less fatiguing non-sibilant treble. Can these EARSUBS hang with the ultimate budget king the Sony MH1Cs???  I would say yes in that these are just as satisfying to listen to but simply lacks some slight overall smoothness and refinement of the MH1Cs. The MH1Cs are no doubt a better sounding IEM but these EARSUBS are not THAT far behind in both sound and technical abilities. They also scales pretty nicely with better and more powerful sources as well, but it is not as big of a difference as the S2s. These EARSUBS are also Totalphile worthy material especially if you are on a tight budget and need a great sounding set of "beater" IEMs for daily use. Their flat cable is as bad as the MH1Cs but unlike the MH1Cs it is not of the annoying asymmetrical J-cord variant which constantly gets pulled loose due to the heavy attached mic. The dish housing design of these EARSUBS helps immensely in keeping them stay put and despite the bad quality of the cable, the cable seems to be really sturdy and can take a good beating. These EARSUBS are what the TDK MT-300s should have been TBH. So it looks like our Canadian brothers are upping their game in the cheapo discoveries so WATCH OUT nutman!!!
   
*JVC FXZ200*: I really have a love/hate relationship with these FXZ200s. They are one of the most natural sounding IEMs I have heard to date, even more so than the Philips Fidelio S2s to these ears, yet their sound is just so powerful which can get really fatiguing at times. It's a Catch-22 in that I love their natural presentation and amazing speaker-esque sub bass quality and quantity but you need to really up the power in order get these to their full potential/ hear them properly. This combined with their powerful sonic presentation is why these FXZ200s can be a fatiguing listen. These FXZ200s no doubt has a very unique sound signature in that some have described it as similar to a set of quality 2.1 speakers or full size headphones and I completely subscribe to those notions as well. This is why having heard the ATH CKS1000s and was blown away by how amazing they sounded, the FXZ200s are still more than enough to satisfy my "basshead" needs. The sound signature of these FXZ200s is meaty and powerful, yet transparent with a good amount of micro details and lushness to the lows and mids as well as the highs. The mid region on these is a tiny bit recessed but by no means does it sound inadequate because it is simply present unlike the overly froward mids of the ATH CKS1000s or VSonic GR07 BEs.
   
*VSonic VSD1*: VSonic claims that these VSD1's have ~80% of the sound of their GR07 BE flagship but to me it sounds more like 85% or more. Similar to its flagship brethren these VSD1's have amazing bass quality and texture. Sub bass reaches pretty deep, is hard hitting and is relatively fast and punchy, with only a slight touch of mid bass warmth. There is slightly more mid bass presence/ quantity compared to the GR07 BEs which makes their overall sound a bit more bassy and fun but slightly less transparent, yet it still retains most the best attributes of the GR07 BEs. Mids are literally all over your face because it is so lush and forward. Treble is very well extended with a touch of sparkle without sounding overly bright or sibilant. This combined with a nicely deep and textured lush sub bass makes the VSD1's one of the best, if not the best budget-fi IEM I have heard for under $50. These even best the Sony MH1Cs in overall value and technical abilities because despite their fun bassy sound signature, these VSD1's are pretty neutral sounding overall. By no means are these "flat" sounding IEMs but they surely are pretty darn balanced due to the forwardness of it's entire sonic spectrum. Therefore, nothing is recessed on these VSD1's and everything comes out to play in spades.
   
*VSonic GR07 BE*: The VSonic GR07 BE is one of the best sounding universals I have heard period. Their sound signature is unique in that not only is there a ton of texture, they are amazingly detailed as well. Most people that have heard JVCs carbon nanotube lineup was blown away by their lush and micro detailed sound, these GR07 BEs have all those attributes and then some. Not only are these GR07 BEs lush sounding with great micro details, they also have a more natural and full bodied sound when compared to JVC's more artificial and colder carbon nanotube IEMs. The GR07 BEs more natural and neutral sound also makes them less fatiguing for prolong listening sessions.  Despite their fairly neutral sound signature the enhanced bass on the Bass Edition, especially sub bass regions of these GR07 BEs makes them much more "fun" compared to other more flat/ balanced IEMs. Yet this enhanced bass presence does not negatively affect the mids nor the treble, rather it makes the overall sound much more engaging. Nothing is recessed in the sonic spectrum of these GR07 BEs, so combined with it's very transparent sound, the lows, mids and highs all seems to coexist in complete harmony. The Philips Fidelio S2s being the most neutral while the ATH CSK1000s being the most fun yet technically capable, these GR07 BEs falls right in the middle of those two because of its similar sonic characteristics and presentation. This truly makes the GR07 BEs the best of both worlds due to its great balance of a fun yet neutral sound.
   
  Big thanks to Double Ds (Danny and Dsunts) as well as nick and WAYNE!!! This tour de force could not have happened without all your generous help, much appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
... May da force be with you.


----------



## Darknet

Great comparison sf, interesting read. Though not really considering any of those , unfortunately. 

I just ordered an ie hf300 .... Hopefully they get here by the end of this week. Thanks to Danny for all his help. 

Hah speaking of cables, man diy cables... Still trying to figure out all that stuff . It really is a shame about those cables though, but I wasn't about to spend $180 on a zu mobius for akgs. Well the mission cables don't fit my q701s anyways lol. 

Lol this post is all over the place...

Edit well the mobius akg is actually $200 lol doesnt detract from my point though.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote: 





darknet said:


> Great comparison sf, interesting read. Though not really considering any of those , unfortunately.
> 
> I just ordered an ie hf300 .... Hopefully they get here by the end of this week. Thanks to Danny for all his help.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Shooooot i wasn't even willing to spend $30 on that stupid Zu cable, looks like they done goofed. I would forever boycott all their stuff if that was the real reason they decided to pull all their cables. Shady is shady no way around it. It's their loss, an utterly stupid move on their part. Oh well, they just made it easier on me and helped me saved $30.


----------



## fihidelity

Did anyone else notice that he put the HD800s on back to front in the kickstarter video?


----------



## Snyper0012

I wonder where xb90ex falls in this list in terms of bass quantity/quality despite being 1/2 the prices of most of these iems.


----------



## nihontoman

Quote: 





snyper0012 said:


> I wonder where xb90ex falls in this list in terms of bass quantity/quality despite being 1/2 the prices of most of these iems.


 
  I bet6 in terms of quantity of sub base it is undefeated...


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ........... Presents:
> 
> *         NuFroce NE-700M v. Philips Fidelio S2 v. Lethal EARSUBS 5557 v. JVC FXZ200 v. VSonic VSD1 v. VSonic GR07 BE*


 
  Nice work sf.  No wonder we haven't heard from you in a day or two..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thats nonsense.  i ve been buying zu cables for years now and mini to minis for portable applications mostly.
  i wrote sean casey, founder of zu casey to suggest that it was possible head fi members might be interested in
  an even better zu cable (only the entry level mission was available as an ipod mini to mini connect.)  he wrote me
  back thanking me for the interest in them and that was happy the missions were being used in a new way.
  zu cable is changing their web site and probably just in the cycle of restocking and re pr for their cables.
  glad DSnuts wrote to zu cable.  Sean Casey has always been a straight up gentleman and businessman with me
  i cant imagine he would use this as opportunity to gouge head-fi members. of course i could be wrong,
  Mark Twain said, "trust everybody, just cut the cards"  im hoping the mission mini cab;es reappear on ebay also, my
  Xis should arrive soon and i need the zu cable also!  cheers! btw, the upper zu cables are fantastic improvements on the mission
  and i still hope they create an upgraded mini to mini cable!!!


----------



## Darknet

That's good to hear after all that criticism. A $200 cable is still way beyond my personal budget. Of course, if other people have that money then that's fine its their choice.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i just wrote again to sean casey, prssident and founder of zu cable and urged hiim to make the zu affordable mission to mission cable is available
  to head fi members on ebay.  i hope he is cooperative and will do this as a good idea businesswise and as a service to the head-0fi.com community
  now that zu cable swede "discovered' by us.  the more expensive cable will still blow away the mission, but is designed for a specific headphone, and not sure it would work with the X1s anyway.


----------



## ericp10

Nice comparison sf!!


----------



## jekostas

I tried three pairs of the exact same Earsubs you have and they all had massive channel imbalance problems.  Guess you got lucky.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Big thanks to Double Ds (Danny and Dsunts) as well as nick and WAYNE!!! This tour de force could not have happened without all your generous help, much appreciated.


 
   
  Rather awesome write-up there Sf - great work! Btw, Nick deserves about 95% of the credit for you getting those Lethals, so kudos to Nick. I'm a bit crushed though that those Lethals have somehow managed to dethrone the mt300's in your books...


----------



## Darknet

Anyone know if the onkyo earphones/headphones ( I think its the same cable) use a proprietary connector or is it some standard system that I'm unaware of. I mean they emphasize the replaceable/removable cable, but the cable costs $51 for the regular and $80ish for the 6N one....according to ebay anyways.


----------



## Mackem

I hate being indecisive but I'm still waiting on more impressions and such like of some of the newer IEMs so I can decide where to go from my Carbo Bassos, whether it be the CKS1000, IE-HF300, Fidelio S2 or perhaps the new Carbo Doppio when they are released? I like the sound signature of the Carbo Bassos, but I just want something that is better (For the lack of a better word). Better sound, build quality etc.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> ........... Presents:
> 
> *         NuForce NE-700M v. Philips Fidelio S2 v. Lethal EARSUBS 5557 v. JVC FXZ200 v. VSonic VSD1 v. VSonic GR07 BE*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Really appreciate the time you spent on that entire post and the pictures are tops.
  Totalphile is perfect. When you say non-fatiguing treble it's not like it's missing,  it's just not piercing. Sort of at that perfect point for me. Amped with some Amygdala  or other high bitrate electronic for instance a beautiful thang
  FOTM whatever lol unless that means *F*ing whoa...*O*ff *T*'get *M*ore, _Could these have been what Zardak was talking about SF?_




   
  BTW These appear to be selling under a different brand for 50 euros shipped. ( Xears Maestro M700Pro ) Also the CSL 610 and Nakamichi 800 look similar. Same * 14 mm  driver* specs and exact metal build ( yes the pictures there the shiny black housing is metal ), just a couple different tips.
   
  Lethal T5555 and T5556 models I find have a very similar sound also but slightly more forward presentation due to housing differences ( tapered metal still ) thin cloth cables and smaller bass ports though somehow it is still as excellent.
   Just talked with my musician pal the other day he had his black versions seen above out for an hour long run and said they stayed put the whole time and he'll be using them for this from now on. _Seems to like them better than the MH1C I gave him, can't blame him there!_
  You should have seen *wayne's world's* reaction when he heard his Lethals the first time ( BTW  wayne sure..I'll take the %95 IF you take off another %45. Where'd some of that funding come from my mang?_ hmmm?_





)
  Good old XSCargo again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which means Lethal is no more so grab while you can.( <= ATTENTION CANADIANS near an XSCargo  - not in their flyers at all. )


----------



## peter123

@sfwalcer

Very nice write up and pictures. I really enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I would go M200, Onkyo, S2.


 
  Where does the CKS1000 fit on this list?


----------



## sfwalcer

@ Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Nice work sf.  No wonder we haven't heard from you in a day or two..


 
  Nah i was active but had more important trollish priorities to address. : P
   
  Damn it seems like it took that long and forced??? Oh nos, does not want to be a Twi-Hard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Took like a couple of hours but was putting it off that's why it took longer than it did. That reminds still got some edits to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Rather awesome write-up there Sf - great work! Btw, *Nick deserves about 95% of the credit for you getting those Lethals, so kudos to Nick.* I'm a bit crushed though that those Lethals have somehow managed to dethrone the mt300's in your books...


 
  Durrr!!! Why you think i put you last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k. 
   
  Don't worry those MT-300s are just as physically crushed under my boots, so ya'll will always be in the same predicament, i don't have the heart to separate you love birds now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> Really appreciate the time you spent on that entire post and the pictures are tops.
> Totalphile is perfect. When you say non-fatiguing treble it's not like it's missing,  it's just not piercing. Sort of at that perfect point for me. Amped with some Amygdala  or other high bitrate electronic for instance a beautiful thang
> FOTM whatever lol unless that means *F*ing whoa...*O*ff *T*'get *M*ore, _Could these have been what Zardak was talking about SF?_


 
  Don't stress it nick, didn't take as long as my other more trollish write-ups, the truth is that those pictures took longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It just might nick, it just might, but he was talking about headphones though. Quick go check if these mofos make cans as well, dun dun dun mystery solved!!!


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Where does the CKS1000 fit on this list?




Same as S2 and Onkyo. They are all nice sounding and might be better than the other depending on your own preference. For me, its M200, S2, Onkyo and CKS1000 are even.


----------



## DannyBai

It's cool that you took the time to write up your impressions sf.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup. Good job sf. I just got back from a day out doors. I discovered that I love eating food outdoors with family and friends, need to do that more often..I also discovered that I prefer listening to metal for taking 2 mile hikes along a lake. Makes for good pace..
   
  So I got no message back from the Zu folks. It seems we are not important enough for them to get back to us. Or they could be taking the day off. I will give them till tomorrow to close the doors on them folks. Either way this whole experience seems kinda stinky to me. But in the ultimate scheme of things it is no big deal.


----------



## jekostas

That's a little harsh, it's a national holiday today.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is why I am giving them till tomorrow.. I am sure they was all outdoors like myself and enjoying the day so they get a pass for the weekend. We will see if they reply by tomorrow. I want to hear their excuse.
   
  On another note. If the stars align. I should have my Onkyos tomorrow..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Zu folks travel a lot and its labor day weekend.  I wrote Sean Casey also and asked him what the deal was and to keep
  those mission mini to mini cables available at the ebay price. no answer to me either , but again its labor day, so what..
  it is strange, i give you that...lets see how it plays out without rushing to judgement. i need another zu cable for my x!s also...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the cable was ideal..So we will see how they reply..I think the more guys ask about them cables the more they are inclined to keep selling them but who knows what their excuse was..
   
  It would be funny if these cables ended up being too good in that they provide almost the same sound of their custom headphone cables for $35 price..


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Yup. Good job sf. I just got back from a day out doors. I discovered that I love eating food outdoors with family and friends, need to do that more often..I also discovered that I prefer listening to metal for taking 2 mile hikes along a lake. Makes for good pace..
> 
> So I got no message back from the Zu folks. It seems we are not important enough for them to get back to us. Or they could be taking the day off. I will give them till tomorrow to close the doors on them folks. Either way this whole experience seems kinda stinky to me. But in the ultimate scheme of things it is no big deal.


 
  I prefer listening to metal every day!


----------



## 7S Cameron

What bands do you like?


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Ya that is why I am giving them till tomorrow.. I am sure they was all outdoors like myself and enjoying the day so they get a pass for the weekend. We will see if they reply by tomorrow. I want to hear their excuse.
> 
> On another note. If the stars align. I should have my Onkyos tomorrow..




I prefer pop, rock and techno for jogs/power-walks. 

Looking forward to your impressions. Listen to them, then let them burn-in for awhile. They really start to shine after 50hrs or so.


----------



## ericp10

Whoa! That S2 has some weight to it in the sound signature. Me like!
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A/Bing to M200 right now.


----------



## ericp10

The S2 is closer to the M200 in quality of sound than I had initially realized. The M200 still has it beat, however, in wider soundstage, airiness, quality of bass, and refinement. But the S2 is not far behind in overall quality. Both have good weight on the instruments and micro-details. Vocals are tough. Both have excellent vocals, but I think the M200 has the edge of a bit more details in  vocals.


----------



## ericp10

Listening to Duke Ellington and Coleman Hawkins playing Mood Indigo, and feel like Hawk is blowing in my right ear with his tenor. This is with the M200. Hawk needs to behave. ijs 
   
   
  lol


----------



## DannyBai

I was tip rolling today and realized the short double flange Meelec. tips are the widest bore's I have.  It allows all the holes on the M200 speakers to not get blocked.  I did order the TF10 tips just in case.  Only problem with the Meelec. tips is that the driver is all the way to the tip.  I can actually feel the metal when it's in my ear so it's a no go.  I have gone back to the stock tips for the M200.  The Meelec. tips do work well on the Onkyo's though.


----------



## Exesteils

Sony Noise Isolation tips for me on the Onkyos. But I noticed pretty much most tips will work.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Sony Noise Isolation tips for me on the Onkyos. But I noticed pretty much most tips will work.


 
  I tried the regular hybrids also and didn't sound bad at all.  Pushed a little more bass.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Same as S2 and Onkyo. They are all nice sounding and might be better than the other depending on your own preference. For me, its M200, S2, Onkyo and CKS1000 are even.


 
  I find it hard to believe the onkyo could be on the same level as the cks1000. id love to be surprised, as they are priced in different brackets.
  how do they differ?


----------



## sfwalcer

@ Keep them tip rolling impressions and ideas coming ya'll my pair should be in my dirty lil' hands by the end of the week. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hope i don't get fit or driver flex issues, fingers crossed!!! 
   
  Quote: 





jekostas said:


> I tried three pairs of the exact same Earsubs you have and they all had massive channel imbalance problems.  Guess you got lucky.


 
  Oh forgot i overlooked this comment, but D'YAM these EARSUBS are THAT good they made you purchased them 3 times??? HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah i detected zero channel imbalance issues nor has nick me thinks and he has probably hoarded like a truck load of them already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe all the good sets are sent up North and we lowly Americans get all the factory rejects.


----------



## nehcrow

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> The S2 is closer to the M200 in quality of sound than I had initially realized. The M200 still has it beat, however, in wider soundstage, airiness, quality of bass, and refinement. But the S2 is not far behind in overall quality. Both have good weight on the instruments and micro-details. Vocals are tough. Both have excellent vocals, but I think the M200 has the edge of a bit more details in  vocals.


 
  Where does T-Peos H-200 fit in here btw?


----------



## DannyBai

daveyostrow said:


> I find it hard to believe the onkyo could be on the same level as the cks1000. id love to be surprised, as they are priced in different brackets.
> how do they differ?




After hearing the S2 and M200, the 1K's seemed awfully colored. Even the Onkyo's don't seem as colored but its closer to the 1K's then the other two in coloration. I am preferring more of the neutral sound these days with good bass.


----------



## PeterDLai

Another unfortunate victim of the KEF M200's fit/design:
   


> [size=small]First things first. I loved the sound of these phones, a bit bassy, but not overbearing. They would still be with me except for one issue: I could not get them to feel comfortable, no matter how I tried. The sound tube is huge, larger than any other phones I have owned. And even with the smallest of tips, or different brand tips, they ended up causing a low grade ache in my ear canals. Sad, but true. So I had to return them. For sound, 5 stars. For fit, 3 stars. I know other people who have them fit fine, but not me.[/size]


 
   
  Although I can't say they're the most comfortable IEMs, I feel fortunate I haven't had any major issues.


----------



## Darknet

Man that fit issue... Based on what people have been saying about the m200, they seem great sound wise, but i just completely skipped it because I've tried some jvc micro hd driver stuff and, for the price, they were great, but the comfort just sucked.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





nehcrow said:


> Where does T-Peos H-200 fit in here btw?


 
   
   
  M200>> S2 > RE-400 >H-200 > CKS1000 .. None of these are super far from each other, but the S2 is closer in sound quality of the M200 than say the CKS1000 to the RE-400.  The RE-400 and H200 are actually pretty close because the RE-400 needs more bass. There is a spike in the H200's highs that prevents it from really surpassing the RE-400. The M200 and S2 are really on another level from the rest right now.  I didn't include the ASG-2 because it's on a higher tier than them all in my opinion.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, I'm just going by sound quality.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> M200>> S2 > RE-400 >H-200 > CKS1000 .. None of these are super far from each other, but the S2 is closer in sound quality of the M200 than say the CKS1000 to the RE-400.  The RE-400 and H200 are actually pretty close because the RE-400 needs more bass. There is a spike in the H200's highs that prevents it from really surpassing the RE-400. The M200 and S2 are really on another level from the rest right now.  I didn't include the ASG-2 because it's on a higher tier than them all in my opinion.




Wow! S2 beats the H200?! I'm a lot more excited now as iI'm soon getting the S2s. Thanks for the ranking ericp!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> M200>> S2 > RE-400 >H-200 > CKS1000 .. None of these are super far from each other, but the S2 is closer in sound quality of the M200 than say the CKS1000 to the RE-400.  The RE-400 and H200 are actually pretty close because the RE-400 needs more bass. There is a spike in the H200's highs that prevents it from really surpassing the RE-400. The M200 and S2 are really on another level from the rest right now.  I didn't include the ASG-2 because it's on a higher tier than them all in my opinion.


 
  Since you say the CKS1000s are more colored it makes me want to purchase those over the M200s. I'm also considering the Onkyos and they are a lot cheaper which is nice. Plus they have detachable cables, so many options...


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> Yeah i detected zero channel imbalance issues nor has nick me thinks and he has probably hoarded like a truck load of them already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wayne's are good as are my pals too. Yeah and the other model I got is fine. Not trying to rub it in.
  I really hope it wasn't anything to do with the TRRS jack on them not liking an input you had. I've had that from stuff the odd time. No not hoarded a truckload but don't give me any ideas.  Maybe make a chair out of all the packages and use the ones in the armrests?  Buried by avalanche  from closet ?  One can dream.
   
  Quote: 





sfwalcer said:


> @ Keep them tip rolling impressions and ideas coming ya'll my pair should be in my dirty lil' hands by the end of the week. hoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is this the first revelation that you scored here?
  Interested in your take since trolls are well known for their exceptional hearing ability.  The only flex issues you'll have will be in the mirror.




   
  Seriously though not like you can go wrong on those ones. Expecting another good writeup my mang. I gotz tuh know
   
   
_*FOR M200 FIT AND POSSIBLE UNDER-THE-RADAR TIP OPTION:*_
   
  I have the earlier in-ears portable Stax setup, and they certainly have awkward and large tube bore, but their tips are interesting. Some folks with the newer versions of the Stax in ears ( which can use a regular type of silicone tip ) went back to using these older funky looking tips. Might be something to try out if someone was willing to take the plunge as they are not cheap.
   
  Not %100 sure though because the Stax tubes have a pill shaped opening, and these tips are very low profile with only a small wrap around lip at the top.
   
  If I had a KEF I could help see firsthand, but maybe someone else has both.
   Here's a picture anyhow. ( click for closeup )
https://www.staxusa.com/parts/ear-pads/stax-silicone-earbud.html The way these seat they allow the tubes inside the ear a bit further and are very low profile height and width. Really hug the stem/bore end.
   
  Maybe its of use maybe not.   Who knows.


----------



## Exesteils

Guess Eric values neautrality quite highly. Fit issues aside, I'd put the M200 on top(anyone who gets a chance to try these, DO IT!), but S2 = H-200 > RE-400 > CKS1000.

The S2 and H-200 each does something the other does better, but I'd wouldn't say one was better than the other, but saying that, I prefer the Ie300 for the extra punch on lows. I find the RE-400's sound too laid back for my liking, tbh.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> After hearing the S2 and M200, the 1K's seemed awfully colored. Even the Onkyo's don't seem as colored but its closer to the 1K's then the other two in coloration. I am preferring more of the neutral sound these days with good bass.


 
   
  Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> M200>> S2 > RE-400 >H-200 > CKS1000 .. None of these are super far from each other, but the S2 is closer in sound quality of the M200 than say the CKS1000 to the RE-400.  The RE-400 and H200 are actually pretty close because the RE-400 needs more bass. There is a spike in the H200's highs that prevents it from really surpassing the RE-400. The M200 and S2 are really on another level from the rest right now.  I didn't include the ASG-2 because it's on a higher tier than them all in my opinion.


 
   
  Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Guess Eric values neautrality quite highly. Fit issues aside, I'd put the M200 on top(anyone who gets a chance to try these, DO IT!), but S2 = H-200 > RE-400 > CKS1000.
> 
> The S2 and H-200 each does something the other does better, but I'd wouldn't say one was better than the other, but saying that, I prefer the Ie300 for the extra punch on lows. I find the RE-400's sound too laid back for my liking, tbh.


 
  Am so glad that I've made the right decision buying the M200! Such consistent ranking for the M200 from multi-IEM users and the M200 SQ is amazing


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





peterdlai said:


> Another unfortunate victim of the KEF M200's fit/design:
> 
> 
> Although I can't say they're the most comfortable IEMs, I feel fortunate I haven't had any major issues.


 
  Same here. Feeling fortunate that it's not a deal-breaker for me
  Driver flex and lack of ideal tips are minor annoyance but the SQ is really good


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> After hearing the S2 and M200, the 1K's seemed awfully colored. Even the Onkyo's don't seem as colored but its closer to the 1K's then the other two in coloration. I am preferring more of the neutral sound these days with good bass.


 
  Which would you say is a better upgrade from the Carbo Basso out of the S2 or Onkyos? I like the sound signature but would like something a bit better (If that makes sense! Overall better sound whilst having a similar sound signature)


----------



## ericp10

Message from Zu this morning:
   
Hello Eric,

Thank you you for your message and interest.

Sorry for any delay in response, we've been out of the office with the Labor Day holiday.

We use eBay as a promotional source mainly to help get the word out.

The Mission iPod cable has been/is/will be offered through our direct website.

eBay will be reserved for items from our "Classic" line.

Thank you again.

Best,

Zu Audio
   
   
Still think they're making a mistake, but oh well.


----------



## ericp10

Prices are higher on their direct website. And I went to their direct website the other day and could find that cable at all. Something is fishy to me.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





d marc0 said:


> Wow! S2 beats the H200?! I'm a lot more excited now as iI'm soon getting the S2s. Thanks for the ranking ericp!


 
   
  d marc0 my ranking really shouldn't be taken as the S2 sounds waaaaaay better than the H-200, or that I don't value the sound quality of the H-200 anymore. Although I do think the s2 is technically better in sound quality, most of my rankings here are base on sound preference. I do find that I like a more neutral sounding IEM with bass. The S2 and M200 gives that to me. I love the sound of the Re-400, but it needs more bass.


----------



## juggos

.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Since you say the CKS1000s are more colored it makes me want to purchase those over the M200s. I'm also considering the Onkyos and they are a lot cheaper which is nice. Plus they have detachable cables, so many options...


 
   
  If more colored is your thing why not purchase the CKS1000. It's still a great sounding earphone. There have been earphones that weren't technically better, but I preferred over top tiers. Then top tiers - such as the TF10 - that a great many loved on head-fi I could never get into fully because of the sound signature. The UE900 does nothing for me (although I love its tips), but others swear by it.


----------



## ericp10

Haven't gotten my Onkyo yet. And because I got the premium so cheaply, it's no telling when amazon will get off of its bum and send it to me.


----------



## Grayson73

A lot of talk about the S2, but none about the S1.  Do the S2 sound significantly better than the S1?


----------



## Sokolnitz

According to IjokerI in his review on innerfidelity, the S2 sounds "marginally" better.


----------



## ericp10

I thought Dsnuts heard the S1, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone try the Monster Gratitude?  Original $230, but now down to the $60 range.  Wondering how they compare to the Zero Audios.


----------



## d marc0

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> d marc0 my ranking really shouldn't be taken as the S2 sounds waaaaaay better than the H-200, or that I don't value the sound quality of the H-200 anymore. Although I do think the s2 is technically better in sound quality, most of my rankings here are base on sound preference. I do find that I like a more neutral sounding IEM with bass. The S2 and M200 gives that to me. I love the sound of the Re-400, but it needs more bass.


 
   
  Thanks ericp, I understand what you mean. Like you, I like a neutral sounding signature with a touch of bass + sub bass. The H200 + Accudio profile with bass boost on Ipod Touch seems to be the perfect signature for me. I did the same thing with the XBA 3 and they now sound a lot more like what I really prefer. I have a good feeling that I'm gonna really like the S2 unless I also end up with fit issues.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Anyone try the Monster Gratitude?  Original $230, but now down to the $60 range.  Wondering how they compare to the Zero Audios.


 
  What? $230 becomes $60? That's a helluva bargain! I wonder if the Miles Davis Trumpet is also discounted?
   
  EDIT: Just checked out Monster's website. The Gratitudes are $100.


----------



## jekostas

Quote: 





grayson73 said:


> Anyone try the Monster Gratitude?  Original $230, but now down to the $60 range.  Wondering how they compare to the Zero Audios.


 
   
  Buy it, you won't regret it.  The Gratitudes are awesome headphones.


----------



## juggos

What was the price of the zu mission ipod cable? 35 before any shipping costs?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

THATS about right.  should be back up on ebay today or very soon according to zu audio.


----------



## ericp10

It was $35 with free shipping.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Which would you say is a better upgrade from the Carbo Basso out of the S2 or Onkyos? I like the sound signature but would like something a bit better (If that makes sense! Overall better sound whilst having a similar sound signature)




I still really like the Basso's and wouldn't consider either a major upgrade but the Onkyo's are closer to the Basso's with a better overall refinement and more accurate spacing around instruments. I'll have to listen to both to make sure since the Basso's have been sitting in the drawer for awhile. I think the S2 is a higher tier sound though but my preference might differ from others.


----------



## daveyostrow

Quote: 





exesteils said:


> Guess Eric values neautrality quite highly. Fit issues aside, I'd put the M200 on top(anyone who gets a chance to try these, DO IT!), but S2 = H-200 > RE-400 > CKS1000.
> 
> The S2 and H-200 each does something the other does better, but I'd wouldn't say one was better than the other, but saying that, I prefer the Ie300 for the extra punch on lows. I find the RE-400's sound too laid back for my liking, tbh.


 
   
  Quote: 





7s cameron said:


> Since you say the CKS1000s are more colored it makes me want to purchase those over the M200s. I'm also considering the Onkyos and they are a lot cheaper which is nice. Plus they have detachable cables, so many options...


 
   
  I like coloration when it works well. the xba40 were amazing with the right source, like a hi-fi xb90 in so many ways (without that deep dynamic bass). im assuming the basso will not be refined enough, and the onyko are a tempting option but havnt heard much about their sound and doesnt looks especially comfortable (the h200 are fine, just not very secure). im still considering the cks1000 if it really has that wow effect.


----------



## donedj

hi guys
   
  is there a post or can the first post be edited for this thread with the list of all items that have been accepted as worth to purchase by the thread regulars and reviewers?
   
  i am looking to purchase some items, but so many phones have been talked about, i can not really follow within all 900+ pages
   
  i think if a wiki type post is formed it will be beneficiary for first time viewers of the thread as well.


----------



## MrEleventy

donedj said:


> hi guys
> 
> is there a post or can the first post be edited for this thread with the list of all items that have been accepted as worth to purchase by the thread regulars and reviewers?
> 
> ...


 You don't need to read all of it. Just the most recent like. 20 is enough to get an indication on where this thread is. And usually the title of the thread when DS updates it.


----------



## donedj

well i don't necessarily want to know the latest phones, i want to know all the phones that have had good remarks and definitely recommended on the thread up until now


----------



## dnullify

Recent items of interest in the discovery thread (roughly in order of recency):
   
*IEMs:*
   

 ONKYO IE-HF300, IE-FC300 ~$130/$100
 
 KEF M200 ~$200
 PNY midtowns 200 ~$16
 Lethal Earsubs 5556 ~$15
 Nuforce NE-700M ~$75
 
 Philips Fidelio S1/S2 ~$95/$145
 ZA Basso/Tenore ~$60
 Audio Technica CKS1000 ~$212
 RHA MA350 ~$40
 VSonic VSD1 ~$45-55
   
*Headphones:*

 Onkyo ES-HF300 ~$180
 KEF M500 ~$300
 
 Philips Fidelio X1 ~$245
   
*Other/Accessories: *

 zu cables mission ipod cable (fidelio x1) ~$35
 Geek DAC (kickstarter) ~$160
 HRT microStreamer ~$190
 FiiO X3 (DAP) ~$200
 
 iBasso DX50 (DAP) ~$240
 ele-dac (ebay find) ~$25
   
   
  I think I've got most everything of interest.


----------



## MrEleventy

Ath ckn70s were a hit for a bit. 

Audisomething, audinist?, mx2. 
the Ele-dacs
Corda Stepdance2? There's been a lot.


----------



## d marc0

donedj said:


> well i don't necessarily want to know the latest phones, i want to know all the phones that have had good remarks and definitely recommended on the thread up until now




D's has pretty much listed everything except for a few that had dedicated appreciation threads. So if you're at the first page, it's almost complete and the rest that are worth mentioning are:
Fidelio S1/S2
Fidelio X1
Tpeos H200
ATH WS99
ATH ES700
JVC S400/S500
JVC FX3X
Sony MDR1r

Those are the ones I recall to stand out aside from what's listed on the first page.


----------



## nihontoman

I'm just waiting when the new Vsonics and the Zero audio Doppios will get in the list


----------



## Grayson73

Quote: 





thatbeatsguy said:


> What? $230 becomes $60? That's a helluva bargain! I wonder if the Miles Davis Trumpet is also discounted?
> 
> EDIT: Just checked out Monster's website. The Gratitudes are $100.


 
  The $60 can be found on Amazon or Ebay


----------



## Mackem

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I still really like the Basso's and wouldn't consider either a major upgrade but the Onkyo's are closer to the Basso's with a better overall refinement and more accurate spacing around instruments. I'll have to listen to both to make sure since the Basso's have been sitting in the drawer for awhile. I think the S2 is a higher tier sound though but my preference might differ from others.


 
   
  Yeah. I'm not quite sure where to go from my Carbo Bassos to be honest.


----------



## quisxx

grayson73 said:


> The $60 can be found on Amazon or Ebay



Be sure they're authentic before you buy them.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> *thats nonsense.  *i ve been buying zu cables for years now and mini to minis for portable applications mostly.
> i wrote sean casey, founder of zu casey to suggest that it was possible head fi members might be interested in
> an even better zu cable (only the entry level mission was available as an ipod mini to mini connect.)  he wrote me
> back thanking me for the interest in them and that was happy the missions were being used in a new way.
> ...


 
  
 Nonsense, huh? So why are those cables only available on the website page now for a whopping $44 more? So, the exact same cable I purchased for $35 is now $79. That's one hell of a markup! Usually stuff is more expensive on ebay, not cheaper. I'm just saying.


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> Nonsense, huh? So why are those cables only available on the website page now for a whopping $44 more? So, the exact same cable I purchased for $35 is now $79. That's one hell of a markup! Usually stuff is more expensive on ebay, not cheaper. I'm just saying.


 
 Well, stuff like that happens all the time. And just because someone's been buying from a certain seller for years doesn't mean that seller is your friend and doesn't want to make money off your free advertising. Once the sellers see the hype train coming they take full advantage of that - just like with the sony mh1c, which was like $18-20 and in no time got to a point that sellers are selling those bulk packages at a price close to the retail package. The same happened with the yamaha eph100, which was like $65 in the nearby store before someone probably asked them about the price difference or whatever and they decided to check online what's going on.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Yeah. I'm not quite sure where to go from my Carbo Bassos to be honest.


 
 I just did some listening to the Basso's and Onkyo's.  The vocals are more forward on the Onkyo's.  I actually think the voices sound better on the Basso's.  Treble is more extended on the Onkyo's.  Sounds a little more cleaner.  The bass on the Basso's are boomier and a little more abundant and clouds the music more so than the Onkyo's.  There is better space with the Onkyo's and noticeable improvement there.  Still, I really don't think the Onkyo's are that much better than the Basso's.  Both the Tenore's and Basso's are probably one of the best buys in this thread because their cost to performance ratio.  I think the M200 is the step up but it's unfortunate of the fit.  I also believe the S2 is a step up because to me it is more refined over the Onkyo's.  If you could consider the Onkyo headphones, it's better than the earphones to me.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I just did some listening to the Basso's and Onkyo's.  The vocals are more forward on the Onkyo's.  I actually think the voices sound better on the Basso's.  Treble is more extended on the Onkyo's.  Sounds a little more cleaner.  The bass on the Basso's are boomier and a little more abundant and clouds the music more so than the Onkyo's.  There is better space with the Onkyo's and noticeable improvement there.  Still, I really don't think the Onkyo's are that much better than the Basso's.  Both the Tenore's and Basso's are probably one of the best buys in this thread because their cost to performance ratio.  I think the M200 is the step up but it's unfortunate of the fit.  I also believe the S2 is a step up because to me it is more refined over the Onkyo's.  If you could consider the Onkyo headphones, it's better than the earphones to me.


 
  
 You have the premium cable headphone?


----------



## ericp10

Which is better sounding, Dsnuts: Onkyo headphone or Fidelio M1 or L1 (forget which one you have)? Thanks buddy.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> I just did some listening to the Basso's and Onkyo's.  The vocals are more forward on the Onkyo's.  I actually think the voices sound better on the Basso's.  Treble is more extended on the Onkyo's.  Sounds a little more cleaner.  The bass on the Basso's are boomier and a little more abundant and clouds the music more so than the Onkyo's.  There is better space with the Onkyo's and noticeable improvement there.  Still, I really don't think the Onkyo's are that much better than the Basso's.  Both the Tenore's and Basso's are probably one of the best buys in this thread because their cost to performance ratio.  I think the M200 is the step up but it's unfortunate of the fit.  I also believe the S2 is a step up because to me it is more refined over the Onkyo's.  If you could consider the Onkyo headphones, it's better than the earphones to me.


 
 Hmm thanks. Looks like I may stick to my Bassos for a while. They are incredibly value for money.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> You have the premium cable headphone?


 
 The premium one
  


ericp10 said:


> Which is better sounding, Dsnuts: Onkyo headphone or Fidelio M1 or L1 (forget which one you have)? Thanks buddy.


 
 I had the L1 and it was really good but just too laid back.  X1 dominates it.  I'd say the Onkyo is better than L1
  


mackem said:


> Hmm thanks. Looks like I may stick to my Bassos for a while. They are incredibly value for money.


 
 I think there's plenty of others with better ears so wait for further impressions but that's just how I hear them currently.


----------



## d marc0

The Bassos are awesome! If only it has a mic/remote, I would have kept them. But because of limited funds and the need for a mic/remote setup, I just had to sell them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Slick.


----------



## d marc0

^very nice D's... they look sexy!


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Slick.


 
  
 nice


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> Yeah. I'm not quite sure where to go from my Carbo Bassos to be honest.


 
 Final Audio Design Heaven IV is the next logical step at 174$, Heaven VI is one more step up at around 480$.
 Heaven V is somewhere in the middle, but I never heard it.
  
 If I would take Heaven VI as a "10", then Heaven IV is "8.5-9" and Basso is "7.5-8".
 Sound signatures are very similar, but the Heavens have a cleaner and tighter bass, better imaging and resolution.
  
 Don't go for Heaven VI unless you are willing to take the risk of quitting this hobby.
 Seriously - not a joke.


----------



## ericp10

Damn! that S2 sounds like a very rich hi-fi stereo.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Damn! that S2 sounds like a very rich hi-fi stereo.


 





 I want some more...


----------



## Dsnuts

To catch up on things. First I would like to apologize for the disarray the thread is in. We cover so many "discoveries" be it hardware, and phones and such that it is hard to catalog and arrange all the impressions of everything and list everything..When I started this thread it was about a phone that kinda looked similar to these Onkyos. The TT isaurus. Those have been long since passed up by many great finds on this thread and I think we will continue the tradition of the best value for our hard earned cash on this thread and that is what this thread is all about be it the over achieving X1 headphones and great cheap classics such as the Philips SHE3580/ SHE9700. 
  
 So I did get the mail from Zu fellas about how they are rearranging stuff and how we can purchase the Zu ipod cable from their web site. I still don't see it. The one ericp mentions is a 3.5 to RCA out cable that cost $79 it is not the exact cable we are purchasing from ebay so it is still up in the air if they are gonna continue to sell their cables or not.
  
 As for the Onkyos I just got home and got my package of headphone and earphones. Upon first listen I think these are gonna sound solid with some burn in. I am impressed with Onkyos first earphone.. Headphone I haven't even opened up yet. I literally just threw on the earphones for a minute. It is definitely a good looking earphone. Nothing says your an audio geek like them detachable cables on chord.. I have to cram for yet another test at my institute or I would be listening to both Onkyos. I am gonna let them brew a bit before listening to them some more.. Will have some observations on the phones more later today when I get a break to listen to them.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Damn! that S2 sounds like a very rich hi-fi stereo.


 
 Sounds like your liking your S2s more and more. See this is how I felt about them the first time I heard them with the correct seal. Love my S2s.
  
 To answer your question Cameron I was blasting on my X3 via S2.




 3 of my fave albums of all time.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> To answer your question Cameron I was blasting on my X3 via S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We have the same taste in metal D's... do you also listen to Megadeth? \m/


----------



## Dsnuts

Did I just get my Onkyos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is always a place for metal in my collection. The S2s excel with metal by the way.
  
 Sad but true. I was in a band called Asbestosaurus when I was a teen. Screaming my lungs out on stage with a 3ft phallic symbol attached to me.Creating large amount of chaos with such classics called. "William head" and "violence". .Yes I was that guy.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> We have the same taste in metal D's... do you also listen to Megadeth? \m/


 
  
 My nephew is going to this weekend extravaganza:
http://aftershockconcert.com/
  
 Not nearly enough metal lol! Looks like it will be an intense weekend.
  
 One metal band that I have become impressed with lately is Avenged Sevenfold - pretty cool stuff.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> My nephew is going to this weekend extravaganza:
> http://aftershockconcert.com/
> 
> Not nearly enough metal lol! Looks like it will be an intense weekend.
> ...




That's awesome!

Avenged Sevenfold will be headlining Soundwave Australia next year! Along with STP, Greenday, Trivium, Megadeth, and more...


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> To catch up on things. First I would like to apologize for the disarray the thread is in. We cover so many "discoveries" be it hardware, and phones and such that it is hard to catalog and arrange all the impressions of everything and list everything..When I started this thread it was about a phone that kinda looked similar to these Onkyos. The TT isaurus. Those have been long since passed up by many great finds on this thread and I think we will continue the tradition of the best value for our hard earned cash on this thread and that is what this thread is all about be it the over achieving X1 headphones and great cheap classics such as the Philips SHE3580/ SHE9700.
> 
> So I did get the mail from Zu fellas about how they are rearranging stuff and how we can purchase the Zu ipod cable from their web site. I still don't see it. T*he one ericp mentions is a 3.5 to RCA out cable that cost $79 it is not the exact cable we are purchasing from ebay so it is still up in the air if they are gonna continue to sell their cables or not.*
> 
> As for the Onkyos I just got home and got my package of headphone and earphones. Upon first listen I think these are gonna sound solid with some burn in. I am impressed with Onkyos first earphone.. Headphone I haven't even opened up yet. I literally just threw on the earphones for a minute. It is definitely a good looking earphone. Nothing says your an audio geek like them detachable cables on chord.. I have to cram for yet another test at my institute or I would be listening to both Onkyos. I am gonna let them brew a bit before listening to them some more.. Will have some observations on the phones more later today when I get a break to listen to them.


 
  
 Actually Dsnuts I think is the same cable, but it can be made into RCA or mini to mini.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I think your right. Wow this is WEAK.!!
  
 $79.00!!!!!
  "iPods are a gateway drug" –Nelson Pass. And we completely agree with him. The more kids the globe has listening to music the better regardless of where they get it from.
 Here we offer a fantastic cable as a lost leader to get kids and the unknowing into better sound and the Zu brand.
 1/8" [3.5mm] miniphone to RCA or
*1/8" [3.5mm} miniphone to 1/8" [3.5mm] miniphone.*
 You will be prompted to pick your color at check out. Want to see your options?
Click here for a PDF of available colors.
 Know how good your iPod™ or other such pocket player can sound, it's much better than you think. Yeah, it's a lot of cash for a cable, but if getting the most music you can out of your player is the goal you want to give these cables a chance.
 Mission Cable features Zu and W.L. Gore™ stereo transmission technologies. They ensure the best possible tone, extension and clarity from your miniphone jack output and allow improved resolution from the system through lower noise and greater bandwidth.

   Length:


 Quantity:
  
 We bought the same thing for $35 on ebay..Now we know what the tooth is! Well it looks like I will never ever buy another Zu cable ever again.. Even after I become a multimillionaire. Good luck to you Zu fellas and your expensive cables. You lost a very good opportunity. Great choice to take that cable out of ebay and then resell it on your site for $40 more. Lets mark up the cable 110% more and act like nothing happened. Lol. Weeeeeeaaaak.


----------



## fihidelity

waynes world said:


> One metal band that I have become impressed with lately is Avenged Sevenfold - pretty cool stuff.




A7X have been a favourite metal band of mine for a while now but I've not heard much of their stuff since the original drummer died, Rev something IIRC. A pity as he actually wrote a lot of the songs (turns out not all drummers are airheads).


----------



## akarise

mackem said:


> Yeah. I'm not quite sure where to go from my Carbo Bassos to be honest.


 
  


benf said:


> Final Audio Design Heaven IV is the next logical step at 174$, Heaven VI is one more step up at around 480$.
> Heaven V is somewhere in the middle, but I never heard it.
> 
> If I would take Heaven VI as a "10", then Heaven IV is "8.5-9" and Basso is "7.5-8".
> ...


 
  
 I agree with BenF on the FAD Heaven series, although I don't think they have the same sound signature as the Bassos, based on the descriptions I've read. Also, except for the Heaven IV, they are quite a bit more expensive than the other IEMs discussed on this thread. But if you have the budget, I would definitely recommend you try them out. Many have said that the Heaven V and VI are very similar so if you don't want to go all out on the VI, I can personally say that the V at $250-300 is a great choice too. I can admit that my CKS1000 hasn't been getting much ear time after getting the Heaven V since it has been such a huge upgrade, at least to my ears.
  
 Btw, the Heaven V/VI were mentioned earlier in this thread:
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> As someone who has gone thru a number of these kilobuck phones myself, I can honestly tell you that they are not. You're paying for that last 10% of performance and refinement when you shell out for a 1K+ phone. I think phones like the Flat-4, ASG-2, Heaven S/V/VI, Ex-1000, and likely the F-111 and FA-04 come respectably close to the sound of TOTL IEMs. The extra $800 bucks is netting you increased resolution, a more precise and defined stage, better treble/midrange/bass refinement/balance, and more detail. Is it worth it to some people? Yeah, it is, but is it worth it to all people, even enthusiasts on this forum? Nah, definitely not


----------



## dnullify

dsnuts said:


> To catch up on things. First I would like to apologize for the disarray the thread is in. We cover so many "discoveries" be it hardware, and phones and such that it is hard to catalog and arrange all the impressions of everything and list everything..When I started this thread it was about a phone that kinda looked similar to these Onkyos. The TT isaurus. Those have been long since passed up by many great finds on this thread and I think we will continue the tradition of the best value for our hard earned cash on this thread and that is what this thread is all about be it the over achieving X1 headphones and great cheap classics such as the Philips SHE3580/ SHE9700.
> 
> So I did get the mail from Zu fellas about how they are rearranging stuff and how we can purchase the Zu ipod cable from their web site. I still don't see it. The one ericp mentions is a 3.5 to RCA out cable that cost $79 it is not the exact cable we are purchasing from ebay so it is still up in the air if they are gonna continue to sell their cables or not.
> 
> As for the Onkyos I just got home and got my package of headphone and earphones. Upon first listen I think these are gonna sound solid with some burn in. I am impressed with Onkyos first earphone.. Headphone I haven't even opened up yet. I literally just threw on the earphones for a minute. It is definitely a good looking earphone. Nothing says your an audio geek like them detachable cables on chord.. I have to cram for yet another test at my institute or I would be listening to both Onkyos. I am gonna let them brew a bit before listening to them some more.. Will have some observations on the phones more later today when I get a break to listen to them.


 
 Lookin forward to your impression. I'm hoping they punch at least at the price I paid! Mine probably arrived, but i'm back at school and won't get'm till the weekend!


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Ya I think your right. Wow this is WEAK.!!
> 
> $79.00!!!!!
> We bought the same thing for $35 on ebay..Now we know what the tooth is! Well it looks like I will never ever buy another Zu cable ever again.. Even after I become a multimillionaire. Good luck to you Zu fellas and your expensive cables. You lost a very good opportunity. Great choice to take that cable out of ebay and then resell it on your site for $40 more. Lets mark up the cable 110% more and act like nothing happened. Lol. Weeeeeeaaaak.


 
 Yeppp +1. If this is all true, they missed a golden opportunity due to all the interest this Discovery Thread has generated. Plus they shot themselves in the foot by dragging their name in the mud for this obvious shady practice. Welp i wasn't really diggin' the looks of their cables anyways and now have no desire to get one now despite the positive reviews if all the speculations hold true.
  
 See this is why i don't trust cable guys, this Zu company just proves that they can inflate the prices as much as they like without any cost of labor or raw materials going up. And WOW what a MARKUP that was, more than 100% increase!!! It probably cost them like what max $15 to make of these cables??? Pisssssh cable guys, you just can' trust them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THANKS ZU Cables for helping to contribute to the bad rep. of your profession!!!


----------



## jant71

akarise said:


> I agree with BenF on the FAD Heaven series, although I don't think they have the same sound signature as the Bassos, based on the descriptions I've read. Also, except for the Heaven IV, they are quite a bit more expensive than the other IEMs discussed on this thread. But if you have the budget, I would definitely recommend you try them out. Many have said that the Heaven V and VI are very similar so if you don't want to go all out on the VI, I can personally say that the V at $250-300 is a great choice too. I can admit that my CKS1000 hasn't been getting much ear time after getting the Heaven V since it has been such a huge upgrade, at least to my ears.
> 
> Btw, the Heaven V/VI were mentioned earlier in this thread:


 
  
  
 Heaven V vs. CKS1000....




  
 No doubt


----------



## doctorjazz

Just received Monster Gratitudes, yes, they can be found for $60, I got mine from 1SaleADay, likely pop up elsewhere as well. Just came yesterday, haven't had a chance to listen, but couldn't resist them at that price (they have been reviewed well-I'll try to post what I think when I've had a chance to listen a bit). I'm like the headphone cheapskate, waiting for the Martin Logan Mikros 90, marked down tremendously. Also have the S2's and the Fiio X3 on the way. If I only had the time to get to all this...
 As far as some of the other hp's I've heard/owned that have come up recently, the AT 1K is a fun exciting iem to listen-almost explodes on you. Accuracy is not it's main virtue, though, I do think there is some slight muddying of the sound, not the clarity/detail some like in their iem's. Also found it difficult to get a good fit, though Complys finally worked for me. I have the Tenores-great for the price, have a crazy wide soundstage, good detail, enough (but not really strong) bass, but I did note a slight thinning/bleaching of tonal color when comparing them to Sonys, Westones, AT's. Think they are fine iem's, though.
 My $0.02


----------



## doctorjazz

Of all the discounted hp's I've gotten recently, I think the best buy for me was the Phonak PFE 132, which are being discontinued, but have decent bass (could be more, though), great clarity/detail/soundstaging, and disappear in the ear, don't feel them, comfortable as can be. Watch for markdowns again, I'd say


----------



## doctorjazz

Quick early impression on Gratitudes...prominent mids, good for lyrics/vocals, bass good amount and detail, not flabby, but aggressive highs. Sibilance. Aimee Mann and Wilco are not aggressive sounding. May be burn in needed, like them otherwise but if the highs aren't tamed wouldn't recommend them. Gotta hook them up somewhere and beat the crap out of those drivers.


----------



## fnkcow

akarise said:


> I agree with BenF on the FAD Heaven series, although I don't think they have the same sound signature as the Bassos, based on the descriptions I've read. Also, except for the Heaven IV, they are quite a bit more expensive than the other IEMs discussed on this thread. But if you have the budget, I would definitely recommend you try them out. Many have said that the Heaven V and VI are very similar so if you don't want to go all out on the VI, I can personally say that the V at $250-300 is a great choice too. I can admit that my CKS1000 hasn't been getting much ear time after getting the Heaven V since it has been such a huge upgrade, at least to my ears.
> 
> Btw, the Heaven V/VI were mentioned earlier in this thread:


 
 Wow that's certainly a powerful endorsement especially coming from a hardcore Audio-Technica fan


----------



## quisxx

So sad, I was all ready to be blown away by the sound of the zu cable.......... but it doesn't fit into the headphone jack of my m_audio q40.  FML    lol


----------



## Exesteils

quisxx said:


> So sad, I was all ready to be blown away by the sound of the zu cable.......... but it doesn't fit into the headphone jack of my m_audio q40.  FML    lol




I'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## juggos

exesteils said:


> I'd be happy to take it off your hands.


 
 As would I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 2


----------



## akarise

fnkcow said:


> Wow that's certainly a powerful endorsement especially coming from a hardcore Audio-Technica fan


 
  
 Well it definitely has earned the endorsement, really couldn't believe how natural and detailed it sounded, how precise its imaging was, and how deep and wide its soundstage was. Most importantly, it has the ability to make me forget about all the technical nuances that normally enter my mind when I listen to headphones and just immerse me in the music, rivaling my AD2000X in this regard. Even when I'm at home, I sometimes still switch from the AD2000X to the Heaven V because of this. I still think the CKS1000 is amazing and has a really fun, engaging sound that I enjoy, but it definitely can't compare to the Heaven V on most levels. Although I know that FAD and their products aren't very popular around here, it still surprises me how little recognition they get if they have products that sound (and also look) this good. For the $260 I spent, I definitely consider the listening experience I get from these a bargain.
  
 Doesn't mean I'm abandoning AT though, got my eye on the ATH-CK100PRO as my next purchase


----------



## wafflezz

Ok I might be going crazy here and everyone ignored my previous post lel but...these etymotic ek5 are actually extraordinary. I'm not kidding, they are like a little hd650. The sound is nowhere near as engulfing and the soundstage is obviously not up to par, but the sheer accuracy and the smoothness of the music is there.

 I was originally(still am sorta) a fan of the ckm55 and now they just sound muddy, thick and uninspiring by comparison.
 The lack of bass takes a little time to get used to(mostly the seal) but I kid you not(pun not intended), the bass response curve is on par with the hd650.

 the reviewer at golden ears actually scored them *better* than the hf5. They were compared to the er-4p and were almost identical except for a slight bump at 5khz. I doubt Dsnuts will recognize this but hopefully some of you guys will try them because for 20$ I don't think much comes close to the isolation and studio flat sound these reproduce.

 my 2 cents


----------



## sfwalcer

wafflezz said:


> Ok I might be going crazy here and everyone ignored my previous post lel but...these etymotic ek5 are actually extraordinary. I'm not kidding, they are like a little hd650. The sound is nowhere near as engulfing and the soundstage is obviously not up to par, but the sheer accuracy and the smoothness of the music is there.
> 
> I was originally(still am sorta) a fan of the ckm55 and now they just sound muddy, thick and uninspiring by comparison.
> The lack of bass takes a little time to get used to(mostly the seal) but I kid you not(pun not intended), the bass response curve is on par with the hd650.
> ...


 
 ^ am interested but that deep deep insertion..... nuff said.


----------



## wafflezz

sfwalcer said:


> ^ am interested but that deep deep insertion..... nuff said.


 
 haha ya it's a pain at first but the tiny tips actually helped. I still use them the comfort is definitely better with those (at the price of isolation)


----------



## Dsnuts

wafflezz said:


> Ok I might be going crazy here and everyone ignored my previous post lel but...these etymotic ek5 are actually extraordinary. I'm not kidding, they are like a little hd650. The sound is nowhere near as engulfing and the soundstage is obviously not up to par, but the sheer accuracy and the smoothness of the music is there.
> 
> I was originally(still am sorta) a fan of the ckm55 and now they just sound muddy, thick and uninspiring by comparison.
> The lack of bass takes a little time to get used to(mostly the seal) but I kid you not(pun not intended), the bass response curve is on par with the hd650.
> ...


 
  
 I might give them a whirl when I get a chance. I got a lot on the plate at the moment but when I see them on sale I will snap em up and try em out.. Sorry bout not replying to you sooner. I am in school full time and usually am either studying for the next exam or doing family stuff in between..


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Quick early impression on Gratitudes...prominent mids, good for lyrics/vocals, bass good amount and detail, not flabby, but aggressive highs. Sibilance. Aimee Mann and Wilco are not aggressive sounding. May be burn in needed, like them otherwise but if the highs aren't tamed wouldn't recommend them. Gotta hook them up somewhere and beat the crap out of those drivers.




I also ordered these, couldn't resist at that price. It will probably take a couple of weeks for them to arrive over here though. I also own the s2 and love them so I'm looking forward to your comparison between them.


----------



## Dsnuts

So


 Just how do these stack up.. The one word that comes to mind is potential.. There is some rawness to the sounds for certain. I have heard too many phones out of the box not to recognize rawness when I hear it.. The cable for one definitely needs burn in for them to fully develop the sound they were intended for. For one. And the big dish type drivers is another. The only other drivers I can remember that are actually bigger is on the EX600 and XB90EX. So the sound is tuned big. The mids are forward but not the best balanced mids I have heard. It is surprising to hear mids being this forward with a bigger bass punch, which I think will actually get much better over time. The one problem I am hearing now is the lack of timbre detail and a roll off in the highs and add to that the mids being pushed forward with the bass that is not as tight as I would have imagined and people might be wondering what is going on with these phones.
  
 Danny mentioned guys that love their vocals will like these alot and I think that holds true but in this raw form there is some shoutiness happening with some female vocals that have range..The give n take of a forward signature is the forwardness of the sound can mask some detail and that is also what is happening to the sound on these.. So was I blown away by their sq out of box? No not really but what I did hear was good potential and maybe even great if they ship up in the areas I feel needed for them to have the type of sound these are trying to go for. I know I am sounding a bit critical but compared to how refined the M200 sounded on open box these need work for them to become something real competitive.. I know I can only wish this and that tightens up with burn in on these but I am not gonna judge these at all until I got these nice n loose. I will definitely have more observations of these as they go along in the process.
  
 As they are I can see many a guys liking this sound as this mid forward signature is actually somewhat unique among earphones..Would I recommend guys give these a go? If your a mids kinda guy absolutely. These also sound excellent with EDM and hiphop., Pop and vocals..I fully expect these to become much better after several weeks of non stop treatment.  I will report as they go along. Like I said these do have some nice potential.
  
 I briefly listened to the headphones. I also think Danny is right on that as well the headphone have a real nice sound to them and right off the bat has the better detail in the sounds. I believe it has something to do with their 40mm Titanium drivers they are using.. At this point I kinda wish they used that on the earphones too...
  
 If I remember how my CKS1000 sounded on open box. They were actually worse so we will see where these go from here.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Sounds like your liking your S2s more and more. See this is how I felt about them the first time I heard them with the correct seal. Love my S2s.
> 
> To answer your question Cameron I was blasting on my X3 via S2.
> 
> ...


 
 I absolutely love all three of those albums. ...And Justice For All doesn't get enough love, but it's one of my favorites from Metallica. My favorite album of all time:
  

  
 I've been listening to these albums lately:
  
                             ​  
  
  
  
 Both Fleshgod Apocalypse and Septic Flesh have some amazing symphonic elements to go with their brutality. The Born of Osiris album is my favorite this year, besides Hail to the King of course. 
  
  
  
 If you are a fan of Pantera and Metallica then I would definitely check Avenged Sevenfold out. Guns N Roses is probably their primary influence, but they are in a league of their own. Their self-titled album is one of their best and their new album, "Hail to the King" sounds like classic heavy metal.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> So
> 
> 
> Just how do these stack up.. The one word that comes to mind is potential.. There is some rawness to the sounds for certain. I have heard too many phones out of the box not to recognize rawness when I hear it.. The cable for one definitely needs burn in for them to fully develop the sound they were intended for. For one. And the big dish type drivers is another. The only other drivers I can remember that are actually bigger is on the EX600 and XB90EX. So the sound is tuned big. The mids are forward but not the best balanced mids I have heard. It is surprising to hear mids being this forward with a bigger bass punch, which I think will actually get much better over time. The one problem I am hearing now is the lack of timbre detail and a roll off in the highs and add to that the mids being pushed forward with the bass that is not as tight as I would have imagined and people might be wondering what is going on with these phones.
> ...


 
  
 ^ Great initial impressions Ds, interesting to say the least. Hope these get AMAZING like the ATH CKS1Ks after some heavy beat down. HYPED!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Great initial impressions Ds, interesting to say the least. Hope these get AMAZING like the ATH CKS1Ks after some heavy beat down. HYPED!!!


 
 I can't wait to see how these turn out myself. I'm kind of stuck between the CKS1000s, these Onkyos, the S2s and the KEFs.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> I can't wait to see how these turn out myself. I'm kind of stuck between the CKS1000s, these Onkyos, the S2s and the KEFs.


 
 ^ Why not just get ALL of em'. Would make life much easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Welp i have passed on all the 1st three and have settled on the KEFs, so will see how they fit and sound. Hope these will fit like a glove for me. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Why not just get ALL of em'. Would make life much easier. :veryevil:
> 
> Welp i have passed on all the 1st three and have settled on the KEFs, so will see how they fit and sound. Hope these will fit like a glove for me. Fingers crossed!!!




Hope you like them!

Guess my S2s will have to go on sale then.... And maybe my H-200 too, those RHA MA750 look mighty tempting.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Hope you like them!
> 
> Guess my S2s will have to go on sale then.... And maybe my H-200 too, those RHA MA750 look mighty tempting.


 
 haha yeah, since i own the Vsonics i don't feel the need for the ATH CKS1Ks or those S2s that bad. That is why i have skipped them despite they are both amazing sounding. Yeppp those RHA MA750s looks real sweat as well, hope they are as amazing as they look.
  
 Thanks for the great price for those S2s anyways!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> haha yeah, since i own the Vsonics i don't feel the need for the ATH CKS1Ks or those S2s that bad. That is why i have skipped them despite they are both amazing sounding. Yeppp those RHA MA750s looks real sweat as well, hope they are as amazing as they look.
> 
> Thanks for the great price for those S2s anyways!!!


 
 Don't feel the need for the CKS1000s?! That's blasphemy! You're a traitor master troll!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> haha yeah, since i own the Vsonics i don't feel the need for the ATH CKS1Ks or those S2s that bad. That is why i have skipped them despite they are both amazing sounding. Yeppp those RHA MA750s looks real sweat as well, hope they are as amazing as they look.
> 
> Thanks for the great price for those S2s anyways!!!




 No prob. Yeah, I hope so too, they're cheap enough for me to consider trying as a side-grade to my current phones.


----------



## doctorjazz

peter123 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Quick early impression on Gratitudes...prominent mids, good for lyrics/vocals, bass good amount and detail, not flabby, but aggressive highs. Sibilance. Aimee Mann and Wilco are not aggressive sounding. May be burn in needed, like them otherwise but if the highs aren't tamed wouldn't recommend them. Gotta hook them up somewhere and beat the crap out of those drivers.
> ...


 
 Quick update on Gratitudes-put on Complys, tamed highs quite a bit, still not as smooth as the Miles Davis, from memory, but nice, detailed. Gotta go to work, try burning (if I can find a place to do it that doesn't have my wife rolling her eyes at me)


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Quick update on Gratitudes-put on Complys, tamed highs quite a bit, still not as smooth as the Miles Davis, from memory, but nice, detailed. Gotta go to work, try burning (if I can find a place to do it that doesn't have my wife rolling her eyes at me)


 
 Sounds good. I'm really looking forward to try these. It's my first monster IEM's and I do not have high expectations but just could not resist to try at the current prices.
  
 Side note: They will cost me a little over $100 delivered with all taxes paid but retail price over here is about $330 so if they sound nice I still made a good deal. In case anyone did'nt notice I've got really bad impulse control


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha so I get this in the mail this morning. Brainwaves Delta. New earphones from Brainwaves. $20 on preorder from brainwaves.
  
 Anyone else see the resemblance?



 Lol. Whos gonna take one for the team. $20!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> Aha so I get this in the mail this morning. Brainwaves Delta. New earphones from Brainwaves. $20 on preorder from brainwaves.
> 
> Anyone else see the resemblance?
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm...$20 earphone from a budget manufacturer has a similar look to a $100 earphone from one of the big ortho competitors. Hmm....


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> Aha so I get this in the mail this morning. Brainwaves Delta. New earphones from Brainwaves. $20 on preorder from brainwaves.
> 
> Anyone else see the resemblance?
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I'm not in a rush. Bowei has a demo unit and he should be releasing a review in a couple of weeks, so there still be time to pre-order it if its any good as it is expected to be in stock on 25th. Anyway rushing to get one just to save 3 bucks is not exactly a bargain if it turns out to be a lemon.


----------



## kova4a

kova4a said:


> Well, I'm not in a rush. Bowei has a demo unit and he should be releasing a review in a couple of weeks, so there still be time to pre-order it if its any good as it is expected to be in stock on 25th. Anyway rushing to get one just to save 3 bucks is not exactly a bargain if it turns out to be a lemon.


 
 Actually, I don't know why I thought it was the Delta that he got - he has the Brainwavz S1


----------



## laon

http://www.techpowerup.com/190086/creative-unveils-three-new-aurvana-series-headsets.html
  
 The cheapest one is the most interesting one, I wonder if it use the same driver as the original Live! or if Foster upgraded the driver (the TH600/TH900 generation)...


----------



## slowpickr

laon said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/190086/creative-unveils-three-new-aurvana-series-headsets.html
> 
> The cheapest one is the most interesting one, I wonder if it use the same driver as the original Live! or if Foster upgraded the driver (the TH600/TH900 generation)...


 
 Interesting!


----------



## ericp10

I have to give Dsnuts kudos again. Despite high praise from hims (and DannyBai), and my love for the X1, I had very low expectations for the S2. Yet, it has consistently blow me away from open box to the get burn-in I have on them now. It's not the M200, but it's so close in my listening enjoyment. Nice. 
  
 Now, I'm worried, because I have such high expectations for the Onkyo earphone but the reviews are making me nervous. Although I know what burn-in did for the CKS1000, so not too worried. I don't want to buy another headphone, but you guys are tempting me to get the Onkyo headphone. How does it rank to the WS99 and M500 (DannyBai, if didn't ask already)?
  
 Then again, I'm suppose to get the premium earphone by Onkyo for under $100, so we'll see.


----------



## Darknet

Well onkyos in ears arriving on thursday. I'll give impressions then. But agreeing with eric the early impressions are a bit concerning. Lets just hope they'll get better with burn in. Though if they dont much of my collection is edm so not too much of an issue for me xD


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> I have to give Dsnuts kudos again. Despite high praise from hims (and DannyBai), and my love for the X1, I had very low expectations for the S2. Yet, it has consistently blow me away from open box to the get burn-in I have on them now. It's not the M200, but it's so close in my listening enjoyment. Nice.
> 
> Now, I'm worried, because I have such high expectations for the Onkyo earphone but the reviews are making me nervous. Although I know what burn-in did for the CKS1000, so not too worried. I don't want to buy another headphone, but you guys are tempting me to get the Onkyo headphone. How does it rank to the WS99 and M500 (DannyBai, if didn't ask already)?
> 
> Then again, I'm suppose to get the premium earphone by Onkyo for under $100, so we'll see.



Not sure if its worth getting if you already own other quality headphones like the M500's or WS99. It is a different presentation so it can be worth while. I like both Onkyo's, especially at the given price but its not better than several other gears in this thread. Neither of mine have much over 50 hours of burn in so only time will tell but I have a feeling more changes will come, especially with these cables. I would still recommend them as a safe purchase.


----------



## waynes world

Regarding the Zu mission cable for the X1, this is what I did and what they told me anyone could do:
  
 - buy this cable (but from ebay.com instead of ebay.ca):
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/360731322714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
  
 - during the purchase or afterwards, ask them to change it to a "mini to mini" termination and they will do it for no charge.
  
 Don't blame me though if anything goes horribly wrong!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Not sure if its worth getting if you already own other quality headphones like the M500's or WS99. It is a different presentation so it can be worth while. I like both Onkyo's, especially at the given price but its not better than several other gears in this thread. Neither of mine have much over 50 hours of burn in so only time will tell but I have a feeling more changes will come, especially with these cables. I would still recommend them as a safe purchase.


 
 So at this point you think the sound in the M500 and the WS99 is better than the Onkyo headphone? I mean the premium Onkyo cable headphone and the WS99 about the same price now (or within the same vicinity).


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> So at this point you think the sound in the M500 and the WS99 is better than the Onkyo headphone? I mean the premium Onkyo cable headphone and the WS99 about the same price now (or within the same vicinity).


 
 I like the WS99 for it's fast and forward presentation, more so than I liked the CKS1000 mainly because I like the treble better on the WS99.  Treble makes a huge difference for me.  M500's overall sound is really good and I would probably consider them above the other two.  The Onkyo headphones are more relaxed and smooth sounding so it's all together a different signature and it's done well enough that it can compete with something like the WS99.  Onkyo's reminds me of the WS77 actually and I sometimes preferred them over the WS99.  There's an headphone that never got any hype but is amazing in sound.  Anyway, I think the Onkyo's can compete with the WS99 or come close becuase the overall sound isn't offensive or lacking in any major way.  But, if I were to sell any of my current purchases, it would be the Onkyo IE's and then the Onkyo ES's over the KEF's or the WS99.  Again, lets hope more burn in changes my thoughts on the Onkyo's because they do seem like there's potential and I'm willing to give it a chance instead of returning it within that window on Amazon.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I like the WS99 for it's fast and forward presentation, more so than I liked the CKS1000 mainly because I like the treble better on the WS99.  Treble makes a huge difference for me.  M500's overall sound is really good and I would probably consider them above the other two.  The Onkyo headphones are more relaxed and smooth sounding so it's all together a different signature and it's done well enough that it can compete with something like the WS99.  Onkyo's reminds me of the WS77 actually and I sometimes preferred them over the WS99.  There's an headphone that never got any hype but is amazing in sound.  Anyway, I think the Onkyo's can compete with the WS99 or come close becuase the overall sound isn't offensive or lacking in any major way.  But, if I were to sell any of my current purchases, it would be the Onkyo IE's and then the Onkyo ES's over the KEF's or the WS99.  Again, lets hope more burn in changes my thoughts on the Onkyo's because they do seem like there's potential and I'm willing to give it a chance instead of returning it within that window on Amazon.


 
  
  
 Thanks DannyBai


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks DannyBai

Cheers Eric and I hope that wasn't confusing as I realize most of my impressions tend to, but I try anyway.


----------



## dnullify

dsnuts said:


> So
> 
> 
> Just how do these stack up.. The one word that comes to mind is potential.. There is some rawness to the sounds for certain. I have heard too many phones out of the box not to recognize rawness when I hear it.. The cable for one definitely needs burn in for them to fully develop the sound they were intended for. For one. And the big dish type drivers is another. The only other drivers I can remember that are actually bigger is on the EX600 and XB90EX. So the sound is tuned big. The mids are forward but not the best balanced mids I have heard. It is surprising to hear mids being this forward with a bigger bass punch, which I think will actually get much better over time. The one problem I am hearing now is the lack of timbre detail and a roll off in the highs and add to that the mids being pushed forward with the bass that is not as tight as I would have imagined and people might be wondering what is going on with these phones.
> ...


 
 Hmm, so the Onkyos aren't exactly wow material...
 Here's to hoping they actually get good!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

im glad there is zu solution!  the zu cables get better and better with burn in, up about 400 hours
 so keep them hummin with sound!  going back to stock cables makes me feel deaf, so its worth
 the effort to get them and burn em in and use em


----------



## Dsnuts

dnullify said:


> Hmm, so the Onkyos aren't exactly wow material...
> Here's to hoping they actually get good!


 
 I left them to play overnight and I am already hearing improvements. The bass end is changing and the mids also are leveling out a touch..There is a good chance these earphones will need a big burn in for them to show exactly what they can do. I like this sound signature and it is more closer to the CKS1000/ NE-700/ bassos than the S2/RE-400 in the type of sound it is going for so not all that neutral..The mids are the star of the show on these earphones.  So far I am encouraged that the sound is starting to level out. I don't expect these to sound their best until at least a weeks worth of burn in and quite possibly more depending on how soon them cables whip into shape.
  
 For guys that are getting these. Burn in is a must for real on these. Already detecting improvements which is good news indeed.
  
 An observation. These are rated at 32ohms yet they behave more like 16ohm earphones. They get really loud in a hurry and show more differences in volume going from tune to tune more so than most 32ohm phones I have encountered. So more sensitive than standard 32ohm phones and can go really loud in a hurry. These don't seem to need more powerful sources to get full sound out of at all.
  
 I mentioned this to Danny in a PM. But the designs on the earphones and headphones. Using dual air chambers. Do kinda remind me of AT phones. Don't know if AT was outsourcing some new designs or was a joint designing effort but somewhat I feel there are some ties to AT on both of these. Just a thought.. The bass of the headphones do remind me a lot of the WS series.


----------



## jant71

Okay guys and girls, another new earphone. I got my Brainwavz S1 sample in the mail today...

 http://www.yourbrainwavz.com/news_main.php?subaction=showfull&id=1377299967&ucat=4&template=widescreen&#disqus_thread
  
 I will review them later on but out of the envelope(a pre-package sample) they are quite nice. Always liked the Brainwavz zip case, nice all metal 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter, 9 pairs of silicone tips(3 grey, 5 black with smaller bore & different material, and 1 bi-flange), 1 pair foams, and instruction/warranty card. These may be subject to change 
  
 My quick pic is a bit dark but you can make out how beefy the plug is next to the adapter. Y is big and sturdy as well. Housings are all aluminum. Very nicely built all around. These fit over or straight down. Deeper over the ear fit does gives some driver flex with the firmer gray tips. Easy to fit and comfy straight away. I also like the gray/burgundy color scheme.
  
 With the gray med. tips that were on them, the sound really reminds me of the VSD1 but with more depth. Sounds like a little sibilance and a small bit of looseness in the bass needs to burn off though these are nearly gone changing to the black tips. I might just say I am more impressed with these on first glance then I was with the VSD1. Keep an eye out as I'm sure reviews, including mine, will pop up as there are a few pre-release samples out there.


----------



## blueangel2323

Does the angle of the cable get in the way of a deep insertion?


----------



## d marc0

blueangel2323 said:


> Does the angle of the cable get in the way of a deep insertion?




I was just thinking of that too...


----------



## jant71

blueangel2323 said:


> Does the angle of the cable get in the way of a deep insertion?


 
  
 TBH, you do get deeper insertion over the ear but these are not a real deep insertion phone. That front of the housing is 13mm wide. So, most people will only get them in so far. Reliefs aren't an issue for me up or down. Longer tips are a solution if you wanted a deeper insertion. The foams are longer(11mm) and a pair of bi-flanges are included. The design is done well to work both ways well, be comfy, and give the right depth for optimal sound. The sound is as RAZ described it basically, warm bass but not too bassy and more treble than some previous models. These do seem to have a bit brighter treble than the VSD1 and a similar amount of bass. 
  
 EDIT: Upon some early comparisons these pack more of a full beefy sound than I originally thought. More bass than my PCX 95 which is on par with the amount in the VSD1. So, I'll see how much tames on both ends but these should still pack more of a punch in the end.


----------



## PeterDLai

sfwalcer said:


> Welp i have passed on all the 1st three and have settled on the KEFs, so will see how they fit and sound. Hope these will fit like a glove for me. Fingers crossed!!!


 
  
 Resistance is futile.


----------



## jant71

peterdlai said:


> Resistance is futile.


 
 Did you see the new Sony triple driver hybrid. KEF who?


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> The CKS1000 has a very musical coloration to the sounds. Full engaging and very 3D in it's presentation. So one would figure the X3 would give with the CKS1000. Actually it is the opposite. I think what is happening is too much of the same coloration that is happening. The strong suits of the CKS1000 is being voided out by the player that has similar characteristics. The X3 has a 3D type sound and very good depth to music..On a more neutralish earphone the sound characteristics of the source will shine but the CKS1000 will only add to those characteristics and while that may sound like a euphoria. It ends up sounding way to colored.
> 
> What I am detecting is a bit too much coloration. So I put my CKS1000 on my Sony Z1060 and there is the magic I absolutely adored out of the CKS1000s. So the CKS1000 seems to play much better and show what it can do much better on a more neutral or flatter sounding source..More neutralish and detailed phones seems to play better on the X3.


 
  
 Bummer about the synergy with the X3! I just got my cks1000's back from Nick (who was trying them out). and I am very happy to once again be hearing that magic (via C3 & BH). Man, I missed these puppies!


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> Did you see the new Sony triple driver hybrid. KEF who?


 
 whaaaat?


----------



## ericp10

delete


----------



## PeterDLai

exesteils said:


> Guess my S2s will have to go on sale then.... And maybe my H-200 too, *those RHA MA750 look mighty tempting.*


 
  
 Are the RHA MA750 available in your country already?
  
 If so, please be our guinea pig.


----------



## ericp10

AWE SH--!!! HEAR (pun intended)  WE GO AGAIN!! I hate this hobby!!
  
  
http://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?ReleaseID=8813&NewsAreaId=2


----------



## PeterDLai

Should we be excited that Hurts helped tune the Sony hybrids? Never heard of them until now.


----------



## doctorjazz

peter123 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update on Gratitudes-put on Complys, tamed highs quite a bit, still not as smooth as the Miles Davis, from memory, but nice, detailed. Gotta go to work, try burning (if I can find a place to do it that doesn't have my wife rolling her eyes at me)
> ...


 
 OK, have about 5 hours burn in on the Gratitudes, tried them again-sibilance gone, nice, open, wide sound, good, round, precise bass, good detail. I'm a little surprised by the amount of bass here...while not anemic, and tuneful, notes sharp, a headphone dedicated to EWF, a pop-funk band, would have a bigger QUANTITY of bass. Not as much here as the AT 1K's, but what is here is quality. Gonna burn some more, I already think these are well worth $60-100 or so, probably more (word of caution-many have had quality problems with Monster in the past, though they are supposed to give a lifetime warrantee).


----------



## nihontoman

oooh SHHH... NOT AGAIN!!! We should rejoice - there's a boom in this niche industry, but this makes it that much harder for me to make up my mind :|


----------



## jant71

I knew I could bait Eric, lol!
  
  
 And true about the Hurts thing. Who? Why? Might just be a good thing we don't know.


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like your liking your S2s more and more. See this is how I felt about them the first time I heard them with the correct seal. Love my S2s.
> ...


 
 OK, into almost all types of music, haven't done much time with metal (though I grew up with Zep, the father of metal according to some, and my 15 year old daughter dragged me to see Skillet twice...not a bad band. Anyway, any recommendations for a break-in album (new ears need break in too), something I can download on Mog and test the waters?


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> And true about the Hurts thing. Who? Why? Might just be a good thing we don't know.


 
 Oh, come on. They made that Wonderful Life song few years ago. It was on repeat like everywhere - TV, radio, clubs. I haven't heard anything about them since then LOL


----------



## vwinter

kova4a said:


> Oh, come on. They made that Wonderful Life song few years ago. It was on repeat like everywhere - TV, radio, clubs. I haven't heard anything about them since then LOL




They've been been too busy working tirelessly in the underground Sony R&D Lab, lovingly called Area 69, no doubt.


----------



## dnullify

vwinter said:


> They've been been too busy working tirelessly in the underground Sony R&D Lab, lovingly called Area 69, no doubt.




Bwahahahaha


I haven't heard about them before either. Didnt realize they're music artists.


----------



## kova4a

vwinter said:


> They've been been too busy working tirelessly in the underground Sony R&D Lab, lovingly called Area 69, no doubt.


 
 Well, apparently they've made a new album. Anyway, they were pretty big in Europe. I remember a time whenever I was in a club the song Wonderful Life and at least a couple of remixes would be played. I guess people in Europe will know them better. It's like if someone played a country song in Europe - 99,9% of the people won't know who the artist is even if someone told them the name.


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> OK, into almost all types of music, haven't done much time with metal (though I grew up with Zep, the father of metal according to some, and my 15 year old daughter dragged me to see Skillet twice...not a bad band. Anyway, any recommendations for a break-in album (new ears need break in too), something I can download on Mog and test the waters?


 
  
 This is how I did it 20+ years ago...
  
 Start with Metallica - Metallica (Black Album); not their best work but it'll get you into metal. Get yourself to learn and love metal with this album. Probably a good week of constant play time.
 Then back track on Metallica's catalogue: I went through them in this order:
 1. Ride The Lightning
 2. Master of Puppets
 3. ...And Justice for All
 4. Kill Em All
 You will then realise just how good they where in their early years; I strongly believe Cliff Burton was the key to their original sound.
  
 After Metallica, you can now explore the vast world of Metal. I'd recommend:
 1. Pantera - Cowboys from Hell and Vulgar Display of Power
 2. Megadeth - Rust In Peace, Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?, and Countdown to Extinction
 3. Trivium - check popular songs on YouTube
 4. Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage
 5. Dream Theater - Greatest Hits
 6. Tool - Undertow, Lateralus, and Aenima
  
 Happy Listening! \m/


----------



## vwinter

kova4a said:


> Well, apparently they've made a new album. Anyway, they were pretty big in Europe. I remember a time whenever I was in a club the song Wonderful Life and at least a couple of remixes would be played. I guess people in Europe will know them better. It's like if someone played a country song in Europe - 99,9% of the people won't know who the artist is even if someone told them the name.




I was just kidding. A lot of club anthems generally don't reach mass consumption regardless of locale anyway.


----------



## kova4a

vwinter said:


> I was just kidding. A lot of club anthems generally don't reach mass consumption regardless of locale anyway.


 
 I get it. I'm not much into that kind of music but I know they were touring a lot and were pretty famous. I actually just checked some of their videos and I've actually heard few more of them and not because I've heard them in a club because they were all over the radio and the music channels. Anyway, that's not important - the important thing is how the new sony hybrids will sound.


----------



## jekostas

doctorjazz said:


> OK, have about 5 hours burn in on the Gratitudes, tried them again-sibilance gone, nice, open, wide sound, good, round, precise bass, good detail. I'm a little surprised by the amount of bass here...while not anemic, and tuneful, notes sharp, a headphone dedicated to EWF, a pop-funk band, would have a bigger QUANTITY of bass. Not as much here as the AT 1K's, but what is here is quality. Gonna burn some more, I already think these are well worth $60-100 or so, probably more (word of caution-many have had quality problems with Monster in the past, though they are supposed to give a lifetime warrantee).


 
  
 The Gratitudes are in fact a straight rebrand of the Monster Yao Solar, with more accessories and a smartphone control tacked on (this is straight from Monster's customer service, BTW).  So Monster figured out the tuning well before Earth, Wind & Fire were ever involved.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> OK, into almost all types of music, haven't done much time with metal (though I grew up with Zep, the father of metal according to some, and my 15 year old daughter dragged me to see Skillet twice...not a bad band. Anyway, any recommendations for a break-in album (new ears need break in too), something I can download on Mog and test the waters?



Avenged Sevenfold is pretty accessible. Would harsh vocals such as screaming be a problem for you?


----------



## 7S Cameron

d marc0 said:


> This is how I did it 20+ years ago...
> 
> Start with Metallica - Metallica (Black Album); not their best work but it'll get you into metal. Get yourself to learn and love metal with this album. Probably a good week of constant play time.
> Then back track on Metallica's catalogue: I went through them in this order:
> ...



+1 for Trivium!


----------



## bhazard

While those are great albums above, start with the new Black Sabbath album 13, and then work your way backwards in their catalog. They basically created metal, and even in their 60's still put out stellar music.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> While those are great albums above, start with the new Black Sabbath album 13, and then work your way backwards in their catalog. They basically created metal, and even in their 60's still put out stellar music.


 
  
 The only Black Sabbath album I have is Paranoid from 1970. And whenever I listen to it, I am straight out amazed at how good it is and how good they were. So, you're saying the rest of their catalog is worthy as well? (I can believe it)


----------



## kova4a

Well, just mentioning you're looking for suggestions to get into metal is pretty vague given how many styles/subgenres there areof metal and hard rock. And Skillet is more of a rock band than metal. I personally started with rock and stuff like Queen and Deep Purple, Black Sabbath but it was Iron Maiden's The Number of the Beast that really got me into heavy metal in particular.
 Through the years I've went through a ton of bands varying from more rock and melodic stuff to a lot heavier sound and of course plenty of Metallica, Panthera, Slayer and Kreator but I never got into the really trashy or black/death stuff coz I always love vocals and I especially hate when people just start growling and mashing on the instruments as fast as they can and call it music.
 Nowadays I still like the old stuff the best coz these were the golden years for this music and while I do like some newer bands like Trivium, As I Lay Dying etc., I'm still loving the old stuff the most and I still prefer more melodic metal and like what heavy metal was actually back in the day.


----------



## vwinter

Then you can go for some classic thrash metal with Overkill.
They've been on and off but when they're on, they are on.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hurts are a very good group, trust me. They are more popular here in the UK obviously.


----------



## Exesteils

peterdlai said:


> Are the RHA MA750 available in your country already?
> 
> If so, please be our guinea pig.




I'm already planning on getting them once they hit stores here(if they're slow, I might get them from amazon)



ericp10 said:


> AWE SH--!!! HEAR (pun intended)  WE GO AGAIN!! I hate this hobby!!
> 
> 
> http://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?ReleaseID=8813&NewsAreaId=2




Why you do that? Now I have to get myself a pair to try.... Dammit. I'm never getting those TH334's!




7s cameron said:


> Avenged Sevenfold is pretty accessible. Would harsh vocals such as screaming be a problem for you?




Husky, but not really screaming, IMO. A7X is awesome. Love their live version of Seize the Day. \m/


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I guess people give preliminary, subject to change impressions of out of the box new 'phones, (this is another type of discovery). I was out with family tonight, read the recommendations on the way home, figured I'd give a listen to Mog, searched first for Metallica. They must not be allowing their stuff to be licensed, not a single album or song available (I have a cd of theirs somewhere, have to look for it). Since that wasn't available, searched Pantera, as that seemed to be the next group recommended to try, picked Vulgar Display of Power. Listened to about a half hour worth. Someone asked if I had a problem with rough, screamed vocals. The answer is a qualified no. That is, screamed vocals can have tremendous power (did some of that in my younger rock band days, about a century ago). Anyone ever heard Howlin Wolf? Screamin' Jay Hawkins? I do like some melody, though, makes for some contrast. So far, the first half of the album, first listen, isn't a single melody I could pick out.Lyrics were pretty hard to pick out as well, though you feel the anger. There is a sort of relationship to hip hop here (I know I'll get killed for this...), that is, the music lives in the rhythm of the music and the anger of the lyrics, melody is a unnecessary hindrance to all of this, or at least of secondary importance (isn't great how I can generalize after hearing half an album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Where the music has it's hooks and appeal to me (I'd read about this) is the guitar solos. The rhythm section is increadibly grounded, intense, almost metronomic, but the solos soar, levitate, have the same electrical energy but are unmoored from the bar lines. Worth persuing a bit more.
 Thanks for the suggestions-I'll try to get to as many as I can. Anyone know of melodic metal (at least, a little melody?)


----------



## Exesteils

These are melodic, I guess?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R2beZSFe7I4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DR2beZSFe7I4

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nDamlBdzJ5s&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DnDamlBdzJ5s


----------



## 7S Cameron

exesteils said:


> I'm already planning on getting them once they hit stores here(if they're slow, I might get them from amazon)
> Why you do that? Now I have to get myself a pair to try.... Dammit. I'm never getting those TH334's!
> Husky, but not really screaming, IMO. A7X is awesome. Love their live version of Seize the Day. \m/



Husky? And I wasn't saying Avenged Sevenfold has screaming, although their first two albums do. I was just asking him to narrow it down a bit. Metal is my favorite genre and their is a vast amount of subgenres.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok this is a strange find.


High efficiency, low distortion, 40mm titanium-coated dynamic drivers for a more precise and detailed sound experience throughout the entire frequency range.
CODA AXIS in-line gimbal technology providing each ear-cup a full range of motion to maximize comfort without disturbing the speaker drivers.
Bass Enhancing Chamber for a sustained, hard hitting true sub-bass without distortion.
High-density polymer and aluminum alloy construction will sustain heavy use in any environment.
Ultra-soft, lightweight protein leather over-ear pad cushions, allow for longer and more enjoyable listening sessions with maximum isolation.
 VS
  


New 40 mm (19/16) Wide-Range Titanium Drivers for Clearer Sound
Sub-Chamber for Deep, Well-Defined Bass
Tough Aluminum Driver Housing and Hanger Arms
6N Oxygen-Free Copper Cable Protects Signal for Pure Sound
Tough Elastomer Cable Sheath Resists Tangling and Reduces Touch Noise
 Munitos are $300. .The Onkyos. $179. Hmm...


----------



## DannyBai

Is the first brand munito?


----------



## dnullify

What is that first one? Looks like common OEM components, or is the headphone market converging already?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya how much of a coincidence is that. Both phones are identical but the Munitos come with case. A micd cable and what looks like a single chord instead of being double ended like the Onkyos but tell me these 2 aren't identical. Those poor fools be buying overpriced munitos. Can get the Onkyos for half price. 
  
 Now I am suspecting AT even more so. Lol. They made their PRO700 Dj cans into the Denon HP1000 and Allen and heath Xone XD53 DJ cans.
  
 AT you funny guys. WS77s using titanium coating and a new shell anyone?


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Ya how much of a coincidence is that. Both phones are identical but the Munitos come with case. A micd cable and what looks like a single chord instead of being double ended like the Onkyos but tell me these 2 aren't identical. Those poor fools be buying overpriced munitos. Can get the Onkyos for half price.
> 
> Now I am suspecting AT even more so. Lol. They made their PRO700 Dj cans into the Denon HP1000 and Allen and heath Xone XD53 DJ cans.
> 
> AT you funny guys. WS77s using titanium coating and a new shell anyone?




Pretty much. Munitio are pretty notorious for making overpriced stuff with a few gimmicks. Take the "nines" for example, terrible mids, bloated bass, but they're $169. Meh, I prefer the Onkyo's sharper design anyways.

That's an interesting idea. I have a friend who owns the WS77s, maybe I can find someone who has the PRO700 to see if they really sound alike.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ i know i thought that Munitio was some cheapo Chinese OEM re-brand or something cuz it sure looks cheap as hell. Looks kinda like the $20 JVC S400s, correction the S400s looks better.


----------



## DannyBai

So I received this cable from an eBay seller:  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Male-to-Male-HiFi-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Extension-Cable-AUX-/111149432236?
  
  
 From a PM I was sending to a few head-fiers:
  
 Testing the two cables again.  Difference between the two aren't huge actually but the Zu cable gives more heft to the voice for sure and added bass which must affect the heft to the voice.  The eBay cable does add a touch of treble which sounds good with Sade.  Also that added treble adds to the space but it doesn't really make it sound bigger than the Zu.  Both very good cable but I think folks will appreciate that this is cheap and can be readily available.  I'll post this on the thread.
  
 So this cable so far calms the bass some, which might be good for some people.  I actually like the bass more with the eBay cable since it has better control.  Airier vocals which I also prefer.  Can't really say which is better since both make the X1 sound really nice but for $20 it's hard to beat.  This is the 2 core cable, I assume the other cables that go for $40 and has 4 cores might even be better yet, who knows.  Might be worth a shot for whomever is interested.  Build is very good, more flexible and thinner than the Zu but obviously the Zu has the better build and aesthetics.


----------



## dnullify

dsnuts said:


> Ya how much of a coincidence is that. Both phones are identical but the Munitos come with case. A micd cable and what looks like a single chord instead of being double ended like the Onkyos but tell me these 2 aren't identical. Those poor fools be buying overpriced munitos. Can get the Onkyos for half price.
> 
> Now I am suspecting AT even more so. Lol. They made their PRO700 Dj cans into the Denon HP1000 and Allen and heath Xone XD53 DJ cans.
> 
> AT you funny guys. WS77s using titanium coating and a new shell anyone?


 
 so you suspect that AT is behind Onkyo's latest? 
  
 That would be interesting. I'm actually hoping so, because that would imply the onkyos would become spectacular with burn-in


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Pretty much. Munitio are pretty notorious for making overpriced stuff with a few gimmicks. Take the "nines" for example, terrible mids, bloated bass, but they're $169. Meh, I prefer the Onkyo's sharper design anyways.
> 
> That's an interesting idea. I have a friend who owns the WS77s, maybe I can find someone who has the PRO700 to see if they really sound alike.


 
 Well the PRO700s and not the MK2s are older AT DJ cans and actually have nothing to do with WS77 but it kinda makes sense to me that if AT is making these phones for these companies they are using their air chamber tech used in the WS headphones. That is a dead giveaway. No one else in the industry used air chambers last time I checked. And then the WS77 so happens to use 40mm drivers but the real difference is that both the Munitos and the Onkyos use titanium coated drivers which should give better detail and clarity to the sounds also using a premium detachable cable.
  
 I think the Onkyos are reasonably priced but the Munitos not so much.

  

Large driver design (40 mm) reproduces outstanding sound
Undesired vibrations are eliminated by direct-mounting the high-rigidity aluminum housing to the driver
Acoustically sealed earpads minimize bass sound leakage
  
 This description sound familiar on the other 2 phones.


----------



## Exesteils

That does sound pretty identical. Aluminum housing, 40mm drivers etc etc.

That being said, the Onkyos(and any alternatives) with it's titanium coating should be stiffer, requiring more burn-in to get them to full potential, but also be able to produce micro-details with much better accuracy than it's spiritual predecessor. Now I'm really hyped about trying these... So much to try, so little ti.... Money.


----------



## Grayson73

I have the opportunity to get the Bose MIE2i for $40.  Is it worth it?  Any impressions?


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I guess people give preliminary, subject to change impressions of out of the box new 'phones, (this is another type of discovery). I was out with family tonight, read the recommendations on the way home, figured I'd give a listen to Mog, searched first for Metallica. They must not be allowing their stuff to be licensed, not a single album or song available (I have a cd of theirs somewhere, have to look for it). Since that wasn't available, searched Pantera, as that seemed to be the next group recommended to try, picked Vulgar Display of Power. Listened to about a half hour worth. Someone asked if I had a problem with rough, screamed vocals. The answer is a qualified no. That is, screamed vocals can have tremendous power (did some of that in my younger rock band days, about a century ago). Anyone ever heard Howlin Wolf? Screamin' Jay Hawkins? I do like some melody, though, makes for some contrast. So far, the first half of the album, first listen, isn't a single melody I could pick out.Lyrics were pretty hard to pick out as well, though you feel the anger. There is a sort of relationship to hip hop here (I know I'll get killed for this...), that is, the music lives in the rhythm of the music and the anger of the lyrics, melody is a unnecessary hindrance to all of this, or at least of secondary importance (isn't great how I can generalize after hearing half an album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry If I pointed you to the wrong path. There are two major branches of metal that originated in the West Coast. Glam Metal and Thrash Metal; most of the modern metal acts were influenced by bands from them. If melodic metal is what you're after, you'll have to follow the *Glam Metal and its progression through the years*. Thrash/Heavy Metal bands that tried to be melodic failed miserably because they just don't work that well unless they evolve into *Progressive Metal like Dream Theater, NuMetal like LinkinPark or Speed Metal like DragonForce*. *Metallica's Black Album *is the closest you can get to Melodic Metal that sounded really good.
  
 So here are my suggestions:
 Guns N Roses
 Van Halen
 AC/DC
 Def Leppard - first three albums
 Motley Crue
 Poison
 Skid Row
 Warrant
 Extreme
 Firehouse
 Winger
 Trixter
 Damn Yankees
 Twisted Sister
 Quiet Riot
 Cinderella
  
 They all have Greatest Hits albums so it won't be hard for you to find really good songs from them.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> AWE SH--!!! HEAR (pun intended)  WE GO AGAIN!! I hate this hobby!!
> 
> 
> http://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?ReleaseID=8813&NewsAreaId=2


 
  
 Oh man! They have new headphones too!
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-57601378-233/sony-unveils-next-generation-premium-headphones/


----------



## waynes world

For anyone interested, this is a good comparison of portable headphones:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators
  
 Sadly I personally haven't heard any of them except the M500's. Happily though I am hearing the M500's


----------



## blueangel2323

waynes world said:


> For anyone interested, this is a good comparison of portable headphones:
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-psb-m4u2-momentum-mdr-1r-qc15-beats-executive-dt1350-ue9000-beats-studio-2013-kef-m500-and-skullcandy-aviators
> ...



 
We all knew you would cave eventually


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got notice, X3 arrived in California, says should be by the 10th (should it really take 5 days?), can't wait


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Just got notice, X3 arrived in California, says should be by the 10th (should it really take 5 days?), can't wait




I love my X3, I can understand that you want yours as soon as possible. I also hate waiting (for the moment for the Graditudes).


----------



## MrEleventy

doctorjazz said:


> Just got notice, X3 arrived in California, says should be by the 10th (should it really take 5 days?), can't wait


It can if you have to wait for customs to clear it, I think DS made mentions of LA taking a long time for things to clear customs. That might be why. Congrats btw. From a "sale"?


----------



## Dsnuts

Day 2..The highs on these was the one aspect I was somewhat worried about as they do have a bit of a roll off and don't extend as much as the S2 for example but what burn in is doing now is the sounds are tightening up and therefore not only makes for better timbre clarity but also highs while not changed actually seem like they are slightly more forward.. In any case I like the direction of where these are going..Onset of smoothness is also detected..Back to the burner they go.
  
 These do sound good. Guys wanting some new stylish earphones that back up the looks with the sound. These are actually doing just that. As good looking as the S2s are in ear these are slick for certain. You know it is nice to get a good looking phone that sounds good..At this point if you guys are OK with bigger drivers in your ears. Don't have issues with buds in your ears. I can tell these are going to be keepers and a welcomed edition to my collection.
  
 Go for it. You guys are gonna dig em..These are a better buy over a CKS1000 as these are cheaper for the type of sound it is also going for and have a solid sound that lets you enjoy your tunes. Definitely not analytical but more musical in approach with their forward mids and bass that is actually very good. Highs are in line and do not approach sibilance..These could use a bit more extension and sparkle in the highs but what is there is satisfactory. These will be perfect for your daily commute or being around a bunch of people as isolation is excellent.
  
 These seem to be improving every time I hear them. That is definitely good news.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Go for it. You guys are gonna dig em..These are a better buy over a CKS1000 as these are cheaper for the type of sound it is also going for and have a solid sound that lets you enjoy your tunes. Definitely not analytical but *more musical in approach with their forward mids and bass* that is actually very good. Highs are in line and do not approach sibilance..These could use *a bit more extension and sparkle in the highs* but what is there is satisfactory. These will be perfect for your daily commute or being around a bunch of people as isolation is excellent.
> 
> These seem to be improving every time I hear them. That is definitely good news.


 
  
 Musical is right, I enjoy just how much fun they are to listen to, no analysing, just musical enjoyment(which I rank very highly for on-the-go IEMs) The sparkle will improve after 50-60 hours but it won't hit S2 levels in terms of transparency, but extension will come pretty close. I probably have them at around 200+ hours and they still show me slight changes whenever I put them on. Definitely no slouch in the sub $200 IEM category, and definitely my top 3 of the ones I currently own.


----------



## dnullify

dsnuts said:


> Day 2..The highs on these was the one aspect I was somewhat worried about as they do have a bit of a roll off and don't extend as much as the S2 for example but what burn in is doing now is the sounds are tightening up and therefore not only makes for better timbre clarity but also highs while not changed actually seem like they are slightly more forward.. In any case I like the direction of where these are going..Onset of smoothness is also detected..Back to the burner they go.
> 
> These do sound good. Guys wanting some new stylish earphones that back up the looks with the sound. These are actually doing just that. As good looking as the S2s are in ear these are slick for certain. You know it is nice to get a good looking phone that sounds good..At this point if you guys are OK with bigger drivers in your ears. Don't have issues with buds in your ears. I can tell these are going to be keepers and a welcomed edition to my collection.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 They seem to be coming together well... my optimism regarding them is returning. Build aside, do you think they punch into the same weight class as the S2, or m200?


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I guess people give preliminary, subject to change impressions of out of the box new 'phones, (this is another type of discovery). I was out with family tonight, read the recommendations on the way home, figured I'd give a listen to Mog, searched first for Metallica. They must not be allowing their stuff to be licensed, not a single album or song available (I have a cd of theirs somewhere, have to look for it). Since that wasn't available, searched Pantera, as that seemed to be the next group recommended to try, picked Vulgar Display of Power. Listened to about a half hour worth. Someone asked if I had a problem with rough, screamed vocals. The answer is a qualified no. That is, screamed vocals can have tremendous power (did some of that in my younger rock band days, about a century ago). Anyone ever heard Howlin Wolf? Screamin' Jay Hawkins? I do like some melody, though, makes for some contrast. So far, the first half of the album, first listen, isn't a single melody I could pick out.Lyrics were pretty hard to pick out as well, though you feel the anger. There is a sort of relationship to hip hop here (I know I'll get killed for this...), that is, the music lives in the rhythm of the music and the anger of the lyrics, melody is a unnecessary hindrance to all of this, or at least of secondary importance (isn't great how I can generalize after hearing half an album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty much everything I listen to is melodic. Melody is one of my favorite aspects of music, so I like a lot of metal with strings, keyboards, and nice guitars. This is definitely melodic:
  

  
  
 Here are some lyrics if you have trouble understanding the vocals:
  
http://www.songlyrics.com/omnium-gatherum/new-dynamic-lyrics/
  
 And one of my favorite songs:
  

  
 The lyrics are powerful in this one.
  
http://www.songlyrics.com/dreamshade/wants-needs-lyrics/


----------



## doctorjazz

It can if you have to wait for customs to clear it, I think DS made mentions of LA taking a long time for things to clear customs. That might be why. Congrats btw. From a "sale"? 


Yeah, but of course, from site-that-can't-be-named, replacing my HiSound Anniversary III. Stopped working, sent a few emails to HiSound, had given up on them but finally heard back. they told me to send it back to China (not sure, think this will be the 3rd time I send one back there). Probably do it, but in the past it has taken quite a while to get it back, nice to have the X3 to play with in the meantime.


----------



## doctorjazz

mreleventy said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Just got notice, X3 arrived in California, says should be by the 10th (should it really take 5 days?), can't wait
> ...


 
 I basically "live" in this thread, the Deals thread, and the iem Deals thread, to the dismay of my bank account


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh man just got my M200s in and was messin' with it and was ready to toss this stupid piece of sh!T out the window cuz the design was so dumb. Sh!Ts CRAZY MASSIVE so was just trying to cram them into my ears but was having a hard time getting the thing to stay in properly. Was literally like GRRRRRRRRR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And rolling my damn eyes on the stupid @ss ear hook/ hanger things cuz i was finally able to make them stay put after i pull my ears down to insert the tips but bending the hooks to wrap over my ears causes them to come loose again.
  
 Almost gave up but then i hooked them onto my ears 1st then attempted to insert it and THANK GOD IT FINALLY WORKED!!! I was bending and hooking the ear pieces over my ears while inserting them at the same time hence was finally able to properly angle the nozzles and THANK GOD the stock medium tips fits well, Pheeeeeeeeeeeew. The smaller tip is hella small and the largest one is freaken GIGANTIC. Can't believe these only came with 3 sets of stock tips varying so much in sizes. The 3 sets of stock tips is almost like what JVC provides but these KEFs varies even more so in size.
  
 /rant.
  
 P.S. Oh sonically these really remind of that Carbon Nanotube iem signature but is more beefed up and on a crazy refined level. Not the most natural/ neutral sounding but is definitely balanced, fast, clean, accurate and engaging with a great low end, forward mids and extended treble. That's my rough initial impressions so far..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.P.S. Oh man these mofos are hard to drive, takes even mo' juice to power up than the FXZ200s. Had to max out on my 5th gen ipod classic but good thing it is properly driven at that volume.


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I guess people give preliminary, subject to change impressions of out of the box new 'phones, (this is another type of discovery). I was out with family tonight, read the recommendations on the way home, figured I'd give a listen to Mog, searched first for Metallica. They must not be allowing their stuff to be licensed, not a single album or song available (I have a cd of theirs somewhere, have to look for it). Since that wasn't available, searched Pantera, as that seemed to be the next group recommended to try, picked Vulgar Display of Power. Listened to about a half hour worth. Someone asked if I had a problem with rough, screamed vocals. The answer is a qualified no. That is, screamed vocals can have tremendous power (did some of that in my younger rock band days, about a century ago). Anyone ever heard Howlin Wolf? Screamin' Jay Hawkins? I do like some melody, though, makes for some contrast. So far, the first half of the album, first listen, isn't a single melody I could pick out.Lyrics were pretty hard to pick out as well, though you feel the anger. There is a sort of relationship to hip hop here (I know I'll get killed for this...), that is, the music lives in the rhythm of the music and the anger of the lyrics, melody is a unnecessary hindrance to all of this, or at least of secondary importance (isn't great how I can generalize after hearing half an album
> ...




 Thanks for these posts, just listened to both with my Sony XBA3's (threw that in to make it more headphone related), then again over the computer speakers with my 15 year old daughter, actually did enjoy listening to them, but...
 I agree these are more melodic, really dug the guitar lines. They love intricate, interwoven guitar lines, and they are a great hook. The vocals, though...these have to be electronically processed. You occasionally hear the processing lessen (especially on the second track), and, sure enough, there is some singing happening, a voice and melody peek through (some background vocals also come with some melody/harmony). But, while the processing is on, the screamed vocal pretty much never has a pitch, and moves a bit, but doesn't hit notes, much less melody. Have to say, I don't get that part, the vocals. Having said that, the rhythm, intensity, guitar lines are great (the linked lyrics helped, would never have been able to pick them out). My daughter, the Skillet fan, pretty much agreed (Skillet uses the screaming and processing sometimes, but more as an effect or flavoring than the whole ball of wax). The lyric of the second was interesting...I could picture Skillet singing something similar, but, as a Christian band, Skillet knows the answer while Dreamshade seems to be pondering the mystery of it (amazes me that my daughter, a good Jewish girl from New Jersey, has a thing for Chirstian rock, but then again, I love Black Gospel without being a believer as well). Anyway, I'll look into more of this, it's been fun, thanks for the links.


----------



## Dsnuts

dnullify said:


> They seem to be coming together well... my optimism regarding them is returning. Build aside, do you think they punch into the same weight class as the S2, or m200?


 
  
 I think it will actually be a matter of taste of what type of sound you like that will determine what is better for your ears.. More accurate sounding phones don't necessarily mean more enjoyment. To me the best phone I have heard this year was the M200..I only wish I didn't have any fit issues but then it was easy for me to return the M200 because my S2 is an over performer.. I think guys that want that accuracy with a complete sound the S2s have been an absolute marvel and without a doubt one of the best this year.
  
 I have been so used to earphones with coloration on them be it Bassos or CKS1000s it was very refreshing to get a neutral phone in the S2 that hit every note and extension from the clearest bell notes to the lowest of sub bass with effortless presentation and scales to the degree it does with more powerful sources.
  
 Guys that don't own power brick Daps or more powerful sources will actually like the Onkyos, CKS1000, Bassos, more so because these give the illusion of a grand sound with their large stages deep sound and full bodied low hitting bass with no need for any real power to drive them.. Because if you guys think about it why do we use amps and such anyway.. So we can get a larger stage, deeper sound and full bodied low end. More of what we like in our music..
  
 Do I think the Onkyos are up there.. Ya I think so but for guys that want and live for a full bodied sound that want to enjoy their music and not so much for guys wanting a more technical one. Music enjoyment can be had with either one. You like the thick steak or the lobster tail.? It will be a matter of preference. I am easy. I have both on my plate.


----------



## Darknet

Yay just got the Onkyos.... will post more detailed impressions later when i get them more burned in, but personally I don't find them to terrible out of the box, though I don't have anything really compare with haha. The sound is really oddly open for an iem.... when one of the songs came up I removed the earphone and put it back in just to make sure it was from the earphone xD. 
  
 PS for any onkyo owners out there, what tips are you guys using? I'm just using some random gr02 silicone tips I had lying around  and they seem to have a noticeable improvement in sound quality. Might want to get different tips for these later down the line.


----------



## juggos

dannybai said:


> So I received this cable from an eBay seller:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Male-to-Male-HiFi-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Extension-Cable-AUX-/111149432236?
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, anyone here speak german? I found this cable on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-End-3-5mm-Klinke-Kabel-3-5mm-auf-3-5mm-Klinke-vergoldet-1-8m-Q563A-/170923785534?pt=MP3_Player_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item27cbd9fd3e

 I'd love to know what the description says. I may buy it to try out on my X1's but not for another month or two. Just started back school (Masters) and I'm finding it very hard to find time even to keep up with this thread


----------



## fnkcow

.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> Oh man just got my M200s in and was messin' with it and was ready to toss this stupid piece of sh!T out the window cuz the design was so dumb. Sh!Ts CRAZY MASSIVE so was just trying to cram them into my ears but was having a hard time getting the thing to stay in properly. Was literally like GRRRRRRRRR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Makes you wonder if they really showed how to wear them correctly


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> Almost gave up but then i hooked them onto my ears 1st then attempted to insert it and THANK GOD IT FINALLY WORKED!!! I was bending and hooking the ear pieces over my ears while inserting them at the same time hence was finally able to properly angle the nozzles and THANK GOD the stock medium tips fits well, Pheeeeeeeeeeeew. The smaller tip is hella small and the largest one is freaken GIGANTIC. Can't believe these only came with 3 sets of stock tips varying so much in sizes. The 3 sets of stock tips is almost like what JVC provides but these KEFs varies even more so in size.


 
 Agree on the limited 3 set. Varied too much in size in between, should have offered 5 sizes instead.


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> Makes you wonder if they really showed how to wear them correctly




 ^ Pisssssh who need dem fancy vid tutorials.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Pisssssh who need dem fancy vid tutorials.


 
  
 haha fancy indeed


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> haha fancy indeed


 
 ^ i'm glad we see eye to eye.  
  
 I'll try the "offiicial" way later on, but ya' know, what do dem officials know anyways.......


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ i'm glad we see eye to eye.
> 
> I'll try the "offiicial" way later on, but ya' know, what do dem officials know anyways.......


 
  
 yeh dem officials came up with a messed up fit design for a universal


----------



## ericp10

One of us will have the Cardas Mirrors soon my friends.


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> yeh dem officials came up with a messed up fit design for a universal


 
 ^ nuff said.

  
  


ericp10 said:


> One of us will have the *Cardas* Mirrors soon my friends.


 
 No thanks i don't like seafood.


----------



## nick n

yeppers those Cardas.... Even designed his own driver that doesn't retain any residual charge effects. Cardas cables also seem interesting.  They have their own factory for drawing the wire from their special copper even from what i know.
  Guessing this might be you  with those coming soon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( say yes ) tempting as heck but at that price be nice to be able to hear them first for while, somehow.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks for these posts, just listened to both with my Sony XBA3's (threw that in to make it more headphone related), then again over the computer speakers with my 15 year old daughter, actually did enjoy listening to them, but...
> I agree these are more melodic, really dug the guitar lines. They love intricate, interwoven guitar lines, and they are a great hook. The vocals, though...these have to be electronically processed. You occasionally hear the processing lessen (especially on the second track), and, sure enough, there is some singing happening, a voice and melody peek through (some background vocals also come with some melody/harmony). But, while the processing is on, the screamed vocal pretty much never has a pitch, and moves a bit, but doesn't hit notes, much less melody. Have to say, I don't get that part, the vocals. Having said that, the rhythm, intensity, guitar lines are great (the linked lyrics helped, would never have been able to pick them out). My daughter, the Skillet fan, pretty much agreed (Skillet uses the screaming and processing sometimes, but more as an effect or flavoring than the whole ball of wax). The lyric of the second was interesting...I could picture Skillet singing something similar, but, as a Christian band, Skillet knows the answer while Dreamshade seems to be pondering the mystery of it (amazes me that my daughter, a good Jewish girl from New Jersey, has a thing for Chirstian rock, but then again, I love Black Gospel without being a believer as well). Anyway, I'll look into more of this, it's been fun, thanks for the links.



I don't know if I know what you mean about the screaming vocals. I thought I did, but every time I read it I become more confused xD


----------



## doctorjazz

Maybe screaming is the wrong word-maybe it's really the processing, makes the vocals gravel-like, monotonal. You don't hear this? Voices sound like Frank Sinatra? Steve Perry? Regina Spektor? Sound really distorted/electronically manipulated on these 2 tracks to my ears (my daughter hears it-she also liked the tunes, by the way)


----------



## Darknet

Lol those onkyo ie hf300s... Well time to return them or at least exchange them. The left ear has an odd connectivity issue and cuts at certain positions of the wire. The right ear doesn't have the issue. There is actually a noticeable difference in the feel of how tightly the wire is connected. I think I'll just get it exchanged for now but if further issues arise even with an exchanged pair then i might just st get an s2 or cks1000 instead.


----------



## Jer0en

juggos said:


> Hey, anyone here speak german? I found this cable on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-End-3-5mm-Klinke-Kabel-3-5mm-auf-3-5mm-Klinke-vergoldet-1-8m-Q563A-/170923785534?pt=MP3_Player_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item27cbd9fd3e
> 
> I'd love to know what the description says. I may buy it to try out on my X1's but not for another month or two. Just started back school (Masters) and I'm finding it very hard to find time even to keep up with this thread


 
 Well, the plugs are 24K gold plated, it's copper (some fancy kind; electrolyte anaerobic?) and they praise their plastic insulation material... There's not much to it other than what's in the picture.


----------



## Dsnuts

darknet said:


> Lol those onkyo ie hf300s... Well time to return them or at least exchange them. The left ear has an odd connectivity issue and cuts at certain positions of the wire. The right ear doesn't have the issue. There is actually a noticeable difference in the feel of how tightly the wire is connected. I think I'll just get it exchanged for now but if further issues arise even with an exchanged pair then i might just st get an s2 or cks1000 instead.


 
 Aha that kinda blows. Danny was saying on his pair he rotates his chord and it cuts out on his right. I wonder if there will be more issues with this. Both my headphone and earphones are fine but I am wondering how many times I can plug them chords in and out before something like that starts to happen.
  
 Hence the added problem adding a detachable cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Heads up to all Fiio X3 users. A new and improved firmware release. 1.31 http://www.head-fi.org/t/651769/fiio-x3-thread-full-review-http-www-head-fi-org-t-663600-impression-fiio-x3-high-fi-low-price/4800#post_9778196  Our friend bowee shows us now to install firmware. Highly recommended to upgrade firmware. More bug fixes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyakrf9URcA&list=PLwVIrRPoDClqsbZWM7I6v4xq_Zt8sQkeX&index=1


----------



## Dsnuts

Day 3..Smoothness.! vocals are noticeably smoother than when I first heard them now knocking on lushness territory. Not as glaringly forward as it was on open box either. Because the overall sound is tightening up the instrument separation has also improved.  Which was another problem I had on open listen..Imagery has also improved sounds a touch more open now as well..All improvements I was hoping for and got.. They are not quite there yet but again the value of burn in is clearly evident in these phones..I am gonna guess these need at least 200 hours..My pair will be on the burn for much longer than that..


----------



## nehcrow

Off topic but: 


  
 All the feels <3
 Plus Fidelio X1 renders it's so perfectly!
 Continually amazed at the X1 O_O


----------



## Dsnuts

Onkyo ES-HF300(S) Impressive resolution detail with a clear sound..The presentation is rangy and SQ level that has no business being a sub $200 phone.. These are like a grown up version of the WS series..The thing that stood out for me on these right away is just how different they sounded compared to the earphone IE-HF300.. Both these phones use the exact same higher grade cables and both can be ordered with the stock cable which lowers the cost by $30. But at this point if your gonna get one why not get the upgraded cable option..
  
 So the comfort is actually very good. I would put these in the mid sized headphone category. Not fully over ear and not fully on ear either.. But the plush pleathers do a good job with isolation and does not leak any sound what so ever. Passive isolation is very good on these as well..I have also been burning these non stop since I got them and today I got a chance to take them off the burn and started to listen to them.
  
 AT first I have to admit I had to get used to the sound presentation after listening to the IE-HF300 earphones. The main difference between the 2? These are a lot more mature sounding meaning the balance on these are at a higher tier of sound..These are more closer to a neutral presentation yet much like the S2 maintain the precision and the low end for music to be involving.. The mids compared to the earphones take a step back in the presentation and give a overall better picture of your music your listening to...The titanium drivers does an awesome job with detail and this is the aspect I noticed which clearly separates these from the earphones.
  
 Guys that expect these to be tuned or sound like the earphones will get a surprise because these sound nothing like the earphones at all..These have a more balanced, even presentation of your sound.. I think the WS99 has more in common to the Onkyo earphones than these headphones do. These are technically more superior to the earphones and I would say they are a different presentation on the WS99 aesthetics. 3Dness of sound is what these phones are about. These are not as intimate sounding but present the entire tune as a presentation more so. So not one part of the sound stands out above the other. Excellent balancing.. These already sound great but I will burn them along with my earphones.. So far these headphones.. Even the $150 option are gonna be worth the money spent.
  
 These headphones with vocal trance. Oh my.


----------



## Exesteils

So Danny says they sound alike, but after hours of burn-in, it seems the Headphones are proving to be a different beast completely. Interesting.

I have a good mind to get myself a pair just to see how they really differ from the IEs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the good new is. These sound like proper higher end headphones. The earphones are more intimate sounding because of the forward mids. Which is a good thing. But to be honest I am actually very happy these sound different. 2 takes on the Onkyo sound.. I very much prefer the sounds to be different. Why get 2 of the exact same sounding phones.?
  
 The headphones have the top end sparkle that the earphones need a bit more of..The bass end on the earphones are a bit bigger too and not as tight as the headphones. I like em both for their respective sounds..
  
 I think Onkyo clearly thought about what sound qualities they wanted to put into their earphones and headphone. To me it makes complete sense to have a more musical sound on the earphone and the more accurate one for the headphones.
  
 The beauty in both these. They compliment each other completely.


----------



## Darknet

dsnuts said:


> Aha that kinda blows. Danny was saying on his pair he rotates his chord and it cuts out on his right. I wonder if there will be more issues with this. Both my headphone and earphones are fine but I am wondering how many times I can plug them chords in and out before something like that starts to happen.
> 
> Hence the added problem adding a detachable cable.



Dude i have that exact same problem except on the left .... Do you have a perfectly working model?


----------



## Dsnuts

I spun my cable completely around and they seem to be fine on both the headphone and earphone. At the same time I am not gonna push the issue if you know what I mean. If you have to completely do that on purpose to get them to disrupt the sound. Don't know if that is gonna get worse. I can't see a scenario where I would be spinning the cable around the connections if you know what I mean.. Might not be a big of a problem but at the same time why not get a new one especially if you like that sound. Something to consider.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Ya the good new is. These sound like proper higher end headphones. The earphones are more intimate sounding because of the forward mids. Which is a good thing. But to be honest I am actually very happy these sound different. 2 takes on the Onkyo sound.. I very much prefer the sounds to be different. Why get 2 of the exact same sounding phones.?
> 
> The headphones have the top end sparkle that the earphones need a bit more of..The bass end on the earphones are a bit bigger too and not as tight as the headphones. I like em both for their respective sounds..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, the KEF earphone sounds nothing like the KEF headphone, but they both have a KEF house sound (if that makes any sense).


----------



## dnullify

So I'm home and just opened and plugged in my Onkyos.
  
 I do rather like these! They're surprisingly open-sounding, punchy, and have a very proportional sound stage. Not the most precise for sure, especially coming off a week with the ER-4S, and there's a tiny bit of mid-bass bleed, but I'm actually enjoying the warm-ish deep sound of these IEMs. They sound like a nice set of home floor-speakers, to be frank.
  
 If they tighten up and even out with burn in they'll sound even better. I'm pretty impressed for $130.
  
 They're definitely a lot heftier than the pictures make it seem. The stock tips _are_ pretty bad, and they're quite a bit more sensitive than i would have thought.


----------



## nick n

DSNuts do you have any Caig DeOxit spray?
  You could try treating the male jacks and the female  points in the headphones with a tiny thinner q-tip, this might help the cut outs with rotation.  Even a plug that looks clean can have some oxidation on it you can see it after spraying them wiping with a white napkin.  You might be able to find it locally in small single serve type packets instead of the can which is a bit much $$


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a good idea actually. Possible cut out could be due to oxidation. Even though these are new. Might be worth a try. I don't have the cut out issue with my pairs but I know others will have some issues. Will suggest this next time the issue comes up.


----------



## Exesteils

Huh, never had problems with cut out, and I haven't exactly been handling these kindly. They just lie on my worktable until I need them again. Might have to check for oxidation like nick said.


----------



## DannyBai

Both my headphones and earphones cut out only in the right side.


----------



## Mackem

Hmm. Might get the S2s as an upgrade to my Carbo Basso rather than the IE-HF300. Worth the upgrade?


----------



## DannyBai

S2's are amazing. Worthy upgrade!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got my ML Mykros 90 today...first impressions, out of box. Shape a bit odd. On ear, pads point forward, takes a bit of playing to get a fit. Probably not for bass heads...at first thought wasn't there at all, but playing with positioning got some back (also started with iPod touch, better through iPad, was going to try amp, but let my continental's battery go dead, try tomorrow. Generally find bass problematic with on ear phones, but haven't tried that many. Bass that is three is quality, controlled. The mids, detail, soundstage are outrageous out of the box. These, and the Monster Gratitudes (which I saw on Amazon tonight for $60) are really nice sounding IMO, and for under $100 crazy good. Listening to the ML's noe, Aimee Mann (who's music I know inside out, good for evaluating new phones), really digging' it. The old "hear things I never heard before" cliche really is true. They also feel nice, soft leather. Highs maybe a bit sharp, time to burn...


----------



## doctorjazz

Mikros 90, shoot, these things are gooooooooood.....


----------



## dnullify

Funniest thing Ds,
  
 I'm finding these IE-HF300s somewhat v-shaped out of the box; or rather that the mids are somewhat recessed.
  
 These are definitely vented - they sound open backed almost like the grados i used to have.
  
 I'm not really sure what i think about these onkyos yet, but one thing is for sure: they're seriously big IEMs. I mean, seriously big, especially with the cable connectors. It's almost like wearing two bluetooth headsets with wires tied to them.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Mikros 90, shoot, these things are gooooooooood.....


 
  
  
 Very cool doc! Great prices happening for them now it seems. They sure are nice looking on-ears. As much as I think the M500's are beautiful, they are somewhat bold looking and I'm not sure that I am cool enough to wear them out and about lol. I wonder how the 90's sound compared to the M500's? That would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## waynes world

dnullify said:


> I'm not really sure what i think about these onkyos yet, but one thing is for sure: they're seriously big IEMs. I mean, seriously big, especially with the cable connectors. It's almost like wearing two bluetooth headsets with wires tied to them.


 
  
 Onkyo's and KEF's motto: go big or go home!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Very cool doc! Great prices happening for them now it seems. They sure are nice looking on-ears. As much as I think the M500's are beautiful, they are somewhat bold looking and I'm not sure that I am cool enough to wear them out and about lol. I wonder how the 90's sound compared to the M500's? That would be an interesting comparison.




I wear them occasionally, they're actually pretty tame compared to something like the Diamond Tears or even JVC's Full-sized cans.


----------



## Dsnuts

dnullify said:


> Funniest thing Ds,
> 
> I'm finding these IE-HF300s somewhat v-shaped out of the box; or rather that the mids are somewhat recessed.
> 
> ...


 
 You got the headphones or the earphones.? Wish they would call them something completely different.. The headphones have a much laid back sound vs the earphones but the earphones are definitely mid forward..Almost too much so on open listen. It was that way for me at least..I was getting shoutiness happening. Both need a good burn in. Don't know how long it takes for titanium drivers to burn in on the headphones the earphones should improve even over night.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Heads up to all Fiio X3 users. A new and improved firmware release. 1.31 http://www.head-fi.org/t/651769/fiio-x3-thread-full-review-http-www-head-fi-org-t-663600-impression-fiio-x3-high-fi-low-price/4800#post_9778196  Our friend bowee shows us now to install firmware. Highly recommended to upgrade firmware. More bug fixes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyakrf9URcA&list=PLwVIrRPoDClqsbZWM7I6v4xq_Zt8sQkeX&index=1


 
 Wait! Did I just read that they fixed the issue where if you had too many sub-folders that your music wouldn't show up? :O Because if they did, I definitely know what my next audio purchase will be.


----------



## nehcrow

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=34

 Another cable for the X1! They even have a specific option for the X1 on their cable (I know it's just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable but it's still pretty cool)
 Looks really high quality, might snap one up since the Zu is no longer available :\


----------



## journeyy

nehcrow said:


> Off topic but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3euOK2Shsbg
  
 I like this remix


----------



## nehcrow

journeyy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3euOK2Shsbg
> 
> I like this remix


 
  
 Love it  
 Really chill and relaxed
  
  
 ALSO: What's a good portable solution for driving the X1 out of my laptop? Looking for a good dac + amp that's relatively affordable...


----------



## Mackem

Guys, I have an issue. My computer is on the floor to the right of my chair as I cannot fit it on top of the desk. My problem is the wire on any IEMs / headphone I use ends up getting caught underneath the right chair arm and there's been times when I've forgot and went to turn my chair left to get up to go to the toilet or whatever and the jack has either ripped out of the 3.5mm port on the front of my PC or the earbuds get ripped out of my ears.


----------



## Jakkal

nehcrow said:


> Love it
> Really chill and relaxed
> 
> 
> ALSO: What's a good portable solution for driving the X1 out of my laptop? Looking for a good dac + amp that's relatively affordable...


 
 You can check FiiO E07K or E17
  


mackem said:


> Guys, I have an issue. My computer is on the floor to the right of my chair as I cannot fit it on top of the desk. My problem is the wire on any IEMs / headphone I use ends up getting caught underneath the right chair arm and there's been times when I've forgot and went to turn my chair left to get up to go to the toilet or whatever and the jack has either ripped out of the 3.5mm port on the front of my PC or the earbuds get ripped out of my ears.


 
  
 Just get an extension cord like this - 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Headphone-Earphones-Speakers-Extension-Cable-Cord-/161061976157?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item25800ab85d


----------



## nehcrow

Thanks Jakkal
 Is it even worth upgrading from my MBP 2011 output to E17? Any significant changes in SQ?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Are the S2's worth it even just powering them by a smartphone?


----------



## Jakkal

nehcrow said:


> Thanks Jakkal
> Is it even worth upgrading from my MBP 2011 output to E17? Any significant changes in SQ?


 
  
 MBP? MacBook Pro? I'm not familiar with MBP integrated audio, but for sure E17 is better AMP and is portable so you can use it with your DAP as well.


----------



## d marc0

gee simpson said:


> Are the S2's worth it even just powering them by a smartphone?




Someone in the HTC One thread posted great synergy between S2 and the One.


----------



## Gee Simpson

d marc0 said:


> Someone in the HTC One thread posted great synergy between S2 and the One.


 
 I have the Galaxy Note II which is pretty good for a smartphone in terms of audio output. Not as good as the more recent releases like the HTC One and Galaxy S4 but it's not far off the iphone 5.


----------



## doctorjazz

Originally Posted by *Sonichedgehog360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ihifi-760-music-hifi-portable-player-mp3/1225760915.html
  
 As of today, a seller on AliExpress is having a 9 day, 50% discount, resulting in a price of $102.63 for the IHIFI760. This new portable audiophile music player, for those of you who aren't yet aware, supposedly has the audio chops to perform just as well as the Fiio X3. There is some talk in this thread about it, but, until now, only a user or two at a Russian forum have offered substantial feedback.
  
 EDIT: AliExpress is confirmed to be legit. Thanks squallkiercosa for the information!
  
 EDIT2: Just to reconfirm squallkiercosa's buyer's experience, AliExpress has a form of buyer's protection very much like what you would find on eBay.
  
 Noticed this on the Deals Thread III, some people think it may be competitive with the X3, any interest out there?


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> Originally Posted by *Sonichedgehog360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ihifi-760-music-hifi-portable-player-mp3/1225760915.html
> ...




I've dealt with Aliexpress before, they are reliable.


----------



## d marc0

gee simpson said:


> I have the Galaxy Note II which is pretty good for a smartphone in terms of audio output. Not as good as the more recent releases like the HTC One and Galaxy S4 but it's not far off the iphone 5.




Here's a few impressions with different phones
http://www.head-fi.org/t/655952/htc-one/450


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> Someone in the HTC One thread posted great synergy between S2 and the One.




I did 

I'm using the viper4android app on my HTC One and the S2's sounds really great in that combo.


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> I did
> 
> I'm using the viper4android app on my HTC One and the S2's sounds really great in that combo.




Any advantage over poweramp? I use poweramp on my htc one.


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> Any advantage over poweramp? I use poweramp on my htc one.




V4A is not a player. It's supposed to work great with Poweramp (I use it with Neutron). Google viper4android and try it out. It's free so nothing to loose.


----------



## nihontoman

hmmm, that little DAP looks quite good. I would get it just out of an interest, especially at this price, but sadly, I'm saving up for something else (Also sadly, it too is audio related :| this hobby's gonna drive me mad)


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> V4A is not a player. It's supposed to work great with Poweramp (I use it with Neutron). Google viper4android and try it out. It's free so nothing to loose.




I'll look it up. Thanks mate!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, haven't done this before, forgive the poor pictures-iPad->email->upload, probably would be better quality with my digital camera, but thought this would be easier to manage (actually didn't really turn out that way).
 Anyway, I'm not the headphone guru DS, Dannybai, EricP10, and the other SUPREMUSes (?SUPREMI?) out there are, but I've listened to good gear for a long time, and am amassing a rediculous collection of headphones over the past year or so, so here goes. This is a matter of taste, of course, what your sonic preferences are, but I think these Martin Logan's are the real deal, especially at what look to be current prices. I think they are probably worth the $300 list (though, at that price and, I'm not sure price and "worth" is so easily correlated. Suffice to say I think they are competitive with the phones I've heard in the $100-$400 range, though that is by no means an exhaustive list, pretty much what's in my profile). At the discounted prices, I think they are worth it even if you HATE the sound preference, just for the look and feel of them (the leather is the best looking/feeling I've come across outside of expensive furniture). Here's the package:
  
 O
  
 Nice solid box, feels like luxury when you first open it...
  
  

 Not sure how easy it is to see, but the case us actually black, leatherette (not like the headphones), solid but light, has a little pocket inside that holds the removable cable.
  
  

  
  
  

  
 Here they are, definitely the ones I own I'd most like to be seen outside in! As I mentioned earlier, they aren't bass monsters, they are very finicky as to how you position them (even slightly off and you lose the bass, it is there when on correctly, controlled, rhythmical, but less than my Senn 650's or AT A900x in amount, going from memory, haven't directly compared yet). The design in on ear, ane the cups angle forward in a funny way and have slight angle as well. They do clamp a bit tightly as well, some might find this all uncomfortable, I'm usually very sensitive to all this (and like iem's better as a result, though fit on those is another story), but, in my short time with them, haven't found comfort to be a major issue. LOTS of detail, imaging, fun IMO


----------



## quartertone

More people should be looking into the Fidelio S1 - significantly cheaper than the S2, and according to Joker only a very small difference in sound quality.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've also been wondering about the S1-S2 seems to get all the love around these parts, don't recall evan a mention of the junior iem (of course, got swept up in the hype train, have S2's on the way...)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Originally Posted by *Sonichedgehog360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ihifi-760-music-hifi-portable-player-mp3/1225760915.html
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to a ihifi 760 thread that Nick started:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-new-sleeker-dap-from-the-makers-of-the-812v2-960


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> More people should be looking into the Fidelio S1 - significantly cheaper than the S2, and according to Joker only a very small difference in sound quality.




I think the problem with the S1 is the many reports of bad build. The S2 is extremely well built while there's a lot of reports of issues with the S1 (apparently there's many people having trouble with some kind of plastic ring getting broken).


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to a ihifi 760 thread that Nick started:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-new-sleeker-dap-from-the-makers-of-the-812v2-960


 
 Man i hope that things sounds as good as the X3s and the DX50s. Fingers crossed, cuz it doesn't hurt to have more options even though i am not really looking for a new DAP................................... yet.


----------



## juggos

waynes world said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to a ihifi 760 thread that Nick started:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/679572/ihifi-760-new-sleeker-dap-from-the-makers-of-the-812v2-960


 
  
 I found the Colorfly C3 on sale from the same seller for $52 shipped. I bit, but may take up to a month for me to receive it


----------



## kova4a

juggos said:


> I found the Colorfly C3 on sale from the same seller for $52 shipped. I bit, but may take up to a month for me to receive it


 
  
 I personally would never buy from a seller with zero rating, so I hope whoever orders from this seller receives his items instead of being scammed. And on another note, with China Post's slow processing and shipping for the past year, "up to a month" is a pretty optimistic estimate - that's usually how long it takes them to just process the package.


----------



## d marc0

I checked the seller's online store, most of the items are fakes or counterfeits. I'm just not sure about the C3 and I hifi but the photos look real tho. Although I can vouch for Aliexpress, I'd still think twice about purchasing from a seller with no feedback rating.


----------



## doctorjazz

Unbelievable, never ends, the C3 is tempting...


----------



## doctorjazz

Posted before I read d marc0's last post, I'll take that as a reason to let it go


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems a few guys on that thread purchased the player. I would wait n see if they follow through with the player at that price. There was deals like that on ebay where a vendor would sell an item for real cheap but probably scammed a lot of people that bought into it.
  
 If it is legit it might be worth ordering but the sensible side of me says there is something fishy about that deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> OK, haven't done this before, forgive the poor pictures-iPad->email->upload, probably would be better quality with my digital camera, but thought this would be easier to manage (actually didn't really turn out that way).
> Anyway, I'm not the headphone guru DS, Dannybai, EricP10, and the other SUPREMUSes (?SUPREMI?) out there are, but I've listened to good gear for a long time, and am amassing a rediculous collection of headphones over the past year or so, so here goes. This is a matter of taste, of course, what your sonic preferences are, but I think these Martin Logan's are the real deal, especially at what look to be current prices. I think they are probably worth the $300 list (though, at that price and, I'm not sure price and "worth" is so easily correlated. Suffice to say I think they are competitive with the phones I've heard in the $100-$400 range, though that is by no means an exhaustive list, pretty much what's in my profile). At the discounted prices, I think they are worth it even if you HATE the sound preference, just for the look and feel of them (the leather is the best looking/feeling I've come across outside of expensive furniture). Here's the package:
> 
> O
> ...


 
 Those look premium.  Kinda of a retro vibe with modern esthetics. I know Danny had the earphones and those looked nice as well. Thanks for your report Doc. Those have standard mini to mini headphone jack or is the headphone end proprietary plug.? If they are standard 1/8th to 1/8th jack.. Gotta try out some of them silver cables Danny got for his X1.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's the standard mini to mini, had done a quick change with my wife's Citiscape Downtown cables, The M-L cable sounds much better than that one, but it should! Which cable did Danny go for? My one negative so far is a mild "tizziness", silver cables have been reported to smooth this sort of thing, so does burn in, which I will commence when/if I take these things off my head


----------



## Dsnuts

I just edited the original post and I have to say. Our thread here covered a craptacular amount of phones. Lol. I had no idea it was gonna balloon out to where it is now. But hey this thread is an on going testament to all of you guys enjoying this hobby and that is what it is all about. Good job fellas and keep them discoveries rolling. I think with Sony about to unleash yet more exciting product and the numerous others that will be making new gears and phones for all of us to discover who knows what we will be discussing about this time next year.. But I do know we are getting some really great gear phones at all cost levels. I feel as if the industry is at an upswing in development and what we are getting now for phones are a lot better than what we got last year..
  
 On this great weekend I am glad I can share in the passion the love of this hobby with you all. You guys make this thread happen and that again is what it is all about. Happy listening to everyone and to all that contribute to the discussion of what we do. What we are. And where we are headed.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> It's the standard mini to mini, had done a quick change with my wife's Citiscape Downtown cables, The M-L cable sounds much better than that one, but it should! Which cable did Danny go for? My one negative so far is a mild "tizziness", silver cables have been reported to smooth this sort of thing, so does burn in, which I will commence when/if I take these things off my head


 
 These cables gonna look slick and will up the sound of them headphones. This is a more premium 4X core cable over what Danny posted but I think will be worth the extra to get. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Male-to-Male-HiFi-Headphone-Cable-Audio-AUX-for-Beats-Studio-Solo-HD-Pro-Detox-/111145754164?  And there is an L jack version that cost $40. http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-male-to-male-Stereo-Audio-HiFi-Audiophile-Headphone-Extension-Cable-AUX-/111148948522?  Either way. I haven't bought one yet but from Dannys report on these cables. These are the real deal.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the report on the Mikros 90's doc.  I had the 70 earphones and it was the flattest sounding piece of gear I've heard but had a good amount of mid-bass.  I liked it and kept it for awhile but it was just too boring in the end.  I think the 90's will bring more detail and better overall sound from what you've posted.  
  
 As for the cables, I got the 2 core PCOCC cable that costs $19.95.  It makes the X1 sound more punchy in the bass department and better extension on the treble.  I think it'll sound better on the bassier headphones so might not be the best match with the 90's.  Something like the Zu cable might be a better match.  I am really interested in the 8 core version and will ask the seller if they will make one with a mini to mini in 1.2 meter.


----------



## Mackem

If my Carbo Bassos didn't have driver flex I wouldn't really have a reason to upgrade, but it annoys me because one side goes quiet when the driver flexes until it sorts itself out.


----------



## DannyBai

The Tenore's have very minor driver flex, the NE700's have none with similar tuning and the S2 has no driver flex.


----------



## doctorjazz

Went for the cables DS linked to, 6 core, looks like a few weeks until they get here (the joys of buying from China), will let you all know what I think when they come.
  
 As to the DS comments on the thread, I love it (as many have noted, my bank account feels otherwise), been great fun reading about and checking out the headphone related gear, been a blast, thanks all


----------



## doctorjazz

mackem said:


> If my Carbo Bassos didn't have driver flex I wouldn't really have a reason to upgrade, but it annoys me because one side goes quiet when the driver flexes until it sorts itself out.


 
  
 $60 for the Monster Gratutude on Amazon, no, they aren't the Miles Davis or Coppers, made of plastic, strange shape/fit, do sound nice, though...
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MH-GRT-IE-RGLD/dp/B0057X4TWA/ref=pd_sim_e_4
  
 Have to admit, though, I'm not sensitive to driver flex.


----------



## doctorjazz

Getting back to the heavy metal talk, I found a CD of Black Sabbath Paranoid sitting around collecting dust, will import to itunes, send to my Touch, listen later...


----------



## jant71

Thought I'd share some pics I took for my Brainwavz S1 review...

  
  
  

  

  

  
 ...and I'll say that the S1 should be liked especially by the subscribers to the discovery thread. A big, full, weighty, immersive sound yet very up front. They put you up on the stage and smack you in the face sort of sound.


----------



## waynes world

So Sfwalcer, how goes the m200's???


----------



## quartertone

So when are the S1 supposed to be released?


----------



## quartertone

peter123 said:


> I think the problem with the S1 is the many reports of bad build. The S2 is extremely well built while there's a lot of reports of issues with the S1 (apparently there's many people having trouble with some kind of plastic ring getting broken).


 
  
 Yes, that is a problem, but a few drops of superglue can fix it easily enough. I really don't understand why a giant like Philips can't prevent something so basic. But still, paying €50 more pretty much for better build and more tips? Not for me.


----------



## doctorjazz

MY X3 JUST GOT HERE! (time to buy hi-rez music...it never ends)


----------



## jant71

quartertone said:


> So when are the S1 supposed to be released?


 
  
 Just realized that there will be two S1 models now with the Philips and the Brainwavz 
  
  
 You can't know exactly at this point. Not long now if no delays. The teaser was posted on the website, the early samples went out. The packaging needs to be finished and the final decision on the accessory kit. My review should pop up at the time they are about due and I can have the specs and final info in it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Man, I'm in audio nirvana, the X3 is crazy good, unbelivable!!!


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Man, I'm in audio nirvana, the X3 is crazy good, unbelivable!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I received the biggest in-ears I've ever possessed today.  Thankfully the sound is just as big.  Yep, that's the already large CKS1000's next to it.  Comfort is actually very good.  The ear hooks work well.  *The cable is kind of cheap since everything else seems to be top notch.*  Only three pairs of tips come with it and a very nice hard case.  Tip rolling on this thing is gonna be impossible since it possess a huge nozzle.  Same system as the JVC FXD series for those who know but much bigger.  *The sound is very tip dependent and it's the shallowest fit I've ever experienced.*  I usually use medium tips for most of my earphones but had to go with the large on the these.
> 
> *As for the sound, it's top notch.  That big housing allows for a deep sound.  The bass driver works well in the background producing deep and well controlled bass.   Good sub-bass but not too deep.  Just a tiny bit of mid-bass. * These are not bass light by any means and not the boring neutral signature.  Vocals are not Audio Technica forward but it's right there in the mix.  It's actually very smooth and no harshness to it.  Treble is very sparkly but also very smooth.  No fatigue to the treble what so ever.  *What's actually quite stunning is the stage and instrument separation.  The music layered quite well.*  These are somewhere around the Philips Fidelio S2 and AT CKS1K type of sound.  Possibly more towards the S2 signature.  Very well balanced and controlled sound with an excellent attenuation into the fun realm of sound.* I think KEF's first attempt into the headphone/earphone world is a knockout.  *


 
  
 +
  


waynes world said:


> So Sfwalcer, how goes the m200's???


 
  
 = Dannys impressions are pretty much spot on, but i like to add a bit mo' on top.  These are the most 3D and Surround Sound set of iems that i have heard to date. The sound and stage is indeed huge with great layering as Danny indicated but the sound, esp. vocals are also very up front and forward as well. These have a big and powerful sound that is surprisingly not fatiguing. You can almost hear the technical innovation in that big ol' housing of theirs. These M200s are very clean, transparent, fast, and accurate, hence this makes them have a slightly less natural sound signature and presentation. These are by no means as "artificial" sounding as Balanced Armature iems , but they do share a very similar sound signature, presentation and capabilities to a lot of other micro/ Carbon Nanotube drivers such as JVCs line up, the new ATH CKN70, VSonic VC02s even the Sony BA XBA-3s. Where these M200 differ is that it is a CRAZY beefed up and refined version with all of the best traits of those BA/ Micro/CNT drivers but yet it manages to not sound cold, analytical, or artificial. I think these M200s are able to achieve a very fine balance of not being overly warm or cold, and not overly natural or artificial but have just enough of all these traits making them fall right in the middle. JUST RIGHT!!!
  
 
  
 P.S. Oh forgot to add that when i didn't get a proper seal and was listening to these M200s they kinda had a metallic tinge to their sound but once achieved a proper fit these sounded much more natural in presentation.
  


doctorjazz said:


> Man, I'm in audio nirvana, the X3 is crazy good, unbelivable!!!


 
 ^ Congrats Doc!!!


----------



## daveyostrow

> After hearing the S2 and M200, the 1K's seemed awfully colored. Even the Onkyo's don't seem as colored but its closer to the 1K's then the other two in coloration. I am preferring more of the neutral sound these days with good bass.


 Thats what is so great about the xb90ex, deep deep bass with great mids and super polite highs. i just got the cks1000 and they are on another level of refinement, but may be too in-your-face somehow for me. ​  ​ ill hopefully get an S2 on the way too... still waiting to hear more about how the onyko sound before i jump on a pair. if someone wants to lend me a M200 that would be gerat, I will have a mass review eventually, with phones like xba40 and fx700 as well.​


----------



## waynes world

Great m200 impressions Sf! Thanks.
  
  
 Quote:


daveyostrow said:


> Thats what is so great about the xb90ex, deep deep bass with great mids and super polite highs. i just got the cks1000 and they are on another level of refinement, but may be too in-your-face somehow for me. ​


 
  
 How many hours are on your 1K's Dave? They require a substantial amount of burn-in to be all that they can be..


----------



## daveyostrow

maybe around 65. ill keep burning them in and take your word for it... question i am wondering about is if the onyko have the same kind of depth/refinement these have.
  
 ...either the japs like refinement or warmer signatures:

 *- (Less than 30,000 yen 20,000 yen or more) earbud headphones*



 *Gold*
AUDIO-TECHNICAATH-CKS1000



 *Winning*
DENONAH-C250



 *Winning*
DENONAH-C300



 *Winning*
JVCHA-FXZ200



 *Winning*
KEFM200



 *Winning*
KLIPSCHImage X10i



 *Winning*
KLIPSCHImage X7i



 *Winning*
RADIUSHP-TWF22K W n ° 2 (brevet de Numero de)



 *Winning*
SONYXBA-30





  *· (¥ 20,000 less than 10,000 yen or more)-ear headphones*



 *Gold*
ONKYOIE-HF300



 *Winning*
AUDIO-TECHNICAATH-CKS99i



 *Winning*
AUDIO-TECHNICAATH-CKS99



 *Winning*
JVCHA-FXZ100



 *Winning*
MAXELLMXH-DBA700-BK



 *Winning*
PHILIPSFidelio S2...


----------



## sfwalcer

^ No problem WAYNE, was hoping that these M200s would completely destroy my FXZ200s but sadly it does not, more like different flavors like Ds said, dat steak and lobsters analogy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But this one is like lobster stuffed steak....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
..... more lobster than steak though.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ No problem WAYNE, was hoping that these M200s would completely destroy my FXZ200s but sadly it does not, more like different flavors like Ds said, dat steak and lobsters analogy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Man, you're making me hungy!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Man, you're making me hungy!


 
 ^ LoL, be content WAYNE, no need to lust after such abominations as these lobster/steak fusions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 edit: What the heck one mo' to push you over the edge. : P


----------



## sfwalcer

HOLY CRAP!!! I think i have found the perfect aftermarket tips for these M200s!!!! 
  
 It's the tips that comes with the free IEM that's in the Samsung Galaxy S2. The bore is just as wide/soft as the stock M200 tips, hence all the vents are not covered and provides an amazing seal/ fit.
  
... note that lil' blue striped baggie.
  
  

  



  

  
  
  

  
  
... That's the free stock IEM with the tips on. Damnnnn dat sub bass comes out to play like crazy with these on, hmmmmm maybe a bit too much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If anyone has the Galaxy S2 and still have those free IEMs/ tips around give them a try on these M200s.


----------



## nihontoman

sfwalcer said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I think i have found the perfect aftermarket tips for these M200s!!!!
> 
> It's the tips that comes with the free IEM that's in the Samsung Galaxy S2. The bore is just as wide/soft as the stock M200 tips, hence all the vents are not covered and provides an amazing seal/ fit.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I was telling people here about stock Samsung iem tips for a year now and everyone ignored me


----------



## Jakkal

doctorjazz said:


> Getting back to the heavy metal talk, I found a CD of Black Sabbath Paranoid sitting around collecting dust, will import to itunes, send to my Touch, listen later...


 
  
 Here is something melodic for you - 
  

  
 Some more - 
  

  
 And something fun -


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool, give them a listen (if I can ever pull the X3/Sony XBA3's out of my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I feel like I have a case of DSitis, ears plugged in and stupid grin on, LOL)


----------



## doctorjazz

This is true HYPEocondria


----------



## doctorjazz

On the music front, I know this isn't a genre that gets much notice here, but if anyone loves great harmonized country music, I'd recommend Begonias, by Caitlin Cary and Thad Cockrell (plugging up my ears as I write)...a bit reminiscent of Gram Parsons/Emmylou Harris, fine songs, nice blend of voices


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^ No problem WAYNE, was hoping that these M200s would completely destroy my FXZ200s but sadly it does not, more like different flavors like Ds said, dat steak and lobsters analogy.


 
 You still didn't take those screens out of those FXZ's. I keep looking at images...


 They look like the type that both will make a difference in freeing the sound up and like a material that can be taken out and put back in without damaging them. If you take a needle and try to poke straight through you could tell by the resistance before it pokes through how much it is filtering sound and if you want to proceed/think it will work. I'm willing to bet they are fairly thick screens and far from transparent. They probably slow and constrict air flow and changing to something else might yield a nice improvement.
  
 I did the same with the CLR100 but those aren't as bassy so they got too bright. But the sound got quicker, livelier, bigger stage. I put a single foam from a DUNU cut in half in each side plus replacement screens I had. Now they are better than most all the other AT's like the CKN70 and also the VSD1's.
  
 I'm surprised no one has tried this before on these JVC's. They have the signs of phone that is hard to drive and bass slanted in a way that seems like in doesn't breathe out the front as it should and needs to be freed up. And there are stick on screen available to try like the Hifi Man and such.


----------



## doctorjazz

jakkal said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to the heavy metal talk, I found a CD of Black Sabbath Paranoid sitting around collecting dust, will import to itunes, send to my Touch, listen later...
> ...




  
 OK, now we're talking, really like all 3 of these. Begs the question, though, what makes this metal and Skillet not? (I keep referring back to them, not because I think they are the greatest, just because they are my point of reference, being my 15 year old daughter's favorite band and having heard them quite a bit, including 2 concerts). Maybe it is from lack of being really deep into the music (the way all blues or reggae sound the same to the unitiated), but these all sound like they could easily fit in on a Skillet album (musically, that is, not lyrics, especially the last). A bit of that metal-vocal on the last, which I have no problem with in measured doses, even like it, works well the way a guitar blast/distortion might, still have a tune there. Album recommendations?


----------



## doctorjazz

On the M200 front-sound tempting sound wise, but if people are comparing them, as far as fit, to the AT 1K, that is discouraging for me. Have managed to get some fit on those AT's, but I'd never call them comfortable, really big, bulky, clumsy, takes a lot of playing with to get a seal, for me.


----------



## LaRzZa

Here is some more melodic, put on your headphones.


----------



## sfwalcer

nihontoman said:


> I was telling people here about stock Samsung iem tips for a year now and everyone ignored me


 
 Yeah they are really great tips, very similar to stock JVC tips but the bore is even wider and a lot more soft. Great comfort.
  
 For people that are interested you can search them up under Samsung Galaxy S II earphone or similar terms, these can be had on ebay for around $3-$5 shipped.  I am sure others can even find cheaper prices. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.X++Samsung+Galaxy+S+II+earphone&_nkw=++Samsung+Galaxy+S+II+earphone&_sacat=0&_from=R40
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Headphone-Handsfree-EHS44ASSBE-GH59-10443B/dp/B005FUNYV2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1378658591&sr=8-6&keywords=Samsung+Galaxy+S+II+earphone
  
 Oh and there are these unique IEM/ tips that comes with the Nokia 5530 XpressMusic phone as well.  If you own the M200s, you will notice that these are almost exactly like the largest set of stock tips, but the difference is that they are slightly smaller and is softer as well. These should be perfect for people with medium large ears like Ds and Danny. Great fit and seal as well.  Can be hand for like $2 on ebay.  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/270714295846
  

  
  

  
 So with those Samsung S2 tips along with these Nokia Xpressmusic ones we pretty much have ALL the tips sizes covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jant71 said:


> You still didn't take those screens out of those FXZ's. I keep looking at images...
> 
> 
> They look like the type that both will make a difference in freeing the sound up and like a material that can be taken out and put back in without damaging them. If you take a needle and try to poke straight through you could tell by the resistance before it pokes through how much it is filtering sound and if you want to proceed/think it will work. I'm willing to bet they are fairly thick screens and far from transparent. They probably slow and constrict air flow and changing to something else might yield a nice improvement.
> ...


 
 ^ haha i think mochill might have done this already if i recall, but the filter is actually very thin. Was surprised how thin and cheaply glued on it was my initial impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to keep these in stock form and in mint condition as i am still trying to sell them so not going to mod them. But thanks for the advice though, some other prove soul should try it.


----------



## Jakkal

doctorjazz said:


> OK, now we're talking, really like all 3 of these. Begs the question, though, what makes this metal and Skillet not? (I keep referring back to them, not because I think they are the greatest, just because they are my point of reference, being my 15 year old daughter's favorite band and having heard them quite a bit, including 2 concerts). Maybe it is from lack of being really deep into the music (the way all blues or reggae sound the same to the unitiated), but these all sound like they could easily fit in on a Skillet album (musically, that is, not lyrics, especially the last). A bit of that metal-vocal on the last, which I have no problem with in measured doses, even like it, works well the way a guitar blast/distortion might, still have a tune there. Album recommendations?


 
  
 And who said Skillet is not metal? Maybe different sub genre with more rock and pop element in the music, but still metal. If you liked the Downstait song, check the whole album "With You In My Mind". 
 Here is some more -


----------



## kova4a

jakkal said:


> And who said Skillet is not metal? Maybe different sub genre with more rock and pop element in the music, but still metal.


 
 I did. Skillet is more alternative than metal and in that matter Linkin Park is too.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> I did. Skillet is more alternative than metal and in that matter Linkin Park is too.


 
  
 ... and you are right. Anyone who thinks Skillet and Linkin Park are metal, really needs to be educated on what good metal is.
  
 Start here:
 Meshuggah


----------



## kova4a

bhazard said:


> ... and you are right. Anyone who thinks Skillet and Linkin Park are metal, really needs to be educated on what good metal is.
> 
> Start here:
> Meshuggah


 
  
 Well, one doesn't necessary have to listen to the heavier subgenres of metal like death, black progressive etc. to know what good metal is but yeah, I also would never call them metal bands. I think that with all the fusion of sub genres it can get a bit hard for people to distinguish them but that what I usually would call alternative, which can include stuff like post-punk, indie rock, new wave and also trashcore and metalcore.


----------



## Jakkal

kova4a said:


> I did. Skillet is more alternative than metal and in that matter Linkin Park is too.


 
  
 And I say they are Alternative Metal which is still metal. 


bhazard said:


> ... and you are right. Anyone who thinks Skillet and Linkin Park are metal, really needs to be educated on what good metal is.
> 
> Start here:
> Meshuggah


 
  
 Obviously you'll not be the one to educate me on this subject.


----------



## kova4a

jakkal said:


> And I say they are Alternative Metal which is still metal.


 
 Nah, that's not alternative metal by any means - it's not just the music, it's the vocals, which root more from post-punk and progressive. Now, Linkin Park can be called alternative metal because of Mike Shinoda's rapping but most of their songs are more alternative rock than metal.


----------



## d marc0

Linkin Park's earlier works were categorized as numetal. They've somehow evolved and matured after the 2nd album.


----------



## kova4a

d marc0 said:


> Linkin Park's earlier works were categorized as numetal. They've somehow evolved and matured after the 2nd album.


 
  
 Yeah, their earlier stuff was more something I would call alternative metal or numetal. I wouldn't say their new stuff is more mature - they just went in a bit different direction and I guess it comes down to personal preference whether you like it more or not, so evolved is a bit far-fetched as it suggests they've improved for the better, which I don't exactly agree with.


----------



## d marc0

I agree that it's all about preference. Personally I like their new material, that's why I considered them to have evolved. It's great to hear bands that change their sound as they mature. I couldn't imagine metallica doing another master of puppets coz that will degrade that classic metal album's legacy.


----------



## DannyBai

There is a thread about metal and music.


----------



## kova4a

dannybai said:


> There is a thread about metal and music.


 
  
 Nah, we're just *discovering* new music and genres.


----------



## PeterDLai

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah they are really great tips, very similar to stock JVC tips but the bore is even wider and a lot more soft. Great comfort.
> 
> For people that are interested you can search them up under Samsung Galaxy S II earphone or similar terms, these can be had on ebay for around $3-$5 shipped.  I am sure others can even find cheaper prices.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those Nokia tips look nearly identical to one of the pairs of the tips that come with the RE-400/600. I can vouch that they work well on the M200 as well, but aren't too different in fit and sound from the stock tips for me.
  
 P.S. For those that are going to be getting the Samsung headset for the tips, make sure that if you want all 3 sizes of tips you buy from a seller who includes them (like this for example). It seems most of the auctions and sellers I've found are selling the headset with only one tip size (presumably medium).


----------



## sfwalcer

peterdlai said:


> Those Nokia tips look nearly identical to one of the pairs of the tips that come with the RE-400/600. I can vouch that they work well on the M200 as well, but aren't too different in fit and sound from the stock tips for me.
> 
> P.S. For those that are going to be getting the Samsung headset for the tips, make sure that if you want all 3 sizes of tips you buy from a seller who includes them (like this for example). It seems most of the auctions and sellers I've found are selling the headset with only one tip size (presumably medium).


 
 ^ On sweet nice find, the medium works best for me anyways but yeah best to buy from a seller that would include all 3 sets of tips for the Samsung iem.
  
 I might need to ask a friend to see if he still have these Samsung iems as well, cuz he also owns a galaxy SII. If he does i might cut down the sleeves so it's shorter and would fit flat with the nozzle exactly as the stock medium tips does. Fingers crossed!!!
  
 Yeppp those Nokia tips are very wide bore and fits perfect for these M200s, but it's a bit too big for me. For ~$1.50 shipped it doesn't hurt to get a set to see.
  
 @ Danny i can send you my largest set of Samsung and these Nokia tips if you want to try it out. They both are a bit too large for me cuz medium gives me the best fit/ seal. Want to see how it fits you so others like Ds that have fit problems might be in luck. Let me know. 
  
 @ ALL the metal freaks, Linkin Park sucks now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Their early works were pretty good but now it's so meh to me at least. Surprised that they are still considered relevant. : P


----------



## PeterDLai

sfwalcer said:


> I might need to ask a friend to see if he still have these Samsung iems as well, cuz he also owns a galaxy SII. If he does i might cut down the sleeves so it's shorter and would fit flat with the nozzle exactly as the stock medium tips does. Fingers crossed!!!


 
  
 When you say "fit flat with the nozzle", do you mean the ends of your stock tips don't extend beyond the nozzle at all? Or are the Samsung tips not fitting the nozzle as tightly near the ends?


----------



## sfwalcer

peterdlai said:


> When you say "fit flat with the nozzle", do you mean your stock tips don't extend beyond the nozzle at all?


 
 Yeppp, the medium stock tips on my M200s exactly on the same level as the surface of the nozzle and the tips sits completely flat, same goes for the smallest tip set. Only the massive large tips extend beyond the nozzle like most other IEM do. I was surprised by this as well. Are my stock tips messed up or something??? LoL Cuz judging from you tone/ reply yours extend beyond the nozzle it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Samsung iem tips extends beyond it but it gives these crazy massive sub bass, which is why i want to get another set and cut down the sleeves so it will sit completely flat with the nozzle as my stock medium tips do for me. These M200s are weird meng to say the least, or maybe my stock tips are just Fffed up.


----------



## PeterDLai

I don't know if your tips or my tips are defective, but all sizes of my stock tips extend beyond the nozzle pretty similarly to this picture:
  




  
 It may just be that you are pushing the tips further down than they are designed to be (or they're being pushed down upon insertion). If you prefer the sound that way (less bass?), and it's comfortable enough for you, then so be it.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Welp i'll up some pics later on, but the medium/ smallest tips goes beyond ever so slightly beyond the nozzle, maybe 1/3 of that pic. It's almost dead flat to the metal nozzle.
  
 It's properly inserted cuz there is a hard plastic ring on the nozzle that stops them from going too deep, so the stock tips doesn't go back beyond that point, ..... there is no way to push it anymore back even if i wanted to.
  
 Will see what's up.....


----------



## DannyBai

Large, medium, small. 

Do you hear the tip make a clicking sound when its on all the way?


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Large, medium, small.
> 
> Do you hear the tip make a clicking sound when its on all the way?


 
 ^ Welp judging by that, the stock tips on my set are for sure messed up. The Samsung/ Nokia tips fit exactly like your pictures Danny but not the stock ones. This is strange for sure, hmmmmmmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the pics!!! Will take some pics of my set with the stock tips later on.  
  
 P.S. Only the largest stock tips looks the same from my sets. Strange indeed.................... 
  
 P.P.S. Yeppp when i get a perfect seal/ best sound i get a clicking sound when i press the housing of the iem against my ears. That might indicate slight driver flex but it also tells me i got a great fit as well. If that is indeed driver flex it is very minimal and does not affect the sound whatsoever unlike the Zero Audio Bassos.


----------



## waynes world

Here's a hypothetical for anyone who wants to answer.... would earlier Enya work be considered metal?

Just kidding! The question really is, if you could get the s2's for $90 or the m200's for $150, which would it be?


----------



## DannyBai

S2 for $90.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't received S2 yet, can you get m200 for $150? Canada only? Back to metal, I really have found the music suggestions useful, seems to me this thread is different from most others, in that it is all over the place, iems, full size, amps, dap's, dac's, cables, all in the interest of discovery/heads up to new or different stuff. Most other threads deal withs 1 category, often only 1 brand or 1 specific model. What's the point if you always listen to the same 2 albums? (I know, some folks are perfectly happy to listen to what they know, but, for me, discovering a new artist/genre/album is the whole reason for all this foolishness in the first place).


----------



## Dsnuts

Good point doc..We are all here to discover stuff related to our hobby. Whats good whats not so good. Whats new whats not so new that is excellent. Guys that contribute to this thread should feel like your chatting with a bunch of friends all in the same hobby cuz that is the vibe I hope we bring to this thread..
  
 Update.
  
 The new Fiio firmware 1.31 is a step forward to getting the player to be even more excellent. If you guys haven't done it yet it is a must for certain..
  
 Onkyo phones. Took a brief listen to the earphones..Instrument/ separation is much better than on open listen overall sound is tighter than before. Still retains the same mid forward signature but now with more detail and space is more proper. These no longer sound as raw as I heard them on open box..I also discovered I was loosing some bass as I was using Senheisser double flange tips and those didn't seal up for me all that well so I am using Auveo tips and the bass is back in full force. Sound is more proper.
  
  The X3 sounds good with the Onkyo phones but the mid forwardness of the X3 and the mid forward signature of the earphones was a double forwardness that lead to not the best synergy from open box. But I do have around 60 plus hours now and the sounds have improved..I will continue to burn them both in all next week as well. My Audinst MX2 matches up with the earphones much better as it has a nice clean neutral presentation in sound and makes both phones sound very nice..
  
 I think the earphones will pair better with a more flatter or neutral source much like how the CKS1000 also pairs better with a neutral source.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was browsing on Amazon and found these. I didn't know RHA made tips. These look nice. Double density. I am somewhat curious to try these tips.
  


 If I recall my RHA-350s the tips never really impressed me one way or another. They seem ok but these look much nicer..To try or not to try. These kinda remind me of the MH1C tips which if these are anything like those I might have to try these out.
  
 Another random pic of the evening..


 What does $900 get you? A nice all polished brass. KOJO KM01 brass. This is called. I bet it sounds nice. But $900 nice? My question is wouldn't this oxidize like brass does? Lol.


----------



## Exesteils

Those look interesting D. Kinda like rounded Hybrid tips. Even has the inner tubing. Do let us know how they fare if you get them.

As for the Kojos, I've said this in the H-200 thread but being portable means lightweight, small and heavy-duty enough to withstand knocks and everyday wear and tear. The Kojo is more of a small desktop amp to me than anything. Lol


----------



## PeterDLai

Can anybody here read Japanese? I just came across this thread on Kakaku that I think compares the DUNU DN-1000 to the T-PEOS H-200 and AKG K3003.
  
 From this text: "まず、ドライバ構成ですが、BA×2、ダイナミック×1(10mm)のハイブリッドです。" (Google translate: "The first is the driver configuration, but it is a hybrid BA × 2, the dynamic × 1 (10mm).", it seems to infer that the DN-1000's configuration is indeed dual-BA/single dynamic.
  
 Our resident guinea pig mochill still hasn't ordered them yet, so I have to look elsewhere for impressions.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:


dannybai said:


> S2 for $90.


 
  
 Very interesting grasshopper! 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Haven't received S2 yet, can you get m200 for $150? Canada only?


 
  
 Some lucky bugger managed to snag a pair for even less on the FS forum, so it can happen! And someone had the S2's on sale for $95 last week as well...
  


doctorjazz said:


> *What's the point if you always listen to the same 2 albums?* (I know, some folks are perfectly happy to listen to what they know, but, for me, discovering a new artist/genre/album is the whole reason for all this foolishness in the first place).


 
  
 If it's Enya's first two metal albums, then they _must_ be listened to over and over and over again!


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> Can anybody here read Japanese? I just came across this thread on Kakaku that I think compares the DUNU DN-1000 to the T-PEOS H-200 and AKG K3003.
> 
> From this text: "まず、ドライバ構成ですが、BA×2、ダイナミック×1(10mm)のハイブリッドです。" (Google translate: "The first is the driver configuration, but it is a hybrid BA × 2, the dynamic × 1 (10mm).", it seems to infer that the DN-1000's configuration is indeed dual-BA/single dynamic.
> 
> Our resident guinea pig mochill still hasn't ordered them yet, so I have to look elsewhere for impressions.


 
  
 Yup lol - google chrome translation just ain't cutting it on that article!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Very interesting grasshopper!
> 
> Some lucky bugger managed to snag a pair for even less on the FS forum, so it can happen! And someone had the S2's on sale for $95 last week as well...




I'm assuming those S2s aren't mine. Lol. But if they are the deal's still open(since trolls have big ears), you'll have to cover delivery yourself tho. 

In honor of the age old rule of; how good music sound is directly proportional to how much alcohol is consumed, this seems like a good idea:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/745763505/spirit-steels-the-ultimate-beverage-cooling-device


----------



## waynes world

exesteils said:


> I'm assuming those S2s aren't mine. Lol. But if they are the deal's still open(since trolls have big ears), you'll have to cover delivery yourself tho.


 
  
 If we're talking trolls with big ears, then yes, possibly they were yours lol!
  


exesteils said:


> In honor of the age old rule of; how good music sound is directly proportional to how much alcohol is consumed, this seems like a good idea:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/745763505/spirit-steels-the-ultimate-beverage-cooling-device


  
  
 Damn - very good idea! I want me some of those


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> I was browsing on Amazon and found these. I didn't know RHA made tips. These look nice. Double density. I am somewhat curious to try these tips.
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall my RHA-350s the tips never really impressed me one way or another. They seem ok but these look much nicer..To try or not to try. These kinda remind me of the MH1C tips which if these are anything like those I might have to try these out.


 
  
 I actually love the stock tips that came with my RHA-350s, cuz it fits really well and has that protruded ring thing on the bore of the tips which makes them easy to tell apart from my other tips.
  


peterdlai said:


> Can anybody here read Japanese? I just came across this thread on Kakaku that I think compares the DUNU DN-1000 to the T-PEOS H-200 and AKG K3003.
> 
> From this text: "まず、ドライバ構成ですが、BA×2、ダイナミック×1(10mm)のハイブリッドです。" (Google translate: "The first is the driver configuration, but it is a hybrid BA × 2, the dynamic × 1 (10mm).", it seems to infer that the DN-1000's configuration is indeed dual-BA/single dynamic.
> 
> Our resident guinea pig mochill still hasn't ordered them yet, so I have to look elsewhere for impressions.


 
 C'mon Mr. Lai, use your Asian powers to decipher dem Asian mumble jumbles, just tap into your inner Asianness and you'll see the light. Assumes you're Asian cuz of Lai but end up making an @ss of myself cuz you might not be, ya' know how the saying about assuming goes.....
  
  


waynes world said:


> Very interesting grasshopper!
> 
> Some lucky bugger managed to snag a pair for even less on the FS forum, so it can happen! And someone had the S2's on sale for $95 last week as well...
> 
> ...


 
 Whatcha talkin' WAYNE you make it sound as if someone stole something right under your nose or something. AND DAMN PROUD OF IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


exesteils said:


> I'm assuming those S2s aren't mine. Lol. But if they are the deal's still open*(since trolls have big ears)*, you'll have to cover delivery yourself tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey hey how can trolls have ears if they have a box for as a head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes ya' think doesn't it??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i think you meant a BIG HEAD, and that indeed i do on ALL accounts.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> If we're talking trolls with big ears, then yes, possibly they were yours lol!




Ah, he done blabbed! Well, the deal is still on for anyone who's interested. Send me an PM and I'll quote you a price for them. 





sfwalcer said:


> Hey hey how can trolls have ears if they have a box for as a head. :duggfloat: Makes ya' think doesn't it??? :confused_face: So i think you meant a BIG HEAD, and that indeed i do on ALL accounts. :veryevil:




There be holes on the sides of the box, lest I see no point in audiogear if that isn't the case.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Ah, he done blabbed! Well, the deal is still on for anyone who's interested. Send me an PM and I'll quote you a price for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Meng you don't know about this state of the art audio box with the best 3D/ surround sound in the world, you need to get your schoolin' on.
  
... don't make me take this off to show ya' what's up.


----------



## nehcrow

Ok damn, the Onkyo's are blowing me away I really dig this type of sound.
 Bought them used with about 50 hours on them already and they hit deep and hard in the bass whilst still having pretty damn good instrument separation and clarity.
 Enjoying them more than the S2's but I think it's evident that I'm not getting a good seal on the S2's too. Plus I'm usually listening in relatively noisy environments (S2's isolation is not a strong suit)
 Onkyo's are also incredibly sensitive too I think, I'm on the lowest sound setting on my Macbook Pro's


----------



## d marc0

nehcrow said:


> Ok damn, the Onkyo's are blowing me away I really dig this type of sound.
> Bought them used with about 50 hours on them already and they hit deep and hard in the bass whilst still having pretty damn good instrument separation and clarity.
> Enjoying them more than the S2's but I think it's evident that I'm not getting a good seal on the S2's too. Plus I'm usually listening in relatively noisy environments (S2's isolation is not a strong suit)
> Onkyo's are also incredibly sensitive too I think, I'm on the lowest sound setting on my Macbook Pro's


 
  
  
 That's awesome mate! Glad you've settled well with the Onkyo's. I guess those S2s of your will have a new home pretty soon.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Here's a hypothetical for anyone who wants to answer.... would earlier Enya work be considered metal?
> 
> Just kidding! The question really is, if you could get the s2's for $90 or the m200's for $150, which would it be?


 
  
 I only say S2 for $90 because you might have fit problems as some do. But sound quality-wise, I think $150 is a hell a bargain for the M200. 

 The S2 is a great deal for $90 too.


----------



## nehcrow

Can anybody sell me their Mediabridge cable for the X1? ( or Zu Audio cable, even better  )
 Can't find a site which ships them to Oz for a reasonable price
 Sorry if this is against the rules (just delete if it is)
 Just need a decent cable since I heard V-Moda cable is a bit variable in impedance


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> I only say S2 for $90 because you might have fit problems as some do. But sound quality-wise, I think $150 is a hell a bargain for the M200.
> 
> The S2 is a great deal for $90 too.


 
  
 Thanks ericp10! All seems to make sense. Fit issues certainly would be the one concern I would have with the M200's. I'll continue to happily watch from the sidelines for a while...


----------



## Grayson73

daveyostrow said:


> maybe around 65. ill keep burning them in and take your word for it... question i am wondering about is if the onyko have the same kind of depth/refinement these have.
> 
> ...either the japs like refinement or warmer signatures:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where did you get this list?


----------



## Grayson73

RE400 on the way.  Interested to see how they compare to my Tenore and Basso.  Sold my NE-700X


----------



## fnkcow

grayson73 said:


> Where did you get this list?


 
  
 Japan VGP Visual Grand Prix 2013 Summer Awards (Headphones Category)
http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013_summer/vgp_p2_12.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Ordered IBasso DX50..Will report how it sounds. 3rd batch..Excited.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Ordered IBasso DX50..Will report how it sounds. 3rd batch..Excited.


 
 ^ Congrats Ds!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't wait to see how you compare them to the X3's.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats Ds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1! And I'm looking forward to how you like the X5 once you get it!


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Ordered IBasso DX50..Will report how it sounds. 3rd batch..Excited.


 
  
 I knew you would do it sooner or later...


----------



## Dsnuts

I was gonna wait for the X5 but the more I thought about it from the early reports I have read. Everyone says the Ibasso is superior to the X3. And the X3 is no joke. I also read that it is more neutral in sound and has the better treble of the 2 players. So my neutral phones will go with my X3 and my flavored phones with the DX50 is the plan.
  
 I was listening to my IE-HF300s and the more I thought about it. I know for a fact the Onkyos, my CKS1000s, Bassos all will play better on a more neutral source. So therefor I went ahead and ordered one..
  
 Plus I like the fact that it will have a different sound vs my X3. Enough of a reason for me to bite. Danny should get his real soon and I am sure he will let us know how it sounds...


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> I was gonna wait for the X5 but the more I thought about it from the early reports I have read. Everyone says the Ibasso is superior to the X3. And the X3 is no joke. I also read that it is more neutral in sound and has the better treble of the 2 players. So my neutral phones will go with my X3 and my flavored phones with the DX50 is the plan.
> 
> I was listening to my IE-HF300s and the more I thought about it. I know for a fact the Onkyos, my CKS1000s, Bassos all will play better on a more neutral source. So therefor I went ahead and ordered one..
> 
> Plus I like the fact that it will have a different sound vs my X3. Enough of a reason for me to bite. Danny should get his real soon and I am sure he will let us know how it sounds...


 
 ^ DAMN and i was hoping to lowball ya' for your X3's.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow,DS, IBasso got some good response, though, just from quickly scanning the threads, X3 seems to have more fans. Really curious what they will do for the X5...any info on when it will be available, what it will cost, what it will be like (James Fiio posted on the X3 thread that the UI/firmware would be different than the X3's, but don't know much else about what upgrade it will be)


----------



## kjk1281

peterdlai said:


> *Can anybody here read Japanese?* I just came across this thread on Kakaku that I think compares the DUNU DN-1000 to the T-PEOS H-200 and AKG K3003.




Not me! 



Spoiler: Note



I only translated the first post. Hopefully I'll get to translate his update if anybody's interested.



[quote="koontz]
*Dunu DN-1000 Impressions*

They arrived this morning, exactly one week after ordering them. So how’s the sound of the world’s cheapest? ($185) hybrid triple?

From here I’ll be comparing the Chinese Dunu DN-1000 to the K3003 (¥140000 street price in Japan) and the Korean T-PEOS H-200.

Let’s start with the DN-1000.
First, the driver configuration is a hybrid, consisting of two BAs and one 10mm dynamic. Amongst the abundant accessories, I was perplexed by the colored rings; these rings alter the sound. The rings are attached to the nozzle, changing the depth at which the ear tips are attached. This is a surprisingly affective approach.

Also in the accessories are 5 types of eartips which greatly affect the sound signature. In particular, the white tips create a sound that is quite reminiscent of the K3003, providing similar articulation. These tips are very soft, allowing the bass to escape. Through experimentation, I found that the distance between the nozzle (driver) and eardrum changes the perceived amount of bass.

When I use the v-moda tips*, which is my go-to tip for nozzles of this diameter, I found that, perhaps due to how close the driver is to the eardrum, the bass response was a bit too abundant; I found that using the large [Atomic Floyd] SuperDarts tips or the large Shure E2c silicones gave me much better balance, and these are what I use regularly. (Because my left ear is larger than the right, I use the SuperDarts tip on the left ear and the E2c tip on the right.)
* [Translator’s note: He seems to reference v-moda tips often in his reviews and impressions, but I couldn’t figure out which exact tips he’s referring to.]

Now on the sound: the first impression of the Dunus reminded me of a bassy K3003. This was probably due to the fact that I was using the v-moda tips; when changing to the SuperDarts tips, my impression of Dunus were of a more full-bodied K3003.

Compared to the H-200, the Dunus were more natural. The H-200 brings out female vocals, but the treble comes across as a bit veiled, a sign of an uneven response curve. 
The DN-1000 also sounded more cohesive, almost as if it were a single driver. The biggest surprise was just how beautifully they reproduced classical orchestral music. The air around the instruments is similar to a full-size headphone, and the treble, while very resolving, does not sound artificial as BAs can sometimes sound.

When talking with a familiar salesman at my favorite electronics store, I told him that I preferred the DN-1000 to the K3003 display model. The K3003 is just too thin. The Dunu has similar range but the notes are thicker.
I should mention that using the white tips does make the sound more K3003-like, resulting in far less bass and an invigorating, treble-tilted response. (BA like tone)
Comply tips make the sound warmer. (more like a dynamic)
I feel the differences in tips choice is greater than the common earphone.

In terms of DAP synergy, I feel these match well with the HDP-R10. These don’t pair well with my modded AK100 (probably due to the modding) as the sound is too aggressive; the bass is too abundant and the treble is grainy. The R10 in contrast provide a smooth response from the deepest bass through the upper frequencies. I’m hoping the Dunu pairs well with the DX50 that should be arriving next week. 

[/quote]


----------



## juggos

Heads up for anyone who got in on the Geek at the $159 price bracket, there's a $139 spot open right now. Switch your pledge ASAP! ...Ok sorry guys, it's gone. Hope someone from head-fi got it

 Also still looking for anyone in Toronto who'd be interested in splitting the geek shipping costs with me. I got in at the $139 bracket and I can add to my order/pledge. PM if interested!


----------



## PeterDLai

kjk1281 said:


> I only translated the first post. Hopefully I'll get to translate his update if anybody's interested.


 
  
 Yes, please! The first post translation makes them sound really promising.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## DannyBai

DX50 sounds like a real mess with the UI.  You would think they'd have figured it out before release since the DX100 is around two years old now.  I'll find out in a few days I guess.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> DX50 sounds like a real mess with the UI.  You would think they'd have figured it out before release since the DX100 is around two years old now.  I'll find out in a few days I guess.




DX50 sound is well balanced and pretty amazing for I'd price point, tbh, even though I like a warmer signature, the DX50 is slightly better than the X3(and even the Ak100) in some regards. But the UI is an abomination created to frustrate owners.


----------



## DannyBai

exesteils said:


> DX50 sound is well balanced and pretty amazing for I'd price point, tbh, even though I like a warmer signature, the DX50 is slightly better than the X3(and even the Ak100) in some regards. But the UI is an abomination created to frustrate owners.


 
 You must be in the first batch?  
  
 I don't doubt the sound but if it won't play my music files, then it'll be a crapshoot like the Studio V 3rd Anniv.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> You must be in the first batch?
> 
> I don't doubt the sound but if it won't play my music files, then it'll be a crapshoot like the Studio V 3rd Anniv.




A friend is 1st batch buyer. I had it for 3 days. To keep it short, if by sound alone, the DX50 is amazing, much closer to it's big brother than the price might suggest. But if you're looking for an on-the-go DAP, this thing with it's current UI is not it.

- Only plays albums (shuffle constantly breaks if you try doing the whole)
- Sound sometimes dies when you skip tracks, even with small playlists(15-20 songs)
-haven't had this but some reported having the foreward/backward buttons flipped. 

Build, sound, everything else is there. If they'd only put a little more into the firmware, I'd have jumped on it, but right now, no thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

I read they are getting a new firmware real soon. Should fix a lot of the bugs..Mine should have the newest firmware installed. Or so I hope.
  
 Those Dunu DN-1000 comparable to a $1300 AKG K3003?. Whos gonna try one? I would but I just spent that money on the DX50..


----------



## DannyBai

exesteils said:


> A friend is 1st batch buyer. I had it for 3 days. To keep it short, if by sound alone, the DX50 is amazing, much closer to it's big brother than the price might suggest. But if you're looking for an on-the-go DAP, this thing with it's current UI is not it.
> 
> - Only plays albums (shuffle constantly breaks if you try doing the whole)
> - Sound sometimes does when you skip tracks
> ...


 
 I've been keeping up on the thread anticipating its arrival and the bugs don't sound very promising.  Hopefully the first firmware update to be released in a couple of days will sort out some of the major UI flaws.  Looking forward to hear how it stacks up to the DX100 though.


----------



## DannyBai

I'd love to try out the DUNU but not sure about it.  I wish it was dynamic plus dual armature.


----------



## Mackem

I'm not sure whether to stick with my Xonar DG or upgrade. What sort of headphones can the Xonar STX power?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is what I would personally try out. I like the price too. $188
  

*iBasso D42 Mamba*
*USB-DAC/Headphone AMP*
 The D42 is a refinement of the well received D4. While we keep the AMP section exactly same as the original D4, we improved the DAC section by using better components.  The enclosure is very different to the D4's. It is a well made enclosure with hairline finish. 
_Main features:_
 - Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip
 - TI PCM2706 for USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function)
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch
 - OPAMP rollable
 - AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery
 - Measures 60*20*92mm, and weighs 102g
 - Comes with 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect cable, pouch, USB cable, and OTG cable.
  
 Damn things got 2X WM8740. I am sold on this chip by the way. Same chips that are on the X3 and the DX50. And the thing is portable too.


----------



## PeterDLai

dannybai said:


> I'd love to try out the DUNU but not sure about it.  I wish it was dynamic plus dual armature.


 
  
 When ClieOS posted about it back in June on his site, he called it a budget tri-brid ("dual BA + single dynamic hybrid") and the kjk1281-translated impressions on the last page also say that it consists of "two BAs and one 10mm dynamic". If true, DUNU should really make that more clear.


----------



## DannyBai

peterdlai said:


> When ClieOS posted about it back in June on his site, he called it a budget tri-brid ("[COLOR=333333]dual BA + single dynamic hybrid") and the kjk1281-translated impressions on the last page also say that it consists of "[/COLOR]two BAs and one 10mm dynamic". If true, DUNU should really make that more clear.



Oh weird. I looked it up earlier and I thought I read it was 1 BA + 1 dynamic. I swear it was on the DUNU site too. They should make it more clear.


----------



## dnullify

So, those Onkyos do get much better with burn in. I've been thrashing them with pink noise and bassdrive, and they've definitely evened out sound-wise. Still bassy, but the treble and mids have become more even-ish
  
 I'm having a little trouble with fit - in my left ear especially. That big-ass driver does get in the way some. I'm using large old-school UE tips as my best option right now. I've resorted to using larger tips and seating the Onkyos shallow.
  
 Not bad so far, although I'm reserving judgement.


----------



## daveyostrow

...would like to hear how the onyko compare directly to the cks1k in technical capability


----------



## sfwalcer

Ok here is a mass_ pic_ drop.
  
... the m200 array of tips.
  
... as i have noted earlier the medium stock tips of my m200 does not extend beyond as much as Dannys for some strange reason. :/
  
... it's pretty obvious that the stock tips sits almost flat against the nozzle.
  
... the largest sets seems to be normal like Dannys though, hmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
... same problem can be seen for the smallest stock sets.
  
... these are the medium Samsung tips, which extends much more beyond the nozzle similar to Dannys sets.
  
... the bore is really wide on these Samsung tips just as the stock m200 tips so none of the nozzle opening is blocked.
  
... left to right
  
 [ 1st, 3rd, 7th = stock m200 tips ] [ 2nd, 4th, 5th = Samsung tips ] [ 6th = Nokia tips ]
  
... pretty much all the tip sizes should be covered for people with fit problems.
  
... all tips are wide bore and are very similar in texture and sound.
  
 @ Danny your tips has been sent, so it should be there by the middle of the week.


----------



## waynes world

So, the idea is that you somehow get those m200's into your ears??? Lol - they are big nozzles! Excellent pics Sf!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well it was inevitable the hows the Onkyos vs the CKS1000 comparison. I hooked up both to my Audinst MX2 and did some head to head listening and both sound excellent but technical wise the Onkyos loose out to the CKS1000..
  
 Treble response is much better balanced on the CKS1000. ( That is after you burn them in for many many hours. Lol)  Not only more sparkle but also the better low end too.. Drums and bass ability is awesome on the CKS1000 and the Onkyos certainly does well but loose out on speed. detail depth and extension of bass and low end. Drums on the Onkyos just don't have the same impact, High hats don't have the same shimmer.. Now I did notice the Onkyos have steadily improved and I would consider them a good buy and depending on source will sound just as good as the ole CKS1000, if not better. I think overall clarity is a touch better on the Onkyos and has the more natural tonality over the warmer sounding CKS1000. The CKS1Ks has a bit more mid bass adding to the warmth of sound overall..Mids I would say is about a wash.
  
 Mids is very similar on the 2. I would say on the Onkyos seems a bit more prominent and that is because the highs don't match the mids on the Onkyos as well. A touch laid back in comparison to the mids.The CKS1000 is more even across the sound spectrum. The stage is also greater in both depth and width on the CKS1000.
  
 Though the Onkyos I would consider having a good amount of stage but is more rounded in stage like the drivers that emit the sound and not as encompassing as the CKS1000. The CKS1000 is just flat out larger sense of space and depth them dual air chambers at work here.
  
 I think for guys that already own the CKS1000 there is really no need to try out the Onkyos. Though it does have enough of its own style to own if you want another musical earphone. For guys that own the Onkyos. I don't know if it is worth spending the extra to get a CKS1000. Sure it does a few things better but overall music sounds just as good on the Onkyos as the CKS1000. Both are colored but very enjoyable..I would consider the Onkyos the better value but guys that want the best CKS earphone the CKS1000 are just that.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> So, the idea is that you somehow [*managed to*] get those m200's into your ears??? Lol - they are big nozzles! Excellent pics Sf!


 
 FTFY!!!
  
 Yeppp as miraculous as that sounds, i am actually able to get a good fit/seal even with those seemingly Fffed up stock tips of mine. LoL The Samsung tips seals the deal, and the Nokia one is just cherry on top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't think anyone that had fit/ seal issues before due to the limited selection of stock tips should be concerned anymore cuz all seven sets should cover the entire tip spectrum.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> FTFY!!!
> 
> Yeppp as miraculous as that sounds, i am actually able to get a good fit/seal even with those seemingly Fffed up stock tips of mine. LoL The Samsung tips seals the deal, and the Nokia one is just cherry on top.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice collection you have there
 Are you able to eliminate the driver flex with any of those tips for M200?


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


> Well it was inevitable the hows the Onkyos vs the CKS1000 comparison. I hooked up both to my Audinst MX2 and did some head to head listening and both sound excellent but technical wise the Onkyos loose out to the CKS1000..
> 
> Treble response is much better balanced on the CKS1000. ( That is after you burn them in for many many hours. Lol)  Not only more sparkle but also the better low end too.. Drums and bass ability is awesome on the CKS1000 and the Onkyos certainly does well but loose out on speed. detail depth and extension of bass and low end. Drums on the Onkyos just don't have the same impact, High hats don't have the same shimmer.. Now I did notice the Onkyos have steadily improved and I would consider them a good buy and depending on source will sound just as good as the ole CKS1000, if not better. I think overall clarity is a touch better on the Onkyos and has the more natural tonality over the warmer sounding CKS1000. The CKS1Ks has a bit more mid bass adding to the warmth of sound overall..Mids I would say is about a wash.
> 
> ...


 
  
 CKS1000 is underrated in my opinion considering the overall package. Good to see that CKS1000 still holds some ground 
 Thanks for the comparisons Dsnuts


----------



## DannyBai

Those tips are messed up sf. Almost seems like they aren't the stock tips. I got mines on the way to you too so you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea my pair I am willing to bet all you guys sound different. And you know why.? Cus they be the original pair since I started the thread on them. They got more hours on them than any other person at headfi I guarantee. My pair gets better with age it seems.. My pair is smooth deep and has that one of a kind sound. It is a permanent part of the collection for me..I just only wish it synergized better with my X3. But this is another reason why I went for the DX50. More neutral source brings the best out of the CKS1000..I was really surprised it didn't synergize all that well with the X3 and was somewhat disappointed.. The Onkyos sound better on the X3 and those aren't the best synergy either.
  
 Now my S2 on the X3. Now this is a match. Unbelievable how good the 2 are.. I am gonna be completely surprised if the DX50 sounds better using the S2.


----------



## nehcrow

dsnuts said:


> This is what I would personally try out. I like the price too. $188
> 
> 
> *iBasso D42 Mamba*
> ...


 
  
 Oohhhh, I'm keen! 
 I've heard the D7 - fantastic performer for the price. But that was about 2 years ago so I'm eager to hear their developments.
 But $188 is cheap for this sort of product...
 Probably going to pick one up when I wait for more reviews


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> Nice collection you have there
> Are you able to eliminate the driver flex with any of those tips for M200?


 
 ^ It's a funny thing, cuz the "driver flex" i have experienced on these m200 only happens when i tap on the housing which makes one click sound upon each tap. I actually do so on my m200s to insure a tight/ proper seal cuz i realized that when i hear that click sound these m200s sounds their best. My left ear is easier to get this perfect seal [one tap, one click sound], while my right ear takes a little bit more tinkering to achieve that click/seal perfection. It's funny cuz the "driver flex" on these m200s does not affect the sound whatsoever and in my case when i get it, this ensure i got the best fit/ sound.
  
 BUT it's a completely different story for the Zero Audio Basso, cuz the driver flex on those is the worst i have EVER experienced PERIOD. Not only was i unable to get a proper fit/seal, the clicking sound is crazy loud and it completely messes up the sound of the Bassos. It was truly driver flex from hell and it took me a while to find the proper set of tips in order to hear them properly from both left and the right sides. 
  


dannybai said:


> Those tips are messed up sf. Almost seems like they aren't the stock tips. I got mines on the way to you too so you'll find out soon enough.


 
 ^ Yeah i figured it was so as well judging from what ya'll have posted. I actually like the less bassy sound of those Fffed up stock tips. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 @ Ds
 Great comparo meng, keep em' coming!!! X3 v. DX50 FIGHT!!! Coming soon to a Discovery Thread near you, only on Paid_Per_View. : P


----------



## Exesteils

Nice write up on the CKS vs Onkyo comparison Nuts. Yeah, I figured the 1ks might have a slight edge, what with AT's extensive experience in IEMs, but figured it just isn't worth it for me to get them just for a slight upgrade. Rather get maybe a full size Headphone or maybe the Onkyo On-Ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

For you my friend try out the headphones. It will give you another more technical version of that Onkyo sound. Your gonna dig it..I read a review from a guy that tried the cheaper non upgraded cable version vs the upgraded version and he says they sound identical. I have a feeling they should sound pretty much the same maybe until at least 200 hours pass and perhaps a bit more detail from the better cable might come into play.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's a funny thing, cuz the "driver flex" i have experienced on these m200 only happens when i tap on the housing which makes one click sound upon each tap. I actually do so on my m200s to insure a tight/ proper seal cuz i realized that when i hear that click sound these m200s sounds their best. My left ear is easier to get this perfect seal [one tap, one click sound], while my right ear takes a little bit more tinkering to achieve that click/seal perfection. It's funny cuz the "driver flex" on these m200s does not affect the sound whatsoever and in my case when i get it, this ensure i got the best fit/ sound.
> 
> BUT it's a completely different story for the Zero Audio Basso, cuz the driver flex on those is the worst i have EVER experienced PERIOD. Not only was i unable to get a proper fit/seal, the clicking sound is crazy loud and it completely messes up the sound of the Bassos. It was truly driver flex from hell and it took me a while to find the proper set of tips in order to hear them properly from both left and the right sides.
> 
> ...


 
  
 True that "driver flex" thingy. Initially it doesn't bother me much as it doesnt actually mess up the sound on the M200 like others do and sort of become an indicator of a good seal
 but I'm just a bit paranoid now that my original pair's left side low frequency (LF) driver failed, no bass at all so my replacement is on its way.
 Same thing happened to PeterDLai's pair too so now I'm worried if its the "driver flex" that killed the M200. Could it be that the LF chamber sitting so far away into the housing and the 10mm dynamic driver pushing all that air, and the driver flex pushed it over the edge and caused it to fail? Hopefully just a bad batch (finger crossed)


----------



## PeterDLai

sfwalcer, did you buy them used? The tips you say are stock are definitely not the stock tips (except the largest ones which do look correct), so I suspect if they're used, the person that sold them to you included the wrong tips. The shape is totally wrong and they're not the correct length. The stock tips are designed to be long enough to go further down the nozzle and actually have a groove inside the stem that hook onto the plastic ring below the nozzle (to prevent them from coming off). I suspect you'll be able to notice this on your large stock tips.
  
 If you bought them new, then maybe something went wrong at the factory, or the dealer sold you an open box pair with the wrong tips included.


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> True that "driver flex" thingy. Initially it doesn't bother me much as it doesnt actually mess up the sound on the M200 like others do and sort of become an indicator of a good seal
> but I'm just a bit paranoid now that my original pair's left side low frequency driver failed, no bass at all so my replacement is on its way.
> Same thing happened to PeterDLai's pair too so now I'm worried if its the "driver flex" that killed the M200. Hopefully just a bad batch


 
 ^ yeah have read that ya'll have posted that on the M500/M200 thread which sucks to hear. Fingers crossed that nothing like that will happen to my set, but good thing the seller also gave me a receipt just in case i need to use the warranty. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## sfwalcer

peterdlai said:


> sfwalcer, did you buy them used? The tips you say are stock are definitely not the stock tips (except the largest ones which do look correct), so I suspect if they're used, the person that sold them to you included the wrong tips. The shape is totally wrong and they're not the correct length. The stock tips are designed to be long enough to go further down the nozzle and actually have a groove inside the stem that hook onto the plastic ring below the nozzle (to prevent them from coming off).
> 
> If you bought them new, then maybe something went wrong at the factory, or the dealer sold you an open box pair with the wrong tips included.


 
 Hmmm in fact i did buy them used from a fellow head-fier. He even included two extra sets of Mee tips along with these "stock" m200 tips. I had no idea that they would be different from other peoples sets cuz the bore is wide and fits perfectly on these m200s except that they don't extend beyond the nozzle. :/  So i assumed they were legit tips. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Might have to contact the seller to see what's up then. Maybe after i get Danny's set in that is so i can personally compare them, anywho it's not a huge deal if they aren't the original stock tips cuz the medium Samsung tips fits great for me.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeah have read that ya'll have posted that on the M500/M200 thread which sucks to hear. Fingers crossed that nothing like that will happen to my set, but good thing the seller also gave me a receipt just in case i need to use the warranty. Thanks for the heads up though.


 
  
 Yeah hopefully it's just bad luck. Would definitely be keen on learning any eartips that don't induce the clicking driver flex and yet have a good seal and sound just to play it safe


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> For you my friend try out the headphones. It will give you another more technical version of that Onkyo sound. Your gonna dig it..I read a review from a guy that tried the cheaper non upgraded cable version vs the upgraded version and he says they sound identical. I have a feeling they should sound pretty much the same maybe until at least 200 hours pass and perhaps a bit more detail from the better cable might come into play.




Same, I noticed it with the cables when a friend let me listen to his non-premium cables ones. They sounded almost identical, so it's not a night and day difference until you get a large amount or burn-in on them. 

I'm considering the Onkyos, but seeing as I already have the M500, I'm not sure if that's such a wise decision. I might go for full-sized ones like the X1 or the new K712 Pro(still can't find a pair to demo)


----------



## PeterDLai

fnkcow said:


> Yeah hopefully it's just bad luck. Would definitely be keen on learning any eartips that don't induce the clicking driver flex and yet have a good seal and sound just to play it safe


 
  
 I found that tips that have more narrow bore but still fit onto the nozzle lessened the driver flex effect, perhaps because they usually interfere with the outermost holes on the nozzle which have a straight shot to the low frequency driver. The UE900 tips are one example.
  
 The consequence for me is that the sound with those tips ends up being less desirable.


----------



## fnkcow

peterdlai said:


> I found that tips that have more narrow bore but still fit onto the nozzle lessened the driver flex effect, perhaps because they usually interfere with the outermost holes on the nozzle which have a straight shot to the low frequency driver. The UE900 tips are one example.
> 
> The consequence for me is that the sound with those tips ends up being less desirable.


 
  
 No point having a good seal but less sound quality, wouldn't want to settle for less
 Thanks for pointing out one example though


----------



## PeterDLai

fnkcow said:


> No point having a good seal but less sound quality, wouldn't want to settle for less
> Thanks for pointing out one example though


 
  
 It's actually more of a subjective thing, though. I should've emphasized the "for me" part, as the sound quality still remained at a high level, it was just that the treble seemed less smooth/more peaky _to me_ which was noticeable on some recordings, not so much on others. More of a sound signature difference than anything. Someone else could just as easily find that the sound with the UE900 tips is perfect with their music.
  
 On another note, I'm having a really hard time at the moment adjusting back to my other IEMs while I'm in the process to get my KEFs replaced. I'm almost to the point where I might just listen to music out of the right (working) channel of the M200.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the CKS 1K, after my initial "wow" with these, started to find them to lack a bit of finesse, clarity and a bitch to get a good fit, didn't listen to them that much. Definitely didn't like them with the X3 either. Then, last night, decided to try the line out, go to my ALO Continental amp, then the 1K's, and, you know what, the sound was great. Wide, clear (still not the absolute on this, but really good), driving sound. My take is that the amp section of the X3 must not drive these babies well, or have some coloration that conflicts. Give it a try, let me know what you think.
 To muck things up a bit more, anyone try the Hifiman 901? Just saw it advertised in a flyer. Not cheap, about $1000


----------



## fnkcow

peterdlai said:


> It's actually more of a subjective thing, though. I should've emphasized the "for me" part, as the sound quality still remained at a high level, it was just that the treble seemed less smooth/more peaky _to me_ which was noticeable on some recordings, not so much on others. More of a sound signature difference than anything. Someone else could just as easily find that the sound with the UE900 tips is perfect with their music.
> 
> On another note, I'm having a really hard time at the moment adjusting back to my other IEMs while I'm in the process to get my KEFs replaced. I'm almost to the point where I might just listen to music out of the right (working) channel of the M200.


 
  
 Cool thanks for clarifying
 Me too I'm kinda addicted to the SQ of the M200 until I rather live with its issues than part with that music it produces


----------



## daveyostrow

doctorjazz said:


> I have the CKS 1K, after my initial "wow" with these, started to find them to lack a bit of finesse, clarity and a bitch to get a good fit, didn't listen to them that much. Definitely didn't like them with the X3 either. Then, last night, decided to try the line out, go to my ALO Continental amp, then the 1K's, and, you know what, the sound was great. Wide, clear (still not the absolute on this, but really good), driving sound. My take is that the amp section of the X3 must not drive these babies well, or have some coloration that conflicts. Give it a try, let me know what you think.
> To muck things up a bit more, anyone try the Hifiman 901? Just saw it advertised in a flyer. Not cheap, about $1000


 
  
 the medium tip works best. easiest to get a deeper insertion and seal. no comfort problems on my side.
  
 cks1000 are burning in full time, later today ill give them a proper go.


----------



## Grayson73

fnkcow said:


> Japan VGP Visual Grand Prix 2013 Summer Awards (Headphones Category)
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2013_summer/vgp_p2_12.html


 
  
 Thanks.  Has anyone heard the ATH-WS55X?  How do they compare to the S500?
  
  

*Overhead type headphones (less than 10,000 yen)*



 *Gold*
AUDIO-TECHNICAATH-WS55X
  
  
 Also curious about the Shure SE215SPE-A
  

*· (¥ 10,000 less than 5,000 yen or more) earbud headphones*



 *Gold*
SHURESE215SPE-A


----------



## Dsnuts

WS55X is getting some good press and a guy on the WS99 thread likes them a lot. Look like they might be good ones for not much. Try em out.
  
 Also. I will have some thoughts about the new Braiwaves Deltas.


----------



## ericp10

Have my Onkyo headphone (premium version). Amazon messed up my earphone order and had me waiting for months before they finally cancelled the order. I made a big stink about it and to appease me they gave me $30 back. So in essence I got the premium cable Onkyo headphone for the price of the non-premium cable one. 
  
 With that little back story out of the way, out of the box I am loving this Onkyo headphone. I really like the WS99, but this sound signature is more of what I hoped the WS99 would sound like. Now, the signatures aren't the same at all and I could live having both of those portables. If I had to choose one, however, I would choose the Onkyo. I'm expecting big things as it burns in. And someone stated these were on-ear headphones. Not to me. The cups surround my ears just fine, and I think it's more comfortable than the WS99. More impressions later.


----------



## ericp10

Damn! Here we go!
  
  
http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-r3-dual-dynamic-iem-earphones


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice, you got them for a good deal. These titanium drivers is a new one for me. Don't know how long it takes to burn in titanium drivers. If you take your pads off they are completely metal looking drivers which is kinda cool..I remember reading the PRo900 thread and how long it took for guys to get those drivers to tame and I suspect these headphones will be no different but also the upgraded cable which will require a longer burn in time as well. So I am gonna go by the 200 rule. Unknown drivers. That would be the base hours. We will see how they sound about this time next week. 
  
 Look forward to read what you got to say about them. Commence burn in.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Damn! Here we go!
> 
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-r3-dual-dynamic-iem-earphones


 
 Ya I got an email from them about those.. I hope these are a vast improvement over the R1s  Wait. What happened to R2s? Or did they skip that all together for the R3? Lol. Anybody game to try these out?
  
 On a similar front. Looks like them $20 Braiwaves Deltas are the real deal from early reviews. http://www.head-fi.org/t/680253/brainwavz-delta-iems-new-low-cost-champs#post_9775513
  


 Interesting.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Ya I got an email from them about those.. I hope these are a vast improvement over the R1s  Wait. What happened to R2s? Or did they skip that all together for the R3? Lol. Anybody game to try these out?
> 
> On a similar front. Looks like them $20 Braiwaves Deltas are the real deal from early reviews. http://www.head-fi.org/t/680253/brainwavz-delta-iems-new-low-cost-champs#post_9775513
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was reading some article when the developers were testing these. One of the engineers stated that he love the sound of the FXZ100, and that these were being tuned to sound like a refined version of that earphone. Works for me if they pulled it off. Actually, I didn't hate the R1. I thought it had excellent imaging and spacing between instruments and vocals. Too me it was only lacking in refinement of sound. If these babies are a refined FXZ100, I'm all in. I never put my FXZ100 up for sale. It's special to me.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Nice, you got them for a good deal. These titanium drivers is a new one for me. Don't know how long it takes to burn in titanium drivers. If you take your pads off they are completely metal looking drivers which is kinda cool..I remember reading the PRo900 thread and how long it took for guys to get those drivers to tame and I suspect these headphones will be no different but also the upgraded cable which will require a longer burn in time as well. So I am gonna go by the 200 rule. Unknown drivers. That would be the base hours. We will see how they sound about this time next week.
> 
> Look forward to read what you got to say about them. Commence burn in.


 
  
 If I'm not mistaken, Dsnuts, the RE-400 use titanium drivers (and I think the TDK IE-800, but I'm not 100 percent sure on that one). It just needs a bit more bass, the RE-400's sound is outstanding to my ears!


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> *If I'm not mistaken*, Dsnuts, the RE-400 use titanium drivers (and I think the TDK IE-800, but I'm not 100 percent sure on that one). It just needs a bit more bass, the RE-400's sound is outstanding to my ears!


 
 you'r not.
 from hifiman site


> *The RE-400 Waterline* by HiFiMAN is a premium quality, high-performance In-Ear Monitor (IEM) that sets the standard for others to follow. Featuring advanced ergonomics for superb fit, and premium materials such as *Titanium *Diapharagm, Neodymium magnet and OFC Copper cabling, RE-400 represents best-in-class performance and comfort.
> 
> *Features:*
> Advanced ergonomics
> ...


----------



## quartertone

I'm really curious how the arrived at that shape for the R3.


----------



## PeterDLai

quartertone said:


> I'm really curious how the arrived at that shape for the R3.


 
  
They talked about it a bit back in May:
  


> About the design & build:
> 
> We really wanted to keep with a industrial look The R3 so we choose to make it out of high grade, CNC cut aluminum and went with keeping the natural color of the metal instead of coloring it, the housings are not light weight either. The metal housing is not small, this i do believe may cause some people with smaller ears to have some problem with wearing these in a over the ear manner, but they can also be worn straight down. The nozzle had to be extended a few times to ensure that most people would not have a problem with insertion.
> 
> We really felt that for dual dynamic drivers to fully shine the positioning of the speakers was critical, we felt that the speakers being next to each other or one behind the other not really the most efficient way to get the most out of a dynamic speakers, the two methods of positioning are what you normally find in dual dynamic earphones, like our R1. Instead we came up with the idea of positioning them facing each other but with ample space so that one would not affect the others performance. We really weren't sure how this type of positioning would affect the sound, i've never really seen earphones with speakers positioned in such a way, it was a gamble and with the rightly tuned drivers we found a good synergy that produced some very good results. More on the SQ later.


----------



## quartertone

I'm really tempted. I have a feeling I might bite once there are one or two good reviews.


----------



## daveyostrow

yea they look a bit awkward, like plumbing pipes in your ears. interested in hearing them at some point.


----------



## DannyBai

New toy landed today.  Should bring my listening to another level, me thinks.


----------



## waynes world

Wow Danny - congrats!





 Reading up a bit about it here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/608098/review-yulong-d100-mkii-dac-an-update-to-an-already-excellent-device
  
 Impressive.


----------



## PeterDLai

If you are willing to wait for Amazon Japan to restock and willing to use a third-party forwarding service (like Tenso), the Philips Fidelio S2 is at its lowest price I've seen: ￥ 8,672, which seems to be about $86 USD at the current exchange rate. In my experience, Tenso service and shipping fees come out to about $15-20, so even with that tacked on, it's still quite a bit cheaper than buying from a reseller on eBay ($138 at the time of this posting).
  
 At the moment, they say that it will ship "within 1 to 3 months", but I've found that their estimates aren't very accurate and oftentimes they'll get stock in much sooner. YMMV, of course.
  
*EDIT:* The white/gold version is currently in stock for ￥ 8,955 (around $89 USD) if you don't want to wait or want that color scheme instead.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Wow Danny - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Wayne.  I think I'm gonna like it very much.
  


peterdlai said:


> If you are willing to wait for Amazon Japan to restock and willing to use a third-party forwarding service (like Tenso), the Philips Fidelio S2 is at its lowest price I've seen: ￥ 8,672, which seems to be about $86 USD at the current exchange rate. In my experience, Tenso service and shipping fees come out to about $20, so even with that tacked on, it's still quite a bit cheaper than buying from a reseller on eBay ($138 at the time of this posting).
> 
> At the moment, they say that it will ship "within 1 to 3 months", but I've found that their estimates aren't very accurate and oftentimes they'll get stock in much sooner. YMMV, of course.
> 
> *EDIT:* The white/gold version is currently in stock for ￥ 8,955 (around $89 USD) if you don't want to wait or want that color scheme instead.


 
 That's a damn good deal and a bargain based on sound.


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> ....
> 
> On a similar front. Looks like them $20 Braiwaves Deltas are the real deal from early reviews. http://www.head-fi.org/t/680253/brainwavz-delta-iems-new-low-cost-champs#post_9775513


 
  
 That dragon2knight guy seems to own only Brainwavz headphones - look at the list of his posts.
 In the profile he claims to own many other phones, but never posts in any non-Brainwavz threads.
 Doesn't seem trustworthy.


----------



## jant71

Well I, if you remember from a few pages back, have the Brainwavz S1 and can vouch for them. Still a little driver flex and the highs are going through a bright period at the moment but their new drivers sound very good. I already said that the $60 S1 is more colored but technically as good as the VSD1 and more fun. Beefier build, can be worn both ways easier and has better accs. Worth the $60 no doubt. 
  
 I think Dweaver and Zelda will have Delta's as well. They seem to be legit and they are only $20.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dweaver got his I believe and he seemed to be impressed as well. I take more stock on his assessment more so than anyone else on that thread. If I remember correctly that dragon2knight guy was the one that started the hype train on the R1s and he seems to be more impressed with the deltas. In any case I will get my pair soon. Will let you guys know the skinny. As for the S3 I am thinking just from a design perspective that they might have something with their acoustic chamber design..That housing is big, which is actually a good thing.
  
 Ultimately they might have something with this design..Hope those end up being a good one. Would be shocked if they end up sounding as good as the KEF M200.
  
 Congrats on the Yulong Danny. I know you been patiently waiting for that unit. It is always nice to get a new higher end source. Glad that panned out. I was so tempted to jump on that deal..


----------



## DannyBai

Glad you're liking those Onkyo headphones already Eric. It's a good sound and mine have over 100 hours now and sounds good. 

DX50 delivery tomorrow. : p


----------



## daveyostrow

yea the design is somewhat intimidating, but who cares if it works. the r1 were nice but not mind blowing like these hopefully are. the cks1000 for example are very impressive, they manage to have a great 3d effect with just one driver. highs are still harsh compared to the fx700, which have a similar sound. fx700 tend to have more midbass and not as forward a presentation.
  
 danny, how many hours do you propose for the cks1000 sweet spot?


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote:


dannybai said:


> New toy landed today.  Should bring my listening to another level, me thinks.


 
 Nice! Mine should be arriving any day now


----------



## kjk1281

peterdlai said:


> Yes, please! The first post translation makes them sound really promising.
> 
> Thanks again.




No problem!




> .
> *Day 5 with the DN-1000*
> 
> Bass seems to have tightened up. Since it’s hard to distinguish the changes with burn-in when listening to the earphones alone, I often compare them as time progresses with other references. It is then that I realize just how resolving these earphones can be.
> ...


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> If you are willing to wait for Amazon Japan to restock and willing to use a third-party forwarding service (like Tenso), the Philips Fidelio S2 is at its lowest price I've seen: ￥ 8,672, which seems to be about $86 USD at the current exchange rate. In my experience, Tenso service and shipping fees come out to about $15-20, so even with that tacked on, it's still quite a bit cheaper than buying from a reseller on eBay ($138 at the time of this posting).
> 
> At the moment, they say that it will ship "within 1 to 3 months", but I've found that their estimates aren't very accurate and oftentimes they'll get stock in much sooner. YMMV, of course.
> 
> *EDIT:* The white/gold version is currently in stock for ￥ 8,955 (around $89 USD) if you don't want to wait or want that color scheme instead.


 
  
 Amazon Japan and Tenso have been working flawlessly for myself and others for a long time, so nobody should worry about using them. And that sure is a great price!


----------



## wafflezz

Does anyone have a FR graph of the m200?


----------



## DannyBai

Man that DUNU sounds almost too interesting not to try.  I really want those Sony's though.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Glad you're liking those Onkyo headphones already Eric. It's a good sound and mine have over 100 hours now and sounds good.
> 
> DX50 delivery tomorrow. : p


 
  
 Can't wait to read your thoughts on the DX50, DannyBai.

 Is that one ebay store the only place to buy the Dunu DN-1K


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Can't wait to read your thoughts on the DX50, DannyBai.
> 
> Is that one ebay store the only place to buy the Dunu DN-1K


 
  
 That's the only one I've seen so far after doing some searches.  I wish the price was just a bit cheaper.  I wonder if it sounds any better than the H200's.  I have my doubts but still very curious because of the tuning feature and I've liked some of the previous DUNU products.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> That's the only one I've seen so far after doing some searches.  I wish the price was just a bit cheaper.  I wonder if it sounds any better than the H200's.  I have my doubts but still very curious because of the tuning feature and I've liked some of the previous DUNU products.


 
  
 Yeah, the packaging doesn't seem to make it clear if it is one or dual BAs working with the dynamic driver.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, the packaging doesn't seem to make it clear if it is one or dual BAs working with the dynamic driver.


 
  
 The DUNU page says 10mm dynamic and balanced armature.  I think it's one and one.  Seems to make sense at that price.  
  
 linky:
  
 http://www.dunu.com.cn/productshow.php?cid=5&id=70


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> The DUNU page says 10mm dynamic and balanced armature.  I think it's one and one.  Seems to make sense at that price.
> 
> linky:
> 
> http://www.dunu.com.cn/productshow.php?cid=5&id=70


 
  
 wrong! it's a dual ba + dynamic


----------



## DannyBai

zelda said:


> wrong! it's a dual ba + dynamic


 
  
 Share some info. then Zelda!! 
  
 I can't find any.


----------



## Dsnuts

A little update on the Geek ya'll Final enclosure. Looks killer in all aluminum. And this confirms android compatibility.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> The DUNU page says 10mm dynamic and balanced armature.  I think it's one and one.  Seems to make sense at that price.
> 
> linky:
> 
> http://www.dunu.com.cn/productshow.php?cid=5&id=70


----------



## DannyBai

Here's some links for anyone interested:  
  
 Nice review:
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11038146-1-1.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddunu%2Bdn-1000%26start%3D10%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den
  
 This guy says it's two BA and 1 dynamic:
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/-/CategoryCD%3D2046/SortID%3D16538651/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddunu%2Bdn-1000%26start%3D20%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26biw%3D1565%26bih%3D915


----------



## waynes world

Those silver bullets have had my name on them since the first time I laid eyes on them!


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> Share some info. then Zelda!!
> 
> I can't find any.


 
  
 similar configuration as the Akg's k3003. same dual BA TWFK version. dont know about the DD yet
 but you'd wait a bit more before getting them.


----------



## DannyBai

zelda said:


> similar configuration as the Akg's k3003. same dual BA TWFK version. dont know about the DD yet
> but you'd wait a bit more before getting them.


 
  
 Very tempting but hopefully someone else will take the plunge.


----------



## Zelda

i'd get a pair. but only after they're *really* ready


----------



## quartertone

dannybai said:


> Nice review:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11038146-1-1.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddunu%2Bdn-1000%26start%3D10%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den


 
   
 Wow, Google did quite a job on that one... I especially like: "Wait, are you Tyrant?"
  
  
 Quote:


waynes world said:


> Those silver bullets have had my name on them since the first time I laid eyes on them!


 
  
 It seems they're actually black, which I like much better.


----------



## Mackem

Damn that's a good price for the S2s from Amazon JP. Do I get them as an upgrade for my Carbo Bassos, shell out the extra for the Onkyo IE-HF300 or get something else..
  
 It's not that I don't like the sound of the Carbo Bassos; in fact, I love the sound signature as it has just enough bass for me, but it's build quality that leaves a lot to be desired for me (Driver flex pissing me off, cable seems a bit flimsy etc.). I just want something with a similar / the same sound signature but better _quality_ sound as well as improved build quality.
  
 That's the good (and bad!) thing about discovering so many good IEMs; I can't decide which ones to get!


----------



## PeterDLai

dannybai said:


> Nice review:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-11038146-1-1.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddunu%2Bdn-1000%26start%3D10%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den


 
  
 That review was brought up earlier last month and kova4a mentioned that the unit reviewed was a beta version, so I presume that the final production units are actually silver.
  
 I've come across some brief impressions from some Vietnamese sites as well, but I can't read those either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have fun with Google Translate if you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least there's some nice pictures, and it does seem like they mention it as dual-BA/dynamic configured ("Thử nghiệm sơ bộ cho thấy, chiếc tai nghe với *2 driver Balanced Armature và 1 driver Dynamic* này tái tạo chất âm rất giàu tình cảm.").
  




  


waynes world said:


> Those silver bullets have had my name on them since the first time I laid eyes on them!


 
  
 Take one for the team.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> Damn that's a good price for the S2s from Amazon JP. Do I get them as an upgrade for my Carbo Bassos, shell out the extra for the Onkyo IE-HF300 or get something else..
> 
> It's not that I don't like the sound of the Carbo Bassos; in fact, I love the sound signature as it has just enough bass for me, but it's build quality that leaves a lot to be desired for me (Driver flex pissing me off, cable seems a bit flimsy etc.). I just want something with a similar / the same sound signature but better _quality_ sound as well as improved build quality.
> 
> That's the good (and bad!) thing about discovering so many good IEMs; I can't decide which ones to get!




Lol we all know you are looking for an upgrade to your Bassos as you've mentioned it like 20 times now.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Those silver bullets have had my name on them since the first time I laid eyes on them!


 
  
  
 Man! Those are tempting... I haven't even bought the S2 yet! This hobby is driving me nuts!


----------



## slowpickr

I apologize if this has already been posted, but here is an interesting review of the Onkyo ES-FC300 out of the UK: 
  
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/headphones/1300237/onkyo-es-fc300


----------



## bhazard

Those DUNUs look awesome. If they could just get the price down a bit and be more widely available, I'd probably bite.
  
 I also just bought the Somic MH407 (a161p type rebrand) for $60. Once that comes in, I can give an update on SQ. I didn't see any impressions on it here, but $60 is an excellent price.


----------



## jekostas

Are we actually sure the Somic is a rebrand of the A161?  The impedance and sensitivity specs are very different.


----------



## bhazard

jekostas said:


> Are we actually sure the Somic is a rebrand of the A161?  The impedance and sensitivity specs are very different.


 
  
 Only one way to find out. I just don't have the A161 to compare it to.


----------



## Mackem

gee simpson said:


> Lol we all know you are looking for an upgrade to your Bassos as you've mentioned it like 20 times now.


 
  
 Just thought I'd mentioned it again for good measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That statement could apply to almost anything; the CKN70s have been mentioned in this thread over 20 times, as have many other phones. Nice to know I've got someone paying such close attention to my posts though, albeit counting incorrectly.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Just thought I'd mentioned it again for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Personally from what I have been reading/hearing from our esteemed peers, the S2's have wonderful SQ especially if you are amping them. They would certainly be a nice upgrade for you, and for their approx $120 total price, would be excellent best bang for buck. Again though, you would probably want to be amping them (anyone chime in if I'm wrong about this).


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Personally from what I have been reading/hearing from our esteemed peers, the S2's have wonderful SQ especially if you are amping them. They would certainly be a nice upgrade for you, and for their approx $120 total price, would be excellent best bang for buck. Again though, you would probably want to be amping them (anyone chime in if I'm wrong about this).


 
  
 They definitely benefit from amping, but mostly because they are so transparent. They don't need it, but you will appreciate the difference in sound if you have multiple amps/sources.


----------



## ericp10

So I'm loving the heck out to the Onkyo headphones (more than WS99), but are the earphones $104?


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> Just thought I'd mentioned it again for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was being sarcastic, I was obviously exaggerating the number but it has been a lot. It's hard not to notice tbh, so no I'm not stalking you in case you were worried...


----------



## kalbee

ericp10 said:


> So I'm loving the heck out to the Onkyo headphones (more than WS99), but are the earphones $104?



They have the weird tendency to pull on my hair... Does that happen to you?
At the place with the screwed on cover for the headband adjustment.


----------



## ericp10

kalbee said:


> They have the weird tendency to pull on my hair... Does that happen to you?
> At the place with the screwed on cover for the headband adjustment.


 
  
 I keep my head shaved, so no. lol


----------



## Mackem

exesteils said:


> They definitely benefit from amping, but mostly because they are so transparent. They don't need it, but you will appreciate the difference in sound if you have multiple amps/sources.


 
  
 I have a Xonar DG soundcard, not sure how much that would help?


----------



## 7S Cameron

[quotePPP name="Gee Simpson" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-onkyo-phones-pg-904-geek-dac-pg888-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/14100#post_9794490"]
I was being sarcastic, I was obviously exaggerating the number but it has been a lot. It's hard not to notice tbh, so no I'm not stalking you in case you were worried... 
[/quote]
Are you still rollin with the CKN70s?


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> I have a Xonar DG soundcard, not sure how much that would help?


 
  
 That should do fine. I run them out of my iphone and sometimes directly from the headphone jack of my laptop without problems.


----------



## PeterDLai

Seems like the MA750/MA600 won't be available at Amazon until mid-October.
  
Quote: 





> We've been in touch with Amazon and due to delays outwith our control, units will not be in stock until mid-October. We can only offer our sincerest apologies and hope you're still keen to get a set. Thanks, RHA.


----------



## Mackem

exesteils said:


> That should do fine. I run them out of my iphone and sometimes directly from the headphone jack of my laptop without problems.


 
  
 Hehe, it's tempting..


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> I keep my head shaved, so no. lol


 
  
 You mean you don't normally look like Miles Davis with a trumpet in his hand?


----------



## ericp10

carlsan said:


> You mean you don't normally look like Miles Davis with a trumpet in his hand?


 
  
 If his head was shaved. lol


----------



## ericp10

Guess what is my go to universal back and forth to work now (and it's not the M200, which I think is my best sounding universal I have right now).
  
  
  
  
 It is the............................................................................
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 S2!!!  So that should tell you something if you look at the universals I own or have owned.


----------



## Dsnuts

218 pages later..
  
 Ok so here we go..I remember when I first joined this community I was looking for excellence in sound but not something that was like a CIEM or so expensive that people could buy them without taking out a small mortgage. That was when I took a chance on a no named brand for iems many of you guys know.. Monoprice.. They had a very interesting looking iem called the MP8320..I remember like it was yesterday the first time I threw them in my ears.
  

 Semi open and a sound that punched way above their price. Costing a whole $7.11.. It was a tough sell as I would go onto suggestion threads and suggest these of all earphones...You guys can only imagine the crickets I was met with. Needless to say, guys didn't take my suggestion seriously. But there is a reason why these sound like they do. First they have an over sized 14.2mm driver that is capable of giving a real nice taste of hi fi sound for peanuts..These things properly amped and you are gonna question your high end phone purchases after sitting with these in your ears. Lol Anyway so why am I talking MP8320?
  
 Well what I am about the introduce to this thread is something that shares more than few design cues and sound from this cheapo wonder.. I always wished there was a high end version of this design. Only if these guys took this dish dynamic semi open sound seriously and came up with what is a big leap in this particular design in sound .What I would pay for a high end version of this earphone?
  
 No Monoprice didn't come out with some stupid high end version of these but even a better more reputable manufacturer we all know came out with an iem that frankly took me by complete surprise.. You guys might have read the thread on these or read how Joker gave the wall of fame at innerfidelity which you can read here. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/philips-fidelio-s1-and-s2-ear-headphones
  
 So what is it that I am listening to as I write this?

  
 It is Philips new Fidelio S2...So only once on this thread where I pretty much ordered guys to go out and buy an iem the MH1C which for the price was too good not to recommend. If those had better cord I think those would have a much better following. I am gonna do it again.. GO BUY THIS IEM!! Like now! This is what you get in the box
  

  
 A complete set of silicones and 2 pairs of complys.. The build is absolutely solid without the ridged dumb cord qualities of the old MH1C. These are made for use on your smart phones and i devices as they have a mic on them with and on and off button. Being semi open. You figure you would sacrifice a lot of isolation. These isolate better than you would think for being semi open using complys.. So these have a 13.5mm dynamic dish driver which you guys by now should be very familiar with.
  
 MP8320, TT Isaurus, the countless Sony and AT iems all use this dish design and I think for a good reason.. From my experience the larger single dish dynamics amp better than any other style of iems.. It seems the bigger the driver the better they seem to scale to bigger sound.
  
 If you guys haven't thought about these iems. I bet you will now because these sound absolutely spectacular in every way.. Many of you guys have owned the old SHE3580 and the many various cheapo Philips phones..You guys ever thought what would happen if they threw their energies into a high end sound?. This is essentially what you get as a result. An outstanding performer that got me crazy last night as I was listening trying to figure out flaws in their presentation and execution. Philips simply knocked one out of the park fellas. At the cost of what I bought this for I would have easily payed twice or even 3Xs..First there is the stage. I don't know if I was flipping my lid but pending on track it has an expansive sound that seem to scale to the actual recording. Amazing. I was surrounded by a full 3D type presentation that got me excited about what I was listening to..
  
 This is more than just a discovery fellas.. These set the bar for single dynamics.. I couldn't get over how awesome these things sounded to my ears. And this was on open box. As I am listening to them now. Everything about the sound is on point..The sheer abilities of these earphones are astounding. The sound is high end that is tuned masterfully by Philips. All that I consider proper.. Stage is one. Balance is another. Cohesiveness. Flawless tonality. Prat is absolutely excellent.
  
 Since I am at my home by myself. I was in my underwear jumping around this morning listening to these with my Sony Z1060 as soon as I got up. Lol! I don't remember my Sony DAP sounding this good to be honest. The XBA-3 comes close but these take it a step forward..I don't know about you guys but I listen to all sorts of music depending on what is in my mix or mood and I threw the gamut for the test. Unreal. These things sound not just good it is smile inducing toe tapping good with everything I threw at it. Be it rock, metal, jazz, soul, hip hop, trance, blues, vocals..
  
 I would say these have more neutrality than most iems on this thread. Most being bass heavy but we are talking about Philips. Much like JVC and AT.. I haven't heard a Philips earphone that was lacking in that department..The sheer ability of these fantastic high res drivers are simply outstanding..You want bass. You get quality.. You want female vocals that gives you goose bumps. Check..You want to hear the crunch of them guitars. You want that out of your head sound experience and fantastic layering.. These have all of that..These adapt to the type of music your listening to and then excels at the genre, I don't remember too many iems that has this ability. Lesser iems excel as some but not all. These sound great for everything. Stupendous sounding. Jaw drop inducing quality we are talking about here. Lol.   
  

  
 So not only are they uber stylie.. They don't look like mini hair dryers in your ears. Those grills mean business out back. These earphones I consider significant in every way..I will say it again.. I will say this thread has one major theme in all the iems introduced here which is value. Is there value in a $115 iem? Are you kidding? GO BUY THESE.!! LIKE NOW!
  
  
 As always.. Happy listening fellas.. Oh yea I almost forgot to mention. I was so floored by the sheer quality in my ears I had to go big time.. You bet I order a set of these.

 Fidelio X1. Come to papa!
  
 Update..218 pages of thread later I am happy to report. The S2 is my favorite iem this year and the X1 my favorite headphone this year..Do I think these belong in people collections.? Absolutely. Some of the best examples of sheer engineering and what is possible with solid tuning..Guys that got one or both know exactly what I am talking about. Guys that are curious to know. Go for it. You will definitely get your monies worth in sound and much more.
  
 Enjoy my friends and remember, friends don't let friends listen to junk.


----------



## PeterDLai

ericp10 said:


> Guess what is my go to universal back and forth to work now (and it's not the M200, which I think is my best sounding universal I have right now).


 
  
 Is there a specific reason why you don't use the M200 instead?
  
 Also, how's the driver flex for you? I'm about to send mine off back to KEF because the left channel's low frequency driver broke on me. I'm not sure if the driver flex had any part in its demise but I'm suspicious it might have something to do with it.


----------



## Dsnuts

peterdlai said:


> Is there a specific reason why you don't use the M200 instead?
> 
> Also, how's the driver flex for you? I'm about to send mine off back to KEF because the left channel's low frequency driver broke on me. I'm not sure if the driver flex had any part in its demise but I'm suspicious it might have something to do with it.


 
 I was getting driver pop as well when I was trying to get them to fit correct. One has to wonder if this will be a problem for the KEF earphones. It is too bad too as they sounded awesome to me but you can have the best sounding set of earphones in the world and that sound won't matter much if you end up fidgeting with the phones 90% of the time.
  
 I look forward to whatever those guys do for their next round. I hope they learn from the design flaws of the M200.


----------



## PeterDLai

peterdlai said:


> If you are willing to wait for Amazon Japan to restock and willing to use a third-party forwarding service (like Tenso), the Philips Fidelio S2 is at its lowest price I've seen: ￥ 8,672, which seems to be about $86 USD at the current exchange rate. In my experience, Tenso service and shipping fees come out to about $15-20, so even with that tacked on, it's still quite a bit cheaper than buying from a reseller on eBay ($138 at the time of this posting).
> 
> At the moment, they say that it will ship "within 1 to 3 months", but I've found that their estimates aren't very accurate and oftentimes they'll get stock in much sooner. YMMV, of course.
> 
> *EDIT:* The white/gold version is currently in stock for ￥ 8,955 (around $89 USD) (price went up!) if you don't want to wait or want that color scheme instead.


 
  
 As I said previously, Amazon Japan's stock arrival estimates are never quite accurate as they have 4 units of the black model in stock at the time of this posting for the same ￥ 8,672 price. Go! Just noticed that the white model went back to normal pricing (￥ 11,300 or about $113 USD) since my last post, BTW. So if you want the black model, now might be the best time to get it.


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> As I said previously, Amazon Japan's stock arrival estimates are never quite accurate as they have 4 units of the black model in stock at the time of this posting for the same ￥ 8,672 price. Go! Just noticed that the white model went back to normal pricing (￥ 11,300 or about $113 USD) since my last post, BTW. So if you want the black model, now might be the best time to get it.


 
  
  
 That's $89 Canadian


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> That's $89 Canadian


 
  
 ^ Then what are you waiting for.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Then what are you waiting for.


 
  
 Waiting for you to tell me that I shouldn't be getting the M200's instead


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Waiting for you to tell me that I shouldn't be getting the M200's instead


 
  
 ^ Why not just get both, simple really.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Why not just get both, simple really.


 
  
 Simple for you master trolls maybe!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

decisions, decisions,  should i send my onkyos back, which are just burning in,
 and order the S2?  And what happened to the love for the ath cks1000?
 both of those were japanese golden ear audio award winners...


----------



## Fizban

Guuuuuuys!
  
 Nobody is helping me at CKS1000 thread!
  
 Lemme post my question here:
  
 CKS1000 and CKS1000LTD, any diff in sound?
 CKS1000LTD cheaper now.
  
 And is CKS1000 a true upgrade to my beloved carbo basso?
  
  
  
  
 Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ericp10

peterdlai said:


> Is there a specific reason why you don't use the M200 instead?
> 
> Also, how's the driver flex for you? I'm about to send mine off back to KEF because the left channel's low frequency driver broke on me. I'm not sure if the driver flex had any part in its demise but I'm suspicious it might have something to do with it.


 
  
 Last question first: I've been somewhat lucky in not experience driver flex in my IEMs.
  
 First question: The S2 has an incredible sound, but it's just a more comfortable fit for my ears when moving about. Not that the M200 is not comfortable for me, but the S2 has more comfort. In addition, the M200(and the M500) I feel are a bit too flashy out and about. I don't live in a rough neighborhood, but I get too many looks and it draws too much attention. Yes, the S2 is flashy too, but in a more subtle way. I do take the M200 every now and then, but I prefer to just lounge with it and listen at home.


----------



## DannyBai

Both CKS1000's are the same I believe. Just the color is different. It is an upgrade in sound but its got a whole different presentation. 

Glad I already bought the S2 because that huge write up would have me sold.


----------



## sfwalcer

fizban said:


> Guuuuuuys!
> 
> Nobody is helping me at CKS1000 thread!
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Welp if you actually diligently read/ follow this thread this matter has already been addressed. But let me link ya' to it just in case.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-onkyo-phones-pg-904-geek-dac-pg888-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/10740#post_9523049
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-onkyo-phones-pg-904-geek-dac-pg888-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/10725
  
 The Jpnese sure thinks they sound different??? But just how exactly different it's still a mystery.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> decisions, decisions,  should i send my onkyos back, which are just burning in,
> and order the S2?  And what happened to the love for the ath cks1000?
> both of those were japanese golden ear audio award winners...


 
  
 CKS1000 still gets love and is a great phone, but some of us who own it have just found some others that's taking most of our attention right now. Look, although I think the S2 and M200 are technically better than the CKS1000, those two phones may not meet your sound signature preference (I would be surprise if it didn't, but that could happen). As a matter of fact, I've seen about two to four people on this thread say they didn't care for the S2, or that it was boring to them (it's pretty neutral, but a full sound with bass). So, from what you've read, if you think the CKS1000 would suit you more than the S2 or M200, then by all means you should go for it.


----------



## Fizban

Oooooooooo thanks sfwalcer!

 Yeah I saw those posts but they do not address whether there's any difference in sound between CKS1000 and CKS1000LTD.
  
 It's perception that they may be different.
 No real-world comparative tests.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> *Both CKS1000's are the same I believe. Just the color is different. It is an upgrade in sound but its got a whole different presentation.*
> 
> Glad I already bought the S2 because that huge write up would have me sold.


 
 WRONG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and i got those M200 tips you sent me Danny, D'YAM they are nowhere similar to the tips i got from my used set. They are SOOOO much bigger. LMAO, will see how they fit/ sound later on. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Hows that retagging happenin Danny? DX50 in the house..
  
 The power of suggestion. So upon checking on Amazon I see they have sold out of the RHA large tips I posted earlier..I wanted to check those out with my kids order of minecraft Legos. Gotta throw in something something for me too. Lol..Will have to order direct from RHA it seems.
  
 Anybody here try those out yet? Gotta report and let us know how they are..


----------



## doctorjazz

Already ordered S2 as well, waiting for delivery, sounds like a winner. CKS 1k fussy about source, as noted earlier, have some coloration and didn't pair well with X3 (though I found the X3/line out/ALO Continental amp A match made in heaven). The 1k was also tough fit for me...REALLY BIG! Complys helped, couldn't get a good fit until then. Not everyone's cuppa joe.


----------



## Fizban

dannybai said:


> Both CKS1000's are the same I believe. Just the color is different. It is an upgrade in sound but its got a whole different presentation.
> 
> Glad I already bought the S2 because that huge write up would have me sold.


 
  
 DaaaannnyyyyBaaaaiiii

 I don't get it.
 You claim both are the same but it's an upgrade in sound? And different presentation?

 Sounds absolutely contradictory.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> Oh and i got those M200 tips you sent me Danny, D'YAM they are nowhere similar to the tips i got from my used set. They are SOOOO much bigger. LMAO, will see how they fit/ sound later on. Thanks again!!!




Tells you how much I know about gears. No wonder I liked Ds's 1K's more than mine. Plus his had major burn in. Let me know on the tips and you got screwed from the buyer. Why keep the KEF tips, don't get it. 




dsnuts said:


> Hows that retagging happenin Danny? DX50 in the house..
> 
> The power of suggestion. So upon checking on Amazon I see they have sold out of the RHA large tips I posted earlier..I wanted to check those out with my kids order of minecraft Legos. Gotta throw in something something for me too. Lol..Will have to order direct from RHA it seems.
> 
> Anybody here try those out yet? Gotta report and let us know how they are..




The sound of this combo is unreal. I'm beyond amazed of the sound on this thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup. The S2 I kinda predicted will sound great using the DX50. In fact the S2 actually sounds great from every source I own. Something I learned from the S2. It is so resolving in so many ways it will adapt to any source and show you what the source can do.
  
 The more neutrality, stage and ability the more the phone will adapt to the signature and power of that particular source. The S2 sounds amazing on the X3 as well as my NFB-5. Another reason to get an S2 happening in your life. Cant wait to get that DX50 happening.
  
 I would have tried them Dunu phones but unfortunately I spent that money towards the DX50. I am gonna see if I can save a bit for them new Sony hybrid phones however. Those..Ooooo.


----------



## Dsnuts

fizban said:


> DaaaannnyyyyBaaaaiiii
> 
> I don't get it.
> You claim both are the same but it's an upgrade in sound? And different presentation?
> ...


 
 If you like the musicality and coloration of the bassos. You actually have 2 choices. The new Onkyo phones and the CKS1000.. Both are what your looking for but if you got your mind set on the CKS1000. Give them a go..The bassos are great but the CKS1000 is at another level for that type of sound your looking for.


----------



## DannyBai

fizban said:


> DaaaannnyyyyBaaaaiiii
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> ...




I meant an upgrade in sound and presentation from the Basso's. I had no idea the two 1K's were different in sound.


----------



## Fizban

dsnuts said:


> If you like the musicality and coloration of the bassos. You actually have 2 choices. The new Onkyo phones and the CKS1000.. Both are what your looking for but if you got your mind set on the CKS1000. Give them a go..The bassos are great but the CKS1000 is at another level for that type of sound your looking for.


 
  
 I'm particularly impressed with how the bassos do placement. Makes lots of sense and very emotive.
  
 In fact, the fxz200, while technically better, fail to hit me as involving as the bassos.

 Thank you for your input.


----------



## waynes world

@Fizban, the 1k's are like the basso's on steroids. Maybe St will chime in - he has listened to the basso's, z200's and the 1k's.


----------



## waynes world

^ St = Sf = Sfwalcer (obviously lol)


----------



## Fizban

waynes world said:


> @Fizban, the 1k's are like the basso's on steroids. Maybe St will chime in - he has listened to the basso's, z200's and the 1k's.


 
  
 Yay.
 Melikes.
  
 SOOOOOO: CKS1000 and CKS1000LTD, just color difference?
 Any conclusive....well....conclusion?


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Yup. The S2 I kinda predicted will sound great using the DX50. In fact the S2 actually sounds great from every source I own. Something I learned from the S2. It is so resolving in so many ways it will adapt to any source and show you what the source can do.
> 
> The more neutrality, stage and ability the more the phone will adapt to the signature and power of that particular source. The S2 sounds amazing on the X3 as well as my NFB-5. Another reason to get an S2 happening in your life. Cant wait to get that DX50 happening.
> 
> I would have tried them Dunu phones but unfortunately I spent that money towards the DX50. I am gonna see if I can save a bit for them new Sony hybrid phones however. Those..Ooooo.




Now I'm questioning myself for liking the Onkyos more than the S2.... Time to bring them out for another round. 

Yeah, the new Sony Hybrid IEMs look promising. Seems like the have the same lead designer as the EX1000s, which are already amazing if not for the upper treble spike. I'm expecting great things from these


----------



## daveyostrow

> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So not only are they uber stylie.. They don't look like mini hair dryers in your ears. Those grills mean business out back. These earphones I consider significant in every way..I will say it again.. I will say this thread has one major theme in all the iems introduced here which is value. Is there value in a $115 iem? Are you kidding? GO BUY THESE.!! LIKE NOW!


 
 Stylish indeed, but where are they $115?
 I should have mine soon as well... and hopefully ill be able to decide what to sell.


----------



## kalbee

Well... quite honestly I only got to listen to one S2 unit and did not like it at all. Maybe it was broken though; I'll at least give it that much benefit of doubt because there was bass... and the rest isn't worth talking about. I had a good seal too.
  
 Loved the M200 though, if only the nozzle wasn't so huge!! would have bought one. On the spot maybe.
  
 But if you guys are liking those Onkyo headphones, look forward to these baddies:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/673292/tokyo-headphone-festival-presented-by-fujiya-avic-may-11-2013-pictorial/15#post_9655411
 They were right across from the ONKYO booth. I already liked those new ONKYO headphones prior to the Headphone Festival, went to check out their booth anyway. Then saw Fostex... why not, I had my T50RP with me at the time. And darrrn... the Fostex sounded fuller and better extended. They're supra aural though. And still no idea when and if they will be released :L the lady at the booth told me tentatively July... it's September now and I see nothing on the KOTORI website!!


----------



## waynes world

daveyostrow said:


> Stylish indeed, but where are they $115?
> I should have mine soon as well... and hopefully ill be able to decide what to sell.


 
  
 Amazon japan: 8672 yen = $87US + $20 tenso shipping = $107 US


----------



## Mackem

Was thinking of pulling the trigger on the S2s. Really good price even with Tenso fees and shipping to UK..Then I forgot I haven't verified my address and they'll likely go back up in price by the time I receive the verification letter


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Was thinking of pulling the trigger on the S2s. Really good price even with Tenso fees and shipping to UK..Then I forgot I haven't verified my address and they'll likely go back up in price by the time I receive the verification letter


 
  
 If you have a driver's license, just take a picture of it, and then black out everything except for your picture, name, address and date of birth (I think that's all they are looking for) using something like photoshop. Provide that to them, and you should get a verification email (not letter) very quickly (ie within a day or two).


----------



## PeterDLai

I'd be tempted to get a pair of the S2 myself, but so far it seems that everyone here with experience with both the S2 and M200 (DannyBai, Dsnuts, dweaver, ericp10, Exesteils, kalbee, etc.) are unanimously in favor of the KEF (with regard to sound, at least). Because the M200 fit my ears fine, I think I'm able to contain my curiosity (until the next big discovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  
 I'm scared someone's going to chime in and say they prefer the S2 now just to push me over the edge...


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> I'd be tempted to get a pair of the S2 myself, but so far it seems that everyone here with experience with both the S2 and M200 are unanimously in favor of the KEF (with regard to sound, at least). Because the M200 fit my ears fine, I think I'm able to contain my curiosity.
> 
> I'm scared someone's going to chime in and say they prefer the S2 now just to push me over the edge...


 
  
  Believe me Peter, the S2's are WAY better - I really think that you need them {take it from someone who hasn't heard either of them lol).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, if the M200's fit your ears and you are happy with their sound, then I think that you can safely give your wallet a break this time!


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't expect everyone to like the S2s as I do. I know they are not gonna be everyone cup o tea.. I think much of it will be determined by your taste in sound as a preference. 
  
 For me I like all sorts of different sounds the only ones I don't care for is bass anemic ones. On the other hand I don't like phones with too much bass either.. The S2s only real issue is the way they sound not broken in. People will judge them or any phone for that matter based on an open box experience and I am gonna tell every single person that thinks about getting the S2. They need a long burn in. The upper registers on them can sound rough on open listen. Can sound analytical a bit sterile sounding even. It is the type of phone you have to own and go though the process and hear it mature over time. Once given ample burn in time. They start to show what they can do more and more with more use and more different gears.
  
 Burn in is not gonna magically transform phones to become another sound or anything like that but what it did for the S2 was give them more refinement balances and tames any type of peakiness heard on open listen..I kinda have a good feel for how phones will sound after some burn in even before burn in especially larger dynamics. Sure the S2 is not perfect..If I was to pin point on a flaw. Hmm I suppose if they had some better isolation, but then better isolation means sealing off the big grill in the back which means smaller stage.
  
 Maybe the depth, but then with my X3 and NFB-5 there is no lack of depth on the sounds. Hmm..The highs could be smoother perhaps. For $115 or so. All I am saying is. If anything happened to my pair. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Asap.


----------



## PeterDLai

waynes world said:


> Believe me Peter, the S2's are WAY better - I really think that you need them {take it from someone who hasn't heard either of them lol)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, nice try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On another note, it seems like Amazon Japan got in more stock of the Fidelio S2 as they're not showing how many are remaining anymore (indication of replenished stock, maybe). I just wonder if they're going to be raising the price back up anytime soon.


----------



## MrEleventy

I had the M200s in my amazon cart and I chickened out.  Good thing too because I just bought a pair from the fs threads for 140,  I recently got a pair of fisher audio dba-02 mkII. Really nice balanced sound, awesome sparkly highs, great imaging and separation, and nicely detailed. Wish it had a little more punch to the bass and a larger soundstage/ less forward presentation. I like them but I wish I got them before I went overboard with the t90s, they didn't wow me and I know it would've if I didn't have the t90s. I have higher expectations with the m200, they've built quite a reputation. 

E: If I'm not a fan of the sound or have fit issues, you guys get first dibs for the same price. Just so you'd know.


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.head-fi.org/t/681247/free-amp-giveaway-with-conditions-audio-gd-nfb-10se#post_9795969


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Now I'm questioning myself for liking the Onkyos more than the S2.... Time to bring them out for another round.
> 
> Yeah, the new Sony Hybrid IEMs look promising. Seems like the have the same lead designer as the EX1000s, which are already amazing if not for the upper treble spike. I'm expecting great things from these


 
 Na I don't blame you one bit. Like I said it will be more a sound preference than anything. I should be finishing up study for a test I have tomorrow but I had to take another listen to my Onkyos.. They keep on sounding better the more time they get the burn in.
  
 I was listening to my Bassos earlier as well and I have to say I feel like I am wealthy in the great sounding musical earphone realm. Lol. 
 In no particular order lets see we got the NE-700, IE-HF300, CKS1000, Bassos, XB90EX, Adiago III, FXZ200, CKM500, CKM99...My S2 seem to be the only neutralish phone in this crowd maybe that is why I enjoy em so much though I have to admit I didn't enjoy my GR07 or EX600 nearly as much.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Na I don't blame you one bit. Like I said it will be more a sound preference than anything. I should be finishing up study for a test I have tomorrow but I had to take another listen to my Onkyos.. They keep on sounding better the more time they get the burn in.
> 
> I was listening to my Bassos earlier as well and I have to say I feel like I am wealthy in the great sounding musical earphone realm. Lol.
> In no particular order lets see we got the NE-700, IE-HF300, CKS1000, Bassos, XB90EX, Adiago III, FXZ200, CKM500, CKM99...My S2 seem to be the only neutralish phone in this crowd maybe that is why I enjoy em so much though I have to admit I didn't enjoy my GR07 or EX600 nearly as much.


 
 Even though I love my CKN70s, your impressions of the S2s have me tempted. You seem to be blown away by the sound, they are only $115, and they have a microphone. I was going to get the Onkyos, but I will probably go with these instead. I'm a little worried since I've never really owned any neutral audio equipment that I know of. All my speakers and headphones have had some sort of color to them. Do they still have enough bass for dubstep?
  
 Another reason I want the S2s is because of your impressions with pairing the CKS1000s and the X3. Since I plan on getting the X3, I'd like my IEMs to pair with it well. Which means I need bright or neutral phones.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Na I don't blame you one bit. Like I said it will be more a sound preference than anything. I should be finishing up study for a test I have tomorrow but I had to take another listen to my Onkyos.. They keep on sounding better the more time they get the burn in.
> 
> I was listening to my Bassos earlier as well and I have to say I feel like I am wealthy in the great sounding musical earphone realm. Lol.
> In no particular order lets see we got the NE-700, IE-HF300, CKS1000, Bassos, XB90EX, Adiago III, FXZ200, CKM500, CKM99...My S2 seem to be the only neutralish phone in this crowd maybe that is why I enjoy em so much though I have to admit I didn't enjoy my GR07 or EX600 nearly as much.




Agreed. The GR07 were king when they came out but that's no longer the case. I like the S2, no doubt they stand out, even in this current market of excellent budget IEMs, but as I said, I tend to rank earphones based on how much I enjoy them on-the-go, so musicality and isolation is King to me. Given, the Onkyos don't scale nearly as amazing hooked up to my ODAC/O2 combo as the S2(seriously, what's up with that?). 2nd round of listening, after another 24hrs of burn, will start tonight, I'll look at them objectively this time instead of comparatively to musical phones.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Agreed. The GR07 were king when they came out but that's no longer the case. I like the S2, no doubt they stand out, even in this current market of excellent budget IEMs, but as I said, I tend to rank earphones based on how much I enjoy them on-the-go, so musicality and isolation is King to me. Given, the Onkyos don't scale nearly as amazing hooked up to my ODAC/O2 combo as the S2(seriously, what's up with that?). 2nd round of listening, after another 24hrs of burn, will start tonight, I'll look at them objectively this time instead of comparatively to musical phones.


----------



## daveyostrow

id be interested to hear from someone who heard both the s2 and the gr07BE, the bass addition may be just as warm as the s2... or warmer?


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> Another reason I want the S2s is because of your impressions with pairing the CKS1000s and the X3. *Since I plan on getting the X3, I'd like my IEMs to pair with it well. *Which means I need bright or neutral phones.


 
  
From X3 thread:
   





zach915m said:


> Tried the X3 out with my T-Peos H-200 and the synergy is better than with the Heir 5.0.  I think the Dark/Dark quality is why the Heir works better with LO to the the RSA Intruder where-as *the T-Peos sounds just brilliant right out of the X3.*  Has anyone else made the same observation with the H-200?  I am using complt 500's on the t-peos BTW.


 
  
 Just saying...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

got my Onkyos hf300 and am burning them in and burning in my x3.  how did your onkyos sound
 with the X3  DS?
  
 am waiting on whiterabbitjapan.com for a quote for shipping me the S2s.  they have done a good
 job getting me the tenores and bassos a few months ago.  both of which sound fantastic on my C3
 an upgrade to those on the x3 should be quite remarkable!!!!!!
 still musing over getting the 1Ks, but seems like too many birds in the nest...


----------



## Gee Simpson

How do the S2's compare sound wise to the CKN70's? Are they of a similar signature? Do the S2's have more quantity of bass?
  
 I'm thinking of getting these as they are cheaper than the CKS1000's but there are 2 things I'm worried about. I know people have been saying these aren't great for isolation but would I still be able to shut myself off from my surroundings if say, I was on a bus? Would I be able to hear people talking? Would they be able to hear my music? My second issue; How well do these sound without and amp/dac? Do they still sound great?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ericp10

Bought the W4(r) again. Thinking about selling the wonderful H-200. Probably. Nothing wrong with the sound at all, just enjoying the M200 and S2 more. And I'm missing the W4, but now I'll be able to put a custom cable on it. And I'll have the Cardas on Monday.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> How do the S2's compare sound wise to the CKN70's? Are they of a similar signature? Do the S2's have more quantity of bass?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting these as they are cheaper than the CKS1000's but there are 2 things I'm worried about. I know people have been saying these aren't great for isolation but would I still be able to shut myself off from my surroundings if say, I was on a bus? Would I be able to hear people talking? Would they be able to hear my music? My second issue; How well do these sound without and amp/dac? Do they still sound great?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 The S2 has a fuller more three-dimensional sound than the CKN70. The CKN70 is still a great little earphone with rich detail, but I think the S2 beats it in micro details too on a bigger scale. The CKN70, isn't as neutral sounding as the S2 (just compared both recently). Yes, there's quite a bit more bass in the S2, but the CKN70 is lacking with bass. CKN70 is still a nice earphone for the money. Build wise the CKN70 can't compete at all with the S2.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hey head-fiers.  The company that we do not name just further delayed delivery of the X1s and now is offering money back and ten percent credit for those no longer willing to wait for delivery of X1.
 im wondering if the other new headphone choices from ONKYO or KEF  or MARTIN LOGAN has surpassed the X1 as a viable choice for great headphone listening and musicality w bass as opposed to accuracy.
 any opinions on abandoning ship on the x1s and choosing another headphone instead??? thanks for your thoughts..


----------



## DannyBai

X1's are worth the wait. A


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> X1's are worth the wait. A


 
  
 +1... +10 if you factor in the price that you got them for!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

THANK you sir danny bay!  i respect your opinion and will wait.
 waiting also on whiterabbitjapan.com for a quote on the S2s with shipping.
 1ks now available on amazon isa for 199.99 with domestic shipping.
 thats tempting too...for i do love, like DS, that audio technica house sound.
 reminds me of the old JBL monitor sound, just sounds like rock music
 (or any music with a bass line) should sound...


----------



## DannyBai

Anytime drblue. And thank you for your always enthusiastic posts. 

For anyone that are fans if Godspeed, silver mt Zion and so on, the new album from Esmerine is a killer.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

THanks for the music recommendations, DB, and will check em out.  new music is always a great gift!
 especially on good head phone and ism  systems....
 thanks for appreciating my enthusiasm, i write gonzo rreviews of concerts and bands that i produce
 live shows their albums....in the spirit of hunter thompson....life is for getting excited about.....HA!


----------



## MrEleventy

Yeah, it's reasons like the one DrBlue just described as well as the issues with the Aune T1 (Shipped versions were of inferior build quality) which were featured a little while ago, that HF doesn't agree with the practice of said site. If you google Groupon, a lot of the merchants and users of Groupon are stuck with the same issues as well.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> The S2 has a fuller more three-dimensional sound than the CKN70. The CKN70 is still a great little earphone with rich detail, but I think the S2 beats it in micro details too on a bigger scale. The CKN70, isn't as neutral sounding as the S2 (just compared both recently). Yes, there's quite a bit more bass in the S2, but the CKN70 is lacking with bass. CKN70 is still a nice earphone for the money. Build wise the CKN70 can't compete at all with the S2.


 
  
 +1
  
 Although I really like my CKN70's I don't think the doe anything better then the S2.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> The S2 has a fuller more three-dimensional sound than the CKN70. The CKN70 is still a great little earphone with rich detail, but I think the S2 beats it in micro details too on a bigger scale. The CKN70, isn't as neutral sounding as the S2 (just compared both recently). Yes, there's quite a bit more bass in the S2, but the CKN70 is lacking with bass. CKN70 is still a nice earphone for the money. Build wise the CKN70 can't compete at all with the S2.


 
 Quote:


peter123 said:


> +1
> 
> Although I really like my CKN70's I don't think the doe anything better then the S2.


 
  
 Nice. That's what I was hoping to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Would you say the CKN70 is closer in sound signature though to the S2 than the CKS1000 to the S2? Would I be able to hear people on the bus with it? What's it like without an amp/dac?


----------



## Mackem

I briefly asked Ds about this, but how do you S2 owners find the bass? I am trying to compare it to my Carbo Bassos. I like the bass levels on my Bassos, it is enough for me, but I'm not sure if the Bassos are considered as 'bass-heavy' looking at it from a neutral point of view. I like the look of the S2s more than the IE-HF300s but the bass is the only thing I am really concerned about.


----------



## DannyBai

S2's bass is north of neutral but not as far north as the Basso's. It is faster, punchier and still hits in the lower octaves. It's quality bass. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## vic2vic

dannybai said:


> Anytime drblue. And thank you for your always enthusiastic posts.
> 
> For anyone that are fans if Godspeed, silver mt Zion and so on, the new album from Esmerine is a killer.


 
  
 OMG !!! I did not know it was already out.
 MUST check it out. Thanks DannyBai.. and for who does not know Esmerine, they are definitely a "discovery" worth to be mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> S2's bass is north of neutral but not as far north as the Basso's. It is faster, punchier and still hits in the lower octaves. It's quality bass. I think you'll enjoy it.


 
  
 Yeah. I came from the FX101s and whilst they had more bass than the Basso's, the quality of the bass is nowhere near. I don't like things like Beats that are overly bloated in the bass but I also don't like anaemic bass either. Compared to my Basso's the FX101s were bad but the bass on the CKN70s wasn't anything to get excited about either.


----------



## DannyBai

I do love everything about the Basso's and they are keepers. The S2's have cleaner tuning that could be classified as less fun but once they get proper burn and you grow accustomed to the sound, its hard to put down.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> I do love everything about the Basso's and they are keepers. The S2's have cleaner tuning that could be classified as less fun but once they get proper burn and you grow accustomed to the sound, its hard to put down.


 
  
 Main problem I have with the Bassos is the driver flex.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Main problem I have with the Bassos is the driver flex.


 
  
 Me too.  The KEF M200 is even worse but I can manage with both once they're in.  No such issues with the S2.  Convinced yet?


----------



## Mackem

I don't know haha!


----------



## DannyBai

So far the DX50 sounds really good with the S2, X1 and I'm quite impressed with the pairing with the Onkyo IE's.  Not so good with the KEF M500's though.  Ds should be able to chime in which of the two players (X3, DX50) is the better buy in a few weeks.  Either way, I think both will kick the crap out of iPods and some iPod + amp combos too.


----------



## sfwalcer

Since WAYNE asked for this lil' comparo to push him over the cliff.... might be useful to post it here as well.
  
 "
 See the problem is when i had the S2s for audition i didn't have any quality amps/dacs to bring out their full potential as the nutman is claiming. BUT i have certainly HEARD their potential even with my limited sources. Like i stated in my write-up these S2s is more of a neutral/ natural sounding lil' bugger with great staging, instrument separation and all THAT. Only fault is that it could have more airiness in it's presentation as well as slightly more forward mids esp since it has a semi-open back. Mids compared to the CKS1Ks and gr07 BEs sounds slightly just slightly recessed but not really a deal breaker certainly.
  
 Hey you know what since you currently own the X1s and have owned the XBA-3 these two are REALLY similar in how the S2 sounds. The S2s are literally like the dynamic version of the XBA-3s due to their more natural sound signature. The quantity/ quality of bass, mids and treble ratio, even with their technical abilities are almost exactly on par. The X1s is like the more spacious and more airy version of the S2s with exactly the same ratio of bass, mids and treble, esp. the slightly recessed mids of these two are dead on. The S2s is more intimate sounding and is more resolving than the X1s, by this i mean that their sound just has this slightly more velvety/ smoother sound compared to the more crisp sound of the X1s.  This should give you a better idea between the two, but like i said they are pretty damn similar in many aspects.
  
 Now regarding the M200s, it is almost a completely different beast altogether.  Like i have said these M200s has that perfect balance of that natural/artificial and balanced/fun sounding presentation going on. These M200s are NO DOUBT more engaging and more fun than the S2s. Just like their ultra modern/ slick/ look these M200 are technical monsters, meaning you can literally hear that state of the art technology inside that massive housing. These M200s are much more 3D/ surround sound with better layering and instrument spacing/ separation just like most Balanced Armature IEMs such as the Sony XBA-3s. The M200s is fast, clean, accurate, detailed, and very transparent so even most detail freaks should have no problem with them, but they also have a big quality bass end as well, which makes them really engaging. Just imagine the S2s as some vintage classic speaker, while these M200s are those fancy modern surround sound system for your entertainment/ movie center.
  
 Having said ALL THAT, the reason i don't have the desire to get those S2s is that i already own the X1s so it feels kinda redundant AND i own the gr07 BEs which to me is more suitable/ enjoyable due musical need cuz of it's more forward mids and better bass end, esp the sub bass texture.  If i didn't own the gr07 BEs i would have been really tempted to get the S2s, oh also that the gr07 BEs doesn't seem to scale as well as the S2s it seems, but i don't have those fancy dual/quad-dacs/amps that Ds has so i can't even fathom how amazing those S2s would sound with a quality source. But i am sure they will as the nutman is saying.
  
 "
  
 "
 Actually if you plan to use them on the go, the m200 is a much better option due to their better isolation and closed back design. With all the cheap tip options now discovered there shouldn't really be problems with fit. I even get a great fit using the real stock tips of these m200 that Danny sent me, though these tips due run bigger than normal so the smallest set is the best for me. Sadly if i talk or move my jaw that perfect seal gets broken a bit which is kinda annoying but my Samsung tips have zero problems with seal breakage when i talk and stuff.
  
 I have used the S2s on the bus and on the go and while they isolate surprisingly well for an semi-open set, their sound degrades due to background noise interference as the result of their design. So these S2s are meant to be worn in indoor more quiet environments in order to sound their best.
  
 "
  
 Thanks again Danny for these stock tips, cuz as i stated above the smallest sets fit me pretty damn well. Hope you got my sets already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gonna contact the head-fier that sold me these and see what's up.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's here-arrived today


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> It's here-arrived today


 
 ^ What has???


----------



## doctorjazz

After everything I've read here, excited to unbox and try it


----------



## doctorjazz

(tried to copy and paste instead of saving photo from email on 1st post, didn't work, that's why the hanging declaration)


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Bought the W4(r) again. Thinking about selling the wonderful H-200. Probably. Nothing wrong with the sound at all, just enjoying the M200 and S2 more. And I'm missing the W4, but now I'll be able to put a custom cable on it. And I'll have the Cardas on Monday.


 
  
 Have the W4, non removable cable, no warrantee, and the cable is starting to fray. No audible consequences as of yet, but I'm worried the cable will go bad. Any way to address cable problems on the non removable versions you (or anyone) know of? (I'll probably wait for it to get worse, but you reminded me with my post, figured might as well check), thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta go unbox S2, turn on Jets-Patriots game...J-E-T-S Jets! Jets! Jets!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Have the W4, non removable cable, no warrantee, and the cable is starting to fray. No audible consequences as of yet, but I'm worried the cable will go bad. Any way to address cable problems on the non removable versions you (or anyone) know of? (I'll probably wait for it to get worse, but you reminded me with my post, figured might as well check), thanks


 
  
 BTG Cable can turn them into a removable cable version, I've read. I've seen some people who are happy with the results. And I actually have a silver-plated copper custom cable from them that is awesome!!


----------



## nehcrow

I need dat seal!!!! Talking about the S2.
 Can't find any tips that will seal properly for me. 
 There's never that satisfying seal for me, it feels loose to me. Treble always sounds thin  In fact everything sounds somewhat thin
 In fact, the pair that Lachlan received (a_recording) was my pair - his impressions are pretty concurrent with mine. Think he probably got a proper seal on his.
 Could there be a QC issue with the S2's?


----------



## ericp10

If the S2 sounds thin you're not getting a get fit. Now, the tips aren't suppose to go in deep, but you need as large of a tip that you can take to fill up and seal off your ear canal. Then let the back of the earphone casing rest inside of your ear. Yeah, something is wrong if the S2 sounds "thin" to you. I've never heard it sound thin. It's a very full sound!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ DO you have the Sony MH1Cs tips??? For me those gave me the best fit/ seal and comfort. You might wanna try it out if you have those tips.


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ DO you have the Sony MH1Cs tips??? For me those gave me the best fit/ seal and comfort. You might wanna try it out if you have those tips.


 
  
 Nope! Heard the tips were great though
 In fact, do you have a link to a cheap MH1C? Think I might just purchase one just as a backup IEM too  (Plus I want to try the tips!)
  


ericp10 said:


> If the S2 sounds thin you're not getting a get fit. Now, the tips aren't suppose to go in deep, but you need as large of a tip that you can take to fill up and seal off your ear canal. Then let the back of the earphone casing rest inside of your ear. Yeah, something is wrong if the S2 sounds "thin" to you. I've never heard it sound thin. It's a very full sound!


 
  
 Yeah, in fact I can tell the sound has potential, just need the seal
 Thanks


----------



## Exesteils

@nehcrow Have you tried the Complys that come with them yet? Rounded tips make them easier to get a proper seal. I have an XL pair of TSX-200 on mine right now


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> Nope! Heard the tips were great though
> I*n fact, do you have a link to a cheap MH1C? Think I might just purchase one just as a backup IEM too  (Plus I want to try the tips!)*
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Sadly these MH1Cs have gone up in price due to the high demand. :/  You might be able to find some used set on the sales forums.


----------



## doctorjazz

had the same fit problem, will try the Complys


----------



## Dsnuts

Wait. Can you guys get the whole housing into your ears? That is the only real way to get a good seal. If you have to use a long tip to get them to go into your ear canal and have the housing kinda sit outside your ears that would pretty much make the S2 non listenable. I know some guys either have a smaller outer canal or have small ears in general where the housing will not go into the ear.
  
 These basically fit just like how you would put in earbuds in your ears. If you can't put earbuds into your ears these or any AT iem will be harder to throw into your ear. Which would kinda suck.


----------



## waynes world

nehcrow said:


> Nope! Heard the tips were great though
> *In fact, do you have a link to a cheap MH1C? Think I might just purchase one just as a backup IEM too  (Plus I want to try the tips!)*


 
  
 Get the drywall filler ready (for when you start punching holes in the wall due to how irritating the cable is lol). But the tips are definitely worth getting if you can find them!


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> So far the DX50 sounds really good with the S2, X1 and I'm quite impressed with the pairing with the Onkyo IE's.  *Not so good with the KEF M500's though.*  Ds should be able to chime in which of the two players (X3, DX50) is the better buy in a few weeks.  Either way, I think both will kick the crap out of iPods and some iPod + amp combos too.


 
  
 That my friend, is a big 'ol bummer!


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Wait. Can you guys get the whole housing into your ears? That is the only real way to get a good seal. If you have to use a long tip to get them to go into your ear canal and have the housing kinda sit outside your ears that would pretty much make the S2 non listenable. I know some guys either have a smaller outer canal or have small ears in general where the housing will not go into the ear.
> 
> These basically fit just like how you would put in earbuds in your ears. If you can't put earbuds into your ears these or any AT iem will be harder to throw into your ear. Which would kinda suck.


 
 ^ Actually i was gonna post about the fit issues of these earbud/ iem hybrid phones since someone had asked about how these S2s were in terms of fit and comfort. Like i posted that i can't wear earbuds for the life of me cuz they make my ears really sore after just wearing them for a short amount of time. This was certainly true to the Thermaltake Tts and the Brainwavz Beta V2s, BUT i have realized something when i auditioned the ATH CKS1Ks and S2s, that not all earbud/iem hybrids are made equal.
  
 I have medium size ears so most if not all medium stock tips fit me the best and surprisingly despite my bad experiences with the Tts and the Beta V2s, which was hard for me to get great sound cuz of the poor fit/seal and bad comfort as the result of the dish housing, the CKS1Ks and the S2s were surprising really comfortable even during prolonged listening sessions. This was the case cuz dish housing of the CKS1Ks has a soft rubber ring over them which provided much better comfort. I had the same experience with the S2s as well cuz the really smooth and rounded ceramic/ metal housing of theirs were able to fit the contours of my ears extremely well. They were in fact more comfortable than even the 1Ks and i could literally wear them ALL day long without any discomfort even though i had bad experiences with iems that had similar housings before. Therefore, not all dish shaped earbud/iem hybrid phones are made the same. Just my 2 cents.
  
 Oh and also those dish EARSUB iems very comfy as well, but they did cause some soreness after like 30mins of wearing them due to their hard plastic housing so again not all these iems are built the same. It all depends on what the manufacturer uses to make them more comfy.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> That my friend, is a big 'ol bummer!




Yeah, noticed that as well, the M500 sounded a bit thin. They do sound great with the X3 though.


----------



## MrEleventy

M200, landing tomorrow. Woot


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the whole synergy thing happening with these daps. My theory is a simple one. Opposites attract in life and in sound. I think the KEF M500 will sound much better on the X3 vs the DX50. The reason why the DX50 got my interest is because they are supposed to have the classic more detailed wide presentation in sound vs the X3s deeper full sound presentation..These 2 players will sound different even though they both use the same WM8740..
  
 So my colored phones will play nice with the DX50 and more detailed, neutral phones will mesh more with the X3. Just a theory of course..Something like the S2 and X1 will sound good on both types of sound. I can't deny it has crazy synergy using the X3. It will be interesting to hear how the S2 sounds on the DX50.
  
 On a related note. I just found out my CKM99, CKN70s has some nice synergy happening with my X3 as well..Seems AT brightness meshes well with a warmer sound of the X3.


----------



## waynes world

^ I'm gonna hold out for the DAP that has a "DX50 sound or X3 sound" switch!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> ^ I'm gonna hold out for the DAP that has a "DX50 sound or X3 sound" switch!



Which would cost you about the same as the AK120.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think for guys considering buying one of these as your next player has to consider the type of phones you own..Guys saying one dap is superior over the other. The funny thing is I have seen that on both camps. DX50 is better than the X3 in the DX50 thread. And in the X3 thread the X3 is better than the DX50.
  
 The truth of the matter is I think both will be very capable but again if all the phones you guys own are bass heavy big sounding phones with rolled off highs the DX50 should give that sound more stage separation and highs it needs. Phones that are bright or more detailed neutral phones will benefit from the deep full sound and the touch of warmth the Fiio sound will present. The theory just makes sense. I will get my DX50 here on the 3rd batch of players being shipped. Will see if it holds true. I bought it just to hear my CKS1000 in full glory. Lol.
  
 So consider the theory and may it help ya'll choose the right player for you..Or just get both and have your lobster with your prime rib..


----------



## Mackem

Nvm.


----------



## waynes world

^ Good points. Could get a bit tricky to determine which one to get if you have a few different ear/headphones with different signatures... unless you just get both of course lol.
  
 I am actually appreciating having fairly neutral portable and desktop sources (in the Colorfly C3 and the HifimeDIY dac), and having two different sounding amps in the C&C BH and the Fiio E12 because I can then always mix and match to find the best synergy regardless of what ear/headphones I'm listening to, and regardless of whether I'm in mobile or desktop mode.
  
 For instance, I usually have the C3+BH together (and most of my portables sound great off of that combo), and I usually have the HifimeDIY+E12 together at my desktop (the X1's and the AD900X's sound great off of that combo). If I want to go mobile (even around the house) with the X1's though, then no problem - I just get the C3+E12 combo going. Mix and match baby


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup hence the beauty of owning some different flavors. More phones you have the more sources will come into play..The benefit of a neutral source is more versatility but the benefit of a more musical dimensional one is if you get synergy happening with the right phone it is added bliss that extra something that sets off the sound. The negative being it will be less versatile than the neutral presentation. Aha the chemistry of sound.
  
 I think this amp is a great idea. http://www.head-fi.org/t/674808/fiio-e12diy-limited-edition-version-updated-on-6-9-can-balance-the-payment-right-now#post_9663122 The fact that you can change up the sounds from your amps whenever you feel like it..That is very cool.


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ^ DO you have the Sony MH1Cs tips??? For me those gave me the best fit/ seal and comfort. You might wanna try it out if you have those tips.


 
  
 +1
  
 I also think that the Sony hybrid tips are very good with the S2. These should be easier to find as well.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> OK, gotta go unbox S2, turn on Jets-Patriots game...J-E-T-S Jets! Jets! Jets!


 
  
 I'm waiting for your intial impressions on the S2 vs Gratitudes


----------



## Dsnuts

I get my Deltas this morning and had to get my cup o bucks and throw them in my ears just to see what Brainwavz been cooking. After hearing these. I am gonna have to reconsider them R3s. If the R3 scale in value like these Deltas. I think we will all be in for a real nice surprise with the R3s.. So onto the Deltas. These earphones for the asking price clearly shows the type of commitment to sound that other manufacturers should strive for. For your $20 you clearly get your monies worth in sound and a solid build. The sound is even, balanced, clear, well represented across the entire spectrum.

 At first listen I was kinda worried the phones was another cheap sounding budget fi but the stock tip didn't seal the sound in for me so I switched to the foams that was provided and lo n behold the bass comes into play which was clearly missing from initial listen.
  
 I messed around with some other tips and settled on the double flange tips that was provided with my M5 earphones..Which gives a touch more space separation and that bass..These are not bass heavy or treble happy or mids happy..The balance on these earphones are actually commendable. Not too many phones that cost $20 sound like these or do they have the balance these do..These to me sound way better than the cheapo Panasonics, JVC, Sonys, Philips, and many phones I have heard at this cost range..Guys looking for a big bass phone these are not it but what these do have is a solid sound from the treble to the bass..Sure it could use more stage, have more depth, Bass reach lower and the treble more air, mids more detailed but we are talking about a $20 phone that don't have me wanting too much more in any region of sound. These are quite simply a solid sounding phone at any price range let alone $20..
  
 I think Brainwavz has outdone themselves with these earphones. If this is an indication of where they are headed with their new earphones. I have to say. I am impressed. Good job fellas. I am enjoying them as I type and that is the ultimate goal of any earphone at any price let alone a $20 phone. These sound damn good. Lol. Next time ya'll are on Mp4nation grab yourself a pair..


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome.


----------



## Exesteils

BackerKits for Geeks going out on Tues/Wednesday. I think I'll get either a blue or silver one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Green for me..I am very eager to hear the Geek. Everyone that got one should post a pic of their geeks once they get them.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Green for me..I am very eager to hear the Geek. Everyone that got one should post a pic of their geeks once they get them.


 
  
 I did consider one of the more unconventional colors but I really don't see any of my gear matching green or red. Laptop's silver and the rest is either in blues or blacks. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya nothing I have is green either but I like the idea of having something completely different in color. I usually stick with your classic silver or black but this time I think anodized green is gonna look real nice or blue.. Which would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

dsnuts said:


> Ya the whole synergy thing happening with these daps. My theory is a simple one. Opposites attract in life and in sound. I think the KEF M500 will sound much better on the X3 vs the DX50. The reason why the DX50 got my interest is because they are supposed to have the classic more detailed wide presentation in sound vs the X3s deeper full sound presentation..These 2 players will sound different even though they both use the same WM8740..
> 
> So my colored phones will play nice with the DX50 and more detailed, neutral phones will mesh more with the X3. Just a theory of course..Something like the S2 and X1 will sound good on both types of sound. I can't deny it has crazy synergy using the X3. It will be interesting to hear how the S2 sounds on the DX50.
> 
> On a related note. I just found out my CKM99, CKN70s has some nice synergy happening with my X3 as well..Seems AT brightness meshes well with a warmer sound of the X3.




Dsnuts have you tried your CKM500 with X3? I found that I prefer CKM500+X3 more than 1K+x3


----------



## Dsnuts

The 1Ks don't play well on the X3s which was a shocker to me. You would think the full sound of the X3 would mesh well with the full sound of the 1Ks but it is like they cancel each other out. The worst synergy I have heard from any of my phones. I think the DX50 will do much better using the 1Ks. The CKM500s sound great on all my sources actually. They do have much better synergy with the X3s. Just threw them on my X3. So it seems all my AT phones benefit from the X3 minus one CKS1000.


----------



## DannyBai

M200 and DX50 works well together.  I might have to try the M500 combo again for Wayne's sake.


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to my CKM500s. It has been a while since I threw these on and geeze man. This sounds absolutely wonderful on the X3s. Thanks for the heads up on that Hairy.  The wide deep stage of the CKM500s seem to set off the sounds on the X3.. Damn this actually gives some competition to the synergy between the S2 and the X3.
  
 Any of you guys own the CKM500 and the X3. Gotta give that a go.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

will do the listening tests also. those of you listening out of computers,
 listening with the dragonfly dac seriously resolves the digital sound
 to amazingly better levels, especially if connected throuth the
 ifi usb power device.  im going to order the gemini y calbe to double
 the clarity soon also.  its also a pleasure to be liwtening to these new phone
 options on a 1543 NOS sac (sweet analogue sound) powered by an esternal battery
 12v/5amp  into a ray samuels amp (predator or sb71)  wow, what wonderful sounds...
 its great to have so many good sounding options....cant wait till my X1s arrive!


----------



## Dsnuts

This is an interesting read on the DX50 vs X3 debate. Check it out. http://www.head-fi.org/t/681478/comparison-fiio-x3-vs-ibasso-dx50#post_9800536


----------



## daveyostrow

peter123 said:


> I'm waiting for your intial impressions on the S2 vs Gratitudes




Ooo, me too. 
My S2 arrived today so I'm acclimating to it, but I think I'll keep em as my balanced phone. Comfy, mic/control, build, easy and fun sound. It may still need to burn in as the fx700 sound much smoother, and I would say from the brief listwn the JVC are more capable but not by much. And theyre not as clear with the midbass.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> M200 and DX50 works well together.  I might have to try the M500 combo again for Wayne's sake.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> This is an interesting read on the DX50 vs X3 debate. Check it out. http://www.head-fi.org/t/681478/comparison-fiio-x3-vs-ibasso-dx50#post_9800536


 
  
  
 Thanks for that link!


----------



## DannyBai

I'm telling you dudes the DX50 sounds just awesome. I'm not gonna pick up the DX100 all that often since this thing arrived. This and the Onkyo headphones are a match. WS99 was just ok but not bad. No bugs after the firmware update, just sounds sweet.


----------



## donedj

So I have been testing the JVC HA-FX40, not completed the burn in yet, about 15 hours so far. And for the burn in I have been listening to them for most of the part. First thing that came into feeling was the excess sibilance when i put them on first time, listening to some old Iron Maiden (Killers). I was turned off, but reading here it is a common problem, today they sound actually a lot better. It is a very nice sounding headphones. Much better than many cheapos out there for sure, and classes ahead of Senn 300 cx. Why am I mentioning 300cx? Well it was collecting dust and I brought it to work, now I know why it is collecting dust. Wow how the industry progressed over the years.
  
 I don't have that bassy feeling with the FX40, it is very balanced and imo a bit more towards mids and treble, still has the annoyance on highs when you hear just human voice without any music etc (just happened on spotify commercial), but I hope it will cure itself with more burn. So far I am liking this very much for rock, metal etc. The instrument separation is working wonderfully, guitars are coming alive, needs a bit more of that drum kick punch, bass lines are wonderful, vocals are great and clear. It is like Grado SR80i's iem version.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those are a bit bright for the first 200 hours or so. You have a ways to go before those become proper..I would punish them drivers as much as possible. They get much better but need a real long burn in. Don't be afraid to turn up to volume when burning those in. They can take it.


----------



## donedj

dsnuts said:


> Ya those are a bit bright for the first 200 hours or so. You have a ways to go before those become proper..I would punish them drivers as much as possible. They get much better but need a real long burn in. Don't be afraid to turn up to volume when burning those in. They can take it.


 
  
 Will do so. I guess this week it will be all about burn in


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya try 3-4 weeks stright. Lol. I am not kidding. 10X stronger than steel we are talking about here.


----------



## jekostas

dsnuts said:


> Ya try 3-4 weeks stright. Lol. I am not kidding. 10X stronger than steel we are talking about here.


 
  
 Am I the only one here that thinks this is totally unreasonable?  Like, I buy headphones to listen to them, not sit staring longingly at them from across the room for the best part of a month.


----------



## DannyBai

You can listen to them but crank them when not in use. Those earphones need punishing. Not everyone needs to believe in burn in but it doesn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is kinda unreasonable but that is what the phones require unfortunately. It is kinda fun to hear them in their various stages of burn in though. Some guys like that bright sound signature and can live with the way they sound but they sound so much better with that longer burn in..Worth the effort imo.
  
 Sf can back me up on this point. He and I changed FX40s. His for mine. And even though he thought he was done burning his pair in. He got my well worn in pair and he was very surprised they sounded different over his..
  
 His pair I got was what I consider half way done. I had to punish them drivers even more to get them to where my pair was. 
  
 Some phones don't need burn in. Many do. I just do it anyway.


----------



## akarise

I kinda do. If it was a perfect world, all headphones would come the way they're supposed to sound straight out of the box. But I feel like having to burn them in kinda makes those headphones unique and personal to you, because you put in the work to get them to where they are. Still gets a bit annoying though. I dunno, just my thoughts on the matter haha.


----------



## blueangel2323

Pre-burned in at the factory?


----------



## Dsnuts

I wish they all were to be honest. AT never burns in their phones. JVC is guilty as well.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

dsnuts said:


> Listening to my CKM500s. It has been a while since I threw these on and geeze man. This sounds absolutely wonderful on the X3s. Thanks for the heads up on that Hairy.  The wide deep stage of the CKM500s seem to set off the sounds on the X3.. Damn this actually gives some competition to the synergy between the S2 and the X3.
> 
> Any of you guys own the CKM500 and the X3. Gotta give that a go.




I gave my pair of CKM500s to my wife while ago since I've got my CKS1K but when I've found that the synergy of CKS1K and X3 is not very good so I borrowed her CKM500s to try them out and found that their synergy is way better than CKS1K.

Yamaha EPH-100 are very good with X3 as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn!. The ES-HF300s are doing it for me..Something kinda changed since I been burning these non stop. They sound AMAZING using my X3. Before they sounded good but not quite how they sound now.
  
 While I enjoy the IE-HF300s earphones..These headphones! WOW.. These have clearly separated themselves from the earphones in sound. These are now giving my ES700 some serious competition..The detail on these phones are stunning.
  
 Mightly impressed. These are blowing my mind at the moment. No other way to describe it. These sound unbelievably good to my ears..
  

 I remember these sounded a bit clinical on early listen..That has turned into lushness, smoothness, clean, absolute EUPHORIC.!!
  
 Ericp all I am saying is wait till you get about a 150 hours onto them titanium drivers. You think they sound good to you now..


----------



## Exesteils

Hmmm... These or the X1. Decisions, decisions....


Also, small heads-up. I'm selling both my S2 and H-200s within the next day. While I enjoy both, my TF10s, IE-HF300 are the only ones I use now.

The rumored $120 for the silver cables for the H-200 helped me make the decision for them. Figured I'd let people here in the thread have a shot at them 1st.


----------



## Dsnuts

The X1s I would say if you plan on using them for your home but if you need one for on the go and isolating..I can't get these off my head at the moment. Had a few eargasms. Lol.
  
 The synergy with the X3 is now off the chain.
  
 The mids sounded somewhat flat on early listen on these headphones. Especially compared to the earphones.. But the mids now are deep lush, liquidy..Burn in my friends is for real. Lol. The sparkle the bass now the mids. Oh man!


----------



## Exesteils

I use IEMs mostly for when I'm up and about. I'll only be using these when I'm at home. Hmm.... Maybe I can trade for a pair. Lol


----------



## doctorjazz

daveyostrow said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for your intial impressions on the S2 vs Gratitudes
> ...




Ok, I'll give it a try, have an issue, though. I don't do well with iems that have large casings, generally seem to have trouble getting a good fit/seal. Tried the silicon tips that came with the S2, no good. Tried the Comply they came with, better, still not a great fit/seal. Have better Complys, will try that next. The Gratitude has a bit of an odd shape, but I can twist and turn and get a decent fit. Have the same problem with AT 1k, and other iems, like Brainwave, Vsonic, others. Tend to do best with straight tube then tip, like the Tenore, Sony XBA3, Etys, you get the idea (an exception is Westone, whose housing fits into my ear/pinna like hand in glove). I'll play some more with tips then give it a go.
On another subject, X3/AT 1k compatability, I mentioned this once before, but it is worth repeating. I didn't like the X3/AT 1K combo either,figured I'd experiment with the line out into a portable amp (Continental).The 1K's sounded better then I ever heard them sound-kept the excitement they are known for, widened the stage, better detail, loved the combo. Only had a chance once, and, of course, will depend on the particular amp you use...the amp section of the X3 must be where the coloration is. Haven't heard other Fiio amps, but, if they're similar, they wouldn't work as line out, obviously. This also makes a 1 box dap into a 2 box deal, lose some of the convenience. But, if you happen to have a portable amp handy, I'd say it's worth experimenting before buying another (then again, whoever has the most toys, wins, right?)


----------



## doctorjazz

Last note...put the M-L Mykros 90 in its case, set it aside to burn in took it out, pad is coming apart. Don't think this has removable pads, will have to send it back to NewEgg or Martin Logan (still do like the sound, may have quality control issues, maybe that's why they're being heavily discounted)


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Damn!. The ES-HF300s are doing it for me..Something kinda changed since I been burning these non stop. They sound AMAZING using my X3. Before they sounded good but not quite how they sound now.
> 
> While I enjoy the IE-HF300s earphones..These headphones! WOW.. These have clearly separated themselves from the earphones in sound. These are now giving my ES700 some serious competition..The detail on these phones are stunning.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I believe you Dsnuts. They sounded great to me out of the box though with the x3. Tomorrow at 6 p.m. I've have 75 hours non-stop burn-in on them, so I'm getting close. Until the IE-HF300 drops in price, I will forgo them. I will have the W4r and Cardas Mirror on Monday. I'm going to connect my BTG silver cable to the W4, so I'm expecting big things. I've missed the W4. Anyone wanting to buy my H-200, BA200, or TDK IE800 should inbox me.

 Also, the CKM500 does sound great with the X3.  Happy listening!
  
 Dunu DN-1000 or DX50 on the plate next. I don't know which one yet.


----------



## DannyBai

Might be the single most beautiful track ever made.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## ericp10

Typed too soon, My H-200 is SOLD!!


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Typed too soon, My H-200 is SOLD!!




Lol. That was fast. Did you let it go cheap?


----------



## ericp10

exesteils said:


> Lol. That was fast. Did you let it go cheap?


 
  
 Nah, pretty close to what I paid for it. It didn't get a lot of listening time with all the other stuff I have, so it's in pristine condition. I find that some head-fiers in foreign countries find it hard to get good quality equipment like this unless they buy from someone in the states.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Nah, pretty close to what I paid for it. It didn't get a lot of listening time with all the other stuff I have, so it's in pristine condition. I find that some head-fiers in foreign countries find it hard to get good quality equipment like this unless they buy from someone in the states.




Pretty much. Both my S2 and H-200 are imports. I'll post a classified for them later on. No pics as of now.


----------



## Dsnuts

I thought this was funny.. I saw this happening a while ago when we first started this thread with the Philips SHE3580 and the TT isarus.
  

 


KEF M500 Hi-Fi On-Ear Headphones - Aluminum / Black  5.0 out of 5 stars (6)
 $299.99

 


Onkyo IE-HF300 In-Ear Headphones  3.6 out of 5 stars (7)
 $129.00

 


Audio-Technica ATH-CKS1000 Solid Bass In-Ear Headphones  4.3 out of 5 stars (3)
 $190.13

 


Philips Fidelio In-ear Semi-open Type Headphones Black S1   

 


Cardas Audio EM5813 Model 1 Ear Speakers In-Ear Headphones  4.0 out of 5 stars (1)
 $425.00
  
 These are all listed under the Onkyo phones on Amazon on phones customers was looking at. The Discovery effect. Lol! God bless ya'll!


----------



## Exesteils

LOL! I don't know about the Cardas but I did look up the rest once in awhile to check their prices.

Also, a friend who broke his beats has now moved on to something better. I recommended the Onkyos headphones and he immediately commented on how pretty they are and bought them. I'd love to see how he likes them after the 100hrs mark.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if he is gonna like how clear and balanced the Onkyos are gonna sound vs the beats. He is in for a real shocker. Bass might not be enough for him if he is a basshead.
  
 I would have suggested he get the Ultrasone HFI-580s. If he finds the bass is not enough for him. Suggest the HFI-580 instead. Those have some brawny bass with the clarity..


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Might be the single most beautiful track ever made.  Sweet dreams.


 
  
 Thanks Danny! I hadn't heard that track before. Beautiful and haunting. And lots of beautiful Vancouver BC in that video as well! The 6:07 minute mark looked just a bit familiar to an image I took a while ago lol:


----------



## Exesteils

Nah, he bought the beats at a sale, and only uses them when he's in transit on the subway. He has a pair of Grado woodies for his desktop.


----------



## 7S Cameron

exesteils said:


> Hmmm... These or the X1. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> 
> Also, small heads-up. I'm selling both my S2 and H-200s within the next day. While I enjoy both, my TF10s, IE-HF300 are the only ones I use now.
> ...


 
 How much are you selling the S2s for?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok he is gonna dig the Onkyos. I would suggest at least 200 hours of burn in. I am continuing to burn my pair and knock out the 200. Will probably add a bit more just for good measure. These titanium drivers seem to be pretty stiff.
  
 Might have a little surprise for ya'll on Monday..Stay tuned.


----------



## d marc0

dannybai said:


> Might be the single most beautiful track ever made.  Sweet dreams.




That was splendid Dannybai, thanks for sharing. I listened with the H200 + upgrade cable and it was such a relaxing experience.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Oh yeah Danny you wanna fight!!!
  
... Emancipator is pretty damn nice/ similar style.
  
 BOGO.


----------



## NuckinFutz

I personally request someone on here pick up the Yamaha hph-200, they are massively overlooked and a bit of Nuts love would put them out there!


----------



## uzunaruto

One quick question, Im a bass lover, so would the onkyo FC300 quench my thrist?


----------



## Dsnuts

I love the bass end of these but they are not bass heavy. They have great quality bass reaches deep with the bass chamber but the sound is not boosted like a bass heavy can..For around the same price you should look into the Ultrasone HFI-580/ DJ1s Both are the same phones different color schemes called differently. These will have the bass your looking for and has clarity to the sound which is tough to do for bass emphasized phoned to get right.
  The ES-FC300 overall has the more accurate higher quality sound and excellent bass response, but will lack in the bass impact compared to something like the DJ1s.
  
 The HFI-780 actually are my top trance cans with my WS99. The DJ1s does hip hop. EDM done right. Guilty pleasure indeed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I let these cook overnight..All I can say is. Brainwavz stepped up their game. Something I like to see. These are on another tier vs the previous AT cheapos. These are on the same sound tier as the VSD1s. For not even half the price.. These are seriously knocking on the best cheapo phone I have heard category.


----------



## shotgunshane

dsnuts said:


> These are seriously knocking on the best cheapo phone I have heard category.




I have to agree.


----------



## waynes world

Ok you metal-heads (and you know who you are!), for a different kind of metal, check out the "A weather front was stalled out in the Pacific--like a lonely person, lost in thought, oblivious of time" track from Cloudkicker's new album "Subsume". Pretty cool stuff. I haven't listened to the full album yet, but you can pay what you want for mp3 or flac download of it here. Btw, I found out about that from this great thread.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ok you metal-heads (and you know who you are!), for a different kind of metal, check out the "A weather front was stalled out in the Pacific--like a lonely person, lost in thought, oblivious of time" track from Cloudkicker's new album "Subsume". Pretty cool stuff. I haven't listened to the full album yet, but you can pay what you want for mp3 or flac download of it here. Btw, I found out about that from this great thread.


 
 ^ Masa' WAYNE you hipster you!!!


----------



## NuckinFutz

waynes world said:


> Ok you metal-heads (and you know who you are!), for a different kind of metal, check out the "A weather front was stalled out in the Pacific--like a lonely person, lost in thought, oblivious of time" track from Cloudkicker's new album "Subsume". Pretty cool stuff. I haven't listened to the full album yet, but you can pay what you want for mp3 or flac download of it here. Btw, I found out about that from this great thread.




This is sounding pretty awesome so far......thanks!


----------



## ericp10

So hopefully I'll see the Dunu DN-1000 and the R3 in a week or so.


----------



## bhazard

The new Brainwavz look interesting. You guys never steered me wrong in the past, so I'm about to go preorder them.


----------



## Wokei

Sound signature for Delta and VSD1 are similar... Since getting hooked on head-fi this year, have been on a buying spree.... Kind of in budget limbo land now but can't resist getting another. 
Seem like buying Delta is the smart financial route but what would I be missing if I did not get VSD1 EXCEPT that it is more expensive than Delta.... 

Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Wayne, thanks so much for the link......thread subscribed.....I'm now not going to get much sleep


----------



## Dsnuts

wokei said:


> Sound signature for Delta and VSD1 are similar... Since getting hooked on head-fi this year, have been on a buying spree.... Kind of in budget limbo land now but can't resist getting another.
> Seem like buying Delta is the smart financial route but what would I be missing if I did not get VSD1 EXCEPT that it is more expensive than Delta....
> 
> Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.


 
 A bit more bass and a touch deeper stage,  the Deltas actually has the better balance and the treble has better presence and sparkle on the deltas.These guys payed attention to what they are doing on the Deltas. They deliberately did the best they can for the given materials and then tuned them with a more neutral slant. Aluminum housings are not too common on budget phones at all.Sound is very well represented across the board and while the bass end is not over done it hits all the right notes and sub bass is clean. Sure it could use a touch more extension on both ends and perhaps some more texture to the overall sound but I ain't gonna complain with what they did with these at all.  I would definitely put the Deltas around the VSD1 level and will be debatable which one is actually better. Lol I think the Deltas while not as good looking as the VSD1 actually has the better build..I can tell this phone can take some abuse. I am certain the folks at Brainwavz heard loud and clear the complaints of poor build quality in the past. There is nothing cheap about the Delta except for the cost..These sound better to me than the M5 I got for free with my X3 and those are worth $50. Guys that want maximum sound for the cash..The Deltas sound nothing like budget fi. Not even remotely close.
  
 The sound isn't exaggerated or colored much just clean balanced satisfying sound. These would make perfect workout/ throw around phones or great backups. They give a good little variety of tips silicones and a pair of complys but I would try out other tips to get the best performance out of these. Brainwavz did an outstanding job. The colors, meh but who cares whey they sound this good.  I only wish more vendors would up their game like these guys have. And no crazy amounts of burn in needed.


----------



## waynes world

wokei said:


> Sound signature for Delta and VSD1 are similar... Since getting hooked on head-fi this year, have been on a buying spree.... Kind of in budget limbo land now but can't resist getting another.
> Seem like buying Delta is the smart financial route but what would I be missing if I did not get VSD1 EXCEPT that it is more expensive than Delta....
> 
> Any thoughts on these would be appreciated.




One thing about the vsd1 that is very important to me is that they are very flush in the ears, which means that they are the only iems that I can wear lying down. They are also great for biking due to the low wind resistance/noise.


----------



## waynes world

nuckinfutz said:


> Wayne, thanks so much for the link......thread subscribed.....I'm now not going to get much sleep


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> So hopefully I'll see the Dunu DN-1000 and the R3 in a week or so.


 
 Cant wait for your take on both them phones my friend. Will be shocked if both performed way better than previous hybrid and dual efforts. It seem manufacturers learn from what others bring out because they know they have to do one better. Or at least they should. More fuel for the fire.


----------



## waynes world

Ds, those Delta's sound pretty friggin' good! I am sensing a golden nuts award on the horizon!


----------



## Dsnuts

I would give these a silver. They aren't quite gold yet. Unless burn in turns them into the sound I think they could be.. Actually they sound really good even now but be clear on these they are not your typical bass first budget fi consumer sounding phones at all, so guys wanting big bass slam will not get it with these. The balance is more like how the AD900X is..Bass accents the music on this one to be satisfying. The sound is very versatile and bass has quality over quantity no hump and certainly no trunk o funk..I have heard phones that cost 10X more than these that don't have the balance these do..They sound great from Jazz to metal to EDm..I was listening to them all this morning when I was out and about. I have a big variety on my play list and all of it sounded good. Even lil wayne. Lol.


----------



## Wokei

dsnuts said:


> A bit more bass and a touch deeper stage,  the Deltas actually has the better balance and the treble has better presence and sparkle on the deltas.These guys payed attention to what they are doing on the Deltas. They deliberately did the best they can for the given materials and then tuned them with a more neutral slant. Aluminum housings are not too common on budget phones at all.Sound is very well represented across the board and while the bass end is not over done it hits all the right notes and sub bass is clean. Sure it could use a touch more extension on both ends and perhaps some more texture to the overall sound but I ain't gonna complain with what they did with these at all.  I would definitely put the Deltas around the VSD1 level and will be debatable which one is actually better. Lol I think the Deltas while not as good looking as the VSD1 actually has the better build..I can tell this phone can take some abuse. I am certain the folks at Brainwavz heard loud and clear the complaints of poor build quality in the past. There is nothing cheap about the Delta except for the cost..These sound better to me than the M5 I got for free with my X3 and those are worth $50. Guys that want maximum sound for the cash..The Deltas sound nothing like budget fi. Not even remotely close.
> 
> The sound isn't exaggerated or colored much just clean balanced satisfying sound. These would make perfect workout/ throw around phones or great backups. They give a good little variety of tips silicones and a pair of complys but I would try out other tips to get the best performance out of these. Brainwavz did an outstanding job. The colors, meh but who cares whey they sound this good.  I only wish more vendors would up their game like these guys have. And no crazy amounts of burn in needed.




Thanks a lot for the input... Just another question.... How would you rate Brainwavz S1 if they were added to my iem to buy compared with Delta and VSD1... Currently my favourite iem are Yuin PK 2n3 and JVC FX3X....love Blues and Classic Rock and whole lot of wild child @Janis Joplin. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

I own the X3X and those are fun but these actually have a higher end tuning. I didn't get the S1 you can read what Jant wrote on his review of them  http://www.head-fi.org/t/681503/brainwavz-s1-fortune-favors-the-bold#post_9801122 and dweaver posted this on the Delta thread..
  

dweaver




 
offline
 
4,687 Posts. Joined 12/2008
Location: Canada
  DS the S1 has a stronger bass line with good mids and treble. Think of it as this sound with,slightly warmer mids and more bass. I also think they are less grainy than the Delta. So if you a bit more bass they are a definite step up. The S1 is also better built but bulkier I'm the cable, jack and strain reliefs.

 I think both IEM's are very good and they offer very different presentations with the S1 being funner and bolder sounding.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





dsnuts said:


> Cant wait for your take on both them phones my friend. Will be shocked if both performed way better than previous hybrid and dual efforts. It seem manufacturers learn from what others bring out because they know they have to do one better. Or at least they should. More fuel for the fire.


----------



## doctorjazz

daveyostrow said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for your intial impressions on the S2 vs Gratitudes
> ...


 
  
 OK, preliminary impressions, just went for a dogwalk, get much of my best listening quiet nights out with Ozzie. Listened through Fiio X3, to my current favorite/obsession Power Pop band, Valley Lodge. My usual opening disclaimers/caveats: They are both new, both probably need more burn in time (really haven't burned in aside from listening so far-I'm lazy with the burn in process, do it sometimes). Second, some impressions may relate to fit..I have an easier time with the Monster style than the Philips style with the large casing. So here goes:
 Build-I'd give this to the S2, feels solid, ceramic, Monster is plastic, don't note anything wrong there, but seems for $300 list, you'd expect more (as you can find them for about $60 now, this isn't such an issue). They both have flat cables and in line mics.
 Isolation-Monster by a mile, but by design, as the S2 is semi open, Gratititude is closed. Still, S2 won't do as well in a noisy environment.
 Bass-both do nicely, S2 maybe a bit cleaner, more controlled. Gratitude a bit more drive, more bass in amount (fit may play a role here-everyone seems to hear the S2 as very strong in the bass, I've settled on Comply Comfort Plus, but still not sure I've got perfect seal. 
 Highs-both have strong high end, smoother on S2 (again, may be partly lack of break in), stronger on the Gratitudes, maybe a bit too strong. In prebreakin stage, some may find Gratitude a bit tizzy, though I like it 
 I'd generally say they have different presentations, Gratitude being of the V type, that some love, is exciting, tends to drive the music more, S2 being more balanced all the way through
 Both do a nice wide soundstage and imaging, though the S2 clearly does it better-detail/microdetail much easier to hear, open space between instruments clearer, quieter. Gratitude is more efficient, need volume up less than S2. Haven't tried amping yet-S2 may benefit and sound even better with more drive behind it, though colorations of Gratitude may make amping through line out beneficial for the Monster iem, something to try out at some point...
 OK, my conclusion? First, I didn't feel any loss of enjoyment going from one to the other, never felt, "this stinks, need to go back to the other", different flavors. Listening to the Monsters now as I write (still going back and forth), fun sound. Just changed over, S2 is more refined. If I was to rate just on total sound (leaving out efficiency, fit, isolation), the S2 is the definite winner at this stage, open, clear, soundstage, detail excellent. I do have to fidget a whole lot to get the S2 to work for me, and the Monster is more comfortable (YMMV, of course, I seem to have more trouble with this than most here). However, the current asking price for the Gratitude, about $60 at many sites, is about half what the S2 generally sells for, and is definitely a good buy (and I should do a burn in to see if the highs smooth out, mids open more).


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> Ok you metal-heads (and you know who you are!), for a different kind of metal, check out the "A weather front was stalled out in the Pacific--like a lonely person, lost in thought, oblivious of time" track from Cloudkicker's new album "Subsume". Pretty cool stuff. I haven't listened to the full album yet, but you can pay what you want for mp3 or flac download of it here. Btw, I found out about that from this great thread.


 
  
 Wayne-there goes my sleep! Great thread, haven't had a chance to listen to the stuff, just forwarding links so I can check them out next few days, but that is taking quite a while. Actually, I've been downloading free FLAC from Archive.org and dimeadozen.org for quite some time, they have a tremendous amount of free FLAC (legal, band approved), some even hi-rez. In fact, I had to stop because there are only so many external hard drives you can hook up, and so much music you can listen to (must have downloaded a terabyte or so). There is also so much there, it's hard to know which concerts are worth downloading, quality can vary significantly (many on old cheap tape recorders, others good sounding soundboard recordings). It's nice to have specific concerts recommended to try out, the sites can be overwhelming otherwise. Thanks for the link, though, going to check out some of the other free downloads (some aren't quite free, they are "pay what you want", which does mean you can offer nothing, I suppose, but the intent is to sell them.)


----------



## puckshock

dsnuts said:


> A bit more bass and a touch deeper stage,  the Deltas actually has the better balance and the treble has better presence and sparkle on the deltas.These guys payed attention to what they are doing on the Deltas. They deliberately did the best they can for the given materials and then tuned them with a more neutral slant. Aluminum housings are not too common on budget phones at all.Sound is very well represented across the board and while the bass end is not over done it hits all the right notes and sub bass is clean. Sure it could use a touch more extension on both ends and perhaps some more texture to the overall sound but I ain't gonna complain with what they did with these at all.  I would definitely put the Deltas around the VSD1 level and will be debatable which one is actually better. Lol I think the Deltas while not as good looking as the VSD1 actually has the better build..I can tell this phone can take some abuse. I am certain the folks at Brainwavz heard loud and clear the complaints of poor build quality in the past. There is nothing cheap about the Delta except for the cost..These sound better to me than the M5 I got for free with my X3 and those are worth $50. Guys that want maximum sound for the cash..The Deltas sound nothing like budget fi. Not even remotely close.
> 
> The sound isn't exaggerated or colored much just clean balanced satisfying sound. These would make perfect workout/ throw around phones or great backups. They give a good little variety of tips silicones and a pair of complys but I would try out other tips to get the best performance out of these. Brainwavz did an outstanding job. The colors, meh but who cares whey they sound this good.  I only wish more vendors would up their game like these guys have. And no crazy amounts of burn in needed.


 
  
 Whoa up to par with the VSD1? That's pretty amazing.
  
 How do you feel about these compared to the SHE357/8/90s, or the MP8320s, or even the MH1s? Sounds like these will be the new kings of value, time to lay a preorder down


----------



## fihidelity

My JVC HA-FX40-Bs have been around for a while now but they never did anything for me and as such have had hardly any time in ear but perhaps thirty hours burn in. They seem to have a really unnatural timbre and it's only strong point as far as I'm concerned is the low end and especially the sub bass. Can these things really improve that much past the thirty hour mark, otherwise I'll see if they can refund me for them as they really aren't that special.


----------



## vsls

dsnuts said:


> I would give these a silver. They aren't quite gold yet. Unless burn in turns them into the sound I think they could be.. Actually they sound really good even now but be clear on these they are not your typical bass first budget fi consumer sounding phones at all, so guys wanting big bass slam will not get it with these. The balance is more like how the AD900X is..Bass accents the music on this one to be satisfying. The sound is very versatile and bass has quality over quantity no hump and certainly no trunk o funk..I have heard phones that cost 10X more than these that don't have the balance these do..They sound great from Jazz to metal to EDm..I was listening to them all this morning when I was out and about. I have a big variety on my play list and all of it sounded good. Even lil wayne. Lol.


 
 I was almost sold for the VSD1 and I was waiting to collect the amount and now Brainwavz changes everything!
 Since I don't really care about big bass. Two simple questions for the preorder!
 1) Are the Deltas better for Classic Rock/Grunge than VSD1?
 2) Are they anywhere close to sibilance?

 PS I also dislike the colors of the Deltas but I can live with it.


----------



## doctorjazz

if you like ambient/reggae/dub, this is a free download that you should like...
 http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/soulacybin-self-existing-earth
  
 (from the same thread Wayne linked to)


----------



## Dsnuts

fihidelity said:


> My JVC HA-FX40-Bs have been around for a while now but they never did anything for me and as such have had hardly any time in ear but perhaps thirty hours burn in. They seem to have a really unnatural timbre and it's only strong point as far as I'm concerned is the low end and especially the sub bass. Can these things really improve that much past the thirty hour mark, otherwise I'll see if they can refund me for them as they really aren't that special.


 
  
 I would return them if you still have a window to do so . They are gonna require a much longer break in period for them to become proper. You can blame it on the Carbon nanotube.  Get yourself on a preorder of the Brainwavz Deltas instead. No long break in period required on these.


vsls said:


> I was almost sold for the VSD1 and I was waiting to collect the amount and now Brainwavz changes everything!
> Since I don't really care about big bass. Two simple questions for the preorder!
> 1) Are the Deltas better for Classic Rock/Grunge than VSD1?
> 2) Are they anywhere close to sibilance?
> ...


 
  
 These sound great for Rock genres and sibilance is only heard on bad recordings where I know there is sibilance no matter what phone I listen to the track with so these won't emphasize the highs to the point of added sibilance. Plus great news. No driver flex of any kind was detected when trying out over 10 plus pairs of tips on these. The build on these means these are gonna last.
  
 These are no where near a reference type sound but they are small, light, built very well, no annoying cord problems, and best of all they sound way better than they look. $20 is tax on many earphones I buy.. A complete no brainer.. Not too many phones comes out sounding like these if at all for the cost with the build..


----------



## fihidelity

dsnuts said:


> I would return them if you still have a window to do so . They are gonna require a much longer break in period for them to become proper. You can blame it on the Carbon nanotube.  Get yourself on a preorder of the Brainwavz Deltas instead. No long break in period required on these.


 
 I don't mind being patient with them and I don't particularly need any IEMs as I have plenty of others knocking around but in your description in the first post you said you were wowed by them right off the bat. I think the sound's just not for me unfortunately.


----------



## live1

i wonder why jvc don't update the fx3x to fx4x thsts what i want


----------



## Dsnuts

puckshock said:


> Whoa up to par with the VSD1? That's pretty amazing.
> 
> How do you feel about these compared to the SHE357/8/90s, or the MP8320s, or even the MH1s? Sounds like these will be the new kings of value, time to lay a preorder down


 
 Each of these phones you mentioned all punch above their cost in sound and I would easily put these Deltas among that group. These are probably going to be the bass lightest out of the bunch here but actually has the best balance out of this group. The MP8320 comes closest to the balance of the Deltas.. Each one of those has their strengths and weaknesses.
  
 The Deltas strengths in sound would be their balance, solid detail, excellent vocal and instrument performance, more neutral in presentation, fantastic build quality.
  
 Weakness in sound would be in needing more stage and depth to really make these crazy,  sub bass roll off, a touch of gain in the highs..Who chose the reddish pink accents for the looks. I have no idea.


----------



## Dsnuts

fihidelity said:


> I don't mind being patient with them and I don't particularly need any IEMs as I have plenty of others knocking around but in your description in the first post you said you were wowed by them right off the bat. I think the sound's just not for me unfortunately.


 
 Ya I was. I think at that point I have never heard such a clear  presentation. Something new for me at least..Sure it might not be the most ideal of sound but I was more blown away by how good they sound after I did my time with them on the burn.. Those do sound much better with warmer sources. Sony daps if you got any.


----------



## Dsnuts

live1 said:


> i wonder why jvc don't update the fx3x to fx4x thsts what i want


 
  
 Your looking for a big bass phone with stage. Try out a XB90EX. Might be what your looking for.


----------



## fihidelity

dsnuts said:


> Ya I was. I think at that point I have never heard such a clear  presentation. Something new for me at least..Sure it might not be the most ideal of sound but I was more blown away by how good they sound after I did my time with them on the burn.. Those do sound much better with warmer sources. Sony daps if you got any.


 
  
 I decided if they could survive a song from my Magni at maximum volume then I'd keep them. In their defence they did make it about half way through which was really quite impressive but they gave out in the end.


----------



## jant71

There will be a new $50 portable out...http://av.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL029276&pathId=112&page=1
  
 As a global community of wonderful headphones, JVC has been ONLY ONE unique technology prides itself on carbon diaphragm technology has certain achievements. Today we got this HA-S660 on the use of carbon diaphragm technology, let us together look HA-S660 style.



  ​ JVC's wooden diaphragm headphones, two consecutive years by the authority of the judges Japanese AV VGP Gold headphones. HA-S660 in order to meet the appearance of control, the trend of personalized user absolve themselves mod troubles, with a variety of colors to entice players to color. HA-S660 is located in a high-quality headphones can be packed for focus on appearance and comfort at the same time there are certain requirements on the quality of the user.




 HA-S660 packaging​ HA-S660 headphones using the oval shape, airtight structure, cell diameter of 40mm, frequency response range of 8-25000Hz, Cable length 1.2m, weighing only 194g.
 HA-S660 Appearance Analysis:
 Catches sight of this HA-S660 headphones, classic black design, the first beam at the use of leather head restraints, to further enhance the quality and comfort of the headset. HA-S660 uses both sides into the line, as not-for-line design.




 HA-S660 overall appearance of the figure​ HA-S660 outer ear part is relatively bright colors, decorated with metal junction kind of trim. JVC middle of the classic signs, people will identify a headset brand. Shell crystal clear, feel more delicate, fly in the ointment is easy to leave fingerprints when touched.




 HA-S660 clear logo​ Ear cushions office leather craft, the inner ear with soft leather and sponge pad design. Can be effectively isolated from outside noise, soft sponge, so I was pleased to place the entire ear sponge filler relatively thick, wear comfortable to wear even for a long time will not bring discomfort.​ 



 Soft leather and foam pad​ HA-S660 head beam adjustment at the metal skeleton, the strong degree of respect or reassuring. Shaft-style design, allowing a good fit ear headphones, comfortable to wear, easy to adjust.​ 



 First beam with metal skeleton​ HA-S660 headphones relatively thick solid line thick, not easily pulled snapped. With the entire headset, looks very high-end atmosphere on the grade.​ 



 Three-plug​ *HA-S660* *headphones listening test:*
 HA-S660 headphones using three kinds of folding portable design, earmuffs part can be folded to the first beam, after folding headphone volume is reduced by half, more convenient to carry out.




 Folded for easy carrying​ In the audio testing, small series for the iPhone and ipod classic audition. Test track with a small series of often heard Faye Wong, Jacky Cheung, and Avril children and other singers.




 And good integration iphone​ After a period of audition, HA-S660's performance in the sound quality is satisfactory, low dive good, feeling in control of the good, but a little lacking in the extended area, for the low frequency of the crowd who will be asking too much little tangled. In Fort machine, the effect will be more.




 And good integration iphone​ IF remarkable aspects of the human voice clearer, more smooth, strong sense of line, very suitable for listening to pop music. High-frequency part, the sound transparent, strong performance, a sense of space and field sense. Even though there will not be prolonged listening to coax head feeling, and good sound insulation, suitable for wearing it quiet in the music world in some narcissism.
*　　* *HA-S660* *Headphones Review summary:*
 HA-S660 is located in a high-quality headphones can be packed for the pursuit of fashionable young people. Earmuffs with a soft leather package, the internal use sponge pad, wearing comfort good. Compatibility of the phone is compatible with the iPhone and Android phones as well as mainstream a variety of portable music devices and compatibility. And there are black, white, red, purple multicolor optional, for those who have more color control options.




 Color optional​


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like the love child of the HA-S600 and HA-S500. Those are gonna be interesting. Might have to try out a pair when released.


----------



## jant71

I might as well. The red is nice and the price should be less than $50 at some places even at release. I am more interested since they are around the ear.
  
 There is also a new FX32 marshmallow coming as well. Not exciting but $15 and look to be easy to fit. Could be good beaters.


----------



## vsls

dsnuts said:


> These sound great for Rock genres and sibilance is only heard on bad recordings where I know there is sibilance no matter what phone I listen to the track with so these won't emphasize the highs to the point of added sibilance. Plus great news. No driver flex of any kind was detected when trying out over 10 plus pairs of tips on these. The build on these means these are gonna last.
> 
> These are no where near a reference type sound but they are small, light, built very well, no annoying cord problems, and best of all they sound way better than they look. $20 is tax on many earphones I buy.. A complete no brainer.. Not too many phones comes out sounding like these if at all for the cost with the build..


 
 Thanks for the info! Also I feel relieved that driver flex doesn't exist, I have zero tolerance after the Basso's fiasco.
 Does anyone know when the pre-order period ends? I could wait a couple days more since they will not ship earlier than the 25th.


----------



## Dsnuts

You can ask
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/b7/38x38px-ZC-b7d0f235_avatar-120-4.jpg[/img]
razzer001  
  
 He is a Mp4nation rep. If you PM him he should be able to tell you.


----------



## kova4a

Well, pre-order on mp4nation always lasts till the item is in stock, so you have time till 25th


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya you know what. Every time I listen to these Deltas I am so impressed. These easily has better dynamics over the previous cheapos..The bass is actually very good on these too not light not heavy just right falls in line with the rest of the sound.
  
 The sound is very satisfactory..The dynamics adjust to the tune and that is one thing I look for in a good iem..Kinda like a little brother of the S2 in sound. Sounds fantastic on the X3.


----------



## daveyostrow

dsnuts said:


> Ok he is gonna dig the Onkyos. I would suggest at least 200 hours of burn in. I am continuing to burn my pair and knock out the 200. Will probably add a bit more just for good measure. These titanium drivers seem to be pretty stiff.
> 
> Might have a little surprise for ya'll on Monday..Stay tuned.


 
  
 thats a lot of hours! im burning mine in now, hopefully they will turn out to be real nice. the cks1000 seem more balanced in comparrison, surprisingly balanced phones sometimes the ATH are.
 the S2 impresses more than the onyko ATM, im thinking they are keepers.


----------



## Dsnuts

That comment was regarding the headphones and their titanium 40mm drivers don't know if that is what you ended up getting but the headphones are truly exceptional. I wish Onkyo made the name different from the earphones and the headphones IE-HF300 and ES-HF300.. Seriously which one is what.Lol. Who picks the names for these headphones anyway.


----------



## jant71

Okay, so I saw these a while back...


 Koss' new budget cheapie $10 in-ear, the KEB6K. Today I saw them for $5 total shipped so I grabbed a pair. Why not? $5, they have the Koss lifetime warranty, and these have a 13mm driver which I had before in a pair of Koss earbuds and they were really good outside of lacking bass quantity. I figure these"enhanced drivers" might be the same and now capped will give enough bass. Worth a shot for $5.
  
 Google Search brought them up for $5 total at United Pet Solutions.
 http://www.unitedpetsolutions.com/in-ear-stereophone-earbuds-black.html
 Yes, United Pet Solutions, where all the pets go for their earphone, headphone, and amplifier needs.


----------



## doctorjazz

I just noticed I passed into the 500+ Head-Fi'er category, not sure when, but must have just hapenned, should get fireworks or something happening on the site when it occurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it could just be an email
 saying, "time to get a life")


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> I just noticed I passed into the 500+ Head-Fi'er category, not sure when, but must have just hapenned, should get fireworks or something happening on the site when it occurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Looks @ my 3600+ posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All were serious on topic no lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho congrats doc, you'll reach supremus soon enough.


----------



## doctorjazz

but of course, SF, never doubted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Which begs the question, what is a Supremus, anyway (I am down on my knees, properly prostrated)


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> but of course, SF, never doubted it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ As long as you know your place doc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You're not at god level yet. : P


----------



## doctorjazz

I know, my knees are getting sore down here


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks @ my 3600+ posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Master trolls get a *lot* of latitude


----------



## doctorjazz

Wayne, you bum, you got me downloading concerts again


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Wayne, you bum, you got me downloading concerts again


 
  
  
 Sorry lol! The Ryan Adams one is pretty good though (although based on his dialogue, he seems like a piece of work!).


----------



## doctorjazz

Another one of those records, 3 hours, no posts LOL (cheap try at getting my post count to 1000...)


----------



## waynes world

I don't want you to feel alone Doc. And I don`t want you to feel that you should stop your downloading any time soon lol:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/644595/official-free-flac-file-music-sharing-thread/90#post_9807370


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Ya you know what. Every time I listen to these Deltas I am so impressed. These easily has better dynamics over the previous cheapos..The bass is actually very good on these too not light not heavy just right falls in line with the rest of the sound.
> 
> The sound is very satisfactory..The dynamics adjust to the tune and that is one thing I look for in a good iem..Kinda like a little brother of the S2 in sound. Sounds fantastic on the X3.




I have already put in an order for the Delta the moment you made the 1st post about them. My wife would probably be laying claims of it when it finally arrives as she kind of have a liking with the looks and having heard my S2 . Either way, I'll get to use it anyway. Thanks for the write up as I was anticipating to get the VSD1 IF based from your past recommendations, I feel very strongly that I'm gonna be hearing exactly like how you have heard it. Cheers.


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks @ my 3600+ posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Except that post. 
  
 But back on-topic: I think my S2's are defective  Can't get good sound no matter what I do


----------



## EPICFAILXD

ok so i've got a bit of spare cash on me, looking at the kef m200 or the aurisonics asg-1.3. i'm leaning to the aurisonics asg-1.3 for the detachable cable, but they are more expensive. which ones should i go for?


----------



## nihontoman

epicfailxd said:


> ok so i've got a bit of spare cash on me, looking at the kef m200 or the aurisonics asg-1.3. i'm leaning to the aurisonics asg-1.3 for the detachable cable, but they are more expensive. which ones should i go for?


 
  
 Wait for the new Sony XBA H3 hybrids. those also have detachable cables and seem to be really good from the early impressions there are on the net


----------



## EPICFAILXD

nihontoman said:


> Wait for the new Sony XBA H3 hybrids. those also have detachable cables and seem to be really good from the early impressions there are on the net


 
 do they have good isolation? i need good isolation oh and btw i listen to 90% metal, would they be suitable for that genre?


----------



## nihontoman

epicfailxd said:


> do they have good isolation? i need good isolation oh and btw i listen to 90% metal, would they be suitable for that genre?


 
  
  well, any good headphone should be good for any genre imo. As for isolation, IIRC it should be a bit better than ex1000 but that's not saying much  just wait a bit more and many more impressions should float in..


----------



## EPICFAILXD

nihontoman said:


> well, any good headphone should be good for any genre imo. As for isolation, IIRC it should be a bit better than ex1000 but that's not saying much  just wait a bit more and many more impressions should float in..


 
  
 thanks! i 'm still looking at the m200s though. have you heard them?


----------



## nihontoman

epicfailxd said:


> thanks! i 'm still looking at the m200s though. have you heard them?


 
  
 Nope I haven't heard any of those


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> OK, preliminary impressions, just went for a dogwalk, get much of my best listening quiet nights out with Ozzie. Listened through Fiio X3, to my current favorite/obsession Power Pop band, Valley Lodge. My usual opening disclaimers/caveats: They are both new, both probably need more burn in time (really haven't burned in aside from listening so far-I'm lazy with the burn in process, do it sometimes). Second, some impressions may relate to fit..I have an easier time with the Monster style than the Philips style with the large casing. So here goes:
> Build-I'd give this to the S2, feels solid, ceramic, Monster is plastic, don't note anything wrong there, but seems for $300 list, you'd expect more (as you can find them for about $60 now, this isn't such an issue). They both have flat cables and in line mics.
> Isolation-Monster by a mile, but by design, as the S2 is semi open, Gratititude is closed. Still, S2 won't do as well in a noisy environment.
> Bass-both do nicely, S2 maybe a bit cleaner, more controlled. Gratitude a bit more drive, more bass in amount (fit may play a role here-everyone seems to hear the S2 as very strong in the bass, I've settled on Comply Comfort Plus, but still not sure I've got perfect seal.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you Doc, I will probably get my Gratitudes this week. Going by your description they should be a nice addition to my collection


----------



## doctorjazz

actually did break down, plugged the Monsters in to my ipod mini, letting them burn a few days (Mini isn't good for much more to my ears), they are a bit rough right now, Philips more refined. Let you know in a few days if anything changes 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ericp10

epicfailxd said:


> do they have good isolation? i need good isolation oh and btw i listen to 90% metal, would they be suitable for that genre?


 
  
 I don't know too many people who have heard the ASG-1.3, but the M200 is currently the best universal I own sound-wise. Keep in mind, however, that some people with small ears have had fit issues. I think the ASG-2 would beat the M200 in sound, but not by a huge margin.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

ericp10 said:


> I don't know too many people who have heard the ASG-1.3, but the M200 is currently the best universal I own sound-wise. Keep in mind, however, that some people with small ears have had fit issues. I think the ASG-2 would beat the M200 in sound, but not by a huge margin.


 
 so the m200s would beat the asg-1 in terms of sound? i was looking at the aurisonics cuz of their detachable cable, but if the reliability of the kef's are good enough, as well as their cable, i might as well save 100$.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

ericp10 said:


> I don't know too many people who have heard the ASG-1.3, but the M200 is currently the best universal I own sound-wise. Keep in mind, however, that some people with small ears have had fit issues. I think the ASG-2 would beat the M200 in sound, but not by a huge margin.


 
  


epicfailxd said:


> so the m200s would beat the asg-1 in terms of sound? i was looking at the aurisonics cuz of their detachable cable, but if the reliability of the kef's are good enough, as well as their cable, i might as well save 100$.


 
  
 btw sorry for double posting, but if i got an fiio e12 to pair with my iphone, would it produce a better sound?


----------



## ericp10

epicfailxd said:


> so the m200s would beat the asg-1 in terms of sound? i was looking at the aurisonics cuz of their detachable cable, but if the reliability of the kef's are good enough, as well as their cable, i might as well save 100$.


 
  
  
 The M200 is solidly built. Yes, I like the M200's sound over the ASG.1.


----------



## ericp10

So I see mp4nation.com is about to start selling the DX50. And on the X3 website they posted a link comparing the two DAPs. There were pros and cons for both, but the review stated that the X3's sound was more transparent. I'll probably by the DX50 anyway in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MrEleventy

My M200s are lost in post office hell.  Forwarding Service isn't working and the PO worker won't just leave the package with my old apt office. Luckily, I found a way to redeliver it to my current address. Should be delivered tomorrow if all goes well. Lets hope. *crosses fingers*


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> So I see mp4nation.com is about to start selling the DX50. And on the X3 website they posted a link comparing the two DAPs. There were pros and cons for both, but the review stated that the *X3's sound was more transparent. *I'll probably by the DX50 anyway in a couple of weeks.


 
  
  
 which is very strange because almost any other comparison suggests the opposite... Of course I'd like to hear the difference myself, but I'd rather pay 200$ for a good IEM rather than get another DAP that is in the same class of DX50.....


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> actually did break down, plugged the Monsters in to my ipod mini, letting them burn a few days (Mini isn't good for much more to my ears), they are a bit rough right now, Philips more refined. Let you know in a few days if anything changes
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4




My Gratitudes arrived today. Still to early for impressions but the package is really impressive.


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> which is very strange because almost any other comparison suggests the opposite... Of course I'd like to hear the difference myself, but I'd rather pay 200$ for a good IEM rather than get another DAP that is in the same class of DX50.....


 
  
 Well I haven't seen any other review than that one, so I don't know. The X3 has very good clarity to my ears, but then again it depends on the earphone you're using I suppose.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> My M200s are lost in post office hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^

  
  
 It'll be all worth it when it finally arrives.


----------



## KEP1

I recently got the xb90's, and, while they are very nice, I am preferring the crunch of distorted guitars more on my MH1C. Am I high or was this to be expected?


----------



## 1ofamillion

I couldn't help myself, I just had to go and pre-order the deltas.. I'm actually really excited for these


----------



## Dsnuts

SURPRISE!!!!!


----------



## TwinQY

^^ The HECK is that?


----------



## kova4a

twinqy said:


> ^^ The HECK is that?


 
  
 It's R3. Too bad these will never fit me.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## gikigill

Just got the Onkyo HF300 and I must say that for $123 including postage, they are a bargain of the year contender.
  
 Very detailed and balanced sound, no bass overload, smooth mids and sparkling but non sibilant highs.
  
 Powering them off the X3 and they are a portable treat, even beating the WS99 I daresay.
  
 They will soon be meeting their gramps, an Onkyo A-5100 from 1978.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ HYPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinQY

....They look very much different from the box pictures. Looks like a milk machine to be honest. 
  
 ....I think I might have gotten the R3's image connected with the Sony XBA-H series in my head, so that could explain it. 
  
 ....Hopefully the milk out of those R3s are worth their weight in butter hype.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


>


 
  
 Believe me, I'm stealing that emoticon!


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> ....They look very much different from the box pictures. Looks like a *milk machine* to be honest.
> 
> ....I think I might have gotten the R3's image connected with the Sony XBA-H series in my head, so that could explain it.
> 
> ....Hopefully the milk out of those R3s are worth their weight in butter hype.


 
 ^ SICK SICK SICK!!!
  


waynes world said:


> Believe me, I'm stealing that emoticon!


 
 Steal away, not like it wasn't stolen to begin with. : P


----------



## PeterDLai

dsnuts said:


> SURPRISE!!!!!


 
  
 WAIT don't say anything yet, I need to go hide my wallet.


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> WAIT don't say anything yet, I need to go hide my wallet.


 
  
 I don't think there is going to be any hiding place good enough for it once he gets through with us!


----------



## DannyBai

That housing isn't obtrusive?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> That housing isn't obtrusive?


 
  
 Definitely a unique look! (stolen off the interweb)


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to study for a test tomorrow otherwise I would be all about them R3s..The first thing that comes to mind is spacious. Very spacious sound. But not artificially so. In fact the sound is very natural..It is definitely the most refined Brainwavz in ear I have ever heard..Early impression. I will have a chance to hear them again later on tonight but for now..
  
 These sound on a similar level to the M200s. If my memory of them serves me correct. I should have something more pertinent to write about them with some time on them. I have them on the burn in for now but the one negative is they do have a awkward fit but not as bad as the M200s. The ear guilds are from my VSD1s. They fit perfectly and help maintain that shape.
  
 At first I couldn't get a proper seal using the included tips and after adding the ear guide and MH1C tips. I got perfect seal and that sound was enormous..The crazy thing is it is very natural sounding and not hyped in any way. Even the bass is very much in line with the sound. I will have more thoughts about them but for now I have them on the burn in..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yep, I concur.  onkyos hf300 out of X3 is a real audio treat.  a wonderful pairing that
 brinings out the best in both.  and a bargain at that too......whoopee!! the bassos are
 good but the 300s make them sound like amateurs...


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ HYPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Stop getting hyped and get a pair already.  I do believe you and Wayne are the only 2 regulars here who have yet to hear any of the Onkyos.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Stop getting hyped and get a pair already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 TBH those Onkyos don't really interest me that much. I am sure they are good but not "game changer" material if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Plus you haven't hyped them enough tbh honest. Work Exesteils work!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Plus you haven't hyped them enough tbh honest. Work Exesteils work!!!


 
  
 That's right Exesteils! Hype-on my friend. Harder!!! Lol


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> That's right Exesteils! Hype-on my friend. *Harder!!!* Lol


 
 ^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Improper use of that godly gif tbh honest.
  
...  gotta hide now WAYNE since we got called out. THE BOX IS MINE, YOU ON YOUR OWN MENG!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't yet heard the Onkyos, seem to me a bit redundant...just got the cables for headphones sent today, will try them on the ML Mykros (emailed M-L, tell me the pads are user replaceable, wasn't obvious to me, and they are sending me a replacement, whew! Quick response, like dealing with good companies)

  
 Long work day...just got home short while ago, brought home paperwork, but don't think I'll get to it tonight. Hope I have the energy/get out of the office on time tomorrow, concert in Brooklyn, my current faves, Valley Lodge! (Groupon has a New Jersey discount on tickets Oct 1 for my long time faves, Fountains of Wayne, may pick them up as well...live music, WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!
  
 Last rambling rant, used to review jazz for a small audiophile magazine, the Audiophile Voice, had to drop it when my full time job became 2 full time jobs (still managed by me), back to one full time job again, will restart, me'thinks, keep you posted.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't yet heard the Onkyos, seem to me a bit redundant...just got the cables for headphones sent today, will try them on the ML Mykros (emailed M-L, tell me the pads are user replaceable, wasn't obvious to me, and they are sending me a replacement, whew! Quick response, like dealing with good companies)
> 
> 
> Long work day...just got home short while ago, brought home paperwork, but don't think I'll get to it tonight. Hope I have the energy/get out of the office on time tomorrow, concert in Brooklyn, my current faves, Valley Lodge! (Groupon has a New Jersey discount on tickets Oct 1 for my long time faves, Fountains of Wayne, may pick them up as well...live music, WOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!
> ...


 
 ^ Did you get that cable for the Philips X1s doc??? Looks like the same ones Ds and Danny linked here before from some chinese ebay seller.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have to say, and I've said this before, but the X3, line out to a good exernal amp, goes up a notch in clarity, openess, detail (just used the cable pictured above to connect X3 to the Continental then plugged in the Mykros-bass is back, man). Of course, I know this defeats some of the purpose of a convenient, small, 1 box dap, but means to me this thing has a killer DAC, better than the amp portion (which ain't bad, btw)


----------



## doctorjazz

It's the same cable, SF, bought it for the Mykros, which has a removable cable (don't have the X1), but the sleeve the connector has to pass through on the Mykros is too small for the casing of the cables (plug is right size, but doesn't go in due to the casing fit). Still, should find other uses, and I suspect the cable M-L supplies is good anyway...


----------



## Exesteils

@doctorjazz Do let us know how those cables sound once you get some time to yourself. Glad to hear about the X3 DAC performing well, though yeah, pair it with an amp is kinda redundant.

Nice to know we have a audiophile journalist in our midsts. Would appreciate it if you could recommend some new music in here, getting to know new artists/styles is always welcome.


----------



## doctorjazz

I agree, it is redundant, certainly won't use it amped regularly, but it really does sound better/cleaner when paired to a good amp (and Continental is a portable, I'm sure many desktops people use are much better. There is also coax out, haven't played with that yet, probably wait until the Geek comes, may work with that).


----------



## doctorjazz

Is this cute or what? Tube amp, less than $100, who's going to bite?
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/xDuoo-TA-02-Tube-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier-/290977485903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bf9c144f&_uhb=1
  
 DS...it's calling your name.....


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> It's the same cable, SF, bought it for the Mykros, which has a removable cable (don't have the X1), but the sleeve the connector has to pass through on the Mykros is too small for the casing of the cables (plug is right size, but doesn't go in due to the casing fit). *Still, should find other uses,* and I suspect the cable M-L supplies is good anyway...


 
  
 Yes it will... once you get an X1!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am sneaking in another listen. Got one of my test tracks. Earth wind and fire's. Getaway.. Oh man..It is a sound explosion. Horns, vocals, percussion explosion.
  
 The very first thing I noticed about these. The cord is heavy duty. I will take a pic tomorrow of how the cord looks like but it is at least 2X or 3X as thick as most iems.. The Y splitter is heavy duty all the way up to the memory wire that bends around your ears. I tried wearing them down and I can get it to work that way but around the ear is done for a reason. While the earphones themselves are all aluminum and lighter than they look but the sheer bulk means you will need these to be secure which requires over the ears configuration to have them in place for on the go. Which I don't mind at all.. Isolation is killer on these and I am happy to report the actual build here is scaled to the price of the earphones themselves.
  
 You hold these thing in your hands you know your getting a solid product..Again the Deltas have solid build. These R3s are built like tanks as far as I can tell. I think these can actually take some abuse looking at how it is made.
  
 Back to the sound..I sensed that the MH1 tips while it gave me a good seal was not the most idea for the sound these emit. These have a big sound so it makes sense to keep the bore wide so I went to good old UE tips..
  
 So basically what do you guys think would happen if AT used them big old air chambers and tuned their earphones to be more neutral.. That is what you get with these R3s. To be honest I was thinking to myself there is no way these are gonna sound as good as the recent discoveries on this thread. Onkyos. M200s, S2s and the like.
  
 It is telling me otherwise.. Guys what I am hearing is quite stunning. Looking at this chamber design.


 How the heck is sound from them 2 drivers gonna emit sound to have separation. If anything I was thinking these are gonna sound muddy or too busy. None of that is happening. They clearly did their research on this design.. These sound magical. Like well tuned speakers for your ears. Similar to how the M200 portray sound. Ericp mentioned that these guys were influenced by the FXZ100 when tuning these. I can tell a bit of that influence in the sound but to me these sound even better..The sound comes from every direction it seems..They balanced this sound just like how they balanced the Deltas but now with an added ability of a big chamber and a bigger housing to put it all in. Musical dimentiality if you can call it that comes at you in all directions. 
  
 That space that was missing from the Deltas..It is here in full force. Everything has separation and distinction. Vocals have air like I have not heard before in an earphone. I didn't know what to make of it. It sounds stunning..The Deltas are a fine example of more of a conventional sound.. These. These have a full frontal 3D sound with a stupid amount of space for the sound..Sure this is not the best looking design I have ever seen but you know what. The sound is awesome because of it..Other in ears are gonna sound restricted after getting used to these..
  
 They are easy to listen to as the treble is done much like how the FXZ100 and the way the M200 is done. Very natural. Zero sibilance, all control, deep, roomy, dynamics on another scale. . I have to stop listening to them now so I can go back to my study.

 But no I can't because these sound too good. Lol..Brainwavz. They ain't your past Brainwavz..These are going to make owners of these very happy..These guys aren't messing around.


----------



## TwinQY

The setup actually looks a lot like a vertical Flat-4, if you look at it one way...

 It's a boring old chamber instead of an phase correction tube though...


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

That was the first thing I thought of when I saw that thing the other day. I was like, God damn it, first Astrotec rips the K3003 and now BrainwavZ rips Ocharaku lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Interesting stuff Ds, since the gr07 BEs are my neutral gauge as well as the S2s, how similar or close are R3s to the technical abilities and neutralness of the Vsonics/ Philips???


----------



## TwinQY

...Except I can't imagine why anyone would want to rip off those absolutely awful euphonic defecations.


----------



## ericp10

Out of the box, fellas, the Cardas Ear Speaker EM 5813 is on another level, but you won't hear it with the two provided double-flange tips, and without a good seal. I'm using the UE900 tips and I'm like "DAMN!" I hear no muddiness or lack of transparency, but I can tell it's only going to get better. Out of the box, however, it's another level than anything I own in a universal (yes even more so than my beloved M200). It's a true ear speaker. Weight, height, and thickness of notes are intoxicating. Treble is there, but this IEM is for those who love rich refined bass and outstanding mids, with a decent soundstage (not too wide and not too small). No, these are not basshead earphones, but the bass is freakin' strong and prominent. And this has to be one of the best well-built earphones I've ever seen. It's beautiful. The cord may be a bit too long and thick for some, but it's fine for me. But the sound! Well, let me get with the burn-in process and then more listening, but out of the box I'm very pleased. Yes, it's worth the premium price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Imagine if the GR07s had a much bigger housing. Maybe them drivers in the CKS1000 housing. Then you might get the idea but even then something that is happening  with these 2 drivers that is unique to having 2 drivers in unison.  Amazing sound layering is what it is. I can tell they did an outstanding job tuning each driver to cover a certain sound.. Each tune has more dimentiality to it..No recession, no harshness, no spikiness,..
  
 After hearing these going to a standard earphone will sound like you switched off the dolby surround. Lol..These might be the surprise of this year. The whole Brainwavz line actually..


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> ...Except I can't imagine why anyone would want to rip off those absolutely awful euphonic defecations.


 
  
 So... tempted... to quote... your tag...
  
 I'm interested in both the KEF M200 and the Brainwavz delta. Gotta hear what my cashmonies can buy me these days


----------



## waynes world

Whoa!Multiple hype-bullet trains going on here lol!


----------



## TwinQY

...Don't even want to think about the Deltas. Too close a call with the S2 and Brookstones a few days ago. If I did it I would've been set back for the last time.
  
 Although I guess I could just skip lunch tomorrow to justify it.
  
 The XBA-H and R3 are _*not*_ helping with the problem at hand...


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Whoa!Multiple hype-bullet trains going on here lol!


 
  
 These companies are understanding that must give us our money worth from the low end of the spectrum, mid-fi, to high-end. The Cardas really makes me curious now to hear the K3003 and 1 + 2 (or whatever it's called). The EM 5813 has a sound I wasn't even mentally prepared for. I've found people who really like are having a hard time describing the sound, but it's less earphone and more in-ear speaker is the best way I can put it right now. I'm a believer at this early stage of the listening game.


----------



## Zelda

twinqy said:


> ...Don't even want to think about the Deltas. Too close a call with the S2 and Brookstones a few days ago. If I did it I would've been set back for the last time.
> 
> Although I guess I could just skip lunch tomorrow to justify it.
> 
> The XBA-H and R3 are _not_ helping with the problem at hand*..*.


 
 and wait until the DN-1000 are ready...


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> That was the first thing I thought of when I saw that thing the other day. I was like, God damn it, first Astrotec rips the K3003 and now BrainwavZ rips Ocharaku lol


 
  
 +
  


twinqy said:


> ...Except I can't imagine why anyone would want to rip off those absolutely awful euphonic defecations.


 
  
 +
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> So... tempted... to quote... your tag...
> 
> I'm interested in both the KEF M200 and the Brainwavz delta. Gotta hear what my cashmonies can buy me these days


 
  
 = Nuff said.
  
  
... it's what the Chinese like to call "trickle down theory" meng, get with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Similar tech/sound for a cheaper price, can't argue with that!!!


----------



## TwinQY

zelda said:


> and wait until the DN-1000 are ready...


 
   
 Quote:


> *not* helping with the problem at hand...


 
 Especially considering I (usually) love all things Dunu.
  
 There's a thread on the Crunchbang forums - Distrohoppers Anonymous. We need an IEMs Anonymous. Or an AA. Considering the hobby at hand, the two usually intertwine. 
  
*whispers to self* *I have a big purchase to save for* *whispers to self*


----------



## Exesteils

twinqy said:


> *whispers to self* *I have a big purchase to save for* *whispers to self*




Sure sure.... Right after you try the H3 and stuff.


----------



## PeterDLai

Geez, too many new discoveries. This place is not safe.


----------



## TwinQY

If everyone could just stop discovering things for the next...say 3-4 months and just...I don't know, lay outside and photosynthesis or something. That'd be great, kthx.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> If everyone could just stop discovering things for the next...say 3-4 months and just...I don't know, lay outside and photosynthesis or something. That'd be great, kthx.


 
 Easy for your Twinkies to say, you just lay around on those dusty shelves until someone picks you up like those $5 hohos on the corner_ stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No Thanks!!!


----------



## TwinQY

Baked pastries don't photosynthesis.
  
 Seems like someone's having an overdose of BE and a underdose of proper Chinaman balance. Putting the crazy talk in his head. Before it was just crazily empty.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

ericp10 said:


> The M200 is solidly built. Yes, I like the M200's sound over the ASG-1.


 
 thanks! what source do you drive them with?


----------



## razzer001

@Dsnuts - glad you're enjoying them 
  
 Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Ericp mentioned that these guys were influenced by the FXZ100 when tuning these.


 
  
 I think i was mis quoted, i didn't use the FXZ100 to help tune the R3, i don't normally use any other brands earphone as a basis for tuning our earphones, in generally i just use my ears to figure out what sounds nice.
   
 What i wrote about the FXZ100 back in May 2013
  


> Just for those looking for comparisons, i went out and got some dual dynamic driver earphones that i could find in the store and that didn't cost me a small mortgage, i only really found found the JVC dual & triple driver models, of which i picked up the HA-FXT90 and HA-FXZ100 (i passed on buying the HA-FXZ200 as i found the HA-FXZ100 had a almost similar sound but the FXZ200 was way to bass heavy for my own liking, the lesser costing FXZ100 imo was the better of the two), overall the R3 surpasses the FXT90 and is more on par with the sound type of the FXZ100 (triple driver). I honestly do like the FXZ100 and would recommend it to people too.


 
 from: http://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=35932
  
 That was in May, since that post the housing and drivers went through minor changes which affected the sound from what we had then to what you have now. I don't really know how the final R3 would sound compared to the FXZ100 as my FXZ100 left channel died shortly after i wrote those comments in may.
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> That was the first thing I thought of when I saw that thing the other day. I was like, God damn it, first Astrotec rips the K3003 and now BrainwavZ rips Ocharaku lol


 
  
 You're probably quite right about the astrotec, but until your post, no one here at brainwavz knew what the Ocharaku flat 4 was (we did all agree the cut out diagram could be for a mini nuclear reactor to power anime inspired robots). The R3 came from our collective heads at brainwavz hq from the plug, splitter, housing and the idea to see what happens when you place two speakers facing each other.


----------



## nihontoman

razzer001 said:


> I think i was mis quoted, i didn't use the FXZ100 to help tune the R3, i don't normally use any other brands earphone as a basis for tuning our earphones, in generally i just use my ears to figure out what sounds nice.
> from: http://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=35932
> 
> That was in May, since that post the housing and drivers went through minor changes which affected the sound from what we had then to what you have now. I don't really know how the final R3 would sound compared to the FXZ100 as my FXZ100 left channel died shortly after i wrote those comments in may.
> ...


 
 Ocharaku works really differently compared to R3. one driver is just cancelling some distortions from the other via the tube, while R3 drivers just look at each other.


----------



## sacrifice13

So many awesome new things coming out!
  
 Not to mention these babies being released on the 20th!


----------



## dweaver

I currently have the S1 and Delta models from Raz and both sound excellent. The Delta is just a damn good balanced IEM which is pretty much unheard of at it's price point. It simply slays any store bought IEM at the same price both from a sound perspective as well as accessory and build wise.

The S1 on the other hand offer a stronger bass response and is warmer sounding. It's worth noting the S1 improved alot with burnin as the bass settled down and became more controlled, I gave my pair about 70hrs in total but noticed a positive change within the first 24hrs followed by minor changes after that.


----------



## ericp10

razzer001 said:


> I think i was mis quoted, i didn't use the FXZ100 to help tune the R3, i don't normally use any other brands earphone as a basis for tuning our earphones, in generally i just use my ears to figure out what sounds nice.
> from: http://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=35932
> 
> That was in May, since that post the housing and drivers went through minor changes which affected the sound from what we had then to what you have now. I don't really know how the final R3 would sound compared to the FXZ100 as my FXZ100 left channel died shortly after i wrote those comments in may.
> ...


 
  
 Yea, I don't think I stated that you used the FXZ100 to tune the R3, but that R3 sounded more like that FXZ100 in comparing sound signatures. I need to search back for my original statement, but if I didn't state that, then I apologize. I wouldn't know how you tuned them. But I bought mine, so hurry up and send it please!!!


----------



## kova4a

I remember that Raz said something about R3 sounding like tf10 and that kinda put me off but that was probably like last year, so I guess the sound has changed quite a few times during the R&D phase.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Are those above the new audio technicas?? or what?


----------



## dnullify

*IEMs:*
  

BrainWavz R3 ~?
BrainWavz Delta ~$23
ONKYO IE-HF300, IE-FC300 ~$130/$100
 
KEF M200 ~$200
PNY midtowns 200 ~$16
Lethal Earsubs 5556 ~$15
Nuforce NE-700M ~$75
 
Philips Fidelio S1/S2 ~$95/$145
ZA Basso/Tenore ~$60
Audio Technica CKS1000 ~$212
RHA MA350 ~$40
VSonic VSD1 ~$45-55
  
*Headphones:*

Onkyo ES-HF300 ~$180
KEF M500 ~$300
 
Philips Fidelio X1 ~$245
Rock It Sounds R-Studio ~$74
  
*Other/Accessories:*

zu cables mission ipod cable (fidelio x1) ~$35
Geek DAC (kickstarter) ~$160
HRT microStreamer ~$190
FiiO X3 (DAP) ~$200
 
iBasso DX50 (DAP) ~$240
ele-dac (ebay find) ~$25
  
 I think i should start trimming out some of the older things on the list.


----------



## jmoore914

Anybody wanna try a $45 amp? The seller sells some other legit stuff so who knows, could be awesome
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/HA-INFO-mini-ear-Headphone-Amplifier-TI-TPA6120A2-for-HIFI-headphones-/380461843386?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item58954b03ba


----------



## Zelda

^ http://www.head-fi.org/t/639286/cheap-ebay-6120a2-amps-any-experience-with-these
  
 and cheaper here
http://www.ab-system.hk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=322


----------



## nihontoman

As the ear speakers are too expensive for me ATM, Sony XBA H3 and brainwavz R3 are both tempting me. it's interesting how will thee compete with each other...
  
 Oh and this "golden age" for IEMS is going wild.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I've been eyeing the M200s because they seem like my style. Now that I've heard they're Eric's favorite IEMs, I'm very tempted.


----------



## PeterDLai

7s cameron said:


> I've been eyeing the M200s because they seem like my style. Now that I've heard they're Eric's favorite IEMs, I'm very tempted.


 
  
 Assuming you meant his favorite _universal_ IEM, you must have missed this post a couple pages back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ericp10 said:


> Out of the box, fellas, the Cardas Ear Speaker EM 5813 is on another level, but you won't hear it with the two provided double-flange tips, and without a good seal. I'm using the UE900 tips and I'm like "DAMN!" I hear no muddiness or lack of transparency, but I can tell it's only going to get better. *Out of the box, however, it's another level than anything I own in a universal (yes even more so than my beloved M200)*. It's a true ear speaker. Weight, height, and thickness of notes are intoxicating. Treble is there, but this IEM is for those who love rich refined bass and outstanding mids, with a decent soundstage (not too wide and not too small). No, these are not basshead earphones, but the bass is freakin' strong and prominent. And this has to be one of the best well-built earphones I've ever seen. It's beautiful. The cord may be a bit too long and thick for some, but it's fine for me. But the sound! Well, let me get with the burn-in process and then more listening, but out of the box I'm very pleased. Yes, it's worth the premium price.


 
  
 Granted, the Cardas cost more than twice as much as the M200, so I think I can safely stay away... for now.


----------



## pro1137

Hey guys. I got a review unit of Rockit Sounds' new R-Studio, and I have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed. 

  

  


 The R-Studio features a good build, good sound, great soundstage, and good comfort.

 The build is mostly plastic, but it has a strong aluminum part (dunno what to call it) on the side, like many Beyerdynamic headphones, such as the DT770. It feels really sturdy overall. Cable is detachable too.

 The sound has an overall warm and bassy signature to it. It's a little boomy on some tracks, though. I don't really hear it it unless I'm listening to intense orchestral or something. The mids are really engaging and full-sounding. Treble is detailed and relatively well extended. Could use a bit more extension, in my opinion. Sounds fricken great for a $70 headphone though. I think we've got an intense budget competitor here.

 Soundstage is gigantic for a closed headphone. Ear space is the most that I've ever had with a headphone though, so that could be why. But seriously. There's so much space for your ears. It's incredible. Makes them really comfortable, too.
 According to the package, the pads are made of genuine leather. Great to see that on a headphone this cheap!

 I've already given a few of my mates a listen, and they really liked them. One of them is probably going to buy a pair for himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, though. These headphones are insanely good at their current price, just like other Rockit products.


----------



## pro1137

Pic!


----------



## sacrifice13

drbluenewmexico said:


> Are those above the new audio technicas?? or what?



Yep the new CKX9.


----------



## daveyostrow

pro1137 said:


> Hey guys. I got a review unit of Rockit Sounds' new R-Studio, and I have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 wow nice, thanks for that.


----------



## nick n

Congratulations on the Cardas *Eric*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky guy. SO tempted, but then the cks1000's are on the to get list before those.
  
 Didn't someone mention a possible 1000 replacement in the works soon?
  
 Any issues with the weight for staying put in your ears,  or bulky cable at all on the Cardas?
 Its a shame they only provide a few tips, especially since they are sort of unique, at least the pair with the venting.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

whose going to review the ISLAND the new ALO amp sac?  looks interesting and price is only 299.00...


----------



## daveyostrow

kep1 said:


> I recently got the xb90's, and, while they are very nice, I am preferring the crunch of distorted guitars more on my MH1C. Am I high or was this to be expected?


 
  
 Guitars are not a strong suit on the xb90, or most bass phones that tend to cloud the sound. im not seeing the onyko as much of an upgrade to the xb90 either, they have more in common than not.
 s2 plays guitars just great mind you.


----------



## sfwalcer

Has anyone heard of these OG Panny frankenbolt robotic arms befo'???
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-RPHJE70S-High-End-Headphone/dp/B0009NEUPE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379475156&sr=8-1&keywords=Panasonic+RP-HJE70


----------



## ericp10

I think a lot of people just stopped caring about the EM5813 after delay after delay of it coming out (although we were promised it was coming out many times over). But if you have any ill feelings toward Cardas, you really need to let it go because you are denying your ears a treat! These Ear Speakers are something else! The sound is just so encompassing, refined, and BIG. These - to my ears - is in the top three of some of the best universals I have ever heard. I'm just blown away the more I listen it. The one misstep are the two pairs of tips provided by Cardas. Use those on some other IEM. Those tips don't do the Cardas justice. To be so expensive, Cardas should have given purchasers a variety of tips to choose from. But once you find the right tips for you (I have settled on large UE900 tips), your ears are in for a feast. And you MUST burn-in these earphones. I think some of you who gave in so quickly on the Cardas didn't give it a fighting chance. Then again, maybe it will be the best kept secret among a few listeners. I'm glad it has revealed its beauty to me (inside and out). Happy listening.


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> Congratulations on the Cardas *Eric*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 nick n I can see the Cardas feeling kind of heavy if you don't have tips that give you a good firm and tight seal (so that they don't move). The cable is one of the thickest (and heaviest) cables I've ever seen on an earphone, but it doesn't bother me. The earphone can be worn over ear; there a beautiful shirt clip to hold the cable in place; and the chin slider also aids in holding the Ear Speaker in place (and makes them feel less heavy). Also, there like a velcro wrap on the cable so that you can roll some of it up and make it shorter. I like the length of the cable, myself, but it is "almost" too long (but not quite to me). I haven't tried to take these out on public transportation to listen to, and I doubt I will. First, it looks really high-end and like nothing else anyone has seen in someone's ears, so I don't want to tempt fate. But I will pack them in the great looking leather pouch and pull them out when I get to work to listen to (my on the go earphone is the Fidelio S2 right now). Oh, the X3 and Ear Speaker love each other.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> I think a lot of people just stopped caring about the EM5813 after delay after delay of it coming out (although we were promised it was coming out many times over). But if you have any ill feelings toward Cardas, you really need to let it go because you are denying your ears a treat! These Ear Speakers are something else! The sound is just so encompassing, refined, and BIG. These - to my ears - is in the top three of some of the best universals I have ever heard. I'm just blown away the more I listen it. The one misstep are the two pairs of tips provided by Cardas. Use those on some other IEM. Those tips don't do the Cardas justice. To be so expensive, Cardas should have given purchasers a variety of tips to choose from. But once you find the right tips for you (I have settled on large UE900 tips), your ears are in for a feast. And you MUST burn-in these earphones. I think some of you who gave in so quickly on the Cardas didn't give it a fighting chance. Then again, maybe it will be the best kept secret among a few listeners. I'm glad it has revealed its beauty to me (inside and out). Happy listening.


 
 ^ Welp for $400 smackers and the hype surrounding these i expected nothing less from them tbh. But didn't really follow their development and only read about them half passingly. 
  
 Personally the price for these Cardas are much more justified than the RE-600s which are literally falling apart on a lot of peps it seems.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/667685/hifiman-re-600-review/375#post_9808732
  
 Maybe i have high standards but $400 for a flagship model that has a built quality worse than most ~$10 cheapos is ridiculous in my book and they have been in this game for some time, with a pretty big following as well, so there should really be no excuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho good to hear your diggin' them Crustaceans so much ericp, congrats!!!


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp for $400 smackers and the hype surrounding these i expected nothing less from them tbh. But didn't really follow their development and only read about them half passingly.
> 
> Personally the price for these Cardas are much more justified than the RE-600s which are literally falling apart on a lot of peps it seems.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/667685/hifiman-re-600-review/375#post_9808732
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I was never interested in the RE-600, but the Re-400 is very good at $100. I have it up for sale now because I don't need it and will probably never listen to it again at this point. I detected no QC problems with the RE-400.


----------



## fnkcow

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, I was never interested in the RE-600, but the Re-400 is very good at $100. I have it up for sale now because I don't need it and will probably never listen to it again at this point. I detected no QC problems with the RE-400.



 


Could the M200 be a direct upgrade to the RE-400 SQ-wise instead of RE-600 if they're made from the same company? RE-600 doesn't justify the 4x price of RE-400 and M200 would have made more sense at 2x price of RE-400


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was never interested in the RE-600, but the Re-400 is very good at $100. I have it up for sale now because I don't need it and will probably never listen to it again at this point. I detected no QC problems with the RE-400.
> ...


 
 ^ i was able to get a set of m200s for $125 shipped here on the sales forums so if you are able to find a used set it makes much more sense to get them over the RE-400s. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ i was able to get a set of m200s for $125 shipped here on the sales forums so if you are able to find a used set it makes much more sense to get them over the RE-400s. Just my 2 cents.



 


Definitely! That's one heck of a deal you scored there!


----------



## sfwalcer

fnkcow said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ i was able to get a set of m200s for $125 shipped here on the sales forums so if you are able to find a used set it makes much more sense to get them over the RE-400s. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


 
 Welp that was the 2nd time i saw them under $150 here at head-fi so its not that uncommon. But yeah that was indeed a sweet deal. The seller is a crazy nice head-fier as well which always makes for a more pleasant experience.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> Welp that was the 2nd time i saw them under $150 here at head-fi so its not that uncommon. But yeah that was indeed a sweet deal. The seller is a crazy nice head-fier as well which always makes for a more pleasant experience.


 
 How do you like the M200s? If you posted your impressions on it already I must have missed that post.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> How do you like the M200s? If you posted your impressions on it already I must have missed that post.


 
 ^ Yeah you have missed them. Might wanna backtrack a couple of pages i am sure it's easy to find.
  
 Anywho there ya' go. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-brainwavz-delta-r3-dual-hybrid-greatness-pg948-onkyo-phones-pg-904-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13935#post_9783553


----------



## daveyostrow

The Onyko are very engaging/versatile phones. starting to impress me as they do well with many types of music
 
 Quote:


> After hearing the S2 and M200, the 1K's seemed awfully colored. Even the Onkyo's don't seem as colored but its closer to the 1K's then the other two in coloration. I am preferring more of the neutral sound these days with good bass.


 The onykos sound more colored to me in that it has way more midbass, i wonder what you meant by colored.


----------



## nick n

ericp10 said:


> nick n I can see the Cardas feeling kind of heavy if you don't have tips that give you a good firm and tight seal (so that they don't move). The cable is one of the thickest (and heaviest) cables I've ever seen on an earphone, but it doesn't bother me. The earphone can be worn over ear; there a beautiful shirt clip to hold the cable in place; and the chin slider also aids in holding the Ear Speaker in place (and makes them feel less heavy). Also, there like a velcro wrap on the cable so that you can roll some of it up and make it shorter. I like the length of the cable, myself, but it is "almost" too long (but not quite to me). I haven't tried to take these out on public transportation to listen to, and I doubt I will. First, it looks really high-end and like nothing else anyone has seen in someone's ears, so I don't want to tempt fate. But I will pack them in the great looking leather pouch and pull them out when I get to work to listen to (my on the go earphone is the Fidelio S2 right now). Oh, the X3 and Ear Speaker love each other.


 
_THANKS for the impressions. It helps a bunch._
 I'm guessing they floor the CKS1000 so far. Not sure if I want an answer to that one 
 If you really want to get into the* golden ratio theme of those Cardas ( and the cable construction they use )*... why not hey... check out some tunes tuned to  432hz. lots of info on that on the left sidebar.
 of course click on the pictures to hit up the download screen of each track.
https://soundcloud.com/groups/432-hz-music There was a warning of some kind in one of those links, like don't operate machinery with this stuff.
  
 Don't get too tripped out ( Stodt Yam for instance )
  
 BTW I'm cranking this stuff with these other 32 ohm *Lethal Audio Earsubs ( model # 5556 )*iems ( have both models ), man these are seriously *good*. This model has a much smaller bass port so a bit tighter bass and a bit more forward aspect. People are doing themselves a disservice if they aren't giving either one a shot, and at that price, I don't even register"price" when I use them. The sound...They stand alone from pricepoint and appearance. This isn't some dusty MT-300 thing like SF likes to remind us of. Not even a dusty EB-750 either.( Sf get in here and start featherdusting!) And I'm not hyping, _you'd know if I was hyping_.
 No sweat to me if nobody bothers, I'll still have them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and spares.

  
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I could be using the portable Stax SR-001 Mk2 or a pile of other ortho type stuff instead, but nope. These two models are too worthy.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Philips have an issue here...finally getting somewhat comfortable, went to bed wearing them, my wife heard them, I know they are semi open, didn't expect so much sound leakage that it would be an issue.
  
 Fun concert last night, Rock Shop Brooklyn, Valley Lodge, dive of a bar, abour 20 people there, soundstage narrow (was a small room), good powerful bass, though, imaging/vocals a bit smeared, but good "jump" factor, had fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 (videoed snippets of songs, may post but probably crappy since used my Razr Maxx and couldn't bear to video for full songs, had to bop)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How do these compare to Zero Audio Tenores mate?
  
 Also how do they sound with my Trance mixes?


----------



## nihontoman

Will someone be kind and explain what  " R3 *Dual hybrid* greatness!! " means? whoever changed the title must be aware that it is dual dynamic and not dynami/BA hybrid, right? if the title implies something else then my apologies


----------



## MrEleventy

Bah. They never showed(M200s). I don't know where they are.  Going to the Post Office. Might go postal..... jk... maybe. depends.


----------



## nehcrow

mreleventy said:


> Bah. They never showed(M200s). I don't know where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Jealous of your T90's! I want a pair... 
 How are they?
 Got the X1's which are so great  But really curious about the T90's


----------



## ericp10

fnkcow said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was never interested in the RE-600, but the Re-400 is very good at $100. I have it up for sale now because I don't need it and will probably never listen to it again at this point. I detected no QC problems with the RE-400.
> ...


 
  
 Different sound signatures. I think the RE-400 peels back layers in the music more, but the M200 has more bass and is more musical of the two. Sometimes the RE-400 sounds a bit too surgical. Both give enough satisfying details in the music. I would pick the M200.


----------



## MrEleventy

nehcrow said:


> Jealous of your T90's! I want a pair...
> 
> How are they?
> Got the X1's which are so great  But really curious about the T90's



Fscking fantastic.  I don't have anything on a similar tier to compare it to but I've have/had a few mid-tier phones (DT880, DT990, HD600) and they wipe the floor with them across the board. 

I think reviews on the X1s have made comparisons between the 990s and the 650s so with that in mind, I'd say the T90s will have less bass but more treble. Treble is clean and clearer, less grainy. Soundstage and imaging is amaaaazing. Soundstage and imaging is probably the most noticable upgrade. Treble is 50/50, it's nice that it's clean and clear but some(a lot) found it piercing/sibilant. I did too at first but after some burn in, it smooths out to where it's no trouble at all. It's expensive but, I find it money well spent.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> BTW I'm cranking this stuff with these other 32 ohm *Lethal Audio Earsubs ( model # 5556 )*iems ( have both models ), man these are seriously *good*. This model has a much smaller bass port so a bit tighter bass and a bit more forward aspect. People are doing themselves a disservice if they aren't giving either one a shot, and at that price, I don't even register"price" when I use them. The sound...They stand alone from pricepoint and appearance. This isn't some dusty MT-300 thing like SF likes to remind us of. Not even a dusty EB-750 either.( Sf get in here and start featherdusting!) And I'm not hyping, _you'd know if I was hyping_.
> No sweat to me if nobody bothers, I'll still have them.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


doctorjazz said:


> *The Philips* have an issue here...finally getting somewhat comfortable, went to bed wearing them, my wife heard them, *I know they are semi open, didn't expect so much sound leakage that it would be an issue.*
> 
> Fun concert last night, Rock Shop Brooklyn, Valley Lodge, dive of a bar, abour 20 people there, soundstage narrow (was a small room), good powerful bass, though, imaging/vocals a bit smeared, but good "jump" factor, had fun
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Why doc the answer is literally right before your eyes. Dem Lethals meng like nick said is no joke and can hang with some of the best for pennies. If you don't get them Lethals soon, your wifey might get *LETHAL* with ya' if youknowhatimeng.


----------



## DannyBai

daveyostrow said:


> The Onyko are very engaging/versatile phones. starting to impress me as they do well with many types of music
> The onykos sound more colored to me in that it has way more midbass, i wonder what you meant by colored.



Pretty much everything in this thread is colored, lol. Even the S2. As for the CKS1000, the sound seems to be forced at you more. Midrange and treble especially. I don't think it sounds bad but the S2 is just more even. Maybe calling them awfully colored was a bad term.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Pretty much everything in this thread is colored, lol. Even the S2. As for the CKS1000, the sound seems to be forced at you more. Midrange and treble especially. I don't think it sounds bad but the S2 is just more even. *Maybe calling them awfully colored was a bad term.*


 
 ^
... welp i wouldn't say "colored" is necessarily a bad thing per se, since it all has to do with how masterfully tuned it is. The ATH CKS1Ks are indeed masterfully and colorfully tuned to be EVERYTHING forward and nothing recessed. They have a crazy refined sound that is really fun/engaging due to this aggressive tuning yet it's not overly fatiguing cuz of the big soundstaging and spacious layering. The colored nature of these 1Ks just works tbh.


----------



## peter123

Damn, these Graditudes are WAY better then I expected.. I might actually like them even more than the S2's but I need more time to be sure. At USD 60 these are a steal, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## Carlsan

nihontoman said:


> Will someone be kind and explain what  " R3 *Dual hybrid* greatness!! " means? whoever changed the title must be aware that it is dual dynamic and not dynami/BA hybrid, right? if the title implies something else then my apologies


 
  
 Yeah was wondering about that, thought to myself, am I missing something... R3 is a hybrid???
 That's what I read as well. 
 Anyway, thanks for bringing that up...


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ... welp i wouldn't say "colored" is necessarily a bad thing per se, since it all has to do with how masterfully tuned it is. The ATH CKS1Ks are indeed masterfully and colorfully tuned to be EVERYTHING forward and nothing recessed. They have a crazy refined sound that is really fun/engaging due to this aggressive tuning yet it's not overly fatiguing cuz of the big soundstaging and spacious layering. The colored nature of these 1Ks just works tbh.



What you said. I goof no more. 

R3 is a dual dynamic.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ... welp i wouldn't say "colored" is necessarily a bad thing per se, since it all has to do with how masterfully tuned it is. The ATH CKS1Ks are indeed masterfully and colorfully tuned to be EVERYTHING forward and nothing recessed. They have a crazy refined sound that is really fun/engaging due to this aggressive tuning yet it's not overly fatiguing cuz of the big soundstaging and spacious layering. The colored nature of these 1Ks just works tbh.



I've been looking for headphones in general that are forward, but very spacious at the same time. Sounds like the 1Ks may be my best bet.


----------



## doctorjazz

sfwalcer said:


> nick n said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I'm cranking this stuff with these other 32 ohm *Lethal Audio Earsubs ( model # 5556 )*iems ( have both models ), man these are seriously *good*. This model has a much smaller bass port so a bit tighter bass and a bit more forward aspect. People are doing themselves a disservice if they aren't giving either one a shot, and at that price, I don't even register"price" when I use them. The sound...They stand alone from pricepoint and appearance. This isn't some dusty MT-300 thing like SF likes to remind us of. Not even a dusty EB-750 either.( Sf get in here and start featherdusting!) And I'm not hyping, _you'd know if I was hyping_.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks, SF, I know I can always depend on you for help. 
  
  
  
  

  
 As far as the S2's go, this may be obvious to everyone else, but, as they are semi open and don't make a real seal, they don't feel the same in the ear when they are in properly. I generally expect a really good seal to have a bit of suction, which I try not to have too much (uncomfortable), but reassures me that I'm in well. These, being semi open, shouldn't give m suction EVER (I know, DUHH).
  
 Trying to figure out how to get the Valley Lodge video snippets from my phone to the site, different things haven't worked yet. An interesting observation is how differnt ears and microphones hear tings.I was working to gear lyrics/vocals from my spot. On my phone, in the same spot, they are pretty clear. I know that is the case, still interesting to appreciate how different they are.
  
  
  

 Valley Lodge, maybe get the videos going...


----------



## MrEleventy

Just upload to youtube and link back to here.


----------



## doctorjazz

peter123 said:


> Damn, these Graditudes are WAY better then I expected.. I might actually like them even more than the S2's but I need more time to be sure. At USD 60 these are a steal, there's no doubt about that.


 
  
 1+


----------



## drbluenewmexico

updates from the sonic frontier:
  
 just hooked up the IFi  Gemini two headed usb cable (one for power one for music) to the Iusb power supply module and into the Ray Samuels Predator amp/dac.  after some burn in the music is EXPLODING out
 the Onkyo hf300's. forgot i was listening to iems,started hallucinating Eric Clapton on stage, forgot to get back to work...ha!   thats some kind of success.....imagine this cable will need 100 hrs or more burn in to
 approach peak performance, so i am thrilled!  the 300s get better with ever improvement in the chain of sound...of course DS has me wondering about the headphone version now....
  
 by the way, i havent found a portable NOS dac available anywhere, the 1543 on ebay requires a wall wart or big plug in battery to sing...trying to get MOJOAUDIO to build me one...i just love that one bit old school dac sound.....and would love to have it be portable  (old sony cd players are one bit , but nobody has batteries for them more, so requires wall wart)...just sayin..


----------



## nihontoman

we need some more impressions on brainwavz R3... Ds said it was good but he must repeat it until we are satisfied


----------



## ericp10

Well, I sent the W4r back already, so the DX50 may be in my near future.


----------



## fnkcow

ericp10 said:


> Well, I sent the W4r back already, so the DX50 may be in my near future.


 
  
 Wow that was uber quick. I take it W4r just doesnt cut it for you anymore?


----------



## ericp10

fnkcow said:


> Wow that was uber quick. I take it W4r just doesnt cut it for you anymore?


 
  
 Nope. Now enough sub-bass for me. I like mid-bass but it's too mid-bassy (even with other cables that increased the sub-bass, but increased the mid-bass too).


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, these Graditudes are WAY better then I expected.. I might actually like them even more than the S2's but I need more time to be sure. At USD 60 these are a steal, there's no doubt about that.
> ...


 
  Been burning the Gratitudes, not sure how long (playing it through an old ipod mini on shuffle, but it randomly shuts and I have to restart it again, never sure how long it was off. It has been past 3-4 days, though. Am noting smoothing of the treble, really nice sounding, haven't done more 1 to 1 comparisons against anything else, just used it to get through sweating on the elliptical (yuk), but I think I'd agree it's a no brainer for $60 (see it $90 some places, but I think can still be found for $60. Have it burning again, will revisit in a few days.


ericp10 said:


> Well, I sent the W4r back already, so the DX50 may be in my near future.


 
  
 Yeah, how come so quick? Don't like the Westone"


----------



## Dsnuts

An update. I know I threw on some ear guides and this is the first time I have ever used ear guides but for these earphones it makes them actually better for what they are intended for. Over ear hearing.
  
 So I have been burning these earphones in since I got them and the sound has gone through a few stages but this evening I also got a new toy to try these with. I got a nice little package from Ibasso and I am extremely happy with the sounds that is coming out of the Ibasso DX50. I didn't get a chance to hear it until about an hour ago for the first time. I threw on my card I had in my X3, scanned and I was hearing the Ibasso for the first time..
  
 I have to use the player much more to hear fully how ibasso tuned the DX50 but for now I will say the X3 does have the deeper sound and more bass. The Ibasso so far has the wider stage but every bit as glorious as the X3 can be on the best synergy with any earphone I have...I would say if your a bass guy. Go with the X3.. If your a detail guy go with the DX50. More on that later..
  
 The R3s been on the burn in ever since I got them and the sound has tightened up.. The R3 seems to like what the DX50 is doing for it more so than the X3.. Both players sound great with the earphone but the R3 right now is telling me it likes the sound of the DX50 more so..This sound is truly immersive. It is all encompassing. If you was sitting in a room of speakers that would be the best way to describe this presentation. The balance is excellent on these earphones..The more I think about how the speakers face each other is a sound chamber and how that sound is channeled to your ears the more I am amazed.. Because it works..Dynamic sound has a new player and it is this very design..
  
 Now what is interesting is the sound positioning is actually off but that is because of the design, and not in a bad way..There is a distinct foreground layer, a mid and a background layer of sound that these emit. What is amazing is there is cohesion in all the layers of sound. The spacing of your tunes will be heard in a new way on these earphones and you will almost have to get used to the presentation to understand how these earphones portray sound.. As much as I analyzed the sound. I will chalk it up to a familiar yet a very."unique" presentation..To put it simply I have not heard layering and use of space quite like how these portray sound..They do sound like they have a dolby type sound coming out of these little earphones..And it sounds all encompassing. Chalk this one up for immersion. You are simply in your music as it surrounds your senses.. 
  
 The best part of the sound on these is the mids. While it is not as forward as the IE-HF300. It has added air and space other earphones can't reproduce..Guys are used to having dual dynamics having big bass yet these aren't it. The sound is very mature, better tuned, full range and very representative of the tune you are listening to..The layered presentation will take your breath away..
  
 Now if I had to nit pick it would be that the sound is not as tight as I would like it..I think due to way this is designed the sound can be a tad loose on some tracks and the highs while represented well has a way of showing up for some tunes while being somewhat hidden in others..And I think it is due to this unique layering of sound these earphones have that leads to this..This is where the M200s outdo these earphones because the way the micro driver of the M200 faces your ear directly it will have the better precision and clarity.. But with that being said. There is something magical with how these portray your music..I am very encouraged with the direction of Brainwavz and I eagerly look forward to what these guys will do next to take this sound one step further..


----------



## sfwalcer

^ HYPED!!!


----------



## donedj

Gratitude's are $56 on Amazon right now.


----------



## nick n

What the heck, Check this out seems like it is released next week.
  3 in 1 and sounds reasonably well done with the tuning too. So possible for them to release new swappable valves later.
  
 Hmm seems they are already doing additional valve  prototypes now.
 Quote from headphonebar: " _its a nice bonus having the option to upgrade the sound of your earphones just by using new valves. (we've tried some other valves that Torque is developing and we really like this option)_. "
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t103z/reviews/8876 
  
http://www.headphonebar.com/torque-t103z/
  
  
 Here's their site with a CGI video.
http://www.torque-audio.com/products-headphones/t103z-headphones/


----------



## TwinQY

Looks interesting. I'll go there Saturday to check it out.
  
 Although I wasn't too taken with the Ferraris...


----------



## sfwalcer

^ They look like Schiit!!!


----------



## nick n

I wouldn't see them when they are in my ears   Still thinking about inventing "audiophile mirrors" that attach to any iem and headphone and stick out 8 inches from the sides of your head so you can see what you are wearing while listening. Like those bike helmet mirrors.
  
 Sf you want to trial that when I get em prototyped?


----------



## blueangel2323

The swappable valve thing is nothing new, although it sounds like they will have more of them available than most other similar earphones.


----------



## MrEleventy

@nehcrow : I guess the impression was the last straw?  FWIW, I got mine from RazorDogAudio via eBay, they list brand new for $650 but you can make an offer. I punched in 500 and they accepted it promptly. I think you might be able to swing for a lower price. The T90s aren't popular even amongst HFers so they might take a lower bid just to move stock. Worth a shot.


----------



## getclikinagas

dsnuts said:


> An update. I know I threw on some ear guides and this is the first time I have ever used ear guides but for these earphones it makes them actually better for what they are intended for. Over ear hearing.
> 
> So I have been burning these earphones in since I got them and the sound has gone through a few stages but this evening I also got a new toy to try these with. I got a nice little package from Ibasso and I am extremely happy with the sounds that is coming out of the Ibasso DX50. I didn't get a chance to hear it until about an hour ago for the first time. I threw on my card I had in my X3, scanned and I was hearing the Ibasso for the first time..
> 
> ...


 
 Intriguing impressions DS...
 "Spacious", "dolby type sound", "all encompassing"... Not exactly iem lingo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Brainwavz are taking things to a new level.
  
 Tell us more about the the sound. Would you call them all rounders?  I loved the soundstage on my Brainwavz R1. But the shy mids would be glaringly evident every now and then. Talk about love-hate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 How does it stack up against the S2 and the XBA-3? I mean, which one would you reach for?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is just my opinion but I prefer my S2 over everything I have heard this year and even over the M200 when I had it because they do the one thing the M200s never did which was ease of use. The M200 has one of the best sounds I have heard this year but the fact that I was messing with the earphones more than enjoying that sound was a deal breaker..You are gonna have to sacrifice ergonomics and some comfort for a big all encompassing sound in even a bigger housing. I am sure they will figure out how to improve on that housing design and do one better but for now those are not one you can just grab and go at least for me it wasn't.
  
 The R3 has one of the most intriguing sounds but does show some limitations due to design..Guys that are neutral/ detail freaks will not like them but guys that are more open minded and like more of a natural surround sound presentation will be in awe of what the R3 can do. They are on the path for something great I can sense with these earphones and for the asking price I do believe these are worth owning for your collection if only because they stand out among other earphones.Guys that enjoy vocals, orchestral, big band presentations, live recordings, will enjoy these earphones for a unique take. It is not the most technically accurate but it makes up for that with the one aspect most iems simply can't portray..Space.
  
 I think given the design and what Brainwavz was going for I can clearly hear the direction they are going for on these earphones. It succeeds in the one area that is important to me and that is immersion.. After getting used to that sound you can hear how other earphones constrict the sounds due to housing limitations on your average earphone. Vocals have air around it as well as the instruments that play in the fore mid or background. Other earphones will sound more compressed together like a flatter picture of the sound. Once you understand that sound. It just sweeps you away in a whole new take on your tunes.


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> The R3s been on the burn in ever since I got them and the sound has tightened up.. The R3 seems to like what the DX50 is doing for it more so than the X3.. Both players sound great with the earphone but the R3 right now is telling me it likes the sound of the DX50 more so..This sound is truly immersive. It is all encompassing. If you was sitting in a room of speakers that would be the best way to describe this presentation. The balance is excellent on these earphones..The more I think about how the speakers face each other is a sound chamber and how that sound is channeled to your ears the more I am amazed.. Because it works..Dynamic sound has a new player and it is this very design..
> 
> Now what is interesting is the sound positioning is actually off but that is because of the design, and not in a bad way..There is a distinct foreground layer, a mid and a background layer of sound that these emit. What is amazing is there is cohesion in all the layers of sound. The spacing of your tunes will be heard in a new way on these earphones and you will almost have to get used to the presentation to understand how these earphones portray sound.. As much as I analyzed the sound. I will chalk it up to a familiar yet a very."unique" presentation..To put it simply I have not heard layering and use of space quite like how these portray sound..They do sound like they have a dolby type sound coming out of these little earphones..And it sounds all encompassing. Chalk this one up for immersion. You are simply in your music as it surrounds your senses..
> 
> ...


 
  
 I should be getting a pair of R3 tomorrow. Certainly intrigued to hear them after your impressions. If the 10mm are related to the S1 drivers, I would say wait till a lot of hours are one them and see how tight they are. Not that the right tips won't help too. I know my CKP 200 tips are great for tightening and layering out sub-bass. I know my S1 came with a bunch of tips but I probably like them best with the tips from my PCX 95. The Grado(HifiMan style) big bi-flanges could be a good tip for the R3 as well. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there will be the usual variety thrown in which is actually commendable as another knock on the KEF camp. Those guys have one of the lest ergonomic housing designs you have to wrestle with just to fit them in your ears and the least they can do is throw in a big variety of tips to fit a variety of ears but they throw in 3 pairs of big nozzle tips and call it a day..Even guys that use the stock tips will start searching for others that fit the big nozzle.. You spend $200 you should at least get a set of foam type tips no?
  
 I like that Brainwavz throws in more than your average amount of tips and a nice case. There is bound to be something in there that can be usable to your ear size and shape. Some thought into tips and who is gonna use them goes a long way imo. It is just my opinion but I think if Brainwavz can do it they should throw in some cheap ear guides too. The stiff memory wire in itself works but with an ear guide it holds the earphones in better for me and I suspect many others that will want to be active with the R3s in the ears.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Hey Ds, I want to get a music player so naturally I'm looking at the X3 and DX50. Details are more important to me than bass, but the X3 would pair with all my headphones better and I prefer its interface. The DX50 can support a lot higher memory too, I don't know which one to get.

On another note those Brainwavs seem amazing. I prefer the layered spacious sound as all of my speakers are EQd to have that effect. I haven't looked at the price yet so I shouldn't get too excited lol. What do you like better about the S2?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a more a matter of preference than anything but I have not heard an earphone yet this year that does all the things the S2 does.. It has so many aspects in the sound and their ability to scale with more power that truly takes them a step or two above other iems.. The dynamics for one. The highs extend without fatigue, the precise engrossing mids with the bass end that has some of the best quality I have heard on any in ears. After hearing the S2, it is easy to pick out flaws in other earphones. Sound is clean, refined, extended, wide and has the ability to sound like a completely different phone altogether with a powerful dap like the X3.
  
 The great news..You know how lately I have been talking about what phones synergize with what dap? The S2 synergizes with both..The S2 shows what each players strengths and weaknesses are. For you Cameron I recommend you invest in the X3 and the S2. It is all your gonna need.. I like how they sound on the DX50 just as much actually but you might as well save the $55 and go with the X3 and put that money toward an S2..I think you will appreciate the deep 3dness of the X3 in sound and how the S2s transparency shows that imagery in full force. An absolute fantastic pairing of player and phone..Plus wait till you hear how the X3 sounds with your CKN70, AD900X, HA-S500 It will bring a big smile to your face I guarantee it.
  
 I like the R3 better on the DX50 and for it's unique approach to sound. It is the perfect phone to get lost in your own music space..I am burning my DX50. Can't wait to try out my CKS1000 on it. Will report later.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I like the R3 better on the DX50 and for it's unique approach to sound. It is the perfect phone to get lost in your own music space..I am burning my DX50. *Can't wait to try out my CKS1000 on it. Will report later.*


 
  
 Waiting...


----------



## Dsnuts

+


 =


 I knew the CKS1000 was gonna sound good on the DX50, but the best I have ever heard?

  
 Seriously you want to talk about synergy. WOW. I just got back from the library listening to my DX50 using my CKS1000. I couldn't believe it..I can feel the hairs on the back of my head standing on end when I was listening to this combo. Just astounding. I have never heard my CKS1000 sound quite like what I was hearing. The player was made for the CKS1000..The sparkle the deep full blown sound and that ridiculous bowl reaching bass. I kid you not the sound I was hearing was more than what I expected.


----------



## doctorjazz

I believe it-don't have the DX50, but have been loving the X3 via line out to ALO Continental, using it that way mostly (certainly not as convenient as using it alone). This is more neutral than the stock X3, and the AT 1K are KILLER through this combination!!!


----------



## akarise

audio-technica's SonicFuel earphones have just been released!


----------



## waynes world

Wow Ds! Wow. Thanks for the impressions


----------



## Dsnuts

Might have to try out a CKX9


----------



## 7S Cameron

Thanks for the advice D's, you're always there for me. I definitely need a new source because my phone just isn't cutting it. My ELE puts it to shame. So I'll get the X3 first and go for the S2s. How is the isolation? I know its not as good as a closed IEM, but is it really that bad? Being able to cancel put noise is important to me.


----------



## peter123

donedj said:


> Gratitude's are $56 on Amazon right now.


 
  
 I'd say go get them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I paid $110 for mine including shipping and taxes and still find tem to be great value!
  
 I'm going to do a comparision between the Gratitudes and the S2's as soon as the Gratitudes get a little more burn in,


----------



## doctorjazz

Still burning my Gratitudes in (stupid ipod mini is annoying, randomly stops), so far I think the S2 is technically "better" (more accurate), but I may find I listen to the Gratitude more, will check again after more burinig


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Still burning my Gratitudes in (stupid ipod mini is annoying, randomly stops), so far I think the S2 is technically "better" (more accurate), but I may find I listen to the Gratitude more, will check again after more burinig


 
  
 This is exactly my impression so far as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I spent the day just listening to my 2 daps and loading music and trying out phones for the 2 daps.. I came up with a little formula for which Dap will synergize better with which phone more so than the other. Based on what type of phones you guys own it goes a little like this.
  
 Coloration + Ibasso DX50= Bliss ,  Neutrality + Fiio X3= Bliss.   
  
 This formula has been proven over and over again from just using the various cans and earphones I have used on both and it rings completely true.


----------



## TekeRugburn

dsnuts said:


> So I spent the day just listening to my 2 daps and loading music and trying out phones for the 2 daps.. I came up with a little formula for which Dap will synergize better with which phone more so than the other. Based on what type of phones you guys own it goes a little like this.
> 
> Coloration + Ibasso DX50= Bliss ,  Neutrality + Fiio X3= Bliss.
> 
> This formula has been proven over and over again from just using the various cans and earphones I have used on both and it rings completely true.


 
  
 Isn't this a general thing a lot of people do?
  
 Colored/warm phones + Neutral/cold source or Neutral/colder phones + colored/warm source.  Evens out a bit; Just like Grados with a warm source/amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

For sure but I had to confirm it using my own headphones and earphones..I am just stating what people should know before they decide which one to go with for a player as it should be more based on what type of phones people own.
  
 Both players will sound good on what ever phones you all have but the strengths of the players shine more so with the opposite type of sounding phone connected to it..
  
 Philips S2, Gr07, EX600, Brainwavz Deltas will synergize better with the X3.
  
 CKS1K, Onkyo IE-HF300, WS99, Brainwavz R3 will synergize better with the DX50.


----------



## kova4a

tekerugburn said:


> Isn't this a general thing a lot of people do?
> 
> Colored/warm phones + Neutral/cold source or Neutral/colder phones + colored/warm source.  Evens out a bit; Just like Grados with a warm source/amp.


 
  
 Nah, I want as neutral source as possible and let the phones' signature be as it is. If I want bright sound I get bright phones. If the Grados are too bright for you, you don't keep them. I don't like to even out stuff - if an iem/headphone signature doesn't work for me, it has to go - I don't start looking for a source that works with it. But that's just me and I'm drunk, so what do I know?


----------



## TekeRugburn

kova4a said:


> Nah, I want as neutral source as possible and let the phones' signature be as it is. If I want bright sound I get bright phones. If the Grados are too bright for you, you don't keep them. I don't like to even out stuff - if an iem/headphone signature doesn't work for me, it has to go - I don't start looking for a source that works with it. But that's just me and I'm drunk, so what do I know?


 
  
 I didn't say thats what I do but what a lot of people do.


----------



## kova4a

tekerugburn said:


> I didn't say thats what I do but what a lot of people do.


 
  
 Well, as I said I'm pretty drunk, so don't quote me on that (lol I actually made only 4 mistakes while writing this sentence, so I'm not that bad). 
  
 Anyway, actually I was at the park the other day and there was some concert thingy going on while I was getting wasted with my mates. It was some little girls and teens that couldn't sing until this one girl came out and listening to her through those warm and smooth speakers with boosted bass I kinda got nostalgic about the old days when I was walking around with my portable cassette player and unknown sony cans. I was like "Damn, I miss that warm analog sound - ****** neutral sound and clarity, I want that". So I'm still kinda split between x3 and dx50 and I'm trying to keep myself from buying both. I really dig the dx50's look and the big hardware buttons on the front, which is what I've wanted from a DAP since I was walking around with a cassette player in my pocket there's something about the x3 too. (yeah, had to correct this paragraph several times too)


----------



## nihontoman

At least Ican say that iBasso DX50+Sony XB90EX sounds really good. I wonder how the new sony XBA H3 will sound with it though


----------



## Dsnuts

If the Sonys have forward mids which a lot of them do. It will pair better on the DX50 me thinks.


----------



## Dsnuts

kova4a said:


> Well, as I said I'm pretty drunk, so don't quote me on that (lol I actually made only 4 mistakes while writing this sentence, so I'm not that bad).
> 
> Anyway, actually I was at the park the other day and there was some concert thingy going on while I was getting wasted with my mates. It was some little girls and teens that couldn't sing until this one girl came out and listening to her through those warm and smooth speakers with boosted bass I kinda got nostalgic about the old days when I was walking around with my portable cassette player and unknown sony cans. I was like "Damn, I miss that warm analog sound - ****** neutral sound and clarity, I want that". So I'm still kinda split between x3 and dx50 and I'm trying to keep myself from buying both. I really dig the dx50's look and the big hardware buttons on the front, which is what I've wanted from a DAP since I was walking around with a cassette player in my pocket there's something about the x3 too. (yeah, had to correct this paragraph several times too)


 
 I would go for the X3..It is more closer to an old school sound than the DX50. Plus your VSD1s/ HA-S500 gonna shine on the player.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the hf300s sound great to me on the X3, of course i don't have the the DX50.
 i do have the cf c3 and the agh cks  phones sound really good on that to me.
 mix and match, grab and snatch the best sound for the occasion.....
 currently listening to repaired akg701 through david berning microzotal
 ray samuels predator as  preamp and iFI gemini usb ycable into Iusbpower
  
 lush powerful sound, studio quality. friends drop over, i drop headphones on
 on them w Tengri psych trance album and they are literally SPEECHLESS.
 audio alchemy....rave on


----------



## quartertone

dsnuts said:


> I would go for the X3..It is more closer to an old school sound than the DX50. Plus your VSD1s/ HA-S500 gonna shine on the player.


 
  
 But that would go against the 'opposites attract' logic, as those phones are quite coloured.


----------



## Mackem

Definitely need to get round to upgrading my IEMs. Just waiting for the right deal / IEMs to come along I suppose.


----------



## Dsnuts

quartertone said:


> But that would go against the 'opposites attract' logic, as those phones are quite coloured.


 
 Yes but certain sound characteristics works well that plays along with the sound signature of the X3. I noticed phones that are cooler in sound will mesh well with the player as well. CKN70 for example sounds really nice on the player.  Detailed phones using BAs, carbon nanotubes or titanium drivers.. Phones like the HA-S500 with good detail works well even with the big bass. GR07 BE edition is another example.  And the VSD1 is not too colored to the point where it will sound off and those have a solid amount of detail too which adds to how it plays.. Phones with a V signature also works well with the X3 because the full deep mids of the dap will pull some of them mids forward a touch giving some balance to a V signature phone.
  
 I suspect the M50 to work pretty well with the X3 for example.. Both Daps will sound nice on all types of sound after all if they made the players to only sound nice for certain phones and not others that would not make for selling too many of them. The DX50 sounds fantastic using neutral phones as well and detail guys will prefer that but they truly shine with phones with fuller forward sound and a bigger bass end. It off sets the players sound characteristics and adds musicality and better synergy. The worst synergy of the X3 is when you have a forward sounding phone with big bass AKA CKS1000...Can get a bit too hot and heavy..Which in this case is not a good thing.
  
 To get the best synergy however the X3 absolutely shines on a more neutralish type sound. S2/ GR07/ RE-400.. I got confirmation from several X3 owners on the X3 thread noticing the same effect. Monitor type earphones and headphones absolutely brings the musical qualities of the player out in full force..


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone up for trying out the RHA-MA750? They look really nice.


 They seem to be in stock at Amazon. People be waiting for an impression here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/15#post_9821294


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Anyone up for trying out the RHA-MA750? They look really nice.
> 
> 
> They seem to be in stock at Amazon. People be waiting for an impression here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/15#post_9821294


 
  
 Already on the way to me. 
  
 The DN-1K should land Monday or Tuesday.

 Hopefully the R3 will land soon. But honestly I don't know how long they will stay. Cardas Ear Speaker, AS-2, V6 and M200 (S2 on the go) have me wrapped up as far as earphones go. For the first time in a long time I'm more than satisfied!!


----------



## Dsnuts

KEF folks need to see this packaging. lol


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> I would go for the X3..It is more closer to an old school sound than the DX50. Plus your VSD1s/ HA-S500 gonna shine on the player.


 
  
 Well, thanks. I guess I'll have to think about it some more. I really like the dx50's look and the premise of a neutral source but going with all those bugs reported all the time and the uncertainty whether ibasso will be able to fix all of them kinda puts me off. I see people reporting issues with 24/192 playback on dx50 and that might be a deal breaker for me coz I'm dying to listen to all my 24/192 music without converting it - especially the 24/192 Metallica vinyl rips. 
 I might try to play the patience game and see if I can stop myself from buying a new DAP until the X5 is out. 
 And that MA750's packaging looks pretty, I'll be waiting for impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya there are way more bugs on the DX50. Mine freezes whenever I turn the player on and start to play music. I am gonna try n reload the new firmware. With the new firmware it seems to fix some issues while introducing others. They sound nice but they have a ways to go before they iron out all the bugs.
  
 I have had zero issues with the X3 since I got it. No freeze nothing.


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Ya there are way more bugs on the DX50. Mine freezes whenever I turn the player on and start to play music*. I am gonna try n reload the new firmware*. With the new firmware it seems to fix some issues while introducing other.
> 
> I have had zero issues with the X3 since I got it. No freeze nothing.


 
  
  
 you should've done so from the very start 

 I'm on latest firmware and encountered zero problems whatsoever... just make sure to read the readme file and update according to it...
  
 oh, and take out the sd card before doing all that


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have the new firmware on it but ever since I am getting freezes. It seems to have fixed itself as It isn't doing it anymore so I will just use it till a newer firmware comes out.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> Anyone up for trying out the RHA-MA750? They look really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are the phones I'm most interested in atm.


----------



## 7S Cameron

kova4a said:


> Well, thanks. I guess I'll have to think about it some more. I really like the dx50's look and the premise of a neutral source but going with all those bugs reported all the time and the uncertainty whether ibasso will be able to fix all of them kinda puts me off. I see people reporting issues with 24/192 playback on dx50 and that might be a deal breaker for me coz I'm dying to listen to all my 24/192 music without converting it - especially the 24/192 Metallica vinyl rips.
> I might try to play the patience game and see if I can stop myself from buying a new DAP until the X5 is out.
> And that MA750's packaging looks pretty, I'll be waiting for impressions.


 
 I want those vinyl rips!!


----------



## kova4a

7s cameron said:


> I want those vinyl rips!!


 
  
 Yeah, they are pretty sweet, especially in comparison to the Japanese remasters that I have, which are so loud and compressed.


----------



## jant71

Got my $5 Koss today.


 They are what you might expect for $5. They come with very useable clear wide bore tips that are kinda firm. They will be worth keeping to try on other phones. Thin cable that is shiny and more plastic in feel. Close to the 3580 and CLR100 cable in appearance(very budget). Small straight plug and Y. The housing and strains are quite sturdy and nice. The fit is quite easy, very stable, comfy for me. The housings are pretty big and fill your ears and they don't seem to have vent holes so they isolate quite well.
  
 They sound quite thick but in an enjoyable way. A nice size stage with the 13mm drivers and some room behind them in the housing and also the wide bore tips. The way that seems like burn-in will improve them. I'll see how they stack up to my CKP200 when they have enough hours on them. Not expecting much more than a good beater for the price.
  
 At the $5 total cost the lifetime warranty is not in play since it costs more to replace them then just buying another if you happen to like them and wanted another pair.
  
 Still a little fun to slum it in the ultra budget are once in a while and I may still try and mod them if possible. They won't turn out as good as the CLR100 but fun to try. Need to lay off my SA7 Ltd. for a while as well then get fresh ears on these Koss. My R3 also showed up, and while very beefy looking, they didn't survive the trip. May still get another pair if any more early production samples are left. Oh well.


----------



## 7S Cameron

kova4a said:


> Yeah, they are pretty sweet, especially in comparison to the Japanese remasters that I have, which are so loud and compressed.


 
 Did you rip them yourself? I've been trying to find some I can purchase with no luck.
  
 On a side not if anyone can find me Avenged Sevenfold vinyl rips I will love you forever


----------



## kova4a

7s cameron said:


> Did you rip them yourself? I've been trying to find some I can purchase with no luck.
> 
> On a side not if anyone can find me Avenged Sevenfold vinyl rips I will love you forever


 
  
 No, I lack the quality equipment needed and even with the proper equipment it can be tricky, but I do know where to get stuff like that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And yeah, Avenged Sevenfold in 24/192 vinyl rips too.


----------



## quartertone

kova4a said:


> I'm dying to listen to all my 24/192 music without converting it - especially the 24/192 Metallica vinyl rips.


 




http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------



## 7S Cameron

kova4a said:


> No, I lack the quality equipment needed and even with the proper equipment it can be tricky, but I do know where to get stuff like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Enlighten me oh mighty one!


----------



## kova4a

quartertone said:


> http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


 
  
 Nah, we're not talking about a normal situation where the CD is made straight from the audio master without any more mastering and compression. In such a case yeah, the difference is little and might not be viable to waste all this space with the bigger files. This article is talking about a perfect scenario but there aren't that much quality CD recordings. In reality most CDs are pretty compressed and the Loudness War is still going strong. So we're not talking about a slight advantage in the dynamic range - we're talking about quite the difference. 
 Of course, there are also cases where the vinyls also have compressed dynamic range or are just of bad quality.
  
 @7S Cameron I actually checked on that and people seem to agree that the vinyl rips while having better dynamic range are of pretty bad quality but it's not the ripper's fault, who's actually ripped quite a lot of stuff - the opinion of all seems to be that just the Avenged Sevenfold vinyls are of sub-par quality.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Got my $5 Koss today.
> 
> 
> They are what you might expect for $5. They come with very useable clear wide bore tips that are kinda firm. They will be worth keeping to try on other phones. Thin cable that is shiny and more plastic in feel. Close to the 3580 and CLR100 cable in appearance(very budget). Small straight plug and Y. The housing and strains are quite sturdy and nice. The fit is quite easy, very stable, comfy for me. The housings are pretty big and fill your ears and they don't seem to have vent holes so they isolate quite well.
> ...


 
 What happened to your R3s?


----------



## jant71

Plugged them in and one side was nearly totally silent. It's there but only start to hear it when cranked up higher. I am sending them back to the U.S location. An early sample for sure, no L/R markings or lettering on the housings. Maybe Fed Ex beat on them


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> Plugged them in and one side was nearly totally silent. It's there but only start to hear it when cranked up higher. I am sending them back to the U.S location. An early sample for sure, no L/R markings or lettering on the housings. Maybe Fed Ex beat on them


 
  
 mybe they tested what I wanted to test with these? you know, hang someone with it...


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha that sucks..I took another listen on my DX50 using the R3 and man it is hard to tell which player sounds nicer using the R3s. On one hand the treble seems a bit clearer on the DX50 but the mids on the Fiio seems to have more texture..I have to hear them again.. They do need a burn in by the way.


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> mybe they tested what I wanted to test with these? you know, hang someone with it...


 
 Yep, the cable is about as thick as the one on my Sony CD666's and the only earphone I've had with that thick a cord was the neck strap cable on my JVC NX55's


----------



## TwinQY

@nick - I found the Torques:
  
  

  
 They look like this without the valves.

  
 The red (reference) values. Great metal build. The entire IEM is just solidly built.

  
 As you can see (well not really, the camera's schiit) the valves work through varying tube shapes and openings. The grills are the same. No additional dampeners used. It's all in the tubes and the rims. I'll bring a better camera next time.

  
 Black is the treble valve (basically a straight tube and grill) - this one sounded the best to me. Gave it some nice balance, unfortunately it accentuated the treble peaks (they're there). Yellow was the bass valve (conical tube inside) and they're a bloated mess. Reds are the reference, and they gave it a nice V-shaped balance. Still a bit tubby but not too bad. I'm just more partial to the blacks. The ones not seen in the picture (they're on the IEM) are the greens. I forgot what they do. A bit tubby sounding as well.

  
 So all in all, they sounded nice. Very clean decay, not a lot of grain. The treble had some dips and peaks - less so on the red valves. More upper bass lingering but the mids aren't as thick as the M200s. I can't complain. If I could get the treble valve's bass quantity and smooth the treble into something like the red's I'd be happier. The kicker on these is the build. Stupendous metal, feels great in the hands. Flat cables are standard fare, not much to say about them. For the price, they'd do fine. I liked the mids more than the M200s - clearer. The stage is less flat and more of a spherical blob. 
  
  
 The M200s are massive. Unbearable. Here's the RE-400 in comparison.

  
  

  
 In my dainty ears.

 They sound very tactile. Mids are a bit thick to my likings. I really dislike thick mids, but these are decently clean so I'll let them off the hook.


----------



## 7S Cameron

kova4a said:


> Nah, we're not talking about a normal situation where the CD is made straight from the audio master without any more mastering and compression. In such a case yeah, the difference is little and might not be viable to waste all this space with the bigger files. This article is talking about a perfect scenario but there aren't that much quality CD recordings. In reality most CDs are pretty compressed and the Loudness War is still going strong. So we're not talking about a slight advantage in the dynamic range - we're talking about quite the difference.
> Of course, there are also cases where the vinyls also have compressed dynamic range or are just of bad quality.
> 
> @7S Cameron I actually checked on that and people seem to agree that the vinyl rips while having better dynamic range are of pretty bad quality but it's not the ripper's fault, who's actually ripped quite a lot of stuff - the opinion of all seems to be that just the Avenged Sevenfold vinyls are of sub-par quality.


 
 That's unfortunate, what about the Metallica rips? I've been trying to find vinyl rips for all my favorite bands, but it's been tough.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, so I uploaded my videos from the Rock Shop to YouTube (it seemed to take a day to upload 3 of them from my phone-no kidding. I had given up, then got  notice the next day that the upload was successful). Now, I know it seems basic, but I can't figure out how to get the videos into Head-Fi. I could copy the url, of course, and just post the link (that's what I've done before). Not that they"re the world's best videos-taken on a Droid Maxx, and only partial songs (don't like staring at my phone instead of at the band listening/dancing), just to get the flavor. How is this done?


----------



## doctorjazz

Let's see if this works...
  
 YAY!!!!


----------



## nick n

twinqy said:


> @nick - I found the Torques:
> They look like this without the valves.
> 
> As you can see (well not really, the camera's schiit) the valves work through varying tube shapes and openings. The grills are the same. No additional dampeners used. It's all in the tubes and the rims. I'll bring a better camera next time.
> So all in all, they sounded nice. Very clean decay, not a lot of grain. The treble had some dips and peaks - less so on the red valves. More upper bass lingering but the mids aren't as thick as the M200s. I can't complain. If I could get the treble valve's bass quantity and smooth the treble into something like the red's I'd be happier. The kicker on these is the build. Stupendous metal, feels great in the hands. Flat cables are standard fare, not much to say about them. For the price, they'd do fine. I liked the mids more than the M200s - clearer. The stage is less flat and more of a spherical blob.


 
 WOW Found them in your hand going home it looks like! Or is that at the store?
  
  What gets me specifically interested in them is if there is a decent driver itself then what sort of space are we looking at in there to add some tweakage to alter a bit of the slight undesirables.
  I'm talking like some Stax Micron Glasswool discs or pinch of Twaron Angelhair or even various foam plugs. Just enough to toy around within what the specific valve tips do. Yeah the modimicationing in my disturbed mind already.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like this might be alterable like I hope. they come with 4 valves then right.
  
  
 Can you let us know in a bit when they get a bit of time on them _if these were indeed take-homes_?
 Interested to see how the would tone down , if at all, with a bit of pounding.( any mention of titanium or anything on them 'phrams )
  
  
 A spherical staging, are you meaning around you, or out in front-around you?
  
 THANKS for checking them out
  
  
 I knew the KEF 200 were large but that is exxxtremely xxx large.
  
  
 Am drawn to the Atomic Floyd Powerjax as well. That form factor seems pretty good fitting and their build is top notch from what I read also what little there is to read. Colour schemes a little beatsish unfortunately.


----------



## doctorjazz

#2...


----------



## doctorjazz

#3, my club outing, Valley Lodge (2 cd's, the 1st a classic, the second meerly terrific, 3rd one either just about to come out or just out, haven't heard it yet, just a fun preview song on their web site)


----------



## doctorjazz

#1 is missing, reposting (hope I don't duplicate...)


----------



## doctorjazz

Last one-official video (band has changed personnel, think I liked the earlier group more, but the songs remain the same...)


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> WOW Found them in your hand going home it looks like! Or is that at the store?
> 
> What gets me specifically interested in them is if there is a decent driver itself then what sort of space are we looking at in there to add some tweakage to alter a bit of the slight undesirables.
> I'm talking like some Stax Micron Glasswool discs or pinch of Twaron Angelhair or even various foam plugs. Just enough to toy around within what the specific valve tips do. Yeah the modimicationing in my disturbed mind already.
> ...


 
 At the store. My wallet was tapped out after last night so I didn't bother bringing it. If I was inclined I might have gotten another pair of RE-400s along with the Torques. It's the strangest thing - I always find some of the best middle mids on these V-shaped fun machines. And then I spend forever pushing that V back into its proper _ place. The Torques are one of those fun machines.
  
 There's no space in the back - as you can see there's a disk in front of the driver that takes up a lot of space. The valves take up pretty much half of the entire IEM. If you're going to mess around with it you're limited to the valves. There's no ringing as far as I hear, I might have to bring more test tones during the next audition. The reds are capped by the rim facing the inside of the body. Sealed pretty tight. The yellow and blacks are pretty open to mods methinks. Just a straight(black)/conical(yellow) tube with a grill.  
  
 Yep, 4 valves. There's also these pre-production purple and pinks - they sent in a bunch for the owner to test and give feedback. Don't think they were available for people to try out.
  
 Seems like a standard fare driver - the box has a lot of blurb, but on the valves only. 
  
 It's all in my head - most IEMs usually are. They'd be two spherical blobs, slightly forward-diagonal, slightly leaking out of the head at times. The blobs are pretty dense. 
  
 No problem. I'll see if I have more time on Tuesday to try them out again. Maybe I'll even bring the wallet 
  
 Ridiculously so. I envy the elephants these are targetted towards.
  
 Funny thing about the Atomic Floyds - there was a poster on the wall with some marketing blurb about the bass - "bass like molten lava". I wonder how molten lava sounds like.
  
 Most impressive this afternoon - the GR10. Might have to buy my eQ-5s back now...


----------



## nick n

Molten lava.
   So..uhmmm... uhh that's got to be the hardest thing to try and place. 
 Unstoppable thick force of nature ?


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> @nick - I found the Torques:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey meng sup with you trying to swagga' jack me with them burgundy and black color scheme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... can't touch this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


nick n said:


> WOW Found them in your hand going home it looks like! Or is that at the store?
> 
> What gets me specifically interested in them is if there is a decent driver itself then what sort of space are we looking at in there to add some tweakage to alter a bit of the slight undesirables.
> I'm talking like some Stax Micron Glasswool discs or pinch of Twaron Angelhair or even various foam plugs. Just enough to toy around within what the specific valve tips do. Yeah the modimicationing in my disturbed mind already.
> ...


 
  
 +


twinqy said:


> At the store. My wallet was tapped out after last night so I didn't bother bringing it. If I was inclined I might have gotten another pair of RE-400s along with the Torques. It's the strangest thing - I always find some of the best middle mids on these V-shaped fun machines. And then I spend forever pushing that V back into its proper _ place. The Torques are one of those fun machines.
> 
> There's no space in the back - as you can see there's a disk in front of the driver that takes up a lot of space. The valves take up pretty much half of the entire IEM. If you're going to mess around with it you're limited to the valves. There's no ringing as far as I hear, I might have to bring more test tones during the next audition. The reds are capped by the rim facing the inside of the body. Sealed pretty tight. The yellow and blacks are pretty open to mods methinks. Just a straight(black)/conical(yellow) tube with a grill.
> 
> ...


 
  
 = Damn those orange ' iems still look cheap as hell despite you said they are solidly built. Reminds me of cheap $5 Chinese no name brand iems from dealextreme of something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great stuff meng, keep them impressions flowing, just wish there is a place like what you Canadians got where you can try iems, etc before you buy here in the states. WorstBuy is the only place but it's mostly all mainstream brand cans. :  (


----------



## TwinQY

The cabbagehead accolading me is highly disturbing.
  
 It's all metal - the camera is just schiit and did not do it justice. Truly and honestly. Much more hefty and sturdy than the M200 - which felt like crumpled diapers in comparison. And the M200s were pretty dense.


----------



## nick n

SF we can get those Orange Zingers here, and seems even able to test them too, because the ones in the post were tried by TwinQY  in store.
 maybe it's worth the trip to the mainland to test some decent stuff out for a huge spree ( good excuse to hit up some eastern music specialty stores )
  And the PowerJax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tick all the right boxes for me though wondering how they would compare to the blue Lethals is the thing. Those put a damper on normal prices for me in comparison now, sadly I have been ruined by them somewhat.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> The cabbagehead accolading me is highly disturbing.
> 
> It's all metal - the camera is just schiit and did not do it justice. Truly and honestly. Much more hefty and sturdy than the M200 - which felt like crumpled diapers in comparison. And the M200s were pretty dense.


 
 ^ Yeppp my praises be stunnin' dem stale Twinkies into dust  and exploding dem ovaries all at once son, better recognize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Whatcha be saying 'bout my gigantic shirt bat wing hangers boi??? Damn right, better not. M200 FTW!!! > those orange $5 chinese cheapos.


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> And the PowerJax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ...Do you want me to try out the PowerJax as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heck I'll buy the Lethals again so I can A-B the two. 
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yeppp my praises be stunnin' dem stale Twinkies into dust  and exploding dem ovaries all at once son, better recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Damn it you don't need bats ovaries for your cabbage arse. I get you can't afford manure but...


----------



## nick n

Pretty sure I made my mind up on those PowerJax, I remote viewed myself wearing them in the future, so just waiting for the rest of me to catch up.  If you CAN try to find the other version Lethals. The Blue T5555 or Whitish Grey T5556 models.
  
_Hey actually_* what location did you grab em from*. Did they have many more at the time? Inline was looking but only found some different model #where he went to. . Be nice to confirm they are in existence still at some locations since mine is all out entirely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P me off
 Sad sad night Friday was. So sad sad kitty sad, I needed a Pillow. ( bad inside music reference )
  
 So YES if you like you can try those beauties out.  How often do you hit that "testing place" up???


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> SF we can get those *Orange Zingers* here, and seems even able to testimicate them too, because the ones in the post were tried by TwinQY  in store.
> maybe it's worth the trip to the mainland for a huge spree ( good excuse to hit up some eastern music specialty stores ) could grab a "Hedfonel"  storage rack for all my cans from Ikea too
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice nice, so it's those cheapo lowly Orange Zingers vs. Dat GODLY SILVER CLAD GIANT SHIRT HANGERS. I am game!!!
  


twinqy said:


> ...Do you want me to try out the PowerJax as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Even mo' better you can throw them PowerJax  and Lethals into the mix as well. LAMO what kinda of stupid arse name is that, Powerjax??? haha  A four way showdown would be amazing, but can you Canadian hang with my "V" Battles??? Nah this dusty stale Twinkie don't gots dat heart to follow through.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Pretty sure I made my mind up on those PowerJax, I remote viewed myself wearing them in the future, so just waiting for the rest of me to catch up.  If you CAN try to find the other version Lethals. The Blue T5555 or Whitish Grey T5556 models.
> 
> _Hey actually_* what location did you grab em from*. Did they have many more at the time? Inline was looking but only found some different model #where he went to. . Be nice to confirm they are in existence still at some locations since mine is all out entirely.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Knowing how much gears he has jotted down in that Book Of IEMs of his, that fool probably practically lives there i would assume 
... his literal expression each time he steps foot into that place.


----------



## nick n

Which coat hangers were you talking about the KEF200?


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Pretty sure I made my mind up on those PowerJax, I remote viewed myself wearing them in the future, so just waiting for the rest of me to catch up.  If you CAN try to find the other version Lethals. The Blue T5555 or Whitish Grey T5556 models.
> 
> _Hey actually_* what location did you grab em from*. Did they have many more at the time? Inline was looking but only found some different model #where he went to. . Be nice to confirm they are in existence still at some locations since mine is all out entirely.
> 
> ...


 
 Richmond - everything's in Richmond. You should just all move over here and watch my cats for me. But you're right - they might not have them anymore. Remember I got mine right when you found out and told me about them.
  
 Please Mr. Lostman please stop quoting.
  
 Once every week/two weeks, I'd garner. Didn't go for a few months up until August though.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Even mo' better you can throw them PowerJax  and Lethals into the mix as well. LAMO what kinda of stupid arse name is that, Powerjax??? haha  A four way showdown would be amazing, but can you Canadian hang with my "V" Battles??? Nah this dusty stale Twinkie don't gots dat heart to follow through.


 
 I don't really want to buy all three. The Lethals are cheap though. In a perfect world I'd put in a deposit and borrow the other three - but these are IEMs so the hyigene card means that I can't really return them and I don't think he allows that anyways.
  


nick n said:


> Which coat hangers were you talking about the KEF200?


 
 I don't think he has a lot of clothing to hang anyways.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Which coat hangers were you talking about the KEF200?


 
 Yeppp dem M200 coat hangers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *TwinQY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really want to buy all three. The Lethals are cheap though. In a perfect world I'd put in a deposit and borrow the other three - but these are IEMs so the hyigene card means that I can't really return them and I don't think he allows that anyways.
> 
> *I don't think he has a lot of clothing to hang anyways.*


 
 Like i said NO HEART TO FOLLOW THROUGH!!! : P
  
*RIGHTTTTT???*




  


> TwinQY Something about the rear end of a cat
> 
> 
> Currently offline
> ...


 
... i pity dat lowly pineapple peasant.


----------



## getclikinagas

What on earth is going on?


----------



## quartertone

kova4a said:


> Nah, we're not talking about a normal situation where the CD is made straight from the audio master without any more mastering and compression. In such a case yeah, the difference is little and might not be viable to waste all this space with the bigger files. This article is talking about a perfect scenario but there aren't that much quality CD recordings. In reality most CDs are pretty compressed and the Loudness War is still going strong. So we're not talking about a slight advantage in the dynamic range - we're talking about quite the difference.
> Of course, there are also cases where the vinyls also have compressed dynamic range or are just of bad quality.


 
  
 Nah: '16 bits is enough to store all we can hear, and will be enough forever.' More here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded.


----------



## sfwalcer

getclikinagas said:


> *What on earth is going on?*


 
 ^ LMAO my bad, like i be sayin'... 
  


> *be stunnin' dem* stale Twinkies into dust  and exploding dem ovaries all at once son, better recognize.


 
  
 Anywho on a serious note, since those kooky Canadians loves to be cryptic about it, let me decipher it for you in lay_lingo.
  
 TwinQY, nick and i were talking about these particular iems: Torque T103Z, KEF M200, the Atomic Floyd PowerJax and Lethal EARSUBS. TwinQY went into an audio store today to audition the Torque T103Z, and the KEF M200s. I was saying how cheap and plasticky those T103Zs looked and that the M200 were much better looking/ has better built, which TwinQY seems to be in disagreement with.
  
 http://www.headphonebar.com/torque-t103z/
  
 http://www.headphonebar.com/atomic-floyd-powerjax/
  
 http://www.atomicfloyd.com/hidefdrum_remote
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/LETHAL-Metal-High-Performance-EARSUBS-Earphones-Mic-5556-NEW-FREE-US-SHIPPING-/370723306648?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item5650d4bc98
  
 Nick was so delighted by TwinQYs findings that he wants him to possibility audition those Atomic Floyd PowerJax next time he drop by that audio store as well. Since nick was completely floored by those cheapo Lethal EARSUBS he wants to make sure that the PoweJax is a substantial upgrade before he takes the full dive into them. So they both agreed that a A/B between the two might be best. That was what it basically boils down to. Dats a warp folks!!!
  
 P.S. Sweet looks like EARSUBS has dropped in price for us Americans.~ $13 shipped instead of $15. Might it even drop down to $10??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 P.P.S Review of those PowerJax:
 http://www.ifans.com/blog/79938/#more-79938


----------



## TwinQY

Possibly the most work you've done in years, EXCEPT...


sfwalcer said:


> -  has better *built* -  he wants him to *possibility* audition those Atomic Floyd PowerJax
> -  *PoweJax* is a substantial upgrade
> -  That was what it basically *boils* down to.
> -  Dats a *warp* folks!!!


 
 Nice attempt to try and seem to not be a troll - but your nature betrays you. Keep working, maybe one day you'll finally be considered a productive member of society.
  
 Cryptic out.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Possibly the most work you've done in years, EXCEPT...
> Nice attempt to try and seem to not be a troll - but your nature betrays you. Keep working, maybe one day you'll finally be considered a productive member of society.
> 
> Cryptic out.


 
 ^ It is what it is meng, take it or leave it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You of all peps should know damn well by now that i don't edit................................................ much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: i guess those lowly pineapple peasants are out for blood on this troll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess i can throw you another dime. : P


----------



## nick n

$13 shipped...rub it in some more.
  I get $13 _plus $13 shipping_. Still no doubt/ no question worth it to me
  
 Looks like someone in Burnaby stocked up and is charging double what XSCargo did also. Cheaper for me to get them from the States,once again . Typical.
  
 Some of those words SF typo'd/used actually make sense in a cool way though have to admit.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> $13 shipped...rub it in some more.
> I get $13 _plus $13 shipping_. Still no doubt/ no question worth it to me, just a double rub in that's all.
> 
> Looks like someone in Burnaby stocked up and is charging double what XSCargo did also. Cheaper for me to get them from the States,once again . Typical.
> ...


 
 Course i did it on purpose, was able to troll that anal freak to correct me wasn't i??? hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Whatcha talkin' 'bout nick??? The inventory of these EARSUBS are completely wiped out in your local??? Stop hoarding them fool!!! Time to level up on dem PowerJaxz!!!


----------



## TwinQY

Stap it nock you're inabling him. 
  
 The XSCargo website's not working for me. Product page defaults back to the homepage.
  
 Jackx it up nock, I'll even buy them for you and hand them to your house myself.


----------



## nick n

Yeppers all clean, nary a one to be seen. This outlet being the only one here, but TwinQ has a few to look through in North America there, the real world. Thankfully over here is not the real world. The Fullsized Somic clones though, XSCargo are asking MORE for them now. No more $29.99 it's up to $39.99.
 Makes me wonder if this place pops up in their first search and gives them ideas.
  
 Thut meens I need too finally post up the L.N.Classic and SR-5 Stuxes here in the fosale then. iF I am to be jaCx possible Twynqyy


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Stap it nock you're inabling him.
> 
> The XSCargo website's not working for me. Product page defaults back to the homepage.
> 
> *Jackx it up nock, I'll even buy them for you and hand them to your house myself*.


 
 ^ Oh WOW looky like someone is offering. Dat........................ nuff said.
  
... take it nick, take it!!!


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Yeppers all clean. The Fullsized Somic clones though, XSCargo are asking MORE for them now. No more $29.99 it's up to $39.99.
> Makes me wonder if this place pops up in their first search and gives them ideas.
> 
> Thut meens I need too finally post up the L.N.Classic and SR-5 Stuxes here in the fosale then. iF I am to be jaCx possible *Twynqyy*


 
 I saw you sneak in that last part there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Asides from the cardboardcabbage being a sick screw and posting that fat suit furry crud, where'd ya get that SR-5 from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I can sort of remember the Somic sound and I have some notes - want me to go down to confirm their cloneness again if they're still there?


----------



## nick n

Oh they are definitely Somic463 clones 100%.
 Had the Stax SR-5 ( from England ) for a while quite a while. Removed my profile list long ago.  Why's that?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Yeppers all clean, nary a one to be seen. This outlet being the only one here, but TwinQ has a few to look through in North America there, the real world. Thankfully over here is not the real world. The Fullsized Somic clones though, XSCargo are asking MORE for them now. No more $29.99 it's up to $39.99.
> Makes me wonder if this place pops up in their first search and gives them ideas.
> 
> Thut meens I need too* finally post up the L.N.Classic and SR-5 Stuxes here in the fosale then*. iF I am to be jaCx possible Twynqyy


 
 ^ Damn nick going all out huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... guess no mo' stexes for the nexes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


twinqy said:


> I saw you sneak in that last part there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ i gave it to him durrr!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And LMAO "notes." FREAKKKKKK!!!


----------



## quartertone

Is this now the jive thread?


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> Is this now the jive thread?


 
 ^ What's a jive???


----------



## Exesteils

I go MIA for a day or so and come back to see.... this. Whatever the heck "this" is. How's everyone doing?


----------



## quartertone

sfwalcer said:


> ^ What's a jive???


 
  
 http://youtu.be/fXSLcYQHqFQ


----------



## kova4a

quartertone said:


> Nah: '16 bits is enough to store all we can hear, and will be enough forever.' More here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded.


 
  
*Nah* is copyrighted, so I'll see you in court. Anyway, you're still missing the point. Even the guy who wrote the above tread agrees there is merit in using 24bit in the case of vinyl rips http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded/15#post_5534419. And as I said you're missing the point - the vinyl rips are better than the CDs not just because they are 24bit but because the vinyls are usually mastered better and don't have their dynamic range destroyed. And also there are vinyls that are mastered bad too like with something like Metallica's Death Magnetic, where it doesn't matter if you have 24/192 rip or mp3 version of that album.


----------



## quartertone

OK, so you concede it's other factors that make those recordings better anyway, and the 24-bit aspect is more or less irrelevant. And yeah, Death Magnetic is clippy as fark whatever audiophile format you might be using. Hard to believe it was recorded by professionals.


----------



## kova4a

quartertone said:


> OK, so you concede it's other factors that make those recordings better anyway, and the 24-bit aspect is more or less irrelevant. And yeah, Death Magnetic is clippy as fark whatever audiophile format you might be using. Hard to believe it was recorded by professionals.


 
It's not that simple but yeah, the difference between 16 and 24 bit is small, so if people worry about space it won't be a big problem to convert it to 16bit. I find that 24bit vinyl tips still give me better dynamic range and partially I'm too lazy to start converting all of them. Hell, there are people who will argue with you that even playing 24bit audio and downsampling it with the DAC to 16bit will give you better dynamic range than just converting it to 16bit. Overall, there's a reason why most threads discussing this stuff are so long and people always argue - coz it's not as simple as "you can't hear that but I can" or "no one can hear that period", or "I can hear that coz my equipment is better", or people talking about dithering too much while in reality they obviously don't get what it does or when it should be used.
 And yeah, thank God, for the Guitar Hero 3 version of Death Magnetic.


----------



## quartertone

I think this sums it up: http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded/1335#post_9824958. Also, the 192 aspect seems even more ridiculous than the 24-bit one.


----------



## kova4a

quartertone said:


> I think this sums it up: http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded/1335#post_9824958. Also, the 192 aspect seems even more ridiculous than the 24-bit one.


 
  
 Nah, this is oversimplifying the whole matter. In the case of a lot of recordings and masters 24/192 is an overkill. Also a lot of 24bit stuff even on HDtracks has compressed dynamic range and sub-par quality due to that, so yeah, that's one case where "audiophile" consumers are targeted and tricked to believe they are paying more for better quality. Of course, that's not always the case - there are some great albums with exceptional quality, which I would definitely keep in hi-res format. 
 But let's not turn this thread into a CD quality vs hi-res as this is not the place and I like arguing about stuff like that. Generally, I just say - if you're happy with 16/44.1 then stick to it and enjoy it instead of trying to make people who use hi-res audio convert their entite library just because you think there's no difference. It's like with everything else on head-fi - you can't tell me that certain headphones are better than other just because you think so. It always boils down to personal preference. It's not like anyone is using your hard drive to store his 24/192 files.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, I just saw this http://www.fiio.com.cn/cn/news/index.aspx . So Fiio is actually doing this - turning the X3 into an 24/192 asynchronous USB DAC. I might wait a bit longer to see how ibasso's updates turn out but I'm more and more leaning towards getting X3 now instead of just waiting for X5.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's hard to separate out the different factors sampling rate, compression, mastering. I have a good vinyl rig, have played vinyl tracks, then the same cd track for people (on a good cd player), they are usually surprised at how much better the vinyl is than the cd. Could there have been a bad transfer? Better source on the LP? Sure, hard to tease things apart. Vinyl, being analog, has no (or infinite) sampling, many believe the cd sampling standard was jumped into before too much was known about digital distortions (if you were around when cd was introduced, the advertising/professional consensus was that it was "perfect sound forever", with a few audiophiles listening and shaking their heads.
  
 On a different note-guess no one else likes Valley Lodge...oh well, I was into Springsteen and others when they were opening acts...


----------



## doctorjazz

exesteils said:


> I go MIA for a day or so and come back to see.... this. Whatever the heck "this" is. How's everyone doing?


 
  
 missing 8 hours can be hazardous here...like leaving a movie, then coming back a half hour later, and you are pretty lost.


----------



## d marc0

quartertone said:


> OK, so you concede it's other factors that make those recordings better anyway, and the 24-bit aspect is more or less irrelevant. And yeah, Death Magnetic is clippy as fark whatever audiophile format you might be using. Hard to believe it was recorded by professionals.


 
  
  
 I have the PS3 Guitar Hero - Rip Version and remastered by Moderus. Apparently the Guitar Hero tracks weren't included in the final mix/master for the retail versions.They sound heaps better than my original Death Magnetic CD.


----------



## kova4a

d marc0 said:


> I have the PS3 Guitar Hero - Rip Version and remastered by Moderus. Apparently the Guitar Hero tracks weren't included in the final mix/master for the retail versions.They sound heaps better than my original Death Magnetic CD.


 
  
 I personally don't like Moderus' remaster even though it's better than the original CD. It's still too loud and vocals sound weird. I'm always rocking the 24/96 MarckIII remaster, which is the best version of Death Magnetic you can get IMO


----------



## d marc0

kova4a said:


> I personally don't like Moderus' remaster even though it's better than the original CD. It's still too loud and vocals sound weird. I'm always rocking the 24/96 MarckIII remaster, which is the best version of Death Magnetic you can get IMO


 
  
 I'll check that out... thanks for the tip.


----------



## kova4a

d marc0 said:


> I'll check that out... thanks for the tip.


 
  
 No problem. Just the Moderus remaster is a bit too clipped too and he tried to boost the vocal clarity or something but the vocals ended up sounding slightly artificial and congested


----------



## Carlsan

Can we chat about earphones again...


----------



## kova4a

carlsan said:


> Can we chat about earphones again...


 
  
 Nah, we can't. 




 Btw, I see that those vsonic earbuds Glenair A1 that are coming out seem to be a huge hit since they've sold close to 4000 of them during just the preorder period in China. Hopefully LMUE will pick them soon for sale as vsonic;s ceo seems to be quite proud of their price to performance ratio. Although I see the price in China has raised from ~$5 to around 7 bucks, so the bang for buck will be less LOL


----------



## nehcrow

kova4a said:


> Nah, we can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Uhh what Vsonic earbuds?
 Google shows no results?


----------



## kova4a

nehcrow said:


> Uhh what Vsonic earbuds?
> Google shows no results?


 
  
 Glenair A1 


  
 It seems that after the second batch pre-order is over the final price will be around 8 bucks, so probably we can expect something like $10 retail price from LMUE


----------



## Dsnuts

Based on my observations of what type of phones work best with which player.. I pulled out the JVC crew.
  
 So Colored + DX50= Bliss. Again. This is proving to be exact..I have never heard my FXZ200s sound quite like how they do on the DX50. Amazing synergy..Crazy musical. The player brings out exactly what the strengths of the earphones have. Now I have no idea what actually sounds better the CKS1000 or the FXZ200 on the DX50. The truth is both sound exceptional.
  
 Then there was the oldie but goodies FXD70 and FXD80. It has been a while since I took these two out and I have to say on the X3 both sound really nice much better than I initially thought they would on the player again proving.  Neutralish + X3= Bliss.
  
 I am glad I kept these earphones as they are holding up extremely well even compared to the new offerings.. Now back to the FXZ200 and the DX50.


----------



## doctorjazz

From my time as an audiophile:
 1)everything is colored...coloration isn't always obvious until you hear something better, then it is noticeable. Even multi-kilobuck components can be found to have some kind of sound eventually-they don't sound identical (which they should if they transmitted everything perfectly).
 2)While NO coloration is the ideal, since that doesn't really exist, combinations of complementary colorations is generally the way to put electronics together. Thus, a "dry" solid state amp, with good punch/focused bass, might work really well with a "euphonically colored" tube preamp, which may have somewhat more bloated bass, but rich midrange (itself considered to be a kind of even order distortion, the solid state "accuracy/dryness" the result of odd order harmonic distortion).
 In the end, if it sounds good to you, it is good, of course, and that's what counts...


----------



## sfwalcer

Let the HYPE BEGIN!!! RHA MA750s > UE900s???
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/15#post_9828629
  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> Let the HYPE BEGIN!!! RHA MA750s > UE900s???
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/15#post_9828629
> 
> HYPED!!!


 
  
 LOL
 When I saw someone has posted in the thread I expected to see someone posting just to stop the world from ending as usual coz it was nearing the 24th hour.
 I prefer the hype for a change


----------



## TekeRugburn

sfwalcer said:


> Let the HYPE BEGIN!!! RHA MA750s > UE900s???
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/15#post_9828629
> 
> HYPED!!!




Looks like the usual hyped iems, good bass... Decent mids and subpar highs.


----------



## sfwalcer

tekerugburn said:


> Looks like the usual hyped iems, good bass... Decent mids and subpar highs.


 
 ^ The "usual" hype is good hype in this neck of the woods.  Those UE900s must be pretty meh then if these RHAs seems to "best" them, so....
  
 You gotta read between the lines Teke.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those RHA-MA750s look like the real deal..I will probably end up with a pair but first. These things look awesome. I really like how the red came out. Now I am having second thoughs about the green.


----------



## Carlsan

What's the word on the *Brainwavz R3's*? Worth it or not?
 Sorry, going back a few headphones in the lighting speed of this thread.
  
 The RHA MA750's look interesting.


----------



## jing713

jant71 said:


> I got my new purchase a couple of hours ago...
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/a0a8895f03d70c11/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just ordered a pair off eBay for fun, around about AUD$16. 
  
 Wonder if they will 'deliver big' or be something that is 'pay peanut money and get peanuts'?
  
 Haha, nonetheless it was 'cheap enough' to purchase for fun... (not that I do that often )


----------



## blueangel2323

dsnuts said:


> Those RHA-MA750s look like the real deal..I will probably end up with a pair but first. These things look awesome. I really like how the red came out. Now I am having second thoughs about the green.


 
  
 Those are earphones?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

what is that usb box???


----------



## jmoore914

I think it's the GEEK but I could be wrong


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, that's the geek.


----------



## Carlsan

> Originally Posted by *kova4a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, that's the geek.


 
  
  
  
 So what do Geeks have to do with this thread??
  
 Confused...


----------



## kova4a

carlsan said:


> So what do Geeks have to do with this thread??
> 
> Confused...


 
  
 Really? Haven't you been on this thread before? Pretty much everything is discussed in here - iems, headphones, DACs, DAPs, amps, music etc. Heck, there's been even stuff that is not audio related like Humble bundle deals. The Geek was actually in the thread's title no very long ago as a new discovery and probably will be a great DAC. This thread is more of a friendly chat thread discussing all kinds of audio gear not just iems or portable headphones even though it's located in this forum.


----------



## jmoore914

I think he isn't sure what the Geek is.
 Google Geek awesomfier, it's a DAC/amp that was kickstarter funded a couple weeks back


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the kickstarter campaign many guys including myself backed.. They can still be purchased but now for $200 instead of the $159 I payed. http://mustgeekout.com/?ref=backers  for the Geek out dac/amp.
  
 Got my order of the RHA-MA750s in. Will go excellent with my X3 me thinks. Can't wait to hear em.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ He was probably being sarcastic, "Geeks" and this audio hobby, hint hint.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ He was probably being sarcastic, "Geeks" and this audio hobby, hint hint.


 
  
 Well, I thought so but I'm too drunk for my sarcastic radar to work if that's the case.


----------



## n0str3ss

dsnuts said:


> It is the kickstarter campaign many guys including myself backed.. They can still be purchased but now for $200 instead of the $159 I payed. http://mustgeekout.com/?ref=backers  for the Geek out dac/amp.
> 
> Got my order of the RHA-MA750s in. Will go excellent with my X3 me thinks. Can't wait to hear em.


 
 Don´t forget to do a follow up of them. Really interested in seeing some more reviews about them to know if they sound as good as announced to a different range of people. Gotta dodge da hype!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i love my CKM99s. they have a dynamic sound that is unbeatable,
 forget  the sibilence  they have a special place in my headphone drawer and wont ever leave
 the house or be sold.  the 3580s are killer but not at the CKM99 level,but, as DT raves, a worthy
 investment for backup, presents to friends, and ear opening candy to doubters.
 my S2s are now burning in and i cant wait to get 100 hours on them for listening!


----------



## quartertone

dsnuts said:


> It is the kickstarter campaign many guys including myself backed.. They can still be purchased but now for $200 instead of the $159 I payed. http://mustgeekout.com/?ref=backers  for the Geek out dac/amp.
> 
> Got my order of the RHA-MA750s in. Will go excellent with my X3 me thinks. Can't wait to hear em.


 
  
 Before you board the next hype train, any more thoughts on the R3?


----------



## jant71

Okay I got this package today and wasn't quite sure what to make of it as I opened it up...


 Had me going for a minute as my R3 replacement was sent in a big sheet of bubble wrap inside the HM5 case and box! Suffice to say this one made it safe and sound and now I can hear what Dsnuts is talking about. These are quite balanced and more neutral sounding but not monitor voiced or sterile in any way. Still enjoyable, just more uncolored.
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The R3 are a great candidate for the Grado big bi-flange tips which I put on them. The fit is very easy with the black pair I put on them and they look cool. A good match, big earphones and big tips! More tip rolling needs to be done though.
  
 The one phone I think of when I hear the R3 is the RE400. I wish I had a pair of those to compare since they are the choice for well balanced phones in this price range. I'm sure we will see some comparison of the two down the line.
  
 I will burn this pair in and compare to my other phones and see how do match my sources which are differently voiced. So far I agree with D's that they are a unique presentation. I can hear the spacing/layers and the treble is refined and well integrated but still really distinct and served up a little more forward. Still sounds like it is coming from a different driver than the bass at this point. I hear the same bass driver needing to tighten up a bit. Unamped impression so interesting to see how that changes the low end and other things. They seem further away than most of my other phones. The drivers are back from the ear more and it sounds like it. Certainly due to the design. These are not like other dual driver designs and it shows in how they sound.


----------



## Carlsan

dsnuts said:


> It is the kickstarter campaign many guys including myself backed.. They can still be purchased but now for $200 instead of the $159 I payed. http://mustgeekout.com/?ref=backers  for the Geek out dac/amp.
> 
> ....


 
  


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ He was probably being sarcastic, "Geeks" and this audio hobby, hint hint.


 
 Sorry if I ruffled any feathers with my Geek humor.  But I did forget about the kickstarter campaigner mentioned earlier...


----------



## MrEleventy

M200!!! Only 11 days late. Yay USPS!


----------



## sfwalcer

carlsan said:


> Sorry if I ruffled any feathers with my Geek humor.  But I did forget about the kickstarter campaigner mentioned earlier...


 
 LoL, don't sweat it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mreleventy said:


> M200!!! Only 11 days late. Yay USPS!


 
 ^
 FINALLY!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

Yesh! Finally! ;_; I hope the blasted things fit correctly...


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Yesh! Finally! ;_; I hope the blasted things *fit correctly...*


 
 HE HE HE!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Okay I got this package today and wasn't quite sure what to make of it as I opened it up...
> 
> 
> Had me going for a minute as my R3 replacement was sent in a big sheet of bubble wrap inside the HM5 case and box! Suffice to say this one made it safe and sound and now I can hear what Dsnuts is talking about. These are quite balanced and more neutral sounding but not monitor voiced or sterile in any way. Still enjoyable, just more uncolored.
> ...


 
  
 Ha those guys made sure nothing was gonna happen to this one. They sent it in a headphone case. Lol. These are the type of earphones that grow on a person. They don't necessarily wow a person off the bat as they have that unique sound so you kinda have to adjust to their sound signature and you do have to mess around with some tips they provide or whatever you have to get the right seal happening. It is more neutral in tonality than anything with big bass or too forward a sound like most dual dynamics we are used to.. That in of itself is unique if you think about it. I am certain most dual dynamics will have some type of emphasis on the bass region. Even the FXZs have emphasis on the bass. I believe these are the first dual dynamics I can recall that actually has more of a neutralish tilt to them, which actually makes more sense if your gonna throw in more than one driver in a housing. It is that sound layering that will impress on these.
  
 Brainwavz are onto something with these earphones..These hang in there with the best of what your $100 can get you in sound yet they have more potential I can hear what these can possibly lead to and I have a feeling we will eventually get to hear that realization.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks to the head-fier who listed an open box special on the FOSTEX  PMO.4n miniature near field monitors.
 They are BEST small speakers i have ever heard.  after 20 hours break in they are kind of like a
 very large headphone array five feet from my head and have incredible dynamics, amazing tonal quality and depth and great resolution.  Bi amped in each speaker, they have a fabulous build also.  Highly recommended at the list price of 199.00, a steal in fact.  quality in and  quality out.  grab a pair and enjoy amazing
 revelatory sound after burn in... they are great for internet radio, compressed files or high rez..but only go down to 100hz  sub anyone?


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got a silver LOD from Turkey, connected ipod touch to Continental, listened to some phones (M-L Mykros, UE Triple Fi 10), really nice. M-L sent me replacement pads really quickly when I emailed that one was coming apart...nice service. The Mykros do detail amazing well, bass good with this source combination. soundstage really good, like these headphones. I should start the "rediscovery thread", UE's are really nice iem's. Excellent bass, great wide stage, vocals clear. I had them sitting around for the most part, because I could never get a comfortable fit. With the trial of many tips (got cheap UE iems to have more to select from), I am managing a decent seal. Also, after trying to squeeze all sorts of monster iems into these delicate canals (S2, AT 1K, others), now the UE's feel downright dainty, no problem. Good buy if you can find them $150 or less imo.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks to the head-fier who listed an open box special on the FOSTEX  PMO.4n miniature near field monitors.
> They are BEST small speakers i have ever heard.  after 20 hours break in they are kind of like a
> very large headphone array five feet from my head and have incredible dynamics, amazing tonal quality and depth and great resolution.  Bi amped in each speaker, they have a fabulous build also.  Highly recommended at the list price of 199.00, a steal in fact.  quality in and  quality out.  grab a pair and enjoy amazing
> revelatory sound after burn in... they are great for internet radio, compressed files or high rez..but only go down to 100hz  sub anyone?


 
  
 Mind if I ask about the deal? See them $179 @ Full Compass. I have Audioengine A2's for my desktop, was thinking about upgrading to the A5's (they are discounted intermittnetly, list for the same $300 as the Fostex). Anyone have experience/recommendations with these 2 smallish speakers?


----------



## nehcrow

The GEEK looks beautiful! Any idea when they start shipping?


----------



## doctorjazz

If I remember correctly, was Jan 1. Colors do look nice. Still a chance to get them discounted, referring a friend comes with discount for the buyer, and if a few are referred, a free Geek (now called Geek Out) for the referrer.


----------



## MrEleventy

Quick impression... I've become a neutral fiend and I'm finding the bass on the m200s a little too much. After a bit of struggling, I found that the lrg tips worked best. The sound is impressive but too much bass and not enough sparkle in the highs for me. Going to give it a week and see where I stand.


----------



## Change is Good

How powerful is the Geek? Can it push planars such as the Mad Dogs?


----------



## ericp10

WTH is going on? mp4nation says I won't get my R3 until probably mid-October. I paid for it like on Sept. 15. Not happy. Glad that Cardas is blowing me away though. I can't figure out where the DN-1K is because of poor Chinese tracking, but I should have the MA750 by Friday.


----------



## nehcrow

change is good said:


> How powerful is the Geek? Can it push planars such as the Mad Dogs?


 
  
 There's 3 diff versions with varying levels of power.
 I'm sure the Super GEEK could drive Mad Dogs without any issues


----------



## fnkcow

ericp10 said:


> WTH is going on? mp4nation says I won't get my R3 until probably mid-October. I paid for it like on Sept. 15. Not happy. Glad that Cardas is blowing me away though. I can't figure out where the DN-1K is because of poor Chinese tracking, but I should have the MA750 by Friday.


 
  
 Wow so many new IEMs on my radar facing off! Exciting times ahead


----------



## bhazard

pro1137 said:


> Hey guys. I got a review unit of Rockit Sounds' new R-Studio, and I have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've got both the Rock-It R-Studio and R-DJ coming my way soon. Going to compare them both. Rock-It says the DJ has more punch, but the Studio is "warmer" overall. Should be an interesting comparison. I have no doubt they will sound awesome.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Happy to respond doctorjazz. i heard about an open box special on the Fostex monitors on head-fi on the deals forum.
 I pressed the link and it was available for 119.00 at SHORELINE MUSIC, a Boulder Co musician sound shop.  included free shipping.
 box came and indeed carton was open but all packing was intact and units looked unused. no scratches or anything on cabs.
 List price at the same site was 199.00 discounted from retail price of 299.00.
 Amazon has them for 179.00 to 214.00 depending on the color. (same speakers).  I had a pair of audioquest A2s which are
 very good small powered speakers but these are WAY BETTER.  dont have any experience with the A5s, but those go used
 for 360 in bamboo, the best cabinet reviewed for them, retrail 460.00. The Fostexs are still breaking in but already after 20 hrs are
 quite listenable at any volume, some harshness in voices and fuzzy bass that im sure will disappear.  as near field monitors
 they are quite amazing at imagining if you form a triangle with them with your head .  not for placement high up on wall, need to be
 at head level also. but when you get position right, sound like large headphones crossed with monitors. very happy with them so far!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am listening to my X3 and the XBA-3.. Makes a great combo by the way..And I am imagining what the XBA-H3 might sound like..I have a real good feeling about this one..I am imagining the sound stage of my old EX600 with the precision of my XBA-3 but somehow tuned better than both combined. Time to sell off a few earphones. Lol.


----------



## TwinQY

A quick search of the thread yields no results on SteelSeries. Just wanted to mention that ljokerl has a review out on their Flux In-Ears. $50? Sounds like discovery material...


----------



## nick n

^ Thanks TwinQY that's quite a little performer according to the review. Just posted today as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Happy to respond doctorjazz. i heard about an open box special on the Fostex monitors on head-fi on the deals forum.
> I pressed the link and it was available for 119.00 at SHORELINE MUSIC, a Boulder Co musician sound shop.  included free shipping.
> box came and indeed carton was open but all packing was intact and units looked unused. no scratches or anything on cabs.
> List price at the same site was 199.00 discounted from retail price of 299.00.
> ...


 
 thanks-keep my eye out for them. A2 are nice small speakers, but you know how "upgraditis" can be! A5 has gotten good notices, but would be more expensive, as you note.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

UPGRADITIST is definitely an interesting problem and motivator, especially on this thread
 but as  "sound shamans"  we must leave no sound unheard perhaps, its like the search
 for the holy grail....in sound!  and its so exciting cause this is a time of amazing breakthrough in sound quality for portable gear and computer audio especially...eg. the ifi line of gear really is interesting
 and they have a new series called the NANO series that is coming out at the Rocky Mountain Audio show that is micro sized and based on the same new technologies...sometimes we forget to listen to the MUSIC and spend too much time listening to the equipment...
 The Fostex PMO.4N  continue to impress me, and as near field speakers they have more than enough power and sound pressure output and are delightful at low volume also.  strikes me that the A5s
 might be more suited to filling a room than your head next to them ....A2 designed to be in an equilateral triangle with your head about six feet apart or so, so its a personal listening experience. but they can rock and fill a space if you want the to...its the close up imaging thats so magical..and the tone qualities...but as DSnuts just posted, soon its time to liquidate candidates of sound that did not reach the magical level for ones own listening preferences...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Whoa, i carry my XBA-3s in my pocket all the time as my emergency hi fi solution to portable sound, and
 i havent ever connected them to my X3a which I'm still burning in with my burning in Onkyo hf300s...why
 didnt i think of that combo?  thanks for reminding us that the XBA3s are one of the most magical iems out there
 comfortable, musical, warm and detailed  not as BOOM as the ATH or JVC upper end buds, but certainly a pleasure
 to listen to...off i go to connect them...thanks DS for the tip..  still cant wait for reports on the new Sony and ATH lines
 that are just coming out...


----------



## blueangel2323

jant71 said:


>


 
 Is it me or is the packaging a rip off of Sennheiser's graphic conventions? And why is the picture of a full sized headphone when it's IEMs inside


----------



## airomjosh

blueangel2323 said:


> Is it me or is the packaging a rip off of Sennheiser's graphic conventions? And why is the picture of a full sized headphone when it's IEMs inside


 
 Obviously, the box and headphone case  are  for HM5 heaphones and were used only to make sure that the replacement for R3 will arrive safe and sound. They are not the packaging for R3 IEM.


----------



## blueangel2323

airomjosh said:


> Obviously, the box and headphone case  are  for HM5 heaphones and were used only to make sure that the replacement for R3 will arrive safe and sound. They are not the packaging for R3 IEM.


 
  
 Oh I see. All the model names confuse me haha


----------



## jant71

So JVC tries to shaft the US again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First no S500, now this...
 Stereo headphones (band portable headphones)
 HA-S680
 New
 Open price ※
 Will be released mid-October 2013























  
 ※ product of open price does not impose a manufacturer's suggested retail price.
  
Key Features 3 color variations



HA-S680-B
 Black​ 



HA-S680-R
 Red​ 





 HA-S680-W
 White



It is equipped with a large-diameter 40mm driver unit which adopted the new development, "carbon nanotube vibration plate" 
  
  
 They keep the S680 for the home crowd. The S680 have the carbon nanotube drivers while the S660 will be still be the carbon compound diaphragms. The S680 is 8-26,000 on the F.R. while the S600 is 8-25,000. The US S660 will have an extra color and I think the red is better looking than the S680 red.





 Notice how the HA-S680 headbands are not extended but the S660 pictures have the headbands extended a bit. Of course to fit our big Western heads better of course! So we still don't deserve the 40mm nanotube driver and we have big heads as well!! Unreal this JVC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Some goodies arrived today.


----------



## jant71

Very nice. On the Cardas bandwagon I see. Would be nice if they came with something better than the pouch though.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Very nice. On the Cardas bandwagon I see. Would be nice if they came with something better than the pouch though.


 
  
 Eric talked me into it (Cardas that is )  The pouch is ridiculous.  I don't think the anaconda sized cable will fit in there.


----------



## Carlsan

dannybai said:


> Eric talked me into it (Cardas that is )  The pouch is ridiculous.  I don't think the anaconda sized cable will fit in there.


 
  
 It will not.
 The one thing I don't like about it is the cable. The cable is thick for an earphone.


----------



## DannyBai

So far I find the cable ridiculous to deal with.  The sound is quite thick but very spacious.  It's gonna need burn, burn, burn from what I can hear.  
  
 Both the RHA's sound really good, especially the 750's.  Those I know will get the Golden Nuts award.


----------



## ericp10

It will fit but tight. Early impressions?


----------



## ericp10

Yes, talk about Cardas after 60 hours.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> It will fit but tight. Early impressions?


 
  
 I went straight for the RHA's and just threw in the EM5813's.  I find the depth of sound incredible.  Forward mids.  Bass is loose right now so I'll go through its paces.  I think I'll like them…LOTS!


----------



## TwinQY

dannybai said:


> Some goodies arrived today.


 
 RHAs, Cardas...Did I guess right?


----------



## DannyBai

twinqy said:


> RHAs, Cardas...Did I guess right?




Perfect!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Congrats Danny!!! A RHA MA750 v. M200 comparo should be real interesting.
  
 Looking forward to what you think, take your time with it though no rush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: oh right lets not forget those Brainwavz R3s.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks sf. It should be interesting but the bass is quite obvious from the get go.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Whoa, i carry my XBA-3s in my pocket all the time as my emergency hi fi solution to portable sound, and
> i havent ever connected them to my X3a which I'm still burning in with my burning in Onkyo hf300s...why
> didnt i think of that combo?  thanks for reminding us that the XBA3s are one of the most magical iems out there
> comfortable, musical, warm and detailed  not as BOOM as the ATH or JVC upper end buds, but certainly a pleasure
> ...


 
  
 I really like the XBA-3's, find them well balanced and comfortable. And, I have to agree, they work really well with the X3.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Cardas has me tempted, waiting to hear impressions. Not a surprise about the cable being thick-you ever see the size of their cables for stereo components? Haven't compared their's to other audiophile cables, but in general, they are about the size of a garden hose.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I went straight for the RHA's and just threw in the EM5813's.  I find the depth of sound incredible.  Forward mids.  Bass is loose right now so I'll go through its paces.  I think I'll like them…LOTS!


 
  
 Buddy, I can't lie, I am addicted to the Cardas' sound (well the way I imagine it might be to be addicted to something). If you like the sound now (which clearly doesn't present itself in the best light), you will Love it later. I almost want to guarantee that. Hopefully I'll see my MA750 tomorrow.


----------



## ericp10

The Cardas cable doesn't bother me at all. It almost seems like that thick cable justifies the beautiful thick sound coming out of it. And while they could have given a better case, the genuine leather pouch works fine if you roll the cable up just right. It's a tight glove like fit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny got the goods I see..Got your monies worth and then some I hope. Good to hear them MA750s are living up to the hype already set by Warrenp..These are exciting times indeed, can't wait to try them out for myself.
  
 What is cool is those RHAs have them dual density tips that I was very close to getting. I am glad I waited on them as they come with the new RHA earphones. I have a feeling those MA750s gonna pair up real nice with the X3.


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> The Cardas has me tempted, waiting to hear impressions. Not a surprise about the cable being thick-you ever see the size of their cables for stereo components? Haven't compared their's to other audiophile cables, but in general, they are about the size of a garden hose.


 
 I've only dealt with a Cardas cable once before and this cable is as thick as a regular headphone cable.  To the Y split anyway.  As for the sound, so far I am impressed and you might fall for that temptation at some point.  
  


ericp10 said:


> Buddy, I can't lie, I am addicted to the Cardas' sound (well the way I imagine it might be to be addicted to something). If you like the sound now (which clearly doesn't present itself in the best light), you will Love it later. I almost want to guarantee that. Hopefully I'll see my MA750 tomorrow.


 
 I listened for about 30-45 minutes and some songs just sucked me in and it was an impressive sound.  I'll leave it at that for now but I can feel that the sound will get better.  
  
 The MA750's blew me away immediately.  It's a refined sound in the lines of the S2 but possibly even better.  The build and cable are amongst the best I've seen in this category.  I think the MA750's will be on the top of the discovery for the year.  It's that good from what I'm hearing so far.   650's aren't half bad either.


----------



## d marc0

Congrats DannyBai! Man... I'm drooling over here! I'm also quite interested with the RHA MA750; the Cardas is still quite out of my league right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How does your initial impression on the RHA MA750 compare to the Fidelio S2? Cheers!


----------



## DannyBai

d marc0 said:


> Congrats DannyBai! Man... I'm drooling over here! I'm also quite interested with the RHA MA750; the Cardas is still quite out of my league right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think they have that similar neutral sound but the bass is faster on the MA750's from what I can tell.  Treble area is less peaky and airy midrange.  It's a winner and ultra comfortable.  The tips are very nice too.  I'll do some comparing with the S2 and M200's after a few days of burn.  These might be the bargain of the year.


----------



## Dsnuts

d marc0 said:


> Congrats DannyBai! Man... I'm drooling over here! I'm also quite interested with the RHA MA750; the Cardas is still quite out of my league right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do hope it one ups the S2..It would kinda be disappointing if it was a side dish but based on them graphs I am gonna predict a smoother treble response, perhaps not as extended in the region but should have nice detail overall in the sound. Them proprietary drivers got me all curious about these..Damn first it was Brainwavz and now RHA.
  
 Everyone is stepping up their games. Could this be the onset of a new benchmark for $100 earphones? Is the question.


----------



## d marc0

Thanks guys! I guess I'll just have to get both... I'm getting the S2 very soon but I'll have to wait for an authorised RHA reseller here in Australia to get the new RHAs in stock. There are only two here and one has already confirmed they're not ordering them. Another is still figuring things out and will get back to me as soon as they get the final word. If only Amazon ships those RHAs to OZ, I would've ordered like right now!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ BOOOOOOOOOOO no detachable cables THEY ALL SUCK!!!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ BOOOOOOOOOOO no detachable cables THEY ALL SUCK!!!




But you know you want them, Sf...


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> Yes, talk about Cardas after 60 hours.


 
 I've been listening to them on and off for a few days, but certainly much less than 60 hours.
 All I can say is that they seem to sound better every time I pick them up for a fresh listening session.
 These are really excellent earphones, and as has been stated, in the same playing field as the ASG2's.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> But you know you want them, Sf...


 
 It's true IT'S VERY TRUE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..................................


----------



## doctorjazz

The RHA is calling loudly, the Cardas is calling but my drained wallet is plugging my ears...but only doing a so so job


----------



## ericp10

From what I can tell, when you order the RHA ma750 or ma600 from amazon.com in the USA, it's still being shipped from the UK. I think amazon only has the ma450s and below in their warehouses in the states.


----------



## Dsnuts

As much as I am interested to hear them Cardas I am gonna save my money for them new Sony XBA-H3s..Been listening to my XBA-3s all day and I am just thinking of the possibilities.


----------



## Grayson73

I've been listening to the RE400 and they are clear, but when comparing them to the Carbo Tenore, I'm finding them to be lacking in bass, smaller soundstage, and much more boring.  The Tenore has much more bass in comparison.  Is this to be expected?
  
 I'll burn them in and see if they change.


----------



## sfwalcer

grayson73 said:


> I've been listening to the RE400 and they are clear, but when comparing them to the Carbo Tenore, I'm finding them to be lacking in bass, smaller soundstage, and much more boring.  The Tenore has much more bass in comparison.  Is this to be expected?
> 
> I'll burn them in and see if they change.


 
 ^ LoL that should be a given based on all the impressions of both so far.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard the RE400, but the Tenore is a nice iem, bass,crazy soundstage, nothing to sneeze at


----------



## DannyBai

I ordered the RHA's from Amazon on Sunday night and received today. Same with the Cardas but those were Prime. That's good service RHA.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I ordered the RHA's from Amazon on Sunday night and received today. Same with the Cardas but those were Prime. That's good service RHA.


 
  
 I ordered Saturday, but I ordered the MA750 but amazon put down I ordered the MA750i (paid for the one without the i). So RHA England sent me an email on Monday morning saying amazon messed up and asking me which one I really wanted. Now amazon messed up something else and ended give me a credit to appease me. I ended up paying $90 for the MA750 (shipped). But I think that's why I don't have mine yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## DannyBai

I can't emphasize this enough.  After all the stuff that's been on the discovery thread when price to performance ratio matters, the RHA MA750 is astounding.  It's fun, refined, nothing bloated, smooth as silk, ultra comfortable, built like a tank, amazingly designed over ear fit, plenty of awesome tips, pretty cool case, it's got all fellas.  This thing is the biggest bargain in the headphone/iem world.  You gotta hear the strings surround you in a good classical piece.  I'm grinning from ear to ear listening to this thing.


----------



## ericp10




----------



## Dsnuts

Well I know RHA is going to be at RMAF. Might have to stop in at the show to say hello to the RHA folks..Can't wait to hear them MA750s.


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> I can't emphasize this enough.  After all the stuff that's been on the discovery thread when price to performance ratio matters, the RHA MA750 is astounding.  It's fun, refined, nothing bloated, smooth as silk, ultra comfortable, built like a tank, amazingly designed over ear fit, plenty of awesome tips, pretty cool case, it's got all fellas.  This thing is the biggest bargain in the headphone/iem world.  You gotta hear the strings surround you in a good classical piece.  I'm grinning from ear to ear listening to this thing.


 
  
 Can't wait for comparisons with M200! M200 sounded pretty good right out of the box. Seems like MA750i needs more burn-in time? Oh cant wait!


----------



## DannyBai

It sounds excellent right out of the box like the M200 did. I honestly don't think burn in will do too much to the MA750's but if it does, I'll take it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

These MA750's sound like the ones for me! Just need to wait on a few more impressions then I'll be ready to pull the trigger! Also, these are easily available direct from the UK unlike most IEM's. Scottish made too!


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> It sounds excellent right out of the box like the M200 did. I honestly don't think burn in will do too much to the MA750's but if it does, I'll take it.


 
  
 For your preference as of now, what's your initial impressions:
  
 Bass: MA750 < M200
 Mids: MA750 > M200
 Highs: MA750 > M200
  
 ?
  
 I know I know, way over-generalization, I just can't wait for impressions!


----------



## DannyBai

I'll post after I a/b them so I can make a better judgement. As of now, if you like bigger bass, it's the M200's all the way.


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> I'll post after I a/b them so I can make a better judgement. As of now, if you like bigger bass, it's the M200's all the way.


----------



## fnkcow

Does the MA750 sit flush inside your ears such that you can lie sideways on the bed comfortably? Still lacking a more discreet recent IEM while outside on the streets and with this build quality looks roadworthy, probably not for sports though


----------



## DannyBai

fnkcow said:


> Does the MA750 sit flush inside your ears such that you can lie sideways on the bed comfortably? Still lacking a more discreet recent IEM while outside on the streets and with this build quality looks roadworthy, probably not for sports though


 
  
 They are flush but sit at an angle slightly.  Still, you should be able to lay sideways with them.  The housings are actually really solid and heavy but I don't see a problem of having them fall out due to the over ear design.  The cable is quite thick also.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks Danny! Before getting caught up on the posts here, the MA750's were barely in my consciousness. After reading your impressions, you could say that has changed!


----------



## nihontoman

waynes world said:


> Thanks Danny! Before getting caught up on the posts here, the MA750's were barely in my consciousness. After reading your impressions, you could say that has changed!


 
  
  
 +1
  
 It was like Meh before his impressions but now... especially at this price, they seem reeally good


----------



## 7S Cameron

Can anyone educate me on the isolation ability of the S2s? I realize that it's not the best, but since I've never heard a semi-closes IBM I don't exactly know what to expect. Be specific if you can, like how much noise can it block out?


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard the RE400, but the Tenore is a nice iem, bass,crazy soundstage, nothing to sneeze at


 
  
 I, like Mackem, am trying to see if there is something better than Basso and Tenore for around $100.  I thought RE400 would be it.  I'll burn in and give it another listen.
  
 I may have to increase my budget, as nothing in my sig has beaten them yet.


----------



## djcarpentier

IMO thse fidelio s2 does not isolate well at all. Mediocre at best. Really depends on where you are going to use it. I ride the bus and the low frequency rumble of the diesel engine kills the bass. Of course sitting in the library they sound amazing. 

If you plan on using them in noiser places I would say pass. Pains me to say that as I do think they are the best dynamic iem's out there right now for the price. I also have some for sale if you care


----------



## jwong

I listen to music mostly in the office, so little background noise. Isolation is only important if it's enough so people in the next cube can't hear what music I'm listening to at moderate volumes. My big priorities are comfort, sq, and I do like a wide soundstage. Given those priorities, how do the MA750 and S2 compare?
  
 Is Danny the only one who has heard both so far?


----------



## blueangel2323

With IEMs and earbuds at sane volumes, it's impossible for someone in the next cubicle to hear what you're listening to. All they can hear is the treble.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was in my school library using my S2 on medium volumes. There was a class of folks sitting around me and no one mentioned I was bugging anyone. I would imagine if I was blasting my earphones I am sure there would be sound leakage but it is definitely usable out and about. I would imagine the MA750 having the better isolation..


----------



## DannyBai

Did an overnight burn in on the new earphones and the bass has come out on the MA750's.  Now, I'll really have to compare it to the M200's.  I wasn't expecting this.  Sounds excellent still.


----------



## MrEleventy

Interest went up on the MA750s from initial impressions. it's going down now upon increase in bass.  
The M200s lasted 2 days. First day I had issues with fit. Once I got that settled, I got issues with sound sig. Namely too much bass. Traded for a pair of S2s.


----------



## DannyBai

I don't think its near the level of the M200's but I'll have to compare them both.  
  
 On another note, the Brainwavz Delta's and R3 are no joke.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I don't think its near the level of the M200's but I'll have to compare them both.
> 
> On another note, the Brainwavz Delta's and R3 are no joke.


 
  
 You got you R3 too? Now I'm getting pissed with mp4nation and RHA. Come on! Send me my stuff! Geez!! 
  
  
 lol


----------



## bhazard

Found an OEM while searching for good chinese headphones called Rambotech. These seem to be one of the first few good apt-x bluetooth 4.0 (usb rechargeable) earphones with in-line controls and actual bass. They also seem to be very similar to the $150 Jaybird Bluebird X.
  
 Rambotech version $80:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/1322162916.html
  
 Anker version $50
http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Wireless-Earbuds-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B00EYUJ1ZC/ref=sr_sp-atf_image_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1380227420&sr=1-3&keywords=anker+headphone
  
 Jaycar version $47+shipping
http://www.jaycar.us/productView.asp?ID=AA2069&form=CAT2&SUBCATID=1015#4
  
 My Anker version is on the way. Could be a nice find.


----------



## n0str3ss

I am so eager to see how the Brainwavz are gonna behave in the upcoming reviews and comparisons, they seem such solid offers.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> You got you R3 too? Now I'm getting pissed with mp4nation and RHA. Come on! Send me my stuff! Geez!!
> 
> 
> lol


 
  
 Not mine, lol.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> I don't think its near the level of the M200's but I'll have to compare them both.
> 
> On another note, the Brainwavz Delta's and R3 are no joke.


 
 In my case the S1 and R3 but I agree no joke. My SA7 aren't losing any sleep but the R3 is a good little phone. Okay, not little but good.
  


ericp10 said:


> You got you R3 too? Now I'm getting pissed with mp4nation and RHA. Come on! Send me my stuff! Geez!!
> 
> 
> lol


 
 I think I was after you as only after my S1 review was I contacted to be sent an R3 and I've gotten two of them already  Maybe my replacement pair was Eric's, lol.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> In my case the S1 and R3 but I agree no joke. My SA7 aren't losing any sleep but the R3 is a good little phone. Okay, not little but good.
> 
> I think I was after you as only after my S1 review was I contacted to be sent an R3 and I've gotten two of them already  Maybe my replacement pair was Eric's, lol.


 
  
 jant71 us Chicagoans get no respect. Da BEARS!!


----------



## Mackem

grayson73 said:


> I, like Mackem, am trying to see if there is something better than Basso and Tenore for around $100.  I thought RE400 would be it.  I'll burn in and give it another listen.
> 
> I may have to increase my budget, as nothing in my sig has beaten them yet.


 
  
 I'm still searching for an upgrade to my Basso. So many new IEMs coming out these days I can never keep up. I'm willing to go up to about $200/£125. I think the S2 and MA750's are out of the equation due to the lack of bass (compared to Basso) and the M200s are out because of fit.


----------



## quartertone

The obvious upgrade to the Basso is the CKS1000.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of CKS1000. Cheapest I have ever seen it on Amazon. Good time to snap one up for US buyers. http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKS1000-Solid-Bass-Headphones/dp/B009FRPN4W/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380234711&sr=1-1&keywords=cks1000


----------



## Libertad

Completely random post but i feel its relevant given this is the discovery thread but i finally am getting a pair of the JVC monitors the MX10 in a few days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 P.S. them R3s look sexy as all hell


----------



## doctorjazz

That is a good price for the AT 1k.
I mentioned this before, (gave SF something to post about)...I like to fall asleep listening to music/iem. When I did with the S2, my wife asked me to turn the music down. Granted, that is close quarters,but the isolation on them is really poor IMO (being open, wouldn't expect great isolation)


----------



## DannyBai

Fair warning on the RHA's.  The 600 has good amount of mid-bass.  Neither are strident in the treble region.  Both have good midrange.  I would say the 600's aren't a big deal when there's plenty here to compete and best it.  Still not a bad sounding earphone.  The MA750's have taken a turn on day two.  I've burned it in for a little over 24 hours now.  The bass has come out strong.  Sub-bass hits pretty deep and a little mid-bass kick that thumps.  I would consider it on bassy side at this point.  Then again, I'm throwing a lot of heavy beats at it so I'll use some other music files when I compare it other phones.  Treble isn't all that laid back but it's smooth.  Vocals are actually very nice and airy but this phone isn't as neutral as the S2 right now.  I'll keep them on the burn and report back on my findings.


----------



## d marc0

Thanks for the update Dannybai!


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> A quick search of the thread yields no results on SteelSeries. Just wanted to mention that ljokerl has a review out on their Flux In-Ears. $50? Sounds like discovery material...


 
 Hmm Amazons quoting 120 bucks on those.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Hmm Amazons quoting 120 bucks on those.


 
 There're two versions - the In-Ear Flux and the In-Ear Flux Pros. The latter is $120, with a BA instead of the dynamic on the cheaper Flux.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> There're two versions - the In-Ear Flux and the In-Ear Flux Pros. The latter is $120, with a BA instead of the dynamic on the cheaper Flux.


 
 Any idea whose BA they use?


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Any idea whose BA they use?


 
 Trying to find the OEM version but no luck. I'll report back, although it seems like nobody's bothered enough with them to crack them open (that'd confirm 100%).


----------



## Exesteils

Geek BackerKits are out. Still haven't decided on the colors yet but the Red and Silver ones look nice. We really need a sound-off on who's a back or not.


----------



## akarise

I literally spent 30 minutes last night trying to decide between red and black. Most of my gear is black so I figure black would be the safest choice but that red looks super tempting... I might end up changing my choice later. DECISIONS.


----------



## Niyologist

The Fischer Audio TBA-04 is available for purchase. A Triple Armature IEM that cost $299.99 I would probably buy these. Although it doesn't have a detachable cable. :/
  
http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&path=18&product_id=202


----------



## Dsnuts

This red was talking to me. I was gonna go for the green but not when this red is looking at me. Red FTW!! All my sources are either silver or black. Need some color in my life.
  
 Everyone that got one should post a pic..


----------



## Dsnuts

This tune!
  
!!!!!
  
 Turn this one up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

My 1Ks scheduled to arrive today.  Then beginning of long long long burn in process.  Meanwhile enjoying the S2s very much out of X3.
 very nice synergy as DS pointed out!!!  and the XBA3s out  of the X3 are also delightful....warming up my C3 for the 1Ks....


----------



## Dsnuts

Guys that own the S2..Try out some eqing. Your gonna be very surprised you can turn the S2 to any signature you want. It eqs in bass like a champ too..


----------



## Mackem

Where's the best place to buy the CKS1000s to get them to the UK?


----------



## ericp10

My MA750 came in. Impressions when I get home.


----------



## ericp10

Kudos to amazon.com and RHA. RHA stated amazon made a mistake because I ordered the MA750, but amazon stated I ordered the MA750i. So that delayed my shipment. RHA figured it out and told me via email I would be the MA750, but it also had that model listed as unavailable on amazon. So I ended up spending about around $90 for the MA750 (with a gift given to me from amazon). But when the package came in today I'm now seeing that they went ahead and sent me the MA750i. I love when amazon makes up for its mistakes. Makes me a loyal customer by saving me about $40 (although it looks more expensive than its MSRP). Okay, now to delve into the sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Congrats ericp!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can't wait for mo' impressions.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats ericp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All I can say in the first 10 minutes, sf >>>>> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN! You know, I'm kind of happy and mad at the same time after hearing a slew of the low-tier and mid-tier earphones that have come out this year. Happy about the value for the money spent, but mad because some of these earphones surpass in sound quality so-called top tiers I've spent hundreds of dollars for no more than four years ago. This earphone sounds incredible out of the box. So it and the S2 cost nearly the same price now. To my ears, right now, it has a fuller sound than the S2 (and the S2 is a pretty full sounding earphone). DannyBai I think stated that the S2 is the more neutral of the two. I would agree with that. The MA750i has a richer more refined bass clearly. I have to A/B to get a feel on the treble. S2 may be a bit more spacious (since it is an open earphone), but I think the notes are a bit thicker in the RHA. Both have outstanding clarity for dynamics (but dynamics have jumped that clarity hurdle about a couple of years ago now). The whole sound signature is more refined in the RHA compared to the Fidelio (which has a nice refined too). RHA hands down seems to have the better build quality. Mids are not recessed at all.  Gorgeous sound that expect to come out even more with burn-in. 

 Oh, is the bass on par with the M200? Nope. Not at this point to my ears, but it's closer to that level than anything else I can think of that I have in a mid-tier/lower top-tier. I still think the M200 edges it in the mid-tier/almost top tier earphones I own (or have owned). It beats the H-200 handily (yes I typed that). Beautiful full sound. The only universals earphones I have heard that I would say are clearly ahead of the MA750i are the M200 (not by a large margin though), the ASG-2 (quite far above), and my mighty Cardas EM 5813 (which is a top tier that is just like in its own space to my ears right now). Bravo and well done RHA! Oh wow! Great instrument separation! I will be disappointed if the DN-1K can't beat this, but at this point I don't know it can be much better. Then again, it's all in the tuning.


----------



## gikigill

Green Super Geek for me and a pair of MA750 too!


----------



## doctorjazz

It's not easy being green...a green Super Geek, that is (went for the green, though the red was tempting). Bit on the upgrade to the highest power of Geekdom LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> All I can say in the first 10 minutes, sf >>>>> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN! You know, I'm kind of happy and mad at the same time after hearing a slew of the low-tier and mid-tier earphones that have come out this year. Happy about the value for the money spent, but mad because some of these earphones surpass in sound quality so-called top tiers I've spent hundreds of dollars for no more than four years ago. This earphone sounds incredible out of the box. So it and the S2 cost nearly the same price now. To my ears, right now, it has a fuller sound than the S2 (and the S2 is a pretty full sounding earphone). DannyBai I think stated that the S2 is the more neutral of the two. I would agree with that. The MA750i has a richer more refined bass clearly. I have to A/B to get a feel on the treble. S2 may be a bit more spacious (since it is an open earphone), but I think the notes are a bit thicker in the RHA. Both have outstanding clarity for dynamics (but dynamics have jumped that clarity hurdle about a couple of years ago now). The whole sound signature is more refined in the RHA compared to the Fidelio (which has a nice refined too). RHA hands down seems to have the better build quality. Mids are not recessed at all.  Gorgeous sound that expect to come out even more with burn-in.
> 
> Oh, is the bass on par with the M200? Nope. Not at this point to my ears, but it's closer to that level than anything else I can think of that I have in a mid-tier/lower top-tier. I still think the M200 edges it in the mid-tier/almost top tier earphones I own (or have owned). It beats the H-200 handily (yes I typed that). Beautiful full sound. The only universals earphones I have heard that I would say are clearly ahead of the MA750i are the M200 (not by a large margin though), the ASG-2 (quite far above), and my mighty Cardas EM 5813 (which is a top tier that is just like in its own space to my ears right now). Bravo and well done RHA! Oh wow! Great instrument separation! I will be disappointed if the DN-1K can't beat this, but at this point I don't know it can be much better. Then again, it's all in the tuning.


 
 ^ great stuff meng, sounds like these are the real dealios fo' sho!!!


----------



## d marc0

So MA750 is better than the H200? How about in detail? Hope you can shed some light on this Eric... Congrats on the IEMs by the way.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got those MA750's in my Amazon cart...the only thing holding up the works is some small item that wants some other small items worth $25 that Amazon ships, otherwise it waits for a big enough order, I suppose. Looking for add ins, but cd's and stuff like that doesn't seem to count.


----------



## nehcrow

So confused!
 Really want the RHA MA750 but read somewhere that RE-400 and GR07 are both edge it in clarity and overall transparency. Was deciding between repurchasing a GR07 BE or just buying RHA MA750 but now I don't know


----------



## ericp10

nehcrow said:


> So confused!
> Really want the RHA MA750 but read somewhere that RE-400 and GR07 are both edge it in clarity and overall transparency. Was deciding between repurchasing a GR07 BE or just buying RHA MA750 but now I don't know


 
  
 Forgot about the RE-400. There is better clarity in the RE-400 (don't know if that will hold with burn in of the MA750). But the notes are thicker and fuller in the RHA than the RE-4000. I don't think the the clarity and transparency is better in the GR07 (my opinion though). And the bass of the RE-400 is nowhere near the MA750. I wouldn't call the MA750 a basshead audiophile earphone, but it pushes close in that direction. When you take in the entire package (sound, build quality, accessories) the MA750 beats out the RE-400.
  
  


d marc0 said:


> So MA750 is better than the H200? How about in detail? Hope you can shed some light on this Eric... Congrats on the IEMs by the way.


 
  
  
 Yes. First, please don't think if I say a new earphone I've heard sounds better than one I raved about before means the older one no longer sounds good. The H-200 is still a great sound earphone to me (when I had it. It's sold now). But the H-200 had a spike in its high frequencies that irritated my ears if I just gave it a little volume. It left a ringing-like effect inside my ears (and I don't play my phones super loud). So maybe subconsciously maybe the RHA fits my favorite sound signature too. I hope that hope you understand better d marc0. Someone else might hear the H-200 differently though.  And thank you.


----------



## ericp10

I hear micro-details in the MA750i open box, but I think it may be a bit premature to talk about micro details until after some serious burn-in. I don't buy into the thought process that just because an earphone is on the warm side it's less detailed and clear. The Cardas EM8413 is a bit warm sounding, but it has great clarity and is in the top three of one the most micro detailed earphones I've ever heard. The MA750 sounds like a warm old audiophile hi-fi stereo system. This sound is in the vein of the KEF, which I think I would categorize as a British stereophile sound. Similar characteristics of this sound are possessed by the KEFs and even my high-end B&W speakers. it's a bit of a warm but detailed sound.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Yes. First, please don't think if I say a new earphone I've heard sounds better than one I raved about before means the older one no longer sounds good. The H-200 is still a great sound earphone to me (when I had it. It's sold now). But the H-200 had a spike in its high frequencies that irritated my ears if I just gave it a little volume. It left a ringing-like effect inside my ears (and I don't play my phones super loud). So maybe subconsciously maybe the RHA fits my favorite sound signature too. I hope that hope you understand better d marc0. Someone else might hear the H-200 differently though.  And thank you.


 
  
 I do experience that ringing with the H200 but just occasionally with some singers/vocalist. Every time it happens it's always because of someone's high pitch voice, both male and female. So I do understand what you mean. I have *almost* eradicated the issue though with my filter mod + proper shallow insertion. Accudio app also seems to fix it but I don't know why I still prefer non-EQed sound. Most likely because I want the airy extension that comes with un-EQed sound.
  
 I'm really excited about the MA750... Just waiting for this authorised retailer to get back to me on when they're stocking them. For the meantime I'm looking forward to getting the S2.
  
 Thanks for sharing. Cheers!


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> I do experience that ringing with the H200 but just occasionally with some singers/vocalist. Every time it happens it's always because of someone's high pitch voice, both male and female. So I do understand what you mean. I have *almost* eradicated the issue though with my filter mod + proper shallow insertion. Accudio app also seems to fix it but I don't know why I still prefer non-EQed sound. Most likely because I want the airy extension that comes with un-EQed sound.
> 
> I'm really excited about the MA750... Just waiting for this authorised retailer to get back to me on when they're stocking them. For the meantime I'm looking forward to getting the S2.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Cheers!


 
  
 The S2 is more than capable and a nice sound earphone. When I'm not sneaking my Cardas out of the house, that has been my "go-to" earphone out on public transportation. I think it will have some still competition with the the MA750 now. The Cardas, AS-2, V6, and M200 are mainly "stay-in" earphones for me. I am curious to hear how the Dunu DN-1000 will compete against the the RHA and H-200 in sound. Hopefully I'll know this on Monday.


----------



## blueangel2323

d marc0 said:


> I do experience that ringing with the H200 but just occasionally with some singers/vocalist. Every time it happens it's always because of someone's high pitch voice, both male and female. So I do understand what you mean. I have *almost* eradicated the issue though with my filter mod + proper shallow insertion. Accudio app also seems to fix it but I don't know why I still prefer non-EQed sound. Most likely because I want the airy extension that comes with un-EQed sound.
> 
> I'm really excited about the MA750... Just waiting for this authorised retailer to get back to me on when they're stocking them. For the meantime I'm looking forward to getting the S2.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Cheers!


 
 Maybe it's the dreaded 2khz resonance that you're hearing? It's mostly with the "E" vowel in high pitched vocals. Lots of headphones have it. Even the M50 suffers from it quite a bit. Try dropping 2k in an EQ (not Accudio if it's already fixing it) and see if you still hear it.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> The S2 is more than capable and a nice sound earphone. When I'm not sneaking my Cardas out of the house, that has been my "go-to" earphone out on public transportation. I think it will have some still competition with the the MA750 now. The Cardas, AS-2, V6, and M200 are mainly "stay-in" earphones for me. I am curious to hear how the Dunu DN-1000 will compete against the the RHA and H-200 in sound. Hopefully I'll know this on Monday.




I look forward to your impression on that as well...


----------



## Dsnuts

I didn't think I was gonna get my MA-750s till tomorrow that is until I checked tracking. It says delivered..So I go back to my mail box and what you know. I have them in my ears as I type.. I have to say. The entire package is tops. In a little surprise it comes with a nice case..unusually big enough to fit my DX50 in. Ok so nice bonus there. The tip selection is excellent. Very nice quality tips you get with this package.
  
 These are very comfy and seem to isolate well. As much as I am impressed with the packaging the sound does match up to the entire presentation. RHA did an outstanding job. These earphones sound great so far. The way they are built I have no doubt these will last a while. Stainless steel housing is very sturdy the strain reliefs are solid all the way around. From the sound the package the presentation. I can tell these are going to win a lot of fans over to their sound. I am using one of their large double flange tips and the sound has a very nice sense of space for actually being a smaller..
  
 The sub bass is excellent on these. They can definitely hit the low lows..Clean smooth sound. Nice details, got stage, got depth, excellent balance and overall imagery in the sound..Very impressed.
  
 I don't know if these need burn in. Lol. They sound great the way they are. I can't see how these are gonna sound better with burn in.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> I didn't think I was gonna get my MA-750s till tomorrow that is until I checked tracking. It says delivered..So I go back to my mail box and what you know. I have them in my ears as I type.. I have to say. The entire package is tops. In a little surprise it comes with a nice case..unusually big enough to fit my DX50 in. Ok so nice bonus there. The tip selection is excellent. Very nice quality tips you get with this package.
> 
> These are very comfy and seem to isolate well. As much as I am impressed with the packaging the sound does match up to the entire presentation. RHA did an outstanding job. These earphones sound great so far. The way they are built I have no doubt these will last a while. Stainless steel housing is very sturdy the strain reliefs are solid all the way around. From the sound the package the presentation. I can tell these are going to win a lot of fans over to their sound. I am using one of their large double flange tips and the sound has a very nice sense of space for actually being a smaller..
> 
> ...




Do you think the MA750 will dethrone your S2 from this year's number one spot?


----------



## jekostas

So.... got these in yesterday, had a chance to actually listen to them today.
  

  
 Detachable cables, mic, OMTP-CTIA adapter, computer adapter, hard case and 5 pairs of tips (double and triple flanges included) for under $10.
  
 Oh, did I mention they sound fantastic?  They do.  Very similar to the MH1c.  Not quite at that level, but not that far off either.


----------



## d marc0

blueangel2323 said:


> Maybe it's the dreaded 2khz resonance that you're hearing? It's mostly with the "E" vowel in high pitched vocals. Lots of headphones have it. Even the M50 suffers from it quite a bit. Try dropping 2k in an EQ (not Accudio if it's already fixing it) and see if you still hear it.




I'll try that out. Thanks


----------



## TwinQY

jekostas said:


> So.... got these in yesterday, had a chance to actually listen to them today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hot damn which are these? Sorry I haven't been following.
  
 MMCX, looks like good build, _under_ _$10_ - I was sold before you finished your sentence


----------



## jekostas

twinqy said:


> Hot damn which are these? Sorry I haven't been following.
> 
> MMCX, looks like good build, _under_ _$10_ - I was sold before you finished your sentence


 
  
 They're called the Moxpad x3.  Unfortunately the price I paid for them is gone, they're closer to ~$25 now, but still a damned good deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

d marc0 said:


> Do you think the MA750 will dethrone your S2 from this year's number one spot?


 
 Well in a bit of a surprise I was thinking based on the graph of the MA750 that my X3s are what they would like but Danny and ericp are both right the MA750s are not as neutral as the S2. The S2 has the wider stage over the MA750 but the MA750 seems to have the a touch more depth in the sounds. I think both are comparable in imagery. Both have a very satisfactory sound. The isolation of the MA750 brings the sound a bit more forward in the presentation over the S2..I am going to get used to the MA750 for a while and see how they turn out with some burn in..Both are on a very similar level so far as sound goes. I think guys wanting more isolation the MA750s are definitely a compelling product. The benefit of the S2 is their semi openness which gives the earphones their stage and overall sound is more neutral over the MA750 but so far the MA750 to my ears are a bit fuller forward sounding earphone. The highs do extend a bit more on the S2 but the highs on the MA750 are not bad at all and not nearly as rolled off as the graph might indicate. They sound great.
  
 I can already tell the MA750 is not going to scale as much as the S2 to amping simply because of their closed nature. These will have less head room as far as using more power to drive them goes. But for guys wanting a strong comfy great sounding unit that is going to be very satisfactory on the go the MA750 is way more impressive over the Onkyo IE-HF300 out of the box..
  
 The S2 pairs extremely well with my X3 and the MA750 actually sounds better with the DX50.


----------



## DannyBai

I spent some time with the Delta's today and they are awesome for the cheapo section but for me there's no need for them since I already have enough lawn mowing earphones.  I would definitely recommend them as tops in the cheapo section of this thread.  
  
 The R3 is another story.  It sounds incredible with certain music and kind of odd with others but overall, it's a fantastic earphone.  I have no gripes with the fit either.  It has a unique presentation unlike most phones on here and is worth a recommendation on that alone.


----------



## d marc0

Thanks D's. I can't wait to finally get both.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is interesting how they tuned the highs on these..These do have a bit of a cut off but lower and mid highs have excellent clarity making them sound more complete than what the graph shows in the region. Highs come in as clear as the rest of the sound. Other phones that have a roll off you can clearly tell there is a roll off. On these unless your listening for it in the highest registers they are difficult to tell. So the end result is a non sibilant clarity in the highs that also has some solid depth for timbre in the region. So again a very refined sound for what you get in these..These are quickly warming up to me. Especially using the DX50 with them. 
  
 I remember when I had the RHA MA350 the only real complaint I had with those was the highs being a bit grainy and peaky.. Not so with these..Rest assured they did the highs very nice on these..The sound is a complete well balanced high end sound in these in ears. Who needs multi drivers when you get this complete a sound using a single dynamic using proper materials. Man the imagery is top notch on these. I am very surprised. The resolution is excellent in these.


----------



## TwinQY

jekostas said:


> They're called the Moxpad x3.  Unfortunately the price I paid for them is gone, they're closer to ~$25 now, but still a damned good deal.


 
 These? - http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/moxpad-X3-movement-in-ear-headphones-listening-computer-mobile-phone-headset-music-running-noise-cancelling-headphones/716063_1002674355.html
  
 They look nice. I might grab a pair - might as well since I ordered one of those new Monoprices which are supposed to be _amazing_ or something. Also I might be without my mainstay IEMs for a while.
 Any cheaper but reputable places?


----------



## jekostas

I dunno, I got mine there as well, but it was during a big sale or something at the end of August.


----------



## gikigill

doctorjazz said:


> It's not easy being green...a green Super Geek, that is (went for the green, though the red was tempting). Bit on the upgrade to the highest power of Geekdom LOL


 
  
  
  
 I went for the Super Geek as the power requirements of the Super Duper might be a bit too high for phones.
  
 Green because it is the only green piece of tech I will have, majority being silver or black and a few reds and blues.


----------



## warrenpchi

Wow, there's like a whole other parallel MA750 universe here...


----------



## TwinQY

Warren's first post on the Discovery thread. Another entry for the H-F annals....
  
 Don't scare him off, the Modosaurus Rex is a tempermental and fickle creature - if you're not nice he'll bite your head off.


----------



## warrenpchi

twinqy said:


> Warren's first post on the Discovery thread. Another entry for the H-F annals....
> 
> Don't scare him off, the Modosaurus Rex is a tempermental and fickle creature - if you're not nice he'll bite your head off.


 
  
 Haha, I've never posted here?  ::searching::  Hmm, I guess not then.
  
 Hi guys!


----------



## Exesteils

warrenpchi said:


> Wow, there's like a whole other parallel MA750 universe here...




Pretty much anything worth it's price or better makes it way here. Which is can be either a good or bad thing due to most of us here being spoilt for choice.


Welcome warren!


----------



## sfwalcer

^
  
... it's a mod!!!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... why................ hi.


----------



## TwinQY

I told you not to scare him....
  
 A talking cardboard box is one of the scariest thing that I can think of.
  
 Things you need to hype/buy Warren:
 Onkyos.
 KEF M200
 Lethals
 Brainwavz R3
  
 And I hear there's this RHA MA750 thingy floating around. Probably haven't heard of it. Some weird dude's overhyping them per usual. Gosh they look awful.


----------



## nihontoman

twinqy said:


> These? - http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/moxpad-X3-movement-in-ear-headphones-listening-computer-mobile-phone-headset-music-running-noise-cancelling-headphones/716063_1002674355.html
> 
> They look nice. I might grab a pair - might as well since I ordered one of* those new Monoprices which are supposed to be amazing or something*. Also I might be without my mainstay IEMs for a while.
> Any cheaper but reputable places?


 
  
  
 Link please


----------



## n0str3ss

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ... it's a mod!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Don´t scare the mod... He has the right to socialize with the normal people


----------



## doctorjazz

gikigill said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > It's not easy being green...a green Super Geek, that is (went for the green, though the red was tempting). Bit on the upgrade to the highest power of Geekdom LOL
> ...


 
  
 Went back and forth between the Super and Super Duper, have Senn 650's which are a bit hard to drive, but the Super probably suffice. In the end figured couldn't hurt, having too much power generally isn't a problem, only too little (think of a Porsch, you CAN drive it the speed limit if you want, the power is there if you need it, even makes going the speed limit feel better).


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> It is interesting how they tuned the highs on these..These do have a bit of a cut off but lower and mid highs have excellent clarity making them sound more complete than what the graph shows in the region. Highs come in as clear as the rest of the sound. Other phones that have a roll off you can clearly tell there is a roll off. On these unless your listening for it in the highest registers they are difficult to tell. So the end result is a non sibilant clarity in the highs that also has some solid depth for timbre in the region. So again a very refined sound for what you get in these..These are quickly warming up to me. Especially using the DX50 with them.
> 
> I remember when I had the RHA MA350 the only real complaint I had with those was the highs being a bit grainy and peaky.. Not so with these..Rest assured they did the highs very nice on these..The sound is a complete well balanced high end sound in these in ears. Who needs multi drivers when you get this complete a sound using a single dynamic using proper materials. Man the imagery is top notch on these. I am very surprised. The resolution is excellent in these.


 
  
 Do the MA750s have much bass? Think they'll be a good upgrade for my Bassos or am I barking up the wrong tree so to speak?


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> Do the MA750s have much bass? Think they'll be a good upgrade for my Bassos or am I barking up the wrong tree so to speak?


 

 Based on the dedicated thread's impressions, I'd say yes. They might not be basshead level, but they do pack quite a punch.


----------



## Dsnuts

mackem said:


> Do the MA750s have much bass? Think they'll be a good upgrade for my Bassos or am I barking up the wrong tree so to speak?


 
 The sound control on these iems are quite something else.  One of the aspects of a nicely refined sound is how good is the bass control when the track has it or does not have it..Mid bass has a lot to do with that and bass quantity on these are not where the Bassos are. I feel overall the sound on the MA750 is a nice upgrade..
  
 Now Danny can comment here as he owns the MA600. Those should be somewhere between the MA750 and the Bassos when it comes to bass.  Those might be the ones your looking for. Now if your finally willing to dive in with both feet I can say the MA750 has a solid sub bass presence. And again it is not like the XB90EX where those have a beefy sub bass.. That graph posted for the MA750 the graph is almost straight all the way down to 16hz. That is impressive actually. I have no doubt these can hit them notes. But as far as quantity goes these might not suffice. But you know what..I do know that if you go with the MA750 there is no way your not going to be impressed with the sound.
  
 The sound signature on the MA750 are less colored over the Bassos, more accurate. If you just want an upgrade to the type of sound the Bassos are I would say the CKS1000. If you want a higher end sound these MA750 are just that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so now I have my first complaint on the MA750..The double flange tips are so thin they rip apart with ease. Of course I just found that out. Ripped my large double flange right in half putting it on..Weak. The Meelec balanced double flange tips sound exactly the same as the RHA ones so I switched them out but that was kinda unexpected for such a nice package.
  
 Just tried my Sennheiser Double flange tips. Perfect. These like wider bore tips. Tried MH1C tips. Not bad but so far the Sennheiser Double flange is doing it for me. Stock tips sound just fine by the way so no real need to tip roll but I was just kinda not too happy ripping the RHA double flange tips I was using. Very close to paper in strength.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Burning in my 1Ks,  maybe less accurate but i hearing after 200 hours or more, maybe 400, the fun factor blows listeners away
 and you forget about accuracy!  im going to not board the RHA train till i get these burned in to that fun level!  Meanwhile
 still looking for X!s, as the ones i ordered never showed up. my ol wooden ATH ESW9s back in service and very enjoyable.
 still wanting more bass...


----------



## DannyBai

I think the MA750's will be the upgrade to the Basso's.  MA650's are good but has more mid-bass than the Basso's.  Stage isn't as big and doesn't do sub-bass as well.  Possibly a side grade to maybe even a notch downgrade.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Things you need to hype/buy Warren:
> Onkyos.
> KEF M200
> Lethals
> Brainwavz R3


 
  
 And if on-ear portable phones is your thing, damn the KEF M500's are nice sounding


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> And if on-ear portable phones is your thing, damn the KEF M500's are nice sounding


 
  
 which onkyos were you all recommending?  DSnuts said the Onkyo headphones were giving him "eargasms" a while ago!
 are the KEF M500s discounted anywhere?  i only see them available at list price.


----------



## jant71

Hey guys, the JVC S500 are so popular that AT decided to put out one of their own
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
  
 Released October 18, 2013
   Portable headphones
 ATH-S500 BK
 ¥ 5,040. (Tax ¥ 4,800.)
 ATH-S500 NV
 ¥ 5,040. (Tax ¥ 4,800.)

 The headphone cord out pieces that will be used to hear the sound good response in the strong magnetic force magnet with φ40mm driver.


 










 BK (Black)





 NV (navy)





 State folded

 
  

It is equipped with a strong magnetic force magnet adoption φ40mm driver to enjoy sound full of a sense of reality.
 It is equipped with the driver a large magnet strong magnetic force. Response is good, I can enjoy the sound full of a sense of reality that also performs as a warm expression.
Listening without stress 1.2m code out piece of easy-to-use.
 By design piece out, I minimize the stress code is intertwined. It is hard to get in the way even when mounted, you can enjoy comfortable.
I direct the ear with a high grade aluminum parts with the brightness.
 Two colors of navy and black. We have pursued a design that I arrange the housing aluminum ornament with a high-quality, enhanced fashion as headphones for everyday use.
Swivel mechanism, easy to carry.
 The swivel mechanism is foldable flat, it also ensures portability of when you carry.
High sealability sleeves it is hard to sound leakage in sound insulation excellent.
 





ModelSealing up dynamic typeDriverφ40mmOutput sound pressure level104dB/mWPlay frequency band8 ~ 26,000 HzMaximum input800mWImpedance48ΩI mass (except code)About 140gPlugφ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type)CodeThe 1.2m (out pieces)
 
  
  
 That's pretty funny.


----------



## nick n

^ so a new stronger  magnet composition then?  I guess the headband is bare, at least a spot to DIY your own there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dsnuts

That is funny in deed. I bet these will sound even better. If that is not a jab at JVC I have no idea what is. These 2 companies seem to always show up with one better than the other in terms of sound. AT just cant handle seeing anything JVC being a success so they gotta copy even the name. Don't know if I am a fan of the way they look but they should at least do one up on the HA-S500 in terms of sound.


----------



## nihontoman

aluminum construction - that's already a big plus for audio technica


----------



## Zelda

how about these new AT's :
*EVANGELION × audio-technica*
*A.T.EVA HQ-3.0*



  
  
 hey, they include a nice shirt!


----------



## jant71

I think a pretty good indicator is the frequency response AT gives the headphones. Most times wider indicates an improvement. I like that the S500 are 8-26,000 besting phones like the ES88's 9-26,000 and even the ES500's 10-25,000. They may just be pretty good. Doubt they can top the pricier ES500 outside of the extension but who knows what the right pad swap could do.


----------



## TwinQY

nihontoman said:


> Link please


 
 Well, it's only new to me  Everyone else probably knows about it already.
  
 It's just the 9396. It's on snail mail so I won't be getting it soon. I probably should have gotten this one as well.


----------



## nick n

zelda said:


> how about these new AT's :
> *EVANGELION × audio-technica*
> *A.T.EVA HQ-3.0*


 
 ( Off to go check price ) Is this strictly for the Evangelion model# or are these a repaint of something else?
 That form factor again.... looks good to me.  Unless they are  $40 iems with a $100 added paintjob. Open soundstage suitable for repairing mobile combat suits and hearing the enemy approaching maybe.  Funny feeling these will be gone before anyone can try them out.
  
 Why not do a Gurren Lagann edition that's so much more insanely through the roof like the show is compared to EVA?
  
 Oh yeah I forgot that's the Lethals..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Any further on these AT's let us know please.


----------



## jwong

I love Audio-Technica's sound usually, but the ES700 let me down in terms of comfort, so I have them up for sale. If AT can build a better S500 that's also more comfortable, I'm all in.


----------



## nihontoman

About those new Sony MDR1RMK2 - is it me, or does the sony site really state a frequency response range of 4-80000 Hz? if yes, does this mean they think this is their "best" driver ever?


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> ( Off to go check price ) Is this strictly for the Evangelion model# or are these a repaint of something else?
> That form factor again.... looks good to me.  Unless they are  $40 iems with a $100 added paintjob. Open soundstage suitable for repairing mobile combat suits and hearing the enemy approaching maybe.


 
  
 They will be around $240 and I guess limited edition.


----------



## Zelda

nick n said:


> ( Off to go check price ) Is this strictly for the Evangelion model# or are these a repaint of something else?
> That form factor again.... looks good to me.  Unless they are  $40 iems with a $100 added paintjob. *Open soundstage suitable for repairing mobile combat suits and hearing the enemy approaching maybe*.  Funny feeling these will be gone before anyone can try them out.
> 
> Why not do a Gurren Lagann edition that's so much more insanely through the roof like the show is compared to EVA?
> ...


 
*LOL! *you got that right!


----------



## nick n

Not much value in a used t-shirt either after that fact, though SF would be all over that. Some soundtrack cds might have been better.


----------



## jant71

What, only S/M/L t-shirts? I'm out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> Not much value in a used t-shirt either after that fact, though SF would be all over that. Some soundtrack cds might have been better.


 
  
 Well there seems to be actually music included on the Playbutton.
http://www.aemedia.org/2013/09/audio-technica-x-eva-a-t-eva-hq-3-0.html So yeah, the price is 23,900 yen and apparently Shiro Sagisu has worked on the tuning and that's why he's credited on the iem's housing. I bet these iems will be great for watching anime.


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> What, only S/M/L t-shirts? I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you forgot the XS. and there's an extension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (funny enough, M size tips AND shirts fit me just right!)


----------



## nick n

*Just a heads-up, LG Quadbeat 2        *( LG HSS-F530/B )  there's a white also. Say it is improved over the first versions. The housing and fit  with the angled tips sure is improved.

Ergonomic Angle, 34 degrees
Improved Bass Sound
Softer Sound in High Frequency
Tangle-free flat cable
3 Button Remote Control (Music, Calling)
 
  
 Found  it for $29.80 shipped from Korea.
  
 Link to the Goldenears measurements and also another model with mesh open back that looks intriguing.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-297-iems-compared-steelseries-flux-in-ear-flux-in-ear-pro-added-09-25-13-p-772/11550#post_9828057
Off to find some more impressions. Nothing I can find of inetest. WAYNESWORLD get on these and tell us what's up. ASAP.


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Why not do a Gurren Lagann edition that's so much more insanely through the roof like the show is compared to EVA?


 
 What they really should be doing is a RahXephon edition. Appeal to the hipsters.
  
 Oh wait that'd be the FADs.


----------



## Libertad

So Danny whats your take on the R3s vs the 750s?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, 1 more addition to my cart (a Weezer LP part of "today's deals") got me to the point that everything would be shipped, have pulled the plug on the MA750's, from what I've read, they come pretty quickly, very interested to hear them. Listened a bit to X3->S2 today, jazz CD (Albare, The Road Ahead, something I may be asked to review), it is a really pretty combibation. There's a certain relaxed sound that is involving. Cardas is worming its way into my consciousness, but need to do some spending on the main stereo, preamp needs to be sent for repair, need digital front end upgrade, decisions, decisions..


----------



## doctorjazz

twinqy said:


> nick n said:
> 
> 
> > Why not do a Gurren Lagann edition that's so much more insanely through the roof like the show is compared to EVA?
> ...


 
  
 OK, the FAD Heaven 5 also is something I've read about, am curious, any descriptions/ratings/comparisons on these out there?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Vwinter, Muppetface and Soundfreaq are all trustworthy individuals who have written up detailed impressions on the FAD H V. Wait... FAD... H... V. Wow, imagine if you were askin about the FAD 4? 

Here's one for starters:
http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/blog/final-audio-design-heaven-v-impressions-by-romy-w-aka-muppetface/

PS - I am not a shill


----------



## TwinQY

> PS - I am not a shill


 
 This is patently untrue.
  


doctorjazz said:


> OK, the FAD Heaven 5 also is something I've read about, am curious, any descriptions/ratings/comparisons on these out there?


 
 All you need are measurements. Rin's measurements. Measurements measurements measurements. Graphs graphs graphs. Not much more you need out of life. Except for maybe poutine. And some pita bread. With gravy and lamb rack on top. In fact screw the earphones I'd rather go to Quiznos.
  
 This is all patently true.
  
 Actually the Forte II and the ANYMODE are intriguing....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> This is patently untrue.
> 
> All you need are measurements. Rin's measurements. Measurements measurements measurements. Graphs graphs graphs. Not much more you need out of life. Except for maybe poutine. And some pita bread. With gravy and lamb rack on top. In fact screw the earphones I'd rather go to Quiznos.
> 
> ...


 
 Is it just me or are all those the FAD the A La Mode etc looking suspiciously (as in Shandong) alike.


----------



## TwinQY

No must be your imagination.
  
 It was mentioned on the FAD thread that S'NEXT, FAD are all fronts to Molex stuff, and that the ANYMODE _might_ be OEMed (I never saw a confirmation).
 Of course your statement might have been ludicrously sarcastic and now I look like a fool for responding seriously. Well there's always next year in Jerusalem.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> No must be your imagination.
> 
> It was mentioned on the FAD thread that S'NEXT, FAD are all fronts to Molex stuff, and that the ANYMODE _might_ be OEMed (I never saw a confirmation).
> Of course your statement might have been ludicrously sarcastic and now I look like a fool for responding seriously. Well there's always next year in Jerusalem.


 
 L'chaim !
  
 Ludicrously sarcastic, yet with a strong undertone of truth to it.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Vwinter, Muppetface and Soundfreaq are all trustworthy individuals who have written up detailed impressions on the FAD H V. Wait... FAD... H... V. Wow, imagine if you were askin about the FAD 4?
> 
> Here's one for starters:
> http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/blog/final-audio-design-heaven-v-impressions-by-romy-w-aka-muppetface/
> ...


 
 ^ ALL BIRDS ARE SHILLS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... the gif should be beating a/on a sparrow tbh. : P
  


twinqy said:


> This is patently untrue.
> 
> All you need are measurements. Rin's measurements. Measurements measurements measurements. Graphs graphs graphs. Not much more you need out of life. Except for maybe poutine. And some pita bread. With gravy and lamb rack on top. In fact screw the earphones I'd rather go to Quiznos.
> 
> ...


 
 Stop spazzing about your damn food fool, this ain't no Food Channel!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quiznos is overrated and overpriced, this cardboard loves the local stuff MUCH more.
  
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/roxie-food-center-san-francisco
  
 dat dutch crunch boi!!!
  


hutnicks said:


> Is it just me or are all those the FAD the A La Mode etc looking suspiciously (as in Shandong) alike.


 
 Ehhh you mean this Shindong???




  

  
  
 Hmmm those Koreans LG iems looks pretty delicious slick and promising. Was always interested in trying them before, now the 2nd version looks even mo' tasty. YUMS, all this iem talk is making me hungry!!!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> * In fact screw the earphones I'd rather go to Quiznos.*
> 
> This is all patently true.


 
  
  Between this and the Big Mac comment, I'm beginnin to think you rather have an affinity for turds, musical or otherwise  
  


> Actually the Forte II and the ANYMODE are intriguing....


 
  
  Finally, FAD sound and the tacky aesthetics I require! I mean are you meant to listen to those, or smoke em?


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ALL BIRDS ARE SHILLS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  

  
  


> Shindong


 
 You sick screw
  


> YUMS, all this iem talk is making me hungry!!!


 
 Go get some Quiznos. 
 Anyways, I'm still searching for a good place for the Moxpad, if not I'll go with the Aliexpress route. 
 S2 and maybe the ANYMODES as well.


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Between this and the Big Mac comment, I'm beginnin to think you rather have an affinity for turds, musical or otherwise


 
 I fish those K3Ks from out my toilet bowl everyday, smear them on some Quiznos, presto, we've got a nutritious breakfast with the works. No need to look for local distributors like with the ANYMODES. Speaking of which...
  


> Finally, FAD sound and the tacky aesthetics I require! I mean are you meant to listen to those, or smoke em?


 
 As per those aesthetics you can find them included with every Happy Meal. Add in a Big Mac and they'll throw in the Fortes. They don't allow smoking within the facility, you'll have to go through the washroom or the drive-through...
  
 The Aging doesn't look very good to me. I'd take the ANYMODES ANYTIME.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ALL BIRDS ARE SHILLS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Funny guy. Buy yerself a map of China will ya.
  
 Next you'll be telling me CSD is actually Cranberry Surprise Dessert.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> *Between this and the Big Mac comment, I'm beginnin to think you rather have an affinity for turds, musical or otherwise  *
> 
> 
> Finally, FAD sound and the tacky aesthetics I require! I mean are you meant to listen to those, or smoke em?


 
 ^ BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

  
 it's true it's all true, the fool loves the crack end esp. those sparrow............................. turds.
  
 Looks like Twinkie just got ethered. LMAO
  
 Are FADs really as tacky sounding as they look??? I certainly hope so, cuz i wouldn't want to pay THAT much for something that just sounds proper sounding tbh. Bring on dat flavor flav!!!


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Funny guy.
> 
> Next you'll be telling me CSD is actually Cranberry Surprise Dessert.


 
 Don't say that you're just enabling him.
  
 Don't leak out the secret ingredient to the Grados, darn!
  


sfwalcer said:


> Looks like Twinkie just got ethered. LMAO
> 
> Are FADs really as tacky sounding as they look??? I certainly hope so, cuz i wouldn't want to pay THAT much for something that just sounds proper sounding tbh. Bring on dat flavor flav!!!


 
 Read back a post. The Idinosaurus got dumped into the toilet.
  
 The novelty is supposed to be part of the allure. I mean people spend $5000 on a broken toilet seat - but it's "installation art". Don't expect the weak too-little-uppity unsophisticated cardboard to comprehend. 
  
 And then, how do you define tacky? Re-donkulous bass and treble grain can also be perceived as "wonky" and "tacky". TwonQS as the Idasaurus Rex would put it. A little bit of TwonQ never hurt anyone.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> it's true it's all true, the fool loves the crack end esp. those sparrow............................. turds.
> ...


 
  
  
 I have a pair of Skullcandies I'm willing to sell for 125


----------



## doctorjazz

Looked at the Anymode link, does look like the FAD, but I suppose it wouldn't take to much to get the externals the same. Any word if they are similar/same? (seems TwinQy didn't know from the post, but all the sarcasm is going over my head). Anyway, maybe next year in Jerusalem indeed!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> Read back a post. The Idinosaurus got dumped into the toilet.


 
 But what's Ja think bout this? Say hey to Ja for me will ya


twinqy said:


>


 

  

  
 On the real though, curious about the ANYMODE. What does that even mean? Sounds like some kinda ****ed up Chinese pirated FAMICOM menu ****


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> Looked at the Anymode link, does look like the FAD, but I suppose it wouldn't take to much to get the externals the same. Any word if they are similar/same? (seems TwinQy didn't know from the post, but all the sarcasm is going over my head). Anyway, maybe next year in Jerusalem indeed!


 
 It's not sarcasm, it's just thinly veiled contempt for the cardboard.
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


>


 
 Exactly what I mean.
  


> On the real though, curious about the ANYMODE. What does that even mean? Sounds like some kinda ****ed up Chinese pirated FAMICOM menu ****


 
 They probably sound like one too.
 I'm doing some fervent google-fu for info atm. I'll ask around as well. Stay tuned...


----------



## sfwalcer

@ doc seems like these mofos got some bad blood from other threads that they are venting. AND IT'S GLORIOUS!!!
  

  
  
 Quote:


twinqy said:


> *I fish those K3Ks from out my toilet bowl everyday, smear them on some Quiznos, presto, we've got a nutritious breakfast with the works. No need to look for local distributors like with the ANYMODES. Speaking of which...*
> 
> As per those aesthetics you can find them included with every Happy Meal. Add in a Big Mac and they'll throw in the Fortes. They don't allow smoking within the facility, you'll have to go through the washroom or the drive-through...
> 
> The Aging doesn't look very good to me. I'd take the ANYMODES ANYTIME.


 
 ^ i wouldn't expect anything less of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seems like someone is clearly speaking from personal experience. Happy meals to lure them lil' kitties so can have your way with them and those pineapples huh??? You sick screw!!!
  


hutnicks said:


> Funny guy. Buy yerself a map of China will ya.
> 
> Next you'll be telling me CSD is actually Cranberry Surprise Dessert.


 
 Ehhh i need a map of Korea not China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeppp that Cranberry Surprise Dessert sounds about right to Shindong.

  
... haters gonna hate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


twinqy said:


> *Don't say that you're just enabling him.*
> 
> *Don't leak out the secret ingredient to the Grados, darn!*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ What he said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hutnicks said:


> I have a pair of *Skullcandies* I'm willing to sell for 125


 
 Hey hey now that's just low!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll give you 125................................. cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> Looked at the Anymode link, does look like the FAD, but I suppose it wouldn't take to much to get the externals the same. Any word if they are similar/same? (seems TwinQy didn't know from the post, *but all the sarcasm is going over my head)*. Anyway, maybe next year in Jerusalem indeed!


 
 ^ Me too.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> i'll give you 125................................. cents.


 
 Can you afford that though? I worry for ya, you know....


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ i wouldn't expect anything less of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Which end of Korea? The happy friendly side or the evil nasty side?
 Is that a chick or not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thats 25 cents more than I paid for em, yer on!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> @ doc seems like these mofos got some bad blood from other threads that they are venting. AND IT"S GLORIOUS!!!


 
 Everyone needs a foil. Mine just happens to be excommunicated  TwonQY is perhaps a subpar replacement though, can't expect too much of Canada after all 


twinqy said:


> They probably sound like one too.
> I'm doing some fervent google-fu for info atm. I'll ask around as well. Stay tuned...


 
 Indeed. How else would you know it's a FAD? I'd try hittin' up Tom, he seems to be the go to guy for that kinda thing. I could've sworn that he was the one who first broke news of the ANYMODES anyway. Maybe I'm remembering wrong


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Everyone needs a foil. Mine just happens to be excommunicated  TwonQY is perhaps a subpar replacement though, can't expect too much of Canada after all


 
 Geez thanks. Hope you drop dead and start farting nuts.
  


> Indeed. How else would you know it's a FAD? I'd try hittin' up Tom, he seems to be the go to guy for that kinda thing. I could've sworn that he was the one who first broke news of the ANYMODES anyway. Maybe I'm remembering wrong


 
 Look if you simply take my ideas away from me right after I act on them it just makes it seem like I'm copying you. He was the first person I PMed. But now it won't seem like that and it'll seem like I got the idea from you and I'm your female dog or something. Geez thanks. Hope you drop dead and start farting nuts.
  
 James444 was.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Can you afford that though? I worry for ya, you know....


 
 I know me too.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Get to work Twinkie since you're such a balla', you are now responsible for reporting back to us if those rebrand OEM FADs lookalikes are indeed the real dealios. WORK TWINKIE WORK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hutnicks said:


> Which end of Korea? The happy friendly side or the evil nasty side?
> Is that a chick or not
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dat bottom end of course as that sick cat freak always prefers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You tell me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alright i'll take them off that dirty lil' hands of yours then, it's 125 cents shipped right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hit me up a PM, glad to do business with ya'!!!......
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ................ wait the hell just happened??? D'oh!!! Just got scammed of my 125 cents : P


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> I know me too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm betting on the evil end coming up with some ground breaking slave labour built mind blowing somethingorother anyday now.
  
 I'm not going there. My gender identification skills are nebulous at best.
  
 I don't do the free shipping thing. I leave that to Amazon, and Shindong based IEM hawkers.
  
 Nice use of the white space though


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> Look if you simply take my ideas away from me right after I act on them it just makes it seem like I'm copying you. He was the first person I PMed. But now it won't seem like that and *it'll seem like* I got the idea from you and *I'm your female dog* or something. Geez thanks.


 

  
 You can't be, when this dude here is clearly your pimp 
 Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> *Get to work Twinkie *since you're such a balla', you are now responsible for reporting back to us if those rebrand OEM FADs lookalikes are indeed the real dealios. *WORK TWINKIE WORK!! *


 
  
 Clearly there is no love lost here folks. Better than reruns of Springer at 1 AM 
  
I'll knock it off now lol


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Everyone needs a foil. Mine just happens to be excommunicated  TwonQY is perhaps a subpar replacement though, *can't expect too much of Canada after all *
> *Indeed*. How else would you know it's a FAD? I'd try hittin' up Tom, he seems to be the go to guy for that kinda thing. I could've sworn that he was the one who first broke news of the ANYMODES anyway. Maybe I'm remembering wrong


 
 ^ LMAO man you're too good, can't say i don't agree with ya'. Canadians who need them pisssssh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But i thought i was his foil??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Man ya'll really are into FADs huh, like the breeze it comes and it goes meng, no need to be so serious!!!
  
... ya feel me???
  


twinqy said:


> Geez thanks. Hope you drop dead and start *farting nuts.*
> 
> Look if you simply take my ideas away from me right after I act on them it just makes it seem like I'm copying you. He was the first person I PMed. But now it won't seem like that and it'll seem like I got the idea from you and I'm your female dog or something. Geez thanks. Hope you drop dead and start farting nuts.
> 
> James444 was.


 
 Ds................. nuts??? Sorry Ds had to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No comment regarding the latter......


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> But i thought i was his foil???


 
 I'd rather be dead and farting nuts.
  
 Alright so regarding the ANYMODES - the model name is AAD-G880. Quoted from their site -

 So it's more likely than not as to their legitimacy - tom didn't have any more info than that as well.
  
 I've also tried finding places to buy - someone else is going to have to make heads or tails of this. They have it on here - http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1649011&cate1=22592&cate2=22918&cate3=24779&cate4=0


----------



## TwinQY

And this just cinches it - http://www.anymode.co.uk/audio/earphones/mild%20sound%20earphone
  
 Looks familar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Okay, yeah What I guess you have to contact Anymode UK or their Italian, international equivalents, what have you, because they list the price, just no store online or smt.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> I'd rather be dead and farting nuts.
> 
> Alright so regarding the ANYMODES - the model name is AAD-G880. Quoted from their site -
> 
> ...


 
 That's Korean isn't it. Looks to be about 47 bucks. Wonder what shiiping is for Pie a La Mode these days.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> And this just cinches it - http://www.anymode.co.uk/audio/earphones/mild%20sound%20earphone
> 
> Looks familar?
> 
> ...


 
  
 See where strategic sarcasm leads


----------



## ericp10

How do we veer so far off of earphones and other audio goodies every 70 or so posts? Come on fellas. lol


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> Alright so regarding the ANYMODES - the model name is AAD-G880. Quoted from their site -
> **
> So it's more likely than not as to their legitimacy - tom didn't have any more info than that as well.


 
 Nice. Confirmation.
  
  


> I've also tried finding places to buy - someone else is going to have to make heads or tails of this. They have it on here - http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1649011&cate1=22592&cate2=22918&cate3=24779&cate4=0


 
  

 The **** is this moonspeak? 41,500 what? Is that the symbol for the artist formerly known as Prince?


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> That's Korean isn't it. Looks to be about 47 bucks. Wonder what shiiping is for Pie a La Mode these days.


 
 I have no clue, honestly. I emailed the UK contact, but if I don't get a response then I might try for a courier system (yes they have that in the land of the spicy rice cakes and Prince) and the sites I linked.
  
 Will need more guinea pig test subjects to try and hit them up as well. Dinosaurs and birds seem to love this stuff, come on...


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> post #14775 of 14782
> 24 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did anyone ever tell ya' that you're AMAZING!!!

  
 Hold up i am 'bout to hand check this Twinkie, *ho hos* real quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  


twinqy said:


> *I'd rather be dead and farting nuts.*
> 
> Alright so regarding the ANYMODES - the model name is AAD-G880. Quoted from their site -
> 
> ...


 
 I was referring to that bird meng, you think too highly of yourself, know your place ho hos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You ain't at my level yet boi!!!
  


ericp10 said:


> How do we veer so far off of earphones and other audio goodies every 70 or so posts? Come on fellas. lol


 
 Nah it's cool ericp, we trying to get some work done on those FAD lookalike rebrand iems and such. This conversation as off topic as it "appears" is STILL VERY MUCH about earphones and other audio goodies.


----------



## Dsnuts

24 hours of burn and I have to say. These are ridiculously good. In fact so good I am having a hard time trying to figure out what negatives there are in this sound. I think if I was to nit pick. I am so used to the wider sound of the S2 that is what I would suggest RHA work on next to get this exact sound to be a bit more expansive. The bass while perfectly in place and will hit any bass note. It is a neutral bass end and some tracks could use just a bit more impact but otherwise. These earphones are showing me that it is possible to get a stupid high end sound with your $120. Detail guys are gonna love these earphones. There closed design with the stunning resolution in the sound means precision seldom heard in a single dynamic earphone. The way this design is projecting sound to my ears and seems to hit all the sweet spots for an outstanding sound production...Sound positioning, micro detailing is all at top flight level on these earphones. The use of space is also very excellent. The depth of music is amazing on these earphones. 
  
 Listening to Spyro Gyra Silk n Satin on these earphones is a sonic delight.Actually, all my music is a sonic delight.Lol..At first I thought this sound was going to be more laid back but that is really not the case. These have more of an energetic forward sound because of the nice high level of detail but done tastefully so, there is no portion of the sound that is uneven or over or under cooked..My initial worry about the highs on these earphones are all put away. In fact I am gonna say I think other manufacturers need to learn from these guys how to do highs correct...I think out of all the regions. It is the mids of these that are absolutely stupendous. Earphones this good just don't pop up too often..Ladies n gents. We are witnessing history being made by RHA here guys and I am not kidding on this...These MA750 puts them on the map. And other manufactures better go by the RHA booth at RMAF and hear for themselves these little earphones..I absolutely love the fact that this level of sound can be heard with a good source..Dynamic earphones simply just never get to this level.
  
 These put all the previous finds on this thread in their respective places. I think these easily sound on the level of the M200, my S2s. Does a few things better than both these earphones. It is technically superior to just about all the earphones I have heard this year. There are things the others in ears does better here and there but when you put all the factors into the equation. Price, package, build, comfort, usability, and most importantly this stunning sound..These are quite simply the best $120 phones I have ever heard. This is a well deserved.
  

 Well done RHA!!.
 I am going to be shocked if there will be anything newer this year that are gonna beat these in sound..Worthy of your collection..


----------



## TwinQY

dsnuts said:


>


 
 I've never witnessed a Golden Nut in real time on this thread. Warren would be so proud.
  


sfwalcer said:


> Nah it's cool ericp, we trying to get some work done on those FAD lookalike rebrand iems and such. This conversation as off topic as it "appears" is STILL VERY MUCH about earphones and other audio goodies.


 
 Heck no, I'm just here to talk about Quiznos.
  
 Can someone try the ANYMODE site and see if anything shows up in terms of shops/stores/online purchasing? I've just realized that my hosts file and my router might be blocking some of the stuff on there.


----------



## vwinter

twinqy said:


> And this just cinches it - http://www.anymode.co.uk/audio/earphones/mild%20sound%20earphone
> 
> Looks familar?
> [rule]Okay, yeah What I guess you have to contact Anymode UK or their Italian, international equivalents, what have you, because they list the price, just no store online or smt.




Those plastic fantastics are pure evil. A BA-based horn? I'm not getting within 20 ft of those without a proton pack.

Edit:
They have links to buy some of their other products. Maybe the distribution isn't quite set in stone yet, at least not on Bond St.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

So is the ANYMODE actually $47? Can we get someone to plate that in Rhodium so I can pay the extra $700 on top and elevate myself over the poors?


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> 24 hours of burn and I have to say. These are ridiculously good. In fact so good I am having a hard time trying to figure out what negatives there are in this sound. I think if I was to nit pick. I am so used to the wider sound of the S2 that is what I would suggest RHA work on next to get this exact sound to be a bit more expansive. The bass while perfectly in place and will hit any bass note. It is a neutral bass end and some tracks could use just a bit more impact but otherwise. These earphones are showing me that it is possible to get a stupid high end sound with your $120. Detail guys are gonna love these earphones. There closed design with the stunning resolution in the sound means precision seldom heard in a single dynamic earphone. The way this design is projecting sound to my ears and seems to hit all the sweet spots for an outstanding sound production...Sound positioning, micro detailing is all at top flight level on these earphones. The use of space is also very excellent. The depth of music is amazing on these earphones.
> 
> Listening to Spyro Gyra Silk n Satin on these earphones is a sonic delight.Actually, all my music is a sonic delight.Lol..At first I thought this sound was going to be more laid back but that is really not the case. These have more of an energetic forward sound because of the nice high level of detail but done tastefully so, there is no portion of the sound that is uneven or over or under cooked..My initial worry about the highs on these earphones are all put away. In fact I am gonna say I think other manufacturers need to learn from these guys how to do highs correct...I think out of all the regions. It is the mids of these that are absolutely stupendous. Earphones this good just don't pop up too often..Ladies n gents. We are witnessing history being made by RHA here guys and I am not kidding on this...These MA750 puts them on the map. And other manufactures better go by the RHA booth at RMAF and hear for themselves these little earphones..I absolutely love the fact that this level of sound can be heard with a good source..Dynamic earphones simply just never get to this level.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ HOLY CRAP HYPED!!! Thanks Ds for the impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinqy said:


> *I've never witnessed a Golden Nut in real time on this thread. Warren would be so proud.*
> 
> Heck no, I'm just here to talk about Quiznos.
> 
> Can someone try the ANYMODE site and see if anything shows up in terms of shops/stores/online purchasing? I've just realized that my hosts file and my router might be blocking some of the stuff on there.


 
 Now that's really gonna make you fart nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought i was your one and only pimp you DAMN!!!..................
... dat warren better know what's good for him. : P
  
  


vwinter said:


> *Those plastic fantastics are pure evil. A BA-based horn? I'm not getting within 20 ft of those without a proton pack.*
> 
> Edit:
> They have links to buy some of their other products. Maybe the distribution isn't quite set in stone yet, at least not on Bond St.


 
 Don't worry such lowly jobs are meant for our resident sweets giver. hoho


----------



## TwinQY

> Can we get someone to plate that in Rhodium so I can pay the extra $700 on top and elevate myself over the poors?


 

 Knock yourself out.
  
 So I'm guessing for the RHA - it's amazon.uk -> ???? -> Canada -> Profit?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> Knock yourself out.


 
 Is there anyway I can pay you to apply it for me? It's most unbefitting of someone of my stature to stoop to such gruntwork 
  
 Anywho,if this thing sounds anything like a Heaven V or whatever it purportedly knocks off, I'd be extremely interested


----------



## vwinter

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Is there anyway I can pay you to apply it for me? It's most unbefitting of someone of my stature to stoop to such gruntwork
> 
> Anywho,if this thing sounds anything like a Heaven V or whatever it purportedly knocks off, I'd be extremely interested




I'd be glad to tell you. Just send it straight to me from the shop. If I deem it unworthy, I'll give it to Wayne and Garth and spare you the inner pain.


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Is there anyway I can pay you to apply it for me? It's most unbefitting of someone of my stature to stoop to such gruntwork
> 
> Anywho,if this thing sounds anything like a Heaven V or whatever it purportedly knocks off, I'd be extremely interested


 
 I forget that birds have no fingers.
  
 Plastic housings - the one FAD bud that was plastic that I heard sounded absolutely dreck - much worse than even the other two I tried. The most novelly disturbing sound I've heard.
  
 These are probably just the new V BAs by Molex in a plastic housing. Heck maybe plastic will be the saving grace and in reality the tin foil they've been using on the FADs were really limiting them from their full potential or maybe I'm just talking out of my buttcrack.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

LOL. Do me one more solid, birdify your avatar and give my K3K a glowing review so we can finally convince the heathens like TwonQY to finally go wash out their ears 

Anyhow, fingers crossed on the ANYMODE. Gotta fill the FAD void in my life


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> 24 hours of burn and I have to say. These are ridiculously good. In fact so good I am having a hard time trying to figure out what negatives there are in this sound. I think if I was to nit pick. I am so used to the wider sound of the S2 that is what I would suggest RHA work on next to get this exact sound to be a bit more expansive. The bass while perfectly in place and will hit any bass note. It is a neutral bass end and some tracks could use just a bit more impact but otherwise. These earphones are showing me that it is possible to get a stupid high end sound with your $120. Detail guys are gonna love these earphones. There closed design with the stunning resolution in the sound means precision seldom heard in a single dynamic earphone. The way this design is projecting sound to my ears and seems to hit all the sweet spots for an outstanding sound production...Sound positioning, micro detailing is all at top flight level on these earphones. The use of space is also very excellent. The depth of music is amazing on these earphones.
> 
> Listening to Spyro Gyra Silk n Satin on these earphones is a sonic delight.Actually, all my music is a sonic delight.Lol..At first I thought this sound was going to be more laid back but that is really not the case. These have more of an energetic forward sound because of the nice high level of detail but done tastefully so, there is no portion of the sound that is uneven or over or under cooked..My initial worry about the highs on these earphones are all put away. In fact I am gonna say I think other manufacturers need to learn from these guys how to do highs correct...I think out of all the regions. It is the mids of these that are absolutely stupendous. Earphones this good just don't pop up too often..Ladies n gents. We are witnessing history being made by RHA here guys and I am not kidding on this...These MA750 puts them on the map. And other manufactures better go by the RHA booth at RMAF and hear for themselves these little earphones..I absolutely love the fact that this level of sound can be heard with a good source..Dynamic earphones simply just never get to this level.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well I agree with Dsnuts that it deserves the Golden Nut, and the sound is way superior for the price point. It's definitely equal to the S2 technically (I haven't really A/Bed them yet to say which is better to my ears). As good or better than the M200? Nah, I don't hear that yet.Not far behind but not equal. I'm about to A/B those two to make sure, but I know the bass is superior in the M200 (and the bass in the 750 is excellent). If we're going by price, I might have to agree that the 750 is the best bang for the buck so far this year (especially since I paid under $100 for it). 

 Then again, I think the EM8513 Cardas is the best bang for the buck in top tier that I I've heard.


----------



## nick n

Nice to see you enjoying the Cardas still eric, I was worried about their warm nature possibly bothering you., just from what i read and there really wasn't much.
  
 Has anyone simply emailed ANYMODE to ask where we can get them?


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Has anyone simply emailed ANYMODE to ask where we can get them?


 
   
 Quote:


twinqy said:


> I have no clue, honestly.* I emailed the UK contact*, but if I don't get a response then I might try for a courier system (yes they have that in the land of the spicy rice cakes and Prince) and the sites I linked.


----------



## vwinter

idsynchrono_24 said:


> LOL. Do me one more solid, birdify your avatar and give my K3K a glowing review so we can finally convince the heathens like TwonQY to finally go wash out their ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I'm gonna do something worth doing, I'm gonna make it look gooood.


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> Nice to see you enjoying the Cardas still eric, I was worried about their warm nature possibly bothering you., just from what i read and there really wasn't much.
> 
> Has anyone simply emailed ANYMODE to ask where we can get them?


 
  
 While definitely on the warm side, I don't hear the Cardas as super warm, nick n. And I hear tons of micro details. the drivers sound less warm the more they have a chance to open up. Yes, the Cardas is phenomenal to my ears. Faults? It can get a bit heavy and fatiguing if you don't have them sitting in your ear just right. I haven't really enjoyed over ear yet. I need to try again. 
  
  
 Dsnuts the Senn double-flanges are a great find in having synergy with the 750.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Knock yourself out.
> 
> So I'm guessing for the RHA - it's amazon.uk -> ???? -> Canada -> Profit?


 
  
  
 Yeah that Royal Mail service is brutal. Cheaper actually to have it mailed to Germany and forwarded from there if you know of anyone there willing to do it.


----------



## sacrifice13

jant71 said:


> Hey guys, the JVC S500 are so popular that AT decided to put out one of their own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

Just A/Bed the 750, S2, and M200 with the x3. Results:

- 750 has the most qualntity of bass out off the three, but M200 has the best quality. The 750 isn't far behind in quality .
- s2 has best treble but almost a tie with the M200. The 750 is not far behind those two.
- The S2 has a wider soundstage than the 750, but the M200 is widest to my ears with better instrument separation and imaging tomy ears. The M200 just has a beautiful spacing of sound not possessed by the other two. 
- Mids are the hardest to judge between the three. The S2 and 750 mids seem to be a bit more forward than the M200, but the KEF is not recessed. I think I hear a bit more micro detail in the M200 and S2 vocally! respectively, but they don't leave the 750 very far behind. 
- The 750 is the most efficient of the three (then the S2 and M200). 

As I suspected, the M200 wins, but by no means are the 750 and S2 left sucking dust. Both are closer than I would have imagined, but the KEF is the clear winner. Fit wise goes to to the 750. I like the 750 over the s2. Build wise I like the 750 first then the M200. You really can't go wrong with any of the three, but if want clear gorgeous deep bass go with the 750. The more refined of the three is the M200.


----------



## nick n

If KEF nailed it so decently their first time, makes you wonder what's next from them. Seems few and far between right off the bat. That's my useless filler comment for the night.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

So whats the latest/best earphone for a bass head? I'm looking at the JVC FXZ200 at the moment, anything better?


----------



## quartertone

Audio-Technica CKS1000.


----------



## BenF

twinqy said:


> I forget that birds have no fingers.
> 
> Plastic housings - the one FAD bud that was plastic that I heard sounded absolutely dreck - much worse than even the other two I tried. The most novelly disturbing sound I've heard.
> 
> These are probably just the new V BAs by Molex in a plastic housing. Heck maybe plastic will be the saving grace and in reality the tin foil they've been using on the FADs were really limiting them from their full potential or maybe I'm just talking out of my buttcrack.


 
 It's too cheap to be the Heaven V - probably heaven IV or even II.


----------



## Snyper0012

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> So whats the latest/best earphone for a bass head? I'm looking at the JVC FXZ200 at the moment, anything better?



For a basshead cks1000 would be the #1 choice among here for quality bass. If quantity is what you are after i suggest looking at the sony xb90ex and ath cks77x


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow, as I always note, you go to sleep on this thread, never know what you'll find in the morning (and could take the whole morning to catch up). Pulled the trigger on Amazon for MA750, sounds really interesting. Looked at the site for the FAD wannabe, don't see a way to buy either, curious if anyone comes up with one.
 Still loving the X3, best thing I've bought recently (and this money sucking site has got me buying lots...my contribution to economic stimulus). I had been considering one of the high end daps (the 2 A & K jobbies, iBasso DX100, now the Hifiman HM 901), can't imagine, for portable listening they could be much better. As I've mentioned, these are great alone, even better line out to a good amp (use my Continental). Plug my Senn 650's in, HEAVEN!!! (means to me it's a great DAC in there). Can't imagine what Fiio will to for the upgrade except more options (maybe 2 sd cards? better amp? ability to switch amps? ability to cook you gourmet dinner and rub your back?)


----------



## Mackem

Where is the cheapest place to buy the CKS1000 delivered to the UK?


----------



## doctorjazz

Continuation from above, for a change, pulled out the AT A900x, hadn't heard them in a while, plugged into X3, well, you know the rest...


----------



## Dsnuts

Try ordering from this site. Might be the way to go. http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/search3.html?q=CKS1000&media=&r=any&step=20&order=score
  
 I am listening to the Gypsy Kings this morning using the MA750 and imagery on these phones are so on point. Instruments just pop with these phones Amazing.


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> Try ordering from this site. Might be the way to go. http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/search3.html?q=CKS1000&media=&r=any&step=20&order=score
> 
> I am listening to the Gypsy Kings this morning using the MA750 and imagery on these phones are so on point. Instruments just pop with these phones Amazing.


 
  
 I take it that site is legit? I think the CKS1000s might be the way to go for me since I liked the sound signature of the Basso so much.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Listening Coldplay's Every tear drop is a waterfall from S2 on X3 and feel like I have eargasm.


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey Dsnuts, do you think the MA750 are better than the vsonic gr07 bass editions for mainly edm,dubstep but also anall rounder?


----------



## Dsnuts

CDjapan is legit. Many guys on the CKM500 thread got their CKM500s from them. I believe $150 is currently the cheapest for the CKS1000. Even on Amazon US.
  
 @Hairy. Ya the S2 and the X3 is a pairing and a half..


----------



## Dsnuts

koreanzombie said:


> Hey Dsnuts, do you think the MA750 are better than the vsonic gr07 bass editions for mainly edm,dubstep but also anall rounder?


 
  
 They are compelling product. I do like them over the GR07 offerings. I think they have the superior mids over the GR07 and a much better sense of depth and 3Dness over the flat 2Dness of the monitorish sound on the GR07s. The BEs if you can buy one used is a solid phone for your music but the MA750 new comes with a stainless steel housing that looks simply premium.
  
 Try something new. When they sound this good it is an easy recommend. If you want to wait till next week when a bunch of more headfiers get their MA750 you can certainly read more impressions but I will say it again. Phones this good just don't come around too often for the cost.
  
 Oh and by the way.. The first night the MA750 sounded better on my DX50. The second night after some burn it was my X3 that it sounded real nice on.. So much like how my S2 sounds great on both sources. .These do as well.. I think I prefer it on my X3 by a hair but both sources sound real nice using the MA750.


----------



## peter123

I'm now way beyond 100 hours of burn in on my Monster Gratitudes and feel that it's about time to make some real judgement on them.
  
 The Monster Graditudes are being discontinued and are available for $59 in the US and £50 in Europe at the moment. After reading a few postitive reviews on them and seeing the current prices I decided to pick up a pair to give them a shot.
  
 I've been comparing them to the Philips Fidelio S2's for a couple of weeks now. The S2's are the best sounding IEM's I own so they are the ones to beat for any newcomers in my collection.
  
 The Gradutudes comes in the nices packaging I've ever seen on any IEM:
  

  
 (picture borrowed from the web)
  
 They come with five differsent sized plain silicon tips, two pairs tri-flange tips in different size and four different sized hybrid tips. The quality of he tips are very nice all over. I have settled on the second smallest silicon tips since the deliver the most opened sound for me. I found the tip choice to make a bigger difference in the sound then on many other IEM's.
  
  
 Also included is two pouches. One regular small one that will fit the IEM's and some extra tips and one bigger one with belt clip that's a perfect fit for my Fiio X3.
  
 The build quality and design are great. My only complain (ironically since it's a Monster product) is the cord that's flat and nice but a little bit less soft then the cord on the S2. This makes the cord a little bit more exposed to tangle and it also bring some microphonics when moving around. Adding the included shirt clip pretty much kills the microphonics so that's not a big problem. I still wish that the cord would have been more flexible like the one on the S2's.
  
 The comfort is also very good. I really like the comfort on the S2's and I find the Gratitudes to be equally comfortable.
  
 The Gratitudes does isolate really well and they do let very little sound out. These are actually one of few IEM's I can use in bed without my wife complaining about the noise leaking from them. The S2's on the other hand, being semi open, does not have the best isolation and do also leak some sound.
  
 The S2's are a bit harder to drive. I will need to crank up the volume 3-4 notches on my X3 to reach the same volume when switching from the Gratitudes to the S2's.
  
 I really enjoy the sound signature on my S2's. They're balanced sounding and still have a nice fullness to the sound.  They also have a very nice soundstage. So how does the Gratitudes compare?
  
 Well, they are definitely less balanced then the S2's. The overall sound signature is a little bit brighter then that of the S2's and this gives them a bit less fuller sound. The S2's have a bit more forward mids and also a tad more midbass. One of the things I like the most about the S2's is the soundstage, the Gratitudes does actually presents an even bigger soundstage. The Gratitudes also presents better detail, sometimes when switching directly from the Gratitudes to the S2's the S2's actually feels a little muffled. The S2's do have some sibliance (nothing that bother me) while the Gratitudes are very smoth with no sibliance at all, female voices are just wonderful with them. The only thing that I miss on the S2's are the sub bass, I would really like a bit more impact on the lowest notes. To me this is what really makes the Gratitudes great. The sub bass does really hit low and hard while still being very accurate.  This in combination with great detail and soundstage does make them a very fun IEM to listen to.
  
 To sum it up I would say that the S2's are probably the technically better and more balanced out of the two but in despite of this I found myself reaching for the Gratitudes more often, especially when going outside.
  
 The list price for the Gratitudes was $229 in the US and £200 in Europe when they were realesed last year. I've actually never owned a IEM that expensive so I cannot compare them in to other IEM's at their original price but at the current prices they are a steal.
  
 GO GET THEM WHILE STOCK LAST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: I used my Fiio X3 headphone out, X3 LO to the Schiit Magni and my HTC One as sources.


----------



## jant71

Very interesting impressions. Don't see a pic though. If the Gratitude has better bass reach, detail, soundstage, and is not prone to sibilance, how are the S2 still technically better? I guess you mean they are better balanced but that is just the sound balance which I ascribe more to tuning than technical capabilities. 
  
 Maybe other tips are needed on the S2? Sounds like you have them powered well enough but less bass reach and sibilant tendencies might be corrected with the right tips.
  
 I'd still might go for the Monster as they are a great package for the price and more sealed so outside they should have the edge keeping more bass from being cancelled out by external Freqs.


----------



## doctorjazz

+1 on the Gratitudes, great buy at <$100, agree with your findings (and I am getting to like the S2's more and more, but Gratitudes are a really great iem, especially at that price). Like your comparisons, may do my own if I ever have the time.
 As for the X3, went out to do yard stuff listening to X3 and AT A900x as previously noted. After a bit of listening, felt the bass (was listening to jazz, acoustic bass was what was played) sounded a bit soft, indestinct. Had been charging the Continental Amp, got it and did the X3 line out thing, bass much more controlled, a certain increase in overall space/clarity/stage size came through. Makes me think the amp section is maybe the wink link of the X3 (though it isn't bad, by any means, and does fine by itself with most headphones; still, I often hear improvement using line out). Maybe that is what the iBasso does better (though I don't have one to compare myself). I've also found some problems on the X3 with tagging/downloading albums in proper order, so it isn't perfect (yet). Still love it, though.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Very interesting impressions. Don't see a pic though. If the Gratitude has better bass reach, detail, soundstage, and is not prone to sibilance, how are the S2 still technically better? I guess you mean they are batter balanced but that is just the sound balance which I ascribe more to tuning than technical capabilities.


 
  
 Did something wrong with the picture, corrected now.
  
 Yes, I was thinking that the S2's are better technically because of better balance and looking more flat in measurements, might be the wrong way to put it


----------



## Dsnuts

Those sound like they have the old school Denon sound signature. V shape signature which will pair well with the X3. They sound like an awesome find for the cash.  But for me I just read this and every single penny I save from this point on is going toward a XBA-H3.
  
  

HiFiGuy528
Formerly known as DjAmTraX





 
*online*
 
1,752 Posts. Joined 3/2012
Location: San Francisco, CA
   I spoke to the designer of the H1&3.  He tells me the H3 is their best IEM to-date.  Even better than EX1000 which is what got me very interested.  I hope to get my paws on them ASAP.  
  
 BTW, I have the 10r coming this week.  It's on a UPS truck as we speak.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> +1 on the Gratitudes, great buy at <$100, agree with your findings (and I am getting to like the S2's more and more, but Gratitudes are a really great iem, especially at that price). Like your comparisons, may do my own if I ever have the time.
> As for the X3, went out to do yard stuff listening to X3 and AT A900x as previously noted. After a bit of listening, felt the bass (was listening to jazz, acoustic bass was what was played) sounded a bit soft, indestinct. Had been charging the Continental Amp, got it and did the X3 line out thing, bass much more controlled, a certain increase in overall space/clarity/stage size came through. Makes me think the amp section is maybe the wink link of the X3 (though it isn't bad, by any means, and does fine by itself with most headphones; still, I often hear improvement using line out). Maybe that is what the iBasso does better (though I don't have one to compare myself). I've also found some problems on the X3 with tagging/downloading albums in proper order, so it isn't perfect (yet). Still love it, though.


 
  
 I agree that the amp section is probably the weakest link in the X3. The dac seams to be very good so it's great as a source. I'm really hoping that Fiio manage to make it work as a USB dac .


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> Did something wrong with the picture, corrected now.
> 
> Yes, I was thinking that the S2's are better technically because of better balance and looking more flat in measurements, might be the wrong way to put it


 
 Well monster earphones in general have more coloration to their sound so you are right but in an enjoyable way. They always had the bass part nice n strong on their earphones and had the smooth treble response


----------



## peter123

Actually you could be right about the Denon sound, I have the AH-C751 somewhere and from memory the Gratitudes is less boomy in the bass and have smoother highs but overall they do remind. I'll try to find the Denon's since it would be interesting. I really used to love these and have used them many hundred hours all over the world. Just have forgotten about them the last year or so after buying so much new stuff since I joined here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Those sound like they have the old school Denon sound signature. V shape signature which will pair well with the X3. They sound like an awesome find for the cash.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's the old "accuracy vs fun" signature, ety's, for instance, very accurate, some love them, some hate them, UE TF 10's more V shaped sig, again, some love, some don't, I tend to like them all, different flavors (as long as they don't stray too far from accuracy)


----------



## doctorjazz

I've read some places that the ear canal and rest of the ear is such that something that measrues absolutely flat, say in an anechoic chamber, isn't perceived as such by the ear due to anatomy and different ways the sound transmits, and bass generally will sound decreased even though the measured response is perfect.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the great thing about this hobby is having different sounds. I don't know too many guys that just own one earphone. Most true enthusiasts all have more than a few and for good reason. It would not surprise me at all if guys prefer a more colored signature over a less colored S2. I do all the time.. My CKS1000 is a prime example of that..Then once you are in the mood for it the S2 will get you right back to why they pair so well with the X3.. I think right now there is more variety and value in earphones than there ever has been. It is an exciting time to be an enthusiast for certain.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

All HTC one owners, you guys should try the stock earphones which come in the box I found that they sound very nice for a free stuff, for me they sound almost as good as Basso.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, off for a dog walk, bringing the Gratitudes, S2 with me, X3 and Continental, maybe I'll be really Geeky and bring the M-L's or Marleys as well. Too nice to obsess at the computer, though, time for outdoor obsessing


----------



## jant71

Nah, that is what I always was interested in the Gratitudes. The Earth, Wind, and Fire "approved" tuning is more about an open midrange and vocal quality. A bit of a low treble boost gives that impression Peter said makes the S2 sound less clear there. Not the Denon signature there. I did like the C710 which is the Denon V with not very smooth treble.
  
 On another note, I hope the H3 will be better than the EX1000 but I'm not putting much stock in what the guy says. What else would he say. "Nah, I missed it by a bit". Of course he is gonna say something positive. Only real world and hopefully objective opinions for me  till I'm convinced.
  
  
 And on another note, That AT S500 would seem to be built off the SJ55. Same specs except for more aluminum and a different headband. Some tweaks but I would say a better version of that phone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Thanks to sf and clan that was having a hay day on the thread last night. We are now the most active thread. Good job fellas.


----------



## nihontoman

I just came across a new offering from Final Audio - Heaven II.
  
http://final-audio-design.com/en/archives/1938
  
 seems interesting, especially if the price is right


----------



## nihontoman

Oh, and seems like final audio are making a Dual BA IEM. here's the vid:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWXI1Co04U
  
  
 look at about 27:00 the guy says it is dual driver from final audio


----------



## d marc0

hairyheadmara said:


> All HTC one owners, you guys should try the stock earphones which come in the box I found that they sound very nice for a free stuff, for me they sound almost as good as Basso.




Haha! Finally, someone who shares the same impression as I did... Good on you!


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I'm beginning to think that the MA750i can satisfy a basshead (who wants an overall quality sound).


----------



## ericp10

Tmobile didn't give me earphones with my HTC.


----------



## waynes world

snyper0012 said:


> For a basshead cks1000 would be the #1 choice among here for quality bass. If quantity is what you are after i suggest looking at the sony xb90ex and ath cks77x


 
  
 Even for a non-basshead, the quality of the cks1000's bass is sweeeeeeet


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Tmobile didn't give me earphones with my HTC.




Well that's no good. But they are so cheap tho. That's why I shared it a while ago because they are one of the best in value IMHO.

Link


----------



## peter123

hairyheadmara said:


> All HTC one owners, you guys should try the stock earphones which come in the box I found that they sound very nice for a free stuff, for me they sound almost as good as Basso.


 
  
 I agree, these are good freebies.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Well the great thing about this hobby is having different sounds. I don't know too many guys that just own one earphone. Most true enthusiasts all have more than a few and for good reason. It would not surprise me at all if guys prefer a more colored signature over a less colored S2. I do all the time.. My CKS1000 is a prime example of that..Then once you are in the mood for it the S2 will get you right back to why they pair so well with the X3.. I think right now there is more variety and value in earphones than there ever has been. It is an exciting time to be an enthusiast for certain.


 
  
 Spot on


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> Spot on


 
 true enough DS but....
 how many headphones and earphones does a true head-fi fanatic need to to have
 a proper range of sounds?  (also include daps with different sound signatures...?????
 and what is worth "collecting" as opposed to using?


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> true enough DS but....
> how many headphones and earphones does a true head-fi fanatic need to to have
> a proper range of sounds?  (also include daps with different sound signatures...?????
> and what is worth "collecting" as opposed to using?


 
  
 A true head-fi fanatic doesn't ask himself those kinds of questions!


----------



## ericp10

Agree. lol


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> A true head-fi fanatic doesn't ask himself those kinds of questions!


 
  
 LOL yeah, we mostly ask ourselves quastions more in line with "Did I buy enough audio gear this month or not?". Seriously, I'm getting bored and OCD checking head-fi all the time wondering what to buy. ANd to be honest I haven't bought almost anything the past few months - only the VSD1/S and pre-ordered the Deltas and I'm getting anxious


----------



## nihontoman

kova4a said:


> LOL yeah, we mostly ask ourselves quastions more in line with "Did I buy enough audio gear this month or not?". Seriously, I'm getting bored and OCD checking head-fi all the time wondering what to buy. ANd to be honest I haven't bought almost anything the past few months - only the VSD1/S and pre-ordered the Deltas and I'm getting anxious


 you just don't know (yet) that you're simply waiting for the new Sony xba h3 :-$ the only thing I bought recently was DX50 and xb90ex (well, almost a year ago) so yeah. my advice would be to wait for black Friday and get something on a discount (assuming you can get things from U.S.)


----------



## kova4a

nihontoman said:


> you just don't know (yet) that you're simply waiting for the new Sony xba h3 :-$ the only thing I bought recently was DX50 and xb90ex (well, almost a year ago) so yeah. my advice would be to wait for black Friday and get something on a discount (assuming you can get things from U.S.)


 
  
 Not sure about that sony. On another note, I've had more money for drinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Carlsan

drbluenewmexico said:


> true enough DS but....
> how many headphones and earphones does a true head-fi fanatic need to to have
> a proper range of sounds?  (also include daps with different sound signatures...?????
> and what is worth "collecting" as opposed to using?


 
  
 Or better question, how many can one sneak past the spouse ...
  
 After all, as my better half once said to me " You only have two ears, why do you need so many headphones"
 LOL!


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Lol. Thanks to sf and clan that was having a hay day on the thread last night. We are now the most active thread. Good job fellas.


 
 On that note...

  
  
.... Mr. Marley would be so proud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


kova4a said:


> Not sure about that sony. On another note, I've had more money for drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'll say that's money going to a good cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


carlsan said:


> Or better question, how many can one sneak past the spouse ...
> 
> After all, as my better half once said to me " You only have two ears, why do you need so many headphones"
> LOL!


 
 ^ Welp like with anything we only have one body, why do we "need" more than one of anything at all. If that's truly the case everyone will be living like Gandhi.


----------



## TwinQY

benf said:


> It's too cheap to be the Heaven V - probably heaven IV or even II.


 
 Can't find any more of their BAs apart from this one listed - http://www.molex.com/molex/products/family?key=balanced_armature_audio_receiver&channel=products&chanName=family&pageTitle=Introduction
  
 Perhaps they'll have access to a new one from Molex. Yes they're all from Molex.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> I'll say that's money going to a good cause.


 
 Well, it's money well spent.  One should not only spend money to enjoy good sound - one should also enjoy life and have fun although admittedly I've been having way too much fun lately.


----------



## vwinter

twinqy said:


> Can't find any more of their BAs apart from this one listed - http://www.molex.com/molex/products/family?key=balanced_armature_audio_receiver&channel=products&chanName=family&pageTitle=Introduction
> 
> Perhaps they'll have access to a new one from Molex. Yes they're all from Molex.


 
  
 From what I can tell, Molex does the engineering heavy lifting with FAD being the R&D arm for the audio based designs like the BAs. S'NEXT is just the new hub that they created to filter the tech out through OEM-ing for making profit in other countries.
  
http://www.s-next-e.com/company-profile/
  
 You can find some patents for the various companies in the Japan Patent Office but the site design makes it almost impossible to direct link anything.


----------



## n0str3ss

kova4a said:


> LOL yeah, we mostly ask ourselves quastions more in line with "Did I buy enough audio gear this month or not?". Seriously, I'm getting bored and OCD checking head-fi all the time wondering what to buy. ANd to be honest I haven't bought almost anything the past few months - only the VSD1/S and pre-ordered the Deltas and I'm getting anxious


 
 You guys sure look pretty normal to me.


----------



## waynes world

n0str3ss said:


> You guys sure look pretty normal to me.


 
  
 Got you fooled good!


----------



## TwinQY

vwinter said:


> You can find some patents for the various companies in the Japan Patent Office but the site design makes it almost impossible to direct link anything.


 
 Screenshots? - unless you're on a phone like me.


----------



## kova4a

n0str3ss said:


> You guys sure look pretty normal to me.


 
  
 Well, you're on head-fi where people spend top dollar just because they want a little more bass or a bigger soundstage or whatever. I for one can't lie that I'm normal. A few months ago even one of my best friends introduced me to his new girlfriend with "He's the smartest guy I know but he's completely insane" and I totally agreed with the second part of his statement.


----------



## n05ey

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm beginning to think that the MA750i can satisfy a basshead (who wants an overall quality sound).




Just wondering, in the original review I remember it being said the ma750 was what he hoped the ue900 would be. I am considering selling my ue900 and getting the ma750 to put a little cash back in the ol pockets and was wondering if you (or other venerable members) had any thoughts on what would be the main points of difference in sound sig and potential sacrifices from your points of view.


----------



## vwinter

twinqy said:


> Screenshots? - unless you're on a phone like me.


 
  
  
 Usually am, but even not it's such a pain in the ass to even figure it out again that I feel bad for not wanting to try again.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, Tyll just posted a review of the Onkyo headphones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN1xIViHEXA . And there's also a written review with measurements on innerfidelity


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Btw, Tyll just posted a review of the Onkyo headphones http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN1xIViHEXA . And there's also a written review with measurements on innerfidelity


 
  
  
 Indeed! Here's the written article:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/delightful-onkyo-es-fc300-and-es-hf300
  
 And an intriguing quote from Tyll:


> *Conclusions*
> The Onkyo ES-FC300 is simply a superb headphone of this type and price, I'd venture to say it's best in this class.


----------



## Leo888

Must read this thread with my wallet locked away. It might be futile but have to try to resist the MA750 temptation. I like the S2 but have always preferred over ear style iem which works best for me. Someone please dish out some negatives to sway me away if there is any, haha.


----------



## nehcrow

You Americans and your RHA retailers!!!
 We don't nothing here in Straya  I want that MA750


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > true enough DS but....
> ...


 
  
 Or, to paraphrase the great Tina Turner, "What's need got to do with it?"
  
 As I previously posted, we all know, he who has the most/best toys in the end, wins!!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Then you lucky mofos would have nothing to worry about. No sell no buy simple really, good for the wallet and the marital relations.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> *No sell no buy *


 
  
 = *FLATLINE*


----------



## Dsnuts

They cost $120.. Negative. Too expensive, you can buy 6 pairs of Philips SHE3590 and another 6 pairs of the MP8320!
  
 They have one of the best performance for price.. Negative.. I like my Bass to hover over all the tunes. Always. Funk o trunk is always the way to go!
  
 They have wicked detail for single dynamic..  Negative.  Who needs pin point accuracy in your sound. I like my sound kinda sloppy.
  
 They are balanced like no other.. Big negative..I am all about bass and no treble.
  
 They are built with stainless steel.. Negative. These won't break as easily as lets say something built with plastic? I need an excuse to buy more iems when they break.
  
 They come with a real nice case and a grip of nice tips.. Negative.. I only like proprietary tips that KEF put out. Those are winners and only 3 pairs in different sizes so I can only use one pair if they fit.
  
 They are very easy to drive.. Double negative. I want my earphones to only sound good while hooked up to my NFB-5 at home..
  
 Don't buy this iem. It is full of negatives. They won the GOLDEN NUT award?  What the hell is that anyway.!!


----------



## waynes world

^ Whew! Thanks Ds. I was _this_ close to getting me some!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> ^ Whew! Thanks Ds. I was _this_ close to getting me some!


 
 Yeppp they sound like crap, too many negatives, thanks Ds and WAYNE for helping me out here. Pheeeeew that was a close one.


----------



## waynes world

Btw, anyone who is interested in the ZU mission cable for their Phillip's X1's can get it here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zu-Audio-MISSION-iPod-cable-3-3-ft-1m-mini-to-RCA-BLACK-/360731322714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fd43295a
  
 When you buy it, you just have to tell them to change it to a "mini to mini" cable and they will do that for no extra charge.
  
 And yes, the cable really plays very nicely with the X1. Very nicely.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those guys want you to burn in their cables for 400 hours Wayne. I think I got around 300 on mine. Lol..Ya believe it or not no joke I have had my X1 with Zu cable on my MX2 for the last 2 weeks straight. I just took a listen.. Oh man it sounds great. That is a negative right there. I don't like stuff that sounds this nice. Gotta stop burning it in.
  
 Don't mention it guys any earphones with that many negatives is not worth buying. You guys don't want one of the most exciting new earphones in the market.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Those guys want you to burn in their cables for 400 hours Wayne. I think I got around 300 on mine. Lol..


 
  
  
 Yep. I'm rather happy with how it's sounding with the X1's without any burn in. In fact, I haven't really been able to burn in my X1's yet apart from enjoying listening to them. I should be able to get some sustained bass n drum beatings into both the X1's and the ZU soon though, so if this package is going to sound even better than it already does, then smiles all 'round


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, yet another take on the Gratitude vs S2, as earlier discussed. Spent a bit of time today with the 2 of them, both very nice to listen to.
 Impressions:
 Comfort-this is an individual thing, of course. I tend to do badly with earphones with unusual shaped/big bodies, chambers, wannabe buds, etc. Both these have some unusual shape to them, but the Philips is much more so, and it took a bit to find tips (used Complys for both), and take a lot of twisting/adjusting to get it about where it should be. Monster is much easier to get in correctly, for me
 Isolation-easy, S2 is not supposed to isolate, and it doesn't. Was OK to listen to outside here in the burbs, though, as the streets I go down on my dog walk are pretty quiet.
 Sound-OK, more difficult to put a finger on, but here I go. They both do good detail, the S2 maybe a bit better. The Monsters are not bass monsters (pun intended), both seem to have about the same, not overwhelming, good, musical bass. The Monsters seem to actually have a mid emphasis, and slightly high freq as well, giving it a kind of liveness, more than the S2. The S2, on the other hand, has this incredible silence/space between instruments, makes them stand out and details a bit clearer (but the detail difference is very small-the openness, silence, space between instruments, howerver, is breathtaking).
 Again, you have a kind of excitement generated by the Monster (slight) frequence emphasis, but a really neutral, clean sound from the S2 that is quite striking. Like them both. At $60 the Monsters are a really nice buy.


----------



## jwong

What about the Gratitudes vs the flavor du jour, the MA750?
  
 I have the Gratitudes and like them, but they're my only IEMs. I'm more of a headphone guy anyway, but I'm tempted by all this talk to return them and get the MA750. The build quality for sure would be better, but I'm not sure how much of an improvement in sound there might be.


----------



## Dsnuts

leo888 said:


> Must read this thread with my wallet locked away. It might be futile but have to try to resist the MA750 temptation. I like the S2 but have always preferred over ear style iem which works best for me. Someone please dish out some negatives to sway me away if there is any, haha.


 
  
 Ok so I have found the only one real negative on the MA750s. Their efficiency means they have a nice full sound on your daps and such. But what about adding and amp you might ask?
  
 I just did a head to head experiment with my DX50 hooked up to my 2step amp. The sound is off the chain nice. The amp expands the sounds like a nice amp should just sound euphoria..
  
 The S2 I used first and the sound expansion with that full bass end just put a big ole smile on my face. The S2 is showing me once again why it is one of my all time favorites. I just switched to the MA750 and here is the negative. There closed in design means they will not have the same headroom for amping quite like the S2.. The stage is immediately noticeably restricted vs the S2.
  
 The MA750 on a good source sounds very nice of course but with more power they don't hang with the S2. Much like the XBA-3. The MA750 is at it's best with a simple source.


----------



## doctorjazz

just ordered the MA750's today. Don't know how long it'll take until they get here (ordered from Amazon), but can compare them, the Gratitudes and S2s when they come. The S2 does have a certain clarity, dark/space between instruments, and openness, a sophisticated sound, a wide stage, I can see why so many are in love with them


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh for certain.. I have them in my ears with my DX50 and 2Step amp.. I am shocked I never tried this combo. Lol.It sounds unbelievable..It is the one earphone I will always have in my stable with my CKS1Ks.
  
 Lol. My S2 was all jealous last night when I was giving out the award to another. It didn't like that so much..So it is going to be easy for me. I will have my S2s hooked up to my laptop and will use my new MA750s with my X3 or my DX50 for on the go.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just listening to this tune. OH MANG!
 
  
 MA750 love acoustics.


----------



## Zalithian

Anyone had their deltas shipped yet? Seems maybe they're delayed again. The website changed the date to the 28th of Sept and my order is still just processing. Then again, maybe I'm late in the queue or MP4 nation is just being really slow as usual (or so I seem to have read)


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Has anyone tried the onkyo iems then? The ie-fc300, their 14.3mm driver seems impressive, would like to know how they compare to the cks1k.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Just listening to this tune. OH MANG!




  
 Awesome sauce


----------



## Omark12

Haven't been here in a while. So what are the best IEMs under $50 lately?


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like either Brainwavz S1 http://www.head-fi.org/t/681503/brainwavz-s1-fortune-favors-the-bold#post_9801122 or the now discontinued Monster Gratitudes for a bit more. http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Gratitude-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380513163&sr=1-1&keywords=monster+gratitude


----------



## Leo888

Hi Ds, for once and finally you can't sway me away from something. Haha, need to pick up a pair soon so as to not miss the action going around this great thread. Jokes aside , thanks Ds and all fellow members for contributing all the valuable information here. Cheers.


----------



## kova4a

zalithian said:


> Anyone had their deltas shipped yet? Seems maybe they're delayed again. The website changed the date to the 28th of Sept and my order is still just processing. Then again, maybe I'm late in the queue or MP4 nation is just being really slow as usual (or so I seem to have read)


 
 No, still haven't but give them a couple of days. They are not usually slow but when a new product is released there is quite a lot of work. And in this case they are pretty much not receiving just one product from the factory but 3 - the Deltas, S1s and R3s and that's a huge amount of boxes filled with iems to unpack and prepare all the packages for shipping, which I suspect are not little at all with that hype for all 3 of them. And it has been the weekend, so that doesn't count as being slow.


----------



## daveyostrow

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Has anyone tried the onkyo iems then? The ie-fc300, their 14.3mm driver seems impressive, would like to know how they compare to the cks1k.


 
  
 they are different phones. the onyko are more of the standard bass kind of earphone, amazingly so. the cks1k are a very balanced bass phone that are very unique in quality and presentation.


----------



## Exesteils

My little brother just took my pair of S2. There goes my pair of reference IEMs....... At least he took from my "golden box" or decent stuff instead of getting a pair of god knows what. Gotta admit, kid has taste.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, it seems that there's actually an issue with mp4nation's new iems and there will be a delay. I don't know if it's for all of them but I just saw this
Quote:


> _Thank you for your email to Mp4nation_
> 
> _Sorry to inform you that there has been a delay caused on the per-order new S1 earphones, which are now expected to be in stock after the 10th Oct'2013_
> 
> ...


 
 Actually scratch that. I just saw that Raz has posted in the S1 thread about the delay of all three of them


----------



## d marc0

nehcrow said:


> You Americans and your RHA retailers!!!
> 
> We don't nothing here in Straya  I want that MA750




Just got an update from Audio Trends Australia, the MA750 is due for shipment from the supplier in 4 weeks. I'm still waiting for their response on my price inquiry.


----------



## Exesteils

d marc0 said:


> Just got an update from Audio Trends Australia, the MA750 is due for shipment from the supplier in 4 weeks. I'm still waiting for their response on my price inquiry.





Keep us posted. I've already gotten a pair from Amazon but if I can get them in Aussie then I might be able to get a few pairs and save on shipping cost.


----------



## d marc0

^no worries!


----------



## TwinQY

For those still following up on the ANYMODES - from james444 - 


> Hi, sorry I don't have any more confirmed info yet, just the packaging and the website I linked, on which it says "sound by FAD Japan".* But this and the design is evidence enough imo that these are indeed FAD/Molex BA drivers. However, we don't know whether it's the same as on the Heaven models or a different one (note that the sensitivity rating is different from the Heavens)*
> I've emailed the European distributor and Amazon Germany about them and *it seems they are available and Amazon might stock them in the future.*
> That's all I know for now...


 
 I've yet to get an email back from them though...though it only has been one day.


----------



## warrenpchi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ... it's a mod!!!
> 
> ...


 
  

  


twinqy said:


> I told you not to scare him....
> 
> A talking cardboard box is one of the scariest thing that I can think of.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, I haven't heard any of those yet.  I have heard the M500 several times, and I know I like that.


----------



## TwinQY

warrenpchi said:


>


 
 This is now a thing. Everyone use this from now on.
  


warrenpchi said:


> Hmm, I haven't heard any of those yet.  I have heard the M500 several times, and I know I like that.


 
 How bout the Torque T103Z? I need some validation from someone else about those. They really are quite nice.


----------



## warrenpchi

twinqy said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  





  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinqy said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I haven't heard any of those yet.  I have heard the M500 several times, and I know I like that.
> ...


 
  
 Wow, I've never even heard of those!


----------



## d marc0

Oh boy! Sony's got the ball rolling...
http://blog.gsmarena.com/sony-launches-android-based-walkman-players/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## 1ofamillion

zalithian said:


> Anyone had their deltas shipped yet? Seems maybe they're delayed again. The website changed the date to the 28th of Sept and my order is still just processing. Then again, maybe I'm late in the queue or MP4 nation is just being really slow as usual (or so I seem to have read)


 
  
 Mine still haven't been shipped either, and the order shows up as _processing_. Hopefully they will ship soon!


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow, the Sony sounds great (but the top of the line model is not inexpensive...then again, if I were spending that money, I might feel better doing it with a Sony than iBasso, A and K, etc I'm guessing the UI would be much better, for one thing, and easy to deal with in case of problems.
 As for the FAD iem's, keeping an eye, interested, of course, though reading about FAD phones, they would say it's not just the drivers, but all the materials used for shell, etc, that make the sound of their headphones.


----------



## kova4a

1ofamillion said:


> Mine still haven't been shipped either, and the order shows up as _processing_. Hopefully they will ship soon!


 
  
 It was already said that S1, R3 and the Deltas will be delayed and will be shipped after the 10th of October.


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Oh boy! Sony's got the ball rolling...
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/sony-launches-android-based-walkman-players/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


 
  
 Wow! I think I might save up for that ZX1. I have way than enough music to fill it up. On related news, I finally got a tracking number for my DX50 (thank you mp4nation). As for the earphones (waiting for the R3), mp4nation told me that might not ship until mid October. They are having some type of issue with the manufacturing company.

 Oh, the Dunu DN-1000 is in the Chi! Hopefully I'll see it today or tomorrow.


----------



## ericp10

So of those of you who have heard both, which is more refined and which do you enjoy better, the R3 or the 750i?


----------



## 1ofamillion

kova4a said:


> It was already said that S1, R3 and the Deltas will be delayed and will be shipped after the 10th of October.


 
  
 Oh okay. Sorry about that!


----------



## sfwalcer

warrenpchi said:


> Hmm, I haven't heard any of those yet.  I have heard the M500 several times, and I know I like that.


 
 ^ LMAO dat is just too scary!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




... kill it kill it with FYRE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... good job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  


twinqy said:


> *This is now a thing. Everyone use this from now on.*
> 
> How bout the Torque T103Z? I need some validation from someone else about those. They really are quite nice.


 
 ^ You're not the boss of me!!!......

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



..... but since that is so cute, i'll let you have it this time. It's for warren though not you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... used!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


  
 Man something went crazy in that X1 thread. LoL But thank god alls well and calm now. WAYNE you done goofed!!! <333s


----------



## ericp10

sf? Really dude? I said mine and left it there, so why would you bring it over here?


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> sf? Really dude?


 
 ^ LoL what???
 This............is...................crazy.............................adorable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A lot better than this. haha
  
... gets with dem head-fi memes ericp. : P
  
 Oh and that new Sony DAP is not bad, but lordy lord $700 something for a mp3 player??? Hope it also has wifi/ app usable since it's android based. The 125gb storage is nice, no micro sd slots though sadly. Hope it sounds nice!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> sf? Really dude? I said mine and left it there, so why would you bring it over here?


 
 Oh haha misunderstood what you meant. : P
  
 I was just clowning on WAYNE as always, since he is a good sport he understands. Was just stating what went down, didn't mean any harm by it. Wasn't trying to instigate anything here if that was what you meant. You know me i never troll.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Oh haha misunderstood what you meant. : P
> 
> I was just clowning on WAYNE as always, since he is a good sport he understands. Was just stating what went down, didn't mean any harm by it. Wasn't trying to instigate anything here if that was what you meant. You know me i never troll.


 
  
 Cool, no you don't troll (Mr. Troll).


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Cool, no you don't troll (Mr. Troll).


 
 haha damn skippy. Good that we see eye to eye now.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL what???
> This............is...................crazy.............................adorable.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes somehow 700 bucks seems steep. I wonder what it would have cost if the greedy 'stards at iRiver hadn't pushed that 1200 buck 120 on the market?


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Yes somehow 700 bucks seems steep. I wonder what it would have cost if the greedy 'stards at iRiver hadn't pushed that 1200 buck 120 on the market?


 
  
 ^ Wait that Astell & Kern 120 is by iRiver??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.amazon.com/Astell-Kern-AK120-Dual-DAC-Mastering/dp/B00D648BDA
  
 But yeah some of these audiophile grade DAPs are getting stupid in their pricing. The new Sony one at least is semi-smart phone-like in features but majority of these high end DAPs are crazy basic without even a functional/ stable a lot of the times. LoL
  
 Kinda fitting...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/682750/the-sad-state-of-the-so-called-audiophile-dap-market
  
 But there seems to be a lot more options these days so it ain't THAT sad, but his basic argument is indeed very true. Even with Sonys crazy experience/ expertise in tech they can't seem to create a good functional software with great UI for nothing. And lets not forget Sony was Apple before Apple became Apple, Sony's old propriety cables/ plugs was a major pain in the arse as well, even worse than Apples tbh. Apple is indeed the masters of copying.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Wait that Astell & Kern 120 is by iRiver???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yup A&K is an iRiver by any other name. Nobody would pay 2.5 time the price of the last iRiver offerring so what to do. We take a lesson from marketing and invent a snobbish sounding name that has no foundation in reality an viola the 120 is born. Now you can charge that 1200 bones and people will think M Astell and M Kearns are hard at work in their Laboratory overlooking lake Como creating the 2500 player with buggy firmware for you to buy so you can play ultra hi rez audio, real soon now,...as soon as we figure out how to actually rewrite our firmware which has been commented in Hindi because we couldn't get it to work and farmed it out to some code whorehouse in the back of an abbatoir in Bangalore where we pay 1 cent per line of code.


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey Dsnuts, which iems have been awarded the golden nuts? The mh1's, the s2's and ma750?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup in that order.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Well I agree with Dsnuts that it deserves the Golden Nut, and the sound is way superior for the price point. It's definitely equal to the S2 technically (I haven't really A/Bed them yet to say which is better to my ears). As good or better than the M200? Nah, I don't hear that yet.Not far behind but not equal. I'm about to A/B those two to make sure, but I know the bass is superior in the M200 (and the bass in the 750 is excellent). If we're going by price, I might have to agree that the 750 is the best bang for the buck so far this year (especially since I paid under $100 for it).
> 
> Then again, I think the EM8513 Cardas is the best bang for the buck in top tier that I I've heard.


 
  
 Time to update the rankings in your sig


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> Looks like either Brainwavz S1 http://www.head-fi.org/t/681503/brainwavz-s1-fortune-favors-the-bold#post_9801122 or the now discontinued Monster Gratitudes for a bit more. http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Gratitude-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380513163&sr=1-1&keywords=monster+gratitude


 
  
 Is this in response to the best under $50 question?  Even better than the VSonic VSD1/VSD1S and Zero Audio Carbo Basso/Tenore?


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> They cost $120.. Negative. Too expensive, you can buy 6 pairs of Philips SHE3590 and another 6 pairs of the MP8320!
> 
> They have one of the best performance for price.. Negative.. I like my Bass to hover over all the tunes. Always. Funk o trunk is always the way to go!
> 
> ...



I love you


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Time to update the rankings in your sig


 
  
 Yeah, I was going to do it this morning but got distracted. Will do it tonight or in a couple of days. 
  
 By the way, DX50 and DN-1000 came in today. I haven't had a chance to listen with either one yet, but just finished updating the DX50 firmware. I will have some impressions tonight.


----------



## ericp10

Well did manage to get the DN-1000 in my ears for a few second. Definitely more bass than the H-200, but doesn't sound as airy (but no burn-in so don't assume my thoughts will stay that way). The sound signature is fuller and more forward than the H-200. I can't get my head around the sound quite yet, but not bad out of the box. I need to try these sound rings that came with it to see how that shapes the sound (right now I have no rings on it).


----------



## Libertad

sweet finaly its sad to know your impression of the R3s will be late coming but that life i guess. My MX10 should be here any day now i cant wait ill try to compare them to my S400s.


----------



## Dsnuts

grayson73 said:


> Is this in response to the best under $50 question?  Even better than the VSonic VSD1/VSD1S and Zero Audio Carbo Basso/Tenore?


 
 These Gratitudes had an MSRP of over $200. They are being liquidated and I have read way more positives on the sound than anything negative. In fact I haven't read any negatives here at headfi. So with that being said. Guys that want a deal.. Here it is.
  
 http://zorrosounds.shop.rakuten.com/p/monster-cable-earth-wind-and-fire-gratitude-in-ear-headphones/222679079.html


----------



## jekostas

grayson73 said:


> Is this in response to the best under $50 question?  Even better than the VSonic VSD1/VSD1S and Zero Audio Carbo Basso/Tenore?


 
  
 I haven't heard the Vsonics but I got a chance to audition the Zero Audios - they don't touch the Gratitudes.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, three sets of rings (red, blue, and silver). The red is the thickest (giving the greatest distance between the tips and nozzle grill), then blue, and finally the silver being the thinnest. No ring = huge bass lack of airiness. I went directly to the red rings. Cuts down on bass but it's still powerful. A more neutral sound and airier sound (kind of reminding me of the H-200 but fuller sounding). I like this! I will check out the blue and silver when I get home. I read in one review that one of these rings gives it a K3003 sound, but I have to find that review and figure out which color ring. I would say with the red ring the bass is around S2 level (maybe a little more bass, but not as bassy as the 750i). And I definitely don't hear that awful spike in the highs that irritated me with the otherwise superb H-200.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> These Gratitudes had an MSRP of over $200. They are being liquidated and I have read way more positives on the sound than anything negative. In fact I haven't read any negatives here at headfi. So with that being said. Guys that want a deal.. Here it is.
> 
> http://zorrosounds.shop.rakuten.com/p/monster-cable-earth-wind-and-fire-gratitude-in-ear-headphones/222679079.html


 
  
  
 Just did a bit of reading up on them. They sounds pretty good. Especially for $50. I wonder what shipping costs to Canada... hopefully $40 so I can stop this one dead in it's tracks lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Those Gratitudes are tempting but my recent purchase of the MA750 won me over to where I feel I don't need another. That is until word of the XBA-H3 comes around. I hope those do end up being Sony's best ever..Can't wait to read some impressions on those.
  
 Dunu's sound interesting. It is cool that they have tuning rings.


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Those Gratitudes are tempting but my recent purchase of the MA750 won me over to where I feel I don't need another. That is until word of the XBA-H3 comes around. I hope those do end up being Sony's best ever..Can't wait to read some impressions on those.
> 
> Dunu's sound interesting. It is cool that they have tuning rings.


 
  
  
 Yeah, those sonys are quite a temptation. hopefully they are VEEERY refined and less bassy version ox my XB90EX, with better soundstage, resolution, details, speed, instrument separation and everything, really...


----------



## Dsnuts

nihontoman said:


> Yeah, those sonys are quite a temptation. hopefully they are VEEERY refined and less bassy version ox my XB90EX, with better soundstage, resolution, details, speed, instrument separation and everything, really...


 
 You just described the S2. The MA750 got all that minus the sound stage to be larger over the XB90.
  
 I expect the XBA-H3 to be a top tier sound for $350..That is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Gee Simpson

These MA750's definitely sound like the ones for me. They don't require powerful sources, and they isolate well. I like the description of their sound signature also. I guess they have more bass quantity than the CKN70's? How do they compare to the CKN70's btw? Are they a level up in terms of sound? Do they compete in the same league as the CKS1000?


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> You just described the S2. The MA750 got all that minus the sound stage to be larger over the XB90.
> 
> I expect the XBA-H3 to be a top tier sound for $350..That is what I am hoping for.


 
  
  
  
 well, in that case, even more refined than S2  wonder if they will ever go on a big sale, say under 200...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the CKS1Ks are a guilty pleasure. They are enjoyable but far from what phones like the MA750 represent. The MA750 definitely has a high end tuning involved with their sound..The phones are not as bright as the CKN70 and details abound like the CKN70 but I want to say the tuning is more immaculate, more natural, more mature sounding over the CKN70.. Tonality is more neutral and the transparency in the sound is much like the S2 in that it will show exactly how good your sources are.. The bass end is similar to the CKN70 in quantity, a bit less mid bass emphasis and excellent sub bass so not overly colored in that region. The balance on these earphones are amazing.. It is reference level balance we are talking about here it just don't get much better for balance.
  
 If you guys want one earphone to have a base of what a solid sound should be. That phone should be the MA750 or the S2.. The MA750 is easily recommendable for guys that want ease of use and some isolation on the go. They aren't the best at isolation but is much better over the S2. The S2 is more for guys that have a variety of sources/amps more power that don't mind the sound to leak a little for the ability to scale to more equipment and have an excellent stage with your neutrality.


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> I love you


 

 Not here Cameron..Guy crushes are ok but not to that level.!


----------



## Gee Simpson

See, what I'm looking for is a higher end CKN70 as l like the sound sig on it. Ok, so maybe not exactly the same, as I want my next pair of iem's to be slightly less artificial sounding and maybe not have as harsh highs. Also, I'm looking for slightly more bass in terms of quantity.


----------



## Dsnuts

gee simpson said:


> See, what I'm looking for is a higher end CKN70 as l like the sound sig on it. Ok, so maybe not exactly the same, as I want my next pair of iem's to be slightly less artificial sounding and maybe not have as harsh highs. Also, I'm looking for slightly more bass in terms of quantity.


 
 I forgot to mention I think the KEF M200s is what you are describing but and there is a BUT involved with these. These do have crazy wide bore nozzle that require some fines to get the earphones in the ear being one of the largest housings for an earphone. Makes them kinda not all that practical for wearing all over the place. Absolutely wonderful sound but ergonomics kinda stinks on them. If you can find a used one they are worth giving a go. That or.
  
 I would try out a MA750..Your not gonna care so much that it doesn't have a bigger bass end over the CKN70, again it is comparable,  once you hear how good they sound. A very smile inducing high quality overall sound..The SQ is too good to miss out on imo..


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> I forgot to mention I think the KEF M200s is what you are describing but and there is a BUT involved with these. These do have crazy wide bore nozzle that require some fines to get the earphones in the ear being one of the largest housings for an earphone. Makes them kinda not all that practical for wearing all over the place. Absolutely wonderful sound but ergonomics kinda stinks on them. If you can find a used one they are worth giving a go. That or.
> 
> I would try out a MA750..Your not gonna care so much that it doesn't have a bigger bass end over the CKN70, again it is comparable,  once you hear how good they sound. A very smile inducing high quality overall sound..The SQ is too good to miss out on imo..


 
 Thanks. Yeah although the M200's sounded great, the fit issues put me right off and so for that reason I'm not considering them. I think it will be these MA750's. I should probably go for the non mic version and save myself £10. I'm a bit of a bargain hunter that way hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The CKS1000's are still soo tempting though, it's definitely between the MA750 and the CKS1000.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you want more of a natural sound the CKS1000 are the opposite of that. They are musically colored with a forward sound a bigger bass end to them and a large sound stage presentation yet balanced for a bass phone. Enjoyable they are but natural they aren't. 
  
 Now revising the MA750. This is the type of commitment to quality we are talking about here. Check out this plug end.
  

  
 Even the tips get a custom stainless steel tip frame to store all your tips in place in the premium case you get..They went all out on these earphones.. I am testing the bass end on these. These earphones have stunning detail in the sound as well as the bass end. The control in the bass region is truly tops. Listening to lil Wayne, Ludacris, Beastie boys. The bass comes out in full force, rumbles hard and tickles my ears..The sound has it all..On less bassy tunes..Drum impact is tight punchy and full bore.Basically if the tune has it. These earphones will display it..What can I say it is an awesome sound.


----------



## DannyBai

If you want a for sure upgrade with bass, get the Cardas.  Otherwise, the MA750's wipe the CKN70's also.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Yeah, see the CKS1000 is my other option because (I think? correct me if I'm wrong) it's more similar to the CKN70 than the MA750 is but obviously with a bigger and higher end sound.
  
 I guess it's whether I still want that fun artificial sound or a more realistic mature sound I guess. The CKS1000 is still tempting with it's bigger bass.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Gratitudes are really nice iem's, especially at the price. They are not, however, bass monsters. They don't come close to the AT 1K's. They are a fairly easy and comfortable fit, though, and fun to listen to. I haven't directly compared then to the Tenore's, which I have (one of these days, though no one is actually asking for it...but I don't have the Basso, and most of the reading I've done suggests they sound similar). The Tenores are a good buy as well, IMO, fairly inexpensive, good bass, crazy wide soundstage. At the price, though, the Gratitude seems like the one to me (but, again, not really a basshead iem, even though it's a Monster)


----------



## doctorjazz

Y'know, you can get too carried away with this headphone stuff. I recently got a CD to listen to for review (Albare, The Road Ahead-fine jazz guitarist, btw, from Australia), been listening only through headphones to get familiar with it (mostly iem's) for a while, today decided to listen over speakers, in the car...it really had a different sound and effect (liked the album much better through speakers). Time and other circumstances have me mostly listening via headphones, but think I need to dust off the stereo!


----------



## Gee Simpson

dannybai said:


> If you want a for sure upgrade with bass, get the Cardas.  Otherwise, the MA750's wipe the CKN70's also.


 
 Unfortunately I'm not willing to spend that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not a 100% hardcore Head Fi'er lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My self imposed limit for iem's is the price of the CKS1000 so I'm looking for the best iem in that price range.


----------



## ericp10

So fellas (and ladies if there are any on here), I've spent most of the evening A/Bing and tip rolling the S2, 750i, and DN-1K. I've been listening to all three earphones on the iBasso DK50, which is phenomenal! Definitely a lighter and wider soundstage than the X3 that looks slicker and more high-end (touch screen). I haven't had any UI issues and it performs like a champ with a beautiful sound, but I still love the thick sound of the X3. Both complement each other (as Dsnuts stated - I can't remember if DannyBai has both). Now back to the earphones.
  
 First, for the first time ever (and after much tip rolling), I discovered that two of the earphones perform best with their stock tips when using the DX50. Those phones are the 750i and the DN-1K. The DN-1K takes a very wide bore tip (wider than the UE900 and TF10, stopping just short of the M200 in width). the S2 continues to perform well with the UE900 tips for my ears. 
  
 Okay, so the S2 sucked big time when I put the DN-1K and 750i tips on it, I heard virtually no bass. But when I threw on the UE900, wow did it sing! The wide soundstage and depth and clarity we come to know with the S2. But when comparing it to the 750i (with stock large silicon tips), the RHA proved to be fuller sounding with deeper bass and a more refined sound. I've been using the UE900 tips on the 750i, but since I've gotten a good 20 hours burn-in them, the bass is a bit too much with the UE900 tips. While not having the same wide soundstage as the S2, the 750i sounds airier, fuller, and more detailed than the S2 with its stock tips. And now we come to the Dunu DN-1000.
  
 The sound is quickly developing and telling the story of what it will sound compared to the other IEMs. Before I give my verdict, let me just state something that ClieOS mentioned on the DN-1K thread. He said he got word recently from DUNU that the the DN-1K has been re-tuned for a new international version that's being shipped out. ClieOS stated that he only understood that the newer version suppose to less brighter, and that I probably have the Chinese version if I order from ebay. The news almost pissed me off before hearing my DN-1K, because that sounded like to me that the Dunu would have the irritating high spike that kind of turned me off from the H-200 (although I loved its sound otherwise). So I did buy my earphone from a dealer in China on ebay, but I bought it from the authorized ebay dealer I was directed to from the Dunu website. So I really don't know if this is the original Chinese version or the retuned version (took about two and half weeks to get to me and the tracking number didn't move for a good week and a half, so I'm thinking I might have the newer version). Then again, except for some specs on the side and the words in the front, most of the box is in Chinese. So there's no telling which version I have. 
  
 So, now that I got all of that out of the way, I can definitely say the Dunu DK-1K (dynamic driver and dual BA) does not have that awful spike in the high mids/low highs  like the H-200. How else is it different from the H-200? Well it has a much more fuller 3-D sound than the H-200; a better selection - and quality - of tips than the T-Peos; and those interesting sound rings I mentioned in a earlier post so that you can adjust the sound from bass heavy to a more neutral sound. I settled on the blue rings (shy of neutral with nice bass presence but now too over powering, yet you feel the bass is there). The bass doesn't obscure the mids. Another reason I'm thinking that I have newer version is because the highs don't sound too bright to me. I can't stand piercing bright highs, so would know if the highs were like that. The highs here are extended and are there, but just shy of of being too bright for me. Let me go back some. the H-200 has the DN-1k beat, of course, with the different cable options. I have no idea how the new all-silver cable developed by T-Peos affects the sound of the H-200, but I have to imagine it does. Most silver cables I've heard seem to thicken the sound. But buying that cable also pushes the H-200 from a $250 earphone to a $350 earphone (something to be mindful as the DN-1K is only $185). 

 Okay, so back to the comparison to the S2 and 750i. Yes, the DK-1K is the clear winner in sound! The sound is spacious in a fuller more forward way than the S2 or 750i (or H-200). It's improving quickly with burn-in. Now, I only wish I could hear the K3003 to see if they sound anything alike. I will probably go to a high-end audio store in the city and take an audition soon. The DK50 and DN-1K really complement each other. I'll probably compare all three with the X3 tomorrow. 

 Oh, one other thing, the DK50 makes the Cardas EM8513 a more mid-focused sounding IEM. A highly detailed  spacious mid-focus IEM with the UE900 tips. It's nice to listen to it that way, but I think the more bassy sound that I get out of the earphone with the X3 (still highly detailed with either DAP).  That's it for now. Happy listening.


----------



## DannyBai

gee simpson said:


> Unfortunately I'm not willing to spend that much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Totally understand and unnecessary when there's others that can vouch for the gear and save you some cash and get the best for your dollar.  So…that means the MA750 might be that product.  I think it'll be a sound that will be longer lasting over the 1K's.  It's fun and refined at the same time and agrees with more genres of music.


----------



## DannyBai

Oh yeah, thanks for those impressions eric.  Didn't need to know the Dunu's are that good.  I gotta hold off.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Oh yeah, thanks for those impressions eric.  Didn't need to know the Dunu's are that good.  I gotta hold off.


 
  
 Sorry DannyBai. But how is the Cardas doing for you? Like it or no?


----------



## fnkcow

ericp10 said:


>


 
  
 Oh crap! Dunu DN-1000 coming out on top over S2 and 750i, new gears keep getting better and better!
 How about compared to the M200?


----------



## ericp10

fnkcow said:


> Oh crap! Dunu DN-1000 coming out on top over S2 and 750i, new gears keep getting better and better!
> How about compared to the M200?


 
  
 I'll try to get to that tomorrow.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Okay, so back to the comparison to the S2 and 750i. Yes, the DK-1K is the clear winner in sound! The sound is spacious in a fuller more forward way than the S2 or 750i (or H-200). It's improving quickly with burn-in. Now, I only wish I could hear the K3003 to see if they sound anything alike. I will probably go to a high-end audio store in the city and take an audition soon. The DK50 and DN-1K really complement each other. I'll probably compare all three with the X3 tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, one other thing, the DK50 makes the Cardas EM8513 a more mid-focused sounding IEM. A highly detailed  spacious mid-focus IEM with the UE900 tips. It's nice to listen to it that way, but I think the more bassy sound that I get out of the earphone with the X3 (still highly detailed with either DAP).  That's it for now. Happy listening.


 
  
 And where does the M200 fit into all of this???
  
 Btw....


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Sorry DannyBai. But how is the Cardas doing for you? Like it or no?


 
  
 I definitely like the Cardas.  Burn in is helping it lots.  Still going to give it another 100 hours or so to reach 200 plus.  It's one of the most spacious earphones I've heard to date and has a very unique presentation unlike any other.  
  
 I'd get on that Dunu but I will hold out for that Sony instead.


----------



## fnkcow

ericp10 said:


> I'll try to get to that tomorrow.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> So fellas (and ladies if there are any on here), I've spent most of the evening A/Bing and tip rolling the S2, 750i, and DN-1K. I've been listening to all three earphones on the iBasso DK50, which is phenomenal! Definitely a lighter and wider soundstage than the X3 that looks slicker and more high-end (touch screen). I haven't had any UI issues and it performs like a champ with a beautiful sound, but I still love the thick sound of the X3. Both complement each other (as Dsnuts stated - I can't remember if DannyBai has both). Now back to the earphones.
> 
> First, for the first time ever (and after much tip rolling), I discovered that two of the earphones perform best with their stock tips when using the DX50. Those phones are the 750i and the DN-1K. The DN-1K takes a very wide bore tip (wider than the UE900 and TF10, stopping just short of the M200 in width). the S2 continues to perform well with the UE900 tips for my ears.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Let me throw a wrench into the mix ericp, where does the M200s fit into this entire equation??? DUN DUN DUN!!! (pun intended) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Damn it WAYNE you messed it up BOOOOOOOOOOO!!! : P


----------



## doctorjazz

A new discovery......arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> edit: Damn it WAYNE you missed it up BOOOOOOOOOOO!!! : P


 
  
 You be..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> You be..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 ^ Damn WAYNE you need to seriously work out mo', those man boobs are not a good look meng.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dannybai said:


> Totally understand and unnecessary when there's others that can vouch for the gear and save you some cash and get the best for your dollar.  *So…that means the MA750 might be that product.*  I think it'll be a sound that will be longer lasting over the 1K's.  It's fun and refined at the same time and agrees with more genres of music.


 
 Yep...
  
 Then eric comes out with a post like that *** man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously for us folks who can't afford all these iem's at once, it is soo hard choosing which one to buy when there is more and more discoveries added each friggin' month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Each new discovery seems to one up the previous discovery too!
  
 I think regarding the MA750; I'll let the dust settle with that one for a while as the CKN70's seemed to only be a FotM around here and was forgotten about pretty quickly!


----------



## waynes world

gee simpson said:


> Yep...
> 
> Then eric comes out with a post like that *** man!
> 
> ...


 
  
 And Gee loses it! It's about time someone did lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

The Dunus being around the same cost as the M200s. I am sure many want to know which is superior.
  
 The good news here is it seems all these new phones are hitting better and better sonic abilities for their respective costs so that is very encouraging actually.. The more manufacturers try n out do each other the better it will be for all of us. Exciting times indeed.


----------



## Gee Simpson

waynes world said:


> And Gee loses it! It's about time someone did lol!




Broken glass surrounds me, man. Broken glass :mad:


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> A new discovery......arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


 
 Well. The way I see it. As many new earphones come out I suppose all of us will support great product and there will be many, many more. Who knows maybe soon. The performance level of earphones will be so great for the cost that it might not be worth spending more than a $100 for something truly high end.
  
 I hope to see that one day and it very well could be a possibility.  My best advice is. There will be so many great new phones that we will uncover on this thread. You have to pick n choose what will suit you best which ones you can afford.
  
 For me I wish I could afford a Cardas and some of the stupid higher end universals that seem to be popular at headfi but phones that cost 1K plus are not even thinkable. I am glad at least we discover the best money can buy at the absolute best value possible here and that is very important to me on a personal level.
  
 Listening to this tune with my MA750 with a smile on my face.


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> So fellas (and ladies if there are any on here),...
> 
> .  That's it for now. Happy listening.


 
 well done Eric! really enjoyed the reading.
  
 should have my 1K pair soon, and it's the international/re-vision. 
  
 btw, did you find that low 10ohm imp picky?


----------



## quartertone

fnkcow said:


> Oh crap! Dunu DN-1000 coming out on top over S2 and 750i, new gears keep getting better and better!
> How about compared to the M200?


 
  
 What a surprise, newer is very often better in the hype club.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> Well. The way I see it. As many new earphones come out I suppose all of us will support great product and there will be many, many more. Who knows maybe soon. The performance level of earphones will be so great for the cost that it might not be worth spending more than a $100 for something truly high end.
> 
> I hope to see that one day and it very well could be a possibility.  My best advice is. There will be so many great new phones that we will uncover on this thread. You have to pick n choose what will suit you best which ones you can afford.
> 
> ...




What a great post, man. Your thread is the reason I joined Head-Fi. You know, before this I was using cheap old Sony Ericsson ear buds which had been used so much, the sound was only coming out from one channel, lol. Then on the off chance, I found your thread via a Google search and the rest is history. 

I won't pretend and say I'm that knowledgeable about this stuff, but I love my music and good earphones enhances the experience for me, and it's these recommendations that have helped me find that extra enjoyment as the ones I have bought so far have all sounded great to my ears, each time I've upgraded in sound I get that little extra enjoyment out of my music so thanks to all you guys but especially you, Dsnuts!


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> What a surprise, newer is very often better in the hype club.


 
 Ehhh what are you talking about meng??? The ATH CKS1Ks has been released since a year ago and Ds as well as many others, me included still hold them to high regards.
  
 The "newer" S2/ MA750/ M200, etc, etc doesn't seem to even best them. You need to seriously READ the impressions carefully cuz they ALL have different sound siggys that carter to people that prefer different types of emphasis in sonic presentation.
  
 I have the Vsonic gr07 BEs which you might consider as kinda "old", but do my "new" M200 best them, hell no. They are more like a great sounding side grade that has a completely different style of music rendition which is just as enjoyable.
  
 New tech/ iems is not necessarily worse or better than oldies and vice versa, BUT since with most technological innovation newer/ improved stuff tends to be often better than the old ones due to it's rapid advancements from year to year, month to month and sometime even day to day. That's the nature of technology and that's what makes it great and fun meng, cuz it's never stagnant.
  
 If you can't take the heat/hype then get the heck outta' the kitchen. No need to even waste your time commenting, tbh.


----------



## quartertone

Lol, the troll suggests I stop commenting? I certainly do spend time reading all the posts here, probably more than I should. I know there are phones that stand the test of (some) time - for one of them still to be mentioned a year later can be considered an achievement. But unless you're totally blind, you'll see how strong the effect of the 'new toy' syndrome is in this thread. Here today, gone tomorrow - even ericp, who's contributed many a valuable insight, has proved rather fickle in proclaiming a new favourite every month, not to mention saying 'I'm done with new acquisitions' and carrying on the spree not long afterwards. The reason it sometimes annoys me is that a lot of people are easily influenced by what is posted here, especially if it's by someone with a lot of posts (regardless what's actually in those posts...), and for them a recommendation from someone they respect here can easily be enough to spend $200. Of course it's always a gamble buying things you haven't tried out, and most of my own gambles have paid off, but I think a bit more self-awareness would be beneficial as a counterpoint to the spiral of consumerist addiction being fuelled. You get it everywhere in society: newer is better. There are exceptions, but they remain exceptions.


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> Lol, the troll suggests I stop commenting?* I certainly do spend time reading all the posts here, probably more than I should.* I know there are phones that stand the test of (some) time - for one of them still to be mentioned a year later can be considered an achievement. *But unless you're totally blind, you'll see how strong the effect of the 'new toy' syndrome is in this thread. Here today, gone tomorrow *- even ericp, who's contributed many a valuable insight, has proved rather fickle in proclaiming a new favourite every month, not to mention saying 'I'm done with new acquisitions' and carrying on the spree not long afterwards. The reason it sometimes annoys me is that a lot of people are easily influenced by what is posted here, especially if it's by someone with a lot of posts (regardless what's actually in those posts...), and for them a recommendation from someone they respect here can easily be enough to spend $200. Of course it's always a gamble buying things you haven't tried out, and most of my own gambles have paid off, *but I think a bit more self-awareness would be beneficial as a counterpoint to the spiral of consumerist addiction being fuelled. You get it everywhere in society: newer is better.* There are exceptions, but they remain exceptions.


 
 ^ Ehhh i was able to troll your @ss to reply didn't i??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Why bother reading this thread and waste your time commenting if you didn't think the Discovery Thread is a valuable resource in the 1st place huh??? Yes the "new toy" syndrome is extremely prevalent and FOTM is often posted about. That is sadly the reality of this hobby cuz if no one tried the new gears how would you know if it's any good??? So instead of being a smart @ss and is always crying about how Dsnuts is such as hype man blah blah blah in other threads, you as well as ALL of us owe him and many others that are selfless enough to spend their hard earned money to try out new/ unknown gears and EVER SO generously give us impressions and feedback on them.
  
 By doing this they are are truly the contributors/ valuable resource of this community. So let me ask you what has you contributed so far huh??? Even my troll @ss has written numerous comparos/ impressions that had help many others. But you seem to be just a leecher that goes around bad mouthing people behind their backs and don't even have the b@lls to tell them in person.  
  
 In fact this Discovery Thread is a microcosm of head-fi in that there are TONS of new gears posted about and "hyped", so it's up to the individual to do their own research and make informed decisions that best matched their needs. If you are stupid enough to go out and buy ALL the "hyped" gears here (this thread as well as all of head-fi) then you are one gullible sucka' and deserves to be misled. And LoL regarding your canned typical greenie liberal "consumerist addiction" mumble jumble.  Save it and go preach in some stupid global warming/ tree hugger forum or something cuz THIS IS HEAD- FI where GEARS RULEZ!!! DURRR!!! Again no one is telling you to buy anything and if you are so weak willed you need to unsub from not just his thread but from Head-fi as well, in fact unsub from the inter-web cuz someone somewhere is always trying to sell you some ish fool!!! WELCOME TO CAPITALISM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and i think patrick got some coconut audio cables/gears to sell to you that will rock your world. LMAO This guy.


----------



## quartertone

Too much fail to respond to there. Plus your pseudo-ebonic clownspeak is just tedious.


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> Too much fail to respond to there. Plus your pseudo-ebonic clownspeak is just tedious.


 
 ^ Sure meng, just cuz you got ethered no need to be ashamed. I'll just leave you with this to contemplate over.
  
 Fitting really:
  

  

  
 It's all love from here.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Okay, so back to the comparison to the S2 and 750i. Yes, the DK-1K is the clear winner in sound! The sound is spacious in a fuller more forward way than the S2 or 750i (or H-200). It's improving quickly with burn-in. Now, I only wish I could hear the K3003 to see if they sound anything alike. I will probably go to a high-end audio store in the city and take an audition soon. The DK50 and DN-1K really complement each other. I'll probably compare all three with the X3 tomorrow.




Great impressions Ericp! Thanks for taking the time. 
Is the DN 1K better in terms of detail and separation against the S2 and MA750? if it is I may have to skip the last two and get the DUNU so I can also compare it with my H200.

I'm also excited for the H3 so most likely I'll end up collecting hybrids... Already sold most of my other gear.


----------



## aBc.CaN

*quartertone *I get what you are saying and I agree with the points you've made. I believe this forum exists because there is so much variety and choice, especially nowadays for IEMs, and people will naturally have preferences that change as new products arrive. I for one like the way ericp10 ranks his preferences and understand they change as new IEMs are released. I think the "new toy" syndrome portrayed by owners is natural and while some might be more muted, others are very enthusiastic, as you pointed out. We can't change how people wish to describe headphones as they receive them, but I think the point of this forum is to provide a platform of discussion for headphones. I am thankful for the people who contribute their thoughts and engage in discussion on headphones as it helps others. How it helps, or doesn't help, is dependent on one's ability to interpret the opinions given.


----------



## quartertone

I agree with that and enjoy reading most of this - just trying to point out the other side and suggest a few more pinches of salt than some people apply.


----------



## n0str3ss

I guess I need a refill on some popcorns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I kinda have to agree with Master Troll in this subject, new toy syndrome and the hype train is what keeps this thread going, almost all of the amazing unknown iems here discovered where product of this engine.


----------



## n0str3ss

And people are here to help build your own knowlodge, not telling you to blindly follow their advices.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's amazing how much new stuff out there, not in the kilobuck range, is really good sounding these days. I was kidding with my previous post, think it's great. I continue to watch the Deals and iem Deals threads for good buys, get a kick out of it...currently, the Atrio X MG5 was on sale at Tiger Direct for $20 (sold out fast, but may come back), which I haven't listened to for a while, but I recall being good iems and sold for around $100 (supposed to be going out of production-good time to snag a deal). Along the same lines, the Westone 4R, also being discontinued according to some threads, was seen $299 new, and about $250 Amazon warehouse. Also seen Monster Bronze in the $180 range Amazon Warehouse. Of course, the Gratitudes are a real buy-listened last night, really nice. I think they detail as well as the S2-the S2 beats them in openness, silence/space between instruments, ease of presentation.


----------



## ericp10

abc.can said:


> *quartertone *I get what you are saying and I agree with the points you've made. I believe this forum exists because there is so much variety and choice, especially nowadays for IEMs, and people will naturally have preferences that change as new products arrive.* I for one like the way ericp10 ranks his preferences and understand they change as new IEMs are released. I think the "new toy" syndrome portrayed by owners is natural and while some might be more muted, others are very enthusiastic, as you pointed out.* We can't change how people wish to describe headphones as they receive them, but I think the point of this forum is to provide a platform of discussion for headphones. I am thankful for the people who contribute their thoughts and engage in discussion on headphones as it helps others. How it helps, or doesn't help, is dependent on one's ability to interpret the opinions given.


 
  
 First, thank you fellas who like my "first impressions" of items that have come in. I can't really argue against those who think my excitement for iems is "new toys" syndrome. Perhaps it is, but I really don't think so. I think it's just a matter of companies trying to one up the other in today's market with more value on higher technology products. And I think I just call it how I hear it. For example, the MA750i is an outstanding earphone and it's newer than the KEF M200, but I stated a few posts back that the M200 is still technically superior to my ears. I love the M500 and Onkyo headphones, but I think the older X1 is technically superior than both (well, the M500 is very close technically, but it's a whole different sound sound signature so it is like apples and oranges in a way). To be honest, I wasn't expecting the DN-1K to sound better than the H-200 (a side-grade at best), so I was pleasantly surprised.
  


d marc0 said:


> Great impressions Ericp! Thanks for taking the time.
> Is the DN 1K better in terms of detail and separation against the S2 and MA750? if it is I may have to skip the last two and get the DUNU so I can also compare it with my H200.
> 
> I'm also excited for the H3 so most likely I'll end up collecting hybrids... Already sold most of my other gear.


 
  
  
 Yes, the DN-1K has greater imaging and instrument separation than the S2 and MA750. It's a more spacious sound, and actually the soundstage may be just as wide as the S2 (if not wider). I didn't think this at first because the DN-1K's signature is so much fuller top to bottom, and more forward than the other two earphones. But listening to Sade on the X3 this morning, the soundstage was pretty wide and reaching seemingly outer head with some of the percussion instruments (which I hear better with the DN-1K than I do with the 750i and S2). I must say that hybrids are generally my favorite earphone configurations nowadays.


zelda said:


> well done Eric! really enjoyed the reading.
> 
> should have my 1K pair soon, and it's the international/re-vision.
> 
> btw, did you find that low 10ohm imp picky?


 
  
  
 Great Zelda, I can't wait to read how you hear the international/re-vision. I'm not unhappy with this version at all, but I'm not totally convinced it's not the revision since the highs aren't too sharp to my ears. I guess we'll find out soon enough. I the revision is different, I  am pretty sure I won't seek that version out. I'm happy with the sound here. And the 10 ohms is fine, but only tried the earphone with my X3 and DK50. I haven't tried with the iPods yet.


----------



## Zelda

got some news on the mail:
 Phiaton released the Fusion MS 430
http://phiaton.com/fusion-ms-430


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> The Gratitudes are really nice iem's, especially at the price. They are not, however, bass monsters. They don't come close to the AT 1K's. They are a fairly easy and comfortable fit, though, and fun to listen to. I haven't directly compared then to the Tenore's, which I have (one of these days, though no one is actually asking for it...but I don't have the Basso, and most of the reading I've done suggests they sound similar). The Tenores are a good buy as well, IMO, fairly inexpensive, good bass, crazy wide soundstage. At the price, though, the Gratitude seems like the one to me (but, again, not really a basshead iem, even though it's a Monster)


 
  
 Yes, please compare to the Tenore


----------



## mymymyopie

X2


----------



## mymymyopie

quartertone said:


> Too much fail to respond to there. Plus your pseudo-ebonic clownspeak is just tedious.


 
  
 X2 to that too.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

PSUEDO ebonic clown speak?  what a creative insult? i don't know if that is being politie
 or creative in criticizing headfi post writings?????
  
 in the meantime, my 1ks are half burned in, but not listenable yet, the s2s are sounding amazing
 and the onkyos are still sibulent after 100 hours of burn in and play  more burn in necessary
 ITUDE WILL BE MINE SOON.  Since Gratitude is the heart o healing, I'm curious..
  
 Meanwhile having a house concert with MASTERMARGHERITA, swiss dj and master of Peak Records
 and will hear live sound to compare with the canned sounds we listen to...always a good idea1


----------



## koreanzombie

is the ma750i a side grade to the phillips s2?


----------



## ericp10

koreanzombie said:


> is the ma750i a side grade to the phillips s2?


 
  
 Tough question. Some you may ask would say yes, and I wouldn't argue with them. I would say no it isn't, but better. It really depends on what type of sound signature you prefer.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think both are comparable in sound but where the MA750 is more engaging is when they are plugged straight from your player with no added power. They do have dbish more forward and fuller sound using a simple set up, the S2 is more neutral in sound here.. It is when you add an amp or have a higher end power added to the mix is when they loose out to the S2. The S2 leaves many earphones behind in this regard..The MA750 limitations show up when I use my 2Step amp connected to my DX50.The sound is not as wide and almost seems congested in comparison to the S2 on the same set up. On the S2 the sound just expands like crazy and the sound of the S2 actually jumps according to the power I put it on.
  
 So if you plan on a simple plug n play use of the MA750. Those are the way to go. If you own more than a few daps and more powerful sources I would choose the S2 every time.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> So if you plan on a simple plug n play use of the MA750. Those are the way to go. If you own more than a few daps and more powerful sources I would choose the S2 every time.


 
  
 I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that the S2 would therefore sound better off of the C3/BH combo. Interesting.


----------



## nick n

*Nearly time to celebrate 1000 pages *of finds here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 A big thumbs up to *everyone* who posted and contributed here to make it the go-to section for new and incredible stuff.
  
 Thanks for making this one of the best threads in the place, possibly the best.
  
 Much appreciated
  
 ~N


----------



## jwong

What there should be is a running tally of all the things this thread has convinced us to buy...


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> *Nearly time to celebrate 1000 pages *of finds here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha - you beat me to it you sneaky devil! Indeed though, this is an awesome thread. Awesome cast of characters, and it fulfills it's purpose perfectly... to siphon money out of our head-fi fanatic wallets!




  


jwong said:


> What there should be is a running tally of all the things this thread has convinced us to buy...


 
  
 That would be a scary long list indeed!


----------



## aBc.CaN

Hear, hear!


----------



## sfwalcer

> Originally Posted by *mymymyopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ X3 to that as well.
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> *PSUEDO *ebonic clown speak?  what a creative insult? i don't know if that is being politie
> or creative in criticizing headfi post writings?????
> 
> in the meantime, my 1ks are half burned in, but not listenable yet, the s2s are sounding amazing
> ...


 
 i know right what's with all these nice compliments, at least they are subconsciously aware that i was clowning with them........ or maybe not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use only what i deem as necessary, therefore no need to go any higher than ebonic clown speak for ones that are unworthy. Plus looks like my trollin' efforts has brought all these lil' instigators out to play as well.  So a fine job indeed, pats self on back. 
  


nick n said:


> *Nearly time to celebrate 1000 pages *of finds here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^

  
  


jwong said:


> *What there should be is a running tally of all the things this thread has convinced us to buy*...


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> Ha - you beat me to it you sneaky devil! Indeed though, this is an awesome thread. Awesome cast of characters, and it fulfills it's purpose perfectly... to siphon money out of our head-fi fanatic wallets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 = Whatcha talkin' 'bout meng i have never bought anything hyped on this thread EVER!!! 
  

  
 edit: damn still didn't make the 1000th 1st post weakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> i know right what's with all these nice compliments, *at least they are subconsciously aware that i was clowning with them*........ or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah maybe. Except for when it comes to TDK MT300 clown speak!


----------



## TwinQY

And we have the first post in the 1000th page?


----------



## sfwalcer

@ ericp
  
 Forgot to say tough luck in the past couple of days here on head-fi for you buddy. People keep name dropping and dragging your reputation through the mud for no good reason at all. But as that insightful saying goes "haters gonna hate" so just enjoy all them new gears and keep them valuable impressions rolling. Oh and sorry for swagger jack you but here is my not so updated gear list as well that have as my siggy in a Korean Hip Hop forum. LoL So cheers and enjoy the music!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> Cans: Superlux HD 668B/ 681F, monoprice MHP-839 = JVC HA-S400< Somic MH463< JVC HA-S500< ATH ES7< ATH ES700 = ATH WS99.  IEMs: MEElectronics M9< TDK MT-300 < Tt isurus < monoprice iem< Brainwavz beta v2 < Sennheiser CX250 < JVC HA-FX101< Apple earpods< JVC HA-FX40 = RHA MA-350 = Philips SHE5105< Phillips SHE9700< JVC HA-FX3X< ATH CKS77X< JVC HA-FXD70< Sony MH1C = Sony XB90EX < Zero Audio Basso < ATH CKN70 = JVC HA-FXD80 < Sony XBA3 < JVC FXZ200 = VSonic GR07 BE = ATH CKS1000.


 
  
 edit: ^ BOOOOOO dat cat crack freak beat me to it by a minute with a worthless post!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333s
  
 edit2: Congrats though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wow, big 1,000 pages. Really fun thread, have to say, even if it is a wallet drain


----------



## doctorjazz

darn, missed being 1st on 1000 by 1 minute LOL


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> But as that insightful saying goes "hatters gonna hate"


 
 Hmm, why would the hatters be hating? Did someone say something about the hats they made?


----------



## jant71

Anybody who has the R3 tried tape modding the bottom vent holes yet? I might just like mine better this way. Some more bass but still quality sound. You can sample by holding your thumb over the bottom vent to test the change. A nice bass boost to my ears and a bit more forward sound. Using the stock black tips. I'll need to live with it some more.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> darn, missed being 1st on 1000 by 1 minute LOL


 
 haha good try doc, better luck next time, same goes for me as well. :  (
  


kova4a said:


> Hmm, why would the hatters be hating? Did someone say something about the hats they made?


 
 LoL hatters be hating cuz they ain't got no hair. : P
  
 Was in a rush to get that 1st 1000th page post ya' know, no time for edits.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> And we have the first post in the 1000th page?


 
 Yes and a wonderful job you made of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for playing, please call again.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Gratitude vs Tenore...put in the Tenores first,Have to say they are among the most comfortable, best isolating iems I own, have nice, open sound, wide stage. Put in the Gratitudes, no comparison, going from 2D to 3D, more body, energy, detail, oomph, make me ! Word of caution...lean a bit to the highs, some who are sensitive to this may not like them, I think it has to do with the drive music has through them. Not close, IMO,Gratitude by a mile. DS has been noting how some headphones "scale up" with better electronics, started direct into X3, then X3/LOD/ALO National, Tenores didn't change much, Gratitudes became "flatter" less extra high end energy, more open, detailed, didn't lose any "wow" factor. At about the same price (if you find the Gratitudes at good discount), no brainier!


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> OK, Gratitude vs Tenore...put in the Tenores first,Have to say they are among the most comfortable, best isolating iems I own, have nice, open sound, wide stage. Put in the Gratitudes, no comparison, going from 2D to 3D, more body, energy, detail, oomph, make me ! Word of caution...lean a bit to the highs, some who are sensitive to this may not like them, I think it has to do with the drive music has through them. Not close, IMO,Gratitude by a mile. DS has been noting how some headphones "scale up" with better electronics, started direct into X3, then X3/LOD/ALO National, Tenores didn't change much, Gratitudes became "flatter" less extra high end energy, more open, detailed, didn't lose any "wow" factor. At about the same price (if you find the Gratitudes at good discount), no brainier!




Nice comparison doc! Thanks heaps!


----------



## Dsnuts

nick n said:


> *Nearly time to celebrate 1000 pages *of finds here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks to all you fellas that made this thread what it is today. It all started with a few budget finds and then it kept on growing from there. I like to think this is the one thread everyone should feel welcome to post their thoughts and questions about all that has been discussed and more.  
  
 I know for new folks joining us on this thread it might be daunting to soak in the 1K pages of great finds that are on this thread but I encourage guys to post their thoughts and impressions always. As much as I post my thoughts on here I am actually more eager to read about what your thoughts on the excellent phones you find great.
  
 The thread is not as organized as some of the others at headfi and the topics we discuss is all over the place but I like to think this is the reason why this thread is an interesting one.. Oh and you all notice we don't have any RICHARDS on this thread. This is and always will be the case. No RICHARDS allowed. Ya'll. Minus this little rule imposed by myself. The success of the thread speaks for itself. I think even over the incredible phones we have discovered through this thread. The best discovery of them all is the friends I have made here.
  
 I look forward to the next 1K worth of pages. Who knows what will be next but I bet we will get to the nitty gritty on them finds here. We got a reputation to keep up. You all know what is up with this thread. You guys make this thread what it is.. Thanks to all you guys that contribute your thoughts and insight..Big props to all you guys.
  
 YOU GUYS Deserve


----------



## waynes world

^ Here's to you buddy!


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


>


 
  
 BIG shoutout to Dnuts and co! Congratulations on reaching a phenomenal 1000 pages! Thanks a lot for providing so many insights into various gears so we dont need to buy them all and yet still be able to compare and helping all of us in deciding on the most desirable ones for our own preference


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Oh noes Ds is giving us his nuts, whatever shall we do with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..................... ehhh n/m that didn't come out right.


----------



## d marc0

Congrats everyone! It's been a wild ride... Pleasure to have met so many cool guys/gals in this thread. You know who you are... Cheers!


----------



## eke2k6

I remember when the Nutman first debuted the 8320. I actually have the 3rd post in this thread, out of the 15,000.


----------



## doctorjazz

Great thread, my go to place, fun reading and exploring with you all


----------



## nick n

Will there ever be a *Platinum Nuts Award?*


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup that seemed like yesterday. Time flys by when your having fun here. I remember people being pissed I was doing a thread on a $7.11 iem. Lol.


----------



## waynes world

eke2k6 said:


> I remember when the Nutman first debuted the 8320. I actually have the 3rd post in this thread, out of the 15,000.


 
  
  
 Yeah? Well _I_ have a signed and autographed copy of the 8320 from the man himself!


----------



## d marc0

Spaaaaaaaace Ghost! What a classic!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Spaaaaaaaace Ghost! What a classic!


 
 ^ Just like those 8320s.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Just like those 8320s.


 
 Sure. But have you tried the 9396's yet


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Sure. But have you tried the 9396's yet


 
 ^ Too poor to upgrade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When are my 25 cent shipped skullcandies coming in btw.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Too poor to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm in Canada shipping is 25 bucks with tracking. Still interested?
  
 Seven bucks for the monoprice's how can you go wrong?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Wow, I can't believe how far this thread has come. I remember coming to this thread and asking Dsnuts about the CALs and he convinced me to get the S500s. It was because of this thread that I registered for these forums. This is basically the only thread I look at xD


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> I'm in Canada shipping is 25 bucks with tracking. Still interested?
> 
> Seven bucks for the monoprice's how can you go wrong?


 
 You can't, the problem is i already own a set so.....
  
 Pisssssh that's highway robbery meng. For ~$5 more i can get a set of these.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/681890/dt-250-for-27-80
  
 Got a set coming in next week, seems like i lucked but don't wanna jinx it just yet. 
  
 You SHOULD pay me $25 for giving those lowly skullcandies a good home tbh.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> Wow, I can't believe how far this thread has come. I remember coming to this thread and asking Dsnuts about the CALs and he convinced me to get the S500s. It was because of this thread that I registered for these forums. This is basically the only thread I look at xD


 
 ^ i love you too!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> You can't, the problem is i already own a set so.....
> 
> Pisssssh that's highway robbery meng. For ~$5 more i can get a set of these.
> 
> ...


 
 Good lord. I'd a bought every damn one they had at that price. That is amazing, must have been a typo or something.
  
 Just don't tell the TwinQ he's not a Beyer fan.
  
 Those SK's might just become part of some project or other. They have to be good for something.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Good lord. I'd a bought every damn one they had at that price. That is amazing, must have been a typo or something.
> 
> Just don't tell the TwinQ he's not a Beyer fan.
> 
> Those SK's might just become part of some project or other. They have to be good for something.


 
 Yeah it was suppose to be a price mistake or something but some actually are getting them for that price while others have had their orders cancelled so.... guess i lucked out.
  
 Some lucky dood that purchased 2 sets already received them. But i didn't wanna get too greedy so only order a set. : P
  
 Pissssh what do Twinkies know, though i have never heard/ own anything beyer before so this is gonna be pretty interesting no doubt.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah it was suppose to be a price mistake or something but some actually are getting them for that price while others have had their orders cancelled so.... guess i lucked out.
> 
> Some lucky dood that purchased 2 sets already received them. But i didn't wanna get too greedy so only order a set. : P
> 
> Pissssh what do Twinkies know, though i have never heard/ own anything beyer before so this is gonna be pretty interesting no doubt.


 
 I think it's the headband that throws him. If it's too tight all the filling gets squished out of the middle and you are left with a hollow TwinQ.
  
 Been a while since I tried 250's and they have been through several iterations since. Be careful of the impedance it may throw some amps. Be aware that the sound is largely tailored to be non fatiguing over hours of listening so some treble roll off is normal. I suspect you will find a regular spot for them in the rotation in no time at all.


----------



## TwinQY

> If it's too tight all the filling gets squished out of the middle


 
 Beyers suck and so does Radiohead. Get some Beats and crank some JB tunes. Baby baby baby oh ~~


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Beyers suck and so does Radiohead. Get some Beats and crank some JB tunes. Baby baby baby oh ~~


 
 You keep that up it'll be nothing but Wicked headphones and a 24hr diet of Advil Bovine screetching away about Radiohead through her adenoids


----------



## ericp10

Sf all is good and I settled that issue on the other thread.
  
  
 Congrats Dsnuts for hitting over 1,000 posts on this thread buddy.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ordered the Amazon DT's as well, wasn't as lucky, it was a pricing error, and I got an email apologising and cancelling...Oh well.


----------



## Mackem

Anyone done a comparison of the Carbo Basso vs CKS1000 and just want to give me a quick rundown?


----------



## Libertad

Cant believe its over 1000 pages good job Dsnuts on an amazing thread your passion have brought many into headfi and heres to many more. Cheers!


----------



## Libertad

Oh yesss.....it has begun


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> OK, Gratitude vs Tenore...put in the Tenores first,Have to say they are among the most comfortable, best isolating iems I own, have nice, open sound, wide stage. Put in the Gratitudes, no comparison, going from 2D to 3D, more body, energy, detail, oomph, make me ! Word of caution...lean a bit to the highs, some who are sensitive to this may not like them, I think it has to do with the drive music has through them. Not close, IMO,Gratitude by a mile. DS has been noting how some headphones "scale up" with better electronics, started direct into X3, then X3/LOD/ALO National, Tenores didn't change much, Gratitudes became "flatter" less extra high end energy, more open, detailed, didn't lose any "wow" factor. At about the same price (if you find the Gratitudes at good discount), no brainier!


 
  
 Just ordered the Gratitude for $58.  Hope I find them to be an upgrade to the Tenore/Basso!


----------



## jekostas

grayson73 said:


> Just ordered the Gratitude for $58.  Hope I find them to be an upgrade to the Tenore/Basso!


 
  
 Hope?
  
 The Gratitudes run circles around the Zero Audios.


----------



## Hutnicks

doctorjazz said:


> Ordered the Amazon DT's as well, wasn't as lucky, it was a pricing error, and I got an email apologising and cancelling...Oh well.


 
  
  
 Can they actually do that? In Canada you would be legally obligated to honour the advertised price.


----------



## nihontoman

libertad said:


> Oh yesss.....it has begun


 
  
 what's that? where's the hype?


----------



## n0str3ss

hutnicks said:


> Can they actually do that? In Canada you would be legally obligated to honour the advertised price.


 
 In most of the european countries too.


----------



## fzman

Here in the USA most companies post a disclaimer on print and internet "ads" which clearly indicates they are not responsible for errors or 'typos'.  Once an order is accepted, and a credit card is charged, that may be another story. I am not an attorney, so take this as my personal viewpoint only, and not legal advice....  Seems to me that, prior to charging the credit card and shipping out the product, it is simply a matter that either part can change their mind and cancel their order.  Lawyers in the audience?  correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## n0str3ss

Yeah that disclaimer is valid in most countries, but from what I have understood the price was an official price displayed in Amazon, if this was as linear as I believe you just need to put some pressure on the seller in order to get the mentioned gear at the price that was initially seen at.


----------



## ogodei

fzman said:


> Here in the USA most companies post a disclaimer on print and internet "ads" which clearly indicates they are not responsible for errors or 'typos'.  Once an order is accepted, and a credit card is charged, that may be another story. I am not an attorney, so take this as my personal viewpoint only, and not legal advice....  Seems to me that, prior to charging the credit card and shipping out the product, it is simply a matter that either part can change their mind and cancel their order.  Lawyers in the audience?  correct me if I am wrong here.


 
  
 The website's disclaimers will generally become part of the contract for sale and will still apply even if the purchaser has paid (accepted the contract terms and performed, in the legal speak).  The terms might state, for instance, that the website's only obligation in the case of typos is to return the money paid.


----------



## n0str3ss

Usually the error/typo disclaimer only applies to ads. I am not sure but once a price is displayed officially in a store there's no going back. At least in the country where I leave this is a sure thing, if you see a product with a price in a store and the references match, then you have all the right to buy the item at that price even if it is a obvious typo and if they don´t sell you at that price you press charges and go to court and you will make 3/4x the initially sum of money involved. That's if you pressure them a bit and be nice to arrogant they will let that one go.
 You can see if a price in a store was not legally definitive what kinda of manipulative market practises would arise.
  
 Again what I mentioned is from my country not sure about other countries.


----------



## Libertad

what's that? where's the hype?
:rolleyes: 
[/quote]

no hype just discovery


----------



## kova4a

Well, I'm a lawyer but honestly this strictly depends on the country's law. Big online sellers like amazon etc do have disclaimers though and generally they always have the right to reject a sale due to a pricing mistake or any other error in the listing of the product. The ones that do not object the sale are usually sellers, who don't want a bad rep or lose clients and probably accept it as a sort of a paid advertisement that they are reputable. But in most countries at least in Europe they are not obliged to accept the sale and pressuring them by means of being arrogant about it won't work. You can pressure them with a lawsuit though but depending on the judicial practice in that country you might just be wasting your time and money.


----------



## fzman

I think of it this way.  If the price is low, but 'close' to normal, it's one thing, but if it's in the 'too good to be true' range, it's probably a mistake, and savvy shippers will know it's a mistake.  So, then the question becomes whether it's morally acceptable to take advantage of an obvious error-- e.g., if a cashier gives you back too much change, and you immediately notice it, do you take it, or give it back?  More importantly, what should you do?
  
 defend your answers with a 40 word essay - Yes, this will be on the final!


----------



## n0str3ss

kova4a said:


> Well, I'm a lawyer but honestly this strictly depends on the country's law. Big online sellers like amazon etc do have disclaimers though and generally they always have the right to reject a sale due to a pricing mistake or any other error in the listing of the product. The ones that do not object the sale are usually sellers, who don't want a bad rep or lose clients and probably accept it as a sort of a paid advertisement that they are reputable. But in most countries at least in Europe they are not obliged to accept the sale and pressuring them by means of being arrogant about it won't work. You can pressure them with a lawsuit though but depending on the judicial practice in that country you might just be wasting your time and money.


 
 I meant not arrogant, it was a typo, oh the irony. In my county false advertisement and changing prices is kinda of a big deal, it is strictly prohibited and you will in most cases end up with the item you wanted at the price you saw and with some sort of monetary compensation and with all the expenses due to the process paid.
 I got a 2000€ computer this way. In a ad, on the text they had a specific model announced at around 400€ but they displayed the 2000€ computer that happened to be of my knowlodge. I explained what they did, explained the legal consequenses that could arise from that and that's how I ended up with a 2000€ computer for 400€,


----------



## kova4a

Well, as I said - it depends where you live. And probably in a lot of cases the manager if it's actually a bigger company or most often the store manager if you saw an ad and went directly to the store might decide to still acknowledge the stated price to avoid any unnecessary problems but actually if such a case ends up in court in many cases it will be dismissed. I assume it will be a lot easier to sue or pressure a seller with threats in US coz with a legal system based on precedents you can probably find thousands of cases relevant to you and win in court.


----------



## n0str3ss

kova4a said:


> Well, as I said - it depends where you live. And probably in a lot of cases the manager if it's actually a bigger company or most often the store manager if you saw an ad and went directly to the store might decide to still acknowledge the stated price to avoid any unnecessary problems but actually if such a case ends up in court in many cases it will be dismissed. I assume it will be a lot easier to sue or pressure a seller with threats in US coz with a legal system based on precedents you can probably find thousands of cases relevant to you and win in court.


 
 Usually I dont exploit this kinda of situation but since the workers from the store were really arrogant towards me telling me I was wrong and I to suck it up, lucky mine I recently read some articles from a consumers association magazine about the subject. They ended up with a internal disciplinary process too.
 The company understood everything what I said and acknowlodged that I had the right and that they would act accordingly. Another thing was that the ad was only from a local store of the chain.


----------



## ericp10

So, I didn't think I would be home until Friday, but managed to make it to the house today. On a couple of threads and in my inbox I've been asked to compare the DN1K to the KEF M-200. Here you go:
  
 DN1K - a much wider soundstage than the M-200. The Dunu gives you an out of head soundstage experience and pushes you at least 10 rolls (maybe more) from the stage in say a 1000-seat theater. The earphone has great timbre and imaging. Wonderful instrument separation. Of course, wonderful bass and mids with just the right highs that have very good extension. Vocals have wonderful clarity and stand out from the other instruments.
  
 M-200 -  To get right to it, the KEF is much more refined than the DN-1K. Yes, the DN-1K has a very good refined sound to it, but A/Bing it to KEF, there is just no competition. The KEF beats the Dunu clarity and timbre, and I don't think they're close at all. The M-200 simply sounds more natural in the performance of the instruments to my ears with more details. Now, in all fairness, my M-200 has more than 100 hours burn-in on it compared to the about less than 10 on the Dunu. Yes, I expect the Dunu to get better, but I don't expect it to catch up with the M-200. And to be honest, before I had a chance to compare them, I thought the Dunu might surpass the M-200 in imaging, refinement and timbre (that is a testament of how good the DN-1K sounds to my ears), but there is no contest. So once again, I have to smash "we like something more because it's new" theory that some of you have. The Dunu, 750i or S2 doesn't touch the M-200. It't the most refined and clear of all four. KEF has the best timbre and live sounding effects.
  
 Bass -  Where I have the sound ring on the DN-1K now, bass is about even between it and the M-200. As a matter of fact, there may be a bit more (smidgen more) bass in the Dunu, but KEF - again - wins hands down in quality of bass if it doesn't beat in quantity. 
  
 Mids- I think this is where both are closer in sounding similar (thickness of notes and details), but the KEF is still the clear winner in clarity and transparency. The mids are a bit more forward in the M-200 too (I think you're sitting in the second or third roll in that same theater).
  
 Highs - Actually the highs sound about the same to me in extension (great on both), but maybe a little more in the KEF. Again, refinement and quality goes to KEF.
  
 I should point out that the M-200's soundstage is pretty wide and definitely spacious from front to back, but it just stops short of giving you the "out-of-head"  experience.  The Dunu gives you that.
  
 Fullness - Again, KEF wins, but the Dunu is definitely a full-sounding earphone, just not M-200 level. The DN-1K is like some of the finest premium ice cream you can buy, whereas the M-200 is like some of the finest and richest gelato you can buy. That's the difference to my ears. But I want to stress that the DN-1K does have a nice refined sound, but not on M-200 level.
  
 What else can I tell you about the two? Hmmm? Well, I think most will find the DN-1K more of a comfortable fit (although out of ear for me the shells are heavy. I don't think the metal is aluminum). Oh, I don't have the H-200 anymore (sold them), but thinking back, I think the H-200 had a more richer and refined bass than the the DN-1K, but it also had a lesser amount of bass. The H-200 just almost hit basshead levels, but didn't cross into that territory. The DN-1K jumps over into basshead levels (but not deep into it, but it's over the line). But the sound as a whole, I think the DN-1K is a more refined sound as whole than the H-200. It's definitely a fuller sound. I think the Dunu has more micro details or at least it's a draw. Now, I'm going by recent memory on the H-200 (and I know how some of you feel about memory), so feel free to take my H-200/DN-1K thoughts with a grain of salt. I won't be offended. I'm am sure, however, about the thicker sound in the Dunus compared to the H-200.
  
 Finally, comparing value  of the Dunu, H-200, and M-200.  When I first heard the H-200, I think I wrote it could compete with some $300 (+) earphones (considered top tiers back in the day). I still feel that way about it. And I feel that way about the DN-1K too. But the $200 earphone market has really stepped of its game in the past year or two, that it is fair to compare these earphones in their perspective price brackets now. So for what you can get in sound quality now for about $200 to $250, the Dunu and H-200 are clearly worth it and both are premium earphones in that mid-tier market. But the M-200 is also a $200 earphone. I would have to say the M-200 keeps punching quite far beyond its price bracket to me. It could have cost $350 and I wouldn't feel cheated (maybe even $400). I don't consider the M-200 mid-tier premium sound. I consider the KEF top tier sound. And that's where I'm at fellas. Hope this helps someone make a decision. Happy listening.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Hmmmm interesting comparo ericp. Thanks a ton meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
... great job.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hmmmm interesting comparo ericp. Thanks a ton meng!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


>


 
 ^ your impressions/ thoughts might change with further burn-in so don't be shy to keep us updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks again.
  
  
 edit: oh forgot to say in the meantime ENJOY all dem sweet new gears meng, no need to worry about us thirsty mofos for impressions.


----------



## Jakkal

There is one slot open for the Geek Dac for 139$ if someone is still interested in.


----------



## doctorjazz

jekostas said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the Gratitude for $58.  Hope I find them to be an upgrade to the Tenore/Basso!
> ...


 
 Great purchase, I agree, no comparison (at least not to the Tenore, and I like the Tenore)


mackem said:


> Anyone done a comparison of the Carbo Basso vs CKS1000 and just want to give me a quick rundown?


 
 Haven't done direct comparisons (and I actually only have the Tenore), but, my impression is, given good source and fit (both of which are more problematic with the AT than the Zero Audio, at least for me), the AT will win hands down, can do direct comparisons to the Tenore if you would like, but that will have to wait a bit because.....
  
*MY RHA'S HAVE ARRIVED!!*
  
 Came home, just unboxed, man, nice packaging, nice case, nice tip selection, listen tonight.
  
 As far as the Amazon DTs, bought them on impulse, certainly not essential to the (too large) headphone collection, if Amazon caught the typo and cancelled, wasn't meant to be, certainly not making a fuss.


----------



## doctorjazz

On a totally unrelated note-I'm walking with a group from my office to raise money for Breast Cancer,the Making Strides Walk, procedes will go to the American Cancer Society, the walk will be Sunday October 20, anyone who would like to make a contribution can PM me (you can even bet against me making it to the end of the walk!). Thanks very much.


----------



## doctorjazz

Last post on the Cancer walk-can skip the PM if wanted, go to makingstrideswalk.org/statenisland, then search for me (Jack Skowron), and follow the prompts (at least, I'm told that works_. Thanks again.


----------



## fnkcow

Thanks a lot ericp! Months of anticipation for the Dunus and you've put my mind at ease.
 Now looking forward to Sony XBA-H3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









​


----------



## dweaver

I am listening to a pair of Brainwavz R3 right now and they are extremely balanced with decent detail. The bass is definitely on the polite side but otherwise they are great in all other areas. Initially they were a bit off sounding as if they were missing detail but they have already started to open up. I will now let them burnin for a day or two to see how they change. Comfort wise I really like them and cable wise they are tanks. I am concerned about them staying put but haven't really started to play with different tips yet so won't judge them until then.

They have a similar signature to the Deltas but are much more detailed and technically proficient. The quality definitely makes up for the price difference if you can afford it. If interested but not sure buy the Delta as a preview of the sound signature.


----------



## ericp10

For those of you who think you're going to get a re-tuned  updated DN-1000, I received this email recently from Dunu's main online retailer (authorized):
  
  
  
 Hello my desr friend.
 sorry to told you the DN1000 only one version
 the DN1000 no updated version, 
 DUNU will be release DN2000 in November 
 is an updated version of DN1000
 the price will be different of course
 pelase just email me if you have any question and have a nice day
 thanks again 
 best regards


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> For those of you who think you're going to get a re-tuned  updated DN-1000, I received this email recently from Dunu's main online retailer (authorized):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Welp that is even better to know cuz there would be A LOT less confusion tbh. Great work as always meng.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> I am listening to a pair of Brainwavz R3 right now and they are extremely balanced with decent detail. The bass is definitely on the polite side but otherwise they are great in all other areas. Initially they were a bit off sounding as if they were missing detail but they have already started to open up. I will now let them burnin for a day or two to see how they change. Comfort wise I really like them and cable wise they are tanks. I am concerned about them staying put but haven't really started to play with different tips yet so won't judge them until then.
> 
> They have a similar signature to the Deltas but are much more detailed and technically proficient. The quality definitely makes up for the price difference if you can afford it. If interested but not sure buy the Delta as a preview of the sound signature.


 
 ^ Interesting as well, those "milk machines" as some mofo lovingly put it seems to be pretty nice.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> For those of you who think you're going to get a re-tuned  updated DN-1000, I received this email recently from Dunu's main online retailer (authorized):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for letting us know Eric. Can't believe they got a new one already...


----------



## Carlsan

Dunu DN2000 is 1000 better than the Dunu DN1000.
 Can hardly wait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, really, I mean, yes, for real...


----------



## quartertone

ericp10 said:


> So once again, I have to smash "we like something more because it's new" theory that some of you have.


 
 Glad to hear it! Now, if the M-200 just had a more normal build instead of those big ass hooks...


----------



## Hutnicks

quartertone said:


> Glad to hear it! Now, if the M-200 just had a more normal build instead of those big ass hooks...


 
  
 Well to be fair, they have to be shiny too


----------



## doctorjazz

Initial impression RHA, didn't sound great out of the box, detail there, but some haziness/film. Set them up for burn in tomorrow, see what happens.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Eric, you make me want those KEFs SO BAD!! I just need to convince myself that I don't need them


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> Glad to hear it! Now, if the M-200 just had a more normal build instead of those *big ass hooks*...


 
 Whatcha takin' 'bout meng these coat hangers are sexy as hell. Dem HOOKS are LOOKers fo' sho.
  

.... ahhh SEXCEE on ma ear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


hutnicks said:


> Well to be fair, they have to be shiny too


 
 Actually these M200 aren't shiny at all. Pretty nice industrial/ professional look to them. Feels like a BOSS with them big bats hanging on your ears. 
  


7s cameron said:


> Eric, you make me want those KEFs SO BAD!! I just need to convince myself that I don't need them


 
 That's what i said as well and look where i am now.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hangers, hooks and bats will get to ya', real BAD!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Whatcha takin' 'bout meng these coat hangers are sexy as hell. Dem HOOKS are LOOKers fo' sho.
> 
> 
> .... ahhh SEXCEE on ma ear.
> ...


 
  
 If they're stainless they're shiny. you just need better light. Lukewarm on the whole earhook thing as the only ones that ever fit were the beats. You can imagine my bitter chagrin over that. Can you say re-driver project.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> If they're stainless they're shiny. you just need better light. Lukewarm on the whole earhook thing as the only ones that ever fit were the beats. You can imagine my bitter chagrin over that. *Can you say re-driver project.*


 
 PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love to see you do it DO IT!!! 
  
 Nah they are "shiny" like mac book/ desktop type of shiny, again very subtle and professional/industrial looking.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> If they're stainless they're shiny. you just need better light. Lukewarm on the whole earhook thing as the only ones that ever fit were the beats. You can imagine my bitter chagrin over that. Can you say re-driver project.


 
 They're slightly matte with any lighting. Trust me, I love cats.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> They're slightly matte with any lighting. Trust me, I love cats.


 
 ^ Yeah you can no doubt trust this cat crack freak, he would know his cats...... ...... hanging it's nice silky fur on my m200 hangers. hoho


----------



## d marc0

Ey guys! Anyone tried the usb dacs by StonerAcoustics?
http://www.inearmatters.net/2013/10/impression-stoner-acoustics-ud110-tiny.html#more


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Ey guys! Anyone tried the usb dacs by StonerAcoustics?
> http://www.inearmatters.net/2013/10/impression-stoner-acoustics-ud110-tiny.html#more


 
 ^ Looks dangerous tbh.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Again with the pics. What? you in league with the cat crack worshipper?
  
 Tell the truth, the monoprice whatzzits with the nautilus shell housing are looking like a good donor. I cannot get them to insert properly for love nor money. I would use the cx300's but I fear they just don't have what it takes.. Altough beats with a Senni logo would probably be picworthy.


----------



## Hutnicks

d marc0 said:


> Ey guys! Anyone tried the usb dacs by StonerAcoustics?
> http://www.inearmatters.net/2013/10/impression-stoner-acoustics-ud110-tiny.html#more


 
  
  
 That looks to be the standard datasheet circuit at first glance. For 49 bucks it's hard to ignore. A used M audio Transit can be had for that and will give you kickazz sound, IF you can live with their software.


----------



## d marc0

hutnicks said:


> That looks to be the standard datasheet circuit at first glance. For 49 bucks it's hard to ignore. A used M audio Transit can be had for that and will give you kickazz sound, IF you can live with their software.


 
 hopefully I can gather more user impressions on it... checking out dedicated threads at the moment.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks dangerous tbh.


 
  
 That's what I thought as well...


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> *Again with the pics. What? you in league with the cat crack worshipper?*
> 
> Tell the truth, the monoprice whatzzits with the nautilus shell housing are looking like a good donor. I cannot get them to insert properly for love nor money. I would use the cx300's but I fear they just don't have what it takes.. Altough beats with a Senni logo would probably be picworthy.


 
 ^ CLEARLY that fool is swagga' jackin' me. But since it appears to be a request by popular demand, you got no other choice BUT to deliver on the goods now!!! PICS NOW!!! Or....


----------



## Hutnicks

d marc0 said:


> hopefully I can gather more user impressions on it... checking out dedicated threads at the moment.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought as well...


 
 No real danger there unless the heat shrink is poorly done. The 2 volt output does seem  a little over the top though.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ CLEARLY that fool is swagga' jackin' me. But since it appears to be a request by popular demand, you got no other choice BUT to deliver on the goods now!!! PICS NOW!!! Or....


 

 Good lord, now you're channeling Achmed. My god man, get out while you still can, you've been zombified!


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> Whatcha takin' 'bout meng these coat hangers are sexy as hell. Dem HOOKS are LOOKers fo' sho.
> 
> 
> .... ahhh SEXCEE on ma ear.
> ...


 
 That didn't get me hyped at all. Come on, you can do better than that!


----------



## ericp10

7s cameron said:


> Eric, you make me want those KEFs SO BAD!! I just need to convince myself that I don't need them


 
  
 I have the KEFs out today with my DK50. Takes more power to drive them (I mean volume), but they sound fantastic with the iBasso. I've actually been hoping that one of the newer IEMs would best the M200 in refinement and fit, but it hasn't happened. The M-200 is one of the best refined univesal IEMs to come out this year under $400, and I would say it is the best "refined" universal earphone I've heard this year under $300 (I'm only talking about 2013 releases I've heard). Is it the easiest to wear? No it isn't. I have to fiddle with it a bit to get positioned just right. The position of the M-200 in my ears is the difference between very good and outstanding sound from the KEF.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> I have the KEFs out today with my* DK50*. Takes more power to drive them (I mean volume), but they sound fantastic with the iBasso. I've actually been hoping that one of the newer IEMs would best the M200 in refinement and fit, but it hasn't happened. The M-200 is one of the best refined univesal IEMs to come out this year under $400, and I would say it is the best "refined" universal earphone I've heard this year under $300 (I'm only talking about 2013 releases I've heard). Is it the easiest to wear? No it isn't. I have to fiddle with it a bit to get positioned just right. The position of the M-200 in my ears is the difference between very good and outstanding sound from the KEF.


 
  
  
 just a note: it's DX50. you've done that several times and I thought I would point it out. sorry for my OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 As for the M200, I'm tempted by them, but new releases from sony and quite a high price of 200$ for iems with no detachable cable option are holding me from ordering them right away


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> just a note: it's DX50. you've done that several times and I thought I would point it out. sorry for my OCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're right and thank you. I know it but I don't know why I keep typing DK50. Must be something I'm working on in the back of my mind. So thanks, but know that since I actually have it I know what it is (unless I actually have the Chinese knockoff version .... lol). So if you know, and I know .... Hell, feel free to follow all of my posts with a correction post, nihonttoman! ...LOL .. I won't be offended!


----------



## waynes world

Chicoclom posted these interesting links in the X1 thread:
  
 Quote:


chicolom said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Philips's headphone future:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/visit-philips-research-labs
> http://www.headfonia.com/making-high-quality-headphones-philips-ilab-belgium/


----------



## Dsnuts

That was an awesome read. I am very interested in the new Fidelio L2..It don't surprise me their products sounds so damn good with all that RnD those guys did for the products. That is passion right there.


----------



## d marc0

The fidelio L2 looks promising. It will be interesting to compare with the new Sony mdr10. I'm guessing Philips FTW!


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts was right again>>> the CKS1000 sounds quite good with the DK50 (officially known as the DX50 >>>for my watcher...lol). The M200 and the DX50 are great together too.


----------



## ericp10

Listening to the Rolling Stones' Brown Sugar on the DX50 through the CKS1000. I dare you to try not to move!


----------



## waynes world

^ Cool! So as Ds alluded to, that combo has some meaning huh?
  
 Edit: all I needed to do was to read your first post!


----------



## ericp10

Damn! the DX50 just reminded how good the CKS1000 can be. Wow at the drums! And the bass too!


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## kova4a

Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time


----------



## EuphonicArin

kova4a said:


> Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time



I can't eat and listen to music anyways, it is way to annoying


----------



## ericp10

So basically the earphone that doesn't sound good on the DX50 is the Cardas. Believe it or not I don't hear enough bass when it's connected to the DX50.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time


 
  
 +
  


euphonicarin said:


> I can't eat and listen to music anyways, it is way to annoying


 
 = interesting device, but chewing gum would be extremely problematic as well.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time




Interesting. I might back it just to see how these sound.


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> So basically the earphone that doesn't sound good on the DX50 is the Cardas. Believe it or not I don't hear enough bass when it's connected to the DX50.


 
  
 Yeah, it sounded better out of the X3.


----------



## Kamakahah

kova4a said:


> Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time




I can only begin to imagine the terrible teeth clicking habbit that would form as a result of using these long-term.


----------



## UryuQuincy

What about the new ATH's ?


----------



## Hutnicks

kamakahah said:


> I can only begin to imagine the terrible teeth clicking habbit that would form as a result of using these long-term.


 
 Or what happens to your playlist on a very cold day.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts was right again>>> the CKS1000 sounds quite good with the DK50 (*officially known as the DX50 >>>for my watcher...lol). *The M200 and the DX50 are great together too.


 
  
  
 hahaha good one


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, update: plugged in the RHA MA750 for burn in, about 15 hours worth yesterday, then listened through X3/ALO National (speaking of brain lock, I seem to keep wanting to call these Continentals-maybe wishful thinking?). Sounding better, less "fog" or "film" noted, good bass, still not happy with the sound. Definitely better than before break in, but I still note a slight haziness, lack of clarity or openness compared to the other iem's I listen to. The do feel nice, though something bout the construction, metal and all, reminds me of a home do-t-yourself project. Haven't seen these mentioned in a whine, FOTM stuff, I guess. Anyone with similar experience? I'm still working on good fit//seal, may have to go to Complys (generally can do it with one of those, but like to see if I can get a fit with regular tips first). Are these iem's that need 100,000 hours of break in before the drivers loosten and the sound becomes magical? They did do some improving as noted with the first bout, will rehook them and see what happens tonight or tomorrow.
  
 On the dap front, I'm guessing DX50 has a better amp section than the X3, and that's why it drives some phones better...I've been using the X3 into the National most of the time, drives things like the AT 1K's very nicely, much better than the X3 alone. Had been using the silver cable that some got for X1 headphones for line out, saw Cardas mini to mini on Amazon for not much dinero, sounds better (small differences, of course, but more open/dark backgrounds, better instrument definition. Silver cable brighter, bigger but more "diffuse" sounding.)
  
 Anyone listen to the Meelectonic A161? Had them with me, waiting for my wife to finish yoga class so listened to it through X3. These are nice iems. Good inexpensive buy. (my younger daughter is in love with the 151's. I try to get her to listen to "better" headphones, she likes them but always wants to go back to the 151's)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

NEVER MIND. ha  gotta get back to testing my x1s  burning in...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

is there a way to use the x3 dac section only out without the x3 amp?  or are you just using it as a sac preamp into the continental?


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Btw did you see Split http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached?ref=category With that UI I bet you'll have really hard time eating and listening to music at the same time


 
  
 One thing is for sure...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
Split has style....







looking good...


----------



## doctorjazz

The bottom has a space for a mini cable (the headphone is on top), it's labeled "line out", should skip the amp. (there's also a "coax out" on top, not sure, I believe that would let you use it as a transport to an external DAC, but could be wrong about that one). I was looking at the X3 thread earlier, seems some people don't like the line out, has high output impedence and won't get along with every amp, I love the sound through my line out, use it that way most of the time.


----------



## doctorjazz

Taking my daughter and her friend to "fright night" at the local Six Flags/Great Adventure, bring my X3 and iem's to keep busy while she's doing her best to scare herself!


----------



## Dsnuts

I was just out and about on a windy day in Boulder Co. using my MA750s and X3. Don't know Doc I don't have any clarity issues with the MA750 at all. One thing I am understanding about the MA750. Because how the housing is designed like a horn. The driver has a direct shot into your ears and that stellar graph of the MA750 is based on that direct shot. Based on how your inner ears are these can sound. Off depending on how your inner canal is shaped..I have Medium size ears but my inner canal is big so I use large tips. UE tips does the job for me every time. Rin was trying out the MA750 and was saying that to him they have a V signature which is not the case at all on these.. But he also mentioned how double flange tips would actually help to correct the sound for him.
  
 In any case I would definitely try out some other tips. I usually go wider bore tips on more detailed phones..I never heard any veil at all on these from the first time I heard them to now. They do awesome out and about by the way.


----------



## dweaver

For fun I just did an A/B between the R3 and the KEF M200 on the Colin James tune "Down in the Bottom"

 The R3 has slightly more forward mids and ever so slightly more treble presence with slightly less bass presence and punch. If you want more neutrality the R3 is the more neutral of the 2 IEM's. If you want more bass impact then the KEF M200 is a better choice. Both IEM's offer similar levels of detail and refinement. This makes the R3 an excellent value considering it's quite a bit cheaper than the M200.

 Comfort wise I think the R3 is also a winner. Build wise I prefer the strain reliefs and the angled jack of the R3 as well but the KEF M200 does have a lot of refinement and high end materials in their construction as well.

 I will say though I like both IEM in regards to signature and can't say one is "better" than the other. They just offer slightly different signatures with similar levels of detail. But for those who are worried about the bass level of the KEF M200 or who own it and definitely find it has to much bass the R3 is an excellent alternative.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I just pulled the trigger on the DX50S so i can hear what all of you
 are hearing, research requires it.  does the MA750s provide a sound experience
 unique to the recent developments of the onkyos, 1ks, S2s etc???  with either
 the x3s or DX50s?  or are they just a side swipe to the best sounds or a good deal??
 wondering in new mexico, thanks DS, Doctor Jazz Danni Boii and everyone else
 on this amazing thread for your listening experiences....


----------



## doctorjazz

I was just out and about on a windy day in Boulder Co. using my MA750s and X3. Don't know Doc I don't have any clarity issues with the MA750 at all. One thing I am understanding about the MA750. Because how the housing is designed like a horn. The driver has a direct shot into your ears and that stellar graph of the MA750 is based on that direct shot. Based on how your inner ears are these can sound. Off depending on how your inner canal is shaped..I have Medium size ears but my inner canal is big so I use large tips. UE tips does the job for me every time. Rin was trying out the MA750 and was saying that to him they have a V signature which is not the case at all on these.. But he also mentioned how double flange tips would actually help to correct the sound for him.
 
In any case I would definitely try out some other tips. I usually go wider bore tips on more detailed phones..I never heard any veil at all on these from the first time I heard them to now. They do awesome out and about by the way.

I know it could be a fit issue... I prefer iems, which is ironic because I have difficulty getting a good fit, L canal is different size than the right, always have a hard time getting a seal. It's back on the ipod mini burning, I'm at Great Adventure Fright Night with my daughter and her friend. I'll play with more tips when I get home. 

Anyone who follows Audiophile press, the A & K 100 and 120 for rave reviews there, just sayin'

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctorjazz

The Absolute Sound is the magazine, forgot to mention. 

Amazes me that at points in my life, taking a car thousands of feet straight up, then dropping straight down at 150 mph would have seemed like a fun time. This is why we brought my daughter's friend along  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the DX50S so i can hear what all of you
> are hearing, research requires it.  does the MA750s provide a sound experience
> unique to the recent developments of the onkyos, 1ks, S2s etc???  with either
> the x3s or DX50s?  or are they just a side swipe to the best sounds or a good deal??
> ...


 
 I think they are more of a side dish from the S2s but excel on certain aspects over the S2 and visa versa. Are they a complete necessity? Not really but they are excellent for their entire package. I think I prefer the MA750 out an about vs the S2s. Your DX50 when you get it will give you a different sound over your X3 and phones like the CKS1K are astounding on the DX50.
  
 I actually prefer using the DX50s line out over the X3s. I use it with my 2tep amp for a much higher end sound over both the x3 and the DX50 alone. Now when I have the DX50 hooked up to the 2step that is when I much prefer the S2 to bring out every bit of amping the 2step can bring to the sound.
  
 The MA750 just out of my X3 or DX50 is very satisfactory when I want a simple set up and less to carry around.
  
 Keep them CKS1Ks on the burn. You will see what those will do for you once you get your DX50. Lol. I think only a hand full of people will know about this combo..Ericp learned about that last night.


----------



## doctorjazz

While I do tend to have fit problems, usually it affects bass and isolation, and I play until I get it... This is an unusual fit issue for me, but they are shaped differently than my other iems. They don't look as unusual as iems with chambers, but they're extremely short /stubby. Looking at them, figured fit would be a cinch, but it didn't work out that way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctorjazz

DX 50 is tempting... I'm waiting for my HiSound Anniversary III to come back to papa from China, though who knows how long it will take. Hangin' out, X3 into Gratitude, Albare on, who is one hell of a jazz guitarist., lines incredibly long, lotta time to kill waiting just for 1 ride. Tough, this Daddy business 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks doctorjazz for the detailed responses to my queries.  Its great to hear
 how you (as well as DS and others) have heard specific combinations that
 interact synergistically and bring out the best in various discovered discoveries
 on this thread!   FABULOUS INFORMATION, true research!!  you
 are audionauts exploring the boundries of sound and technology!


----------



## doctorjazz

Headphones, the final frontier, this is the mission of the starship Head-Fi to boldly go on a mission to inner space where no audiophiles have gone before... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctorjazz

(music swelling here!) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctorjazz

(definitely have too much time on my hands :-D 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nick n

hutnicks said:


> No real danger there unless the heat shrink is poorly done. The 2 volt output does seem  a little over the top though.


 
 2 Volts, that's the sort of standard DAC output signalvoltage to feed the source properly.  Are you guys plugging headphones directly into these things? Is that their intended purpose? I forget, and me being too lazy now also doesn't help/ Guess I'll go see.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> 2 Volts, that's the sort of standard DAC output signalvoltage to feed the source properly.  Are you guys plugging headphones directly into these things? Is that their intended purpose? I forget, and me being too lazy now also doesn't help/ Guess I'll go see.


 
 Somewhere in the copy it mentions it is not meant to drive headphones directly. Then again it also says that volume is easily software controlled.
  
 It just kind of scares me that it is just heat shrunk with no real markings and an all to easy to plug and pop a headphone into 1/8 jack. Might push a set of orthos well though


----------



## nick n

hahah Yes good points all around. Thanks for confirming that info i looked a bit I guess not hard enough. So just meant to feed an external amp then.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> hahah Yes good points all around. Thanks for confirming that info i looked a bit I guess not hard enough. So just meant to feed an external amp then.


 
 Or perhaps a resistor network originally designed for the azzend of a speaker amp but put into service as an attenuator...........


----------



## nick n

not needing a Dac here but was wanting to clarify this for folks here so they don't get grief  ordering one thinking it's like the Eledac for can inputs.  The heat of the moment in here can get HOT at times. So much temptation.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> not needing a Dac here but was wanting to clarify this for folks here so they don't get grief  ordering one thinking it's like the Eledac for can inputs.  The heat of the moment in here can get HOT at times. So much temptation.


 
 Particularly in the sub 100 dollar arena. The words "No Brainer" seem made for it.
  
 Although the more I think of it a project dac with a built in attenuation system, intrigues me.


----------



## raisedbywolves

is there a good comparison between the kef m200's and hifiman re-400's anywhere in the thread? i'm going through a little upgraditis and wanna try something new. hopefully something as versatile as the re-400's for multiple genres but maybe more engaging.


----------



## DannyBai

As a huge Hifiman fan, I didn't particularly care for the RE400's. Mainly in the treble region. They are still a fantastic earphone but if they tuned the midrange and the treble same as the RE272 and kept the RE400 bass, that would have been great. 

The M200 will give more bass, especially in the sub-bass region. I'm not about to go into details on the rest since I haven't heard the 400's in awhile but the M200's are going to be less flat sounding and more colored compared. I think it's more engaging and agrees with most genres of music without being artificial sounding. Definitely a bigger, bolder sound which you might find better or worse.


----------



## sfwalcer

raisedbywolves said:


> is there a good comparison between the kef m200's and hifiman re-400's anywhere in the thread? i'm going through a little upgraditis and wanna try something new. hopefully something as versatile as the re-400's for multiple genres but maybe more engaging.


 
 ^ Welp to sum what little comparo between the two i have read: the re-400s is boringggggggggggg neutral sounding with a flatter sound, treble a bit rolled off, seems to be a down grade from their old lineups, but there is more bass presence etc. The m200 is more bass heavy yet is very balanced as well, with really forward/ lush mids and great treble extension as well.
  
 This is what i have gathered, but i have never heard the REs, nor any hifiman product tbh so.....


----------



## sfwalcer

What Danny said. haha


----------



## raisedbywolves

dannybai said:


> As a huge Hifiman fan, I didn't particularly care for the RE400's. Mainly in the treble region. They are still a fantastic earphone but if they tuned the midrange and the treble same as the RE272 and kept the RE400 bass, that would have been great.
> 
> The M200 will give more bass, especially in the sub-bass region. I'm not about to go into details on the rest since I haven't heard the 400's in awhile but the M200's are going to be less flat sounding and more colored compared. I think it's more engaging and agrees with most genres of music without being artificial sounding. Definitely a bigger, bolder sound which you might find better or worse.


 
  

 well, genre versatility is pretty important to be so i tend to prefer more uncolored/neutral iem's for the most part. more sub bass would be appreciated. all in all though, given the trickiness with the fit issues with kef m200's i'm not sure if they're worth the upgrade. the new brainwavz sound interesting but i'm generally not a fan of bright earphones so i'm not sure.


----------



## DannyBai

Fit is an issue with several people but there are many without issues as well. Like sf said, these don't lack in any part of the sound, it's well balanced but adds that fun and engagement factor. It will be something different over the 400 which might be nice to grab when you feel like it.


----------



## raisedbywolves

dannybai said:


> Fit is an issue with several people but there are many without issues as well. Like sf said, these don't lack in any part of the sound, it's well balanced but adds that fun and engagement factor. It will be something different over the 400 which might be nice to grab when you feel like it.


 
  

 yeah, i'll think about it. might be nice to have something with a little more punch.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, update on the RHA's (I know many of you couldn't sleep waiting for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...)
 Gave it another day break in, changed to Comply tips (I think these are my go-to's whenever I have a fit issue, which is often). The haze is gone! Nice sounding iem. Haven't done any of these head to head comparisons, just happy to hear nice, clear, open sound. Not sure, either fit, or angle I had them in at (which relates to fit, struggling to get them in properly), or burn in, or the phase of the moon...Definitely worthwhile, though. 
 Out walking the dog, X3/Cardas/National/M-L Mykros...have I said how nice these are in a while? Definitely not bass head phones (have the AT 1K in now, these are BASS IEM'S!!!). Lose more bass outdoors than indoors, where they still aren't killer bass phones, but have sharp, tuneful bass there, and SUCH DETAIL!!!
 Anyway, to beat some subjects to death (if they're not already dead), the AT 1K's were a real struggle for me, fit, sound, all coming together now. I agree with DS (and others) that these don't sound great through the X3. Using it line out as I mentioned above is a whole other matter, they ROCK!!! Clear, open, detail, of course that BASS-but it doesn't overwhelm, just swing like mad. This is when I began to think the amp section of the X3 was not up to the rest of the dap, especially the comparisons to the iBasso DX50, which much drive the AT's better. Of course, could be other things, a specific synergy, maybe my X3/National has it's own idiosyncratic synergy, Makes me wonder what the higher end daps sound like, the A & K, iBasso DX100, Hifiman 900, upcoming Sony, which I'd expect to be a killer. Too bad no way to audition these where I am, at least not that I know of; these all involve a bit more outlay of green, not as easy to just experiment with as the $200 daps (still money, of course, but much easier to play with than the $8-1200 the next level play at).
  
 (in case anyone was curious-a small bit of Cardas goodness, mini to mini connector if you need such a thing, about $20 purchase at Amazon, worthwhile IMO), CARDAS HPI Audiophile Interconnect Cable Adapter Male 1/8" 3.5mm TRS Mini-Plug)
  
 Great Alt Country duo, my morning listening...
  

  
 Switched to this to listen to the AT's, as I mention ad nauseum, one of the best Power Pop bands EVER.

  
 (True dat)


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad you are finally able to hear the MA750s in their full sound..I do enjoy them much. I think it has to be one of the best iems for the cash this year.
  
 As far as why the X3 by itself has a negative effect on the CKS1K. It is the sound signature of the DAP that don't agree with the CKS1K.  The X3 is a very dynamic musical sounding Dap meaning it has emphasis in a slightly forward mid range and boosted bass. Add a similar sound signature of the CKS1K and you have a sound that is too forward with too big of a bass end. Makes the sound nasty and unrefined. The X3 is more akin to an old school stereo sound to my ears vs leaning toward a more neutral sound which is more the flavor of the DX50.
  
 If I was to choose one out of the two, that is a big toss up because to me it is awesome how both daps have a complete different take on the WM8740 chip. Both amp sections brings a different flavor all together.. I much prefer neutral sounding phones with my X3 and more colored phones with the DX50..

 The reason why phones like the CKS1K, FXZ00 and I bet the M200 as well sounds exceptionally excellent on the DX50 is because the Dap don't add any more coloration to the stock sound of these phones and in return makes them shine.
  
 This may sound like the better choice out of the 2 popular daps due the less colored presentation on it's sound but the X3 using the right phones is just as good if not better than listening to a full blown hi end stereo at your home. I think either way it is more to love about our hobby. To me the more flavoring choices the better..Especially for guys that enjoy all types of music genres.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't disagree, just drilling down a bit...I get the same impression of the 1K through the X3, didn't like it, put them away for a bit. The X3/Cardas/National combo though, makes them sing. Have you tried the X3 line out into one of your better amps? Curious if you notice the same thing. Of course, could be synergy again, the X3/ALO National may have a thing going, haven't tried it with other amps. It does make me suspect the difference is in the amp part, though, whether it is coloration, power, or something else, as bypassing it makes it great sounding in my set up. (in other words, the DAC is 1st rate, the amp is very nice, but has some issues of some sort).


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes I have. I used my X3 and 2Stepdance amp. It sounds great for just about all my phones using this combo but I have to admit I actually like the DX50 line out more so, just because I can control the volume in line out mode using the player. Both sound great through line out though. I think your right. I recognize the amped sound of the X3. I also own the Fiio E11 which also has similar sound qualities as the amp portion of the X3. The "Fiio house sound" I suppose bypassing the amp portion and using higher end amps is always an option.. Speaking of.
  
 I ended up getting both of these.
  
  


  
 I am eager to hear how these silver cables do with my X1 and the L interconnects with my DX50 and 2Step. Will report when I get both.


----------



## quartertone

Anyone with the MA750 and the Brainwavz R3, how do the detail and soundstage compare? I'm assuming the MA750 are bassier.


----------



## Dsnuts

The R3 has the more stage both in depth and width, they kinda sound like an open phone because it uses 2 chambers with that big housing, but it is the MA750 that has the more details to my ears..The stage is average on the MA750 but has really good depth in the sound however.  Bass is more defined on the MA750 as well. It is that airy sound of the S3 people will like, makes vocals stand out. It is more of the clarity, imagery, balance of the MA750 that is solid on the MA750.
  
 If you like your sound tight, dynamic, clean go with the MA750
  
 If you want a big spacious layered presentation in sound, try out the R3.
  
 Both have a neutral tilt to their sounds, Both builds are absolutely solid, The R3 does have the better isolation of the two.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Yes I have. I used my X3 and 2Stepdance amp. It sounds great for just about all my phones using this combo but I have to admit I actually like the DX50 line out more so, just because I can control the volume in line out mode using the player. Both sound great through line out though. I think your right. I recognize the amped sound of the X3. I also own the Fiio E11 which also has similar sound qualities as the amp portion of the X3. The "Fiio house sound" I suppose bypassing the amp portion and using higher end amps is always an option.. Speaking of.
> 
> I ended up getting both of these.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice cables, have the long one, as you know. Had been using it as my Line out connector for the X3, but it has been supplanted by the Cardas mentioned previoulsy (does sound great, though, much improvement over generic connector). Curious what you think.


----------



## quartertone

dsnuts said:


> The R3 has the more stage both in depth and width, they kinda sound like an open phone because it uses 2 chambers with that big housing, but it is the MA750 that has the more details to my ears..The stage is average on the MA750 but has really good depth in the sound however.  Bass is more defined on the MA750 as well. It is that airy sound of the S3 people will like, makes vocals stand out. It is more of the clarity, imagery, balance of the MA750 that is solid on the MA750.
> 
> If you like your sound tight, dynamic, clean go with the MA750
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## doctorjazz

DS-There is a practical point to all of this, of course...if I read you correctly (and correct me if I'm not), once you go to line out, the main improvement of the iBasso is convenience, being able to use the dap volume control (means to me volume is controlled in the digital domain). Certainly there is a convenience factor in that, as well as not having to attach and drag around a portable amp, but as I'm doing that 90% of the time with the X3 and I'm OK with it,makes the need for the iBasso less pressing (can save for one of those rediculously expensive daps I mentioned, or just live happily ever after with what I've got...YEAH, RIGHT).


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the line out of both are comparable though I did read a report on another thread how the DX50 does have a cleaner line out but I can't distinguish that between the two from what I am hearing. I can use the volume controls on the DX50 in line out mode but that is really a non factor as you can just lower your volume through your amp. That volume comes in handy when I have my DX50 and 2Step stacked though so more convenient.The reason why you would want to get a DX50 is if  you want a more neutral sounding Dap over the X3 which you can easily do by using line out to another more neutral amp. So not a real necessity...I was gonna go for the X5 but decided to try out the DX50 as I had a feeling it was going to be more neutral in sound based on early reports. Between the 2 daps it covers all the various cans and earphones I own perfectly so it was worth it for me. 
  
 I do like the X3 line out in my car using an Aux cable over the DX50. Seems to put out more volume out of the 2.
  
 Just a guess but I have a feeling the X5 will sound more closer to the DX50 than the X3. More neutral but should be a higher quality sound over the DX50 with a better bass end and a richer sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes I bought one for the team.. Will see if these actually can hold 64 gigs of music. Lol. I had to do it for science as I was at a target last night and was not going pay $100. Will report back. Fingers crossed. http://www.ebay.com/itm/64GB-MICRO-SD-TF-MEMORY-CARD-WITH-ADAPTER-KINGSTON-64-GB-/380736553904


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Yes I bought one for the team.. Will see if these actually can hold 64 gigs of music. Lol. I had to do it for science as I was at a target last night and was not going pay $100. Will report back. Fingers crossed. http://www.ebay.com/itm/64GB-MICRO-SD-TF-MEMORY-CARD-WITH-ADAPTER-KINGSTON-64-GB-/380736553904


 
 I'm almost sure that is a fake, but in a miraculous event where it isn't, you'll be a lucky owner of 64 GB microsd card for only 20$


----------



## n0str3ss

dsnuts said:


> Yes I bought one for the team.. Will see if these actually can hold 64 gigs of music. Lol. I had to do it for science as I was at a target last night and was not going pay $100. Will report back. Fingers crossed. http://www.ebay.com/itm/64GB-MICRO-SD-TF-MEMORY-CARD-WITH-ADAPTER-KINGSTON-64-GB-/380736553904


 
  
 You sure are a team player. Give me a brohug


----------



## n0str3ss

No homo when there is a genuine 64gbs card in the middle


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Don't disagree, just drilling down a bit...I get the same impression of the 1K through the X3, didn't like it, put them away for a bit. *The X3/Cardas/National combo though, makes them sing.* Have you tried the X3 line out into one of your better amps? Curious if you notice the same thing. Of course, could be synergy again, the X3/ALO National may have a thing going, haven't tried it with other amps. It does make me suspect the difference is in the amp part, though, whether it is coloration, power, or something else, as bypassing it makes it great sounding in my set up. (in other words, the DAC is 1st rate, the amp is very nice, but has some issues of some sort).


 
  
 If I'm no at 100 hours on the Cardas,I'm pretty damn close. The more you burn them in the less basshead the IEM sounds. It's more mid-centric, but with more bass than the RE400. Lots of space and detail. It's best when adequately amped. I have settled on an Audiofly wide AF56 tip (I still find the wider the tip the better the sound on the EM5813.


----------



## ericp10

V6 with the BTG silver plated cable and DX50 is an excellent combination.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't disagree, just drilling down a bit...I get the same impression of the 1K through the X3, didn't like it, put them away for a bit. *The X3/Cardas/National combo though, makes them sing.* Have you tried the X3 line out into one of your better amps? Curious if you notice the same thing. Of course, could be synergy again, the X3/ALO National may have a thing going, haven't tried it with other amps. It does make me suspect the difference is in the amp part, though, whether it is coloration, power, or something else, as bypassing it makes it great sounding in my set up. (in other words, the DAC is 1st rate, the amp is very nice, but has some issues of some sort).
> ...




The Cardas I meant is the Cardas mini to mini interconnect, not too expensive on Amazon. The iem is on my wish list, one of these days.
The BTG cable was what I was using between the X3 and the ALO National, it was really nice, but the Cardas has supplanted wit.

What a shoot out, Dallas vs Denver, who'd a thunk...looks like it might be over, though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Went to a fun show today...Honeymoon In Vegas, doing a run at the Paper Mill Theater, before going to Broadway. tony Danza, fun show! Got a standing ovation, which isn't so unusual, but half the audience @ Paper Mill is elderly, and I didn't think they COULD get up...at least it meant much more than the usual standing ovation would!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

had to actually put down my headphone rigs to see the second half of that game DALLAS VS DENVER
 one of the great offensive NFL games of all times...wow, too bad anybody had to lose...but the Broncos
 came through at the end...what spectacular passing and catching by both teams....five stars....
  
 back at the rig, the ONKYOS ism are singing through the new E12 and sounding very dynamic and rich
 theyve dropped off the discovdry radar, but im holding on to mine even as i burn in the X1s and the 1Ks
 and wait for the DX50....glorious headphone daze.....


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

dsnuts said:


> Yes I bought one for the team.. Will see if these actually can hold 64 gigs of music. Lol. I had to do it for science as I was at a target last night and was not going pay $100. Will report back. Fingers crossed. http://www.ebay.com/itm/64GB-MICRO-SD-TF-MEMORY-CARD-WITH-ADAPTER-KINGSTON-64-GB-/380736553904


 
  
 My experience with cheap Micro SD cards is they do not last long. Last year I bought a "Samsung" 32gb Class 10 Micro SD of ebay, it was about half the price that an actual samsung would be, it worked perfectly to its rated capacity and speed, but it just died after several months. I think the cheap SD cards are made from sub par flash memory and are not gonna last to long.


----------



## Zalithian

Yeah I wouldn't buy one of those. I've heard many stories of the speeds being slow (ie fake class 10) and reliability issues. But still, good luck


----------



## kova4a

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> My experience with cheap Micro SD cards is they do not last long. Last year I bought a "Samsung" 32gb Class 10 Micro SD of ebay, it was about half the price that an actual samsung would be, it worked perfectly to its rated capacity and speed, but it just died after several months. I think the cheap SD cards are made from sub par flash memory and are not gonna last to long.


 
  
 Nah, that's not the main problem. The problem is that most cards branded like 64GB are usually rebranded 2-4GB cards that can't hold that much memory in reality. Price is not such a factor. Actually, I've had issues with Sandisk cards and I've had both a 32GB and a 64GB micro sd cards locked and just becoming unusable after a very short time and both were $90+ at the time I bought them. I would have never said this a few years ago but adata are just destroying sandisk with their quality.


----------



## ericp10

So let me say this right quick. I have the R3 in my ears (thanks to the head-fier who let me sample it). It's so close to being something special from first listening, but it isn't quite there. There is an annoying echo in the vocals that needs to be fix. For the most part, it's a pretty nice and unique sounding IEM. Much more refined than the R1. And ironically, I'm one of the few who really liked the R1, just felt it needed to be refined more. Anyway, I have the R3 and another brainwavz to sample (I'm not sure which model it is). More thoughts later.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, the R3 is so comfortable to me, but talking about Frankenstein bolts! The TF10 has nothing on these! lol  ... Yet, I would still wear it out in public (I have no shame). lol


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Oh, the R3 is so comfortable to me, but talking about Frankenstein bolts! The TF10 has nothing on these! lol  ... Yet, I would still wear it out in public (I have no shame). lol


 
  
  
 So says the guy that won't wear his M500's out in public! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just teasing.. I haven't worn mine out in public yet, so I can't talk!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> So says the guy that won't wear his M500's out in public!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 lol


----------



## dweaver

The R3 looks like bombs hanging in the ear LOL.

I like their sound but they are definitely on the polite side. More for longer listening sessions where you don't want to be fatigued from wearing them.


----------



## blueangel2323

dweaver said:


> The R3 looks like bombs hanging in the ear LOL.
> 
> I like their sound but they are definitely on the polite side. More for longer listening sessions where you don't want to be fatigued from wearing them.


 
  
 They'd look great with a full portable rig strapped to your arm, especially in the airport.


----------



## n0str3ss

blueangel2323 said:


> They'd look great with a full portable rig strapped to your arm, especially in the airport.


 
 I know right.


----------



## kova4a

blueangel2323 said:


> They'd look great with a full portable rig strapped to your arm, especially in the airport.


 
  
 Better yet strapped to your chest.


----------



## n0str3ss

kova4a said:


> Better yet strapped to your chest.


 
 And why use rubber bands to keep everything together, just wrap the whole thing with a watch and some plastic wires


----------



## kova4a

n0str3ss said:


> And why use rubber bands to keep everything together, just wrap the whole thing with a watch and some plastic wires


 
  
 It's a well-known fact that most audiophile DAPs don't have a clock, so you might as well strap a watch to them for convenience.


----------



## ericp10

The DN-1000 is breaking in nicely, fellas. I'm on the silver rings and that bass is kicking my A!! Yes! Good deep solid full bass with a good punch, yet it's not obscuring the mids at all. And high-hats are sizzling on some of my favorite jazz tunes. Again, a much fuller sound than the H-200 (and not as warm).


----------



## ericp10

This and the DN-1000 ..... yes!


----------



## doctorjazz

Can't resist...J-E-T-S. Jets Jets Jets!!!!!!


----------



## Libertad

A while back i posted about a completly under the radar studio monitor the MX10 from JVC that i had coming in. Well I got them and let them baked alittle with burn in and it is deffinetly a discovery. They only seem to be availible to us headfiers in the US as an import for now for about $200 USD which for what im hearing they probably could charge much more. So here are my quick impressions I used my phone (Galaxy S4) and my PC (both of which are just not doing these cans justice) with mostly 320bitrate MP3s and FLAC i listened to 5 finger death punch Infected mushroom Skrillex Phill Collins G&R just to name a few  the cans i used for reference are the populare and discover thread stable the JVC S400 modded with a semi open cup mod foam baffle insert and memory foam stuffed pads. ~the MX10 utterly destroys them in evey possible way
  
 some basic specs

Output sound pressure level108dB/1mWFrequency Response10Hz ~ 28,000 HzImpedance56ΩMaximum permissible input1,500 mW (IEC ※)
  
  
 The short they are AMAZING just uhhhh i love them lol!
  
  
 The long
  
 The sound in general: Very musical and engaging but not overly so  just right it seems. Very neutral across the board but a very detailed and natural sound. Very clear and ridiculously revealing. (my source is being torn to bits hardcore and the phones show it) but there still so easy on the ears i just get lost in the music now and not listening to how the phones are sounding.
  
 Treble: Sweet extended fast and soft not harsh at all very easy on the ears
  
 Mids: liquid smooth or rough completely depending on the recording. VERY transparent and very layered and fast
  
 Bass: Rich and detailed. Just enough weight to hear it all but not enough to blow your brains out unless you crank up the volume...then it will. 
  
 sound-stage: a good deal bigger than the S400 it feels and very accurate gaming is very precise on all axis its just weird how i know were gun fire is coming from or where teammates are moving and music sounds spaced out a little not just a wall of sound in my head.
  
 Imagery: layered and with depth i can easily just pay attention to a particular sound in a song or part of it and just listen to the whole very nice separation.
  
 detail: good very good definitely too good. I can see how bad my on board audio is and my phone that once sounded good sounds thin now hile the computer seems veiled i can hear the "jitter" that the comes with a noisy source now and i can tell that these need a much better source to shine but they still sound excellent with what i have.
  
 timbre: Very natural. Strikingly real sounding and not at all artificial. Cymbal and drums have a very real sound to them along with every instrument and note. Videos sound natural with definition
  
 build: solid and they feel well made the cups are part tough plastic and some kind of metal. The leather band is nice not to firm and not to soft the pads feel cheap though and squishy ill need to get some thicker ones. The drivers have a weird metal housing which is marketed as a sound diffuser(had to dig DEEP into google to get that info). These are not CNT drivers as i once thought but run of the mill material just insaine tunning it seems.
  
 comfort: way better that  the S400 the ears get a little hot after along time but that normal with fake leather. The ears do hurt a little after long use since the cups are very shallow i feel the thicker pads will fix this. Not a deal breaker for me though still pretty comfy


----------



## sfwalcer

^ HOLY CRAP $200!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I did some reading on these JVCs. They are getting rave reviews in Japan. A little unknown monitor headphone not too many know about. They seem to be the real deal as far as sound goes. Which does not surprise me given these are made for serious audio production. It is a shame they went cheap on the padding on these. I think SRH840 pads should do the trick. Good stuff my friend. Unknown headphones go unnoticed until us crazy enthusiasts discover them..These seem to be a nice alternative to Shure and Audio Technica monitor cans. I bet they sound even nicer.


----------



## TwinQY

The pads look awful - do you think there'd be any potential alternatives that'd fit?
  
 Otherwise I found some measurements on them - http://en.goldenears.net/16638 - as a <relative> baseline, since there's not a lot of impresions on it.
 Quite decent, some roll-off, but quite honestly it looks good enough that it shouldn't matter.
 Nice find. Price is a bit high but maybe it'll drop...


----------



## Libertad

My source isnt really scratching what these things can do ATM but i am getting an HT omega eClaro sound card later this month so i can see what itll do but im deffinetly making some nicer pads on my short list on my SIHTH list lol


----------



## blueangel2323

Interesting find. They look kinda like the person child of the Sony 7506 and the Shure 440, with the awful M-Audio Q40 pads thrown on them. I wonder if they'll ever (officially) make it to North America.


----------



## nihontoman

blueangel2323 said:


> Interesting find. They look kinda like the person child of the Sony 7506 and the Shure 440, with the awful M-Audio Q40 pads thrown on them. I wonder if they'll ever (officially) make it to North America.


 
  
 as they are quite an old model, I doubt they'll get any official release in U.S...


----------



## Libertad

Dont think this will be release in the U.S sadly
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it does kinduv look like the 7506. I just like the red and blue rings on the cups its totally meant as a functional mark but it does add flare


----------



## waynes world

They've been around for a little while, but here's a discovery for me... AKG K240 sextett LP's:
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/two-vintage-akg-headphones-k240-sextett-and-k340-electrostatic-dynamic
  

  
 They are only 35 years old lol, but they sound great! My dusty buddy nick had lent those dusty bad boys to me a while ago, but I was too pre-occupied with my other new toys to spend much time with them. But finally I did, and I realized how just wonderful they sound (off of a good amp). So now they are mine, all mine, and I am enjoying them very much


----------



## Libertad

Them 240 i feel just dont get the love they desserve. A good friend of mine had a pair using them for recording.  He loved them so much that he used for music as well, had a listen and they had gorgeus mids.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

new killer combination:  c3 amped by rsa hornet output to  ZERO AUDIO TENORES
 spectacularly fluid. cohesive, and rocked my world/   tried about ten different combos
 while watching baseball playoffs and this one was so amazing that i closed my eyes
 for an hour and missed the game!


----------



## Libertad

Pads problem solved 
  
 while gaming with the cans i used my razor megaladon headset for my mic (weird i know having one set and another around your neck but it worked out great)
  
 Then i noticed that the razors had pads velor pads...pads i wanted on my MX10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i took them off and found that like the MX10s they had a little foam disk around the driver that was removable and it fits like a glove over the foam ring around the MX10s driver. Well they are alittle hard to put on but the pads do indeed fit nice and snug on the MX10s and soooooooo much more comfortable now dont even realize i have em on now. Here are some pics comparing them to the old pads.


----------



## nihontoman

did the sound change in any way?


----------



## Libertad

nihontoman said:


> did the sound change in any way?


 
  
 It lost some impact it seems but the sound seems more spacious. The treble comes through alittle more now still not at all harsh or hot and listening to thrift shop on these now the bass isn't sacrificed.


----------



## dweaver

OK people I don't do much hyping around here but after being stunned by a demo of the Monster nPulse over ear headphone I found out I could buy a pair for around $100 off eBay. So I put in an offer for a black pair for $85 and won the bid.

I have to say at $100 these are an absolute STEAL and even at their retail I think they are a good deal. They have massive bass with no compromise in the treble and midrange. The sound stage is compelling and for a full size headphone they have a portable friendly cable that will work with any smartphone and the seem pretty solidly built as well. The bass is massive but controlled and the,mids are very revealing. To be blunt they are everything I have been looking for in a bass heavy headphone.

I know my posts don't have a strong following in this thread but for love of... Well the music I hope 1 or 2 of the big posters in this give these a try. They are insanely good bang for the buck if you can snag a pair for the $100 point.

here is another thread in the FS forum on them http://www.head-fi.org/t/668530/surprised-monster-ncredible-n-pulse-are-kicking-my-general-musings-impressions-reviews-etc-thread.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> new killer combination:  c3 amped by rsa hornet output to  ZERO AUDIO TENORES
> spectacularly fluid. cohesive, and rocked my world/   tried about ten different combos
> while watching baseball playoffs and this one was so amazing that i closed my eyes
> for an hour and missed the game!


 
 Curious about the C3-I know Wayne has one and seems to like it very much. Right now kicking around an offer at the site-that-shall-not-be-mentioned for the A & K AK100, still not cheap, though...


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> OK people I don't do much hyping around here but after being stunned by a demo of the Monster nPulse over ear headphone I found out I could buy a pair for around $100 off eBay. So I put in an offer for a black pair for $85 and won the bid.
> 
> I have to say at $100 these are an absolute STEAL and even at their retail I think they are a good deal. They have massive bass with no compromise in the treble and midrange. The sound stage is compelling and for a full size headphone they have a portable friendly cable that will work with any smartphone and the seem pretty solidly built as well. The bass is massive but controlled and the,mids are very revealing. To be blunt they are everything I have been looking for in a bass heavy headphone.
> 
> ...


 
 Tempting.


----------



## TwinQY

libertad said:


>


 


libertad said:


> It lost some impact it seems but the sound seems more spacious. The treble comes through alittle more now still not at all harsh or hot and listening to thrift shop on these now the bass isn't sacrificed.


 
 That sounds sweet, looks sweet as well. Keep updating!
 Did you try cracking the thing open (I see there are screws) and seeing what sort of damping, if any, they have on the cup enclosure? Something about the looks of the inside reminds me of my HD428s....


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> Tempting.


They are comfortable as well. I will post back what they are like when worn for a couple of hours in regards to heat. They have enough clamp to be not bad for isolation but the pads are soft enough they don't feel uncomfortable from a pressure perspective.


----------



## nick n

Wayne please I am trying to forget what has happened there with those AKG's.
*Fast distract me with some other new thing.*
 Pretty sure I'll end up with another down the road. Pretty crazy the radiators self adjust at certain bass ranges to level things out, and some pretty crazy comments there too.
  
 Keeping with the discovery aspect, someone might want to check out the *Sound Warrior SW-HP10* ( Shirosh!ta industry ). Seem to be getting interesting reviews. Japan only of course. And actually MADE in Japan too.
  http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/sw-hp10.html
  
 The only thread here on this thing, been tempted it keeps rearing its head every few weeks in my Yahoo japan searches.
 Could it be portable, sure why not.
 many other links in here.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/671452/ridiculously-amazing-headphone-sound-warrior-sw-hp-10
  
 the link is purposely disjointed in the first post there I can't get it to link up here.  oh well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Looked at the post, does sound interesting...


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Keeping with the discovery aspect, someone might want to check out the *Sound Warrior SW-HP10* ( Shirosh!ta industry ). Seem to be getting interesting reviews. Japan only of course. And actually MADE in Japan too.
> http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/sw-hp10.html


 
 Nice FR....? Still not sure what compensation they use, like I mentioned to ya last time.
  
 Good reviews though, for sure.
  
 No funny Chinglish printed on the cups though,


----------



## nick n

yeah who knows, I think they supposedly worried about sound over build, though sort of thing I'd have to hear myself. Digging tose pads though.
  
 Any new IEM's yet anyone?   c'mon don't keep us all waiting. 
  
 Maybe they used the _*Financial Compensation*_ for that graph like many others do


----------



## waynes world

Hey Nick! What happened is that I somehow ended up with dusty headphones that some consider to be the best vintage (pre 1980) headphones!  

http://www.head-fi.org/t/383391/what-are-the-best-vintage-headphones-pre-1980/60_30#post_5044429


----------



## nick n

no dust last I checked on them, not a spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 I'll have to use these now i suppose.
  
  
 Find me some interesting iems.  Would you consider those VSD's to be worthy stlll.(<poor phrasing ready to get flamed. ) Was eyeing up those limited edition ones @ 80 ohms.  My auditory memory is untrustworthy except in regards to the CKS1000, and i realize you have the VSD1, so are they better sound quality than the Lethals and how close to the CKS, roughly of course. I do realize the VSD limited's are going to be different slightly.  
  
 Sort of the only baselines I can share with what you have. Anything there is appreciated.  Shipping is going to make or break that I have a feeling. Also the $65 FXT90 sale is weighing heavily.


----------



## Libertad

twinqy said:


> That sounds sweet, looks sweet as well. Keep updating!
> Did you try cracking the thing open (I see there are screws) and seeing what sort of damping, if any, they have on the cup enclosure? Something about the looks of the inside reminds me of my HD428s....


 
  
 i cheated i found a pic on the web because im affraid ill damage them 




  
 heres is the link to the site i found the pic its an interesting read but im not sure how well google translated it lol http://www.itmedia.co.jp/lifestyle/articles/1102/07/news119.html#l_ts_jvcmoni02.jpg


----------



## ericp10

The MA750i isn't the best earphone I own right now, but it is one of the best in having great synergy with the DX50 DAP.


----------



## koreanzombie

ericp10 said:


> The MA750i isn't the best earphone I own right now, but it is one of the best in having great synergy with the DX50 DAP.


 
  
 Which earphones do you own right now that are better than the ma750i?


----------



## ericp10

koreanzombie said:


> Which earphones do you own right now that are better than the ma750i?


 
  
 Universals I own right now that I think are better than the MA750i (overall, because some earphones are better than others in certain areas):
  
 Cardas EM5813,
 M-200
 DN-1000
  
  
  
 The S2 and CKS1000 are a little less to my ears, but still very good IEMs.


----------



## mochill

Eric i Need Help choosing my new iem, im deciding between the m200, dn1k , and the r3 . Can you please do an in depth comparison. 
,Thank you .
I have the s2 and x1 and i need a detailed iem with amazing bass texture and huuuge airy soundstage.
Which of the 3 fits the bill. Thanks again


----------



## TwinQY

libertad said:


> i cheated i found a pic on the web because im affraid ill damage them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They put a bit of thought into the damned things, it seems. Hmm.
 I can't see if that's a sealed tube or something else, the pic is a bit blurry towards the left.
 Also in the Japanese version - they say there's a dip between 1万4000～1万Hz (14kHz to10kHz)...that's an interesting way of putting it  I guess they go from right to left on everything....


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Eric i Need Help choosing my new iem, im deciding between the m200, dn1k , and the r3 . Can you please do an in depth comparison.
> ,Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hey mochill, did you ever try the CKS1000?


----------



## mochill

Not interestedin them, why you ask?


----------



## waynes world

You said that you "need a detailed iem with amazing bass texture and huuuge airy soundstage", and the cks1000's fit the bill imo.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> They put a bit of thought into the damned things, it seems. Hmm.
> I can't see if that's a sealed tube or something else, the pic is a bit blurry towards the left.
> Also in the Japanese version - they say there's a dip between 1万4000～1万Hz (14kHz to10kHz)...that's an interesting way of putting it  I guess they go from right to left on everything....


 
  

  
 It would appear to be notched in the left side. Now for the dumb question is that front or back?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the C3 is a marvelous dap, especiqially for the $100 price on ebay.  also well made and gorgeous
 the sq is what is most amazing. different than the x1 and maybe clearer.  but the software sucks
 and must be constatly renavigated to play what you want.  but all in all worth the trouble and 
 a keeper....


----------



## d marc0

For the love of bass...

CNET (USA)
JBL Synchros S700: A bass lover's headphone par excellence
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57606553-47/jbl-synchros-s700-a-bass-lovers-headphone-par-excellence/


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd second the AT 1K, with the caveat that they need a good source, maybe extra power to drive, and fit for some may be an issue


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> the C3 is a marvelous dap, especiqially for the $100 price on ebay.  also well made and gorgeous
> the sq is what is most amazing. different than the x1 and maybe clearer.  but the software sucks
> and must be constatly renavigated to play what you want.  but all in all worth the trouble and
> a keeper....



Thanks, may think about these, waiting to see how things go on the A & K...


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> It would appear to be notched in the left side. Now for the dumb question is that front or back?


 
 It's still not quite clear. Hmm.
  
 Front or back of the cups? Of the tubes?


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> It's still not quite clear. Hmm.
> 
> Front or back of the cups? Of the tubes?


 
 You need to look in this area.

  
 does the driver sit on the facing side here or on the other side of the fibreglass pink?


----------



## Libertad

The notch is on the front so its front to back


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Eric i Need Help choosing my new iem, im deciding between the m200, dn1k , and the r3 . Can you please do an in depth comparison.
> ,Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Unfortunately I'm so busy right now, mochill, that I will not have time to do any in-depth comparisons (I haven't even had time to listen to the R3 but once and I have to seen it on its way by the end of the week).
  
 So if you want great bass and super refinement in sound>>> M-200
  
 If you want a great wide soundstage, deep penetrating bass (actually probably more than the M-200 but not the same quality, but not too far behind), and that wonderful hybrid earphone sound >>>>> DN-1000. Really a beautiful sound IEM as it burns in more ...
  
  
 Again I haven't heard the R3 enough, but from what I've heard and seen, it needs more development. Very good start. though.


----------



## mochill

Seems like dn1k then, dn1k vs m200 is soundstage and midrange, vocal plz .which is better


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Seems like dn1k then, dn1k vs m200 is soundstage and midrange, vocal plz .which is better


 
  
 I've already done it dude. Check back a few pages here or look on the DN-1K site. Do a search of my posts.


----------



## ericp10

I never thought I would be interested in an over-$1K custom, but that JH Audio Roxanne (12 drivers each side, special four-pin connection, solid carbon fiber shell - not faceplate, and adjustable bass) has me thinking about saving some duckets. Amost $2K though with the solid carbon fiber body.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, once again not a "discovery" in the sense that it is a brand new product, but just picked up the Pioneer HDJ-2000 after seeing a post in the Deals Thread (on Sale Best Buy, $140, about half price), listened in store, really liked them in the short listen through the stores listening station. Will give it some play at home, write some more, but had nice, open sound (for closed phones), good detail, and really comfortable (and I often find comfort the biggest issue with over ear phones). More later...


----------



## koreanzombie

ericp10 said:


> Unfortunately I'm so busy right now, mochill, that I will not have time to do any in-depth comparisons (I haven't even had time to listen to the R3 but once and I have to seen it on its way by the end of the week).
> 
> *So if you want great bass and super refinement in sound>>> M-200*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think Dsnuts said that the ma750i and the m-200 are on the same level. Do you not feel the same?


----------



## doctorjazz

Did some listening to the Pioneers...Pioneer doesn't get much respect in Audiophile quarters, wouldn't think twice about them myself but read about the sale, looked at the (small number of) Head-Fi reviews, seemed to have made a good impression on the few that heard them. So far, no burn in, out of the box...nice clear mids, good detail (but not the sort that jumps out, have to listen for it, and it's there), good highs but not tizzy, bass good, tuneful, maybe slightly flabby but carries rhythm, stage not wide, maybe slightly beyond ears (but typical for closed phones, from what I understand). As I see it, you can get a great headphone discovery that hits way above its price point, or you can get a great deal on headphones selling for much less than their original price point. I seem to go for the latter mostly.
 Have the MA750i, put them down for a bit, still need to play with tips to get them just right, listen some more soon. Don't have the m-200, though. MA750i, from my initial impressions, is a nice, open sounding iem...more later


----------



## waynes world

Those pioneers sound like a good deal there Doc! That's the problem with this hobby... there are new awesome discoveries that provide great "bang for buck", and then there's gear that has been out for a while for which the prices get lowered, and they become great "bang for buck" items. That's when they ALL become hard to resist! And you know you're _really_ in trouble when you start getting into awesome 35 year old headphones! *(Damn you nick n!  *


----------



## doctorjazz

True dat...


----------



## Dsnuts

Pioneer sound is old school. Been around for a long time. One of the best Dj cans in the world is the HDJ2000..Those used to sell for around $300 plus. So that is a deal for them. They should be very comparable to the M100s in sound and build. I owned the little brother the HDJ500.. The phones are nothing too special but had some serious bass for on ear headphones.. Trance was crazy on them cans.. That deal at Best buy is indeed a great deal. I kinda want to try out the newer HDJ-1500 myself. Good looking cans.
  

  
  
 @Kzombie. I don't think the MA750 are quite at the level of the M200..They have way better ergonomics and usability but sound wise the M200 and that big housing is a nice higher end sound. The MA750 however for the cost is excellent. I have been using them non stop since I got them. These are gonna last in my stable of phones..


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, found some Complys that I think work on the MA750, I'll drift off into dreamland using them soon, hope the fit stays good, sweet dreams...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, found some Complys that I think work on the MA750, I'll drift off into dreamland using them soon, hope the fit stays good, sweet dreams...


 
  
 Or sweet nightmares lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Pioneer sound is old school. Been around for a long time. One of the best Dj cans in the world is the HDJ2000..Those used to sell for around $300 plus. So that is a deal for them. They should be very comparable to the M100s in sound and build. I owned the little brother the HDJ500.. The phones are nothing too special but had some serious bass for on ear headphones.. Trance was crazy on them cans.. That deal at Best buy is indeed a great deal. I kinda want to try out the newer HDJ-1500 myself. Good looking cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Nuff said...
... great comparos.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nuff said...
> 
> ... great comparos.




I was gonna watch that until I saw them beatz. No. 

Anyways, I've sold off my H-200s and am happy with m current line of budget IEMs. The 750s still aren't here yet(see what I have to work with over here?) but I'm expecting them very soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

So far it seems everyone that bought one is impressed with the MA750. You really can't ask too much more for the money spent on them. I think they are gonna be a big hit come this holiday season.
  
 With RMAF this weekend there will be a lot more press about them. I know some guys might be hesitant to try out a brand they may not have tried before but I can assure anyone that is remotely interested in them. You will get your moneys worth. One of those very reliable, I know these will perform for me whenever I use them. They look like they will last a lot longer than the 3 year warranty they provide..Every day use type of phones. A solid phone all the way from the sound quality to the build to the case that all of it goes into.
  
 Thanks Sf. Now I am gonna have to go by my local Best buy to see if they got any of them HDJ1500s. Ever since I sold off my HDJ500s I kinda miss them.
  
 It looks like the Pioneers are not on sale around my neck of the woods. They don't have them at the sale price on their site.


----------



## DannyBai

I've been using the MA750's daily for the past few weeks.  At work, walking the dogs, etc.  One thing I've noticed is that on windy days, there is little to no effect by wind noise.  We've had a few days that were very windy and how the drivers are angled in the ear, the wind just skims by.  Something that impressed me with these things when most other earphones don't do as well.  Plus they still sound quite awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is really interesting..I hope this is the case. http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp#post_9874229
  
 I can see this matching up with the Geek real nice like. Lol. Oh man headfi.! And this is the reason why you don't want to upgeek your geek. If you need even more power I am certain something like this will make any source jump in SQ. I am gonna have to get one of these..$120 sounds too good to be true. Lol.


----------



## esteebin

Subscribed.
  
 Just browsing for MA750 impressions.
  
 And hopefully some Sony XBA-H1 impressions when they release later this month- anyone getting those?
  
 Also congrats on over 15000 posts and 1000+ pages. Keep it up!
  
 I remember the Monoprice IEM discovery thread and decided to get the black one. Great sound. Just hurts my ears with the large housing.


----------



## Libertad

the little teasing comments on that schiit amp  from jude make it sound like sonic euphoria. If it actually releases at $120 and sounds as good as it is portrayed i know what ill be driving my MX10s with


----------



## nick n

exesteils said:


> I was gonna watch that until I saw them beatz. No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah and where's the Technics?  Good enough for Nujabes but not good enough for the "best"


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, do like those 750's, BIG sound, good bass, open, still having those fit issues. Ironic, up to now the iem's I  found hardest to fit had these large, unusual shapes, chambers, etc. The problem with these is tie opposite-they are tiny, almost no body or "neck", doesn't go very deep in the ear. Back to the drawing board, should be able to find a tip that works. I had to hold the iem in with my hand on my left side to actually hear what they can do, but when I did, they sound great!


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> OK, found some Complys that I think work on the MA750, I'll drift off into dreamland using them soon, hope the fit stays good, sweet dreams...


 
  
 Talk about music player bad fit...


----------



## esteebin

Hello,
  
 Does anyone with the MA750i also have the GR07BE to compare them to?
  
 I love the GR07BE sound signature, the around ear configuration and low profile. IMHO the only thing it lacked was a mic and controls (and maybe durability with plastic housing(?)).
  
 The MA750i looks like it could fit the bill.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't have the GR07BE, do have the original GR07 in my pile somewhere but not sure if that would help.


----------



## esteebin

doctorjazz said:


> Don't have the GR07BE, do have the original GR07 in my pile somewhere but not sure if that would help.


 
 That would help. From reviews the GR07BE has slightly less sibilance and slightly more bass than the original. Can you compare the spaciousness (airy vs intimate), warmth of midrange, and extension on the high and low end.
  
 Thanks for taking the time to answer my inquiry


----------



## Mackem

Indecisiveness..


----------



## sfwalcer

Stolen from the diary thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/81/100x100px-LS-81f13bfc_AKendrick-2.jpeg[/img]
> 
> tomscy2000
> 
> ...


 
  
 ATH upping their game big time???


----------



## waynes world

^ Wow! Cool.
  
 P.s. Possibly the IM04 will be pretty nice. Too bad it will be around 60,000 yen (might be worth it though):
  


> Was equipped with a BA of four "IM04" is, rich sound of the specification as it is gorgeous. There is a force in the low-frequency, low frequency and thickness of. Straightforward and growth of high-frequency, it's wide range. In balance strength of low frequency impressive Rather, I slightly different monitor system. However, the amount of information audible tightly in clear less incidental high-frequency sounds. It seems to match the person to seek the living and high resolution force.


----------



## nihontoman

sfwalcer said:


> Stolen from the diary thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   DAAAAAAMN it ALL!!!!!
  
  
  
 aaaagh, I can't take it any more. it's like that movie, were a dude sees an add for some pc model 1000 and decides to get it, goes to store and the better model 2000 is already out. he then decides to get this one and when he already paid the money they are getting a newer model 3000 in the store. he gets that one, and while on his way home he listens a CM in radio for new model 4000...


----------



## kova4a

All companies seem to be upping their game. Very interesting. 
  
 Btw, Vsonic's CEO posted a link to this http://wanke.etao.com/detail/31687.html?spm=0.0.0.0.9nlOAK&tbpm=20131011 which is a review of all hifi DAPs together. Seems that vsonic's ceo has geniune interest in the competition for the vsonic DAP they are making. He also mentioned that he has invested more than $100k for the molding of the new vsonic line-up, so people should be expecting top of the line quality.


----------



## sfwalcer

nihontoman said:


> DAAAAAAMN it ALL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> aaaagh, I can't take it any more. it's like that movie, were a dude sees an add for some pc model 1000 and decides to get it, goes to store and the better model 2000 is already out. he then decides to get this one and when he already paid the money they are getting a newer model 3000 in the store. he gets that one, and while on his way home he listens a CM in radio for new model 4000...


 
 LMAO looks like this nut finally cracked!!! OUCH!!!
  

  
 You don't have to buy dem all. LoL Good to have so many options, but it does make doing research a major pain in the...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


kova4a said:


> All companies seem to be upping their game. Very interesting.
> 
> Btw, Vsonic's CEO posted a link to this http://wanke.etao.com/detail/31687.html?spm=0.0.0.0.9nlOAK&tbpm=20131011 which is a review of all hifi DAPs together. Seems that vsonic's ceo has geniune interest in the competition for the vsonic DAP they are making. He also mentioned that he has invested more than $100k for the molding of the new vsonic line-up, so people should be expecting top of the line quality.


 
 SWEET can't wait to see what Vsonic has in that bag of tricks of theirs. BRING ON DAT HEAT!!!


----------



## kova4a

Btw, today I got the sony mh1, which I bought only because I love the tips on other iems but I tore the two sizes I used from my mh1c a while ago. I paid 12 pounds for it and was expecting the usual 4 pairs of black tips but instead I got 4 pairs black and 4 pairs green tips, which was a really nice surprise coz now I have backup tips and also can mix things up and use one green and one black tip to tell apart the left and right earpieces easier. 
I know Dsnuts wanted to buy just the tips but I think if you can find a retailer that sells a bulk packaging of mh1 with both colors - either black and green or white and orange, it's not a bad deal. I've paid a lot more for just tips and at least now I have one modded mh1c and one stock mh1


----------



## nihontoman

sfwalcer said:


> LMAO looks like this nut finally cracked!!! OUCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I do love researching **** but this is too much to handle. It's like you need another life for stupid crap like this... 

though there's a high chance I'll go for one of those ath iems with detachable cables without doing a scientific research on them...


----------



## akarise

Oh dang, right as I was considering the CK100PRO, ATH decides to release a whole new BA lineup... Guess I'll be waiting a few more months for impressions =/


----------



## nihontoman

those cheaper dual dynamics do look interesting, as well as the dual BA with acoustic horn design tip. that stuff did well in ck90 pro as the reviews suggested so this year promises to be quite exciting... 


now that I think about it, I'm really glad the xba h3 now kinda has alternatives for higher end over the ear type iems...


----------



## Libertad

listening to daft punks new album (god is it flippin amazing) Random Access Memories is pure bliss the bass on the MX10s has filled in nicly with burn in so far


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ROGER NIHOTEMAN, im still burning in my x1, x3, s2, vs1 and onkyos I'm,
 good thing bassos and tenors and mdr7550s are burned in.  time to pause
 and listen to the music through various combos of dap, amps and headphones
 and go for a walk with them......


----------



## sacrifice13

Along with those other HP's mentioned before, AT also announced new additions to the Sonic Fuel line-up. They look very interesting.
  

 ATH-OX7AMP (built-in amp)

 ATH-OX5

 ATH-CHX5

 ATH-CHX7


----------



## Libertad

sacrifice13 said:


> Along with those other HP's mentioned before, AT also announced new additions to the Sonic Fuel line-up. They look very interesting.
> 
> 
> ATH-OX7AMP (built-in amp)
> ...


 
 them phones look sexy


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Looks like ATH is FINALLY getting with the times and is starting to make cans with detachable cables, no brainer for portable sets tbh. YAAAAAAAy!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

esteebin said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have the GR07BE, do have the original GR07 in my pile somewhere but not sure if that would help.
> ...


 
 OK, be happy to, still working on getting a good fit and seal on the 750's, without which the comparison is pretty meaningless. Haven't worn them in a while, but I don't recall loving the fit of the GR07 either (likely why I haven't used them much). I'll try to get all this stuff squared away and do a comparison soon as I can.


----------



## Niyologist

Audio Technica has unveiled this: 
  
http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=11352
  
 Beautiful. 1-4 BA IEMs that looks similar to a CIEM. Just Awesome.


----------



## Insidious Meme

niyologist said:


> Audio Technica has unveiled this:
> 
> http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=11352
> 
> Beautiful. 1-4 BA IEMs that looks similar to a CIEM. Just Awesome.




Looks like detachable cables as well. Interesting what they'll sound like.


----------



## MrEleventy

@sf : I see you eyeballing the Vali......  What do you think?? I don't enjoy the microphonic bit and non-rollable/user replaceable. But at 120... eh. I've spent more.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> @sf : I see you eyeballing the Vali......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LoL BUSTED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welp gonna see how it looks 1st cuz i is superficial like that. haha All the hype impressions so far seems to make them out to be nothing but spectacular so.... pretty tempted to try one out if they indeed live up to the hype.
  
 Only negative is that the tubes are soldered on and is not user replaceable like you said, but since they promised to service it for "cheap" when the tubes die then it is not a big deal. Plus those tunes should last pretty damn long. Oh right they mentioned about microphonics/ floor noise as well, but i ain't that concerned tbh. 
  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

It's a Schiit product so I'm going to say that it's going to be silver and sexy.  I can do some diy so I'll try taking it apart.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> It's a Schiit product so I'm going to say that it's going to be silver and sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Welp since you are the most knowledgeable head-fier tube dood i know, i might have to consult your services if you are able to crack that tube. If successful then it would be real interesting to pair them with different tubes. I bet they put in a self destruct mechanism in there that once the tubes are removed they will auto melt down or something. I am sure they already took action to deter trouble makers such as yourself.
  
 Silver and SEXCEEEEE......
... HYPED!!!


----------



## nick n

They already mentioned the circuitry/design is not compatible/ideal with other mini tubes I think. 
  
 Direct from the Schitt people:
  
*"Vali is a hybrid, using 6088 pencil tubes, triode-strapped, with a discrete bipolar follower stage that is somewhat related to the Magni's output stage. It is DC-coupled to the follower through a bipolar phase inverter and level shifter. The tubes run on a regulated 60V rail, which is fine for a tube rated for a maximum anode voltage of 67.5V. The bipolar part operates on a 27V rail. Its rated output will be about half that of the Magni.*
*Downsides? The microphonics (mentioned, and we'll be VERY clear about it in the FAQ) and no rolling. The tubes are soldered into the board, since their expected lifespan is in the 15-20k hour range, and it's what Raytheon recommended back in the day. Plus, even if you swapped in another tube, the rather unique operating range for these tubes means it probably wouldn't work."*
  
 but some first impressions are extremely excellently _more than_ promising.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> They already mentioned the circuitry/design is not compatible/ideal with other mini tubes I think.
> 
> Direct from the Schitt people:
> 
> ...


 

 ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO way to ruin the tube party nick!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333s


----------



## nick n

nah   did you read that comment i sent..... retract the boos right now! Do IT.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> nah   did you read that comment i sent..... retract the boos right now! Do IT.


 
 Those were BOOOOOOBs of love meng <333s Ooops looks like i forgot the last B. 
  
... this is to make up for it.


----------



## d marc0

I've got mail!


Impressions and comparison to the H200 coming soon...


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

d marc0 said:


> I've got mail!
> 
> 
> Impressions and comparison to the H200 coming soon...




Ooh, cant wait for the dn1k vs h200, get burning in!


----------



## Libertad

d marc0 said:


> I've got mail!
> 
> 
> Impressions and comparison to the H200 coming soon...


 
 congats are in order i believe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just placed an order for my sound card should be here in two days. Giving the MX10 the source and much need amplification it deserves.


----------



## d marc0

Thanks guys. I'll give this at least 50hrs burn-in before I do any impression and comparison.


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> esteebin said:
> 
> 
> > doctorjazz said:
> ...


 
 OK, listened last night...not sure I'm the one to give definitive impressions on this...I never like most of these oddball shaped iem's. My preference is the "bullet" shape, Etymotic, Tenore, others like that. The GR07's have sat around because I have trouble with seal/comfort on them. I played with tips for a bit, settled on some Monster tips. Next, I think my GR07's have some channel imbalence, the L side seemed quieter than it should be (wasn't dead, though). Now, having said that, seemed the 750's KILLED the GR07, more alive, wider, both have detail but really enjoyed listening to the 750's MUCH more, even trying to take all the above into account. GR07's kinda flat, boring in comparison (BE probably meant to fix this to some extent).


----------



## n0str3ss

The upcoming vsd line from vsonic is gonna have them too, even the sub60$ ones I believe. I hope more and more iems start to appear with detachables, it just makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have to say. These headphones were much more than what I expected. How these headphones went completely under the collective at headfi is a big question I have..RUN don't walk RUN to your local best buy and throw down your cash for one of these HDJ1500s..
  
 Ya sure they are DJ cans but the Sonic capabilities of these cans are nothing to joke around with. For $72 and some tax these are no joke. I remember when I did a HDJ500 review a while back what those sounded like. These are a direct upgrade and the sonic capabilities are stunning for the cost..These come with plushy donut type pads that are more on ears than over and I was listening to them that way and to me it sounded like the sound wanted to come out. These do have 50mm drivers..So I threw on my HM5 pads on them and what you know it opens up the sound big time. These easily sound like upper $200-$300 phones. Easily..
  
 Yes you do have to be a fan of bass but what makes them sound crazy good is they have clarity and detail I have not heard on a DJ can.. The passive isolation is crazy good too. These sound better to me than my old UE6000 and I would even say is on par with my Sony 1Rs. Seriously they are that good.  32ohms makes them drive easy on any portable device for a source. Amped they sound insanely good. A deal. Absolutely one of the best I have come across this year.  With HM5 pads the isolation and sound makes for a perfect portable can on the go with some nice bass to drown out street noise. Excellent buy in every single way. Plus when was the last time you owned a Pioneer headphone? Try it out, if you don't like them you can return them simple as that..Best buy is phasing out these Pioneer DJ cans from their stores and you benefit.. Hurry n get one before they sell out of them. Best buys only have a few of these Pioneer cans in stock. Check your local best buys.  I haven't tried them yet but these benefit from bigger pads, I am using HM5 pads now on them but I have a feeling M50 pads will also work well on them. Maybe even better.. Good luck treasure hunting on this weekend. Find one. You will be glad you did.
  
 GO!!!!


----------



## esteebin

doctorjazz said:


> OK, listened last night...not sure I'm the one to give definitive impressions on this...I never like most of these oddball shaped iem's. My preference is the "bullet" shape, Etymotic, Tenore, others like that. The GR07's have sat around because I have trouble with seal/comfort on them. I played with tips for a bit, settled on some Monster tips. Next, I think my GR07's have some channel imbalence, the L side seemed quieter than it should be (wasn't dead, though). Now, having said that, seemed the 750's KILLED the GR07, more alive, wider, both have detail but really enjoyed listening to the 750's MUCH more, even trying to take all the above into account. GR07's kinda flat, boring in comparison (BE probably meant to fix this to some extent).


 
  
 Thank you very much Dr Jazz for taking the time comparing. I think I found my next IEM in the MA750i when Christmas comes around...unless a new discovery blows it out of the waters in the next few months...


----------



## blueangel2323

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is the treble a bit dark like the 1R?


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> Welp since you are the most knowledgeable head-fier tube dood i know, i might have to consult your services if you are able to crack that tube. If successful then it would be real interesting to pair them with different tubes. I bet they put in a self destruct mechanism in there that once the tubes are removed they will auto melt down or something. I am sure they already took action to deter trouble makers such as yourself.
> 
> Silver and SEXCEEEEE......
> 
> ... HYPED!!!


I think their choice in tube size, the 6088, will probably be the best so I wasn't planning on rolling other types. I might mod it like add dampeners and whatnot to cut down on the microphonics of it. And the DIY soldering part is going to be for future servicing mainly. So I can replace the tubes myself. Jason is talking about 10 years @ 4/hrs a day... I do about 8/hrs a day so that'll cut it down to 5 years and that's at ideal conditions. Tubes aren't guaranteed to last that long, they're just rated. I'd rather stockpile a half dozen pairs of the tubes and fix it myself. Save the shipping + whatever "cheap" fee it's going to take.


----------



## ericp10

Glad you have a pair d marc0. Can you take a photo of the back of the box? I want to see if we have the same versions. Thanks.


----------



## ostewart

People need to try the new Rockit sounds R-Studio, definitely one of the best sub100 closed back cans. Warm with amazing soundstage and detachable cable


----------



## jwong

ostewart said:


> People need to try the new Rockit sounds R-Studio, definitely one of the best sub100 closed back cans. Warm with amazing soundstage and detachable cable


 
  
 But can that absolutely ridiculous branding be peeled/scraped off?


----------



## Dsnuts

blueangel2323 said:


> Is the treble a bit dark like the 1R?


 

 No. It has a very natural tone to the treble, sparkly extended right and not harsh, overall sound not dark, not bright just right to my ears..No weird peakiness I can detect. They do have mid bass but it is well controlled and adds a touch of warmth to the sounds but not dark at all. Bass is not as bloaty as the HDJ500. The sub bass pushes pretty hard on these cans.  I let them burn in over night and the sounds seems to have opened up a bit more so..There is a slight grain in the upper mids but doesn't sound out of whack and I have a feeling that will clear up more so with more time on the burn. These are not neutral but has a good mix of balance detail and bass. Mids are not as forward as the 1R but are well represented on these cans. Much better than I thought they would. These kind of remind me of my Denon D2000 a bit. The clarity is excellent. Much better than you would expect for DJ cans. No crazy bass bloat or over emphasized highs or anything like that. These cans sound awesome for instruments and has solid depth and nice width to music for closed cans..One thing Pioneer always gets right is space and staging for music. These have that in full force..Now that I think about it these have to be the best Pioneer cans I have heard actually..I think these give them new Onkyo headphones I recently got some competition for sounds as well..
  
 Worth trying out for $72. Do try out some other pads that might fit the cups. These have a standard cup size for 50mm driver cans so many pads will fit these. Stock pads are surprisingly not uncomfortable. They are plushy but not like my HM5 pads.


----------



## blueangel2323

dsnuts said:


> No. It has a very natural tone to the treble, sparkly extended right and not harsh, overall sound not dark, not bright just right to my ears..No weird peakiness I can detect. They do have mid bass but it is well controlled and adds a touch of warmth to the sounds but not dark at all. Bass is not as bloaty as the HDJ500. The sub bass pushes pretty hard on these cans.  I let them burn in over night and the sounds seems to have opened up a bit more so..There is a slight grain in the upper mids but doesn't sound out of whack and I have a feeling that will clear up more so with more time on the burn. These are not neutral but has a good mix of balance detail and bass. Mids are not as forward as the 1R but are well represented on these cans. Much better than I thought they would. These kind of remind me of my Denon D2000 a bit. The clarity is excellent. Much better than you would expect for DJ cans. No crazy bass bloat or over emphasized highs or anything like that. These cans sound awesome for instruments and has solid depth and nice width to music for closed cans..One thing Pioneer always gets right is space and staging for music. These have that in full force..Now that I think about it these have to be the best Pioneer cans I have heard actually..I think these give them new Onkyo headphones I recently got some competition for sounds as well..
> 
> Worth trying out for $72. Do try out some other pads that might fit the cups. These have a standard cup size for 50mm driver cans so many pads will fit these. Stock pads are surprisingly not uncomfortable. They are plushy but not like my HM5 pads.


 
 Sounds great, thanks! How do they stack up to the more expensive HDJ2000? And are they around-ear or over-ear?


----------



## jwong

Hmmm... I do have a Best Buy near work, and an extra set of HM5 pads at home. How do the they compare to their big brother the HDJ2000?
  
 Blueangel beat me to my question.


----------



## ostewart

You could potentially scrape it off or paint over it. But they are amazing for the price


----------



## Libertad

there should be a monster nPulse vs HDJ1500 vs Rockit Sounds R studio comparison. 3 sub $100 cans that all seem to be godly and we the people of head-fi need to know more


----------



## sfwalcer

libertad said:


> there should be a monster nPulse vs HDJ1500 vs Rockit Sounds R studio comparison. 3 sub $100 cans that all seem to be godly and we the people of head-fi need to know more


 

 + 1


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> + 1


 

 Obviously we need graphs and pie charts and Erlenmeyer flasks.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Obviously we need graphs and pie charts and Erlenmeyer flasks.


 

 Welp this doodle art graph is all you will ever need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nuff said:


----------



## blueangel2323

^ At first glance I thought, wow, those headphones sound exactly the same! Then I realized they were the same earphone lol


----------



## sfwalcer

blueangel2323 said:


> ^ At first glance I thought, wow, those headphones sound exactly the same! Then I realized they were the same earphone lol


 

 O' really bagelgirl??? 
  
... i have no idea what i am doing just like that graph. : P


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> O' really bagelgirl???
> 
> ... i have no idea what i am doing just like that graph. : P


 

 A bagel eating a lotus. Now what could be better than that.?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus-eaters


----------



## waynes world

blueangel2323 said:


> ^ At first glance I thought, wow, those headphones sound exactly the same! Then I realized they were the same earphone lol


 
  
 The really funny thing is that the graph doesn't represent how they sound AT ALL. Garbage graph. As Sf says.. doodle-art graph!


----------



## blueangel2323

hutnicks said:


> A bagel eating a lotus. Now what could be better than that.?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus-eaters


 
 That's not a lotus...
  


waynes world said:


> The really funny thing is that the graph doesn't represent how they sound AT ALL. Garbage graph. As Sf says.. doodle-art graph!


 
 lol you're right, there's no way the CKS1000's have 16 dB of bass boost!


----------



## Inks

The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the UM 3DDs


----------



## sfwalcer

inks said:


> The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the Miracle 3DDs


 

 ^

  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jwong

Well, once again I am led into temptation by Dsnuts! Stopped into Best Buy during lunch. They had the headphones all set up at a listening station... and they all sounded bloody awful. Seriously, why put them out for listening if your equipment is going to make every headphone sound like crap?
  
 After I surreptitiously disconnected the cables underneath the display and connected them directly to my Clip, things improved immensely. In my brief listening I preferred the sound of the DJ1500 to the DJ2000. The 2000 seemed a little more muddy to me, but this was only listening to a couple of songs straight out of the Clip. For comfort the 2000 was miles better.
  
 Anyway, I walked out with the 1500. Brought it back to my desk and I'm not too impressed by the very first listen. The highs are too harsh and it's uncomfortable. But, based on the store set I'm hoping a little break-in will improve the sound, and putting the HM5 pads on will improve the comfort. Otherwise I can always take them back.


----------



## waynes world

inks said:


> The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the UM 3DDs


 
  
 And you jumped into that thread and posted some pretty strong impressions without ever having listened to them.
  
 Here we go again


----------



## MrEleventy

You guys should train in the arts of Block-Fu. I'm quite a master of it (Long list lol)


----------



## nick n

^ it's a GREAT feature isn't it


----------



## caracara08

been away from the thread for a while, is there a new top dog IEM that you guys are talking about? I went back a few pages and was looking at the KEF but the fit looks odd.


----------



## Libertad

inks said:


> The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the UM 3DDs



most here on this thread dont have cash needed to land ourselves a pair like that. So to help the little guy in a sense those members of this community who dont have income to afford great iems like that we go and explore new and old gear that generally performs amazingly at its price point. Audio tends to be more bass oriented at the price points recommended on this thread however not all of it is bass focused. I too wish to listen to the 3DD but I make my way with what I can afford.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got back from RMAF. Interesting mish mash of headphones and high end audio gears all in one room. Some quick impressions. The new Alpha Dogs was on display. Sounds great. Neutral, very natural smooth and expansive sounding headphone excellent detail all around. Was the new darling of the show. I had a good conversation with the head man and they definitely know what they are doing tuning them Alpha Dogs. Many of the other hardware companies was using the Alpha Dogs to show off their amps and such..But believe it or not It wasn't the Alpha Dogs that impressed me the most. Keep reading.
  
 Got to hear the Cardas earphones.. Big sound to them I will have a better listening session with them soon but was impressed with how big they sounded for earphones.. Hifimans. HD800s. Got to take a brief listen to most of what was there..
  
 They all sounded real nice..TH900 is awesome headphone but I don't know if they are worth spending that kind of cheese. I have just as much satisfaction with my X1 out of my NFB-5 so that was surprising that it didn't blow my mind with it's sound..They do sound incredible but not 6X incredible from my X1 set up. So what impressed me the most you might ask? Believe it or not I walked away from the Philips booth very impressed with their new upcoming Fidelio L2. The phones are not big but the sound is. I couldn't believe the scale of sound these mid sized cans was emitting..The sound was rich, expansive and hit all the notes with authority. I liked them a lot. They will retail for $300 when released but should go down toward the $200 range for street prices.
  
 Funny moment. I went up to Tyll and told him who I was. He was like WHAT!!!!? Dsnuts. You know. "Oh yea" Lol..
  
 RHA was there but was somewhat ignored by the masses. I kinda felt bad about their booth as it had 2 ladies sitting there with the RHA MA600 and RHA MA700. Not really much to show... Not getting much attention. Which is a shame. Too many big players in the same room for folks to pay attention to them. They had a very minimal display.. I will have to contact RHA and tell them they need to do something about that maybe for their next trade show. The Philips booth was right in front of them getting all the attention. Found out why the S2 sounds as good as they do. It uses a dual layer diaphragm the S1 doesn't. And I did get word they are considering a much higher end earphone this is from the guy that made the S2...The lead engineer was on hand and they tell me they read the threads here at headfi and get a lot of feedback so our voices are heard by the manufacturers..They know about the gimpy stock cable on the X1 and their excuse was that everything was accounted for in pricing out the X1. So in other words they went cheap on the cable to shave cost..
  
 Anyways that was that..Heard a lot of high end stuff at the show and the one thing I got out of it? My stuff holds up very nicely to the worlds finest audio gears but my stuff don't cost as much. Lol. I think your average enthusiast would have been more impressed with what was on hand but after a while they all sounded good but nothing really blew me away..It seems high end stuff is just incremental differences. Some have better stage some have better clarity, some have better bass. ect ect..We shell out them big bucks just to have it.. The industry is alive and well...
  
 I was introducing myself to the ladies at RHA. Ya my name is Dsnuts.> What?!!! lol!! Lady killa man lady killa!


----------



## jant71

inks said:


> The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the UM 3DDs


 
  
 Again with this! Ugh! We get it you don't like the CKS1000. But what don't you get about the AT being a big company that caters to all. Your not talking about the CK10, CK100, CK100 Pro, CK90 Pro II, the new IM 30 and IM 40. They make one model with bigger bass and some quality for a mix between bassy enjoyment and technicality. Why keep bashing it like they committed some violation. You or any one don't care for it there are the other six models I previously mentioned that are more your style. They are not even my style but I just don't want to try them. I feel no need to say something bad about them.
  
 Then to paint or smear the thread. The S2, M200, Delta, R3, etc. aren't bloated bass earphones but apples to oranges to compare them to higher end customs, dynamic or not. Same apples to oranges with the CKS1000. It is made that way on purpose and you talk like it is supposed to a super accurate monitor high end custom that was botched. The only denial here is you denying to use the proper perspective about who the CKS1000 were made for. What's next, a Bugatti is a crap car cause it gets bad gas mileage?


----------



## Inks

If you don't think the S2 is muddy, I have no more to say....try it with the Jays Curves Dirac and hear the difference, iOS only:


----------



## MrEleventy

caracara08 said:


> been away from the thread for a while, is there a new top dog IEM that you guys are talking about? I went back a few pages and was looking at the KEF but the fit looks odd.


I had the M200 and fit was an issue for me. I can get them on pretty decently with my glasses off but putting on my glasses breaks the seal most of the time. It was also too bass heavy for me so I went with the Fidelio S2. Matches my sound preferences more without the struggle. I think the RHA 750 and Dunu DN1000 are in the mix as well.


----------



## caracara08

mreleventy said:


> I had the M200 and fit was an issue for me. I can get them on pretty decently with my glasses off but putting on my glasses breaks the seal most of the time. It was also too bass heavy for me so I went with the Fidelio S2. Matches my sound preferences more without the struggle. I think the RHA 750 and Dunu DN1000 are in the mix as well.


 
 RHA, Fidelio, and Dunu huh? non-mainstream companies (at least to my knowledge)! interesting.  If anyone else can recommend, I listen to a lot of vocals. I like bass but not if it bleeds into the mids. also a bit treble sensitive.


----------



## Libertad

^ Dont forget the R3 and cardas iem


----------



## eke2k6

Guys, really. Try it. It's worked wonders for my blood pressure.


----------



## eke2k6

dsnuts said:


> I just got back from RMAF.


 
  
 D, what did you think of the tonal balance of the Cardas? It's not very appealing to my ears.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I was introducing myself to the ladies at RHA. Ya my name is Dsnuts.> What?!!! lol!! Lady killa man lady killa!


 
  
 Lol Ds! Sounds like you had a great time!
  
 Great report as well! Thanks.


----------



## n0str3ss

waynes world said:


> Lol Ds! Sounds like you had a great time!
> 
> Great report as well! Thanks.


 
 Ofc he scored some ladies, he is a ladiekilla


----------



## waynes world

Sony XBA-H1 Pictures and Impressions! http://www.head-fi.org/t/685463/sony-xba-h1-pictures-and-impressions


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Funny moment. I went up to Tyll and told him who I was. He was like WHAT!!!!? Dsnuts. You know. "Oh yea" Lol..
> 
> 
> I was introducing myself to the ladies at RHA. Ya my name is Dsnuts.> What?!!! lol!! Lady killa man lady killa!


 
  
 ^ PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! On both accounts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


eke2k6 said:


> Guys, really. Try it. It's worked wonders for my blood pressure.


 
 LoL, inks is good in my book, can't block everyone that don't see eye to eye with ya'. i go commando into this mofo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cuz it's mo' fun that way. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lots of mofos probably got my troll @ss blocked i bet, it's their loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Sony XBA-H1 Pictures and Impressions! http://www.head-fi.org/t/685463/sony-xba-h1-pictures-and-impressions


 
 HYPE SUIT ON!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Lots of mofos probably got my troll @ss blocked i bet, it's their loss.


 
  
 Head-fi now comes with a separate "Block the Master Troll" option and the default setting "Hell yeah!" lol


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Head-fi now comes with a separate "Block the Master Troll" option and the default setting "Hell yeah!" lol


 

 You can hide but you can't run!!!
... haters gonna hate. : )


----------



## jant71

Yep, Master Troll is the worst. The only one deserving of a block!!!


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Glad you have a pair d marc0. Can you take a photo of the back of the box? I want to see if we have the same versions. Thanks.




Here it is mate:



@dsnuts - it's so cool to be you my friend. You're the man! Wish I was there at the event... I wonder if that sort of thing gets organised here in Straya?!


----------



## nick n

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LoL, inks is good in my book, can't block everyone that don't see eye to eye with ya'. i go commando into this mofo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you go commando  like no pants-commando?
  
 Waiting for your impressions on the RHA's SF.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> you go commando  like no pants-commando?


 

 ^ Way to ruin the subtle implied meaning nick..... 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.... dats what i do when i get hyped on head-fi. HE HE HE 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, happened once again...posted before I went to work this morning, came home a few minutes ago, 3 pages/75 posts since I last checked in. Whew. I may have to quit work, it gets in the way! Anyway, glad you like the Pioneers, DS, have the 2000s on burn in, have to check on them later. They are really comfortable, did like the initial sound on them. Don't know how they compare to the lower models, didn't have much chance to compare at Best Buy.
 On the subject of bass in headphones...yeah, there probably is too much, it's what people like. There was an article written on "real bass" in Stereophile not too long ago, the upshot of which was that it hardly exists in electronics the way it sounds in the real world anymore. I like the AT 1K's, makes for an exciting sound, like the Monster Gratitudes and M-L Mykro 90's, which don't present bloated bass at all, and are both midrange and detail -centric. Lots of different ways to float the boat...
 As for sound quality and cost, no rational audiophile (I grant, those words could be considered an oxymoron) will pretend the law of diminishing returns doesn't exist, or kick in past a certain price point (priceerformance ratio). The question after that becomes, how much extra green are you willing to lay out for ever decreasing improvements in sound? To some, the subtle increases in reality, soundstage, openness, etc are worth spending big bucks to attain, to others not so much, it's a personal formula as to where you feel the priceerformance works for you. After all, a sax still sounds like a sax through poor system playing an MP3; you get the nuance of texture, space, and other types of audio nirvana through higher end sound. That's enough BS for 1 long post.
 Just sayin...


----------



## waynes world

S2's on sale for $106 on Amazon.com


----------



## ericp10

inks said:


> The denial here is funny, it's a fact it has a 16db bass boost, those guys that measured have expertise, no offense but the comments here are just wild guesses. Then again this whole thread tends to recommend what I consider bloated bass iems, wish more heard real quality bass like the UM 3DDs


 
  
 So when do you start the tour, Inks, so us unfortunate poor saps can experience the true audio joy that your experienced ears apparently haven't been deprived of? Of course, assuming that the UM 3DDs is actually a pair of IEMs that you have heard (and just not your definitive views base on some chart you've seen.


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Here it is mate:
> 
> 
> 
> @dsnuts - it's so cool to be you my friend. You're the man! Wish I was there at the event... I wonder if that sort of thing gets organised here in Straya?!


 
 Thank you bro. Base on memory (some knucklehead put my box somewhere - the trash maybe -  and he can't remember where) that's the same box (I remember the yellow part in the corner, Chinese writing, and inadequate amount of tips on the box). The Dunu rep stated the new versions came with more accessories, and clearly we got more than what's shown on the box.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Thank you bro. Base on memory (some knucklehead put my box somewhere - the trash maybe -  and he can't remember where) that's the same box (I remember the yellow part in the corner, Chinese writing, and inadequate amount of tips on the box). The Dunu rep stated the new versions came with more accessories, and clearly we got more than what's shown on the box.


 

You're welcome. That's a relief knowing we did get the new versions. Rock'n on Dubstep tunes as I burn this in. What tips do you find best as of now? Still haven't tried the other tips and rings. Currently using the black bi-flanges + blue rings.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Pioneer HDJ-2000, after a day or so of burn in, bass has tightened,maybe slightly softer sound than some I've listened to, but nice. Bass not bloated, mids good, listened to my obsessions/references, Fountains of Wayne, now Aimee Mann. I can almost make out the words on Aimee Mann's "Whatever", which is a good sign of midrange resolution-they can be a bitch to get. Am listening through the X3...was going to plug it into my National amp, but I let the battery drain, will charge a few hours, then do the line out bit. Do really like these so far, though (but, I'm a headphone slut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> You're welcome. That's a relief knowing we did get the new versions. Rock'n on Dubstep tunes as I burn this in. What tips do you find best as of now? Still haven't tried the other tips and rings. Currently using the black bi-flanges + blue rings.


 
  
 I've settled on the dark grey (wide bore) silicon stock tips. And I use the silver ring. Plenty of bass but the entire sound spectrum sounds balanced to me that way.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, curious to hear some more impressions of the Dunu, I dunno (ouch) what I'll do till then...


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> I've settled on the dark grey (wide bore) silicon stock tips. And I use the silver ring. Plenty of bass but the entire sound spectrum sounds balanced to me that way.



Cheers!



doctorjazz said:


> OK, curious to hear some more impressions of the Dunu, I dunno (ouch) what I'll do till then...



Stay tuned for impressions...


----------



## MrEleventy

@SFW : Sexy Schiit!


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> @SFW : Sexy Schiit!


 

 HOLY SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT"S SO SEXCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

  

  
 COMMANDO TYME. HYPED!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

eke2k6 said:


> D, what did you think of the tonal balance of the Cardas? It's not very appealing to my ears.


 
  
 I got a brief listen. I wasn't too happy the guy that was letting me hear didn't seem to have any alcohol swabs on hand and the tips looked.... used.. Collective. EEEEWWWWW!!
 Ya but I threw them in like a champ and listen to them for a couple tunes.. I do need to hit the shower here as I am sure I shared some face grease and ear wax with some random folk. Lol..They do kinda sound like speakers I will get a chance to hear them here soon so I will report back how I hear em..
  


d marc0 said:


> Here it is mate:
> 
> 
> 
> @dsnuts - it's so cool to be you my friend. You're the man! Wish I was there at the event... I wonder if that sort of thing gets organised here in Straya?!


 
 Hey all it takes is a venue and the will to gather a bunch of sound nuts together. There are so many headfiers from Aussie land I don't see why there shouldn't be annual event to exchange face grease and ear wax. Lol. Congrats on the Dunus by the way.
  
 Ya I didn't get a chance to hear the Vali. I should have I know..I will get one anyway. Everyone was impressed by it.
  
 Oh and I got to brows around with the rest of the show. You know 100K speaker set ups and 20K record players and such..Psst. who needs that expensive stuff when I got my RHA MA750s and my X3 in my pocket.! That euphoric huge speaker sound stage with sound emanating from every single space around me. Na thats got nothing on my set up..
  
 I got to check out 1K plus cables. Ya that would be cables connecting from your source to speakers and such..I was like sure.. Give me 20. Never thought cables was so exciting..Now I see them in a new light. Only at RMAF! I don't need a TH900 at all. I just need them wicked cables!.


----------



## nick n

ericp10 said:


> So when do you start the tour, Inks, so us unfortunate poor saps can experience the true audio joy that your experienced ears apparently haven't been deprived of? Of course, assuming that the UM 3DDs is actually a pair of IEMs that you have heard (and just not your definitive views base on some chart you've seen.


 

 * Cue scene from "Good Will Hunting" where Robin Williams finally realizes, and then proceeds to school Matt Damon in the difference between _knowing,_ and _actually experiencing firsthand_.*
  
*eric* have you found any other tips that excel/improve vs the stock Cardas one yet?  Forget if they said they will offer more of their own at some point.
 Oh nice I see you updated your rankings.  That's impressive. TO THE TOP!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> HOLY SCHIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT"S SO SEXCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Dayum. Yo, if this was Japan, that amp would be all pixel censored


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sfwalcer said:


> Welp this doodle art graph is all you will ever need.
> 
> Nuff said:




I can't find the cks1000 review anywhere on rinchoi's site


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Dayum. Yo, if this was Japan, that amp would be all pixel censored


 

 Yeah meng, Jpn is just weird. I mean on the surface they appear to be so conservative and reserved but they have one of the most craziest cultures in the world esp. their contemporary pop one. If you are gonna make pon no how are you gonna pixel censure the damn thing, c'mon stop beating around the bush!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wait this ain't The Hype Thread??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Holy crap once we brought up Jpn, Mr. Joe Bloggs ninja his way in here like a boss!!!
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/01/100x100px-LS-016d6f5d_Mai-pantsu-5.jpeg[/img]
> 
> Joe Bloggs
> His Porta Corda walked the Green Mile.
> ...


 
 Good job using those CKS1Ks as a disguise... that's the thing though, no one in their collective have heard nor measured this particular iem. That graph is from some "trusted" 3rd party that supposedly did a measurement of the LIMITED RED EDITION of these CKS1000s if my memory is correct.
  
 Now we got that outta' the way, please enlighten us with your insight regarding Jpn Joe, i know those undies on that head-fi head of yours has incredible wisdom.


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> * Cue scene from "Good Will Hunting" where Robin Williams finally realizes, and then proceeds to school Matt Damon in the difference between _knowing,_ and _actually experiencing firsthand_.*
> 
> *eric* have you found any other tips that excel/improve vs the stock Cardas one yet?  Forget if they said they will offer more of their own at some point.
> Oh nice I see you updated your rankings.  That's impressive. TO THE TOP!


 
  
 nick n I've settled on the AF56 tips (blue wide bore tips). Really let the Ear Mirror shine in my ears.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Dayum. Yo, if this was Japan, that amp would be all pixel censored




LOL



sfwalcer said:


> Yeah meng, Jpn is just weird. I mean on the surface they appear to be so conservative and reserved but they have one of the most craziest cultures in the world esp. their contemporary pop one. If you are gonna make pon no how are you gonna pixel censure the damn thing, c'mon stop beating around the bush!!!  ....... :rolleyes:
> 
> Wait this ain't The Hype Thread??? :blink:
> 
> ...




LOL 
I got nothing meng. Maybe all that radiation from WWII transformed them into a slightly different species 

The CKS1000 measurement doesn't even look bad for what it is... A steady linear boost starting from 1kHz and peaking at the "clubbing" bass around 80-100Hz. The treble could be smoother but if it's not giving you sibilance it's not really bothering you.


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> LOL
> LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha good to know that even that doodle art graph doesn't seem THAT bad. Someone with a set of really well done/ burned to a crisp set of CKS1Ks should send it in to Rinks to be measured tbh. But from what little i have gathered Rin doesn't like ATH stuff all that much for some strange reason. Guess these 1Ks will continue to be one of those graph elusive creatures, which makes them THAT much mo' interesting. Staying ninja with it like BOSS!!!


----------



## bowei006

Wow, just found this thread
  
 Anyway, I have the Delta and R3, any questions?


----------



## sfwalcer

bowei006 said:


> *Wow, just found this thread*
> 
> Anyway, I have the Delta and R3, any questions?


 

 ^
... thought head-fi only consist of this discovery thread. Oh wait n/m there is also that anime thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks like all this talk about Jpn and pon no is able to trap us a nice lil' panda as well. 
  
 Happy to see you here meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: so how do they compare sound signature wise??? Natural/ artificial tonality??? Bass depth/ texture/ quantity & quality, forwardness/ lushness of mids and extension/sparkle of treble??? i dunno just us a lil' short sweet and concise comparo between the two would be nice.


----------



## bowei006

The master troll is here.
  
 Abandon thread!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ... thought head-fi only consist of this discovery thread. Oh wait n/m there is also that anime thread.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Amazing what some folks have in their saved searches isn't it?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah meng, Jpn is just weird. I mean on the surface they appear to be so conservative and reserved but they have one of the most craziest cultures in the world esp. their contemporary pop one. If you are gonna make pon no how are you gonna pixel censure the damn thing, c'mon stop beating around the bush!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's why the birthrate spiraled down the drain man. Ain't nobody got a clue as to what to do when they're down there. Colecovision in the age of 4K, it's like some kinda poetic, dichotomous, wabi sabi ****
  
 Shutdown aside, I'm glad I live in the US of A, otherwise I'd never know what to do with the knob in order to adjust the volume


----------



## sfwalcer

bowei006 said:


> The master troll is here.
> 
> Abandon thread!


 
 Ah c'mon meng, you know i love ya' just cuz i made you suicided yourself and you got reincarnated as a panda there is no need to hold grudges. Half man half panda is a lovely thang....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


  
  
... i am your CREATOR!!!
  
  


hutnicks said:


> Amazing what some folks have in their saved searches isn't it?


 
 ^ Safe??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> That's why the birthrate spiraled down the drain man. Ain't nobody got a clue as to what to do when they're down there. Colecovision in the age of 4K, it's like some kinda poetic, dichotomous, wabi sabi ****
> 
> Shutdown aside, I'm glad I live in the US of A, otherwise I'd never know what to do with the knob in order to adjust the volume


 
 ^ OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK too much personal info!!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hutnicks said:


> Amazing what some folks have in their saved searches isn't it?:wink_face:




All I have are "SHE3580", "Somic" and MH463. Oh and "EQ"  I'm subscribed to this threadall along yo, saw the CKS1000 graph and that's what I commented on. Then saw the hilarious pixel censor comment on this page and linked the homies from the anime thread to here. So there you have it


----------



## Libertad

out of discovery spirit i stubled across this on amazon http://www.amazon.com/I-MEGO--Ear-Monitor-Earphones-ZTONE/dp/B00C2L9WRC/ref=sr_1_120?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1381553259&sr=1-120&keywords=studio+monitors
  

 they look interesting and they are marketed with silver cables $85 but thats US price not sure on availability


----------



## Dsnuts

A little unknown quinkidink. I found out the same guy that voiced the SHE3580 did the S2. The guy was young too. Must be a sound genius of some type.


----------



## Libertad

dsnuts said:


> A little unknown quinkidink. I found out the same guy that voiced the SHE3580 did the S2. The guy was young too. Must be a sound genius of some type.


 
 small world indeed


----------



## Hutnicks

joe bloggs said:


> All I have are "SHE3580", "Somic" and MH463. Oh and "EQ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Going to have to upgrade that to 3590 now aren't you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great little IEM BTW, but they could have made it a wee bit bigger.
  
 It's always the pixel censor that gets em


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> ^ OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK too much personal info!!!




You realize I'm talkin in the literal sense, and am about 99% facetious, 100% of the time right? But otherwise, consider it water under the bridge. Just don't get swept away


----------



## Inks

sfwalcer said:


> Yeah meng, Jpn is just weird. I mean on the surface they appear to be so conservative and reserved but they have one of the most craziest cultures in the world esp. their contemporary pop one. If you are gonna make pon no how are you gonna pixel censure the damn thing, c'mon stop beating around the bush!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, link, it's reputable, get over it.


----------



## Inks

sfwalcer said:


> haha good to know that even that doodle art graph doesn't seem THAT bad. Someone with a set of really well done/ burned to a crisp set of CKS1Ks should send it in to Rinks to be measured tbh. But from what little i have gathered Rin doesn't like ATH stuff all that much for some strange reason. Guess these 1Ks will continue to be one of those graph elusive creatures, which makes them THAT much mo' interesting. Staying ninja with it like BOSS!!!


 
 Burn-in is mostly mental, nothing concrete remotely even resemble some of the bloated effects of burn-in said here. Rin likes what's good and unluckily, they've only made a handful of good sounding headphones, the rest is just experiments gone wrong. It's not that it sounds good even though it graphs poorly, I think people just likely compare to other funky IEMs recommended here like the S2 or RHAs and they seem just fine in that setting.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

inks said:


> Burn-in is mostly mental, nothing concrete remotely even resemble some of the bloated effects of burn-in said here. Rin likes what's good and unluckily, they've only made a handful of good sounding headphones, the rest is just experiments gone wrong. It's not that it sounds good even though it graphs poorly, I think people just likely compare to other funky IEMs recommended here like the S2 or RHAs and they seem just fine in that setting.




The fidelio s2 is funky? Is there a graph for that? 

Like I said, does the cks1000 really graph that poorly? A lot of headphone audio boils down to personal preference and I can see people looking for big bass and sharp details finding what they want in the cks1000. Subbass is overrated, been there with EQ, done that. The treble peaks of 10dB aren't pretty but even some highly recommended rinchoi iems have them?

Btw, if good means graphing a flat line, how many "good" headphones does a branf really need? Just 4: one in-ear, one earbud, one on-ear and one circumaural (ok, maybe one open and one closed for the latter) any other models can be all funky doodles, it's called "catering to different tastes"  Ok there proba bly isn't any real demand for a "20dB suckout at 4kHz" flavour (*cough* heir *cough* sm64) but other than that anything goes, really.


----------



## Inks

joe bloggs said:


> The fidelio s2 is funky? Is there a graph for that?
> 
> Like I said, does the cks1000 really graph that poorly? A lot of headphone audio boils down to personal preference and I can see people looking for big bass and sharp details finding what they want in the cks1000. Subbass is overrated, been there with EQ, done that. The treble peaks of 10dB aren't pretty but even some highly recommended rinchoi iems have them?


 
 I've heard the S2 and seen it's graph, which will be posted by Rin sometime in the future, it's similar to the T-Jays which is a fraction of the cost.
  
 It does graph poorly regardless, many better v-shaped IEMs out there. Not to that amount and Rin's highly recommened are usually after modding like the IE800.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

inks said:


> I've heard the S2 and seen it's graph, which will be posted by Rin sometime in the future, it's similar to the T-Jays which is a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It does graph poorly regardless, many better v-shaped IEMs out there. Not to that amount and Rin's highly recommened are usually after modding like the IE800.




Do you know what depth the cks1000 was measured at and whether it was an optimal depth? The RE272 and GR07, both top scorers at rinchoi, had peaks of similar magnitude when inserted to the reference plane. They went away for the most part when the phones were pulled back out 3mm.


----------



## nick n

I was reading this yet again today while brushing up on that _professional_ big buck$ Harmon research again that is a part of , or spinoff from their new uber top of the line 812 headphones I would guess.
 Done by some *Dr.* or professional Acoustic Engineer or something pretentious like that .
 Came across this line again that seems interesting.
  
"In other words, measured performance into a coupler is not necessarily how the ear will hear that headphone, and knowing that those differences might exist and figuring out where those differences come from will need to include study of the headphone/head physical interface. Not easy."
  
 ...then I come in here to check on some VSD / AT / KEF / Cardas info for _actual user impressions_ , since everything can possibly be different somehow depending on users and sources etc,  *and I have no idea whats going on it's all disjointed*





, some sort of block feature.
 I'm sure the interesting discoveries will shine through that though.
 I think *eke* had the very same mysterious block thing going on too, anyone else? ( how are you managing with that eke? )


----------



## Inks

joe bloggs said:


> Do you know what depth the cks1000 was measured at and whether it was an optimal depth? The RE272 and GR07, both top scorers at rinchoi, had peaks of similar magnitude when inserted to the reference plane. They went away for the most part when the phones were pulled back out 3mm.


 
 It's measured 6mm away which is the ideal insertion depth for the ATH.


----------



## sfwalcer

inks said:


> LOL, link, it's reputable, get over it.


 

 ^ Welp is you put it THAT way well then hell yeah. i mean your poor presentation of that single doodle art graph had no finesse whatsoever. Plus your lackluster timing and approach makes it difficult for anyone in their right mind to believe you.  And since you're inks your credibility is suspect by default anyways so..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alls you had to do was bling that doodle art graph a bit with some fancy pics plus add some foreign text to make it seem exotic, then it'll seem REAL legit and we wouldn't be even discussing about this for so long. C'mon inks you know it's all about the packaging these days, you gotta' sell it to us meng.
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/81/100x100px-LS-815682f3_HFA.png[/img]
> 
> Inks
> 
> ...


 
 ^ LoL Rin seems to much more open minded than you regarding burn in though. I read some of the stuff on this blog and he even mentioned that there were measurable affects due to burn-in albeit subtle, those minor changes across the sonic spectrum could very likely affect the overall cohesiveness of the sound. We can debate this burn-in matter ad nauseum but i do agree with you that mental burn in is one aspect of it, another aspect is that physical changes also occurs BUT the extent of the change is dependent on the type of materials/ tech utilized for a specific gear. Carbon Nanotube and Bio-Cell tech/ material has been well documented to change a great deal due to burn-in. You believe what you believe and i'll keep mine, no need to force the issue and i am sure everyone here is already sick and tired of this lame debate.
  
 Also last time i checked Rinks and co. only measure iems no??? ATHs collection is soooo extensive and to paint all of their stuff with such a broad brush it pretty absurd tbh. Even their mid-fi stuff varies A LOT in sound signature and capabilities although they no doubt has their own "house sound." And i doubt Rin has heard THAT much of ATH gears since he is such a huge fan boi anyways if you knowhatimeng.
  
 Anywho i ain't as picky as you inks and is really digging what ATH is offering these days. My ATH ES700s is amazing sounding and so are those ATH CKS1000s when i had them for an audition. So on that note, JUST ENJOY THE MUSIC....
  
... Jose.


----------



## Inks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp is you put it THAT way well then hell yeah. i mean your poor presentation of that single doodle art graph had no finesse whatsoever. Plus your lackluster timing and approach makes it difficult for anyone in their right mind to believe you.  And since you're inks your credibility is suspect by default anyways so.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't care for your opinion, things will get done as I will. Nah, you're trying to mold it into something else, Rin will tell you these small changes are NOTHING like the posts here. Impressions here are not "well documented" facts, it's mostly just more examples of expectation bias. Not just based on what's been measured by data from other reputable sites, ATH is more about quantity of products rather than quality from what I've seen and heard. I found the ES700 muddy, which further makes me understand why the CK1000S may get away with such a bass.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Btw, I'm playing the devil's advocate here for a bit. If I had it my way we'd all do just fine with $10 IEMs and $50 headphones and everyone's money would be better spent on headphone profiling services provided by the likes of SVS (Smyth Realiser) and yours truly  But taken in the context of the market realities, I've seen far worse than what AT has made here. And I can probably make a compensation impulse to load with viper4android on everyone's android based DAP/phone that makes these sound about as good as any other IEM out there, while looking real hip with those Frankenstein bolts sticking out . The same cannot be said for *cough* Heir *cough* SM64 now that's some real highway robbery h34r:


----------



## Inks

joe bloggs said:


> Btw, I'm playing the devil's advocate here for a bit. If I had it my way we'd all do just fine with $10 IEMs and $50 headphones and everyone's money would be better spent on headphone profiling services provided by the likes of SVS (Smyth Realiser) and yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Funny, I'm 100% positive the T-Jays Four with the Jays-Curves DSP blows everything in the thread away by quite a margin, physical tuning can only do so much...


----------



## sfwalcer

inks said:


> *I don't care for your opinion, things will get done as I will.* Nah, you're trying to mold it into something else, Rin will tell you these small changes are NOTHING like the posts here. Impressions here are not "well documented" facts, it's mostly just more examples of expectation bias. Not just based on what's been measured by data from other reputable sites, ATH is more about quantity of products rather than quality from what I've seen and heard. I found the ES700 muddy, which further makes me understand why the CK1000S may get away with such a bass.


 
 Oh and all this time i thought Rin was the head honcho and you were merely his...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



sidekick 


 ... HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I guess i had you and your beloved's relationship all twisted then. My apologies, you are the big bad inks boss man and you own the lil' kitty blog is see. Nice nice.


----------



## sfwalcer

inks said:


> Funny, I'm 100% positive the T-Jays Four with the Jays-Curves DSP blows everything in the thread away by quite a margin, physical tuning can only do so much...


 

 LMAO inks man you are one cocky @ss mofo, i kinda like your style in a sick and twisted way cuz your pure absurdness is comedic GOLD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let me quote myself again cuz this post is evergreen:
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/5/5a/100x100px-LS-5a4c7316_images.jpeg[/img]
> 
> sfwalcer
> Master Troll
> ...


 
  
 ALL HAIL INKS AND HIS MIGHTY GRAPHS!!! WE ARE ALL NOT WORTHY!!!
  
 I am sure that despite the ATH CKS1000s winning all those prestigious #1 spots/golden awards in Jpn meant nothing AT ALL. Those Jpnese must has have ears for mud only.


----------



## waynes world

Joe, they already do sound awesome. The graph is whack.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

inks said:


> Funny, I'm 100% positive the T-Jays Four with the Jays-Curves DSP blows everything in the thread away by quite a margin, physical tuning can only do so much...




Yup. And why waste your breath and bandwidth preaching to an unreceptive audience? And presenting your message in such a negative way (trashing almost every product out there)? Yes, 99% of the stuff on the market is rubbish, especially in value-for-dollar terms, but is badmouthing them all going to do anything other than get you on everyone's ignore list? People in this thread are truly enjoying themselves and their gear aren't even that expensive. Would anybody start hearing differently if you tell them their favourite piece of gear is trash? Their preferred sound signature don't even go anywhere near the reference flat line! What if the physical shapes of their ears/heads color the sound of headphones / IEMs significantly compared to a reference pair of speakers? What if they *gasp* prefer the 10-sub rig at the local disco to the reference speaker rig at Olive-Welti and co.?

Besides, I just smile and move on unless I see a real chance to give people a more technical understanding of audio. Starting your own threads and pointing people to it, writing those threads by imparting useful general knowledge rather than brand-targetted criticism are all superior ways of improving rhe audio field.


----------



## Inks

joe bloggs said:


> Yup. And why waste your breath and bandwidth preaching to an unreceptive audience? And presenting your message in such a negative way (trashing almost every product out there)? Yes, 99% of the stuff on the market is rubbish, especially in value-for-dollar terms, but is badmouthing them all going to do anything other than get you on everyone's ignore list? People in this thread are truly enjoying themselves and their gear aren't even that expensive. Would anybody start hearing differently if you tell them their favourite piece of gear is trash? Their preferred sound signature don't even go anywhere near the reference flat line! What if the physical shapes of their ears/heads color the sound of headphones / IEMs significantly compared to a reference pair of speakers? What if they *gasp* prefer the 10-sub rig at the local disco to the reference speaker rig at Olive-Welti and co.?
> 
> Besides, I just smile and move on unless I see a real chance to give people a more technical understanding of audio. Starting your own threads and pointing people to it, writing those threads by imparting useful general knowledge rather than brand-targetted criticism are all superior ways of improving rhe audio field.


 
 Fair points, but it's also not about going for a perfect OW flat or DF, the K3003 is a great sounding product despite not being flat because its actually tuned with some thought, low distortion, wide bandwidth, etc. UM 3DD is also an amazing bassy IEM, I'll skip all the nonsense new toy syndromes and just go for those. Wish I had the time for the latter....


----------



## waynes world

How do you know that the cks1000's are not great sounding if you have never heard them?

Anyway, I've had enough. Time to break in that block feature everyone has been talking about lately.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

inks said:


> Fair points, but it's also not about going for a perfect OW flat or DF, the K3003 is a great sounding product despite not being flat because its actually tuned with some thought, low distortion, wide bandwidth, etc. UM 3DD is also an amazing bassy IEM, I'll skip all the nonsense new toy syndromes and just go for those. Wish I had the time for the latter....




Other than gross defects like on the *cough* Heir *cough* SM64, I have to ask how you can be the arbiter of what sounds the best on others' ears based on graphs. I mean looking at the K3003, the FR produced by this expensive multi-driver contraption doesn't really look that much different to the lowly SHE3580 (as measured on goldenears, oh and rin has a pair I sent him sometime ago.). Response below 1k steadily rising, peaking in the subbass, check; two treble peaks of comparable magnitude, check! How does one objectively sound better* than the other?

*May be oxymoron


----------



## nehcrow

Not this argument again...
 Just going to say SM64 sound amazing yet measure terribly (according to Rin), so that dispels all the cares I have about measurements. 
 Measurements are becoming more and more meaningless


----------



## Joe Bloggs

nehcrow said:


> Not this argument again...
> 
> Just going to say SM64 sound amazing yet measure terribly (according to Rin), so that dispels all the cares I have about measurements.
> 
> Measurements are becoming more and more meaningless




Well, we really need some fresh ears in a blind test of the sm64 and the heirs against some conventionally good measuring phones. If subjective ratings put them at a tie or better, we really need to rethink and reevaluate the correlates between measurements and good sound and how a product should measure to be perceived to sound good. Then again, the answer to that question may be so variable depending on person that well... *throws hands in the air*

All I'll say at this point is that a phone that measures reasonably close to flat with low distortion throughout the range can produce any sound signature and quality desired (including sounding exactly like the sm64 if one so desires), via parametric EQ or via impulse convolution as supported by viper4android and my headphone specific impulses. It is for this reason that I am relatively immune to headphone gear rolling and that head-fi curse on the wallet...


----------



## quartertone

libertad said:


> out of discovery spirit i stubled across this on amazon http://www.amazon.com/I-MEGO--Ear-Monitor-Earphones-ZTONE/dp/B00C2L9WRC/ref=sr_1_120?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1381553259&sr=1-120&keywords=studio+monitors
> 
> 
> they look interesting and they are marketed with silver cables $85 but thats US price not sure on availability


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665664/i-mego-head-earphones


----------



## Libertad

I dont understand it man. I kinduv wanted to give inks a shadow of a doubt but its clear that inks intentions are not positive at all.All they have done is foster an environment to mis guide the uneducated new comers and honest members of the community from collaborating on their respective experiences in this hobby. You can at least have courtesy to say you dont agree with our post but instead you bash opinions of gear bassed on...a graph...really. Have fun with your number game inks but i for one and i believe i speak for this thread as a whole when i say this. Audio is first and foremost personal preference and enjoyment not numbers if thats all you seek just gear that performance based on graphs and measurements alone then you lose the purpose of the hobby in the first place and thats enjoyment.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Now let's get back to discovering, let me show you guys one of my favorite current cans
  





 The Denon Hp700: these cans are quite excellent at detailing and clarity stock, but after a bit of modding and burning in they become a fully analytical/fun can that competes other heavy hitters such as the Beyerdynamic Dt770, Fostex T50rp, possibly mad dogs, and even the K701. The best part is that they've got awesome durability, an expansive Soundstage for a closed can, and after a pad swap, are surprisingly comfy, all at the price of 99 dollars.


----------



## MrEleventy

Making a decision on which hp it's better via graph is like deciding which pro sports team wins each game by stats alone w/o even playing. Flukes do happen.


----------



## eke2k6

libertad said:


> I dont understand it man. I kinduv wanted to give inks a shadow of a doubt but *its clear that inks intentions are not positive at all.All they have done is foster an environment to mis guide the uneducated new comers and honest members of the community from collaborating on their respective experiences in this hobby*. *You can at least have courtesy to say you dont agree with our post but instead you bash opinions of gear bassed on...a graph...really.* Have fun with your number game inks but i for one and i believe i speak for this thread as a whole when i say this. Audio is first and foremost personal preference and enjoyment not numbers if thats all you seek just gear that performance based on graphs and measurements alone then you lose the purpose of the hobby in the first place and thats enjoyment.


 
  
 He really is a cancer wherever he posts his opinions. This is almost 3 pages of arguments he sparked, just because of his attitude. The worst part is that he's not even the one who truly has the engineering background like Rin does. Rin is (usually) far more benign with his statements, but Inks will take Rin's words and use them as some sort of weapon. My first real experience with Inks was on this very thread about the CKM500. I'll never forget how he bashed them for pages upon pages, then at the end admitted that he'd never even put them in his ears. My ASG-2 review thread is so long because so many pages are arguments sparked by Inks touting Rin's measurements of a faulty ASG-2, and he was ignoring several members who told him that they obviously didn't look right. And then that poor SM64 thread that is all but dead after Inks sauntered in there with Rin's graphs.
  
 Guys, the best lesson you can take is to use that block feature as much as you'd use salt and pepper on a steak. It really makes it better.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> He really is a cancer wherever he posts his opinions. This is almost 3 pages of arguments he sparked, just because of his attitude. The worst part is that he's not even the one who truly has the engineering background like Rin does. Rin is (usually) far more benign with his statements, but Inks will take Rin's words and use them as some sort of weapon. My first real experience with Inks was on this very thread about the CKM500. I'll never forget how he bashed them for pages upon pages, then at the end admitted that he'd never even put them in his ears. My ASG-2 review thread is so long because so many pages are arguments sparked by Inks touting Rin's measurements of a faulty ASG-2, and he was ignoring several members who told him that they obviously didn't look right. And then that poor SM64 thread that is all but dead after Inks sauntered in there with Rin's graphs.
> 
> Guys, the best lesson you can take is to use that block feature as much as you'd use salt and pepper on a steak. It really makes it better.


 
  
 eke2k6 and I haven't agreed on much lately (except our love for the ASG-2), but I wholeheartedly agree with him here. I think Inks is trying to get this thread shut down. I think to come on threads and make DEFINITIVE statements about products you've NEVER HEARD is egregious at best. Then eve insults most of the members here for liking the earphones that we like (and have heard). Yes, you can block him, but maybe the better option is to petition the moderators to ban him from this thread before he gets it shut down.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DS or anyone, if you go back to the RMAS show, check out MOJO audIo, where Benjamin Zweikel is creating some amazing mojo!  NOS based dac, and single point speakers with with allan heath organ amps.  spectacular sound, not headphones, but worthy of a visit.


----------



## Mackem

I don't think I'm going to upgrade to the CKS1000; I think they'd be too big for me to get a nice fit. My Bassos have a tiny footprint in comparison.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't mind differing opinions...man, it would be weird if everyone thought/felt the same about everything (I think they call that totalitarianism, at least the attempt to make everyone think the same). It gets problematic when people feel they have the TRUTH (look at what's going on in the government now-how can you reason with anyone else if you know the absolute truth!). Being an old time audiophile, been there/done that many times. Measurements/"objectivists" vs subjuctivists. Is it only good if it measures good? This was hashed in digital vs solid state argumenst, analog vs digital arguments, on and on. The "truth", of course, is somewhere in the middle. Measurements can be useful, but what you are measuring has to be significant to what you are hearing (distortion on early solid state gear, for instance, out the 10 decimal points, made it "obvious" it was better than tube gear, same with digital gear...nobody knew about jitter initially, CD was "perfect sound forever". If you test peoples' hearing, we all hear differently, lose high frequencies as we age, have different shaped canals and heads, so "1 curve fits all" seems impossible. Seems to me curves are more useful for comparing 1 headphone to another, but won't tell you what it actually sounds like. Heck, high end stuff that measures no better than a $50 knock off KILL the low price gear (I know, this is not universal or strictly price correlated), but graphs will only say if there is something egregious wrong, not what it sounds like on their own. I definitely hear differences between components/cables/headphones, some large, some subtle, often not making one piece great or crappy, but some coloration that is there. No one has to believe in this, of course, but I'm not sure what's the point of following threads on head fi if you can reach audio nirvana with a $20 set of Philips headphones,a phone and EQ...must be better things to do in spare time if all else is magic/wishful thinking/fraud.


----------



## vwinter

The only reason that happens is because people get all super personally butthurt when he says something disagreeable, which is often because it's set around a very tight set of expectations of sound quality. He makes a post and instead of being like, ok that makes sense for where he's coming from, everyone goes ballistic as if they did not see it coming.

I don't see how personal expectations can be so mismanaged to not be able to understand his position and work with it or around it. It's not like it changes dynamically and tbh It's not any different than the inverse of this thread's dynamic.

So instead, **** blows up. 

But passing the buck isn't doing yourselves any favors. And to the guy above that said he's misguiding consumers or whatever, do tell me how he's doing any better a job of that than 95% of everything across these forums?


----------



## doctorjazz

mackem said:


> I don't think I'm going to upgrade to the CKS1000; I think they'd be too big for me to get a nice fit. My Bassos have a tiny footprint in comparison.


 
 I like the CKS1000, but I had a hell of a time getting a decent fit on them...I seem to be the exception here on this, but they are shaped oddly and took a lot of effort (and Complys, finally) to get them acceptable (not perfect, mind you, but good enough) (Have the Tenores, much more comfortable)


----------



## Libertad

*BAM BITCHES!!!!*


 updated MX10 impressions later today along with what i think about the eClaro


----------



## H20Fidelity

It's fairly easy to tell when inks has been in a thread, I picked it up just by reading the last post on the main board. There's total aftermath from the destruction.


----------



## vwinter

h20fidelity said:


> It's fairly easy to tell when inks has been in a thread, I picked it up just by reading the last post on the main board. There's total aftermath from the destruction.




And I think that might be a sign that a bit of introspection is in order.


----------



## eke2k6

vwinter said:


> And I think that might be a sign that a bit of introspection is in order.


 
  
 I dunno man. It seems to me that if you set up an experiment in which you introduce a stimulus to different control groups, each with different characteristics, and they all react the same, is it that the subjects are the root cause...or is it the stimulus?
  
 There are ways to get your points across without basically calling a product crap, which is what is done on a regular basis. _That _is what causes issues and gets people offended, not his technical opinion.


----------



## H20Fidelity

vwinter said:


> And I think that might be a sign that a bit of introspection is in order.




Well its gone for quite a few pages, I suggest everyone calm down and get back to the topic at hand. Yes, Inks causes quite a stir, I've seen the SM64 thread completely ruined, it's a total mess. I suggest if many people are bothered gather a party and do things property by hitting the report button, otherwise this going back forth can go on for days. Literally.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back to the Pioneer HDJ-2000. I do like these, not a bad buy for $140. Charged up my National portable amp, went X3/National with silver cable previously mentioned. These babies do scale up, sound good straight from X3, tighten up with the amp. They still have a nice way of presenting detail, not in your face, softer, but it's there, have to listen for it rather than it being thrust out (haven't done head to head, but I belive the M-L Mykros 90 still has more detail). What I really like is the way it presents bass...this is of course one of the areas people disagree most, but to me, it gets it right. Not too much, too boomy, but not too little that you have to listen for it, good amount to move beat-centric music forward well, detailed without being edgy (interesting for what is marketed as a DJ headphone...you'd expect overwhelming bass). Has a mono switch, have no clue why or when I'd want to use it, do DJ's have a need for this? Anyway, good buy for the do-re-me imo (they also feel nicely built, don't look geeky when worn in public)


----------



## fnkcow

mackem said:


> I don't think I'm going to upgrade to the CKS1000; I think they'd be too big for me to get a nice fit. My Bassos have a tiny footprint in comparison.


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> I like the CKS1000, but I had a hell of a time getting a decent fit on them...I seem to be the exception here on this, but they are shaped oddly and took a lot of effort (and Complys, finally) to get them acceptable (not perfect, mind you, but good enough) (Have the Tenores, much more comfortable)


 
  
 The CKS1000 housing is big, but the parts that fit into the ear canals are only the nozzles, which are Comply T400 diameter sizes, smaller compared to the M200 nozzles diameter that are slightly bigger than Comply T500 sizes. It only requires a shallow fit.
  
 I find the stock AT eartips poor fit, comfort and SQ wise. Seriously they need to redesign them, 
 I would recommend TF10 tips or Auvio tips from Radioshack


----------



## Libertad

doctorjazz said:


> OK, back to the Pioneer HDJ-2000. I do like these, not a bad buy for $140. Charged up my National portable amp, went X3/National with silver cable previously mentioned. These babies do scale up, sound good straight from X3, tighten up with the amp. They still have a nice way of presenting detail, not in your face, softer, but it's there, have to listen for it rather than it being thrust out (haven't done head to head, but I belive the M-L Mykros 90 still has more detail). What I really like is the way it presents bass...this is of course one of the areas people disagree most, but to me, it gets it right. Not too much, too boomy, but not too little that you have to listen for it, good amount to move beat-centric music forward well, detailed without being edgy (interesting for what is marketed as a DJ headphone...you'd expect overwhelming bass). Has a mono switch, have no clue why or when I'd want to use it, do DJ's have a need for this? Anyway, good buy for the do-re-me imo (they also feel nicely built, don't look geeky when worn in public)


 

 i might try to get the leather pads off them since they look like they fit the MX10 and them 2000s ahve been a long lusted for can of mine i diffinetly need to grab a pair for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 oh for anyone looking to use the eClaro with a large video card be careful. The caps on the damn thing are so large they are almost touching the video card i used some silicon foam feet to put on a "feel much better about my gear not eletricly frying" cover on them and you must have a LONG front audio connector mines didnt reach until i gott creative with cable routing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still havent fired it up yet ill let you guys know how it sounds and again nice impressions doc


----------



## doctorjazz

I know the chamber doesn't go into the ear, but the way they end, with the flat area, then the tips, interfere with getting the tips in (my ears, of course), the Complys are better, using them more and more, actually. Tried TF10 and Auvio tips, have them both, didn't work as well (again, for me). As I've mentioned earlier, bullet shaped iems (like the Tenores) seem to work best for me, but I have managed decent fits with W4 (fits the pinna well), TF 10's (which I thought were impossible until the latest wave of odd shapes came along, now they seem a breeze), and the Audeo,PF 120, which fit really nicely, off the top of my head.


----------



## vwinter

eke2k6 said:


> I dunno man. It seems to me that if you set up an experiment in which you introduce a stimulus to different control groups, each with different characteristics, and they all react the same, is it that the subjects are the root cause...or is it the stimulus?
> 
> There are ways to get your points across without basically calling a product crap, which is what is done on a regular basis. _That _is what causes issues and gets people offended, not his technical opinion.




I agree that there are better ways, which is why I was talking about setting expectations. You know it's coming, it doesn't mean anything to you, you're not personally invested. It should be water off a ducks back. The collective you, not you you.

But in regard to the experiment, which made me imagine setting Inks loose on Tokyo, like Godzilla lol (no offense Inks, I hope you appreciate the cool mental image ), I don't think different threads around here are really different control groups. It's more like different versions of the same control group, to which I would almost expect the same result. I'm not blaming the subjects so much as It's more like I'm thinking it's the same test over and over again and people don't learn.

But also, in my interactions with him, we've disagreed with each other and it never resorted to personal attacks or anyone feeling attacked or hurt. There just needs to be understanding. That's what I'm getting at/to.




h20fidelity said:


> Well its gone for quite a few pages, *I suggest everyone calm down *and get back to the topic at hand. Yes, Inks causes quite a stir, I've seen the SM64 thread completely ruined, it's a total mess. I suggest if many people are bothered gather a party and do things property by hitting the report button, otherwise this going back forth can go on for days. Literally.




I am inherently and firmly against the report button for anything that is not entirely and absolutely offensive, dangerous, and illegal, and that goes for anything that is a result of the report button.

Bolded is good advice.


[rule]

Now something more interesting,

Seeing the OW graph of the RHA MA750 has me absolutely intrigued. I apologize if this has been discussed (I've been too busy to keep up with this thread), but how is the imaging, soundstage presentation, and timbre/tonality?


----------



## doctorjazz

Going for my dog walk/music listening time, have the Pioneers on but I'll bring the 750's, post later, nice day out, see ya!


----------



## vlenbo

mreleventy said:


> I had the M200 and fit was an issue for me. I can get them on pretty decently with my glasses off but putting on my glasses breaks the seal most of the time. It was also too bass heavy for me so I went with the Fidelio S2. Matches my sound preferences more without the struggle. I think the RHA 750 and Dunu DN1000 are in the mix as well.




Weird, they were bass heavy to you? Howd you do that? I cant hear powerful vass from these that often since the seal breaks. I pmed a few members on headfi and havent received a response on bass levels. I think that the bass quantity is just a bit more Than the bassos, but I dont know if that is just me or a seal issue. I tried to follow denis' advice and no dice.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I think the main issue here is that he hasn't put the things he's talking about in his ears.  Now given the state of the art in acoustic measurements, it is indeed possible to roughly talk about whether a product is Hi-Fi (in the sense of being able to reproduce the recording faithfully) without listening to it.  Where things go south from here is
  
 1. On the one hand, practically everyone on head-fi is of the extreme opinion that one cannot form any opinion of how a product sounds without listening to it.  Which isn't really conducive to forwarding the state of the art, as one is not allowed to apply scientific observations in any way, even when it is blindingly obvious.
 2. On the other hand, Inks is not just claiming that a product is "low-fi" based on measurements (which could be backed by measurements), but effectively that people shouldn't be able to enjoy what they're listening to, people are idiots for buying and listening to these phones.  (mind you, I haven't seen him say these things myself.  I'm going by hearsay here)  And if he's making such claims, these are not claims that can be backed by measurements.
  
 While I agree that people can get great sound for a fraction of what they're spending now, I don't go around slamming people's choices--I know it's futile by now and besides, not everyone is prepared to spend the time getting their audio systems together for advanced EQ.  And if enough brain-EQ can make something like the SM64 sound as awesome as it's claimed to be, I ain't even gonna touch the subject of CKS1000 with a ten-foot pole.  Heck like I say I don't even see anything out of the ordinary in that graph.
  
 Although I agree with a lot of what Inks is saying, there's no denying that he rubs people the wrong way and the realities of the society means that with the whole of head-fi on one side and him on the other, it's definitely him who has to change his behaviour.  Like I pointed out to him he could really put his energy to better use.


----------



## eke2k6

joe bloggs said:


> I think the main issue here is that he hasn't put the things he's talking about in his ears.  Now given the state of the art in acoustic measurements, it is indeed possible to roughly talk about whether a product is Hi-Fi (in the sense of being able to reproduce the recording faithfully) without listening to it.  Where things go south from here is
> 
> 1. On the one hand, practically everyone on head-fi is of the extreme opinion that one cannot form any opinion of how a product sounds without listening to it.  Which isn't really conducive to forwarding the state of the art, as one is not allowed to apply scientific observations in any way, even when it is blindingly obvious.
> 2. On the other hand, Inks is not just claiming that a product is "low-fi" based on measurements (which could be backed by measurements), but effectively that people shouldn't be able to enjoy what they're listening to, people are idiots for buying and listening to these phones.  (mind you, I haven't seen him say these things myself.  I'm going by hearsay here)  And if he's making such claims, these are not claims that can be backed by measurements.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 No, no. It isn't just a matter of faithful reproduction. To me, what Inks does is pseudo science. He *always *touts the FR graph as his way of determining the value of an iem, but he *never *takes the time domain into consideration. If an iem had a 15db boost in the bass, but had almost zero decay down there, would it still "sound" like it had a 15db boost without the use of a tone generator? How would it sound against the treble and mids if both had longer decay than the bass?
  
 As for the SM64, absolutely no-one who heard the SM64 could definitively note the 5K suckout. Shotgunshane himself remarked that the mids were clearer and more seductive than some even pricier iems. You know why? Look at the CSD plots for the decay times of the surrounding frequencies, and how small the Q of the suckout is. 
  
 It is akin to religious extremists who take even one sentence of a holy text, and use it as a means to further their own desires.
  
 This _is _the discovery thread though, so I'll not make any more comments unless to respond to something specific.


----------



## koreanzombie

Dsnuts I have to ask why the m200's didn't get the nuts award , as you said the kerfs sound better than the ma750s. Maybe because of fit issues?


----------



## vlenbo

koreanzombie said:


> Dsnuts I have to ask why the m200's didn't get the nuts award , as you said the kerfs sound better than the ma750s. Maybe because of fit issues?



it was the fit issue


----------



## doctorjazz

Fit is such an individual issue, as I've posted here ad nauseum. Just came back from my dog walk, listened to the Pioneers and the 750's (threw in UE 700's for fun...easier fit for me). So, the question was asked, details on the 750's. To me, again, fit is not so easy (think I may have a problem with iem's that are supposed to be superficial, that is not a deep fit). I know when this is happenning when I get best bass and sound when I hold in the headphone, but lose it when I let go. Anyway, holding in the 750's, to me they sound nice, with some caveats. Think they are a bit tipped up...some who are sensitive to highs may not find this to their liking. They do good bass, though not great, but definitely enough, good imaging/stage. Think tone color and clarity are a bit reduced (in comparison to the Pioneers). Good body shaking factor, exciting presentation. (again, many here may hear these differently, at least from the other posts I've read).
 later...gotta do leaves (great isolation test, that cockamamie blower).


----------



## Dsnuts

koreanzombie said:


> Dsnuts I have to ask why the m200's didn't get the nuts award , as you said the kerfs sound better than the ma750s. Maybe because of fit issues?


 
  
 The M200s for me does sound nice but I can understand docs issue with dish type earphones not fitting him correct. We all have different ear shapes and sizes and universals are made for fit "most" ears but there are going to be a few that they don't fit with..
  
 You can have the best sounding earphones in the world but you can throw out any notion of good sound out the door when they don't fit correctly for you. For me I have had zero issues with fit for every single earphones I owned/ bought/ reviewed/ sampled and that includes a lot. More than you guys would imagine. Thinking back on all the universals cheap or otherwise they all fit me in one way or another. Except the M200. For some reason they come out of my ears no matter what tips I use and how I put them in my ears. I bent the hook so far into my ears even to the point where you couldn't push the tips into my ears any further and they still slowly poped out. It was weird. Again I have never had any type of issue with fit for anything. So now I can understand why a person would not favor a sound due to correct fit as most of the time I could not relate. But now I do. When I held them in my ears they sounded fantastic.. So based on how your ear is shaped the M200 with either fit you or they won't no matter what you do. So it is actually a luck of the draw if they fit you or not.
  
 If anyone decides to get them make sure it is from a place you can return them just in case.


----------



## EuphonicArin

euphonicarin said:


> Now let's get back to discovering, let me show you guys one of my favorite current cans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I guess no one wants to have a look at these


----------



## Libertad

Speed clarity bass extension texture resolution body detail sound stage....its all there now improved dramatically. Man on board audio is really bad this is a monumental leap in sound quality! This little card packs alot of punch god was it worth it. Jesus people using onboard audio STOP RIGHT NOW and upgrade your DAC you have no idea what your missing until you do. These can don't sound good anymore..they sing. My mind is officially blown


----------



## Inks

eke2k6 said:


> No, no. It isn't just a matter of faithful reproduction. To me, what Inks does is pseudo science. He *always *touts the FR graph as his way of determining the value of an iem, but he *never *takes the time domain into consideration. If an iem had a 15db boost in the bass, but had almost zero decay down there, would it still "sound" like it had a 15db boost without the use of a tone generator? How would it sound against the treble and mids if both had longer decay than the bass?
> 
> As for the SM64, absolutely no-one who heard the SM64 could definitively note the 5K suckout. Shotgunshane himself remarked that the mids were clearer and more seductive than some even pricier iems. You know why? Look at the CSD plots for the decay times of the surrounding frequencies, and how small the Q of the suckout is.
> 
> ...


 
 Time domain characteristics are considered, but rarely a factor, it takes a significant decrease/increase in resolution to cause an affect and the FR will still be the most apparent. The Quadbeat/FXD70 has a big bass boost with small decay, guess what? It's still muddy, if anything it sounds worse as the bass sounds unnatural and still quite boosted. Treble and mids can't have longer decay than bass, relative longer than the norm yes, but not more than lower regions, do you guess these things? 
  
 Plenty report the suckout, even joker. Thing is, it's very narrow-band so it can likely get away with it, still doesn't take away the fact that it's poorly tuned in that region. Bass loos phenomal and tight, so I'm not surprised shotgunshane found it clear in the mids, he still didn't like it very much though from what I recall, I wonder why...Decay looks even, still doesn't mean the 5k is all of a sudden not sucked out anymore, EQ an IEM down 15db, still still sucked out in that region even though the time domain is even. 
  
 unneccessary last comments.


----------



## Lindsayw17

Hey David - we met at CanJam and were talking about Philips headphones.  Can you message me a good contact email or numbers so I can make sure I have the request correct.  thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> koreanzombie said:
> 
> 
> > Dsnuts I have to ask why the m200's didn't get the nuts award , as you said the kerfs sound better than the ma750s. Maybe because of fit issues?
> ...


 
 Interesting, I'm the anti-DS in a way...I love iem's, prefer them to over ear or on ears, actually, but have a hell of a time getting proper fit and seal, some I eventually make peace with, others never manage a good fit. Must have _MUTANT EARS!!!!!!! _(been watching too much Supernatural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## doctorjazz

Oh, figured out why the mono switch on the Pioneer headphones...supposed to be for DJ's, they often listen to 1 side to hear what's going on outside in the room, I suppose, mono lets them hear all the music (DUH!!)


----------



## nick n

euphonicarin said:


> I guess no one wants to have a look at these


 

 I have been eyeing those DENON D700 for a while, glad you got a set to add to the impressions. Extreme depth of bass with clear highs sounds like a winner to me.  Initially I was put off by the comparison to the M50, it being M50 levels.  But you throwing that T50 in there makes me think twice now.
  
 Oh and soundstage.
  
  
 trouble is right now I have too much stuff, somehow those would fit right in  I think though.
  
 What pads did you swap on there?


----------



## dweaver

The HP700 is an amazing headphone hampered only by slightly uncomfortable earpad and it's long half coil cord which a but bulky for portable use. Sound wise it's extremely good.


----------



## EuphonicArin

nick n said:


> I have been eyeing those DENON D700 for a while, glad you got a set to add to the impressions. Extreme depth of bass with clear highs sounds like a winner to me.  Initially I was put off by the comparison to the M50, it being M50 levels.  But you throwing that T50 in there makes me think twice now.
> 
> Oh and soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
 I swapped in zomo velour pads, but if you have a spare m50 pad or a srh840 pad, those would work to


----------



## doctorjazz

Also interested-have a pair of Denon 1000, never use them, tried to pawn them off on my daughter when she went to college, she preferred other headphones (AT, I believe), sit around. Have Denon iem's (750, I think), they're pretty nice. I'm also swamped with STUFF at present, but if a few people like them, I'm usually up to try (especially at the price), settling in a bit, though.


----------



## Dsnuts

euphonicarin said:


> I guess no one wants to have a look at these


 

 Actually you are late to the party. Dweaver as you know started the thread on them a while ago. I have my pair as well. They are excellent cans as you put it and overlooked. I always thought they were better sonically over the M50s. I gave my M50s away. Still have my HP700.
  
 I have a feeling these are actually AT cans in disguise as both the HP1000s and HP500s are AT rebranded cans so these should be an AT can of some sort as well. .


----------



## Dsnuts

libertad said:


> Speed clarity bass extension texture resolution body detail sound stage....its all there now improved dramatically. Man on board audio is really bad this is a monumental leap in sound quality! This little card packs alot of punch god was it worth it. Jesus people using onboard audio STOP RIGHT NOW and upgrade your DAC you have no idea what your missing until you do. These can don't sound good anymore..they sing. My mind is officially blown


 

 I know the feeling my friend. It is always cool to hear when people discover better sources that match up with better phones. You enjoy your new found discovery, and this my friends is what it is all about!.


----------



## nick n

euphonicarin said:


> I swapped in zomo velour pads, but if you have a spare m50 pad or a srh840 pad, those would work to


 

 My bad *HP*700 not _*D*_
  
 Yes I do have more than a few sets of Shure 840 pads and compatible ones here. Thanks for the info will let this percolate.
  
 Never did like velour pads much except on the Ultrasone2500. I'm probably crazy but they just seem wrong somehow.
  
 What did that do besides comfort? Tone down some highs?
  
 BTW what's the time period on these models, At driver seems confirmed for the 1000 and like Dsnuts said the 500, but Fostex was also OEM for their other ones obviously until recently.
  
 More I think about this $100 seems more than reasonable, just like to hear it first which I doubt is possible, since everyone has different baselines and comparison scales they judge by.


----------



## daveyostrow

doctorjazz said:


> I like the CKS1000, but I had a hell of a time getting a decent fit on them...I seem to be the exception here on this, but they are shaped oddly and took a lot of effort (and Complys, finally) to get them acceptable (not perfect, mind you, but good enough) (Have the Tenores, much more comfortable)


 
  


mackem said:


> I don't think I'm going to upgrade to the CKS1000; I think they'd be too big for me to get a nice fit. My Bassos have a tiny footprint in comparison.


 
  
 I must say, even though the cks1000 have a big footprint in they dont stick out that much. comfort-wise they are surprisingly more comfortable than most phones for me, im sure the right tips will make a difference. no complaints here in that department... unless you have a hood.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> I have been eyeing those DENON D700 for a while, glad you got a set to add to the impressions. Extreme depth of bass with clear highs sounds like a winner to me.  Initially I was put off by the comparison to the M50, it being M50 levels.  *But you throwing that T50 in there makes me think twice now.*


 
  
 That got my attention as well!
  


nick n said:


> *trouble is right now I have too much stuff, somehow those would fit right in  I think though.*
> 
> What pads did you swap on there?


 
  
 I think that you really should make some space first. I'll help you out... Just send me over your Nickified TR50P's. Problem solved!


----------



## waynes world

daveyostrow said:


> I must say, even though the cks1000 have a big footprint in they dont stick out that much. *comfort-wise they are surprisingly more comfortable than most phones for me*, im sure the right tips will make a difference. no complaints here in that department... unless you have a hood.


 
  
 Same here actually. They are fairly light, and because they don't need deep insertion, they seem less intrusive and feel quite comfortable (using a cable clip always).


----------



## TwinQY

Nick - if you weren't so adverse to velour, I would have mentioned that the HD485 mentioned on the first page of that HP700 thread works wonders. My friend had stuffed in more foam, and tacked on some felt on the stock pads - but the HD485 pads worked far better for my ears.


----------



## nick n

I can get over it I'm sure.
  Always on the lookout for new pad options.
  
 TY.


----------



## TwinQY

Heck if you want staple some salmon skin over the pads. Anything should work.
  
 Actually it's more of a microfibre sleeve thing, but they get pretty fuzzy over time like velours.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Heck if you want staple some salmon skin over the pads. Anything should work.
> 
> Actually it's more of a microfibre sleeve thing, but they get pretty fuzzy over time like velours.


 
  
 All you need is a good pair of hoes!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1/2805#post_9848776


----------



## TwinQY

Cardboard troll thought it up - so it must be awful. No thanks, I'll never use pantyhose again.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Cardboard troll thought it up - so it must be awful. No thanks, I'll never use pantyhose again.


 
  
 Well, I'm finally happy to have a _new_ use for pantyhose!


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Well, I'm finally happy to have a _new_ use for pantyhose!


 
 Might want to keep the S&M stuff between you and cardboard's PMs.
 Discovery of Fifty Shades this is not.
  
 @nick where are you thinking of getting those HP700s. Local Tom Lee and L&Ms used to have them, but not anymore. AVshop?


----------



## nick n

Maybe yeah I will check prices @ Canucker shops at the very least.
 Been through this search before and made myself forget on purpose.


----------



## EuphonicArin

dsnuts said:


> Actually you are late to the party. Dweaver as you know started the thread on them a while ago. I have my pair as well. They are excellent cans as you put it and overlooked. I always thought they were better sonically over the M50s. I gave my M50s away. Still have my HP700.
> 
> I have a feeling these are actually AT cans in disguise as both the HP1000s and HP500s are AT rebranded cans so these should be an AT can of some sort as well. .


 
 although I knew that you had hp700s (read your sig.) there never seems to be any promoting of these cans so I thought this thread would be best.


----------



## EuphonicArin

nick n said:


> My bad *HP*700 not _*D*_
> 
> Yes I do have more than a few sets of Shure 840 pads and compatible ones here. Thanks for the info will let this percolate.
> 
> ...


 
 they make the overall sound quite a bit better, with a slightly tighter bass, smoother highs, and mids that become alot less recessed, and I've heard around that the drivers are from the fostex generation of cans (d2000, D5000, D7000)


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Heck if you want staple some salmon skin over the pads. Anything should work.
> 
> Actually it's more of a microfibre sleeve thing, but they get pretty fuzzy over time like velours.


 

 You guys never heard of Scotchguard. A shot of that keeps the pilling right down. You just have to let em dry for about a millenium after you shoot em.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> You guys never heard of Scotchguard. A shot of that keeps the pilling right down. You just have to let em dry for about a millenium after you shoot em.


 
 But it's not salmon.
  
 What would happen to the hipster....?
  
 You know I'd use sanity covers for everything - but it screws with the seal.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> But it's not salmon.
> 
> What would happen to the hipster....?
> 
> You know I'd use sanity covers for everything - but it screws with the seal.


 

 Just think of Scotchguard as a spray on condom.
  
 That way you dont have the cat licking at your ears trying to get at your pads.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Just think of Scotchguard as a spray on condom.
> 
> That way you dont have the cat licking at your ears trying to get at your pads.


 
 By god, pantyhose, and now this. I swear the entire site's innudated with horny SOBs. Must come with the hobby. Next you'll have us spray the drivers with Pam and coax the treble out with some Panda Peins Jiffy Lube. 
  
 Why ruin a good thing - I've not needed to my ears for years now!
  
 Michael's or Canadian Tire? I'll try and find some.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> By god, pantyhose, and now this. I swear the entire site's innudated with horny SOBs. Must come with the hobby. Next you'll have us spray the drivers with Pam and coax the treble out with some Panda Peins Jiffy Lube.
> 
> Why ruin a good thing - I've not needed to my ears for years now!
> 
> Michael's or Canadian Tire? I'll try and find some.


 
 I blame the Japanese. Everything has some form of perverse sexual innuendo when they get involved.
  
 The tire, everything is cheaper there. Occasionally your local dollar store will get it in but that's pretty rare.


----------



## nick n

or Home Hardware a Canadian place, unlike Can Tire which is not.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> or Home Hardware a Canadian place, unlike Can Tire which is not.


 

 Home tends to be about 30 percent more expensive out here. You guys don't have RONA out your way do you?


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Home tends to be about 30 percent more expensive out here. You guys don't have RONA out your way do you?


 
 I'll check that too (no luck for inferiornick on the island). But by god, it's one can.
  


nick n said:


> or Home Hardware a Canadian place, unlike Can Tire which is not.


 
 Neither as perverted as Rona-desu-san, the ultimate rip-off hardware store. Hello Kitty not included.
  


hutnicks said:


> I blame the Japanese. Everything has some form of perverse sexual innuendo when they get involved.
> 
> The tire, everything is cheaper there. Occasionally your local dollar store will get it in but that's pretty rare.


 
 T50RP aka Toilet 50 Really Perverted. Fostex tried to warn us, Yamaha put them down with the Yellow Heimlich 1000. Thus sparked the ero-planar wars.
  
 I'll check that too, there's Rice World in Richmond, and Dollarama they have everything worth having.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> I'll check that too (no luck for inferiornick on the island). But by god, it's one can.
> 
> Neither as perverted as Rona-desu-san, the ultimate rip-off hardware store. Hello Kitty not included.
> 
> ...


 

 Ah but the new inmproved FostAI headphone will make all your dreams come true. Perversity is about to go upstream.
  
 Dollarama is where I find it once in a while. I suspect they take on overstockes and bankruptcies.


----------



## Dsnuts

euphonicarin said:


> although I knew that you had hp700s (read your sig.) there never seems to be any promoting of these cans so I thought this thread would be best.


 

 I got em a while back so they haven't gotten much use lately but I can certainly understand your like of these cans. Out of the 3 DJ cans it is the HP700s that sounds the best. The HP1000s sound good too but are a bit heavy to be wearing around. The HP500s are solid little portables and sound excellent as well.. All of em look great. 
  
 The Allen and Heath Xone XD53 and XD40s are the same cans as the HP1000 and the HP500



 I like the way the Denons look better though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey I say we all change our avatars for Halloween.. Do it!. Your scariest avatar.


----------



## nick n

hah ok.


----------



## Libertad

is this scary?


----------



## doctorjazz

May be able to get a deal on the XD2-53...are they worth it? (Quick price check on Google, about $160-220 different stores). Are these also rebranded Denons?


----------



## doctorjazz

Looking for a good avatar, but this will do for a bit...
  
 The great Satch!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, think I've got it


----------



## nihontoman

Mine is already friggin badass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and damn scary


----------



## Dsnuts

Oooo.. Scary.. I am creeped out by them avatars.


----------



## EuphonicArin

OOOOooOOOOooOoo Spooky


----------



## doctorjazz

Love Adolph in headphones...


----------



## kova4a

That Hitler with the headphones is just wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Unknowingly you'll make wearing headphones look bad, just what he did with the toothbrush stache. 
 EDit: Actually, the notion of something like that happening is quite scary.


----------



## Dsnuts

Even more scary. I found these in his bunker..


 These are worth millions!


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Even more scary. I found these in his bunker..
> 
> 
> These are worth millions!


 
 what's that? looks supreme...


----------



## Dsnuts

Old vintage Pioneer SE-305 stereo cans. These still work and is in great condition. Like I said found in Hitlers bunker. Was gripping them when he died. I bet you all didn't know Hitler was an audiophile. He was many philes actually.
  
 Will trade up for your Sennheiser Orpheus. These are worth 100X more. Honest Abe. Anyone willing to trade? My Hitler pic is proof these are the real deal.


----------



## Hutnicks

dsnuts said:


> Old vintage Pioneer SE-305 stereo cans. These still work and is in great condition. Like I said found in Hitlers bunker. Was gripping them when he died. I bet you all didn't know Hitler was an audiophile. He was many philes actually.
> 
> Will trade up for your Sennheiser Orpheus. These are worth 100X more. Honest Abe. Anyone willing to trade? My Hitler pic is proof these are the real deal.


 

 Sorry I'm holding out for the Pol Pot limited edition Beats in "Khymer" Rouge


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd always heard he was after "The Final REsolution!!!"


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Same here actually. They are fairly light, and because they don't need deep insertion, they seem less intrusive and feel quite comfortable (using a cable clip always).


 
  
  


daveyostrow said:


> I must say, even though the cks1000 have a big footprint in they dont stick out that much. comfort-wise they are surprisingly more comfortable than most phones for me, im sure the right tips will make a difference. no complaints here in that department... unless you have a hood.


 
  
 My main concern is if they somehow don't fit comfortably in my ears, returning them will be a bit problematic with me having to get them shipped from Japan -> UK.


----------



## doctorjazz

YMMV, I, as the resident "mutant ears" member, with fit problems on almost every iem slightly off from the "bullet" shape, didn't have an easy time with fit on these, eventually got it usable with Complys. I'd think someone you can deal more locally with, like Amazon or similar, would be safer (unless you are like DS, who almost never met an iem that didn't fit...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

this thread is getting very SCARY.  im hosting the CHASE DABNEY SPOOKTACLUAR HOUSE CONCERT NOV 2   friend me on facebook
 (elan nale) if you want to be invited!!!! boo!


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey Dsnuts, would you please be the first person on the internet to post a picture of the ma750 actually on the ear. Thanks.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> this thread is getting very SCARY.  im hosting the CHASE DABNEY SPOOKTACLUAR HOUSE CONCERT NOV 2   friend me on facebook
> (elan nale) if you want to be invited!!!! boo!


 
 Love to, think the commute would be too much


----------



## doctorjazz

Back to the J-E-T-S!!!


----------



## miriddin

koreanzombie said:


> Hey Dsnuts, would you please be the first person on the internet to post a picture of the ma750 actually on the ear. Thanks.


 

 Hi! I'm not Dsnuts, but if you need on the ear pictures of the MA750, those are my photos
 taken wearing them.


----------



## koreanzombie

miriddin said:


> Hi! I'm not Dsnuts, but if you need on the ear pictures of the MA750, those are my photos
> taken wearing them.


 
 FINALLY, lol thanks for posting the pics. What are your impressions on them?


----------



## doctorjazz

They fit everyone but me, again. Let me tell what my problems with it are, someone out there will likely have a similar problem. They look small in the picture, and, in fact they are small. The part you don't see, with the tip, is small indeed. So small, I find it difficult to get a seal in the ear canal, and the round outer chamber doesn't allow you to push it in any more. Wide tips help some, Complys help some, still not completely comfortable for me (I'm in a minority here for sure, but, could be someone else who feels the same). They are nice when a good seal is acheived (lots of comments on that in the thread). I may have to go back to Ety's...along with the Tenores, the easiest fit for me. (found them unreliable, though, just died on me...also hate the filters).


----------



## Mackem

Yeah my Bassos are completely stuffed now. Any ideas on replacement? I like the sound signature. Do I buy another pair of Carbo Bassos or is there something else I should consider?
  


doctorjazz said:


> They fit everyone but me, again. Let me tell what my problems with it are, someone out there will likely have a similar problem. They look small in the picture, and, in fact they are small. The part you don't see, with the tip, is small indeed. So small, I find it difficult to get a seal in the ear canal, and the round outer chamber doesn't allow you to push it in any more. Wide tips help some, Complys help some, still not completely comfortable for me (I'm in a minority here for sure, but, could be someone else who feels the same). They are nice when a good seal is acheived (lots of comments on that in the thread). I may have to go back to Ety's...along with the Tenores, the easiest fit for me. (*found them unreliable, though, just died on me*...also hate the filters).


 
  
 My Carbo Bassos just literally done the same thing about 5 minutes ago..


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> Yeah my Bassos are completely stuffed now. Any ideas on replacement? I like the sound signature. Do I buy another pair of Carbo Bassos or is there something else I should consider?
> ...


 
 Final Audio Design Heaven IV is a huge step up with a similar signature.


----------



## Mackem

Not looking to pay that much.


----------



## doctorjazz

really curious about this Final Audio Design, but it is pricy...the Heaven V's seem to get a  lot of notice.


----------



## doctorjazz

Raking those #%^#@&^$^ leaves this afternoon, listening to M-K Mykros 90. Again, very nice, this time from ipod touch/LOD/National, good buy imo (not for bassheads)


----------



## doctorjazz

(error, double post)


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> Not looking to pay that much.


 

 You can get it for just 174$ on AccessoryJack:
http://www.accessoryjack.com/final-audio-design-heaven-iv-balancing-air-movement-in-ear-headphones-white-fi-he4bwh.html
  
 Or if you want to use a forwarding service, you can buy it even cheaper from Japan:
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360426/


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> really curious about this Final Audio Design, but it is pricy...the Heaven V's seem to get a  lot of notice.


 

 Surprisingly cheap right now, just 272$ shipped from http://www.pricejapan.com
 Or 210$ plus forwarding service: http://kakaku.com/item/K0000479652/


----------



## koreanzombie

How do the ma750's fare against the sony xba 3's/30's and the jvc fxz200


----------



## doctorjazz

Have the Sony and the ma750... Comfort wise, the Sony is MUCH better (ymmv, of course). I'll compare them later sound wise if you like. Don't have the jvc


----------



## koreanzombie

If you could compare the two, that would be great.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, got office work to do, football to watch, listen later or tomorrow, report back


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, got office work to do, football to watch, listen later or tomorrow, report back


 
  
 What? Get your priorities straight doc!


----------



## doctorjazz

Mea culpa, Wayne...


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> Have the Sony and the ma750... Comfort wise, the Sony is MUCH better (ymmv, of course). I'll compare them later sound wise if you like. Don't have the jvc




Yep! I'm also interested on that comparison doc. Cheers!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, did some listening, do this in a semi-review fashion:
  
 Used my X3/Cardas LOD/ALO National.
  
 Listened to my current obsessions (have badgered people here with mention/videos/links to these). These are: Fountains of Wayne (album Sky Full of Holes, tracks "Someone's Gonna Break Your Heart", "Action Hero" and "A Dip in the Ocean"); Valley Lodge, (album of the same name, tracks, "Every Little Thing" and "If It Takes All Night" and "All of my Loving"); and Caitlin Cary andThad Cockrell (album Begonias, track "Two Different Things". Also Bill Evans Trio, "Waltz for Debbie" from the album of the same name (a classic if there ever was one).
  
 1)comfort/isolation-Sony by a mile, not that the HFA is bad, but my personal preference is for the deeper entry, better seal (for me) that I get from the Sony.
  
 ma750 more sensitive, had to turn volume up a bit to equalize for the Sony, nothing major, though.
 Isolation, as noted, was better for the Sony.
  
 2)Sound-Highs:felt the 750 did favor highs a bit more than the Sony, but the Sony got the sound down more accurately. High hat, for instance, was more forceful, say, on the 750 on Waltz for Debbie, but sounded more like a real high hat on the Sonys. I seem to be alone on this, but I find the highs slightly "tizzy", not enough to be bothersome, but there, especially on comparison to the XBA-3.
 Mids-felt they both did mids well, the Sony again seemed to give more "body" to the vocalist than the RHA.
 Bass-once again, both had tuneful, full bass, felt the Sony had more body, more "bassiness" to the bass.
 Soundstage-here the RHA was the winner, with a wider, more open soundstage than the Sony, and, relatedly, more open space between instruments.
  
 They reminded me in some way of open vs closed back over ear phones, with the open giving much wider presentation, but the closed (at least the ones I'm experienced) having the edge in fullness/body of tone of instruments. (not so surprising as the Sony does isolate better).
  
 I do really like both (but as I've said previously, I'm a _headphone slut, _go for anything with 2 earpieces), but I'd likely reach for the Sony first. In fact, even though it stopped being FOTM a while back, I still have periodically pulled them out (when I'm not salivating over a new purchase). The Sony sounds a bit more like music to my ears; the 750 more "hi-fi". If your sonic preferences are different, you may feel otherwise.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta badger you folks with the music again!!! 
  
  

  

     

  
  

 
     

     

  
 That'll be enough for now...quiz in a week!


----------



## waynes world

Awesome eclectic mix of tunes doc! Enjoyed them all


----------



## d marc0

Thanks doc! The XBA3 is indeed a keeper...


----------



## Leo888

Hi, may I ask if there's a difference sound wise between the XBA 3 and XBA 30. Thanks in advance.


----------



## d marc0

leo888 said:


> Hi, may I ask if there's a difference sound wise between the XBA 3 and XBA 30. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Maybe this can help you a bit...
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/sony-xba-30.html
  
 it's not much; but it'll give you an idea at least.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks  folks-haven't heard the XB-30, what I've read here is that it is a slightly upgraded XBA-3, better materials, maybe somewhat tighter, think it is somewhere in the Discovery thread, sure other places as well. Glad you liked the tunes, don't forget to study for the test, counts as half your grade


----------



## esteebin

doctorjazz said:


> They fit everyone but me, again. Let me tell what my problems with it are, someone out there will likely have a similar problem. They look small in the picture, and, in fact they are small. The part you don't see, with the tip, is small indeed. So small, I find it difficult to get a seal in the ear canal, and the round outer chamber doesn't allow you to push it in any more. Wide tips help some, Complys help some, still not completely comfortable for me (I'm in a minority here for sure, but, could be someone else who feels the same). They are nice when a good seal is acheived (lots of comments on that in the thread). I may have to go back to Ety's...along with the Tenores, the easiest fit for me. (found them unreliable, though, just died on me...also hate the filters).




http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/180#post_9887692

Dr Jazz, it seems the RHA Team has responded to someone who was also having fit issues (post #183) on the MA750. Maybe you could also contact them to see if they can help you with yours. I think it's good their support team scours the forum and steps in when someone isn't getting the best experience with their products.

EDIT: I was going back through previous posts to see if it was the MA750 you were having issues with but it might be another IEM. So, if that's the case please disregard. But for others who cannot get a comfortable seal with MA750, check out the thread I linked and contact the RHA support team to see if they can help.


----------



## Mackem

So are there any IEMs in the same price range as the Carbo Basso with a similar sort of sound signature but perhaps available in the UK or have better build quality (No driver flex etc.)


----------



## HairyHeadMara

mackem said:


> So are there any IEMs in the same price range as the Carbo Basso with a similar sort of sound signature but perhaps available in the UK or have better build quality (No driver flex etc.)



Try HTC one stock earphones, you may like them


----------



## Leo888

Thanks d marcO for the link and also Dr Jazz for the thoughts. Got some idea now. It seems that a lot of retailers are offloading the XBA3 with the upcoming new replacement model. Wonder if it's still hang around with current new offering and discoveries. Looking for some opinions here as the XBA3 can be had for a attractive price now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ericp10

Pure Nirvana!


----------



## Libertad

that was lovely


----------



## ericp10

libertad said:


> that was lovely


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> OK, listened last night...not sure I'm the one to give definitive impressions on this...I never like most of these oddball shaped iem's. My preference is the "bullet" shape, Etymotic, Tenore, others like that. The GR07's have sat around because I have trouble with seal/comfort on them. I played with tips for a bit, settled on some Monster tips. Next, I think my GR07's have some channel imbalence, the L side seemed quieter than it should be (wasn't dead, though). Now, having said that, seemed the 750's KILLED the GR07, more alive, wider, both have detail but really enjoyed listening to the 750's MUCH more, even trying to take all the above into account. GR07's kinda flat, boring in comparison (BE probably meant to fix this to some extent).


 
 Do the 750s kill the Monster Gratitudes as well?


----------



## waynes world

Thanks ericp10! Methany is a monster... whoa. And pretty cool how much he gets into it - at one with his musical nirvana!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Thanks ericp10! Methany is a monster... whoa. And pretty cool how much he gets into it - at one with his musical nirvana!


 
 X2 buddy!!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

So it's not a headphone discovery, but today I discovered an instrument that blows my mind called the Hang and I've been looking for music made with it.


  
 And here are two hanghang being played along with other instruments.



 I... really want... more than one. What an incredible instrument.


----------



## nick n

Brand new NAD iem's
http://www.head-fi.org/t/685854/nad-viso-hp20-in-ear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  black or silver, same "room feel" effect tuning as the fullsized HP50


----------



## n0str3ss

miriddin said:


> Hi! I'm not Dsnuts, but if you need on the ear pictures of the MA750, those are my photos
> taken wearing them.


 
  
 They are so nice looking when on the ear, damn


----------



## doctorjazz

grayson73 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, listened last night...not sure I'm the one to give definitive impressions on this...I never like most of these oddball shaped iem's. My preference is the "bullet" shape, Etymotic, Tenore, others like that. The GR07's have sat around because I have trouble with seal/comfort on them. I played with tips for a bit, settled on some Monster tips. Next, I think my GR07's have some channel imbalence, the L side seemed quieter than it should be (wasn't dead, though). Now, having said that, seemed the 750's KILLED the GR07, more alive, wider, both have detail but really enjoyed listening to the 750's MUCH more, even trying to take all the above into account. GR07's kinda flat, boring in comparison (BE probably meant to fix this to some extent).
> ...


 
 Haven't directly compared them yet...given my preferences, I'm guessing I'll like the Monsters more, but won't know for sure till I listen to both for comparison. (all my opinion, of course)


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Pure Nirvana!




 Cool, Eric, so un-Methany (then again, he did time with Ornette Coleman...obviously can do anything, musically AND technically!)


----------



## doctorjazz

Who's he playing with, that European orchestra that invites jazz guests (Denmark sticks in my head, could be wrong)?


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Who's he playing with, that European orchestra that invites jazz guests (Denmark sticks in my head, could be wrong)?


 
  
 North Sea Jazz Fest. Metropole Orchestra.


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool-fun track.


----------



## fnkcow

miriddin said:


> Hi! I'm not Dsnuts, but if you need on the ear pictures of the MA750, those are my photos
> taken wearing them.


 
 Looks like they stick out a bit more than expected, seems it'd be at the edge of feeling comfortable while lying sideways on bed. The build quality certainly is good enough for this application


----------



## TwinQY

For those that managed to get one of those Moxpad X3s - any impressions on them yet?
  
 Also, a few weeks in, still no reply from ANYMODE despite my multiple emails.
  
 Looks like I might get my Monos in after the long weekend as well...


----------



## doctorjazz

I actually find the MA750 to work well in bed...and I have fit problems with them otherwise. They are pretty flat and small (the picture makes them look bigger than I think they really are), and I can lie in bed ear down and it doesn't bother me. Actually, seems to help the side I lie down on as far as fit goes, the pressure of my head pushes them in the tiniest bit more to get good seal (they have very small nozzle as well, don't go deep into the ear, I think that is where many have the fit/seal problem).


----------



## doctorjazz

grayson73 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, listened last night...not sure I'm the one to give definitive impressions on this...I never like most of these oddball shaped iem's. My preference is the "bullet" shape, Etymotic, Tenore, others like that. The GR07's have sat around because I have trouble with seal/comfort on them. I played with tips for a bit, settled on some Monster tips. Next, I think my GR07's have some channel imbalence, the L side seemed quieter than it should be (wasn't dead, though). Now, having said that, seemed the 750's KILLED the GR07, more alive, wider, both have detail but really enjoyed listening to the 750's MUCH more, even trying to take all the above into account. GR07's kinda flat, boring in comparison (BE probably meant to fix this to some extent).
> ...


 
 No, I don't think they kill the Gratitudes at all...just did a mini version of the direct comparison I did yesterday with the Sony's and the 750's, most of the same songs. Now, let me reiterate, I don't find the fit of the 750's easy to manage...I think I have the tips that work, give a decent seal and I get good bass, but it's a delicate fit at best. Maybe that is coloring my impressions...they don't fit in with many in Whose Ears We Trust. Having said that, I got the same general impressions comparing the Gratitudes and the 750's. The 750's are space monsters...wide soundstage, open, quiet soundstage/space between instruments, and this has a way of pulling you in, a WOW factor. Bass is really good, another thing that helps propel music and gives more "Wow". I do think they become a bit congested when the music gets complex...again, I think the monsters flesh little details out better than the 750's. Cymbals are more "cymbal-y", acoustic guitars more...well, you get the picture. This shouldn't be so shocking-they were made to be about $300 iem's, they should have some really strong, musical characteristics. The fact that they can be had for <$100 (seen them in the $60 range) makes they a great bargain. I don't want to come off like I dislike the 750's...on the contrary, they are fun to listen to and a good music transducer, but overall, if I had to just pick one, I'd go Monster (Gratitudes fit is MUCH better for me...ymmv, as I keep saying. That may make a huge difference, dunno)


----------



## doctorjazz

(I don't love the GR07's, find them boring, and even harder to get a good fit)


----------



## nehcrow

I still think GR07 BE and Earsonics SM3 are the two greatest IEM's i've owned so far!
 Gotta get on dat ASG-2 though


----------



## kova4a

I posted this in the dx50 thread but if you order an ibasso dx50 from mp4nation you'll get a free brainwavz R3.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard the GR07 BE, may like it, who knows, lots of people love the original, different strokes and all that.Am really curious about the ASG-2, Cardas, others...hopefully I'll get a listen at some point to these, should take a break and listen to what I got


----------



## Darknet

kova4a said:


> I posted this in the dx50 thread but if you order an ibasso dx50 from mp4nation you'll get a free brainwavz R3.




Dude I'm really tempted to get these now... I was already comtemplating a dx50 but a free r3 doesnt hurt.


----------



## kova4a

darknet said:


> Dude I'm really tempted to get these now... I was already comtemplating a dx50 but a free r3 doesnt hurt.


 
 Yeah, I know - the temptation is strong but I already lasted this long without buying x3 or dx50 and I'm kinda set on buying the x5, so I think I can last few more months for it. I have a strong will - dsnuts was also going to wait for it and he cracked so bad buying both x3 and dx50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can show some superior fortitude. Even if I buy a dx50 now I'll still want to buy the x5 anyway, so I might just wait for it and probably invest these 250 bucks in a ps4 purchase.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

My 1KS continue to burn in, up to about 200 hours, so i am sneeking a peek at the sq with my new DX50.
 I am blown away, its a unique and tremendously synergistic experience.  Basshead music never sounded so
 good on any system except live shows.  all of the research DS put into synerthy exporations really paid off.
 I could retire a happy man from this thread and listen to this one for years.  haven't even put an Ray Samuels
 amp on the combo or E12 on it, but thats next and surely will control the bass even more.  Dont believe anything
 said that the 1K is artificial sounding until you hear it with a DX50.  ITS A MATCH MADE IN AUDIO HEAVEN!
 WOW!!!!!!  
 let the burn in continue and the amp experiments commence!


----------



## Libertad

drbluenewmexico said:


> My 1KS continue to burn in, up to about 200 hours, so i am sneeking a peek at the sq with my new DX50.
> I am blown away, its a unique and tremendously synergistic experience.  Basshead music never sounded so
> good on any system except live shows.  all of the research DS put into synerthy exporations really paid off.
> I could retire a happy man from this thread and listen to this one for years.  haven't even put an Ray Samuels
> ...


 
 rock on


----------



## Libertad

This little sound card has turned these unknown headphones into a dimond in the rough for me. I've never been so happy with sound something so simple and neglected for most of my life. I've cried I've laughed and smiled listening to every song over again to the point i felt overwhelmed with how awesome these things turned out to be. I think i might just have found my little slice of heaven and honestly dont wish to find different gear. Instead of going on searching and reading for something more i listen to the joy i already have. In all honesty if it wasnt for the spirit and the good willed people of this thread i would have never taken a chance on something unknown and im so glade i did. Id just like to say thanks from the bottom of my very soul to everyone who has contributed to this amazing thread.
  

 if its anything in this thread has shown me its to never be afraid to take a chance and discover


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, I already bit on the X3, but figure the X5 will be of interest when it is released. The A & K stuff also appeals, but, boy, it costs big (especially the 120). I really have gotten to like the AT 1K's, (sounding like a broken record here) once I got a good fit with Complys...they work with the x3 line out to a good amp as well. Probably should be happy with the X3/National combination, stop trying/buying/posting and live happily ever after...
 Nah


----------



## Darknet

hah at least you have a pretty nice set up going. I currently own no nice earphones because I phased out the onkyo ie hf300's in favor of the kef m500, but then with the kef m500 the htc one/ e11 only sounds mediocre with that which is why I've been looking into dx50. But those dx50s coming with a seemingly decent/good earphone is nice too, though I might just wait for the hifiman hm700 to come out. I really don't have the budget for a $400ish x5 so that's not going to happen


----------



## Zelda

and yet, another hybrid, Maxell DBA900
http://www.maxell.co.jp/jpn/news/2013/news131009.html


----------



## doctorjazz

esteebin said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > They fit everyone but me, again. Let me tell what my problems with it are, someone out there will likely have a similar problem. They look small in the picture, and, in fact they are small. The part you don't see, with the tip, is small indeed. So small, I find it difficult to get a seal in the ear canal, and the round outer chamber doesn't allow you to push it in any more. Wide tips help some, Complys help some, still not completely comfortable for me (I'm in a minority here for sure, but, could be someone else who feels the same). They are nice when a good seal is acheived (lots of comments on that in the thread). I may have to go back to Ety's...along with the Tenores, the easiest fit for me. (found them unreliable, though, just died on me...also hate the filters).
> ...


 
 It is nice that they are noting people posting problems with fit...I emailed them, got a response today. Basically, the response was, "get Comply tips". Not really all that helpful, as they include some with the headphones, and I have already tried some I have on hand. Oh well....


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, I already bit on the X3, but figure the X5 will be of interest when it is released. The A & K stuff also appeals, but, boy, it costs big (especially the 120). *I really have gotten to like the AT 1K's, (sounding like a broken record here)* once I got a good fit with Complys...they work with the x3 line out to a good amp as well. Probably should be happy with the X3/National combination, stop trying/buying/posting and live happily ever after...
> Nah


 
  
 It's hard not to get into them doc. They are quite amazing imo.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Having both the X3 and the DX50 i am glad to have the option of such different sounding DAP.
 DSnuts analysis of warm vs neutral sound interacting with different headphones, iems, was spot on.
 If you like the 1K audio technica sound (which i find mezmerizing and a one of a kind vortex of
 energetic sound) the mix with the DX50 is worth the investment in the DX50 just to hear the synergy of
 them together.  its way more than sum of the individual sound characteristics.  it brings both of them alive!
 its not an overkill investment in just another dap, its taking the 1Ks to a whole new level of sound and performance!!!!  that X3 has its own true love in the Fidelio X1s, and onkyos, etc and is a worthy colleague.  The R2s seem to be be adaptive to both for peak performance.  But the 1Ks are such a
 unique buzzersaw of active energy and smoothness that getting the DX50 to bring out their best was worth every penny!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> The Cardas I meant is the Cardas mini to mini interconnect, not too expensive on Amazon. The iem is on my wish list, one of these days.
> The BTG cable was what I was using between the X3 and the ALO National, it was really nice, but the Cardas has supplanted wit.
> 
> What a shoot out, Dallas vs Denver, who'd a thunk...looks like it might be over, though.


 
  
 I ended up snagging the cardas hpi 6" interconnect for my C3 --> BH, and a cardas hpi 18" interconnect for my desktop rig (HifimeDIY sabre dac --> E12) based on your and nick's recommendations. It helps that they are priced well.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> Having both the X3 and the DX50 i am glad to have the option of such different sounding DAP.
> DSnuts analysis of warm vs neutral sound interacting with different headphones, iems, was spot on.
> If you like the 1K audio technica sound (which i find mezmerizing and a one of a kind vortex of
> energetic sound) the mix with the DX50 is worth the investment in the DX50 just to hear the synergy of
> ...


 
  
 Whoa!  That's some fairly potent dx50 (and 1k!) hype you're flinging around there drblue! I feel the same way with the 1K's off of my C3/BH combo, but it sure would be nice to hear them off of the dx50. Maybe some day!


----------



## waynes world

hatefulsandwich said:


> So it's not a headphone discovery, but today I discovered an instrument that blows my mind called the Hang and I've been looking for music made with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...




  
 Those are very cool. Excellent videos/songs and talent shown as well!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Does anyone know if the ES700s sound anything like the CKN70s?


----------



## djvkool

zelda said:


> and yet, another hybrid, Maxell DBA900
> http://www.maxell.co.jp/jpn/news/2013/news131009.html


 
  
 I have their DBA700 which was single-BA and dynamic, and if that sound is anything to go buy, don't bother with these...


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> Does anyone know if the ES700s sound anything like the CKN70s?


 

 From memory the CKN70 is a lot more peaky in the treble regions, hence harsh/ sibilant highs is pretty problematic as many have noted. The CKN70s has more emphasis on the treble while the ES700s is more mid centric. I would say the ES700s has a better balance overall not just because it is non sibilant, but the bass and treble extension/ quality/ quantity is pretty close to the mids.
  
 The mids on the ES700s is one of the most sweet and lush sounding i have heard in any iem or headphone so far, so combined with a pretty well extended yet smooth treble along with a nice low reaching yet tight bass end gives them a really intricate, yet engaging sound. For me the ES700s are more refined and better sounding than the CKN70s in every single way.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> From memory the CKN70 is a lot more peaky in the treble regions, hence harsh/ sibilant highs is pretty problematic as many have noted. The CKN70s has more emphasis on the treble while the ES700s is more mid centric. I would say the ES700s has a better balance overall not just because it is non sibilant, but the bass and treble extension/ quality/ quantity is pretty close to the mids.
> 
> The mids on the ES700s is one of the most sweet and lush sounding i have heard in any iem or headphone so far, so combined with a pretty well extended yet smooth treble along with a nice low reaching yet tight bass end gives them a really intricate, yet engaging sound. For me the ES700s are more refined and better sounding than the CKN70s in every single way.


 
 Well, I've found that I like my AD900X better than my CKN70s which should be a given. Now, I prefer the sound signature of my CKN70s to the AD900Xs, but the AD900Xs sound much more refined because of the price difference and open back. I like the CKN70s because they are more colored, have a good amount of mid bass, and they are bright with very crunchy guitars. I'm trying to find something that is similar to the CKN70s, but more refined.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, I emailed Audio Technica about getting some medium tips for my CKN70s and they said they would do it for free. I just got them and the package contained 2 pairs of tips:
  

  
 The ones on the left are definitely the stock CKN70s, but I have no idea what the ones on the right are.


----------



## nihontoman

djvkool said:


> I have their DBA700 which was single-BA and dynamic, and if that sound is anything to go buy, don't bother with these...


 
 Higly doubt it. I think It will be something like an upgrade to the mediocre dba700 with better sound.


----------



## Bdon

Hey guys first time posting here as I've only ever read these threads (noobie) but I need some advice. I've had a pair EPH-100s for about a year now and i really liked them but the right earphone has started to die on me. I've been reading a lot for the past week and I stumbled across Dsnuts thread on the CKM-500s which sounded amazing....half way through the thread I finally decided I'd purchase them without realising it was fairly outdated by now. And so by the time i reached the end of the thread i found out about the CKN70s which were apparently even better than the 500s for an extra 20 bucks and not only that, they look a hell of a lot better...I started kicking myself for not reading the rest of the thread before purchasing and now the 500s havent even arrived yet and I am really considering also buying the CKN70s. BUT THIS TIME...before I buy anything, just to be sure, are there any other iems under $100 that can compare or are even better than the CKNs that I should consider??
(btw im not a real collector of iems so i had to quickly find a friend to buy the 500s off me as i simply dont have the cash to keep both - im just a high school student lol)


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the CKM500 is a great phone. I would get those first and hear them out before you start selling them. Just because something came out a while ago don't mean they are worse than anything new...
  
 What type of sound do you prefer. Balanced. Bassy, detailed? The CKM500 is a very versatile phone and might surprise you how good they actually sound..They can be driven really easily on a Dap or a phone. I would actually give them a go.
  
 There will always be newer nicer ear phones on the market. The CKM500 is an excellent starting point and a solid value for the price.


----------



## d marc0

bdon said:


> Hey guys first time posting here as I've only ever read these threads (noobie) but I need some advice. I've had a pair EPH-100s for about a year now and i really liked them but the right earphone has started to die on me. I've been reading a lot for the past week and I stumbled across Dsnuts thread on the CKM-500s which sounded amazing....half way through the thread I finally decided I'd purchase them without realising it was fairly outdated by now. And so by the time i reached the end of the thread i found out about the CKN70s which were apparently even better than the 500s for an extra 20 bucks and not only that, they look a hell of a lot better...I started kicking myself for not reading the rest of the thread before purchasing and now the 500s havent even arrived yet and I am really considering also buying the CKN70s. BUT THIS TIME...before I buy anything, just to be sure, are there any other iems under $100 that can compare or are even better than the CKNs that I should consider??
> (btw im not a real collector of iems so i had to quickly find a friend to buy the 500s off me as i simply dont have the cash to keep both - im just a high school student lol)


 
  
 There are some really good deals on the Monster gratitudes:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1381906440&sr=8-2&keywords=monster+gratitude&condition=new
 Read about them... there should be a few impressions on this thread alone. goodluck!


----------



## fnkcow

bdon said:


> Hey guys first time posting here as I've only ever read these threads (noobie) but I need some advice. I've had a pair EPH-100s for about a year now and i really liked them but the right earphone has started to die on me. I've been reading a lot for the past week and I stumbled across Dsnuts thread on the CKM-500s which sounded amazing....half way through the thread I finally decided I'd purchase them without realising it was fairly outdated by now. And so by the time i reached the end of the thread i found out about the CKN70s which were apparently even better than the 500s for an extra 20 bucks and not only that, they look a hell of a lot better...I started kicking myself for not reading the rest of the thread before purchasing and now the 500s havent even arrived yet and I am really considering also buying the CKN70s. BUT THIS TIME...before I buy anything, just to be sure, are there any other iems under $100 that can compare or are even better than the CKNs that I should consider??
> (btw im not a real collector of iems so i had to quickly find a friend to buy the 500s off me as i simply dont have the cash to keep both - im just a high school student lol)


 
 Check out the Monster Gratitude. Current price of ~$60 instead of retail at $230. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/559861/monster-gratitude-live-music-iems
  
 This and the Monster Turbine series are the only few ones out of long list of Monster lines that dont suck but actually the opposite. Some reviewers even claimed the Monster Gratitude is better than the famed bang-for-buck Vsonic GR07BE, at the same SQ level of RE-400 better than Carbo Tenore


----------



## fnkcow

d marc0 said:


> There are some really good deals on the Monster gratitudes:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1381906440&sr=8-2&keywords=monster+gratitude&condition=new
> Read about them... there should be a few impressions on this thread alone. goodluck!


 
 lol beat me by 2 minutes!


----------



## Bdon

dsnuts said:


> Well the CKM500 is a great phone. I would get those first and hear them out before you start selling them. Just because something came out a while ago don't mean they are worse than anything new...
> 
> What type of sound do you prefer. Balanced. Bassy, detailed? The CKM500 is a very versatile phone and might surprise you how good they actually sound..They can be driven really easily on a Dap or a phone. I would actually give them a go.
> 
> There will always be newer nicer ear phones on the market. The CKM500 is an excellent starting point and a solid value for the price.


 
 Well my friend has already agreed to purchase them at an agreed price cause he is also in need of a new pair of earphones so I cant really say no now...but I was quite reluctant at first cause i really didnt like the look of the 500s...they look kind of 'cheap' and toyish but thats just me. The CKN70s on the other hand look amazing and I'd much rather get them instead at this point. I am rather superficial.
 Oh and for sound, I'd prefer something balanced as i listen to a wide range of music e.g. dubstep, rnb, pop, dance, classical mostly mainstream stuff.


----------



## Bdon

As for the Monster Gratitudes I'm in Australia so I can't really purchase off of amazon


----------



## 7S Cameron

Actually, scratch that, I want headphones that sound like the AD900X and the CKN70s put together. I can't even imagine...


----------



## 7S Cameron

bdon said:


> Well my friend has already agreed to purchase them at an agreed price cause he is also in need of a new pair of earphones so I cant really say no now...but I was quite reluctant at first cause i really didnt like the look of the 500s...they look kind of 'cheap' and toyish but thats just me. The CKN70s on the other hand look amazing and I'd much rather get them instead at this point. I am rather superficial.
> Oh and for sound, I'd prefer something balanced as i listen to a wide range of music e.g. dubstep, rnb, pop, dance, classical mostly mainstream stuff.


 
 The CKN70s are amazing. They are definitely very bright and have mid bass warmth. They are basically warm and bright at the same time, I've tip rolled, but I've found myself back to the stock tips and I think they have the best sound. These IEMs need a ****LOAD of burn in, just a fair warning.


----------



## Bdon

7s cameron said:


> The CKN70s are amazing. They are definitely very bright and have mid bass warmth. They are basically warm and bright at the same time, I've tip rolled, but I've found myself back to the stock tips and I think they have the best sound. These IEMs need a ****LOAD of burn in, just a fair warning.


 
 Alright thanks I shall grab a pair from cdjapan then  thanks for the input guys!
 Oh and also, will the meelec balanced double flanges work well with the CKN70s?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

bdon said:


> As for the Monster Gratitudes I'm in Australia so I can't really purchase off of amazon


 
  
 Yeah you can, but you have to pay $15 for shipping, it works out $65 au + $15 au total  = $80 au still great value.


----------



## Bdon

hmm could anyone compare the CKN70s with the FXD80s and the Monster Grats?


----------



## 7S Cameron

bdon said:


> hmm could anyone compare the CKN70s with the FXD80s and the Monster Grats?


 
 I've never heard the Monsters, but the CKN70s have more mid bass and more extended highs. The sound is more colored and the guitars have more crunch to them. The FXD80s are more forgiving so I guess they would probably be a better all-rounder. The CKN70s sound a little bit thin in comparison because of the aggressive sound signature. The FXD80s have very nice sub bass and depth, but don't have as much impact or punch. Vocals are about equal, but approached very differently. With the JVCs vocals are very throaty and more forward. The ATs vocals are sweet, lush, and more balanced with the rest of the sound spectrum. The soundstage of the FXD80s has slightly more depth and less width, while the CKN70s have more width and slightly less depth. They both have a good amount of each attribute. I prefer the soundstage of the CKN70s though, it's a little more surround sound and engaging. The instrument separation is better as well. While the CKN70s are warm and bright the FXD80s are neutral and smooth.
  
 Both IEMs have plenty of power and don't need an amp or DAC, but definitely benefit from both. The FXD80s seal with less work for me, but it might not be the same for everyone else. The chord can be a little coily with the ATs, but I feel like it could be tugged a lot harder before something goes wrong. Also, if the wiring on the inside of the housing gets disconnected the CKN70s are very easy to open and re-seal. I haven't been able to get the FXD80s open as of yet.


----------



## Bdon

7s cameron said:


> I've never heard the Monsters, but the CKN70s have more mid bass and more extended highs. The sound is more colored and the guitars have more crunch to them. The FXD80s are more forgiving so I guess they would probably be a better all-rounder. The CKN70s sound a little bit thin in comparison because of the aggressive sound signature. The FXD80s have very nice sub bass and depth, but don't have as much impact or punch. Vocals are about equal, but approached very differently. With the JVCs vocals are very throaty and more forward. The ATs vocals are sweet, lush, and more balanced with the rest of the sound spectrum. The soundstage of the FXD80s has slightly more depth and less width, while the CKN70s have more width and slightly less depth. They both have a good amount of each attribute. I prefer the soundstage of the CKN70s though, it's a little more surround sound and engaging. The instrument separation is better as well. While the CKN70s are warm and bright the FXD80s are neutral and smooth.
> 
> Both IEMs have plenty of power and don't need an amp or DAC, but definitely benefit from both. The FXD80s seal with less work for me, but it might not be the same for everyone else. The chord can be a little coily with the ATs, but I feel like it could be tugged a lot harder before something goes wrong. Also, if the wiring on the inside of the housing gets disconnected the CKN70s are very easy to open and re-seal. I haven't been able to get the FXD80s open as of yet.


 
 Thanks for the comparison! I've just pressed the buy button for a pair of black CKNs  I think I'd enjoy the bass and sound stage on the CKNs more.


----------



## MrEleventy

7s cameron said:


> I've never heard the Monsters, but the CKN70s have more mid bass and more extended highs. The sound is more colored and the guitars have more crunch to them. The FXD80s are more forgiving so I guess they would probably be a better all-rounder. The CKN70s sound a little bit thin in comparison because of the aggressive sound signature. The FXD80s have very nice sub bass and depth, but don't have as much impact or punch. Vocals are about equal, but approached very differently. With the JVCs vocals are very throaty and more forward. The ATs vocals are sweet, lush, and more balanced with the rest of the sound spectrum. The soundstage of the FXD80s has slightly more depth and less width, while the CKN70s have more width and slightly less depth. They both have a good amount of each attribute. I prefer the soundstage of the CKN70s though, it's a little more surround sound and engaging. The instrument separation is better as well. While the CKN70s are warm and bright the FXD80s are neutral and smooth.
> 
> Both IEMs have plenty of power and don't need an amp or DAC, but definitely benefit from both. The FXD80s seal with less work for me, but it might not be the same for everyone else. The chord can be a little coily with the ATs, but I feel like it could be tugged a lot harder before something goes wrong. Also, if the wiring on the inside of the housing gets disconnected the CKN70s are very easy to open and re-seal. I haven't been able to get the FXD80s open as of yet.


Dt990 pro? New on amazon for 150. V shaped like the ckn70s, but open and airy presentation like the ad900x.


----------



## Carlsan

Being discussed in this thread, new Sony Hybrids, Sony XBA-H1 and XBA-H3 Hybrid Dynamic and BA IEM  
  
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBA-H1-Hybrid-In-Ear-Headphone/dp/B00F2QN1OE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381932971&sr=8-1&keywords=XBA-H1
  
 The XBA-H1, linked above is $150 and seems to be getting really good impressions from the first people that have received them. 
  
 These have the potential to be great earphones that play way above their price range.


----------



## miriddin

kova4a said:


> I posted this in the dx50 thread but if you order an ibasso dx50 from mp4nation you'll get a free brainwavz R3.


 

 Thanks! just ordered mine!
  
 I was thinking to get a BrainWavz R3, but an iBasso DX50 for 100 euros is a welcome addition! ;-D


----------



## Dsnuts

I can safely say both these are a great deal on ebay.
  



 Both these make my stuff sound as good as they look.. No need to spend a lot for nice cables for your phones or a nice interconnect. One of the better buys for me for cable accessories.
  
 These cables sound just as nice as the Zu cables but is more flexible which makes them more usable for me and since they have a L jack it stays put in my sources better. I had my DX50 connected to my 2Step amp using the X1.. Was lost in my music for several hours. Both these cables make great edition to your gears.
  
 Now for the supposed 64 gig card.


 These look brand new. Smells brand new. But they are fake. 32gig rejected class 2 cards at the most. You buy you lose. you learn you move on. It sucks that people have to jip other people to make a small sale.


----------



## 7S Cameron

mreleventy said:


> Dt990 pro? New on amazon for 150. V shaped like the ckn70s, but open and airy presentation like the ad900x.



What about the DT770s?


----------



## n0str3ss

Sad you got a fake card, the only place where buy mine in Europe is in mymemory.co.uk, good warranty, fast shipping and decent prices when you think they got the taxes covered.


----------



## doctorjazz

d marc0 said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys first time posting here as I've only ever read these threads (noobie) but I need some advice. I've had a pair EPH-100s for about a year now and i really liked them but the right earphone has started to die on me. I've been reading a lot for the past week and I stumbled across Dsnuts thread on the CKM-500s which sounded amazing....half way through the thread I finally decided I'd purchase them without realising it was fairly outdated by now. And so by the time i reached the end of the thread i found out about the CKN70s which were apparently even better than the 500s for an extra 20 bucks and not only that, they look a hell of a lot better...I started kicking myself for not reading the rest of the thread before purchasing and now the 500s havent even arrived yet and I am really considering also buying the CKN70s. BUT THIS TIME...before I buy anything, just to be sure, are there any other iems under $100 that can compare or are even better than the CKNs that I should consider??
> ...


 
 Anyone looking for a really good iem buy <$100 should seriously consider these...just sayin...


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> hatefulsandwich said:
> 
> 
> > So it's not a headphone discovery, but today I discovered an instrument that blows my mind called the Hang and I've been looking for music made with it.
> ...




 Excuse me, aren't these basically steel drums? Very cool clip/music, though.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> I can safely say both these are a great deal on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do like these cables, and they look cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...FYI, the people at Zu are back on ebay and sending the less expensive version of the cables again. I got one, haven't sat down to compare to others yet (taking a geek break).


----------



## MrEleventy

7s cameron said:


> What about the DT770s?


It depends on the model. Prems are harder and harder to find but the Pros are abundant. The Pros are the bassiest of the bunch with smoother treble. You lose out on the airiness and isn't as detailed treble wise but it does isolate well.


----------



## 7S Cameron

mreleventy said:


> It depends on the model. Prems are harder and harder to find but the Pros are abundant. The Pros are the bassiest of the bunch with smoother treble. You lose out on the airiness and isn't as detailed treble wise but it does isolate well.


 
 How much bass do the DT990s have? Does it have punch and depth; also will it be enough for dubstep? My main issue with the AD900X is the lack of bass. It's not a big deal in most genres, but in electronic it's definitely noticeable.


----------



## doctorjazz

THE HEADPHONE CABLE COLLECTION (yeah, I know it's not much, but it's relatively new).
 in order from left: the Cardas mini to mini, Minor Audio ipod LOD (from Turkey, got on ebay). The Zu Audio mini to mini, and the silver cable, same noted by DS and others above,  ebay. When I'm feeling the need to express my inner geek, I'll sit down and do cable to cable. Haven't even gotten a chance to listen to the Zu yet, just came.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Do like these cables, and they look cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which Zu cable are you referring to? I can't find the "mini to mini" one that was originally offered. I had to get this one and get them to change the rca end to a mini end. Huh - I see that they have increased the price of that cable from $39.99 to $49.99!


----------



## Libertad

doctorjazz said:


> THE HEADPHONE CABLE COLLECTION (yeah, I know it's not much, but it's relatively new).
> in order from left: the Cardas mini to mini, Minor Audio ipod LOD (from Turkey, got on ebay). The Zu Audio mini to mini, and the silver cable, same noted by DS and others above,  ebay. *When I'm feeling the need to express my inner geek, I'll sit down and do cable to cable*. Haven't even gotten a chance to listen to the Zu yet, just came.


 
 that sounds so naughty though


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> I can safely say both these are a great deal on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ds, can your kindly provide the eBay link for the above cables. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111177639217?var=410218043709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/121180270886?var=420174137492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Leo888

Thanks Ds for the links. Appreciate it. Cheers.


----------



## ericp10

Traveling until Friday, so just a quick note. Have the RE-400 and DX50 with me. If you're not a basshead and want a LOT of space around instruments, plus great imaging front to back and side to side, the RE-400 just may do it for you with the DX50. I don't have the X3 with me, but great synergy between the two if you into a neutral earphone. It sounds marvelous! Now, at this point, my two favorite earphones with the DX50 are the MA750 and DN-1000 (that's not in any particular order). Well actually I do have a favorite with the DX50 (but it needs the volume turned up). That would be the M200. The MA750 sound so full with this DAP, but the DN-1k has the widest soundstage and so much rich detail. with the DAP. More later when I'm settled back at home.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, I did bring the FXZ-100 with me. Will try that later.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wayne, that is the Zo cable that you need to request it terminated mini to mini. Still not too expensive, was actually going to hook up and compare, amp ran out of juice, charging it now (one thing I don't like about the amp-don't know it's charge, find out when it dies).


----------



## doctorjazz

libertad said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > THE HEADPHONE CABLE COLLECTION (yeah, I know it's not much, but it's relatively new).
> ...


 
 Naughty AND nice!!!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Traveling until Friday, so just a quick note. Have the RE-400 and DX50 with me. If you're not a basshead and want a LOT of space around instruments, plus great imaging front to back and side to side, the RE-400 just may do it for you with the DX50. I don't have the X3 with me, but great synergy between the two if you into a neutral earphone. It sounds marvelous! *Now, at this point, my two favorite earphones with the DX50 are the MA750 and DN-1000 (that's not in any particular order). Well actually I do have a favorite with the DX50 (but it needs the volume turned up). That would be the M200. The MA750 sound so full with this DAP, but the DN-1k has the widest soundstage and so much rich detail. with the DAP. More later when I'm settled back at home.*


 
  
 You're only missing one (cks1000) that apparently rocks with the DX50! 




  
 I think the "problem" you are having eric is having too many awesome sounding iems! Good problem to be having!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> You're only missing one (cks1000) that apparently rocks with the DX50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 waynes world, buddy, some posts back I stated that the CKS1000 sounds great with the DX50.  Now, as for the FXZ100, I'm a bit underwhelmed. I mean the DX50 definitely  makes that sub-woofer shine in the 100, but the overall sound lacks a clarity and shine that I hear with the MA750, M200, and DN-1000. Not bad but just doesn't blow me away. It's lacking some instrument separation. Friday I'll see how the FXZ100 sounds with the X3.
  
 It's like night and day or low definition to HD when I switch from the FXZ100 to the DN-1000. So much more clarity and detail.
  
 Example: I'm listening to Queen and David Bowie's Under Pressure. The Sub bass stay constant with the FXZ100, but the sub-bass only kicks into another - deep deep - gear when called for with the DN-1000 (and it goes low!!). And it's a clearer much better quality bass.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> waynes world, buddy, some posts back I stated that the CKS1000 sounds great with the DX50.


 
  
 Yes indeed you did, and indeed I was just being silly 
  


> Now, as for the FXZ100, I'm a bit underwhelmed. I mean the DX50 definitely  makes that sub-woofer shine in the 100, but the overall sound lacks a clarity and shine that I hear with the MA750, M200, and DN-1000. Not bad but just doesn't blow me away. It's lacking some instrument separation. Friday I'll see how the FXZ100 sounds with the X3.
> 
> It's like night and day or low definition to HD when I switch from the FXZ100 to the DN-1000. So much more clarity and detail.
> 
> Example: I'm listening to Queen and David Bowie's Under Pressure. The Sub bass stay constant with the FXZ100, but the sub-bass only kicks into another - deep deep - gear when called for with the DN-1000 (and it goes low!!). And it's a clearer much better quality bass.


 
  
 The good 'old FXZ100 had it's day in the sun, but it sounds like this new wave of iem's are stepping it up to a whole new level. Awesome!


----------



## wafflezz

sfwalcer said:


> Welp this doodle art graph is all you will ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oy vey. That v shape.


----------



## waynes world

wafflezz said:


> Oy vey. That v shape.


 
  
 Yeah, if you base your impressions on doodle-art lol


----------



## MrEleventy

I love doo doo art!


----------



## Hutnicks

mreleventy said:


> I love doo doo art!


 

 Ah I see. The size and colouring represent decay time and amplitudes. Very slick Character Styled Decay chart


----------



## sfwalcer

^ See this is where ALL of ya'll went wrong. Wayyy too much over analyzing of the doo doos and not enough personal one on one fun tymes.
  
... you needs to forget about them doo doos and just have fun with it meng.


----------



## nick n

I saw this impression on another site.
  
 "Pretty decent: RHA 750 (*Fostex TE05* kills it though)"  
*another from same member:*
"Fostex iem is superbly neutral, clear, not warm, not analytical, just right. Probably the best reference sounding headphone or iem ever made for around $100 imo. Stunning. Probably ditch the b2 and ba200 as backups unless they mess up production units."
  
 This was from some recent Canjam impressions, maybe from a member meetup on the side..
  
  Anyhow keep your eyes peeled, and your wallets at the ready for the upcoming Fostex TE-05.
  I saw their recent lower end model but this is great news.
 Apparently to be priced ~$100. Detachable cables ( MMCX sockets ), 9mm dynamic
  
 " Periscope up.  Prepare forward financial tubes. Fire cash when target is in range"


----------



## d marc0

Dunu DN-1000 vs T-PEOS H-200 Comparison is already up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/681435/dunu-dn-1000-dunus-hybrid-iem-appreciation-thread/120#post_9893654


----------



## Grayson73

Fidelio S1 now $74 at Amazon.  Is the S2 worth $25 more than the S1?


----------



## carfentanil

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting, I'm the anti-DS in a way...I love iem's, prefer them to over ear or on ears, actually, but have a hell of a time getting proper fit and seal, some I eventually make peace with, others never manage a good fit. Must have _MUTANT EARS!!!!!!! _(been watching too much Supernatural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Careful, before you know it there'll be a CIEM company by that name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 

 MUTANT EARS presents: the all-new custom-fitted "Jazz Doctors" 3-way triple BA, tuned for acoustic music...


----------



## blueangel2323

carfentanil said:


> Careful, before you know it there'll be a CIEM company by that name!


 
 That's not a stretch at all, actually. We already have names like Alien Ears, Cosmic Ears, Xtreme Ears, Gorilla Ears...


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey Dsnuts, do you think the ma750 overall is superior to the xba 3?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

koreanzombie said:


> Hey Dsnuts, do you think the ma750 overall is superior to the xba 3?


 
 GOOD QUESTION koreanzombie!  im eager to hear DS's input on that one too!
 I know DS loves his XBA-3s and I love mine too, always have on me for musical emergencies!


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say both of them are around a similar sound level.  I love my XBA-3s but they are kinda picky in what sources it sounds great with but not so much on the MA750. The MA750 has a more natural tone and dynamic quality to the overall sounds. The XBA-3 can sometimes sound clinical and a bit leaner, again I think this has more to do with the right source matching than anything but overall it is my favorite Ba based iem..The MA750 is not really picky, sound good on everything.. I just got my paws one some MA600s. They sound solid as well. But not as refined as the MA750 obviously. They also punch above their cost for sound. Will have some more observations on the MA600 later.
  
 If you own the XBA-3 will you want to get the MA750? I think once you reach that type of sound quality at around that price. These are the type of earphones you want to have. If you collect fine sounding iems I say the MA750s are worth it..But if your looking for a definitive upgrade on the XBA-3. I think the MA750 is more of a side grade but a damn good one. I think for $30 more, them new Sony XBA-H1s seem to be a compelling product.
  
 Folks be outdoing one another when it comes to iems. I have to admit even though I am saving up for the XBA-H3 I am tempted to try out the H1 as well.


----------



## koreanzombie

Go for the H1's, we need some REAL reviews done on them lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well in a way. If your torn between a nice sounding dynamic and a ba based phone. The H1 seems to be the right choice given it has both..It wouldn't surprise me one bit if them H1s end up being better than the previous XBA phones. If there is a phone to take the plunge on I know the MA750s are a safe bet but so are them Sonys. Sony sound engineers are some of the best and brightest minds when it comes to sound..This is the reason why I am tempted to try out the new H1..
  
 Sony seems to be stepping up their phone game over the competition. New ATs coming out. It is an exciting time to be in the hobby.
  
 Na. Gonna wait it out for the H3. Go for the gold. I want a nice high end Sony.


----------



## koreanzombie

I pulled the trigger on the ma750's yesterday, and now im thinking I should have gone for the H1's lol.


----------



## n0str3ss

There is so much stuff on the 100€ range right now... You are not alone there... Try to cancel the order, maybe, just maybe it wasnt shipped already.


----------



## Gee Simpson

koreanzombie said:


> I pulled the trigger on the ma750's yesterday, and now im thinking I should have gone for the H1's lol.


 

 That's why I haven't pulled the trigger on the MA750's just yet as I'm waiting for more impressions of the H1's. I don't have loads of cash to spend on iem's and don't really collect many so I have to make every purchase count in a way. MA750 vs H1 for my next purchase.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't think you'll regret it. It is an awesome phone. You made the right decision. There is not enough posted on the H1 to know what level of sound we are talking about. The jury is still out on them. The MA750 is a solid purchase. I would buy one over again if something was to happen with my pair. You will dig em. Some may have a fit issue but I haven't seen anyone say they didn't like the sound. The sound is awesome and you are definitely getting am excellent value in the sound not to mention everything else you get in the package.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> I don't think you'll regret it. It is an awesome phone. You made the right decision. There is not enough posted on the H1 to know what level of sound we are talking about. The jury is still out on them. The MA750 is a solid purchase. I would buy one over again if something was to happen with my pair. You will dig em. Some may have a fit issue but I haven't seen anyone say they didn't like the sound. *The sound is awesome and you are definitely getting am excellent value in the sound not to mention everything else you get in the package.*


 
 As you mentioned, that's what makes the MA750 a very tempting and enticing potential purchase choice, the whole package itself. Still though, I'll be patient and wait for some more H1 reviews to come in and then make my choice.


----------



## koreanzombie

n0str3ss said:


> There is so much stuff on the 100€ range right now... You are not alone there... Try to cancel the order, maybe, just maybe it wasnt shipped already.


 
 No its ok, the ma750 just look quality and I feel they will last a long time.


----------



## Mackem

I'm back, finally got my PC up and running after the power supply blew. Still need to replace my dead Carbo Basso. I was looking at the XBA-H1 but not entirely sure what they're like. I suppose I just want something with a similar sound signature since I only really listen to kpop/EDM, but something that sounds 'better' (for lack of a better word) would be great. I don't want anything where the cable loops around your ear either like the MA750.


----------



## MrEleventy

7s cameron said:


> How much bass do the DT990s have? Does it have punch and depth; also will it be enough for dubstep? My main issue with the AD900X is the lack of bass. It's not a big deal in most genres, but in electronic it's definitely noticeable.


Sorry, I missed your post initially. Dunno how I did that.  But yeah, DT990s have tons of clean punchy bass. It's a really fun basshead can. I kept the DT990s around for quite a bit as my party can, when I wanted to listen to dubstep, techno, ambiance, and the likes. It does ambiance really well because of the detailed treble and still has tons of kick. You can find a used pair here for 130 or so, I'd say they're worth trying out. 
Not the X but, this is what you should expect in terms of bass....


----------



## 7S Cameron

mreleventy said:


> Sorry, I missed your post initially. Dunno how I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So, pretty much a more v-shaped version of the AD-900X. My main genre is metal, followed by alternative/rock, and then electronic. I've heard mixed feelings about the bass on these. Some say it's bloated and others say it's tight. I've also heard a lot of people say the mids are hollow or recessed. If I end up liking them more than the AD900X I won't be very happy since they are $50 cheaper xD


----------



## MrEleventy

I'm not a basshead but I did enjoy the bass on the 990s. The mids are recessed slighty but made to seem worst due to raised highs and lows. If I didn't have the dt880s I probably would've kept the 990s.


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> Anyhow keep your eyes peeled, and your wallets at the ready for the upcoming Fostex TE-05.
> I saw their recent lower end model but this is great news.
> Apparently to be priced ~$100. Detachable cables ( MMCX sockets ), 9mm dynamic


 
 Ah the oneeyed site. 
 I'm so hyped for this it's not even funny. A nice slough of $100 niceties might by coming by the cat's house in the next few months. R3, H1, Heaven II, and now this? Say it ain't so....


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm....looking forward to the new Sony's, good chance it will be a great hybrid. And the Fostex-hopefully someone will hear it (is it available? Was it only on display at the show?)
  
 Don't know what to make of this 750 stuff...definitely hear it differently than most everyone else. Like the Sony XBA3 better, and the Monster Gratitude, as I mentioned. Could it all be the fit problems? Could I have a bum pair? Could it be a Tea Party scheme? The plot sickens...


----------



## nihontoman

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm....looking forward to the new Sony's, good chance it will be a great hybrid. And the Fostex-hopefully someone will hear it (is it available? Was it only on display at the show?)
> 
> Don't know what to make of this 750 stuff...definitely hear it differently than most everyone else. Like the Sony XBA3 better, and the Monster Gratitude, as I mentioned. Could it all be the fit problems? Could I have a bum pair? Could it be a Tea Party scheme? The plot sickens...


 
 you don't like how it sounds. that's pretty much it, yep. just get the H3,w e know it sounds angelic even without listening to it


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually, not completely true that I don't like them...the fit doesn't work for me, don't like that, but actually do like how they sound. Just don't hear them as the ultimate iem, as many do, do like the sound of many other iem's I have more. Just sayin'...


----------



## doctorjazz

H3 is definitely on the radar, though


----------



## nihontoman

considering the fact that H3 costs too much for a student like me, I've got my eyes on new Audio Technica Dual "symphonic driver" iems. yeah, IM70 - they are bright red but early impressions from japan suggest they are well worth the price they will most probably retail at (150 is full retail, should be somewhere around 100when they hit the market). also from audio technica, there are new balanced armature models and the IM02 seems to be a good variant for budget conscious. not to mention both have detachable cables (which is VERY welcomed) and over-ear design (also VERY welcomed)


----------



## Dsnuts

The S2 on Amazon is dropping in price. I see it on sale for $102 right now. That is such a good deal for the Fidelio S2. Which kinda makes these a no show in competition to them


 The forgotten RHA MA600. These retail for $80 and for the cash these do hit the right SQ in terms of sound. Basically to my ears these are what the RHA MA350 should have been. A much more refined version with better everything but also has a similar sound tuning of the MA350. Surprisingly detailed for being the more bassier brother of the MA750. A more consumer oriented sound..I can clearly tell the drivers of these iems are from the same stock that RHA used for the MA750..Bassy a bit warm sounding due to mid bass with good balance. Theses have average stage and depth and that is where they lose out to the other more refined phones including the MA750. The sound is actually quite pleasant and reminiscent of the NE-700s sound signature. These are not bassy enough to be bass head phones yet they have enough of a balanced detailed presentation to be usable for most types of music. These actually have the easier fit over the MA750 as they are physically smaller over the MA750. The housing seems to be the exact same housing RHA used for the MA350.. Seems they just used a higher end driver and a better more premium cord design.
  
 The build is no where near what the MA750 is but they are solid none the less. These are light as the cord is half the thickness and use aluminum housing vs stainless steel. I can wear these straight down because they are light.. 
  
 I found these match up much better on the DX50 more so than the X3..These sound good yet they will be the forgotten iems. I think RHA needs to sell these a bit less I would say in the $60 range and they will start to move these more so. As good as they sound who is gonna buy these when you can buy a higher end S2 for $20 more..These don't have the clarity, the depth or the higher end sound signature of the MA750, or the S2 but actually sound quite nice for their price..I was messing around with a borrowed Alo Continental amp hooked up to my DX50 and to my surprise these held their own against much more pricier iems I own..So they seem to scale well enough but this one is gonna be a hard sell.
  
 $80 is a no mans price. It is too close to the $100 mark and we all know there will be some stiff competition in that price range. Now if they only lowered the price for these to $60 or less that is when these will be worth snapping up.


----------



## epithetless

Dsnuts: You mention these RHA MA600 sound reminiscent of the NE-700s. Price quibbles aside, would you say they're at all an improvement over the NuForces, or are they basically on even footing?


----------



## Dsnuts

A/Bing both. The differences are the NE-700s sound and bit smoother overall. The NE-700 has the bigger bass to mids and highs ratio over the MA650. Both phones have a full sound presentation with their bass emphasis so that is where the similarities are but when directly comparing to the NE-700. The MA600 actually has the better clarity especially in the highs. Makes instrument detail easier to hear. I would say the mids are a wash on both as they both have good mids for your music.  Both have similar amount of depth and stage as well. Both are average for in ears. Both use some premium drivers the NE-700 Titanium and the RHA proprietary.
  
 Out of the 2 I have to admit the MA-600s has the edge but its not a leap. You know after hearing the MA600 for the day. I can see guys that want some bigger bass emphasis to their music liking these more so over the MA750s..Just a thought.


----------



## 7S Cameron

mreleventy said:


> I'm not a basshead but I did enjoy the bass on the 990s. The mids are recessed slighty but made to seem worst due to raised highs and lows. If I didn't have the dt880s I probably would've kept the 990s.


 
 How is the sound signature on the 880s?


----------



## MrEleventy

neutral/slightly bright leaning. I think it would match the ad900 in the mids/treble region but with better bass. It's not bassy all the time, just when the song calls for it. My only complaints w/ the 880s is I wish the bass had more impact/slam and better imaging. Soundstage is huge but it's a little hard to pinpoint where instruments. T90 fixed all that.


----------



## ericp10

So there have been a lot of good to great IEMs that came out this year thus far. So I'm thinking if there are any definitive conclusions I can make right now? Yes there are:
  
 For earphones $200 or less, I haven't heard anything better than the KEF M200 (regardless of fit issues for some). It's just one of the most clear and best refined earphones I have heard in a long time. Actually, I can't think of anything under $300 - this year - that beats it base on what I own and have heard. 
  
 Over $300 (really more into the $400 range), I haven't heard anything better than the ASG-2 and Cardas EM5813. I think those two are outstanding sound for the money. It will be interesting to hear how the Sony XBA-H3 will compete in that price range.
  
 Under $100, the RE-400 is the clear winner to my ears.
  
 All of this is just base on sound quality to my ears this year. I wan't including customs, but the I do have to say that 1964 EARS V6 and Aurisonics AS-2 are mindblowing! Just some brief thoughts.


----------



## koreanzombie

hey ericp10, whats stopping you from getting the h1's? the h3's?


----------



## doctorjazz

The KEF was on sale, about $170, @ work now so don't have the link, but it was in the Deals thread (maybe iem deals, but I believe it was the regular one)... Tempting..... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't think the H3 is out yet 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> So there have been a lot of good to great IEMs that came out this year thus far. So I'm thinking if there are any definitive conclusions I can make right now? Yes there are:
> 
> *For earphones $200 or less, I haven't heard anything better than the KEF M200 (regardless of fit issues for some). It's just one of the most clear and best refined earphones I have heard in a long time. Actually, I can't think of anything under $300 - this year - that beats it base on what I own and have heard.*
> 
> ...


 
 In what order would you rank the ATH CKS1000, Fidelio S2 & MA750 in this price range?


----------



## ericp10

koreanzombie said:


> hey ericp10, whats stopping you from getting the h1's? the h3's?


 
 I've been tempted, but I just feel like it will be a side-grade - at best - to what I have already. I'm thinking about how Sony like to give out it's best sound in increments. The EX600, for example, was a very good sounding earphone, but just didn't come anywhere near the EX1000 in refinement to my ears (both suffered from those those terrible harsh highs though). The 7550 was in between, but still didn't touch the brilliance of the EX1000. From what I've read of the H1, I just don't think it will be better than the M200, So I don't want to side-grade of the S2 or DN-1000 (I don't think it will be better than the DN-1000 either). 

 I do have a feeling, however, that the H3 will be something special. So yes, I'm holding out for the H3.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I don't think the H3 is out yet
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 The H3 is suppose to drop next Friday (at least in Asian markets anyway).


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> In what order would you rank the ATH CKS1000, Fidelio S2 & MA750 in this price range?


 
  
  
 Tough one. Hmm? And it also depends on sourcing. So let me rank them first with the DX50 (I haven't listened to them enough with the X3):
  
 MA750
 CKS1000
 S2
  
 Now, ranked with say an iPod:
  
 CKS1000
 S2 (really not too far behind the CKS1000 this way)
 MA750

 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ actually they're virtually tied when listening to them that way, except the CKS1000 leads in its very unique soundstage. 

 The three are really more even in sound enjoyment and technical capability to my ears. It really all comes down to preferred sound signature with those three. Now, if you ask which one I would choose if I could only have one. Hmmmm again? I would choose the MA750 (again, not necessarily because it sounds better than the other two; I just dig it's signature the most out of the three).


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> I do have a feeling, however, that the H3 will be something special. So yes, I'm holding out for the H3.


 
 Ditto..


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Tough one. Hmm? And it also depends on sourcing. So let me rank them first with the DX50 (I haven't listened to them enough with the X3):
> 
> MA750
> CKS1000
> ...


 

 Great reply, thanks!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> The three are really more even in sound enjoyment and technical capability to my ears. It really all comes down to preferred sound signature with those three. Now, if you ask which one I would choose if I could only have one. Hmmmm again? I would choose the MA750 (again, not necessarily because it sounds better than the other two; I just dig it's signature the most out of the three).


 
  
 Interesting stuff ericp10! So many excellent options these days - and they keep on coming


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> Great reply, thanks!


 
 Thank you Gee Simpson. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





waynes world said:


> Interesting stuff ericp10! So many excellent options these days - and they keep on coming


 
  
  
 Yes buddy, so many choices and so little money (in our wallets).... lol


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Under $100, the RE-400 is the clear winner to my ears.


 
 Interesting.  I like the Monster Gratitude and Zero Audio Basso and Tenore more than the RE-400.  I found the RE-400 too bass-light and sterile.
  
 I know these are over $100, but do you like the Fidelio S2 and RHA MA750 better than the RE-400?


----------



## Grayson73

Amazon has the Brainwavz Delta for $22.50 now.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-BWAVZ-Delta-Delta-IEM-Earphones/dp/B00FSA8VQ2/


----------



## Hutnicks

grayson73 said:


> Amazon has the Brainwavz Delta for $22.50 now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-BWAVZ-Delta-Delta-IEM-Earphones/dp/B00FSA8VQ2/


 

 Damn near worth that just for the comply tips.!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am a fan of the Deltas. Simply because they can take some abuse and not worry so much about them..I am gonna say they are the best built $20 iems in the market.. The sound is pretty good too.. Makes for a perfect workout iem.


----------



## doctorjazz

http://m.crazysales.com.au/kef-m200-hi-fi-earphones.html?utm_campaign=Headphones,%20Earphones&utm_term=KEF-M200&utm_source=google&utm_medium=GPS&aid=27&CAWELAID=1934421851&gclid=CLqKzZWisLkCFYpcpQodhCoAcw

If I did this correctly this should be the link for the KEF @ $173

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jant71

grayson73 said:


> Amazon has the Brainwavz Delta for $22.50 now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-BWAVZ-Delta-Delta-IEM-Earphones/dp/B00FSA8VQ2/


 
  
 ...but no sale or anything. The Deltas normal price is $22.50. Seems like you think it is a deal unless you just meant they are available now at Amazon.


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> ...but no sale or anything. The Deltas normal price is $22.50. Seems like you think it is a deal unless you just meant they are available now at Amazon.


 
 Well, he might have thought it's a deal coz for some reason the list price is $39.50


----------



## jwong

Or because now you can get them with 2-day free Prime shipping (for Prime members) for fast gratification, whereas my Deltas shipped from China a while ago and may take some time to get here still. They were a bit cheaper though.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Interesting.  I like the Monster Gratitude and Zero Audio Basso and Tenore more than the RE-400.  I found the RE-400 too bass-light and sterile.
> 
> I know these are over $100, but do you like the Fidelio S2 and RHA MA750 better than the RE-400?


 
 Yes, I do like the S2 and MA750 over the RE-400 (but only because of the bass). I think if the RE-400 had as much bass as the S2 and 750, it would prefer it's overall sound signature over the other two. I like the spaciousness of the RE-400's sound. Again, I was comparing sound quality in specific price ranges though.


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> Yes, I do like the S2 and MA750 over the RE-400 (but only because of the bass). I think if the RE-400 had as much bass as the S2 and 750, it would prefer it's overall sound signature over the other two. I like the spaciousness of the RE-400's sound. Again, I was comparing sound quality in specific price ranges though.


 
 The RE-400 handles EQ down low really well, especially when amped. I use a big boost with them, otherwise they aren't much fun for me either.


----------



## jant71

So, Eric, the new Fostex TE-05 has comments like "slaughters" the RE400 and "kills" the MA750. Are you going to per chance buy one?


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't think it is available yet either 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

Some things to look forward to in the near future! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jant71

Yep, not available for a bit but I am just messing with Eric. Obviously he will be powerless to see for himself if it will be the new $100 champion! I'll be on board the Fostex train myself when it arrives.


----------



## waynes world

It is a scary thing indeed when joker reviews totl iem`s like the JH13 and gives them raving reviews:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-300-iems-compared-jh-audio-jh13-pro-added-10-17-13-p-786/11775#post_9899016
  
 I don`t even want an expensive iem like that on my radar lol!


----------



## feuerspiel

Just registered and wanted to say thanks to this thread and all in it for informing me that good sound doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg, been reading since the FX101 was the hot new thing and just wanted to say keep up the good work guys =)


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> So, Eric, the new Fostex TE-05 has comments like "slaughters" the RE400 and "kills" the MA750. Are you going to per chance buy one?


 
 Yes, I'm interested in the TE-05, but can't find where it's being sold.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

It's currently in prototype phase. Probably won't be available til Q1 2014 I'm guessin


----------



## Dsnuts

Welcome to the thread feuerspiel. I hope more lurkers of the thread joins us in our ever evolving quest for great sounds..
  
 Speaking of which. I am very impressed with the Alo Continental amp...Wish it was mines. Lol. But it ain't it will go back to a good friend who let me borrow it. This is why I don't like going to CanJam and meets. I hear all sorts of fantastic stuff I want to buy..Stuff I don't need to be spending monies on.
  
 I have to admit. Hearing the TH900 in person at the Fostex table. I am gonna have to sell a kidney in the black market to buy one. One of these days.


----------



## Grayson73

jant71 said:


> ...but no sale or anything. The Deltas normal price is $22.50. Seems like you think it is a deal unless you just meant they are available now at Amazon.


 
 Yes, was just telling people that it's available on Amazon now.


----------



## sfwalcer

grayson73 said:


> Yes, was just telling people that it's available on Amazon now.


 

 ^


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> ...but no sale or anything. The Deltas normal price is $22.50. Seems like you think it is a deal unless you just meant they are available now at Amazon.


 
  
  
 Just spent some time with these (loaner pair), and for $22 I say run don't walk! Heck of a phone for under $30. 
  
  
 Now I have had a chance to spend a good amount of time with the R3. The mids are freaking incredible with the R3! The bass and treble are decent, but I say there's still more work to be done on the R3. It can be smoother and more refined. Great effort, however, after the R1. The fit is fantastic for me, but these are some big missiles hanging from one's ears. My rankings still stand in my previous posts.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

ericp10 said:


> Just spent some time with these (loaner pair), and for $22 I say run don't walk! Heck of a phone for under $30.
> 
> 
> Now I have had a chance to spend a good amount of time with the R3. The mids are freaking incredible with the R3! The bass and treble are decent, but I say there's still more work to be done on the R3. It can be smoother and more refined. Great effort, however, after the R1. The fit is fantastic for me, but these are some big missiles hanging from one's ears. My rankings still stand in my previous posts.


 
  
 so M200 still king of the double dynamic then eh.


----------



## ericp10

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> so M200 still king of the double dynamic then eh.


 
  
 Didn't think of it in that way, but I can't think of a DD that sounds better.


----------



## waynes world

Deleted (wrong thread).


----------



## Dsnuts

My kids get their guitar lessons from this guy. Pretty good.
  
 
  
 Actually more than pretty good. He is a living master of the guitar,  I am about to go see this guy in concert with my kids..Check out some of his music when you guys get a chance. Amazing stuff.


----------



## doctorjazz

That was great-plays in a Charlie Byrd kind of jazz/samba style, tasty!


----------



## akarise

So I've missed the past couple hundred posts and need a bit of a refresher. What are currently the best options for IEMs under $50? I need to buy a birthday present for a friend so if you guys could help me out, I'd really appreciate it. I let him have a listen to my Heaven V, CKS1000, and CKM500. He liked the Heaven V for its detail, clarity, and mids/vocals but thought it was lacking too much in the bass. He also liked the CKS1000 but thought that the bass was a bit too much for him and the mids a bit too recessed. He thought the sound signature of the CKM500 was probably closest to his preferences, but noted that its technical ability wasn't as good as the other two. The first two options that popped into my head were the Carbo Tenore and Basso. I'm leaning a bit towards the Tenore since he has a slight preference for vocals/mids.


----------



## d marc0

akarise said:


> So I've missed the past couple hundred posts and need a bit of a refresher. What are currently the best options for IEMs under $50? I need to buy a birthday present for a friend so if you guys could help me out, I'd really appreciate it. I let him have a listen to my Heaven V, CKS1000, and CKM500. He liked the Heaven V for its detail, clarity, and mids/vocals but thought it was lacking too much in the bass. He also liked the CKS1000 but thought that the bass was a bit too much for him and the mids a bit too recessed. He thought the sound signature of the CKM500 was probably closest to his preferences, but noted that its technical ability wasn't as good as the other two. The first two options that popped into my head were the Carbo Tenore and Basso. I'm leaning a bit towards the Tenore since he has a slight preference for vocals/mids.




Monster Gratitude for an extra 10 bucks.
http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Gratitude-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382248332&sr=8-2&keywords=monster+gratitude


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I haven't been keeping an eye on the GEEK DAC developments, but just had a little read and it seems they've decided on a different DAC chip - the ESS 9018M rather than the Ti PCM1795. Also seems like Larry is already starting work on their next design which sounds like a desktop version of the GEEK. Cool stuff. 

You can read about it on the Light Harmonic GEEK thread in the Portable Headphone Amps forum.


----------



## 7S Cameron

d marc0 said:


> Monster Gratitude for an extra 10 bucks.
> http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Gratitude-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B0057X4TWA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382248332&sr=8-2&keywords=monster+gratitude


 
 I second this. I haven't heard them, but that value is truly amazing.


----------



## doctorjazz

I like the Carbo Tenore, have it, also have the Gratitudes, I'd get the Gratitudes (it is a bit odd shaped, stick out at a funny angle[not as bad as the AT 1K] but I had no fit issues with it, and I have fit issues with many iem's). Thinking of buying more for gifts as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

One that doesn't get much love, but I like it, is Meelectronics A-161. I just gave mine to my 19 year old daughter who is in from college for a long weekend (she broke her 151's). List for more than we're talking about, but I see them for $40-50 often 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

Started my geeky cable comparison, using my Zo and Cardas mini to mini as lod between X3 and ALO National. Cardas much better, obvious immediately. Was going to do more, but made the mistake of demonstrating the combo with the Marley Exodus headphones for my 19 year old daughter, Regina Spektor playing... Last I got to listen to the gear LOL 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGhost

I have th JVC FX1X and FX40, are the Delta's worth getting? What about S2 and M200 (I know they are in another price category but I'm just comparing those two excluding the FX40 and Deltas)?
  
 Also, Momentums would be the way to go, VMODA M100 or the M500?


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, not a discovery material but does the Shure SE215Ltd have the quality to hang around with the current discovery like the KEF, Onkyo, Philips or RHA. Haven't heard any of them except the S2 which i now own and happens to find the SE215 to give me a very good comfortable fit. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dMarco--sounds like the Tenore is the best choice to me given your friends preferences.  its a fine iem
 which is smooth and silky and has a deent soundstage and fantastic instrument separation.  remember
 to tell him it needs a vast amount of burn in being carbon nano based and won't sound really good till
 200 hours or more of burn in, then magic happens!!! one of my favorites and will fit your friends tastes.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz, havent heard much about those Marley Exodus headphones here.  tell us more about why you like them, or who ever wont give you your gear back likes them!  rasta sound?


----------



## Darknet

theghost said:


> I have th JVC FX1X and FX40, are the Delta's worth getting? What about S2 and M200 (I know they are in another price category but I'm just comparing those two excluding the FX40 and Deltas)?
> 
> Also, Momentums would be the way to go, VMODA M100 or the M500?




I haven't hear most of the earphones but i have owned the fx1x, kef m500s, and v moda m100 at some point in time. Of course, now only the m500 remains. 

However, if you enjoy the sound of the FX1X, which i found a bit bassy for my tastes, you may want to go for the v moda m100s great bass quality and enough quantity to satisfy bassheads in those.


----------



## d marc0

drbluenewmexico said:


> dMarco--sounds like the Tenore is the best choice to me given your friends preferences.  its a fine iem
> which is smooth and silky and has a deent soundstage and fantastic instrument separation.  remember
> to tell him it needs a vast amount of burn in being carbon nano based and won't sound really good till
> 200 hours or more of burn in, then magic happens!!! one of my favorites and will fit your friends tastes.




The Tenore is quite good but the Gratitudes are of better value IMHO. Also based on the freq graph, I reckon the Gratitudes are good for vocals w/o compromising the low end. Aside from that, I always consider the resale value whenever I recommend stuff because there is always a chance they might not like it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Link to Tyll's review on the Marleys...made of wood, cloth covered cable, nice sounding..
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/house-marley-exodus

My daughter loved the sound, hated the look...has to sound great but look like Beats (don't want to be Big Geek On Campus). So, I got them back this morning. Her birthday is coming up, looking for a set with iPhone control. Thinking of Noontec Zoro, Phiaton MS400 was mentioned as a similar (but more expensive) option. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## doctorjazz

I think they look nice...my fashion conscious 19 year old begs to differ.


----------



## doctorjazz

Again, I agree on Gratitudes over Tenores. Like the Tenores wide soundstage, good imaging, feel they slightly blanch tonal color. Gratitudes more body/color, good bass, good isolation (Tenores do too), great buy at current prices (odd shpe to stems, my daughter probably wouldn't approve, no problem functionally)


----------



## akarise

doctorjazz said:


> I like the Carbo Tenore, have it, also have the Gratitudes, I'd get the Gratitudes (it is a bit odd shaped, stick out at a funny angle[not as bad as the AT 1K] but I had no fit issues with it, and I have fit issues with many iem's). Thinking of buying more for gifts as well.


 
  
 What are your reasons for recommending the Gratitudes over the Tenores? How do detail and clarity compare between the two?
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> dMarco--sounds like the Tenore is the best choice to me given your friends preferences.  its a fine iem
> which is smooth and silky and has a deent soundstage and fantastic instrument separation.  remember
> to tell him it needs a vast amount of burn in being carbon nano based and won't sound really good till
> 200 hours or more of burn in, then magic happens!!! one of my favorites and will fit your friends tastes.


 
   
 I'm guessing this is directed at me? Yeah I was thinking the Tenore would be a good fit. How is the bass on them though? I'm afraid it might be slightly too bass-light but I've never heard them so I wouldn't know.
  
  
 Quote:


d marc0 said:


> The Tenore is quite good but the Gratitudes are of better value IMHO. Also based on the freq graph, I reckon the Gratitudes are good for vocals w/o compromising the low end. Aside from that, I always consider the resale value whenever I recommend stuff because there is always a chance they might not like it.


 
  
 Yeah that's definitely true, that value is hard to argue with. And I wouldn't have to order them from Japan. Now I'm leaning towards the Gratitudes, hmm...


----------



## doctorjazz

Sad furry Jets fan, maybe 2nd half better...J-E-T-S WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Furry friend feeling fine, J-E-T-S WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!!


----------



## jekostas

akarise said:


> What are your reasons for recommending the Gratitudes over the Tenores? How do detail and clarity compare between the two?
> 
> 
> Yeah that's definitely true, that value is hard to argue with. And I wouldn't have to order them from Japan. Now I'm leaning towards the Gratitudes, hmm...


 
  
 The Gratitudes are much better than the Tenores in terms of clarity and detail.  Much better.  
  
 You have to remember that the Gratitudes were a $200 MSRP IEM when first released, but are now discontinued and thus being cleared out at ridiculous prices.  The Tenores are pretty good  IEMs for the ~$70 price range but they don't touch the Gratitudes.


----------



## doctorjazz

1+, Tenores definitly good iem for price, Gratitudes big bargain at current prices, More detail in instruments, good bass impact, roundness (but not execessive), just more "there" there


----------



## doctorjazz

Or, to put it another way, have both in the draw next to my bed, must reach for the Gratitude 10x more than the Tenore (maybe/likely more than that, don't have the exact statistic, but you get the idea)


----------



## akarise

Looks like I'll be getting my friend the Gratitudes, thanks for all the input you guys!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

GRATITUDE to all those who praise the Gratitudes.  Mine are still burning in, 
 but im excited to hear them vs the Tenores....


----------



## doctorjazz

Any thoughts out there on Beats-like headphones that sound good? As I mentioned earlier, seems to be between the Noontec Zoro and the Phiaton MS400, any other options/recommendations?


----------



## doctorjazz

leo888 said:


> Hi guys, not a discovery material but does the Shure SE215Ltd have the quality to hang around with the current discovery like the KEF, Onkyo, Philips or RHA. Haven't heard any of them except the S2 which i now own and happens to find the SE215 to give me a very good comfortable fit. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 
 Don't see much about these Shures, true. I actually own them (the regular, not the Ltd), had given them as presents to my daughters, they both preferred the Meelectronica A151, for what it's worth.I thought it was a nice sounding iem, nothing dramatic highlighted by them, but did no wrong, either from what I remember. Were a bit wide/large, think that's what my girls didn't like.


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> Link to Tyll's review on the Marleys...made of wood, cloth covered cable, nice sounding..
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/house-marley-exodus
> 
> My daughter loved the sound, hated the look...has to sound great but look like Beats (don't want to be Big Geek On Campus). So, I got them back this morning. Her birthday is coming up, looking for a set with iPhone control. Thinking of Noontec Zoro, Phiaton MS400 was mentioned as a similar (but more expensive) option. Any thoughts out there?


 
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz, havent heard much about those Marley Exodus headphones here.  tell us more about why you like them, or who ever wont give you your gear back likes them!  rasta sound?


 
 DrBluenewmexico,
 Not sure if you saw this, was in the middle of all my silliness, copied it again.
 (it was my older daughter, who was in from college for the weekend, went back today, sigh...)


----------



## doctorjazz

Just another note...the Panosonics from Best Buy, really nice headphone. Bass on these is incredible! Not overbearing, mid-muddling bass, but round, just right amount, not having to listen for it, not having to listen around it, great!!! Nice detail as well...soundstage not huge (they are closed), but hear details like what is overdubbed on a track! Clean, won't knock you out with some dramatic aspect of the presentation, but just sound right. Pretty cool set of phones...


----------



## nick n

Which Panasonics? I saw two new models the other day that looked really interesting, one a sort of rectangular thing and the other a very clean simply styled round cupped thing with what looked to be rubbery pads. Forget the model #s


----------



## doctorjazz

Sorry, brain lock on my part, not Panasonic (not sure how that popped into my head) but Pioneer HDJ-2000, recently on sale Best Buy, not sure of the status at present there. (really bad, as I'm wearing them around my neck as I write...time to get the rocking chair ready.)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Sorry, brain lock on my part, not Panasonic (not sure how that popped into my head) but Pioneer HDJ-2000, recently on sale Best Buy, not sure of the status at present there. *(really bad, as I'm wearing them around my neck as I write...time to get the rocking chair ready.)*


 
  
 Lol!


----------



## nick n

For those DJ 2000 Armaegis has a neat mod for them if you are curious.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/570868/pioneer-hdj-2000-bass-boost-extension-mod
  
 I imagine the Dynamat would work in lieu of the black sheet.That white stuff was replaced with fuzzy porous velour.  If you want either let me know it's the exact stuff I sent. Interesting anyhow whether or not you do it.


----------



## Libertad

nick n said:


> Which Panasonics? I saw two new models the other day that looked really interesting, one a sort of rectangular thing and the other a very clean simply styled round cupped thing with what looked to be rubbery pads. Forget the model #s


 
 you mean these?
http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_26&products_id=2906


----------



## nick n

yeah might be but I recall them seemingly rounder on the edges. I'll double check tonight maybe Thanks! they were up the road at a store I might have to see if they are to be put on the listening wall soon.
  
 Look at this description too.
  
*" Built with the innovated biotechnology cellulose vibration board, as a result, a high rigidity and lightening are achieved, and the movability of the vibration board is improved."*
  
 so vibration board, is that bad translation for diaphragm?
  
 Boy these things can take up to 1 watt of input power technically...
  
 Might have to check these out, aside from the colour there.
 looks like they are going with that 15 degree wearing angle for the cups. I have that on a couple older Technics-made isodynamics, find it to be a great fit that way for some reason.


----------



## Libertad

most cans these days can take 1000mWatt so its not too uncommon most cans recommended here take more my MX10 for example can take 1500mWatt and the sony cystal pollimer headphones can take 4500mWatts now that is power handling


----------



## nick n

Not used to dynamic specs anymore


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Don't see much about these Shures, true. I actually own them (the regular, not the Ltd), had given them as presents to my daughters, they both preferred the Meelectronica A151, for what it's worth.I thought it was a nice sounding iem, nothing dramatic highlighted by them, but did no wrong, either from what I remember. Were a bit wide/large, think that's what my girls didn't like.




Thanks for the thoughts doc. So, over ear orientated iem at about the same price for me now would be either Shure 215Ltd or RHA MA750. Would appreciate some comparison or maybe personal preference from fellow members here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwong

I'm really liking the Pioneer HDJ-1500 I picked up. I take it these have the same drivers as the HDJ-2000?
  
 Anyway, after replacing the pads with some HM5 pads and letting them burn in a bit, they've become my main work cans. For $71 they were a fantastic deal.


----------



## doctorjazz

nick n said:


> For those DJ 2000 Armaegis has a neat mod for them if you are curious.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/570868/pioneer-hdj-2000-bass-boost-extension-mod
> 
> I imagine the Dynamat would work in lieu of the black sheet.That white stuff was replaced with fuzzy porous velour.  If you want either let me know it's the exact stuff I sent. Interesting anyhow whether or not you do it.


 
 Read through the thread, probably more work than I have the time/patience/inclination for...is there a simple version? And, I'm tired, where would the Dynamat come in (I know they mentioned it in the thread as an option). You have some of the stuff available? I have to read it over closely when I'm not exhausted. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the HM5 pads on order,  should arrive here (shipping may be slow), curious to see what happens with the pad change.


----------



## vsls

Is it possible to find the Gratitude at $60 for shipment in EU? It is too bad that this offer seems another US deal only.


----------



## peter123

vsls said:


> Is it possible to find the Gratitude at $60 for shipment in EU? It is too bad that this offer seems another US deal only.




You can get them for £60 at Amazon UK. I still consider them great value at that price.


----------



## HeretixAevum

If anybody is interested in some Onkyo ES-HF300 headphones, I'm selling mine: http://www.head-fi.org/t/686666/onkyo-es-hf300
  
 You can read my impressions here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/655496/onkyos-first-step-into-portable-audio-bandwagon-impressions-comments-thoughts-welcome/30#post_9878052


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Maybe some LGs???
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread
  
 These things have some potential if you are willing to take the risk, but can they best the Sony MH1Cs in overall sound??? To be continued...


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Maybe some LGs???
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread
> 
> These things have some potential if you are willing to take the risk, but can they best the Sony MH1Cs in overall sound??? To be continued...


 
 You linked to a thread that rips this thread sf.  What's wrong with you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "These have fallen under the radar, while so called "discoveries" [which in my experience have been nothing but hype]been getting all the craze".
  
 I'm just kiddin'  Those LG's seem nice though.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You linked to a thread that rips this thread sf.  What's wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ i try to be as objective with all my gears as much as possible??? 
  
 All eyes are on him now, he has set the bar/hype pretty damn high for these LGs, will finally see how much of a noob he is and how good his ears really are HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least i don't trade/ send ammunition to the enemy. hoho 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## d marc0

^just curious...is that really her?


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, I just purchased the Monster Gratitudes. Seeing as they are about 75% off of the original price it wasn't a hard decision to make. I have no doubt that these will be an upgrade to my CKN70s, I just hope I enjoy the sound signature just as much or more.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> ^just curious...is that really her?


 

 Who's this her you are referring to??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you mean Cyclops then why yes..........
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







 Ehhh i think both inks and danny are both doods.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LoL


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> Ehhh i think both inks and danny are both doods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Who's this her you are referring to???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't trust these pictures any more after seeing this link:
http://acidcow.com/pics/20695-asian-girls-before-and-after-the-makeup-75-pics.html
  
 So... no makeup, or it didn't happen!


----------



## waynes world

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ehhh i think both inks and danny are both doods.
> 
> ...


 
  


dannybai said:


>


 
  
 Ha! Danny trumps Sf's doods with the one and only Dude! Nice!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


>


 
 Opens door sees you both.......
.... ladies..... bois??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


waynes world said:


> I don't trust these pictures any more after seeing this link:
> http://acidcow.com/pics/20695-asian-girls-before-and-after-the-makeup-75-pics.html
> 
> So... no makeup, or it didn't happen!


 
 Nah i don't think even the best magical make-up can cover what's down under. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Ha! Danny trumps Sf's doods with the one and only Dude! Nice!


 
 You came too soon, wayyy too soon WAYNE....conclusion that is.


----------



## d marc0

I got lost... Lol!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

we need a new thread, DUDE FI....just sayin..


----------



## 7S Cameron

drbluenewmexico said:


> we need a new thread, DUDE FI....just sayin..


 
 Yeah! And no girls allowed, I don't want cooties


----------



## drbluenewmexico

we cant tell who are girls, anyone might be a girl, even the dudes, so
 cookies must be allowed.  DUDE FI might even allow aliens!


----------



## doctorjazz

So, no girls on Dude-fi, anyone have any thoughts on my headphone problem with my oldest daughter (don't worry, she doesn't post here). Need headphones that sound like Senn/AT/AKG etc (ie:good), but look like Beats. Leaning to the Noontec Zoro-any other options?


----------



## doctorjazz

(just won an auction on Best Buy for Beyerdynamics DT 1350, been curious about Beyers, seem to have fans, but not much mention around here. Tyll liked them, though, rave review. Report back later)


----------



## nick n

Be sure to check that they have the new version pads ( or at least the different beyer ones )apparently makes a big difference. Going to be fun, a new toy!


----------



## doctorjazz

Not sure how I'd know...the Beyer site does sell pads and other accessories, I'll see what they sound like when they get here.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Not sure how I'd know...the Beyer site does sell pads and other accessories, I'll see what they sound like when they get here.


 
  
 I've lusted after them for a long time. The lust finally was satiated when I got the M500's. I still have a lust-spot for the dt1350's though, so I'm looking forward to your impressions. The main thing I was concerned about is the comfort/clamping force, so please let us know how that is. Oh, and congrats!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks-tickets tomorrow, Highline Ballroom NYC, Diego Garcia, fine singer-songwriter...see if I can get the energy to actually get there (boy, 2 concerts in a month if I make it...like being in my 20''s LOL!!!)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks-tickets tomorrow, Highline Ballroom NYC, Diego Garcia, fine singer-songwriter...see if I can get the energy to actually get there (*boy, 2 concerts in a month if I make it*...like being in my 20''s LOL!!!)


 
  
 Yeah, that and an addiction to headphones lol!


----------



## doctorjazz




----------



## doctorjazz

Heard him do a live set on WFMU (best radio station ever, by the way, can be accessed on WFMU.org, have it on non-stop at the office), liked the music, Tuesdays are rough to go out (but that is the same night that Valley Lodge were playing)...


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> You linked to a thread that rips this thread sf.  What's wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 X2 WTH sf?


----------



## MrEleventy

doctorjazz said:


> (just won an auction on Best Buy for Beyerdynamics DT 1350, been curious about Beyers, seem to have fans, but not much mention around here. Tyll liked them, though, rave review. Report back later)


I like em and my wife loves them. I found a set on sale in the FS for a great price so I bought them. Didn't need them but I was always curious about it as well thanks to joker and his review (I've listened to 3 of his 4 top portable cans ranked by sound and I'd rank them dt1350, M-80, HD25-ii, haven't heard the ES10). Wife gave them a listen and I promptly lost them to her. She told me that I didn't need anymore and she needed an upgrade. Couldn't argue with her there. 



waynes world said:


> I've lusted after them for a long time. The lust finally was satiated when I got the M500's. I still have a lust-spot for the dt1350's though, so I'm looking forward to your impressions. The main thing I was concerned about is the comfort/clamping force, so please let us know how that is. Oh, and congrats!


You should add them to your list of must tries. They're great and comfier than it seems.


----------



## Exesteils

Update for the GEEK Out.

ESS amp instead of the TI PCM, Blue and Black are looking really awesome, they are still on schedule for a January release, and free music!


----------



## Vain III

Feeling that headphones itch, and being forced to wait till Christmas for my V-Moda M100, I decided to come and see what the new FOTM IEM was... 

Monster Gratitude /thread

See you guys in another six months.

No, but really, I've been dying to get my hands on some new high-end Monster's since my Monster Turbine Pro's got stolen. I looooooooveeeeee Triple Flange tips and Monster makes the best triple flange tips IMO. I'm reading that these are slightly mid boosted Pro Coppers. Which means I'll feel right at home D: Don't want to retire my Vsonic VSD1's (not VSD1S) but I don't think I'll be reaching for them that much anymore...

I was going to get the JVC S500's like I planned, but my fiancee told me that she was buying me a pair of M100s and that I should just wait for them. Cannot wait until Christmas comes around so that I can retire my M80s.


----------



## MrEleventy

waynes world said:


> I've lusted after them for a long time. The lust finally was satiated when I got the M500's. I still have a lust-spot for the dt1350's though, so I'm looking forward to your impressions. The main thing I was concerned about is the comfort/clamping force, so please let us know how that is. Oh, and congrats!




Here you go!  ;D


----------



## waynes world

mreleventy said:


> Here you go!  ;D


 
  
 Yup, not bad at all. Add $20 for shipping/taxes, and it's still a good deal. Things that make you go "hmmm"!


----------



## Zelda

a crazy deal?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-Inner-Ear-Headphones-ATH-CKM1000-/350895710917?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item51b303a2c5


----------



## Gee Simpson

So, I'm hearing more and more good things about the Monster Gratitudes so they are now in the running for my next iem purchase. Gratitudes, MA750 or XBA H1? Not sure which to go for.


----------



## DannyBai

zelda said:


> a crazy deal?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-Inner-Ear-Headphones-ATH-CKM1000-/350895710917?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item51b303a2c5




Those are a crazy deal indeed. They have the old school AT sound that's a bit treble happy.


----------



## Vain III

gee simpson said:


> So, I'm hearing more and more good things about the Monster Gratitudes so they are now in the running for my next iem purchase. Gratitudes, MA750 or XBA H1? Not sure which to go for.




Is the XBA-H1 more of an upgrade than the previous XBA-1 to XBA-10 or is it just a minor upgrade from the XBA-10?


----------



## d marc0

gee simpson said:


> So, I'm hearing more and more good things about the Monster Gratitudes so they are now in the running for my next iem purchase. Gratitudes, MA750 or XBA H1? Not sure which to go for.




You might want to check the LG Quadbeat 2...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> So, I'm hearing more and more good things about the Monster Gratitudes so they are now in the running for my next iem purchase. Gratitudes, MA750 or XBA H1? Not sure which to go for.


 
 If you can wait a few days I'll be getting the Gratitudes this week. I'll definitely post my impressions.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> If you can wait a few days I'll be getting the Gratitudes this week. I'll definitely post my impressions.


 
 Cool. Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Gee Simpson

d marc0 said:


> You might want to check the LG Quadbeat 2...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread


 

 Hmm... not convinced by those tbh.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Gratitude is $60 on Amazon, saw it on the Deals Thread 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> The Gratitude is $60 on Amazon, saw it on the Deals Thread
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk




 What do you think they've been talking about the last few pages.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> The Gratitude is $60 on Amazon, saw it on the Deals Thread
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 That is exactly why I purchased them


----------



## d marc0

gee simpson said:


> Hmm... not convinced by those tbh.




I have the same reservations but putting myself in Ink's shoes made me go for it. I'll post my impressions next week.


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> I have the same reservations but putting myself in Ink's shoes made me go for it. I'll post my impressions next week.


 
  
 I thought exactly the same and also ordered a pair. If they really beat the S2's I'll be surprised.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quadbeats 2 should be decent iems..I am gonna guess around the VSD1 range in sound.


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> Quadbeats 2 should be decent iems..I am gonna guess around the VSD1 range in sound.


 
 I have relatively high expectations because I liked the original quadbeats but I'll wait for them to become available locally - hopefully soon. I'm still not sure whether they'll be able to match the VSD1's performance but who knows.
 I'm still waiting for the Deltas too, which are taking their sweet time to arrive - I just checked on them and they just got in Singapore, which makes it 11 days since they were shipped from Hog Kong - not good time at all. I've never waited more than 12 days for anything from mp4nation and now not only did they delay the release date but it's almost 12 days and they still haven't even been dispatched to Europe.


----------



## nick n

what are those better Jays people are always going on about  Is it the a/b/c/d/e/f/g/h/i/j/k/l/m/n/ or P-Jays?  Lost interest after looking for a bit since it was a bit convoluted.
  
 I am being serious not joking around very interested.
*oops my bad it's up to Q now*.
 At least it's not XX or XXX.
  
 Speaking of which if anyone ever sees  the fullsized ~$69 JVC 55 XX black model with the red cables on a demo wall give them a listen.
 Craziness.


----------



## Dsnuts

These should have some obnoxious bass.
  
 HA-MR55X. They sell these for $50 at Walmarts.
  
Would be funny if these were better than the SZ2Ks. Lol.


----------



## nick n

*Dsnuts : yessir those exact ones* are what I tried with the Colorfly C3 as source the other day. Thing is they ARE insane.  Very clear though exxpecially the highs. I was not expecting that. From a brief listen the bass was not fuzzy/warmed over or anything. The bass pressure, what an experience.
  
 Anyone with basshead predisposition, well try em out. Shame about the looks though. Almost like some sort of Lego creation. And the red cables have to go = what's stopping me from the Atomic Floyd Powerjax , shallow as that sounds.
  
  
   I'll likely try them out again in the next couple of days to reaffirm the impressions, for sure though those highs are not muffled out or anything at all..
  
  
 Hopefully those Panasonics with the biocel diaphragm are out on the demo area also.
  
 Waynesworld should be able to try them out also he has a store location nearby that should have these also.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting Nick,  I might have to give them a try. I passed them up not thinking much about them but could be another solid JVC offering in disguise. I know they will have the big bass as they are going for Sonys XB series line for bass dominance but you mention the word clarity. Hmm, That is interesting indeed.


----------



## jant71

These..








 ...are out now. $32.99 shipped from Sonic.


----------



## nick n

dsnuts said:


> Interesting Nick,  I might have to give them a try. I passed them up not thinking much about them but could be another solid JVC offering in disguise. I know they will have the big bass as they are going for Sonys XB series line for bass dominance but you mention the word clarity. Hmm, That is interesting indeed.


 
 Let me give another go at trying them out. Sticking with my highs comment though. Not sure about things I have that are contrastable.  The only other thing they have for immediate A/B there is the Shure 440 you have listed. Not much point comparing those really
  


jant71 said:


> These..
> 
> ...are out now. $32.99 shipped from Sonic.


 
 What model #  is that jant71 ?


----------



## stimer




----------



## jant71

Originally Posted by *nick n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  
 What model #  is that jant71 ?
 ___________________________
  
  
 The HA-S660. Mentioned a while back in the thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ordered. These should correct the issues with the HA-S600s. Will let everyone know how they are.
  
 It wouldn't surprise me if these out do the HA-S500 as well. These look to be the exact same size as the HA-S600. Probably replacing them with these.. If so they are actually smaller circumaural vs on ears. Think momentum size.


----------



## nick n

that's like some sort of Clint Eastwood split second draw !  You work fast. So an *improved* S600 going to be that good?
  
 * Jealous, I used to be that good *


----------



## ericp10

Dunu has decided to correct some mistakes made with a few of us who bought the DN-1000. That's all I wanted, for them to show us the respect we have shown them by trying a product from a company we know little about. Kudos for doing the right thing.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> that's like some sort of Clint Eastwood split second draw !  You work fast. So an *improved* S600 going to be that good?
> 
> ** Jealous, I used to be that good **


 
  
 Must have some dust in yer joints!


----------



## Dsnuts

JVC cheap stuff you have to take seriously. Like them HA-MR55X. I am thinking of giving them a go as well. The HA-S600 had some potential with their 40mm carbon drivers but had some scooped out mids with a mid bass hump. Not the most refined sound but was actually more capable than most $30 cans..The bass especially was silly for the cost.. Sold on carbon/ carbon naotube tech. The HA-S400 and HA-S500 are much better than the older JVC cans and these HA-S660s being the newest.
  
 Take these cans very seriously. $32 for these..I am gonna predict another big hit here at headfi.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Head-fi buddies here who were thinking about buying the Dunu-1000, I would have to regrettably suggest that you don't buy their products, specifically the DN-1000. You can look the Dunu-1000 thread if you're curious why I'm suggesting this, but in a nutshell, I just feel like their business practices aren't above board. And it's a shame I have to say this to clash with what I stated about the earphone itself in previous posts over the past couple of weeks. Of course, the final decision is yours to make. Just my two cents.


 
  
 Hopefully at least the dude comes back and says that the warranties will be honoured.


----------



## nick n

Thanks Dsnuts
  
 Waynesworld your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to recon and cautiously approach the JVC x55 demo and report back with precise details as to it's sound for further risk assessment at HQ


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Thanks Dsnuts
> 
> Waynesworld your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to recon and cautiously approach the JVC x55 demo and report back with precise details as to it's sound for further risk assessment at HQ


 
  
 But but but.. they only have two XX's! Sorry, but I only listen to XXX phones...
  

  
 Lol! Even though they look a bit scary, I'll be happy to check'em out


----------



## BenF

The first JVC HA-S660 review is up at http://earphone.it168.com/a2013/0823/1525/000001525231_all.shtml
 Here is the gist:
  
_Low dive is good, feeling of control is good, but a little lacking in the extension._
_Human voice is clear and smooth, strong sense of line, very suitable for listening to pop music. _
_High-frequency part sounds transparent, a sense of space and field is good._
  
_HA-S660 resolving power is also good, in the high-frequency side with outstanding performance, the sound is transparent, strong spatial sense, vocal and instrumental sound clear and legible. When worn can isolate well from external noise and is comfortable to wear, no pressure. _
_Earmuffs are made of a soft leather package._
_The accessories are lacking_
  
 Don't know what is reviewer's reference here, no comparisons were made.
 However, for a carbon diaphragm that wasn't burned in yet, sounds promising.
 I imagine they sound similar to HA-S400 with HM5 pads


----------



## doctorjazz

DT 1350 shipped today, report back...out hearing live music!


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> The first JVC HA-S660 review is up at http://earphone.it168.com/a2013/0823/1525/000001525231_all.shtml
> Here is the gist:
> 
> _Low dive is good, feeling of control is good, but a little lacking in the extension._
> ...


 
  
 You're getting there. Only a month behind us pros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-brainwavz-delta-r3-dual-dynamic-pg948-onkyo-phones-pg-904-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/14280#post_9805848


----------



## ericp10

Incredible, but for those of you who like me found the M200's medium tips too small, but the large tips too big, I've finally found a tip that fits the M200, seal well so that it doesn't push out of my ear, and gives me a great balanced sound. This tip is actually the Comply TX500. Perfect fit, seals great, and balances the bass, mids and treble (actually pushes the vocals more forward). Sub-bass is is concentrated on more than any mid-bass. I generally don't like Comply tips on my phones, but these seem just right for M200. Violins are even richer and more refined. Great find after deciding to tip roll for the M200.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Incredible, but for those of you who like me found the M200's medium tips too small, but the large tips too big, I've finally found a tip that fits the M200, seal well so that it doesn't push out of my ear, and gives me a great balanced sound. This tip is actually the Comply TX500. Perfect fit, seals great, and balances the bass, mids and treble (actually pushes the vocals more forward). Sub-bass is is concentrated on more than any mid-bass. I generally don't like Comply tips on my phones, but these seem just right for M200. Violins are even richer and more refined. Great find after deciding to tip roll for the M200.




Ericp, will the DN-1000.silicone stock tips fit the M200? Also, which of the two has faster bass response and also bassier?

Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow so here is a discovery. Don't see too many of these being sold here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/687115/sennheiser-orpheus-he90-and-hev90#post_9913563  We all should get one. This ain't gonna compete with my $32 HA-S660. No way no how.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Wow so here is a discovery. Don't see too many of these being sold here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/687115/sennheiser-orpheus-he90-and-hev90#post_9913563  We all should get one. This ain't gonna compete with my $32 HA-S660. No way no how.





Good gawd..... I want to try those. 

Been away for awhile but I noticed there's no new discoveries worthy of the thread yet. I'm pretty hyped about them new Fostex phones but will have to see how the really fare. Initial impressions seem to be very promising.


----------



## jwong

$29.69 shipped for the S660's from Sonic if you check out with V.Me. I couldn't resist ordering one.


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Ericp, will the DN-1000.silicone stock tips fit the M200? Also, which of the two has faster bass response and also bassier?
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 You know, I haven't tried it d marc0. The dark silicon ones actually look wide enough. I may try tonight. But those Complys fit it perfectly.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> You know, I haven't tried it d marc0. The dark silicon ones actually look wide enough. I may try tonight. But those Complys fit it perfectly.


 
  
 Cheers mate!
  
 The KEF's are on sale at the moment here: http://www.crazysales.com.au/kef-m200-hi-fi-earphones.html


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> The KEF's are on sale at the moment here: http://www.crazysales.com.au/kef-m200-hi-fi-earphones.html


 
  
  
 BUY IT! BUY IT NOW!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

me too.  i agree with DSnuts that the carbon nano products from JVC are
 always interesting tech break through products and a bang for the buck
 products.  got the last purple one in stock at sonicelectronics this morning
 and by noon it already shipped!  of course, now 200 hrs of break in
 before it sounds the way it can.........


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> BUY IT! BUY IT NOW!!




I'm still concerned about the fit...


----------



## Hutnicks

d marc0 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> The KEF's are on sale at the moment here: http://www.crazysales.com.au/kef-m200-hi-fi-earphones.html


 

 30 bucks shipping and handling?  Ouch!


----------



## ericp10

james444's first impressions of the H3 (ut oh). He knows the Sony high-end iems backwards and forwards, so I trust his first impressions. 
  
  
  
 "I agree on the packaging. And after some first quick listening comparisons, I can only say treasure your EX1000s my friends.
  
 Out of the box, the H3 sound much closer to the XBA-4 than EX1000, but with a boomy / muddy bass that's actually worse than the XBA-4's. Mids are pretty good quality, but too warm because of the bass bloat. Highs are unoffensive, but also unremarkable. Sadly an overall pretty underwhelming first impression, considering the tech involved and price asked for.
  
 I've never experienced substantial change from burn-in, but nevertheless will let them play overnight. These _need_ substantial change to be keepers, sorry to say."


----------



## ericp10

Sometimes the right person needs to say a little something and that's good enough. james444 is that person for me (with certain products). I'm going to look in another direction now.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, a bit too much blah on the H3 so far. Whether it was being called U shaped, or not that much better than the H1, or now with James' early take. They just don't seem like they will pan out as anything special.


----------



## nihontoman

soo the audio technica is my last hope... just need to wait for the final pricing and reviewes on im70 and im02 (and if the price is right, even the 03)... 

To be fair though, we still don't know how the xba h3 will act after burn in...


----------



## doctorjazz

Sorry/glad to hear about the Sony current feedback-they did seem my most likely next big purchase, have even found sites they're available. Have to hold on to a few bucks for a few days, looks like


----------



## Libertad

Damn i had high hopes about the sonys i hope burn in helps. Ive been neglecting to burn in the mx10s as well but im going through my burn in now 2 weeks of dedicated daily burn in and no lisening so ill see how it turns out.


----------



## nick n

here's something to keep an eye on as first few impressions come trickling in.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/685854/nad-viso-hp20-in-ear#post_9916185


----------



## daveyostrow

sorry to ask, but has there been a comparison of the DN-1000 to the M200?


----------



## ericp10

daveyostrow said:


> sorry to ask, but has there been a comparison of the DN-1000 to the M200?


 
  
 Yes there has. Search my posts in this thread. Sorry, in a nutshell I stated that the M200 is much more refined and detailed than the DN-1000, but the Dunu too has a wonderful full detailed sound (actually the Dunu sound I think is a bit fuller, but the KEF wins in refinement and details). And let me make it clear that the rich sounding M200 does have a full sound. 

 I wouldn't want to have to choose between the two, but if I had too I would go with the KEF M200 (especially now that I've found some tips that give me a great fit). The M200 has an airier sound too.


----------



## Vain III

Monster's are now down to $50 /free shipping on Amazon.


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Ericp, will the DN-1000.silicone stock tips fit the M200? Also, which of the two has faster bass response and also bassier?
> 
> Cheers!


 
 Okay, yes the DN-1000 black silicon tips will fit the M200, but you have a very small amount of space between the inner-bore of the tips and the head on the nozzle of the earphone. What you get is a very neutral sound with the M200. The bass is there, but not in the beautiful masses that it is with the stock tips. Instead, the mids really shine (especially vocals). You get deep bass when the track calls for it. Some head-fiers will love this sound with the M200. I found it okay, but I'm use to a more robust, deeper, richer bass coming out of the M200. You'll get that bass with the Comply tips. The sound is nice, but I always feel like the Complys cut something in the sound (on every earphone I've ever used the tips on). I can't quite put my finer on it, but that foam does something minute to the sound. I can't say it bothers me, but my ears notice it.
  
 So I kept experimenting and finally found what is seemingly the perfect tips for me on the M200. It's the large blue silicon tips that came with the Audiofly AF56. This is a wide bore tip, and it's deeper too (more so than the DN-1000 tip. So now I'm getting that deep bass I love from the M200 (not as much as with the M200's stock tips, but more than enough). And I still hear tons of refined details from the mids and highs of the M200. The fit is perfect. I'm shaking my head back and forth and the M200 is not moving at all within my ear canals. I think my search may be over for the perfect tip for the M200.


----------



## 7S Cameron

vain iii said:


> Monster's are now down to $50 /free shipping on Amazon.


 
 Of course, right after I purchased them xD


----------



## DannyBai

Finally fell victim for the gratitudes. 

@eric. Dang dude I ordered the complys already.


----------



## Vain III

7s cameron said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Monster's are now down to $50 /free shipping on Amazon.
> ...




Yep, Luckily I used a left over giftcard to purchase them otherwise I would cancel my order with TechGiant & order them right meow.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Finally fell victim for the gratitudes.
> 
> @eric. Dang dude I ordered the complys already.


 
  
 The Complys are good too DannyBai. lol ...Sorry buddy!
  
 Plus I don't know how easy it is to find the Audiofly tips.


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> here's something to keep an eye on as first few impressions come trickling in.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/685854/nad-viso-hp20-in-ear#post_9916185


 
  
  
 So tempted to be the guinea pig on this since the KEF didn't disappoint at all.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> The Complys are good too DannyBai. lol ...Sorry buddy!




It's all good. Had to give you crap. Plus the stock tips are still working fine and having some complys will be good too. Too bad I can't get the Audiofly tips without ordering the earphones. Not gonna risk $56 for a pair of tips if the earphones don't sound good. 

Let's hope the gratitudes sound like $50 bucks.


----------



## 7S Cameron

> Let's hope the gratitudes sound like $50 bucks.


 
 Since they retailed at $220 I'm not too worried


----------



## DannyBai

7s cameron said:


> Since they retailed at $220 I'm not too worried



Might be the discovery of the year. Ds better get the golden nut award ready.


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Monster's are now down to $50 /free shipping on Amazon.


 
  
 I'm Canadian. I'm DENIED!


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Okay, yes the DN-1000 black silicon tips will fit the M200, but you have a very small amount of space between the inner-bore of the tips and the head on the nozzle of the earphone. What you get is a very neutral sound with the M200. The bass is there, but not in the beautiful masses that it is with the stock tips. Instead, the mids really shine (especially vocals). You get deep bass when the track calls for it. Some head-fiers will love this sound with the M200. I found it okay, but I'm use to a more robust, deeper, richer bass coming out of the M200. You'll get that bass with the Comply tips. The sound is nice, but I always feel like the Complys cut something in the sound (on every earphone I've ever used the tips on). I can't quite put my finer on it, but that foam does something minute to the sound. I can't say it bothers me, but my ears notice it.
> 
> So I kept experimenting and finally found what is seemingly the perfect tips for me on the M200. It's the large blue silicon tips that came with the Audiofly AF56. This is a wide bore tip, and it's deeper too (more so than the DN-1000 tip. So now I'm getting that deep bass I love from the M200 (not as much as with the M200's stock tips, but more than enough). And I still hear tons of refined details from the mids and highs of the M200. The fit is perfect. I'm shaking my head back and forth and the M200 is not moving at all within my ear canals. I think my search may be over for the perfect tip for the M200.




Thanks ericp. In that case there's a good chance that the M200 will fit my ears fine. Might choose the KEFs over the H1 for Xmas!

BTW I do agree with you in regard to the comply tips. The most affected are guitar sounds, muffled and unnatural.


----------



## fnkcow

vain iii said:


> Monster's are now down to $50 /free shipping on Amazon.


 
 Wow 12 units gone within 2.5 hours since announcement. How many people are reading this thread at any moment!
 Still, $50 is really good deal. Too bad it's for US only, my wallet's safe for one more day!


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

fnkcow said:


> Wow 12 units gone within 2.5 hours since announcement. How many people are reading this thread at any moment!
> Still, $50 is really good deal. Too bad it's for US only, my wallet's safe for one more day!


 
  
 Why can't I see this 50 dollar Gratitude, link please!


----------



## fnkcow

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Why can't I see this 50 dollar Gratitude, link please!


 
 It's on Amazon US. But the 50 dollar ones are sold by only 1 particular company, which all the units have been sold out. That's why there's no link available anymore except for the 60 dollars+.


----------



## doctorjazz

I see them at the old $60 price as well, still a great deal imo (curious what others think)


----------



## Vain III

If I can get a barely used pair of Focal Spirit Ones for $50 USD do you guys think it would be a good bet, coming from V-moda M80s.


----------



## blueangel2323

vain iii said:


> If I can get a barely used pair of Focal Spirit Ones for $50 USD do you guys think it would be a good bet, coming from V-moda M80s.


 
 Woah that is an amazing price! I want in on that deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Focals would be more neutral than the M80s though.


----------



## Vain III

blueangel2323 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > If I can get a barely used pair of Focal Spirit Ones for $50 USD do you guys think it would be a good bet, coming from V-moda M80s.
> ...




Father got a pair and figured I'd want them. He just wanted 1-Day Shipping Fees and a steak dinner. Look's like I'll be buying these. They should match my Gratitude's really well.


----------



## Mackem

I like the sound of the XBA-H1s but they don't work very well on my phone due to them being 40Ω. Bit of a bummer to be honest since I don't want to be carrying a portable amp around with my phone, my pockets are already full enough during the day.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

to judge the Sony XBA H1 without substantial burn in is really wrong.  My CKS 1000 sounded terrible out of the box, but after 200 hours of burn in they were pleasant.  after 400 hours of burn in they were TROPHY MONSTERS, a totally unique soundstage, controlled bass and pleasant midrange.an audio treasure.  those who don't believe in burn in and are discouraging people from exploring a mature product after burn in are not
 doing a favor to anyone by dissing them.  If you aren't willing to burn high tech headphones in substantially, you should defer to reviews in which burn-in was done.  Their is substantial evidence from listeners in this forum that burn in is real and makes a potentially huge difference in the potential sq of a device. Of course if wish to steer everyone away from a product and say you are disappointed with a product out of the box you
 have that right, but its really not a fair shake to the product.  some phones won't become gems from burn in and some will.
 "some they do and some they don't, and some you just can't tell,  some they will and some they won't, and some its just as well"--breakfast in america, by supertramp.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico you're opening up a new/old can of worms. It's useless. People on this website are either for burn-in or against it. And there's very little middle ground. I mean they will fight to the death regarding their opinions on burn-in (which I believe in of course). Don't get them started. lol


----------



## Hutnicks

ericp10 said:


> drbluenewmexico you're opening up a new/old can of worms. It's useless. People on this website are either for burn-in or against it. And there's very little middle ground. I mean they will fight to the death regarding their opinions on burn-in (which I believe in of course). Don't get them started. lol


 

 All right you have my curiosity aroused. What would be the middle ground between burn in and no burn in?


----------



## ericp10

hutnicks said:


> All right you have my curiosity aroused. What would be the middle ground between burn in and no burn in?


 
  
 Not going there.


----------



## mosshorn

Well, it looks like I'm going to jump on that DX50/R3 combo tomorrow. My friends' dog chewed up my HF5's, so back I come to this......world of money spending lol


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> drbluenewmexico you're opening up a new/old can of worms. It's useless. People on this website are either for burn-in or against it. And there's very little middle ground. I mean they will fight to the death regarding their opinions on burn-in (which I believe in of course). Don't get them started. lol


 
  
 LOL Too late - I'm pretty drunk and ready for a deathmatch. 


hutnicks said:


> All right you have my curiosity aroused. What would be the middle ground between burn in and no burn in?


 
 It's the golden mean - sometimes burn-in works and sometimes it doesn't.  IMO it depends on the product you're burning in. Here on head-fi some people will tell you that only the cable breaks in and that might lower its resistance. Other will claim that ridiculous 200+ hours of burn-in make a huge difference. A lot of people will tell you BA drivers don't change after burn-in (my experience with BA iems makes me agree with them). 
 Overall, I let people believe what they want coz even when it's placebo most of the time - as long as they are happy with the "results" why no just let them enjoy these "huge improvements" in the sound. IMO burn-in works but even if it does it's never to the extent the pro burn-in crowd claims. It's usually very mild changes that happen mostly within the first 20-30 hours.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

sorry to open up a can of worms, but dissing a highly engineered product right out of the box
 seems like putting a worm back in the can to me!  but i will let it go and continue to burn
 in my new phones and cables as needed and enjoy the results.  I'm an expert on placebo
 responses and burn in is not a placebo response for most oems and cables.  its like opening a
 fine bottle of wine and tasting it without airing the wine properly....and condemning it as
 a poor vintage.  time to move on
 to more rumors and emotional responses to new products then....ho.


----------



## Mackem

Just to elaborate, I'm not for or against burn-in, I simply stated that they sounded worse on my phone than on my PC with a sound card after the same amount of listening. 
  
 Basically, they sound better amped than unamped. Think you got the wrong end of the stick..


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> LOL Too late - I'm pretty drunk and ready for a deathmatch.
> It's the golden mean - sometimes burn-in works and sometimes it doesn't.  IMO it depends on the product you're burning in. Here on head-fi some people will tell you that only the cable breaks in and that might lower its resistance. Other will claim that ridiculous 200+ hours of burn-in make a huge difference. A lot of people will tell you BA drivers don't change after burn-in (my experience with BA iems makes me agree with them).
> Overall, I let people believe what they want coz even when it's placebo most of the time - as long as they are happy with the "results" why no just let them enjoy these "huge improvements" in the sound. IMO burn-in works but even if it does it's never to the extent the pro burn-in crowd claims. It's usually very mild changes that happen mostly within the first 20-30 hours.


 

 AGREED OVA' 900000000000000000000000000!!!
  
 It all depends on the tech/ material employed. If it is a cheapo turd without much fancy tech behind, a polished/ burnt turd is still a turd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/7e/100x100px-LS-7e855721_Unknown-1.jpeg[/img]
> 
> drbluenewmexico
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Good points mexico dood, i guess i am kinda in the middle ground regarding burn-in. It's all relative i guess.....


----------



## Gee Simpson

kova4a said:


> LOL Too late - *I'm pretty drunk* and ready for a deathmatch.
> It's the golden mean - sometimes burn-in works and sometimes it doesn't.  IMO it depends on the product you're burning in. Here on head-fi some people will tell you that only the cable breaks in and that might lower its resistance. Other will claim that ridiculous 200+ hours of burn-in make a huge difference. A lot of people will tell you BA drivers don't change after burn-in (my experience with BA iems makes me agree with them).
> Overall, I let people believe what they want coz even when it's placebo most of the time - as long as they are happy with the "results" why no just let them enjoy these "huge improvements" in the sound. IMO burn-in works but even if it does it's never to the extent the pro burn-in crowd claims. It's usually very mild changes that happen mostly within the first 20-30 hours.


 
 Not dissing you or anything but I've lost count the amount of times you have said that!


----------



## kova4a

gee simpson said:


> Not dissing you or anything but I've lost count the amount of times you have said that!


 
 LOL Sorry but I like to drink when I'm chillaxing and browsing the forums. And you surely have seen my signature


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> LOL Sorry but I like to drink when I'm chillaxing and browsing the forums. *And you surely have seen my signature*


 
  
 You've got to change it though..
  
Alcohol consumption increases sound quality and amazingly somehow does not decrease kova4a's coherency!


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> You've got to change it though..
> 
> Alcohol consumption increases sound quality and amazingly somehow does not decrease kova4a's coherency!


 
 Nah, nothing amazing about it - just years of exercising the art of alcohol consumption.
 On another note, I wonder where this new "coherency" wave originated from? There is a weird trend on head-fi, which occurs at certain times, where usually a more experienced reviewer uses a term (like coherency) in a review and it picks up. I haven't seen many people use it in a long time and now suddenly everyone on head-fi knows everything about coherent sound, coherency, cohesiveness etc. no matter what product (or head-fi member LOL) they are discussing.


----------



## MrEleventy

Sheeple


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Nah, nothing amazing about it - just years of exercising the art of alcohol consumption.
> On another note, I wonder where this new "coherency" wave originated from? There is a weird trend on head-fi, which occurs at certain times, where usually a more experienced reviewer uses a term (like coherency) in a review and it picks up. I haven't seen many people use it in a long time and now suddenly everyone on head-fi knows everything about coherent sound, coherency, cohesiveness etc. no matter what product (or head-fi member LOL) they are discussing.


 
 ^ SHOTS FYRE!!!

 Hey hey i use that terms as well, to me it just means the overall sound just gels and sounds right/ effortless TO ME. It is akin to having a very well balanced sound in which nothing feels lacking/ lackluster/ recessed and everything is forward with engaging lushness.
  
 A.K.A eargasmicness nuff said.....


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ SHOTS FYRE!!!
> 
> Hey hey i use that terms as well, to me is just means the overall sound just gels and sounds right/ effortless TO ME. It is akin to having a very well balanced sound in which nothing feels lacking/ lackluster/ recessed and everything is forward with engaging lushness.
> 
> A.K.A eargasmicness nuff said.....


 
 Really? And how long have you been using coherency to describe sound? Honestly, I probably have seen coherency and coherent sound used a dozen of times for the past 2 years mainly for milti-driver iems and suddenly the past few months everyone is using it for everything. That's quite a weird coincidence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone's behind all that and I'll find him and bring him to justice.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Really? And how long have you been using coherency to describe sound? Honestly, I probably have seen coherency and coherent sound used a dozen of times for the past 2 years mainly for milti-driver iems and suddenly the past few months everyone is using it for everything. That's quite a weird coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You're a LAWYER fool, not a JUDGE!!! You ain't gots dem POWA'S!!!


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> You're a LAWYER fool, not a JUDGE!!! You ain't gots dem POWA'S!!!


 
 LOL, TROLL
 Yeah, aside from having mad rhyming skills I don't need to be a judge to file a lawsuit and take him to court to answer for this atrocity.

  
 And why are you acting all defensive? What do you know about all this? Who are you protecting?


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> LOL, TROLL
> Yeah, aside from having mad rhyming skills I don't need to be a judge to file a lawsuit and take him to court to answer for this atrocity.
> 
> 
> *And why are you acting all defensive? What do you know about all this? Who are you protecting?*


 

 I take the 5th.


----------



## TwinQY

Plead the 2nd, only thing that gets you anywhere.
 Hey here might be a discovery - (from the ER4S thread)
  


tomscy2000 said:


> BTW, lately I've been using the Dynamic Ear Company Inōr DS-11 (aka Crescendo Hearing Protection DS-11, aka ACS T15) but with a special tip configuration (the stock triple-flanges suck):
> 
> ​ _Pardon the bad phone camera._​
> I've then been fitting it as deeply as possible (it can be done because they're so small), up to the 2nd bend, and using a 64 ohm resistor in-line with it.
> ...


 
 Perhaps someone might be able to find a place where they stock them - mentioned afterward on that thread, online store seems to be a no-go atm...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Coherency is used by my audio engineer friends to describe the cohesiveness of the sound, ie. full range drivers have the most coherency
 and good coherency in multi driver  setups with crossovers is a very good thing but hard to achieve. Its related to imaging, i.e. having a
 steady and stable image that is not fuzzy but clear and relaxed and natural.  Generally a very good thing.  useful term. but can be overused
 of course like any other technical jargon...and its not everything, cause punch and dynamics and tone and all those other things we listen for
 are also important!


----------



## eke2k6

HDJ-1500 came in today! (ignore the camera stuff in the foreground. to lazy to take another pic...)
  
  
  

  
  
 Are you guys sure this is a DJ phone, cause they don't sound like anything I expected. Wow. They're definitely keepers. I sold my Mad Dogs the other day, and these make me not miss them one drop.


----------



## jwong

Throw some circumaural pads on those HDJ-1500s and it improves the comfort immensely. I've got a set on my noggin as I type.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Plead the 2nd, only thing that gets you anywhere.
> *Hey here might be a discovery - (from the ER4S thread)*
> 
> *Perhaps someone might be able to find a place where they stock them - mentioned afterward on that thread, online store seems to be a no-go atm...*


 
 ^ Holy crap those things look generic as hell, esp. with that white hospital look to the housing. LoL
  
 They are like 149 euros!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is the discovery thread not wallet hospital recovery one...... there is NO irony.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys need to get on this.
  

RHA Team



 
offline
 
5 Posts. Joined 10/2013
   Hi All,
  
 Pleased to see our advice was helpful!
  
 We just wanted to quickly post, as we're running a review programme http://www.head-fi.org/t/687315/rhas-running-a-ma750-and-ma600-review-programme for our new products.
  
 We're asking you to nominate another Head-fi'er who you think will like the sound signature of the MA750 and of the MA600 to receive a sample set to review. If your nominee is selected, you'll also be sent a review sample. We'll select 4 pairs of Head-fi'ers, so send out 8 products total; 4 MA750's and 4 MA600s.
  
 Thanks,
 RHA Team


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LATE!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LATE!!!


 

 Whyzzat? You already nominated your Twin(Q) or something?


----------



## Dsnuts

Check out this little read. Concerning break in/ burn in.
  
Product Break-In  
 It is commonly believed by audio enthusiasts that for achieving the best performance, most products benefit from a certain amount of initial operation, with the time required being referred to as the "burn-in" or "break-in" period. It is a fact of physics that over time, all things change to some degree, but the main controversy surrounding the break-in phenomenon is whether minute changes in circuitry and components ultimately converge towards better performance and if they do, whether or not such changes are audible.
 While commonly accepted as fact by many, to our knowledge no rigorous scientific study exists validating the effect. Nevertheless, our own empirical listening tests confirm that the phenomenon is real and that many, if not most, products do benefit from some period of break-in. We suspect this is due to passive components such as the dielectric materials used in capacitors "relaxing" and thereby becoming faster in their response to signals over time – which does happen to be a documented fact. The same can be said for other components such as the diaphragms and suspension materials used in headphones, etc. This "relaxation effect" is observed in all areas of physical reality, and can even be seen occurring in something as simple as a well-worn pair of shoes becoming more comfortable over time. In light of this, we suggest that the user of any NuForce product first operate the device for at least 10 hours, up to a day (or two), in order to experience the best sound. Certainly, after a week or so of use the product will be performing at its best.
  
 From Nuforce product page.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Whyzzat? You already nominated your Twin(Q) or something?


 

 Got dat 1st post swag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You and that other wannabe bird k3003 lover would make a great item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go for it. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

eke2k6 said:


> HDJ-1500 came in today! (ignore the camera stuff in the foreground. to lazy to take another pic...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not bad for the little cost..Try n snag some HM5 pads to try on them. I think the $20 cost to get them will be worth it if anyone that got these cans want to make them fully over ears and way more comfy. It opens up the sound as well.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> Got dat 1st post swag.
> 
> You and that other wannabe bird k3003 lover would make a great item. :tongue_smile: Go for it. haha


----------



## nick n

Have a peek at these Tascam things.  ( Teac Professional )
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2013-tascam-th-02-low-cost-sealed-headphones
  
 the square waves, wow.  The $10 more expensive model will be out in a week.  Could be kick ass these things, and for $30. Really?  then the MX2(?) for 39 and the 2000 model for 49.  Wonder what those 2000's sound like.
  
 geeze might give me an excuse to get a DR-05 recorder/player at the same time. I could rock that unit as a DAP ( wav/mp3 only ) Did you guys see the cool audio posts from Indonesia recorded with that Tascam  DR-05? ( member's lounge )


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> Have a peek at these Tascam things.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2013-tascam-th-02-low-cost-sealed-headphones
> 
> the square waves, wow.  The $10 more expensive model will be out in a week.  Could be kick ass these things, and for $30. Really?  then the MX2(?) for 39 and the 2000 model for 49.  Wonder what those 2000's sound like.
> ...


 

 I thought the Tascams were Behringers under another name?


----------



## doctorjazz

Those Tascam jobbies are impressive...
 As for the Pioneers HDJ phones...got the 2000 at Best Buy, they initially had the lower 2 modesl available on sale as well. I poked my head into the local BB again, still a few 2000's, didn't have 1500's there, but I'm guessing some of these may still be hiding in plain sight in some BB's. Really do like my 2000's, have those HM-5 pads on order. Haven't heard the 1500's, some have said same drivers as 2000, DS feels it is the sweet spot of the line. Definitely in a good price point at $79. The 2000's are about $150. As for the comment about not sounding like DJ headphones, I assume that was because you'd expect booming, overwhelming bass on those. The bass on the HDJ 2000's is just about perfect to my ears, not boomy, not overwhelming, but not missing in action, not needing you to listen for them. You can feel it, but it doesn't punch you in the stomach. Other aspects of the sound are really nice to my ears as well. One of these days I'll see if any mods in the link posted earlier are fairly easy and worth persuing (though, some are said to increase the bass, and I don't feel like it needs any increasing).


----------



## bhazard

nick n said:


> Have a peek at these Tascam things.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2013-tascam-th-02-low-cost-sealed-headphones
> 
> the square waves, wow.  The $10 more expensive model will be out in a week.  Could be kick ass these things, and for $30. Really?  then the MX2(?) for 39 and the 2000 model for 49.  Wonder what those 2000's sound like.
> ...


 
 Big thread here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/654946/tascam-th-02-headphones-waiting-to-be-discovered/15#post_9919476
  
 In short, the TH-02 is the real deal, and the TH-2000 sounds like a Beats bass boosted muddy mess. Musician's Friend had a 2 for $30 deal on them a few weeks ago too.


----------



## nick n

Someone said Teac but unsure about that. Thanks for the thread linkup!


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> Someone said Teac but unsure about that. Thanks for the thread linkup!


 

 I'm starting to think they are a "generic" phone off branded by many.
  
  
 Off to mod the 3 buck dollarama Stereo Cube headphones


----------



## nick n

Yup Teac, Teac has been around for a while but you most likely know that already. Who knows who their OEM is though.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Holy crap those things look generic as hell, esp. with that white hospital look to the housing. LoL
> They are like 149 euros!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Like your face.
  
 I know, which is why I was suggesting that someone try finding the not-ACS version.
  
 Come on cardboard, you need a little more sophistication in your life.
  


hutnicks said:


> Whyzzat? You already nominated your Twin(Q) or something?


 
 I'm flattered, I'm gobsmacked.
  


sfwalcer said:


> Got dat 1st post swag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Both are cryptic, jaded, and hate moe.
  
 A perfect couple, couldn't have found one better.
  


nick n said:


> Have a peek at these Tascam things.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf-2013-tascam-th-02-low-cost-sealed-headphones


 
 Nick that peak looks EQ-able.
  
 What about those Engrish-motto-on-the-cups-sort-of-okay-CSD-Jap-Maxwell headphones?


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Like your face.
> 
> I know, which is why I was suggesting that someone try finding the not-ACS version.
> 
> ...


 

 Who the hells moe? Come to think of it who the hell are you?
  
 Someone in real life needs to go hands on with this TeAsCaMringer(monoprice) thingy and see just what it in fact is.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


>


 
 ^

  
  


hutnicks said:


> *Who the hells moe? Come to think of it who the hell are you?*
> 
> Someone in real life needs to go hands on with this TeAsCaMringer(monoprice) thingy and see just what it in fact is.


 
 ^

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hutnicks

I see bagels


----------



## TwinQY

Better yet, Stax of bagels...


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Better yet, Stax of bagels...


----------



## nick n

twinqy said:


> Nick that peak looks EQ-able.
> 
> What about those Engrish-motto-on-the-cups-sort-of-okay-CSD-Jap-Maxwell headphones?


 
 which Maxell are those?  Not the hyper Training ones?


----------



## TwinQY

The one you used as the previous avatar....the one where I wrote up the backstory worthy of being adapted into a light novel.


----------



## nick n

aren't they a one-off though or at least not current ( no not a pun )  Import from Rinkya is a drag. I stopped looking on Yahoo Japan. Cheap there but not once it gets to here.


----------



## TwinQY

Wait which one is the one that you posted the graphs on in _that_ thread then?


----------



## nick n

no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pm me a link if possible no rush.
  
 Oh the Audio Interu ones that send a radio frequency ( ultrasound ) in addition to the sound, that's nuts. Audio Interu EXH-313  I think.


----------



## TwinQY

Yes, that was it, funny things.
  
 I think people here might want to see these pitted against those JVC monitors....I know I would....


----------



## nick n

Panasonic's got something  interesting, the Panasonic Street Band RP-HT480C  Now eiteher these are OLD and I am lame by missing out, or they are new. ( BH says New Arrival.) Nothing I can find for info /reviews
  
 50mm drivers, sort of decent looking.
 7 - 27,000 Hz
 Only linking here because it has the best pictures.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_73769_Panasonic-RP-HT480C-K-Street-Band-Headphones-Monitor-Headset-Black.html
  
 hey wow a gunmetal grey/brown model with copper accents, either that's gonna look grand or awkward. Yep awkward .


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I just bought the Audio Technica CKM1000 for $150, want to see if they are even slightly worthy of their original $500 RRP, lol. Plus was curious about them since there has never been even a whisper of talk about them on here, well I found one person trashing them and thats about it


----------



## Zelda

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I just bought the Audio Technica CKM1000 for $150, want to see if they are even slightly worthy of their original $500 RRP, lol. Plus was curious about them since there has never been even a whisper of talk about them on here, well I found one person trashing them and thats about it


 
 (... so some took the bait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - just kidding)  let us know how good the top of the ckm series is


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

zelda said:


> (... so some took the bait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 yea it was between the ckm1000 or the cks1000, and on amazon japan there was one review where the guy said he liked the ckm better, just from that single opinion and the fact that the rrp was so high on the ckm i went with them, but i have a good feeling abut them, probably sound more balanced and refined than the cks1000 i'm guessing.


----------



## DannyBai

I received the Comply Tx500 and Tsx500 tips for the M200's and the Tx tips didn't work out so well for me.  I can't seem to get a good fit with those.  The Tsx tips on the other hand work the best I've encountered so far with the M200's.  The cylindrical shape of the tips just fit much better for me.  As for the sound, it is muffled a little bit but for me the comfort is worth it.  
  
 I also received the Sony XBA-H1 today and first impressions are that it isn't bass heavy and doesn't reach down very low.  I hear more mid-bass right now.  The vocals are very forward.  Almost too forward.  Treble is sparkly and almost slightly peaky.  Depth of sound is very impressive and works amazingly well with Jazz and string instruments.  I've tried it out with my iPone 5 and Yulong D100 MK2 and amping it with this dac/amp really didn't help it much.  I'll try it out with the DX50 after a few hours of burn.


----------



## waynes world

Interesting Danny. Thanks.


----------



## nick n

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> yea it was between the ckm1000 or the cks1000, and on amazon japan there was one review where the guy said he liked the ckm better, just from that single opinion and the fact that the rrp was so high on the ckm i went with them, but i have a good feeling abut them, probably sound more balanced and refined than the cks1000 i'm guessing.


 

 $500 rrp? what.  Hope they are excellent for you, please update with some impressions. Even a good 'ol Fonzie thumbs up is enough. Sounds like an adventure this is the best part of this place.
   Used or new/sale price?
  
 So those Panasonics *are* new releases, just saw them in the store today, at least the 470 model. $99 Canadian. Not sure what the difference is between them  and the 480 models though. Research time.
  
 Yes this model ( cheaper than $99 on Amazon too! ) is the_* 40mm*_ , _the 480 is the 50mm_ .
   They sure looked good  well the box did anyhow.
 Maybe Matsush!ta ( Technics/Panasonic ) pulled something awesome this time.

 But I need another headphone like I need another crazy girlfriend.  Wait a minute, maybe I do.
  
 Also saw the new JVC all shiny and packed up snug in their excessive clear finger shredding plastic ready for someone to take them home also=the 660 CNT ones @ $59.  They look spiffy but the Panasonics look spiffier.
 They have the JVC 660 but never had cnt 500's, oh well
  
 Not used to seeing things on the shelf ready to go.  Might wait to see if they throw the 470 on the listening wall , or can ask I suppose about that possibility. If they have stuff like the AKG 550, JVC bass cannons x55, and Shure 940 out there why not these.
  
 Forgot to phone the local hi end shop to see if they have the NAD lineup yet ( iems specifically ), I'll drop in tomorrow. and try to avoid the one sales guy that always hounds me and warps my ideas about what i want to buy. Yeah he's a very good sales person.


----------



## bhazard

I finally went and did a comparison between the MeElectronics A161P, and the Somic MH407 (which looks just like it).
  
 I like the 407 better. It is more balanced. Less aggressive in the highs, and slightly more bass. Reminds me of my RE-400 bass wise, but the Somic sounds like it has better extension up high. The RE-400 responds very well to an EQ bass boost though, where the MH407 barely responds. Only 30 min in as well with them.
  
 For ~$65, it definitely beats the A161P to me. Almost at the R50 level. Hard rock/metal sounds so damn clear.


----------



## Libertad

Those panasonics ooze sexyness all over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please lets us know if you listen to a pair nick! Now i have been gathering my thoughts on a full on review for the MX10 and had a nice talk with a co-worker of mine who just so happens to have a pair of LCD-2s as his go to can atm and i figured ill see how the JVCs stack up against some of the higher caliber offerings from headphones. Ill be sure to give my impressions on them also he'll get a listen to the JVC and see what he thinks.


----------



## waynes world

libertad said:


> *Those panasonics ooze sexyness all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know - those look way too good!


----------



## Dsnuts

Big fantastic sound in a tiny package *A Review On:* 

 NuForce Icon uDAC-3 - High-Resolution USB Digital Audio Converter (DAC) - Silver *Rated # 87* in  Amp/DACs 
 See all 1 reviews *Recent Pricing:* 


$125.00
 

*Review Details:*   Audio Quality  


  Design  


  Quality  


  Value  



  Purchased on: 10/22/13
 Price paid: $125.00






[attach]953876[/attach]
 By Dsnuts
 Posted just now · 0 Views · 0 Comments
*Pros:* Unexpected performance and usablility in a small package
*Cons:* Some driver issues it seems. Only shows 16bit instead of 24bit.



 The new uDAC-3 was a surprise to me in several ways.. But let me start by stating where I stand for my own preference in sound and usability for sources I own.. Many of you guys know me for my discovery thread and we have many an open discussion about the latest and greatest gears, mostly earphones and the like on the thread. I think guys on the thread know me well enough to understand I like to spot light phones and gears that simply perform. To me it is not worth the effort of posting an impression or doing a review if a gear in question if it don't have the 2 main things that are extremely important to myself and friends on the thread. That is sound quality. Second of importance is value. In the sea of great and not so great gears that are on the threads I find value in gears to be something that clearly performs over and above the price point for purchase. If it don't have it then it isn't worth mentioning simple as that. With that being said. Introducing the new Nuforce uDAC-3.


 The first surprise to me was the size.. It comes in a nice package with instructions/ Warranty and a micro usb cable included.. Decidedly this device is made for ease of use. A simple plug and play dac/amp.
Features: 
Discrete asynchronous USB audio receiver and D/A converter stages
Direct-Stream Digital (DSD) decoding capability
Coaxial S/PDIF output
Double jitter-reduction mechanism at data level and at over-sampling filter stage
High voltage 2V analog output
A linear TOCOS volume control for improved channel tracking at low listening levels
No capacitors in any of the audio signal paths
USB-powered, no external power supply required
Headphones impedances between 16 and 300-Ohms are suitable for use with Icon uDAC-3  
  
 I have seen older pics of the Nuforce uDAC-2 and I always thought they were larger dacs for some reason. But opening the package I got this little thing.


 Yes that is the uDAC-3 on top of my over sized NFB-5. To give you guys a better idea of the smallness of the dac here is another one for comparison sake.


 Small is the new big. I suppose we all can equate to having a large box form for Dac Amps that may or may not equate to a big full blown sound when it comes to sources.. The uDAC-3..Proved to me otherwise..For testing purposes I threw on the uDAC-3 on my main burning station laptop which has my Audinst MX2 pumping my DnB music for burn in for all sorts of earphones and headphones I use. On first listen I grabbed for my Fidelio X1. And it brought a smile to my face immediately. I didn't expect the sound out of this little unit to have the richness I immediately heard. I didn't expect the sound to be so smooth and enjoyable with solid detail and clarity right out of the box. I didn't expect the bass end to have the fullness I can only associate with higher end sources. I ended up listening for a good two hours of my music. The sound is simply fantastic. Doing more than justice for Dave Brubeck to Metallica to Armin Van Burren everything I was listening to.
  
 Burn in. I know this community is split when it comes to breaking in equipment but I am of the camp that not only believe in burn in but I have a permanent break/burn in station in my home. And to this point. Out of box the the highs did seem a touch bright and not as controlled in the region as I would have liked so while I heard the potential from open box, to really let me hear how the uDAC-3 performed with the X1 and my music. I knew the unit needed some break in.. 3 days and nights of full break in and today I feel they have adequate enough run time for them to show me what they are all about in sound.
  
 This impression of the uDAC-3 will be based on the simplest and easiest way to use the uDAC-3 and that is with it connected to my main media laptop filled with most of my music. Which consist mostly of standard high quality MP3 and lossless Flac files playing through MediaMonkey. Using a variety of in ears and headphones I have on hand I spent the greater part of the day just listening to how my music sounded and comparing the sound to my other Dac Amps.
  
 On very first listen I switched from the Audinst MX2 and to be honest I expected a bit of a downgrade in sound quality but how surprised was I when not only was it not a downgrade but actually had the better more involving midrange and bass end. This was out of the box.. To put this in perspective. I equate the SQ of the MX2 to be of the O2/ODac combo in performance level. So this was a big surprise right off the bat. Don't know if I was expecting just an decent $100 dac that sounded good enough. But this little unit was showing me it was more than capable with hanging with higher end Dacs in sound..
  
 I recently had the opportunity to review Nuforce's new NE-700X Iem http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/review-the-new-and-improved-nuforce-ne-700m-ne-650m#post_9611289. I find it very interesting that these uDAC-3 is like the source version of the NE-700M in sound. A higher end version I would like to add. What I mean is. I am hearing similarities in how these different sound gears are tuned..The uDAC-3 at it's heart has rich deep mids with a fuller than neutral bass end. In how the NE-700 is tuned it is similar in this regard..So while the overall performance is not as neutral as lets say my MX2 or Meridian Explorer in sound quality, I am in the camp where deep mids and a full bass end with a 3D type rendering of sound is a good thing. Which is why I hold my NFB-5 as my all time favorite source out of all my gears..How does the uDAC-3 hold up to it in sound? Keep reading.  The overall sound has a touch of warmth to it with a richness and texture that is not as evident on my much more expensive MX2.
  
 The overall sound is a deeper fuller one and with clarity and detail in the dynamics of the sound that one would not equate with this little cost coming from this little box.. The sound that is coming out of this little dac is much better than I thought could come out of something so small. It clearly exhibits a quality sound tuning from Nuforce. While the sound is more colored over a neutral presentation for a source in that the sound has more thickness than more neutral sounding sources. The amp portion coming into play perhaps. It is not so overly cooked that it makes anything you listen to sound off or different in any way. Just more of your music to love. Every bit of that musical thickness is textured, smooth and on the cross streets of  lushvile way and absolute engaging.. The popular belief for most might be that higher end sound means neutrality but for me neutrality can go south in a hurry if not done correctly. I know many like to dab into higher grade amps to throw some coloration and stage in their neutral sounding sources but what Nuforce has done is thrown down the proverbial jack of all sound on this little unit. Musical coloration on one hand yet neutral enough to satisfy guys that stick to it for reference. It simply sounds fantastic!. I kinda like my music with some richness thicker and deeper vs a skinny and flat presentation. All detail and no meat and that don't make Stan Getz to sound better. But that is just me. I think if I was to nit pic I would say it could use a bit more stage and even more depth to throw this sound into another tier all together..The only other source I have that has deeper, wider and a more holographic 3D rendering of sound is my NFB-5. It is this same sound in overdrive. Using the moon opa. Back to the uDAC-3
  
  
  
 Cassandra Wilson Strange fruit the depth of sound and her deep vocals with them bass strings playing with my senses made me realize just how solid the sound is on the uDAC-3. In a direct comparison to the MX2. Details in tunes are similarly comparable but the mids are not as deep as the uDAC-3 nor is the bass end have the same authority. The MX2 does have more of a neutral tilt in sound as a source and does show a bit more stage over the uDAC-3. I noticed after the burn in of the uDAC-3 the mids sound deeper and more fleshed out, the bass end a touch tighter, the highs have equal footing over the overall sound but do exhibit a touch of cut off at the upper most extremes..Highs take a touch step back from the deepness in the mids but again this makes for hours of non fatiguing listen. The overall sound is very satisfying and does no have me nit picking details in string instruments and as well as vocals are all very well represented in the sound. exceptionally so. Detail in faster Jazz pieces passes with flying colors. Listening to Stan Getz 
 I can clearly make out high hat notes with the perfect amount of reverb and depth. Each instrument has distinction. I ended up listening to Stan Getz Artistry of Stan Getz entire album while doing this review. While I meant to hear just one tune. But no, one tune is simply not enough.
  
 Vocals just absolutely shine on the uDAC-3.
  
  
 Rather spectacularly. It is awesome to hear such detail and range in vocal performances. So what was interesting was just how much I was enjoying the sound of this little unit with much more expensive gear sitting right next to it..Next up was a comparison with my Meridian Explorer..


 As small as the Meridian Explorer is the uDAC is actually smaller and is about the same size as the cheapest dac I own. The Ele..Now here is where the buck stops right? The uDAC-3 cost about a 1/3rd of the Meridian Explorer.. The ME has had some mixed views among headfiers because of the initial batch issues with high impedance out. The ME I own is a revised version which fixed this issue.. In comparison the ME does have an overall better resolving sound especially in the treble, however does the ME sound $200 more in SQ? Absolutely not. In fact. They both exhibit similar resolution of sound for depth of music and while the highs are not as resolving as the ME. The uDAC-3 more than hold their own in this department. The bass end is almost a draw with the uDAC-3 with a touch more impact, The ME emphasizing a bit more deeper low end. One would figure for something that cost this much more it would be an absolute slam dunk but to be completely honest..I think the uDAC-3 is comparable in sound here as well..The overall sound of the uDAC-3 is a bit more rounded vs the ME.
  
 And lastly but not least. A comparison to my NFB-5..I suppose this little comparison is not a fair one but what amazes me to no end is just how good the uDAC-3 sounds in comparison to the best of what I own.. I don't know if you guys are keeping tally but I am comparing the sound of the uDAC-3 to Dacs that cost considerably more. Much more.. In fact I don't know if I should be happy or angry to the fact that this little unit sounds so damn good in comparison.. Oh yea and here is another shocker. I also own both the Fiio X3 and the DX50. As good as both of these Daps are.. Both of them don't sound as good as the little uDAC-3 connected to my laptop playing Flacs. They both are excellent in performance and come close but are not quite to the sound level of the uDAC-3..The uDAC-3 sound is like a mix of both the X3 and the DX50 in sound. The stage and detail level of the DX50 with the depth and bass end of the Fiio X3..
  
 Connected via RCA out. I hooked up the uDAC-3 to my Denon AVR-1601 receiver to see if nuForce is telling it like it is when it comes to these units being able to hook up to receivers..And these do sound just as good as my Sony RCDW500Z in sound playing out of my laptop..So this little unit is showing me that it is more than a one trick deal. Makes for easy pairing for speakers and receivers alike for and easy media player hook up..And one other claim I had to test was the ability to play games using the uDAC-3.
  
  
 Surprised again. Not only did the uDAC-3 sound absolutely stunning with Bioshock Infinate but I now find myself wanting to try it with my Alienware MX17 for BF3. Will report back with more details about directional cues and sound. But for what it was worth. I wasn't missing my Titanium HD on my gaming rig one bit using the uDAC-3..I Found myself playing for a good hour when I was testing out the sound on this game using my Asus gaming laptop..Absolutely spectacular sound using the uDAC-3. Directional cues was excellent as well using the X1.
  
 So in closing I would like to give some big props to NuForce for a compelling product that deserves some praise. The pros of a solid sound quality and ease of use clearly out weigh any cons that I can see or hear. Unfortunately I was not able to try out the DSD playback feature of the uDAC-3 which I apologize for and will get around to doing so when time permits.. I rate the sound quality to clearly be double the monetary value of the cost of the unit easily. I am happy to report. NuForce absolutely got the 2 main things I look for in all my gears..Sound quality and value. This little unit has a big full blown sound that is absolutely wonderful to hear..The sound quality easily rivals much higher end and more expensive gear and truth be told. That was a complete surprise. At the cost Nuforce is asking for the unit. It is a no brainer.. I have heard none that sounds or performs better to my ears for the price of admission. It easily rivals the SQ of my Audinst MX2, Meridian Explorer, and to a bit lesser extent my NFB-5. Absolutely stunning for media play and can be easily hooked up to complete a full media sound library..Great job NuForce and I look foward to even more progress in the realm of sound.. The nuForce uDAC-3 is simply excellent sounding unit. Regardless of price or size.
  

 I had way too much fun writing this review. I will have more to add to the review on the uDAC-3 thread..Thanks to all those that read and as always. Happy listening.


----------



## waynes world

^ Holy crap Ds.. that's some serious verbage there. This is serious. Gotta get reading for real! (and forewarn the wallet!)


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts do my eyes deceive me, or are those the Cardas Ear Mirrors I see?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup. They are indeed and sound stupendous out of that little dac. Some vids are missing out of that read you guys can get the full version here.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-icon-udac-3-high-resolution-usb-digital-audio-converter-dac-silver/reviews/9833


----------



## d marc0

That is awesome D's. Nice write-up... and congratulations on your new gear.


----------



## Dsnuts

Believe me it was completely unexpected..It kinda makes me regret spending so much for my Meridian Explorer. Oh well you live you buy hyped gear and later when you get a killer cheaper performer you learn. Lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Throw in the soon to be released Schiit Vali, and LORDY LORD it's gonna be an epic showdown!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Coming to a Discovery Thread near you.... FIGHT!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds interesting, DS, wonder how it will compare to the various GEEKS...(nice review, went to the full post)


----------



## doctorjazz

DS, any words on the Cardas?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya. I am pretty sure the Geeks using the sabre chip should out perform this unit. However we will see because this uDAC-3 punches way above its cost in sound. Even if it does out do the uDAC-3 which i fully expect. This unit for what it is, is very excellent..Today was the first day I really got a chance to hear the unit in full glory as it has been burning in all week..I expect the unit to improve even more so with some more burn in time. We will see. I will do a head to head shoot out with the Geek when I get mines.


----------



## doctorjazz

Drbluenewmexico had asked about these a while back...
  
 From the Deals Thread.....
  
  
 Well-reviewed House of Marley Exodus headphones on Amazon.com  $75 + approx. $5 for shipping.
  
 Innerfidelity review:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/house-marley-exodus
  
 Bought one myself! 

Edited by Audioscope - Today at 6:28 pm
  
Took them out on my dog walk tonight...listened to Power Pop (Valley Lodge) and jazz (Matt Ulery's Loom)...they are good on the Valley Lodge, though not as detailed as I've gotten used to (Pioneers/Martin Logans), still fun to listen to. The jazz, on the other hand, was just great. Trumpeter has a slightly warm tone, perfectly rendered, clarinet, piano, all right there. I find them comfortable (my wife couldn't stand to wear them) and I think they are nice looking (my 19 year old daughter, who loved the sound, wouldn't be caught dead outside in them LOL). They definitely will look quite different than anything else you might
own.
  
(I believe these listed at about $150...I found them at Best Buy a while back for about $50. I'd say they are a good deal in th e $50-$75 range)


----------



## DannyBai

Geez man, that's some serious write up on the Nurforces.  Nice work.


----------



## Dsnuts

You see them nice shiny earphones for the last pic?


----------



## DannyBai

dsnuts said:


> You see them nice shiny earphones for the last pic?




Those sure are perdy. You'll have to give some impressions for the nice folks here.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Not as purdy as these Beyers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not really they feel and look cheap as hell, but sound........ T_T

  
  
... oh so SWEET!!!
  
 edit: Oh and forgot to say congrats on those H1s Danny!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope they turn out to be keepers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice sf. Gotta let us know how them Beyers sound. I hope you get them MA750s and MA600s for review.. I can subliminally suggest who RHA pics. You know. I have..
  
 Powers..


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Nice sf. Gotta let us know how them Beyers sound. I hope you get them MA750s and MA600s for review.. I can subliminally suggest who RHA pics. You know. I have..
> 
> Powers..


 

 ^ LMAO you sure you ain't stealing them powers from warren??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeppp hope Twinkies @ss and i get picked as well, and if we get those Dunus as well. LORDY LORD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lets just say that Canned Pineapple Cat Cracker Freak has some devious plans up that hole of his. And i am just the poor victim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the good wishes Ds, i hope so as well. Don't worry i'll shill for them REAL GUD if we win unlike that warren that has been slacking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna get that hype train blast off to Mars. hoho j/k
  
 Congrats on them golden crustacean bling blings meng. Hope they live up to ericp's hype.


----------



## DannyBai

For those who own the XBA-3/30 and XBA-4/40's, no need for the H1. The older series sounds better in my book.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> For those who own the XBA-3/30 and XBA-4/40's, no need for the H1. The older series sounds better in my book.


 

 Damn Danny that is a boner killa', say it ain't so say it ain't so..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe that dynamic end needs a good beating???
  
 BURN BABY BURN!!!


----------



## getclikinagas

dannybai said:


> For those who own the XBA-3/30 and XBA-4/40's, no need for the H1. The older series sounds better in my book.




@Dannybai 
What about someone who doesn't have either. I'm torn between the two. 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> Damn Danny that is a boner killa', say it ain't so say it ain't so.....
> 
> Maybe that dynamic end needs a good beating???
> 
> BURN BABY BURN!!!



It's got 10 hours of burn but I'll keep pounding and report back. 



getclikinagas said:


> @Dannybai
> What about someone who doesn't have either. I'm torn between the two.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2




If you can find a used XBA3/30 for cheap, I'd say its a no brainer but at $150, the H1 is still worthy. I just compared it to the XBA-40 and the signature is close but the 40 beats it in overall refinement and space around instruments. Believe it or not, the 40's bass reaches a little deeper so I assume H1's bass might be quite similar to the 3/30's. When I owned the 30's and 40's together, I ended up keeping the 40's for that added bass and larger stage but the 30's sounded technically more accurate and was better with all genres of music. The older XBA phones are still very good to this day.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> It's got 10 hours of burn but I'll keep pounding and report back.
> *If you can find a used XBA3/30 for cheap, I'd say its a no brainer but at $150, the H1 is still worthy. I just compared it to the XBA-40 and the signature is close but the 40 beats it in overall refinement and space around instruments. Believe it or not, the 40's bass reaches a little deeper so I assume H1's bass might be quite similar to the 3/30's. When I owned the 30's and 40's together, I ended up keeping the 40's for that added bass and larger stage but the 30's sounded technically more accurate and was better with all genres of music. The older XBA phones are still very good to this day.*


 
 ^ ikr, and to think some places were selling those XBA3 for like ~$50 new/ refurb  like worstbuys and some Aussie site was a CRAZY steal!!! Esp. those new sets. O.O


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp hope Twinkies @ss and i get picked as well, and if we get those Dunus as well. LORDY LORD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cardboard simpleton master durianpoop juggular troll is meek as usual.
  
 Yeah, it's gunna be gud....


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Cardboard simpleton master durianpoop juggular troll is meek as usual.
> 
> Yeah, it's gunna be gud....


 
 Hmmm C_S_M_DJ_T gots a nice ring to it, me likey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks Twi-Hard i am sure you fried a few cat cracks to think that one up, not to mention those brain cells. Try not to sniff too hard might not have enough left to be excited over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Cee_how i just Slayed_ this Man with_Dat Juxtaposed_Thematic


----------



## d marc0

dannybai said:


> For those who own the XBA-3/30 and XBA-4/40's, no need for the H1. The older series sounds better in my book.




Guess I'll just have to wait for other hybrids to come up, skip the Sony offerings for now. Glad I kept the xba3 all along...


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm C_S_M_DJ_T gots a nice ring to it, me likey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh great KittyPorn!


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Oh great Kitty_CRACK_Porn!


 
 ^ FTFY!!!
  
... oh someone cared alright. You know who be lurking behind that poor lil' blissfully innocent kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH THE HUMANITY!!!
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## getclikinagas

> If you can find a used XBA3/30 for cheap, I'd say its a no brainer but at $150, the H1 is still worthy. I just compared it to the XBA-40 and the signature is close but the 40 beats it in overall refinement and space around instruments. Believe it or not, the 40's bass reaches a little deeper so I assume H1's bass might be quite similar to the 3/30's. When I owned the 30's and 40's together, I ended up keeping the 40's for that added bass and larger stage but the 30's sounded technically more accurate and was better with all genres of music. The older XBA phones are still very good to this day.


 
 Aha... but thats where I get stuck.
 I can get a brand new XBA H1 for 99$ and the XBA 3 for 130$. But I wouldn't mind buying the XBA3 if its definitely better than the H1.
  
 Also 40ohms? WIll a sansa clip+ do justice?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

getclikinagas said:


> Aha... but thats where I get stuck.
> I can get a brand new XBA H1 for 99$ and the XBA 3 for 130$. But I wouldn't mind buying the XBA3 if its definitely better than the H1.
> 
> Also 40ohms? WIll a sansa clip+ do justice?


 
  
 I would get the H1


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard the new hybrid Sony's yet, but my XBA-3 has remained in my iem lineup since I got them...If you wait and look around, I'd bet they'll be available again at some point for less than $100.
  
 SF-which Beyers you got?


----------



## doctorjazz

(There's always the Monster GRatitudes for about $60 on Amazon...)


----------



## doctorjazz

I own the XBA 3 and my roommate owns the XBA 4. While the XBA 4 is 'technically' better, Sony did a lot better job tuning the XBA 3 than the XBA 4.
  
Results vary from genre to genre, but XBA 3 generally sounds either as good, or better. XBA 4 has a few odd spikes in its frequency response, and can often induce headaches.
  
I will add that XBA 4 is undoubtedly better for movies/games, from my experience. Movies/games really benefit from the extra driver.
  
Cheers.
  
  
  
 ...From the Deals thread


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> (There's always the Monster GRatitudes for about $60 on Amazon...)




On that note mine will actually get here today. I cannot wait to have a proper triple flange in my ear.


----------



## MrEleventy

sf wandered into beyerland! Welcome.  Next step is dt880s.... :veryevil:


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a damn shame about the new Sony Hybrids..


----------



## goodvibes

dsnuts said:


> Features:
> Discrete asynchronous USB audio receiver and D/A converter stages
> *Should read independent and not discrete as that gives another implied meaning in **electronics*
> Direct-Stream Digital (DSD) decoding capability
> ...


 
 This in no way takes away from your listening impressions on the unit's performance but there is a fair bit of marketing in their descriptions. There's a Voldemort tech review of the -2 if anyone's interested. May not relate to this model.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the DSD feature don't even work as there is a driver issue with the review unit I got..Tried the uDAC-3 on 3 different computers and all three came out 16bit drivers..Oh well it ain't like I was gonna use DSD much anyhow but kinda lame as I do own 24bit high res recordings that seem to down sample while I was testing the tracks out. They certainly sound good enough but probably not playing at full 24bit resolution.
  
 Overall I was very impressed with the sound quality of the uDAC-3. I think NuForce is looking into the driver issue and will probably issue a new driver for the dacs.


----------



## ericp10

Oh you hybrid lovers, another one will be dropped on your table for your consideration. Give me a few days.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Oh you hybrid lovers, another one will be dropped on your table for your consideration. Give me a few days.


 
 I'm guessing it's the new TDK hybrid?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard the new hybrid Sony's yet, but my XBA-3 has remained in my iem lineup since I got them...If you wait and look around, I'd bet they'll be available again at some point for less than $100.
> 
> SF-which Beyers you got?


 
  
 hey doctorjazz, you own or owned the triplefi 10 right?, could you give me a comparison to the xba 3? Don't think this comparison has been made anywhere on headfi and i'm quite interested. At the same price, which is better?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> It is a damn shame about the new Sony Hybrids..


 
 glad i still have my XBA-3 in my pocket.new silver extra bass Monoprices show promise breaking in nicely
 glad i got several at 7.50 each, already gave one of them to a dj friend who loves em...
 Gratitutdes still sound tinny to me after 100 hours or more burn in, time for tip rolling i guess to brining out
 the pedigree in them....


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> I'm guessing it's the new TDK hybrid?




Nope.


----------



## peter123

Nice impressions on the udac3 dsnuts. I'm not surprise since I really like the usac2 as well(although some people was more concerned about it's measurement then it's sound :wink_face:. ).


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> Nope.


 
 You're a tease. Is it something we haven't heard of or you've got something like the ax60.


----------



## ericp10

In a few days. And I didn't know TDK had a hybrid.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> In a few days. And I didn't know TDK had a hybrid.


 

 What you falling behind again...





  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



JUST KIDDING! No TDK Hybrid yet, afaik!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> What you falling behind again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol.....I'm slow but not that slow


----------



## Vain III

Monster G's just showed up at my door. Loving the quality triple flange's and not those cheap $1 ones.


----------



## doctorjazz

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard the new hybrid Sony's yet, but my XBA-3 has remained in my iem lineup since I got them...If you wait and look around, I'd bet they'll be available again at some point for less than $100.
> ...


 
 I do own both, will put them on, listen a bit, and report back. Maybe later today or tomorrow.


----------



## doctorjazz

Still not sure which Beyer SF got...waiting for the DT 1350, should arrive any day.


----------



## MrEleventy

SF got Beyers dt250.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Oh you hybrid lovers, another one will be dropped on your table for your consideration. Give me a few days.




This is exciting!


----------



## jwong

Well, my JVC S660s just showed up. First impression is... horrible. They sound like listening to music with cotton balls stuffed in your ears. Absolutely terrible. But I've got them burning in to see if there's a dramatic shift.
  
 They are definitely on-ears too, although maybe it'll be easier to put larger pads on them. I'm not bothering with that until/if the sound improves.


----------



## Vain III

jwong said:


> Well, my JVC S660s just showed up. First impression is... horrible. They sound like listening to music with cotton balls stuffed in your ears. Absolutely terrible. But I've got them burning in to see if there's a dramatic shift.
> 
> They are definitely on-ears too, although maybe it'll be easier to put larger pads on them. I'm not bothering with that until/if the sound improves.




Whoa, I hope that they change for the better because that sounds like a step down from the S600.


----------



## jwong

I have had the S500 and S400 for a long time, but unfortunately I can't compare it to the S600.
  
 I did put on some HM5 pads just now. If I EQ in a serious cut in the bass and mid-bass I can get an acceptable sound. Without EQ it sounds like I'm listening to music from a party on the other side of a brick wall. All thump and muffle.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, I've been listening to the Monster Gratitudes for a couple days and I am blown away. Remember when I was looking for a signature in between the AD900X and CKN70s? Well, this is it and it's even better than I expected. The sound is very wide and deep with a lot of space. It is bright in the right places such as the guitars and vocals very slighty. It is not even close to the CKN70s when it comes to sibilance, but it exists. Cymbals are smooth, prominent, and very real sounding. These IEMs have the best bass texture I have ever heard in headphones. The microdetails are off the charts as well. I can't believe I only spent $60 on these, it is the best headphone deal I've ever encountered.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Keep in mind this is right after open box. When these babies are burned in they are going to be amazing. If I was to sum the sound up in one word, it would be clear.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> So, I've been listening to the Monster Gratitudes for a couple days and I am blown away. Remember when I was looking for a signature in between the AD900X and CKN70s? Well, this is it and it's even better than I expected. The sound is very wide and deep with a lot of space. It is bright in the right places such as the guitars and vocals very slighty. It is not even close to the CKN70s when it comes to sibilance, but it exists. Cymbals are smooth, prominent, and very real sounding. These IEMs have the best bass texture I have ever heard in headphones. The microdetails are off the charts as well. I can't believe I only spent $60 on these, it is the best headphone deal I've ever encountered.




Nice to hear some one else liking these. I really love them and find myself reaching foer them all the time, even over my full sized cans at home. I said it before but with the current prices these are outstanding value.


----------



## Vain III

7s cameron said:


> Keep in mind this is right after open box. When these babies are burned in they are going to be amazing. If I was to sum the sound up in one word, it would be clear.




Oh, I agree 100% with what you wrote. In fact when I had my Monster Turbine Pro Copper's I remember just listening to them through the whole burn-in process. They just sounded so good even right out of the box.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard the new hybrid Sony's yet, but my XBA-3 has remained in my iem lineup since I got them...If you wait and look around, I'd bet they'll be available again at some point for less than $100.
> 
> SF-which Beyers you got?


 
 Shhh it's a secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/681890/dt-250-for-27-80
  


mreleventy said:


> sf wandered into beyerland! Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the invite but i am gunning for these instead..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.............................. NOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-T1-Audiofile-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B0031RD3YY/ref=sr_1_1?srs=2529035011&ie=UTF8&qid=1382824452&sr=8-1&keywords=t1
  


doctorjazz said:


> Still not sure which Beyer SF got...waiting for the DT 1350, should arrive any day.


 
  
 +
  


mreleventy said:


> SF got Beyers dt250.


 
  
 = What Mr. E said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


jwong said:


> Well, my JVC S660s just showed up. First impression is... horrible. They sound like listening to music with cotton balls stuffed in your ears. Absolutely terrible. But I've got them burning in to see if there's a dramatic shift.
> 
> They are definitely on-ears too, although maybe it'll be easier to put larger pads on them. I'm not bothering with that until/if the sound improves.


 
 ^ Damn that sucks to hear, hope the CNT tuning in these are as nicely tuned as the S500/400s. Though it could be duds like the HA-S770 tbh. CNT tech can be a bit gimmicky if they are not tuned/ created from the ground up/ from scratch. Hope it's not the case here.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/637477/jvc-ha-s770-first-over-ear-carbon-nanotubes-headphone


----------



## doctorjazz

peter123 said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've been listening to the Monster Gratitudes for a couple days and I am blown away. Remember when I was looking for a signature in between the AD900X and CKN70s? Well, this is it and it's even better than I expected. The sound is very wide and deep with a lot of space. It is bright in the right places such as the guitars and vocals very slighty. It is not even close to the CKN70s when it comes to sibilance, but it exists. Cymbals are smooth, prominent, and very real sounding. These IEMs have the best bass texture I have ever heard in headphones. The microdetails are off the charts as well. I can't believe I only spent $60 on these, it is the best headphone deal I've ever encountered.
> ...


 
 Same here, glad to see some love for these iem's...I've been dropping their name here for a while...


----------



## doctorjazz

sfwalcer said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard the new hybrid Sony's yet, but my XBA-3 has remained in my iem lineup since I got them...If you wait and look around, I'd bet they'll be available again at some point for less than $100.
> ...


 
 I remember that item from the Deals Thread...I ordered as well, but not quickly enough. Amazon canceled the order on me. Congratulations...Deal of the Year


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> I remember that item from the Deals Thread...I ordered as well, but not quickly enough. Amazon canceled the order on me. Congratulations...Deal of the Year


 

 ^ Thanks, lucked out big time fo' sho' cuz when i ordered the item it was already out of stock, but they honored the price/order anyways.
  
 You should have called them up and made a big stink about it. haha j/k
  
 Some that called were able to get happy happy $5 outcomes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But yeah it was a price mistake no doubt.
  
 Amazon handled it strangely, tbh.


----------



## TwinQY

I might have gotten the Moxpads sent to a different address o.o Will have to deal with when I get back.
  
 I'm actually liking the newer Monos even though they're quite the jump from the 8320 - less grain.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, went out on my dog walk (get a lot of my best listening in, no distractions, fairly quiet around these parts), took my X3/National, brought along the Sony XBA-3 and the UE TF 10, figuring I'd start listening, but started out with Senn 650 plugged in (Matt Ulery's Loom jazz album, if you have to know). Well, couldn't unplug the 650's, enjoyed the walk, still have to compare the iem;s, but brought to mind a question: anyone compare the Fidelio X1 and the Senn 650/s?


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn that sucks to hear, hope the CNT tuning in these are as nicely tuned as the S500/400s. Though it could be duds like the HA-S770 tbh. CNT tech can be a bit gimmicky if they are not tuned/ created from the ground up/ from scratch. Hope it's not the case here.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/637477/jvc-ha-s770-first-over-ear-carbon-nanotubes-headphone


 
  
 Just carbon, no CNT. They kept that for Japan and the S680


----------



## doctorjazz

sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> doctorjazz said:
> ...


 
 Yeah, thought about persuing it at the time, but I already have too much stuff, wasn't worth the trouble, just figured wasn't meant to be.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> I might have gotten the Moxpads sent to a different address o.o Will have to deal with when I get back.
> 
> I'm actually liking the newer Monos even though they're quite the jump from the 8320 - less grain.


 
 WHAT A NOOB!!! Oh wait i think those got sent to my address.  So thoughtful of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hmmm hope those MoxiPads are super resilient and absorbent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't you just love the Chinese and their naming schemes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> So, went out on my dog walk (get a lot of my best listening in, no distractions, fairly quiet around these parts), took my X3/National, brought along the Sony XBA-3 and the UE TF 10, figuring I'd start listening, but started out with Senn 650 plugged in (Matt Ulery's Loom jazz album, if you have to know). Well, couldn't unplug the 650's, enjoyed the walk, still have to compare the iem;s, but brought to mind a question: anyone compare the Fidelio X1 and the Senn 650/s?


 
 Sure thing, once i receive those Senni 650s of yours in my mailbox i can A/B them against my x1's no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jant71 said:


> Just carbon, no CNT. They kept that for Japan and the S680


 
 Damn Nationalist!!! Always keeping the good stuff for themselves.  Thought these were tubbies as well, oh well....... JVC done goofed, people just want a slightly more refined version of the S500 that is over-ears tbh, if they make one for $100. DONE DEAL!!!
  
 The hell with those SZ Monsters. haha


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> I might have gotten the Moxpads sent to a different address o.o Will have to deal with when I get back.
> 
> I'm actually liking the newer Monos even though they're quite the jump from the 8320 - less grain.


 

 I warned you! The mono's will grow on you. And these ones actually seem to fit the human ear too! Ain't progress grand?


----------



## TwinQY

God, imagine if the punch was even more tight - I think I'd leave.
  
 Expect a Moxpad vs newMono comparison if the former comes back....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> God, imagine if the punch was even more tight - I think I'd leave.
> 
> Expect a Moxpad vs newMono comparison if the former comes back....


 

 It would probably own the sub 200 buck market then. I think I'm going to splurge and pick up a couple more to play with, just in case Hardon buys em out


----------



## bhazard

hutnicks said:


> I warned you! The mono's will grow on you. And these ones actually seem to fit the human ear too! Ain't progress grand?


 
 Which new monos, the 9927? There's no reason anyone shouldn't own a pair for $7, even as a throw around pair. Such a good value.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> Which new monos, the 9927? There's no reason anyone shouldn't own a pair for $7, even as a throw around pair. Such a good value.


 
 LAMO vague @ss CANNED mofs be so damn vague. It's these buggers......
  
 https://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=9396&seq=1&format=2&ref=cj
  
 Told ya' these were never posted here befo'. QUICK someone start an Appreciation Thread!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

bhazard said:


> Which new monos, the 9927? There's no reason anyone shouldn't own a pair for $7, even as a throw around pair. Such a good value.


 

 See the egg crates post above. These are far and away a better IEM than the 9927.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> *Told ya' these were never posted here befo'*. QUICK someone start an Appreciation Thread!!!


 


> twinqy said:
> 
> 
> > These? - http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/moxpad-X3-movement-in-ear-headphones-listening-computer-mobile-phone-headset-music-running-noise-cancelling-headphones/716063_1002674355.html
> ...


----------



## MrEleventy

sf:  you got those for $30? Lucky dog, I got the cancellation email instead


----------



## TwinQY

Don't worry - obviously you deserved it more than pieceoschiitcardboard. Nature is simply unfair....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Don't worry - obviously you deserved it more than pieceoschiitcardboard. Nature is simply unfair....


 

 The Martin logan thread says Newegg or somebody has the ML's on for 80 bucks for the next 6 hours. If that's any consolation


----------



## TwinQY

Nah, only the on-ears. Would want the in-ears, that thing is clean and fast, from what I've heard.


----------



## sfwalcer

> Nonsensical quotes.............................


 
 ^
 LMAO you mofos be mentioning those monoprices by their product # BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA They are all 900 somethings noobs, how the hell am i suppose to fit so much info into this cardboard of mine???
  
 NEXT TIME, PICS MY GOD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mreleventy said:


> sf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HE HE HE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinqy said:


> Don't worry - obviously you deserved it more than pieceoschiitcardboard. Nature is simply unfair....


 
 Haters gonna' hate......


----------



## MrEleventy

If you ever want to sell them... hit me up.


----------



## waynes world

mreleventy said:


> If you ever want to sell them... hit me up.


 
  
 We'll be arm wrestling for them!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, got a request to compare the Sony XBA-3 and the UE Triple Fi 10 (T.R.A.N.C.E., I believe), so here goes...
 I was actually a bit surprised at my own impressions as I was listening. It's a bit difficult to go comparing 2 iems that you like (actually, not all that difficult, jumped out at me first listen, but I was surprised).
 Anyway, start with fit-Sony (to me, this area varies person to person  quite a bit), never had any trouble with them, easy shape, fit nicely, good isolation (but not up there with Etymotic), can keep them in for a while without discomfort.
 The TF 10's were the first oddly shaped iem I dealt with, and for the longest time I couldn't get a good fit, couldn't get comfortable with them, couldn't get a good seal. Now there are even more oddly shaped iems out there, many much more unwieldly, with chambers, stops, square bases, you name it, and the TF10's no longer feel so clumsy or difficult to use. I actually have had these sitting most of the time unused because of comfort issues, but seem to gotten a pretty good fit with UE large silicon tips, and have used them a bit more recently. Still, less isolation (in my ears) than the Sony's. I'd say I've pulled the Sonys out much more than the UEs when just reaching for something to play.
 Now, the sound. I like them both, but the UE is one of those jump-out-at-you headsets. I found it did larger soundstage, quiter space between instruments, better detail, and great rhythm/coherence (that WORD). Highs are well defined, with good cymbal sound, not tizzy (to me), and just exciting to listen to. The Sony's, which I like, don't have as wide a stage, seem more dense than the open UE, as a result, detail, which is there, is harder to make out...you have to listen to pick things out, rather than them just being there. The Sony has a bit more midrange presence/bloom, with vocals slightly more front and center (but the UE's don't bury them, they're easy to hear). Bass presentation is pretty similar, both having good, full bass with good bounce and presence. (as an aside, the Sony's are a bit less sensitive, and need the volume turned up a bit more, but not enough that it should strain the player or need to be all the way to 5 O Clock). I'd say the UE has more "wow" than the Sony, best way to describe it.
 So, if the price is similar, I'd say, go TF10.


----------



## Dsnuts

jwong said:


> I have had the S500 and S400 for a long time, but unfortunately I can't compare it to the S600.
> 
> I did put on some HM5 pads just now. If I EQ in a serious cut in the bass and mid-bass I can get an acceptable sound. Without EQ it sounds like I'm listening to music from a party on the other side of a brick wall. All thump and muffle.


 
 That stinks. I was certain JVC was gonna tune these better. Though one thing I remember about carbon drivers. They do have big bass that benefit from a beat down. Will see when I get mines.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Thanks for that comparison, looks like I will get the TF10 as my BA earphone, despite my hate of over ear design, I have owned the UE SuperFi 5 before so I know what Im getting into with the TF10, Also ordered the Gratitudes


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> If you ever want to sell them... hit me up.


 
  
 +
  


waynes world said:


> We'll be arm wrestling for them!


 
 ^ haha Masa' WAYNE already got 1st dibs. But i'll kindly let you two fight over lil' old me. MEOWWWW!!!!! MAUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bhazard

Just grabbed the Moxpad for $23. Love the look.


----------



## TwinQY

How did you get them $10 cheaper than I did?


----------



## peter123

Where do you guys buy the Moxpad?


----------



## TwinQY

I got them from Aliexpress, but if he has another place that's cheaper, then boy do I hate him right now...


----------



## peter123

twinqy said:


> I got them from Aliexpress, but if he has another place that's cheaper, then boy do I hate him right now...


 
 Thank you, for some reason I couldn't use the links to Aliexpress on my phone but I'm back on the laptop now and it's working, I think I'll bite on them altough I'm not able to find the prise $23 either.
  
 Edit:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Hot-sale-Bow-x3-ear-sports-earphones-monitor-s-headset-computer-mobile-phone-music-running/1255127811.html
  
 $23 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I took the chance and ordered a pair. My first purchase ever on Aliexpress so no guarantees about the relalibility about the site nor the seller.


----------



## TwinQY

Ugh, I'm going to have to talk to them about that. First they mail it to the wrong place, then they have that...it's not been the funnest of weeks....


----------



## Vain III

Quick someone tell me what all those chinese words mean D:


----------



## TwinQY

Chinese? Where? I can read Chinese!


----------



## Vain III

twinqy said:


> Chinese? Where? I can read Chinese!




I was joking about the Aliexpress page because it has no english information the product.

Anyways, after tip rolling the Monster Gratitude I find myself enjoying the smallest Gel tips the most and the smallest triple flange as a second favorite.


----------



## feuerspiel

Would anyone in the thread be able to compare the H1's with MA750's or S2's? I was looking into the latter two before the H1's ambushed me in a shop, would they still be worth checking out?


----------



## bhazard

I buy headphones and all sorts of other items from Aliexpress all the time. They are as legit as they come. It is basically chinese ebay. Aliexpress' main company is Alibaba, which is huge.
  
 Just keep in mind there are lots of knockoffs. The $30-40 IE80s for example. Not the real thing so don't expect it to be (and they say they aren't), but they actually do sound really good.
  
 I started a chinese brand thread not too long ago on some of the other earphone/headphones available on it. Lots of good discoveries to be made that are practically unknown.


----------



## esteebin

feuerspiel said:


> Would anyone in the thread be able to compare the H1's with MA750's or S2's? I was looking into the latter two before the H1's ambushed me in a shop, would they still be worth checking out?


 

 +1
  
 the H1 and the Ma750 are on my radar for Christmas purchase. S2 is on sale for $100(white) /$104(black) so if it compares favorably it might be worth a buy.


----------



## doctorjazz

Here's something I saw on the Deals thread, has a really good review here on Head Fi, and is rediculously cheap today. Any takers?
  
 Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician's Friend
 http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?src=3TP3DRR


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Here's something I saw on the Deals thread, has a really good review here on Head Fi, and is rediculously cheap today. Any takers?
> 
> Stupid Deal of the Day | SDOTD | Musician's Friend
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?src=3TP3DRR


 
 That's a rebrand of the Superlux 662F. The 681 has since overtaken it, and is around the same price, but still a very good headphone for $30.


----------



## Dsnuts

There are pros and cons of both earphones. To me I like em both equally for different reasons. The MA750 are more sensitive in that they drive very easily on any source. The S2 sounds great on portable gear but truly shine with more power. Both are detail oriented phones that have great imagery and refinement of sound. The S2 is more neutral of the two sonically but also has the greater ability to scale with more equipment..The S2s build is solid but not quite like the MA750. The MA750 is like military spec type build. The S2 by street standard is excellent but the MA750 clearly wins here.
  
 Sonically both are tuned to be more balanced than emphasizing any one region over another but the S2 extends a touch more on both ends of the spectrum..I think the MA750 is the one I would choose if you guys plan on using it for simple plug n play and gets my vote also for outdoor use.. The S2 don't isolate as well but has no issues with using outdoors but where the S2 is absolute best is plugged into my NFB-5.. I haven't had any phone that I can recall that scales or sound as good as the S2 plugged into more powerful gear. The MA750 sound is capped in comparison. The S2 semi open design with larger stage more extension and dual layered diaphragms is my earphones I use to hear the differences in my gears. As they clearly show me how they sound from one another. This is where the S2 separate themselves from many other in ears and not just the MA750. Most in ears BA or dynamic has a cap in the sound.. Not so much the S2. 
  
 I would base it more on what you plan on using the 2 in ears for. For simple plug and play use on a dap the MA750.. If you own a variety of equipment that you want to clearly hear what the particular gears can do the S2.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I buy headphones and all sorts of other items from Aliexpress all the time. They are as legit as they come. It is basically chinese ebay. Aliexpress' main company is Alibaba, which is huge.
> 
> Just keep in mind there are lots of knockoffs. The $30-40 IE80s for example. Not the real thing so don't expect it to be (and they say they aren't), but they actually do sound really good.
> 
> I started a chinese brand thread not too long ago on some of the other earphone/headphones available on it. Lots of good discoveries to be made that are practically unknown.




Thanks for the input, sounds promising.

Do you have a link to the thread with Chinese discovery's?


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the input, sounds promising.
> 
> Do you have a link to the thread with Chinese discovery's?


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs
  
 The other big legit chinese sites are dx.com and focalprice.com. They let you use Paypal.
  
 The biggest chinese site of all is Taobao. It is nearly impossible to read, but there are sites like Mistertao.com and Ugomark.com with english interfaces that will buy the item for you.
  
 Somic and Takstar have been my favorites so far. Lots of good IEMs and headphones from them in all different price ranges.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs
> 
> The other big legit chinese sites are dx.com and focalprice.com. They let you use Paypal.
> 
> ...




Thanks!

I got some Takstar, Somics and Superlux so I know what can be expected


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Ugh, I'm going to have to talk to them about that. First they mail it to the wrong place, then they have that...it's not been the funnest of weeks....


 

 Did you read the one feedback note? Some issues with sale Then again he got the sale price of  $9.70


----------



## Dsnuts

Cardas-Em5813 earspeakers..I had the opportunity to have these in the house for a couple of weeks and I think I am ready to write how I hear these. These earphones at current cost of $425 are intriguing for several reasons.. It is the type of phones one has to own or have for several weeks to understand what type of sound these earphones portray..
  
 I went to a dinner party yesterday and it was interesting that the host of the party had a old family RCA Victorola phono player that was owned by his father in the living room. Looked kinda like this

  

 Had and integrated tube amplifier and speakers within the unit playing some old 60s records. Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised with the warm full bodied sound this thing played in the background while we was enjoying some Lasagna and wine. It has been a while since I heard something like this..As old and analog the sound was it was captivating and just added to the charm of the familys house. He wasn't too much of an audiophile but he had his fathers collection of old records and this box to add to the ambiance of the living room..That was when it hit me.. I was thinking about the Cardas.
  
 These Cardas have an old school sound to them. I immediately equated the full bodied sound to what I was hearing on the Cardas. To me what is interesting about the Cardas is it is not tuned like your average in ears..I think some of the old time guys we have on the threads will appreciate the sound of these Cardas to the fullest. And even younger guys that are more in tuned with how music was portrayed in the past will appreciate the sound of the Cardas.. A warm full bodied deep and wide sound that captivates you.. These do sound like speakers in your ears vs earphones that just have a big sound. The sound presentation is a grand one and one that you have to get used to in order to fully appreciate the sound they emit..Once you do adjust to the sound. Other earphones like the MA750, S2 XBA-3. All sound like small fry sound. Lol. Well like earphones..
  
 These are not a neutral reference type sound or do they claim to be. As much research and delay of the phones there is some split in how guys view the sound but to me it was more of how enjoyable the sound ultimately is. And enjoyable they absolutely are..Now one thing I did notice when I first got them was the need for burn in. They already had 200 hours on them but to me they had a bit of a veil going on so they have had an additional 150 plus hours on my burning station..
  
 So one word for guys that own these. These absolutely require a large amount of burn in. I noticed with almost 400 hours of burn in the sound has opened up big time. The mids especially has cleared up tremendously. Cleaner clearer tighter which lets more treble presence play a part of the sound. I don't know if it was intended by Cardas to include such a driver to perform better over time but these earphones are exactly that. The more you get them drivers loose the better and better these sound.. The mids of the earphones are where they shine. the sheer range of emotion in the mid range is at a grand scale. The bass end has foundation in the presentation but done in a tasteful way. Where music bass notes are fluid and don't over step the overall sound in presentation.
  
 This sound sticking to a true old school sound has the highs and treble as accents for the music. The highs are not hidden or missing but these are clearly not a highs first earphone..Treble range has ample presence on this sound and is just as deep as the other ranges. Though not emphasized more than the mids or the bass end. One might think. Well this might sound off. But it don't. The sound is fluid. Smooth dimensional full of body and warmth...Yes this sound is not for everyone but for guys that are good with and old school presentation of sound. These are stunning in ears.. They don't have the best treble refinement or bass refinement but they have arguably one of the most unbelievable mid sections for in ear phones I have ever heard. The meat of your music is portrayed in a grand scale unlike anything else I have ever heard.. Now comes the negatives. They do cost a lot of money but for sound purists. These are a must own. The bulk of the cost was in the materials used for these in ear. As for all the research done for these..
  
 They have a one of kind sound that is absolutely enveloping and done in such a big scale. They literally sound like I have a warm tube amplifier hooked up to them..And it sounds marvelous.  It is hard to hear regular in ears after getting used to the sound..Mine are borrowed but I don't want to return them. lol.


----------



## Vain III

So, like wine, the Cardas-Em5813 gets better with age. They sound like they sound amazing. I might have to add them to my Wishlist.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a great way of putting it. I think if the Cardas sounded like another audiophile neutralized in ears they wouldn't be as unique in sound. But as they are I have grown immensely fond of them. When I first got them I didn't think they were worth the money spent.. That has changed completely with more burn in and listening.
  
 For the guys that own these. Put them back on the burn in. I am willing to bet you guys. You need at least another months worth. Lol. That cord alone probably needs 200 hours.  You have everything to gain from a long burn in with these. I now feel they are starting to actually sound like they were intended and also feel they will get even better with more burn in.
  
 The pair I have is 100X better sounding than the demo they had at the Cardas table at CanJam by the way. I don't think those they had at the show was amply burned in.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Awesome stuff Ds, keep us updated if you hear more changes with mo' beat down.
  
 So you mentioned the mids are the most sweet you have heard on these crustaceans how do would you compare them to the mids of the ATH ES700s??? Cuz the mids on those are the most sweet/ amazing i have heard from all of my gears.
  
 Also you mentioned the old school speaker like sonic presentation of these Cardas so how do they compare with the FXZ200s which is the closest "speaker-like" sound i have heard so far. 
  
 DAT CRUSTACEAN GOTS ME HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But not sure if my noob @ss will appreciate such an unique sound tbh. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

The problem with the FXZs is they have a sound cap to their sound stage even though those have a big sound too and while amping helps in this regard.. The cardas on the other hand don't sound like they have a sound cap. The stage is immense for earphones. Probably one of the biggest and largest scale of sound I have ever heard in any earphones. The Mids of the Cardas takes time for them to sound like the pair I have.. While there is sweetness to the ES700s mids. The mids of the Cardas is more dimensional and warm and fuller in presentation. Now that I think about it. That right there makes the Cardas stand out to me more than anything on the sound presentation.. It is like a highly evolved FXZ in sound..
  
 It is a lot of scratch to throw out for a unique set of in ears.. I think the Cardas are more for guys that add to their collections of fine in ears more than anything.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> That is a great way of putting it. I think if the Cardas sounded like another audiophile neutralized in ears they wouldn't be as unique in sound. But as they are I have grown immensely fond of them. When I first got them I didn't think they were worth the money spent.. That has changed completely with more burn in and listening.
> 
> For the guys that own these. Put them back on the burn in. I am willing to bet you guys. You need at least another months worth. Lol. That cord alone probably needs 200 hours.  You have everything to gain from a long burn in with these. I now feel they are starting to actually sound like they were intended and also feel they will get even better with more burn in.
> 
> The pair I have is 100X better sounding than the demo they had at the Cardas table at CanJam by the way. I don't think those they had at the show was amply burned in.




Finally! Someone is hearing the Cardas like myself, DannyBai, Carlsan, and few others. And an opinion I really trust. Glad you get them Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

See now this is the shame of it. I am a poor non working student. I can't afford no $425 iems. But with the current lameness that is happening on the Sony XBA-H3 front. I now find myself wanting a pair for me. Lol.
  
 Vocals. On the Cardas. Oh man.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> The problem with the FXZs is they have a sound cap to their sound stage even though those have a big sound too and while amping helps in this regard.. The cardas on the other hand don't sound like they have a sound cap. The stage is immense for earphones. Probably one of the biggest and largest scale of sound I have ever heard in any earphones. The Mids of the Cardas takes time for them to sound like the pair I have.. While there is sweetness to the ES700s mids. The mids of the Cardas is more dimensional and warm and fuller in presentation. Now that I think about it. That right there makes the Cardas stand out to me more than anything on the sound presentation.. It is like a highly evolved FXZ in sound..
> 
> It is a lot of scratch to throw out for a unique set of in ears.. I think the Cardas are more for guys that add to their collections of fine in ears more than anything.


 
 ^ Indeed that is A LOT of cabbage for an iem. But man just imagine one of these highly evolved critters in your ears!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... ears are gonna bleed from eargasmic_ness!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  Quote:


ericp10 said:


> Finally! Someone is hearing the Cardas like myself, DannyBai, Carlsan, and few others. And an opinion I really trust. Glad you get them Dsnuts.


 
 ^ HE HE HE maybe you can hook me up with your set ericp so i can further confirm what you are hearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't you want Da' Masta'..... troll's seal of approval. hoho


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> See now this is the shame of it. I am a poor non working student. I can't afford no $425 iems. But with the current lameness that is happening on the Sony XBA-H3 front. I now find myself wanting a pair for me. Lol.
> 
> Vocals. On the Cardas. Oh man.


----------



## doctorjazz

Alright, been holding out, have them in the Amazon "for later" cart, sound like they are keepers...


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> See now this is the shame of it. I am a poor non working student. I can't afford no $425 iems. But with the current lameness that is happening on the Sony XBA-H3 front. I now find myself wanting a pair for me. Lol.
> 
> Vocals. On the Cardas. Oh man.


 
  
 ...but the H3 is fixed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so  now all we need an Cardas/H3 comparison!


----------



## waynes world

Awesome write up Ds! Thanks.
  
 Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Indeed that is A LOT of cabbage for an iem. But man just imagine one of these highly evolved critters in your ears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What the hell is that thing Sf?!


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> ...but the H3 is fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hallelujah!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> What the hell is that thing Sf?!


 

 ^ It's my pet.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Did you read the one feedback note? Some issues with sale Then again he got the sale price of  $9.70


 
 Whazzat I can't read non-chinese...
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's my pet.


 
 Poor thing...
 I have the Moxpad thing resolved, sort of....


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Whazzat I can't read non-chinese...
> 
> Poor thing...
> I have the Moxpad thing resolved, sort of....


 

 ^ Not as poor as those cracks of cats of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Coolios now you can finally try those Moxipads on and tell us how they fit.
  
 Pisssh that means you ain't fob enough, you ain't at my level yet.


----------



## TwinQY

All true, will never be as cob as you.....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Whazzat I can't read non-chinese...
> 
> Poor thing...
> I have the Moxpad thing resolved, sort of....


 

 That would explain the addressing fup wouldn't it?
  
 Bizzaro Icontrol headset not sounding horrendous at all.


----------



## jekostas

I think you'll like the Moxpads.  Very smooth, warm, detailed sound, similar to the MH1c.  

 The build quality, especially the cable, is excellent and they're very comfortable.  I've repurposed mine as my workout headphones.


----------



## doctorjazz

Lou Reed RIP...
  

  
  

  
 And, with one of his biggest fans...


----------



## waynes world

Thanks doctorjazz... appreciated


----------



## TwinQY

Quote:


jekostas said:


> I think you'll like the Moxpads.  Very smooth, warm, detailed sound, similar to the MH1c.
> 
> The build quality, especially the cable, is excellent and they're very comfortable.  I've repurposed mine as my workout headphones.


 
 Huh, that wasn't what I was expecting...hmm.
 Actually they're starting to remind me a lot of the M6 in terms of visuals now....
 Oh well.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Dsnuts, you have to hear these Gratitudes and that goes for everyone else here, they are blowing my mind. Yeah, I'm talking to you swalcer, and Wayne, I know there are some others, but I can't remember at the moment. And Gee, I don't know exactly what you're looking for, but this sound is exactly what I wanted. The CKN70s can't touch it. I can't believe I payed $60 for these. And I hate to say it, but I find myself grabbing these over my AD900X!! :O


----------



## Darknet

7s cameron said:


> Dsnuts, you have to hear these Gratitudes and that goes for everyone else here, they are blowing my mind. Yeah, I'm talking to you swalcer, and Wayne, I know there are some others, but I can't remember at the moment. And Gee, I don't know exactly what you're looking for, but this sound is exactly what I wanted. The CKN70s can't touch it. I can't believe I payed $60 for these. And I hate to say it, but I find myself grabbing these over my AD900X!! :O



My pair should be arriving tomorrow  pretty excited for that. It really should have arrived earlier but so far amazon is 0 for 2 in their 2 day shipping thing with prime.


----------



## 7S Cameron

darknet said:


> My pair should be arriving tomorrow  pretty excited for that. It really should have arrived earlier but so far amazon is 0 for 2 in their 2 day shipping thing with prime.



I did same day shipping for my AD900X and had no problems. They should give you a gift card or something.


----------



## 7S Cameron

7s cameron said:


> Dsnuts, you have to hear these Gratitudes and that goes for everyone else here, they are blowing my mind. Yeah, I'm talking to you swalcer, and Wayne, I know there are some others, but I can't remember at the moment. And Gee, I don't know exactly what you're looking for, but this sound is exactly what I wanted. The CKN70s can't touch it. I can't believe I payed $60 for these. And I hate to say it, but I find myself grabbing these over my AD900X!! :O



Oh yeah, and Eric too!


----------



## gikigill

Just backed the Pure earphones on Kickstarter. Can't go wrong for $25. 

Shameless self promotion: If anyone wants to back the Geek Pulse, please put me as your reference on Indiegogo. It's a desktop version of the Geek DAC/Amp for $250. Ask me for my email address for the referral.


----------



## gikigill

Link to the Pure earphones. Not related to them or the Geek peeps in any manner or any monetary interest. 

www.kickstarter.com/projects/544304391/pure-headphones?ref=search


----------



## Niyologist

DUNU has been talking about the DN-2000, DN-900 and DJ-1000. I assume the DJ 1000 may be Studio Headphones. If it's the same price as the DN-1000, it'll be a direct competitor towards the Beyerdynamic DT770 80 Ohm, 250 Ohm, AKG K167 TIESTO and KRK KNS-8400 Headphones.


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't see anything about the Geek Pulse, mabe I missed the last update..
 Glad the Gratitudes are working out for lots of Discoverers, 60 clams, good deal.
 Bummed about Lou, part of my misspent youth


----------



## Vain III

I actually enjoy my Gratitude's more than my Pro Coppers due to that small bass boost. It's nothing like the Pro Gold's bass, which I didn't care for, but it gives the headphones a little more warmth to them. Oh, and they were easily driven by my HTC One S. Though they seem to suffer a bit when I use them on my desktop. I'm just hoping the Focal's work out well because right now I find myself reaching for them more than anything I own.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

honestly i just bought the gratitudes for the Earth, Wind and Fire pouch, with great sound as my second objective. 80's Disco FTW!


----------



## Vain III

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> honestly i just bought the gratitudes for the Earth, Wind and Fire pouch, with great sound as my second objective. 80's Disco FTW!




Both of the cases are beautiful! Hell, the whole packaging is some of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## ericp10

7s cameron said:


> Oh yeah, and Eric too!


 
 I've been thinking about it. How does it compare to the S2?


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I'm returning the XBA-H1s and sticking with the Bassos for now until I find something that isn't utterly obnoxious in size.


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> Dsnuts, you have to hear these Gratitudes and that goes for everyone else here, they are blowing my mind. Yeah, I'm talking to you swalcer, and Wayne, I know there are some others, but I can't remember at the moment. And Gee, I don't know exactly what you're looking for, but this sound is exactly what I wanted. The CKN70s can't touch it. I can't believe I payed $60 for these. And I hate to say it, but I find myself grabbing these over my AD900X!! :O


 
  
 I tried pulling the trigger on them, but amazon.com wouldn't ship them to Canada, so that was that! They sound like an awesome deal though, and I'm glad that you are enjoying them!


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> I've been thinking about it. How does it compare to the S2?


 
 Unfortunately I don't have the S2s. I was going to get those until I heard about this deal on the Gratitudes. These phones do have a great soundstage, it's very wide and deep. It's the stage that I imagine the CKS1000s have or at least very similar. If you or anyone else is interested I'll do an in depth review with my impressions.


----------



## Mackem

Wow, Sony's returns are strange. Apparently because I don't have the cardboard packaging that the earphones came in I can't return them for a refund even though everything else is in pretty much mint condition..Anyone in Europe wanna buy some mint XBA-H1s?


----------



## d marc0

mackem said:


> Wow, Sony's returns are strange. Apparently because I don't have the cardboard packaging that the earphones came in I can't return them for a refund even though everything else is in pretty much mint condition..Anyone in Europe wanna buy some mint XBA-H1s?




I think it's the same policy here in Straya... At least you can still sell them here at headfi.


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, listed then in the FS section. Selling them at cost price to anyone in Europe / UK.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> I've been thinking about it. How does it compare to the S2?




I made a comparision between the two earlier in this thread. I'm on the move at the moment but I'll try to find it when I'm back on my laptop again.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I made a comparision between the two earlier in this thread. I'm on the move at the moment but I'll try to find it when I'm back on my laptop again.


 
 No problem peter123. I'll find it. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have some Amazon gift cards I gotta use soon so I will throw in the Gratitudes in..Look forward to hearing them.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> Oh yeah, and Eric too!


 

 Hmm... Now this has perked up my interest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Wow, great to hear they are miles better than the CKN70's. What are they like in the bass region in comparison to them? My other potential buy is the RHA MA750 and the Sony XBA H1 but not sure on the latter anymore.


----------



## doctorjazz

I think I did a write up earlier in the thread, but I could listen again and pay some impressions. The thread is too big to go through. Glad we're getting so much good feedback on the Gratitudes (really do like the pouches, too) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Vain III

I'd be more interested in how they sound against something higher priced (being they use to be $200) like the KEF M200


----------



## Darknet

Got my Gratitudes a while back and have been using them for a couple hours. So far, pretty impressed. I don't really have all that much experience with high end earphones but, against other headphones I own, they do quite respectably. The highs seem a bit wonky with cymbals sounding a bit unnatural, but that might change with burn in and different tips. Also its not a super huge issue just a beginning note; too early to comment on the sound, but definitely worth the $60 for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys read about the Geek Pulse.? http://www.head-fi.org/t/687851/geek-pulse-geek-desktop-dac-amp-by-light-harmonics#post_9929611


----------



## mochill

Will be getting the monster graditude tomorrow , will compare with s2 and vsd1 lm


----------



## DannyBai

My Gratitudes are waiting for me at home but I won't be home until later this week. : (


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, said I would listen to and compare Gratitudes and Philips S2. This is a tough one-both fine iem's. I'll start as I usually do with my fit analysis and disclaimer. The Monsters fit me well, not much difficulty with seal (settled on Complys for both). Philips has a short stem, and the disc/housing presses into the outer canal before I get a good seal. They are also open, while the Gratitudes are closed...I tend to like closed phones more. There are always trade offs. Open phones tend to be more open, wider soundstage, more/darker space between instruments. They lose out in body/solidity of instruments and often in bass impact. (I also like to not hear the outside world, and not have people around me have to listen to what I'm listening to). So...
 Listened to the usual sources (see other comparisons). Starting with soundstage, S2 definitely does that with/openness stuff well, with more space between instruments, darker space between instruments. It details well. I'd say it has the cleaner highs of the 2 iems.
 Mids and bass belong to the Gratitudes. The S2 has bass, does vocals nicely, but there's more "there there" as I like to say, with the Monsters. Bass has more oomph, instruments have more impact and presence, everything has more drive. Or, to put it another way, the Philips are more analytical, the Monsters more fun. The Gratitudes are more likely to make me want to get up and dance, S2 more to listen to the acoustic guitar in the corner. There are times I like to do one, other times I want to do the other. Still, with fit and other stuff mentioned, pull out the Gratitudes much more (different flavors, though, as mentioned. Sometimes one is in the mood for another flavor).


----------



## 7S Cameron

darknet said:


> Got my Gratitudes a while back and have been using them for a couple hours. So far, pretty impressed. I don't really have all that much experience with high end earphones but, against other headphones I own, they do quite respectably. The highs seem a bit wonky with cymbals sounding a bit unnatural, but that might change with burn in and different tips. Also its not a super huge issue just a beginning note; too early to comment on the sound, but definitely worth the $60 for me.


 
 That's interesting. The realism of the cymbals is part of what impressed me so much. Maybe I'm just crazy haha


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I have some Amazon gift cards I gotta use soon so I will throw in the Gratitudes in..Look forward to hearing them.


 
 Well, you've convinced me to buy all the headphones I own so I figured I'd return the favor


----------



## doctorjazz

The Gratitudes do cymbals and highs well, definitely present and accounted for...in direct comparison, though, I find the S2 a little "cleaner". The kind of thing that you notice in Geeky direct head to head comparisons, not necessarily in pleasure listening.
 Now, excuse me, gotta go to Geek, see what's happenning with the latest offering, later.


----------



## Darknet

7s cameron said:


> That's interesting. The realism of the cymbals is part of what impressed me so much. Maybe I'm just crazy haha


 
 I think a large part of that are the tips... I messed around with the tips a bit and they definitely affect the sound quite a bit. But maybe I'm just too used to the kef m500 and q701 so the upper treble on the gratitudes seem a bit more emphasized than I'm used to... actually the highs don't particularly bother me, and the presentation as a whole is wonderful so I think the highs fit right in- it was just a side note I found.
  
 Edit: Oh yeah, the presentation of the cymbals isn't bad just different than I'm used to (almost a tad splashy to me, but everyone hears differently). But it could be burn in and tips fitting differently, I'll continue to mess around with the eartips and see how they change as I use them more.


----------



## jekostas

The highs on the Gratitudes will even out a little bit over time.  My Yao Solars, which are essentially the same headphones, have about 200 more hours on them than my Gratitudes and sound a touch smoother.  Not night and day, you understand, but if you're sensitive to treble it's certainly important.
  
 Also, the Yao Solars have a better cable, which I thought was weird that Monster didn't keep when re-branding the Gratitudes.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> You guys read about the Geek Pulse.? http://www.head-fi.org/t/687851/geek-pulse-geek-desktop-dac-amp-by-light-harmonics#post_9929611




Didn't you get the update email? They are giving backers for the Geek Out a huge discount on those. Wondering if I should get myself one for my full-sized cans.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wanted to sign for it, can't find where you pledge 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Wanted to sign for it, can't find where you pledge
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk




Try this: http://bit.ly/1gWVMnC


----------



## ericp10

For you MA750i owners, I've found another good tip to make this wonderful earphone shine even more. The grey Phonak tips really tighten the bass, pushes out the vocal, allow you to hear more highs, and all without obscuring the mids. You get the sub-bass, but it's toned down a bit. Give it a try if you have them. I'm the road with the MA750 today.


----------



## doctorjazz

As for the Gratitudes, I'm not the only one who heard some tizziness in the highs. I'm not sensitive to this, but on direct comparison I hear it. (like they used to say on Dragnet, "just the facts, mam"). Hey, no gear is perfect... To some extent this has to do with meeting a certain price point, but even cost no object gear will have different sound signatures (I haven't auditioned $1000+ headphones, but I read that people have preferences. If they reached perfection, they should all sound the same). I prefer the presentation of the Gratitudes, but do find the S2 a kick to listen to as well... They are impressive, more to admire than to love (IMO, of course) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

Have the Phonak iems, Eric, try them at home, thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jwong

Well, the JVC S660's are packed up ready to go back. That was a waste of time and money (for return shipping). Anyone else get theirs and feel differently?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> As for the Gratitudes, I'm not the only one who heard some tizziness in the highs. I'm not sensitive to this, but on direct comparison I hear it. (like they used to say on Dragnet, "just the facts, mam"). Hey, no gear is perfect... To some extent this has to do with meeting a certain price point, but even cost no object gear will have different sound signatures (I haven't auditioned $1000+ headphones, but I read that people have preferences. If they reached perfection, they should all sound the same). I prefer the presentation of the Gratitudes, but do find the S2 a kick to listen to as well... They are impressive, more to admire than to love (IMO, of course)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 well put,, doctorjazz, i like how you worded that" more to admire than to love"  my impression also!
 which earphones do you LOVE?  Good topic.......i love the 1Ks....and the xba-3s....i admire
 the 7550s and the S2....gratitudes i don't know yet...still burning...


----------



## doctorjazz

New Arrival (the headphones, that is...)
  
 (lookin' for a new love...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## doctorjazz

I think I'm in love again...such a floozy 

Time for break in.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I think I'm in love again...such a floozy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fine. Rub it in!


----------



## Dsnuts

jwong said:


> Well, the JVC S660's are packed up ready to go back. That was a waste of time and money (for return shipping). Anyone else get theirs and feel differently?


 
  
 This is how carbon drivers sound like..Dark vs Bright for the nanotube variety. I also know JVC does not burn in anything they sell so these drivers are about as raw as it gets. So I did get my pair and they look nice, feel nice, are a touch smaller than the HA-S600. As they are mostly on ears for me. The sound is dark, dank n warm. Not open at all. has a veil over the mids. Has some big bass and loose to boot,  much like the HA-S600. Overall a dark sound and sloppy big bass with not much to like in the sound.
  
 This being said, as crazy as this sounds. I do hear some potential. My HA-M750 sounded very similar to these on open box as well and those turned out for the much better with a long burn in..As they are on open box I can't recommend these to your worst nephews. However. I think I am going to keep mines and blast them carbon drivers until the veil is gone and may try some modding.
  
 The bass is strong with this one Luke! So far they sound like cheapo $30 cans. If at that. Lol.. The only positive in the sound. For a closed smallish on ears the stage is not bad..Needs a lot of work however..I got it on the burn in. Will report back with any changes and I do expect this sound to open up. We will see.
  
 If the mids clean up and bass tightens the treble has a thicker rich tonality to it which I kinda like. These could sound pretty good.. Is what I am projecting with burn in. I hope.


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Didn't you get the update email? They are giving backers for the Geek Out a huge discount on those. Wondering if I should get myself one for my full-sized cans.


 

 I had to get one..It is too good of a deal for backers. Can't wait to get my Geeks!


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> I had to get one..It is too good of a deal for backers. Can't wait to get my Geeks!




Ditto on the awesome deal. Still considering on my end but in all probability I'll probably cave in and get one myself. Also, Larry already confirmed the addition of a Gain Switch.


----------



## Dsnuts

If I am predicting SQ alone. That Geek Pulse should be as good if not better than most $500 dac/amps. For the price we are gonna get that for that is worthy of my money that is for certain...I like what them Light Harmonics fellas are cooking. Will be interesting to see if we get all them bonuses too..Guys sell your old gears jump on the Campaign. I have a good feeling about the Geek wagon.
  
 I can't wait till I get my shinny new Red Geek Out.!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm in love again...such a floozy
> ...


 
 sorry...


----------



## doctorjazz

Went for "Son of GEEEEEEEEK" as well! Sounds like it will be great.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am gonna cry foul if the Geeks don't turn out like they should. But there are too many forces at play here for them not to and his name is Larry Ho. Lol In Larry we trust!


----------



## doctorjazz

HO HO HO!!!


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill

Damn!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## jwong

dsnuts said:


> This is how carbon drivers sound like..Dark vs Bright for the nanotube variety. I also know JVC does not burn in anything they sell so these drivers are about as raw as it gets. So I did get my pair and they look nice, feel nice, are a touch smaller than the HA-S600. As they are mostly on ears for me. The sound is dark, dank n warm. Not open at all. has a veil over the mids. Has some big bass and loose to boot,  much like the HA-S600. Overall a dark sound and sloppy big bass with not much to like in the sound.
> 
> This being said, as crazy as this sounds. I do hear some potential. My HA-M750 sounded very similar to these on open box as well and those turned out for the much better with a long burn in..As they are on open box I can't recommend these to your worst nephews. However. I think I am going to keep mines and blast them carbon drivers until the veil is gone and may try some modding.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ya, the soundstage wasn't bad. With severe EQ I almost got a reasonable sound, and with the HM5 pads they were pretty comfortable. But my S500, which started a little thuddy itself, started cleaning up way sooner with burn-in. I wasn't getting any hints of it with these. I hope it works out for you though!!


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Ya I am gonna cry foul if the Geeks don't turn out like they should. But there are too many forces at play here for them not to and his name is Larry Ho. Lol In Larry we trust!




True. The guy has been keeping us updated in the dedicated thread and even added items from the poll as we made it up. Pretty awesome!

Apparently, all Geek out backers are now known as The Force...... I like it!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ordered Gratitudes. And them new Panasonics. Nick your no good for me. Will let everyone know how them Panas gonna be.


----------



## Leo888

So, I'm little late catching on with this Geek Pulse backers program and curious to know how it works. 

From the Indiegogo page, do we just need to click on the options on the right, put in our particulars, make payment and sit back and wait for it to go into production. 

Am I on the right track? Thanks.


----------



## ericp10

What Panas?


----------



## fnkcow

mochill said:


>


 
  
  


mochill said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!! :0


 
 Damn AWESOME!
  
 OR
  
 Damn SCHITTT!


----------



## Dsnuts

Panasonic rh480 I believe they are called. Headphones. This gotta be the higher end upgrade to the htf600. If so I am all about it.Fingers crossed in hopes that these new phones scale in value like the htf600.

Almost bought the new shure srh1540 tonight. Cant do it.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> What Panas?


 
  
 These sexy babies...
  

  
 Damn I like the look of those!


----------



## nick n

Hey here I am trying to ignore those Panasonics as much as humanly possible, and then everywhere i turn they are right in front of me again.   Which model the 480 or 470? Odd that there's such a colour option and finish difference in both models.
  
 The Panasonic RP-HT480C Headphones are available in three color options : Glossy Black, Glossy White and Matte Dark Silver with Brown Headband.
  
 The RP-HT470C Headphones are available in *matte finished*
 violet, blue and* dark silver* ( what waynesworld posted above is called dark silver I guess I forgot to look on the box up the road for that I was too busy sitting there looking at it in my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
_*Easy overview.*_
  
 Was hoping they'd be out on the listening wall by now but might have to ask force them to do that. yep went there to look again earlier tonight.
  
 and sorry Dsnuts...Can't control myself.


----------



## 7S Cameron

mochill said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!! :0


 
 I'm glad to know we're on the same page


----------



## nihontoman

Guys I happen to have about 80$ on my credit card and have no use for it ATM. as I'm really intrigued by BA sound, I was wondering if the gratitudes are a good upgrade to my XB90EX in terms of: clarity, soundstage and detail. also, how well built are they?

 any help is appreciated


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

nihontoman said:


> Guys I happen to have about 80$ on my credit card and have no use for it ATM. as I'm really intrigued by BA sound, I was wondering if the gratitudes are a good upgrade to my XB90EX in terms of: clarity, soundstage and detail. also, how well built are they?
> 
> any help is appreciated


 
  
 I always figured Gratitudes were a dynamic driver, anyone clarify?


----------



## nihontoman

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I always figured Gratitudes were a dynamic driver, anyone clarify?


 
 hmmm, I thought they were BA but now I can't find any specs on the driver :/ anyone care to crack open yours to see what's inside?


----------



## 7S Cameron

nihontoman said:


> hmmm, I thought they were BA but now I can't find any specs on the driver :/ anyone care to crack open yours to see what's inside?



I've never heard a VA, but I'm pretty sure the Gratitudes are dynamic.


----------



## doctorjazz

Think they are dynamic, not really sure, but generally if it's BA they let you know somewhere.


----------



## mochill

Graditudes are awesome


----------



## mochill

So open so much bass texture so much clarity all for $59, heck I wouldn't hesitate pay msrp


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Panasonic rh480 I believe they are called. Headphones. This gotta be the higher end upgrade to the htf600. If so I am all about it.Fingers crossed in hopes that these new phones scale in value like the htf600.
> 
> Almost bought the new shure srh1540 tonight. Cant do it.


 
  
  
 Yeah, calm down Dsnuts!! Calm down!!! I'm fighting so hard not to buy the Gratitudes, although I should just to honor one of my favorite bands of all time. 

 But!!!..... some new hybrid goodness should be in any day now. I really don't have room for another headphone (the X1 and M500 are still blowing my mind, and the Onkyo and Ws99 get some listening too).


----------



## Vain III

Are the KEF M200's a really really good buy? I might be picking some of up. I really need to take another 6 month break from Head-Fi as it always impacts my wallet, but I can't until I figure out which on ear headphones to get--for christmas--as I am on the fence about the V-Moda M100s. (>$300) I might also take a look at the KEF M200's just as a buy for myself because they look aesthetically pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## jekostas

*deleted since the text editor is going nuts*


----------



## jekostas

Every single person who's bought the Gratitudes loves them, and since they're discontinued stocks will eventually run out.  Two good reasons to buy them, I think.  And the Gratitudes are definitely dynamics, Monster has no BA headphones.


----------



## nihontoman

jekostas said:


> Every single person who's bought the Gratitudes loves them, and since they're discontinued stocks will eventually run out.  Two good reasons to buy them, I think.  And the Gratitudes are definitely dynamics, Monster has no BA headphones.


 
 Well, my XB90EX are good too and I really love them, if the gratitudes are the same, even at 40$ I have no reason to buy them. but if they are better, that's another case...


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> Are the KEF M200's a really really good buy? I might be picking some of up. I really need to take another 6 month break from Head-Fi as it always impacts my wallet, but I can't until I figure out which on ear headphones to get--for christmas--as I am on the fence about the V-Moda M100s. (>$300) I might also take a look at the KEF M200's just as a buy for myself because they look aesthetically pleasing to my eyes.


 
  
 How do I answer this? Hmmm? Short answer is yes! I've heard no IEM better for under $300 MSRP. It's the most refined IEM I've heard for under $300 MSRP, and one of the most refined period. This all depends, however, on you getting a good fit. Some have (like myself), but many haven't. If the stock tips don't work for you, you need to tip roll. You will will need a tip (preferably silicon, but Comply foams work well too) that is big enough to fit over the earphone's wide nozzle. It should give you a great seal without a deep insertion. Back of the earphone resting inside of your inner-earlobe should give you outstanding rich, clean bass. Perfect seal equals heaven! I haven't heard a better earphone for $200.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Are the KEF M200's a really really good buy? I might be picking some of up. I really need to take another 6 month break from Head-Fi as it always impacts my wallet, but I can't until I figure out which on ear headphones to get--for christmas--as I am on the fence about the V-Moda M100s. (>$300) I might also take a look at the KEF M200's just as a buy for myself because they look aesthetically pleasing to my eyes.
> ...




That's great to know. What would you say is the problem with the ear tips; are they slightly to big or slightly to small? I see from your headphones inventory that you own (or owned) the Turbine Pro Coppers & Mile Davis'. As my Copper's and Gratitude's have the same sized ear tips I will assume that they all do and that should give you a reference to the kinds-of tips I normally find fit the best. I currently use the smallest of the tips with my Gratitude's in all foam factors including the the triple flanges. I actually quite like a deep insertion, but if the headphone doesn't call for it that will be fine too. Do you think my ear canal would be able to get a proper fit and you mentioned that nozzle is biggish--though I could be reading to much into your message--would the Monster tips fit if I couldn't?


----------



## peter123

I got the UE600 and UE6000 in the mail today. Initial very short listened makes me very impressed by the 6000's and not so impressed with the 600's. They will both get more time before I make more comments....


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> I got the UE600 and UE6000 in the mail today. Initial very short listened makes me very impressed by the 6000's and not so impressed with the 600's. They will both get more time before I make more comments....




The UE600 looks exactly like the SuperFi 5.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> That's great to know. What would you say is the problem with the ear tips; are they slightly to big or slightly to small? I see from your headphones inventory that you own (or owned) the Turbine Pro Coppers & Mile Davis'. As my Copper's and Gratitude's have the same sized ear tips I will assume that they all do and that should give you a reference to the kinds-of tips I normally find fit the best. I currently use the smallest of the tips with my Gratitude's in all foam factors including the the triple flanges. I actually quite like a deep insertion, but if the headphone doesn't call for it that will be fine too. Do you think my ear canal would be able to get a proper fit and you mentioned that nozzle is biggish--though I could be reading to much into your message--would the Monster tips fit if I couldn't?


 
 I don't think the Montster tips will fit. I think people who have small ear canals had the most problems with the M200's tips. For me, the stock tips are either too small or too big. The M200 is not designed for deep insertion regardless. Now, maybe someone with small ear canals (and who are owners of the M200) can give you more guidance than me. I tend to use large tips for all of my earphones.


----------



## Libertad

dsnuts said:


> This is how carbon drivers sound like..Dark vs Bright for the nanotube variety. I also know JVC does not burn in anything they sell so these drivers are about as raw as it gets. So I did get my pair and they look nice, feel nice, are a touch smaller than the HA-S600. As they are mostly on ears for me. The sound is dark, dank n warm. Not open at all. has a veil over the mids. Has some big bass and loose to boot,  much like the HA-S600. Overall a dark sound and sloppy big bass with not much to like in the sound.
> 
> This being said, as crazy as this sounds. I do hear some potential. My HA-M750 sounded very similar to these on open box as well and those turned out for the much better with a long burn in..As they are on open box I can't recommend these to your worst nephews. However. I think I am going to keep mines and blast them carbon drivers until the veil is gone and may try some modding.
> 
> ...


 
 Thats such a shame i was hoping for a more mid focused sound. I know JVC usually have a "fun" house sound to them and i thougholy enjoyed them in the S400 and FX40. But burn in changes alot the MX10 were cold and lifeless at first and now sound open and crisp


----------



## peter123

vain iii said:


> The UE600 looks exactly like the SuperFi 5.




Yes I think they're supposed to be the same just a name change.


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > The UE600 looks exactly like the SuperFi 5.
> ...




It's to bad that they didn't remake the SuperFi EB or Pro's instead.


----------



## DannyBai

WOW!

MONSTER GRATITUDES!!


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> WOW!
> 
> MONSTER GRATITUDES!!


 
 Could you elaborate?


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> Could you elaborate?




Only been listening for an hour but it's kind of S2 sound. Bass is similar but the MG's have a little more kick. Awesome bass by the way. Good mix of mid-bass and sub-bass. No bloat and does not interfere into the midrange. Forward vocals and I hear some tizz in the upper region but no sibilance. Good extended treble, nice sparkle and has less peak over the S2. It's the "fun" version of the S2. I think your descriptions were spot on doc. Well rounded stage too. I think it's the best $50 I've ever spent in audio. I am switching between Sony Hybrids and Auvio tips. Monster tips have never agreed with me getting a proper fit.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> WOW!
> 
> MONSTER GRATITUDES!!


 
  
 Keep that up, and I might have to get you to buy me a pair!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Keep that up, and I might have to get you to buy me a pair!




I think you need a pair and I'd gladly do it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Same here, Wayne, could order and send, deal won't last forever as they are discontinued.


----------



## mosshorn

So far the Gratitudes are great. Easily worth $50, though the Auvio tips let me see that. My only issue is it seems to play funny with my Magni (maybe due to TRRS+adapter). Time to figure that out.


----------



## waynes world

Dannybai and doctorjazz... you guys are awesome and you are doing a good job of weakening my resistance!


----------



## Vain III

Looks like everyone is in agreement that the Gratitude's are a great buy. Now all we need is Dsnut's blessing and they will be inducted into the discovery hall of fame.


----------



## mymymyopie

jekostas said:


> Every single person who's bought the Gratitudes loves them, and since they're discontinued stocks will eventually run out.  Two good reasons to buy them, I think.  And the Gratitudes are definitely dynamics, Monster has no BA headphones.




I bought a pair for 60 bucks and sold them. Didn't hate them but nothing special to me, did not care for the form factor. Much prefer the Trumpets but they cost 3x as much. No big deal, glad others like them.


----------



## epithetless

mymymyopie said:


> I bought a pair for 60 bucks and sold them. Didn't hate them but nothing special to me, did not care for the form factor. Much prefer the Trumpets but they cost 3x as much. No big deal, glad others like them.


 
  
 Interesting. Could you say what it is about the Trumpets, soundwise, that you like more? How do the two sound signatures compare?


----------



## Vain III

epithetless said:


> mymymyopie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a pair for 60 bucks and sold them. Didn't hate them but nothing special to me, did not care for the form factor. Much prefer the Trumpets but they cost 3x as much. No big deal, glad others like them.
> ...




IIRC: The Trumpet's sound more like a refined version of Turbine Pro Gold. Which means it's a bit more bass heavy and v shaped.


----------



## doctorjazz

I find the shape unusual as well, with the body going out at a funny angle, but doesn't bother me-many iem's I have more trouble with. Don't have the Trumpets, do have the Miles Tributes, haven't done one of these direct head to head, maybe get to it later, though doesn't actually seem to be a decision for anyone. Still, inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I find the shape unusual as well, with the body going out at a funny angle, but doesn't bother me-many iem's I have more trouble with. Don't have the Trumpets, do have the Miles Tributes, haven't done one of these direct head to head, maybe get to it later, though doesn't actually seem to be a decision for anyone. Still, inquiring minds need to know...


 
  
 So how does the Gratitudes sound different from the Tributes, if at all?


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I find the shape unusual as well, with the body going out at a funny angle, but doesn't bother me-many iem's I have more trouble with. Don't have the Trumpets, do have the Miles Tributes, haven't done one of these direct head to head, maybe get to it later, though doesn't actually seem to be a decision for anyone. Still, inquiring minds need to know...
> ...




The Gratitude's sound like the Copper's with a tiny bass boost IMO.


----------



## nehcrow

Where did you get the Gratitude's for $50? I'm looking for a good-looking, cable-down in-ear to offset my ugly GR07 BE 
 Also can anyone compare the sound between the GR07 (MK2/BE) and the Gratitude if possible?


----------



## Vain III

nehcrow said:


> Where did you get the Gratitude's for $50? I'm looking for a good-looking, cable-down in-ear to offset my ugly GR07 BE
> 
> Also can anyone compare the sound between the GR07 (MK2/BE) and the Gratitude if possible?




They were available briefly on Amazon for $49.99 but they sold out within a few hours.


----------



## mochill

Better then gr07s , which I have all 3 of the versions


----------



## mochill

UMgare mind blowing wih tri-flanged tips large for me. ExcellenExcellent seal and soundto boot. If I have an extra$60 I would easily snatch another up swear to god


----------



## jekostas

mymymyopie said:


> I bought a pair for 60 bucks and sold them. Didn't hate them but nothing special to me, did not care for the form factor. Much prefer the Trumpets but they cost 3x as much. No big deal, glad others like them.


 
  
 Ok, well, _one_ person didn't like them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can definitely understand not liking the form factor as they're kind of oddly shaped.
  
 Thankfully, I have gigantic bat-ears and I've never had a problem fitting IEMs, even the really weird shaped ones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well..As much as I blasted them drivers. I can't get over how wonky the sound is on the HA-S660. I think it is actually worse than the HA-S600. Which is very surprising to me. I don't know who can design this and listen to it thinking it has a good sound quality.. Don't know if it was just me but I can swear the bass got stronger with an overnight burn in. It is too boosted for having smaller closed in cups.
  
 I don't mind big bass but I do when that is what your hearing on even bass light tunes.. Lol. The mids are easily overtaken. What mids there are. The sound is just terrible. With the Panas coming my way I am gonna call this one a loss and see if I can get a RMA. It is too bad as they they actually are built and look nicer than the older HA-S600.
  
 Sound wise. These come dangerously close to the worst JVC headphones I have ever owned. The HA-S700. As dark as the HA-S660 sounds. Going off of memory at least the HA-S660 has treble. The HA-S700 had none to speak of.. The darkest dankiest sound I have ever heard..
  
 At least we mostly get good stuff here on the discovery thread. Mostly. Lol.


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> Better then gr07s , which I have all 3 of the versions


 
 Kidding right? haha. That's a crazy strong recommendation
 I swear nothing has touched the GR07 BE so far for me at it's price point (in terms of in-ears)
 Guess I have to give it a shot!


----------



## jwong

dsnuts said:


> Well..As much as I blasted them drivers. I can't get over how wonky the sound is on the HA-S660. I think it is actually worse than the HA-S600. Which is very surprising to me. I don't know who can design this and listen to it thinking it has a good sound quality.. Don't know if it was just me but I can swear the bass got stronger with an overnight burn in. It is too boosted for having smaller closed in cups.
> 
> I don't mind big bass but I do when that is what your hearing on even bass light tunes.. Lol. The mids are easily overtaken. What mids there are. The sound is just terrible. With the Panas coming my way I am gonna call this one a loss and see if I can get a RMA. It is too bad as they they actually are built and look nicer than the older HA-S600.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, at least it's not just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know what JVC was thinking with these. I DO like a strong bass... loved the S500, like the HDJ-1500, but the S660 is all out of whack.


----------



## juggos

Hey guys, has anyone tried the JVC esnsy line? Specifically the HA-SR75S? I'm interested to know how they sound
  
http://cdn.jvc.eu/esnsy/ha-sr75s.html


----------



## sfwalcer

VSD1 Limited Editions happy reading ya'll.




 These VSD1 LEs are indeed tricky, so why did I point to the Nutman's review of the Cardas??? This was the response he posted when I asked him to compare the similarities and capabilities of the JVC FXZ200s to the Cardas:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-monster-gratitudes-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/15930#post_9927344
  


> *The problem with the FXZs is they have a sound cap to their sound stage* even though those have a big sound too and while amping helps in this regard.. The *cardas on the other hand don't sound like they have a sound cap. The stage is immense for earphones. Probably one of the biggest and largest scale of sound I have ever heard in any earphones.* The Mids of the Cardas takes time for them to sound like the pair I have.. While there is sweetness to the ES700s mids. The mids of the Cardas is more dimensional and warm and fuller in presentation. Now that I think about it. That right there makes the Cardas stand out to me more than anything on the sound presentation.. It is like a highly evolved FXZ in sound..
> 
> It is a lot of scratch to throw out for a unique set of in ears.. I think the Cardas are more for guys that add to their collections of fine in ears more than anything.


 
  
 His comparison made me realize that when compared to the regular VSD1, maybe even the GR07 BEs these LEs don't seem to have a cap to their sound as well. What I mean by this is that these VSD1 LEs, possibly due to their higher impedance and different tuning is able to scale much more beautifully with better sources. So what is the big dealios since I had previously stated that these VSD1 LEs without a Jazz preset EQ (which boosted the bass and treble regions) sounded boring as hell due to their "polite" treble and "rounder" bass??? Burn-in my friend, burn-in.
  
 My VSD1 LEs has been on continuous burn-in with fast bass heavy tracks on high volumes since they arrived. During the 1st couple of days there were no changes and I have documented this in the VSD1 Thread, but last night there was a break through. What I heard last night was EXACTLY what I had desired these VSD1 LEs to be ever since my initial listen.
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/4c/100x100px-LS-4c899b82_LLCfin.jpeg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


> *I was hoping these VSD1 LEs would sound vastly different from all of VSonic's previous offers* as it was supposedly tuned by the father of the CEO to sound like their up coming VSD7s, but sadly this is not what i am hearing from my initial listening sessions. I am not really digging the less extended polite treble as well as the rounder/ softer bass texture tuning, *but the overall fuller, more out of the head sound is a nice addition since it makes it sound a bit more 3D.*


 
  
 Yes these VSD1 LEs no doubt have VSonic's classic house sound/ tuning (great depth, texture and lushness in the lows and mids with fantastic extension/sparkle to their treble), nonetheless they also sound vastly different in presentation when compared to the regular VSD1 and GR07 BEs as well. This is why they are tricky, cuz initially there was very little texture or extension to their sound.
  
 Let me illustrate how these VSD1 LEs sounded like during my initial listen.
... there are lots of good qualities esp. the big/bold/full out of your head sound with very lush mids, but the overly laid back treble and bass makes for a very disengaged presentation. This dull sound makes the listener lose all interest in the audio spectacle cuz it's trying to avoid the matter at hand, which is to entertain.
  
 This is the VSD1 LEs after a good amount of intense high volume bass heavy burn-in.
... the lackluster "round" bass has gained more weight/ texture and punch as well as speed, which has given these VSD1 LEs a second wind it desperately needed to do battle. Clarity and headroom has also improved hence the increased depth, layering and 3Dness gives these VSD1 LEs the focus needed to go in for the final blow. All of these nuanced improvements combined with the slightly increased extension in the treble makes these VSD1 LEs a deadly heavy weight sonic champion. 
  
 Did he just say Sonic Champion???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yes I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I affectionately coined the signature of these VSD1 LEs as having an "old man sound" initially cuz of the disappointing treble and lackluster bass and since the old man of VSonic's CEO had supposedly tuned them to sound like their upcoming VSD7s it was pretty fitting; old man tuning for an old sound, am I right??? DEAD WRONG!!! As the result of burning these in that "boring old man sound" has turned into a big ol' mean beast that is WIDE awake!!! O.O The old man seems to be a deadly sleeper, once awaken WATCH OUT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Here's my reasoning behind this revelation extrapolated from what I have stated before:


> 4th listen today and sound doesn't seem to have change much despite the continuous burn-in *BUT their "neutral" less extended/ more outta' the head soundstage make these VSD1 LEs AMAZING sounding with metal music.* Was listening to the same Chinese metal band yesterday on my Nokia N9 with my *VDS1 Classics and it was a little bit bright/ harsh due to the very well extended treble. The spacing and the head room wasn't as big/good enough it seems so faster/ more intricate passages/ percussion sounded more congested and fatiguing.*
> 
> Listening to the same album with the *VSD1 LEs on the other hand sounded much more spacious, with little to no less congestion and fatigue as the result of the tamer treble, which makes the yelling and screaming much more listenable/ enjoyable.* Also i also noticed that the dac/amp of my Nokia N9 has more emphasis on the bass end as well as treble, along with a big soundstage and it works wonderfully with less colored more neutral iems/ cans. So i would imagine sources that has a more colored sound such as the new Fiio X3s would sound pretty damn good with these VSD1 LEs as well.
> 
> *One last thing, you know what the bass end/ sound signature/ technical capabilities of these VSD1 LEs really reminded me of and is very similar, the new Apple earpods. DEAD SERIOUS!!!*


 
  
 Are these VSD1 LEs "neutral" as I have stated before??? NOPE!!! They sounded more "neutral" cuz of the lack of depth in their lows and extension to their treble when compared to VSonic's previous offerings specifically the regular VSD1 and GR07 BEs. But after burn-in the bass end has come out to play in spades, so due to the improved bass quality (more weight, texture, more punch, faster attack) these VSD1 LEs no longer sound "neutral". So my initial "rounder" bass observation of the lows is almost non existent now. Not only that, but the bass almost has this speaker-like quality to them that rumbles which I have yet to detect in my regular VSD1 or the GR07 BEs. These VSD1 LEs are "bassy" sounding for sure, but the bass doesn't bleed nor interfere with the rest of the sonic spectrum, hence the quality of the bass provides a solid foundation for the rest of the sound to build upon. 
  
 Along with the solid bass, the big headroom/ staging of these VSD1 LEs effortlessly and effectively envelops the lush forward mids so combined with the polite treble gives it very full/bold and spacious sound that is very well layered yet never harsh/bright/sibilant nor fatiguing even when listening at really loud volumes. A common gripe with the GR07s is that they are not the most 3D in presentation, this is probably due to their more neutral and "flat" sound. These VSD1 LEs however seem to have addressed this exact criticism.  The lack of 3Dness in the older VSonic lineup no longer rings true for these VSD1 LEs due to this new tuning.
  
 So do these VSD1 LEs still remind of the Apple earpods as I have stated before??? Yes and no, yes in that prior to burn-in they share a very similar sonic presentation (big soundstage, with a pretty bold/full sound and kinda boxy/ roundish sounding bass). I am happy to say now that after a good amount of burn-in the answer is a resounding NO, cuz these VSD1 LEs has left the earpods in the dust on ALL accounts..... maybe even the regular VSD1 or even the GR07 BEs???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 TO BE CONTINUED..... kova style
  


> ^ *Oh also these VSD1 LEs are MUCH more forgiving and less revealing on utterly schiityly recorded/ mastered low bit-rate junk tracks.* It's more true for probably the former cuz it makes the overall listening experience more enjoyable due to less fatigue if you have A LOT of crappy mastered bright pop music. haha
> 
> So would i say these VSD1 LE are more "refined" out of all the VSD1 variants??? Nope not by a long shot, but with their more "polite/ old man" tuning you can listen to these all day without ear bleed. The VSD1 Classics are more engaging with its better extension but is less smooth/ forgiving. They all serve their purpose i guess, old man tuning is still old man sound.


 
  
 In summation, not only is the presentation of these VSD1 LEs MUCH more 3D when compared to the regular VSD1 or even the GR07 BEs, it also has a bigger and more spacious out of your head sound and instrument layering. For me these VSD1 LEs has already best the regular VSD1 due to the changes stated above, so combined with their scalability (better sound as the result of quality sources) along with their malleability (responds very well to simple EQ) makes these VSD1 LEs extremely versatile and refined as well. The very transparent and revealing nature of these VSD1 LE, yet is never fatiguing/picky/ nor peaky has sealed the deal for me cuz poorly recorded pop music has never sounded so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Scalability/ malleability baby is what these VSD1 LEs be!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

Holy smokes! A whole page without geek or gratitude being hyped.
  
 I don't know how you managed to do it, but please keep on


----------



## waynes world

So Sf, I sense that you're liking your LE's just a bit now lol! Good stuff, and good hyping! It will be interesting to see if kova4a feels the same way once he gets his beauty rest


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> So Sf, I sense that you're liking your LE's just a bit now lol! Good stuff, and good hyping! It will be interesting to see if kova4a feels the same way once he gets his beauty rest


 

 Welp i could kinda sense his disappointment from his initial impressions as well. But yeah he would probably be shocked to hear them change just as i did with more burn-in. The gr07 BEs that i had for audition changed up on me as well due to burn-in cuz atomikn00bs set was almost brand new with very little hours on them.
  
 I am just glad my faith in VSonic is restored and they ain't just talking smack. haha But they sure seem to talk A LOT of it though, and that's why i kinda dig their style i guess. : P
  
 They seem to be able to back up their talk with real gems so, they can talk as much as they want. Just gimme TOTL sound for cheap. LoL


----------



## quartertone

ericp10 said:


> But!!!..... some new hybrid goodness should be in any day now.


 
  
 The new Maxell?


----------



## getclikinagas

ericp10 said:


> But!!!..... some new hybrid goodness should be in any day now. I really don't have room for another headphone (the X1 and M500 are still blowing my mind, and the Onkyo and Ws99 get some listening too).


 
 The new MXH-DBA900. Out with it you...........


----------



## nihontoman

talking about new(ish) maxell iems. haven't encountered these on the forum yet:
  

  
  
  
 People here who love iems with acoustic chambers should check this one out (I'm talking about you Dsnuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). seems really intriguing....


----------



## nehcrow

Scored really big yesterday! Got some incredibly great deals!
 Lots of new stuff coming in. Unfortunately they are not really discoveries as they are all well-known headphones/gear (HE-500, Mad Dog 3.2, Schiit Magni/Modi)
 I guess I can let you know if you guys know if it's worth spending so much money on high end headphones (Previous owner of Fidelio X1, AD900x here)

 Also, you guys have basically convinced me to get a Monster Gratitude now haha


----------



## d marc0

Great discovery Sf!
  
 Is it safe to say that the VSD1 LE is better than the RE400?


----------



## doctorjazz

http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/gig-alert-eugene-chadbourne-bryan-haggards/

Heard this today... These guys are doing avant-garde country/free jazz, a very unexplored niche (some of you will say for good reason)... I think it's fun! Have some CD's by Eugene, they're wild! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jekostas

sfwalcer said:


> VSD1 LE stuff


 
  
 Well, you know, that sounds pretty good but I think I'm going to hold out for the VSD1 Turbo Pro II Alpha Flagship Silver Luxury Upgrade Edition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, Vsonic's overwhelming need to retune and re-release IEMs is bordering on ridiculous.
  
PS: Feel free to add some more adjectives to the above list, I figure Vsonic will get there eventually.


----------



## kova4a

jekostas said:


> Well, you know, that sounds pretty good but I think I'm going to hold out for the VSD1 Turbo Pro II Alpha Flagship Silver Luxury Upgrade Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, it's strange but that's actually the first time that Vsonic actually had planned that all along. Both the VSD1 and VSD1S where announced together and the entire time they had in mind of releasing two different versions just weeks apart from each other. As far as the Limited edition - it's not something they just decided to make later on - it was announced back in July but just got delayed.  It seems that they were just working on the tuning of their new line-up next year and decided to release a different version for the real vsonic fans supposedly to give them a taste of the VSD7's tuning - that's why during the pre-order period only people who had previously bought vsonic iems could make an order. 
 It's true though that they seem to be trying to make way too many products like many of more consumer-oriented companies. I don't mind it though. People always comment on their ridiculous naming of the products but when you think about it all companies do that. Vsonic is still not even close to philips that has like a gazillion 35xx versions and others or how many xba versions has sony made in less than 2 years?


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Great discovery Sf!
> 
> Is it safe to say that the VSD1 LE is better than the RE400?


 
 ^ Your guess is as good as mine cuz never heard them Chinaman HEs, but from what i have read the RE400s doesn't nearly sound as exciting as these VSD1 LEs.
  
 Ya'll are well aware that my taste borders basshead levels, and these VSD1 LEs does it for me just like the KEF M200s. 
  


jekostas said:


> Well, you know, that sounds pretty good but I think I'm going to hold out for the VSD1 Turbo Pro II Alpha Flagship Silver Luxury Upgrade Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Welp at least they aren't ashamed to correct their "mistakes". Speaking of mistakes i gots some serious edits to do according to that Cat Crack Freak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sorry about the repetitiveness etc, etc of the write-up.
  
 On another note, these VSD1 Limited Editions was supposedly tuned by VSonic's head honcho ( the father of the CEO ) for supporters to get a taste of their upcoming VSD7s which will retail for $200. So the $50 i paid for these LEs seems like a steal if that is truly the case, and the sound i am getting from these is indeed a steal.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Nah, it's strange but that's actually the first time that Vsonic actually had planned that all along. Both the VSD1 and VSD1S where announced together and the entire time they had in mind of releasing two different versions just weeks apart from each other. As far as the Limited edition - it's not something they just decided to make later on - it was announced back in July but just got delayed.  It seems that they were just working on the tuning of their new line-up next year and decided to release a different version for the real vsonic fans supposedly to give them a taste of the VSD7's tuning - that's why during the pre-order period only people who had previously bought vsonic iems could make an order.
> It's true though that they seem to be trying to make way too many products like many of more consumer-oriented companies. I don't mind it though. People always comment on their ridiculous naming of the products but when you think about it all companies do that. Vsonic is still not even close to philips that has like a gazillion 35xx versions and others or how many xba versions has sony made in less than 2 years?


 

 ^ FAN BOI ALERT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ FAN BOI ALERT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, it's just interesting that a lot of people always complain or feel the need to mention vsonic's ridiculous naming while in reality there are a ton of manufactures with ridiculous naming of their products. That's just what a lot of companies do - make a crapload of low and mid level products (supposedly trying to cater to as much different tastes as possible) that actually makes it really hard to make a choice and there's the flagship level where they have only one or a couple and things are much less confusing.


----------



## sfwalcer

On another note, hey it's almost November and i think it would be neat to steal a page off those TMACers. Lets make it a NUTMAN NOVEMBER in celebration of the 1000 pages of the Discovery Thread.... oh right that nutman as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So for those that would like to join in the festivities, just change your avatars with "nut" or "nuts" related images, however you want to interpret it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll just start it with this one i made.

  
  
 D's............... nuts beyatches!!!
  
 Discovery bois FTW!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

WHERE can one purchase the vsd1 special edition. ?  i love the sound of my vsd1s after substantial burn in,
 and the special editions sound amazing!
 thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

drbluenewmexico said:


> WHERE can one purchase the vsd1 special edition. ?  i love the sound of my vsd1s after substantial burn in,
> and the special editions sound amazing!
> thanks!


 

 The ebay seller "garbagebinonline" as mochill says had them but is all sold out now, oh right i forgot to mention that there were only 1000 units made or something like that, hence the "Limited Edition" moniker. 
  
 Others are still selling them on Chinese sites or what have you but for a lot more than the $50 that was sold on bigbarginonline so......
  
 Other than that it is kinda hard to fine. :  (


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> The ebay seller "garbagebinonline" as mochill says had them but is all sold out now, oh right i forgot to mention that there were only 1000 units made or something like that, hence the "Limited Edition" moniker.
> 
> Others are still selling them on Chinese sites or what have you but for a lot more than the $50 that was sold on bigbarginonline so......
> 
> Other than that it is kinda hard to fine. :  (


 

 I hear if you climb to the top of Mt Olympus there is a little specialty shop which carries them. They will pre burn them in for you for a modest 100 drachma's


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> The ebay seller "garbagebinonline"


 
 Of course you would know about garbage, 쓰레기.
  


hutnicks said:


> I hear if you climb to the top of Mt Olympus there is a little specialty shop which carries them. They will pre burn them in for you for a modest 100 drachma's


 
 International airspace, no taxes, best deal ever!
  
 Realized why wayne is butthurt about Monstar Servitudes, Best Buy here doesn't have them.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Of course you would know about garbage, 쓰레기.
> 
> International airspace, no taxes, best deal ever!
> 
> Realized why wayne is butthurt about Monstar Servitudes, Best Buy here doesn't have them.


 
 Korean for Basura I suspect.
  
 Absolutely, booming trade among the jet set.
  
 He'll have to settle for better sound at a quarter the price then


----------



## doctorjazz

Just when I feel like it's time to stop reading this thread, SF and TwinQY post, and my faith in humanity is restored. How could I miss out on such great interaction? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## waynes world

Just when I feel its time to start reading this thread, they post, and my faith in humanity is no more.


----------



## waynes world

As you can see from my avatar, my world just got a bit Ds*nuts* lol. Props to Sf for whipping that up for me! I take back everything I said above - my faith is restored


----------



## 7S Cameron

I knew the Gratitudes would be a hit the instant I heard them. Dsnuts, wait until you hear these things. There's nothing that can compete at the $60 price point.


----------



## DannyBai

Speaking of Gratitudes, couple of days of burn-in and man these gotta win a golden nut award.  Very spacious sound and that bass is something else.  It actually hits quite fast and doesn't linger.  Only draw back so far is the fit.  Weird housing shape has me fidgeting all the time to get proper seal.  Incredible value at $50-60 it can had currently.  Gotta snatch these up while supplies last.


----------



## wormsdriver

I had the Gratitudes about a year ago. I really liked the sound, but gave up on them due to fit issues. I was very tempted 1-2 months ago when they started popping up for around $60 and try them again...but on second thought, I'll just wait till they hit the 2nd hand market for around $30-$40


----------



## iemguy66

Is gratitudes better than miles davis tributes?


----------



## peter123

My Quadbeat and Quadbeat2 just arrived, this should be interesting


----------



## Vain III

iemguy66 said:


> Is gratitudes better than miles davis tributes?




Different type of sound. Mile Davis is just brilliant but is way more V shaped. As I said the Gratitudes follow a more linear sound signature but have a slight boost in the bass department. Miles Davis' is like a meshmash of the Copper's & Gold's sound signature. While the Gratitudes are like the Copper's but with that slight boost in the bass.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't had a chance to directly compared Tribute and Gratitudes sound wise, see if I can get to it on the weekend. Build wise, t the Tribute is better (by memory), nicely packaged, better shape (though I, who has fit problems with all the iems everyone else loves, get a good fit/seal with them, but I noted the odd shape earlier). But hey, we're talking 60 smackeroons here, change changes the equation. (By the way, M-L Mikros 90 on sale again, Newegg I believe, see Deals thread, $80...These definitely not everyone's cup of Tea. My wife hates the fit, sound is controversial in head-fi. I like them... Different take in presentation from most others, think of it as a bargain chance to experiment) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

Gotta get to work... Later... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

I see we have comparison already, while I was slowly tapping into my phone, never mind 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mochill

Vsd1 le are back in stock for $69 on ebay and they are now normal with no special number


----------



## drbluenewmexico

sfwalcer said:


> The ebay seller "garbagebinonline" as mochill says had them but is all sold out now, oh right i forgot to mention that there were only 1000 units made or something like that, hence the "Limited Edition" moniker.
> 
> Others are still selling them on Chinese sites or what have you but for a lot more than the $50 that was sold on bigbarginonline so......
> 
> Other than that it is kinda hard to fine. :  (


 
 DIDNT have go to Nepal or mount Olympus!  "garbagebinonline" on ebay got five more vsd1 LE sets in.  now there are four, i nabbed one. looking forward to burn in them in
 and seeing if they are magical like several head-fi commentators waxed on about them enthusiastically.  build looks solid in photos on ebay.
 Meanwhile, back to oldie but goodie, listening to ZERO AUDIO Carbon Bassos (Neil Young, Psychedelic Pill)  more burn in created a deeper integrated sound
 with Neils fuzz guitar must sublime on the Bassos, and good treble and mid balance making his voice actually pleasant. a true delight, and discovery thread find.  well done,
 discovery thread and DSnuts and friends!


----------



## mochill

Vsd1 lm are$59 now on ebay and they are in full production


----------



## nehcrow

Gratitude or VSD1 LE? Hmmm...


----------



## ericp10

I'm going to pass on the Gratitudes. If they sound anything like the Monster's Copper or Gold (or Tributes), I've pretty much graduated from that sound. That means that I think the Monster's tuning is good, but the IEMs were a bit too warm for me and not detailed enough.
 But I do believe - from what everyone has stated - that these are bang for your buck earphones at $60. 
  
 My new hybrid is showing "delivered." If it is indeed in the mail room, I'll take a photo of it and post it soon to end the suspense.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> My new hybrid is showing "delivered." If it is indeed in the mail room, I'll take a photo of it and post it soon to end the suspense.


 
  
 Ohhh I can't wait for the reveal...


----------



## ericp10

Hybrid Goodness!! Perhaps. I haven't heard the new baby yet. We'll see.


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> Hybrid Goodness!! Perhaps. I haven't heard the new baby yet. We'll see.


 
 Ah, you're predictable. I knew it


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The Gratitudes are truly Monsterous played with the XD50 with an amp in chain
 (RS71 in my case)  completely lost track of time and space, wonderful bass mid treble balance
 no sibilance at all, fabulous tone and impact and decay.  wonderful way to wake up and
 trance out.  much better than out of X3, thanks DS for that tip.


----------



## ericp10

Predictable is good sometimes kova4a. I wasn't trying to throw you (or anyone) off anyway. I just didn't want to state too much until I had package in hand, and everything appeared okay.


----------



## ericp10

Very brief first thoughts of the AX-60:
  
  
 - build quality is immaculate! (I rarely comment on build quality, but I must with these)
  
 - lighter than the DN-1K (not that the Dunu is uncomfortable in any way to me)
  
 - bass is a bit muddy, but I expect it to clear up quite a bit. I can hear the potential of the bass
  
 - i don't know if these are the bass filters in or not (two sets of inner-changeable filters, one bass and one more neutral), but if not, this is a very bassy iem. bassier than the DN-1K even, but even with the bit of muddiness, i can tell it's a better quality bass. I'm thinking these are the more neutral filters, but we'll see. if more bass comes out of these, then whoa!
  
 - without a doubt, the AX-60 is a more refined hybrid than the DN-1k or H-200. And I'm not taking anything from those two hybrids, but AX-60 is clearly a more refined sound by a good leap (really close to M-200's refinement out of the box).
  
 - notes are even thicker in the AX-60. great imaging, but i think the DN-1K still has the wider soundstage. 
  
 The AX-60 cost about $130 more than the DN-1K, but to be honest  I didn't expect it so sound much better than the Dunu (if at all). So why did I buy it? Just curiosity got the best of me, plus I had the extra funds to try it out. I love reading the opinions in head-fi, but those who know me know that my main belief is to hear it for yourself if you can (and you are really interested in a product). I just figured I'll listen to it, and if sounded like the DN-1K clone (or God forbid, worse) I would just seen it back for a refund. And I was prepared to do exactly that.

 Well, I'm not quite ready to say anything more about the sound of the AX-60 then the points I mad above, but I can tell you I have no thoughts of sending them back, and that I'm pleasantly surprised. I love when something leaps over my expectations. The AX-60 is leaping high! More impressions later.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, I'm listening via the DX50 DAP (as usual, not eqing).
  
  
 The first filters are definitely the bass filters (that bass was deep and was making female vocals a tad huskier too, although I think it will clear after some burn-in). 
  
 I am trying the second pair of filters now. Bass is still there but much less. This is a more neutral sound, but emphasis is not placed on mids (gorgeous) and highs (not harsh but pushing in that direction...you can hear extension more). Details in abundance with both filters, but hear more with the second set. The soundstage is a bit wider too with the second set of filters (still not more than the DN-1K, although sound is thicker and taller in the Astrotec. I'm surprised by that).


----------



## Vain III

So I'm guessing not anywhere as good as the KEF M200? Did you ever figure out the tip sizing for me?


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> So I'm guessing not anywhere as good as the KEF M200? Did you ever figure out the tip sizing for me?


 
  
 I didn't say that. I haven't heard them enough (and without a good burn-in) to make that assessment yet. I did state, however, that the refinement pushes more toward the M200 (especially with those bass filters in) than the other DN-1K or H-200.
  
  
 I haven't figured out your tip sizing yet. I would need to see a pic of your ear, or better yet, what size tips fit you best with other earphones you own?


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm guessing not anywhere as good as the KEF M200? Did you ever figure out the tip sizing for me?
> ...




With Monster Headphones I tend to use the smallest of the triple flange's and the smallest of the silicon/gels. With the VSD1 I used the Medium size tip only because the smallest liked to get trapped in my ear. (Pulled it out three times)

I'll look forward to the full assessment then  I'm just under the sneaking suspicion that the M200 will be the best under >200 headphone for me.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> With Monster Headphones I tend to use the smallest of the triple flange's and the smallest of the silicon/gels. With the VSD1 I used the Medium size tip only because the smallest liked to get trapped in my ear. (Pulled it out three times)
> 
> I'll look forward to the full assessment then
> 
> ...


 
  
 The small M200 tip should work for you I would think (because the M200 nozzle is so big). Even if the AX-60 proves to be as refined as the the M200, it's over $300 right now. And I've already stated on a few posts already that the M200 is the most refined earphone I've ever heard at $200 or under. That still holds true. Actually I can't think of any earphone (I've heard) under $300 that is as refined. So I think you'll be safe there.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> DIDNT have go to Nepal or mount Olympus!  "garbagebinonline" on ebay got five more vsd1 LE sets in.  now there are four, i nabbed one. looking forward to burn in them in
> and seeing if they are magical like several head-fi commentators waxed on about them enthusiastically.  build looks solid in photos on ebay.


 
  
 I snagged one as well   Now there are 2 available.
  
 I was thinking of getting another VSD1 (or VSD1S) as a backup anyway. The thing that pushed me over the edge with them (apart from the super-nova hype that Sf is flinging, and the pretty good hype that kova4a is flinging), is that I really love their form factor. The VSD1's work perfectly for me for sleeping because they are rather flush and I can lie with my head on the side with them in. So I and I can't resist having potentially even better sound for falling asleep with. Other great things: they are also built rather well (they have taken a lot of abuse from me so far). They can be worn up or down. They are great for biking (low wind resistance). They are great for using under ear muffs when cutting the lawn etc. 
  
 No brainer for me, even if they don't live up to the super-nova hype!


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> *Just when I feel like it's time to stop reading this thread, SF and TwinQY post, and my faith in humanity is restored. How could I miss out on such great interaction?*
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 Don't fall for THE HYPE doc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might get MUCH more then you had asked for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Once a Discovery boi ALWAYS a Discovery boi, you're in fo' lyfe!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and btw i am the alpha male in this twisted relationship, Twinkies is just the P........... lil' kitty cat. 
  


waynes world said:


> Just when I feel its time to start reading this thread, they post, and my faith in humanity is no more.


 
 ^ WHAT WAYNE SAID!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> As you can see from my avatar, my world just got a bit Ds*nuts* lol. Props to Sf for whipping that up for me! I take back everything I said above - my faith is restored


 
 That's some nice fresh nut you got there WAYNE. SWAG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dannybai said:


> Speaking of Gratitudes, couple of days of burn-in and man these gotta win *a golden nut award. * Very spacious sound and that bass is something else.  It actually hits quite fast and doesn't linger.  Only draw back so far is the fit.  Weird housing shape has me fidgeting all the time to get proper seal.  Incredible value at $50-60 it can had currently.  Gotta snatch these up while supplies last.


 
 Speaking of the golden nut award, AVATAR CHANGE NOW, NUTS!!!
  


peter123 said:


> My Quadbeat and Quadbeat2 just arrived, this should be interesting


 
 Can't wait to impressions HYPED!!!
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> DIDNT have go to Nepal or mount Olympus!  "garbagebinonline" on ebay got five more vsd1 LE sets in.  now there are four, i nabbed one. looking forward to burn in them in
> and seeing if they are magical like several head-fi commentators waxed on about them enthusiastically.  build looks solid in photos on ebay.
> Meanwhile, back to oldie but goodie, listening to ZERO AUDIO Carbon Bassos (Neil Young, Psychedelic Pill)  more burn in created a deeper integrated sound
> with Neils fuzz guitar must sublime on the Bassos, and good treble and mid balance making his voice actually pleasant. a true delight, and discovery thread find.  well done,
> discovery thread and DSnuts and friends!


 
 Nice, ANOTHER EASY VICTIM. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ericp10 said:


> Hybrid Goodness!! Perhaps. I haven't heard the new baby yet. We'll see.


 
 Hope they sound good ericp, have no idea what those buggers are tbh, looks pretty sweet though.
  


waynes world said:


> I snagged one as well   Now there are 2 available.
> 
> I was thinking of getting another VSD1 (or VSD1S) as a backup anyway. The thing that pushed me over the edge with them (apart from the super-nova hype that Sf is flinging, and the pretty good hype that kova4a is flinging), is that I really love their form factor. The VSD1's work perfectly for me for sleeping because they are rather flush and I can lie with my head on the side with them in. So I and I can't resist having potentially even better sound for falling asleep with. Other great things: they are also built rather well (they have taken a lot of abuse from me so far). They can be worn up or down. They are great for biking (low wind resistance). They are great for using under ear muffs when cutting the lawn etc.
> 
> No brainer for me, even if they don't live up to the super-nova hype!


 
 VICTIM COUNT: #2
  
 i be killin' it. Same reason why i got them as well WAYNE, i love the fact that you can just wear these straight down and not over the ears like gr07s. So comfy and easy.
  
 BTW i have edited A LOT of the repetitiveness of the writeup. The flow is much better and points are ironed out mo' so.......


----------



## ericp10

sf, they are another hybrid (dynamic driver and two BAs) that was rumored to be Astrotec's effort to actually try to copy the AGK K3003 and make them at a lower price. Of course, Astrotec - the company - denied they were trying to copy the sound of the K3003. And those who have heard both say the two sound nothing alike. But does that mean the AX-60 isn't a great sounding earphone? Nope, it doesn't mean that at all. Actually, these babies sound freaking fantastic, and are the fullest and most refined of the three hybrid I've heard (H-200, DN-1k, and this one). And it's like getting two earphones for the price of one, that's how different the filters make the IEM sound (hard pieces of metal that screw on and off the top of the earphone).


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> sf, they are another hybrid (dynamic driver and two BAs) that was rumored to be Astrotec's effort to actually try to copy the AGK K3003 and make them at a lower price. Of course, Astrotec - the company - denied they were trying to copy the sound of the K3003. And those who have heard both say the two sound nothing alike. But does that mean the AX-60 isn't a great sounding earphone? Nope, it doesn't mean that at all. Actually, these babies sound freaking fantastic, and are the fullest and most refined of the three hybrid I've heard (H-200, DN-1k, and this one). And it's like getting two earphones for the price of one, that's how different the filters make the IEM sound (*hard pieces of metal that screw on and off the top of the earphone*).


 

 LoL then they sound like they are built like the those AKGs. NICE!!!
  
 Two words: HOW MUCHY???
  
 edit: N/M seems like they are $300 a pop, misread it.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Astrotecs sound good, go for $329 on eBay...I assume we'll get more impressions/comparisons after burn in, hopefully


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> Oh and btw i am the alpha male in this twisted relationship, Twinkies is just the P........... lil' kitty cat.
> BTW i have edited A LOT of the repetitiveness of the writeup. The flow is much better and points are ironed out mo' so.......


 
 Hung like a dog, how unfortunate.
  
 Still reads like an autistic dog's writing, ah that flow.
 Will try and find demo units for the Gratitude in stores. 
  
 No one here with BA100 hype? 
 And not a lot of talk on the new Audio-Technica IEM lineup...


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Hung like a dog, how unfortunate.
> 
> Still reads like an autistic dog's writing, ah that flow.
> Will try and find demo units for the Gratitude in stores.
> ...


 

 At least i got something to hang, just like that nutman trophy, hoho Ds..................nuts you weak arse TMACer's ain't got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Who needs flow when you gots dat TRILL SWAG!!! Dusty stale Twinkies just wouldn't get it.
  
 Meh you need to get on the Limited Edition hustle tbh.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Hung like a dog, how unfortunate.
> 
> Still reads like an autistic dog's writing, ah that flow.
> _Will try and find demo units for the Gratitude in stores. _
> ...


 
 Yeah get a crew on that will ya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BA100, AT IEM's? Doesn't someone have to actually own one before it is "discovered"??????????????


----------



## ericp10

A comparison of the Dunu DN-100 and AX-60, if any of you guys are really good at interpreting Chinese. I think the reviewer likes the Astrotec more, but I'm not 100 percent sure.
  
  
 http://www.imp3.net/2/show.php?itemid=22362


----------



## DannyBai

Changed the avatar per Master Trolls request. That image is subject to copyright infringement per google. 

Also, I have decided to stop chasing the game and got these two earphones.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Changed the avatar per Master Trolls request. That image is subject to copyright infringement per google.
> 
> Also, I have decided to stop chasing the game and got these two earphones.


 
 :
  
  












 YOU STEPPED UP BIG TIME!! Well are they all that and a bag of chips? Worth the over $500 mark (aren't these like $1k?) ... Congrats buddy!! I've been thinking about saving for Roxanne.


----------



## Hutnicks

dannybai said:


> Changed the avatar per Master Trolls request. That image is subject to copyright infringement per google.
> 
> Also, I have decided to stop chasing the game and got these two earphones.


 

 Silly. The end is just the begining


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks Eric. 

I would have gone the Roxanne route but decided awhile back not to go customs ever again. I've had the FitEars glued for the past two days and the worries I had about the cost has disappeared. I already know what I'm getting into with the 1P2 so no worries there. Still, crazy expensive and not worth it for some which is understandable. The big mistake is to hear them so stay away from demo units.


----------



## DannyBai

It has to be the end Hutnicks because I'm broke now.


----------



## Hutnicks

dannybai said:


> It has to be the end Hutnicks because I'm broke now.


 
 Never really a concern. Money will always make itself available as soon as the next nugget starts gleaming in the eye Trust me on this I have decades worth of experience


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't recognize those iem's, Danny, can you enlighten me?


----------



## DannyBai

hutnicks said:


> Never really a concern. Money will always make itself available as soon as the next nugget starts gleaming in the eye Trust me on this I have decades worth of experience


 
 I do trust you on that and know from experience also but not as much experience as you do.  : )
  


doctorjazz said:


> I don't recognize those iem's, Danny, can you enlighten me?


 
 Tralucent 1Plus2 which is a dynamic and 2 BA's and the FitEar ToGo 334, which is 4 BA's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats Danny. Them earphones are well deserved.
  
 See this is why I don't like going to them audio shows. Don't need these ears to hear none of that. But it was futile. I had to listen to the Fostex TH900, Alpha Dogs and HD800s Hifimans at the RMAF. Why? I just had to. I am trying to block out what I heard that day.
  
 They all sounded like cheapo $10 airplane free bees.. I am telling myself.. It is a lie. All of it is a lie!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> *BTW i have edited A LOT of the repetitiveness of the writeup. The flow is much better and points are ironed out mo' so.......*


 
  
 Thank God. I can go and read it now.


----------



## DannyBai

dsnuts said:


> Congrats Danny. Them earphones are well deserved.
> 
> See this is why I don't like going to them audio shows. Don't need these ears to hear none of that. But it was futile. I had to listen to the Fostex TH900, Alpha Dogs and HD800s Hifimans at the RMAF. Why? I just had to. I am trying to block out what I heard that day.
> 
> They all sounded like cheapo $10 airplane free bees.. I am telling myself.. It is a lie. All of it is a lie!!


 
 Thank you sir and I will not look away from the discoveries since it's my favorite place on head-fi.


----------



## Hutnicks

dsnuts said:


> Congrats Danny. Them earphones are well deserved.
> 
> See this is why I don't like going to them audio shows. Don't need these ears to hear none of that. But it was futile. I had to listen to the Fostex TH900, Alpha Dogs and HD800s Hifimans at the RMAF. Why? I just had to. I am trying to block out what I heard that day.
> 
> They all sounded like cheapo $10 airplane free bees.. I am telling myself.. It is a lie. All of it is a lie!!


 

 To quote Eastwood in Unforgiven "Deserves got nothin to do with it"
  
 Alpha Dogs. mmmmmmmmmmm!
  
 $10 bucks aint a freebie in these parts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OTOH the old JetBlue phones the ones they charged 2 bucks for not the free ones, were surprisingly good.


----------



## Dsnuts

We gotta discover something serious so Danny can be tempted again!.
  
 Oh whats the point..From what I understand them 1 plus 2s sound like a chorus of angels of have descended upon your ears. Ain't no $20 Deltas gonna compete with that action.!


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Changed the avatar per Master Trolls request. That image is subject to copyright infringement per google.
> 
> Also, I have decided to stop chasing the game and got these two earphones.


 
  
 Holy. Crap.
  
 I mean, holy awesomeness! Wow - congrats Danny!
  




 What compelled you to get both?


----------



## DannyBai

I have no idea Wayne. I saw the FitEars in the FS forums with extra's for a good price and I've always wanted to hear those so just did it. The 1P2's sound was burned in my memory from the demo tour so I decided to get both and sell the one I didn't like but I think I'll have a hard time selling either. 

I just put in the Gratitudes after listening to the TG334's and still think the gratitudes are pretty sweet.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Changed the avatar per Master Trolls request. That image is subject to copyright infringement per google.
> 
> Also, I have decided to stop chasing the game and got these two earphones.


 
 HOLY SCHIIT IT'S DANNY'S COMING OUT PARTY!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 Congrats meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


hutnicks said:


> Silly. The end is just the begining


 
 ^ Who is this noob talking, do you even own any gear??? Pisssssssh, the hell outta' here with the Buddha talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dsnuts said:


> Congrats Danny. Them earphones are well deserved.
> 
> See this is why I don't like going to them audio shows. Don't need these ears to hear none of that. But it was futile. I had to listen to the Fostex TH900, Alpha Dogs and HD800s Hifimans at the RMAF. Why? I just had to. I am trying to block out what I heard that day.
> 
> They all sounded like cheapo $10 airplane free bees.. I am telling myself.. It is a lie. All of it is a lie!!


 
 LIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! IT'S ALL LIES!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Thank God. I can go and read it now.


 
 ikr, 'ish is still unreadable but thanks for bearing with me WAYNE, you're a kind soul. Here have another nut to make you whole. hoho
  
... don't know how you can run around with just one. 
  
  


dannybai said:


> Thank you sir and I will not look away from the discoveries since it's my favorite place on head-fi.


 
 Oh i see you are just gonna look down at us hype hoppin' peons with those GODLY ear bling blings of yours and snicker until you cry. T_T WHERE IS DA' LOVE MENG!!!
  
 Best to stay as far away as possible cuz i is gonna blast off this VSD1 LE hype train to MARS!!!
  
 TBH i haven't been this giddy since those JVC S500 blew my mind cuz of how great they sounded regardless of their low price, but these VSD1 LEs meng while i was listening to them i was like D'YAM, these make my JVC FX200 sound like childs play with their tuning. I am probably gonna regret writing this later on, but man these makes all the "bass" centric gears i have heard so far sound like toys. VSonic ain't playing around and these cheapo VSD1 LE is scaring the schiit outta' me already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 FAN BOI ALERT!!!
  


dsnuts said:


> We gotta discover something serious so Danny can be tempted again!.
> 
> Oh whats the point..From what I understand them 1 plus 2s sound like a chorus of angels of have descended upon your ears. Ain't no $20 Deltas gonna compete with that action.!


 
 Too late already beat you to it with the cheapo VSonics, thank god these are limited edition so you mofos are safe............. for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Get on the nut train already nutman, you're the man of the hour. C'mon don't just leave us hanging.
  
.... use it don't abuse it. Best i can do using MS Paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you can probably fine a better nut, i'll see if i can make a better one. WAYNEs turned out not bad. haha
  
 Would be soooo much easier of i had photoshop, but it will probably destroy my weak @ss crappy netbook. LMAO


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Who is this noob talking, do you even own any gear??? Pisssssssh, the hell outta' here with the Buddha talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 HEY YOU!


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks sf.  I believe that the VSD1 LE's are the real deal.  I tried to get one but was too late.  Plus I got the blings so I won't be tempted to get all the other stuff anymore.  Hope it works even if the noob Hutnicks doesn't think so.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just did a quick search, read a bit about Danny's new toys, wow! Congrats! See if this retires the headphone search for you.(Nah, always something new coming down the pike)


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> HEY YOU!


 
 OH OH OH is that a direct threat???
  
  QUOTED!!! REPORTED!!! BANNED!!!
  
 DO I SPY WHAT I THINK I SPY ON YOUR AVI???

  
... DAT SPIDER MUSTACHE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A good and fitting look for critters like you HickyNuts.
  
  


dannybai said:


> Thanks sf.  I believe that the VSD1 LE's are the real deal.  I tried to get one but was too late.  Plus I got the blings so I won't be tempted to get all the other stuff anymore.  Hope it works even if the noob Hutnicks doesn't think so.


 
 Yeah noobs like him need to understand their place tbh. Who is he to give advice here. THIS IS THE DISCOVERY THREAD!!! DON'T MESS WITH US DISCOVERY BOIS BOI!!! WE THE BIG LEAGUES, NOOBS SHEEEESH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah them blings will hold you over for a good longggggggg while, but damn thought those KEF M200s were supposed to hold you over. haha
  
 Hey if you plan to sell them, i can send the tips back to you, cuz the seller found those tips already. Thanks for the trade so i could finally hear these properly.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks doc and I'll keep the M200's sf so no biggie. 

The box cutter and the Italian Spider-Man, lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Thanks doc and I'll keep the M200's sf so no biggie.
> 
> The box cutter and the Italian Spider-Man, lol.


 

 Am i not right???

  
... the resemblance is uncanny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
... PREACH HICKEY_NICKS PREACH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Coolios glad those M200 still are good in you book. 
  
 Oh and i made ericp one as well. : P
  
... as ghetto as it gets. Literally 5 mins of MS PAINT. SWAG!!!


----------



## waynes world

Ha ha that's good Sf! MS paint nutter wizard!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ha ha that's good Sf! MS paint nutter wizard!


 

 Too much skittles WAYNE too much skittles.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote:


dannybai said:


> Thanks sf.  I believe that the VSD1 LE's are the real deal.  I tried to get one but was too late.  Plus I got the blings so I won't be tempted to get all the other stuff anymore.  Hope it works even if the noob Hutnicks doesn't think so.


 
 You do, of course, realize you are taking the word of a piece of cardboard? No doubt recycled from a heap of feminine napkin wrappers.
  


sfwalcer said:


> OH OH OH is that a direct threat???
> 
> QUOTED!!! REPORTED!!! BANNED!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nick n

oh yeah he is for sure, check out mine he just did.


----------



## kova4a

So more people will be getting the VSD1LE? I was hoping no one else will be able to get it, so I and sf could keep up the overhype and the deceitful posts. Coz that's the beauty of having an item that nobody else has - you can lie about it and people will never know. And now everyone will find out the truth. Darn it. 




  
 Btw, eric is pretty lucky that Inks is banned coz I bet he would be here now quoting Rin's measurements and bashing on the ax60.


----------



## iemguy66

i have new discovery foy You. Quite cheap one. Sporty too.
 (i wanted add pic, but i cant yet)
 Audio Technica CKX5. They are lower end sport model from sonicfuel line. They cost $45 form cdjapan.
 How they sound? Almost as good as CKS1000. Only bit harsher highs and not so big bass(but still punchy). But mids are stunning. They remind me CKN70 and CKM500.
 They are realy comfortable with that sport tips. And nozzle is 360 rotateable. Cable is standart AT - quite microphonic(can eliminate with single cable clip), but built to last for years. And they at last have included chin slider which i miss in cks and ckm iems.
 So far in SQ they are little superior to westone 2, sony xba-4, tf10, MMDT. But they are far better than vsonic vc02, se215, mh-1c and other mid tier iems.
 At $45 they are total bargain.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I think more people should try the Final Audio Design - Heaven range The Heaven IV can be had for $120 + tenso from Amazon Japan, and I think they really give other IEM's in their price range a run for the money.


----------



## doctorjazz

Been thinking about the Heaven IV or V's, see them sometimes in the For Sale section...seem to have passionate owners.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so it seems the Fidelio L2 I heard at Canjam is starting to pick up some fuel. Guys I am not kidding when I say the $300 fidelio L2 left a big impression on me even though I was listening to some of the top end headphones at the show. I kept on taking the headphone off my head because the rich sound seemed like it was coming from outside the cups. I am slated to get a review pair sometime in December from Philips but for now check out this article from Headfonia. Start saving your money.. This is no ordinary headphone. It is going to be THE headphone to get in January when they launch it world wide..The driver in this thing. I have no idea what Philips did but it is remarkable. I was very surprised how fantastic this thing sounded very expansive 3 dimensional sound.I simply can't wait to get my paws on a pair.
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/the-phenomenal-philips-fidelio-l2-feat-fidelio-m1bt-review/


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Am i not right???
> 
> ... the resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 What is wrong with you!!!? lol


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Ok so it seems the Fidelio L2 I heard at Canjam is starting to pick up some fuel. Guys I am not kidding when I say the $300 fidelio L2 left a big impression on me even though I was listening to some of the top end headphones at the show. I kept on taking the headphone off my head because the rich sound seemed like it was coming from outside the cups. I am slated to get a review pair sometime in December from Philips but for now check out this article from Headfonia. Start saving your money.. This is no ordinary headphone. It is going to be THE headphone to get in January when they launch it world wide..The driver in this thing. I have no idea what Philips did but it is remarkable. I was very surprised how fantastic this thing sounded very expansive 3 dimensional sound.I simply can't wait to get my paws on a pair.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-phenomenal-philips-fidelio-l2-feat-fidelio-m1bt-review/


 
 And how does it compare to the X1 (which I have on my ears at this moment and I absolutely love with my Zu cable - listening to my boxed-set of rock group Chicago's first 10 albums)?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a different presentation all together. From memory, the sound was actually more expansive even though the L2 is smaller headphone..It was more technical and balanced better over the X1. What Wowed me was the stage of the phones. It left a scar on me! Trust me Eric it will be money well worth spent. I have not heard anything quite like them before I heard them. The sound was amazing. I listened to them twice just to confirm what I was hearing. The Fidelio L2 represents a game changer for Philips. New developed drivers is what I was told by the engineer there at the show. I do believe this is the new direction they are going and will eventually develop a new X2. As good as the X1 is, it was the L2 that I couldn't stop thinking about since the show.
  
 I was more impressed with the L2 than the Alpha Dogs to be completely honest. But that has more to do with how I like a rich sound vs a thinner flat presentation.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> It is a different presentation all together. From memory, the sound was actually more expansive even though the L2 is smaller headphone..It was more technical and balanced better over the X1. What Wowed me was the stage of the phones. It left a scar on me! Trust me Eric it will be money well worth spent. I have not heard anything quite like them before I heard them. The sound was amazing. I listened to them twice just to confirm what I was hearing. The Fidelio L2 represents a game changer for Philips. New developed drivers is what I was told by the engineer there at the show. I do believe this is the new direction they are going and will eventually develop a new X2. As good as the X1 is, it was the L2 that I couldn't stop thinking about since the show.
> 
> I was more impressed with the L2 than the Alpha Dogs to be completely honest. But that has more to do with how I like a rich sound vs a thinner flat presentation.


 
  
  
 Cool, well the X1 has made me a fan of the Fidelio line (S2 too), so I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Mike at headfonia is like our Jude for headfi. He gets and listens to just about the best the world audio manufacturers has to offer.. He is guilty of hyping a product but he has good reason to say the L2 is comparable to many headphones hovering on the 1K range. Believe it or not compared to the other much more expensive cans I heard at the show..I would have bought the L2 right there and then if I could have.
  
 It does represent a leap in SQ for a $300 phone.


----------



## peter123

What, these Qadbeats 2 means business. I actually prefer them to my VSD1 by some margin so far. Comparing them to the S2 now!
  
 More to come about these.......


----------



## EuphonicArin

hey guys, I prepped my own picture for Nutman November


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> What, these Qadbeats 2 means business. I actually prefer them to my VSD1 by some margin so far. Comparing them to the S2 now!
> 
> More to come about these.......


 
  
 You're getting me excited... keep 'em coming!
 Still can't believe my pair hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## jwong

Anyone compared the Quadbeats2 to the Gratitudes?


----------



## peter123

jwong said:


> Anyone compared the Quadbeats2 to the Gratitudes?


 
 I've not a A-B'ed them yet but I would say that the Gratitudes are better for my preferences. I'll need to giveth QB2 some more time before I come with more impressions, The first one was jus a teaser


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I was more impressed with the L2 than the Alpha Dogs to be completely honest. But that has more to do with how I like a rich sound vs a thinner flat presentation.


 
  
 It was while reading your comments in the L2 thread, and reading the headphonia review regarding the L2, that it _really_ hit home how dangerously addictive this hobby is (and how dangerous for the wallet)!
  
 My powers of resistance against getting the L2's are already pretty much non-existent.


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I was more impressed with the L2 than the Alpha Dogs to be completely honest. But that has more to do with how I like a rich sound vs a thinner flat presentation.
> ...




This is why I take *insert random amount of months* breaks from Head-Fi. I get my headphone upgrade fix on the same cycle as I get my android phone upgrade fix.


----------



## DannyBai

Brilliant idea Vain but man it's hard to do, especially knowing the L2 will be out in a couple of months. Hopefully the X2 takes much longer than that.


----------



## Vain III

dannybai said:


> Brilliant idea Vain but man it's hard to do, especially knowing the L2 will be out in a couple of months. Hopefully the X2 takes much longer than that.




 If only I could take my own advice. I always get sucked in for a couple months when I come back. I came back to upgrade my V-Moda M80s to something new. I've already purchased the Gratitude's. Going to purchase the M200's. I'm going to be getting the Focal Spirit Ones (for basically free - shipping) and I still need to find a pair of On-Ear for my fiancee to purchase for me for Christmas; it's a Christmas Ritual that she buys me a new phone and a pair of headphones, while I buy her two pairs of expensive shoes and a very expensive purse. 

Speaking of my fiancee... she's out of town until Monday morning and I've decided I am going to rearrange everything so that when she comes back home she'll think she entered into the wrong house .


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone know anything about the Pyle PHE7AB USB DAC Headphone Amplifier? Right now on sale on Woot, usually about $250, selling for about $60 (not that I need anything like this, but if it's reasonably good, probably worth it at the price).


----------



## jekostas

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone know anything about the Pyle PHE7AB USB DAC Headphone Amplifier? Right now on sale on Woot, usually about $250, selling for about $60 (not that I need anything like this, but if it's reasonably good, probably worth it at the price).


 
  
 Pyle DACs/Amps are rebranded Fiios.  As confirmed by a Fiio rep: http://www.head-fi.org/t/570198/pyle-audio


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone know anything about the Pyle PHE7AB USB DAC Headphone Amplifier? Right now on sale on Woot, usually about $250, selling for about $60 (not that I need anything like this, but if it's reasonably good, probably worth it at the price).




What was said above + specifically I believe that model is the E7. You can also pick up an E07K on amazon for $89.


----------



## doctorjazz

Gotta go blow the leaves (otherwise known as the iem isolation test), quick comment. Decided to do quick comparison of my recent over and on ear headphones, the Pioneer HDJ-2000, Martin Logan Mikros 90, and the Beyer DT1350 (all available at discounts one place or another...the DT1350 was being sold on the auction site of Best Buy, someone got them for about $80-90, I had to to to $110. I think they may be on the discontinuation block like some of the others, has been popping up significantly below list price other sites as well). My quick rating: Beyer>ML>Pioneer. Initially liked the Pioneer, still do if listening and not comparing. It has great, palpable bass and really rocks. The highs seem rolled off, soundstage is narrow, and detail not as precise as the other 2. (there is a post on modding the Pioneer here on Head-Fi, not something I'm inclined to do, but I can see why...there is a great headphone hiding in here somewhere). The Mikros is an odd bird...it does some things incredibly well, others not so well. Start with the negatives...odd shape which some find uncomfortable. I don't mind it too much, but find I keep fidgeting with it like an iem I'm trying to get a good seal on. Little shifts bring the bass in and out of focus. Speaking of the bass, it is there, with a good edge, texture, but less in amount than the other 2. You hear it, but don't feel it. Getting the fit exactly right brings it up much more, but it's never like the Pioneer or Beyer. The positives-incredible wide/deep soundstage, black space between instruments, excellent high end, excellent mids, excellent at retrieving detail (and because of the wide stage, they don't jumble or hit you in the face...just there, can hear them without mucking up what's the main body of the music. Too much detail sometimes can obscure the main "plot line", so to speak...not here. Great texture of instruments as well (they were supposedly going for electrostatic speaker sound, think they did that well). The Beyers...so far, and they are the most recent arrival, they seem to combine the best of the other 2. Good soundstage (for a closed speaker), though not as wide as the Mikros. Great bass, detail, rhythm, space between instruments (though, again, not up to the Mikros). Also pretty comfortable, and good looking (Mikros looks nicer to me, but UMMV...Pioneers very generic. Beyers not going to wow the Beats Generation, not flashy or stylish, but not embarassing to be seen in eiher). OK, stalling my date with the leaves long enough, gonna go make some noise!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

jekostas said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anything about the Pyle PHE7AB USB DAC Headphone Amplifier? Right now on sale on Woot, usually about $250, selling for about $60 (not that I need anything like this, but if it's reasonably good, probably worth it at the price).
> ...


 
 Still a few bucks cheaper, but, as I have an X3, not worth it. Thanks


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go blow the leaves (otherwise known as the iem isolation test), quick comment. Decided to do quick comparison of my recent over and on ear headphones, the Pioneer HDJ-2000, Martin Logan Mikros 90, and the Beyer DT1350 (all available at discounts one place or another...the DT1350 was being sold on the auction site of Best Buy, someone got them for about $80-90, I had to to to $110. I think they may be on the discontinuation block like some of the others, has been popping up significantly below list price other sites as well). My quick rating: Beyer>ML>Pioneer. Initially liked the Pioneer, still do if listening and not comparing. It has great, palpable bass and really rocks. The highs seem rolled off, soundstage is narrow, and detail not as precise as the other 2. (there is a post on modding the Pioneer here on Head-Fi, not something I'm inclined to do, but I can see why...there is a great headphone hiding in here somewhere). The Mikros is an odd bird...it does some things incredibly well, others not so well. Start with the negatives...odd shape which some find uncomfortable. I don't mind it too much, but find I keep fidgeting with it like an iem I'm trying to get a good seal on. Little shifts bring the bass in and out of focus. Speaking of the bass, it is there, with a good edge, texture, but less in amount than the other 2. You hear it, but don't feel it. Getting the fit exactly right brings it up much more, but it's never like the Pioneer or Beyer. The positives-incredible wide/deep soundstage, black space between instruments, excellent high end, excellent mids, excellent at retrieving detail (and because of the wide stage, they don't jumble or hit you in the face...just there, can hear them without mucking up what's the main body of the music. Too much detail sometimes can obscure the main "plot line", so to speak...not here. Great texture of instruments as well (they were supposedly going for electrostatic speaker sound, think they did that well). The Beyers...so far, and they are the most recent arrival, they seem to combine the best of the other 2. Good soundstage (for a closed speaker), though not as wide as the Mikros. Great bass, detail, rhythm, space between instruments (though, again, not up to the Mikros). Also pretty comfortable, and good looking (Mikros looks nicer to me, but UMMV...Pioneers very generic. Beyers not going to wow the Beats crowd, not flashy or stylish, but not embarassing to be seen in eiher). OK, stalling my date with the leaves long enough, gonna go make some noise!!!!!


 
  
 Great impressions doc! Now get to work!


----------



## eke2k6

Hey guys, I'm selling my HDJ-1500 for $40 if anyone is interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/688506/pioneer-hdj-1500-please-read


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> This is why I take *insert random amount of months* breaks from Head-Fi. I get my headphone upgrade fix on the same cycle as I get my android phone upgrade fix.


 
  
  
 By the way Vain, M200 is still king of refinement for under $300 to my ears, but the AX-60 is oh so close.


----------



## peter123

I got the opportunity to pick up a pair of Onkyo ie-hf300 for $50. Are they still worth that? Anyone owing both the Onkyo's and the Gratitude's that can think of a reason not to own both?


----------



## Dsnuts

The PANASONIC HT480s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/688535/the-new-panasonic-rp-ht480#post_9944741 
  
 Freaksauce in SQ!!


----------



## doctorjazz

One fun thing about doing chores with music-often like to play on "shuffle" or whatever random play setting the player has. Often find something either I had but didn't know, hadn't listened to much, or something I haven't heard in a long time. This came on and cracked me up...

  
 Made me listen to some other stuff by this talented and silly band...
  

  
 Could go on ("Hey Little Minivan" was my next choice), but I'll leave well enough alone for now...my last posting, Eugene Chadbourne's avante-guarde Hank Williams cover, garnered rave reviews, LOL...


----------



## DannyBai

Just to give you guys another idea how small the uDac3 is:



The sound is quite good. Very spacious, good bass kick and has nice power. Might be a great alternative to something like the Dragonfly, Microstreamer or Explorer and on the cheap.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> What is wrong with you!!!? lol


 
 dunno maybe i am a bit nutty???

  
  


peter123 said:


> What, these Qadbeats 2 means business. I actually prefer them to my VSD1 by some margin so far. Comparing them to the S2 now!
> 
> More to come about these.......


 
 Hmmm interesting, keep em' coming. Great to hear that those QB2s are that nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *EuphonicArin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/43/100x100px-LS-4392cdc1_scaryprofile.jpeg[/img]
> hey guys, I prepped my own picture for Nutman November


 
 ^ LMAO obviously my skittles are nowhere near your godly levels Arin. Great job meng, keepin' it real tacky is the way of the troll. 
  
  


jwong said:


> Anyone compared the Quadbeats2 to the Gratitudes?


 
 Would like to know as well......
  


peter123 said:


> I've not a A-B'ed them yet but I would say that the Gratitudes are better for my preferences. I'll need to giveth QB2 some more time before I come with more impressions, The first one was jus a teaser


 
 Take your time meng, no rush. Everyone here got too much on their plates anyways. Appreciate all the hard work though. 
  


waynes world said:


> It was while reading your comments in the L2 thread, and reading the headphonia review regarding the L2, that it _really_ hit home how dangerously addictive this hobby is (and how dangerous for the wallet)!
> 
> My powers of resistance against getting the L2's are already pretty much non-existent.


 
 Same here WAYNE same here, btw are the pads on the L2 removable/ replaceable???
  
 Will see how those L2s play out, might have to make some moves if they live up to their hype, though i haven't read much about them. Maybe i shouldn't start. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

Today was a good day for me. Both these sound rather great.. Gotta give it up to Monster for their elaborate packaging. I can believe this packaging retailed for over $200.


----------



## 7S Cameron

When are you getting them Gratitudes sfwalcer?


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Today was a good day for me. Both these sound rather great.. Gotta give it up to Monster for their elaborate packaging. I can believe this packaging retailed for over $200.


 
 Are they blowing your mind or what?


----------



## doctorjazz

DS, I'm sure you'll update us on those Panasonics (after they've gotten the required 20 kazillion burn in hours on the Space Station)...hard day in the mines, gonna go lie down, listen to the DT 1350, later.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I can tell you guys these impress me more than the MDTs ever did..These don't have that closed in stage those had.
  
 And if your not a fan you should be.
  


 This belongs in everyones collection.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> When are you getting them Gratitudes sfwalcer?


 

 haha guess the pressure is on!!! Nah not getting them, certain brands i just don't like to support so...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad everyone is enjoying them and good looking out Cameron.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> DS, I'm sure you'll update us on those Panasonics (after they've gotten the required 20 kazillion burn in hours on the Space Station)...hard day in the mines, gonna go lie down, listen to the DT 1350, later.


 

 Ya. I am certain sound will get even better with burn in like the old HTF600s did.. Will update as I hear them..


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> haha guess the pressure is on!!! Nah not getting them, certain brands i just don't like to support so......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Resistance is futile!! Just ask mochill, I think he is having a "fun" time with them


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Ya. I am certain sound will get even better with burn in like the old HTF600s did.. Will update as I hear them..


 
 I'm curious about them as well because I want to get my dad some over-ears for Christmas. And of course the Gratitudes too!


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> Resistance is futile!! Just ask mochill, I think he is having a "fun" time with them


 

 LMAO mochill BUYS EVERYTHING regardless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't hang with the chill dood he tooo crazy. haha
  
 I am sure they are as AMAZING as everyone says. I am really not tempted whatsoever though.
  
 It's good for us all to own different gears anyways makes it much more interesting.
  
 Thanks again Cameron, appreciate the thought.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit. These for $60 and less is a steal of a deal. Don't be afraid to snag a pair fellas. They are worthy of everyone's praise.. One of the best efforts from Monster I have heard for certain.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> LMAO mochill BUYS EVERYTHING regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't like the box?


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Don't like the box?


 

 Dat box is not my cup of tea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alright enough of my troll soapbox, just have fun with it meng.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Dat box is not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Il Mostro'd out long ago. Wouldn't go there for love nor money.


----------



## sacrifice13

iemguy66 said:


> i have new discovery foy You. Quite cheap one. Sporty too.
> (i wanted add pic, but i cant yet)
> Audio Technica CKX5. They are lower end sport model from sonicfuel line. They cost $45 form cdjapan.
> How they sound? Almost as good as CKS1000. Only bit harsher highs and not so big bass(but still punchy). But mids are stunning. They remind me CKN70 and CKM500.
> ...



How do they sound compared to CKN70's?


----------



## nick n

iemguy66 said:


> i have new discovery for you. Quite cheap one. Sporty too.
> (i wanted add pic, but i cant yet)
> Audio Technica CKX5. They are lower end sport model from sonicfuel line. They cost $45 form cdjapan.
> *How they sound? Almost as good as CKS1000*. Only bit harsher highs and not so big bass(but still punchy). But mids are stunning. They remind me CKN70 and CKM500.
> ...


 
 what.
 wow  ok here is the direct link and I'll post a hi-res picture for you, they certainly do not look cheesy like a lot  of sports type models tend to...in fact niiiiiice
  
 hey next time highlight those areas lol.
 THANKS very much for the post
  
 That CDJAPAN price is half price of th'fleabay!
  
http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=38&prodID=4423


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> what.
> wow  ok here is the direct link and I'll post a hi-res picture for you, they certainly do not look cheesy like a lot  of sports type models tend to...in fact niiiiiice
> 
> hey next time highlight those areas lol.
> ...


 

 For us lowly NordAmericano's http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/14c1949f525a5460/index.html


----------



## nick n

I love how North American omits Canada for sellers..
 I'll search around some more within the besterest country on earth here..


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> I love how North American omits Canada for sellers..
> I'll search around some more within the besterest country on earth here..


 

 I'm told AT re did their website not too long ago. Obviously they wiped us out. Wonder if TwinQ had anything to do with that.


----------



## nick n

a well placed email can have nasty consequences


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> a well placed email can have nasty consequences


 

 Ain't that the truth.
  
 I wonder it old stock AT IEM's will start showing up hugely discounted.
  
 10 buck KSC75's on the deals thread for all you potential stratoKosser types.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> DS, I'm sure you'll update us on those Panasonics (*after they've gotten the required 20 kazillion burn in hours on the Space Station*)...hard day in the mines, gonna go lie down, listen to the DT 1350, later.


 
  
 Lol!
  
 But who are you trying to kid? You had a _*fun*_ day at the mines listening to your excellent tunes on excellent gear lol!


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> what.
> wow  ok here is the direct link and I'll post a hi-res picture for you, they certainly do not look cheesy like a lot  of sports type models tend to...in fact niiiiiice
> 
> hey next time highlight those areas lol.
> ...


 
  
 From that link:
  


> Music is your energy for life – the fuel for your heart and soul. SonicFuel™ headphones are specifically designed for active, daily use, to power you forward by delivering extraordinary comfort, style and an immersive listening experience that never sounds artificial, processed or filtered.  Just pure sonic goodness for the high-octane tempo of your life.
> 
> The ATH-CKX5 SonicFuel in-ear headphones feature stay-in-place fit, providing unique comfort in addition to optimal sound. The C-tip configuration nestles within the ear where it locks in place for extra stability. A 360°rotating eartip adjusts to the unique angle of your ear canal for personalized fit and improved sound isolation.


 
  
 Good marketing hype there...Sold! Seriously though, I wouldn't want a more aggressive treble than the 1k's,, so that's what I would be looking out for.
  
  
 Quote:


hutnicks said:


> 10 buck KSC75's on the deals thread for all you potential stratoKosser types.


 
  
 Everyone, just DO IT! And snag a $2 Parts Express headband to throw them on, and call it a day (just like I have done - well, sadly not lol!).


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Everyone, just DO IT! And snag a $2 Parts Express headband to throw them on, and call it a day (just like I have done - well, sadly not lol!).


 

 ^ WAYNE you wanna do it................................................ with me??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am so inexperienced, please be gentle.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ WAYNE you wanna do it................................................ with me???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is as gentle as I can be:
  
 $9.99 for KSC75's:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006B486K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 $1.99 for Parts Express headphone: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=240-015
  
 = GIANT KILLER


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> This is as gentle as I can be:
> 
> $9.99 for KSC75's:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006B486K/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


 

 Oh but you DON'T wanna kill that "GIANT" now would you, where is the "fun" in that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOU SICK screw!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How big is yours Masa' WAYNE???............ your Kosses that is. hoho


----------



## nick n




----------



## Vain III

CKX5 are looking mighty tasty. My Gratitudes aren't really "move around" headphones. So these might actually come in handy for when I'm riding my bike and don't want to listen to the on-ears or the KEF M200 (which is now in my Wishlist and I will be purchasing probably by the end of the month). Look at me making excuses for myself to buy something I really don't need. You guys are bad for me. Anyways, throw out some suggestions for what On-Ear/Over Ear my Fiancee should get me for Christmas.

Had my first true Audiophile experience today and it warmed what little heart I have left. Boogie2988 (or whatever the numbers are) was wearing a pair of JVC HA-M5Xs in his latest video and I noticed. I commented something along the lines of "Hey, I notice that you have the JVC XX Series headphones. I personally would have opted for the JVC HA-S500 as they shoot above their tier." and someone came along and said "LOL@Noticing Headphones. Seriously who notices headphones in a passing glance on youtube."

I immediately thought of you guys and knew that you also would have noticed what headphones he was wearing.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


>


 

 Shhh!!! It's alright nick please don't talk, you can join in the fun as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We aren't that picky...... judge much. : P


----------



## nick n

sfwalcer said:


> Shhh!!! It's alright nick please don't talk, you can join in the fun as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I might make that happen tonight, if i am not careful... I think I might prefer the sporty pro ones.
  
 Maybe the clip on ones, they seem a little clingy and have a more vibrant potentially piercing vocal range


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> I might make that happen tonight, if i am not careful... I prefer the sporty "pro" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 For some reason folk round here don't like the sporta's headband. I find it cheap and maleable enough to be able to bend into a great fit (plus sportas are half the porta price).  The 75's though, properly used (fitted on that same sporta band) are diabolically good. If it werent for shipping cost I might jump. (To Canadians, search the 75 on the 'zon you can actually get a cheaper deal by about 5 bucks when you factor in shipping)


----------



## nick n

the '75 driver housing must contribute to that, thinking of a driver freedom day and relocation. Now back to on topic, but I guess this cheapo bang for buck is still on topic.
  
 Often Koss has 25-30 % off sales.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> the '75 driver housing must contribute to that, thinking of a driver freedom day and relocation. Now back to on topic, but I guess this cheapo bang for buck is still on topic.


 

 Of course it is. You must have enough ort's and odds about to fabricate up some new home for liberated 75's.


----------



## waynes world

hutnicks said:


> For some reason folk round here don't like the sporta's headband. I find it cheap and maleable enough to be able to bend into a great fit (plus sportas are half the porta price).  The 75's though, properly used (fitted on that same sporta band) are diabolically good. If it werent for shipping cost I might jump. (To Canadians, search the 75 on the 'zon you can actually get a cheaper deal by about 5 bucks when you factor in shipping)


 
  
 The problem for me with the sportapro headband is that there's not enough of it. Even fully expanded, it feels too small. But yeah, just buying the sportapro's for the drivers is worth it (and exactly what I did). Slap those drivers (or the ksc75 drivers) on a parts express headband and you're done


----------



## waynes world

hutnicks said:


> Of course it is. You must have enough ort's and odds about to fabricate up some new home for liberated 75's.


 
  
 Yeah, I think that I'm gonna donate my ksc75 drivers to Nick for some diabolical experimentations lol


----------



## nick n

$18 @ futureshop but sold out. Sooner or later will get a deal.


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> The problem for me with the sportapro headband is that there's not enough of it. Even fully expanded, it feels too small. But yeah, just buying the sportapro's for the drivers is worth it (and exactly what I did). Slap those drivers (or the ksc75 drivers) on a parts express headband and you're done


 

 I actually have a small head (does it show? Theres a set up for Homo Cardboardicus if ever there was one) So the size of the band never usually is an issue.


----------



## nick n

waynes world said:


> Yeah, I think that I'm gonna donate my ksc75 drivers to Nick for some diabolical experimentations lol


 

 Only if you want them sent back in a new housing of some kind.  That'll teach you to be so considerate.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> Only if you want them sent back in a new housing of some kind.  That'll teach you to be so considerate.


 

 Back??????????? My but you *are* considerate.
Know you know why I'm not on the alpha dog tour


----------



## Vain III

Wow, you guys are whipping out the old school classics.


----------



## nick n

as in = Hutnicks used to post in here but nobody has seen him forever since that tour post... * dehydrated fossilized people in situ  waiting for review of Alpha cans 3 years later


----------



## waynes world

hutnicks said:


> I actually have a small head (does it show? Theres a set up for Homo Cardboardicus if ever there was one) So the size of the band never usually is an issue.


 
  
 Yes, your head is on the smaller side ...
  

  





  


nick n said:


> *Only if you want them sent back in a new housing of some kind.*  That'll teach you to be so considerate.


 
  
 That would work for me... I know that it would be an awesome rig!


----------



## Dsnuts

vain iii said:


> CKX5 are looking mighty tasty. My Gratitudes aren't really "move around" headphones. So these might actually come in handy for when I'm riding my bike and don't want to listen to the on-ears or the KEF M200 (which is now in my Wishlist and I will be purchasing probably by the end of the month). Look at me making excuses for myself to buy something I really don't need. You guys are bad for me. Anyways, throw out some suggestions for what On-Ear/Over Ear my Fiancee should get me for Christmas.
> 
> Had my first true Audiophile experience today and it warmed what little heart I have left. Boogie2988 (or whatever the numbers are) was wearing a pair of JVC HA-M5Xs in his latest video and I noticed. I commented something along the lines of "Hey, I notice that you have the JVC XX Series headphones. I personally would have opted for the JVC HA-S500 as they shoot above their tier." and someone came along and said "LOL@Noticing Headphones. Seriously who notices headphones in a passing glance on youtube."
> 
> I immediately thought of you guys and knew that you also would have noticed what headphones he was wearing.


 

 This is funny. When I go work out at the gym I notice people wearing headphones and earphones. I always have to have a look see. What are them folks wearing. It is kinda funny because I must be the only person in the whole place that actively look at what people are listening to.. I did see a guy use his Grados when working out. I have no idea how you can wear Grados for working out but he had them on every time working out.
  
 In fact I have no idea how anyone can wear full sized headphones while working out.I suppose if anything in your ears are not for you then that would be the only real choice but the thought of sweat all over my headphones is about a pleasant as sweat all over your favorite headphones. Lol.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> as in = Hutnicks used to post in here but nobody has seen him forever since that tour post... * dehydrated fossilized people in situ  waiting for review of Alpha cans 3 years later


 
 It never pays to sit on the porch waiting for them to show up

  
  


waynes world said:


> Yes, your head is on the smaller side ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wrong race, but nice thought.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Just to keep the flow somewhat current. Back to working with the Panasonic RP-HC 101's which would be a great phone for 1/3 the price. ( I paid essentially nothing for mine so I can afford to experiment with them)


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta jump in here. Have used the PortaPros for years-not for home listening, but for biking. I read about iems being used for good seal and blocking out of wind, makes me nervous. To me, the best thing about the PortaPros on a bike is that you CAN hear stuff around you. I  can hear cars approaching from behind, other sounds around me. Doesn't seem SAFE to not be aware of things all around you while moving at a decent speed, especially if you have to ride in traffic. It's true, you hear wind noise; this is mostly an issue on steep downhill runs. But, as a wise person once said, "life and downhills  are short, uphills are long". Usually the whoosh of downhill wind is gone in seconds, and the long climb starts, which is when I really need the music around. The PortaPros, with the thin wire band, also fit nicely under a helmet, it you wear one of those. I recently got a set of the KSC75's, but haven't tried them yet.
 End of lecture.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh Dman guys. I just plugged my 2stepdance to my X3 for the Panna euphoric session. These Panna 480s are stunning. They sound nothing like you guys would think they would sound. This is just beyond what I expected from these.  The sound is so large and in charge...
  
 These are blowing my mind fellas. No other way to put it..Amping this thing put it on another tier of sound..WOW moment brought to you by the nuts.There is no way this sound comes from a $82 phone. Just no possible way..


----------



## doctorjazz

(tried the SportaPros years ago, didn't like the feel, harder to wear under the helmet, didn't think they sounded as good as the PortaPros...but, this was a long time ago)


----------



## Hutnicks

dsnuts said:


> Oh Dman guys. I just plugged my 2stepdance to my X3 for the Panna euphoric session. These Panna 480s are stunning. They sound nothing like you guys would think they would sound. This is just beyond what I expected from these.  The sound is so large and in charge...
> 
> These are blowing my mind fellas. No other way to put it..Amping this thing put it on another tier of sound..WOW moment brought to you by the nuts.There is no way this sound comes from a $82 phone. Just no possible way..


 

 I think you're going to have to change your sig.
  
 I wonder if there will be any Black Friday deals on those.


----------



## waynes world

Doc, as long as I have my helmet rear view mirror (don't ride without it), I'm happy to have a bit more isolation with my vsd1's while riding. Having said that, a guy could do worse than listening to portapros while riding!


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds good DS, not even in the burn in oven yet...I was just reading elsewhere about the B and W P7, sounds like a great phone (not cheap!). 
 To complete my round up of the 3 recent over/on ear headphones, comfort wise, I'd rate them : Pioneers>Martin Logan>Beyer. Just sayin...


----------



## doctorjazz

Wayne,  I'd still argue being able to hear is important on the road, but I'm sure you have lots of practice doing it your way (I'm pretty into biking, road and some mountain, though a mountain bike fall and elbow fracture took me out of action this summer). Anyway, I said my piece (the bill is on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Dsnuts

Seriously my ears are standing on end!. Vocals sound AMAZING on these!. The bass is one thing but the sheer authority in the lush Deep mids is just killing it for me..I have no idea what driver they are using but I didn't expect this much depth in the sound. .It is starting to have a sweetness to them but I want to say much deeper than the ES700.. They are starting to take on the sound characteristics of my favorite portable but like a supersized ES700 in sound.! These are stupid nice sounding headphones. You guys have no idea. I hope some of you fellas join in on the Panna party. These things deserve some praise, some hype, something.. Panasonic is stepping up their game with these..
  
 Oh man I am having one wow moment to another. Sorry for Gushing a bit but damn. I figured Amping these big 50mm drivers would bring them up a bit. Man did it ever..
  
 Ya so the sound level I am hearing is blowing my mind at the moment. Just a little bit!..I don't know if Panasonic is charging too little for this sound or if other manufacturers are charging way too much for their sound. Probably a bit of both. In any case..These sound too nice..Get yourselves a pair my friends. You will thank me later..These do make me realize just how overpriced many other headphones are. Lol


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Seriously my ears are standing on end!. Vocals sound AMAZING on these!. The bass is one thing but the sheer authority in the lush Deep mids is just killing it for me..I have no idea what driver they are using but I didn't expect this much depth in the sound. .It is starting to have a sweetness to them but I want to say much deeper than the ES700.. They are starting to take on the sound characteristics of my favorite portable but like a supersized ES700 in sound.! These are stupid nice sounding headphones. You guys have no idea. I hope some of you fellas join in on the Panna party. These things deserve some praise, some hype, something.. Panasonic is stepping up their game with these..


 
 Aww, no love for the Gratitudes? That makes me sad..


----------



## waynes world

Well Ds, you motivated me to get them in my cart and click "checkout"! As usual though... DENIED! Sometimes being a Canadian is a curse...


----------



## Hutnicks

Tried this?
  
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B00E4LGYDS/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1383455086&sr=8-2&keywords=panasonic+480+headphones&condition=new


----------



## waynes world

Thanks, but then we're talking $130 (including shipping).


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> Thanks, but then we're talking $130 (including shipping)


 
 Try this. supplies are limited
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_73769_Panasonic-RP-HT480C-K-Street-Band-Headphones-Monitor-Headset-Black.html


----------



## doctorjazz

Offer still stands, if you want them, Wayne...wonder if I can order and ship to Canada


----------



## waynes world

Thanks doc! Greatly appreciated! They wont let you ship to Canada I'm pretty sure though. And to get them shipped would cost quite a lot (like $40 - much more than for iem's). 

Hutnick's: that link has potential! Thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

Really? Have you tried? I'm curious to see. Wanna PM me the address and I'll see if it can be done (or not...your call)


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> Thanks doc! Greatly appreciated! They wont let you ship to Canada I'm pretty sure though. And to get them shipped would cost quite a lot (like $40 - much more than for iem's).
> 
> Hutnick's: that link has potential! Thanks


 

 No problem.


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> Aww, no love for the Gratitudes? That makes me sad..


 
 They are sounding quite nice actually but I am just having a love fest with these new found headphones. I am glad I got them gratitudes actually. They are getting a nice beat down at the moment but right now I am all about them new Pannas.. These headphones are gonna surprise a lot of people.
  
 Not too many headphones have lushness depth and sweetness to the sounds all in one and that is the way I would describe the unbelievable mids on these headphones. The crazy thing is I don't know if this is the final sound on these. I remember the HTF600 needing at least 100 hours for their full sound to come out. I expect these to do the same. I am very encouraged in the direction they are heading. Very encouraged.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> They are sounding quite nice actually but I am just having a love fest with these new found headphones. I am glad I got them gratitudes actually. They are getting a nice beat down at the moment but right now I am all about them new Pannas.. These headphones are gonna surprise a lot of people.
> 
> Not too many headphones have lushness depth and sweetness to the sounds all in one and that is the way I would describe the unbelievable mids on these headphones. The crazy thing is I don't know if this is the final sound on these. I remember the HTF600 needing at least 100 hours for their full sound to come out. I expect these to do the same. I am very encouraged in the direction they are heading. Very encouraged.


 
 How do they sound for movies and gaming?


----------



## iemguy66

CKX5 has same sound signature as ckn70. Only differences are less mid bass and micodetails than ckn70. bass is also bit slower on ckx5. But they are realy small differences. CKX5 is exellent sport iem. There are CKX7 and 9, but i guess that they have more bass impact. because of bigger drivers and not so bright highs.


----------



## nehcrow

Dsnuts: Have you heard any top-tier models to compare the Panasonics to? Just curious! Say for example the Mad Dogs, HiFiMan planars, or even LCD-2 etc.
 Not doubting your claim that they are amazing but you made the rather bold claim that can stack up to a lot more pricier headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

Lets be realistic here. The 480s are not a $500 plus level gear. They are $82 bucks after all. Most of my headphones are double triple the cost of these and these hold their own easily against all of them including the X1s. Which is a big surprise to me. Bass wise these hang with the best of them. The Panasonics represent a new benchmark for under $100 phones. Closed phones really don't get too much better.. Sure paying $1000 plus gets you a much higher end sound over these but on the go I doubt your gonna be wearing your TH900s and LCD3s. These are made for all i devices by the way so very functional with your iphones.
  
 These have a place in my collection. With old man Winter about to throw down the snow and cold. These will make perfect Winter headies. Why walk around with your ears exposed. Might as well be surrounded by your music and keep them delicate ears toasty while being completely surrounded by your favorite tunes..I couldn't think of a better set of headphones to do this with.
  
 @Cameron will test out soon..


----------



## Dsnuts

You know I took a quick listen to the Gratitudes that is burning next to the 480s and I can understand the AT sound relation here. The upper mid range has some emphasis high lighting vocals similar to what AT does for their sound..I like the stage on these earphones.. The low end fills out nicely as well..The sound is enjoyable. I was contemplating getting the MA600s but now that I have these cheaper Gratitudes I think I will skip on them. Similar type of sound..The Gratitudes seems to have the better staging however which is a win. These will do well for a change up against my S2s MA750s and CKS1Ks.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts, did you ever have the possibility to hear the Logitech UE6000?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I owned them when they first came out..Gave them to a good buddy of mine for his birthday. He loves em. UE6000 was my favorite movie cans. Music they sound great as well. Those are a great buy when they are on sale. I think even at full retail they are worth it.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Ya I owned them when they first came out..Gave them to a good buddy of mine for his birthday. He loves em. UE6000 was my favorite movie cans. Music they sound great as well. Those are a great buy when they are on sale. I think even at full retail they are worth it.


 
 I just got a pair the other day and are really enjoying them. Now I can't stop thinking that I should have put my money on the 480s instead.......


----------



## doctorjazz

Denon AH-D320RD Urban Raver On-Ear Headphones (Red)

Me with my bargains again...anyone know these? Really cheap on NewEgg ($219 list, for $84). If it sounds any good, could make a nice holiday gift for my Beats obsessed daughter...(they're designed to appeal the same way looks wise)


----------



## abchead

peter123 said:


> I just got a pair the other day and are really enjoying them. Now I can't stop thinking that I should have put my money on the 480s instead.......


 
  
 You enjoy them but still can't stop thinking about others. Why?


----------



## waynes world

^ common head-fi affliction lol


----------



## abchead

Oic. Now make sense. : )


----------



## Vain III

abchead said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a pair the other day and are really enjoying them. Now I can't stop thinking that I should have put my money on the 480s instead.......
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> I just got a pair the other day and are really enjoying them. Now I can't stop thinking that I should have put my money on the 480s instead.......


 
  
 I like the comfort better on the UE6000s it is a bit deeper in the cups, but sound wise. I have to give it up to the Panasonics. Sound signature when isolation is turned off on the UE6000 is similar to the Panas but I want to say the UEs lack the deep full bold mids of the Panas. Treble is has a touch more shimmer on the Panas and the bass end has better control easily over the UE6000s. The UE6000 with isolation mode on is a kick in the pants for bass but ends up making them V shape in sound.  Staging is similar on both from memory but depth wise it don't get too much better than the 480s.
  
 Easy, sell off them UE6000s or gift them to a good friend like I did and grab yourself some sexy new Panasonics. Looks wise I like how understated the Panasonics are. They won't attract too much attention. The Silvers might though. I did notice the silver color sells for a bit more I have no idea why maybe cost more for silver color paint?


----------



## doctorjazz

abchead said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a pair the other day and are really enjoying them. Now I can't stop thinking that I should have put my money on the 480s instead.......
> ...


 
 A classic case...Audiophilia Nervosa. Tsk Tsk, if untreated, results in severe financial deficiency.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have to comment on the basic premise and use of this thread. It happens to be my favorite here on Head-Fi (with The Deals Thread a close second), but I think there is an underlying problem with the premise. Not that the premise is bad, mind you, but I think it gets misinterpreted (I'm as guilty of this as anyone). The tendency with "Discovery" is to be first, to go where no audiophile has gone before, to get a scoop, as they say in the news business. This is great-it means, though, that a lot of quick, first impressions get posted (it's not a discovery if you listen to it over a few months and then post). At least in my case, my initial impressions don't always last on longer term listening-there is a tendency for that "first date" crush to kick in, where you love something, and go head over heels, only to find later that your date despises football and has an annoying laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm not saying we shouldn't post quick first impressions-I'm saying when reading these, we should all be interested, but realize that it's just an early heads up. (a side point: impressions are basically opinions, and different people hear the same unit but have different opinions on it, based on their own preferences, yada yada yada). I've got iems that I would rate A better than B in early head to head comparison, but, over time, find that I pull out B more. Or, another way to say this quickly (I know, shudda done that first), "don't take it so seriously, man!"
 Just sayin...


----------



## jant71

So, D's are you then gonna try the new Panny portable HX450's as well?





 
  
 The HX250 is the lowest so why get that. Why get the HT470 instead of/or if you already have the 480. But the top model portable may just be worthwhile unlike the S660 but we already knew JVC screwed us North Americans out of the S680   Don't think Panasonic does that kind of thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am trying to contact Panasonic to have them give out some samples of their phones.. By the way fellas.. Hurry.. The Pana 480s on Amazon just dropped to $74.!! Deal! Even them silvers. Thanks to jwong for the heads up. Absolute steal of a deal at that price..
  
 This may sound crazy but I hope someone with the TH900 or TH600 gets to hear these. See what they think..Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Alright, I'll bite-looks like they might be acceptable to my daughter, listen in the meantime, LOL


----------



## jwong

Yep, Dsnuts sold me another set of headphones. Will the madness ever end?


----------



## Hutnicks

jwong said:


> Yep, Dsnuts sold me another set of headphones. Will the madness ever end?


 

 Does he offer a moneyback guarantee?


----------



## doctorjazz

The Blue posted above would probably work better for my daughter than the black or white...having second thoughts


----------



## doctorjazz

Maybe the white...


----------



## jwong

White is good. My daughter loves her white S400's.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai, did you ever try the fXD70-80 tips with the M-200? Surprisingly not bad. I kind of overlooked them because I always felt the M-200 needed a wide bore to sound its best, but not so.


----------



## doctorjazz

The 450, in purple, probably works best for my daughter, but, I hate to buy one that doesn't sound as good, plus, if she doesn't like the look, it's mind...


----------



## jwong

hutnicks said:


> Does he offer a moneyback guarantee?


 
  
 Well, Amazon does on his behalf.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai, did you ever try the fXD70-80 tips with the M-200? Surprisingly not bad. I kind of overlooked them because I always felt the M-200 needed a wide bore to sound its best, but not so.




I think I had sold those off before hand but that totally makes sense.


----------



## nick n

doctorjazz said:


> The 450, in purple, probably works best for my daughter, but, I hate to buy one that doesn't sound as good, plus, if she doesn't like the look, it's mind...


 

 Purple has always worked for girlfriends gifts colour schemes here. Most seem to like that colour. If she gets the 470 then probably could sell it here in a flash if the place doesn't have a decent 15 day return policy or anything,
 better yet try to find a store with them on the shelf and go there at same time if possible and pick it up - the purple one- saying "oh WOW no waaaay they have THESE here!?!?!? you should read the massive reviews they are getting already" and get all excited see how she reacts


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds good...I like Amazon, think I'll get the white there, go to local BB, get the purple, return it if she likes the white, keep the white if she goes for the purple. Whew!

In the meantime, 1 point game, go J-E--T-S WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!


----------



## peter123

OK guys it's about time to do a small roundup about this weeke new toys.
  
 I'm really short on time at the moment (wife and four kids combined with heavy work load and a lot of business trips in the next month make time pretty valuable in November) so I'll have to just give some brief impressions for now:
  
*Logitech UE6000 (passive mode):* 
 I bought these as a replacement for my Goldring NS1000 that unfortunately cracked the headband during a trip a while ago. My reason for getting these is for use on longer flights. I'm going to spend over 12 hours in a plane going to California in a couple of weeks so I just had to find a replacement to my former travel compagnion from Goldring. I'm not really a big fan of closed cans but they are undoubtedly very convenient in some situations. I've auditioned the UE6000 several times and always liked what I've been hearing but I have not been able to convince myself to pay the $300 that they cost here in Europe. When I found a pair on the auction site for just $125 shipped I could not resist anymore. 
  
 I really like these and I think they are going to be great for travelling. Altough the active noise cancelling on them are a joke. They have relly great passive canceling though so it should be sufficient and they are also very compact when stored in the included transport bag. Also comfort is extremely good.
  
 Soundwise they have a very warm signature with a bit of bass emphasis, They have a nice impact in the subbas but the bass do blead a little bit into the midrange. They are not very analytical and I could wish for a little bit clearer/crispier sound sometimes. They sound great with movies and typical radio music so I think they will do their work on my trips.
  
 I do think they sound way better in passive mode that with NC on but I'll guess that might change on a airplane.
  
*Logitech UE600 (aka UE SuperFi 5): *
 Picked these up for cheap from the same selller from who I bought the UE6000 and got them shipped for free in the same package. I think they might have the best midrange I've ever heard in a IEM, They are really crystal clear and have a sufficient fullness to the overall sound. However I feel that they lack in extenstions in both the treble and the bass regions. They are not bass light but I would have liked more omp in the subbass particulary, They do respond pretty good to EQ'ing so with some bass  boost the get much more satisfying. Soundstage is not more than average for an IEM.
  
 I like them way better then my XBA-1's which are comparable in both price and technology. Male voices and acoustic guitars are just magical with them so they will absolutely have their place in my collection. Isolation is average at the most and they are very comfortable when worn over the ear.
  
*LG Quadbeat:*
 These cost me $11,50 shipped on the auction site and I bought them because I was curios and won them for so cheap. Well I can say that they will be pretty tough to beat for the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The sound very crisp and natural. They are a bit bright in the overall presentation and are way to bass light to satisfy me as an allrounder but they sound great with Rage Against the Machine for example. Don't get me wrong, these are really great at the price they are sold at but there's no doubt that they have their limitations,  
  
*LG Qadbeat 2:*
 So, finally, here's the discovery of this post!
  
 While I said that the original Quadbeats do have their limitations it is far more difficult to find the limitations of the Quadbeat 2.
  
 To make a long story short: these have very, very similar sound signature to the Philips Fidelio S2, Instead of describing the sound of the QB2's I'll try to describe the difference between them and the S2's.
  
 The QB2's are a little bit brighter and the S2's has an equal tiny bit more sub bass. The result of this is that the QB2's sound a bit clearer while the S2's sounds a little bit fuller. These differences are really marginal. I don not actually think that one are better than the other but I personally prefer the extra subbass that the S2's deliver, however this may change when i get more time with the QB2's and I have no problem understanding that some people will prefer the QB2's.
  
 The S2's definatley has a better feeling physically but the QB2's does by noe means feel cheap. The housing is aluminum (I think) and the rest i plastic. The QB2's isolate better then the S2's. I've found that the Sony hybrid tips or the silicon tips ftom the Gratitudes gives me the most comfortable fit. The cable is flat and tough not as nice as the one on the S2's it's clearly better then the one on the Gratitudes.
  
 I would also like to mention that I enjoy the QB2's more then the Vsonic VSD1. As a matter of fact I like them more then most of my other IEM's.
  
 Over all I'll have to say that the Quadbeats 2 has to be one of the absolutely best value I've ever come across in a IEM!
  
 If you dont't own the S2's and would like to get a feeling about their sound go get these, if you allready own the S2's go get them anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm sorry that I don't have the time to do a more in depth review at this time. I'll come back stronger the nex time.
  
 And no, I don't like them more than the Gratitudes


----------



## peter123

abchead said:


> You enjoy them but still can't stop thinking about others. Why?


 
 Because I'm on head-fi


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I like the comfort better on the UE6000s it is a bit deeper in the cups, but sound wise. I have to give it up to the Panasonics. Sound signature when isolation is turned off on the UE6000 is similar to the Panas but I want to say the UEs lack the deep full bold mids of the Panas. Treble is has a touch more shimmer on the Panas and the bass end has better control easily over the UE6000s. The UE6000 with isolation mode on is a kick in the pants for bass but ends up making them V shape in sound.  Staging is similar on both from memory but depth wise it don't get too much better than the 480s.
> 
> Easy, sell off them UE6000s or gift them to a good friend like I did and grab yourself some sexy new Panasonics. Looks wise I like how understated the Panasonics are. They won't attract too much attention. The Silvers might though. I did notice the silver color sells for a bit more I have no idea why maybe cost more for silver color paint?


 
 Thank you, I don't like selling off so I'll guess my collection will just continue to grow.


----------



## Libertad

only 1 JVC MX10 left in stock on amazon for US buyers just as a heads up


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> I'm told AT re did their website not too long ago. Obviously they wiped us out. Wonder if TwinQ had anything to do with that.


 
 But of course.


----------



## mingamo

Got my gratitudes yesterday and i have to say they are blowing my frekin mind. By far the best sounding iems i've heard. Far outclasses my ba200's in just about everything, especially musicality and in emotion of vocals. The warmth is just right, the bass is sooo textured and the highs are great on good material. Mids are the star of the show, just great. Recommended.


----------



## bhazard

Damn these honest recommendations, now I have to try the Gratitudes too. I just got the new Panasonics, the JVC S500, and now I have to get these.
  
 Why can't I just be happy with my HE-500s and R50? lol


----------



## TwinQY

Wayne, if you ever get your hands on the Gratitudes, let me know. I tried looking for them at the Best Buy near Bellingham when I was down there yesterday, nothing, and there's a Fry's near Renton that stocks them but I'd doubt they'd have demo pairs.
  
 I mean they look worth a try but they don't look interesting enough that I would actually want to _buy_ one if you catch my drift.


----------



## mingamo

For the cost of the return shipping they are worth a try.

The issues with them are driver flex and getting that pressure just right. Too much suction makes them sound like ER-4's and too little dosent sound great either. Im not even sure if they're vented?? They isolate like no ones business. When you get the right fit, you will know it. Also, burn them in for a few hours, the highs are amazing after a little time.

Never expected this from Monster, of all companies?


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Wayne, if you ever get your hands on the Gratitudes, let me know. I tried looking for them at the Best Buy near Bellingham when I was down there yesterday, nothing, and there's a Fry's near Renton that stocks them but I'd doubt they'd have demo pairs.
> 
> I mean they look worth a try but they don't look interesting enough that I would actually want to _buy_ one if you catch my drift.


 
  
 Will do. My "potential Gratitudes" fund kinda got diverted to "spontaneous VSD1 LE purchase" fund due to the spaz cardboard hype lol. I'm still thinking about the 'tudes.... just waiting for them to go on sale for $50 on amazon.CA lol


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Will do. My "potential Gratitudes" fund kinda got diverted to "spontaneous VSD1 LE purchase" fund due to the spaz cardboard hype lol. I'm still thinking about the 'tudes.... just waiting for them to go on sale for $50 on amazon.CA lol


 

 HEY CAN I GET AT LEAST GET THANK YOU??? THANK YOU!!! SHEEEESH.


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> OK guys it's about time to do a small roundup about this weeke new toys.
> 
> I'm really short on time at the moment (wife and four kids combined with heavy work load and a lot of business trips in the next month make time pretty valuable in November) so I'll have to just give some brief impressions for now:
> 
> ...


 

 ^ And nice impressions on those QB2s, might have to try out a set it seems........


----------



## mingamo

The only thing im gonna say is: these kill ba200's which many prefer over the gr07, what the VSD1 is modeled after (sound wise).


----------



## sfwalcer

mingamo said:


> The only thing im gonna say is: these kill ba200's which many prefer over the gr07, what the VSD1 is modeled after (sound wise).


 

 Are you talking about the LG QB2s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have no idea which iem you are talking about tbh.


----------



## mingamo

sfwalcer said:


> Are you talking about the LG QB2s??? :blink:
> 
> Have no idea which iem you are talking about tbh.


 Gratitudes


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> *HEY CAN I GET AT LEAST GET THANK YOU?*?? THANK YOU!!! SHEEEESH.


 
  
 We'll see!
  
 Just kidding.... thank you! I appreciate the head's up that you gave me. I'm sure that I'm going to really like them!


----------



## sfwalcer

mingamo said:


> Gratitudes


 

 Oh N/M.


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Will do. My "potential Gratitudes" fund kinda got diverted to "spontaneous VSD1 LE purchase" fund due to the spaz cardboard hype lol. I'm still thinking about the 'tudes.... just waiting for them to go on sale for $50 on amazon.CA lol


 
 Lame cardboard strikes again. Actually I was hoping he'd not take to the LEs since his initial lackluster impressions seemed to indicate that I'd probably enjoy them a lot, then I could low-ball him (what did the quote manage to end up as, -$10 or something, wow I'm good at lowballing)
  
 Amazon.ca? It'll never happen.
  
 Anyways, yeah, let me know - I might have to pass nick some Philips so might have to start organizing a big local meet, it's about time anyways. Perfect time to meet up.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey Wayne-I actually contacted US Amazon about shipping...do have to pay if I order and ship, tell me I find out shipping when I put the order in. Up to you-they sold for $300 before being discontinued. Maybe they will be discounted somewhere that works for you (the site that had the link for the Panasonic prev discussed also has the Gratitudes, around $90 if I remember correctly). Then again, you likely have more iems than anyone can possibly need by now, if you miss out on one, you'll live (and if you try to never miss any, you're dead, at least financially)


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Lame cardboard strikes again. Actually I was hoping he'd not take to the LEs since his initial lackluster impressions seemed to indicate that I'd probably enjoy them a lot, then I could low-ball him (what did the quote manage to end up as, -$10 or something, wow I'm good at lowballing)
> 
> Amazon.ca? It'll never happen.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, let me know - I might have to pass nick some Philips so might have to start organizing a big local meet, it's about time anyways. Perfect time to meet up.


 

 So ya'll are finally screw***??? It's about damn time!!! Save and send me a copy of the "tape". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Meh your fragile sickly cat crack freak arse probably can't stand in the mere presence of these godly LEs, let along own them. HA! Don't me cry of laughter. NOOBS!!! Pissssh.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Hey Wayne-I actually contacted US Amazon about shipping...do have to pay if I order and ship, tell me I find out shipping when I put the order in. Up to you-they sold for $300 before being discontinued. Maybe they will be discounted somewhere that works for you (the site that had the link for the Panasonic prev discussed also has the Gratitudes, around $90 if I remember correctly). Then again, you likely have more iems than anyone can possibly need by now, if you miss out on one, you'll live (and if you try to never miss any, you're dead, at least financially)


 
  
 Hey doc, that was very nice of you to contact them! My guess is that the shipping would be around $20, which would put them at $80, which is still a good deal. But yeah, do I need them lol? I have managed to manufacture a function in my life for most of the iem's that I have (ie VSD1's=fall asleep, biking, yard work, H200's=gym and out and about, FX3X=netflix on tablet while on elliptical lol (great isolation), 1K's=about at home etc). If I get the 'tudes, I'm gonna have to manufacture some more functions in my life lol!
  
 Anyway, I really appreciate it. I'll let you know...


----------



## bhazard

Anyone feel like trying a new Chinese dual dynamic for ~$65?
  
 Moe-Audio SS01. Joker seems to have a pair awaiting review, and headfonics just gave it a good review:
  
http://headfonics.com/2013/11/the-ss01-b-iem-by-moe/
  
 I'm trying to get it via Taobao, unless someone knows a better supplier for the US.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Anyone feel like trying a new Chinese dual dynamic for ~$65?
> 
> Moe-Audio SS01. Joker seems to have a pair awaiting review, and headfonics just gave it a good review:
> 
> ...




Those are the ugliest and clunkiest looking headphones I have ever seen. It looks like two stacks of the button batteries held together by black electric tape.


----------



## Zalithian

vain iii said:


> Those are the ugliest and clunkiest looking headphones I have ever seen. It looks like two stacks of the button batteries held together by black electric tape.




Binocuphones. For those times when you really need to see with your ears.


----------



## Hutnicks

vain iii said:


> Those are the ugliest and clunkiest looking headphones I have ever seen. It looks like two stacks of the button batteries held together by black electric tape.


 

 The price would indicate they did not emply the OVO design team


----------



## Vain III

hutnicks said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the ugliest and clunkiest looking headphones I have ever seen. It looks like two stacks of the button batteries held together by black electric tape.
> ...




 I buy some ugly headphones myself. I personally think the FX40's were ugly, but I loved the way they sounded, but from a designers viewpoint those things are just trailer trash chic. I hope they sound mighty impressive.


----------



## Hutnicks

vain iii said:


> I buy some ugly headphones myself. I personally think the FX40's were ugly, but I loved the way they sounded, but from a designers viewpoint those things are just trailer trash chic. I hope they sound mighty impressive.


 

 Hell with that. Get yerself a can of hammertone copper and you got yerself Steampunk


----------



## Vain III

zalithian said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the ugliest and clunkiest looking headphones I have ever seen. It looks like two stacks of the button batteries held together by black electric tape.
> ...


----------



## Vain III

hutnicks said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > I buy some ugly headphones myself. I personally think the FX40's were ugly, but I loved the way they sounded, but from a designers viewpoint those things are just trailer trash chic. I hope they sound mighty impressive.
> ...


----------



## TwinQY

bhazard said:


> Anyone feel like trying a new Chinese dual dynamic for ~$65?
> 
> Moe-Audio SS01. Joker seems to have a pair awaiting review, and headfonics just gave it a good review:
> 
> ...


 
 Looks moe.
  
 I think it looks novel and endearing, I saw tomscy2000 link it on another thread (can't remember which one), and the pictures on the main site look a heck of a lot better than the Headfonics one.
  
 Did you try emailing them, they were on my backlog for inquiries so I was about to myself.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> Looks moe.
> 
> I think it looks novel and endearing, I saw tomscy2000 link it on another thread (can't remember which one), and the pictures on the main site look a heck of a lot better than the Headfonics one.
> 
> Did you try emailing them, they were on my backlog for inquiries so I was about to myself.


 
 They have a flash email link that doesn't work for me.
  
 I was able to use a Taobao service to place an order. It'll end up costing $10-15 more, but I'm impatient.
  
 They say it's based on the fxt90, and designed to improve upon it, so I'm intrigued. Especially for $60.
  
 The Somic MH407 I just got sounds better than the A161P I had, so I'm hoping for the same turnout.


----------



## TwinQY

moe-audio@gg.com, I tried and it sent, not sure if they got it though.
  
 Fair enough, heck if someone was offering to do a DIY build for me that'd be around the price I'd likely pay anyways.
  
 The Somics look exactly the same though, do they really sound better?


----------



## airomjosh

twinqy said:


> moe-audio@gg.com, I tried and it sent, not sure if they got it though.
> 
> Fair enough, heck if someone was offering to do a DIY build for me that'd be around the price I'd likely pay anyways.
> 
> The Somics look exactly the same though, do they really sound better?


 
 it should be moe-audio@qq.com


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HEY WAYNE, i like how you have adapted each iem to a specific purpose.  way to go, innovative thinking
 and to have to discover a new niche for every iem is brilliant challenge.!
 so far, regarding the GRAT EE TUDES, i have found them very useful at high volume for listening
 while doing a gratitude meditation, watching professional football with the sound off, and petting a cat in
 the middle of the night.  also good for testing out different amp inlfuences on output of x3 and db50.
 could lead to a new threat, i mean thread,  "discovery of new purposes for iems.." or something like that.
 keep innovating, i love it!   i think this thread needs deeper sillYosoophy, great start!


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> moe-audio@gg.com, I tried and it sent, not sure if they got it though.
> 
> Fair enough, heck if someone was offering to do a DIY build for me that'd be around the price I'd likely pay anyways.
> 
> The Somics look exactly the same though, do they really sound better?




Yep. I tried the both out at the same time. The specs are different.

The Somic has less aggressive treble, and slightly deeper bass extension. I feel like its an improvement on the A161P, but still too bass light for me compared to what my R50 can do.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> HEY WAYNE, i like how you have adapted each iem to a specific purpose.  way to go, innovative thinking
> and to have to discover a new niche for every iem is brilliant challenge.!
> so far, regarding the GRAT EE TUDES, i have found them very useful at high volume for listening
> while doing a gratitude meditation, watching professional football with the sound off, and petting a cat in
> ...


 
 I think something great is going to come out of this...how about Gratitudes for brushing teeth? That's a great time for good isolation! What's a good iem for eating breakfast? Hate listening to that snap, crackle, pop, maybe the Gratitudes work here? So many possibilities, the more we come up with, the more different headphones you need to have to cover them, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Monsters are great for chugging beer...)


----------



## doctorjazz

Time to find my falling asleep iem's, night night...


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > HEY WAYNE, i like how you have adapted each iem to a specific purpose.  way to go, innovative thinking
> ...




Man the Gratitudes isolate like it's no bodies business. They seal so well that it can destroy the sq sometimes.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Can anyone tell me how the Gratitudes pair with the X3?


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Gratitudes pair with the X3?


 
 It does pair very well


----------



## doctorjazz

I use them with the X3 all the time, with and without an amp, sounds great.


----------



## vic2vic

doctorjazz said:


> I use them with the X3 all the time, with and without an amp, sounds great.


 
  
 Same here. Gratitude are the best IEMs I got this year (I'd say a bit better than VSD1 LE). Still struggling a bit to find the right tip, but when the seal is there, they sound just great.
 And yes, they are amazing out of Fiio X3.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> Can anyone tell me how the Gratitudes pair with the X3?


 
 they sound good out of the x3, but better with a good headphone amp in the loop.
 but they really shine with XD50, much better really, and with a good amp in that loop
 they are reference class! (e.g. a ray samuels amp).  hallucinatory.  as DS nuts pointed
 out more flat response phones sound better with with the x3 and warmer ones with the DX50
 its really true, and worth the investment in the DX50 if you have the X3 and want to brining out
 the best in phones like the cks1000s and gratitudes....its not a subtle difference, its a magical
 synchroniicty difference....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I think something great is going to come out of this...how about Gratitudes for brushing teeth? That's a great time for good isolation! What's a good iem for eating breakfast? Hate listening to that snap, crackle, pop, maybe the Gratitudes work here? So many possibilities, the more we come up with, the more different headphones you need to have to cover them,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what IEMS are best for drinking wine and eating swine? (lm talking bbq, which is a huge field for applying earphone technology to!! of course i do need some for in the shower
 and underwater....seeriously folks, this is unexplored territory!


----------



## Hutnicks

drbluenewmexico said:


> what IEMS are best for drinking wine and eating swine? (lm talking bbq, which is a huge field for applying earphone technology to!! of course i do need some for in the shower
> and underwater....seeriously folks, this is unexplored territory!


 

 It's not so much the IEM itself. You need to tip roll to find a "cheesy consistency"


----------



## 7S Cameron

nierika said:


> they sound good out of the x3, but better with a good headphone amp in the loop.
> but they really shine with XD50, much better really, and with a good amp in that loop
> they are reference class! (e.g. a ray samuels amp).  hallucinatory.  as DS nuts pointed
> out more flat response phones sound better with with the x3 and warmer ones with the DX50
> ...



I had a feeling that they would pair better with the DX50. I'm trying to figure out if I should purchase the X3 or the DX50. At the moment I don't wanna purchase both of them so I'm trying to figure which one would be the best. I'm leaning toward the X3 right now because it would make my AD900X sound amazing


----------



## ericp10

So what is about the Gratitude many of you are digging so much? Bass? Mids? Highs? Thickness of notes? I'm resisting still (AX-60 is really shining for me) but curious.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> I had a feeling that they would pair better with the DX50. I'm trying to figure out if I should purchase the X3 or the DX50. At the moment I don't wanna purchase both of them so I'm trying to figure which one would be the best. I'm leaning toward the X3 right now because it would make my AD900X sound amazing


 
 Since I don't have the DX50 I cannot make any comparision but I trust Doc's impressions. That being said I really love the Gratitudes with the X3 so it won't be a miss match that's for sure. I'll guess it's also a matter of personal preferences (as always).


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> So what is about the Gratitude many of you are digging so much? Bass? Mids? Highs? Thickness of notes? I'm resisting still (AX-60 is really shining for me) but curious.


 
 They've got big quality bass with a lot of texture while still sounding very open and wide. The sound is just aggressive enough to have a good sound without hurting your ears. Cymbals have a little bit of a fizz to them, but they sound amazing and clear. The vocals are as if JVC and AT had a baby. They are throaty and deep while being whispery and sweet. Female vocals still edge out male vocals slightly though. I like the sound because it is bright and warm, it's definitely not neutral it is very colored. It does remind me of Audio Technica in a lot of ways. It's like everything is forward while still retained depth, width, and openness which is what is really blowing my mind.


----------



## peter123

After spending the weekend with my new phones I just put in the Gratitudes again, I really love the sound signature of these babies!


----------



## 7S Cameron

peter123 said:


> After spending the weekend with my new phones I just put in the Gratitudes again, I really love the sound signature of these babies!


 
 I know. I mean I really love my AD900X and CKN70s, but after listening to those for a while then putting my Gratitudes in it makes me realize how amazing they are.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> They've got big quality bass with a lot of texture while still sounding very open and wide. The sound is just aggressive enough to have a good sound without hurting your ears. Cymbals have a little bit of a fizz to them, but they sound amazing and clear. The vocals are as if JVC and AT had a baby. They are throaty and deep while being whispery and sweet. Female vocals still edge out male vocals slightly though. I like the sound because it is bright and warm, it's definitely not neutral it is very colored. It does remind me of Audio Technica in a lot of ways. It's like everything is forward while still retained depth, width, and openness which is what is really blowing my mind.


 
 I LOVE that statement, "its as if JVC and  AT had a baby"  thats a golden nut quote!!!  very nice description 7S Cameron,
 excellent writing! and a very accurate assessment. giving gratitude for the gratitudes gratefully!
  
  the X1 and Gratitudes  were pleasant,
 but its the DX50 and Gratitudes that made me hallucinate and lose time and space......


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

Hello my friends; 
 I'm in a dilemma right now. I'm mostly listening trance and EDM, while I was buying Audio Technica CKS77x (which is very suitable for trance I guess) I saw this Zero audio Basso DX210 and I can't decide now which one is a better choice for trance music. Can you compare this iems for me I would be very grateful. Also I'm open to different iem suggestion. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mingamo

What makes them even cooler is that you kind of get 2 iems depending on your seal. If you shove them way deep they sound like balanced armatures and a correct seal makes them full of amazing everything but less analytical.


----------



## DannyBai

xpro_metheusx said:


> Hello my friends;
> I'm in a dilemma right now. I'm mostly listening trance and EDM, while I was buying Audio Technica CKS77x (which is very suitable for trance I guess) I saw this Zero audio Basso DX210 and I can't decide now which one is a better choice for trance music. Can you compare this iems for me I would be very grateful. Also I'm open to different iem suggestion. Thank you so much in advance.


 
 Although the CKS77X is a bass monster and does well with EDM, I'd go with the Basso's, Gratitudes, Nuforce NE700, RHA MA-600 to name a few.  Those have bass but also are smoother and the bass doesn't distract the rest of the sound.  The 77X's can be a bit fatiguing after a short while of listening also.  I guess it depends on how much bass you need


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

dannybai said:


> Although the CKS77X is a bass monster and does well with EDM, I'd go with the Basso's, Gratitudes, Nuforce NE700, RHA MA-600 to name a few.  Those have bass but also are smoother and the bass doesn't distract the rest of the sound.  The 77X's can be a bit fatiguing after a short while of listening also.  I guess it depends on how much bass you need


 
 I want a good sub-bass and tight bass cause this is very important part of EDM. I'm not a basshead so I want good mids and highs ofcourse maybe I can call this type "bassy audiophile sound" Just the important thing is my ears are very sensitive for edgy highs. I hate sibilance issue cause trance already has so much high frequencies.


----------



## waynes world

^ Price range? 
  
 As per our PM's, you also expressed interest in the VSD1's (which I endorse). Although you may want to look at the VSD1S's or even VSD1 LE's. See that VSD1 link provided.
  
 The Monster Gratitudes should be considered also.


----------



## DannyBai

xpro_metheusx said:


> I want a good sub-bass and tight bass cause this is very important part of EDM. I'm not a basshead so I want good mids and highs ofcourse maybe I can call this type "bass audiophile sound" Just the important thing is my ears are very sensitive for edgy highs. I hate sibilance issue cause trance already has so much high frequencies.


 
 Basso's are about the least offensive earphones out there and sounds really good with EDM and just about anything else.  Sub-bass is really excellent and not much mid-bass presence.  I wouldn't call the bass tight but it's not too bad.  Gratitudes would be another good one.  Bass has more texture and is faster.  The Zero Audio Tenores are along the lines of the Basso's but has tighter bass and is slightly more aggressive over the Basso's.  Come to think of it, I think the Tenore's might fit your description better.  I would recommend the Gratitudes but sometimes there's an edginess in the vocal region.  I'm quite sensitive to that but it really hasn't bothered me with this pair.  Many of the Audio Technica earphones tend to bother me with that and the CKS77X is borderline for that.


----------



## xPro_MetheuSx

waynes world said:


> ^ Price range?
> 
> As per our PM's, you also expressed interest in the VSD1's (which I endorse). Although you may want to look at the VSD1S's or even VSD1 LE's. See that VSD1 link provided.
> 
> The Monster Gratitudes should be considered also.


 
  
 for now I limited the range by 75 USD (max 100 USD) cause I have also Sennheiser amperior. Do you think that VSD1 has enough sub-bass / bass for trance music? and also I read that vsd1s has more treble than regular vsd1 this can be a problem for me I don't know.
  


dannybai said:


> Basso's are about the least offensive earphones out there and sounds really good with EDM and just about anything else.  Sub-bass is really excellent and not much mid-bass presence.  I wouldn't call the bass tight but it's not too bad.  Gratitudes would be another good one.  Bass has more texture and is faster.  The Zero Audio Tenores are along the lines of the Basso's but has tighter bass and is slightly more aggressive over the Basso's.  Come to think of it, I think the Tenore's might fit your description better.  I would recommend the Gratitudes but sometimes there's an edginess in the vocal region.  I'm quite sensitive to that but it really hasn't bothered me with this pair.  Many of the Audio Technica earphones tend to bother me with that and the CKS77X is borderline for that.


 
  
 I saw that some of reviews on Amazon say that Gratitudes has too much treble sometimes. This can be a deal breaker for me cause as I said I'm looking for smooth but detailed trebles. And do you think that Basso would be better choice over cks77x? Not only bass section I mean in terms of all features of sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't have the D50 for comparison...use the X3 pretty exclusively, most of the time with Cardas line out cable into ALO National...this is a more neutral combo than the X3 is alone. It's not that bad with the X3 and Gratitudes directly, but sing with the amp. AT CKS 1K's sound downright bad through X3 alone, great when connected to the amp. Of course, it means lugging aroung a bigger rig, but doesn't bother me, still pocketable. We have gone over this ground before...The weak link imo of the X3 is the amp section. I did compare the Gratitudes with and without the ALO amp, the sound is perfectly enjoyable to my ears straight out of the Fiio, but does go up a notch amped. Stage widens, more silence between instruments, better focus on instruments. Still, can groove to the music without it with the Gratitudes. As mentioned, the AT 1K's are a different story, can't listen to them without the amp, muddy, confused with the X3 alone.
 I like the Tenore, to respond to the above questions, very comfortable (to me) as well, more so than many of the others mentioned that I've tried, including the Gratitudes (sound good, too, crazy wide soundstage. Can't see what the issue is with the Monsters, though. They are $300 iem's that are available (now that they are being discontinued) for about $60 on Amazon US. I've killed more than that on so-so dinners! Movies for 2 here cover half that (eat, park, baby sit as part of the movie night, you've spent more). Even if you decide you hate them, they have a phone mike, make a nice, not exhorbitant present for someone (thinking of getting some for holiday gifts).
 just sayin...


----------



## doctorjazz

I did note the slightly tizzy high end earlier (see my comparison with the Philips S2), don't find it objectionable, but it is there. If you're really sensitive, may be an issue. Won't find that with the Tenores.


----------



## DannyBai

xpro_metheusx said:


> for now I limited the range by 75 USD (max 100 USD) cause I have also Sennheiser amperior. Do you think that VSD1 has enough sub-bass / bass for trance music? and also I read that vsd1s has more treble than regular vsd1 this can be a problem for me I don't know.
> 
> I think both the D1 and D1S will have enough bass. The S has slightly more treble but it's not sibilant. The two sound very similar so either would be good.
> 
> ...




I think the Basso would be a much better choice. The 77X isn't one of the better AT phones. It's fun for a short while and that's about it. The Gratitude is a great buy and treble isn't a deal breaker. It has good sparkle without getting to that piercing point. The safest and recommended bet would be the Basso or Tenore from me.


----------



## oMalakai

I just want to share some opinions and write a little review.
 Everybody knows the SHE-3580 / 3590 and I do too, I loved them until the cable died, so, I had to buy a new pair, but they didn´t have any on stock, only the SHE-3500.
  
*Philips SHE-3500*
  
_Overall :_ Like the 3590, but with a less bass, better treble, and better soundstage.
  
_Construction :_ The only improvement that you can "see", it´s the tips, they are thicker and I will include some pics tomorrow. I always read complaints about how useless the stock tips were for some people, so, it´s a nice touch. Overall, they look the same, but the metal grill is now something like a "cloth".
  
_Sound :_ It´s pretty different compared to the 3590. Bass is still there, with nice amounts of sub bass, but more controlled. I recommend using them with a Bass Boost preset or something, and they will sound pretty nice. Treble is the biggest difference, if the 3590 were a bit dark, or veiled, this things are pretty bright. Even with a Bass Boost thing, they will keep sounding bright, maybe too much sometimes, but everything sounds more detailed.
 Soundstage is better IMO, I can hear easily the panning effects on the songs, and everything sounds with more separation, sounds wider than the 3590, and that is pretty nice. They could have improved the cable maybe, but the sound is still good and i´m enjoying them a lot now. Treble is not AMAZING, but at least you can hear it easily, it´s a bit harsh sometimes. MIds are still recesed, but it shouldn´t be a problem for peeps that like the V-Shape signature. Overall, I recommend them, basically the best at the price. they doesn´t sound at all like cheap IEM´s.
  
 P.D : My first pair was defective, it didn´t have bass at all, but, I convinced the seller and he gave me a new working pair.


----------



## nick n

Thanks for taking the time to post those impressions. Maybe the highs will tone down after a brief period, or at least foam tips might help that.


----------



## oMalakai

nick n said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post those impressions. Maybe the highs will tone down after a brief period, or at least foam tips might help that.


 
  
 Well, I have been using them for hm, around 40 hours so I don´t think that they are going to change, but they are fine. I don´t have problem with the stock tips, but i´m using them with a small pair of Sony Hybrids. Not sure about foam tips, but I actually like the amount of treble, at least I can be sure that i´m not going to need to EQ up the High frequencies.


----------



## sfwalcer

xpro_metheusx said:


> Hello my friends;
> I'm in a dilemma right now. I'm mostly listening trance and EDM, while I was buying Audio Technica CKS77x (which is very suitable for trance I guess) I saw this Zero audio Basso DX210 and I can't decide now which one is a better choice for trance music. Can you compare this iems for me I would be very grateful. Also I'm open to different iem suggestion. Thank you so much in advance.


 
  
 +


xpro_metheusx said:


> for now I limited the range by 75 USD (max 100 USD) cause I have also Sennheiser amperior. Do you think that VSD1 has enough sub-bass / bass for trance music? and also I read that vsd1s has more treble than regular vsd1 this can be a problem for me I don't know.
> 
> 
> I saw that some of reviews on Amazon say that Gratitudes has too much treble sometimes. This can be a deal breaker for me cause as I said I'm looking for smooth but detailed trebles. And do you think that Basso would be better choice over cks77x? Not only bass section I mean in terms of all features of sound.


 
 ^ From what you have posted the VSonic VSD1 Limited Editions would be perfect for your needs. Looks like this seller still have some sets but others have reported having problems ordering them for some reason.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1125#post_9949293
  
 The regular VSD1 is good but there are some peakiness here and there which might be problematic for you. So the most safe bet are the Bassos and the NuFroce NE700s, though a lot of people have reported driver flex issues with the Bassos which can affect their sound, so just a heads up on that.
  
 If you are able to order those VSD1 LEs from that site, do it without any hesitation cuz they are THAT much better/ more refined than all of the iems that you have considered, besides the Grads cuz i haven't heard them so wouldn't know how they compare.
  


omalakai said:


> I just want to share some opinions and write a little review.
> Everybody knows the SHE-3580 / 3590 and I do too, I loved them until the cable died, so, I had to buy a new pair, but they didn´t have any on stock, only the SHE-3500.
> 
> *Philips SHE-3500*
> ...


 
 ^ Thanks for the impressions, i am sure joe is drooling somewhere just looking at these delicious SHE Candies. haha
 Still haven't tried these classic SHEs yet, maybe someday when i am feeling adventurous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Good job in getting the seller sending you a new set. Work it meng.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> I think the Basso would be a much better choice. The 77X isn't one of the better AT phones. It's fun for a short while and that's about it. The Gratitude is a great buy and treble isn't a deal breaker. It has good sparkle without getting to that piercing point. The safest and recommended bet would be the Basso or Tenore from me.


 
 I take it that's a HE-500 in your profile, DannyBai?
 How are you liking them?


----------



## 7S Cameron

So, what's the best sub $100 BA IEM?


----------



## MrEleventy

I like the hf5.


----------



## MrEleventy

FA dba02/brainwavz dba02 if you can stretch it. It's not warm what so ever. So be warned


----------



## Dsnuts

My vote would be the xba 3


----------



## DannyBai

nehcrow said:


> I take it that's a HE-500 in your profile, DannyBai?
> How are you liking them?


 
 That's been the one piece of gear I've kept the longest so I like them a lot.


----------



## TwinQY

<$100 BAs - the Aurvana 3, ADDIEM, and the UE600s get nowhere near the cred that they should, fantastic sounding units. 
 Would mention the A161p as well, but a Somic lookalike was mentioned a few pages back by bhazard, looks intriguing. 
 Of course the discontinued PFE012 would be one of my all-time favourites, just from the sound sig alone.
  
 Speaking of <$100 BAs - If anyone ever get their hands on a Star Micron OEM/clone of the PH-001A. (ER6i, possibly the Kenwoods) with the RBB-04A-PS/RBB-04C2-PS/RBB-04F-PS/any and all Star BAs, they need to be brought back from the grave.
  
Speaking of <$100 BAs, still no talk on the ANYMODES, now it's getting ridiculous that they've not replied to any of my emails once. And _still_ no talk on the new AT BAs on here, what is this, some sort of sick April Fool's joke?


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> <$100 BAs - the Aurvana 3, ADDIEM, and the UE600s get nowhere near the cred that they should, fantastic sounding units.
> Would mention the A161p as well, but a Somic lookalike was mentioned a few pages back by bhazard, looks intriguing.
> Of course the discontinued PFE012 would be one of my all-time favourites, just from the sound sig alone.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Think all the interest has been sucked by those new Sony hybrids therefore, ATs BAs doesn't seem all that appealing cuz hybrids are ALL the rage these days durrr!!!
  
 So the jokes on you for being ignorant of this trend/ bandwagon. Oh and the only one that is sick here is your custom title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SICK!!! CAT!!! CRACK_ER!!! DESTROYED!!!


----------



## TwinQY

It's just that you'd expect more from the peeps who popularized A-T after A-T after A-T. Not even a pulse, not one bit.
 And the Sony Hybrid talk has been simmering down a lot ever since those impressions.
  
 Anyways, anyone willing to make the jump yet? Even the main IM thread isn't as hot on them as I would have thought it to have been. 
 Although, just from the looks of the photo, the cable seems thin, and the connector exit at that angle seems very lacking in ergonomic foresight.
 But if you're not into the BAs, dual dynamics in the IM-70, I mean that's just begging for Radius/Brookstone + R3 comparison write-up.
  
 KICKED!!! TACKED!!! REDACTED!!! DEYODELED!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> It's just that you'd expect more from the peeps who popularized A-T after A-T after A-T. Not even a pulse, not one bit.
> And the Sony Hybrid talk has been simmering down a lot ever since those impressions.
> 
> Anyways, anyone willing to make the jump yet? Even the main IM thread isn't as hot on them as I would have thought it to have been.
> ...


 

 ^ Ehhh are you sure those are released already??? Maybe YOU should hop on it tell us how it compares oh great all knowing Super Twinkies!!!
  
 But i sense that those super powers of yours are slowly withering away, like those creamy fillings has been sucked dry or something. Poor thing, you need that Help Thread back ASAP to stay "fulfilled." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So on that note WORK TWINKIE WORK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those ATs are calling your name.
  
 DEHYDRATED!!! TWINKIES!!! HOLLOWED!!! CRACKED!!!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Just popped back in to say Hi guys!


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> Just popped back in to say Hi guys!


 

 Knew those blue Philips SEX_SHEs would jail bait joe back. hoho
  
 I like that hat of yours joe, I LIKE IT A LOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh i see it is an in house head-fi brand nice. : P


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sfwalcer said:


> Knew those blue Philips SEX_SHEs would jail bait joe back. hoho
> 
> I like that hat of yours joe, I LIKE IT A LOT!!!
> 
> Oh i see it is an in house head-fi brand nice. : P




Wait what? What SEXSHEs? :blink:


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> Wait what? What SEXSHEs?


 

 Obviously someone doesn't read the discovery thread. FOR SHAME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-monster-gratitudes-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/16335#post_9951077
  
 Your person babies in blue. HE HE HE


----------



## nick n

Grabbing some asap.
  
 " ...i'll be there " - Tim Heidecker


----------



## Joe Bloggs

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=612980512092819&set=a.407021432688729.95967.261372647253609&type=1&theater

So guys, check out my intro post on the Facebook FiiO page? The troll is strong in this one...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

omalakai said:


> I just want to share some opinions and write a little review.
> Everybody knows the SHE-3580 / 3590 and I do too, I loved them until the cable died, so, I had to buy a new pair, but they didn´t have any on stock, only the SHE-3500.
> 
> *Philips SHE-3500*
> ...




Omg! They come with blue tips? I'm so getting this pair! But when I bought mine the tips were red D:


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=612980512092819&set=a.407021432688729.95967.261372647253609&type=1&theater
> 
> So guys, check out my intro post on the Facebook FiiO page? The troll is strong in this one...


 

 ^ Ehhh i only speak engrish joe help!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  ... or gif_lingo.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Grabbing some asap.
> 
> " ...i'll be there " - Tim Heidecker


 
 Whatcha' talkin' about nick??? Those Philips SHEs???
  


joe bloggs said:


> Omg! They come with blue tips? I'm so getting this pair! But when I bought mine the tips were red D:


 
 Told ya' it's SEX_SHEed Philips.... dat blue pill. hoho


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Just picked up the Hippo VB, its definitely still a contender for best bass-head earphones, it easily has the most bass slam and definition I have ever heard (at the same time!), and without the bass bloat of some of the modern earphones from Sony and AT. Also has the nicest treble I have heard on a bassy earphone, its not sibilant, splashy or tizzy, nor is it laid back, veiled or smooth, its basically perfectly extended balanced treble. Mids are only a bit recessed and sound a bit smooth, but I wouldn't say sound veiled as vocals are still clearly very defined. Hippo gets my vote for a bass-head. I'm also getting in the Wooduo 2 soon, which I think will be very similar to the hippo.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Whatcha' talkin' about nick??? Those Philips SHEs???
> 
> Told ya' it's SEX_SHEed Philips.... dat blue pill. hoho


 

 Not sure I like the whole idea of Grave Sound though


----------



## nick n

the cheapo 3500 if they are around, and i don't get disillusioned by the time i see them. there are other colours  hopefully
  
 Grave Sound?


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Not sure I like the whole idea of Grave Sound though


 

 This simp cardboard box can't assist you there meng, think this calls for those Twinkies tbh.
  
 Plus i ain't Canadian so your colloquial cryptic talk is over my head.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hutnicks said:


> Not sure I like the whole idea of Grave Sound though:eek:




Must sound awesome with death metal


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> Must sound awesome with death metal


 

 Did you say Death Metal???
... COOOOOOOOOOOOBRA!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Did you say Death Metal???
> ... COOOOOOOOOOOOBRA!!!





 I'm reporting that post as threatening!


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> I'm reporting that post as threatening!


 

 Pisssh Canadians, interpret it as you wish. We all know ya'll are ULTRA anal/ PC so.......... figures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let loose and live a little.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Pisssh Canadians, interpret it as you wish. We all know ya'll are ULTRA anal/ PC so.......... figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Death metal would be a lot more tolerable if every singer wasn't striving to sound like every other singer. Besides that having a swastika aside Changs flag just pisses me off no end.


----------



## peter123

twinqy said:


> <$100 BAs - the Aurvana 3, ADDIEM, and the UE600s get nowhere near the cred that they should, fantastic sounding units.
> Would mention the A161p as well, but a Somic lookalike was mentioned a few pages back by bhazard, looks intriguing.
> Of course the discontinued PFE012 would be one of my all-time favourites, just from the sound sig alone.
> 
> ...


 
 With what source do you prefer the UE600 the most? I just got them last week and while I really enjoy them mids and the overall soundsignature on them I felt they were lacking to much in the bass department to be a good allrounder. Yesterday I was listening on music from my laptop connencted to the udac2 (love this combo with my modded T50RP)  and just for fun I put on the UE600 and all of a sudden the bass was much more present. I don't meen basshead levels at all but much more satisfying than with any other source I've tried them with. I'm thinking it has to have something to do that they're so extremly easy to drive (impendance at 13 ohms and sensetivity at 115 db). They are the most sensitiv phones I've ever tried. I don't know much about all the technichal reasons for what source should be best given the sesitivity but I would love to find a good portable source for these.
  
  
  

Hz


----------



## theto3

So I have lurked these boards for so long but never signed up until now. I just had to because of this thread. Here is the series of events that has led me here.
  
 -Yesterday morning : I'm thinking about upgrading my crappy skullcandy earbuds that I use for the gym. So I'm like "I'll go on headfi and see whats good!"
  
 - Find this thread
  
 - Start with page 1...Ordered the JVC FX40's based on Dsnuts raving. I should have just stopped there..
  
 -Then find where he discovers the FX101...ordered...
  
 -I find out about the S500's....ordered..
  
 -I find out about the monster gratitudes..ordered.
  
 At that point I had to just walk away..This is an absolutely epic thread, I had to share my experience.
  
 PS. I have also found some really good music because of you guys. Thank you!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

theto3 said:


> So I have lurked these boards for so long but never signed up until now. I just had to because of this thread. Here is the series of events that has led me here.
> 
> -Yesterday morning : I'm thinking about upgrading my crappy skullcandy earbuds that I use for the gym. So I'm like "I'll go on headfi and see whats good!"
> 
> ...




Have any of your orders arrived?


----------



## theto3

joe bloggs said:


> Have any of your orders arrived?


 
  
 They should be here today. I love amazon prime!


----------



## oMalakai

nick n said:


> the cheapo 3500 if they are around, and i don't get disillusioned by the time i see them. there are other colours  hopefully
> 
> Grave Sound?


 

 I saw with Blu and Red tips on the store, but in the Philips page you have the 3501 in more colours, and of course they are the same earphones.
 Overall, I´m quite happy with them, I´m hearing details that I never noticed with the 3590 and all the panning effects and positioning of instruments sounds amazing, lots of times, It´s like the instrument it´s a bit on the back of your head.


----------



## theto3

Is there a thread like this for amps/DACs?


----------



## caracara08

theto3 said:


> Is there a thread like this for amps/DACs?




Back away from the thread. Your wallet has been warned.


----------



## peter123

theto3 said:


> Is there a thread like this for amps/DACs?


 
 I'm glad to inform you that this thread also includes amps/DACs, so no reason to not spend all your money on gear metioned here


----------



## theto3

peter123 said:


> I'm glad to inform you that this thread also includes amps/DACs, so no reason to not spend all your money on gear metioned here


 
 Oh god...Point me in the right direction y'all. I currently am using onboard sound from my motherboard and it sucks pretty bad. I have no amp or DAC. HELP!  What do you guys recommend?


----------



## bhazard

My Gratitudes and VSD1 LE are on the way because of this thread, and first impressions of the Quadbeat 2 are stellar. After some EQ they are $30 monsters (no pun intended).


----------



## bhazard

theto3 said:


> Oh god...Point me in the right direction y'all. I currently am using onboard sound from my motherboard and it sucks pretty bad. I have no amp or DAC. HELP!  What do you guys recommend?


 
 HifimeDIY Sabre U2 for ~$60 until the Geek arrives.


----------



## jwong

Well, the Geek Pulse $249 is sold out now. $299 is the next tier, although I can't see why anyone would do that rather than the $398 Geek Pulse/Geek Out bundle.


----------



## Darknet

theto3 said:


> Oh god...Point me in the right direction y'all. I currently am using onboard sound from my motherboard and it sucks pretty bad. I have no amp or DAC. HELP!  What do you guys recommend?




I think Ds also mentioned the Nuforce Udac 3 being pretty good.


----------



## waynes world

theto3 said:


> - Find this thread
> 
> - Start with page 1...Ordered the JVC FX40's based on Dsnuts raving. I should have just stopped there..
> 
> ...




Wow - you got away easy lol!


----------



## Gee Simpson

For people who have heard all 3; Monster Gratitudes, RHA MA750 or Sony XBA H1. Which one is the best out of those 3? Looking for a true upgrade on my CKN70's.


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> For people who have heard all 3; Monster Gratitudes, RHA MA750 or Sony XBA H1. Which one is the best out of those 3? Looking for a true upgrade on my CKN70's.



I haven't heard the other two, but the Gratitudes sound a lot like the CKN70s. So if you're looking for a similar sound that's just all around better then those are it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> I haven't heard the other two, but the Gratitudes sound a lot like the CKN70s. So if you're looking for a similar sound that's just all around better then those are it.


 

 The Gratitudes are £62.99 here at Amazon UK, which works out at $101. All 3 are pretty similarly priced here, so would like to know from someone who has heard all 3. Thanks though, will keep your impression in mind


----------



## miriddin

gee simpson said:


> The Gratitudes are £62.99 here at Amazon UK, which works out at $101.


 
  
 I bought my two Monster Gratitude for 59,90 euro each (+ 9,90 shipping) from a german on-line shop...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jwong said:


> Well, the Geek Pulse $249 is sold out now. $299 is the next tier, although I can't see why anyone would do that rather than the $398 Geek Pulse/Geek Out bundle.


 
 it seems unfair that those who already ordered the geek portable would not now qualify for a better discount on the geek pulse.
 no way to contact them about this through indiagogogo that i could see.


----------



## jwong

I thought there was an offer for geek out buyers? It was posted about on the forum anyway. Unfortunately I didn't hear about the portable geek when that campaign was active.


----------



## bhazard

drbluenewmexico said:


> it seems unfair that those who already ordered the geek portable would not now qualify for a better discount on the geek pulse.
> no way to contact them about this through indiagogogo that i could see.


 
 There is a better discount. Check your emails. You can get it for anytime during the campaign for $199. PM me for how if you need to.


----------



## theto3

Wow..So I got 3 out of 4 in today. The fx40's, 101's, and the gratitudes..
  
 Keep in mind I have no amp/dac and am using an iphone for a source. Both JVC's sound awesome. I'm really surprised to be honest. The fx40's excellent detail..wow. Almost too much, and the treble can be harsh, but as I understand this gets better with burn in. The FX101's up the bass! I am losing just a little of that detail that the fx40's have. The 101's have good clarity as well, but the bass just takes over..I love it. Both sound awesome though and I'm glad I got both.
  
 The gratitudes, i just dont know what to think. They sounded super thin to my ears. Bass had absolutely no slam whatsoever. I was even hearing some distortion at high volumes. Perhaps the gratitudes need an amp? I dunno, but they are breaking in now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Nevermind


----------



## blueangel2323

Everyone who backed the Geek Out should get in on the $199 Pulse deal, which is quite incredible. I'm not interested in the Out but I'd be more than willing to buy a Pulse off of someone at a small profit to them. Given LH's reputation and the success of the Out I have little doubt that the Pulse will be successfully released.


----------



## peter123

theto3 said:


> The gratitudes, i just dont know what to think. They sounded super thin to my ears. Bass had absolutely no slam whatsoever. I was even hearing some distortion at high volumes. Perhaps the gratitudes need an amp? I dunno, but they are breaking in now. We'll see what happens.




Either you have a bad pair or you're not getting a good seal. They have really nice and deep bass. They're not very hard to drive so that shouldn't be the problem. The distortion makes me worried though. Also try playing around with different tips, I find them to be very sensitive to different tips/fit.


----------



## jwong

Yea, it's got to be a fit issue (or a defective IEM, but let's hope not). Only one set of tips in the collection worked for me. The ones that didn't seal enough lost all bass, but once they're in right, the bass is great.


----------



## theto3

peter123 said:


> Either you have a bad pair or you're not getting a good seal. They have really nice and deep bass. They're not very hard to drive so that shouldn't be the problem. The distortion makes me worried though. Also try playing around with different tips, I find them to be very sensitive to different tips/fit.


 

 Volume was not even that high either. I will do some more experimenting when I get home. If they continue to distort would you say they are a bad set?


----------



## DannyBai

gee simpson said:


> For people who have heard all 3; Monster Gratitudes, RHA MA750 or Sony XBA H1. Which one is the best out of those 3? Looking for a true upgrade on my CKN70's.



MA750 would be for me. Gratitude come close second.


----------



## peter123

theto3 said:


> Volume was not even that high either. I will do some more experimenting when I get home. If they continue to distort would you say they are a bad set?




I'm afraid that would be the only explanation....

You should definitely try other sources and files as well.


----------



## bhazard

Burning in the Gratitudes now. Not bad, not bad at all.
  
 Try the smaller pair of triple flanges. The default tip wasn't very good. After I shoved these triple flanges in I got a great seal and all the bass came back.
  
 Tame the peak at 8000hz a bit with EQ, and these rock.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard the new Sony, have the Gratitude and the 750, my take is different, like the Gratitudes better, but I have fit issues with the 750's.
  
 As far as DAC's go, I haven't upgraded to the new firmware yet or followed too closely, but I'm under the impression the Fiio X3 can be used as a USB DAC since the firmware upgrade. If that's so, what a great purchase if you need better sound from a computer, and get the added benefit of having a great portable player, all without breaking the bank. Can always upgrade different parts later, still have the DAP


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard the new Sony, have the Gratitude and the 750, my take is different, like the Gratitudes better, but I have fit issues with the 750's.
> 
> As far as DAC's go, I haven't upgraded to the new firmware yet or followed too closely, but I'm under the impression the Fiio X3 can be used as a USB DAC since the firmware upgrade. If that's so, what a great purchase if you need better sound from a computer, and get the added benefit of having a great portable player, all without breaking the bank. Can always upgrade different parts later, still have the DAP




Fiio X3 is another thing that is on my Wishlist for this Christmas. Hoping to see some kind-of Black Friday deal on it but that's a pipe dream.


----------



## ericp10

Oh hell! I'm done! I was pushing the AX-60 in too deep. I was like why am I'm getting all this (beautiful) deep bass and mids are suffering, although I could hear the potential. Well, problem solved! The AX-60 demands a shallow fit, not deep fit. I feel like I've been smacked in the face with full lushness and a balanced hybrid (but with some hella bass). Nice!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

theto3 said:


> Oh god...Point me in the right direction y'all. I currently am using onboard sound from my motherboard and it sucks pretty bad. I have no amp or DAC. HELP!  What do you guys recommend?




FiiO E07K?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

theto3 said:


> Volume was not even that high either. I will do some more experimenting when I get home. If they continue to distort would you say they are a bad set?




Could it be a bad contact? Are these headphones only or are they headsets? (sorry haven't been following this thread closely) Try wiping the plug a bit with a bit of tissue?


----------



## 7S Cameron

theto3 said:


> Wow..So I got 3 out of 4 in today. The fx40's, 101's, and the gratitudes..
> 
> Keep in mind I have no amp/dac and am using an iphone for a source. Both JVC's sound awesome. I'm really surprised to be honest. The fx40's excellent detail..wow. Almost too much, and the treble can be harsh, but as I understand this gets better with burn in. The FX101's up the bass! I am losing just a little of that detail that the fx40's have. The 101's have good clarity as well, but the bass just takes over..I love it. Both sound awesome though and I'm glad I got both.
> 
> The gratitudes, i just dont know what to think. They sounded super thin to my ears. Bass had absolutely no slam whatsoever. I was even hearing some distortion at high volumes. Perhaps the gratitudes need an amp? I dunno, but they are breaking in now. We'll see what happens.



It's definitely the seal. Play around with different tips. I promise you it will be worth it.


----------



## tomscy2000

twinqy said:


> Looks moe.
> 
> I think it looks novel and endearing, I saw tomscy2000 link it on another thread (can't remember which one), and the pictures on the main site look a heck of a lot better than the Headfonics one.
> 
> Did you try emailing them, they were on my backlog for inquiries so I was about to myself.


 
  
 Fear not, I've come to the rescue!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/689069/mini-review-moe-audio-ss01-warning-tongue-in-cheek-and-tacky


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

So I'm listening to my new Gratitudes, and they sound flippin great. They definitely don't sound like $60 earphones, in fact I rate them as my new favorite IEM under any reasonable price point  Simply because thy strike a fantastic balance, they are very resolving iems, detail is everywhere, nothing being smoothed over here, yet they provide a very satisfying bass. With the triple flange tips they sound best to me, increased sound stage, extended bass response and very extended treble yet not sibilant, not to mention awesome isolation. Simply loving these, so much so that I simply don't feel like buying any more iems, which is weird for me


----------



## peter123

Think that I found the solution for portable use of my ue600 last night:
I put on the gel tips from the Gratitude's and put bass at +3 on my Fiio x3. Now the bass is there and they sound really great with a lot of different music.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Burning in the Gratitudes now. Not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> Try the smaller pair of triple flanges. The default tip wasn't very good. After I shoved these triple flanges in I got a great seal and all the bass came back.
> 
> Tame the peak at 8000hz a bit with EQ, and these rock.


 
 How's the Gratitudes Vs. QuadBeat 2? 
 Which one you like more from early impressions?


----------



## TwinQY

tomscy2000 said:


> Fear not, I've come to the rescue!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/689069/mini-review-moe-audio-ss01-warning-tongue-in-cheek-and-tacky


 
 In the case of the people here, you've rendered their wallets unrescuable. 
  
 You guys want to read this, I was snorting my yogurt all throughout the piece.
  


peter123 said:


> With what source do you prefer the UE600 the most? I just got them last week and while I really enjoy them mids and the overall soundsignature on them I felt they were lacking to much in the bass department to be a good allrounder. Yesterday I was listening on music from my laptop connencted to the udac2 (love this combo with my modded T50RP)  and just for fun I put on the UE600 and all of a sudden the bass was much more present. I don't meen basshead levels at all but much more satisfying than with any other source I've tried them with. I'm thinking it has to have something to do that they're so extremly easy to drive (impendance at 13 ohms and sensetivity at 115 db). They are the most sensitiv phones I've ever tried. I don't know much about all the technichal reasons for what source should be best given the sesitivity but I would love to find a good portable source for these.
> 
> 
> Hz


 
 I hadn't the hindsight nor the resources to try them out with anything other than the Walkman/Discman at the time, so my impressions were of a slight U-shape (even then, the midrange was rather good). They are _ridiculously_ sensitive, I'm not sure what the impedance curve looks like myself.
  
 I'm positive that they'd sound radically different if I had the Clip Zip available (they were out because the 64GB microSD I had in there got corrupted and it took a month before I got out of my stupor and replaced it), the DAC1 had been gone for months so Walkman it had been.


----------



## TwinQY

Moe Review: 





> While I wasn’t able to listen to the FXT90, I did give the SS01 a quick and dirty A/B against the venerable VSD1 and VSD1S. While both models are technically more affordable, both are said to punch way above their price bracket. *So here’s something: in my 5 minute mini-stint with them, neither the VSD1 or VSD1S came away near as good as the SS01 in terms of detail, clarity, and overall balance. Both models sound lacking in midrange and lower treble detail compared to the SS01, and while the VSD1S has a tamer, tauter bass shelf, it doesn’t allow the midrange to be more revealing.* The impressive part about the bass response of the SS01 is that even though it has that typical, spongy, bouncy mid-bassy sound, it doesn’t intrude into the midrange. Unfortunately, there is a slightly hollow feel to the bass, which may take some time to get used to if you’re used to a full, dense bass response (think 1Plus2 style).


 
 You guys might really want to end up getting on this.


----------



## kova4a

twinqy said:


> You guys might really want to end up getting on this.


 
 Nah, the VSD1 and VSD1S are pretty good in the clarity and detail department. I've even compared them with er4s and b2 on the hi-res binaural Amber Rubarth album and all the little stuff like the chairs cracking, someone opening doors in the background etc was there. Of course, I haven't heard the SS01 but for the vsonics to not be near to its performance means that the SS01 should be at around ety, gr07's level of performance, which I somehow doubt. 
Anyway, both VSD1 and VSD1S are relatively forgiving though, so they might not be as aggressive in presenting details as some other iems but that's a matter of personal preference and I try to take that factor out of the equation when comparing stuff coz it can make one bash on stuff that is technically just as good or even better as the product he's hyping just because he doesn't like the former's presentation or signature.


----------



## peter123

twinqy said:


> I hadn't the hindsight nor the resources to try them out with anything other than the Walkman/Discman at the time, so my impressions were of a slight U-shape (even then, the midrange was rather good). They are _ridiculously_ sensitive, I'm not sure what the impedance curve looks like myself.
> 
> I'm positive that they'd sound radically different if I had the Clip Zip available (they were out because the 64GB microSD I had in there got corrupted and it took a month before I got out of my stupor and replaced it), the DAC1 had been gone for months so Walkman it had been.


 
 OK, thank you. As mentioned some post back I found a great solution with my X3 so I'm happy at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


twinqy said:


> You guys might really want to end up getting on this.


 
  
 I'm afraid that your right. Availability seems to be a problem so far though.


----------



## TwinQY

Doesn't the X3 have an uber-low OI (I've not followed up on that thread too). Seems their proper sig is supposed to be mid-centric with low output impedance.
 Anyways, glad to hear you liking them. The 600, 700, all need some well-deserved loving.
  
 And I think I'm beating a dead horse here, but the Aurvana 3's price has dropped tremendously this year, you lucky son-of-a-guns. Way more than what I paid for years ago. I grabbed a couple in March, and I'm about to grab a couple of more, these are fantastic IEMs for gifts, easy sound to get into, great feel/build and ergonomics. A bit tubby, but it makes them look all the more attractive.
  
 Plus, plus, plus, still no talk on the Creative Aurvana Live 2...it's been ages since they were released, someone even posted about this on this thread 2 months ago (I do my thread research)/
  
 Right, might want to wait out for the Moe. Personally, I can't wait all that long.


----------



## tomscy2000

kova4a said:


> Nah, the VSD1 and VSD1S are *pretty good in the clarity and detail department*. I've even compared them with er4s and b2 on the hi-res binaural Amber Rubarth album and all the little stuff like the chairs cracking, someone opening doors in the background etc was there. Of course, I haven't heard the SS01 but for the vsonics to not be near to its performance means that the SS01 should be at around ety, gr07's level of performance, which *I somehow doubt*.  Anyway, both VSD1 and VSD1S are *relatively forgiving though, so they might not be as aggressive in presenting details as some other iems* but that's a matter of personal preference and I try to take that factor out of the equation when comparing stuff coz it can make one bash on stuff that is technically just as good or even better as the product he's hyping *just because he doesn't like the former's presentation or signature.*


 
  
 All I can say is that the SS01 was surprisingly good, and the VSD1/S were surprisingly not as good as I'd hoped. Honestly, I was expecting the VSD1/S to be a better value. I was proven wrong. There's a possibility that I didn't get an optimal fit with the VSDs --- those things are hard to get a good fit with. I much prefer the GR07 shape. What I noticed, however, was a distinct smoothing over of detail with the VSD models that isn't with the SS01. The SS01 has a FR advantage in that it is boosted in the vocal harmonic region, giving voices better clarity. Overall, however, the VSDs are not as impressive as I hoped.
  
 As for level of detail on the SS01, it is actually very detailed in the midrange. It is not on the level of the ER4S, but it's considerably impressive. At least for detail levels, I feel I have a very good gauge of. I was not expecting much out of it, and it impressed me thoroughly.
  
 I am not trying to put down VSONIC products. I like them a lot. I owned a GR07 for a very long time. How do you know for sure that I don't like the VSD1's signature? Just because I stated that they didn't sound as good as the SS01? How does that automatically make me dislike them?
  
 Also, how can an earphone "not be as aggressive in presenting details as other iems" yet still be "pretty good in the clarity and detail department" ? That sounds contradictory to me, unless you define these things completely different from me and many other people. Your entire posts feels very self-contradictory.


----------



## tomscy2000

twinqy said:


> Doesn't the X3 have an uber-low OI (I've not followed up on that thread too). Seems their proper sig is supposed to be mid-centric with low output impedance.
> Anyways, glad to hear you liking them. The 600, 700, all need some well-deserved loving.
> 
> And I think I'm beating a dead horse here, but the Aurvana 3's price has dropped tremendously this year, you lucky son-of-a-guns. Way more than what I paid for years ago. I grabbed a couple in March, and I'm about to grab a couple of more, these are fantastic IEMs for gifts, easy sound to get into, great feel/build and ergonomics. A bit tubby, but it makes them look all the more attractive.
> ...


 
  
 The X3 was measured to have 0.12-0.15 ohm OI, according to DSIII tests from Seeko.
  
 Haven't heard them myself, but the Live 2 should be good. However, it's too heavily filtered. It uses a Sonion 2356 with Orange (4700 ohm? Forgot.) dampers, too much. Creative's problem with their IEMs has been that they use silly heavy dampers --- completely muffles sound. You'll be better off with a CK70PRO or SteelSeries Flux Pro.


----------



## TwinQY

tomscy2000 said:


> Haven't heard them myself, but the Live 2 should be good. However, it's too heavily filtered. It uses a Sonion 2356 with Orange (4700 ohm? Forgot.) dampers, too much. Creative's problem with their IEMs has been that they use silly heavy dampers --- completely muffles sound. You'll be better off with a CK70PRO or SteelSeries Flux Pro.


 
 The full-sized Aurvana Live! 2 is using a 2356 BA?
  
 Wait for it...wait for it...
 Now the Aurvana 2, definitely 
  
 The 3 is smoothed out, but that's what I love about them. The Flux Pro is tantalizing, problem is, I'm waiting for the Flux (dynamic) to come back on hand (extended loan to someone else atm), I've not even heard the very pair I've bought for myself


----------



## tomscy2000

twinqy said:


> The full-sized Aurvana Live! 2 is using a 2356 BA?
> 
> Wait for it...wait for it...
> Now the Aurvana 2, definitely
> ...


 

 My bad... didn't look closely enough. I heard the dynamic Flux is pretty good already. Looks cute too.


----------



## kova4a

tomscy2000 said:


> All I can say is that the SS01 was surprisingly good, and the VSD1/S were surprisingly not as good as I'd hoped. Honestly, I was expecting the VSD1/S to be a better value. I was proven wrong. There's a possibility that I didn't get an optimal fit with the VSDs --- those things are hard to get a good fit with. I much prefer the GR07 shape. What I noticed, however, was a distinct smoothing over of detail with the VSD models that isn't with the SS01. The SS01 has a FR advantage in that it is boosted in the vocal harmonic region, giving voices better clarity. Overall, however, the VSDs are not as impressive as I hoped.
> 
> As for level of detail on the SS01, it is actually very detailed in the midrange. It is not on the level of the ER4S, but it's considerably impressive. At least for detail levels, I feel I have a very good gauge of. I was not expecting much out of it, and it impressed me thoroughly.
> 
> ...


 
 All I say is that personal preference plays a big role when evaluating a product. Personal preference is what's makes Dsnuts say the S2 is amazing and you call it bland. Aa far as aggressiveness there's nothing contradictory - there are iems that are very detailed and clear but smoother overall and there are iems that are more aggressive in that manner but they don't actually push more detail and can be harsh and unforgiving to a lot of recordings or ears.  
 And as far as the value goes the SS01 is technically about double in price. The Chinese price of VSD1/S is 199 yuan while the SS01 is 388. And even if you consider the higher ebay prices of VSD1/S the same goes for SS01, which if I use something like mistertao or lugbuy gets really close price-wise to the $100 competitors.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dannybai said:


> MA750 would be for me. Gratitude come close second.


 
 have you ab'd those two before?


----------



## bhazard

tomscy2000 said:


> Fear not, I've come to the rescue!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/689069/mini-review-moe-audio-ss01-warning-tongue-in-cheek-and-tacky


 
  
 Thanks for this! I have a VSD1LE on the way to compare to as well. I have a feeling most people are going to dismiss it (like always) until more people chime in with them. ~$70 via taobao shipped internationally is not bad at all, considering the VSD1LE just got priced bumped to $69 from the only place it is available. I think the Moe might be a better value.
  


fnkcow said:


> How's the Gratitudes Vs. QuadBeat 2?
> Which one you like more from early impressions?


 
  
 Graititudes. I like the QB2 (after correction), but the Gratitudes are on another level, and don't even really need correction for me (and I EQ everything).


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Graititudes. I like the QB2 (after correction), but the Gratitudes are on another level, and don't even really need correction for me (and I EQ everything).




+1 for the Gratitude's being better than the QB2.


----------



## DannyBai

gee simpson said:


> have you ab'd those two before?



Just briefly but I can try for a more thorough approach if you'd like.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Graititudes. I like the QB2 (after correction), but the Gratitudes are on another level, and don't even really need correction for me (and I EQ everything).


 
  


peter123 said:


> +1 for the Gratitude's being better than the QB2.


 
  
 Seems like Inks who always blasted others for nothing but hype... has become a hype-man himself by his logic...
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## rawrster

I run my TF10 without any amp. I've been using my HTC One phone or my DX50 and X3 daps.


----------



## esteebin

7s cameron said:


> They've got big quality bass with a lot of texture while still *sounding very open and wide*. The sound is just aggressive enough to have a good sound without hurting your ears. Cymbals have a little bit of a fizz to them, but they sound amazing and clear. The vocals are as if JVC and AT had a baby. They are throaty and deep while being whispery and sweet. Female vocals still edge out male vocals slightly though.* I like the sound because it is bright and warm*, it's definitely not neutral it is very colored. It does remind me of Audio Technica in a lot of ways. It's like everything is forward while still retained depth, width, and openness which is what is really blowing my mind.


 
 For my nephew's birthday, who's a fledgling head-fier, I originally purchased the VSD1S for him as a step up from his Monoprice. But when I asked him his sound preference, he mentioned liking a warm and open sound signature. Thinking the VSD1S might not jive with his preference (and it might not arrive in time for this weekend), I searched this thread and Joker's reviews thread for an IEM to fit his taste.
  
 Lo and behold, your post pops up word for word on what he wanted. So I purchased the Gratitudes and thanks to Prime Shipping it'll arrive today, plenty of time until the weekend. So tempted to open it up and have a listen but I'll resist. Hope he likes it not only for the sound, but also for the looks because EW&F was beyond his time (he turns 22). 
  
 As for the VSD1S, I guess I'll hold on to it and complete my VSD1 collection along with the "original" and the LE.


----------



## TooLazy

fnkcow said:


> Seems like Inks who always blasted others for nothing but hype... has become a hype-man himself by his logic...
> 
> Thanks guys!


 

 It might also be a result of comparing an IEM with a list price of $230 to one that costs pretty much one tenth of that. I haven't heard either one yet, but since my Quadbeat 2 is on the way, I really hope that is the case. This thread does make me want to get my hands on a Gratitude, but that's pretty unlikely to happen.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dannybai said:


> Just briefly but I can try for a more thorough approach if you'd like.


 

 I would appreciate it mate


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Check out the new FiiO-branded pantsu!


----------



## Hutnicks

joe bloggs said:


> Check out the new FiiO-branded pantsu!


 

 Where?


----------



## peter123

Nice!


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> Seems like Inks who always blasted others for nothing but hype... has become a hype-man himself by his logic...
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
 Not really. The QB2 does great for $30. The Gratitude just does more, has nice cases, and tons of tips. I might try the Gratitude's triple flanges on the QB2 even.


----------



## iemguy66

Have anyone bougt this for $42(cheapest shipping) and compared to Jvc S500?
http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-26451


----------



## Joe Bloggs

hutnicks said:


> Where?


 
 *Points at my head*


----------



## Hutnicks

joe bloggs said:


> *Points at my head*


 

 Ah. You know you've been on Head Fi too long when................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Be a helluva idea for a thread.


----------



## 7S Cameron

esteebin said:


> For my nephew's birthday, who's a fledgling head-fier, I originally purchased the VSD1S for him as a step up from his Monoprice. But when I asked him his sound preference, he mentioned liking a warm and open sound signature. Thinking the VSD1S might not jive with his preference (and it might not arrive in time for this weekend), I searched this thread and Joker's reviews thread for an IEM to fit his taste.
> 
> Lo and behold, your post pops up word for word on what he wanted. So I purchased the Gratitudes and thanks to Prime Shipping it'll arrive today, plenty of time until the weekend. So tempted to open it up and have a listen but I'll resist. Hope he likes it not only for the sound, but also for the looks because EW&F was beyond his time (he turns 22).
> 
> As for the VSD1S, I guess I'll hold on to it and complete my VSD1 collection along with the "original" and the LE. :rolleyes:



I'm happy I could help. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Ah. You know you've been on Head Fi too long when................


 
 You buy red panties?
 When you put undergarments on the wrong body part?
  
 Guess I was in before I had even joined....


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> You buy red panties?
> When you put undergarments on the wrong body part?
> 
> Guess I was in before I had even joined....


 

 You sleep in Panda Pajamas
  
 A modding thread replaces Adult video sites in your bookmarks.
  
 You start buying Il Mostro products.


----------



## BenF

iemguy66 said:


> Have anyone bougt this for $42(cheapest shipping) and compared to Jvc S500?
> http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-26451


 
  
 Just because both have S500 in the name, doesn't mean they have anything else in common


----------



## doctorjazz

gee simpson said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > MA750 would be for me. Gratitude come close second.
> ...


 
 I have both, I'm in the Gratitude camp, though I haven't done a long a-b to go head to head on them. I generally don't seem to do well with shallow fit iem's am a difficult fit in general for iem's. I'll listen later or over the next couple of days in more detail if you'd like (spending the weekend visiting my daughter at college, but should get some listening time)


----------



## doctorjazz

I just got Hifiman pads for my Pioneer HDJ 2000, had been a suggestion. Also did very minor mod (in threat on modding hdj-2000), taped vents on back of cups (something like this was recommended for the JVC HA- S500). Haven't done A-B comparisons, but does seem to tighten up bass a bit, clear up midrange, detail better, like it, really easy, too. May have to reevaluate (earpads really comfortable as well, though the fit isn't really perfect, round cups, oval pads, but seems to work)


----------



## sfwalcer

joe bloggs said:


> Check out the new FiiO-branded pantsu!


 
 Hook it UP JOE......so we can all have a Fiio..................................... pantsu party that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Diggin' the new look btw, very sensual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinqy said:


> You buy red panties?
> When you put undergarments on the wrong body part?
> 
> *Guess I was in before I had even joined....*


 
 ^ No need to state the obvious we are VERY well aware of your sick cat freak tendencies....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hutnicks said:


> You sleep in Panda Pajamas
> 
> A modding thread replaces Adult video sites in your bookmarks.
> 
> You start buying Il Mostro products.


 
 ^ Figures you're a weirdo as well Nickie_Huts, shouldn't really have surprised me cuz you're Canadian afterall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


fnkcow said:


> Seems like Inks who always blasted others for nothing but hype... has become a hype-man himself by his logic...
> 
> Thanks guys!


 
 ^ The whole thing is strange as hell, he didn't even give in depth impressions, nor a proper writeup/ review then is already sending them out to some stupid auditioning tour??? It's a $20 IEM for god sake!!! Just get one if you are THAT interested cuz shipping alone is like 1/3 of the price of the IEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Inks seems like he doesn't know what the hell he is doing tbh.
  


twinqy said:


> In the case of the people here, you've rendered their wallets unrescuable.
> 
> You guys want to read this, I was snorting my yogurt all throughout the piece.
> 
> ...


 
 Those are kinda interesting but the form factor/ looks are soooo meh, not really that interested. Plus it is kinda hard to buy if you don't know how to use the Chinese forwarding system so not really worth it in my book. When it gets easier to buy then maybe.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Figures you're a weirdo as well Nickie_Huts, shouldn't really have surprised me cuz you're Canadian afterall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

For the last two hours I've been a-b-cing the AX-60, DN-1K, and MA750. Just three really great earphones, each with its own special quality and characteristics. I wish I had time to go into depth what stands out in each of them, but I don't. But at the various price points you can't go wrong with anyone of these three. I love all three. Do I have preference? Yes. Out of the three the AX60 has a depth, imaging, space, and thickness out of this world. you just have to get the right shallow fit with it. And the bass! The bass is what the FXZ100-200s should have been. Powerful, forceful, clear, detailed, but never too overpowering. Make no mistake though, it is a basshead hybrid (in a neutral sort of way if that makes any sense....lol).


----------



## doctorjazz

Been listening past 2 hours (while doing work on the computer, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), to the "modded" (minimal) Pioneer HDJ-2000. Really enjoying the sound. Softer than some of the other over/on ear phones I own (except the Senn 650), but plenty of detail, not fatiguing, and REALLY comfortable, lot to be said for that!


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm beginning to think SF and TwinQy are really the same person-whenever TwinQy posts, SF is always there, must be a schzoid split personality thing going on. Another possibility-they are a modern, up to date team like Abbot and Costello...


----------



## DannyBai

gee simpson said:


> I would appreciate it mate


 
 Here goes.  
  
 MA750's have a grander sound all together.  Bass is fuller on the MA750 but the Gratitudes hit fast and has this texture that's really incredible.  I think the Gratitudes might have the best bass I've heard in awhile.  Vocals are much fuller on the MA750's.  Makes the Gratitudes sound thin.  Treble is sparklier on the Gratitudes but the MA750's are smoother.  The MA750's have an overall surround sound effect and the Gratitudes sound closed in when compared.  Fit on both can be tricky and will affect the sound.  I like both a lot but I still give the edge to the MA750's for overall presentation.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Quick question DannyBai, did you try the Grats with the triple flange tips? I personally found them to increase soundstage, extend bass and smooth treble. The gel tips on the other hand completely destroyed the SQ for me, small soundstage and muddy sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> He's making the shippers rich. How to generate 500 bucks revenue from a 20 buck item. DOLT ought to be banned on general principle.


 
 Looks like mystery solved!!! Here have a cracker Mr. Nicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Though Twinkies might fight you to the death for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> I'm beginning to think SF and TwinQy are really the same person-whenever TwinQy posts, SF is always there, must be a schzoid split personality thing going on. Another possibility-they are a modern, up to date team like Abbot and Costello...


 
 ^ That's AMAZING insight doc!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much MUCH better than the "theory" that WAYNE and i were the same person as well. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Or maybe i am just in hot pursuit after that P**** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... here kitty kitty cat. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dannybai said:


> Here goes.
> 
> MA750's have a grander sound all together.  Bass is fuller on the MA750 but the Gratitudes hit fast and has this texture that's really incredible.  I think the Gratitudes might have the best bass I've heard in awhile.  Vocals are much fuller on the MA750's.  Makes the Gratitudes sound thin.  Treble is sparklier on the Gratitudes but the MA750's are smoother.  The MA750's have an overall surround sound effect and the Gratitudes sound closed in when compared.  Fit on both can be tricky and will affect the sound.  I like both a lot but I still give the edge to the MA750's for overall presentation.


 
 ^ Good stuff Danny, those Grads seems to sound kinda similar to these VSD1 LEs in the texture/ bass department but these LEs has headroom/ 3Dness MUCH MUCH better than the JVC FXZ200s.
  
 Damn think i can found my "PERFECT" sounding iem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can let go of all my gears and not have a care whatsoever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## DannyBai

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Quick question DannyBai, did you try the Grats with the triple flange tips? I personally found them to increase soundstage, extend bass and smooth treble. The gel tips on the other hand completely destroyed the SQ for me, small soundstage and muddy sound.




You know the only Monster tips that worked for me was the large silicon ones. I use the Auvio tips after trying a whole gamut.


----------



## DannyBai

You might have to share those LE's sf so I can hear the awesomeness.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You might have to share those LE's sf so I can hear the awesomeness.


 

 HE HE HE in due time Danny in due time, if everything goes according to plan that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ericp10




----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Great band/track!!!




  


dannybai said:


> gee simpson said:
> 
> 
> > I would appreciate it mate
> ...


 
 Interesting, I would write the comparison up really similarly (haven't compared in a while, but the impressions really line up with mine), but I'd take the exact same descriptions, and give the edge to the Monsters...this is where taste comes in, I suppose.


----------



## doctorjazz

the BEST SONG IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting, I would write the comparison up really similarly (haven't compared in a while, but the impressions really line up with mine), but I'd take the exact same descriptions, and give the edge to the Monsters...this is where taste comes in, I suppose.




Exactly doc. I can see it going either way based on personal preference since neither phone is bad by any means.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> HE HE HE in due time Danny in due time, if everything goes according to plan that is. :evil:
> 
> Wish me luck!!!




Umm, Ok then young cardboard man.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ That's AMAZING insight doc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What? Are you saying we're not???
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LoL Our bond has been forged in the deepest pits of that hell fyre!!! THERE IS NO ESCAPE NOR SEPARATION WAYNE. hoho


----------



## jwong

doctorjazz said:


> the BEST SONG IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE


 
  
 Gotta love some JoCo.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Umm, Ok then young cardboard man.


 

 It all depends if Twinkies and i will get those RHA review samples. If you do get picked there is gonna be a interesting write up fo' sho not on just those RHAs, but much much mo'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But that's it for now since nothing has materialized yet.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> It all depends if Twinkies and i will get those RHA review samples. If you do get picked there is gonna be a interesting write up fo' sho not on just those RHAs, but much much mo'. :veryevil:
> 
> But that's it for now since nothing has materialized yet.




You can always listen to mines if that doesn't materialize dude.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You can always listen to mines if that doesn't materialize dude.


 

 LoL, it's not about that, i actually don't want them THAT bad cuz i kinda get their general signature already and that it's not a MUST own for me. But it's just this team review things gives Twinkies and i the opportunity to create something that hopefully is meaningful and unique.
  
 Welp at least i hope so, but not trying to get ahead of ourselves or talk it up too high, since everything is still up in the air so....
  
 Just trying to have fun with it i guess, and it doesn't hurt to get some nice free review samples to mess around with.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> LoL, it's not about that, i actually don't want them THAT bad cuz i kinda get their general signature already and that it's not a MUST own for me. But it's just this team review things *gives Twinkies and i the opportunity to create something that hopefully is meaningful and unique.*
> 
> Welp at least i hope so, but not trying to get ahead of ourselves or talk it up too high, since everything is still up in the air so....
> 
> Just trying to have fun with it i guess, and it doesn't hurt to get some nice free review samples to mess around with.


 
 Here, I'll chip in so you can get yourselves a room.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Here, I'll chip in so you can get yourselves a room.


 

 Thanks, knew we can ALWAYS count on you Nikie_SugarDaddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You can drop if off @ a troll donation center near you, and don't forget to make your check payable to Masa' Troll. 
  
 Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Thanks, knew we can ALWAYS count on you Nikie_SugarDaddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just post a link to you paypal account in your sig. I'll make sure the word spreads.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Just post a link to you paypal account in your sig. I'll make sure the word spreads.


 

 Oh GOD NO!!! Alls i am gonna get are hate mails. haha You know how many people hate me here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 YOU TRYING TO SET ME UP MENG!!!

  
 edit: Alright enough of my antics, don't wanna derail this thread mo' with our nonsense. TAKE IT TO MY THREAD INSTEAD FOOL!!!


----------



## TwinQY

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the opportunity to create something that hopefully is meaningful and unique.


 
 Unfortunately the store ran out of Lego so we have to make do with earphones.
  


doctorjazz said:


> I'm beginning to think SF and TwinQy are really the same person-whenever TwinQy posts, SF is always there, must be a schzoid split personality thing going on. Another possibility-they are a modern, up to date team like Abbot and Costello...


 
 Wrong on both counts.
  
 Your wife found out about Head-Fi months ago. Didn't you find it strange that "we" were posting in the same threads as you?
 Now, she wants you to get off this silly site, and go grab some milk on your way to work tomorrow, we're almost out.


----------



## 7S Cameron

twinqy said:


> Your wife found out about Head-Fi months ago. Didn't you find it strange that "we" were posting in the same threads as you?
> Now, she wants you to get off this silly site, and go grab some milk on your way to work tomorrow, we're almost out.


 
 Genius.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Unfortunately the store ran out of Lego so we have to make do with earphones.
> 
> Wrong on both counts.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
  Twi-Hard is INDEED a try hard. Sheeeesh.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ The whole thing is strange as hell, he didn't even give in depth impressions, nor a proper writeup/ review then is already sending them out to some stupid auditioning tour??? It's a $20 IEM for god sake!!! Just get one if you are THAT interested cuz shipping alone is like 1/3 of the price of the IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am so disappointed with the whole thing.
 I was looking forward to his reviews so I can then figure out what his sound preference really is once I get to review my pair.
 Now, it's all gone to thin air...
  
 So, I guess Inks will continue to be a mystery to me


----------



## 7S Cameron

Its official: I hate to say it, but I like the Gratitudes more than my AD900X. I'm not sure how to explain it yet, but it's almost they are too airy. It makes them sound thin like there is no weight to the notes. Also the sound is a lot more neutral and not nearly as exciting. I guess I prefer a more fun, colored sound. I'm really hoping the X3 will change this, if not I'll sell them to my friend who loves them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I finally understand what people meant by lack of imagery with the AD900X. Even though they are clearer than the Gratitudes they don't sound as real to me because it doesn't create as clear of a mental picture.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I am so disappointed with the whole thing.
> I was looking forward to his reviews so I can then figure out what his sound preference really is once I get to review my pair.
> Now, it's all gone to thin air...
> 
> So, I guess Inks will continue to be a mystery to me


 

 Welp i think i have figured out what that dood is all about. He is as anal and text book as one can get me thinks. The IEM/ said gear HAS to measure almost dead flat and sounds near dead flat in order for him to be considered as worthy or worthwhile buy.
  
 It doesn't matter how amazing the said gear sounds in reality cuz if the graph is poorly graphed he will rip on them like there is no tomorrow. He is a true graph Nazi it seems and is "selective" or cheery picks all of the technical mumble jumble in order to support his biases. Everything has it's place and no doubt those fancy charts, etc, etc, etc is valuable but it sadly only tell part of the sound signature/ capabilities.
  
 Oh and i have wanted to say this for a longggg time, i feel kinda sad for those that has been in this hobby but has yet to experience the burn-in phenomenon, i mean reality. For people that have had soooo much "expertise" and experience with iems but have never heard a said gear change in real time as the result of burn-in then they must have REALLY bad ears or is just too oblivious to what they are hearing/ doing. I mean not ALL gears has the potential to change for the better cuz it is dependent on the tech/ materials, but A LOT of the new gears today use very "exotic" materials that are crazy stiff/ never used before in audio gear history and when it is mass produced like that, it is difficult to keep the sound 100% consistent. 
  
 But yeah if burn-in was not real then why in all the aspects of this audio hobby, such as cables, diaphragms, drivers, etc etc etc people all claim that there is some affect as the result of burn-in???
  
 /rant
  
 Troll School OVA'


----------



## TwinQY

Seems as if they've never taught this in Troll Elementary.

 _I don't mind if people believe in goblins_. What I find ridiculous out of all of this, are the occasions where people dedicate time specifically for burn-in.
  
 That's unintuitive as hell. 
  
_J__ust listen to the damned things as they "burn-in", and let them do their work._ 
  
*Think about it. It's not as if the process would stop when they're in your ears.*
  
 People spend countless hours_ not listening to gear they pay good money for_, so they can re-affirm that there is a difference each time. Let that sink in for a second.
  
It's such a masochistic act. 
  
Leave them in your ears, not in some dusty closet.


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> Here goes.
> 
> MA750's have a grander sound all together.  Bass is fuller on the MA750 but the Gratitudes hit fast and has this texture that's really incredible.  I think the Gratitudes might have the best bass I've heard in awhile.  Vocals are much fuller on the MA750's.  Makes the Gratitudes sound thin.  Treble is sparklier on the Gratitudes but the MA750's are smoother.  The MA750's have an overall surround sound effect and the Gratitudes sound closed in when compared.  Fit on both can be tricky and will affect the sound.  I like both a lot but I still give the edge to the MA750's for overall presentation.


 
 DannyBai,
  
 I know this is a stupid question, but...
 Any IEMs below $400 you've heard that's remotely closest to (/half of) what your 1plus2 can do SQ-wise?


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Seems as if they've never taught this in Troll Elementary.
> 
> _I don't mind if people believe in goblins_. What I find ridiculous out of all of this, are the occasions where people dedicate time specifically for burn-in.
> 
> ...


 

 They need to be kept in the hermetically sealed  chamber at 0 Kelvin next to your Strad for burn in. Everyone knows that. Listening during burn in will actually de train your finely tuned hearing and ruin you for life.Failing to isolate the device during burn in may result in neighborhood dogs and other wildlife overrunning your domicile as the free radical harmonics radiate outwards.


----------



## fnkcow

d marc0 said:


> I am so disappointed with the whole thing.
> I was looking forward to his reviews so I can then figure out what his sound preference really is once I get to review my pair.
> Now, it's all gone to thin air...
> 
> So, I guess Inks will continue to be a mystery to me


 
 Lol yeah
  
 Almost felt cheated as he blasted all discoveries as nothing but hype and paraded his claims but when he's just about to go for the kill himself and then poof he's gone with no detailed impressions of his own to prove his own claims about the whole EQ-thing. He sure got some good timing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Was so excited to finally see some real action from him... so anti-climactic


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Seems as if they've never taught this in Troll Elementary.
> 
> _I don't mind if people believe in goblins_. What I find ridiculous out of all of this, are the occasions where people dedicate time specifically for burn-in.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Dood this Twinkie must be in special ed, let alone worthy to be in elementary. How the hell are you suppose to "listen" to your damn gears when it's on max volume FULL BLAST FOOL!!! You wanna go deaf???
  
 From my experience only such high volume/ bass heavy burn-in methods works the best, cuz i have tried pink, white the entire rainbow of noises and none seem to work as well as fast bass heavy music.
  
 Cuz i don't wanna go deaf is the reason i don't listen to my said gears while beating the crap outta' those drivers during burn-in durrr!!! Sheeeeesh NOOBS!!! The hell outta' here with that nonsense!!!


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> They need to be kept in the hermetically sealed  chamber at 0 Kelvin next to your Strad for burn in. *Everyone knows that.* Listening during burn in will actually de train your finely tuned hearing and ruin you for life.Failing to isolate the device during burn in may result in neighborhood dogs and other wildlife overrunning your domicile as the free radical harmonics radiate outwards.


 
 I didn't get the fax.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Dood this Twinkie must be in special ed, let along worthy to be in elementary.


 
 Assuming you're still pre-fetal then.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ahhhh, my wake up music.....


----------



## mecityokes

good,The sound dynamics on these are magical for how small these are.. They are shockingly great at any price.thanks


----------



## DannyBai

fnkcow said:


> DannyBai,
> 
> I know this is a stupid question, but...
> Any IEMs below $400 you've heard that's remotely closest to (/half of) what your 1plus2 can do SQ-wise?



When I was demoing the 1P2, I received the M200 at the time. I thought back then it was quite impressive against the 1P2.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai, a question kind of in the same vein: What sound signature under $500 comes close to the 1Plus2, rather what performs as good respectively base on price?


----------



## caracara08

dannybai said:


> When I was demoing the 1P2, I received the M200 at the time. I thought back then it was quite impressive against the 1P2.


 
 Have you tried the DN1000?  I was choosing between the M200 and the DN1000 and although I am extremely happy with the DN1K, I am still curious about hte sound of the M200. Just worried about fit and comfort.


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> When I was demoing the 1P2, I received the M200 at the time. I thought back then it was quite impressive against the 1P2.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote:
Originally Posted by TwinQY link

 
Unfortunately the store ran out of Lego so we have to make do with earphones.
 
Wrong on both counts.
 
Your wife found out about Head-Fi months ago. Didn't you find it strange that "we" were posting in the same threads as you?
Now, she wants you to get off this silly site, and go grab some milk on your way to work tomorrow, we're almost out.




^

  Twi-Hard is INDEED a try hard. Sheeeesh.
 
[[SPOILERS are hidden in mobile apps]

Somehow, I don't think my wife is too worried, especially if she reads any of the posts you 2 put up! 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> Have you tried the DN1000?  I was choosing between the M200 and the DN1000 and although I am extremely happy with the DN1K, I am still curious about hte sound of the M200. Just worried about fit and comfort.


 
 The DN1000 doesn't compete with the M200 in sound quality. The M200 clearly wins (by a large margin). My opinion (I know you were asking DannyBai). Now fit and comfort I couldn't answer not knowing what your ears look like.


----------



## doctorjazz

I was wondering about hybrid iems, don't have any, feeling need to check them out. Astrotec has one I've been reading about, the Donu 1k, Sony seems to have blown the initial offering. How would you rate the current crop you're familiar with? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I was wondering about hybrid iems, don't have any, feeling need to check them out. Astrotec has one I've been reading about, the Donu 1k, Sony seems to have blown the initial offering. How would you rate the current crop you're familiar with?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
  
  
 1. Astrotec AX-60
  
 2. DN-1000
  
 3. H-200
  
 DN-1000 has a wider soundstage, a bit more mids focused, but sometimes instruments sound a little congested in the mids. The Dunu has a nice thickness to its sound.
  
 AX-60, believe it or not, has thicker sound. The sound soundstage isn't as wide as the Dunu, but there is more space between instrument and better imaging. Bass is more, thicker and cleaner (even with the neutral filters). Vocals have more air around them. Again, the mistake I made initially was trying to wear the AX-60 the way I wear the DN-1K. The Dunu required a deeper insert to shine its best. The Astrotec requires more of a shallow insert. I also think the AX-60's signature is a bit more refined than the DN-1K. Both, however, are very good sounding IEMs, I don't feel like I want to get rid of one for the other at this point. The signatures are different enough. I did feel, however, that I didn't need the H-200 once I bought the Dunu.


----------



## caracara08

@ericp10 - Easily convincing people to spend money since 2009.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai, a question kind of in the same vein: What sound signature under $500 comes close to the 1Plus2, rather what performs as good respectively base on price?


 
 Maybe something like the EX1000, M200.  That's a hard one to answer.  The 1P2 sounds like an LCD-2 with bigger bass and crisper vocals and treble.  It's an IEM with a sound of an headphone.  If the EX1000 or M200's sounds close to an actual headphone, imagine something that is even bigger in sound.  Basically the Cardas EM5814 with tighter more rounded bass and add an armature driver for vocals and treble.  The staging is even bigger and more precise.  It's something to behold in sound.  
  


caracara08 said:


> Have you tried the DN1000?  I was choosing between the M200 and the DN1000 and although I am extremely happy with the DN1K, I am still curious about hte sound of the M200. Just worried about fit and comfort.


 
 I haven't heard the DN1K but I trust eric's recommendations so I'm glad I have the M200.  Thankfully we have found many tips that work with the M200 so that's a plus nowadays.  The Comply TSX500 tips work really well and it's conical shape so you don't really need to squeeze it down to fit.  The tunable feature on the DN1K is intriguing and beneficial I'm sure but at the M200 is tuned quite well to satisfy any basshead and audiophile alike.


----------



## mymymyopie

dsnuts said:


> Lets be realistic here. The 480s are not a $500 plus level gear. They are $82 bucks after all. Most of my headphones are double triple the cost of these and these hold their own easily against all of them including the X1s. Which is a big surprise to me. Bass wise these hang with the best of them. The Panasonics represent a new benchmark for under $100 phones. Closed phones really don't get too much better.. Sure paying $1000 plus gets you a much higher end sound over these but on the go I doubt your gonna be wearing your TH900s and LCD3s. These are made for all i devices by the way so very functional with your iphones.
> 
> These have a place in my collection. With old man Winter about to throw down the snow and cold. These will make perfect Winter headies. Why walk around with your ears exposed. Might as well be surrounded by your music and keep them delicate ears toasty while being completely surrounded by your favorite tunes..I couldn't think of a better set of headphones to do this with.
> 
> @Cameron will test out soon..


 
 So I tried out the Panasonic 480s. To me, they sound veiled, something is off with their treble/clarity. Not horrible, but not my thing. I have owned and heard some very good headphones, but not a big fan of over-ear phones. I am going to let them burn in for 50-60 hours more, then maybe try and EQ the treble. Also find them uncomfortable, hot after 10-15 minutes. Already printed out the return slip to Amazon. Got them for $78. No big deal, but I am not hearing their greatness. No matter, cost me $6 return shipping to try them out. They do have a very wide soundstage though. Impressive on that count. Just don't have the crispness I like.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya they have almost an overly forward sound signature on open box. I can confirm the treble is somewhat hidden on open box. My pair has been burning since I got them. The whole sound tightens up and while I should be posting this on the 480 thread. I will later.
  
 I just did an A/B against my now burned in 480 vs my Onkyo headphones and I was very surprised but the Onkyos have a very flat sound compared to the Panas..
  
 I know them Panasonics sound a bit off on open box but you can't really hear them in what they can do on just open box impressions of them.. I know we are all in a hurry to be impressed by initial listening of a phone but I can assure anyone that is willing to give these a try. You have to burn them in..The drivers have zero burn in on them from factory..
  
 But if patience is not an option. I would just return them.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> I didn't get the fax.
> 
> Assuming you're still pre-fetal then.


 
 Better than your primatal state. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


  


doctorjazz said:


> Ahhhh, my wake up music.....


 
 Meh wasn't a good showing tbh.
  
 Lackluster effort on Twi-Hards part. : P
  


doctorjazz said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TwinQY link
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Damn we appear THAT dysfunctional??? LMAO
  
 Amazing observational skittles doc, just like that Twinzies theory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dannybai said:


> When I was demoing the 1P2, I received the M200 at the time. I thought back then it was quite impressive against the 1P2.


 
 Yeppp i guessed correct then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


fnkcow said:


>


 
  
 +2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ericp10 said:


> The DN1000 doesn't compete with the M200 in sound quality. The M200 clearly wins (by a large margin). My opinion (I know you were asking DannyBai). Now fit and comfort I couldn't answer not knowing what your ears look like.


 
 ^ Great to hear that ya'll still think so highly of these M200s, makes the loss that much less painful. T_T
  
 Got mercked on both fronts. LMAO Man what could have been, Twinkies and i would have made a killa' dynamic team, sigh. Oh well their loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> I was wondering about hybrid iems, don't have any, feeling need to check them out. Astrotec has one I've been reading about, the Donu 1k, Sony seems to have blown the initial offering. How would you rate the current crop you're familiar with?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 Same here doc, trying not to be caught by all the hybrid hoopla, masterful tuning is KEY!!! A single dynamic when tuned properly can hang with the best of all the new tech toys out there.
  
 I got my monies on VSonic to slay the competition next year, and i ain't a fan boi, HONEST!!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

dannybai said:


> Here goes.
> 
> MA750's have a grander sound all together.  Bass is fuller on the MA750 but the Gratitudes hit fast and has this texture that's really incredible.  I think the Gratitudes might have the best bass I've heard in awhile.  Vocals are much fuller on the MA750's.  Makes the Gratitudes sound thin.  Treble is sparklier on the Gratitudes but the MA750's are smoother.  The MA750's have an overall surround sound effect and the Gratitudes sound closed in when compared.  Fit on both can be tricky and will affect the sound.  I like both a lot but I still give the edge to the MA750's for overall presentation.


 

 You haven't made things any easier for me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have you heard the Sony XBA-H1's? How do they compare?


----------



## waynes world

mecityokes said:


> good,The sound dynamics on these are magical for how small these are.. They are shockingly great at any price.thanks


 
  
 Always nice to mention what you are referring to!


----------



## daveyostrow

from what i saw the M200 tend to have driver flex, but they are a pleasure to listen to


----------



## yalper

waynes world said:


> Always nice to mention what you are referring to!


 
 LoL I think he mentions that listening music is magical and shockingly great..


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> from what i saw the M200 tend to have driver flex, but they are a pleasure to listen to


 
  
 I'm not so worried about driver flex nowadays. I have the H-200 and DN-1000; had the Carbo Basso and MH1c as well and I figured as long as you're careful with the way you insert them everything will be fine. Some people are bothered by the crinkling sound too... luckily I'm not. 
  
 As long as the M200 can hang with heavy metal bass kicks, its a keeper. I'm more worried about the fit tho...


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> @ericp10 - Easily convincing people to spend money since 2009.


----------



## ericp10

But I spend my own money too caracara08. I don't share in the profits when I tell people enthusiastically about the products I've heard (no judgmental chart action here) and like.


----------



## DannyBai

gee simpson said:


> You haven't made things any easier for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I find the H1 to be good but nothing special.  I like the other two better.


----------



## d marc0

I just purchased an Earth, Wind & Fire Greatest Hits cd!
 Inspired by all this Monster Gratitude talk around here...


----------



## d marc0

Speaking of the devil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
 I hope it's worth the 3 weeks wait!
 Impressions coming soon...


----------



## Libertad

those look yummy and sleek


----------



## theto3

So my saga with the gratitudes have reached an end. It was the seal. My god. Punchy ass bass. Awesome. Thanks all for the advice. Now I just need a good source from the computer. My sound card sucks ass. Recommend me a usb amp/DAC. I'm ready to order right now. This is dangerous territory but I've been drinking.


----------



## bhazard

theto3 said:


> So my saga with the gratitudes have reached an end. It was the seal. My god. Punchy ass bass. Awesome. Thanks all for the advice. Now I just need a good source from the computer. My sound card sucks ass. Recommend me a usb DAC. I'm ready to order right now. This is dangerous territory but I've been drinking.


 
 HifimeDIY Sabre U2. Cheap, awesome sound, and it can power most in-ears and headphones just fine on its own without needing an amp. Once you decide on an amp, the $60 SMSL sAP II pro is great.
  
 The O2+ODAC and Modi+Magni are also great first amp/dacs. Still, the Sabre and SMSL is my preferred setup, and I used to have the $300+ Audio-GD NFB 11.32. That's another great value in an amp/dac.
  
 Then it starts getting nutty into the $999 and up range.


----------



## mymymyopie

dsnuts said:


> Ya they have almost an overly forward sound signature on open box. I can confirm the treble is somewhat hidden on open box. My pair has been burning since I got them. The whole sound tightens up and while I should be posting this on the 480 thread. I will later.
> 
> I just did an A/B against my now burned in 480 vs my Onkyo headphones and I was very surprised but the Onkyos have a very flat sound compared to the Panas..
> 
> ...


 
 Patience not an issue, since Amazon is now in its long-term return window (until Jan. 31 on all purchases). I'll let them burn in over the weekend and see what gives. I did manage to EQ them a bit and they sounded better, and they do have a very nice wide sound, and the bass is impressive. So not giving up yet, OTOB impressions are often not accurate. I was just surprised at the sound is all. Will check back later with my POV.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> HifimeDIY Sabre U2. Cheap, awesome sound, and it can power most in-ears and headphones just fine on its own without needing an amp. Once you decide on an amp, the $60 SMSL sAP II pro is great.
> 
> The O2+ODAC and Modi+Magni are also great first amp/dacs. Still, the Sabre and SMSL is my preferred setup, and I used to have the $300+ Audio-GD NFB 11.32. That's another great value in an amp/dac.
> 
> Then it starts getting nutty into the $999 and up range.


 
  
 +1 on the HifimeDIY Sabre dac.
  
 I haven't tried the SMSL, but I'll throw in a big recommendation for the C&C BH2 amp ($100).


----------



## fnkcow

sfwalcer said:


> I got my monies on VSonic to slay the competition next year, and i ain't a fan boi, HONEST!!!


 
  
 Same here!


----------



## fnkcow

theto3 said:


> So my saga with the gratitudes have reached an end. It was the seal. My god. Punchy ass bass. Awesome. Thanks all for the advice. Now I just need a good source from the computer. My sound card sucks ass. Recommend me a usb amp/DAC. I'm ready to order right now. This is dangerous territory but I've been drinking.


 
 Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII with ADA4627 opamp. Portable to boot!


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> +1 on the HifimeDIY Sabre dac.
> 
> I haven't tried the SMSL, but I'll throw in a big recommendation for the C&C BH2 amp ($100).


 
 No portable amps for me. 1000mW minimum at 32ohm or bust. The SMSL hits that (more powerful than the O2), and has a nice aluminum shell for $55.


----------



## Vain III

Got some Comply TSX200 (Comfort Plus) tips for the Gratitude's and while it does lower the bass impact it clears up everything else and makes these some of the airiest yet cleanest headphones that I have ever heard. I would actually say I enjoy them more than I did the Turbine Pro Coppers. If anyone wants a comparison with the VSD1 classics (Cardboard ©) I'll try my hand at writing one.

Listening to James Arthur's debut album and it's pretty great sounding on these headphones. KEF 200 are now high priority after all the great things I'm reading in this thread.


----------



## 7S Cameron

theto3 said:


> So my saga with the gratitudes have reached an end. It was the seal. My god. Punchy ass bass. Awesome. Thanks all for the advice. Now I just need a good source from the computer. My sound card sucks ass. Recommend me a usb amp/DAC. I'm ready to order right now. This is dangerous territory but I've been drinking.



Told you


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> No portable amps for me. 1000mW minimum at 32ohm or bust. The SMSL hits that (more powerful than the O2), and has a nice aluminum shell for $55.


 
  
 I actually use my Fiio E12 off of the HifimeDIY. I see that it is 880mW at 32ohm - close! But even though the C&C BH2 is less powerful, it sounds great off of the HifimeDIY as well (although I do mainly use it off of the Colorfly C3).
  
Anyway, I'm going to look into the SMSL myself - thanks.


----------



## Darknet

theto3 said:


> So my saga with the gratitudes have reached an end. It was the seal. My god. Punchy ass bass. Awesome. Thanks all for the advice. Now I just need a good source from the computer. My sound card sucks ass. Recommend me a usb amp/DAC. I'm ready to order right now. This is dangerous territory but I've been drinking.



Dude the eartips included... About 1 out of the 12ish pairs fit properly lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Generally, when the bass is MIA on a known iem, fit is likely to be the culprit. 
Am away for the weekend, was using logitech 700's, which are supposed to be a poor man's triple-fi 10,and I've liked them because they are an easy fit. Was using iPad, watching Supernatural, and found dialog unclear with the Logitech. Changed to the Gratitudes, dialog cleared up, sound much better, impressive. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jwong

What I'd like is a lightweight, comfortable over-ears set of headphones with roughly the sound signature of the Gratitudes. I'm striking out lately on headphones. I bought a set of DJ100's because they were cheap and loved by some on here. I found them lacking in bass and excessively bright. Then I got the Panasonics HT480s and found them too muddy and veiled. If only I could have crossbred those two!
  
 No offense meant to anyone who loves the Koss or Panny.


----------



## theto3

Gentlemen. How is the Nuforce Icon uDac-3?


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> What I'd like is a lightweight, comfortable over-ears set of headphones with roughly the sound signature of the Gratitudes. I'm striking out lately on headphones. I bought a set of DJ100's because they were cheap and loved by some on here. I found them lacking in bass and excessively bright. Then I got the Panasonics HT480s and found them too muddy and veiled. If only I could have crossbred those two!
> 
> No offense meant to anyone who loves the Koss or Panny.


 
  
 Alpha dogs for you!


----------



## jwong

waynes world said:


> Alpha dogs for you!


 
  
 I guess that's what I get for not mentioning a price range! $600 headphones are a bit... beyond my current level of addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was considering Amperiors now that they are in the $150-ish range, but I'm worried being on-ears that they wouldn't meet the comfort requirement.


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> I guess that's what I get for not mentioning a price range! $600 headphones are a bit... beyond my current level of addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I kinda thought you might come back with a response like that!
  
 One set of quasi-portable, good looking, comfortable and yet not too horribly expensive headphones (ie $250) that are on my radar are the AKG 545's. If the notoriously picky dweaver is enjoying them as much as he is, then they gotta be good, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.head-fi.org/t/670709/akg-new-headphone-k545


----------



## Dsnuts

jwong said:


> What I'd like is a lightweight, comfortable over-ears set of headphones with roughly the sound signature of the Gratitudes. I'm striking out lately on headphones. I bought a set of DJ100's because they were cheap and loved by some on here. I found them lacking in bass and excessively bright. Then I got the Panasonics HT480s and found them too muddy and veiled. If only I could have crossbred those two!
> 
> No offense meant to anyone who loves the Koss or Panny.


 
  
 No offense taken..I like more styles of sound more than most so I can understand..I didn't care too much for the DJ100s myself.. Ended up selling mines a long time ago.


theto3 said:


> Gentlemen. How is the Nuforce Icon uDac-3?


 
  
 Really good little and powerful dac amp..A bit under the radar with the Geek stuff that will be out soon but the Geeks will cost much more now for people that didn't know anything about them..There is a used uDac-2 on the sales forums for something like $50. I have no doubt it should sound excellent for the price. I would go for that as a starting point and save some money..http://www.head-fi.org/t/687954/nuforce-udac-2#post_9931748


----------



## doctorjazz

1)anyone have experience with Creative Aurvana 3? Marked down significantly on Amazon, found 1 thread that really liked it.
2)Bought 3 over/on ear headphones recently...Did a comparison some pages back. Martin Logan Mikros 90, on ear, incredibly revealing, detailed, large soundstage, bass there, but would like to feel it more. I find them not bad comfort wise, my wife hates them. Breyer DT1350 similar, not quite as wide or detailed (but more than enough), good bass, again, on ear, many find uncomfortable, pobably best sounding of the three. Last, Pioneer HDJ 2000, softer/warmer mids, less detail, over ear, incredibly comfortable! Put on Hifiman pads, taped some vents, sharper,,,I'm not a modder, but may open them, add some damping material, they're so comfortable, worth the trouble to get most out of them IMO, DS has the 1500, same drivers, were on sale Best Buy $79, probably be available discounted again at some point, he liked them very much. (Beyer 770 on sale Best Buy, haven't heard them, but if they sound like 1350 and as over ear more comfortable, may be good bet @ $150...


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just had one of those Aha moments. I was messing around with my X3 today and I have no idea why I have never messed with the simple treble and bass boost on this player..I was messing around with the Panasonics with the X3 and I was thinking maybe I need to try this treble and bass out..I added 2 clicks of treble and lowered 2 clicks of bass and lo n behold. I got a completely new sound from the Panas..I also have my Shure pads on and I think I will stay with these pads on here as it gives more room for the sound.
  
 As for the sound? Kinda like a more mid forward X1.. I like it!


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> So I just had one of those Aha moments. I was messing around with my X3 today and I have no idea why I have never messed with the simple treble and bass boost on this player..I was messing around with the Panasonics with the X3 and I was thinking maybe I need to try this treble and bass out..I added 2 clicks of treble and lowered 2 clicks of bass and lo n behold. I got a completely new sound from the Panas..I also have my Shure pads on and I think I will stay with these pads on here as it gives more room for the sound.
> 
> As for the sound? Kinda like a more mid forward X1.. I like it!


 
 I'm not sure if you caught my post about me liking the Gratitudes more than the AD900X. If you did, do you have any idea if the X3 will quell my gripes with the AD900X?


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't been listening to my AD900X in a while but I will try them out with the player. Let you know when I get a chance tomorrow. I am thinking the sound signature of the X3 will do better for the AD900X over the DX50. 
  
 The bass end of the X3 is more emphasized over the DX50 so this should help the AD900X even more so..


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I haven't been listening to my AD900X in a while but I will try them out with the player. Let you know when I get a chance tomorrow. I am thinking the sound signature of the X3 will do better for the AD900X over the DX50.
> 
> The bass end of the X3 is more emphasized over the DX50 so this should help the AD900X even more so..


 
 I know the X3 will be better for the AD900X for sure. And I also know that the DX50 would sound better with the Gratitudes. I think the AD900X's need for an amp is a lot more crucial than with the Monsters though.
  
 On another note you've got me very excited for those over-ears by Philips that are coming out. $300 is a decent price tag, but after reading that review I'm definitely tempted.


----------



## d marc0

7s cameron said:


> On another note you've got me very excited for those over-ears by Philips that are coming out. $300 is a decent price tag, but after reading that review I'm definitely tempted.



+1


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been listening to my AD900X in a while but I will try them out with the player. Let you know when I get a chance tomorrow. I am thinking the sound signature of the X3 will do better for the AD900X over the DX50.
> ...


My.guess/theory as to why you don't like the AD 900x from your description is that it is an open phone. People here mostly come down on the side of open, but I often prefer closed phones. As in most things, there are trade offs. Open phones in general do the space thing much beter...soundstage,imaging, etc. they can also be more accurate/clean in bass, having less internal reflection. The trade off is often in instrument solidity IMO...the bass can have less impact, instruments lose a little body. Haven't listened to that many, certainly not compared to many here, and not to megabuck phones, which I'd guess are partly about compensating for this tendency, but I have Sennheiser 650s, that I think are great, but do this a bit (and I have the AT A900x, which doesn't)
My $0.02, just sayin....


----------



## Dsnuts

Absolutely it is the one can I am so much looking forward to getting my hands on.The reason why the new Philips L2 is exciting is because they represent a step forward for Philips since the X1..This driver they are using for the L2 is space age stuff..The sound from the cans seem to literally come from outside the cups the stage is so wide. The cans look very similar to the current L1 but the sound is akin to a full blown open can. It is quite amazing..Reading a few other impressions from CanJam. I wasn't the only person to take notice of the attention grabbing sound from the cans. Start saving your monies. It will be a must own from day of release in January.


----------



## theto3

dsnuts said:


> No offense taken..I like more styles of sound more than most so I can understand..I didn't care too much for the DJ100s myself.. Ended up selling mines a long time ago.
> 
> Really good little and powerful dac amp..A bit under the radar with the Geek stuff that will be out soon but the Geeks will cost much more now for people that didn't know anything about them..There is a used uDac-2 on the sales forums for something like $50. I have no doubt it should sound excellent for the price. I would go for that as a starting point and save some money..http://www.head-fi.org/t/687954/nuforce-udac-2#post_9931748


 

 thanks for the reply. Whats the difference between the udac 2 and the udac 3?


----------



## Gee Simpson

So, any more people (thanks danny & doctorjazz) have Gratitude vs MA750 impressions to help me out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's now between those two for me.
  
 The genres I listen to most are (in no particular order): Hip-Hop, Pop, Rock and R&B. I like my CKN70's but I'm looking for a true upgrade in sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have both, away for the weekend and only have the Gratitudes here... Tend not to love shallow fit iems, but can do the comparison when I get home 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsnuts

theto3 said:


> thanks for the reply. Whats the difference between the udac 2 and the udac 3?


 

 If I was to guess just the DSD playback but considering I have zero DSD files to play the dac on it is kind of a useless function for me. Plus the driver on my uDAC-3 only supports 16 bit music files instead of the 24 it is advertized in..They could have improved the sound as well but I have no way of knowing as the uDAC-3 is the first Nuforce dac I have ever heard. Seems guys enjoy the uDAC-2.. For $50, if it sounds anything like the uDAC-3. That is a steal of a deal. Worst case scenario you can try it out see how it does. If you end up not liking it you could always sell it off for the same price you got it for..


----------



## jwong

waynes world said:


> I kinda thought you might come back with a response like that!
> 
> One set of quasi-portable, good looking, comfortable and yet not too horribly expensive headphones (ie $250) that are on my radar are the AKG 545's. If the notoriously picky dweaver is enjoying them as much as he is, then they gotta be good, right?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had seen this thread before, but I guess it hit me right this time. Closed cans, big enough to be over ears but smaller than the really big phones that make me look odd in the office. I ordered a pair from razordog.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> My.guess/theory as to why you don't like the AD 900x from your description is that it is an open phone. People here mostly come down on the side of open, but I often prefer closed phones. As in most things, there are trade offs. Open phones in general do the space thing much beter...soundstage,imaging, etc. they can also be more accurate/clean in bass, having less internal reflection. The trade off is often in instrument solidity IMO...the bass can have less impact, instruments lose a little body. Haven't listened to that many, certainly not compared to many here, and not to megabuck phones, which I'd guess are partly about compensating for this tendency, but I have Sennheiser 650s, that I think are great, but do this a bit (and I have the AT A900x, which doesn't)
> My $0.02, just sayin....


 
 I had a feeling I might not be an open headphone guy. I've realized I prefer the sound of being in the studio or bar sized venue rather than a concert hall when it comes to headphones. My biggest issue with the AD900X is the imaging though. Everything is clear, but it doesn't do a very good job of painting a picture in my head while the Gratitudes excel at that.
  
 What exactly does semi-open mean with the L2s?


----------



## nick n

edit not worthy of postage


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0TH-0036-00012&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS110913&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS110913-_-EMC-110913-Index-_-allheadphonesaccessories-_-0TH-0036-00012-L05B

Don't know the price range we're talking about, but the Sennheiser Amperiors are on sale NewEgg, link above, promo code EMCYTZT4788, as per The Deals Thread post earlier today. This is about half price...Tyll loved them,read review. More mixed on Head-Fi, with some preferring the Beyer DT1350 (but Sennheisers seem to generally bring strong reactions; people love em or hate em. Recently got the 1350 (which I think is marked down some on Amazon, has one of those "price too low to show" in the ad, didn't check out what that price was), which are great sounding, but clamp tightly, and I find hard to wear for a long time (have them in stretching out position to see if it helps). Have the Amperiors in the cart now, going through the "do I really need yet another set of headphones at this time" dialog at this time so I haven't pulled the trigger yet (reason won out recently, when I passed on a nicely priced but still quite expensive Beyer T1, but more often it loses out to, "wow, what a great deal on terrific phones"). Anyway, seems like it might be what you're looking for, don't know them 1st hand. Supposed to be available for 48 hours, which probably means through Sunday.


----------



## bhazard

Got my VSONIC VSD1LE in. I'm liking it quite a bit.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Got my VSONIC VSD1LE in. I'm liking it quite a bit.


 

 Congrats, with some burn-in they will shine like crazy.


----------



## Vain III

I got to listen to some VSD1 LE's that a friend of mine had gotten a week or so back and... well... I'm not a fan. I actually prefer the sound of the VSD1 classics. It's warmer and more spacious. The VSD1 LE's had some great clarity but, to me, they also sounded laid back and forgiving of the source material. They were definitely darker than the VSD1 classics. The bass was tighter but not as pronounced. It was thick but seemed thin in the sound stage. On another note that darker background does give the VSD1 LE's a sense of 3Dness.

If I had to liken the SQ to anything I would say that the VSD1 classic's were the equivalent to a lake. They have a large area of sound and can reach quite deep, but they aren't really thick sounding and instead of being grandiose in the imagery part of the sound. They can, imo, be easily congested. While the VSD1 LE's are like a river. They're very thin in the sound stage and won't be able to stretch nearly as deeply as they're brothers, but they have very impressive layering--making them non-congestable--and sound is like a rushing stream that gives it a lot of force, and you can hear a large amount of details. 

Actually the VSD1 LE's sound signature reminds me a lot of the Sennheiser Momentum in the sense that they're both very good at layering, both forgiving of their source material while maintaining a decent level of details, and both are laid back. 

P.S. Gratitude > Both Vsonics


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> I got to listen to some VSD1 LE's that a friend of mine had gotten a week or so back and... well... I'm not a fan. I actually prefer the sound of the VSD1 classics. It's warmer and more spacious. The VSD1 LE's had some great clarity but, to me, they also sounded laid back and forgiving of the source material. They were definitely darker than the VSD1 classics. The bass was tighter but not as pronounced. It was thick but seemed thin in the sound stage. On another note that darker background does give the VSD1 LE's a sense of 3Dness.
> 
> If I had to liken the SQ to anything I would say that the VSD1 classic's were the equivalent to a lake. They have a large area of sound and can reach quite deep, but they aren't really thick sounding and instead of being grandiose in the imagery part of the sound. They can, imo, be easily congested. While the VSD1 LE's are like a river. They're very thin in the sound stage and won't be able to stretch nearly as deeply as they're brothers, but they have very impressive layering--making them non-congestable--and sound is like a rushing stream that gives it a lot of force, and you can hear a large amount of details.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Sweet great to hear those Grads are THAT good. Great impressions!!!


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > I got to listen to some VSD1 LE's that a friend of mine had gotten a week or so back and... well... I'm not a fan. I actually prefer the sound of the VSD1 classics. It's warmer and more spacious. The VSD1 LE's had some great clarity but, to me, they also sounded laid back and forgiving of the source material. They were definitely darker than the VSD1 classics. The bass was tighter but not as pronounced. It was thick but seemed thin in the sound stage. On another note that darker background does give the VSD1 LE's a sense of 3Dness.
> ...




Thanks, the VSD1 LE's sound really great, they're just not my sound signature. Actually, I was worried that my impressions wouldn't come out with that sentiment, but if you approve of them than I guess I got my point across.

Actually, the last little thing--with the gratitudes--was to troll you a little bit. To be fair it's not really a fair competition because the Monster's are only priced as low as they are because of them being discontinued. They have a MSRP $200< while the Vsonics have a sub-$100 MSRP; correct me if I'm wrong. A better comparison would be to the GR07 Bass Edition. Which I would say that you can take everything that they do and amplify it by about x2.5 and you'll have the Monster's. The GR07 BE are so much better looking though and they fit more naturally in the ear. For all the love I give the gratitude's, I would say that the shape is the biggest let down. They're not that heavy but with the way they're shaped they actually feel heavier than they are.


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> Thanks, the VSD1 LE's sound really great, they're just not my sound signature. Actually, I was worried that my impressions wouldn't come out with that sentiment, but if you approve of them than I guess I got my point across.
> 
> Actually, the last little thing--with the gratitudes--was to troll you a little bit. To be fair it's not really a fair competition because the Monster's are only priced as low as they are because of them being discontinued. They have a MSRP $200< while the Vsonics have a sub-$100 MSRP; correct me if I'm wrong. A better comparison would be to the GR07 Bass Edition. Which I would say that you can take everything that they do and amplify it by about x2.5 and you'll have the Monster's. The GR07 BE are so much better looking though and they fit more naturally in the ear. For all the love I give the gratitude's, I would say that the shape is the biggest let down. They're not that heavy but with the way they're shaped they actually feel heavier than they are.


 

 ^ But .... but what if i say i like my VSD1 LEs more than my gr07 BEs??? DUN DUN DUN. G.G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Guess it's suffice to say this:
... there is no best meng. So whatever floats your boat, that's great!!!
  
 Oh and i try not to buy into the MSRP hoopla, you're talking about Monsters here, BEATS!!! Anyone??? LMAO
  
 The thing can cost a penny for all i care, if they sound amazing they sound amazing. If they sound like turd and cost $1000, they still sound like a piece of turd. I try to not judge my gears based on price alone, it's the qualities/ characteristics of the said gear that counts meng. Dat inner beauty analogy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: oh forgot to say that your impressions are just as valid as mine cuz we all hear differently due to our personal biases, differing taste in music, sound signatures, etc, etc. Kova and i certainly don't see eye to eye regarding these VSD1 LEs but there are common grounds in which we both undoubtedly think are the true trademarks of these LEs and you certainly have pointed out some of them. So good job there.


----------



## Euphonik

Hey Dsnuts, after getting 5 of your previous recommendations(which were the AD900x, CKN70, FXZ200, S500, WS99) I'm buying into the hype machine yet again with the CKS77x based on your awesomely enthusiastic impressions...now as I await their arrival I'm already asking myself again about the CKS1000s. I read your comparison of the two where you said it was a "stupid highly refined version" of the 77x and had similar bass quality, less midbass and increased resolution with overall better control of everything. I don't really know if I would like to sacrifice bass quantity for more refinement(sort of what happened with my Pro900->Signature DJ upgrade), however if they are very close but better in every other way then suddenly my level of want goes >9000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 So what I was wondering is if low end characteristics are close on both and if you think less midbass affects the fun/musicality of the sound? Does it make the mids less forward? Looking at the spec sheet the 1000s' FR is 1K higher so I was thinking the highs might be a little more extended/clear as well. I listen to a lot of EDM so I'm hoping one or the other will end my search for an IEM with the ideal "bassophile" sound(at least for a while- you know how it is around here!). Btw are there still qualities you like about the 77x even when you own the 1000s as well? 
  
 I don't know why I'm even trying to kid myself- even if the bass is slightly less I'll probably still end up getting them just out of curiosity...this place is cruel to my wallet, lol.


----------



## nehcrow

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Earmax-ER-580-Noise-isolating-Inner-Ear-HiFi-Stereo-Earphones-/380746409033?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a6412449&_uhb=1
 Hmm, these look exactly the same as the UE600... For ~$30 shipped if they sound the same... that must be the bargain of the year?


----------



## peter123

nehcrow said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Earmax-ER-580-Noise-isolating-Inner-Ear-HiFi-Stereo-Earphones-/380746409033?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a6412449&_uhb=1
> 
> Hmm, these look exactly the same as the UE600... For ~$30 shipped if they sound the same... that must be the bargain of the year?




Yeah, I saw those myself. Didn't take the chance since I already own the ue600 so I got the Moxpad x3 instead. I would not be surprise if the Earmax and the ue600 are the same though. If so they're a bargain.


----------



## nick n

^ those are awesome looking, even with bigbarg's soft calming purchase inducing blue camera filter... Thought it was ceramic at first and had a mini adrenaline rush.
 Zero reviews anywhere unfortunately. There's always got to be a first though.
  
*Hey BB has the MOE-SS01 Twin-Driver*, or did he have it  for a while now?? Have to check those impressions again something else that is funky looking.
  
 Nope so Bigbargains just got them in. Let the fun begin. Only one on th'bay.


----------



## iemguy66

Look what i found. Seems like rebranded UE600 for $31 shipped. Joker rates UE600 very higly.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Earmax-ER-580-Noise-isolating-Inner-Ear-HiFi-Stereo-Musical-Earphones-/271315421951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2ba8caff


----------



## nehcrow

iemguy66 said:


> Look what i found. Seems like rebranded UE600 for $31 shipped. Joker rates UE600 very higly.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Earmax-ER-580-Noise-isolating-Inner-Ear-HiFi-Stereo-Musical-Earphones-/271315421951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2ba8caff


 
 Lol look 3 posts up haha.
 They look like they'd sound the same as the UE600 but not 100% sure


----------



## 7S Cameron

nehcrow said:


> Lol look 3 posts up haha.
> They look like they'd sound the same as the UE600 but not 100% sure


 
 Those are BA? Hmm, I might bite...


----------



## doctorjazz

Found that I had taken the RHA with me, quick comparison (running about, show to see), Monsters better, RHA has slightly better treble, soundstage, midrange, detail, stage silence, bass all Gratitudes, like the fit better, but that's my thing, listen in more detail later... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I saw those myself. Didn't take the chance since I already own the ue600 so I got the Moxpad x3 instead. I would not be surprise if the Earmax and the ue600 are the same though. If so they're a bargain.


 
  
 I just got the Earmax and I'm burning them in now. Does the UE600 sound a little bright out of the box, yet have somewhat deep bass extension (for a single BA), no mid bass bloat, and forward mids? If so, they might be close. (Just read Joker's review, sounds very similar to what I'm hearing).
  
 I didn't even realize these were UE600 type or BA when I got them. Awesome. Definitely worth $30, that's for sure.


----------



## bhazard

Speaking of clone type IEMs, I just got this CKS1000 type in for $30, and it sounds fantastic. Again, I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare to, but the sound is way above $30. Basshead, slightly exaggerated AT highs. Probably is strikingly similar.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.104.GcKDxt&id=19264267072


----------



## jant71

nick n said:


> ^ those are awesome looking, even with bigbarg's soft calming purchase inducing blue camera filter... Thought it was ceramic at first and had a mini adrenaline rush.
> Zero reviews anywhere unfortunately. There's always got to be a first though.
> 
> *Hey BB has the MOE-SS01 Twin-Driver*, or did he have it  for a while now?? Have to check those impressions again something else that is funky looking.
> ...


 
  
 I want to see a CKX9 vs. SS01 shootout. One is compared to the FXT90 and is being sent to an owner of the JVC's for comparison. The CKX9 is now owned by a FXT90 owner if you check the thread. No direct comparison yet(maybe if we ask) other than an early general impression of "more fun" and "seemingly higher level".
  
 The MOE is $65 shipped and the AT is $80 shipped but the AT is better looking, comes with more tips(including Comply's), has a much better zip case, has a two year warranty, and comes sooner since it is not coming from China.The MOE is getting the hype but the AT may just be as good or a bit better. Dual driver gets people excited but I don't automatically go for that as making it better. I think these two newbies need to duke it out.


----------



## iemguy66

I once bought Cks77 from aliexpress for $21. They were the same as $80 ones. I think that they were factory rejects(like ones on ebay for $40-50). They also sell CKS99 for $30.


----------



## iemguy66

bhazard said:


> Speaking of clone type IEMs, I just got this CKS1000 type in for $30, and it sounds fantastic. Again, I don't have a real CKS1000 to compare to, but the sound is way above $30. Basshead, slightly exaggerated AT highs. Probably is strikingly similar.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-78114760.104.GcKDxt&id=19264267072


 
 On that link is CKS99, not 1000. I am 100% sure.


----------



## iemguy66

jant71 said:


> I want to see a CKX9 vs. SS01 shootout. One is compared to the FXT90 and is being sent to an owner of the JVC's for comparison. The CKX9 is now owned by a FXT90 owner if you check the thread. No direct comparison yet(maybe if we ask) other than an early general impression of "more fun" and "seemingly higher level".
> 
> The MOE is $65 shipped and the AT is $80 shipped but the AT is better looking, comes with more tips(including Comply's), has a much better zip case, has a two year warranty, and comes sooner since it is not coming from China.The MOE is getting the hype but the AT may just be as good or a bit better. Dual driver gets people excited but I don't automatically go for that as making it better. I think these two newbies need to duke it out.


 
 I think better choice would be Audio technica IM50. Dual driver like MOE, but costs under $60 shipped. And also removable cable. I will buy next week either IM50 or IM70. Also as i have CKX5, i wont buy CKX9 anytime soon. Maybe will buy CHX5 or CHX7 and see how good they are.


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> So, any more people (thanks danny & doctorjazz) have Gratitude vs MA750 impressions to help me out?   It's now between those two for me.
> 
> The genres I listen to most are (in no particular order): Hip-Hop, Pop, Rock and R&B. I like my CKN70's but I'm looking for a true upgrade in sound.




How about you, Dsnuts? :normal_smile :


----------



## jant71

If the IM-50 are under the monitor category, they may just be voiced that way. The MOE, JVC, and CKX are supposed to be colored, fun, immersive, enjoyable. They might be duals but they might not fit in yet till we see how they sound.


----------



## iemguy66

jant71 said:


> If they are under the monitor category, they may just be voiced that way. The MOE, JVC, and CKX are supposed to be colored, fun, immersive, enjoyable. They might be duals but they might not fit in yet till we see how they sound.


 
 From first avjapan impressions - IM50 - monitor like, IM70 - bass enhanced


----------



## quartertone

iemguy66 said:


> I think better choice would be Audio technica IM50. Dual driver like MOE, but costs under $60 shipped. And also removable cable. I will buy next week either IM50 or IM70. Also as i have CKX5, i wont buy CKX9 anytime soon. Maybe will buy CHX5 or CHX7 and see how good they are.


 
  
 Under $60? I see $90 + shipping.


----------



## iemguy66

quartertone said:


> Under $60? I see $90 + shipping.


 
 With cheapest shipping - $59(when register first, You get 300 yen discount)
http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-27944


----------



## nihontoman

I'm somehow more interested in the higher end IM70. it may have a bass boost but as impressions said, both sounded balanced and unique. besides, a bit more "powerful" base frequencies aren't that bad if done right.
  
 weird how there's absolutely no hype about these iems, maybe these don't need it


----------



## iemguy66

maybe go for both im50 and 70 and then compare them and post impressions? They both in one shipment cost $165.


----------



## nihontoman

iemguy66 said:


> maybe go for both im50 and 70 and then compare them and post impressions? They both in one shipment cost $165.


 
 I'm kinda waiting for black Friday deals and if nothing interesting comes up, I'll most definitely go for im70... not sure about the im50 though...


----------



## Vain III

I'm actually interested in the CKX9. I might pick them up as my workout headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> I know the X3 will be better for the AD900X for sure. And I also know that the DX50 would sound better with the Gratitudes. I think the AD900X's need for an amp is a lot more crucial than with the Monsters though.
> 
> On another note you've got me very excited for those over-ears by Philips that are coming out. $300 is a decent price tag, but after reading that review I'm definitely tempted.


 
  
 So I had an interesting session with the AD900X and my 2 daps in question. Interestingly enough I thought the X3 might be the right choice for the AD900X but it turns out it is the DX50 that actually fills out the sound better and plays to the strengths of the headphone more so. The DX50 has a more neutral signature over the X3 and while the sound is deeper on the X3 with more bass it is the DX50 that actually filled out the capabilities of the AD900X more so. Going from one source to the other the DX50 sounds more natural and has better synergy with the AD900X with clearly the wider stage.. So both the Gratitudes and the AD900X actually benefit from the DX50 more so. I think your better off with the DX50.
  


gee simpson said:


> So, any more people (thanks danny & doctorjazz) have Gratitude vs MA750 impressions to help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like my MA750s more so but for your genres it is hard not to like the Gratitudes. For half the price of the MA750 try out a pair of Gratitudes. And you can throw down the extra $60 you saved for the next earphone.


euphonik said:


>


 
  
 There are a few pairs of CKS1Ks on the sale forums. See if you can deal a pair for $130 or so. I would try one out for certain.


----------



## nick n

*JBL *seems to be picking things up a bit more, phasing out their last model series on their site ( all on sale ) making way for their new versions of the IEMs
  No more sub par look, they must have worked on their sound I would guess also. The price of these new things has gone up a fair bit so is this an indicator of better quality sound???

  
  
 Anyhow what struck me as seriously impressive looking  is the new JBL Synchros *S700* Premium cans ( die cast aluminum and steel ), there is a smaller *S500* over-ears and smaller on-ears *S300* also.

  
  
 Interesting thing here is that they _also have some DSP thing that with the press of a button makes it seem like music is on stage_. Of course turn it off to go " passive " whenever you want.
  
  
  JBL being a division of Harmon ( AKG ) who knows what they have come up with here now..
 CERTAINLY THE R&D budget is definitely there for them.
  
  
  *Actual site*
http://www.jbl.com/estore/jbl/us/products/S700/SYNCHRO%20700_JBL_US  there's the two new iems also= *S200a* and *S100a*
  
  
* Amazon review* for what its worth really.
*S700*
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Synchros-S700-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00FF9FI26
*S200a *premium iem:
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Synchros-S200-Headphones-Universal/dp/B00FF9FQ2I/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1384145805&sr=1-2&keywords=jbl+s200a
  
  
  
  
 and a *brief impression from in here.*
*S700*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/688137/jbl-s700
  
 another thing to keep tabs on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sure look a whole heck of a lot different than their recent "intro" stuff. No comparison AT ALL .


----------



## 7S Cameron

nick n said:


> *JBL *seems to be picking things up a bit more, phasing out their last model series on their site ( all on sale ) making way for their new versions of the IEMs
> No more cheesy look, they must have worked on their sound I would guess also. The price of these new things has gone up a fair bit so is this an indicator of better quality sound???
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When it comes to car audio JBL is my end game for speakers. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## nick n

If i could strap these JBL L88 Nova speakers to my head I'd be done in this place, need a pretty large headband for them though.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> If i could strap these JBL L88 Nova speakers to my head I'd be done in this place, need a pretty large headband for them though.


 

 Then you could hang with the Jecklin crowd


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> I like my MA750s more so but for your genres it is hard not to like the Gratitudes. For half the price of the MA750 try out a pair of Gratitudes. And you can throw down the extra $60 you saved for the next earphone.




See, the Gratitudes cost £59.99 ($96) here whereas the MA750 only costs £20 ($32) extra at £79.99 ($128). Would you say the MA750 is worth the extra cost in this case?


----------



## Dsnuts

Go for the MA750s then. Read the latest impression of them on the MA750 thread..I like the Gratitudes for the price we payed them for but if you have to pay a bit margin more for the MA750..The MA750 is technically a superior earphone, better sense of space and depth. More even balanced sound better natural timbre especially in the highs.. Way better build too actually.
  
 The overall presentation of the MA750 is well rounded and superbly balanced where the Gratitudes have a cone shape sound, the treble is thin and leaner vs the bit thicker mids that aren't as deep as I would like and then add to that a thicker bass end..The Gratitudes are colored in an enjoyable way and they do sound awesome for pop rock but if you really want to get down to what has the higher end sound quality.. I have to give the edge to the MA750s.


----------



## Euphonik

dsnuts said:


> There are a few pairs of CKS1Ks on the sale forums. See if you can deal a pair for $130 or so. I would try one out for certain.


 
  
 Werd...emailed the seller, hopefully they're still available. I reeeeeally want the limited editions but it's probably better to audition their sound first before I spent $200 ordering a limited edition from Amazon.jp / Tenso. However, I'm sure your impressions are right on with the 1000 being a solid upgrade to the 77/77x's.


----------



## iemguy66

euphonik said:


> Werd...emailed the seller, hopefully they're still available. I reeeeeally want the limited editions but it's probably better to audition their sound first before I spent $200 ordering a limited edition from Amazon.jp/Tenso. However, I'm sure your impressions are right on with the 1000 being a solid upgrade to the 77/77x's.


 
 Why you dont want to buy CKS99? They are 99% of CKS1000 sound quality. But others say that they are quite different.
 Note - i am not audiophile by no means.


----------



## iemguy66

someone can please compare in short impressions M200 vs Brainwavz R3 vs MA750 vs Gratitudes vs CKS1000. Which has best sq(clarity, bass, mids). Both X3 and R3 from MP4nation for $200 is so tempting. If R3 is as good as other iems, i might take a shot.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> Go for the MA750s then. Read the latest impression of them on the MA750 thread..I like the Gratitudes for the price we payed them for but if you have to pay a bit margin more for the MA750..The MA750 is technically a superior earphone, better sense of space and depth. More even balanced sound better natural timbre especially in the highs.. Way better build too actually.
> 
> The overall presentation of the MA750 is well rounded and superbly balanced where the Gratitudes have a cone shape sound, the treble is thin and leaner vs the bit thicker mids that aren't as deep as I would like and then add to that a thicker bass end..The Gratitudes are colored in an enjoyable way and they do sound awesome for pop rock but if you really want to get down to what has the higher end sound quality.. I have to give the edge to the MA750s.


 
  
 Yeah I just read the latest impressions over there. H20Fidelity seems to like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think you have me sold on them MA750's now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like my CKN70's but looking for something a little more natural sounding and the MA750's seem to be it. I love the look of them too, the build quality and accessories look awesome, the whole package really. Add to the fact they are Scottish made! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Would you say the MA750 is better than the CKS1000?


----------



## H20Fidelity

The MA750 are fantastic.


----------



## Euphonik

iemguy66 said:


> Why you dont want to buy CKS99? They are 99% of CKS1000 sound quality. But others say that they are quite different.
> Note - i am not audiophile by no means.


 
  
 From what I've read I think since the CKS1000s are newer they have a larger soundstage due to air chamber redesign and more refined highs(which I guess was a complaint from some CKS99 owners). My CKS77x is on the way so ideally the 1000s will be a "solid" upgrade : )


----------



## quartertone

iemguy66 said:


> Why you dont want to buy CKS99? They are 99% of CKS1000 sound quality.


 
 Have you heard both? Because some who have wouldn't agree with that.


----------



## d marc0

quartertone said:


> Have you heard both? Because some who have wouldn't agree with that.



+1


----------



## iemguy66

euphonik said:


> From what I've read I think since the CKS1000s are newer they have a larger soundstage due to air chamber redesign and more refined highs(which I guess was a complaint from some CKS99 owners). My CKS77x is on the way so ideally the 1000s will be a "solid" upgrade : )




Cks99 and 1000 was released in same day, and has same technology used.


----------



## iemguy66

quartertone said:


> Have you heard both? Because some who have wouldn't agree with that.




I owned both. And specially compared them side by side. Both burned in.


----------



## Euphonik

iemguy66 said:


> Cks99 and 1000 was released in same day, and has same technology used.


 
  
 Woops, didn't realize that. I don't get why AT would release two products on the same day with the same technology which sound 99% identical but with one costing much more than the other? I couldn't find too many CKS99 comparisons to the CKS1000 so I've been deferring to Dsnuts- his impressions have been pretty spot on for me so far and has made a lot of good selections.


----------



## iemguy66

euphonik said:


> Woops, didn't realize that. I don't get why AT would release two products on the same day with the same technology which sound 99% identical but with one costing much more than the other? I couldn't find too many CKS99 comparisons to the CKS1000 so I've been deferring to Dsnuts- his impressions have been pretty spot on for me so far and has made a lot of good selections.



Maybe my hearing isnt good enough to hear the difference between two similar sounding high end iems? But on other hand, i clearly hear superior es700 detailing compared to cks1000.


----------



## ericp10

iemguy66 said:


> someone can please compare in short impressions M200 vs Brainwavz R3 vs MA750 vs Gratitudes vs CKS1000. Which has best sq(clarity, bass, mids). Both X3 and R3 from MP4nation for $200 is so tempting. If R3 is as good as other iems, i might take a shot.


 
  
  
 This has been done extensively on this thread if you do a little researching. Now, my opinion is that the M200 is the most refined and best sounding earphone out there under $200 (provided that you can get a good seal).


----------



## nick n

h20fidelity said:


> The MA750 are fantastic.


 

 Do tell, you have a loaner or has that contest wrapped up?
  
 FOUND IT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/t/675848/new-rha-iems-the-ma750i-and-ma600i/225#post_9968473


----------



## TwinQY

Anyone have any experience with the JVC HA-FX12?


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> Do tell, you have a loaner or has that contest wrapped up?
> 
> FOUND IT
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, they're very capable, Nick. One of the better dynamic drivers I've heard.


----------



## doctorjazz

I seem to hear things differently than many here...not surprising, I guess, especially in iem's, people hear differently, have different ear shapes. I do hear the plusses of the 750's, though. They have a really wide stage, with nice imaging (compared to the Gratitudes, which was the earlier comparison). They also have cleaner highs. I find the presentation of the instruments themselves better with the Gratitudes...I hear more body, definitiion, oomph in the same instruments on the Gratitudes. Also find the Gratitudes a much easier fit/seal than the 750's, but even holding the 750's in place to get the best seal, I hear these differences. The 750's remind me of the S2s in that way (and the Tenores)...the things they do well, they do really, really well, but in terms of realism, hearing full bodied instruments making music, still like the Gratitudes better. Too bad it's hard to audition these things before purchase...


----------



## Vain III

About time to buy myself the Nexus 5 now that it's getting pretty good reviews on audio quality. I was worried it wouldn't have the same DAC as the LG G2 but it seems that not only does it have the same DAC (24bit/192khz) but the software processing allows for better direct input. Lots of complaints about the speaker, but I'm probably never going to use the speaker as I have a nice portable speaker setup and I mostly use my headphones.

MA750 gets the thumbs up from Dsnut over the Gratitude. I may actually have to check those out as well because at the moment my Fiancee doesn't want me to buy the KEF M200 as she wants my next big pair of $150< headphones to be from her on Christmas.


----------



## Libertad

^best hope for something from her that youd like


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> Oh and i try not to buy into the MSRP hoopla, you're talking about Monsters here, BEATS!!! Anyone??? LMAO
> 
> The thing can cost a penny for all i care, if they sound amazing they sound amazing. If they sound like turd and cost $1000, they still sound like a piece of turd. I try to not judge my gears based on price alone, it's the qualities/ characteristics of the said gear that counts meng. Dat inner beauty analogy.
> 
> edit: oh forgot to say that your impressions are just as valid as mine cuz we all hear differently due to our personal biases, differing taste in music, sound signatures, etc, etc. Kova and i certainly don't see eye to eye regarding these VSD1 LEs but there are common grounds in which we both undoubtedly think are the true trademarks of these LEs and you certainly have pointed out some of them. So good job there.




We'll have to agree to disagree on the MSRP POV because I believe that if I buy something like the VSD1 Classics for $35 and they sound like they're $35 headphones than I have just found a cheapo pair, but if I buy something that is MSRP'd at $200+ dollars and they sound like $30 headphones I will be highly disappointed in the company that produced them. The problem with Beats is that they never fit their target price point. Beats are not bad headphones if you can pick them up for $60, but when they start breaching the $100+ range they start to lose value fast. Well, supposedly the new beats don't suck, but Monster isn't involved with them. If you're going to pick a headphone that Monster has created to attack I would say something like the Monster DNA which is a $50-$75 headphone that is priced at $150. Though they did create the Monster Inspiration's which is pretty close to accurately priced. I would bring them down about $50 bucks into the $200 range. 

Though this is not why I am quoting you! I wanted to tell you that I have to take back what I said about the Gratitudes. They're not two times better than the VSD1 classics. I only A&B'd my VSD1 against my friend's VSD1 LE. I didn't take the time to A&B against the Gratitudes at the time. The VSD1 are actually.. how do I put this.. colder than the Gratitudes. The Gratitudes are just warm and thick. They remind me so much of the comparison against the VSD1 LE except they have a bit more dimension. The VSD1 is actually the flatter--not the flattest--and more precise headphone. Which is something that I am shocked by because they do have a slight bass emphasis. The Gratitudes bass can be almost overpowering in some songs, but it never distorts or disturbs the other frequencies. The range seems wider on the VSD1 classics, but more rich on the Gratitude. I would say that you're definitely correct about the sound signatures being in the ear of the listener and that the Gratitude and VSD1 Classics sound signature are just to different to make a definite statement on which is better. I might have to borrow my friend's VSD1 LE to do a proper A&B of them because that is a lot closer to the Monster's sound signature.


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on the MSRP POV because I believe that if I buy something like the VSD1 Classics for $35 and they sound like they're $35 headphones than I have just found a cheapo pair, but if I buy something that is MSRP'd at $200+ dollars and they sound like $30 headphones I will be highly disappointed in the company that produced them. The problem with Beats is that they never fit their target price point. Beats are not bad headphones if you can pick them up for $60, but when they start breaching the $100+ range they start to lose value fast. Well, supposedly the new beats don't suck, but Monster isn't involved with them. If you're going to pick a headphone that Monster has created to attack I would say something like the Monster DNA which is a $50-$75 headphone that is priced at $150. Though they did create the Monster Inspiration's which is pretty close to accurately priced. I would bring them down about $50 bucks into the $200 range.
> 
> *Though this is not why I am quoting you! I wanted to tell you that I have to take back what I said about the Gratitudes. They're not two times better than the VSD1 classics. I only A&B'd my VSD1 against my friend's VSD1 LE. I didn't take the time to A&B against the Gratitudes at the time. The VSD1 are actually.. how do I put this.. colder than the Gratitudes. The Gratitudes are just warm and thick. They remind me so much of the comparison against the VSD1 LE except they have a bit more dimension. The VSD1 is actually the flatter--not the flattest--and more precise headphone. Which is something that I am shocked by because they do have a slight bass emphasis. The Gratitudes bass can be almost overpowering in some songs, but it never distorts or disturbs the other frequencies. The range seems wider on the VSD1 classics, but more rich on the Gratitude. I would say that you're definitely correct about the sound signatures being in the ear of the listener and that the Gratitude and VSD1 Classics sound signature are just to different to make a definite statement on which is better. I might have to borrow my friend's VSD1 LE to do a proper A&B of them because that is a lot closer to the Monster's sound signature.*


 
 ^ Nice can't wait for that A/B comparo. These LEs take amping/ EQing like a champ, so if you have different sources do try them out cuz they might surprise you.
  
 When hooked to my Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ and Fiio e17 combo they sounded better than straight outta' my 5th gen ipod classic, but the more warm/ bassy sound signature of the e17 is not the most ideal for these LEs. So when hooked up to my venturecraft amp which bypasses the crappy dac of my ghetto @ss 4th gen nano, these shine like crazy. There is much more resolution in the sound which makes for a even more transparent, clean but yet bold/full and explosive experience that just grabs you by the b@lls!!! O.O
  

  
  
 The bass on these when hooked to the venturecraft reminds me of my Super Modded Double Stuffed JVC S500s but there is much more texture, is smoother, less picky/peaky/ revealing and just sounds like a full size set of cans due to their big outta' the head presentation. This was the main reason why i just sold off my Philips X1s, cuz these LEs are a more enjoyable listen for me overall. The bass on the X1s just didn't have the texture nor lushness i had desired and sounded kinda boxy to me when compared to the gr07 BEs and these LEs. The X1s are good but it didn't live up to what i had hoped for esp. in the bass department despite they have amazing bass quantity for a open set of cans. The bass quality wasn't too shabby as well on the X1s no doubt about it, but i needed better that's all.
  
 Anywho keep posted on that A/B meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HYPED!!!


----------



## quartertone

sfwalcer said:


>


 
 What are these? Not the LE.


----------



## ericp10

What madness are you smoking, sf, to suggest that a Quadbeat sounds better than an X1? You so hiiiiiiiigh!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 lol


----------



## SoulSyde

ericp10 said:


> What madness are you smoking, sf, to suggest that a Quadbeat sounds better than an X1? You so hiiiiiiiigh!!!!!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

soulsyde said:


>


 
 ^



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ericp10 said:


> What madness are you smoking, sf, to suggest that a Quadbeat sounds better than an X1? You so hiiiiiiiigh!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the compliment at least you weren't questioning my sanity. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BUT i was talking about those VSD1 Limited Editions, hence "LE" reference NOT LG despite i ALWAYS make spelling/ grammatical mistakes, this sadly wasn't one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hmmm weren't you also the one that questioned why i sold my WS99s despite i said the really liked the CKS1000s as well??? I think i explained it pretty well...  My ES700s sounded more intricate/ special when compared to the WS99, and the same applies to these X1s when compared to my VSD1 LEs. These X1s were basically a WS99 redux for me, both were good but it just wasn't mind blowing good. Despite the Zu cable was able to bring these X1s to another level these X1s still felt lacking in texture/ lushness in the lows with a slightly recessed mid range, hence overall they weren't as enjoyable for me compared to my VSD1 LEs. Their stage was pretty big but i wanted something even more grand in scale esp. for a open/ semi-open set of full sized cans. They are no doubt a good set of semi-open cans with amazing bass quantity/ good quality esp. for their low price, but they just weren't for me despite owning them two times already.
  
 ikr, i must be on a crazy good trip to be comparing a set of full size cans to some lowly cheapo iems, but hey what can i say these cabbages are THAT amazing. 

  
 HIGH HIGH BABY!!!

  
 Maybe i am just insane in the membrane.... 
  
  


quartertone said:


> What are these? Not the LE.


 
 ^ Those are the Lethals..... just reusing images that's all. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-monster-gratitudes-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13635#post_9765146


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

Nuts too at sf .... lol


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Nope just a lil' bit nutty and HIGH OF LYFE!!!
  
  
 DAT Hi-Lite boi!!!


----------



## waynes world

You ARE nuts for selling your X1's, but you're NOT nuts for loving your LE's so much (I can say this pre-burn in and only 2 songs in)...


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> You ARE nuts for selling your X1's, but you're NOT nuts for loving your LE's so much (I can say this pre-burn in and only 2 songs in)...


 
  
 Geez, this is what I wanted the BE's to sound like.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> You ARE nuts for selling your X1's, but you're NOT nuts for loving your LE's so much (I can say this pre-burn in and only 2 songs in)...


 

 ^ D'YAM just my luck i ALWAYS get dud drivers that take forever to sound right weakkk!!!
  
 Congrats WAYNE on those lovely new gems of your!!!
  
 Let us know how you hear/like them. 
  
 From all that you have stated i can already tell their sound is your ideal signature as well. Never fatiguing yet so bold/ full and engaging.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Geez, this is what I wanted the BE's to sound like.


 

 Geez i already love them mo' than my BEs. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These are like the sound of the BEs UNLEASHED!!! from their 2D confines that just explodes into 3D goodness and is ready to kick some serious arse.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> From all that you have stated i can already tell their sound is your ideal signature as well. *Never fatiguing yet so bold/ full and engaging*.


 
  
 Odd, but that's _exactly_ what I was just thinking. I was wondering if I was just hallucinating or something. But you just typed it, so it must be _the truth_ lol.
  
 Oh, and the instrument separation/imaging, and size of the soundstage is pretty impressive. Pretty good depth/headstage as well. Hmm!
  
 Edit: I've said enough about the LE's in this thread for the time being, so I'm switching over to the VSD1 thread...


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Odd, but that's _exactly_ what I was just thinking. I was wondering if I was just hallucinating or something. But you just typed it, so it must be _the truth_ lol.


 

 Listening to my M200 right now and i like the LEs better tbh, cuz there is just his graininess to the sound of these M200s that is iffy. The LEs are even more spacious in presentation with better clarity esp. for hip hop beats you can literally hear the artist hitting their mpcs it sounds that realistic. O.O
  
 Maybe my sources are not ideal for these M200 but damn these LEs like i said me makes wonder what the hell  idoing with all my gears, cuz i don't even need any of them anymore. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
  

  
 Oh and WAYNE think you might have been drinking wayyy too much of my Troll-Aid tbh. HE HE HE


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> Listening to my M200 right now and i like the LEs better tbh, cuz there is just his graininess to the sound of these M200s that is iffy. The LEs are even more spacious in presentation with better clarity esp. for hip hop beats you can literally hear the artist hitting their mpcs it sounds that realistic. O.O
> 
> Maybe my sources are not ideal for these M200 but damn these LEs like i said me makes wonder what the hell  idoing with all my gears, cuz i don't even need any of them anymore. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


 
 Stop talking crap. I can talk. I know what I'm talking about. I already told you that you are supposed to get the VSD7 or VSD7 Bass. The LE are supposed to be tuned to show how the VSD7 sounds but not as good. So, don't tell us you don't need anymore gear. Don't start talking like your gonna be happy with your LE's and sell off all your stuff and leave this place!!!!!!


----------



## d marc0

You are making me nervous Sf memg! You sayin I should've bought the LE's instead of the M200?


----------



## doctorjazz

Audiophilia Nervosa strikes again... There will always be something newer, better, something someone else likes more... If you like what you got, just enjoy it (of course, don't check out MY buying history 
 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## nick n




----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Stop talking crap. I can talk. I know what I'm talking about. I already told you that you are supposed to get the VSD7 or VSD7 Bass. The LE are supposed to be tuned to show how the VSD7 sounds but not as good. So, don't tell us you don't need anymore gear. Don't start talking like your gonna be happy with your LE's and sell off all your stuff and leave this place!!!!!!


 
  
 +


d marc0 said:


> You are making me nervous Sf memg! You sayin I should've bought the LE's instead of the M200?


 
 ^ LoL do TAKE NOTE that these LEs are my "ideal" sound signature, so one man's treasure might be another's trash. That might sound like a cop out but we all have our personal biases so....
  
 Alls i know is that these are literally kicking my arse regardless of how much they cost, and i like them more than every iem i have heard so far.
  
 That's why i said VSonic is scaring the schiit outta' me cuz if they are able to tune these LEs to this level and sell them at this price, their higher end up coming releases will no doubt blow my mind even more. That's why i had to let go of gears that ain't cutting the cheese for me meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 VSONIC GOTS ALL MY MONIES!!! LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 FAN BOI ALERT!!! NOT REALLY.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Hmmm maybe i just got low standards.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit2: @ marco nah those M200 are great iems and is one of this most 3Ds i have heard, but personally i love just love the more natural/ realistic presentation of the LEs over them. Here is my initial write-up of the M200s which is still pretty consistent with how i am hearing them now, but there is just more bass quantity with the stock tips than the ones i was using at that time.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-monster-gratitudes-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13935#post_9783553


----------



## Mackem

After I basically shouted at them, Sony accepted the H1s back and I'm still on the lookout.


----------



## doctorjazz

nick n said:


>


 
 1+


----------



## doctorjazz

sfwalcer said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have to agree to disagree on the MSRP POV because I believe that if I buy something like the VSD1 Classics for $35 and they sound like they're $35 headphones than I have just found a cheapo pair, but if I buy something that is MSRP'd at $200+ dollars and they sound like $30 headphones I will be highly disappointed in the company that produced them. The problem with Beats is that they never fit their target price point. Beats are not bad headphones if you can pick them up for $60, but when they start breaching the $100+ range they start to lose value fast. Well, supposedly the new beats don't suck, but Monster isn't involved with them. If you're going to pick a headphone that Monster has created to attack I would say something like the Monster DNA which is a $50-$75 headphone that is priced at $150. Though they did create the Monster Inspiration's which is pretty close to accurately priced. I would bring them down about $50 bucks into the $200 range.
> ...


 
 This gets back to what I had said earlier...my impressions of open headphones (and, to some extent, shallow fit iem's) is that they do the soundstage/imaging thing great, may get bass clean and pitched well, but often take some of the color/texture out of the instruments. One is not better than the other, just a question of personal preference. I happen to like more body and texture in my instruments, am willing to sacrifice a soundstage that stretches out very wide on both sides. I do tend to keep a lot of phones, as I enjoy the different sound signatures, even if I like 1 overall better than another. Sometimes different records will respond better to different sound sigs. Meng, makes me nervous to agree with you, but that's how it goes. Personally haven't heard the X1's, have coveted them (breaking the old commandment, "thou shall not covet your neighbor's headphone!"). but I can imagine being disappointed in certain aspects (mostly have been waiting for another killer deal).
 On another note, speaking of unnecessary headphone purchases-just got Senn Amperiors today, gonna play with them a bit, later...


----------



## doctorjazz

On a different note, indie-folk band Court Yard Hounds (is there such a thing as mainstream folk?)...good track to check resolution/imaging of your gear, lots of layers/instruments/detail (and I think it sounds good)...
 1 more...


----------



## doctorjazz

Out of the box-Senn Momentum sounds great. It does the soundstage thing, good bass, clean sound, too early to tell about comfort, will need break in if I can put them away...
 OK, one last song, sounded great on the Momentum


----------



## EuphonicArin

so I got the chance to finally put my hd 439's back together after doing a bit of soldering and well, umm, these things are blowing my mind to a point much higher than they ever had before, to the point that I might not even care about upgrading to planars, I mean it's just absolutely at the pinnacle in it's mids, and the textures and details are just.... spectacular without a better word and the best part is that it sounds radically different to my other gear for example: (using my x3 as amp/dac since my rca interconnects are right now in the process of being re soldered)
  
 Vs my modded hp700's: (the hd439's are) less airy, but way more intimate, Mids are way less recessed, also detailing is quite a bit less but with a more "sensual" texture, Male voices have more weight and guitars have more emotion, isolation is a bit worse (due to semi-open mod, which I designed to let out just enough air so that the drivers will bump up mid frequencies, it still need some improvement) and comfort is a bit better
  
 Vs my stock dt250's: Dt250 is the flatter one of the two, with the dt250's having some more air to them in comparison, just not anywhere as airy as the hp700's, also male voices are treated with a normalized tone to them with the Dt250 while the hd439 does the opposite and bring them to life, detail of dt250 is more than the hd439 but not as good as the hp700, isolation is the highest in the comparison and will probably be heightened when I add some dampening and some felt.
  
 Vs my stock ws99: I'll get this to you all tomorrow as I have to go to sleep now...


----------



## TwinQY

Shame that the HD4*8/4*9 family never got a fanbase going. These things come out with some of the nicest mids around. Scary how close they get to the HD580-mids-niceness, and I've been using the HD428 more frequently at home than my mainstay LCD-2s nowadays, mostly out of laziness/inertia/lack of time and energy to hook up the full-rig.
  
 I've occasionally brought them to meets (usually I cram the whole closet content in a bag and forget what's in there), I've gotten the cables fixed (more on that later) by a couple of fellas, most will praise the mids upon first listen. Pop a hole open, damp the back, and you've got some nice bass going on there as well. Nice and polite, can live with forever sort of sound.
  
 But I sort of understand the lack of popularity on these - the build is very plastic-ridden, the headband is too solid a piece and does not inspire with its flexibility (more of the design, rather than the material used), the garbage-skin pads on the non HD43* ones (which come with velour) will never hold a proper seal. These _need_ the velours. It bumps up the warmth, which might not be desired (not to say that they're overly warm), but they'll stop sliding around afterwards.
  
And for the HD428 - _the cabling is downright some of the thinnest, most awful cabling, that I've ever come across on a headphone, period. Name a headphone. It won't compare. _The rest, including the 4*9, will fare much better though.


----------



## EuphonicArin

twinqy said:


> Shame that the HD4*8/4*9 family never got a fanbase going. These things come out with some of the nicest mids around. Scary how close they get to the HD580-mids-niceness, and I've been using the HD428 more frequently at home than my mainstay LCD-2s nowadays, mostly out of laziness/inertia/lack of time and energy to hook up the full-rig.
> 
> I've occasionally brought them to meets (usually I cram the whole closet content in a bag and forget what's in there), I've gotten the cables fixed (more on that later) by a couple of fellas, most will praise the mids upon first listen. Pop a hole open, damp the back, and you've got some nice bass going on there as well. Nice and polite, can live with forever sort of sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 one quick post before I knock myself out, Yah I'm hoping the nut-inator can fix it I mean he's done it before he can do it again, also The Dude Abides


----------



## TwinQY

Anyone see a thread up for those old-ish announced Fostex TE-05 IEMs? Mind you, not much out about them so it'd be a bit pointless to start one, just curious about anything pre-existing.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Anyone see a thread up for those old-ish announced Fostex TE-05 IEMs? Mind you, not much out about them so it'd be a bit pointless to start one, just curious about anything pre-existing.


 

 ^ Nope haven't seen one so the honor is ALL yours, your lovely behindness.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope haven't seen one so the honor is ALL yours, your lovely behindness.


 


> *Mind you, not much out about them so it'd be a bit pointless to start one*


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Then why would you even mention/ ask about them then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Something is cracked up there and it ain't that arse.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Anyone see a thread up for those old-ish announced Fostex TE-05 IEMs? Mind you, not much out about them so it'd be a bit pointless to start one, just curious about anything pre-existing.


 

 Don't be foolish. Thats what the hype thread is for. Now get over there and start with the "I hope they're at least $1000", "I hope they're blue". "I hope they have a Pokemon edition" "Is their a Brony discount code?" "Are they better than beats? The bully who takes my lunch money every day has Beats and I wanna upstage him" comments.
  
 Ought to be able to hit a hundred pages easy before they even see the light of day


----------



## ericp10

Wants to cry when I hear the bass in this song through the AX-60 or M200 ... I'm just saying!


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Wants to cry when I hear the bass in this song through the AX-60 or M200 ... I'm just saying!




 I can't wait for my M200 to arrive ericp! All you're doing is making me more anxious...


----------



## donedj

Comparing the Gratitudes with Miles Davis Tribute, well MDs just are a class above Gratitudes for sure. The bass is a lot more pronounced, depth is amazing on MDs. Gratitudes are great, but maybe need more burn in. Of course for $60 these are great phones, actually sound really great, and should definitely be part of a stable for any one who is interested in quality in ears. What makes the Gratitudes stand out is the mids compared to Miles Davis. This also shows that Monster is a very serious company when it comes to their headphones (at least in ears), they definitely are producing sound as they state the phones are for. MDs are for jazz, not much of vocal presence, rather base, guitar, percussion etc, the Gratitudes are about Earth Wind And Fire, a band about vocals and music, most songs featured 2-3 sometimes 4 vocalists. So the Gratitudes definitely hit the bill. Very clear mids, very clear tremble, bass is plenty but lacks the depth.
  
 Most of the tips did not work for me, the foam ones actually don't work at all, they did not produce enough depth in insertion and did not provide any sound blocking as well, and sound was tiny. The classic tips work a lot better. 
  
 Great phones for the price, around 60 nowadays, and I don't think any other phones can match them at this price.
  
 Lady Gaga Artpop album sounds good, but Miles Davis sounds better.
 Lorde - Pure Heroine, album sounds great on Gratitudes, it is a more vocal centric album, MDs perform very well too. I prefer Gratitudes just a pinch
 Rush - Power Windows - Gratitudes really struggling, the drums are very behind, can not really feel them, base guitar is forward, the lead guitar is very bright that causes noise complications. Vocals are great.
 Testament - The Legacy; Gratitudes are definitely not for metal, hard rock. The guitars are very bright to the point of annoying, drums are nowhere to be found, base guitar is so behind that it becomes a miracle to hear the tones.


----------



## waynes world

Quote:


d marc0 said:


> I can't wait for my M200 to arrive ericp! All you're doing is making me more anxious...


 
  
 Eric: that Jamiroquai track is great 
  
 d marc0: you're getting quite the nice little collection going there! Let me know how this sounds on your M200's once you get them (and get dancing lol!):
  
 
  
 Edit: I just noticed that the above "official" video is not the full length version. Here's a full length version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RZjSYTqkBU


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> d marc0: you're getting quite the nice little collection going there! Let me know how this sounds on your M200's once you get them (and get dancing lol!):
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that the above "official" video is not the full length version. Here's a full length version:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RZjSYTqkBU




I'll keep that in mind mate! 

Was originally eyeing at the new Sony h series but they came up short. So I got the Keg instead with the risk of having fit issues (i hope not).


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Eric: that Jamiroquai track is great
> 
> d marc0: you're getting quite the nice little collection going there! Let me know how this sounds on your M200's once you get them (and get dancing lol!):
> 
> ...




  
  
 LOVE THAT SONG!!


----------



## Libertad

^ i bought there new CD and have been in love with it i ****ING LOVE DAFT PUNK!!!!


----------



## waynes world

libertad said:


> ^ i bought there new CD and have been in love with it i ****ING LOVE DAFT PUNK!!!!


 
  
 I bought it a while ago because bjaardker highly recommended it. When I first got the album I thought "sounds good, but maybe not my cup of tea". It has grown on me though to become one of my favorite albums.
  
 So I'm with you brother!


----------



## doctorjazz

donedj said:


> Comparing the Gratitudes with Miles Davis Tribute, well MDs just are a class above Gratitudes for sure. The bass is a lot more pronounced, depth is amazing on MDs. Gratitudes are great, but maybe need more burn in. Of course for $60 these are great phones, actually sound really great, and should definitely be part of a stable for any one who is interested in quality in ears. What makes the Gratitudes stand out is the mids compared to Miles Davis. This also shows that Monster is a very serious company when it comes to their headphones (at least in ears), they definitely are producing sound as they state the phones are for. MDs are for jazz, not much of vocal presence, rather base, guitar, percussion etc, the Gratitudes are about Earth Wind And Fire, a band about vocals and music, most songs featured 2-3 sometimes 4 vocalists. So the Gratitudes definitely hit the bill. Very clear mids, very clear tremble, bass is plenty but lacks the depth.
> 
> Most of the tips did not work for me, the foam ones actually don't work at all, they did not produce enough depth in insertion and did not provide any sound blocking as well, and sound was tiny. The classic tips work a lot better.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting...I have both, but haven't actually gotten around to pulling the MD out for comparison (it comes with a great case, but it's a bit finicky about placement when you put the iem's back in, so I often forget I have them). Have to listen myself, thanks for the comparisons.
 Right now playing with my new Amperiors, really nice sounding...Some of the iem's I'm reading about are tempting, but I'm always concerned about fit these days. If someone has trouble with them, likely I'll have trouble with them.


----------



## donedj

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting...I have both, but haven't actually gotten around to pulling the MD out for comparison (it comes with a great case, but it's a bit finicky about placement when you put the iem's back in, so I often forget I have them). Have to listen myself, thanks for the comparisons.
> Right now playing with my new Amperiors, really nice sounding...Some of the iem's I'm reading about are tempting, but I'm always concerned about fit these days. If someone has trouble with them, likely I'll have trouble with them.


 
  
 Well my opinion has changed. Out of 10 tips that Gratitudes came with none provided the sound it should have, so at home I tried tips from my vault and settled on AT tips, and now Gratitudes sound really good. I listened to the same albums and it is amazing how the right tips bring the quality these phones intended in the first place. Testament, Ozzy, Megadeth, now all sound great.
  
 If anybody gets these and tries the tips but still does not find it fulfilling try other tips from different brands.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, do you now like them better/same/worse then the Miles Davis'? (still didn't get a chance to to the A-B tonight, will try another time)


----------



## donedj

doctorjazz said:


> So, do you now like them better/same/worse then the Miles Davis'? (still didn't get a chance to to the A-B tonight, will try another time)


 
  
 I think Miles Davis offer better detail, not day and night difference, but still visible. Definitely the bass is more defined in MDs, it has a better punch, not overwhelming but very detailed in the sub bass, and better definition. Mids are definitely the strong point of Gratitudes. Overall if I was asked which to take without considering the price, I would choose MDs. But with cost involved, I would take Gratitudes at $60 for sure, and save bunch, as they offer 90% of what MDs offer. They offer similar soundstage, I find Gratitudes a little bit wider.
  
 Gratitudes are definitely great phones, they in their original price were apparently cheaper than Miles Davis as well.


----------



## DannyBai

Ds and I share a lot of PM's throughout the week and he is always bringing up new gear to me.  I always try to resist but this man just sells things to me.  Many times without even hearing it himself mind you.  My latest recommendation just came in the mail today.  Unfortunately, I received my pair before he did so I'll start the hype on them.  Don't let the plasticky, cheap look fool you because this thing sounds high end.  An open back portable can with velour padding and light clamping force.  I've had it on my head for the past 8 hours and no fatigue and I've been just amazed at the sound.  This is a discovery on this thread but others have already heard it awhile ago including H20Fidelity and others.  I'm sure they can chime in and say a few words but this sound is truly awesome and it cost under $100.


----------



## Dsnuts

Can't wait to try these out. The Yamaha HPH-200BL.. There is a white model that is Japan only I believe..These would be a departure from the much colored Panasonic 480s. More into the open wide stage higher grade sound.. Had a good feeling on this one.
  


 I have read nothing but praise on how these sound. Including one DannyBai..The Aussies, The Brits, The Japanese.. Yet we at headfi have mostly overlooked these except for a few.. A hidden gem? Could be. Not too many wide staged portable open cans. If these sound the way Danny's been describing them to me. I think we have found something worthy of this thread.


----------



## waynes world

Oooh, Yamaha HPH-200's. Looks/sounds very intriguing!


----------



## nick n

^    Y**A*A!


----------



## waynes world

> Originally Posted by *DannyBai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure they can chime in and say a few words but this sound is truly awesome and it cost under $100.


 
  
 Amazon.com = $95.92 + Canadian = DENIED! What's new lol. On amazon.ca they are $191. That's it - I'm moving south!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Those Yamaha open air are genuinely worthy, solid bass response for an open air headphone. Rather detailed mid range, crisp clear natural timbre, excells with vocals, and rather versatile to many genres. Those who want bass in their EDM will still be pleased.  I remember comparing them with my first $650 RDB+ v1 which left me scratching my head a little, I rate them higher then the Sony MDR -1R I had with me. HPH-200 Sounded great with my Studio V, spot on.

  If you guys can source them for around $100 I expect you'll be  pleased. I began giving them some momentum in the full size headphone section but faded off onto something else at the time. Best of all they're terribly easy to drive and sound really nice from sources like Clip+ but scale better with the little Colorfly or Hisound players. You can see in their main thread the few people that tried them were all overly pleased with the sound, there just wasn't a stiff enough backbone to expose them further but they truly deserve it. See what you guys can do with them. 

 H20 approved.


----------



## TwinQY

Dug up the old threads on the Yams, found someone mentioning these as well - 
http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-EP700-OR-Orange-Headphones/dp/B002J7IXCY
  
 Anyone find out if they were similar in the end? Heck the price on these compared to the Yams on Amazon...


----------



## Vain III

h20fidelity said:


> Snip




How would you compare them to the V-Moda M80 which I can find in the same price category (and own)?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the only real similarities on them are that they are open back.. The headphones came out roughly the same time the EPH-100s did and the earphones was one of the more popular phones around here but the headphones for some reason never got the spot light as much..Even though I suspect the headphones are the superior. They do look kinda cheap almost Gradoish in design, But if they sound good with no sweaty ears..I am all about it. Will chime in once I get my pair..Good sounding ear muffs FTW!.


----------



## H20Fidelity

vain iii said:


> How would you compare them to the V-Moda M80 which I can find in the same price category (and own)?


 

 I just sold a pair of Vmoda M-80 last week because I wasn't overly impressed, the builds not as good as Vmoda and the appearance might not have that Vmoda spark. but for sound I rate the HPH-200 higher. Tighter bass response, clearer mid range, basically more extension around the mid range offering more detail better clarity, more than that natural timbre and air in the stage. 100% no problems recommending them over M-80. What you need to remember though is they're open air so sound leakage will occur, I had no problems using them at night without annoying anyone however.  Don't hesitate on trying them, you'll be pleased over M-80, I can say that with 100% confidence. HPH-200 is just a better sounding headphone.

 HPH-200 was released the same time as EPH-100 (The IEM) There's a video here.


----------



## Vain III

h20fidelity said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > How would you compare them to the V-Moda M80 which I can find in the same price category (and own)?
> ...




Okay than... hmm... These are looking enticing. Do you mind if I ask you for one more comparison? It'll be something a little bit more (open vs semi) similar; how do these compare to the Philip L1's which I can pick up for $120? That's the other headphone I'm looking at to replace my V-Moda M80.


----------



## TwinQY

I dunno. The grill looks different, but the headband and cup swivel look _very similar. _And as mentioned on that thread - 


> I have the Yamahas. I believe they are based on the audio technica ath ep700. I've seen pics of the ep700 driver and they look very similar, if not identical. Their earpads look similar too. I have not directly compared the two headphones. The main differences appear to be the driver housing, headband, cable design (length, y-split, jack plug) and overall styling of course. Also, the yamahas came bubble wrapped inside an audio technica-like box with the slits on the back; very simple packaging, nothing fancy. The specs are also very similar. *ath-ep700 specs:
> 40mm Driver Unit
> Sensitivity: 103dB/mW
> Frequency: 20-20,000Hz
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

vain iii said:


> Okay than... hmm... These are looking enticing. Do you mind if I ask you for one more comparison? It'll be something a little bit more (open vs semi) similar; how do these compare to the Philip L1's which I can pick up for $120? That's the other headphone I'm looking at to replace my V-Moda M80.


 

 I haven't heard Phillips L1, sorry.


----------



## Vain III

h20fidelity said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Okay than... hmm... These are looking enticing. Do you mind if I ask you for one more comparison? It'll be something a little bit more (open vs semi) similar; how do these compare to the Philip L1's which I can pick up for $120? That's the other headphone I'm looking at to replace my V-Moda M80.
> ...




That is okay. Thank you for your original comparison.


----------



## 7S Cameron

donedj said:


> Comparing the Gratitudes with Miles Davis Tribute, well MDs just are a class above Gratitudes for sure. The bass is a lot more pronounced, depth is amazing on MDs. Gratitudes are great, but maybe need more burn in. Of course for $60 these are great phones, actually sound really great, and should definitely be part of a stable for any one who is interested in quality in ears. What makes the Gratitudes stand out is the mids compared to Miles Davis. This also shows that Monster is a very serious company when it comes to their headphones (at least in ears), they definitely are producing sound as they state the phones are for. MDs are for jazz, not much of vocal presence, rather base, guitar, percussion etc, the Gratitudes are about Earth Wind And Fire, a band about vocals and music, most songs featured 2-3 sometimes 4 vocalists. So the Gratitudes definitely hit the bill. Very clear mids, very clear tremble, bass is plenty but lacks the depth.
> 
> Most of the tips did not work for me, the foam ones actually don't work at all, they did not produce enough depth in insertion and did not provide any sound blocking as well, and sound was tiny. The classic tips work a lot better.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Metal is the primary genre I listen to and they seem to do it well. The guitars are crunchy and warm, the bass texture is unreal, and the snare is probably the most realistic I've ever heard. I love the fizzy cymbals as well.


----------



## DannyBai

Another really good consumer sounding headphone. Reminds me of the UE6000's but more tamed. Excellent plush over-ear padding. One drawback is the cable has 2.5mm that plugs into the headphone so cable swapping sucks.


----------



## Vain III

I actually went ahead and ordered the Philip L1's after reading about them on the forum. I know they're colder than most headphones, but I tend to like cold sounds over warm ones. (Which is surprising being I love the Gratitude's so much. I'd probably like the S2's/M200 more if I bought them because I think they probably sound colder.) I'll probably pick up the Yamaha HPH-200 when more reviews start rolling in as a replacement for my V-Moda M80s. Currently I think I'll stick to my Gratitude's even though eric did a great job hyping me up to the M200. I just don't think I can spare that much more money right now because of my other Christmas shopping. Though I do have a birthday coming up in March so I'll request those headphones unless something better has come along.


----------



## jwong

So, does more tamed mean you like the UE6000 better, or is the taming an improvement? I ask because I have the UE6000s coming tomorrow and I've been tempted by these too.


----------



## jant71

Now all we need is an HPH-200 vs ATH-EP700 showdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Don't believe we have ever had one.


----------



## DannyBai

jwong said:


> So, does more tamed mean you like the UE6000 better, or is the taming an improvement? I ask because I have the UE6000s coming tomorrow and I've been tempted by these too.


 
 I don't know if it's better but my memory of the UE6000's had boomy bass and the CAL2's are not as boomy.  I remember the UE's having pretty good mids and not so prominent treble.  I think the CAL2's are along the same lines but possibly better treble extension.  Both are spacious and the UE's were great with games and movies.  I would expect the same for the CAL2's.  If you already have the UE's coming, it's probably pointless to get the CAL2's.


----------



## jwong

Good to hear, especially since the $80 special on the UE's is more attractive than the full price on the CAL2's.


----------



## DannyBai

jwong said:


> Good to hear, especially since the $80 special on the UE's is more attractive than the full price on the CAL2's.


 
 I was happy with them at the full retail price so $80 is awesome and worth every penny I'd say.  Will be curious to know your thoughts when you get them.


----------



## Vain III

edits*


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Now all we need is an HPH-200 vs ATH-EP700 showdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ +1


----------



## doctorjazz

I actually went ahead and ordered the Philip L1's after reading about them on the forum. I know they're colder than most headphones, but I tend to like cold sounds over warm ones. (Which is surprising being I love the Gratitude's so much. I'd probably like the S2's/M200 more if I bought them because I think they probably sound colder.) I'll probably pick up the Yamaha HPH-200 when more reviews start rolling in as a replacement for my V-Moda M80s. Currently I think I'll stick to my Gratitude's even though eric did a great job hyping me up to the M200. I just don't think I can spare that much more money right now because of my other Christmas shopping. Though I do have a birthday coming up in March so I'll request those headphones unless something better has come along.

Likelihood is that 50 "better" headphones will grace this thread by then, just hold on to your seat.... :-D 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> Likelihood is that 50 "better" headphones will grace this thread by then, just hold on to your seat.... :-D
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk




lol, yeah, this thread moves so fast. Which is why I tend to take breaks from it because I know I will suffer the same fate as the rest of you if I stick around (i.e. expecto spend moneyo).


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, probably should take some breaks as well, get a chance to actually listen to all this stuff before reading about the next thing I must have...


----------



## doctorjazz

(the Deals Thread is no big help either...)


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Not a discover per say, but Fiio's E17 is on sale for $96.99 + $2.78 shipping. So under $100 by like .20 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're gonna get in trouble! Na na na na na!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Not a discover per say, but Fiio's E17 is on sale for $96.99 + $2.78 shipping. So under $100 by like .20 cents.
> ...




Hmm, I've edited it out now. I didn't think it should be considered a group buy anymore because it is definitely going to be that price, but I went ahead and removed it just in case.


----------



## bhazard

Just got my Brainwavz Deltas in today. Awesome in ear for $20 indeed.
  
 Lots of good under $100 sets lately. The Gratitudes, VSD1LE, and now these are some of my new favorites.


----------



## d marc0

LG Quadbeat 2 VS Sony MH1 Livesound Comparison is posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread/240#post_9980458


----------



## jwong

You know what I've discovered?? I've discovered I need to keep the heck away from this forum! I decided to make a list of the headphones I've bought in the last couple of months...
  
 Kef M500
 Beyerdynamic DT-660
 Superlux HD-681 EVO
 Panasonic HT480C
 Koss DJ100
 V-Moda M-80
 AT WS55X
 AT ES700
 JVC HA-S660
 Pioneer HDJ1500
 Monster Gratitude
 Brainwavz Delta
 AKG K545
 Takstar HD5500 (in transit)
 UE6000 (delivering today)
  
 I've probably forgotten something too. This place is eeeevil! That's not counting the X3, O2 or Geek Pulse either.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jwong said:


> You know what I've discovered?? I've discovered I need to keep the heck away from this forum! I decided to make a list of the headphones I've bought in the last couple of months...
> 
> Kef M500
> Beyerdynamic DT-660
> ...


 
 Can you tell me how the ES700, WS55X, Beyerdybamic, and Gratitudes compare? I know it's a lot to ask, but I have the Gratitudes and I've been considering all those headphones. If you could throw the AKGs in the comparison that would be great as well.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Make sure you get the new model of the L!, cause that is what DS is raving about from the RM audio show...the old ones were good but the new model is the breakthrough discovery......im still burning in my X!s, my zu cable just came today.  i am burning that in to compare it with the
 ebay silver cable that I've been listening to the X1.on.  the ebay cable (no name) is very good, but I'm a big believer in the zu cable metallurgy magic of Sean Casey....i use their cables in high end audio systems to great magic audio satisfaction!  also let me note here first listening tests
 of VSD1 LE highly encouraging.  very different from the VSD1, deeper insertion, more instrument separation and flow.  sound a bit thinner and makes me turn them up more..but they do satisfy.....a serious discovery worthy phone.....look forward to the new L! reviews.......
 and although not a discovery to forum members, I'm delighted with my new ES700 experience very very delightful sound, and balance of bass, kids and trebles,  makes me start moving with the music...a steal for about 100$ used...makes me want to explore higher end ATH phones such as the A900X...but I'm waiting on comparison of the A900X and the new Yamahas from DSnuts.....
  
 ,


----------



## jwong

7s cameron said:


> Can you tell me how the ES700, WS55X, Beyerdybamic, and Gratitudes compare? I know it's a lot to ask, but I have the Gratitudes and I've been considering all those headphones. If you could throw the AKGs in the comparison that would be great as well.


 
  
 I didn't have those all at the same time, but I'll give a few impressions.
  
 The Beyers are the outliers on that list, being very bright midrange-heavy headphones. Clear, detailed and fantastic for classical, but IMO not very good for a lot of other genres. They worked well for some rock songs too, but a lot of stuff sounded anemic through them. Definitely not an all-purpose headphone.
  
 The WS55X was the other end of the spectrum. Bassy, somewhat muddy. Even the bass seemed diffuse and sloppy. I didn't care for these at all. The ES700 was much better. I may be off base here because it's been a while, but I think these might be the most comparable to the Gratitudes signature. Crisp, decent bass, nice upper range. I found them too uncomfortable to keep, but they were nice.
  
 The AKGs are what I'm currently enamored with. It's only the second day, and they're on my head right now. I consider these superior in pretty much every regard. Wider soundstage (unsurprising compared to an IEM), much better separation, more natural sounding. I like my Gratitudes, but it's not close.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jwong said:


> I didn't have those all at the same time, but I'll give a few impressions.
> 
> The Beyers are the outliers on that list, being very bright midrange-heavy headphones. Clear, detailed and fantastic for classical, but IMO not very good for a lot of other genres. They worked well for some rock songs too, but a lot of stuff sounded anemic through them. Definitely not an all-purpose headphone.
> 
> ...



The Gratitudes are definitely my favorite phones right now. I've been really curious about AKG, but I prefer a more U shaped signature like the Gratitudes. I listen primarily to metal as well.


----------



## jwong

I like them as well. The Gratitudes are what I'm keeping as my only pair of IEMs. I'm not a big metal guy, but I like a lot of the female-fronted symphonic stuff, like Within Temptation, Lacuna Coil, etc.


----------



## waynes world

Deleted (incorrect info).


----------



## jwong

That link shows the K550, not the K545.


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> That link shows the K550, not the K545.


 
  
 Thanks. I deleted it.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> LG Quadbeat 2 VS Sony MH1 Livesound Comparison is posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/686412/lg-quadbeat-2-appreciation-thread/240#post_9980458


 
  
 Excellent review d marc0! Almost makes me want to deal with the cable and pull out the 'ol MH1C's for a listen!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Excellent review d marc0! Almost makes me want to deal with the cable and pull out the 'ol MH1C's for a listen!




Thanks mate! Cable still sucks and I just wish it was more manageable. At least I now have MH1 tips as a bonus! Haha!


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Thanks mate! Cable still sucks and I just wish it was more manageable. *At least I now have MH1 tips as a bonus! Haha!*


 
  
 True! I find the mh1c tips work well on many different iems (great on vsd1le's for example, although I like the stock tips as well). Did you ever try the mh1c/mh1 tips on the h200's? I've been using them for a long time on the h200's although I have recently gone back to trying the stock black tips and am liking them a lot as well.


----------



## DannyBai

FYI folks, the CAL2's are sounding very, very good after a nights burn in. Remember these use the bio cellulose drivers. Good sound, ultra comfortable and portability make these and all around recommendation.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> True! I find the mh1c tips work well on many different iems (great on vsd1le's for example, although I like the stock tips as well). Did you ever try the mh1c/mh1 tips on the h200's? I've been using them for a long time on the h200's although I have recently gone back to trying the stock black tips and am liking them a lot as well.




I haven't. Maybe if I find something wrong with my current tips + filter mod. I'm now using LG QB2 tips! The bore is exactly the same in diameter as the H200 nozzle. It eliminated accentuation in the highs without sacrificing bass fullness and tightness. Plus I can now deeply insert them in my ear canal!


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> I haven't. Maybe if I find something wrong with my current tips + filter mod. *I'm now using LG QB2 tips!* The bore is exactly the same in diameter as the H200 nozzle. It eliminated accentuation in the highs without sacrificing bass fullness and tightness. Plus I can now deeply insert them in my ear canal!


 
  
 Huh! You just tweaked my interest in the QB2's lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> FYI folks, the CAL2's are sounding very, very good after a nights burn in. Remember these use the bio cellulose drivers. Good sound, ultra comfortable and portability make these and all around recommendation.


 

 ^ Hmmm bio cell drivers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You got my attention now.
  
 Not really diggin' their aesthetics much sadly. :  (
  
 Plus that 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable. GRRR!!!


----------



## DannyBai

I don't mind the look but it is kind if juvenile looking. I bought an adaptor so I can try different cables. We'll see but its plenty good as it is. I think Vsonic and Sony have used this material before with favorable results.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I don't mind the look but it is kind if juvenile looking. I bought an adaptor so I can try different cables. We'll see but its plenty good as it is. I think Vsonic and Sony have used this material before with favorable results.


 

 ^ Yeppp think it is a patented tech by Sony or something, and the recent anti-jpnese sentiments in China had resulted in VSonic making some pro nationalist statements that might have stopped it's use in their up coming products. This might be one of the reasons for the delays in releasing their new lineup as well.
  
 Good for VSonic sticking to their guns but bad for us waiting for their stuff. haha


----------



## bhazard

dannybai said:


> FYI folks, the CAL2's are sounding very, very good after a nights burn in. Remember these use the bio cellulose drivers. Good sound, ultra comfortable and portability make these and all around recommendation.


 
 If there is a black friday sale, I'm all over these. Are they better than the CAL1?


----------



## TwinQY

Cleaner bass than the original CAL!s? That's all I can ask for really, that and better build (which seems to have been fulfilled) which left me unable to use them as my main portable HP.


----------



## DannyBai

I've never heard the original CAL. Sorry.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Huh! You just tweaked my interest in the QB2's lol!


 
  
 LOL! $30 is still too expensive just to get tips... maybe find someone who bought an LG G2 phone who doesn't need the headset? They may even give it to you for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 TBH, I actually prefer the material on the MH1 tips. The QB2 tips can get a bit uncomfy if not inserted right. But nothing will stand in my way to get the best sound out of my H200!


----------



## TwinQY

dannybai said:


> I've never heard the original CAL. Sorry.


 
 Someone should send this man an original CAL.


----------



## BenF

The next generation carbon nanotube driver is here!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/690493/the-jvc-ha-s680-s400s-and-s500s-big-brother-is-here


----------



## bhazard

Someone else give these Kanen ip-808's a try. They've been in a battle for my ears with the Brainwavz Delta today, and they're only $10.
  
http://dx.com/p/kanen-ip808-in-ear-bass-stereo-earphone-w-microphone-silver-3-5mm-plug-120cm-156061


----------



## 7S Cameron

bhazard said:


> Someone else give these Kanen ip-808's a try. They've been in a battle for my ears with the Brainwavz Delta today, and they're only $10.
> 
> http://dx.com/p/kanen-ip808-in-ear-bass-stereo-earphone-w-microphone-silver-3-5mm-plug-120cm-156061


 
 Ooooo, I really like how those look. The housing reminds me of the FXD80s.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Someone else give these Kanen ip-808's a try. They've been in a battle for my ears with the Brainwavz Delta today, and they're only $10.
> 
> http://dx.com/p/kanen-ip808-in-ear-bass-stereo-earphone-w-microphone-silver-3-5mm-plug-120cm-156061


 
  
 $10 bucks and free shipping to Canada... Nick and I are in!


----------



## TwinQY

The shape looks like the SK Titans, and a slough of other OEMed stuff.
  
 $10 though, let me know how it works out.


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> jwong said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I've discovered?? I've discovered I need to keep the heck away from this forum! I decided to make a list of the headphones I've bought in the last couple of months...
> ...


 
 Love this list, afraid to compile my own, but maybe one of these days. Have been considering AKG K550, which have dropped at times into the $150 or so range, get great write ups. With all the over/on ear headphones I've accumulated over the past few months, time off would be appropriate. Have been really liking the Senn Momentums (also dropping in price of late)


----------



## bhazard

This thread is seriously evil, awesome, and wallet busting all at the same time, and I love it.
  
 We need a Head-Fi Anonymous forum to stay clean after we start going overboard.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> The shape looks like the SK Titans, and a slough of other OEMed stuff.
> 
> $10 though, let me know how it works out.


 

 Tightwad. Pony up the 10 bucks


----------



## bhazard

hutnicks said:


> Tightwad. Pony up the 10 bucks


 
 Careful, I thought "hey, these are only $10, lets try them, for a lot of these chinese brands I'm testing. Now I have about 50-60 "$10" earphones I still need to get to sitting here. lol


----------



## nick n

http://www.head-fi.org/t/690302/jbl-synchros-s200


----------



## bhazard

nick n said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/690302/jbl-synchros-s200


 
 Interested in more impressions on these. They would have to beat out the RE-400 or R50 to peak my interest.


----------



## Dsnuts

These things sound amazing ya'll.. I got them today and I have to say I was expecting a nice sounding can and I got more than that..These have the one thing going on for them that none of these closed cans can say they have. That open stage is very audible. I can tell Yamaha tuned these with the velours in mind. Comfort of these things are just awesome.. They barely have a clamp yet they sit perfectly on the ear. These would be for guys that hate anything on the ear. These are more comfy than most in ears. Lol.. They feel like soft pillows on the head.
  
 Imaging is spot on and depending on recording the sound stage can be airy and vast. Exactly what an open can should sound like..Two things that stand out on the sound. These are proper open cans for one but the other is how high end they sound to my ears..These have sparkly extended treble..Sweet defined mids that stand out for vocals and a bass end that is perfect for this sound..These sound kinda like an open back ES700 to my ears with even better imaging..Clarity is outstanding and imaging about as good as your gonna get with smaller 40mm drivers..Bass end is excellent for a smaller open can. A very complete sounding portable that gives out a sound that has nothing to do with the way they look..
  
 I tried both the DX50 and the X3 and both daps sound excellent on them but I have to give the edge to the X3 for bringing out a bit of extra depth to this sound. Another surprise. I threw on the WS55 pads I had on the ES700 and they ended up sounding more fuller but lost a bit of imaging and separation because of it so the the velours are what these cans sound best with.. A very nice open portable that will surprise many that get them..Will burn them in a bit more and see where they go..So far these have more than met my expectations of them.
  
 Don't let them plane jane looks fool you..Sure they might leak some sound but who cares when you get that open stage happening. Can't wait to try this with some games. I think these will make perfect gaming cans..


----------



## waynes world

Nice Ds! And I for one think they look great as well. Want'em!


----------



## xybe

DS: Couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on the Yamahas, they are making their way to these forsaken parts. Hopefully I'll be listening to these babies by the end of the month.
  
 Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

nice review DS, sounds like a true discovery!   interesting comparison with the es700s, which i have been listening
 to RANDOM RAB S  new fantastic album RELEASE (available thru band camp) every morning. i can imagine
 what a more open sound might be, so might have to discover these myself. still wondering how you would compare them
 to the A900X or AD900X...do they they have an AT like sound or is a different  Yamaha sound, whatever that would be?
 ps the price of these keeps inching up on amazon....


----------



## HairyHeadMara

EPH-100+X3 are also amazing


----------



## drbluenewmexico

oh no, pulled the trigger on the Yamahas,  oh yes,   after i read more reviews, seems like these phones can do almost no wrong and JS is so excited about them.....and amazon had only one left.....feel like i was just shot in the wallet, but its least a small hole....and if they are a cross between grad0 80ish like  sound and es700s i will be in audio heaven...worth the chance....here we go again.  that head-fief who suggested there
 be a DISCOVERY ANONYMOUS program might have a good idea there...HA....


----------



## NightAngelz

dsnuts said:


>


 
 What genre would this go well with? Would it go well with punk rock or nu metal? Thanks xD


----------



## Dsnuts

Rock metal. Jazz. pop, funk, punk, blues, classical, EDM, It all sounds kick ass to my ears. I have been putting off raking the back yard of all the leaves so I took my overnight burned in Yamahas with me to test how well they do.
  
 OH MAN!..The sound as impressive as they were last night after a few hours of burn. I left them burning overnight and today the sound has filled out, bass region has filled out especially the sub region, mids seem more even, more fuller and treble has also smoothed out. Needless to say after listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan greatest for several hours. These cans are a freaking GEM.
  
 Stevie came at me from a large stage where he was performing. Drums have deep impact with that agile timbre of drums vocals and guitars are clearly flowing..This sound! Guys that snapped these up. You are gonna be impressed on open box but wait till you get some burn in..The Awesome has ramped up tremendously.. You guys are gonna love this sound. These cans have leaped frogged up in my rankings overnight.


----------



## nehcrow

Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread 
 Might need a cheap pair to give my ears a break


----------



## Zelda

dsnuts said:


> Can't wait to try these out. The Yamaha HPH-200BL.. There is a white model that is Japan only I believe..These would be a departure from the much colored Panasonic 480s. More into the open wide stage higher grade sound.. Had a good feeling on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read nothing but praise on how these sound. Including one DannyBai..The Aussies, The Brits, The Japanese.. Yet we at headfi have mostly overlooked these except for a few.. A hidden gem? Could be. Not too many wide staged portable open cans. If these sound the way Danny's been describing them to me. I think we have found something worthy of this thread.


 
 quite intrigued. but it's not a new model, is it? 
 now, which one to get? these or the jvc 680 CNT?


----------



## nihontoman

nehcrow said:


> Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread
> Might need a cheap pair to give my ears a break


 
  
  
 Sven MS1040. they are cheap 2.1 multimedia speakers but they sound surprisingly good...


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Ghhhhh, I was interested in those Yamahas a whole year ago. I didn't see anywhere I could get them without nasty shipping prices to here. They looked to me like a snazzier, more refined Grado and reviews at the time made it seem like they sound as such, too. I landed up getting a pair MS1s, which I love, but I'll always be wondering about that damn HPH-200.

The last purchase I allowed myself for the year was the GEEK DAC as a Christmas present. I'm not bothered by it that much, though. Sure, I'd love to have the money to throw at headphones, but there's something to be said for taking time and observing everyone else's experiences. Maybe this hyping will be all it takes to start finding some HPH-200s in the For Sale forums soon.


----------



## Zelda

nihontoman said:


> Sven MS1040. they are cheap 2.1 multimedia speakers but they sound surprisingly good...


 
 woa! nice black-red colors!


----------



## jwong

nehcrow said:


> Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread
> Might need a cheap pair to give my ears a break


 
  
 Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers through a lepai T-class amp. About $100 for the set of speakers and the amp, and they sound great.


----------



## esteebin

nehcrow said:


> Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread
> Might need a cheap pair to give my ears a break


 

 I have both of the Audyssey Lower East Side Media speakers and the Wireless Bluetooth version. Both purchased from woot.com and both are 2.0 speakers with bass radiators on the back. Great warm sound.


----------



## nihontoman

zelda said:


> woa! nice black-red colors!


 
 yeah, they look atrocious, but sound really good for the price. so yeah


----------



## Vain III

I need a cheaper >$100-$150 (max) IEM for a stocking stuffer. To be used with pretty much every genre of music but most frequently Classic (Violin Emphasis), EDM W/ Vocals, Blues, & Underground Rap. Preference for not-so-warm sound signature. I've been looking at the EPH-100, TDK-IE800, & MA750. I'm sure you guys will have some great insight.


----------



## BenF

nehcrow said:


> Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread
> Might need a cheap pair to give my ears a break


 
  
 JVC HA-S680 make a decent desktop speaker - I can put my NFS-11.32 on high gain and volume at 1-2PM - the sound fills the room
http://www.head-fi.org/t/690493/the-jvc-ha-s680-s400s-and-s500s-big-brother-is-here
 No need to spend extra money on speakers.


----------



## BenF

zelda said:


> quite intrigued. but it's not a new model, is it?
> now, which one to get? these or the jvc 680 CNT?


 

 By the looks of the pads, JVC HA-S680 is much more comfortable.
 Also, being open, the Yamaha really requires a quiet environment to enjoy your music - which can be hard to find for a long period of time.
 This is why my HE-400 doesn't get much playing time, even though it is the best headphone I own.
 What's even the point of making a portable open headphone, if you can't use them on the go?


----------



## Vain III

benf said:


> nehcrow said:
> 
> 
> > Curious what everybody is using as speakers in this thread
> ...




You're like a one man hype train with those S680s.


----------



## 1ofamillion

dsnuts said:


> These things sound amazing ya'll.. I got them today and I have to say I was expecting a nice sounding can and I got more than that..These have the one thing going on for them that none of these closed cans can say they have. That open stage is very audible. I can tell Yamaha tuned these with the velours in mind. Comfort of these things are just awesome.. They barely have a clamp yet they sit perfectly on the ear. These would be for guys that hate anything on the ear. These are more comfy than most in ears. Lol.. They feel like soft pillows on the head.
> 
> Imaging is spot on and depending on recording the sound stage can be airy and vast. Exactly what an open can should sound like..Two things that stand out on the sound. These are proper open cans for one but the other is how high end they sound to my ears..These have sparkly extended treble..Sweet defined mids that stand out for vocals and a bass end that is perfect for this sound..These sound kinda like an open back ES700 to my ears with even better imaging..Clarity is outstanding and imaging about as good as your gonna get with smaller 40mm drivers..Bass end is excellent for a smaller open can. A very complete sounding portable that gives out a sound that has nothing to do with the way they look..
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm just curious Ds. Would you consider these an upgrade to the S500?


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> You're like a one man hype train with those S680s.


 

 ^ He _WAS_ the one man hype train for those S400s of his as well.


----------



## BenF

vain iii said:


> I need a cheaper >$100-$150 (max) IEM for a stocking stuffer. To be used with pretty much every genre of music but most frequently Classic (Violin Emphasis), EDM W/ Vocals, Blues, & Underground Rap. Preference for not-so-warm sound signature. I've been looking at the EPH-100, TDK-IE800, & MA750. I'm sure you guys will have some great insight.


 
  
 Brainwavz B2 are 129.5$, neither cold nor warm, technically excellent:
http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-B2-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B00573S3RC


----------



## BenF

vain iii said:


> You're like a one man hype train with those S680s.


 

 I am the only one that has them, have to pull the train all by myself.
 Can someone please join?


----------



## waynes world

1ofamillion said:


> I'm just curious Ds. Would you consider these an upgrade to the S500?


 
  
 He's gonna say "yes". Wanna bet?


----------



## Vain III

benf said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > I need a cheaper >$100-$150 (max) IEM for a stocking stuffer. To be used with pretty much every genre of music but most frequently Classic (Violin Emphasis), EDM W/ Vocals, Blues,
> ...




Yep, been looking that those as well because the Brainwavz HM3 is what got me onto this site in the first place, but I'm wondering if the lows are fast and punchy enough to keep up with some of my more bassier music.


----------



## BenF

vain iii said:


> Yep, been looking that those as well because the Brainwavz HM3 is what got me onto this site in the first place, but I'm wondering if the lows are fast and punchy enough to keep up with some of my more bassier music.


 

 The bass is very fast and punchy, as long as you wear them cable down, and not cable up, like many people do.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm....of course, the last thing in need is another pair of 'phones, but these sound interesting (I'm also kicking around the PSB m4u 1, which seems to be getting amazing positive response-bit more expensive, though). Haven't even spent much time with the other new hp's, Senn Amperior, Beyer DT1350's, Martin Logan Mikros 90 (which has become better in the bass department, there's a trick to wearing them properly to get good bass response that I got from the Mikros 90 thread, makes a big difference. Still quite a different presentation from the others noted). Can you say "out of control"...having fun, though.


----------



## Vain III

benf said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, been looking that those as well because the Brainwavz HM3 is what got me onto this site in the first place, but I'm wondering if the lows are fast and punchy enough to keep up with some of my more bassier music.
> ...




Thanks for you help, but after a bit of thinking, I've decided to go for a Dual Dynamic that hasn't been reviewed(?) but is most anticipated on the site. I'm doing this so that I can give back a little to you guys that have helped destroy my wallet in the past.


----------



## Don Lehrer

Hi there, this is my first post in this tread, I already tought I´ve been suscribed to too many dangerous TREADs but what the heck. I suscribed to this one and I´ve been enjoying the lecture and your comments. I also have the Monster Gratitude and I think they are more than ok, I use them when I want real quality with no compromiss and I don´t mind if something happens, they were cheap and good.
  I like the idea of the Yamaha HPH-200BL Headphones but for the moment those need to be on a good sale or something like  that (please Black Friday make it happen) otherwise I´m not getting them, I prefer a couple of portable amps and next year I hope I can complete my Desktop rig.


----------



## NightAngelz

Could anybody compare the yamaha hph 200 against the CAL!2? And thanks for replying ds xD


----------



## TwinQY

vain iii said:


> Thanks for you help, but after a bit of thinking, I've decided to go for a Dual Dynamic that hasn't been reviewed(?) but is most anticipated on the site. I'm doing this so that I can give back a little to you guys that have helped destroy my wallet in the past.


 
 Moe? IM50/70?
  
 Either way...


----------



## Vain III

twinqy said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for you help, but after a bit of thinking, I've decided to go for a Dual Dynamic that hasn't been reviewed(?) but is most anticipated on the site. I'm doing this so that I can give back a little to you guys that have helped destroy my wallet in the past.
> ...




Yep, but which one? Hint: It's Red.


----------



## TwinQY

Aww, you didn't have to go all-out and get the 70. We would have still loved you if you had gotten the 50s instead.


----------



## Vain III

twinqy said:


> Aww, you didn't have to go all-out and get the 70. We would have still loved you if you had gotten the 50s instead.




 I wish I could have went all out on those IM04's instead but for that price I might as well pay a little more for CIEM.


----------



## doctorjazz

$750 on BuyJapan's ebay site as preorder for IM04 is a bit rich...quad BA's, it says


----------



## doctorjazz

On the other hand, the 70's are about $135 through BuyJapan...didn't research what other import sites would charge. The import fee is about $40, takes a reasonable iem and makes it, while not expensive, a bit out of impulse buy range (probably a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## waynes world

don lehrer said:


> Hi there, this is my first post in this tread, I already tought I´ve been suscribed to too many dangerous TREADs but what the heck. I suscribed to this one and I´ve been enjoying the lecture and your comments. I also have the Monster Gratitude and I think they are more than ok, I use them when I want real quality with no compromiss and I don´t mind if something happens, they were cheap and good.
> *I like the idea of the Yamaha HPH-200BL Headphones but for the moment those need to be on a good sale or something like  that (please Black Friday make it happen) otherwise I´m not getting them,* I prefer a couple of portable amps and next year I hope I can complete my Desktop rig.


 
  
 Ok, but for $100, I can tell that those are a steal. And get an DX50 (or better yet X5), and you will have an awesome portable rig.


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> On the other hand, the 70's are about $135 through BuyJapan...didn't research what other import sites would charge. The import fee is about $40, takes a reasonable iem and makes it, while not expensive, a bit out of impulse buy range (probably a good thing :wink_face: )




US$ 117.16 w/ shipping via EMS to US on CDJapan


----------



## Don Lehrer

waynes world said:


> Ok, but for $100, I can tell that those are a steal. And get an DX50 (or better yet X5), and you will have an awesome portable rig.


 
 Thanks for your comment, I already have the DX50 and I love the sound with the sennheiser hd25. I want to try the Fidelio X! or the V-Moda 100 I know those are quite different, but I think they suit me and my needs (second portable rig and something for home).


----------



## DannyBai

nightangelz said:


> Could anybody compare the yamaha hph 200 against the CAL!2? And thanks for replying ds xD


 
 The bass is more prominent on the CAL2's.  The overall sound is thicker.  The HPH200's have a wider stage, the CAL2's sounds deeper.  Vocals sound airier on the HPH's and has better instrument separation.  The HPH's sound crisper due to higher treble extension.  The HPH's have a really nice open sound that almost makes the CAL2's sound closed and congested.  If comparing the CAL2's to another closed headphone, I wouldn't find them closed sounding at all though.  I think the CAL2's are quite fantastic really but the HPH's are better all around between the two.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am finally able to hear the Yamas using my NFB-5s.. For the love of all things that sound too awesome for words. My god this sounds stupendous.. These cans are clearly showing me they can do so much more than just sound right..I am testing how transparent the sound is. Much like how my S2s scale to a higher end sources. These do the same but with even a greater effect I suspect because of the higher grade of driver for one but more so that they are fully open..There is just no possible way this sound is coming from these little cans I keep on saying .But they do..These cans come out of nowhere and let me realize just how overlooked these cans are.. 
  
 Read this guys..
  
A Watershed Achievement in Consumer Audio
 By Phantom  on December 26, 2012
  The Yamaha HPH-200s are a genuine hallmark in the history of consumer audio. For years it was possible to buy a pair of inexpensive Audio Technica or Yamaha headphones and get somewhat close to the premier grade of reproduction offered by certain reference models. But the final step up required truly absurd investments. For sensible audiophiles with better things to do with one or two grand than buy pretentious bragging rights, a choice had to be made. *The HPH-200 eliminates the dilemma.*

 I have spent some time with many of the flagship headphones that are held up as standards--the Sennheiser HD 800, Grado's PS 1000, and a few Stax electrostatics which are virtually in a class by themselves. In my opinion there is no dynamic headphone on the market that can eclipse the sound of the HPH-200 by any substantial degree. In direct comparisons, they are superior in subtle ways as often as they are surpassed. They are open-air, so all instruments are suspended in a breathtaking holographic soundfield. They excel at producing the most minute, intricate details in acoustic instruments, even in the midst of a rich and complex midrange. At the same time, they produce a muscular, tactile bottom end that navigates music without artificial emphasis or distortion. This combination is the hat trick that eludes most of the headphones that have ever been produced. But the best thing about the HPH-200s is that they retain Yamaha's traditional flat response and accuracy. The sound is precise and uncolored, exactly as intended.

 It is possible to listen to these for hours without any fatigue whatsoever. The velour pads are stable and luxuriously comfortable, just overlapping the perimeter of the ear. This is a good thing, since the sound will invite many novice audiophiles to spend a lot of time in that thrilling introduction stage, revisiting favorite recordings and discovering what they were missing. So congratulations to Yamaha. For the moment the purchase of a high end headphone at a high end price is nothing to brag about.
  
  

 .
  
 I read this and it hit me that this guy may know what he is taking about.This review is completely to the point and in fact got me to pull the trigger on these cans.. Listening to them now. Truly, portable cans aren't supposed to sound like these. I just had a good 2 hour long session using my NFB-5 and there is not a genre these cans don't sound right for. I know for a fact these cans will be a permanent part of my collection.. Are these better than the HA-S500? I only wish the stage of the HA-S500s could touch the open sound of these cans. The HA-S500s were a fun set of cans that did so many things right but these Yamahas are on a completely different playing field. So these cans went up by $10..These are now being sold for around $107.. These sell at most places for $150 on line. At $150 I don't know if there is a can that sound this good.. These completely embarrass the M-80s..These are actually technically and sonically superior to my Sony 1Rs and the only real competition these have that I own is my X1s. Lol.. Sometimes it is the lesser known that ends up being something completely special,  These cannot be overlooked anymore. All your higher end cans will be exposed for being overpriced.These are the very definition of a hidden gem.. We wasn't the first to expose them here at headfi but these clearly deserve people to hear them. To me it just don't get too much better for your money.  It just don't.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> -snip-


 
 Wow, you might have pushed me over the edge with this post! Right when you first posted a picture of these Yamahas I was definitely interested. I'm a little worried that I like closed cans better than open ones, but I really only have one open headphone. How bad is the sound leakage? Is it the same as the AD900X?


----------



## Dsnuts

They leak. Which is natural for an open can. But for me it is a non issue.I wouldn't use these in the library or an office, but outdoors walking around or doing yard work. Nothing like having that large stage to make you enjoy yard work. I have my iems ,MA750s if I want isolation..They leak a little less than the AD900X but they do leak sound out. They do a great job blocking sound coming in though with music playing.  I trust Dannys view of them CAL2s. If you want one with less leakage I would snag one of them. You already own the HA-S500. I think them HA-S680s have potential but them CAL2s look way more comfy and I bet they sound great too.. I was very close to getting them CAL2s myself but I read a review from another member that they have a very similar sound to the original CALs which is not a bad thing but with better refinement..They could be using the same exact driver but better tweeked and obviously better larger housing for the drivers.
  
 Oh yea I forgot I briefly tried one of my games using the Yamas . Call of Juaresz Gunslinger...A western shooter.. These Yamas sound as good if not better than anything I have ever used for gaming. Perfect sound positioning and gun impact..


----------



## waynes world

Groan! Lol


----------



## bhazard

Man, Asian brands are on fire lately.
  
 So the other day the Brainwavz Delta blew me away, then the Kanen iP-808 surprised me, and today I just got something completely unknown that craps on them both (if you love big bass).
  
 These sound like the S500, but are in ears. Same big bass and U shape signature, not the slightest bit muddy, and its ~$15. I did not expect these to be this good.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-new-arrival-a1-subwoofer-heatshrinked-original-diy-ear-headset-hifi-earphones-game/1236983629.html


----------



## TwinQY

Vented, fancy.
 Got some fancy DAPs in the background of the ad as well.
 Oooh, is that a FR graph...

 I think Asian brands have always been on fire - we just weren't constantly conscious of them _being_ Asian. The OEM game is frightening.
 No buying from them yet, I'm _still_ waiting on those Moxpads...


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> Vented, fancy.
> Got some fancy DAPs in the background of the ad as well.
> Oooh, is that a FR graph...
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is a FR graph, and a good enough looking U shape to me.
  
 I've been in shock the past hour. Really, really digging these for EDM and Metal. They can get bright at times, but the S500 does too.
  
 I'm still waiting on my moxpads too. The month wait is rough sometimes. I always try to use epacket whenever I can, as its much quicker.


----------



## Roboturner913

dsnuts said:


> These things sound amazing ya'll.. I got them today and I have to say I was expecting a nice sounding can and I got more than that..These have the one thing going on for them that none of these closed cans can say they have. That open stage is very audible. I can tell Yamaha tuned these with the velours in mind. Comfort of these things are just awesome.. They barely have a clamp yet they sit perfectly on the ear. These would be for guys that hate anything on the ear. These are more comfy than most in ears. Lol.. They feel like soft pillows on the head.
> 
> Imaging is spot on and depending on recording the sound stage can be airy and vast. Exactly what an open can should sound like..Two things that stand out on the sound. These are proper open cans for one but the other is how high end they sound to my ears..These have sparkly extended treble..Sweet defined mids that stand out for vocals and a bass end that is perfect for this sound..These sound kinda like an open back ES700 to my ears with even better imaging..Clarity is outstanding and imaging about as good as your gonna get with smaller 40mm drivers..Bass end is excellent for a smaller open can. A very complete sounding portable that gives out a sound that has nothing to do with the way they look..
> 
> ...


 
 I saw the pic and didn't need to read the review. I NEED those headphones bad.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> They leak. Which is natural for an open can. But for me it is a non issue.I wouldn't use these in the library or an office, but outdoors walking around or doing yard work. Nothing like having that large stage to make you enjoy yard work. I have my iems ,MA750s if I want isolation..They leak a little less than the AD900X but they do leak sound out. They do a great job blocking sound coming in though with music playing.  I trust Dannys view of them CAL2s. If you want one with less leakage I would snag one of them. You already own the HA-S500. I think them HA-S680s have potential but them CAL2s look way more comfy and I bet they sound great too.. I was very close to getting them CAL2s myself but I read a review from another member that they have a very similar sound to the original CALs which is not a bad thing but with better refinement..They could be using the same exact driver but better tweeked and obviously better larger housing for the drivers.
> 
> Oh yea I forgot I briefly tried one of my games using the Yamas . Call of Juaresz Gunslinger...A western shooter.. These Yamas sound as good if not better than anything I have ever used for gaming. Perfect sound positioning and gun impact..


 
 Sure, sound leakage is a concern, but it's definitely less important than the sound itself. The main thing that I have a problem with is the lack of imaging with the AD900X. The bass could be a little better as well. I'm tempted to buy these Yamahas just to see if I really do like closed cans better. I haven't even considered the CALs. Well, you know me. My favorite sound signature is that of the CKN70s and the Gratitudes: warm and bright. My primary concerns are imaging, instrument seperation, and sound stage in that order. The CAL2s are a little tempting because of the inline microphone and portability.
  
 Honestly, I'm still curious about the WS99s. They seem like they would have a similar signature to my beloved Gratitudes. But at the moment you've got me eyeballing the Yamahas with my debit card out.


----------



## Vain III

edited out cause I'm awesome.


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > They leak. Which is natural for an open can. But for me it is a non issue.I wouldn't use these in the library or an office, but outdoors walking around or doing yard work. Nothing like having that large stage to make you enjoy yard work. I have my iems ,MA750s if I want isolation..They leak a little less than the AD900X but they do leak sound out. They do a great job blocking sound coming in though with music playing.  I trust Dannys view of them CAL2s. If you want one with less leakage I would snag one of them. You already own the HA-S500. I think them HA-S680s have potential but them CAL2s look way more comfy and I bet they sound great too.. I was very close to getting them CAL2s myself but I read a review from another member that they have a very similar sound to the original CALs which is not a bad thing but with better refinement..They could be using the same exact driver but better tweeked and obviously better larger housing for the drivers.
> ...


 
  
 Well, as the other closed headphone fan here, I may order one of these Yamahas and compare, got my curious ( and my "I NEED IT") going, what else is new...


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to say, looks are not usually my biggest concern in headphones, but the poor man's Grado look is NOT very appealing... My fashion consultant (otherwise known as my in-college daughter) wouldn't be caught dead in these! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ofamillion

dsnuts said:


> I am finally able to hear the Yamas using my NFB-5s.. For the love of all things that sound too awesome for words. My god this sounds stupendous.. These cans are clearly showing me they can do so much more than just sound right..I am testing how transparent the sound is. Much like how my S2s scale to a higher end sources. These do the same but with even a greater effect I suspect because of the higher grade of driver for one but more so that they are fully open..There is just no possible way this sound is coming from these little cans I keep on saying .But they do..These cans come out of nowhere and let me realize just how overlooked these cans are..
> 
> Read this guys..
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is wrong with you?? You do realize that Christmas is coming up, right? How am I going to buy presents if I just keep spending my money on headphones?
  
 On a serious note, I will be buying these in the near future  Already convinced!


----------



## Dsnuts

Guys. Just know Danny and I have been closely monitoring the burn in progress of the Yamahas. Just know these cans are literally blowing our collective minds.. These aren't just an upgrade to the HA-S500. These are clearly hanging with my X1s and actually does some things better...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. These are at that level of refinement and you would not know it by just looking at them. So many times I have read Grado guys wanting more bass. These not only provide that but the overall sound is unbelievable.  Imagery is not just in your head it is projected outside your head. These cans paired with the right source is astounding. Actually they sound great with everything I own.
  
 The bass end of these cans..Absolutely solid for any cans let alone an smaller portable. There is not a sound Yamaha left out on these..Much more impact over the AD900X. It is a touch shy of the X1 impact so not as emphasized but that actually makes for better balance.


----------



## doctorjazz

These Yamahas have been around for about 2 years, I believe. They are as good as the 2 to 3 times as expensive X1's, huh? One of these days I'm going to have to have a garage sale...


----------



## jant71

I was out shopping and saw these today in my National Wholesale Liquidators...


  
 I have had my Grundig Radio for many years so why not see if the branded a halfway decent phone for themselves. For $2.99 why not? They also had an AT CK30 looking version but I figured I'd go with the Senn looking one. They look a lot like a Kanen from the packaging to the specs which is also why I chose it over the other model.
 The Kanen...
  
 ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frequency response 20-20,000Hz.
Speaker size: 10mm.
Impedance: 16Ohm.
Sensitivity: 95dB.
Cable length: 1.2m.
3.5mm connecters plug jack.
  
 The Grundig are similar also having 10mm drivers, the same response, have low sensitivity(91dB), and are 32 Ohm.
  
 They have a little cord slider that snaps on to the Y, a gold plated plug, and metal screens, and the cable is decent. They also have the Senn pressure relief slit cut out of the sound tube so no driver flex. Tips are black generic and nothing worth mentioning. The other AT-looking model had some decent translucent tips on them.
  
 Sound a little boxy on first listen but seemed to be improving within the first few minutes. I am able to play with the top vents and I'm sure the sound be able to be tuned a bit with a tape mod. It does make the boxiness go away just holding my finger over top of the vents. I'll burn them in and see how they turn out. They should be a good beater to keep around.
  
 EDIT:  I found these(http://www.direct-sales-online.com/grundig-38219-stereo-2-tone-earbuds-earphones-headphones) which are the Kanen KM-948 so Kanen as the OEM is pretty certain.
  
 Anyhow, I had some adhesive backed foam and covered the vents and went with some UE clear style tips. They only have a couple hours on them but they are pretty sweet for $3 and give the Delta's a run for their money though not as good.


----------



## doctorjazz

Another of those 8 hour droughts, unusual here. Figured I'd fill the "silence", I ordered that Yamaha from Amazon, should be here in a few days, more on this later...


----------



## Don Lehrer

Holding myself back on those Yamaha´s, trying to see what happens! But your making this really hard. I really want to try the Fidelio X1 and maybe some CIEMs. 
 The more I see about the Yamahas (HPD-200 and HPH-100) the more I hear "grab them", you know that, right?


----------



## bhazard

I was hyped to give the Yamaha a try, but these measurements don't match up with what I like. Has the typical open back sharp roll off at 80hz, and a big dip and peak.
  
 For a described as "neutral" can, they are anything but.
  
http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Headphones&search_target=tag&search_keyword=HPH-200&document_srl=10539


----------



## doctorjazz

I have a feeling I'll probably feel the same way, but I'll see how they compare to DT1350, Amperior, Martin Logan, and some other full size cans I've managed to collect.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> I was hyped to give the Yamaha a try, but these measurements don't match up with what I like. Has the typical open back sharp roll off at 80hz, and a big dip and peak.
> 
> For a described as "neutral" can, they are anything but.
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Headphones&search_target=tag&search_keyword=HPH-200&document_srl=10539


 
  
 Finally! Didn't want to be the first to post this, as people would discount it on the account of me hyping JVC HA-S680.
  

  
 A 10dB drop in sub-buss, a 5dB mid-bass hump, 7dB peak in the 6kHz-10kHz area.
 I think there are 2 main reasons why people like it:
 1) It often goes on sale for 50%
 2) "The showroom effect". Since these are open headphones, people have to increase the volume to compensate for outside noise - which makes the perceived SQ better.
  
 I'm fairly certain that JVC HA-S680 could kick Yamaha's ass up and down the street with one earcup tied behind its back.
 Except, of course, for the soundstage - after all, it is closed vs. open.
 Unfortunately, the discovery thread isn't friendly to headphones above 50$ that aren't available at Amazon or the nearest mall.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nah, not so sinister...I just think there is a real bias towards open headphones, they almost always get rated above closed (AT iem's are the exception, but in over the ear, even the open AT's are rated higher than closed). I think it is the "wow" factor of soundstaging...I like it too, but have other things more important to me, accuracy, tone color, "punchiness", but I'm generally a minority voice here. I have fun on this end, though...


----------



## jwong

I'm curious about the Yamahas, especially since I no longer have any open phones other than Portapros, which seldom see use.
  
 But right now I'm so happy with the AKG K545 I'm not sure I should bother ordering anything else. I think I'm going to send back the UE6000's I just received. They were a steal at $80 from TigerDirect, and they're really quite nice, but they don't make me happy like the AKGs.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

benf said:


> I'm fairly certain that JVC HA-S680 could kick Yamaha's ass up and down the street with one earcup tied behind its back.
> Except, of course, for the soundstage - after all, it is closed vs. open.
> Unfortunately, the discovery thread isn't friendly to headphones above 50$ that aren't available at Amazon or the nearest mall.



Yamaha is a company with experience in making highly respected musical equipment. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss their headphones because of an FR graph. And without the S680's FR, I'm not sure how exactly the HPH-200 is meant to be comparatively inferior.

I'm not sure why anyone would get worked up about another pair of headphones getting more attention unless they're insecure about their own purchase. If you're so distressed, maybe you should loan your S680s to DS and he might land up hyping them, too. This is his discovery thread, after all. It's only natural that people mainly go for what he recommends.


----------



## bhazard

hatefulsandwich said:


> This is his discovery thread, after all. It's only natural that people mainly go for what he recommends.


 
 This is THE discovery thread. Participation should be a two way thing, not one way.
  
 I can't tell how many times I've listened to a headphone or earphone one day, and the next it sounds a little different. It does not mean the headphone magically changed the next day, it just means our ears are tricky, fickle things, and not everyone experiences them same things.
  
 I'm all for finding new discoveries, but hype gets out of hand a lot of times. If I didn't seek that FR graph, I would have been very disappointed, as would many other people, and this thread would be taken much less seriously over time. For every Amazon review that said these were neutral, I look at the measured response and think "seriously?".
  
 I'm sure both the Yamaha AND JVC sound great, but its best to have as much information available to help people, as well as experiences, instead of just feeding hype.
  
 The Panasonic HT480 was also heavily hyped last week. Turns out, its a good headphone, but not great, for $82. Needs an amp and a midbass cut, otherwise it sounds muddy. It sounded terrible off my phone, but improved quite a bit when amped and on a good DAC. Without sharing that extra bit of info, people will use them off their iphones and think they sound like mud.


----------



## BenF

hatefulsandwich said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would get *worked up* about another pair of headphones getting more attention unless they're *insecure* about their own purchase. If you're so *distressed*, maybe you should loan your S680s to DS and he might land up hyping them, too. This is his discovery thread, after all. It's only natural that people mainly go for what he recommends.


 
  
 Just because I'm critical of this product, doesn't mean I'm worked up, distressed or insecure about anything.
 I was ready to order the Yamaha when I found the GoldenEars report - glad I did the research.
 They may be good, but with no sub-bass and too much treble, they are just not right for me.
  
 Sending a 81$ (with free worldwide shipping) headphone on a tour is pretty ridiculous.
 My enjoyment of JVC HA-S680 isn't dependent on the number of people that can share the experience.
 In fact, I kind of like the exclusivity. I might be the only one outside of Japan that has them for at least couple more weeks.


----------



## BenF

> The Panasonic HT480 was also heavily hyped last week. Turns out, its a good headphone, but not great, for $82. Needs an amp and a midbass cut, otherwise it sounds muddy. It sounded terrible off my phone, but improved quite a bit when amped and on a good DAC. Without sharing that extra bit of info, people will use them off their iphones and think they sound like mud.


 
 You won't need any EQ with the JVC - and it's a whole dollar cheaper! You can start saving for the Stax!


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I'm fairly certain that JVC HA-S680 could kick Yamaha's ass up and down the street with one earcup tied behind its back.


 
  
 That's funny! I'm looking forward to someone hearing both of them.
  


> Unfortunately, the discovery thread isn't friendly to headphones above 50$ that aren't available at Amazon or the nearest mall.


 
  
 Huh? There have been many discoveries here in that category (including the S500's).


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> I'm fairly certain that JVC HA-S680 could kick Yamaha's ass up and down the street with one earcup tied behind its back.
> Except, of course, for the soundstage - after all, it is closed vs. open.
> Unfortunately, the discovery thread isn't friendly to headphones above 50$ that aren't available at Amazon or the nearest mall.


 
  
 CKN70, CKM500, Basso and Tenore, S500, on and on. I think this thread has been 50/50 with many Japanese only stuff.
  
 I wouldn't be too sure as the 680 is a fairly cheap phone so if anything it could win but I doubt it will kick a really decent phones ass that easy. I was the first to mention it and how we got crapped on here with only the 660(again, no 40mm CNT driver) and I think the 680 is should be a good phone but, face it, it has a lot to prove. S1000, S2000, S770, S660 were not that hot. Now, of course, they(JVC) will have to earn some trust back again. So, it has more to do with that then where they come from cause people were buying all the FXD's, S500's, FXZ's and other Japan version JVC's just fine till they started falling behind a bit.


----------



## deserteagle

hello guys! i would be grateful if u could help me a little with my decision! I have read the Multi-Iem review and I see that many off the discoveries weren't included there! through my search in the review I' ve decided to buy VSonic GR99 for a price of 12 euros but is there a better discovery than these in a price not over 25 euros?


----------



## jant71

deserteagle said:


> hello guys! i would be grateful if u could help me a little with my decision! I have read the Multi-Iem review and I see that many off the discoveries weren't included there! through my search in the review I' ve decided to buy VSonic GR99 for a price of 12 euros but is there a better discovery than these in a price not over 25 euros?


 

 Quick and easy, Brainwavz Delta.


----------



## BenF

waynes world said:


> That's funny! I'm looking forward to someone hearing both of them.


 
  
 I really hope this meeting will go peacefully, because the last time I A/Bd two headphones, S400 ended up beating ES700's headband into the ground, while yelling some pejorative expressions. Now there is a 500 yards restraining order and I have to keep one of them at home and one in the office.


----------



## jwong

The JVC S660 was so poor (IMO), that I wouldn't be willing to chance the 680 until there are a multitude of positive comments about it.


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I really hope this meeting will go peacefully, because the last time I A/Bd two headphones, S400 ended up beating ES700's headband into the ground, while yelling some pejorative expressions. Now there is a 500 yards restraining order and I have to keep one of them at home and one in the office.


 
  
 My, such rhetoric! Is there anyone else who feels the S400's "beat the ES700's into the ground"?


----------



## jwong

waynes world said:


> My, such rhetoric! Is there anyone else who feels the S400's "beat the ES700's into the ground"?


 
  
 Only if you're weighing price very heavily in the equation! I thought the ES700 were a step up from the S500, which I prefer to the S400. However, if you're talking bang for the buck, there's no contest.


----------



## BenF

jwong said:


> The JVC S660 was so poor (IMO), that I wouldn't be willing to chance the 680 until there are a multitude of positive comments about it.


 
  
 S660 isn't a carbon nanotube driver! Japanese don't like Gaijins enjoying their best stuff.


----------



## DannyBai

.


----------



## BenF

jwong said:


> Only if you're weighing price very heavily in the equation! I thought the ES700 were a step up from the S500, which I prefer to the S400. However, if you're talking bang for the buck, there's no contest.


 

 IMHO, HA-S400 and ES700 have indistinguishable mids and highs, but the bass is tighter on HA-S400.
 So SQ-only, the difference isn't big, but when you consider the prices, it's outrageous.
  
 It took over 200 hours to fully burn the S400, before that they were *inferior *to ES700.
 You must burn them for 200 hours straight, as carbon nanotubes are very rigid, and it takes a lot of effort to flex them.
*Just listening to your music for a few hours a day at normal volume won't do it.*
 HA-S680 has the next generation 40mm CNT driver (not the same as S500), and now they burn in 48 hours.


----------



## jwong

benf said:


> S660 isn't a carbon nanotube driver! Japanese don't like Gaijins enjoying their best stuff.


 
  
 I am aware. But just the fact that the company would sell something so crappy (not only not the "best", but far inferior to other makers' similarly-priced non-carbon driver phones) causes me to question any JVC purchases.


----------



## BenF

jwong said:


> I am aware. But just the fact that the company would sell something so crappy (not only not the "best", but far inferior to other makers' similarly-priced non-carbon driver phones) causes me to question any JVC purchases.


 
  
 I'm sure there are plenty other 50$ headphones that are even worse.

 99% of headphones out there are inferior to the 1% in the same price range.
 Every company has great ones and horrible ones at similar prices, it's our responsibility to sort them out.
 I personally don't care who's trademark is on the headphone, as most of them are done by OEMs anyway.


----------



## deserteagle

jant71 said:


> Quick and easy, Brainwavz Delta.


 

 so in which way they are better? sound or built quality?


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> Nah, not so sinister...I just think there is a real bias towards open headphones, they almost always get rated above closed (AT iem's are the exception, but in over the ear, even the open AT's are rated higher than closed). I think it is the "wow" factor of soundstaging...I like it too, but have other things more important to me, accuracy, tone color, "punchiness", but I'm generally a minority voice here. I have fun on this end, though...


 
 I really have a feeling I may be in the closed headphones group with you man. I may buy these Yamahas to solidify my theory though, as I only have one open headphone at the moment.


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> IMHO, HA-S400 and ES700 have indistinguishable mids and highs, but the bass is tighter on HA-S400.
> So SQ-only, the difference isn't big


 
  
 No offence, but I'd still like to see even _one_ other person who agrees with you on this. And if the difference isn't that big in your opinion, how can you also say that "S400 ended up beating ES700's headband into the ground"?


----------



## BenF

waynes world said:


> No offence, but I'd still like to see even _one_ other person who agrees with you on this. And if the difference isn't that big in your opinion, how can you also say that "S400 ended up beating ES700's headband into the ground"?


 

 I guess a poor 25$ HA-S400 was angry at the rich ATH-ES700, which cost me about 300$ with all the original pads I bought for it.
 He was yelling something about a revolution coming, but the cops came instead...


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I guess a poor 25$ HA-S400 was angry at the rich ATH-ES700, which cost me about 300$ with all the original pads I bought for it.
> He was yelling something about a revolution coming, but the cops came instead...


 
  
 So really what you meant was "Imo they sound about the same but I'm really annoyed that the ES700's cost so much more". Gotcha.
  
 Btw, how did you end up spending $300 on the ES700's? I suppose though that it's easy to do considering I probably spent well over $100 on the S500, different pads, and most importantly these... lol
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jant71

deserteagle said:


> so in which way they are better? sound or built quality?


 

 Both. They are right there with the VSD1(though a different, more fun sound) which is unanimously favored over the GR99. I never had the 99 but had the VSD1 and enjoy the Delta more.


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> 99% of headphones out there are inferior to the 1% in the same price range.


 
  
 Btw, you're got that backwards. It should be:
  
 1% of headphones out there are inferior to the 99% in the same price range.


----------



## BenF

waynes world said:


> So really what you meant was "Imo they sound about the same but I'm really annoyed that the ES700's cost so much more". Gotcha.
> 
> Btw, how did you end up spending $300 on the ES700's? I suppose though that it's easy to do considering I probably spent well over $100 on the S500, different pads, and most importantly these... lol


 
 They sound about the same, with slight advantage to S400. If they would cost the same, I would still choose S400.
  
 I paid about 230$ for ES700 shipped, then 35$ for WS55 pads and 52$ for ESW9 pads.


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> hatefulsandwich said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 I'm no expert on the measurements, Tyll does take them very seriously in his InnerFidelity reviews, so I certainly wouldn't dismiss them. I just wanted to comment on the first line though, lines up with something I posted earlier. I have also listened to headphones when I first got them (or first burned them in), developed a first impression, only to find later, with more listening, that my impressions of them change. Ears are tricky, fickle things, people do hear differently...I also think there is something going on above the ears, the grey matter. I, and many others, get caught up in the "new toy" excitement-like a new girlfriend who can do no wrong, only later you find many things she does wrong. Since this is Discovery, can't listen for a year then post, not even bad to post immediately, but readers should take fast, "new love" with a grain of salt...doesn't always last in the long term.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I, and many others, get caught up in the "new toy" excitement


 
  
 Never happened to me!
  


> -like a new girlfriend who can do no wrong, only later you find many things she does wrong.


 
  
 Nope, that's never happened to me either!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I, and many others, get caught up in the "new toy" excitement
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got back from Jury Duty. It is like a party on a cruise boat with playboy playmates. Not!.
  
 Actually I was intrigued by the whole process..Highly recommended at least once in your lifetime.
  
  
  
  


jwong said:


> I'm curious about the Yamahas, especially since I no longer have any open phones other than Portapros, which seldom see use.
> 
> But right now I'm so happy with the AKG K545 I'm not sure I should bother ordering anything else. I think I'm going to send back the UE6000's I just received. They were a steal at $80 from TigerDirect, and they're really quite nice, but they don't make me happy like the AKGs.


 
 How them AKGs treating you.? Gotta give us an impression.  Those go for $200 no?
  
  


hatefulsandwich said:


> Yamaha is a company with experience in making highly respected musical equipment. I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss their headphones because of an FR graph. And without the S680's FR, I'm not sure how exactly the HPH-200 is meant to be comparatively inferior.
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would get worked up about another pair of headphones getting more attention unless they're insecure about their own purchase. If you're so distressed, maybe you should loan your S680s to DS and he might land up hyping them, too. This is his discovery thread, after all. It's only natural that people mainly go for what he recommends.


 
  
 I was very aware of the FR on the Yamahas. I bought them anyway I am completely glad I did..I am really looking forward to hear what you guys that bought them have to say.. And do give them a good burn in..
  
 As for this thread. This thread is comprised of what you guys have to say.. More for what your discoveries are, more so than anything else. That is what it was intended for. I just post my own discoveries and they seem to be agreeable to some but not all. It never is. I do expect some to not enjoy the Yamahas. That is expected as everyone has their likes and dislikes about a sound. I encourage guys to post how they hear a phone and truly that is what this thread is about. We may not all agree but that is ok that is just the subjective nature of how we all hear differently.  It can be something as simple as how our ears are shaped when your mama made you, and then add to that our own preference in sound..It is impossible for everyone to like a certain sound or a phone and that is true with every single phone at headfi..
  
 Now saying one can is better than another is all subjective as well..I think all cans have a certain degree of proficiency and the fact that the particular can or phone makes it to the discovery thread means they were favored by one or many of you guys and that is all that really matters..This ain't a thread for my can can kick your can upside in the bass or whatever that was mentioned.. Ben seems to really like them new HA-S680s and I don't doubt those are a solid step up from the HA-S500..
  
 But it is bad form to say something about a can one has not heard..


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, since ai just wrote about 1st impressions, I'm gonna post some...it still relates to this open/closed stuff. Recently got Sennheiser Amperiors, on ear portables. Wow, these kick butt!!! Listening to Best Ciast (sound like New Pornographers, no), and one of my reference artists (know every note, good for headphone comparisons), Aimee Mann. These things are crazy good. Decided to pull my Sennheiser 650's and do a quick comparison...know what? Like the Amperiors better in this quickie comparison.real immediate, great highs, vocal clear and warm as can be, solid bass, even wide stage (650's is better).
Just sayin'.....


----------



## doctorjazz

(just as an aside, liked them Better than the closed AT A900x as well)


----------



## Dsnuts

Them Japanese always get the cool stuff.. These white ones look very nice.


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> Btw, you're got that backwards. It should be:
> 
> 1% of headphones out there are inferior to the 99% in the same price range.


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> How them AKGs treating you.? Gotta give us an impression.  Those go for $200 no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I love you guys


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, since ai just wrote about 1st impressions, I'm gonna post some...it still relates to this open/closed stuff. Recently got Sennheiser Amperiors, on ear portables. Wow, these kick butt!!! Listening to Best Ciast (sound like New Pornographers, no), and one of my reference artists (know every note, good for headphone comparisons), Aimee Mann. These things are crazy good. Decided to pull my Sennheiser 650's and do a quick comparison...know what? Like the Amperiors better in this quickie comparison.real immediate, great highs, vocal clear and warm as can be, solid bass, even wide stage (650's is better).
> Just sayin'.....


 
 Talking about first impressions I finally got my self a pair of Onkyo IEHF300s (yeah I know I'm late to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
  
 I really like what I'm hearing after only a few hours with them. Man, do they have a BIG sound. I'm a little surprised that these went of the rader so fast but I'll guess it's the nature of this thread (and this forum in general as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 If someone is still interested I got them of Aliexpress for $48 with free shipping and I see that they are even cheaper now:
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Genuine-Original-ONKYO-IE-HF300-HF300-Noise-Cancelling-Deep-Bass-Hi-Fi-Dynamic-Stereo-In-Ear/1384318736.html


----------



## 7S Cameron

peter123 said:


> Talking about first impressions I finally got my self a pair of Onkyo IEHF300s (yeah I know I'm late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What type of sound signature do they possess? I've been curious about them for a little while.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> What type of sound signature do they possess? I've been curious about them for a little while.


 
 I've only listened to them for about an hour yesterday without any burn in but first impression is a very big sound which makes me think more of a full sized closed can than an IEM. For the first time ever I felt a need to listen to classical music on a IEM so I put Vivaldis "Four season" on my X3 and it sounded great. Great soundstage and a very rich and full sound was the immediate impression with them.
  
 I'll get back with some more impressions tonight when I get more time on them.


----------



## TwinQY

Liking the price now.
  
 Moxpad has been taking its time to come in, would love some comparisons between the two if possible.


----------



## getclikinagas

dsnuts said:


> Them Japanese always get the cool stuff..


 
  




 We find this to be true more often than not


----------



## peter123

twinqy said:


> Liking the price now.
> 
> Moxpad has been taking its time to come in, would love some comparisons between the two if possible.


 
 If you are talking about the Onkyo's vs Moxpad's I've also been waiting for my Moxpad's for a long time now and it's still not in Norway. I will be going on a business trip to the US for 10 days from this Thursday so it's highly unliklely that I will get the Moxpad's before I leave


----------



## fnkcow

peter123 said:


> Talking about first impressions I finally got my self a pair of Onkyo IEHF300s (yeah I know I'm late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you sure they are genuine though? It's so much cheaper than non-China sites
 I've had a look at their other IEMs on offer, lots of brands are there too surprisingly considering some are not known much outside of audiophile circles.
 For all their deemed genuine offerings, seems like they bothered to photoshop-ed out some of the logos but some were just left there like that.
 Genuine, really? at such a price? 
 But who would bother to mass produce obscurely known audiophile IEMs?
 Your IEM does come with the Onkyo logo on it but no retail packaging?


----------



## peter123

fnkcow said:


> Are you sure they are genuine though? It's so much cheaper than non-China sites
> I've had a look at their other IEMs on offer, lots of brands are there too surprisingly considering some are not known much outside of audiophile circles.
> For all their deemed genuine offerings, seems like they bothered to photoshop-ed out some of the logos but some were just left there like that.
> Genuine, really? at such a price?
> ...


 
 Yes, I've been thinking the same myself but at the price I thought it was worth the risk of trying. I also thought it's an IEM unlikely to be made as fake since it's not that popular.
 My impression about how they sound seem to be in line with other reviews and the measurements at Innerfidelity but of course, there are no guarantees.
 It came with Onkyo logo without retail package and with only one set of tips.
 So far I'm thinking it might be the best $50 IEM's I've got (at least the most impressive right from the box) so I'm happy


----------



## fnkcow

peter123 said:


> Yes, I've been thinking the same myself but at the price I thought it was worth the risk of trying. I also thought it's an IEM unlikely to be made as fake since it's not that popular.
> My impression about how they sound seem to be in line with other reviews and the measurements at Innerfidelity but of course, there are no guarantees.
> It came with Onkyo logo without retail package and with only one set of tips.
> So far I'm thinking it might be the best $50 IEM's I've got (at least the most impressive right from the box) so I'm happy


----------



## NuckinFutz

YES!! the HPH-200's are getting some DS love at last! I mentioned exactly this in PM to the guy I purchased mine through, that they only needed someone like DS to pick up a pair and they will get noticed....these truely are a fantastic sounding set of cans. 

Mirroring Danny's comments, I found these to be quiet a bit better than the CAL! (original), which I have hence sold.

Some comments and quick comparissons if you've not read this already:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/640370/yamaha-hph-200-pictures-and-review-updated-7-19/15#post_9895929


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, site does seem really cheap, but I'll take a chance as well. Ordered, but not sure if it went through, things a bit confusing @ Aliexpress. See what happens... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> OK, site does seem really cheap, but I'll take a chance as well. Ordered, but not sure if it went through, things a bit confusing @ Aliexpress. See what happens...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 My feeling as well but at least mine were sent by HK Post and was way faster than all the other stuff I bought there at about the same time that is sendt by China Post.......


----------



## nehcrow

That's crazy if they are only $50.
 Definitely great value at $50!


----------



## Vain III

Aliexpress holds your money and doesn't let the seller have it until you confirm that you've received the item. Sometimes sellers will contact you and tell you to approve it early. If you get a seller like that than your best bet, technically the rule, is to report them to Aliexpress and you'll be issued a refund. I've ordered from there plenty of times.


----------



## jwong

dsnuts said:


> How them AKGs treating you.? Gotta give us an impression.  Those go for $200 no?


 
  
 Ya, they're $249 list, $199 with coupon through Razordog. I'm loving them actually. They are warmer and have more bass than the K550, but still have lots of clarity.
  
 Some who loved the earlier AKGs don't like the added bass, and they're still not bassy enough to appeal to bassheads, but I think they walk a great balance. So far they're my favorite of all the headphones I've owned. I just got the UE6000s too, which are very nice and I like them, but if I listen to them right after the AKGs they sound like mud.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> My feeling as well but at least mine were sent by HK Post and was way faster than all the other stuff I bought there at about the same time that is sendt by China Post.......


 
  
 So you have to use your credit card? No paypal with this vendor?


----------



## peter123

Yes I did. Once I've made the payment it took a few days for the seller mailed it but it only took ten days in the mail. I'm very happy with my purchase so far but of course I cannot make any promises.....

As far as I understand it's not possible to use PayPal on any purchases from aliexpress. I've used my credit card on all my purchases there.

I found that the comply 400 tips are the best with the Onkyo's so far.


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> Found that I had taken the RHA with me, quick comparison (running about, show to see), Monsters better, RHA has slightly better treble, soundstage, midrange, detail, stage silence, bass all Gratitudes, like the fit better, but that's my thing, listen in more detail later...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
 Are you saying RHA has slightly better treble, but Soundstage, midrange, detail, stage silence, and bass are better on Gratitude?


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> Are you sure they are genuine though? It's so much cheaper than non-China sites
> I've had a look at their other IEMs on offer, lots of brands are there too surprisingly considering some are not known much outside of audiophile circles.
> For all their deemed genuine offerings, seems like they bothered to photoshop-ed out some of the logos but some were just left there like that.
> Genuine, really? at such a price?
> ...


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> OK, site does seem really cheap, but I'll take a chance as well. Ordered, but not sure if it went through, things a bit confusing @ Aliexpress. See what happens...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
  
 I'm torn. They use the description "Top quality" on most of the fakes, and genuine on the others. They might actually be genuine.
  
 Plus, like said before, them seem a little rare to mass produce copies of.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Talking about first impressions I finally got my self a pair of Onkyo IEHF300s (yeah I know I'm late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you like them more than the Monster Gratitude?


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Do you like them more than the Monster Gratitude?




To early to say. If you're refering to me saying best at usd50 it's because the Gratitude's cost me usd100 with shipping and taxes while the Onkyo's were 50 delivered (I should have seen that coming and been more clear about it  )


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> To early to say. If you're refering to me saying best at usd50 it's because the Gratitude's cost me usd100 with shipping and taxes while the Onkyo's were 50 delivered (I should have seen that coming and been more clear about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks.  I asked because I have the Gratitude and would only consider purchasing the Onkyo's if they were better.  I may have to save up for KEF M200 for the next upgrade.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Thanks.  I asked because I have the Gratitude and would only consider purchasing the Onkyo's if they were better.  I may have to save up for KEF M200 for the next upgrade.




I think that would be a safer bet (haven't heard the KEF but they sure seem to be great). So far I would say that the Onkyo's are more of a sidegrade to the Gratitude's.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote:
Originally Posted by doctorjazz link


Found that I had taken the RHA with me, quick comparison (running about, show to see), Monsters better, RHA has slightly better treble, soundstage, midrange, detail, stage silence, bass all Gratitudes, like the fit better, but that's my thing, listen in more detail later...


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

Are you saying RHA has slightly better treble, but Soundstage, midrange, detail, stage silence, and bass are better on Gratitude?
I wrote that on vacation, used a touch screen device, that's what happens. I believe that is what I meant, but I'll try to listen again tonight or tomorrow (working now). My English teacher would be horrified at my syntax. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## d marc0

peter123 said:


> Talking about first impressions I finally got my self a pair of Onkyo IEHF300s (yeah I know I'm late to the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great find Peter! I've dealt with Aliexpress before and they're legit.


----------



## daveyostrow

the Onkyo IE-HF300 are great phones, great for the price with packaging or not. The m200 have been getting my attention mostly, much more refined and less aggressive.
 im itching to upgrade to the asg2 though.
  
 the Yamaha HPH-200BL look like very very nice phones... anyone comment on how much they bleed, being open phones?


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> the Onkyo IE-HF300 are great phones, great for the price with packaging or not. The m200 have been getting my attention mostly, much more refined and less aggressive.
> im itching to upgrade to the asg2 though.
> 
> the Yamaha HPH-200BL look like very very nice phones... anyone comment on how much they bleed, being open phones?


 
  
 Just got the M200 and I haven't found any flaw (sound wise) so far...


----------



## daveyostrow

yep, only flaw is the fitting. takes time to get used to but not for everyone


----------



## caracara08

daveyostrow said:


> yep, only flaw is the fitting. takes time to get used to but not for everyone


 
  
 +1


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> yep, only flaw is the fitting. takes time to get used to but not for everyone


 
  
 I must admit I got nervous trying the various tips but luckily the medium tips worked out fine.


----------



## daveyostrow

i agree medium are most comfortable, but risks losing seal. large works for the most part but you definately feel them in your ears.


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> i agree medium are most comfortable, but risks losing seal. large works for the most part but you definately feel them in your ears.


 
 +1
 As long as I don't "yawn", the seal stays snug and tight.


----------



## DannyBai

The Comply Tsx-500's work wonders for the M200's as well.  I wear the large M200 tips and the Medium Comply's work well.


----------



## doctorjazz

So I looked at the headphones and other items at the Aliexpress site (I did order the Onkyos)...more fakes than you can shake a stick at, but they are generally labeled with a different name, or no name...so many headphones with a "B" on the cups, fake B and W (1 shot of them has the Bowers and Wilkins name on the outside cups, the others seem to brush it out). Who knows what we're getting, but if it sounds good at this price, what the heck...


----------



## ericp10

So you guys know how many IEMs own right now and love. I have to put the AS-2, V6, and Cardas out in their own special categories. And without including those three, I have to say out of the rest I own (and have owned), the KEF M200 is still doing it for me. It's the BEST and most refined IEM I've heard for $200 or less. And while I can't say definitely it the best IEM I've heard up to the $400 level (again, excluding those three special ones), I can say definitely that it is my favorite sound signature-wise of universal IEM's I own, owned or have heard costing up to $500 MSRP. 
  
 The KEF is a true GIANT killer in the realm of universals for my ears and the sound I like. I consider myself a basshead-audiophile, but I don't really consider the the M200 a basshead earphone (although it can give out enough sub bass to satisfy a basshead). The other great thing I'm discovering about the M200 is that it is very tunable base on the fit and how you have turned in your ear canal. You can actually turn it a certain way (as the same depth level) and get less bass. Fit issues are better once you learn how to wear these earphones properly. And you learn by trial and error (if you can get it the fit). Yes, everything I've stated about the DN-1K and AX-60 still hold true for my ears, but I've been consistent in stating that I don't think much out there beat the M200. Now I'm saying it definitively that I haven't really heard a universal that beats it. Some are equal to it, but nothing is really beating it. Happy listening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 AND FOR NAYSAYER ----------> NO, I WASN'T GIVEN A SAMPLE. BOUGHT FROM A REGULAR RETAILER WITH MY MONEY! 

 The M500 is still real special too, but the sound signature is totally different from the M200.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> So I looked at the headphones and other items at the Aliexpress site (I did order the Onkyos)...more fakes than you can shake a stick at, but they are generally labeled with a different name, or no name...so many headphones with a "B" on the cups, fake B and W (1 shot of them has the Bowers and Wilkins name on the outside cups, the others seem to brush it out). Who knows what we're getting, but if it sounds good at this price, what the heck...


 
 Aliexpress itself is basically chinese ebay.
  
 The sellers with diamond and crown looking logos are usually very reliable, but yes there are fakes from sellers (and real good genuine stuff too).
  
 For example, I bought my Takstar HD5500 from "Takstar LTD" on aliexpress, which is Takstar themselves. Can't get more genuine than that.
  
 There are "OEM driver" Sennheiser IE80 fakes on there too, which actually sound fantastic. I don't like the practice however. Change the design and don't use the logos and I would be ok with it, but don't knock something off completely.


----------



## waynes world

Nice ericp10!


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> So you guys know how many IEMs own right now and love. I have to put the AS-2, V6, and Cardas out in their own special categories. And without including those three, I have to say out of the rest I own (and have owned), the KEF M200 is still doing it for me. It's the BEST and most refined IEM I've heard for $200 or less. And while I can't say definitely it the best IEM I've heard up to the $400 level (again, excluding those three special ones), I can say definitely that it is my favorite sound signature-wise of universal IEM's I own, owned or have heard costing up to $500 MSRP.
> 
> The KEF is a true GIANT killer in the realm of universals for my ears and the sound I like. I consider myself a basshead-audiophile, but I don't really consider the the M200 a basshead earphone (although it can give out enough sub bass to satisfy a basshead). The other great thing I'm discovering about the M200 is that it is very tunable base on the fit and how you have turned in your ear canal. You can actually turn it a certain way (as the same depth level) and get less bass. Fit issues are better once you learn how to wear these earphones properly. And you learn by trial and error (if you can get it the fit). Yes, everything I've stated about the DN-1K and AX-60 still hold true for my ears, but I've been consistent in stating that I don't think much out there beat the M200. Now I'm saying it definitively that I haven't really heard a universal that beats it. Some are equal to it, but nothing is really beating it. Happy listening.
> 
> ...


 

 If KEF M200 will go on sale on BF, I might give them a try.
 Too afraid to spend 200$ because of the potential fit issues.
  
 Can somebody compare them to FAD Heaven VI and RE-262?


----------



## doctorjazz

Senn Amperiors $130 on NewEgg-I paid more, good deal, great on ear headphone (my early impressions), saw it on the Deals thread


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Just got the M200 and I haven't found any flaw (sound wise) so far...


 
  
 Sweet. I'll be looking forward to some comparisons with your DN1000's and H200's some day!
  


dannybai said:


> The Comply Tsx-500's work wonders for the M200's as well.  I wear the large M200 tips and the Medium Comply's work well.


 
  
 I wish I liked foam tips, because I can see how they would work well with the M200's.
  


daveyostrow said:


> i agree medium are most comfortable, but risks losing seal. large works for the most part but you definately feel them in your ears.


 
  
 I can see that this would be tricky. I'm not a big fan of "feeling them in your ears" as that doesn't sound too comfortable, so I would hope that the medium tips would work with my hypothetical m200's.
  
 Not that I'm interested in them or anything..


----------



## daveyostrow

dannybai said:


> The Comply Tsx-500's work wonders for the M200's as well.  I wear the large M200 tips and the Medium Comply's work well.


 
 whats this about using different tips? how does anything else fit on them big boys?


----------



## DannyBai

The Comply site has the M200's listed and the Tx-500 (regular Comply's) and Tsx-500 (cylindrical shape) that fit the KEF's. I'm not a big fan of Comply's either but the Tsx's being cylindrical fits better and more comfortable.


----------



## daveyostrow

dannybai said:


> The Comply site has the M200's listed and the Tx-500 (regular Comply's) and Tsx-500 (cylindrical shape) that fit the KEF's. I'm not a big fan of Comply's either but the Tsx's being cylindrical fits better and more comfortable.


 
 ill have to look into it, i wouldnt think any other tips would fit these. they could be a necesary addition, just a bit pricey for tips.


----------



## PeterDLai

daveyostrow said:


> ill have to look into it, i wouldnt think any other tips would fit these. they could be a necesary addition, just a bit pricey for tips.


 
  
 Silicon tips with wider bores tend to be able to stretch onto the nozzles. My preferred tip choice for the M200 is a pair of TF10 tips in medium.
  
I posted earlier in this thread with some findings. YMMV.


----------



## DannyBai

I bought those tips based on Peter's recommendation and those work well also.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Is there anyone that can do an A/B with the Monster Gratitudes and the Only IE-HF300?


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> Is there anyone that can do an A/B with the Monster Gratitudes and the Only IE-HF300?


 
 I did a quick listening with both yesterday and the Onkyo's do have a fuller sound with more midbass and a little bit more bloated sub bass (these might change with more burn in though). The Gratitudes are a bit brighter and have a bit more sparkle. So far I'll put the Gratitudes as the better one but listening to classsical music and Pink Floyd I prefered the Onkyo's. There's something about the really big sound I feel that the Onkyo's deliver that I find very appealing though (maybe the correct english word is that they're more bombastic, but in a good way). I don't find the Onkyo's to have any sibliance at all so the top end is very smoth. I still need to get more time on the Onkyo's before doing a better AB session so please read this as first impressions.


----------



## Vain III

CDJapan just emailed me that my ATH-M70s have now shipped. Hopefully via EMS I'll have them by Next Wednesday.

Monster Vektr's are not worth it at the retail price of $199, but they are a lot more--how do I put this--acceptable at the $99 price of Walmart. They are the second best of Monster's full sized headphones.


----------



## nihontoman

vain iii said:


> *CDJapan just emailed me that my ATH-M70s have now shipped. Hopefully via EMS I'll have them by Next Wednesday.*
> 
> Monster Vektr's are not worth it at the retail price of $199, but they are a lot more--how do I put this--acceptable at the $99 price of Walmart. They are the second best of Monster's full sized headphones.


 
  
  
 interesting. hope it arrives soon, along with impressions


----------



## Vain III

nihontoman said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > *CDJapan just emailed me that my ATH-M70s have now shipped. Hopefully via EMS I'll have them by Next Wednesday.*
> ...




That won't be happening until Christmas. I've already had to barter my way into using my Nexus 5 early. Fiancee isn't going to let me have anything else before Christmas. Sorry guys.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Sweet. I'll be looking forward to some comparisons with your DN1000's and H200's some day!


 
  
 You can count on it mate. Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'll probably do it together with the AX-60 when they get here for the loan tour.


----------



## ericp10

One of the greatest voices in R&B ever doing a cover of a great John Lennon song. I love it!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

GREAT NEWS: YAMAHAS are better than anyone has right to expect...
 heres my experience after 12 hours with the YAMAHAS: one night of burn in through computer and dragonfly DAC through iFI power stabilizer:
 my roommate Silver, a guitarist songwriter, listening to  Mark Knophler's album Privateering, disc 1, song 1 Rosebud, begins to smile
 at vocal lead...then when lead guitar comes in BEGINS TO CRY from ecstatic experience with quality of sound.  when song is over
 says "oh my GOD, " and walks away stunned....  my experience is similar.....these phones have an sound quality (and comfort) that
 puts out a field of sound way bigger than their size or price and indeed are PRICELESS for the accuracy and emotion stirring experience
 that they convey. true for blues as well, Steve Miller was never so blue....on electronica still needs more burn in for Ott audio pyrotechnics to
 be coherent, but still excellent.....  if you care about the quality of your sound do yourself a favor and grab one of these phones
 for yourself or loved ones of the holidaze... they are a TRUE DISCOVERY.  this is not hype.  this is the report back from the edge of ECSTATIC LISTENING. these things are performing at the level of my best headphones...they have the liquid mids of the RS1s, the bass and sub bass is right on, the soundstage of my w1000s, and rhythm of my es700s, all integrated into a single sub100$ phone.  I begin to laugh when it think about what these will be after a full burn in....too good to be true, except its not...these are the real deal and more....and the comfort of the velour pads is spot on...kudos to YAMAHAs sound engineers...and this discovery thread for discovering these....Knophlers harmonica is making my head turn in circles now....but the voices and liquid guitar are making me almost weep with joy....im hearing the emotions the artist was conveying not just the sounds,   and isn't that what high end audio is all about...


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree with DrBlue 110%.. Out of all my gears I have bought past and present. I don't know if I own another phone that has the price to sound ratio of these cans..The sound quality speaks for itself..An unbelievable sound from a portable can that has a full blown open sound with exacting detail and sounds so natural with emotion to the human voice. It is one amazing sounding can..I think going into this Holiday season..Take these cans very seriously..An absolutely fantastic buy and one for the collection you should not over look. What Dr Blue just mentioned here is just the beginning.


----------



## bhazard

My wallet hates you both right now. lol


----------



## BenF

Ordered the Yamaha.
 Will be interesting to see a VCR fighting a piano.


----------



## DannyBai

Haha, awesome write up drblue!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Two words that come to mind when describing the Yamaha's to me are layering and texture, if you own them or get to listen to then you'll know what I mean. Really happy these are getting the attention they deserve


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dear bhazardi know i know...your wallet will hate you, but your ears brain and heart will thank you. I'm down to eight dollars till end of month cause
 i bought these Yamahas, but they are better than food.....or gas...they are head-fi  essential super nutrients for the soul and
 the future of listening.....enjoy....i am not exaggerating nor is ds or danny how good these Yamahas are...stunning...and continuing to improve with
 every few hours of playing  ....Paul Simon just started sounding like Paul Simon instead of a digital voice....remarkable...down side, i don't want to do much
 else today except listen to these........off my computer...musicallly as satisfying as my Apogee Divas. or Zu Soul Superflys. ...and thats amazing....and
 all I've had today is two cups of coffee and some chai....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks Danny Boi, its your groundbreaking listening enthusiasm and DS's ears into sound and encouragement that
 motivated me to spend my currently last dollars on these Yamahas.   its hard to put the sound
 experience into words, but we all do our best.  you know, i play around with 50K systems (mostly used stuff), six foot tall Divas
 massive Krell amps, etc, and to have this glorious accurate and musically faithful experience come out of these phones is miraculous...
 having heard a bunch of these artists  live, thati am testing these phones on live, i am stunned by their ability to convey that musical
 truth and emotional experience...thank you for insisting we really listen to these remarkable and yet inexpensive phones...


----------



## 7S Cameron

drbluenewmexico said:


> dear bhazardi know i know...your wallet will hate you, but your ears brain and heart will thank you. I'm down to eight dollars till end of month cause
> i bought these Yamahas, but they are better than food.....or gas...they are head-fi  essential super nutrients for the soul and
> the future of listening.....enjoy....i am not exaggerating nor is ds or danny how good these Yamahas are...stunning...and continuing to improve with
> every few hours of playing  ....Paul Simon just started sounding like Paul Simon instead of a digital voice....remarkable...down side, i don't want to do much
> ...


 
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks Danny Boi, its your groundbreaking listening enthusiasm and DS's ears into sound and encouragement that
> motivated me to spend my currently last dollars on these Yamahas.   its hard to put the sound
> experience into words, but we all do our best.  you know, i play around with 50K systems (mostly used stuff), six foot tall Divas
> massive Krell amps, etc, and to have this glorious accurate and musically faithful experience come out of these phones is miraculous...
> ...


 
 WHY??!!!


----------



## eke2k6

I'm really glad I've been around Ds long enough to build up some sort of immunity to his siren-like call to buy things. Otherwise my wallet would be crashing into the rocks of debt.


----------



## Don Lehrer

eke2k6 said:


> I'm really glad I've been around Ds long enough to build up some sort of immunity to his siren-like call to buy things. Otherwise my wallet would be crashing into the rocks of debt.


 
  
 Can you share more information about such "immunity"? I would like to know how to


----------



## peter123

I'll have two please


----------



## drbluenewmexico

why not? we shouldn't take listeners enthusiasm for granted. some false hopes true, i sent my mvc 660s back without even opening em
 but some true discoveries are worth really focusing on!


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> I'm really glad I've been around Ds long enough to build up some sort of immunity to his siren-like call to buy things. Otherwise my wallet would be crashing into the rocks of debt.


 
  
  
 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Funniest thing I've seen eke2k6 write in a long while!


----------



## eke2k6

peter123 said:


> I'll have two please


 
  


don lehrer said:


> Can you share more information about such "immunity"? I would like to know how to


 
  
 Oh, it's really simple! All you have to do is *[redacted]*, then just turn it around and *[redacted]* before you finalize the *[redacted]*. Before you know it you'll be *[redacted]* and free from the discovery cycle!
  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Funniest thing I've seen eke2k6 write in a long while!


 
  
 Non-stop exams and presentations have sucked away my sense of humor


----------



## Vain III

drbluenewmexico said:


> why not? we shouldn't take listeners enthusiasm for granted. some false hopes true, i sent my mvc 660s back without even opening em
> but some true discoveries are worth really focusing on!




Yep, but as The Box said before "we shouldn't all be listening to the same item..." that seems to stifle actually discovery.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> GREAT NEWS: YAMAHAS are better than anyone has right to expect...
> heres my experience after 12 hours with the YAMAHAS: one night of burn in through computer and dragonfly DAC through iFI power stabilizer:
> my roommate Silver, a guitarist songwriter, listening to  Mark Knophler's album Privateering, disc 1, song 1 Rosebud, begins to smile
> at vocal lead...then when lead guitar comes in BEGINS TO CRY from ecstatic experience with quality of sound.  when song is over
> ...


 
 I'm assuming this is the HPH-200 you're talking about, correct? Amazon says mine shipped, expected arrival listed as between tomorrow and Tuesday...now I'm psyched (love DS, but like to hear that others share the ecstatic experiece with a particular headphone, as I don't always hear things the same way).


----------



## doctorjazz

Drblue, you do have to learn to express yourself though...it's bad to keep things bottled up inside like that, let people know what you REALLY feel!!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Drblue, you do have to learn to express yourself though...it's bad to keep things bottled up inside like that, let people know what you REALLY feel!!!!


 
  
 No Drblue, please KEEP THINGS BOTTLED UP... yer giving me twitchy order finger syndrome lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Truth is these $100 phones have taken over all my listening time when I do have time at home. I grab them every opportunity I can..Don't know if it is how light and comfy they are or if it is because of the sound. Equal helpings of both actually.. I am getting PMs from guys asking me about these and all I can say is. For guys that have never owned a proper open can and want to know what an open can can do for your music..
  
 These are perfect to introduce to this type of sound. The reason why many of the top tier cans are open back is because of the way they convey stage. I think with recent advancements in tech, it seems closed cans are gaining in stage realism and expansiveness however once you have a proper open can..You will wonder why you have not tried an open can before..
  
 Beyond the openness of the sound it is how these are tuned. There is a very real sound to these cans that seem to truly bring out emotion in your tunes..These are not too finicky of sources but there is a synergistic proponent to this sound. It seems the higher end your sound chain is these cans will reveal just how good or bad your sources are..I get a different sophistication with every source I tried. You know a phone is great when I keep on discovering new aspects of the sound.
  
 Ericp.. Your a drum guy...Your gonna love how these render drums...


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Truth is these $100 phones have taken over all my listening time when I do have time at home. I grab them every opportunity I can..Don't know if it is how light and comfy they are or if it is because of the sound. Equal helpings of both actually.. I am getting PMs from guys asking me about these and all I can say is. For guys that have never owned a proper open can and want to know what an open can can do for your music..
> 
> These are perfect to introduce to this type of sound. The reason why many of the top tier cans are open back is because of the way they convey stage. I think with recent advancements in tech, it seems closed cans are gaining in stage realism and expansiveness however once you have a proper open can..You will wonder why you have not tried an open can before..
> 
> ...


----------



## theto3

eke2k6 said:


> I'm really glad I've been around Ds long enough to build up some sort of immunity to his siren-like call to buy things. Otherwise my wallet would be crashing into the rocks of debt.


 

 I my friend, have not. I am heeding his call. Resistance is futile.


----------



## BenF

After deciding to stick with the stock pads on JVC HA-S680, I started playing with the bass ports.
 Surprisingly, they have very little effect on the bass. However, they have a huge impact on the soundstage.
 Basically, JVC produced a *semi-open* headphone disguised as a closed one.
 They replaced dozens of small holes with 2 a little bigger ones - improving isolation and sound leakage compared to a traditional semi-open.
  
 When I close the ports, they sound almost exactly as S400.
 When I open the ports, the soundstage becomes very airy, yet intimate - I feel like I'm sitting in a recording studio/theater and the vocalist is singing just for me.


----------



## theto3

Guys, a ways back in this thread y'all were sharing some really cool music. I specifically remember some good hip hop. Can you guys share again? I've been digging but cant find the page.


----------



## esteebin

I think I will consider the Yamaha HPH-200 as my next purchase since I already have a handful of IEM and a couple of closed over- and on-ears, but no open back headphones.
  
 According to camelcamelcamel, the Yamahas got below $85 back in February. Whenever the price dips that low again, I will definitely bite.
  
 Keep up the discoveries!


----------



## kova4a

Does anyone know anything about this new Chinese brand Fidue? I saw that bigbargainonline has started selling their iems - one appears to be entry level and one higher end.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> Does anyone know anything about this new Chinese brand Fidue? I saw that bigbargainonline has started selling their iems - one appears to be entry level and one higher end.


 
 The $299 one looks very cool. Wondering how it would stack up against the Astrotec AX-60.


----------



## daveyostrow

jant71 said:


> Now all we need is an HPH-200 vs ATH-EP700 showdown
> 
> Don't believe we have ever had one.


 
that would be awesome, how is the build? I hear its not that good.
Interested in the Yamaha pro300 as well, promising reviews.

Senn hd558 are great options too at 130, too many great priced phones


----------



## 1ofamillion

I have saved up enough Discover points for those Yamahas. I CAN'T DECIDE WHAT TO DO. I'm starting to give in, my resistance is dying. I won't give up without a fight though!


----------



## Vain III

Through the roof today. CDJapan is a wonderful service and they're support team is wonderful. The IM70s are on the plane now. Hoping to sneak a listen before Christmas but we'll see how that goes. My Nexus 5 came in today and boy oh boy do I love it. It's an amazing phone and though it does need a little amping the sound from it is top notch for a phone.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> Through the roof today. CDJapan is a wonderful service and they're support team is wonderful. The IM70s are on the plane now. Hoping to sneak a listen before Christmas but we'll see how that goes. My Nexus 5 came in today and boy oh boy do I love it. It's an amazing phone and though it does need a little amping the sound from it is top notch for a phone.


 
 Do you notice any difference using Poweramp & Neutron vs. Google Play Music? I'm unable to determine if the battery sipping DSP chip being used in the Nexus 5 is being used only in Play Music, or also while using those other programs as well. I love Poweramp's bass boost, but I also want the best sound.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hey Wayne,,, heres some help.  KEEP YOUR HANDS IN YOUR POCKETS.  its much harder to pull the trigger that way...
 but there will come a time when one will slip out and move towards your keyboard, and then......the Yamahas will
 wave at you and then....all bets are off.  meanwhile I'm  going to take your advice and keep my enthusiasm bottled up
 for a while...cause I'm happy as birthday boy listening to to the Yamaha  EPH200s most of the time now....ive been trying to find
 something wrong with them to complain about  but they keep evolving and sounding great no matter what kind of music
 i throw at them....damn.....i appreciate everyones interest in keeping the cat in the bag on these....but kitty wants out...ha!


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting read about the new upcoming L2s. Can't wait to get my review pair next month. http://www.headfonia.com/the-phenomenal-philips-fidelio-l2-feat-fidelio-m1bt-review/


----------



## jant71

Anyone looking forward to the RE700 coming in December. AT talks of a "vast sound field" which is nice from a portable and they look quite pretty


----------



## DannyBai

Ooh those look nice.


----------



## jwong

Those do look nice! Not too pricey either (judging from the cdjapan price). I usually like AT's sound, but my biggest question would be whether they are comfortable, which the last couple sets I got from AT definitely weren't.


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't get the Yamahas yet, today was the earliest they might have been delivered. Have to go back to the other newer on ears I've been listening to...Senn Amperiors (powerful, swinging), Beyer DT 1350 (open, wide soundstage, V shaped, nice detail), Martin Logan Mikros 90 (go back and forth on these-like finicky iems, how you position them makes an incredible difference. When in good position, nice, full, textured bass, good detail, nice rich sound). Was just casually listening while finishing office work on computers, maybe psych myself to throw all 4 in the ring when I get the Yamahas...
 Who knows, maybe I'll be...


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> Martin Logan Mikros 90 (go back and forth on these-like finicky iems, how you position them makes an incredible difference. When in good position, nice, full, textured bass, good detail, nice rich sound)


 
 Let us know more....
  
 Was looking at this one during the special pricing...


----------



## esteebin

Torque t103z customizable sound IEM now on sale at B&H Photo Video for $180
  
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1007825-REG/torque_tq10000100_t103z_in_ear_headphones.html
  
 Product page:
http://www.torque-audio.com/products-headphones/t103z-headphones/
  
 Well reviewed:
http://www.gadgetreview.com/headphones/torque-t103z-headphones-review
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/torque-audio-t103z-tunable-ear-headphone


----------



## daveyostrow

interesting find


----------



## Don Lehrer

daveyostrow said:


> interesting find


 
 +1, I will like to hear more about them, but specially I would like to get comparisons with other iems


----------



## ericp10

Should have the Yamaha Monday. And the IM70 has been ordered.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't get the Yamahas yet, today was the earliest they might have been delivered. Have to go back to the other newer on ears I've been listening to...Senn Amperiors (powerful, swinging), Beyer DT 1350 (open, wide soundstage, V shaped, nice detail), Martin Logan Mikros 90 (go back and forth on these-like finicky iems, how you position them makes an incredible difference. When in good position, nice, full, textured bass, good detail, nice rich sound). Was just casually listening while finishing office work on computers, maybe psych myself to throw all 4 in the ring when I get the Yamahas...
> Who knows, maybe I'll be...


 
  
  
 man doctorjazz, you are having a personal headphone listening festival! way to go!  and the best may be yet to come!
 hope your yamahas come asap........those Mikros sound very interesting....


----------



## doctorjazz

Yamahas came today, haven't gotten a chance to listen yet, but should pull it out later and listen. I have to collect my impressions on the Mikros 90, listen when I have some time and sort it out, but I do really like them. Looking at the thread dedicated to them, they seem to inspire love or hate-people don't have middling feelings about them for the most part. As I mentioned, they behave a bit like a finicky iem that's difficult to fit in that, put on the wrong way, the bass is MIA and things sound thin. Someone even posted the "proper" way to put them on for good fit (put them in front of your ears, then slide them back until they cover the body of your ear). Sounds silly, but, know what? That made a major difference in sound for me, and I do really like them. The way I see it, they started about $300 list, are made by a major audiophile speaker company, and are now selling for $60-$80 (Newegg regularly has them in this range). At this price, seems like a no brainer to give em a try (again, some people seem to hate them, but the investment isn't all that great). I will try to do a round up of the different on ears I've been accumulating.


----------



## 1ofamillion

Well I couldn't hold it off any longer, I ordered the HPH-200s. I'm really excited to hear how they compare to the HA-S500s!


----------



## nick n

MTX has a new dual driver IEM out. Also a fullsized thingy but the IEMs look interesting.
  
  Red/silver and black/silver. 
 Look to be ~$99
 An 8 mm and a 5 mm driver per side.
  
http://www.mtx.com/d/t13,4,D5u1/Headphones-iX2-Ear-Buds.htm


----------



## doctorjazz

First impression of the Yamaha... Niiiiice:-D 
start burn in tomorrow 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## doctorjazz

Valley Lodge sounding really nice! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Should have the Yamaha Monday. And the IM70 has been ordered.


 

 Will we see an IM70/MA750 comparison? I have the RHA on had atm so I know what they sound like.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Yamahas came today, haven't gotten a chance to listen yet, but should pull it out later and listen. I have to collect my impressions on the Mikros 90, listen when I have some time and sort it out, but I do really like them. Looking at the thread dedicated to them, they seem to inspire love or hate-people don't have middling feelings about them for the most part. As I mentioned, they behave a bit like a finicky iem that's difficult to fit in that, put on the wrong way, the bass is MIA and things sound thin. Someone even posted the "proper" way to put them on for good fit (put them in front of your ears, then slide them back until they cover the body of your ear). Sounds silly, but, know what? That made a major difference in sound for me, and I do really like them. The way I see it, they started about $300 list, are made by a major audiophile speaker company, and are now selling for $60-$80 (Newegg regularly has them in this range). At this price, seems like a no brainer to give em a try (again, some people seem to hate them, but the investment isn't all that great). *I will try to do a round up of the different on ears I've been accumulating.*


 
  
 I'd fire you off the M500's to add to your round up if you lived in the great white north!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Will we see an IM70/MA750 comparison? I have the RHA on had atm so I know what they sound like.


----------



## Dsnuts

Today was a sad day for me. I sold off one of my favorite toys. My Alienware is no more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..I feel a gaping hole in my heart. It had to go because I was getting no use out of it. My friend is now the new owner..He got a deal and a half..I am now going trough Alienware withdrawl. I had no idea it would have affected me as much as it has. But then I figure I can get myself something to replace it.


----------



## Dsnuts

By the way. The Sony H1s are excellent. They are completely worth the $150 price tag and in fact I am so impressed by these. I just might have to throw down the cash for a pair of H3s when they are available on Amazon.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-27962 this one looks really nice. anyone tried it ?


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> By the way. The Sony H1s are excellent. They are completely worth the $150 price tag and in fact I am so impressed by these. I just might have to throw down the cash for a pair of H3s when they are available on Amazon.


 
  
 Does the H1  sound like anything we've heard Dsnuts?


----------



## bhazard

Got the Moe SS-01 dual driver in from China today, and it is actually really good.
  
 It needs a little bit of EQ to fix a midbass hump and 4khz peak, but once you do, it becomes another earphone that has a sound much greater than the $60 it costs. Loving all these high performing $60 sets lately.


----------



## Dsnuts

It has the Sony forward mid range with non offensive treble.. Good detail.  Good stage and depth. The bass end gives some warmth to the sound. Bass heavy tunes comes out in full force. I want to say these are tuned to be more consumer sound a bit like the MH1C but a much higher end version of them. Perhaps some similarities to the FXZ earphones..I noticed these have that Sony beat response..Beats and bass notes are more emphasized on these earphones due to their large dynamic drivers used for bass but the full range BA does a good job with the rest of the spectrum.. While I like these. It is missing some emphasis and definition in the treble region to really sound nice and I am certain that is where the extra BA on the XBA-H3 is for.  The highs seems a touch flat on these maybe a bit reserved.. It certainly sounds great for the price but it is enough to give one an insight of what is possible on the XBA-H3 and it has my curiosity enough for me to give them a try.
  
 I read a review from a user of the H3 that actually burned them in and he was raving about how good they sounded so I am gonna try out a pair once they are available for purchase through Amazon.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> It has the Sony forward mid range with non offensive treble.. Good detail.  Good stage and depth. The bass end gives some warmth to the sound. Bass heavy tunes comes out in full force. I want to say these are tuned to be more consumer sound a bit like the MH1C but a much higher end version of them. Perhaps some similarities to the FXZ earphones..I noticed these have that Sony beat response..Beats and bass notes are more emphasized on these earphones due to their large dynamic drivers used for bass but the full range BA does a good job with the rest of the spectrum.. While I like these. It is missing some emphasis and definition in the treble region to really sound nice and I am certain that is where the extra BA on the XBA-H3 is for.  The highs seems a touch flat on these maybe a bit reserved.. It certainly sounds great for the price but it is enough to give one an insight of what is possible on the XBA-H3 and it has my curiosity enough for me to give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




Cool and thanks for your insight bro. I think I'll wait to hear your thoughts on the H3 before I jump in. I really don't need the H1. I hope this IM70 doesn't disappoint hit above it's price as AT has done of late.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

wait till you burn those yamahas for a couple of days and i bet NICE will go to
 NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! most amazing improvement came after about 48 hours of burn in.......and now i cant get them off my head...


----------



## Mad Max

These look funky: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Molex/503700-0100/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuTkJYgZlQcSdYqTJ%2f5MevEJrY%252b91RThfo%3d
datasheet


----------



## TwinQY

The Molex looks very cool. Zero Audio's new BAs are using the Molex BAs like FAD/S'NEXT/ANYMODE/etc. Perhaps their Carbo dynamics....
 (although, don't want to go too far with the wild theories).
  
 Everyone talks about those FA-4s from Fischer - was there any love for the FA-1 or the FA-2?
http://www.thomann.de/gb/fischer_amps_fa_1_black.htm?sid=76d06bf8140a02afb87b518036379ed7
http://www.thomann.de/gb/fischer_amps_fa_2e.htm?sid=76d06bf8140a02afb87b518036379ed7
  
 Anyone ever get on those?


----------



## Hutnicks

Those Molex look DD rather  than BA. Datasheet comes up a blank for me. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Those Molex look DD rather  than BA. Datasheet comes up a blank for me. Anyone know for sure?


 
 They probably are dynamics, so are the Zero Audio Carbo *dynamics.*
  


> Specifications
> Style: Canal-type
> *Driver Unit: 13.5mm *
> Power Handling Capacity: 50mW
> ...


 
 13.5mm, probably not a BA.
  
 The downloadable data sheet is pretty much this, plus some additional eartips blurb.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> They probably are dynamics, so are the Zero Audio Carbo *dynamics.*
> 
> 13.5mm, probably not a BA.
> 
> The downloadable data sheet is pretty much this, plus some additional eartips blurb.


 

 Yeah you'd think the driver size would have tipped me off. Be interesting to see if theres actually anything to the 45 degree sound stage though. For 20 bucks............
  
  
Then again, that's what I said about the atrocious MH1's


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> I hope this IM70 doesn't disappoint hit above it's price as AT has done of late.




I'm in the same boat. Mine hit the US shore 24 hours ago and should be here probably Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## doctorjazz

It has the Sony forward mid range with non offensive treble.. Good detail.  Good stage and depth. The bass end gives some warmth to the sound. Bass heavy tunes comes out in full force. I want to say these are tuned to be more consumer sound a bit like the MH1C but a much higher end version of them. Perhaps some similarities to the FXZ earphones..I noticed these have that Sony beat response..Beats and bass notes are more emphasized on these earphones due to their large dynamic drivers used for bass but the full range BA does a good job with the rest of the spectrum.. While I like these. It is missing some emphasis and definition in the treble region to really sound nice and I am certain that is where the extra BA on the XBA-H3 is for.  The highs seems a touch flat on these maybe a bit reserved.. It certainly sounds great for the price but it is enough to give one an insight of what is possible on the XBA-H3 and it has my curiosity enough for me to give them a try.
 
I read a review from a user of the H3 that actually burned them in and he was raving about how good they sounded so I am gonna try out a pair once they are available for purchase through Amazon.

Interesting, DS, my impression from initial reports on Head-Fi was that the Sony hybrids were a disappointment. It would be great to hear that they are a good option. Awaiting your further input. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jant71

mad max said:


> These look funky: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Molex/503700-0100/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuTkJYgZlQcSdYqTJ%2f5MevEJrY%252b91RThfo%3d
> datasheet


 
 Seems they have been around for a while...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/521467/impulse-purchase-molex-evalidis
  


dsnuts said:


> Today was a sad day for me. I sold off one of my favorite toys. My Alienware is no more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Only Ds! A gaping hole, withdrawal, and the urge to replace something that was getting no use.


----------



## jant71

audiohurric4ne said:


> http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-27962 this one looks really nice. anyone tried it ?


 

 HEY, I "discovered" that a few pages back!!! Haven't read the thread well have we?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nor the product page where it says it won't out for another 3 weeks or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> It has the Sony forward mid range with non offensive treble.. Good detail.  Good stage and depth. The bass end gives some warmth to the sound. Bass heavy tunes comes out in full force. I want to say these are tuned to be more consumer sound a bit like the MH1C but a much higher end version of them. Perhaps some similarities to the FXZ earphones..I noticed these have that Sony beat response..Beats and bass notes are more emphasized on these earphones due to their large dynamic drivers used for bass but the full range BA does a good job with the rest of the spectrum.. While I like these. It is missing some emphasis and definition in the treble region to really sound nice and I am certain that is where the extra BA on the XBA-H3 is for.  The highs seems a touch flat on these maybe a bit reserved.. It certainly sounds great for the price but it is enough to give one an insight of what is possible on the XBA-H3 and it has my curiosity enough for me to give them a try.
> 
> I read a review from a user of the H3 that actually burned them in and he was raving about how good they sounded so I am gonna try out a pair once they are available for purchase through Amazon.
> 
> ...


 
 On one hand I can understand the disappointment. They are again more consumer grade type of sound at least the H1 is. Think high end MH1C maybe even XB type tuning. That dynamic they use in these hybrids are for bass it seems and nothing else. That gets you some strong bass frequencies and I have a feeling this will be the case on the H3 as well. But for guys that enjoy bass this is not a bad thing. For guys wanting neutral flat newer EX1000 type sound. Will be disappointed. At the same time I know for a fact many of the same guys that want that EX1000 type sound in a hybrid WILL NOT burn them in...
  
 The same guys that reported about the H3, you don't see them dissing on the H3 any more. Which got me thinking. I bet the H3s are sounding better and better the more they use it. Burn in perhaps?.. It was mentioned that minus the strong bass on open box they sound nice.. Well the one review I read mentions bass is strong on open box but goes away and evens out with the rest of the sound after burn in. It is just a feeling I got but someone needs to do a proper burn in of the H3.. We might be missing out on a potential killer sound is my thought. Plus they are getting some rave reviews out of Japan..Which is a good sign the H3s are much better than we thought.
  


jant71 said:


> Seems they have been around for a while...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/521467/impulse-purchase-molex-evalidis
> 
> Only Ds! A gaping hole, withdrawal, and the urge to replace something that was getting no use.


 
  
 My Alienware was special to me. I used to buy high end laptops left and right. I still own many and my Alienware was my top high end portable gaming rig. Now that I am at home a lot it has gotten less and less use.. I also own 2 gaming rigs at home but that Alienware..
  
 At lest now I can afford some phones..I have to admit I am interested in them Shure SRH1540s..Will have the L2s for certain and them Sony XBA-H3s.


----------



## Vain III

I hate this new USPS delivery guy. My old guy use to walk all the way up to my apartment and I was prepared to spend some dough on him for Christmas but they replaced him with this ass who won't even bring the package into the complex. He just leaves a notice in the mail box now. My IM70s actually arrived today so kudos to CDJapan because that means technically from the time they shipped to the time I was supposed to receive them it would have been 2 days.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> I hate this new USPS delivery guy. My old guy use to walk all the way up to my apartment and I was prepared to spend some dough on him for Christmas but they replaced him with this ass who won't even bring the package into the complex. He just leaves a notice in the mail box now. My IM70s actually arrived today so kudos to CDJapan because that means technically from the time they shipped to the time I was supposed to receive them it would have been 2 days.


 
  
  
 lol ... I understand.


----------



## nihontoman

vain iii said:


> I hate this new USPS delivery guy. My old guy use to walk all the way up to my apartment and I was prepared to spend some dough on him for Christmas but they replaced him with this ass who won't even bring the package into the complex. He just leaves a notice in the mail box now. My IM70s actually arrived today so kudos to CDJapan because that means technically from the time they shipped to the time I was supposed to receive them it would have been 2 days.


 
 hahaha, I know how that feels.
  
 hope will get to hear some impressions from you very soon  and hope you like them VERY MUCH (cause those are the iems I'm planning on getting if people here like them)


----------



## TwinQY

> Perhaps their Carbo dynamics....
> (although, don't want to go too far with the wild theories).


 
 Went too far with the wild theories. 
 Forgot that one of the Carbos was a microdriver, and the other a regular sized. The Molex is 13.5mm. 
 Unless Zero Audio comes out with a 13.5mm model sometime in the future....nah.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

YOU might want to recheck out the mdr 7550s.  same design as the ex1000s but tuned to have less abrasive super
 sibilant  high end.  they are remarkable, accurate and designed to be studio monitors, and now discounted substantially
 i keep them locked up in my treasure chest of favorite oems,.  i do carry my xba3s at all times in my pocket for music on the go
 emergencies. meanwhile, back at my laptop, the YAMAHAS are kicking but on Peter Gabriels latest album, NEW BLOOD which i dissed when
 i first heard it on speakers and other IEMS the yamahas made the voice instrument balance almost perfect and brought out the emotions
 in the female voices that made it beautiful and endearing.


----------



## ericp10

Ironcially, none of those Sonys EX(600, 1000, 7550) fit me well. That design doesn't stay in my ears well. I have an easier time with the M200.


----------



## daveyostrow

ericp10 said:


> Ironcially, none of those Sonys EX(600, 1000, 7550) fit me well. That design doesn't stay in my ears well. I have an easier time with the M200.




That's crazy talk


----------



## waynes world

Are the 7550's pretty good? Only $229 at BHphoto.


----------



## Libertad

They are highly regarded among iem users and, as by drblue they are tuned more for a flatter response and are more accurat.  Not really as much as a v sound curve as many so many iems have sony went and made a true in ear monitor and from all impressions ive read it does so well and because of it some people find it dry or boring but its highly capable from a technical standpoint id say its more than worth a look.


----------



## doctorjazz

7550's seem to be a discontinued model-good price at BH compared to the list, seen 1 or 2 other similar pricings, wonder if it won't still drop more....may bite, though. I bit on the Onkyo over ear phones, having second thoughts...


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Are the 7550's pretty good? Only $229 at BHphoto.


 
  
  
 I had it and it was okay. Those Sonys never gave me a good fit. That price is not really a good discount though for it. I would try to find it under $200. And it doesn't beat the KEF M200.


----------



## theto3

My amperiors cames in. I'm really digging these punchy little bastards. Like I'm in love with them. My ears get sore after about 3 hours of listening, but I dont care. My favorites out of all my recent purchases so far are the amperiors and the gratitudes. Next up, a nice set of open backs. I'm considering the HE-400's on black friday for $299.00. What say you guys? You guys are batting a thousand in my book regarding recommendations.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> By the way. The Sony H1s are excellent. They are completely worth the $150 price tag and in fact I am so impressed by these. I just might have to throw down the cash for a pair of H3s when they are available on Amazon.




Can the H1 compete with your xba3 D's? I'll get one if they are better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Technically the XBA-3s are superior..IT would be an upgrade if bassy iems was your preference but if not they are not an upgrade. They do however amp much better than the XBA-3. There is a fullness to the H1s that makes them have more meat to the sounds especially the bass as you could guess from a dynamic bass driver. For guys that enjoyed the XB90EX the H1s are a step up from that sound. I think the only real upgrade to the XBA-3 will will probably be the H3s which I will find out soon when they are released.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> 7550's seem to be a discontinued model-good price at BH compared to the list, seen 1 or 2 other similar pricings, wonder if it won't still drop more....may bite, though. I bit on the Onkyo over ear phones, having second thoughts...


 
 yes, they are excellent.  pretty flat frequency response, but its all there and very musical for non basshead music.  lack of sub bass emphasis makes non ideal for ddm, but
 for folk, jazz, straight ahead rock, they are stunning. powerful large drive gives totally coherent image.  i got mine for 179.00 so look for prices below 200, a great deal considering
 list price was up near 600. very well made, but plastic instead of metal like ex1000 flagship.  head to head comparison on head-fi w video had 7550s being preferred over the ex1000
 for enjoyable listening due to trebles being more pleasantly tamed on the 7550.  highly recommended.


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Technically the XBA-3s are superior..IT would be an upgrade if bassy iems was your preference but if not they are not an upgrade. They do however amp much better than the XBA-3. There is a fullness to the H1s that makes them have more meat to the sounds especially the bass as you could guess from a dynamic bass driver. For guys that enjoyed the XB90EX the H1s are a step up from that sound. I think the only real upgrade to the XBA-3 will will probably be the H3s which I will find out soon when they are released.




Thanks D! I'll wait for your H3 impressions then.
Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

Thanks for all of the 7550 impressions!


----------



## doctorjazz

theto3 said:


> My amperiors cames in. I'm really digging these punchy little bastards. Like I'm in love with them. My ears get sore after about 3 hours of listening, but I dont care. My favorites out of all my recent purchases so far are the amperiors and the gratitudes. Next up, a nice set of open backs. I'm considering the HE-400's on black friday for $299.00. What say you guys? You guys are batting a thousand in my book regarding recommendations.


 
 Agreed-recently got the Martin Logan Mikros 90, Beyer BT1350, and these Amperior babies, like them all, all have somewhat different presentations, may be getting the Onkyo over ears (ordered it, but the site is telling me the one I ordered, with the super high grade cable, is out of stock, deciding if I should go for the regular one). The Senns have a "jump factor" that the others don't, an exciting presentation (very different than the laid back sound they seem to be known for on the 650's, for instance). A little like the AT 1K's in this 1 aspect. I keep promising to do a comparison, still plan to (life is busy-work, show this afternoon, family, especially keeping up with this thread and the Deals thread), get to it soon, I hope...


----------



## doctorjazz

Also been considering this Black Friday sale stuff, HE-400's in the "affordable" range, 500's will also be on sale, be less affordable, all the stuff being offered and on my wish list from this cockamamie site is making my head spin!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Agreed-recently got the Martin Logan Mikros 90, Beyer BT1350, and these Amperior babies, like them all, all have somewhat different presentations, may be getting the Onkyo over ears (ordered it, but the site is telling me the one I ordered, with the super high grade cable, is out of stock, deciding if I should go for the regular one). The Senns have a "jump factor" that the others don't, an exciting presentation (very different than the laid back sound they seem to be known for on the 650's, for instance). A little like the AT 1K's in this 1 aspect. I keep promising to do a comparison, still plan to (life is busy-work, show this afternoon, family, especially keeping up with this thread and the Deals thread), get to it soon, I hope...


 
 MAKE SURE your head spins clockwise!  "so many headphones, so little time".....
 btw, i recommend you wait for the high grade cable version unless you that cable is upgradable late..
 adding zu cable to headphones makes super difference positively  if possible though... might have to
 hear those senns cause i find 650s accurate but dull presentation.... if you call Amperiors "babies" you
 seem to have special affection for them......but are Mikros90s "honeys"??


----------



## esteebin

Panasonic-RP-TCM125
  
 Have these been discovered??
  
Wirecutter has named these the new Best IEM under $30. The previous best was the Monoprice 8320 (I got the 9927 black, while I liked the sound, it was so uncomfortable). I initially got one black and one white one to gift for $12 each. Gifted the black and decided to keep the white for myself. After initial listen, I can sense a really nice sound with good punchy bass and well-represented mids and treble. Comfort is great with a small housing and an oval nozzle. I normally use medium tips on other IEM, but use the largest on the Panasonics.
 After hearing these, I bought 3 more (a purple, a pink, and blue) for my 2 goddaughters and godson for Christmas.
  
 The black ones are now up to $18 from a seller on amazon but the other colors are still $12.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote:
Originally Posted by doctorjazz link

 
Agreed-recently got the Martin Logan Mikros 90, Beyer BT1350, and these Amperior babies, like them all, all have somewhat different presentations, may be getting the Onkyo over ears (ordered it, but the site is telling me the one I ordered, with the super high grade cable, is out of stock, deciding if I should go for the regular one). The Senns have a "jump factor" that the others don't, an exciting presentation (very different than the laid back sound they seem to be known for on the 650's, for instance). A little like the AT 1K's in this 1 aspect. I keep promising to do a comparison, still plan to (life is busy-work, show this afternoon, family, especially keeping up with this thread and the Deals thread), get to it soon, I hope...


MAKE SURE your head spins clockwise!  "so many headphones, so little time".....
btw, i recommend you wait for the high grade cable version unless you that cable is upgradable late..
adding zu cable to headphones makes super difference positively  if possible though... might have to
hear those senns cause i find 650s accurate but dull presentation.... if you call Amperiors "babies" you
seem to have special affection for them......but are Mikros90s "honeys"??

They're all my " babies ", though you could definitely say the Senn is exciting like a boisterous child, while the Mikros is rich, smouldering, full sounding, a more " mature " presentation, if you will, so the analogy fits. Gonna go take a cold shower now... Ahem.... :-D 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyostrow

dsnuts said:


> Technically the XBA-3s are superior..IT would be an upgrade if bassy iems was your preference but if not they are not an upgrade. They do however amp much better than the XBA-3. There is a fullness to the H1s that makes them have more meat to the sounds especially the bass as you could guess from a dynamic bass driver. For guys that enjoyed the XB90EX the H1s are a step up from that sound. I think the only real upgrade to the XBA-3 will will probably be the H3s which I will find out soon when they are released.


 
 do the H1 go as low as the xb90?


----------



## waynes world

esteebin said:


> Panasonic-RP-TCM125
> 
> Have these been discovered??
> 
> Wirecutter has named these the new Best IEM under $30.


 
  
 Yes... you just discovered them! They look like the real deal, and based on your impressions, they are the real deal. Nice!


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Yes... you just discovered them! They look like the real deal, and based on your impressions, they are the real deal. Nice!


 
 You never know. For $11 they are worth a shot.


----------



## waynes world

Ok, from the MDR 7550 to the UE900 lol... they can be had at ncix.ca for $199.
  
 Anyone have experience with them? I read a_recording's review (and video) which stopped me from doing anything spontaneous:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
  
 Not sure that this would work for me either:


> "Upper mids are de-emphasized, however, resulting in slight veiling. Female vocals especially seem less intelligible compared to sets such as the HiFiMan RE272 and Shure SE530."


 
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/logitech-ue-900-ear-monitors-page-2
  
 And beyond that, I don't need them lol! But, there is a lot of hype about them as well.


----------



## nihontoman

I always wanted a Multi BA over ear iem with detachable cables. maybe this is it? should be some improvement from XB90EX  will wait for the black Friday sales though. I have a hunch the price may go even lower than this... 
  
 never mind, I read the description :|


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> I always wanted a Multi BA over ear iem with detachable cables. maybe this is it? should be some improvement from XB90EX  will wait for the black Friday sales though. I have a hunch the price may go even lower than this...
> 
> never mind, I read the description :|


 
 Seems the cables are not the only thing detachable...





  
 I think you're right though as they are probably not your sound. Maybe slightly less bass that the XB90 lol!!


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> Seems the cables are not the only thing detachable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL! seems like to much BURN-IN wasn't that good...


----------



## Don Lehrer

zelda said:


> LOL! seems like to much BURN-IN wasn't that good...


 
 +1 LOL


----------



## esteebin

zelda said:


> LOL! seems like to much BURN-IN wasn't that good...


 
 Translated literally??? lol


----------



## yugopotamia

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-official-SE-E751-Sealed-Earbuds-Tracking-Free-Shipping/111199924866?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18058%26meid%3D2952388691743528668%26pid%3D100034%26prg%3D8304%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D281214402398%26
  
  
 any1 in for this? looks promising though


----------



## Vain III

So, I told my fiancee that I was "checking the IM70's for defects" and got to get a quick impression of the sound without tip rolling/burn-in. 

Sound: As my first Audio Technica IEM I am not sure what the sound signature is normally but I will say that this is a very powerful neutral. It doesn't really seem to be lacking in any field but if I had to choose something that was forward a little it would be the mid range. Voices actually work really well on these headphones. The clarity on Adele's Set Fire To The Rain (24/96) was spectacular. The bass is very impactful without being overwhelming. Instead of really choosing frequency it sounds like they tried to create a nice balance of mid and lower bass. Every, IMO, really gels well together. It's not a cold sound. It's more of a warm neutral and it's strong across the board.

Build quality wise: screw YES! A nice thick non-flat cable! The cord seems very durable. The detachable connector actually took a little pulling to get out so it's locked in there quite well and I didn't feel any pull when I pulled it gentle. The shell is very plastic-y but it feels sturdy enough. Instead of ear guides the headphones have a flexible kind-of memory wire that is about 3/4th of my index finger long to wrap around your ear. I actually prefer that because ear-guides never worked for me.

Accessories: It's definitely no Monster but it does come with a set of Comply T500 (which means the TSX500s I use on the gratitude's will work), regular S M L silicon tips, and a regular pouch. I actually think they might benefit from the triple flange tips monster has but we'll see about that later.

Remember that this is without tip-rolling or burn-in which I won't get to do for a month. I would say I recommend these over everything I currently own and have listened to. I do not regret the money I spent on them. 

Not to mention, and surprisingly, they drive better than the Gratitude's on my Nexus 5.


----------



## Zelda

vain iii said:


> So, I told my fiancee that I was "checking the IM70's for defects" and got to get a quick impression of the sound without tip rolling/burn-in.
> 
> Sound: As my first Audio Technica IEM I am not sure what the sound signature is normally but I will say that this is a very powerful neutral. It doesn't really seem to be lacking in any field but if I had to choose something that was forward a little it would be the mid range. Voices actually work really well on these headphones. The clarity on Adele's Set Fire To The Rain (24/96) was spectacular. The bass is very impactful without being overwhelming. Instead of really choosing frequency it sounds like they tried to create a nice balance of mid and lower bass. Every, IMO, really gels well together. It's not a cold sound. It's more of a warm neutral and it's strong across the board.


 
 Thank for the impressions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GO ATH!!


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> So, I told my fiancee that I was "checking the IM70's for defects" and got to get a quick impression of the sound without tip rolling/burn-in.
> 
> Sound: As my first Audio Technica IEM I am not sure what the sound signature is normally but I will say that this is a very powerful neutral. It doesn't really seem to be lacking in any field but if I had to choose something that was forward a little it would be the mid range. Voices actually work really well on these headphones. The clarity on Adele's Set Fire To The Rain (24/96) was spectacular. The bass is very impactful without being overwhelming. Instead of really choosing frequency it sounds like they tried to create a nice balance of mid and lower bass. Every, IMO, really gels well together. It's not a cold sound. It's more of a warm neutral and it's strong across the board.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That sounds like the AT house sound to me (as of late with its earphones). It's sounds like you're describing a fuller sounding CKN70. So is the sound full and 3-D like?


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> That sounds like the AT house sound to me (as of late with its earphones). It's sounds like you're describing a fuller sounding CKN70. So is the sound full and 3-D like?




I didn't get to use any of my normal testing tracks--because I didn't want a full test done until I could tip swap--but I did listen to ᴇʀɪᴄ ᴄʟᴀᴘᴛᴏɴ & ʙ.ʙ. ᴋɪɴɢ's - ᴋᴇʏ ᴛᴏ ᴛʜᴇ ʜɪɢʜᴡᴀʏ FLAC 24/192 and I can say, due to the way they're recording the song, it sounds like Eric is singing to you from the left and King is singing from the right. While this isn't that great of a test for 3D sound, it is a decent enough test for spatial reference. I would say that the sound is full. I don't know if I want to use the word thick to describe it, because thick always reminds me of the word colored and the sound is quite neutral, but full is a great term; if by full you mean that the sound is filling the whole of the track like a room stuffed to the brim. The awesome thing is during my listen I also tried my hardest to distort it and I didn't get any distortion. I also didn't get any real congestion.

ᴇᴅɪᴛ: ʀᴇᴍᴏᴠᴇᴅ ᴛʜᴇ ᴡᴏʀᴅ ᴅᴇғɪɴɪᴛᴇʟʏ ғʀᴏᴍ ᴀ ᴄᴏᴜᴘʟᴇ sᴇɴᴛᴇɴᴄᴇs. I ᴜsᴇ ᴛʜᴇ ᴡᴏʀᴅ ᴇxᴄᴇssɪᴠᴇʟʏ ᴡʜᴇɴ I ɢᴇᴛ ᴇxᴄɪᴛᴇᴅ.


----------



## Gee Simpson

vain iii said:


> So, I told my fiancee that I was "checking the IM70's for defects" and got to get a quick impression of the sound without tip rolling/burn-in.
> 
> Sound: As my first Audio Technica IEM I am not sure what the sound signature is normally but I will say that this is a very powerful neutral. It doesn't really seem to be lacking in any field but if I had to choose something that was forward a little it would be the mid range. Voices actually work really well on these headphones. The clarity on Adele's Set Fire To The Rain (24/96) was spectacular. The bass is very impactful without being overwhelming. Instead of really choosing frequency it sounds like they tried to create a nice balance of mid and lower bass. Every, IMO, really gels well together. It's not a cold sound. It's more of a warm neutral and it's strong across the board.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions man. 
  
 Do/did you have the MA750? If so, how would you compare them to the IM70?


----------



## Vain III

gee simpson said:


> Nice impressions man.
> 
> Do/did you have the MA750? If so, how would you compare them to the IM70?




Sorry mate but I don't currently own, nor have I listened to the MA750. I'll check around my social circle to see if anyone owns a pair for cross evaluation.


----------



## nihontoman

How much was the IM70 and where did you order it from? I think I'm getting a pair.


----------



## Vain III

nihontoman said:


> How much was the IM70 and where did you order it from? I think I'm getting a pair.




http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-27943

Mine were $117.59 shipped via EMS.


----------



## nihontoman

vain iii said:


> http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-27943
> 
> Mine were $117.59 shipped via EMS.


 
  
  
 thanks a lot. it's already 111 with ems. will wait until it becomes more available and less in price and will grab them. could you please describe how higher frequencies sound? oh and how low profile it is in the ear - could I sleep with them? and one last thing - how are the filters arranged? are they metal mesh or something else?
  
  
 thanks again


----------



## Vain III

nihontoman said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOACS-27943
> ...




You're going to have to wait until some others get theres because mine have been hidden from me until the 25th of December. The only information I've got is the information that I've already given because they are a Christmas stocking stuffer. Sorry mate.


----------



## nihontoman

vain iii said:


> You're going to have to wait until some others get theres because mine have been hidden from me until the 25th of December. The only information I've got is the information that I've already given because they are a Christmas stocking stuffer. Sorry mate.


 

 oh well, that sucks. 
  
  
 thanks anyways


----------



## ericp10

HPH-200 are on the ears. Very nice out of the box. Quite nice! Further impressions later, but vocals and mids are beautiful out of the box, and it surprisingly has more bass than I had anticipated.


----------



## jwong

Et tu ericp10? Sometimes it seems like this entire forum is conspiring to encourage me to buy just one more set of headphones...


----------



## doctorjazz

HPH-200 burning in, quick listen last night, feel plasticy, sound is nice, was impressed 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp10

jwong said:


> Et tu ericp10? Sometimes it seems like this entire forum is conspiring to encourage me to buy just one more set of headphones...


 






  Who told you what we're up to, jwong!!??? lol


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> HPH-200 burning in, quick listen last night, feel plasticy, sound is nice, was impressed
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 
  
  
 I like the feel. It feels light. The M500 (which so far I still think beats the HPH-200, but it's not slaughtering it) is beautiful, sounds amazing, but it gets heavy on my head and fatiguing.


----------



## amigomatt

I discovered the HPH-200 a while back now and raved about them on a couple of threads here, but nobody listened! I'm afraid I'll have to spend a lot of money to better these and even then, I'll have something to complain about or be annoyed or regretful about. That's the one star quality of these headphones, *I cannot fault them*, regardless of price, they are amazing with every genre. 

Someone was complaining earlier in this thread about their graphs. Well, rest assured that these 'imperfect' appearing data (for some people's eyes) has no bearing on how these sound. 

I'm very picky about what I like, and a natural and realistic yet exciting sound is what I want. I'm very sensitive to mid range colouration that lend an artificial edge to the sound (a complaint all too common in many headphones for me). Well, I really can't fault the tonal and dynamic reproduction of these headphones. 

If I had to force a complaint, I would say they can very occasionally present a slight muddiness in the bass, which can somewhat mask some of the detail in the lower mids. It's quite recording dependent though. 

These are by far the best bang for buck headphones I know. Truly a joy of a purchase. Real keepers.


----------



## jwong

ericp10 said:


> I like the feel. It feels light. The M500 (which so far I still think beats the HPH-200, but it's not slaughtering it) is beautiful, sounds amazing, but it gets heavy on my head and fatiguing.


 
  
 How is the comfort of the Yamahas? I had the M500, which was very comfortable at first but uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> How is the comfort of the Yamahas? I had the M500, which was very comfortable at first but uncomfortable after a while.


 
  
 Well, they are over ears. They are light. It looks like they have comfy pads. My guess is that they are very comfortable!


----------



## ericp10

jwong said:


> How is the comfort of the Yamahas? I had the M500, which was very comfortable at first but uncomfortable after a while.


 
  
  
  
 Yes they are very light and comfortable. Pads feel great on my ears. The M500 does get heavy after awhile. The sound is quite refined. Drums do sound nice and natural (before burn in). The M500 has a more analytical sound than HPH-200 (which is a bit warmer sound). That's not to say the M500 is super cold sounding. There's more bass in the M500, but the bass is very nice for an open can in the Yamaha. These are definitely a more mid-centric earphone, and I love the sound. Actually this had a detailed mid that make me think of the RE400, but with more bass that I wish the Hifiman possessed. Highs aren't too harsh. Just a beautiful neutral-ish mid-centric sound.


----------



## jwong

Hmm... I actually found the M500 a bit bass shy, at least from memory. Maybe it was that lack of warmth. I don't know know how to pinpoint it exactly... I could tell they were quality headphones but the sound didn't pull me in. I'm liking my K545 a lot more. The Yamaha is interesting because I no longer have any open headphones.
  
 I should probably wait until Friday anyway and see if any other deals suck me in!


----------



## Kamakahah

I realize they are two totally different species, but how do the HPH-200s compare to Hd598 in comfort alone. Right now I'm looking for a nice open headphone around $100 with comfort as the priority. 

Got my brother the 598s for his birthday and of course tried them out first. The comfort made me decide I want something at least as good as it in comfort. 

I ask about the HPH-200 because it sounds like it has a nice warm, mid-centric sound and that is #2 on the important list for what I want. 

Anyway, comfort compared to other open, comfortable headphone?


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> *Hmm... I actually found the M500 a bit bass shy, at least from memory*. Maybe it was that lack of warmth. I don't know know how to pinpoint it exactly... I could tell they were quality headphones but the sound didn't pull me in. I'm liking my K545 a lot more. The Yamaha is interesting because I no longer have any open headphones.
> 
> I should probably wait until Friday anyway and see if any other deals suck me in!


 
  
 Wow, really? The M500's have the most incredible bass out of all of my headphones.
  
 As far as the K545's go, I want them as well lol!


----------



## DannyBai

HPH200's are on ear with velour padding and light clamping which equals to one of the most comfortable in ears I've encountered. Also, the bass opens up after a couple of days of burn in. The bass is bigger than the M500.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> HPH200's are on ear with velour padding and light clamping which equals to one of the most comfortable in ears I've encountered. Also, the bass opens up after a couple of days of burn in. The bass is bigger than the M500.


 
  
  
 Really!!? Well I'll never doubt DannyBai's word. I can't wait to hear that!


----------



## mr.khali

Where and at what price are you guys buying the HPH200's?  I am only seeing them on Ebay.


----------



## jwong

$102.26 right now at Amazon. They were a little cheaper before.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > HPH-200 burning in, quick listen last night, feel plasticy, sound is nice, was impressed
> ...


 
 I agree, they are very light, don't get uncomfortable (at least in the short while I've worn them). Plastic feels a bit cheap to me (then again, the headphones ARE pretty cheap, relative to others I'm comparing them to). Pull them off the burn in ipod in a few minutes, listen/compare some more.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> So you guys know how many IEMs own right now and love. I have to put the AS-2, V6, and Cardas out in their own special categories. And without including those three, I have to say out of the rest I own (and have owned), the KEF M200 is still doing it for me. It's the BEST and most refined IEM I've heard for $200 or less. And while I can't say definitely it the best IEM I've heard up to the $400 level (again, excluding those three special ones), I can say definitely that it is my favorite sound signature-wise of universal IEM's I own, owned or have heard costing up to $500 MSRP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...




Why am I looking forward to receiving my M200's?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Why am I looking forward to receiving my M200's?


 
 ^ Gee i wonder who you stole ninja_ed those from.  Poor dood.


----------



## waynes world

I know right? He he... thanks dood


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I know right? He he... thanks dood


 

 Just glad they finally found a good home cuz they weren't getting much lovin'. tbh. haha
  
 And do i detect an insincere wink???


----------



## amigomatt

kamakahah said:


> I realize they are two totally different species, but how do the HPH-200s compare to Hd598 in comfort alone. Right now I'm looking for a nice open headphone around $100 with comfort as the priority.
> 
> Got my brother the 598s for his birthday and of course tried them out first. The comfort made me decide I want something at least as good as it in comfort.
> 
> ...


Both headphones are very light and comfortable. For me, the Sennheisers feel lighter in their clamp and their over-the-ear luxurious feel just beat the Yamahas. Then again, I think my 598s are the most comfortable cans I've ever worn.

Still, I forget the Yamahas are on my head within a few moments. I have no issues at all with their fit and can't imagine anyone would.


----------



## d marc0

I've got these things to keep me busy this week!





Special thanks to a fellow headfier who's kind enough to let me audition the C3, BH amp, and MA750!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Why am I looking forward to receiving my M200's?




Wayne, mate! You'll be delighted to know that the M200 sounds awesome with the C3+BH combo!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

IM SITTING at my computer music set up listening to the Yamaha' hph200s now.  like i have been for a week.
 like DS I'm using all my listening time with these.  they are super comfortable, the sound flows like water,
 the tonality is spot on, the soundstage is wide, the separation and instrumental  layering accurate and distinct.
 I try to give other phones a try, but it doesn't work.  these are my sound mistress now and for a while.
 enjoy discovering yours.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Wayne, mate! You'll be delighted to know that the M200 sounds awesome with the C3+BH combo!


 
  
 Allllll right! Thanks for checking it out d marc0!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I agree, they are very light, don't get uncomfortable (at least in the short while I've worn them). Plastic feels a bit cheap to me (then again, the headphones ARE pretty cheap, relative to others I'm comparing them to). Pull them off the burn in ipod in a few minutes, listen/compare some more.


 
 SEEMS to be a shortage of the Yamaha EPH200s.  amazon doesn't list them anymore and none on ebay.  hype turned to hip and now my
 friend who wants one can't find any to buy....let us know if you find any more sale at a good 100$ vicinity price soon...thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-HPH-200BL-Headphone/dp/B00591GIQK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385500447&sr=1-1&keywords=yamaha+headphones
  
 They should have some in.


----------



## jwong

Also the various Musicians Friend companies (MF, Music123, WWBW) have them and will pricematch Amazon.


----------



## 1ofamillion

MY GOD. I received my HPH-200s today. I love my S500s and I always will, but it is time to move on. These headphones sound simply amazing! I don't really know if you should take my word since I'm no audiophile, but I see the hype around these headphones lately. My only complaint is that their open back, but I knew that when I bought them so it isn't really a complaint. My discover points were well spent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be passing my S500s onto a friend of mine, so at least they will still get some love!
  
 Now for the burn in phase...I'm using bassdrive of course, at 65% volume on my computer. Think that is pushing them too much? Or maybe not enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to hear these after some burn in!


----------



## waynes world

I would like someone to compare the HPH 200's to the AKG 545's. Is that too much to ask lol?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

1ofamillion said:


> MY GOD. I received my HPH-200s today. I love my S500s and I always will, but it is time to move on. These headphones sound simply amazing! I don't really know if you should take my word since I'm no audiophile, but I see the hype around these headphones lately. My only complaint is that their open back, but I knew that when I bought them so it isn't really a complaint. My discover points were well spent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You don't need to be an "audiophile" to recognize musicality in a headphone! these things sing!  but wait till you break them in for about
 four 24/7 days (100hrs or more)  the bass tightens up, the midrange sweetens and the treble sparkles more.  its like rubbing them up
 against an aladdin's lamp of  musical purification ha


----------



## caracara08

does anyone not think the HPH200 is the greatest thing since sliced bread?  I thought they were good for the PRICE but overall didnt think it was as life changing as some here.  Maybe I didnt let them burn in enough?


----------



## waynes world

caracara08 said:


> does anyone not think the HPH200 is the greatest thing since sliced bread?  I thought they were good for the PRICE but overall didnt think it was as life changing as some here.  Maybe I didnt let them burn in enough?


 
  
 Maybe you didn't rub them properly as per drblue's instructions?


----------



## Kamakahah

Burn in alone won't take you from underwhelmed to amazed. It's actually refreshing and expected that some won't agree.


----------



## caracara08

waynes world said:


> Maybe you didn't rub them properly as per drblue's instructions?


 
  
 man, I must have missed that post.  Rubbing definitely would have helped lol.


----------



## jwong

waynes world said:


> I would like someone to compare the HPH 200's to the AKG 545's. Is that too much to ask lol?


 
  
 I will happily do so if someone will send me the Yamahas. It's the cheaper end of the deal after all.


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> I will happily do so if someone will send me the Yamahas. It's the cheaper end of the deal after all.


 
  
 It would probably be best if we found an impartial judge. I know...ME! So c'mon jwong and dweaver, let's get the ball rolling on this shall we?


----------



## daveyostrow

d marc0 said:


> I've got these things to keep me busy this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 m200 match the esthetic of your player nicely. how are the ma750 in comparison?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

caracara08 said:


> man, I must have missed that post.  Rubbing definitely would have helped lol.


 
 Ya, its the rubbing and magic chanting over them that makes them sound so special! i have lots of "higher end" headphones which are much more expensive than these
 Yamahas and have different uses for recording and mixing monitoring, etc.  but out of a dragonfly dac  out of a macbook air, i just LOVE the sound of these
 and am revisiting music i haven't heard since i heard it on other devices. Now this music is sound new and so much better to me than before.
  
 im not saying everyone would find them to be their cat's meow, but they definitely tickle my hearing bone....(tm)  (sic), and it aint no placebo cause ive
 have three different people yelp with joy when i let them hear them on different kinds of music... the main limitation i find on the Yamahas is the smaller driver
 and limit to power scaling after getting moderately loud, they pixilze like a digital image when really blasted...but thats too loud for me to listen to in most cases anyway.
  
 i am still waiting on a MIKINOS 90 for cross comparison, and other recently new phones such as
 the  X1S still are keepers, etc etc, but i keep smiling and listening when i put these on for many reasons: fit, sound quality, tonality, soundstage, layering,
 and just damn musicality, a term high end audiophiles (not me) use to describe the why they like one expensive piece of equipment over another when
 you can't explain the difference by specs, graphs, or price.
  
 I'm glad some people might have other views, tastes, preferences, opinions etc. thats why this is an
 interesting hobby and pursuit of the sound grail....listen on...


----------



## ericp10

Yeah I have 24 hours on them now and it's good. Doesn't surpass the x1 or m500 to my ears, but shoots above current price by a good margin. DannyBai says it has more bass than the m500. I'm not hearing that yet, but I trust his thoughts. It's not bass shy, but the m500 has more sub-bass to my ears. It's better than the Onkyo, which I like a lot.


----------



## ericp10

I can add that vocals are fantastic! Great separation of lead and background vocals. And very detailed.


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> I can add that vocals are fantastic! Great separation of lead and background vocals. And very detailed.


 
  
 I felt like it was a bit hallow, not thin, but sounded like I was in a bit of a music hall type sound.  I could be wrong as I no longer have them.  Also, there was something in the treble registers that was hurting my head... but it could be that I was just drunk.


----------



## amigomatt

caracara08 said:


> I felt like it was a bit hallow, not thin, but sounded like I was in a bit of a music hall type sound.  I could be wrong as I no longer have them.  Also, there was something in the treble registers that was hurting my head... but it could be that I was just drunk.


I think that lack of body could be down to the lack of sub bass on these cans. It doesn't detract from their greatness for me though.


----------



## Dsnuts

caracara08 said:


> I felt like it was a bit hallow, not thin, but sounded like I was in a bit of a music hall type sound.  I could be wrong as I no longer have them.  Also, there was something in the treble registers that was hurting my head... but it could be that I was just drunk.


 

 That is how they kinda sound unburned.. After burn in they turn into one great sounding headphone.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> I've got these things to keep me busy this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 After seeing this, it dawned on me that you already didn't have the C3 + BH (I'm a nice boy... just not that bright lol).
  
 So that's very cool that you were able to try the C3/BH with the M200's and confirm that the synergy is good. Excellent!
  
 I'm sure that you will be trying out the H200's with the C3/BH as well. I'll be very interested to see how you feel that compares to the H200 and your C5.
  
 What settings are you using on the BH? I tend to keep the LF switch off (bass/treble boost) and the SF switch on (vodoo soundstage increasing switch).


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Yeah I have 24 hours on them now and it's good. Doesn't surpass the x1 or m500 to my ears, but shoots above current price by a good margin. DannyBai says it has more bass than the m500. I'm not hearing that yet, but I trust his thoughts. It's not bass shy, but the m500 has more *sub-bass to my ears*. It's better than the Onkyo, which I like a lot.


 
  
 The M500's sub-bass (when called for) continues to blow my mind. What amazing bass.


----------



## waynes world

caracara08 said:


> I felt like it was a bit hallow, not thin, but sounded like I was in a bit of a music hall type sound.  I could be wrong as I no longer have them.  Also, there was something in the treble registers that was hurting my head... *but it could be that I was just drunk. *


 
  
 According to kova4a:


> Alcohol consumption increases sound quality.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> The M500's sub-bass (when called for) continues to blow my mind. What amazing bass.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

Does anyone know when the Fostex TE05 is supposed to be getting released. They were mentioned about a hundred pages ago and since then the discussion has been silent. I've been trying my hardest to resist buying anything until then. I sorta failed today and bought the Delta and VSD1S. And, the new ATH IEMs are taunting me as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nothin' to post, out late, HPH-200 still burning in, just wanted to see myself on the thread!!!


----------



## Don Lehrer

doctorjazz said:


> Nothin' to post, out late, HPH-200 still burning in, just wanted to see myself on the thread!!!


 
 Now you can see you being quoted


----------



## Dsnuts

So it turns out selling my year old Alienware was a good move on my part. I am opportunistic when there is a deal and indeed there was a deal for the Shure SRH1540s. I am excited to get these cans. I will definitely post my thoughts on them when I get them..I missed my Alienware..
  
 You would have to have owned one to understand.. So to ease the pain I also got a new Lenovo Y410 laptop to replace it..Considering I spend almost the exact amount I got for the Alienware in the Shures and the Lenovo..I feel much better about the transaction. I am very excited to hear them new Shures.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai, you're are correct as usual. I have had the Cardas on massive burn-in, and it keeps changing and opening to an even more fuller and beautifully sounding iem. Really nice. 
  
 And Dsnuts (and DannyBai), I can really hear the HPH-200's potential, so back to burning in it goes. The drums, vocals, and imaging are quite nice in that headphone already.


----------



## Dsnuts

Them Yamahas will grow on you like they have for me. They do give out a different presentation on different sources..Once you get that right source however. They sound unbelievably fantastic. Try out your X3 with them Ericp if you haven't yet.


----------



## DannyBai

I have well over 300 hours on the Cardas, probably close to 400 now and the sound still gradually gets better. It has such a big, thick sound that just fills your head with lush, euphoric sound. There's really nothing that sounds like it. 

The Yammy's sound so good with a clean source too. The synergy with the Yulong D100 MKII is crazy good. The bass to me is fuller than what I remember with the M500's. The M500's had really tight controlled bass with good sub-bass extension but the Yamaha's have more quantity as far as I can remember. It really didn't show up until I had a few days of burn in. Possibly source plays a big part too since this headphone is kind of like a chameleon when hooking up to different gears. Layering is fantastic!


----------



## d marc0

daveyostrow said:


> m200 match the esthetic of your player nicely. how are the ma750 in comparison?


 
 disclaimer: I haven't really given enough listening time to the MA750. Probably just under 1 hour session. *So this is NOT my final comparison review.*
  
 Initial Impressions:

M200 is Sub-bass focused while the MA750 has a bit of mid-bass hump. Both have their own advantages depending on the type of song/genre being played.
M200 seems more cleaner and refined from mids to highs. The MA750 doesn't have the same clarity/detail from upper mids to treble but is still great for the price.
M200 extends more at the highs compared to the MA750.
MA750 seems to have a huge headstage; bigger than the M200 but not necessarily wider. (*not so sure about this, will have to listen again to confirm*)
MA750 sounds warmer than the M200.
  
  


waynes world said:


> After seeing this, it dawned on me that you already didn't have the C3 + BH (I'm a nice boy... just not that bright lol).
> 
> So that's very cool that you were able to try the C3/BH with the M200's and confirm that the synergy is good. Excellent!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've had the BH for a while now and I don't really change any of the settings at the back. Maybe the LF switch from time to time for a more "fun" sound.
  
 The M200 does play well when paired with the C3+BH combo, really fun sounding; but I do find that the C3+C5 combo has a more cleaner and colder sound. So it really boils down to preference. Personally, I prefer the bass more on the C3+C5 combo.
  
 I still have to try the H200 on the C3+BH combo... I'm too overwhelmed by all these toys with me right now plus I'm so addicted to the M200! Will let you know once I've tried the H200.


----------



## sacrifice13

vain iii said:


> So, I told my fiancee that I was "checking the IM70's for defects" and got to get a quick impression of the sound without tip rolling/burn-in.
> 
> Sound: As my first Audio Technica IEM I am not sure what the sound signature is normally but I will say that this is a very powerful neutral. It doesn't really seem to be lacking in any field but if I had to choose something that was forward a little it would be the mid range. Voices actually work really well on these headphones. The clarity on Adele's Set Fire To The Rain (24/96) was spectacular. The bass is very impactful without being overwhelming. Instead of really choosing frequency it sounds like they tried to create a nice balance of mid and lower bass. Every, IMO, really gels well together. It's not a cold sound. It's more of a warm neutral and it's strong across the board.
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome impressions! I've just ordered myself a Christmas present. I got the IM50 and the ATH-S500 from CDJapan, only came to $130 with express shipping. Excited to try them out.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai and I have been trying to tell you guys that you can't get much better than the M200 in an iem for the price. For me it's the universal of the year! That's considering , price, sound and build. If you can get a good fit, it's hard to beat it. Happy listening.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai and I have been trying to tell you guys that you can't get much better than the M200 in an iem for the price. For me it's the universal of the year! That's considering , price, sound and build. If you can get a good fit, it's hard to beat it. Happy listening.




Amen to that. It could be classified as a giant killer.


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai and I have been trying to tell you guys that you can't get much better than the M200 in an iem for the price. For me it's the universal of the year! That's considering , price, sound and build. If you can get a good fit, it's hard to beat it. Happy listening.


 
  
 Im going to have to agree here as well.  I would say a tier below the Cardas, but in the conversation with the W4, 4.Ai, etc (by memory).  Of course fit will be an issue for some.


----------



## BenF

I have just tried the JVC HA-S680 with my Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ (mostly 256KBps VBR MP3s).
 Before this, I have never experienced "synergy". If the dac/amp/headphone was good, it was good in almost any combination.
  
 ATH-ES700 sounds very muddy and veiled with Clip+, as both of them are warmish.
 HA-S680 is very balanced, so it doesn't have this problem - sounds out of Sansa+ almost as good as out of ODAC+E12.
  
 Ironically, the difference between ES700 and S680 is smaller when playing FLACs through NFB-11.32.
 But with Clip+, one sounds like a free earbud you get with any MP3 player/cellphone,  and the other one keeps me from doing my job for the past 2 hours.
  
 I was considering X3/DX50 purchase, but I think I'll skip them now.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai and I have been trying to tell you guys that you can't get much better than the M200 in an iem for the price. For me it's the universal of the year! That's considering , price, sound and build. If you can get a good fit, it's hard to beat it. Happy listening.


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> Amen to that. It could be classified as a giant killer.


 
  
 +


caracara08 said:


> Im going to have to agree here as well.  I would say a tier below the Cardas, but in the conversation with the W4, 4.Ai, etc (by memory).  Of course fit will be an issue for some.


 
  
 ^ LoL let's put the hype into some perspective here, nuff said.....
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/675160/kef-m500-m200-appreciation-thread/645#post_10014698 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/08/100x100px-LS-088cbbc0_Sharky.jpeg[/img]
> 
> d marc0
> 
> ...


 
  

  
*Not stock tips but what wide bore shorter aftermarket tips looks like/ does for these M200s.*
  
... and i was able to get great seal/ fit using both stock smallest AND medium tips!!!


----------



## Grayson73

Saw some black friday deals.  Would these be better than the S500 and HPH200?
  
 Monster DNA Over Ear $75
 UE6000 $70
 Sony MDR-X10 $98


----------



## doctorjazz

Quote:
Originally Posted by doctorjazz link

 
Nothin' to post, out late, HPH-200 still burning in, just wanted to see myself on the thread!!!




Now you can see you being quoted 

:-D 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I was considering X3/DX50 purchase, but I think I'll skip them now.


 
  
 If one can wait, both the X5 and now the X1 are very intriguing.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Nothin' to post, out late, HPH-200 still burning in, just wanted to see myself on the thread!!!
> 
> Now you can see you being quoted
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good thing this isn't the "Deals" thread.. we would all be banter banished lol!


----------



## doctorjazz

True dat, they're wild over there. Start over every other day! Why? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BenF

waynes world said:


> If one can wait, both the X5 and now the X1 are very intriguing.


 
  
 They are trying to have the 100$/200$/400$ DAPs.
  
 X3 is basically E17 with GUI,  and X1 will be half of its price - don't expect too much.
 X5 could be really good, but 400$ for an MP3 player? It better be mind blowing.


----------



## jwong

Just let me know when Fiio works out their interface issues. Scrolling through my tracks on the X3 was painful enough to make me stick with my Clip Zip.


----------



## waynes world

jwong said:


> Just let me know when Fiio works out their interface issues. Scrolling through my tracks on the X3 was painful enough to make me stick with my Clip Zip.


 
  
 I'm not familiar with the issues, but hopefully the inclusion of the scroll wheel will fix them.


----------



## jwong

It was mostly the sluggish speed that drove me crazy. The delay when you clicked to play a track had a very noticeable pause too. It's an excellent device for sound, but as far as using it, they need a lot of work IMO.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Amen to that. It could be classified as a giant killer.


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> Im going to have to agree here as well.  I would say a tier below the Cardas, but in the conversation with the W4, 4.Ai, etc (by memory).  Of course fit will be an issue for some.


----------



## bhazard

Newegg seems to have new premium earphones/headphones from Rosewill. Their $10 ones weren't bad at all.
  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193086
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193083
  
 Hoping there is a crazy sale at some point. I want to try one.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Newegg seems to have new premium earphones/headphones from Rosewill. Their $10 ones weren't bad at all.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193086
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193083
> ...




"Octa-Drive" sounds pretty interesting, but they look like rebranded Yahama Pro300 with a new headband. They're actually $79.99 on Amazon.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> "Octa-Drive" sounds pretty interesting, but they look like rebranded Yahama Pro300 with a new headband. They're actually $79.99 on Amazon.


 
 All of them are $10-20 cheaper on Amazon. Nice find.


----------



## boleh7

This Thread is growing too fast  I still enjoy my CKN70 and is one of my favourite DD 

ipod classic rockbox - self build LOD with hybrid silver+copper + Palaios -iona woody amp


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks like the eagle has landed on the telephone pole. LMAO


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What's with that telephone receiver you have there?


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> What's with that telephone receiver you have there?


 

 This telephone receiver sounds pretty damn good over and out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But is it worth the hype/ $600 plus smackers good???
  
 TO BE CONTINUED....  kova style.


----------



## Vain III

I have to, once again, say that CDJapan is a great company. I literally have $20 in frequent shopper points after just one purchase. That's like getting the ATH-IM70 for $98 instead of $118.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




My favorite earphone company right now! Beautiful!!


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> ...


 

 Fan bois gonna fan boi boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These are pretty sweet sounding tbh.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> "Octa-Drive" sounds pretty interesting, but they look like rebranded Yahama Pro300 with a new headband. They're actually $79.99 on Amazon.


 
 I knew the Rosewill Headphone looked familiar.
  
 It is a wired version of the Bluedio R, aka Monoprice Premium headsets.
http://bluedio.com/detail-produit.php?ref=547
  
 Power numbers, driver count, ohm, all the same. I had the Bluedio and they are extremely bass heavy, with lacking mids, and poor highs. Shame.


----------



## doctorjazz

Time for me to join Audiophiles Anonymous, headphone division...received another iem today, rbh EP1. Trouble is, I have a vague memory of ordering it. Must have been something I saw here or on the Deals Thread (when I can find the Deals Thread, I hear they are now on Deals Thread #200). Thing is, these are really nice sounding out of the box-nice rich mids, wide stage, good highs (sl accentuated, but I don't mind those, not obnoxious). Vocals really rich on Caitlin Cary and Thad Cockrell. I tend to like headphones that give good, rich body and texture to vocals and instruments, this one seems to hit the mark on my initial listening. Gonna have to push the hph-200 off the burn in ipod and give this some burn in next.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> ...


 





 let us know your impressions.


----------



## esteebin

I





doctorjazz said:


> Time for me to join Audiophiles Anonymous, headphone division...received another iem today, rbh EP1. Trouble is, I have a vague memory of ordering it. Must have been something I saw here or on the Deals Thread (when I can find the Deals Thread, I hear they are now on Deals Thread #200). Thing is, these are really nice sounding out of the box-nice rich mids, wide stage, good highs (sl accentuated, but I don't mind those, not obnoxious). Vocals really rich on Caitlin Cary and Thad Cockrell. I tend to like headphones that give good, rich body and texture to vocals and instruments, this one seems to hit the mark on my initial listening. Gonna have to push the hph-200 off the burn in ipod and give this some burn in next.


 think I posted the sale of RBH EP1. I was curious about its sound since it was highly rated at wirecutter. I would have gotten it if I didn't already have too much earphones and a cruise coming up. Sounds like a winner at the$100 price point. Would you say it's still worth it at original price of ~$150?


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congratulations Sf! I am so jealous...


----------



## doctorjazz

esteebin said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Listened out of the box for about an hour, I'd say it's worth the $150 price, really enjoyed listening to them. To me they are a good buy as well as a good sounding iem (needless to say, a bargain at the discount price imo)...more to come, and I'm taking notes on my on ear extravaganza...


----------



## doctorjazz

As fot the other comment, as mama used to say, one can never be too rich, too thin, or have to many headphones!!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> As fot the other comment, as mama used to say, one can never be too rich, too thin, or have to many headphones!!!!!


 
 i like your mama's attitude!  now is we could only have more ears.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

esteebin said:


> I
> think I posted the sale of RBH EP1. I was curious about its sound since it was highly rated at wirecutter. I would have gotten it if I didn't already have too much earphones and a cruise coming up. Sounds like a winner at the$100 price point. Would you say it's still worth it at original price of ~$150?


 
 where ae those RBH EP1 available? can't find them on amazon.  where did they come from to your ears?


----------



## doctorjazz

The first wave of Black Friday discounts is killing me...UE-9000 $150 @ their site, HE-400 $300, Ortofon eQ5 $190, $100 off Senn Momentum @ Amazon, Fiio X3 $140 (have one, but really great deal...), expensive Beyers and Hifiman @ Razordogaudio, Audeze discounted (supposedly almost never discounted), just got stuff in, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!#$&$#*^$%#$


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> The first wave of Black Friday discounts is killing me...UE-9000 $150 @ their site, HE-400 $300, Ortofon eQ5 $190, $100 off Senn Momentum @ Amazon, Fiio X3 $140 (have one, but really great deal...), expensive Beyers and Hifiman @ Razordogaudio, just got stuff in, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!#$&$#*^$%#$


 
  
 I know. It hope to somehow remain unscathed!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


 
 TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
 i hope it is indeed a giant killer!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> The first wave of Black Friday discounts is killing me...UE-9000 $150 @ their site, HE-400 $300, Ortofon eQ5 $190, $100 off Senn Momentum @ Amazon, Fiio X3 $140 (have one, but really great deal...), expensive Beyers and Hifiman @ Razordogaudio, Audeze discounted (supposedly almost never discounted), just got stuff in, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!#$&$#*^$%#$


 
 to quote the REVEREND BILLY, chief of the CHURCH OF STOP SHOPPING  "Step away from the object, let the clear light of the universe be
 between you and your lust for the object" back up and turn around and keep going....  or not!


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
> i hope it is indeed a giant killer!!!


 
  
 Wow - good deal! Was that a private sale, or from a retail joint?


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
> ...


 
 Yeah, is it one of those "north of the border" deals?


----------



## bhazard

drbluenewmexico said:


> TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
> i hope it is indeed a giant killer!!!


 
 Accessories4less has them open box for $119 on sale today. They are legit, and I just grabbed one. Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Accessories4less has them open box for $119 on sale today. They are legit, and I just grabbed one. Thanks!


 
  
 Great deal! Of course, if you live in Canada, you have to add a bit for shipping: $50.45 USPS Global Express


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
> i hope it is indeed a giant killer!!!



Awesome drblue. Can't wait to read your description of them!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF YOU!  and what gear do you give thanks to this
 Thanksgiving by LISTENING to it?  share your audio highlights of the day with us please!
  
  
 Today i give thanks to my audio quest DRAGONFLY, my ath cks1000 for a big bass holiday!
 not to my Onkyo hf300s which shorted out on one channel,  but yes to my es700, yamaha 200s,
 dx50 and xba3s!  and to audirvana plus software for making iTunes hi fi quality, to zu cable mission
 metallurgy magic, and to 
  
 all you headfi.org participants who spend much time listening, evaluating, and sharing your personal impressions
 of various gear!


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet those 70s are still pretty sexy looking i have to say.
> 
> Looks like the eagle has landed on the telephone pole. LMAO




Well ****, they went back to the gigantic non- smartphone case friendly plug? That sucks. Finish on the housings from a cursory glance looks great though.

Curious how this thread will receive the G-2 lol. Enjoy.

Edit: there's another set of measurements now by purrin if you're interested.


----------



## Grayson73

Has anyone heard both the Monster Gratitude and TDK BA-200?  Any impressions and thoughts on which is better overall?


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Has anyone heard both the Monster Gratitude and TDK BA-200?  Any impressions and thoughts on which is better overall?


 
  
 The BA-200's are better overall... _if _you were able to get them at Ross for $25!


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> let us know your impressions.


 
 ^ Will do. 
  


d marc0 said:


> Congratulations Sf! I am so jealous...


 
 Not need to be jelly, lets just say these are a lil' something something that will bring more joy and unity into this world..... the irony. haha
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> TAKING your word for it, ericp and danny, i just ordered an open box m200 for 119.00! looking forward to making them fit properly.
> i hope it is indeed a giant killer!!!


 
 ^ Congrats meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bhazard said:


> Accessories4less has them open box for $119 on sale today. They are legit, and I just grabbed one. Thanks!


 
 Congrats +2
  


waynes world said:


> Great deal! Of course, if you live in Canada, you have to add a bit for shipping: $50.45 USPS Global Express


 
 You should know by now that there is NEVER love for you Canned peps around here.
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  


vwinter said:


> Well ****, they went back to the gigantic non- smartphone case friendly plug? That sucks. Finish on the housings from a cursory glance looks great though.
> 
> Curious how this thread will receive the G-2 lol. Enjoy.
> 
> Edit: there's another set of measurements now by purrin if you're interested.


 
 ^ Welp the most obvious traits that jumped out at me was the very sparkly presentation and great instrument layering/ separation, which gives these a really nice 3D sound. They actually sound A LOT better than what Rink's had made them out to be with their graphs or what nots. Bass quality and quantity doesn't feel outta' place nor lacking whatsoever, but they indeed could have use a bit more sub bass emphasis/ extension cuz the mid bass is pretty nicely mixed with the rest of the sound signature. Mids are nicely forward thought not overly lush and treble seems to be on point as well.  
  
 Only listened to them for like a hour or two last night and no ear time today, BUT i can already say these sound better/ more refined than the m200s/ gr07 BEs/ ATH CKS100s/ VSD1 LEs, BUT how much more refined...............
  
 TO BE CONTINUED......
  
 Lets just say they are pretty damn sweet sounding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: forgot to say happy REAL Thanksgiving ya'll, not the fake Canned one. <333s : P
  
 Turkey is in the oven and is ready to get stuffed!!!


----------



## esteebin

> Originally Posted by *drbluenewmexico* .where ae those RBH EP1 available? can't find them on amazon.  where did they come from to your ears?




It's from their website. Not amazon


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> You should know by now that there is NEVER love for you Canned peps around here.


 
  
 It's starting to sink in 
  


sfwalcer said:


> edit: forgot to say happy REAL Thanksgiving ya'll, not the fake Canned one. <333s : P
> 
> Turkey is in the oven and is ready to get stuffed!!!


 
  
 The fake Canned on is in mid-October... much better timing - you guys will barely be finished digesting your turkey before it's time for more at Christmas! 
  
 Therefore, Fake Canned gobble gobble = done right!
  
 Btw...


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> The BA-200's are better overall... _if _you were able to get them at Ross for $25!


 
 So are you saying that ignoring price, the Gratitudes are better than the BA200?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> It's starting to sink in
> 
> 
> The fake Canned on is in mid-October... much better timing - you guys will barely be finished digesting your turkey before it's time for more at Christmas!
> ...


 

 ^ haha tbh i just found out about that Canned Thanksgiving thing this year cuz there are other countries/ holidays in this world besides the good ol' U ESSA' A??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And gobble gobble to you too my Canned Land hombre.
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... let's fiesta!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Oh and we planned it JUST RIGHT cuz this meal is gonna keep you full from now till Christmas durrr!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DAT PERFECTION!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

esteebin said:


> [quote="drbluenewmexico, post: 100...ere I got it as well, from esteebin's post.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> So are you saying that ignoring price, the Gratitudes are better than the BA200?


 
  
 Nope - I was just joking around.
  
 I haven't heard either of them (although I have heard lots of good things about both of them), so someone else more serious than I will have to chime in!


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> esteebin said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


 
 The gerenal rule of thumb for headphones and discounts...10% helps define the bass a bit, 20% brings more defined/rich mids and highs, 30% gives more textured bass, more rhythm/bounce, 40% widens the soundstage, 50% and above brings more space between instruments, better imaging/definition, and richness to the whole presentation. I have the graphs to prove it.


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp the most obvious traits that jumped out at me was the very sparkly presentation and great instrument layering/ separation, which gives these a really nice 3D sound. They actually sound A LOT better than what Rink's had made them out to be with their graphs or what nots. Bass quality and quantity doesn't feel outta' place nor lacking whatsoever, but they indeed could have use a bit more sub bass emphasis/ extension cuz the mid bass is pretty nicely mixed with the rest of the sound signature. Mids are nicely forward thought not overly lush and treble seems to be on point as well.
> 
> Only listened to them for like a hour or two last night and no ear time today, BUT i can already say these sound better/ more refined than the m200s/ gr07 BEs/ ATH CKS100s/ VSD1 LEs, BUT how much more refined...............
> 
> ...




Nice. If you use EQ, the dynamic handles a low end boost really well. I like about 6dB at 20hz tapering down to ~70hz. Probably a Q value of 1.0 if I had to guess.

I personally like the tactility of the sound, probably most of all. More than almost any other IEM, I've heard there's weight behind every image that you can almost feel, giving the sound a lot of realism even if the tonality is a bit off.

Looking forward to reading more.

And yea, happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## sfwalcer

vwinter said:


> Nice. If you use EQ, the dynamic handles a low end boost really well. I like about 6dB at 20hz tapering down to ~70hz. Probably a Q value of 1.0 if I had to guess.
> 
> *I personally like the tactility of the sound, probably most of all. More than almost any other IEM, I've heard there's weight behind every image that you can almost feel, giving the sound a lot of realism even if the tonality is a bit off.*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Yeppp there seems to be good amount of texture/ weights to the notes, but i would have to give the gr07 BEs a leg up on lushness and texture overall. These ASG 2s are close though. 
  
 Already got a good sense of how they generally sound, but will tip roll a bit and mess around with those bass ports for funzies. hoho


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> The gerenal rule of thumb for headphones and discounts...10% helps define the bass a bit, 20% brings more defined/rich mids and highs, 30% gives more textured bass, more rhythm/bounce, 40% widens the soundstage, 50% and above brings more space between instruments, better imaging/definition, and richness to the whole presentation. I have the graphs to prove it.


 
 very nice observation!  however, if they are free or less than 5.00 they become worthless or will be given away  to non audiophiles as gifts.  at about 75% off there is sweet spot where the sound quality becomes hallucinatory clear.  in fact, you can disconnect them and they continue to play at that high level through the vibrational inspiration of the good deal.
 thank you for pointing the hierarchy of discount/sq to our attention .


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > The gerenal rule of thumb for headphones and discounts...10% helps define the bass a bit, 20% brings more defined/rich mids and highs, 30% gives more textured bass, more rhythm/bounce, 40% widens the soundstage, 50% and above brings more space between instruments, better imaging/definition, and richness to the whole presentation. I have the graphs to prove it.
> ...


 
  
 I generally agree on the low price end, howerver...any headphone list >$150 that one gets $10 or less will automatically transport you to the original studio or concert venue of the recording being listened to, free stuff <$50 list doesn't have this property, but I'll take them if anyone is getting rid of anything good...


----------



## doctorjazz

Bummed-was going to purchase the UE 9000, had to stall because company was here for Thanksgiving (my brother-in-law hinted he'd like them as a birthday present, which is soon), when I got back on, deal was over, sold out. Thanksgiving, shmanksgiving, give it all back to the Indians, I say.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta regroup, steel myself, steady the hands, there, you can do it...How about the Audeze headphones? On sale at their site, rosewood or bamboo. Still pretty expensive, though marked down considerably. (funny, I spring for many $100-$200 headphones, adds up to the same dinero in the end, but hard to pull the trigger on the big boys. Of course, if I knew that that would end the headphone wanderlust, I'd be better off that way, but odds are I'd still continue to look around, be unfaithful). Maybe HE-400 or 500 might do the trick, not that high in the stratosphere, can get $100 off, anyone know/have experionce with these? Anyone know a good shrink? Having Black Friday Mania ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeee$*&^%$*&


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, gotta regroup, steel myself, steady the hands, there, you can do it...How about the Audeze headphones? On sale at their site, rosewood or bamboo. Still pretty expensive, though marked down considerably. (funny, I spring for many $100-$200 headphones, adds up to the same dinero in the end, but hard to pull the trigger on the big boys. Of course, if I knew that that would end the headphone wanderlust, I'd be better off that way, but odds are I'd still continue to look around, be unfaithful). Maybe HE-400 or 500 might do the trick, not that high in the stratosphere, can get $100 off, anyone know/have experionce with these? Anyone know a good shrink? Having Black Friday Mania ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeee$*&^%$*&


 
  
 You stole EVERYTHING that you said above *straight from my head*. STAY OUT OF MY HEAD DOC - you'r freaking me out!
  
 ps Please PM me once you find that good shrink.


----------



## nehcrow

My Astrotec AX60 impressions from the Tour thread:

 First impressions:
 Wow! The bass! My ears were drawn straight to it. Bass-lovers (particularly sub-bass) will find what they are looking for here. It has that cavernous quality which will definitely attract a lot of people. You can really feel it pulsating which is a nice sensation that I often miss from tighter, higher end headphones - it's nice to hear it again!
 Even though the notes aren't completely tight (they do linger a bit), it's extremely well done! It's a very nice natural decay
 Soundstage is extremely nice  
 Everything seems relatively balanced, female vocals and sub-bass/mid-bass are a touch forward, really nicely done (not overblown) emphasis
 Not hearing the treble spike, little sibilance heard. Not really annoying at all, only the most fussy will be annoyed. 
 Fit is comfortable, not too finicky. Stock silicones fit nicely, haven't tried foams yet.
 Build quality and aesthetics are gorgeous, really well-machined stuff - impressed!
 Seriously, I'm just having a rocking good time with these IEM's, just enjoying my music and forgetting all about the nitpicky stuff


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, gotta regroup, steel myself, steady the hands, there, you can do it...How about the Audeze headphones? On sale at their site, rosewood or bamboo. Still pretty expensive, though marked down considerably. (funny, I spring for many $100-$200 headphones, adds up to the same dinero in the end, but hard to pull the trigger on the big boys. Of course, if I knew that that would end the headphone wanderlust, I'd be better off that way, but odds are I'd still continue to look around, be unfaithful). Maybe HE-400 or 500 might do the trick, not that high in the stratosphere, can get $100 off, anyone know/have experionce with these? Anyone know a good shrink? Having Black Friday Mania ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeee$*&^%$*&


 
 im not a shrink, im an expander!  but again i quote the Reveend Billy of the STOP SHOPPING CHURCH:  "STEP AWAY from the object of desire , move back from the connection,  move back into the light...." or not  some more expensive phones are worth it...which ones..???????


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, gotta regroup, steel myself, steady the hands, there, you can do it...How about the Audeze headphones? On sale at their site, rosewood or bamboo. Still pretty expensive, though marked down considerably. (funny, I spring for many $100-$200 headphones, adds up to the same dinero in the end, but hard to pull the trigger on the big boys. Of course, if I knew that that would end the headphone wanderlust, I'd be better off that way, but odds are I'd still continue to look around, be unfaithful). Maybe HE-400 or 500 might do the trick, not that high in the stratosphere, can get $100 off, anyone know/have experionce with these? Anyone know a good shrink? Having Black Friday Mania ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeee$*&^%$*&
> ...


 
 That, my dear doctor, is the million dollar question (maybe literally)!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy Thanks Giving to my Fellow Americanos.. Hope everyone is doing well.
  
 Funny, I drove by the local Best buy and there is a huge line and you can tell folks been hanging out of a long time too..I know folks like a sale but I just don't understand. There is just a good a deals online if not better.. I guess there is something to be said about freezing your arse off and getting a good deal on last years goods. Lol..


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> im not a shrink, im an expander!  but again i quote the Reveend Billy of the STOP SHOPPING CHURCH:  "STEP AWAY from the object of desire , move back from the connection,  move back into the light...." *or not  some more expensive phones are worth it...which ones..???????*


 
  
 I can't answer that. But for some reason I'm on the DT 880 600ohm amazon waitlist (for $229). I'm ascared.


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> I can't answer that. But for some reason I'm on the DT 880 600ohm amazon waitlist (for $229). I'm ascared.


 
 LOL you're scared? I'm seriously considering getting into that Black Friday Noble audio deal and buy an iem that no one here has heard and there are zero impressions of it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Getting back to "discovery", got a day burn in on the rbh EP1 iem's...put them in to get away from Black Friday deals, get on my exercize bike in a few minutes, watch some football, stop looking at specials and drooling!!! Likely still needs more burn in, also one of those "shallow fit" iems that make me crazy trying to get a fit, changed tips once, may need to play some. Having said all that, seems a bit tizzy on the high end, but these are ALIVE! Open, wide, bass nice, involving. Gonna bike, hopefully sweat a bit, relax some, put these on for burn in, think these are on my "approved" list.


----------



## caracara08

dsnuts said:


> Happy Thanks Giving to my Fellow Americanos.. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Funny, I drove by the local Best buy and there is a huge line and you can tell folks been hanging out of a long time too..I know folks like a sale but I just don't understand. There is just a good a deals online if not better.. I guess there is something to be said about freezing your arse off and getting a good deal on last years goods. Lol..


 
  
 Yeah I value my time and comfort much more than a discount.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> LOL you're scared? I'm seriously considering getting into that Black Friday Noble audio deal and buy an iem that no one here has heard and there are zero impressions of it.


 
  
 Yeah, scared because it is completely spontaneous and fueled by black friday hype-o-mania, and I know nothing about them lol. I'm pretty sure that I'll let the deal go though considering I am more than happy with my X1's.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard them, but I really like the BT-1350 on ears, Beyer seems to know their stuff with these things. (you need people to drop out who got the initial deal, good chance won't happen, though not impossible, of course)


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Will do.
> 
> Not need to be jelly, lets just say these are a lil' something something that will bring more joy and unity into this world..... the irony. haha
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hmmmm? I agree everything you stated about the ASG-2 but more refined (unless we have different definition about what refined mean). Don't get me wrong,  you see where I rank the AS-2/ASG-2 in my signature, but I can't say it's more refined. Nevertheless, a great score for your ears sir.


----------



## ericp10

Should have the IM70 by Tuesday.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Hmmmm? I agree everything you stated about the ASG-2 but more refined (unless we have different definition about what refined mean). Don't get me wrong,  you see where I rank the AS-2/ASG-2 in my signature, but I can't say it's more refined. Nevertheless, a great score for your ears sir.


 

 Shhhh i am trying to hype these up for ya' meng. Why are you trying to burn me in return??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wait are you saying that despite being a big ASG fan boi you think these ASG 2s are on par in refinement as the KEF M200s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ahhh there's the rub.....


> Only listened to them for like a hour or two last night and no ear time today, BUT i can already say these sound better/ *more refined than the m200s/ g*r07 BEs/ ATH CKS100s/ VSD1 LEs, *BUT how much more refined...............*
> 
> *TO BE CONTINUED......*


 
 Hmmm i think you have a point there ericp cuz i just tried these ASG 2s with their stock medium black single flange tips and they sound less sweet/ refined than the clear Ortofon tips that i was using last night. The sound is flatter, hence not as exciting with even less sub bass extension and more mid bass punch instead. I can see why unity would spend an extra $15 bones on those Ortofon tips just for these ASG 2s now.
  
 With those clear Ortofon tips these ASG2s sounded more "refined" to me due to better instrument separation/ layering hence a more airy/ 3D sonic presentation when compared to the M200s. The M200s with the stock tips their bass end can be a bit obtrusive to the clarity/ details of the overall sound. That was why i felt that shorter wide bore aftermarket tips sounded better than the stock tip as depicted in the previous pics i have posted, AND that was the reason why i quoted marc0 cuz i think he seems to be hearing these M200s the same way i am hearing them. Despite that we both get a good fit/ seal with the stock M200 tips, he along with myself both felt the need to tip roll/ use other tips in order to get a deeper insertion for better clarity/ details.
  
 I am sure he will fill us in regarding what he thinks.


----------



## d marc0

I'm currently in the final stages of tip rolling. I have narrowed it down to the Dn1000 or LG Qb2 tips. Medium for deep insertion and large for shallow insertion. I've also been applying foam ala Sony hybrids isolating tips. I managed to transfer the foam to the dunu and LG tips. Will give the final verdict soon!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I'm currently in the final stages of tip rolling. I have narrowed it down to the Dn1000 or LG Qb2 tips. Medium for deep insertion and large for shallow insertion. I've also been applying foam ala Sony hybrids isolating tips. I managed to transfer the foam to the dunu and LG tips. Will give the final verdict soon!


 

 ^ NICE!!! Can't wait.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Should have the IM70 by Tuesday.


 

 Most interested in comparisons with m200


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Should have the IM70 by Tuesday.


 
  
 As the bargainhunter/cheapskate here, it occurs to me that you have the AS-2 and the Cardas as equal in SQ...pricing it out, it would actually make the Cardas a sort of bargain. Could you compare them?


----------



## nihontoman

doctorjazz said:


> As the bargainhunter/cheapskate here, it occurs to me that you have the AS-2 and the Cardas as equal in SQ...pricing it out, it would actually make the Cardas a sort of bargain. Could you compare them?


 

 I'd like him to compare the im70 to EVERYTHING he has


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> As the bargainhunter/cheapskate here, it occurs to me that you have the AS-2 and the Cardas as equal in SQ...pricing it out, it would actually make the Cardas a sort of bargain. Could you compare them?


 
  
  
 I will have to listen to both over the weekend to give any decent detailed comparison. They don't sound alike at all, but they do have similar characteristics:
  
 - both are leaning more toward the warm spectrum
 - both are highly 3-Dimensional in sound (great height and width)
 - Great imaging and separation of instruments in both
  
 The Cardas is constantly changing with burn-in, more so than any other iem I've ever owned. The Cardas seems to make most of my recordings have a "live sound," even studio recordings. But you will get more treble extension with the ASG-2 (seems to be a bit more smoothed out in the Cardas, although it's there). I think you hear details in the mids a little bit more in the Cardas, but the ASG-2 may have the more cohesive sound (there's a lot of black space between instruments with the Cardas). That's all I have for you right now.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > As the bargainhunter/cheapskate here, it occurs to me that you have the AS-2 and the Cardas as equal in SQ...pricing it out, it would actually make the Cardas a sort of bargain. Could you compare them?
> ...


 
 Thanks, nice breakdown, I'd guess the Cardas is a bit more exciting, "in your face" from the way you describe them, a bit like the AT 1K, no? ASG sounds more in the analytical/detail camp by comparison (these are rough descriptions, but my attempt to characterize them). I usually have to listen head to head to get a good, detailed feel for exact differences, thanks again, later


----------



## doctorjazz

Time to go back to obsessing over the Deals thread and Discussion thread (will they start another thread to discuss the items that came up in the Discussion thread?)


----------



## ericp10

So I have decided to send the HPH-200 back. I must say, as Dsnuts and DannyBai have contended, it is a very capable little headphone for the price, but I just don't hear it doing anything better than my X1 or M500. And It's not really blowing away my Onkyo. I will state, however, if anyone doesn't have the first two headphones I mentioned, and want something very good sounding on the cheap, I would recoomend the HPH-200. Do I recommend it over the Onkyo? Well, yes, because it's cheaper, but both are comparable in sound quality to my ears (althought they don't sound alike). Counting the WS99, I have too many headphones right now (never was a big headphone collector because of space). I think I'm good on headphones, although I might add the L2 and new ThinkSound ot my collection. But I really need to quit the headphone gathering, unless something for under $300 comes along and just totally blows away the X1. The X1 (with my silver-plated cable) is just really doing it for me (and then the M500).


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> I will have to listen to both over the weekend to give any decent detailed comparison. They don't sound alike at all, but they do have similar characteristics:
> 
> - both are leaning more toward the warm spectrum
> - both are highly 3-Dimensional in sound (great height and width)
> ...


 
  
  
 I completely disagree with this. IMO, the ASG-2 runs circles around the Cardas in terms of clarity, soundstage height, and detailing. The Cardas has something weird going on with its midrange that reminds me of fuzz. Just because I was so disappointed in the Cardas, I asked for permission to send it to 3 other head-fi'ers...all of whom came to the same conclusion. Joker came to the same conclusion as well. Here's a copy of what I wrote earlier...
  
  


> eke2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




  
  
  
  
 Here's a copy of the ASG-2's graph on top, with the Cardas graph below it. Note how the treble almost dives off a cliff after 5 kHz...
  
  
  




  
  
  




  
  
  
 IMO there's no comparison between the two.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks, nice breakdown, I'd guess the Cardas is a bit more exciting, "in your face" from the way you describe them, a bit like the AT 1K, no? ASG sounds more in the analytical/detail camp by comparison (these are rough descriptions, but my attempt to characterize them). I usually have to listen head to head to get a good, detailed feel for exact differences, thanks again, later




I wouldn't really call the ASG-2 analytical at all. It's a sig that's tilted towards mid bass/mids (lower mids), with some upper midrange suckout and sorta peaky treble that's got decent air to it; it's a warmer sig, but I wouldn't classify it as "dark". I think it's an engaging and detailed sound without being in your face about it (great for long listening sessions) It's got some fairly good genre bandwidth but will fare better with some genres than others. I like to listen to rock, electronic, vocal, and acoustic music with it but it handles all genres fairly well. As VWinter mentioned, there's a palpable weight behind the notes that really makes the ASG-2 shine with certain genres. I was listening to Dylan's Modern Times awhile back and the G-2 just nails that album better than any other phone I had in my collection. I recently had a listen to the FA4 and that's an exceptional phone too. I'd take that over the 334 any day

Edit- NVM I see that Chancellor Eke has already descended on this joint :rolleyes:


----------



## eke2k6

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Edit- NVM I see that Chancellor Eke has already descended on this joint


 
  
 LOL, for some reason nowadays I just have a compulsion to be right because school is making me feel like a dumb-ass. Anywho, found one other set of impressions:
  


shotgunshane said:


> I received the Cardas and FA-4 today.
> 
> The cardas cable isn't as bad as I thought after all the wailing and gnashing of teeth I've read over it. It is annoying though below the Y split. The pouch is hilarious. It's like trying to squeeze a fat man into an XS wife beater. You can make it fit but why?
> 
> Regarding sound: the bass is very nice- bold and rich. The middle and lower mid are nice too but then it all goes downhill after that... literally. Upper mid sounds pretty scooped out and I'm left wondering, "where the treble at?" If these had any kind of upper mid and treble presence, they might be very pleasing. As it stands now, only bass heads need apply. Now off to create an EQ.


----------



## ericp10

And I completely disagree with eke2k6. I can produce three or four head-fiers who love the Cardas, and wouldn't say that the ASG-2 runs circles around it. Now, I don't know how long the others had the Cardas to listen to it and burn it in, but I know you didn't have it for an extended period of time to listen to, eke, and you wrote it off quite quickly. So I'm just giving my experience with it after longer periods of listening time and burning it in.
  
 Now, with that stated, I didn't say the Cardas was BETTER than the ASG-2. You never seen me type that. I'm not saying it's significantly worse either. They don't sound the same, But I was asked MY opinion (not yours or Joker's). That's how I hear it sir.  lol
  
  
 I pay no attention to the graphs, because most times graphs that are put up don't reflect how I hear an earphone. I have stated in recent posts that Aurisonics is my FAVORITE universal earphone company (tied with 1964 EARS for favorite customs company), so I'm not in any shape or form trying to belittle the ASG-2. It's a great earphone! It's a great company (Aurisonics)! Buy more American by the way!
  
 I've also stated in a recent post (on one of these threads - forget which one) that my favorite top three earphones to listen to right now are the AS-2, V6, and M200 (no particular order). After those three, I chose the Cardas. So for me, the ASG-2 doesn't run rings around the Cardas, or vice versa. Both are great sound quality-wise, but the Cardas is a sound signature - I will admit - that you have to spend more time with it to get use to it. I wouldn't call it weird though. It has it's own niche. I've heard a lot of earphones (sans these super expensive $1K or near it universals, which I'm okay with because I don't think I will ever pay $1k for a universal). The Cardas ranks up there with one of the best to my ears. But I will say this, there seems to be no middle ground on opinions about the Cardas. Either head-fi members love it or hate it . I fall in the love it camp. It is becoming the most polarizing iem here since the TF10 (which I was never a big fan of but most on head-fi seemed to love it. I was never big fan of the DBA02 either). 
  
 Cardas can sit proudly next to the ASG-2 in my list of favorite earphones.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> And I completely disagree with eke2k6. I can produce three or four head-fiers who love the Cardas, and wouldn't say that the ASG-2 runs circles around it. Now, I don't know how long the others had the Cardas to listen to it and burn it in, but I know you didn't have it for an extended period of time to listen to, eke, and you wrote it off quite quickly. So I'm just giving my experience with it after longer periods of listening time and burning it in.
> 
> Now, with that stated, I didn't say the Cardas was BETTER than the ASG-2. You never seen me type that. I'm not saying it's significantly worse either. They don't sound the same, But I was asked MY opinion (not yours or Joker's). That's how I hear it sir.  lol
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 The actual companies aren't what's being discussed. I was only talking about the ASG-2 and Cardas iems.
  
 For the record, I listened to the Cardas for a week, including a weekend of "burn" on top of what it already had.. That's long enough IMO.

 You stated that the Cardas had finer detail that the ASG-2, which is far from what I heard. It was shocking to me to the point of laughter how much clearer the ASG-2 was than the Cardas...and the ASG-2 is already a fairly warm iem. The ASG-2 also has less mid-bass than the Cardas. As for black space, the ASG-2 easily bests the Cardas in this because of its taller soundstage. But my primary issue had to do with the mid-range tonality I was hearing, along with the nose-dive after 5 kHz. 

 As for the graphs, one has to know how to interpret them before agreeing or disagreeing. That said, our preferences are another thing entirely.
  
  
 -PS, it's only a matter of time until you buy a $1K phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I remember how upset you were when the PFE 232 came out at its asking price.


----------



## ericp10

It's funny though, because I've seen about three head-fiers stated they really like the Cardas and some of you head-fiers (won't name names) came down on them like rain from hell. Then those members quietly stopped voicing their opinions in public - although they didn't change their opinions about the Cardas. 

 I guess I don't have the common sense to be intimidated by a small circle of head-fiers who seem to believe that their thoughts (and graphs) are the only truths about a product in head-fi. If I agree with that "elitist" group (and I have), I have no problem voicing that opinion. But if I hear it differently, I hold firm to that opinion too. So no one has to agree with me, but those asking my opinion also don't have to worry if it's a cookie cutter opinion or that my hands are tied to some company to give a certain opinion (not implying that others are). Nor do I try to beat down others who don't hear the way I do. Some of our "new elitist" opinionators weren't always this way. Sometimes I wonder how these monsters were created. lol  
  
 As usual, happy listening.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard either, just putting things together from the descriptions I read (did really like the Outfield track, though). 
 As for the HPH-200, I think I'm falling into the minority position again, try to pull it all together in a comparison with my other on-ears and write something that will have you skipping to the end to avoid all the verbiage, but, while it doesn't do anything bad, doesn't excite like some others to my ears (put the rbh in the end of my dog walk after using the Yamaha most of the way-was enjoying the Yamaha with All Time Low, then changed to the EP-1, more "there" there, more energy, more/strong bass, more tonal color, you get the idea...Have to say, they are fun to listen to, good buy at the price, don't sound like they beat my other (more expensive, at least at list price) on ears.
 Now, song of the day...just discovered these guys (what am I, 5 years late?), my 15 year old loves them
  

  
 (anything with "whoa whoa's" or "la la's" is going to hook me, I'm easy)
  
 Can't decide, going to post one more...


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard either, just putting things together from the descriptions I read (did really like the Outfield track, though).
> As for the HPH-200, I think I'm falling into the minority position again, try to pull it all together in a comparison with my other on-ears and write something that will have you skipping to the end to avoid all the verbiage, but, while it doesn't do anything bad, doesn't excite like some others to my ears (put the rbh in the end of my dog walk after using the Yamaha most of the way-was enjoying the Yamaha with All Time Low, then changed to the EP-1, more "there" there, more energy, more/strong bass, more tonal color, you get the idea...Have to say, they are fun to listen to, good buy at the price, don't sound like they beat my other (more expensive, at least at list price) on ears.
> Now, song of the day...just discovered these guys (what am I, 5 years late?), my 15 year old loves them
> 
> ...




  
 A little addendum to the above-always strikes me as interesting how people often feel everyone hears things the same way they do-I often find myself with differing opinions from the "current mainstream", but peiple have different ears physically, different hearing depending on age and other factors, and different aspects of the sound that they value, if everyone had the same opinions on the sounds, it would be odd indeed (as stated above, though, sometimes some folks just need to be "right")


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> It's funny though, because I've seen about three head-fiers stated they really like the Cardas and some of you head-fiers (won't name names) came down on them like rain from hell. Then those members quietly stopped voicing their opinions in public - although they didn't change their opinions about the Cardas.
> 
> I guess I don't have the common sense to be intimidated by a small circle of head-fiers who seem to believe that their thoughts (and graphs) are the only truths about a product in head-fi. If I agree with that "elitist" group (and I have), I have no problem voicing that opinion. But if I hear it differently, I hold firm to that opinion too. So no one has to agree with me, but those asking my opinion also don't have to worry if it's a cookie cutter opinion or that my hands are tied to some company to give a certain opinion (not implying that others are). Nor do I try to beat down others who don't hear the way I do. Some of our "new elitist" opinionators weren't always this way. Sometimes I wonder how these monsters were created. lol
> 
> As usual, happy listening.


 
  
  





 
  
  
  
 Again, your opinion is yours to have. I'm not disputing that you find the Cardas to be great. I only voiced my _opinion _and those of thosers because of a specific comparison, one which I extensively made for myself, that came to very different conclusions. I see where the Cardas can indeed be a love it or hate it iem. I'm personally indifferent to it.
  
 Before you point fingers at people being elitist, just remember that I still have my MP 8320 in my regular rotation. Also, since when has the use of graphs to back up your findings become elitist? "Don't go to see that doctor...he uses lab tests to back up his diagnosis".


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks, nice breakdown, I'd guess the Cardas is a bit more exciting, "in your face" from the way you describe them, a bit like the AT 1K, no? ASG sounds more in the analytical/detail camp by comparison (these are rough descriptions, but my attempt to characterize them). I usually have to listen head to head to get a good, detailed feel for exact differences, thanks again, later




The Cardas have a little bit of a weird midrange resonance from my audition, but besides that they did have a lot of detail masking due to the frequency response characteristics in the treble below 10khz.

I definitely wouldn't call them more exciting than the ASG-2. I generally heard them very similarly to Joker. They're unique but I felt their tuning really hindered fidelity in a general sense too much for the asking price. I put up a few words on them in one of the Cardas threads after being asked by another head-fier. Anyone interested can take a look.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> The actual companies aren't what's being discussed. I was only talking about the ASG-2 and Cardas iems.
> 
> For the record, I listened to the Cardas for a week, including a weekend of "burn" on top of what it already had.. That's long enough IMO.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 See eke, your opinions and thoughts begin to irritate me when you misquote me: 

 I stated>>>>> "I think you *hear details in the mids a little bit more in the Cardas, but the ASG-2 may have the more cohesive sound* (there's a lot of black space between instruments with the Cardas). That's all I have for you right now...." And that is how I hear it. I hear somewhat more details, for example, in the piano (I listen to a lot of jazz, remember) when listening to the Cardas. Space in details in how the musician strikes the keys and how the notes float in the air. You don't think I've compared the two extensively being that both are two of my favorites? And that's how I hear it.

 Now quote me where I said the Cardas has finer detail, please? And regardless of whether you agree with my opinion or not, why do you feel the need to be insulting in your counter opinion? >> "shocking to me to the point of laughter..." Have I ever implied you are nuts for not hearing the Cardas the way I do? It's just like many don't hear the ASG-2 like you and I hear it. You seemed to take that better than me saying I love the Cardas and you don't. And you seem to make this personal, eke. I hope I'm wrong, but that's how I'm reading your posts as of late.

 It's almost like you are beginning to embody the spirits of personalities you use to at one time find offensive on head-fi, eke. lol 

 Fine, you don't like the Cardas. I do. Keep it simple, don't insult me dude, and quote me accurately. I'm not asking for much... lol


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> A little addendum to the above-always strikes me as interesting how people often feel everyone hears things the same way they do-I often find myself with differing opinions from the "current mainstream", but peiple have different ears physically, different hearing depending on age and other factors, and different aspects of the sound that they value, if everyone had the same opinions on the sounds, it would be odd indeed (as stated above, though, sometimes some folks just need to be "right")


 
  
 Exactly! Excellent points!


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> See eke, your opinions and thoughts begin to irritate me when you misquote me:
> 
> I stated>>>>> "I think you *hear details in the mids a little bit more in the Cardas, but the ASG-2 may have the more cohesive sound* (there's a lot of black space between instruments with the Cardas). That's all I have for you right now...." And that is how I hear it. I hear somewhat more details, for example, in the piano (I listen to a lot of jazz, remember) when listening to the Cardas. Space in details in how the musician strikes the keys and how the notes float in the air. You don't think I've compared the two extensively being that both are two of my favorites? And that's how I hear it.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
  
 Eric, calm down. You seem to not have read the part in my post that dealt with the laughter issue...you're the one taking my quote out of context.
  
  


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I seem to have hurt your feelings. I apologize. This is my last post on the subject.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> -PS, it's only a matter of time until you buy a $1K phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 And I never bought the PFE 232, although I really wanted to hear it. But it was too much money in my opinion for what it was, so I've just had to live off of the opinions of expert tour cliques like the ones you belong to. lol 

 I can't say the PFE 232 sucks or is phenomenal because I've never heard it.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> Eric, calm down. You seem to not have read the part in my post that dealt with the laughter issue...you're the one taking my quote out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 What feelings? This is head-fi. One must have a thick skin in here. You're just not the eke I once knew. Or maybe this is the real you and the other was an imposter. I like consistency in people.  But oh well...we can't have everything we want. Enjoy your weekend eke. Hurry up though, because we need you to tell us what else should be acceptable for our listening pleasure, or not.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> And I never bought the PFE 232, although I really wanted to hear it. But it was too much money in my opinion for what it was, *so I've just had to live off of the opinions of expert tour cliques like the ones you belong to. lol *
> 
> I can't say the PFE 232 sucks or is phenomenal because I've never heard it.


 
  
 Wait, is that why you've been calling me elitist? I know I said that my previous post was my last, but this needs to be cleared up.
  
 I participate only in loan tours with members who I consider my friends on this site. When I'm organizing a tour, my first priority is to choose members who I know won't go running off with the iems being auditioned. A lot of the time, it's James who provides these iems on tour, and we've been friends for a while here. I only organize them for him because he can't be bothered, and I enjoy having a distraction from my studies. For instance, his Senn IE800, Flat-4, etc. tour had about $3K worth of _his _iems involved, and the ongoing UERM tour has iems that cost him over $1,300. The primary goal here is to get his stuff back to him safely and in the condition he sent it out in, therefore it's mainly sent to people we've dealt with before via tour, the FS forums, or via friends of friends.
  
 There's no clique or conspiracy, bud.
  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> ....*You're just not the eke I once knew*. Or maybe this is the real you and the other was an imposter. I like consistency in people.  But oh well...we can't have everything we want. Enjoy your weekend eke. Hurry up though, because we need you to tell us what else should be acceptable for our listening pleasure, or not.


 
  
  
 Ok, this is getting weird. I'm out.


----------



## doctorjazz

Speaking of the PFE, I have the 132 (think that is the model #), always curious about the 232, close to pulling the trigger on a used one. Anybody heard these (do really like the lower model)
 Also, in the Black Friday Sales world-UE6000 at good prices (the 9000 was available for a few minutes at a good price, then gone), anyone like/dislike these, opinions?
 The Audeze LCD-2...I probably won't spring for these, but will they change my life (or at least settle the shopping for a while)? They're down from $995-$796 in bamboo (and does the wood make a difference aside from looks?)
 One more-the Hifiman HE-400 seems to be down to about $300 as "regular" price (though it may go back up after the weekend, who knows? A few places have it around that price), is it a "giant-killer" in the class of some of the higher-priced spread?
 Inquiring obsessive compulsives need to know...


----------



## ericp10

So has anyone heard or know whether the Zero Audio double BA earphone has been released yet?


----------



## ericp10

I understand doctorjazz. I've been trying to avoid looking at what's for sale. I refuse to get caught up (unless the UE900 gets that special $100 price like the TF10s use to get - but I highly doubt it). I think the IM70 will hold me over, unless I find a good price for the new Zero Audio double-BA.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> I understand doctorjazz. I've been trying to avoid looking at what's for sale. I refuse to get caught up (unless the UE900 gets that special $100 price like the TF10s use to get - but I highly doubt it). I think the IM70 will hold me over, unless I find a good price for the new Zero Audio double-BA.


 
  
 they are out November 30-th. considering it's already November 30 in japan, they are already out 
  
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/001036000008/
  
  
 price tag seems very promising. we could be having these for less than 150$ in near future


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> they are out November 30-th. considering it's already November 30 in japan, they are already out
> 
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/001036000008/
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the information!


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I wouldn't really call the ASG-2 analytical at all. It's a sig that's tilted towards mid bass/mids (lower mids), with some upper midrange suckout and sorta peaky treble that's got decent air to it; it's a warmer sig, but I wouldn't classify it as "dark".* I think it's an engaging and detailed sound without being in your face about it (great for long listening sessions) It's got some fairly good genre bandwidth but will fare better with some genres than others.* I like to listen to rock, electronic, vocal, and acoustic music with it but it handles all genres fairly well. As VWinter mentioned, there's a palpable weight behind the notes that really makes the ASG-2 shine with certain genres. I was listening to Dylan's Modern Times awhile back and the G-2 just nails that album better than any other phone I had in my collection. I recently had a listen to the FA4 and that's an exceptional phone too. I'd take that over the 334 any day
> 
> Edit- NVM I see that Chancellor Eke has already descended on this joint


 
 ^ Great impressions wannabe birdie. Nope these ASG 2 are not analytical sounding at all but they still give you lots of details and clarity. Like i said they are pretty damn fun and sweet sounding with great sense of 3Dness/ space. They are not dark ie: bass heavy sounding but is only slightly warm due to it's mid bass emphasis. Hence their sound signature is not thick, nor heavy but is somewhere in the middle that is just right therefore like you said they are perfect for long listening sessions due to it's non-fatiguing presentation. They have great atmosphere in their musical rendition.
  


eke2k6 said:


>


 
 Jesse is AMAZING!!! A true American patriot and one hell of a character.

  
 Too bad they watered down the 2nd season sigh. 1st was revolutionary.
  
 edit: Oh forgot to mention that you finally made it to the BIG LEAGUES wannabe birdie, just like your daddy sparrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/885#post_10004969


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Thanks for the information!


 

 You can thank me with LOT'S of impressions on the IM 70 when you get them, preferably with some pictures...


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> edit: Oh forgot to mention that you finally made it to the BIG LEAGUES wannabe birdie, just like your daddy sparrow.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/885#post_10004969




Ha, I harbor no delusions of what gear is actually worth since a vast majority of it is hilariously overpriced, it's just that we've all been trained like Pavlovian mutts to respond well to shellin out princely sums for quote, unquote, "refinement" to our sound. Diminishing returns are indeed a very real thing and more apparent than they've ever been if you just know where to look. With that said, I do feel that the MH1 is a true anomaly, and with some EQing, definitely doles out a bullet list of audiophile approved buzzwords. It punches way, way above its price IMO. 

To be clear, the K3K still bests it in some key areas, such as in timbre, perceived space, detailing, imaging, etc. and that's before we even arrive at the criminally, and woefully formed spastic linguini that the MH1 calls a cable. Sooo... Whether those aforementioned characteristics are worth shelling out the cashola indeed boils down to possibly how neurotic you are. I have also shared news of the MH1's prowess with the real deal Mcsteal birdman himself (since I, myself, am the officially sanctioned K3K shill appointed by his honorable avian form himself, so in a sense we got a Father/Son/Holy Spirit trinity thing going on), and he, being a huge fan of Apple's EarPods will certainly enjoy the MH1s as well or at least find them adequate as some form of nesting material 

I have gone on record as sayin that the MH1 can duke it out with some seriously expensive gear over at another forum and basically urged all newcomers to cop a pair and never question just HOW good it gets further up the chain. Just don't, cause I personally feel that the MH1 is a unicorn in that respect. It's got no egregious flaws and delivers a balanced, and mostly tonally accurate sound while yielding a surprisingly generous sense of space to the recording.

You just don't come in expecting that sort of performance from a measly $20. That's cheaper than dinner at ****** Red Lobster after all. So with that said, I did have to sorta have a laugh when a few new owners chimed in sayin, "well, they're decent for $20 buds I guess." I'd really hate to know what these guys would think of the sheer performance boost garnered from hackin off a few limbs for a 1P2, K3K or UERM lol. 

My friend Soundfreaq probably put it best when he shared the following:

"I've got $25,000 of the best audio gear in the world here and I'm sitting here listening to a cheap ass $20 phone with a ****ty cable out of my phone and totally obsessed with them. And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there. I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel-air. In west Philadelphia born and raised On the playground where I spent most of my days. Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool. And all shooting some b-ball outside of the schoolWhen a couple of guys, they were up to no good. Started making trouble in my neighbourhood. I got in one little fight and my mom got scared. And said "You're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-air"

I whistled for a cab and when it came near the License plate said "fresh" and had a dice in the mirror. If anything I could say that this cab was rare. But I thought nah, forget it, yo homes to Bel-air! I pulled up to a house about seven or eight And I yelled to the cabby "Yo, homes smell you later!" Looked at my kingdom I was finally there. To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-air. Audiophile tight bass warm microdetail immaculate air hot cold premium silver/gold core wire DX50 1.2.5 FW


----------



## d marc0

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I have gone on record as sayin that the MH1 can duke it out with some seriously expensive gear over at another forum and basically urged all newcomers to cop a pair and never question just HOW good it gets further up the chain. Just don't, cause I personally feel that the MH1 is a unicorn in that respect. It's got no egregious flaws and delivers a balanced, and mostly tonally accurate sound while yielding a surprisingly generous sense of space to the recording.
> 
> You just don't come in expecting that sort of performance from a measly $20. That's cheaper than dinner at ****** Red Lobster after all. So with that said, I did have to sorta have a laugh when a few new owners chimed in sayin, "well, they're decent for $20 buds I guess." I'd really hate to know what these guys would think of the sheer performance boost garnered from hackin off a few limbs for a 1P2, K3K or UERM lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If there's one thing I'm really impressed about the MH1: It's ability to scale with your equipment. The better the source file (flac), dap, and amp, the MH1 just performs worthy of your time and attention!
  

  
 Plus... it blends really well with my wife's jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> With those clear Ortofon tips these ASG2s sounded more "refined" to me due to better instrument separation/ layering hence a more airy/ 3D sonic presentation when compared to the M200s. The M200s with the stock tips their bass end can be a bit obtrusive to the clarity/ details of the overall sound. That was why i felt that shorter wide bore aftermarket tips sounded better than the stock tip as depicted in the previous pics i have posted, AND that was the reason why i quoted marc0 cuz i think he seems to be hearing these M200s the same way i am hearing them. Despite that we both get a good fit/ seal with the stock M200 tips, he along with myself both felt the need to tip roll/ use other tips in order to get a deeper insertion for better clarity/ details.
> 
> I am sure he will fill us in regarding what he thinks.




Ok! So after rolling through a variety of tips with the KEF M200, I still ended up with the Dunu DN-1000 medium stock tips. There are three things that make them work well for me:


 Deep insertion despite the "massive" nozzle.
 Wide bore opening doesn't restrict the sound.
 The propeller-like support on the sleeves of the Dunu tips help in keeping a tight seal.



I agree with Sf that with the wrong kind of tips the bass on the M200 becomes overwhelming to the point where it puts the rest of the frequencies in the back. The bass quality is still really great but I like to hear more intimacy from the mids and air from the treble. Altogether, the right tips will result into a well balanced sound signature from the KEF M200. So my advise is: "keep those tips rolling until you find the RIGHT pair!"

Cheers!


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yeppp there seems to be good amount of texture/ weights to the notes, but i would have to give the gr07 BEs a leg up on lushness and texture overall. These ASG 2s are close though.
> 
> Already got a good sense of how they generally sound, but will tip roll a bit and mess around with those bass ports for funzies. hoho :veryevil:




A bit late for the pace here but, man, I'd like to get the GR07 again just for nostalgia if nothing more. Maybe I'll bit with the $99 Classics.


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> So I have decided to send the HPH-200 back. I must say, as Dsnuts and DannyBai have contended, it is a very capable little headphone for the price, but I just don't hear it doing anything better than my X1 or M500. And It's not really blowing away my Onkyo. I will state, however, if anyone doesn't have the first two headphones I mentioned, and want something very good sounding on the cheap, I would recoomend the HPH-200. Do I recommend it over the Onkyo? Well, yes, because it's cheaper, but both are comparable in sound quality to my ears (althought they don't sound alike). Counting the WS99, I have too many headphones right now (never was a big headphone collector because of space). I think I'm good on headphones, although I might add the L2 and new ThinkSound ot my collection. But I really need to quit the headphone gathering, unless something for under $300 comes along and just totally blows away the X1. The X1 (with my silver-plated cable) is just really doing it for me (and then the M500).


 
  
 What are X1's advantages/disadvantages compared to HPH-200? (please disregard the price difference).


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Ha, I harbor no delusions of what gear is actually worth since a vast majority of it is hilariously overpriced, it's just that we've all been trained like Pavlovian mutts to respond well to shellin out princely sums for quote, unquote, "refinement" to our sound. Diminishing returns are indeed a very real thing and more apparent than they've ever been if you just know where to look. With that said, I do feel that the MH1 is a true anomaly, and with some EQing, definitely doles out a bullet list of audiophile approved buzzwords. It punches way, way above its price IMO.
> 
> To be clear, the K3K still bests it in some key areas, such as in timbre, perceived space, detailing, imaging, etc. and that's before we even arrive at the criminally, and woefully formed spastic linguini that the MH1 calls a cable. Sooo... Whether those aforementioned characteristics are worth shelling out the cashola indeed boils down to possibly how neurotic you are. I have also shared news of the MH1's prowess with the real deal Mcsteal birdman himself (since I, myself, am the officially sanctioned K3K shill appointed by his honorable avian form himself, so in a sense we got a Father/Son/Holy Spirit trinity thing going on), and he, being a huge fan of Apple's EarPods will certainly enjoy the MH1s as well or at least find them adequate as some form of nesting material
> 
> ...


 
 ^ LMAO WOW very well written essay btw. BRAVO BRAVO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lovin' that Fresh Prince analogy??? But seems to be just quoting dat nursery wrap though but i get where ya'll eliti$$$$$$t are going with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... guess these MH1Cs was your ticket off of that luxury Titanic that was heading for you know what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Dat foresight and perspective is indeed invaluable in this crazy hobby so good advice there for noobs like me that are just getting their feet wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These ASG 2 sure made me realized something as well. I am just more thankful for what i own now cuz of it. haha
  
 Fitting really......
  
  
  
  


d marc0 said:


> If there's one thing I'm really impressed about the MH1: It's ability to scale with your equipment. The better the source file (flac), dap, and amp, the MH1 just performs worthy of your time and attention!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus... it blends really well with my wife's jigsaw puzzle!


 
 Man those MH1Cs with those green tips are so hipster looking, NICE!!! Oh and your wifeys is nice as well, jigsaw puzzle that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


d marc0 said:


> Ok! So after rolling through a variety of tips with the KEF M200, I still ended up with the Dunu DN-1000 medium stock tips. There are three things that make them work well for me:
> Deep insertion despite the "massive" nozzle.
> Wide bore opening doesn't restrict the sound.
> The propeller-like support on the sleeves of the Dunu tips help in keeping a tight seal.
> ...


 
 That is EXACTLY what i am talking about, cuz the seller that sold me these M200s forgot to include the medium and small stock tips but had included some random aftermarket ones that i mistook as the originals. The picture below is a set of the medium ones he included as well as some Mee M9 ones. As the result of this mix up, my initial impressions of these M200 with these short aftermarket tips was that they are pretty damn balanced sounding with great clarity/ transparency similar to BA iems along with a pretty fast yet big bass response.  But when i finally got my hands on the original stock tips, even thought i was able to get a proper seal/ fit the bass end had a bit too much warmth than i had expected, not only that but the bass response was slower when compared to the shorter aftermarket tips.  The increased in bass quantity as the result of the taller stock tips got in the way of the clarity/ transparency as well as layering of these M200s for me hence i prefer them shorter wide bore aftermarket tip as marc0 stated above as well.
... mystery aftermarket tips that the seller included which enhanced the overall clarity of these M200s due to it being almost sitting dead flat on the top surface of the M200 nozzle. The less the tips extend beyond the nozzle the better the quality of the overall clarity in sound and bass, though bass quantity decreases as the result.
  
... original stock tips as you can see it is A LOT taller with more space between the top surface of the nozzle to the top surface of the tips. The result is more bass quantity, but this makes the bass end appear slower with less clarity.
  
... Mee M9/ or Samsung iem tips that extends in between the other to tips above. These tips are a perfect balance of the really flat sitting tips and the really tall stock ones. Pretty similar to the Dunu DN-1000 tips setup marc0 has on his M200s so these are able to give you deeper insertion hence increases clarity without losing out on too much of that bass end.
  
  


vwinter said:


> A bit late for the pace here but, man, I'd like to get the GR07 again just for nostalgia if nothing more. Maybe I'll bit with the $99 Classics.


 
 ^ Yeppp the gr07 are really the benchmark for what you get in terms of performance to cost ratio. They sure have set a realistic standard for me personally in gauging how much i am willing/ expected to pay for "better" sounding gears and what qualities i am looking for in the higher end stuff.
  
 Good choice to wait for those gr07 Classics meng, too cheap and good to pass up. Wonder if they slightly retuned them or is just sticking to the gr07 MKII sound. Let us know when you finally get them.


----------



## waynes world

Wow, them m200's are complicated beasts! Thank you guys for commenting about the tips and for providing the pics. Very helpful!


----------



## d marc0

Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> That is EXACTLY what i am talking about, cuz the seller that sold me these M200s forgot to include the medium and small stock tips but had included some random aftermarket ones that i mistook as the originals. The picture below is a set of the medium ones he included as well as some Mee M9 ones. As the result of this mix up, my initial impressions of these M200 with these short aftermarket tips was that they are pretty damn balanced sounding with great clarity/ transparency similar to BA iems along with a pretty fast yet big bass response.  But when i finally got my hands on the original stock tips, even thought i was able to get a proper seal/ fit the bass end had a bit too much warmth than i had expected, not only that but the bass response was slower when compared to the shorter aftermarket tips.  The increased in bass quantity as the result of the taller stock tips got in the way of the clarity/ transparency as well as layering of these M200s for me hence i prefer them shorter wide bore aftermarket tip as marc0 stated above as well.
> ... mystery aftermarket tips that the seller included which enhanced the overall clarity of these M200s due to it being almost sitting dead flat on the top surface of the M200 nozzle. The less the tips extend beyond the nozzle the better the quality of the overall clarity in sound and bass, though bass quantity decreases as the result.
> 
> ... original stock tips as you can see it is A LOT taller with more space between the top surface of the nozzle to the top surface of the tips. The result is more bass quantity, but this makes the bass end appear slower with less clarity.
> ...


 

  




 Hmmm... I might as well order and try those M9 tips as well. All I've got are the M9 double flange tips!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Wow, them m200's are complicated beasts! Thank you guys for commenting about the tips and for providing the pics. Very helpful!


 
 Not really, it's just that you can tune these to your liking with simple tip changes. I see it as a good thing tbh. Just throwing stuff out there that i have experienced nothing more nothing less. 
  


d marc0 said:


> Hmmm... I might as well order and try those M9 tips as well. All I've got are the M9 double flange tips!


 
 Welp i extended the height of those M9 tips with a tiny thin lil' rubber ring that i cut out from other tips. This makes tips of the M9 slightly taller which give me a bigger bass response. WAYNE can take some pics for ya' once he gets them cuz i left those M9 tips with the rubber rings on my his M200s when i shipped them. : P
  
 See you can shorten and extend the height of the tips by just adding more rubber rings for the sound that would best match your personal preferences. Nothing fancy really and it's simple as it can be. Just cut up the stems of tips you don't need, insert into the nozzle of these M200s then apply the tips you like best. EZ!!!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Welp i extended the height of those M9 tips with a tiny thin lil' rubber ring that i cut out from other tips. This makes tips of the M9 slightly taller which give me a bigger bass response. WAYNE can take some pics for ya' once he gets them cuz i left those M9 tips with the rubber rings on my his M200s when i shipped them. : P
> 
> See you can shorten and extend the height of the tips by just adding more rubber rings for the sound that would best match your personal preferences. Nothing fancy really and it's simple as it can be. Just cut up the stems of tips you don't need, insert into the nozzle of these M200s then apply the tips you like best. EZ!!!


 
  
 Exactly how the DN-1000 works! I have heaps of o-rings I've accumulated through the mods I've done to my H200; so now I have a few more uses for them.
 Cheers mate!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Exactly how the DN-1000 works! I have heaps of o-rings I've accumulated through the mods I've done to my H200; so now I have a few more uses for them.
> Cheers mate!


 

 LoL you're sure you ain't my evil good twin??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers meng, happy modding/ listening. But mod/ listen safely.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> LoL you're sure you ain't my evil good twin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 Super twins! But I'd rather be the monkey than the girl twin...


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Super twins! But I'd rather be the monkey than the girl twin...


 

 Or this Twin. LMAO
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/275867/twinqy
  
 Course i would too cuz dat monkey can get some action and not have to feel being weird out/ a freak by it if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just look @ how those two are eyeing one another. YOU SICK screw!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Dem visuals boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and i just added a horse to make it even mo' interesting/ fun. hoho


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, lotta activity...wound up biting on the M200, got pages of notes on the Yamaha HPH-200, this holiday/family stuff is crimping my style, though...generally don't have a ton of time free, have long weekend and even less time than usual (family time has been really nice, though). Try to put all those pages together in the next few days (work and family stuff again tomorrow, Sunday at the earliest), hope everyone had a really nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## adevriesc

Well, you all got me to bite on a pair of HPH-200s. Coming from an SR80i, the budget headphones everyone was raving about when I first got into high quality audio, I'm hoping to hear a big improvement. And looking forward to the comfort factor as well. I never did change the pads on my Grados. (shudders)


Spoiler: Small Rant Enclosed



The Pioneer SE-A1000 looked good at first, but based on the impressions from more experienced and jaded Head-Fi folk I decided against it. I dislike those who hype without experience and those who shoot down hype in dastardly and angry ways... And the OPs who defend their position until their last breath, crippling the honest potential of their hyped product. It obscures things for me as I try to make a little cash go far by buying the headphones that possess truly exceptional price/performance ratios.
  
 Music is subjective, after all. -smiles- I fall under the "inexperienced" category, so I only compare to 'phones I have when I review. Unless you can A/B for your writing or have a god's sonic memory, things seem iffy to me.


 I also ordered a pair of Samson SR950s, which I'm assuming are a Superlux HD662 rebrand. Velour, here I come! My friend has them (and loves them) so I decided to bite the bullet... If they sound decent, they may be worth bringing up again on this thread. After the Superlux 668B rebrand that is the Samson SR850 (I paid extra for the company's semi-reliable q/c, warranty, and customer support), I figured they might have a sonic signature worth pursuing. I think Samson may change the drivers, as the SR850 specifies 32 ohms while the 668B states 56.
  
 Little info exists about them on Head-Fi, so I'm doing a favor for the community too. *ahem* Yeah, that's it.
  
 (Using a Sabre U2 > JDS cMoyBB as the DAC/amp pair.)


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> What are X1's advantages/disadvantages compared to HPH-200? (please disregard the price difference).


 
  
 It's simply on a whole different level in clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation, and fullness of sound. There are better sounding headphones out there, I believe, but this is the best I've ever heard. It's an open headphone with great bass, mids and highs.I can place the location of musicians easily front back and side to side. Fantastic weight on notes. The HPH-200 is not  on the X1's level at all to my ears.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, lotta activity...wound up biting on the M200, got pages of notes on the Yamaha HPH-200, this holiday/family stuff is crimping my style, though...generally don't have a ton of time free, have long weekend and even less time than usual (family time has been really nice, though). Try to put all those pages together in the next few days (work and family stuff again tomorrow, Sunday at the earliest), hope everyone had a really nice Thanksgiving!


 
 Thanks and same to you doctor jazz. looking forward for your reports on the HP200 and the M200. throw some notes in there
 on the Mikinos90 if you got those also. Happy post thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> It's simply on a whole different level in clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation, and fullness of sound. There are better sounding headphones out there, I believe, but this is the best I've ever heard. It's an open headphone with great bass, mids and highs.I can place the location of musicians easily front back and side to side. Fantastic weight on notes. The HPH-200 is not  on the X1's level at all to my ears.


 
 yes it is. the X1 is simply bigger, more powerful, has bigger soundstage etc.and is more expensive.  but the HPH200 has a sweet spot for natural sound, balance,instrument separation and musicality that is simply unmatched and delightful.  i have trouble stopping listening to both, but the EPH200sdetain me in musical paradise more often, and i forget i am wearing them and start dreaming with the music.  kudos to both, and both
 are worth listening to for hours and hours, and one should not have to make a choice., cause both are jewels.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes it is. the X1 is simply bigger, more powerful, has bigger soundstage etc.and is more expensive.  but the HPH200 has a sweet spot for natural sound, balance,instrument separation and musicality that is simply unmatched and delightful.  i have trouble stopping listening to both, but the EPH200sdetain me in musical paradise more often, and i forget i am wearing them and start dreaming with the music.  kudos to both, and both
> are worth listening to for hours and hours, and one should not have to make a choice., cause both are jewels.


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> It's simply on a whole different level in clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation, and fullness of sound. There are better sounding headphones out there, I believe, but this is the best I've ever heard. It's an open headphone with great bass, mids and highs.I can place the location of musicians easily front back and side to side. Fantastic weight on notes. The HPH-200 is not  on the X1's level at all to my ears.


 
  
 I have suspected that the fascination with HPH-200 is mostly due to the 100$ price tag.
 If it was sold at its intended price of 200$, it wouldn't get any attention, as it's obviously not a "giants killer".
  
 HPH-200 is an oxymoron - an open portable headphone.
 It can't be used as most portables on the go, and due to the small size, it won't compete with good full-size open ones.


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> I have suspected that the fascination with HPH-200 is mostly due to the 100$ price tag.
> If it was sold at its intended price of 200$, it wouldn't get any attention, as it's obviously not a "giants killer".
> 
> HPH-200 is an oxymoron - an open portable headphone.
> It can't be used as most portables on the go, and due to the small size, it won't compete with good full-size open ones.


 
  
 That's your opinion on headphone I believe you haven't heard yet. It's a good headphone. You need to hear it for yourself before jumping to all of those conclusions. You certainly can't pull out of that from my comments. Plus, I don't recall anyone stating that it's a giant kller. Some did type that is goes head-to-head with some headphones causing hundreds of dollars more. I don't think that's an untrue statement. My contention is that I don't need it since I have other headphones that suit me fine sound signature-wise. But all headphones, of course, don't sound the same. The HPH-200 may suit someone else's sound signature than say the X1. We all have different expectations when it comes to audio equipment enjoyment (I don't like cold analytical sounding headphones too much as an example, but I know plenty who love that type of sound signature).


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> HPH-200 is an oxymoron - an open portable headphone.
> It can't be used as most portables on the go, and due to the small size, it won't compete with good full-size open ones.


 
  
 For some people, they would fill a niche. I like to wear headphones around the house. I do that with any of them that have a short enough cable. I could see myself enjoying the HPH-200's around the house due to their size, weight, comfort and SQ. I do use my X1's portably around the house, but they are somewhat huge, so I tend to use them more often at the desk. My point: different strokes for different folks.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> benf said:
> 
> 
> > HPH-200 is an oxymoron - an open portable headphone.
> ...


 
 How you doin', Wayne-calmed down yet? (starting to settle a bit myself). Don't have a shrink that travels to the Great North Way yet, so figured I'd post this for you in the meantime...


----------



## Zelda

thought i'd put some impressions about these new iems. here you have Danny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Moe Audio SS01. 
 the original thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/689069/mini-review-moe-audio-ss01-warning-tongue-in-cheek-and-tacky
 got'em a week and half ago. truly impressed for the $60 or less price!! 
 first listening: Amazing low-end. the bass is so full and engaging. like the old Fischer audio Eterna with it's crazy bass. mids are very forward. so thick and sick! highs were too smoothed down, even more than the RE400 with sony hybrid tips
 after some short burn-in, they show some nice serious improvements. vocals have better presence and great texture. but i feel they still need a lot of burn-in to shine, specially the male ones.
 highs are  brighter now, and keep opening up.
 details are hidden at first, but slowly show up.
 oh, and stage is really big. 
 fit is great, very ergonomic. at least for me. some might have problems, like my cousin had. 
 isolation is impressive, even with just stock tips, and i dont need to tip-rolling at all.
 flat cable, but no microphonics even worn down
 i think these beat the VSD1-S already
  
 the only issue is the mild driver flex. but for the thick and fun sound it's easy to forget about
  
 full review soon, but let them burn more!
  
 just GET'EM now.


----------



## nihontoman

zelda said:


> thought i'd put some impressions about these new iems. here you have Danny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wonder how these compare to the ATH IM 50. they are in the same price range and both are dual dynamic


----------



## Zelda

first i'd like to know how they really compare to the FXT90 ,  same drivers!


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks Zelda. Been very curious on how those fit and sound. Might be worth a look since its at a good price. More interested in those than the R3's.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> How you doin', Wayne-calmed down yet? (starting to settle a bit myself). Don't have a shrink that travels to the Great North Way yet, so figured I'd post this for you in the meantime...


 
  
 If you thought that was me losing it, you ain't seen nothing yet lol!
  
 But I think that you are probably referring to calming down from the Black Friday madness, and if so, yes I am cured... I got some T50RP's for a great price off of amazon, and now all I have to do is find some mad-modding genius (he he, you know who you are!) to transform them into *monsters*!


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> That's your opinion on headphone I believe you haven't heard yet. It's a good headphone. You need to hear it for yourself before jumping to all of those conclusions. You certainly can't pull out of that from my comments. Plus, I don't recall anyone stating that it's a giant kller. Some did type that is goes head-to-head with some headphones causing hundreds of dollars more. I don't think that's an untrue statement. My contention is that I don't need it since I have other headphones that suit me fine sound signature-wise. But all headphones, of course, don't sound the same. The HPH-200 may suit someone else's sound signature than say the X1. We all have different expectations when it comes to audio equipment enjoyment (I don't like cold analytical sounding headphones too much as an example, but I know plenty who love that type of sound signature).


 
  
 In the earlier post you wrote:
   
 Quote:


ericp10 said:


> It's simply on a whole different level in clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation, and fullness of sound.
> ...
> The HPH-200 is not  on the X1's level at all to my ears.


 
  
 So which one is it? Is X1 on a whole different level or is it just a matter of a signature preference?


----------



## ericp10

It's both. And it can be both.


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> It's both. And it can be both.


 
  
 So X1 is way better and you don't like Yamaha's signature?


----------



## FajroMangxanto

zelda said:


> ...i think these beat the VSD1-S already...


 
  
 Definitely interested in this part.


----------



## waynes world

zelda said:


> thought i'd put some impressions about these new iems. here you have Danny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excellent hype.. getting me hyped!


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Excellent hype.. getting me hyped!


 
 They really are great. They have very nice subbass, which isn't common at that price. Midbass is slightly boosted, but nothing crazy. Clarity is unreal as well. I really like them, especially for the price.
  
 I also have the VSD1LE, and I'll be keeping both. They both perform excellent.
  
 My only issue with them, and one that Joker has as well, is that we can hear some harshness/edge in the ~4khz region. Hurts my ears after awhile. A simple EQ cut takes care of it however.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > How you doin', Wayne-calmed down yet? (starting to settle a bit myself). Don't have a shrink that travels to the Great North Way yet, so figured I'd post this for you in the meantime...
> ...


 
 Is this what you were looking for? What can you tell me about the headphones/mods?
  
 http://www.zmfheadphones.com/holiday-package-deals/


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

d marc0 said:


> If there's one thing I'm really impressed about the MH1: It's ability to scale with your equipment. The better the source file (flac), dap, and amp, the MH1 just performs worthy of your time and attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The MH1 is quite awesome out of anything. I just use it with my iPhone and apply a bit of EQ to tone down the sub bass and they're good to go. The only things I can nitpick are the slight lack of resolution and treble timbre. Extension is good, but a bit feathery soft, and it doesn't reproduce the sound of cymbals, strings, and brass the way that the K3K does. 



sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO WOW very well written essay btw. BRAVO BRAVO!!!
> 
> [/URL]... guess these MH1Cs was your ticket off of that luxury Titanic that was heading for you know what. :bigsmile_face:
> 
> ...




I don't plan on selling off the K3K simply cause its still the most versatile phone that I own. I actually don't listen to much else in my collection simply cause I always notice what sounds "off" on my other pairs with the K3K around. The G-2 is my second favorite phone in my collection but the cymbals on my rock albums tend to sound muffled or tizzy. I think the FA-04 delivers a sound that is comparable to the G-2 without the uneven treble and midbass hump

And actually, some of my favorite phones are actually in the midrange tier. If I could only own a single phone with a max budget of $300, it'd probably be either the FAD HEAVEN S or the Heaven A/C. Really stunning performance from a single BA driver, delivering a generous sense of space and placement (comparable to the G-2), great timbre, solid and low reaching bass (easily comparable to the G-2), clear and lifelike mids (I prefer it to the G-2 since it makes the G-2 sound kinda muffled actually), I remember the highs on the Heaven S were kinda tizzy as well, but nothing egregious, and it's got great air. (I think the Heaven A was smoother in that respect). Best of all, I believe the going price for the H A/C/S was around $200 or less. (IMO) Most of the uber top tier phones just offer refinement on the raw performance of these phones, maybe like the final 10% or so. It's also worth noting that the cables on both the Heaven S/C/A are total crap, you get either the woefully microphonic and tangle prone flat cable of the H S or the sewing string thin cable of the H A/C. Both are face-palm worthy


----------



## ericp10

For the life of me I can't figure out why I took so long to try Sony hybrids on the RE400. It gives me the extra touch of bass I was wishing the RE400 possessed. Guess I need to take them off of my for sale list. Wow!


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why I took so long to try Sony hybrids on the RE400. It gives me the extra touch of bass I was wishing the RE400 possessed. Guess I need to take them off of my for sale list. Wow!


 

 Yeah, I really agree with you that the hybrids bring out that added bass. IMO, the RE400's are really special phones.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> *The MH1 is quite awesome out of anything. *I just use it with my iPhone and *apply a bit of EQ to tone down the sub bass and they're good to go.* The only things I can nitpick are the slight lack of resolution and treble timbre. Extension is good, but a bit feathery soft, and it doesn't reproduce the sound of cymbals, strings, and brass the way that the K3K does.
> I don't plan on selling off the K3K simply cause its still the most versatile phone that I own. I actually don't listen to much else in my collection simply cause I always notice what sounds "off" on my other pairs with the K3K around. The G-2 is my second favorite phone in my collection but the cymbals on my rock albums tend to sound muffled or tizzy. I think the FA-04 delivers a sound that is comparable to the G-2 without the uneven treble and midbass hump
> 
> And actually, some of my favorite phones are actually in the midrange tier. *If I could only own a single phone with a max budget of $300, it'd probably be either the FAD HEAVEN S or the Heaven A/C. *Really stunning performance from a single BA driver, delivering a generous sense of space and placement (comparable to the G-2), great timbre, solid and low reaching bass (easily comparable to the G-2), clear and lifelike mids (I prefer it to the G-2 since it makes the G-2 sound kinda muffled actually), I remember the highs on the Heaven S were kinda tizzy as well, but nothing egregious, and it's got great air. (I think the Heaven A was smoother in that respect). Best of all, I believe the going price for the H A/C/S was around $200 or less. (IMO) *Most of the uber top tier phones just offer refinement on the raw performance of these phones, maybe like the final 10% or so. It's also worth noting that the cables on both the Heaven S/C/A are total crap, you get either the woefully microphonic and tangle prone flat cable of the H S or the sewing string thin cable of the H A/C. Both are face-palm worthy*


 
 ^ Yeppp feel almost the same as you regarding those MH1Cs, and that was why i had once gathered 3 sets but ended up selling them all cuz that cable made me not want to touch them. haha Still looking for someone that can do a recable but no luck so far sigh. The MH1Cs needs a good amount of power in order to drive them properly though, and i would imagine a lot of cell phones can't drive them loud enough, cuz even using my ipod i have to also tapped out on the power so like that failed cable, their harder to drive nature makes them not the most ideal for smart phone use as well. DOUBLE FACE PALM!!! Once re-cabled these are elevated to instant GODHOOD for me.  : P
  
 Hmmm interesting to see your views on the FADs, never had a chance to listen to them, nor have the desire to get them cuz too blingy/ tacky design for me so never did much research. But think it was that annoying fanatic S400 Ben dood that speaks very highly of them as well, though i do question his sanity A LOT of the times regarding how he hears stuff. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For $200 - $300 smackers i am holding out for what VSonic will bring to the table with their upcoming lineup cuz like what you wrote about those TOTL gear$$$$s are like the final 10% or so of further refinement over the FADs, the gr07 BEs is my personal benchmark. And this is EXTREMELY evident in these ASG 2s that i am listening to right now, and as ekey boi similarly compared these ASG 2s to other TOTL $1K and up gears those offer only small incremental "refinements" as well, so...... 
  
 BUDGET/MID- FI is where the fun it's at boi!!! They seem to give you more bang for the buck and the sonic gap/ cap to price ratio is constantly being pushed to new limits/ heights as these cheapo MH1Cs clearly exemplified for you.  Though the dangers of playing in this less pricey arena is buying wayyy to many due to that constant chase for the newest/ best bang for buck. haha Welp not like this doesn't happen in summit-fi as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dats the nature of the beast i guess......
  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why I took so long to try Sony hybrids on the RE400. It gives me the extra touch of bass I was wishing the RE400 possessed. Guess I need to take them off of my for sale list. Wow!


 
 Sweet glad to hear those RE-400s are that good sonically, but we all know how they are built by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These mofos ALL seems to love to troll us with sub par built/ cables even when they have a sonic winner in their hands sigh. MH1Cs, those $300 FADs wannabe birdie mentioned and these RE400s, the list goes on and on. Would it kill them to use generic cables like that are use in the cheapo Mee M9s or M6s??? LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kahaluu said:


> Yeah, I really agree with you that the hybrids bring out that added bass. IMO, the RE400's are really special phones.


 
 ^ Might just have to try them out one of these days, but ya'll know how i feel about Chinamans......


----------



## TwinQY

What's the dealio, did the ASG-2 go on sale for 90% this BF or something? Or did cardboard jack them.....I always tell him to stop picking random things from off the floor.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> What's the dealio, did the ASG-2 go on sale for 90% this BF or something? Or did cardboard jack them.....I always tell him to stop picking random things from off the floor.


 

 ^ The dealio is....
... to dat DEEP DEEP Troll Black Friday liquidation fiesta!!! 99% off to be precise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I jacked these!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... Cardboard SWAG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes i ain't too uppity for public transit. : P
  
 Nah i only pick up these off of the floor as Shindong does ALL THE TYME. YUMS!!!
... who need iems/cans when you can get free boxes meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PEONS!!!
  
 Alls i gots to say is i gots dat hombre connects, problem???


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ericp10

No problem with the re400 cable at all for me. I'm just extra careful with my gear I guess.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Is this what you were looking for? What can you tell me about the headphones/mods?


 
  
 An acquaintance of mine is in the process of doing some top secret experimentations. I would tell you more about the mods now, but then I'd also have to kill you. Therefore we will have to wait for a safer time to do so!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you were looking for? What can you tell me about the headphones/mods?
> ...


 
 Boy, didn't realize I'd ventured into NSA territory...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Boy, didn't realize I'd ventured into NSA territory...


 
  
 Well, up here in Canada it's CSIS territory...


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why I took so long to try Sony hybrids on the RE400. It gives me the extra touch of bass I was wishing the RE400 possessed. Guess I need to take them off of my for sale list. Wow!


 
 can't believe you! been using those forever on the RE-400. Oh, but you must try the RHA tips!


----------



## ericp10

zelda said:


> can't believe you! been using those forever on the RE-400. Oh, but you must try the RHA tips!



 
 
 
I thought I tried the RHA tips and didn't like them on the RE400. I'll try them again.


----------



## Zelda

the deals thread seems to be down, so overstock have the meelec a161p for $50


----------



## drbluenewmexico

What a Magnificent Monday!  my Mikinos90s came in as well as the KEF m200s. Out the box the Mikinos90 show great potential, wonderful soundstage, sounds like I'm sitting
 in the tenth row of a concert.  crisp highs, mids and sub bass need burning in.  MARTIN LOGAN manuel suggests 30 hours of burn in necessary, can't wait till then, very pleasant
 already, but will burn em in.  60$ very well spent i think.      Kefs go up to my bur in lab immediately!  without listening!  
 new Tengri is out on bandcamp  SHIPIBO, incredible psychedelic space music.  free or by donation. check it out, its fantastic music for headphones.


----------



## ericp10

Can't wait for you to hear the M200. The ATH-IM70 should be at the gig waiting for me tomorrow. I've discovered a whole new life out of the RE-400 with Sony hybrid silicon tips with foam underneath. Now I the bass I needed from the RE-400. Yet still so much space with beautiful mids.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> *Can't wait for you to hear the M200.* The ATH-IM70 should be at the gig waiting for me tomorrow. I've discovered a whole new life out of the RE-400 with Sony hybrid silicon tips with foam underneath. Now I the bass I needed from the RE-400. Yet still so much space with beautiful mids.


 
  
 Hearing them   Sf had some girly sized M9 tips on them which I tried, but no seal and they were basically dangling. Tried the larger M9 tips that Sf also supplied, and now the M200's are locked, loaded and putting a big smile on my face!


----------



## waynes world

zelda said:


> the deals thread seems to be down, so overstock have the meelec a161p for $50


 
  
 This is the new deals thread (and here is kova4a's post about the a161p's for $39):
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/660#post_10030220


----------



## DannyBai

Hopefully you'll get those other tips soon Wayne.  Can't wait for you guys to start chiming in after you have had some good time with them.  I went crazy lately with high end stuff lately and will be receiving the TH-900 this week.  I'm done and done and done with this hobby now.


----------



## DannyBai

Oh yeah, I went to a local concert this weekend (Poilica) and opening act was (Marijuana Deathsquads) another local act comprised of members from a few different local bands and it was off the charts with beats.  Should check them out Wayne and I think drblue might dig them as well.  You can find them on bandcamp and iTunes or whatever.  Bandcamp has a couple of albums for free download also.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Hopefully you'll get those other tips soon Wayne.  Can't wait for you guys to start chiming in after you have had some good time with them.  I went crazy lately with high end stuff lately and will be receiving the TH-900 this week.  I'm done and done and done with this hobby now.


 
  
 Looking forward to them Danny! Wow - TH-900's - W O W! Congrats! I haven't even stopped lusting over your HE-500's yet lol. 
  


dannybai said:


> Oh yeah, I went to a local concert this weekend (Poilica) and opening act was (Marijuana Deathsquads) another local act comprised of members from a few different local bands and it was off the charts with beats.  Should check them out Wayne and I think drblue might dig them as well.  You can find them on bandcamp and iTunes or whatever.  Bandcamp has a couple of albums for free download also.


 
  
 Awesome! Will check them out.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Hopefully you'll get those other tips soon Wayne.  Can't wait for you guys to start chiming in after you have had some good time with them.  I went crazy lately with high end stuff lately and will be receiving the TH-900 this week.  I'm done and done and done with this hobby now.


 
 Congradulationsi on  receiving the TH900s.  look forward to your smiling words.  and thanks for the music tip!
 check out bandcamp for TENGRI:  SHIPIBO LP.  fantastic psychedelic science fiction like music with great rhythms and tones and synthesizers., turn it up.


----------



## bhazard

Got my M200's in today. Super fast shipping.
  
 These would be one of, if not my new favorite set, if they weren't such a b*st*rd to keep in your ear. I need to try different tips or something. The weird thing is, my left ear is perfect, but my right ear driver always slips out. What a pain.
  
 They were "B-Stock" too, but they look flawless.


----------



## doctorjazz

Mine came today too, also marked "B-Stock", but I don't find anything wrong either. Hooked up to ipod for burning, haven't listened yet. Still have a bit of Cybermonday fever-Heir Audio has decent prices on their universals (wouldn't know which to buy, though), HE-400 and 500 are still on sale (supposed to end today). Should just settle down and listen to what I have got, which is a whole lottta stuff...
 Do like those rbh iem's, getting a bit used to shallow fit (need Comply TSX large to make it work).
 OK, stuff to do, later...


----------



## doctorjazz

Oh and congrats on the TH900, Danny...look beautiful, curious what you think when you get them (sure they'll be great)!


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone have any experience with any of the above deal headphones? The Heir seems appealing, though they have quite a few models of universals.


----------



## Vain III

Another Congrats to Danny on the TH-900; those things are beautiful.


----------



## nehcrow

I'm with you Danny, trying to quit this hobby too! It's causing me a lot of stress in a weird way lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> I'm with you Danny, *trying to quit this hobby* too! It's causing me a lot of stress in a weird way lol




Goodluck with that.


----------



## Leo888

bhazard said:


> Got my M200's in today. Super fast shipping.
> 
> These would be one of, if not my new favorite set, if they weren't such a b*st*rd to keep in your ear. I need to try different tips or something. The weird thing is, my left ear is perfect, but my right ear driver always slips out. What a pain.
> 
> They were "B-Stock" too, but they look flawless.




Hi bhazard and doctorjazz, may I know where you guys bought your B-stick M200. Thanks.


----------



## doctorjazz

Accessories4less.com, $119.99


----------



## DannyBai

Thank you fellas. I think it's this thread that has me spending and spending to satisfy my curiosity on sound. I've spent so much on gear that I really need to slow down. I don't believe that the most expensive stuff really is better than low to mid-tier gears but I've had enough experience now with the low to mid-tier gears that I have decided to go all out with a few high end gears to stop spending and enjoy the few things I've decided to keep. Time has come that I want to just listen and enjoy a handful of equipment instead of having so many that most just sit there and collect dust. For me, I'll save more money by spending for the TH900 then grabbing the next more affordable gears that come out all too often these days. It sure is fun though and the people on this thread are the best on head-fi and it all starts with the thread starter Dsnuts who sets the tone and welcomes all to share their impressions without any judgement. It's been a great 2013 with such awesome sounding stuff at good prices so let's hope 2014 outdoes 2014 and so on. Happy listening dudes!


----------



## nehcrow

h20fidelity said:


> Goodluck with that.


 
 Haha H20, well I'm almost at end-game with my desktop setup
 HE-500 and Mad Dog 3.2
 Now I'll probably go all out for my portable rig and call it quits


----------



## waynes world

nehcrow said:


> I'm with you Danny, trying to quit this hobby too! *It's causing me a lot of stress in a weird way *lol


 
  
 Yeah, the squealing of the wallet can have that affect after a while lol!
  


dannybai said:


> Thank you fellas. I think it's this thread that has me spending and spending to satisfy my curiosity on sound. I've spent so much on gear that I really need to slow down. I don't believe that the most expensive stuff really is better than low to mid-tier gears but I've had enough experience now with the low to mid-tier gears that I have decided to go all out with a few high end gears to stop spending and enjoy the few things I've decided to keep. Time has come that I want to just listen and enjoy a handful of equipment instead of having so many that most just sit there and collect dust. For me, I'll save more money by spending for the TH900 then grabbing the next more affordable gears that come out all too often these days. It sure is fun though and the people on this thread are the best on head-fi and it all starts with the thread starter Dsnuts who sets the tone and welcomes all to share their impressions without any judgement. It's been a great 2013 with such awesome sounding stuff at good prices so let's hope 2014 outdoes 2014 and so on. Happy listening dudes!


 
  
 Awesome Danny! But I feel that I should help you with your disillusionment. So out of the goodness of my heart, I offer to trade your gear for mine. I know I know... you can thank me later - that's what friends are for


----------



## DannyBai

I'll just thank you in advance Wayne.


----------



## kova4a

nehcrow said:


> Haha H20, well I'm almost at end-game with my desktop setup
> HE-500 and Mad Dog 3.2
> Now I'll probably go all out for my portable rig and call it quits


 
 Nah, going all out will only kill your wallet faster - it doesn't guarantee that you'll get what you're looking for just and stop spending more money on this sickness hobby. I have to admit though that for a second I was also tempted to go all out the other day because of the sweet deals but my willpower prevailed - self-control is the only way to keep you wallet full.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> Haha H20, well I'm almost at end-game with my desktop setup
> HE-500 and Mad Dog 3.2
> Now I'll probably go all out for my portable rig and call it quits


 
  
  


kova4a said:


> Nah, going all out will only kill your wallet faster - it doesn't guarantee that you'll get what you're looking for just and stop spending more money on this sickness hobby. I have to admit though that for a second I was also tempted to go all out the other day because of the sweet deals but my willpower prevailed - self-control is the only way to keep you wallet full.


 


 Luckily most of my $400> purchases I've been able to try before buying, either by demo or loan. I consider $300> purchases without hearing a product a recipe for suicide because I've heard some real shockers, even to the point questioning if they were faulty. Heir 3Ai was one of them the original ASG-1 V1.2 another. Luckily they were only demos. if however I paid full price for either putting in my ears I'd be absolutely gutted.

 That's the beauty of mid-tier, (and this thread) you can try products (some very capable) without feeling like someone just sliced your testicles off if it doesn't work out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my expectations are rather high though, I bought a pair of Beyer DT1350 which arrived today which haven't won me over yet, although the Beyers are decent, there's some real _crappy _over priced gear out there.


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> Luckily most of my $400> purchases I've been able to try before buying, either by demo or loan. I consider $300> purchases without hearing a product a recipe for suicide. Because I've heard some real shockers, even to the point questioning if they were faulty. Heir 3Ai was one of them the orginal ASG-1 V1.2 another Luckily they were only demos. if I however I paid full price and put them in my ears I'd be absolutely gutted. That's the beauty of mid-tier, you can try products (some very capable) without feeling like someone just sliced your testicles off if it doesn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sell 'em and get the M500's  
  
 Everything else you said it true though. There is no way I would pay >$300 for something without auditioning it first (unless I thought I could return it or for sure sell it without a major loss).


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> Luckily most of my $400> purchases I've been able to try before buying, either by demo or loan. I consider $300> purchases without hearing a product a recipe for suicide. Because I've heard some real shockers, even to the point questioning if they were faulty. Heir 3Ai was one of them the orginal ASG-1 V1.2. Luckily they were only demos, I was able to hear them, if I however I paid full price and put them in my ears, I'd be absolutely gutted. That's the beauty of mid-tier you can try products (some that are very capable) without feeling like someone just sliced your testicles off if it doesn't work out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I have to be honest and admit that I slightly cracked the other day and ordered a Noble 4. I might have been a little affected by joker's review of the 4s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats on the TH900 Danny..I was listening to those the most out of all the high end cans at CanJam. I am certain you will find them to your liking..I will eventually own a pair myself but for now I will be happy with the SRH1540 and I hope I was correct in hearing the L2s the way I did at the show..Philips is taking their sweet time in bringing those out already..


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Sell 'em and get the M500's
> 
> Everything else you said it true though. There is no way I would pay >$300 for something without auditioning it first (unless I thought I could return it or for sure sell it without a major loss).


 

 The Beyers only arrived today, I must allow another day or so before letting them loose.   it's just....I'm really a balanced armature/IEM kind of guy for mids and highs over dynamic based stuff, this has proven itself over and over again with past purchases. Hybrids are where it's at, like Dunu DN-1000, H-200, 1Plus2 or RDB+ v1 Mini etc.

 I can honestly say though while on the topic the last portable headphone I was impressed with is what's being vamped in this thread right now HPH-200, that was really really natural fun, detailed portable for the money, far better then Vmoda M-80 and Sony MDR-1R to my ears. I even question them next to the Beyer DT1350. 
  


kova4a said:


> Well, I have to be honest that I slightly cracked the other day and ordered a Noble 4. I might have been a little affected by joker's review of the 4s.


 

 I trust ijokerl's reviews, he hasn't let me done yet, (maybe a little bit with R-50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but most of his other reviews I've been able to relate to. Goodluck with them Kova my experience with 3Ai was not to good,  excellent build though, great finish.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> I trust ijokerl's reviews, he hasn't let me done yet, (maybe a little bit with R-50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, thanks. I haven't heard the 3ai only the 4ai and though it had issues I thought it had potential and it seems that Noble have worked on fixing these issues, so to be honest I'm not that worried - well, maybe a little bit but I just didn't want to miss that 20% discount. I hope it will turn out to be an upgrade to the er4s.


----------



## kahaluu

doctorjazz said:


> Accessories4less.com, $119.99


 

 The m200's are now $169.99 from Accessories4less. The $119.99 price was probably a special at that time.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, I didn't know how long that price would last, I guess it has gone up as you noted, sorry.
 I go back and forth on the idea of getting a few good pieces and stopping, rather than many mid tier headphones. I don't really have any way to audition them, though, and I remember being in the high end world, hearing $3000 preamps and not loving them, and I saw high-enders do similar stuff with expensive equipment, selling stuff to replace it with something else, not being happy with the replacement...being expensive doesn't guarantee satisfaction. If you can listen, you definitely have a better chance of being happy with the purchase, but even then, the "new girlfriend" syndrome I wrote about earlier, getting that crush on something you hear initially, only to find the warts when you live with it. Have to say, the discovery/purchase/listening/analysis/posting has been fun! Not going anywhere yet (sorry).


----------



## d marc0

Glad to hear my favorite people in headfi are still enjoying the discovery thread. I for one have thought of retiring from this hobby... And I haven't even stepped into the >$300 tier yet! I'm just lucky that I have a wife that keeps me grounded. Thank god she's not into this hobby!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Hearing them   *Sf had some girly sized M9 tips on them* which I tried, but no seal and they were basically dangling. Tried the larger M9 tips that Sf also supplied, and now the M200's are locked, loaded and putting a big smile on my face!


 
 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if these troll ears are consider "girly"......
  
  
  
  
.... then Masa' WAYNE you must have some bat elephant ears!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeppp no doubt those.....
.... of yours are bigger then mine meng. But do reminder the bigger they are the dirtier they are. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


  
... Shindong know his big HO HOs best if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


dannybai said:


> Hopefully you'll get those other tips soon Wayne.  Can't wait for you guys to start chiming in after you have had some good time with them.  I went crazy lately with high end stuff lately and will be receiving the TH-900 this week. * I'm done and done and done with this hobby now.  *


 
  
 + ^ That's what they ALL say, you'll be back in no time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dannybai said:


> Thank you fellas. I think it's this thread that has me spending and spending to satisfy my curiosity on sound. I've spent so much on gear that I really need to slow down. I don't believe that the most expensive stuff really is better than low to mid-tier gears but I've had enough experience now with the low to mid-tier gears that I have decided to go all out with a few high end gears to stop spending and enjoy the few things I've decided to keep. *Time has come that I want to just listen and enjoy a handful of equipment instead of having so many that most just sit there and collect dust.* For me, I'll save more money by spending for the TH900 then grabbing the next more affordable gears that come out all too often these days. It sure is fun though and the people on this thread are the best on head-fi and it all starts with the thread starter Dsnuts who sets the tone and welcomes all to share their impressions without any judgement. It's been a great 2013 with such awesome sounding stuff at good prices so let's hope 2014 outdoes 2014 and so on. Happy listening dudes!


 
  
 + ^ Hey the dust ain't THAT bad, should check the W/RAP thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nehcrow said:


> Haha H20, well I'm almost at end-game with my desktop setup
> HE-500 and Mad Dog 3.2
> *Now I'll probably go all out for my portable rig and call it quits *


 
  
 +


nehcrow said:


> I'm with you Danny, *trying to quit this hobby too! It's causing me a lot of stress in a weird way lol*


 
  
 + Weird like this??? https://googledrive.com/host/0By2VUjSOuusuRUZNNzduTlUxZ0k/pinocchio1.gif


kova4a said:


> *Nah, going all out will only kill your wallet faster - it doesn't guarantee that you'll get what you're looking for just and stop spending more money on this sickness hobby.* I have to admit though that for a second I was also tempted to go all out the other day because of the sweet deals but my willpower prevailed - self-control is the only way to keep you wallet full.


 
  
 + Gots a good point there.


kova4a said:


> Well, I have to be honest and admit that I slightly cracked the other day and ordered a Noble 4. I might have been a little affected by joker's review of the 4s.


 
  
 + ^ What thought you were holding out for those VSD9 meng, weakkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!


d marc0 said:


> Glad to hear my favorite people in headfi are still enjoying the discovery thread. *I for one have thought of retiring from this hobby... And I haven't even stepped into the >$300 tier yet! *I'm just lucky that I have a wife that keeps me grounded. Thank god she's not into this hobby!


 
 ^ Welp better late to the TOWEL THROWING PARTY then never. THE GOD OF TOWELS!!! 
.... ya'll can't be serious right???
 Cuz after listening to those ASG 2s for the past week non-stop and now listening to my GODLY VSD1 LEs makes them sound like schiit!!! But which one????..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The party has just started and ya'll are ready to hang it up. I MUST PUT A STOP TO THIS NONSENSE ONCE AND FOR ALL!!! .... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Even the TOWEL THROWING GOD needs practice meng, you ain't gonna get it right the 1st try.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm dizzy after reading that sf.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I'm dizzy jizzy after reading that sf.


 
 ^ FTFY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THOSE ARTICLES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: want me to throw you a towel???


----------



## DannyBai

I'm not reading that article. Got the jist of it though by the headlines. You should get the golden nut award.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I'm not reading that article. Got the jist of it though by the headlines. You should get the golden nut award.


 

 I already snatched it and sold it off since LAST MONTH. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... too bad i was left hanging.... nuts that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: i would like to join in the towel throwing funzies as well if VSonic don't screw me over that is.


----------



## kova4a

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> + ^ What thought you were holding out for those VSD9 meng, weakkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!


 
 Nah, you can't blame me - no one knows when the VSD9 will be released and whether any of these limited 100 units will be available outside of China and if there are any, how much overpriced will they be? Of course, I'm still waiting for that ancient alien technology and haven't given up on the VSD9 but I just can't hold out indefinitely for such an elusive product that I may or may not be able to get my hands on.


----------



## nehcrow

Vsonic VSD7! Totally forgot about it... hurry up and release it Vsonic! Or at least release some new info


----------



## kova4a

nehcrow said:


> Vsonic VSD7! Totally forgot about it... hurry up and release it Vsonic! Or at least release some new info


 
 Well, it seems that Vsonic's CEO is kinda keeping things under wraps lately - has has even stopped bashing on other Chinese manufacturers and their products LOL. Honestly I'm more excited about the VSD9 with its hush-hush stuff inside than the VSD7 but I guess will just have to wait and see what they have done coz they are surely taking their sweet time.
 Vsonic's CEO probably ruined LMUE's profit with his announcements of the new products 6 months ago and making LMUE sell the gr07s at such a discount expecting the new VSonic line will hit the market sooner. The gr07 classic was delayed 3 months and we have zero information aon what happened with the portable and full-size cans Vsonic said they would release in September and October. They just take their time and don't care at all about the ETA on any of their products and probably Vsonic's CEO realized he should stop teasing or announcing stuff that he can't deliver for months after they were expected to hit the market, so that's why he's been quite lately. 
 I do remember that he mentioned something about VSonic opening a new factory soon, so they might pick up their game when this happens.


----------



## Zelda

waynes world said:


> This is the new deals thread (and here is kova4a's post about the a161p's for $39):
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/660#post_10030220


 
 yep, saw that deal. much better. thanks for the thread link


----------



## ericp10

It has landed!! Let's see what AT giveth to us today.
  

  
  
 Okay, I will have to check this when I get home (against the CKS1000), but right off the back I have to say I haven't heard an AT iem with a sound this full! This is FULL!! Wonderful height and weight. And it's fuller than the CKM500, but not as syrupy and muddy as the CKM500 is. Plenty of bass and forward mids. The highs there but don't standout as much as the bass and mids to my ears. But the highs are there and its definitely adding clarity to the sound. These sound fantastic out of the box, but I'm expecting so much more from this BIG sound with burn-in. Strings are very full sound (thus living up to "Symphonic" drivers). I'm listening through the DX50. One minute I'm a JVC fanboy, but AT has really fought hard as of late to make me appreciate its sound in universal IEMs. I couldn't see AT downgrading its sound even if it lowered its prices on some of its new releases. Well, AT doesn't disappoint here. The IM70 shoots above its MSRP.


----------



## DannyBai

Nice eric!!


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> It has landed!! Let's see what AT giveth to us today.




Awesome!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> It has landed!! Let's see what AT giveth to us today.


 
 can't wait to hear what you are hearing! go ATH and Ericp10.  what will you discover???


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Nice eric!!


 
  
  
 Congrats on the TH900 DannyBai. Tell Dsnuts it's almost time to get this HYPE-Train moving again! Dsnuts WOULD LOVE the Im70!!! Wow at the full sound!!


----------



## ericp10

Added very initial impressions on the original post.


----------



## ericp10

And these sound great with the stock tips. I would say bass is just shy of basshead levels, but might be pushed into basshead levels with the right tips. The earphones surprisingly comes with a a set of Complys too.


----------



## DannyBai

What's the driver configuration on the AT?


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Can't wait for you to hear the M200. The ATH-IM70 should be at the gig waiting for me tomorrow. I've discovered a whole new life out of the RE-400 with Sony hybrid silicon tips with foam underneath. Now I the bass I needed from the RE-400. Yet still so much space with beautiful mids.


 
 Are these the tips you're using?
  
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-EPEX10A-BLK-Replacement-Earbuds/dp/B001RB24UA
  
 I'm about to sell the RE-400 as well due to lack of bass.  I much prefer the Monster Gratitude and Zero Audio Tenore.


----------



## nihontoman

Can you compare the IM70 with M200 and other mid-fi stuff you've heard? would be great to know what it is capable of...


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> What's the driver configuration on the AT?


 
  
  
 Two 8.8mm dynamic drivers, DannBai.But they're like back to back in some type of cylinder. This is kind of like the R3s (well, I don't know if the drivers are firing toward each other of in a different direction. I need to try to translate that better. But it is a dual-driver earphone. Oh, detachable cables!


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Are these the tips you're using?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-EPEX10A-BLK-Replacement-Earbuds/dp/B001RB24UA
> 
> I'm about to sell the RE-400 as well due to lack of bass.  I much prefer the Monster Gratitude and Zero Audio Tenore.


 
  
 Yes they are, but there are also those tips with foam  right under the silicon flaps (and over the nozzle shaft) that adds even more bass. The MA750 silicon tips also adds bass.


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> Can you compare the IM70 with M200 and other mid-fi stuff you've heard? would be great to know what it is capable of...


 
  
 It will take awhile before I can get to all of those comparisons. I need a good burn-in on the IM70. I can say, however, that the IM70's sound is almost as full as the M200, but not as refined (although it is a refined sounding IEM). I still haven't heard anything $200 or less beating the M200 (or $300). But I must break the IM70 more. The IM70 might be the clear winner forwhat I've heard for $105 or less, but I need more time with it.


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome, didn't realize it was a dual dynamic.  Seems like the drivers are placed right behind one another.  Sounds very promising.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> I already snatched it and sold it off since LAST MONTH. hoho :devil_face:
> 
> ... too bad i was left hanging.... nuts that is. :evil:
> 
> edit: i would like to join in the towel throwing funzies as well if VSonic don't screw me over that is.







kova4a said:


> Nah, you can't blame me - no one knows when the VSD9 will be released and whether any of these limited 100 units will be available outside of China and if there are any, how much overpriced will they be? Of course, I'm still waiting for that ancient alien technology and haven't given up on the VSD9 but I just can't hold out indefinitely for such an elusive product that I may or may not be able to get my hands on.



VSD9s? I'm not able to find anything on them...


----------



## bhazard

Got the Moxpad X3 in today after a long shipping delay. They are much better than I expected for $23.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Nah, you can't blame me - * I'm still waiting for that ancient alien technology and haven't given up on the VSD9 but I just can't hold out indefinitely for such an eluno one knows when the VSD9 will be released and whether any of these limited 100 units will be available outside of China and if there are any, how much overpriced will they be? Of course,sive product that I may or may not be able to get my hands on. *


 
  
 +


nehcrow said:


> Vsonic VSD7! Totally forgot about it... *hurry up and release it Vsonic! Or at least release some new info*


 
  
 +


kova4a said:


> Well, it seems that *Vsonic's CEO is kinda keeping things under wraps lately - has has even stopped bashing on other Chinese manufacturers and their products LOL.* Honestly I'm more excited about the VSD9 with its hush-hush stuff inside than the VSD7 but I guess will just have to wait and see what they have done coz they are surely taking their sweet time.
> Vsonic's CEO probably ruined LMUE's profit with his announcements of the new products 6 months ago and making LMUE sell the gr07s at such a discount expecting the new VSonic line will hit the market sooner. The gr07 classic was delayed 3 months and we have zero information aon what happened with the portable and full-size cans Vsonic said they would release in September and October. They just take their time and don't care at all about the ETA on any of their products and probably Vsonic's CEO realized he should stop teasing or announcing stuff that he can't deliver for months after they were expected to hit the market, so that's why he's been quite lately.
> I do remember that he mentioned something about VSonic opening a new factory soon, so they might pick up their game when this happens.


 
 ^ Their hype trolling efforts is what makes them so endearing for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Lets just hope that they are cranking these out like mad and that is why they have no time for all the smack talk of late. haha
  


ericp10 said:


> It has landed!! Let's see what AT giveth to us today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Sweet score ericp, how do they compare to those beloved ASG 2s of yours???
  
  


7s cameron said:


> VSD9s? I'm not able to find anything on them...


 
 ^ No one knows as well so.........
  


bhazard said:


> Got the Moxpad X3 in today after a long shipping delay. They are much better than I expected for $23.


 
 ^ NICE!!! Hey meng how do these Moxpads rank amongst all the crazy Chinese brand gears you have collected so far??? And which ones are your top rankin' sets??? I have a feeling that that MOE is ranked pretty damn high, if not top of the list.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ NICE!!! Hey meng how do these Moxpads rank amongst all the crazy Chinese brand gears you have collected so far??? And which ones are your top rankin' sets??? I have a feeling that that MOE is ranked pretty damn high, if not top of the list.


 
 My favorites so far are these.
  
 KZ-A1: Subwoofer bass for $15. Clearer than most booming in ears, but not as clear as...
  
 Moe SS-01: Clarity is awesome, subbass is well extended and EQ's well. If you are very sensitive to treble, there's a bump in the 4k region that is a little harsh that can be cut. $60. Was practically unknown up until a few weeks ago, and seems to best the JVC FXT90 it is based off of. Starting to impress more and more people.
  
 Tiinlab T114: Bass monsters, U or somewhat V shaped, yet much clearer than just about any other big bass phone I've heard. Looking at their technology and background, the company looks to have been around a while in other areas of audio. $60, very unknown. www.tiinlab.com
  
 Ostry KC06: Titanium shell, titanium boosted treble sound. Vocals are near breathtaking, but the treble boost hurts bass a bit. 110+db sensitivity. Really crisp if you like boosted mid/highs. Complements the Tiinlab well when I don't want a dance club in my ear. Also $60, also unknown. www.ostry.com.cn
  
 Moxpad X3: almost matches the $60 sets here, for $23, and is more balanced than all of them... I think. Only 30 min in on these. Only knock is the cord, which is a bit microphonic. Fits my ears like a glove though.
 www.moxpad.com
  
 One of the coolest things about trying all these chinese brands, is that they are incredibly hard to find outside of China. I am probably the only person in the US with several of these. I like the unique and rare aspect of it all.
  
 Unlike what most people think of chinese made stuff, a lot of it is actually very, very good, and the value can be outstanding, since you aren't paying for a middleman or marketing department. You just have to know where to look.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> My favorites so far are these.
> 
> KZ-A1: Subwoofer bass for $15. Clearer than most booming in ears, but not as clear as...
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Coolie.....os. Make them Chinaman Brands slave boi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Amazing work as always meng, love your thread and keep up the great work.


----------



## nick n

Thanks for that rundown bhazard.  You need to put that thread link in your signature


----------



## DannyBai

Wow, thanks for that bhazard.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> +
> 
> +
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello sf. I have the AS-2 custom, but I've heard the ASG-2. I would say at this point the Aurisonics are still on another level, but this AT surprisingly pushes nicely in that direction considering its price point. Again, I think it is really too early to make any statements about how this compares to the big boys. I'll just say this is the fullest sound I've heard in an AT earphone. And the soundstage is wider than I initially realized. Sounds pushes wide and with height. I expect the sound to change (as it normally does with burn-in). How much I have no idea. I will say that I think the IM70 is almost or just as full sounding as the FXZ200, but without that super super sub-bass boost. Now, please don't think I'm saying those two phones sound alike. They don't, but the fullness is on par with each other. The IM70 is more mids forward than the JVC though.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Hello sf. I have the AS-2 custom, but I've heard the ASG-2. I would say at this point the Aurisonics are still on another level, but this AT surprisingly pushes nicely in that direction considering its price point. Again, I think it is really too early to make any statements about how this compares to the big boys. I'll just say this is the fullest sound I've heard in an AT earphone. And the soundstage is wider than I initially realized. Sounds pushes wide and with height. I expect the sound to change (as it normally does with burn-in). How much I have no idea. I will say that I think the IM70 is almost or just as full sounding as the FXZ200, but without that super super sub-bass boost. Now, please don't think I'm saying those two phones sound alike. They don't, but the fullness is on par with each other. The IM70 is more mids forward than the JVC though.


 
 Why hello there ericp. 

 LoL, speaking of those FXZ200s, the ASG 2s sound is what i had expected those FXZ200s to sound like tbh but with more sub bass. LMAO
  
 Man was my expectations for JVC REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY HIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
 Yeah JVC has lost its luster from me, esp. cuz their house sound seems to have slightly recessed mids just like Philips current Fidelio lineup. The JVC house sound is wayyy too meaty/ thick which can sound clumsy at times and gets in the way of the intricacies/ refinement/ 3D clarity/ details that i am looking for.
  
 No rush meng, best to take your time and work them in a bit and get a better sense of how they really sound/ compare to the rest. Thanks for all impressions/ appreciated all the hard work.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I would be interested to see a IM70 vs MA750 comparison. Hopefully you can compare the two, Eric


----------



## waynes world

M200's, beware. They are tricky beasts to get a good fit. But it pays to keep trying, because once you find some tips that keep them in your ears tightly with a good seal, you are rewarded with awesomeness


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Wht hello there ericp.
> 
> LoL, speaking of those FXZ200s, the ASG 2s sound is what i had expected those FXZ200s to sound like tbh but with more sub bass. LMAO
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No problem bro. You're quite welcome sf.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> M200's, beware. They are tricky beasts to get a good fit. But it pays to keep trying, because once you find some tips that keep them in your ears tightly with a good seal, you are rewarded with awesomeness


 
  
  
 X2


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> M200's, beware. They are tricky beasts to get a good fit. But it pays to keep trying, because once you find some tips that keep them in your ears tightly with a good seal, you are rewarded with awesomeness


 
 Any recommendations? Been through a bunch and no luck.
  
 If I can find one... these will be hard to beat.


----------



## fnkcow

bhazard said:


> Any recommendations? Been through a bunch and no luck.
> 
> If I can find one... these will be hard to beat.


 
 TF10 tips do it for me
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Or Auvio tips
 Or Comply TS-500


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Accessories4less.com, $119.99




Thanks doctorjazz for the link. Guess I'm a little late checking back due to work and the price have went up. Anyway, appreciate that you took the time to post the link.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Any recommendations? Been through a bunch and no luck.
> 
> If I can find one... these will be hard to beat.


 
  
 I read your earlier post about the problems with the right driver popping out of your ear. Had the exact same problem. I could hold them in and be tortured by how they _should_ sound, but as soon as I stopped holding them, they would pop out and the seal would be lost. Made me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Luckily for me though my cardboard seller sent along a few extra tips (thanks cardboard seller!), including the Phillips SHE9700 tips. The ultra-soft rubber material on the rubber caps is sensational to the touch and adapts effortlessly to your ear. In-ear headphones have never been this comfortable lol. Seems to be working for me for a maintained seal. Also, using other various tips did not feel comfortable after a while, but these ones do - I have been listening to the M200's for hours with these tips and haven't thought about comfort at all. So worth giving them a shot if you can find them. 
  
A few more notes: at this point I am really preferring the smaller bore variants. Also, I got good advice from cardboard seller and ericp10 on how to use the ear guides properly to improve the fit and seal. Thanks guys!
  
I have a few more tips coming from DannyBai (the large stock tips which I am missing, plus a few others including some TF10 tips that might work great), so I'll keep you posted. Thanks DannyBai!


----------



## ericp10

Well here is a little added something I just shared with DannyBai and waynes world:

 Okay, I had to A/B the IM70 and AX-60, because I was scared about what I was hearing. A/Bing, the AX-60 is still ahead in overall clarity and transparency, but the IM70 is oooooh so damn close! And the IM70 is a bit more airier in the mids, but the AX-60 wins when you A/B. As for fullness, the IM70 is a tad bit (and I mean tad bit) under the AX-60. Whew... Thought I was going to have to sell my AX-60, but it's still of enough difference in sound. These larger audio companies are making price conscious IEMs that are just under the top and upper-mid tiers. And in some cases (M200) right there with them. The IM70 is right under there without burn-in. And I mean close to some of the more pricier IEMs I've heard. 
  
 So yes, before I get a bunch of emails, the IM70 sounds better to my ears than the W4, TF10, TDK IE800 (another dual dynamic doesn't compete at all, and that's a very good sounding IEM to my ears), and BA200. Right now it's hanging tough with the AX-60 and DN-1K. I'm about to check it out against it's cousin, the CKS1000.


----------



## doctorjazz

Having the same fit problem (I ALWAYS have fit problems, especially with shallow fit iem's). Have Comply TSX on now, not bad, think it could still be better, but they do sound good. When I have a chance (likely sometime in 2016), I'll play with the master tip collection and see what is the best I can do.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

zelda said:


> yep, saw that deal. much better. thanks for the thread link




Placed an Oder last night and just got an email confirmed that shipment wad made as well as tracking number, very very impressive service.


----------



## bhazard

fnkcow said:


> TF10 tips do it for me
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00840PBRA/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Or Auvio tips
> Or Comply TS-500


 
 Found some large random silicone tips that work. Way more tolerable now.
  
 Been A/B testing back and forth between the M200 and the Moxpad... and I feel like they relate kind of how the GR07 and VSD1S do.
  
 The Moxpad is more mid forward and slightly boosted in the lower high range. Bass is similar between both, with less of a boost and more refinement on the M200. Clarity is also close, but again more refined on the M200. It almost sounds like the Moxpad is 75-80% of what the M200 is, at 10% of the price. Could be new device hype syndrome, but I got them a day apart.
  
 It takes a lot more power to drive the KEF as well. They don't do well on my Nexus 5.
  
 I'm starting to see that dual drivers (and triple, quad, etc) are able to deliver that extra bit of clarity that one driver has trouble achieving. Not to say single drivers sound bad, not at all, but there is a higher ceiling of what seems possible going dual.
  
 To shrink a crossover down to fit in an ear, is just awesome.
  
 For reference, these are my "dual driver" 2 way crossovers for my DIY speakers.... I don't think these are going in anyone's ear. Yes, I know a speaker and 10mm drivers are quite different, but this gives a good idea of what is going on before sound reaches your ear.
  

  
  
 So yeah, the Moxpad is awesome, and the KEF is fantastic.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, ATH-IM70 vs. ATH-CKS1000:
  
 Both are full sounding, but the IM70 how sound spectrum is more forward, yet the soundstage sounds a bit wider than the CKS1000. The CKS1000's mids are a somewhat recessed compared to the Im70.
  
 The IM70 has an airier sound than the CKS1000. Remember I said earlier that the IM70 is an "almost basshead" iem? Well the CKS1000 is DEFINITELY a basshead  iem. You clearly hear the difference, But where the CKS1000 gives you thicker bass, it also gives you notes that are a bit syrupy and muddy. It has excellent detail, but it's pushing toward muddy.
  
 The IM70, on the other hand, is airier and breathes better throughout the whole sound spectrum. The IM70 is more balanced in its sound, where the CKS1000 is unique in how it throws sound into your ear. Some instruments sound clearly out of your head. The IM70 doesn't do that, but it give a rich full airy sound within your ears. So both may be equal in fullness of sound, but throw the sound into your ears in their own unique way. I think the CKS1000 may be technically superior than the IM70, but the new AT is funner and easier on the ears to listen too. The CKS1000 gives you thick notes, but it makes you pay attention to the bass. In contrast, the bass is deep and rich in the IM70, but it doesn't demand that you pay attention to it as the bass does in the CKS1000. You can appreciate the whole sound better with the IM70. And the IM70 is definitely more mid-focused. 
  
 I haven't listened to the CKS1000 in awhile, and almost forgot how good it really is, but it's a basshead earphone. You're a basshead, this is one of the best to own. The IM70  IS NOT a basshead earphone, but it happens to have some terrific bass. The CKS1000 pushes into a bit of muddiness compared to the IM70. This will come down to sound preference, because really to my ears is not better than the other.They're both excellent, but I prefer the more open and airy IM70. I think technically the CKS1000 is a bit more superior. Drums and acoustic guitars sound wonderful with CKS1000. Strings, electric guitars, piano, and horns sound wonderful from the IM70. Vocals are nice in both (more forward in the CKS100). I think imaging is better in the CKS1000, but instrument separation may be better in the IM70. What's the difference? Imaging is more about where the instruments are placed than separation (which is more about the space surrounding the instruments). So both are great for different reasons, which makes them nearly a tie. This is more about how good the IM70 is than how bad the CKS1000 is (and the CKS1000 isn't by any stretch of the imagination bad).
  
 With the Monster hybrid tips the IM70 is somewhat more refined than the CKS1000.


----------



## waynes world

Eric... I'll get to your IM70/CKS1000 post in a second...
  
 But first, a wise man once said about the M200's... "The sub-bass is epic"/ 
  
 23 seconds into this tune with the M200's (and proper fit/seal!), and yeah, epic sub-bass is in it's full glory


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Okay, ATH-IM70 vs. ATH-CKS1000:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Wow - thanks for those impressions! The IM70 sound like a winner, especially for the price. Awesome.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Eric... I'll get to your IM70/CKS1000 post in a second...
> 
> But first, a wise man once said about the M200's... "The sub-bass is epic"/
> 
> 23 seconds into this tune with the M200's (and proper fit/seal!), and yeah, epic sub-bass is in it's full glory




  
  
 One of the best albums of the year, and sounds off the map with the M200!!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> One of the best albums of the year, and sounds off the map with the M200!!


 
  
 Yup. Hard not to enjoy either!
  
Wow... $150 for the XBA-4IP:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840220-REG/Sony_XBA_4IP_XBA_4IP_Balanced_Armature_Headphones.html


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Damn it ericp the way you are describing them makes them sound sooooo sweet!!!
  
 Just wondering if these sound anything like your ASG 2s in presentation/ characteristics??? What i mean by this how natural do they sound, is there a lot of sparkle to the treble/ lushness to the mids, what about the texture of them, does the bass has great depth/ texture/ lushness to it (more sub bass of more mid bass)???
  
 For me despite many complain that these ASG 2 lack the sub bass and has more of a mid bass emphasis/ hump, they have a pretty damn nice mid bass quality to them. Oh man esp. with the clear Ortofon tips they give these ASG 2 crazy amounts of sparkle/ tighter more cohesive bass impact and depth. Lets just say that for me the black stock tips does not do justice to these ASG 2. 
  
 edit: forgot to mention how atmospheric is their presentation, by this i mean their 3Dness, instrument layering, separation / overall roominess/ head stage compared to the ASG 2s???
  
 Just asking now cuz want to see how they compare, but you don't have to answer this early cuz these are so new without much break in so... take your time meng. 
...


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ ericp* - How does the IM70 compare to the MA750?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

gee simpson said:


> *@ ericp* - How does the IM70 compare to the MA750?




This is exactly what I want to ask coz from your impression IM70 should sound very close to MA750


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> My favorites so far are these.
> 
> KZ-A1: Subwoofer bass for $15. Clearer than most booming in ears, but not as clear as...
> 
> ...


 
 following the hype story:
  
 mine have reached the 20-30 hrs, and WHAT a change. first thing is "Hello Highs!" second, "OH, you have NICE VOCALS" yep, highs are much more present, still no peak fortunately. but today i had to lower the volume a bit as the Whole sound start to take an agressive turn! Vocals have better texture now and more detail. 
 Moe told me to give them 50-100 hrs. so 100 will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> Okay, ATH-IM70 vs. ATH-CKS1000:


 
 Nice Eric! Thanks! And GO ATH!!


----------



## nihontoman

Wonder what the IM70 does when heavily burned in


----------



## Vain III

nihontoman said:


> Wonder what the IM70 does when heavily burned in :evil:




Haven't you bought the set already? If not I would say just buy it as early impressions all seem to line-up and all seem to be good.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> *@ ericp* - How does the IM70 compare to the MA750?


 
  
 Haven't done a head-to-head comparison yet, but the IM70 is airier than the MA750 with wider notes across and up and down. The IM70 sounds more balanced in sound. The bass may be just a little thicker in the MA750 (but that's not true is you're using Monster hybrids tips), but the mids sound way more open in the IM70. There is also more sparkle and extension in the IM70's highs. So overall, I would say there is more clarity and details in the IM70 over the MA750. MA750 is still a good sounding earphone, but a bit warmer and darker compared to the IM70's sound.

 And sf, I can answer one question regarding the IM70 and ASG-2. Both are 3-D in sound. I do think the ASG-2 has a level of deepness, however, that's not there in the IM70. Not way far ahead, but the ASG-2 will probably win there.
  
 The IM70, even with it's great bass, is a mid-focused IEM. It's aiming at being neutral, but the mids just jump quite forward compared to the bass and highs (which are clearly there and can be heard). This is what the R1 should have sounded like if it was more refined in some ways. And IM70 is probably what the R3 will sound like after some kinks have been worked out. Horns, piano, keyboards, and vocals really shine with the IM70. And there is some of that unique layered sound that you get when dual-dynamic drivers are tuned properly. One thing that really strikes me with the IM70 is separation of instruments. It's not necessarily the best imaging I've heard in an earphone (although that's not bad), but separation and air or space around instruments far surpass the price of the IEM. And with its good clarity out of the box, I still feel there's more to come. I can hear some changes today already. I'm really curious about what type of dynamic drivers are these. Timbre is excellent!


----------



## nihontoman

vain iii said:


> Haven't you bought the set already? If not I would say just buy it as early impressions all seem to line-up and all seem to be good.


 

 No I haven't  yet. will do pretty soon though


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Got the Moxpad X3 in today after a long shipping delay. They are much better than I expected for $23.




How long did it take for yours to arrive? I've been waiting for mine about a month now......


----------



## peter123

@ericp, those IM70's sounds like a must have! 

Can't wait for them to be available from one of the good eBay sellers from Hong Kong.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> How long did it take for yours to arrive? I've been waiting for mine about a month now......


 
 China Post just put in stricter shipping rules, so it caused a lot of delays.
  
 Check the tracking number on usps.com.  It should start with RBXXXXXXXCN


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> China Post just put in stricter shipping rules, so it caused a lot of delays.
> 
> Check the tracking number on usps.com.  It should start with RBXXXXXXXCN




Yes I know, according to tracking it left China November 13'th. It normally only takes 10-14 days after leaving China before it reach Norway........


----------



## TwinQY

Good to see at least one Moxpad has come in. They'll hopefully be here by Friday so hopefully it'll pan out (not as taken with the M200 as with the others on here but did appreciate the bass)
  
 And yes, the wait was excruciating this time around. Having family ship back Taobao stuff would have been even faster.
  
 Also buckled and grabbed a couple of those Molex dynamics.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

You talkin bout the S'Next FAD clone phones? Every time I see Molex I'm thinking of these:


----------



## TwinQY

No, these. The ANYMODES (which have taken months and months of non-replied emails for me to reluctantly give up on them) use armatures.
  
 I can't claim responsibility for that dirty mind of yours...
derererererere


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Eh... I dunno. Those MOLEX look like something I'd find in a box of Peanut Butter Crunch circa 1994. The customizable eartips look suspiciously FAD-like. Reminds me of the FAD 1601 tips that came with James' intercontinental FAD care package. Maybe this just lends further credence to the FAD=audiophile jewelry brouhaha :l 

Oh, and that Molex connector is female dammit, I can't help it durrdurrhurrdurr


----------



## TwinQY

Can't handle dead fish, motorcycles, jewelry, brou, and now peanut butter? You allergic to paper as well?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


  
  
 They might be (the tips)- 


> I used them on Hoomia earphones before; they had an identical version of the 1350M1/M2 back in the day...


 
  
 And for your information they look like something out of a Kinder's Surprise chocolate egg. Get with the times.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

God, wrasslin with that inner dere. Just give into it. That icy, Ann Coulter-eque exterior belies a soft, nougaty kitten K-On interior. And lah-di-dah, Baron Von Moneypants, Kinder surprise eggs? I can't afford no offshoot of Ferrero, it's slummin it in the ghettos of Nestlé with Wonderball for me 




Spoiler



DX-50 audiophile silver/gold core Noble Wizard hot cold dynamics 1.2.5 FW still on topic compared to SFgifalifspamminWalcer


----------



## TwinQY

Projection is a female dog. And of course we're on topic. Nutman, nougat. Don't need no Six Degrees over here.
  
 Chocolate connoisseur, must be enjoying those enthalpically fallacious cables, too bad you can't _pair_ them with the Schiitforbricks3003, hoho.
 And to _really_ steer it back on topic, anyone have any extended experience with the K375 or the AH-C250? 
 The IM70 looks to be very cool - anyone spring on the AT BAs though?
 There's also that DN-900 to be looking forward to.
 And preaching to the choir - Fostex IEMs we await you.


----------



## d marc0

I just want to share my happiness today... Finally got my very own C3!



Thank you H20fidelity for letting me audition your c3. Great things really come in small packages!


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Can't handle dead fish, motorcycles, jewelry, brou, and now peanut butter? You allergic to paper as well?
> 
> They might be (the tips)-
> 
> And for your information they look like something out of a Kinder's Surprise chocolate egg. Get with the times.


 
  
 +


idsynchrono_24 said:


> God, wrasslin with that inner dere. Just give into it. That icy, Ann Coulter-eque exterior belies a soft, nougaty kitten K-On interior. And lah-di-dah, Baron Von Moneypants, Kinder surprise eggs? I can't afford no offshoot of Ferrero, it's slummin it in the ghettos of Nestlé with Wonderball for me





> DX-50 audiophile silver/gold core Noble Wizard hot cold dynamics 1.2.5 FW still on topic compared to *SFgifalifspamminWalcer*


 
  
 +


twinqy said:


> Projection is a female dog. And of course we're on topic. Nutman, nougat. Don't need no Six Degrees over here.
> 
> Chocolate connoisseur, must be enjoying those enthalpically fallacious cables, too bad you can't _pair_ them with the Schiitforbricks3003, hoho.
> And to _really_ steer it back on topic, anyone have any extended experience with the K375 or the AH-C250?
> ...


 
 ^ Dere???!!! Oh dear what ya'll take this thread as??? THIS AIN'T NO EMO SELF _DISCOVERY_ THREAD MENG!!! SAVE DEM SELF FEELS TO YOURSELVES!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Fff outta' here with that emo 'ish <333s
.... btw hey wannabe birdie where my DX50s at, thought we had a deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


d marc0 said:


> I just want to share my happiness today... Finally got my very own C3!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you H20fidelity for letting me audition your c3. Great things really come in small packages!


 
 ^ Congrats marc0s, man looks like everyone is getting on that C3 swag, makes me feel so left out. :  (
  
 But that spartan UI would probably drive me mad. haha


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats marc0s, man looks like everyone is getting on that C3 swag, makes me feel so left out. :  (
> 
> But that spartan UI would probably drive me mad. haha


 
 Cheers mate!
 Yeah... I had the same dilemma. But after hearing how flac sounds on the C3, It's a no-brainer!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Cheers mate!
> Yeah... I had the same dilemma. But after hearing how flac sounds on the C3, It's a no-brainer!


 

 So are you gonna get that C&C BH amp as well, oh THAT is just like the BEST sounding combo EVER!!! Or so i have been told.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> So are you gonna get that C&C BH amp as well, oh THAT is just like the BEST sounding combo EVER!!! Or so i have been told.


 
  
 I got a loaner here with me... and you're right: the combination of C3 + BH is such an amazing and fun sound!


----------



## bhazard

I picked up a pair of those $59 Rosewill in ears... and they just don't compare to the Moe or Moxpad. Not bad, but not great either.
  
 I'll give them a 24 hour burn to see if they improve.


----------



## ericp10

Did brief direct comparison of ma750 and im70. As I stated earlier, the AT is airier. Bass is thicker in (not necessarily deeper) in RHA, but mids are kind of jumbled compared to the AT. The RHA is a warmer sounding iem. More space between instruments in the im70. Vocals ate a bit more forward in the AT too. Both have great fullness and 3-dish sound. The. Im70's highs are more extended -clearly- without being harsh. It takes a little more power to drive the ma750. The im70 has the edge in clarity, but nice clarity in the ma750. Te dual drivers gives a bit of unique layering in the sound, but this will come down to sound preference on which you think is better. Im70 is built nicely but I prefer the build of the ma750. I prefer the sound - by a small margin - of the im70.


----------



## ericp10

RHA tips are good with the im70. You need a sort of long silicon tip as the im70 requires a long deep insert. The ue900 tips and Monster hybrid failed to give me the deepness in insert required for the im70 to sound its best. Im70has the more balanced sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> I picked up a pair of those $59 Rosewill in ears... and they just don't compare to the Moe or Moxpad. Not bad, but not great either.
> 
> I'll give them a 24 hour burn to see if they improve.


 
 ^ Coolios, man you are snatching up phones from left and right like no ones business!!! MAD PROPS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i dunno, somewhat established generic brands like Mee, Brainwavz, etc that have a larger presence here in the States never seem to have any game changers. They are always "they are good for their price" item but is never THEY ARE AMAZING PERIOD. I know i might be asking too much from cheapos by still many new brands like that MOE and some others you have mentioned has A LOT more potential of being discovery worthy.
  
 /rant
  


ericp10 said:


> Did brief direct comparison of ma750 and im70. As I stated earlier, the AT is airier. Bass is thicker in (not necessarily deeper) in RHA, but mids are kind of jumbled compared to the AT. The RHA is a warmer sounding iem. More space between instruments in the im70. Vocals ate a bit more forward in the AT too. Both have great fullness and 3-dish sound. The. Im70's highs are more extended -clearly- without being harsh. It takes a little more power to drive the ma750. The im70 has the edge in clarity, but nice clarity in the ma750. Te dual drivers gives a bit of unique layering in the sound, but this will come down to sound preference on which you think is better. Im70 is built nicely but I prefer the build of the ma750.* I prefer the sound - by a small margin - of the im70.*


 
 ^ LoL from how you are describing those im70s it sure as hell ain't by a *SMALL* margin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It seems to me that the im70 is much more refined/ intricate sounding than the 750s. Now the real question is how do they compare to those Dunu DN-1000s cuz i have read that these 1000s completely blow the gr07s outta' the water as stated by some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: oh and do the im70s come in all black or something cuz i know jants and others love the red color scheme but they look kinda tacky to me. haha : P


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Coolios, man you are snatching up phones from left and right like no ones business!!! MAD PROPS!!!
> 
> i dunno, somewhat established generic brands like Mee, Brainwavz, etc that have a larger presence here in the States never seem to have any game changers. They are always "they are good for their price" item but is never THEY ARE AMAZING PERIOD. I know i might be asking too much from cheapos by still many new brands like that MOE and some others you have mentioned has A LOT more potential of being discovery worthy.
> 
> /rant




Those are my feelings exactly, and its why I pursue the Asian brands so much. You hit the nail on the head. The MeE and Brainwavz iems are made by companies like Moe themselves!

Just take a look at the Brainwavz HM5/ Jaycar/ Yoga OEM headphone. When you remove the marketing, fancy packaging, and the middleman, suddenly a headphone that sounds like a $130 headphone and is priced as such, can be found for $50 retail. That's a discovery. There are tons more out there still waiting to be found and enjoyed.

We don't need a famous celebrity to endorse what we buy. We want good sound without needing to take out a second mortgage.


----------



## Vain III

So, the stork just dropped off a new item for me. A brand new little kitten. Taken from my facebook page (Victoria = Fiancee)

"So the strangest thing just happened guys... so I go to the door because I hear this meowing. Victoria is like "it's coming from outside (like outside outside)" and I said "No, that sounds like it's in the hallway." What do I get when I open the door? Something so special and cute. Yep, a young feline is just sitting outside my apartment door on the third floor of my building. So I bring it inside while I run and ask the neighbors if it belongs to any of them. All of them said nope and the neighbor right next to me said that she heard the meowing and came out to look. She didn't see the cat but saw and heard someone (a person) running downstairs at breakneck pace after knocking on both of our doors. The person just left this cute little cat at the highest reach of the apartment complex and ran away. It looks so much like clover with the exception of it's white paws."


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Those are my feelings exactly, and its why I pursue the Asian brands so much. You hit the nail on the head. The MeE and Brainwavz iems are made by companies like Moe themselves!
> 
> Just take a look at the Brainwavz HM5/ Jaycar/ Yoga OEM headphone. When you remove the marketing, fancy packaging, and the middleman, suddenly a headphone that sounds like a $130 headphone and is priced as such, can be found for $50 retail. That's a discovery. There are tons more out there still waiting to be found and enjoyed.
> 
> We don't need a famous celebrity to endorse what we buy. We want good sound without needing to take out a second mortgage.


 
 ^ Like i be saying it takes a brave mofo soul to go into that crazy Chinese audio gear flea market and weed out all those unknown factors. MAD PROP$s MAD PROP$s. They are "cheap" but they eventually add up meng, so don't go TOO crazy now. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Though it helps A LOT to do deep deep research 1st like ya'll did for those Molex/ MOEs and know the makers background etc, so the gamble is not as big/ completely shooting at the dark if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vain iii said:


> So, the stork just dropped off a new item for me. A brand new little kitten. Taken from my facebook page (Victoria = Fiancee)
> 
> "So the strangest thing just happened guys... so I go to the door because I hear this meowing. Victoria is like "it's coming from outside (like outside outside)" and I said "No, that sounds like it's in the hallway." What do I get when I open the door? Something so special and cute. Yep, a young feline is just sitting outside my apartment door on the third floor of my building. So I bring it inside while I run and ask the neighbors if it belongs to any of them. All of them said nope and the neighbor right next to me said that she heard the meowing and came out to look. She didn't see the cat but saw and heard someone (a person) running downstairs at breakneck pace after knocking on both of our doors. The person just left this cute little cat at the highest reach of the apartment complex and ran away. It looks so much like clover with the exception of it's white paws."


 
 ^ Oh WOW congrats!!!??? So are you gonna be keeping that cute lil' kitty pie??? If not you know where you can send it, but knowing his custom title i would strongly advice you NOT to. : P
  
 BET DAT CAT CRACK_ER IS GONNA BE STALKIN" YOU FROM NOW ON!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and the obligatory PICs OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## bhazard

The Tascam TH-02 caught on for awhile, as Innerfidelity was pretty blown away by it for $30.
  
 Nobody seemed to follow up on the Tascam TH-MX2 though, which is promoted as being the more balanced headphone at $40. I've had both for awhile now, and I agree, the MX2 is more balanced and sounds better. Very reminiscent of the Sony 7506 in sound and looks.


----------



## ericp10

His life and words were music to my ears, heart and soul. RIP Nelson Mandela! (sad day)


----------



## gikigill

OT. 
One of the finest statesman of any generation. May he Rest in peace.


----------



## hapasam

I've tried many of the products recommend in this thread such as the CKN50, S500 and CKM500 and I've followed the first 400 or so pages of discussion. However recently I've been quite busy and I don't have the time to sift though all these pages and I'm wondering what the new go to budget IEMs are. 

Just about a week ago, I foolishly left my CKN50 on the poolside and got them stolen. So now I am left without IEMs.
If possible, I would like to get IEMs that are Japan imports because I can get them at the in country price (friend coming over from there) . My budget is <50$/5000 yen. 

I really loved the ckn50 especially on plane rides because they isolated just enough to the point of being able to enjoy movies on the plane. 

Summary... If possible what I would like:
Less micro phonics as the ckn50 
Better cable than ckn50
Less siblance than ckn50 
Isolate as well as the can 50
Less than 50$/5000 yen 
Don't stick out of ears too much so you can lie down on your side


----------



## DannyBai

Carbo Tenore sounds like something that fits what you're looking for.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Just received and plugged in my SCHIT  Vali tube mini amp. through an AQ Dragonfly out of my mac air.
 (buffered by ici usb power supply and Gemini power cable, through AUDIRVANA PLUS)).  Best audio i have heard out
 out of a computer ever, even broke in only for half an hour!  SQ increasing by the minute!
 wow, for a 119.00 product i am totally wowed.  hearing voice qualities and instrumental nuances
 in Peter Gabriel New Blood album i have never ever heard before. snagged housemate to hear it
 and he said same thing, best sound ever he had ever heard from a computer...I think the VALI is for REAL!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> His life and words were music to my ears, heart and soul. RIP Nelson Mandela! (sad day)


 
 NELSON was a true inspiration.  he was at the premier DIAMONDS ON THE SOLES OF THEIR SHOES concert in San Fran when Paul Simons groundbreaking album came out, i was there by accident and it was one of the musical highlights of my life!.. remember him forever..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I agree totally with DannyBai that the Tenores are what you are looking for Hapasam.   they are a fine iem, but remember being 
 carbon nano based they need a LOT of burn in, like 200 hours for them to be tamed to optimum SQ. be patient and you will be rewarded!!!!


----------



## waynes world

hapasam said:


> I really loved the ckn50 especially on plane rides because they isolated just enough to the point of being able to enjoy movies on the plane.
> 
> Summary... If possible what I would like:
> Less micro phonics as the ckn50
> ...


 
  
 I'm not familiar with the ckn50's, but another option to look into would be the VSD1/VSD1S/VSD1LE's. Offhand they seem like they would satisfy all of those requirements. And they are the flushest iem that I have (and the only ones that I can lie my head down on the side with). |joker| likes them a fair bit I'd say:
http://theheadphonelist.com/holiday-buyers-guide-best-earphones-under-50/


----------



## waynes world

The 'ol M200's do become rather addictive after a while. Very nicely balanced, with a gorgeous full sound. Yes, rather addictive


----------



## ericp10

gikigill said:


> OT.
> One of the finest statesman of any generation. May he Rest in peace.


----------



## ericp10

Well, this is a first for any expensive item I've ever bought, but the right phone of the AX-60 just completely blew out on me (not an ounce of sound). Wow! I was really digging this earphone, and was listening through it while my IM70 is on burn-in. Oh well, I don't think I want to risk it again at the price, so I'm trying to get a refund from bigbargainonline. Wish me luck. The owner seems cool so we'll see how this goes. I'm very disappointed, but I've been lucky in this hobby for the most part.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just received and plugged in my SCHIT  Vali tube mini amp. through an AQ Dragonfly out of my mac air.
> (buffered by ici usb power supply and Gemini power cable, through AUDIRVANA PLUS)).  Best audio i have heard out
> out of a computer ever, even broke in only for half an hour!  SQ increasing by the minute!
> wow, for a 119.00 product i am totally wowed.  hearing voice qualities and instrumental nuances
> ...


 
 Congrats, enjoy!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Well, this is a first for any expensive item I've ever bought, but the right phone of the AX-60 just completely blew out on me (not an ounce of sound). Wow! I was really digging this earphone, and was listening through it while my IM70 is on burn-in. Oh well, I don't think I want to risk it again at the price, so I'm trying to get a refund from bigbargainonline. Wish me luck. The owner seems cool so we'll see how this goes. I'm very disappointed, but I've been lucky in this hobby for the most part.


 
 Sucks-had it happen to Ety 4P and Shure 500's a while back, awful feeling, good luck.


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> The 'ol M200's do become rather addictive after a while. Very nicely balanced, with a gorgeous full sound. Yes, rather addictive




Haha! Remember I told you the same thing?! Back then I knew you'd be surprised too.... Happy listening mate!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I can only hope that our next elections restore Mandela's dreams for this country. It's a pity that the state of the country as it's currently in was the last thing he bore witness to. 

I can't figure out how to embed videos right now, but here is a great song and video to watch: http://youtu.be/BGS7SpI7obY


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Haha! Remember I told you the same thing?! Back then I knew you'd be surprised too.... Happy listening mate!


 
  
 Yes, you told me exactly that. Wise man!


----------



## Vain III

I don't know about you guys but I'm ordering only from resellers (in china) that use epacket from now on. Ordered three items. The first item got here in five days. The next two took 3 more (but one doesn't count because it was Sunday). My stuff all got here within 7 business days.


----------



## hapasam

hatefulsandwich said:


> I can only hope that our next elections restore Mandela's dreams for this country. It's a pity that the state of the country as it's currently in was the last thing he bore witness to.
> 
> I can't figure out how to embed videos right now, but here is a great song and video to watch: http://youtu.be/BGS7SpI7obY


 
  
 Ha! Republican or Democrat, they end up doing more of the same. They pretend to dislike each other when in reality they are all one big family. It's quite pathetic that a country like the US which prides itself on being free and democratic doesn't leave anywhere near a chance for third parties to be elected. It's basically a bipartisan dictature here.
  
 --------------------------------------------
 Anyways, back on the topic of IEMs. Right now I could score a pair of JVC FXT90 for ~50$ (mint condition)... should I get them as opposed to the carbo bassos/ I realize that the ftx90 cost a lot more in retail price, but i'm wondering if they have any particular drawbacks compared to the carbo bassos or ckn50/70. If i'm correct they have a warm sound signature?
  
 Edit: I just read joker's review of the FXT90 and they seem quite promising.... Only thing I'm a bit scared of is the amount of isolation. ..


----------



## 7S Cameron

hapasam said:


> I've tried many of the products recommend in this thread such as the CKN50, S500 and CKM500 and I've followed the first 400 or so pages of discussion. However recently I've been quite busy and I don't have the time to sift though all these pages and I'm wondering what the new go to budget IEMs are.
> 
> Just about a week ago, I foolishly left my CKN50 on the poolside and got them stolen. So now I am left without IEMs.
> If possible, I would like to get IEMs that are Japan imports because I can get them at the in country price (friend coming over from there) . My budget is <50$/5000 yen.
> ...


 
 I would go with the Monster Gratitudes. They sound like the CKN70s on steroids and aren't as sibilant. After burn in they are very smooth. The isolation is insane as well, they cancel noise out even when music isn't playing. You can get them for $60 with shipping and they retail at $220. They have a "tangle-free" cord with a built in MIC. It comes with 12 sets of tips and 2 carrying cases as well.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> I would go with the Monster Gratitudes. They sound like the CKN70s on steroids and aren't as sibilant. After burn in they are very smooth. The isolation is insane as well, they cancel noise out even when music isn't playing. You can get them for $60 with shipping and they retail at $220. They have a "tangle-free" cord with a built in MIC. It comes with 12 sets of tips and 2 carrying cases as well.


 
 +1 on the Gratitudes. I still consider these my best IEM's and the best value for money (at current prices) I've ever come across.


----------



## 7S Cameron

peter123 said:


> +1 on the Gratitudes. I still consider these my best IEM's and the best value for money (at current prices) I've ever come across.


 
 I like them better than my AD900X


----------



## quartertone

They sound good, but the fit/comfort is not for everyone. I sold mine for that reason, despite enjoying them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

quartertone said:


> They sound good, but the fit/comfort is not for everyone. I sold mine for that reason, despite enjoying them.


 
 Are you talking about the M200s?


----------



## quartertone

No, the Gratitudes.


----------



## TwinQY

I got notice that my Moxpads got in today but I haven't had the opportunity to pick them up yet.
  
 The Molex, the Moe, and a couple more to come in, hopefully all before the big holiday sweep.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

hapasam said:


> Ha! Republican or Democrat, they end up doing more of the same. They pretend to dislike each other when in reality they are all one big family. It's quite pathetic that a country like the US which prides itself on being free and democratic doesn't leave anywhere near a chance for third parties to be elected. It's basically a bipartisan dictature here.




We've essentially had a one-party state since 1994. Which might be fine if that party hadn't devolved into a circus of ineptitude and corruption. The current ANC is not the ANC that came to power under Mandela. A new party called Agang formed this year that I feel might be able to threaten the ruling party unlike the current main opposition, so I have some small hope for next year's elections.

But indeed, this isn't the place for political discussion. I hope the video was appreciated by... anyone else. I'll pretend it was and that I'm not the only one sitting with... Er... Dust. Got in my eyes. That's it. Dust.

I have nothing to add to the headphone discussion, alas.


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> hapasam said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried many of the products recommend in this thread such as the CKN50, S500 and CKM500 and I've followed the first 400 or so pages of discussion. However recently I've been quite busy and I don't have the time to sift though all these pages and I'm wondering what the new go to budget IEMs are.
> ...


 
 1+ as well, do have an odd shape, I don't have a problem with the fit, but I know some do, great for $60 (nice even not considering price), will probably be unavailable at some point, being cleared out.


----------



## doctorjazz

hatefulsandwich said:


> I can only hope that our next elections restore Mandela's dreams for this country. It's a pity that the state of the country as it's currently in was the last thing he bore witness to.
> 
> I can't figure out how to embed videos right now, but here is a great song and video to watch: http://youtu.be/BGS7SpI7obY


 
 Nice video, great music, moving, Seems Mandela is one of the few political figures that didn't lose his way when he got in power and into politics. Most politicians have followers, and detractors who can point to all kinds of sell-out. RIP


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just received and plugged in my SCHIT  Vali tube mini amp. through an AQ Dragonfly out of my mac air.
> (buffered by ici usb power supply and Gemini power cable, through AUDIRVANA PLUS)).  Best audio i have heard out
> out of a computer ever, even broke in only for half an hour!  SQ increasing by the minute!
> wow, for a 119.00 product i am totally wowed.  hearing voice qualities and instrumental nuances
> ...


 
 Curious to hear more when you've listened a bit-congrats. Waiting for the Geek stuff in January, tubes have always been appealing, though. Enjoy!!


----------



## ericp10

hatefulsandwich said:


> We've essentially had a one-party state since 1994. Which might be fine if that party hadn't devolved into a circus of ineptitude and corruption. The current ANC is not the ANC that came to power under Mandela. A new party called Agang formed this year that I feel might be able to threaten the ruling party unlike the current main opposition, so I have some small hope for next year's elections.
> 
> But indeed, this isn't the place for political discussion. I hope the video was appreciated by... anyone else. I'll pretend it was and that I'm not the only one sitting with... Er... Dust. Got in my eyes. That's it. Dust.
> 
> I have nothing to add to the headphone discussion, alas.


 
 Thanks for the video. Glad to see that there are some audio-heads in S. Africa. Looks like I beautiful country. I hope to visit it someday. All the people I've met from S. Africa have been super nice.


----------



## Mackem

Holy crap, 794 posts since I last viewed this thread. Anything else the new FOTM? Sent the H1s back to Sony for a refund so still on the lookout for an upgrade from the Bassos.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've got the bug to try some higher priced spread, on/over and iem's. Resisted during all the Black Friday sales, but the bug hasn't gone away yet (I'm sure there are some meds for that...). See people selling Heir 4ai and 5's, also Audeze (things that had been on decent sale), anyone had any experience on these?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Curious to hear more when you've listened a bit-congrats. Waiting for the Geek stuff in January, tubes have always been appealing, though. Enjoy!!


 
 yah man, I'm waiting for Geek also. any word on when they will be shipped?
 after 24 hours the VALI continues to improve, with increased speed, definition and bass cohesiveness.
 listening to Yamaha 200s through them is marvelous experience, i forgot where sound was coming from
 and starting dreaming and dancing my feet.....for the money seems like a no brainer..."is there an icon for that??"
 should be one....listening to psytrance the VALI conveys the rhythm, bass and power with uncanny musically
 im dazzled, the Vali is sounding like equipment costing 1k or more IMHO...


----------



## waynes world

Cool about the Vali. I am getting the impression that it is somewhat dac dependent and doesn't sound great off of cheaper dacs (such as my hifimediy usb dac). Which dac are you using?


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> Holy crap, 794 posts since I last viewed this thread. Anything else the new FOTM? Sent the H1s back to Sony for a refund so still on the lookout for an upgrade from the Basso


 
 If you're looking for an upgrade at the same price, try the Monster Gratitude.
  
 Others that seem to get a lot of high praise are RHA MA750, KEF M200, ATH IM70


----------



## adevriesc

The Objective2 sounds great with my HiFimeDIY DAC. Even with their (very) different design choices, it seems that the ~2 volt output from a somewhat-quality 9023 chipset would give the Vali solid signal.
  
 I'm not sure why a DAC would change the sound quality of an amp unless... A) the output voltage is too low for proper gain B) the DAC is not neutral, so it fixes or changes sonic characteristics of the amp C) the DAC cannot reproduce sound from at least 15Hz-25,000kHz.
  
 I'm pretty sure the HiFimeDIY is not entirely neutral due to its oft berated "spec sheet" implementation, but the deviations are likely minute.
  
 EDIT: Yep, the gain of the Vali is 4x. A consumer grade 2 volt signal can only be driven to ~3x gain before clipping, if I remember right. You'll want a source that puts out roughly 2.5 volts for the Vali. 2.4 would probably be fine too - I'm not using exact figures.


----------



## Grayson73

If any of you have heard the Gratitude, BA200, and GR07 MK2, can you share your comparison?


----------



## Vain III

twinqy said:


> I got notice that my Moxpads got in today but I haven't had the opportunity to pick them up yet.
> 
> The Molex, the Moe, and a couple more to come in, hopefully all before the big holiday sweep.




Looking forward to seeing some thoughts on the Moxpads. I've already seen the Asian thread but more thoughts the better. I wonder if they truly are giant killers.


----------



## Vain III

grayson73 said:


> If any of you have heard the Gratitude, BA200, and GR07 MK2, can you share your comparison?




Gratitude's are similar in sound to the GR07 BE. They've got a warm tone that is neutralish but they do have some bass influence. I haven't had the opportunity to listen to the BA200.


----------



## Don Lehrer

vain iii said:


> Gratitude's are similar in sound to the GR07 BE. They've got a warm tone that is neutralish but they do have some bass influence. I haven't had the opportunity to listen to the BA200.


 
  
 +1. II like the GR07BE more than the gratitudes, both are really good.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Do both the MA750's and IM70's have more bass depth than the CKN70's?


----------



## Grayson73

don lehrer said:


> +1. II like the GR07BE more than the gratitudes, both are really good.


 
 Does this mean that both of you would also prefer the GR07 MK2 to the gratitude?


----------



## Grayson73

This thread has been here for awhile, but I just discovered it.  You guys should make some postings there so that they can discover some of these new IEMs.
  
  
Rank the IEM's you've heard http://www.head-fi.org/t/454855/rank-the-iems-youve-heard


----------



## Vain III

grayson73 said:


> don lehrer said:
> 
> 
> > +1. II like the GR07BE more than the gratitudes, both are really good.
> ...




Sadly, I've only heard the BE, but I would think that the MK2 and the Gratitude's would be different beasts all together. IIRC the VSD1S is suppose to be more like the MK2. Which means it will be more mid forward with some nice sparkly highs. While the Gratitude's are almost a warm balance with a slight bass emphasis. They're extremely thick and can easily fill a song. They have a wide sound stage but I think the imagining on them isn't nearly as good as I let on to begin with. They're brilliant headphones for the price and I think they would even be worth it in the $100-$150 category. Out of most of the headphones I've heard they're more similar to the VSDLE & Vsonic GR07BE. I actually prefer a slightly colder sound. Not to the point where it doesn't have warmth, but the Gratitude's are colored. Actually I think if you were looking for a high-end upgrade to the Gratitude's sound than the way Dsnut described the EM5813 would be a similar sound signature but three or four levels above the Gratitude's; though also eight times the price.


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> Do both the MA750's and IM70's have more bass depth than the CKN70's?



The Gratitudes have a lot more


----------



## drbluenewmexico

WAYNE--and friends, I'm using the AQ DRAGONFLY dac as input to the Vali. sure sounds great.
 I'm going to also try with the NOS 1543 dad with battery power shortly.


----------



## doctorjazz

NOS 1543... Pardon my ignorance, what is that?


----------



## Dsnuts

Santa came early. The sound is nothing short of Volumous. Volupsuous..Scrumptious..Before I got these I had a good idea how these would sound and they sound every bit what I thought they would...Forward engaging..The bass is stout yet done tastefully.. The depth of the mids stage takes another level on these cans..Highs are smooth refined and unobtrusive to the lushious airy mids. These cans are worth every bit the $500.. Got them for $400.. Finally got a nice upgrade to the X1s..Makes me smile..Big props to Shure for these cans.. These are made for 100% music enjoyment..No crazy treble, No discomfort,.. What a great can to end the year with..


----------



## waynes world

Congrats Ds! I don't know much about the 1540's (yet!), but they sure do look nice (and they look very comfy). Right on!


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome dude. I bet it's the best sounding Shure yet. How are those pads? Looks ultra comfy.


----------



## ericp10

Yes, the MA750 and IM70 bass go quite a bit deeper than the CKN70, but the CKN70 has very nice bass.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Santa came early. The sound is nothing short of Volumous. Volupsuous..Scrumptious..Before I got these I had a good idea how these would sound and they sound every bit what I thought they would...Forward engaging..The bass is stout yet done tastefully.. The depth of the mids stage takes another level on these cans..Highs are smooth refined and unobtrusive to the lushious airy mids. These cans are worth every bit the $500.. Got them for $400.. Finally got a nice upgrade to the X1s..Makes me smile..Big props to Shure for these cans.. These are made for 100% music enjoyment..No crazy treble, No discomfort,.. What a great can to end the year with..


 
  
 So, creeping upscale little by little...suppose it's inevitable.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> So, creeping upscale little by little...suppose it's inevitable.


 
  


dsnuts said:


> Santa came early. The sound is nothing short of Volumous. Volupsuous..Scrumptious..Before I got these I had a good idea how these would sound and they sound every bit what I thought they would...Forward engaging..The bass is stout yet done tastefully.. The depth of the mids stage takes another level on these cans..Highs are smooth refined and unobtrusive to the lushious airy mids. These cans are worth every bit the $500.. Got them for $400.. Finally got a nice upgrade to the X1s..Makes me smile..Big props to Shure for these cans.. These are made for 100% music enjoyment..No crazy treble, No discomfort,.. What a great can to end the year with..


 
 Congratulations and happy listening!  sometimes you get what you pay for and more....glad they lived up to your hopes! hope you keep auditioning new cans anyway.....let me know when you want to upgrade from these! ha!
 I'm going to have to relisten to my w1000s over the holiday and stax...


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Yes, the MA750 and IM70 bass go quite a bit deeper than the CKN70, but the CKN70 has very nice bass.




Alright, thanks.


----------



## TwinQY

vain iii said:


> Looking forward to seeing some thoughts on the Moxpads. I've already seen the Asian thread but more thoughts the better. I wonder if they truly are giant killers.


 
 They're in my ears and all I can say right now is that I sort of understand the M200 comparisons. The bass is similarly tactile. I'll go over to try and compare the two tomorrow if possible. From memory though the treble pops out more and there's less of an upper-bass-to-lower-mids haze that I got with the KEFs that I mentioned somewhere before in the thread. Not to say that they're more clear overall - again I'd have to A/B them. Though I'd really take the ergonomics of the Moxpad over the M200s any day. 
  
 Another comparison to be made is with the Steelseries Flux - balance seems to be the new black what with all of these new sets. Although the Moxpads decay a tad bit faster in the midbass.
  
 I can also confirm that these sound better with deeper insertion, as previously mentioned by bhazard. 
  
 I was worried that the connector was loose, as they fell off right when I took them out - turns out that they just didn't fit them on very tight.
  
 The whole deal, in terms of ergonomics, build, ruggedness (these are just as nice as I expected on that front), makes me think that we finally have a successor to the MEElectronic M6, on the physical front. I can't remember how those sounded.


----------



## Dsnuts

I had a choice of getting a nice in ear or a nice headphone. I have to admit I was very tempted to buy up so many but decided on one deal.. And what a deal it was. I do believe $400 for these cans was a fantastic deal. These cans are so comfy on the head. Them Alcantara pads on these things are serious business. I have never had pads that feel so soft to the skin yet seal the sound in just as good as leather if not better..Comfort doesn't mean much if the sound is not up to snuff but man I have to say these things sound exceptional.
  
 Danny just got his TH900 and while the TH900 from memory has the better treble and bass textures the mids on the Shures are second to none. There is nothing lean or flat on the sound to these cans. Full frontal dimensional engagement..Not the widest stage for closed cans but I would put the sound in the large and deep when it comes to closed can stage.
  
 If any of you guys have had any of the previous Shure headphones you will know how Shure does their mids. This is how to do deep lush mids. these cans throw layers of mids your way. Layers you didn't know existed..Imagery is awesome on the sound with added airiness abound..I hope to find a nice sounding earphone that match the sonics of these cans one day..


----------



## Libertad

dsnuts said:


> Santa came early. The sound is nothing short of Volumous. Volupsuous..Scrumptious..Before I got these I had a good idea how these would sound and they sound every bit what I thought they would...Forward engaging..The bass is stout yet done tastefully.. The depth of the mids stage takes another level on these cans..Highs are smooth refined and unobtrusive to the lushious airy mids. These cans are worth every bit the $500.. Got them for $400.. Finally got a nice upgrade to the X1s..Makes me smile..Big props to Shure for these cans.. These are made for 100% music enjoyment..No crazy treble, No discomfort,.. What a great can to end the year with..


 

 congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks guys.. Even though these are above the X1 in sound it isn't like the X1 can't hang with these. Doing a comparison it is more little things that separate the Shures from the X1s. Which show me just how great the X1s are. The X1s were over $400 when they came out so those do represent nicely even compared to higher end sound of the Shures. I expect the new Fidelio L2s to be even closer in level of sound.
  
 I am loving the sound so far and can't wait till they get the proper burn in. A touch tighter sound and these cans are gonna be even more of the bright jewel of my collection. They already sound so nice. Sometimes paying the price for the nicer phone ends up being a good deal..They throw in a perfectly fitting case with extra set of cables and another set of Alcantara pads..Black Friday for the win!.


----------



## Libertad

Ending this year i too found my hallmark in sound the MX10s have proven to be above and beyound what i wanted in a headphone and i still want more. I have my eyes set on a set of Koss ESP-950 or some JVC VICTOR DX1000 or DX700s for next year!


----------



## doctorjazz

Comparison of Sennheiser Amperior, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, Martin Logan Micros 90. And Yamaha HPH-200 (or, how I spent my winter vacation)  
                 When I decided to do this, I had no idea what I was biting off. I had gotten the Yamaha, and was interested in how it compared to other on-ear purchases I had made recently (a thank you for depleting the bank account to the Deals Thread, now the Deals Discussion thread, and, as Wayne pointed out, soon to be the Discussions of the Deals Discussion Thread), so, I got my legal pad ready and started to take notes when I had a few spare minutes (I wound up just shy of War and Peace). I came to this expecting to be the spoiler…the HPH-200 was garnering universal ecstatic laudits, people were sacrificing their first born to get a pair, so, seeing how they were open (and I generally am in the minority who prefers closed), I thought I’d put my contrary $0.02 in. Didn't quite turn out that way, though. Listening was mostly through a Fiio X3, Cardas line-out cable, ALO National.
 Tracks used:
 Action Hero-Fountains of Wayne
 Amelita-Court Yard Hounds
 If It Takes All Night-Valley Lodge
 Two Different Things-Caitlyn Cary and Thad Cockrell
 B. B.'S Blues-Branford Marsalis
 Put Me On Top-Aimee Mann
 Waltz for Debby-Bill Evans
 (a short listen to Wishin’ and Hopin’-Dusty Springfield; Doom-Ben Goldberg)
                 OK, instead of going through my 8 pages of notes, let me say: I can (and am) live with any of these on ear phones. They all do well by the music, though the presentations are different.
                 Sennheiser Amperior-I think this one edges out the others. It does great in the soundstage department, good, solid bass (slightly soft in comparison to the Miknos 90, but more in quantity). The high end is revealing, air between instruments is quite amazing, and the “jump” or “bop” factor (the thing that has me gyrating around the house, to the embarrassment of my family) is fabulous. Detail is really good, instrument timbre and presence are outstanding.
                 Martin Logan Mikros 90-Another great set of phones. Stage wide, though not as wide as the others to my ears (though sometimes I’d not be listening for it, and be amazed at how good it got the sound of the venue). The darkest spaces between instruments, great tonal color, slightly less bass than the others in amount, but makes up for this with the most real bass, sharp edges, real defined notes in the bass, not a feel of a general note as many do. Highs, mid detail the best,of the group, really get a natural/real sound of the instruments, vocals, and space. Loses out slightly to the Senn in “jump/bop”, but barely. Also very finicky about how you wear it-like an iem, have to place it exactly right to get bass and full spectrum of music. The dedicated Head-Fi  thread has some folks describing their rituals for getting it placed properly. I’d say this is the one that gives the best feel of the original venue/recording, accurate and fun, nice combo.
                 Yamaha HPH-200-As I mentioned, I’m generally not such a fan of open headphones. I think they often blanch out tone color in exchange for the wide soundstage they can produce. And, in fact, I do think the Yamahas lose a tiny bit in detail to the other three, and the space between instruments is not quite as distinct. I feel a slight overall darkness in the presentation. It does perform well in all the frequencies, though, good detailed treble, rich meds, bass present and impactful (though slightly loose, the other 3 detail better). Bass just jumps, though: the presentation rocks! It does do the wide soundstage thing great, and it was often hard to take it off and go to the next headphone, it’s really involving, with gobs of “Jump/bop” factor. Wishin’ and Hopin’ really grabbed my heart on these. When you got that, who gives a hoot about dark space between instruments! (until I go back to the Senns, which have space, detail, and “jump/bop” factor like mad!)
                 Beryedynamic DT-1350-Wide soundstage, similar to Senns, details well but seems more clinical than the others. I hear a slight coloration in the sound, details abound but don’t come together as on the others, sometimes I felt the mids were slightly recessed. I’d say these headphones are more about the brain and less about the heart/booty.
                 In terms of fit/construction…The Senns have a nice feel to them, plastic headband that feels solid, plush earpads, not too tight/good comfort. The Beyers  are similarly constructed, have a bit more clamping force, but as the headband is metal, I’d expect it can be stretched to the users comfort. The ML’s as I’ve said are unusual beasts, they have a thick, leather covered headband, have to be worn slightly in FRONT of the ear to get the best sound, and movements can throw them off and change the sound. Still, when all is aligned well, the moon and stars are just right, these sound incredible.
                 The Yamahas just don’t feel as well constructed as the others, very plasticky. They have less clamping force, though, so I can see many will find them most comfortable. They have round velour pads, larger than the others, almost large enough to be over rather than on ears. On my ears, this felt odd on my lobes, and made it less comfortable than it would seem they should be (this is definitely a function of my small head and ear shape, and I’m sure works fine for many)  
                 I guess I’m supposed to rate these in preference order now. OK, biting the bullet, really do like them all, but I’d have to drop the Beyers behind the others. I’d put the Senns slightly ahead of the pack, but the Yamaha and the ML are nipping at its heels.
                
  

  

  

  

  

  
 (not the same Aimee Mann song, couldn't find that one, had to post something by her...)


----------



## doctorjazz

libertad said:


> Ending this year i too found my hallmark in sound the MX10s have proven to be above and beyound what i wanted in a headphone and i still want more. I have my eyes set on a set of Koss ESP-950 or some JVC VICTOR DX1000 or DX700s for next year!


 
 Have you used/heard these Koss phones? Being planar, have me curious, how'd you describe them?


----------



## DannyBai

That was awesome doctorjazz, a very good read and impressions.


----------



## donedj

i have the shure 1440s and they are the best sounding headphone I have ever heard - except sennheiser hd800.


----------



## Libertad

doctorjazz said:


> Have you used/heard these Koss phones? Being planar, have me curious, how'd you describe them?


 
 I have not heard a pair myself but from documented accounts of those on headfi who do have them they are described as being hyper detailed with a very realistic timbre and very musical. Not by technicality the most capable headphone ever but it compares nicely to the likes of the stax O2 HD800 DX1000 HE-400 and LCDs. Plus that lifetime warranty is something that im very attracted to


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I can't stand these 6 hour silences, just posting to break it. If you go to the Deals Discussion thread, someone posted a link to a Craigs List ad for used ESP-950s in the $300-350 range, looked tempting.


----------



## doctorjazz

Of course, may no longer have the lifetime warranty used.


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> Comparison of Sennheiser Amperior, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, Martin Logan Micros 90. And Yamaha HPH-200 (or, how I spent my winter vacation)
> 
> 
> When I decided to do this, I had no idea what I was biting off. I had gotten the Yamaha, and was interested in how it compared to other on-ear purchases I had made recently (a thank you for depleting the bank account to the Deals Thread, now the Deals Discussion thread, and, as Wayne pointed out, soon to be the Discussions of the Deals Discussion Thread), so, I got my legal pad ready and started to take notes when I had a few spare minutes (I wound up just shy of War and Peace). I came to this expecting to be the spoiler…the HPH-200 was garnering universal ecstatic laudits, people were sacrificing their first born to get a pair, so, seeing how they were open (and I generally am in the minority who prefers closed), I thought I’d put my contrary $0.02 in. Didn't quite turn out that way, though. Listening was mostly through a Fiio X3, Cardas line-out cable, ALO National.
> ...


Great comparison! I also have the excellent Anperiors and consider them to punch far above their current available price. Can't recall if you have the KEF M500 but if you do, how would you rate the Amperiors against them?


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't have them, have their iem cousin, m200, which I really like.


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> I don't have them, have their iem cousin, m200, which I really like.


Just ordered those myself! Just wondering if the m500 are worth it if I already have the Amps. The m200 sure seen to be well received. Thanks again!


----------



## hapasam

I ended up ordering the limited edition champagne FXT90 because I got them for ultra cheap (40$! in mint condition). If they don't please me i'll try out the gratitudes. I really couldn't pass out an opportunity to get 130$ IEMs for such a cheap price. 
  

  
  
 Also I wanted to know if any of you guys tried the new CKS77X... especially since the CKS77 were loved by many. Are they just the CKS77 with a different cooler color scheme or do they actually have new drivers or something?
  
 According to the AT website the CKS77X and CKS77 have the same size 12.5mm drivers, and the same frequency range. However they have an impedance that differs a little... could that signify that the interior design is any different? 
  
 PS: Any eartips in particular that are great with the FXT90? Perhaps double or triple flanges for more isolation?


----------



## ericp10

I'm not interested, but Buydig.com has the W3 for $179 off if you use this code: *MUSIC2MYEARS .  ​*  
 I think that will bring the price to $170. Happy listening.


----------



## Dsnuts

CKS77X is very similar in sound to the CKS77. More forward mid range with similar bass and stage vs the CKS77. There are new iems that have passed those up in sonic ability for the same amount in price. If you are looking for big bass with good stage and detail I would go Audio Zero Basso iems instead.


----------



## d marc0

+1 on the Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210. I still think they are very competitive bass IEMs for the price!


----------



## hapasam

d marc0 said:


> +1 on the Zero Audio Carbo Basso DX210. I still think they are very competitive bass IEMs for the price!


 
  
 If I hadn't spent all my money on other stuff recently, i would have probably went for the new Carbo Doppio or Carbo Singolo which started selling november 30th. There are no reviews for them out yet, but hearing about how good the carbo tenore and carbo basso are, I think these should be very promising. 
 I noticed none of you guys were talking about it on this thread since a couple months ago when they were announced so here's the recap.
 The carbo singolo(BX510) have single balanced armature drivers and an aluminum body and a real carbon fiber coating and a 22 ohm impedance. they cost 9800 Yen (about 100 us dollars) on amazon Japan. The previous BX500 released in 2010 were great IEMs so there is reason to get excited about these. 
  

  
  
 Now the carbo doppio (BX700)have dual balanced armature drivers and a similar aluminum + carbon fiber structure and an impedance of 12 ohms. they cost 16180 Yen (160 us dollars) on amazon Japan. 
  
  
 Honestly they might be a piece of poo because god knows if Toshiba can make decent headphones, but these seem interesting as well. The toshiba RZE-S70 cost 7600 Yen (74 us dollars) and are also dual driver headphones with one 5.8mm driver and another big 13.6mm driver. For the low price considering their complex design, these could prove to be great. Also, while it might not prove anything the one review on kakaku.com is 5 stars. I would definitely try these out if I was in Japan.

  
  
  
 Also, not really related to audio, but have you guys heard of the new dell 28 inch 4k monitor will cost UNDER 1000$!!!! Holy balls. 4k is finally becoming something I can own folks! Did I mention it covers 99% of adobe rgb? Holy crap i think i'm gonna pass out.


----------



## H20Fidelity

With all the conversation of Yamaha's HPH-200 in this thread (considering how happy I was with it's performance personally) I've continued some research deciding to try Yamaha's flagship Studio Montior HPH-MT220. Like HPH-200 there isn't a terrible amount of information on them within our threads here, however those who have taken the plunge (again much like HPH-200) have all been greatly happy. This isn't really a budget headphone though running about $250 USD on amazon. Luckily I scooped one on eBay auction brand new for $120 AUD. Even though I own some expensive hybrid IEM's I still adore my Sony MDR-V6 Studio Monitor and constantly looking for that upgrade. 

 I'll let you guys know if they're indeed any good.

 Here's the only real meat on them we have here.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/658673/yamaha-hph-mt220-any-reviews


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds good, been curious about them, also seen higher priced Philips, wonder how they compare to the known models. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## 1ofamillion

I'm not sure if this an appropriate place to post this, but I've been thinking about purchasing a portable amp. I was thinking about the FiiO E12, or something similar to the price of it (100-150). Any suggestions? The E12 looks and sounds promising, but I am not too sure what to get lol.


----------



## nick n

have a read here.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review


----------



## 1ofamillion

nick n said:


> have a read here.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review


 
  
 Hmm, interesting. I'll look into it


----------



## Vain III

So it snowed today and I do what I do every time it snows.. go shopping. I just got back after _walking_--yep I didn't take my car on this 16 mile journey--from home to TJmaxx to Panera to Ross to Walmart and back home. I'm happy to announce that I bought some TDK ST750's @ Ross for only $18.75. I was going to give up on the bargain hunting when I saw this black box sitting at the back of the headphones rack. I reached back there and it had pretty much no packaging on the outside with the exception of a TDK logo. I opened it and the only thing that were inside the box were the headphones. No pouch, no batteries, no packaging, just the headphones. So I took it over to the cashier and she was so nice to offer me a 25% discount on it.


----------



## nick n

SCORE! Congratulations.


----------



## esteebin

Yamaha-HPH-200BL-Headphone $88 on amazon


----------



## waynes world

1ofamillion said:


> I'm not sure if this an appropriate place to post this, but I've been thinking about purchasing a portable amp. I was thinking about the FiiO E12, or something similar to the price of it (100-150). Any suggestions? The E12 looks and sounds promising, but I am not too sure what to get lol.


 
  
 Nick suggested the C&C BH. I agree. Both the E12 and the C&C BH are great.
  
 C&C BH:
 - much smaller and much more portable
 - smaller size means that it physically pairs up better with many devices
 - ridiculous 80 hour batter life
 - has a vodoo "SF" switch that magically opens up the soundstage
 - works amazingly well with most iems or close headphones where opening up the soundstage is beneficial
 - doesn't work quite so well with some open headphones (sound becomes a bit "loose")
  
 Fiio E12:
 - still portable, but really it's a bit big for it imo
 - 8-10 hour battery life
 - my "version 1" has an incredible bass boost which really just boosts the sub-bass. Unfortunately the production versions have a more traditional bass boost, but it's still quite good
 - very powerful and can push very power hungry headphones
 - narrows the soundstage slightly, so works really well with open headphones that already have a wide soundstage


----------



## nick n

Wayne don't forget on the C&C there is also the bass boost switch, and two headphone inputs, one normal and one with I think 75 ohm resistance in it.


----------



## Don Lehrer

h20fidelity said:


> Yamaha's flagship Studio Montior HPH-MT220.


 
  
 Those look nice, can´t wait to hear more about them


----------



## Vain III

Nothing SQ wise to report yet on the ST750 as I haven't really started the burn-in process just yet, but I will say that there is something shocking about how much these things don't isolate. I would swear that they were an open back headphone, but I don't see any ventilation at all. They use hex screws to hold the headphones together so I'm waiting on my new set of screwdrivers to get here and see if I can find out why they're leaking so much.


----------



## doctorjazz

vain iii said:


> Nothing SQ wise to report yet on the ST750 as I haven't really started the burn-in process just yet, but I will say that there is something shocking about how much these things don't isolate. I would swear that they were an open back headphone, but I don't see any ventilation at all. They use hex screws to hold the headphones together so I'm waiting on my new set of screwdrivers to get here and see if I can find out why they're leaking so much.


 
 Thank goodness you posted...after 18 hours with no post, I was feeling like I was going to have to post something stupid, useless or worse to break the silence...


----------



## sacrifice13

So the postman dropped off some gifts for me today 
  

  

  
  This is the new ATH-S500, and the ATH-IM50. I only got a brief moment to listen to them before I put them away for Christmas, but to say I'm impressed would be an understatement. I am a self-proclaimed AT fanboy, but the value on both of these is incredible. Got both of them for around $100 (shipping not included) and for that price I am a very happy man. 
  
*IM50:*
 I expected the build on these to be a but plasticky, but they are actually very sturdy, and the cord is much better quality than the rest of the AT's I own (thank god). These have a similar sound to the CKM500, but everything is much more spacious and rich, without any harshness in the highs. They have a very full sound to them, mids are upfront and the bass has a great punch. Vocals are very smooth. If I have any complaints, it would be that the highs sound a slightly laid back, but this could improve with burn-in. Very good value.  
  
*S500:*
 I imagine these were released to compete directly with the JVC S500. I haven't heard those but I do have the S400, and the ATH-S500 sound much better. They are very well-built as well, and surprisingly comfortable. The sound is pretty bassy, but the bass is quality and goes really deep. Mids are forward, like most AT's, and treble has nice sparkle. I expect the bass to tighten up a bit with some burn-in, but for around $40, they are a steal.
  
 I'll report back after Christmas to note any changes in sound, but for now I am very happy with both models.
  
 Some more pics:

  

  
 Happy listening, guys!


----------



## waynes world

sacrifice13 said:


> So the postman dropped off some gifts for me today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Thanks for taking one (or two) for the discovery team!
  
 Now all you need to do is to throw them both on the burner until Christmas, and you'll really be set!


----------



## 1ofamillion

esteebin said:


> Yamaha-HPH-200BL-Headphone $88 on amazon


 
 Annnnnnnnnnd their $150 again lol. I was curious about the listings on Amazon, so I looked at them. A seller is trying to sell them for $630! It gave me a nice chuckle XD


----------



## waynes world

You know what I have discovered? I've discovered that I really love my AD900X's lol. I have them permanently hooked up to my PVR --> Yamaha receiver --> Fiio E12, and I use them when watching movies and silly TV shows like the voice etc. Something about the synergy with the AD900X works much better than any other headphones I have, and they are probably the most comfortable headphones I have as well. Therefore, they have an instrumental place in waynes world! Just thought you should all know


----------



## nehcrow

AD900x and AD900 are great headphones 
 No shame in loving them! Even our resident audiophile DavidMahler loves them!


----------



## waynes world

nehcrow said:


> AD900x and AD900 are great headphones
> No shame in loving them! Even our resident audiophile DavidMahler loves them!


----------



## gikigill

Another AD900X fan here.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the A-900x, have to say I've hardly listened to them. Partially because I have gotten too many others that compete for my ear time, partly because the wings/metal bars have never felt good on my head, and is embarasing imo. Wouldn't walk outside in them...


----------



## gikigill

Use a rubber band to bring the wings together.


----------



## Don Lehrer

1ofamillion said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd their $150 again lol. I was curious about the listings on Amazon, so I looked at them. A seller is trying to sell them for $630! It gave me a nice chuckle XD


 
  
 I missed that one, those for 88 are more than great but at almost twice (150) is to much. Just to think that someone is asking 630 for them let me breathless.


----------



## jwong

sacrifice13 said:


> *IM50:*
> I expected the build on these to be a but plasticky, but they are actually very sturdy, and the cord is much better quality than the rest of the AT's I own (thank god). These have a similar sound to the CKM500, but everything is much more spacious and rich, without any harshness in the highs. They have a very full sound to them, mids are upfront and the bass has a great punch. Vocals are very smooth. If I have any complaints, it would be that the highs sound a slightly laid back, but this could improve with burn-in. Very good value.
> 
> *S500:*
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. I have some credit that's going to expire in a week at CDJ, and I'm tempted to order one of these, or even the IM70. I'm a little wary based on the highs being too laid back on the IM50. How do you think they do with female vocals? Or is it just too early to tell?
  
 With the S500 I'm more wary based on comfort, since the ES700's didn't work for me at all.


----------



## sacrifice13

jwong said:


> Interesting. I have some credit that's going to expire in a week at CDJ, and I'm tempted to order one of these, or even the IM70. I'm a little wary based on the highs being too laid back on the IM50. How do you think they do with female vocals? Or is it just too early to tell?
> 
> With the S500 I'm more wary based on comfort, since the ES700's didn't work for me at all.


 
 I think I only find the highs laid-back because I'm so used to the very treble-forward sound of the CKN70's. From what I have heard the IM50's do have a very balanced sound to them. As for female vocals, I always test my gear out by throwing on some Evanescence, and the IM50 handled the vocals really well. So far the impressions of the IM70 on here have been very positive as well, so I don't think you could go wrong with either. 
  
 I haven't tried the ES700, but others have said the pads are very thin which causes the discomfort. The S500 pad's are pretty thick and they feel snug without clamping too tight.


----------



## ericp10

Well I've found magic with the Phonak grey silicon tips and the IM70. Basically a more refined sound that also happens to be balanced and gives greater black space around instruments. Stunner tip for the this bang for the buck iem.


----------



## Hutnicks

ericp10 said:


> Well I've found magic with the Phonak grey silicon tips and the IM70. Basically a more refined sound that also happens to be balanced and gives greater black space around instruments. Stunner tip for the this bang for the buck iem.


 

 Are those Phonak tips still available or did they die out with the brand?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I have the A-900x, have to say I've hardly listened to them. Partially because I have gotten too many others that compete for my ear time, partly because the wings/metal bars have never felt good on my head, *and is embarasing imo. Wouldn't walk outside in them...*


 
  
 Lol! Yeah, I wouldn't be walking outside in them either. Or my X1's. Or probably most of my headphones for that matter!


----------



## Darknet

waynes world said:


> Lol! Yeah, I wouldn't be walking outside in them either. Or my X1's. Or probably most of my headphones for that matter!


 
  
 KEF m500s 
 the x1s look really nice, though a bit larger than acceptable (completely disregarding it being open of course)


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> Well I've found magic with the Phonak grey silicon tips and the IM70. Basically a more refined sound that also happens to be balanced and gives greater black space around instruments. Stunner tip for the this bang for the buck iem.




I'm actually thinking of ripping open a new pack of Auvio tips now that they can be found again on Radioshack's website.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I marvel at how people manage to give their multiple sets decent head-time. If I buy something and find I prefer its sound to what I owned before, that previous purchase just lands up collecting dust. Since I got my MS1s, I don't care for the JVC S500s. I tried listening to them again quite recently and just thought, "Blegh". I certainly couldn't be bothered with my Brainwavz R1s after I got the UM3X.

I know there are different sound signatures that can land up suiting different styles of music and different headphones allow you to appreciate the same songs in different ways. I dont know if that's just too much effort for me or what. I'll often sit and make comparisons like, "Man, the mids of this pair suck compared to my other pair. Why am I even listening to this?"

I dunno, it just interests me what others' takes on this are. Do most people like different headphones for different genres, or is it different activities and/or environments? Do you decide that this week shall be AD900X week and next week will be X1 week? Conversely, what would make you be unwilling to listen to a particular pair when you otherwise are willing to give time to your entire harem of headphones?


----------



## Vain III

hatefulsandwich said:


> I dunno, it just interests me what others' takes on this are. Do most people like different headphones for different genres, or is it different activities and/or environments? Do you decide that this week shall be AD900X week and next week will be X1 week? Conversely, what would make you be unwilling to listen to a particular pair when you otherwise are willing to give time to your entire harem of headphones?




I normally go after headphones that compliment each other rather then try and take over for them. The TDK ST750 & the Philip L1 for example. The ST750's seem to be bright. They're placing a lot more emphasis on the Mids and Highs. The Philip L1's are a darker headphone and they have great bass impact. One thing that tends to be consistent with my choices are sound stage. I like a larger sound stages. The ST750 has one of the best sound stages I've heard for a closed headphone... (probably due to the leaking) and the Philip L1's are semi open. Sometimes I like to cover the ventilation on the L1's to give it a more intimate sound.

When I'm listening to classical I probably won't be grabbing the L1's but instead the ST750's or even a pair of my IEM. When it comes to IEMs I just love how one single detail, no matter how small, can change the sound completely. My Vsonic VSD1's are a dark warm headphone, while my Gratitude's are a brighter warm. The IM70's are right smack in the middle of both of them and highly likely to put them out of commission. It has such nice... well... everything. When it comes to IEMs I tend to like the mid foward, lean bass kind-of sound. The VSD1's work extremely well with songs that are more laid back and need a little more width. The Gratitude's remind me of an old Jukebox and sound best with swing and high energy jazz. The IM70's just blow everything I throw at it out of the water. Though my testing is still limited to peaks here and there while my fiancee isn't looking.

On that note; I tried out the ST750's built in amplifier and I have to say, without a doubt, I am extremely impressed with it. I normally hate battery functions on gimmick phones, but the amplifier isn't anything like the Beat's or Denon (IIRC) amps. It doesn't just boost the bass to an absurd degree. In fact it functions pretty much like a normal amp would. If anything I think the headphones are lacking in bass. They're very mid-centric and offer an absurd level of clarity.


----------



## nick n

you saw this right, ready for your impressions right there ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.head-fi.org/t/689500/brief-impressions-of-the-tdk-st750-headphones


----------



## Grayson73

I picked up some used IEMs, TDK BA200 for $70 and VSonic GR07 MK2 for $72.  Comparing them and the Gratitudes, I'm finding that they are pretty close in terms of SQ, but so far, I'm finding the GR07 MK2 have the most resolution and detail.  However, they are just a tad bass light for me.
  
 Will burn them in and do some more comparing.  It's getting tough to figure out which I like best since they seem to be in the same class.  I'm beginning to wonder whether the gains as I go up in price are going to be minimal.  Not finding a night and day difference between the three so far.


----------



## 7S Cameron

hatefulsandwich said:


> I marvel at how people manage to give their multiple sets decent head-time. If I buy something and find I prefer its sound to what I owned before, that previous purchase just lands up collecting dust. Since I got my MS1s, I don't care for the JVC S500s. I tried listening to them again quite recently and just thought, "Blegh". I certainly couldn't be bothered with my Brainwavz R1s after I got the UM3X.
> 
> I know there are different sound signatures that can land up suiting different styles of music and different headphones allow you to appreciate the same songs in different ways. I dont know if that's just too much effort for me or what. I'll often sit and make comparisons like, "Man, the mids of this pair suck compared to my other pair. Why am I even listening to this?"
> 
> I dunno, it just interests me what others' takes on this are. Do most people like different headphones for different genres, or is it different activities and/or environments? Do you decide that this week shall be AD900X week and next week will be X1 week? Conversely, what would make you be unwilling to listen to a particular pair when you otherwise are willing to give time to your entire harem of headphones?



I'm the same way. Ever since I got my Gratitudes I only use my AD900X for movies and gaming. Now, if you want to appreciate your other headphones you have to listen to them for a bit and get re-aquainted to the sound signature. When you're used to one sound and you throw another pair of headphones on they don't sound as good.


----------



## Vain III

nick n said:


> you saw this right, ready for your impressions right there ....h34r:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/689500/brief-impressions-of-the-tdk-st750-headphones




I actually did see that thread. Which is what promoted me to head out to my Ross to look for the box.


----------



## jwong

I wonder if the IM50 or IM70 are a big step up from the Gratitudes. That would be the only real reason for me to order a set.


----------



## Vain III

jwong said:


> I wonder if the IM50 or IM70 are a big step up from the Gratitudes. That would be the only real reason for me to order a set.




I want to say yes, but I know that it wouldn't be entirely accurate as the Gratitude's are a completely different type of sound. The Gratitude's are colored and thick. While the IM70's seem to be a true neutral that might, maybe, be leaning toward warm. The Gratitude's are not mid-centric. Mids are bland but not recessed on the Gratitude's, but the IM70 is the complete opposite. Mid's are the bread and butter of the headphone. The bass is also different on both headphones. The IM70's have a very punchy mid-bass but can also go way down deep. While the Gratitude's are sort of mellow when it comes to bass depth, but they have some of the best mid-bass I've heard in a pair of headphones. The highs on the IM70 are very sparkly. They're slightly forward and I would put them right behind the mid-range. In fact all the frequencies are so close together that it makes it sound like a very full and powerful balanced IEM.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> I want to say yes, but I know that it wouldn't be entirely accurate as the Gratitude's are a completely different type of sound. The Gratitude's are colored and thick. While the IM70's seem to be a true neutral that might, maybe, be leaning toward warm. The Gratitude's are not mid-centric. Mids are bland but not recessed on the Gratitude's, but the IM70 is the complete opposite. Mid's are the bread and butter of the headphone. The bass is also different on both headphones. The IM70's have a very punchy mid-bass but can also go way down deep. While the Gratitude's are sort of mellow when it comes to bass depth, but they have some of the best mid-bass I've heard in a pair of headphones. The highs on the IM70 are very sparkly. They're slightly forward and I would put them right behind the mid-range. In fact all the frequencies are so close together that it makes it sound like a very full and powerful balanced IEM.


 





 We hear the IM70 the same! The highs are just shy of being harsh. What a great full-sounding bang-for-the buck IEM. It makes me want to hear the IM04, but I can't throw out $500 for for a 4-BA universal. Just can't do it.


----------



## EuphonicArin

when I try to give balanced of time to each of my phones, I try to rotate whenever I listen to a new ost or when I want to start a music listening session,
 Right now my rotation looks like:
 Dt250->Hd439->Hp700->sextett-> WS99->grado->srh440


----------



## waynes world

hatefulsandwich said:


> I dunno, it just interests me what others' takes on this are. Do most people like different headphones for different genres, or is it different activities and/or environments? Do you decide that this week shall be AD900X week and next week will be X1 week? Conversely, what would make you be unwilling to listen to a particular pair when you otherwise are willing to give time to your entire harem of headphones?


 
  
 Sometimes I listen to my $25 sportapro (drivers on parts express headband) and wonder why I have anything else lol.
  
 But, having a few headphones helps relieve my auditory adhd. I do enjoy mixing up the sounds now and then. And certain headphones sound better with certain genres. Some are more mid-centric, others more v-shaped, others with more clarity, others with more bass etc. Some are more portable versus more comfortable. Some iems are more comfortable for laying down with, some offer better isolation for the gym etc etc.
  
 So I enjoy them all. But, I do envy those who just stick with one pair of iem's or headphones, and it makes me wonder if getting a top of the line killer pair would allow me to get rid of them all.
  
 Nah... auditory adhd would still kick in, and the hobby would then just become that much more expensive!


----------



## doctorjazz

Same here, I do rotate headphones I listen to...may lean towards one for a while, but then I start to look for things I haven't heard for a while and play them. It's fun imo. Pretty much random, I know certain headphones may work better with certain genres, but I can't be bothered and pretty much just reach into the bunch. Been thinking about a really good iem or headphone, see if it makes having others unnecessary, but, like Wayne, I'm afraid it will just make me want and buy at a much higher price level.


----------



## doctorjazz

For those looking for free downloads-WNYC (NY radio) is having downloads each day until the 24th, courtesy of the Soundcheck program. They are 1 song, generally by known artists recorded live in the WNYC studio, MP3, not high resolution, but not commercially available, each one only available for download 1 day. Missed some already, today is Bobby McFerrin...just downloaded it, really cool version of "The Battle of Jericho"
  
http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/12-days-soundcheck-bobby-mcferrin/


----------



## doctorjazz

Oh, no, another 20 hour stretch and NO POST!!!!! OK, have to commend on the KEF M200...been in fairly heavy rotation past 2 days, these are the real deal!!!! Remind me of the Martin Logan Mikros 90, great, open wide soundstage, terriffic detailing, nice silence/space between instruments, bass that doesn't overwhelm in quantity, but the quality is fabulous. Was listening to some Petra Haden/Bill Frisell/Paul Motion, acoustic bass really round, rich, very well done. (On the down side-tried the mike for phone call, worked poorly. Not usually my main focus for these things, and certainly have other phones with mikes that work better, but just sayin...)


----------



## waynes world

^ Nice Doc! Which tips are you using?


----------



## doctorjazz

Also, time for best of lists, this is the first I've seen so far. NPR 50 Favorite albums 2013
http://www.npr.org/blogs/bestmusic2013/2013/12/10/249243871/npr-musics-50-favorite-albums-of-2013?hq_e=el&hq_m=2379292&hq_l=2&hq_v=038236e6ef


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> ^ Nice Doc! Which tips are you using?


 
  
 Tried Comply, others, would up doing the best with the large tips included with the KEF's. Didn't expect good fit, I'm generally difficult to fit, these have the odd shape with the ear hooks (some others have this), shallow fit iems give me problems, had a pretty easy time with these and really like them.


----------



## doctorjazz

oops, double post, computer hiccup...


----------



## BenF

I have received the Yamaha a couple of days ago.
  
 HPH200 has very airy sound, which ironically is its main disadvantage.
 It's like the sound is coming from further away, as if somebody pulled the headphones back a little bit.
 Because of this, there is no intimacy, vocals sound artificial.
 Mid-bass is boomy, sub-bass non-existent - just as its FR graph would suggest:
  

  
 Disappointing to say the least.
  
 Currently my portable's ranking:
 JVC HA-S680 > JVC HA-S400 >= Audio Technica ATH-ES700 > Yamaha HPH-200


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Tried Comply, others, would up doing the best with the large tips included with the KEF's. Didn't expect good fit, I'm generally difficult to fit, these have the odd shape with the ear hooks (some others have this), shallow fit iems give me problems, had a pretty easy time with these and really like them.


 
  
 Interesting. Couldn't get a seal with the large stock tips. A righteous dude sent me some tips to try (based on ericp10's excellent recommendations), and both the UE TF10  and the Comply Ts500 tips are working great for me with the M200's. So much so, that I can see what all of the M200 fuss is about... sounding 'friggin awesome!


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> I have received the Yamaha a couple of days ago.
> 
> HPH200 has very airy sound, which ironically is its main disadvantage.
> It's like the sound is coming from further away, as if somebody pulled the headphones back a little bit.
> ...


 
 Some of that sounds like my general problem with open headphones, which generally are "arier", have wide soundstage, but the "airiness" diffuses instrumental timbers. The Yamaha have some of this to my ears, but the drive and excitement they generate make up for it to me. (I expected to dislike them, would up a fan)


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this what you were looking for? What can you tell me about the headphones/mods?
> ...



 


So, you thought this was just going away, huh? Heh Heh HEh!!! Willing to come clean yet, huh, huh, huh??!!!! (still not ready to die for it, though...)


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Some of that sounds like my general problem with open headphones, which generally are "arier", have wide soundstage, but the "airiness" diffuses instrumental timbers. The Yamaha have some of this to my ears, but the drive and excitement they generate make up for it to me. (I expected to dislike them, would up a fan)


 

 HE-400 and AD900X don't sound like they are playing far from the ear, HPH-200 does.
 It reproduces the music OK, but because it sounds so distant, I can't get emotionally connected.
 And after getting used to S680 and HE-400 bass, I just can't compromise on the muddiness anymore.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Interesting. Couldn't get a seal with the large stock tips. A righteous dude sent me some tips to try (based on ericp10's excellent recommendations), and both the UE TF10  and the Comply Ts500 tips are working great for me with the M200's. So much so, that I can see what all of the M200 fuss is about... sounding 'friggin awesome!




Hear, hear! The ue900 tip recommendations and to 10 do it justice! The bass opened up for me and am revisiting of game music that had a lot of bass I enjoyed. That doesn't end there as my Jpop collection has been revisited, and one of the most energetic music I have works awesomely with the kefs. Most of my hip hop collection works dang well with it as well. Haven't tried classical or orchestra though...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> *Some of that sounds like my general problem with open headphones, *which generally are "arier", have wide soundstage, but the "airiness" diffuses instrumental timbers. The Yamaha have some of this to my ears, but the drive and excitement they generate make up for it to me. (I expected to dislike them, would up a fan)


 
  
 Have you heard the X1's? Great bass for open phones. Here's the measurements:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsFidelioX1.pdf
  
 The bass does start dropping off, but only below 60Hz. Timbre is not bad at all. Mids a bit further back, but not recessed. Nice.
  


doctorjazz said:


> So, you thought this was just going away, huh? Heh Heh HEh!!! Willing to come clean yet, huh, huh, huh??!!!! (still not ready to die for it, though...)


  

 Lol! My T50RP's are in transit to the master modster him/herself. He/she should be getting them around Dec17/13. When it is that said master modster will be able to get the MONTSTER T50RP MODS completed is yet to be determined (holidays and all you know). Once I receive them and have given them the waynes world approval of epicness, then, and only then, all will be divulged!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Hear, hear! The ue900 tip recommendations and to 10 do it justice! The bass opened up for me and am revisiting of game music that had a lot of bass I enjoyed. That doesn't end there as my Jpop collection has been revisited, and one of the most energetic music I have works awesomely with the kefs. Most of my hip hop collection works dang well with it as well. Haven't tried classical or orchestra though...


 
  
 Awesome. I'm gonna have to source some of those UE900 tips then.
  
 You gotta get the the proper seal with the M200's. Without = mucho sadness. Good seal = epicness. The bass, mids and highs are so wonderfully balanced and full sounding with a lovely timbre, and without being fatiguing at all. Just a joy to listen to for extended periods.


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> Lol! My T50RP's are in transit to the master modster him/herself. He/she should be getting them around Dec17/13. When it is that said master modster will be able to get the MONTSTER T50RP MODS completed is yet to be determined (holidays and all you know). Once I receive them and have given them the waynes world approval of epicness, then, and only then, all will be divulged! :veryevil:




Why not mod them yourself? I thought they were fairly simple to mod.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> *Awesome. I'm gonna have to source some of those UE900 tips then.*
> 
> You gotta get the the proper seal with the M200's. Without = mucho sadness. Good seal = epicness. The bass, mids and highs are so wonderfully balanced and full sounding with a lovely timbre, and without being fatiguing at all. Just a joy to listen to for extended periods.


 
 Not only are the ue900s comfy, they look pretty badass with the grey color on the kefs. A silver, black earphone with grey on the nozzle makes it look pretty cool looking. Though it is more of a transparent grey. That is also the reason I posted, lol. The tips are comfy and are great for a seal. I don't know if it varies from person to person though, but some headfiers did recommend these tips, and I am happy they did. It made me realize how much of a...
  

 the stock tips were. 
  
 I concur with your interpretation of the m200's SQ. The mids are somewhat similar to the ck10's smooth sound signature, but also have that crispy sound from the ckn70s that I so enjoy. The exception is that it isn't as crisp and nowhere near silibant of the ckn70's mids, and no where near silibant of the ck10's highs either. Well, I don't actually hear silibance on the ck10's, but I used to. The timbre is similar to the re262s as well, though the re's are still a bit, a tiny bit better. I might sell it though, as it is not night and day difference.


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Why not mod them yourself? I thought they were fairly simple to mod.


 
  
Well, I'm not much of a modster, and from what I am seeing, there's a fair bit to it  and a lot of trial and error. So this time anyway I'm gonna leave it up to the expert. Maybe down the road though I will try my hand at it.


----------



## nehcrow

Whos the master modder you speak of Wayne? 
Is it MrSpeakers? If so prepare yourself, dat bass! :O


----------



## 1ofamillion

I am loving the HPH-200, but my only complaint about them so far is the sibliance. Maybe I am just used to the signature of the S500s, but it only happens on poorly recorded songs. Still have them glued to my head


----------



## dcloko

*Sony MDR-XB90ex or Philips Fidelio S2? *


----------



## getclikinagas

dcloko said:


> *Sony MDR-XB90ex or Philips Fidelio S2? *


 
  
 XB90EX is bass oriented, Fidelio S2 is relatively balanced.
 Of the two, the S2 is the better overall performer. Although the semi open design of the S2 means it won't isolate as well.


----------



## dcloko

getclikinagas said:


> XB90EX is bass oriented, Fidelio S2 is relatively balanced.
> Of the two, the S2 is the better overall performer. Although the semi open design of the S2 means it won't isolate as well.


 
  
  


dcloko said:


> *Sony MDR-XB90ex or Philips Fidelio S2? *


 
  
 Ok, thanks! Which would you choose?


----------



## Shawn71

dcloko said:


> Ok, thanks! Which would you choose?


 
 Well, It's all personal preference. If Bass is what you need, Sony is the answer and S2 is a balanced, so 2 different sound sigs....you need to figure out your budget IEMs,Pros and cons etc.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you are bass-head, into EDM,Trance,Electronic,Dub-step XB90EX fills the slot other than that S2 is your choice, of these 2.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

>


 
  


1ofamillion said:


> I am loving the HPH-200, but my only complaint about them so far is the sibliance. Maybe I am just used to the signature of the S500s, but it only happens on poorly recorded songs. Still have them glued to my head


 
 i know, its a problem.  my housemates have to pry them off me to talk with me at the dinner table. they are definitely addictive.  well poor tracks sound poor but most tracks sound glorious  listening to old stuff over again to hear new musical landscapes!


----------



## dcloko

drbluenewmexico said:


> i know, its a problem.  my housemates have to pry them off me to talk with me at the dinner table. they are definitely addictive.  well poor tracks sound poor but most tracks sound glorious  listening to old stuff over again to hear new musical landscapes!


 
  
 Ok, thank you. Any other suggestion oh in ear headphone above $150?


----------



## 7S Cameron

dcloko said:


> Ok, thank you. Any other suggestion oh in ear headphone above $150?



KEF M200


----------



## kahaluu

+1. KEF M200


----------



## d marc0

dcloko said:


> Ok, thank you. Any other suggestion oh in ear headphone above $150?




Dunu Dn-1000


----------



## waynes world

dcloko said:


> Ok, thank you. Any other suggestion oh in ear headphone above $150?


 
  
 M200 for sure (assuming you can get a good fit and seal).
  
 DN1000 I have heard lots of good things about, so they would probably be a safe bet.
  
 I know you said "above $150", but the VSD1LE's are pretty darned good for approx $70 (similar signature to the M200's). And the VSD1's or VSD1S's for $45 are very good as well.


----------



## bhazard

The new Xiaomi Pistons, upgraded version:
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 These have a Beryllium Diaphragm, which is unheard of for a $20 IEM. If you don't know, large Beryllium Diaphragms used in compression drivers usually cost around $2,000+, and TAD uses them in their highest end speaker.


----------



## Don Lehrer

bhazard said:


> The new Xiaomi Pistons, upgraded version:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> These have a Beryllium Diaphragm, which is unheard of for a $20 IEM. If you don't know, large Beryllium Diaphragms used in compression drivers usually cost around $2,000+, and TAD uses them in their highest end speaker.


 
  
 I think those look great and are quite interesting, have you tested those?? That name tells me nothing


----------



## bhazard

don lehrer said:


> I think those look great and are quite interesting, have you tested those?? That name tells me nothing


 
  
 I have them on the way. The original version was supposedly very good.
  
 Xiaomi is the biggest smartphone maker in China. So big, that one of the top guys for Android (Hugo Barra) left Google to run Xiaomi.
  
 Xiaomi is also responsible for MIUI, a very popular Android ROM for smartphones.


----------



## esteebin

bhazard said:


> The new Xiaomi Pistons, upgraded version:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> These have a Beryllium Diaphragm, which is unheard of for a $20 IEM. If you don't know, large Beryllium Diaphragms used in compression drivers usually cost around $2,000+, and TAD uses them in their highest end speaker.


 
  
  


bhazard said:


> I have them on the way. The original version was supposedly very good.
> 
> Xiaomi is the biggest smartphone maker in China. So big, that one of the top guys for Android (Hugo Barra) left Google to run Xiaomi.
> 
> Xiaomi is also responsible for MIUI, a very popular Android ROM for smartphones.


 
  
 Looking forward to your impressions. These look interesting and affordable.


----------



## Don Lehrer

esteebin said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. These look interesting and affordable.


 
 +1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> I have them on the way. The original version was supposedly very good.
> 
> Xiaomi is the biggest smartphone maker in China. So big, that one of the top guys for Android (Hugo Barra) left Google to run Xiaomi.
> 
> Xiaomi is also responsible for MIUI, a very popular Android ROM for smartphones.


 
 Xiaomi makes earphones now? I own a Xiaomi Box and have it on my desk, and am planning to get a Xiaomi TV for the home theatre. The Xiaomi 3 is also an extrememly fast phone. This is really good news, IMHO.


----------



## esteebin

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/345
  
 According to bhazard, those xiaomi pistons are on sale for 2 days...waiting for his impressions means possibly missing on the sale...I might just pull the trigger at ~$26 for the free shipping (up to 40 days, no tracking and insurance)...


----------



## Shawn71

Quote:


getclikinagas said:


> XB90EX is bass oriented, Fidelio S2 is relatively balanced.
> Of the two, the S2 is the better overall performer. Although the semi open design of the S2 means it won't isolate as well.


 
  
  
 Quote:


dcloko said:


> Ok, thanks! Which would you choose?


 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> Well, It's all personal preference. If Bass is what you need, Sony is the answer and S2 is a balanced, so 2 different sound sigs....you need to figure out your budget IEMs,Pros and cons etc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> i know, its a problem.  my housemates have to pry them off me to talk with me at the dinner table. they are definitely addictive.  well poor tracks sound poor but most tracks sound glorious  listening to old stuff over again to hear new musical landscapes!


 


dcloko said:


> Ok, thank you. Any other suggestion oh in ear headphone above $150?


 
  
 Above $150? or below that?
 What are you looking? an IEM or an headphone? OR Both? By looking at your postings, I'm guessing in-ear-monitor(IEM)/canal earphone is what you are looking into......that way it's easy for us to throw in some hints.
  
 Like other head-fiers replied, all those are excellent......especially Vsonic's VSD1 series and Dunu 1000 are king in their own category with PtoP.
  
 feel free for any clarification,if needed.


----------



## Shawn71

esteebin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/345
> 
> According to bhazard, those xiaomi pistons are on sale for 2 days...waiting for his impressions means possibly missing on the sale...I might just pull the trigger at ~$26 for the free shipping (up to 40 days, no tracking and insurance)...


 

 Hmmmm...........I'm triggering mine in a day or 2 upon seeing your posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. btw, I get it for $23.99.


----------



## esteebin

shawn71 said:


> Hmmmm...........I'm triggering mine in a day or 2 upon seeing your posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The insurance adds $2. I pulled the trigger but with registered mail (+$8) and insurance (+$2). Brings it to $33.99
 That way I can track it.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> I have them on the way. The original version was supposedly very good.
> 
> Xiaomi is the biggest smartphone maker in China. So big, that one of the top guys for Android (Hugo Barra) left Google to run Xiaomi.
> 
> Xiaomi is also responsible for MIUI, a very popular Android ROM for smartphones.


 
 that's interesting to know and i'm tempted, ordering mine because of ur little insight about the company,Beryllium diaphragm and user Esteebin! .....TY


----------



## Shawn71

esteebin said:


> The insurance adds $2. I pulled the trigger but with registered mail (+$8) and insurance (+$2). Brings it to $33.99
> That way I can track it.


 

 $2 is fine......but with $33 is it really worth....my question now. And with that $2 insurance we can claim right?,in an unlikely event if we don't receive the item at all? or $2 insurance is best/applicable only with tracking?


----------



## Shawn71

oh boy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's another one "Music partner brown" version besides updated one and basic piston version...
  
 http://www.ibuygou.com/catalog/?lid=&keywords=xiaomi%20piston


----------



## esteebin

shawn71 said:


> $2 is fine......but with $33 is it really worth....my question now. And with that $2 insurance we can claim right?,in an unlikely event if we don't receive the item at all? or $2 insurance is best/applicable only with tracking?


 
  
 This is what it says about the insurance, it can be applied to the free, untracked shipping:
If parcel is lost then you are entitled to a *partial refund* of maximum up to 100$.( Shipping charges is excluded )​ Does this mean I might not get the full $23.99 if lost? I dunno.
  
 It's really up to the individual if peace of mind is worth the extra $$.


----------



## Shawn71

esteebin said:


> This is what it says about the insurance, it can be applied to the free, untracked shipping:
> If parcel is lost then you are entitled to a *partial refund* of maximum up to 100$.( Shipping charges is excluded )​ Does this mean I might not get the full $23.99 if lost? I dunno.
> 
> It's really up to the individual if peace of mind is worth the extra $$.


 

 Well, I tried adding $2 insurance w/o paid shipping service and it accepted. so it implies for both services......$8 shipping is for speedy delivery. If it's FedEX for that $8, I would happily pay, as it's like 2-3 days transit door-door from HK.


----------



## gikigill

Just ordered these:
  
 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1960846098/decibullz-easy-and-affordable-custom-molded-earpho


----------



## 7S Cameron

gikigill said:


> Just ordered these:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1960846098/decibullz-easy-and-affordable-custom-molded-earpho


 
 I wonder if those would fit on the Gratitudes. Just the thought of it is orgasmic...


----------



## gikigill

Luckily I have the Gratitudes too


----------



## dcloko

shawn71 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> i know, its a problem.  my housemates have to pry them off me to talk with me at the dinner table. they are definitely addictive.  well poor tracks sound poor but most tracks sound glorious  listening to old stuff over again to hear new musical landscapes!


 
  
 Oh, Im really sorry. I want to say *BELOW $150*! (_sorry for the bad English_). Im looking for *IEM*.Another observation: I need to buy on Ebay, I am not from US.
 Again, thanks for the answer. (+1).


----------



## Shawn71

dcloko said:


> Oh, Im really sorry. I want to say *BELOW $150*! (_sorry for the bad English_). Im looking for *IEM*.Another observation: I need to buy on Ebay, I am not from US.
> Again, thanks for the answer. (+1).


 
 Ok.here are some.........good luck. there are more models but this is enough for you to kickstart and to avoid confusion.
  
 sub $150: Vsonic GR07 Mk II classic edition-$119.(all rounder)
 sub $100: MoE SS01-$59 (Dual driver),VSD1LE,SunRise Xcape/Xcited($65-$75)
 sub $50  : Vsonic VSD1/S ($42-$47)
  
 all above models can be bought from the below trusted site/seller ,they offer WW shipping.
  
 http://penonaudio.com
 ebay.com seller: bigbargainonline


----------



## dcloko

shawn71 said:


> Ok.here are some.........good luck. there are more models but this is enough for you to kickstart and to avoid confusion.
> 
> sub $150: Vsonic GR07 Mk II classic edition-$119.(all rounder)
> sub $100: MoE SS01-$59 (Dual driver),VSD1LE,SunRise Xcape/Xcited($65-$75)
> ...


 
  
 Very thank you!! Excelent nice tips!! 
  
 Another dumb question:
  
 - Are they betters than Beats Tour (in bass) or Philips Fidelio S2?


----------



## dcloko

shawn71 said:


> Ok.here are some.........good luck. there are more models but this is enough for you to kickstart and to avoid confusion.
> 
> sub $150: Vsonic GR07 Mk II classic edition-$119.(all rounder)
> sub $100: MoE SS01-$59 (Dual driver),VSD1LE,SunRise Xcape/Xcited($65-$75)
> ...


 
  
 Ok! Great tips and penoaudio.com looks really great!
 Now, another dumb question:
  
 - Are they better than Beats Tour (bass) or Phlips Fidelio S2?


----------



## Shawn71

dcloko said:


> Ok! Great tips and penoaudio.com looks really great!
> Now, another dumb question:
> 
> - Are they better than Beats Tour (bass) or Phlips Fidelio S2?


 

 Sorry this is not the right place to know about beats, and GR07 is an all-rounder like I mentioned earlier.


----------



## ericp10

esteebin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/345
> 
> According to bhazard, those xiaomi pistons are on sale for 2 days...waiting for his impressions means possibly missing on the sale...I might just pull the trigger at ~$26 for the free shipping (up to 40 days, no tracking and insurance)...


 
  
  
 I ordered one.


----------



## ericp10

Found the XBA-H3 for about $300 out of Japan fellas, so I bit. Should have them next week with first impressions.


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> Found the XBA-H3 for about $300 out of Japan fellas, so I bit. Should have them next week with first impressions.


 
 Looking forward to what you have to say. Those H3's look very appealing.


----------



## ericp10

Oh. so bargainsonline fought me and wanted to give me an exchange on the AX-60 after it shocked me twice and the right side went completely out. I barely had it over two months (and only listened to it about five or six times). I wanted a refund, but they were like if you don't return it in 14 days no refund. So we went to war on ebay.com. I won by escalating it in the Resolution Center! I'll get my full refund once they receive their IEM back (which I sent back with everything on Monday). Now, I bought the Dunu DN-1000 from the same online dealer and I haven't had any problems with it (luckily Dunu stated it would back those of us who bought from this dealer for one year if you purchased during a certain time frame), but I just wanted you to know what you might face if you feel that you're due a refund from this ebay seller. My opnion of this online store is mixed at this point. I'm not sure if it's really an authorized dealer for many of the products it sells.


----------



## Vain III

Shipping the Gratitude's to my little youngest brother. In the end I think they're just to warm and coloured for me. Still amazing bang-for-buck.


----------



## gikigill

I have been using them with the Arrow 4G. No warmness at all.


----------



## 7S Cameron

gikigill said:


> I have been using them with the Arrow 4G. No warmness at all.


 
 I definitely think they're warm, but in more of a natural than muddy way.


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericp10 said:


> Found the XBA-H3 for about $300 out of Japan fellas, so I bit. Should have them next week with first impressions.


 
  
 Please do share your thoughts, I would like to know more about them and how they compare to other IEMs, thanks


----------



## gikigill

7s cameron said:


> I definitely think they're warm, but in more of a natural than muddy way.




Yep, no muddiness at all but definitely a warm earphone.


----------



## Vain III

gikigill said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely think they're warm, but in more of a natural than muddy way.
> ...




Yeah, I didn't mean muddy at all when I said warm. I meant coloured. As in the sound is just right of neutral. I use to think these were a neutral headphone and then I heard some truly neutral headphones. They're almost neutral but they do have that warmth to them.


----------



## nick n

ericp10 said:


> Oh. so bargainsonline fought me and wanted to give me an exchange on the AX-60 after it shocked me twice and the right side went completely out. I barely had it over two months (and only listened to it about five or six times). I wanted a refund, but they were like if you don't return it in 14 days no refund. So we went to war on ebay.com. I won by escalating it in the Resolution Center! I'll get my full refund once they receive their IEM back (which I sent back with everything on Monday). Now, I bought the Dunu DN-1000 from the same online dealer and I haven't had any problems with it (luckily Dunu stated it would back those of us who bought from this dealer for one year if you purchased during a certain time frame), but I just wanted you to know what you might face if you feel that you're due a refund from this ebay seller. My opnion of this online store is mixed at this point. I'm not sure if it's really an authorized dealer for many of the products it sells.


 

 eric thanks for posting that.


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean muddy at all when I said warm. I meant coloured. As in the sound is just right of neutral. I use to think these were a neutral headphone *and then I heard some truly neutral headphones*. They're almost neutral but they do have that warmth to them.


 
  
 Pray tell!


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I didn't mean muddy at all when I said warm. I meant coloured. As in the sound is just right of neutral. I use to think these were a neutral headphone *and then I heard some truly neutral headphones*. They're almost neutral but they do have that warmth to them.
> ...




Maybe the word "truly" shouldn't have been used here but I've heard HD600 (borrowed), Edifier 850 (Tested for a few weeks and now I'm buying a set), the ST750 is also pretty neutral. The IM70 is a dynamic neutral. All of these really make me realize that the gratitude's are coloured. Actually, just based on the IM70's alone, it makes the Gratitude's sound almost bloated.


----------



## doctorjazz

http://soundcheck.wnyc.org/story/12-days-soundcheck-lone-bellow/
  
 Another nice free download, Soundcheck/WNYC, live in the Soundcheck studio, The Lone Bellow, roots/gospel feel, worthwhile imo (hey, it's free, can always delete it of you don'e dig it)


----------



## Vain III

Everyone likes to talk about the TR50P, but has anyone heard the Fostex TH-7BB? There seems to only be a few reviews of it floating around.


----------



## DannyBai

Just picked this gadget up this week and for those who use an iPhone 5 or later for on the go, the AK10 sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## fnkcow

dannybai said:


> Just picked this gadget up this week and for those who use an iPhone 5 or later for on the go, the AK10 sounds absolutely wonderful.


 
 Wow! Looks great! Is it comparable with QuickStep / UHA6S / C5?


----------



## 7S Cameron

vain iii said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean muddy at all when I said warm. I meant coloured. As in the sound is just right of neutral. I use to think these were a neutral headphone and then I heard some truly neutral headphones. They're almost neutral but they do have that warmth to them.


 
 These Gratitudes are the most 'real' sounding headphones I've ever heard. That little bit of added warmth and color make them sound more natural to me.


----------



## Vain III

7s cameron said:


> These Gratitudes are the most 'real' sounding headphones I've ever heard. That little bit of added warmth and color make them sound more natural to me.




Different sounds for different ears. Isn't that what makes our hobby so grand?


----------



## 7S Cameron

vain iii said:


> Different sounds for different ears. Isn't that what makes our hobby so grand?


 
 Yeah it's crazy


----------



## DannyBai

fnkcow said:


> Wow! Looks great! Is it comparable with QuickStep / UHA6S / C5?



Not sure its in that level. 2Step might be one of the best portable amps I've heard and UHA6 is there too. AK10 sounds warmer, lush midrange and spacious. Doesn't have that dynamic punch of the other two but still sounds quite good for a little unit. No gain switches and doesn't have the power of the other two either but still very sufficient.


----------



## Don Lehrer

vain iii said:


> Different sounds for different ears. Isn't that what makes our hobby so grand?


 
  
  
 And I thought it was all about collections of different gears for the same purpose and upgraditis


----------



## doctorjazz

gikigill said:


> Just ordered these:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1960846098/decibullz-easy-and-affordable-custom-molded-earpho


 
 I bit on this-if it works, will be great for those of us with mutant ears!!! (think we won't find out until next summer, though


----------



## jekostas

doctorjazz said:


> I bit on this-if it works, will be great for those of us with mutant ears!!! (think we won't find out until next summer, though


 
  
 You can already get a kit from that company that lets you create a set of moulds that snaps on to existing IEMs.


----------



## sfwalcer

*Love At First Ring: Two Weeks Journey With a Telephone Receiver, Aurisonics ASG 2.*
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



          =      ASG 2:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        


  
                                                                                          
            
 Let me start this write-up with some hyperbole, because these ASG 2s are the most refined sounding set of IEMs I have heard to date.
  
 Here is my illustrious in-ears gear history: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ​ IEMs: MEElectronics M9< TDK MT-300 < Tt isurus < monoprice iem< Brainwavz beta v2 < JVC HA-FX101< Sennheiser CX250< Apple earpods< JVC HA-FX40 < RHA MA-350 = Philips SHE5105< JVC HA-FX3X< Corecool V2 = ATH CKS77X< JVC HA-FXD70< Phillips SHE9700< Sony MH1C < ATH CKN70< VSonic VC02 = JVC HA-FXD80 < VSonic VSD1 = Sony XB90EX = Zero Audio Basso < JVC FXZ200 < Sony XBA3 < VSonic GR07 BE ~ VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) = ATH CKS1000 <~ KEF M200
  
​  *All listening was done with the Ortofon clear tips at this point for a very good reason as you'll later find out. *


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
 The sparkly lush mids was what jumped out at me when I listened to these ASG 2s for the first time. There is just this sparkle to their presentation which makes everything sound so refined, though I am not 100 percent certain that this can be entirely attributed to the lushness/ forwardness of their mid range but the sparkliness of the sound signature is one of the traits I love about these ASG 2s. From personal experience the only IEM that also have such sparkly lush mids was the JVC FXD 70s, but those Carbon Nanotube micro driver IEMs lacked the spaciousness and stage these ASG 2 has. Also those JVC FXD 70s were really fatiguing due to their overly lush and forward mids along with a really bright, harsh and sibilant treble. So despite their similarities in the mids, these ASG 2s won't "sparkle your ears out like" a lot of the Carbon Nanotube IEMs because they are never bright, harsh or sibilant, hence combined with a much larger soundstage makes them much more spacious and 3D sounding than the more closed in presentation JVC FXD 70s. These ASG 2s also has a very natural and realistic timbre compared to the more artificial, almost metallic sound of the JVC FXD 70s. This is probably due to the Balanced Armature and Dynamic hybrid driver design of the ASG 2s which helps to negate the more artificial sound signature/ metallic treble that many BA IEMs seems to be affected by such as Sony's XBA 3s. As I have stated the lush sparkly mids is the high light of these ASG 2s but the treble has pretty decent quality and quantity as well. Highs seems to be there without being overly extended nor overly recessed, so I would say they are just present. Therefore, these ASG 2 can be listened at pretty high volumes for prolonged sessions and one would have zero problems due to their non-fatiguing nature.
  
 The bass of these ASG 2s is mostly focused on the mid bass regions, but sub bass quality and extension is satisfactory though it would have been better if the mid to sub bass ratio was more balanced. I was tempted to try the bass ports out but never bothered because at their current setting the bass quantity/quality was perfect for me so I can not imagine these ASG 2s with even more bass added to their overall presentation. Many people seem to take issue if there is a mid bass hump in the sonic spectrum, but for me these ASG 2s have pretty good quality as well as quantity even though it is mid-bass centric. In fact their mid bass have fantastic slam and can sound pretty explosive when called for because it is big, fast and hard hitting which gives a good sense of weight, depth as well as texture to the musical notes without being overly powerful, thick or sounding congested. They are by no means "muddy" sounding as some have suggested. These ASG 2s have too much sparkle, instrument separation/ layering, clarity, transparency, micro details, lushness in the mids to be ever considered as "muddy." All these wonderful attributes are then enveloped by very 3D, out of your head presentation but yet has a intimacy to their sound as well because it is not overly wide or deep that the music gets lost within it. Sure they have a mid bass hump but it is a mid bass emphasis done right which hardly bleeds into the rest of the sonic spectrum.
  
 So far these ASG 2s seem to have pretty good bass and amazing mids but what about the treble???
  
 Below is the reason why I have not yet mentioned the treble of these ASG 2s....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Impressions with single flange stock black tips:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
 For a total of half a week, all my listening sessions were done with the aftermarket Ortofon clear tips, so I decided to tip roll these back to their stock single flange medium tips to see how they fare. Lo and behold, I then realized what all the controversy was all about regarding these ASG 2s. Not only did the generic stock tips felt and looked cheap, they seem to make these ASG 2s sound more dull and flat as well. There was not only an immediate and noticeable decrease in the sparkliness of the presentation but clarity as well. It is akin to a can of opened soda that has lost all its fizz due to sitting out for too long. What I also noticed besides the overall down grade in the refinement was that the stock tips were extremely wide in bore. The stock tips opening as you can see in the picture above fits around the very edges of the clear plastic nozzle, which is already extremely wide in itself. I came to the conclusion that the ultra wide bore of the stock tips when compared to the less wide Ortofon clear tips, degraded the sound of these ASG 2s due to the sound becoming more diffused, therefore a lot of the "refined" qualities of these ASG 2s as mentioned in the previous paragraphs are muted.
  
 The more narrow bore of the Ortofon clear tips seems to create a tighter more cohesive sound which brings forth better clarity, transparency, more sparkle and lushness. For me the stock tips does not do justice to these ASG 2s whatsoever because it makes them sound a bit dead, while the Ortofon clear tips gives them a more lively sound. This decrease in the overall refinement of their sound then made me concentrate on the treble of these ASG 2s much more, or should I say the lack of treble. Those infamous graphs indeed seem to have some validity in that these ASG 2s do in fact have a rolled off treble that lacks both extension and sparkle. I would not say these have "no treble" per se but it is merely just present without any offensiveness nor flavor. So yes their treble quality and quantity is pretty lackluster and bland, but if one is not too picky regarding this aspect of the sound many would not take too much issue with it since this can be a positive attribute due to its non-fatiguing nature, especially when used for long stage monitoring sessions at high volumes in order to block off ambient noises.
  
 Such "honky" sonic characteristics as some has described made me realize why these ASG 2s are ideal for stage monitoring. Their rolled off polite/ non-fatiguing treble, big mid bass slam/impact without much sub bass extension, but is outfitted with amazingly lush, forward sparkly mids makes it easier to hear instrumental cues and bass kicks during noisy stage performances. This is my best guess because I have no such personal experience nor expertise, but I would imagine mids and mid bass impact as more prioritized for stage use, hence the sound of these ASG 2s are tuned that way. Not only this but these ASG 2s also offer pretty good passive isolation as well, meaning that when worn without music on, the stock tips blocks off just enough so you won't hear all the background noise, yet when someone is talking to you, you can still hear pretty clearly without taking the IEMs off. So I would say they are average in terms of passive isolation, But when the music is on you can't hear anything around you even in pretty noisy environments. I have worn these out and about in really windy conditions in the city where there are lots of cars, buses and people around and was in complete audio nirvana due to how well they isolated with the music on, and when I needed to talk to people I was able to simply pause my music without ever taking them off.
  
 Despite these positives, there are many negative ergonomic issues with these ASG 2s as well. Their form factor is somewhat bulky, hence it's not ideal and can be problematic if one plans to use them while laying down, etc.  Despite their snug fit, my ears got a bit sore from just wearing them for 30 minutes or so due to their size and shape. If I didn't touch them I don't really feel the pain but once I touch the IEMs or take them off the mild soreness is immediately noticeable. They are also meant to be worn over-ears only so that might be a plus or negative depending on your personal preferences and needs, but even though I wear glasses, they are pretty comfortable for me. The cable feels a bit flimsy and not the best built for a $600+ unit but it seems study enough. With the music off there is noticeable, albeit slight microphonics (cord noise) when rubbed against my shirt collars, but when it's on you will not notice much if any cable noise. The $100 custom matte paint finish didn't really have a premium nor durable feel to it, so I was extremely careful while handling them in order to not scratch the paint job. The weight of the IEM is extremely light and despite that might be great thing comfort wise, as a whole these ASG 2s just didn't convey a sense that it is a premium high quality product.
  
 Overall, these ASG 2s is still one of the most refined sounding IEMs I have heard to date, but only with those Ortofon clear tips and it's a shame that great tips like those are not made stock from the get-go. So yes, a set of quality tips DOES in fact affect the sonic presentation and quality that much for me despite such "subtle" changes might not be always measurable. I was able to get a great seal with both set of tips and the sonic changes when accounted for can really make or break the sense of enjoyment for these IEMs. I can now understand why owners of these ASG 2s would spend an extra $15 for just those Ortofon clear tips alone. Since we are on the topic of monetary worth and value, the overall packaging of these ASG 2s is rather spartan in terms of looks, cable, and even the stock tips selection.  If I have to put a monetary value on the sonics of these ASG 2s alone, these sound like a set of $300 IEM to me tops, especially with their stock tips. But with the Ortofon clear tips I can see myself paying $350 for the overall package. As someone very eloquently and aptly puts it "diminishing returns is a bitch" because The Law of Diminishing Returns is very real in the case of these ASG 2s due to many universal IEMs, such as the VSonic GR07 BEs, ATH CKS1000s, KEF M200s and even the cheapo VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) which punches way higher than their price to performance ratios can more than hang/ compete with these ASG 2s sonically especially in the sub bass and treble regions. Despite the GR07 BE bests it in the department of lushness and texture, sub bass extension and depth goes to the ATH CKS1000s, smoothness and balance goes to the KEF M200s while naturalness and realism goes to the VSD1 LEs, nevertheless I would have to honestly say that these ASG 2s has got a leg up on the overall refinement due to their unique sound signature and presentation which warrants their higher price tag. But for me this price tag is only $100 more worth in refinement when compared to all the other price to performance heavy hitters I have just mentioned.

  
 TO BE CONTINUED...................


----------



## mochill

OSTRY KC06 is a new $65 iem that looks like they can compete eith the moe ss01 . Can be found on bigbargineonline ebay page....hope people's try they out


----------



## Grayson73

Brainwavz Delta 19.99 at Amazon.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Delta-IEM-Earphones/dp/B00FSA8VQ2


----------



## doctorjazz

doctorjazz said:


> gikigill said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered these:
> ...


 
 Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing something about that in these here parts, but can't remember the details. You remember them?


----------



## mochill

Got the rha ma-750i .......WOW that bass ....so great and the fit is excellent


----------



## doctorjazz

Been in Geek-ville for part of the day...more and more options added to package, if you go for them, winds up not being that cheap headphone amp/dac it started out being. Anyone have any feelings/ideas/knowledge about the LPS power supply? It's a $399 add on, tempting, but it was $299 for subscribers at one point, disappeared (list will be $499), so it sticks in my craw to pay an extry kilobuck for it...


----------



## Vain III

Went ahead and ordered the FireyeDA to replace my dying E07K. Should be a decent step-up in sound quality.


----------



## gikigill

Ordered the Geek Out and the Geek Pulse SE with Femto Clock, doctor jazz.
  
 Here,s a linear power supply for half the price.
  
 http://www.kingrex.co.uk/power_supply.html


----------



## gikigill

doctorjazz said:


> Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing something about that in these here parts, but can't remember the details. You remember them?


 

 Its a company known as Earcandi, if I recall correctly.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's actually not that much cheaper, LF added a price for "Geek Force" members (they had it initially, then it "sold out", now it is back) of $299. When you convert the pound price of the Kingrix, it is a few dollars less (don't know if there is any build or quality difference...it's not possible to know, as the Geek product are basically still really not in existence)


----------



## nihontoman

where can I get xiaomi stuff for good price? I'm not talking the aliexpress and ebay inflated prices (like what they have on xiaomi mi3 - 440-550 instead of 330)


----------



## Shawn71

nihontoman said:


> where can I get xiaomi stuff for good price? I'm not talking the aliexpress and ebay inflated prices (like what they have on xiaomi mi3 - 440-550 instead of 330)


 
www.Ibuygou.com


----------



## nihontoman

shawn71 said:


> www.Ibuygou.com


 

 thanks, but the prices are no different from aliexpress  well, at least I'll have an option. will try to roder one directly from xiaomi through my shipping agent in china.


----------



## Shawn71

nihontoman said:


> thanks, but the prices are no different from aliexpress  well, at least I'll have an option. will try to roder one directly from xiaomi through my shipping agent in china.


 

 They sell legit ones being a Xiaomi dealer....ali express-It's like an ocean,every seller shares the common images,common description etc and also they mostly have the clones and pay attention to bulk purchases.So the pictures in the listing and the actual item we receive may vary.I'm really afraid,though they advertise "full refund,whether the item is not as described or missed in the transit". Infact I have registered there to order some items 5 months ago but I didn't.Even the chat sessions are shared by one system I believe, as after I had a chat with one agent and hopped onto another,they already knew my requirements and the answers to my question were like copy/paste.
  
 If anybody have experience(both good/bad) with aliexpress(piece purchase) may share here...pls.


----------



## nihontoman

shawn71 said:


> They sell legit ones being a Xiaomi dealer....ali express-It's like an ocean,every seller shares the common images,common description etc and also they mostly have the clones and pay attention to bulk purchases.So the pictures in the listing and the actual item we receive may vary.I'm really afraid,though they advertise "full refund,whether the item is not as described or missed in the transit". Infact I have registered there to order some items 5 months ago but I didn't.Even the chat sessions are shared by one system I believe, as after I had a chat with one agent and hopped onto another,they already knew my requirements and the answers to my question were like copy/paste.
> 
> If anybody have experience(both good/bad) with aliexpress(piece purchase) may share here...pls.


 

 I've ordered a Kevin John made Sebenza 21 with star struck pattern handle and it is awesome! moreover, the seller was very good and remembered my request after some odd months and emailed me about the knew product I inquired him long time ago...
  
  
 Anyways, I'll order it directly from xiaomi, through a shipping agent in china...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Ooh, so everyone's all hyped about the Xiaomi Pistons now? Lol, it's being sent to me as we speak, after my dad ordered it directly from Xiaomi for my bday (which is actually today, XD). I just hope I receive it this afternoon.


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ooh, so everyone's all hyped about the Xiaomi Pistons now? Lol, it's being sent to me as we speak, after my dad ordered it directly from Xiaomi for my bday (which is actually today, XD). I just hope I receive it this afternoon.


 
 The originals were supposedly very good. The new ones look to be even better. Let us know how they sound.
  
 I ended up with a fake pair of the first version, and they didn't sound very good. This time I went with the seller partnered with Xiaomi.
  
 If that fails, here is the Taobao link to Xiaomi themselves. $16. You'll have to use a Taobao agent like Mistertao.com if you don't read or speak chinese, but at least this is the official source.
  
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p413746991.5.w4011-3938203060.36.ATBse0&id=26522664670&rn=6e6d0a22872b59a5bdcb65ceb6a21e7a


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> The originals were supposedly very good. The new ones look to be even better. Let us know how they sound.
> 
> I ended up with a fake pair of the first version, and they didn't sound very good. This time I went with the seller partnered with Xiaomi.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, I already found the link. I looked in TaoBao first. And rest assured, I live in China and am studying Chinese atm, so no need to worry.
 I'm ordering directly from XIaomi, but since the Pistons are 99RMB, I couldn't avail for free shipping which are for orders at 100RMB and above.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Okay, they're here! If you want first impressions, they are really cool-sounding. I've yet to use my best test tracks.
 Packaging is undeniably beautiful.


----------



## nihontoman

Do these pistons come with the MI3 ? I'm gonna order that anyways, so...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

nihontoman said:


> Do these pistons come with the MI3 ? I'm gonna order that anyways, so...


 
 I don't think they do. The Pistons are separate earphones, like the original Pistons.
  
 Also, I have pics of the packaging. Unbelievable how one piece of paper is folded so well and plastered with just the right stuff into such a tiny box. There doesn't seem to be a safety manual of sorts (online access only) or even a brochure (which is good), so I give points for that. Plus, the container is unbelievably small.
  

  

  

  
 More pics are underway, so you might wanna have to wait for the final review. It's great so far, and it's pretty open too, but as for isolation, i can't say. I don't know if I got a good fit or not, because I don't feel as deaf as I do with my Philips.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah I like their packaging style - really minimalistic and straight to the point.


----------



## esteebin

Panasonic RP-HT480
  
 mentioned on page 1056 are currently $80 on Amazon will be on Lightning Deal sale starting 8:50AM Pacific time.


----------



## ericp10

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay, they're here! If you want first impressions, they are really cool-sounding. I've yet to use my best test tracks.
> Packaging is undeniably beautiful.


 
  
 Can we get more than just "...they are really cool-sounding..."? What is it about the sound do you like the best? Mids focused or bass focused? Wide soundstage? How detailed is the sound, or is it just a more fun musical sound? Thank you.


----------



## bhazard

If they are like the originals pistons, they should kinda smell like chocolate too, on purpose.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> If they are like the originals pistons, *they should kinda smell like chocolate too, on purpose.*


 

 ^


----------



## bhazard

Lol yeah, the brown wire on the original pistons smells like chocolate. At least it doesn't smell like something else that is brown.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Lol yeah, the brown wire on the original pistons smells like chocolate. At least it doesn't smell like *something else that is brown.*


 

 ehhh but i thought you got the fakes sets, maybe the REAL ones does smell like........


----------



## d marc0

Lol! I'm really intrigued by them. If they can beat the zero audio Basso/Tenore then they are surely awesome! Plus if they really do smell like chocolate, girls will love 'em.


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ehhh but i thought you got the fakes sets, maybe the REAL ones does smell like........




Sorry but you'll have to wait for the LE's to get them in that flavour......


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ericp10 said:


> Can we get more than just "...they are really cool-sounding..."? What is it about the sound do you like the best? Mids focused or bass focused? Wide soundstage? How detailed is the sound, or is it just a more fun musical sound? Thank you.


 
 I'm sorry, lol. Okay, so what I'm getting is oustanding clarity, and a pretty good soundstage. 
 It's bass-focused, but it feels really punchy and tight, hardly muddy.
 Also, they hardly distort at the highest volumes that I could crank out of my iPod.
  
 I think, what with your reputation as a reputable IEM enthusiast, I should leave the reviewing of this pair to you instead. 
 That is, unless ljokerl got this pair as well. It'd be really cool to see what he has to say about it.


----------



## ericp10

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm sorry, lol. Okay, so what I'm getting is oustanding clarity, and a pretty good soundstage.
> It's bass-focused, but it feels really punchy and tight, hardly muddy.
> Also, they hardly distort at the highest volumes that I could crank out of my iPod.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool! that's much much much better! lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ericp10 said:


> Cool! that's much much much better! lol


 
 Hahaha, thanks. This time, I actually paid attention to what I was writing, lol, instead of being distracted by my music so much.
 For $16, it's a really powerful competitor in its price range. Speaking of which, what is it up against in the price range?
 This thing just dominates my Philips, which I also bought thanks to this thread.
  
 Oh yeah, for those of you talking about it smelling like chocolate or s**t, rest assured it smells like neither. Anyway, it's 6 AM already, and I have to get to Chinese class.
 God, I hate this winter.


----------



## Leo888

thatBeastsguy, any SQ difference between the new brown piston and the older version. Thanks.


----------



## mochill

Ordered the pistons rose gold edition.....will get them in a week or two...willmpost impressions soon ...couldn't resist the sexi iem .


----------



## thatBeatsguy

leo888 said:


> thatBeastsguy, any SQ difference between the new brown piston and the older version. Thanks.


 
 Hmm, I don't know. I haven't owned the older one, but judging from the new damping system of the new pistons (I like to call them the P2s), they seem to have a better soundstage. I can't say for certain though.
  


mochill said:


> Ordered the pistons rose gold edition.....will get them in a week or two...willmpost impressions soon ...couldn't resist the sexi iem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rose gold? Don't they have only one color? Please send me a link to where you bought it so I could verify. There is only one gold color, unless what you mean is basically the same thing, or a fake. 
  
  
*UPDATE:* I did a little more scouring on the rose gold Pistons, and there is in fact no "rose gold edition" of the Pistons. It might be a fake.
      Also, I found on TMall *silver* Pistons. As it turns out (thanks to a little browsing of Xiaomi's joint design group 1More Design), the silver Pistons are the first one, or so it seems. There is also a "paperback" edition of those Pistons, which are labeled in 1More's website as the H02 (the silver Pistons are labeled H01). The new Pistons are labeled in the website as the *MK301*, so I would assume that that is its model number of sorts. 
      Why I wrote about them is for something to help you guys in buying the new Pistons. There might be some confustion as to which is which, but the original MK301 is the gold Pistons, nothing else.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks thatBeatsguy. Have you done any comparison with any of the discoveries in this thread.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

leo888 said:


> Thanks thatBeatsguy. Have you done any comparison with any of the discoveries in this thread.


 
 Well, yes, I've listened to the Philips SHE-3590s, also a budget competitor, but that's about it, sadly.


----------



## mochill

Yeah I got the dold I think...... and any sound update?


----------



## Leo888

That's fine thatbeatsguy, I had the 3590 but it's basically dead with a bad plug. I think I can relate to that as you mentioned that the piston is kind of an upgrade.


----------



## mochill

Gr07 mk2 classic edition is out :0.... $119 on ebay


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> Yeah I got the dold I think...... and any sound update?


 
    Okay, so the case should be rested by now. As for the sound updates, the smaller, longer double-flange tips change up that sound a lot, with a less prominent bass (really good) and more midrange clarity (though not by much). However, its travel case is only made to fit the medium-size tips, so I have to switch 'em out before I get anywhere. Using the regular tips, however, the fit is kinda tricky. You have to simply let the tip rest just under the little flap on your ear (though I think I already wrote about that); pushing it any further reduces isolation and takes away most of the bass.
  


leo888 said:


> That's fine thatbeatsguy, I had the 3590 but* it's basically dead with a bad plug*. I think I can relate to that as you mentioned that the piston is kind of an upgrade.


 
    OMG, we actually have the same problem. Mine's also pretty much dead because of the plug. I tried to open it up and replace it with a different jack from some other earbuds, but Philips did a great job insulating the cable filaments. It was way too hard to fix, so it's dead now, basically.


----------



## sfwalcer

This one is for us DISCOVERY Bois!!! Love you gias........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*The Value of A Threesome of Sum: ASG 2 v. KEF M200 v. VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition)*
  
     ​  
​  
*ASG 2:* *Street/ Head-Fi Market Place Price $500+*
  
 I'll start this comparison party with some sweet lovin', cuz that's how these ASG 2 sound.
  
 Now that I have got that off, lets get down to the nitty-gritty shall we and exactly what do I mean when I say that these ASG 2s is "sweet" sounding. To expound on this I'll start by describing the basic sonic traits of these ASG 2s. What immediately jumped out at me during my initial listening sessions was the airiness, spaciousness and sparkly presentation of these ASG 2s. What I mean by airiness is that the instrument separation is very well layered which makes it easy to pinpoint exactly where each instrument is coming from/ is located during even very complex musical passages. The ASG 2s spaciousness is attributed to their big soundstage, hence there is a great sense of 3D depth and width to the atmosphere of the music, but yet still feels intimate because it is not overly diffused. So imagine a very airy 3D presentation with great headroom that is also really sparkle is what these ASG 2 sounded to me during my initial listening.  I was like what's the big hoopla all about because these things sounds so nice and sweet???  Then I was like ahhh, those infamous graphs which measured their audio quality as akin to a "telephone receiver" with "no treble." 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



****DISCLAIMER*** *​  ​ **Graph and link posted is for the first ASG 2's that UnityIsPower received which Aurisonics said was defective, tho not in great detail.**
  ​ *PRO:* Sleek look.
  
*CON:* All the others including unstable impedance characteristic, unmatched woofer response, short bandwidth & non-linear frequency response. Moreover, unlike what the engineer has stated, *there is no treble.*


​ *ON SECOND THOUGHT #6:* Aurisonics ASG-2 is far far away from Harman's reference target. No, my friend. *The sound quality of ASG-2 is not of a radio. It's rather of a telephone receiver.*


  
 Ay there's the rub, can a $600 plus set of IEMs really sound THAT bad as those graphs seem to indicate??? I for one see graphs and other raw forms of measured data as only one aspect of the sonic jigsaw puzzle and not the entire story of a said gears true characteristics. Other pieces of this puzzle would have to come from doing research and reading the impressions of others as well as hearing them for yourself in order to truly have a firm grasp of how it sounds. Alright enough preaching and beating around the bush let's get down to how these ASG 2 telephone receivers really sound.
  
 These ASG 2s got my feet tapping and head bobbing with those Ortofon clear tips since day one of my audition, so I never bothered nor felt the need to pressure test them with my tried and true test tracks for treble quality and extension. But once I switched to their stock tips, the short comings of these IEMs became very apparent because they sounded much more dull as the result. The tracks I use to check for sonic traits and capabilities are the same as the ones I have used for my VSonic GR07 BE write-up, and the treble extension and quality of these ASG 2s sounded pretty rolled off early on because it is merely present with very little extension or sparkle to them. This lack of treble energy didn't catch my attention before because it was over compensated by the overly sparkliness/ lushness of the mid-range presentation due to those Ortofon clear tips, which I misconstrued as having more treble energy than it really has.  Therefore, the criticism of the lack of treble on these ASG 2s is indeed warranted from my experience as those infamous graphs indicated, especially with the stock tips but the "no treble" statement is overly harsh and not justified because there is treble presence albeit just rolled off.
  
 Now that we got the negatives outta' the way, lets focus on the positive traits of these ASG 2s shall we. The sonic experience of these ASG 2s is akin to a nice cold bottle of soda pop on a hot summer afternoon because it's so refreshing and fun. I was mesmerized by how lush, sparkly, and refine the mids were on these ASG 2s, which made me simply enjoyed the hell outta' the music instead of trying to really over analyze it. This was what I meant when I stated that these ASG 2s sounded so "sweet." Not only is the mid-range of these ASG 2s sonically akin to a fizzy soda pop but their mid-bass is similarly well textured, punchy, with good speed, impact as well as clarity. The mid-bass is very nicely integrated and executed hence it is never muddy, congested nor bleeds much into the rest of the sonic spectrum. The sub-bass on these ASG 2s is satisfactory even for my borderline basshead needs despite it not having as much presence in both quality and quantity as compared to the mid-bass. Therefore, such luscious mid-range to mid-bass combination makes for a lethal dose of deliciousness that just makes the music "pop" on these ASG 2s. This is especially true for Asian pop as well as hip hop music because the non-fatiguing/ non-revealing yet very fun nature of these ASG 2s makes more brightly recorded, and poorly mastered music sound oh so sweet. Such a musical rendition will literally get your feet tapping, your head bobbing, and your @** popping because it will give you a sugar rush of auditory enjoyment. Bubble Soda popped!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 
  
*VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) :* *Street/ Head-Fi Market Place Price* *$50 - $70*
  
 These VSD1 LEs are eerily similar in sonic signature and presentation compared to the ASG 2s. This sub $100 sonic wonder sounds very natural in its musical rendition, hence the timbre is one of the most realistic I have heard. Its mid bass to sub bass ratio is very well balanced both in quantity and quality, so these have pretty good depth to their sub bass extension as well a great mid bass impact. Just like the ASG 2s the bass slam on these LEs can really grab your attention, and combined with their large soundstage provides a very big out of the head experience akin to a set of headphones. The instrument layering and separation is very well placed, hence these gives a good sense of 3Dness to them as well unlike the more flat/2D presentation of VSonic's GR07 BEs. Therefore, these LEs are sonically very close to the ASG 2s in capability but what it lacks is the mid-range resolution, airiness and sparkle which is the bread and butter of the ASG 2s. Even though the mids of these VSD1 LEs is slightly more forward and more realistic sounding, it's the sweetness of the ASG 2s mids and better resolution which gives them a more refined sound overall. The treble of these VSD1 LEs lacks some extension and is similarly rolled off akin to the ASG 2s especially when compared to VSonic's old flagship the GR07 BEs but the VSD1 LEs treble quality and extension still bests that of the ASG 2s albeit only slightly.
  
 Both IEMs offer you a really bold sound that has great headroom due to their grand 3D presentation, yet is never fatiguing sounding even when listened to at high volumes for lengthy sessions. I would even venture to say that these VSD1 LEs is the poor mans version of the ASG 2s, but there are things that these LEs do better than the ASG 2s ie; slightly better treble, better ratio of sub to mid bass quality and quantity, as well as more natural/ realistic sounding. Although the ASG 2s undoubtedly has much better 3D resolution, with the iPods "Jazz" present EQ applied makes these VSD1 LEs sound even closer in sonic presentation to the ASG 2s, which is pretty scary since these LEs are a $50 set of IEMs as compared to a $500 plus one. These VSD1 LEs take basic EQing and amping very well because of their higher impedance which was purposely implemented by VSonic during their tuning process. In fact these VSD1 LEs made me realize for the first time that there was a difference between my iPods "Off" and "Flat" EQ presents. This was a real revelation because I have always thought both settings sounded the same, but innately I seem to enjoy these VSD1 LEs more when it's on the "Flat" setting instead of "Off" because they sound slightly more balanced. As I have said before Scalability/ malleability baby is what these VSD1 LEs be!!! It's just too bad that once burn-in is finalized these VSD1 LEs loses some of its fullness because with a bit more volume (as in voluptuousness) and resolution to their sound these VSD1 LE is almost at the level of the ASG 2s. No joke.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*KEF M200: Street/ Head-Fi Market Place Price $119-$150*
  
 The KEF M200 was the most 3D set of IEMs I have heard so far, that is until I had the chance to audition these ASG 2s. Overall these M200s are more technically capable than the ASG 2s if you analyze each of their sonic frequencies separately. The bass, mids and treble of the M200s is more balanced with better extension and depth, but since music is such a visceral experience, these ASG 2s for me provides a more satisfying experience as a whole even though they lack some extension up top and depth down under. The bass of these M200s are on the warmer, more mellow side with pretty good sub bass depth and extension. The bass quality just don't have as much impact nor slam when compared to that of the ASG 2s, hence this is why I find the bass presentation of ASG 2s more engaging and satisfying since I listen to a lot of hip hop music where there is more mid bass emphasis. With their stock tips the bass quantity of these M200s gets in the way of their overall clarity for me, therefore instrument layering/ separation is masked a bit. I found that aftermarket tips that have the same wide bore as the stock M200 tips but with a shorter barrel height helps to not only bring forward better clarity but a better sense of 3Dness as well as I have posted here. The shorter barrel height decreases the overall bass quantity of these M200s, yet it improves the overall bass quality. Short barrel wide bore tips balances the overall sound of these M200 which not only makes the bass tighter, increases its impact and speed but helps to bring forward their mids and adds a nice touch of lushness to it as well.
  
 These KEF M200s is one of the best and most refined set of universal IEMs I have heard in the budget-fi arena due to its great 3D instrument layering/ separation. Though not quite as wide as the ASG 2s the large soundstage of these M200s also gives them a great sense of atmosphere and spaciousness as well.  Despite lacking a bit of sparkle the treble quality and quantity of these M200s is pretty well extended yet is never harsh, bright nor sibilant which in comparison really make the highs of the ASG 2s seem domesticated. These M200s sound pretty natural to me, but their sound signature leans more towards that of Balanced Armature IEMs due to its accuracy, 3Dness and clarity especially with shorter barrel aftermarket tips. I didn't even realized that they were comprised of double dynamic drivers at first because based solely on how they sounded, these M200s appear to have a BA slant than a dynamic one.
  
*In conclusion:*
 These ASG 2s was an interesting/ educational experience to say the least because it was able to help me lift the veil of that higher_end-fi exclusivity somewhat. Haven't read all those ASG 2 comparisons in ekey bois thread with all those summit-fi IEMs but the gist I got outta' it was that many of those $1K and up IEMs offered only incremental minor "refinements" over these ASG 2s as it was also exemplified by the gears on this write-up as well. Most seem to offer different flavors in presentation/ sound signatures instead of true total and complete upgrades of the entire sonic spectrum. Hence the gap between mid-fi to summit-fi these days is A LOT smaller than those often inflated perceived value of summit-fi gears call for because the "price _still_ doesn't reflect acoustic performance on the whole"currently. It is already apparent that with each new release due to so much competition and different/ new tech that is utilized today this sonic gap is furthered bridged. VSonics cheapo $50 VSD1 LE as well as KEFs M200s is more than technically capable in competing with higher end gears such as these ASG 2s, and if these ASG 2s already can hang with those Big Bois up top then are we lowly budget-fi affectionados REALLY missing out on THAT much of the music??? I dunno, but as one kooky dood once told me summit-fi is not really THAT exclusive, but it's more of the exclusivity of the brand name and high prices associated with it, or something along those lines. : P
  
 So it is really up to us for being educated and savvy consumers to demand that our top dollars truly command top-shelf performance not just sonically but the total package as well because the phenomena of  the Law of Diminishing Returns as well as FOTM (Flavor Of The Month)  is very real indeed in this hobby especially with how fast gears are released nowadays which is kinda ironic since this is The Discovery Thread. haha Oh and despite that I was warned "the problem is that once you get used to these little refinements, it's hard to go back" it is not necessarily always true because I was able to be more than content and trick my mind back into their enjoying my cheapo VSD1 LEs, especially with some "Jazz" EQ even after I have gotten a taste of the "refinements" of the higher sound of these ASG 2s. Though I understand exactly what that statement meant my audio journey still marches forward........... entering the danger zone???........ is ignorance REALLY bliss??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Since we are on this topic, one anal one dropped some nice wisdom when he stated that "buy what you want, as long as it's within your means" because this is a hobby afterall, so just enjoy the music with which ever gears you have as long as it makes you happy cuz the rainbow is forever elusive.  So no need to dwell on those negative nancy graphs unity cuz despite I consider them as overpriced these ASG 2s are a great sounding set of IEMs that compliment those GR07 BEs of yours really well. Therefore, despite the price to performance discrepancies between all three of these IEMs there is really no love lost here cuz all of them sound great.
  
*VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) <3 KEF M200 <3 ASG 2*
  
 BUT If Aurisonics ever decide to sell these ASG 2s at a more competitive price instead of a boutique one for around $250 -$300....

                                                                                                                                ....cuz I don't mind a new telephone receiver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Big thanks to Unity for the loaner pair of these ASG 2s and Danny for trading me those stock KEF M200s tips or else I wouldn't have been able to hear how they truly sounded and subsequently sold them off to that lil' rascal up north as the result. *
  
 Signing out.......... I mean on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 .... just wanna make an excuse to use these gifs.


----------



## d marc0

Wow! Great read you got there Sf! Thanks


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Wow! Great read you got there Sf! Thanks


 

 D'YAM already done??? O.O
  
 You must want dat bubble pop real bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pleasure is all mine meng. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## d marc0

Hehehe! You snooze, you lose... Remember?


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Hehehe! You snooze, you lose... Remember?


 

 ^


 LoL, i really don't recall, don't ring a bell..... BUT HAVE YOU BEEN READING THE PMs BETWEEN WAYNE AND I???
  
 Cuz was just teasin' him on this EXACT matter. LMAO


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> Wow! Great read you got there Sf! Thanks


 
 +1, thank you


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> +1, thank you


 

 Oh btw i sent my VSD1 LEs along with Unitys set of ASG 2 and GR07 BEs for the last leg of the tour, some more interesting folks will get their hands on them real soon. Hope they will post mo' impressions when they get them.
  
 It is in muppetface's hands as i type. 
  
 Gonna miss those LEs. T_T


----------



## d marc0

Maybe I have admin rights... Hehehe!


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> Oh btw i sent my VSD1 LEs along with Unitys set of ASG 2 and GR07 BEs for the last leg of the tour, some more interesting folks will get their hands on them real soon. Hope they will post mo' impressions when they get them.
> 
> It is in muppetface's hands as i type.
> 
> Gonna miss those LEs. T_T


 
 Interesting.
  
 I don't remember: do you have the regular VSD1 as well? 
  
 I like the VSD1 but is tempted by all the rave on the LE's. Would probably need to hope for a used pair if I choose to try the LE's since they've become hard to find.
  
 The fit issue many people have with the M200 makes me afraid of trying them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not easy to return or sell them up here if the don't fit me.
  
 Really would like to try the IM70's as well but they need to be available from Hong Kong first. So many great IEM's out there and so little time.........................


----------



## quartertone

Shame the LEs were gone so quickly.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Maybe I have admin rights... Hehehe!


 
 ^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  

  
  


peter123 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I don't remember: do you have the regular VSD1 as well?
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah i have the regular VSD1s as well, already did a comparo write-up on them already.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-yamaha-hph-200-pg-1110-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13635#post_9765146
  
 The LEs i got for $50 was indeed a bargain but i am sure VSonics upcoming lineup will best them. I just FREAKEN love the fit/ form factor of these VSD1s. Can wear them all day with zero discomfort, plus can be worn straight down or over ears WIN WIN!!! I like their fit much better than the GR07s tbh.
  
 Those M200s are a bit tricky, and WAYNE can tell ya' since he just got them as well. But those Dunu DN-1000s should be on par sonic wise me thinks....
  
 I like wise would love to hear those IM70s but the red color scheme is meh and that there are too many new potential game changers to be released so i am holding out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those Fotex $100 IEM gots all my attention/ VSonic new troll lineup. haha
  


quartertone said:


> Shame the LEs were gone so quickly.


 
  
 ^ nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/08/100x100px-LS-088cbbc0_Sharky.jpeg[/img]
> 
> d marc0
> 
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Nice discovery, but *way* outta my price range imho. Oh well, better hope the ASG2 goes down in price or something...then again, I have no idea where I'll get the cash. Heh.


----------



## peter123

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i have the regular VSD1s as well, already did a comparo write-up on them already.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-yamaha-hph-200-pg-1110-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/13635#post_9765146
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Goti something really interesting on the Pistons. The double-flange tips designed for calls *damps* the other frequencies and enhances vocal clarity. Bass is flattened out, and everything feels smoother. In my opinion, those who want a flatter frequency response across the frequencies might want to give this a try.


----------



## mochill

More update plz


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys, do you all know what happened to mr.dsnuts? I haven't seen him anywhere on the the thread or the forums.
  
 P.S. It was my birthday yesterday, and my present from my family was flagship can (The HD800) and man oh man has it been great, I just need a reccomendation for an amp (tube or ss, it doesn't matter), at 100-500 to pair with it (I'm using a TurnTable as my source currently)


----------



## ericp10

Nice write up sf!


----------



## peter123

euphonicarin said:


> Hey guys, do you all know what happened to mr.dsnuts? I haven't seen him anywhere on the the thread or the forums.
> 
> P.S. It was my birthday yesterday, and my present from my family was flagship can (The HD800) and man oh man has it been great, I just need a reccomendation for an amp (tube or ss, it doesn't matter), at 100-500 to pair with it (I'm using a TurnTable as my source currently)




I keep reading great things about the HD800's paired with the Schiit Vali so that might be worth checking out:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/2310#post_10074216


----------



## BenF

euphonicarin said:


> Hey guys, do you all know what happened to mr.dsnuts? I haven't seen him anywhere on the the thread or the forums.
> 
> P.S. It was my birthday yesterday, and my present from my family was flagship can (The HD800) and man oh man has it been great, I just need a reccomendation for an amp (tube or ss, it doesn't matter), at 100-500 to pair with it (I'm using a TurnTable as my source currently)


 
  
 Here is what Jude wrote about FIIO E12:
 "In its high-gain setting (+10 dB), the FiiO E12 was making easy work--and beautiful driving--of my Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3, and my HiFiMAN HE-400 and HE-500. And the HD 800? You bet. With the exception of a few portable amps by ALO Audio and Ray Samuels Audio, I’ve not had much luck with finding a portable that I liked with the HD 800. Until the E12, that is. Not only did the E12 drive the HD 800, its bass boost (with its emphasis peaking way down low) gave the HD 800 a kick up the fun scale--this is something I’ve also enjoyed with the ALO Audio Mk3-B that also has a bass boost circuit (a very nice adjustable one)."
http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide-portable-amps-dacs-daps


----------



## Vain III

Cross Post From FireyeDA thread:


vain iii said:


> Time to grave-dig a little bit, but I'd rather not start a new thread with you having a perfectly usable one. Ordered mine on Sunday and received it today. Not enough time for an actual review or even impressions, but I wanted to say that the build quality is top notch. Smaller than I expected, but there is a nice weight to it that makes it feel solid in the hands.


----------



## doctorjazz

DS must be in such bliss with his Shures that he has no need for a new "Discovery"


----------



## sfwalcer

euphonicarin said:


> Hey guys, do you all know what happened to mr.dsnuts? I haven't seen him anywhere on the the thread or the forums.
> 
> P.S. It was my birthday yesterday, and my present from my family was flagship can (The HD800) and man oh man has it been great, I just need a reccomendation for an amp (tube or ss, it doesn't matter), at 100-500 to pair with it (I'm using a TurnTable as my source currently)


 
 ^ Fff outta' here with dat uppity Summit-fi gear brag!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 THIS IS THE DISCOVERY THREAD BOI!!!

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i meant to say congrats!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i is jelly that's all. : P


  
  


ericp10 said:


> Nice write up sf!


 
 ^ Thanks, so how about those crustaceans huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HE HE HE
  


peter123 said:


> I keep reading great things about the HD800's paired with the Schiit Vali so that might be worth checking out:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/2310#post_10074216


 
 DEWITTTT!!! Arin, if you don't like that Vali then you can resell it to me for that deep deep deep troll discounts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> DS must be in such bliss with his Shures that he has no need for a new "Discovery"


 
 Just brace yourself for dat incoming Philips L2 hype!!! No one is safe!!!


----------



## bigjim

TDK IE800 
  
 Hey everyone, looking through the threads this IEM has fallen from the radar slightly, I read the lot and decided to give it a go. Its a Christmas present from the wife, but I had a quick listen for the "Aggressive" treble that a few members mentioned, but coming from modded Grado SR-80i's I think the treble is quite reasonable to be honest. Now I am pretty new to the pricier audio world, I use a mix of FLAC and 24bit files fired through Wasapi Event on Foobar, fed into my Arcam Rpac. So not really a desktop setup, but I do like the sound the Rpac makes, it again is seldom mentioned (My brother has an Rpac, same setup into a Marantz 6004, with my fathers old Tannoy DC12's, that sounds totally fantastic)
  
 Anyway, I love the Grado sound so was tempted by the BA Dual's, Triples as such, but really wanted the RE-400 or a nice dynamic, EPH-100 (twice the price in £), but reading up about the BA-200 and people noting similarities in quality and smoothness in the ie800, albeit more treble. Anyway, the wife has cleaned me out for Christmas stuff so I went for the cheaper ie800's (£50). I played some of my familiar tracks for listening, such as some Beatles Love, M&S Babel (The Boxer is a good one to test with) and some 24bit Muse, which the reverb from the bass drum had such a weight and clarity about it. I was impressed, very clear across the board really, detail was as good as the Grado's, probably better as a result of the more 'away from you in the distance slightly of the voices', im not saying the mids are hidden or anything, they are as loud as all the other instruments, just not inside your brain like the Grado's where you feel your literally in their pocket, and miss the little things.
  
 The Bass is good, it picks out tones and vibrations that my Grado's cannot even dream of getting, its full, but drums don't punch as much as them, the sound doesn't leap out at you aggressively like the Grado's, its just there in front of you, clear, doing what it should, its very soothing and to be honest I was actually grinning in the first fifteen seconds, think it was Piano Man! 
  
 Soundstage is massive, it wraps right around your head with the instruments well positioned and clear as a whistle. I think ill cut short and simply say that it all works very well, with nothing really standing out as the best thing, or any issues at all, thoroughly impressed. I wanted to carry on trying out tracks but the wife put a stop to it. If your in the UK and want a Christmas gift to yourself, spend the £50 and get yourself sorted. 
  
 Happy Christmas
  
 Jim


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really great write up Sf! Nice work.
  
 And another thumbs up from me to Unity for doing the loaning. And of course to Danny for his continued generosity in helping out with tips etc.
  


peter123 said:


> The fit issue many people have with the M200 makes me afraid of trying them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was pretty concerned about that as well, as I often have fit issues. And the stock tips don't work for me at all to achieve a fit/seal. But the good news is that there are other tips out there that work well with the M200's, such as the UE TF10 tips, or the Comply Ts500 tips (and more that others are using). I'm glad I went through with it though, because the M200's really are quite wonderful.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Really great write up Sf! Nice work.
> 
> And another thumbs up from me to Unity for doing the loaning. And of course to Danny for his continued generosity in helping out with tips etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vain III

I have to redact my previous statement about build quality on the Fireye DA. It is true that the outside casing is quite solid and it does have a nice weight to it, but when I attempted to plug the micro-usb cord into the port it the build quality ceased. The port was loose and plopped right out of it's position. It is now loose inside my dac and I have no way to actually power the unit or hook it up. Sadly, this is a poor example of build quality that I would only expect from the PCM2704 Chinese Dacs. I've contacted the seller on Amazon and I hope to have this item sent back and a replacement or refund sent to me. Otherwise I'll be contacting FireStone Audio directly.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Really great write up Sf! Nice work.
> 
> And another thumbs up from me to Unity for doing the loaning. And of course to Danny for his continued generosity in helping out with tips etc.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ You know what they say, there is a sucka' born every minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad you're enjoying those m200s meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeppp x2 for Unity and Danny, you punks better not lose my godly LEs cuz you will be sending them back to me, you the last one on dat ASG 2 tour, well on the overseas front that is. LoL


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


>


 
  
 And of course a big thumbs up to you as well for discovering many of those tips, and also for being such a great M200 ambassador!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> And of course a big thumbs up to you as well for discovering many of those tips, and also for being such a great M200 ambassador!


 





 again buddy!


----------



## bhazard

Found another brand new, unknown, awesome chinese dual driver in ear, going for $40 right now.
  
 $40 is the promo price I believe, being a somewhat new company. Full retail will be 499 yuan it seems from the store ads, which comes out to around $82. No idea when or if that will happen, but I jumped on it anyway. Lots of 5 star reviews on Taobao, no negatives.
  
 My impressions 1 hour in, copied from the chinese thread:
  
 " HAVI B3 - Professional version
  
 Just got the dual driver HAVI B3 today. I definitely believe I got the pro version as requested, because these sound very neutral. Bassheads would need to add about +8db or more to the low end, or get the "enhanced" version of the B3 to satisfy them. The enhanced version is more bass prominent, with less clarity (supposedly).
  
 The pro version is also hard to drive, unlike the 115db sensitivity enhanced version. My Aune T1 on low gain is more than halfway up, which is what some less sensitive headphones normally require for me.
  
 First impressions.... They are GREAT! Vocals and imaging are fantastic. Soundstage is wider than I thought it would be. These are similar to the Moe SS-01 in clarity, yet they don't have that piercing peak at 2-4khz. Fatigue inducing sections on the Moe (without an EQ cut), are a non issue here. Slightly less resolution compared to the Moe maybe... but I need more time to tell.
  
 What they lack compared to the Moe, is subbass and midbass. When I say lack, I mean they aren't as prominent and boosted. It reminds me of the Hifiman RE-400, which is so neutral in bass, that it seems lacking at first. Just like the RE-400 though, the B3 takes a low EQ boost like a champ. With a boost and different tips, bass is plenty.
  
 The included tips suck for me (surprise, surprise), however, triple flanges (like the ones that come with the Gratitude) work wonders in isolation, bass, and pretty much everything else.
  
 $40 for an awesome, good looking dual driver in ear? Yep. Very pleased so far. I almost want to grab the enhanced version to compare.
  
 The Gorilla Glass on the shell is a nice touch. Like typical smartphone Gorilla Glass, it is a fingerprint magnet though."
  
 Store Taobao link. Use a taobao agent like Mistertao.com unless you understand chinese.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.15.GwKIz0&id=35700828655


----------



## doctorjazz

Been liking the M-500, and just using the stock tips. Will try the Complys and see what happens.
 Nice write up, sf!


----------



## DannyBai

Very nice writeup samfrancisco!!


----------



## bhazard

Great write up. The VSD1LE and M200 are fantastic. Just sold the M200 though.
  
 I'm telling ya, try the Havi B3 pro version next. I just A/B'ed them with my Gratitudes, and the Havi seems to have the flatter signature, with slight emphasis in the highs. It hangs right with them. The Havi needs a +6db or more bass boost to match the Gratitude/M200 bass levels though.
  
 $40, tempered gorilla glass on shell, dual driver, neutral, and quite clear.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Found another brand new, unknown, awesome chinese dual driver in ear, going for $40 right now.
> 
> $40 is the promo price I believe, being a somewhat new company. Full retail will be 499 yuan it seems from the store ads, which comes out to around $82. No idea when or if that will happen, but I jumped on it anyway. Lots of 5 star reviews on Taobao, no negatives.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ hmmm those things look kinda clunky from the pics, glad they sound nice. Thanks for all the hard work as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


doctorjazz said:


> Been liking the M-500, and just using the stock tips. Will try the Complys and see what happens.
> Nice write up, sf!


 
 ^ no problemo doc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dannybai said:


> Very nice writeup samfrancisco!!


 
 Hey watch the name calling, tryin' to keep it PG here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bhazard said:


> Great write up. The VSD1LE and M200 are fantastic. Just sold the M200 though.
> 
> I'm telling ya, try the Havi B3 pro version next. I just A/B'ed them with my Gratitudes, and the Havi seems to have the flatter signature, with slight emphasis in the highs. It hangs right with them. The Havi needs a +6db or more bass boost to match the Gratitude/M200 bass levels though.
> 
> $40, tempered gorilla glass on shell, dual driver, neutral, and quite clear.


 
 yeppp both budget-fi sets are great, just can't wait for that Fostex iem to drop!!! SUPER HYPED FOR THEM!!!


----------



## adevriesc

I don't know if this has been brought up already, but the Astrotec AS-100 series bears a strong resemblance to the HPH-200 (or vice versa). Perhaps Astrotec is cloning the Yamahas.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Found another brand new, unknown, awesome chinese dual driver in ear, going for $40 right now.
> 
> $40 is the promo price I believe, being a somewhat new company. Full retail will be 499 yuan it seems from the store ads, which comes out to around $82. No idea when or if that will happen, but I jumped on it anyway. Lots of 5 star reviews on Taobao, no negatives.
> 
> ...


 
 I find it interesting how you found out about this. Chinese HP forum?
 I like the look, but I'd like for them to sell it in different colors. And maybe make a custom version if they get better. I find it weird why they don't have a product page for their B6 and B9 ontheir site...
  
 Nice discovery, but I dunno yet...I ran out of money for headphones atm. I could wait 'til next year.


----------



## Vain III

thatbeatsguy said:


> I find it interesting how you found out about this. Chinese HP forum?
> I like the look, but I'd like for them to sell it in different colors. And maybe make a custom version if they get better. I find it weird why they don't have a product page for their B6 and B9 ontheir site...
> 
> Nice discovery, but I dunno yet...I ran out of money for headphones atm. I could wait 'til next year.




It was mentioned in the Chinese headphone post on this forum. Bhazard and a few others like to look on sites like Taobao and Aliexpress for any new headphones to discover. If you look in his signature you'll see a link to the actual post.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vain iii said:


> It was mentioned in the Chinese headphone post on this forum. Bhazard and a few others like to look on sites like Taobao and Aliexpress for any new headphones to discover. If you look in his signature you'll see a link to the actual post.


 
 Yeah, I saw the link, and I took a look. Never thought Vsonic was actually Chinese-based. With all of the actually good brands I'm seeing, I think I wouldn't need to take it to European brands for my next headphone purchase. It's really cool.


----------



## Lourdes

I've avoided any purchases since March.
Has anything new with a similar sound to the FXD80 or CKN70 appeared since then? Detailed, some sub-bass (doesn't need to be mad bassy), small canal friendly, not over ear or j-cord, anything up to $150.

Actually that's a lie, I got the GR02 Bass Edition the other week, an okay spare but not so detailed.


----------



## 7S Cameron

lourdes said:


> I've avoided any purchases since March.
> Has anything new with a similar sound to the FXD80 or CKN70 appeared since then? Detailed, some sub-bass (doesn't need to be mad bassy), small canal friendly, not over ear or j-cord, anything up to $150.
> 
> Actually that's a lie, I got the GR02 Bass Edition the other week, an okay spare but not so detailed.


 
 Monster Gratitudes. Similar sound to the CKN70s, but much more refined.


----------



## 7S Cameron

lourdes said:


> I've avoided any purchases since March.
> Has anything new with a similar sound to the FXD80 or CKN70 appeared since then? Detailed, some sub-bass (doesn't need to be mad bassy), small canal friendly, not over ear or j-cord, anything up to $150.
> 
> Actually that's a lie, I got the GR02 Bass Edition the other week, an okay spare but not so detailed.


 
 Monster Gratitudes. Similar sound to the CKN70s, but much more refined.


----------



## sfwalcer

HOUSTON DA'' BRICK HAS LANDED!!!

  

  

  
 Man these Frosties in their stock form doesn't sound half bad. Worthy of "discovery" fo' sho. But they are a pain in the arse to drive properly. Needs some serious power, e17 on volume 50 with 12 gain and 5 on rockboxed sansa clip+.
  
 This brick almost doesn't have enough juice to drive them on max power sitting, but THANK GOD it does. PHEEEEEEW!!!


----------



## waynes world

Wait till those Frosties are fully Frostified!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Wait till those Frosties are fully Frostified!


 

 Dat sounds damn yummie boi!!! CAN'T WAIT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Needs some refreshments with my pops...


----------



## mochill

Head fi farewell I'm done


----------



## nick n

sfwalcer said:


> HOUSTON DA'' BRICK HAS LANDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 SF there are two gain switches there for each channel, dump them up to HIFREAKING HIGH_FI SETTING AND BLAST OFF!
  
 BTW in case people do not know that is the IHIFI 812V2.  450 mw output. IF I can drive a modded T50 right now at 38-40 / 40 volumes on the Colorfly C3, and it is only *26 mw *output total then this sucker should do fine.
 Take your time with it and report whatever you think after it tells you what it wants to tell you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mochill said:


> Head fi farewell I'm done


 

 what?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> SF there are two gain switches there for each channel, dump them up to HIFREAKING HIGH_FI SETTING AND BLAST OFF!
> 
> BTW in case people do not know that is the IHIFI 812V2.  450 mw output. IF I can drive a modded T50 right now at 38-40 / 40 volumes on the Colorfly C3, and it is only *26 mw *output total then this sucker should do fine.
> Take your time with it and report whatever you think after it tells you what it wants to tell you.
> ...


 

 Already did, was wondering that they were so i used a toothpick to flip them to the other side and was like hmmmmm only one side gets louder. LoL so i flipped the other side as well. Even with max gain this Brick can only drive those Fostex when it is almost tapped out on the pot.  I would say 85-90% at least, 100% is not even THAT loud tbh so..... this brick is as powerful as the e17s it seems, maybe slightly less so.
  
 Oh and forgot to mention that the UI is not bad at all, figured it out within minutes, very similar to my rockboxed sansa clip+, pretty basic but gets the job done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/ae/100x100px-LS-aeb60970_0201130944b.jpeg[/img]
> 
> mochill
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Not before you get me those Yammies you're NOT!!! C'mon chill, you the man.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Already did, was wondering that they were so i used a toothpick to flip them to the other side and was like hmmmmm only one side gets louder. LoL so i flipped the other side as well. Even with max gain this Brick can only drive those Fostex when it is almost tapped out on the pot.  I would say 85-90% at least, 100% is not even THAT loud tbh so..... this brick is as powerful as the e17s it seems, maybe slightly less so.
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention that the UI is not bad at all, figured it out within minutes, very similar to my rockboxed sansa clip+, pretty basic but gets the job done.
> 
> ...


 


> IHIFI812 Earphone output power: 450mW/16 Europe; 225mW/32 Europe; 99mW/150 Europe; 50mW/300 Europe


 
 I think Nick has the spec on the stock T50 impedance but I suspect it's way over the 16 Ohm mark where the 450mw comes from.
  
 Just how big is that thing?


----------



## nick n

as he said LOLOL it is a brick, If I recall it's 5 inches by 3 by 1?  Hold up on the Impedance...  Ok off the T50 box
  
 50 ohm...
  98 db sensitivity
  
 and most excellent 3 watts max input until your ears bleed out. and your head turns to oatmeal.
  
 How is it though that the C3 can hit near uncomfortable levels here as I type near max, and that is 26 mw max.  I say it needs a chargin yo. Even project86 mentioned driving them fine on low gain.
 Just sayin is all....
 maybe this mod bumps things up a ton.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> as he said LOLOL it is a brick, If I recall it's 5 inches by 3 by 1?  Hold up on the Impedance...  Ok off the T50 box
> 
> 50 ohm...
> 98 db sensitivity
> ...


 
  
 That is one large DAP.. Cripes battery life must be about 2 years on a charge.
  
 Either that or the C3's 26mw was rated with 3000 Ohm phones


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> DS must be in such bliss with his Shures that he has no need for a new "Discovery"


 

 Been busy finishing strong on my exams before the big holiday break. Glad you guys been finding them gems. Carry on my fellow sound seekers. I am always reading what people write on the threads so I may not post as much but I am always reading..
  
 As for the Shures..This headphone is so much an ideal sound for me.They have performed better than expected for me..Really a top level sound and that is what it is all about. By the way. Don't believe that Too pro review you guys might read on Amazon from Dale thong.. He is completely wrong about the rolled off highs. I laugh when I read that as he makes it seem like these have a similar level of rolled of highs as something like a Sony XB sound or something. These don't have any rolled off highs to my ears at all especially after burn in.. For me it is hard to really point out anything in the sound I dislike..It is good to hear such a musical phone that don't sound so clinical or lean just to give a sense of space.. The sound just takes my breathe away at times. Yes these cans are spoiling my hearing..I find myself just sampling a tune or two just to be listening for hours on end...They are too good. Lol.
  
 I will have the new L2s very soon and if they sound every bit as good as I heard them I am sure those will be winners as well.. Hope everyone gets what they wish for this Holiday season..


----------



## EuphonicArin

dsnuts said:


> Been busy finishing strong on my exams before the big holiday break. Glad you guys been finding them gems. Carry on my fellow sound seekers. I am always reading what people write on the threads so I may not post as much but I am always reading..
> 
> As for the Shures..This headphone is so much an ideal sound for me.They have performed better than expected for me..Really a top level sound and that is what it is all about. By the way. Don't believe that Too pro review you guys might read on Amazon from Dale thong.. He is completely wrong about the rolled off highs. I laugh when I read that as he makes it seem like these have a similar level of rolled of highs as something like a Sony XB sound or something. These don't have any rolled off highs to my ears at all especially after burn in.. For me it is hard to really point out anything in the sound I dislike..It is good to hear such a musical phone that don't sound so clinical or lean just to give a sense of space.. The sound just takes my breathe away at times. Yes these cans are spoiling my hearing..I find myself just sampling a tune or two just to be listening for hours on end...They are too good. Lol.
> 
> I will have the new L2s very soon and if they sound every bit as good as I heard them I am sure those will be winners as well.. Hope everyone gets what they wish for this Holiday season..


 
 which shure headphone are you enjoying currently?


----------



## Dsnuts

SRH1540. These are taking really all my head time. It is not fair for my others..But they are new but so damn good!


----------



## nick n

I see Joker decided to throw a 9/10 on those MOE iems.


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> HOUSTON DA'' BRICK HAS LANDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're in for a thrill 

Regarding power, just wait til you start filling them up with all the god stuff. My modded pair (DBV 3'ish) is easily the most hard to drive headphones that I own.


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> You're in for a thrill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ yeppp these buggers are as hard to drive as my cheapo beyer DT-250.  Though in their unmodded stock form these T50RPs kinda sound like an even more mellow version of those beyers. LoL
  
 Easy on the ear fatigue_less listen for sure, stage not crazy wide or deep but pretty good, with nice mids and decent highs. Bass ain't too shabby as well. Was pleasantly surprised that they already sound this good unmodded. Not bad not bad at all........


----------



## waynes world

You're getting me hyped Sf!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> You're getting me hyped Sf!


 

 ^ The hell you be talkin' about??? Shouldn't it be the other way around??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My set is still the piss poor unmodded peons meng while you have already gotten a taste of those godly n**gerfied ones.
  
 How 'bout those AKG Sextitties though??? Talk about hype sheeeeeesh.


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeppp these buggers are as hard to drive as my cheapo beyer DT-250.  Though in their unmodded stock form these T50RPs kinda sound like an even more mellow version of those beyers. LoL
> 
> Easy on the ear fatigue_less listen for sure, stage not crazy wide or deep but pretty good, with nice mids and decent highs. Bass ain't too shabby as well. Was pleasantly surprised that they already sound this good unmodded. Not bad not bad at all........




I hear you. I also had a initial impression with these in their stock form that was way better than expected. For a while I even thought about keeping them stock but now I'm glad I didn't. To be honest I've been thinking about getting another pair to either keep stock or tune in another direction....


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> I hear you. I also had a initial impression with these in their stock form that was way better than expected. For a while I even thought about keeping them stock but now I'm glad I didn't. To be honest I've been thinking about getting another pair to either keep stock or tune in another direction....


 

 ^ you hinting at that alpha direction??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Alphas are a bit too pricey/ fancy for my taste, i am sure they are good though or are you planning to go my way as well???


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ^ you hinting at that alpha direction???
> 
> Alphas are a bit too pricey/ fancy for my taste, i am sure they are good though or are you planning to go my way as well??? h34r:




I'm not sure yet. I will not get some already modded that's for sure.

I really like the way my current pair sounds so I don't want to fool around with them anymore. I'm thinking another pair to play around with and see what comes.

The path is the goal


----------



## mochill

Mh1c still sounds epic  and any updates on the pistons???


----------



## daveyostrow

Man, this thread moves fast.
  
 After finnaly getting the TF10 again, and a brief listen, i can say the xba30 are just fine. Sony has a warmer tone/ a bit more midbass, but very comparable to my ears.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Mh1c still sounds epic  and any updates on the pistons???


 
 People just started finding out about them, so it will probably be 2 weeks at the earliest before impressions start popping up.
  
 I got a pair of fake pistons the first time, and they sounded like garbage. I'll be able to tell instantly if a seller is selling a genuine or fake one.


----------



## mochill

Mine will be here by January 7 so I'll let you know if I got the real ones or not


----------



## d marc0

mochill said:


> Mh1c still sounds epic  and any updates on the pistons???


 
  
 Could this be the MH1c killer that we've all been waiting for? But it's still twice the price of the Sony's...
 I still can't believe that after all the upgrades I've gone through, I still pull out my MH1 when I'm on-the-go!


----------



## mochill

The mh1c I'm using is the one that never worked until I got the Nokia Lumia 920 and decided to using the today....they are the Sony Ericsson version in white


----------



## d marc0

I have the same but in black. They work flawlessly with the c3, no adapter needed.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> Mh1c still sounds epic  and any updates on the pistons???


 
 Still writing a review on them. It's, like, my third revision already, and I don't wanna mess it up.
 Plus, I don't have the original Pisons, so if I were ever to write a review on its latest generation, I would have to have the originals for comparison. I may have the 3590s, but all I have of it left is a memory of their sound (broken plug). Sadly, I kinda ran out of money for my allowance, and no one else in my family wants to buy it (though my dad was interested), so...
  
 If you were anticipating the review, I'm sorry about that.


----------



## mochill

3 last things b4 my audiophile quest is completed: em5813, Philips l2 , and the fiio x5


----------



## Mackem

Carbo Bassos still going strong. Returned the XBA-H1s they were too damn big for me. If these Carbo Bassos didn't have driver flex they'd be even better.


----------



## mochill

Now only down to one thing for me to buy and then bye bye forever: the em5813 that is


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> People just started finding out about them, so it will probably be 2 weeks at the earliest before impressions start popping up.
> 
> I got a pair of fake pistons the first time, and they sounded like garbage. I'll be able to tell instantly if a seller is selling a genuine or fake.
> 
> Mind sharing the info about getting the originals from legit sellers besides that xiaomi dealer(ibuygou)?


----------



## Vain III

shawn71 said:


> *>. So how did you end up buying a fake one? Mind sharing the info about getting the original from a legit seller?




He bought a <$15 pair off of Aliexpress.


----------



## daveyostrow

any more news about these Xiaomi phones? otherwise i may have to grap a pair of cardo basso's.
 not a bad price http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-And-Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-Headphone-Headset-with-Remote-Mic-For-XIAOMI-MI2-MI2S/1095827376.html
  
  
 anyone know a good place/person to get the cardo basso?


----------



## Shawn71

vain iii said:


> He bought a <$15 pair off of Aliexpress.





yeah i got that.........first time he got the fakes.that made him an expert differentiating the fake from originals.


----------



## bhazard

shawn71 said:


> yeah i got that.........first time he got the fakes.that made him an expert differentiating the fake from originals.


 
 Yes. It's pretty simple. The fake will sound like absolute dogsh*t, and the real one won't.
  
 There is also a visual guide floating around showing things to look for in the fake pistons, and mine failed all of them. It was too late though, as I already received it.
  
 The only 100% original way to get the genuine is through the Xiaomi website, which won't help if you don't speak chinese or live in china, or through Xiaomi's Taobao store here:
http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p413746989.1.w5003-4162207637.7.jjdd8F&id=26522664670&scene=taobao_shop
  
 You'll need to use a Taobao agent like Mistertao.com to purchase it for you and ship.
  
 This seller sells lots of Xiaomi phones. They should be legit.
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 I bought from here. I may buy from the official store too as a comparison. $16 +~$4 shipping wont kill me.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Yes. It's pretty simple. The fake will sound like absolute dogsh*t, and the real one won't.






Don't know why that made me laugh so hard, but it did.


----------



## bhazard

daveyostrow said:


> any more news about these Xiaomi phones? otherwise i may have to grap a pair of cardo basso's.
> not a bad price http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-And-Original-XIAOMI-Piston-Earphone-Headphone-Headset-with-Remote-Mic-For-XIAOMI-MI2-MI2S/1095827376.html
> 
> 
> anyone know a good place/person to get the cardo basso?


 
 Those are the first version, might be fakes, and very much overpriced. Xiaomi sells it for $16.
  
 Use the links I posted for the genuine new updated version.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, just went for the Pistons, though delivery may not be until 2015!!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Those are the first version, might be fakes, and very much overpriced. Xiaomi sells it for $16.
> 
> Use the links I posted for the genuine new updated version.


 
 To my eyes, they don't seem to be fakes, but way too overpriced. That is, unless the seller thinks it sounds like an earphone worth that much, which is a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


doctorjazz said:


> OK, just went for the Pistons, though delivery may not be until 2015!!!!


 
 What's that supposed to mean? Do you live on the moon or Mars or something? Normally delivery would take only weeks.


----------



## daveyostrow

doctorjazz said:


> OK, just went for the Pistons, though delivery may not be until 2015!!!!


 
 HA


bhazard said:


> Those are the first version, might be fakes, and very much overpriced. Xiaomi sells it for $16.
> 
> Use the links I posted for the genuine new updated version.


 
 Glad i asked, not sure whats going on with these. I guess the "updated" is the old version. 
 Looking forward to your review


----------



## thatBeatsguy

daveyostrow said:


> Glad i asked, not sure whats going on with these.* I guess the "updated" is the old version. *
> Looking forward to your review


 
      The updated version is sold in only one color: gold. The old version seems to be discontinued (based on Xiaomi's website). They don't seem to sell the original Pistons anymore; instead they have a 'paperback' edition which is still being sold (link). Since the old and the new versions look similar to each other, some sellers just say they're the new ones. Watch out for these when shopping for them. They may not be fake, but they aren't the new ones, either.
  
*UPDATE:* I read up on d marc0's post...


> Could this be the MH1c killer that we've all been waiting for? *But it's still twice the price of the Sony's...*


 
 ...which asks if the new Pistons could be the killer of the MH1C. But when I took a look at Taobao, I found that the Sonys were twice that of the Pistons. Did you say this wrong? Or is it more expensive in the US?


----------



## daveyostrow

thatbeatsguy said:


> ...which asks if the new Pistons could be the killer of the MH1C. But when I took a look at Taobao, I found that the Sonys were twice that of the Pistons. Did you say this wrong? Or is it more expensive in the US?


 
  
 ...Does anyone know how they sound though? may be too soon to make comparisons.


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> *UPDATE:* I read up on d marc0's post...
> ...which asks if the new Pistons could be the killer of the MH1C. But when I took a look at Taobao, I found that the Sonys were twice that of the Pistons. Did you say this wrong? Or is it more expensive in the US?


 
  
 I can get the Pistons for $30 here in Australia. I got my MH1 for $15 shipped! So I guess it will depend on ones location?


----------



## Vain III

d marc0 said:


> thatbeatsguy said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE:* I read up on d marc0's post...
> ...




Linky? I don't have a MH1 and I hear they are the bomb with a nice amp. Here in the states they can cost $50>


----------



## d marc0

vain iii said:


> Linky? I don't have a MH1 and I hear they are the bomb with a nice amp. Here in the states they can cost $50>


 
  
 The seller whom I bought my MH1 from ran out of stock. That was $15 shipped from the uk!
 This is the cheapest I can find at the moment: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original-MH1-Sony-Ericsson-Stereo-Headset-Xperia-Play-Vivaz-C902-K850i-C905-/141137958874?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubehör_Multimedia&hash=item20dc7a57da&_uhb=1
  
  
*I noticed this is my 1000th post and today happens to be my 1st year anniversary with Head-fi! woot! woot!*
 As gratitude I've created this thread hoping it can help beginners and those who needed more info on some gears that I have owned/reviewed. I'll continue to update the thread as my journey in this hobby continues...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-all-for-the-love-of-music-new-recommended-tips-for-h200#post_10044515
  
 A huge shout out to those who've helped me grow in this hobby:
 H20fidelity
 Joker
 ClieOs
 Dsnuts
 Waynes World
 EricP
 Sfwalcer
 Dweaver
 BillyMav
 Rinchoi
 and many more: You know who you are!


----------



## peter123

thatbeatsguy said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Do you live on the moon or Mars or something? Normally delivery would take only weeks.




I'll probably get my Moxpads delivered at the same time (2015) 

I ordered them on October 27'the and they were shiped out of China November 13'the. They still haven't even reached Norwegian customs......

I also ordered the beryllium version of the Piston's yesterday. Went with the ones from iBuygou and added the extra $8 for the registered mail with Singapore post so hopefully mine arrives already in 2014.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> HOUSTON DA'' BRICK HAS LANDED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Look at that fine piece of machinery!

 I happen to own IHIFI 812v2's little sister, the IHIFI 760. You could literally kill someone with a swift hit over their head.

 It's that damn heavy.


----------



## Vain III

I do wonder why HIFI dap manufactures don't try a little harder with the design and UI aspect of the players. Well, with the expect of Sony whose's X1 & 880 series looks especially magnificent.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats and kudos d marc0! And thanks for the shoutout... the feeling is reciprocated because I have definitely learned a lot from you and your great ear!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> I'll probably get my Moxpads delivered at the same time (2015)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool. Can't wait to hear your impressions. Seeing as the Pistons and the Moxpads are the same price (at least from a sale I'm seeing here, original price is 2x), they should be interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get your earphones sooner.
  


> Originally Posted by *d marc0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I noticed this is my 1000th post and today happens to be my 1st year anniversary with Head-fi! woot! woot!*


 
 Congrats on the double celebration!


----------



## gikigill

Its the MH1 not the MH1C.


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeppp these buggers are as hard to drive as my cheapo beyer DT-250.  Though in their unmodded stock form these T50RPs kinda sound like an even more mellow version of those beyers. LoL
> 
> Easy on the ear fatigue_less listen for sure, stage not crazy wide or deep but pretty good, with nice mids and decent highs. Bass ain't too shabby as well. Was pleasantly surprised that they already sound this good unmodded. Not bad not bad at all........


 
 Dayum, be prepared when you mod them.
 The Mad Dogs are insane! The seperation, imaging + bass is so crazy on these
 Never going to sell these babies  Just too good


----------



## Vain III

So here's a question for my DIYers. The issue that my FireyeDA had was that the micro-usb broke off. I could have easily soldered it back on, but it was brand new so I just sent it off to be replaced. So when I get my new one the first thing I want to do is open the casing and check to see how stable the usb port is soldered to the board. The next thing I want to do--and this is the question--is use some adhesive to hold it into place a little better. So what kind-of adhesive will work and not fry my pcb/components?


----------



## peter123

I'll qoute myself from the Chinese thread were I posted my impressions on a couple Awei cheapos that I puchased a while ago:
   
 The good thing is that I've finally got some time to spend with my two Awei purchases from a while back: ES800M and ES100i.
  
 To sum them up the ES800M is really really nice for $7. Nice bass.  airy and a little bright sound. It will not be easy to beat these at their price point. Should be great for gifts ore using for sport activities.
  
 The ES100i on the other hand, while more expensive ($8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) does not impress me that much. The bass on these are even deeper then on the ES800M's but it bleeds to much into the midrange for my taste. They're also overall darker souding. If you're a basshead and prefer a darker sound they could still be of interest.


   

 I would really recommend trying out the ES800M if someone would like to know how good sound you can get for $7!


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> Cool. Can't wait to hear your impressions. Seeing as the Pistons and the Moxpads are the same price (at least from a sale I'm seeing here, original price is 2x), they should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


waynes world said:


> Congrats and kudos d marc0! And thanks for the shoutout... the feeling is reciprocated because I have definitely learned a lot from you and your great ear!


 
  
 Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Currently listening to Daft Punk - Random Access Memories with my Dunu DN-1000... can't take them off my ears!


----------



## getclikinagas

d marc0 said:


> Currently listening to Daft Punk - Random Access Memories with my Dunu DN-1000... can't take them off my ears!


 
  Lose yourself to dance!


----------



## Dsnuts

APB..These are on sale on Amazon for $59.. That is an excellent deal for a dual BA earphone.


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> The seller whom I bought my MH1 from ran out of stock. That was $15 shipped from the uk!
> This is the cheapest I can find at the moment: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original-MH1-Sony-Ericsson-Stereo-Headset-Xperia-Play-Vivaz-C902-K850i-C905-/141137958874?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubehör_Multimedia&hash=item20dc7a57da&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on your 1000th post! And I'm glad I was one of those who helped you find some audio bliss along the way!


----------



## ericp10

getclikinagas said:


> Lose yourself to dance!


 
 Love that song and album! Sounds wonderful with the DN-1000!


----------



## getclikinagas

ericp10 said:


> Love that song and album! Sounds wonderful with the DN-1000!


 
 nngh.. so tempted by the DN1000 hype. 
 My RE400 doesn't do that song justice. There's a sub-bass feel throughout that brings it alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 How's the bass decay on the dunu?
  
 PS: Unofficial video that captures what the song's all about.


----------



## ericp10

Look what just came in! Hmmmm? Well, we'll see (hear rather) if it's a dud or not.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> Look what just came in! Hmmmm? Well, we'll see (hear rather) if it's a dud or not.




Nice, and you've updated your signature too! Glad to see the IM70 ranks so high.


----------



## ericp10

We are in trouble fellas! Those of us in this thread who like deep rich bass and great detailed vocals. And extended, yet non-harsh highs. BIG TROUBLE!! I still need to wrap my head around the XBA-H3 some more, but I was expecting quite worse than what I'm hearing. I can't say this is the heaviest earphone I've heard note-wise (it's definitely is 3-Dish and has weight in the sound, but I've heard other earphones with weightier notes in the 3-D realm), but the combination of weight and wide soundstage I will have to think hard about what I've heard to match it. Also, to be such a bassy earphone, this is one of the most detailed universals I have heard in vocals. And I do mean DETAILED vocals!! Sounds great to me, although some may think it's too much. The bass sounds a touch muddy to me (I went straight to the new Sony foam/silicon hybrids), but I do expect that to clear up with burn-in. The bass is enough to satisfy a basshead, but it's not in the far reaches of of being a basshead earphone. This is another full sounding earphone - like the ATH-IM70 - that is super rich and refined. Yes, much more refined than the IM70 (and I still love it's sound), and richly detailed. I can say right now this is what I dreamed for the EX1000 and EX600 to sound like in some sort of weird combination. The highs extend beautifully with none of that stabbing my eardrums with daggers sound. Lots of space around the instruments. Look this earphone, I think, will have too much bass for audiophiles, but will be perfect for audiophiles (like me) who love bass (if that makes sense). I'm using the X3 DAP, and I can say even right now this is the best Sony earphone I've ever heard! I still own the Sony XBA-4 (paid quite a bit more for it than I paid for the XBA-H3). The XBA-H3 absolutely destroys the XBA-4 to my  ears. Well done Sony! More solid impressions to come later, of course. Before you ask me what is the sound signature comparable too, I don't know. It sounds like a mixture of top tiers I've heard. Then it sounds uniquely like itself to me. I need to sort this signature out, but I like it. I initially was going to say the mids are recessed, but they aren't. There's just so much space between instruments. In case you're wondering, I'm digging this earphone already ... big time. 

 Oh, as for fit. I had major problems with the fit of the EX-1000, EX-600, and 7550. All three felt heavy in my ears and tended to sag and feel like they wanted to pop out. The body of the H3  - I believe -  is bigger than the EX-1000, but somehow feel more comfortable and stable. I'm thinking this is because it's made with a light material (not the metals that made up the EX-600 and EX-1000) and a bit difference in the shape of it. Also, the new hybrid foam tips are holding it in place inside of my ears, so far so good.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is trouble. I was planning to get one too but Christmas gifts for the family came first. Now I am gonna have to get a H3..I read online that the bass ends up being really nice after burn in..Yup gonna have to get a H3..Where you get them for $300 Eric?


----------



## mikaveli06

Havent been around since receiving asg2. Eric, id love to see a comparison to asg2 and the sonys.

Also, headphone that sounds similar to asg2, portable, for gym use (liftinv, not running). Yamaha hp2?? Amperior?, jvc s700 or something from audio technica. Bass detailed and stage are biggest wants, and dont mind clamping or tight fitting at all.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> This is trouble. I was planning to get one too but Christmas gifts for the family came first. Now I am gonna have to get a H3..I read online that the bass ends up being really nice after burn in..Yup gonna have to get a H3..Where you get them for $300 Eric?


 
  
  
 It was a seller on amazon.co.jpn, Dsnuts, but I just looked and he's not on there anymore. I would just keep checking and comparing prices. I see that prices have went back up since I purchased from there. Sorry my friend. Japan clearly has the best price for this earphone.


----------



## ericp10

Someone - on the H3  post - typed, where is the bass? Really? They must have had a defective H3. These things are serious competitors, folks!


----------



## Dsnuts

From the way your describing the sound they sound like a more refined H1 which I got to listen to. The H3 sounds like my ideal sound siggy. Now that I have my SRH1540..I might have to skip on the dippoops and go directly to the H3s.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for those impressions Eric. What I wanted to hear.


----------



## ericp10

I thought these were made in China, but I have the Japanese version (front of the box in English but everything else is in Japanese). Yet, on the bottom of the box it says the Japanese version of the H3 was made in Thailand. Interesting. Sounding like a very high-end stereo system to my ears.


----------



## ericp10

This sums up perfectly what I'm hearing.
  
http://www.play3r.net/reviews/sony-xba-h3-earphones-review/3/


----------



## Dsnuts

I think these could very well be the best bass earphones on the planet.. Can't wait to try them out. I will own a pair. It is just a matter of time. Gotta pay the December bills first. Then it is on!


----------



## Mackem

Any impressions on the Carbo Doppio yet?


----------



## mochill

3h vs. Em5813 NOW!!!!! Plz.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> 3h vs. Em5813 NOW!!!!! Plz.


 
  
  
 Too early. Eventually.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Thanks for those impressions Eric. What I wanted to hear.


----------



## mochill

Dunu dn1k vs 3h vs em5813 also so....by the time I have the money I will choose the best...thanks ericp


----------



## nihontoman

mackem said:


> Any impressions on the Carbo Doppio yet?


 

 yeah, interested in that really much


----------



## Don Lehrer

d marc0 said:


> *I noticed this is my 1000th post and today happens to be my 1st year anniversary with Head-fi! woot! woot!*
> As gratitude I've created this thread hoping it can help beginners and those who needed more info on some gears that I have owned/reviewed. I'll continue to update the thread as my journey in this hobby continues...


 
  
 Nicely done, 1 year and already 1000 post, that´s great. But the best part it´s that your journey continues jejejeje Once again after a year SORRY ABOUT YOUR WALLET...


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> The seller whom I bought my MH1 from ran out of stock. That was $15 shipped from the uk!
> This is the cheapest I can find at the moment: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original-MH1-Sony-Ericsson-Stereo-Headset-Xperia-Play-Vivaz-C902-K850i-C905-/141137958874?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubehör_Multimedia&hash=item20dc7a57da&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Congrats meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But only 1000th pissssssh. GET TO MA" LEVEL MENG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


h20fidelity said:


> Look at that fine piece of machinery!
> 
> I happen to own IHIFI 812v2's little sister, the IHIFI 760. You could literally kill someone with a swift hit over their head.
> 
> It's that damn heavy.


 
 ^ Man that's a chunky sister you got there, all yours meng, cuz i ain't no chubby chaser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This Brick sounds pretty sweet, though it has less power than i expected.
  


ericp10 said:


> Look what just came in! Hmmmm? Well, we'll see (hear rather) if it's a dud or not.


 
 ^ Congrats X2!!!
  


ericp10 said:


> We are in trouble fellas! Those of us in this thread who like deep rich bass and great detailed vocals. And extended, yet non-harsh highs. BIG TROUBLE!! I still need to wrap my head around the XBA-H3 some more, but I was expecting quite worse than what I'm hearing. I can't say this is the heaviest earphone I've heard note-wise (it's definitely is 3-Dish and has weight in the sound, but I've heard other earphones with weightier notes in the 3-D realm), but the combination of weight and wide soundstage I will have to think hard about what I've heard to match it. Also, to be such a bassy earphone, this is one of the most detailed universals I have heard in vocals. And I do mean DETAILED vocals!! Sounds great to me, although some may think it's too much. The bass sounds a touch muddy to me (I went straight to the new Sony foam/silicon hybrids), but I do expect that to clear up with burn-in. The bass is enough to satisfy a basshead, but it's not in the far reaches of of being a basshead earphone. This is another full sounding earphone - like the ATH-IM70 - that is super rich and refined. Yes, much more refined than the IM70 (and I still love it's sound), and richly detailed. I can say right now this is what I dreamed for the EX1000 and EX600 to sound like in some sort of weird combination. The highs extend beautifully with none of that stabbing my eardrums with daggers sound. Lots of space around the instruments. Look this earphone, I think, will have too much bass for audiophiles, but will be perfect for audiophiles (like me) who love bass (if that makes sense). I'm using the X3 DAP, and I can say even right now this is the best Sony earphone I've ever heard! I still own the Sony XBA-4 (paid quite a bit more for it than I paid for the XBA-H3). The XBA-H3 absolutely destroys the XBA-4 to my  ears. Well done Sony! More solid impressions to come later, of course. Before you ask me what is the sound signature comparable too, I don't know. It sounds like a mixture of top tiers I've heard. Then it sounds uniquely like itself to me. I need to sort this signature out, but I like it. I initially was going to say the mids are recessed, but they aren't. There's just so much space between instruments. In case you're wondering, I'm digging this earphone already ... big time.
> 
> Oh, as for fit. I had major problems with the fit of the EX-1000, EX-600, and 7550. All three felt heavy in my ears and tended to sag and feel like they wanted to pop out. The body of the H3  - I believe -  is bigger than the EX-1000, but somehow feel more comfortable and stable. I'm thinking this is because it's made with a light material (not the metals that made up the EX-600 and EX-1000) and a bit difference in the shape of it. Also, the new hybrid foam tips are holding it in place inside of my ears, so far so good.


 
 ^ interesting........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mochill said:


> Dunu dn1k vs 3h vs em5813 also so....by the time I have the money I will choose the best...thanks ericp


 
 So how 'bout those Yammies, can you at least call for me or something??? Help a brother out here.


----------



## d marc0

don lehrer said:


> Nicely done, 1 year and already 1000 post, that´s great. But the best part it´s that your journey continues jejejeje Once again after a year SORRY ABOUT YOUR WALLET...


 
  
 Cheers mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats meng!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 You're outta ma' reach mate being the master troll and all...


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Welp at least you know your place.....


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts  and DannyBai are going to really hate me now. I thought the sound couldn't get any better (sans burn in) on the H3. Boy was I wrong! I was using the large Sony foam hybrids, which gives the earphone a nice rich sound, but I decided to throw on a pair of silicon UE900s. Oh boy! It makes that super-tweeter BA really sing without harshness and just gives the H3 an even wider and airier soundstage. Miles Davis' horn on So What is freakingly detailed and natural sounding. And it's BIG! So is Coltrane's tenor. The UE900 also takes some of the muddiness off of the bass (until it can get a good burn in). The sound seems even richer and more refined, and the mids are bit more forward with the UE900 tips.This is a great match indeed! Now I'm going to see what the Sony foam hybrids do for the IM70.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> APB..These are on sale on Amazon for $59.. That is an excellent deal for a dual BA earphone.


 
 I have to have put these in my cart and removed it 10 times…do you have them? Can you give a quick (or not so quick, if you can) impression? Thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

d marc0 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Linky? I don't have a MH1 and I hear they are the bomb with a nice amp. Here in the states they can cost $50>
> ...


 
 Congrats, been a fun time here at the 'Fi, 1000 posts, great stuff!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts  and DannyBai are going to really hate me now. I thought the sound couldn't get any better (sans burn in) on the H3. Boy was I wrong! I was using the large Sony foam hybrids, which gives the earphone a nice rich sound, but I decided to throw on a pair of silicon UE900s. Oh boy! It makes that super-tweeter BA really sing without harshness and just gives the H3 an even wider and airier soundstage. Miles Davis' horn on So What is freakingly detailed and natural sounding. And it's BIG! So is Coltrane's tenor. The UE900 also takes some of the muddiness off of the bass (until it can get a good burn in). The sound seems even richer and more refined, and the mids are bit more forward with the UE900 tips.This is a great match indeed! Now I'm going to see what the Sony foam hybrids do for the IM70.


 
 OK, know it's early, really curious (like the others) Cardas and Sony shoot out!!! Congrats on another great sounding ism, ericp!


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> Congrats, been a fun time here at the 'Fi, 1000 posts, great stuff!!!


 
 Cheers mate!
  


ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts  and DannyBai are going to really hate me now. I thought the sound couldn't get any better (sans burn in) on the H3. Boy was I wrong! I was using the large Sony foam hybrids, which gives the earphone a nice rich sound, but I decided to throw on a pair of silicon UE900s. Oh boy! It makes that super-tweeter BA really sing without harshness and just gives the H3 an even wider and airier soundstage. Miles Davis' horn on So What is freakingly detailed and natural sounding. And it's BIG! So is Coltrane's tenor. The UE900 also takes some of the muddiness off of the bass (until it can get a good burn in). The sound seems even richer and more refined, and the mids are bit more forward with the UE900 tips.This is a great match indeed! Now I'm going to see what the Sony foam hybrids do for the IM70.


 
  
 Wow! I can't wait to see the comparisons... I'm already determined to get my hands on the new Noble 4; so I hope the H3's don't give me second thoughts.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> *Dsnuts  and DannyBai are going to really hate me now. *I thought the sound couldn't get any better (sans burn in) on the H3. Boy was I wrong! I was using the large Sony foam hybrids, which gives the earphone a nice rich sound, but I decided to throw on a pair of silicon UE900s. Oh boy! It makes that super-tweeter BA really sing without harshness and just gives the H3 an even wider and airier soundstage. Miles Davis' horn on So What is freakingly detailed and natural sounding. And it's BIG! So is Coltrane's tenor. The UE900 also takes some of the muddiness off of the bass (until it can get a good burn in). The sound seems even richer and more refined, and the mids are bit more forward with the UE900 tips.This is a great match indeed! Now I'm going to see what the Sony foam hybrids do for the IM70.


 
  
 Aren't you forgetting someone?


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats d marco.. You will be supremus soon enough. Only 500 more posts not difficult..
  
 Ya eric just keep on with the impressions.! I suspect once you got that bass end burned in those are gonna be even better. They should amp real nice too. Don't surprise me that they sound better with wider bore tips. Always the case with Sony iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> I have to have put these in my cart and removed it 10 times…do you have them? Can you give a quick (or not so quick, if you can) impression? Thanks


 

 Never bought them myself but have always been curious about them. They are selling at a very cheap price for a dual ba so I figured I would throw it on the thread to see if any of you guys might be interested in them.
  
 Me I am saving up for a H3..Simple as that. I wanted one before but now that Ericp digs em I am all over em. Thanks for taking the plunge on em there Eric..I had a good feeling about them even though initial impressions of them were a mixed bag.. This does not seem to be the case on Amazon Japan where it is getting rave reviews across the board from the very fickle Japanese enthusiasts.. I am all over a pair..
  
 Speaking of. It looks like Amazon just got their stock of H3s. Andorma is selling them so that means Amazon should get them soon as well. $348.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Aren't you forgetting someone?




Nah, didn't forget you buddy, but it wanted DannyBai or Dnuts to be the one to tempt you...lol


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> OK, know it's early, really curious (like the others) Cardas and Sony shoot out!!! Congrats on another great sounding ism, ericp!





Yeah, I will have to take the time to put the Cardas in in my ears and I don't want to at the moment...lol. They sound nothing alike though. The Cardas has its own flavor. But I can say already that the H3 stands in the same space with the Cardas and ASG2. One big difference is that the Cardas highs are very laid back (although I like it) while the H3 has a super tweeter as one of its BAs.. I'll get to a comparison down the road.


----------



## ericp10

I just can't understand those who said they heard little bass. They couldn't have been wearing the earphone correctly. I would call this an audiophile basshead earphone. James444 just posted something to me on another thread about how he uses a tape mode plus -2 on the bass controls to get acceptable levels of the low end while using the x3 DAP. I wouldn't change a thing about on this bass level.


----------



## kahaluu

Just to get an idea of the bass. Does the H3 have more bass than the IM70"s?


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> Just to get an idea of the bass. Does the H3 have more bass than the IM70"s?




Im70 has great sub -bass but a bit more mid bass than the H3. This is tricky to answer. I would say yes, but h3 bass is of better quality and more visceral. Bass is smoother in h3. I think the sound quality is great for the price in the im70, but there is no comparison that's fair when listening to the H3. Neither is lacking in sub-bass.


----------



## kahaluu

Thanks ericp 10. H3 seems like a really awesome pair of phones.


----------



## ericp10




----------



## BenF

Blox M2C is back in stock. Usually doesn't last long.
http://bloxearphone.com/purchase.htm


----------



## mochill

Have the blox tm7 and anv so don't need them until they make a higher end earbud


----------



## jant71

Have my Gigabeat stock buds so I don't need an M2C. Actually I did have the M2C during the try an 800 hour old M2C/compare to a new one and keep the new one for yourself review sample. So, I actually had two M2C's on hand before so been there done that. Toshiba is better which is why I got hold of a second pair. Oddly enough I traded my first cause they didn't fit me that well and kept falling out(right side) but my new pair doesn't???
  
 How's this for a recipe...





+




=


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Have my Gigabeat stock buds so I don't need an M2C. Actually I did have the M2C during the try an 800 hour old M2C/compare to a new one and keep the new one for yourself review sample. So, I actually had two M2C's on hand before so been there done that. Toshiba is better which is why I got hold of a second pair. Oddly enough I traded my first cause they didn't fit me that well and kept falling out(right side) but my new pair doesn't???
> 
> How's this for a recipe...
> 
> ...


 
  
 X2 
  
 Inbox me your location when you have time.


----------



## Mackem

Are the Dunu DN-1000s similar in sound signature to the Carbo Bassos?


----------



## nihontoman

no Carbo Doppio impressions?


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> How's this for a recipe...


 
 dont know about the H3 or the smiley, but that cable is beautiful!


----------



## jant71

zelda said:


> dont know about the H3 or the smiley, but that cable is beautiful!


 
 I like that particular Oyaide. It is the 1M and not the 1.3M which I can get away with. Should improve the H3 in both sound and build quality enough to warrant the $80 price tag.
  
 The two mid-$300, detachable cabled, 3 driver hybrids are very intriguing, the Sony H3 and UM 3X.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> I like that particular Oyaide. It is the 1M and not the 1.3M which I can get away with. Should improve the H3 in both sound and build quality enough to warrant the $80 price tag.
> 
> The two mid-$300, detachable cabled, 3 driver hybrids are very intriguing, the Sony H3 and UM 3X.




Is that the same connectors as the Shure phones?


----------



## jant71

Yep, I believe the Sony takes those connectors fine...


----------



## DannyBai

Excellent. Onkyo's have the same connectors as well.


----------



## d marc0

mackem said:


> Are the Dunu DN-1000s similar in sound signature to the Carbo Bassos?




Its hard to describe but I'll do my best. Don't have the Basso anymore so this is from my memory of them.

The very first time I listened to the dunu DN1000 it instantly reminded me of my bassos...

The feeling is similar: wide soundstage and massive headstage, 3d like presentation. The dunu is just bigger in all areas so it's like a direct upgrade in those areas. 

Sound signature wise: bassos are warmer because it doesn't have the clarity and sparkle that ba drivers offer on the DN1000.

Bottom line, if like the bassos, you'll love the dn1000. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mackem

d marc0 said:


> Its hard to describe but I'll do my best. Don't have the Basso anymore so this is from my memory of them.
> 
> The very first time I listened to the dunu DN1000 it instantly reminded me of my bassos...
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, I hear they're quite heavy unless worn over the ear, which is fiddly for me to do with me wearing glasses. Besides that they look(ed) ideal. I just want a damn upgrade from my Bassos


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> From the way your describing the sound they sound like a more refined H1 which I got to listen to. The H3 sounds like my ideal sound siggy. Now that I have my SRH1540..I might have to skip on the dippoops and go directly to the H3s.


 
  
 I am interested in how the H3 compares to the SRH1540, please. I currently have the SM64 for on the go... but it is not a good transition from the 1540 at home. This is why this intrigues me very much. I want a similar bass presence in my IEM as the 1540... but not more. Actually, I would prefer a similar signature all together...
  
 So I hope you can help me out, my friend...
  
 Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

I will eventually get the H3 and I hope they have a similar sound to the SRH1540 as well..Will report when I get them for certain.


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> I will eventually get the H3 and I hope they have a similar sound to the SRH1540 as well..Will report when I get them for certain.


 
  




  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Welp, so after almost a full week, I finally got around to writing the review. Sorry if I had you waiting this long. So now, after four revisions, here's the latest version of my review!
 A little shout-out to my born-to-be-a-photographer sister too, who took the pics earlier this afternoon.
  
  
Intro 
      The 小米活塞 – the Xiaomi Pistons, if you will – are probably the most interesting headphones I’ve seen so far. This is because they have a look, feel, and sound that could be found in headphones at least double its price – all in a simple, compact, and super-cheap package. They retail at 99元, which when converted would be only *$16*. Yes, you read that right – 16 dollars. And evidently, 16 dollars is only a few more bucks above the Philips SHE-3590, also a very good budget earphone (about $8-10). But what makes the Pistons so good is that at an almost rock-bottom price of $16 dollars, you have beryllium drivers in them. What are they, and why are they so interesting? Read on below to find out.
  
_     “Beryllium, atomic number 4, atomic weight of 9.012182, is the lightest of the alkaline earth metals. Under normal conditions, it has a light steel gray color, is lighter than conventional aluminum and titanium, is four times the strength of steel, and is an indispensable material in nuclear energy, rockets, missiles, aviation, and metallurgy. It has stable mechanical properties, and it has such strength and hardness that it can only be cut with diamonds. Compared to titanium, beryllium alloy is three times harder, 1.5 times lighter, up to 3 times faster transmission speed, and is also 100 times more expensive.
      The new Xiaomi Pistons’ diaphragms utilize the hardest of all metallic elements, which is nearly 5 times more expensive than gold through a high-tech process to create the world’s first beryllium diaphragm ear-phone. Xiaomi partnered with its in-house design team to develop a new type of headphone diaphragm using this beryllium alloy. The beryllium diaphragm, using a vacuum-coating process, gives full play to the light, rigid, flexible beryllium, only with a thickness of 2 __µm. As a result, the new Pistons have a wider and smoother frequency response, enhancing the high treble range from 10 KHz to 20 KHz. In contrast, earphone roll-off typically occurs from 10 KHz onwards. The beryllium diaphragm also enhances the bass region, making it more stable, tight, clear, and clean, without interfering with the higher frequencies.
      Beryllium diaphragms have been used in only a handful of high-end audio products, such as JBL’s top-of-the-line flagship speaker, the JBL K2 S9800, which is priced as high as 250,000__元. And because of this beryllium diaphragm now used in the new Xiaomi Pistons, its sound quality can be significantly improved.”_
      (Source: bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread-8722000-1-1.html. Translation may not be fully accurate.)
  
      Well, hopefully that comparatively long explanation should be able to answer the questions behind beryllium and its use in the Xiaomi Pistons. But how they managed to put such an expensive material (I believe the article wrote that it is 5x the price of gold) into such an inexpensive earphone is beyond me. They probably found a gold mine of the metal somewhere (which is impossible considering its Rarity). They might have discovered unicorns and trained them to find the precious metal.
      But anyway, I don’t need to add any more MLP references right now. Right now, I have the Pistons on my desk, and honestly, I don’t know why they call it the Pistons. Though they do look like the top half of an engine piston (take out the tips and you’ll see), they look so beautiful and refined in its royal gold color that I don’t know if it’s worth calling it the ‘Pistons,’ because real pistons look kinda crude to me. Nevertheless, let’s just get on with the review.
     
Out of the Box 
      The Pistons’ box is undeniably small and compact. Xiaomi hired a design team, 1More Design (link), to design the Pistons (as well as its predecessor). The result is a strikingly beautiful headphone, which although it might look almost the same with the first Pistons, it has a more refined and formal look to it (just the gold, really) that really shows that it means business.
      1More Design has a lot of design geniuses in the team in my opinion, because of their really creative box design, which is in fact made from one piece of recycled paper. It unfolds, one after the other, to reveal the actual case of the earphones inside. The box is also labeled with a lot of useful tips, such as how to know which earphone is for which ear, or for how to return the earphones back into its casing. I had a lot of trouble figuring out both, but the box was a lot of help. Strangely, it doesn’t have anything that advertises the earphone at all at first glance. On the bottom side of the box, you get a short bulleted list of its features, but that’s about it. No literature, not safety precaution manuals, not even an instructions booklet – just the box and the earphones. Also, I would like to note, the box of the MK301 (or so its product number says) has a striking resemblance to that of the Xiaomi Box – a set top box of sorts which I also have on my desk at the moment. They both have a similar theme, which is a nice touch.

      Moving on deeper into the plastic casing, you are greeted with what you could say is a work of art. It looks like a dark version of what might be something you could see in the box of an iPod Shuffle (only larger). Right there up front-and-center is the earphones, which is enclosed in its travel casing. One cool feature is that the casing also comes in other colors (green, blue, and pink), sold separately. Upon taking it out for the first time, you might find the packing method a little daunting, but just check out the box, assuming you didn’t already toss it into the trashcan (but why the hell would you want to do that?). Sadly, the enclosures for the earphones themselves can only fit the medium size tips perfectly. All of the other tips do not have a full, flush fit (sadly), but it’s not like the tips would get damaged from getting squished only slightly. Speaking of the tips, taking out the earphones’ travel casing reveals the extra eartips underneath. There are two extra single-flange tips (large and small), and there’s another pair which is actually a double-flange tip. They are packed neatly in their compartment (they’re not even close to ‘packed’) with a pole of sorts where you could slip them through. In between is a square indicating which are for which. The large and small single-flange tips are designed for music, which the double-flanged one is for calls. Why this is and is not so, you’ll read later.

      However, I do have a slight issue with the accessories. They didn’t include a shirt clip in the box, when the earphones looked to be pretty much designed for wearing straight down. Wearing around-the-ear might be a little annoying because of the rather short cable from the remote to the earphones. If they made it longer (total length at around 1.2m), it would’ve been perfect. Oh well.
  
Build, Fit, Comfort 
      Now, taking out the earphones form their travel case, the build feels solid, but rather fragile (or at least, the cable is). The inline remote and mic, as well as the jack and the earphones are made out of aluminum. The cable is covered with Kevlar, but the cable leading from the remote to the earphones are made of silicone (probably for better comfort when wearing around-the-ear). Making it out of Kevlar would’ve been better in my opinion, because it kinda ruins the continuity of the cable. Nevertheless, build quality is pretty good.

      Upon wearing it, it was really comfortable, straight down or around the ear. However, the perfect fit isn’t all the way in. Going all the way in breaks the seal and thus reduces the bass, so to bring out its true sound, let it sit snugly on the little flap just outside your ear canal. To make things easier for me to explain, try to get a fit where you get maximum isolation (except with the double-flange tips). If you do, then that should more or less be the right seal for the earphone. Fitting is easy, and the medium tips fit my ears perfectly. They’re really soft, as well.
      And now that we’ve got that down, let’s get on to the main event!
  
 Audio      Right now the MK301s are jabbed into my ears and pumping out music as I type down the words on this review. My first impressions on these outta-the-box are really refined, and an impressive soundstage. But going a little more in-depth, I’ll be going through my best albums, each with varied genres. Here is my playlist:

*Daft Punk* – Random Access Memories (Electronica) [ALAC, 1411 kbps]
*Sungha Jung* – Paint It Acoustic (Acoustic Guitar) [MP3, 256 kbps]
*Ben Prunty* – Faster Than Light OST (Chiptune) [MP3, 320 kbps]
*Katy Perry* – Prism: Deluxe Edition (Pop) [MP3, 320 kbps]
  
      As for the setup, it’s either straight from the iPod or through Line-Out on my PC with a Creative Sound Blaster VX5.1 as the soundcard. Other than that, there aren’t any extras (but I’m really looking to get an amp for my PC). Getting the fit right takes a short while, and you might want to take it out once before putting it back in your ears to get the seal right. But if you do, then welcome.
  
      Listening to _Random Access Memories_, my electronica test album, I found myself almost squealing with delight (though it sounds a little nuts). I felt a lot like dancing to the tracks, but I kinda shrugged that off. It’s a lot of fun to listen to, and it does really well. Bass is tight and punchy but manages to keep its balance. It is separated well away from the midrange, and digs down deep. The live kit was amazing, the vocals were clear as day, and the bass was crazy awesome. Instruments were well separated, which is another big plus. The Pistons sound really promising so far.
      Moving on to _Paint It Acoustic_, my acoustic instrumental test album, it sounded so beautiful that I felt inspired to learn the guitar (not really, but it sounded great though). ‘Fanoe’ was probably my favorite track and is probably the most complex as there are two guitars playing in the song. Having watched the video, listening to the song made me almost feel like I was recording the actual video, in front of Böegershausen and Sungha themselves. Soundstage is good so far, with positional accuracy almost perfect, though I felt that Böegershausen’s guitar was a little too far to the right. Other than that, the entire album sounded great on the Pistons with its amazing clarity.
      The Pistons continue to impress with Ben Prunty’s FTL soundtrack coming on in my tests. Prunty did an amazing job getting the soundstage right, and it wounded up as my soundstage test album. And for these Xiaomi Pistons, I give a surefire A+. Soundstage was actually pretty wide, and did its job well. Positional accuracy was solid, and I was as well immersed as I was with my heavily-EQ’d Razer Krakens. For a pair of tiny speakers jabbed into my ears, it did undeniably well in the soundstage test.
      And finally, with Katy Perry’s latest album “Prism,” I started the vocals test. Perry’s vocals were sweet and crystal-clear, something I’d never listened to since I demoed the BeoPlay H6 at an audio store about a month ago. Instrument separation was again impressive, as was the soundstage.
      Overall, the sound signature of the Pistons would be rated as fun – a *lot* of fun. With bass that extends deep and pounds them straight into your ears, midrange clarity that is probably clearer than the skies above the roof over my head, and a crisp, airy treble, this earphone never ceases to please.
  
      However, wearing the double-flanged tips changed the sound signature of the earphones almost entirely. Bass felt like it was sucked out and left thin bass. However, the earphones never sounded tinny even without that bass. The midrange and treble kept composed, with the vocals now taking more emphasis, and treble changed little if any, and the overall signature felt a little too sharp. On the other hand, I am a basshead, and what I might find thin to my ears wouldn’t be the same for someone else. Our ears _are_ all different, after all.
      A little experimentation on my part showed that the reduced bass was caused by the shape of the tips. It wasn’t that they were double-flanged; it was because of their widest diameter, which was evidently much smaller than the medium tips. And since the tips were smaller, the earphones fail to create a seal – or rather, purposefully break the seal – in order to reduce the bass and enhance vocal clarity further. I believe I’d already written that the double-flange tips were designed for *calls*; therefore, enhanced vocal clarity wouldn’t be a surprise.
      Overall, the sound of the double-flanged tips provide a less fun and more analytical (but still enjoyable) approach to your listening session. Isolation was compromised slightly in favour of a slightly wider soundstage, and bass was flattened out to make the entire presentation much flatter and more audiophile-friendly. I think you guys would like it, so I suggest you give it a try.
  
Head-to-Head      Much to my chagrin, I don’t have the original Pistons in my possession. I know, it’s a bummer, really, but that won’t stop me from comparing it with other headphones!
      Putting it up head-to-head against my Philips SHE-3590, The Pistons were better in the clarity and soundstage area. The Philips had bigger and more powerful bass, but the Pistons were smoother and felt more controlled. Both weren’t muddy at all, and had a V-shaped signature. However, I would like to add that the Pistons have an airier, but slightly less sibilant treble, which is yet another plus.
      What might be fairer – or rather, more competitive – competition would be the B&O BeoPlay H6. Though I’ve listened to it only about twice (I don’t own it…yet), its sound left such an impression on me that I still recall the experience I had with them. I know, it may be placed far above and beyond the price range of the Pistons, but somehow, I think both are a good match. Clarity and soundstage are great on both headphones (no contest here), but the differences start in the sound signature. The H6 is said to have great bass, but when played from a mobile device (which non-audiophiles like me only have) the H6 sounds flat and really balanced across the frequencies. They aren’t analytical, either. The Pistons, however, take on a different approach with powerful bass which still keeps its balance. If given the money, I would jump at the H6 instantly, without giving a care in the world about trying to squeeze out its supposedly awesome bass. Both sound equally great, and both seem to have a sort of yin-yang relationship with each other – the Pistons with more bass and the H6 with a flatter signature.
  
Overall 
      The Xiaomi Pistons are a good example of pushing the price boundaries of great headphones beyond that boundary. With their supposedly expensive beryllium drivers, they provide your ears with a sweet and fun sound signature that somehow does great probably every genre in the book.
      Their bass is controlled, but pounds into your ears without the slightest hint of bass bleed. Their mids have a clarity beyond anything I’ve listened to in my many days of listening. The treble is sweet, almost borderline sibilant (whatever that means), and compliments the entire spectrum with a nice touch of airiness. Their soundstage is exceptional, and positional accuracy is spot-on.
      And all of this you get in a super-small and super-simple package for only $16. This wonder looks, sounds, and feels so good that it should’ve been listed at a price at least *twice* that. It has the capability of looking up to headphones far above its price range, which makes you wonder even more if the retail price that it currently holds will change because of how it’s so awesome. Rest assured, however, that it won’t change for a long time. This *is* an earphone worth buying, and it will blow you away.
  
*Sound:
    *Bass: 8.5/10 “Powerful, compelling, but controlled.”
    Mids: 10/10 “Sweet, enjoyable, and clear as day.”
    Highs: 8.5/10 “Not even close to sibilant, but smooth and airy.”
*Soundstage:*
    Size: 8/10 “I don’t have much to say, but it’s great.”
    Accuracy: 9/10 “Awesome. Just awesome.”
*Sturdiness and Stuff:*
    Build: 8/10 “A little iffy in some parts, its predecessor feels sturdier.”
    Accessories: 8/10 “Just about right. Could use more, though.”
    Packaging: 9/10 “Clever, smart, and something you would expect Apple to make.”
  
About Me      I’m a just-turned-14 year old sophomore which you might as well pass off as regular. I’ve loved music for as long as I can remember, and it’s become a part of my life. I’ve been self-teaching piano for about half a year, spanning across three years (I know, I’m lazy). I’ve also become interested in drums, but I don’t have the resources to get a kit (I just put up with the iPad instead). As for guitar…I never really liked it much (my fingers ache like hell), but it might be interesting to try in the future.
      I only recently got to delve into the headphone world when my parents bought me a set of Beats only back in April. Only about three weeks later, I entered Head-Fi and started a journey that would probably extend throughout the rest of my life. And on this journey which hasn’t even reached a year yet, I’ve learned a lot about what good sound sounds like. I still have a long way to go, but it’s the journey that makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## mochill

HYPED!!!!!!!


----------



## Mackem

Where can I order these Pistons to the UK?


----------



## peter123

Great work thatBeatsgyu!

My are on their way since a couple of days. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Shawn71

Already in my list but this excellent write-up/impressions confirms me order soon......

Edit > you sure you got the original ones? And where did you order them? Btw if a note saying that this model( golden) is the updated version of the regular pistons would've been little informative........to those who are little/ not known of pistons


----------



## nehcrow

Wow nice review TheBeatsGuy! You sound like a really intelligent 14yo


----------



## Don Lehrer

thatbeatsguy said:


>


 
 Thanks thatBeatsguy, great review. Those pistons look promising, do you mnd telling us where and how did you get them?? Would it be to much to ask if you get one for me?


----------



## Zelda

how about here: http://www.xiaomiworld.com/


----------



## d marc0

Awesome review @thatBeatsguy !
 Thank you!


----------



## 1ofamillion

I can't take it any longer, I think I will have to buy the Pistons. I wasn't a fan of the Deltas, so I hope these do not disappoint haha. I can't decide though!


----------



## doctorjazz

Already ordered, hopefully won't take too long to get them, awesome review!!!


----------



## nihontoman

well in case of 16$ phones 20$ price doesn't seem overpriced, but look at their MI3 phone prices.  all clear now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 well, it's not relevant for pistons so I digress...


----------



## ericp10

Nice review on Pistons. I ordered mine from ibuygou over a week ago via snail mail. Hopefully I'll see it sometime next week (or week after that).


----------



## ericp10

You asked for it, and you will have it in a few: three-way comparison of the XBA-H3, AS-2 (although I've heard the ASG-2 and spent a lot of time with it, I actually own the custom version AS-2 with no adjustable bass. The signature of the two Aurisonics are very similar, with AS-2 being slightly better to my ears due to custom fit), and the Cardas. I will have this posted in a little while - quick impressions.


----------



## ericp10

So here are my initial brief thoughts on how the H3, AS-2, and Cardas Ear Mirror compare. I first need to state that all three are very capable IEMs. Although i haven't listed it in my signature yet, the H3 is up there with the AS-2 and Cardas. There is no doubt about this to my ears. It will really depend on the sound signature preferences of each of you in deciding with one is best for you. I will choose one signature I like the best at the end of this, but I hold all three equally in high regard. Why is that? Well, it's simply because each bring a little something different that I enjoy listening to in an earphone. There is not one in the three that possesses a sound signature so great that I feel like I can do without the other two. I couldn't do a "if you could only keep one" question. I will do, however, a "if you could only keep two" question and answer at the end of this. Okay, so here we go:
  
*XBA-H3*
  
 - The H3 clearly has the wider soundstage of the three. It feel more like sitting in a medium concert hall and maybe no more than 10 rows back. *(By the way, all three have very similar full 3-D sound, so I won't nitpick there)*
 - This is the clear winner when it comes to clarity and details in vocals. That super tweeter BA is something marvelous inside of the H3. Vocals are sweet and refined.
 - This is more airier of the three earphones with great space between instruments. Also the most refined (not that the other two aren't refined). A complaint, however, could be that some of the sound might be almost too smooth for some ears.
 - Sub-bass seems to be more prominent and separated from the mid-bass in the H3 than in the other two phones, but sometimes the bass overall can sound a bit too smooth for me. The bass is like a fine cognac when sometimes you need a bit of strong whiskey in the bass instead of that smoothness. Again, this is a personal preference. The bass is a very good but I would prefer not so refined and smooth sometimes. Same with the drums, but it sounds very good.
 - The smoothness in sound, however, make the piano sublime to my ears! I love it  Guitars (electric and acoustic) sound wonderful but are lacking a little bit of edge - again - because of the smoothness of sound.
 - The highs are the clear winner here. I've never heard such extended highs that didn't hurt my ears. Sony learned after those dagger like highs in the EX-1000 and EX-600. I'm not really a highs type of guy, but these highs are superb and quite extended to my ears. That super tweeter helps give the H3 the most clarity, transparency and details of the three. 
 - I've never heard horns sound so beautiful and full and detailed as hear in the H3. This is truly a great earphone for jazz.
  
*AS-2*
  
 - The AS-2 wins with a natural sound in the drums. I think this is mainly because its signature is not as smooth as the H3. Drums and bass are my favorite two instruments. the AS-2 has the edge in reproducing natural sounding acoustic bass, drums and percussion.
 - Here is where I have to remind people that the AS-2 is a stage monitor and the H3 isn't. The functions of the two earphones are different, although many of us head-fiers use both for our music listening enjoyment. With that stated, the AS-2 doesn't have wide soundstage as the H3. Instruments sound much closer together on the soundstage. There is, however, good spacing between instruments, but closeness in soundstage is prominent. So listening to the AS-2 is like being in a much smaller venue (like a small jazz) club and closer to the musicians. You're not onstage with them as it was with the Earsonics SM3, but you are close to the music.
 - Md-bass and sub-bass mix together more in the AS-2 than  H3. This is not a bad thing to me. Again, it more about preference. Piano and other mid instruments (keyboards, etc.) do not have that same clarity as in the H3, but it is clear. Piano can sound a bit harsh sometimes in the AS-2.
 - Electric and acoustic guitars, however, have more bite to my ears when listening through the AS-2. AS-2 says rock & roll to my ears more than the H3 (more suited to jazz for my ears but sounds good with everything). You want that slam in the guitar and drum, the AS-2 will command your attention. Yet, it's not as airy as the H3.
  
*EM5813*
  
 - The Cardas is somewhere in between the AS-2 and H3 in soundstage (but leaning more toward the AS-2). 
 - Vocal clarity is great but not quite up to the standard set by the H3, but it's there
 - Highs are the most recessed here when comparing it to the other two earphones, but highs are there with nice extension. The more burn-in the more the highs come out, and I like the highs just fine. For highs lovers, however, there may not be enough for you in the EM5813.
 -  Guitars are solid but are little behind in the AS-2 in edge. Acoustic guitar, however, resonates better to my ear than it does out of the AS-2 or H3.
 -  Space between instruments is better here than in the AS-2, but not better than the H3
 - I like the piano better here than in the AS-2, but again, not better than the H3.
  
 So that is about it. I used the DX50 and the Fiio E10 as my sound sources (Fiio connected to my desktop Mac of course). Daft Punk's Lose Yourself To Dance, Freddie Hubbard's Little SunFlower, Hall & Oates' I Can't Go For That, and Kem's Share My World were the test tracks used. 
  
 I really hesitated in including the Cardas in this comparison because it changes quite a bit with the more burn-in I put on it, and it's still not done. But since so many requested it I decided to throw it in. Without a doubt, these three are the best sound earphones I own right now (I have to throw in the 1964 EARS V6). I didn't say best sounding universals since the AS-2 is a custom, but I'm sure I would include the ASG-2 as one of my best sounding universals with the other two if I still had it. Okay, so if I could only keep two which two would it be? It would be the H3 and AS-2. Please don't take that to mean I'm falling out of love with the Cardas. I am not. The H3 is the biggest surprise to me in sound (and the fact that I can wear it comfortably). I prefer the large and wide UE900 silicon tips, however, to make the H3 sound its best to my ears. And yes, overall, I like the H3's signature the best, but that could change depending on my listening needs. That's it for now. Happy listening.


----------



## ericp10

Forgot something: I think strings are sublime in the H3 above the other two.


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome review on the pistons beatsguy.

Thanks for those comparisons eric. Really looking forward to getting the H3 thanks to you.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Awesome review on the pistons beatsguy.
> 
> Thanks for those comparisons eric. Really looking forward to getting the H3 thanks to you.


 
  
  






 DannyBai


----------



## ericp10

Must resist the Yamaha MT220, but I'm interested. The Thinksound headphone, however, is on its way to me.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Welp, so after almost a full week, I finally got around to writing the review. Sorry if I had you waiting this long. So now, after four revisions, here's the latest version of my review!
> A little shout-out to my born-to-be-a-photographer sister too, who took the pics earlier this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ WOW very professionally done, puts my troll drivel to shame but....... where the beats comparo at Beatsguy???  Not living up to your name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> So here are my initial brief thoughts on how the H3, AS-2, and Cardas Ear Mirror compare. I first need to state that all three are very capable IEMs. Although i haven't listed it in my signature yet, the H3 is up there with the AS-2 and Cardas. There is no doubt about this to my ears. It will really depend on the sound signature preferences of each of you in deciding with one is best for you. I will choose one signature I like the best at the end of this, but I hold all three equally in high regard. Why is that? Well, it's simply because each bring a little something different that I enjoy listening to in an earphone. There is not one in the three that possesses a sound signature so great that I feel like I can do without the other two. I couldn't do a "if you could only keep one" question. I will do, however, a "if you could only keep two" question and answer at the end of this. Okay, so here we go:
> 
> *XBA-H3*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ D'YAM back to back awesome sauce stuff, thanks ericp for the 3-way comparo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... as you always love to use.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ WOW very professionally done, puts my troll drivel to shame but....... where the beats comparo at Beatsguy???  Not living up to your name.


 
 Thanks for the compliment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't think I need to go with the comparison with my Beats. The Pistons are total overkill. 
  
*EDIT:* I just noticed my name on the thread title. Thanks for the feature, Ds!


----------



## ericp10

You're welcome sf


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great work eric, I like when someone compares just the get the hole picture. Thanks


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Very "Pro" indeed, just like those Pro Beaters you got in that avi of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nicely done meng!!!
  


ericp10 said:


> You're welcome sf


 
 ^ You betcha".
  
 Hey has anyone seen that pesky ghostfits around of late??? i really miss that fool. T_T
  
 He brings the best troll outta' me, or was it the other way around???


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks for that comparison, Ericp, sooner than I expected. Nicely written, drooling over all 3 (what else is new?).


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10. Nice comparisons between the 3 phones.  Really makes me want to purchase the H3's now. It's endless.


----------



## daveyostrow

im beginning to see what the H1 is all about. like i said it has more forward mids, clean mids with less midbass than the xba30 and even the tf10. they sound really great with rock and almost prefer them over the m200 for its mids. the trebble doesnt have quit the same refinement as the xba30 or m200, surprisingly clean sound
 the h1 are turning out to be real winners, very interested in the H3


----------



## ericp10

No problem guys. It will be interesting to see what extreme burn in does for th H3.


----------



## kahaluu

The scary thing is, it will probably get even better with extreme burn in.


----------



## 1ofamillion

I decided to buy the Pistons. Anxious to hear them!!


----------



## Mackem

Anyone that's had the Carbo Bassos care to help me find a pair of IEMs for £150 GBP that are similar sound signature wise but improved / more refined? Looking for a complete upgrade with better sound, comfortable to wear for longer periods of time and better build quality. I probably sound like a broken record but most people in this thread have tried a lot more IEMs than me.


----------



## quartertone

The AT CKS1000 are like a more refined and slightly more aggressive version. They stick out, but are comfortable.


----------



## Lourdes

7s cameron said:


> Monster Gratitudes. Similar sound to the CKN70s, but much more refined.




Good call on these, I had them on my radar all ready and they had the benefit of being available from Amazon.

Sound lovely, just what I was after in that respect, and fit perfectly. Every parts looks and feels pretty damn big, cheap and plasticky though.


Anybody know of other IEMs with a soft flat cable like the XB90EX?


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> Anyone that's had the Carbo Bassos care to help me find a pair of IEMs for £150 GBP that are similar sound signature wise but improved / more refined? Looking for a complete upgrade with better sound, comfortable to wear for longer periods of time and better build quality. I probably sound like a broken record but most people in this thread have tried a lot more IEMs than me.


 
  Heaven IV violet and white versions can be had for 130$-135$ from Kakaku by clicking the BuySmartJapan banner:
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360426/
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360427/
  
 These are amazing earphones for the price, they are usually sold for 220-250$.
 The bass is tight and punchy, mids slightly forward, very clear.


----------



## daveyostrow

benf said:


> Heaven IV violet and white versions can be had for 130$-135$ from Kakaku by clicking the BuySmartJapan banner:
> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360426/
> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360427/
> 
> ...


 
 Amazing deal these are
  
  
 Quote:


lourdes said:


> Good call on these, I had them on my radar all ready and they had the benefit of being available from Amazon.
> 
> Sound lovely, just what I was after in that respect, and fit perfectly. Every parts looks and feels pretty damn big, cheap and plasticky though.
> 
> ...


 
 i have some grats on the way myself, hope they live up to expectations. make great gifts too, very nice package.
  
 the xba3/30 have a similar cable but thinner. The H1 has a nicer cable than the xb90, feels and looks better made.


----------



## mochill

Filter modded gratitudes=equal epicness


----------



## d marc0

My mini review of the RHA MA750 is already up!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-all-for-the-love-of-music-new-rha-ma750-mini-review#post_10094563
  
 Have a Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

d marc0 said:


> My mini review of the RHA MA750 is already up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-all-for-the-love-of-music-new-rha-ma750-mini-review#post_10094563
> 
> Have a Happy Christmas everyone!


 
 As for me, my fifth and final revision of my MK301 (new Pistons model no.) review is up!
http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-2-0-mk301/reviews/10159
  
 Merry Christmas, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 P.S. Sorry for copying your post, Marco. No offense meant, meng.


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> As for me, my fifth and final revision of my MK301 (new Pistons model no.) review is up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-2-0-mk301/reviews/10159
> 
> Merry Christmas, guys!
> ...


 
  
 No worries mate! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mackem

benf said:


> Heaven IV violet and white versions can be had for 130$-135$ from Kakaku by clicking the BuySmartJapan banner:
> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360426/
> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000360427/
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, they look interesting. Not too sure though, gonna keep my options open.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I know I'm not being nice on this Christmas Eve, but the XBA-H3 is so delicious when connected to an DAC-amp (in this case, the Fiio E10). Such a full sweet beautiful detailed sound.



     For those who didn't like the H3 initially, it had to be the fit. This earphone kicks some serious a--! I'm just saying. For jazz, it just may be one of the best earphones I've ever heard. By the way, the DN-1000 is still doing a great job with burn in and wonderful layering for a hybrid. It's like the guitar hybrid. Great for the price. But the H3 is standing out in a place all its own.


----------



## ericp10

Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## 1ofamillion

ericp10 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve!


 
 Indeed! Everyone have a great Christmas and Christmas Eve!


----------



## kahaluu

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## vlenbo

Merry Christmas eve to everyone as well.


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericp10 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve!


 
 Originally Posted by *1ofamillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Indeed! Everyone have a great Christmas and Christmas Eve!


 


kahaluu said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone.


 


vlenbo said:


> Merry Christmas eve to everyone as well.


 
  
  
 +1 Have a nice one, and get all your wishes ready for next year (or this year already?)


----------



## IEMagnet01

Just got my *KEF M200* in today and it's a great early Christmas gift. The sound is so smooth and wonderful *RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX!* No burn in time at all. I can only imagine where these end up after they have been baked for 50-100 hours of intense burn in??? 
  
 I believe, if memory serves me well, that these are the best sounding dynamics right out of the box of any IEM i've ever had the priviledge of owning, and this includes the *Sennheiser IE800*, *Fidelio S2*, *JVC FXT90*, and *HiFiMan RE-262*.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> My mini review of the RHA MA750 is already up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-all-for-the-love-of-music-new-rha-ma750-mini-review#post_10094563
> 
> Have a Happy Christmas everyone!


 
 ^ Sweet review there meng, seems like i am not missing out on much passing them up. The competition is getting heated in the $100-200 segment, which is nice for us all. Can't wait for what next year brings us. HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *Don Lehrer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Let me piggyback on these sentiments. Merry Christmas ya'll, and hope the next New Year brings even mo' better discoveries!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet review there meng, seems like i am not missing out on much passing them up. The competition is getting heated in the $100-200 segment, which is nice for us all. Can't wait for what next year brings us. HYPED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Speaking of mo' discoveries, I forgot to add this post from the other thread.
  

 Here's something I just got by mail!
  

  
 decent packaging, beautiful headphones! the IM-02 is similarly sized to the ck10s.
  

  
 Great pouch!
  

  
  
 .....
  
 I concur with your statement! I hope everyone gets the best of their earphones like the m200s and h3s!


----------



## EuphonicArin

mochill said:


> Filter modded gratitudes=equal epicness


 what mod is that,might I ask (I'm fairly new at modding items)


----------



## peter123

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## bhazard

I made a little discovery of my own that I never thought of involving my Acoustic 120W Solid State guitar amp, and my Aune T1...
  
 The Acoustic 120W is a 2x12 combo guitar amp on sale for $199 right now (insane price). No tubes in it though, pure solid state.
  
 Well... If I run Amplitube off my computer (usb), through the tube of the Aune T1, and then into my amp....   Tube tone at Solid State pricing. It sucks that I need to use a USB source on the Aune though for the tube sound, negating the ability for me to use Jam Up Pro on my iphone, or my Digitech effects pedal.
  
 I may purchase the Bravo Ocean to do the same thing, as it uses 12AU7 tubes normally found in guitar amps. Iphone + Jam Up Pro + Line 6 Sonic Port + Bravo Ocean + Combo Amp = $1,800+ combo amp type sound on the cheap.


----------



## jekostas

So, after getting these in the mail today (yay before Christmas) I'm astounded they haven't gotten more attention.  Samsung EO-HS330, the stock headset shipped with the Samsung S4.  They're available on Amazon for like $6, but what's interesting is they're *dual dynamics.*  Sound pretty decent too - V-shaped sig, good clarity, bass is fairly well controlled and no sibilance.  You also get working volume controls for Android phones (they work great on my Nexus 5).
  
 You do, however, have to toss the stock tips and supply your own, they are atrocious.  Smaller bore (Hybrids) give a more v-shaped sig, larger bore (MeElec) give a more balanced sig.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> APB..These are on sale on Amazon for $59.. That is an excellent deal for a dual BA earphone.



What are these? I'm interested in purchasing a BA since I've never heard one and these seem like a pair to consider.


----------



## jekostas

7s cameron said:


> What are these? I'm interested in purchasing a BA since I've never heard one and these seem like a pair to consider.


 
  
 Aurvana 3


----------



## doctorjazz

They've been that price on Amazon a long time, as I mentioned earlier, I must have put them in my cart and taken them out (when I saw how much I was spending on everything else) at least a half dozen times. They have gotten some love elsewhere on Head-Fi.
  
 Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

jekostas said:


> So, after getting these in the mail today (yay before Christmas) I'm astounded they haven't gotten more attention.  Samsung EO-HS330, the stock headset shipped with the Samsung S4.  They're available on Amazon for like $6, but what's interesting is they're *dual dynamics.*  Sound pretty decent too - V-shaped sig, good clarity, bass is fairly well controlled and no sibilance.  You also get working volume controls for Android phones (they work great on my Nexus 5).
> 
> You do, however, have to toss the stock tips and supply your own, they are atrocious.  Smaller bore (Hybrids) give a more v-shaped sig, larger bore (MeElec) give a more balanced sig.


 
 These are currently going for $5.99 on ebay!!! For a dual dynamic?!!  I ordered me a pair because frankly if these are even 80% of the capability of the KEF M200, JVC FX90, AT IM70, or MEE M-Duo, then this is the best budget IEM deal on the planet.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/151192017165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bhazard

Going to test the S4 iem against my current favorite budget dual dynamic, the Havi B3.
  
 The Havi is something else. Needs more love. I compared it to a more neutral RE-400, beating it in everything but the mids.


----------



## gikigill

Merry Christmas to all my mates on the discovery thread, where Santa comes all year round.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy Holidays to all my friends and everyone here on the thread..May all your sound wishes come true.!!


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Happy Christmas to ya all my dear fellas


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Going to test the S4 iem against my current favorite budget dual dynamic, the Havi B3.
> 
> The Havi is something else. Needs more love. I compared it to a more neutral RE-400, beating it in everything but the mids.


 
 http://www.ru.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/35700828655
  
 the HAVI B3 dual dynamic for those interested. 
  
 I'll be pitting the Samsung against my JVC FXT90 when they arrive next week. Don't think a comparison to my M200's is fair, but I'll probably do it anyways? 
  
 Look forward to your impressions.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all of you!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jekostas said:


> So, after getting these in the mail today (yay before Christmas) I'm astounded they haven't gotten more attention.  Samsung EO-HS330, the stock headset shipped with the Samsung S4.  They're available on Amazon for like $6, but what's interesting is they're *dual dynamics.*  Sound pretty decent too - V-shaped sig, good clarity, bass is fairly well controlled and no sibilance.  You also get working volume controls for Android phones (they work great on my Nexus 5).
> 
> You do, however, have to toss the stock tips and supply your own, they are atrocious.  Smaller bore (Hybrids) give a more v-shaped sig, larger bore (MeElec) give a more balanced sig.


 
 Do these come shipped with the Note 2 as well? Because my mom has a Note 2 and she doesn't really like them, so I might be able to 'borrow' them, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But anyway, Merry Christmas to y'all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## jekostas

thatbeatsguy said:


> Do these come shipped with the Note 2 as well? Because my mom has a Note 2 and she doesn't really like them, so I might be able to 'borrow' them, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've no idea, honestly, I bought mine on Amazon.  Make sure you replace the tips before you try them - Sony Hybrids are my current favourites.  Triple flanges from my Moxpads make them incredibly bassy


----------



## mochill

Filter mod is when you remove the filter on the nozzle ...and that's about it


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jekostas said:


> I've no idea, honestly, I bought mine on Amazon.  Make sure you replace the tips before you try them - Sony Hybrids are my current favourites.  Triple flanges from my Moxpads make them incredibly bassy


 
 Alright, I'll give them a try then. I don't think I have any triple flanges lying around, but I'll use what I have.
 Thanks!


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> Alright, I'll give them a try then. I don't think I have any triple flanges lying around, but I'll use what I have.
> Thanks!




I have a friend going to Shangai soon...Where can i ask him to get Piston gold version for 99rmb from a shop ?

Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> I have a friend going to Shanghai soon...Where can i ask him to get Piston gold version for 99rmb from a shop ?
> 
> Thanks and Merry Christmas.


 
 Hmm...in Shanghai, huh? So far, I don't know where to get it other than online, but a seller from Taobao might have a physical shop somewhere. I'll look into that, and fill in the details.
  
*Alright, quick update*: So far you could only get the new Pistons (the gold ones, obviously) *online*. However, considering your friend will be in Shanghai, you could just have it ordered directly from their website. Land shipping would be free for orders above 100元 ($16.50) *except* the Xiaomi TV, so you might wanna add something extra to your purchase there (the Pistons are only 99元). How long will your friend be staying in Shanghai? If he stays for a week or more, he should have no problem receiving it. I'm not sure about international shipping, however, as that could take weeks and I haven't tried it.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmm...in Shanghai, huh? So far, I don't know where to get it other than online, but a seller from Taobao might have a physical shop somewhere. I'll look into that, and fill in the details.
> 
> *Alright, quick update*: So far you could only get the new Pistons (the gold ones, obviously) *online*. However, considering your friend will be in Shanghai, you could just have it ordered directly from their website. Land shipping would be free for orders above 100元 ($16.50) *except* the Xiaomi TV, so you might wanna add something extra to your purchase there (the Pistons are only 99元). How long will your friend be staying in Shanghai? If he stays for a week or more, he should have no problem receiving it. I'm not sure about international shipping, however, as that could take weeks and I haven't tried it.




Do they physical Xioami retail shop to buy from ?


----------



## TwinQY

Re: @Aurvana 3 - Last time they were mentioned (actually I mentioned them) on the thread they had just dropped to $70, pretty consistent intervals on camelcamelcamel. I'm not sure what this says about stock but I wouldn't wait for them to drop any lower.
  
 Rest assured about sound, they are spectacularly agreeable.


----------



## IEMagnet01

twinqy said:


> Re: @Aurvana 3 - Last time they were mentioned (actually I mentioned them) on the thread they had just dropped to $70, pretty consistent intervals on camelcamelcamel. I'm not sure what this says about stock but I wouldn't wait for them to drop any lower.
> 
> Rest assured about sound, they are spectacularly agreeable.


 
 dual dynamic or dual balanced armature?


----------



## getclikinagas

iemagnet01 said:


> dual dynamic or dual balanced armature?


 
 Dual BAs


----------



## TwinQY

A Sonion 2300 and a 2000. There are pics of them opened up on the internet. Can't recall the links.
 So yes, BAs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> Do they physical Xioami retail shop to buy from ?


 
      I thought I already told you that you could only order the Pistons *online*. The only physical 'shop' they have are their official repair outlets. I'm sorry, but that's all the information I have at the moment. They have no mention of any physical shop anywhere. Plus, you're looking for the *new* Pistons. The first-gen Pistons can be found in retail stores, but having to pinpoint one out of the many hundreds if not thousands of shops in Shanghai is too much of a hassle for me. I may only be living a couple of hours away from Shanghai, but I don't plan to go there anytime soon, so I'm afraid I have to apologize for that.
      As a side note, you didn't answer my question. How long will your friend be staying in Shanghai? Will he *not* stay in Shanghai? Xiaomi's delivery service is impressive, and I received my Pistons in less than 48 hours. Considering that Shanghai is only 2 hours away from my area, wouldn't it be just easier to have him order it directly from their website? If you keep asking me to find a physical retail store here in China, then I can help you no further.
      If you want to buy from their website, please do so here.


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> I thought I already told you that you could only order the Pistons *online*. The only physical 'shop' they have are their official repair outlets. I'm sorry, but that's all the information I have at the moment. They have no mention of any physical shop anywhere. Plus, you're looking for the *new* Pistons. The first-gen Pistons can be found in retail stores, but having to pinpoint one out of the many hundreds if not thousands of shops in Shanghai is too much of a hassle for me. I may only be living a couple of hours away from Shanghai, but I don't plan to go there anytime soon, so I'm afraid I have to apologize for that.
> As a side note, you didn't answer my question. How long will your friend be staying in Shanghai? Will he *not* stay in Shanghai?




My friend will only be there for 2 days ..thanks for yr iinfo. Guess online is the only way.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> My friend will only be there for 2 days ..thanks for yr iinfo. Guess online is the only way.


 
 No problem. Happy to help.
 Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Wokei

thatbeatsguy said:


> No problem. Happy to help.
> Good luck with your purchase!




BTW ...Excellent review on Piston ...enjoy it very much.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

wokei said:


> BTW ...Excellent review on Piston ...enjoy it very much.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Vain III

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to the people that don't celebrate.


----------



## Pastapipo

http://www.eforchina.com/view/148847/Mosidun-Noodle-Style-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphones--with-Mic--for-iPhone--iPod---iPad--Samsung-Galaxy-SIII---i9300---N7100---i9100---i8190--Black---Length--1.2m.htm
  
 Mosidun "earpods" are really decent sounding earbuds. And for 6 dollar a no-brainer. 
  
 The earpods are mid bass minded and mildly V shaped. 
 The sound is sometimes a bit cold/thin, but every instrument is represented adequately. 
 Well balanced and nothing too loud or coloured. They lack the detail and soundstage found on more expensive earbuds but they offer the best sound quality you could ask from a 6 dollar earbud.
 Vocals, bass and build quality are extraordinary. 
  
 Great for: Electronic music, Rock, Pop, Urban.
 Not so Good: Metal (gets muddy), Classical (too bassy, loss of detail)
  
 If you're looking for cheap Apple earbud alternatives, do not look any further.


----------



## 7S Cameron

lourdes said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Monster Gratitudes. Similar sound to the CKN70s, but much more refined.
> ...


 
 I can't take them out of my ears! After burn-in any of the grips I had with them such as laid back vocals and lack of depth are gone. The highs also smoothed out just a little bit.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HAPPY HOLIDAZE AND GREAT LISTENING TO EVERYONE!


----------



## 1ofamillion

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Don Lehrer

drbluenewmexico said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAZE AND GREAT LISTENING TO EVERYONE!


 
  
 Thanks mate, that´s the idea. I will spend my time between family, food, something nice to drink and just music (unfortunately I can´t hear to my family while enjoying music, so I have to choose...)


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.radius.co.jp/Portals/0/ne/#set1
  
 some new really interesting offerings from radius japan. anyone interested?


----------



## kahaluu

Very interested. So many great offerings from all these companies.


----------



## EuphonicArin

jekostas said:


> So, after getting these in the mail today (yay before Christmas) I'm astounded they haven't gotten more attention.  Samsung EO-HS330, the stock headset shipped with the Samsung S4.  They're available on Amazon for like $6, but what's interesting is they're *dual dynamics.*  Sound pretty decent too - V-shaped sig, good clarity, bass is fairly well controlled and no sibilance.  You also get working volume controls for Android phones (they work great on my Nexus 5).
> 
> You do, however, have to toss the stock tips and supply your own, they are atrocious.  Smaller bore (Hybrids) give a more v-shaped sig, larger bore (MeElec) give a more balanced sig.


exactly which meelec tips work for these?


----------



## jekostas

euphonicarin said:


> exactly which meelec tips work for these?


 
  
 Single or double flanges work well.  Double flange will make them bassier


----------



## IEMagnet01

euphonicarin said:


> exactly which meelec tips work for these?


 
 I imagine the *double flange wide bore*? I've got three pairs of those, and this IEM on order. I ended up selling my *KEF M200* (comfort was negligible, but sound is amazing) and my *JVC FXT90*, so this will be my only pair of dual dynamics until I upgrade in the next couple weeks.


----------



## IEMagnet01

YEP


----------



## bhazard

pastapipo said:


> http://www.eforchina.com/view/148847/Mosidun-Noodle-Style-High-Performance-In-Ear-Headphones--with-Mic--for-iPhone--iPod---iPad--Samsung-Galaxy-SIII---i9300---N7100---i9100---i8190--Black---Length--1.2m.htm
> 
> Mosidun "earpods" are really decent sounding earbuds. And for 6 dollar a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


 
 Mosidun makes good cheap earbuds. They aren't mindblowing, but definitely good for $6.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I imagine the *double flange wide bore*? I've got three pairs of those, and this IEM on order. I ended up selling my *KEF M200* (comfort was negligible, but sound is amazing) and my *JVC FXT90*, so this will be my only pair of dual dynamics until I upgrade in the next couple weeks.


 
 Add this as your next Dual Dynamic for $40. Ask for the Professional version.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35700828655
  
 I sold my KEF M200 as well, and I prefer these to it in accuracy. The KEF had stronger bass, but these are way more comfortable, and just as accurate, if not more.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Add this as your next Dual Dynamic for $40. Ask for the Professional version.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35700828655
> 
> I sold my KEF M200 as well, and I prefer these to it in accuracy. The KEF had stronger bass, but these are way more comfortable, and just as accurate, if not more.


 
 The Havi B3? It's an interesting earphone (pretty cheap too), but does it come in other colors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'd like to have those as my next purchase...see if it sounds better than these Pistons. Then again, I think I should get the older ones, to see what changed between them. The results might be really valuable info for those of you who already own them. Oh well...I guess I'll just wait for my dad to buy them if he finally decides on it (he's really indecisive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Strangely though, Havi's Chinese characters mean Harvey...Jerry Harvey?


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Havi B3? It's an interesting earphone (pretty cheap too), but does it come in other colors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Havi "Harvey" Audio, yep. I don't believe it is the same guy. Strangely enough, they are based in New Jersey, yet they aren't sold in the US yet.
  
 I guarantee it will sound better than the Pistons. It's my new favorite IEM, and I switch between it and my Gratitudes as my top 2 IEMs. More neutral than the Moe SS-01 and Hifiman RE-400 as well. Neutral bass (not strong), but man, everything else is near perfect. No different colors, but the 4 parallel wiring, OFC, tempered glass, dual dynamic drivers for $40 is a steal.
  
 Get the "Professional" version though. The "Enhanced" version sounds like it would be a typical V signature.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> Havi "Harvey" Audio, yep. I don't believe it is the same guy. Strangely enough, they are based in New Jersey, yet they aren't sold in the US yet.
> 
> I guarantee it will sound better than the Pistons. It's my new favorite IEM, and I switch between it and my Gratitudes as my top 2 IEMs. More neutral than the Moe SS-01 and Hifiman RE-400 as well. Neutral bass (not strong), but man, everything else is near perfect. No different colors, but the 4 parallel wiring, OFC, tempered glass, dual dynamic drivers for $40 is a steal.
> 
> Get the "Professional" version though. The "Enhanced" version sounds like it would be a typical V signature.


 
      I'm intrigued by the two versions of the B3. Is the Pro version more expensive? Right now I don't think I have the funds to go with the purchase, but if it had a similar look to the IE80 (refined, formal look) then I'd take it. The B3's housing looks like it's trying to make a fashion statement (black/red reminds me of B****). I'd like something more understated, because judging from the pictures, I'm willing to assume that it might be more of a head-turner than anticipated.
      I'm also quite perplexed with "everything else being near-perfect" as you say. I'm a basshead, so I really would like more bass. However, I crave a lot of *sub-bass* (like what the LCD-2 offers), so if the B3s do well in that respect, I might actually want to buy it. I'd also like really great positional accuracy, as well as great mids. I do not like sharp treble, so if it's pretty sibilant, then I should probably stay away.
      Also, there's one more thing. You said that you could "guarantee" that it will sound better than the Pistons. Does that mean you don't own the Pistons? And don't the Gratitudes (which you said was your other favorite) have a fun signature?


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm intrigued by the two versions of the B3. Is the Pro version more expensive? Right now I don't think I have the funds to go with the purchase, but if it had a similar look to the IE80 (refined, formal look) then I'd take it. The B3's housing looks like it's trying to make a fashion statement (black/red reminds me of B****). I'd like something more understated, because judging from the pictures, I'm willing to assume that it might be more of a head-turner than anticipated.
> I'm also quite perplexed with "everything else being near-perfect" as you say. I'm a basshead, so I really would like more bass. However, I crave a lot of *sub-bass* (like what the LCD-2 offers), so if the B3s do well in that respect, I might actually want to buy it. I'd also like really great positional accuracy, as well as great mids. I do not like sharp treble, so if it's pretty sibilant, then I should probably stay away.
> Also, there's one more thing. You said that you could "guarantee" that it will sound better than the Pistons. Does that mean you don't own the Pistons? And don't the Gratitudes (which you said was your other favorite) have a fun signature?


 
 The Gratitudes are not bass heavy IEM's, and are definitely NOT v-shaped, hence not FUN in the typical definition of the "fun" IEM. The gratitudes ave the least bass presence of all the Monster product (well until the Nick Cannon N'rgy), but a much smoother signature with more refined mids and treble, and a smaller soundstsge.


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm intrigued by the two versions of the B3. Is the Pro version more expensive? Right now I don't think I have the funds to go with the purchase, but if it had a similar look to the IE80 (refined, formal look) then I'd take it. The B3's housing looks like it's trying to make a fashion statement (black/red reminds me of B****). I'd like something more understated, because judging from the pictures, I'm willing to assume that it might be more of a head-turner than anticipated.
> I'm also quite perplexed with "everything else being near-perfect" as you say. I'm a basshead, so I really would like more bass. However, I crave a lot of *sub-bass* (like what the LCD-2 offers), so if the B3s do well in that respect, I might actually want to buy it. I'd also like really great positional accuracy, as well as great mids. I do not like sharp treble, so if it's pretty sibilant, then I should probably stay away.
> Also, there's one more thing. You said that you could "guarantee" that it will sound better than the Pistons. Does that mean you don't own the Pistons? And don't the Gratitudes (which you said was your other favorite) have a fun signature?




The Gratitude and Havi complement each other. The Gratitude is warm, has great bass, and does nearly everything great aside from slight coloring in the mids and highs. You'd love the Gratitude.

The Havi is pure accuracy though. It sounds really even with flat response to me. The Havi pro extends deep, but does require some bass boost to satisfy me. It reminds me of a deeper extending RE-400 for sure. It basically sits in between the RE-400 and M200 to me, and does it cheaper than a VSD1LE (another favorite). It needs an amp though.

The "extended" Havi sounds like it has more bass and more forward vocals, with less accuracy. They say it is colored, but they recommend it. I may buy it for the heck of it.

Dual drivers I've heard usually have better clarity than single drivers. I would believe the same over the piston, although that one is on its way to me too.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Add this as your next Dual Dynamic for $40. Ask for the Professional version.
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35700828655
> 
> I sold my KEF M200 as well, and I prefer these to it in accuracy. The KEF had stronger bass, but these are way more comfortable, and just as accurate, if not more.


 
 Thanks! I like the look of these IEM's, and the color too. Is there a way to translate the page to order? Or can it be converted into english? I think I'm going to order these with your recommendation if you feel they are close to the M200 with better fit issues. The comfort and fit were the only reason I gave up on the M200.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks! I like the look of these IEM's, and the color too. Is there a way to translate the page to order? Or can it be converted into english? I think I'm going to order these with your recommendation if you feel they are close to the M200 with better fit issues. The comfort and fit were the only reason I gave up on the M200.




Use Google chrome to auto translate the page.

Use a Taobao agent like Mistertao.com or ugomark.com. Copy the link into their search bar. They then purchase it for you, charge a bit for shipping + 8-10% commission, then ship to you with a tracking number. Mistertao takes pics before they ship too, which is cool.

You have to request which version you want though, the pro version or "extended" stock version (aka V signature, colored). If you don't mind neutral bass for more accuracy and have an amp, the pro version is awesome.

I can't say enough good things about them. They have me anxious to see what their B6 and B9 models will be. Just wish they would make it easier to buy.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Use Google chrome to auto translate the page.
> 
> Use a Taobao agent like Mistertao.com or ugomark.com. Copy the link into their search bar. They then purchase it for you, charge a bit for shipping + 8-10% commission, then ship to you with a tracking number. Mistertao takes pics before they ship too, which is cool.
> 
> ...


 
 i'll do that very thing, and I figured it out with google too. Thanks again. I'm really liking this thread, and I'm getting these HAVI B3 Pro. I've got a E11 amp, and it has a nice bass boost, so if the bass is not too far off south of neutral, and can be boosted into punchy region with the use of an amp, then I'm more interested in the Pro than the Extended. I like my bass and i like it present and punchy, but NOT at the expense of clarity and accuracy. This is why I love my TF10's. Perfect bass, but with no bleed and solid clarity and details with presence and transparency.


----------



## bhazard

Yep, the pro can take the bass boost, so I'd go that route. Make sure to request it in the order comments though. Mistertao seemed to have listened to me and purchased the pro version as requested.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> The Gratitude and Havi complement each other. The Gratitude is warm, has great bass, and does nearly everything great aside from slight coloring in the mids and highs. You'd love the Gratitude.
> 
> The Havi is pure accuracy though. It sounds really even with flat response to me. The Havi pro extends deep, but does require some bass boost to satisfy me. It reminds me of a deeper extending RE-400 for sure. It basically sits in between the RE-400 and M200 to me, and does it cheaper than a VSD1LE (another favorite). *It needs an amp though.*
> 
> ...


 
    The B3 needs an amp? Okay...now I'm kinda rethinking how much I'm *really* spending on this thing. Will a FiiO E12 or E18 (FiiO's latest Amp+DAC combo) do the trick? Because since it needs an amp, I might have to invest a little over 1000 RMB (about $175) on the B3. 
  
    *sigh*


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> The B3 needs an amp? Okay...now I'm kinda rethinking how much I'm *really* spending on this thing. Will a FiiO E12 or E18 (FiiO's latest Amp+DAC combo) do the trick? Because since it needs an amp, I might have to invest a little over 1000 RMB (about $175) on the B3.
> 
> *sigh*


 
 I think he means you need an amp to boost the bass if you are into an emphasized bass sig. From your comments, you might want the Extended? I've owned several HiFiMan products, so I know how lacking in bass they are, so if these already have more bass than the HiFiMan, with similar detail and clarity, then a little boost with a FiiO amp should do the trick, and make for an enjoyable listening experience on a budget.


----------



## bhazard

An amp would be a good investment not just for the B3, but for headphones and picky earphones in general.

Do you need a portable amp or a desktop type? Android or iPhone?

Fiio makes nice little affordable amp/DACs. I'd research amps and save up for one if you really want to dig deeper into being an audio nut.

It'll be tough since you're younger than most of us, but an amp helps power hungry headphones/earphones and brings the most out of them.

Or just get the non pro B3. It should run off anything. Can't guarantee it'll sound as good though.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bhazard said:


> An amp would be a good investment not just for the B3, but for headphones and picky earphones in general.
> 
> Do you need a portable amp or a desktop type? Android or iPhone?
> 
> ...


 
      Actually, I do know that buying an amp is a really good long-term investment. Also, I know how an amp really brings out the true sound of headphones even at low volumes. But with more powerful portable amps on the rise, I'm having trouble choosing. I'd like to get the E18 'Kunlun,' or get the E07+E11K desktop+portable amp/dac combo. It's a really tough pick, and a pretty expensive one too. My dad has a Yamaha 5.1 reciever/amp, but not sure if it's good for headphones.
      I really like listening to my music from both my desktop and my iPod, so getting either portable or desktop is the tricky part. The E18 is designed to be an all-around amp, able to be used even with a computer. However, the E07+E11K is a really neat combo. The E07 is a portable amp and DAC, while the E11 is a desktop amp. You could attach the E07 into the E11 and use its DAC for a total desktop combo. However, it's slightly more expensive than the E18 (combo is just above 1k RMB, E18 is just under). Got any advice?


> Or just get the non pro B3. It should run off anything. Can't guarantee it'll sound as good though.


 
 This might be okay, but I'm not sure yet. I think I'll focus on getting the amp ASAP.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Actually, I do know that buying an amp is a really good long-term investment. Also, I know how an amp really brings out the true sound of headphones even at low volumes. But with more powerful portable amps on the rise, I'm having trouble choosing. I'd like to get the E18 'Kunlun,' or get the E07+E11K desktop+portable amp/dac combo. It's a really tough pick, and a pretty expensive one too. My dad has a Yamaha 5.1 reciever/amp, but not sure if it's good for headphones.
> I really like listening to my music from both my desktop and my iPod, so getting either portable or desktop is the tricky part. The E18 is designed to be an all-around amp, able to be used even with a computer. However, the E07+E11K is a really neat combo. The E07 is a portable amp and DAC, while the E11 is a desktop amp. You could attach the E07 into the E11 and use its DAC for a total desktop combo. However, it's slightly more expensive than the E18 (combo is just above 1k RMB, E18 is just under). Got any advice?
> This might be okay, but I'm not sure yet. I think I'll focus on getting the amp ASAP.


 
 My advice is to buy the FiiO E11 amp, which is a great all-around budget amp that works as a portable and a computer amp, has a great bass boost option/gain option, and has very little to no noise/hiss. It's been essential to my travels and listening enjoyment for a year now. You can't go wrong with it, and it's only about $50.00 online.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> My advice is to buy the FiiO E11 amp, which is a great all-around budget amp that works as a portable and a computer amp, has a great bass boost option/gain option, and has very little to no noise/hiss. It's been essential to my travels and listening enjoyment for a year now. You can't go wrong with it, and *it's only about $50.00 online. *


 
 Really...

 I guess I'm *really* unlucky now, ain't I? Strange how FiiO is made in China, yet sells for more than in the US. Still, a measly $10 isn't much of a difference.
 However, I'm heard reports of the volume wheel being rather loose and can lead to an accidental volume increase...so I'm kinda iffy there. 
 I'd still want the E18 though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Really...
> 
> I guess I'm *really* unlucky now, ain't I? Strange how FiiO is made in China, yet sells for more than in the US. Still, a measly $10 isn't much of a difference.
> However, I'm heard reports of the volume wheel being rather loose and can lead to an accidental volume increase...so I'm kinda iffy there.
> I'd still want the E18 though.


 
 A year and I've *NEVER* had any issues with the wheel. It stays in place and never moves unless I want it to, but hey, can't go wrong with the E18 either I suppose.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> A year and I've *NEVER* had any issues with the wheel. It stays in place and never moves unless I want it to, but hey, can't go wrong with the E18 either I suppose.


 
 Hmm...the E11 is only an amp, right? The E18 that I mentioned is an Amp/DAC. Doesn't make the E11 less enticing though. I'd like to buy it, but no money atm, sadly.
  
  
 But after seeing the pictures, I never realized it was *THAT* small. Okay, now I *really* want it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmm...the E11 is only an amp, right? The E18 that I mentioned is an Amp/DAC. Doesn't make the E11 less enticing though. I'd like to buy it, but no money atm, sadly.
> 
> 
> But after seeing the pictures, I never realized it was *THAT* small. Okay, now I *really* want it.


 
 Oh it's small and compact. Slightly larger than my Sansa+. Not sure a DAC is much better, unless it's a DAP. DAC doesn't present much difference over a amp.


----------



## nihontoman

iemagnet01 said:


> Oh it's small and compact. Slightly larger than my Sansa+. *Not sure a DAC is much better, unless it's a DAP. DAC doesn't present much difference over a amp. *


 
  
  
 could you please elaborate?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

nihontoman said:


> could you please elaborate?


 
    Yes, please do. To my knowledge, a DAC performs a function different from that of an amp. A DAC changes the output signal from digital to analog (probably to reduce noise or something like that, I forgot), while an amp just provides more power to the headphone's current and also amplifies it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Yes, please do. To my knowledge, a DAC performs a function different from that of an amp. A DAC changes the output signal from digital to analog (probably to reduce noise or something like that, I forgot), while an amp just provides more power to the headphone's current and also amplifies it.


 
 That is correct.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I found a nice comfortable way to wear my *KEF M200*, and I'm absolutely loving the amazingly smooth sound coming from these gems. Fit is not an issue, and once I looked online and got some pointers on comfort, I'm so glad I pulled these from the market. The more they burn in, the better they get and the more details I hear coming out of my songs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> That is correct.


 
    Then why doesn't a DAC have much of a difference over an amp then? It doesn't seem to make sense. The main purpose of buying a DAC is because most phones and non-audiophile DAPs have inferior DACs, therefore a better DAC is used to convert the signal in its [phone DAC] stead, which makes for an improved listening experience. So in all fairness, unless you have an audiophile DAP which in my opinion might be a little more hassle than just using your phone (which you already got used to), a DAC/Amp combo isn't a bad idea.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Then why doesn't a DAC have much of a difference over an amp then? It doesn't seem to make sense. The main purpose of buying a DAC is because most phones and non-audiophile DAPs have inferior DACs, therefore a better DAC is used to convert the signal in its [phone DAC] stead, which makes for an improved listening experience. So in all fairness, unless you have an audiophile DAP which in my opinion might be a little more hassle than just using your phone (which you already got used to), a DAC/Amp combo isn't a bad idea.


 
 If you wish spending more money for very little different then yes. That's what i was getting at. The output of your *iphone/phone* or *Sansa* or *iRiver* or whatever is sufficient enough, and in most cases *"audiophile"* enough to provide a great listening experience with an amp. A dedicated *DAC* being a bit overkill, unless you want it and don't care paying for it. if not, then more power to you.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> If you wish spending more money for very little different then yes. That's what i was getting at. The output of your *iphone/phone* or *Sansa* or *iRiver* or whatever is sufficient enough, and in most cases *"audiophile"* enough to provide a great listening experience with an amp. A dedicated *DAC* being a bit overkill, unless you want it and don't care paying for it. if not, then more power to you.


 
    Ah, so that's what you meant. My apologies. Well, we *are* the Discovery Thread; we find all types of stuff which are both *great* and *cheap*. Reading your post again, I see your point more clearly. I guess one doesn't really need a dedicated DAC unless you really go that far. That being said, we Discoverers do *not* go that far. (How far is *too* far though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Thanks for your insight.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Ah, so that's what you meant. My apologies. Well, we *are* the Discovery Thread; we find all types of stuff which are both *great* and *cheap*. Reading your post again, I see your point more clearly. I guess one doesn't really need a dedicated DAC unless you really go that far. That being said, we Discoverers do *not* go that far. (How far is *too* far though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 no problem. It's these discovery threads that's brought me my KEF's, my soon to be arriving Samsung's, my SHE3580's, and my VSonics, so I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> no problem. It's these discovery threads that's brought me my KEF's, my soon to be arriving Samsung's, my SHE3580's, and my VSonics, so I know exactly what you mean.


 
      I feel ya, man. It's the Discovery Thread that also brought me to my now-broken 3580s (faulty wire) and the Pistons. With their guidance, my journey for the pursuit of aural paradise is paved. Because of that, I gave a shout-out to you guys on my Pistons review on my final revision. It's been only a year, and I've learned a lot from you guys. You guys are all great people, and I'm honored to meet you all. I hope we could actually meet at a headphone meet somewhere in the future.


----------



## Mackem

So are there any less heavy alternatives to the DN-1000?


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> I found a nice comfortable way to wear my *KEF M200*, and I'm absolutely loving the amazingly smooth sound coming from these gems. Fit is not an issue, and once I looked online and got some pointers on comfort, I'm so glad I pulled these from the market. The more they burn in, the better they get and the more details I hear coming out of my songs.


 
 the tips were the biggest thing for me, what else did you do?


----------



## 7S Cameron

Can someone link me to a page where I can purchase the Havi B3? I'm really considering the purchase and I'm thinking about going with the enhanced edition.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> Can someone link me to a page where I can purchase the Havi B3? I'm really considering the purchase and I'm thinking about going with the enhanced edition.




http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/35700828655

Try contacting this agent and have them confirm that they can get you the version you want.


----------



## ericp10

Well I expect another reliable head-fier to comment soon and verify I'm not crazy in hearing the H3 as incredible as I do. I think these spank the Ex1000 quite good (based on memory).


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> Well I expect another reliable head-fier to comment soon and verify I'm not crazy in hearing the H3 as incredible as I do. I think these spank the Ex1000 quite good (based on memory).




They are both very expensive IEM's, which is what they both have in common. Since I've only owned the XBA-30 and the low pro Sony IEM's, I can't comment on sound.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Since in the few days I've has my M200, I can say that they may very well be better than my UE TF10. It almost feels like blasphemy saying it, but I couldn't take them off last night, and the more they burn in, the more detailed and engaging they become. They are as engaging as the Sennheiser IE800, with slightly smaller soundstage, and easily whip the XBA-30, Sennheiser IE80, JVC FXT90, and HiFiMan 272. IMHO.


----------



## ericp10

M200 is a great earphone.


----------



## daveyostrow

ericp10 said:


> M200 is a great earphone.


 
 they are indeed


iemagnet01 said:


> Since in the few days I've has my M200, I can say that they may very well be better than my UE TF10. It almost feels like blasphemy saying it, but I couldn't take them off last night, and the more they burn in, the more detailed and engaging they become. They are as engaging as the Sennheiser IE800, with slightly smaller soundstage, and easily whip the XBA-30, Sennheiser IE80, JVC FXT90, and HiFiMan 272. IMHO.


 
 the tf10 are a different phone though, crisper highs and more lively sound.
 the m200 are a unique sound with very impressive and believable bass. mids are clean but dont stand out while the highs keep smooth.
 both dont have great fit (tf10 fit fine with the swap mod and m200 improve with better tips)
  
 it really comes down to preference


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> they are indeed
> the tf10 are a different phone though, crisper highs and more lively sound.
> the m200 are a unique sound with very impressive and believable bass. mids are clean but dont stand out while the highs keep smooth.
> both dont have great fit (tf10 fit fine with the swap mod and m200 improve with better tips)
> ...


 
 The TF10 fit me like a champ. The large stock tips plug right in, seal beautifully, and don't budge. The M200 I use the large stock tips, lock them in, and then wear them with the wire positioned straight down instead of angled through the ear crease, and lock the straps at the top of my ear instead of back of the ear and around, and the fit and comfort are supreme too. I got this from the M500/M200 thread and online, and this seems to be the most comfortable way to get a solid fit with the M200


----------



## IEMagnet01

oh and I EQ'd the KEF's to bring out the treble and highlight the mids and highs as to bring out more detail in the music, and subdue the bass, while still retaining that beautifully full and articulate bass these IEM's possess.


----------



## doctorjazz

daveyostrow said:


> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a nice comfortable way to wear my *KEF M200*, and I'm absolutely loving the amazingly smooth sound coming from these gems. Fit is not an issue, and once I looked online and got some pointers on comfort, I'm so glad I pulled these from the market. The more they burn in, the better they get and the more details I hear coming out of my songs.
> ...




Same question-been using the Comply TSX large,or the included large, and they give me pretty good seal, though not perfect. Sound is great (I, who is often the most cranky about iem fit, don't mind the over ear configuration at all, though it does make it a bit difficult to wiggle the KEF;s to get the last smidgen of seal). Do love the sound on these. Another iem that had a short play around here, and I recently got: Onkyo ie-HF300. Another bizarre shaped ism, but I also managed with the complys to get a decent fit, shallow fit, strange cable, but MAN…soundstage up the wazoo, great bass, nice open soundfield/space between instruments…these sound better than they should for not too much dinero.
Just sayin'…


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, posted before I got to the end of the thread (about the KEF's), though I don't quite get the details of the position you use for the loop. Should go to the thread and read it there, try to in a few minutes.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So one of my friends just got the Fiio E11. I plugged it into my phone and listened to my AD900X. HOLY ****! I am literally blown away by the sound and it makes me happy to own them. Now I DEFINITELY need an amp.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I ended up buying the *TDK BA200 *for *$70.00* with free shipping. I just keep seeing this IEM ranked really high on many head-fier's lists, and I need a dual BA to replace my now dying *UE 700* dual BA. Hopefully they are as good as my *UE 700*, and will be a good BA compliment to my *UE TF10* and *KEF M200*?


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> So one of my friends just got the Fiio E11. I plugged it into my phone and listened to my AD900X. HOLY ****! I am literally blown away by the sound and it makes me happy to own them. Now I DEFINITELY need an amp.


 
  
 Yeah, the AD900X's really sound great through an amp such as the E11 or E12.


----------



## DannyBai

I was on Amazon the other day and noticed that the Denon Urban Raver AH-C300's were down to $89 from over $200 so I bit since it has two 11.5mm drivers in each earpiece.  I received them the other day.  The packaging is in the premier range and comes with ear hooks just like what Bose uses and a good deal of nice tips.  I've had some time listening to them for the past couple of days and it's not bad.  It's got loads of bass but it's actually quite controlled.  The ear hooks aren't necessary since it fits just fine without them.  It's a massive earphone though.  Think of the CKS1000's but thicker.  Anyway, not a bad purchase and it really doesn't sound all that bad until I put in a new pair I just received today.  Eric has been impressed by these for the past week or so and when I read his posts, I couldn't resist.  I've had them in my ears non-stop for the past 7 hours and it's incredible.  The Sony XBA-H3 is the new flagship of the Sony earphones.  Blows away the EX1000, XBA-40, XB90EX and so on.  I've been comparing to the XBA-40's since that's been one of my favorite IEM's for a long time.  The H3 makes them sound tinny and now I finally hear what some have complained about the old XBA line.  The H3 has that 90EX bass but adds a bit of mid-bass flavor to even it out some.  The vocals are more upfront than the XBA-40's and sound much more natural.  Treble can't even be compared to the XBA-40's and especially the EX1000's.  It's smooth and the clarity is there.  Just because it doesn't extend to the harshness of some earphones (EX1000) doesn't mean it isn't clear and less detailed.  The one of the biggest advantages I hear in the H3 is the positioning of the instruments.  It's superb.  Vocals are close and clear, instruments are positioned around the vocals in every direction.  It's a big sound like many other earphones I've heard before but it's the positioning that's more accurate which makes for an even more immersive, musical listen like not too many other earphones in this thread or many others I've heard before.  To think that the EX1000's were going for $500 plus not that long ago and these are $350 starting price and it'll go down in soon enough.  The sound is not gonna be for everyone but for those who like big dynamic bass (many of us know how that 16mm Sony bass sounds) and add an armature driver for the midrange and another for the tweeter which corrected the issues from the older series and we have a winner on our hands.  This is the new Sony flagship earphone and I love it.  The H1 was good but the H3 blows it out of the water.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hyped!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

My KEF's blow away any of the hybrids I've tried, so I'm staying away from the hybrids for now, until they come out with better ones, or the price comes down on the DUNU's or the Sony's.


----------



## DannyBai

KEF's are no joke and are definitely awesome so that's a good choice.


----------



## ericp10

Congrats DannyBai, finally someone whose ears I trust knows what I've been hearing! Hyped indeed! Your turn Dsnuts, Wayne's world and sf. IEMagnet01, truly the M200 is a great earphone. No need telling you the H3 is better. It is, but one would do just fine stoping there with the M200.


----------



## DannyBai

Well Eric, I've wanted it since I heard about it but didn't need it until you heard it. I trust your ears and I'm really happy I have it. Cheers my friend!


----------



## mochill

Getting some goodies soon....fiio X3, dunu dn1k, hsa golden crystals, xiaomi pistons v2.0, ecci pr100mkii. All for$500 XD......so much monies gone....ericp did you hear the hsa GC before if so how were they


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Well Eric, I've wanted it since I heard about it but didn't need it until you heard it. I trust your ears and I'm really happy I have it. Cheers my friend!





 happy holidays my friend, DannyBai!


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Getting some goodies soon....fiio X3, dunu dn1k, hsa golden crystals, xiaomi pistons v2.0, ecci pr100mkii. All for$500 XD......so much monies gone....ericp did you hear the hsa GC before if so how were they





Never heard it mochill, sorry.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> My KEF's blow away any of the hybrids I've tried


 
 How many did you try?


----------



## Zelda

is this really for the CKX9? 
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKX9SV-SONICFUEL-IN-EAR-HEADPHONE/dp/B00EO3DYIO
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-CKX9BK-SONICFUEL-IN-EAR-HEADPHONE/dp/B00EO3DYMU


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> How many did you try?


 
 3 of them, and I just ordered the *Xiaomi Piston 2.0 Gold*! $20.00 with shipping. I'm intrigued by the *Beryllium* driver, so no matter what, It's a good buy. With my *TDK BA-200*, *Samsung HS-330*, and *Xiaomi Piston*, I've used up all my Christmas $$. I'm broke.


----------



## waynes world

Awesome H3 impressions Danny! I was already hyped on them due to Eric's impressions. Now? Oh oh!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> 3 of them, and I just ordered the *Xiaomi Piston 2.0 Gold*! $20.00 with shipping. I'm intrigued by the *Beryllium* driver, so no matter what, It's a good buy. With my *TDK BA-200*, *Samsung HS-330*, and *Xiaomi Piston*, I've used up all my Christmas $$. I'm broke.


 
 Great! Can't wait to hear your impressions, what with you having more earphones to compare with and all.





 Also, now that makes two of us broke.


----------



## d marc0

dannybai said:


> I was on Amazon the other day and noticed that the Denon Urban Raver AH-C300's were down to $89 from over $200 so I bit since it has two 11.5mm drivers in each earpiece.  I received them the other day.  The packaging is in the premier range and comes with ear hooks just like what Bose uses and a good deal of nice tips.  I've had some time listening to them for the past couple of days and it's not bad.  It's got loads of bass but it's actually quite controlled.  The ear hooks aren't necessary since it fits just fine without them.  It's a massive earphone though.  Think of the CKS1000's but thicker.  Anyway, not a bad purchase and it really doesn't sound all that bad until I put in a new pair I just received today.  Eric has been impressed by these for the past week or so and when I read his posts, I couldn't resist.  I've had them in my ears non-stop for the past 7 hours and it's incredible.  The Sony XBA-H3 is the new flagship of the Sony earphones.  Blows away the EX1000, XBA-40, XB90EX and so on.  I've been comparing to the XBA-40's since that's been one of my favorite IEM's for a long time.  The H3 makes them sound tinny and now I finally hear what some have complained about the old XBA line.  The H3 has that 90EX bass but adds a bit of mid-bass flavor to even it out some.  The vocals are more upfront than the XBA-40's and sound much more natural.  Treble can't even be compared to the XBA-40's and especially the EX1000's.  It's smooth and the clarity is there.  Just because it doesn't extend to the harshness of some earphones (EX1000) doesn't mean it isn't clear and less detailed.  The one of the biggest advantages I hear in the H3 is the positioning of the instruments.  It's superb.  Vocals are close and clear, instruments are positioned around the vocals in every direction.  It's a big sound like many other earphones I've heard before but it's the positioning that's more accurate which makes for an even more immersive, musical listen like not too many other earphones in this thread or many others I've heard before.  To think that the EX1000's were going for $500 plus not that long ago and these are $350 starting price and it'll go down in soon enough.  The sound is not gonna be for everyone but for those who like big dynamic bass (many of us know how that 16mm Sony bass sounds) and add an armature driver for the midrange and another for the tweeter which corrected the issues from the older series and we have a winner on our hands.  This is the new Sony flagship earphone and I love it.  The H1 was good but the H3 blows it out of the water.


 
  
 Oh my! DannyBai, you and Ericp are giving me a hard time!
  
 Noble 4... XBA H3... Noble 4... XBA H3...
 I'm like a broken record!


----------



## IEMagnet01

Well my *KEF M200*'s already are faulty. Three days of light use, and the woofer in the left ear already went dead. I'm incredibly disappointed. Contacted customer support by e-mail. Let's see what they say when I hear back?


----------



## d marc0

iemagnet01 said:


> Well my *KEF M200*'s already are faulty. Three days of light use, and the woofer in the left ear already went dead. I'm incredibly disappointed. Contacted customer support by e-mail. Let's see what they say when I hear back?




KEF's customer service is great and very professional in my experience. You should hear from them very soon. I'm confident they'll help you out.

Keep us posted. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## bhazard

Out of the many, many earphones I've tried, the KEF M200 was/is my favorite in SQ. I cannot stand wearing it though. If KEF makes an M300 which fixes the comfort issues and refines the sound even more, I'm all over it.
  
 It has me very interested in the H3, but not at its current price.
  
 Next up will be a Piston 2.0 vs Havi B3 shootout for the budget value chinese king when I get the Piston. Beryllium vs. Dual Dynamic, both under $50. Gotta love advances in technology.


----------



## amigomatt

Hi people,
  
 I've just ordered the Xiaomi Pistons from here.  Are they ok?  Is there a better version that I've missed?!
  
http://taobaoagent.co.uk/product/xiaomi-piston-earphones-headphones-with-wire-control-for-mi2mi2ami2s
  
 Matt


----------



## 1ofamillion

amigomatt said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I've just ordered the Xiaomi Pistons from here.  Are they ok?  Is there a better version that I've missed?!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that may be the older model :\
  
 EDIT: Actually, I think the picture is just outdated; I believe these are the newer model.


----------



## amigomatt

1ofamillion said:


> I think that may be the older model :\
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I think the picture is just outdated; I believe these are the newer model.


 
 If they are the older model, are they still decent earphones?


----------



## 1ofamillion

amigomatt said:


> If they are the older model, are they still decent earphones?


 
  
 I don't know much about either, but I did order the newer model from Ibuygou. I'm almost 100% you ordered the new model because that's where beatsguy ordered his. I only initially saw the picture with the silver phones, but in the description it says brown.
  
 EDIT: Oh wow, 100th post


----------



## amigomatt

1ofamillion said:


> I don't know much about either, but I did order the newer model from Ibuygou. I'm almost 100% you ordered the new model because that's where beatsguy ordered his. I only initially saw the picture with the silver phones, but in the description it says brown.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow, 100th post


 
 Thanks for your help - fingers crossed..


----------



## 1ofamillion

amigomatt said:


> Thanks for your help - fingers crossed..


 
  
 Ok so I didn't read beats previous post completely. He did not order from this source.


----------



## amigomatt

1ofamillion said:


> Ok so I didn't read beats previous post completely. He did not order from this source. I'm not sure which version you ordered to be honest. :\


 
 No worries.  I've just emailed them to ask and let them know that it's the newer version I want.  Given that I placed the order only minutes ago, maybe they'll be good to me and let me cancel if these are not the latest ones..


----------



## bhazard

amigomatt said:


> If they are the older model, are they still decent earphones?


 
 They are good, but the new one is supposedly better.
  
 This is where most of us have ordered from:
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## amigomatt

bhazard said:


> They are good, but the new one is supposedly better.
> 
> This is where most of us have ordered from:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


 
 Thanks for this.  I should have taken a few more minutes to look before I ordered.  I wasn't aware there were two versions until afterwards!


----------



## 1ofamillion

amigomatt said:


> No worries.  I've just emailed them to ask and let them know that it's the newer version I want.  Given that I placed the order only minutes ago, maybe they'll be good to me and let me cancel if these are not the latest ones..


 
  
 Hopefully! Sorry if my previous posts were confusing, I was searching as I posted haha


----------



## amigomatt

1ofamillion said:


> Hopefully! Sorry if my previous posts were confusing, I was searching as I posted haha


 
 No problem at all, thanks for looking!  I should've done the same myself before I impulse ordered them!!


----------



## Grayson73

*IEM comparison*
 
TDK BA200 (stock comply tips).
VSonic GR07 MK2 (largest stock purple tips)
Monster Gratitude (Meelectronics double flanged tips)
Zero Audio Carbo Tenore (Meelectronics double flanged tips)
Zero Audio Carbo Basso (Meelectronics double flanged tips)
HiFiman RE400 (Meelectronics double flanged tips)
 
Music preferences:  Rock and Pop.  
 
I would rank them as following:  Tenore > BA200 > Gratitude > GR07 MK2 > Basso > RE400.  Shocking, but you'll see why.
 
Treble:  Gratitude and GR07 MK2 sound the brightest, then Tenore, then Basso, then BA200.  I think the RE400 is equal to the Gratitude/GR07 MK2 or Tenore,  but don't recall exactly.  I found that the Gratitude was tuned too high (e.g. snare drums sound too bright).  BA200 treble is too smooth and not enough quantity.  Tenore is my favorite in this category because they aren't as smooth as BA200 and not as harsh as Gratitude/GR07 MK2.
 
Mids:   For vocals, the best are Tenore and BA200.  Female vocals sound like they are in the room singing to you and are so buttery; gives me chills.  I give a slight edge to Tenore because they sound more airy.  Gratitudes are clear but singer sounds farther away.
 
Bass:  My favorite in this category is the Gratitude.  In terms of quantity, Basso > Gratitude > Tenore > BA200=GR07 MK2 > RE400.  However, I found the Basso to have too much bass and not as good mids.  Gratitude has the best quality bass.  For my tastes, Gratitude and Tenore have the quantity that I desire.  Tenore bass hits hard enough and is punchy.  Bassos have too much and BA200, GR07 MK2, and RE400 have too little.
 
Detail:  GR07 MK2 and Gratitude have the most detail (and maybe RE400), then Tenore and Basso then BA200.
 
Efficiency:  GR07 MK2 is the most efficient, then Gratitude, BA200, Tenore/Basso.  Don't have the RE400 any longer to compare.
 
My favorite is the Tenore because they sound the most natural and true to life and they have the combination and quantity of bass/mid/treble that I desire.  Female vocals give me chills and have the most texture.  Next would be BA200 (smooth and great mids) and Gratitude (big and energetic).  Basso has too much bass and GR07 MK2 and RE400 had too little bass and sounded a little boring.
 
 
 *Improvements to my favorite 4 that I would love to find*
 
*Tenore*: Would like slightly darker tuning (but not as dark as BA200), and bass quality of the Gratitude
*BA200:  *Would like more bass, more treble extension.
*Gratitude*:  Love the bass quantity and quality, detail, and treble extension.  Wish they were tuned darker so that they would sound more natural and true to life.  Snare drums too bright sounding.
*GR07 MK2*:  Would like more bass (maybe I'd like the Bass Edition?)

 
Any suggestions on what would fit the sound sig I'm looking for?  They need to have incredible vocals, have life-like tuning, quality bass and decent quantity bass, and detailed, but slightly smooth treble.
 
M200, MA750, S2, IM70?


----------



## Mackem

Yeah, I'm finding it hard to find a definitive upgrade from my Bassos that doesn't have issues with fit, weight etc.


----------



## tsetse7

I don't post much over here, but because of this thread, I bought the JVC HA-S500 and the Sony MH1C and lately the Yamaha HPH-200.
 The Yamaha have only 12 hours of break-in.
 The bass and mid-bass were missing so I have put tape on the front ports to increase mid-bass and ....
  
 Listening HD version of Alan Parsons Project Eye in the Sky (96Khz) am in paradise. It has been a long time since I haven't enjoyed a song that much. The sound stage is Wide and the sound is just...right and I can listen louder, not that I should.
  
 In comparison the HA-S500 sounds flawed like listening through a tin can plus the sound stage suddenly collapses and the bass is so overwhelming. The JVC is a fun can no doubt but not what I would call natural or neutral sounding. Maybe for electronica the S500 is better but I don't care. Plus I have never been able to listen to the JVC for long. I wear glasses and can't stand the clamping of the S500.
  
 Listening to the Sony, I can hear some resonance/distortion, bearable but its there. Unless you compare directly you are not aware of this distortion. I'm no expert but I think that in-ear has the disadvantage of using a small tube from the driver to the tip. I guess this what causes what I hear as resonance, it muddies the mid-range. And again the soundstage is narrower but not to the extend of the JVC. Still it is narrow compared to the open Yamaha. But I think that the Sony extends beautifully in the treble. The Yamaha losses on treble vs the Sony. Mid and Soundstage HPH-200 win.
  
 I also have an old full size 150Ohm Sennheiser HD565. Virtually no bass in comparison to the Yamaha. The Senn is so comfortable that sometimes I forget I am wearing a headphone. On comfort it's a win from the Senn. Treble also a win from the Senn, not much but still win. Soundstage and Mid are almost the same. Midbass and bass a big win from the Yamaha... plus the HPH-200 is easier to drive. You don't need a dedicated amp and I can wear it at the office without looking weird.
  
 I can only expect that the sound gets better with break-in (burn-in?) of the drivers. I know on comfort it will never attain the level of the Sennheiser but I can wear it for some time without too much discomfort.
  
 So a big kudos/thank you/merci for those who took the time to introduce this headphone here.


----------



## Grayson73

Another question.  In terms of over-ear headphones, are the Fidelio X1 still the ones to get at $300 and the Yamaha HPH-200 at $150?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

grayson73 said:


> Another question.  In terms of over-ear headphones, are the Fidelio X1 still the ones to get at $300 and the Yamaha HPH-200 at $150?


 
 If I were allowed to spend $500 on headphones, I'd get the X1 and a great amp. IMHO, the X1s are my home use end-game. Period.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Another question.  In terms of over-ear headphones, are the Fidelio X1 still the ones to get at $300 and the Yamaha HPH-200 at $150?


 
  
 The HPH-200 is an on-ear, not over-the-ear. Get the X1 and wait for some other new models to come out. I should have the Thinksound next week. I'm expecting big things from that headphone.


----------



## PeterDLai

iemagnet01 said:


> Well my *KEF M200*'s already are faulty. Three days of light use, and the woofer in the left ear already went dead. I'm incredibly disappointed. Contacted customer support by e-mail. Let's see what they say when I hear back?


 
  
fnkcow and I had the same exact issue (left side, low frequency driver) occur after about 2 weeks of ownership back in September. My replacement pair hasn't skipped a beat the past couple months so I think there may have been a bad batch.
  
 I haven't had too much of an urge to try anything new thanks to ericp10 who has kept the M200 in high regard even after trying the newest and latest IEMs out there. That, and the M200 sounds oh so good.


----------



## ericp10

peterdlai said:


> Me and fnkcow had the same exact issue (left side, low frequency driver) occur after about 2 weeks of ownership back in September. My replacement pair hasn't skipped a beat the past couple months so I think there may have been a bad batch.
> 
> I haven't had too much of an urge to try anything new thanks to ericp10 who has kept the M200 in high regard even after trying the newest and latest IEMs out there. That, and the M200 sounds oh so good.


----------



## sacrifice13

I've had a bit of time with my ATH-S500's over the past few days, and I am really loving them. They have a very distinctive 'fun' signature. Unfortunately I can't compare them with the JVC S500, but I do have the S400, and the AT's blow them out of the water in sound quality. The JVC's have nicer pads but that's about it. I also compared them with my Creative Aurvana Live, and the CAL's have the more sparkly treble between them, but the AT's have a more robust bass and more intimate, rich mids . The CAL also has a slightly larger soundstage and better comfort, but by no means are the AT's uncomfortable. 
  
 The only complaint I have witht the AT's is the lack of headband cushion. I don't know why any company would put out a headphone without padding on the headband. It doesn't impact on the comfort for me, but I find it looks a bit ugly.
  
 Overall, these headphones are the real deal. They go for like $40 on CDJapan, and for that price, I'm really not sure what more you could ask for. They won't satisfy those looking for accuracy, but they are hella fun for not much cash. 
  
 Ps - The AT IM50's are pretty incredible too. Balanced, slightly warm, and very good value. 
  

 (My new loves)


----------



## IEMagnet01

peterdlai said:


> fnkcow and I had the same exact issue (left side, low frequency driver) occur after about 2 weeks of ownership back in September. My replacement pair hasn't skipped a beat the past couple months so I think there may have been a bad batch.
> 
> I haven't had too much of an urge to try anything new thanks to ericp10 who has kept the M200 in high regard even after trying the newest and latest IEMs out there. That, and the M200 sounds oh so good. :etysmile:



I'm still dealing with KEF customer service as they ask more questions and not enough " ok, send in your pair OR ok, we'll send you a new pair." Waiting...waiting.

The issue is that I have the very same feeling. I saw Eric talking up the M200, and I took the plunge on them. Turns out he was 100% RIGHT, and I'm enthralled and amazed by their sound. Sooo good. More engaging than my TF10, and I want that back. Grrrr the M200!


----------



## ericp10

The best male jazz singer out there today, and this simply sounds marvelous through the H3.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> The best male jazz singer out there today, and this simply sounds marvelous through the H3.




 Thanks, Eric! This was a sweet listen!


----------



## ericp10

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks, Eric! This was a sweet listen!




You are quite welcome.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not to take anything away from Gregory Porter, but it begs the question, how many great male jazz singers are outthere these days (hint :not many...)?


----------



## doctorjazz

Fine performance... The Metropole Orchestra is a a finejazz unit. I'd argue Porter ismmore of a soul singer, more Marvin Gaye than Johnny Hartman. Picking nits, though, he does sound good!


----------



## IEMagnet01

my *xiaomi pistons mk 2* got sent out yesterday. looking forward to hearing these hyped little gems.


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Thanks for sharing, wonderful concert


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Fine performance... The Metropole Orchestra is a a finejazz unit. I'd argue Porter ismmore of a soul singer, more Marvin Gaye than Johnny Hartman. Picking nits, though, he does sound good!





Not that many. Right now he and Jose James lead the pack. And yes, Porter has some r&b qualities to his tone, but make no mistake, he's a jazz singer. I disagree with the more Marvin Gaye than Johnny Hartman. He is neither. It's 2013, my friend. Soon to be 2014. Jazz has evolved from Johnny Hartman. Soul has evolved from Marvin Gaye. A lot of what's out there on the radio is garbage to my ears. Then there are hybrids and new routes in the idiom. Miles got this and pushed the music forward. Porter is a Jazz singer. So called soul singers today can't sing and use auto tune. That's an insult to Porter.


----------



## ericp10

don lehrer said:


> Thanks for sharing, wonderful concert


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure, jazz evolves, incorporates sounds around…The Bad Plus don't sound like the Bill Evans Trio, Dave Douglas' Music jumps off far from Miles/Clifford Brown/Lee Morgan, Ben Allison's music and bass playing may have Mingus as a early source, but takes from contemporary music sources and sounds decidedly different. The argument over "what is jazz" can go on forever, and is splitting hairs, to some extent. (What was it Ellington said, only 2 kinds of music, good and bad…). Just commenting on his style. (play back his falsetto wail at about 12 minues in, I hear Gaye immediately there…not everywhere, though). If anyone ever says my singing reminds them of Marvin Gaye, I certainly won't be insulted (thrilled, actually).


----------



## doctorjazz

…when you get to the mid concert, about 20-21 minutes, (the ballad) the jazz chops are more evident…


----------



## doctorjazz

OMG, hit the 1,000 post mark…Supremus, here I come!!!


----------



## kahaluu

doctorjazz said:


> OMG, hit the 1,000 post mark…Supremus, here I come!!!


 

 Congratulations! Good for you.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm almost to the 500 mark, and my KEF's are still broken.


----------



## Don Lehrer

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm almost to the 500 mark, and my KEF's are still broken.


 
  
 ummm sorry to hear the later, hopefully you will get something before the 1000 mark?!?!


doctorjazz said:


> OMG, hit the 1,000 post mark…Supremus, here I come!!!


 
 congrats, almost supremus doctorjazz


----------



## IEMagnet01

don lehrer said:


> ummm sorry to hear the later, hopefully you will get something before the 1000 mark?!?!
> congrats, almost supremus doctorjazz


 
 Thanks Don. I've been in contact with *KEF USA customer service*, and the lady i've emailed seems pretty nice. Hopefully they can come up with something to help me with this issue? I'll let y'all know what happens. Especially those looking to purchase *KEF M200*.


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> OMG, hit the 1,000 post mark…Supremus, here I come!!!


 
 Congratulations mate!


----------



## daveyostrow

doctorjazz said:


> OMG, hit the 1,000 post mark…Supremus, here I come!!!


 
 right behind you... but seeing i have been around for much longer go on ahead without me.


----------



## Mackem

I wonder if the Carbo Tenores would be better for K-Pop with the female vocals an all than the Carbo Bassos?


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> I wonder if the Carbo Tenores would be better for K-Pop with the female vocals an all than the Carbo Bassos?


 
 getting hard to find the tenores here in the states. the basso's are much easier to get. They also have a single armature driver IEM. i wonder how good that one is?


----------



## nick n

iemagnet01 said:


> getting hard to find the tenores here in the states. the basso's are much easier to get.


 

 You mean places that will ship to the USA, or physical locations there?


----------



## mochill

Bought the yuin pk1 on impulse XD


----------



## nick n

Another new hybrid here, link also to a review.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/696251/om-audio-inearpeace-has-anyone-tried-these


----------



## Zelda

now, get a good amp!


----------



## mochill

I think the fiio x3 will suffice


----------



## nihontoman

iemagnet01 said:


> getting hard to find the tenores here in the states. the basso's are much easier to get. *They also have a single armature driver IEM*. i wonder how good that one is?


 
  
  
 to avoid further confusion - no they don't. both ar dynamic drivers of different diameters


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> to avoid further confusion - no they don't. both ar dynamic drivers of different diameters




Yes they have the tenores and bassos that have dynamic drivers, but there's also a BA driver IEM from the same company.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ZERO AUDIO ZH-BX500 balanced armature IEM.


----------



## kahaluu

If I'm not mistaken, Dannybai had those awhile back.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm thinking of selling my TF10's. After the KEF M200, I think I'm more enamored with a dynamic driver sound, or I might look to the H3 hybrid, or another hi- end dual dynamic? I'm not sure?


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm thinking of selling my TF10's. After the KEF M200, I think I'm more enamored with a dynamic driver sound, or I might look to the H3 hybrid, or another hi- end dual dynamic? I'm not sure?




Hahaha, most likely you will get the h-3, i have a feeling they will compell you to leavethe m200s to collectdust for a while. Iknow itll happen to me on wednesday


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, seems like the H3's are getting a lot of love.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Hahaha, most likely you will get the h-3, i have a feeling they will compell you to leavethe m200s to collectdust for a while. Iknow itll happen to me on wednesday


 
 Please let me know when you get yours what you think of them, and if they will be worth the investment?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I got love for the *TF10*, but after I got the *M200*, and while they were working, I just fell in love with the smooth detailed sound. Then when i went back to my TF10's, I started to dislike the *plasticky* low end. It's not a natural low end. I love the mids and the highs are golden, but going from the M200 to TF10, the bass is too artificial for my tastes at this time.


----------



## d marc0

iemagnet01 said:


> I got love for the *TF10*, but after I got the *M200*, and while they were working, I just fell in love with the smooth detailed sound. Then when i went back to my TF10's, I started to dislike the *plasticky* low end. It's not a natural low end. I love the mids and the highs are golden, but going from the M200 to TF10, the bass is too artificial for my tastes at this time.


 
  
 The DN-1000 could be something that you'd like to hear or maybe own...


----------



## nihontoman

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes they have the tenores and bassos that have dynamic drivers, but there's also a BA driver IEM from the same company.





Seems like I was the one confused here - I thought you implied tenores are BA iems  sorry

As for their BA series I'm more interested in Carbo Doppio - dual BA iems.


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> Seems like I was the one confused here - I thought you implied tenores are BA iems  sorry
> 
> As for their BA series I'm more interested in Carbo Doppio - dual BA iems.


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360805462751?lpid=82
  
 not a bad price for a dual BA


----------



## kamcok

iemagnet01 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/360805462751?lpid=82
> 
> not a bad price for a dual BA


 
 I think it's a lot cheaper if you buy it straight from japan like through amazon japan + forward service.
  
  
 On another topic, has anyone heard of the Ocharaku tornado equalized ATH-CKM55 ?


----------



## quartertone

kamcok said:


> On another topic, has anyone heard of the Ocharaku tornado equalized ATH-CKM55 ?


 
  
http://ohm-image.net/opinion/audiophile/sound-quality-review-ocharaku-modded-ckm55


----------



## mr.khali

ericp10 said:


> The best male jazz singer out there today, and this simply sounds marvelous through the H3.




  
  
 Thank you!  I am a big fan of Jose James but was not aware of this great talent.


----------



## mochill

just got my fiio x3 + dunu dn1k in record time of 3 days :0


----------



## doctorjazz

That's a nice combo... If I didn't already have X3,it would be tempting (been wanting that Dunu)


----------



## bhazard

If I had more money to blow, I would try the OM Audio Inearpeace. Dual Hybrid promoted by DJ Jazzy Jeff! 
  
 I have like 80+ earphones/headphones I need to sell off before that happens though.


----------



## DannyBai

The ZA BX-500's are very good sounding for single armature driver.  It produces excellent bass for an armature driver, similar to what the Sony XBA's do.  Overall it's a clean sounding IEM and worthy of a purchase.  Going from the sound of the BX-500, I would assume the two new armature driver IEM's should be really, really good.


----------



## 1ofamillion

I received my FiiO E12 today, and I must say I love what I'm hearing. I've only tested the HPH-200s so far, but dat low end is just awesome. I have a question though that I haven't really found an answer for yet. What should be the volume on the source vs the amp? Just curious if there is a good ratio between the two


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> I received my FiiO E12 today, and I must say I love what I'm hearing. I've only tested the HPH-200s so far, but dat low end is just awesome. I have a question though that I haven't really found an answer for yet. What should be the volume on the source vs the amp? Just curious if there is a good ratio between the two


 
 I tend to keep my source at mid volume, so if it goes to 30, I keep it at 15 ect, and adjust the volume of my FiiO as the control unit. I get the best sound and least chance of high volume distortion this way.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> I tend to keep my source at mid volume, so if it goes to 30, I keep it at 15 ect, and adjust the volume of my FiiO as the control unit. I get the best sound and least chance of high volume distortion this way.


 
  
 Okay cool, that was what I was going to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the response!


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> Okay cool, that was what I was going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You're welcome and you bet. that's what we're here for.


----------



## mochill

Im just floored by the combo :0


----------



## mochill

Only way ima upgrade is when dn2k comes out and fiio x5 x7 and saianara headfi


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Only way ima upgrade is when dn2k comes out and fiio x5 x7 and saianara headfi


 
 you're saying that this will be your final and complete upgrade?? No going up from there??!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## waynes world

1ofamillion said:


> I received my FiiO E12 today, and I must say I love what I'm hearing. I've only tested the HPH-200s so far, but dat low end is just awesome. I have a question though that I haven't really found an answer for yet. What should be the volume on the source vs the amp? Just curious if there is a good ratio between the two


 
  
 I generally set the source to max volume:
  
 - laptop (max volume) -> usb DAC -> E12 (adjust volume)
  
 - Colorfly C3 (max volume) -> E12 (adjust volume)
  
 - Clip Zip (almost max volume) -> E12 (adjust volume
  
 I'm not sure where I got the notion to do that from, but it seems to work well for me. I'm interested in other opinions though. I found this thread, but I don't see a consensus there:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/396139/source-volume-vs-amp-volume
  
 I'm sure there are other threads as well.


----------



## jant71

iemagnet01 said:


> I got love for the *TF10*, but after I got the *M200*, and while they were working, I just fell in love with the smooth detailed sound. Then when i went back to my TF10's, I started to dislike the *plasticky* low end. It's not a natural low end. I love the mids and the highs are golden, but going from the M200 to TF10, the bass is too artificial for my tastes at this time.


 

 Since I have had about ten of those style UE's, I know it well. The plastic wrap covers all the notes though noticeable more in the bass. It comes from the cable. Better cable, no artificial tone. That stock cable may have been good to add some body to the note of the single and duals but it should have been redone when the TF10 was rolled out. Buuut, that's what you get cause they wanted their customs to be more impressive. Always hated that about UE, leaving some SQ untapped esp. when you wanted $400 for them when they rolled them out. Shure has no excuse since they didn't make customs and, after how long, putting the filters that should have been in the 530/535 to start with and calling them limited edition. Little choice back then and we had to fix stuff they seemingly should have been able to. Be thankful the mid-2000's are long gone!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

jant71 said:


> Since I have had about ten of those style UE's, I know it well. The plastic wrap covers all the notes though noticeable more in the bass. It comes from the cable. Better cable, no artificial tone. That stock cable may have been good to add some body to the note of the single and duals but it should have been redone when the TF10 was rolled out. Buuut, that's what you get cause they wanted their customs to be more impressive. Always hated that about UE, leaving some SQ untapped esp. when you wanted $400 for them when they rolled them out. Shure has no excuse since they didn't make customs and, after how long, putting the filters that should have been in the 530/535 to start with and calling them limited edition. Little choice back then and we had to fix stuff they seemingly should have been able to. Be thankful the mid-2000's are long gone!!!


 
 thanks! I'll look into getting a cable upgrade. If that cable can fix that plastic sound, then I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## mochill

yes and I'm turely done ...the dnk is vastly epic and the dn2k are the upgraded version so they must be the one ....


----------



## d marc0

mochill said:


> yes and I'm turely done ...the dnk is vastly epic and the dn2k are the upgraded version so they must be the one ....




Another happy DN1000 owner! Congratulations meng!


----------



## raisedbywolves

is it fair to say the dunu dn-1000's are better than the kef m200's? there are a pair of kef m200's on sale on the marketplace here right now for $125 but all the talk of fit issues scares me off, plus it seems as if the dunu dn-1000's are better but i haven't heard for sure that they are.


----------



## mochill

not happy but mind blown....the performance of these little buggers are epic and they are tiny and sits flush in my ears


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> is it fair to say the dunu dn-1000's are better than the kef m200's? there are a pair of kef m200's on sale on the marketplace here right now for $125 but all the talk of fit issues scares me off, plus it seems as if the dunu dn-1000's are better but i haven't heard for sure that they are.


 
 The KEF M200 are amazing, but the LF driver went out on mine after a couple days, and apparently it's an issue that happened with other head-fiers as well, so I would say buy that KEF with extreme caution. I'm sending mine back.


----------



## mochill

stock tip + red spacers and no burn in and I'm hearing awesomeness ..what will happen at 500hrs might as well 1k hrs


----------



## d marc0

raisedbywolves said:


> is it fair to say the dunu dn-1000's are better than the kef m200's? there are a pair of kef m200's on sale on the marketplace here right now for $125 but all the talk of fit issues scares me off, plus it seems as if the dunu dn-1000's are better but i haven't heard for sure that they are.




I have both and I love them. If you're into clarity and sparkle the dn1000 will suit you. If you want more balanced sound signature with smooth yet detailed resolution, the kef won't disappoint you. Basically it's, more like: you want BA or Dynamic sound? Coz they are both really great especially for the price. Goodluck!


----------



## raisedbywolves

d marc0 said:


> I have both and I love them. If you're into clarity and sparkle the dn1000 will suit you. If you want more balanced sound signature with smooth yet detailed resolution, the kef won't disappoint you. Basically it's, more like: you want BA or Dynamic sound? Coz they are both really great especially for the price. Goodluck!


 

 are you saying the dn-1000's are less balanced? in what way? personally i like as close to to neutral as i can get since i listen to a wide variety of genres. i currently use the re-400's which i feel are great for that but sometimes lack a little in the bass impact department and i want an upgrade.


----------



## Mackem

Can anyone comment more on the weight of the DN1Ks? I use medium sized eartips on all IEMs and these look ideal but not sure how they'd feel worn straight down?
  
 Also, I want a portable amp to use for my IEMs on my PC (Mainly for the smaller size). Any decent priced recommendations?


----------



## ericp10

raisedbywolves said:


> is it fair to say the dunu dn-1000's are better than the kef m200's? there are a pair of kef m200's on sale on the marketplace here right now for $125 but all the talk of fit issues scares me off, plus it seems as if the dunu dn-1000's are better but i haven't heard for sure that they are.


 
  
  
 I wouldn't say that at all. I think the M200 are more detailed, more opened and more refined. Yet, the DN-1K is a very good sounding IEM. I was digging it this morning. But going upward in sound (with the caveat that all three are very good) >> DN-1K ....  M200  .... H3 for my ears.


----------



## raisedbywolves

ericp10 said:


> I wouldn't say that at all. I think the M200 are more detailed, more opened and more refined. Yet, the DN-1K is a very good sounding IEM. I was digging it this morning. But going upward in sound (with the caveat that all three are very good) >> DN-1K ....  M200  .... H3 for my ears.


 

 did you ever have fit issues with them? how did you solve them if so? i might get them because $125 is a steal and i can just give my re-400's to my brother as a late christmas present or something, haha.


----------



## ericp10

Not really as bad as others did, but I tip rolled and found other tips that were more comfortable than stock tips (i.e. UE900, Comply, and MEEl). Then again, if you have small ear canals (meaning you generally use small tips when you buy earphones) It's probably not going to work out for you.


----------



## fnkcow

Sad for me too.. My replacement M200 died on me again...on the right LF driver.
 Sick of getting replacement for it now.. this is my 3rd pair already.. each darn pair couldnt last me over 2 months.. maybe it's a sign I listened too high a volume? Keep it on burn-in too much? Didn't have any such problems with my other IEMs though.. even failure-prone Yamaha EPH-100 is still going strong..
 Then again, could just be my luck.. bad batch? Have a really bad year with electronics with the M200, my laptop, camera and phone all failing on me this year than all the years before this combined..
 Sucks as M200 has such a great SQ.. oh wells.. so I'm on the lookout for a new IEM
 Falling back on the Sony MH1 for now


----------



## raisedbywolves

ericp10 said:


> Not really as bad as others did, but I tip rolled and found other tips that were more comfortable than stock tips (i.e. UE900, Comply, and MEEl). Then again, if you have small ear canals (meaning you generally use small tips when you buy earphones) It's probably not going to work out for you.


 

 i read that about the ue900 tips but i have no clue where to buy them. i'll get some complys if i get them even though i'm not a big fan of foams. i tend to use medium auvio tips or medium sony hybrids, so i think i'll be okay.


----------



## IEMagnet01

fnkcow said:


> Sad for me too.. My replacement M200 died on me again...on the right LF driver.
> Sick of getting replacement for it now.. this is my 3rd pair already.. each darn pair couldnt last me over 2 months.. maybe it's a sign I listened too high a volume? Keep it on burn-in too much? Didn't have any such problems with my other IEMs though.. even failure-prone Yamaha EPH-100 is still going strong..
> Then again, could just be my luck.. bad batch? Have a really bad year with electronics with the M200, my laptop, camera and phone all failing on me this year than all the years before this combined..
> Sucks as M200 has such a great SQ.. oh wells.. so I'm on the lookout for a new IEM
> Falling back on the Sony MH1 for now


 
 The *left LF driver* went t!ts up on me after *2 days*, and since *KEF* couldn't find my IEM's in the system even after I gave them *two serial numbers*, and I guarantee are authentic, I just contacted the seller and they are giving me a full refund. KEF customer service was a bit of a let down, with the offer of a "discounted" pair as replacements. NO THANKS. With three different head'fiers telling me they had MULTIPLE issues with LF drivers going out on them, and now you coming forward, I'm just gonna go in a different direction for now. I'm gonna miss that silky smooth, detailed and engaging sound of the *M200*, but build quality is just as important as sound quality as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've got a pair of *OM Audio InEarPeace* hybrids coming my way, and I'm really excited about getting these and trying them out. I'm hoping they'll take away some of the hurt of losing the *M200* so darned quickly? I'll offer a comparison soon enough.


----------



## bhazard

I'm interested in your impressions on that Inearpiece when you get it.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> Please let me know when you get yours what you think of them, and if they will be worth the investment?


 
 Sure thing, and I hope you will be able to post your impressions with the om inearpeace! I know you will, but I want the white version impressions or I'm discounting your thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 jk
  
 I'm sorry to hear the problems you had with the kef customer service, I sure hope you will be able to get another pair of the m200s eventually, or possibly have the inearpiece earphones have the same SQ for a better fit and price! Good luck, friend.


----------



## d marc0

raisedbywolves said:


> are you saying the dn-1000's are less balanced? in what way? personally i like as close to to neutral as i can get since i listen to a wide variety of genres. i currently use the re-400's which i feel are great for that but sometimes lack a little in the bass impact department and i want an upgrade.




dn1000 has a more forward highs compared to the m200. They still sound well balanced but I think it's has a slight v-shaped signature. You will not have a problem with various genres coz they are a good all-rounder. Personally the only genre I don't use them with is heavy metal because I have the h200 for that.


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> I've got a pair of *OM Audio InEarPeace* hybrids coming my way, and I'm really excited about getting these and trying them out. I'm hoping they'll take away some of the hurt of losing the *M200* so darned quickly? I'll offer a comparison soon enough.


 
 looking forward. all these hybrids are becoming a new standard


----------



## jekostas

Seriously though, these Samsung dual driver IEMs with ultimate ears tips.  God damn are they an awesome, fun IEMs to listen to.


----------



## IEMagnet01

jekostas said:


> Seriously though, these Samsung dual driver IEMs with ultimate ears tips.  God damn are they an awesome, fun IEMs to listen to.


 
 My Samsung's arrive tomorrow. I paid *$5.00* for *dual driver* IEM's. That in itself is ridiculous. *ClieOS* apparently likes them, and if they turn out to be as good as my Vsonics, or even *80%* of the *KEF M200*, then I'll be happy and at *$5.00* will be a *STEAL!*


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> Another happy DN1000 owner! Congratulations meng!




Stop this...I must resist........


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> I've got a pair of *OM Audio InEarPeace* hybrids coming my way, and I'm really excited about getting these and trying them out. I'm hoping they'll take away some of the hurt of losing the *M200* so darned quickly? I'll offer a comparison soon enough.




Those look really nice. Looking forward to your impression on them.


----------



## Lostinspace

Just bought a pair of Musical Fidelity 's new iems - the EB-33.

Cost £79.

Sound really really lovely. 
. 
Not many reviews out there yet but worth a punt, says me.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> I wouldn't say that at all. I think the M200 are more detailed, more opened and more refined. Yet, the DN-1K is a very good sounding IEM. I was digging it this morning. But going upward in sound (with the caveat that all three are very good) >> DN-1K ....  M200  .... H3 for my ears.


 
 Which has more bass and which has better vocals?


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> Which has more bass and which has better vocals?


 
 The M200 has loads of bass presence


----------



## nick n

iemagnet01 said:


> My Samsung's arrive tomorrow. I paid *$5.00* for *dual driver* IEM's. That in itself is ridiculous. *ClieOS* apparently likes them, and if they turn out to be as good as my Vsonics, or even *80%* of the *KEF M200*, then I'll be happy and at *$5.00* will be a *STEAL!*


 

 Initial listen on these Samsung with stock tips so far so good here, these are really good. I was rather surprised given their appearance.Price regardless. If something sounds good it's not my first  priority to go off right away and  compare or judge according to price. It sounds good or it doesn't. With all the points in between i guess also.
 I'll give it more time before  expanding on that but it will have to be around the house. I won't be walking around with white headphones.  Sure fullsize Soviet and Vintage clunkers are fine etc,, but Apple-white or Beats/Monster-red just can't do it.
 Atomic Floyd HAD to go use red all over the place...
  
 Might get a couple more ( anyone seen black ones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) As well these would be the perfect gift without ruining you, for those that don't mind the lame colour/look.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So far I'm not as enthused about the Samsung. I'm going to change tips a bit, and see what happens, but these remind me of a junior version of the TDK IE800. The bass is very light for a dual dynamic, has decent mids, clear highs, and good extension on the top end, but lacking depth and impact on the low end. Gonna see what new tips and a bass boost on the amp will do? But for $5.00?


----------



## Zelda

iemagnet01 said:


> So far I'm not as enthused about the Samsung. I'm going to change tips a bit, and see what happens, but these remind me of a junior version of the TDK IE800. The bass is very light for a dual dynamic, has *decent mids, clear highs, and good extension on the top end*, but lacking depth and impact on the low end. Gonna see what new tips and a bass boost on the amp will do? But for $5.00?


 
 not bad for a $5 dual DD


----------



## Dsnuts

Starting out 2014 with a bang!
  


 Happy new years fellas.. What a surprise I didn't expect my doppios to show up till next year but. What a fitting end to a fantastic year for me..2013 will be forever etched into the Dsnuts history of transition for all things that are good.. I am glad 2013 was a very positive year for me. It was a year of fantastic discoveries. The Shure SRH1540, Yamaha HPH200, The Fidelio X1, The Philips S2, X3, DX50  still are all performing strong for me..The M200 are highly regarded dual dynamic earphone that I hope they eventually do a redesign that will incorporate a more ergonomic design and perhaps some better QCing..  The bassos and tenors showed us that Zero audio out of Japan are serious about audio. Till this date I don't ever recall a manufacturer that literally nails it in SQ for every earphone they make.. Which leads me to these little guys. The Zero Audio ZH-BX700-CD AKA Dopplo..
  
 Ever since I saw that they were working on a dual BA earphone. It caught my interest immediately. Thanks to my good brother in crime. DannyBai for taking the plunge on the single BA Zero Audio ZH-BX500..He let me audition them for a while and I was very impressed with their performance for a single BA earphone so much so I was very tempted to get a pair for myself but that was when I heard about the Doppios..I think guys wanting to try out a BA from Zero Audio the BX-500 don't get much mention as Danny is the only person that owns one in the US as far as I know. They are fantastic earphones. But these guys have upped their sound in these new Zero Audios for certain.
  
 So without further ado so what are these like?
  
 Clarity and quality of the sound is unbelievable on these earphones. They come packaged in their standard Zero Audio fare and not too much in the way of fancy packaging or extras you would expect for a $200 phone a simple pouch and standard small bore tips,  but they clearly threw out all of their know how on tuning these earphones.. Listening to these out of my DX50 and X3. These are easily are my new standard for higher end sound in earphones.

  
 The tuning on these earphones are exceptional. I am having a hard time trying to figure out negatives in the sound. If anything they are blowing me away with just how good they sound out of my DX50 right now.. The transparency of the sound out of these earphones are to me second to none..These have some of the best treble and mids I have heard in anything I own. The bass is tight agile accurate down to the sub bass which for BA earphones are well represented. Sure they could use some extra juice down in the lowest of notes but they make up for it with a vocal forwardness and instrument separation that none of my in ears can touch..These sound decidedly high end in every way to my ears..Like a very high end Tenor or BX-500. They are clearly tuned for a reference sound from Zero Audio and I can now understand why these cost double or triple that of their next earphone.
  
 Staging on these earphones is wide much like the tenors perhaps a bit more so. The depth in the sound adapts to how a tune is recorded...Detail is without a doubt it's strong suit but also has a smoothness to the sound that I didn't think was possible in ear phones..Each instrument has complete and utter distinction making instrument pieces completely smile inducing enjoyable. Not only does the treble have a high end shimmer and a roundness to the notes with clear layering but so does the vocals. Vocals in these earphones is a solid tier or two above anything I own and only my full sized SRH1540 competes in vocal performance..Are these worth the money? YOU BET!
  
 I am 100% certain Joker would rate these pretty high on his score chart. Very certain as I have yet to hear anything in my stable past and present that sounds this good. Lol..The more I am adjusting to their sound it is apparent to me that I made the correct choice in taking a chance on these. Zero Audio just can't fail.  Now these have more of a neutral sound tuning but so smooth so fluid so outstandingly goose bump experiencing. I am loving the sound that are flowing out of these earphones. I am pinching myself wondering if it gets any better.. 

 Now for the negative. I would say much like other BAs dual or otherwise. These do not have the bass end like a big dynamic but The bass is tight punchy and represents really well on these and to be honest at this point I couldn't care less as I have my bass phones for my bass needs anyhow... It does Hip hop just fine or trance for that matter but where it shines..Vocals, instruments I have never heard sounding better.. Another fantastic and high mark for Zero Audio.. The best BA earphones I have ever heard.


----------



## Zelda

dsnuts said:


> Starting out 2014 with a bang!


 
 YAY!!! Thanks DS!


----------



## Dsnuts

I started listening to them when I got them this morning and I can't get them out of my ears!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> I started listening to them when I got them this morning and I can't get them out of my ears!!




Here's my big million dollar question...would it be worth my time to sell my TF10's to jump on these as the primary BA phone in my collection? I already have the DUAL BA TDK BA-200.


----------



## Don Lehrer

dsnuts said:


> I started listening to them when I got them this morning and I can't get them out of my ears!!


 
 Thanks Dsnuts great review!


----------



## IEMagnet01

zelda said:


> not bad for a $5 dual DD




I switched to Comply olive tips, and so far that's improved the sound quite a bit. Paired with my E11, and these are NOW outperforming their price and DD design.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes!. I have my TF10s as well. No comparo my friend..No v shape sound here. The TF10 has a more bass however but if you want more accurate sound..I would say the SQ on these earphones are step above the TF10s easily.


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> Yes!. I have my TF10s as well. No comparo my friend..No v shape sound here. The TF10 has a more bass however but if you want more accurate sound..I would say the SQ on these earphones are step above the TF10s easily.


 Thank you sir


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea better treble end. Way better mids and not to mention these are supremely easy to throw in your ears.. No comfort issues what so ever.
  
 You know I forgot to add. There is richness I have yet to hear in a BA phone. I think that is what is surprising to the sound. Not only accurate but the sound has a richness, smoothness,.. 12 Ohm sensitivity so very easy to drive.. I am extremely happy with these earphones. I couldn't ask for more for the money to be honest.
  
 I will add to my impressions the more I get used to these. These are making all my other earphones sound somewhat lacking. lol.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Initial listen on these Samsung with stock tips so far so good here, these are really good. I was rather surprised given their appearance.Price regardless. If something sounds good it's not my first  priority to go off right away and  compare or judge according to price. It sounds good or it doesn't. With all the points in between i guess also.
> 
> *I'll give it more time before  expanding on that but it will have to be around the house. I won't be walking around with white headphones.  Sure fullsize Soviet and Vintage clunkers are fine etc,, but Apple-white or Beats/Monster-red just can't do it.*


 
  
 Too funny! Because I know that _you would indeed_ walk around with Soviet and vintage clunkers! Hmm, I might be guilty of the same thing come to think of it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

*$5.00 Dual Dynamic Driver Samsung HS-330.*


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea better treble end. Way better mids and not to mention these are supremely easy to throw in your ears.. No comfort issues what so ever.
> 
> You know I forgot to add. There is richness I have yet to hear in a BA phone. I think that is what is surprising to the sound. Not only accurate but the sound has a richness, smoothness,.. 12 Ohm sensitivity so very easy to drive.. I am extremely happy with these earphones. I couldn't ask for more for the money to be honest.
> 
> I will add to my impressions the more I get used to these. These are making all my other earphones sound somewhat lacking. lol.


 
  
 Very nice Ds! Congrats on a good and worthy find, and thanks for being the test pilot!


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea better treble end. Way better mids and not to mention these are supremely easy to throw in your ears.. No comfort issues what so ever.
> 
> You know I forgot to add. There is richness I have yet to hear in a BA phone. I think that is what is surprising to the sound. Not only accurate but the sound has a richness, smoothness,.. 12 Ohm sensitivity so very easy to drive.. I am extremely happy with these earphones. I couldn't ask for more for the money to be honest.
> 
> I will add to my impressions the more I get used to these. These are making all my other earphones sound somewhat lacking. lol.




So are you telling us you are done with the hobby?! That you have found the motherland and retirement is imminent?!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well it was really not much of a risk. The 3 earphones that I have heard or own from Zero Audio all are excellent. Every single one and it was kind of a no brainer to go for a higher end Zero Audio.. Whomever is at the helm of audio tweeking for their sound is a genius.. These guys simply know how to tune an earphone..I simply can't imagine how one would get a better sound out of 2 custom BA drivers in a smaller housing.


----------



## Dsnuts

iemagnet01 said:


> So are you telling us you are done with the hobby?! That you have found the motherland and retirement is imminent?!!


 
 I am gonna eventually go for the H3s..I don't know how well the 2 BAs are implemented on the H3 but if they have the detail of the Dippios with that big XB type bass. What can one say about that. Those should sound excellent.  I am waiting on a $50 gift card redemption and to reload some fundage after that. I am all over a H3.
  
 But for now. I am all smiles on this one. I have to admit I have found a new appreciation for a well tuned BA..


----------



## 1ofamillion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






dsnuts said:


> Starting out 2014 with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 
 ALL ABOARD!!! 
  
 I wish I could afford nice things


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> I am gonna eventually go for the H3s..I don't know how well the 2 BAs are implemented on the H3 but if they have the detail of the Dippios with that big XB type bass. What can one say about that. Those should sound excellent.  I am waiting on a $50 gift card redemption and to reload some fundage after that. I am all over a H3.
> 
> But for now. I am all smiles on this one. I have to admit I have found a new appreciation for a well tuned BA..


 
 i got my eyes on the H3, but i got the *OM Audio Hybrid* coming in, so that might satiate me for awhile?


----------



## pro1137

Any of you heard the Phiaton Fusion? 
  
 I got a review unit in, and I fell in love with it.


----------



## esteebin

My Xiaomi Pistons arrived from ibuygau today. Is it just me, or does the volume controls not work on Apple iDevices? The play/pause button works. My guess is that it only (fully) works for the Xiaomi brand devices...
  
 I had to use a double flange I got from http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-S-M-L-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976314037
 to make it comfortable. And in doing so, created a good seal that strengthened the bass to an enjoyable level.
  
 Aside from the disappointment that the volume control doesn't work, the sound is very enjoyable. Good "final" purchase before I patch things up with my wallet.
  
 I vowed to hold off on any further headphone/earphone purchases for the new year (and to go through the slew of units I got this year), so I'll go ahead and wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Starting out 2014 with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats, DS, sounds like a nice find...What would starting the new year be like without a DS DISCOVERY?!!!!
As I wrote d marco, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! HAPPY NEW IN-EARS!!!


----------



## Don Lehrer

Let our New Year's resolution be this: We will be there for one another as fellow members on the quest to get new discoveries, in the finest sense of harmony. Happy new year


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Which has more bass and which has better vocals?


 
  
  
 H3 hands down.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Starting out 2014 with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Congrats Dsnuts! I'll hear them eventually.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Initial listen on these Samsung with stock tips so far so good here, these are really good. I was rather surprised given their appearance.Price regardless. If something sounds good it's not my first  priority to go off right away and  compare or judge according to price. It sounds good or it doesn't. With all the points in between i guess also.
> I'll give it more time before  expanding on that but it will have to be around the house. I won't be walking around with white headphones.  Sure fullsize Soviet and Vintage clunkers are fine etc,, but Apple-white or Beats/Monster-red just can't do it.
> Atomic Floyd HAD to go use red all over the place...
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Those Sammies better than the Lethals EARSUBS??? Dun Dun Dun!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


don lehrer said:


> Let our New Year's resolution be this: We will be there for one another as fellow members on the quest to get new discoveries, in the finest sense of harmony. Happy new year


 
 + 1
  
 Happy New Years Discovery bois!!!


----------



## ericp10

Happy New Year fellas (and ladies if any are in here).


----------



## kahaluu

Wow, Carbo Doppio, I'm jealous.


----------



## kahaluu

Happy New Year.


----------



## bhazard

If anyone ever wanted a dynamic driver that sounded like a balanced armature without the lack of bass, these do the trick.
  
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.pfBSHO&id=36694031589
  
 $10. Destroys the Monoprice 8320 SQ.
  
 The bass might actually be too much for some people, but not for a bass nut like me. Nice upper end clarity and vocals too.
  
 SF just let me know that they look just like the CKN70, and I agree. There are several differences, like the OFC blue cable and "GK" logo on the shell , but I wouldn't doubt that these sound similar. Big, clear sound from these 5.8mm drivers. Aluminum alloy housing too.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> If anyone ever wanted a dynamic driver that sounded like a balanced armature without the lack of bass, these do the trick.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.pfBSHO&id=36694031589
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Looks like a straight ATH CKN rip off, maybe it is a CKN50s OEM??? Would be CRAZY sweet if it was a CKN70 OEM. LMAO
  
 Sweet discovery meng, diggin' their look/ blue cable as well.
  
 Got me self a set of those LG QB2s from this dood.
  
 Can't wait to see what the hype is all about!!!


----------



## TwinQY

If those microdrivers used in the CKN70s are from Aipon, then it wouldn't be a stretch to say that they are similar/if not the same.
  
 I mean both are 5.7mm, only thing different spec-wise is the impedance and the sensitivity (18ohm/98dB vs 16ohm/104dB).
  
 It's actually a shame since apparently I'm supposed to get in VC02s for cracking open to harvest the microdrivers, these ones look much cheaper to stock up on.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks like a straight ATH CKN rip off, maybe it is a CKN50s OEM??? Would be CRAZY sweet if it was a CKN70 OEM. LMAO
> 
> Sweet discovery meng, diggin' their look/ blue cable as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They make a lot of ATH clone type drivers and sets. I wouldn't doubt if they use the same factory for the drivers, or if they are the factory. It is a 5.8mm micro driver, and I wouldn't doubt that it probably sounds similar to a CKN70. All their blue cables are 32 core OFC, which is a nice touch too. 
  
 As far as the QB2, if you tame the midbass in EQ it sounds excellent. I think you'll like it.
  
 If you don't like the stock sound, use this EQ setting in Foobar I made.
 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5T6Py-VlhbGbXRtdDN5eGxpMzg/edit?usp=sharing
  
 As far as the QB2 vs. this KZ Micro Ring, the Micro Ring smokes it


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> If those microdrivers used in the CKN70s are from Aipon, then it wouldn't be a stretch to say that they are similar/if not the same.


 
 ^ It's tyme for you to do some serious hoho diggin' meng. Since you gots those Chinese skittles/ connects. DEWITT!!!
  


bhazard said:


> They make a lot of ATH clone type drivers and sets. I wouldn't doubt if they use the same factory for the drivers, or if they are the factory. It is a 5.8mm micro driver, and I wouldn't doubt that it probably sounds similar to a CKN70. All their blue cables are 32 core OFC, which is a nice touch too.
> 
> As far as the QB2, if you tame the midbass in EQ it sounds excellent. I think you'll like it.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ OH SCHIIT!!! HYPED!!!
  
 Let me get 1st dibs on these $10 wonders if you ever decide to sell, cuz i ain't messin' with those Chinese forwarding services.


----------



## peter123

Happy new year everybody.

Sf, check this video out from a Norwegian comedy show. This has to be your dream girl:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gVywp1TwY7Y

PS: I'm pretty drunk now


----------



## jekostas

iemagnet01 said:


> I switched to Comply olive tips, and so far that's improved the sound quite a bit. Paired with my E11, and these are NOW outperforming their price and DD design.


 
  
 Just do a little tip rolling, I promise you'll have a "wow" moment.  If you have them, Ultimate Ears tips are the best I've found by far.  If you just want a little more bass block the little trench on the top of the nozzle with some foam.  It also smooths out the treble.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's tyme for you to do some serious hoho diggin' meng. Since you gots those Chinese skittles/ connects. DEWITT!!!
> 
> ^ OH SCHIIT!!! HYPED!!!
> 
> Let me get 1st dibs on these $10 wonders if you ever decide to sell, cuz i ain't messin' with those Chinese forwarding services.


 
  
 You're in luck. Aliexpress has them. Search aliexpress to see if they have a cheaper link aside from this one.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-spelialized-type-circle-5-8mm-acme-in-ear-earphones/1588219293.html
  
 You'll pay slightly more than Taobao, but Aliexpress is like chinese ebay and has buyer protection.
  
  


jekostas said:


> Just do a little tip rolling, I promise you'll have a "wow" moment.  If you have them, Ultimate Ears tips are the best I've found by far.  If you just want a little more bass block the little trench on the top of the nozzle with some foam.  It also smooths out the treble.


 
  
 I got mine in today too. Trying to get some time with them now.
  
 Yep, the stock tips are meh... but I hear a lot of potential here. These S4 buds sound much better than $5 already.
  
 Right now there is a midrange / mid-high gap somewhere, and detail suffers, Only 10 min in though.
  
 Even though the S4 has been out for quite awhile, these are a nice find. They have a bigger budget bang than the Brainwavz Delta. I'm guessing they are so cheap to buy because they need to make millions of them.


----------



## nick n

I'm going to set the Samsungs up for a good pounding on the fullsized beast. See what happens.
  
 Please check in if anyone finds those blue things available easier here in North America sellers


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> Happy new year everybody.
> 
> Sf, check this video out from a Norwegian comedy show. This has to be your dream girl:
> 
> ...


 
 ehhh the hell did i just watched??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT PAPER BAG =/= SEXCEE CARDBOARD!!!
  
 Much better....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  
  


 ... keepin' ya' awake from your drunkeness is all. : P
  
  


bhazard said:


> You're in luck. Aliexpress has them. Search aliexpress to see if they have a cheaper link aside from this one.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kz-spelialized-type-circle-5-8mm-acme-in-ear-earphones/1588219293.html
> 
> You'll pay slightly more than Taobao, but Aliexpress is like chinese ebay and has buyer protection.


 
 Hmmm $20 for pistons or these??? Gonna wait for my LG QB2s to see what's up.
  
 Hope ya'll get your pistons in soon enough.


----------



## TwinQY

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm $20 for pistons or these??? Gonna wait for my LG QB2s to see what's up.
> Hope ya'll get your pistons in soon enough.


 
 These so you can pass them along to me and nick who obviously deserve them more. The Pistons look funny. Oh wait guess they'd be perfect for you then. Hmm....now I see your dilemma...


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> These so you can pass them along to me and nick who obviously deserve them more. The Pistons look funny. Oh wait guess they'd be perfect for you then. Hmm....now I see your dilemma...


 

 Your Mama' looks funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ehhh shouldn't YOU be passing those $10 ATH CKN70 lookalikes to Nick and I since you have DAT CHINESE CONNECTION??? You can get them for cheap unlike us that has to get them for $20 from a middle man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No dilemma here, GET ON DAT $10 CKN70 bootleg hustle boi!!! DEWITTT!!! Sell them in bags meng. 
  
 The piston golden ring design actually look pretty sexy, it is just that that bullet shape that makes me ears sore.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> Your Mama' looks funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Think you dug yourself into a grave there by making fun of my mama. NO BOOTLEG FOR YOU.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Think you dug yourself into a grave there by making fun of my mama. NO BOOTLEG FOR YOU.


 

 I meant funny in a GOOD kinda' way. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ahhh c'mon don't be a sour Twink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 say it ain't so... say it ain't so...


----------



## IEMagnet01

SF, I got the Pistons coming in, and I got the Samsung already. As soon as I get my hybrid in, and actually get some time with my BA-200, if neither can keep up, I'll send you the Samsung's or the Piston to try out.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> SF, I got the Pistons coming in, and I got the Samsung already. As soon as I get my hybrid in, and actually get some time with my BA-200, if neither can keep up, I'll send you the Samsung's or the Piston to try out.


 

 Oh for schitzzles, that might make for a ULTIMATE budget-hype showdown, welp of late anyways.... I gots the Deltas in, soon the LG QB2s, then maybe those el cheapo Sammies of yours as well as those Pistons. NICE!!! This actually gives me mo' incentive to cop those CKN70 lookalikes for $20 now. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the offer meng!!! Hope those pistons turns out to be as big of a sonic gem as those Sony MH1Cs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So far I've discovered that the black silicone tips that came with the JVC FXT90 are the most comfortable with the Samsung HS-330. Loses a bit of bass, but the comfort is there. Black double flange adds bass, but takes away comfort.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> H3 hands down.


 
 What has better vocals and bass quantity between M200 and DN100?


----------



## Grayson73

Congrats DS!  My favorite so far are the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, so I 'm not surprised at your review.  I will hopefully get the Carbo Doppio one day.  As you said, they definitely know how to tune headphones!


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> So far I've discovered that the black silicone tips that came with the JVC FXT90 are the most comfortable with the Samsung HS-330. Loses a bit of bass, but the comfort is there. Black double flange adds bass, but takes away comfort.


 
 i did that foam mod on the vent as suggested, and yes..MUCH BETTER. Bass is bigger and highs are a bit more tamed, and with the FXT90 tips...very nice budget boy.


----------



## IEMagnet01

These Samsung's now remind me of my *Sennheiser CX300 II* with the foam mod, but with *better balance* and *treble response*, but with that *menacing deep extended bass*. THANKS DUDE!


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Well it was really not much of a risk. The 3 earphones that I have heard or own from Zero Audio all are excellent. Every single one and it was kind of a no brainer to go for a higher end Zero Audio.. Whomever is at the helm of audio tweeking for their sound is a genius.. These guys simply know how to tune an earphone..I simply can't imagine how one would get a better sound out of 2 custom BA drivers in a smaller housing.




Congratulations D's! I knew we can expect greater things from Zero Audio and I'm really glad we're getting more impressions on them.


----------



## ericp10

M200 Grayson.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> M200 Grayson.



+1


----------



## IEMagnet01

The issue with the M200 is the p**s poor QC. For a IEM that's not very common, to have 4 different head'fiers and a customer on amazon have issues with the left and right LF driver going out on them and within days and weeks is a problem. Regardless of how awesome they sound, and yes they sound FANTASTIC! Reminds me of all the QC issues with the RE0, which turned off a ton of people and devalued their worth. KEF M200 is the same way. Great sound. Shoddy QC.


----------



## TwinQY

Someone should send the Nutman some FAD Heavens, or those ANYMODEs. Also using Molex drivers like the Zero Audio stuff. Guessing he might like those.


----------



## jekostas

iemagnet01 said:


> These Samsung's now remind me of my *Sennheiser CX300 II* with the foam mod, but with *better balance* and *treble response*, but with that *menacing deep extended bass*. THANKS DUDE!


 
  
 If you want the deep bass with even better treble extension, try triple flange tips.  Moxpad and MeElec both work.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ It's tyme for you to do some serious hoho diggin' meng. Since you gots those Chinese skittles/ connects. DEWITT!!!
> 
> ^ OH SCHIIT!!! HYPED!!!
> 
> Let me get 1st dibs on these $10 wonders if you ever decide to sell, cuz i ain't messin' with those Chinese forwarding services.


 
  
 I just might, because I will have two soon. KZ actually sent this Micro Ring CKN70 to me for free as a gift for getting these bad boys...
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.38.CECugH&id=36548970532
  
 CKM99 type clone for $12. Same materials in the housing and driver.


----------



## ericp10

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with the M200 is the p**s poor QC. For a IEM that's not very common, to have 4 different head'fiers and a customer on amazon have issues with the left and right LF driver going out on them and within days and weeks is a problem. Regardless of how awesome they sound, and yes they sound FANTASTIC! Reminds me of all the QC issues with the RE0, which turned off a ton of people and devalued their worth. KEF M200 is the same way. Great sound. Shoddy QC.




I know more than four people (counting myself) who haven't had a QC problem with the M200.


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> I know more than four people (counting myself) who haven't had a QC problem with the M200.


 
 QC wasn't the issue for me, the terrible ergonomics were.


----------



## IEMagnet01

QC was definitely the problem for me. I found a nice comfy fit, and was reveling in the fantastic sound when POOF!!! LF driver on the left ear went out...goodnight Gracie. KEF customer service was weak as well. So I'm moving on...


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> QC wasn't the issue for me, the terrible ergonomics were.


 

If you ever noticed, the M200 is shaped like a musical note. I'm fairly sure that was on purpose. Maybe next time they design a more compact IEM, where the LF drivers are actually sound?


----------



## mochill

Great new discoveries for all you guys...an iem that there are no review or info on...called ecci pr100mkii...im just mind blown with the performance of these and they cost about $20.


----------



## gikigill

http://www.head-fi.org/t/476327/review-ecci-pr100-and-pr200-cyclones-fresh-start


----------



## Dsnuts

d marc0 said:


> Congratulations D's! I knew we can expect greater things from Zero Audio and I'm really glad we're getting more impressions on them.


 
  
 Thanks d marc0. Everyone have a great new years and hope everyone has the best 2014..
  
 Yes the dippios sound tuning is meticulous and shows clearly why these are ZAs new flagship model... Zero Audio has yet to make a bad sounding earphone.. I wouldn't be  surprised if these rank up there with some of the highest regarded dual bas in the industry...Very happy with the purchase a great way to start the new year!.


----------



## IEMagnet01

gikigill said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/476327/review-ecci-pr100-and-pr200-cyclones-fresh-start


 
 that's a review for the mark I versions. The ones he's talking about are mark II, which also includes the ECCI PR300. Hmm...


----------



## kahaluu

mochill said:


> Great new discoveries for all you guys...an iem that there are no review or info on...called ecci pr100mkii...im just mind blown with the performance of these and they cost about $20.


 
 mochill, did you purchase these from bigbargainonline?


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> Thanks d marc0. Everyone have a great new years and hope everyone has the best 2014..
> 
> Yes the dippios sound tuning is meticulous and shows clearly why these are ZAs new flagship model... Zero Audio has yet to make a bad sounding earphone.. I wouldn't be  surprised if these rank up there with some of the highest regarded dual bas in the industry...Very happy with the purchase a great way to start the new year!.


 
 How do they compare to the *FA DBA02*, *TDK BA-200*, AND *PHONAK PFE232*? Arguably the highest regarded dual BA IEMS.


----------



## nick n

mochill said:


> Great new discoveries for all you guys...an iem that there are no review or info on...called ecci pr100mkii...im just mind blown with the performance of these and they cost about $20.


 

 ClieOs or Joker had something on those, maybe the first version
 ooops i see that posted a couple above srry.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Discover this! 







Sent from my baked potato


----------



## nick n

*"Sent from my baked potato"*
  
 with sour cream and chives I hope. Or Natto if that's where you brought it in from. Gonna be good either way.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with the M200 is the p**s poor QC. For a IEM that's not very common, to have 4 different head'fiers and a customer on amazon have issues with the left and right LF driver going out on them and within days and weeks is a problem. Regardless of how awesome they sound, and yes they sound FANTASTIC! Reminds me of all the QC issues with the RE0, which turned off a ton of people and devalued their worth. KEF M200 is the same way. Great sound. Shoddy QC.







ericp10 said:


> I know more than four people (counting myself) who haven't had a QC problem with the M200.




+1


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Happy New Year guys! I just came back from a ~20 hour party at a friend's house, and I am beat. I guess I'm late for the midnight greeting, so oh well...


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Thanks d marc0. Everyone have a great new years and hope everyone has the best 2014..
> 
> Yes the dippios sound tuning is meticulous and shows clearly why these are ZAs new flagship model... Zero Audio has yet to make a bad sounding earphone.. I wouldn't be  surprised if these rank up there with some of the highest regarded dual bas in the industry...Very happy with the purchase a great way to start the new year!.


 
  
  
 Hey Ds. I've got a favor to ask you:
  
 Could you please compare this to XB90EX? I know, they might be quite opposite, but I'm liking the texured deep mids in XB90EX and if the Doppios are better in this regard, I'm intrigued. I've always wanted to hear a good double BA iem and this is shaping up to be a great variant. maybe the crazy subbass I also like in my XB90EX will be missed, but tying out something different is always interesting.
  
  
 oh and one more: how's the build quality compared to theXB90EX? I'm mainly worried about cables. are they thick? do they seem durable like sonys?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nick n said:


> *"Sent from my baked potato"*
> 
> with sour cream and chives I hope. Or Natto if that's where you brought it in from. Gonna be good either way.




Mmm... sour cream and chives, that's my fav flavour of Pringles. 

However I like my baked potato with Branston baked beans and lots of cheese. 

Happy New Year everyone!! Best wishes go out to all of the Head-Fi community.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> +1


 
 -1


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ehhh the hell did i just watched??? :blink:
> 
> LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT PAPER BAG =/= SEXCEE CARDBOARD!!!
> 
> Much better....




Sorry about that, I don't know what the hell happened 

I've got my hands on a pair of the Samsung's and they're truly a discovery!


----------



## mochill

I got them from bigbargineonline...yes they are impressive in all frequency response and none are lacking and they have soundstage to boot


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> Sorry about that, I don't know what the hell happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just got finished listening to Metallica's Kill Em All with the Samsung's, with the mod, and WOW!!! They crank and with nice soundstage too.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Sorry about that, I don't know what the hell happened
> 
> I've got my hands on a pair of the Samsung's and they're truly a discovery!




Peter, 

Do you have the link to buy this Samsung iems.?

Thanks.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Thanks d marc0. Everyone have a great new years and hope everyone has the best 2014..
> 
> Yes the dippios sound tuning is meticulous and shows clearly why these are ZAs new flagship model... Zero Audio has yet to make a bad sounding earphone.. I wouldn't be  surprised if these rank up there with some of the highest regarded dual bas in the industry...Very happy with the purchase a great way to start the new year!.




Congrats mate! 

I was planning on trying them, as with the Dunu DN-1000 but since my girlfriend has taken control of my wallet it's getting harder and harder to justify the earphone purchases to her lol

I was lucky to get the new JVC HA-S680 without too much arguing lol


----------



## PeterParker

sofastreamer said:


> yesterday i got the new philips shl3300 and i am not sure yet, but maybe i found a succesor to my s500. these are just awesome. deep soundstage, very good detail and as fast as cnt. man and that bass digs deep. its not bloated at all, but sub bass is rattling my bones. i tested a lot 300 $ phones, and until no i would say, these cheapo philips blow them out of the water. they fold up nicely and although the cups are large in diamater these are on ear, but with new breathable pads, that are super comfortable even in the sun and do a strong job on isolation. definetly keepers. everyone should test them!
> http://www.philips-shop.co.uk/store/catalog/headphones/ear-bud/dj-monitor-style-black/productdetail/SHL3300_00_GB_SHOPPUB/GB/en


 

 I recently purchased the Philips SHL3300 and am in agreement that these are phenomenal headphones, especially at their price point. To bring more attention to these headphones, I have created a dedicated thread for them and review in the Head Gear section.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Peter,
> 
> Do you have the link to buy this Samsung iems.?
> 
> Thanks.




Sorry, I didn't buy them. I got them from a friend who got them with his phone and had no interest in them.

There were a link posted a few days in this thread so maybe someone who remember where to buy them can enlighten us, I am seriously considering picking up one more pair.


----------



## Zelda

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks like a straight ATH CKN rip off, maybe it is a CKN50s OEM??? Would be CRAZY sweet if it was a CKN70 OEM. LMAO
> 
> Sweet discovery meng, diggin' their look/ blue cable as well.
> 
> ...


 
 if they dont have the CKN cable we're all good


----------



## Dsnuts

nihontoman said:


> Hey Ds. I've got a favor to ask you:
> 
> Could you please compare this to XB90EX? I know, they might be quite opposite, but I'm liking the texured deep mids in XB90EX and if the Doppios are better in this regard, I'm intrigued. I've always wanted to hear a good double BA iem and this is shaping up to be a great variant. maybe the crazy subbass I also like in my XB90EX will be missed, but tying out something different is always interesting.
> 
> ...


 

 The build quality and looks of the Doppio is minimal..These unfortunately have thin wires but high quality OFC all the way around. Build is solid enough but not as good as the XBs.  Sound quality wise these are on another level.. Sub bass wise of course the XB90s will have that but these do have the more accurate tonal, even extended treble, precision and imagery the XB90s need for them to be a higher end sound.. Now here is where I would say the H3 would probably be what your looking for even though those are much more expensive. The idea behind the H3 is that they do have that big 16mm dynamic driver for the bass with dual BAs for the mids and highs. 
  
 If you want to try something completely different and or don't have the money for something like a H3. Then by all means go get yourself a doppio...It will introduce you to a higher level of sound quality.. It isn't like you can't use your XB90s for your bass fix...


----------



## peter123

I've got a question:
Some days ago I read someone mentioning modding the Gratitude's by removing the filters. If my memory don't let me down it was one frequent writer in this thread who mentioned it but I can't remember who. The thing is I would like to try this and would like some advice on how to remove the filters without ruining these lovely IEM's. Any body find this familiar or know how to do it I would really appreciate some advice.


----------



## mochill

Take a paper clip ,poke hole in filter not too hard and remove them and walls ....filter modded gratitudes


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Take a paper clip ,poke hole in filter not too hard and remove them and *walls* ....filter modded gratitudes


 
 Did you mean voila there?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I use a needle, btw. A sharper point than a paper clip is easier to poke through and also possibly salvage the screen/filter if possible with minimal damage.
  
 Though, you never really described the change in the Gratitude signature though. I'm assuming a bit clearer and maybe quicker with some less bass. Possible separation and/or stage improvement? No negative peaks?


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> The build quality and looks of the Doppio is minimal..These unfortunately have thin wires but high quality OFC all the way around. Build is solid enough but not as good as the XBs.  Sound quality wise these are on another level.. Sub bass wise of course the XB90s will have that but these do have the more accurate tonal, even extended treble, precision and imagery the XB90s need for them to be a higher end sound.. Now here is where I would say the H3 would probably be what your looking for even though those are much more expensive. The idea behind the H3 is that they do have that big 16mm dynamic driver for the bass with dual BAs for the mids and highs.
> 
> If you want to try something completely different and or don't have the money for something like a H3. Then by all means go get yourself a doppio...It will introduce you to a higher level of sound quality.. It isn't like you can't use your XB90s for your bass fix...


 
  
  
 thanks for the reply. I was kinda set on getting IM70 but these also seem very good (also the interest in trying BA) but if these are "less" in build quality, it becomes quite difficult to choose


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but less don't mean they are gonna snap in half every time you throw them in your ears.. Sonys have a strong noodle cord on them but these don't. You just can't be throwing these around..I doubt your gonna treat a $200 earphone like you would a $10 one..
  
 I have no reason to believe the doppios will not last a long time. Sure they could have made these more heavier duty and such but I will gladly take them as they are.  The IM70 should be a nice earphone to consider as well.. You have to make a decision and just go for it. Worse case scenario you can sell it off if it don't meet your expectations or return them if you get it from a vendor that allows it.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. If you take good care of your earphones and don't abuse them, build quality shouldn't be to much of a concern.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, I know, I should choose, but with limited funds and many choices, making a decision is hard as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I might go for im70 and save up for doppio or any other BA iem that will be interesting...


----------



## kahaluu

IMO, the IM70's are a good choice considering the price. Good value.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> I just might, because I will have two soon. KZ actually sent this Micro Ring CKN70 to me for free as a gift for getting these bad boys...
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.38.CECugH&id=36548970532
> 
> CKM99 type clone for $12. Same materials in the housing and driver.


 
 Oh seaweeeeeeet!!! Hook it up bro!!! You got my $10 right now. : P
  
 Just tell me when you want it. 
  
 Congrats on the freebie.
  


nick n said:


> *"Sent from my baked potato"*
> 
> with sour cream and chives I hope. Or Natto if that's where you brought it in from. Gonna be good either way.


 
  
 +
   


lifted andreas said:


> Mmm... sour cream and chives, that's my fav flavour of Pringles.
> 
> However I like my baked potato with Branston baked beans and lots of cheese.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! Best wishes go out to all of the Head-Fi community.


 

 ^ What you fools don't use any of dat holy bacon!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's just wrong in SOOO many levels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Happy New Year guys! I just came back from a *~20 hour party* at a friend's house, and I am beat. I guess I'm late for the midnight greeting, so oh well...


 
  
 My GOD!!! Nuff said.....
  
..... LIKE US YOU!!!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  


peter123 said:


> *Sorry about that, I don't know what the hell happened*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ It's ok, we are all sinners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great to hear, might be able to get a set from a friend as well since he has the S4 as well. Hmmm.....
  


zelda said:


> if they dont have the CKN cable we're all good


 
 ^ Yeppp hope the cable is Y-cord and is less rubbery/ springy than the ATH CNKs, but if it is the same i don't mind since it's for $10!!! LoL


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 1ofamillion said:
> ...


 
  
 Good info in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/605183/high-volume-on-the-amp-and-low-volume-on-the-audio-player-or-vice-versa
  
 Question and a reasonable sounding answer....
  


fernito said:


> Hey there.
> 
> Well, this is the question: supposing I have both a very good quality amp and music player, which one of the three following is the recommended?
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


mikeaj said:


> If your source and amp are truly of high (or reasonable) quality, you do (a).  Some poorer sources have issues at max volume, and some amps will clip some inputs that are too high in amplitude, so in practice it is a safer bet to set the volume to 80% or something else, as others have described.
> 
> Lowering volume on the source means reducing the SNR.  The music becomes more noisy, relative to how loud the music is.  Thus you want to avoid lowering the volume on the source as much as possible, unless this creates issues.
> 
> The exception to the rule is if you're using exceptionally sensitive headphones, generally some models of IEMs.  Most amps, particularly those that aren't that expensive, use a dual potentiometer for analog volume control.  That's the volume control knob.  Because of the way those work in these circuits, at the bottom range of the volume control, the left and right channels may no longer be matched very closely in volume.  If the source is near max volume, with particularly sensitive IEMs, you may need to turn the amp down really low, into this region where the left and right channels are annoyingly not quite the same volume.  Also this means that it's easily possible to accidentally turn up the volume a lot and blast your ears off.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> The build quality and looks of the Doppio is minimal..These unfortunately have thin wires but high quality OFC all the way around. Build is solid enough but not as good as the XBs.  Sound quality wise these are on another level.. Sub bass wise of course the XB90s will have that but these do have the more accurate tonal, even extended treble, precision and imagery the XB90s need for them to be a higher end sound.. Now here is where I would say the H3 would probably be what your looking for even though those are much more expensive. *The idea behind the H3 is that they do have that big 16mm dynamic driver for the bass with dual BAs for the mids and highs. *
> 
> If you want to try something completely different and or don't have the money for something like a H3. Then by all means go get yourself a doppio...It will introduce you to a higher level of sound quality.. It isn't like you can't use your XB90s for your bass fix...


 
  
 Hey Ds, just wanted to point out this about the H3 drivers (from ericp10):
  
 16 mm dynamic driver = Woofer
 1 BA = Full Range 
 1 Ba = HD Super Tweeter
  
 Also as shown here: http://www.sony-asia.com/product/xba-h3#bass


----------



## 1ofamillion

waynes world said:


> Good info in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/605183/high-volume-on-the-amp-and-low-volume-on-the-audio-player-or-vice-versa
> 
> Question and a reasonable sounding answer....


 
  
 Okay cool, I'll look into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Current set up: FiiO E12 + Zune 120 + Yamaha HPH-200. Mmmmmmm gurl
  

 Be jealous of my professional photography skills, yo (sarcasm of course haha).


----------



## blupblup

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea better treble end. Way better mids and not to mention these are supremely easy to throw in your ears.. No comfort issues what so ever.
> 
> You know I forgot to add. There is richness I have yet to hear in a BA phone. I think that is what is surprising to the sound. Not only accurate but the sound has a richness, smoothness,.. 12 Ohm sensitivity so very easy to drive.. I am extremely happy with these earphones. I couldn't ask for more for the money to be honest.
> 
> I will add to my impressions the more I get used to these. These are making all my other earphones sound somewhat lacking. lol.


 
  
  
  
 Which earphones are you talking about?


----------



## 1ofamillion

blupblup said:


> Which earphones are you talking about?


 
  
 I'm pretty sure he is talking about the Zero Audio Doppios.


----------



## IEMagnet01

These holidays are keeping me from my OM Audio Hybrids and my TDK BA-200. I want my IEMs!! ;p


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> These holidays are keeping me from my OM Audio Hybrids and my TDK BA-200. I want my IEMs!! ;p


 
 Yeah, and a high quality, accurate Dynamic/BA hybrid near $150 is exactly what I'm looking for, so get on it. lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Yeah, and a high quality, accurate Dynamic/BA hybrid near $150 is exactly what I'm looking for, so get on it. lol


 
 Oh I'll definitely be giving a thorough write up soon after I get them. I've got high hopes for these hybrids.


----------



## Gee Simpson

nihontoman said:


> yeah, I know, I should choose, but with limited funds and many choices, making a decision is hard as hell
> 
> I might go for im70 and save up for doppio or any other BA iem that will be interesting...




Same here man, every purchase decision I make is quite an important one due to my strict restrictions lol, I just can't justify paying over £100 ($165) for a pair of earphones so that is my limit. 

So I need help choosing between the Gratitudes, IM70 and MA750. I'm looking for an upgrade on my CKN70's.


----------



## IEMagnet01

gee simpson said:


> Same here man, every purchase decision I make is quite an important one due to my strict restrictions lol, I just can't justify paying over £100 ($165) for a pair of earphones so that is my limit.
> 
> So I need help choosing between the Gratitudes, IM70 and MA750. I'm looking for an upgrade on my CKN70's.


 
 well let me tell you the Gratitudes aren't much of an upgrade. The IM70 would be i'm sure. Heard a lot of good things about the MA750.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Yeah I think it's between the IM70 and the MA750. Really not sure which one to get out of the two. Anyone heard both that could help me?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm stoked. My *OM Audio InEarPeace* hybrids arrive tomorrow. I've got so much hope for these. I also pick up my *TDK BA-200* as well. Will be a nice comparison, as well as the *UE TF10* and *KEF M200*. Only outstanding IEM's I'm left waiting for are my *Piston 2.0*. I don't expect those for awhile, since they are coming from Singapore.


----------



## IEMagnet01

*Sony XBA H3* or *KEF M200*?


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> *Sony XBA H3* or *KEF M200*?


 
  
 Could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> Could you be a bit more specific?


 
 Which do people think would be the best be all end all universal multi-driver IEM of the two?


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> Which do people think would be the best be all end all universal multi-driver IEM of the two?


 
 and can the *DUNU DN-1000* be included in this conversation as well?


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> The best male jazz singer out there today, and this simply sounds marvelous through the H3.




http://www.npr.org/2014/01/01/258890035/athlete-turned-jazz-musician-gregory-porter-on-his-influences

Happened to hear this on All Things Considered, thought it might be an interesting piece for fans of Porter. He talks about Nat Cole a lot in the interview, I do hear the jazz/Cole influence, but just as much classic soul, not just Marvin Gaye, but "rougher" voices, Lou Rawls, James Carr, maybe some Wicked Picket, and definitely church, Amen!!

(you want to hear someone who REALLY lives in Nat Cole's space, John Pizzarelli has made his career out of Cole's stuff...more fun, in some ways, but doesn't have the heart grabbing pipes of King Cole...)

Not a bad bunch of influences, imo, every artist has them (Bird channeled Prez, for instance), it's what you do to process them into your own thing that make you the child "that's got his own"…
Happy New Year again, keep the jazz flame burnin', man!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> My GOD!!! Nuff said.....
> 
> ..... LIKE US YOU!!!


 
    Nobody knows why we had it on for that long, but the day I came home I slept for 12 hours. *Straight.*


----------



## IEMagnet01

So *sfwalcer*, private message me and we'll set up a send out of the *Samsung HS-330* dual dynamic IEM. It's just not my cup of tea. Maybe you'll like them a bit more than the *Brainwavz Delta*, those other IEM's that wished to reach beyond their *$20.00* price tag and failed to even outreach the *JVC FX40*?


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> Which do people think would be the best be all end all universal multi-driver IEM of the two?




You have the Havi B3 pro on the way too right? I enjoy it more than the M200 when I had it. I enjoy it more than the RE-400, R50, and Gratitude too.

I have a feeling that nothing can touch it unless I spend over $200. The INEARPIECE might be the only one that has a chance.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> So *sfwalcer*, private message me and we'll set up a send out of the *Samsung HS-330* dual dynamic IEM. It's just not my cup of tea. Maybe you'll like them a bit more than the *Brainwavz Delta*, those other IEM's that wished to reach beyond their *$20.00* price tag and failed to even outreach the *JVC FX40*?


 

 Hmmm maybe it's best for you to get the pistons in as well and see how you like them 1st. No rush cuz i still haven't gotten my LG QB2s in yet so.....
  
 I'll give you a PM when the tyme is right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks again!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> You have the Havi B3 pro on the way too right? I enjoy it more than the M200 when I had it. I enjoy it more than the RE-400, R50, and Gratitude too.
> 
> I have a feeling that nothing can touch it unless I spend over $200. The INEARPIECE might be the only one that has a chance.


 

 Oh WOW those are really THAT good for ya'??? Did you lose it somewhere, or did something happen to them???
  
 Too bad they look kinda funky. LoL


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Nobody knows why we had it on for that long, but the day I came home I slept for 12 hours. *Straight.*


 

 LoL you make it sound like sleeping for 12 hrs straight is like a world record or something. Isn't it best to get like 10hrs sleep or 7hrs minimum???


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> You have the Havi B3 pro on the way too right? I enjoy it more than the M200 when I had it. I enjoy it more than the RE-400, R50, and Gratitude too.
> 
> I have a feeling that nothing can touch it unless I spend over $200. The INEARPIECE might be the only one that has a chance.


 
 I have those high hopes for the INEARPEACE. They will be here today in the afternoon. I'll be putting them to the test eight after, and reporting right after that. 
  
 I cancelled the HAVI B3 because I just didn't get a good feeling from aliexpress..just had my spider sense tingling and so I decided to pull back..plus the INEARPEACE was now on the way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm maybe it's best for you to get the pistons in as well and see how you like them 1st. No rush cuz i still haven't gotten my LG QB2s in yet so.....
> 
> I'll give you a PM when the tyme is right.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't expect the Piston in for awhile. The offer to send out the *Samsung HS-330* still stands of you want? I won't be using them with the *OM Audio* and *TDK BA-200* making their way to my porch today. 
  
 Charlie


----------



## spurxiii

iemagnet01 said:


> *$5.00 Dual Dynamic Driver Samsung HS-330.*


Is that the one that comes with the GS4? When I got my GS4 I immediately tossed them in the drawer. Might take them out and have a listen.


----------



## IEMagnet01

spurxiii said:


> Is that the one that comes with the GS4? When I got my GS4 I immediately tossed them in the drawer. Might take them out and have a listen.


 
 Yes sir. Those are the ones.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> You have the Havi B3 pro on the way too right? I enjoy it more than the M200 when I had it. I enjoy it more than the RE-400, R50, and Gratitude too.
> 
> I have a feeling that nothing can touch it unless I spend over $200. The INEARPIECE might be the only one that has a chance.


 
 Since I just sold my *UE TF10*'s, I have the monetary clout to get any of the IEM's I mentioned, but I'm going to wait and see the outcome of my *OM Audio InEarPeace* to make any definitive purchases?


----------



## spurxiii

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes sir. Those are the ones.


 
 I just pulled them out and tried a few tips and had a little bit of a listen from the GS4 and my portable setup. Sounds like crap out of the GS4 but it sounds half decent out of my DX50-PB2 combo. Very uncomfortable and really hard to get a good seal. The body actually prohibits you from pushing it in far enough. There's hardly any sub-bass, the mids and treble are clear enough but it sounds like it wants to blast my ear off most of the time, its sounds very fatiguing. I guess its not too bad for a part of the package phone, but its not my cup of tea either. I'll pass and put it back in the drawer now.


----------



## IEMagnet01

spurxiii said:


> I just pulled them out and tried a few tips and had a little bit of a listen from the GS4 and my portable setup. Sounds like crap out of the GS4 but it sounds half decent out of my DX50-PB2 combo. Very uncomfortable and really hard to get a good seal. The body actually prohibits you from pushing it in far enough. There's hardly any sub-bass, the mids and treble are clear enough but it sounds like it wants to blast my ear off most of the time, its sounds very fatiguing. I guess its not too bad for a part of the package phone, but its not my cup of tea either. I'll pass and put it back in the drawer now.


 
 You just described EXACTLY every issue I had with them. I mean spot on! Someone suggested I do a mod on the vent port on the nozzle, and this worked. Brings up the bass, and levels out the treble. I also put Comply tips on them, so they are not bad...just very uncomfortable overall, and they need an amp for sure.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm maybe it's best for you to get the pistons in as well and see how you like them 1st. No rush cuz i still haven't gotten my LG QB2s in yet so.....
> 
> I'll give you a PM when the tyme is right.
> 
> ...


 
 I bought the *Quadbeat 2'*s for my daughter for Christmas, and she loves them. They have amazing soundstage, spacial imaging, and transparency for a budget dynamic driver. Truth be told, I tried them out and burned them in before I gave them to her, and well, I wanted to keep them for myself lol Glad I gave them up haha She really does love them.


----------



## nihontoman

gee simpson said:


> Same here man, every purchase decision I make is quite an important one due to my strict restrictions lol, I just can't justify paying over £100 ($165) for a pair of earphones so that is my limit.
> 
> So I need help choosing between the Gratitudes, IM70 and MA750. I'm looking for an upgrade on my CKN70's.


 

 I've also considered the ma750 but it seems like sound wise the IM70 is better. (from the impressions I've read here)


----------



## quartertone

I have the IM50 and it's great - but it already has quite strong bass, and the IM70 supposedly has more, so take into account that it's pretty bassy.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> Which do people think would be the best be all end all universal multi-driver IEM of the two?


 
  
  


iemagnet01 said:


> and can the *DUNU DN-1000* be included in this conversation as well?


 
  
 Well thats a very general question.
  
 Personally I'd say the DUNU, but again it depends on your preferences of sound signature and fit.


----------



## IEMagnet01

lifted andreas said:


> Well thats a very general question.
> 
> Personally I'd say the DUNU, but again it depends on your preferences of sound signature and fit.


 
 don't you know it. Fit has killed many an IEM for me, and forced me to sell.


----------



## gikigill

Just revisIted the Gratitudes and must say they are the best $60 ever spent, even moreso than the JVC S500.


----------



## IEMagnet01

What about the *Astrotec AX-60*? Anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> don't you know it. Fit has killed many an IEM for me, and forced me to sell.


 
  
 Yeah having a bad fit on very good IEMs is the worst buzz kill ever!
  
 Still to this day I have to say though that the best fit I've ever got from an IEM was with my long gone Yamaha EPH-100. May they rest in peace.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> What about the *Astrotec AX-60*? Anyone have experience with this one?


 
 There are two threads about it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> There are two threads about it.


 
  
 Hey dude, have your DUNUs been sent out yet??
  
 Apparently MP4Nation have had them out of stock for a while. Been no word on shipping and my order still says Processing.


----------



## IEMagnet01

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah having a bad fit on very good IEMs is the worst buzz kill ever!
> 
> Still to this day I have to say though that the best fit I've ever got from an IEM was with my long gone Yamaha EPH-100. May they rest in peace.


 
 The Yamaha's are indeed a great IEM with a comfy fit. Unfortunately I sold them along with a couple other IEM's to gather the money for my Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, and they ended up not fitting me, so my fiance uses them instead.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> The Yamaha's are indeed a great IEM with a comfy fit. Unfortunately I sold them along with a couple other IEM's to gather the money for my Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, and they ended up not fitting me, so my fiance uses them instead.


 
  
 Ah right, so you basically did the same thing as me.
  
 I was looking at the Trumpets the same time I found the Yams. They look like they provide a similar comfy fit but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## IEMagnet01

lifted andreas said:


> Ah right, so you basically did the same thing as me.
> 
> I was looking at the Trumpets the same time I found the Yams. They look like they provide a similar comfy fit but I guess I was wrong.


 
 No Sir. Both use similar microdrivers, but the nozzle is ever so slightly larger on the Yamaha's, with better tips, and this makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in fit and comfort and snugness. My fiance's tiny ears though, the Trumpets sit perfectly in her ears. She loves them and regularly taunts me by saying it's an incredible sound i'm missing lol


----------



## quartertone

lifted andreas said:


> quartertone said:
> 
> 
> > There are two threads about it.
> ...


 
  
 Yup, they're in the country and should arrive today or tomorrow. Took a long time for delivery to begin though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> No Sir. Both use similar microdrivers, but the nozzle is ever so slightly larger on the Yamaha's, with better tips, and this makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in fit and comfort and snugness. My fiance's tiny ears though, the Trumpets sit perfectly in her ears. She loves them and regularly taunts me by saying it's an incredible sound i'm missing lol


 
  
 Ah wow, ok that sounds promising.
  
 On the contrast my girlfriend is happy with the cheapest ear-buds she can get.
  
 She's even happy to keep using the stock Apple ear-buds instead of the Delta's I got her for Xmas. Dont even get me started lol
  
  


quartertone said:


> Yup, they're in the country and should arrive today or tomorrow. Took a long time for delivery to begin though.


 
  
 Nice one mate!
  
 I'll be keeping my eye out for your impressions since mine havent even been sent out yet for some reason. Might chase it up with MP4Nation.
  
 Kinda interested to know if you'll get the Chinese or the International version.


----------



## quartertone

Well, they just arrived... 14 pairs of tips including the ones already on them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

quartertone said:


> Well, they just arrived... 14 pairs of tips including the ones already on them.


 
  
 Wow, thats quick! Congrats mate, when did you get the shipped notification?
  
 Cannot wait for your impressions, especially on how they sound with Trance out of the box. I'll be looking out for them in the DUNU thread.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

gee simpson said:


> Yeah I think it's between the IM70 and the MA750. Really not sure which one to get out of the two. Anyone heard both that could help me?




I have them both and I like them both IMO they have similar bass quantity and quality wise, not too much different here, mid on MA750 is recessed compared to IM70 you can hear big different here, treble on MA750 is extended a bit better but not much.


----------



## Mackem

If Dsnuts has good things to say about the Carbo Doppio bass I'm buying them. I'm not a basshead but same sort of levels as the Bassos would be ideal.


----------



## IEMagnet01

*Sweet Helium of the Gods! *i just got my *OM Audio InEarPeace* hybrids, and though I'm still early in the listening process, so I'm withholding in depth impressions until I feel the LF driver has burned in sufficiently, I will say this..This is a hybrid *DONE RIGHT!* This is a hybrid with lively mids (not sucked out and dry). This is a hybrid that reminds me _*A LOT*_ of a more refined *JVC FXT90*. If there was one IEM I could match this with early in the process, it would be the *FXT90*. The synergize very well with my *Sony NWZ E-475*, but really open up and show their magic when plugged into my* iPod Touch*. 
  
 So far they definitely reach well *beyond* their $150.00 asking price. 
  
 More to come...


----------



## Vain III

Incoming Hype Train, All Aboard, All Aboard.


----------



## Dsnuts

mackem said:


> If Dsnuts has good things to say about the Carbo Doppio bass I'm buying them. I'm not a basshead but same sort of levels as the Bassos would be ideal.


 

 I PMed you about the bass on the Doppios but I am gonna say these do not have the bass levels of the Bassos. After all those are called bassos for a reason..To my recollection I do believe the Bassos are the only real bass emphasized in ears Zero Audio makes. The other in ears all does bass very well but it is the bassos that have that low end fulness and warmth to the sound because of the low end emphasis.
  
 What the Doppios have are more geared toward your high end listeners. These kinda remind me of the Alpha Dog sound.. Very similar in approach and tonality.. Similar type of tuning with that imagery where neutrality and detail is at the fore front of the sound tuning.
  
 Most of my in ears have bass in one form or another and to me I am happy to get a neutrally tuned dual BA that does what BAs do so well on these in ears. There is not a detail or a sound effect from a recording these in ears will not pick up including the bass/ sub bass. But the way the bass is integrated is a part of the whole picture and does not stick out as the main attraction there for.. Lower mids to the upper mids have an open clarity to the sound that is unmatched on these in ears..Every form of treble notes comes out with a sheen, depth and a quality seldom heard on any earphone for that matter as well. These are the strengths of the Doppio.  Both the S2 and the MA750s have more bass emphasis over the Doppios both being dynamics... So for guys wanting/needing that bass these will not be a good options for you..
  
 With this being said. Guys that value vocal and instrument performance.. These in ears are every bit as transparent as the much praised full sized Alpha Dogs I was listening to at Can Jam, Of course that is just my opinion. Lol. .Rock, pop,Jazz, Classical, Vocal, Blues, Sweeping orchestral scores sound like how they were meant to be heard with these in ears. Using my X3 the bass is much fuller as the sound signature of the X3 has the bass over the DX50 and therefor is a great match for the Doppios.


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> I PMed you about the bass on the Doppios but I am gonna say these do not have the bass levels of the Bassos. After all those are called bassos for a reason..To my recollection I do believe the Bassos are the only real bass emphasized in ears Zero Audio makes. The other in ears all does bass very well but it is the bassos that have that low end fulness and warmth to the sound because of the low end emphasis.
> 
> What the Doppios have are more geared toward your high end listeners. These kinda remind me of the Alpha Dog sound.. Very similar in approach and tonality.. Similar type of tuning with that imagery where neutrality and detail is at the fore front of the sound tuning.
> 
> ...


 
 Would you say they are a better *TDK BA-200*?? similar in performance and bass response?


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> I PMed you about the bass on the Doppios but I am gonna say these do not have the bass levels of the Bassos. After all those are called bassos for a reason..To my recollection I do believe the Bassos are the only real bass emphasized in ears Zero Audio makes. The other in ears all does bass very well but it is the bassos that have that low end fulness and warmth to the sound because of the low end emphasis.
> 
> What the Doppios have are more geared toward your high end listeners. These kinda remind me of the Alpha Dog sound.. Very similar in approach and tonality.. Similar type of tuning with that imagery where neutrality and detail is at the fore front of the sound tuning.
> 
> ...


 
 I want something that can be worn straight down comfortably and has similar bass levels but is better treble and mids wise for female vocals and instruments in my beloved K-Pop.


----------



## Vain III

iemagnet01 said:


> Would you say they are a better *TDK BA-200*?? similar in performance and bass response?




 You cheater, you. I want more juicy details on the OM. Don't get caught up in the other hype right this moment


----------



## IEMagnet01

vain iii said:


> Incoming Hype Train, All Aboard, All Aboard.


 
 interesting how you didn't hype train DsNuts and his enthusiasm for the Dippios? Yeah. The *OM Audio InEarPeace* are _*THAT GOOD*_. As I'm sure as hell so are the *Zero Audio Dippios*?


----------



## IEMagnet01

The OM Audio has beautiful timbre in the treble region. Again reminds me of the FXT90.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'd like to thank all the_ friendly and kind headfi'ers_ who sent me private messages and advised me on the forum in steering me towards the *Dunu DN-1000* over the *Sony H3* and *Astrotec AX-60*. Sold my *UE TF10*, and with the savings, I was also able to pick up the *Audio Technica IM70* as well, for the same price as it would have cost for either the H3 or AX-60. Since most of you told me the technical jump wasn't so high from the Dunu to either the other more expensive choices, then it made sense to go with the Dunu. Looking forward to getting both of them in, and seeing for myself what the fuss is all about?


----------



## Dsnuts

Female vocals on the doppios will make the hairs on the back of your head stand on end. Lol..These have a touch above neutral levels of mid bass and does not drop off in the sub bass it is just that they aren't emphasized the average 6dbs plus of bass like most consumer earphones. and I also noticed these take to EQing real well too. A bit of bass boost from the X3 or whatever your using as a source and it adds to the low end real well. Kpop is not my thang but there is no reason why these won't sound great with Kpop..
  
 @iemMagnet. Never owned the BA-200s so I can't say..


----------



## IEMagnet01

Listening to *Robert Plant - Big Log* with my *OM Audio InEarPeace*, and this is the best I've ever heard it. So clear and natural. More natural and clear than the *UE TF10*, and slightly more transparent than the *M200, *with slightly less bass*. *


----------



## Mackem

But regarding this:
  
*I want something that can be worn straight down comfortably and has similar bass levels but is better treble and mids wise for female vocals and instruments in my beloved K-Pop.*
  
 I'm all ears (No pun intended)


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the best thing you can do is find out if there are some members or a shop near you where you can go hear stuff for yourself.. It is like clock work with you. No offense but I wish I can count how many times I have read where you want an upgrade to the Bassos..I am certain every single member that reads this thread knows this already.
  
 Just buy some in ears and try them out if they aren't to your liking you can sell them or send them back..Maybe, just maybe.. You will find your upgrade..
  
 That being said...Don't be afraid to try a higher quality in ear like a Doppio. .They are straight down by the way and are fairly light so those meet your needs there. I am listening to them now on my media laptop using my Meridian Explorer. Hearing this tune with these in ears..Dang
  
 Vittorio Grigolo..Your male vocals for the evening.
 
  
 This tune


----------



## Gee Simpson

nihontoman said:


> I've also considered the ma750 but it seems like sound wise the IM70 is better. (from the impressions I've read here)







hairyheadmara said:


> I have them both and I like them both IMO they have similar bass quantity and quality wise, not too much different here, mid on MA750 is recessed compared to IM70 you can hear big different here, treble on MA750 is extended a bit better but not much.




Yeah it seems as if this is the general opinion regarding those two, thanks guys. I just like the MA750's due to their build quality and with them being available in the UK as I got stung the last time when I ordered the CKN70's, I got charged £23 for customs to release them. What is the isolation like on the IM70? Are they definitely an upgrade on the CKN70's yeah?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

gee simpson said:


> Yeah it seems as if this is the general opinion regarding those two, thanks guys. I just like the MA750's due to their build quality and with them being available in the UK as I got stung the last time when I ordered the CKN70's, I got charged £23 for customs to release them. What is the isolation like on the IM70? Are they definitely an upgrade on the CKN70's yeah?




Sorry I never own CKN70 so I cannot give you the answer regarding to them but the Isolation on IM70 is just fine not good but not too bad


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> I think the best thing you can do is find out if there are some members or a shop near you where you can go hear stuff for yourself.. It is like clock work with you. No offense but I wish I can count how many times I have read where you want an upgrade to the Bassos..I am certain every single member that reads this thread knows this already.
> 
> Just buy some in ears and try them out if they aren't to your liking you can sell them or send them back..Maybe, just maybe.. You will find your upgrade..
> 
> ...




 Thanks for the Annie Lennox tune! Haven't heard this one in awhile. Running it through my *OM Audio IEP*'s as I type.


----------



## IEMagnet01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsu_8UwapEI&list=PL_ejXIzP7qOCGCodJyyRF_7GctAn0DUAW
  
*Bob Marley - Legend *
  
 Listening through the *OM Audio InEarPeace*. 
  
  
  
 Join me with whatever you have to listen to! 
  
 HAPPY NEW YEARS AWESOME HEAD'FIERS!


----------



## Vain III

iemagnet01 said:


> interesting how you didn't hype train DsNuts and his enthusiasm for the Dippios? Yeah. The *OM Audio InEarPeace* are _*THAT GOOD*_. As I'm sure as hell so are the *Zero Audio Dippios*?




Dsnuts doesn't need any help getting his hype train rolling. He's done it more times than I can remember. (long time lurker)

I'm extremely interested in the IEP though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vain iii said:


> Dsnuts doesn't need any help getting his hype train rolling. He's done it more times than I can remember. (long time lurker)
> 
> I'm extremely interested in the IEP though.


 
 They are good. The BEST single BA, single dynamic driver hybrid i've ever had the pleasure of listening to. Easily. These are the first ones where the mids aren't mysteriously tuned with recess. I'm not sure how many hybrids you've listened to, but they usually have very hollow mids. Not there. The techs at OM actually knew how to tune the drivers, and obviously how to work with a crossover. I think the only other company doing it right like this are Dunu? I don't mean dual BA, single dynamic hybrids either. Just single/single. So you Sony H3 owners...relax.


----------



## ericp10

There are a few dynamic/BAs out there: Audiofly, Dunu, Astrotec has two dropping any week now, and Scosche is almost 2 years old with theirs. The single/single hybrid is nothing new. And of course the are two Sony ones that have nothing to do with the h3.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I had the Scorsch hybrid, and it sucked. The T-PEOS was slightly worse, but the BA driver in the Scorsch was badly tuned. Joker dismissed the Audiofly, and I trust his opinion. I've never heard any DUNU, so I'm excited to get my DN-1000. Never heard any Sony hybrids either, but they tend to be quite expensive. Astrotec came very close for me, but reviews were so-so, so I went with DUNU.


----------



## kasdgwxs

QC wasn't the issue for me, the terrible ergonomics were


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> I had the Scorsch hybrid, and it sucked.* The T-PEOS was slightly worse,* but the BA driver in the Scorsch was badly tuned. Joker dismissed the Audiofly, and I trust his opinion. I've never heard any DUNU, so I'm excited to get my DN-1000. Never heard any Sony hybrids either, but they tend to be quite expensive. Astrotec came very close for me, but reviews were so-so, so I went with DUNU.


 
  
 You can't be speaking about the H200's - they don't have recessed mids. In fact, I think the H200's are awesome.


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> You can't be speaking about the H200's - they don't have recessed mids. In fact, I think the H200's are awesome.


 
 No, because the 200 is a dual BA/single dynamic driver hybrid. i'm talking about single/single.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kasdgwxs said:


> QC wasn't the issue for me, the terrible ergonomics were


 
 KEF M200?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey guys, don't mean to knock over the thread's train here, but I just want to post a 'discovery' of sorts. It seems Razer's really looking to enter the headphone game now, and I don't approve of it.
      We all know that Razer is a respected brand in gaming peripherals and the like, right? Turns out, they're great at it -- and I respect them for that. But they, too, were another of the many brands with their names making most of the price, not unlike another very respected peripheral brand (*cough* Logitech). Razer made mice, keyboards, controllers, laptops (Razer Blade), tablets, even *mouse pads*. All of them bore the Razer name, and all was pretty well. They were a pretty modest company before they started getting more and more famous, but that wasn't much to go ranting about.
      Then they made headphones, with pretty mediocre sound. Of course, what they made were *gaming* headphones, and they performed pretty well in that respect. However, that was until only quite recently, when they released the Kraken Forged Edition. The Razer Krakens now come in 4 variations, with the Forged being the latest. The problem was with how they priced it -- Razer marketed it as being "forged for sonic perfection." That's where they went wrong. Priced at a jaw-dropping *$400*, the Forged is said to have "custom-tuned drivers" which sound *exactly* the same as the Kraken Pros that I have sitting on a stand somewhere in my room. The same performance from a $60 headphone (the original Kraken), remade into a $400 monstrosity which doesn't even look as nice as Beats.
      Now, they're serious about entering the headphonegame with its ultra-new Adaro line. Now Razer has really lost me.





     The Adaro Stereos. There is an in-ear, wireless, and DJ version. However, they look pretty good, if you ask me. I'm doubtful about their sound.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey guys, don't mean to knock over the thread's train here, but I just want to post a 'discovery' of sorts. It seems Razer's really looking to enter the headphone game now, and I don't approve of it.
> We all know that Razer is a respected brand in gaming peripherals and the like, right? Turns out, they're great at it -- and I respect them for that. But they, too, were another of the many brands with their names making most of the price, not unlike another very respected peripheral brand (*cough* Logitech). Razer made mice, keyboards, controllers, laptops (Razer Blade), tablets, even *mouse pads*. All of them bore the Razer name, and all was pretty well. They were a pretty modest company before they started getting more and more famous, but that wasn't much to go ranting about.
> Then they made headphones, with pretty mediocre sound. Of course, what they made were *gaming* headphones, and they performed pretty well in that respect. However, that was until only quite recently, when they released the Kraken Forged Edition. The Razer Krakens now come in 4 variations, with the Forged being the latest. The problem was with how they priced it -- Razer marketed it as being "forged for sonic perfection." That's where they went wrong. Priced at a jaw-dropping *$400*, the Forged is said to have "custom-tuned drivers" which sound *exactly* the same as the Kraken Pros that I have sitting on a stand somewhere in my room. The same performance from a $60 headphone (the original Kraken), remade into a $400 monstrosity which doesn't even look as nice as Beats.
> Now, they're serious about entering the headphonegame with its ultra-new Adaro line. Now Razer has really lost me.
> ...


 
 How bout that green chord


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> How bout that green chord


 
 I actually like the green cord. The Adaros aren't out yet, though. At least, based on what I saw earlier.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LoL it looks like some cheapo Chinese $50 cans to me sorry. Guess they wanna milk the headphone market since it is getting really hot/ lucrative.
  
 But..... like you stated their previous track record has been anything but stellar so.....


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> I'd like to thank all the _friendly and kind headfi'ers_ who sent me private messages and advised me on the forum in steering me towards the *Dunu DN-1000* over the *Sony H3* and *Astrotec AX-60*. Sold my *UE TF10*, and with the savings, I was also able to pick up the *Audio Technica IM70* as well, for the same price as it would have cost for either the H3 or AX-60. Since most of you told me the technical jump wasn't so high from the Dunu to either the other more expensive choices, then it made sense to go with the Dunu. Looking forward to getting both of them in, and seeing for myself what the fuss is all about?




I'm really looking forward to a comparison between the OM Audio, IM70 and DN1000


----------



## Lifted Andreas

peter123 said:


> I'm really looking forward to a comparison between the OM Audio, IM70 and DN1000


 
  
 +1
  
 That will be a good one for sure.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL it looks like some *cheapo Chinese $50 cans to me* sorry. Guess they wanna milk the headphone market since it is getting really hot/ lucrative.
> 
> But..... like you stated their previous track record has been anything but stellar so.....


 
    No need to be sorry. Now that I think about it, I actually agree with you on that point. At $50,bhazard might actually know a couple of good sounding headphones. I might ask him if I have the time. Still, I would like to commend Razer for their Blade and Blade Pro, which are actually really nice laptops. Honestly, if given the choice, I would take Razer over the Alienware brand of laptops, which seem to carry a little more name to them than necessary.
    Also, I would like to pitch in a new discovery. I was really interested in that one guy who commended Samsung's dual BA that bundled with the GS4. Of course, I didn't get the earphones, but I tried the earphones that came with my mom's Note 2 instead. Okay, I was just 'borrowing' them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; besides, she doesn't use them (she uses my sister's EarPods, which kinda ticks her off).  But anyway, so I tried it only a while earlier while she was out (sneaky ol' me), bringing along some tips which I had. I tried its stock tips, sounded really hollow without any bass. I took them out and tried some really stout double-flanged tips. There was an improved seal, and the bass was brought to life. But it wasn't until I tried the Pistons' tips.
    Result? It sounded *oustanding*.
    I don't know how you guys wanna put it, but it sounded really good. Clarity was exceptional, though it could use a little work. The bass was a little more boomy than punchy, but it was slightly thinner than that of the Pistons. For bundle earphones, I was blown away. All I need left are extra tips, and I might be able to give my sis the chance to listen to her EarPods again.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> No need to be sorry. Now that I think about it, I actually agree with you on that point. At $50,bhazard might actually know a couple of good sounding headphones. I might ask him if I have the time. Still, I would like to commend Razer for their Blade and Blade Pro, which are actually really nice laptops. Honestly, if given the choice, I would take Razer over the Alienware brand of laptops, which seem to carry a little more name to them than necessary.
> Also, I would like to pitch in a new discovery. I was really interested in that one guy who commended Samsung's dual BA that bundled with the GS4. Of course, I didn't get the earphones, but I tried the earphones that came with my mom's Note 2 instead. Okay, I was just 'borrowing' them  ; besides, she doesn't use them (she uses my sister's EarPods, which kinda ticks her off).  But anyway, so I tried it only a while earlier while she was out (sneaky ol' me), bringing along some tips which I had. I tried its stock tips, sounded really hollow without any bass. I took them out and tried some really stout double-flanged tips. There was an improved seal, and the bass was brought to life. But it wasn't until I tried the Pistons' tips.
> Result? It sounded *oustanding*.
> I don't know how you guys wanna put it, but it sounded really good. Clarity was exceptional, though it could use a little work. The bass was a little more boomy than punchy, but it was slightly thinner than that of the Pistons. For bundle earphones, I was blown away. All I need left are extra tips, and I might be able to give my sis the chance to listen to her EarPods again.




Do you have Piston 1.0 or 2.0? I just can't get into the Samsung HS-330. They are a decent pair of earphones for being super el cheapos, but even I have my limits, and the recessed mids and quirky bass just isn't for me. Still looking for a trade too.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Do you have Piston 1.0 or 2.0? I just can't get into the Samsung HS-330. They are a decent pair of earphones for being super el cheapos, but even I have my limits, and the recessed mids and quirky bass just isn't for me. Still looking for a trade too.


 
      No offense, but did you not get to read my review? They were the new ones, and I don't have the old ones (sadly). I really want to get them for comparison though. So, doing a quick Googling, the HS-330 were the dual BAs that came with the S4, were they not?


----------



## Orkboy

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey guys, don't mean to knock over the thread's train here, but I just want to post a 'discovery' of sorts. It seems Razer's really looking to enter the headphone game now, and I don't approve of it.
> We all know that Razer is a respected brand in gaming peripherals and the like, right? Turns out, they're great at it -- and I respect them for that. But they, too, were another of the many brands with their names making most of the price, not unlike another very respected peripheral brand (*cough* Logitech). Razer made mice, keyboards, controllers, laptops (Razer Blade), tablets, even *mouse pads*. All of them bore the Razer name, and all was pretty well. They were a pretty modest company before they started getting more and more famous, but that wasn't much to go ranting about.
> Then they made headphones, with pretty mediocre sound. Of course, what they made were *gaming* headphones, and they performed pretty well in that respect. However, that was until only quite recently, when they released the Kraken Forged Edition. The Razer Krakens now come in 4 variations, with the Forged being the latest. The problem was with how they priced it -- Razer marketed it as being "forged for sonic perfection." That's where they went wrong. Priced at a jaw-dropping *$400*, the Forged is said to have "custom-tuned drivers" which sound *exactly* the same as the Kraken Pros that I have sitting on a stand somewhere in my room. The same performance from a $60 headphone (the original Kraken), remade into a $400 monstrosity which doesn't even look as nice as Beats.
> Now, they're serious about entering the headphonegame with its ultra-new Adaro line. Now Razer has really lost me.
> ...




Seems to me like you're judging these before they've even come out. My experience with razer is that they make high quality peripherals but price them too steeply. It's true that they market their headphones with wild exaggerations of sound quality but then your username is thatBeatsguy so I should think you've come across this before? So far they've been making headphones designed for gaming, and for that purpose they're good enough. They've got the materials and manufacturing down, all it takes for them to make decent headphones geared for music is a different focus in design. I expect they'll be overpriced and over hyped but I'll wait until I've heard them before I take to the internet ranting.


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> I think the best thing you can do is find out if there are some members or a shop near you where you can go hear stuff for yourself.. It is like clock work with you. No offense but I wish I can count how many times I have read where you want an upgrade to the Bassos..I am certain every single member that reads this thread knows this already.
> 
> Just buy some in ears and try them out if they aren't to your liking you can sell them or send them back..Maybe, just maybe.. You will find your upgrade..
> 
> ...




  
 There's no shops nearby within a 250 mile radius that I can demo IEMs or headphone, hence why I have to order online. I already bought the XBA-H1s and found the housings overly large and obtrusive so I sent them back. I might seem like a broken record but at times the thread moves too quickly for me to keep up or the thread sometimes goes off on tangents randomly.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

orkboy said:


> Seems to me like you're judging these before they've even come out. My experience with razer is that they make high quality peripherals but price them too steeply. It's true that they market their headphones with wild exaggerations of sound quality but then your username is thatBeatsguy so I should think* you've come across this before*? So far they've been making headphones designed for gaming, and for that purpose they're good enough. They've got the materials and manufacturing down, all it takes for them to make decent headphones geared for music is a different focus in design. I expect they'll be overpriced and over hyped but I'll wait until I've heard them before I take to the internet ranting.


 
      Well, I have to be honest, I have been through that kind of BS. Still, there's no denying the fact that these guys haven't done anything bordering on great in the music department when it comes to their headphones. For games they work really well (I've tried the Tiamat and own a Kraken Pro), so kudos to them for that. But in my opinion, they've crossed the line. They've become a company with a popular brand name, and they decided to go all-out because of that brand name. Sure, they've made some really good stuff, and looking for their products on the street can be actually worthwhile, but it's time they take a step back and take a look at what they're trying to do. That Kraken Forged Edition really made them lose me.
      I guess you're right, though; I'll have to wait until they're released until I go nuts about them. Still, their product pages remind me a whole lot of Beats. With marketing like that, I find it hard to trust them in their audio department. I still want a Razer Blade though.


----------



## Orkboy

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, I have to be honest, I have been through that kind of BS. Still, there's no denying the fact that these guys haven't done anything bordering on great in the music department when it comes to their headphones. For games they work really well (I've tried the Tiamat and own a Kraken Pro), so kudos to them for that. But in my opinion, they've crossed the line. They've become a company with a popular brand name, and they decided to go all-out because of that brand name. Sure, they've made some really good stuff, and looking for their products on the street can be actually worthwhile, but it's time they take a step back and take a look at what they're trying to do. That Kraken Forged Edition really made them lose me.
> I guess you're right, though; I'll have to wait until they're released until I go nuts about them. Still, their product pages remind me a whole lot of Beats. With marketing like that, I find it hard to trust them in their audio department. I still want a Razer Blade though.




They haven't done anything great in the music department because they haven't tried. Sure, they might market some of their headphones for music but it's clear they're designed for gaming. This Adaro line seems to be designed for music from the ground up, so let's see how they turn out. As for the krakenn forged edition, it was clearly just a "deluxe" reskin of the original kraken. I don't know why you expected it to sound any different. The headfi world is no stranger to these reskins, for example Sennheiser's Momentum line with the David Bowie limited edition.


----------



## Vain III

Doesn't Razer have some rebranded Fischer Audio headphones? IIRC they have a variation of the HM3.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, I have to be honest, I have been through that kind of BS. Still, there's no denying the fact that these guys haven't done anything bordering on great in the music department when it comes to their headphones. For games they work really well (I've tried the Tiamat and own a Kraken Pro), so kudos to them for that. But in my opinion, they've crossed the line. *They've become a company with a popular brand name, and they decided to go all-out because of that brand name.* Sure, they've made some really good stuff, and looking for their products on the street can be actually worthwhile, but it's time they take a step back and take a look at what they're trying to do. That Kraken Forged Edition really made them lose me.
> I guess you're right, though; I'll have to wait until they're released until I go nuts about them. Still, their product pages remind me a whole lot of Beats. With marketing like that, I find it hard to trust them in their audio department. I still want a Razer Blade though.


 
  
 Just keep on buying there mice and you'll be fine.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

lifted andreas said:


> Just keep on buying their mice and you'll be fine.


 
 Great idea. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


vain iii said:


> Doesn't Razer have some rebranded Fischer Audio headphones? IIRC they have a variation of the HM3.


 
 Dunno about that, but it might be interesting.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Great idea. Thanks.
> 
> Dunno about that, but it might be interesting.




So apparently I'm not allowed to quote any long posts here unless I follow it up with long posts, while long standing head'fiers can quote long posts with short one sentence replies like the ones above? I don't quite have the clout maybe?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've never heard of Razer , but then again I'm not a gamer. My step son does, but he has Turtle Beach headphones. They seem to sound decently, but I haven't spent more than a few seconds with them.


----------



## ericp10

The first arrivals of 2014. Now, I'm just waiting for the Pistons (version 2) to come in. So I haven't heard the DN-900 yet, but I'm looking forward to hearing how it stacks up to the DN-1000. I expect it to be different more so than better or worse. 
  
 I did, however, get a chance to sneak-listen to the On1, This is Thinksound's first headphone (it looks like an on-ear but fits over ear to me). This beautifully made wood headphone is Thinksound's first venture out of the wood IEM market. The wooden IEMs have been great bang for the buck and environmentally conscious audio products. The company's president and chief engineer, Aaron Fournier, seemed to reach further and deeper in tuning with each product he put out with his earphones. The specialty of the Thinksound sound always seemed to be their rich mids, with decent bass and acceptable treble for those - like me - who don't like the highs too hot. 

 I will have a full review coming down the pike, but let's just say that I thought these headphones were a bit overpriced when first hearing about them and before deciding to purchase them and give them a try (I found Thinksound to be generous in the past with answering my questions on previous purchases, and even sending me a sample or two of some prototype earphones they were working on to get my opinion). So, I'm thinking the headphones were going to sound good but nothing special. BOY WAS  I WRONG!!! I don't know what Aaron did, but he really put his foot into the tuning of this headphone. In my brief listening, (without burn-in)  this is the most refined and brilliantly tuned phone of any Thinksound has ever put out. Bass is there (not a basshead headphone), highs are there, but the mids are just sweet and luscious and detailed!! And here's the telling part, I forgot to pull my X3 out of my coat pocket, so I only had my HTC One near me with music on it. The DAP in the HTC One is not my favorite at all for listening to music, but I wanted to take a quick listen to the On1. Well, the On1 made music coming out the HTC One sound beautiful. Again, I need to find out more how Aaron tuned these headphones, but it's blowing my mind! I can't say it's equal yet (need more listening and burn-in), but the sound out of the box is almost as good and as refined as the KEF M500 (KEF is more on the cooler or analytical side in its sound signature though). Anyway, that's it for now. I hope to have some initial impressions of the DN-900 when sign back in. Happy listening!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Female vocals on the doppios will make the hairs on the back of your head stand on end. Lol..These have a touch above neutral levels of mid bass and does not drop off in the sub bass it is just that they aren't emphasized the average 6dbs plus of bass like most consumer earphones. and I also noticed these take to EQing real well too. A bit of bass boost from the X3 or whatever your using as a source and it adds to the low end real well. Kpop is not my thang but there is no reason why these won't sound great with Kpop..
> 
> @iemMagnet. Never owned the BA-200s so I can't say..




Awesome review on the sopping dsnuts, and Happy New years to all! I can't chime in on my own impressions of the ath-im02 just yet, but I will say that dsnuts' review of the dolphin doesn't make me regret getting the im-02s.

It's not because the im- 02s are better than the doppios, but the im- 02s SQ, imo, sounds similar to how dsnuts heard the doppios! I am very happy to know that the audio technical and Carbo doppios are actually similar in sound based on my impressions of the audio technica.

The im-p2s are almost liquid smooth in quality, highs are bright, but have a certain depth to them, a great layering of sound for the treble, the bass is tight and full of quality, the spectrum blends in seamlessly. ..

I want to say more, but I need to continue burning in and listening to the beauts!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> The first arrivals of 2014. Now, I'm just waiting for the Pistons (version 2) to come in. So I haven't heard the DN-900 yet, but I'm looking forward to hearing how it stacks up to the DN-1000. I expect it to be different more so than better or worse.
> 
> I did, however, get a chance to sneak-listen to the On1, This is Thinksound's first headphone (it looks like an on-ear but fits over ear to me). This beautifully made wood headphone is Thinksound's first venture out of the wood IEM market. The wooden IEMs have been great bang for the buck environmentally conscious audio products. The company's president and chief engineer, Aaron Fournier, seemed to reach further and deeper in tuning with each product he put out with his earphones. The specialty of the Thinksound sound always seemed to be their rich mids, with decent bass and acceptable treble for those - like me - who don't like the highs too hot.
> 
> ...



Great impressions, eric! It makes me want them immediately! Mostly because I never had woody headphones..

Even so, I thought the mids of the es700s were awesome, but hearing that the think sounds are awesome in the mids, I definitely want to hear the flavor you're hearing


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Great impressions, eric! It makes me want them immediately! Mostly because I never had woody headphones..
> 
> Even so,* I thought the miss of the essays were awesome,* but hearing that the think sounds are awesome in the mids, I definitely want to hear the flavor you're hearing


 
  
 Thank you buddy. What do you mean here?


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds interesting, wondering how the Thinksounds compare to some other well regarded headphones, looking forward to more info.
Got a promo from ALO, about the Premium InEar Stagedriver 2 and 3, sounded appealing, some good reviews, anyone have any experience?
Enjoying my Onkyo in ears, these have gotten less play than they should have imo.
Also spending a good amount of time with the Westone W4, some with the W3, these are really nice iems. Both being replaced by Westone with new models, W3 available in the approx $150 range, good deal. The W4 hasn't dropped that much, at least not that I've seen them in the $300 range (list about $500), used for $250 or so, probably better deals around. I think at the clearance prices, well worth getting.
Just sayin'


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Thank you buddy. What do you mean here?




It's my sgs4's annoying autocorrection...

I meant to say that the es700's mids were awesome, sounding natural and at the same time, lush, smooth. The Thinksound's will be an awesome upgrade from it!


----------



## Grayson73

Dsnuts, does the Doppio have more or less bass than the Tenore?
  
 Mackem,
  
 If you're looking for under $100 IEM, I'd try the Tenore or Gratitude.  Tenore if you want better vocals with less bass than Basso (still enough bass for me), Gratitude if you want better highs, better detail, and slightly less bass than Basso.


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently I'm not allowed to quote any long posts here unless I follow it up with long posts, while long standing head'fiers can quote long posts with short one sentence replies like the ones above? I don't quite have the clout maybe?


 
  
 I'm not really sure who/what you are responding to above, and this isn't directed at you in particular - I only mention it now because you mention "quoting long posts". One option when quoting a long post is to then put it into a spoiler (like I did above). By doing so, the quoted stuff is there for anyone to look at if they want to, but it doesn't take up a lot of real estate. Just a thought.


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> Dsnuts, does the Doppio have more or less bass than the Tenore?
> 
> Mackem,
> 
> If you're looking for under $100 IEM, I'd try the Tenore or Gratitude.  Tenore if you want better vocals with less bass than Basso (still enough bass for me), Gratitude if you want better highs, better detail, and slightly less bass than Basso.


 
 if the Doppios are tuned anywhere near or like the *TDK BA-200*, then there is plenty of bass in the DUAL BA. As far as I'm concerned, the TDK has the best bass response of any dual ba i've ever tried, and they spank the *UE 700*, *FA DBA02*, *ATCK10*, and *Q-JAYS* in quality tuned bass and mids in a dual BA. Yes they fall quite short in treble extension to all of them, but I'll take some gas out of the treble to bring the bass up more.


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> I'm not really sure who/what you are responding to above, and this isn't directed at you in particular - I only mention it now because you mention "quoting long posts". One option when quoting a long post is to then put it into a spoiler (like I did above). By doing so, the quoted stuff is there for anyone to look at if they want to, but it doesn't take up a lot of real estate. Just a thought.


 
 thanks Waynes. I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> I did, however, get a chance to sneak-listen to the On1, This is Thinksound's first headphone (it looks like an on-ear but fits over ear to me).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Again, I need to find out more how Aaron tuned these headphones, but it's blowing my mind! I can't say it's equal yet (need more listening and burn-in), *but the sound out of the box is almost as good and as refined as the KEF M500* (KEF is more on the cooler or analytical side in its sound signature though).


 
  
 Thanks for getting yet another music listening gizmo onto my radar ericp10! Looking forward to more impressions. I see that they are priced the same as the M500's, so the comparisons will be interesting!


----------



## IEMagnet01

That said...I've been trying to give proper attention to my *TDK BA-200*, as they are brand new to my collection, but I just seem to keep reaching for my *OM Audio InEarPeace*. I guess I like the the treble extension WITH refined bass more?


----------



## Mackem

grayson73 said:


> Dsnuts, does the Doppio have more or less bass than the Tenore?
> 
> Mackem,
> 
> If you're looking for under $100 IEM, I'd try the Tenore or Gratitude.  Tenore if you want better vocals with less bass than Basso (still enough bass for me), Gratitude if you want better highs, better detail, and slightly less bass than Basso.


 
 I tried my friends Gratitude. I couldn't get a comfortable fit.
  
 I know a lot of IEMs these days require insertion by looping over the ear or produce better comfort by looping over the ear, but I haven't tried any that can't be worn straight down. Most IEM's I've used can be worn straight down or over the ear. I don't have thick frames or anything.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> I tried my friends Gratitude. I couldn't get a comfortable fit.
> 
> I know a lot of IEMs these days require insertion by looping over the ear or produce better comfort by looping over the ear, but I haven't tried any that can't be worn straight down. Most IEM's I've used can be worn straight down or over the ear. I don't have thick frames or anything.


 
 Sounds to me you are in need of the OM Audio InEarpeace? 
  
 http://www.onecall.com/om-audio-inearpeace-black-in-ear-headphone-w-mic-and-remote-for-apple
  
 $30.00 off by using the code "Moe"
  
 so $120.00 for a stellar sounding hybrid with bass and clarity and amazingly comfortable?? This is what stood out to me almost as much as the sound quality is the damn fit. They say they have some technology that takes pressure off the inner ear or something? I dunno? All I know is that they fit my wonky ears perfectly, and comfortably.


----------



## bhazard

How is the OM vs. the M200?


----------



## Grayson73

iemagnet01 said:


> if the Doppios are tuned anywhere near or like the *TDK BA-200*, then there is plenty of bass in the DUAL BA. As far as I'm concerned, the TDK has the best bass response of any dual ba i've ever tried, and they spank the *UE 700*, *FA DBA02*, *ATCK10*, and *Q-JAYS* in quality tuned bass and mids in a dual BA. Yes they fall quite short in treble extension to all of them, but I'll take some gas out of the treble to bring the bass up more.


 
 I have the TDK BA-200 and also find them to be short in treble extension.  Tenore has more bass (punchy) than the BA-200, equal vocals, and better treble extension, so I prefer them over the BA-200.


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> I tried my friends Gratitude. I couldn't get a comfortable fit.
> 
> I know a lot of IEMs these days require insertion by looping over the ear or produce better comfort by looping over the ear, but I haven't tried any that can't be worn straight down. Most IEM's I've used can be worn straight down or over the ear. I don't have thick frames or anything.


 
 I wear both Gratitude and Tenore straight down. Only one of the stock Gratitude tips fit comfortably for me (largest round one).  However, I found the meeletronics double flange to fit better.  I use them on Gratitude, Tenore, and Basso.


----------



## daveyostrow

mackem said:


> I tried my friends Gratitude. I couldn't get a comfortable fit.
> 
> I know a lot of IEMs these days require insertion by looping over the ear or produce better comfort by looping over the ear, but I haven't tried any that can't be worn straight down. Most IEM's I've used can be worn straight down or over the ear. I don't have thick frames or anything.


 
 they need the right tips, with deep insertion the housing doesnt get in the way, otherwise it can be uncomfortable.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. I couldn't get a good fit myself with the gratitudes. They fit rather shallow in the ear canals and I just could find the right tip that gave me a good seal. A longer tip would definitely help.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> How is the OM vs. the M200?


 
 The M200 is much smoother, with laid back treble and hard hitting bass. The OM has more lively mids and highs, and balanced bass. More refined bass than the M200.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Sounds interesting, wondering how the Thinksounds compare to some other well regarded headphones, looking forward to more info.
> Got a promo from ALO, about the Premium InEar Stagedriver 2 and 3, sounded appealing, some good reviews, anyone have any experience?
> *Enjoying my Onkyo in ears, these have gotten less play than they should have imo.*
> Also spending a good amount of time with the Westone W4, some with the W3, these are really nice iems. Both being replaced by Westone with new models, W3 available in the approx $150 range, good deal. The W4 hasn't dropped that much, at least not that I've seen them in the $300 range (list about $500), used for $250 or so, probably better deals around. I think at the clearance prices, well worth getting.
> Just sayin'




I'm with you on the Onkyo's, I really like them and use them quite often.


----------



## kahaluu

Wow, it seems like you're really loving these OM's. Might get a pair myself.


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> Sounds to me you are in need of the OM Audio InEarpeace?
> 
> http://www.onecall.com/om-audio-inearpeace-black-in-ear-headphone-w-mic-and-remote-for-apple
> 
> ...


 
 These sound interesting. How exactly would you describe the bass? I'm not some basshead that listens to Dr. Dre Beats but I appreciate bass when it's not bloated nor anaemic. I'm deciding between the OM Audio InEarpeace, Dunu DN-1000 and anything else that has a similar-ish sound signature to the Bassos but more refined mids and highs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> These sound interesting. How exactly would you describe the bass? I'm not some basshead that listens to Dr. Dre Beats but I appreciate bass when it's not bloated nor anaemic. I'm deciding between the OM Audio InEarpeace, Dunu DN-1000 and anything else that has a similar-ish sound signature to the Bassos but more refined mids and highs.


 
 The bass is not Beats bloated or booming or flabby. The bass is refined, linear, and balanced. I'd say the bass is on par or slightly bigger than the GR07, and similar in quality to the TDK ie800. The bass is nowhere near anemic or HiFiMan like.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'd describe the sound of the M200 to be lush. It's lush and detailed, with some cold aspects to it. The closest similar representation in sound, in my experience, would be VSonic GR07 with much more bass quality and quantity, but with slightly less high end extension and sibilance than the GR07.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> These sound interesting. How exactly would you describe the bass? I'm not some basshead that listens to Dr. Dre Beats but I appreciate bass when it's not bloated nor anaemic. I'm deciding between the OM Audio InEarpeace, Dunu DN-1000 and anything else that has a similar-ish sound signature to the Bassos but more refined mids and highs.


 
  
 The OM's might be great, and I am looking forward to more impressions. But if the DN1000 is in your budget, I think they would be a safe bet - everyone seems to really like them (I personally haven't tried them).


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> The OM's might be great, and I am looking forward to more impressions. But if the DN1000 is in your budget, I think they would be a safe bet - everyone seems to really like them (I personally haven't tried them).


 
 There's a $80-100 difference between the OM and DUNU, but I sold my TF10 and took the plunge in the DUNU as well. I think they'll make a nice compadre to my OM's?


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> There's a $80-100 difference between the OM and DUNU, but I sold my TF10 and took the plunge in the DUNU as well. I think they'll make a nice compadre to my OM's?


 
 When will your Dunu's arrive? Might wait and see how they compare.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> When will your Dunu's arrive? Might wait and see how they compare.


 
 7 days from China.


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> 7 days from China.


 
 Ah OK. The OM's aren't available in the UK anyway, wouldn't even let me onto the OnCall site until I used my VPN. Meh.
  
 I might even take a look at the Carbo Tenores assuming the bass doesn't completely drop off compared to their brothers the Bassos.


----------



## quartertone

For some reason, Onecall won't let me into their website. Too bad for them...


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> There's a $80-100 difference between the OM and DUNU, but I sold my TF10 and took the plunge in the DUNU as well. I* think they'll make a nice compadre to my OM's? *


 
  
 Yes indeed! Looking forward to it


----------



## mochill

Xiaomi pistons 2 is in the same technical category as the dunu dnk


----------



## mochill

Got the them. 10min ago


----------



## quartertone

mochill said:


> Xiaomi pistons 2 is in the same technical category as the dunu dnk


 
 That's a pretty bold claim...


----------



## mochill

I got both of them and my dnk only has 4hrs burn in and the piston which I got 10min ago already sounds better .but when I got them they kinda sounded setty but quickly cleared up


----------



## mochill

I also got the zero audio dx-210 yesterday and am using there tips on the pistons ....the pistons are light as the basso but better built


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> I got both of them and my dnk only has 4hrs burn in and the piston which I got 10min ago already sounds better .but when I got them they kinda sounded setty but quickly cleared up


 
 Well I got both the DUNU and the Piston 2.0 coming in, so if this is an accurate statement, then I'll have a DUNU for sale in roughly 7 days lol


----------



## Mackem

Never mind.
  
 Seems to be a few options for me as an upgrade path but it's deciding which path to go down


----------



## IEMagnet01

But then again I was smoked with the *Sony MH1C*, where I had all these head'fiers blowing smoke up my *bleep* , telling me how these were the be all end all IEM, budget or no budget, and purchasing them was highway robbery. Turned out the design was pretty much unusable, and the sound about as good as any VSonic budget offering, with way too much bass, so I'll wait and see. I still have mighty high hopes for the DUNU. If they can be just as good as my OM's, I'll be happy, because my OM's are THAT GOOD.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> I'm gonna order the Pistons and check them out. Where's a legit place to get them shipped to the UK?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171194852810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
  
 right here, brotha.


----------



## peter123

With all the hype I really hope my Piston's show up soon


----------



## Hutnicks

iemagnet01 said:


> But then again I was smoked with the *Sony MH1C*, where I had all these head'fiers blowing smoke up my *bleep* , telling me how these were the be all end all IEM, budget or no budget, and purchasing them was highway robbery. Turned out the design was pretty much unusable, and the sound about as good as any VSonic budget offering, with way too much bass, so I'll wait and see. I still have mighty high hopes for the DUNU. If they can be just as good as my OM's, I'll be happy, because my OM's are THAT GOOD.


 

 I waited till I got the MH1C for under 20 bucks. Still not impressed even at that price. Needs so much work that by the time you factor in your labour its a 300 buck IEM


----------



## peter123

I totally agree on the MH1C's.

Here's the only authorised seller I found so far on the Piston's:
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html

Sorry, I'm to slow………


----------



## jwong

The Pistons are very nice, but I need some new tips and they are too wide bore for all the other ones I have. Anyone have suggestions on replacement tips?


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I totally agree on the MH1C's.
> 
> Here's the only authorised seller I found so far on the Piston's:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> ...


 
  
 That's where I ordered my Pistons from, but through super snail mail... The guy running the website seemed to be very attentive and we communicated through a few emails. I used paypay. I ordered two weeks ago. If I don't see them within the next two weeks I'll reachout to see what's going on. I did insure them. More thought mochile?

 I have the DN-900 in my ears now. Very good mid-focused IEM, that doesn't sound anything like the DN-1K to me. Smoother and more refined I think, but I'll verify when I get home. Bass is less than the DN-1K, but not by much, but the magic is in the mids. Lots of fullness and clarity! Thanks Rocky! A full review to come after some time with these.


----------



## jwong

ericp10 said:


> That's where I ordered my Pistons from, but through super snail mail... The guy running the website seemed to be very attentive and we communicated through a few emails. I used paypay. I ordered two weeks ago. If I don't see them within the next two weeks I'll reachout to see what's going on. I did insure them. More thought mochile?
> 
> I have the DN-900 in my ears now. Very good mid-focused IEM, that doesn't sound anything like the DN-1K to me. Smoother and more refined I think, but I'll verify when I get home. Bass is less than the DN-1K, but not by much, but the magic is in the mids. Lots of fullness and clarity! Thanks Rocky! A full review to come after some time with these.


 
  
 I ordered my Pistons from the same place on 12/16 and got them yesterday.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> I got both of them and my dnk only has 4hrs burn in and the piston which I got 10min ago already sounds better .but when I got them they kinda sounded setty but quickly cleared up


 
  
 Hold on there mochill.. are you talking about the DN1000's? If so, three days ago your _mind was being blown_ by how good you thought the DN1000's were. And now you are saying that the $25 Pistons are sounding better than the $200 3 driver hybrid DN1000's????
  
 I think I'll wait for your new toy syndrome to settle down a bit. Either that, or I'll be buying some $25 Pistons lol.


----------



## ericp10

jwong said:


> I ordered my Pistons from the same place on 12/16 and got them yesterday.


 
  
 Did you do the slowest mail like I did (said it could take up to 40 days)? And are you in the USA? If so, I'll be sending dude an email tonight.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Hold on there mochill.. are you talking about the DN1000's? If so, three days ago your _mind was being blown_ by how good you thought the DN1000's were. And now you are saying that the $25 Pistons are sounding better than the $200 3 driver hybrid DN1000's????
> 
> I think I'll wait for your new toy syndrome to settle down a bit. Either that, or I'll be buying some $25 Pistons lol.


----------



## jwong

ericp10 said:


> Did you do the slowest mail like I did (said it could take up to 40 days)? And are you in the USA? If so, I'll be sending dude an email tonight.


 
  
 I just did the free shipping method and I am in the USA. Seems like it's luck of the draw sometimes with the slow shipping.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ You fools has got me pretty hyped on those pistons. LoL
  
 Just got my LG QB2s in and they are interesting..................... has more bass/ warmer than i expected. LMAO
  
 Sounds pretty similar to the MH1Cs in sound siggy/ presentation but the MH1Cs seems to be more smooth overall. Hmmm.....


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ You fools has got me pretty hyped on those pistons. LoL
> 
> Just got my LG QB2s in and they are interesting..................... has more bass/ warmer than i expected. LMAO
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to the MH1Cs in sound siggy/ presentation but the MH1Cs seems to be more smooth overall. Hmmm.....


 
 I thought the LG QB2's were far more airy and transparent than the bass heavy and lungs congested MH1C. Interesting how different ears hear different peers.


----------



## mochill

Yeah I mean the dunu dn1k ...and yes the pistons are improving and getting better and better and blowing my mind


----------



## doctorjazz

I had ordered refurb Monster Copper iems from Monster at about $130 on a whim, just heard from them today, seems they sold more than they had and they cancelled my order (ticked me off, must say). Now I've got this extra money burning a hole in my to-be-credited account, Maybe I'll go for the OM's…
Seen decent deals on Shure 1840, Unique Melody Customs, also been craving Audeze LCD-2, still gets marked down here and there (though don't know of a deal right now). Koss electrostats are on the radar in the higher end headphone world as well. Can't really get a listen to these, part of the problem. Don't mild experimenting in the mid-priced range, starts to add up when you get to the higher priced spread.
Oh…first world problems!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> I thought the LG QB2's were far more airy and transparent than the bass heavy and lungs congested MH1C. Interesting how different ears hear different peers.


 

 Welp i never said the MH1Cs were airy, bass heavy fo' sho but didn't sound congested to me, though with vent tape mod a lot more clarity comes through cuz the bass is more tamed. Just didn't expect these LG QB2s to sound as warm as i am hearing them that's all. Same went with the MH1Cs cuz the amount of bass it had socked the hell outta' me initially as well.
  
 At least these QB2s didn't need like a ENTIRE DAMN WEEK of burn-in to clear up like my 1st st of MH1Cs. LMAO
  
 Speaking of MH1Cs i hope i will get a re-cabled set soon...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Along with those modded Frosties T50RPs. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## mochill

Background details are so crystal clear on the pistons versus the dnk and the trebles are something else


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> I had ordered refurb Monster Copper iems from Monster at about $130 on a whim, just heard from them today, seems they sold more than they had and they cancelled my order (ticked me off, must say). Now I've got this extra money burning a hole in my to-be-credited account, Maybe I'll go for the OM's…
> Seen decent deals on Shure 1840, Unique Melody Customs, also been craving Audeze LCD-2, still gets marked down here and there (though don't know of a deal right now). Koss electrostats are on the radar in the higher end headphone world as well. Can't really get a listen to these, part of the problem. Don't mild experimenting in the mid-priced range, starts to add up when you get to the higher priced spread.
> Oh…first world problems!




Seriously, I'd go to onecall.com, and order the OM audio. I guarantee you, you will enjoy them, and they will be a go to IEM. Since I've been using them relentlessly over the last 30 hours, the LF driver has burned in and it's become more well rounded and prominent without being overbearing. I love it!


----------



## mochill

Ohh yeah I'm using my fiio x3 of testing my iem by the way...the x3 sounds better then my iPod 5.5gen and hsa studio 3anv.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Background details are so crystal clear on the pistons versus the dnk and the trebles ARE SOMETHING ELSE!!
> 
> Mochill has me as psyched for my Piston 2.0 as a fat kid waiting for a easy bake oven on Christmas!!!!


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Background details are so crystal clear on the pistons versus the dnk and the trebles ARE SOMETHING ELSE!!
> ...


----------



## IEMagnet01

Only on head-fi can I get made to be excited for a $25.00 IEM as much as a $220 and $150 IEM. lol


----------



## amigomatt

Yeah, I just really hope I haven't ordered the older model. Haven't heard back from the seller yet since placing the order.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Ohh yeah I'm using my fiio x3 of testing my iem by the way...the x3 sounds better then my iPod 5.5gen and hsa studio 3anv.




I don't need a FiiO X3 (though it would be cool to have one, but $200.00 for a DAP?). My iPod Touch 4 and Sansa are excellent sources with my E11 amp. I'm sure not only the Piston 2.0, but the DUNU and AT will sound choice? Ok... Excitement... Relax! Hehe


----------



## IEMagnet01

amigomatt said:


> Yeah, I just really hope I haven't ordered the older model. Haven't heard back from the seller yet since placing the order.


 The older model is different too. Not the Beryillium driver like the 2.0 gold. The older ones are silver I believe.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> The older model is different too. Not the Beryillium driver like the 2.0 gold. The older ones are silver I believe.


 
 Exactly! The older ones are silver, do not have a grill of sorts at the back, and have a regular driver. Something to look out for if you're looking to buy one of these. But if you live here, it's really easy to spot and know the differences since both versions are pretty much rampant. You just have to be a litle more vigilant.


----------



## peter123

Don't know if it's been mentioned before but according to Raz at mp4nation Dunu is the maker of Piston.....


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Exactly! The older ones are silver, do not have a grill of sorts at the back, and have a regular driver. Something to look out for if you're looking to buy one of these. But if you live here, it's really easy to spot and know the differences since both versions are pretty much rampant. You just have to be a litle more vigilant.


 
 My Piston 2.0 finally updated on tracking. They are at customs, preparing for shipment to San Francisco. Should have my Piston sometime next week?


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> My Piston 2.0 finally updated on tracking. They are at customs, preparing for shipment to San Francisco. Should have my Piston sometime next week?


 

 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Tell them to reroute it to me, i'll get them in a day since sf is ma' hood.


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned before but according to Raz at mp4nation Dunu is the maker of Piston.....


 

 Hmmm that's a interesting development, both the old AND new versions as well???


----------



## amigomatt

iemagnet01 said:


> The older model is different too. Not the Beryillium driver like the 2.0 gold. The older ones are silver I believe.


I did ask this earlier in the thread, but got no definitive answer. After reading this, I'm guessing I did order the old ones then? 

http://taobaoagent.co.uk/product/xiaomi-piston-earphones-headphones-with-wire-control-for-mi2mi2ami2s

Can anyone give me any impressions on these ones, please?


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned before but according to Raz at mp4nation Dunu is the maker of Piston.....


 
 I believe you, but then again, according to Raz, the Brainwavz Delta is a budget world beater. *NOT!*


----------



## IEMagnet01

amigomatt said:


> I did ask this earlier in the thread, but got no definitive answer. After reading this, I'm guessing I did order the old ones then?
> 
> http://taobaoagent.co.uk/product/xiaomi-piston-earphones-headphones-with-wire-control-for-mi2mi2ami2s
> 
> Can anyone give me any impressions on these ones, please?


 
 i'm sorry my friend, but those are the old ones. You can tell by the single button on the mic. The new design (Version 2.0) has a double button on the mic, and are gold in color. That's silver.


----------



## amigomatt

iemagnet01 said:


> i'm sorry my friend, but those are the old ones. You can tell by the single button on the mic. The new design (Version 2.0) has a double button on the mic, and are gold in color. That's silver.


Doh!!

Well, let's hope they can compete with my JVC FX67s. My birthday is coming up soon and I have a twin brother who could do with a nice pair of IEMs. If I really want the 2.0 having heard these, maybe I'll gift them away.


----------



## IEMagnet01

amigomatt said:


> Doh!!


 
 Here's the new version (2.0) on the left (with the beryllium driver) and the older version one with the regular driver on the right. 
  

  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171194852810?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  
  
 You can order the Gold 2.0 at the vendor above. International shipping. Tracking.


----------



## vwinter

Nevermind.


----------



## amigomatt

iemagnet01 said:


> Here's the new version (2.0) on the left (with the beryllium driver) and the older version one with the regular driver on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, IEMagnet01 - bookmarked!


----------



## bhazard

So Dunu makes the Piston 2.0? Cool.
  
 Based on everyone else getting theirs, I should be getting mine sometime next week (hopefully).


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> So Dunu makes the Piston 2.0? Cool.
> 
> Based on everyone else getting theirs, I should be getting mine sometime next week (hopefully).


 
 You got a nice list of IEM's, some of which I still have and many I've had, so I definitely look forward to a comparison of the Piston 2.0 and your other IEM's soon?


----------



## Mackem

The Pistons certainly look interesting..


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> The Pistons certainly look interesting..


 
 Buy a pair. They only cost $24.00, and they might end up being that elusive upgrade to your bassos?


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> Buy a pair. They only cost $24.00, and they might end up being that elusive upgrade to your bassos?


 
 Just did. I hope they arrive quickly but that's probably a long shot with shipping to the UK.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Just did. I hope they arrive quickly but that's probably a long shot with shipping to the UK.


 
 Yeah. I ordered mine last week, and they just now posted to customs, and these were sent Singapore Post, which is supposed to be faster than China Post. Still won't be here until mid week at the earliest, and I'm in the States.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> You got a nice list of IEM's, some of which I still have and many I've had, so I definitely look forward to a comparison of the Piston 2.0 and your other IEM's soon?


 
 Of course. We have similar taste, which is why I might end up with the OM hybrid in the near future when I get more funds.
  
 I just placed an order for another 5-6 unknown chinese iems that might make discovery levels. I feel like the Pistons are going to be the biggest budget/value find for awhile though.


----------



## mochill

Update on pistons 2: as you know my tm7 died on me while burning them in with my fiio x3 with bass and treble on 10+ and on high gain on volume 35, but the funny thing is I think the pistons 2 have a breyllium driver because the can have vol.45 on fiio and no distortion whatso ever


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Update on pistons 2: as you know my tm7 died on me while burning them in with my fiio x3 with bass and treble on 10+ and on high gain on volume 35, but the funny thing is I think the pistons 2 have a breyllium driver because the can have vol.45 on fiio and no distortion whatso ever


 
 they are supposed to be ultra low distortion with machine cut housing and patented design.


----------



## bhazard

I fully support this Piston hype train. I knew they were going to be very good, but I didn't think they would be THAT good.


----------



## mochill

The dnk and basso went in my baggy of iems that I don't use


----------



## mochill

Pistons: soundstage =basso, clarity surpasses the dnk, bass texture is same as the gratitude.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> I fully support this Piston hype train. I knew they were going to be very good, but I didn't think they would be THAT good.


 
  
 I am staunchly refusing to get on this crazy Piston hype train. Simply refusing. Ain't gonna happen. Nope. No way.
(if _*one*_ more person spazzes over them, I'm warning you, it's gonna happen lol!)


----------



## mochill

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141155457024?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
bought mine from him....wayne you can't resist


----------



## mochill

What do you have to lose...only $30 at most ...and if you don't like them you can always use them as gym iems


----------



## d marc0

The Astrotec AX-60 review is already up!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/687252/australian-tour-impressions-astrotec-ax60-hybrid-3-way-universal-iem-2-x-ba-dynamic-driver/120#post_10128226


----------



## vwinter

Beryllium driver... for 25 bucks? Call me skeptical.

Firstly, it's relatively rare, secondly, it's hard to isolate and refine, partly because thirdly, working with it is highly toxic, as in to a possibly life threatening degree.

It's been done, but at very high cost.


Looks like a nice product for $25 though. Maybe I'll try the iPhone one...


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> What do you have to lose...only $30 at most ...and if you don't like them you can always use them as gym iems


 
  
 $30 I know. That's why if I have one more glass of wine, I might spontaneously do it! But they would never replace my H200's in the gym - not a chance!


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> The Astrotec AX-60 review is already up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/687252/australian-tour-impressions-astrotec-ax60-hybrid-3-way-universal-iem-2-x-ba-dynamic-driver/120#post_10128226


 
  
 It's a good one!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> It's a good one!


 
  
 Thanks mate! 'glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> The dnk and basso went in my baggy of iems that I don't use


 
 I'm seriously thinking of selling my *TDK BA-200*. The *OM Audio InEarPeace* is just too damn good, and I'm not sure I'm gonna reach for the TDK's? The TDK's are awesome sounding dual BA's, but the OM has better treble extension, near equal mids (not quite..but close) and way better bass. Especially now that they had burn in time, they are absolutely my favorite IEM. Even more so than the *M200*.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Goodness in a bag! Amp + Dap + OM hybrid. Hi-fi Heaven.


----------



## mochill

Stage so deep I can't imagine anything better 
treble so extended...im in love


----------



## mochill

Bass so textured..im like dayummm
miss so clear it makes my hair on my back stand up from the excitement


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Bass so textured..im like dayummm
> miss so clear it makes my hair on my back stand up from the excitement


 
 I guess the Piston is the IEM of 2014??? Wall of Fame?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I am staunchly refusing to get on this crazy Piston hype train. Simply refusing. Ain't gonna happen. Nope. No way.
> (if _*one*_ more person spazzes over them, I'm warning you, it's gonna happen lol!)


 
 Yeppp they sound like they are good, but ain't gonna go nutso over them, same goes for these LG QB2s i just got. Some claim they are better than the gr07 BE/ ASG 2s, but i ain't hearing it. They are good but not THAT good.
  
 The caveat is always they are amazing, etc etc......... "for the price."
  
  
  


mochill said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141155457024?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> bought mine from him....wayne you can't resist


 
 Thanks but that is the person i ain't buying them from that's for sure.....
  


mochill said:


> What do you have to lose...only $30 at most ...and if you don't like them you can always use them as gym iems


 
 .... this is budget-fi meng why would i spend $30 on the EXACT same set that i can get for $18.99 shipped where everyone is getting their???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


d marc0 said:


> The Astrotec AX-60 review is already up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/687252/australian-tour-impressions-astrotec-ax60-hybrid-3-way-universal-iem-2-x-ba-dynamic-driver/120#post_10128226


 
 Great comparo review meng, simple and right to the point, with great insights as always!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vwinter said:


> Beryllium driver... for 25 bucks? Call me skeptical.
> 
> Firstly, it's relatively rare, secondly, it's hard to isolate and refine, partly because thirdly, working with it is highly toxic, as in to a possibly life threatening degree.
> 
> ...


 
 +1
  
 Great points, same could be said for CNT tech. Kinda a bit gimmicky but it all boils down to the tuning for me. It's good to know that Dunu tuned/ made these though.


----------



## mochill

I think so


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Thanks but that is the person i ain't buying them from that's for sure.....
> 
> .... this is budget-fi meng why would i spend $30 on the EXACT same set that i can get for $18.99 shipped where everyone is getting their???
> 
> ...


 
 That InShoes was the seller who declined my offer of $24.00 for the Piston. I told them to p*** off. They were selling them for $30.00. Now they are selling for $34.00. I got mine for $20.00 with $2.99 shipping from another seller. 
  
 Beryllium speakers in most parts of the world sell for anywhere from $400-2,000, *EXCEPT *in China. I'm guessing that the processed supply there is much more common than anywhere else in the world, hence the very cheap price for their Beryllium speakers (Piston 2.0).


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> i'm sorry my friend, but those are the old ones. You can tell by the single button on the mic. The new design (Version 2.0) has a double button on the mic, and are gold in color. That's silver.


 
       Whoa, whoa, whoa! Hold your horses there for a moment! Both versions have 2 buttons *and* 1 button. The 2-button side is for Xiaomi phones (and some Androids) for volume controls, while the single button is for pause/play and taking calls. Still, the page that was linked is *still* the old one. Don't get confused with the remote. Both versions *are* one and the same. If you have actual pictures, then one could even tell if they're fakes or not.
  
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> I fully support this Piston hype train. I knew they were going to be very good, but I didn't think they would be THAT good.


 
      +1 Let's add more fuel to it!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > http://m.ebay.com/itm/141155457024?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> ...


 
 Hello friends!
 Is this the old version or the new one? I just can't determine which is the version 2...


----------



## IEMagnet01

d marc0 said:


> Hello friends!
> Is this the old version or the new one? I just can't determine which is the version 2...


 
 That's version 2.0 (new one). It's GOLD.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> Yeah. I ordered mine last week, and they just now posted to customs, and these were sent Singapore Post, which is supposed to be faster than China Post. Still won't be here until mid week at the earliest, and I'm in the States.




I also ordered mine to be shipped with Singapore post. Got email that confirmed they were shipped out 20/12 and still no sign of them up here 

I guess they got caught in the holiday rush


----------



## peter123

For us Onkyo suckers joker's review on the IE300 is up on Innerfidelity:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/onkyo-ie-hf300s-and-ie-fc300-ear-headphones


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> That InShoes was the seller who declined my offer of $24.00 for the Piston. I told them to p*** off. They were selling them for $30.00. Now they are selling for $34.00. I got mine for $20.00 with $2.99 shipping from another seller.
> 
> Beryllium speakers in most parts of the world sell for anywhere from $400-2,000, *EXCEPT *in China. I'm guessing that the processed supply there is much more common than anywhere else in the world, hence the very cheap price for their Beryllium speakers (Piston 2.0).


 
 ^ LoL sounds about right coming from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> * +1 Let's add more fuel to it!*


 
 ^

  
  


d marc0 said:


> Hello friends!
> Is this the old version or the new one? I just can't determine which is the version 2...


 
 dunno why people are not just getting them from this seller for $19 shipped, seems to be the most legit and cheapest.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs
  
  bhazard seems to have added the link in his OP post of his The Great Chinese/ Asian Discovery Thread. 
  
  


peter123 said:


> I also ordered mine to be shipped with Singapore post. Got email that confirmed they were shipped out 20/12 and still no sign of them up here
> 
> I guess they got caught in the holiday rush


 
 ^ Man and isn't there like Lunar New Years holidays in China/ Hong Kong for like 2 months or something. LoL
  
 Not sure about Singapore though.....
  
 But have purchased some HM5 pads from mp4nation via Singapore post as well and it took FOREVER to come.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> dunno why people are not just getting them from this seller for $19 shipped, seems to be the most legit and cheapest.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs
> 
> bhazard seems to have added the link in his OP post of his The Great Chinese/ Asian Discovery Thread.


 
  
 Wow! That is an awesome thread! Thanks meng!


----------



## nick n

vwinter said:


> Beryllium driver... for 25 bucks? Call me skeptical.
> 
> Firstly, it's relatively rare, secondly, it's hard to isolate and refine, partly because thirdly, working with it is highly toxic, as in to a possibly life threatening degree.
> 
> ...


 

 supposedly an alloy only, so very little actual if that's the case


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Wow! That is an awesome thread! Thanks meng!


 
 LoL thought you already subbed to that thread, but probably mistaken you for someone else. haha : P
  
 Yeppp amazing thread it is indeed, i would ALMOST say it might be on par with my HYPE/ W/RAP SUCKS one. 
  
 Bhazard is doing amazing work meng, but how about those micro rings thought??? C'mon you know you want dat cabbage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


nick n said:


> supposedly an alloy only, so very little actual if that's the case, nicely toxic yep


 
 LAMO ikr, why does ALL the deadly materials has to sound so GUD!!! It's worth dying for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 CNT now this thingy ma'jag boby. Sheeesh!!!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> LoL thought you already subbed to that thread, but probably mistaken you for someone else. haha : P
> 
> Yeppp amazing thread it is indeed, i would ALMOST say it might be on par with my HYPE/ W/RAP SUCKS one.
> 
> Bhazard is doing amazing work meng, but how about those micro rings thought??? C'mon you know you want dat cabbage.




I know right!? So many great options....


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I know right!? So many great options....


 

 Yeppp as of now the moe/ ZK micro ring and havi seems to be the top hitters/ performers. i hope he can hook me up with those micro rings ASAP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really curious about them since he said it blows these LG QB2s outta' the water for just $10. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These LG QB2s already sounds pretty damn good............ for their low price that is. hoho


----------



## quartertone

It seems that volume controls on Android headsets are becoming more common - a welcome development.


----------



## nick n

thanks for the reminder on those MOE Sf


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp as of now the moe/ ZK micro ring and havi seems to be the top hitters/ performers. i hope he can hook me up with those micro rings ASAP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How are the QB2's against your favourite Vsonic?
  
 I'm currently holding off on other purchases because I'm saving up for the Noble 4. I need a reference IEM to help me with my future reviews...


----------



## IEMagnet01

Here's my in depth review of the *OM Audio InEarPeace* : 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698277/om-audio-inearpeace-hybrid-iem-the-single-ba-single-dynamic-driver-iem-done-right
  
 PEACE!!!


----------



## d marc0

iemagnet01 said:


> Here's my in depth review of the *OM Audio InEarPeace* :
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698277/om-audio-inearpeace-hybrid-iem-the-single-ba-single-dynamic-driver-iem-done-right
> 
> PEACE!!!




Awesome review mate! Well done and keep them coming.


----------



## peter123

d marc0 said:


> Awesome review mate! Well done and keep them coming.




+1


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> +1


 
 Thank you d Marc0 and Peter. I did some editing to make it more cohesive.


----------



## Kaffeemann

Hey, I just wanted to jump in and give a quick recommendation for the LG GS100. If you are looking for an IEM with a V-shaped sound signature then give them a try! 
 They sound amazing, I would give them at least 9/10 in sound qualtity.
  
 Users with small ears might find them uncomfortable, though. Here are measurements, if you're interested.


----------



## mochill

More updates on the pistons ...they hadle volume 55 on fiio x3 with ease


----------



## Mackem

My Pistons were despatched earlier today, now the long wait.


----------



## doctorjazz

Playing tonight in Manhatten…Steven Bernstein/Henry Butler and the Hot 9…gonna try to make it (have reservations for the 11:30 show, 7:30 and 9:30 all reservations gone, but weather bad, I'm getting old for the late show, will try to get into earlier show on wait list, likely some people with reservations will not come…if it doesn't work, the late show or a show tomorrow will have to do
Should be a great show, Steven Bernstein is one of my favorite musicians/arrangers/impressarios. 

(not sure why, copying the embed code doesn't seem to be working right as it once did, will post the link as well)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtZCG4KlpQo

never mind, worked fine…


----------



## doctorjazz

Live music, man, beats the crap out of any ism!!!!!
Just sayin….


----------



## Mackem

I might buy a Xonar STX..I mainly listen to music on my PC. I think it's more convenient that getting an amp/DAC since it's inside the computer out of the way. What do you guys think?
  
 Is there something else that I can plug into my PC without it being too bulky to improve the sound beyond my Xonar DG?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> thanks for the reminder on those MOE Sf


 
 Yeppp they seems to be pretty good sounding but looks wise..... LoL nuff said. 
  


d marc0 said:


> How are the QB2's against your favourite Vsonic?
> 
> I'm currently holding off on other purchases because I'm saving up for the Noble 4. I need a reference IEM to help me with my future reviews...


 
 ^ Let's just say if i had to pick only one set between the MH1Cs, LG QB2s and the VSD1s i would pick the VSonics EVERY time no ifs or buts about it. 
  
 I actually enjoy these QB2s quite a bit, very fun/ musical and easy on the ears for less than i day i have had them so far. Like i said very similar to the MH1Cs in sonic character/ presentation as both leans towards the warmer side. These QB2s has an slight leg up in that they are more airy/ with better instrument separation/ better extension in treble BUT the MH1Cs sounds more refined overall due to its smoother presentation.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> Here's my in depth review of the *OM Audio InEarPeace* :
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698277/om-audio-inearpeace-hybrid-iem-the-single-ba-single-dynamic-driver-iem-done-right
> 
> PEACE!!!


 
 ^ Hope this one will last for mo' than a few days. HE HE HE


----------



## doctorjazz

On second thought, maybe I'll take my iPad, add a mike, get a live signal from the stage, then listen through a number of iem's so I can compare them…nah!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp they seems to be pretty good sounding but looks wise..... LoL nuff said.
> 
> ^ Let's just say if i had to pick only one set between the MH1Cs, LG QB2s and the VSD1s i would pick the VSonics EVERY time no ifs or buts about it.
> 
> ...


 
 These are built like a tank, and so far so good. I don't think i'll have any issues with durability, the way I did with the KEF M200?


----------



## doctorjazz

Concert just finished... Man, if Steven Bernstein, Henry Butler, or any of the bands Bernstein fronts are playing in your area, RUN, don't walk, to catch the show. Man, that was fantastic!!! Lucky to get in, a lot of people showed, just loved it!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

A little update on the doppios. For science sake I don't know if I was a believer of BA burn in but if you guys think about it. It makes sense that BAs do in fact need some use before they are full on to what they were made for..Case in point. I let music play through my Doppios for the last 48 hours since I got them..
  
 Do they change like dynamics? No..However they did change. I did notice some of the BA characteristics with a touch of brightness using the DX50 on open box. That is completely gone. The low end now has also filled in very nicely. Music is now fuller sounding a bit warmer. What hasn't changed is the smoothness and the astounding amount of detail.  Before where I can pick out what each BA was doing. Now both are firing with a seamless fluidity that makes these in ears easily one of the best sounding phones I have ever owned or heard. In other words. Running music through these actually made them even better than what I heard on initial listen.
  
 The highs on the doppios is the best I have heard on any iem.. I can make out not only tone and pitch of a high hat note with distinct clarity but approximately with what force it was struck based on how much reverb there are. This tonality in the highs is unparalleled among anything I have heard. Guys we are talking about each hit on a high note having a slight variance in tone/pitch.. Lesser iems will not pick this type of detail up not even close, this type of detail is on every part of the spectrum and that got me thinking just how good these iems are.
  
 Vocal pitch and slight variations in breathing, microdetails on strings such as the sliding of fingers on frets, and approximately how much force used by the artist to pluck the strings can be made out with ease on these.. Needless to say these have more than separated themselves from everything I own they have quickly become my reference for sound.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dsnuts said:


> A little update on the doppios. For science sake I don't know if I was a believer of BA burn in but if you guys think about it. It makes sense that BAs do in fact need some use before they are full on to what they were made for..Case in point. I let music play through my Doppios for the last 48 hours since I got them..
> 
> Do they change like dynamics? No..However they did change. I did notice some of the BA characteristics with a touch of brightness using the DX50 on open box. That is completely gone. The low end now has also filled in very nicely. Music is now fuller sounding a bit warmer. What hasn't changed is the smoothness and the astounding amount of detail.  Before where I can pick out what each BA was doing. Now both are firing with a seamless fluidity that makes these in ears easily one of the best sounding phones I have ever owned or heard. In other words. Running music through these actually made them even better than what I heard on initial listen.
> 
> ...


 


 Damn, I don't even remember the $1300+ 1Plus2 hybrid unit being able to do that. 

 Certianly some discovery you've come across there, Dsnuts.


----------



## IEMagnet01

h20fidelity said:


> Damn, I don't even remember the $1300+ 1Plus2 hybrid unit being able to do that.
> 
> Certianly some discovery you've come across there, Dsnuts.


 
 The TDK BA-200 has similar traits, except it doesn't have the treble presence that these seem to have and other dual BA. That's because the BA-200 was tuned to give the lows and mids more dynamic presence, and the treble a more laid back approach, but detail is not lacking.


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> The TDK BA-200 has similar traits, except it doesn't have the treble presence that these seem to have and other dual BA. That's because the BA-200 was tuned to give the lows and mids more dynamic presence, and the treble a more laid back approach, but detail is not lacking.


 
 but that said, the OM Audio InEarPeace is so much better.


----------



## akarise

twinqy said:


> Someone should send the Nutman some FAD Heavens, or those ANYMODEs. Also using Molex drivers like the Zero Audio stuff. Guessing he might like those.


 
  
 Just curious, but where did you find out that Zero Audio uses Molex drivers too?


----------



## H20Fidelity

iemagnet01 said:


> The TDK BA-200 has similar traits, except it doesn't have the treble presence that these seem to have and other dual BA. That's because the BA-200 was tuned to give the lows and mids more dynamic presence, and the treble a more laid back approach, but detail is not lacking.


 

 I can hear fingers sliding up and down frets of a guitar, the plucking of strings, vocalists breathing, piano pedals being pressed, but the _approximate _amount of weight used by guitarist when plucking a string? Hmm, not sure I've pin pointed that before.....


----------



## Dsnuts

h20fidelity said:


> Damn, I don't even remember the $1300+ 1Plus2 hybrid unit being able to do that.
> 
> Certianly some discovery you've come across there, Dsnuts.


 
 Well it does depend on the quality of the recording of course but microdetailing of these Doppios are unbelievable..I doubt these are at the 1 plus 2 level of detail but for $200 it is the best I have heard in that department.
  
 My SRH1540s are the only other phone I have that have anything close to the detail level of these. Makes for a big smile everytime I hear them.
  
 Actually I am so curious of just how well the doppios stack up to the 1 plus 2s in detail.. Danny will probably eventually get the doppios or I will send my pair to him so he can.. That should be interesting.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dsnuts said:


> Well it does depend on the quality of the recording of course but microdetailing of these Doppios are unbelievable..I doubt these are at the 1 plus 2 level of detail but for $200 it is the best I have heard in that department.
> 
> My SRH1540s are the only other phone I have that have anything close to the detail level of these. Makes for a big smile everytime I hear them.


 

 What is this earphones full model name. I would like to check it out please.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm sure nothing will compete with the OM Audio.


----------



## Dsnuts

h20fidelity said:


> What is this earphones full model name. I would like to check it out please.


 


 Zero Audio ZX BX700-CD From Japan.. Is a Japanese company. If you guys don't know much about this company, take this companies offerings very seriously.. All of what they make punch way above what they sell them for.  This is their first higher end dual BA..
  
  ZH-BX700-CD 18,000 yen before and after, actual sales of around ¥ 11,000 is expected ZH-BX510-CS. "CARBO DOPPIO" "ZH-BX700-CD" "CARBO SINGOLO" "ZH-BX510-CS" Two models are different drivers to be mounted, and subjected to its own tune "ZH-BX700-CD single balanced armature speakers" full range dual-balanced armature speakers "of the new development, the ZH-BX510-CS I built a ". Both are located on the top model of the earphone "CARBO" series that employs a complex aluminum enclosure machined and carbon fiber. Anew, adopting triple damping structure which is arranged a good balance in the housing acoustic brass tube and brass material of high specific gravity "tri-composite housing". Thus, of suppressing unwanted resonances balanced armature driver. In addition, by providing a new brass horn nozzle mechanism, it is aimed at a bright and relaxed tone, such as a wind instrument. Internal structure of the ZH-BX700-CD Internal structure of the ZH-BX510-CS Accessory cable is 1.2m, I adopt a high-purity OFC for material. I have place a brand logo at the bifurcation. Plug-shaped L-shaped 3.5mm stereo mini-plug gold-plated steel. Play frequency band at 8Hz ~ 16kHz, ZH-BX700-CD is, 30mW maximum input. Output sound pressure level 113dB/1mW. Impedance is 12Ω. Body mass (excluding cable) 7.2g. Play frequency band at 10Hz ~ 16kHz, ZH-BX700-CD is, 30mW maximum input. Output sound pressure level 113dB/1mW. Impedance is 22Ω. Body mass (excluding cable) 5.2g. In addition, silicon earpiece of S / M / L size is attached both.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I'm sure nothing will compete with the OM Audio.




OM Audio is the greatest of all time! You better learn DannyBai. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

I forgot to mention there is a new single BA model that is tuned differently than the Doppios. The ZX BX510-CS aka singolos. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if these are excellent as well.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I'm sure nothing will compete with the OM Audio.


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> OM Audio is the greatest of all time! You better learn DannyBai. lol


 
 ^ All you fools are DEAD off, those Pistons are the most AMAZING creation ever, PERIOD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 WE EATING GUD THIS 2014, THANK YOU AUDIO GODS!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

dannybai said:


> I'm sure nothing will compete with the OM Audio.


 
 who the **** said anything about the OM Audio not having any competition OH ELITIST ONE??? Maybe we need to listen to your suggestions and follow you oh wise one?? How about ignoring a post if you don't agree or understand it? or try not to be snide??


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> OM Audio is the greatest of all time! You better learn DannyBai. lol


 
 Yeah. I'm sure they are. Just like the KEF M200 is the most quality built IEM of all time, and NEVER have issues with it's drivers, and oh yeah...are the greatest dual dynamic IEM's that man has ever heard? Yeah.


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> I forgot to mention there is a new single BA model that is tuned differently than the Doppios. The ZX BX510-CS aka singolos. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if these are excellent as well.


 
 I've yet to meet a single BA driver I can live with. There's a couple I tolerate, or can enjoy to an extent, like the X10 or AL MZX606, but usually the bass is not up to snuff, and if it is, then the mids and highs lack in the tuning. But who knows?


----------



## IEMagnet01

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 I don't follow what you're saying? I didn't write that description. That's DsNuts describing the Doppios.


----------



## ericp10

iemagnet01 said:


> Yeah. I'm sure they are. Just like the KEF M200 is the most quality built IEM of all time, and NEVER have issues with it's drivers, and oh yeah...are the greatest dual dynamic IEM's that man has ever heard? Yeah.




Now you're learning!


----------



## Dsnuts

ya that is a legitimate fear of single BAs but these are supposedly newly developed BAs. They are selling them for around a $100 kinda spendy for a single BA. I am sure these guys probably made these to be better than the competition of other BA iems in the price range.
  
 Keep the peace fellas no need for the language. We have kept this thread ARSE HAT free so lets keep it that way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> ya that is a legitimate fear of single BAs but these are supposedly newly developed BAs. They are selling them for around a $100 kinda spendy for a single BA. I am sure these guys probably made these to be better than the competition of other BA iems in the price range.
> 
> Keep the peace fellas no need for the language. We have kept this thread ARSE HAT free so lets keep it that way.


 
 I might have to try them? And I agree...no need for people to make snide remarks about someone else's passion. Especially when I don't see it happening for the passion for the Piston, Doppios, or any other discovery here, so I have no idea why they'd try singling me out?


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> I might have to try them? And I agree...no need for people to make snide remarks about someone else's passion. Especially when I don't see it happening for the passion for the Piston, Doppios, or any other discovery here, so I have no idea why they'd try singling me out?


 
 If i end up selling my TDK BA-200, or any of my others I have currently in transit, then I'm going to try the Doppios. You've done a great job selling the item. I'm intrigued.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> I might have to try them? And I agree...no need for people to make snide remarks about someone else's passion. Especially when I don't see it happening for the passion for the Piston, Doppios, or any other discovery here, so I have no idea why they'd try singling me out?


 
 ^ Don't worry i am a equal opportunity troller. : P
  
 You been already trolled but just don't know it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It's all fun and games meng, no need to take stuff so seriously. Just messin' around is all. 
  
 That is until someone loses it. hoho j/k


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Don't worry i am a equal opportunity troller. : P
> 
> You been already trolled but just don't know it yet.
> 
> ...




I wasn't taking about you sf. You do yours in good fun, plus I know you don't take things so serious and you make it known as such. I was referring to those who know who they are who decided to single me out for snide comment, like my opinion is worthless and theirs is audiophile law.  We'll all get the last laugh with the PISTON!!! King of all IEM's!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

For the first time, all three of my newly ordered IEMs are coming from overseas. The wait is killing me!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am just telling it like I hear it.. Like I said I have not heard a ZA earphone I didn't like. I expected they will up their game with the doppios and that is exactly what they have done.
  
 I have seen the doppios sell for as little as $130 on Amazon Japan. Skip flea bay as they are more expensive.  If you guys see it for that price and own a tenso account. That would make for one heck of a deal for these..
  
 Speaking of the pistons..I ordered a pair. Look forward to hearing them.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I just have to wait until my DUNU, AT, and Piston come in first and audition each before I can pull the trigger on the Doppios. If either the DUNU or AT don't work out for me, then the ZA is next on my order list.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> I wasn't taking about you sf. You do yours in good fun, plus I know you don't take things so serious and you make it known as such. I was referring to those who know who they are who decided to single me out for snide comment, like my opinion is worthless and theirs is audiophile law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ LMAO glad you know me so well??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho you know who will be getting the last laugh after you send those HOLY pistons along with your Sammies to me. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


iemagnet01 said:


> For the first time, all three of my newly ordered IEMs are coming from overseas. The wait is killing me!


 
 ^ I pays to wait it out sometimes meng, all in due tyme. Young grasshiphopper. 
  


dsnuts said:


> I am just telling it like I hear it.. Like I said I have not heard a ZA earphone I didn't like. I expected they will up their game with the doppios and that is exactly what they have done.
> 
> I have seen the doppios sell for as little as $130 on Amazon Japan. Skip flea bay as they are more expensive.  If you guys see it for that price and own a tenso account. That would make for one heck of a deal for these..
> 
> *Speaking of the pistons..I ordered a pair. Look forward to hearing them.*


 
 Ahhh schitt!!! Finally we can get this thang done right HYPED!!!
  

  
 Choo Choo! All aboard!!!
  
 Hope they are as AMAZING as moshill mochill says they are.


----------



## gikigill

That train is actually on the same line that I live on. It's headed towards the Northern suburbs of Melbourne. 

On second thoughts, I can actually RIDE the hype train.


----------



## gikigill

Anyone listen to the Monster Npulse old edition. Selling for $100 or so on Amazon and eBay, not a bad price for a pair of full size cans.


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> That train is actually on the same line that I live on. It's headed towards the Northern suburbs of Melbourne.
> 
> On second thoughts, I can actually RIDE the hype train.


 
 OMG OMG OMG for seriously like in real lyfe???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  


gikigill said:


> Anyone listen to the Monster Npulse old edition. Selling for $100 or so on Amazon and eBay, not a bad price for a pair of full size cans.


 
 ^ Think dat gelocks dood started a thread on them or something, he got those JVC SZ2000s and those Nplus cans at the same time and started an appreciation thread on those instead cuz he thought the JVCs were some weaksauce stuff. LoL
  
 Wait don't you own those SZ2000s???


----------



## gikigill

Yup, I live in Essendon, which is on the same train line. 
Still got the SZ2000, monstrous bass and huge soundstage after 300 hours of burning. Might get the Npulse, already got the Pistons on the plane.


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> Yup, I live in Essendon, which is on the same train line.
> Still got the SZ2000, monstrous bass and huge soundstage after 300 hours of burning. Might get the Npulse, already got the Pistons on the plane.


 

 Oh nice can't wait to hear your comparo on those two. Seems like everyone is jumping on those Pistons but i am gonna hold out cuz i is hipster like that. : P
  
 But man if those Pistons is as good as chill says they are. LMAO MIND ULTRA BLOWN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Everyone can just call it quits for $19. haha


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> Oh nice can't wait to hear your comparo on those two. Seems like everyone is jumping on those Pistons *but i am gonna hold out cuz i is hipster like that. : P*
> 
> But man if those Pistons is as good as chill says they are. LMAO MIND ULTRA BLOWN!!! :eek:
> 
> Everyone can just call it quits for $19. haha :basshead:




You and me both. I'm currently happily enjoying my IM70. If Pistons turn out to be the end-all-be-all I will buy them.


----------



## doctorjazz

All psyched after the concert, gotta post some more, Steve Bernstein in his various bands, really needs to be seen live, but you get some idea. Henry Butler is amazing-sounds like what you'd get if you crossed Professor Longhair and Phineas Newborn (or, to use 2 somewhat more well known examples, though not quite as accurate an analogy, crossing Dr John and Oscar Peterson…). A true original, Bernstein defers to him in this band…it's built around him, the other 8 players take his music and expand/add punch (though, as you can see from the solo piano, he has plenty of punch on his own). Great show!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ LMAO now you know how we feel with some of your random @ss posts. STOP DOING DAT FOOL!!!


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I've yet to meet a single BA driver I can live with. There's a couple I tolerate, or can enjoy to an extent, like the X10 or AL MZX606, but usually the bass is not up to snuff, and if it is, then the mids and highs lack in the tuning. But who knows?


 
 That's the problem I have with all single BA sets I've tried as well. Unless you throw a triple flange on it and shove it halfway through your skull, bass is seriously lacking.
  
 Coming up on 25 days of Piston slow boat waiting. Still better than paying a higher shipping cost than the actual cost of the item.


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> You and me both. I'm currently happily enjoying my IM70. If Pistons turn out to be the end-all-be-all I will buy them.


 

 Yeppp same here but i gots all my cabbage on those $100 Frosties iems, so don't really wanna blow scratch on cheapos even though they are so cheap. Only buying game changers from now on, welp dirt cheap gems don't hurt as well.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp same here but i gots all my cabbage on those $100 Frosties iems, so don't really wanna blow scratch on cheapos even though they are so cheap. Only buying game changers from now on, welp dirt cheap gems don't hurt as well.


 
 Frosties?


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> Frosties?


 

 Upcoming iem from Fostex, the Fostex TE05 for ~ $100 nuff said....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide-in-ear-headphones#user_fostex_te-05
  

  

  
  


> *Best stuff of the show*:  Vali, Asgard II, *Fostex TE05*, Geek, Vanatoo, Lau, Teton, LcdX ($800 too much though), dBel's LCD3 modded.  Sanders and Venture speakers.
> 
> 
> Pretty decent: *RHA 750 (Fostex TE05 kills it though)*, Phillips headphones, Woo WES and Monoblocks (not even as bad as some competitor lunatic fanboys say).


 
  
 ^ From the same fools that hyped the Schiit Vali, those anal mofos seems to know what they are talkin' about. 
  
 edit: mo' fun stuff. 


> > What model is this magic fostex iem? For $100 it might be worth playing with. How would you compare it to UERMs, Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Upcoming iem from Fostex, the Fostex TE05 for ~ $100 nuff said....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide-in-ear-headphones#user_fostex_te-05
> 
> ...


 

  Sounds like the hype train is leaving the station, and I'm thinking I need to buy a ticket?! *FOSTEX TE-05*? Call me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 interested.


----------



## nehcrow

gikigill said:


> Yup, I live in Essendon, which is on the same train line.
> Still got the SZ2000, monstrous bass and huge soundstage after 300 hours of burning. Might get the Npulse, already got the Pistons on the plane.


 
 LOL.
 I live surprisingly close to you O_O
 I too take the Essendon line occasionally...

 EDIT: I too have rode the hype train in real life


----------



## gikigill

nehcrow said:


> LOL.
> I live surprisingly close to you O_O
> I too take the Essendon line occasionally...
> 
> ...


----------



## quartertone

dsnuts said:


> Guys we are talking about each hit on a high note having a slight variance in tone/pitch.. Lesser iems will not pick this type of detail up not even close, this type of detail is on every part of the spectrum and that got me thinking just how good these iems are.
> 
> Vocal pitch and slight variations in breathing, microdetails on strings such as the sliding of fingers on frets, and approximately how much force used by the artist to pluck the strings can be made out with ease on these.. Needless to say these have more than separated themselves from everything I own they have quickly become my reference for sound.


 
  
 Sure a good IEM brings these things out more, but one should always be able to hear them if one's listening properly and the recording is decent. Hell, one could hear them in the days of cassette players and earbuds too.
  


h20fidelity said:


> Damn, I don't even remember the $1300+ 1Plus2 hybrid unit being able to do that.


 
  
 ????
  


bhazard said:


> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to meet a single BA driver I can live with. There's a couple I tolerate, or can enjoy to an extent, like the X10 or AL MZX606, but usually the bass is not up to snuff, and if it is, then the mids and highs lack in the tuning. But who knows?
> ...


 
  
 The FAD Heaven IV is an exception to this. Nice ample bass.


----------



## nehcrow

Gotta try Doppios!
 ...Or maybe the DN-1000.
 HMMMMMMM


----------



## H20Fidelity

quartertone said:


> Sure a good IEM brings these things out more, but one should always be able to hear them if one's listening properly and the recording is decent. *Hell, one could hear them in the days of cassette players and earbuds too.*
> 
> 
> ????


 


 Before you quoted me pages and pages after my conversation, lets make it clear what I didn't hear 1Plus2 do and what I bolded in Dsnuts post. below.

  


> *approximately how much force used by the artist to pluck the strings can be made out with ease on these..*


 

 There, it looks a little clearer now for the members wouldn't you say? rather than you making out I meant his entire post?


 And now, you can hear it on cassette players and earbuds.... Oh my, this thread does offer some entertainment.


----------



## quartertone

h20fidelity said:


> quartertone said:
> 
> 
> > Sure a good IEM brings these things out more, but one should always be able to hear them if one's listening properly and the recording is decent. *Hell, one could hear them in the days of cassette players and earbuds too.*
> ...


 
  
 Oh, sorry if you feel misrepresented... but it actually makes no difference to my point. I doubt DS meant that you can measure the number of Newtons applied to the string, he was saying you can hear how hard it's being plucked. Which, as I said, has always been the case for those who listen carefully.


----------



## nihontoman

There was a dual BA Final Audio prototype floating around somewhere here, or am I wrong? would be interesting to hear that alongside the doppio.


----------



## nehcrow

quartertone said:


> Oh, sorry if you feel misrepresented... but it actually makes no difference to my point. I doubt DS meant that you can measure the number of Newtons applied to the string, he was saying you can hear how hard it's being plucked. Which, as I said, has always been the case for those who listen carefully.


 
 By how much forced used, do you just mean the dynamics in the music? ofc music can't quantify the force used to play an instrument, but I guess greater force = louder music?


----------



## Mackem

Man I'd love to demo some dual BA IEMs, never used any before.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Man I'd love to demo some dual BA IEMs, never used any before.




I'm selling my dual BA's, though I think I've already sold them to a fellow head'fier?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> Man I'd love to demo some dual BA IEMs, never used any before.




Same here. 

What's all this fuss about bass quality and stereo separation/detail?


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> A little update on the doppios. For science sake I don't know if I was a believer of BA burn in but if you guys think about it. It makes sense that BAs do in fact need some use before they are full on to what they were made for..Case in point. I let music play through my Doppios for the last 48 hours since I got them..
> 
> Do they change like dynamics? No..However they did change. I did notice some of the BA characteristics with a touch of brightness using the DX50 on open box. That is completely gone. The low end now has also filled in very nicely. Music is now fuller sounding a bit warmer. What hasn't changed is the smoothness and the astounding amount of detail.  Before where I can pick out what each BA was doing. Now both are firing with a seamless fluidity that makes these in ears easily one of the best sounding phones I have ever owned or heard. In other words. Running music through these actually made them even better than what I heard on initial listen.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dang, these sound amazing. Since I've been on Head-Fi, a lot of my music preference has moved away from the likes of dubstep to music with female vocals, but I still listen to 'bass heavy' music from time to time. By the sounds of it if the Doppios had a bit more bass they'd be almost perfect for me; I love the way the Zero Audio IEMs look, they fit me well and even on the lower end models the sound quality is pretty damn awesome. 
  
 My Pistons should be here within a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## Leo888

Guys, do we have to create an account to place an order for the piston with ibuyyou.com. Also, will there be a tracking number to track the item if we were to choose free shipping. I'm asking because there's a note stating that we should check with our local post office to check on the arrival of the item or it will be return to sender in a month's time. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwinter

bhazard said:


> > I've yet to meet a single BA driver I can live with. There's a couple I tolerate, or can enjoy to an extent, like the X10 or AL MZX606, but usually the bass is not up to snuff, and if it is, then the mids and highs lack in the tuning. But who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




quartertone already beat me to it but, the FAD Heaven series is your ticket. Your ticket at the low low price of waaaay more than most would consider paying for a single BA. But then again people paid $500-1000 for single DDs so it's cool.

If you want more treble presence, the Heaven A,C,S, SS. If you want something a bit more even across midrange and treble Heaven V, VI. A less colored one is supposed to be the IV, but I dunno, haven't heard it.


----------



## peter123

Yes you'll need to create an account to place the order. It's very easy and you can choose to pay with PayPal when you check out.

As far as I understand one will not get a tracking number on the free shipping. As a matter of fact I've not even got a tracking number for my $8 shipping. I did send a message to the seller yesterday asking for it but no answer yet....


----------



## Leo888

Thanks peter123 for the input. Appreciate it. Please do update again if it's not an inconvenience when you got a response from them.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

I've got my Piston few days ago. They are decent phones with big boomy bass, decent mid range and smooth treble, they are similar to Basso but I'm not sure if they are better than Basso or not coz I didn't own Basso anymore. To me they are very good for ~$20 asking price and they may punch way above their price point but they are not better than my other ~$100ish phones.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

peter123 said:


> Yes you'll need to create an account to place the order. It's very easy and you can choose to pay with PayPal when you check out.
> 
> As far as I understand one will not get a tracking number on the free shipping. As a matter of fact I've not even got a tracking number for my $8 shipping. I did send a message to the seller yesterday asking for it but no answer yet....




I didn't get my tracking number neither, the girl who replied my email only tell me to go and check on their website which has no other details than "on the way"


----------



## jwong

My Pistons were boomy when I got them, but that went away within an hour. The hype train may be a bit much, but I find them exceedingly good for the money. They're not better than my $50 Gratitudes (though those were much more expensive before being discontinued of course), but for $20-ish?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

jwong said:


> My Pistons were boomy when I got them, but that went away within an hour. The hype train may be a bit much, but I find them exceedingly good for the money. They're not better than my $50 Gratitudes (though those were much more expensive before being discontinued of course), but for $20-ish?




I'm totally agreed with you that they are exceedingly good for $20-ish


----------



## Shawn71

Any comparisons with vsonics vsd1/S/LE or bwavz beta 2013 ed or bwavz m5/S1 or meelec m6/9 or ep 630/830 or smagic pl13/pl21,jlab j3,j5,j6 OR anyother sub$50 iems is much appreciated by this golden version of pistons.......TY.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Damn, this hype train is going fast...and I feel lucky to have gotten on. I just wish I bought the old ones with them for the comparison...I still have no more money...
  
    Ah well, I think I'mma wait for next winter. Who knows, my parents might actually give me a proper budget for me birthday. $100 could get me a lot of earphones for playing around with...Moxpads, Havi B3, old Pistons...I'm totally confused right now. I just wish I had the guts cash to enter the $100+ price range. Then again, I need a portable amp, especially with multiple outputs (the perfect comparison tool).


----------



## doctorjazz

The Heaven IV, V, and VI have some passionate supporters here, and have been on my radar for a while, along with Heir and some others you might consider lower-high tier.. Sennheiser is able to get mucho bass from a single dynamic driver in their upper end iems, from what I read (haven't heard them). I find Ety 4ps, with good seal, had enough bass, though it isn't enough for many. 
Lots on the thread since yesterday, New Zero Audio and Fostex sound interesting. Was just listening to the Tenore, those are nice 4 the price. Night in Manhatten was fun, though it at me back enough to buy a low-end of the higher tier phone (tix parking, dinner for 3...Jazz Standard is a beautiful club, for those who might be in the area. Great food, too, Southern BBQ from Blue Smoke, their restaurant upstairs. Great ribs, sides, and a smoked veggie burger, that had to be the best veggie burger I've ever had!


----------



## IEMagnet01

leo888 said:


> Thanks peter123 for the input. Appreciate it. Please do update again if it's not an inconvenience when you got a response from them.




I posted the seller link of who I got my Piston 2.0 off of. It comes with a tracking number, and they sell the 2.0, and not the original version.


----------



## vwinter

nihontoman said:


> There was a dual BA Final Audio prototype floating around somewhere here, or am I wrong? would be interesting to hear that alongside the doppio.




News to me.




doctorjazz said:


> The Heaven IV, V, and VI have some passionate supporters here, and have been on my radar for a while, along with Heir and some others you might consider lower-high tier.. Sennheiser is able to get mucho bass from a single dynamic driver in their upper end iems, from what I read (haven't heard them). I find Ety 4ps, with good seal, had enough bass, though it isn't enough for many.




I personally think the "enough bass" issue is often (not always) a matter of it being a match for the rest of the tuning. I like both a good amount of bass and neutral bass. It just needs to work with what the rest of the sound offers.

The Heavens V, at least, has one of my favorite low ends as of late, full, not overbearing while still clearly up in dBs, well detailed (but not crazy like the ER-4S), musical and organic (where you don't even think "this is BA bass" or "this is DD bass"). That last one is surprisingly important to me. That was one of my complaints with say the 1Plus2, the low end while technically amazing, being incredibly tight and detailed and fast and well balanced was just almost unnaturally dry and devoid of life for me. They probably tuned that in a way to match the character of the BAs putting up the mids and highs. The Senn IE800 bass was a bit dry for me too but that thing was as sub bass a beast as I had heard.


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> The Heaven IV, V, and VI have some passionate supporters here, and have been on my radar for a while, along with Heir and some others you might consider lower-high tier.. Sennheiser is able to get mucho bass from a single dynamic driver in their upper end iems, from what I read (haven't heard them). I find Ety 4ps, with good seal, had enough bass, though it isn't enough for many.
> Lots on the thread since yesterday, New Zero Audio and Fostex sound interesting. Was just listening to the Tenore, those are nice 4 the price. Night in Manhatten was fun, though it at me back enough to buy a low-end of the higher tier phone (tix parking, dinner for 3...Jazz Standard is a beautiful club, for those who might be in the area. Great food, too, Southern BBQ from Blue Smoke, their restaurant upstairs. Great ribs, sides, and a smoked veggie burger, that had to be the best veggie burger I've ever had!


 
  
 Heaven IV can be had for around 140$:
https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000360428-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html
  
 Absolutely amazing for the price.


----------



## Mackem

Gonna start fishing around for some more IEMs, see what I can find in the £200 price range that might meet what I want in a pair of IEMs (Comfortable / preferably light, good build quality, potent bass that doesn't ruin the mids, mids and highs that are both on the next level compared to the Zero Audio Carbo Basso). I may not be able to find anything but I can only search!


----------



## doctorjazz

…_to dream, the impossible dream…_


----------



## peter123

leo888 said:


> Thanks peter123 for the input. Appreciate it. Please do update again if it's not an inconvenience when you got a response from them.




I'll let you know as soon as there's some news.


----------



## ericp10

I sent an email too with no reply. Well, I'm not going to lose my mind over $26, but PayPal will reimburse anyway. I'm giving them one more week. I don't need them.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The thing I've noticed about the OM Audio is the sustain times. Listening to Yes - Roundabout, and the pluck of the strings, the note just goes on and on, even after another string has been plucked. Just a treat to hear.


----------



## peter123

I'm not particularly worried that my order won't show up, I'm just very curious about where it is


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I'm not particularly worried that my order won't show up, I'm just very curious about where it is


 
 i got a tracking number with mine. it's the damn wait times that's killing me. I've got the *Piston 2.0* coming from Singapore, the *DUNU DN-1000* coming from China, and the *AT-IM70* coming from Japan, and all are taking FOREVER to show up. To be honest, all of them are at Customs at this moment.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'll post this one more time for those of you thinking about picking up the Piston 2.0
  
 This seller provides a tracking number, ships quickly, and is selling the gold 2.0 version with beryllium alloy driver. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171194852810
  
 plus they have a 100% rating.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Interesting. I ran into these, and the measured really good, with solid bass measurements for a dual BA. 
  
*DENON AH-C400*
  
 I wonder how good these really are? This is the first time I've heard of these.


----------



## quartertone

http://www.ifans.com/forums/threads/denon-music-maniac-ah-c400.389660/


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> http://www.ifans.com/forums/threads/denon-music-maniac-ah-c400.389660/




Thanks Quartertone. I was intensely interested until the description of the upper treble as "metallic", which was the great turn off for me for both the XBA 30 and XBA 4. That unnatural metallic tinge in the highs. Yuck.


----------



## Leo888

iemagnet01 said:


> I posted the seller link of who I got my Piston 2.0 off of. It comes with a tracking number, and they sell the 2.0, and not the original version.





Thanks iEMagnet01, will look into it.



peter123 said:


> I'll let you know as soon as there's some news.




Thanks again Peter.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> The Heaven IV, V, and VI have some passionate supporters here, and have been on my radar for a while, along with Heir and some others you might consider lower-high tier.. Sennheiser is able to get mucho bass from a single dynamic driver in their upper end iems, from what I read (haven't heard them). I find Ety 4ps, with good seal, had enough bass, though it isn't enough for many.
> Lots on the thread since yesterday, New Zero Audio and Fostex sound interesting. Was just listening to the Tenore, those are nice 4 the price. Night in Manhatten was fun, though it at me back enough to buy a low-end of the higher tier phone (tix parking, dinner for 3...Jazz Standard is a beautiful club, for those who might be in the area. Great food, too, Southern BBQ from Blue Smoke, their restaurant upstairs. Great ribs, sides, and a smoked veggie burger, that had to be the best veggie burger I've ever had!


 
 Glad to hear that you (Doctorjazz) are enjoying the multilevel fruits of civilization.  Congratulations!  sound is n important part of that, but you enjoying many more dimensions!


----------



## akarise

vwinter said:


> News to me.
> I personally think the "enough bass" issue is often (not always) a matter of it being a match for the rest of the tuning. I like both a good amount of bass and neutral bass. It just needs to work with what the rest of the sound offers.
> 
> The Heavens V, at least, has one of my favorite low ends as of late, full, not overbearing while still clearly up in dBs, well detailed (but not crazy like the ER-4S), musical and organic (where you don't even think "this is BA bass" or "this is DD bass"). That last one is surprisingly important to me. That was one of my complaints with say the 1Plus2, the low end while technically amazing, being incredibly tight and detailed and fast and well balanced was just almost unnaturally dry and devoid of life for me. They probably tuned that in a way to match the character of the BAs putting up the mids and highs. The Senn IE800 bass was a bit dry for me too but that thing was as sub bass a beast as I had heard.


 
  
 Have to concur with vwinter, the lows of the Heaven V sound so natural with great detail but also so punchy with good impact. I'll admit that this is the only BA-only IEM I've heard, but I've never been bothered with the lows feeling dry or artificial. Overall the sound is just so coherent and organic that I just get lost in the music. In contrast, the other IEMs I've owned always made me nitpick at the technical performance of the earphone since something always felt slightly out of place. This is definitely not the case with the Heaven V. After half a year since purchasing them, I'm still constantly wowed by them and I have no real desire to upgrade, only the slight desire to buy one of the hyped IEMs I read about in this thread. But those desires quickly vanish every time I put the Heaven V back in my ears.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So stoked. Not only did I order a *FiiO X3* as an upgrade from my *iPod Touch 4* and *Sansa Fuze*, but KEF came through and I'm getting a new pair of *KEF M200* to replace my busted pair. So now I get to listen to my amazing *OM Audio IEP*'s through an X3, but I got the *Piston 2.0*, a *DN-1000*, an *AT-IM70*, and M200 all coming in the next week. The New Year is indeed sweet on my ears!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> So stoked. Not only did I order a *FiiO X3* as an upgrade from my *iPod Touch 4* and *Sansa Fuze*, but KEF came through and I'm getting a new pair of *KEF M200* to replace my busted pair. So now I get to listen to my amazing *OM Audio IEP*'s through an X3, but I got the *Piston 2.0*, a *DN-1000*, an *AT-IM70*, and M200 all coming in the next week. The New Year is indeed sweet on my ears!


 
      Congrats mang! I'm now really jealous of you guys...
 Aaahaaaaaaa....all the things I could do! If I had a little money, it's a rich man's world!


----------



## osiris1

Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 arrived today. 
  
first impressions: pretty clear and dynamic. fun sounding... a bit v-shaped sound. good bass impact, clear trebles and no sibilance. mids are clear too. soundstage is good, as these are vented. 
  
sturdy quality with good machining, very compact packaging. all in all very good for USD19, with beryllium drivers to boot. only gripes are cord is too short, and i can't really get a good fit with the supplied eartips.
  
bought from ibuygou, will free standard shipping and took about 2 weeks to arrive here in Malaysia.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

osiris1 said:


> Xiaomi Pistons 2.0 arrived today.
> 
> first impressions: pretty clear and dynamic. fun sounding... a bit v-shaped sound. good bass impact, clear trebles and no sibilance. mids are clear too. soundstage is good, as these are vented.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the same problem...only because I like wearing them around-the-ear instead of straight-down like it was designed for. Just wish they had a shirt clip of some sort...


----------



## Mackem

thatbeatsguy said:


> Congrats mang! I'm now really jealous of you guys...
> Aaahaaaaaaa....all the things I could do! If I had a little money, it's a rich man's world!


 
 I have the money, just can never decide what to order as I'm more worried as to whether I won't be able to get a good fit or the sound won't suit the music I listen to


----------



## Zelda

mackem said:


> I have the money, just can never decide what to order as I'm more worried as to whether I won't be able to get a good fit or the sound won't suit the music I listen to


 
 which ones are you considering?


----------



## Mackem

zelda said:


> which ones are you considering?


 
 Been looking at a couple, Dunu DN-1000, Final Audio Design Heaven IV. Just looking for something that has adequate bass but better mids and highs than my Carbo Bassos with similar isolation, comfort etc.
  
 Open to recommendations really.


----------



## Zelda

mackem said:


> Been looking at a couple, Dunu DN-1000, Final Audio Design Heaven IV. Just looking for something that has adequate bass but better mids and highs than my Carbo Bassos with similar isolation, comfort etc.
> 
> Open to recommendations really.


 
 isolation is good with the Dunu. but comfort about average, better with over-ear fit, but still. at least for me. sound is terrific, though


----------



## Mackem

zelda said:


> isolation is good with the Dunu. but comfort about average, better with over-ear fit, but still. at least for me. sound is terrific, though


 
 Yeah, comfort is for sure a consideration as well. For the record, I have no qualms with the Bassos whatsoever in comfort or isolation (Wearing them straight down)


----------



## amigomatt

It was the old model of pistons I ordered, but the seller kindly refunded my money this morning, so I've just ordered the Piston 2.0 from ibuygou!  Now the wait...

 In the meatnime, for IEMs, I'm enjoying my HA-FX67s and particularly my Superux HD381F.  They are AMAZING sound for the price - so balanced, clean and open for £13 - I can't quite believe them.  Anyone else tried them?


----------



## Grayson73

Are these legit?  They are gold Xiaomi Pistons.
  
 $15:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Radiation-Protection-Phone-Handset-Microphone-Telephone-Receiver-3-5mm-for-Mp3-4-iphone-Drop-shipping/549116832.html
  
 $27:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks Quartertone. I was intensely interested until the description of the upper treble as "metallic", which was the great turn off for me for both the XBA 30 and XBA 4. That unnatural metallic tinge in the highs. Yuck.


 
 xba30 didnt have any metallic-ness like the xba3 did. they sound much closer to the xba40 to my ears - smooth


----------



## Don Lehrer

iemagnet01 said:


> Here's my in depth review of the *OM Audio InEarPeace* :
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698277/om-audio-inearpeace-hybrid-iem-the-single-ba-single-dynamic-driver-iem-done-right
> 
> PEACE!!!


 
 Great review, thanks for your time


----------



## osiris1

thatbeatsguy said:


> I have the same problem...only because I like wearing them around-the-ear instead of straight-down like it was designed for. Just wish they had a shirt clip of some sort...


 
 seems like around the ear is better for comfort as well for these Pistons. the cables are not microphonic, which is good.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

osiris1 said:


> seems like _around the ear is better for comfort as well for these Pistons_. the cables are not microphonic, which is good.


 
 I agree with you there.
  


grayson73 said:


> Are these legit?  They are gold Xiaomi Pistons.
> 
> $15:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Radiation-Protection-Phone-Handset-Microphone-Telephone-Receiver-3-5mm-for-Mp3-4-iphone-Drop-shipping/549116832.html
> ...


 
 The first link is suspicious, for a couple of reasons:

   You're not so sure whether you're getting the gold ones or the silver ones. The seller shows *both*, so ulness you could talk to him, you have a good chance of getting the old ones (which were, in fact, sold at the same price as the new Pistons until they were discontinued).
   The pictures of the gold Pistons give away that it is a fake. Check this out:
    The picture might be small, but you obviouslysee the letter *R* there, right? In a real MK301 (the gold Pistons, if you will) are they there? *NO!* The original Pistons have a bump of sorts only on the right, as I will show you here:
    Hopefully the encircled parts will enlighten you. You might wanna zoom it in just to make sure tho. As for the eBay seller, he looks pretty legit with his supplied pictures, provided they weren't sourced from anywhere else. Also, the Aliexpress seller's photo on the earpieces (the same one above) seems to have some damage on them or something. I'm unsure, really. But that's my opinion. Go for the *eBay* seller -- he seems pretty legit.


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> xba30 didnt have any metallic-ness like the xba3 did. they sound much closer to the xba40 to my ears - smooth


 
 Not with me. The XBA 30 metallic highs were actually worse than the XBA 4. This was confirmed by the head'fier who bought my XBA 30.


----------



## IEMagnet01

don lehrer said:


> Great review, thanks for your time


 
 you're welcome, don. Thank you for taking the time to look it over.


----------



## Wokei

quote name="Grayson73" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/18360#post_10137251"]Are these legit?  They are gold Xiaomi Pistons.

$15:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Radiation-Protection-Phone-Handset-Microphone-Telephone-Receiver-3-5mm-for-Mp3-4-iphone-Drop-shipping/549116832.html

$27:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168
[/quote]

Chatted with the seller on Aliexpress... Ask him 100% Xiaomi original or 1.1 high quality copy? 

He replied 50% .... Why don't u buy from ibuygou... There was a member who bought it for USD20... cheaper.


----------



## IEMagnet01

www.Head-Direct.com has a deal on the *FiiO X3* for *US customers only*. $160 for the X3. The cheapest I've been able to find it is *$189.00* on ebay, and *$200* on mp4nation.


----------



## mochill

^WOW


----------



## IEMagnet01

wokei said:


> quote name="Grayson73" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/18360#post_10137251"]Are these legit?  They are gold Xiaomi Pistons.
> 
> $15:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Radiation-Protection-Phone-Handset-Microphone-Telephone-Receiver-3-5mm-for-Mp3-4-iphone-Drop-shipping/549116832.html
> ...


 
 Chatted with the seller on Aliexpress... Ask him 100% Xiaomi original or 1.1 high quality copy?

 He replied 50% .... Why don't u buy from ibuygou... There was a member who bought it for USD20... cheaper.[/quote]

 I bought mine from the second seller on ebay. high feedback percentage, AND they provided me with a tracking number. A tracking number that's working. So at $24.00, I think that's the best way to go. We'll see when they arrive eh?


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> Not with me. The XBA 30 metallic highs were actually worse than the XBA 4. This was confirmed by the head'fier who bought my XBA 30.


 
 i find that hard to beleive from my experience. sony may have had less quality control for the xba series and have different sounding phones. some said they heard no issues with the xba3, which i thought was crazy...


----------



## ericp10

Universally, a slight raised bump on cable always mean it is the left side driver.


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> i find that hard to beleive from my experience. sony may have had less quality control for the xba series and have different sounding phones. some said they heard no issues with the xba3, which i thought was crazy...


 
 Well...two ears are better than one. Also, go through the XBA 3/30 thread, and we're not the only ones talking about the metallic treble.


----------



## osiris1

ericp10 said:


> Universally, a slight raised bump on cable always mean it is the left side driver.


 
 for the Pistons, the raised ring/bump indeed is for the right driver.


----------



## Wokei

osiris1 said:


> for the Pistons, the raised ring/bump indeed is for the right driver.




Hey I m from KL Malaysia too... Might pull the trigger on this from Ibuygou....... Free shipping with no tracking no right.?

That good eh..... Mmmmmm


----------



## osiris1

wokei said:


> Hey I m from KL Malaysia too... Might pull the trigger on this from Ibuygou....... Free shipping with no tracking no right.?
> 
> That good eh..... Mmmmmm


 
 free shipping with no tracking. 
  
 I would say it's decently good for that price, plus you can use it as a headset for phones. don't expect too much details, but quite fun.


----------



## Wokei

osiris1 said:


> free shipping with no tracking.
> 
> I would say it's decently good for that price, plus you can use it as a headset for phones. don't expect too much details, but quite fun.




Thanks for the info... Also lately some stuff bought over eBay small value items don't seem to arrive... Had about 7 items not arrived... And the funny thing is just received an item with post marked from China dated 22 Sept last year just arrived last Friday. 

Furthermore I have other item which are in my priority list to get and been spending too much on earphone n iems..... Why can't I be satisfied and take a break??


----------



## osiris1

wokei said:


> Thanks for the info... Also lately some stuff bought over eBay small value items don't seem to arrive... Had about 7 items not arrived... And the funny thing is just received an item with post marked from China dated 22 Sept last year just arrived last Friday.
> 
> Furthermore I have other item which are in my priority list to get and been spending too much on earphone n iems..... Why can't I be satisfied and take a break??


 
 because you keep visiting Head-Fi... and specifically this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 p/s: never had that problem with China posts... I'm in Penang though. maybe postmen here are better.


----------



## Wokei

osiris1 said:


> because you keep visiting Head-Fi... and specifically this thread
> 
> p/s: never had that problem with China posts... I'm in Penang though. maybe postmen here are better.




Yup here and many others threads too......... Funny I used to work in Penang... Near Free School


----------



## audiohurric4ne

wow never thought we have many malaysians here . hye guys ! hahah, btw im having a trouble deciding between fxt90 and vc1000. i listen to 90% metal and 10% other genre. which 1 should i buy ?


----------



## Wokei

quote name="audiohurric4ne" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/18375#post_10139269"]wow never thought we have many malaysians here . hye guys ! hahah, btw im having a trouble deciding between fxt90 and vc1000. i listen to 90% metal and 10% other genre. which 1 should i buy ? 
[/quote]



Sorry cant help you but my current favourite now China made iems with detachable cable for my metal music addiction. Have not a chance to test those you mentioned. Got this from recommended from this thread 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/600#post_10137247

The link if u r interested 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-Moxpad-X3-sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for-MP3-player-MP5-MP4-Mobile-Phones-in-ear/1427854533.


----------



## IEMagnet01

audiohurric4ne said:


> wow never thought we have many malaysians here . hye guys ! hahah, btw im having a trouble deciding between fxt90 and vc1000. i listen to 90% metal and 10% other genre. which 1 should i buy ?




Go with the VC1000. I think at the end of the day , you 'd have been happier trading in less bass for the harsh i.e. aggressive upper mids/lower treble that makes the FXT90 so fatiguing. I used to love them for their timbre and clarity, but loathe them for the thick notedness and forewardness of the upper mids and smack in the treble that made listening to metal too congested and visceral.


----------



## ericp10

Well fellas a full review to come, but the On1 is better and more natural sounding in vocals than the M500! Strings are fuller and both about equal in instrument separation and details. Well, I think the Thinksound edges the M500 out a little in those two areas because of a more natural sound. The owner tuned the sh-- out of these. And although it's an on ear, it almost sits like an over the ear phone with great thick comfortable pads. The m500 sounds a bit veiled against the On1 with only 30 hours on it. I still love the m500 though.
  
 Yeah, these are sweet! Right now, the best headphone I've heard since the X1. The sound is intoxicating. Great imaging and separation is just beautiful. Some of the best bass and drums I've heard in a headphone too. You know Steely Dan has a lot going on in its music. Well listening through the X3, I'm hearing vocal harmonies, chord progressions and drum patterns I wasn't picking up before in any other headphone sans for the X1. But I hear these things even better with the On1 since it is a monitor headphone.


----------



## gikigill

I am seriously considering the On1 having trialled it for some time.


----------



## ericp10

gikigill said:


> I am seriously considering the On1 having trialled it for some time.


 
 Far beyond my expectations gikigill.


----------



## nehcrow

Anyone else bite the bullet on the Doppios? Looking forward to new impressions


----------



## Dsnuts

A quick A/B against my XBA-3..

 I knew the Doppios had the better tuning even before the AB but now I am very certain..Coming from listening to the Doppios the XBA-3s sound distant..Vocals especially sound distant and not as engaging/forward againsts the Doppios. Clarity is better on the doppios.. Clarity without the clinical effect of artificial highs or boost in the upper mid region. The forwardness of the vocals just integrates much better on the doppios.. The bass of the XBA-3s are actually boosted much more than I initially thought.. Mid bass sound loose a bit boomy compared to the Doppios tight and defined bass region. While the XBA-3 do a decent job with detail. It is much easier to hear the same detail and even more on the doppios. Treble also does not sound as natural or as dynamic as the doppios. High notes are thinner almost brittle sounding in comparison and yes shows a bit of that metallic trait,  does not have the same quality in the highs the doppios do, really a non comparison here.. Sound stage is very comparable on both earphones which don't surprise..
  
 As much as I loved my XBA-3s. My doppios are outclassing them in every part of the spectrum.


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> A quick A/B against my XBA-3..
> 
> I knew the Doppios had the better tuning even before the AB but now I am very certain..Coming from listening to the Doppios the XBA-3s sound distant..Vocals especially sound distant and not as engaging/forward againsts the Doppios. Clarity is better on the doppios.. Clarity without the clinical effect of artificial highs or boost in the upper mid region. The forwardness of the vocals just integrates much better on the doppios.. The bass of the XBA-3s are actually boosted much more than I initially thought.. Mid bass sound loose a bit boomy compared to the Doppios tight and defined bass region. While the XBA-3 do a decent job with detail. It is much easier to hear the same detail and even more on the doppios. Treble also does not sound as natural or as dynamic as the doppios. High notes are thinner almost brittle sounding in comparison and yes shows a bit of that metallic trait,  does not have the same quality in the highs the doppios do, really a non comparison here.. Sound stage is very comparable on both earphones which don't surprise..
> 
> As much as I loved my XBA-3s. My doppios are outclassing them in every part of the spectrum.


 
 thank you for mentioning the metallic treble of the XBA 3. It's also present in the 30's and the 4's. Huge turn off.


----------



## vlenbo

For anyone who ordered an electronic device (headphones, motherboards, computer appliances from amazon japan through tenso), did anyone have problems with the shipment staying in customs for a while? I don't know if I should be concerned waiting for nearly two weeks for the package to be delivered in my state.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> thank you for mentioning the metallic treble of the XBA 3. It's also present in the 30's and the 4's. Huge turn off.


 
 I don't know why the treble is the concern for the 4s. In my opinion, the mids were more of a concern for me as the unrealistic vocals (sounded sucked in with me) are worse than the metallic treble. However, the metallic treble is pretty concerning in itself. Not many xba-3 users reported that problem until they hear a competitive earphone like the doppios. 
  
 the ath-im02 on the other hand...made me realize how much they kick ass! Just like the doppios, the im-02 are nothing short of amazing as it even beats its predecessor, the ck10s! I loved the sound signature of the ck10s as it had liquifying mids, and pretty crispy treble, though pretty smooth at the same time. Now I believe that the im-02s do not have the liquid smooth mids, but a buttery type of mids that varies on recordings. I'll post more impressions and make a review about them after I retrieve my ck10s and I recieve the ck10s.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> For anyone who ordered an electronic device (headphones, motherboards, computer appliances from amazon japan through tenso), did anyone have problems with the shipment staying in customs for a while? I don't know if I should be concerned waiting for nearly two weeks for the package to be delivered in my state.


 
 Not at all. Which state? For some reason my stuff from Japan flies straight into Chicago. I've been kind of shocked. I would think it would hit Cali first, but it comes from Japan straight to a customs port in Chicago. I guess I've ordered enough that they don't trip too much.
  
 Oh! Wait a minute. Japan rules have changed. Back in August or so I did have to send in a photo copy of some sort of state i.d. and a copy of a redacted letter with my mailing address on it. Did you do all of that yet? Something required by Japan now when sending parcels to someone out of the country.


----------



## kahaluu

Haven't had a problem at all with amazon japan through tenso. Usually takes 4 to 5 days to get to me in Hawaii.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Not at all. Which state? For some reason my stuff from Japan flies straight into Chicago. I've been kind of shocked. I would think it would hit Cali first, but it comes from Japan straight to a customs port in Chicago. I guess I've ordered enough that they don't trip too much.
> 
> Oh! Wait a minute. Japan rules have changed. Back in August or so I did have to send in a photo copy of some sort of state i.d. and a copy of a redacted letter with my mailing address on it. Did you do all of that yet? Something required by Japan now when sending parcels to someone out of the country.


 
  
  


kahaluu said:


> Haven't had a problem at all with amazon japan through tenso. Usually takes 4 to 5 days to get to me in Hawaii.


 
 thanks for the responses fellas. The shipment went from japan to chicago, and I'm waiting for it to arrive in Texas. I'm also quite shocked that it usually ends up at chicago and then delivers a day later in Texas. I expected NY for some reason (due to audiocubes, a japanese website that uses ems as well). 
  
 I know what you're talking about, it's the mandatory check up from tenso right? I did that in september, unfortunately I didn't do it early enough to get a free code.   I had to go through a long process in getting a copy of the mailing address (I'm not an organized person, heh.)
  
 My father and I reunited this christmas and required my help to order a motherboard from amazon japan. It's an old Foxconn motherboard for his business, and there was only one seller from japan that had it in stock. 
 I'm used to waiting a day or two after customs, lol. I guess because I only order earphones from japan? Would the weight of the package and the motherboard itself be a reason why it is taking pretty long?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I ordered the *Havi B3 Pro* from ugomark. Dual Dynamics that are supposedly designed to look and sound like *Sennheiser IE80*'s. hazard gives them high marks, and they look gorgeous, so I gave them a shot at $40.00 US. Got these and cancelled my AT-IM70 order, since I already have the *KEF M200* replacement, so I figured this would be overkill. If the Havi B3 Pro lives up to even half the hype, I'll be happy with it.


----------



## jant71

I think that might be giving the wrong impression though since the B3 Pro is quite neutral. If one might sound like the IE80 it would be the enhanced version.


----------



## IEMagnet01

jant71 said:


> I think that might be giving the wrong impression though since the B3 Pro is quite neutral. If one might sound like the IE80 it would be the enhanced version.


 
 Oh good!! Neutral is more my speed. I can always bass boost a neutral sound sig. I'm not a fan of boomy bass iem's, That's the reason I sold my IE80 was the bass being a bit too much for my tastes. That and I didn't enjoy that Sennheiser house treble like i used to a few years ago, when I was all about the Senns.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I ordered the *Havi B3 Pro* from ugomark. Dual Dynamics that are supposedly designed to look and sound like *Sennheiser IE80*'s. hazard gives them high marks, and they look gorgeous, so I gave them a shot at $40.00 US. Got these and cancelled my AT-IM70 order, since I already have the *KEF M200* replacement, so I figured this would be overkill. If the Havi B3 Pro lives up to even half the hype, I'll be happy with it.


 
 It's quite stunning what you get for $40. Dual driver, tempered glass, Sony hybrid-like tips, 30 core OFC, and this is an industry first too:
  
 "First use of four parallel output signal lines, ground lines with separate left and right channels, greatly reducing the line between annoying interference, has a more pure sound."
  
 It is basically turning it into a "balanced" headphone of sorts. It creates killer separation and imaging.
  
 Make sure to request them to order the Pro version, or you might get the regular one. Same price for both. The Pro version is very neutral, while the regular "enhanced" one is not.
  
 I'd be REALLY interested in an Inearpeace vs Havi comparison.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> It's quite stunning what you get for $40. Dual driver, tempered glass, Sony hybrid-like tips, 30 core OFC, and this is an industry first too:
> 
> "First use of four parallel output signal lines, ground lines with separate left and right channels, greatly reducing the line between annoying interference, has a more pure sound."
> 
> ...


 
 I specifically requested the Pros and that I didn't want the Enhanced. I'm excited to get them. I'll serve up a a/b review as soon as they arrive. I don't expect them for a couple weeks though. It says 7-10 days, but even China Post usually takes more than 7 days.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm also looking forward to an A/B v.s my KEF M200. See how the Havi B3 stacks up against what I think is the best dual dynamic.


----------



## daveyostrow

kahaluu said:


> Haven't had a problem at all with amazon japan through tenso. Usually takes 4 to 5 days to get to me in Hawaii.


 
 hawaii? i almost got tickets when delta had the price mistake a few weeks ago... 
  


iemagnet01 said:


> thank you for mentioning the metallic treble of the XBA 3. It's also present in the 30's and the 4's. Huge turn off.


 
 Do they really have the separation 3 ba drivers can offer?
  
 Also, im still waiting to hear more about the pistons... i have some ebay bucks can use


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm also looking forward to an A/B v.s my KEF M200. See how the Havi B3 stacks up against what I think is the best dual dynamic.


 
 It's a toss up.
  
 To me, the Havi is more accurate and slightly clearer, while the M200 has the thicker liquid bass advantage. The M200 costs five times as much though.
  
 I'm starting to appreciate the bass of the Havi more though through my SMSL II. Plenty of it for my tastes there, but lacking on my Bravo V3 unless I bump up the bass on the EQ.
  
 I've been so satisfied with it, that I sold off or am selling most of my iems. The next purchase to go higher in SQ would have to be the Inearpeace (possibly), Doppio, H3, or a triple driver hybrid.


----------



## kova4a

Damn, this thread is moving fast - I haven't checked it for like a week and I had to go through like 30-40 pages. I see that the hype for those Pistons is going strong and as usual with anything Dsnuts praises - for the Doppios. I have to admit that personally I'm most interested in the upcoming Fostex TE-05, which if one believes the hype is blowing away a lot of stuff that costs quite a bit more.
 On another hand, my friend in Japan is finally coming back next month, so I should probably use him as a mule to bring me for cheap a doppio or one of the new ath iems.


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Damn, this thread is moving fast - I haven't checked it for like a week and I had to go through like 30-40 pages. I see that the hype for those Pistons is going strong and as usual with anything Dsnuts praises - for the Doppios. I have to admit that personally I'm most interested in the upcoming Fostex TE-05, which if one believes the hype is blowing away a lot of stuff that costs quite a bit more.
> On another hand, my friend in Japan is finally coming back next month, so I should probably use him as a mule to bring me for cheap a doppio or one of the new ath iems.


 
 If your friend can, ask him to audition both the doppios and im-02s. I have a feeling that they have similar SQs as dsnuts described most of the doppio's characteristics like the ath-im02's. however, there are some differences and I was wondering if my ears were hearing them correctly. I can't say much at the moment as the xba-h3s haven't arrived yet, and I'm waiting to do a comparo with the ck10s that I have as well.


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> If your friend can, ask him to audition both the doppios and im-02s. I have a feeling that they have similar SQs as dsnuts described most of the doppio's characteristics like the ath-im02's. however, there are some differences and I was wondering if my ears were hearing them correctly. I can't say much at the moment as the xba-h3s haven't arrived yet, and I'm waiting to do a comparo with the ck10s that I have as well.


 
 Well, I'll ask him if he can do it or if he knows at all a store in Tokyo that will have both coz he recently moved from Yokohama to Tokyo. If he can do it I kinda know what his preference will be in advance as he's an ath fan. And IMO he's not really that much of an audiophile to give me an unbiased and detailed enough comparison - he's more the type of guy who would just go to the store and check out all the new models and buy one if he likes it. For an example, he can afford pretty much all high-end stuff but right know what he enjoys is an ath ckn70 paired with an iphone 5.


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Well, I'll ask him if he can do it or if he knows at all a store in Tokyo that will have both coz he recently moved from Yokohama to Tokyo. If he can do it I kinda know what his preference will be in advance as he's an ath fan. And IMO he's not really that much of an audiophile to give me an unbiased and detailed enough comparison - he's more the type of guy who would just go to the store and check out all the new models and buy one if he likes it. For an example, he can afford pretty much all high-end stuff but right know what he enjoys is an ath ckn70 paired with an iphone 5.


 
 heh, my mistake. I was a bit psyched up as someone can verify my hypothesis. The doppios are a great iem though, he might prefer them despite his preference. 
  
 Thanks for letting me know, if not then just buy the doppios for sure. I was just wondering if there was a way we could verify, but it's better he just gets to the store and buys the doppios to save time. The as the material made from the doppios, as well as the sturdy cable (maybe not the strain relief though), is a good deal, as well as the sound you would receive from it. 
  
 Please post your impressions of the doppios when you get them, it'd be nice to hear more from these earphones! I would have bought them, but i wanted the xba-h3 and the ath im-02 to see if they are great replacements for my ba collection. I can wholeheartedly say that the im-02 already replaces the eq-5 and ck10s.


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> heh, my mistake. I was a bit psyched up as someone can verify my hypothesis. The doppios are a great iem though, he might prefer them despite his preference.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, if not then just buy the doppios for sure. I was just wondering if there was a way we could verify, but it's better he just gets to the store and buys the doppios to save time. The as the material made from the doppios, as well as the sturdy cable (maybe not the strain relief though), is a good deal, as well as the sound you would receive from it.
> 
> Please post your impressions of the doppios when you get them, it'd be nice to hear more from these earphones! I would have bought them, but i wanted the xba-h3 and the ath im-02 to see if they are great replacements for my ba collection. I can wholeheartedly say that the im-02 already replaces the eq-5 and ck10s.


 
 Wow, you're already asking me to post my doppio's impressions when I get them, while in reality I'm not at all 100% sure, I'll get them. The new fostex iems might come out there before he comes back, or something else new or I might go for one of the ath iems - I'm still really undecided and I actually got my Noble 4 yesterday, so I already found the BA upgrade for my collection.


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Wow, you're already asking me to post my doppio's impressions when I get them, while in reality I'm not at all 100% sure, I'll get them. The new fostex iems might come out there before he comes back, or something else new or I might go for one of the ath iems - I'm still really undecided and I actually got my Noble 4 yesterday, so I already found the BA upgrade for my collection.


 
 I meant if you do, my mistake. Sorry if I offended.
  
 I hope you find the iem for your ears though, maybe the fostex will help, I know that th05 was th eone you mentioned, but I completely forgot, my mistake once again.
  
 I'm glad to read that you got one heck of an iem though, the noble 4. 4 driver CIEM BA, that is awesome to hear! I didn't know you already had a great iem in your inventory. 
  
 How does the noble 4 sound, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> I meant if you do, my mistake. Sorry if I offended.
> 
> I hope you find the iem for your ears though, maybe the fostex will help, I know that th05 was th eone you mentioned, but I completely forgot, my mistake once again.


 
 I'm not offended at all - I just found it slightly funny how you have already planned it all out for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just still haven't decided anything aside from the fact that I should definitely use him to get me some audio gear from there and save me some money.


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> I'm not offended at all - I just found it slightly funny how you have already planned it all out for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 d'oh, lol. Well, you have the opportunity, good luck with your choice, meng!


----------



## vlenbo

Well, thanks eric and kahalu for giving me your thoughts on the tenso shipping. I rechecked to see if I had problems with tenso in regards to shipping. I did indeed file the photocopy of my id to them, and I did have enough money to ship it the day I purchased the tenso service two weeks ago. I rechecked the usps tracking, and they finally updated today!
  
 My father will finally be able to relax either tomorrow or Thursday, 
  
 Not only that, I checked the UPS tracking for my sony earphones, and I believe that I will be able to receive the sony xba-h3s! I hope I'll be able to post impressions of them and compare them to the best earphones I have so far. Happy listening, everyone!


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> hawaii? i almost got tickets when delta had the price mistake a few weeks ago...
> 
> Do they really have the separation 3 ba drivers can offer?
> 
> Also, im still waiting to hear more about the pistons... i have some ebay bucks can use


 
 the answer to that is easy...NO. The instrument separation is average at best, and definitely average for a 3 ba driver set. 
  
 I'm still waiting for my Piston, but looking forward to synergizing them with my soon to arrive X3, and see if the fuss is warranted?


----------



## IEMagnet01

kova4a said:


> Damn, this thread is moving fast - I haven't checked it for like a week and I had to go through like 30-40 pages. I see that the hype for those Pistons is going strong and as usual with anything Dsnuts praises - for the Doppios. I have to admit that personally I'm most interested in the upcoming Fostex TE-05, which if one believes the hype is blowing away a lot of stuff that costs quite a bit more.
> On another hand, my friend in Japan is finally coming back next month, so I should probably use him as a mule to bring me for cheap a doppio or one of the new ath iems.


 
 I too am interested in the Fostex, but alas, like the VSD3, there is no sign of these things going up for sale, and well, money burns holes in my pockets. Seriously though, at the price they are being touted at, I'll buy them the second they become 'available". Whenever that is?


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Well, thanks eric and kahalu for giving me your thoughts on the tenso shipping. I rechecked to see if I had problems with tenso in regards to shipping. I did indeed file the photocopy of my id to them, and I did have enough money to ship it the day I purchased the tenso service two weeks ago. I rechecked the usps tracking, and they finally updated today!
> 
> My father will finally be able to relax either tomorrow or Thursday,
> 
> Not only that, I checked the UPS tracking for my sony earphones, and I believe that I will be able to receive the sony xba-h3s! I hope I'll be able to post impressions of them and compare them to the best earphones I have so far. Happy listening, everyone!


 
 I was pretty much set on the Sony H-3 too, until I saw the measurements on goldenears and innerfidelity, and that they measured  below or at the UE TF10, Astrotec AX-60, and the Sony XBA-4. For a $350 IEM, with hybrid tech, I expected them to rate at least above those IEM's, and give me some WOW factor, but not measure slightly above the RE-400 and UE 900. I can get the UE 900 for $280-300, the RE-400 for $80-100, and actually pay less for the AX-60. I hope they blow your mind though when they arrive? eric seems to be in love with them? Let me know how they truly rate when you get them?


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> I was pretty much set on the Sony H-3 too, until I saw the measurements on goldenears and innerfidelity, and that they measured  below or at the UE TF10, Astrotec AX-60, and the Sony XBA-4. For a $350 IEM, with hybrid tech, I expected them to rate at least above those IEM's, and give me some WOW factor, but not measure slightly above the RE-400 and UE 900. I can get the UE 900 for $280-300, the RE-400 for $80-100, and actually pay less for the AX-60. I hope they blow your mind though when they arrive? eric seems to be in love with them? Let me know how they truly rate when you get them?




What innerfidelity measurements?

And how do they measure "below" any of those other IEMs?

I just don't know where you're coming from on these statements.


----------



## bhazard

vwinter said:


> What innerfidelity measurements?
> 
> And how do they measure "below" any of those other IEMs?
> 
> I just don't know where you're coming from on these statements.


 
 He's right.
  
 Take a look here at the before and after response applied by Accudio.
http://en.goldenears.net/26285
  
 The actual response is very colored, but the EQ corrected response looks fantastic. At $300+, that blue corrected line should have been the natural response.
  
 As a stickler for flat response, that graph killed any idea of me purchasing it at its current price as well. Maybe if it hits $99 someday I'd give it a go.


----------



## kahaluu

Good luck. It's not going to happen.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Good luck. It's not going to happen.


 
 I'll stick with my OM Audio, my DUNU, my UE 700, my Piston, and my Kavi B3. I'm sure with all of them, they can cover the basses provided from a $350.00 IEM.


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> Good luck. It's not going to happen.


 
 Exactly 
  
 I'd rather put the money toward the NAD VISO HP50 or the upcoming Hifiman sets.


----------



## raisedbywolves

i'm curious, but is anybody going to take the plunge on the new budget dual drivers from astrotec, the ax30/ax35? they're on sale on ugomark right now for $51. i would have thought someone in this thread would have jumped on them by now.


----------



## nick n

iemagnet01 said:


> I too am interested in the Fostex, but alas, like the VSD3, there is no sign of these things going up for sale, and well, money burns holes in my pockets. Seriously though, at the price they are being touted at, I'll buy them the second they become 'available". Whenever that is?


 

 Fostex In February I heard


----------



## ericp10

vwinter said:


> What innerfidelity measurements?
> 
> And how do they measure "below" any of those other IEMs?
> 
> I just don't know where you're coming from on these statements.




I've owned all of those earphones. Don't believe the hype on that measurement stuff. You guys know me. I've been here for awhile. Those who have bought base on my impressions have pretty much agreed I've been spot on in describing the sound I've heard. The h3 handily beats all of those earphones listed. Don't miss out on something great by taking third hand information from people who haven't heard the products, but who freely quote what they've heard someone else say or state, then giving their opinion about whether the product is any good or not. This is about people who do this in general and is not directed to anyone in particular. I know we have some sensitive new members who think every comment is about them. Anyway, have the H3 in my ears now. It's fantastic! Feel free to do a search if you are interested in some of my impressions of it.


----------



## kahaluu

IEMagnet01, that's a pretty impressive line up there with all those phones.


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> Exactly
> 
> I'd rather put the money toward the NAD VISO HP50 or the upcoming Hifiman sets.


 

 I hear you. So many great phones to purchase out there.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> I've owned all of those earphones. Don't believe the hype on that measurement stuff. You guys know me. I've been here for awhile. Those who have bought base on my impressions have pretty much agreed I've been spot on in describing the sound I've heard. The h3 handily beats all of those earphones listed. Don't miss out on something great by taking third hand information from people who haven't heard the products, but who freely quote what they've heard someone else say or state, then giving their opinion about whether the product is any good or not. This is about people who do this in general and is not directed to anyone in particular. I know we have some sensitive new members who think every comment is about them. Anyway, have the H3 in my ears now. It's fantastic! Feel free to do a search if you are interested in some of my impressions of it.


 
  
 The funny thing is the raw graph underneath the compensated one. The golden ears target has a huge boost in the upper mids, as well as lifted sub-bass. Look at the uncompensated graphs and the H3 looks like a normal bass-oriented phone.
  
 Even then, these graphs don't have any bearing on the technical performance of the h3, they simply tell you the amplitudes of the frequencies.
  
 Either way, the H3 and EX100 are both about to be on their way to me from the land where the hills alive with the sound of music. I'm excited to finally hear them for myself.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got a pair on order as well. Can't wait to hear the H3s..


----------



## bhazard

I'm sure the H3 does kick ass, but measurements are not opinions. There is nothing subjective about a measured response. How it sounds is where everything is subjective.

Based on the measurements, for someone like me that likes a flat response it just doesn't make sense to take that risk, unless I heard it first on a tour or from someone else and really enjoyed it.

Without impressions, most of us would never know how great some of these are. It's a huge benefit to everyone (and a nightmare to wallets everywhere)


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> IEMagnet01, that's a pretty impressive line up there with all those phones.


 
 Thanks. Looking forward to having them all come in pretty much at once. Gonna be busy there for a bit with A/B and comparisons. but I'm also waiting for the X3 to arrive, because I think the source will also make a huge difference too.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> I've owned all of those earphones. Don't believe the hype on that measurement stuff. You guys know me. I've been here for awhile. Those who have bought base on my impressions have pretty much agreed I've been spot on in describing the sound I've heard. The h3 handily beats all of those earphones listed. Don't miss out on something great by taking third hand information from people who haven't heard the products, but who freely quote what they've heard someone else say or state, then giving their opinion about whether the product is any good or not. This is about people who do this in general and is not directed to anyone in particular. I know we have some sensitive new members who think every comment is about them. Anyway, have the H3 in my ears now. It's fantastic! Feel free to do a search if you are interested in some of my impressions of it.


 
 I'm sure they are good. I bought the M200 solely based on your endorsement, and aside from QC, sonically they were awesome, as you said they would be. As I'm sure the DUNU will be better than the M200 as well.


----------



## IEMagnet01

nick n said:


> Fostex In February I heard


 
 If the Fostex are coming out in Feb, then I'll have my fiance get them for me as a valentines present? That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I'm sure the H3 does kick ass, but measurements are not opinions. There is nothing subjective about a measured response. How it sounds is where everything is subjective.
> 
> Based on the measurements, for someone like me that likes a flat response it just doesn't make sense to take that risk, unless I heard it first on a tour or from someone else and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Without impressions, most of us would never know how great some of these are. It's a huge benefit to everyone (and a nightmare to wallets everywhere)


 
 I agree with you on all those things. It's just that some of the "old timers" here start to think that their opinion of audio is the only opinion that counts, and if someone is new to head-fi or any other audiophile forum, that the opinions expressed are somehow less valid or carries a "worthlessness" to it. See some of the comments on other threads for proof of this. It's like if Jaxk Oldtimey says the Palooka T2000 is the greatest IEM since the stone age, and if anyone else DARE to say "You know, I tried the Palooka T2000 and it just didn't seem to ring as true for me." Then you get the resulting posts with "well who cares about your opinion" and "I've been listening to high end audio for a hundred years, and so have my head-fi buddies, and they like the T2000, so you sir or ma'am are WRONG." It gets to that type of response, which is sad. I think this place is fun when we get the differing opinions, we share our discoveries in earnest, and provide comparisons and opinions, even if they are against the popular belief. That's when this place gets interesting and fun. Not when people get so darned sensitive about their "favorite" IEM.


----------



## ericp10

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm sure they are good. I bought the M200 solely based on your endorsement, and aside from QC, sonically they were awesome, as you said they would be. As I'm sure the DUNU will be better than the M200 as well.




I never stated that the Dunu was better than the m200, but you may find that they are, base on the sound signature that you like best.


----------



## ericp10

I don't think the so called "old timers" think it is only their opinions that count. That couldn't be farthest from the truth. I think, however, that frustration sets in with some of the youngsters who love to give opinions about products THEY HAVEN't heard yet. And that has always been a sore spot on head-fi since the day I found this wonderful website. Your opinion is your opinion, but at least have the decency to hear it for yourself before saying a product is good or bad. Look, many members here whose opinions I generally respect dislike the Cardas. I love the Cardas, but I respect their opinions because they have heard it at least. Likewise, I never liked the DB02 or TF10 (that much), while others I respect have raved about it. But those who loved those earphones never criticized me much for not liking them, because I talked about what I was hearing, not what I read someone say about those earphones.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> I never stated that the Dunu was better than the m200, but you may find that they are, base on the sound signature that you like best.


 
 I'm sorry if it seems that it read that way. I didn't mean to imply that you said the DUNU was better than the M200, but that I hope the DUNU is better than the M200 to my ears when they arrive.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> I don't think the so called "old timers" think it is only their opinions that count. That couldn't be farthest from the truth. I think, however, that frustration sets in with some of the youngsters who love to give opinions about products THEY HAVEN't heard yet. And that has always been a sore spot on head-fi since the day I found this wonderful website. Your opinion is your opinion, but at least have the decency to hear it for yourself before saying a product is good or bad. Look, many members here whose opinions I generally respect dislike the Cardas. I love the Cardas, but I respect their opinions because they have heard it at least. Likewise, I never liked the DB02 or TF10 (that much), while others I respect have raved about it. But those who loved those earphones never criticized me much for not liking them, because I talked about what I was hearing, not what I read someone say about those earphones.


 
 I agree with you there too. I disliked the FA-DBA02, Fidelio S2, and Sony MH1C, and those three had HUGE followings. I didn't see what the fuss was about, because to my ears they weren't all that, and I stated my opinion about them all. Openly and freely. On the threads of those particular IEMs. I never had any issues with those who liked them, getting all bend out of shape about my dissenting view. Now the folks on the Brainwavz Delta thread..complete opposite. Always attacking and whining at those who have an opposing view on that IEM. So I know what you mean, and how people can react.


----------



## bhazard

Think of audio like you would choose a partner.

They have measured features (height, bra size), but can also be modded (high heels, plastic surgery). Those mods can still be measured in absolute terms.

Their looks, personality, demeanor.. etc are all subjective. What attracts one person would turn away another. The same can be said for sound signature to someone's ears.

Its just too bad that its so difficult and expensive to measure headphones and earphones. I'd love to see what the Doppio, Piston, M200, and a lot more look like.


----------



## spurxiii

bhazard said:


> Think of audio like you would choose a partner.
> 
> They have measured features (height, bra size), but can also be modded (high heels, plastic surgery). Those mods can still be measured in absolute terms.
> 
> ...


modding your partner can be more expensive lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Think of audio like you would choose a partner.
> 
> They have measured features (height, bra size), but can also be modded (high heels, plastic surgery). Those mods can still be measured in absolute terms.
> 
> ...


 
 So you saying you'd like to have many partners? Or just play the sound field? lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

spurxiii said:


> modding your partner can be more expensive lol


 
 patching her up with tape is also unsightly lol


----------



## spurxiii

iemagnet01 said:


> patching her up with tape is also unsightly lol


Yes best to get it done professionally lol


----------



## amigomatt

spurxiii said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Think of audio like you would choose a partner.
> ...


Yeah, they need modding cos they've got great slam down the low end but not much up top.


----------



## IEMagnet01

amigomatt said:


> Yeah, they need modding cos they've got great slam down the low end but not much up top.


 
 i like a slamming low end and a bit lacking up top...that's my fiance!?! haha


----------



## IEMagnet01

I ended up purchasing the *Nuforce NE-770X* and *Sennheiser CX150* for $25.00 (for both new). It seems both got pretty decent reviews, and two IEM's for $25? I couldn't pass it up. I've owned the CX150 before, and it's a very balanced Sennheiser low ender (much like the CX215), and I've never heard or owned a Nuforce IEM before.


----------



## raisedbywolves

raisedbywolves said:


> i'm curious, but is anybody going to take the plunge on the new budget dual drivers from astrotec, the ax30/ax35? they're on sale on ugomark right now for $51. i would have thought someone in this thread would have jumped on them by now.


 

 anybody?


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> anybody?


 
 I didn't even know that Astrotec had a dual dynamic. As soon as I can gather up $50.00, I'm putting in an order, regardless.


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> I didn't even know that Astrotec had a dual dynamic. As soon as I can gather up $50.00, I'm putting in an order, regardless.


 

 yeah, i first saw them mentioned in the dunu dn-900 thread. people were talking about what a good deal they were for a hybrid at $120 and then someone brought up the astrotec ax-30/ax-35 which i think are going to retail at $70 but there's a presale on taobao right now for $51 that's up right now. i might take a jump on them as soon as i can gather up the money as well as i really like the fit and finish of them and i don't own a hybrid yet.


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> yeah, i first saw them mentioned in the dunu dn-900 thread. people were talking about what a good deal they were for a hybrid at $120 and then someone brought up the astrotec ax-30/ax-35 which i think are going to retail at $70 but there's a presale on taobao right now for $51 that's up right now. i might take a jump on them as soon as i can gather up the money as well as i really like the fit and finish of them and i don't own a hybrid yet.


 
 is this a dual dynamic or a single ba/single dynamic?


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> is this a dual dynamic or a single ba/single dynamic?


 

 i believe it's a single ba/single dynamic hybrid.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> Educated guess. They're essentially identical with respect to drivers (in fact, the BA driver is identical, both are confirmed to be using the ED-29689), except the AX30/35 is quite a bit less expensive (399 RMB, or ~$65 USD, give them an international markup, and it's probably still <$80), and there are two tuning choices with the AX30 or AX35. Also, the shell of the AX30/35 is very similar to the AX60, which is near K3003 in quality. The one thing I can see the DN-900 having an advantage is the Pelican case and the cable, which looks better, though I actually think the AX30's cable is improved over the AX60's.


 

 found this in the dunu dn-900 thread.

 also this:

 Quote:


jant71 said:


> I just checked a couple of days ago. The 30 is $50(299) and the 35 is $65(399) IIRC.
> 
> I didn't get the impression that these lower models have the filters. I think the 30 is one sound and the 35 is the other. Seems you have a bassier AX30 and slightly more refined AX 35 with more treble presence.
> 
> Need more impressions, I guess, but doesn't sound like the DN-900 is for me.


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> I agree with you on all those things. It's just that some of the "old timers" here start to think that their opinion of audio is the only opinion that counts, and if someone is new to head-fi or any other audiophile forum, that the opinions expressed are somehow less valid or carries a "worthlessness" to it. See some of the comments on other threads for proof of this. It's like if Jaxk Oldtimey says the Palooka T2000 is the greatest IEM since the stone age, and if anyone else DARE to say "You know, I tried the Palooka T2000 and it just didn't seem to ring as true for me." Then you get the resulting posts with "well who cares about your opinion" and "I've been listening to high end audio for a hundred years, and so have my head-fi buddies, and they like the T2000, so you sir or ma'am are WRONG." It gets to that type of response, which is sad. I think this place is fun when we get the differing opinions, we share our discoveries in earnest, and provide comparisons and opinions, even if they are against the popular belief. That's when this place gets interesting and fun. Not when people get so darned sensitive about their "favorite" IEM.




My question (see below) was that you are now implying fact without supporting it, not an opinion.




iemagnet01 said:


> I was pretty much set on the Sony H-3 too, until I saw the measurements on goldenears and innerfidelity, and that they measured  below or at the UE TF10, Astrotec AX-60, and the Sony XBA-4. For a $350 IEM, with hybrid tech, I expected them to rate at least above those IEM's, and give me some WOW factor, but not measure slightly above the RE-400 and UE 900. I can get the UE 900 for $280-300, the RE-400 for $80-100, and actually pay less for the AX-60. I hope they blow your mind though when they arrive? eric seems to be in love with them? Let me know how they truly rate when you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just doesn't help your credibility with me personally that you make claims based on science you've shown no history or indication of being well versed in, didn't substantiate them, and then chose to ignore a request to do so while redirecting around it. I obviously only speak for myself but maybe others will see it similarly.




bhazard said:


> He's right.
> 
> Take a look here at the before and after response applied by Accudio.
> http://en.goldenears.net/26285
> ...




I can count on maybe 1 finger the number of IEMs that have a published measured, compensated, FR even close to that corrected line without EQ. And as far as I can tell, you don't own it.

Which part is he right about?

Sorry if This comes off as sounding rude, that's not my intention.




iemagnet01 said:


> I'll stick with my OM Audio, my DUNU, my UE 700, my Piston, and my Kavi B3. I'm sure with all of them, they can cover the basses provided from a $350.00 IEM.




But how will you know?


----------



## eke2k6

Easy, tiger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 The problem that you're addressing is just part of human nature. I have the same problem with friends suddenly thinking it's ok not to vaccinate their kids.
  
 @bhazard, that corrected blue line is actually a hot source of debate circled around the etymotic er4s. have a read in that thread to get an idea of the diffuse field response. I'm personally of the opinion that the df response is not actually neutral.
  
 @iemagnet, check out the measurements for the XBA-4 and TF10. If they still sound good to you, then maybe there's no real way of saying something measures "below" another iem.


----------



## nehcrow

I loved the TF10 despite measurements... but keen to hear it again. It's been a while!


----------



## bhazard

vwinter said:


> I can count on maybe 1 finger the number of IEMs that have a published measured, compensated, FR even close to that corrected line without EQ. And as far as I can tell, you don't own it.
> 
> Which part is he right about?
> 
> ...


 
 It's cool, I understand. You are right though, very few, if any iems have a response like that, and if they do, you have to pay a fortune for them. This is why I dislike most iems, or how there are iems out there that do this, but aren't measured and we just don't know they exist.
  
 I built a speaker with such FR. This is the measured response pre-crossover modification. Despite the 18khz roll off, I haven't seen a headphone or IEM come anywhere close to this (which sounds exceptional). Post mod with a driver swap, I extended the FR down to 25hz within -3db. In room response measured at 19-20hz -3db.
  

  
 So I do own audio equipment with a similar response, and I know what I like. If the H3 was $99 or under, I could see myself trying it on a whim, but for something costing $350, I need to hear it first.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > I was pretty much set on the Sony H-3 too, until I saw the measurements on goldenears and innerfidelity, and that they measured below or at the UE TF10, Astrotec AX-60, and the Sony XBA-4. For a $350 IEM, with hybrid tech, I expected them to rate at least above those IEM's, and give me some WOW factor, but not measure slightly above the RE-400 and UE 900. I can get the UE 900 for $280-300, the RE-400 for $80-100, and actually pay less for the AX-60. I hope they blow your mind though when they arrive. eric seems to be in love with them. Let me know how they truly rate when you get them.
> ...


 
      If I may chip in my two cents, I think vwinter does have a point. As far as I know FR measurements are highly dependent on the measuring equipment, environment, and basically the end user; therefore, no one can be sure that there is a standard. Then you have to factor in the more complicated s**t like driver resonance, etc. which (in my opinion) could not be accurately measured with even the most sophisticated equipment (Golden Ears' HATS doesn't seem all that trustworthy). So in the end, IF and GE's measurements can't really be trusted fully as a reference, because there is no standard.
      Moreover, why or *how* the H3 (or any headphone for that matter) is rated "above" or "below" another headphone is beyond absurd. Basing one's perception on frequency response graphs and comparing them with other headphones based on their FRs alone is just crazy. It's not like you know how a headphone sounds from that FR alone; there is a lot of physics going on (drivers, housing, and s**t I don't know and don't care about) that makes the *experience *of listening to headphones.
  
_     Hearing is Believing._


----------



## peter123




----------



## IEMagnet01

All that said, but if it was Skullcandy or Beats that were graphed in the sane way and the measurements were not to the desired "lines" or FR, it would be taken as FACT here. I read so much b******t above with some of this, that I rescind my statement. The H3 sounds like golden lyre and a choir of angels. I read time and time again the experts posting FR graphs, and taking about Rin and Tyll like their findings are biblical, and anyone who suddenly comes to me and posts that I'm full of it for saying that can stick it, because it's 100% true, and now the FR graphs don't mean crap because I happen to mention the H3 not measuring up to some well known cheaper IEMS?? I'm sure glad we got the Piston 2.0. We can all agree, these are the second coming..and the VSonic GR07 will be knocked off its dynamic pedestal  

Cheers all!! <3


----------



## IEMagnet01

Anybody have any experience with Nuforce? 

I'm actually pretty excited to be getting the Sennheiser CX 150 back. Those are a super comfy pair, and much more balanced than your typical CX line of IEM's. I sold off my CX215 to JoeDoe, and he loved them, as did I. It'll be sweet to play these 150's through my X3.


----------



## Zelda

iemagnet01 said:


> *Anybody *have any experience with Nuforce?


 
 someone special here had. http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/the-new-and-improved-nuforce-ne-700m-ne-650m
 enjoy!


----------



## Zelda

mochill said:


> Bought the yuin pk1 on impulse XD


 
 did you get them?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nehcrow said:


> I loved the TF10 despite measurements... but keen to hear it again. It's been a while!


 
  
 I wanna hear them for 1st time, just cant find them at a cheap enough price that warrants a purchase.


----------



## IEMagnet01

zelda said:


> someone special here had. http://www.head-fi.org/t/672193/the-new-and-improved-nuforce-ne-700m-ne-650m
> enjoy!




Thanks for the link. DsNuts gets quite animated and passionate about defending the sound of the 700. This gets me excited about taking the fly on these with the CX150. Sounds like my type of IEM.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks for the link. DsNuts gets quite animated and passionate about defending the sound of the 700. *This gets me excited about taking the fly on these with the CX150.* Sounds like my type of IEM.


 
  
 DS is just good at hyping stuff up.


----------



## IEMagnet01

lifted andreas said:


> I wanna hear them for 1st time, just cant find them at a cheap enough price that warrants a purchase.




I just sold a pair for the third time. A remarkably musical IEM, with a measure of WOW factor in the beginning, but soon you start realizing that there's things you miss in the music that you might expect from a triple BA phone, plus the boomy plasticky bass can get tiresome after awhile, but overall I don't regret having them, or owning so many pair. They hold their value well, and they helped me fund my DUNU DN-1000 and my Piston 2.0, so thanks TF10!


----------



## nehcrow

lifted andreas said:


> I wanna hear them for 1st time, just cant find them at a cheap enough price that warrants a purchase.


 
 Well, they should rock the house with EDM iirc
 Got my EPH-100 for that, they are pretty damn amazing at it but lack a little detail imo


----------



## IEMagnet01

nehcrow said:


> Well, they should rock the house with EDM iirc
> 
> Got my EPH-100 for that, they are pretty damn amazing at it but lack a little detail imo




The EPH-100 is an IEM I need to readd to my collection soon. Just need to find a pair for around $80, and I'd pull the trigger if I have the money. Great all- arounder.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> I just sold a pair for the third time. A remarkably musical IEM, with a measure of WOW factor in the beginning, but soon you start realizing that there's things you miss in the music that you might expect from a triple BA phone, plus the boomy plasticky bass can get tiresome after awhile, but overall I don't regret having them, or owning so many pair. They hold their value well, and they helped me fund my DUNU DN-1000 and my Piston 2.0, so thanks TF10!


 
  
 Ah thats a nice way to put it!
  
 I was really considering them a while ago but the price put me off.
  


nehcrow said:


> Well, they should rock the house with EDM iirc
> Got my EPH-100 for that, they are pretty damn amazing at it but lack a little detail imo


 
  
 +1
  
 I had the EPH-100s too and they shined with EDM.
  
 Was thinking of buying another pair few months back but Xmas got in the way lol
  
  


iemagnet01 said:


> The EPH-100 is an IEM I need to readd to my collection soon. Just need to find a pair for around $80, and I'd pull the trigger if I have the money. Great all- arounder.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Mackem

I'm curious for my Pistons to get here, I'll post my thoughts as well as a few pics. Still gonna keep an eye out for more reviews on the likes of the DN-1000 and any other IEMs that may come out that catch my eye.


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, I think we're all waiting for our Pistons to get to us. Purchased mine on Jan. 3rd. Hopefully, I get them in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't listened to them in a while, but the TF10 was my original "love the sound, hate the fit" iem... Though many worse fitting/bizarrely shaped iems have come my way since. Maybe pull them out tonight and remind myself what I liked about them


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I was pretty much set on the Sony H-3 too, until I saw the measurements on goldenears and innerfidelity, and that they measured  below or at the UE TF10, Astrotec AX-60, and the Sony XBA-4. For a $350 IEM, with hybrid tech, I expected them to rate at least above those IEM's, and give me some WOW factor, but not measure slightly above the RE-400 and UE 900. I can get the UE 900 for $280-300, the RE-400 for $80-100, and actually pay less for the AX-60. I hope they blow your mind though when they arrive? eric seems to be in love with them? Let me know how they truly rate when you get them?


 
 Will do, if I do get it today. It says it's in the post office, but I do not see a message saying out for delivery. I might have to pick it up myself, or wait one more day. :/
  
 in other news, if people don't mind using tenso services with amazon japan...
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%89%E3%83%83%E3%83%94%E3%82%AA-ZH-BX700-CD/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389213126&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=carbo+dopppio 
  
 DONT MISS YOUR CHANCE IN ACQUIRING YOUR $155 dollar earphone!!!!!! (shipping from tenso is included here, btw).
  
 Order now, and you'll be able to receive smooth mids, beautiful highs, great lows, great soundstage, precise imaging, and of course, the envy of your friends


----------



## jant71

For those interested, we have packaging...




  
 Shouldn't be too long now hopefully!


----------



## kahaluu

Very tempting indeed.


----------



## peter123

Bring it on!


----------



## bhazard

If they are as good as hyped, I want them.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> For those interested, we have packaging...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 where'd you buy that fostex? I want, now. 
  
 Also, congrats! Please enjoy listening to them, don't mind us.  Take your time to calmly open the packaging, slowly setting the earphone up with the best tips, and player, DAC..followed by your favorite music..
  
 Or you can just forget that and give us quick impressions! 
  
 Wait a sec..I remember. When I was thinking of opting for the h-3s, I checked out the winter guide and saw these beauts..but no one listed a store where I could buy it from! It said tba...
  
 Lucky jant


----------



## mochill

Got the pk1 and can't believe its organic sounding nature...so realistic bass and sound and also handles the fiio x3 on high full on volume 60


----------



## mochill

Want te05 NOW!!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't listened to them in a while, but the TF10 was my original "love the sound, hate the fit" iem... Though many worse fitting/bizarrely shaped iems have come my way since. Maybe pull them out tonight and remind myself what I liked about them


 
 good idea, pulling out those ol tf10s.  i will do the same (i have upgraded singapore sourced silver cables) and lets compare notes!


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> where'd you buy that fostex? I want, now.
> 
> Also, congrats! Please enjoy listening to them, don't mind us.  Take your time to calmly open the packaging, slowly setting the earphone up with the best tips, and player, DAC..followed by your favorite music..
> 
> ...




I think that's at a meet. I think if it was actually home, he'd say "GOT MY FOSTEX". I think that's packaging from the FOSTEX table at a meet. Btw...I want that IEM. NOW!


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Got the pk1 and can't believe its organic sounding nature...so realistic bass and sound and also handles the fiio x3 on high full on volume 60




Mochill , if you keep listening to the X3 on full blast, you'll go deaf before the Fostex ever go on sale. Definitely before we get the mysterious VSD3.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I think that's at a meet. I think if it was actually home, he'd say "GOT MY FOSTEX". I think that's packaging from the FOSTEX table at a meet. Btw...I want that IEM. NOW!


 
 that's a good point, makes sense. Lucky jant..


----------



## yalper

Is there a seperate thread for Havi B3, can you give me the link for detailed analysis if anyone reviewed it yet ?


----------



## mochill

I don't listen to them on that volume..i burn them in


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.renaissens.com/casques-intra-auriculaires/2196-fostex-te-05-avis-test-prix.html#.Us3dy5bsY4k

I did find the Fostex Te05 for sale at one French site for about $200 bucks, no others I found on Google...


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> I don't listen to them on that volume..i burn them in


 
 ok good., that makes much more sense.


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.renaissens.com/casques-intra-auriculaires/2196-fostex-te-05-avis-test-prix.html#.Us3dy5bsY4k
> 
> I did find the Fostex Te05 for sale at one French site for about $200 bucks, no others I found on Google...


 
 $200 for test/promo copies? No way! Not when it's been quoted as $100-120 at commercial release. I'll wait for the proper release, and I'm sure they'll have sales promo codes too?


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't think it was a good buy, just noting that it is for sale SOMEWHERE, likely be out in general release soon.


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't think it was a good buy, just noting that it is for sale SOMEWHERE, likely be out in general release soon.


 
 yeah way better to wait till release. I'm sure they will sound better too, as many times companies will refine tuning all the way up to release.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So now that I got my *KEF M200* back, and comparing to the *OM Audio InEarPeace*, I'm going to say that I prefer the OM Audio. The OM Audio is light years more comfortable than the M200. Not even close. Microphonics and isolation are a tie, and though the M200 has smoother and more forward mids, they lack the spatial qualities of the OM, and the highs are more extended and clarity belongs to the OM, while the M200's bass is heavier and slightly more refined. The mids are more aggressive in the upper mids on the OM, but the laid back nature of the highs on the M200 gives the OM more clarity and instrument separation, while the M200 has more lush and smooth mids and refined bass, with a thicker note presentation, which can give up details nicely, but overall the OM is a slightly better package with sound, comfort, and build quality (the rubbery black ear hooks are kinda unsightly). 
  
 Take that for what it's worth. 
  
 Looking forward to the *DUNU DN-1000* v.s. The *OM Audio IEP* comparison coming soon.


----------



## vwinter

bhazard said:


> It's cool, I understand. You are right though, very few, if any iems have a response like that, and if they do, you have to pay a fortune for them. This is why I dislike most iems, or how there are iems out there that do this, but aren't measured and we just don't know they exist.
> 
> I built a speaker with such FR. This is the measured response pre-crossover modification. Despite the 18khz roll off, I haven't seen a headphone or IEM come anywhere close to this (which sounds exceptional). Post mod with a driver swap, I extended the FR down to 25hz within -3db. In room response measured at 19-20hz -3db.
> 
> ...




Didn't mean to imply audio equipment in general either. Sorries. That is really cool though. I'd like to hear a good flat speaker system.

Thanks for sharing. Always good to know where people are coming from. 




iemagnet01 said:


> All that said, but if it was Skullcandy or Beats that were graphed in the sane way and the measurements were not to the desired "lines" or FR, it would be taken as FACT here. I read so much b******t above with some of this, that I rescind my statement. The H3 sounds like golden lyre and a choir of angels. I read time and time again the experts posting FR graphs, and taking about Rin and Tyll like their findings are biblical, and anyone who suddenly comes to me and posts that I'm full of it for saying that can stick it, because it's 100% true, and now the FR graphs don't mean crap because I happen to mention the H3 not measuring up to some well known cheaper IEMS?? I'm sure glad we got the Piston 2.0. We can all agree, these are the second coming..and the VSonic GR07 will be knocked off its dynamic pedestal
> 
> Cheers all!! <3




Ok then. Good luck.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> So now that I got my *KEF M200* back, and comparing to the *OM Audio InEarPeace*, I'm going to say that I prefer the OM Audio. The OM Audio is light years more comfortable than the M200. Not even close. Microphonics and isolation are a tie, and though the M200 has smoother and more forward mids, they lack the spatial qualities of the OM, and the highs are more extended and clarity belongs to the OM, while the M200's bass is heavier and slightly more refined. The mids are more aggressive in the upper mids on the OM, but the laid back nature of the highs on the M200 gives the OM more clarity and instrument separation, while the M200 has more lush and smooth mids and refined bass, with a thicker note presentation, which can give up details nicely, but overall the OM is a slightly better package with sound, comfort, and build quality (the rubbery black ear hooks are kinda unsightly).
> 
> Take that for what it's worth.
> 
> Looking forward to the *DUNU DN-1000* v.s. The *OM Audio IEP* comparison coming soon.


 
 not surprised that the om audio has more clarity, just as the im-02s and doppios have more clarity than the kefs, and the h-3s. very good impressions, thank you for sharing.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> not surprised that the om audio has more clarity, just as the im-02s and doppios have more clarity than the kefs, and the h-3s. very good impressions, thank you for sharing.


 
 thank you and you're welcome.


----------



## SyCo87

How does the OMs compared to the IM50s in soundstage? I found the IM50s isn't remarkable in that regard.


----------



## IEMagnet01

syco87 said:


> How does the OMs compared to the IM50s in soundstage? I found the IM50s isn't remarkable in that regard.


 
 I don't have the IM50.


----------



## SyCo87

Dammit, was under the impression that you owned a pair. Guess I have to take the plunge myself. Well at least I can see that the soundstage sounds good judging from your assessment of those IEMS.


----------



## Audiolic

I have the kef m200 on order today and i'm not sure if i made the best iem choice...
  
 i'm going in thailand for 2 month so it's gonna be my most used travelling tool 
  
 What is the best iem that compete favorously with the kef m200....
  
 i'm looking for a full sound like m200 with good bass but with better resolution, details retrieval, timbre, imaging/soundstage and PRAT...
  
 under 400$ what are the best options
 ---
 Om audio
 Doppio
 Dunu DN1000
 new Sony h3?
 ATH IM02
 Havi b3 pro?
 Fisher amps 3 and 4?
 grado GR10
 cardas?
  
 anything else to add?
  
 ----
  
 I like the idea of having a low crossover point and no crossover in the midrange...
 I like fast, high resolution mid/high (i use electrostatics at home)
 so i wonder if hybrid 2 way would be better...
  
 what is the best hybrid 2 way in the 200-600$ range.. (instrument separation, imaging and soundstage being important
  
 ---
 best SQ first, best comfort/microphonics after (travel), best look( like the om audio look) after


----------



## IEMagnet01

audiolic said:


> I have the kef m200 on order today and i'm not sure if i made the best iem choice...
> 
> i'm going in thailand for 2 month so it's gonna be my most used travelling tool
> 
> ...


 
 the KEF M200 is definitely NOT a travel IEM. They are very large, clunky, and though they sound absolutely awesome, would not be what I would call a travel IEM or a workout IEM. IMHO.


----------



## SyCo87

IM-02 is two b/a's so it's probably cleaner(thinner) which seems to be what you prefer.


----------



## vlenbo

syco87 said:


> IM-02 is two b/a's so it's probably cleaner(thinner) which seems to be what you prefer.


 
 While they are thinner sounding, they have more weight to the music than the ck10s themselves. It loses the thickness of the m200s, but doesn't sound thin to the point of selling it. That is true though, and I like that about it. Don't know if the doppios are like that (thinner or cleaner)


----------



## mochill

Got myself the brainwavz r3 and monster diesel vektr and hisoundaudio golden crystals on the way


----------



## SyCo87

Surprising to hear vlnebo, seems like it's worth trying.


----------



## vlenbo

syco87 said:


> Surprising to hear vlnebo, seems like it's worth trying.


 
 You're pretty much right about it being thin sounding though, and I do prefer that, lol. However, the nice thick lushy mids from the kefs are still my favorite sq to hear


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Got myself the brainwavz r3 and monster diesel vektr and hisoundaudio golden crystals on the way


 
 I've heard good things about the golden crystals.


----------



## SyCo87

Lush miss huh. I don't think my ear canals would agree with them though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

syco87 said:


> Lush miss huh. I don't think my ear canals would agree with them though.


 
 That is so true. The KEF M200 is NOT meant for people with small ears. You gotta have big ears like I do, and even then I had to look up on the net how best to wear them, before I got a good seal and fit.


----------



## vlenbo

syco87 said:


> Lush miss huh. I don't think my ear canals would agree with them though.


 
 lush, thick, detailed, and still clean, just not as clean as bas.


----------



## SyCo87

Because of that potential issue, it's out my line of sight. I'm favoring the OMs or the DUNU-1000s, but I heard that the DUNUs have slight recessed miss which I don't think I'd prefer.


----------



## mochill

I think xiaomi pistons will slaughter them in sound quality, I modded my one with the filter mod and found very think layer of foam in them ,after removal the sound got more airy and tight ...the bass is so textured and mids are transparent and deep with ultra extended trebles


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> I think xiaomi pistons will slaughter them in sound quality, I modded my one with the filter mod and found very think layer of foam in them ,after removal the sound got more airy and tight ...the bass is so textured and mids are transparent and deep with ultra extended trebles


 
 I bet they do, but my Pistons are tracking to be at my house by Saturday, which will be two weeks since I ordered them. I'm not going to mod or pull filters from any iem that took two weeks to get to me. I'll deal with them as is, and compare them to my other IEMS.


----------



## IEMagnet01

syco87 said:


> Because of that potential issue, it's out my line of sight. I'm favoring the OMs or the DUNU-1000s, but I heard that the DUNUs have slight recessed miss which I don't think I'd prefer.


 
 I can't wait for my DUNU to show up, to see how their mids stack up to the very strong mids of the OM. If the DN-1000 indeed has recessed mids, then the *OM Audio* will be the only hybrid out of the 5 I've listened to (which will include the DN-1000 ultimately) with balanced mids to the highs and lows.


----------



## mochill

They won't die and mine took 29day to arrive


----------



## SyCo87

Got some coming in as well. Should receive them one day.


----------



## mochill

The driver diaphragms are black and ultra stiff so when you get the x3 use high gain and volume 60 to burn them in...they are doing wonders to them .also add 10db to the bass and trebles


----------



## SyCo87

iemagnet01 said:


> I can't wait for my DUNU to show up, to see how their mids stack up to the very strong mids of the OM. If the DN-1000 indeed has recessed mids, then the *OM Audio* will be the only hybrid out of the 5 I've listened to (which will include the DN-1000 ultimately) with balanced mids to the highs and lows.


 Can't wait for your comparison between the two.


----------



## SyCo87

mochill said:


> The driver diaphragms are black and ultra stiff so when you get the x3 use high gain and volume 60 to burn them in...they are doing wonders to them .also add 10db to the bass and trebles


 will do


----------



## raisedbywolves

i just read the ads on taobao about the astrotec ax30/35 and i just realized they're a presale and they're shipping in march. kind of late. might just go for the fostex next month or the aurisonics rockets.


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> i just read the ads on taobao about the astrotec ax30/35 and i just realized they're a presale and they're shipping in march. kind of late. might just go for the fostex next month or the aurisonics rockets.


 
 still a great price


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> still a great price


 
 the rockets, which was put up as a kickstarter, and I'm not sure how I even feel about that, is a $250.00 microdriver. Seeing as I didn't even come close to paying that much for my MMDT, which are wide band microdrivers, and the EPH-100 is another mighty fine microdriver that comes in at $100.00 less than these, aurisonics can stick it. I'm waiting anxiously for the Fostex TE05.


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> the rockets, which was put up as a kickstarter, and I'm not sure how I even feel about that, is a $250.00 microdriver. Seeing as I didn't even come close to paying that much for my MMDT, which are wide band microdrivers, and the EPH-100 is another mighty fine microdriver that comes in at $100.00 less than these, aurisonics can stick it. I'm waiting anxiously for the Fostex TE05.


 

 they're $150 on the kickstarter. plus they're a 5.1mm microdriver and someone who heard them said they sounded better than a bunch of high-end $400+ iem's and customs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> they're $150 on the kickstarter. plus they're a 5.1mm microdriver and someone who heard them said they sounded better than a bunch of high-end $400+ iem's and customs.


 
 I guess I'll wait for the hype train to come in before I decide to jump on a single dynamic for that much. Who knows though? I might end up with them at some point anyways. After all...we are head-fi'ers...and that's what we do.


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> I guess I'll wait for the hype train to come in before I decide to jump on a single dynamic for that much. Who knows though? I might end up with them at some point anyways. After all...we are head-fi'ers...and that's what we do.


 

 yeah, it's just that the campaign ends february 2nd, i think, so i have to make a choice. hopefully the fostex release date gets announced soon and more impressions come out.


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> yeah, it's just that the campaign ends february 2nd, i think, so i have to make a choice. hopefully the fostex release date gets announced soon and more impressions come out.


 
 I saw the campaign video, and umm...now I think I want?


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> I saw the campaign video, and umm...now I think I want?


 

 yeah, the video was awesome. i'm kinda worried about the fostex because i read they possibly were still tinkering with the tuning and one person's impressions said they were really sibilant.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Most companies will wait till the last moment to finalize tuning. Looks like Aurisonics is doing the very same thing with the ROCKETS, if you read the appreciation thread.


----------



## raisedbywolves

iemagnet01 said:


> Most companies will wait till the last moment to finalize tuning. Looks like Aurisonics is doing the very same thing with the ROCKETS, if you read the appreciation thread.


 

 yeah, i read but it sounds like they're leaning towards the more neutral tuning which works for me. but from what i read of the fostex's tuning (at least the one they had at canjam) it sounds really ideal too. decisions, decisions.


----------



## IEMagnet01

raisedbywolves said:


> yeah, i read but it sounds like they're leaning towards the more neutral tuning which works for me. but from what i read of the fostex's tuning (at least the one they had at canjam) it sounds really ideal too. decisions, decisions.


 
 I kinda like the ROCKETS now, and I'm glad you pointed them out to me, but the Fostex....hmmm...UGH!! I hate this sometimes.


----------



## IEMagnet01

My OM Audio IEP's are freakin' fantastic too...since they are balanced, and just have such an engaging detailed sound.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

iemagnet01 said:


> My OM Audio IEP's are freakin' fantastic too...since they are balanced, and just have such an engaging detailed sound.


 
  
 Sounds like the Brainwavz Delta description.
  
Ohh snap!


----------



## Wokei

lifted andreas said:


> Sounds like the Brainwavz Delta description.
> 
> Ohh snap!


----------



## quisxx

Hey Eric I have a question for you. If You Still Have The Fxz Series Headphone, And The Kef m200, Could You Please Compare The bass on those the the xba h3? I'm looking to pick up a new iem and bass is the most important factor for me.
Thanks.


----------



## Zelda

mochill said:


> *OSTRY KC06* is a new $65 iem that looks like they can compete eith the moe ss01 . Can be found on bigbargineonline ebay page....hope people's try they out


 
 already got mine. still didnt have much time to try them


----------



## ericp10

quisxx said:


> Hey Eric I have a question for you. If You Still Have The Fxz Series Headphone, And The Kef m200, Could You Please Compare The bass on those the the xba h3? I'm looking to pick up a new iem and bass is the most important factor for me.
> Thanks.


 
  
 I only have the FXZ100 and haven't listened to it in a while. I'll try to sometime this weekend, but my memory tells me that the m200 (with a good seal) will probably give you just as much bass as you would get from the FXZ100 (the JVC might have a little bit more, but nothing significant). The M200's bass will be of better quality though. Now, I'm for certain that the FXZ200 bass is more in quantity than the M200 though. I just preferred the FXZ100 over the FXZ200.


----------



## quisxx

And can you give a comparison of the bass of those 2 against the xba h3 please? You don't have to grab the Fxz or m200, I would take your word off sonic memory.


----------



## bhazard

Quote:


mochill said:


> *OSTRY KC06* is a new $65 iem that looks like they can compete eith the moe ss01 . Can be found on bigbargineonline ebay page....hope people's try they out



  
 I've had this for awhile now. It's a bright, great looking IEM, with not enough bass for me. Crystal clear though. Selling mine off actually.


----------



## mochill

X3+ dnk=


----------



## mochill

Wide bore star tips + red rings+ filter mod= awesome


----------



## mochill

Got my brainwavz r3 sitting at home now waiting for me to open them


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Got my brainwavz r3 sitting at home now waiting for me to open them


 
  
 That's kinda surprising. Why did you get them when you are so happy with your DN1000's and Pistons?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> That's kinda surprising. Why did you get them when you are so happy with your DN1000's and Pistons?



My guess is to explore other sqs, may e finding THE earphone for them. I mean, even im magnet is purchasing so many dual vas and hybrids, when he has a great im already


----------



## kahaluu

No matter how content you are with certain phones, curiosity will always lead you into trying other phones out.


----------



## mochill

^1+ unique sq and unique iems is the answer


----------



## mochill

Yes ima curious cat


----------



## Grayson73

So who is going to be the first person to get both Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and Havi B3?


----------



## kahaluu

Probably IEMagnet01. I believe he has both ordered.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> So who is going to be the first person to get both Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and Havi B3?


 
 both are on there way to my laboratory.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> My guess is to explore other sqs, may e finding THE earphone for them. I mean, even im magnet is purchasing so many dual vas and hybrids, when he has a great im already




You got that right. I'm still looking for that awesome dual dynamic, single dynamic, and I'm open to reexamine older models I sold off in the past. Even hybrids , though honestly, my OM Audio right now is a Gorilla in the room.


----------



## IEMagnet01

lifted andreas said:


> Sounds like the Brainwavz Delta description.
> 
> Ohh snap!




LMAO well played... Though that description of the Delta's is only in the company hype, because there's nothing balanced about the Brainwavz Delta.


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> So who is going to be the first person to get both Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and Havi B3?




That would be me. I have both on order, though the Piston will be here in the next few days, while the B3 is still a ways off, seeing as I just ordered them, and they come all the way from Russia.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I pulled out my VSonic GR99LE today. Listening to Deep Purple's Machine Head with them. Best el cheapos I've owned in looooong time.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Got a notice that my X3 will be in tomorrow, along with my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, and my Sennheiser CX150. It's gonna be a dynamic driver duel tomorrow on the X3.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

grayson73 said:


> So who is going to be the first person to get both Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and Havi B3?


 
 If I had the money, and the guts, the B3 would already be here if I ordered them a week ago. Sadly I have neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


iemagnet01 said:


> Got a notice that my X3 will be in tomorrow, along with my Xiaomi Piston 2.0, and my Sennheiser CX150. It's gonna be a dynamic driver duel tomorrow on the X3.


 
 'Grats meng!


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> If I had the money, and the guts, the B3 would already be here if I ordered them a week ago. Sadly I have neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! I'm pretty excited. Now on to those Pistons...though honestly, with all the great reviews the Havi B3 has been getting from those hwo have them, my excitement for the Piston has subsided just a bit.


----------



## Mackem

Arghh, I can't decide what to buy. My Bassos keep messing up in that the sound in one side keeps going. I'm pretty sure they're almost broken. 
  
 Need to decide soon on an upgrade so I'm not without any IEMs. Is there anything as lightweight as thr  Bassos with a similar sound signature but a better sound overall?


----------



## Trunks159

I saw scarce discussion on these so I thought I'd bring up the ES-FC300.
  
 Out of the box, they sounded absolutely terrible.  I don't believe in the concept of burn in but these are a special case.  They started out with a veeery noticeable channel imbalance, horrible focus, and a horridly recessed midrange and now they have none of those.  My only real problem is the quantity of bass.  Too much for me!
  
 These remind me of the ATH WS99.  They are built almost the same except for the smaller drivers/earcups.  They sound kind of similar but the FC300 is a little more balanced.


----------



## Wokei

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty excited. Now on to those Pistons...though honestly,
> with all the great reviews the Havi B3 has been getting from those hwo have them, my excitement for the Piston has subsided just a bit.




Will be getting Havi B3 and Gold Piston once I gather enuf fund....always like yr impressions and take on iem and hoping to validate all the hype about these two sexiies once last time before I go bonkers...... Hahaaaaa


----------



## IEMagnet01

trunks159 said:


> I saw scarce discussion on these so I thought I'd bring up the ES-FC300.
> 
> Out of the box, they sounded absolutely terrible.  I don't believe in the concept of burn in but these are a special case.  They started out with a veeery noticeable channel imbalance, horrible focus, and a horridly recessed midrange and now they have none of those.  My only real problem is the quantity of bass.  Too much for me!
> 
> These remind me of the ATH WS99.  They are built almost the same except for the smaller drivers/earcups.  They sound kind of similar but the FC300 is a little more balanced.




What IEM do you speak of?


----------



## Trunks159

Oh wait. damn.  Wrong thread!  They're supraaural.  Sorry!


----------



## IEMagnet01

wokei said:


> Will be getting Havi B3 and Gold Piston once I gather enuf fund....always like yr impressions and take on iem and hoping to validate all the hype about these two sexiies once last time before I go bonkers...... Hahaaaaa




Thanks! I'll fill everyone in on my impressions within the next two days. It'll be a lot longer for the Havi B3 and DUNU DN-1000, but the rest will be compared soon.


----------



## Wokei

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks! I'll fill everyone in on my impressions within the next two days. It'll be a lot longer for the Havi B3 and DUNU DN-1000, but the rest will be compared soon.




The excitement must have got to me... about B3... Trying to figure out why the longer wait for it.....upon rereading... Duh X3 and not B3.... Anyway I have Fiio X3.... I'm sure you will love it because my first amp is also Fiio E11.... Which I believe you do rave about them in your posting.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Arghh, I can't decide what to buy. My Bassos keep messing up in that the sound in one side keeps going. I'm pretty sure they're almost broken.
> 
> Need to decide soon on an upgrade so I'm not without any IEMs. Is there anything as lightweight as thr  Bassos with a similar sound signature but a better sound overall?



Basso's are down to $36 on amazon Japan. Tenore's are $20 more.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

The hype train on the B3 is essentially at full speed, and I don't have the ticket to ride. Lucky for bhazard, "he's got a ticket to ride."


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Basso's are down to $36 on amazon Japan. Tenore's are $20 more.


 
 But... but he needs an upgrade though.....
  
... READ MENG READ!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> The hype train on the B3 is essentially at full speed, and I don't have the ticket to ride. Lucky for bhazard, "he's got a ticket to ride."


 
 ^ But.... but you got those GODLY HYPED DUNNU KILLA' PISTONs from last week though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No need to be jelly meng just enjoy whatcha' already have.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> No need to be jelly meng just enjoy whatcha' already have.


 
  
 Soon enough I'll have the extra KZ set to send your way if you're still interested. If they sound that close to the CKN70 or better for $10, you needz to tell us immediately.


----------



## nehcrow

Not really a discovery since it's an old IEM... but the Westone 3 blew my mind away, especially at $159 pricepoint for you Americans
 If I had my GR07BE on hand I would compare, but I think it's safe to say these are a greatttttt IEM - probably the best I've owned so far
 Dem triple balanced armatures... think I'm a BA fanboy now


----------



## IEMagnet01

Yes sir. I have the E11, and it's my favorite amp I've ever owned. So the X3 should be epic for me. I wonder if the x3 and E11 synergize well?


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Soon enough I'll have the extra KZ set to send your way if you're still interested. If they sound that close to the CKN70 or better for $10, you needz to tell us immediately.


 

 SWEET!!! OH THE IRONY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yeppp i still remember how those CKN70s sound like and will report back ASAP!!!
  
 All the pieces of the puzzle is starting to fall into their proper places now, The Budget-Hype Showdown is ON!!! i hope......


----------



## Hutnicks

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes sir. I have the E11, and it's my favorite amp I've ever owned. So the X3 should be epic for me. I wonder if the x3 and E11 synergize well?


 

 Does one actually need the E11 with the X3?


----------



## IEMagnet01

hutnicks said:


> Does one actually need the E11 with the X3?




I don't know..but I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## kahaluu

dannybai said:


> Basso's are down to $36 on amazon Japan. Tenore's are $20 more.


 

 Wow, that's a great price for the bassos.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Then we have the Auriosonic ROCKETS.


----------



## vlenbo

And I finally got my earphones! FINALLY, The xba-h3, Im-02, and m200 showdown will begin!
  
 ....after some burn-in.
  
 pics


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Congrats!!!


----------



## Wokei

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes sir. I have the E11, and it's my favorite amp I've ever owned. So the X3 should be epic for me. I wonder if the x3 and E11 synergize well?




IMHO..... Did paired them together and it does nothing for me... Except the bass was just too over..... X3 on its own has better control over sound where you can + or - the treble or bass and high or low gain but with them paired... Its just so not fluid if u can understand.. Cuz me no good in audiophile term.


----------



## mochill

Can't wait for comparisons


----------



## mochill

Female vocal sounds lifeless on the r3,but they are taking a beating from the x3 very well


----------



## DatKid

dannybai said:


> Just got these in today.  Way more comfortable than the EX1000's but definitely not the same sound sig.  These are bassy but not like the CKS77's.  The bass on these are deep but doesn't have the impact like the S77's do.  Probably need lots of burn to get the ideal sound.  So far the stage is huge and orchestra music sounds really good.  Threw some dub on and I don't get the same impact as I did with the S77's.  Pretty though.


 

 You have these for sale? If not something similar?


----------



## DannyBai

Sorry DatKid, those are long gone. Maybe you'd like the Onkyo earphones since I don't use those. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DatKid

dannybai said:


> Sorry DatKid, those are long gone. Maybe you'd like the Onkyo earphones since I don't use those. PM me if you're interested.


 

 Yeah I am interested, PM your email or where ever I can contact you, I'm on the pm limit. : /


----------



## IEMagnet01

All this goodness coming in for people! Very nice! Tomorrow is my day for goodness to arrive!


----------



## kahaluu

Lucky you.


----------



## raisedbywolves

does anyone know what kind of driver is in the fostex te-05?


----------



## IEMagnet01

So I've been A/B'ing the OM Audio IEP and the KEF M200. Now the biggest difference I get from them is this...The OM Audio has a much wider soundstage with more transparency. More spatial, but with very little intimacy. The M200 has less soundstage, and is thicker, lusher, and more intimate, forsaking transparency and space. 

Which sound sig do you prefer?


----------



## sfwalcer

raisedbywolves said:


> does anyone know what kind of driver is in the fostex te-05?


 

 Planar why of course......... j/k. That's a good question though. Not sure if anyone knows, but does it REALLY matter??? Just as long as it sounds eargasmic i can gives less of a hoot what it is made of. 
  
 But good question though............................


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Planar why of course......... j/k. That's a good question though. Not sure if anyone knows, but does it REALLY matter??? Just as long as it sounds eargasmic i can gives less of a hoot what it is made of.
> 
> But good question though............................




It's made of the finest sheep skin, with very breathable membrane and plenty of elasticity for that perfect fit..I mean sound.


----------



## kahaluu

iemagnet01 said:


> So I've been A/B'ing the OM Audio IEP and the KEF M200. Now the biggest difference I get from them is this...The OM Audio has a much wider soundstage with more transparency. More spatial, but with very little intimacy. The M200 has less soundstage, and is thicker, lusher, and more intimate, forsaking transparency and space.
> 
> Which sound sig do you prefer?


 

 Which phone suits your signature the best? OM or KEF?


----------



## raisedbywolves

sfwalcer said:


> Planar why of course......... j/k. That's a good question though. Not sure if anyone knows, but does it REALLY matter??? Just as long as it sounds eargasmic i can gives less of a hoot what it is made of.
> 
> But good question though............................


 

 true. but trying to decide between pledging to the aurisonics kickstarter or waiting until next month for the fostex. thought the driver specifications might help a little.


----------



## sfwalcer

raisedbywolves said:


> true. but trying to decide between pledging to the aurisonics kickstarter or waiting until next month for the fostex. thought the driver specifications might help a little.


 

 ^ yeah i was a bit curious about those rockets as well, but didn't jump on it cuz those things weren't that great looking to me. haha Though they seem to be built like a tank so makes for a sweet beater set. If they live up to the hype of some of those early impressions then it might be really worth it for the initial price of $99.
  
 BUT you know what, i am sure they sound different enough to warrant buying both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cuz ya' know one is built toward a more consumer friendly on-the-go type of sound while the other is more neutral audiophile one.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Which phone suits your signature the best? OM or KEF?




I don't know? Listening to the OM right this moment, and they sound so up front and detailed. These are very easy to drive, and so in your face. Then I kinda like that laid back, thicker but no less detailed sound of the M200.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeah i was a bit curious about those rockets as well, but didn't jump on it cuz those things weren't that great looking to me. haha Though they seem to be built like a tanks so makes for a sweet beater set. If they live up to the hype of some of those early impressions then it might be really worth it for the initial price of $99.
> 
> BUT you know what, i am sure they sound different enough to warrant buying both. :evil: Cuz ya' know one is built toward a more consumer friendly on-the-go type of sound while the other is more neutral audiophile one.




That's just the final two promo tunings. By release date, there will only be one available tuning. Either the audiophile tuning or consumer tuning. The exact one still undecided. Exact same thing is going on with the Fostex.


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, I really like the sound sig. of the M200's, but unfortunately the fit and seal got to me. Too much of a struggle for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Word has it that some of our good buddies have dove in both feet on them new doppios. Hmm I wonder why  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. I eagerly look forward to more impressions of them.. 
  
 Heys guys I am gonna post this because it is a great test track for detail..
  

  
 Ceelo sangs about Saturday night. Can you hear the crowd in line? This clip is not gonna be the same as a CD version of this tune, If you guys own this album. Listen to this exact track with your best in ears. If you can clearly make out the people in line of the night club you got some in ears that can pick up micro details. If your in ears are really good you will be able to pick up the people in line twice.. One of my test tracks for detail. Even though it is only a part of the background of this track. The crowd that is in line at the club can only be heard with phones that can pick up the full detail of the track.. Give it a go and see if your favorites can pick up this little detail.


----------



## IEMagnet01

In the coming week, I'll try and reconcile my love for dynamic drivers and their natural timbre, warmth, and smooth sound v.s. The detail and resolving power of the BA driver.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Word has it that some of our good buddies have dove in both feet on them new doppios. Hmm I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 im-02, kef m200, and the xba-h3 pass this with flying colors. I hear the line twice, but I hear an intermittent chatter + laughter three times during Ceelo's description of the woman he met.
  

  
 Try this for vocals, ear pleasing, smooth, and euphonic female vocals.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats!!!


 
 Thanks sf, and I have to say, Eric was right on the money with the h-3s.
  
 I say it's like the kefs, but a lot better in clarity, smoother bass than the m200s (Though it also makes the bass sound muddy, but not that much really), and the highs...you have to buy these just for the highs to be perfectly honest. The best, crisp, yet not silibant like the im-02s are (but then again, the im-02s sound silibant on some recordings just like the h-3s also sound silibant in some of the others I've heard), and man, the soundstage is immersive.
  
 The sound is thick, and timbre is pretty awesome. Similar to the m200s, and better than the im02's. I wish I had the doppios...
  
 Edit: I Hate eric for not hyping the h-3s enough, I would have killed the postman for not delivering the appointed time that amazon claimed it would arrive. 
  
 jk!
  
 Drums and bass, though, sound better on the im-02s and kef m200s as they aren't smooth as the h-3s, but I don't hate the h-3s for that, as it is a unique sound I haven't heard of.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems like headfi is being cyber attacked by Indian Gypsies. Lol. So much spam it is unbelievable..


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Thanks sf, and I have to say, Eric was right on the money with the h-3s.
> 
> I say it's like the kefs, but a lot better in clarity, smoother bass than the m200s (Though it also makes the bass sound muddy, but not that much really), and the highs...you have to buy these just for the highs to be perfectly honest. The best, crisp, yet not silibant like the im-02s are (but then again, the im-02s sound silibant on some recordings just like the h-3s also sound silibant in some of the others I've heard), and man, the soundstage is immersive.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comparisons. Gives me a decent picture of the sound signature, and kinda reaffirms what I thought. Well done.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> im-02, kef m200, and the xba-h3 pass this with flying colors. I hear the line twice, but I hear an intermittent chatter + laughter three times during Ceelo's description of the woman he met.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this for vocals, ear pleasing, smooth, and euphonic female vocals.




 I took this challenge with the IEM's I currently have, on my iphone 5, with no amp. 
  
 The *Ceelo Green* video :
  
*WINNERS* : OM Audio IEP, KEF M200, UE 700, Altec Lansing MZX606, MMDT, VSonic GR99LE, Philips SHE3580
*LOSERS* : Samsung HS-330
  
 The crowd talking and the laughter was not audible with the Samsung. This dual dynamic failed miserably with micro details. Now this isn't to mean all did well. The Philips and VSonic barely picked it up, and I had to "squint" my ears to hear it better, but it was still audible. The KEF M200 and Miles Davis Trumpets were both slightly better than the Philips and VSonic, but not by much. It seems all the dynamic driver IEM's struggled mightily with micro detail. The clearest details, and where I was made aware of details the best was with the UE 700 and OM Audio IEP. With the Altec Lansing just a touch behind them, but not by  much. So for detail retrieval, the BA based drivers did the best. Not too surprised by this. But bass and overall fun was easily a win for the dynamic driver 'phones.  
  
 The* female vocals* video :
  
*WINNERS* : Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, KEF M200, Altec Lansing MZX606, OM Audio IEP, Samsung HS-330
*LOSERS* : UE 700, VSonic GR99LE, Philips SHE3580
  
 Now for smoothness, lack of sibilance, detail, and dynamics, the Trumpets trumped them all. By a mile. Her voice absolutely soars, pulls you in, and the guitar timbre and plucks were precise, micro detailed, and resonant. The KEF M200 followed right behind, but the thickness of the mids made for less exciting resonance, less decay times, and thus muted some of the guitar parts. Still detailed and no sibilance at all. You can easily hear her breathing, pauses, and even swallows. This is about the same for the single BA Altec Lansing. This BA really does act like a dynamic in many ways. The details and resonance was there, and guitars were clear and dynamic, BUT the timbre was not as natural, and even though the vocals were nicely presented, the guitars and accompaniments were not as natural sounding, and had that typical plasticky BA sound. The OM Audio IEP has it's high points with the instruments being sharp, detailed, with wicked decay times and resonant, BUT the vocals suffered from sibilance in places, and there was little in the area of smoothness, as the vocals were very forward. The Samsung, a loser in micro detail, actually provided the smoothest presentation vocally next to the Trumpets and M200. The female voice was controlled, dynamic, and free of sibilance, which though a bit muted in the treble, and lacking the finer details, still provided accurate timbre, decent decay, and a more enjoyable and smooth listening experience. The issue with the losers on this list was a combination of sibilance in her voice for most of the song, and in the case of the UE 700, way too much treble response, as to kill any chance of smoothness, and again not the most natural timbre in the instruments. This is not the case for the dynamic drivers, as they delivered in spades with timbre, decay, and resonance in the instruments, and especially the strings, but the harsh shhh thhh and kkkhhs simply ruin a otherwise beautiful vocal delivery. 
  
 That's it folks. Take it for what it's worth. Less than 12 hours before I go FiiO X3, Xiaomi Piston, and Sennheiser CX150 on yer @$$ez!


----------



## d marc0

Hi Guys!
  
 The T-PEOS H-100j vs H-200 Comparison is already up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-for-the-love-of-music-new-t-peos-h-100j-vs-h-200-comparison/45


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> Yeah, I really like the sound sig. of the M200's, but unfortunately the fit and seal got to me. Too much of a struggle for me.


 
 Same problem I had with them. I hope they correct this in the future with a new model.


----------



## doctorjazz

Take the fit problems, add in unreliability, having problems left side on kef, drops these a few notches imo


----------



## doctorjazz

I know it's been said before, but, man, this thread moves fast. Not too long ago I had many of the discussed headphones, and could comment intelligently (I hope)... Now, too many too fast, way behind. Lots of appealing stuff out, so many headphones, so little time... The om appeals, as inner peace is always desirable, the Kickstarter sounds good, incomings are appealing, and it seems one can purchase almost every headphone from China for $100! Interesting times indeed


----------



## DannyBai

dsnuts said:


> Seems like headfi is being cyber attacked by Indian Gypsies. Lol. So much spam it is unbelievable..



Maybe the mods can delete the last 50 pages or so since it's just repeats of the same stuff.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> Maybe the mods can delete the last 50 pages or so since it's just repeats of the same stuff.


 
  
 lol, wow
 what do you mean? there's proper discussion in the last 50 pages dude


----------



## mochill

Congestion is gone from the miss and the bass is now tight for the r3


----------



## ericp10

Well, I see what DannyBai means. It seems like everyday there is a two or three posts stating "I can't wait the earphone to get here," "the mailman is driving the block,"... "I saw the mailman but he didn't see me..." ... "I can wait" "I can't wait"  ... "I know you can't wait but neither can I ..." etc.
  
 Fellas, we're all excited about new stuff and want to talk about it, but those posts aren't adding value to the thread. Dsnuts can correct me if I'm wrong, but the thread was about discovering new phones, posting information you found on the product  (reviews, photos, etc.), and then posting your impressions of the products once you bought and/or heard it. 
  
 Everything else is beginning to be repetitive and boring padding. I mean I'm sorry, but where your package is at in the postal system is just not interesting on this thread! Now, you ordered something two months ago, but the seller promised you would have it within two weeks, that's interesting. We would want to know who the seller is. 

 I'm not trying to be mean, elitist or think I have more knowledge than anyone else (and I don't want to call names, but you know who you are), but to say everyday in two or three different posts how you can't wait for a certain earphone to arrive is not cool. It comes across as if you're padding and just trying to build up your posts count (which means nothing here). Giving us an insight on discoveries of sound, fit and aesthetics of a new product (or product new to you) is what add value to the thread. I know I'm not the only one who feels this way, but other people are leery to state this because we know some people are sensitive and no one wants to hurt anyone's feelings. I'm certainly not trying to be an a--, insensitive or mean. This is really meant to be helpful post. When I joined head-fi, some of the old timers kind had to steer me in the right direction about some of the unwritten rules on the website that helps everyone provide value.

 A main unwritten rule, for example, that irritates many is to suggest someone else buy or try an earphone or headphone that you haven't heard yourself. But anyway, I hope these comments are taken in the spirit in which I have given them. Again, not to be hurtful or confrontational, but to help, and get this thread back to being a little bit more value filled.


----------



## bhazard

I see plenty of value from everyone's postings. I also see some unwarranted frustration directed at certain posters because of personal distaste for the information they wish to share.
  
 If we were to go by what you said, then all posters should just post their first impression once and be done with it. It's a tall order, because not one person has done so since the start of this thread, and there is no reason that they should.
  
 Just because there is less control of the flow of information, does not mean it is not useful. I see more involvement and interest as a good thing.
  
 If you want to control a public forum, become a moderator.


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> I see plenty of value from everyone's postings. I also see some unwarranted frustration directed at certain posters because of personal distaste for the information they wish to share.
> 
> If we were to go by what you said, then all posters should just post their first impression once and be done with it. It's a tall order, because not one person has done so since the start of this thread, and there is no reason that they should.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No, you didn't read what typed if that what you took away from it. The problem is not just this thread. For example, I see some posters getting irritated on another impressions thread about a certain headphone because the last several posts have been about USPS and not a word about the product.

 I don't need to become a moderator to say that the thread is off a bit of what it is suppose to be about. I think the creator of this thread hinted at the same observations, but in a less detailed manner. There is nothing useful about typing three or four times in a thread, "I can't wait for XXXX product to get here ..." Again, just trying to be helpful. Now these sort of things have happened before and a moderator was brought in. We were trying to avoid that. Constructive criticism should be taken in the manner given. Or not. I'm still having a great day!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Maybe the mods can delete the last 50 pages or so since it's just repeats of the same stuff.


 
  
 X2


----------



## Grayson73

Visualgrandprix 2014 rankings are up.  What do you think about them?
  
 http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014/vgp_p2_12.html
  
 Gold winners *bolded*
  
*Sennheiser IE 800* > ATH-IM04
  
*Sennheiser IE 80* > ATH-IM03 and XBA-H3
  
*Sony XBA-H2* > KEF M200
  
*Audio-Technica ATH-IM02* > ATH-IM70, Fidelio S2, and Zero Audio Doppio
  
*Shure SRH1540 *> Fidelio X1
  
 With KEF M200, Zero Audio Doppio, and Fidelio X1 getting such rave reviews in this thread, I'm wondering if these reviewers know what they're talking about.


----------



## teotuf

dsnuts said:


> Word has it that some of our good buddies have dove in both feet on them new doppios. Hmm I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I'm not sure I understand what you mean by hearing the crowd in line - do you mean the chatter-like sound at 0:55 ish and 1:48 ish? Or am I not listening to the right thing at all?
  
 If those were it, is the second one supposed to be a lot softer than the first one? Because the one at 1:48 is at least a couple db softer to me.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Visualgrandprix 2014 rankings are up.  What do you think about them?
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014/vgp_p2_12.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not surprised at all to see the M200, H3, and IM70 in the winning circles. Now I'm curious about the H2. I may take the plunge on them, but will do some more research and investigating first.
  
 Cool! Thanks Grayson73!


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Not surprised at all to see the M200, H3, and IM70 in the winning circles. Now I'm curious about the H2. I may take the plunge on them, but will do some more research and investigating first.
> 
> Cool! Thanks Grayson73!


 
 No problem!
  
 I noticed they're missing a winner in the *5000円未満 *category.
  
 Has anyone tried the ATH-CHX7／CHX7iS?  They won gold in the *5000円以上1万円未満* category.


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> Visualgrandprix 2014 rankings are up.  What do you think about them?
> 
> http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014/vgp_p2_12.html
> 
> ...



You make it sound like the im-02 aren't a good competitor to the rest of the iems, lol. I understand how you feel though, since I know that the doppios are equal to the im-02s, and should get more attention than being listed lasted in the category. 

I'm not surprised that the im- 03s and h-3 are neck and neck, makes me want to buy the im-03 because of that. However, I need to love my at and Sony babies before going crazy for the dolphins and im-03. 

There might be bias from the grandprix, I don't know, but at least the hyped iems are listed and recognized by these people.

Like eric, I also give thanks to your updated list of flavorful iems, grayson.

Edit: wait, the singles beat the doppios, is that even right?


----------



## jant71

This thread probably should have been unofficially retired as of 2014. Too long anyway. It doesn't have to be closed or anything but maybe a new thread to continue with this year's stuff and this one can continue with the already discussed/released. And I agree, the shipping and tracking talk is worth very little and takes us off track.
  
 To think of it maybe monthly discovery threads are the answer to break things up into more manageable segments.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Look at that . Eric and Dannybai telling the rest of us how to post , what to post, and then trying to make people think we got it all wrong when there 'a dissenting voice. I'm not sure what DsNuts meant by his funny comment , but I'm sure it wasnt how you took it, and I'm also sure he wasn't calling for posts to be deleted. I think both of you, since you each have the top of the line gear , and always seem the first to have it apparently, need to worry about the financial and aesthetic upkeep of that GLORIOUS collection, and God bless ya for it, and allow us "peons" to get excited about our discoveries, cheapos, not cheapos, and sharing those views, thoughts, steps, and whatever else comes with this awesome hobby, and if you think we 're annoying for what we post, or what we say, or how we say it....find another thread. There's hundreds to choose from. 

Now carry on..and guys.. Bring on the discoveries, impressions, and excitement!! Y'all are killing me here!! And my wallet!!


----------



## vlenbo

How about we accept both sides of the argument and agree to disagree? I found out that I caused a problem in the Sony thread and am truly sorry for what I've done, I won't talk about the shipments again unless it is a problem for me and others. Can't we just talk about items now? 

When I get back home, I'm editing this post to include a heartwarming video for this year of 2014, and no matter what I em anyone has, I want you guys to be immersed in the beauty in this song.

This may be old, but it is my favorite song for some peace and tranquility.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkFB8f8bzbY&noredirect=1[/VIDEO]

Slowly Falling from the academy award winning film, Once.

The sony xba-h3s do a fantastic job in this song, followed by the im-02s. 

The im-02s make the vocals more intimate and a bit closer to you, as if the message was important for the audience. The transparency of the voices is phenomenal,and it is pretty smooth (not like the xba-h3s), but smooth with grand detail that makes me want to replay the song multiple times.

The vocals alone do not tempt me to replay it. 

The instruments, which are the piano, acoustic guitar, and violins help me relax.

The im-02s help bring the crispness of the acoustic guitar when the xba-h3s do not.

The xba-h3s help bring out the timbre of the acoustic guitar, while the im-02s slightly struggle bringing out the weight of the strings (because they're thin sounding), as well as the nice crisp but also smooth sounds of the violins. The xbas do not fail to portray the detail one gets when the bow is runs through the strings themselves. 

the piano has more depth on the xba-h3s than the im-02s. Let me put an example for you. When we drink water, we usually try to save more money (not all of us, but some or most) by buying gallons. the im-02's depth and weight to instruments can hold a refillable gallon. That may be a lot, but in reality, it doesn't satisfy the people who buy water in packs. THat's where the xba-h3s come in. While the im-02 can somewhat satisfy the weight and depth to instruments like the piano, the xba-h3 delivers it nearly in spades, as we have enough water to drink throughout the month compared to the gallon. (We use more energy refilling the gallon than we do buying the packs, and for us to hear the depth and weight that im-02s play, we need to use a bit of effort by A/Bing other iems with a good weight to music like the kefs, but the xba-h3s make you realize that it is enough, and you shouldn't go out to refill that gallon as you have at least 4 packs of 24 water bottles with you.)

The lyrics remind me how important our lives are. 

Our iem collections are pretty precious to us, and we usually take anything we buy or do for granted. 

While others may complain how the xba-h3s sound, they need to remember how lucky they are to purchase the fine beauty of the earphone. 

THe sounds from the xba-h3s


----------



## IEMagnet01

Hmm..the H2 might be a good buy if it ranks that high. The Sennheiser IE800, though a wonderful IEM with a massive soundstage, fantastic depth and imaging, and bass and treble able to dig deeper and higher than most every other IEM I've owned, also wasn't as enchanting soundwise as I though it could be for $600, which is why I let then go (to fund another project of mine). I wanted that moment where I go WOW and lose myself in a different world for hours , pick in out every subtle nuance I previously missed in all my IEMs. Didn't get that feeling. IMHO, I got more a wow experience first listening to my KEF M200 than the IE800. Well...until the LF driver in the M200 decided to retire after a couple days. Great IEM..just not for me at that price.


----------



## eke2k6

iemagnet01 said:


> *Look at that . Eric and Dannybai telling the rest of us how to post , what to post, and then trying to make people think we got it all wrong when there 'a dissenting voice*. I'm not sure what DsNuts meant by his funny comment , but I'm sure it wasnt how you took it, and I'm also sure he wasn't calling for posts to be deleted. I think both of you, since you each have the top of the line gear , and always seem the first to have it apparently, need to worry about the financial and aesthetic upkeep of that GLORIOUS collection, and God bless ya for it, and allow us "peons" to get excited about our discoveries, cheapos, not cheapos, and sharing those views, thoughts, steps, and whatever else comes with this awesome hobby, and if you think we 're annoying for what we post, or what we say, or how we say it....find another thread. There's hundreds to choose from.
> 
> Now carry on..and guys.. Bring on the discoveries, impressions, and excitement!! Y'all are killing me here!! And my wallet!!


 
  
 That's not what I got from his post.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> You make it sound like the im-02 aren't a good competitor to the rest of the iems, lol. I understand how you feel though, since I know that the doppios are equal to the im-02s, and should get more attention than being listed lasted in the category.
> 
> I'm not surprised that the im- 03s and h-3 are neck and neck, makes me want to buy the im-03 because of that. However, I need to love my at and Sony babies before going crazy for the dolphins and im-03.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well after it gives the gold it appears to be that everything is pretty much just in alphabetical order (except for one group were Klipsch just seems to be tacked on at the bottom of the list. So I don't think they are ranking the singles Zero Audio over the  Dappios. I think it's just a list of the phones they ranked high after giving one gold status.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> That's not what I got from his post.


 






 Thank you, but don't worry about it eke2k6. I am done with it, and I think DannyBai is too. It's all good.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So at this point I got the Doppios, H2, ROCKETS, AX-30, IM-70, Fostex TE05, and ugh! It just keeps getting longer and longer. By tomorrow I'm sure yet another great value IEM will be presented to us here..


----------



## vlenbo

vlenbo said:


> You make it sound like the im-02 aren't a good competitor to the rest of the iems, lol. I understand how you feel though, since I know that the doppios are equal to the im-02s, and should get more attention than being listed lasted in the category.
> 
> I'm not surprised that the im- 03s and h-3 are neck and neck, makes me want to buy the im-03 because of that. However, I need to love my at and Sony babies before going crazy for the dolphins and im-03.
> 
> ...







ericp10 said:


> Well after it gives the gold it appears to be that everything is pretty much just in alphabetical order (except for one group were Klipsch just seems to be tacked on at the bottom of the list. So I don't think they are ranking the singles Zero Audio over the  Dappios. I think it's just a list of the phones they ranked high after giving one gold status.



That makes a lot of sense, I saw that pattern only on this section and few others though, which puzzled me. Senheissers take the top rank on the other iems.

It might have to do with the highest pricing of the iems as well, doesn't it?


----------



## vlenbo

eke2k6 said:


> That's not what I got from his post.



+1
I wanted to comment about that, but eke beat me to it. Let's enjoy our iems now.


----------



## gikigill

Indian Gypsies? In 2014?

Really? 

I'm out of this thread. Done and done and I am not even one.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Seems like headfi is being cyber attacked by Indian Gypsies. Lol. So much spam it is unbelievable..


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like headfi is being cyber attacked by Indian Gypsies. Lol. So much spam it is unbelievable..
> ...


 
  
 +


nehcrow said:


> lol, wow
> what do you mean? there's proper discussion in the last 50 pages dude


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> Well, I see what DannyBai means. It seems like everyday there is a two or three posts stating "I can't wait the earphone to get here," "the mailman is driving the block,"... "I saw the mailman but he didn't see me..." ... "I can wait" "I can't wait"  ... "I know you can't wait but neither can I ..." etc.
> 
> Fellas, we're all excited about new stuff and want to talk about it, but those posts aren't adding value to the thread. Dsnuts can correct me if I'm wrong, but the thread was about discovering new phones, posting information you found on the product  (reviews, photos, etc.), and then posting your impressions of the products once you bought and/or heard it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


bhazard said:


> I see plenty of value from everyone's postings. I also see some unwarranted frustration directed at certain posters because of personal distaste for the information they wish to share.
> 
> If we were to go by what you said, then all posters should just post their first impression once and be done with it. It's a tall order, because not one person has done so since the start of this thread, and there is no reason that they should.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> No, you didn't read what typed if that what you took away from it. The problem is not just this thread. For example, I see some posters getting irritated on another impressions thread about a certain headphone because the last several posts have been about USPS and not a word about the product.
> 
> I don't need to become a moderator to say that the thread is off a bit of what it is suppose to be about. I think the creator of this thread hinted at the same observations, but in a less detailed manner. There is nothing useful about typing three or four times in a thread, "I can't wait for XXXX product to get here ..." Again, just trying to be helpful. Now these sort of things have happened before and a moderator was brought in. We were trying to avoid that. Constructive criticism should be taken in the manner given. Or not. I'm still having a great day!


 
  
 +


jant71 said:


> This thread probably should have been unofficially retired as of 2014. Too long anyway. It doesn't have to be closed or anything but maybe a new thread to continue with this year's stuff and this one can continue with the already discussed/released. And I agree, the shipping and tracking talk is worth very little and takes us off track.
> 
> To think of it maybe monthly discovery threads are the answer to break things up into more manageable segments.


 
  
 +


iemagnet01 said:


> Look at that . Eric and Dannybai telling the rest of us how to post , what to post, and then trying to make people think we got it all wrong when there 'a dissenting voice. I'm not sure what DsNuts meant by his funny comment , but I'm sure it wasnt how you took it, and I'm also sure he wasn't calling for posts to be deleted. I think both of you, since you each have the top of the line gear , and always seem the first to have it apparently, need to worry about the financial and aesthetic upkeep of that GLORIOUS collection, and God bless ya for it, and allow us "peons" to get excited about our discoveries, cheapos, not cheapos, and sharing those views, thoughts, steps, and whatever else comes with this awesome hobby, and if you think we 're annoying for what we post, or what we say, or how we say it....find another thread. There's hundreds to choose from.
> 
> Now carry on..and guys.. Bring on the discoveries, impressions, and excitement!! Y'all are killing me here!! And my wallet!!


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> How about we accept both sides of the argument and agree to disagree? I found out that I caused a problem in the Sony thread and am truly sorry for what I've done, I won't talk about the shipments again unless it is a problem for me and others. Can't we just talk about items now?
> 
> When I get back home, I'm editing this post to include a heartwarming video for this year of 2014, and no matter what I em anyone has, I want you guys to be immmersed in the beauty in this song.


 
  
 +


> Originally Posted by *eke2k6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> Thank you, but don't worry about it eke2k6. I am done with it, and think DannyBai is too. It's all good.


 
 ^
... this clusterfrack is too good to not to get quoted. haha
  
 @ Everyone ehhh the nutman was literally, like LITERALLY talkin' about the cyber attack here last night @ head-fi forums, he didn't mean THIS THREAD.  Oh how amazing misinterpertation/ misunderstanding can be/ leads.  LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It is interesting where this led to though, as someone said this thread "is a mess" and you know who you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the randomness, sometimes nonsensical nature of the hypes, FOTM, etc etc is what makes this thread AMAZING. This is THE DISCOVERY THREAD, so it's like a public commons where everyone should feel welcomed to post whatever they want and it would be best if everyone stayed on topic, BUT we ain't androids meng and the random chatter/ banter is what gives flavor to the FOTMs here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And regarding the repetitiveness of the posts, it's like ALL circlejerk APPRECIATION THREADs here at head-fi but this thread is just amplified to the tenth power cuz of the amount of material we go through. Quickies FTW!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I thought i was the clown here but you fools just clowned yourselves by getting all worked up over a misinterpertation of the nutmans original post. It is good to see what ya'll really thought though..... cuz it makes for good comedic relief.


----------



## IEMagnet01

One last thing to add, and then I too am done with this business, but that's what I feel he was trying to say, I believe that's what he was trying to say, because it's pretty clear what was being asked. So that's what I got out of it. Now please..on to sharing, new discoveries, and fun + comeraderie . I like that.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> +
> 
> +
> 
> ...


 
 +1000
  
 Happy 2014 everyone!


----------



## Dsnuts

gikigill said:


> Indian Gypsies? In 2014?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I'm out of this thread. Done and done and I am not even one.


 
 Late last night I was on headfi and there was literally over 20 posts of random spam from India folk. How do I know it was Indian? Well it was indian language in english..Random spam post from new members that post about divorce to voodoo? Lol.. I reported about a dozen of them..So what I wrote was actual fact and not in any way saying any of you guys are Indian Gypsies.
  
 You guys should know better than that. lol.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Late last night I was on headfi and there was literally over 20 posts of random spam from India folk. How do I know it was Indian? Well it was indian language in english..Random spam post from new members that post about divorce to voodoo? Lol.. I reported about a dozen of them..So what I wrote was actual fact and not in any way saying any of you guys are Indian Gypsies.
> 
> You guys should know better than that. lol.


 
 I think we were preoccupied with our doppios, xba-h3s, om audio, im-02s, kefs, b3 pro, and all other iems in our ears that we didn't bother to post with a second thought.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Oh and +69 and X1000 on what sfwalcer said. Well done...and like I originally said, I figured that's not what DsNuts was referring to. CHEERS!!! Love you all!! *toasting beers gif* if I wasn't on my iPhone.


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> Indian Gypsies? In 2014?
> 
> Really?
> 
> I'm out of this thread. Done and done and I am not even one.


 
 ^ ANOTHER VICTIM. YOU GOT TROLLED BAD!!! LMAO : P
  


vlenbo said:


> +1000
> 
> Happy 2014 everyone!


 
 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2014 WE EATING GUD!!! HAHA
  


dsnuts said:


> Late last night I was on headfi and there was literally over 20 posts of random spam from India folk. How do I know it was Indian? Well it was indian language in english..Random spam post from new members that post about divorce to voodoo? Lol.. I reported about a dozen of them..So what I wrote was actual fact and not in any way saying any of you guys are Indian Gypsies.
> 
> You guys should know better than that. lol.


 
 ^ THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE OG TROLL, TROLLED YOU MOFOS GUD WITHOUT EVEN INTENDING TO. LMAO
  
 I NEED TO WATCH MY BACK, CUZ MY CUSTOM TITLE MIGHT BE IN DANGER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... not really.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I pulled out my Samsung HS-330s again because of recent praise given to them... And I think they're horrible. The only impression I have is "Bass". Big, fat, boomy bass pretty much sums up the sound to my ears. Detail is laughable. I can't complain since they came with my phone, but I think it's a waste of money to actually purchase these. I'd advise saving that money towards something better.

This thread is getting a tad uncomfortable. Surely people can address their... Grievances with one another over PM. I do think that posts about waiting for shipping are a bit of a nuisance in many threads lately. Considering it seems to be a big deal to so many people, perhaps someone should make a thread dedicated to commiserating over postal service woes. I'm being serious. People obviously want to vent their frustration - which is legitimate in its own right - but it really does water down the on-topic content of threads when every second post is about it.

I'm not trying to tell people what they're allowed to post, it's just courteous to keep to the given topics of threads on forums. Otherwise why do we even bother having different threads? They're for a semblance of organization and direction. It may well actually be useful to have a place where people can find out about postal service difficulties going on at a given time. Just an idea.

Peace, love and music gear, guys .


----------



## Dsnuts

If I wrote what I really thought about some of yous I would be kicked out of headfi. Lol. Na It is all good you guys are good. Though for the sake of quality reads lets keep it on the civilized and informative tip..This thread is a microcosm of what is good about headfi. You guys make this thread what it is and I am proud that this is the one thread where anyone can chat about anything that is related to our wonderful hobby.. Just understand that there are many others that read what you write, that is the only thing I ask..


----------



## gikigill

My sincere apologies Dsnuts but I am a bit disappointed, not with you but Erics post about others. I feel a bit of elitism creeping in the thread and a do as I say attitude towards newer entrants.


----------



## waynes world

gikigill said:


> My sincere apologies Dsnuts but I am a bit disappointed, not with you but Erics post about others. I feel a bit of elitism creeping in the thread and a do as I say attitude towards newer entrants.


 
  
 He was just saying that we should limit the "my iem gets here tomorrow" kind of irrelevant posts. No elitism there. I _could_ post about how my iem tips have earwax on them and need cleaning, but I'm not going to


----------



## vlenbo

hatefulsandwich said:


> I pulled out my Samsung HS-330s again because of recent praise given to them... And I think they're horrible. The only impression I have is "Bass". Big, fat, boomy bass pretty much sums up the sound to my ears. Detail is laughable. I can't complain since they came with my phone, but I think it's a waste of money to actually purchase these. I'd advise saving that money towards something better.
> 
> This thread is getting a tad uncomfortable. Surely people can address their... Grievances with one another over PM. I do think that posts about waiting for shipping are a bit of a nuisance in many threads lately. Considering it seems to be a big deal to so many people, perhaps someone should make a thread dedicated to commiserating over postal service woes. I'm being serious. People obviously want to vent their frustration - which is legitimate in its own right - but it really does water down the on-topic content of threads when every second post is about it.
> 
> ...


 
 That only applies to me then. That's how the latest havoc on the xba forum started. The guy was ONLY disappointed in giving his impressions at a later time, which is why he brought it up. It is relevant to talk about the late arrival of an iem if an impression was expected the day it was supposed to be delivered. (a big IMO) Some, like me, just wanted to relate to the guy and forgot the meaning of the post.
  
 He didn't get to post impressions on the day of the delivery, so he had to bring it up. That is in rare cases though, but for general, this post, as well as previous ones, are true.


----------



## IEMagnet01

My X3 has arrived! Still waiting for my Pistons and my CX150, but that's probably answered in the next hour or so?


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> He was just saying that we should limit the "my iem gets here tomorrow" kind of irrelevant posts. No elitism there. I _could_ post about how my iem tips have earwax on them and need cleaning, but I'm not going to


 
 Thank you waynes world. Any new discoveries in details with those toys you have to play with buddy? What are you listening with the most nowadays?


gikigill said:


> My sincere apologies Dsnuts but I am a bit disappointed, not with you but Erics post about others. I feel a bit of elitism creeping in the thread and a do as I say attitude towards newer entrants.


 
  
 Well gikigill, if that is what you got out of my comments that's really too bad. As I stated to eke, I'm done with it. I've blocked those who can't seem to get it and have become a bit irritating. If you think I, of all people, is acting elitist, then I would certainly suggest you block me. Don't subject yourself to an uppity scoundrel you seem to think I am. Happy listening!


----------



## kova4a

LOL I just read the last few pages. I don't see what all the fuss is about. Both sides are right. I've stated it before - this has been more of a friendly chat thread for quite a while, so I don't know why eric decided all of a sudden to comment and be annoyed by posts lacking actual impressions or value  - he should have said something a lot longer ago coz it's not like that's something new. And as the thread has been going like that all the people offended by his post are somewhat right as there haven't been any directions who and what he should post and everyone is just going with the flow.
 Now, eric is right too, coz honestly as I was a bit behind on the thread and had to go through like 30-40 pages, the posts worth reading could fit 2-3 pages. But as everyone in here is entitled to his opinion and is obviously free to post anything, so is eric free to share his opinion. No, elitism or anything - it's just the truth but I think it's way too late to try to fix this thread and get in any sort of order or try to change the habits of the members posting most often here. 
So let's just get back on track with everyone posting whatever he wants and let's not get offended. 
And as this thread also hasn't been about discovering budget gems for a while I should chime in and say that the Noble 4 might be the best universal iem I've heard.


----------



## TooLazy

I had a chance to briefly audition a friend's HS-330 today, and I agree with hatefulsandwich for the most part. The bass is indeed somewhat boomy and overpowering. Though I wouldn't go as far as to say they're horrible, they didn't seem outstanding in any way. They're still above average when it comes to stock headsets for phones, though.


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> If I wrote what I really thought about some of yous I would be kicked out of headfi. Lol.




This made me smile. Though the whole post was a +1


----------



## Mackem

I don't mind the random chit chat, it's what makes the thread great.


----------



## DannyBai

Man look what a couple of snide comments turns into, eric gets blamed for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As for the comments that were only directed at iemagnet, my apologies.  I did not need to act in a childish manner.  I just hope you retract calling us names because we did no such thing to you.  You prejudge us by what we own and that's not right.  If you had been around this forum longer than you have, you'd realize that we have had our share of cheaper gears and we do not act as we are above anybody.  Forum post counts, owning expensive gears doesn't make anyone better and I'm sure all of you know this.  I'm sure many members on head-fi laugh at me on my impressions and all the gears that I buy.  I'm not too worried about it since I have to find out for myself if I'll like something or not.  I try to help out new members through PM's and my juvenile impressions and that's my only object here on head-fi.  I'd like to save them money on gears from my own experiences.  Please post whatever you wish and I'll kindly ignore them from this point on.  You do have very legitimate posts along with repetitive nonsense.  We all do but all your posts as of late had bothered me and a few others.  Again, my apologies to you and everyone else reading this thread for getting off track.  Happy listening and enjoy all your gears.


----------



## mochill

The vektr has landed and they feel cheap as hell..bass is fladdy and miss are clear and trebles are sparkly ...lets see what burn in for 5hrs do for them


----------



## IEMagnet01

The X3 is better than I ever thought. The file search function, which many complained about, is actually similar to the Sony and the Sansa, WHICH I HAPPEN TO LOVE !! I don't really like the file system of apple products, and never have, which is why I rarely use my IPod Touch 4. The OM Audio InEarPeace sound absolutely fantastic, with increased soundstage and depth. Details pop! Best $150 I ever spent on a DAP. Period.

Still no UPS and my Piston and CX150. The wait continues....but...


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> I don't mind the random chit chat, it's what makes the thread great.


 
 +69


----------



## IEMagnet01

dannybai said:


> Man look what a couple of snide comments turns into, eric gets blamed for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Apologies accepted, and sorry if I reacted too harshly. Cheers to all indeed, and happy gear love!


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> The vektr has landed and they feel cheap as hell..bass is fladdy and miss are clear and trebles are sparkly ...lets see what burn in for 5hrs do for them


 
 what is the vektr?


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> what is the vektr?


 
 The knock on the door, and my Piston and CX150 have arrived! Burn in time for both, and impressions soon.


----------



## gikigill

Still waiting for my Pistons, the beryillium driver has me intrigued since Yamaha used to have beryillium drivers too and they are very highly regarded and priced accordingly too.


----------



## IEMagnet01

gikigill said:


> Still waiting for my Pistons, the beryillium driver has me intrigued since Yamaha used to have beryillium drivers too and they are very highly regarded and priced accordingly too.


 
 i agree wholeheartedly. I googled other Beryllium speakers, and the cheapest were $500 and the prices went up into the several thousands dollars, but my guess is this, China is a massive country, and I'm sure their supply of Beryllium alloys is probably much larger than most countries, and with regulations different as well, I'm guessing that's why the prices for Beryllium driver products can be so low? I'm not going to listen to them or the CX150 until they are burned in at least 12-24 hours. Then I'll over impressions and comparisons.


----------



## doctorjazz

Pistons arrived today, sound OK out of the box, not earth shattering but not bad, don't like any of the included tips (I'm a fairly difficult fit, Get out the bag of tips after some burn in time) also got another set of Gratitudes, my older daughter Shanghaid mine, and I wanted to replace them. Hey, now I'm back on the hype train... WOO WOO, all aboard.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> i agree wholeheartedly. I googled other Beryllium speakers, and the cheapest were $500 and the prices went up into the several thousands dollars, but my guess is this, China is a massive country, and I'm sure their supply of Beryllium alloys is probably much larger than most countries, and with regulations different as well, I'm guessing that's why the prices for Beryllium driver products can be so low? I'm not going to listen to them or the CX150 until they are burned in at least 12-24 hours. Then I'll over impressions and comparisons.


 
 Bryllium is really, *really* rare, so honestly, I don't know what type of "technology" they used to machine that beryllium alloy in pretty large quantities for the Pistons. 
 Also, can't wait for your impressions! I'm sure hyped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


iemagnet01 said:


> what is the vektr?


 
 Uhh, Monster Diesel VEKTR? An on-ear that looks like the cross between a stealth fighter and a Lambo, which was then made into a headphone. Sounds like crap tho.


----------



## d marc0

hatefulsandwich said:


> I pulled out my Samsung HS-330s again because of recent praise given to them... And I think they're horrible. The only impression I have is "Bass". Big, fat, boomy bass pretty much sums up the sound to my ears. Detail is laughable. I can't complain since they came with my phone, but I think it's a waste of money to actually purchase these. I'd advise saving that money towards something better.
> 
> Peace, love and music gear, guys
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for pointing that out. I was about to give a totally different opinion against earlier posts on the HS-330s but didn't wanna sound like a "know it all guy".


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Pistons arrived today, sound OK out of the box, not earth shattering but not bad, don't like any of the included tips (I'm a fairly difficult fit, Get out the bag of tips after some burn in time) also got another set of Gratitudes, my older daughter Shanghaid mine, and I wanted to replace them. Hey, now I'm back on the hype train... WOO WOO, all aboard.




+1 on the Piston arrival! Doing the 24 hour burn in, and not going to judge out of the box, as not to prejudice my ears. I've done that too often with IEM's. Pics and impressions to follow.


----------



## nick n

How are you guys getting overbearing ( big, fat, boomy ) bass on those Samsungs? If anything it is the opposite I find, from what i remember.
  
 I'll have to sit down again with the things.
  
 What were you running them off?


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Bryllium is really, *really* rare, so honestly, I don't know what type of "technology" they used to machine that beryllium alloy in pretty large quantities for the Pistons.
> Also, can't wait for your impressions! I'm sure hyped!
> 
> Looking forward to offering my impressions after my mandatory 24 hour burn in. Cheers !


----------



## d marc0

nick n said:


> How are you guys getting overbearing ( big, fat, boomy ) bass on those Samsungs? If anything it is the opposite I find, from what i remember.
> 
> I'll have to sit down again with the things.
> 
> What were you running them off?


 
  
 I'll have a listen to them again. It wasn't the bass that bothered me but the overall quality of the sound. Will post my impression soon...


----------



## IEMagnet01

nick n said:


> How are you guys getting overbearing ( big, fat, boomy ) bass on those Samsungs? If anything it is the opposite I find, from what i remember.
> 
> I'll have to sit down again with the things.
> 
> What were you running them off?




I don't get boomy bass on them, and I hardly get any sub bass. What I get is a fairly balanced IEM that lacks fundamental details, is incredibly grainy, and worth about the $5.00 I paid for them. You can tell Samsung used two lower quality drivers for these, thinking a dual dynamic of underwhelming tuning is better than a single driver of underwhelming tuning.


----------



## d marc0

iemagnet01 said:


> I don't get boomy bass on them, and I hardly get any sub bass. What I get is a fairly balanced IEM that lacks fundamental details, is incredibly grainy, and worth about the $5.00 I paid for them. You can tell Samsung used two lower quality drivers for these, thinking a dual dynamic of underwhelming tuning is better than a single driver of underwhelming tuning.




I think you got most of what I remember the Samsung sounded like. So cheers!


----------



## nick n

iemagnet01 said:


> I don't get boomy bass on them, and I hardly get any sub bass. What I get is a fairly balanced IEM that lacks fundamental details, is incredibly grainy, and worth about the $5.00 I paid for them. You can tell Samsung used two lower quality drivers for these, thinking a dual dynamic of underwhelming tuning is better than a single driver of underwhelming tuning.


 

 at least mine were free, maybe i will send these to SF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyone checked the newer Superlux 385.


----------



## IEMagnet01

nick n said:


> at least mine were free, maybe i will send these to SF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sf turned down my offer to send him the Samsung. He's keen to the crapola these things actually are lol


----------



## mochill

The vektr are in ears and the are already improving alot with burn in


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> at least mine were free, maybe i will send these to SF


 
  
 Along with those spare MT300's of yours...


----------



## waynes world

@DannyBai: you are an excellent individual. When I first started out here and I knew nothing about iems (some things never change lol!) and we didn't know each other at all, you simply fired me off some auvio tips to help out my experience with the new iems that I had at the time. I was a bit blown away by the generosity, but that's just the way you are. I'm honoured to call you my friend.
  
 @IEMagnet: you are an okay dude yourself. As Danny said, you do have your share of good posts, and you have a lot of enthusiasm, and that helps keep the thread alive. So keep on rockin'!
  
 So kudos to both of you and I'm happy about how things have resolved. But damn, I wish that I had some DN1000's and H3's and OM audios and and and ... on the way. This thread is, as always, EVIL lol.


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> @DannyBai: you are an excellent individual. When I first started out here and I knew nothing about iems (some things never change lol!) and we didn't know each other at all, you simply fired me off some auvio tips to help out my experience with the new iems that I had at the time. I was a bit blown away by the generosity, but that's just the way you are. I'm honoured to call you my friend.
> 
> @IEMagnet: you are an okay dude yourself. As Danny said, you do have your share of good posts, and you have a lot of enthusiasm, and that helps keep the thread alive. So keep on rockin'!
> 
> So kudos to both of you and I'm happy about how things have resolved. But damn, I wish that I had some DN1000's and H3's and OM audios and and and ... on the way. This thread is, as always, EVIL lol.


 
 Thank you good sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## gikigill

This is why this is the best thread on Headfi. We fight and we make up and that's why I keep coming back here much to the dislike of my wallet.


----------



## gikigill

Get with the times wayne, I stuffed 2 MT200 in my ears and called it MT400.


----------



## waynes world

^ I've always wanted to go for that ear canal enlargement procedure!


----------



## vlenbo

Everyone here is awesome, I hope this thread doesn't die, and if it does, hopefully it gets reincarnated.


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> Everyone here is awesome, I hope this thread doesn't die, and if it does, hopefully it gets reincarnated.


 

 No worries my friend..Not while I am alive. There is no way this thread will shut down..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> No worries my friend..Not while I am alive. There is no way this thread will shut down..


 
 Not unless Head-Fi shuts down...if that will ever happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Feels good to be part of the biggest headphone community on the Web.


----------



## nehcrow

waynes world said:


> @DannyBai: you are an excellent individual. When I first started out here and I knew nothing about iems (some things never change lol!) and we didn't know each other at all, you simply fired me off some auvio tips to help out my experience with the new iems that I had at the time. I was a bit blown away by the generosity, but that's just the way you are. I'm honoured to call you my friend.
> 
> @IEMagnet: you are an okay dude yourself. As Danny said, you do have your share of good posts, and you have a lot of enthusiasm, and that helps keep the thread alive. So keep on rockin'!
> 
> So kudos to both of you and I'm happy about how things have resolved. But damn, I wish that I had some DN1000's and H3's and OM audios and and and ... on the way. This thread is, as always, EVIL lol.


 
 It's true what they say about Canadians, isn't it? The nicest people on Earth lol


----------



## waynes world

nehcrow said:


> It's true what they say about Canadians, isn't it? The nicest people on Earth lol


 
  
 That's nice of you to say nehcrow... but you obviously haven't met nick n!


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool baby cool, like when everyone plays well together. Always felt this thread was special and fun, because the idea of "Discovery" is so big! Sure, it's a discovery when AT puts out the best ism ever, but finding headphones that have gone by the wayside for lack of notice but can perform (and are cheap) like the Monster Gratitudes and Martin Logan Mikros 90 qualify as "discovery" too. Not to mention all the great music mentioned, if you dont' discover new great music to use all this fine gear to listen to, what's the point? Yeah, people go on too long (so does my close friend at the office, love him anyway), easy to scroll through when it stops being interesting...and you never know when someone will throw something out that could be very helpful at some point. Beats Facebook (though if people start posting pictures of their breakfasts here, I'll have to reconsider).
Keep having fun, y'all, always enjoy my (too much) time on this thread. Lot of wisdom, knowledge to absorb, fun posts too.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> No worries my friend..Not while I am alive. There is no way this thread will shut down..


 
 You da nutman! That's reassurring buddy, here's to this year's new iem discoveries from the likes of zero audio, audio technica, sony, om, the chinese, and every other iem! 
  
  
 here's a good song for you fellas who enjoy music everyday..
  
  
 https://soundcloud.com/immyypriest98/honeymoon-avenue-ariana-grande
  
 if you're a violin and vocal lover, with good micro details, as well as a pretty intimate soundstage, here's a pop song for you!
  
 h-3s make pop sound awesome with that snazzy smooth bass it has.


----------



## gikigill

Blox M2C in the house. Very pleased with the sound and only $49 including postage to Australia.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Same right here. I love being a part of this thread, and I don't regret the purchases I made here since. With so much posts, it's kinda hard to keep up, but hey, at least the thread is alive -- *really *alive. Thanks to this thread, I've learned *so much* and now want to buy so much. Only a few more months until my first year here, so I might as well prepare a long thread post to commemorate.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> You da nutman! That's reassurring buddy, here's to this year's new iem discoveries from the likes of zero audio, audio technica, sony, om, the chinese, and every other iem!
> 
> 
> here's a good song for you fellas who enjoy music everyday..
> ...


 
 Heh, bought the full album already. I think I recall posting it on the "What Are You Listening to" thread at some point.


----------



## kahaluu

gikigill said:


> Blox M2C in the house. Very pleased with the sound and only $49 including postage to Australia.


 

 Always wanted to try those, but I just never got a chance.


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Heh, bought the full album already. I think I recall posting it on the "What Are You Listening to" thread at some point.


 
 Dang man! Didn't mean to steal your thunda! That's awesome, she deserves it. I have yet to buy the rest, but I'm going to do it when I feel like selling the iem babies I have.
  
 The iem babies I will sell are the ck10s, the e-q5s, and the re262s. I will do a comparo with the rest, though, and then will plan on selling it here or somewhere else. I Need the money to at least purchase the hyped dunus, music albums, and such. Who wouldn't, right?


----------



## gikigill

Just go and buy them right now from the Blox website. Might be available and my word, they are the spiritual successor of the Sony E888.


----------



## gikigill

And they are gone!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Dang man! *Didn't mean to steal your thunda!* That's awesome, she deserves it. I have yet to buy the rest, but I'm going to do it when I feel like selling the iem babies I have.
> 
> The iem babies I will sell are the ck10s, the e-q5s, and the re262s. I will do a comparo with the rest, though, and then will plan on selling it here or somewhere else. I Need the money to at least purchase the hyped dunus, music albums, and such. Who wouldn't, right?


 
      No problem, man. I was a fan of her when I listened to her debut single, "The Way." Of course, I learned of her long ago on Nickelodeon, a channel I don't watch anymore (I don't watch much TV except for the news, even when I have the chance). I was pretty impressed with the album, honestly -- it reminded me of the 90s pop and R&B which I got to listen to *way* back (think 4 years old).
  
      Side note: My dad has a pretty big collection of audio back there, and since we're going home (home country) in a few weeks, I mihght take the time to take some of his CDs (heh).
  
      Still, there's no denying the fact that the album is really good. I like the album, but it isn't getting as much playtime as R.A.M. (probably the best album I've listened to).


----------



## DannyBai

iemagnet01 said:


> Apologies accepted, and sorry if I reacted too harshly. Cheers to all indeed, and happy gear love!


 




  


waynes world said:


> @DannyBai: you are an excellent individual. When I first started out here and I knew nothing about iems (some things never change lol!) and we didn't know each other at all, you simply fired me off some auvio tips to help out my experience with the new iems that I had at the time. I was a bit blown away by the generosity, but that's just the way you are. I'm honoured to call you my friend.
> 
> @IEMagnet: you are an okay dude yourself. As Danny said, you do have your share of good posts, and you have a lot of enthusiasm, and that helps keep the thread alive. So keep on rockin'!
> 
> So kudos to both of you and I'm happy about how things have resolved. But damn, I wish that I had some DN1000's and H3's and OM audios and and and ... on the way. This thread is, as always, EVIL lol.


 
  Wayne, you truly are one of the good guys and I'm also very honored to call you my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also to bhazard, I haven't posted on your thread but have checked in on many occasions and it's one of the worthiest threads on all of head-fi.


----------



## Gee Simpson

thatbeatsguy said:


> No problem, man. I was a fan of her when I listened to her debut single, "The Way." Of course, I learned of her long ago on Nickelodeon, a channel I don't watch anymore (I don't watch much TV except for the news, even when I have the chance). I was pretty impressed with the album, honestly -- it reminded me of the 90s pop and R&B which I got to listen to *way* back (think 4 years old).
> 
> Side note: My dad has a pretty big collection of audio back there, and since we're going home (home country) in a few weeks, I mihght take the time to take some of his CDs (heh).
> 
> Still, there's no denying the fact that the album is really good. I like the album, but it isn't getting as much playtime as R.A.M. (probably the best album I've listened to).




Yeah she has done well. You're right, the album does have a 90's Pop/R&B vibe to it, a very solid album. She reminds me of Mariah Carey.


----------



## IEMagnet01

OMG!!! I'm listening to Rush - Moving Pictures in 24-96 HD Flac on the X3, and I'm having an eargasm over and over again! Multiple eargasms! Why have I gone so long without this? Sansa SUX!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

gee simpson said:


> Yeah she has done well. You're right, the album does have a 90's Pop/R&B vibe to it, a very solid album. *She reminds me of Mariah Carey.*


 
      Actually, that's how she got her voice, more or less. She stated that one of her primary influences was Mariah Carey, and that pretty much formed the voice that we hear in her debut album. I haven't listened to a lot of Mariah Carey, but her style is distinct enough for one to recognize her voice after listening to her songs a few times.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

OMG, never realized until now that it's actually been a year since I first stepped into Head-Fi. I haven't registered for a year (my registration date was on May), but I've essentially been here for a year, constantly visiting all sorts of threads before my first purchase. I think I could say it's my ears' birthday, seeing that they've entered the world of headphones and personal audio. To commemorate my very first step into Head-Fi, I bring you this thread:
    http://www.head-fi.org/t/699749/the-bassheads-gazette-a-newbies-journey-into-the-world-of-personal-audio
  
    Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> OMG!!! I'm listening to Rush - Moving Pictures in 24-96 HD Flac on the X3, and I'm having an eargasm over and over again! Multiple eargasms! Why have I gone so long without this? Sansa SUX!!!


 
  
 Where did you get it for $150?


----------



## mochill

And now you understand the beauty of the x3


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> And now you understand the beauty of the x3




+1

I've almost exclusively used the X3 as source for last couple of months .


----------



## 1ofamillion

So I received my "latest version" of Pistons from ibuygou today, and I believe they are the old model because they are silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 EDIT: NEVERMIND, I think I'm just blind lmao. I see that the brown is a very faint tint, compared to the pictures online. They look legit as well! I shall test them out now!


----------



## 1ofamillion

:eek: :eek: :eek: 

I can't comprehend what I'm hearing right now...These sound STUNNING, and for $19?? Clear, sparkly treble, no siblance that I can tell of, a soundstage that is actually good, and an impactful low end. I think some burn in will help tame the bass a bit because it can sound boomy at times, but I literally haven't been using them for 10 minutes. I will continue to listen to them and test them out with some more songs, but I have a feeling that these are THE $20 IEM. I was worried I fell for another hype train just to jump back off, but I'm going full speed ahead with this one!!


----------



## sfwalcer

1ofamillion said:


> So I received my "latest version" of Pistons from ibuygou today, and I believe they are the old model because they are silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


1ofamillion said:


> *I can't comprehend what I'm hearing right now...These sound STUNNING, and for $19?? Clear, sparkly treble, no siblance that I can tell of, a soundstage that is actually good, and an impactful low end. I think some burn in will help tame the bass a bit because it can sound boomy at times, but I literally haven't been using them for 10 minutes. I will continue to listen to them and test them out with some more songs, but I have a feel these are THE $20 IEM. I was worried I fell for another hype train just to jump back off, but I'm going full speed ahead with this one!! *


 
 ^ Welp.....
  

  
  
                                            &
  

  
 Nuff said....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 ^ Congrats!!!


----------



## 1ofamillion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ Welp.....
> 
> 
> ...





 Haha thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should check them out!


----------



## sfwalcer

1ofamillion said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 One at a tyme, one at a tyme.......


----------



## IEMagnet01




----------



## bhazard

Those that were lucky enough to find out about the Velodyne promo at CES for signing up for their newsletter, should have gotten an email with a survey today. Once you fill out the survey, you get to choose between a $175 vFree or pink $99 Vpulse as a free gift. Chose the vFree and it should be here within 3 weeks. Thanks to whoever pointed out that deal


----------



## IEMagnet01

First burn in impressions of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is that these are not hype train performance, but legitimately high end performance. Sonically they are rival the MMDT in bass, lush mids, and solid but not overly sparkly or sharp treble. The sound signature is eerily reminiscent of my Miles Davis Trumpets, or my old Coppers. Can't really compare them to the M200, as they are a completely different sound, but they do have better bass refinement than the M200. They completely demolish my other single dynamics (VSonic GR99LE, Sennheiser CX150, and Philips SHE3580). In terms of refinement, bass quality and quantity, and the detail and clarity of the mids, they just are on a different plane than these others. Ok, I will point out one similarity to the M200, and that's the more laid back treble. This is not a extended treble with BA type hotness. This is a treble with decent extension, sweet timbre, and works in concert with the overall presentation, without trying to be forward. These are $100 IEMs. I'm not going to say they go above that price range, or compete with the GR07, because they don't, but they definitely compete well with the RE-ZERO, RE-400, Monster Turbines, and UE 500. For $24.00, these are a massive steal, and the crown jewel of my single dynamic collection. 

Thanks BeatsGuy for the headsup on this thread!!


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> First burn in impressions of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is that these are not hype train performance, but legitimately high end performance. Sonically they are rival the MMDT in bass, lush mids, and solid but not overly sparkly or sharp treble. The sound signature is eerily reminiscent of my Miles Davis Trumpets, or my old Coppers. Can't really compare them to the M200, as they are a completely different sound, but they do have better bass refinement than the M200. They completely demolish my other single dynamics (VSonic GR99LE, Sennheiser CX150, and Philips SHE3580). In terms of refinement, bass quality and quantity, and the detail and clarity of the mids, they just are on a different plane than these others. Ok, I will point out one similarity to the M200, and that's the more laid back treble. This is not a extended treble with BA type hotness. This is a treble with decent extension, sweet timbre, and works in concert with the overall presentation, without trying to be forward. These are $100 IEMs. I'm not going to say they go above that price range, or compete with the GR07, because they don't, but they definitely compete well with the RE-ZERO, RE-400, Monster Turbines, and UE 500. For $24.00, these are a massive steal, and the crown jewel of my single dynamic collection.
> 
> Thanks BeatsGuy for the headsup on this thread!!


 
 Can't wait to get mine then!


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> First burn in impressions of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is that these are not hype train performance, but legitimately high end performance. Sonically they are rival the MMDT in bass, lush mids, and solid but not overly sparkly or sharp treble. The sound signature is eerily reminiscent of my Miles Davis Trumpets, or my old Coppers. Can't really compare them to the M200, as they are a completely different sound, but they do have better bass refinement than the M200. They completely demolish my other single dynamics (VSonic GR99LE, Sennheiser CX150, and Philips SHE3580). In terms of refinement, bass quality and quantity, and the detail and clarity of the mids, they just are on a different plane than these others. Ok, I will point out one similarity to the M200, and that's the more laid back treble. This is not a extended treble with BA type hotness. This is a treble with decent extension, sweet timbre, and works in concert with the overall presentation, without trying to be forward. These are $100 IEMs. I'm not going to say they go above that price range, or compete with the GR07, because they don't, but they definitely compete well with the RE-ZERO, RE-400, Monster Turbines, and UE 500. For $24.00, these are a massive steal, and the crown jewel of my single dynamic collection.
> 
> Thanks BeatsGuy for the headsup on this thread!!




Thank you IEMagnet, nice description. I really hope that mine arrives VERY soon.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> First burn in impressions of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is that these are not hype train performance, but legitimately high end performance. Sonically they are rival the MMDT in bass, lush mids, and solid but not overly sparkly or sharp treble. The sound signature is eerily reminiscent of my Miles Davis Trumpets, or my old Coppers. Can't really compare them to the M200, as they are a completely different sound, but they do have better bass refinement than the M200. They completely demolish my other single dynamics (VSonic GR99LE, Sennheiser CX150, and Philips SHE3580). In terms of refinement, bass quality and quantity, and the detail and clarity of the mids, they just are on a different plane than these others. Ok, I will point out one similarity to the M200, and that's the more laid back treble. This is not a extended treble with BA type hotness. This is a treble with decent extension, sweet timbre, and works in concert with the overall presentation, without trying to be forward. These are $100 IEMs. I'm not going to say they go above that price range, or compete with the GR07, because they don't, but they definitely compete well with the RE-ZERO, RE-400, Monster Turbines, and UE 500. For $24.00, these are a massive steal, and the crown jewel of my single dynamic collection.
> 
> Thanks BeatsGuy for the headsup on this thread!!


 
 is the bass quantity the same, or less than the kef m200s? I thought the kefs were refined for their quantity, but if the xiaomi has the same or more quantity, then I'm extra impressed.


----------



## Mackem

Sounds like the Pistons will dethrone my Carbo Basso.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> is the bass quantity the same, or less than the kef m200s? I thought the kefs were refined for their quantity, but if the xiaomi has the same or more quantity, then I'm extra impressed.


 
 The bass is deeper and punchier with the Piston. The M200 bass is refined. Let me change it some, the Piston bass isn't so much more refined, as it's punchier and cleaner. The sound signature of the M200 is thicker, warmer, and has that measure of lushness that reminds me of the GR07. With the M200, it's the whole presentation, with that thick bass that doesn't overwhelm or go forward the mids and highs. The bass of the Piston YOU NOTICE. It's punchy and digs deep, with clarity, much like the Monster Turbine Pro quality. What impressed me the most with the Piston is the clarity and timbre. Just marvelous. I've been A/B'ing the Trumpet and the Piston, and I'm amazed how close they are, with the Piston having the Beryllium driver, and the Trumpet the wideband micro driver.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> Thank you IEMagnet, nice description. I really hope that mine arrives VERY soon.


 
 You are going to love them, Peter!! Seriously. Not so much out of the box. Please do yourself a favor, and just burn them in out of the box. Then check in on them after an hour or two, and it'll really start to come to you. After 24 hour like I did, the sound will jump these to the top of your single dynamic list. They are seriously as capable as my Trumpet and my old Coppers, but with infinitely better fit.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Sounds like the Pistons will dethrone my Carbo Basso.


 
 Never heard the Carbo Basso, but these are technically capable IEMs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> Where did you get it for $150?


 
 from Head-Direct, but it's for US customers only.


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> I can't comprehend what I'm hearing right now...These sound STUNNING, and for $19?? Clear, sparkly treble, no siblance that I can tell of, a soundstage that is actually good, and an impactful low end. I think some burn in will help tame the bass a bit because it can sound boomy at times, but I literally haven't been using them for 10 minutes. I will continue to listen to them and test them out with some more songs, but I have a feel these are THE $20 IEM. I was worried I fell for another hype train just to jump back off, but I'm going full speed ahead with this one!!


 
 ++++++++++++++1 and then 68 more. You are hearing the same thing I'm hearing. These aren't hype train. These are a legitimate high quality audio device.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> And now you understand the beauty of the x3


 
 Yes I do. It's the finest DAP I've ever had the privilege of owning. You had a hand in my purchase, so i thank you.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> You are going to love them, Peter!! Seriously. Not so much out of the box. Please do yourself a favor, and just burn them in out of the box. Then check in on them after an hour or two, and it'll really start to come to you. After 24 hour like I did, the sound will jump these to the top of your single dynamic list. They are seriously as capable as my Trumpet and my old Coppers, but with infinitely better fit.




Yes it sounds as if they will be to my liking.

I'll give me them a proper burn in when the arrive.


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> The bass is deeper and punchier with the Piston. The M200 bass is refined. Let me change it some, the Piston bass isn't so much more refined, as it's punchier and cleaner. The sound signature of the M200 is thicker, warmer, and has that measure of lushness that reminds me of the GR07. With the M200, it's the whole presentation, with that thick bass that doesn't overwhelm or go forward the mids and highs. The bass of the Piston YOU NOTICE. It's punchy and digs deep, with clarity, much like the Monster Turbine Pro quality. What impressed me the most with the Piston is the clarity and timbre. Just marvelous. I've been A/B'ing the Trumpet and the Piston, and I'm amazed how close they are, with the Piston having the Beryllium driver, and the Trumpet the wideband micro driver.


 
 Considering that the Trumpets are $200+, and that Joker gave them an 8.9 in Sound Quality, that is highly impressive.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> Considering that the Trumpets are $200+, and that Joker gave them an 8.9 in Sound Quality, that is highly impressive.


 
 i can't wait for you to get yours. Get your impressions. The Piston do in fact compete well with the Trumpet. They are very Monster like.


----------



## IEMagnet01

One thing to add. My Piston, which are 100% authentic, DO NOT have the L and R marking in white like found in some pictures. Like ThatBeatsGuy pointed out, there isn't any L and R markings on the housing stems. Just raised ridges that signify the right side. So if you get ones with L and R in white, you probably got a fake.


----------



## 1ofamillion

On top of the Piston's awesome sound, the build quality and design is top notch. The cable seems very sturdy, but I just wish they didn't switch to rubber cable for the cables that connect to the drivers. The casing of the drivers feel durable and look awesome. Even the packaging was nicely done. I'm just so impressed with these IEMs! I'd post some pics, but I'm at my sister's apartment and she just moved in so I have no good places to take any :\

Currently burning them in to see how they change


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> On top of the Piston's awesome sound, the build quality and design is top notch. The cable seems very sturdy, but I just wish they didn't switch to rubber cable for the cables that connect to the drivers. The casing of the drivers feel durable and look awesome. Even the packaging was nicely done. I'm just so impressed with these IEMs! I'd post some pics, I'm at my sister's apartment and she just moved in so I have no good places to take any :\
> 
> Currently burning them in to see how they change


 
 Oh they change for the better. Oh do they ever change. Smooooooooothness.


----------



## Mackem

Ordered mine from here, should be genuine.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> Oh they change for the better. Oh do they ever change. Smooooooooothness.




Oh I bet they do, and I can't wait to hear them after around 24 hours of burn in.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> First burn in impressions of Xiaomi Piston 2.0 is that these are not hype train performance, but legitimately high end performance. Sonically they are rival the MMDT in bass, lush mids, and solid but not overly sparkly or sharp treble. The sound signature is eerily reminiscent of my Miles Davis Trumpets, or my old Coppers. Can't really compare them to the M200, as they are a completely different sound, but they do have better bass refinement than the M200. They completely demolish my other single dynamics (VSonic GR99LE, Sennheiser CX150, and Philips SHE3580). In terms of refinement, bass quality and quantity, and the detail and clarity of the mids, they just are on a different plane than these others. Ok, I will point out one similarity to the M200, and that's the more laid back treble. This is not a extended treble with BA type hotness. This is a treble with decent extension, sweet timbre, and works in concert with the overall presentation, without trying to be forward. These are $100 IEMs. I'm not going to say they go above that price range, or compete with the GR07, because they don't, but they definitely compete well with the RE-ZERO, RE-400, Monster Turbines, and UE 500. For $24.00, these are a massive steal, and the crown jewel of my single dynamic collection.
> 
> Thanks BeatsGuy for the headsup on this thread!!


 
  
 +


iemagnet01 said:


> The bass is deeper and punchier with the Piston. The M200 bass is refined. Let me change it some, *the Piston bass isn't so much more refined, as it's punchier and cleaner*. The sound signature of the M200 is thicker, warmer, and has that measure of lushness that reminds me of the GR07. With the M200, it's the whole presentation, with that thick bass that doesn't overwhelm or go forward the mids and highs. The bass of the Piston YOU NOTICE. It's punchy and digs deep, with clarity, much like the Monster Turbine Pro quality. What impressed me the most with the Piston is the clarity and timbre. Just marvelous. I've been A/B'ing the Trumpet and the Piston, and I'm amazed how close they are, with the Piston having the Beryllium driver, and the Trumpet the wideband micro driver.


 
 ^ Fufufufufufufufufufufufuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! I love great punchy bass!!! HYPED!!!
  
 So is the bass kinda soft like the LG QB2s or is it hard hitting with great impact. So these blow the LGs outta' the water??? LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If so.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that means there is zero chances of you reselling them, nooooooooo!!! Looks like i might need to cop a set myself. : P


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ Fufufufufufufufufufufufuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! I love great punchy bass!!! HYPED!!!
> 
> So is the bass kinda soft like the LG QB2s or is it hard hitting with great impact. So these blow the LGs outta' the water??? LoL
> ...


 
 Oh yeah. They beat up the LG QB2. Now my daughter loves her QB2's, but the Piston has a more rich sound, more refined. Slightly less soundstage than the QB2, but the soundstage and transparency is what made the QB's popular to begin with. These do not have that transparency you find in the QB2's or the RE-400/RE-ZERO, but they have that richness, luscious mids, and that deep punchy bass you get from Monster products.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Ordered mine from here, should be genuine.


 
 That's the seller I used. Great service, and authentic Piston 2.0. Well done.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Listening to Skream!, and the bass is skull rattling, but the highs are so clear and vibrant. Dayum! How can they sell these for $24.00?!?!


----------



## koreanzombie

Hey guys, are the $10 pistons on ebay real or fake? And are they the ones with the hype on them?


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> Listening to Skream!, and the bass is skull rattling, but the highs are so clear and vibrant. Dayum! How can they sell these for $24.00?!?!




Well it is China, that's what they do. XD I do agree 100% though!


----------



## sfwalcer

koreanzombie said:


> Hey guys, are the $10 pistons on ebay real or fake? And are they the ones with the hype on them?


 

 The silver color ones are the old versions, and there are fakes out there so most likely those are fakes, the newer golden versions go for like $20 and up and there are a few legit sellers on ebay, etc. Go check the links on OP post of The Asian Brand Thread for mo' info/ search this thread, cuz it has been posted many times already.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Hey guys, are the $10 pistons on ebay real or fake? And are they the ones with the hype on them?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2a36004698
  
 You can get them here and they are 100% authentic and the Piston 2.0. The original Piston are silver and not the same driver. So buy with confidence here and yes, these are the Gold Piston 2.0, and they are worthy of the hype.


----------



## koreanzombie

sfwalcer said:


> The silver color ones are the old versions, and there are fakes out there so most likely those are fakes, the newer golden versions go for like $20 and up and there are a few legit sellers on ebay, etc. Go check the links on OP post of The Asian Brand Thread for mo' info/ search this thread, cuz it has been posted many times already.


 
 Are these pistons an upgrade to the vsd1? And what kind of sound sig do these pistons have?


----------



## IEMagnet01

The $10-15 dollar Piston are the original silver ones. Not the same driver. The 2.0 are gold, and have the Beryllium driver. So be careful with ordering the cheaper silver Piston.


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Are these pistons an upgrade to the vsd1? And what kind of sound sig do these pistons have?


 
 Yes they are very much an upgrade from the VSD1. There's no contest. The bass alone is vastly superior to the VSD1, and the highs aren't as prone to sibilance as the VSD1. The VSD1 might do detail slightly better because of their more sharper highs, but the mids are much more lush and vibrant, and instrument separation is another win for the Piston.


----------



## sfwalcer

koreanzombie said:


> Are these pistons an upgrade to the vsd1? And what kind of sound sig do these pistons have?


 

 Good question i would like to know as well............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some has posted impressions/ one review of the new pistons already on this thread, should be easy to search it up.


----------



## koreanzombie

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes they are very much an upgrade from the VSD1. There's no contest. The bass alone is vastly superior to the VSD1, and the highs aren't as prone to sibilance as the VSD1. The VSD1 might do detail slightly better because of their more sharper highs, but the mids are much more lush and vibrant, and instrument separation is another win for the Piston.


 
 Thanks for the answer, would you say the pistons are 'fun' and bassy headphones?


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Thanks for the answer, would you say the pistons are 'fun' and bassy headphones?


 
 they are fun with strong articulate punchy bass. There is no mid bleed. This helps preserve clarity. To me a fun and bassy IEM are the Sennheiser CX300II, V-Moda Vibrato, or the Klipsch S4 reference. The Piston has less treble peak than all three of those, and the bass quality is better with the Piston, but those three have more boomy bass. But yes, these can be fun and bassy in a more classy way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

*Dunu DN-1000, **Havi B3 Pro, and Nuforce NE-770X *are still in postal delivery, so I'm excited to get these in and compare those to the Piston, and the OM Audio. I'm hoping the Havi B3 is as good as advertised, so I can sell off my KEF M200. I hate how uncomfortable those aluminum notes are and the black rubber alien antennae.


----------



## IEMagnet01

i think I'm going to order a second pair of Piston 2.0 as a backup? Just in case. I don't want to be without a pair for any significant amount of time.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, my turn to be the curmudgeon...I really haven't had a good listen, just out of the box, but was not impressed. Has been burning in for a day, will need to experiment with tips (worst selection of crappy tips I've seen in a while, none worked out of the box), listen later, maybe change my tune (hope so)...
On another (hype) note, DS got to me, have the Shure 1540 on order, see if they are the be all and end all, the headphone at the end of the tunnel, the end of the Impossible Dream Quest...then again, DS ain't gone away yet, so didn't do it for him,


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> they are fun with strong articulate punchy bass. There is no mid bleed. This helps preserve clarity. To me a fun and bassy IEM are the Sennheiser CX300II, V-Moda Vibrato, or the Klipsch S4 reference. The Piston has less treble peak than all three of those, and the bass quality is better with the Piston, but those three have more boomy bass. But yes, these can be fun and bassy in a more classy way.


 
 I agree. Despite being an almost total basshead, I really like the Pistons' puchy bass. I don't think it really goes down deep, but it hammers in that bass, even with only an iPod (I've yet to test it with an amp). 
 And though they sound "fun in a classy way," I think that's beacause they also *look* that way -- or simply put, a great all rounder.


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> OK, my turn to be the curmudgeon...I really haven't had a good listen, just out of the box, but was not impressed. Has been burning in for a day, will need to experiment with tips (worst selection of crappy tips I've seen in a while, none worked out of the box), listen later, maybe change my tune (hope so)...
> On another (hype) note, DS got to me, have the Shure 1540 on order, see if they are the be all and end all, the headphone at the end of the tunnel, the end of the Impossible Dream Quest...then again, DS ain't gone away yet, so didn't do it for him,


 
 you cannot listen to the Piston with the stock tips. That's like listening to the Monoprice 8320 with their stock tips. You have to change out those .20 cent tips, give it a decent burn in time, and then listen to them through a quality source, and these things are great all arounders that sit at the top or near the top of your single dynamic collection.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> I agree. Despite being an almost total basshead, I really like the Pistons' puchy bass. I don't think it really goes down deep, but it hammers in that bass, even with only an iPod (I've yet to test it with an amp).
> And though they sound "fun in a classy way," I think that's beacause they also *look* that way -- or simply put, a great all rounder.


 
 I agree as well. It's a rich, punchy bass.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> I agree as well. It's a rich, punchy bass.


 
 Reading through the past couple of pages, I see the hype train going at full speed with these Pistons. Hmm, train engines *do* have pistons like an internal combustion engine, right? Because if so, I don't see why this hype train ain't going so fast. Beryllium Pistons, yeah.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> you cannot listen to the Piston with the stock tips. That's like listening to the Monoprice 8320 with their stock tips. You have to change out those .20 cent tips, give it a decent burn in time, and then listen to them through a quality source, and these things are great all arounders that sit at the top or near the top of your single dynamic collection.




Any certain tips you suggest? I don't really have any other good tips. Maybe the fx40 tips would do? I have noticed the tips are pretty cheap haha


----------



## cowculator

How does the Klipsch S4i II compare to the piston 2.0? I really need one with mic for my mobile. I can get both around the same price approx USD20, if it helps. I listen to a broad range of music, bass is appreciated but not top of my list.


----------



## cowculator

iemagnet01 said:


> i think I'm going to order a second pair of Piston 2.0 as a backup? Just in case. I don't want to be without a pair for any significant amount of time.


 
 My sources in China tell me that they are preparing another model at the same time in the 2nd half of this year to launch with another new xiaomi phone. If I already have one and don't need an earphone with a mic right now, I would wait.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

cowculator said:


> My sources in China tell me that they are preparing another model at the same time in the 2nd half of this year to launch with another new xiaomi phone. If I already have one and don't need an earphone with a mic right now, I would wait.


 
 I would like to know of these 'sources' of yours.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> you cannot listen to the Piston with the stock tips. That's like listening to the Monoprice 8320 with their stock tips. You have to change out those .20 cent tips, give it a decent burn in time, and then listen to them through a quality source, and these things are great all arounders that sit at the top or near the top of your single dynamic collection.


 
 Hmm, I have to say, I agree with you here. As comfortable as they may be, the stock tips hardly gie me a good fit. I'm looking to get some Complys (preferably the longer ones because I'm used to deeper insertion)


----------



## cowculator

thatbeatsguy said:


> I would like to know of these 'sources' of yours.


 
 Xiaomi employee. An acquantaince of a supplier of mine in Shenzhen. I met him very briefly in HK last december. All is just ideas now. Alot of times, the development for these markets is reactionary, strategies are crafted in response to what competitors do. Companies like to take a dig at each other, especially when you witness the predatory nature of advertising or presentations at launches. What is certain is that new product will be launched every year. To gain an advantage, they may even include certain accessories that are far superior to what the competition is offering. i.e. Xiaomi piston vs earpods. 
  
 My response should be moderated by the fact that IEmagnet already has a number of earphones and I don't believe it is wise to buy and keep as they tend to go on sale when newer models roll out... unless the confidence on the durability of the pistons is being questioned, it think most phones should last at least a year or more.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> *On another (hype) note, DS got to me, have the Shure 1540 on order,* see if they are the be all and end all, the headphone at the end of the tunnel, the end of the Impossible Dream Quest...then again, DS ain't gone away yet, so didn't do it for him,


 
  
 You are so _weak_ doc!  Lol, just kidding - I'm sure that you'll be very happy with the 1540's. Congrats!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

cowculator said:


> Xiaomi employee. An acquantaince of a supplier of mine in Shenzhen. I met him very briefly in HK last december. All is just ideas now. Alot of times, the development for these markets is reactionary, strategies are crafted in response to what competitors do. Companies like to take a dig at each other, especially when you witness the predatory nature of advertising or presentations at launches. What is certain is that new product will be launched every year. To gain an advantage, they may even include certain accessories that are far superior to what the competition is offering. i.e. Xiaomi piston vs earpods.
> 
> My response should be moderated by the fact that IEMagnet already has a number of earphones and *I don't believe it is wise to buy and keep as they tend to go on sale when newer models roll out...* unless the confidence on the durability of the pistons is being questioned, it think most phones should last at least a year or more.


 
 Wow. Never expected that. I don't recall the launch date of the original Pistons, but if you take the time between each release (1.0, paperback, and 2.0), we might be able to assume the release date of the next one.
  
 Still, I have to agree with you. If there *is* going to be a new Piston rolling out, I might not want to buy another 2.0 just for backup. But considering the releases so far, I might speculate that the next release would be another 'paperback' edition of the 2.0 (like the orginal Pistons had back then).
 Also, since the original Pistons were discontinued upon the 2.0 release, the paperback might also be replaced with a new version.
  
 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > *On another (hype) note, DS got to me, have the Shure 1540 on order,* see if they are the be all and end all, the headphone at the end of the tunnel, the end of the Impossible Dream Quest...then again, DS ain't gone away yet, so didn't do it for him,
> ...




Weak ain't the half of it, but, there are worse addictions out there, this is just keeping me out of bigger trouble!


----------



## doctorjazz

Have been burning the Pistons for about a day, I'll try some Complys and connect them to my X3/National set up and have a listen in a bit, when I get to bed (get some of my best listening in then, that's why I use my iem's more than the on or over ears, though I am liking the on/over ear presentation more and more.

On a different note-X3 is fabulous sounding, though I haven't gotten the UI down. Can use it in the file explorer mode, no problem, but the other ways to search, Artist/Album, don't work, I get errors opening the same exact folders/albums that work fine in the File Explorer Mode. Have been lazy about doing anything about this (or, the positive spin, as my wife the therapist would say, is that I've been too busy: I like that better), as I can find and listen to anything easily with the File Explorer mode...the only thing I lose is the Shuffle/Random play option, for which I still have an iPod Touch, and I pull that out in situations when shuffle is the way to go,


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Have been burning the Pistons for about a day, I'll try some Complys and connect them to my X3/National set up and have a listen in a bit, when I get to bed (get some of my best listening in then, that's why I use my iem's more than the on or over ears, though I am liking the on/over ear presentation more and more.
> 
> On a different note-X3 is fabulous sounding, though I haven't gotten the UI down. Can use it in the file explorer mode, no problem, but the other ways to search, Artist/Album, don't work, I get errors opening the same exact folders/albums that work fine in the File Explorer Mode. Have been lazy about doing anything about this (or, the positive spin, as my wife the therapist would say, is that I've been too busy: I like that better), as I can find and listen to anything easily with the File Explorer mode...the only thing I lose is the Shuffle/Random play option, for which I still have an iPod Touch, and I pull that out in situations when shuffle is the way to go,


 
 my files i can find with ease, and no glitches. Some people have been buying fake 32 and 64 microSD toshiba and samsung. I'm originally guilty of it too. They are rampant on ebay and amazon. But they won't hold storage, and when they appear to do so, and you go to a file, it will say "empty file" or "file not found". The cheaper the microSD, the more likely you're buying a fraud.


----------



## Dsnuts

The SRH1540s are the real deal. They sit right next to my X1s, once you hear that beautiful sound that flows out of the headphones you are hooked. One word of advice on the SRH1540s. You will notice the strong bass presence on open listen.. Tuned like this as the drivers have not reached full break in, far from it..The sound does in deed change..They need at least 150-200 hours, burn for the sound to even out. But once done. The bass tightens up quite a bit and the balance, depth and clarity of sound becomes what I hear them as now...Burn in is highly recommended even if you don't believe in burn in as the sound quality gets even better, much better to the point where for me I am 100% happy with my full sized cans. Sure there are better higher end cans out there but for me I am very satisfied with my cans and have no need of any type of upgrade to the SRH1540s, now I am trying to find a pair of in ears that will mimic what I am hearing from my SRH1540 and I have a feeling the H3 will come close. Fingers crossed as I will be getting my H3 next week..
  
 I read a review of some guys that buy the SRH1540 and judge them before they even break them in..What a damn shame..I guess my ears are not as picky as these guys but the sound quality I am hearing is nothing short of euphonic and a state of bliss. But to get to this state I am 100% certain of the effects of burn in/use of the cans. Break in your equipment people.!!. You all have nothing to loose but everything to gain. Do it in secret if your too pro to mention it to anyone.!
  
 As for my doppios these sound so high class but I say something to that effect every time I mention them so you guys need some more input. Wait for next week.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Weak ain't the half of it, but, there are worse addictions out there, this is just keeping me out of bigger trouble!


 
 i totally grok that, doctor jazz. headphone via head-fi. org discovery addiction is a "better bad habit" than many less audio inclined folks indulge in!
 my psychoanalysis friend tells me we all should have 3 bad habits, in case we need to give up one or for health or other reasons.  keep the music flowing!


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> The SRH1540s are the real deal. They sit right next to my X1s, once you hear that beautiful sound that flows out of the headphones you are hooked. One word of advice on the SRH1540s. You will notice the strong bass presence on open listen.. Tuned like this as the drivers have not reached full break in, far from it..The sound does in deed change..They need at least 150-200 hours, burn for the sound to even out. But once done. The bass tightens up quite a bit and the balance, depth and clarity of sound becomes what I hear them as now...Burn in is highly recommended even if you don't believe in burn in as the sound quality gets even better, much better to the point where for me I am 100% happy with my full sized cans. Sure there are better higher end cans out there but for me I am very satisfied with my cans and have no need of any type of upgrade to the SRH1540s, now I am trying to find a pair of in ears that will mimic what I am hearing from my SRH1540 and I have a feeling the H3 will come close. Fingers crossed as I will be getting my H3 next week..
> 
> I read a review of some guys that buy the SRH1540 and judge them before they even break them in..What a damn shame..I guess my ears are not as picky as these guys but the sound quality I am hearing is nothing short of euphonic and a state of bliss. But to get to this state I am 100% certain of the effects of burn in/use of the cans. Break in your equipment people.!!. You all have nothing to loose but everything to gain. Do it in secret if your too pro to mention it to anyone.!
> 
> As for my doppios these sound so high class but I say something to that effect every time I mention them so you guys need some more input. Wait for next week.


 
 I'm hoping for the same with my DUNU DN-1000, though I'm starting to dislike the highs that come with BA drivers. The dynamics are just so much more natural and warm. Still, if I can close the deal with the DUNU or even the Havi B3, then I can rest awhile and spare my wallet the onslaught.


----------



## waynes world

Oh oh. Ds is getting the H3's next week. Lord have mercy on my wallet!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Weak ain't the half of it, but, there are worse addictions out there, this is just keeping me out of bigger trouble!
> ...




Damn, now I need 2 more bad habits to have as back ups for ditching, this has me in a tizzy, being perfect in every other way 

If I _REALLY try, I can, maybe, just maybe, come up with 1 or 2 (or 20), I'll have to ponder this...

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Originally Posted by Dsnuts View Post

The SRH1540s are the real deal. They sit right next to my X1s, once you hear that beautiful sound that flows out of the headphones you are hooked. One word of advice on the SRH1540s. You will notice the strong bass presence on open listen.. Tuned like this as the drivers have not reached full break in, far from it..The sound does in deed change..They need at least 150-200 hours, burn for the sound to even out. But once done. The bass tightens up quite a bit and the balance, depth and clarity of sound becomes what I hear them as now...Burn in is highly recommended even if you don't believe in burn in as the sound quality gets even better, much better to the point where for me I am 100% happy with my full sized cans. Sure there are better higher end cans out there but for me I am very satisfied with my cans and have no need of any type of upgrade to the SRH1540s, now I am trying to find a pair of in ears that will mimic what I am hearing from my SRH1540 and I have a feeling the H3 will come close. Fingers crossed as I will be getting my H3 next week..

I read a review of some guys that buy the SRH1540 and judge them before they even break them in..What a damn shame..I guess my ears are not as picky as these guys but the sound quality I am hearing is nothing short of euphonic and a state of bliss. But to get to this state I am 100% certain of the effects of burn in/use of the cans. Break in your equipment people.!!. You all have nothing to loose but everything to gain. Do it in secret if your too pro to mention it to anyone.!

As for my doppios these sound so high class but I say something to that effect every time I mention them so you guys need some more input. Wait for next week.
[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]

Cool, that's what I'd like...thinking of iem's that might do the same thing, maybe the Earsonic SM64, Heir 5, Heaven IV/V/VI, who knows. Don't trust customs, I'm convinced my impressions would be bad, wouldn't work out as they should. Like a pair to give upgrade-itis a break for a while (of course, then I'll be down a bad habit again, and may have to take up heroin or something like that!!!:eek:_


----------



## waynes world

Drblue, I grok your grok man. Which is to say, I grok!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> Oh oh. Ds is getting the H3's next week. Lord have mercy on my wallet!




talk about weak, just give up now and order them, why put yourself through all the pain of reading the DS raves, wanting them, denying yourself, really wanting them, breaking down and buying them anyway, just do it *NOW*


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> Drblue, I grok your grok man. Which is to say, I grok!




Cool to be GROKED, haven't been groked in about 40 years, LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually I think Wayne is perhaps the strongest willed out of all of us. See he is smart in waiting for a phone to go hyper space, lets a bunch of people buy the phone, wait till the majority agrees on the sound and then he pulls the trigger. That is smart. I need to do more of this myself. But I am weak willed like so many of us.. Weak I say! I want to be more like Wayne.


----------



## RoMee

Has anyone tried these yet (ATH-RE700)??
 I was looking for an open headphone so I bought the EP700 but then I saw this so I bought it too. I'm hoping for some impressions. I think I can still cancel the order.  I guess I'll give them a try. They're too perrrty to not give them a chance.


----------



## IEMagnet01

romee said:


> Has anyone tried these yet (ATH-RE700)??
> I was looking for an open headphone so I bought the EP700 but then I saw this so I bought it too. I'm hoping for some impressions. I think I can still cancel the order.  I guess I'll give them a try. They're too perrrty to not give them a chance.


 
 That right there is one sexy headphone. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## nehcrow

dsnuts said:


> Actually I think Wayne is perhaps the strongest willed out of all of us. See he is smart in waiting for a phone to go hyper space, lets a bunch of people buy the phone, wait till the majority agrees on the sound and then he pulls the trigger. That is smart. I need to do more of this myself. But I am weak willed like so many of us.. Weak I say! I want to be more like Wayne.


 
 Or just the poorest haha
 I'm sure everyone would like the jump on the hype train right away and get it moving
  
 On a side note: I've found solace with an IEM, the Westone 3.
 Big deep bass, soundstage, perfect for EDM and going out and about. All I need, brahs
 Sure I'd like to try and demo higher end models... 1plus2, TG334, ASG-2, Earsonics etc. but I'm pretty damn content at the moment guys

 I'm sure I'd get bored eventually but I don't know, I really love these. At the price of $160 they were pretty damn amazing
 Some curiosity about the DN-1000, Doppios though hahah


----------



## IEMagnet01

After spending the day with my *Xiaomi Piston* and my *X3*, I have decided to sell my *KEF M200*. Through thorough A/B'ing, I just find that this single dynamic driver on this unassuming Chinese unknown has a sound quality that the dual dynamic M200 cannot put enough distance between to justify putting up with their bulky clunky fit, and despite the sublimely warm sound, cannot pull away sonically from this small beryllium driver, so off we go. I'll use the money to save up for some ROCKETS or Doppios? Who knows? My *OM Audio IEP*'s providing that nice change of pace BA sound as well. 
  
 Also gonna sell my FiiO amps and the *VSonic GR99LE*, *Samsung HS-330* and *Sennheiser CX150*. Some budget deals ahead.


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> Any certain tips you suggest? I don't really have any other good tips. Maybe the fx40 tips would do? I have noticed the tips are pretty cheap haha


 
 I'm using the Ultimate Ears TF10 stock silicone tips. They are wide bore as not to impede soundstage and yet have a deep set to bring out a nice bass tone. I was using the FXT90 stock wide bore tips (which are very similar to the fx40 tips, so they might work great for you?), then changed to the Ultimate Ears 600 clear silicone tips, but ended up settling on the TF10 grey stock tips. Perfect.


----------



## raisedbywolves

i've asked this before but never got a response, but where do you guys buy the tf10 tips?


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Actually I think Wayne is perhaps the strongest willed out of all of us. See he is smart in waiting for a phone to go hyper space, lets a bunch of people buy the phone, wait till the majority agrees on the sound and then he pulls the trigger. That is smart. I need to do more of this myself. But I am weak willed like so many of us.. Weak I say! I want to be more like Wayne.



Me, danny, carlsan, skillet, and Eric have enjoyed the sound of the h-3 so far. Wayne didn't budge!

It's up to you to stop Waynes frugal behavior with his wallet!

@iem magnet

You still didn't try the doppios or im-02s, I think you'll find the highs to be pretty natural!


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Me, danny, carlsan, skillet, and Eric have enjoyed the sound of the h-3 so far. Wayne didn't budge!
> 
> It's up to you to stop Waynes frugal behavior with his wallet!
> 
> ...


 
 my *UE 700* are a dual BA, and they are actually sounding AWESOME with my X3. I had put them up and used them every long while, then I pulled them out to run then through the X3, and what a gorgeous sound I'm hearing. Listened to *Karnivool's Sound Awake* album and I was immersed. If either of those are anywhere near this?? I'm in.


----------



## journeyy

raisedbywolves said:


> i've asked this before but never got a response, but where do you guys buy the tf10 tips?


 
  
 I would also like to know this, and if it is expensive maybe a cheaper alternative. I'm about to jump the hype train, but i have no good tips for it :/


----------



## IEMagnet01

journeyy said:


> I would also like to know this, and if it is expensive maybe a cheaper alternative. I'm about to jump the hype train, but i have no good tips for it :/


 
 UE TF10 tips are hard to find. On ebay, people sometimes sell the accessories for the TF10 only, and this is when you can jump on those tips. Just search for Ultimate Ears TF10 on ebay and go down the list. I've owned the TF 10 twice, so I have tips saved up. This is the tip i'm currently using for my Piston 2.0.


----------



## nihontoman

guys, I just found out that I could get  Astrotec AX35 for 100$ shipped straight to me from china. is this a good deal?  I was looking at HAVI B3 this morning and my mouse pointer drifted to another links and soon I ended up looking at Astrotec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 oh, and Astrotec AX30 is something like 75$ shipped.
  
 any comments on these iems? why aren't they here, in this thread already?


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> guys, I just found out that I could get  Astrotec AX35 for 100$ shipped straight to me from china. is this a good deal?  I was looking at HAVI B3 this morning and my mouse pointer drifted to another links and soon I ended up looking at Astrotec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Someone posted the AX-30 for $51.00 on this thread or the Chinese thread, and the AX-35 for the same price, so $100 is steep for that particular model.


----------



## peter123

AX-35 is about $70 shipped on Ugomark.


----------



## nihontoman

thanks guys


----------



## IEMagnet01

The way my UE 700 sound on my X3, I'm definitely interested in the Doppios. If they can sing anywhere close to my UE 700, then I want the Doppios or the Brainwavz B2? Where's the cheapest I can get Doppios shipped to the States? I sold my KEF M200 to a head'fier in less than 4 hours. A record. So the cheapest seller please?


----------



## 129207

iemagnet01 said:


> After spending the day with my *Xiaomi Piston* and my *X3*, I have decided to sell my *KEF M200*. Through thorough A/B'ing, I just find that this single dynamic driver on this unassuming Chinese unknown has a sound quality that the dual dynamic M200 cannot put enough distance between to justify putting up with their bulky clunky fit, and despite the sublimely warm sound, cannot pull away sonically from this small beryllium driver, so off we go.


 
  
 I can relate. I feel the same way about my $30 Sony MHC1 compared to other, much more expensive headphones and in-ears. There's something about the smoothness and musicality of the MHC1 that keeps me coming back for more, despite the clunky and microphonic flat cable. There's something just right about the sound coming out of these. Actually, my new GR07 MK2 has a hard time dragging me away from the MHC1...


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> UE TF10 tips are hard to find.


 
  
 Huh? I bought mine directly from Logitech.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> my *UE 700* are a dual BA, and they are actually sounding AWESOME with my X3. I had put them up and used them every long while, then I pulled them out to run then through the X3, and what a gorgeous sound I'm hearing. Listened to *Karnivool's Sound Awake* album and I was immersed. If either of those are anywhere near this?? I'm in.



I'll tell you how I hear it from the im-02.

It shouldn't be much different from the doppios as they are both very good with vocals.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm using the Ultimate Ears TF10 stock silicone tips. They are wide bore as not to impede soundstage and yet have a deep set to bring out a nice bass tone. I was using the FXT90 stock wide bore tips (which are very similar to the fx40 tips, so they might work great for you?), then changed to the Ultimate Ears 600 clear silicone tips, but ended up settling on the TF10 grey stock tips. Perfect.




Okay, I'll test my fx40 tips when I get home and see what happens 

Pics!


----------



## Dsnuts

raisedbywolves said:


> i've asked this before but never got a response, but where do you guys buy the tf10 tips?


 
  
 Try these. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Ultimate-Ears-Tips-Comply-Foam-Tips-Clean-Tool-for-Most-UE-Earphones-/250951842489?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3a6de53ab9
  


negakinu said:


> I can relate. I feel the same way about my $30 Sony MHC1 compared to other, much more expensive headphones and in-ears. There's something about the smoothness and musicality of the MHC1 that keeps me coming back for more, despite the clunky and microphonic flat cable. There's something just right about the sound coming out of these. Actually, my new GR07 MK2 has a hard time dragging me away from the MHC1...


 
  
 Thanks for your input but you are obviously new to this thread. These do sound great even better with amping but we have moved on from these.  I think many of us still own these. I use them on occasion myself. Not enough micro hd earphones in existence imo.


----------



## 129207

dsnuts said:


> Thanks for your input but you are obviously new to this thread. These do sound great even better with amping but we have moved on from these.


 
  
 I didn't post the MHC1 to introduce a new discovery, I was only relating to IEMagnet01's comment. And that "we have moved on from these." comment is hilarious. Who's we? Every single Head-Fi'er in this thread?  I am obviously new.


----------



## Dsnuts

iemagnet01 said:


> The way my UE 700 sound on my X3, I'm definitely interested in the Doppios. If they can sing anywhere close to my UE 700, then I want the Doppios or the Brainwavz B2? Where's the cheapest I can get Doppios shipped to the States? I sold my KEF M200 to a head'fier in less than 4 hours. A record. So the cheapest seller please?


 
  
 The X3s warmth and fullness bodes well with detailed and balanced iems. BAs play to the strenghts of the player. It is too bad you got rid of your S2 as those sound amazing on the X3, The S2 does require more power and a warmer source to show its full character..One advice I can give you is that it is a good investment to own several different sources. Especially if you own more than a few iems with different sound signatures. I highly recommend the DX50 even though it uses the same WM8740 chip it is tuned and sound differently to the X3..
  
 The great thing owning both sources is that my more musical and full sounding iems play better with the DX50 and my more detailed and balanced iems synergize better with the X3. Both players get equal use. Something to consider, again especially for guys that own many in ears and headphones. You need the Yin for the yang if you will. The Doppios actually sound great with either player actually..
  
 Best place to get them is via Amazon Japan bought through Tenso forwarding service. It will be much cheaper than buying them from ebay or anywhere else.


----------



## Dsnuts

negakinu said:


> I didn't post the MHC1 to introduce a new discovery, I was only relating to IEMagnet01's comment. And that "we have moved on from these." comment is hilarious. Who's we? Every single Head-Fi'er in this thread?  I am obviously new.


 

 Ya the majority of the guys on this thread probably owned these or tried them at one point. Especially since they were rated highly from Joker and ClieoS.. Our thread here moves on quick..I think current budget earphones everyone is interested on here are the Xaomi Piston 2.0s.
  
 The MH1s were and still are great for the price. Them Cords though are unruly but nice sounding none the less.


----------



## kova4a

negakinu said:


> I didn't post the MHC1 to introduce a new discovery, I was only relating to IEMagnet01's comment. And that "we have moved on from these." comment is hilarious. Who's we? Every single Head-Fi'er in this thread?  I am obviously new.


 
 Ah, don't worry, that's just how this thread is. That's why I call it the FOTM thread - coz every month there is something new that is hyped as the best in a certain price range and next month it's forgotten by the regulars here, who were hyping it so much. Now you see people talking about iems like the new Pistons - in a month or two it will be like they never existed like no one is talking about the jvc's cnt iems or the ath ckn50, ckn70, the older zero audio models and a ton of other stuff.
 I have no issues with that but some people might coz if they don't buy the new hyped stuff each month their opinion here won't be relevant coz people here want to read only about the newest stuff.


----------



## 129207

kova4a said:


> Ah, don't worry, that's just how this thread is. That's why I call it the FOTM thread - coz every month there is something new that is hyped as the best in a certain price range and next month it's forgotten by the regulars here, who were hyping it so much. Now you see people talking about iems like the new Pistons - in a month or two it will be like they never existed like no one is talking about the jvc's cnt iems or the ath ckn50, ckn70, the older zero audio models and a ton of other stuff.
> I have no issues with that but some people might coz if they don't buy the new hyped stuff each month their opinion here won't be relevant coz people here want to read only about the newest stuff.


 
  
 That... is really strange. I thought being on Head-Fi meant being on a quest for better sound?


----------



## doctorjazz

I agree, still like the Sony MHC1, got used to the cable, even gave out as a gift, really nice. Also like the XBA3, which also seems to have fallen out of favor.
Have the UE-700, like the Triple-fi 10, once I get it to fit right, generelly have neglected the UE-700 (also a tough fit, for me, have to play with tips and listen to them some, pull them out of retirement).
On the FOTM front, the Pistons are the real deal, gave them 24 hours burn in, put on Comply tips, they remind me, on first impression, of the Zero Carbo Tenores-nice wide stage, detail, good bass, and both do remove a small amount of instrumental color (to my ears), the Zero more than the Pistons, just noticeable on the Pistons but not something that gets in the way or is annoying, just there imo. If I get in a geeky mood, maybe run the against some other iems in the house.
I'd recommend the Westone W3 to anyone at the sales prices they have been popping up at, about $150-200 (the closer to $150, the better, obviously). Great iems, going out of production, the current version of the Gratitudes, not quite as inexpensive, but a great deal at $150 as well (W4 doesn't seem to have been discounted to the same extent so far).

Just sayin'


----------



## doctorjazz

negakinu said:


> kova4a said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, don't worry, that's just how this thread is. That's why I call it the FOTM thread - coz every month there is something new that is hyped as the best in a certain price range and next month it's forgotten by the regulars here, who were hyping it so much. Now you see people talking about iems like the new Pistons - in a month or two it will be like they never existed like no one is talking about the jvc's cnt iems or the ath ckn50, ckn70, the older zero audio models and a ton of other stuff.
> ...





Of course not-don't you know it's a contest, whoever collects the most stuff, wins


----------



## 129207

doctorjazz said:


> Of course not-don't you know it's a contest, whoever collects the most stuff, wins


 
  
 Ah.. hoarding! The final step on the path towards perfect consumerism!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> The X3s warmth and fullness bodes well with detailed and balanced iems. BAs play to the strenghts of the player. It is too bad you got rid of your S2 as those sound amazing on the X3, The S2 does require more power and a warmer source to show its full character..One advice I can give you is that it is a good investment to own several different sources. Especially if you own more than a few iems with different sound signatures. I highly recommend the DX50 even though it uses the same WM8740 chip it is tuned and sound differently to the X3..
> 
> The great thing owning both sources is that my more musical and full sounding iems play better with the DX50 and my more detailed and balanced iems synergize better with the X3. Both players get equal use. Something to consider, again especially for guys that own many in ears and headphones. You need the Yin for the yang if you will. The Doppios actually sound great with either player actually..
> 
> Best place to get them is via Amazon Japan bought through Tenso forwarding service. It will be much cheaper than buying them from ebay or anywhere else.




^X2

Just register yourself an account in tenso, it is simple, free and sometimes, you get benefits like discounts on shipping fees, (though it's usually the taken market.that gets.it not amazon japan)

If you have questions PM me, ds, eric, or Danny (as well as other headfiers) on how you can use tenso without fail.

I'm jelly, you guys have the x and I still haven't bought mine yet. Can I still buy it for $150.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Actually I think Wayne is perhaps the strongest willed out of all of us. See he is smart in waiting for a phone to go hyper space, lets a bunch of people buy the phone, wait till the majority agrees on the sound and then he pulls the trigger. That is smart. I need to do more of this myself. But I am weak willed like so many of us.. Weak I say! I want to be more like Wayne.


 
 WE could get Reverend Billy, pastor of the CHURCH OF STOP SHOPPING out of nyc and Burning Man to do a special head-fi.org sermon for us.  his essence is to
 "step away from the object of your desire, and let the clear light of not shopping flow between you and the object."  of course Burning Man is a gift economy, very special,
 where you can't spend any money for a week, only trade or gift items...we could try that.  BUT NO, we all have itchy trigger fingers for that  new item or headphone that
 could deliver sonic perfection and audio bliss.....HA!  and  thanks for groking my gracing and back at you all my audio friends! ITS nice to have some emotional connection in
 this forum and hobby, its not just all wires and drivers and technology, its the human part of it too, what this crazy hobby does to our wallets but more so to our ears and spirits!
 and the joy of wildly great sound in our heads!!!!!! thanks for participating in this discussion everyone!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Ya the majority of the guys on this thread probably owned these or tried them at one point. Especially since they were rated highly from Joker and ClieoS.. Our thread here moves on quick..I think current budget earphones everyone is interested on here are the Xaomi Piston 2.0s.
> 
> The MH1s were and still are great for the price. Them Cords though are unruly but nice sounding none the less.


 
 indeed!  my piston 2.0 are on the way , as well as the Havi B3....couldnt resist, itchy trigger finger...and ears.  although not budget but a fantastic deal at 175.00 when discounted, 
 the sony mdr 7550 are my reference ism for natural monitor sound. almost perfect. a lot more expensive but you can find them discounted
 to that good price every now and then.  they are a tweaked version of the mer 1000s with less sibilant highs and plastic instead of metal case.
 they are fine example of sony engineers at their best creating a master ism...i keep them in a special place in my house in fact with my treasure level
 gear.


----------



## kong

He means the M1Hs' cords.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was referring to the actual cord on the MH1Cs. The thick noodle. the thickest I have ever come across. I bet if left in a cold garage for a night they could very well stay the shape of whatever configure they were in over night forever..I have no idea how they can put that much attention to sound design yet come out with that cord design. The cord of the MH1s can have a thread unto it's own.. The trial and tribulations of the MH1 cord thread..I think the 2nd most unruly cord would be on the R3s. So thick they look like the wires on a Drs. Stethoscope.


----------



## DannyBai

As for the TF10 tips, you can buy them directly from Logitech. You can buy packs in a certain size too. They charge for shipping also which isn't cheap but if you register and leave the tips in your cart for a day or two, they'll send you an email offering free shipping. Not sure if this works all the time but I've had it happen twice so worth a try.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Waiting for the playoffs to start this morning, listening to the Monster Gratitudes through a Dragonfly Dac v1.0 and Ray Samuels SR-71 amp (about 15 years old) is an AMAZING EXPERIENCE.
 didn't amp the Gratitudes before now , and i am totally impressed with the results. Pace and rhythm totally flowing, drums realistic  and percussive(and i do african drumming!) and synthesizers cosmic
 in COSMOGENISIS album from Peak Records. for sixty bucks these were the bargain masterpiece of 2013. sound worthy five times more....if any of you haven't picked up one of the close out 60 ones on
 amazon i highly recommend you grab one before they are all gone and AMP IT for a spectacular result!!!!!
  
 ps  anyone out there have any experience listening to the upgraded dragonfly dad v 1.2??  its getting rave reviews on other hi fi sites as a major improvement over the v1.0 which was the stereophile budget component of the year last year 2012 and is indeed an amazing  sound device...and the new version is 100$ less also......just wondering if anyones actually heard music through it???
 of course still waiting for my GEEK PLUS to arrive as is everyone who ordered one out there.....


----------



## doctorjazz

negakinu said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not-don't you know it's a contest, whoever collects the most stuff, wins
> ...




I just look at it as my contribution to reviving our poor, dragging consumer economy (Hey, somebody has to do it!!!)

As far as the X3 and DX50, DS is absolutely right about the X3 having some internal coloration (?grammar...minus 1 point) that doesn't play well with every headphone, and the DX50 is a good way to round out source options as it is colored differently (don't have it, just what I read). To risk a retread of what we went through about 500 pages ago, my solution to this is to use the X3 with an external amp most of the time (the ALO National). The amp section of the X3 is the part that has the coloration, bypassing it to a more neutral amp does the same thing. Of course, there are plusses and minuses to either approach. the DAP/Amp combo is more bulky, not as elegant as the 1 unit solution. On the other hand, having more DAPS means feeding more DAPS with the same music (if you want the same music available on both)...not sure if you can just transfer SD cards, that would make that part easier. Also, the amp does improve sound on headphones that can scale up, even if they do sound good just from a DAP. Headphones that need more oomph to drive them definitely benefit from the addition of the amp. Ya picks your poison.


This guy is great...got this on the player, iPod touch/National/Martin Logan Mikros 90. He puts together incredible mixes of music to rap over, amazing. (the iPod touch is my dog walking go to, and other situations that I want shuffle and good screen visibility (2 things I don't find the X3 to do well for me).

Another great random track from my walk


One last great random track from my walk, love that shuffle, things I don't remember I have, or just never got to for some reason, show up and I find things I had all the time but didn't know it, don't even have to buy anything


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Waiting for the playoffs to start this morning, listening to the Monster Gratitudes through a Dragonfly Dac v1.0 and Ray Samuels SR-71 amp (about 15 years old) is an AMAZING EXPERIENCE.
> didn't amp the Gratitudes before now , and i am totally impressed with the results. Pace and rhythm totally flowing, drums realistic  and percussive(and i do african drumming!) and synthesizers cosmic
> in COSMOGENISIS album from Peak Records. for sixty bucks these were the bargain masterpiece of 2013. sound worthy five times more....if any of you haven't picked up one of the close out 60 ones on
> amazon i highly recommend you grab one before they are all gone and AMP IT for a spectacular result!!!!!
> ...




Went to Youtube to hear Cosmogenisis, very interesting, think you may have cost me some bucks.
I'd second the Gratitudes again (been on them since they were marked down), just bought me a second pair as my 20 year old daughter laid claim to my first pair 

Another track for your listening pleasure...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, enough foolishness, gotta get down to serious business, almost time for the playoff games to begin!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Ya the majority of the guys on this thread probably owned these or tried them at one point. Especially since they were rated highly from Joker and ClieoS.. Our thread here moves on quick..I think current budget earphones everyone is interested on here are the Xaomi Piston 2.0s.
> ...




As the Who sang many years ago, "I Wan' it, I Wan' it, I Wan' it"...See the Sonys for about $210 used...worthy purchase?


(last music post for now, I promise, not the same Who song, but a FABULOUS cover)


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Actually I think Wayne is perhaps the strongest willed out of all of us. See he is smart in waiting for a phone to go hyper space, lets a bunch of people buy the phone, wait till the majority agrees on the sound and then he pulls the trigger. That is smart. I need to do more of this myself. But I am weak willed like so many of us.. Weak I say! I want to be more like Wayne.


 
  







nehcrow said:


> Or just the poorest haha
> I'm sure everyone would like the jump on the hype train right away and get it moving


 
  
 Yeah "poorest" is closer to the truth lol. When I "discovered" this thread in Oct 2012, the "dsnuts" (and "ericp10", and "dannybai") effect was in full force. My will was not so strong then. No will at all actually. No resistance. Nadda!
  
 But it eventually led me to having a set of iems and headphones that I am really happy with. I really love the M200's, H200's and CKS1000's (and also the VSD1LE's). For me, they are all awesome and they truly satisfy me. And they all have different signatures, so this helps with the "I need to hear something new" feeling that at first was always compelling me to buy something new. And as long as I can avoid _ever_ auditioning iems like the 1P2, I should be able to remain content in mid-fi land.
  
 So now I can bide my time more and wait for the dust to settle on new iems. The added benefit is that you can often get them used but in perfect condition for great prices. A bit of a risk because they can't be returned, but I haven't been stung yet.
  


vlenbo said:


> Me, danny, carlsan, skillet, and Eric have enjoyed the sound of the h-3 so far. Wayne didn't budge!
> 
> It's up to you to stop Waynes frugal behavior with his wallet!


 
  
 Don't worry vlenbo, they do tend to always succeed at parting money from my wallet in the end lol. And the H3 is one that I am very intersted in


----------



## quartertone

> Best place to get them is via Amazon Japan bought through Tenso forwarding service. It will be much cheaper than buying them from ebay or anywhere else.


 
 Nope, at Mp4nation they're $200, Amazon Japan charge more. Plus Tenso and maybe customs.


----------



## Mackem

I know this is the discovery thread, but I was wondering if anyone could help out regarding my equipment (I trust the opinion of a lot of people in here). Now I currently use a Xonar DG on my PC to listen to music and whatnot but I want something better. I was looking at the Xonar STX but found that it wouldn't give good results with lower impedance gear with it having a high output impedance so I was just wondering if there was any recommendations for a small amp/DAC that can power say 16-32Ω IEMs as well as ~250Ω headphones? Now I know I'm using it on my desktop PC but I'd prefer something with a smaller footprint. 
  
 I can go up to about £150 GBP, maybe a little more if something's _really_ worth the extra. Any ideas?


----------



## bhazard

It looks like the "professional tuned" Havi B3 that I have is no longer being offered it seems. Bummer.
  
 They have a new version though, which may be what people will be getting.
  
 From their Taobao page:
  
 Buyers Please Note: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B3 is four dynamic headphones, which is double-sided dynamic headphones. The latest version of the B3 combines ie80 in low and loud sound field and layering tf10, the overall sense of hearing powerful bass, tenor vocals solid, mellow treble, the overall sound of the sound field broad, rich in detail, strong sense of hierarchy, dynamic and strong shake!
  
 It looks like they boosted the bass a bit, upped the mids, and rolled off the treble extension, a la RE-400 style. It is probably still great, but now I need to find out the differences.


----------



## raisedbywolves

i think they're actually shipping the astrotec ax30/35 hybrids now. anyone gonna jump on them? from what google translate says, seems initial response is that they're good for the money but maybe not up to the expectations most people had.


----------



## bhazard

raisedbywolves said:


> i think they're actually shipping the astrotec ax30/35 hybrids now. anyone gonna jump on them? from what google translate says, seems initial response is that they're good for the money but maybe not up to the expectations most people had.


 
 I have the AX35 on the way. Reviews are mixed, but then again, not too many general public reviewers seek reference flat signatures.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I asked for the Pro version specifically, which might be why it's taking so long to ship? It's ok. I got my Nuforce here tomorrow, and the DUNU by the end of the week.


----------



## quartertone

> I have the AX35 on the way. Reviews are mixed, but then again, not too many general public reviewers seek reference flat signatures.


 
  
 Links or quotes?


----------



## bhazard

quartertone said:


> Links or quotes?


 
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=36281323812&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=36460655872&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36170456788
  
 Use google chrome and click the "evaluations" section.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> I have the AX35 on the way. Reviews are mixed, but then again, not too many general public reviewers seek reference flat signatures.


 

 i think the chinese crowd seems relatively audiophile-esque. i can't imagine people just randomly buying astrotec who market themselves as an audiophile brand seeking a general consumer fun type iem.


----------



## IEMagnet01

is there any Astrotec product that isn't universally scorned or receiving mixed reviews? This is why I didn't pull the trigger on the AX-60, and settled on the DUNU DN-1000 instead.


----------



## kova4a

iemagnet01 said:


> is there any Astrotec product that isn't universally scorned or receiving mixed reviews? This is why I didn't pull the trigger on the AX-60, and settled on the DUNU DN-1000 instead.


 
 Well, mainly the lower end - the am800 but the competition is pretty stiff in this price range. When the am90 was released it was also pretty good for its price. I guess dunu are just picking up their game  coz they mainly became famous for cheap iems with great build quality and decent sound and now with the dn1000 even the VSonic's CEO refrained from his usual full-on bashing like he does with his competitors' products and like he usually does with astrotec but he generally seems to have a pretty low opinion on astrotec and their technical abilities and knowledge.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kova4a said:


> Well, mainly the lower end - the am800 but the competition is pretty stiff in this price range. When the am90 was released it was also pretty good for its price. I guess dunu are just picking up their game  coz they mainly became famous for cheap iems with great build quality and decent sound and now with the dn1000 even the VSonic's CEO refrained from his usual full-on bashing like he does with his competitors' products and like he usually does with astrotec but he generally seems to have a pretty low opinion on astrotec and their technical abilities and knowledge.


 
 VSonic  needs to come out with the VSD3 already, so i can buy it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Ever wonder why HiFiMan has never come out with a dual dynamic where they use the driver tuning of the RE0 coupled with a retuned RE acting as a LF driver? Wouldn't this become the most popular dynamic on the planet, and make HiFiMan mountains of cash??? Seems pretty elementary to me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Ever wonder why HiFiMan has never come out with a dual dynamic where they use the driver tuning of the RE0 coupled with a retuned RE acting as a LF driver? Wouldn't this become the most popular dynamic on the planet, and make HiFiMan mountains of cash??? Seems pretty elementary to me.


 
 Can't say anything to that, but it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


>


 
 do you work for HiFiMan? Are you hiding information?!?!?!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> do you work for HiFiMan? Are you hiding information?!?!?!


 
 Huh? I don't get what you're saying. XD
  
 But anyway...I'm making this really, really extensive review project which I'm probably going to be working on for the next several weekends leading up to my 1-year anniversary. I think I posted it here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/699749/the-bassheads-gazette-a-newbies-journey-into-the-world-of-personal-audio#post_10158087
  
 Hoping it doesn't bother you guys, I thought it'd be worth revisiting the headphone which graces my avatar...and reviewing it repeatedly each week to form a final summary. I don't know why I did this, but I thought it would actually be more accurate and more firm to its statement in the final product. Hope you like it so far.


----------



## Exesteils

Hey Guys, been awhile. So apparently, Audio Technica is bringing audiophile grade headsets into the gamer market. Which I think is a great step forward, lots of gamers are willing to pay for good quality audio gear but there's just not much choice on the market.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=yWnTUo71JcWJrQeP84HwAw&url=http://audio-technica.com.au/products/gamers/ath-ag1/&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHMst0RSmGjCmr2MwxUIU67GQzjNQ&sig2=lEf6YPJ4z_ivs6pm7Xd6Mg


----------



## IEMagnet01

Audiophile grade headsets while listening to GTA radio.


----------



## mochill

The hisoundaudio golden crystal has a 5mm dynamic driver in them too and my one is coming tomorrow


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Hey Guys, been awhile. So apparently, Audio Technica is bringing audiophile grade headsets into the gamer market. Which I think is a great step forward, lots of gamers are willing to pay for good quality audio gear but there's just not much choice on the market.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=yWnTUo71JcWJrQeP84HwAw&url=http://audio-technica.com.au/products/gamers/ath-ag1/&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHMst0RSmGjCmr2MwxUIU67GQzjNQ&sig2=lEf6YPJ4z_ivs6pm7Xd6Mg


 

 Interesting. To me the description of these headphones sound just like the A900X. they kinda look like them too but with a Mic. I used many a AT cans for gaming and while it is smart for AT to get into gaming headsets. Truth be told all you have to do is stick a mic on a much cheaper A900X or AD900X. I am gonna doubt if these new gaming phones will actually sound better for gaming. But I am sure people will buy these and rave about how good they sound for games. But so does my A900Xn AD900X is my point. Seems they are milking their tech. Might as well.


----------



## Exesteils

Exactly. It's an untapped market, especially looking at how they will be practically unparalleled in SQ based on most of their competitors, like Astro and Razer. But then again Sennheiser already have the G4ME series gaming headsets, should prove to be a decent show if nothing else


----------



## d marc0

bhazard said:


> It looks like the "professional tuned" Havi B3 that I have is no longer being offered it seems. Bummer.
> 
> They have a new version though, which may be what people will be getting.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I ordered last weekend and unfortunately the seller only knows of one version. The seller is from aliexpress and gave me this reply:
  
  

 Jacky Chen:​ 19:23 Jan 10,2014​ 
*Friends, manufacturers say that at present only one version of HAVI B3*





  ​  ​ Me:​ 06:46 Jan 10,2014​ 
    
  
 Hi,

 I'm about to purchase this item but I want to make sure that this is the Professional version. My friend told me that there are 2 versions of this earphone but I only want the PRO version.

 Please advise.

 Cheers!

 Mark


Reply about this product 


About this product:
HAVI B3 for MP3 player music in-ear Earphone Professional Topquality comparable IE80 IE-80 Hifi Wire Noise Cancelling h...


----------



## IEMagnet01

I went through another vendor. I messaged this dude and he gave me one heck of a shady answer, like he was just saying what I wanted to hear. Aliexpress coudn't ship to WA anyways, so I went through a different vendor. Jackie Chen? Jackie Chan? heh
  
  


d marc0 said:


> I ordered last weekend and unfortunately the seller only knows of one version. The seller is from aliexpress and gave me this reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kahaluu

Wow, I hope you get lucky and they send you the professional version. I ended up purchasing the B3's tonight from Ugomark and requested that they send me the professional version.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ugomark is the way to go. aliexpress is so damn sketchy. they sell all the fake IEMs.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> ugomark is the way to go. aliexpress is so damn sketchy. they sell all the fake IEMs.


 
 I haven't ordered anything through Aliexpress, seeing as it is both inconvenient and rather pointless since I'm in China, but I have to agree with you there -- Aliexpress has a *lot* of fakes...kinda like Taobao (though its subsidiary TMall says otherwise)
  
 Also, about this:


> *Friends, manufacturers say that at present only one version of HAVI B3*


 
      Actually, I think he is referring to the HAVI website at *havi.hk*. I took a look there, and indeed, there was no mention of any "Enhanced" or "Professional" model of the B3. However, there were unfinished product pages refrring to two future models called the *B6 *and *B9*. This obviously hints at newer models releasing in the future, but I would like to hypothesize that the B6 might actually be the "Pro" B3. Of course, even I think I'm saying nonsense, but who knows?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Hey Guys, been awhile. So apparently, Audio Technica is bringing* audiophile grade headsets into the gamer market*. Which I think is a great step forward, lots of gamers are willing to pay for good quality audio gear but there's just not much choice on the market.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=yWnTUo71JcWJrQeP84HwAw&url=http://audio-technica.com.au/products/gamers/ath-ag1/&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHMst0RSmGjCmr2MwxUIU67GQzjNQ&sig2=lEf6YPJ4z_ivs6pm7Xd6Mg


 
      Since both Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic have also released gaming headsets (with Sennheiser releasing two new ones, the G4ME Zero and One), I think that the gaming headset market is opening up a *lot*. Of course, one could always just buy a pair of great headphones and a mic, but a lot of gamers (especially the non-audiophile types) just want it all in one package, so this is good. Really good. 
  
      ...Although I have to say, all of the those headsets (Senns, Beyers, and ATHs) are pretty expensive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My poor wallet...


----------



## Exesteils

Agreed. The AG1 sells for upwards of $250, which would be acceptable if it was a completely new model. But it's a rebranded A900x, I'd rather get one and a slap a decent mic on it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

amazon.jp has the Zero Audio Doppio NEW for $130.00. If they ship to the States, then this would be one of the best deals I can think of?


----------



## quartertone

You'd need to use Tenso, but that doesn't cost much.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So after some time listening to multiple sources and amps, the Piston 2.0 doesn't sound it's best on the X3. The X3 limits the Piston sonically, closes in the soundstage, and really doesn't present the bass as clear as it should. Now coupled with the Sony NWZ and the FiiO E11 amp, they really open up, present a wider soundstage, the bass is punchier and more rounded, and the highs are airier. The whole sonic presentation is airier. The Sansa Fuze with E11 amp and FLAC appeared to be similar to the X3, providing the sound with more grain, and less control over the bass. Highs were presented nicely, with brightness and good decay time, but again, more closed in sound. On the iPod Touch 4, with E11, the Piston really open up and shine!! It's like they were begging to be coupled with an iPod sound chip. The airyness becomes absolutely lush, and the bass deep and articulate. The mids move forward to line up nicely with the crisp and clean highs. Soundstage getting so wide that it sounded like I had cans on. I'm spending a little time listening to Mad Season - Above with the Piston with the Touch. Absolutely $200 sound from $20.00 IEMs. This leads me to believe the Piston are very source sensitive and amp malleable.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> So after some time listening to multiple sources and amps, the Piston 2.0 doesn't sound it's best on the X3. The X3 limits the Piston sonically, closes in the soundstage, and really doesn't present the bass as clear as it should. Now coupled with the Sony NWZ and the FiiO E11 amp, they really open up, present a wider soundstage, the bass is punchier and more rounded, and the highs are airier. The whole sonic presentation is airier. The Sansa Fuze with E11 amp and FLAC appeared to be similar to the X3, providing the sound with more grain, and less control over the bass. Highs were presented nicely, with brightness and good decay time, but again, more closed in sound. On the iPod Touch 4, with E11, the Piston really open up and shine!! It's like they were begging to be coupled with an iPod sound chip. The airyness becomes absolutely lush, and the bass deep and articulate. The mids move forward to line up nicely with the crisp and clean highs. Soundstage getting so wide that it sounded like I had cans on. I'm spending a little time listening to Mad Season - Above with the Piston with the Touch. Absolutely $200 sound from $20.00 IEMs. *This leads me to believe the Piston are very source sensitive and amp malleable. *


 
 I agree. I don't have an amp, but after listening to them from my three sources (PC Line-Out, Android phone, and iPod), the iPod sounded the best out of all of them. It's like they were made for these earphones, or rather tuned with iPods in mind.
  
*EDIT:* Your mention of the E11 just made me blew my cap. I really *need* to buy an amp right now, but I'm torn between the *E11*, the *E12*, and the *C&C BH2* (another Chinese-made amp). The E11 is about half the price of the E12 and the BH2, which is super-cheap, so I might want to buy that. But the E12 is kind of an upgrade to the E11, and it looks *really* good. The BH2 was lauded for its impressive battery life (which I don't think I need given the usage environment). So if any of you have testd these amps, which would you prefer? Thanks!


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> I agree. I don't have an amp, but after listening to them from my three sources (PC Line-Out, Android phone, and iPod), the iPod sounded the best out of all of them. It's like they were made for these earphones, or rather tuned with iPods in mind.
> 
> *EDIT:* Your mention of the E11 just made me blew my cap. I really *need* to buy an amp right now, but I'm torn between the *E11*, the *E12*, and the *C&C BH2* (another Chinese-made amp). The E11 is about half the price of the E12 and the BH2, which is super-cheap, so I might want to buy that. But the E12 is kind of an upgrade to the E11, and it looks *really* good. The BH2 was lauded for its impressive battery life (which I don't think I need given the usage environment). So if any of you have testd these amps, which would you prefer? Thanks!


 
 Absolutely agree. Out of all of those sources and my PC, the iPod won hands down. Not even close. So I think it was tuned with ipods in mind too.


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> Absolutely agree. Out of all of those sources and my PC, the iPod won hands down. Not even close. So I think it was tuned with ipods in mind too.


 
 i've never tested the C&C, but i have tested the FiiO E5, E6, E10, E11, and E12. The E11 is hands down the best value. It's an impressive amp for the price, improved soundstage, clarity, and best of all is the only one out of all of these that has a protected volume knob, both high and low gain. and three different bass boost settings. The others, including the E12 DON'T have this feature, and the battery life on low gain lasts 8 hours of continuous use, and 5 hours on high gain. It's the one amp I've refused to sell off, and i won't ever sell. Plus the casing pops right off, so you can replace the battery if you end up having battery issues in the future. Get the E11. You won't regret it.


----------



## MuZo2

Havi B3 seems to come in three versions
  

 哈威B3双动圈单元结合ie80和tf10动铁优点
 哈威B3箱味ie2双动圈双单元入耳hifi专业超动铁
 HAVI入耳B3专业双单元非diy平c4音效超ie800手机hifi人声神器


----------



## quartertone

Personally, I found the E11 a bit pointless, and it was only after getting the BH that I realised what an amp can really do. The bass boost is all the E11 has to offer; the amp doesn't enhance clarity or soundstage, it just enables you to get more volume. The BH, on the other hand, with its two outputs, lets you choose between a warmer and a clearer sound, and the switches let you modify bass and soundstage. The battery lasts forever, and you can use it while charging, which isn't the case with the E11. I highly recommend it over the E11.


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> Personally, I found the E11 a bit pointless, and it was only after getting the BH that I realised what an amp can really do. The bass boost is all the E11 has to offer; the amp doesn't enhance clarity or soundstage, it just enables you to get more volume. The BH, on the other hand, with its two outputs, lets you choose between a warmer and a clearer sound, and the switches let you modify bass and soundstage. The battery lasts forever, and you can use it while charging, which isn't the case with the E11. I highly recommend it over the E11.


 
 It's also way more expensive for minimal upgrade. Sure I could spend a ****load of money for a Schitt amp, or some other amp with a boatload of features and buttons, but for the money and the sonic ability and features, the E11 IS A BETTER DEAL.


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Havi B3 seems to come in three versions
> 
> 
> 哈威B3双动圈单元结合ie80和tf10动铁优点
> ...


 
 I think those are manufacturer hyberbole words, or vendor words. A B3 version like the Sennheiser IE800? Come now. That's like buying a fake IE80 from Aliexpress.


----------



## 129207

quartertone said:


> Personally, I found the E11 a bit pointless, and it was only after getting the BH that I realised what an amp can really do. The bass boost is all the E11 has to offer; the amp doesn't enhance clarity or soundstage, it just enables you to get more volume. The BH, on the other hand, with its two outputs, lets you choose between a warmer and a clearer sound, and the switches let you modify bass and soundstage. The battery lasts forever, and you can use it while charging, which isn't the case with the E11. I highly recommend it over the E11.


 
  
 The sole purpose of an amplifier is to do exactely that; amplify. People here treat amplifiers like hardware EQs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Ok now I have to edit a characteristic of the Piston I just observed from more source experimentation. ThatBeatsGuy tipped me off with a comment he made earlier. The Piston DONT SYNERGIZE well with AMPS. Listening to the Piston through the Sansa Fuze without the amp, they sound vibrant, clear, and controlled, as opposed to grainy and bass flabby when amped. So unamped with the Sansa, Sony, and iPod, they really sing. Just such a balanced and dynamic sound. So engaging and forward. The X3 has a built in amp, so they suffer while going through the X3. The OM Audio, UE 700, and Trumpets don't have such issues with the X3. They love it and the X3 loves them. Just a little something for those of you with Piston 2.0 and amps.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> It's also way more expensive for minimal upgrade. Sure I could spend a ****load of money for a Schitt amp, or some other amp with a boatload of features and buttons, but for the money and the sonic ability and features, the E11 IS A BETTER DEAL.


 
 Just because it's cheaper, that doesn't make it a better deal. After buying the E11 and trying it out for a month, I concluded that it wasn't really an upgrade over having no amp at all. Not so with the BH, and the difference between $100 isn't that massive.
  


negakinu said:


> The sole purpose of an amplifier is to do exactely that; amplify. People here treat amplifiers like hardware EQs.


 
 That's a bit of a simplification.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> The X3 has a built in amp


 
 DAPs generally do, hence the concept of line out.


----------



## IEMagnet01

$100 isn't a big difference?! Maybe for someone with piles of money. For the layman, student, or a guy who doesn't make a lot of cheese, $100 is either two new Chinese IEMs, a HiFiMan RE-400 or similarly priced mid-fi stunner, or a weeks meals. The E11 is a fine amp for what it needs to do, and with the savings and $30 more, you just bought the Zero Audio Doppios and you got an amp to boot!! Head-fi is such a great place to be.


----------



## Amada

lol, i shopped a phone from xiaomiworld, but they delaied to ship .  And they send me a Christmas gift : a original xiaomi earphones
  
 it works perfection , i would love it . It is good using when i go outside runing . this is a promotion pic from them :
  
 https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1452031_192147500976852_1148509098_n.jpg


----------



## H20Fidelity

quartertone said:


> Just because it's cheaper, that doesn't make it a better deal. After buying the E11 and trying it out for a month, I concluded that it wasn't really an upgrade over having no amp at all. Not so with the BH, and the difference between $100 isn't that massive.
> 
> That's a bit of a simplification.


 

 I actually found E11 to degrade the SQ compared to a headphone out, so I can't disagree there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I sat there A/Bing for many a time comparing the headphone out and amp, to me the DAP's headphone out always sounded clearer over E11.

 Others seem to love it though and will disagree with me.

 *waits for Kova to turn up*


----------



## vwinter

quartertone said:


> That's a bit of a simplification.




That's the point though right?
Lowest common denominator, that's really what an amp should be, in theory and ideally.

The complexity of making that happen on the other hand is apparently pretty overwhelming, which you see if you take a look at even a small amp circuit board. To do less, you almost need more. That's what appears to be happening.

What I think many amp makers are getting into is creating a target sound, which should really be done at the DAC level. Either because they can't create a true wire with gain or because given the seemingly limited options on the DAC end, it has almost been forced upon them by the market. That's why we're here talking about synergy and whatnots.

Altering a signal at the amp level, imo, is the same as double amping. You're changing something at the second level, ie something that has already been changed. This is less than ideal.

This is assuming digital to analog.


----------



## Amada

I don't think so , 1month ago .I ordered  a phone from xiaomiworld ,but they delaied to ship . 2 Weeks later , they sent a Christmas to you , i m so surprise . And ,the also they apologize to me , then present a xiaomi original earphone, it works perfectly . In fact, i will use it everytime , when i went to ourside running.


----------



## Amada

i teach you how to identify the fake one : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=190099721181630&set=a.190099694514966.1073741842.181590728699196&type=1&theater


----------



## IEMagnet01

h20fidelity said:


> I actually found E11 to degrade the SQ compared to a headphone out, so I can't disagree there.   I sat there A/Bing for many a time comparing the headphone out and amp, to me the DAP's headphone out always sounded clearer over E11.
> 
> 
> Others seem to love it though and will disagree with me.
> ...




The original poster asking for advice wasn't talking about using the amp with a DAP like the X3. Using the E11 with the X3 makes the DAP sound like crap. It does degrade the sound. Using the E11 with an iPod, a Sansa, or another DAP or MP3 player without a built in amp, does improve the sound quality, adds bass when you want that bass boost, or gain when you want that too. At &50.00, it's a great value amp, and serves it's purpose well.


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> The original poster asking for advice wasn't talking about using the amp with a DAP like the X3. Using the E11 with the X3 makes the DAP sound like crap. It does degrade the sound. Using the E11 with an iPod, a Sansa, or another DAP or MP3 player *without a built in amp,* does improve the sound quality, adds bass when you want that bass boost, or gain when you want that too. At &50.00, it's a great value amp, and serves it's purpose well.




If you have a headphone-out, there is an amp inside.


----------



## H20Fidelity

iemagnet01 said:


> The original poster asking for advice wasn't talking about using the amp with a DAP like the X3. Using the E11 with the X3 makes the DAP sound like crap. It does degrade the sound. Using the E11 with an iPod, a Sansa, or another DAP or MP3 player without a built in amp, does improve the sound quality, adds bass when you want that bass boost, or gain when you want that too. At &50.00, it's a great value amp, and serves it's purpose well.


 

 I'm sorry I don't hear things that way. I do wonder what other amps you've tried to come to such a conclusion. When I first joined I purchased an E11, at first I thought it was great, the bass, the added power only after a while when I settled in comparing  I realized there's more to sound quality than a bass boost, I started to become interested in detail and clarity. As seen on my profile DAPs such as ones you mentioned Cowon, Sansa, IPod, you'll notice the headphone out always sounds clearer and E11 veils the signal path, (especially the mid range) you're actually losing clarity and detail, the added bass using the EQ's is bleeding into the mid range. 

 You can test this yourself and come to a conclusion, either way I am not forceful of my opinion, some hear it others don't, I've heard quite a few amps now to form a point of reference (again check my profile) Like Tralucent T1, JDS C5, Rhapsodios Shozzy amps, UHA760. E11 is not very good but fun to play with on a budget.

 And with that said I'm with quatertones opinion C&C BH is better but idealy JDS C5 is better again to my ears.

 I think if you heard some other amps to gain a point of reference you may understand, as a year or two ago when all I heard was E11 or E5 back then I would of said the same thing. Experience and hands on goes a long way.

 Like this three amps I have on hand right now. JDS C5, C421 and UHA760.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> Ok now I have to edit a characteristic of the Piston I just observed from more source experimentation. ThatBeatsGuy tipped me off with a comment he made earlier. The Piston DONT SYNERGIZE well with AMPS. Listening to the Piston through the Sansa Fuze without the amp, they sound vibrant, clear, and controlled, as opposed to grainy and bass flabby when amped. So unamped with the Sansa, Sony, and iPod, they really sing. Just such a balanced and dynamic sound. So engaging and forward. The X3 has a built in amp, so they suffer while going through the X3. The OM Audio, UE 700, and Trumpets don't have such issues with the X3. They love it and the X3 loves them. Just a little something for those of you with Piston 2.0 and amps.


 
  
 I've been listening to mine through the E12 + Zune 120, and I find the synergy quite awesome. On that note, I tested the Pistons in a loud environment where I needed the volume up quite a bit more. Unlike other $20 IEMs I've used, these Pistons can handle louder volumes with nearly no harshness at all. So many good things about this IEM!


----------



## Mackem

mackem said:


> I know this is the discovery thread, but I was wondering if anyone could help out regarding my equipment (I trust the opinion of a lot of people in here). Now I currently use a Xonar DG on my PC to listen to music and whatnot but I want something better. I was looking at the Xonar STX but found that it wouldn't give good results with lower impedance gear with it having a high output impedance so I was just wondering if there was any recommendations for a small amp/DAC that can power say 16-32Ω IEMs as well as ~250Ω headphones? Now I know I'm using it on my desktop PC but I'd prefer something with a smaller footprint.
> 
> I can go up to about £150 GBP, maybe a little more if something's _really_ worth the extra. Any ideas?


 
 Any ideas guys?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mackem said:


> mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is the discovery thread, but I was wondering if anyone could help out regarding my equipment (I trust the opinion of a lot of people in here). Now I currently use a Xonar DG on my PC to listen to music and whatnot but I want something better. I was looking at the Xonar STX but found that it wouldn't give good results with lower impedance gear with it having a high output impedance so I was just wondering if there was any recommendations for a small amp/DAC that can power say 16-32Ω IEMs as well as ~250Ω headphones? Now I know I'm using it on my desktop PC but I'd prefer something with a smaller footprint.
> ...




Perhaps a FiiO X3 would suffice? 


Sent from my baked potato


----------



## vwinter

mackem said:


> Any ideas guys?


 

It's not out yet but the Light Harmonic Geek has been getting a lot of good praise from audio show impressions and should fall into that range, and is pretty small.




lifted andreas said:


> Sent from my baked potato




Lol


----------



## Mackem

vwinter said:


> It's not out yet but the Light Harmonic Geek has been getting a lot of good praise from audio show impressions and should fall into that range, and is pretty small.
> Lol


 
 Yeah I was looking at the Geek. 
  
 Also decided against getting the DN-1000s for now until the Pistons turn up. I love the reviews of the sound of the DN1K but I think the weight would be a bit of an issue for me unfortunately.


----------



## Shawn71

mackem said:


> Any ideas guys?




looks like you are looking for just HP amp? I would say fiio E12. But also E17 since it has wolfson dac.........both are budget kings but powerful. E18 another DAC/AMP combo for mobile as well.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> *waits for Kova to turn up*


 
 LOL Yeah, you know it. Btw, I auditioned the C5 and it is pretty good for the price but I expected it to be a bit more neutral. 
 As far as the BH, I'm still using it and as it pairs well with the s500 I have more than 4000 hours with both either from the C3 or the Hifimediy Sabre DAC, so I have probably spent more time with the BH than most of the people praising it combined. With that said I still find it lacking in the low end and it makes pretty much everything sound softer on the impact and a bit hollow in that department even on high gain. And I still consider its bass boost pretty useless adding a bit of rumble but not improving the impact, thickness and control aside from also adding air on top. Yeah, it can sound pretty good but it's not the most versatile amp unless you're using it with bass heavy iems or headphones.


----------



## BenF

mackem said:


> mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is the discovery thread, but I was wondering if anyone could help out regarding my equipment (I trust the opinion of a lot of people in here). Now I currently use a Xonar DG on my PC to listen to music and whatnot but I want something better. I was looking at the Xonar STX but found that it wouldn't give good results with lower impedance gear with it having a high output impedance so I was just wondering if there was any recommendations for a small amp/DAC that can power say 16-32Ω IEMs as well as ~250Ω headphones? Now I know I'm using it on my desktop PC but I'd prefer something with a smaller footprint.
> ...


 
  
 The Hifimediy Sabre DAC drives HE-400 to a listenable volume, I think it may do well with 250Ω headphones.


----------



## nehcrow

mackem said:


> Any ideas guys?


 
  
  
 d00d
 Schiit Magni/Modi or Vali/Modi
 Done!


----------



## osiris1

mackem said:


> Any ideas guys?


 
 ALO Audio Island?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL Yeah, you know it. Btw, I auditioned the C5 and it is pretty good for the price but I expected it to be a bit more neutral.
> As far as the BH, I'm still using it and as it pairs well with the s500 I have more than 4000 hours with both either from the C3 or the Hifimediy Sabre DAC, so I have probably spent more time with the BH than most of the people praising it combined. With that said I still find it lacking in the low end and it makes pretty much everything sound softer on the impact and a bit hollow in that department even on high gain. And I still consider its bass boost pretty useless adding a bit of rumble but not improving the impact, thickness and control aside from also adding air on top. Yeah, it can sound pretty good but it's not the most versatile amp unless you're using it with bass heavy iems or headphones.




Haha, 4000 hours is quite an achievement. Can't believe you counted them all! 

Yeah BH is ok, I do hear somethings similar to you like softness, I don't find the bass boost as bad as you say. I've kind of recently moved on from BH, you can see it down there in my profile for sale. It's a fun amp though one has to admit the size, switches are great for mucking around. It made me happy for a long time that amp. It's all about JDS C421 now Kova baby! Bring on 2014. Taken my ER4S to a new level.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, 4000 hours is quite an achievement. Can't believe you counted them all!
> 
> Yeah BH is ok, I do hear somethings similar to you like softness, I don't find the bass boost as bad as you say. I've kind of recently moved on from BH, you can see it down there in my profile for sale. It's a fun amp though one has to admit the size, switches are great for mucking around. It made me happy for a long time that amp. It's all about JDS C421 now Kova baby! Bring on 2014. Taken my ER4S to a new level.


 
 Yeah, I guess if one can get hold of a c421 with the lowered output impedance and AD8620 it will be pretty good and more neutral. I think I'll just wait for the fiio x5 as the Noble 4 doesn't really need an amp and doesn't really need a warmer source or bass boost like the er4s. It just sounds good even straight from the C3 coz it's pretty easy to drive.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Damn, my question on the amp really brought up a debate here. I guess I have to apologize for starting another fight here, so yeah, sorry if I started a debate that spanned over two pages. Both the BH and the E11 are really, really great choices, though like IEMagnet said, "they are the better deal." The price for the E11 is basically universal throughout Taobao *and* TMall (358 RMB, or about $60), while both the E12 and the BH are more than twice that (798 RMB, or about $130). Hmm...if I had a budget of 800 RMB, I'd be able to buy either one E12 or BH2,  or the E11 and an earphone or two (B3 and Moxpad), so I guess I have to agree with IEMagnet.
      Still, there's no denying the fact that the E12 and the BH2 are really good choices as well. I've been smitten with the BH since it's got this *phenomenal* battery life, and (I just noticed after reading back on the debate) *two outputs*, which are pretty much perfect for reviewing purposes. The E12 looks like a good choice since I read that it's also really, *really* powerful (though I'm not sure to what extent). But anyway, thanks again for the suggestions, and sorry again for the scuffle I caused.


----------



## BenF

thatbeatsguy said:


> ... The price for the E11 is basically universal throughout Taobao *and* TMall (358 RMB, or about $60), while both the E12 and the BH are more than twice that (798 RMB, or about $130).
> ...


 
 BH2 is 98$ only:
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amplifier.html


----------



## thatBeatsguy

benf said:


> BH2 is 98$ only:
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amplifier.html


 
 Oh yeah...I believe I forgot about that. Heh. Same price on Taobao actually...


----------



## kahaluu

BH2 is a good amp. Better than the E11 IMO.


----------



## ericp10

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200988493175


----------



## ericp10

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Sony-XBA-S65-Sports-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headphones-w-Pouch-BLACK/171179766208


----------



## DannyBai

That's a bargain!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> That's a bargain!


----------



## kahaluu

Wow, great price.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, talking about amps - for the people in EU, headphoniaks is having a discount on the JDS C5 http://headphoniaks.com/es/amplificador-dac/26-jds-c5-amplificador-auriculares.html and it's only 110 euro ($150), which is quite a bargain given that this price included VAT.


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> *Damn, my question on the amp really brought up a debate here. I guess I have to apologize for starting another fight here, so yeah, sorry if I started a debate that spanned over two pages. *Both the BH and the E11 are really, really great choices, though like IEMagnet said, "they are the better deal." The price for the E11 is basically universal throughout Taobao *and* TMall (358 RMB, or about $60), while both the E12 and the BH are more than twice that (798 RMB, or about $130). Hmm...if I had a budget of 800 RMB, I'd be able to buy either one E12 or BH2,  or the E11 and an earphone or two (B3 and Moxpad), so I guess I have to agree with IEMagnet.
> Still, there's no denying the fact that the E12 and the BH2 are really good choices as well. I've been smitten with the BH since it's got this *phenomenal* battery life, and (I just noticed after reading back on the debate) *two outputs*, which are pretty much perfect for reviewing purposes. The E12 looks like a good choice since I read that it's also really, *really* powerful (though I'm not sure to what extent). But anyway, thanks again for the suggestions, and sorry again for the scuffle I caused.


 
  
 Nothing wrong with a good debate - I've been learning a few things as a result of it.
  
 Anyway yes, it comes down to your needs and budget. The E11 & BH2 are much more compact than the E12 for starters and are much better for mobility imo. The E11 is a great amp for the price. The BH2 is a really great amp for the price. Cost aside, I prefer the BH2 over the E11 due to it's 80 hour battery charge, the fact that you can use it while charging it, and because it has more options, and because it sound awesome when paired with the Colorfly C3 and really opens up the soundstage on iems. The E12 is also really great for the price, but it is larger, it closes the soundstage a bit, but it offers more control and power. So I use it mainly at my desktop with my open headphones (or power hungry headphones).


----------



## kahaluu

+1. I love a good debate. Everyone has different opinions. Great for Head-Fiers.


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Sony-XBA-S65-Sports-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headphones-w-Pouch-BLACK/171179766208


 
 cool! and they sell the IP version too


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kahaluu said:


> BH2 is a good amp. Better than the E11 IMO.




+1


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Sony-XBA-S65-Sports-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Headphones-w-Pouch-BLACK/171179766208


 
 Anyone has any experience with these? Since the Sony hybrid tips are so difficult/expensive to get in Eurpoe and I really like them with a lot of my IEM's I'm thinking of picking up a pair just for the tips. I've already got the XBA-1 so I thought the sport version would be a more interesting choice, do they use the same driver?


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone have Pistons or Havi B3 and Monster Gratitude?  Would like to hear a comparison.


----------



## peter123

I've got all three. Just picked up my Piston's from the post office a few hours ago. They has apparently been there for 10 days but for some reason I missed the first pick up note, bummer! I'm burning them in right now so I can give you a fast comparison tomorrow. The bass was really terrible out of the box so I'd like to give them at least a few more hours before judging them.


----------



## raisedbywolves

just ordered my the lh labs geek out, speaking of dac/amps. now to wait for the fostex te-05 release date or maybe a pledge to the aurisonics rockets.


----------



## kahaluu

peter123 said:


> I've got all three. Just picked up my Piston's from the post office a few hours ago. They has apparently been there for 10 days but for some reason I missed the first pick up note, bummer! I'm burning them in right now so I can give you a fast comparison tomorrow. The bass was really terrible out of the box so I'd like to give them at least a few more hours before judging them.


 

 Looking forward to your impressions. I've got a long way to go before I receive mine.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I've got all three. Just picked up my Piston's from the post office a few hours ago. They has apparently been there for 10 days but for some reason I missed the first pick up note, bummer! I'm burning them in right now so I can give you a fast comparison tomorrow. The bass was really terrible out of the box so I'd like to give them at least a few more hours before judging them.


 
  
  
 Still don't have mine. How did you order, peter123? Free shipping and when? Making me mad now. Well, not mad, but it seems like people who ordered after me with free shipping have theirs now.


----------



## peter123

I actually paid the extra for air mail with Singapore post but I never got a tracking number so I missed that it arrived a long time ago. Took a sneak listening now and I think this is going to be very interesting.........


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Anyone have Pistons or Havi B3 and Monster Gratitude?  Would like to hear a comparison.


 
 i have the GRATITUDES and waiting for the other two to arrive. can then compare. namaste.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm all down for a good discussion. I don't think it ever got to being an argument, but merely a discussion of preferred amps. As for the XBA-1, IMHO it was a horribly underperforming IEM, with horrid skills. So even at $5.99 it would be a no no for me. My Pistons arrived rather quickly from the ebay seller I got them from, and the two other fellas who ordered from him also got their in pretty fast. I'm not sure the consistency of some of the others though? Seems hit and miss? Glad peter got his in. Now waiting for bhazard to get his, so they can join in the ear party I'm reveling in.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I actually paid the extra for air mail with Singapore post but I never got a tracking number so I missed that it arrived a long time ago. Took a sneak listening now and I think this is going to be very interesting.........


 
 Okay, thank you.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So my DUNU finally left China today, so hopefully the DN-1000 will be here by end of week. ugomark finally sent my Havi B3, but not sure what mailing service they use? If DHL or FedEx, should be here faster than snail mail? Once they are both in, that will be it for my incoming IEMs. I got the NuForce today. Burning them in before i try them out, but after the Piston, I have low hopes for them.


----------



## peter123

No problem 

Edit:
(@ericp)

Buy the way does anyone else have problems with quoting on mobile devices? The last couple of days I've lost a lot of quotes both on my tablet and my phone, strange.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Anyone have Pistons or Havi B3 and Monster Gratitude?  Would like to hear a comparison.


 
 Pistons arrived today and out of the box sneak peak very promising. deep bass but smeared, midrange bright and forward high end rolled off. nice construction
 and packaging.  now to burn in table and tip replacement. excited to hear them in 20-40-60 hrs.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> $100 isn't a big difference?! Maybe for someone with piles of money. For the layman, student, or a guy who doesn't make a lot of cheese, $100 is either two new Chinese IEMs, a HiFiMan RE-400 or similarly priced mid-fi stunner, or a weeks meals. The E11 is a fine amp for what it needs to do, and with the savings and $30 more, you just bought the Zero Audio Doppios and you got an amp to boot!! Head-fi is such a great place to be.


 
  
 $100 is the PRICE of the BH, not the difference. Sure $100 is more than $60.
  


kova4a said:


> With that said I still find it lacking in the low end and it makes pretty much everything sound softer on the impact and a bit hollow in that department even on high gain. And I still consider its bass boost pretty useless adding a bit of rumble but not improving the impact, thickness and control aside from also adding air on top.


 
  
 That sounds like you're only using output 2? 1 adds midbass richness, and works well with bright BA phones.


----------



## IEMagnet01

On little aside for you Piston 2.0 owners or prospective owners, in my experience, the Sony hybrids are the tips that best work sonically with the Piston. I've tried over 15 different tips, and these certainly bring out the best in them from my perspective.


----------



## kova4a

quartertone said:


> That sounds like you're only using output 2? 1 adds midbass richness, and works well with bright BA phones.


 
 Nah, I 'm using output 1 - there's no need to describe me what the BH does or how it works coz I've used it for quite a while and I know what it can do. I've said it a lot of times, I have no issues with anyone who's liking it and praising it a lot - it just isn't that spectacular IMO, especially the way it handles the low end. Now, the battery life is great in comparison to something like the E11.


----------



## jwong

iemagnet01 said:


> On little aside for you Piston 2.0 owners or prospective owners, in my experience, the Sony hybrids are the tips that best work sonically with the Piston. I've tried over 15 different tips, and these certainly bring out the best in them from my perspective.


 
  
 The Sony hybrid tips fit? It seems like the nozzle is bigger on the Pistons. Are these actual Sony tips or the knockoffs?


----------



## Vain III

jwong said:


> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > On little aside for you Piston 2.0 owners or prospective owners, in my experience, the Sony hybrids are the tips that best work sonically with the Piston. I've tried over 15 different tips, and these certainly bring out the best in them from my perspective.
> ...




If you tip roll a lot you can normally make any kind-of tip fit on a wider nozzle.


----------



## amigomatt

peter123 said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 In settings you can choose to keep quotes within quotes.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## peter123

amigomatt said:


> In settings you can choose to keep quotes within quotes.  Is that what you mean?




No, the quotes just disappear in the writing window and don't show up in the post when I press Reply?

Edit: this one worked while it failed in my last post, strange........


----------



## IEMagnet01

jwong said:


> The Sony hybrid tips fit? It seems like the nozzle is bigger on the Pistons. Are these actual Sony tips or the knockoffs?


 
 the real thing. the only knock offs I've seen and used that were pretty equal to the Sony are the VSonic hybrids. The Sony Hybrids pop right on and stay on. I've had no issues with slippage.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vain iii said:


> If you tip roll a lot you can normally make any kind-of tip fit on a wider nozzle.


 
 +1


----------



## Mackem

Where can you get genuine Sony hybrid tips in Europe? I've wanted some real ones for a while.


----------



## amigomatt

peter123 said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > In settings you can choose to keep quotes within quotes.  Is that what you mean?
> ...


 
 Ah, I see.  Hope it's sorted out, I don't think I could help you on that one!


----------



## IEMagnet01

So now I know why DsNuts spoke so highly of the NuForce 770X. These things, after only an couple hours of burn in, are a very capable IEM. The sub bass is impressive, and extremely articulate. The highs seems a little rolled off and laid back, but the fit is probably the best I've had since the TDK BA-200, and the comfort is awesome. I'm looking forward to spending some time with these babies and my X3 after burn in.


----------



## bhazard

Piston 1.0 and 2.0 arrived today. Burning them in now.


----------



## bhazard

About an hour in with the Piston 2.0, and I'm liking them more and more. They aren't reference flat, but they have a nice boost for bass and vocals. Rap sounds awesome, but metal is a little too sharp.
  
 The holder is hilarious, it feels like I'm playing with a Rubix cube trying to figure out how to get the thing back in there.
  
 No sweet smell like v1.0 though. If you want less sound quality but want to smell pretty, v 1.0 Piston is for you.
  
 I just fed this thing 500+mW and it didn't break a sweat. Don't try that in your ears.
  
 So far I agree with the $100 price point. These are a true bargain for $19.


----------



## Mackem

Can the Sony hybrid tips be bought in the UK / Europe?


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Can the Sony hybrid tips be bought in the UK / Europe?


 

Look up Sony hybrid tips on eBay.uk? I know here in the States they sell them in a pack of 4-5.


----------



## doctorjazz

Been listening to the Pistons, use X3 into ALO National (line out), don't have a problem with the sound this way, very nice imo, haven't tried it straignt into the X3 (mostly use it with the National, I think mostly to justify having bought it, LOL). I do think the amp in the X3 is its weak point, and like bypassing it-sounds heaveny this way (as per earlier discussion-I do believe any DAP that can drive headphones, including phones, have to have some sort of amp. The quality can be really poor, but it needs to generate some current to drive things). Have a new set of Gratitudes, still in the box, don't have the Havi, maybe I need it, who knows? Get around to breaking in the replacement Gratitudes soon.
The Piston case/box does drive me nuts, too, feel you need an engineering degree to put it away!


----------



## kahaluu

jwong said:


> The Sony hybrid tips fit? It seems like the nozzle is bigger on the Pistons. Are these actual Sony tips or the knockoffs?


 

 I made the sony hybrid tips fit on my fxd80's when I owned them. If they can fit on the 80's they can fit on almost anything. Really love the hybrids on most phones.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Been listening to the Pistons, use X3 into ALO National (line out), don't have a problem with the sound this way, very nice imo, haven't tried it straignt into the X3 (mostly use it with the National, I think mostly to justify having bought it, LOL). I do think the amp in the X3 is its weak point, and like bypassing it-sounds heaveny this way (as per earlier discussion-I do believe any DAP that can drive headphones, including phones, have to have some sort of amp. The quality can be really poor, but it needs to generate some current to drive things). Have a new set of Gratitudes, still in the box, don't have the Havi, maybe I need it, who knows? Get around to breaking in the replacement Gratitudes soon.
> The Piston case/box does drive me nuts, too, feel you need an engineering degree to put it away!


 
 Hold off on the Havi for now. They stopped offering the tuning I have. Until more people give impressions on the newest version, it may not be as good. Mine is on order.
  
 The new one is a bit colored supposedly, but still better than the RE-400 (subjectively), which is nice for ~$40.


----------



## bhazard

The real Piston v1 actually sounds somewhat close to the new v2, but it doesn't have the treble clarity.
  
 Huge difference between the fake piston and the real one. The fake one sounded like absolute garbage, while this one sounds great.
  
 No reason to really get it with the new gold ones though, they are better (and cheaper).


----------



## IEMagnet01

The NuForce 770X has the better bass than the Piston. Holy **** the bass goes deep, and it's completely articulate. You can hear the fingers playing the chords, and the thumbs slapping the bass. You can feel the note changes. This is definitely a "fun and musical" IEM like they claim on the box. They also claim the driver is a wideband dynamic driver like the MMDT and ROCKETS. I dunno about that, but the bass is MONSTEROUS and FUN! The rest of it all fall far shy of the Piston and Trumpet. Nice el cheapo though.


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> Look up Sony hybrid tips on eBay.uk? I know here in the States they sell them in a pack of 4-5.


 
 Tried but they're all fakes >.>


----------



## kahaluu

I've purchased sony hybrids through Amazon. No problem with fakes.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Where can you get genuine Sony hybrid tips in Europe? I've wanted some real ones for a while.


 
 http://www.rakuten.com/prod/sony-epex10a-blk-hybrid-replacement-earbud-cushions-black-epex10a-blk/250152069.html?listingId=287042185
  
 REAL.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CJ7I5YvN_LsCFYqPfgodDSIA7g&Item=N82E16826159235&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-All+Headphones+%26+Accessories-_-N82E16826159235&ef_id=UkDAcgAABZr-FfuG:20140114021913:s
  
 REAL.
  
 and I believe either will ship to europe?


----------



## bhazard

I'll need to have a Piston vs. VSD1LE A/B session sometime in the near future.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> On little aside for you Piston 2.0 owners or prospective owners, in my experience, the Sony hybrids are the tips that best work sonically with the Piston. I've tried over 15 different tips, and these certainly bring out the best in them from my perspective.


 
  
 Were these the tips you were talking about?
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-EPEX10A-BLK-Replacement-Earbuds/dp/B001RB24UA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389666212&sr=8-1&keywords=Sony+hybrid+tips


----------



## Mackem

That price..


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> That price..


 
 gotta pay whatcha gotta pay.


----------



## IEMagnet01

funny thing I've noticed. The X3 really doesn't like cheap IEM's. All my cheaper IEM's sound rather dull or congested with the X3, but all my higher end IEm's really shine. They sound better than they ever have with the X3. I think the X3 has a built in snob? lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I'll need to have a Piston vs. VSD1LE A/B session sometime in the near future.


 
 the VSonic doesn't even come close. Come now. You need to go much further up the VSonic chain to get an IEM that can hold it's own against the Piston.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Dangit, this thread goes fast. It's only been, what, ~10 hours? 
  
  
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> The holder is hilarious, it feels like I'm playing with a Rubix cube trying to figure out how to get the thing back in there.
> 
> No sweet smell like v1.0 though. If you want less sound quality but want to smell pretty, v 1.0 Piston is for you.


 
    PROTIP: Read the *box*. You know, the cardboard box. It has pretty much everything you need to know about them. The rest is plug and play.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So from those who recently received their Piston 2.0, and have given them sufficient break in and tip change, would it be safe to go on record and say these are definitely contenders for *living up to the hype*???


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> PROTIP: Read the *box*. You know, the cardboard box. It has pretty much everything you need to know about them. The rest is plug and play.


 
 and I thank you for bringing the *Xiaomi Piston 2.0* to our attention here on the discovery page. Well done, sir. Well effin done.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> and I thank you for bringing the *Xiaomi Piston 2.0* to our attention here on the discovery page. Well done, sir. Well effin done.


 
      No, you should thank *bhazard* for bringing it to my attention. When I saw that name "Xiaomi," I immediately hunted for those Pistons on the Internet. I love the steadily growing and super-popular-in-China brand which pretty much showed the competence and raw ability of the people of this country that I stand on where almost *everything* under the sun is made.
      The Xiaomi MI3, equipped with Nvidia's latest Tegra 4 chip, is one of the two phones standing at the pinnacle of smartphone performance (the other being Samsung's Galaxy Note 3). But when it comes to value, there's no denying that The MI3 is the ultimate phone. Now, just wait at least 3 more years and Xiaomi just might be able to release the phone to end all phones, the Xiaomi *MI6 *(get it?)


----------



## IEMagnet01

Can you use the phone like an iPod? Where it's just a music player? Wifi? Is it exclusively in Chinese? How much is it?


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> Can you use the phone like an iPod? Where it's just a music player? Wifi? Is it exclusively in Chinese? How much is it?


 
 The problem with Xiaomi phones, is that they are basically useless as phones in the US. The best you'd get is 2G on the WCDMA model, because it is missing GSM bands for 3G and 4G. They also use the same Snapdragon chipset as the Nexus 5, so you wouldn't gain much spending more for the MI3 just for music.
  
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_mi3_smart_phone_snapdragon_800_quad_core_android_4_2_5_inch_2_3ghz_2gb_ram_16gb_rom_13_0mp-5517-usd.html
  
 It does show you that they are a major company though, and if they ever do release a worldwide model, it will be competitive. They actually just poached Hugo Barra from Google to lead the company (He was one of the top android guys).
  
 ..and yes, the Piston 2 is outstanding. Not a flagship killer, but outstanding.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> ..and yes, the Piston 2 is outstanding. Not a flagship killer, but outstanding.


 
 I agree. Someone asked me if they were better than the GR07. I said no way. Better than the M200?? Close but still no cigar. Better than the Monster Miles Davis Trumpet? Close but no cigar. Better than the GR07? Again...close but...it's not a flagship killer, but it is a hi-fi heavyweight.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> ..and yes, the Piston 2 is outstanding. Not a flagship killer, but outstanding.


 
  
  


iemagnet01 said:


> I agree. Someone asked me if they were better than the GR07. I said no way. Better than the M200?? Close but still no cigar. Better than the Monster Miles Davis Trumpet? Close but no cigar. Better than the GR07? Again...close but...it's not a flagship killer, but it is a hi-fi heavyweight.


 
 ^ But..... but... but.. i thought these DESTROYED those Dunu DN1000s though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  : P


----------



## waynes world

^ Hey, I thought I had that copyrighted!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> ^ Hey, I thought I had that copyrighted!


 
 You didn't say patent pending.


----------



## esteebin

If I had to compare the Xiaomi Piston 2.0 with a Vsonic, it would be the GR07BE (I only have this and all the VSD1/S/LE). It is a funner version to the more analytic GR07BE. Piston has less treble than GR07BE but has more punch/slam in the sub-bass. Mids are nice and clear on both. I think the stiffer beryllium alloy driver of the Piston 2.0 can be compared to the bio-cellulose driver of the GR07BE. The Pistons are a great buy at ~$20 with sound quality similar to an IEM at $130.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ But..... but... but.. i thought these DESTROYED those Dunu DN1000s though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I'm still waiting for my DUNU DN-1000, and when they arrive, I highly doubt the Piston will usurp them in sound quality, though if you listen to mochill, they do.


----------



## waynes world

Impressive indeed.


----------



## mochill

The pistons are very close but not there, but might change with more burn in..my one has 6hours and my dnk has 16hours


----------



## waynes world

Well, one thing for sure is that they seem like an incredible iem for the price.... assuming of course that you all aren't crazy!


----------



## mochill

Yes they are so is the dunu


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> Well, one thing for sure is that they seem like an incredible iem for the price.


 
 that they are. they truly are a heavyweight IEM for a very small price. a much better value that the Sony MH1C ever was.


----------



## waynes world

Yeah, but the mh1c cable gave me so much joy which was priceless


----------



## mochill

Get them Wayne..won't regret them.


----------



## mochill

They sound like the gr07 BE but better soundstage and only with 6hrs burn in


----------



## waynes world

I wouldn't regret it, but there's not much point for me unless they best what I've got methinks.


----------



## waynes world

But if I was newer in the game didn't have the iems that I have, and was wanting to get an excellent bang for buck iem, I probably wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## esteebin

http://thewirecutter.com/2014/01/tech-were-looking-forward-to-in-2014-a-realists-guide-to-ces/
  
 Scroll down to the 4th item.
  
 Torque Audio has a new tunable headphones coming soon later this year. Interchangeable, magnetic ear pads can be on-ear or over-ear and even sound change. They have a tunable IEM already out too.
  
 Could be a game changer when they come out...


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> Yeah, but the mh1c cable gave me so much joy which was priceless


 
 I still would love to know who the genius was who green lit the cable on the MH1C?? That person needed to step down from his job asap.


----------



## sfwalcer

esteebin said:


> If I had to compare the Xiaomi Piston 2.0 with a Vsonic, it would be the GR07BE (I only have this and all the VSD1/S/LE). It is a funner version to the more analytic GR07BE. Piston has less treble than GR07BE but has more punch/slam in the sub-bass. Mids are nice and clear on both. I think the stiffer beryllium alloy driver of the Piston 2.0 can be compared to the bio-cellulose driver of the GR07BE. The Pistons are a great buy at ~$20 with sound quality similar to an IEM at $130.


 
 ^ Welp that sounds pretty damn sweet. Was listening to the new Daft Punk album last night with my regular VSD1s straight off of my crappy ipod nano, and i must say it sounds more "fun" and "enjoyable" than the GR07 BEs due to its more full/ more mid bassy sound, and even the ASG 2s didn't make the album sound as good as these regular VSD1s did.
  
 So for me these regular VSD1s are already a more "fun" version of the gr07s, and i can honestly say i can sell my damn gr07 BEs off without regret cuz of them. haha Those pistons sound like an even mo' fun version of the VSD1s it seems but probably don't best them....???
  


iemagnet01 said:


> I'm still waiting for my DUNU DN-1000, and when they arrive, I highly doubt the Piston will usurp them in sound quality, though if you listen to mochill, they do.


 
 Can't wait to read/hear your take on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


waynes world said:


> Well, one thing for sure is that they seem like an incredible iem for the price.... assuming of course that you all aren't crazy!


 
 ^ Yeppp!!!
  


waynes world said:


> Yeah, but the mh1c cable gave me so much joy which was priceless


 
 haha i still got LOTS of love for those MH1Cs, wonder how my re-cabling is going so far. 
  


mochill said:


> They sound like the gr07 BE but better soundstage and only with 6hrs burn in


 
 Dat's what you said about........ nuff said. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/630#post_9959375
  


> *I wouldn't regret it, but there's not much point for me unless they best what I've got methinks.*


 
 +


> * But if I was newer in the game didn't have the iems that I have, and was wanting to get an excellent bang for buck iem, I probably wouldn't hesitate.*


 
 ^ Words of wisdom right there Masa' WAYNE!!! 100% Agreed but....... where would the fun be in that. HE HE HE
  
 Don't be uppity now. : P


----------



## thatBeatsguy

esteebin said:


> http://thewirecutter.com/2014/01/tech-were-looking-forward-to-in-2014-a-realists-guide-to-ces/
> 
> Scroll down to the 4th item.
> 
> ...


 
 Like the website said, they look pretty gimmicky...
 I looked at their website and saw the description on their t103z...their description is *horrible*. Whoever made the website really doesn't know how to place a capital letter on the first letter of the first word of a sentence. He needs to be kicked back to first grade, pronto.


----------



## mochill

The dnk is like the gr07 mkii but improved by 3 times


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> The dnk is like the gr07 mkii but improved by 3 times


 
 3X better?!?! Count me in!! Wait...I am in! In roughly 4-5 days!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nehcrow

Bit of an exaggeration dont you think? Gr07 is a world class IEM for its price
Sometimes the hyperbole in this thread gets to me lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

nehcrow said:


> Bit of an exaggeration dont you think? Gr07 is a world class IEM for its price
> Sometimes the hyperbole in this thread gets to me lol


 
 I can agree with you to a point, but the hyperbole surrounding the Piston 2.0 turned out to be very accurate and very warranted. Now are the DN-1000 three times better than the GR07? That sir is a question that will be answered for me in a few days time.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> I can agree with you to a point, but the hyperbole surrounding the Piston 2.0 turned out to be very accurate and very warranted. Now are the DN-1000 three times better than the GR07? That sir is a question that will be answered for me in a few days time.


 
 I'm waiting on your impressions, mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heh, the DN-1000 goes for about 1000 (1280 actually) on Taobao. No wonder they called it the DN1000...will the DN-2k be worth 2k???


----------



## nehcrow

Haha, I dont know how you would quantify liking an IEM three times more than another IEM, but I doubt theres any IEM in the world that is three times better than the GR07 since its already a world class IEM


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Words of wisdom right there Masa' WAYNE!!! 100% Agreed but....... where would the fun be in that. HE HE HE
> 
> *Don't be uppity now.* : P


 
  
 Lol - no uppityness intended! Just stating it like it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, once Ds gets his H3's, that could be trouble


----------



## thatBeatsguy

nehcrow said:


> Haha, I dont know how you would quantify liking an IEM three times more than another IEM, but I doubt theres any IEM in the world that is three times better than the GR07 since its already a world class IEM


 
 Hmm, hypothetically CIEMs like the JH13 or JH16 or even the UERM would be three times better than that. Just saying, you know.


----------



## nehcrow

According to what... price? Y'all should know that he law of diminishing returns hit hard for audio.
Even joker gave Gr07 a score of 9.1 in comparison to the JH 10/10. That would suggest a definite increase in SQ but three times? Nawwww


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> Bit of an exaggeration dont you think? Gr07 is a world class IEM for its price
> Sometimes the hyperbole in this thread gets to me lol


 
 ^ Yeppp like i be saying NEVER NEVER go full_retard unless you REALLY know you are smoking some good schiit!!!
  


nehcrow said:


> Haha, I dont know how you would quantify liking an IEM three times more than another IEM, but I doubt theres any IEM in the world that is three times better than the GR07 since its already a world class IEM


 
 ^ i am well aware of the short comings of VSonics gr07s and there is NO way in hell that those Dunu DN1Ks can be 3X better than them without even hearing them. More refined i am sure but 3X better is like saying Micky Ds must have the best beef in the world cuz they sell the most. 




  


waynes world said:


> Lol - no uppityness intended! Just stating it like it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ yeppp same here but for me it's only a go when those H3s drops lower than $200, ain't paying no damn $300 + for some iems meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And i am sure they will cuz just wait for those new and updated H30s real soon. haha One can dream can't he.


----------



## waynes world

^ Ha! I'm gonna subscribe to your newsletter  

Btw, even nick is gonna have a hard time getting me hyped on cheapies - that's how serious my resistance and resolve is lol! Well, as long as the MT301 doesn't happen along...


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Well, one thing for sure is that they seem like an incredible iem for the price.... assuming of course that you all aren't crazy!




Oh but we are. The Pistons still sounds amazing though so one doesn't rule out the other


----------



## thatBeatsguy

nehcrow said:


> According to what... price? Y'all should know that he law of diminishing returns hit hard for audio.
> Even joker gave Gr07 a score of 9.1 in comparison to the JH 10/10. That would suggest a definite increase in SQ but three times? Nawwww


 
      Hmm...now I'm feeling the really big hype surrounding these little earphones. What makes them so good that it makes you stand so glued onto your statement that kinda sounds like they could trump CIEMs? Their bio-cellulose (probably the same material used in the legendary MDR-R10) drivers? Are they *really* that good?


----------



## eke2k6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmm, hypothetically CIEMs like the JH13 or JH16 or even the UERM would be three times better than that. Just saying, you know.


 
  
 They're not. I have trouble saying they're 30-40% better.


----------



## nehcrow

At least we have our heads on straifht sfwalcer
Good suggestion btw, if you want your iems to be 3 times better, blaze the dank  (note: I do not condone any drug use, save your money for new audio gear)


----------



## thatBeatsguy

eke2k6 said:


> They're not. I have trouble saying they're 30-40% better.


 
 Okay...fine. If the GR02 is as good as y'all say they are, I will do all within my power to acquire them within the year.


----------



## quartertone

mackem said:


> That price..


 
 That's why one buys the knock-offs... just as good.


----------



## nehcrow

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmm...now I'm feeling the really big hype surrounding these little earphones. What makes them so good that it makes you stand so glued onto your statement that kinda sounds like they could trump CIEMs? Their bio-cellulose (probably the same material used in the legendary MDR-R10) drivers? Are they *really* that good?




Well they deserve the praise, trust
Technically speaking, they are fantastic no real weaknesses other than depth of soundstage (but thats monitoring IEMs for ya)
They were an eye opener for sure, truly a taste of high end sound that may be addicting lol


----------



## nehcrow

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay...fine. If the GR02 is as good as y'all say they are, I will do all within my power to acquire them within the year.




GR07! GR02 is a signifcant step down


----------



## eke2k6

thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay...fine. If the GR02 is as good as y'all say they are, I will do all within my power to acquire them within the year.


 
  
 It's not just the GR07. It's that this new crop of sub $200 iems serve as a serious sanity check for people who own these uber iems. The difference in SQ is not nearly worth the price. It's like the hypercar market where you pay an extra $100k for that extra 0.3s off your 0-60 times.


----------



## vlenbo

Just a heads up. 
  
 This is a brief comparison of my three favorite iems.
  
 The ath-im02 is my second favorite out of the three iems, it has resolving vocals with impactful drums and bass, while having a crispy and tender treble
  
 The h-3s have become my personal first favorite, and eric was right about it above the m200s, not exponentially, but enough to warrant an additional $100 purchase (I bought it with additional $150, right now amazon japan has them for 300 or so, so you can save 30 dollars with the cost in japan than the us). 
  
 the m200s score the third favorite iem that I own.
  
 and the ck10s are pretty much the fourth if I had to include a fourth one.
  
 Sony H-3s
 The mids are pretty smooth, smoother than the im02 while still sounding full and timbre accurate. The ck10s fail in this regard as they cannot keep a full sound with at least some crispness to the instruments and vocals, and totally messes up the timbre altogether. The m200s sounds fuller and has great timbre in its own right, but due to the lushness of the mids, the timbre falls short when compared to the h-3s. The h-3s do have an emotional upbringing to my music collection, just as the im-02 and m200s do. 
  
 In fact, I Sometimes I pick the im-02 above the h-3s for more clarity and cleanness, sometimes I switch with the h-3s for that smooth bass, awesome balanced highs (not silibant or dark), and those nice creamy mids. The m200s have that wonderful bass that I will explain a few lines below, and the fact that the mids are lush as heck, while having the highs still detailed while sounding somewhat dark.
  
 This means something, doesn't it?!
  
 I will have these three iems as my companions for years to come (or until dsnuts hypes another unknown iem)
  
 M200's bass vs the rest
  
 It has a different bass than the h-3s, as the h-3s have a different bass sound and texture as the im-02s. The ck10s have similar bass to the im-02s, but I prefer the im-02s for its profound rumbling, which is something the ck10s lack. The h-3s rumble is stupendous, enough to satiate a basshead. Unfortunately, the bass is a bit too smooth at times, and makes me lose the full tone of the bass sound, so the im-02s and m200s fix that regard, only the m200s does it the best imo. However, the bass in each is different sounding, and cannot be compared, it is all about preference.
  
 Basically, these three earphones have different sigs that should warrant someone's attention in the best iemi for them based on their SQ preference. 
  
 M200s mids vs the rest
  
 m200's mids are lusher, while the highs are pretty laid back, followed by a nice defined and warm, tight bass.
  
 H-3s mids vs the rest
  
 the h-3s mids are slightly less lush than the m200s, but has more clarity than the m200s and makes the instruments sound more natural (as well as vocals) imo. Unfortunately, the volume, like the m200s, have to be high in order for the vocals to be heard.
  
 IM-02s mids vs the rest
  
 The im-02s mids are euphonic and pretty smooth in its own right. It has this trait of the ck10s, but adds additional detail that the ck10s lacked. The highs have a good crisp, and at times, hot bite that people may enjoy. The h-3s highs are usually between bright and dark, just the perfect balance imo. It has that nice and refined detail that the im-02s slightly lack, but the h-3s lack the crispness, yet still smooth, sound of the im-02s.


----------



## nehcrow

Yeah exactly right eke
Chasing that last 10 - 20 percent of sound is an addicting adventure that will hit your wallet hard
Its just most audiophiles will find flaws in SQs and will spend lots of money trying to rectify those flaws without regards to money spent
Those flaws will be constantly nagging them and irriating them until the point of purchasing a new IEM
Not to mention the taste of something even better is tantalizing, thats just human nature
Trick is to find the right signature that you can enjoy music with without blowing through your paycheck
All in all,
None of you audiophiles should take up hard drugs LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> ^ *Ha! I'm gonna subscribe to your newsletter *
> 
> Btw, even nick is gonna have a hard time getting me hyped on cheapies - that's how serious my resistance and resolve is lol! Well, as long as the MT301 doesn't happen along...


 
 ^ You already has, you know which thread to hit up. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


peter123 said:


> Oh but we are. The Pistons still sounds amazing though so one doesn't rule out the other


 
 i am sure the Pistons are great sounding regardless of their cheap price, but some mofos are hyping them up so much that they are literally talkin' outta' they arses instead of using their brains meng, and it makes for HILARIOUS reading material.
  


eke2k6 said:


> They're not. I have trouble saying they're 30-40% better.


 
 Yeppp HYPE CHECKED!!! Dat grounded perspective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Law of diminished returns is a BEYATCH!!!
  
 Someones says it the best. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nehcrow said:


> At least we have our heads on straifht sfwalcer
> Good suggestion btw, if you want your iems to be 3 times better, blaze the dank
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Or you can go the OTHER route, but you better have a liver of steel like this mofo.... haha
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/158321/kova4a
  
 "Alcohol consumption increases sound quality."
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Okay...fine. If the GR02 GR07 is as good as y'all say they are, I will do all within my power to acquire them within the year.


 
 You meant the GR07 BEs??? If you can get them for like $100 and under used that is one hell of a steal, since they are on sale now for $130 - $140 new BUT there are so many interesting gears coming out that the gr07 is a bit dated cuz of their more old school 2D esque presentation. 
  
 For $200 nowadays which was what the gr07 originally commanded, there are A LOT more better options out there these days, and the DUNU DN1Ks is a good example of that. The DN1Ks might not be 3X better than the gr07s but i am sure they are more "refined" overall.
  
 It's an interesting/ fun time indeed for iem/ audio lovers that's for sure, so many options ranging from cheap, to expensive or even UBER expensive so you gotta' do your research and know what you REALLY want meng. It's like a curse and a blessing all at once. haha
  
 /rant


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> *"Alcohol consumption increases sound quality."*
> 
> You meant the GR07 BEs??? If you can get them for like $100 and under used that is one hell of a steal, since they are on sale now for $130 - $140 new BUT there are so many interesting gears coming out that the gr07 is a bit dated cuz of their more *old school 2D esque presentation. *
> 
> ...


 
 LMAO on the 'alcohol consumption' thing. We should ask one of the guys from the Sound Science forum to prove this statement, but proven or not, I approve of this.
  
      Oh lol. I guess I forgot what I wrote there. I'm seeing the GR07 Mk2 at about $215 here. However, I'm seeing a sort of "bass edition" and a "classic edition" for half the price. It's getting confusing. But what you said on its "2D-esque presentation" tipped me off. I think I'll resolve to get the DN-1k instead. But what of my amp now?
  
      I guess like you said, audio is "_like a curse and a blessing all at once._" Those are really good words of wisdom, Masa' Walsa.


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> i am sure the Pistons are great sounding regardless of their cheap price, but some mofos are hyping them up so much that they are literally talkin' outta' they arses instead of using their brains meng, and it makes for HILARIOUS reading material.
> 
> ...




"When you're right you're right, and you you're always right!"

Barf - Spaceballs


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> Well they deserve the praise, trust
> Technically speaking, they are fantastic *no real weaknesses* other than depth of soundstage (but thats monitoring IEMs for ya)
> They were an eye opener for sure, truly a taste of high end sound that may be addicting lol


 
 ^ Oh there are ALWAYS weaknesses, cuz THIS IS HEAD-FI!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  


eke2k6 said:


> It's not just the GR07. *It's that this new crop of sub $200 iems serve as a serious sanity check for people who own these uber iems.* The difference in SQ is not nearly worth the price. It's like the hypercar market where you pay an extra $100k for that extra 0.3s off your 0-60 times.


 
 ikr, that's my personal limit for cans and iems cuz i just can't justify paying THAT much due to my ****ty sources and the music i listen to. : P
  


vlenbo said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> This is a brief comparison of my three favorite iems.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Great stuff meng, but dat part has me craving for some fried CHICKEN boi!!!
  
... yum dat treble sure looks tasty!!!
  
  


nehcrow said:


> Yeah exactly right eke
> *Chasing that last 10 - 20 percent of sound is an addicting adventure* that will hit your wallet hard
> Its just *most audiophiles will find flaws in SQs and will spend lots of money trying to rectify those flaws without regards to money spent
> Those flaws will be constantly nagging them and irriating them until the point of purchasing a new IEM*
> ...


 
 Like i said X2, THIS IS HEAD-FI!!!
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> LMAO on the 'alcohol consumption' thing. We should ask one of the guys from the Sound Science forum to prove this statement, but proven or not, I approve of this.
> 
> Oh lol. I guess I forgot what I wrote there. I'm seeing the GR07 Mk2 at about $215 here. However, I'm seeing a sort of "bass edition" and a "classic edition" for half the price. It's getting confusing. But what you said on its "2D-esque presentation" tipped me off. I think I'll resolve to get the DN-1k instead. But what of my amp now?
> 
> I guess like you said, audio is "_like a curse and a blessing all at once._" *Those are really good words of wisdom, Masa' Walsa.*


 
 LoL i am not worthy of dat Masa' title i am just lowly Alfred. Masa' WAYNE would have my head if i get all uppity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah for some reason the VSonic gr07 is more expensive in China than what international resalers are selling them for. If you do go for the MKII, the newly released "Classic" edition for like $100 might sound the same but there still no solid answer on it yet. So the gr07 BE (Bass Edition) is more "worth" it if you do decide to get them since i am not sure if VSonic will make anymore of them due to it being discontinued just as the MKIIs are cuz the "Classic" version is replacing them both.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/699768/vsonic-gr07-classic-color-2014-edition-unboxing-and-first-impressions
  
 But yeah it is best to do more research and know what type of sound signature goes best with the music you listen to the most, and that is why this Discovery Thread was such an invaluable resource for noobs like me cuz trying all those cheapo hyped gears taught me a great deal. I can only imagine more seasoned vets laughing at us cheapo peons with our hyped FOTM gears but it REALLY helped me to grasp what i am looking for. Plus it's crazy fun hopping on the hype train no doubt about that. haha


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> So from those who recently received their Piston 2.0, and have given them sufficient break in and tip change, would it be safe to go on record and say these are definitely contenders for *living up to the hype*???




HYPE ON!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh there are ALWAYS weaknesses, cuz THIS IS HEAD-FI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Before, we did follow the hype of the ckm77s, the cks77s, mostly audio technica stuff, then it evolved into other brands that we do not know of, like the monoprice, thermaltake, and the phillips. 
  
 I still remember how people were pretty happy with the quality from the brands given on the thread, and the budget friendly iems in these branches, good thing DS kept all that history on the first page. Now here we are, knowing exactly what the old hyped budget iems did for us back then, and what the new unknown budget iems can do for us now. While it is great to find out that the pistons are awesome, I do not believe it'll be better than the kefs, but I know that it won't be that much worse than the kefs, and that is completely fine. I want massive bass with the smoothest mids and highs in one package, and they delivered, the pistons may have a simliar sound sig, but they are still somewhat different. That is why my brief comparison required people to do their research, as the most expensive iem (the ck10s) may not be that much better than say the im-02s, or the xba-h3s for example. If I had to put a budget iem that could compete with the m200s, I would put the bassos. However, the bassos are not better than the m200s, nor vice versa. 
  
  I think they do deserve to be in the $300, but it'd be pretty nice if they were $250 in their msrp. Then the deflation would have been great to see them fall to $180 so we can pay $200 for shipping.

 I wholeheartedly agree with everyone's inputs, and especially the last paragraph from yours sf. This is turning out to be a lively discussion from everyone, hope it stays healthy like it is!
  

 Each iem has a unique sound, which is basically what us men and women are looking for our ears. Our ears require some love and affection, just like we do during relationships. Find that girl or guy that is one in a million, and go crazy! 
  
  
 And LOL to that comment about my comparison, especially my quick description of the im-02s, lol. Though I just ate, I am still hungry and feel as though the post should not be reviewed just for that image you posted. That treble is definitely yummy, too bad the cost of getting those tenders is more than a dollar burger at macs!  You need an additional 8 dollars for the tenders, and forcefully pay $171 dollars for the rest of the package of fries, ketchup (some sweet flavoury mids), and additional condiments (for some thickness and tight bass). Those look homemade, so I guess that restaurant/iem joke is dead now. Guess I'm not cut out to be a comedian.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ... yum dat treble sure looks tasty!!!
> 
> LoL i am not worthy of dat Masa' title i am just lowly Alfred. Masa' WAYNE would have my head if i get all uppity.
> 
> ...


 
 Mmm, fried chicken. Tasty schiit meng.
  
      I still think you're a Masa' tho. U r da Masa' Troll, and I think there ain't nobody that could take that title away from ya, meng. Kudos!
 Right now, going for $200 IEMs are a far cry from what I'm looking for this year. If I were to get any earphone at all, it'd have to be either the *Moxpads *or the *B3s*. Then I'll get the *BH2 *if I have the chance. But hopefully, when I graduate from high school (still a couple of years), I'll try to get a job ASAP and work towards endgame: *Fidelio X1 *and *BeoPlay H6*, plus an *iPod Classic*. You're right though, research and experimentation is pretty much what the Discovery Thread is all about. 
  
 I really related to your last paragraph there. I guess I'm pretty much like everyone else here on this thread. And I am *loving* the hype train. The Discovery Thread, in my opinion, requires one thing: you spending money month after month after month.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The KEF M200 isn't as good as advertised. Not as this mighty goliath that slays all these IEM's in sound. They are VERY GOOD if not EXCELLENT IEM's with a thick, lush sound, which is mid focused, with a fair amount of bass presence, but with very relaxed highs, which to me is what brings it back down to the Piston, or MMDT, or the Gratitudes, and it's that the laid back treble gives it a thickness that just doesn't work for all genres, reduces instrument separation, and though it does have the ability to be detailed, it also can reduce it's soundstage. Add to that the fit issues for people and the clunkiness of the IEM itself? The KEF M200 is a solid if above average performer that can shake hands with the GR07, can look over it's shoulder at the Piston, but can't beat the Sennheiser IE80 or Trumpets/Coppers in performance and detail.


----------



## vwinter

eke2k6 said:


> It's not just the GR07. *It's that this new crop of sub $200 iems serve as a serious sanity check for people who own these uber iem*s. The difference in SQ is not nearly worth the price. It's like the hypercar market where you pay an extra $100k for that extra 0.3s off your 0-60 times.




Duly noted.


----------



## bhazard

Unless you need the absolute, best at the time sound all the time, I also don't see much in spending above $200 for an IEM either. The diminishing returns is too great. Something will ALWAYS come along and dethrone it, and will do it cheaper.
  
 Piston hype is warranted though. I really like them so far.
  
 They need some EQ adjustment in the bass and midrange for refinement, but for $20 they kick a serious amount of ass. Enough so to use as a daily driver, because it works great with smartphones too, having controls and a mic.


----------



## jwong

Cheapest I see for actual Sony hybrid tips is $7.99 shipped from either B&H or Adorama. Funny that two camera vendors have the best price. I used to have some knockoffs, but I suppose I'll buy a set of the actual deal and see how they work on my Pistons.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> Unless you need the absolute, best at the time sound all the time, I also don't see much in spending above $200 for an IEM either. The diminishing returns is too great. Something will ALWAYS come along and dethrone it, and will do it cheaper.
> 
> Piston hype is warranted though. I really like them so far.
> 
> They need some EQ adjustment in the bass and midrange for refinement, but for $20 they kick a serious amount of ass. Enough so to use as a daily driver, because it works great with smartphones too, having controls and a mic.




Yeah, about the $200 mark is where the price of diminishing returns hits but you still need to know the right ones to choose, thankfully to the community we can dig through them and sift out the duds, because there's some real crap out there. Take the Dunu DN -1000 for example, which to me sounds so much better then Westone 4 costing almost double. Or H-200 another good value for money.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Would like to read a comparison between Nuforce NE700X/M and Piston.


----------



## Zelda

Fidelio S2 for $90 (if you'r in the USA)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Fidelio-ear-semi-open-type-headphones-white-S2WT-/251422688762?pt=US_Other_Pro_Audio&hash=item3a89f5c5fa#shpCntId


----------



## Lifted Andreas

zelda said:


> Fidelio S2 for $90 (if you'r in the USA)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Fidelio-ear-semi-open-type-headphones-white-S2WT-/251422688762?pt=US_Other_Pro_Audio&hash=item3a89f5c5fa#shpCntId


 
  
 Damnit, you guys in the US always get the best deals!


----------



## Zelda

lifted andreas said:


> Damnit, you guys in the US always get the best deals!


 
 yea, but their wallets suffer the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i'm not in the US either...


----------



## HairyHeadMara

lifted andreas said:


> Damnit, you guys in the US always get the best deals!




S2 on Amazon JP are only 6153 JPY

http://www.amazon.co.jp/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_9?__mk_ja_JP=カタカナ&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=fidelio+s2&sprefix=Fidelio+s%2Caps%2C412


----------



## BenF

hairyheadmara said:


> S2 on Amazon JP are only 6153 JPY
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_9?__mk_ja_JP=カタカナ&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=fidelio+s2&sprefix=Fidelio+s%2Caps%2C412


 

 This means anyone can have them for 90$-100$ shipped:
https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000502292-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> This is a brief comparison of my three favorite iems.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice write up vlenbo!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

benf said:


> This means anyone can have them for 90$-100$ shipped:
> https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000502292-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html


 
  
 True that!
  
 Still those aren't really a discovery anymore lol


----------



## bhazard

The ATH-IM series is really tempting. So is the H3.


----------



## razorblader

iemagnet01 said:


> So from those who recently received their Piston 2.0, and have given them sufficient break in and tip change, would it be safe to go on record and say these are definitely contenders for *living up to the hype*???


 

 They are absolutely awesome imho, almost as good as the Brainwavz Delta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry couldn't resist...
  
 Seriously though, anybody who has been plagued by GAS (gear acquisiton syndrome) for a long time owes it to him/herself to purchase the Pistons 2.0 asap for instant relief.
  
 HYPED!!


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The ATH-IM series is really tempting. So is the H3.


 
 I agree. I had decided to get the IM70 but then the DN1000 caught my attention and I couldn't decide so instead I got the Havi B3, Piston 2.0 and a bunch of other chinese cheapos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't say that I regret but I still fancy both the IM70 and the DN1000........................


----------



## Grayson73

For the Xiaomi Pistons, I offered 20.20 from this Ebay seller and he accepted, so total $23 shipped.  I guess I'm joining this hype train.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953


----------



## mkz

http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-xiaomi-piston-gold.html?g=y&SearchText=xiaomi%2Bpiston%2Bgold&CatId=0&initiative_id=RS_20140114104852&SortType=price_asc&filterCat=63705,200003110&groupsort=1
  
 Cheaper at aliexpress?


----------



## caracara08

grayson73 said:


> For the Xiaomi Pistons, I offered 20.20 from this Ebay seller and he accepted, so total $23 shipped.  I guess I'm joining this hype train.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953


 
  
 I joined the train as well. not sure why, just wanted to try something new.  this thread usually doesnt disappoint.


----------



## bhazard

mkz said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-xiaomi-piston-gold.html?g=y&SearchText=xiaomi%2Bpiston%2Bgold&CatId=0&initiative_id=RS_20140114104852&SortType=price_asc&filterCat=63705,200003110&groupsort=1
> 
> Cheaper at aliexpress?


 
 Lots of fakes of it on aliexpress.
  
 His ebay seller also uses ePacket, which is very quick compared to regular china post mail.


----------



## jwong

mkz said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-xiaomi-piston-gold.html?g=y&SearchText=xiaomi%2Bpiston%2Bgold&CatId=0&initiative_id=RS_20140114104852&SortType=price_asc&filterCat=63705,200003110&groupsort=1
> 
> Cheaper at aliexpress?


 
  
 With the fakes going around, I'd worry. Some of them have the right pictures, but who knows. If someone finds one of those ones that sell for $12-ish shipped is legit, post it. I'd buy a second pair!


----------



## peter123

So, someone asked for a comparision between the Gratitudes, Havi B3 and the Piston 2.0.
  
 I dont have a lot of time now so it'll hav to be the short short version:
  
 The Gratitudes and The Piston has a similar general sound signature with a nice deep bass and very nice air to their sound. They also have a very nice attack and the sound is lively and in you face. There should be no surprise to anyone here that I really love the Gratitudes and regard them very highly. I think they're a gret fun to listnend to. As allready mentioned the Pistons offer much of the same. The biggest difference between the two would be that the Pistons has more bass quantity. It's not the ususal midbass hump but more of the subbass that makes the Gratitudes so great. The Piston also seem to be slightly airier overall compared to the Gratitudes. Vocals are also a bit more forward on the Pistons. The Gratitudes were said to bring a "live sound" when they were released and the Pistons does this even more. The bass of the Piston may be a little to much on some tracks but other than that they are truly great.  I would have a really hard time picking a winner between these two. 
  
 The Havi B3's on the other hand are pretty much the opposit (if that's possible in sound) of the Piston's. They are much more well balanced. The bass doesn't reach as low but it never ever get near boomy or too much either. Still they doesn't feel bass light and belive me, I love my bass. Music is presented in a very relaxed way. The airiness of the Piston's is gone but instead there's a very nice weight to every tone. String instruments and voices are just amazing. Someone else metioned earleier that Infected Mushrooms sounded great with the B3's and that is very true. There's something in the way they present music that makes it feel very unforced if that makes sense?
  
 One thing worth metioning about the B3's is that there apparently is/were several versions of them. I bought mine from a listing stating they were the "Professional" tuned ones and also got that confirmed from the seller when asking. However, since there's no visual signs to tell the diiferent versions from each other I cannot be 100% sure.
  
 I've been listeing to all three from my Magni with the Fiio X3 line out as source and from my computer through the Udac2. I'm using Sony hybrid tips on the Piston's and Syny foam hybrid tips on the B3's. I've also struggled a bit with the fit on the B3's and finally ended up adding some earglides so I'm happy now.


----------



## mkz

bhazard said:


> Lots of fakes of it on aliexpress.
> 
> His ebay seller also uses ePacket, which is very quick compared to regular china post mail.


 
  
  


jwong said:


> With the fakes going around, I'd worry. Some of them have the right pictures, but who knows. If someone finds one of those ones that sell for $12-ish shipped is legit, post it. I'd buy a second pair!


 
  
 Thanks. I want to know which seller is legit too. Otherwise, may not worth to take a risk to $10.
 Much appreciated you guys input.


----------



## bhazard

mkz said:


> Thanks. I want to know which seller is legit too. Otherwise, may not worth to take a risk to $10.
> Much appreciated you guys input.


 
 The $10 ones are absolutely fakes. I got one and they are terrible.
  
 Confirmed legit, cheapest, takes paypal:
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## hatefulsandwich

The latest GEEK OUT news is a bummer. Apparently the USB connectors have a manufacturing flaw .


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hatefulsandwich said:


> The latest GEEK OUT news is a bummer. Apparently the USB connectors have a manufacturing flaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 where did you hear that? I've e mailed LHarmonis twice about the geek out delivery schedule and they just ignored me.


----------



## Mackem

The Pistons sound extremely promising. Can't wait to get mine now and burn them in with some lovely Kpop!


----------



## razorblader

bhazard said:


> The $10 ones are absolutely fakes. I got one and they are terrible.
> 
> Confirmed legit, cheapest, takes paypal:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


 

 That's where I got mine opting for free shipping (no tracking) and all is well.


----------



## nihontoman

I'm kinda wondering why the creative aurvana in ear 3 don't get any attention here. are they so underwhelming?
 I mean they are Double BA iems for 60$


----------



## hatefulsandwich

drbluenewmexico said:


> where did you hear that? I've e mailed LHarmonis twice about the geek out delivery schedule and they just ignored me.




Kickstarter email update #33.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya this is bad news indeed.
  
* And now for the bad news.*
We literally plugged and unplugged Geek Out hundreds of times a day throughout the show, and in the course of this abuse we identified a hardware problem.  The USB connector that we selected has "sagged."  Upon closer examination, we've determined that the connector overheated during the manufacturing process, causing it to sag _and_ the plastic to bubble.  This causes the unit to intermittently lose connection to the computer.



Sagging USB Connector 



Bubbled Plastic Inside the USB Connector 
We have put a stop to the assembly of the 8000 units we ordered.  Unfortunately, we may have to scrap this first round of assembled circuit boards, but it's a better option than sending them out to our backers only to fail in a very short time.
We are trying to determine why this problem occurred and how to fix it.  We think we'll have a good answer for you within three days.  So, I'll update you on our progress before the end of the week.  We're sorry this will certainly delay shipment of the units, and hope we can find a fix very soon.
Thank you for your patience and support of our project!  I appreciate it very much.
  
 It is good that they found the problem before sending out the units however..


----------



## bhazard

nihontoman said:


> I'm kinda wondering why the creative aurvana in ear 3 don't get any attention here. are they so underwhelming?
> I mean they are Double BA iems for 60$


 
 Its more that they've been out for almost 3 years and have been surpassed by a lot in that time.


----------



## IEMagnet01

hairyheadmara said:


> Would like to read a comparison between Nuforce NE700X/M and Piston.




That comparison is coming up. Been burning in for 24 hours, and now I think I have enough time to compare the two. Both are also priced very similarly.


----------



## IEMagnet01

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, about the $200 mark is where the price of diminishing returns hits but you still need to know the right ones to choose, thankfully to the community we can dig through them and sift out the duds, because there's some real crap out there. Take the Dunu DN -1000 for example, which to me sounds so much better then Westone 4 costing almost double. Or H-200 another good value for money.




Ok now coming from you, now I'm really truly super excited about my DUNU 1000. As good or better sounding than the Westone 4?! Bring in on!!


----------



## Pastapipo

razorblader said:


> That's where I got mine opting for free shipping (no tracking) and all is well.


 

 I just ordered one from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/151210125966?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2334d36a8e
  
 Do you think these are fake?
 I emailed the seller and asked him of these were the gold coloured ones (Piston2) and not the grey ones.
 He told me these were the gold ones and thanked me for my trust.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I agree. I had decided to get the IM70 but then the DN1000 caught my attention and I couldn't decide so instead I got the Havi B3, Piston 2.0 and a bunch of other chinese cheapos :confused_face(1):
> 
> Can't say that I regret but I still fancy both the IM70 and the DN1000........................




I ended up getting the Chinese cheapos and the DUNU. My hope , and this is a legitimate hope, is that the DUNU will end my search for awhile, and in doing so end the hurt on my wallet. I'd like the B3 to be good enough to end my search for a great dynamic ( the Piston are my go to dynamic IEM, but they just don't drive well on my X3, and I would like to single out the use of my X3 as my sole DAP) for awhile, for the same reason. I might come out of retirement for the Fostex if they build up enough warranted hype? Otherwise..DUNU forever?!


----------



## razorblader

pastapipo said:


> I just ordered one from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/151210125966?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2334d36a8e
> 
> Do you think these are fake?
> I emailed the seller and asked him of these were the gold coloured ones (Piston2) and not the grey ones.
> He told me these were the gold ones and thanked me for my trust.


 

 Don't know as I'm not familiar with that seller, but he seems to sell a lot of snooker and boxing gloves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The images he put up are not of the actual item but Xiaiomi's original pictures so hard to tell what he's gonna send.
 Should be fine though, post pictures once you have them in case you have doubts about their authenticity.


----------



## peter123

iemagnet01 said:


> I ended up getting the Chinese cheapos and the DUNU. My hope , and this is a legitimate hope, is that the DUNU will end my search for awhile, and in doing so end the hurt on my wallet. I'd like the B3 to be good enough to end my search for a great dynamic ( the Piston are my go to dynamic IEM, but they just don't drive well on my X3, and I would like to single out the use of my X3 as my sole DAP) for awhile, for the same reason. I might come out of retirement for the Fostex if they build up enough warranted hype? Otherwise..DUNU forever?!




I like the B3's with the X3 very much so hopefully you'll like this pairing as well.

I think I'll end up with those Dunu1k's in the end. Good thing is that I got so many new toys to enjoy now, and more on the way so I can wait a little longer. Would like to see them at $150 first


----------



## Pastapipo

razorblader said:


> Don't know as I'm not familiar with that seller, but he seems to sell a lot of snooker and boxing gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. I will post my experiences when I receive them.
 The sound quality will probably show if they're fake.


----------



## IEMagnet01

pastapipo said:


> I just ordered one from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/151210125966?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2334d36a8e
> 
> Do you think these are fake?
> I emailed the seller and asked him of these were the gold coloured ones (Piston2) and not the grey ones.
> He told me these were the gold ones and thanked me for my trust.




Hahaha thanked you for your trust? That's like a cheater thanking you for your trust in fidelity before you start dating. That's a red flag right there. I don't know how many times I've posted the link to the seller I used as well as others here, who got authentic Piston 2.0 and quick shipping. It's been a lot.


----------



## IEMagnet01

One of the big keys to figuring out a fake Piston from the real one , aside from obvious sound quality, and the real ones have TONS of sound quality, is that fakes can be spotted by having white L & R (left and right) on the housing stems. The real Piston has a blank smooth stem on the left, and raised ridges on the lower part of the right stem. This is how I can quickly tell what side is which in the dark. I'm sure there's other little things to distinguish?


----------



## quartertone

How do you know the ridges are on the right? They're on the left with most phones.


----------



## razorblader

quartertone said:


> How do you know the ridges are on the right? They're on the left with most phones.


 

 With the Pistons the ridges are on the right earpiece.


----------



## 1ofamillion

iemagnet01 said:


> One of the big keys to figuring out a fake Piston from the real one , aside from obvious sound quality, and the real ones have TONS of sound quality, is that fakes can be spotted by having white L & R (left and right) on the housing stems. The real Piston has a blank smooth stem on the left, and raised ridges on the lower part of the right stem. This is how I can quickly tell what side is which in the dark. I'm sure there's other little things to distinguish?


 
  This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 By the way IEM, you are approaching the 1000 post mark REAL soon!!


----------



## Mackem

With me having a Xonar DG sound card, will I need an amp/DAC or just an amp? Not too sure what to get for my IEMs and M-Audio Q40s (Basically low impedance IEMs and 64 Ohm headphones). Looks like the Geek will be delayed a bit, not sure of any other 'smaller' options will suffice. I usually plug my IEMs/headphones into the front audio port on my computer so I'm not sure where I'd put the amp or whatever.


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> How do you know the ridges are on the right? They're on the left with most phones.




Because a very reliable source on head-fi who lives in China said that's how the Piston do it. Just like Americans drive on the right side of the road, and Europeans and others the left side.


----------



## IEMagnet01

1ofamillion said:


> This
> 
> By the way IEM, you are approaching the 1000 post mark REAL soon!!




Approaching 1,000 posts with my DUNU DN-1000 approaching my mailbox!  sweet!


----------



## koreanzombie

iemagnet01 said:


> Approaching 1,000 posts with my DUNU DN-1000 approaching my mailbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey iemagnet, how do the pistons stand against maybe the king of budget iem's, the sony mh1c?


----------



## esteebin

quartertone said:


> How do you know the ridges are on the right? They're on the left with most phones.







razorblader said:


> With the Pistons the ridges are on the right earpiece.




Do not throw away that hard paper package because on it are instructions for wrapping it on the holder and the L/R orientation saying that the ridged one is the right. I was scratching my head when I got it because the two sides were *almost* identical until I reviewed the package.

There are other things written but I do not know how to read Chinese.


----------



## jekostas

mackem said:


> With me having a Xonar DG sound card, will I need an amp/DAC or just an amp? Not too sure what to get for my IEMs and M-Audio Q40s (Basically low impedance IEMs and 64 Ohm headphones). Looks like the Geek will be delayed a bit, not sure of any other 'smaller' options will suffice. I usually plug my IEMs/headphones into the front audio port on my computer so I'm not sure where I'd put the amp or whatever.




The Q40s should be fine. Low impedance IEMs might be a problem because of the output on the DG.

If you're getting funny issues (ex. audible hum) you may need an external DAC.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got my H3s tonight. They sound so lush and full from the get go..Will have more on them once I get some burn in happening.
  
 And yes these are tuned similar to my SRH1540s..Exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## magi44ken

I post this in the DN-1000 thread. 
 
Dunu announce that DN-2000 will be release after February 2014 base on this announcement using Google translate and someone from China has a review on it already. The review includes lots of pictures too.
 
DN-2000 Announcement
DN-2000 Prototype Review


----------



## magi44ken

iemagnet01 said:


> I ended up getting the Chinese cheapos and the DUNU. My hope , and this is a legitimate hope, is that the DUNU will end my search for awhile, and in doing so end the hurt on my wallet. I'd like the B3 to be good enough to end my search for a great dynamic ( the Piston are my go to dynamic IEM, but they just don't drive well on my X3, and I would like to single out the use of my X3 as my sole DAP) for awhile, for the same reason. I might come out of retirement for the Fostex if they build up enough warranted hype? Otherwise..DUNU forever?!


 

 Are you sure about that? I just post about the DN-2000 which is releasing in February. I hope it come with detachable cable so that I change the cable with a mic.


----------



## mochill

Pistons are fried


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Got my H3s tonight. They sound so lush and full from the get go..Will have more on them once I get some burn in happening.
> 
> And yes these are tuned similar to my SRH1540s..Exactly what I was looking for!!


 
 congratulations  you got what you wanted!  looking forward DS to your review....
 since Geek Plus delayed, i went ahead and got the Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 dad  delivered today.  out of the box
 sounds muddy and constrained, like music is squeezing through it. they recommend at least 20 hrs of burn in, but
 I'm sure more than that would be more better.  my ol version 1.0 has thousands of yours on it and it just flows music
 like water downhill.  can't wait to hear it sing with the new circuit and power improvements!


----------



## d marc0

dsnuts said:


> Got my H3s tonight. They sound so lush and full from the get go..Will have more on them once I get some burn in happening.
> 
> And yes these are tuned similar to my SRH1540s..Exactly what I was looking for!!




Congratulations Ds! Can't wait for your impression...


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> congratulations  you got what you wanted!  looking forward DS to your review....
> since Geek Plus delayed, i went ahead and got the Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 dad  delivered today.  out of the box
> sounds muddy and constrained, like music is squeezing through it. they recommend at least 20 hrs of burn in, but
> I'm sure more than that would be more better.  my ol version 1.0 has thousands of yours on it and it just flows music
> like water downhill.  can't wait to hear it sing with the new circuit and power improvements!


 

 I am a fan of this man.. If you guys don't know Dr blue he is truly a one of a kind enthusiast that have supported most of not all of the great discoveries of this thread..He has become a good friend of mine and this man has more knowledge than you guys would know about many if not all things regarding our hobby. I appreciate your wisdom and enthusiasm always. Will report soon on the H3s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Thanks d marc0..Good job on your thread by the way.. I feel like I am surrounded by like minded individuals all seeking that sound perfection..These are great times to be in this hobby..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Approaching 1,000 posts with my DUNU DN-1000 approaching my mailbox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations, meng! You're so close!
  
 But anyway, I'm going to quote Peter123's quick camparison between the three earphones that I've wanted over the past year. Being the GN that I am, I'm going to correct it a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nobody will suspect a thing, really, so don't mind me.


> So, someone asked for a comparison between the Gratitudes, Havi B3 and the Piston 2.0.
> I don't have a lot of time now so it'll have to be the short short version:
> 
> The Gratitudes and the Pistons have a similar general sound signature with a nice deep bass and very nice air to their sound. They also have a very nice attack and the sound is lively and in your face. There should be no surprise to anyone here that I really love the Gratitudes and regard them very highly. I think they're a great fun to listen to. As already mentioned the Pistons offer much of the same. The biggest difference between the two would be that the Pistons have more bass quantity. It's not the ususal midbass hump but more of the subbass that makes the Gratitudes so great. The Pistons also seem to be slightly airier overall compared to the Gratitudes. Vocals are also a bit more forward on the Pistons. The Gratitudes were said to bring a "live sound" when they were released and the Pistons does this even more. The bass of the Piston may be a little too much on some tracks but other than that they are truly great.  I would have a really hard time picking a winner between these two.
> ...


 
 Well, I have to say, I like the comparison so far. Now I'm waiting on some pictures and the full, comprehensive review.
 Hey IEMagnet, when are you going to make a comparison between the DN1k and the Pistons?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

esteebin said:


> Do not throw away that hard paper package because on it are instructions for wrapping it on the holder and the L/R orientation saying that the ridged one is the right. I was scratching my head when I got it because the two sides were *almost* identical until I reviewed the package.
> 
> There are other things written but I do not know how to read Chinese.


 
 I guess that's exactly what I said (IIRC I mentioned it in my review): Read the box, assuming you didn't throw it away. If you have the time, snap a photo of it, just in case. I still have the box with me, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So yeah, let me say this again: Read. The. *******ed. BOX. You won't regret it.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Nice write up vlenbo!


 
 Thanks eric! Continue enjoying those h-3s, I hope sony doesn't discontinue these like they supposedly did with the ex1000s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





dsnuts said:


> Got my H3s tonight. They sound so lush and full from the get go..Will have more on them once I get some burn in happening.
> 
> And yes these are tuned similar to my SRH1540s..Exactly what I was looking for!!


 
 hoho, wait until it burns in, it'll sound pretty vivacious. Not as lively as say...the im-02s, or doppios, but it is there, and damn, it puts a wide smile to my face.
  
 The soundstage on these things is astounding, better than the xba-40 from memory  to be honest! Already better than all of my iems, especially the im-02s, which does a good job in providing a decently wide soundstage and positioning.
  
 How's them highs and lows going for you, DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: If you want it to sound more lush, even just a tiny bit, as well as tighter bass, go get those UE tips, you'll want to hear it!


----------



## waynes world

Latest John 00 Fleming global trance grooves. Awesome stuff (all of his stuff is). Throw on your favourite trance iems and drift away....
  
https://soundcloud.com/john00fleming/john-00-fleming-global-26


----------



## esteebin

thatbeatsguy said:


> I guess that's exactly what I said (IIRC I mentioned it in my review): Read the box, assuming you didn't throw it away. If you have the time, snap a photo of it, just in case. I still have the box with me, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes sir it was in your review
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . You also mentioned that the volume buttons are android only, which I read AFTER posting here that it didn't work on apple, making me look like a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vlenbo

esteebin said:


> Yes sir it was in your review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 First time I've seen an iem working on an android and not on an apple. 
  
 The kefs looked as though it could work for both, even though I did know it was for apple only. Dang it all!
  
 I want some volume control on mine! Though I don't care to be honest, I like handling my phone to lower the volume or to switch songs.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, like the Pistons, quite a bit, actually, but ain't trading anyone my W4's for a pair...
H3 sounds interesting, should get my 1540's in the next day or so, does one need an iem that reminds/has similar sound sig of the over ear? (Need is a very fluid concept around here, though...)


----------



## doctorjazz

(just caught up with the last day's posts, gotta go sleep, exhausting)


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> OK, like the Pistons, quite a bit, actually, but ain't trading anyone my W4's for a pair...
> H3 sounds interesting, should get my 1540's in the next day or so, does one need an iem that reminds/has similar sound sig of the over ear? (Need is a very fluid concept around here, though...)


 
 All depends, is it worth forking another 300+ for that? I would say that you should wait until it hits $200 or less.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Congratulations, meng! You're so close!
> 
> But anyway, I'm going to quote Peter123's quick camparison between the three earphones that I've wanted over the past year. Being the GN that I am, I'm going to correct it a bit.
> 
> ...


 
 As soon as the DN-1000 get their slow ass to my doorstep from China. It's taken longer to get my DUNU than to get my Piston. Tracking has them docked in San Francisco, so I suspect they should be here by Friday at the earliest? Then it's gettin' down to business comparing time.


----------



## doctorjazz

Last for the night, KEF has quality problems, my left channel is out. If I ever get a few minutes, have to find receipt and fight with them about it (other posters have mentioned that they are not gracious about defective headphones, tried to stonewall some).


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Last for the night, KEF has quality problems, my left channel is out. If I ever get a few minutes, have to find receipt and fight with them about it (other posters have mentioned that they are not gracious about defective headphones, tried to stonewall some).


 
 +1


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, like the Pistons, quite a bit, actually, but ain't trading anyone my W4's for a pair...
> ...




How much it's worth is a subjective thing, definitely get to diminishing returns as $ go up, but, hey, a $50 steak isn't 2.5 times better or more filling than a $20 one, but, if you've had one from a good place (in the NY area, Peter Lugers is a great place to do this), the experience is heavenly! That top tier that costs a ton does have rewards that, while not proportional in dollars spent, can change the subjective experience/enjoyment considerably.

(and, being Head-Fi Bargain hunter, managed to find W4, and W3, for about $125 each...W4 is for sale places in the $250 range off and on...)


----------



## doctorjazz

(really do have to get to bed, set up burn in on my replacement Gratitudes, since my daughter claimed the other ones...)


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm about ready to do a throwdown between the Piston and thr NuForce 770X. One with a Beryllium alloy dynamic driver for $20.00, and one with a wideband dynamic driver for $25.00. 
  
 Sources are an unamped Sony NWZ 475, an unamped Rockbox'd Sansa Fuze, an unamped ipod Touch 4 with EQ 10, and the FiiO X3. 
  
 Files will be 320 mp3's, since only two out of the four sources can play FLAC. 
  
 music will be a shuffled selection of classic rock, pop music, metal, and the debut SKREW! album. 
  
 Comparisons and results coming within the next hour or so...


----------



## kahaluu

Looking forward to the comparisons.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm about ready to do a throwdown between the Piston and thr NuForce 770X. One with a Beryllium alloy dynamic driver for $20.00, and one with a wideband dynamic driver for $25.00.
> 
> Sources are an unamped Sony NWZ 475, an unamped Rockbox'd Sansa Fuze, an unamped ipod Touch 4 with EQ 10, and the FiiO X3.
> 
> ...


 
 For the iPod, you could just download xrecode 2 (which is freeware) and convert them to ALAC or something.


----------



## vwinter

thatbeatsguy said:


> For the iPod, you could just download xrecode 2 (which is freeware) and convert them to ALAC or something.




There's a bunch of different apps that'll play FLAC for like under $3 on iOS.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vwinter said:


> There's a bunch of different apps that'll play FLAC for under $3 on iOS.


 
 Oh yeah, but I don't have the money for that. Also, my iPod Touch 4 is getting really slow and is pretty much obsolete. I might want to get a new DAP by next year...maybe a new Touch 4 again since it's now less than $200 (about $160 to be more exact) with 16GB.


----------



## Vain III

I think I might be ready to ride the hype train. I'm not expecting Piston's to come anywhere near my BB IM70's, but they probably have better fit and that non-annoying memory wire. After this I think I'm be done purchasing stuff until around my B-Day. I'll most-likely buy them when I get paid, but we'll see if I change my mind.


----------



## Vain III

thatbeatsguy said:


> vwinter said:
> 
> 
> > There's a bunch of different apps that'll play FLAC for under $3 on iOS.
> ...




If you get one next year you'll probably be better off getting the 5th generation; which should be down in pricing by then.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Or you can wait for the Fiio X1....... unless you need something with lots fancy features like fruit products.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/691332/fiio-x1-the-most-portable-and-affordable-high-resolution-dap-from-fiio
  
 This one seems less funky than the X5s so i will most likely get one.
  
 And the ~ $100 price tag is right.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Or you can wait for the Fiio X1....... unless you need something with lots fancy features like fruit products.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/691332/fiio-x1-the-most-portable-and-affordable-high-resolution-dap-from-fiio
> 
> ...


 
 OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like an iPod Mini!
      Always wanted an iPod Classic, but deemed it too expensive despite the massive hard drive (probably larger than my dad's digital music collection, which is about 120GB) and the really fluctuating price ($100-$200+ depending on the generation). Plus, I like the simple look and using iTunes.
      I wonder if FiiO's DAPs have an iTunes like method of syncing music (kinda like Samsung Kies). I've always wanted to just sync it that way and update my playlists as my collection grows without having to copy-paste. That, and I loathe employing M3Us as I just can't seem to get the hang of it.
  
 And I agree, the X5 does look kinda weird, even though I wanted it a little. I didn't really like the look of the X3 either. That, and it's *quite* thick.


----------



## cowculator

Wish it came with a clip. Still nothing like a sansa clip for the gym. All those armbands or putting it in the pocket just gets in the way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

My iPod Touch 4 was a Christmas present from my fiance, so I have to "like it" so i can keep getting "happy time". lol I'm not a fan of apple products, but it works when i need it.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hmmm i actually prefer the drop and drag method cuz the music files would not have to be doubled and synced again in itunes. If you have a CRAZY huge music library it can be a pain in the arse to sync.
  
 Just hope the X1 will have world class sound without the world class price tag like the new $2K plus A&K 240s. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/697166/the-astell-kern-ak240
  
 But if you gots cabbage to burn, i can see why spendy DAPs like this is alluring.
  
 Personally the upcoming design of the Fiio X7s seems much more ideal than the new A&K tbh from what lil' we can see of it.....
  
... no doubt the X7 looks most refined outta' the lot.  Bigger touch screen with android???
  
 X1s more compact/ simple form factor still seems to be the most ideal.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm i actually prefer the drop and drag method cuz the music files would not have to be doubled and synced again in itunes. If you have a CRAZY huge music library it can be a pain in the arse to sync.
> 
> *Just hope the X1 will have world class sound without the world class price tag like the new $2K plus A&K 240s. LMAO
> 
> ...


 
 Hoo, dayum, that looks nice. It's like a smartphone without the phone. It's just smart. Reminds me of my iPod Touch, heh.
  
 And just who the hell would want to buy the A&K M240 anyway?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I just bought my X3, and now after seeing the sexy looking X1 and especially that sleek and modern X7, my X3 looks like the ugly girlfriend you don't want your friends to meet. *sigh* thanks walcer. Now I've got to save the cheese to get this X7, or just pony up for the $100 X1?


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hoo, dayum, that looks nice. It's like a smartphone without the phone. It's just smart. Reminds me of my iPod Touch, heh.
> 
> And just who the hell would want to buy the A&K M240 anyway?


 

 LoL, you will be surprised. There are A LOT of gearphiles that hops on the newest/ most hot gears regardless of the crazy prices.
  
 But if you have cabbages to burn and is within your means i don't see the harm in it, but still it's LITERALLY like enabling these name brands to milk you like a sucka', but some pay that much for cables, etc etc so...... haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like i be saying cable guys you just can't trust them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> I just bought my X3, and now after seeing the sexy looking X1 and especially that sleek and modern X7, my X3 looks like the ugly girlfriend you don't want your friends to meet. *sigh* thanks walcer. Now I've got to save the cheese to get this X7, or just pony up for the $100 X1?


 
 ^ ikr, gotta' catch them all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As long as the X3 sounds sweet to you why worry about all the new toys coming down the pipeline meng cuz there's ALWAYS gonna' be newer/ better/ cheaper??? stuff in the near future. Just enjoy what you got for now, no need to stress it. Glad i skipped the X3, DX50 and probably the X5 as well cuz there are just lil' things that don't seem right/ unfinished on them for some reason.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> Americans drive on the right side of the road, and Europeans and others the left side.


 
  
 No one in continental Europe drives on the left, it's just Britain and its former colonies (mostly Pacific and Asian).


----------



## IEMagnet01

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm about ready to do a throwdown between the Piston and thr NuForce 770X. One with a Beryllium alloy dynamic driver for $20.00, and one with a wideband dynamic driver for $25.00.
> 
> Sources are an unamped Sony NWZ 475, an unamped Rockbox'd Sansa Fuze, an unamped ipod Touch 4 with EQ 10, and the FiiO X3.
> 
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> LoL, you will be surprised. There are A LOT of gearphiles that hops on the newest/ most hot gears regardless of the crazy prices.
> 
> But if you have cabbages to burn and is within your means i don't see the harm in it, but still it's LITERALLY like enabling these name brands to milk you like a sucka', but some pay that much for cables, etc etc so...... haha
> 
> ...


 
 +1
  
      I don't know why some people here get so obsessed with the very cables; it's as if they actually *want* to spend more on audio that they just buy whatever they want because they're so filthy rich. And there are others who just get so paranoid that they could actually notice the difference between one silver cable and another silver cable. Of course, I actually think that the upgrade from OFC to silver cable might make sense for someone at Summit-Fi looking to finish up their collection and take a step into endgame; but from silver-to-silver...that just doesn't make any sense anymore.
  
 /rant


----------



## nehcrow

iemagnet01 said:


>


 
 What!? lol
 Why are you quoting yourself - thought you were going to give impressions


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> What!? lol
> Why are you quoting yourself - thought you were going to give impressions


 
 My thoughts EXACTLY. Who the hell quotes themselves sheeeesh!!! LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 C'mon meng basic forum posting etiquette cuz those triple back to back to back............ posts. Nuff said.
  
.... not tellin' ya' how to post and we all do it from tyme to tyme but.... don't go full_retard with it meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Learn to use the edit fool!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

nehcrow said:


> What!? lol
> Why are you quoting yourself - thought you were going to give impressions


 
 that was my bad. Didn't mean it, but wasn't gonna mess with it after it happened.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So relax, before I decide to flood this forum with 100 consecutive posts quoting the majesty of the Brainwavz Delta.


----------



## peter123

Double post, typical given the last posts


----------



## peter123

I've been listening to the Piston 2.0 from my HTC One for the last hour or so. I have to agree with IEMagnet here: they do actually sound better from the phone then they do properly amped. Both highs and lows are more to my liking with the less powerfull amp on the One.
  
 Xiaomi have obviously tuned these to have the most balanced sound with a phone (or other mobile device) while giving them a lot of extra power makes both the highs and lows come out a little bit too much.
  
 Given that they're developed for phone use this actually makes sense. It's actually more confusing that the MH1C need more power than a normal phone can deliver to sound their best....
  
 I'll definitely be using these as my day to day IEM's with my phone.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> that was my bad. Didn't mean it, but wasn't gonna mess with it after it happened.


 
 Nah, you're just trying to reach the 1,000 mark faster


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> I've been listening to the Piston 2.0 from my HTC One for the last hour or so. I have to agree with IEMagnet here: they do actually sound better from the phone then they do properly amped. Both highs and lows are more to my liking with the less powerfull amp on the One.
> 
> Xiaomi have obviously tuned these to have the most balanced sound with a phone (or other mobile device) while giving them a lot of extra power makes both the highs and lows come out a little bit too much.
> 
> ...


 
 LOL mayyyyyyybe??? and exactly...the bass and treble lose the smoothness with an amp. It sounds a bit harsher than unamped.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> LOL mayyyyyyybe??? and exactly...*the bass and treble lose the smoothness with an amp*. It sounds a bit harsher than unamped.


 
 Why are our thoughts on the Pistons unanimous? I've yet to find out.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Why are our thoughts on the Pistons unanimous? I've yet to find out.


 
 Because we're the smarty pants who took the chance and dove in and found a true gem! That and these Pistons sure act pretty consistently??


----------



## IEMagnet01

Xiaomi Piston 2.0 v.s. NuForce 770X throwdown!! The battle of the $20.00 dynamic driver IEMs.
  

  

  
 To be honest, going into this I was expecting a trounce. I've hardly heard anything from the NuForce company, and my *Xiaomi Piston* pretty much mopped the floor up with my *Sennheiser CX150*,  *VSonic GR99LE*, *Samsung HS-330*, *Philips SHE3580*, and *Altec Lansing MZX606* (a single BA driver). They also stood toe to toe sonically with my Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, only barely losing out to them head to head. So I didn't have much hope for the *Nuforce NE-770X*. Well I was quite surprised when the 770X not only put up quite the fight, but exceeded the Piston in a few areas as well. The Xiaomi Piston 2.0 Gold retails on average from $20-25. The 770X retails from $16-25. So each are similarly priced. 
  
 Xiaomi Piston 2.0 : Beryllium Alloy Dynamic Driver
 NuForce NE-770X : Wideband Dynamic Driver
  
 I used four DAPS. All files were 320 mp3s. All unamped. Sony NWZ 475, Sansa Fuze, Fiio X3, and iPod Touch 4. 
  
_*The complete throwdown playlist as follows*_ : 

 Ambrosia - You're The Only Woman
 America - Tin Man
 Bob Marley - Stir It Up
 Bob Seger - Hollywood Nights
 Rush - Fly by Night
 Rod Stewart - You're In My Heart
 Santana - Winning
 Wings - Silly Love Songs
 The Who - Eminence Front
 Toto - Rosanna
 ATF - Der Kommisar
 George Benson - Give Me The Night
 Eminem - Monster
 Dark Lotus - And We Danced
 Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl
 John Mayer - Gravity
 Amorphis - Against Widows
 COC - Clean My Wounds
 Metallica - Fade To Black
 Slayer - Antichrist
 Powermad - Terminator
 Skream! - Midnight Request Line
 Korn and Skrillex - Get Up!
 John O'Callaghan - Cruise Speed
 Cosmic Pulse - I Miss You
  
*Both tips were identical Sony hybrid large. *
  
 Fit and comfort was ideal for both. Since both housings are pretty much the same size and bullet shape, they fit in my ears very nicely and tight, and comfort was great for this long listening throwdown. 
  
 i went down this list on each DAP, with A/B'ing for the first 12 songs, then strictly the Piston for the last 13, then the 770X following concurrently. 
  
*SOUND CATEGORIES* :
  
*Bass Depth* : NuForce 770X - The 770X dug deeper into sub bass. There was good rumble when needed, and great for trance and D&B music especially.
*Bass Articulation* : Xiaomi Piston 2.0 ...but just barely. The Piston didn't dig as deep, but the bass was presented with clarity and an ability to allow me to hear chords and notes being played on the bass clearly. This was ever present while listening to The Who's Eminence Front and Bob Marley's Stir It Up. While the 770X made you feel the bass, the Piston helped you hear the bass in a mature way. 
*Bass Punch* : 770X. Again by a hair. The 770X proved just a bit more punchy. You feel that bass slap. The reflex. That snap. The bass is well rounded and present. That thump thump thump is quick and resolving, while never creeping into distortion. The Piston, though providing punchy bass, lagged behind only slightly with speed and did at times distort a bit when the bass was turned up in EQ. 
  
 Winner : NuForce NE-770X wins the battle of the lows, but not by much. Still, the wideband driver outpaces the beryllium driver at the low end. 
  
*Mid Presence* :  770X. The mids have more lushness, and vocals have just a bit less sibilance. Male vocals and female vocals can sometimes have a bit of a harder edge with the Piston. The 770X has a lusher mid presentation, giving a smoother vocal delivery.
*Mid Clarity* : Piston by a mile. The mids are very clear. They synergize well with the clear highs to present details in spades, with a forwardness that can produce some sibilance on some vocal tracks, but still the clarity on these budget babies is impressive. 
*Mid Bite* : Piston. The Piston is more forward, and has the timbre and attack that gives guitars and strings bite when needed, and presence when called for. Guitar solos and metal guitars sound strong, articulate, and edgy. 
  
 Winner : Xiaomi Piston 2.0 has the better mids. It's not a slam dunk, but metal sounds more natural and aggressive with the Piston, whereas hip hop and pop was a bit better presented with the 770X
  
*Highs Presence* : Piston. The highs on the 770X are an odd bird. They have the timbre of a BA driver. I'm not sure if this is a result of having a wideband driver? The highs, though present and in no way laid back, have a plasticky presence, as if you were listening to the UE TF10, TDK BA-200, or Altec Lansing MZX606. The Piston has a more natural timbre, sustain, and decay. Roll off is quicker with the 770X, so the highs are a big win for the Piston. 
*Timbre and Clarity* : Piston. The natural timbre and clarity of the Piston allows you to hear clicks, tings, cymbals, timpani, bells, and percussion with gorgeous detail. This is especially evident on Santana's Winning and America's Tin Man. Both songs feature lots of going ons in the treble area, with percussion and guitar strings, congas, and cymbal strikes. You miss nothing with the Piston. Fast and resolving. 
*Decay and Resolution* : No surprise here. The Piston. Cymbal strikes decay slowly, and sustain is delicious. It's a pleasure listening to songs withj intricate percussion with the Piston. Now the 770X, on pop, hip hop, trance, and dub step, has a treble presence that makes these genres of music more engaging. Though the highs can sound plasticky, they are by no means slouchy. Tom strikes and percussion hits can still be resounding and fun. 
  
 Winner : Xiaomi Piston 2.0. The highs are just more natural, with timbre and decay more articulate, mature, and forward. 
  
*Soundstage*: NuForce 770X. This surprised me, but the slightly larger driver in the 770X presented a wider soundstage with more depth. Instrument separation was better in the Piston, due to it's greater clarity, but the 770X was no slouch, and spacing of instruments was wider and deeper in the 770X. 
  
*Imaging*: 770X. Once again, and this was evident on tracks by Ambrosia, John Mayer, Metallica, Rush, and COC, that the positioning of instruments and vocals was better with the 770X. While the Piston suffered from a bit more claustrophobic imaging, the 770X presented left and right voices, center voices, left and right instrumentation, and center percussion with more poise and accuracy.
  
*Instrument Separation* : Piston wins by a sneak. With more forward and natural treble, and overall clarity, the Piston is able to present detail retrieval and instrument separation much easier. You hear the small details come out, and i actually heard things in songs like Der Kommisar, Give Me The Night, Eminence Front, and Silly Love Song that I had never heard before, and this includes using the UE TF10, AT CK 10, and FA DBA02. It's those "whoa? what was that? wow I never heard it that way" moments that makes this $20 IEM so POTENT and ENGAGING!! A $20.00 IEM shouldn't be this good, and present musical detail this way. It does. 
  
*Fun Factor* : Xiaomi Piston. The reason? What i explained earier. The discoveries you make, and the clarity in the presentation make the Piston a fun and engaging IEM, though kudos to the NuForce NE-770X for being another budget heavyweight, with many strong suits, and though the Xiaomi Piston wins by maybe a meter in this throwdown as the better all-arounder, the 770X is probably the better IEM for listening to trance, hip hop, or dub step? The bass and treble energy are just stronger and more synergistic for this type of music, with less penchant for distortion at higher volumes, but as the King of this throwdown and the IEM with the best value at $20.00..make mine the Xiaomi Piston. Ok, I'm going to bed listening to some classic rock and the Pistons. 
  
 Night. 
  
 IEM.


----------



## 1ofamillion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





iemagnet01 said:


> Xiaomi Piston 2.0 v.s. NuForce 770X throwdown!! The battle of the $20.00 dynamic driver IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
  
 Awesome comparison! I've never heard about the NuForce NE-770X to be honest, but my Pistons are more than enough to satisfy my low budget needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The NuForce NE-770X seem like a great IEm as well though!


----------



## BenF

peter123 said:


> I've been listening to the Piston 2.0 from my HTC One for the last hour or so. I have to agree with IEMagnet here: they do actually sound better from the phone then they do properly amped. Both highs and lows are more to my liking with the less powerfull amp on the One.
> ....


 
 May be it's because the amp on the phone rolls off the lows and the highs, making it less V-shaped?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

benf said:


> May be it's because the amp on the phone rolls off the lows and the highs, making it less V-shaped?


 
 I don't really think that's the case. The PC delivers enough power to drive my cans, and it improves their soundstage, but that's about it. There doesn't seem to be any roll-off as far as I can tell, and there doesn't seem to be any boost from the PC other than the soundstage, either. I'll put the Pistons through another test run between my sources and report back.


----------



## peter123

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Xiaomi Piston 2.0 v.s. NuForce 770X throwdown!! The battle of the $20.00 dynamic driver IEMs.
  

  

  
 To be honest, going into this I was expecting a trounce. I've hardly heard anything from the NuForce company, and my *Xiaomi Piston* pretty much mopped the floor up with my *Sennheiser CX150*,  *VSonic GR99LE*, *Samsung HS-330*, *Philips SHE3580*, and *Altec Lansing MZX606* (a single BA driver). They also stood toe to toe sonically with my Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, only barely losing out to them head to head. So I didn't have much hope for the *Nuforce NE-770X*. Well I was quite surprised when the 770X not only put up quite the fight, but exceeded the Piston in a few areas as well. The Xiaomi Piston 2.0 Gold retails on average from $20-25. The 770X retails from $16-25. So each are similarly priced. 
  
 Xiaomi Piston 2.0 : Beryllium Alloy Dynamic Driver
 NuForce NE-770X : Wideband Dynamic Driver
  
 I used four DAPS. All files were 320 mp3s. All unamped. Sony NWZ 475, Sansa Fuze, Fiio X3, and iPod Touch 4. 
  
_*The complete throwdown playlist as follows*_ : 

 Ambrosia - You're The Only Woman
 America - Tin Man
 Bob Marley - Stir It Up
 Bob Seger - Hollywood Nights
 Rush - Fly by Night
 Rod Stewart - You're In My Heart
 Santana - Winning
 Wings - Silly Love Songs
 The Who - Eminence Front
 Toto - Rosanna
 ATF - Der Kommisar
 George Benson - Give Me The Night
 Eminem - Monster
 Dark Lotus - And We Danced
 Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl
 John Mayer - Gravity
 Amorphis - Against Widows
 COC - Clean My Wounds
 Metallica - Fade To Black
 Slayer - Antichrist
 Powermad - Terminator
 Skream! - Midnight Request Line
 Korn and Skrillex - Get Up!
 John O'Callaghan - Cruise Speed
 Cosmic Pulse - I Miss You
  
*Both tips were identical Sony hybrid large. *
  
 Fit and comfort was ideal for both. Since both housings are pretty much the same size and bullet shape, they fit in my ears very nicely and tight, and comfort was great for this long listening throwdown. 
  
 i went down this list on each DAP, with A/B'ing for the first 12 songs, then strictly the Piston for the last 13, then the 770X following concurrently. 
  
*SOUND CATEGORIES* :
  
*Bass Depth* : NuForce 770X - The 770X dug deeper into sub bass. There was good rumble when needed, and great for trance and D&B music especially.
*Bass Articulation* : Xiaomi Piston 2.0 ...but just barely. The Piston didn't dig as deep, but the bass was presented with clarity and an ability to allow me to hear chords and notes being played on the bass clearly. This was ever present while listening to The Who's Eminence Front and Bob Marley's Stir It Up. While the 770X made you feel the bass, the Piston helped you hear the bass in a mature way. 
*Bass Punch* : 770X. Again by a hair. The 770X proved just a bit more punchy. You feel that bass slap. The reflex. That snap. The bass is well rounded and present. That thump thump thump is quick and resolving, while never creeping into distortion. The Piston, though providing punchy bass, lagged behind only slightly with speed and did at times distort a bit when the bass was turned up in EQ. 
  
 Winner : NuForce NE-770X wins the battle of the lows, but not by much. Still, the wideband driver outpaces the beryllium driver at the low end. 
  
*Mid Presence* :  770X. The mids have more lushness, and vocals have just a bit less sibilance. Male vocals and female vocals can sometimes have a bit of a harder edge with the Piston. The 770X has a lusher mid presentation, giving a smoother vocal delivery.
*Mid Clarity* : Piston by a mile. The mids are very clear. They synergize well with the clear highs to present details in spades, with a forwardness that can produce some sibilance on some vocal tracks, but still the clarity on these budget babies is impressive. 
*Mid Bite* : Piston. The Piston is more forward, and has the timbre and attack that gives guitars and strings bite when needed, and presence when called for. Guitar solos and metal guitars sound strong, articulate, and edgy. 
  
 Winner : Xiaomi Piston 2.0 has the better mids. It's not a slam dunk, but metal sounds more natural and aggressive with the Piston, whereas hip hop and pop was a bit better presented with the 770X
  
*Highs Presence* : Piston. The highs on the 770X are an odd bird. They have the timbre of a BA driver. I'm not sure if this is a result of having a wideband driver? The highs, though present and in no way laid back, have a plasticky presence, as if you were listening to the UE TF10, TDK BA-200, or Altec Lansing MZX606. The Piston has a more natural timbre, sustain, and decay. Roll off is quicker with the 770X, so the highs are a big win for the Piston. 
*Timbre and Clarity* : Piston. The natural timbre and clarity of the Piston allows you to hear clicks, tings, cymbals, timpani, bells, and percussion with gorgeous detail. This is especially evident on Santana's Winning and America's Tin Man. Both songs feature lots of going ons in the treble area, with percussion and guitar strings, congas, and cymbal strikes. You miss nothing with the Piston. Fast and resolving. 
*Decay and Resolution* : No surprise here. The Piston. Cymbal strikes decay slowly, and sustain is delicious. It's a pleasure listening to songs withj intricate percussion with the Piston. Now the 770X, on pop, hip hop, trance, and dub step, has a treble presence that makes these genres of music more engaging. Though the highs can sound plasticky, they are by no means slouchy. Tom strikes and percussion hits can still be resounding and fun. 
  
 Winner : Xiaomi Piston 2.0. The highs are just more natural, with timbre and decay more articulate, mature, and forward. 
  
*Soundstage*: NuForce 770X. This surprised me, but the slightly larger driver in the 770X presented a wider soundstage with more depth. Instrument separation was better in the Piston, due to it's greater clarity, but the 770X was no slouch, and spacing of instruments was wider and deeper in the 770X. 
  
*Imaging*: 770X. Once again, and this was evident on tracks by Ambrosia, John Mayer, Metallica, Rush, and COC, that the positioning of instruments and vocals was better with the 770X. While the Piston suffered from a bit more claustrophobic imaging, the 770X presented left and right voices, center voices, left and right instrumentation, and center percussion with more poise and accuracy.
  
*Instrument Separation* : Piston wins by a sneak. With more forward and natural treble, and overall clarity, the Piston is able to present detail retrieval and instrument separation much easier. You hear the small details come out, and i actually heard things in songs like Der Kommisar, Give Me The Night, Eminence Front, and Silly Love Song that I had never heard before, and this includes using the UE TF10, AT CK 10, and FA DBA02. It's those "whoa? what was that? wow I never heard it that way" moments that makes this $20 IEM so POTENT and ENGAGING!! A $20.00 IEM shouldn't be this good, and present musical detail this way. It does. 
  
*Fun Factor* : Xiaomi Piston. The reason? What i explained earier. The discoveries you make, and the clarity in the presentation make the Piston a fun and engaging IEM, though kudos to the NuForce NE-770X for being another budget heavyweight, with many strong suits, and though the Xiaomi Piston wins by maybe a meter in this throwdown as the better all-arounder, the 770X is probably the better IEM for listening to trance, hip hop, or dub step? The bass and treble energy are just stronger and more synergistic for this type of music, with less penchant for distortion at higher volumes, but as the King of this throwdown and the IEM with the best value at $20.00..make mine the Xiaomi Piston. Ok, I'm going to bed listening to some classic rock and the Pistons. 
  
 Night. 
  
 IEM.


 Very nice write up!
  
 Seems as these two will be hard to beat in the budget segment at the moment. Now just to fin out how to get the 770X in Norway.................


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha, 在我看来，你说小米活塞赢了。(It looks like you say that the Pistons win.) LMAO never thought of that, meng.
  
 But anyway...
  
      Okay, so reporting back, here are my notes during testing. Listening to "Give Life Back to Music," I noticed that the soundstage felt more congested than normal on the PC (using HDMI-Out since my soundcard sounds pretty similar, but a lot quieter), which probably resulted in the sound feeling like it's all over the place. There seems to be some sort of reverberation I'm hearing (like it's in a concert hall or something), but there isn't any EQ on anything (this I noticed in both Line-out and HDMI-out). It might be because of this reverb that the whole soundstage feels congested instead of feeling airier and more spacious like on my cans. I also felt that some of the little details (like a guitar riff that doesn't take prominence until near the song's end) didn't sound as prominent as they do on the iPod. It's as if the center was pushed out and the left and right were placed closer together, which might be a better explanation of the soundstage.
  
      Listening to "Touch," which has so many instruments that detail is crucial, I noticed that Paul was pushed a little further away from me, though the volume of the rest was like the iPod. When all the instruments came out, the soundstage difference was the same: pushed out center, slightly closer left and right. Because of that, I didn't get to hear some of the details as prominently as they would on the iPod.
  
      As for sound signature, I actually noticed *less *boomy bass, and crisper, sharper treble. I don't know why, though -- it's merely my perception, so say what you will. I guess that's pretty much my findings after a quick test run.


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> May be it's because the amp on the phone rolls off the lows and the highs, making it less V-shaped?


 
 It might be but I honestly don't think so since I've never noticed it with any other cans/IEM's. As long as the One has enough power it actually sounds quite nice.   Could just be different soundsignature on the sources though. I'll try with som more different sources when I get back home. It's aslo pretty normal that more power gives more powerfull bass but with the Piston's it's enough with the bass I get from the One.


----------



## Pastapipo

iemagnet01 said:


> Hahaha thanked you for your trust? That's like a cheater thanking you for your trust in fidelity before you start dating. That's a red flag right there. I don't know how many times I've posted the link to the seller I used as well as others here, who got authentic Piston 2.0 and quick shipping. It's been a lot.


 

  
 I'm just too naive. "Hey, the new pistons are only 18 dollar here on ebay, says its legit, lets order them"
 Received an email a minute ago, the seller send them, I'm curious to what I shall receive.
 If they are fake, I hope the price doesn't rise like the MH1c, so I can buy a legit pair from ibuygou.


----------



## cowculator

The fakes seems to beset only the silver models are far as reports go. I may be wrong though. The Chinese are super efficient pirates.


----------



## peter123

cowculator said:


> The fakes seems to beset only the silver models are far as reports go. I may be wrong though. The Chinese are super efficient pirates.


 
 That's my impression as well. Also the price is not "to good to be true", I mean it's just $1 less then Ibuygou. No way of knowing before he gets them though.
  
 Tha being said I would not risk it for $1.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

cowculator said:


> The fakes seem to beset only the silver models are far as reports go. I may be wrong though. The Chinese are super efficient pirates.


 
 No, actually there are fakes of the gold versions *already*, given the fact that they haven't been out for very long. I recall someone post here asking if they're real or not, and I pointed out that they were fake because of the lack of a ridge or 'bump' on the right earpiece (only L and R marks).


----------



## Pastapipo

Ok, I'll shut up about this, but one more comment:
  
 I contacted the seller and asked if these were 100% original as he advertised. got this response:
 Quote:


> I can't really saperate them since xiaomi is Chinese brand ,if u really mind please order from official store , thanks.
> 
> - twench188


 
  
 So, these being probably fake, I ordered another set from Ibuygou. 
 They are about to arrive in a months time, and I'll compare the two to see if its really fake.
 Thanks for the help so far


----------



## cowculator

You would be doing a great public service comparing the two and possibly writing about the differences here. Good on ya.


----------



## ericp10

So my Doppios made it aboard its flight. I can't wait.


----------



## ericp10

I can't wait to put the Doppios in my ears!


----------



## ericp10

My Doppios are happy!


----------



## ericp10

My Doppios are happy because it has a window seat on the airplane!


----------



## ericp10

I'm happy that my Doppios are happy! I'm just saying.


----------



## mkz

bhazard said:


> The $10 ones are absolutely fakes. I got one and they are terrible.
> 
> Confirmed legit, cheapest, takes paypal:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


 

 Thanks. I hope free shipping should be fine.


----------



## pro1137

Ordered a Monster Gratitude last night. Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> So my Doppios made it aboard its flight. I can't wait.







ericp10 said:


> I can't wait to put the Doppios in my ears!







ericp10 said:


> My Doppios are happy!







ericp10 said:


> My Doppios are happy because it has a window seat on the airplane!







ericp10 said:


> I'm happy that my Doppios are happy! I'm just saying.




You noob. 

Sf will remind you to use forum post etiquette.


----------



## razorblader

ericp10 said:


> I'm happy that my Doppios are happy! I'm just saying.


 

 Which IEM's are you referring to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Have they been sent out yet? Are they waiting for you at the post office already?
  
 Looking forward to your impressions. Please let me know when you are burning them in so I can get ready for your impressions.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> You noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Doppios are shaking hands with customs, DannyBai. Customs wants to be friends. lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





razorblader said:


> Which IEM's are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Zero Audio dual-BA 700s Impressions forthcoming... Yes, they're at the post office now. I can't wait!


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome. Looking forward to your take Eric.


----------



## quartertone

I detect a satirical undertone...


----------



## razorblader

ericp10 said:


> The Doppios are shaking hands with customs, DannyBai. Customs wants to be friends. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

pastapipo said:


> Ok, I'll shut up about this, but one more comment:
> 
> I contacted the seller and asked if these were 100% original as he advertised. got this response:
> Quote:
> ...


 
      Hmm, I guess he can't "saperate" them because he doesn't know how to read Chinese. He can't know if hey're original or not because he probably couldn't read Chinese. The part where he talks about 'ordering from the official store' definitely gives away that he isn't sure about the Pistons that he's selling. Considering that you aren't in China, Xiaomi will have a hard time delivering your Pistons to you since they don't seem to have any international shipping as far as I can tell (correct me if I'm wrong). Since he's the seller, why don't you bug him a little and tell him to order the Pistons from the original store *for you*, since he obviously doesn't know whether or not his Pistons are fakes, and he's brash enough to actually tell you to order from the Xiaomi store, pretty much knowing that they couldn't ship to you. What nerve. 
  


dannybai said:


> You noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, yes, we must wait for the Masa' Troll. He will be able to give you a good lecturing on forum post etiquette. 
  
  
 Now, gotta sleep. I am totally beat. Now...g'night!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to your take Eric.


 
  
  
 DannyBai I can't wait. They may be sitting in a bin in the post office as I type this.


----------



## ericp10

Now I'm sad and lonely because my Doppios aren't with me yet!


----------



## ericp10

http://www.priceplunge.com/?ai=4609


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> Now I'm sad and lonely because my Doppios aren't with me yet!


 
 No need to wait for sf - use the edit button.


----------



## razorblader

ericp10 said:


> Now I'm sad and lonely because my Doppios aren't with me yet!


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JluohQmEnHY
  
 Come on buddy, there's an IEM at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> +1
> 
> I don't know why some people here get so obsessed with the very cables; it's as if they actually *want* to spend more on audio that they just buy whatever they want because they're so filthy rich. And there are others who just get so paranoid that they could actually notice the difference between one silver cable and another silver cable. Of course, I
> 
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai I can't wait. They may be sitting in a bin in the post office as I type this.


 
 congratulaltions!  eagerly awaiting your review...


----------



## Mackem

Shouldn't be too long for the Pistons now..
  
014-01-13 14:53, COLLECTED, *HEATHROW* WORLDWIDE DC. They're in the UK now! I am confident that they will be better than my Carbo Bassos by the sounds of what people have said so far.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Holy headfi, batman! Eric is close to 6000 posts!


 




  
 Do I get a space grey Ferrari with the words Head-fi painted on the sides?


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> congratulaltions!  eagerly awaiting your review...


 
  
  
 Thank you drbludenewmexico.


----------



## ericp10

I hope my Doppios aren't cold and all alone on that shelf in that bland post office stock room. Soon, my ears you will be in buddy. Soon!


----------



## ericp10

The Doppios are still lonely somewhere (until tomorrow), but ut oh! The Pistons have rolled into my hands! Finally! So now I'm about to find out in a few seconds if an earphone under $20 is really a M200 and IM70 killer. I doubt it, but I'll eat a plate of crow if I'm wrong. Initial impressions in a few.


----------



## kahaluu

Looking forward to your impressions of the Pistons.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> The Doppios are still lonely somewhere (until tomorrow), but ut oh! The Pistons have rolled into my hands! Finally! So now I'm about to find out in a few seconds if an earphone under $20 is really a M200 and IM70 killer. I doubt it, but I'll eat a plate of crow if I'm wrong. Initial impressions in a few.


 
  
 Looking forward to your impressions mate! I look forward to something that could finally beat my $15 on-the-go driver: Sony MH1.


----------



## sfwalcer

pro1137 said:


> Ordered a Monster Gratitude last night. Can't wait to try them out!


 
 ^ Those has-been??? Dats soooooo last year hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We in 2014 meng get with dat Piston swag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 j/k congrats btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





quartertone said:


> I detect a satirical undertone...


 
 ^ Think you meant OVA'!!!tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks like ericp has gone FULL_RETARD on us as well. Was hilarious the 1st tyme but you just killed dat classic post with those 2nd/3rd.... hopefully no more 4th twi-hard attempts meng. Dood you MORE than drove home the message, no need to..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ericp10 said:


> The Doppios are still lonely somewhere (until tomorrow), but ut oh! The Pistons have rolled into my hands! Finally! So now I'm about to find out in a few seconds if an earphone under $20 is really a M200 and IM70 killer. I doubt it, but I'll eat a plate of crow if I'm wrong. Initial impressions in a few.


 
 ^ Anywho can't wait to hear your take on those pistons.


----------



## ericp10

Well damn! Is this a M200 killer (or earphones costing above $150)? I'm not hearing that yet (nowhere close). But does it compete with the likes of the of earphones a $100 or below (or a little higher like the MA750)? Surprisingly - out of the box - HELL YES!! Definitely sounds clearer to me than the MA750 with equal (or more bass), and more extended highs, although not harsh. Mids are full (the whole sound spectrum is full). I happen to have the IM70 with me today. Is it beating the IM70? Not to my ears (the AT is still fuller with a bigger overall sound), but I would be lying if said the Pistons were far behind. They aren't better, but not far behind at this stage.
  
 So, with that stated, if you can be sure you don't have fakes, fellas, this is the best sounding bang-for-the-buck I have heard in 2014 (or should I say first). Yes, this is easy hitting a $100 in sound IEM for $25 I paid for it. If you can get a real one for under $20, that's a steal!! Kudos Xiaomi!!!


----------



## mochill

Nice impression


----------



## ericp10

d marc0 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions mate! I look forward to something that could finally beat my $15 on-the-go driver: Sony MH1.


 
  I think this clearly beats the MH1. I'm shocked to be typing that bud, but from what I'm hearing (until I can get home and A/B them). It beats them in clarity and transparency. Biggest criticism at this point? The tips are the worst and cheapest I've ever seen (already tore the one large one trying to put it on the nozzle). Im not too sure about the durability of the cable, but won't complain until it's a problem. Then again, for under $30, I probably won't complain at all and would buy another one (the sound is that good). I cannot believe the sound. Surpassing those great sounding cheapo JVCS and ATs easily!


----------



## ericp10

Oh, I have UE900 tips on the Pistons (which is what I use for the IM70). And I'm listening through the X3.


----------



## peter123

Now we're talking!


----------



## d marc0

That is great!


----------



## bhazard

Get some Sony Hybrids on them, and try them through a smartphone. Like others have said before, I think it helps tame the V signature a bit with less power.
  
 I use an Amperex Tube on my Aune T1 which pushes the mids a bit forward and tames the bass a bit, and it sounds awesome. Some slight EQ adjustments can do the same.
  
 .. and yes, I'll probably put my VSD1LE up for sale. For $19 the Piston is just awesome.
  
 Your turn SF. You know you want it.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered another pair of pistons...because my first one got burned


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Just ordered another pair of pistons...because my first one got burned


 
 They say they only take up to 30mW. Weren't you feeding them like 500mW+ at all times? lol


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Get some Sony Hybrids on them, and try them through a smartphone. Like others have said before, I think it helps tame the V signature a bit with less power.
> 
> I use an Amperex Tube on my Aune T1 which pushes the mids a bit forward and tames the bass a bit, and it sounds awesome. Some slight EQ adjustments can do the same.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Blasphemy lol! Even though I'll never get rid of my LE's (I love their flushness - great for using when sleeping), I'm curious.. how much better do you think the Pistons are over the VSD1LE's?


----------



## mochill

I thought the x3 is 270mw ....lol


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Blasphemy lol! Even though I'll never get rid of my LE's (I love their flushness - great for using when sleeping), I'm curious.. how much better do you think the Pistons are over the VSD1LE's?


 
 It's more as if they compete directly with each other. The Piston makes it redundant in my collection. I don't feel I lose much by not having it around.
  
 It is more enjoyable than the RE-400 as well.


----------



## mochill

I also ordered the martin Logan mirkos 90


----------



## mochill

I got the brainwavz hm5 yesterday


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> I think this clearly beats the MH1. I'm shocked to be typing that bud, but from what I'm hearing (until I can get home and A/B them). It beats them in clarity and transparency. Biggest criticism at this point? The tips are the worst and cheapest I've ever seen (already tore the one large one trying to put it on the nozzle). Im not too sure about the durability of the cable, but won't complain until it's a problem. Then again, for under $30, I probably won't complain at all and would buy another one (the sound is that good). I cannot believe the sound. Surpassing those great sounding cheapo JVCS and ATs easily!


 
 The HYPE TRAIN is going FULL-RETARD NOW!!! 
  
  


bhazard said:


> Get some Sony Hybrids on them, and try them through a smartphone. Like others have said before, I think it helps tame the V signature a bit with less power.
> 
> I use an Amperex Tube on my Aune T1 which pushes the mids a bit forward and tames the bass a bit, and it sounds awesome. Some slight EQ adjustments can do the same.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ YES YES I DO!!! Those VSD1LEs that is how much are you selling them for??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Was THIS close at hitting the buy button on those $15 tracked shipped set that was posted yesterday.... but the ebay seller seems kinda fishy. Might have to get it from that legit place with SLOW @ss shipping if i fall for the hype. haha
  
 Man don't feel like waiting 30 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bhazard said:


> They say they only take up to 30mW. Weren't you feeding them like 500mW+ at all times? lol


 
 And who said you can't over do it with burn in. Poor things got burnt to a crisp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Blasphemy lol! Even though I'll never get rid of my LE's (I love their flushness - great for using when sleeping), I'm curious.. how much better do you think the Pistons are over the VSD1LE's?


 
 ^  STAND STRONG WAYNE...... thought i might eventually fall for the hype..................................... again as well. haha


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> The HYPE TRAIN is going FULL-RETARD NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$20, $20 meng!


----------



## razorblader

Pistons hype train back on track with ericp shoveling coals as well - it's all good.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> $20, $20 meng!


 

 Not about the price meng, just been though this wayyyyyyyyyyy too many times already. It doesn't really seem to best the gears that i have, so not much of a point in getting them. $20 here $30 there and i got almost enough for those Frosties iems meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But since i already got the Deltas, LG QB2 and those KZ Micro Rings a.k.a ATH CKN70 lookalikes bhazard praised so much, i might just have to get these for my HYPE SHOWDOWN WRITE-UP. LoL


----------



## raisedbywolves

guy in the dunu dn-900 thread has the astrotec ax-35 and said they sound as good as the dunu-900 despite being $50+ less.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Not about the price meng, just been though this wayyyyyyyyyyy too many times already. It doesn't really seem to best the gears that i have, so not much of a point in getting them. $20 here $30 there and i got almost enough for those Frosties iems meng.
> 
> But since i already got the Deltas, LG QB2 and those KZ Micro Rings a.k.a ATH CKN70 lookalikes bhazard praised so much, i might just have to get these for my HYPE SHOWDOWN WRITE-UP. LoL




Now I see your point, 
It is true that the cheap items may best most sqs, and you went through a lot of cheap iems to experience that. It added injury to your wallet with the total amount of money spent on them. But Hey, at least this hype seems deserved...? Maybe..? do what you think is best! I know for sure that I'm not going to buy this piston what Chama call it's.

If you do buy, that would be one epic showdown that most people would die to read


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Not about the price meng, just been though this wayyyyyyyyyyy too many times already. It doesn't really seem to best the gears that i have, so not much of a point in getting them. $20 here $30 there and i got almost enough for those Frosties iems meng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know if I'm ready to say this beat the CKN70 (something about those carbons) or CKN50 either. Those are two great sounding iems under $100, but it's just that the cables on them are so distracting. Will do some A/Bing, however, after burn-in and over the weekend. Very promising though, base on what I am hearing pre-burn-in.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> I also ordered the martin Logan mirkos 90


 
 CONGRATULATIONS to you.  be sure to burn them in good.  they  are lovely for
 many kinds of music. enjoy.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> But since i already got the Deltas, LG QB2 and those KZ Micro Rings a.k.a ATH CKN70 lookalikes bhazard praised so much, i might just have to get these for my HYPE SHOWDOWN WRITE-UP. LoL


 
 Even with tip changes, the rest of those (while good in their own ways) just don't stand up to the Piston. Hype is warranted.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Do I get a space grey Ferrari with the words Head-fi painted on the sides?



YES! Along with the unreleased foster te-05! You'll get neon lights on the letters of headfi, LED lit and energy efficient! The Ferrari comes with the latest and greatest headphone storage compartments that are conviently placed in the front of the vehicle. many drivers would envy you for this. Hurry and reach that 6000, it's vital!


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> Well damn! Is this a M200 killer (or earphones costing above $150)? I'm not hearing that yet (nowhere close). But does it compete with the likes of the of earphones a $100 or below (or a little higher like the MA750)? Surprisingly - out of the box - HELL YES!! Definitely sounds clearer to me than the MA750 with equal (or more bass), and more extended highs, although not harsh. Mids are full (the whole sound spectrum is full).* I happen to have the IM70 with me today. Is it beating the IM70? Not to my ears* (the AT is still fuller with a bigger overall sound), but I would be lying if said the Pistons were far behind. They aren't better, but not far behind at this stage.




That's what I thought would happen. I don't expect them to beat the IM70, but I am surprised that they're so close. How is the comfort compared to the IM70? I have a spot of trouble every time I put them (IM70) in to find a proper seal because the memory wire gets in my way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The Piston are the best sub $50 IEM of all time. I go in record to say this. BEST sub $50. As for sub $100, I'm close to saying best..but not quite ready. My DUNU are still in transit, so once they land on my lap, who knows if I'll be using the Piston that often? Same with the B3, but at this moment, they've docked my UE700, IEP, MMDT (ok my fiancé is the one who uses these every day. They don't fit me so good), 770X, and She3580. I can't imagine picking those over the Piston. WHA?! Did I just say that?! Yeeeeppp.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> YES! Along with the unreleased foster te-05! You'll get neon lights on the letters of headfi, LED lit and energy efficient! The Ferrari comes with the latest and greatest headphone storage compartments that are conviently placed in the front of the vehicle. many drivers would envy you for this. Hurry and reach that 6000, it's vital!


----------



## IEMagnet01

And I don't miss the overhyped and underfitting M200 at all. The Piston more than fills that need, even if they aren't as technically able as the M200, and I think they are, because the treble is better than the sleepy treble on the M200. Regardless of technical merit, they satisfy my need, for $180 less.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> That's what I thought would happen. I don't expect them to beat the IM70, but I am surprised that they're so close. How is the comfort compared to the IM70? I have a spot of trouble every time I put them (IM70) in to find a proper seal because the memory wire gets in my way.


 
  
 They are smaller in body than the IM70, Maybe a little smaller than the DN-1000 in body, so will probably fit you fine.


----------



## ericp10

People like what they like, Some people like Beats more than the HD800. So when comparing the Pistons to something like the M200, what else do you have but fit and how they compare technically? Now, the M200 fits me like a glove, so fit is no issue, but that will vary person to person. Technically, in my opinion, there's no comparison. But the Pistons are good. I think anyone who is arguing the sound quality of the Pistons is near the M200's is being misleading (just like as much as I love the M200, I would never say it's sound beats the H3, even if I favor the M200's sound signature more). Again, my "elitist" opinions, and the Pistons are good, but no M200.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> And I don't miss the overhyped and underfitting M200 at all. The Piston more than fills that need, even if they aren't as technically able as the M200, and I think they are, because the treble is better than the sleepy treble on the M200. Regardless of technical merit, they satisfy my need, for $180 less.


 
 Weird, I don't hear the treble of the m200's like that at all. Laid back yes, but to say they are dark is not how I hear them. Glad you found something to fill the void, the m200s do wonders for me, and until they die, I will not buy the pistons. Even if they were pretty dark, there are people who like that, which makes kef pretty good in its own right.
  
 The fit issue of the kef's is something I can completely agree.
  
 It's not because I'm afraid to sell off my expensive iems, i just want to treasure what I bought, especially for the ones I've bought now. I want to spend half a year with the m200s, im-02s, and the h-3s, as I've been blessed to get them. Once those months pass, I will buy whatever hyped iem is being reported (unless the pistons still win this), and I will be one happy sunnava guy 
  
 Though I feel hypocritical since I basically destroyed the im-02's wall of defense. The foam that was in it had me intrigued to remove it to hear some differences.
  

  
 SILILBANT, CRUNCHY MIDS, And AWESOME BASS
  
 However, I did reinsert the foam (despite the filter being utterly destroyed)
  
 I'd rather have bright earphones with smooth and sharp mids with that awesome bass. 
  
 So enjoy your iems fellas, and be as unbiased as possible, which is happening so far.


----------



## mochill

Will burn in the mirkos 90... All review of the are positive


----------



## sfwalcer

^ yeppp agreed the treble of the M200s is pretty well extended and is not "sleepy" sounding to me whatsoever, BUT what made me sold them was that their smooth bass quantity gets in the way of the overall clarity for me esp. with the stock tips.
  
 i personally like my bass more punchy, hard hitting with great impact, so the smoother bass of these M200s weren't for me.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeppp agreed the treble of the M200s is pretty well extended and is not "sleepy" sounding to me whatsoever, BUT what made me sold them was that their smooth bass quantity gets in the way of the overall clarity for me esp. with the stock tips.
> 
> i personally like my bass more punchy, hard hitting with great impact, so the smoother bass of these M200s weren't for me.


 
 You might not like the h-3s, 
  
 You'll LOVE the doppios however! 
 (Don't have the doppios obviously, but I trust dsnut's description of them, and soon, eric will probably wallow in the sound that is the doppios. even the im-02s come similar to those in SQ. The drums and bass on these things are astounding, and the doppios should be just as amazing. The bass and drums is another reason why I sometimes switch im-02 with the h-3s).
  
 But the pistons should do the job quite well.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> And I don't miss the overhyped and underfitting M200 at all. The Piston more than fills that need, even if they aren't as technically able as the M200, and I think they are, because the treble is better than the sleepy treble on the M200. Regardless of technical merit, they satisfy my need, for $180 less.


 
      I think you're going a *little* (read: a *tad*) overboard on them Pistons, meng. I may not have been able to get to hear that many IEMs (no try, just buy except for on-ear and over-ear), but hey, your opinion is yours, and those who like dark treble (a basshead?) is theirs. But anyway, at least we know one thing: The Pistons' hype is warranted, and that it could be one of the GOATs for $20 IEMs.
  
      Wait...I guess that's two things now.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Yeah, I tried that foam mod thing with one of my spendier IEM's, and it actually didn't really do much for it except make the sound sharper and less engaging, so I made the choice never to make those kinds of modifications again. As for the M200, I'm sure some of you have a romantic view of them , and that's quite alright, because we all have those types of sentiments towards one IEM or another. Even I do with my UE 700. But in my opinion, the KEF M200 was a decent to excellent sounding IEM, that I was able to sell off without hesitation, due to the excellence of the Piston.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought would happen. I don't expect them to beat the IM70, but I am surprised that they're so close. How is the comfort compared to the IM70? I have a spot of trouble every time I put them (IM70) in to find a proper seal because the memory wire gets in my way.
> ...




Great, I'll probably pick them up as a secondary to the IM70.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> Yeah, I tried that foam mod thing with one of my spendier IEM's, and it actually didn't really do much for it except make the sound sharper and less engaging, so I made the choice never to make those kinds of modifications again. As for the M200, I'm sure some of you have a romantic view of them , and that's quite alright, because we all have those types of sentiments towards one IEM or another. Even I do with my UE 700. But in my opinion, the KEF M200 was a decent to excellent sounding IEM, that I was able to sell off without hesitation, due to the excellence of the Piston.


 
 Agreed, that's how I heard it, though it didn't make it less engaging...
  
 It only broke my hearing for a bit, 
  
 OHOHO! You think that I have a romantic view? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If anything, the im-02s take that romantic view away from the kefs, I've left the kefs sitting in the dust while I enjoyed the im-02s and the h-3s more than the kefs! I'm just stating what I heard. 
  
 You can state what you want with the kefs, I know how hard it was for you to enjoy them (especially when they died on you).
  
 The fit, like eric, isn't much of a problem for me either, so that is why I enjoy them.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> You might not like the h-3s,
> 
> You'll LOVE the doppios however!
> (Don't have the doppios obviously, but I trust dsnut's description of them, and soon, eric will probably wallow in the sound that is the doppios. even the im-02s come similar to those in SQ. The drums and bass on these things are astounding, and the doppios should be just as amazing. The bass and drums is another reason why I sometimes switch im-02 with the h-3s).
> ...


 
 ^ Meh those Doppios don't appeal to me whatsoever for some reason. Some stuff just don't catch my interest and those are one of them.
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> I think you're going a *little* (read: a *tad*) overboard on them Pistons, meng. I may not have been able to get to hear that many IEMs (no try, just buy except for on-ear and over-ear), but hey, your opinion is yours, and those who like dark treble (a basshead?) is theirs. But anyway, at least we know one thing: The Pistons' hype is warranted, and that it could be one of the GOATs for $20 IEMs.
> 
> Wait...I guess that's two things now.


 
 ^ Yeppp agreed here mofos can go wayyyyyy overboard with the hype but it's THEIR opinion afterall so..... it is up to others to decide who is credible.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> Yeah, I tried that foam mod thing with one of my spendier IEM's, and it actually didn't really do much for it except make the sound sharper and less engaging, so I made the choice never to make those kinds of modifications again. *As for the M200, I'm sure some of you have a romantic view of them* , and that's quite alright, because we all have those types of sentiments towards one IEM or another. Even I do with my UE 700. But in my opinion, the KEF M200 was a decent to excellent sounding IEM, that I was able to sell off without hesitation, due to the excellence of the Piston.


 
 ^ Dood WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKIN' about???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a damn IEM for god sake, what romantic view??? You were praising them like it was the 2nd coming of god just like a week ago as you are currently doing with these Pistons, before they crapped out on you that is. How are you trying to burn now them just as you did with those Deltas. LMAO Don't go full_retard with your lamo 180s again meng. Save what little credibility you have left cuz it's a running joke here with the peps that knows you.  LMAO


----------



## IEMagnet01

Sorry folks, but the M200 is not all that, and I've owned two pairs, and granted one lasted all of two days before the LF driver went **** up, but I spent plenty of time with both combined to know it wasn't that AWWW WOW moment, so when I say the Piston did that, for me, it did that. Are the M200 worth $200 in my opinion? Hell no!! With the clunkiness and giant housings made for ill-fit? $100 would be a fair price. That's the way I see it. Am I hyping the Piston too much? I don't think so, because I see it as a far better value in sound that the M200 is capable. Now do I think it will be better than the DUNU or that it's better than the H3? No. Come now..that's three high quality drivers (including two BA's) vs one. Oh the blasphemy if the B3 turns our to be better than the M200?!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Dood WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKIN' about???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 I agree with da Masa' Troll. He who don't agree with da Masa' Troll can and *will* be considered...uppity (whatever that means).


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Meh those Doppios don't appeal to me whatsoever for some reason. Some stuff just don't catch my interest and those are one of them.
> 
> ^ Yeppp agreed here mofos can go wayyyyyy overboard with the hype but it's THEIR opinion afterall so..... it is up to others to decide who are credibility.
> 
> ^ Dood WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKIN' about???!!! :rolleyes: It's a damn IEM for god sake, what romantic view??? You were praising them like it was the 2nd coming of god just like a week ago as you are currently doing with these Pistons, before they crapped out on you that is. How are you trying to burn now them just as you did with those Deltas. LMAO Don't go full_retard with your lamo 180s again meng. Save what little credibility you have left cuz it's a running joke here with the peps that knows you.  LMAO




I never liked the Deltas. I liked the M200. Always said it was an excellent IEM. When they WORKED. Which wasn't very long. Do I think they are $180 better than the Piston? Nope. They aren't even $50 better than the Piston. So relax fella. I'm not pee'ing in your Cheerios. Keep it civil. We 're allowed our opinions here. Thanks.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I never liked the Deltas. I liked the M200. Always said it was an excellent IEM. When they WORKED. Which wasn't very long. Do I think they are $180 better than the Piston? Nope. They aren't even $50 better than the Piston. So relax fella. I'm not pee'ing in your Cheerios. Keep it civil. We 're allowed our opinions here. Thanks.


 
 You did, and then burned the kef m200 when they stopped working and decided to bring up the QC question.
  
 What you stated just now is what sf already wrote down.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> People like what they like, Some people like Beats more than the HD800. So when comparing the Pistons to something like the M200, what else do you have but fit and how they compare technically? Now, the M200 fits me like a glove, so fit is no issue, but that will vary person to person. Technically, in my opinion, there's no comparison. But the Pistons are good. I think anyone who is arguing the sound quality of the Pistons is near the M200's is being misleading (just like as much as I love the M200, I would never say it's sound beats the H3, even if I favor the M200's sound signature more). Again, my "elitist" opinions, and the Pistons are good, but no M200.


 
 SERIOUS listening with 3 days worth burned in Pistons:  very nice, a bit bright and bass still boomy.  probably needs lots more burn in, but a steal for the price indeed. but
 not high end audio even though pleasing...my m200s blow them out of the water in all frequency ranges, and Onkyos hd300s also superior. i agree,  Kefs still the master ism under 200
 iMO.  Pistons now down to 15.00 w free shipping on ebay.  look authentic, new version. such a deal!  Gratitudes though are magic for 60$ if you like the sound signature.  i haven't heard the
 H3s or im02s, but the mdr7550s when on sale for 189.00 (as they are now and then) are still my champion for a flat monitor earphone...........
  
 One day burn in report on DRAGONFLY v1.2 dad:  sound is getting liquid and tone improed dramatically.  sound is thicker with much more musicality than v1.
 serious engineering improvements, more power, more instrument detail. at 150.00 seriously better than original, even when original is now 99.00  if you use computer audio
 on the go this is the way to go for ultimate portability plus sound quality.  still benefits from external amp on output to headphones to control bass and drive of music.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I didn't burn their SQ. I burned their BQ. And based on my experience and the experience of several others here, the BQ is ****. Plain and simple. They have the BQ of the HiFiMan RE0, which had more returns than any IEM I can remember. Weak LF drivers. Does that mean I'm going to bust on their sound? No. Beautiful sound and thick lushness. Excellent. But am I going to glow on how they are built? Hell no. They are not very durable.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> I didn't burn their SQ.* I burned their BQ.* And based on my experience and the experience of several others here, the BQ is ****. Plain and simple. They have the BQ of the HiFiMan RE0, which had more returns than any IEM I can remember. Weak LF drivers. Does that mean I'm going to bust on their sound? No. Beautiful sound and thick lushness. Excellent. But am I going to glow on how they are built? Hell no. They are not very durable.


 
 Hmmm...Burned (+) BQ = BBQ?
  
 I could go for some BBQ right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Wait...what's BQ mean? Base Quality? Body Quality? Enlighten me, O Masa' Troll.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmmm...Burned (+) BQ = BBQ?
> 
> I could go for some BBQ right now.
> 
> Wait...what's BQ mean? Base Quality? Body Quality? Enlighten me, O Masa' Troll.




I'm not a masa troll, or whatever that is . I assume is fan of Joe Bonamassa? BQ = build quality. Now you know. BBQ does sound good though. It's spaghetti and meatballs tonight though.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> SERIOUS listening with 3 days worth burned in Pistons:  very nice, a bit bright and bass still boomy.  probably needs lots more burn in, but a steal for the price indeed. but
> not high end audio even though pleasing...*my m200s blow them out of the water in all frequency ranges,* and Onkyos hd300s also superior. i agree,  *Kefs still the master ism under 200*
> *iMO. * Pistons now down to 15.00 w free shipping on ebay.  look authentic, new version. such a deal!  Gratitudes though are magic for 60$ if you like the sound signature.  i haven't heard the
> H3s or im02s, but the mdr7550s when on sale for 189.00 (as they are now and then) are still my champion for a flat monitor earphone...........


 
  
 Thank you drblue. A voice of reason.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm not a masa troll, or whatever that is . I assume is fan of Joe Bonamassa? BQ = build quality. Now you know. BBQ does sound good though. It's spaghetti and meatballs tonight though.


 
      Ooh, nice -- don't get to eat any spaghetti often (IIRC only 4 times a year), but it's memorable each time (kinda like those B&O H6s I listened to with Hotel California running through them). Meh, can't get any BBQ right now though; I just woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
      A Masa' Troll is, well, a Master Troll, which is the very title of SFWalcer himself.
  
      Oh, so a BQ is *build* quality. So close. I think I'll have some burned build quality for lunch.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I didn't burn their SQ. I burned their BQ. And based on my experience and the experience of several others here, the BQ is ****. Plain and simple. They have the BQ of the HiFiMan RE0, which had more returns than any IEM I can remember. Weak LF drivers. Does that mean I'm going to bust on their sound? No. Beautiful sound and thick lushness. Excellent. But am I going to glow on how they are built? Hell no. They are not very durable.


 
 Please enlighten me. When did I say that you burned their SQ? 
  
 You burned the KEFs, that's all I said, after they stopped working.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Voice of opinion. Not reason. Nothing is reasonable, but everything is open to OPINION. Thank you very much. Now back to my workout and my Piston. Zoom zoom!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> Sorry folks, but the M200 is not all that, and I've owned two pairs, and granted one lasted all of two days before the LF driver went **** up, but I spent plenty of time with both combined to know it wasn't that AWWW WOW moment, so when I say the Piston did that, for me, it did that. Are the M200 worth $200 in my opinion? Hell no!! With the clunkiness and giant housings made for ill-fit? $100 would be a fair price. That's the way I see it. Am I hyping the Piston too much? I don't think so, because I see it as a far better value in sound that the M200 is capable. Now do I think it will be better than the DUNU or that it's better than the H3? No. Come now..that's three high quality drivers (including two BA's) vs one. Oh the blasphemy if the B3 turns our to be better than the M200?!


 
 ^ But those M200s goes only for like $125 used-like new and that is one helluva good price for them if there are no fit/ quality control issues with them that is. It was just that their sound signature wasn't for me despite i got them for cheap.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> I never liked the Deltas. I liked the M200. Always said it was an excellent IEM. When they WORKED. Which wasn't very long. Do I think they are $180 better than the Piston? Nope. They aren't even $50 better than the Piston. So relax fella. I'm not pee'ing in your Cheerios. Keep it civil. We 're allowed our opinions here. Thanks.


 
 Dood i am just looking out for your best interest, sorry to be blunt like that but it is NOT what you post but HOW you choose to post it. Case in point is your troll efforts in that Delta thread which was funny as hell after your initial hype review of them on amazon was exposed. Why you think peps flamed you so hard there, cuz those comments/ random posts of yours that you might think as "witty" comes off as pretty obnoxious meng. 3 words: Forum Posting Etiquette, nuff said. Not telling you how to post but....... there's always better ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 This ends todays lesson on Forum Post Etiquette kiddies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmmm...Burned (+) BQ = BBQ?
> 
> I could go for some BBQ right now.
> 
> ...


 
 haha i was thinking bbq as well when i read that YUMS!!!
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Ooh, nice -- don't get to eat any spaghetti often (IIRC only 4 times a year), but it's memorable each time (kinda like those B&O H6s I listened to with Hotel California running through them). Meh, can't get any BBQ right now though; I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah he probably meant Built Quality (BQ), a.k.a (CQ) Quality Control.
  


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ yeppp agreed the treble of the M200s is pretty well extended and is not "sleepy" sounding to me whatsoever, BUT what made me sold them was that their smooth bass quantity gets in the way of the overall clarity for me esp. with the stock tips.
> ...


 
 ^ wait wait wait almost forgot to ask this, what you mean i might not like the H-3s??? Is their bass quality more of the smooth silky type as compared to the more punchy ones with great slam that i prefer??? 
  
 Do enlighten me please.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ But those M200s goes only for like $125 used-like new and that is one helluva good price for them if there are no fit/ quality control issues with them that is. It was just that their sound signature wasn't for me despite i got them for cheap.
> 
> Dood i am just looking out for your best interest, sorry to be blunt like that but it is NOT what you post but HOW you choose to post it. Case in point is your troll efforts in that Delta thread which was funny as hell after your initial hype review of them on amazon was exposed. Why you think peps flamed you so hard there, cuz those comments/ random posts of yours that you might think as "witty" comes off as pretty obnoxious meng. 3 words: Forum Posting Etiquette, nuff said. Not telling you how to post but....... there's always better ways.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll do an A/B against their bass soon, but from memory, the kef's bass is not as smooth as the h-3's type. You say that it is smooth and silky like for the kefs, right?
  
 Well, let's say that the xba-h3's bass is as smooth as satin. It's another cloth that is smoother than silk, and if the h-3s didn't have that much bass, I would have never noticed the bass was there, it's that smooth. Unfortunately, the thumps and kicks are not powerful enough to amaze me. It's as if the bass is hanging in the air, never landing on the ground to provide that shockwave to the crowd at a concert. It's not punchy as some iems that I have, even less than the kef's. 
  
 Not trying to hate on it, as I love that sound at the moment, but sometimes I do want something fruity... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




punchy...
  
 Fruit punch like..
  
 So you'd probably not like them 


drbluenewmexico said:


> SERIOUS listening with 3 days worth burned in Pistons:  very nice, a bit bright and bass still boomy.  probably needs lots more burn in, but a steal for the price indeed. but
> not high end audio even though pleasing...my m200s blow them out of the water in all frequency ranges, and Onkyos hd300s also superior. i agree,  Kefs still the master ism under 200
> iMO.  Pistons now down to 15.00 w free shipping on ebay.  look authentic, new version. such a deal!  Gratitudes though are magic for 60$ if you like the sound signature.  i haven't heard the
> H3s or im02s, but the mdr7550s when on sale for 189.00 (as they are now and then) are still my champion for a flat monitor earphone...........
> ...


 
 Nice, that is pretty good, hopefully the bass tightens up to your liking! Good comparison so far.
  
 You don't need to hear them if you have the 7550s. Well, maybe the h3, but not the im02s probably, especially since the mdr7550s are good for that price. 
  
 Dang man, I always wanted them 7550s, can't wait to get it one day! I always loved their price point and the people's praises of their SQ.


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> Voice of opinion. Not reason. Nothing is reasonable, but everything is open to OPINION. Thank you very much. Now back to my workout and my Piston. Zoom zoom!


 
  
 Any opinion is fine (even if it's not right   But it's a bit annoying when it's repeated over and over again, especially when a few weeks before the complete opposite opinion was repeated over and over again. And by saying stuff like "overhyped", even though it's an opinion, it indirectly puts down everyone who likes them. And by saying stuff like "sleepy treble", to me it's just plain misleading. IMO of course.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm digging these Skullcandy FMJ. For an unknown brand, these sure do sound like $199.99 IEMs. Lucky to have a voice of reason here huh? Goodnight Piston. I wonder if these are fakes?


----------



## IEMagnet01

Sleepy treble it has. For me. But maybe your ears are definitive and I was wrong to share my opinion of the M200 treble? Sorry that I've only owned two pairs. I'll keep my opinion to myself, since your definitive ears don't hear sleepy treble. My bad, Wayne.


----------



## bhazard

I get what's being said about the M200, because I've been in that boat. I enjoy the Piston more than the M200 myself. Does that mean the Piston is better in SQ or more technically capable? No. The M200 had excellent sound, and was close to approaching perfection. All of my problems with it were from the fit, seal, and just how awkward it felt to wear no matter what I tried. It had to go.
  
 The appeal of the new Piston is more like how the Monoprice 8320 originally blew us away. You thought to yourself, $8? These sound like $50! With the Piston, you get much of the same reaction to the price/performance ratio, which I'm all about.


----------



## eke2k6

iemagnet01 said:


> Sleepy treble it has. For me. But maybe your ears are definitive and I was wrong to share my opinion of the M200 treble? Sorry that I've only owned two pairs. I'll keep my opinion to myself, since your definitive ears don't hear sleepy treble. My bad, Wayne.


 
  
 Your obnoxious posting style reminds me of a certain banned member. 
  
 I'm reporting this post so the mods can look into that real quick.


----------



## DannyBai

Miow?


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I get what's being said about the M200, because I've been in that boat. I enjoy the Piston more than the M200 myself. Does that mean the Piston is better in SQ or more technically capable? No. The M200 had excellent sound, and was close to approaching perfection. All of my problems with it were from the fit, seal, and just how awkward it felt to wear no matter what I tried. It had to go.
> 
> The appeal of the new Piston is more like how the Monoprice 8320 originally blew us away. You thought to yourself, $8? These sound like $50! With the Piston, you get much of the same reaction to the price/performance ratio, which I'm all about.




+1


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Miow?


 
 Careful, you'll anger the hound in this forum. He doesn't like constructive criticism.


----------



## IEMagnet01

eke2k6 said:


> Your obnoxious posting style reminds me of a certain banned member.
> 
> I'm reporting this post so the mods can look into that real quick.




Oh no ! Report this! Report me ! Oh shoot..I'm not a certified massa?? lol oh give me a break. Report the oh so offensive post...dood.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Led Zeppelin rocks with the Piston and the Sony. John Bonham's drum attack just comes alive and it's so detailed and vibrant. The boom in the bass drum is just perfect. Houses Of The Holy during my workout.


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> Oh no ! Report this! Report me ! Oh shoot..I'm not a certified massa?? lol oh give me a break. Report the oh so offensive post...dood.


 

 Nah chill dood, he was just suspecting that you might be someone that is banned but is using another IP address to post that's all. I don't think you are and there is no basis for it.
  
 C'mon ekey boi no need to snitch, there's already too many of those types in this neck of the woods already.
  
 Man i just love how bhazard puts it into proper perspective, like i be saying there are always better ways to express something without having to come off as being obnoxious. We don't really judge much here but......
.... PREACH!!!


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Dood WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKIN' about???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  





  I can see the Doppios from my airplane window... I can't wait! Well, maybe I can....but NO! I CAN'T!! .... I think???


----------



## ericp10

thatbeatsguy said:


> +1 I agree with da Masa' Troll. He who don't agree with da Masa' Troll can and *will* be considered...uppity (whatever that means).


 
 Elitist too!


----------



## IEMagnet01

I agree, but I'm not the one coming off obnoxious or elitist. That's left for others. As for bhazard, he 's a good guy because he tells it like it is regardless of what brand or type of IEM it is. If he doesn't like it, he says it. I do the same. Some don't respect my opinion, but that's not gonna slow me down, mr walcer. As I respect you and all other voices...who respect mine. 'Nuff said. This is ridiculous stuff. I will enjoy my Piston till the DUNU reach my door.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> SERIOUS listening with 3 days worth burned in Pistons:  very nice, a bit bright and bass still boomy.  probably needs lots more burn in, but a steal for the price indeed. but
> not high end audio even though pleasing...my m200s blow them out of the water in all frequency ranges, and Onkyos hd300s also superior. i agree,  Kefs still the master ism under 200
> iMO.  Pistons now down to 15.00 w free shipping on ebay.  look authentic, new version. such a deal!  Gratitudes though are magic for 60$ if you like the sound signature.  i haven't heard the
> H3s or im02s, but the mdr7550s when on sale for 189.00 (as they are now and then) are still my champion for a flat monitor earphone...........
> ...


 
  
  
 Thank you sir!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Any opinion is fine (even if it's not right   But it's a bit annoying when it's repeated over and over again, especially when a few weeks before the complete opposite opinion was repeated over and over again. And by saying stuff like "overhyped", even though it's an opinion, it indirectly puts down everyone who likes them. And by saying stuff like "sleepy treble", to me it's just plain misleading. IMO of course.


 





 True enough.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> I get what's being said about the M200, because I've been in that boat. I enjoy the Piston more than the M200 myself. Does that mean the Piston is better in SQ or more technically capable? No. The M200 had excellent sound, and was close to approaching perfection. All of my problems with it were from the fit, seal, and just how awkward it felt to wear no matter what I tried. It had to go.
> 
> The appeal of the new Piston is more like how the Monoprice 8320 originally blew us away. You thought to yourself, $8? These sound like $50! With the Piston, you get much of the same reaction to the price/performance ratio, which I'm all about.


 
  
 You stated your opinion in a wonderful, non-offensive manner. This's how it should be done. People having and voicing their opinions is fine - but it's the delivery that is important. Thanks.
  
 And now that you mention the 8320's, I haven't listened to those $8 wonders in a while - time to dig them out!


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I agree, but I'm not the one coming off obnoxious or elitist. That's left for others. As for bhazard, he 's a good guy because he tells it like it is regardless of what brand or type of IEM it is. If he doesn't like it, he says it. I do the same. Some don't respect my opinion, but that's not gonna slow me down, mr walcer. As I respect you and all other voices...who respect mine. 'Nuff said. This is ridiculous stuff. I will enjoy my Piston till the DUNU reach my door.


 
  Reread your previous posts, and reread bhazard's. That's all I'm going to say now.
  
 Quote:


waynes world said:


> You stated your opinion in a wonderful, non-offensive manner. This's how it should be done. People having and voicing their opinions is fine - but it's the delivery that is important. Thanks.
> 
> And now that you mention the 8320's, I haven't listened to those $8 wonders in a while - time to dig them out!


 
 +1, you go bhazard! 
 The pistons are more of the monoprice in the good ol' days, and I completely agree with that input. I'm hoping the hype for these don't die and stay strong like the monoprice. 
  
 After that, have its own thread made like the monoprices did. Hopefully a lot of supporters fill that thread up. As for now, I truly want it to stay for a good while, like the monoprice. Heck, even longer is encouraged imo. 
  
 They're beautiful looking, well fit, and sound great with a price tag of $20. If the $15 is legit, hahaha, I might buy it.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> After that, have its own thread made like the monoprices did. Hopefully a lot of supporters fill that thread up. As for now, I truly want it to stay for a good while, like the monoprice.


 
  
 You keep talking like that, and I might just be out $20 soon!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> You keep talking like that, and I might just be out $20 soon!


 
 At least that saved you $330, right?


----------



## IEMagnet01

You slay me lol He likes it, but not fit. I say sorry, build quality is ****, but I like the sound fine. He says the KZ 2000005.1 sounds like ****, so stay away, and that's ok because you a) don't own it or have never owned it b) you agree with his assessment. I'm not saying it in any different fashion than he does other IEMs, but oh Lordy, I'm taking badly about an IEM you revere so. Sorry to step on your M200 without having enough "tact". Forgive me. Now my opinion has not changed on build quality, nor has my opinion that the Piston kicks some serious *** and like a $100+ IEM. ROCK IT!! The Cars!!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> I agree, but I'm not the one coming off obnoxious or elitist. That's left for others. As for bhazard, he 's a good guy because he tells it like it is regardless of what brand or type of IEM it is. If he doesn't like it, he says it. I do the same. *Some don't respect my opinion, but that's not gonna slow me down, mr walcer. As I respect you and all other voices...who respect mine. 'Nuff said. *This is ridiculous stuff. I will enjoy my Piston till the DUNU reach my door.


 
 Like i be saying just lookin' out for you and no one is trying to stop or change you. It's just your crazy @ss repetitive/ random consecutive posts and the way you blow up due to small constructive criticism is what everyone is having problems with. The way you went about in the Delta Thread i was VERY surprised you didn't get locked out tbh.
  
 Case in point....
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/69/100x100px-LS-69202186_ue700.jpeg[/img]
> 
> IEMagnet01
> 
> ...


 
 .... the hell man are you LITERALLY asking to get locked out/ banned or something. Your post above is exactly what i am talking about. Some people never learn sheeeesh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have some respect for others in this thread cuz posting 'ish like that gets you no fans/ support and is only doing yourself as disservices.
  
 Forum Post Etiquette nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cuz this thread can take A LOT of BS an exemplified with all my troll efforts but there are limits meng. Just saying......


----------



## blupblup

Wow....this is a site for audio equipment right?
  
 The cult of personality....ego city.
  





​


----------



## sfwalcer

blupblup said:


> Wow....this is a site for audio equipment right?
> 
> *The cult of personality....ego city.*
> 
> ...


 

 Always meng always, just handling some Family/ Thread business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nothin' to see here folks move on move on.....


----------



## blupblup

That wasn't directed at you Mr troll, sir.


----------



## IEMagnet01

At the electronics shop with my brother, and though I'd never buy an IEM from this place, because the markup is $60-80 each, I'm trying the demo for the Sony H-1 and AKG 3003. I've never heard the AKG, and this place has it priced for $950 ($75.00 instant rebate), and right next to the new Bose IEM and Audiofly. I can see why the 3003 is so talked about. WOWEE!! They make my Piston sound like an apple earbud. The width. Depth, and soundstage is insane, as is the forewardness and detail. If I was rich... 

The Bose doesn't sound too bad. A bit awkward, but clear and nice bass and treble. Better than the rep, but for $299?? Nah. 

The Sony XBA H1 is definitely engaging. Smoother in presentation than my OM Audio. The highs aren't as forward or sparkly, bass is just a bit lesser of weight, but not bad, and the mids are very lush. I really like the H1. Not as much detail or soundstage as the 3003, and not as refined, but very engaging next to the Piston. Very nice..but I'm sure I can get it for less than $185.00? 

Ok I'm out of here. My brother got his replacement cups for the Koss PortaPros.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Always meng always, just handling some Family/ Thread business.
> 
> Nothin' to see here folks move on move on.....




If a post as direct but as benign as that gets someone locked out, it's not because it's a post worth being locked out for, but other reasons? I'm sure you know what I mean? Anyways..as I said before the horse was best some more, I'm done with this conversation and this line of threats over my opinions about the M200. Enough already.


----------



## sfwalcer

blupblup said:


> That wasn't directed at you Mr troll, sir.


 

 ^ BOOOOOOO!!!
  
 i was certain i have a MASSIVE following, but i guess i am just a giant in my own mind. A figure of my own imagination.
  
 Oh well i can ALWAYS just create my own army of cardboard followers. : P
  
... ya'll ain't at my level yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like i be saying this thread is a clusterfrack BUT what glorious mess it is. haha Fun tymes. 
  
 Why so serious, it's the inter-web afterall. Leave the butthurt elsewhere and just have fun with it meng.


----------



## ericp10

Listening to Pistons through the Fiio E10... It performs decently through it without having to turn it up too much. So first A/B is against the Dunu DN-900. In all fairness, the DN900 has about 15 hours burn-in on it. Pistons has more bass and a bit more extension in the highs, but DN-900 has more clarity. Pistons may, however, have a wider soundstage (not by that much). I can tell the Pistons are going to open more than where it is, so if my suspicions are correct, these two will be neck and neck almost in sound quality. Now, the DN-900 are tuned to be smoother and more mids focused (I'm hearing a lot of details in keys, horns, and guitars), so it may still have the edge. I think, however, these two will be mighty close in SQ. By the way, I was right, I think Pistons' body is a tad bit smaller than the DN-900, but they are about the same size.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ BOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> i was certain i have a MASSIVE following, but i guess i am just a giant in my own mind. A figure of my own imagination.
> 
> ...


----------



## IEMagnet01

What about the Piston vs DUNU DN-1000, eric?


----------



## ericp10

Okay, next up is the CKN50 and the Pistons.

 I'll get to the DN-1000 eventually.


----------



## ericp10

With no burn-in really on the Pistons, the CKN50 (about 80 hours burn-in) is about the closest in sound signatures between the two. Pistons bass is still more boomy and bloated (I expect it to calm down). CKN50 has an edge in vocals, but other than that both are about equal in mids. Somewhat more clarity in the CKN50's sounds. Love the drums in both. Both have good air around the instruments. So for those who are curious what the Pistons sound like, it's close - to my ears - to the CKN50. About to try the CKN70 now. Again, I expect more performance and clarity out of the Piston with burn-in. Okay, let's see how those carbon nanotubes stack up against the pistons.


----------



## ericp10

Someone said in this post a couple of days ago that we hype things up and then move on (insinuating we build things up and then realize the products aren't as good as we initially stated). I wanted to respond to that now. I think that statement couldn't be farthest from the truth. I think what actually happens is that if we hear something we really like, we write about here enthusiastically; share the changes we hear; share discoveries about the product; and then we move on into listening bliss. I mean there is really only so much you can say about a product where it cease to be a discovery. Either others like it like you do or they don't. It doesn't mean our opinion changed at all, we just exhausted what can be said about said product without getting repetitious, or we found something we like better (doesn't mean we stopped liking the other product).
  
 That brings me to the CKN70. The CKN70 I own has about 100 hours of burn-in. This is what I hope the Pistons morph into. I haven't listened to the CKN70 in quite a long time. It sounds freakin awesome (better than the Pistons and CKN50, and more clarity than the DN900 with more bass). I never thought the CKN70 was a bad sounding earphone. So why I never mention it much or listen to it as much as my others? Like the CKN50, the cord can be a bit unruly with a mind of its own (and a j-cord at that). But sound-wise, it's one of the best under $150. If the Pistons reach the CKN70s (an AT for those who don't know) sound level, it will truly be an amazing cheap little iem. Okay, I'll try do the DN-1000 comparison tomorrow. Want some more time with the  Pistons.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > SERIOUS listening with 3 days worth burned in Pistons:  very nice, a bit bright and bass still boomy.  probably needs lots more burn in, but a steal for the price indeed. but
> ...



1+
I have to say, and have before, that I had the same problems with the KEF (first fit, then, when I got them to stay in, the Left side went out on me). It doesn't make them bad sounding, did like them the short time I could listen to them, but I've also seen more than 1 post about quality problems.
Onkyos are really nice iems, also said this before, but I don't think they get enough love around here, FOTM for a very short while (not close to the ink shed on the Pistons...I'm burning these, along with my replacement Gratitudes, like them, great buy for the price.
Mikros 90-great buy, period, not just for the price. Take the discount into account, really a steal.
May go for the mdr 7550s, the good doctor has good ears...

Just have fun, folks, "it's only Rock n' Roll, but I like it..."


----------



## raisedbywolves

raisedbywolves said:


> guy in the dunu dn-900 thread has the astrotec ax-35 and said they sound as good as the dunu-900 despite being $50+ less.


 

 correction: it was the dn-1000 thread and the guy said it shares very similar traits to the dn-1000. which is even crazier.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> 1+
> I have to say, and have before, that I had the same problems with the KEF (first fit, then, when I got them to stay in, the Left side went out on me). It doesn't make them bad sounding, did like them the short time I could listen to them, but I've also seen more than 1 post about quality problems.


 
  
 Yup. It is a shame that you and others had problems with the drivers dying. When I got mine, I was only expecting to not be able to get a good fit and seal (but fortunately I was able to). I would be somewhat choked if one of the drivers failed, because I don`t think that I would be able to get compensated. So that is something that people need to keep in mind for sure.


----------



## IEMagnet01

This is why I like doctorjazz, and all of his posts. Observant as well as well rounded with his impressions, without being overly sensitive. Mochill just got the Mikros and the Gratitudes. Looking forward to his take on them, hopefully without him frying the drivers?


----------



## bhazard

Less focusing of hate on each other and more on the IEM love. We're all here for the same reason. We're the select few who love good audio and the whole discovery process. It's like the adult version of being a kid at Christmas. Dissenting opinions are welcome too, just focus on the IEM instead of other people. Helps keep things interesting and in check, because new toy syndrome affects us all at some point. If others disagree with you, who cares?
  
 The 8320 actually did get me started into the hi-fi audio world, so a thread like this is too important to get shut down or to get people banned. Lots of other people probably got started the same way. I've come a long way into finally finding good audio equipment through this site and the help of everyone in head-fi. I would own 0 of these awesome IEMs without this thread.
  
 If it sounds like I'm in a good mood, it's because I'm leaving for Vegas tonight for a bachelor party. If the Pistons survive it, it passes the build quality test.


----------



## bhazard

raisedbywolves said:


> correction: it was the dn-1000 thread and the guy said it shares very similar traits to the dn-1000. which is even crazier.


 
 When I get mine within the next 2 weeks, I'll provide some more input on them too.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Like i be saying just lookin' out for you and no one is trying to stop or change you. It's just your crazy @ss repetitive/ random consecutive posts and the way you blow up due to small constructive criticism is what everyone is having problems with. The way you went about in the Delta Thread i was VERY surprised you didn't get locked out tbh.
> 
> Case in point....
> 
> ...


 
 You go, Masa' Walsa!
  
      That post was asking for trouble...now I'm just gonna back away slowly, before I get suspected...and then *RUN!*
 Nah, that ain't happenin'. But I'm really looking forward to ericp's impressions.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Be safe and have a great time in Vegas. Safe travel as well to you.


----------



## ericp10

Let me throw in one other thing (because I know some are wondering who have the AT earphones). Is the IM70 better sounding than the CKN70? Yes! I'm doing a sneak comparison now. The dual dynamics are beating the micro-CNT .... Simply, the IM70 has a fuller, taller, and more detailed sound than the outstanding CKN70. All of these AT earphones are wonderful, and as Dsnuts, waynes world, sf, and DannyBai can all attest, I've never been a AT fanboy. I loved the JVC house sound more than the AT house sound. But that changed with the CKS1000, and then the CKN50, CKN70, and now the IM70. Happy listening.


----------



## SyCo87

Oh my god, have you guys ever went back to the earphones you use to listen to before you knew about the audiophile world? Almost all the various headphones that I bought from places like target and best buy(random Sony, Phillips, Pannies, etc.) sounds like a big musical mess with no refined sounds. Mids are recessed like hell, bloat everywhere, congestion, non resolving, shrilly highs. I'll make sure to remind myself to listen to any of these if I find myself not appreciating my current favorites(not even that much more expensive IM50s). My Monoprice iems even run circles around all of them.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> When I get mine within the next 2 weeks, I'll provide some more input on them too.


 

 which seller off taobao did you get them from? i think i might jump on them blind as well. it's a tough choice though for me between that and the fostex that's supposed to be out this month and then the aurisonics rockets that are out next month.


----------



## bhazard

syco87 said:


> Oh my god, have you guys ever went back to the earphones you use to listen to before you knew about the audiophile world? Almost all the various headphones that I bought from places like target and best buy(random Sony, Phillips, Pannies, etc.) sounds like a big musical mess with no refined sounds. Mids are recessed like hell, bloat everywhere, congestion, non resolving, shrilly highs. I'll make sure to remind myself to listen to any of these if I find myself not appreciating my current favorites(not even that much more expensive IM50s). My Monoprice iems even run circles around all of them.


 
 Yup. Have you ever gone back and realized just how much money you blew in the process as well? lol If you're still here, it was worth it. 
  


raisedbywolves said:


> which seller off taobao did you get them from? i think i might jump on them blind as well. it's a tough choice though for me between that and the fostex that's supposed to be out this month and then the aurisonics rockets that are out next month.


 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Astrotec-AX35-HIFI-earphone-for-MP3-player-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-deep-bass-with/1612615607.html
  
 This is the seller I got my Moxpad from (which I also think the Piston stomps on, and I really like these). Legit and ePacket ships extremely quick, usually to your door within 2 weeks. Probably cheaper than if you used Taobao forwarding too.
  
 I was originally going to try the OM Audio Inearpeace hybrid, but since I feel that might be from an OEM we haven't found, and that I loves me some chinese audio discoveries (at half the price), I'll stick with the cause.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The first "hi-fi" earbuds I ever had were a pair of Kenwood's I got back in 1989-1990? They blew away the stock Sony headphones that came with my Walkman. I actually had a Samsung cassette player my folks got me in 1985 that was fantastic actually, and the stock headset were early earbuds with pads, and they were excellent. But not as good as the Kenwood. Then I owned nothing but cans ( mostly Sony and Panasonic), or Sony earbuds. until the day I walked in and bought some early Skullcandy IEM's from Sam Goody for $5.00 introductory price. I heard them, and ran back into the store to thank the clerk! To me they sounded like aural Heaven. That was in 2007. The problem then was they didn't sell tips like they do now, so if you lost the tips, then you were either schiit out of luck, or you bought a new pair of IEMs. The other problem was the Skullcandy in reality sounded like poop, but they were better than Sony earbuds. From there I worked my way up to Panasonic, Altec Lansing, Klipsch, then finally the Sennheiser CX300II, which I thought was the bees knees until I got the SOUL by Ludacris, and when they broke, the UE 500. I worked my way up to about 100 IEMS since.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> Yup. Have you ever gone back and realized just how much money you blew in the process as well? lol If you're still here, it was worth it.
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Astrotec-AX35-HIFI-earphone-for-MP3-player-Mobile-Phones-in-ear-deep-bass-with/1612615607.html
> ...


 

 thanks for the link. it's tempting to get these. maybe i could sell off my re-400's or give them to my brother and then get these as well as the fostex or the aurisonics.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Someone said in this post a couple of days ago that we hype things up and then move on (insinuating we build things up and then realize the products aren't as good as we initially stated). I wanted to respond to that now. I think that statement couldn't be farthest from the truth. I think what actually happens is that if we hear something we really like, we write about here enthusiastically; share the changes we hear; share discoveries about the product; and then we move on into listening bliss. I mean there is really only so much you can say about a product where it cease to be a discovery. Either others like it like you do or they don't. It doesn't mean our opinion changed at all, we just exhausted what can be said about said product without getting repetitious, or we found something we like better (doesn't mean we stopped liking the other product).
> 
> *That brings me to the CKN70. The CKN70 I own has about 100 hours of burn-in. This is what I hope the Pistons morph into*. I haven't listened to the CKN70 in quite a long time. It sounds freakin awesome (better than the Pistons and CKN50, and more clarity than the DN900 with more bass). I never thought the CKN70 was a bad sounding earphone. So why I never mention it much or listen to it as much as my others? Like the CKN50, the cord can be a bit unruly with a mind of its own (and a j-cord at that). But sound-wise, it's one of the best under $150. If the Pistons reach the CKN70s (an AT for those who don't know) sound level, it will truly be an amazing cheap little iem. Okay, I'll try do the DN-1000 comparison tomorrow. Want some more time with the  Pistons.


 
 Hmmm that doesn't sound that promising tbh of these  Pistons can't even best the CKN70s. Hope they will improve with more burn in.
  
 I was hoping that those cheapo $10 KZ Micro Ring ATH CKN70 lookalikes would be able to hang is those real CKN70s already. LoL
  
 Guess that as pretty delusional, but i will know by tomorrow since those Micro Rings will be finally in. WOOOOOO!!!
  


iemagnet01 said:


> This is why I like doctorjazz, and all of his posts. Observant as well as well rounded with his impressions, without being overly sensitive. *Mochill just got the Mikros and the Gratitudes. Looking forward to his take on them, hopefully without him frying the drivers?*


 
 Are you sure about THAT???!!! ***Urkel voice***
  

  
  


bhazard said:


> Less focusing of hate on each other and more on the IEM love. We're all here for the same reason. We're the select few who love good audio and the whole discovery process. It's like the adult version of being a kid at Christmas. Dissenting opinions are welcome too, just focus on the IEM instead of other people. Helps keep things interesting and in check, because new toy syndrome affects us all at some point. If others disagree with you, who cares?
> 
> The 8320 actually did get me started into the hi-fi audio world, so a thread like this is too important to get shut down or to get people banned. Lots of other people probably got started the same way. I've come a long way into finally finding good audio equipment through this site and the help of everyone in head-fi. I would own 0 of these awesome IEMs without this thread.
> 
> If it sounds like I'm in a good mood, it's because I'm leaving for Vegas tonight for a bachelor party. If the Pistons survive it, it passes the build quality test.


 
 Have fun meng, try not to go TOO crazy now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> You go, Masa' Walsa!
> 
> That post was asking for trouble...now I'm just gonna back away slowly, before I get suspected...and then *RUN!*
> Nah, that ain't happenin'. But I'm really looking forward to ericp's impressions.


 
 Yeppp we should *RUN*, lets move on from that topic now shall we.


----------



## doctorjazz

OneCall has the Om audio Innerpeace headphones, well regarded by some (hybrid iem) for 20% off usual price of $149 with the code Jazzyjeff.

http://www.onecall.com/om-audio-inearpeace-black-in-ear-headphone-w-mic-and-remote-for-apple

Can't resist, don't actually have any hybrids in all the assorted ear paraphenalia/junk I've accumulated.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Are you sure about THAT???!!! ***Urkel voice***


 
 That GIF...so hilarious!
 +1
  
 Now wondering where you sourced this.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Let me throw in one other thing (because I know some are wondering who have the AT earphones). Is the IM70 better sounding than the CKN70? Yes! I'm doing a sneak comparison now. The dual dynamics are beating the micro-CNT .... Simply, the IM70 has a fuller, taller, and more detailed sound than the outstanding CKN70. All of these AT earphones are wonderful, and as Dsnuts, waynes world, sf, and DannyBai can all attest, I've never been a AT fanboy. I loved the JVC house sound more than the AT house sound. But that changed with the CKS1000, and then the CKN50, CKN70, and now the IM70. Happy listening.




That's something I wanted to know, thanks 

How is the bass on the IM70 compared to the CKN70? Just deciding between the IM70 and the MA750 really. 

I gather from your reply to me in the IM70 thread that the IM70 is slightly better than the MA750 SQ wise and the MA750 is slightly better than the IM70 build quality wise yes?


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> OneCall has the Om audio Innerpeace headphones, well regarded by some (hybrid iem) for 20% off usual price of $149 with the code Jazzyjeff.
> 
> http://www.onecall.com/om-audio-inearpeace-black-in-ear-headphone-w-mic-and-remote-for-apple
> 
> Can't resist, don't actually have any hybrids in all the assorted ear paraphenalia/junk I've accumulated.




Well done. You'll love this hybrid.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The Sony XBA H1 is also rather snazzy from my short audition. Smaller housing than the XBA 30 and 40, and about the same as the XBA 2


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> What are those box headed ducks anyway? Some kinda cartoon toy?


 
 ^ Dats my sexy cardboard fool!!!
  
 The less you know the better tbh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... god i want to buy these BAD!!!
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> That GIF...so hilarious!
> +1
> 
> Now wondering where you *sourced this*.


 
 Oh you wanna know my sauces???
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


 Dat Classic Flava' nuff said.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Dats my sexy cardboard fool!!!
> 
> *The less you know the better tbh.*
> 
> ...


 
      Well, like someone said somewhere at some time, "Less is More." I like your cardboard army there, Walcer. Gonna take over the (headphone) world with them? I want one of those lol.
  
 Your sauce is Swagu Pasta Sauce???
 My mom uses that same sauce!  XPNah, just kidding.


----------



## daveyostrow

this thread is moving fast.
 the xiaomi seem like they may just be hype, but the Havi B3 Pro look very interesting. any impressions around here?
 where would one even buy the havi pro... and are the xiaomi that good?


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> That's something I wanted to know, thanks
> 
> How is the bass on the IM70 compared to the CKN70? Just deciding between the IM70 and the MA750 really.
> 
> I gather from your reply to me in the IM70 thread that the IM70 is slightly better than the MA750 SQ wise and the MA750 is slightly better than the IM70 build quality wise yes?





More fuller bass in IM70, but nice bass in Ckn70. And true about sound vs build of 750 and 70. Not saying the 70 isn't built well though.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> 1+
> I have to say, and have before, that I had the same problems with the KEF (first fit, then, when I got them to stay in, the Left side went out on me). It doesn't make them bad sounding, did like them the short time I could listen to them, but I've also seen more than 1 post about quality problems.
> Onkyos are really nice iems, also said this before, but I don't think they get enough love around here, FOTM for a very short while (not close to the ink shed on the Pistons...I'm burning these, along with my replacement Gratitudes, like them, great buy for the price.
> Mikros 90-great buy, period, not just for the price. Take the discount into account, really a steal.
> ...


 
 GLAD you are enjoying a variety of IEMS esp the Gratitudes and headphone wise the Micros 90!  Remember on the 7550s that they are a "studio" indoor headphone, don't seal out the wind or rain
 and protrude a lot from your ear.  the sound is clean and magnificent, not colored at al.  the treble is slightly rolled off but still has sparkle, but isn't the WOW, apparently, of the mdr1000s, which are also 3 times the price
 but made of metal   but if you can get a 7550 under 200$ that you can audition and return if you don't like the sound signature, its worth the investment in time energy and money., perhaps a "discovery" for one doctor jazz!


----------



## sfwalcer

Hmmm seems that my KZ Micro Rings were already delivered today. Just popped them into my ears and is sad to report that they sound anything like the ATH CKN70s, the CKN70s has much better resolution, with more micro details, better control of bass and overall better bass quality AND DAT CRAZIER TREBLE EXTENSION!!! LMAO
  
 These KZ Micro Rings has surprising big bass quantity, quality is pretty decent but is indeed a bit too boomy so it gets in the way of the rest of the sonic spectrum. They are fun sounding for sure and seems to be pretty technically capable but is not in the same league as the CKN70s sonically.
  
 The bass hits harder than the LG QB2s which makes it seem like it has more in quantity, but both seems to be on par. Bass quantity goes to the Micro rings but quality for both is a bit lacking. These sound more basshead than the LG QB2s for sure, but overall clarity goes to the LG QB2. Yeppp these ZK Micro Rings is pretty basshead worthy. LoL
  
 For $10 they sounds pretty damn nice but i wouldn't say they blow the LG BQ2s outta' the water though. Oh and they have a regular Y-split cable which is MUCH MUCH better quality/ less rubbery/ springy than the real ATH CKN70s. LMAO Phewwww!!!
  
 As of now, which is literally like 20 mins in, the LG QB2s sounds more refined overall, but these Micro Rings ain't that far behind. Not bad not bad.....

  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-218018788.35.pfBSHO&id=36694031589


----------



## doctorjazz

Keep my eyes peeled...$250-300 where I checked today, have to catch the right moment.
"new" Gratitudes, sounded tizzy, harsh out of the box, burned in about 12 hours, tamed highs, open, detailed...y'know, these ain't bad.
Gotta crash, busy day tomorrow, already too late, later...


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> this thread is moving fast.
> the xiaomi seem like they may just be hype, but the Havi B3 Pro look very interesting. any impressions around here?
> where would one even buy the havi pro... and are the xiaomi that good?




The Pistons are not just hype. How did you get that from the previous posts? Most people are saying they are in fact legit and awesome. Hardly anyone's said anything about the B3 because the majority of us who ordered them haven't received them yet. Some do have the B3, but not sure if they are the Pro or Enhanced versions? The Piston is a legit heavyweight.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

daveyostrow said:


> this thread is moving fast.
> the xiaomi seem like they may just be hype, but the Havi B3 Pro look very interesting. any impressions around here?
> where would one even buy the havi pro... and are the xiaomi that good?


 
 When you're looking for the Havi B3, talk to Bhazard. He's your man.
  
 But he said not to buy any, since they [the sellers] seem to have stopped selling the Pro as of late.
  
 The Xiaomi is *great*, and you wouldn't be disappointed. What're you lookin' for in a budget earphone?


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm seems that my KZ Micro Rings were already delivered today. Just popped them into my ears and is sad to report that they sound anything like the ATH CKN70s, the CKN70s has much better resolution, with more micro details, better control of bass and overall better bass quality AND DAT CRAZIER TREBLE EXTENSION!!! LMAO
> 
> These KZ Micro Rings has surprising big bass quantity, quality is pretty decent but is indeed a bit too boomy so it gets in the way of the rest of the sonic spectrum. They are fun sounding for sure and seems to be pretty technically capable but is not in the same league as the CKN70s sonically.
> 
> ...




Thanks for a great write-up meng! I know we could count on you... It's kinda sad that these don't sound like the ckn70. I was kinda hoping it was with a bit smoother highs because I loved that AT sound except it was just a little bit too bright for my ears.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> I think this clearly beats the MH1. I'm shocked to be typing that bud, but from what I'm hearing (until I can get home and A/B them). It beats them in clarity and transparency. Biggest criticism at this point? The tips are the worst and cheapest I've ever seen (already tore the one large one trying to put it on the nozzle). Im not too sure about the durability of the cable, but won't complain until it's a problem. Then again, for under $30, I probably won't complain at all and would buy another one (the sound is that good). I cannot believe the sound. Surpassing those great sounding cheapo JVCS and ATs easily!




Great! That really sounds promising ericp. I just hope the sound Sig isn't too v-shaped for my liking. Is it close to the mild v-shape Sig of the dn-1000?

Thanks heaps meng!


----------



## mochill

Getting the mikros90 on Friday and have the gratitude already


----------



## kahaluu

Damn mochill, how many phones do you own?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm seems that my KZ Micro Rings were already delivered today. Just popped them into my ears and is sad to report that they sound anything like the ATH CKN70s, the CKN70s has much better resolution, with more micro details, better control of bass and overall better bass quality AND DAT CRAZIER TREBLE EXTENSION!!! LMAO
> 
> These KZ Micro Rings has surprising big bass quantity, quality is pretty decent but is indeed a bit too boomy so it gets in the way of the rest of the sonic spectrum. They are fun sounding for sure and seems to be pretty technically capable but is not in the same league as the CKN70s sonically.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice read, meng! You use Taobao? Never thought about that, but these look pretty neat for 10 bucks. But why does the Taobao page say this?
注意：此款为非卖品 Note: This is not for sale D'uhhhhh....What?


----------



## mochill

Too much XD


----------



## mochill

Got like 8 items in the past two weeks


----------



## mochill

Got the hm5 yesterday as well


----------



## kahaluu

Man, you probably have 100 phones by now.


----------



## mochill

Most likely


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> Too much XD


 
  
  


mochill said:


> Got like 8 items in the past two weeks


 
  
  


mochill said:


> Got the hm5 yesterday as well


 
  
  


mochill said:


> Most likely


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyBai*
> 
> You noob. Sf will remind you to use forum post etiquette.


----------



## DannyBai

lol.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dannybai said:


> lol.


 
 Heh, thought I'd quote your post since I thought it gave a nice effect.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Thanks for a great write-up meng! I know we could count on you... It's kinda sad that these don't sound like the ckn70. I was kinda hoping it was with a bit smoother highs because *I loved that AT sound except it was just a little bit too bright for my ears.*


 
 ^ Same here as well, i would have never sold my CKN70s if it weren't for the bright/harsh treble, sigh. I don't miss them but still they sound pretty bad @ss.
  
 Hmmm after i feed these Micro Rings into my Audinst HUD-MX1 DAC/amp i just got which is supposedly REALLY neutral, the bass boomy bass quantity is tamed quite a bit, so more clarity comes through, BUT their mids is a bit dry esp. compared to that crazy lush ones of the CKN70s. So these KZ Micro Rings is for sure missing dat lushness and higher resolution/ definition of CNT micro driver like the CKN70s.
  
 They have pretty good detail but just don't give off that sense of HD sound as ATH/ JVCs CNT micro driver lineup. But for $10 these are pretty bad @ss if you want pretty big bass with good micro details. Nothing really feels lacking just the boomy bass gets in the way of the mids and highs a bit. Nothing major though, cuz these sound crazy fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As of now not as good as the LG QB2s, hmmmm these are kinda like the basshead versions of the Deltas a bit. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


kahaluu said:


> Damn mochill, how many phones do you own?


 
 Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too many for his own good, would be funny as hell if i told ya'll what he PMed me, but i ain't gonna go there. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Nice read, meng! You use Taobao? Never thought about that, but these look pretty neat for 10 bucks. But why does the Taobao page say this?
> 注意：此款为非卖品 Note: This is not for sale D'uhhhhh....What?


 
 Nah i didn't get them from Taobao, bhazard hooked me up with his 1st set for $10 since he is getting another set for free with his other orders.
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/89/100x100px-LS-894ecd53_SAM_1104.jpeg[/img]
> 
> thatBeatsguy
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Well played!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> They have pretty good detail but just don't give off that sense of HD sound as ATH/ JVCs CNT micro driver lineup. But for $10 these are pretty bad @ss if you want pretty big bass with good micro details. Nothing really feels lacking just the boomy bass gets in the way of the mids and highs a bit. Nothing major though, cuz these sound crazy fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Why, thank you, Mista' Walsa. I guess that's one way to avoid getting flagged.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Why, thank you, Mista' Walsa. I guess that's one way to avoid getting flagged.


 

 Oh btw it's pronounced Walker, as in.......
  
... going Chuck Norris up in this beyatch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Better recognize. hoho : P
  
 edit: For those that didn't get the reference....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Oh btw it's pronounced Walker, as in.......
> 
> ... going Chuck Norris up in this beyatch!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Alright, Masa' Walka. Sound better? Sadly, I don't recognize, as I was only born 14 years ago.
  
  
  
  
 Oh, right, I almost forgot. For those of you who think that the Pistons have tad too short of a cable, I present to you Exhibit A:

  

  
      You will want to view the entire images. They're *really *big. The cable I used is a Razer Kraken extender/splitter cable, which comes with the headphones. I will review them pretty soon, have them up for review, and place them on my sig. I will also review the Beats Pro and place the review on my sig as well. All should be done before the end of next month. The solution I gave above is an easy way to extend the cables of most if not all headphones for your MP3 player without getting too cumbersome. The extension could reach up to an extra *6 feet*, so that should be more than enough for your extension needs.


----------



## marlonmarabe

mochill said:


> Getting the mikros90 on Friday and have the gratitude already


 
  
 haha mochill you da man


----------



## mochill

Gotta pickup my golden crystal from the post office


----------



## Kamakahah

Feeling some a new IEM on the cheap and the Piston sounds fun. 
  
 Been a while since I caught up on the thread, remembering why it's one of my favorites.
  
 I'd rather pay $15 than the $30, but I want the real deal and not fakes. 
  
 Also, new model vs old?
  
 Anyway, if someone could please point me in the right direction.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kamakahah said:


> Feeling some a new IEM on the cheap and the Piston sounds fun.
> 
> Been a while since I caught up on the thread, remembering why it's one of my favorites.
> 
> ...




Absolutely the NEW. The gold version. 2.0. Those are the ones with the Beryllium driver . Let me give you the link to the guy I got my authentic and amazing Piston from, delivered with a tracking number and quick delivery

http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM

And the one I believe bhazard used or one of the others who got legits?? Maybe Peter? 

http://bit.ly/19w1tpy

The seller I got mine from has raised his price, so I think the hype train is doing to the Pistons pricing what it did for the MH1C??


----------



## sfwalcer

^ The cheapest/ most legit place to get them is here:
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
 Though free shipping is kinda slow, but should be no problem.


----------



## vlenbo

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ wait wait wait almost forgot to ask this, what you mean i might not like the H-3s??? Is their bass quality more of the smooth silky type as compared to the more punchy ones with great slam that i prefer???
> 
> Do enlighten me please.


 
 Okay sf, I just went through a vigorous A/Bing with the daft punk Doing it right, Ace hood's bugatti song, and one of my favorite video game music for rumble, thumps, and subbass goodness.
  
*Ace Hood Bugatti*

  
  
*KEF M200*
  
 Ace Hood Bugatti - When I heard the first thumps from what sounding like a car's subwoofer, I thought the punch was okay at best, and due to the lushness of the bass, it was hard to hear some clarity from the thumping and beats that I heard from his $1.2 million car. As the song continues, the bass quality was good and lush, but my ears craved for some power, some clarity from the bass that could signify the power that is bass!
  
*Sony H-3s*
  
 Ace Hood Bugatti - NOT as lush and smooth as I thought, the thumps and the car's "woofing" has more clarity in the subbass region, and I could clearly feel the rumble better than the m200's. I could clearly become immersed by the thrill of the run from the bass impact throughout the song. If I had to use a tool to compare the two, the thumps you feel when hitting the desk with your fist is weaker and not as solid compared to a and a liquid filled bottle hitting the desk, you can tell that the bottle's solid structure has a tighter and clearer output of that thump you want, and that's what the sony h-3s do. to make you believe that the h-3s are good enough for your bassy music. 
  
 It's not a huge difference, but it is a difference easy to spot with a good ear, mine is alright and I almost thought they were similar, but the sony's bass isn't as lush and instead, clearer as well as punchier than the m200s. I'd say about... 
  
 h-3 thump and rumble >> Kef's
  
 This much. This also goes with the bass impact as well. Though, to be honest, the impact levels were similar, but the h-3s were harder impacts due to its clarity, the same goes for the songs below.
  
*BFM - OST*
  
 @35:35
  
*M200's rumbly subbass*: I heard only bass, obviously as the song intended that, and the rumble power was great imo, I definintely heard the lush present in this game song, but I didn't mind, as long as I felt the ear massage that I craved for. Unfortunately, the volume had to be a LOT louder than the h-3s to match the dbs, and I'd say it's almost a tie.
  
*H-3's subbass*: Same as above, but I did hear a good deal of clarity. The fullness was similar to the m200's, but the m200's bass was a bit more in your face with that full lushness that is presented, but the h3's sound controlled, but a bit muddy. That doesn't mean it loses to the kefs, as the clarity outpaces the m200's, it isn't razor sharp, but it is sharper than what the m200 delivered.
  
*Daft Punk Doing it right*
  
 
  
 M200's subbass and punch - I have to say, I always thought the kefs did it correctly in this recording. The bass was full, it was subtle at first, and then aggrandized itself with its intimidating rumble prowess. Unfortunately, I do hear the thumps pretty weak due to the thickness of the bass
  
 H-3's subbass and punch - With these, I feel as though I heard a new level of refinement. The bass isn't as silky as the m200's (I retract my statement about it sounding satin, as it is not even close to that, and it's barely silky), but it is powerful and articulate in its notes. I do hear a bit of muddly bass, but not much. The hits were not powerful enough to threaten my ears and chest, but it was better in its delivery of a sense of power than the kef's. The kef's didn't have that nice thump that I would have liked to hear from an iem, and like the m200s, the h-3s also sounded full with just the right amount to keep the bass powerful enough to satiate a basshead.
  
 At least, some bassheads. I feel as though there is an iem that can deliver more crisper and stronger bass impact, I hope I get to hear that one day, but at the moment, I take back what I said about the h3s being soft. It must have been my disappointing in hearing nearly no bass in some songs, but then again, that is a greaat thing. It adjusts itself to the recording. The Jpop I listen to doesn't have that much bass, and so the h-3s will deliver exactly what was recorded without a problem.
  
 I hope that was good, if not, I will improve it and continue to A/B them.
  
 I'm also adding more songs soon. These were not the only ones. I also listened to Mr.porter's 'Wassup' and Kavinsky's Protovision. The thumps weren't as immersive as I hoped, but it is the recording's original bass levvels that prevented both the kefs and h-3s to show my ears which had the better clarity.
  
 I don't think you'll be disappointed with the strength of kicks and thumps and the bass impact eespecially, sf. Only if it was the same price as the kefs, however. The mids and highs are astoundingly different, as they are what embody the sonys, along with its great bass.
  
 Going to bed, see you guys, and hopefully you guys can enjoy a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Kamakahah

iemagnet01 said:


> Absolutely the NEW. The gold version. 2.0. Those are the ones with the Beryllium driver . Let me give you the link to the guy I got my authentic and amazing Piston from, delivered with a tracking number and quick delivery
> 
> http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM
> 
> ...


 
  
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ The cheapest/ most legit place to get them is here:
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> Though free shipping is kinda slow, but should be no problem.


 
  
 Thanks guy. I appreciate it. I happened upon 2 of those 3 links. Just wasn't quite sure which I should go with. 
  
 New-itis seems to hit me every month or so. After customs, an X3 and a few others I need to pull in the reins a bit.


----------



## quartertone

Nice to see Eric returning to an "old" hyped phone - although the upgraditis ladder does go up much of the time, getting out a phone that's long lost the "new toy" charm and been relegated to the drawer can sometimes put things in perspective, and remind us that we shouldn't neglect them simply because the novelty has worn off. I think that when one's collecting as vigorously as some of us here, there are always past acquisitions to rediscover.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Okay sf, I just went through a vigorous A/Bing with the daft punk Doing it right, Ace hood's bugatti song, and one of my favorite video game music for rumble, thumps, and subbass goodness.
> 
> *Ace Hood Bugatti*
> 
> ...




 Interesting read, vlenbo. You have a good night meng.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Okay sf, I just went through a vigorous A/Bing with the daft punk Doing it right, Ace hood's bugatti song, and one of my favorite video game music for rumble, thumps, and subbass goodness.
> 
> *Ace Hood Bugatti*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ HOLY SCHIITT thanks a ton for this write-up. Appreciate the effort meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hmmm, i am in no rush in getting them though it's just that when the prices on them drop, it would be sweet to grab a set is all. haha
  
 Am kinda over that basshead iem/ can phase already but if the price is right and they are as amazing as some peps say they are then it's worth a try.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is strange to me that sometimes things happen for a reason and I remember reading about Sony coming out with a brand new XBA-Hybrid series and it immediately got the attention of the collective at headfi.
  
 After all it is SONY we are talking about..But when it comes to sound SONY is not going to back down to the likes of the many headphone manufactures based out of Japan or anywhere else for that matter...It seems just about everyone is experimenting with that magical mix of BAs and Dynamics and it was only a matter of time before SONY got in on the action.  The idea is to throw in the detail and the precision of Balanced armatures and then throw in a big Liquid Crystal Polymer 16mm Diaphragm..On paper that sounds quite exotic..In reality it is a smashing success! Read on.
  
 For the guys that own one of many hybrids that are available in the market. All I can say is these are exciting times..There are so many new products that are coming out and while I had the opportunity to grab one of the earlier hybrids. I waited and saved a little here and there waiting for the right one. But a little curve ball was thrown my way.. During the recent Holidays there was such a fantastic deal for the most recent headphone from Shure.I had to jump on the deal..
  
 The SRH1540s are an extremely enjoyable and immersive sounding headphone that have quickly shot up to the top of my headphone heap with ease..Not since the first time I heard my Denon D2000s have I enjoyed a bassy sound signature as much..As you guys know big bass usually means sacrificing something else in the sound...Not so with the SRH1540s..It gives a southern style helping of Bass with a lush smooth sound experience that just makes everything I hear from them sound too good to be true. I suppose you do have to be a fan of bass to fall for the sound. But for the guys that are. The cans will blow your mind. Lol.
  
 Fast forward to the H3s..
  
 The sound signature of these H3s are very similar to my SRH1540s... I enjoy my SRH1540s so much I was eager to get a H3 just because from sound descriptions the H3 sounded similar to that of the SRH1540s..The H3s are in fact the earphone version of what I am hearing out of my SRH1540s..It was immediately evident that there are more than a few similarities in sound tuning of both phones...
  
 I still would place my SRH1540 as the most enjoyable/ technical sound out of all my phones but the recent discoveries of the Doppios and now these H3s have shown me one thing..The advances of in ears are astonishing perhaps more so now a days.
  
 To me the effort put into an in ears design in sound has to be a daunting task. How do you please the masses that listen to so many types of music. Who do you please..What type of sound are you going for?..To me the tuning on these newer phones makes complete sense. These aren't a reference type sound or tuned like monitors..The H3 has one goal for the listener.. That is to truly enjoy what your listening to with a sound quality that does not skimp on anything.. Stage is full, large and dimensional and all enveloping..In fact you are literally stuffing your ears with multi speakers so it better have all of it..And all of it, it does! .With the size of the drivers in the H3s it would have been easy to overdo the bass end. The quality of the low end is there but no where near as bloated or skewed as some guys may make the bass end out to be. Overnight burn in and most of the out of box bloat is gone..To get this full warm smooth sound. It is a guess but I have a feeling the Dynamics in these phones are not just tuned for bass but also for the mids..That is the only way they are gonna get this fullness to happen..
  
 The sound characteristics seems to be leaning more torward the Dynamic end smoothness and warmth more so than the BAs clinical like leaner presentations.. But the BAs are picking off the details and providing that bite and shine with the top layers of the sound which adds absolute dimension to the sound, which was placed on top of the big Dynamic just for this reason.. The end results?..You get all the fixens with your 16oz Porter house steak..Refinements abound,.Detail that starts with the highest of notes to the lowest of sub bass notes. Depth, fullness, articulation, and a good helping of some solid textured bass. An absolutely wonderful sounding pair of in ears from SONY..
  
 How do the Doppios fair now that I got my H3s? To be continued..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> It is strange to me that sometimes things happen for a reason and I remember reading about Sony coming out with a brand new XBA-Hybrid series and it immediately got the attention of the collective at headfi.
> 
> After all it is SONY we are talking about...But when it comes to sound SONY is not going to back down to the likes of the many headphone manufacturers based out of Japan or anywhere else for that matter...It seems just about everyone is experimenting with that magical mix of BAs and dynamics and it was only a matter of time before SONY got in on the action.  The idea is to throw in the detail and the precision of Balanced Armatures and then throw in a big Liquid Crystal Polymer 16mm Diaphragm...on paper that sounds quite exotic...in reality it is a smashing success! Read on.
> 
> ...


 
 Corrected it!
 ...Sorry, my GN sense was overcoming me. But the write up is *awesome. *You go, Mr. Ds!


----------



## daveyostrow

thatbeatsguy said:


> When you're looking for the Havi B3, talk to Bhazard. He's your man.
> 
> But he said not to buy any, since they [the sellers] seem to have stopped selling the Pro as of late.
> 
> The Xiaomi is *great*, and you wouldn't be disappointed. What're you lookin' for in a budget earphone?




As great as the m200 are, I would like something with an easy fit for the subway... Im considering getting the eph100 again


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> As great as the m200 are, I would like something with an easy fit for the subway... Im considering getting the eph100 again


 
 excellent choice. I'm considering acquiring the same IEM.


----------



## peter123

WOW, you know you're in the wrong part of the world when you wake up and theres over 100 unread posts in one thread!
  
 No point in even trying to find all the post I would like to quote to comment on them so I just list some thoughts and since I'm a obstinate son of a bitch I'm going to disagree with just about everyone:
  
 Altough I really enjoy the CKN70's as well I do prefer the Piston's due to it's better bass and more air. My Piston's has more the 50 hours on them now so that might be a part of explaining this, other explanation will of course be different taste/preferences. As I mentioned earlier I think the Piston's are equally good as my Monster Gratitudes wich originally was sold for oves $200 so at least the compete with some $200 IEM's.
  
 In oppsoite to some other(s) I really enjoy the Piston's direct from the Fiio X3, best match to my ears so far. Now if I could only find that Ipod toch of mine...................
  
 How one can read the last 10 pages of this thread and come to the conclusion that the hype of the $19 Piston's is just hype is beyond my understanding. I've got both the Piston's and the Havi B3 and they are VERY different but as for now I would not rate the B3's higher.
  
 Eric: I really appreciate the comparision between the CKN70 and IM70!
  
 Vlenbo and DS: Nice write-ups!
 ThatBeatsguy: Well played in the quoting game, now that's Forum Post Etiquette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Bhazard: Enjoy Vegas, crazy place!
  
 Those AX35 really sounds temtpting, I'm hoping for more impressions soon.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

peter123 said:


> *WOW, you know you're in the wrong part of the world when you wake up and theres over 100 unread posts in one thread!*
> 
> No point in even trying to find all the post I would like to quote to comment on them so I just list some thoughts and since I'm a obstinate son of a bitch I'm going to disagree with just about everyone:
> 
> ...


 
      Hmph, I get the same problem...It's morning for the 'Muricans when I'm asleep. And dem 'Muricans post *fast*. 
 And thanks for the compliment! Don't wanna be a n00b no more; gotta be the Pro like dem (quoting Masa' Walka) "pro Beaters" I got up in my avi.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Got back to my *OM Audio IEP*'s, and really loving them through my *X3*. The details and bass is immense, and I get a much more level sound with them through my X3 than I do with my Piston or 770X. Korn really shines. So does Dimmu Borgir and Children Of Bodom.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So excited when I saw the update on my tracking that shows my DUNU DN-1000 has left San Francisco. This means I can make my comparisons by Saturday. Until then I got the OM Audio, Piston, and UE 700 to keep my time.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> So excited when I saw the update on my tracking that shows my DUNU DN-1000 has left San Francisco. This means I can make my comparisons by Saturday. Until then I got the OM Audio, Piston, and UE 700 to keep my time.


 
 Wait...it was in da 'Frisco? You better be lucky Walcer didn't get them...it's his joint, you know.


----------



## SyCo87

bhazard said:


> Yup. Have you ever gone back and realized just how much money you blew in the process as well? lol If you're still here, it was worth it.




Yeah, but, I start hitting the $200-300 range, I plan to settle on something for a while. From there, I will probably go custom down the line. For now, though, I am enjoying the ride and adventure.


----------



## IEMagnet01

syco87 said:


> Yeah, but, I start hitting the $200-300 range, I plan to settle on something for a while. From there, I will probably go custom down the line. For now, though, I am enjoying the ride and adventure.


 
 I'm hoping the DUNU do that very thing for me. I wanna wrap this buying IEM stuff for awhile.


----------



## Pastapipo

I don't get the hype of the Sony MH1c, They're good in some area's (Instrument separation, detail) but I find them quite thin sounding and not as clear and balanced as the VSD1s. I love the clarity and the upper region of the vsd1s, the drum kit especially. What I don't like is the mid-bass, the sound of the vsd1s is so smooth and detailed, it's like a beautiful lady in a red silk dress, but she is wearing army boots. The mid-bass just doesn't fit in the sound signature of the vsd1s.
  
 The Xears Xe200pro are still one of the most enjoyable, earphones to listen too. excellent sound-stage, sub-bass and  overall balance. They are just not as clear and detailed as the VSD1S. 
 I wished the Vsonic vsd1s and the Xears Xe200pro made a love baby. That would be perfect...
 It's a shame, as a student, I can't afford to shell out 150 euro for some proper IEMs (GR07BE?) or 500 euro for some Custom IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 My Quest for affordable (<$50) and good sounding continues! Next up, the Pistons.


----------



## SyCo87

iemagnet01 said:


> I'm hoping the DUNU do that very thing for me. I wanna wrap this buying IEM stuff for awhile.




Yeah, I hear you. Can't wait for your comparison between those and the OMs. I plan to purchase something in the $200-300 price-range(if I can contain myself) within the next few months.


----------



## razorblader

peter123 said:


> In oppsoite to some other(s) I really enjoy the Piston's direct from the Fiio X3, best match to my ears so far.


 
 +1
 Probably to do with us being in Europe and all that or sumthin'


----------



## Mackem

What tips is everyone using with the Pistons? I only have the tips that came with my Carbo Bassos and some MEElec double flange ones. The MEElec ones seem to kill the bass but can't get a proper fit with the other tips, feels like they're not securely in my ears, probably due to the Pistons having larger nozzles?
  
 So, need recommendations on tips that hopefully aren't double flange and will fit the Pistons. I usually use medium sized tips but have a feeling the Piston tips will need to be larger?
  
 I bought a 3.5mm extender from eBay as well and when I plug the Pistons into it then into my PC, I can't hear the vocals. Dodgy extender perhaps? I need a 1M 3.5mm extension that will work properly.


----------



## 129207

pastapipo said:


> I don't get the hype of the Sony MH1c, They're good in some area's (Instrument separation, detail) but I find them quite thin sounding and not as clear and balanced as the VSD1s.


 
  
 This is very strange. The MHC1 is one of the bassiest in-ears I own... These things are particularly sensitive to a proper seal and the right tips. I get horrible results with a single flange and the slightest movement of my jaw or head influences the overal sound. Double flange tips work much better. Really, you should try them with a proper seal. They are everything BUT thin. 
  
 IF you're considering the GR07 and find the MHC1 too thin, you're in for major disappointment. The GR07 is a bass-light in-ear compared to the MHC1. I have both here at home and the MHC1 is much warmer.


----------



## pro1137

peter123 said:


> WOW, you know you're in the wrong part of the world when you wake up and theres over 100 unread posts in one thread!


 
  
 Hahaha a wow !! I can't believe it


----------



## razorblader

mackem said:


> What tips is everyone using with the Pistons? I only have the tips that came with my Carbo Bassos and some MEElec double flange ones. The MEElec ones seem to kill the bass but can't get a proper fit with the other tips, feels like they're not securely in my ears.
> 
> I bought a 3.5mm extender from eBay as well and when I plug the Pistons into it then into my PC, I can't hear the vocals. Dodgy extender perhaps? I need a 1M 3.5mm extension that will work properly.


 

 I'm using the Ultimate Ears TF10 medium tips. Great treble and bass. Didn't care much for the Sony hybrids tbh.


----------



## Mackem

razorblader said:


> I'm using the Ultimate Ears TF10 medium tips. Great treble and bass. Didn't care much for the Sony hybrids tbh.


 
 Where do you get those?


----------



## razorblader

mackem said:


> Where do you get those?


 

 Bought a bunch of those online from a shop in the UK some years ago . Will get back to you once I'm home if I can still find the email with the name of the shop.


----------



## Mackem

razorblader said:


> Bought a bunch of those online from a shop in the UK some years ago . Will get back to you once I'm home if I can still find the email with the name of the shop.


 
 I see. I like the look of the Pistons but wish the cable from the remote to the earbuds themselves was a bit longer. As I said though, I'll just have to find a small extender that actually works.


----------



## peter123

mackem said:


> What tips is everyone using with the Pistons? I only have the tips that came with my Carbo Bassos and some MEElec double flange ones. The MEElec ones seem to kill the bass but can't get a proper fit with the other tips, feels like they're not securely in my ears, probably due to the Pistons having larger nozzles?
> 
> So, need recommendations on tips that hopefully aren't double flange and will fit the Pistons. I usually use medium sized tips but have a feeling the Piston tips will need to be larger?
> 
> I bought a 3.5mm extender from eBay as well and when I plug the Pistons into it then into my PC, I can't hear the vocals. Dodgy extender perhaps? I need a 1M 3.5mm extension that will work properly.


 
 I use the Sony hybrids (or maybe the Vsonic version og them, not sure) and I'm very happy with them.
  
 Definitely sounds like there's a problem with your extension cable.


----------



## bhazard

So the micro ring is totally different. Figured it would be. The best part is that $10 is still well worth it. My friend just bought a $20 crap sony set for the plane and I just shook my head.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mackem said:


> *What tips is everyone using with the Pistons?* I only have the tips that came with my Carbo Bassos and some MEElec double flange ones. The MEElec ones seem to kill the bass but can't get a proper fit with the other tips, feels like they're not securely in my ears, probably due to the Pistons having larger nozzles?
> 
> So, need recommendations on tips that hopefully aren't double flange and will fit the Pistons. I usually use medium sized tips but have a feeling the Piston tips will need to be larger?
> 
> I bought a 3.5mm extender from eBay as well and when I plug the Pistons into it then into my PC, I can't hear the vocals. Dodgy extender perhaps? I need a 1M 3.5mm extension that will work properly.


 
 I use some stout double-flanges. I think I just showed them in that image I posted hours ago.


----------



## Mackem

peter123 said:


> I use the Sony hybrids (or maybe the Vsonic version og them, not sure) and I'm very happy with them.
> 
> Definitely sounds like there's a problem with your extension cable.


 
 Did you get them with the earbuds themselves or did you buy them elsewhere? Looking for somewhere preferably in Europe to buy some tips that will fit and not ruin the sound.


----------



## journeyy

mackem said:


> Did you get them with the earbuds themselves or did you buy them elsewhere? Looking for somewhere preferably in Europe to buy some tips that will fit and not ruin the sound.


 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLACK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cusions-/360828980391?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item5403154ca7


----------



## Mackem

journeyy said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLACK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cusions-/360828980391?pt=US_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item5403154ca7


 
 Thanks, ordered.


----------



## ericp10

kamakahah said:


> Thanks guy. I appreciate it. I happened upon 2 of those 3 links. Just wasn't quite sure which I should go with.
> 
> New-itis seems to hit me every month or so. After customs, an X3 and a few others I need to pull in the reins a bit.


 
  
  
 I bought mine from ibuygou.com. And I think it's cheaper than it was a month ago. It took me a little over 30 days to receive it though.


----------



## ericp10

Nice comments on the H-3, Dsnuts.


----------



## Zelda

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm seems that my KZ Micro Rings were already delivered today. Just popped them into my ears and is sad to report that they sound anything like the ATH CKN70s, the CKN70s has much better resolution, with more micro details, better control of bass and overall better bass quality AND DAT CRAZIER TREBLE EXTENSION!!! LMAO
> 
> These KZ Micro Rings has surprising big bass quantity, quality is pretty decent but is indeed a bit too boomy so it gets in the way of the rest of the sonic spectrum. They are fun sounding for sure and seems to be pretty technically capable but is not in the same league as the CKN70s sonically.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for the impressions!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really waited for that. maybe they're more like the ckn50?


----------



## razorblader

mackem said:


> I see. I like the look of the Pistons but wish the cable from the remote to the earbuds themselves was a bit longer. As I said though, I'll just have to find a small extender that actually works.


 

 I bought the UE tips from this shop in 2011:
  
 http://www.handheldaudio.co.uk/Earphone-Foams-Tips-Earphones/b/2875067031?ie=UTF8&title=Earphone+Foams+%2FTips&field_brandtextbin=&field_subjectbin=&field_price=&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=36&searchPage=1&searchBinNameList=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Cprice
  
 They seem to only have the small UE tips left, there's a bunch of Shure and Westone tips on offer as well.


----------



## ericp10

I have to admit, the Pistons have a very nice refined and rich sound quality coming out of the X3. Still not hitting the level of a good pair of burned in CKN70s to me, but don't get me wrong, these are some very nice cheapies. I could get to CKN70 level (or surpass it). We'll see if it keep going on this path. I'm loving what it is doing for my jazz tracks.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> I have to admit, the Pistons have a very nice refined and rich sound quality coming out of the X3. Still not hitting the level of a good pair of burned in CKN70s to me, but don't get me wrong, these are some very nice cheapies. I could get to CKN70 level (or surpass it). We'll see if it keep going on this path. I'm loving what it is doing for my jazz tracks.



If it removes that treble spike of the ckn70's then the pistons would be an ideal alternative.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> If it removes that treble spike of the ckn70's then the pistons would be an ideal alternative.


 
  
  
 Ironically, DannyBai, the treble pike smoothed out for me considerably in the CKN70 after a good burn-in (I know you and I both have similar problems with harsh treble). But I would say that the treble in the Pistons is a bit smoother off the back than the CKN70s treble. I cannot stand harsh treble (one of the reasons I don't care for the EX-1000 or EX-600). I think you would be pleasant surprised in hearing the Pistons. I certainly am.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ericp10 said:


> *I have to admit, the Pistons have a very nice refined and rich sound quality coming out of the X3.* Still not hitting the level of a good pair of burned in CKN70s to me, but don't get me wrong, these are some very nice cheapies. I could get to CKN70 level (or surpass it). We'll see if it keep going on this path. I'm loving what it is doing for my jazz tracks.


 
 Huh, I thought IEMagnet mentioned that the Pistons don't sound any good from the X3s. Instead, he said listening from the iPod (or pretty much any smartphone, from my experience) was better, as if they were made for the device itself. Still, I don't have an X3, so I can't really say anything to that. I'll keep listening to ya anyways.
  
 ...OMG. Never noticed that it was 1 AM already. Gotta get some sleep...but not after I send this report that dad wants translated into Chinese...
 G'night folks, thatBeatsguy is signing off!


----------



## ericp10

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh, I thought IEMagnet mentioned that the Pistons don't sound any good from the X3s. Instead, he said listening from the iPod (or pretty much any smartphone, from my experience) was better, as if they were made for the device itself. Still, I don't have an X3, so I can't really say anything to that. I'll keep listening to ya anyways.
> 
> ...OMG. Never noticed that it was 1 AM already. Gotta get some sleep...but not after I send this report that dad wants translated into Chinese...
> G'night folks, thatBeatsguy is signing off!


 
 Well, clearly IEMagnet and I don't hear things the same way (or see too many things the same way either). Yet, he and I seem to agree that the Pistons have a pretty good sound. Do I place it on the same level he seems to place it on SQ-wise? No, we differ there. And that's okay.


----------



## razorblader

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh, I thought IEMagnet mentioned that the Pistons don't sound any good from the X3s.


 

 That's not what I and a few others are hearing, the Pistons sound great from the X3.
 I agree that the Pistons do sound very good from weaker devices like smartphones but they definitely scale with better sources without getting too harsh or v-shaped.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ericp10 said:


> *Well, clearly IEMagnet and I don't hear things the same way (or see too many things the same way either).* Yet, he and I seem to agree that the Pistons have a pretty good sound. Do I place it on the same level he seems to place it on SQ-wise? No, we differ there. And that's okay.


 
      Exactly. I don't think I want to trust IEMagnet (or anyone for that matter), since everything here is a matter of opinion. Can't trust anyone without trying them for yourself, I guess. Sadly, I don't have the money to buy the means to experience what you're experiencing. But I guess, for now, I'll trust the man who sits up all night comparing IEMs.
      But why *do* you sit up all night comparing IEMs? Do they have an impact on one's perception on sound or something? Or do you not have that much time during the day?
  
 Wait, why am I still awake? But anyway, who needs sleep? I know I don't, especially since I found this on my desk:

 I'm looking to give them a shot with them Pistons, despite knowing that the Pistons trump these no matter how you put it. But even so, I'm just gonna give it a shot, since my sis won't let me put them in my ears for longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

razorblader said:


> That's not what I and a few others are hearing, the Pistons sound great from the X3.
> I agree that the Pistons do sound very good from weaker devices like smartphones but they definitely scale with better sources without getting too harsh or v-shaped.


 
 Huh, so FiiO's DAPs really *are* great. I'm now looking forward to getting their future X1 DAP.
 If they have good DAP scaling, what about amps? I recall peter123 saying that they get a little uncontrolled when powered up, and a little testing on my end shows that their soundstage gets all messed up, and sounds a little congested in the process.


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> Well, clearly IEMagnet and I don't hear things the same way (or see too many things the same way either). Yet, he and I seem to agree that the Pistons have a pretty good sound. Do I place it on the same level he seems to place it on SQ-wise? No, we differ there. And that's okay.


 

 Enjoyed your comparisons with the Pistons compared to some other IEM's. Thank you.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Ironically, DannyBai, the treble pike smoothed out for me considerably in the CKN70 after a good burn-in (I know you and I both have similar problems with harsh treble). But I would say that the treble in the Pistons is a bit smoother off the back than the CKN70s treble. I cannot stand harsh treble (one of the reasons I don't care for the EX-1000 or EX-600). I think you would be pleasant surprised in hearing the Pistons. I certainly am.




Man, I burned in the ckn70's for over 300 hours. I think I was nearing 500 by the time I got rid of them. I didn't have the same issues with the ckn50's however. Maybe I had a bad pair. I'd pick up the pistons but no need at this point and I'm sure I'll hear it eventually. Nice work on finding a budget king fellas.


----------



## Grayson73

iemagnet01 said:


> The Piston are the best sub $50 IEM of all time. I go in record to say this. BEST sub $50. As for sub $100, I'm close to saying best..but not quite ready. My DUNU are still in transit, so once they land on my lap, who knows if I'll be using the Piston that often? Same with the B3, but at this moment, they've docked my UE700, IEP, MMDT (ok my fiancé is the one who uses these every day. They don't fit me so good), 770X, and She3580. I can't imagine picking those over the Piston. WHA?! Did I just say that?! Yeeeeppp.


 
  
 Can't wait for mine to arrive.  I'll be surprised if I like them more than my Carbo Tenore (and maybe Gratitude), but am excited to find out!


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> Enjoyed your comparisons with the Pistons compared to some other IEM's. Thank you.


 
  
  
 No problem.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Man, I burned in the ckn70's for over 300 hours. I think I was nearing 500 by the time I got rid of them. I didn't have the same issues with the ckn50's however. Maybe I had a bad pair. I'd pick up the pistons but no need at this point and I'm sure I'll hear it eventually. Nice work on finding a budget king fellas.


 
  
 We both have plenty to occupy us with DannyBai. You can hear the Pistons whenever you want to my friend.


----------



## Mackem

Anyone got any ideas where I'd get a 3.5mm extender (EU/UK) that will actually work with my Pistons? Not sure why the one I had didn't work but when I plugged it all the way in it was like the vocals were muffled but when it was half plugged in it was fine?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> It is strange to me that sometimes things happen for a reason and I remember reading about Sony coming out with a brand new XBA-Hybrid series and it immediately got the attention of the collective at headfi.
> 
> After all it is SONY we are talking about..But when it comes to sound SONY is not going to back down to the likes of the many headphone manufactures based out of Japan or anywhere else for that matter...It seems just about everyone is experimenting with that magical mix of BAs and Dynamics and it was only a matter of time before SONY got in on the action.  The idea is to throw in the detail and the precision of Balanced armatures and then throw in a big Liquid Crystal Polymer 16mm Diaphragm..On paper that sounds quite exotic..In reality it is a smashing success! Read on.
> 
> ...


 
 EXCELLENT H3 review DS, thanks for the great insights into the H3 sound.. Lookin forward to your comparison with the Doppios.!!!!! please asap!  I ve been trying to order Doppios for a week from Tenso and amazon jp. but they keep messing with my password and i can't get into the sites.  changed my password ten times but it still won't work, and caused problems with my amazon us account!  and ebay price for them is a 100$ more still on Doppios. so i compromised and ordered a OMINEARPEACE on sale .  they seem to be getting quite an appreciation among head fi afficiandos.  still hope to get the Doppios pending your review comparing them to the H3s., hoping some ebay seller will match that amazon. jp. price. onward and inward, thanks for your reporting from the front.


----------



## peter123

razorblader said:


> I bought the UE tips from this shop in 2011:
> 
> http://www.handheldaudio.co.uk/Earphone-Foams-Tips-Earphones/b/2875067031?ie=UTF8&title=Earphone+Foams+%2FTips&field_brandtextbin=&field_subjectbin=&field_price=&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=36&searchPage=1&searchBinNameList=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Cprice
> 
> They seem to only have the small UE tips left, there's a bunch of Shure and Westone tips on offer as well.


 
 Thank you, for Once I'm glad for my small ear canals


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> We both have plenty to occupy us with DannyBai. You can hear the Pistons whenever you want to my friend.




Very true and thank you my friend.


----------



## Kamakahah

ericp10 said:


> I bought mine from ibuygou.com. And I think it's cheaper than it was a month ago. It took me a little over 30 days to receive it though.


 
  
 I ended up going with the second eBay link that was provided. The one at $24 from Hong Kong. They accepted $20 so seems like a good deal. "Shipped" a few hours later.
  
 So far all of my orders from Hong Kong have arrived in 4-7 days. Been pretty lucky. Somehow they pass through LA customs pretty fast recently. Here's hoping.
  
 It would be nice if they end up at a similar level to the CKN70s, but I'm not holding my breath. They were enjoyable in so many ways. It's too bad the peak still remained after over 250 hours of burn-in. 
  
 Thanks for the links/suggestions fellas.


----------



## razorblader

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh, so FiiO's DAPs really *are* great. I'm now looking forward to getting their future X1 DAP.
> If they have good DAP scaling, what about amps? I recall peter123 saying that they get a little uncontrolled when powered up, and a little testing on my end shows that their soundstage gets all messed up, and sounds a little congested in the process.


 

 Just tried them with my X3 going into my Objective 2 (on the low gain setting) and the Pistons scale up nicely actually. Soundstage gets a bit wider and deeper and pinpoint accuracy improves as well. There's a bit more detail and finesse in the presentation, the treble is definitely present but is in no way harsh or overdone and there's very little sibilance, bass is full and rounded, mids are smooth and musical.
  
 They definitely don't need an amp to sound very nice but there's a little improvement to be had from proper amping, at least with my test configuration. Have to add that my Pistons have had a burn-in and play time in excess of 80 hours and that for me the UE TF10 tips (medium) make all the difference. YMMV.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Someone said in this post a couple of days ago that we hype things up and then move on (insinuating we build things up and then realize the products aren't as good as we initially stated). I wanted to respond to that now. I think that statement couldn't be farthest from the truth. I think what actually happens is that if we hear something we really like, we write about here enthusiastically; share the changes we hear; share discoveries about the product; and then we move on into listening bliss. I mean there is really only so much you can say about a product where it cease to be a discovery. Either others like it like you do or they don't. It doesn't mean our opinion changed at all, we just exhausted what can be said about said product without getting repetitious, or we found something we like better (doesn't mean we stopped liking the other product).
> 
> That brings me to the CKN70. The CKN70 I own has about 100 hours of burn-in. This is what I hope the Pistons morph into. I haven't listened to the CKN70 in quite a long time. It sounds freakin awesome (better than the Pistons and CKN50, and more clarity than the DN900 with more bass). I never thought the CKN70 was a bad sounding earphone. So why I never mention it much or listen to it as much as my others? Like the CKN50, the cord can be a bit unruly with a mind of its own (and a j-cord at that). But sound-wise, it's one of the best under $150. If the Pistons reach the CKN70s (an AT for those who don't know) sound level, it will truly be an amazing cheap little iem. Okay, I'll try do the DN-1000 comparison tomorrow. Want some more time with the  Pistons.


 
  
 Oh no, I hope it's not like the CKN70.  I hated the CKN70 because the highs were way too harsh and bright.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Oh no, I hope it's not like the CKN70.  I hated the CKN70 because the highs were way too harsh and bright.


 
 High are not harsh in the Pistons, but share a similar sound signature (with more bass).


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Man, I burned in the ckn70's for over 300 hours. I think I was nearing 500 by the time I got rid of them. I didn't have the same issues with the ckn50's however. Maybe I had a bad pair. I'd pick up the pistons but no need at this point and I'm sure I'll hear it eventually. Nice work on finding a budget king fellas.


 
 Haha, I think I bought the CKN70 from DannyBai.  Maybe we both listened to a bad pair.  Notice how far down they are in my sig.


----------



## Grayson73

I hear people talking about the Mikros 90.  How do they compare to JVC S500 and Takstar Pro 80?


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> High are not harsh, but share a similar sound signature (with more bass).


 
 +1. The highs on the CKN70's were never harsh to me.


----------



## peter123

thatbeatsguy said:


> Huh, so FiiO's DAPs really *are* great. I'm now looking forward to getting their future X1 DAP.
> If they have good DAP scaling, what about amps? I recall peter123 saying that they get a little uncontrolled when powered up, and a little testing on my end shows that their soundstage gets all messed up, and sounds a little congested in the process.


 
 I really like them with the X3 but with the Schiit  Magni I felt as if it lost the control and went over the top. The Magni is pretty powerfull though.


----------



## mochill

I'll compare mikros90 against my s500 soon


----------



## vlenbo

Quote:


thatbeatsguy said:


> Interesting read, vlenbo. You have a good night meng.


 
  
 Thanks beatsguy! I did have one, thankfully. I read that you haven't slept, you sure you don't want at least a nap? IF you do, good night for a bit!


sfwalcer said:


> ^ HOLY SCHIITT thanks a ton for this write-up. Appreciate the effort meng!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No problem, I keep my word. Well, at least most of the time.
  
 Awww, so close! haha, jk. I know you'd snatch them in an instant if they were more wallet friendly. I know there's no rush, but thank you as I seemed to make you get them ASAP, lol.
  
 Well, that is news to me! I thought it might not have enough of that energy you might want, so I'm trying to be careful not to hype this iem, but it does enough power in my ears. Once the price becomes right, you will not ever regret buying these, I swear it.
  


dsnuts said:


> It is strange to me that sometimes things happen for a reason and I remember reading about Sony coming out with a brand new XBA-Hybrid series and it immediately got the attention of the collective at headfi.
> 
> After all it is SONY we are talking about..But when it comes to sound SONY is not going to back down to the likes of the many headphone manufactures based out of Japan or anywhere else for that matter...It seems just about everyone is experimenting with that magical mix of BAs and Dynamics and it was only a matter of time before SONY got in on the action.  The idea is to throw in the detail and the precision of Balanced armatures and then throw in a big Liquid Crystal Polymer 16mm Diaphragm..On paper that sounds quite exotic..In reality it is a smashing success! Read on.
> 
> ...


 
 Brilliant write up DS, sir!
  
 My theory on that bloat is due to that smooth and warm sound it has. That's just a guess, but the way the bass portrays itself on these iems, and the good amount of it are the reason why it sounds bloaty to people. It still sounds bloaty to me, but it's kept to a bare minimum now. I didnt burn them fully in yet, and that is pretty impressive to say the least, now to wait for it to tighten up.
  
 Some heafiers had the ex1000s, and based their impressions of the bass on the ex1000 as a better quality than the h-3s. Yet, there is a difference of bass quantity between the two. I think it was high expectations or something else entirely.
  
 Btw, 
 Mind if I guess on those comparisons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The Doppios are tuned to be a bit more monitor like, especially since the sound is cleaner than the h-3's, resulting in a thinner sound, but not as thin as some BAs (like those blasted ck10s, this is me speaking that though). 
  
 The mids between the two are different, the sonys are warmer, lusher, and the doppios dryer, clearer. 
  
 The highs are slightly brighter on the doppios than the sony's, which can be a deal breaker for some on the sony camp, but the sonys do not lack extension, sound rolled off, and they are pretty detailed for its liquid crystal diaphram.
  
 The soundstage differences between the two is like this. 
  
 The doppios have that air due to the cleanness of its spectrum, which makes the soundstage sound like a concert outside, but it sounds like you're in the near the front row of the audience as you hear the band closer to you, compared to the h-3s. The soundstage is above average, but the h-3s take it to a hyperdimensional level!
  
 I don't know how'd you describe the soundstage though, and I'm just spewing predictions, lol. I hope this doesn't come off as a rude thing, I just want to guess what you'd say about the comparison is all.
  
 Quote:


peter123 said:


> WOW, you know you're in the wrong part of the world when you wake up and theres over 100 unread posts in one thread!
> 
> No point in even trying to find all the post I would like to quote to comment on them so I just list some thoughts and since I'm a obstinate son of a bitch I'm going to disagree with just about everyone:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tell me about it, I just found that out this morning, lol. And thanks man, and hope that bhazard has a nice trip as well.
  
 Nice impressions, I wonder if the bass is all that...I'm tempted..


thatbeatsguy said:


> Hmph, I get the same problem...It's morning for the 'Muricans when I'm asleep. And dem 'Muricans post *fast*.
> And thanks for the compliment! Don't wanna be a n00b no more; gotta be the Pro like dem (quoting Masa' Walka) "pro Beaters" I got up in my avi.


 
 Go become pro, beats guy, upgrade yourself to that stature! We'll be waiting,  
  


ericp10 said:


> I have to admit, the Pistons have a very nice refined and rich sound quality coming out of the X3. Still not hitting the level of a good pair of burned in CKN70s to me, but don't get me wrong, these are some very nice cheapies. I could get to CKN70 level (or surpass it). We'll see if it keep going on this path. I'm loving what it is doing for my jazz tracks.


 
  
 Nice write up eric, those were good comparisons, the dunu-900 vs the pistons was a mind boggling moment for me. I was anticipating the DN1000 right after I read the ckn50 and the piston showdowns. I at least got some ckn70 vs im70 and piston goodness, 


dannybai said:


> If it removes that treble spike of the ckn70's then the pistons would be an ideal alternative.


 
  
 I'm with danny's ears on this one, I still heard the treble a bit spicy to my liking. But..dang man, you guys seriously didn't think that the mids were silibant? Especially the upper mids? It destroyed whatever was left of my love for monitor tuned mids! (Until I got them smoothed out with the m200s and h-3s, then I enjoyed hearing the im-02s). I tried burning them in, and the mids did relax a bit, but they were still annoying to hear, I thought the vocals sounded unnatural due to this.
  
 If anything, my opinion differs on the ckn70s impressions we all had. The first minute I heard them, the moment I loathed them.
  
 Now though, I enjoy them and will not let anyone touch them! It's beautiful, with great crunchy mids, awesome bass, and hot highs.


ericp10 said:


> Ironically, DannyBai, the treble pike smoothed out for me considerably in the CKN70 after a good burn-in (I know you and I both have similar problems with harsh treble). But I would say that the treble in the Pistons is a bit smoother off the back than the CKN70s treble. I cannot stand harsh treble (one of the reasons I don't care for the EX-1000 or EX-600). I think you would be pleasant surprised in hearing the Pistons. I certainly am.


 
 ^still didn't smooth it out entirely for me, but it was a great amount of smoothing that helped me stay satisfied with my purchase.
  


dannybai said:


> Man, I burned in the ckn70's for over 300 hours. I think I was nearing 500 by the time I got rid of them. I didn't have the same issues with the ckn50's however. Maybe I had a bad pair. I'd pick up the pistons but no need at this point and I'm sure I'll hear it eventually. Nice work on finding a budget king fellas.


 
  
 Maybe some of us are more fragile to the silibance? I don't know to be honest, but I know that the highs were not so friendly with me, until they smoothed out to the point where they were only bright for me. Still a bit spicy, though..


drbluenewmexico said:


> EXCELLENT H3 review DS, thanks for the great insights into the H3 sound.. Lookin forward to your comparison with the Doppios.!!!!! please asap!  I ve been trying to order Doppios for a week from Tenso and amazon jp. but they keep messing with my password and i can't get into the sites.  changed my password ten times but it still won't work, and caused problems with my amazon us account!  and ebay price for them is a 100$ more still on Doppios. so i compromised and ordered a OMINEARPEACE on sale .  they seem to be getting quite an appreciation among head fi afficiandos.  still hope to get the Doppios pending your review comparing them to the H3s., hoping some ebay seller will match that amazon. jp. price. onward and inward, thanks for your reporting from the front.


 
  
 Awww dang it meng, you have to have balls of steel! It's good though, I hope there's a way you can resolve the password problem. I also hope you enjoy them oem audio innear peace....IN EAR PIECE....IN EAR PEACE? don't know, really!
  
 Trust me when I say that there will be an ebay seller up to this month that will match them, as it doesn't take long for those vultures to realize that their sales aren't getting anywhere.


grayson73 said:


> Haha, I think I bought the CKN70 from DannyBai.  Maybe we both listened to a bad pair.  Notice how far down they are in my sig.


 
 Pretty low...
  
 I agree! To an extent..I still like them ckn70s, liked them better burned-in than out of box. I wish the rings were removed though, they were a bit annoying to me, as well as that grotesque cable! Bleh, it was such an awkward move on At's part.


----------



## Dsnuts

Congradulations guys we are now the most  busiest thread in all of headfi!..
  
 Good guess on the Doppios Vlenbo..I will let ericp and Danny chime in on their doppios..Lets just say they are very complimentary of the sounds on the H3..
  
 No matter what type of music your into the Doppio, H3 combination will take care of all of it, like no other..More to come on this matter..


----------



## razorblader

dsnuts said:


> Congradulations guys we are now the most  busiest thread in all of headfi!..


----------



## Pastapipo

negakinu said:


> This is very strange. The MHC1 is one of the bassiest in-ears I own... These things are particularly sensitive to a proper seal and the right tips. I get horrible results with a single flange and the slightest movement of my jaw or head influences the overal sound. Double flange tips work much better. Really, you should try them with a proper seal. They are everything BUT thin.
> 
> IF you're considering the GR07 and find the MHC1 too thin, you're in for major disappointment. The GR07 is a bass-light in-ear compared to the MHC1. I have both here at home and the MHC1 is much warmer.


 
  
 Sorry, my bad, I'm not yet very skillful in the audiophile language. 
 What I mean is the thickness of a guitar note. For example in Radioheads Reckoner, the first few notes sound thicker and smoother with the VSD1S than with the MH1. Maybe this is due to the high mids in the vsd1s?
 The bass of the MH1 is excellent, nothing to complain there. I get a perfect fit with the regular tips.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Congradulations guys we are now the most  busiest thread in all of headfi!..
> 
> Good guess on the Doppios Vlenbo..I will let ericp and Danny chime in on their doppios..Lets just say they are very complimentary of the sounds on the H3..
> 
> No matter what type of music your into the Doppio, H3 combination will take care of all of it, like no other..More to come on this matter..


 
 Awesome! This thread deserves it.
  
 On another note, thanks, I have to thank the ath for that, but disregarding that, I agree wholeheartedly with your thoughts on the h3, doppio combination.
  
 The im-02s cannot do well alone, and so the h-3s are a good extra iem to remedy the bass light sound, while retaining most of the fine mid and high detail that you would normally want in a ba.
  
 Hoewver, the im-02s have a bit more leaner and clearer mids and highs, and the soundstage is not overly done, which helps you enjoy the sound a lot more, easier on the ears, but the h-3s do awesome in soundstage, who wouldn't want to keep both the doppios and h-3s? (My case the im02s)
  
 This year is awesome, I hope it becomes epic  near the end of the year.
  
 Edit: I think I see eric's doppios waving at everyone at headfi. Looks like it's already heading to him as we speak.


----------



## ericp10

No Doppio until tomorrow.


----------



## waynes world

pastapipo said:


> What I mean is the thickness of a guitar note. For example in Radioheads Reckoner, the first few notes sound thicker and smoother with the VSD1S than with the MH1. Maybe this is due to the high mids in the vsd1s?


 
  
 Friggin' great song and awesome album.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've been trying to use the Piston with the X3. Kinda like I paid good money for it , I might as well use it. The bass is nowhere near punchy and lacks roundness on the X3, vs the Sony or iPod. It's not bad with the X3, but they don't scale up in SQ, unless you mean less present bass, less soundstage, and less smoothness is scaling up? Now I admit the X3 brings out micro details that I miss on the other DAPS. I noticed this one a progressive rock track, where there was snare taps and cymbal taps going simultaneously, that was present clearly on the X3, that tended to get lost in the other DAPs. They sound smoother on less amped sources, but sound just fine on the X3. The X3 is a great DAP, and the Piston sounds pretty rad on any DAP.


----------



## ericp10

I've going back and forth between the Pistons and BA-200 today. Was hoping to have the Doppios today to compare with the dual-BA BA-200, but they are still sitting in the post office until tomorrow. This will be interesting since the BA-200 is the most dynamic sounding of the multi-BA earphones (universals) I've ever owned.


----------



## kahaluu

That would be a great comparison. I really love my BA200's because they are really dynamic sounding for armature phones.


----------



## ericp10

BA-200 has nice bass too.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Love the bass and mids.


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> That would be a great comparison. I really love my BA200's because they are really dynamic sounding for armature phones.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The BA-200 had the best quality bass of any dual BA I've ever encountered. Sweetest mids too. If only the treble wasn't practically non- existent, and they would have been the perfect BA.


----------



## vlenbo

romee said:


> Has anyone tried these yet (ATH-RE700)??
> I was looking for an open headphone so I bought the EP700 but then I saw this so I bought it too. I'm hoping for some impressions. I think I can still cancel the order.  I guess I'll give them a try. They're too perrrty to not give them a chance.


 
 Just saw the first 5 star review on amazon japan. He says it had tight sound, great mids, and pleasing bright highs.
  
 Any update on those re700s?
  
 @eric: my mistake, I thought there might have been a good chance that you'd recieve them today, thanks for updating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Taken from kakaku, this headphone is pretty good according to the reviewer. I am probably going to pull the trigger on these and see if it does better than the es700s.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Taken from kakaku, this headphone is pretty good according to the reviewer. I am probably going to pull the trigger on these and see if it does better than the es700s.


 
  
 vienbo, you're the guinea pig man!


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Just saw the first 5 star review on amazon japan. He says it had tight sound, great mids, and pleasing bright highs.
> 
> Any update on those re700s?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 No need to be sorry. I should have received them today, but this damn post office!


----------



## osiris1

ericp10 said:


> I've going back and forth between the Pistons and BA-200 today. Was hoping to have the Doppios today to compare with the dual-BA BA-200, but they are still sitting in the post office until tomorrow. This will be interesting since the BA-200 is the most dynamic sounding of the multi-BA earphones (universals) I've ever owned


 
 the Pistons feels 'faster' while the BA200 is more of a smooth ride to me.
 anyone feels the same?


----------



## ericp10

osiris1 said:


> the Pistons feels 'faster' while the BA200 is more of a smooth ride to me.
> anyone feels the same?


 
  
 Haven't compared the Pistons to the BA200 yet. Pistons on massive burn-in right now.


----------



## kahaluu

Just received my Pistons today and so far I'm impressed by the SQ from these. Not bad for $20 phones.


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> Just received my Pistons today and so far I'm impressed by the SQ from these. Not bad for $20 phones.


 





  Looking forward to more of your impressions.


----------



## kahaluu

I'll give some impressions after some massive burn in like you.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> vienbo, you're the guinea pig man!


 
  
 Careful wayne, I'm going to hype the sound out of those re-700s if they're that good, and I won't share them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ericp10 said:


> No need to be sorry. I should have received them today, but this damn post office!


 





 I hope you get it tomorrow, sucks that we're still in winter.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> *Thanks beatsguy! I did have one, thankfully. I read that you haven't slept, you sure you don't want at least a nap? IF you do, good night for a bit!*
> No problem, I keep my word. Well, at least most of the time.
> 
> Awww, so close! haha, jk. I know you'd snatch them in an instant if they were more wallet friendly. I know there's no rush, but thank you as I seemed to make you get them ASAP, lol.
> ...


 
 So....many....quotes!
 Meh, I went to sleep after finally finishing the translation of my dad's own report. Slept like a baby until waking up just now.


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> So....many....quotes!
> Meh, I went to sleep after finally finishing the translation of my dad's own report. *Slept like a baby until waking up just now. *


 
  
 Glad you slept like a baby! I personally am thankful for the clip zip + trance + vsd1le combo for that. The clip zip can be operated by feel at night and sounds very decent for $30; trance is awesome and rhythmic; and the vsd1le's sound awesome and I can lay my head down on the side with them on. Yeah baby.. baby sleep!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> Glad you slept like a baby! I personally am thankful for the clip zip + trance + vsd1le combo for that. The clip zip *can be operated by feel at nigh*t and sounds very decent for $30; trance is awesome and rhythmic; and the vsd1le's sound awesome and I can lay my head down on the side with them on. Yeah baby.. baby sleep!


 
 *Sigh* I wish I had a DAP like that...Sadly, I don't have no iPod Classic. However, I could change tracks thanks to SBSettings. I just hope that the volume buttons won't break anytime soon...they're almost three years old, and the lock button's jammed...


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> *Sigh* I wish I had a DAP like that...Sadly, I don't have no iPod Classic. However, I could change tracks thanks to SBSettings. I just hope that the volume buttons won't break anytime soon...they're almost three years old, and the lock button's jammed...


 
  
 Well, the clip zip is pretty indispensable for me. It's about as cheap as a DAP can be, it sounds really great for that price, it is very small and light and it clips anywhere (great for biking or kayaking or the gym or anywhere), it can be rockboxed, and it can be operated by touch via buttons. Pretty cool little gizmo! Of course my C3 + BH combo sounds better, but the combo is much more expensive, way heavier and bulkier, and the C3 is all touch screen. If the Fiio X1 for $100 matches the C3 + BH combo for SQ, then it will be something else.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> Well, the clip zip is pretty indispensable for me. It's about as cheap as a DAP can be, it sounds really great for that price, it is very small and light and it clips anywhere (great for biking or kayaking or the gym or anywhere), it can be rockboxed, and it can be operated by touch via buttons. Pretty cool little gizmo! Of course my C3 + BH combo sounds better, but the combo is much more expensive, way heavier and bulkier, and the C3 is all touch screen. If the Fiio X1 for $100 matches the C3 + BH combo for SQ, then it will be something else.


 
 I'm really looking forward to the X1 release...we might have to keep on alert for that.
 Still, the Clip Zip is enticing, and it supports up to...32GB?


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the X1 release...we might have to keep on alert for that.
> Still, the Clip Zip is enticing, and it supports up to...32GB?


 
  
 My zip is rockboxed (simple) which allows for 64GB, FAT32 formatted cards.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> More fuller bass in IM70, but nice bass in Ckn70. And true about sound vs build of 750 and 70. Not saying the 70 isn't built well though.




Your comparisons have helped me make my mind up, cheers. How long would you recommend the IM70 be burned in for?


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Exactly. I don't think I want to trust IEMagnet (or anyone for that matter), since everything here is a matter of opinion. Can't trust anyone without trying them for yourself, I guess. Sadly, I don't have the money to buy the means to experience what you're experiencing. But I guess, for now, I'll trust the man who sits up all night comparing IEMs.
> But why *do* you sit up all night comparing IEMs? Do they have an impact on one's perception on sound or something? Or do you not have that much time during the day?
> 
> Wait, why am I still awake? But anyway, who needs sleep? I know I don't, especially since I found this on my desk:
> ...


 
 ^ LMAO i am surprised that your sis didn't take your head off while you slept like a baby after you messed with her holy fruits.............. no wait that didn't come out right. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


zelda said:


> thanks for the impressions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Never heard the CKN50s but i doubt they sound like these KZ Micro Rings, don't remember the 50s having basshead level of bass. LoL
  


bhazard said:


> So the micro ring is totally different. Figured it would be. The best part is that $10 is still well worth it. My friend just bought a $20 crap sony set for the plane and I just shook my head.


 
 ^ Yeppp they are tuned pretty differently that is for sure, these Micro Rings are tuned more for the average consumer with a big bassy sound, with pretty good details, unlike the leaner, more HD resolution with VERY forward treble/ mids of the CKN70s as vlenbo stated. I very much agree that with him that the forwardness of the mids as well as a bright/ forward treble was what made these CKN70s a deal breaker for many, me included despite MANY MANY hours of burn-in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Well, the clip zip is pretty indispensable for me. It's about as cheap as a DAP can be, it sounds really great for that price, it is very small and light and it clips anywhere (great for biking or kayaking or the gym or anywhere), it can be rockboxed, and it can be operated by touch via buttons. Pretty cool little gizmo! Of course my C3 + BH combo sounds better, but the combo is much more expensive, way heavier and bulkier, and the C3 is all touch screen. *If the Fiio X1 for $100 matches the C3 + BH combo for SQ, then it will be something else.*


 
 It better CRUSH that lowly C3+BH combo, or else i am boycotting Fiio FOREVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


thatbeatsguy said:


> I'm really looking forward to the X1 release...we might have to keep on alert for that.
> Still, the Clip Zip is enticing, and it supports up to...32GB?


 
 ^ Yeppp i would wait for the X1s, cuz i have the older clip+ and while it is pretty good/ neutral sounding it ain't gonna blow your socks off with its sound quality. It is a good sounding players but nothing that would make you go WOW!!! But you can rockbox the they which is a plus, save up for the X1s and you should be golden. 
  
 I am sure Fiio will deliver in the SQ department.....
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661411/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-jan-2nd-2014/3195#post_10170426 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/46/100x100px-LS-469dbf3f_sennheiser-ie80-review-3.jpeg[/img]
> 
> Sauntere
> 
> ...


 
 Oh dear talk about hype...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HYPED!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

#1-had to post this, the boss and Jimmy Fallon, what a riot (and Fallon is REALLY GOOD!! Could pass for the Boss, maybe does Springsteen better than Bruce does himself!!)


#2-Shure SRH1540 arrived today, haven't had a chance to listen, got the Oms coming too...too many headphones, too little time (working like crazy past few weeks). Hope things calm down so I can listen to all this plastic/wires/aluminum stuff and write something about them.

#3-This thread is making me dizzy 
Bye...


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> It better CRUSH that lowly C3+BH combo, or else i am boycotting Fiio FOREVER!!!


 
  
 I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## sfwalcer

> #3-This thread is making me dizzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 BYE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath!


 
 You can count on that meng.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO i am surprised that your sis didn't take your head off while you slept like a baby after you messed with her holy fruits.............. no wait that didn't come out right. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What are you saying. 
 LMAO right now.
  
 Meh, my sister is still in her bedroom right now. F'n cold as of late. Luckily we're busting this joint for a...OMG
  
 SIS is AWAKE


----------



## kahaluu

gee simpson said:


> Your comparisons have helped me make my mind up, cheers. How long would you recommend the IM70 be burned in for?


 

 I would burn them for at least 100 hours. Seems to work good for me.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Holy sweet spot, batman! DUNU have docked in Seattle. This means by 3 pm tomorrow , I'll be holding the DN-1000 in my hands finally. It's taken 15 freakin days to get here from Hong Kong.


----------



## kahaluu

Congratulations, I think you'll like the DN-1000 a lot. I know I do.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Congratulations, I think you'll like the DN-1000 a lot. I know I do.




Will I like it a lot, or will it be mindblowing like the H3 seems to be for some people? I'm looking for a WOW moment, so I can slow down on the purchases. lol


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Holy sweet spot, batman! DUNU have docked in Seattle. This means by 3 pm tomorrow , I'll be holding the DN-1000 in my hands finally. It's taken 15 freakin days to get here from Hong Kong.


 
 Congratulations, meng! And now I'll only have to wait until tomorrow for your impressions.


----------



## kahaluu

Got news for you. It's going to be impossible to slow down your purchases in this hobby with so many new phones coming out. They'll always be something better out there.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> What are you saying.
> LMAO right now.
> 
> Meh, my sister is still in her bedroom right now. F'n cold as of late. Luckily we're busting this joint for a...OMG
> ...


 
 i have no idea as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Like i be saying the less you know the better for ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Oh dear, you're dead beat*. OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 lame effort but it is what it is.


----------



## taslavar

Has anyone gotten around to comparing the Piston 2.0 against the NuForce N770X?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> i have no idea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, can't get any better than that, as far as I know. Meh, she didn't suspect a thing...which is good, to say the least.


----------



## IEMagnet01

taslavar said:


> Has anyone gotten around to comparing the Piston 2.0 against the NuForce N770X?




Yes I did. Pretty thorough throw down.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Yes I did. Pretty thorough throw down.


 
 Yeah, I recall. It was a pretty thorough throwdown, yeah. Pistons are good here, NuForce good there. It's a matter of preference, to put it simply, since both do great in their own rights.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Congratulations, meng! And now I'll only have to wait until tomorrow for your impressions.




Thanks. I'm going to take them in for a few days. Tonight I'm spending what I hope is my last night with the Piston for awhile. These things are so much fun.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Got news for you. It's going to be impossible to slow down your purchases in this hobby with so many new phones coming out. They'll always be something better out there.




You saying we can't break this vicious circle?? lol


----------



## kahaluu

You got it.


----------



## nehcrow

Eh, I'm slowing down a bit
 Reverting to the classics like Westone 3/TF10, new phones don't necessary blow the away


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> Eh, I'm slowing down a bit
> Reverting to the classics like Westone 3/TF10, new phones don't necessary blow the away




A little like myself thoroughly enjoying Sennheiser HD280 PRO most recently.  Sometimes it's good to take a step back and reconfigure your needs over just wants.


----------



## sfwalcer

h20fidelity said:


> A little like myself thoroughly enjoying Sennheiser HD280 PRO most recently.  Sometimes it's good to take a step back and reconfigure *your needs over just wants*.


 
 WANT those Yammies shipped now, DEWITTT GO GO GO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 C'mon hook a brother up i am sure shipping is cheap.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> WANT those Yammies shipped now, DEWITTT GO GO GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


>


 
 I kinda made this expression when I found your BH up for sale...
 "Will ship to: Australia"
  
 Gullible ol' me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Haha, when I move gear I try to help the community by going low as possible, I take off what I'd consider a 'rental fee' for my time with it then push it on. Those Yamaha are $249 on amazon, so someone's in for a treat. I can understand why sfwalcer's pretty keen. 

Btw: There's a hidden gem in this thread linked below called Takstar PRO80. You guys should be checking it out. It's $69 (in Australia) headphone that sounds _really really _good. The full-size section have caught onto it for a while. Comes with a groovy case, soft pouch. I bought a pair and was pretty blown away.

Check it out there, show Dsnuts and others.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread

Here they are on our eBay in OZ: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290961279924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

And USA has a rebranded version (same headphone) : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Gemini-Gemini-DJ-HSR-1000-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones-Black-/360827468984?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item5402fe3cb8&_uhb=1&clk_rvr_id=574460184913


----------



## IEMagnet01

The EPH-100?? Those are cheap. Falling into the sub $100 range.


----------



## H20Fidelity

iemagnet01 said:


> The EPH-100?? Those are cheap. Falling into the sub $100 range.


 

 Yamaha HPH-MT220, flagship studio monitor.  (in my sig below)


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> The EPH-100?? Those are cheap. Falling into the sub $100 range.


 
 I read that the EPH-100 is pretty widely lauded. How good are they??
      I saw them at a regular electronics store (a loong time ago), and I *really* wanted to get them since they were, well, Yamaha. Big fan of their stuff, I even have a Yamaha piano. Of course, they ain't the massive grands. If I had one of those, I'd be rich enough to reach endgame in a year, and *then* some!
  
      I'd really like the HPH-500 though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The EPH-100 are pretty darned awesome. One of those rare IEMs that have come and gone across my desk that I would and should repurchase, and if the DUNU or B3 don't pass muster, I most likely will? They are fun, detailed, and bassy. Similar in some ways to the MMDT.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vlenbo said:


> Just saw the first 5 star review on amazon japan. He says it had tight sound, great mids, and pleasing bright highs.
> 
> Any update on those re700s?
> 
> ...




Wow, they look sexy as fudge! 

If I didint buy some JVC HA-S680 recently I probably would have gone for them.




iemagnet01 said:


> Holy sweet spot, batman! DUNU have docked in Seattle. This means by 3 pm tomorrow , I'll be holding the DN-1000 in my hands finally. It's taken 15 freakin days to get here from Hong Kong.




Wow congrats mate! 

I swapped my purchase of the DN1K for the FiiO X3 because it was a much overdue upgrade for me. So I guess I'll be waiting on the DN2K to arrive before I go the DUNU way. 




iemagnet01 said:


> The EPH-100 are pretty darned awesome. One of those rare IEMs that have come and gone across my desk that I would and should repurchase, and if the DUNU or B3 don't pass muster, I most likely will? They are fun, detailed, and bassy. Similar in some ways to the MMDT.




+1 on the EPH. 

Super exciting IEM, and always will be. 

Shame though that in the UK they can only be bought for £99, which is a bit expensive for a discontinued IEM if you ask me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> The EPH-100 are pretty darned awesome. One of those rare IEMs that have come and gone across my desk that I would and should repurchase, and if the DUNU or B3 don't pass muster, I most likely will? They are fun, detailed, and bassy. Similar in some ways to the MMDT.


 
 Cool. How do you think it will compare to the Pistons, based on your memory?


----------



## quartertone

> Originally Posted by *Lifted Andreas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swapped my purchase of the DN1K for the FiiO X3 because it was a much overdue upgrade for me.


 
 Hm, I wonder if the Dunu wouldn't have been a bigger upgrade. I don't think differences between players are as big as between phones. But I suppose a player gets used with different phones and can add something to all of them. I'll go for the X1 when it comes out, the X3 exceeds my DAP budget.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gave the Shures a quick listen last night, I have some preliminary impressions. This is pre-burn in, sorry listen (bought them used, but don't know how burned in they are). Definitely have a great midrange, terrific clarity on vocals. Bass beautifully rendered if it's there in the recording. Soundstage good, not great, but these are closed phones, generally have lesser soundstage. So, what's the negative so far? 1)highs seem rolled off, cymbals are there, but you have to listen for them. 2)while bass is tight and controlled without losing impact, I do think they do bleed into the mids some... Guitar details I know in some tracks are harder to pick out. Doing the burn in thing now, I know DS will say they need a kazillion hours, Check back later, gotta go to work.


----------



## nehcrow

EPH-100 are great IEM's
 Smoothed over treble, good midrange, fantastic deep bass. Standout of the show is imaging and soundstage though - dat holographic soundstage is really unique and beautifully done. Get yo EDM out when you listen to it


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> Haha, when I move gear I try to help the community by going low as possible, I take off what I'd consider a 'rental fee' for my time with it then push it on. Those Yamaha are $249 on amazon, so someone's in for a treat. I can understand why sfwalcer's pretty keen.
> 
> Btw: There's a hidden gem in this thread linked below called Takstar PRO80. You guys should be checking it out. It's $69 (in Australia) headphone that sounds _really really _good. The full-size section have caught onto it for a while. Comes with a groovy case, soft pouch. I bought a pair and was pretty blown away.
> 
> ...


 
 Sixty-Six. F'in. Dollars.
 With a hard case.
  
 ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
 This is probably  the best studio monitor I've ever seen. Looked it up on TaoBao, searched "takstar pro" than the pro 80 came up. WOW.
 I want this.
  


nehcrow said:


> EPH-100 are great IEM's
> Smoothed over treble, good midrange, fantastic deep bass. Standout of the show is imaging and soundstage though - dat holographic soundstage is really unique and beautifully done. Get yo EDM out when you listen to it


 
 Holographic soundstage.
  
 ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
 The price on these fluctuate like mad, from $60 - $11x. These look pretty nice, too, and has a lot of tips.
 I want this.


----------



## nehcrow

Hahaha yeah, there's something about EPH-100's soundstage that I just can't put my finger on. It's unique and it's freaking great
 Instrument seperation is fantastic too! Forgot about that - you can distinctly hear each instrument very well
 I'm gonna say a well-sealed Westone 3 is amazing and fixes all the problems with the EPH-100 such as lack of detail in the treble, just a beast! Doesn't have the uniqueness of the EPH-100 though


----------



## MrEleventy

+1 on the Takstar/Gemini/Technical Pro/etc. I've had the Takstar Hi2050, Semi-open variant of Pro80, for about a year now. Still one of my fave cans for around the house. Sounds great driven from just my cellphone, amping is not required. Paid $50 shipped.


----------



## nehcrow

I'm sure it's a beast of a headphone 
 Should be getting it this week.
 Excited as all hell


----------



## kahaluu

nehcrow said:


> EPH-100 are great IEM's
> Smoothed over treble, good midrange, fantastic deep bass. Standout of the show is imaging and soundstage though - dat holographic soundstage is really unique and beautifully done. Get yo EDM out when you listen to it


 

 +1. Very unique phone. Good isolation for a dynamic


----------



## nehcrow

mreleventy said:


> +1 on the Takstar/Gemini/Technical Pro/etc. I've had the Takstar Hi2050, Semi-open variant of Pro80, for about a year now. Still one of my fave cans for around the house. Sounds great driven from just my cellphone, amping is not required. Paid $50 shipped.


 
 Hah, I have the M100's in the house atm, do you think they are comparable headphones?


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> OK, gave the Shures a quick listen last night, I have some preliminary impressions. This is pre-burn in, sorry listen (bought them used, but don't know how burned in they are). Definitely have a great midrange, terrific clarity on vocals. Bass beautifully rendered if it's there in the recording. Soundstage good, not great, but these are closed phones, generally have lesser soundstage. So, what's the negative so far? 1)highs seem rolled off, cymbals are there, but you have to listen for them. 2)while bass is tight and controlled without losing impact, I do think they do bleed into the mids some... Guitar details I know in some tracks are harder to pick out. Doing the burn in thing now, I know DS will say they need a kazillion hours, Check back later, gotta go to work.


 
  
 With burn in the bass tightens up and becomes more dynamic less boomy opening up the great mid range and highs.. The highs start to shine much more so and overall sound balances out..What is strange is I have read a few guys mention the highs are rolled off, not so much on my pair. I did notice after burn in the highs stand out more so but maybe it is because I got used to it..I actually love the highs on these cans. That deep fluid midrange on the cans are to die for,. This is one sound that will make you think about it when you have them off your head.. No need for a kazillion hours I would say 200 for certain. Vocals on these cans sound stupendous. The mids of these cans are what brings me back to them every time..Shure does mids like no other..
  
 Gotta love them Alcantara pads. Wish all headphones came with these pads.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have to say, even in my quick early impression, vocals were fabulous! I am a big Aimee Mann fan, she writes lyrics that are vague, mysterious sometimes, and are often really hard to make out on the records. They were clear as can be with the Shures, like she was singing right in front of me, without gussying the sound up, no extra warmth, just clear, beautiful. Another quick impression was incredible comfort... One of the most comfortable cans I've yet used. For them burning with my old iPod Mini, more later (200 hours seems like a kazillion to me, but I'll hang in there)


----------



## vlenbo

lifted andreas said:


> Wow, they look sexy as fudge!
> 
> If I didint buy some JVC HA-S680 recently I probably would have gone for them.
> Wow congrats mate!
> ...


 
 I agree, they do. I already bought it, and am waiting for it to arrive at tenso.
  
 I wish I bought the eph-100, they sound really good from what I've read when I was a noob at headfi. (still one, but a bit more experienced now).
  
 One day maybe. at the moment, however, I will enjoy the h-3s, im02s, m200s, and this new headphone that supposedly acts like the higher end ES models and ckm series of the old.


----------



## ericp10

So I have the Doppios in my ears. I've been A/Bing it against the BA200 for about 30 minutes now. Hmmmm? So, let me say right off the back I am not too impressed. What!!?? Did he say not too impressed? Yes, coming from the H-3, DN-1000, On1, M200 (etc.) and BA200, the Doppios aren't WOWing me. Let me include the Pistons in that list too.
  
 So am I'm saying Dsnuts got it wrong and these don't sound good? Nope, not saying that at all either. Actually the Doppios sound quite good. It has very good instrument separation, clarity out of this world, and may be one of fastest dual-BAs I have heard. What is it then?  I think it's just not my sound signature preference. I have several favorite sound signatures, but this isn't one of them as of yet. I mean is it like "I regret I bought it"? No, I don't regret it, but I think I haven't gotten everything that the Doppio is capable of offering (or at least I hope I haven't). I don't think Dsnuts has heard many dual or multi BAs earphones (this may be his first). If I'm correct, I can surely understand why he's impressed by the Doppio. But having owned the SM2, the Klipsch Custom 2, W4, SM3, and still the SE530 (I know some of these are more than two), and BA200, I have some different expectations and know what a dual BA can do. For example, the dual SM2 put out some good bass! So this is just a sound signature thing with me right now. Again, it's not a bad sounding earphone at all, but...
  
 Okay, first this is a mids and highs focused earphone. No, highs aren't harsh., and yes, bass is there. You know what,  I guess I should say this is really a neutral tuned earphone. So is you really like a neutral sound, these will be for you. Audiophiles who love a neutral sound will find these be a joy. Comparing these to the BA200, there is quite a bit more sub-bass in the TDK than in the Doppios. The BA200 still stands alone as the most dynamic BA earphone I've ever heard. It has a very warm engaging dynamic sound. I think mentally I was prepared in my mind to hear something like the BA200, but these two couldn't be more polar opposites. That doesn't mean that that Doppios are cold and analytical. It's somewhere in the middle of cool and very warm. 
  
 The Doppios are quicker than the BA200 and has great attack with electric and acoustic guitars. And again, the Doppios aren't bass-light, the tuning is just neutral. So this will be a earphone for those who love that strictly neutral sound. I was thinking that the Doppios has more micro details than the BA200, but that may not be necessarily true. I think the BA200 warmth disguises some of the details it has unless you really listen. At first I'm thinking that vocals are better in the Doppios, but then vocals sound better in the BA200. When I switch again I go back and forth in my opinion. So I would have to say it's about a tie in vocals. Vocals are just presented differently in the earphones (more forward in the Doppios and bit laid back in the BA200). It's about a tie because both have outstanding vocals. 
  
 The BA200 has bit more natural spacing between instruments to my ears, yet I still the feel the Doppio is holding back on me and has more to offer. The Doppio nozzle is not as narrow as the BA200's (narrow like a Shure or Westone nozzle), but it isn't as wide as say TF10 or Dunu DN-900 nozzle. It's somewhere in between. I've always found that with all-BA earphones, the deeper the insertion the better in pulling out all of the sound. Usually I would wear a large tip, but with the Doppios I needed the a medium tip to get a decent deep insertion. That has brought the sound out some for me. I need to tip roll when I get home. I just have a feeling that changing the tips (let's say to something like the Phonak tips) will help the Doppio perform better for me. These aren't bad tips, but I don't think the stock tips are the best for the Doppio. 
  
 What else? The dual BA earphones have a nice full sound, but isn't as 3-D as the hybrids or newer all dynamic earphones I've heard. So while I say I'm not impressed yet, I don't hate the Doppio, and I still think there is something in the sound that I can pull out of it to suit my taste in sound signatures. What did I learn? I forgot how freaking awesome the BA200 sounds! Yes, I have the BA200 up for sale because I don't listen too it much with the other phones that have edged it out as some of my favorites, but that doesn't mean it's not a great sounding dual BA earphone. It is. Okay, more thoughts after I get home and tip roll some.


----------



## ericp10

Oh, it does take more power to drive the BA200 than it does to drive the Doppio. I used my iPod 120GB and X3 to test both. I've used the Foo Fighters Rope and All My Life as the main test tracks. Then some George Duke Project.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> So I have the Doppios in my ears. I've been A/Bing it against the BA200 for about 30 minutes now. Hmmmm? So, let me say right off the back I am not too impressed. What!!?? Did he say not too impressed? Yes, coming from the H-3, DN-1000, On1, M200 (etc.) and BA200, the Doppios aren't WOWing me. Let me include the Pistons in that list too.
> 
> So am I'm saying Dsnuts got it wrong and these don't sound good? Nope, not saying that at all either. Actually the Doppios sound quite good. It has very good instrument separation, clarity out of this world, and may be one of fastest dual-BAs I have heard. What is it then?  I think it's just not my sound signature preference. I have several favorite sound signatures, but this isn't one of them as of yet. I mean is it like "I regret I bought it"? No, I don't regret it, but I think I haven't gotten everything that the Doppio is capable of offering (or at least I hope I haven't). I don't think Dsnuts has heard many dual or multi BAs earphones (this may be his first). If I'm correct, I can surely understand why he's impressed by the Doppio. But having owned the SM2, the Klipsch Custom 2, W4, SM3, and still the SE530 (I know some of these are more than two), and BA200, I have some different expectations and know what a dual BA can do. For example, the dual SM2 put out some good bass! So this is just a sound signature thing with me right now. Again, it's not a bad sounding earphone at all, but...
> 
> ...


 
  
 What tips are you using on the BA200?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Great stuff ericp, keep em' impressions coming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit: Relevant cuz of all the Yammies talk of late, love this doods vids.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Glad eric provided the impressions. Sounds like the Doppios are already similar in sound to my very balanced UE 700 or my old FA DBA02. There's a reason I retired my 700 and sold my DBA02...not my preferred sound signature. The lack of sub bass and even thin mid bass just loses me.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> What tips are you using on the BA200?


 
  
 Those new Westone silicon Star-something tips. Deeeep  insert!


----------



## IEMagnet01

The long awaited (two weeks to the day I ordered them) arrival of my DUNU DN-1000. Burn in next. Impressions and comparisons to follow.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Happy to report back that those Pistons new version are no joke.  after sixty hours of burn in and
 changing the tips to comply 400s foam, they are ALIVE! They sounded very good out my C3 on
 psytrance and chanting music with female vocalist.  then i hooked up my Ray Samuels Emmiline to
 them out of a Dragonfly v1.2 dad and BOOM they became very serious sound instruments! voices clear
 reverb alive, ENTHEOSOUND s  Gaia Sophia album heard like never before!  i am truly blown away by
 this discovery.  they seem to scale up with better dad resolution and power mightily. So good i ordered an
 extra set for the now 15.00 ebay price. this is no hype iem....but the extended burn in was necessary to hear this
 level of sound from the Pistons...


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> The long awaited (two weeks to the day I ordered them) arrival of my DUNU DN-1000. Burn in next. Impressions and comparisons to follow.


 
 Let me know how you find them wearing them straight down (Comfort / weight-wise)


----------



## IEMagnet01

drbluenewmexico said:


> Happy to report back that those Pistons new version are no joke.  after sixty hours of burn in and
> changing the tips to comply 400s foam, they are ALIVE! They sounded very good out my C3 on
> psytrance and chanting music with female vocalist.  then i hooked up my Ray Samuels Emmiline to
> them out of a Dragonfly v1.2 dad and BOOM they became very serious sound instruments! voices clear
> ...


 
 +1. I just put some DUNU tips on mine. and the sound did just what you said! They came ALIVE! Wider soundstage and just more lively. But the DUNU are on a completely different plane of musical existence, right out of the box.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Let me know how you find them wearing them straight down (Comfort / weight-wise)


 
 They are only slightly bigger than the *Piston*, a touch smaller than the *OM Audio*, with the same length of nozzle as the OM, so straight down they are comfy, and they aren't heavy at all. They sit flush and don't move even when I headbang to *Demon Hunter*.


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> They are only slightly bigger than the *Piston*, a touch smaller than the *OM Audio*, with the same length of nozzle as the OM, so straight down they are comfy, and they aren't heavy at all. They sit flush and don't move even when I headbang to *Demon Hunter*.


 
 Good to hear. They really do sound like an ideal upgrade for me in terms of the music I listen to most often.


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> The long awaited (two weeks to the day I ordered them) arrival of my DUNU DN-1000. Burn in next. Impressions and comparisons to follow.


 
  
 Cool - I didn't even know you had them coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously though, congrats - they'll be awesome.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> Happy to report back that those Pistons new version are no joke.  after sixty hours of burn in and
> changing the tips to comply 400s foam, they are ALIVE! They sounded very good out my C3 on
> psytrance and chanting music with female vocalist.  then i hooked up my Ray Samuels Emmiline to
> them out of a Dragonfly v1.2 dad and BOOM they became very serious sound instruments! voices clear
> ...


 
  
 Cool! And $15? Cooler! Seeing as it's Friday night, I might just have to have a glass of wine (that will cost a reasonable portion of the Piston lol) and lose all Piston resistance! Would you mind posting the link drblue? Thanks!


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Good to hear. They really do sound like an ideal upgrade for me in terms of the music I listen to most often.


 
 Thanks for the links, Mackem. I don't listen to Kpop, but I really enjoyed listening to the samples you sent, and to be honest, I really liked that Girl's Day - Female President song and the sub bass really was fun and deep, and the details were just crystal clear! Plus I've never seen so many ridiculously HOT Korean chicks all in one place ever lol The DUNU DN-1000 is FOR REAL!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> Cool - I didn't even know you had them coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. These things are pretty engaging and detailed. Bass is perfect and sub bass is sweet. Loving this.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Cool! And $15? Cooler! Seeing as it's Friday night, I might just have to have a glass of wine (that will cost a reasonable portion of the Piston lol) and lose all Piston resistance! Would you mind posting the link drblue? Thanks!


 

 LoL if you jump on them i might have to piggyback on your downfall as well. hoho
  
 We need to STAND STRONG against those hype tidal waves!!!
  
 You're my last stance Masa' WAYNE
  
 If you fall i fall.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> LoL if you jump on them i might have to piggyback on your downfall as well. hoho
> 
> We need to STAND STRONG against those hype tidal waves!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Don't worry - even if he fails I'm still standing strong and resisting all hype as usual.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> LoL if you jump on them i might have to piggyback on your downfall as well. hoho
> 
> We need to STAND STRONG against those hype tidal waves!!!
> 
> ...




Don't worry Sf, I'm staying strong here as well. As a matter of fact, I did order the pistons but cancelled and ordered the B3 instead... As tempting as $20 can be, I got your back mate!


----------



## kova4a

d marc0 said:


> Don't worry Sf, I'm staying strong here as well. As a matter of fact, I did order the pistons but cancelled and ordered the B3 instead... As tempting as $20 can be, I got your back mate!


 
 Yeah, you do that. It seems like nothing - 20 bucks here, 30 there but in the end you'll have spent the money for that Noble 4.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kova4a said:


> Yeah, you do that. It seems like nothing - 20 bucks here, 30 there but in the end you'll have spent the money for that Noble 4.


 
 $800 for the Noble 4?? That's as bad as when I spend $600 for the UE 7 Pro and the $660 I paid for the Sennheiser IE800. Neither was worth the money IMHO, so both got sold off. The Piston are worth their weight in 2.0 Gold, and the DUNU DN-1000 are for real, and only $200. I'm pretty sure the B3 will be worth their price and some? Feel the THUNDER for the IEM's $200 and UNDER!!!


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks for the links, Mackem. I don't listen to Kpop, but I really enjoyed listening to the samples you sent, and to be honest, I really liked that Girl's Day - Female President song and the sub bass really was fun and deep, and the details were just crystal clear! Plus I've never seen so many ridiculously HOT Korean chicks all in one place ever lol The DUNU DN-1000 is FOR REAL!!


 
 I did try and pick songs that would be bearable, on the eyes as well as the ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 These DN-1000s sound like the real deal indeed!


----------



## kova4a

iemagnet01 said:


> $800 for the Noble 4?? That's as bad as when I spend $600 for the UE 7 Pro and the $660 I paid for the Sennheiser IE800. Neither was worth the money IMHO, so both got sold off. The Piston are worth their weight in 2.0 Gold, and the DUNU DN-1000 are for real, and only $200. I'm pretty sure the B3 will be worth their price and some? Feel the THUNDER for the IEM's $200 and UNDER!!!


 
 I'm talking about the universal version, which is $450 and totally worth its price. And I only mentioned it coz I remember d marc0 said he's saving for the Noble 4.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Don't worry - even if he fails I'm still standing strong and resisting all hype as usual.


 
  
 +


d marc0 said:


> Don't worry Sf, I'm staying strong here as well. As a matter of fact, I did order the pistons but cancelled and ordered the B3 instead... As tempting as $20 can be, I got your back mate!


 
 ^ LMAO thanks for the back up. Yeah i am sure the hype on these Pistons are warranted but don't really need them and is just curious is all. Plus i seem to have comfort issues with bullet shaped iem as those nuforces showed me. 
  
 Makes me sad that ALL the Dunus has that bullet shape housing. haha Welp not really cuz it's good on the wallet. : P
  


kova4a said:


> Yeah, you do that. It seems like nothing - 20 bucks here, 30 there but *in the end you'll have spent the money for that Noble 4.*


 
 Yeppp good point but i wouldn't go THAT far. LoL
  
 D'YAM those Noble 4s are $800???
  
 Not ideal they cost that much.
  
 Congrats on them btw.





 
  
 edit: N/M just saw your post above.


----------



## mochill

Mikros90 is also the real deal ...and also ordered the xba4ip because the are discontinued ...now just need the x5 and x7 from fiio and bye bye headfi


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico I didn't forget about you. I just got home. IEM I guess you've answered your own question regarding comparing Pistons with DN1000. Different level the Dunus are. So, just as I started loving the BA200 again someone has bought my pair. That person is in for a treat. Now to burn those Doppios in.


----------



## d marc0

kova4a said:


> Yeah, you do that. It seems like nothing - 20 bucks here, 30 there but in the end you'll have spent the money for that Noble 4.




Very true mate. Nowadays I make it a point there's a strong reason for purchasing an iem as my funds are limited.

Problem is, massa' Wayne brought something to my attention: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696804/nuforce-primo-8-an-audiophile-phase-coherent-quad-balanced-armature-driver-iem-impressions

So now I'm thinking about waiting for more impressions on the Primo 8 before I pull the trigger.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp good point but i wouldn't go THAT far. LoL


 
As a wise man once said - it comes a time when one has to stop getting on every hype train even if it's full of happy passengers and save some money for the plane, which while costlier, can get one faster to that destination that all are trying to reach.
  
I other words, yeah, there are a lot of great sub-$100 iems and the Pistons are probably one of them. Yeah, there are a lot of very expensive iems that while great for some people can be awful to others and diminishing returns can hit hard. But once you get that higher-end iem that sounds like what you were looking for, it shows you that those cheapos have a long road ahead of them to get to that level even though they are advancing fast.
Quote:



> Very true mate. Nowadays I make it a point there's a strong reason for purchasing an iem as my funds are limited.
> 
> Problem is, massa' Wayne brought something to my attention: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696804/nuforce-primo-8-an-audiophile-phase-coherent-quad-balanced-armature-driver-iem-impressions
> 
> So now I'm thinking about waiting for more impressions on the Primo 8 before I pull the trigger.



 Well, I guess there is always something new - I took quite the leap of faith with these Noble 4 universals only based on joker's review of the 4S coz even though they have the exact same internals and cable, the housings can affect the sound too and a silicone ciem will always have better isolation and fit and seal. Luckily the Noble 4 sounds great too.


----------



## DannyBai

Well said Kova4a.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Reading about the Nuforce Primo 8 just about gave me a Viagra moment. I know the 770x is a darn good value for an el cheapo, so I can only fathom to imagine what the sound coming from these quad driver superstars sounds like? The list price of $499? *sigh*


----------



## d marc0

kova4a said:


> Well, I guess there is always something new - I took quite the leap of faith with these Noble 4 universals only based on joker's review of the 4S coz even though they have the exact same internals and cable, the housings can affect the sound too and a silicone ciem will always have better isolation and fit and seal. *Luckily the Noble 4 sounds great too.*


 
  
 Great to know! Thanks mate!


----------



## IEMagnet01

The DUNU DN-1000 will be great for a good while. They are very high class audio, miles above all my dynamics, and above my UE 700 because of the bass, and above the OM Audio because of refinement in the treble area. Now the X3 is starting to feel like a DAP I'm going to sell. Nothing ses to sound right in the lows with the X3. I might sell and get a Sony?


----------



## kova4a

d marc0 said:


> Great to know! Thanks mate!


 
 No problem. Just read the Primo 8 impressions and most likely I also would have been interested in it if it wasn't for the Noble 4. It's just already what I was looking for. Now, just because I like how the N4 sounds that doesn't mean that I automatically assume that Nuforce can't pull off some magical stuff like Wizard has.


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Problem is, massa' Wayne brought something to my attention: http://www.head-fi.org/t/696804/nuforce-primo-8-an-audiophile-phase-coherent-quad-balanced-armature-driver-iem-impressions
> 
> So now I'm thinking about waiting for more impressions on the Primo 8 before I pull the trigger.


 
  
 You can blame massa' dsnuts for that!
  


kova4a said:


> As a wise man once said - it comes a time when one has to stop getting on every hype train even if it's full of happy passengers and save some money for the plane, which while costlier, can get one faster to that destination that all are trying to reach.
> 
> I other words, yeah, there are a lot of great sub-$100 iems and the Pistons are probably one of them. Yeah, there are a lot of very expensive iems that while great for some people can be awful to others and diminishing returns can hit hard. But once you get that higher-end iem that sounds like what you were looking for, it shows you that those cheapos have a long road ahead of them to get to that level even though they are advancing fast.


 
  
 We will see if your wisdom rules if the Piston hype is sustained AND they get down to $10 lol!


----------



## mochill

Why sell the x3


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha!! More Indian Gypsy Spam!!!!!!!! My proof!
  

loveguru





 
*online*
 
7 Posts. Joined Today at 7:22 pm
   Love Marriage Specialist Vashikaran and Black Magic are extreme parts of Astrology , that are performed by a well known , vashikaran specialist , in such a way that it can be used in both reversible and irreversible directions .
 Vashikaran is used popularly to attract someone , to attract suceess and good fortune . This is done by using Vashikaran Mantra and these Vashikaran Mantras can used to attract women or Vashikaran of a women , Vashikaran of Husband , Vashikaran of Wife , Soul mate or lover.
 If you really desire for something very intensely , in that case Vashikaran Mantras and Vashikaran Gadgets , Yantras , Objects can also be used , to attract love , girls , boy , men , wife , husband , fortune , success and even God .
 Vashikaran Services-
 World Famous Astrologer and Researcher from India , providing his consultancy services all over India and the world , related with Vashikaran .
 Mahraaj ji , will give you few Vashikaran Mantras and the directions to use them in proper way , to please and attract your love , good luck and fortune.
 With that , if necessary you will also be send ‘Vashikaran YaContact Name - Ayush sharma ji 
 Contact Number - +91-9610897260 
 Email Id -worldno1astrologer@GMAIL.COM
  
 (0)- USING Ayush sharma BLACK MAGIC TRICKS TO DESTROY AN EX.
 (1)- SHIV MANTRA TO IMPRESS GIRLS 
 (2)- THE SAVE MY MARRIAGE SOLUTION
 (3)- HOW TO GET THE PERFECT VALENTINE’S GIFT FOR YOUR BOYFRIEND
 (4)- The Change Your Lovers Mind Spell.
 (5)- TONE TOTKE TO CONTROL HUSBAND’S BRAIN.
 (6)- Magic Spells For Love And Luck
 (7)- To Kill Some One By Black Magic
 (8)- Spells For Husband To Be Loyal
 (9)- How To Control GIRL BY BLACK MAGIC
 (10)- MAGIC SPELL FOR EXAM
 (11)- DESTOY AN ENEMY
 (12)- VASHIKARAN MANTRA HINDI FOR MEN
 (13)- PROTECT YOUR HOUSES FROM EVIL GHOST, BLACKMAGIC, WITCHCRAFT
 (14)- JADU TONA TOTKA MANTRA
 (15)- HOW TO CAST MAGICK MONEY SPELLS.
 (16)- BEAUTY SPELLS
 (17)- BLACK MAGIC FOR WIFE
 (18)- MAGIC SPELLS GET YOU WANT
 (19)- KAMDEV MANTRA FOR ATTRACTION
 (20)- VASHIKARAN MANTRA HINDI FOR MEN
 (21)- BLACK MAGIC WITH HAIR
 (22)- MAGIC REMOVE WITH DUAA
 (23)- BLACK MAGIC REMOVE WITH QURAN 
 (24)- REAL KHMER BLACK MAGIC SPELLS
 (25)- EFFECTS OF BLACK MAGIC
 (26)- VASHIKARAN SHABAR MANTRA 
 (27)- SIMPLE WAY TO DO KALA JADU 
 (28)- THE WORLD IS TOUGH ON MARRIAGE
 (29)- SOLUTION OF LOVE PROBLEMS/GET A GIRL
 (30)- CONTROL MY LOVER BY HYPNOTISM
 (31)- GET RELATIONSHIP PROBLEM SOLUTIONS BY HYPTONIZE
 (32)- HYPNOTIZE ANYONE TO MAKE LOVE
 (33)- STEP TO DO VASHIKARAN BY VASHIKARAN SPECIALIST
 (34)- VASHIKARAN PUJA TO GET GIRL BACK IN HINDI
 (35)- EFFECTIVE VASHIKARAN MANTRA FOR LOVE
 (36)- ISLAMIC PHOTO EASY VASHIKARAN MANTRA BY VASHIKARAN EXPERT
 (37)- FREE REAL MARRIAGE SPELLS THAT WORK
 (38)- REAL VOODOO DOLL REVENGE SPELLS 
 (39)- TRUE WHITE WITCH LOVE SPELLS CHANTS
 (40)- SHAABRI VASHIKARAN MUSLIM ATTRACTION MANTRA
 (41)- EARLY MARRIAGE TANTRA
 (42)- LONELY FRIDAY LOVE SPELLS THAT WORK TO GET BACK YOUR EX GIRLFRIEND
 (43)- Attract Your Husband Again Using Vashikaran Mantras
 (44)- How to Solve The Dispute Between Husband And Wife
 (45)- Refresh Your Love Relation Using White Magic Spell
 (46)- Rectify The effects of Black Magic
 (47)- Vashikaran Has Great Power to Bring Your Ex Love Back
 (48)- Black Magic To Make Your Husband Follow You
 (49)- Vashikaran Remove All Hurdles Between You And Your Husband
 (50)- Marriage Counseling And Marriage Problems Solutions
 (51)- Love Spells To Obtain Love From A Specific Person
 (52)- How Kamdev Mantra Brings Love in Your Life
 (53)- How to get your love back after a Break up
 (54)- Problems attached to Inter Caste Marriage and ways to handle
 (55)- How to solve Love Problem +91-9610897260
 (56)- The Tantriks use cheap tactics to overcome the adversaries
 (57)- Tona totka has traditionally referred to the use of supernatural powers
 (58)- How Can I Get My Ex Back And Bring Love Into my Life Again
 (59)- Black magic spells: having successful true black miraculous spell
 (60)- Getting Your Love Back By Vashikaran
 (61)- Lottary Casino Numbers 
 (62)- Visa Problems 
 (63)- Husband wife love problems 
 (64)- Nadi Dosh 
 (65)- Sotan Dushman se chutkara 
 ALL SERVICE CONTACT NUMBER ayush sharma GURU JI +919610897260


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> We will see if your wisdom rules if the Piston hype is sustained AND they get down to $10 lol!


 
 Nah, I might wait for it to become available locally and get a pair for my brother (after I burn it in and give it a listen), who was crying for volume controls even though I gave him my meelec a161p and I doubt the Pistons will be that good.


----------



## ericp10

Okay fellas, the UE900 tips did give me more bass, and to a lesser extent the Phonak. Yet, my theory was right that I would probably like these Doppios better with some tip changes. Actuall the Doppios stock tips sound better on the Pistons. So right now I have the single-flange silicon tip on the Doppios form the M750. These seem to be a perfect match next to the UE900. Right now my UE900 tips are for my H3 and IM70. TF90 tips are being used for ther Pistons. So yes, already the sound is growing on me.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Nah, I might wait for it to become available locally and get a pair for my brother (after I burn it in and give it a listen), who was crying for volume controls even though I gave him my meelec a161p and I doubt the Pistons will be that good.


 
  
 Yeah you're right. Dumb idea.
  
 So anyone, are these them???
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/161201048496?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item258854cbb0


----------



## IEMagnet01

kova4a said:


> Nah, I might wait for it to become available locally and get a pair for my brother (after I burn it in and give it a listen), who was crying for volume controls even though I gave him my meelec a161p and I doubt the Pistons will be that good.


 
 Sorry but the Piston are better than the 151 and 161. Just as good in the highs, just as engaging in the mids, and uuuuh ooooh waaaahhhh ooooh...the Piston actually has BASS!! So let's not say you THINK something is better than the Piston until you actually try it. And yes..i've owned all three, and the 151 for almost a year, and it was once my favorite IEM.


----------



## vlenbo

@dsnuts....the heck is this...I don't even.


----------



## kova4a

iemagnet01 said:


> Sorry but the Piston are better than the 151 and 161. Just as good in the highs, just as engaging in the mids, and uuuuh ooooh waaaahhhh ooooh...the Piston actually has BASS!! So let's not say you THINK something is better than the Piston until you actually try it. And yes..i've owned all three, and the 151 for almost a year, and it was once my favorite IEM.


 
 Well, now that's when personal preference comes to play. First of all the bass of a161p was pretty good - tight, with good impact and speed and more quantity than most single BAs have aside from the likes of X10, so if you think that it has no bass then the Pistons are really bassy. And what does that "just as good in the highs" mean?


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> So I have the Doppios in my ears. I've been A/Bing it against the BA200 for about 30 minutes now. Hmmmm? So, let me say right off the back I am not too impressed. What!!?? Did he say not too impressed? Yes, coming from the H-3, DN-1000, On1, M200 (etc.) and BA200, the Doppios aren't WOWing me. Let me include the Pistons in that list too.
> 
> So am I'm saying Dsnuts got it wrong and these don't sound good? Nope, not saying that at all either. Actually the Doppios sound quite good. It has very good instrument separation, clarity out of this world, and may be one of fastest dual-BAs I have heard. What is it then?  I think it's just not my sound signature preference. I have several favorite sound signatures, but this isn't one of them as of yet. I mean is it like "I regret I bought it"? No, I don't regret it, but I think I haven't gotten everything that the Doppio is capable of offering (or at least I hope I haven't). I don't think Dsnuts has heard many dual or multi BAs earphones (this may be his first). If I'm correct, I can surely understand why he's impressed by the Doppio. But having owned the SM2, the Klipsch Custom 2, W4, SM3, and still the SE530 (I know some of these are more than two), and BA200, I have some different expectations and know what a dual BA can do. For example, the dual SM2 put out some good bass! So this is just a sound signature thing with me right now. Again, it's not a bad sounding earphone at all, but...
> 
> ...


 
 Great comparison and impressions eric. I enjoy this signature and I know for sure dsnuts already loves it, but the h-3s, they are way better than I initially expected, now I use my h-3s more than the im02s. I still agree with ds on how complimentary the doppios and h-3s are. 
  
 I'm disappointed that the ba-200s were already sold, I would have bought them and sold my im02 based on your comparison. Oh well, I hope that headfier never breaks them.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Great stuff ericp, keep em' impressions coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Hi A_Recording! That's the guy, right? I remembered he reviewed sony xbas, and the es700s in that thread DA NUT MAN made, .


ericp10 said:


> Okay fellas, the UE900 tips did give me more bass, and to a lesser extent the Phonak. Yet, my theory was right that I would probably like these Doppios better with some tip changes. Actuall the Doppios stock tips sound better on the Pistons. So right now I have the single-flange silicon tip on the Doppios form the M750. These seem to be a perfect match next to the UE900. Right now my UE900 tips are for my H3 and IM70. TF90 tips are being used for ther Pistons. So yes, already the sound is growing on me.


 
 I don't know if the doppios have the same effect as the im02s with tip change, but did the bass also tighten up a bit? I don't know why, but my im02s bass tightened up, increased bass levels, and became sharper than before. The mids, however, were smoother and a bit more open, and the highs got brighter than stock tips, leading to some silibance.
  
 Edit: This was all done with ue900 large tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Okay fellas, the UE900 tips did give me more bass, and to a lesser extent the Phonak. Yet, my theory was right that I would probably like these Doppios better with some tip changes. Actuall the Doppios stock tips sound better on the Pistons. So right now I have the single-flange silicon tip on the Doppios form the M750. These seem to be a perfect match next to the UE900. Right now my UE900 tips are for my H3 and IM70. TF90 tips are being used for ther Pistons. So yes, already the sound is growing on me.


 




  


vlenbo said:


> ....the heck is this...I don't even.


 
  
 There is a sick individual or individuals that think it is OK to throw idiotic spam like that post on headfi. Lol. I just helped delete about 10 of them from the same guy.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> LoL if you jump on them i might have to piggyback on your downfall as well. hoho
> 
> We need to STAND STRONG against those hype tidal waves!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


kova4a said:


> Don't worry - even if he fails I'm still standing strong and resisting all hype as usual.


 
  
 +


d marc0 said:


> Don't worry Sf, I'm staying strong here as well. As a matter of fact, I did order the pistons but cancelled and ordered the B3 instead... As tempting as $20 can be, I got your back mate!


 
  
 Weak sauce fellas, You guys can do better than that! At least pretend that you already purchased the pistons for $15 from that ebay seller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretend that you already know the SQ and are impressed with it, but will sell it off as you have better iems in your collection. That's what I'm doing to resist the temptation of the pistons, not that they're no good, but I know for sure that my iem collection will be sold if I hear it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the cheap Iems that I own.


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> There is a sick individual or individuals that think it is OK to throw idiotic spam like that post on headfi. Lol. I just helped delete about 10 of them from the same guy.


 
 Great, now you can also clean that very same spam from your previous comment or at least add it in a spoiler. The same goes for vlenbo's quote of your post. Coz what's the reason for following some guy's posts and reporting them if you add that annoyingly long and ridiculous ad to one of  the most visited thread on head-fi - you just upgraded his advertising spot.


----------



## IEMagnet01

that was neat


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Yeah you're right. Dumb idea.
> 
> So anyone, are these them???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/161201048496?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item258854cbb0


 
 Those are the $15 dollar ones that have been unproven to be fakes. The jury is still out, one of us did order it from here, but I don't think I remember anyone verifying this link as completely safe.
  
 The ones that people thought were safe were this. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/141157769953 
  
 The one you posted might be the same one that drblue ordered from though.


----------



## gikigill

They are Indian astrologers although I am disappointed to see that the Internets staple of enlargement of a certain organ is not on offer  

I will be trolling their number since I can speak Hindi. Great catch Nutmeg!


----------



## gikigill

I mean Nutman!


----------



## kahaluu

I tried contacting the ebay seller that sells them for $15, but he never got back to me yet. I would be very cautious purchasing from this seller.


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> They are Indian astrologers although I am disappointed to see that the Internets staple of enlargement of a certain organ is not on offer
> 
> I will be trolling their number since I can speak Hindi. Great catch* Nutmeg*!


 
 ^


----------



## Hutnicks

gikigill said:


> They are Indian astrologers although I am disappointed to see that the Internets staple of enlargement of a certain organ is not on offer
> 
> I will be trolling their number since I can speak Hindi. Great catch Nutmeg!


 

 Ah time for a disposable phone and an autodialer app. Set to dial say, oh, every 30 seconds or so


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> There is a sick individual or individuals that think it is OK to throw idiotic spam like that post on headfi. Lol. I just helped delete about 10 of them from the same guy.


 
 I can't believe this is the same person that created that bizarre attack in headfi. Good thing he's not the only one who can do that!
  
 our good buddy giki can do something about it.


----------



## gikigill

I simply plan to call them with my imaginary family, imaginary partner and imaginary problems. Drag the call on for 2 hours on speakerphone and hang up. I have an unlimited calling connection to India so that will help. 
The best revenge is one where the other party doesn't even realise they have been used.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Those are the $15 dollar ones that have been unproven to be fakes. The jury is still out, one of us did order it from here, but I don't think I remember anyone verifying this link as completely safe.
> 
> The ones that people thought were safe were this.
> 
> ...




Darn - those are almost $28 shipped! Much more wine required!


----------



## vlenbo

gikigill said:


> I simply plan to call them with my imaginary family, imaginary partner and imaginary problems. Drag the call on for 2 hours on speakerphone and hang up. I have an unlimited calling connection to India so that will help.
> The best revenge is one where the other party doesn't even realise they have been used.


 LOL, dang man, I wonder how the other party's reaction would be!

 Quote:


waynes world said:


> Darn - those are almost $28 shipped! Much more wine required!


 
 Forgot to give you this link.
  
 http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
  
  
 I don't know how you feel about purchasing from here though, so I didn't include it.
  
 you can save some wine if you purchase from there though...just saying.
  
 @giki "My Pistons are on the way too. Looking forward to hearing them soon."
  
 REVERSE QUOTE! HAH!
  
  
 If you do get them, try not to hype them too much, I'm already waiting for my ath-re700s, and your piston talk will just kill me, ._.
  
 @wayne - same goes for you wayne, if you don't hype those, I won't hype the re700s, deal?


----------



## gikigill

My Pistons are on the way too. Looking forward to hearing them soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Doppios on this track..Kicks a lotta booty. Rock it does.


----------



## DannyBai

Can't go wrong with anything Maynard.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Those are the $15 dollar ones that have been unproven to be fakes. The jury is still out, one of us did order it from here, but I don't think I remember anyone verifying this link as completely safe.
> 
> The ones that people thought were safe were this.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Hmmm this seller got 4 negative ratings cuz he sold fake versions of the silver piston 1.0s, so i am not too sure if you can trust them on these golden 2.0 pistons based on that track record, but if someone has already got them from him and it's legit then it is more reassuring.....
  
 http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=inshoes&iid=141157769953&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30
  
  
 Though he seems to also have this listing for $25 shipped with tracking with the "Best Offer" option. I would try to low ball him with $18 shipped using that option 1st. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Pink-ROSE-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/131095112933?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1e85e0ace5
  


vlenbo said:


> Forgot to give you this link.
> 
> http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html
> 
> ...


 
 The $2 price raise KILLED THE DEAL!!! : P
  
 ibuygou seems like the most legit/ cheapest place to get them tbh, just too bad shipping can be slow.
  


hutnicks said:


> Ah time for a *disposable phone* and *an autodialer app*. Set to dial say, oh, every *30 seconds* or so


 
 ^ You meant this phone of yours??? 
... yeah yeah i am sure it would be gone in 30 secs. 
  
 Do apps even work on the thing??? 
  
  
  


gikigill said:


> My Pistons are on the way too. Looking forward to hearing them soon.


 
 ^ Nice, can't wait to hear your take on them, or can i???
  
 Anywho anyone know anything about these Mochi Moshi iems??? Seems kinda interesting.....
  
 http://store.moshimonde.com/headsets-earbuds-iphone-android.html
  
 Esp. this claw lookin' one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 http://store.moshimonde.com/clarus-dual-driver-earbuds-mic.html


----------



## gikigill

Sure Masa Walcer, your wish is my command.
  
 The reason is the Beryllium drivers, that,s what has tickled my curiosity.


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> Sure Masa Walcer, your wish is my command.
> 
> The reason is the Beryllium drivers, that,s what has tickled my curiosity.


 

 You better if ya' know what's good for ya'. : P

  
  
 http://www.ifans.com/forums/threads/moshi-clarus.371788/


----------



## nick n

yeah Sf i am trying to confirm some stuff on those Clarus, at least they have a 15mm and 7mm driver, sort of fit like the KEF but possibly better. _Tempted for a while_ and sorry to keep hassling you about them behind the scenes.
  Let's air these suckas out and see whats what. KEF 200/ Clarus showdown?  Wayne are you game?
  
 One other thing i have been eyeing is the new Cresyn C740S dual chamber. It's newer and I can't find anywhere to get one.

  
  
  
http://www.cresyn.com/main.php ( if you keep scrolling down there is a cutaway of the guts showing the design )
http://www.cresyn.com/product/view.php?proSeq=120&
  
 BTW Cresyn is a huge OEM, even for AT apparently.
  
 They own Phaiton also


----------



## vlenbo

Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hmmm this seller got 4 negative ratings cuz he sold fake versions of the silver piston 1.0s, so i am not too sure if you can trust them on these golden 2.0 pistons based on that track record, but if someone has already got them from him and it's legit then it is more reassuring.....
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=inshoes&iid=141157769953&de=off&items=25&which=negative&interval=30&_trkparms=negative_30
> 
> ...



  
 I think there were two headfiers that ordered it from him. I could be wrong though, I hope it is reliable.
  
 Those $2 could have killed anyone though! Think about it, there is a lot of fastfood in the streets, and with this new piston, the buyer could spend two dollars he saved for something good to eat while enjoying those phones. Macdonalds, for example, and that is a dangerous path to tread upon. I'm just doing wayne a favor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:


nick n said:


> yeah Sf i am trying to confirm some stuff on those Clarus, at least they have a 15mm and 7mm driver, sort of fit like the KEF but possibly better. _Tempted for a while_ and sorry to keep hassling you about them behind the scenes.
> Let's air these suckas out and see whats what. KEF 200/ Clarus showdown?  Wayne are you game?
> 
> One other thing i have been eyeing is the new Cresyn C740S dual chamber. It's newer and I can't find anywhere to get one.
> ...


 
 What a coincidence
  




 http://www.amazon.com/Phiaton-MS-430-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B00F6OV6T4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top 
  
  
 I'm getting this near the summer. LOOK AT THAT PRICE!
  
 Joker praises it....enough  said!
  
 They're pretty....it's like the female version of the ath-re700s....
  
 The ath-re700s look like a refined gentleman of the 70s, in modern age of course!


----------



## waynes world

I'm always game Nick!

Btw, anyone heard of the cks1000's? Man, these things (with the h200 tips, and off of the c3/by combo) are rather orgasmic. Huge, airy 3d soundstage and headstage. Beautifull bass and kick ass drums. Forward and detailed highs. Very fun and engaging iems!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> I'm always game Nick!
> 
> *Btw, anyone heard of the cks1000's?* Man, these things (with the h200 tips, and off of the c3/by combo) are rather orgasmic. *Huge, airy 3d soundstage and headstage. Beautifull bass and kick ass drums. Forward and detailed highs. Very fun and engaging iems! *


 
 ....I'll just..I'll just listen to my cks99s when I return home..*sniff*


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I'm always game Nick!
> 
> *Btw, anyone heard of the cks1000's?* Man, these things (with the h200 tips, and off of the c3/by combo) are rather orgasmic. Huge, airy 3d soundstage and headstage. Beautifull bass and kick ass drums. Forward and detailed highs. Very fun and engaging iems!


 
 ^ HA! Those dusty things???
  
 Didn't know we were still in 2012 yo'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Though those Moshi Claws were some dusty 2012 releases as well. LMAO


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ HA! Those dusty things???
> 
> Didn't know we were still in 2012 yo'.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, nick found those new ones, maybe there's better luck now, I hope..


----------



## nick n

Not too subtle there Wayne.. lol
 I have not forgotten the CKS1000, that is impossible. In fact every new thing I look at I think I should just "do/doooo/dew it" as SF likes to say
  
 Did find them for ~150 shipped even that's approaching no brainer territory, but since i have none left I can't recognize that I guess.


----------



## d marc0

Hi Guys!
  
 The Tralucent Audio 1Plus2 (original version) mini Review is up!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-tralucent-audio-1plus2-original-version-mini-review/90#post_10177791
  
 Cheers!


----------



## quartertone

Haha, those Moshi look like they were designed for people who didn't find the M200 quite uncomfortable enough. 
  
 Economy shipping from China... by the time those Pistons arrive they'll already be last month's hype.


----------



## IEMagnet01

d marc0 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> The Tralucent Audio 1Plus2 (original version) mini Review is up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-tralucent-audio-1plus2-original-version-mini-review/90#post_10177791
> ...




Thanks for the very informative write up. It helps me appreciate my DUNU even more, as they rock my world and my music collection.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Yeah. The Piston are aiight. It's all about the DUNU for me lately. lol


----------



## kahaluu

Glad that you're enjoying your DUNU's. I'm enjoying them myself.


----------



## d marc0

iemagnet01 said:


> Thanks for the very informative write up. It helps me appreciate my DUNU even more, as they rock my world and my music collection.




You're welcome! The Dunu will serve you well. I still love them.


----------



## gikigill

Let the spamming begin


----------



## nehcrow

LOL
 IEMagnet01 - one minute Pistons are amazing, nekminnut they are "aiight"


----------



## doctorjazz

I think I figured out why people are listening so much to the Pistons-they dread putting it back in the box


----------



## Pastapipo

vlenbo said:


> Those are the $15 dollar ones that have been unproven to be fakes. The jury is still out, *one of us *did order it from here, but I don't think I remember anyone verifying this link as completely safe.
> 
> The ones that people thought were safe were this.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You called me one of you guys....

  
 I was the cheapskate that ordered them for 18 dollar, didn't see the ibuygou link after I bought them from Ebay. Now i've ordered them both.
 I did what *ThatBeatsguy* advised me and politely startled the seller, he replied:
  


> Hello mate,
> 
> i sent my people bring this earphone to xiaomi shop and they said it is original.


 
  
 He replies fast and we've become good friends as you can read, but only (shipping)time will tell if they are original or not.


----------



## 1ofamillion

nehcrow said:


> LOL
> IEMagnet01 - one minute Pistons are amazing, nekminnut they are "aiight"


 
 IEM must work for Microsoft. One 360 after the next!
  
 I kid IEM, I kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's easy to leave old gear behind when something new comes along! I'm still cuddling my Pistons for now..


----------



## 1ofamillion

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ LMAO thanks for the back up. Yeah i am sure the hype on these Pistons are warranted but don't really need them and is just curious is all. Plus i seem to have comfort issues with bullet shaped iem as those nuforces showed me.
> 
> Makes me sad that ALL the Dunus has that bullet shape housing. haha Welp not really cuz it's good on the wallet. : P
> ...


 
  


sfwalcer said:


> LoL if you jump on them i might have to piggyback on your downfall as well. hoho
> 
> We need to STAND STRONG against those hype tidal waves!!!
> 
> ...


 
  


waynes world said:


> Cool! And $15? Cooler! Seeing as it's Friday night, I might just have to have a glass of wine (that will cost a reasonable portion of the Piston lol) and lose all Piston resistance! Would you mind posting the link drblue? Thanks!


 
  
 Watch the hype wave. ACCEPT THE HYPE WAVE. Be the hype wave.


----------



## Shawn71

Ride along


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> I think I figured out why people are listening so much to the Pistons-they dread putting it back in the box


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> *Not too subtle there Wayne.. lol*
> I have not forgotten the CKS1000, that is impossible. In fact every new thing I look at I think I should just "do/doooo/dew it" as SF likes to say
> 
> Did find them for ~150 shipped even that's approaching no brainer territory, but since i have none left I can't recognize that I guess.


 
  
 Nope. That's all the wine did for me last night. Didn't result in any Pistons lol.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> The Tralucent Audio 1Plus2 (original version) mini Review is up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-tralucent-audio-1plus2-original-version-mini-review/90#post_10177791
> ...


 
 ^ Another d_marco classic write-up, SWEET!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


gikigill said:


> Let the spamming begin


 
  
 ^ I AM NOT WORTHY!!! 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> Ride along


 
  
 +


1ofamillion said:


> Watch the hype wave. ACCEPT THE HYPE WAVE. Be the hype wave.


 
 ^ i ride this Hype Wave like a BOSS meng.
  
... it don't phase me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


waynes world said:


> Nope. That's all the wine did for me last night. *Didn't result in any Pistons lol.*


 
 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 FALL FALL FALL!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 ... SWEET LIBERTY!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, my update on the Shure 1540's...had them burning in about 36 hours now, decided to take them out on my dog walk (get a lot of my best listening on these walks, put iPod Touch on shuffle, hear all sorts of stuff I either forgot or didn't know I had, hadn't gotten to it, my personal "Discovery" thread...
Anyway, still going to hook them up for more burn in, as prescribed by Dr DS, but I hear some improvement in the highs already. Still somewhat laid back, but starting to hear them different cymbals, ride, crash, high hat, coming through with nice clarity and some definition of the touch used. Bass never a problem,still great, and the mids/vocals are to die for. As I mentioned previously, this is the set for those who have trouble getting lyrics directly from the singer/track. Vocals are clear, mumbled words are comprehensible, harmony lines easily pulled apart into their separate lines, and the singers are just PRESENT...THERE...WOW!
(don't hear much discussion of classical music here, but, if your interested, shuffle just brought on Brahms Symphony #4, GORGEOUS, wider stage than I thought it was capable of from the pop/rock/jazz/country that usually plays. Guess it has to really be on the recording (Dorati recording, for those who need to know).

Since I'm referencing the sublime, random track I really enjoyed on the walk...


(Roll over, Brahms...)

On a different note-another jazz show tonight, Cyrus Chestnut Trio, Jazz Standard (great Barbecue, too)


Later...


----------



## IEMagnet01

The DN1K are as absolutely buttery smooth and engaging as the M200, with better treble and detail retrieval, and no fit issues. I've absolutely been lost in my music, and this using my X3 too. Buttah!


----------



## Dsnuts

@doc.. Now you know why I dig em so much..Also now that you got some burn in and hear that treble extend more so. They were definitely not burned in from previous owner and this is exactly what I mean by what a damn shame it is that guys don't bother with the burn in..Glad your enjoying them my friend..
  
 And.. Go Broncos.


----------



## mochill

X3+dn1k= match made in heaven ...just got my golden crystals and already can say they are a better alternative to the dn1k out of the box


----------



## ericp10

So the bass has finally appeared in the Doppios (with some burn-in and changing of tips). Now I'm impressed! Still the same nice outstanding clarity with bass, but it is a neutral earphone. None of that excessive mid-bass hump that the W4 had.
  
 I've also decided to put my much loved KEF M500 (not M200) headphones up for sale. Why? Because I have the Thinksound On1 now and both are equal to me, bu the On1 has a warmer more natural sound I like with the wood cups. The M500 is excellent for someone who like a sound pushing toward anaylitical, yet with plenty of bass and no harsh highs. I'm sure waynes world and some others can tell you how great it sounds. Have the Auvio tips on the Pistons and that's a love affair. Okay, back to listening.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> So the bass has finally appeared in the Doppios (with some burn-in and changing of tips). *Now I'm impressed*! Still the same nice outstanding clarity with bass, but it is a neutral earphone. None of that excessive mid-bass hump that the W4 had.
> 
> I've also decided to put my much loved KEF M500 (not M200) headphones up for sale. Why? Because I have the Thinksound On1 now and both are equal to me, bu the On1 has a warmer more natural sound I like with the wood cups. The M500 is excellent for someone who like a sound pushing toward anaylitical, yet with plenty of bass and no harsh highs. I'm sure waynes world and some others can tell you how great it sounds. Have the Auvio tips on the Pistons and that's a love affair. Okay, back to listening.


 
  
 That rich deep treble..Precise imagery..Nice clean balanced tuning..Glad your finally hearing them shape up..My pair sounds pretty awesome as well.
  
 Oh and.............................................................................. go Broncos.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> X3+dn1k= match made in heaven ...just got my golden crystals and already can say they are a better alternative to the dn1k out of the box


 
 considering dn1k, and have an x3.  what are the "golden crystals"??????????


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> That rich deep treble..Precise imagery..Nice clean balanced tuning..Glad your finally hearing them shape up..My pair sounds pretty awesome as well.
> 
> Oh and.............................................................................. go Broncos.


 
  
  
 Only because I hate the Patriots...Dsnuts... I'm pulling for your team. lol


----------



## mochill

Hisoundaudio flagship iem called the golden crystals ...has 5mm dynamic drivers,aluminum body, silver plated copper wires and are so tiny...the soundstage is already bigger then the dnk and clarity is already better as well out of the box


----------



## mochill

Ohh they cost $129


----------



## eke2k6

XBA-H3 just showed up (as well as the EX1000).


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Only because I hate the Patriots...Dsnuts... I'm pulling for your team. lol


 


 After Patriots loose.!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> After Patriots loose.!


 
 Many of my friends are patriot fans, I want to see their reactions when they lose this game. Not being a jerk to them, but I am  curious to see volatile reactions in life, as opposed to ones posted on youtube, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
@eke2k6 
  
 Hope you get to like the h-3s, some people didn't enjoy the sound sig of those, I wonder why.. :/ (rhetorical question)


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Hisoundaudio flagship iem called the golden crystals ...has 5mm dynamic drivers,aluminum body, silver plated copper wires and are so tiny...the soundstage is already bigger then the dnk and clarity is already better as well out of the box


 
 please, share more


----------



## Dsnuts

eke2k6 said:


> XBA-H3 just showed up (as well as the EX1000).


 

 Look forward to the comparo. Eke.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> XBA-H3 just showed up (as well as the EX1000).


 
  
  
 Well get to listening dude!!


----------



## mochill

Extremely articulated treble and awesome deep subbass ultra transparent midrange..deep soundstage and some nice width..not the widest,but this is without burn in


----------



## DannyBai

I love the ZA Doppio's and can't add much more than what Ds and ericp have already said but it has good bass and extends quite deep but don't expect dynamic type bass. Very clean, clear sound that's different than most earphones I own. Different in a very good way. 

The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver. The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. *FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver.* The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.


 
  
 Intriguing! Had the FAD's been on your radar for a while?


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> I love the ZA Doppio's and can't add much more than what Ds and ericp have already said but it has good bass and extends quite deep but don't expect dynamic type bass. Very clean, clear sound that's different than most earphones I own. Different in a very good way.
> 
> The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver. The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.


 
 Lovely, looks like the doppios are exactly what I expected, awesome.
  
 The heaven V is something I didn't expect to hear though, this is truly outstanding, it's $260 with tenso shipping, right? Looks like that might be something I'll get and sell my im-02s for. Thanks for your impression, makes me want to get them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 What do you think of the h-3s in comparison to the heavens?


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Extremely articulated treble and awesome deep subbass ultra transparent midrange..deep soundstage and some nice width..not the widest,but this is without burn in


 
 how's the build quality? I'm mainly interested in cable durability. also, some impressions regarding comfort would be nice...


----------



## vwinter

**Pats self on back** 
Actually, it was MF, but I tried to let the world know.




dannybai said:


> I love the ZA Doppio's and can't add much more than what Ds and ericp have already said but it has good bass and extends quite deep but don't expect dynamic type bass. Very clean, clear sound that's different than most earphones I own. Different in a very good way.
> 
> The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver. The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.




You just summed up my ridiculously long set of impressions and follow up posts in a paragraph lol.




waynes world said:


> Intriguing! Had the FAD's been on your radar for a while?







vlenbo said:


> Lovely, looks like the doppios are exactly what I expected, awesome.
> 
> The heaven V is something I didn't expect to hear though, this is truly outstanding, it's $260 with tenso shipping, right? Looks like that might be something I'll get and sell my im-02s for. Thanks for your impression, makes me want to get them.
> 
> What do you think of the h-3s in comparison to the heavens?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> Extremely articulated treble and awesome deep subbass ultra transparent midrange..deep soundstage and some nice width..not the widest,but this is without burn in


 
 WHICH iem are you describing mochill???


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Intriguing! Had the FAD's been on your radar for a while?




Jant shared some info with me awhile back and it's been in the back of my mind since. If you go and read VWinter's impressions on the FAD impressions thread, there's no turning back. Probably the best impressions I've ever read on Head-Fi. 

Warning: DON'T DO IT WAYNE! 




vlenbo said:


> Lovely, looks like the doppios are exactly what I expected, awesome.
> 
> The heaven V is something I didn't expect to hear though, this is truly outstanding, it's $260 with tenso shipping, right? Looks like that might be something I'll get and sell my im-02s for. Thanks for your impression, makes me want to get them.
> 
> What do you think of the h-3s in comparison to the heavens?




Man vlenbo, that's hard since I enjoy all the sounds from every earphone. I love the H3 and its big and bold sound. Aging is more even keeled, neutral but don't mistake that as boring because it's as far as it could be from that. It plays every genre with ease and it's the first Heaven series I've heard that gets the treble right and has amazing bass. The sound is hard to put into words. I absolutely love it like I love my TOTL gear. But, there's and added bonus that the Aging possess that nothing else does, it just sounds natural. Worth every penny and much more knowing how everything big brand and audiophile boutique is priced these days.


----------



## vwinter

Wow thanks!


----------



## DannyBai

Lol, please pat yourself on the back cuz I thank you.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Jant shared some info with me awhile back and it's been in the back of my mind since. If you go and read VWinter's impressions on the FAD impressions thread, there's no turning back. Probably the best impressions I've ever read on Head-Fi.
> 
> Warning: DON'T DO IT WAYNE!
> Man vlenbo, that's hard since I enjoy all the sounds from every earphone. I love the H3 and its big and bold sound. Aging is more even keeled, neutral but don't mistake that as boring because it's as far as it could be from that. It plays every genre with ease and it's the first Heaven series I've heard that gets the treble right and has amazing bass. The sound is hard to put into words. I absolutely love it like I love my TOTL gear. But, there's and added bonus that the Aging possess that nothing else does, it just sounds natural. Worth every penny and much more knowing how everything big brand and audiophile boutique is priced these days.


 
 Nah man, it's cool. Sorry to make you compare them, but since you elaborated a bit on the heaven aging and compared it the h-3s in two words, you just helped heaven gain another customer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  I am interested to hear it as I know you enjoy every earphone thrown at you (at least the good ones, lol). Now that I got a bit more impressions from you, as well as vwinter's, I am going to pull the trigger in summer, which means I won't buy those new phiaton ms430s or something. If someone else says it's natural I might go beserk, as I definitely want to hear this flavor, especially since it's only $260....
  
 Thanks danny and vwinter, you guys rock.


----------



## DannyBai

You got it buddy. Sound is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## sfwalcer

eke2k6 said:


> XBA-H3 just showed up (as well as the EX1000).


 
 ^ Oh schiit!!! HOOK IT UP ekey boi!!!
  
 Can i hit it 2nd??? I meant 2nd dibs??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Take your tyme with them and congrats!!! Can't wait for impressions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


dsnuts said:


> @doc.. Now you know why I dig em so much..Also now that you got some burn in and hear that treble extend more so. They were definitely not burned in from previous owner and this is exactly what I mean by what a damn shame it is that guys don't bother with the burn in..Glad your enjoying them my friend..
> 
> And.. *Go Broncos.*


 
  
 +


dsnuts said:


> That rich deep treble..Precise imagery..Nice clean balanced tuning..Glad your finally hearing them shape up..My pair sounds pretty awesome as well.
> 
> Oh and.............................................................................. *go Broncos**.*


 
  
 +


dsnuts said:


> *After Patriots loose*.!


 
 ^ Yeppp cuz the 9ers are gonna own them all. SF WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 They got robbed last year so this is "THE ONE", just like them H3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NINERS BOI!!!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Another d_marco classic write-up, SWEET!!!


 
  
 Thanks mate! I figured the review can offer some perspective to those who wonder if their mid-tier IEMs are totally worth keeping.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Thanks mate! I figured the review can offer some perspective to those who wonder if their mid-tier IEMs are totally worth keeping.


 

 LoL, go and read H20s post on your thread just now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seems like you got the "poor mans" version. hoho
  
 Oh that reminds me i gotta' post something....


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> LoL, go and read H20s post on your thread just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I knew that from the start. Just makes me wonder more about the Revised version


----------



## eke2k6

Just snuck a listen to the H3 and EX1000. For the first in a while, me and ericp10 agree on sound lol. I do hear the H3 as better than the EX1000. It's just more refined, with more fleshed out treble than the EX1000. 
  
 BUT
  
 This is with the tape mod. The bass port is taped over, with a pin hole in the middle so the driver can still breathe. Honestly, this might be the best hybrid deal on the market. Jump on these guys.


----------



## eke2k6

Having some "Oh s**t" moments with the H3:


----------



## waynes world

eke2k6 said:


> Having some "Oh s**t" moments with the H3:


 
  
 I'm not really sure that it's going to be good for my wallet if you keep this up!
  
 If you DO keep it up, you will of course have to provide some sort of comparison to the ASG2's. But you know that


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Yeah I knew that from the start. Just makes me wonder more about the Revised version


 
 ^ haha i DID read your review, so i knew as well................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


eke2k6 said:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/3a/100x100px-LS-3a256d23_prd_028148.jpeg[/img]
> 
> eke2k6
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


> *Having some "Oh s**t" moments with the H3:*


 
 ^ LMAO looky like ekey boi is going full_retard on those H3. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But let me ask you ONE QUESTION, are those H3s better than your ASG 2s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i already know ericp is gonna avoid this question, but you can tell us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And don't give us that bull on different siggys/ preferences.


----------



## eke2k6

waynes world said:


> I'm not really sure that it's going to be good for my wallet if you keep this up!
> 
> If you DO keep it up, you will of course have to provide some sort of comparison to the ASG2's. But you know that


 
  
 Lol. I haven't A/B'ed yet, but the H3 can be had for a couple hundred bucks cheaper than the G2. I don't even know if the G2 is better than the H3, or by how much (little).
  
 Remember when I told you to "just do it" for the H-200? 
  
 Just do it.


----------



## ericp10

Welcome back eke! lol


----------



## ericp10

Listen to Foo Fighters' Rope with the H3.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Lol. I haven't A/B'ed yet, but the H3 can be had for a couple hundred bucks cheaper than the G2. I don't even know if the G2 is better than the H3, or by how much (little).
> 
> Remember when I told you to "just do it" for the H-200?
> 
> Just do it.


 
  
 Ouch. That's pretty much a dagger straight to my heart wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You, eric, danny, dsnuts, vlenbo, others... resistance wilting...


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Ouch. That's pretty much a dagger straight to my heart wallet! :eek:
> 
> You, eric, danny, dsnuts, *others*... resistance wilting...



*whistles*


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ouch. That's pretty much a dagger straight to my heart wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't worry i got yo' back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IEMagnet01

The DUNU DN1K is just fine for me thank you. Sounds pretty awesome, comes with boatloads of accessories and tips, it's fit is awesome without being Frankensteinish like a hybrid I know, and it's about $150 cheaper.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> *whistles*


 
  
 Lol. Fixed that


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> The DUNU DN1K is just fine for me thank you. Sounds pretty awesome, comes with boatloads of accessories and tips, it's fit is awesome without being Frankensteinish like a hybrid I know, and it's about $150 cheaper.


 
  
 For now...


----------



## eke2k6

iemagnet01 said:


> The DUNU DN1K is just fine for me thank you. Sounds pretty awesome, comes with boatloads of accessories and tips, it's fit is awesome *without being Frankensteinish l*ike a hybrid I know, and it's about $150 cheaper.


 
  
  
 *a wild IEMagnet01 appears*
  
 *IEMagnet01 uses *passive-aggressive put-down**
  
*How will eke2k6 respond?*
  
  
_Attack      Agree_
  
_Cry          _*-> *_Block List._
  
  
  
 lol, just kidding. The H3 really is awesome though.


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> For now...




+1. In this hobby, isn't it always like that?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

eke2k6 said:


> *a wild IEMagnet01 appears*
> 
> *IEMagnet01 uses *passive-aggressive put-down**
> 
> ...









 glad to hear you're so bowled over by the H3. I was hopin James hadn't succumbed to dementia when he said their performance was befitting of TOTL status. Also glad to see that some people have seen the light of FAD's single driver stuff. Even after all this time, I still think the Heaven S and VI were two of the most bewitching/beguiling phones I've ever heard


----------



## doctorjazz

nihontoman said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Hisoundaudio flagship iem called the golden crystals ...has 5mm dynamic drivers,aluminum body, silver plated copper wires and are so tiny...the soundstage is already bigger then the dnk and clarity is already better as well out of the box
> ...





dannybai said:


> I love the ZA Doppio's and can't add much more than what Ds and ericp have already said but it has good bass and extends quite deep but don't expect dynamic type bass. Very clean, clear sound that's different than most earphones I own. Different in a very good way.
> 
> The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver. The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.





1)I'm "on strike" with HiSound, never had a worse experience with a purchase than I had with the Studio Anniversary dap. Don't think I'd buy from them again if they were made of solid gold and sold for $15 (well, maybe then...)


 2)The FAD's have been on my radar for a while, whatever I've read about them had me thinking they'd be like you describe, had some used ones from the forums that I almost went fora few times (too lazy to go Tenso)...the Heaven IV and VI seem to also get very passionate responses, they are on my list of "next level" headphones to consider/purchase, sounds more interesting now...

3)Hate the Patriots (as every self respecting Jets fan must), go Denver

4)Just back from Jazz Standard, great show, Cyrus Chestnut has some incredible chops (though, if I have to rate, which I generally do, the Steven Bernstein show was even more fun). Live music, man, ain't no headphones/speakers/amps/turntables make a sound like that. The cymbals cut without being abrasive. The bass has body and weight, palpability, "sharp edges" to the notes, don't bleed into the other sounds, the piano is rich, dynamics are wild. Good to hear it, cleanse the palate, so to speak (and, there really isn't much of a soundstage in a narrow jazz club, since it has a narrow stage. Know what? Don't matter. I think sometimes the wide soundstage we all love is an artifact (I mentioned earlier, with the Shure 1540, I thought they didn't do the soundstage thing much, until I heard them play a Brahms symphony, wow! Seems like it does the wide stage thing only when it was there on the recording, as it should be).


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Lol. Fixed that


 
 Thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






eke2k6 said:


> Having some "Oh s**t" moments with the H3:




  
 THANK YOU, something I can listen to while I play a game briefly..
  
 Too bad my ear is damaged from pulling the xba-h3 from my ear by accident..


eke2k6 said:


> *a wild IEMagnet01 appears*
> 
> *IEMagnet01 uses *passive-aggressive put-down**
> 
> ...


 
 So is that bass, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just as good as the mids and highs, this iem does it flawlessly imo. Thick sound, but refined and clear to the point where everything sounds natural to me, that is...until I try those heavens!
  
 The highs have a good depth to them, as well as having that detail that is amiss with most earphones...
  
 I truly love the design, build, and sound of this hybrid, my very first hybrid. Too bad I can't listen to it for another day. Using headphones to recover my ear.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> I truly love the design, build, and sound of this hybrid, my very first hybrid. Too bad I can't listen to it for another day. Using headphones to recover my ear.


 
  
 What's the deal with the ear vlenbo?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> What's the deal with the ear vlenbo?


 
  
 After a few hours, the earphones began to feel uncomfortable and applied a bit too much pressure on my inner ear. Before I removed it, I wanted to clear my desk right away, and due to my swiftness, I tugged the cable a bit too hard and fast. Thus, resulting in an injured ear, it's annoying to even insert the earphone without feeling the sting of the injury. Not the earphone's fault though, just human error, lol. 
  
 I will warn people this though.
  
 The stock tips do enough to provide a comfortable experience in the long run. After two hours or so, it does become uncomfortable to use, but I think it's because I inserted it a bit too deep. These fit like a glove for me, I can feel the tips pressing against my acoustic meatus wall. I will tip roll as soon as it recovers. 
  
 Edit: this is just me though, if you have stronger ears, or do not seal your ears as deep as I do, then...you're good!


----------



## waynes world

^ Thanks. Was just curious. I occasionally get some mild tinnitus in my left ear which is a drag. Doesn't happen too often thankfully.
Anyway, hoping you have a quick recovery!


----------



## IEMagnet01

The thing I love about the Piston is that unlike other earphones in my collection, after spending time with my DUNU, I don't feel like I'm really missing much. Sure the decay and sustain times in the treble are noticeably better on the DUNU, and details are more forward, but I don't really miss it like I feel I do with others. Just a nice, consistent change up to the DUNU sound. GO PISTON!!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> ^ Thanks. Was just curious. I occasionally get some mild tinnitus in my left ear which is a drag. Doesn't happen too often thankfully.
> Anyway, hoping you have a quick recovery!


 
 Thank goodness it's occasional, otherwise no fun would be had when you're busy at work or school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think that having a pimple in the inner lobe is pretty bad as well. Though, it isn't as bad as tinnitus, that's whack man, :S didn't like that I had to sleep one night with that ringing. Happened to me when I had the kefs, I could not listen to that iem for a day due to that. 
  
 Thanks, shouldn't take long now!


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> ^ Thanks. Was just curious. I occasionally get some mild tinnitus in my left ear which is a drag. Doesn't happen too often thankfully.
> Anyway, hoping you have a quick recovery!




+1. I get tinnitus in my right ear. It's because the right ear housing sits flusher than my wonky left ear, so it gets more sound constantly, so it will ring after long listening stretches.


----------



## ericp10

IEM, you know I own both the Dn1000 and H3. I like the Dunu a heck of a lot like you do. With that stated, the H3 is worth the $150 more. The Dunu doesn't compete on the H3 level, but again, it's a very good hybrid. Just don't want people who haven't heard both thinking it's apples and apples.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> IEM, you know I own both the Dn1000 and H3. I like the Dunu a heck of a lot like you do. With that stated, the H3 is worth the $150 more. The Dunu doesn't compete on the H3 level, but again, it's a very good hybrid. Just don't want people who haven't heard both thinking it's apples and apples.


 
 +1


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> IEM, you know I own both the Dn1000 and H3. I like the Dunu a heck of a lot like you do. With that stated, the H3 is worth the $150 more. The Dunu doesn't compete on the H3 level, but again, it's a very good hybrid. Just don't want people who haven't heard both thinking it's apples and apples.


 

 How about those ASG 2s though, don't try to avoid my question and act like you didn't see my post. How you see these H3s compare to them, give it to me straight. : P
  
 Both you and ekey boi.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> IEM, you know I own both the Dn1000 and H3. I like the Dunu a heck of a lot like you do. With that stated, the H3 is worth the $150 more. The Dunu doesn't compete on the H3 level, but again, it's a very good hybrid. Just don't want people who haven't heard both thinking it's apples and apples.




I can definitely respect that, but the H3 has quite a bit of hit and miss reviews, and much of it coming from the fit and ergonomics, and I'm sure that soundwise it is a absolutely fantastic IEM, but I can confidently say my old Sennheiser IE800 are not worth $400 more than my DUNU, so I can't see how a Sony product with the same dual BA/single dynamic configuration could be $150 more than the DUNU? But who knows..it might be and you might be right on? I'll try them when they come out with the XBA-H30 and the price drops on the H3.


----------



## eke2k6

sfwalcer said:


> How about those ASG 2s though, don't try to avoid my question and act like you didn't see my post. How you see these H3s compare to them, give it to me straight. : P
> 
> Both you and ekey boi.


 
  
 Don't worry. I'll post a comprehensive comparison soon. I'm just waiting on the AKG K3003 to get here so I can do a TOTL hybrid wars type thing.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Let's make sure we throw in the Maxell DBA700 hybrid into that TOTL competition ! lol


----------



## mochill

I'm describing the hisoundaudio golden crystals


----------



## mochill

Build.quality is top notch


----------



## mochill

Burn in them dnk and enjoy the schitt outta them


----------



## vlenbo

[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/100x100px-LS-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
 
sfwalcer
Master Troll




 
*offline - sees that everything in this forum is in order*
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 mochill's first post
  
 Quote:


mochill said:


> I'm describing the hisoundaudio golden crystals


 
 + second
  


mochill said:


> Build.quality is top notch


 
 + third
  


mochill said:


> Burn in them dnk and enjoy the schitt outta them


 
 =
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/100x100px-LS-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
 
sfwalcer
Master Troll




 
*online - sees that someone forgot the three important words in headfi*


----------



## IEMagnet01

Oh I'm loving the DUNU and the Piston.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill is sf?!?! Wha?!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> mochill is sf?!?! Wha?!


 

 Sigh you see what we have to deal with here??? smh 
  
 Can someone REALLY be THAT oblivious??? Guess you learn something new everyday. LoL


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> Sigh you see what we have to deal with here??? smh
> 
> 
> Can someone REALLY be THAT oblivious??? Guess you learn something new everyday. LoL




LOL I'm just kidding, but that's what being insinuated, unless it has to do with the use of the word Schitt? The Magni looks pretty great. Schiit I wish I had the money .


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> LOL I'm just kidding, *but that's what being insinuated*, unless it has to do with the use of the word Schitt? The Magni looks pretty great. Schiit I wish I had the money .


 
 I had a feeling it'd get a wrong interpretation for other headfiers, so I fixed it.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> How about those ASG 2s though, don't try to avoid my question and act like you didn't see my post. How you see these H3s compare to them, give it to me straight. : P
> 
> Both you and ekey boi.




I did that awhile ago, and you see my sig at the bottom bro.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I want HD800 and JH Roxanne's just to have them.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> I did that awhile ago, and you see my sig at the bottom bro.


 
 HOLY BATMAN!!! I MEAN MASA' WAYNE!!! HYPED!!!
  
*Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only):* *XBA-H3* = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > KEF M200 > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2 > TDK IE800  
  
 Nuff said.
  

  


iemagnet01 said:


> I want HD800 and JH Roxanne's just to have them.


 
 Ain't no one currr!!!


----------



## waynes world

^ Yup. crap's getting serious!


----------



## mochill

Berry serious


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Berry serious


 
 where can I order them?


----------



## mochill

EBay from bigbargineonline


----------



## IEMagnet01

i love bigbargainonline. I've ordered four items from them, and they've always delivered quickly and with authentic stuff. great ebay seller!


----------



## kahaluu

+1. I've bought all my Vsonic products from there.


----------



## IEMagnet01

reacquiring the Yamaha EPH-100 are at the top of my list, along with possibly trying the AT IM70, but I'm waiting for the B3 before I kick the cheese in for the IM70.


----------



## nihontoman

will wait for some reviews on this but I'm already intrigued. there is so much to choose from and so little budget  
  
 tiny comfortable housings are a big plus for this iem, so now im70 and astrotec ax35 have a competitor for m at least


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm waiting patiently for the B3, and if I make another move for an IEM, it's going to be a dual dynamic. I'd love to see a dual dynamic wideband microdriver IEM. i think the sound from that would be SICK!


----------



## IEMagnet01

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzup?!?! DUNU is in da hizzouse n' makin' sum serious noize!!!! burn'in gotz dis sound kickin' it like mama in da kichin!


----------



## doctorjazz

nihontoman said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Berry serious
> ...




Which headphones are you talking about ordering? Looked at Bigbargainonline, thinking it was the Sony, they don't carry that. (see the Dunu and Astrotec that have been mentioned elsewhere)


----------



## 129207

My Havi B3 and Pistons v2.0 have been shipped. Will take pics and post some impressions when they arrive. I can compare them to DUNU, Hifiman and Vsonic products, so I'm curious if the hype is justified!


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Which headphones are you talking about ordering? Looked at Bigbargainonline, thinking it was the Sony, they don't carry that. (see the Dunu and Astrotec that have been mentioned elsewhere)


 
 he's talking about the golden crystals


----------



## mochill

But hands down the vsonic gr07s are superior to the GC in every way....to my ears the mkii is the best  get them while they last.


----------



## mochill

But if you can afford the dnk then buy them


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> But if you can afford the dnk then buy them


 
 ok, thanks for confusing the **** out of me


----------



## Mackem

nihontoman said:


> ok, thanks for confusing the **** out of me


 
 Hah, one minute the Pistons are better than the DN1000 then the DN1000 are better than everything then the GR07 Mk II is the best.


----------



## kahaluu

Very confusing. Different flavor of the day. It's all good though.


----------



## nehcrow

What mochill
 First DN1k's are THREE TIMES better than the GR07, now they are worse than your GR07?!?
 What. Seriously, people need to stop with the bs in this thread lol... that's some insanity right there


----------



## kahaluu

IMO, the DN1000's are the best out of all the phones you mentioned. Right, Mochill?


----------



## Hutnicks

mackem said:


> Hah, one minute the Pistons are better than the DN1000 then the DN1000 are better than everything then the GR07 Mk II is the best.


 

 Now you're getting it!


----------



## IEMagnet01

nehcrow said:


> What mochill
> First DN1k's are THREE TIMES better than the GR07, now they are worse than your GR07?!?
> What. Seriously, people need to stop with the bs in this thread lol... that's some insanity right there


 
 he said the DNK is the best out of all of them, and the GR07 IS BETTER THAN THE golden crystals, which are better than the Pistons, which are better than the Bassos. I think I follow? lol


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Now you're getting it!


 

 ^ Bravo Bravo, that deserves a clap.....
 nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Da' guru works in mysterious ways. : P


----------



## Mackem

I mean, fair enough, he might like different IEMs on different days, but it's going to get to a point where someone new will come in and will end up buying something inferior to something else because someone thought it was the best IEM ever one day and subpar the next.


----------



## doctorjazz

iemagnet01 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Which headphones are you talking about ordering? Looked at Bigbargainonline, thinking it was the Sony, they don't carry that. (see the Dunu and Astrotec that have been mentioned elsewhere)
> ...




Say NO to HiSound!!!!!

Random music post for today...

Something good Canada gave us...
(in an audio context, nice track for detail freaks, can evaluate your cans for separation of details, lots of texture shifts, rocks)

And some jazz from one of the most interesting current musicians/composers...


----------



## nehcrow

Impressions like that you can't trust... rather wait for respected reviewers to fairly pass judgement on an earphone rather than have somebody fluctuate between praising an iem and then dismissing it next


----------



## drbluenewmexico

nehcrow said:


> Impressions like that you can't trust... rather wait for respected reviewers to fairly pass judgement on an earphone rather than have somebody fluctuate between praising an iem and then dismissing it next


 
 DEUTER (master new age musician with many gold records) has a beautiful album that answers all these questions: SILENCE IS THE ANSWER!
 and you should all know a term from the old psychophysiology of sound from 19th century science of Fetchner (who talked to plants and they answered)
 VEXIOVERSUCHEN:  the ghost stimulus....i.e.humans hallucinate about 50% of what they perceive, especially sound.  so many folks are listening to
 themselves, not the actual sound stimulus...just sayin....


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Bravo Bravo, that deserves a clap.....
> nuff said.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh Oh headphone fleas.


----------



## nihontoman

all this is jolly good, but it doesn't help me choose the right iem when I'm on a tight budget and can't spend ****loads of money on different ones...


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> all this is jolly good, but it doesn't help me choose the right iem when I'm on a tight budget and can't spend ****loads of money on different ones...


 
 Piston 2.0 will go a long way for you on what is a pittance. I'm using DUNU DNK, but those are $200.


----------



## nihontoman

iemagnet01 said:


> Piston 2.0 will go a long way for you on what is a pittance. I'm using DUNU DNK, but those are $200.


 
 I have xb90ex and doubt the pistons will be an upgrade.... thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## vwinter

nihontoman said:


> I have xb90ex and doubt the pistons will be an upgrade.... thanks for the suggestion though




Give people something to work with. Sound preference? (Bassy I guess?) price range?


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> nehcrow said:
> 
> 
> > Impressions like that you can't trust... rather wait for respected reviewers to fairly pass judgement on an earphone rather than have somebody fluctuate between praising an iem and then dismissing it next
> ...




1+


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> I have xb90ex and doubt the pistons will be an upgrade.... thanks for the suggestion though


 
 they are MUCH BETTER than those Sony's. But if you're happy with the Sony's, then awesome! I'm happy with my Sony mp3 players over most others.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's an unfortunate fact of life...no one else will hear/perceive things exactly as you do. Forget quick impressions, even "seasoned reviewers" have their own tastes, preferences, hearing apparatus, which can differ so much that you certainly aren't guaranteed the perfect choice by reading other's opinions (which is basically what a review is). All they do is give you suggestions, with enough detail, you may be able to decide if what the reviewer reports matches what you may like, but ain't no guarantees. Best off in that case, if money is an issue (and this constant hunt does get expensive, even if you stay out of stratospherically expensive stuff), buy "Bang for the buck" stuff like the Pistons, Gratitudes (a bit more money), etc, won't lose that much if your impressions don't match the current review consensus (and this does change over time, the consensus, that is).
Later...


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> they are MUCH BETTER than those Sony's. But if you're happy with the Sony's, then awesome! I'm happy with my Sony mp3 players over most others.


----------



## doctorjazz

Speaking of opinions/consensus, anyone have any experience with the Beyerdynamic T1? Great deal right now (on the Deals discussion thread), 
http://www.sonicsense.com/beyerdynamic-t-1.html

(supposed to go down to $768 when you sign with them as a member (free))


----------



## nihontoman

vwinter said:


> Give people something to work with. Sound preference? (Bassy I guess?) price range?


 
  
  
 well, I need extension on both ends but I can live with very little quantity, as long as it is extended to sub-base levels. I don't need bassy, I need technically proficient  I want to try something different compared to sony,  something not as bass-heavy with more natural response throughout the frequency range. something not as laid back in upper range with more detail and comparable or bigger (if not, t least not overly small) sound stage.
 fit style - any, as long as they are comfortable. over ear is aplus though...
 detachable cables are welcomed. at least sturdy build quality.
  
 budget is about 150$ (I'll be very hesitant to go higher).
  
 am considering: Audio Technica IM70, IM02(but they are a little out of the budget); astrotec AX35; Dunu DN1000 (saw someone saying it was about 140$); Doppios (can't figure out how to order from japan), final audio Heaven II (where can I get those from? ) 
  
 any suggestions?


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> well, I need extension on both ends but I can live with very little quantity, as long as it is extended to sub-base levels. I don't need bassy, I need technically proficient  I want to try something different compared to sony,  something not as bass-heavy with more natural response throughout the frequency range. something not as laid back in upper range with more detail and comparable or bigger (if not, t least not overly small) sound stage.
> fit style - any, as long as they are comfortable. over ear is aplus though...
> detachable cables are welcomed. at least sturdy build quality.
> 
> ...


 
 i don't know where you will find the DNK for $140?? It's $180 on the cheap side. I'd think about the Piston 2.0, At im70, and those AX35's might be great too?


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> I have xb90ex and doubt the pistons will be an upgrade.... thanks for the suggestion though





I've heard the xb90ex, and although some people irritate me in this group, if they are giving the right information I have to agree with them. The lowly cheap pistons clearly beats the xb90ex (no, I'm not high on something..lol). The pistons are the biggest surprise so far this year. Not the best sounding iem I've heard this year, but the most surprising!


----------



## ericp10

Have Pistons in my ears now after listening to the exquisite Doppios. Pistons aren't on Doppios level at all, but just as enjoyable. By the way, the bass has shown up nicely in the Doppios.

Back to Pistons. It beats the Ma750 and stands up handily against S2. I'm only talking about SQ.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> Have Pistons in my ears now after listening to the exquisite Doppios. Pistons aren't on Doppios level at all, but just as enjoyable. By the way, the bass has shown up nicely in the Doppios.
> 
> Back to Pistons. It beats the Ma750 and stands up handily against S2. I'm only talking about SQ.


 
 I've never heard the MA750, but I agree with the S2 comparison. They actually remind me a lot of the S2 sound. You agree?


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Have Pistons in my ears now after listening to the exquisite Doppios. Pistons aren't on Doppios level at all, but just as enjoyable. By the way, the bass has shown up nicely in the Doppios.
> 
> Back to Pistons. It beats the Ma750 and stands up handily against S2. I'm only talking about SQ.


 
 I forgot to ask this...
  
 Does the bass have good impact and rumble when you get music like daft punk, eminem, acehood, or anything you know that's bass heavy?


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> I forgot to ask this...
> 
> Does the bass have good impact and rumble when you get music like daft punk, eminem, acehood, or anything you know that's bass heavy?


 
 Yes. The bass is deep, impactful, and remains articulate even when ou're pumping heavy beats. mochill and bhazard mentioned this too. Even at high volumes, theykeep their composure, which for me is rare in an IEM this cheap.


----------



## Dsnuts

nihontoman said:


> well, I need extension on both ends but I can live with very little quantity, as long as it is extended to sub-base levels. I don't need bassy, I need technically proficient  I want to try something different compared to sony,  something not as bass-heavy with more natural response throughout the frequency range. something not as laid back in upper range with more detail and comparable or bigger (if not, t least not overly small) sound stage.
> fit style - any, as long as they are comfortable. over ear is aplus though...
> detachable cables are welcomed. at least sturdy build quality.
> 
> ...


 

 These guys are comparing the Pistons to a much more expensive S2 and MA750. I trust Ericps and everyone elses assessment on these, there are just too many guys that bought them that love them to think otherwise,  I will also have my pair very soon.. You should try a pair.. Not only are they cheap enough to try out for a different sound,  but this way you can save up the rest of your hard earned cash for something even better...
  
  
 Oh and GO B.R.O.N.C.O.S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

@IEMagnet01 
 Thanks for that man
  
@ericp10 
 since he answered the pistons, how about the doppio's?
  
 @ninhotoman
  
 What ds said, and also, you can purchase it from ebay for only $28
  
 If not, you can use sfw's link and pay only $22
  
 As for me, I already have what I want, the pistons may be good, but I'm not going to spend the money just yet, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 saving up for those heavens.


----------



## nihontoman

well, thanks guys. I guys I'll get me some pistons... what is a legitimate ebay or aliexpress seller? for about 20-30$ I guess I can't go wrong...


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> well, thanks guys. I guys I'll get me some pistons... what is a legitimate ebay or aliexpress seller? for about 20-30$ I guess I can't go wrong...


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item20dda8a2e1
  
 safest link
  
http://www.ibuygou.com/p-original_xiaomi_piston_earphone_updated_version_brown-5708-usd.html


----------



## Mackem

It's annoying; I have my Pistons but all of my tips are complete Schiit so I'm waiting on new tips before I can actually use them..


----------



## Pastapipo

ericp10 said:


> Have Pistons in my ears now after listening to the exquisite Doppios. Pistons aren't on Doppios level at all, but just as enjoyable. By the way, the bass has shown up nicely in the Doppios.
> 
> Back to Pistons. It beats the Ma750 and stands up handily against S2. I'm only talking about SQ.


 
  
  


> *Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only):* XBA-H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > KEF M200 > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2 > TDK IE800
> *Best Armature IEMs (SQ-only):* 1964 EARS V6 > 1964-Q >Dunu DN-1000 (hybrid) > T-PEOS H-200 (hybrid) = W4 = FI-BA-SS > TDK...


 
  
  
 If you had to put the Doppios and Pistons in your footnote (signature?), where would it fit in the list?


----------



## ericp10

iemagnet01 said:


> I've never heard the MA750, but I agree with the S2 comparison. They actually remind me a lot of the S2 sound. You agree?




Some similarities, but I have to a/b to say definitively.


----------



## ericp10

pastapipo said:


> Don't know yet, it's too early and not enough burn in. But Doppios would be near DN1000 (Sans the bass).
> 
> 
> If you had to put the Doppios and Pistons in your footnote (signature?), where would it fit in the list?


----------



## ericp10

I've said Pistons not on Doppios level.


----------



## IEMagnet01

ericp10 said:


> I've said Pistons not on Doppios level.


 
 I think he's asking if the Piston are better than the TDK FXZ-100, Aurisonic ASG 1.2, and TDK IE800?
  
 same for the doppios on your BA  list?


----------



## IEMagnet01

i just picked up the HiFiMan HM-601 to replace the FiiO X3, which I just couldn't get into the way it presented bass. Hopefully this one will present a better sound for me, especially since you can rockbox it, and I adore rockbox on my Sansa Fuze and loved it on my ipod.


----------



## Pastapipo

iemagnet01 said:


> I think he's asking if the Piston are better than the TDK FXZ-100, Aurisonic ASG 1.2, and TDK IE800?
> 
> same for the doppios on your BA  list?


 

 Yes, IEMagnet01 is right, I'm asking if you could give us an update in your IEM expierence list.
  
 So where would you place the Pistons in this list:XBA-H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > KEF M200 > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2 > TDK IE800  
  
 And where would you place the Doppios in this list: 1964 EARS V6 > 1964-Q >Dunu DN-1000 (hybrid) > T-PEOS H-200 (hybrid) = W4 = FI-BA-SS > TDK..
   
Curious to how you would rate them purely based on SQ, irrelevant to the price.


----------



## quartertone

mackem said:


> It's annoying; I have my Pistons but all of my tips are complete Schiit so I'm waiting on new tips before I can actually use them..


 
  
 Why not use the Basso tips? Those are like Sony hybrids.


----------



## Mackem

quartertone said:


> Why not use the Basso tips? Those are like Sony hybrids.


 
 The Pistons wouldn't stay in my ears with those tips for some reason.


----------



## mochill

Yeah the dnk are better then all of them and if your on a super tight budget then the pistons cannot be beaten ...i love to pistons so much I ordered another one


----------



## mochill

The basso are nice but the pistons sounds much better and is much cheaper


----------



## Mackem

It's strange; I have the tips that came with the Carbo Bassos and the MEElec double flange tips and no matter what I use, the Pistons just feel like they're going to fall out of my ears all the time. I don't think I'm getting a proper seal with any of the tips I have and I'm not quite sure why..


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> It's strange; I have the tips that came with the Carbo Bassos and the MEElec double flange tips and no matter what I use, the Pistons just feel like they're going to fall out of my ears all the time. I don't think I'm getting a proper seal with any of the tips I have and I'm not quite sure why..


 
  
 Do you have any other tips to try? I have found the mh1c tips often fit/seal where others won't (not sure what they will do for the sound with the pistons though).


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Try Philips Fidelio tips on Piston, they fit perfectly for me


----------



## vlenbo

Well, now that my ear feels better, I fired up one of my favorite songs (due to the meaning of the song) 
  

  
 Precious time by the Maccabees has the best treble play I've heard (good to test the highs on the h-3s) and with the xba-h3s, the cymbals come to life! It's so soothing, yet clear enough that you can tell the amount of strength the band struck those cymbals.
  
 The vocals are great in this recording, and the bass is wonderful. I even heard a tiny microdetail that I've never heard with the other iems! (didn't try on the im-02 yet).


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Do you have any other tips to try? I have found the mh1c tips often fit/seal where others won't (not sure what they will do for the sound with the pistons though).


 
 Nope, no other tips. Got some Sony hybrids coming, will see what they're like.


----------



## quartertone

mackem said:


> It's strange; I have the tips that came with the Carbo Bassos and the MEElec double flange tips and no matter what I use, the Pistons just feel like they're going to fall out of my ears all the time.


 
 Are you sure it's not just a feeling, perhaps resulting from the shape and weight?


----------



## IEMagnet01

The Piston are light , but that bullet shape can always be tricky.


----------



## Mackem

quartertone said:


> Are you sure it's not just a feeling, perhaps resulting from the shape and weight?


 
 I'm not sure. I think I definitely prefer the less obtrusive shape of the Bassos but maybe my opinion will change as I try different tips on the Pistons. Makes me think I wouldn't enjoy the DN-1000 if they're a similar shape to the Pistons (Although you get a lot more tips).
  
 The worst thing for me regarding deciding whether or not to buy the Dunu's is how much they split opinion in terms of the weight of them and the comfort when wearing straight down; some say wearing them straight down is next to impossible for longer periods due to their weight and some say the complete opposite. I DO want to upgrade from the Bassos but they seem to be the perfect fit / shape for me. If only there was a Carbo Basso with the same bass quantity but better mids and highs..


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Well, now that my ear feels better, I fired up one of my favorite songs (due to the meaning of the song)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like the song, definitely quite strong treble, I'd argue maybe too strong. Cymbals really stand out, somewhat tizzy at time, but I did listen through a laptop, to a Vevo video, throuigh Monster Gratitudes, which tend to be tizzy themselves (especially early on, and mine just came a few days ago to replace my previous pair.). Do like this music, though, gotta look into the band some more.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The best tips so far for the Pistons are the Tf10 silicone mediums for my ears.  don't fall out. produce smoke silky midrange sparkling highs and
 decent bass and sub bass. better than the complies i had on them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Broncos win!!!!  great game played!!!
  
 Pistons are so smooth i ordered backup set and one for a friend who mixes music.
  
 Look forward to your impressions DS.   wondering what makes them sound so good???
 the Berylliuym or the driver configuration??


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hairyheadmara said:


> Try Philips Fidelio tips on Piston, they fit perfectly for me


 
 which ones? the Fidelio box came with a ton of tips!


----------



## IEMagnet01

I used the TF 10 tips and they worked great, but I switched and used the UE 500 tips, and they really dropped a nice seal and fit , but hearing about Mackem's problems, he might need smaller tips, with a narrower body, like the Sony hybrids, to get a deeper insert for a better fit? But who knows , because mine fit great and I have a wonky ear.


----------



## IEMagnet01

drbluenewmexico said:


> Broncos win!!!!  great game played!!!
> 
> Pistons are so smooth i ordered backup set and one for a friend who mixes music.
> 
> ...




It's the Beryllium alloy driver. The originals don't have the Beryllium , and they aren't as good.


----------



## mochill

Mh1c tips on the piston fits perfectly  so does the hybrid's....looks like I'll be getting my xba4ips tomorrow  can't wait for them beauties ...finally I can hear the xba4.


----------



## doctorjazz

I like Comply tips with them, but, then again, I like Comply tips with many of my iems. When I have fit problems, generally the TSX will work well. (tips would be not that far from the cost of the iems, but they do sound nice.
Now if I can only figure how to get them back in the case...

(Great 1st game, the evil empire lost, all hail Denver!!!
On to game 2)


----------



## IEMagnet01

The XBA 4 isn't that good . None of the Sony XBA series were. Reviews from joker and Cleios drove home what I experiences with both the 4 and the 30. They are underwhelming, with metallic sounding highs. Just really odd highs. Great bass though. You'll love the bass if that's your gig?


----------



## mochill

Ima mod them


----------



## mochill

But first. Burn in key and also need to hear how they sound first


----------



## mochill

But but I loved the highs of the xba3


----------



## HairyHeadMara

drbluenewmexico said:


> which ones? the Fidelio box came with a ton of tips!




Medium silicone one


----------



## IEMagnet01

If you liked that metallic high on the 3's, then the 4's should be a lovefest for you. I ordered Yamaha EPH-100, and still have some money left over for one more , thanks to selling off my X3. I got the HiFiMan HM601 Slim. I'm excited for its reported warm sound like Sony's, and rockbox capable. Yay!


----------



## mochill

Why...oh well whatever floats your boat


----------



## mochill

Oh get the.martin Logan mikros 90 asap...ultra mind blowing performance


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> The XBA 4 isn't that good . None of the Sony XBA series were. Reviews from joker and Cleios drove home what I experiences with both the 4 and the 30. They are underwhelming, with metallic sounding highs. Just really odd highs. Great bass though. You'll love the bass if that's your gig?


 
 for those interested, the xba30 i have are very different from the xba3. I couldnt stand the xba3 highs and the xba30 are just fine, but the sound is much warmer.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> If you liked that metallic high on the 3's, then the 4's should be a lovefest for you. I ordered Yamaha EPH-100, and still have some money left over for one more , thanks to selling off my X3. I got the HiFiMan HM601 Slim. I'm excited for its reported warm sound like Sony's, and rockbox capable. Yay!


 
 i have the bassos on the way, hopefully they will impress in the mids more than the eph100 did for me.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Why? Because if you use the X3, then A/B with a Sansa or Sony, and you realize that even when the bass is cranked to +10 on the X3, they simply don't present a rounded, weighty bass. The bass is linear and lacking any roundness. It's not presenting bass to its fullest potential, and for a high class DAP, that's unacceptable for me. So hopefully the HM601 can provide that sub bass and mid bass articulation like the Sony and Sansa can, then I'm a happy camper . I'm close to being a happy camper with the Sansa, but A/B the Sansa and X3 reveled the X3 to bring out finer details I like. Just not a healthy bass.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The Mikros 90 get good reviews here , but are a very old IEM. Not necessarily a discovery.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> The Mikros 90 get good reviews here , but are a very old *ON EARS*. Not necessarily a discovery.


 
 *snip*


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> The other earphone that I received with the Doppio's has completely blown me away though. Maybe because I never expected it. FAD Heaven V Aging has a higher end sound that shouldn't be possible coming from a single armature driver. The depth I hear is nuts. Everything sounds natural and in its place. Drums sound real and it's made for voices. Treble doesn't sound extended like the Doppio's but there's no lack of clarity. Instruments are clearly made out. I feel like I'm listening to something that should cost $500+. No joke. Don't take this as hype since I do that well. This earphone really needs to be heard. I'm sure I've said that many times before but man this is a REAL sound.


 
  


dannybai said:


> Jant shared some info with me awhile back and it's been in the back of my mind since. If you go and read VWinter's impressions on the FAD impressions thread, there's no turning back. Probably the best impressions I've ever read on Head-Fi.


 
  
 Whoa, I stop reading this thread for two days and all of a sudden the FAD Heaven V is finally getting some major hype in here! Never thought this day would come haha. Yeah vwinter's impressions got to me too, never read a writeup like that on head-fi before, so good job vwinter! About time more people heard about the FAD Heavens.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Mackem and DsNuts know all about the Bassos. They seem to love them, so you might be getting a really nice IEM?


----------



## vlenbo

akarise said:


> Whoa, I stop reading this thread for two days and all of a sudden the FAD Heaven V is finally getting some major hype in here! Never thought this day would come haha. Yeah vwinter's impressions got to me too, never read a writeup like that on head-fi before, so good job vwinter! *About time more people heard about the FAD Heavens.*


 
 I always wanted to hear the heaven IV, but people said that the mids were....special, to put it in euphemistic terms.
  
 Some people preferred the ortofons eq-5 than the IV, and because I loved the ortofon's bass and mids, I didn't bother buying anything else. 
  
 But those heaven V aging always got to me, but I didn't have moneys that time, and now that I can sell some leftover iems, those heavens might be mine in the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I agree though, especially since the reviews their heaven series get are usually positive. Go FAD!


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> *snip*



OEM. The I and O are next to one another. Especially on iPhone. Thanks.


----------



## daveyostrow

what kind of sound sig do the pistons have?
 i dont think i have seen a review yet but this thread has been moving fast


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Like the song, definitely quite strong treble, I'd argue maybe too strong. Cymbals really stand out, somewhat tizzy at time, but I did listen through a laptop, to a Vevo video, throuigh Monster Gratitudes, which tend to be tizzy themselves (especially early on, and mine just came a few days ago to replace my previous pair.). Do like this music, though, gotta look into the band some more.


 
 I wanted to thank you for that earlier music of the day post you made, I need to look into that jazz artist as the sounds were amazing on the H3s, the depth, accuracy, speed of the instruments made me in love with the instrumental! 
  
 And I agree about the cymbals standing out, but the sonys do it beautifully that it doesn't hurt, :')
  
 lol, the laptop and the youtube page are the culprit, go use them players meng! That and spotify if you can...
  
 Those gratitudes sound awesome, I wish I bought it at the time of the hype, but I already have the iems I want.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> I always wanted to hear the heaven IV, but people said that the mids were....special, to put it in euphemistic terms.
> 
> Some people preferred the ortofons eq-5 than the IV, and because I loved the ortofon's bass and mids, I didn't bother buying anything else.
> 
> ...




The issue with these being so awesome and not getting any hype could be the $240+ price tag for a single armature driver,and granted head-fi'ers give these huge love and say the bass is off the hook for a single BA, but for so many competitors in the single BA world, including the ZA singlos, the Klipsch X11, ect ect, that price is really steep, and you can get some wicked awesome dual driver IEMs at the same price point. If not for that price, I'd be really interested in picking them up.


----------



## Mackem

iemagnet01 said:


> Mackem and DsNuts know all about the Bassos. They seem to love them, so you might be getting a really nice IEM?


 
 That I do. Not sure how they compare to the EPH-100s as I've never heard them, but I've got hundreds of hours of usage out of my Bassos. The Bassos aren't bad at all, just I want an upgrade since I have the money. I'd be more than happy to use my Bassos as my main IEM and have been for months now.


----------



## doctorjazz

1)I always liked the XBA-3, but then, I'm easy (but NOT CHEAP).
2)Sure, Mikros 90 is not brand new, but generally, Discoveries aren't just a brand new headphone, at least not historically in this thread. If something has been around for a while, but seems to have missed by most folks, recently discounted to make it a better buy than it was at list price, it seems to qualify. Examples: Monster Gratitude, which got much play here, also in the past few pages, the FAD Heaven V, which certainly isn't brand new, but I'm interested in hearing about them if someone "discovered" them, that is, tried them out, found them worthy of note. ML Mikros 90 falls in the same category...under $100, it's a no brainer IMO, people on the Mikros thread feel it was a good buy at its original list price, and is competitive with the high priced spread.


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> what kind of sound sig do the pistons have?
> i dont think i have seen a review yet but this thread has been moving fast




 Yeah it does move fast, becUse the Piston have been reviewed, impressed, and processed like Christmas Carols at the holidays. They are highly detailed, strong bass but no bleed, lively and timbre accurate highs, smooth mids, and mildly if just minutely v-shaped.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Like the song, definitely quite strong treble, I'd argue maybe too strong. Cymbals really stand out, somewhat tizzy at time, but I did listen through a laptop, to a Vevo video, throuigh Monster Gratitudes, which tend to be tizzy themselves (especially early on, and mine just came a few days ago to replace my previous pair.). Do like this music, though, gotta look into the band some more.
> ...




Glad you liked the music post, Dave Douglas has been around for a while, incredible artist. I post music fairly regularly, generally don't get comments so I'm never sure if anyone even listens (I still have fun posting, though). If you want any info on Dave Douglas, or other similar artists, let me know (though, I can probably recommend enough to keep you busy for years LOL)


----------



## akarise

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with these being so awesome and not getting any hype could be the $240+ price tag for a single armature driver,and granted head-fi'ers give these huge love and say the bass is off the hook for a single BA, but for so many competitors in the single BA world, including the ZA singlos, the Klipsch X11, ect ect, that price is really steep, and you can get some wicked awesome dual driver IEMs at the same price point. If not for that price, I'd be really interested in picking them up.


 
  
 Yeah you may be right, but these aren't your run-of-the-mill single BA and I believe that, at their pricepoint, they're an incredible value. On Amazon Jp right now they're only 20,580 yen, which is way cheaper than the $270 I paid for mine. I've learned that one should never judge FAD's products in the same way you judge similar products from other manufacturers since FAD always does it a bit different (and usually better).


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> Yeah it does move fast, becUse the Piston have been reviewed, impressed, and processed like Christmas Carols at the holidays. They are highly detailed, strong bass but no bleed, lively and timbre accurate highs, smooth mids, and mildly if just minutely v-shaped.


 
 thanks, sounds like my kind of sound, mic control is a plus
 lets see how the bassos do.


----------



## IEMagnet01

So would you say that the FA V aging is better with a single BA at that price point than the KEF M200, ZA Doppios, or DUNU DN-1000, all three at roughly the same price point as the V aging? 

eric? Your thoughts?


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with these being so awesome and not getting any hype could be the $240+ price tag for a single armature driver,and granted head-fi'ers give these huge love and say the bass is off the hook for a single BA, but for so many competitors in the single BA world, including the ZA singlos, the Klipsch X11, ect ect, that price is really steep, and you can get some wicked awesome dual driver IEMs at the same price point. If not for that price, I'd be really interested in picking them up.


 
  
 +1 the single ba is what also put me off on the ortofons and heavens, but it isn't bad to be honest, except that the im02s do better than the ortofons.


doctorjazz said:


> Glad you liked the music post, Dave Douglas has been around for a while, incredible artist. I post music fairly regularly, generally don't get comments so I'm never sure if anyone even listens (I still have fun posting, though). If you want any info on Dave Douglas, or other similar artists, let me know (though, I can probably recommend enough to keep you busy for years LOL)


 
  
 I had a feeling Douglas has been around, I'm just oblivious to some artists unfortunately. I have seen some and enjoyed them thorougly, as I am aware that some people did as well. Sometimes just a comment about the artist comes up and not the song itself, lol. It's cool though, it's better to provide some songs here, regardless of comments. I'll let you know soon enough to be honest, I'm hungry for music, and those ath-re700s are coming sooner than I thought!
  
 Edit: I also saw the rolling stones video you posted, along with Cyrus Chestnut yesterday, but I didn't get to hear it with the xba-h3s, I will give my thoughts on those as they seem promising (that and I love rolling stones). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






akarise said:


> Yeah you may be right, *but these aren't your run-of-the-mill single BA* and I believe that, at their pricepoint, they're an incredible value. On Amazon Jp right now they're only *20,580 yen, *which is way cheaper than the $270 I paid for mine. I've learned that one should never judge FAD's products in the same way you judge similar products from other manufacturers since FAD always does it a bit different (and usually better).


 
 +1 I have a good feeling about this ba.
  
 As for the price, I say you are talking blasphemy!
 I will sell of the im02s if this is the case you dirty dealer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Wait, the heaven V or the heaven V aging?


----------



## akarise

> Originally Posted by *vlenbo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for the price, I say you are talking blasphemy!
> I will sell of the im02s if this is the case you dirty dealer.
> ...


 
  
 I'm talking about the Heaven V, not the Aging. The difference between them is only cosmetic so if you just want the sound for the lowest price, go for the normal version. I actually prefer the regular Heaven V since I like the color scheme much more and the metal finish doesn't change. Quoted from Rin's review of the Heaven V Aging: "bodily fluid from a normal usage causes oxidation of the brass housing, leaving gooey green residue underneath the ear sleeve. Users must pay attention to any possibilities of the residue getting into the driver." This won't happen for the normal version. Also I've found that the finish for the normal version is highly scratch resistant, as I take mine everywhere with me and there's not a single mark on the housing anywhere.


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with these being so awesome and not getting any hype could be the $240+ price tag for a single armature driver,and granted head-fi'ers give these huge love and say the bass is off the hook for a single BA, but for so many competitors in the single BA world, including the ZA singlos, the Klipsch X11, ect ect, that price is really steep, and you can get some wicked awesome dual driver IEMs at the same price point. If not for that price, I'd be really interested in picking them up.




It's definitely the price lol.

But you don't understand. Firstly, the bass isn't off the hook for a single BA, it's off the hook period. It's organic. And It's not about the minutia. The sound is holistic. It makes you want to just close your eyes and listen, not have the urge to AB for hours.

You have no guarantee of anything by just having an extra driver. It's not like an extra driver will instantly give you more of anything.




vlenbo said:


> Wait, the heaven V or the heaven V aging?




So here's the thing, MF has heard both and has said that the sound for all intents and purposes is the same between them. I can't say personally because I haven't heard both.

For anyone about to jump on the Heaven V train, please be aware of the fact that the Aging model might patina and then you have possible upkeep involved. So it might be worth looking into the regular Heaven V if that isn't your cup of tea.


----------



## waynes world

I'm afraid to read your writeup vwinter!


----------



## waynes world

Hmm $216 CD + $20 tenso = $236. Hmm!


----------



## akarise

vwinter, or someone else, you should just quote your impressions and put them here. then watch the madness begin.


----------



## vwinter

akarise said:


> Whoa, I stop reading this thread for two days and all of a sudden the FAD Heaven V is finally getting some major hype in here! Never thought this day would come haha. Yeah vwinter's impressions got to me too, never read a writeup like that on head-fi before, so good job vwinter! About time more people heard about the FAD Heavens.




Thanks! 




waynes world said:


> I'm afraid to read your writeup vwinter!




Haha
What doesn't kill you... makes you poorer?


----------



## ericp10

pastapipo said:


> Yes, IEMagnet01 is right, I'm asking if you could give us an update in your IEM expierence list.
> 
> So where would you place the Pistons in this list:XBA-H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > KEF M200 > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2 > TDK IE800
> 
> ...






Too early to answer that question other than to say the Piston competes withe them all except Asg-1(from memory).


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Hmm $216 CD + $20 tenso = $236. Hmm!


 
 Pull the trigger,


----------



## eke2k6

vlenbo said:


> Pull the trigger,


 
  
...on the XBA-H3...


----------



## waynes world

eke2k6 said:


> ...on the XBA-H3...


 
  
 Ha ha. But yup, H3's way at the top of the radar. Will be interested in Danny's comparison of the two.
  
 Have you heard the V's?


----------



## eke2k6

waynes world said:


> Ha ha. But yup, H3's way at the top of the radar. Will be interested in Danny's comparison of the two.
> 
> Have you heard the V's?


 
  
 I did, actually. But I was biased against it when I heard it, and vwinter would kill me if I posted the same impressions I gave him lol.


----------



## vlenbo

eke2k6 said:


> ...on the XBA-H3...


 
 LOL, good one. I endorse his comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
comment approval by vlenbo
  


waynes world said:


> Ha ha. But yup, H3's way at the top of the radar. Will be interested in Danny's comparison of the two.
> 
> Have you heard the V's?


 





 Wayne's fortress sounds like its weakening!
  
 More impressions are necessary fellas!


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Pull the trigger,


 
  
 +


eke2k6 said:


> ...on the XBA-H3...


 
 ^ on BOTH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DEWITTT MASA' WAYNE!!!
  
 DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!


----------



## vlenbo

eke2k6 said:


> I did, actually. But I was biased against it when I heard it, and vwinter would kill me if I posted the same impressions I gave him lol.


 
 Now that this comment came up, let's raid on eke's impressions post (if there was one)
  
 on another note....
  
 the isolation of the xba-h3s are incredible, not astounding, but great if you want to block out noise. At least with me.
  
 the cable is so smooth, flat, and of course colorful, lol.
  
 The housing is a good size to make everyone think you need your ears checked.
  
 and the sound already makes me want to sell every Iem I have.
  

  
 beautifully rendered on the xba-h3s


----------



## vwinter

eke2k6 said:


> I did, actually. But I was biased against it when I heard it, and vwinter would kill me if I posted the same impressions I gave him lol.




LOL!!!
I'll demand you give them another go one day haha.




vlenbo said:


> Now that this comment came up, let's raid on eke's impressions post!




Lol =)


----------



## waynes world

vwinter said:


> LOL!!!
> I'll demand you give them another go one day haha.
> Lol =)


 
  
 So vwinter, where is that writeup of yours?


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ on BOTH!!! :veryevil:
> 
> DEWITTT MASA' WAYNE!!!
> ...




Is Superman teaching Batman how to perform oral...orations?


----------



## IEMagnet01

The more time I spend with my DNK, the more I fall in love with them more than any IEM since I bought my first pair of UE TF10. They synergize so beautifully with the Sony NWZ 475.


----------



## eke2k6

Well, here's vwinter's impressions from my ASG-2 thread:
  


vwinter said:


> Before I start this I would just like to say that I kept myself from posting sarcastic comments to ridiculous posts for like 2 days for this to be the post which marks my entrance into the Creme de la Creme of exclusivity, the pinnacle of power, and the key to unlimited knowledge and infallibility.
> 
> Knees shall tremble as I approach and ruin shall lay in my wake. My word is now law and my bidding is bond. I am Supremus. Hear me ROAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

LMAO the NFL is soooooooooooooooooo rigged it's not even funny.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> LMAO the NFL is soooooooooooooooooo rigged it's not even funny.




Rigged? Explain..


----------



## akarise

Since no one else is doing it, here ya go.
  
 Quote:


vwinter said:


> Forward:
> These are pretty much my unadulterated, unabridged, and unfiltered impressions of the relatively new Final Audio Design Heaven V Aging. Some of it is very explanatory but its more me thinking things through out loud as opposed to assuming readers wouldn't understand. I'll probably compress it a lot, add some sections and turn it into my first official head-fi review. So this is pretty much a test run for me. If you actually read all of it, let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> Rigged? Explain..


 

 Common sense, it's just to what extent. It's like that in most if not ALL professional sports. Depends on how well they sell it, most easy/ obvious to spot are the OBVIOUS schiity calls of the refs. Nuff said.


----------



## eke2k6

sfwalcer said:


> Common sense, it's just to what extent. It's like that in most if not ALL professional sports. Depends on how well they sell it, most easy/ obvious to spot are the OBVIOUS schiity calls of the refs. Nuff said.


 
  
 Sfwalcer is about to explode after this last call...


----------



## sfwalcer

eke2k6 said:


> Sfwalcer is about to explode after this last call...


 

 Meh nothing to get worked over, Las Vegas wins at the end anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how much $$$$$$$$$$$$ peps lost cuz of Brady's "performance" today.  D'YAM that sure was a low scoring game.


----------



## Vain III

iemagnet01 said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO the NFL is soooooooooooooooooo rigged it's not even funny.
> ...




He's just mad that the Seahawks are winning.


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> He's just mad that the Seahawks are winning.


 

 LoL see post above. Still an entertaining game though. It is what it is, i am just a bandwagon hopper anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ZERO LOYALTY.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> LoL see post above. Still an entertaining game though. It is what it is, i am just a bandwagon hopper anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 17-20 Sf, it's pretty tense so far.
  
 *17-23 now
  
 *waiting reactions*
  
 SEAHAWKS DID GOOOD!!!!!
  
 Sherman's ball block was great!


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> 17-20 Sf, it's pretty tense so far.
> 
> *17-23 now
> 
> ...


 
 WOW that was great fun. Damn was sure they would come back due to the momentum but guess the inexperience kicked in to rush the TD. Sigh.
  
 LMAO that interview NO CLASS WHATSOEVER!!! His arse is gonna get fined
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> WOW that was great fun. Damn was sure they would come back due to the momentum but guess the inexperience kicked in to rush the TD. Sigh.
> 
> LMAO that *interview NO CLASS WHATSOEVER!!! *His arse is gonna get fined
> 
> ...


 
 A hilarious one at best, but I do agree. This game was awesome. 
  
 The rushing was what cost them. They had enough time to make at least one slip up, and then fix it in the next down. Unfortunately, an interception had to happen.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> A hilarious one at best, but I do agree. This game was awesome.
> 
> The rushing was what cost them. They had enough time to make at least one slip up, and then fix it in the next down. Unfortunately, an interception had to happen.


 

 hoho i just feel bad for the Broncos cuz the Niners is A LOT easier team to play against it seems. It's gonna be a crazy Superbowl.
  

  
  
 Yeppp that interview is gonna be gif worthy fo' sho.


----------



## ericp10

Vlenbo, how is the bass in the im02? What do you like and dislike about that iem?


----------



## IEMagnet01

The honking is loud and often. The peeps are going crazy up here in the PNW. Seattle is excited and so am I. GO HAWKS!!! 

Chargers fan here... Hate the Broncos and horse face Manning. 

Btw...I'm not sure what I want next in IEM land?


----------



## Dsnuts

iemagnet01 said:


> The honking is loud and often. The peeps are going crazy up here in the PNW. Seattle is excited and so am I. GO HAWKS!!!
> 
> Chargers fan here... Hate the Broncos and horse face Manning.
> 
> Btw...I'm not sure what I want next in IEM land?


 
  
 Ya I used to hate Manning and the Colts that is until he joined the Broncos. Lol.
  
 Superbowl is gonna be a good one. Can't wait.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Ya I used to hate Manning and the Colts that is until he joined the Broncos. Lol.
> 
> *Superbowl is gonna be a good one. Can't wait.*


 
 + 100000000000000000!!! It's gonna be showdown fo' sho.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

sfwalcer said:


> + 100000000000000000!!! It's gonna be showdown fo' sho.


 
 yep, lets all listen to th Superbowl on our favorite IEMS, cause when the Broncos quit horsing around
 and Manning shreds the Seahawks like bird salad, we will want to hear it on our finest hi fi phones!!!


----------



## Vain III

I'm personally hoping that Seattle wins because I've always been a fan of their team, though they're not my team or even my secondary team. It'll be a good game either way. 

So, the verdict is now in that the Pistons are better than several more expensive headphones (but not the IM70 or KEF M200). I think I'll be ordering them on my next pay day.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Vlenbo, how is the bass in the im02? What do you like and dislike about that iem?


 
 The bass is phenomenal on the im02, it's pretty textured, nicely bodied (but not full bodied like the xba-h3s), and has great tonal balance. The speed and attack are awesome for this iem, it has decent impact for a dual ba phone (better than the ortofons and ck10s that I have), as well as the rumble. Unfortunately, it is not up to par with the m200s or h-3s obviously, and does fall behind the dynamics that I own. Thankfully, the speed and quality of the bass makes me forget about the impact, especially since the bass is pretty clear, but still somewhat smooth and warm. Drums sound awesome with the im02 as I can hear the impact of the drums and the snare that comes from the hits. The ck10s drums sounded smoother, and lacked presence in comparison. I find the bass lacking though, and I am not disappointed since I expected that, but it does have a bit more bass than the ck10s did, thus, making the whole sound frequency more balanced.
  
 The mids are my favorite in this IEM, it's airy and open, pretty resolving in detail, and contains the smoothness that the ck10s had, but adding a bit more of a solid feel to it (the ck10s had a liquid type of midrange, the detail was still there as words were clear as day and the vocals were prominent despite the spicy treble, but the ck10s whole spectrum was pretty thin because of that, and it felt as though the sound was lush and dry.) The voices are also somewhat forward in the im02s, just like the ck10s were. Its midrange is more lively than the ck10s, and more importantly for me, sharper and refined as the voices from the beatles, pink floyd, Maccabees, Goo Goo Dolls, Muse, The killers, and the Frays had weight to them. I remember kiteki ranting about the ck10's liquid smooth midrange messed up the bite to the guitars, drums, and string instruments. Well, the im02s remedy that and make the sounds of instruments come a bit more alive. The timbre is better with the im02s than the ck10s. 
  
 The Highs are a mixed bag unfortunately. This is the ONLY area where I dislike the im02s in regards to SQ. Both the ck10s and the im02s have a similar texture to them as I can hear the reverb on the cymbals, splash, and bite to them as the stick strikes them. The difference between the two is again, the weight of the hit. The im02s come once again to the top as they render the cymbal's tones and timbre quite beautifully. The ck10s were silibant in their highs, and the im02s unfortunately inherited that trait. People stated that the ck90pro mk2 and the im02 share the same driver, but the mk2s were not bright or silibant, yet this im02 is bright and sometimes borderline silibant to my ears. They're not silibant as the ckn70s though, which is why I enjoy these a lot more than the ckn70s.
  
 The BQ?
  
 that term is basically what I forget about the im02s, but I will describe it as the most mundane, grotesque, and most disappointing thing I've experienced with the most revised audio technica ba up to date.
  
 It's plastic, has a weird shape, and feels fragile...I do not like that...
  
 but on the plus side, it has removable cables, which was the sole purpose I bought this over the doppios. That and the driver flex of the bassos made me reconsider purchasing the doppios. 
  
 The fit is great (not as good as the xba-h3s, but close) and definitely not as close as the ck10s. That's all I believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now awaiting my ath-re700s. Those things are for gentlemen, men! It's already heading towards tenso. I will provide an hourly update of my cold, lonely, and fragile headphones since we all care about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and in case people don't see it, this is a joke). 
  
 Also, the sounds from the im02s are clean, CLEAN as a whistle. The ck10s didn't sound as clean for some reason, but I think it's the tip change I made with those. The ck10s currently have the M UE900 tips.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> yep, lets all listen to th Superbowl on our favorite IEMS, cause when the Broncos quit horsing around
> and Manning shreds the Seahawks like bird salad, we will want to hear it on our finest hi fi phones!!!


 
 ppsh, I was way ahead of you dr.blue!
  
 I was listening to this game with my h-3s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
@Vain III
  
 "I'm personally hoping that Seattle wins because I've always been a fan of their team, though they're not my team or even my secondary team. It'll be a good game either way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, the verdict is now in that the Pistons are better than several more expensive headphones (but not the IM70 or KEF M200). I think I'll be ordering them on my next pay day."
  
 That's a pretty healthy way of viewing it. I could careless who wins, I just want the losing team to make a comeback and win! oh wait..that means I care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Though seeing their current performance, and how Broncos won last night, it's a tough call for me to make. I liked the Broncos right after the Green Bay Packers, and so I have Broncos as a backup team to root for. The Seattles team might be another of my backups now, lol.


----------



## ericp10

Congrats Dsnuts and Broncos fans, and to Seahawks fans too. However, when it comes to the Super Bowl, I always pull for the NFC (unless it's the Packers or Cowboys). I won't be disappointed with either winner though, but go Seahawks.


----------



## ericp10

Never been to Denver but love Seattle and almost took a job with the Seattle Times in the '90s.


----------



## eke2k6

dsnuts said:


> Superbowl is gonna be a good one. Can't wait.


 
  
 Brady disappointed me. I expected a clash of the giants today, but Manning showed why he's the best QB to ever play. That man is a surgeon with the pass.
  
 And he's mad cool too. He and his bro run a passing camp at the school where I went for undergrad. They buy the bar for everyone on the last night of camp every year.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you vlenbo.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Thank you vlenbo.


 
 No problem eric.
  
  
 And to add hype to the piston train...
  
  
[img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/3f/50x50px-NS-3fdfc0aa_avatar-120-7.jpg[/img]​
 By Maxiao
Posted 4 minutes ago *·* 4 Views *·* 0 Comments

 *Pros:* 99rmb in China (thats only $17 dollars!). Superb soundstage, strong bass, mids and treble. Great mic, nice design and packaging.
*Cons:* None yet after 3 weeks

  "I live in China and have built up a collection of mostly local brand headphones:  Astrotec AM90 and AM800, Soundmagic E10, Ecci PR200, Dunu Hades, several different DIY Yuins and (Korean manufactured) Feels Pro 900.   I ordered the Xiaomi earphones recently without much expectations - the brand is well established in China and the phones are pretty good but they have no previous hifi experience that I am aware of.  After a couple of weeks of using them I can honestly say that they are the best of all the pairs I use - I previous leaned towards the AM800 or the Feels Pro900 but I prefer the Xiaomi's sound to any other options (with the possible exception of the Yuins in a quiet environment!).  They have a really wide soundstage, punchy bass but really good separation across the board. As you can tell from my favourite earphones I'm not a big bass guy but love how these sound bassy but balanced) . As a bonus I've also found the mic really clear and the controls simple to use.  If you can pick up a pair for $20 or so I highly recommend giving them a try. 
  
 I've been using this site for a couple of years but never felt the need to write anything before, there has always better written and more expert reviews available. *Actually thatbeatsguy wrote a great reveiw of the Xiaomis which inspired mine. *Hopefully this will inspire more and better review the Xiaomis "

  
  
   vlenbo speaking:
 Pat yourself on the back beatsguy, while *we* applaud your efforts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 * *= the headfiers


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys I am so hooked on the Doppios. I am seriously considering the Carbo Singolo BA BX510..A gamble as I have no idea how they tuned it or how it is gonna sound...


----------



## BenF

iemagnet01 said:


> The issue with these being so awesome and not getting any hype could be the $240+ price tag for a single armature driver,and granted head-fi'ers give these huge love and say the bass is off the hook for a single BA, but for so many competitors in the single BA world, including the ZA singlos, the Klipsch X11, ect ect, that price is really steep, and you can get some wicked awesome dual driver IEMs at the same price point. If not for that price, I'd be really interested in picking them up.


 
 I have the triple-driver JVC FXZ-200, and they sound like a broken radio next to great single drivers such as Heaven IV/VI or Nail 2 v2.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> No problem eric.
> 
> 
> And to add hype to the piston train...
> ...


 
 Wat. This is outrageous. NEver received such rep b4. 
 Thank you *so* much, you guys! 
  
      Actually, I'm looking to revise the review on the Pistons again (since they haven't been properly burned-in at the time), but I don't think I'll change my stance on the review, more or less. Also, a re-review of my avatar is coming up, and a review of my other headphones. *sigh* So many earphones I want to buy, so little money to buy 'em with. 
      Until now, I still don't know why I wasn't posting the past couple of days. I guess Team Fortress 2 got me too much, and I spent too much time with them. That, and I'm leaving for my home country in 4 days...mom sez I will only bring *one gadget*, and now I'm trying to make the jump to Android so that I could get my tunes and my games in one place. Also, it's a smartphone, and my iPod ain't. *sigh*
  
 But anyway, I wanna thank *bhazard* again for bringing the Pistons to my attention. Without 'em, I probably wouldn't have gotten the rep I have now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hopefully, I'll be able to post regularly even in da Filz, so yeah...trying to make the jump to Android...been an iOS fan for longer than my music journey. My iPod's the very reason I'm listening to music, and got me to buy Beats, which in turn led me here. Lotsa ppl to thank, I guess. Can't list 'em all, tho, so I'mma be going to grab some lunch.
  
 Peace out, ppl!


----------



## IEMagnet01

benf said:


> I have the triple-driver JVC FXZ-200, and they sound like a broken radio next to great single drivers such as Heaven IV/VI or Nail 2 v2.


 
 i will agree with you because I am no longer a fan of the JVC CNT sound. Though the natural timbre and extension on both ends had me intrigued for awhile, eventually when I'd go from the JVC to another earphone, i grew to dislike the aggressive mids and that hard 'SMACK" sound in the lower highs that really became hit and miss from track to track based on mastering. Just grew tired of it, and no, even insanely aggressive burn in does not remedy the issue. Like I said, if it wasn't for the above $200.00 price tag, I'd be all over these Heaven V. I'm leaning on getting my EPH-100 back.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Well guys I am so hooked on the Doppios. I am seriously considering the Carbo Singolo BA BX510..A gamble as I have no idea how they tuned it or how it is gonna sound...


 
 gamble shamble, go for it! I think they'll sound similar to the auditions you had with ZA's first ba driver. Well, except that it will be refined, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I think I'll keep the im02s, but if need be, I will sell them off as the BQ is just killing me. The doppios look so pretty...and the heaven V looks even prettier....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, they don't use plastic as the whole shell! That in itself makes the ath overpriced, imo.


----------



## BenF

iemagnet01 said:


> *i will agree with you because I am no longer a fan of the JVC CNT sound.* Though the natural timbre and extension on both ends had me intrigued for awhile, eventually when I'd go from the JVC to another earphone, i grew to dislike the aggressive mids and that hard 'SMACK" sound in the lower highs that really became hit and miss from track to track based on mastering. Just grew tired of it, and no, even insanely aggressive burn in does not remedy the issue. Like I said, if it wasn't for the above $200.00 price tag, I'd be all over these Heaven V. I'm leaning on getting my EPH-100 back.


 
 They do a much better job with CNTs in full size headphones - HA-S680 sounds crazy good for 70-80$.
 Listening to Zaz on them right now through the Hifimediy Sabre DAC - only HE-400 sounds better, and not by a huge margin.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's long known in the High End Speaker world, the number of drivers you put in a speaker does not correspond to sound quality in and by itself. There are fabulous $2-4000 two way speakers that sound great...you can get 3, 4, or more drivers in a set of Radio Shack $100 speakers, how do you think they'd fare? The design, implementation, materials, attention to detail all make a major difference. In fact, some believe the complexity of adding more drivers (with the crossovers) can actually make designing a good high end speaker harder.

Fun games, especially the first, always great to see the Evil Empire (Pats) put in their place, and Manning and crew certainly did that. Actually do like Manning, will be rooting for him in 2 weeks, GO DENVER!!!


----------



## vwinter

eke2k6 said:


> Well, here's vwinter's impressions from my ASG-2 thread:







Wow, I go out to dinner and I've been outed. I couldn't even find those from the FAD thread that easily lol.


----------



## IEMagnet01

decided against ordering the EPH-100, and instead picked up the Sony XBA-H1 due to a steep discount I got, so I'm going to try these out, and see how they stack up head to head against the OM Audio IEP, since they are both single ba/single dynamic hybrids. Looking forward to this little clash of hybrids.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Well guys I am so hooked on the Doppios. I am seriously considering the Carbo Singolo BA BX510..A gamble as I have no idea how they tuned it or how it is gonna sound...




Yeah, Dsnuts hit another one out of the park with the Doppios. My opinion has changed drastically from first listen. Folks, I don't care f you don't believe it, but burn in is real even for BAs! I can't believe this isthmus Se earphone I heard a couple of days ago and was feeling Ike "what the hell?" This is like the HD of earphones hitting closest to what I imagine 4k tv looking like. It has great great detail resolution and instrument separation. As a matter of fact I don't think I've hard this clarity except in my customs V6. It sounds best without amplification straight out of an iPod or one those moderately priced Sony DAPs. I need to compare this sound to the V6 because that's how good and scary it is.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, Dsnuts hit another one out of the park with the Doppios. My opinion has changed drastically from first listen. Folks, I don't care *if* *(almost thought that read, I don't f'n care *
> 
> 
> 
> *)* you don't believe it, but burn in is real even for BAs! I can't believe *this is the same earphone* I heard a couple of days ago and was feeling *like *"what the hell?" This is like the HD of earphones hitting *the closet to* what I imagine 4k tv looking like *(due to hardware limitations, HD is better, just saying, lol).* It has *great great* *detail resolution and instrument separation*. As a matter of fact I don't think I've hard this clarity except in my customs V6. It sounds best without amplification straight out of an iPod or one those moderately priced Sony DAPs. I need to compare this sound to the V6 because that's how good and scary it is.


 
 Almost made me go to amazon japan and order them, but then I realized that the heaven V is also great, and I still didn't sell the im02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also, fixing the garble that came from your phone. This garble though...makes me think that the doppios destroyed your mind, lol. It means that it is THAT good, hmm....waiting for danny's impressions on these post burn-in.
  
 So are guitar notes crunchier, do the ba phones have better detail retrieval, instruments are easier to tell apart, and the highs have H-3 quality? I want that on my im02s, I don't hear guitar notes sounding crunchier yet, not do I hear cymbals smoothing out and having better depth. The instrument seperation is awesome though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Think I am the first to get run over by the Heaven V hype train (is this the way to Heaven ultimately? Counting on it!), Pulled the trigger, awaiting confirmation, MORE STUFF (still awaiting my Om iems, seems to me InnerPeace is the way to Heaven, so I'm on a good track, LOL_)


----------



## IEMagnet01

What sold me on the H1 is the descriptions from reviews that they have a warm smooth sound. I'm a sucker for that warm smooth sound, which is why I love my Sony NWZ 475 so much. Warm sound from that DAP. Now if they can produce similar details and bass impact to the IEP, then I'll be a happy camper for a long while with my current collection.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Think I am the first to get run over by the Heaven V hype train (is this the way toHeaven ultimately? Counting on it!), Pulled the trigger, awaiting confirmation, MORE STUFF (still awaiting my Om iems, seems to me InnerPeace is the way to Heaven, so I'm on a good track, LOL_


 
  
 It must be heaven when you are getting the most gorgeous IEM I've seen at the moment, lol.


iemagnet01 said:


> What sold me on the H1 is the descriptions from reviews that they have a *warm smooth sound*. I'm a sucker for that warm smooth sound, which is why I love my Sony NWZ 475 so much. Warm sound from that DAP. Now if they can produce similar details and bass impact to the IEP, then I'll be a happy camper for a long while with my current collection.


 
 That's pretty much it, lol. You got it man.


----------



## doctorjazz

At this rate I expect that one of these days I'll be on one of those TV specails about horders...you know, the ones where the whole house is filled with stuff, you can't walk around any of he rooms, they're thinking of committing the person. Only difference is, instead of newspapers/furniture/other house objects, I'll be buried under iems, over ear, on ear headphones, wires, cables, daps, amps, cd's......


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> At this rate I expect that one of these days I'll be on one of those TV specails about horders...you know, the ones where the whole house is filled with stuff, you can't walk around any of he rooms, they're thinking of committing the person. Only difference is, instead of newspapers/furniture/other house objects, I'll be buried under iems, over ear, on ear headphones, wires, cables, daps, amps, cd's......


 
 a man has to have his dreams...right?


----------



## ericp10

Phewwwwwww! Okay, v6 is weightier in sound, fuller, richer, and more detailed as it should be, but virtually a tie in clarity. So e tracks the Doppios even take a bit of a lead. Bothe are very refined in sound to, but V6 is a bit warmer. BX700s are proving the a great value and surpass the TDK IE800s handily with burn in.


----------



## vlenbo

As expected eric, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hearing you say clarity though...makes me want it...later!


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Think I am the first to get run over by the Heaven V hype train (is this the way to Heaven ultimately? Counting on it!), Pulled the trigger, awaiting confirmation, MORE STUFF (still awaiting my Om iems, seems to me InnerPeace is the way to Heaven, so I'm on a good track, LOL_)




You guys move fast in here. Oddly enough the Heaven V was one of my few purchases that were made on a pretty much a whim. Hope you like them! 

Did you get the regular ones or the Aging model?




waynes world said:


> So vwinter, where is that writeup of yours?




In this thread apparently...


----------



## ericp10

By the way, in a few days I'll see the AX30 and AX35. I'm going to resist the FADs and the Im02 for awhile. I do have one FAD tat. Haven't listened to in awhile, the Asagio III (sp). It is a very good basshead earphone.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

doctorjazz said:


> At this rate I expect that one of these days I'll be on one of those TV specails about horders...you know, the ones where the whole house is filled with stuff, you can't walk around any of he rooms, they're thinking of committing the person. Only difference is, instead of newspapers/furniture/other house objects, I'll be buried under iems, over ear, on ear headphones, wires, cables, daps, amps, cd's......


 
 LMAO
  
 But if you're a collector of audio gear, you'd normally have them on headphone stands (for over and on-ear), right? And if you have *high-end* equips, you'd normally have them on a pedestal, right?
  
 Just my couple of cents.


----------



## doctorjazz

iemagnet01 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > At this rate I expect that one of these days I'll be on one of those TV specails about horders...you know, the ones where the whole house is filled with stuff, you can't walk around any of he rooms, they're thinking of committing the person. Only difference is, instead of newspapers/furniture/other house objects, I'll be buried under iems, over ear, on ear headphones, wires, cables, daps, amps, cd's......
> ...




Sorta-really would like to find 3-4 iems, same with regular headphones, that are so satisfying I can take a break, y'know. (though part of me really does like the search)
Would start selling some on the For Sale forums here, but I don't have a ton of free time (I know my posting here suggests otherwise), and it would probably take me some time to send stuff out when I got the orders, but I do have a lot of stuff that just sits in a draw., one of these days.


----------



## mochill

Do not let the epic mikros 90 die ....get them while you can because the will be discontinued soon:'(


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Almost made me go to amazon japan and order them, but then I realized that the heaven V is also great, and I still didn't sell the im02.
> 
> Also, fixing the garble that came from your phone. This garble though...makes me think that the doppios destroyed your mind, lol. It means that it is THAT good, hmm....waiting for danny's impressions on these post burn-in.
> 
> So are guitar notes crunchier, do the ba phones have better detail retrieval, instruments are easier to tell apart, and the highs have H-3 quality? I want that on my im02s, I don't hear guitar notes sounding crunchier yet, not do I hear cymbals smoothing out and having better depth. The instrument seperation is awesome though.




Thanks dude. I'm typing with one finger through an iPad. So the writing will be garbled and autocorrect has a mind of its own too....lol

Yes to all of your questions.


----------



## doctorjazz

vwinter said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Think I am the first to get run over by the Heaven V hype train (is this the way to Heaven ultimately? Counting on it!), Pulled the trigger, awaiting confirmation, MORE STUFF (still awaiting my Om iems, seems to me InnerPeace is the way to Heaven, so I'm on a good track, LOL_)
> ...




Got the regular ones...


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm older than most of you, don't need more "Aging" than is naturally coming...


----------



## akarise

vwinter said:


> Wow, I go out to dinner and I've been outed. I couldn't even find those from the FAD thread that easily lol.


 
  
 Yeah it took me a bit of digging to find that post again haha. Just trying to move things along


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Got the regular ones...







doctorjazz said:


> I'm older than most of you, don't need more "Aging" than is naturally coming...





Haha awesome. If you remember, let me know if and when you post about them in case I'm too busy to keep up with this thread.


----------



## akarise

Forgot to mention for all of you trying to decide between the regular and Aging models. The regular one comes with this smexy case while the Aging one does not:
  

  
 The Aging model comes with this interesting pouch though:
  

  
 Just fyi.


----------



## nick n

Top one looks like some sort of makeup powder case, the bottom  one ... enough room for some* D20* and the iems it seems.  It's pretty cool that one./ Thanks for the Heaven v info.


----------



## doctorjazz

akarise said:


> vwinter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I go out to dinner and I've been outed. I couldn't even find those from the FAD thread that easily lol.
> ...



(posted in wrong spot, sorry)


----------



## doctorjazz

vwinter said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Got the regular ones...
> ...




Try to remember, but you know what happens with AGING!!!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Thanks dude. I'm typing with one finger through an iPad. So the writing will be garbled and autocorrect has a mind of its own too....lol
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.


 
 I was close, lol. Autocorrect is the worst...half of the times anyways. One finger through an iPad, wow, o_o that's impressive. I suck typing on the phone, which is why I assumed you used a phone, but a tablet with one finger? I can't use the phone with one hand when typing, lol.
  
 Awesome, I can buy it after I get two more headphones, thanks eric.


----------



## vlenbo

akarise said:


> Forgot to mention for all of you trying to decide between the regular and Aging models. The regular one comes with this smexy case while the Aging one does not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So we get an awesome case with the heaven V, and a dormant flower pouch with the aging....
  
 ....heaven it is man, forget aging, I won't pay 50 more bucks for a flower, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






nick n said:


> Top one looks like some sort of makeup powder case, the bottom  one ... enough room for some* D20* and the iems it seems.  It's pretty cool that one./ Thanks for the Heaven v info.


 
  
 +1


doctorjazz said:


> Try to remember, but you know what happens with AGING!!!


 
 LOL, that and your previous comment was a win.


----------



## nehcrow

But.. any sonic differences between Aging and normal?


----------



## akarise

According to MuppetFace, the differences are just cosmetic.


----------



## vlenbo

akarise said:


> According to MuppetFace, the differences are just cosmetic.


 
 yup, vwinter mentioned that as well, and that's why the heaven V is worth buying. Though..I'll wait on it for now..


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm hoping that with the H1, I can let my collection stagnate for awhile, with maybe the Fostex as the exception when it comes out, but for the next 6-10 months, ican settle with the line up I currently have?


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> Btw...I'm not sure what I want next in IEM land?


 
  
 Do you need a new toy every week?
  


iemagnet01 said:


> I'm hoping that with the H1, I can let my collection stagnate for awhile, with maybe the Fostex as the exception when it comes out, but for the next 6-10 months, ican settle with the line up I currently have?


 
  
 I doubt it, unless you stay away from this site...


----------



## waynes world

Lol - yup, staying away from here would be key!


----------



## bhazard

4 days of vacation and I have like 50+ pages to catch up on.
  
 Vegas killed my wallet, so no $100+ iems for me in the near future. The AX35 will be it for now unless some other mega IEM under $100 drops.
  
 Pistons and Havi were fantastic on the plane ride. The Pistons are the ultimate throw-around $20 IEM.
  
 Whoever bought that $15 Xiaomi... come on now. Xiaomi themselves sell it for $16. Its more than likely a fake. Since the seller sold fakes before, it is extremely likely to be a fake.


----------



## 129207

Didn't check thread for 24 hours, missed 175 posts. Crazy people.


----------



## vlenbo

Doppios increased in price.... :/
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%89%E3%83%83%E3%83%94%E3%82%AA-ZH-BX700-CD/dp/B00GPB59EA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390202636&sr=8-1&keywords=carbo+doppio
  
 $150 now +20 from tenso
  
 $170
  
  
 IM02s
 http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-27941  - $180
  
 Now it's a hard decision for me to buy the doppios at the moment.. 
  
 *Since I can't buy them at that price....I need to sell my im02s ASAP in case they fall in price*


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> By the way, in a few days I'll see the AX30 and AX35. I'm going to resist the FADs and the Im02 for awhile. I do have one FAD tat. Haven't listened to in awhile, the Asagio III (sp). It is a very good basshead earphone.




I'm really intrigued by the ax30/35 so I'll wait in patience for your impressions.

Not much to read about them yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> 4 days of vacation and I have like 50+ pages to catch up on.
> 
> Vegas killed my wallet, so no $100+ iems for me in the near future. The AX35 will be it for now unless some other mega IEM under $100 drops.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ WOW surprised you made it back alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Good points on those Pistons, still hope for the best for those that ordered though. Don't think it was the guy that are selling the $15 ones that have sold fakes before. It is the "inshoes" ebayer that has sold fake piston 1.0s. 
  
  


peter123 said:


> I'm really intrigued by the ax30/35 so I'll wait in patience for your impressions.
> 
> Not much to read about them yet.


 
 ^ Yeppp very much interested in those AX30/35s as well. I have a feeling they will slay these Pistons.


----------



## quartertone

Where are people ordering the AX35? I see various Chinese options.


----------



## nehcrow

bhazard said:


> 4 days of vacation and I have like 50+ pages to catch up on.
> 
> Vegas killed my wallet, so no $100+ iems for me in the near future. The AX35 will be it for now unless some other mega IEM under $100 drops.
> 
> ...


 
 Most of the posts are useless LOL
 But interesting chat on Doppios, Heaven V and the H3...


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> *Where are people ordering the AX35*? I see various Chinese options.


 
 i would like to know as well......
  


nehcrow said:


> Most of the posts are useless LOL
> But interesting chat on Doppios, Heaven V and the H3...


 
 touche touche..


----------



## vlenbo

nehcrow said:


> *Most of the posts are useless LOL*
> But interesting chat on Doppios, Heaven V and the H3...


 
 Football is never useless! *sad face*
  
 on another note, I listened to the ws99s once again, and I remember why the headphone had so much praise before...
  
 the bass man, it's something else..it's refined and thick, meaty and pretty smooth for people to enjoy. Too bad it doesn't have much rumble + impact. :/  And this is a 53mm driver for crying out loud!
  
 THe mids are smooth and balanced with the bass, as well as some nice highs, sparkly, but a bit laid back.


----------



## nehcrow

vlenbo said:


> Football is never useless! *sad face*


 
 To an Aussie it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## IEMagnet01

That inshoes jerk turned down my offer of $21 for the Piston, so I told him to pound salt. Glad I didn't buy for him. I found a true authentic seller 

http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM

From reviews and comments on headfi, doesn't seem that Astrotec slay much of anything...though I could be very wrong?

I bought the H1, which is normally retailing for $180, but I got it for $100 open box, and they are the same configuration as the AX-30/35, so I'm hoping the rock my world for the price point and warm sound sig? 

I love the Piston, because I can go from the superior DUNU to them, and still enjoy their sound and sonic proficiency, as I'm doing this very moment. What a massive gem for $20.


----------



## IEMagnet01

And the prices of authentic Piston gold are slowly creeping upwards, much like the MH1C did, and I'm sure it's the same reason prices are creeping up for the Doppios and IM70?


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Football is never useless! *sad face*
> 
> on another note, I listened to the ws99s once again, and I remember why the headphone had so much praise before...
> 
> ...


 

 Spot on on those WS99 impressions, and they also lack some intricacy/ complexity in their sound. That was the reason i picked the ES700s over them despite the WS99 was more of my preferred sound siggy due to having more bass quantity/ quality. The crazy sweet mids of the ES700s won me over.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Spot on on those WS99 impressions, and they also lack some intricacy/ complexity in their sound. That was the reason i picked the ES700s over them despite the WS99 was more of my preferred sound siggy due to having more bass quantity/ quality. The crazy sweet mids of the ES700s won me over.


 
 +1, I also favour the es700 for the same reasons, it just does the mids right, not too sharp, not dull, just sweet and rich mids...vocals are forward enough to get your attention, and the re700s are similar to the es700 in that regard, with less bass than it, and more pristine highs, as I found the es700's highs to be lackluster sometimes.. (re700 impressions from a chinese man) The soundstage of the es700 were surprisingly big for a 40mm headphone. The ws99's bass covered up the chance of having a big DEFINED soundstage. The es700s had depth to it, while the ws99 was wide. I hope the re700's soundstage are wider and a bit more 3d than the es700s.
  
 Intricate it is, complex is true as well, the mids get the attention, but the highs are also pretty well defined (if only it was a bit more forward), and the bass is pretty good to be honest, with rumble and impact that the ws99s miss out...
  
 and it's a 43mm for crying out loud!
  
  
 and here's the re700 impressions from the guy himself...
  
 http://headphone.zol.com.cn/424/4246026.html
  
  
 GOOGLE translate is your friend!
  
  
 When I saw the pictures of the brown version, I was aggravated...
  
 I wanted the black because it looked cool, but I was torn apart from the brown as well! I saw those pics AFTER I ordered, now it's too late to change to brown.. 
  
  
 I might sell these black ones here for $120 since it goes for $148 in cdjapan with fast shipping.


----------



## 129207

iemagnet01 said:


> And the prices of authentic Piston gold are slowly creeping upwards, much like the MH1C did, and I'm sure it's the same reason prices are creeping up for the Doppios and IM70?


 
  
 I've paid less than $30 for my MH1C and the exact same seller is selling them for $150 now.  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SONY-MH1C-SMART-HEADSET-WITH-SMARTKEY-CONTROLLER-FOR-SONY-XPERIA-BLACK-MH1C-/400310297260?


----------



## quartertone

Lol. But they are still available for cheap from plenty of places.


----------



## IEMagnet01

If by cheap you mean $50, then yeah, sure, but they were once selling for $15-20.


----------



## quartertone

More like $30 now, actually.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Where?


----------



## quartertone

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sony-Smart-Headset-MH1C-WITH-SMARTKEY-control-For-Sony-Experia-Black-/171220836063?pt=UK_Mobile_Home_Phones_Bluetooth_Acc_ET&hash=item27dd8e9edf


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sony-Smart-Headset-MH1C-WITH-SMARTKEY-control-For-Sony-Experia-Black-/171220836063?pt=UK_Mobile_Home_Phones_Bluetooth_Acc_ET&hash=item27dd8e9edf




That's in Germany my friend. Where they originally were designed. For someone outside of that area, they'd have to hook up with a forwarding service, which along with any additional charges will make them NOT $30.00 unless you live there. That was like my X3 being $150 for U.S. Customers only, but telling everyone that the X3 is going for $150....it is , but not for everyone.


----------



## nehcrow

MH1 + adaptor is still pretty cheap


----------



## Pastapipo

nehcrow said:


> MH1 + adaptor is still pretty cheap


 
  
 Got that combo for 9 euro. But I'm not impressed by the MH1 compared to the vsd1s and Xears Xe200Pro.
 Could it be due to the adaptor?


----------



## quartertone

No, I don't find the MH1C all that special either. Good for the price, but I prefer the LG QB2 and expect to find the Pistons better still.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Nah. It's just that they aren't that great. They are really good bass head earphones, but not great, and couple that with that amazingly ***** cord, and you spend thrice that modding the heck out of it to make it wearable. lol yeah.. I got that question? What's the diff between the MH1 and MH1C? I only owned the MH1C.


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> No, I don't find the MH1C all that special either. Good for the price, but I prefer the LG QB2 and expect to find the Pistons better still.




+ 1. Got the QB2 for my daughter for Christmas, and spent time with them, burning them in for her, and I liked them a lot. She loves them. Piston are better than both though .


----------



## IEMagnet01

Anyone else find FLAC files a bit brighter and maybe a tad harsher sounding than 320 mp3's with the Piston?


----------



## Pastapipo

iemagnet01 said:


> Nah. It's just that they aren't that great. They are really good bass head earphones, but not great, and couple that with that amazingly ***** cord, and you spend thrice that modding the heck out of it to make it wearable. lol yeah.. I got that question? What's the diff between the MH1 and MH1C? I only owned the MH1C.


 
  

 Its the difference in the 3.5mm plug. Modern smartphones require the MH1C, and old ones (Sony Ericsson etc) need the MH1.
 You could use the MH1 with a modern smartphone, but you'll need a TRRS adaptor.
  
 I use the MH1 without the adapter on my ZTE Blade, and with the TRRS adaptor on my HTC one x+.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> Anyone else find FLAC files a bit brighter and maybe a tad harsher sounding than 320 mp3's with the Piston?


 
 No, considering ALAC files are FLACs for Apple devices. There isn't any difference from what I could hear.


----------



## IEMagnet01

pastapipo said:


> Its the difference in the 3.5mm plug. Modern smartphones require the MH1C, and old ones (Sony Ericsson etc) need the MH1.
> You could use the MH1 with a modern smartphone, but you'll need a TRRS adaptor.
> 
> I use the MH1 without the adapter on my ZTE Blade, and with the TRRS adaptor on my HTC one x+.




Thank you kind sir


----------



## doctorjazz

negakinu said:


> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > And the prices of authentic Piston gold are slowly creeping upwards, much like the MH1C did, and I'm sure it's the same reason prices are creeping up for the Doppios and IM70?
> ...




Capitalism Economics 101, supply and demand...we, at Head-Fi, have been the increased demand


----------



## thatBeatsguy

doctorjazz said:


> Capitalism Economics 101, supply and demand...we, at Head-Fi, have been the increased demand


 
 Heh, I guess the rising prices apply only to you guys. No changes here so far.


----------



## doctorjazz

thatbeatsguy said:


> iemagnet01 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else find FLAC files a bit brighter and maybe a tad harsher sounding than 320 mp3's with the Piston?
> ...




Can't see why that would be, at least the harsher part, never had that experience, generally the opposite (mp3's sounding worse than FLAC or ALAC)...though some do say they hear WAV files sounding better than FLAC, haven't noted that either, shouldn't be, but, hey, CD quality digital was supposed to be "perfect sound forever", so who knows, lots of hype/misinformation floats around


----------



## Shawn71

doctorjazz said:


> Capitalism Economics 101, supply and demand...we, at Head-Fi, have been the increased demand




+2» True » Agreed.........If we not there, only sony mobile users using it as a stock.


----------



## osiris1

iemagnet01 said:


> Anyone else find FLAC files a bit brighter and maybe a tad harsher sounding than 320 mp3's with the Piston?


 
 surely you are hearing things  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 sorry... couldn't help it


----------



## quartertone

The FLACs just need a few hours of burn-in.


----------



## vwinter

quartertone said:


> The FLACs just need a few hours of burn-in.


----------



## Shawn71

quartertone said:


> The FLACs just need a few hours of burn-in.




LoL...........yeah thats how our brain perceives it. And it could be his source thats making the sound difference bet. the FLAC and 320 as well.........


----------



## quartertone

Clearly those 320s have more hours on them than the FLACs.


----------



## donedj

So I ordered the new design Pistons from Ebay (inshoes).
 Anybody ordered from him?
 Are they real or fake ones?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953


----------



## Vain III

I wish I could find a seller that sold the pistons and shipped via E-Packet. Would only take a week instead of a month.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got my Pistons..Very nice sounding.. The quality of this package is unheard of for the price. But not all that practical as there is no way I am gonna rewind these back on the holder.. I have been listening to my Doppios this morning and I just found my Pistons. On open box these beat so many in ears at 4X this cost..These have a very easy flowing tonality to them which I like a lot. Great find guys..
  
 If I was to nit pick the stage is limited width wise on the sound, it has plenty of depth and thickness to the sound but needs a bit more width for these to really show off. I hope these guys continue to create more of these with more refinements and stuff from this company will be truly exciting. As I am hearing them now they sound more in the head than out of it a touch crowded sounding but not bad in any way..But for what it is these are a complete surprise and a fantastic buy..Definitely a new bench mark for Budget fi. Very close to mid fi sound for peanuts. Now that is a discovery..
  
 I would say even for vets of the in ear game. Yes these are worth picking up for certain. If you want to hear how far your $20 will get you in SQ check these out with no hesitation..These will definitely surprise you..


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> I just got my Pistons..Very nice sounding.. The quality of this package is unheard of for the price. But not all that practical as there is no way I am gonna rewind these back on the holder.. I have been listening to my Doppios this morning and I just found my Pistons. On open box these beat so many in ears at 4X this cost..These have a very easy flowing tonality to them which I like a lot. Great find guys..
> 
> If I was to nit pick the stage is limited width wise on the sound, it has plenty of depth and thickness to the sound but needs a bit more width for these to really show off. I hope these guys continue to create more of these with more refinements and stuff from this company will be truly exciting. As I am hearing them now they sound more in the head than out of it a touch crowded sounding but not bad in any way..But for what it is these are a complete surprise and a fantastic buy..Definitely a new bench mark for Budget fi. Very close to mid fi sound for peanuts. Now that is a discovery..


 
 Thank beatsguy and bhazard for that, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 then the rest of the headfiers, IEMmagnet, eric, Maxiao, dr.blue, and others who valiantly purchased these pistons.
  
 So does this mean it's better than the S2 as well?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I just got my Pistons..Very nice sounding.. The quality of this package is unheard of for the price. But not all that practical as there is no way I am gonna rewind these back on the holder.. I have been listening to my Doppios this morning and I just found my Pistons. On open box these beat so many in ears at 4X this cost..The se have a very easy flowing tonality to them which I like a lot. Great find guys..
> 
> If I was to nit pick the stage is limited width wise on the sound, it has plenty of depth and thickness to the sound but needs a bit more width for these to really show off. I hope these guys continue to create more of these with more refinements and stuff from this company will be truly exciting. As I am hearing them now they sound more in the head than out of it a touch crowded sounding but not bad in any way..But for what it is these are a complete surprise and a fantastic buy..Definitely a new bench mark for Budget fi. Very close to mid fi sound for peanuts. Now that is a discovery..
> 
> I would say even for vets of the in ear game. Yes these are worth picking up for certain. If you want to hear how far your $20 will get you in SQ check these out with no hesitation..These will definitely surprise you..


 
 glad you are enjoying the Pistons DS!  wait till they burn in for about 60 hours or more, they become exponentially smoother, soundstage opens up, congestion way less, tone improves and rhythm and pacing improves.  i find myself reaching for them even when i have far more expensive oems right on the same table. i ordered two more for back up and gifts.  also benefit from better tips, e.g.comply400 and better tf10 silicon medium for my ears.  tone on guitar music music and vocals simply silky.....


----------



## bhazard

Someone else actually found out about the newer version of the Piston, but I forget who. We just took the leap of faith.
  
 The Pistons only get better over time and with a tip change. Stock tips are too boomy. If you get tips that tame the bass a bit, or use a tube that does and extends the mids slightly, it is glorious.
  
 Same thing with those Micro-Rings SF, change the tips to tame the bass and they start sounding like $30-50 sets. Piston is still overall much better. Moxpad is good, yet also gets beat by the Piston pretty handily.
  
 I agree, budget-fi benchmark all the way.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Thank beatsguy and bhazard for that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well maybe not "better" than the S2 but more fun perhaps!  S2 more analytical and can be used to her what your sources are putting out and scale up
 with amping etc, more revealing  but Pistons more exciting and interesting as you amp them and scale up, not nec. more accurate.


----------



## mochill

I had tothe pistons and am getting another one ...and yes they beat the rha750 and s2 and vsonic gr07s


----------



## ericp10

Yeah Dsnuts, it will get even better with signifcant burn in (like those Doppios did).


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> I had tothe pistons and am getting another one ...and yes they beat the rha750 and s2 *and vsonic gr07s*


----------



## Dsnuts

The resolution of these Pistons are not bad at all. I do expect them to clean up in sound with burn in..I don't know if they best the current stock of nicer $100 phones but these hang with them and that is silly for a phone this cheap.


----------



## kahaluu

Here we go again.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> well maybe not "better" than the S2 but more fun perhaps!  S2 more analytical and can be used to her what your sources are putting out and scale up
> with amping etc, more revealing  but Pistons more exciting and interesting as you amp them and scale up, not nec. more accurate.


 
  
 Thanks, I was just wondering that since it's better than x4 its price, which means $120, lol. I should have said if it competes with it, thanks! 


dsnuts said:


> The resolution of these Pistons are not bad at all. I do expect them to clean up in sound with burn in..I don't know if they best the current stock of nicer $100 phones but these hang with them and that is silly for a phone this cheap.


 
 Awesome, thanks for your input. I meant if they compete, not beat.


----------



## donedj

dsnuts where did you get your pistons from?


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> I had tothe pistons and am getting another one ...and yes they beat the rha750 and s2 and vsonic gr07s


 
  
 +


kahaluu said:


> Here we go again.


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


>


 
 ^ nuff said.
  
 Just sold my gr07 BEs cuz my VSD1s makes my ears just as happy, so Pistons a go go??? Hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But since i already resisted the hypes of the RHAs, Monster Grads, Panny Cans, Yammie Cans, etc etc etc i might just have to get back into this hype game, Or continue my streak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 edit: these might be going LIVE soon, hyped!!!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701393/fostex-te-05-japanese-price-release-date-announced#post_10185524


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> +
> 
> +
> ^ nuff said.
> ...


 
 I wonder if you'll purchase the fostex before the pistons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Will wait for your impressions if you do.


----------



## Dsnuts

donedj said:


> dsnuts where did you get your pistons from?


 

 From an ebay link. I think it was iemmagnet that had a link for. It was from this guy but I got mine for $25. He has raised the price since.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2a36004698
  
 This one is a bit cheaper. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item20dda8a2e1


----------



## Bananiq

Ok so multiple people claim Pistons to be better than MA750? .... I am convinced.
  
 Ehm, so guys, why don't you buy Pistons from the official manufacturer page and save yourself troubles getting the fake ones?
  
 http://www.xiaomiworld.com/original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown.html


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> Yeah Dsnuts, it will get even better with signifcant burn in (like those Doppios did).




Give them the famous gazillion hours of burn in and the sky is the limit 

Just kidding but yes, these sure are the ones to beat in the budget segment at the moment.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> edit: these might be going LIVE soon, hyped!!!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701393/fostex-te-05-japanese-price-release-date-announced#post_10185524


 
  
 Thanks for the link. I had been ignoring them until now. I`ll definitely be waiting for impressions on them before doing anything in the way of further iem purchases.


----------



## ericp10

What the H3 and I are listening to right now. lol


----------



## ericp10

A little Chicago House Music for you (before this Techno stuff) ..


----------



## raisedbywolves

hey eric, when exactly will you be auditioning the ax-30/ax-35? technically i made an order through aliexpress but haven't paid for it yet so i was hoping to get your impressions before i plunked down the money, haha.


----------



## IEMagnet01

donedj said:


> dsnuts where did you get your pistons from?




You got them from inshoes? The guy many were saying was shady and possibly selling fakes? After all the legit links people who have authentics have been throwing up, you went to inshoes? lol Hope it works out for you.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> You got them from inshoes? The guy many were saying was shady and possibly selling fakes? After all the legit links people who have authentics have been throwing up, you went to inshoes? lol Hope it works out for you.


 
 "I just got my Pistons..Very nice sounding.. The quality of this package is unheard of for the price. But not all that practical as there is no way I am gonna rewind these back on the holder.. I have been listening to my Doppios this morning and I just found my Pistons. On open box these beat so many in ears at 4X this cost..These have a very easy flowing tonality to them which I like a lot. Great find guys.."
  
 It seems that it was legit after all!


----------



## IEMagnet01

dsnuts said:


> From an ebay link. I think it was iemmagnet that had a link for. It was from this guy but I got mine for $25. He has raised the price since.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-SG-POST-/181294614168?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2a36004698
> 
> This one is a bit cheaper. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-design-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-pink-ROSE-GOLD-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/141157769953?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item20dda8a2e1




+100 on this post by DsNuts, and come on people. Stop trying to be cheapskates. These are already absurdly low priced for the SQ, so order from the sellers we verify as legit . Stop looking around for cheaper product, because you will get burned.


----------



## mochill

I got mine from inshoes and they are legit


----------



## bhazard

My VSD1LE is up for sale. I loved it, but the Piston took over its spot in my collection.
  
 With the AX35 on the way, it just became redundant to have another single dynamic lying around.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> I got mine from inshoes and they are legit




Yours are already dead. Did yours have white L & R markings?


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> My VSD1LE is up for sale. I loved it, but the Piston took over its spot in my collection.
> 
> With the AX35 on the way, it just became redundant to have another single dynamic lying around.


 

 i was wondering, do you get tracking with the purchase from the guy you linked me to for the ax35's?


----------



## bhazard

raisedbywolves said:


> i was wondering, do you get tracking with the purchase from the guy you linked me to for the ax35's?


 
 Yes, its under the "my orders" section on aliexpress. He's lowered the price too. It'll give you a tracking number once shipped.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I got my Sony H1 shipped, so it'll be cool to get a comparison between H1, AX-35, and OM Audio? I've got two out of three.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> Yes, its under the "my orders" section on aliexpress. He's lowered the price too. It'll give you a tracking number once shipped.


 

 ah, okay. i got them when he was selling them for $72. has yours shipped yet?


----------



## bhazard

raisedbywolves said:


> ah, okay. i got them when he was selling them for $72. has yours shipped yet?


 
 No. They probably won't ship for a few more days. Pre-sales just started shipping.
  
 If they don't ship by Jan 26th, there will be a 2 week wait because of Chinese New Year. Nothing goes out at that time.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard said:


> No. They probably won't ship for a few more days. Pre-sales just started shipping.
> 
> If they don't ship by Jan 26th, there will be a 2 week wait because of Chinese New Year. Nothing goes out at that time.


 

 wow, really? i'm probably screwed then, not sure i want to wait up to a month. i might just let the order run out instead of paying and wait for impressions first because i'm pretty interested in getting the aurisonics rockets the more i read about them and their campaign ends february 2nd. i can always get the ax35's later if they turn out to be good.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

iemagnet01 said:


> I got my Sony H1 shipped, so it'll be cool to get a comparison between H1, AX-35, and OM Audio? I've got two out of three.


 
 i read your OM audio inearpeace review on amazon and it was very nicely done and articulate, great job! My om arrived this morning and
 after six hours of burn in are starting to sound promising....im sure they need forty to sixty hrs to be become what they can be. but i can hear
 the clarity of the sound signature and its really balanced and clear, nice bass as low volumes...
 loo forward to your review of the H1 and the others together.


----------



## donedj

iemagnet01 said:


> You got them from inshoes? The guy many were saying was shady and possibly selling fakes? After all the legit links people who have authentics have been throwing up, you went to inshoes? lol Hope it works out for you.


 
  
 Well all the legit links were lost in tens of pages of back and forth arguments that someone had with others 
  
 In any case, if they are not legit, I will just ask them to refund me or pay for return shipment back as I would open a case with Paypal.
  
 What is the specific difference between the fake ones and non fake ones?


----------



## vlenbo

I decided to pit my best earphones together and evaluated them based on size and build. 
  
  
*This is the Top Four Earphone Size comparison!*
  
  
*CK10 + IM02 WIDTH+HEIGHT FRONT VIEW*
  

  

  
  
 Seeing them side by side, the IM02s are a hair bigger in height, but similar in width to the ck10s, except a bit wider as well.
  

  
 This is taken from a different angle.
  
  
*CK10 + IM02 SIDE VIEW THICKNESS*
  

 The im02s are a bit thicker, fatter than the elegant ck10s, but if I move the ck10s to the same direction as the im02s, they're the same length, but the ck10's are a bit smaller for sure.
  
  
  
  
*Then comes the m200 vs Xba-h3 size comparison.*
  
*M200 + Xba-h3 Front View Size battle*
  

  
*M200+H3 LENGTH*
  

 They seem to have a similar length, though the h-3s are a bit longer than the m200s.
  
*M200+H3 THICKNESS*

  
 About the same thickness on both, but the difference between the two are the way you wear it. The xba-h3's are worn sideways (see pic above), which means they are thinner than the m200's as you wear it based on this picture.  The front view of the xba-h3's is thinner than the m200's consistent thickness throughout its body.


----------



## mochill

My pistons only had two lines on the right side to tell you they are right


----------



## donedj

mochill said:


> My pistons only had two lines on the right side to tell you they are right


 
  
 So there are no L-R letters printed on the headphones, just lines?
 And the two lines, where are they located at? The images show 3 lines in the photos.
 Thanks


----------



## IEMagnet01

drbluenewmexico said:


> i read your OM audio inearpeace review on amazon and it was very nicely done and articulate, great job! My om arrived this morning and
> after six hours of burn in are starting to sound promising....im sure they need forty to sixty hrs to be become what they can be. but i can hear
> the clarity of the sound signature and its really balanced and clear, nice bass as low volumes...
> loo forward to your review of the H1 and the others together.




Thank you sir. I really enjoy my OM. They take a bit of burn in for the bass to tighten up and come in line with the rest of the frequencies, but when they do, you get a really balanced sound, with articulate bass over that BA clarity. The mids are a tad aggressive, so they do make voices and strings stand out a bit. Not smooth. That's why I can't wait for my H1, to do that side by side comparison with the IEP.


----------



## IEMagnet01

donedj said:


> So there are no L-R letters printed on the headphones, just lines?
> And the two lines, where are they located at? The images show 3 lines in the photos.
> Thanks




Correct. Authentic Piston have just two lines at the bottom of the right housing stem to indicate the right side. No L or R markings. There's pics of fakes with those markings on them.


----------



## Mackem

Where are these lines? I'm not sure what I'm meant to be looking for?


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've been listening 24/96 FLAC of Rush - Moving Pictures through my Piston this afternoon, and I must say it's been a magical listen. The bass has settled into such an authoritative and muscular beast, while those highs are so clear and crisp, that Geddy and Neil never sounded so engaging. Love these absolute gems.


----------



## koreanzombie

mochill said:


> I had tothe pistons and am getting another one ...and yes they beat the *rha750 and s2 and vsonic gr07s*


 
  
 Wow, cant wait for mine to arrive now. How far behind are the pistons to the dunu 1k's?


----------



## IEMagnet01

mackem said:


> Where are these lines? I'm not sure what I'm meant to be looking for?




There are tiny ribs at the bottom of the rubber stem that attaches to the right ear housing. You can feel it raised. This signifies the right side. The left side is smooth rubber all the way around.


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Wow, cant wait for mine to arrive now. How far behind are the pistons to the dunu 1k's?




Really really far behind. Soundstage and depth are different classes, as well as detail and instrument separation.


----------



## PakoBoy

iemagnet01 said:


> Correct. Authentic Piston have just two lines at the bottom of the right housing stem to indicate the right side. No L or R markings. There's pics of fakes with those markings on them.


 
 I have only one line


----------



## IEMagnet01

But the Piston offers a fun and technically proficient CHANGE UP to the sound of the DUNU or any other TOTL IEM in your personal collection. It's a great all- arounder, that allows you to get involved with your music collection and it doesn't make you think " I'm missing something" and make you immediately reach for something else. It has that ability to keep you engaged without performance regret. I think those who also own the Piston might agree with me ?


----------



## IEMagnet01

pakoboy said:


> I have only one line :confused_face_2:




It's one line , but with the edge of the rubber directly below it , it feels like two, but it's one ribbed line which goes completely around the rubber.


----------



## koreanzombie

iemagnet01 said:


> But the Piston offers a fun and technically proficient CHANGE UP to the sound of the DUNU or any other TOTL IEM in your personal collection. It's a great all- arounder, that allows you to get involved with your music collection and it doesn't make you think " I'm missing something" and make you immediately reach for something else. It has that ability to keep you engaged without performance regret. I think those who also own the Piston might agree with me ?


 
 Thats great, thats is what im looking for. I want an engaging sound with nice highs, and some nice sub bass. I was thinking that the vsonic gr07 bass editions were going to be the perfect signature for me (i do enjoy the vsd1), but I guess I might as well wait for the pistons now. How do the pistons sound for EDM and dubstep?


----------



## koreanzombie

pakoboy said:


> I have only one line


 
 Pakoboy, check the picture out on the review page, and see if it looks similar. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-2-0-mk301


----------



## bhazard

koreanzombie said:


> Thats great, thats is what im looking for. I want an engaging sound with nice highs, and some nice sub bass. I was thinking that the vsonic gr07 bass editions were going to be the perfect signature for me (i do enjoy the vsd1), but I guess I might as well wait for the pistons now. How do the pistons sound for EDM and dubstep?


 
 The Pistons are EDM monsters. The slightly boosted bass and treble are practically made for it.


----------



## koreanzombie

bhazard said:


> The Pistons are EDM monsters. The slightly boosted bass and treble are practically made for it.


 
 OMG!, cant wait now.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

iemagnet01 said:


> I've been listening 24/96 FLAC of Rush - Moving Pictures through my Piston this afternoon, and I must say it's been a magical listen. The bass has settled into such an authoritative and muscular beast, while those highs are so clear and crisp, that Geddy and Neil never sounded so engaging. Love these absolute gems.


 
 +1


----------



## IEMagnet01

koreanzombie said:


> Thats great, thats is what im looking for. I want an engaging sound with nice highs, and some nice sub bass. I was thinking that the vsonic gr07 bass editions were going to be the perfect signature for me (i do enjoy the vsd1), but I guess I might as well wait for the pistons now. How do the pistons sound for EDM and dubstep?




When I did my review of the Piston, I included dub step and EDM in my musical cross section, and the muscular ability of the low end, coupled with the wickedly tuned highs, made for perfect dub step, electronica, D & B listens. The sub bass is present, and the highs are dynamic. I completely chalk it up to really great tuning of those Beryllium drivers .


----------



## IEMagnet01

One other trait I find invaluable about the Piston is that I have a lot of RARE thrash metal albums ripped at 192. The rarity of then being that I won't be running into 320 files any time soon, but the Piston are so forgiving of lower bit rate files, that those 192 files sound freakin ' awesome with the Piston. Clear and sharp. Another plus.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys, I'm back to post again, unfortunately today after approximately a year and some months, was the day my beloved HD439's died of driver failure (teared connection on driver unit) and of screw stripping disallowing permanent fixes to the problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I don't know whether I should just find a new pair of headphones or just try to replace every screw and piece of the headphone. anyone got any suggestions on fully sized headphones to replace them.


----------



## waynes world

Phillips Fidelio X1's might he worth considering for not too much. Love mine. They are semi open though.


----------



## chillen

those who are bassheads and enjoy the fx3x they are $9.21 on FastTech.com . i want to order a pair but am unsure of their legitimacy. check it out and let me know if its a go if you own a pair that you can compare it to.
  
 http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10000991/1083600-ha-fx3x-xtreme-xplosives-xx-in-ear-treble-earphone


----------



## chillen

the JVC FX3X are now available on FastTech for $9.21 shipped... are these better than the FX1X and the FX101s? about to pull the trigger but not 100% sure of their legitimacy despite their great reputation


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> the JVC FX3X are now available on FastTech for $9.21 shipped... are these better than the FX1X and the FX101s? about to pull the trigger but not 100% sure of their legitimacy despite their great reputation


 
  
 I got them for $20, and frankly I was surprised by how good they are. Be prepared for lots of bass and generally a v-shaped signature. And although the bass is plentiful, it's pretty well controlled (but still a bit fatiguing to me after a while). For $9.21 shipped though? JUST DO IT! (or get the Pistons for $25 which will probably blow the fx3x's out of the water lol)


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> I got them for $20, and frankly I was surprised by how good they are. Be prepared for lots of bass and generally a v-shaped signature. And although the bass is plentiful, it's pretty well controlled (but still a bit fatiguing to me after a while). For $9.21 shipped though? JUST DO IT! (or get the Pistons for $25 which will probably blow the fx3x's out of the water lol)


 
 are the pistons really that great though, i am willing to shell out $30 or whatever but i read alot of good about the fx3x in terms of how good they are for a basshead and also their durability... i need new iems for the gym as my incapsule 30015s are beginning to break in one ear. thanks for your input!


----------



## ericp10

raisedbywolves said:


> hey eric, when exactly will you be auditioning the ax-30/ax-35? technically i made an order through aliexpress but haven't paid for it yet so i was hoping to get your impressions before i plunked down the money, haha.




Won't have them until Monday at the earliest. Actually getting both from company to review them.


----------



## kahaluu

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> are the pistons really that great though, i am willing to shell out $30 or whatever but i read alot of good about the fx3x in terms of how good they are for a basshead and also their durability... i need new iems for the gym as my incapsule 30015s are beginning to break in one ear. thanks for your input!


 
  
 Well, if you are truly a basshead, then the fx3x's definitely might fit the bill for you. And they are built like a tank (same with the cable). I have enjoyed them many times at the gym, although as I said, the bass can become a bit much for my wimpy ears.
  
 Having said that, many people that I trust are saying that the Pistons are worth WAY more than their price and also have some great bass. I have no idea about their durability though.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ if they are real then it's an amazing price for them. How trust worthy is that site anyways???
  
 This is how i rank them. 
  
 ​ IEMs: MEElectronics M9< TDK MT-300 < Tt isurus < monoprice iem< Brainwavz beta v2 < JVC HA-FX101< Sennheiser CX250< Apple earpods< JVC HA-FX40 < RHA MA-350 = Philips SHE5105< JVC HA-FX3X< Corecool V2 = ATH CKS77X< JVC HA-FXD70< Phillips SHE9700< Sony MH1C < ATH CKN70< VSonic VC02 = JVC HA-FXD80 < VSonic VSD1 = Sony XB90EX = Zero Audio Basso < JVC FXZ200 < Sony XBA3 < VSonic GR07 BE ~ VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) = ATH CKS1000 <~ KEF M200
  
 edit: it might seem they are not as good as the Sony XB90EX by a large margin according to my ranking (due to mostly personal bias/ preferences ) but they can more than hang with them. The FX3X is more V-shaped, brighter in the treble region and bass does not sound as refined as the 90EXs but it ain't that far behind.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ if they are real then it's an amazing price for them. How trust worthy is that site anyways???
> 
> This is how i rank them.
> 
> ​ IEMs: MEElectronics M9< TDK MT-300 < Tt isurus < monoprice iem< Brainwavz beta v2 < JVC HA-FX101< Sennheiser CX250< Apple earpods< JVC HA-FX40 < RHA MA-350 = Philips SHE5105< JVC HA-FX3X< Corecool V2 = ATH CKS77X< JVC HA-FXD70< Phillips SHE9700< Sony MH1C < ATH CKN70< VSonic VC02 = JVC HA-FXD80 < VSonic VSD1 = Sony XB90EX = Zero Audio Basso < JVC FXZ200 < Sony XBA3 < VSonic GR07 BE ~ VSonic VSD1 LE (Limited Edition) = ATH CKS1000 <~ KEF M200


 
  
 MT300's aren't at the bottom - WHEW!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> Well, if you are truly a basshead, then the fx3x's definitely might fit the bill for you. And they are built like a tank (same with the cable). I have enjoyed them many times at the gym, although as I said, the bass can become a bit much for my wimpy ears.
> 
> Having said that, many people that I trust are saying that the Pistons are worth WAY more than their price and also have some great bass. *I have no idea about their durability though.*


 
 They've survived quite a few yanks so far, but beware when accidentally yanking the silicone part of the cable. Durability is pretty iffy there, but no problems so far.


----------



## chillen

not sure how reliable the site is which is why im posting here. however doing a lot of research on it i have found no reason to believe that they are fake as they have received many great reviews. Yes i agree there are better iems, but if those are the real deal at that price than i feel like i cant go wrong. like i said i dont want to shell out a bunch of money for iems (sony xb90ex) that i end up breaking at the gym.


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> Well, if you are truly a basshead, then the fx3x's definitely might fit the bill for you. And they are built like a tank (same with the cable). I have enjoyed them many times at the gym, although as I said, the bass can become a bit much for my wimpy ears.
> 
> Having said that, many people that I trust are saying that the Pistons are worth WAY more than their price and also have some great bass. I have no idea about their durability though.


 
 i love rap, and have 2 12" subs in my car. not sure what qualifies one to be a basshead though haha. but you have convinced me to decide between these fx3xs and the pistons, guess i have a little more research to do..


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> MT300's aren't at the bottom - WHEW!!!


 
 ^ Welp for what is worth they bests the Mee M9s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


chillen said:


> not sure how reliable the site is which is why im posting here. however doing a lot of research on it i have found no reason to believe that they are fake as they have received many great reviews. Yes i agree there are better iems, but if those are the real deal at that price than i feel like i cant go wrong. like i said i dont want to shell out a bunch of money for iems (sony xb90ex) that i end up breaking at the gym.


 
 For what you intend to use them for it's are a no brainer, in fact get like 3 sets cuz of such a great price. LoL
  
 DEWITTT!!!
  


> edit: it might seem they are not as good as the Sony XB90EX by a large margin according to my ranking (due to mostly personal bias/ preferences ) but they can more than hang with them. The FX3X is more V-shaped, brighter in the treble region and bass does not sound as refined as the 90EXs but it ain't that far behind.


----------



## daveyostrow

sfwalcer said:


> edit: it might seem they are not as good as the Sony XB90EX by a large margin according to my ranking (due to mostly personal bias/ preferences ) but they can more than hang with them. The FX3X is more V-shaped, brighter in the treble region and bass does not sound as refined as the 90EXs but it ain't that far behind.


 
 the fx3x is a different monster compared to the xb90. the fx3x are much much, much cleaner. treble is bright and bass is stronger while remaining clean. fx3x are much more believable and true to the sound unlike the euphoric xb90.
  
 the pistons are making me curious... would still love to see some comparisons


----------



## IEMagnet01

chillen said:


> are the pistons really that great though, i am willing to shell out $30 or whatever but i read alot of good about the fx3x in terms of how good they are for a basshead and also their durability... i need new iems for the gym as my incapsule 30015s are beginning to break in one ear. thanks for your input!




The Piston are NOT a bass head IEM. They have quality and quantity bass in abundance, but if you are wanting that sub woofer bass fart like the aforementioned JVC's, then stick with the JVC.


----------



## sfwalcer

daveyostrow said:


> the fx3x is a different monster compared to the xb90. the fx3x are much much, much cleaner. treble is bright and bass is stronger while remaining clean. fx3x are much more believable and true to the sound unlike the euphoric xb90.
> 
> the pistons are making me curious... would still love to see some comparisons


 

 Yeppp agreed there, the FX3Xs seems to have more of that conventional "basshead" V-shape sound siggy, while the 90EXs despite their big bass, esp. sub bass sounds to me more balanced overall, or should i say a balanced audiophile basshead iem??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and have always wanted to ask, what do peps mean when the say "euphoric". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take it means a good thing but kinda confused what it's meant is all.....


----------



## chillen

+1 to all for the help. thanks for all the useful and timely responses, didnt know that the fx3x could be praised with the higher end bass head iems such as the sony xb90ex, seems like that would be impossible due to the price differences. pulled the trigger though, thanks again


----------



## sfwalcer

chillen said:


> +1 to all for the help. thanks for all the useful and timely responses, didnt know that the fx3x could be praised with the higher end bass head iems such as the sony xb90ex, seems like that would be impossible due to the price differences. pulled the trigger though, thanks again


 

 ^ Sure thing, let us know if they are the real dealios when you get them in. I am sure you can tell by how it sounds, but i bet they also require some nice burn-in to optimize their sound as well. Don't forget the mandatory 100000000000000000000000000000000 hrs.


----------



## chillen

one thing that concerns me though is on the site it lists "FX3X treble" and "FX1X Bass" as the two options. Pretty sure these two models are not distinguished like this as they are not listed like that on any other website/review i have ever seen. From what i thought i know is that the FX3X is just the newer, better built version. Dont want to wait 15 days for a fake product and deal with all that hassle.  Guess i have to, and will definitely let you all know. Im sure if they are legit we will all buy them up haha!


----------



## sfwalcer

chillen said:


> one thing that concerns me though is on the site it lists "FX3X treble" and "FX1X Bass" as the two options. Pretty sure these two models are not distinguished like this as they are not listed like that on any other website/review i have ever seen. Dont want to wait 15 days for a fake product and deal with all that hassle.


 

 Nah if you own the FX1Xs, the FX3Xs is a COMPLETE upgrade on all accounts. The FX1Xs sound like a ultra poor mans version of them with that crazy harsh/bright/ sibilant treble and not refined bass. The treble of the FX3Xs is nowhere as crazy but still can be a bit bright/ peaky at times.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Nah if you own the FX1Xs, the FX3Xs is a COMPLETE upgrade on all accounts. The FX1Xs sound like a ultra poor mans version of them with that crazy harsh/bright/ sibilant treble and not refined bass. The treble of the FX3Xs is nowhere as crazy *but still can be a bit bright/ peaky at times.*


 
 It settles down after 2000 hours of burn-in.


----------



## chillen

sfwalcer said:


> Nah if you own the FX1Xs, the FX3Xs is a COMPLETE upgrade on all accounts. The FX1Xs sound like a ultra poor mans version of them with that crazy harsh/bright/ sibilant treble and not refined bass. The treble of the FX3Xs is nowhere as crazy but still can be a bit bright/ peaky at times.


 
 while this may be true, still seems odd that they would be listed like that on the site. And all this burn in talk sounds ridiculous, i never usually burn in any of my prior iems, just going to use them and let them burn in by themselves, unless the sound is really that unbearable


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> It settles down after *2000 *hours of burn-in.


 
 LOL
  
 So, we're all talking 'bout the JVCs now, eh? Interesting...are they any good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hory shet...red cable.
  
 NOPE.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> It settles down after 2000 hours of burn-in.


 
 Better than my recommended 100000000000000000000000000000000 hrs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


chillen said:


> while this may be true, still seems odd that they would be listed like that on the site.


 
 Welp for what is worth, these black and red version are OLD, like really OLD so they might be discontinued??? There is a new red and all black versions so this might have cause these drop in price. Simple supply and demand or they just want to get rid of old stock, i am not surprised by the price tbh, but there are TONs of fakes of these it seems and that was why i asked how legit the site was so........
  
 For $10 it is worth the risk cuz the site seems pretty legit and the reviews as well. It comes with the full retail package as well me thinks.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL
> 
> So, we're all talking 'bout the JVCs now, eh? Interesting...are they any good?
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Troll...... .
  
 Thought you were the "Beats" guy Beatsguy, you should love that color scheme. Mad disappoint!!!


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL
> 
> So, we're all talking 'bout the JVCs now, eh? Interesting...are they any good?
> 
> ...


 
 Not that bad to be honest, but I think the pistons you found are better. I have the fx40, so I can't comment on that, but it can't hurt to try though, I remember the carbo nanotube craze here, an astounding amount of hours of burn-in were needed to make them sound their best. I'm not going further than this, otherwise, people will revolt against me for my ideals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 Also...
  
 You got something against this meng?
  
   
  
 If it's red alone, I agree. If it's black and red, you and I will have some "Friendly" discussions about the color scheme in a pm probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 and lol to that and a +1 to sf.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> while this may be true, still seems odd that they would be listed like that on the site. And all this burn in talk sounds ridiculous, i never usually burn in any of my prior iems, just going to use them and let them burn in by themselves, unless the sound is really that unbearable


 
  
 For $10 who knows, you might get burned - hopefully not though. As far as the burn is concerned, they are just having fun with you. The fx3x's aren't carbon nanotube tech, so just listen to them and enjoy them as they improve. 20-40 hours of burn in though wouldn't hurt to settle down the bass etc.
  
 If/when you get a few more bucks saved up, you can consider also getting the Pistons - my guess is that you wouldn't be disappointed and that it might be nice having a 2nd set of iems to play with


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Not that bad to be honest, but I think the pistons you found are better. I have the fx40, so I can't comment on that, but it can't hurt to try though, I remember the carbo nanotube craze here, an astounding amount of hours of burn-in were needed to make them sound their best. I'm not going further than this, otherwise, people will revolt against me for my ideals. :atsmile:
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...




Nah. You'll be fine. Me on the other hand, I go on record as saying the CNT is schiit. One million hours of burn in does not loosen the CNT diaphragm enough to smooth out those ridiculous aggressive upper mids and lower highs, and the randomness of how they treat track to track mastering, IMHO, doesn't make them worth the time or money. Though I've heard, and I'm curious, that the CNT headphones are actually very high quality at a lower price point, and don't exhibit the sonic "quirks" of the IEM CNT.


----------



## chillen

not understanding all the sarcasm? so the ones with the red cord are more prone to being fakes?


----------



## IEMagnet01

LOL


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> Nah. You'll be fine. Me on the other hand, I go on record as saying the CNT is schiit. One million hours of burn in does not loosen the CNT diaphragm enough to smooth out those ridiculous aggressive upper mids and lower highs, and the randomness of how they treat track to track mastering, IMHO, doesn't make them worth the time or money. Though I've heard, and I'm curious, that the CNT headphones are actually very high quality at a lower price point, and don't exhibit the sonic "quirks" of the IEM CNT.


 Thanks man, I guess I might be okay, lol.
  
 I kind of agree, though they aren't really terrible, just not good for the price point. I would say that cnt iems is as overpriced as my at's build. Not that overpriced though, since they do provide a great SQ, and did provide it back then. Now, things are different, tuning has changed for some of the iems that we bought, and it's good! 

 Quote:


chillen said:


> not understanding all the sarcasm? so the ones with the red cord are more prone to being fakes?


 
 hahaha, you'll need to read up on the appreciation threads of the fx40s and fx1x and fx3x series to understand.


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> For $10 who knows, you might get burned - hopefully not though. As far as the burn is concerned, they are just having fun with you. The fx3x's aren't carbon nanotube tech, so just listen to them and enjoy them as they improve. 20-40 hours of burn in though wouldn't hurt to settle down the bass etc.
> 
> If/when you get a few more bucks saved up, you can consider also getting the Pistons - my guess is that you wouldn't be disappointed and that it might be nice having a 2nd set of iems to play with


 
 to be honest just wanted one pair of budget iems to use at the gym, and also while playing basketball. i am looking for a higher end IEM for other everyday uses such as school and around the house but will wait until these come in before i buy another pair


----------



## sfwalcer

chillen said:


> not understanding all the sarcasm? so the ones with the red cord are more prone to being fakes?


 

 EVERYTHING is FAKED in CHINA, cuz they are Made in China. But the ones with the all red cables is the oldest version hence they were 1st ones to be faked by the lovely Chinese people god bless them. But the newer red/ all black versions seems less likely but i am sure there are fakes as well since well ya' know JVC is a brand name and the Chinese loves to fake brand names.
  
 Oh btw fasttech seems pretty legit base on their seller ratings....
 http://www.resellerratings.com/store/FastTech


----------



## vlenbo

chillen said:


> to be honest just wanted one pair of budget iems to use at the gym, and also while playing basketball. i am looking for a higher end IEM for other everyday uses such as school and around the house but will wait until these come in before i buy another pair


 
 JVC for the gym, pistons for a mid-fi IEM.
  
 Doppios and im02s for a higher end IEM.
  
 OR.....
  
the xba-h3s for the highest quality IEM experience of your life!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> JVC for the gym, pistons for a mid-fi IEM.
> 
> Doppios and im02s for a higher end IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nasty!


----------



## ericp10

Pistons are by far the best under $30 iem I've heard so far. Burn in does wonders for these cheap bangers. The sound is so engaging. I don't agree that these aren't basshead iems, but there are different levels of basshead phones. These are on the least heavy end as basshead earphones go. The whole sound spectrum is nicely balanced. Not trying to hype them, but just a nice sounding earphone. I would trust ibuygou.com the most when purchasing. They seem to be the company's official seller.


----------



## chillen

not feeling good about that fasttech site for some reason. is there anywhere i can buy the fx3x for less than 30 that guarantees me a legit pair? if so id rather do that and get them faster as well.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> not feeling good about that fasttech site for some reason. is there anywhere i can buy the fx3x for less than 30 that guarantees me a legit pair? if so id rather do that and get them faster as well.


 
  
 I got mine from ebay seller pandjshop, but I just checked and they don't appear to have any fx3x's now.
  
 Btw, make sure they show a picture of the packaging.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Nasty!


 
 Just helping the poor guy out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That or I am hoping to get a year extension on my sony iem warranty...maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's 90 days for goodness sake!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Heaven is on the way, who said Heaven Can Wait? Had ordered the Om's about the same time DrBlue did, haven't come yet, maybe the next day or 2.


I feel a song coming on...


Got the Pistons in their box (I'm hesitant to take them out and have to put them back again)
Shure 1540 part way through the Kazillion hour burn in...
Maybe I'll just listen to speakers...
O me O my...


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> I got mine from ebay seller pandjshop, but I just checked and they don't appear to have any fx3x's now.
> 
> Btw, make sure they show a picture of the packaging.


 
 i see many on ebay with pics of packaging but as far as im concerned fakes and legit pairs both have identical packaging


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> Btw, make sure they show a picture of the packaging.


 
 i see many on ebay with pics of packaging but as far as im concerned fakes and legit pairs have identical packaging


----------



## sfwalcer

chillen said:


> not feeling good about that fasttech site for some reason. is there anywhere i can buy the fx3x for less than 30 that guarantees me a legit pair? if so id rather do that and get them faster as well.


 

 Welp you're in luck it seems, if you are willing to pay $30 for them i would advice you to buy the Pistons tbh.
  
 But some US ebay sellers seems to have them for pretty cheap as well.
  
 I would bid on this one, cuz the seller is based in the US and has great ratings.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-XTREME-XPLOSIVE-Headphones-Black-Red-New-In-Open-Box-USA-Seller-/251430255799?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a8a693cb7
  
 Who knows you might win them for $1. LoL
  
  
 This one is for $24 shipped and is US based. But like i said Piston would be a much better option for the same price....
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Black-In-Ear-Deep-BASS-Headphones-/221355918914?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3389d74642
  
 Ebay is where it's at, i wouldn't trust the Chinese ebay sellers though, some guy is selling those new red/ all black ones from the UK and seems legit enough. The new versions only go for $30 it seems......
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR4.TRC1.A0.Xjvc+fx3x&_nkw=jvc+fx3x&_sacat=0&_from=R40
  
 That's all i am gonna say on this matter.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hold on, I feel another song coming on, Praise the Lord!!!




Ha cha cha cha cha cha, I got a _million of them..._


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Welp you're in luck it seems, if you are willing to pay $30 for them* i would advice you to buy the Pistons tbh*.
> 
> But some US ebay sellers seems to have them for pretty cheap as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why do I get the feeling that you feel that the Pistons might be a better choice for him?


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalker just scored you a huge deal. I ordered my FX40 from new england_inventory. They do a ton of business on eBay, sell legit, and I won the bid of the Fx40 for 10.00. So if you bid on these, I bet you will win these things for under $15.00. See...the master troll is all heart.


----------



## chillen

idk why but the pistons seem to strike me as an iem that will break within a month if you use them in a rough environment like the gym. Also cant really find many reviews on them (though the ones that i have read show that they are excellent). thanks for the legit links! +1


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you feel that the Pistons might be a better choice for him?


 

 LoL cuz they are a better iem overall it seems. For $10s those are a no brainer, but for $20 i'll have to go with the Pistons hype. haha


----------



## IEMagnet01

chillen said:


> idk why but the pistons seem to strike me as an iem that will break within a month if you use them in a rough environment like the gym. Also cant really find many reviews on them (though the ones that i have read show that they are excellent). thanks for the legit links! +1




LOL yeah, because an IEM made from machined aluminum, with hard rubber strain relief and a Kevlar cord is fragile and won't hold up?? LOL I just had my laugh out loud moment of the day. No offense please..but still.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm on a mission...



Glory Hallelujah!!


----------



## sfwalcer

iemagnet01 said:


> sfwalker just scored you a huge deal. I ordered my FX40 from new england_inventory. They do a ton of business on eBay, sell legit, and I won the bid of the Fx40 for 10.00. So if you bid on these, I bet you will win these things for under $15.00. See...the master troll is all heart.


 
 ^ LoL TO ALL YOU CHEAP MOFOs LURKING PLEASE DON'T BID ON THEM, LET THE DOOD WIN THIS AND THE AUDIO GODS WILL BLESS ALL YOUR KIND SOULS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


iemagnet01 said:


> LOL yeah, because an IEM made from machined aluminum, with hard rubber strain relief and a Kevlar cord is fragile and won't hold up?? LOL I just had my laugh out loud moment of the day. No offense please..but still.


 
 ^ waiting for the moment when they crap out on you just like how those M200s did, and you do a complete 180 on them again. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 KNOCK ON WOOD!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta post this


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> idk why but the pistons seem to strike me as an iem that will break within a month if you use them in a rough environment like the gym. Also cant really find many reviews on them (though the ones that i have read show that they are excellent). thanks for the legit links! +1


 
  
 How rough are you with your iems at the gym? I've used my H200's at the gym for a long time now, and they have had a gentle ride (but, I use other cheaper iems when doing aerobic/sweaty stuff).


----------



## chillen

every IEM i owned broke at the jack. Never had a pair that broke at the earpiece lol. Im probably just going to buy both if they are both what they are made out to be


----------



## daveyostrow

sfwalcer said:


> Yeppp agreed there, the FX3Xs seems to have more of that conventional "basshead" V-shape sound siggy, while the 90EXs despite their big bass, esp. sub bass sounds to me more balanced overall, or should i say a balanced audiophile basshead iem???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 euphoric is the atmospheric warmth from the bass. makes music seem very intimate as apposed to a cold and clean sound. 
  


chillen said:


> +1 to all for the help. thanks for all the useful and timely responses, didnt know that the fx3x could be praised with the higher end bass head iems such as the sony xb90ex, seems like that would be impossible due to the price differences. pulled the trigger though, thanks again


 
 fx3x has an awesome rumble, one i like over the sonys. the highs were much for me at higher volumes as apposed to the smoother xb90 that will go as loud as you like.
  
 fakes are something to look out for, just make sure to compare them with real ones in a thread that compares both. my originals still had driver flex, and as good as the pistons may be i highly doubt they will have the bass of the fx3x which are amazing. the m200 has that kind of bass that doesnt get in the way, but the jvc has the kind of clean sound that makes an amazing rumble/crunching sound. just EQ the treble if its too harsh.
  


chillen said:


> every IEM i owned broke at the jack. Never had a pair that broke at the earpiece lol. Im probably just going to buy both if they are both what they are made out to be


 
 a great idea would be to use a small extension cable to make sure its not your pair of phones that you have to replace.


----------



## chillen

waynes world said:


> How rough are you with your iems at the gym? I've used my H200's at the gym for a long time now, and they have had a gentle ride (but, I use other cheaper iems when doing aerobic/sweaty stuff).


 
 Not that rough at all i mean sometimes they fall on the ground or get a slight tug at the gym from some typical workouts but i never step on any of my iems or throw em in the wash, i really couldnt say why all my iems end up breaking, i feel like i take good care of all my phones


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, last one (gotta go to bed, could keep this up otherwise you know...)


Nighty night, y'all


----------



## chillen

daveyostrow said:


> euphoric is the atmospheric warmth from the bass. makes music seem very intimate as apposed to a cold and clean sound.
> 
> fx3x has an awesome rumble, one i like over the sonys. the highs were much for me at higher volumes as apposed to the smoother xb90 that will go as loud as you like.
> 
> fakes are something to look out for, just make sure to compare them with real ones in a thread that compares both. my originals still had driver flex, and as good as the pistons may be i highly doubt they will have the bass of the fx3x which are amazing. the m200 has that kind of bass that doesnt get in the way, but the jvc has the kind of clean sound that makes an amazing rumble/crunching sound. just EQ the treble if its too harsh.


 
 yeah from all i have read i have found the fx3x to be the best budget basshead IEMs that are as durable as they come. As far as fakes are concerned,  i believe im going to go with the UK seller on ebay they seem to be legit selling over 300 pairs and still having near 100% feedback.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Troll...... .
> 
> Thought you were the "Beats" guy Beatsguy, you should love that color scheme. Mad disappoint!!!


 
  
  


vlenbo said:


> Not that bad to be honest, but I think the pistons you found are better. I have the fx40, so I can't comment on that, but it can't hurt to try though, I remember the carbo nanotube craze here, an astounding amount of hours of burn-in were needed to make them sound their best. I'm not going further than this, otherwise, people will revolt against me for my ideals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Red cable!? NOOOOO---
  
 Nah, jkjk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still, why is it tangled? NOOOOOO---
  
 I'm getting pretty annoyed with the red cable, since I don't have any good outfits I could wear with 'em. I have a *lot* of *green *and *blue *clothes tho.
 I has a fashion sense, meng. And my fashion sense sez to either wear more red clothes or use different earphones. 
  
 Far as I know, the UE 6k has a blue cable (and maybe the 9k also). Dunno about green, but *all *of Razer's schiit (headphones included) have green on them.


----------



## IEMagnet01

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LoL TO ALL YOU CHEAP MOFOs LURKING PLEASE DON'T BID ON THEM, LET THE DOOD WIN THIS AND THE AUDIO GODS WILL BLESS ALL YOUR KIND SOULS!!!
> 
> ^ waiting for the moment when they crap out on you just like how those M200s did, and you do a complete 180 on them again. hoho
> 
> KNOCK ON WOOD!!!




LOL thanks for the good wishes, sf. Much appreciated.  LOL


----------



## IEMagnet01

I won't be too upset if the Piston die out me. I paid $24 for them, and I'd just order a new pair from the same guy I ordered my original pair from. Now if my DUNU DNK were to schiit out on me, then you'd see me filled with rage and sorrow. A return means a return to China. Btw I've been using my DUNU with the blue ring and Comply tips. Experimenting to see if I like this better than red ring and Sony hybrids.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Didn't like comply's on the DUNU. Diminished the highs. Made them too tame. Trying the JVC Fxt90 silicone tips. So far so good.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Red cable!? NOOOOO---
> 
> Nah, jkjk
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOs looky we have one of these amongst us.......
... a bit old school hipster, alls he is missing are some beats cans and an iphone. 
  
  


iemagnet01 said:


> LOL *thanks for the good wishes*, sf. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Always meng. No need to thank me.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOs looky we have one of these amongst us.......
> ... a bit old school hipster, alls he is missing are some beats cans and an iphone.
> 
> 
> ^ Always meng. No need to thank me.


 
 This guy needs piercings, asap, or at least fake ones on his bottom lip, and on his tongue, lol.
  
 Also, the re700's packaging is pretty hefty on my wallet
  
 960g, which means I have to pay $30, I wish I had used cdjapan...
  
 And using the im02s again after using sony's.
  
 The im02s are definitely thin right after I switched, but now the sound has been adjusted to my ears, and they sound pretty good. If I didn't mess with the foam inside, the highs might have been a bit more tamed...
  
 Either way though, jamiroquai's little L has given me a wide smile with these on. The bass sounds delicious on this song, not that much rumble or impact though, no punch. Smooth yet tight bass...and his vocals are just outstanding! The cymbals sound pretty synergic with the song, not harsh and definitely not laid back, just detailed and somewhat thick. Violins sound sweet with these iems! Pretty smooth to be honest...
  
 If I hadn't mixed his song with the japanese music that destroys my hearing (since the volume changes obviously), then I'd be a happy man tonight. 
  

  
 This sounds pretty good with the im02
  
 vocals take the lead here, with the bass along with it, though it's behind the mids. The cymbals are with the vocals on this one as well, and it's so energetic! Guitar strings sound as though they're near you, with the nice nice crisp and detailed play and that tonalty that I usually don't hear with other earphones. Electric guitar is pretty awesome with the im02s, it can keep up the pace of the speed it's playing at, and makes it sound pretty smooth as well.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I hope the H1 is smooth like that?


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> I hope the H1 is smooth like that?


 
 No need to worry about that, it'll probably be smooth for your enjoyment.


----------



## Vain III

After catching up with the last 20 pages... I cannot be the only person that still enjoys the JVC CNT highs. I love(d) my FX40's because the treble makes any violin solos and electric violin solos sound so very pretteh. I loved that aggressiveness. It was so strict, so sparkly like a diamond, loved it. Mids were set back though.


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> I had tothe pistons and am getting another one ...and yes they beat the rha750 and s2 and vsonic gr07s




Oh boy even gr07s? So shall i say that beryllium diaphragm and aluminium housings is the game changer against gr07's bio-cellulose diaphragm and plastic shells?


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> Oh boy even gr07s? So shall i say that beryllium diaphragm and aluminium housings is the game changer against gr07's bio-cellulose diaphragm and plastic shells?




It is right now, might change any moment though


----------



## kova4a

shawn71 said:


> Oh boy even gr07s? So shall i say that beryllium diaphragm and aluminium housings is the game changer against gr07's bio-cellulose diaphragm and plastic shells?


 
 Now that how you hype stuff. For the Pistons to be better than gr07 it means that they are so magical that  they are equal to most $300-400 iems or in other words competing with iems 15-20 times their price.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOs looky we have one of these amongst us.......
> ... a bit old school hipster, alls he is missing are some beats cans and an iphone.


 
 I BEG TO DIFFER.

Whoever wears all of that schiit without even haveing a proper color scheme is a total dork.
I like hats, but not schiit like that. I'd rather wear a fedora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



What the hell are plucs?
What the hell are *STUTTER* shades? I re-e-eally don-t se-e wha-t y-ou me-an.
I *hate* bandanas! I'd rather have a banana in my hand than a bandana around my neck.
Uhh...how often do you get to see checkered flannel? You outta your mind?
Not even the largest skinny jeans could fit me. Really.
What kind of camera *IS* that?! And who the hell takes pictures for his *Myspace* account anymore? Also, I'd rather write than vlog about my day, thank you very much.
I never tuck my jeans *into my shoes*. It irritates me. Also, who the f'k does that?
I have absolutely *no idea* what Vans is; all I know is that they sell sneakers at a small shop beside an Apple store here. Other than that, I wear Nike, Addidas, and Li-Ning shooz.
 If I were able to say two words to a guy that wears this schiit, I'd say, "F'k You."
  
 The defense rests.


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Now that how you hype stuff. For the Pistons to be better than gr07 it means that they are so magical that  they are equal to most $300-400 iems or in other words competing with iems 15-20 times their price.


 
 Nah dude, the pistons can compete against earphones that are 30 times its price.
  
 25*30 = $750 iems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Forget Noble 4 and beyond!
  
 @beatsguy
  
 "I BEG TO DIFFER.

Whoever wears all of that schiit without even haveing a proper color scheme is a total dork.
I like hats, but not schiit like that. I'd rather wear a fedora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


What the hell are plucs?
What the hell are *STUTTER* shades? I re-e-eally don-t se-e wha-t y-ou me-an.
I *hate* bandanas! I'd rather have a banana in my hand than a bandana around my neck.
Uhh...how often do you get to see checkered flannel? You outta your mind?
Not even the largest skinny jeans could fit me. Really.
What kind of camera *IS* that?! And who the hell takes pictures for his *Myspace* account anymore? Also, I'd rather write than vlog about my day, thank you very much.
I never tuck my jeans *into my shoes*. It irritates me. Also, who the f'k does that?
I have absolutely *no idea* what Vans is; all I know is that they sell sneakers at a small shop beside an Apple store here. Other than that, I wear Nike, Addidas, and Li-Ning shooz.
 If I were able to say two words to a guy that wears this schiit, I'd say, "F'k You."
  
 The defense rests."
  
 1. Beats users. not you of course, lol
 2. I agree with that fedora comment, I hope you have the proper attire for it though!
 3. I saw people at work who wore Plucs, they basically fill in the ear that they pierced through, like earrings, only bigger piercings...I've seen a guy without the plucs, it was not pretty...
 4. Stutter shades ......I don't know!
 5. You'll look like an awesome motorcyclist in cartoons though!
 6. geeks...maybe?
 8. I know, right? I'd rather use a DSLR.


----------



## Vain III

SFW, Beatsguy is a neckbeard not a hypebeast.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> One other trait I find invaluable about the Piston is that I have a lot of RARE thrash metal albums ripped at 192.


 
 Like what? There's some great late 80s stuff that's largely out of print because those labels don't exist anymore.


----------



## mochill

Yup yup


----------



## d marc0

chillen said:


> yeah from all i have read i have found the fx3x to be the best budget basshead IEMs that are as durable as they come. As far as fakes are concerned,  i believe im going to go with the UK seller on ebay they seem to be legit selling over 300 pairs and still having near 100% feedback.


 
  
 Yes, back in the days the Fx3x was my favourite basshead IEM. But from what I've gathered from all these Pistons hype, they might just be better than the JVCs because the latter can be really edgy most of the time especially with poorly mastered recordings. I'm not sure if Dsnuts has the Pistons but if he does, you might wanna ask him for a comparison.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Nah dude, the pistons can compete against earphones that are 30 times its price.
> 
> 25*30 = $750 iems.
> 
> ...


 
 WHAT. The Pistons could compete with $750 IEMs? OMG WOW. I love these Pistons so much now. Could they beat over-ears, though? 
 I'd like to know how it sounds against the X1 and H6. Really want to buy those heapdhones for endgame...'nless I get the money for an LCD-2.
  
 Also:
 1. Aww, thanks. 
 2. Don't think I do yet, unless a leather jacket works. Sadly, I don't have a Suit and Tie, so I can't "be on my suit and tie schiit, tie schiit, tie."
 3. So plucs are oversized earrings, so to speak. Lol...I don't know if I've the guts to wear one....I'd be scarred for life.
 4. I think the picture meant shutter shades, since that's exactly what those shades in the pic were.
 5. A bandana would work great in the Wild West, too. 'Specially in red. Wait, red? NOO--Nah, I'm just kidding.
 8. I like DSLRs, but I think they're a little unwieldy for everyday use. Unless you're going on a photo trip. My sis is a good photographer...she even did the pics for my Pistons review!


vain iii said:


> SFW, Beatsguy is a neckbeard not a hypebeast.


 
 FYI I'm younger than you think.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The Piston are the best Beryllium driver IEM there is. Maybe best sub $100 dynamic IEM, but after that, it begins to fall short. It even falls short to my MMDT. But sub $100? Very close to #1 if not top dog.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Some of those RARE thrash classics include

1. Bitter End - Harsh Realities
2. Believer - Sanity Obscure
3. Powermad 
4. Watchtower - Energetic Disassembly
5. ADX - Weird Visions
6. Iron Angel - Hellish Crossfire
7. Acrophet - Faded Glory

To name just a few of many...


----------



## Vain III

thatbeatsguy said:


> FYI I'm younger than you think.




Not sure what you mean by this, brah. I thought you were sixteen or something. IIRC I started growing facial hair when I was thirteen. Are you younger than thirteen? Anyways, it was a joke, every time I hear fedora now I automatically think of ****** bags and neck-beards. You don't seem like a ****** bag, so neck-beard was the obviously choice.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vain iii said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, brah. I thought you were sixteen or something. IIRC I started growing facial hair when I was thirteen. Are you younger than thirteen? Anyways, it was a joke, every time I hear fedora now I automatically think of ****** bags and neck-beards. You don't seem like a ****** bag, so neck-beard was the obviously choice.


 
 LOL. I don't look like I have facial hair yet, althogh there seems to be a grayish part on my nose that looks like a moustache. Also, I'm *14*.


----------



## quartertone

iemagnet01 said:


> Some of those RARE thrash classics include
> 
> 1. Bitter End - Harsh Realities
> 2. Believer - Sanity Obscure
> ...


 
 +1 to Believer and Wachtower, though I prefer Control and Resistance (despite the grating vocals, haha).


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys! 'just wanna share what I posted in another thread...
  


d marc0 said:


> The Havi B3 has finally been shipped and on its way to Australia. Hopefully it'll get here in a week's time.
> 
> In the mean time, I have started listening to the KEF M200 as part of the Dual Dynamics Trilogy review.
> I just got to share my initial findings:
> ...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys! *J**ust wanna share what I posted in another thread...*


 
 Yeah, I noticed, since I received emails on my Outlook onboth of your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No offense mengt, meng.
 I like your findings, but I haven't taken much interest since I don't have the earphones and don't plan to buy them because of the fit and durability issues surrounding them.


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> Yeah, I noticed, since I received emails on my Outlook onboth of your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, those issues are quite a bummer. This is my replacement unit and I'm really praying hard that the driver won't die on me this time.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

d marc0 said:


> Yeah, those issues are quite a bummer. This is my replacement unit and I'm really praying hard that the driver won't die on me this time.


 
 I won't deny it, though; I'm patiently waiting for your Dual Dynamics trilogy review.


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> I won't deny it, though; I'm patiently waiting for your Dual Dynamics trilogy review.


 
  
 Thanks meng! I'll try my best to make it worth a read...


----------



## IEMagnet01

The M200 has magnificent bass response and lusher mids than a Brazilian supermodel...WHEN THE LF DRIVER ACTUALLY WORKS.


----------



## nehcrow

iemagnet01 said:


> The M200 has magnificent bass response and lusher mids than a Brazilian supermodel...WHEN THE LF DRIVER ACTUALLY WORKS.


 
 Dude! All your posts are stating the same thing... literally
 M200 left driver being broken
 DN1k's being awesome
 Pistons being amazing, then just ok


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> Dude! All your posts are stating the same thing... literally
> M200 left driver being broken
> DN1k's being awesome
> Pistons being amazing, then just ok




Well, he's right about the DN-1000. ;p


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> Well, his right about the DN-1000. ;p


 
 Still, nechrow has his point. IEMagnet needs to get new earphones to talk about, pronto.


----------



## H20Fidelity

thatbeatsguy said:


> Still, nechrow has his point. IEMagnet needs to get new earphones to talk about, pronto.




I only pop here at random , so don't really keep up. I'm sure if IEMmagnet is venturing off the path our discovery thread community will give guidance.


----------



## doctorjazz

No time to read all these posts since last night, but time to get the day off to a HEAVENLY start...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

h20fidelity said:


> I only pop here at random , so don't really keep up. I'm sure if IEMmagnet is venturing off the path our discovery thread community will give guidance.


 
 Amen!


----------



## IEMagnet01

nehcrow said:


> Dude! All your posts are stating the same thing... literally
> M200 left driver being broken
> DN1k's being awesome
> Pistons being amazing, then just ok




"The Piston are the best Beryllium driver IEM there is. Maybe best sub $100 dynamic IEM, but after that, it begins to fall short. It even falls short to my MMDT. But sub $100? Very close to #1 if not top dog."

So no...they aren't just ok.

Yes. The DUNU DNK are the shizzzz

And yes, the LF driver on the M200 is more fragile than an audiophile's psyche.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've got the B3 en route, and the Sony H1 en route, so I'll have two new babies to talk about within the next few days...oh and the HiFiMan 601 to play them through! Woo hoo!


----------



## quartertone

> "The Piston are the best Beryllium driver IEM there is.


 
  
 Er...what others are there?


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> Er...what others are there?




That would be tongue n cheek, as to my knowledge there isn't any other. Now there 's some mega expensive cabinet speakers with beryllium drivers...but IEMs I dunno? Might be others though ? Anyone?


----------



## IEMagnet01

One thing..when I was reading some Xiaomi forums, the topic came up a few times about authentic Piston 2.0 smelling like chocolate. When I dug up my Piston canister, sure as shinola, the canister and wrap smells sweet like chocolate. Why is that? WHAT is that?!?


----------



## Migun

Hi there guys!

 I was thinking about buying the Audio-Technica ATH-IM50, but I have read great things about the Xiaomi Piston.

 Are they comparable?

 Any suggestion up to 50€ (with shipping) ?

 The thing that puts me back about the Xiaomi Pistons, is the time they take arrive to Europe.

 Thanks (and sorry if this is the wrong place to ask)  !!


----------



## osiris1

iemagnet01 said:


> One thing..when I was reading some Xiaomi forums, the topic came up a few times about authentic Piston 2.0 smelling like chocolate. When I dug up my Piston canister, sure as shinola, the canister and wrap smells sweet like chocolate. Why is that? WHAT is that?!?


 
 i remember that it smelt like that as well when it was new. the smell is very faint now.


----------



## cowculator

iemagnet01 said:


> One thing..when I was reading some Xiaomi forums, the topic came up a few times about authentic Piston 2.0 smelling like chocolate. When I dug up my Piston canister, sure as shinola, the canister and wrap smells sweet like chocolate. Why is that? WHAT is that?!?




That smell is an ancient Chinese drug used to make people give better reviews than the target object actually is or deserves. They have been used in such instances when families want to marry their porcine like daughter away even though she looks worse than the neighbor's sow.

It seems like there are a few who have become intoxicated by that same poison. Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated. 

Note: I wore an N95 mask when unboxing those and had surgeon's gloves on as well.


----------



## vwinter

thatbeatsguy said:


> FYI I'm younger than you think.




Or older. 




cowculator said:


> That smell is an ancient Chinese drug used to make people give better reviews than the target object actually is or deserves. They have been used in such instances when families want to marry their porcine like daughter away even though she looks worse than the neighbor's sow.
> 
> It seems like there are a few who have become intoxicated by that same poison. Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated.
> 
> Note: I wore an N95 mask when unboxing those and had surgeon's gloves on as well.




You need to post more often.


----------



## d marc0

vwinter said:


> You need to post more often.


 
 +1


----------



## nehcrow

cowculator said:


> That smell is an ancient Chinese drug used to make people give better reviews than the target object actually is or deserves. They have been used in such instances when families want to marry their porcine like daughter away even though she looks worse than the neighbor's sow.
> 
> It seems like there are a few who have become intoxicated by that same poison. Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated.
> 
> Note: I wore an N95 mask when unboxing those and had surgeon's gloves on as well.


 
 LOL that would explain a lot actually


----------



## bhazard

As funny as that is, the Piston is a more enjoyable IEM than the RE-400, which is a $99 benchmark. If you don't want to agree, that's your call.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

bhazard said:


> As funny as that is, the Piston is a more enjoyable IEM than the RE-400, which is a $99 benchmark. If you don't want to agree, that's your call.


 
  
 Might have to get hold of some of these Pistons 2.0 if that statement is confirmed by others.


----------



## chillen

damnit i finally think im caving in to the piston hype. where is the cheapest place i can get a legit pair?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

chillen said:


> damnit i finally think im caving in to the piston hype. where is the cheapest place i can get a legit pair?


 
  
 Interested in this as well!
  
 Also, which is the best model and what are the differences between normal Pistons and Pistons 2.0?
  
 I wonder if they're are better in value than the Brainwavz Deltas too, as they seem to be in a similar price-range.


----------



## ericp10

lifted andreas said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow, 25 days from ibuygou?? Thats ridiculous lol, I feel like I've just lost all my interest.
> 
> Do you have a link to the eBay listing mate? The only one I could find is for £19.99 and the seller is in the UK.


 
  
  
 It's 25 -30 days if you got for their free shipping. Pay the shipping ($4 or whatever it is) and get it faster. But I would say www.ibuygou.com is the most legit place to get them (where I got mine from, and yes it took 30 days, but the sound is worth it if you don't want to pay for shipping).


----------



## bhazard

lifted andreas said:


> Interested in this as well!
> 
> Also, which is the best model and what are the differences between normal Pistons and Pistons 2.0?
> 
> I wonder if they're are better in value than the Brainwavz Deltas too, as they seem to be in a similar price-range.


 
 Piston 2 is much better. Differences are shown somewhere, but the driver is the main difference.
  


lifted andreas said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow, 25 days from ibuygou?? Thats ridiculous lol, I feel like I've just lost all my interest.
> 
> Do you have a link to the eBay listing mate? The only one I could find is for £19.99 and the seller is in the UK.


 
  
 Anything using standard China Post from ANY seller will take 25-40 days. You would need to find a legit seller from China who sends via ePacket, or a legit reseller in your country to get it any quicker.


----------



## chillen

lifted andreas said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow, 25 days from ibuygou?? Thats ridiculous lol, I feel like I've just lost all my interest.
> 
> Do you have a link to the eBay listing mate? The only one I could find is for £19.99 and the seller is in the UK.


 
  
  
 edit here you go says free shipping worldwide so you should be good no matter where you are : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Pink-ROSE-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/131095112933?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1e85e0ace5


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ericp10 said:


> It's 25 -30 days if you got for their free shipping. Pay the shipping ($4 or whatever it is) and get it faster. But I would say www.ibuygou.com is the most legit place to get them (where I got mine from, and yes it took 30 days, but the sound is worth it if you don't want to pay for shipping).



 


Yeah sucks though. 

Wonder if this seller is genuine:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Xiaomi-PISTON-Earphones-Headset-Headphones-w-wire-control-m2s-mi2s-/121256775481

Its a bit more expensive but 2-3 days delivery makes it appealing.


----------



## Shawn71

lifted andreas said:


> Might have to get hold of some of these Pistons 2.0 if that statement is confirmed by others.




+1» I have to admit that i was about to place the order, pre-xmas last month but there were only few mates who ordered and only handful of positive notes on these besides our bhazard's so i kinda thought to wait for some more impressions to pour from those who ordered them already when they receive it.....else i might have these by now.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> It's 25 -30 days if you got for their free shipping. Pay the shipping ($4 or whatever it is) and get it faster. But I would say www.ibuygou.com is the most legit place to get them (where I got mine from, and yes it took 30 days, but the sound is worth it if you don't want to pay for shipping).




I paid the $8 for Singapore post shipping from ibuygou and it took about two weeks for them to arrive in Norway and this was during the holidays so should probably be faster now. Beware of possibility for delayed shipping due to Chinese new year though.

Edit: I'd rather wait a bit longer and be sure to get the real ones instead of possible get fakes and go through the trouble to get my money back and order a new pair. This would for sure take longer time. Others might be more willing to take the risk though.....


----------



## razorblader

lifted andreas said:


> Interested in this as well!
> 
> Also, which is the best model and what are the differences between normal Pistons and Pistons 2.0?
> 
> I wonder if they're are better in value than the Brainwavz Deltas too, as they seem to be in a similar price-range.


 
 Dewit boi to quote the supreme trollmeister, I've got both and the Pistons are quite a bit better than the Deltas, hurry, hurry now...tally-ho and all that.
 I ordered mine from Ibuygou and got them in less than 3 weeks during the holiday season (I'm in Europe).
 Opted for the cheapest shipping option which was $2.
  
 The Pistons in the eBay UK link you posted look legit if that's what the seller is actually sending...
 A bit expensive though...


----------



## razorblader

Double post.


----------



## Shawn71

vwinter said:


> You need to post more often.




+1 » HM of G.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

bhazard said:


> Piston 2 is much better. Differences are shown somewhere, but the driver is the main difference.
> 
> 
> Anything using standard China Post from ANY seller will take 25-40 days. You would need to find a legit seller from China who sends via ePacket, or a legit reseller in your country to get it any quicker.


 
  
 Chillen seems to have found a legit seller that sends via ePacket from Hong Kong.
  
  


chillen said:


> edit here you go says free shipping worldwide so you should be good no matter where you are : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Design-Xiaomi-Piston-Earphones-Pink-ROSE-Gold-Headset-3-buttons-wire-control-/131095112933?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1e85e0ace5


 
  
 Cheers mate they seem legit, I think I'll be ordering them once I've sold my unopened Brainwavz R3s.
  


shawn71 said:


> +1» I have to admit that i was about to place the order, pre-xmas last month but there were only few mates who ordered and only handful of positive notes on these besides our bhazard's so i kinda thought to wait for some more impressions to pour from those who ordered them already when they receive it.....else i might have these by now.


 
  
 Ah I see, well at this price mate you might as well bite the bullet and crack on with the order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


razorblader said:


> Dewit boi to quote the supreme trollmeister, I've got both and the Pistons are quite a bit better than the Deltas, hurry, hurry now...tally-ho and all that.
> I ordered mine from Ibuygou and got them in less than 3 weeks during the holiday season (I'm in Europe).
> Opted for the cheapest shipping option which was $2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha epic post.
  
 My wallet already hates me loads.
  
 I guess I'll be going for them and buying via the eBay link that chillen ordered from. They look legit and seller sends via ePacket.


----------



## journeyy

I also ordered the Piston from ibuygou  15-30 days even with the 5€ shipping option unfortunately


----------



## razorblader

lifted andreas said:


> I guess I'll be going for them and buying via the eBay link that chillen ordered from. They look legit and seller sends via ePacket.


 
 Congrats,you won't be sorry, I'm listening to them now on my X3. Make sure you burn'em in, they sound good out of the box and get even better burned to a fine crisp (50+ hours). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The tips are garbage so be prepared to do some tip rolling to get the most out of them. I'm using UE TF10 medium tips, other people like the Sony hybrids with them as well it seems.


----------



## quartertone

lifted andreas said:


> Cheers mate they seem legit, I think I'll be ordering them once I've sold my unopened Brainwavz R3s.


 
 Good luck with that...the FS forum's been flooded with those, for obvious reasons.


----------



## chillen

lifted andreas said:


> Chillen seems to have found a legit seller that sends via ePacket from Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 beware of that ebay seller though, he has 5 negative feedbacks all related to the piston earphones, others in here ordered from them and said they are legit but idk i too have not ordered from him yet. some claimed that the earphones they got were counterfit and others claimed they broke in a week. He does also have many positive feedback relating to the phones


----------



## journeyy

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## razorblader

chillen said:


> yes but 25-40 days is simply ridiculous. even paying 8$ for 15-30 days is crazy IMO
> 
> edit: the negative feedback of the inshoes seller on ebay are all related to the silver pair (version 1) that he has on sale for $11.


 

 Well, the decision what's more important is up to you of course...


----------



## bhazard

chillen said:


> yes but 25-40 days is simply ridiculous. even paying 8$ for 15-30 days is crazy IMO
> 
> edit: the negative feedback of the inshoes seller on ebay are all related to the silver pair (version 1) that he has on sale for $11.


 
 That's the thing though. All $11 Piston v1 are fake. I know because I got scammed with one, and I'm usually EXTREMELY good at determining who is legit and who isn't.
  
 If he is willing to stock fake v1 and not know, he is willing to stock fake v2 and not know as well.
  
 At least with ebay you'll get refunded from a counterfeit, but no legit seller stocks any Piston for under $19.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

bhazard said:


> That's the thing though. All $11 Piston v1 are fake. I know because I got scammed with one, and I'm usually EXTREMELY good at determining who is legit and who isn't.
> 
> If he is willing to stock fake v1 and not know, he is willing to stock fake v2 and not know as well.
> 
> At least with ebay you'll get refunded from a counterfeit, but no legit seller stocks any Piston for under $19.


 
 I ordered two more Pistons, one from a 15$ ebay seller and one 244 from the ebay shoe man.  i will report back when i get both of them  if can tell any difference between them.
 meanwhile, those of you getting Pistons soon, be sure to burn in 60 hrs, thats where they really break in, open up and sing. Listening now to mine
 Mark Knopher Privateering album.  tone is almost perfect, guitars delicate and decay nicely, voice spot on. a fine earphone at any price.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> yes but 25-40 days is simply ridiculous. even paying 8$ for 15-30 days is crazy IMO


 
  
 Yup crazy, but that's just the way it is from China with china post. I've had to wait that long for stuff. If it's something that you are really looking forward to, the wait can be _excruciating_.


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Yup crazy, but that's just the way it is from China with china post. I've had to wait that long for stuff. If it's something that you are really looking forward to, the wait can be _excruciating_.


 
 Just do what I do and order so many that you don't have the time to go through them all. The wait goes by pretty quick that way


----------



## razorblader

bhazard said:


> Just do what I do and order so many that you don't have the time to go through them all. The wait goes by pretty quick that way


 

 That's the savvy head-fiers way!


----------



## jant71

So, a curious phone to me is the AX5/AX5iS...




 Very slender, long tapered arms, around the ear, flat cable, aluminum and ABS hybrid housings(similar as in the IM70), $85 MSRP(better street price), and 24ohm with a 5- 25,000 F.R. Promises the enjoyable, immersive Sonicfuel sound. Also folds flat and comes with a case.




 Seems interesting to me. A nice competitor for the JVC S680? with the edge of being available here in the states and having a warranty. Not retreads or converts either as these seem to be like the CLR/COR and distinct from AT Japan stuff like the S500 which is on ear, 8-26,000 and 48ohm and bears no real resemblance. The other new Japan Sonicfuels(OX5/7) are totally different as well.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> .... Seems interesting to me. A nice competitor for the *HA680*? with the edge of being available here in the states and having a warranty. Not retreads or converts either as these seem to be like the CLR/COR and distinct from AT Japan stuff like the S500 which is on ear, 8-26,000 and 48ohm and bears no real resemblance. The other new Japan Sonicfuels(OX5/7) are totally different as well.


 
  
 Do you mean JVC HA-S680? And why?


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> Do you mean JVC HA-S680? And why?


 

 Yes the JVC, changed that to be clearer. Pretty obvious that the latest 40mm driver, over ear, fold up, portable cans from the two brands should be worth comparing esp. after the couple of S500 comparisons being close. I mean JVC S500 and AT S500 compared and being close in performance but having their own sigs/house sounds.


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> So, a curious phone to me is the AX5/AX5iS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ox5/7? Could you please post a link to them?


----------



## mikaveli06

Lokin for over ears with my favorite iems being cks1000 and asg2

Momentums
Jvc 680
Onkyo 300
Yamaha hph 200
Denon 600

Others?

Main influenes are quality bass, details, soundstage


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> Ox5/7? Could you please post a link to them?


 
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2387&prev=/search%3Fq%3DATH-OX5%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D0rN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
  
 and the totally odd bird OX7amp because it has an amp built in...
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.a
 udio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2388&prev=/search%3Fq%3DATH-OX7amp%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DVZi%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
  
  
 Not too interested in these, btw. Very 'meh' looking, the 5 has weak specs and the 7 is pricey. I think most Head-fiers want to choose their own amp anyhow. They are on ear as well, I believe, which also is a minus vs. the AX for me anyway.


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Or older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


d marc0 said:


> +1


 
 Agreed, that post was HILARIOUS, I give you a +1000 cowcalculator
  


jant71 said:


> Yes the JVC, changed that to be clearer. Pretty obvious that the *latest 40mm driver*, over ear, fold up, portable cans from the two brands should be worth comparing esp. after the couple of S500 comparisons being close. I mean JVC S500 and AT S500 compared and being close in performance but having their own sigs/house sounds.


 
 I agree that these new ax5s, which are going to be in the US , look awesome.
  
 HOWEVER...if it is the latest 40mm driver, then I got conned...since The ath-re700 also have the latest 40mm driver, as the ms430. THIS MEANS THAT I COULD HAVE SAVED MONEY!!!!
  
 also, the pads look pretty comfy, I hoped AT learned its lesson in pad quality..


----------



## ericp10

Those of you willing to spend a little bit more money for a great sounding portable headphone, I suggest these ------>
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/thinksound-on1-natblk-Supra-Aural-Monitor-Headphone/dp/B00GHWZLC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390287752&sr=8-1&keywords=thinksound+on1
  
  
 Beats the M500 in sound quality clearly (and I love the M500, but have put it up for sale because of the On1's sound). The price has dropped.


----------



## nihontoman

So, the ax 5 is over ear type? That is very interesting. Might grab one when they are available. I don have any over-ears so... would be interesting to see higher end ax series though. Something like ax7 or ax9 even...


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> So, the ax 5 is over ear type? That is very interesting. Might grab one when they are available. I don have any over-ears so... would be interesting to see higher end ax series though. Something like ax7 or ax9 even...


 
 That's right.
  
 I"ll get it as well as the only over ear I have are the ws99s. I guess the zx700s also count, but they damage my earlobes...
  
 Oh, and the a900x, the monstro over ear headhones.


----------



## SWCOPE

I also ordered some from inshoes on ebay. How can we tell if the Gold pistons are real or fake?


----------



## IEMagnet01

Fake Piston sound like **** and have the L & R marking on the rubber housing stem, and the cardboard wrapping text can be blurred, and the IEM wrap doesn't have a sweet smell like chocolate .


----------



## IEMagnet01

Btw..for the not so funny comment that some found funny, but didn't make me chuckle even one second, the Piston are VERY worthy of their hype, recommendation, ect or whatever you want to call it, and only those who are obviously not regular contributors hyped these great IEMs as being on a level with $300+ TOTL earphones. Those of us with more refined ears and saner minds commented that the Piston are anything for a great value to the BEST value to the best sub $100 IEM, but the consensus being they can compete with some mid-fi IEM, but start falling short thereafter. I believe this is true. They are great, but fall short when compared to most $150 and above gear. So the snarky comment that we're all somehow under some enchantment to give false impressions of a great IEM is lame and not funny, and might give someone on the fence a sense the Piston are undeserving the hype. Thanks. I'm done. Things to do. Piston to listen with.


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> So, the ax 5 is over ear type? That is very interesting. Might grab one when they are available. I don have any over-ears so... would be interesting to see higher end ax series though. Something like ax7 or ax9 even...


 
 Who knows? I'm sure they are testing out the 1/3/5 and may make highers models. They also are bringing more of the higher models over as they have the ES500/700 in the states which might not be a good sign. Also, the Sonicfuel series seems to top out at less than US$99 which may not be a coincidence.


			
				vlenbo said:
			
		

> I agree that these new ax5s, which are going to be in the US , look awesome.
> 
> HOWEVER...if it is the latest 40mm driver, then I got conned...since The ath-re700 also have the latest 40mm driver, as the ms430. THIS MEANS THAT I COULD HAVE SAVED MONEY!!!!
> 
> also, the pads look pretty comfy, I hoped AT learned its lesson in pad quality..


 
 Those RE700's are still more classy and better looking. Nicer materials and two cables. More pricey but you get more. The AX is 24ohm and the RE is 32 ohm and they talk of an exclusive driver in the RE700 so it seems to be a different version of the 40mm driver and not just a transplant into an American can.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Yup crazy, but that's just the way it is from China with china post. I've had to wait that long for stuff. If it's something that you are really looking forward to, the wait can be _excruciating_.




This is the way that I, and probably a lot more Europeans as well, have it all the time. A lot of interesting brands are not available in the local market and expensive shipping from the US (if available at all) usually means ordering from Asia and waiting 15-30 days.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> This is the way that I, and probably a lot more Europeans as well, have it all the time. A lot of interesting brands are not available in the local market and expensive shipping from the US (if available at all) usually means ordering from Asia and waiting 15-30 days.




I'm in the US, Peter, and we don't have much in the way of available IEMs that aren't the typical big box, consumer flavored, overpriced and underwhelming name brands we all know about. So even we have to order from abroad, and then wait it out. I don't mind really. I waited a long while, but my DUNU and Piston eventually got here, and I'm enjoying both. B3 on the way. I'm sure I'll love them too? It's the nature of the beast sometimes?


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Who knows? I'm sure they are testing out the 1/3/5 and may make highers models. They also are bringing more of the higher models over as they have the ES500/700 in the states which might not be a good sign. Also, the Sonicfuel series seems to top out at less than US$99 which may not be a coincidence.
> Those RE700's are still more classy and better looking. Nicer materials and two cables. More pricey but you get more. The AX is 24ohm and the RE is 32 ohm and they talk of an exclusive driver in the RE700 so it seems to be a different version of the 40mm driver and not just a transplant into an American can.


 
 Thank you for controlling my quick paranoia, I guess I can't wait for those headphones ,lol.
  
 Being serious though, it is true that the re's are different as its materials, architecture, and headphone type is different than the AX. I hope the materials they used merit that price, but I trust AT. Thanks bud.
  


ericp10 said:


> Those of you willing to spend a little bit more money for a great sounding portable headphone, I suggest these ------>
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/thinksound-on1-natblk-Supra-Aural-Monitor-Headphone/dp/B00GHWZLC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390287752&sr=8-1&keywords=thinksound+on1
> ...


 
 Listen to this wise man.


----------



## peter123

.





iemagnet01 said:


> I'm in the US, Peter, and we don't have much in the way of available IEMs that aren't the typical big box, consumer flavored, overpriced and underwhelming name brands we all know about. So even we have to order from abroad, and then wait it out. I don't mind really. I waited a long while, but my DUNU and Piston eventually got here, and I'm enjoying both. B3 on the way. I'm sure I'll love them too? It's the nature of the beast sometimes?




Yes and no, there's a reason for me filling up my suitcase every time I'm in the US  Amazon and other online storees has pretty much available but in physical stores I agree with you.

I'm looking forward to your take on the B3's, I know I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## IEMagnet01

peter123 said:


> .
> Yes and no, there's a reason for me filling up my suitcase every time I'm in the US  Amazon and other online storees has pretty much available but in physical stores I agree with you.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your take on the B3's, I know I'm really enjoying mine.




I'm looking forward to mine for sure. The issue with amazon is they tend to be more expensive for things , and they don't take paypal. But I will jump on IEMs when they do a deep discount or a seller has it used for. 50% off .


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> *Btw..for the not so funny comment that some found funny, but didn't make me chuckle even one second, *the Piston are VERY worthy of their hype, recommendation, ect or whatever you want to call it, and only those who are obviously not regular contributors hyped these great IEMs as being on a level with $300+ TOTL earphones. Those of us with more refined ears and saner minds commented that the Piston are anything for a great value to the BEST value to the best sub $100 IEM, but the consensus being they can compete with some mid-fi IEM, but start falling short thereafter. I believe this is true. They are great, but fall short when compared to most $150 and above gear. *So the snarky comment that we're all somehow under some enchantment to give false impressions of a great IEM is lame and not funny, and might give someone on the fence a sense the Piston are undeserving the hype*. Thanks. I'm done. Things to do. Piston to listen with.


 
  
 Wish you quoted it, because I don't know what the heck you're talking about (or why you are so worked up over it - whatever _it_ is).


----------



## chillen

iemagnet01 said:


> Btw..for the not so funny comment that some found funny, but didn't make me chuckle even one second, the Piston are VERY worthy of their hype, recommendation, ect or whatever you want to call it, and only those who are obviously not regular contributors hyped these great IEMs as being on a level with $300+ TOTL earphones. Those of us with more refined ears and saner minds commented that the Piston are anything for a great value to the BEST value to the best sub $100 IEM, but the consensus being they can compete with some mid-fi IEM, but start falling short thereafter. I believe this is true. They are great, but fall short when compared to most $150 and above gear. So the snarky comment that we're all somehow under some enchantment to give false impressions of a great IEM is lame and not funny, and might give someone on the fence a sense the Piston are undeserving the hype. Thanks. I'm done. Things to do. Piston to listen with.


 
 lol im new here and still know that every good quality budget iem gets way overhyped in here. people constantly make unreasonable comments and get everyone to buy up a product due to the recommendation coming from a high rep member. im sure the pistons are great but highly doubt they can compete with phones over 100$ however the price sometimes messes with the perception in the brain to think that they are better phones than they actually are.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> bought pistons and jvc fx3x this morning. pistons came from the inshoes ebay member and i got the jvc fx3x from ebay as well (UK seller that has sold hundreds of pairs). inshoes seems reputable and is shipping much much faster than ibuyguo at 3 dollars more so easy choice for me


 
  
 Congrats! Done deal.


----------



## dantete

iemagnet01 said:


> One other trait I find invaluable about the Piston is that I have a lot of RARE thrash metal albums ripped at 192. The rarity of then being that I won't be running into 320 files any time soon, but the Piston are so forgiving of lower bit rate files, that those 192 files sound freakin ' awesome with the Piston. Clear and sharp. Another plus.


 
 You can find the most obscure stuff in LOSSLESS on a certain russian tracker. Just sayin'. Listening to Deception Ignored by Deathrow in lossless, best thrash album ever.


----------



## quartertone

Very underrated album! Crazy technical.


----------



## IEMagnet01

chillen said:


> bought pistons and jvc fx3x this morning. pistons came from the inshoes ebay member and i got the jvc fx3x from ebay as well (UK seller that has sold hundreds of pairs). inshoes seems reputable and is shipping much much faster than ibuyguo at 3 dollars more so easy choice for me. Hope that the fx3xs carry the bass that people say they do, need that kind of bump at the gym at a good price




Inshoes was apparently selling fakes of the originals or something to that fact, according to bhazard I believe, but let's hope yours are real. Just make sure when you open it, smell the box and cord wrap to see if it has a sweet chocolate like smell, and that L & R does not appear on the rubber stems. If so, then you should have authentic Piston 2.0?


----------



## IEMagnet01

dantete said:


> You can find the most obscure stuff in LOSSLESS on a certain russian tracker. Just sayin'. Listening to Deception Ignored by Deathrow in lossless, best thrash album ever.




I'm taking your word for it, and searching this album out. I'm always game for a great old school thrash album.


----------



## quartertone

It's not old school thrash like 80s Kreator or Destruction - it's more technical, like Coroner plus Watchtower or something.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Wish you quoted it, because I don't know what the heck you're talking about (or why you are so worked up over it - whatever _it_ is).


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






cowculator said:


> That smell is an ancient Chinese drug used to make people give better reviews than the target object actually is or deserves. They have been used in such instances when families want to marry their porcine like daughter away even though she looks worse than the neighbor's sow.
> 
> It seems like there are a few who have become intoxicated by that same poison. Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated.
> 
> Note: I wore an N95 mask when unboxing those and had surgeon's gloves on as well.


----------



## dantete

quartertone said:


> It's not old school thrash like 80s Kreator or Destruction - it's more technical, like Coroner plus Watchtower or something.


 
 Yeah, released in 89 or 88 I think. Love technical thrash like Watchtower, Coroner, Mekong Delta buy DI is just on another level.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


>





> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks vlenbo. I thought that's funny.
  
 IEM: I still don't know what you're getting worked up over.
  
 Anyway, I blame it all on mochill for his super-nova-ridicula-hype (pistons better than gr07's... now THAT is funny).


----------



## IEMagnet01

dantete said:


> Yeah, released in 89 or 88 I think. Love technical thrash like Watchtower, Coroner, Mekong Delta buy DI is just on another level.




I love technical thrashers. Two other great technical thrashers are Toxik - World Circus and Acid Storm - Biotronic Genesis. Oh Lordie! Good stuff!


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> Thanks vlenbo. I thought that's funny.
> 
> IEM: I still don't know what you're getting worked up over.
> 
> Anyway, I blame it all on mochill for his super-nova-ridicula-hype (pistons better than gr07's... now THAT is funny).




They aren't better than the MMDT, Coppers, GR07, EPH-100, or RE-262. They are better than the RE-400 and anything BELOW that price point.


----------



## chillen

question: the pair of fx3x i bought off ebay states that i get a 1 year warranty. how is that possible considering i bought it off of a non authorized dealer with no proof when the product was bought from jvc? dont think it will hold up but just wondering if there was a way for JVC to know when the product was purchased other than the original receipt. thanks
  
 edit link to ebay post: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-R-Xtreme-Xplosives-CRIMSON-RED-In-Ear-Canal-Deep-BASS-Headphones-/251392786842?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a882d819a%20anyone?
  
 states at top of the companies store page 1 year warranty


----------



## kova4a

iemagnet01 said:


> I think you're safe with the Piston. There hasn't been a great new discovery presented in awhile otherwise. Most other discoveries lately seem to be hybrids and BA's.


 
 Honestly, I'm so happy with the Noble 4 that I was thinking to take some time off and not buy anything else despite how low the price is (well, maybe aside from the new vsonics and the fiio x5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
 But with all that hype I just felt obliged to get the Pistons just to bash on them and the ridiculous hype surrounding them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, just kidding but as I said before my brother was complaining that he wants good iems with volume control, so I figured I can just get the Pistons for him - after I audition them of course. Now, if they are indeed as awesome as the hype I might get a new pair for me or some more for the family and friends.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kova4a said:


> Honestly, I'm so happy with the Noble 4 that I was thinking to take some time off and not buy anything else despite how low the price is (well, maybe aside from the new vsonics and the fiio x5   ).
> But with all that hype I just felt obliged to get the Pistons just to bash on them and the ridiculous hype surrounding them. :veryevil:  Nah, just kidding but as I said before my brother was complaining that he wants good iems with volume control, so I figured I can just get the Pistons for him - after I audition them of course. Now, if they are indeed as awesome as the hype I might get a new pair for me or some more for the family and friends.




I follow. I love my DUNU, but sometimes I like that change of pace that a dynamic driver sound can deliver, and the Piston are that perfect change of pace. I could use my Trumpets, but the fit is crappy on me, plus my fiancé prefers she use them so I don't "break them". lol the Piston are great for me as a nice change up. That could change with the H1 and B3 on the way.


----------



## Zelda

kova4a said:


> Ok, I cracked and ordered the Pistons from ibuygou. With my luck I'll probably wait 2 months and by the time they arrive *there will be 10 new iems hyped as the best ever in the sub-$100 price range*.


 
 "welcome to head-fi and to the 'hype' thread. Please (don't) forget your wallet at home"


----------



## IEMagnet01

The E7 works absolutely perfectly with the Sansa Fuze and my Piston. The sound is preferred to using my E11. Go figure? Works even better with the DUNU. The treble is more present and less colored overall with the E7 than the E11.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> *Ok, I cracked and ordered the Pistons from ibuygou*. With my luck I'll probably wait 2 months and by the time they arrive there will be 10 new iems hyped as the best ever in the sub-$100 price range.


 

 ^
.... it's getting awfully lonely here at this corner of resistance. T_T You were the last i expect to fall, oh well i still gots d_marc0 and Masa' WAYNE for support.... but the cracks are getting bigger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



With my luck i would probably get a used set on the sales forums before your set arrives. hoho


----------



## kova4a

razorblader said:


> Will you remember tomorrow that you ordered them? If not you'll be pleasantly surprised in a few months time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I've almost completely stopped drinking since my visit to the ER 3 weeks ago. I'm still not in the greatest shape and still haven't visited my GP for any tests, so I'm keeping my bad drinking at a bare minimum until I get the time to pay him a visit and find out what's the damage and if I can continue with my destructive habits. 
  


zelda said:


> "welcome to head-fi and to the 'hype' thread. Please (don't) forget your wallet at home"


 
 Nah, no need for that - I'm currently not feeling the urge to get new stuff at all, so I'm safe from all the hype. Also, unfortunately I always remember my paypal password, so it doesn't matter where my wallet is or how wasted I am.


----------



## osiris1

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> .... it's getting awfully lonely here at this corner of resistance. T_T You were the last i expect to fall, oh well i still gots d_marc0 and Masa' WAYNE for support.... but the cracks are getting bigger.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you should just get it for the sake of novelty... beryllium drivers


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> it's getting awfully lonely here at this corner of resistance. T_T You were the last i expect to fall, oh well i still gots d_marc0 and Masa' WAYNE for support.... but the cracks are getting bigger.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 not to worry, add me to your list of rebels.
  
 until it reaches $16 again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I can pretty much smell you later!


----------



## IEMagnet01

Rebelling against a super high quality IEM, confirmed that way by not just noobs, but well respected headfi'ers, and at dirt cheap prices seems so ....well, I'm not going to say it, but you can think for me and add the proper word _________. If I was walker, I might say full_retard, but I'm not because from me that would seem rude.


----------



## vlenbo

iemagnet01 said:


> Rebelling against a super high quality IEM, confirmed that way by not just noobs, but well respected headfi'ers, and at dirt cheap prices seems so ....well, I'm not going to say it, but you can think for me and add the proper word _________. If I was walker, I might say full_retard, but I'm not because from me that would seem rude.


 
 Not because I don't trust you or everyone here, but it's because I want to save those $30!!!!!
  
 Not that they'll be wasted, but I need to sell the iems I have now, I've been putting it off, and am trying to prepare them for sale. 
  
 I'll sell the ckm500s here for $50 and then I'll buy the pistons!
  
 .....when they reach $16 again.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> Not because I don't trust you or everyone here, but it's because I want to save those $30!!!!!
> 
> Not that they'll be wasted, but I need to sell the iems I have now, I've been putting it off, and am trying to prepare them for sale.
> 
> ...


 
 you or anyone else here have any experience with the Superlux 381? There's one headfi'er who swears by them, but that's just one voice. Anyone know if these are a good buy?


----------



## sfwalcer

osiris1 said:


> you should just get it for the sake of novelty... beryllium drivers


 
 ^ meh i am not sure if i buy into that type of BS marketing anymore, just like Carbon Nanotubes. If it is true great, but it's all about the masterful tuning. Those unique materials MIGHT enhance the sound, but if the tuning is crap to begin with no amount diamond/beryllium/unicorn/ fairy dust can help them. : P
  


vlenbo said:


> not to worry, add me to your list of rebels.
> 
> until it reaches $16 again,
> 
> ...


 
 NICE!!! great to see there is another one joining THE RESISTANCE!!! LONG LIVE THE RESISTANCE!!!


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I've almost completely stopped drinking since my visit to the ER 3 weeks ago. I'm still not in the greatest shape and still haven't visited my GP for any tests, so I'm keeping my bad drinking at a bare minimum until I get the time to pay him a visit and find out what's the damage and if I can continue with my destructive habits.


 
  
 Serious man? I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope you're ok, and I hope that you do get to your GP quickly and deal with whatever is going on. Good luck!


----------



## SWCOPE

chillen said:


> bought pistons and jvc fx3x this morning. pistons came from the inshoes ebay member and i got the jvc fx3x from ebay as well (UK seller that has sold hundreds of pairs). inshoes seems reputable and is shipping much much faster than ibuyguo at 3 dollars more so easy choice for me.




Good to hear that inshoes sells authentic piston 2's. I offered him $21 each and he accepted right away (I ordered 3). You might be able to offer him less!


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I've almost completely stopped drinking since my visit to the ER 3 weeks ago. I'm still not in the greatest shape and still haven't visited my GP for any tests, so I'm keeping my bad drinking at a bare minimum until I get the time to pay him a visit and find out what's the damage and if I can continue with my destructive habits.
> 
> Nah, no need for that - I'm currently not feeling the urge to get new stuff at all, so I'm safe from all the hype. Also, unfortunately I always remember my paypal password, so it doesn't matter where my wallet is or how wasted I am.


 
 I'm pretty happy you're still hanging in there. I know for sure, however, that the drinking sensation will actually wear itself out, otherwise, you'll be in deep trouble.
 As wayne said, good luck, and may you be safe from the drinks.
  
 Sorry I overlooked this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was keeping up with everything, but sometimes I skim a few.


waynes world said:


> Serious man? I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope you're ok, and I hope that you do get to your GP quickly and deal with whatever is going on. Good luck!


 
 ^+1
 The great thing is that he is controlling it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

swcope said:


> Good to hear that inshoes sells authentic piston 2's. I offered him $21 each and he accepted right away (I ordered 3). You might be able to offer him less!


 
 you better hope they sell authentics, because word has it he's also sold fakes of the original piston, so if he sold fake originals, might be selling fake 2.0? But I guess you never know until you get the thing in and smell the chocolate?!


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> They aren't better than the MMDT, Coppers, GR07, EPH-100, or RE-262. They are better than the RE-400 and anything BELOW that price point.


 


iemagnet01 said:


> Rebelling against a super high quality IEM, confirmed that way by not just noobs, but well respected headfi'ers, and at dirt cheap prices seems so ....well, I'm not going to say it, but you can think for me and add the proper word _________. If I was walker, I might say full_retard, but I'm not because from me that would seem rude.


  
  

 I still really don't know who you are talking about? Was it cowculator? I can't see how, because this is hardly "rebelling": "Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated." Is that what got you worked up?


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> Serious man? I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope you're ok, and I hope that you do get to your GP quickly and deal with whatever is going on. Good luck!


 


vlenbo said:


> I'm pretty happy you're still hanging in there. I know for sure, however, that the drinking sensation will actually wear itself out, otherwise, you'll be in deep trouble.
> As wayne said, good luck, and may you be safe from the drinks.
> 
> Sorry I overlooked this post.
> ...


 
 Thanks. I actually have no issues controlling my drinking habit as I'm not an alcoholic and I'm not addicted - I just like to drink but the last 8 years or so I kinda let myself go and aside from putting on 40 pounds I've also been smoking a lot and when you add alcohol on regular basis to that mix and the health suffers.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> Ok, I cracked and ordered the Pistons from ibuygou. With my luck I'll probably wait 2 months and by the time they arrive there will be 10 new iems hyped as the best ever in the sub-$100 price range.


 
 One of us.. one of us...


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I've almost completely stopped drinking since my visit to the ER 3 weeks ago. I'm still not in the greatest shape and still haven't visited my GP for any tests, so I'm keeping my bad drinking at a bare minimum until I get the time to pay him a visit and find out what's the damage and if I can continue with my destructive habits.
> 
> Nah, no need for that - I'm currently not feeling the urge to get new stuff at all, so I'm safe from all the hype. Also, unfortunately I always remember my paypal password, so it doesn't matter where my wallet is or how wasted I am.


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> Serious man? I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope you're ok, and I hope that you do get to your GP quickly and deal with whatever is going on. Good luck!


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> I'm pretty happy you're still hanging in there. I know for sure, however, that the drinking sensation will actually wear itself out, otherwise, you'll be in deep trouble.
> As wayne said, good luck, and may you be safe from the drinks.
> 
> Sorry I overlooked this post.
> ...


 
  
 ^ Say it ain't so Drunken Masa' say it ain't so..... 
  
 Get well soon and ease off the booze meng, cuz you ain't no spring chicken no mores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though Chinese drunken chicken sure is mighty tasty!!!
  
... YUMS!!!


----------



## mochill

Best kept secret is on my ears.....all minesz iz saysz


----------



## IEMagnet01

waynes world said:


> I still really don't know who you are talking about? Was it cowculator? I can't see how, because this is hardly "rebelling": "Piston's are good iems and the pricing is fair value up to twice their selling price, not x10 or 20 that some indicated." Is that what got you worked up?


 
 no. the rebelling is unrelated to the cowculator comment. The rebelling has to do with those not wanting to purchase the Piston simply as a result of going against the hype, when the Piston is not just hype, but quality at a very affordable price. They are not so good as to be a challenger to $200 + IEMs. No way.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill said:


> Best kept secret is on my ears.....all minesz iz saysz


 
 The Golden Crystal...we know.


----------



## cowculator

It seems my comments hit a few sore nerves, all I indicated is that if the pistons were selling for usd 40, i would still pay for them but 10x at $200, no way in hell. It was never meant to be any attack on anyone's integrity or value system. How that came to be construed that way nobody knows. 

Perhaps its a cultural thing but I and many other Chinese who grew up in dirt poor and moved on to middle class families, we were never lavish in our praise nor bask in them. If we got 90/100 in school, we were always told that it was never good enough for the next boy pipped us to it. If we got a perfect score, we were just told to work harder and maintain it, nothing more. Even when our parents went marketing and the products were good, we always pointed out the faults so that we can get a cheaper price. That same value system still works there. 

To say that a product is worth twice that amount is essentially already high praise. Maybe not to head fi standards but it is practical enough for me to call it what it is. Put it this way, rather than saying that certain Chinese iems are cheap, I'd rather venture out on a limb and say that what is sold in the west is expensive. It's just a matter of perspective. Whatever the case, there has been no name callings or personal attacks involved and we are all here to share. Carry on doing what you always do. 

 I do have a message for Kova though. Every Alcoholic I know says they are not addicted and they just enjoy a nice drink. Carry on.


----------



## bhazard

I let a friend of mine listen to the Piston on the plane, calling them amazing cheap Chinese imports... and he said his Beats in-ears were "more clear". I tried as hard as I could to keep from laughing.
  
 Everyone hears things different. Case in point. Marketing blinders are a powerful force.


----------



## cowculator

Everyone hears what they want to hear. It is almost like an attack on their belief system because they paid good money for the beats and WANT to think that they are 1) Not stupid and 2) their purchase was justified


----------



## IEMagnet01

why didn't FiiO install an amp or tune the bass in the X3 like they did with the E7? The bass is so full, rounded, and thumpy with the E7, all the things it wasn't with the X3. Now I hope the HiFiMan HM-601 is an upgrade basswise?


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> why didn't FiiO install an amp or tune the bass in the X3 like they did with the E7? The bass is so full, rounded, and thumpy with the E7, all the things it wasn't with the X3. Now I hope the HiFiMan HM-601 is an upgrade basswise?




Maybe I'm mixing people up but weren't you just saying like 3 days ago that the the X3 was the hottest thing since Kate Upton? How did it fall from grace so quickly. And please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Maybe I'm mixing people up but weren't you just saying like 3 days ago that the the X3 was the hottest thing since Kate Upton? How did it fall from grace so quickly. And please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vwinter said:


> Maybe I'm mixing people up but weren't you just saying like 3 days ago that the the X3 was the hottest thing since Kate Upton? How did it fall from grace so quickly. And please correct me if I'm wrong.


 
_"Caught up in circles, confusion is nothing new."_
 Hate to say this, but I guess that's what I am after reading through IEMagnet's comments on...pretty much everything recently (Pistons, M200, now the X3). Haven't been keeping up much since I've been packin' up, but I guess that's exactly what I'm feeling. I guess you guys might relate to this too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No offence, IEMagnet. Just...confuzed here.


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


>


 
 No. Wasn't me. I was kinda cranky with the X3 since I got it. That would be mochill. I had issues with the way the X3 was tuned. It wasn't warm, and I prefer a warm sound, v.s. mid centric/balanced attack. If i have balanced IEMs, i prefer to lift the bass on my own, and when I do, i like it to have decent response. The bass boost on +10 on the X3 wasn't even full enough for me. IMHO. That's how i heard and felt it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> _"Caught up in circles, confusion is nothing new."_
> Hate to say this, but I guess that's what I am after reading through IEMagnet's comments on...pretty much everything recently (Pistons, M200, now the X3). Haven't been keeping up much since I've been packin' up, but I guess that's exactly what I'm feeling. I guess you guys might relate to this too.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 keep up. it's easy. I enjoy the Pistons. Have never changed on that. On the M200, always said they had marvelous sound quality and schiity build quality, and the X3 love was from mochill. Though I tried to like the X3, and gave it chances with multiple IEMs and amps (to mixed results), I just couldn't get past the issues I described earlier. That and the Brainwavz Delta suck IMHO. That should pretty much cover everything and catch you up.


----------



## IEMagnet01

and no offense to mochill, because I'm sure he's one cool dude, but why the **** are people confusing me and my posts with him? This has happened a few times now over the last few days? Maybe because he's using the X3, DNK, and Piston in the past week or so like I have, but I don't have the golden crystal, H3, B3, or whatever else he's been auditioning.


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> No. Wasn't me. I was kinda cranky with the X3 since I got it. That would be mochill. I had issues with the way the X3 was tuned. It wasn't warm, and I prefer a warm sound, v.s. mid centric/balanced attack. If i have balanced IEMs, i prefer to lift the bass on my own, and when I do, i like it to have decent response. The bass boost on +10 on the X3 wasn't even full enough for me. IMHO. That's how i heard and felt it.




I shall who not be quoted was apparently mistaken. This thread moves too fast lol and without going all out grumpy sparrow, I'll have to take you at your word. Sorrles about the mixup.




iemagnet01 said:


> and no offense to mochill, because I'm sure he's one cool dude, but why the **** are people confusing me and my posts with him? This has happened a few times now over the last few days? Maybe because he's using the X3, DNK, and Piston in the past week or so like I have, but I don't have the golden crystal, H3, B3, or whatever else he's been auditioning.




Because you're both pretty young lasses who know how to show a guy a good time?


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually, I remember IEM complaining about not liking the X3 with some iem or other, I believe he was using a Sony instead, could be wrong. I find it interesting, because I didn't find the amp part of the X3 to be the greatest, either...do love using it, but almost always use it with line out to ALO National, now THAT is a sweet sounding combo 


I was going to quit the Heaven Playlist, but, now children, I'm posting another, remember, need to play well together!!!


----------



## IEMagnet01

vwinter said:


> Because mochill is a pretty young lass who know how to show a guy a good time and you're an old guy who likes to have a good time?


 
 i changed that for you.


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, I remember IEM complaining about not liking the X3 with some iem or other, I believe he was using a Sony instead, could be wrong. I find it interesting, because I didn't find the amp part of the X3 to be the greatest, either...do love using it, but almost always use it with line out to ALO National, now THAT is a sweet sounding combo


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 yes sir. thank you. I like people who pay attention and don't assume. well done. I'm sure I'll try out my HM-601 with the FiiO E7 to see if it gives me the same pleasure the X3 and ALO does for you. I can only hope?


----------



## EuphonicArin

OMG Guys the thread is so L33T now, lol anyways, I figured I'll wait and see how I do in exams (BTW I has exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then I'll figure out a replacement for the HD439's, right now I'm thinking I just find a pair of open headphones (such as the q701 or x1) or a pair of style oriented over ears (such as the ATH-AX5's)


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> keep up. it's easy. I enjoy the Pistons. Have never changed on that. On the M200, always said they had marvelous sound quality and schiity build quality, and the X3 love was from mochill. Though I tried to like the X3, and gave it chances with multiple IEMs and amps (to mixed results), I just couldn't get past the issues I described earlier. That and the Brainwavz Delta suck IMHO. That should pretty much cover everything and catch you up.


 
 Arrighty then, guess I'm back on track...more or less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks!


----------



## IEMagnet01

euphonicarin said:


> OMG Guys the thread is so L33T now, lol anyways, I figured I'll wait and see how I do in exams (BTW I has exams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Koss PortaPros.


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Arrighty then, guess I'm back on track...more or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EuphonicArin

iemagnet01 said:


> Koss PortaPros.


 
 ahead of you there, I already got a pair of ksc75's


----------



## IEMagnet01

euphonicarin said:


> ahead of you there, I already got a pair of ksc75's


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, think I'm running out, be sparing you all these soon...


----------



## doctorjazz

Definitely running low...but I really like this one, HEAVENLY


----------



## doctorjazz

(WHAT CAN I DO, STILL WAITING FOR THE SHURE 1540 TO REACH THE KAZILLION HOUR BREAK IN, GOTTA DO SOMETHING TO KEEP BUSY...)


----------



## vwinter

iemagnet01 said:


> i changed that for you.




Another player has a move left 




iemagnet01 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I put up the possibility of being wrong. That's points.


----------



## doctorjazz

IEMs: UERM (soon) | ASG-2 | Heaven V Aging | TDK BA-200 | XBA-4 | XBA-1 | HJE900 | Brainwavz Beta & M1 | CKM50

vwinter-noticed the iem listings, I've got the (non AGING!!!) Heavens on the way, seriously thinking about the ASG-2, can you comment on the 2?


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Another player has a move left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 give him a few seconds to cool off, then he'll reward you.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> IEMs: UERM (soon) | ASG-2 | Heaven V Aging | TDK BA-200 | XBA-4 | XBA-1 | HJE900 | Brainwavz Beta & M1 | CKM50
> 
> vwinter-noticed the iem listings, I've got the (non AGING!!!) Heavens on the way, seriously thinking about the ASG-2, can you comment on the 2?


 
  
 You are seriously out of control doc! Lol!


----------



## waynes world

euphonicarin said:


> OMG Guys the thread is so L33T now, lol anyways, I figured I'll wait and see how I do in exams (BTW I has exams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


euphonicarin said:


> ahead of you there, I already got a *pair of ksc75's*


 
  
 ksc75's? kudos. Portapros? kudos.
  
 More about the X1's:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/623013/new-philips-fidelio-x1/3495#post_10190375


mirkom said:


> I have had quite a few headphones and currently have HD800. I  have had HD800 for a couple of years and don't think I'll change for now.
> However once in a while I purchase a pair of headphones that I think are interesting, ex. he 500, beyers T90 etc.
> I have received X1 a week ago and think these are exceptionaly good headphones. The bass is just a little too much for my liking but still ok. Very detailed, resolving, good highs, powerfull bass and all around very, very good headphons. I am keeping X1.
> What I'm trying to say is for 250-500$, I don't think there is anything better.
> ...


 
  
 And this thread is really good:
Philips Fidelio X1 | Review & Comparison


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> You are seriously out of control doc! Lol!




Absolutely, it's a sad state of affairs


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Absolutely, it's a sad state of affairs


 
  
 Well, while you're at it.... you might as well get the Heaven V, AND the H3, AND the ASG2's, and let us all know how they all do. Thanks!


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> IEMs: UERM (soon) | ASG-2 | Heaven V Aging | TDK BA-200 | XBA-4 | XBA-1 | HJE900 | Brainwavz Beta & M1 | CKM50
> 
> vwinter-noticed the iem listings, I've got the (non AGING!!!) Heavens on the way, seriously thinking about the ASG-2, can you comment on the 2?




Word on the street is that it's a cosmetic difference only. And you get a sick case at a low price.

Did you by any chance catch the comparison I did that eke reposed here? It's linked on the first page of his ASG-2 review thread. And I also posted a bit about them both at the end of that thread early today. Sorry about being a lazy ass. I'd be glad to answer any specific questions though 




vlenbo said:


> give him a few seconds to cool off, then he'll reward you.




It's what I live for.




waynes world said:


> You are seriously out of control doc! Lol!




No no, out of control would have been if he asked about the UERM.


----------



## waynes world

vwinter said:


> No no, out of control would have been if he asked about the UERM.


 
  
 At the rate doc is going, it won't be long!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> At the rate doc is going, it *won't be long*!


 
 
  
 She = UERM
 Everyone has fun = his iem collection
 It won't be long till he asks and buys her. :')
  
 Every night, doctor jazz can't stop crying over his taste of a TOTL iem he wants to own.
 the UERM keeps leaving him alone though


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> it's getting awfully lonely here at this corner of resistance. T_T You were the last i expect to fall, oh well i still gots d_marc0 and Masa' WAYNE for support.... but the cracks are getting bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still haven't crumbled. I was close, but I've decided that I don't need them. There is no reason for me to have a pair of IEM that are worse than my current pair of IEM.


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> I still haven't crumbled. I was close, but I've decided that I don't need them. *There is no reason for me to have a pair of IEM that are worse than my current pair of IEM.*


 
  
 What is wrong with you? That is showing absolutely NO head-fi dna. Absolutely no respect for consumerism. Absolutely lacking in buying addiction.
  
 Sheesh. Pathetic!


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> I still haven't crumbled. I was close, but I've decided that I don't need them. There is no reason for me to have a pair of IEM that are worse than my current pair of IEM.


 
 If we stopped buying IEMs we didn't need, this thread would be half as long, and there would be half as many finds.


----------



## doctorjazz

Man my stupid Verizon Router died, no Internet aside from phones. I'd advise not auditioning higher end equipment... Once I got a taste of the midrange sound of the Shures, felt like I needed an iem that could do the same thing. Stick with $20 "giant killers", or you may wind up like me...


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> If we stopped buying IEMs we didn't need, this thread would be half as long, and there would be half as many finds.




The thing is, if the pistons were a completely different sound signature, I would probably be all over them, but they sound like a worse version of the IM70. I'm also not saying we should stop buying headphones that are new. I love buying things that no one, or a limited amount of people, have reviewed, but we've got plenty of reviews on the Pistons. We know what it sounds like. I don't need to buy them as my impression won't matter nearly as much in a sea of similar opinions.



waynes world said:


> What is wrong with you? That is showing absolutely NO head-fi dna. Absolutely no respect for consumerism. Absolutely lacking in buying addiction.
> 
> Sheesh. Pathetic!




Check da signature brah. I don't collect headphones, I just enjoy good quality audio. So each of my purchases is either something that has limited opinions (OM IEP), something with a different sound signature, or something that is an upgrade. I'm more likely to blow $700 on a excellent pair of headphones than $20 on a good one. I still may crumble though.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Did someone do a piston vs CKN70 comparison on this thread if I remember correctly? Anyone point me in that direction?


----------



## Vain III

gee simpson said:


> Did someone do a piston vs CKN70 comparison on this thread if I remember correctly? Anyone point me in that direction?




I think Eric did one a couple hundred pages back..


----------



## Gee Simpson

vain iii said:


> I think Eric did one a couple hundred pages back..




Yeah it was by Eric. The CKN70 ended up coming out on top right? That's all I want to know.


----------



## vlenbo

gee simpson said:


> Yeah it was by Eric. The CKN70 ended up coming out on top right? That's all I want to know.


 
 Yes


----------



## IEMagnet01

ask eric, because i'm not sure if it came out on top or not. he compared the Piston to quite a few different AT products, with varying degrees of better or not.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Yes


 

 Kinda' disappointing that these piston don't even best the ATH CKN70s tbh. If true that is.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Though it seems like they don't best the new $100 ATH IM70s fo' sho. :  (


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Kinda' disappointing that these piston don't even best the ATH CKN70s tbh. If true that is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So then, they don't get high honours in the HYPE thread then?


----------



## mochill

Fiio x3 = organic ...not warm but natural sounding...and no thanks in a married man ...the fiio x3 sound beery beautiful after about fitty hours of use and is becoming so nice....im so done head fi...the on ear is killer


----------



## mochill

I have my Sony Walkman z series player for warm sounding mp5 player...hate the sound , but the neutron music player helps it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> You are seriously out of control doc! Lol!


 
 GO DOC GO.  serious phone research in front of you.  thanks for all the time, effort, expense and analysis you are about to do.  and enjoy the music through
 all of those great research tools.  you are on the edge of the sound shamanic quest for vibrational portals to ecstasy!


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> So then, they don't get high honours in the HYPE thread then?


 
 It depends the final verdict is still not out............................................................ cuz i haven't reviewed them yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mochill said:


> Fiio x3 = organic ...not warm but natural sounding...and no thanks in a married man ...the fiio x3 sound beery beautiful after about fitty hours of use and is becoming so nice....*im so done head fi*...the on ear is killer


 
*^ OK BYE!!!*


----------



## mochill

cya


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> cya


 

 BYE!!! FOR GOOD THIS TYME PLEASE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: no need for you to reply.


----------



## mochill

Gonna be spying on u


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Gonna be spying on u


 

 ehhh.... 
  
 Sure thing, just hope you can keep up....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IEMagnet01

I love my Sony Z series because it has that beautifully warm touch. Warm and well presented bass, with tamed highs and lush mids. The way I like my music presented. The sansa is more transparent and less lush and warm, but i still like it. If my HiFiMan can provide a nice slot in between, then I'll be a very happy man with no need for a DAP upgrade.


----------



## H20Fidelity

If it's HM-601, I found it rather average unfortunately. It leans warm bassy with rolled off treble, detailing levels aren't much better than an iPod 5.5 classic or iPod video. With 6-8 hour run times mine was never off the charger, like a slave I gave up on it rather quickly. It performs better from line out. Personally I found the Colorfly C3 quite a bit better.


----------



## kahaluu

Are you getting the 601 LE?  I believe the LE model uses the same amp chip as the 602.


----------



## H20Fidelity

There's some links here I remember seeing regarding HM-601, showing it's flaws.

 This one here from ABI: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62111

 And if the HO output impedance is anything like HM-602, (which is most likely) that's 11.4ohms which is terrible for low impedance IEM's, especially those like the 10ohm Dunu DN-1000.

 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/524012/review-hifiman-hm-601/915#post_7559579

 Anyway, carry on with your discovery thread, sorry for intruding.


----------



## IEMagnet01

h20fidelity said:


> If it's HM-601, I found it rather average unfortunately. It leans warm bassy with rolled off treble, detailing levels aren't much better than an iPod 5.5 classic or iPod video. With 6-8 hour run times mine was never off the charger, like a slave I gave up on it rather quickly. It performs better from line out. Personally I found the Colorfly C3 quite a bit better.


 
 the colorfly is too basic. No album covers or anything else that I like. It might not be important to sound, but I could go with quite a few good sounding DAP's that have pretty much no tag recognition. I'm someone who likes tags, which is why I enjoy my Sony and my Sansa. Warm is how I like it too. The X3 was so far from warm, with such weak bass response, that I just couldn't dig it. But thanks for the heads up. If the ^01 turns out to be cruddy, I'll sell it and move on to something else. The battery life worries me some, but then again the battery life in the sansa isn't that great either.


----------



## IEMagnet01

kahaluu said:


> Are you getting the 601 LE?  I believe the LE model uses the same amp chip as the 602.


 
 it's the 601 slim. Not sure if that's anything like the LE?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

iemagnet01 said:


> the colorfly is too basic. No album covers or anything else that I like. It might not be important to sound, but I could go with quite a few good sounding DAP's that have pretty much no tag recognition. I'm someone who likes tags, which is why I enjoy my Sony and my Sansa. Warm is how I like it too. *The X3 was so far from warm, with such weak bass response, that I just couldn't dig it*. But thanks for the heads up. If the ^01 turns out to be cruddy, I'll sell it and move on to something else. The battery life worries me some, but then again the battery life in the sansa isn't that great either.


 
 Oh, so *that's* why you didn't like the Pistons when you listened to them through your X3. You a basshead, meng?


----------



## IEMagnet01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh, so *that's* why you didn't like the Pistons when you listened to them through your X3. You a basshead, meng?


 
 not exactly that. The X3 doesn't present bass in a well rounded way. It lacks weight and sub bass extension. It presents bass in a very lazy, almost dry way. You listen to the Piston with the Sansa Fuze or Sony, and you can feel the sub bass and mid bass, and get that feeling of weight and speed. The X3 presents it more linear. More like bass from a HiFiMan RE product...if you follow?


----------



## peter123

sfwalcer said:


> Kinda' disappointing that these piston don't even best the ATH CKN70s tbh. If true that is....


 
 I prefer thew Piston's over the CKN70's


----------



## IEMagnet01

*Meelectronics M-Duo* v.s. *Havi B3*


----------



## osiris1

iemagnet01 said:


> not exactly that. The X3 doesn't present bass in a well rounded way. It lacks weight and sub bass extension. It presents bass in a very lazy, almost dry way. You listen to the Piston with the Sansa Fuze or Sony, and you can feel the sub bass and mid bass, and get that feeling of weight and speed. The X3 presents it more linear. More like bass from a HiFiMan RE product...if you follow?




+1 on the Fuze and Pistons on bass, even though I am not a bass head.


----------



## quartertone

sfwalcer said:


> Kinda' disappointing that these piston don't even best the ATH CKN70s tbh. If true that is....


 
 I think it was more about the signature, i.e. sharp vs. smooth.


----------



## ericp10

Amazon selling the Fidelio X1 for $150! You fellas better jump on that one. Best headphone I've ever heard. It and the Thinksound On1 are my two favorites.


----------



## mochill

Ericp ....can you help me find the best universal iem ion terms of build sound and something that I can sleep with ....choices are hifiman re600,em5813, and h3.thank you for your help and can you describe the difference between the sound of all


----------



## kova4a

mochill said:


> Ericp ....can you help me find the best universal iem ion terms of build sound and something that I can sleep with ....choices are hifiman re600,em5813, and h3.thank you for your help and can you describe the difference between the sound of all


 
  
 LOL You think you think you can sleep with those H3 bolts sticking an inch out of your ears.


----------



## quartertone

Wow mochill, you seem to be buying several phones per week at the moment. That's some serious addicton.


----------



## mochill

Can't get enough of the drugs...a.k.a.(music,headphones)


----------



## nihontoman

hmmm, Fidelio X1 for 150. build quality alone should be worth it...


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Yes the JVC, changed that to be clearer. Pretty obvious that the latest 40mm driver, over ear, fold up, portable cans from the two brands should be worth comparing esp. after the couple of S500 comparisons being close. I mean JVC S500 and AT S500 compared and being close in performance but having their own sigs/house sounds.


 

 The only reason why people compare JVC S500 and AT S500 is that they are both called S500.
 Wouldn't be happening if AT called theirs S742.
  
 Also S680 is on ear for most people - a very comfortable one, but still an on ear.


----------



## Grayson73

Fidelio X1 for $150 on Amazon (deal of the day).  Which is better, X1 or Yamaha HPH200?  Is there anything better for $150?


----------



## Vain III

grayson73 said:


> Fidelio X1 for $150 on Amazon (deal of the day).  Which is better, X1 or Yamaha HPH200?  Is there anything better for $150?




X1, even with Dsn having his high-end shure's he still compliments the X1 every now and then.


----------



## doctorjazz

X1 @ $150? Somebody just shoot me now!


----------



## Grayson73

Eric, where do the BA200 fall in your sig rankings?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

£190 doesn't seem like an extremely good deal to me if I'm honest:
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Fidelio-X1-00-Headphones/dp/B008ZW2T7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390404628&sr=8-1&keywords=FIdelio+X1


----------



## razorblader

lifted andreas said:


> £190 doesn't seem like an extremely good deal to me if I'm honest:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Fidelio-X1-00-Headphones/dp/B008ZW2T7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390404628&sr=8-1&keywords=FIdelio+X1


 

 True dat but the deal on amazon.com is $150,- which is around £92,-
 Them Yanks are in luck again even though delivery time says 1 to 2 months.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Beautiful deal you got there. Damn, wish I could get those at that price. That's like, 50% off. And at a price like that, the X1s are literally unstoppable. No headphone could beat the X1s at that price point. Nothing.
  
 It's the headphone to rule all headphones...pretty much. It's got great comfort, an awesome soundstage (obviously since it's open), and most surprisingly, the *looks*. They look so gorgeous, I'd show 'em off to the world with pride. Sadly, I don't have them, but if I do, they'll be the only home headphones I will ever need. That is, until I take a step into Summit-Fi and get the LCD-2s.
  
 All I need is a job that's f'n hard to find 'round here. China (and even the Phils) ain't no place for a teen to make money. Lucky for alla dem teenz over in the US of A, they could actually get themselves a part-time job. So jealous of them...


----------



## bhazard

thatbeatsguy said:


> Beautiful deal you got there. Damn, wish I could get those at that price. That's like, 50% off. And at a price like that, the X1s are literally unstoppable. No headphone could beat the X1s at that price point. Nothing.
> 
> It's the headphone to rule all headphones...pretty much. It's got great comfort, an awesome soundstage (obviously since it's open), and most surprisingly, the *looks*. They look so gorgeous, I'd show 'em off to the world with pride. Sadly, I don't have them, but if I do, they'll be the only home headphones I will ever need. That is, until I take a step into Summit-Fi and get the LCD-2s.
> 
> All I need is a job that's f'n hard to find 'round here. China (and even the Phils) ain't no place for a teen to make money. Lucky for alla dem teenz over in the US of A, they could actually get themselves a part-time job. So jealous of them...


 
 Not so much. Jobs are hard to find in the US too, even for teens.
  
 If I didn't have the HE-500, I would have jumped on the deal... BUT, the headphone may not have been for me.
  
 I have a general rule. If a piece of audio equipment cannot be flat to 20hz, I will not own it. Being open, it takes a big dip after 50hz. Accudio shows it can be corrected/enhanced though, so if you got these for $150, it looks like a steal.
  
 I think they are being blown out to make room for the new models.


----------



## nihontoman

AAAAAGH this is killing me. I tried o order the X1 and turns out my bank has some problems with credit cards, therefor transactions are limited  And I was so thrilled to get them...


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> Did someone do a piston vs CKN70 comparison on this thread if I remember correctly? Anyone point me in that direction?


 
  
 Yes, CKN70 has more clarity overall, but Pistons are close. If you want more bass and generally good clarity, Pistons will suffice, but the CKN70 is almost approaching BA-like clarity to my ears.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

razorblader said:


> True dat but the deal on amazon.com is $150,- which is around £92,-
> Them Yanks are in luck again even though delivery time says 1 to 2 months.


 

 Yeah What, is Amazon scamming more and more in the US while things are kept more under control the UK?
  
 We shall never know lol


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Kinda' disappointing that these piston don't even best the ATH CKN70s tbh. If true that is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't understand why this is disappointing. The CKN70 is a better earphone than I think you gave it time to find out about, sf? I barely listen to it (because of the cable), but when I do I'm amazed how good it sounds. Now, two things here:
  
 - Me thinking the Pistons doesn't best the CKN70 doesn't mean the Pistons aren't very good and aren't worth to sit in that same category.
  
 - And it's about sound signatures you like anyway, so you may not agree with me (which is fine with me). I still read a few reviews by head-fiers I generally respect who say the Cardas suck and that the EX-1000 is better sounding than the H3. I don't agree with those opinions at all, but I understand that we like what we like.


----------



## doctorjazz

Had it in my cart, sold out really quickly, though, saved by the Bell. Next time...


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Ericp ....can you help me find the best universal iem ion terms of build sound and something that I can sleep with ....choices are hifiman re600,em5813, and h3.thank you for your help and can you describe the difference between the sound of all


 
  
  
 Don't have time to write up a big three-way comparison, mochill, but I also need to know your sound signature preference before I can recommend anything.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ericp10 said:


> I don't understand why this is disappointing. The CKN70 is a better earphone than I think you gave it time to find out about, sf? I barely listen to it (because of the cable), but when I do I'm amazed how good it sounds. Now, two things here:
> 
> - Me thinking the Pistons doesn't best the CKN70 doesn't mean the Pistons aren't very good and aren't worth to sit in that same category.
> 
> - And it's about sound signatures you like anyway, so you may not agree with me (which is fine with me). I still read a few reviews by head-fiers I generally respect who say the Cardas suck and that the EX-1000 is better sounding than the H3. I don't agree with those opinions at all, but I understand that we like what we like.


 
  
 Excellent post!
  


doctorjazz said:


> Had it in my cart, sold out really quickly, though, saved by the Bell. Next time...


 
  
 Your wallet will thank you if it hasn't already.


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyway, the Shures are @ about half a kazillion hours burn in now (have a timer to remind me @ a kazillion hours), so I'm OK without the X1 for now (seems my next step up would be something like the Audeze, anyway, but deal was hard to resist. Since I heard about it while shoveling, then driving to work, wasn't meant to be.


----------



## doctorjazz

My wallet is already in a state of shock, think this may keep it out of intensive care :-D


----------



## Don Lehrer

Maybe we could get a discount if we send our wallets out for intensive care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I couldn´t help myself and got the X1 damn...


----------



## razorblader

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah What, is Amazon scamming more and more in the US while things are kept more under control the UK?
> 
> We shall never know lol


 

 +1 They should throw some killer deals our way of the pond, we are not made of money over here, hey somebody listening....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Even though I'm under a self-prescribed audio gear non-purchase order atm I would disappoint myself for that kind of a deal...


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Those new Westone silicon Star-something tips. Deeeep  insert!


 
 For the BA200, is it this one?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Westone-TRUE-FIT-STAR-Combo-Audiophile/dp/B00DD2BZRY


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> My wallet is already in a state of shock, think this may keep it out of intensive care :-D


 
  
 Hahaa same here, its been having seizures ever since I joined Head-Fi lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Had it in my cart, sold out really quickly, though, saved by the Bell. Next time...


 
 you gotta practice some trigger finger exercises to speed up that reaction time HA1


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> For the BA200, is it this one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Westone-TRUE-FIT-STAR-Combo-Audiophile/dp/B00DD2BZRY


 
  
  
 Yes sir!


----------



## ericp10

don lehrer said:


> Maybe we could get a discount if we send our wallets out for intensive care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You won't be disappointed. It's a fantastic headphone!


----------



## mochill

Oranic sound signature natural open airy


----------



## BenF

Fostec TE-05 is available for purchase at around 180$ shipped:
https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000614614-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html


----------



## peter123

benf said:


> Fostec TE-05 is available for purchase at around 180$ shipped:
> https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000614614-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html




Hmm, I hope that the price is coming down.....


----------



## Don Lehrer

ericp10 said:


> You won't be disappointed. It's a fantastic headphone!


 
  
  
 That´s what I keep hearing, I need to check it out for myself. I did some research looking for some HP with great bass, nice sound, great looks and in a way quite uncomplicated. I think these could be the ones


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> The only reason why people compare JVC S500 and AT S500 is that they are both called S500.
> Wouldn't be happening if AT called theirs S742.
> 
> Also S680 is on ear for most people - a very comfortable one, but still an on ear.


 

 Seriously...
  
 They are both on-ears from close competing Japanese makers, have the same driver size, similar overall size, and price bracket etc. What they are named is far down the list as far as Head-fier's are concerned or anyone who is in the "know". Maybe a cheap trick by AT  to confuse/lure the "sheep" between the models but regardless of name it is an apples to apples comparison and the phones are very similar in many facets.


----------



## raisedbywolves

damn, kinda wish i had seen that the x1's were on sale and  jumped on them to treat myself for my birthday today. heard they were great for gaming and my sennheiser pc360's could use an upgrade. oh well!


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> I don't understand why this is disappointing. The CKN70 is a better earphone than I think you gave it time to find out about, sf? I barely listen to it (because of the cable), but when I do I'm amazed how good it sounds. Now, two things here:
> 
> - Me thinking the Pistons doesn't best the CKN70 doesn't mean the Pistons aren't very good and aren't worth to sit in that same category.
> 
> - And it's about sound signatures you like anyway, so you may not agree with me (which is fine with me). I still read a few reviews by head-fiers I generally respect who say the Cardas suck and that the EX-1000 is better sounding than the H3. I don't agree with those opinions at all, but I understand that we like what we like.


 

 To be fair the CKN can aim itself wrong and suffer from some occlusion effect because of those unnecessary loops. This does lower the performance for some people. I think I heard the CKN at it's best and from reports of the Pistons(that I haven't heard), it seems that the two are on a similar level of sound and that the cable, price, fit etc.may be where there real noteworthy differences are.


----------



## waynes world

raisedbywolves said:


> damn, kinda wish i had seen that the x1's were on sale and  jumped on them to treat myself for my birthday today. *heard they were great for gaming* and my sennheiser pc360's could use an upgrade. oh well!


 
  
 I don't know about gaming specifically, but they are awesome for music. That was an insane deal.


----------



## raisedbywolves

waynes world said:


> I don't know about gaming specifically, but they are awesome for music. That was an insane deal.


 

 yeah, i mean, the reviews i've read for music listening purposes don't seem as superb as what i read they were for gaming but i'm sure i would have enjoyed them. the only pair of cans i own is the sennheisers and i only use them for gaming with my astro mixamp. but it would've been nice to have a new pair of cans to try out.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> LOL You think you think you can sleep with those H3 bolts sticking an inch out of your ears.


 
  
 Good though if you have neck problems and need to stabilize your head.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> So who is going to be the first person to get both Xiaomi Piston 2.0 and Havi B3?


 
 i have the piston 2.0 and Havi should arrive soon.  will burn in and compare for you discovery adventurers.
 and a new discovery:
New Official Zero Audio single balance armature stereo headphone ZH-BX510-CS​ Single armature version of the DOPPIOS.  Nobody we know has heard these yet.  DSnuts predicts they may have more bass and a more musical tuning than the flat reference Doppios.
 I have ordered them and they should be here at the end of this week or middle of next week thanks to e bay's  ace of bicycles2004 seller expedited delivery included.  same technology breaktrhoughs
 as the doppios but single nano balanced armature.  Cant wait to give em a good burn and listen and report back to the front.


----------



## DannyBai

Looking forward to it drblue!


----------



## ibizai9100

About CKN70.
 yes, in many songs treble is too harsh, but in other half songs which are darker they sound realy good. I found them bit better in SQ than TF10, XBA-4, IE8 and on par with CKS1000 and IM50. Only IEM that beats CKN70 is, of course, CK100Pro.
 Another big letdown about CKN70 is cable. For $60-65 they are bargain, but i would choose IM50 any day, because of more gentle treble and slightly lower price.


----------



## peter123

drbluenewmexico said:


> i have the piston 2.0 and Havi should arrive soon.  will burn in and compare for you discovery adventurers.




I've got both for a couple of weeks now and actually posted a small comparison between the Gratitude's, Piston's and the B3's in this thread.

Should just be a couple of hundred pages back


----------



## Dsnuts

I have around 100 hours of burn in on the Doppios now and all I can say is..
  
 These deserve some serious attention for guys that are looking for a higher quality sound from your in ears.. I remember writing about the bass on these. The bass is absolutely fantastic on these in ears. These are not a bass first iem but they can shockingly represent any type of bass on all music with no need for boosting. Guys that love their bass are not gonna reach out for the Doppios but when accuracy and speed is involved in your music. These are exemplary. A full bass note has showed up for the show and is now very much in line with the rest of the sound..This clarity and imagery from these are simply on a level you guys would not believe. The sound in a word is gorgeous..You can make out so much from your music effortlessly on these but beyond that I think it is the sense of space for the overall sound that has me loving these in ears every time I hear them..You want that out of your head imagery..These are it..You want a ruler flat response from the treble to the sub bass without music sounding thin or unnatural. These are it. You want detail so fine that you can pin point at what part of the high hat or bell the musician hit them with? These are it..
  
 These have shot up to my top 5 list for me with ease..Sure they are a bit spendy but worth every penny. Keep checking amazon as both Danny and Ericp got them for $130 or so sold on Amazon Japan.
  
 @DrBlue. Look forward to your take on the Singolos. It will not surprise me one bit if those sound world class.


----------



## live1

so my fx3x cord has a loose connection.im going to buy more i found a uk seller on the bay selli g fx3x for 17.95 pounds with one year warranty and returns are welcome is he selling fakes.as i paid 40pounds for mine a year ago his name is unl_soloutions_limited.also free shipping cos im in England.i can't risk nasty fakes please help guys
sounds too cheap tbh


----------



## donedj

anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes on Ebay.
 they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
 so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
 and the headphones do not even function right, sound cuts in and out, you hear from one side then the other etc.
  
 do not buy from inshoes seller on Ebay!
  
 the item was shipped from yau tong housing in hong kong. if you guys know what these housing units are you will know these can be nothing but fakes. if you do not know, well search them 
  
 i guess i will buy from the company site, and wait for 30-40 days.


----------



## peter123

This:


live1 said:


> so my fx3x cord has a loose connection.im going to buy more i found a uk seller on the bay selli g fx3x for 17.95 pounds with one year warranty and returns are welcome is he selling fakes.as i paid 40pounds for mine a year ago his name is unl_soloutions_limited.also free shipping cos im in England.i can't risk nasty fakes please help guys
> sounds too cheap tbh




And this:



donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes
> on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> ...




Conclusion: if you want to be safe use an authorised dealer.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Or purchase from a site that has been recommended by head-fiers with authentic Pistons.


----------



## live1

peter123 said:


> This:
> And this:
> Conclusion: if you want to be safe use an authorised dealer.



there ain't any authorised dealers in England these fx3x are jap


----------



## peter123

live1 said:


> there ain't any authorised dealers in England these fx3x are jap




I understand and respect that, just saying that's the only way to be sure.


----------



## live1

so where do i get a real.pair of fx3x from.seems everyone is selling fake now days


----------



## mochill

Xba4ip are on my ears and my em8513 are on there way to me in 1-3 days


----------



## mochill

And now wanting to get the te05 XD


----------



## nihontoman

any impressions on Astrotec AX35? or the HSA Golden Crystals?


----------



## mochill

I mean 5813 ...my hsa GC got Fried


----------



## quartertone

Fried?


----------



## mochill

Baked ,toasted, crisped from op burn in....but yeah they were great...cant want for my cardas


----------



## IEMagnet01

donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes
> on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> ...




Ummm...that's nice to make that announcement, but I make comment twice previously not to but from this seller because of the rumor he was seeking fakes, and I believe bhazard warned the same thing even earlier than myself. Seems you still went ahead and ordered from inshoes. Go back , look at the links presented by quite a few kind headfi'ers, and don't be a cheapskate. If the price went up slightly on the Piston from an authentic seller .. PAY IT! It's not that much difference and the Piston are worth it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Fried? So you fried the Piston and the GC? And you are on to the Cardas after asking eric about IEMs to purchase? Something seems off...


----------



## mochill

They look comfortable to sleep with...but yeah the dnk are better then the pistons..i want top teir sound and quality not all the cheap schiit


----------



## mochill

Like I said before...im giving away mostly all my gears that are low sound quality and are cheap


----------



## bhazard

donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> and the headphones do not even function right, sound cuts in and out, you hear from one side then the other etc.
> ...


 
 If you dispute the seller claiming it is counterfeit, you will get your money back.


----------



## donedj

bhazard said:


> If you dispute the seller claiming it is counterfeit, you will get your money back.


 
  
 That is exactly what I will be doing. I will dispute with Ebay.


----------



## chillen

live1 said:


> so my fx3x cord has a loose connection.im going to buy more i found a uk seller on the bay selli g fx3x for 17.95 pounds with one year warranty and returns are welcome is he selling fakes.as i paid 40pounds for mine a year ago his name is unl_soloutions_limited.also free shipping cos im in England.i can't risk nasty fakes please help guys
> sounds too cheap tbh


 
 just bought mine from him yesterday* waiting for them to arrive. i am not sure the warranty will qualify or not considering your buying from ebay. but he seems to be legit considering he sold like 400 pairs total. i also read through a lot of his feedback and he has nothing but satisfied customers so i say go for it!
  
 edit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FX3X-Xtreme-Xplosives-Black-In-Ear-Deep-BASS-Headphones-/221355918914?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3389d74642#payCntId
  
 this guy is a little cheaper if the color doesnt matter to you and he also seems very legit!


----------



## chillen

donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> and the headphones do not even function right, sound cuts in and out, you hear from one side then the other etc.
> ...


 
 oh no! i just ordered from him yesterday!!! is there anyway i can still cancel? what do i do!? new to purchasing off ebay and never had any problems or fake products so any help appreciated


----------



## SyCo87

Just a/b'd the pistons with the ATH-IM50s and here are my impressions.

Pistons are more laid back.
Bass aren't bloated on either one.
Pistons seem more smooth.
Pistons are more Vshaped.
IM50s are more midforward.
Tips suck on the Pistons.
Both are built good.
IM50s are more upfront and seem to be noticeably more efficient.

In my opinion these can't compete with the ATH-IM50s but are better than the MH1c, FX40, LG QBs, Monoprice, and the deltas. So all in all, they perform well enough to stay above the low end IEMs and I think they might compete well with most IEMs below $40 but, they can't touch most new IEMs in the $50-100 range.


----------



## Grayson73

donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> and the headphones do not even function right, sound cuts in and out, you hear from one side then the other etc.
> ...


 
 I ordered from inshoes on 1/14 and received them on 1/21.  I agree that they sound terrible.  I was wondering if it was because it was in the mailbox in the freezing cold.  
  
 Mine also have the raised line and no "L" nor "R" markings.  They look genuine.


----------



## waynes world

chillen said:


> oh no! i just ordered from him yesterday!!! is there anyway i can still cancel? what do i do!? new to purchasing off ebay and never had any problems or fake products so any help appreciated


 
  
 Dunno. But at least try contacting them and asking them to cancel the order. If it hasn't been shipped yet, you should be able to do that.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> I've got both for a couple of weeks now and actually posted a small comparison between the Gratitude's, Piston's and the B3's in this thread.
> 
> Should just be a couple of hundred pages back


 
 Just read your post.  So how would you rank them from #1 to #3?


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Seriously...
> 
> They are both on-ears from close competing Japanese makers, have the same driver size, similar overall size, and price bracket etc. What they are named is far down the list as far as Head-fier's are concerned or anyone who is in the "know". Maybe a cheap trick by AT  to confuse/lure the "sheep" between the models but regardless of name it is an apples to apples comparison and the phones are very similar in many facets.


 

 There are plenty of 40mm portables out there, nobody is comparing them to each other just because they have the same size driver.
 I could understand if both models at least were built on the same technology (CNT), but that's not the case.
  
 I don't think that AT was trying to lure somebody to buy their headphone by mistake, it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> I got mine from inshoes and they are legit


 
 Just saw that mochill got his from inshoes and his were legit.  I guess the seller is sending some fakes and some real?


----------



## BenF

Got my Pistons.
 They smell like chocolate and don't have "L" and "R" marks - must be the real deal.
  
 After 12 hours of burn-in, they sound veiled and the bass is muddy.
 I am using them with the MH1C tips - what others would you recommend for it?
  
*Heads up* - the barrel of the Pistons is very wide, perhaps the widest of all my IEMs. If I've known that, I probably wouldn't have bought them.
                    Couldn't keep them in my ears for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> "I just got my Pistons..Very nice sounding.. The quality of this package is unheard of for the price. But not all that practical as there is no way I am gonna rewind these back on the holder.. I have been listening to my Doppios this morning and I just found my Pistons. On open box these beat so many in ears at 4X this cost..These have a very easy flowing tonality to them which I like a lot. Great find guys.."
> 
> It seems that it was legit after all!


 
 Vlenbo said he got authentic ones from inshoes , and Chillen also.  Bummer that the seller would start with legit ones and then sell fake ones.
  
 I just bought again, this time through ibuygou.  I hope they don't start selling fakes!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Looking forward to it drblue!


 
 RENew Official Zero Audio single balance armature stereo headphone ZH-BX510-CS ordered blindly:  unheard, no reviews, no listens yet to these
 Thanks DannyBai.  i appreciate all the listening and testing you have done on new phones.
 Its my turn to stick out my ears and wallet.  I don't think i can go too wrong with Zero Audio.
 i m glad you love those Doppios and look forward to hearing more about their evolution with more listening.
 this one should be the "younger brother" of the Doppio or not???
  
 Meanwhile, the OM inearpeace hybrids continue to break in and evolve nice detail and good bass, but still kinda thin
 and lack impact.  hoping drivers will break in more with current 25 hours burn in on them.  very very clear, linear, no
 bass overemphasis. in process....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Vlenbo said he got his from inshoes also.  Bummer that the seller would start with legit ones and then sell fake ones.


 
 Maybe they are ALL FAKE!


----------



## mochill

^lolz ....but in the mean time my sexciis have been shipped


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> Vlenbo said he got authentic ones from inshoes , and Chillen also.  Bummer that the seller would start with legit ones and then sell fake ones.
> 
> I just bought again, this time through ibuygou.  I hope they don't start selling fakes!


 
 I hope it goes well for you.
 And sorry about my quoting mishap. That is actually Ds's comment, not mine.


----------



## Grayson73

The strange thing about the "rose gold" Pistons from Inshoes is that today, there have been 2 negative feedback for fakes (including mine).  From 12/18-1/21, there were 23 positive feedbacks and 0 negative.  Maybe Inshoes got a bad batch from their distributor.
  
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=AllFeedback&userid=inshoes&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> The strange thing about the "rose gold" Pistons from Inshoes is that today, there have been 2 negative feedback for fakes (including mine).  From 12/18-1/21, there were 23 positive feedbacks and 0 negative.  Maybe Inshoes got a bad batch from their distributor.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=AllFeedback&userid=inshoes&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200


 
 nah. he's just a crook.


----------



## IEMagnet01

drbluenewmexico said:


> RENew Official Zero Audio single balance armature stereo headphone ZH-BX510-CS ordered blindly:  unheard, no reviews, no listens yet to these
> Thanks DannyBai.  i appreciate all the listening and testing you have done on new phones.
> Its my turn to stick out my ears and wallet.  I don't think i can go too wrong with Zero Audio.
> i m glad you love those Doppios and look forward to hearing more about their evolution with more listening.
> ...


 
 the OM Audio are VERY balanced.


----------



## IEMagnet01

for those who say their new "piston" either a) sound terrible b) sound muddy c) sound veiled....YOU GOT JIPPED! That is nowhere near the sound of authentic Pistons, even just out of the box. The bass might be a bit flabby or unruly, but that tightens up with burn in, but as for the other issues...no. They are very clear, with pristine treble, and this is out of the box.


----------



## 7cents

Can someone compare those pistons to Zero Audio basso/tenore, please?


----------



## waynes world

iemagnet01 said:


> _*nah*_. he's just a crook.


 
  
 Be careful.. kova4a has that trademarked!


----------



## sfwalcer

> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/37/100x100px-LS-3744bdf3_avatar-120-10.jpg[/img]
> 
> Grayson73
> 
> ...


 
 +
  
 Quote:


drbluenewmexico said:


> Maybe they are *ALL FAKE*!


 
  
 +


grayson73 said:


> The strange thing about the "rose gold" Pistons from Inshoes is that today, there have been 2 negative feedback for fakes (including mine).  From 12/18-1/21, there were 23 positive feedbacks and 0 negative.  Maybe Inshoes got a bad batch from their distributor.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=AllFeedback&userid=inshoes&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200


 
 ^ What if *ALL* of them were fakes from the start. 
  
 This would sure make for an interesting psychological exercise in hearing hype.


----------



## osiris1

benf said:


> Got my Pistons.
> They smell like chocolate and don't have "L" and "R" marks - must be the real deal.
> 
> After 12 hours of burn-in, they sound veiled and the bass is muddy.
> ...




Try to wear them over the ear. That worked for me.


----------



## BenF

osiris1 said:


> Try to wear them over the ear. That worked for me.


 

 In what  sense? SQ or comfort?


----------



## IEMagnet01

speaking of exercise in hearing...I got burned in *DUNU DN-1000* playing through a *Sony NWZ* + a *FiiO E7* amp, and the warmness, clarity, and soundstage makes this an eargasmic experience, that reminds me of full sized headphones. Best $200 I ever spent. 
  
*Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard Of Ozz*


----------



## osiris1

benf said:


> In what  sense? SQ or comfort?




For keeping them in the ears. Comfort wise too for me as they hurt my ears wearing it straight. Didn't notice any sound difference.


----------



## bhazard

Fake Pistons smell like chocolate too. The real ones actually have a less potent smell.
  
 Fake Pistons sound terribly unclear and just like any other $2 bad in ear. The real ones are near crystal clear. Both versions have been faked.
  
 Buyer beware. Ibuygou, IEMagnet's seller and Xiaomi themselves are the only confirmed genuines so far. Xiaomiworld may also be legit.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Fake Pistons smell like chocolate too. The real ones actually have a less potent smell.
> 
> Fake Pistons sound terribly unclear and just like any other $2 bad in ear. The real ones are near crystal clear. Both versions have been faked.
> 
> Buyer beware. Ibuygou, IEMagnet's seller and Xiaomi themselves are the only confirmed genuines so far. Xiaomiworld may also be legit.


 
 I've bought mine from a recommended seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168
  
 They don't sound terrible, just not as good as I expected - below the "giants killer" 10$ SHE3590.


----------



## IEMagnet01

benf said:


> I've bought mine from a recommended seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168
> 
> They don't sound terrible, just not as good as I expected - below the "giants killer" 10$ SHE3590.


 
 i have the *SHE3580*, and though they are definitely a great budget IEM, they are nowhere near the capabilities of the Piston. Either you need to keep burning them in with confidence, or you got fakes? I believe yours are *real*, but you need more *burn in time*.


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> RENew Official Zero Audio single balance armature stereo headphone ZH-BX510-CS ordered blindly:  unheard, no reviews, no listens yet to these
> Thanks DannyBai.  i appreciate all the listening and testing you have done on new phones.
> Its my turn to stick out my ears and wallet.  I don't think i can go too wrong with Zero Audio.
> i m glad you love those Doppios and look forward to hearing more about their evolution with more listening.
> ...


 
 Thanks for taking one for the team drblue.  I've been close to buying that one as well but thankfully I can wait now until I get your approval.  I still have the old BX500 single armature one if you want to compare the Singolo's with it.


----------



## IEMagnet01

DUNU DN-1000 playlist :
  
*Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard Of Ozz*
*Celtic Frost - Emperor's Return*
*Laaz Rockit - Annihilation Principle*
*Huntress - Starbound Beast*
  
 WICKED HEAVY IEM SOUND. PERFECT FOR METAL.


----------



## donedj

grayson73 said:


> I ordered from inshoes on 1/14 and received them on 1/21.  I agree that they sound terrible.  I was wondering if it was because it was in the mailbox in the freezing cold.
> 
> Mine also have the raised line and no "L" nor "R" markings.  They look genuine.


 
 They are not real
 They are fake
  
 If the phones sound like crap, then they are fake.


----------



## chillen

inshoes happily refunded me because he hadnt shipped mine out yet at the time i contacted him. not willing to wait 40 days for these so i guess these just arent for me. didnt bring up the whole fake thing, just stated i no longer wanted them and they would be returned upon arrival if he had shipped them


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team drblue.  I've been close to buying that one as well but thankfully I can wait now until I get your approval.  I still have the old BX500 single armature one if you want to compare the Singolo's with it.


 
 my pleasure.  didn't know there was a bx500 .  would love to compare the two.  i have the tenor and the basso, but not not the doppio.


----------



## mochill

They sound very clear...the ones I got....but now I'll see if they sound the same when I get mine one next week ...i the mean time the wait is killing me for the ear speakers


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> I've bought mine from a recommended seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168
> 
> They don't sound terrible, just not as good as I expected - below the "giants killer" 10$ SHE3590.


 
 Yeah, I have the 3590 and the Piston is much more capable. Give it some time and a tip change maybe?


----------



## IEMagnet01

chillen said:


> inshoes happily refunded me because he hadnt shipped mine out yet at the time i contacted him. not willing to wait 40 days for these so i guess these just arent for me. didnt bring up the whole fake thing, just stated i no longer wanted them and they would be returned upon arrival if he had shipped them


 
 you're not missing out on much. Get the DUNU DN-1000 and LIVE!


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> Yeah, I have the 3590 and the Piston is much more capable. Give it some time and a tip change maybe?


 

 +1. The pistons sound much better to me than the 3590's.


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ What if *ALL* of them were fakes from the start.
> 
> 
> This would sure make for an interesting psychological exercise in hearing hype.




Given the beryllium driver, I'd say this is somewhere in between possible to probable. And the earphrodisiac smell! You all know what's up. The discovery thread is now China's lab experiment... :blink:




bhazard said:


> Fake Pistons smell like chocolate too. The real ones actually have a less potent smell.
> 
> Fake Pistons sound terribly unclear and just like any other $2 bad in ear. The real ones are near crystal clear. *Both versions have been faked.*




But the question is: is a fake of a fake real?


----------



## sfwalcer

vwinter said:


> Given the beryllium driver, I'd say this is somewhere in between possible to probable. And the earphrodisiac smell! You all know what's up. The discovery thread is now China's lab experiment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
... to what you just posted.
  
 Twi-hard much???


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## quartertone

So mochill, you're saying you broke your GC a couple of days after getting them?!


----------



## IEMagnet01

quartertone said:


> So mochill, you're saying you broke your GC a couple of days after getting them?!


 
 plus the Piston and Bassos.


----------



## IEMagnet01

mochill has all the latest and greatest IEM's, and he burns through them very fast. Sometimes frying them.


----------



## MuZo2

Just google 
 The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms.
 Fake or no fake, Be in 20$ iem sounds strange.


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Just google
> The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms.
> Fake or no fake, Be in 20$ iem sounds strange.


 
 just google the *9-11 conspiracy*. Google the *jesus bloodline*. google the *Sennheiser HD800!!* Some love it and some *hate it!!* The Piston has beryllium *alloy* drivers because they are made in *China* by a rather large tech company. Controls aren't what they might be in the States or in Europe, nor do I think the supply in China is as scarce as some other places? Nevertheless, it's an alloy variant, and it makes the Piston sound* CRAZY GOOD* for a $20.00 IEM that's made for a phone. Much like the *Samsung HS-330* and *Sony MH1C*, so it's not supposed to be sold for $100+ in retail stores.


----------



## MuZo2

Be is not available widely as its a scarce resource. There is only once company which can make Be foils and they are found in speakers which are more than $3000. Also most expensive speakers which claim to have Be speakers the Be content is less than 0.6%.
  
  
*psychoacoustic Be placebo* is a topic of research of the person who has written "The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms."
 Because any beryllium synthesized in stars is short-lived, it is a relatively rare element in both the universe and in the crust of the Earth.


----------



## amigomatt

I was really looking forward to receiving my Piston 2.0s, but can't help being disappointed at the massively flabby and overblown bass on them.  Is it just me or does anyone else find the bass to be that overblown and unfocussed as to wreck to lower midrange too?  I find them rolled off in the treble too, so I'm left with a tubby sound that is totally unrealistic.  I am still using the stock tips (medium), so will experiment with some others.  I've also given them around 15 hours burn in, which doesn't seem to have changed anything.  Records without bass and any great upper register information sound good, but I'm struggling to enjoy these with anything else.  It's a shame, as I can sense there is good speed and soundstage there, just buried underneath that overpoweringly muddy bass.
  
 I'll chime back after tip rolling.
  
 The superlux HD381F murder these in every way for the same price (for my ears).  They are extended at both ends, yet balanced, open, detailed and engaging with everything I throw at them.


----------



## IEMagnet01

http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-red.html
  
 at this price, I may not be able to stay away????
  
*AT-IM70*


----------



## IEMagnet01

amigomatt said:


> I was really looking forward to receiving my Piston 2.0s, but can't help being disappointed at the massively flabby and overblown bass on them.  Is it just me or does anyone else find the bass to be that overblown and unfocussed as to wreck to lower midrange too?  I find them rolled off in the treble too, so I'm left with a tubby sound that is totally unrealistic.  I am still using the stock tips (medium), so will experiment with some others.  I've also given them around 15 hours burn in, which doesn't seem to have changed anything.  Records without bass and any great upper register information sound good, but I'm struggling to enjoy these with anything else.  It's a shame, as I can sense there is good speed and soundstage there, just buried underneath that overpoweringly muddy bass.
> 
> I'll chime back after tip rolling.
> 
> The superlux HD381F murder these in every way for the same price (for my ears).  They are extended at both ends, yet balanced, open, detailed and engaging with everything I throw at them.


 
 the bass tightens up with burn in. Remeber these are Beryllium Alloy drivers, and you must have bass boost going on, because these have solid articulate bass, that can be punchy, but in NO WAY are they basshead IEMs. I know eric says they can be, but not in the truest sense of being bass head IEMs. The bass simply isn't forward enough, nor does it dig deep enough into sub bass, even boosted. Now my Sennheiser CX150 and NuForce 770X can be called bass head IEMs. Either you're using wonky tips, or you still haven't given them enough burn in, because the bass does not remain flabby, nor is it as prominent as you claim it is.


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Be is not available widely as its a scarce resource. There is only once company which can make Be foils and they are found in speakers which are more than $3000. Also most expensive speakers which claim to have Be speakers the Be content is less than 0.6%.
> 
> 
> *psychoacoustic Be placebo* is a topic of research of the person who has written "The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms."
> Because any beryllium synthesized in stars is short-lived, it is a relatively rare element in both the universe and in the crust of the Earth.


 
 here's the equal to that. Yes those speakers might be sold for that much, but those are cabinet sized speakers. With GIANT diaphragms. The Piston are miniscule compared. Plus...I see the AKG 3003 still being sold for $1,200. The Sony H3, DUNU DN-1000, and Astrotec AX-60 all have essentially the exact same technology and # of drivers...for hundreds and hundreds of dollars LESS. So this is a  reason why there's a disparity between the price of the Piston and a cabinet speaker made with Beryllium alloy.


----------



## KillboyPowerhed

I'd like to try the Pistons. It's just hard to find someone who sells then in the States. I like that super science stuff going on with the special driver. I'm a big fan of JVC too. I used to have the Monster Turbines, which i think are the best earphones ever made. The bass was so sweet and thumpin, and the highs so clear and clean. They spit details. They broke on me though, and my sister gave me crappy Deltas. I hated the tinny sound on those. No bass either. I'm thinking of getting those JVC ha3x until I can afford the Turbines again. anybody have those JVC? Are they really good for industrial, metal, and alternative rap music?


----------



## IEMagnet01

killboypowerhed said:


> I'd like to try the Pistons. It's just hard to find someone who sells then in the States. I like that super science stuff going on with the special driver. I'm a big fan of JVC too. I used to have the Monster Turbines, which i think are the best earphones ever made. The bass was so sweet and thumpin, and the highs so clear and clean. They spit details. They broke on me though, and my sister gave me crappy Deltas. I hated the tinny sound on those. No bass either. I'm thinking of getting those JVC ha3x until I can afford the Turbines again. anybody have those JVC? Are they really good for industrial, metal, and alternative rap music?


 
 the piston are worthy of any hype you read. They are better than the Turbines IMHO. I think you should stick with the JVC though, because the Piston are not bass head level IEMs.


----------



## IEMagnet01

+1 about the Brainwavz Delta. I wasted $20.00 on those underachievers. Unruly bass and a soundstage more claustrophobic than a 5 year old locked in a dark basement. The Piston are 10X the value at the exact same price.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Just read your post.  So how would you rank them from #1 to #3?


 
 I would put the Gratitude's slightly ahead of the Piston's. The Piston's have better cable and mich though so I use them when I'm out and about. The B3's are so different in soundsignature that I think it's difficult to put one as "better" than the other, it really comes down to what you prefer. What I can say though is that the B3's have replaced the VSD1's as my fall to sleep iem's.
  


iemagnet01 said:


> i have the *SHE3580*, and though they are definitely a great budget IEM, they are nowhere near the capabilities of the Piston. Either you need to keep burning them in with confidence, or you got fakes? I believe yours are *real*, but you need more *burn in time*.


 
 +1
  


iemagnet01 said:


> mochill has all the latest and greatest IEM's, and he burns through them very fast. Sometimes frying them.


 
 Mochill has given burn in a whole new meaning


----------



## IEMagnet01

I've only auditioned the Gratitudes for a short time. My friend who works at Staples got them, and I really liked them, but they had less bass than the Trumpets. I've bid a few times in the Grats, but I always get outbid. Are the Grats that good? I know the Piston doesn't beat my Trumpets. I see quite a few of you have the Grats. I might have to break down one of these days?


----------



## KillboyPowerhed

The Pistons better than the Turbines? I'm not believing that. I read somewhere the Turbines are as good as the Trumpets and the Coppers. Thanks for reminding me about the Gratitudes. I might look for a used pair on ebay. The Pistons are just too hard to get, and if they don't have good bass, I'm out.


----------



## IEMagnet01

killboypowerhed said:


> The Pistons better than the Turbines? I'm not believing that. I read somewhere the Turbines are as good as the Trumpets and the Coppers. Thanks for reminding me about the Gratitudes. I might look for a used pair on ebay. The Pistons are just too hard to get, and if they don't have good bass, I'm out.


 
 It's been years since I heard the *Monster Turbines*, so I could be wrong, but from i remember, they were very bass heavy with rolled off highs. The treble on the Piston is razor sharp, clear, and with amazing timbre and decay. Those Grats are definitely interesting.


----------



## peter123

killboypowerhed said:


> The Pistons better than the Turbines? I'm not believing that. I read somewhere the Turbines are as good as the Trumpets and the Coppers. Thanks for reminding me about the Gratitudes. I might look for a used pair on ebay. The Pistons are just too hard to get, and if they don't have good bass, I'm out.


 
 The Piston's have more bass then the Gratitude's. The Piston's are by no means basslight, it's just very well controlled.


----------



## nihontoman

iemagnet01 said:


> http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-red.html
> 
> at this price, I may not be able to stay away????
> 
> *AT-IM70*


 

 thanks for the link  I think I know what I'm getting as soon as my credit card is working again


----------



## IEMagnet01

http://fuji-labs.com/Sonique%20306%20Be.html


----------



## IEMagnet01

nihontoman said:


> thanks for the link  I think I know what I'm getting as soon as my credit card is working again


 
 You're welcome and +1


----------



## doctorjazz

iemagnet01 said:


> I've only auditioned the Gratitudes for a short time. My friend who works at Staples got them, and I really liked them, but they had less bass than the Trumpets. I've bid a few times in the Grats, but I always get outbid. Are the Grats that good? I know the Piston doesn't beat my Trumpets. I see quite a few of you have the Grats. I might have to break down one of these days?




I have the Gratitudes, the Trumpets, and the Pistons. Have to say I've been a bit busy, haven't sat down to do A-B comparisons (see previous posts about missing the X1 deal)...may take until the weekend, try to do good comparison (my Gratitudes are replacements, my daughter "liberated" my old pair and took them back to college with her, not really burned in...burn in station currently occupied by Shures, about 2/3 way through its kazillion hour burn in, alarm set to let me know when it hits a kazillion). 
Got FAD HEAVEN coming any day, Om seems to be lost somewhere on the way to my house, have to contact seller.
more later


----------



## flye

I'm pretty happy with my monoprice 8320 now, how does the piston compared to the 8320? Is it as good or even better?

Tempted to get myself a pair too.


----------



## doctorjazz

iemagnet01 said:


> http://fuji-labs.com/Sonique%20306%20Be.html




They look a lot like the KEF (not a good thing), the link doesn't take to a source to buy them, links to other accessories.


----------



## bhazard

muzo2 said:


> Be is not available widely as its a scarce resource. There is only once company which can make Be foils and they are found in speakers which are more than $3000. Also most expensive speakers which claim to have Be speakers the Be content is less than 0.6%.
> 
> 
> *psychoacoustic Be placebo* is a topic of research of the person who has written "The Whole Truth About Beryllium Diaphragms."
> Because any beryllium synthesized in stars is short-lived, it is a relatively rare element in both the universe and in the crust of the Earth.


 
 The article is from 2009, and this is based on the content in loudspeaker compression driver diaphragms. It is very much outdated, and the weight and dimensions of an IEM driver are MUCH, MUCH lighter than the drivers they are talking about. .6% of a CD could easily make quite a few 50%+ Beryllium IEM drivers, which is still great.


----------



## bhazard

flye said:


> I'm pretty happy with my monoprice 8320 now, how does the piston compared to the 8320? Is it as good or even better?
> 
> Tempted to get myself a pair too.


 
 Not even close. The Piston is light years better, and I still love the 8320.


----------



## bhazard

That seems like an awesome price for the IM70. Should I jump on it?


----------



## bhazard

Looks like Monoprice will be offering a Studio Monitor Headphone for $55 soon. At first glance, it looks like an ISK or Takstar OEM headphone.
  
 http://images2.monoprice.com/pdf/140120_proaudio_11x17.pdf


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Yeah, I have the 3590 and the Piston is much more capable. Give it some time and a tip change maybe?


 

 I keep burning them.
  
 So which tips are best for the Pistons?


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> I keep burning them.
> 
> So which tips are best for the Pistons?


 
 Sony Hybrids, Complys, or dual biflanges. They tame the bass a bit and make it smoother. The stock tips are terrible.


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> I keep burning them.
> 
> So which tips are best for the Pistons?


 
  
 I use the Radio Shack Auvios (large green tubing for my ears).


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> benf said:
> 
> 
> > I keep burning them.
> ...




Don't have the piston's but +1 to Auvios. They're my favorite tip set for the IM70 & VSD1.


----------



## mochill

Basso are still alive and the hsa GC got burned on the same hour I got them


----------



## kahaluu

Mochill, it must be nice to have all that money to burn on phones.


----------



## mochill

Yeah I knows


----------



## mochill

But I work hard for the money


----------



## mochill

And the things I enjoy is my music and my wife


----------



## 129207

Received my Havi B3 Pro's today. First impressions are rather disappointing. The build quality seems really good but their signature is very dark with a hefty treble roll-off. They sound wooly and veiled compared to my GR07 MK2 and Hifiman RE0. Even my DUNU DN19 (which has a dark signature as well) is better able in translating detail and treble. They have a low-fi sound right now, to my ears. I'll try different tips and post my final impressions later.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> Received my Havi B3 Pro's today. First impressions are rather disappointing. The build quality seems really good but their signature is very dark with a hefty treble roll-off. They sound wooly and veiled compared to my GR07 MK2 and Hifiman RE0. Even my DUNU DN19 (which has a dark signature as well) is better able in translating detail and treble. They have a low-fi sound right now, to my ears. I'll try different tips and post my final impressions later.


 
  
 They seem to no longer offer the version I have anymore. Sucks. It's the exact opposite of what I have.. neutral, extended, crystal clear. Not dark at all. Yours sound like it is either the 1st stock tuning or the latest stock tuning. The stock ones had boosted bass, boosted mids and rolled off treble.


----------



## razorblader

benf said:


> I keep burning them.
> 
> So which tips are best for the Pistons?


 

 UE TF10 medium tips work best for me, Complys kill the treble highlights for me.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> They seem to no longer offer the version I have anymore. Sucks. It's the exact opposite of what I have.. neutral, extended, crystal clear. Not dark at all. Yours sound like it is either the 1st stock tuning or the latest stock tuning. The stock ones had boosted bass, boosted mids and rolled off treble.




I think it's also too early to make a call? They just arrived. These are dual dynamics. This is going to take some major burn in times to get to opening up the sound sig. Plus tip changes might be needed?


----------



## eke2k6

Gonna be pitting the XBA-3 vs the ASG-2 and K3003 in the coming days.


----------



## Basilius

donedj said:


> anybody interested in pistons, do not buy it from inshoes on Ebay.
> they are fake. pure fake. even though it has no r/l signs, and the line on right phone, they are pure fake.
> so crappy sound, it is not even funny.
> and the headphones do not even function right, sound cuts in and out, you hear from one side then the other etc.
> ...


 

 I bought the Pistons from this seller a week ago and they already shipped, so I can't cancel.  How can I tell definitively if they are fakes (apart from sound)?


----------



## IEMagnet01

Right out of the box, there is a love affair with these IEMs. As soon as I dialed them in, I was treated to my preferred sound sig, with warmth, buttery smooth mids, and bass that was just the perfect amount of punch but unintrusive. I'm in love with the Sony H1.


----------



## IEMagnet01

A comparison between the *DUNU DN-1000*, *Sony XBA-H1*, and *OM Audio InEarPeace* coming soon...
  
 Right now I'm losing myself in aural lushness.


----------



## vlenbo

eke2k6 said:


> Gonna be pitting the *XBA-H3* vs the ASG-2 and K3003 in the coming days.


 
 Just a slight typo. can't wait for the comparo! 
  
@IEM 
 can't wait for the comparo as well, but I have a feeling that it'll be different sigs for different people.


----------



## Saoshyant

So it seems there are fake and legit sellers on eBay for the pistons, would someone mind linking a reliable vendor? I have to admit I'm quite curious about these drivers.


----------



## KillboyPowerhed

The AKG 3003 are completely overpriced and whack. I can get the same thing out of the H3 or the Dunu and pay $700 less. I'm still interested in the comparison, but I'd prefer to have the Dunu dnk and Astrotec AX-60 instead of the old 3003. I'm interested in your impressions of the H1, IEM. Those are more in line with my budget. I mow lawns.


----------



## IEMagnet01

killboypowerhed said:


> The AKG 3003 are completely overpriced and whack. I can get the same thing out of the H3 or the Dunu and pay $700 less. I'm still interested in the comparison, but I'd prefer to have the Dunu dnk and Astrotec AX-60 instead of the old 3003. I'm interested in your impressions of the H1, IEM. Those are more in line with my budget. I mow lawns.


 
 +1 on the 3003, but I'm sure if you can afford it, and have the spare cheese laying around, then it's cool as a breeze to have them in your collection? I wouldn't say no.


----------



## IEMagnet01

saoshyant said:


> So it seems there are fake and legit sellers on eBay for the pistons, would someone mind linking a reliable vendor? I have to admit I'm quite curious about these drivers.




http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM

100% authentic, legit, tracking number provided, and fast shipping.


----------



## Saoshyant

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## IEMagnet01

saoshyant said:


> Sweet, thanks!




No problemo! Hope you like them? I know I do. Amazing treble and bass, without sacrificing mids.


----------



## Saoshyant

Sounds grand to me, I'm looking for that perfect cheap iem, and from the pics it looks like this has a headset too.


----------



## IEMagnet01

saoshyant said:


> Sounds grand to me, I'm looking for that perfect cheap iem, and from the pics it looks like this has a headset too.




It sure does. Mic and volume controls. Built like a tank. Comfy too. They do great with Sony hybrid tips. Really gives them a smooth sound.


----------



## Grayson73

iemagnet01 said:


> A comparison between the *DUNU DN-1000*, *Sony XBA-H1*, and *OM Audio InEarPeace* coming soon...
> 
> Right now I'm losing myself in aural lushness.


 
 I noticed that you haven't put the InEarPeace in your sig yet.  Still deciding?


----------



## Grayson73

iemagnet01 said:


> http://bit.ly/1gOqiMM
> 
> 100% authentic, legit, tracking number provided, and fast shipping.


 
 Says "This seller is currently away until Feb 06, 2014, and is not processing orders at this time. "


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> Says "[COLOR=333333]This seller is currently away until Feb 06, 2014, and is not processing orders at this time. [/COLOR]"




That's because of Chinese New Year. Ain't much of nobody doing any processing until it's over. Bhazard has been warning peeps about this for a week now.


----------



## IEMagnet01

grayson73 said:


> I noticed that you haven't put the InEarPeace in your sig yet.  Still deciding?




Yes sir. I'm running out of space in my sig, and I'm doing a full on A/B comparison tonight to see where each fall?


----------



## BenF

At 36 hours point the Pistons have improved and are now about equal to SHE3590.
 The mids are better on the Pistons, but that sub-bass boost on SHE3590 is making its bass hard to compete with.
  
 Will keep burning the Pistons for couple more days.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I'm just glad I'm waiting for just one more IEM; The Havi B3. I'm so broke, that I'm glad my habit has been curbed. The next buy for me will either be the Fostex TE-05, AT-IM70, or Auriosonic ROCKETS? I've held off on the IM70, just in case the B3 is as good? Both dual dynamics.


----------



## 1ofamillion

I received my Sony Hybrid tips a few days ago, and they have such a comfortable fit! I love the sound coming out of these Pistons


----------



## IEMagnet01

benf said:


> At 36 hours point the Pistons have improved and are now about equal to SHE3590.
> The mids are better on the Pistons, but that sub-bass boost on SHE3590 is making its bass hard to compete with.
> 
> Will keep burning the Pistons for couple more days.




Here's the thing with that. I've said it before too. The Piston are not bass head IEMs, and they lack the sub bass extension one looks for in a bass head IEM. They are much clearer, balanced, and have much more natural timbre and decay than the 3590. The bass on the 3590 digs deeper into the sub bass because that's how they were tuned. The draw back is that the mids aren't the most realistic or clear, and the treble has a robotic tinge. Not so with the Piston.


----------



## chillen

benf said:


> At 36 hours point the Pistons have improved and are now about equal to SHE3590.
> The mids are better on the Pistons, but that sub-bass boost on SHE3590 is making its bass hard to compete with.
> 
> Will keep burning the Pistons for couple more days.


 
 nice LOL. a 30 dollar headphone is finally equal to an 8$ headphone but only after a burn in


----------



## eke2k6

killboypowerhed said:


> *The AKG 3003 are completely overpriced and whack. I can get the same thing out of the H3 or the Dunu and pay $700 less.* I'm still interested in the comparison, but I'd prefer to have the Dunu dnk and Astrotec AX-60 instead of the old 3003. I'm interested in your impressions of the H1, IEM. Those are more in line with my budget. I mow lawns.


----------



## IEMagnet01

chillen said:


> nice LOL. a 30 dollar headphone is finally equal to an 8$ headphone but only after a burn in


 
 only if you're a bass head, and if you are, there should be no reason to want the Piston, as it presents music clearly and accurately. Bass heads just need bass and kinda decent treble. Who needs mids when you're a bass head?


----------



## BenF

iemagnet01 said:


> only if you're a bass head, and if you are, there should be no reason to want the Piston, as it presents music clearly and accurately. Bass heads just need bass and kinda decent treble. Who needs mids when you're a bass head?


 

  Bass isn't important just for bass heads, it's just as important as mids or treble for audiofiles.
  
 Pistons may not never reach the bass greatness of SHE3590, but if the bass will tighten a little more and the mids will continue to lose their veil, they may surpass ZA Carbo Bassos, which cost twice as much as the Pistons.
  
 P.S Both Pistons and SHE3590 are preferable over the 230$ FXZ200.


----------



## IEMagnet01

benf said:


> Bass isn't important just for bass heads, it's just as important as mids or treble for audiofiles.
> 
> Pistons may not never reach the bass greatness of SHE3590, but if the bass will tighten a little more and the mids will continue to lose their veil, they may surpass ZA Carbo Bassos, which cost twice as much as the Pistons.
> 
> P.S Both Pistons and SHE3590 are preferable over the 230$ FXZ200.


 
 i understand your reasoning for defending the bass head, but I'm not a believer in that. A bass head wants bass. Usually they are not audiophiles, or if they are, they have bass head IEM's and audiophile IEMs, and the most popular bass head IEMs aren't considered audiophile level IEMs unless your talking about the Coppers or Golds or Turbines ect. An audiophile isn't going to listen to the Piston and the 3590 side by side and say that the 3590 is better, or even in the same ball park. It's not. I own both. I've owned the 3580 for almost two years. Now a bass head will listen to both and say "oh yeah..the 3590 kicks out that crazy bass, and the Piston doesn't, so the 3590 has to be the better IEM!" As much as I understand your comparisons and defense, audiophile clarity and accuracy are not what most bass heads who come in here and ask about great bass head IEMs are looking for....they ask for "does is have deep thumpin bass, sub bass, and good sparkly highs?"


----------



## BenF

iemagnet01 said:


> i understand your reasoning for defending the bass head, but I'm not a believer in that. A bass head wants bass. Usually they are not audiophiles, or if they are, they have bass head IEM's and audiophile IEMs, and the most popular bass head IEMs aren't considered audiophile level IEMs unless your talking about the Coppers or Golds or Turbines ect. An audiophile isn't going to listen to the Piston and the 3590 side by side and say that the 3590 is better, or even in the same ball park. It's not. I own both. I've owned the 3580 for almost two years. Now a bass head will listen to both and say "oh yeah..the 3590 kicks out that crazy bass, and the Piston doesn't, so the 3590 has to be the better IEM!" As much as I understand your comparisons and defense, audiophile clarity and accuracy are not what most bass heads who come in here and ask about great bass head IEMs are looking for....they ask for "does is have deep thumpin bass, sub bass, and good sparkly highs?"


 

 Are you saying that audiophiles just can't care about bass?
 I want a headphone that is great all over the frequencies, don't think it makes me a bass head.


----------



## Gee Simpson

vlenbo said:


> Yes




Ok, thanks


----------



## IEMagnet01

So I spent the last couple hours comparing the *DUNU DN-1000*, *Sony XBA-H1*, *OM Audio InEarPeace*, and yes..I threw in the *Xiaomi Piston* into the mix just for the heck of it. 
  

  
 I used a Sony NWZ 475 + FiiO E7 amp, 320 files, with Copper Colour OCS cable, and all iem's fitted with the same Sony hybrid tips. 
  
 The most interesting detail I noticed while listening to all four is that the Sony H1 was the most quiet of all the 'phones. I had to turn the volume up quite a bit more to reach the same sound level as the rest. 
  
 The *DUNU DN-1000* had the most details, the better treble extension, and widest soundstage of the four. It has 3D depth, and very comfortable to wear, even though the housings are heavy and metal. The DN-1000 was susceptible to sibilance on certain tracks, and on certain older masters, the sibilance was present and annoying. Bass is decent. It's detailed and present, but doesn't have much sub bass extension, and more slight mid bass hump.  Mids are ever so slightly recessed, but nothing to write home to complain about. It was also the LOUDEST 'phone. On volume 6, I had to turn it down to 5 or 4 as to not overwhelm my hearing. 
  
 The *Sony H1*, with the same single dynamic/single BA configuration as the OM Audio IEP, easily has the smoothest sound sig. The bass is better than both the DUNU and the Om Audio. It's punchier, digs deeper, and provides more detail than both of those. It's not a particularly omnipresent bass, but it's the most REFINED bass out of all but the Piston. The mids are omnipresent. This is the bread and butter of the H1. Lush, smooth as butter mids. Vocals are gorgeously presented and stand out with NO sibilance whatsoever. It reminds me of the XBA-1 mids, but with much deeper and more prominent bass than a single BA can muster. The highs are slightly rolled off at the top end, but decay and timbre are a delight. Unlike the metallic sound that's so prevalent with the XBA-3 and XBA-4, the highs are more natural sounding, with cymbals, snares, toms, and high hats crashes tonally pleasant, accurate, and with a fair amount of decay. Now not as much as the Piston or the DUNU, as each of those 'phones has insanely long sustain times and decay can go on without much roll off until the very highest registers, but the H1 isn't that far behind really. Guitars and strings sound so amazing. I can't stress how good jazz, metal, and r&b sounded with the H1. This was my favorite sound signature TBH. Makes me wonder just how stellar the H3 must be, with it's dual BA/single dynamic configuration? 
  
 The *Om Audio IEP*, along with the DUNU, actually sounded like it has recessed mids as compared to the H1. The OM Audio, with it's aggressive upper mids and sharp lower highs, just seemed a bit sucked out next to the H1. The bass wasn't as refined or as punchy as the H1. The Om Audio's bass is more in line with the DUNU when it comes to weight, presence, and depth. The Om Audio, like the DUNU, had a penchant for sibilance with poor mastering and older tracks, and was less forgiving. The highs are leaner, meaner, and more detailed than the H1, the Piston, and just slightly behind the DUNU in decay times and sustain. Cymbals ring long and crashes crash authoritatively with the OM Audio, with razor sharpness and clarity when dealing with metal and hard rock. This is a balanced IEM, with a soundstage wider than the H1 and the Piston, and only dominated by the DUNU. Detail retrieval also goes to the OM right after the DUNU, but the mids aren't even in the same zip code as the H1. The H1 is king of the mids, with only the Piston about a mile back close to matching them.
  
 The *Xiaomi Piston* is the only true dynamic, and well, as being such, was the IEM with the least soundstage, the least amount of detail, the least capable mids, BUT it kicked butt on the other three when it came to bass weight, sub bass detail, and presence. The bass, while neither boomy or particularly punchy, is slightly behind the H1 in refinement, but makes up for it with detail. You can hear the bass players fingers playing chords and progressions with the Piston, and coupled with that amazing treble presence, makes for such an engaging listen. Only the DUNU had longer decay and sustain times, and only the OM was better at presenting micro details in the upper registers. Even better than the DUNU, which treble detail can get lost in the sibilance and weighty mids. Smoothness of the mids is second only to the  H1, and slightly ahead of the DUNU, but the DUNU trump the Piston in mid details and soundstage, so as to have a 3D audio presentation, while the Piston are the most 2D of all four. Still an impressive audio device that sells for $20.00. 
  
 So at the end of the day, I'm picking the H1 because it has a texture, smoothness, and warmth that just tugs at my ear and heart. It's a beautiful, lush, quiet sound, with class and refinement. If the H1 is a classy lady dressed in red and black, then the OM Audio is that punk rocker, with aggression, power, and purpose, dressed in silver and black. The DUNU is the athlete. Peak in performance, physically imposing, brash, yet graceful when called upon. The Piston is that great all-arounder. Equally capable with metal as it is comfortable with rap. The jack of all trades, and master of none, yet a valuable addition to the community. 
  
 Thank you and g'day.
 
*Preference* : H1 > DUNU DN-1000 > OM Audio IEP > Xiaomi Piston
*Sound Quality* : DUNU DN-1000 > H1 > Om Audio IEP > Xiaomi Piston


----------



## IEMagnet01

benf said:


> Are you saying that audiophiles just can't care about bass?
> I want a headphone that is great all over the frequencies, don't think it makes me a bass head.


 
 no. didn't say that at all. Audiophiles care about all things. detail. soundstage. imaging. balance. lows. mids. highs. 
  
 bass head = BASS first, and all else after...OR...they wouldn't be called bass heads now would they?


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Yes, CKN70 has more clarity overall, but Pistons are close. If you want more bass and generally good clarity, Pistons will suffice, but the CKN70 is almost approaching BA-like clarity to my ears.




Thanks man. I have the CKN70's but was just curious to see if the Pistons bestest them for a cheaper price. I think my next purchase will be the ATH IM70 unless the Fostex TE-05 turn out to be better. Have you compared the CKN70 with the IM70?


----------



## kahaluu

iemagnet01 said:


> So I spent the last couple hours comparing the *DUNU DN-1000*, *Sony XBA-H1*, *OM Audio InEarPeace*, and yes..I threw in the *Xiaomi Piston* into the mix just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice impressions. Sounds like the H1's are made in heaven for you. Glad you like them.


----------



## daveyostrow

iemagnet01 said:


> So I spent the last couple hours comparing the *DUNU DN-1000*, *Sony XBA-H1*, *OM Audio InEarPeace*, and yes..I threw in the *Xiaomi Piston* into the mix just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 great review, the h1 really get you moving with rock


----------



## IEMagnet01

daveyostrow said:


> great review, the h1 really get you moving with rock


 
 yes sir they do. that's what I love most about them. they are amazing for metal and rock, and that's my main listen, so these are made with my preferred signature. @kahaluu Thank you, and yes I do love them. Best $100 i've spent in awhile. Now for the B3!


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, just got Oms, pretty nice, not burned, not comparing to anything else yet, but has good bass, cymbals.clear, differentiated. Miss are interesting, they are slightly recessed, but vocals are good (my usual test is to see if I can pick out any lyrics by Aimee Mann that I couldn't make out before. They passed). They are somewhat dark, but engaging to these ears . Now that I have InnerPeace, all I need is Heaven. Also got a free pair of Velodyne Bluetooth phones, haven't tried them yet, and ordered the AT -IM70 today. Just another day at the office...


----------



## IEMagnet01

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, just got Oms, pretty nice, not burned, not comparing to anything else yet, but has good bass, cymbals.clear, differentiated. Miss are interesting, they are slightly recessed, but vocals are good (my usual test is to see if I can pick out any lyrics by Aimee Mann that I couldn't make out before. They passed). They are somewhat dark, but engaging to these ears . Now that I have InnerPeace, all I need is Heaven. Also got a free pair of Velodyne Bluetooth phones, haven't tried them yet, and ordered the AT -IM70 today. Just another day at the office...


 
 The H1 is smooth and sweet with vocal presentation that is out of this world. That might be a great next buy?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

any news on the beyerdynamic dx160 guys ? looks interesting


----------



## peter123

kahaluu said:


> Nice impressions. Sounds like the H1's are made in heaven for you. Glad you like them.




 +1


----------



## MuZo2

iemagnet01 said:


> The *Om Audio IEP*, along with the DUNU, actually sounded like it has recessed mids as compared to the H1. The OM Audio, with it's aggressive upper mids and sharp lower highs, just seemed a bit sucked out next to the H1. The bass wasn't as refined or as punchy as the H1.


 
 Originally Posted by *IEMagnet01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 The next great hybrid. The OM Audio InEarPeace.
  
 Single dynamic/single BA
  
 Wonderfully balanced sound with mids that are present and dynamic, and not sucked out and recessed.
  
 This is not a V-Shaped hybrid. 
  
 I'm enjoying these more than i have any IEM in some time. 
  


kahaluu said:


> Sounds like the H1's are made in heaven for you. Glad you like them.


 
 New Toy Syndrome


----------



## Vain III

muzo2 said:


> New Toy Syndrome




I'll just answer this for IEM. He said that the mids sounded recessed in comparison to the H1. You quoted his post in which he said the mids on the IEP were balanced with the other frequencies; IIRC he described the DN1K the same way. By this comparison we can establish that the DN1K & IEP are balanced, almost flat, to his ears while the H1 are mid & bass forward with relaxed treble. Kind-of like a AT phone but AT is more balance treble and not relaxed.


----------



## MuZo2

iemagnet01 said:


> The DN-1000 was susceptible to sibilance on certain tracks, and on certain older masters, the sibilance was present and annoying. Bass is decent. It's detailed and present, but doesn't have much sub bass extension, and more slight mid bass hump.  Mids are ever so slightly recessed, but nothing to write home to complain about. It was also the LOUDEST 'phone. On volume 6, I had to turn it down to 5 or 4 as to not overwhelm my hearing.


 
 Originally Posted by *IEMagnet01*
 my DUNU DN-1000 are absolutely ridiculous good!.The DUNU DN-1000 will be great for a good while. They are very high class audio.
  
 New Toy Syndrome - The problem where an owner of a new expensive toy is blinded to the shortcomings of that item.


----------



## IEMagnet01

muzo2 said:


> Originally Posted by *IEMagnet01*
> my DUNU DN-1000 are absolutely ridiculous good!.The DUNU DN-1000 will be great for a good while. They are very high class audio.
> 
> New Toy Syndrome - The problem where an owner of a new expensive toy is blinded to the shortcomings of that item.




+1 for what Vain III said. That was exactly the comparison and perception. As for that second quote, that was my commenting on the DUNU as I was listening to them. That was not in the context of comparison or any A/B'ing, so yes, as I was reveling in the DUNU at that moment, they were fantastically awesome and still are. High class. Was listening to them before bed, after spending a few hours with the H1.


----------



## IEMagnet01

The H1 are a very mid forward IEM. The sound signature, if I must find a comparison, would be closest to the TDK BA-200, but with the treble extension a bit better and clearer, but it has that warm, smooth, almost dark feel. That's the SS that I prefer the most. I guess that's from years of Sennheiser devotion?


----------



## doctorjazz

Doesn't anyone sleep around here???? :rolleyes:


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Doesn't anyone sleep around here???? :rolleyes:




One has to make pretty tough priorities: either sleep or keep up with this thread


----------



## doctorjazz

It's tough, man, but someone has to do it! :-D


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> There are plenty of 40mm portables out there, nobody is comparing them to each other just because they have the same size driver.
> I could understand if both models at least were built on the same technology (CNT), but that's not the case.
> 
> I don't think that AT was trying to lure somebody to buy their headphone by mistake, it's just a coincidence.


 

 Wow what a weird way of thinking. The same category in so many aspects(not just the driver size) but they can't be compared because the driver coating is different? So, you can't compare the Pistons to the Philips cause the Piston has a different driver material, right?
  
 And AT, which already has an ES500, comes out with an S500 and never having an "S" series before is just a coincidence and has nothing to do with the JVC S500. Sorry but competing makers many times come out with their "answer" to competing products. Their new IM series is not designed more like Shure and Westone out of coincidence but you copy what works.


----------



## Grayson73

iemagnet01 said:


> The H1 is smooth and sweet with vocal presentation that is out of this world. That might be a great next buy?


 
 The best vocals of what I have are the Tenore.  I'll have to get the H1 someday to compare.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Wow what a weird way of thinking. The same category in so many aspects(not just the driver size) but they can't be compared because the driver coating is different? So, you can't compare the Pistons to the Philips cause the Piston has a different driver material, right?
> 
> And AT, which already has an ES500, comes out with an S500 and never having an "S" series before is just a coincidence and has nothing to do with the JVC S500. Sorry but competing makers many times come out with their "answer" to competing products. Their new IM series is not designed more like Shure and Westone out of coincidence but you copy what works.


 

 Are you trolling or seriously not getting my point?
  
 You can compare anything with anything, but AT's S500 was immediately juxtaposed with JVC's S500 by some posters here, and not with anything else!
 Why do you think that happened? Other than the name, they do not have any more in common with each other than with any other portables.
 They don't even look alike, so how exactly AT is trying to fool anybody?  Can you imagine chinese Beats Studio nockoffs looking nothing like Beats, just being called Studio?
 How much do you think that would sell?


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> The best vocals of what I have are the Tenore.  I'll have to get the H1 someday to compare.




Stick with the Tenore.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> Stick with the Tenore.


 
 Yeah, probably listen to DannyBai LOL
  
 Lot of hyperbole being thrown around this thread, Danny seems like one of the more grounded and experienced users that frequents here


----------



## bhazard

iemagnet01 said:


> yes sir they do. that's what I love most about them. they are amazing for metal and rock, and that's my main listen, so these are made with my preferred signature. @kahaluu Thank you, and yes I do love them. Best $100 i've spent in awhile. Now for the B3!


 
 I'm hoping you get the same pro tuned version of the B3 that I have. A few of the people who got the newer ones are having a much different experience over what I'm hearing.


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Stick with the Tenore.


 
 Have you (or anyone here) found any IEMs that have better vocals than the Tenore? None of my IEMs nor headphones can compete.


----------



## IEMagnet01

bhazard said:


> I'm hoping you get the same pro tuned version of the B3 that I have. A few of the people who got the newer ones are having a much different experience over what I'm hearing.


 
 thanks. it's the one worry I got, but they seemed to assure me I got the version I wanted. we'll see?


----------



## Grayson73

The Tenore may surprise you.  The Basso was getting more hype, but not many have tried both the Tenore and Basso.  I think most who has found the Tenore to be better (me, Lifted Andreas, DannyBai).
  
 I bought BA200, Gratitude, and GR07 MK2 with the hopes that they would be better than the Tenore, but they weren't.


----------



## BdTigerZ

Hey guys suggestion for a item under 80 AU?

Fxd80s? Or something else for a noob like me? Clear vocals and tight punchy bass not overwhelming. Please helppp


----------



## vlenbo

killboypowerhed said:


> so you have a problem with my age? I have a problem with you because you're an @$$whole. So when DannyBoi proclaims to the world that the Tenore is better than the Turbines, but he hasn't heard the turbines, then we're supposed to just blindly say ok, let me buy the tenore over the turbine, because the king  of all audio has just spoken? I think I'll stick with the advice and impressions of a group of people against the opinion of one guy. Doesn;t  matter how old i am, ekekeke.


 
 his username is eke2k6
  
 if you're going to say eke repeatedly, say it 2006 times.
  
  
 ekekekekekekekekekekekeke - continue from there.


----------



## vlenbo

killboypowerhed said:


> This thread has too many know it alls with extremely high opinions of themselves and other posters, and not enough good opinions about new discoveries


 
 unless those new discoveries are similar in price and SQ.
  
 Tenores might be just as good as H1. I haven't heard the tenores, but the people who have are danny, and he has the h-3.
  
 People have to save money too, you know.
  
 That's why I adore the fact that the pistons are a newfound discovery that people can buy for less than bassos.
  
 The bassos are $50.
  
 The pistons are $30.
  
 And the pistons are more enjoyable, which means that it is worth saving $20.
  
 The tenores are $70
  
 the H-1 are $150.
  
 You save eighty there.
  
 Just re-read the posts and relax. If you have a problem, say it with composure please.


----------



## IEMagnet01

killboypowerhed said:


> This thread has too many know it alls with extremely high opinions of themselves and other posters, and not enough good opinions about new discoveries


 
 +1


----------



## IEMagnet01

vlenbo said:


> unless those new discoveries are similar in price and SQ.
> 
> Tenores might be just as good as H1. I haven't heard the tenores, but the people who have are danny, and he has the h-3.


 
 ....and??? So he has the H3. And others here have the JH13, and JH16, and the Sennheiser IE800, and the HD800, and AKG 3003. Does that make them the definitive authority on audio? The guy was asking to dismiss my opinions and all other "hyperbole", because one member happened to comment. I respect DannyBai's opinions as I do eric's, and DsNuts, and bhazard. All of them bring great insight into our hobby, but am I going to tell someone to ignore vlenbo's opinion on an IEM because DannyBai says they suck and you say they don't? No i'm not.


----------



## eke2k6

Please don't get this thread locked.


----------



## BenF

This thread will get locked, unless people will start counting to a 100 before posting


----------



## joe

Guys -- Let's tone it down in here.


----------



## BenF

eke2k6 said:


> Please don't get this thread locked.


 

 Great minds think alike


----------



## vlenbo

joe said:


> Guys -- Let's tone it down in here.


 
 +1
  
 Just settle it in a pm fellas, we don't want people to lose this thread for personal reasons.
  
 and @IEM 
  
 good point, but continue that in a pm. Everything is a misunderstanding right now, best to settle it calmly and privately.


----------



## IEMagnet01

joe said:


> Guys -- Let's tone it down in here.


 
 +1 . I know I'm done with this ridiculousness. I'm listening to my DUNU, and having a cup of 'Joe.


----------



## bhazard

Too much drama for an earphone thread. Everyone needs to step back and relax a bit.
  
 The elitism and seriousness needs to stop. I'm pretty sure 99%+ of the people posting here are not Audio Engineers, so posts should be taken as suggestions, impressions, and entertainment at best. To call one person's opinion hyperbole makes the whole thread hyperbole. What makes anyone else more qualified to make that assumption?
  
 I doubt many others have designed and built their own speakers here, nor set up the soundboards at major concert arenas, nor play any instruments, but I wouldn't take a stance that i know any better about audio than anyone else either. Those concerts have easily done some damage over time, so someone in their early 20's could have much better hearing. I could pick out a certain frequency by ear where that person cannot though. Both shared opinions give more useful info than just one.
  
 More Doppio, Dunu, Piston, and Sony talk, less of the attacks please.


----------



## Saoshyant

"Hyperbole - an exaggeration not meant to be taken literally"

Incase anyone was wondering


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> Too much drama for an earphone thread. Everyone needs to step back and relax a bit.
> 
> The elitism and seriousness needs to stop. I'm pretty sure 99%+ of the people posting here are not Audio Engineers, so posts should be taken as suggestions, impressions, and entertainment at best. To call one person's opinion hyperbole makes the whole thread hyperbole. What makes anyone else more qualified to make that assumption?
> 
> ...


 
 This is not personal, I'm just a bit disheartened that this wasn't included, great post anyways.


----------



## IEMagnet01

killboypowerhed said:


> don't come in here late, defend your friends who were in the wrong, and blame me for this fiasco. Take a deeper breath sir, and go back and read each post. I'm here defending someone who got insulted and dismissed for having valid opinions. I'm done with this argument, but please, refrain from targeting me ahead of the guilty parties. thanks.


 
 +1


----------



## BenF

killboypowerhed said:


> don't come in here late, defend your friends who were in the wrong, and blame me for this fiasco. Take a deeper breath sir, and go back and read each post. I'm here defending someone who got insulted and dismissed for having valid opinions. I'm done with this argument, but please, refrain from targeting me ahead of the guilty parties. thanks.


 

 Am I the only one that thinks this account was created yesterday by another member? The timing is too perfect.


----------



## joe

iemagnet01 said:


> +1 . I know I'm done with this ridiculousness. I'm listening to my DUNU, and having a cup of 'Joe.


 
  
 I'm delicious.   Enjoy the DUNU!


----------



## bhazard

vlenbo said:


> This is not personal, I'm just a bit disheartened that this wasn't included, great post anyways.


 
 I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the IM70 at $88. The less talk I see on them, the more I can accomplish this 
  
 I normally hate the AT house sound, but the way the IM70's are described, they are right up my alley. Balanced > everything to me. I may wait for the Dunu 2k too.


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the IM70 at $88. The less talk I see on them, the more I can accomplish this
> 
> I normally hate the AT house sound, but the way the IM70's are described, they are right up my alley. Balanced > everything to me. I may wait for the Dunu 2k too.


 
 If my re700s get here today, maybe someone will feel like talking about the im70s. In addition to my im02 and eq-5 comparison, maybe..lol.
  
 But for you, I'll delay it an hour after I receive them. 
  
 Till then, protect your wallet! Keep it stored in a safe, you might just buy the im70 sooner or later. XD
  
 I hope the person who had the havi b3 pro will enjoy them with better burn-in.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm very strongly considering the dunu dn1k myself, but wondering if I should wait just a little bit longer before buying incase something else comes along.


----------



## IEMagnet01

Sup homies?? Anyone run into a new discovery we should be made aware of?


----------



## IEMagnet01

saoshyant said:


> I'm very strongly considering the dunu dn1k myself, but wondering if I should wait just a little bit longer before buying incase something else comes along.


 
 I'm waiting for the Fostex TE-05 and Auriosonic ROCKETS. Both intrigue me.


----------



## Vain III

On that note... how do the Tenore compare with the IM70 (if anyone owns them both)? I'm looking more at the mid & treble comparison as I know the IM70's bass is probably better just from reviews.


----------



## ericp10

nehcrow said:


> Yeah, probably listen to DannyBai LOL
> 
> Lot of hyperbole being thrown around this thread, Danny seems like one of the more grounded and experienced users that frequents here


 
  
  
 X2


----------



## ericp10

Anyone in here likes classic Gospel music like I do?


----------



## Pastapipo

Does anybody have the vsd1s and the GR07be? I am searching for the vsd1s but with subbass instead of midbass and a wide soundstage. Was wondering if the gr07be is the awnser. Or does someone have another suggestion without the need for me to sell my kidney.


----------



## vlenbo

The Edwin Hawkins singers in that video sound awesome!!! I just recieved my re700s, and I never heard how natural and sweet their vocals sounded until I wore these. I love gospel music, but unfortunately, I never heard of the classics.
  
 I heard modern gospel music of jesus, but mostly rock ones. This one, however, is even better than that rock song I heard. I'll get it up in a min...
  
 Thanks eric, this happy day just got better with that song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Pics of the re700 will soon come. I can tell you that the build is phenomenal, the design is awesome, and the bass is firm as heck, never heard anything like it except the ws99s. The mids are not the center of attention anymore, but still pretty awesome, and the highs are just as relaxing as the es700s. It has more detail however..
  

  
 Not the rock I was talking about, but Robert Valdes is good imo. I love his compassionate and rough voice.


----------



## FredSavage

What is re700?


----------



## vlenbo

fredsavage said:


> What is re700?


 
 It's audio technica's latest headphone release in japan, that somehow didn't make it to the advertisements. 
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 I wish the highs were more forward though...other than that, pretty balanced headphone. Females are awesome. Now that I'm done stating only vague comments, I'm going to burn them in pretty well and compare them to the es700 and ws99s.
  
 Also, the pads are comfy, didn't expect that from at, the headband padding is disappointing, unfortunately.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Have you (or anyone here) found any IEMs that have better vocals than the Tenore? None of my IEMs nor headphones can compete.


 
 I AGREE that the Tenores, after extensive burn in (200+hrs) have equsuite vocals, better than the Bassios. the XBA3 are also delightful but with
 slightly less body.  In order to clarify the abilities of the whole Zero Audio lineup, i am hoping to do a review of the Tenores vs Bassios (which i have)
 and the new Carbon Singulo 510s (on their way to me from Japan) and loaned 500s from Zero Audio and the new Doppios.  the Crbon Singulo and
 Doppios have new technology in them are Zero Audios most current model.  nobody has head the 510s yet (i.e. now reviews or feedback available
 anywhere i can google), so this will be an exciting audio discovery adventure.  stay tuned......and meanwhile enjoy this Tenores, they are superfine for
 the money.....
  
 my OM IEP hybrids are breaking in nicely and show great promise for high end listening...........and the Pistons are delightful and keep improving with
 more burn in.   But Zero Audio has shown a real talent for tuning their earphones that is world class and I'm super excited about comparing their
 whole line up with each other, especially their new offerings......


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> I AGREE that the Tenores, after extensive burn in (200+hrs) have equsuite vocals, better than the Bassios. the XBA3 are also delightful but with
> slightly less body.  In order to clarify the abilities of the whole Zero Audio lineup, i am hoping to do a review of the Tenores vs Bassios (which i have)
> and the new Carbon Singulo 510s (on their way to me from Japan) and loaned 500s from Zero Audio and the new Doppios.  the Crbon Singulo and
> Doppios have new technology in them are Zero Audios most current model.  nobody has head the 510s yet (i.e. now reviews or feedback available
> ...


 
 I feel as though audio technica, zero audio, and kef should work together, but that would be pretty bad. Maybe a collaboration on one headphone, but it's highly unlikely. Thank you for sharing your input drblue!
  
 Can't wait for your carbo singolo! I don't know why, but I have a feeling that they'll have the same amount of bass as the doppios.
  
 Please make the comparison when you can, take your time!  we'll be waiting for which ZA phone would be the best tuned for a human's preference.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> It's audio technica's latest headphone release in japan, that somehow didn't make it to the advertisements.
> 
> looking forward to your comments on these new ATH phones.  i have the old 700s which are delightful and quite a bargain for their sound quality. my w1000s are one of my reference cans in high end headphone listening.
> 
> ...


----------



## IEMagnet01

thanks for the support, people! You are all awesome folks! The DUNU are awesome, but there seems to be that sibilance in the upper register...which i chalk up to the TWFK drivers.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I need a new pair of cans. My Roland's are getting up in age, and I really want something outstanding and detailed, with good bass, but mid-fi priced. Not willing to drop $200 bones on cans.


----------



## Vain III

iemagnet01 said:


> I need a new pair of cans. My Roland's are getting up in age, and I really want something outstanding and detailed, with good bass, but mid-fi priced. Not willing to drop $200 bones on cans.




I thought $200 was Mid-Fi pricing. I was under the impression it went something like this $100< (Low-Fi) $100-$300 (Mid-Fi) $300-$600 (Hi-Fi) >$600 (Summit-Fi)


----------



## IEMagnet01

vain iii said:


> I thought $200 was Mid-Fi pricing. I was under the impression it went something like this $100< (Low-Fi) $100-$300 (Mid-Fi) $300-$600 (Hi-Fi) >$600 (Summit-Fi)


 
 you're pretty accurate with that pricing, but I'm looking at lower mid-fi. I'd pay between $125-150 for a pair of good cans. I've got to save pennies for the Fostex or ROCKETS.


----------



## IEMagnet01

I just lost the opportunity to pick up some *JVC FXC51 *for $20.00. Supposedly has better clarity and highs than the Piston? Oh well. Probably for the better? I must say that my Sennheiser CX150 are not a bad budget IEM. Pretty tight and detailed bass, and solid mids. Treble a bit rolled off though.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> I feel as though audio technica, zero audio, and kef should work together, but that would be pretty bad. Maybe a collaboration on one headphone, but it's highly unlikely. Thank you for sharing your input drblue!
> 
> Can't wait for your carbo singolo! I don't know why, but I have a feeling that they'll have the same amount of bass as the doppios.
> 
> Please make the comparison when you can, take your time!  we'll be waiting for which ZA phone would be the best tuned for a human's preference.


 
 I have the kef 200s and might throw those in the comparison for fun.  i don't have any of the new ath or sony designs, and throwing in my
 favorites like the mdr 7550s or ath  1ks would seem off the point of these comparisons.  i will wait for someone else to do the ath  and sony comparisons.
 meanwhile BX510 singilos shipped from japan today expedited shipping and hope to have them here mid week to burn in.  i love your  request for
 "which phones tuned best for a human's preference"????  are there any other species of life listening in here to phones performance?  bark up now...
 ha.....but i know what you mean....there is listening for comparisons and listening for pleasure and musicality. ultimately we want to listen to the music
 and not the sources or equipment... its when you forget you are listening and the music takes over, and time has gone by and turned into colors,
 patterns, and dreams, that you know something special is going on......the yamaha eph200s were like that.   one moment i was evaluating them and
 an hour later i was dreaming with the music....


----------



## IEMagnet01

drbluenewmexico said:


> I have the kef 200s and might throw those in the comparison for fun.  i don't have any of the new ath or sony designs, and throwing in my
> favorites like the mdr 7550s or ath  1ks would seem off the point of these comparisons.  i will wait for someone else to do the ath  and sony comparisons.
> meanwhile BX510 singilos shipped from japan today expedited shipping and hope to have them here mid week to burn in.  i love your  request for
> "which phones tuned best for a human's preference"????  are there any other species of life listening in here to phones performance?  bark up now...
> ...


 
 the NuForce 770X is a great budget IEM with a wideband dynamic driver.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> I have the kef 200s and might throw those in the comparison for fun.  i don't have any of the new ath or sony designs, and throwing in my
> favorites like the mdr 7550s or ath  1ks would seem off the point of these comparisons.  i will wait for someone else to do the ath  and sony comparisons.
> meanwhile BX510 singilos shipped from japan today expedited shipping and hope to have them here mid week to burn in.  i love your  request for
> "which phones tuned best for a human's preference"????  are there any other species of life listening in here to phones performance? * bark up now..*.
> ...


 
 I'm not going to suggest the fact that an animal can't hear and enjoy them as well, lol. XD But you got me!
  
  
 I will, you see...I hate to break it to you, but I figured this thread out.
  
 You see, before the pistons, monoprice, and budget headphones were sold in markets, the creators of these wonderful iems used....monkeys as their test subjects!
  
 Adding that chocolate smell to trick piston buyers into thinking it was great was just the start of it, the monkeys were also part of the equation. These guys decided to use monkeys and understand their behvaior when listening to music through headphones. If it was a terrible sound signature, monkeys go angry and beserk, destroying the cheap iems/headphones. If it was good, they relax, and become more tame, just like you stated here...and started selling them in bulk. Monkeys were used to evaluate, but they never use humans! I rest my illogical case, lol.
  
 "there is listening for comparisons and listening for pleasure and musicality. ultimately we want to listen to the music
 and not the sources or equipment... its when you forget you are listening and the music takes over, and time has gone by and turned into colors,
 patterns, and dreams, that you know something special is going on"

 I'm thinking the audio technica company used a monkey and got that result from this re700.  I love that comment you made, as it is how I hear the ath. and I totally agree with you! My mistake on that, I do agree though, it is mostly how a person gets engaged with the earphones, forget technicality. However, one of those ZAs you have will have to be ranked last, another first, and the other in the middle. I want to know which is your favorite tuning is all,  thanks for clarifying and that joke, lol.
  
 WHEN DID THE 200 COME OUT?! I WANT IT. :O


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> The Edwin Hawkins singers in that video sound awesome!!! I just recieved my re700s, and I never heard how natural and sweet their vocals sounded until I wore these. I love gospel music, but unfortunately, I never heard of the classics.
> 
> I heard modern gospel music of jesus, but mostly rock ones. This one, however, is even better than that rock song I heard. I'll get it up in a min...
> 
> ...




  
 No problem friend! 





>


----------



## vlenbo

fredsavage said:


> That's a pretty headphone. I like it.


 
 I agree wholeheartedly man. If these are better than my headphone collection so far, it can't hurt to buy it from cdjapan as well. It's only $150, I bought it for $170 with tenso instead. However, it is worth that much and possibly a bit more so far. Possibly, once I burn them in.


----------



## kova4a

I got an update on my order from ibuygou today. Apparently, they managed to ship my Pistons just before they stopped working for the Chinese New Year, so now I might get lucky and receive them in one month instead of two.


----------



## RoMee

vlenbo said:


> I agree wholeheartedly man. If these are better than my headphone collection so far, it can't hurt to buy it from cdjapan as well. It's only $150, I bought it for $170 with tenso instead. However, it is worth that much and possibly a bit more so far. Possibly, once I burn them in.


 
  
 Looks like you're enjoying them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm glad I didn't cancel my order, I haven't had too much time with mine because I bought a bunch of other headphones and dap at the same time but so far so good. I love the design.


----------



## vlenbo

romee said:


> Looks like you're enjoying them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You too friend? awesome!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the other headphones are pretty good for what you paid. How about those ep-700s you bought? did that arrive as well? It's cool that you didn't spend that much time, better to enjoy what arrived, and more importantly, enjoy those SQs for a while before going to a new one!


----------



## RoMee

vlenbo said:


> You too friend? awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't tried the EP700 yet, it's still in the box. Most of my time has been towards tuning my modded HM3 and modifying Entropy's kernel for my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0.
 I'm dedicating next weekend to the EP700. This weekend belong to the RE700.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> It's audio technica's latest headphone release in japan, that somehow didn't make it to the advertisements.


 
  
 Congrats vlenbo, good luck with them! Look forward to the impressions. They do look the business. Up to the individual about the padding unless they uncomfortable for some reason. I like the flusher fitting, less padded cans as far as portables.


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> I have the kef 200s and might throw those in the comparison for fun.  i don't have any of the new ath or sony designs, and throwing in my
> favorites like the mdr 7550s or ath  1ks would seem off the point of these comparisons.  i will wait for someone else to do the ath  and sony comparisons.
> meanwhile BX510 singilos shipped from japan today expedited shipping and hope to have them here mid week to burn in.  i love your  request for
> "which phones tuned best for a human's preference"????  are there any other species of life listening in here to phones performance?  bark up now...
> ...


 
 Looking forward to your comparison!  How do the KEF M200, ATH-1K, and EPH-100 vocals compare to Tenore?  Which of your current IEMs would you say has better vocals than Tenore?


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this account was created yesterday by another member? The timing is too perfect.


 
 Nope, right there with you! Oddly suspicious from the get go.
  


vlenbo said:


> I'm not going to suggest the fact that an animal can't hear and enjoy them as well, lol. XD But you got me!
> 
> 
> I will, you see...I hate to break it to you, but I figured this thread out.
> ...


 
 I might just agree. Just look at this...


 Obviously monkey approved! That is one calm looking monkey!(yeah I know it's a chimp just go with it anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DannyBai

I never said anything about the Turbines. What's IEMagnets alias's talking about?

I only speak about what I've heard and give honest opinions dude.


----------



## Dsnuts

A review of the new ICON DAC AMP by yours truly..Something to chew on.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-icon-dac-black-headphone-amp-with-usb/reviews/10358
  
 Congrats on them RE700s Vlenbo. Those look nice in deed.


----------



## BenF

> Originally Posted by *IEMagnet01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
 and this:

*IEMagnet01*
(aka IEMagnet, *KillboyPowerhed*, FredSavage, BuddyGuy1)
  
  
 He finally got himself banned...


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> A review of the new ICON DAC AMP by yours truly..Something to chew on.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-icon-dac-black-headphone-amp-with-usb/reviews/10358
> 
> Congrats on them RE700s Vlenbo. Those look nice in deed.


 

 ^
... but hook it up with the review samples nutman!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Very nice read and pictures Dsnuts.


----------



## ericp10

Nice read Dsnuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks guys..It was a very fun review. Not as complete as I would have liked as I limited to audio sources but I had to admit. Hooking the ICON to my receiver yielded unbelievable sound. It works perfectly as a pre amp.. POWAH!..
  
 Oh and Ericp. Your right about the H3s loving more power.. In this case. Wish you could hear what the H3 sounds like out of this ICON.. OH man.  I have them in my ears as I type..


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> A review of the new ICON DAC AMP by yours truly..Something to chew on.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-icon-dac-black-headphone-amp-with-usb/reviews/10358
> 
> Congrats on them RE700s Vlenbo. Those look nice in deed.


 
 That is some fine write up DSnuts, I am disappointed that the DAC didn't help the doppios bass much, but it is expected. It's awesome to hear that the h-3s and the rest did awesomely!
  
 So these things help out in giving that FORCE huh? I might need that, at the moment I hear a recessed treble on the re700s. That new toy syndrome vanished, and I am hearing it more cynically now. But I digress.
  
 Either way, I am happy that nuforce outdid themselves yet again, they are pretty competitive to what's out right now, and the price seems modest enough for me to purchase...later...
  
 And thanks, they are pretty fancy. It's almost a gentleman's luxurious headphone.


----------



## kova4a

benf said:


> and this:
> 
> *IEMagnet01*
> (aka IEMagnet, *KillboyPowerhed*, FredSavage, BuddyGuy1)
> ...


 
 LOL That was stupid!


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> LOL That was stupid!


 
 So that feeling was true. That power whatever acted just like IEM. Pretty sad and a waste of time here.
 Now that it's over, can we relish the doppios, audio technica IMs, thinksounds, kefs, pistons, and sony earphones? 
  
 and @jant71 
  
 Nice, lol, I was hoping someone would post proof of that monkey/chimp/ape theory. you can switch the terms monkey to chimp accordingly if you want, jant71, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> That is some fine write up DSnuts, I am disappointed that the amp didn't help the doppios bass much, but it is expected. It's awesome to hear that the h-3s and the rest did awesomely!
> 
> So these things help out in giving that FORCE huh? I might need that, at the moment I hear a recessed treble on the re700s. That new toy syndrome vanished, and I am hearing it more cynically now. But I digress.
> 
> ...


 

 Thats just it. The Doppios are over efficient. How many iems are 12 Ohms is my question..Not many. These iems are too sensitive for this type of power. The ICON can drive 600 Ohm cans with ease. It drives my X1 to blazing loud levels at 30% volume. It lacks nothing in the way of power but for sensitive iems. A no go. It comes out way too bright and is a complete miss match.
  
 Now the Doppios on my X3 or DX50 however is a complete different ball game.


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> So that feeling was true. That power whatever acted just like IEM. Pretty sad and a waste of time here.
> Now that it's over, can we relish the doppios, audio technica IMs, thinksounds, kefs, pistons, and sonys?


 
 Well, in this case it was quite obvious but personally I'm not a huge fan of this "if more than one person have the same IP address they can't be members on the same site". You'd better tell your wives or roommates to not try to get into your hobby coz if they create an account here you both might be banned LOL I never thought about this but I had a friend staying home for some time and we decided to play some online poker and needless to say we were blocked even though we were just playing against each other but with IP address rules like that admins always assume someone is scamming.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Thats just it. The Doppios are over efficient. How many iems are 12 Ohms is my question..Not many. These iems are too sensitive for this type of power. The ICON can drive *600 Ohm* cans with ease. It drives my X1 to blazing *loud levels at 30% volume*. It lacks nothing in the way of power but for sensitive iems. A no go. It comes out way too bright and is a complete miss match.
> 
> Now the Doppios on my X3 or DX50 however is a complete different ball game.


 
 Holy dooly, that's a pretty powerful DAC. More surprising is the doppio's impedance. Only ones I've known to have that is the xba-3. The xba-4 has even less, and the im02s that I have are 36 Ohms. That's a shame, I wanted to hear the improvements in clarity, bass depth, and treble happiness that you would obtain from the DAC in one package, as you stated that the whole package, mids, lows, and highs, gain leverage from the DAC...
  
 This DAC is meant for my father, he would definitely want a headphone that can operate to at least that much percent in volume. I wouldn't even go near 10 percent as I'm pretty sensitive to sound. 
  
 And too bright towards silibance? that is disconcerting, looks like my im-02s may suffer as well, even with My sony Z DAP, the im02s can get bright if the recording shows. However, its a good thing those two DAPS, X3 and the DX50s, work well with the doppios, so it might not be bad for the IEMS I already bought though. 
  
 Thanks for your grand info again, Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

One thing I didn't mention on the review. NuForce sound includes non fatiguing treble and highs. It is very detailed but a touch less presence in the highs vs the mids and the lows. Nuforce Dacs are ideal for guys that want less fatiguing sound. Even their $110 UDAC-3 has this same sound signature.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> One thing I didn't mention on the review. NuForce sound includes non fatiguing treble and highs. It is very detailed but a touch less presence in the highs vs the mids and the lows. Nuforce Dacs are ideal for guys that want less fatiguing sound. Even their $110 UDAC-3 has this same sound signature.


 
 That won't help any of my headphones except my im-02s. What a shame!!!!
  
 But that is actually a great thing. Thanks for this updated info.


----------



## Vain III

vain iii said:


> On that note... how do the Tenore compare with the IM70 (if anyone owns them both)? I'm looking more at the mid & treble comparison as I know the IM70's bass is probably better just from reviews.




Anyone?


----------



## Mackem

Still loving my Carbo Bassos. Nothing has interested me enough to warrant getting rid of these; they're cheap and supremely comfortable due to the light weight. Must have over 500 hours on the Bassos now *easily. *I'm now curious as to whether or not the Carbo Tenores would fare better with Kpop or not with them having better vocals.
  
 I do wish that Zero Audio would bring out a true successor to the Carbo Basso that retains the same sound signature and bass levels with refinements elsewhere. I'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## DannyBai

vain iii said:


> Anyone?


 
 I don't think anyone owns both.  Maybe one of us with either one can send it to whomever that has the other.  I'm game and I have the Tenore.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> I got an update on my order from ibuygou today. Apparently, they managed to ship my Pistons just before they stopped working for the Chinese New Year, so now I might get lucky and receive them in one month instead of two.




Indeed Sir Kova indeed. I remember the year I knew nothing about Chinese New year or was informed long before joining here, all my Pokemon toys took easily 2 months.


----------



## bhima

Hey Ds... how are those Doppios compared to say, the Rocket R-50's? I'm guessing they probably are a bit fuller than the R-50's with a hair less brightness at the expense of just a bit of high treble resolve. Or, that's what I'm wishing for haha.


----------



## sfwalcer

h20fidelity said:


> Indeed Sir Kova indeed. I remember the year I knew nothing about Chinese New year or was informed long before joining here, *all my Pokemon toys took easily 2 months*.


 
 ^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 


  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 I knew someone would fall for it, but of all people, I didn't expect you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Uncle H20 teaching you a lesson.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  


h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

h20fidelity said:


> I knew someone would fall for it, but of all people, I didn't expect you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ No need to repress it meng, we try not to judge much here but.... 
  
 i ain't even mad though cuz i ain't the one that listens to Britney Spears. HE HE HE So your Pokemon comment isn't really that far-fetched. 
  
 Regardless SHOTS FYRED!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... i'll be keeping a close EYE on you from now on if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
... Cyclops Approves of this message.


----------



## vlenbo

even with a change of pads, the re700 doesn't have its treble recession fixed. 

 I used the esw9 lambskin pad.
  
 Weird thing is, the pads of the re700 have three layers of foam under it. When I switched, the mids were closer, a bit more sharper, the highs didn't change, and the bass was weaker.
  
 This is confusing...


----------



## BenF

At the 60 hours point the Pistons sound quite awesome, especially vocals. Bass is great too, but the mids do take the cake.
 Definitely a step above SHE3590, probably equal or superior to Carbo Bassos.
  
 Too bad I will probably never listen to them after the burn-in - the wide barrel makes my ears hurt.


----------



## Dsnuts

bhima said:


> Hey Ds... how are those Doppios compared to say, the Rocket R-50's? I'm guessing they probably are a bit fuller than the R-50's with a hair less brightness at the expense of just a bit of high treble resolve. Or, that's what I'm wishing for haha.


 
  
 Never heard the R-50s. Don't know if Danny or Ericp ever had them..To be honest I am new to the dual ba realm but not so new to Zero Audio tuning. The Doppios are clearly my most detailed iem. They astonish every time I hear them..Wish I could send everyone a pair just for being on the thread.

 That gives me an idea.,next time Nuforce gives up a DAC for me to review I will request that all my friends on the Discovery thread also will need one as well. That is how I roll!. Hows that!.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Man I knew that the alias was IEM Magnet! He always seemed to be at the centre of arguments. There has been much more arguments in this thread since he started posting in it imo.


----------



## Leo888

Hi everyone, think I read pages back that someone talking about the FAD Heaven V. Hoping to hear some thoughts about them and maybe some comparison. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BenF

leo888 said:


> Hi everyone, think I read pages back that someone talking about the FAD Heaven V. Hoping to hear some thoughts about them and maybe some comparison. Thanks in advance.


 

 You'll get more response here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/613641/final-audio-design-appreciation-discussion-thread


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts made the front page!
Congrats buddy.

The Tokyo headphone festival thread on the front page mentions the Zero Audio earphones too.


----------



## vwinter

benf said:


> You'll get more response here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613641/final-audio-design-appreciation-discussion-thread




The 3 people, soon to be 4 people that have them all hang out in this thread lol.


----------



## vlenbo

*AUDIO TECHNICA - RE700 IMPRESSIONS*
  
I've had more than enough time to listen to these headphones, and all I can say is yowza!!
  
I enjoy most of the SQ that it provides, granted, there is one glaring problem that I find in this headphone, it might just be me since the fit matters a lot on some headphones, this might not be an exception. Let's get to it.
  
Starting from the lows
  
Lows: IT IS AMAZING. IT almost has the same thickness as the ws99, and surprisingly, just as tight! It's just as tight as the beloved ws99 cans, and it has enough quantity to put the es700s to shame. The quality and amount is better than the es700. The impact, punchyness, texture, and rumble is great on these headphones, though I believe the es700 may have the same type of impact, only, these do it better due to the tightness. 
 Drums sound pretty awesome with these, listening to x-x islands right now, the drum hits are impactful, detailed, and best of all, full!
  
 Mids: The vocals do not take center stage in this headphone, in fact, I'd go as far as to say that these have a well balanced lows to mids combination. The voices are....not the same as the es700 surprisingly. It's not as forward, and it loses some detail that the es700s had. It's smoother than the es700s, more natural, and the vocals feel a bit distant, though not recessed. To provide an example for this, imagine the es700s as the male who sings right at you front and center on the GROUND. With these, you hear a beautiful woman's voice in the air, not that far from you, but you hear that the voices have flown above ground level of the headphone's drivers.
  
 Vocals are not as thick as the es700s, but still pretty thick, the vocals have that magic that the es700s had, though it does it better as it is creamy smooth, not air smooth like the es700s. 
  
 Highs: The treble is awesome, it has no grain that I heard from the es700s at times, and it is smooth...pretty smooth that I'd say it could be basso smooth, though it has more detail, clarity, and bite to it. Unfortunately, the trebles sound recessed as every recording, I had trouble hearing the treble, which disappointed me. I changed the earpads and whoah!! I found three layers of foam. 
  
  
 One black
 One White
 One Gray
  
 I do not know the significance of the filters, but I decided to leave them, though initially, I wanted to remove them. I almost did, but I remembered that I could just switch the earpads with the lambskin. Without the foam, vocals sound closer, highs still unaffected, and lows probably affected with weaker bass quantity. Now that I painfully replaced the stock earpads,  I have a placebo effect due to my tinkering. I feel like the mids and highs and lows are not the same, but it'll go away.
  
 I do say that the highs  have the texture to beat the es700s though, but since I can barely hear it sometimes, I can't give much info other than the nice detailed splashes it gives, it's pretty much llike someone splashing on the water itself, though a lot smoother than it sounds. 
  
 Here is the housing and driver size difference between my two beloved cans.
  
  

  
 Earpads: COMFY, better than the es700's stock
  
 Leather pad, it is comfortable actually, jant71 was right, but I was worried of the quantity of the padding as the es700s started to hurt my head when weeks passed.


----------



## DannyBai

Very nice vlenbo.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Dsnuts made the front page!
> Congrats buddy.
> 
> The Tokyo headphone festival thread on the front page mentions the Zero Audio earphones too.


 
  
 Congrats DS, glad to see you in the front page as well.
  
 I hope more people buy them.


dannybai said:


> Very nice vlenbo.


 
 Thank you kindly, Danny.


----------



## raisedbywolves

bhazard and eric, are you guys any closer to getting your astrotecs yet? still waffling on them and was hoping to hear some impressions soon.


----------



## ericp10

raisedbywolves said:


> bhazard and eric, are you guys any closer to getting your astrotecs yet? still waffling on them and was hoping to hear some impressions soon.


Should have both early next week.


----------



## Leo888

benf said:


> You'll get more response here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/613641/final-audio-design-appreciation-discussion-thread




Thanks BenF. Have read the thread but looking for comparison here as I have few of the discovery. Would be good to hear the comparison to relate it to something I have experience with. 



vwinter said:


> The 3 people, soon to be 4 people that have them all hang out in this thread lol.




Sure thing vwinter, looks forward to more impression.


----------



## DannyBai

leo888 said:


> Thanks BenF. Have read the thread but looking for comparison here as I have few of the discovery. Would be good to hear the comparison to relate it to something I have experience with.
> Sure thing vwinter, looks forward to more impression.




Which comparisons Leo?


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> Which comparisons Leo?




Hi Danny, was trying to keep the post short thus didn't mention any iems that I own. Thru this thread, I ended up with the Basso, CKN70, S2, R3 (free with my DX50 purchase), Delta and MA750. There are couple more but that was before I discover this great thread. Would really appreciate some comparison with the iems I own so that I could have a reference point to relate to and get a better picture of how the Heaven V sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

vain iii said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > On that note... how do the Tenore compare with the IM70 (if anyone owns them both)? I'm looking more at the mid & treble comparison as I know the IM70's bass is probably better just from reviews.
> ...




I've got the IM70 on order, hopefully come sometime next week. I have the Tenores, though I have to pry them away from my 15 year old daughter (her Meelectronic A-151s gave up the ghost)...so, I may be able to listen to both when the AT arrives.

Cable note...those who don't believe cables make a difference...I have Senn 650's, always thought they were a bit polite, the Senn "haze" that is described. Ordered a nice silver cable for them as a replacement, came today. Haven't had a chance to listen much, but my quick, 1st impression is WOW!!! Sounds like a whole new animal! Not polite or reticent in any way. I may look into better cables still (it seemed nuts to spend almost as much on replacement cables as the original headphones cost, but I'm beginning to see that it may make sense).
I know, I'll be hearing from the snake oil crowd, but that's how I hear it (preliminary, of course)
Just sayin'...


----------



## DannyBai

leo888 said:


> Hi Danny, was trying to keep the post short thus didn't mention any iems that I own. Thru this thread, I ended up with the Basso, CKN70, S2, R3 (free with my DX50 purchase), Delta and MA750. There are couple more but that was before I discover this great thread. Would really appreciate some comparison with the iems I own so that I could have a reference point to relate to and get a better picture of how the Heaven V sound.




Ok. I have listened to all those and still own the S2 and MA750 so I'll listen to these and the V through the DX50 and report back this weekend. I can tell you right off that I think the V is hard to beat but will try and explain the sound differences.


----------



## waynes world

Excellent writeup vlenbo! Thanks!


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm at least one of the ones mentioning the Heaven V's, and posting silly music to boot. Also on order, also to come soon, probably next week (the postman is starting to look at me funny). Don't know when I'll have the time to compare all these (not sure when I'll have the time to LISTEN to all these, much less write them up), but I'll try to get in at least some brief impressions.
I had stopped, but you asked for it!!!!!


BTW-Nice write ups, DS, and Vienbo, loved the Edwin Hawkins Singers, great track, just got to my computer, doing my catch up thing (just got my wifi back yesterday, thank goodness)


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> Ok. I have listened to all those and still own the S2 and MA750 so I'll listen to these and the V through the DX50 and report back this weekend. I can tell you right off that I think the V is hard to beat but will try and explain the sound differences.




Thanks a lot Danny, that will be great. Looking forward to it.

Hi doctor, will also be looking forward to your thoughts and impression.Thanls you in advance.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Excellent writeup vlenbo! Thanks!


 
 Thanks wayne, and you are welcome!.
  
  
 EDIT: Looks like it was a placebo effect.
  
 The highs are about the same as the es700s to be honest, it's just that these are smoother, more detailed and clearer in the whole sound spectrum. Giving me the illusion of less treble. The es700 sounded as though it was slightly veiled (Imagine being submerged in water and then coming out of the pool. There's a difference in sound), it's the same thing almost, just that it was pretty detailed regardless. This one is smoother and cleaner, and I like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You know, I think these are starting to become my favorites now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I regret switching the pads, as it didn't need them changed. (I didn't change the pads again, just stating that I did earlier. I might buy another one, but I think I'm fine.)
  
 I blame the J-Pop collection I have. They don't have strong treble quantity that I crave. Good thing I have spotify, those American/British songs like Arctic Monkeys, Led Zeppelin, Yes, The Killers, and Michael Jackson will be enough.
  
 Oh, and the way I figured out the placebo effect was continuously playing the same two seconds on the "Crying Lightning" Track by Arctic Monkeys. The re700 sounded like it had a bit more. Welp, since the mids and lows are more controlled than the es700s (though it has more bass than it), I would say that this IS a balanced headphone. All you need to worry about is recording quality, but other than that, this headphone is pretty good and can compete with headphones that cost $220. MIGHT compete with $250, but I am sure it would be safe at $220.


----------



## vlenbo

Forgot to mention, the re700's mids sound warmer than the es700's. The 700's sound drier, murkier, the re700's sound airier as I mentioned, warmer, and the bass, I was correct. It does have better texture and such, but it also has better impact and rumble. This re700 is a match for me, and hopefully to others here who are curious. Cheers fellas, this year is starting out pretty awesome.


----------



## raisedbywolves

ericp10 said:


> Should have both early next week.


 

 can't wait!


----------



## Mackem

Got some legit Sony hybrid tips and they make the seal and comfort of the Bassos even better for me. Man, I just can't part with these; Zero Audio really know what they are doing. Anyone that doesn't have a pair of the Carbo Basso or Carbo Tenore really should try them out. Value for money is amazing.


----------



## Leo888

+1. Basso with Sony hybrid tip works really well for me too and it just sound so good thru the C3/BH2. Really gives me a good and fun ear time. Though cannot be considered a new discovery by now but still a discovery that deserve a great value tag.

BTW Mackem, where did you order the Sony hybrids as I might need a couple more pairs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mackem

I bought them from the USA via eBay, only way I could find them for a reasonable price unfortunately.


----------



## Leo888

mackem said:


> I bought them from the USA via eBay, only way I could find them for a reasonable price unfortunately.




No problem Mackem. I will just google and try to hunt for some. Thanks.


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > vain iii said:
> ...




Thanks, Doc.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quick note, then off to work, not taking back the initial comment on the cable for the Senn 650's, definitely sound different than the stock, but not sure I'm completely happy with all the differences. On listening some more last night, I still heard more immediacy, a less laid back presentation. I did think I may be losing some detail, though. Again, didn't do the A-B thing, on my list (which is getting long), but report in when I've listened some more.


----------



## 1ofamillion

It's nice that I don't have to sort through 100+ posts every few hours now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The re700's look interesting though!


----------



## lzfxxx

I find your there are too much good IEMs in this thread. It's hard to compare them all. So What's the best choice(IEM) for me, if I have $10-30?


----------



## Shawn71

Get piston 2. Despite you havent posted your genres that you listen to most.


----------



## Vain III

jant71 said:


> I might just agree. Just look at this...




I actually just bought a Like-New pair of those (7BB though) from the Amazon Warehouse for like $40.


----------



## jant71

vain iii said:


> I actually just bought a Like-New pair of those (7BB though) from the Amazon Warehouse for like $40.


 

 Well be sure to let us know how they turn out.
  
 Speaking of headphones, AT has already got the OX5 and OX7AMP on the US site as well as new M series refresh...the M50X, M40X etc.

 Not so much the headphones themselves that are exciting but how much faster things are coming up on the US site.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

need advice from those who've heard both- philips fidelio s2 or rha ma750i?


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Well be sure to let us know how they turn out.
> 
> Speaking of headphones, AT has already got the OX5 and OX7AMP on the US site as well as new M series refresh...the M50X, M40X etc.


 
 It's a shame that the M refresh is not an improvement in sound, but only in comfort, aesthetics, and removable cable.
  
@Vain III 
 hope you enjoy those monkey phones.


----------



## vlenbo

epicfailxd said:


> need advice from those who've heard both- philips fidelio s2 or rha ma750i?


 
 Eric, danny, and ds will let you know.


----------



## jant71

epicfailxd said:


> need advice from those who've heard both- philips fidelio s2 or rha ma750i?


 

 You have to search. It is there but pretty far back in this thread by now.


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> You have to search. It is there but pretty far back in this thread by now.


 
 Knowing the amount of people that would rather just let someone tell them, I'll dig it up.
  
*FROM DSNUTS*
  
 "Well in a bit of a surprise I was thinking based on the graph of the MA750 that my X3s are what they would like but Danny and ericp are both right the MA750s are not as neutral as the S2. The S2 has the wider stage over the MA750 but the MA750 seems to have the a touch more depth in the sounds. I think both are comparable in imagery. Both have a very satisfactory sound. The isolation of the MA750 brings the sound a bit more forward in the presentation over the S2..I am going to get used to the MA750 for a while and see how they turn out with some burn in..Both are on a very similar level so far as sound goes. I think guys wanting more isolation the MA750s are definitely a compelling product. The benefit of the S2 is their semi openness which gives the earphones their stage and overall sound is more neutral over the MA750 but so far the MA750 to my ears are a bit fuller forward sounding earphone. The highs do extend a bit more on the S2 but the highs on the MA750 are not bad at all and not nearly as rolled off as the graph might indicate. They sound great.
  
 I can already tell the MA750 is not going to scale as much as the S2 to amping simply because of their closed nature. These will have less head room as far as using more power to drive them goes. But for guys wanting a strong comfy great sounding unit that is going to be very satisfactory on the go the MA750 is way more impressive over the Onkyo IE-HF300 out of the box..
  
 The S2 pairs extremely well with my X3 and the MA750 actually sounds better with the DX50."
  
  
*ERICS POST*
  
 "So fellas (and ladies if there are any on here), I've spent most of the evening A/Bing and tip rolling the S2, 750i, and DN-1K. I've been listening to all three earphones on the iBasso DK50, which is phenomenal! Definitely a lighter and wider soundstage than the X3 that looks slicker and more high-end (touch screen). I haven't had any UI issues and it performs like a champ with a beautiful sound, but I still love the thick sound of the X3. Both complement each other (as Dsnuts stated - I can't remember if DannyBai has both). Now back to the earphones.
  
 First, for the first time ever (and after much tip rolling), I discovered that two of the earphones perform best with their stock tips when using the DX50. Those phones are the 750i and the DN-1K. The DN-1K takes a very wide bore tip (wider than the UE900 and TF10, stopping just short of the M200 in width). the S2 continues to perform well with the UE900 tips for my ears. 
  
 Okay, so the S2 sucked big time when I put the DN-1K and 750i tips on it, I heard virtually no bass. But when I threw on the UE900, wow did it sing! The wide soundstage and depth and clarity we come to know with the S2. But when comparing it to the 750i (with stock large silicon tips), the RHA proved to be fuller sounding with deeper bass and a more refined sound. I've been using the UE900 tips on the 750i, but since I've gotten a good 20 hours burn-in them, the bass is a bit too much with the UE900 tips. While not having the same wide soundstage as the S2, the 750i sounds airier, fuller, and more detailed than the S2 with its stock tips. And now we come to the Dunu DN-1000.
  
 The sound is quickly developing and telling the story of what it will sound compared to the other IEMs. Before I give my verdict, let me just state something that ClieOS mentioned on the DN-1K thread. He said he got word recently from DUNU that the the DN-1K has been re-tuned for a new international version that's being shipped out. ClieOS stated that he only understood that the newer version suppose to less brighter, and that I probably have the Chinese version if I order from ebay. The news almost pissed me off before hearing my DN-1K, because that sounded like to me that the Dunu would have the irritating high spike that kind of turned me off from the H-200 (although I loved its sound otherwise). So I did buy my earphone from a dealer in China on ebay, but I bought it from the authorized ebay dealer I was directed to from the Dunu website. So I really don't know if this is the original Chinese version or the retuned version (took about two and half weeks to get to me and the tracking number didn't move for a good week and a half, so I'm thinking I might have the newer version). Then again, except for some specs on the side and the words in the front, most of the box is in Chinese. So there's no telling which version I have. 
  
 So, now that I got all of that out of the way, I can definitely say the Dunu DK-1K (dynamic driver and dual BA) does not have that awful spike in the high mids/low highs  like the H-200. How else is it different from the H-200? Well it has a much more fuller 3-D sound than the H-200; a better selection - and quality - of tips than the T-Peos; and those interesting sound rings I mentioned in a earlier post so that you can adjust the sound from bass heavy to a more neutral sound. I settled on the blue rings (shy of neutral with nice bass presence but now too over powering, yet you feel the bass is there). The bass doesn't obscure the mids. Another reason I'm thinking that I have newer version is because the highs don't sound too bright to me. I can't stand piercing bright highs, so would know if the highs were like that. The highs here are extended and are there, but just shy of of being too bright for me. Let me go back some. the H-200 has the DN-1k beat, of course, with the different cable options. I have no idea how the new all-silver cable developed by T-Peos affects the sound of the H-200, but I have to imagine it does. Most silver cables I've heard seem to thicken the sound. But buying that cable also pushes the H-200 from a $250 earphone to a $350 earphone (something to be mindful as the DN-1K is only $185). 

 Okay, so back to the comparison to the S2 and 750i. Yes, the DK-1K is the clear winner in sound! The sound is spacious in a fuller more forward way than the S2 or 750i (or H-200). It's improving quickly with burn-in. Now, I only wish I could hear the K3003 to see if they sound anything alike. I will probably go to a high-end audio store in the city and take an audition soon. The DK50 and DN-1K really complement each other. I'll probably compare all three with the X3 tomorrow. 

 Oh, one other thing, the DK50 makes the Cardas EM8513 a more mid-focused sounding IEM. A highly detailed  spacious mid-focus IEM with the UE900 tips. It's nice to listen to it that way, but I think the more bassy sound that I get out of the earphone with the X3 (still highly detailed with either DAP).  That's it for now. Happy listening."
  
 Trying to find Danny's, if he did post a comparison.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Quick note, then off to work, not taking back the initial comment on the cable for the Senn 650's, definitely sound different than the stock, but not sure I'm completely happy with all the differences. On listening some more last night, I still heard more immediacy, a less laid back presentation. I did think I may be losing some detail, though. Again, didn't do the A-B thing, on my list (which is getting long), but report in when I've listened some more.


 
 The thing you need to look for on cables is resistance and material. If a cable uses pure OFC, there is usually no need to swap, unless it has a resistance difference over what you would be using. Changing the resistance will change the sound signature, and not always for the better.
  
 If you want to change sound, change the headphone


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> At the 60 hours point the Pistons sound quite awesome, especially vocals. Bass is great too, but the mids do take the cake.
> Definitely a step above SHE3590, probably equal or superior to Carbo Bassos.
> 
> Too bad I will probably never listen to them after the burn-in - the wide barrel makes my ears hurt.


 
 Never get the M200, as it is even wider.
  
 I can listen comfortably with the Pistons, but the M200 were too big for me.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Got some legit Sony hybrid tips and they make the seal and comfort of the Bassos even better for me. Man, I just can't part with these; Zero Audio really know what they are doing. Anyone that doesn't have a pair of the Carbo Basso or Carbo Tenore really should try them out. Value for money is amazing.


 
  
 I wouldn't mind trying them on my bassos. I'm sure it has been posted already, but would you mind providing the link? Thanks!
  
 Edit: I see you said this:
  


> I bought them from the USA via eBay, only way I could find them for a reasonable price unfortunately.


 
  
 If you could still provide a link to them, that would be great. Then I would know I am getting the "Mackem approved" versions


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> Never get the M200, as it is even wider.
> 
> I can listen comfortably with the Pistons, but the M200 were too big for me.


 
 +1. It's really a shame that I couldn't get a good fit and seal with the M200. When I somehow managed to get a decent seal, the SQ on these phones were just fantastic.


----------



## BenF

Here are the Sony Hybrids:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cushions-Black-EP-EX10A-/221359995616


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I've got the IM70 on order, hopefully come sometime next week. I have the Tenores, though I have to pry them away from my 15 year old daughter (her Meelectronic A-151s gave up the ghost)...so, I may be able to listen to both when the AT arrives.
> 
> Cable note...those who don't believe cables make a difference...I have Senn 650's, always thought they were a bit polite, the Senn "haze" that is described. Ordered a nice silver cable for them as a replacement, came today. Haven't had a chance to listen much, but my quick, 1st impression is WOW!!! Sounds like a whole new animal! Not polite or reticent in any way. I may look into better cables still (it seemed nuts to spend almost as much on replacement cables as the original headphones cost, but I'm beginning to see that it may make sense).
> I know, I'll be hearing from the snake oil crowd, but that's how I hear it (preliminary, of course)
> Just sayin'...


 
 yah they do.  i got the cards upgrade cables to the 650s and it made them sing.  use them for reference headphone monitor in my recording studio.


----------



## waynes world

kahaluu said:


> +1. It's really a shame that I couldn't get a good fit and seal with the M200. *When I somehow managed to get a decent seal, the SQ on these phones were just fantastic.*


 
  
 You're not kidding! For me, with the comply tx500 tips (and the resultant seal), the M200's make an incredible transformation.


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> Here are the Sony Hybrids:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cushions-Black-EP-EX10A-/221359995616


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

benf said:


> Here are the Sony Hybrids:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-EPEX10A-BLK-Hybrid-Replacement-Earbud-Cushions-Black-EP-EX10A-/221359995616


 
 THANKS BENF  I nabbed some too. look forward to some tip rolling with em!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Never heard the R-50s. Don't know if Danny or Ericp ever had them..To be honest I am new to the dual ba realm but not so new to Zero Audio tuning. The Doppios are clearly my most detailed iem. They astonish every time I hear them..Wish I could send everyone a pair just for being on the thread.
> 
> That gives me an idea.,next time Nuforce gives up a DAC for me to review I will request that all my friends on the Discovery thread also will need one as well. That is how I roll!. Hows that!.


 
 great idea DS!  i love hearing how dacs differ.  i have a friend who is a dad designer and have had fun listening to how swapping out different capacitors changes the sound. his NOS dacs with the old Phillps 1543 chip
 are a different sound that the up sampling chips most dac designers use, much more analogue sounding, use the chips is series with no algorrhthm  up sampling. see mojoaudio.com


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> great idea DS!  i love hearing how dacs differ.  i have a friend who is a *dad* designer and have had fun listening to how swapping out different capacitors changes the sound. his NOS dacs with the old Phillps 1543 chip
> are a different sound that the up sampling chips most dac designers use, much more analogue sounding, use the chips is series with no algorrhthm  up sampling. see mojoaudio.com


 
 +1
  
 can your friend help me design a dad for a friend of mine?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> +1
> 
> can your friend help me design a dad for a friend of mine?


 
 if he wants a dac not a dad!  contact Benjamin at Mojoaudio.com his dacs though are expensive, 1500 and up
 you can get a NOS old school type dac on ebay for about 53.00 to hear a different kind of sound, just search
 ebay for NOS dac w 1543 chip. they sound more analogue and relaxed and Benjamin can upgrade them to be
 worthy of about a 300$ dac for about half that


----------



## Pastapipo

Why are they called Sony "Hybrids" ?
 Whats so hybrid about them? thanks 
  
 And how are the fake ones? Better to avoid them?


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> if he wants a dac not a dad!  contact Benjamin at Mojoaudio.com his dacs though are expensive, 1500 and up
> you can get a NOS old school type dac on ebay for about 53.00 to hear a different kind of sound, just search
> ebay for NOS dac w 1543 chip. they sound more analogue and relaxed and Benjamin can upgrade them to be
> worthy of about a 300$ dac for about half that


 
 I'm just messing with you.
  
 Thank you for this info, this is pretty good actually, I don't mind paying at least $100 to make it sound like $300. I'll look into this site and if I have the money by then, I'll pull the trigger on those old dacs and get Benjamin's help to give me a kickass dac.
  
 Thanks drblue.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the IM70 on order, hopefully come sometime next week. I have the Tenores, though I have to pry them away from my 15 year old daughter (her Meelectronic A-151s gave up the ghost)...so, I may be able to listen to both when the AT arrives.
> ...





bhazard said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Quick note, then off to work, not taking back the initial comment on the cable for the Senn 650's, definitely sound different than the stock, but not sure I'm completely happy with all the differences. On listening some more last night, I still heard more immediacy, a less laid back presentation. I did think I may be losing some detail, though. Again, didn't do the A-B thing, on my list (which is getting long), but report in when I've listened some more.
> ...




I know that is what many think, but I know I hear differences in cables on high end equipment, sometimes subtle, sometimes not so subtle, no reason this shouldn't apply to headphones (probably doesn't pay to get into a long cable discussion here, though, been there, done that, can't resolve it in print, anyway).


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the IM70 on order, hopefully come sometime next week. I have the Tenores, though I have to pry them away from my 15 year old daughter (her Meelectronic A-151s gave up the ghost)...so, I may be able to listen to both when the AT arrives.
> ...




Have to look into the Cardas...


----------



## Zelda

pastapipo said:


> Why are they called Sony "Hybrids" ?
> Whats so hybrid about them? thanks
> 
> And how are the fake ones? Better to avoid them?


 
 the original ones are waaaayyy much better. 
 and you can get  some fakes for just $1


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> I wouldn't mind trying them on my bassos. I'm sure it has been posted already, but would you mind providing the link? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I see you said this:
> 
> ...


 
Here we go
  
 I do like the sound of the Pistons but the wider body is no contest comfort wise compared to the Carbo Bassos. There's some days that I quite literally wear my Bassos for 8+ hours straight; blocks out background noise when I'm trying to get stuff done, even if I'm not necessarily listening to music.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> I'm just messing with you.
> 
> Thank you for this info, this is pretty good actually, I don't mind paying at least $100 to make it sound like $300. I'll look into this site and if I have the money by then, I'll pull the trigger on those old dacs and get Benjamin's help to give me a kickass dac.
> 
> Thanks drblue.


 
 the correct web site is actually www.*mojo*-*audio*.com    tell benjamin drblue recommended you to him. he is an audio genius at the capacitor and circuit level


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Here we go


 
  
 I am going to assume that the ebay.com ones that BenF linked to here are the same as your ebay.co.uk ones (even though the packaging is different). Thanks.
  


> I do like the sound of the Pistons but the wider body is no contest comfort wise compared to the Carbo Bassos. There's some days that I quite literally wear my Bassos for 8+ hours straight; *blocks out background noise when I'm trying to get stuff done, even if I'm not necessarily listening to music.*


 
  
 I understand. I do the same thing with my VSD1LE's - they double as ear plugs while sleeping (after the trance has shut off)


----------



## Zelda

good deal?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CK100PRO-Triple-Balanced-Armature-/321305827253?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4acf51d7b5


----------



## vlenbo

zelda said:


> good deal?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CK100PRO-Triple-Balanced-Armature-/321305827253?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4acf51d7b5


 
 AWESOME DEAL, go for it, but I'd be weary of the seller...
  
 Amazon japan sometimes has this IEM at this price point as well, but with tenso, it'll be an additional $20. It is more reliable however.
  
 I've seen it go up to $286 in price, but I didn't pull the trigger as I was going to get the im-02s.


----------



## vlenbo

hearing this song from the beatles with the ath-re700s is heavenly, sounds just as beautiful as eric's edwin hawkins singers link.

 The background singers sound so veloptuious with these headphones, they sound like angels that do not belong on earth! I can easily tell where they're positioned, and to top that, the tone of everyone's voices are easy to discern, while the bass and the highs do their job backing this song.
  
 The soundstage is pretty open for a closed headphone. The space between each singer and instruments is phenomenal, usually it's hard for me to hear a seperation between singers and instruments, but these do a good job of it.
  
  
 Here's a graphical interpretation of the sound space.
  
  
 {  } <-- is how far apart some of my headphones sound.
 {    } <-- the re700s.... that's pretty amazing to me to be honest, it's not double, but it is close to being double the space I hear. 
  
 I can tell how many singers there  are in the same song, with those backups for example, I hear three different pitches in the background, and I usually though it was more or less..
  
 I can also tell how distant the singers are, and how close they are, these headphones do a great job in giving a 3d experience, it does have the depth and the width to compete against some headphones. Its speed, decay in instruments, and attack is wonderful to say the least. 
  
 These re700s rock!


----------



## feuerspiel

zelda said:


> good deal?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH-CK100PRO-Triple-Balanced-Armature-/321305827253?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4acf51d7b5


 
 Sorry but I now hate you for bringing these, and by extension these http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-audio-technica-ATH-EW9-BROWN-Portable-Headphones-adjustable-wooden-clip-on-/221355960684?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3389d7e96c to my attention.
  
 Why does Audio-Technica have to make such beautiful headphones so expensive


----------



## vlenbo

feuerspiel said:


> Sorry but I now hate you for bringing these, and by extension these http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-audio-technica-ATH-EW9-BROWN-Portable-Headphones-adjustable-wooden-clip-on-/221355960684?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3389d7e96c to my attention.
> 
> Why does Audio-Technica have to make such beautiful headphones so expensive


 
 you can get the thinksound on1 for 50 more dollars, and most likely, beats the SQ of those ath you linked. AT isn't the only one that makes beautiful expensive ones.
  
 Not proving you wrong or anything, just giving you another option. 
  
 If you want a cheaper one, the re700s do the job well, for $150.
  
 edit: Saoshyant is right
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-EW9-Lightweight-Clip-Headphones/product-reviews/B000CMTV3I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1


----------



## feuerspiel

Also looking for something light and airy with sparkly treble as a good counterpart to the M200's. I was thinking IM02's but any other suggestions that are technically on par with the M200's would be appreciated.


----------



## Saoshyant

You can get the ath ew9 for 140ish


----------



## feuerspiel

vlenbo said:


> you can get the thinksound on1 for 50 more dollars, and most likely, beats the SQ of those ath you linked. AT isn't the only one that makes beautiful expensive ones.
> 
> Not proving you wrong or anything, just giving you another option.
> 
> If you want a cheaper one, the re700s do the job well, for $150.


 
 I've looked into the EW9's before and I know the SQ isn't the best. They just happen to be a pair I would buy for pure vanity purposes if I could afford to throw that much away on pure looks lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That being said I am kinda disappointed the IM series doesn't hold a candle to the CK10/100 design-wise


----------



## Vain III

Anyone in the US looking for IM70's I have decided, after much anguish, to part with mine. Hit up the signature. I'll probably be spending time with my TH-7BB & Ol' Trusty VSD1 until I find a new IEM. I'm thinking the AX-35 looks nice.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, my burn-in alarm tells me I officially have a kazillion hours on the Shure 1540's, gonna wear them for sound/distraction, and as (great) earmuffs, as I go out to shovel (once again). Just started listening for a few minutes...soundstage is crazy wide (especially for closed cans). Got Bird on (shuffling the songs, David Bowie->Queen->Charlie Parker so far (of course, no soundstage on Bird, mono recordings, hear the ride cymbal really nicely, Bird's tone is great)
Start burn in on the Ohm's, then the Piston's...maybe only a Bazillion for these. Gotta set up another burn-in station...
Later


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Whoa. How long has it been? Wait, only just four days. And IEMagnet's been banned? I'm gonna read back, but it's good to be back with Wi-Fi.


----------



## BenF

After 84 hours of burn-in, no further changes in the Piston - I think it's time to stop.
 It's as good as Carbo Basso, and it's a great achievement for an IEM under 30$.


----------



## vlenbo

benf said:


> After 84 hours of burn-in, no further changes in the Piston - I think it's time to stop.
> It's as good as Carbo Basso, and it's a great achievement for an IEM under 30$.


 
 Yup, it lowered price again, now it is $25.  hop on if you'd like fellas.


----------



## d marc0

benf said:


> After 84 hours of burn-in, no further changes in the Piston - I think it's time to stop.
> It's as good as Carbo Basso, and it's a great achievement for an IEM under 30$.


 
 If its as good as the Basso... at $30 that is impressive! I got rid of the Basso because having the DN-1000 seems like a bit redundant. But if one doesn't have the Dunu, the Basso is a must have! That makes the Piston a must have as well if you don't want to spend the extra $$ for the Basso. Well done Xiaomi!


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, I am listening to an interesting Bluetooth headset... Starting out with some dubstep to see how it handles


----------



## doctorjazz

From the Aretha Gospel album, The Queen


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> From the Aretha Gospel album, The Queen


 
 DAMN IT DOCTORJAZZ, this song is too good for my re700s. That bass line...those female voices...it's getting to my heart... :'(
  
 Nice find man, nice find. I love this song, keeping this in spotify. Speedy piano play too, with those impactful kicks...


----------



## TwinQY

akarise said:


> Just curious, but where did you find out that Zero Audio uses Molex drivers too?


 
 https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=226320804176351&story_fbid=316343655174065 - from our lovely Tomscy2000.
 There's also a Japanese page/source I can't find handy to link to ATM.  But I did have this one handy - it's been in my RSS links for quite a while!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > From the Aretha Gospel album, The Queen
> ...




I know Aretha plays piano, I think she's playing on these, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## Saoshyant

Its too early to say, but these are some promising Bluetooth headphones


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to say, it's really not a "find" on my part...this is basically the music I grew up listening to. 
If you think I'm "out of control" in the headphone acquisition department, it's nothing compared to my music acquisition over the years. (I'm basically a horder/enthusiast/collector/obsessive). I have approximately 6.000 LP's, 3000 CD's, maybe a terabyte of music on hard drives. Still buy LPs and CDs, some hi-res digital downloads, always looking for new sounds.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> DAMN IT DOCTORJAZZ, this song is too good for my re700s. That bass line...those female voices...it's getting to my heart... :'(
> 
> Nice find man, nice find. I love this song, keeping this in spotify. Speedy piano play too, with those impactful kicks...


 
  
 Nice tune - thanks doc!
  
 Spotify. Canada. Don't mix dammit! It looks like there are ways to beat the system though...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, listening to my well broken-in Shure 1540, sounds really nice. Really wide soundstage (I always add "for closed headphones", but I think it is just wide, though Senn 650 may be better in this regard,haven't A-B'd them), full bass, vocals/mids very present. Still think highs a bit rolled off, but i'm beginning to think that different perceptions people have of headphones may be related to fit much of the time. I have a small head, think they aren't really as flush against my head as they should be. If I push them in to be more tight, sound changes appreciably. I suppose this is where people benefit from changing pads, may be something to try. I did try bending them a bit at the middle, but I don't think they have much give there. Really nice sounding cans, good recommendation DS!


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Have to say, it's really not a "find" on my part...this is basically the music I grew up listening to.
> If you think I'm "out of control" in the headphone acquisition department, it's nothing compared to my music acquisition over the years. (I'm basically a horder/enthusiast/collector/obsessive). I have approximately 6.000 LP's, 3000 CD's, maybe a terabyte of music on hard drives. Still buy LPs and CDs, some hi-res digital downloads, always looking for new sounds.


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> Nice tune - thanks doc!
> 
> Spotify. Canada. Don't mix dammit! It looks like there are ways to beat the system though...


 
 What waynes said is true, it's a tune,  my fault doctor, nice collection you have so far (from your previous posts).
  
 And if all fails waynes, you could always use rhapsody....
 ok never mind.
  
 Maybe google music could help though.


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Spotify. Canada. Don't mix dammit! It looks like there are ways to beat the system though...


 
 You can do proxies for Spotify. I don't recommend proxies in general but that's the obvious way. After a few days went back to Grooveshark though - properly sorted stuff is nice but if I'm streaming I'm searching sporadic, esoteric stuff, or doing radio. Or Pandora/Rdio (the latter of which, very Canadian-friendly if I do recall).
  


Spoiler: And this part is totally OT.



For *nix people - I do think that spotifyd and despotify are very nifty utils, will have to admit that. CEF runs the regular client though and CEF has been on my mind very heavily as of late. As you can see this sort of stuff heavily outweights headphones for me nowadays in terms of mental occupation.


----------



## vlenbo

twinqy said:


> You can do proxies for Spotify. I don't recommend proxies in general but that's the obvious way. After a few days went back to Grooveshark though - properly sorted stuff is nice but if I'm streaming I'm searching sporadic, esoteric stuff, or doing radio. Or Pandora/Rdio (the latter of which, very Canadian-friendly if I do recall).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have you used google instant access? the music collection like spotify?


----------



## Saoshyant

I've been quite tempted to try it myself, maybe if I do break down and change phone providers to save on my monthly bill


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your enjoying them Doc. I absolutely love the sound out of my SRH1540. It is awesome that Shure has gone back to their bassy roots..I would also encourage you to try out all your different sources..They Amp like a champ and sound like a whole new animal with power behind the sound..I did try out my SRH840 pads on them and I like the sound using them as well. It might even sound a bit better with more treble presence and a touch less bass but once you go Alcantara you just cant use anything else. Try out some other pads if you get a chance..


----------



## doctorjazz

Listening to one of my favorites, generally one of the albums I'll use as a reference


----------



## TwinQY

vlenbo said:


> Have you used google instant access? the music collection like spotify?


 
 Google Music? I can't imagine their library is anywhere near Spotify's.


----------



## vlenbo

twinqy said:


> Google Music? I can't imagine their library is anywhere near Spotify's.


 
 http://play.google.com/about/music/allaccess/#/music-you-love
  
 Yeah, google play music all access.
  
 It's not, but it's going to grow,


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say, it's really not a "find" on my part...this is basically the music I grew up listening to.
> ...


I've been using Mog music, though I understand they are going to stop the service, morphing into something called "Beats Music", have to see how that plays out.


----------



## doctorjazz

I actually love pulling out what I think is good music and getting it heard...this is a particualrly great place, because everyone is here because they love music and want to hear it at its best. Do like to hear if someone liked a particular song, too.
OK, nuff for tonight, time for beauty sleep


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I've been using Mog music, though I understand they are going to stop the service, morphing into something called "Beats Music", have to see how that plays out.


 
 Mind pming some of those classical music for me to listen to these re700s? 
  
 It could help me A/B my headphones better, while enjoying bliss....
  
 For how long will MOG be closed?
  
 "No need to apologize, didn't mean it like that, just feeling my age for a moment, I suppose, "well, young whippersnapper, inMY DAY you could find music like that on EVERY radio station, those were the days!!!!" Actually, it's not true, Aretha did have hits, but that was something different. Just interesting to me to hear people discovering The Beatles, Aretha (shouldn't be so interesting, my daughters do it all the time, though they have grown up hearing a wide variety of stuff in the house, knew some classics by osmosis)."
  
This comment made me want to hear some now as well, 
  
 Nah, I know you didn't mean it that way, just trying to correct myself is all. Well, I also feel as though I'm quite heartless with my comments sometimes, so I try to fix what I mean, lol.
  
 Your music posting has been pretty awesome. I already have some saved for me, some reacquainted, and some shocked as I have heard them before. Thank you, you're helping this thread out quite a bit.


----------



## Saoshyant

Odd question time, are there any respected Bluetooth headphones?


----------



## vlenbo

saoshyant said:


> Odd question time, are there any respected Bluetooth headphones?


 
 There were somic bluetooth headphones or something of the sort in this thread. I'll dig it up for you sooner or later today.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm listening to onkyo's new BT headphone and find it quite delightful


----------



## ibizai9100

Those CK100pro's for $290 shipped is deal of the month!
 Get them while You can, because they are out of production since October.
 i have them and after listening to them it is hard to like any other IEM or headphone i own - CKS1000, IM50, ES700, HD25, TF10 because they are almost perfection.


----------



## TwinQY

I get the feeling that the people here might not be the best crowd for the CK100PRO sig but can't deny that it's one of the most special-sounding things around and definitely something to try once in your lifetime. Just thought I'd say that in order to bait in any potentials. $280 or whatever the ebay price was, should be fine. Can't remember how much I got them used but it should have been around that, and far less than what it was when I bought it in-store new.
  
 Yes, they are so nice that I bought them twice.


----------



## vlenbo

ibizai9100 said:


> Those CK100pro's for $290 shipped is deal of the month!
> Get them while You can, because they are out of production since October.
> i have them and after listening to them it is hard to like any other IEM or headphone i own - CKS1000, IM50, ES700, HD25, TF10 because they are almost perfection.


 
 Wait till I post a comparo of those re700s against es700. You'll wish you didn't buy the es700 in the first place, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nah, you'll want to keep it for the flavor.
  
 I can say this, the re700's do not sound grainy, sound more natural and smoother, and the best part of all is the visceral immersion I get from the clarity, speed, and bass quality in comparison. Well, mostly frequency quality, as the treble is now clearer and cleaner, the mids are more airy, and the bass is tight as heck.
  
  


twinqy said:


> I get the feeling that the people here might not be the best crowd for the CK100PRO sig but can't deny that it's one of the most special-sounding things around and definitely something to try once in your lifetime. Just thought I'd say that in order to bait in any potentials. $280 or whatever the ebay price was, should be fine. Can't remember how much I got them used but it should have been around that, and far less than what it was when I bought it in-store new.
> 
> Yes, they are so nice that I bought them twice.


 
 let me guess, the highs' brightness, and the fact that most of the recordings we hear will turn to ****?


----------



## sfwalcer

Interesting....
... some initial rough takes.
  


> 10 mins in to these Dun Dun Duns, and they are alright, mind wasn't blown by them. Bass is kinda weak sauce, esp. the sub bass, highs are a bit happy pants, hence gets peaky at tymes. More 3D in presentation than the gr07 BEs, but the BEs are more tactile/ visceral cuz it is better textured and more natural in it's presentation. Sub bass/ overall bass is fo' sho better on the BEs. Hmmm now that i think of it the KEF M200s does have a leg up on these DN1000s as in a much fuller sound overall. These Dun Dun Duns kinda sound a bit lean, though not as artificial as BA iems, the timbre still sounds a bit unnatural. Hmmmm.......
> 
> So far these are side grade to the gr07 BEs at best.


----------



## waynes world

So what you are saying is that the h200's are WAY better than the dn1k's. Got it!


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> Interesting....
> 
> ... some initial rough takes.




Someone needs to get this man a Heaven V or VI audition to get that "BA's are unnatural" stuffs over and done with. But they use some hocus pocus magic sauce so I guess it's not apples to apples.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> So what you are saying is that the h200's are WAY better than the dn1k's. Got it!


 
 i didn't say it YOU DID!!! : P
  




  
 I can only tell ya' if you send them H200 over Masa' WAYNE. DEWITTT!!! 
  


vwinter said:


> *Someone needs to get this man a Heaven V or VI audition to get that "BA's are unnatural" stuffs over and done with.* But they use some hocus pocus magic sauce so I guess it's not apples to apples.


 
 You get what i was talkin' about meng. Do i REALLY need to throw in a ***DISCLAIMER*** on some initial impressions, sigh.
  
 Fine you win* ******** DISCLAIMER**********
*From what i have read/ gathered typical BA iems have the tendency to sound more artificial as compared to dynamic driver ones due to the tech utilized BUT NOT ALL cuz there are anomalies to everything. Some freaks of nature like those Heaven Vs are the exception. Happy???*


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Someone needs to get this man a Heaven V or VI audition to get that "BA's are unnatural" stuffs over and done with. But they use some hocus pocus magic sauce so I guess it's not apples to apples.


 
 Forget this man, he has only this hybrid to compare. Now...
  
 Eric, ds, or I on the other hand, have the h-3s, and also a dual ba earphone 
  
  
 So, when will the offer be fulfilled? Any deal here, so one of us can have it for a bit? *wink wink*
  
  
 I have 2 dual bas, and one single. I'll most likely get the doppios as well, so...


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Interesting....
> 
> ... some initial rough takes.




Take your time in tip rolling Sf, it took me quite a number of changes before I got to hear its best sound performance. Good luck!


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> *Forget this man, he has only this hybrid* to compare. Now...
> 
> *Eric, ds, or I on the other hand, have the h-3s, and also a dual ba earphone *
> 
> ...


 

 But... but... who got the *BIGGER*...................... nuff said.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.... *EARS!!! *


  
  
  
... cuz i is Brack son.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Take your time in tip rolling Sf, it took me quite a number of changes before I got to hear its best sound performance. Good luck!


 

 yeppp did some tip/ ring rolling already albeit a very short tyme. Don't get me wrong i REALLY like what i am hearing from these, cuz they have amazing clarity/ pretty damn good speed and VERY 3D in presentation, with big sweet soundstage. It is just that i would not consider these as a compete/ total upgrade to the gr07 BEs is all cuz there are things those crazy VSonics does better as i have posted in my initial impressions is all.
  
 Love what the ring/ tip changes does to these DN1000s, the red ring is the most refined, kinda more neutral but lacks a bit of bass quality/ quantity. Blue is kinda somewhere in between which is kinda iffy for me, but the silver rings gives these the most body/ weight to their sound, slightly less "refined" sounding due to the increase in bass quantity but i think i LIKE IT BASSY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't get me wrong these are still crazy technically capable no matter what rings you throw on them. Currently using the stock turbine medium tips cuz it give me the best seal without driver flex (i do get some driver flex with some of the other tips sadly but not really that bad). The clear tips doesn't seal properly and sound is thinned out, plus the bore is more narrow on those which is probably not the best for these. Hmmm maybe some RadioShack auvio tips might do as well.
  
... stock turbine DN1K tips.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> yeppp did some tip/ ring rolling already albeit a very short tyme. Don't get me wrong i REALLY like what i am hearing from these, cuz they have amazing clarity/ pretty damn good speed and VERY 3D in presentation, with big sweet soundstage. It is just that i would not consider these as a compete/ total upgrade to the gr07 BEs is all cuz there are things those crazy VSonics does better as i have posted in my initial impressions is all.
> 
> Love what the ring/ tip changes does to these DN1000s, the red ring is the most refined, kinda more neutral but lacks a bit of bass quality/ quantity. Blue is kinda somewhere in between which is kinda iffy for me, but the silver rings gives these the most body/ weight to their sound, slightly less "refined" sounding due to the increase in bass quantity but i think i LIKE IT BASSY!!!
> 
> ...




Im using the same tips and I agree with you about the bass. I don't think it's the dn1000 strength but it'sadmirable for the overall presentation.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> yeppp did some tip/ ring rolling already albeit a very short tyme. Don't get me wrong i REALLY like what i am hearing from these, cuz they have amazing clarity/ pretty damn good speed and VERY 3D in presentation, with big sweet soundstage. It is just that i would not consider these as a compete/ total upgrade to the gr07 BEs is all cuz there are things those crazy VSonics does better as i have posted in my initial impressions is all.
> 
> Love what the ring/ tip changes does to these DN1000s, the red ring is the most refined, kinda more neutral but lacks a bit of bass quality/ quantity. Blue is kinda somewhere in between which is kinda iffy for me, but the silver rings gives these the most body/ weight to their sound, slightly less "refined" sounding due to the increase in bass quantity but i think i LIKE IT BASSY!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions from earlier, I don't want them anyways, but before your impressions, I DID want to get them, now thanks to you, I'll be safe with dsnuts' hype on those doppios. Or, more importantly, the heaven V. 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh, btw... 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have bigger ears, 





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Since the kefs went through my skull after inserting them in my ears. Top that brack man!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Im using the same tips and I agree with you about the bass. I don't think it's the dn1000 strength but it'sadmirable for the overall presentation.


 

 Yeppp agreed, i think i pretty much agree with ericp on how he hears these DN1000s compared to the M200s as well. But more on that later......
  
 Forget about these DNs looky what i spy.....
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/669510/vsonic-are-working-on-two-shure-like-iems/135#post_10203872
  
 VSonic FINALLY is about to release they new VSD lineup soon??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Damn wish the IEM housing was of the matte textured variant instead of this cheapo glossy plastic lookin' one.  Hope that one pictured is still a beta version/ prototype. 
  
  They need to bring it on like this, the black matte version so sexcee!!!


----------



## TwinQY

The "black matte" looks more like a render not an actual photograph.
  
 But of course, your tastes are dreck as per usual. The 'cherry red' shells glistens in the most wonderfully incandescent manner. Truly something to pass down to your children and your grandchildren.
 (Hopefully you won't be breeding that far down the line)


----------



## vlenbo

twinqy said:


> The "black matte" looks more like a render not an actual photograph.
> 
> But of course, your tastes are dreck as per usual. The 'cherry red' shells glistens in the most wonderfully incandescent manner. Truly something to pass down to your children and your grandchildren.
> (Hopefully you won't be breeding that far down the line)


 
 those beautiful cherry red shells would definitely give someone a prestigious status...
  
 Would it sound the same as that mentioned status? I sure hope so.
  
 Who wants to pull the trigger when it is released?


----------



## kova4a

twinqy said:


> The "black matte" looks more like a render not an actual photograph.
> 
> But of course, your tastes are dreck as per usual. The 'cherry red' shells glistens in the most wonderfully incandescent manner. Truly something to pass down to your children and your grandchildren.
> (Hopefully you won't be breeding that far down the line)


 
 I'm pretty sure Vsonic's CEO said that the VSD5 will have black matte finish.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Nice impressions from earlier, I don't want them anyways, but before your impressions, I DID want to get them, now thanks to you, I'll be safe with dsnuts' hype on those doppios. Or, more importantly, the heaven V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!! on the latter. : P
  
 These DN1000s are sweet meng, i am just putting them into proper perspective is alls.
  
 My initial impressions are ALWAYS the most critical, cuz i am listening to them for the 1st tyme and is looking for all the nuances as well as possible flaws so..... more of a gut instinct.
  


twinqy said:


> The "black matte" looks more like a render not an actual photograph.
> 
> But of course, your tastes are dreck as per usual. The 'cherry red' shells glistens in the most wonderfully incandescent manner. Truly something to pass down to your children and your grandchildren.
> (Hopefully you won't be breeding that far down the line)


 
 i dunno, the glossy black just looks lame/ cheap. Cuz even the VSD1 looks better tbh. But will see.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Meng you now my troll senses are ALWAYS on point, unlike your hipster self. I am sure those "cheery red" shells will go lovely with those "plugs" of yours. hoho Don't worry about me meng, i is beastial with it cuz that's the nature of my kind, just worry about those hipster skinny jeans of yours and whats gud for your future gen son, don't say i didn't warn ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here i drew a pic for ya' just in case what i said went over your head....
... dat troll doodle skittles boi!!!


----------



## TwinQY

kova4a said:


> I'm pretty sure Vsonic's CEO said that the VSD5 will have black matte finish.


 
 I'm not doubting that - I'm saying that the photo in question looks like a render.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!! on the latter. : P
> 
> These DN1000s are sweet meng, i am just putting them into proper perspective is alls.
> 
> ...


 
 I did the same with the re-700s. They definitely improved with burn-in though. Females are eargasmic....
  
 Males are pretty awesome too, better here than on the es700s. I hear a good amount of grain on the mids and highs on the es700's, making it sound a bit unnatural. Once you get those martins, you might hear the same thing as I am in the re700's sound department.
  
 And that troll pic, can't get enough of it now, lol.
  
 I forgot to mention (for some reason)
  
 the mids are great, but the upper mids might have some silibance. The treble alone is fine, the mids and lower mids are fine, but sometimes, the upper mids are silibant as the CH, F, and T sometimes hurt my ears that it isn't a joke...
  
 It doesn't happen with every ch, f, or t either, just rarely...
  
 I wonder if it is my pair, or something else..


----------



## doctorjazz

All right, what's so special about the CK100Pro?


----------



## Shawn71

doctorjazz said:


> All right, what's so special about the CK100Pro?



you serious?


----------



## ibizai9100

doctorjazz said:


> All right, what's so special about the CK100Pro?


 
 Ck100pro is one of the best IEms under $600 - better than W4R, UE900, SE535 and probably even better than XBA-H3 and EX1000 . it has perfect build quality and are comfortable. They have amazing detail level, i can hear microdetails that i dont hear on CKS1000, TF10, XBA-4. Lows are super fast and mid bass is realy punchy. Mids are flat and very detailed. Highs are simply epic - so extended and detailed, but never harsh. And they are enjoyable in poor recorded tracks too( for example Prodigy).
 Only downside is that they lack sub bass on certain hip hop songs, but thats all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhHnCUB7Iuk
http://www.head-fi.org/t/585007/review-ck100pro-unboxing-impressions-a-retrospective-journey-with-audio-technica-and-versus-ck100
http://www.head-fi.org/t/687962/asg-2-ck100pro-ue900-and-fa-4e-xb-reviews-the-dysfunctional-family


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya but from all indications the IM03 and IM04 especially are upgrades to the CK100Pros.. The real reason why they are discontinued.  I read some translated reviews from amazon Japan and previous owners of the CK100pro all say both are upgrades. The IM03 can be bought for about the same price as the sale price of the CK100pro... With AT.. New is almost always better.. Among other impressions the highs are not as peaky and is more refined on both..


----------



## ibizai9100

dsnuts said:


> Ya but from all indications the IM03 and IM04 especially are upgrades to the CK100Pros.. The real reason why they are discontinued.  I read some translated reviews from amazon Japan and previous owners of the CK100pro all say both are upgrades. The IM03 can be bought for about the same price as the sale price of the CK100pro... With AT.. New is almost always better.. Among other impressions the highs are not as peaky and is more refined on both..


 
 Yeah, but CK100Pro at $290 is cheaper than IM03 and have better cable and titanium housing.


----------



## Dsnuts

They do look real nice..I have to give em that. I am very much considering the IM04 or the new Nuforce Primo 8 as an upgrade to my in ears..I keep on saying I will chill with the purchases but new stuff just keeps on rolling into the threads..
  
 So if bought on Amazon Japan the IM03 is $305 with tenso forwarding around $325ish..


----------



## ibizai9100

dsnuts said:


> They do look real nice..I have to give em that. I am very much considering the IM04 or the new Nuforce Primo 8 as an upgrade to my in ears..I keep on saying I will chill with the purchases but new stuff just keeps on rolling into the threads..
> 
> So if bought on Amazon Japan the IM03 is $305 with tenso forwarding around $325ish..


 
 after some time(6-10 months), i believe, that price of IM03 will drop to $200-250 and IM04 to $300-350 shipped with tenso.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, saw the mention of the new AT's, but, to be honest, just didn't/couldn't go through the dedicated thread on them again ("OH NO, ANOTHER LATEST AND GREATEST HEADPHONE...I already spend much too much time on the threads here. Do have fun here, mind you, but it can easily start to cut into the rest of one's life). A quick scan of a bit of it, seems the new ones are considered better sounding than the Pros, though, at least American pricing of the new ones is significantly higher than the "sale" price on eBay of the Pro, likely better on Amazon.jp, didn't check. Curious what people think, of course. Already in the middle of receiving/auditioning too much new stuff, HEAVEN on the way, what could be better than that? New Shure as noted, new OM, etc, etc, gotta let things settle a bit...


----------



## jant71

ibizai9100 said:


> Yeah, but CK100Pro at $290 is cheaper than IM03 and have better cable and titanium housing.


 

 They don't sound as good as the newer ones and people have complained about the older models size and weight being an issue. Also that they are annoying in cold weather with those metal housings. I give props to AT for trying something supposedly "more" but they weren't thought out for real world use and now they are designing more like the "norm". CK100 was an excellent design(my favorite) but they weren't going to make anymore armature phones without a detachable cable.


----------



## Shawn71

And I would say that it is king of triple BA IEM AT ever designed and produced.........


----------



## ibizai9100

jant71 said:


> They don't sound as good as the newer ones and people have complained about the older models size and weight being an issue. Also that they are annoying in cold weather with those metal housings. I give props to AT for trying something supposedly "more" but they weren't thought out for real world use and now they are designing more like the "norm". CK100 was an excellent design(my favorite) but they weren't going to make anymore armature phones without a detachable cable.


 
 Actually Ck100Pro have half titan half plastic design. Where i live now is -19 Celsius or 2 Fahrenheit and i dont have problem with it.
 Biggest problem of new IM series fit is that annoying memory cable. Im03 use same drivers as CK100pro, but is different tuned, so it sounds bit better - according to 2 users which have heard both.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Ya but from all indications the IM03 and IM04 especially are upgrades to the CK100Pros.. The real reason why they are discontinued.  I read some translated reviews from amazon Japan and previous owners of the CK100pro all say both are upgrades. The IM03 can be bought for about the same price as the sale price of the CK100pro... With AT.. New is almost always better.. Among other impressions the highs are not as peaky and is more refined on both..


 


doctorjazz said:


> All right, what's so special about the CK100Pro?


 


dsnuts said:


> They do look real nice..I have to give em that. I am very much considering the IM04 or the new Nuforce Primo 8 as an upgrade to my in ears..I keep on saying I will chill with the purchases but new stuff just keeps on rolling into the threads..
> 
> So if bought on Amazon Japan the IM03 is $305 with tenso forwarding around $325ish..


 


doctorjazz said:


> OK, saw the mention of the new AT's, but, to be honest, just didn't/couldn't go through the dedicated thread on them again ("OH NO, ANOTHER LATEST AND GREATEST HEADPHONE...I already spend much too much time on the threads here. Do have fun here, mind you, but it can easily start to cut into the rest of one's life). A quick scan of a bit of it, seems the new ones are considered better sounding than the Pros, though, at least American pricing of the new ones is significantly higher than the "sale" price on eBay of the Pro, likely better on Amazon.jp, didn't check. Curious what people think, of course. Already in the middle of receiving/auditioning too much new stuff, HEAVEN on the way, what could be better than that? New Shure as noted, new OM, etc, etc, gotta let things settle a bit...


 


jant71 said:


> They don't sound as good as the newer ones and people have complained about the older models size and weight being an issue. Also that they are annoying in cold weather with those metal housings. I give props to AT for trying something supposedly "more" but they weren't thought out for real world use and now they are designing more like the "norm". CK100 was an excellent design(my favorite) but they weren't going to make anymore armature phones without a detachable cable.


 
  
 It's awesome that doctorjazz curiously asked about them, what ds and jant71 said were correct, but there's also a love-hate relationship  with the im-03 and im-04 for headfiers.
  
 The ONLY person that had a good time with the im-03s and liked it is haonan.
  
 here's his impressions.
  
 click on the bubble followed by an arrow link next to his name.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Originally Posted by *Haonan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


  
  
  

The great thing is, as ds has stated, the im-03 and im-04 have improved upon the ck100pro. However, the im-04 will be more of a love and hate earphone for its fit, build quality at the price, and most of all, the different sound sig that it pertains. 
  
 Headfiers stated that the im-03 and im-04 didn't sound as good as the im-02, which is disconcerting. They say it sounded veiled in comparison, and that they were overpriced. 
  
 However, I still want  to try the im-03s much like ds, especially since the h-3s is in my hands. However, I need to wait a long time for that, and they might be my next earphone if possible (still debating on doppios).
  
  
 DS, if you manage to break your oath and decide to buy the im-03s, do you mind if I sent you the im-02s? I want to know how they compare to the doppios in your ears, just pm me as soon as you buy them.


----------



## chillen

just picked up a pair of skullcandy titans for 8$ at marshalls, these things are terrible, even for that price. What im hoping the mduos and fx3x on the way are better than these. not sure if its worth the gas just to return these trashy phones LOL. read reviews that said these had punchy bass... where?!?! unsure how this company got popular.


----------



## Hutnicks

^^Gee thanks for posting a whole thread within the thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The link option is right next to the underline button.


----------



## Saoshyant

Oh it wasn't too bad


----------



## koreanzombie

What does a long burn in do to the pistons?


----------



## ibizai9100

http://www.pandawill.com/original-xiaomi-brand-new-version-inear-earphone-35mm-stereo-earphone-with-mic-control-talk-p84667.html
 $18 with free shipping. pandawill is legit site, so i think that these pistons should be genuine.


----------



## BenF

koreanzombie said:


> What does a long burn in do to the pistons?


 
  
 60 hours improved them significantly in all areas


----------



## vlenbo

hutnicks said:


> ^^Gee thanks for posting a whole thread within the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I fixed it, but didn't follow what you said, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I made it more refined than the tacky, get link and post it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for letting me know, I felt awkward putting it there like that, but I was lazy to fix it. Now I did, happy?


----------



## Dsnuts

ibizai9100 said:


> after some time(6-10 months), i believe, that price of IM03 will drop to $200-250 and IM04 to $300-350 shipped with tenso.


 

 This is what I am hoping for. I notice new items after a few months on the street always go down in price..That being said. The Doppios were sold for a few weeks at $130. Which is an amazing price given their SQ..
  
 It is interesting the guys say the IM03 and IM04 has less clarity to the IM02.. Which actually makes sense. Less BAs in the housing would equal better clarity but at the same time don't have the same full ranged sound of more drivers perhaps.. My Doppios are cleaner sounding over my H3 as well but they fall short of the H3s large fullness and scale of sound..A give and take I suppose..
  
 I have my H3s in my ears listening to Megadeth/ ICON.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> http://play.google.com/about/music/allaccess/#/music-you-love
> 
> Yeah, google play music all access.
> 
> It's not, but it's going to grow,


 
  
 Hmm. Google play music might end up working well for me. Thanks!


----------



## kahaluu

koreanzombie said:


> What does a long burn in do to the pistons?


 

 Bass becomes tighter and more refined.


----------



## jant71

Less BA's doesn't really mean less clarity Ds, just like the Heir audio phones with more armatures have more clarity or the W4 has more clarity than a W3. It is implementation and tuning.
  
 The IM-03 and IM-04 are seemingly tuned like others that can seem a bit thick like the Earsonics phones depending what they are played out of. With stage monitor equipment they become more flat and clear. The SM3 was not so great out of certain consumer players. They like more juice out of "pro" equipment but phone and MP3 player amps are more picky. Easy to see the IM-02 sound better or clearer comments and they are valid but then you need to take in to consideration what is behind them in the chain to figure out what you will or might get in your own situation. 
  
 Of course the new IM-03 an 04 aren't going to be much better than the CK100 or CK100PRO. Not enough margin to still have a certain synergy and still like either of the older ones better as far as SQ. Using them out of consumer stuff the older ones will have cleaner sound and I can certainly see a set up built for them also sounding thick and somewhat congested with the newer triple and quad models. I personally have no issue with which model anyone perceives as better.
  
 The Primo 8 sounds like a better choice for the CK100PRO crowd as far as a possible upgrade.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right I suppose implementation is more key to perceived clarity and detail..I think you might be right about the Primo 8.. Those might be a clear step up for mid fi stuff..Can't wait for more impressions of them. I am gonna see if I can get a review pair myself.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> They do look real nice..I have to give em that. I am very much considering the IM04 or the new Nuforce Primo 8 as an upgrade to my in ears..I keep on saying I will chill with the purchases but new stuff just keeps on rolling into the threads..


 
  
 Sometimes I envy those guys who leave head-fi for a few years to happily enjoy what they have. Then when it's time, they come back and have a whole new level of audio goodies to choose from and get blown away by. And, they didn't have to spend the years in between in a constant state of lust lol.


----------



## vwinter

waynes world said:


> Sometimes I envy those guys who leave head-fi for a few years to happily enjoy what they have. Then when it's time, they come back and have a whole new level of audio goodies to choose from and get blown away by. And, they didn't have to spend the years in between in a constant state of lust lol.




You know what I did after ordering the UERM? Backed the Rockets on kickstarter :rolleyes:

Because I'm weak for a possible deal


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> All right, what's so special about the CK100Pro?


 
 Beautifully clear and smooth, and then the treble augments everything up the wazoo. Even if people are adverse to treble for that reason it's still worth a try if not for the absolutely polarizing experience of a hallmark phone intended for that particular sound signature. Just wonderful clarity. Everything technicality-wise is pretty good but gets overshadowed by the clarity. Definitely a strong love-it-or-hate it phone.
  
 If under any other guise of perfection, the upper-mid and lower treble peaks would be unacceptable, but if you don't perceive it as a live-at-home-with phone and just accept the experience for what it is, it rewards you greatly. Also two peaks - very easy to EQ out, still very clear without them. I can't suspect the THD to be very high. I'd still try EQ even if one's adverse to that sort of stuff, just to understand how it is with and without.
  
 Of course the asian/chinese earphone community gushes over them (those who have them) but then again they're trained to be resilent to all things treble I swear. This is one of those cases where I appreciate them too, but from a different perspective.
  
 The build is aces, too. My first pair was a bit abrasive near where the cable enters the strain relief - but then again, that was an used unit.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Beautifully clear and smooth, and then the treble augments everything up the wazoo. Even if people are adverse to treble for that reason it's still worth a try if not for the absolutely polarizing experience of a hallmark phone intended for that particular sound signature. Just wonderful clarity. Everything technicality-wise is pretty good but gets overshadowed by the clarity. Definitely a strong love-it-or-hate it phone.
> 
> If under any other guise of perfection, the upper-mid and lower treble peaks would be unacceptable, but if you don't perceive it as a live-at-home-with phone and just accept the experience for what it is, it rewards you greatly. Also two peaks - very easy to EQ out, still very clear without them. I can't suspect the THD to be very high. I'd still try EQ even if one's adverse to that sort of stuff, just to understand how it is with and without.
> 
> ...


 

 Have you put them up against the all mighty and conquering K3K's though?


----------



## TwinQY

Obviously no comparison - those schiit on everything and make flatulent birds out of all of us. The pinnacle of human engineering.
  
 But no, not directly.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Obviously no comparison - those schiit on everything and make flatulent birds out of all of us. The pinnacle of human engineering.
> 
> But no, not directly.


 

 Well then off you go to HB or wherever. We will expect a 1000 word essay on why mere mortals should not even be allowed to set eyes on them.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, finishing listening to my 4th album with the Onkyo ES-BT1, and I have to admit these respond to EQing beautifully. They are also remarkably light.


----------



## koreanzombie

kahaluu said:


> Bass becomes tighter and more refined.


 
 Thats good news, the bass on open box is very boomy. But they do sound very good, and the fit is good too. By the way what happened to iemagnet?


----------



## vlenbo

Well, looks like the ath-re700s are my favorite portables to date, and beats the heck out of all the headphones in my collection.
  
 I have to relate this headphone's mid signature with eric's description of the thinksound on1's. "sweet and luscious and detailed" Is how I'd describe the re700s, the highs sound so beautifully rendered with the sony walkman as its source. It has no grain, it's pretty smooth throughout its signature, and it's a truly balanced headphone...
  
 I seriously love the tones that this headphone plays, each pitch and tone sound unique, and is pretty easy to tell on first listen through these headphones as well.
  
 These headphones represent the vocals ardently, it's full of emotion, has enough thickness to satiate an audiophile, and the beauty of these headphones definitely compels me to jettison my other equipment...
  
 These are worth $220 or more....I'm saying it now, they obliberate the es700s already.
  
 Bass sound pretty fervent and it beguiles my listening hours throughout the day. I can FEEL the strings getting plucked, the delicacy of the sound provides an enriching experience...I hear bass strings easily now..
  
 This, my friends, is a worthy headphone that deserves its place in everyone's collection of cans. 
  
 Now for a random song of the day.
  

 I cried when the vigorous whistling was heard through these cans...the whistling through the es700's sounds more raspy, which I do not enjoy sometimes, though it is a pleasurable sound as well. At least both headphones don't make the sound strident, or else...


----------



## Pastapipo

koreanzombie said:


> By the way what happened to iemagnet?


 
  
 He got banned, something with multiple accounts.
 Thanks for the pandawill link btw, hope the price stays stable there.


----------



## vlenbo

Ray charles...dang man, those trumpets sound so real...it's as if I"m there..
  
 But his story about a special girl leaves me wallowing in ecstasy..


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back by popular demand (OK, maybe that's a bit of a stretch), it's the Dog Walk/listening session report!!! (I know, but try to calm down

Todays walk was with my iPod touch, line out into ALO National, and headphones are Shure 1540's. Now, the more I listen to these, the more I appreciate the clear mids, wide soundstage, involving pace. I expected more bass from DS's write ups...these are definitely not basshead phones, though the bass is definitely there, nice, round, propulsive, holding down the bottom, not smearing the mids. Like Goldilicks, not too much, not too little, _Just Right!.  Treble is becoming more noticeable to me as well-doesn't particularly call attention to itself, but it is there, and nicely done. Overall, balanced top to bottom, nothing jumps out, but sounds great.
As an added winter bonus, they make great ear muffs, up there with the Senn HD650's, which up till now were my leading keep-the-ears-warm cans. (AT A900x not bad, but the wings make them difficult to wear with any head gear or hoods...)

So, music Discoveries on Random play for the day (Yay!!! Woooo! Go! Do it!!)

If you want to look extremely stupid dancing while dog walking, this is a good one to have playing...



Lovely Schubert movement, if you hate classical, you should skip this. From an audio perspective, though, I think real instruments in a real space are the only way to actually get a sense of the soundstage of your equipment...wide staging can just be an artifact of the gear, imo, and not really a sign they are accurate, probably the opposite if they impose it on everything.



Really like Kanye West, but too much cursing to post...did listen to Monster, (you can search it yourself on YouTube or elsewhere, good track, think he's great), with Jay-Z, Rick Ross, Nicki Manoj, and Bon Iver (?), is this from Skillet's "I Feel Like a Monster"?

Didn't take these guys too seriously when they were popular, catching up with them now, a great mix of rock, gospel, theater, writing more complex than it seems (always a good thing if it doesn't call attention to itself)



Had a lot of gospel music, some equal time...



Sounds like it's from the 20's, but contemporary,, and a lovely voice



OK, there is more, but that's enough for now, next time.._


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Well, looks like the ath-re700s are my favorite portables to date, and beats the heck out of all the headphones in my collection.
> 
> I have to relate this headphone's mid signature with eric's description of the thinksound on1's. "sweet and luscious and detailed" Is how I'd describe the re700s, the highs sound so beautifully rendered with the sony walkman as its source. It has no grain, it's pretty smooth throughout its signature, and it's a truly balanced headphone...
> 
> ...




Love it!!!
The 11th commandment-Let There Be More Random Music


----------



## doctorjazz

Quick comment on more drivers is better...I posted this earlier, but it is very analogous to speakers. You can design a great 2 way speaker, coherent, involving, costing thousands and worth it (as much as anything is worth what is charged for it). You can go to Radio Shack, get a 4 way, drivers thrown together, cheap enclosure, cheap components, is more drivers but not more/better music. Won't come close to the sound of the 2 driver well designed and implemented speaker.


----------



## doctorjazz

One good Ray Charles song deserves another...less well known, but great, track from Brother Ray (Humble Pie did a great cover)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Quick comment on more drivers is better...I posted this earlier, but it is very analogous to speakers. You can design a great 2 way speaker, coherent, involving, costing thousands and worth it (as much as anything is worth what is charged for it). You can go to Radio Shack, get a 4 way, drivers thrown together, cheap enclosure, cheap components, is more drivers but not more/better music. Won't come close to the sound of the 2 driver well designed and implemented speaker.


 
 AMEN....those OM INEARPEACE hybrid two way coil bass driver and one ba driver are superbly made and tuned.....very very nice sound,
 and still burning in........ some audio fanatics even believe that ONLY a full range driver is acceptable in speakers and that every crossover
 or extra speaker adds distortion..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Love it!!!
> The 11th commandment-Let There Be More Random Music


 
 yes! great idea!  and a question for veinbo:  have you heard the yamaha eph200s?  how do those new ath re-700s compare to those? or the 900x? or martin logan 90's? just wondering..


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes! great idea!  and a question for veinbo:  have you heard the *yamaha eph200s*?  how do those new ath re-700s compare to those? or the 900x? or martin logan 90's? just wondering..


 
 I didn't unfortunately, but from what dsnuts stated, the yamahas are a bit better than the es700s that I own, but they're about equal to each other in terms of quality. So I can safely assume that these headphones also kick the butt of the yamaha's, but if you want, I'll buy one of those headphones. I'm more interested int he martin logans though...
  
 and the 900x...the a900x? Or something else?
 Because these already kick the butt of the a900x as well. The mids are smoother, just as lush, and aren't thin sounding or analytical as the a900x. Yet, the a900x has this captivating mid section that sometimes makes me pick it over my other headphones. the bass is tighter on the  re700s, and the highs have more weight to the re700s than the a900x. I'll do a proper comparo against the a900x and es700s later on.
  
 IF the martins go down to $80 however, I'm insta ordering it..
  
 For $100, I need to wait just a bit more....


----------



## magi44ken

sfwalcer said:
			
		

>





> ~~10 mins in to these Dun Dun Duns, and they are alright, mind wasn't blown by them. Bass is kinda weak sauce, esp. the sub bass, highs are a bit happy pants, hence gets peaky at tymes. More 3D in presentation than the gr07 BEs, but the BEs are more tactile/ visceral cuz it is better textured and more natural in it's presentation. Sub bass/ overall bass is fo' sho better on the BEs. Hmmm now that i think of it the KEF M200s does have a leg up on these DN1000s as in a much fuller sound overall. These Dun Dun Duns kinda sound a bit lean, though not as artificial as BA iems, the timbre still sounds a bit unnatural. Hmmmm......


 
  
 Thanks for the quick comparison. I was planning to get one for a big sale (maybe) when the DN2000 release. I think I'll pass for now. I value naturalness more than 3D. Of course would love an IEM that combine naturalness of voice and instruments with a nice 3D presentation. The other IEMs that I'm looking forward is the Nuforce Primo 8 with their own balanced BA driver and  VSonic's VSD line.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> One good Ray Charles song deserves another...less well known, but great, track from Brother Ray (Humble Pie did a great cover)


 
 Great tunes so far, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Went through half of your pm'd music, Lovely songs that I wish I heard before.
  
 I don't know what's up with Hank William's voice, but I somehow enjoy that awkward ahhh he creates. It's hilarious, but also touching to be honest, it's pretty compassionate as his lyrics are as well.
  
 And that 11th commandment was written in stone...
  
 Hallelujah!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> I'm more interested int he martin logans though...
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup, a few punks are getting those martin logan mikros 90's. They look to be pretty good, and for the price they have been going for, stupid good.
  
 I'm not sure how reputable these guys are, but here's a mikros 90 review:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/martin-logan-mikros-90-review/
  
 And an m500 review:
 http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/kef-m500-review/
  
 My biggest concern with the 90's would be the clamping factor. But again, for the prices they are going for, it might be a worthy experiment!


----------



## vlenbo

> Originally Posted by *waynes world* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yup, a few punks are getting those martin logan mikros 90's. They look to be pretty good, and for the price they have been going for, stupid good.


 
 I do agree, the prices on these headphones made me regret purchasing the re700s, more so with the fidelo's previously priced sale...
  
 BUT IT IS GOOD! Since these headphones have the warmth in my music that I enjoy. The martins lack it? Well..maybe they're right, but I'll figure that out when I get it...hopefully.


> *snip*
> 
> I'm not sure how reputable these guys are, but here's a mikros 90 review:
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/martin-logan-mikros-90-review/



  
 They're decent in reliability, I think their impressions would be accurate, people were going crazy about the treble and bass on those martins. Wait till they hear my comparo, hohoho...when I get them..
  
 Clamping force is also my big concern, but my ears are ready for punishment. 
  
  
 from digital trend's reviews, it seems that either...
  
 get the martins for highs and lows
  
 and from my impressions
  
 get the re700s for mids and lows.
  
 The highs are pretty good and they never become silibant, but I dont' know if it is accurate...


----------



## sfwalcer

magi44ken said:


> Thanks for the quick comparison. I was planning to get one for a big sale (maybe) when the DN2000 release. I think I'll pass for now. I value naturalness more than 3D. Of course would love an IEM that combine naturalness of voice and instruments with a nice 3D presentation. The other IEMs that I'm looking forward is the Nuforce Primo 8 with their own balanced BA driver and  VSonic's VSD line.


 
 ^ No problemo meng, glad my troll drivel was helpful but these DN1Ks really are good and sure bests the Sony XBA-3 that i have heard. If you can i would wait a lil when the dust settles a bit cuz this hybrid/ iem race is just warming up and it seems we are in for crazy roller coaster ride of many many mo' eargasmicnesses.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you can't waits no mores these DN1Ks is a really good safe choice esp. if you can get them on sale for like $150 or so. But like you i am waiting for the new VSonic lineup as well. Best to do mo' research if you are not in a rush. 
  


waynes world said:


> *Yup, a few punks are getting those martin logan mikros 90's.* They look to be pretty good, and for the price they have been going for, stupid good.
> 
> I'm not sure how reputable these guys are, but here's a mikros 90 review:
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/headphone-reviews/martin-logan-mikros-90-review/
> ...


 
 ^ Wonder who that be???


----------



## doctorjazz

Clamping force on the MLs is a lot at first...found that to be a negative when I wrote them up. However, the band is metal, and designd to be stretched to fit comfortably. I don't find clamping to be a problem any more. The main problem with fit on these is that they are very finicky as to how you place them on your ears, like an iem that you have trouble getting a good seal/fit on. The slightest shift forward or back change the sound, particularly the bass. When you learn to get them on right, however, they do sound great.


----------



## doctorjazz

Has anyone heard of Tye Tribbet, he's a gospel singer, from what I can tell on 1st listen to random tracks)? Got the CD based on some review or other, been playing since the dog walk on my rig (in random play, of course), think he'll be on one of my upcoming posts, WOW!!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > They do look real nice..I have to give em that. I am very much considering the IM04 or the new Nuforce Primo 8 as an upgrade to my in ears..I keep on saying I will chill with the purchases but new stuff just keeps on rolling into the threads..
> ...




I feel your pain...


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Pisssssh!!! Where's the fun in that???


----------



## doctorjazz

You've got a point!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, try to make this the last one, didn't post no jazz, this is great jazz that you don't have to be a jazz afficianato to appreciate (the thread/posting is helping me avoid many things I really should be doing...)


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Beautifully clear and smooth, and then the treble augments everything up the wazoo. Even if people are adverse to treble for that reason it's still worth a try if not for the absolutely polarizing experience of a hallmark phone intended for that particular sound signature. Just wonderful clarity. Everything technicality-wise is pretty good but gets overshadowed by the clarity. Definitely a strong love-it-or-hate it phone.
> 
> If under any other guise of perfection, the upper-mid and lower treble peaks would be unacceptable, but if you don't perceive it as a live-at-home-with phone and just accept the experience for what it is, it rewards you greatly. Also two peaks - very easy to EQ out, still very clear without them. I can't suspect the THD to be very high. I'd still try EQ even if one's adverse to that sort of stuff, just to understand how it is with and without.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ But why i gots this feeling that the "Brand Name" worship/ fan boism is A LOT more crazy in those Asian/Chinese earphone communities??? Kinda ironic esp. in China where anti-jpn sentiments are pretty strong yet, peps thinks they have more status cuz they own some fancy Jpn brand names and such same goes for other foreign brands.... Interesting consumerism psychology there, but since i don't read those Asian forums i am just basing this on my personal biases/ past experiences against my own peps is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hutnicks said:


> *Have you put them up against the all mighty and conquering K3K's though?*


 
  
 +


twinqy said:


> *Obviously no comparison - those schiit on everything and make flatulent birds out of all of us. The pinnacle of human engineering.*
> 
> *But no, not directly.*


 
  
 +


> Originally Posted by Hutnicks /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Well then off you go to HB or wherever. We will expect a 1000 word essay on why mere mortals should not even be allowed to set eyes on them.*


 
  
 ^ QUOTED!!! I expect dat 1000 word write-up by the end of the day.  IS A THANG NOW.


----------



## bhazard

saoshyant said:


> I'm listening to onkyo's new BT headphone and find it quite delightful


 
 The Voxoa is a pretty good BT 4.0 headphone with aptX. $79 this week in that newegg link. Original price $150
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA21U12U4123
  
 This is the OEM for $52
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Super-Deal-wireless-Bluetooth-v4-0-HiFi-stereo-headsets-with-mic-music-bass-noise-cancelling-headphones/315487_932595734.html?spm=5261.7049941.1996153261.169&promotionId=251087006


----------



## Saoshyant

I generally have little interest in BT, but I have to admit I've been growing more and more curious about Onkyo's venture into headphones


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> I didn't unfortunately, but from what dsnuts stated, the yamahas are a bit better than the es700s that I own, but they're about equal to each other in terms of quality. So I can safely assume that these headphones also kick the butt of the yamaha's, but if you want, I'll buy one of those headphones. I'm more interested int he martin logans though...
> 
> and the 900x...the a900x? Or something else?
> Because these already kick the butt of the a900x as well. The mids are smoother, just as lush, and aren't thin sounding or analytical as the a900x. Yet, the a900x has this captivating mid section that sometimes makes me pick it over my other headphones. the bass is tighter on the  re700s, and the highs have more weight to the re700s than the a900x. I'll do a proper comparo against the a900x and es700s later on.
> ...


 
 looking forward to your comparison of the a900x and if you can get one an ad900x and the new ath re700s you love.  i don't have any of the ath 900 series but have always been curious about them.
 DS recommended the es700s to me and i love my used set.  always looking for that upgrade, the holy grail of phones (in that 200 range)
 Martin Logan 90s have been available for 60$ on sale at several sources over the holidays   after about 90 hours of burn in mine sound great, definitely not a bass head phone. but nicely balanced and musical!
 not electrostatic, and not flat, but tuned for musical enjoyment. highly worthy esp at that price.  leather construction  a plus.  but unique sound sig. not at all like the eph200s or ath phones.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> looking forward to your comparison of the a900x and if you can get one an ad900x and the new ath re700s you love.  i don't have any of the ath 900 series but have always been curious about them.
> DS recommended the es700s to me and i love my used set.  always looking for that upgrade, the holy grail of phones (in that 200 range)
> Martin Logan 90s have been available for 60$ on sale at several sources over the holidays   after about 90 hours of burn in mine sound great, definitely not a bass head phone. but nicely balanced and musical!
> not electrostatic, and not flat, but tuned for musical enjoyment. highly worthy esp at that price.  leather construction  a plus.  but unique sound sig. not at all like the eph200s or ath phones.


 
 Will do audio soldier!
  
 These sound different from the es700 signature as welI, hear the es700 grainier, a bit rougher, still smooth and silky, but not as much as the re700s now. The treble is an improvement on the re700s, and the bass is a great improvement as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

That was then, as often happens when a number of Head-Fi folks get interested in a particular headphone, the price has gone up a bit...I look at the ads, seems to have moved to the $90-110 range fairly consistently. I have the A900x, but haven't pulled it out a while or compared to the ML's. Ordered the Dunu's (saw on sale, what could I do?). Probably take another week or so for Heaven to arrive, burning in Om's now.
Sent a review of a jazz CD to my old editor...wrote for The Audiophile Voice for many years, mostly jazz reviews, then work got too busy to keep it up. Let you all know when it should appear (the magazine is print only, no online presence). Fun to do, glad it's done.


----------



## Saoshyant

Would you mind giving some beginners recommendations for jazz? Been trying to expand my horizons of late, musically and cinematically.


----------



## doctorjazz

Vlenbo, see you have the Ortofon iem's, seen them for sale occasionally in the Headphone for Sale forum, not that much I've seen on them but what I have seen was positive. Curious what you think of them.
Back to Mog-seems they were purchased by Beats (yes, THAT Beats) about a year ago. The Mog site says they are supposed to stay independent and continue doing the same stuff they've been doing. Mog as a separate service will disappear in April, though there is supposed to be some way to move a Mog account to Beats Music if you want (the app for Beats is supposed to be available in the Apple and Android stores). The paid service, for anyone who uses it (I did) will be more expensive from what I see, though they haven't provided all details yet.
I liked Mog, not sure if I'll make the Beats switch, guess could always try it out. They will allow playlists to carry over to Beats, but Favorites seem not to be movable due to a different confuguration at the new site.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Vlenbo, see you have the Ortofon iem's, seen them for sale occasionally in the Headphone for Sale forum, not that much I've seen on them but what I have seen was positive. Curious what you think of them.


 
  
 IM02 VS Ortofon - EQ5
  
  
 Song to test female vocals, guitars, treble, piano, thickness, bass, and soundstage.
  
 Yasashisa no Riyuu, from this link.
  

  
  
 Beautiful song it is.
  
 Im02 - BASS: Now, I thought the bass would not show up in this song that well, but it does with gusto! the drums from this track are awesome, though it is the same rhythm. The im02's drumming power has more weight and balance than the eq-5s. The drums and bass are near equal in db to the highs and mids. The texture and tightness of the bass is impeccable, while having a sweet sound to it that makes it slightly warm and smooth. 
  
 MIDS: The females who sang this sound so angelic, they're pretty much there in front of you singing a lullaby. Their voices are airy with the im02, smooth, but also pretty clear. The clarity is astounding for having a smooth sound, and not to forget the instruments playing as well. The guitars are more detailed on the im02s, have a bit more crunch, but also have the thickness to help them sound natural, the timbre is better on the im02s. The piano has a great tone and weight to it as well, you can easily hear a change of pitch on the im02s, even on the eq-5, but somehow, the im02 sounded better, possibly due to the forwardness of the mids. Not that much of a fowardness, but a bit nonetheless.
  
 Highs - The cymbals, oh man, they sounded pretty powerful and crisp, yet still smooth for your ears to enjoy. This is a big difference with the im02s as their highs are well extended, and detailed to the point where it reaches the bright limit. It's slightly bright, but no silibance at all. There is awesome texture on the cymbals, and the striking power of the cymbals here are easier to note on the im02s than the eq-5s.
  
 EQ-5 - BASS: Again, the bass is plentiful here, and I have to say, it is impressive how the im02s have similar bass quantity to the eq-5, but since the eq-5's bass is smoother and thinner (the im02's bass is definitely a bit more thicker and not as lean), the bass on the eq-5 would need to ramp up its db to appease an audiophile's crave for bass. The im02 does a decent job at this. The drums sound a bit more dull and thin on the eq-5s than the im02s, and aren't as detailed either. The staging on the eq-5 is cleaner than the im02s due to the thinness, but the im02s have just as good of a clean sound sig as other ba phones.
  
 Mids: It's smooooooth, buttery smooth, not liquid smooth, but damn...it's good. The im02s pale in comparison, but the sacrifice for such lush mids are the details you get to hear from the vocals and instrument timbre. It's not as accurate as the im02s because of this, and the clarity does not disappoint, but for similar pricing to the audio technica offering, it's better to spend the money on the im02 for more detail and a smooth sound sig. Instruments are not harder to discern with the eq-5s, but the weight is gone, and female vocals aren't as forward or airy. That's probably the culprit of the sound sig in the mids, nothing in the sound sig is as airy as the im02s, it feels more enclosed than the im02s, but it is airy enough to compete with other single bas. The guitars aren't as crunchy or as detailed as the im02s, but it is pretty detailed in its own right, just that the smooth sound sig did deteriorate the guitar. When you drink water, you enjoy the feeling of the liquid passing through you, that's how the eqs sound like. The im02s are like how ice cream goes through your throat, you feel the ice cream turn to liquid, but before that, you get that creamy taste as you swallow. That's what the im02s are.
  
 Highs - The cymbals are a bit more....ehh..not plasticky, but definitely not as real or airy as the im02s, especially in the detail. The highs are also too smooth, and pretty thin that you won't hear as much of a depth and great micro details like the im02s. The power of the cymbals also get detracted because of the smoothness, no matter how hard they strike, it'll sound weak and thin. It's also slightly bright, but not as detailed as the im02s, texture is decent, not as great as the im02s, and the fullness is missing again.  it's good though!
  
 Soundstage: IN terms of size, they're similar, but the im02s take the cake by being a bit more wider and taller. The imaging is great on both, but I give the nod to the im02s, especially since I have an easier time hearing the positioning on them than the eq-5s. The eq-5s's thinner sound makes the soundstage sound cleaner, however, which makes image picking easier for the listener, but at the cost of losing the immersion of the im02's. Despite that, the im02s still beat it at soundstage depth and width.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Vlenbo, see you have the Ortofon iem's, seen them for sale occasionally in the Headphone for Sale forum, not that much I've seen on them but what I have seen was positive. Curious what you think of them.
> Back to Mog-seems they were purchased by Beats (yes, THAT Beats) about a year ago. The Mog site says they are supposed to stay independent and continue doing the same stuff they've been doing. Mog as a separate service will disappear in April, though there is supposed to be some way to move a Mog account to Beats Music if you want (the app for Beats is supposed to be available in the Apple and Android stores). The paid service, for anyone who uses it (I did) will be more expensive from what I see, though they haven't provided all details yet.
> I liked Mog, not sure if I'll make the Beats switch, guess could always try it out. They will allow playlists to carry over to Beats, but Favorites seem not to be movable due to a different confuguration at the new site.


 
 Nice Time mag article in last issue about the Beats empire, financial windfall, and how they got there.   Supposedly they have 17 or so sound engineer on the staff creating that sound sig that they
 think modern urban hip listeners want to hear, a stadium sound through headphones, not an analytical audiophile sound.  Their new Beats music serve will be based on emotional responses to the music
 and time place memory links rather than the algorythmns that other services use.  we might not like this kind of design and serving, but they certainly have been successful for themselves in their business
 model and target audience. very interesting article.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Will do audio soldier!
> 
> These sound different from the es700 signature as welI, hear the es700 grainier, a bit rougher, still smooth and silky, but not as much as the re700s now. The treble is an improvement on the re700s, and the bass is a great improvement as well.


 
 thanks for the new moniker, "audio soldier"  I salute you too bro!  We are marching on a quest towards the sound that will bring glory and peace to our ears hearts minds and wallets!
 in the mean time, there is chaos, strange missions, and danger to our ears, wallets, and peace of mind....


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure-how many do you want?
Kind of Blue-Miles Davis (almost any Columbia Miles up to around 1969 is great listening, though the later the year, the more abstract the music starts to become. In the late 60's he went to jazz-rock fusion, which I love, but is a controversial period, and definitely more challenging listening than Kind Of Blue).
Duke Ellington and John Coltrane (Impulse)-great way to break into the music of these great jazz giants (each has who knows how many worthy albums of their own). If you'd like an album with smooth vocals, but somewhat more aggressive instrumental background, John Coltrane Meets Johnny Hartman (Impulse) is great
Bill Evans-Waltz For Debby (Riverside), again, Evans has many great albums, but this is a good starting place.
Charles Mingus- Oh yeah (Atlantic)
Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong-Ella and Louis/Ella and Louis Again...HEAVEN!!! I believe I posted "Cheek to Cheek" by these two somewhere in this thread. Vocal nirvana!
Sonny Rollins-Way Out West or Saxaphone Collussus (Prestige), hard to pick, Way Out West is fun, with the version of "I'm An Old Cowhand"
Modern Jazz Quartet-Blues on Bach; In Memoriam (Atlantic)...Don't listen to them much these days, but when I started listening to jazz, the combination of classical composition and jazz chops/improv (vibes player Milt Jackson is a monster) made them an easy way to break into jazz.
Ben Allison-Peace Pipe (Palmetto), something different, a bit more "modern" or "contemporary", he has a large discography and tours with different units, which all have something to offer
Ornette Coleman-The Shape of Jazz to Come (Atlantic, I believe)...the beginnings of Avant Garde/free jazz, but very listenable (hadn't broken all the shackles of harmony/rhythm yet).
Charlie Parker-The Savoy Master Takes. These are repackaged in many forms, but are the Rosetta Stone of Bebop/modern jazz

That's 10 for starters, more if you'd like later. (it is all somewhat arbitrary, could have substituted many albums by the same artists, and there are many more artists that could make the list, but it's a start)


----------



## Saoshyant

Very much appreciated!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Vlenbo, see you have the Ortofon iem's, seen them for sale occasionally in the Headphone for Sale forum, not that much I've seen on them but what I have seen was positive. Curious what you think of them.
> ...




So let me see if I can guess which one youlike better...hmmmm....give me a minute....hmmmm....Guess the IM-02...


----------



## doctorjazz

Love the song, BTW


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> The Voxoa is a pretty good BT 4.0 headphone with aptX. $79 this week in that newegg link. Original price $150
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA21U12U4123
> 
> This is the OEM for $52
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Super-Deal-wireless-Bluetooth-v4-0-HiFi-stereo-headsets-with-mic-music-bass-noise-cancelling-headphones/315487_932595734.html?spm=5261.7049941.1996153261.169&promotionId=251087006


 
 ^ Oh so THATS what those cans are that i be seeing on the frontpage here. Don't care for BT stuff in cans but that's good to know that they can actually sound half decent for cheap. haha
  
  


vlenbo said:


> IM02 VS *Ortofon - EQ5*
> 
> 
> Song to test female vocals, guitars, treble, piano, thickness, bass, and soundstage.
> ...


 
 ^ Haven't read it yet, but looks like a interesting comapro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Those Ortofon - EQ5 caught my attention recently and it seems like they are of pretty high demand. Though i probably can't deal with their funky bullet shape/ no strain relief, not like i want to get them but just saying. : P


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Vlenbo, see you have the Ortofon iem's, seen them for sale occasionally in the Headphone for Sale forum, not that much I've seen on them but what I have seen was positive. Curious what you think of them.
> ...




The Mog email on the subject promises that the service will remain the same-Mog had a reputation for good sound, used larger files than other services, but, that remains to be seen, of course


----------



## Imsorrywallet

benf said:


> After 84 hours of burn-in, no further changes in the Piston - I think it's time to stop.
> It's as good as Carbo Basso, and it's a great achievement for an IEM under 30$.


 
 Hello everybody, long time lurker first time poster, and I was wondering if anyone agreed with this or could share their own comparisons between the Piston 2s and the Bassos or  Tenores? Thank you


----------



## vlenbo

@doctorjazz 
 Yup, I like the im02s more than the eq-5, but I still like the eq-5, they're still special to me, 
  
 I'll read up on your mog post soon, I was busy trying to a/b the es700 and the re700 treble, I have to say, It's a mixed bag...
  
 the es700 has more bite than the re700, which gives it more presence, but the re700 is smooth, sounds more natural...I can't tell if that is natural though, haven't heard cymbals except drums, guitars, piano, violins, and such. If someone could point me to the right direction...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be grateful.
  
@sfwalcer 
  
 It is interesting that it's getting rave demands at the moment, didn't expect that. I will sell my cheap iem collection here, and will ponder if I will sell the ortofons and hifiman's re-262s. 
  
 The ortofon's bullet feels nice and smooth in my ears, though cold...and it does look a bit awkward....and the cable is annoying...oh wait!
  
 The cable is the downfall of the ortofons imo, I think it'll be okay if you're pretty cautious though..
 @doctorblue
  
 LOL, I love your plot on this headphone world. We'll come up at arms with our headphones as our weapons soon enough, comrade.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> I'll read up on your mog post soon, I was busy trying to a/b the es700 and the re700 treble, I have to say, It's a mixed bag...
> 
> the es700 has more bite than the re700, which gives it more presence, but the re700 is smooth, sounds more natural...I can't tell if that is natural though, haven't heard cymbals except drums, guitars, piano, violins, and such. If someone could point me to the right direction...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just so you know vlenbo, I'm appreciating your re700 enthusiasm. I'm pretty sure that I would love them. So even though it might not be the right timing for me to jump on them right now, please know that you are making me wish it was!


----------



## gdtechie

I'm starting to think you guys are a bunch of marketing dudes... i've caved and ordered a pair of the xiaomi pistons  started my foray with the 8320, bought the sennheiser hd439 recently, and wanted a good pair for on the go, and you guys sold me on the pistons! can't wait till they get here..


----------



## doctorjazz

Now if only we could negotiate a cut of the profits....


----------



## doctorjazz

My nominee for the Best Music Video at the Grammys, inexplicably overlooked....


----------



## akarise

twinqy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=226320804176351&story_fbid=316343655174065 - from our lovely Tomscy2000.
> There's also a Japanese page/source I can't find handy to link to ATM.  But I did have this one handy - it's been in my RSS links for quite a while!


 
  
 Oh thanks for the link! That's really interesting, I wonder if Zero Audio is utilizing anything similar to FAD's BAM design in the Heaven series.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Just so you know vlenbo, I'm appreciating your re700 enthusiasm. I'm pretty sure that I would love them. So even though it might not be the right timing for me to jump on them right now, please know that you are making me wish it was!


 
 I'm glad to hear that, I did not believe I was doing that good of a job, lol. I'm sure all of you guys would enjoy this sig, though I think eric already knows the sound, thanks to those godly on1s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It's awesome to hear that from you, thanks for letting me know! Take your time and enjoy other headphones before exploring this one later on, hopefully other headfiers can jump on these phones soon. 
  
@doctorjazz 

 I did not enjoy that song as it has been overused in the radio station. Most importantly, it's because it's pretty rhythmical and pretty much intriguing to listen to. If I hear that song again, I know that my restrictions against hearing that song will break! Good choice nonetheless, and that video is hilarious!
  
 P.S. Glad you liked that song, that comparison was made to a headfier that pm'd me about the im-02s. I just copy pasted those eq-5s here. I'll do more comparisons of those bas and the sony hybrids along them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

imsorrywallet said:


> Hello everybody, long time lurker first time poster, and I was wondering if anyone agreed with this or could share their own comparisons between the Piston 2s and the Bassos or  Tenores? Thank you


 
 Yes, i listen to all three.  Tenores carved out a 60$ niche for supreme vocal smoothness and treble clarity with decent bass.  one of my favorites.  the Bassos have, obviously from the name, much more
 bass gusto and sub bass presence and more power and thickness of sound overall. less detail and treble is somewhat covered by the low end, but really really fun for EDM and bass heavy synth/ambient music.
 both of these Zero Audio phones are well made and well tuned for their purpose and priced way below their value.  both fit great and people wear them all they as earplugs when not listening to music!!
 Basso is a little more expensive than Tenore. and both need 100s of hours of burn in to sound ideal because of carbon nano construction.
 Pistons are more of a jack of all trades phone, a super bargain at 20$  great for EDM but carry voices very well and have remarkable sparkling treble upper end.  less detailed than the Tenores but plenty of bass like the Bassos.
 if i had to buy only one of the three, i would get the Tenores because the voices and midrange there is almost perfect and makes me smile.  The bassos stir my soul and make me dance but sound a bit artificial to me.
 The pistons are a really great bargain find but don't achieve perfection in any frequency, just really do good overall.  i just bought two friends Pistons because they didn't have any high end phones and these are
 a remarkable introduction to whats possible out of a phone or computer audio. Next up, reviews of the new Singulos from Zero Audio a new BA design and technology at 155$ and the Doppios, a double BA new design
 that some (including our remarkably eared DSnauts) have called the most detailed and amazing ism they have enjoyed recently and a true reference monster iem.
 Many good choices, all worthy phones, but a different price points and different talents.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Hm, I wonder when Zero Audio will take its amazing dynamics and it's awesome balanced armatures and create a supernova hybrid. One can dream, no?


----------



## ibizai9100

hatefulsandwich said:


> Hm, I wonder when Zero Audio will take its amazing dynamics and it's awesome balanced armatures and create a supernova hybrid. One can dream, no?


 
 That would be nice, but they are little company.
 I have feeling that Audio Technica this year will release it's first hybrids.


----------



## sfwalcer

Hey has anyone that has the DUNU DN1000 tried them with the RadioShack auvio tips yet???

  
  
 Anywho i was working out with these DN1Ks on and was OK.... these things are very 3D in its presentation and that you can literally hear their BA tweeters doing their thang or what nots in their instrument separation/ layering, etc etc BUT i was hmmm something sounds kinda off. 
  
 With the stock turbine tips everything was wayyy too textbook accurate, and combined with a somewhat dry and diffused sound these DN1Ks were literally putting me to sleep during the workout. LMAO I was like man these things are not only missing that lushness and visceral texture of the gr07 BEs but also where is that PRaT!!!??? Everything just sounded so mechanical and flying at me from all directions but yet despite all those interesting micro details i wasn't really connected with the music. My head wasn't bobbing nor were my toes tapping, so i was hmmm that is interesting. I figured that these turbine stock tips weren't really doing it for me sonically and remembered that i said something about tip rolling them with some RadioShack auvio tips last night, lo and behold these DN1Ks sounds MUCH more musical with those tips. Musical as in the overall sound is tighter/ more cohesive with better bass punch and speed hence PRaT is greatly increased as the result. These DN1Ks are finally starting to sing with the auvio tips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I noticed that the stock turbine tips with the longest red rings (most neutral sounding combo) there is noticeably more treble extension hence slight sibilance as well, but with the shortest silver rings not only is the bass quality/ quantity increased but the treble is more tamed. In essence the ring implementation of these DN1Ks has an inverse effect as compared to what shorter barrel tips did for the KEF M200s.  So for folks that have these DN1Ks and you have some auvio tips around GO TRY THEM!!! I am currently using the silver rings combo with the blue auvio tips and i get as much treble extension as those longest red rings as well as better bass quantity/ quality also.
  
 Hope i ain't just trippin'...


----------



## quartertone

They're definitely pretty tip-dependent. I was slightly underwhelmed while using the spiral tips, but when I switched to the clear ones and finally got some sub-bass kick I was won over.


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> They're definitely pretty tip-dependent. I was slightly underwhelmed while using the spiral tips, but when I switched to the clear ones and finally got some sub-bass kick I was won over.


 

 Oh man you'll get a nice lil' surprise with these auvio tips cuz they are just as wide bore as the spiral turbine tips but seems to add some great quality bass depth and punch as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The clear stock tips has a more narrow bore and they didn't seal at all for me sadly so those were a no go.
  
 And oh man are these easy to drive, sounds crazy loud already with not much power and has a VERY non fatiguing sound even when the volume is cranked up a bit. NICE!!!
  
 Sadly isolation seems kinda sub par though. : (
  
 But not too bad when the music is on.


----------



## quartertone

sfwalcer said:


> Oh man you'll get a nice lil' surprise with these auvio tips cuz they are just as wide bore as the spiral turbine tips but seems to add some great quality bass depth and punch as well.


 
 I won't, as those clowns only ship inside the US. I've wanted to buy those tips so often.
  
 Yeah, the one drawback to the clear tips is the shallow insertion and fragile seal. I'd like to be able to push them in a bit deeper.


----------



## sfwalcer

quartertone said:


> I won't, as those clowns only ship inside the US. I've wanted to buy those tips so often.
> 
> Yeah, the one drawback to the clear tips is the shallow insertion and fragile seal. *I'd like to be able to push them in a bit deeper.*


 
 ^ DATS WHAT HE SAID!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Anywho, the resolution/ HD_ness of these DN1Ks is getting almost to the level of the ASG 2s with these auvio tips. Not quite at the same level but is a step closer, overall better clarity than the M200s, but the M200s have a fuller more smooth overall sound though.....
  
 edit: man i wish they still sell the variety pack of these auvio tips cuz they seem to only sell one pack sizes in set of 3s. : (


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> edit: man i wish they still sell the variety pack of these auvio tips cuz they seem to only sell one pack sizes in set of 3s. : (


 
 Aren't they still available on amazon from few sellers? Anyway, I'm also kinda bummed they aren't available outside of US coz I wanted to try them with my Noble 4.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Aren't they still available on amazon from few sellers? Anyway, I'm also kinda bummed they aren't available outside of US coz I wanted to try them with my Noble 4.


 

 i dunno, the last i have heard of them was radioshack only sells them in one size packs with 3 tips. The variety pack has been discontinued since 1 year ago or something like that.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> i dunno, the last i have heard of them was radioshack only sells them in one size packs with 3 tips. The variety pack has been discontinued since 1 year ago or something like that.


 
 Well, I did find the old package with the 4 sizes of single flange tips, the bi-flanges and the cord manager on amazon available from 4 sellers http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007Z7YEVC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Hey has anyone that has the DUNU DN1000 tried them with the RadioShack auvio tips yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great discovery SF! I'll try and get my hands on those Auvio tips...


----------



## d marc0

Dang! those Auvio Tips are not available for OZ customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I do have Auvio stock tips from a cheapo Auvio IEM. Are they the same? They don't have coloured sleeves... just all black.


----------



## nihontoman

no one got the Audio Technika ax5 yet? I'm ding for some impressions (cause you know, they are over ear and they are cheap. plus they look kinda good)


----------



## EPICFAILXD

Bought the MA750i today, left speechless by the sound (in a good way). may write a review if there's time


----------



## 1ofamillion

sfwalcer said:


> Hey has anyone that has the DUNU DN1000 tried them with the RadioShack auvio tips yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice write up! I'm still waiting for you to breakdown and buy the Pistons.


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> no one got the Audio Technika ax5 yet? I'm ding for some impressions (cause you know, they are over ear and they are cheap. plus they look kinda good)


 
 The press release said..."The new Audio-Technica SonicFuel AX over-ear headphones will be available in spring 2014". They(AT) asked for my address and hopefully will be sending me some stuff. I'm hoping an AX5 will be among that which they send me.
  


epicfailxd said:


> Bought the MA750i today, left speechless by the sound (in a good way). may write a review if there's time


 

 Great phones! I do see that they have fallen into two camps as far the the sound signature probably based on the fit and how the vent hole on the housing lines up. One camp has them as bassy, warm, with a more subdued treble and the other has them as a bit quicker, more balanced, with some more treble and treble detail. Wonder which camp you fall into. I was in the latter, more balanced camp.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

jant71 said:


> Great phones! I do see that they have fallen into two camps as far the the sound signature probably based on the fit and how the vent hole on the housing lines up. One camp has them as bassy, warm, with a more subdued treble and the other has them as a bit quicker, more balanced, with some more treble and treble detail. Wonder which camp you fall into. I was in the latter, more balanced camp.


 
 I heard them as balanced too. Very articulate, clean highs. The soundstage is quite immersive, and 3D in a sense. Another thing is, the speed and detail is quite amazing for a single dynamic driver. I've heard some earphones with armature drivers that couldn't compete with these. Oh and it probably has the thickest IEM cable I've ever seen, and the most over-engineered input jack.


----------



## Leo888

epicfailxd said:


> I heard them as balanced too. Very articulate, clean highs. The soundstage is quite immersive, and 3D in a sense. Another thing is, the speed and detail is quite amazing for a single dynamic driver. I've heard some earphones with armature drivers that couldn't compete with these. Oh and it probably has the thickest IEM cable I've ever seen, and the most over-engineered input jack.




I'm with you and jant71. Would like to add that it's very cohesive to my ears and in return provides a very musical and involving experience thru the DX50. It needs some burning in thou as it got better with more hours on them. About the cable, it's right in the middle if you have the R3 for comparison. 

On another note, the R3 does vocals a little better than the MA750 by a little margin to my ears and that's about all as they are different as a whole. 

Getting the fit was a little tricky for me but manage to work it out with comply foams. Probably it's a brain burn in or it starts to break in for me as I felt there was a veil to the sound initially which is almost gone at this point of time. Will burn them in further and see if the veil would be removed completely. 

Happy listening guys as I know I do with it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nihontoman, I agree whole heartedly with Blakey, both albums classic, I especially love Moanin'. I'm sure you and I could rattle off another 10 quick classics, hard to come up with just 10 (and I cheated a bit discussing the choices). Great to get feedback from a jazz fan, interested in other favorites of yours. 
Keep swingin'


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> The press release said..."The new Audio-Technica SonicFuel AX over-ear headphones will be available in spring 2014". They(AT) asked for my address and hopefully will be sending me some stuff. I'm hoping an AX5 will be among that which they send me.
> 
> 
> Great phones! I do see that they have fallen into two camps as far the the sound signature probably based on the fit and how the vent hole on the housing lines up. One camp has them as bassy, warm, with a more subdued treble and the other has them as a bit quicker, more balanced, with some more treble and treble detail. Wonder which camp you fall into. I was in the latter, more balanced camp.


 
  
 great news. will wait for your impressions on those. hope you'll get them soon 
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Nihontoman, I agree whole heartedly with Blakey, both albums classic, I especially love Moanin'. I'm sure you and I could rattle off another 10 quick classics, hard to come up with just 10 (and I cheated a bit discussing the choices). Great to get feedback from a jazz fan, interested in other favorites of yours.
> Keep swingin'


 
  
  
 yeah, really great feeling to "meet" another jazz lover on forums. I guess I'm a little strange case when it comes to getting into jazz - I started from Jazz-hop, and from there I ended up discovering true stuff  I'm still in the process of discovery, so any kind of directions would be highly appreciated. my most recent discovery is Herbie Hancock, if you know others like him, please let me know


----------



## amigomatt

nihontoman said:


> jant71 said:
> 
> 
> > The press release said..."The new Audio-Technica SonicFuel AX over-ear headphones will be available in spring 2014". They(AT) asked for my address and hopefully will be sending me some stuff. I'm hoping an AX5 will be among that which they send me.
> ...


You'd very likely like Cannonball Adderley. 

Buckshot Le Fonque do some great crossover stuff, mixing soul, rap, funk, jazz, even rock. I love this album by them - Music Evolution:


----------



## waynes world

amigomatt said:


> You'd very likely like Cannonball Adderley.
> 
> Buckshot Le Fonque do some great crossover stuff, mixing soul, rap, funk, jazz, even rock. I love this album by them - Music Evolution:


 
  
 Thanks. This is the kind of stuff I need to hear more of. I haven't had much forays into Jazz. I have Miles Davis' Kind of Blue, which is great. Gotta dig into some of doc's recommendations. And this Buckshot stuff. Listening to their debut 1994 album on youtube at the moment, and it's amazing (especially on sextett's). Can't wait to check out the Music Evolution album!


----------



## amigomatt

waynes world said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > You'd very likely like Cannonball Adderley.
> ...


Sorry to be off topic, but just wanted to post this for you before I forgot! Another great album of relatively unheard of artists around New York in the early 70s. I love the sounds in this album. True authentic! 











Bringing back on topic, I imagine this album would come alive through the Pistons!


----------



## ericp10

Lovers of Jazz! Interesting.


----------



## waynes world

I'm not getting them, but I suspect that the HE400's for $274 and the HE500's for $574 are pretty sweet deals:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/2595#post_10210417


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Lovers of Jazz! Interesting.


 
  
 "Budding" lover here. And one of these days you will be sick of me picking your brain about it!
  
 And btw (just to make amigomatt feel better about going OT lol), I just found these acid-jazz dudes. Pretty cool! I think that jazz-fusion, acic-jazz etc is the kind of stuff that I ultimately would really like:


----------



## Saoshyant

waynes world said:


> I'm not getting them, but I suspect that the HE400's for $274 and the HE500's for $574 are pretty sweet deals:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/2595#post_10210417




He400 is my main can, and I love it dearly, except for the cable. It uses an odd hook up and is quite long, so you end up paying a premium for a short cable, the cheapest on eBay being around 50 and on amazon around 80. Just ordered the amazon one, and the delivery window is pretty much the month of March.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wrote an extensive answer on my phone, but the phone deleted it without sending it (I'm sure that's good news to many :-D). Was suggesting Lee Morgan, a Blue Note label mate, The Sidewinder is a good one of you like Hancock from the 60's. Cannonball is a great choice aswell, II'd recommend Something Else, Mercy, Mercy, Mercy, or Know What I Mean, a great set with Bill Evans. More later...


----------



## Imsorrywallet

I already asked for a comparison between the Tenores, Bassos, and the pistons and thank you for helping me out,but I was wondering if anybody could compare the Tenores and Bassos to the Creative Aurvana 3s, since they are only $60 right now, or the Brainwavs Delta because those are the only iems I have at the moment? Thank you for your help.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> "Budding" lover here. And one of these days you will be sick of me picking your brain about it!
> 
> And btw (just to make amigomatt feel better about going OT lol), I just found these acid-jazz dudes. Pretty cool! I think that jazz-fusion, acic-jazz etc is the kind of stuff that I ultimately would really like:




  
  
 I made career out of writing about jazz, waynes world. I'll never get tired of you asking about it. I do have to say, however, that I know way more about traditional jazz than jazz fusion or acid-jazz (although I have some knowledge). doctorjazz and a couple of others, however, seem pretty adapt too in helping you on your journey


----------



## Saoshyant

Through the utterly crosswired aspects of my mind, somehow talks of jazz reminded me that I finally got one of those random things I always wanted, one of my recently purchased vinyls is clear!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> *I made career out of writing about jazz, waynes world. *I'll never get tired of you asking about it. I do have to say, however, that I know way more about traditional jazz than jazz fusion or acid-jazz (although I have some knowledge). doctorjazz and a couple of others, however, seem pretty adapt too in helping you on your journey


 
  
 I did not know this ericp10! Very cool!


----------



## nihontoman

some interesting stuff. thanks mate


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> I did not know this ericp10! Very cool!


 
 X2
  
 And just like wayne, I'm also getting into jazz a bit. Last night I got to hear some jazz from a headphone reviewer which i thought was good. I believe his name was Dale Thorn, not about him though as I enjoyed the "David Hazeltine - Fur Elise" song quite a bit. Looking into more songs, so I hope you'll help some of us that are new to jazz. (Directed at doctor jazz, eric, and others).


----------



## waynes world

Is it just me, or does this song not sound completely lush and magical on the M200's?


----------



## bhazard

Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
  
 Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different earphone compared to the first one I have.
  
 Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.


----------



## mochill

Cardas came in today and boy are they purdy...first two hrs I was like hmmm sounded schitty but when the third hr came they bloomed so much


----------



## d marc0

bhazard said:


> Got the "enhanced" stock version of the Havi B3 today. Came with a nice case and extra tips which the previous one didn't.
> 
> Sound wise an hour in.... yuck. Bloated bass, boosted mids, dark, lacking treble, not very clear. Sounds like a completely different earphone compared to the first one I have.
> 
> Unless you can still get the "professional tuned" version from Havi, I'd avoid it.




I'm still waiting for my order. I'm worried I'd get the enhanced version because the seller had no idea. What was the packaging of the pro version?


----------



## bhazard

d marc0 said:


> I'm still waiting for my order. I'm worried I'd get the enhanced version because the seller had no idea. What was the packaging of the pro version?


 
 The packaging is exactly the same. No way to tell. Just like how Hifiman and Audeze have 3+ versions and you don't know what you get.
  
 The only way to tell by ear.... if you have RE-400 level bass, you have the pro version. If it is much stronger than that, you don't.


----------



## mochill

The em5813 are the best since my dunu dnk but the excell in are areas the the dnk does and them mid range is to die for...I'll be happy to only keep 10 head gears and not care about the rest


----------



## sfwalcer

1ofamillion said:


> Nice write up! *I'm still waiting for you to breakdown and buy the Pistons.*


 
 haha don't think i need those pistons since i already have enough iems to mess around with, but i might cop a set if i see one on the sales forums, but ya' never know. Plus it's Lunar New Years in Asia and everything comes to a halt so no point in buying them now......
  


kova4a said:


> Well, I did find the old package with the 4 sizes of single flange tips, the bi-flanges and the cord manager on amazon available from 4 sellers http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007Z7YEVC/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


 
  
 +


d marc0 said:


> Great discovery SF! I'll try and get my hands on those Auvio tips...


 
  
 +


d marc0 said:


> Dang! those Auvio Tips are not available for OZ customers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


> I won't, *as those clowns only ship inside the US. I've wanted to buy those tips so often.*
> 
> Yeah, the one drawback to the clear tips is the shallow insertion and fragile seal. I'd like to be able to push them in a bit deeper.


 
  
 ^ Welp if ya''ll are interested in getting these tips and trust my ears i can buy them and help ship them out. Shipping shouldn't be too bad if i toss away the packaging and just put tips in a regular mailing envelope.
  
 Looks like radioshack only sells them i sets of 2s as a pack, not 3 as i originally thought, which is kinda sucks cuz compared to the original variety packs was like only $8 or something. : (
  
 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19103306&prodFindSrc=cart
  
 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=18352026&prodFindSrc=cart
  
 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19183876&locale=en_US
   
Hmmm looky someone must have been reading this thread last night, cuz noticed that a set was just sold off on ebay today for only $4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which is a damn sweet price for the variety pack.

  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auvio-Silicone-Tips-and-Cord-Manager-/301076542087?nma=true&si=VPwS9O08CIo7VThWd0uwczpTcxc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
  
 Anywho if anyone is interested and wants me to help them buy/ ship them out to ya', just give me a PM.
  
 But i would like to get ericps take on them 1st since he has both the DN1Ks and these auvio tips so.....


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> X2
> 
> And just like wayne, I'm also getting into jazz a bit. Last night I got to hear some jazz from a headphone reviewer which i thought was good. I believe his name was Dale Thorn, not about him though as I enjoyed the "David Hazeltine - Fur Elise" song quite a bit. Looking into more songs, so I hope you'll help some of us that are new to jazz. (Directed at doctor jazz, eric, and others).


 
  
  
 Will help you along the way bro! 
  


waynes world said:


> I did not know this ericp10! Very cool!


 
  
  
 Yeah, can't reveal everything my friend...lol  But a little bit comes out with time.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm looky someone must have been reading this thread last night, cuz noticed that a set was just sold off on ebay today for only $4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Guess who was the one who bought them... this guy   Couldn't pass them up for $4. They look exactly like my Sony Hybrids, which are also stellar.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Guess who was the one who bought them... this guy   Couldn't pass them up for $4. They look exactly like my Sony Hybrids, which are also stellar.


 

 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! YOU PUNK!!! 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i meant congrats!!! Glad it was one of us that got in that deals.


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh on an another COMPLETELY random and unrelated note, man oh man this movie looks like it's gonna kick some serious arse boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pun intended.
  
 http://twitchfilm.com/2014/01/sundance-2014-review-the-raid-2-sets-a-new-highpoint-for-violent-action-cinema.html
  
 D'YAM i haven't even seen the original yet, but will sure do now. A must for action buffs.
  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> Oh on an another COMPLETELY random and unrelated note, man oh man this movie looks like it's gonna kick some serious arse boi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, the first one was pretty good if you enjoy watching people beating each other violently - I do.


----------



## nehcrow

Where'd you buy your Havi B3 from bhazard?
 Taobao?


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Yeah, the first one was pretty good if you enjoy watching people beating each other violently - I do.


 
 DO I!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But hopefully not too bloody though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nehcrow said:


> Where'd you buy your Havi B3 from bhazard?
> Taobao?


 
 Don't even ask, they seems to have DONE GOOF'D big tyme with their tuning all over the place with 3 different sets that can't even be distinguished apart besides hearing them for yourself.
  
 Seems like they had a winner in that "pro" version which bhazard praised so much, but then they went for a more muddy consumer friendly sound at the end it seems so new sets might all sound like schiit as bhazard just posted.


----------



## bhazard

nehcrow said:


> Where'd you buy your Havi B3 from bhazard?
> Taobao?


 
 The Havi store on Taobao. I bought all 3 versions they offered, with the newest one still on the way.
  
 The original two versions were "enhanced" and "pro". I rave about the pro, but I just got the enhanced today and I'm not liking it. Nowhere near as clear. Caters to the Beats crowd.
  
 If the new version sounds like this, and they will no longer sell the pro tune, it's not worth picking up.
  
 If that's the case, I may tour the pro. It would become a rare item that only a few would get to hear.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> The Havi store on Taobao. I bought all 3 versions they offered, with the newest one still on the way.
> 
> The original two versions were "enhanced" and "pro". I rave about the pro, but I just got the enhanced today and I'm not liking it. Nowhere near as clear. Caters to the Beats crowd.
> 
> ...


 

 1ST!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, 24 hours of burn in on the Om InnerPeace iem's, wore them last night (fell asleep with them). Initial impression: really nice ism, wide stage, nice instrument body/timbre, bass good, cymbals/highs seem good as well. Short listen, so far, think I really like them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, 24 hours of burn in on the Om InnerPeace iem's, wore them last night (fell asleep with them). Initial impression: really nice ism, wide stage, nice instrument body/timbre, bass good, cymbals/highs seem good as well. Short listen, so far, think I really like them.


 
 Thanks for your initial impressions of the OM INEARPEACEs...pretty much jives with mine, which have about 60 hours burn in now...
 they seem to do exceptionally well with thinner music, acoustic. folk, light rock.  but i wish they had more impact and body for EDM
 and multilayered music.  more burn in will tell.  even so, they are a prize for 120$ i paid for them on sale. Listening to Zero Audio
 Bassos for OTT EDM, and they are crazy full bodied and live sounding, make my head turn in circles.  not so much clarity and detail
 but who cares when your head spins with this kind of music, your brain becomes an amusement park!!!!


----------



## mochill

Gonna give away my pistons because I have no use for them after listening to the em5813


----------



## mochill

And mostly all my low grade iems....and gonna keep my mid teir + iems


----------



## DannyBai

Leo888, 
  
 I did some listening yesterday and today with the Heaven V Aging, S2 and MA750 using the DX50.  I'd advise to download the new firmware 1.28 for the DX50 released today.  Sounds really nice.  
  
 I'll start with the vocals.  The edge goes to the FAD and the S2 comes a close second.  The S2 tends to show some sibilance on occasion but the FAD doesn't.  There's a little more air with the S2 being open but still the FAD's shine a little more.  It has a thicker note and shines with male vocals more over the S2.  The MA750's lag behind both due to the bass being more intrusive and sounds recessed compared.  
  
 Instrument separation is apparent with the S2 and the openness of the sound helps here.  I here it with the MA750's also but I can pinpoint it better with the S2 and FAD.  The FAD's ability to define the instruments places it on top again.  Bass guitar notes sound excellent out of the FAD's.  
  
 The MA750's sound the thickest and the S2 is on the thin side.  The FAD's are between the two.  Bass speed goes to the FAD's then S2 and MA750 last.  I wouldn't call the S2 thin but comparing the three, that's where it's placed.  
  
 The MA750's have that big sound and works well with EDM, trance and is fine with most other genres.  S2's sound fine with most genres too but it excels with female vocals, acoustic and most music that sounds good with lots of air.  The FAD's being somewhere in the middle works well with everything I throw at it.  The key is definition of instruments, vocals and placement is the best here.  I don't find the other two really lacking compared but I enjoy the sound out of the FAD's the most and hear it more clearly.
  
 The FAD's are the only armature driver of the three and also it's only a single driver.  The sound that comes out of it really doesn't sound like any armature driver I've heard.  It sounds more like quads.  I say this because I've heard dual, triple and quads and it reminds me of the TG334 which has quad drivers.  I can't stand thin armature driver sound and my experience with IEM's like the Meelec. A151 which comes to mind just blew any confidence I had with single armature drivers.  I realize there's plenty out there that are more than capable I haven't heard but it's a point of reference for me.  It has the clarity of an armature driver but shows authority and pure sonic enjoyment I get from dynamic drivers.  
  
 The FAD's are the best balanced without recession in any frequency and I don't hear any frequencies that are overly tuned.  It's definitely not flat sounding because I can't stand that type of sound either.  I think many would enjoy this sound and it's my new mid-tier point of reference.  
  
 I enjoy it as much as the H3 and more so than the Doppio's.  All three sound nothing alike so that's another comparison for someone more capable which I'm sure will do down the road.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Leo888,
> 
> I did some listening yesterday and today with the Heaven V Aging, S2 and MA750 using the DX50.  I'd advise to download the new firmware 1.28 for the DX50 released today.  Sounds really nice.
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty enjoyable read. Nice comparisons, and thanks danny.


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> Pretty enjoyable read. Nice comparisons, and thanks danny.


 
 Thank you vlenbo.  Always a nice guy.


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> Leo888,
> 
> I did some listening yesterday and today with the Heaven V Aging, S2 and MA750 using the DX50.  I'd advise to download the new firmware 1.28 for the DX50 released today.  Sounds really nice.
> 
> ...




Thanks Danny for taking the time to do the comparison. It's a great read and appreciate that you have covered a lot of grounds with your detailed comparison. Seriously considering the V now along with the Cardas.


----------



## akarise

Great comparisons Danny! I agree that the definition and weight of each instrument and vocalist in its own space are definitely highlights of the Heaven V.


----------



## DannyBai

leo888 said:


> Thanks Danny for taking the time to do the comparison. It's a great read and appreciate that you have covered a lot of grounds with your detailed comparison. Seriously considering the V now along with the Cardas.


 
 No problem and the Cardas sound real nice too.  
  


akarise said:


> Great comparisons Danny! I agree that the definition and weight of each instrument and vocalist in its own space are definitely highlights of the Heaven V.


 
 Thank you and hopefully more will get on board with this special IEM.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> *Gonna give away my pistons* because I have no use for them after listening to the em5813


 
 ^

  
  


dannybai said:


> Leo888,
> 
> I did some listening yesterday and today with the Heaven V Aging, S2 and MA750 using the DX50.  I'd advise to download the new firmware 1.28 for the DX50 released today.  Sounds really nice.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Is that a open challenge for me??? SEND THEM ALL OVA' NOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 See post above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great impressions as always meng, i have taught you well my young grasshiphoper. : P


  


dannybai said:


> Thank you vlenbo.  Always a nice guy.


 
 Not was nice as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fff outta' here with that sappiness bai boi!!! 
  
... saweee had to be the bad guy but THIS IS DA' DISCOVERY THREAD, WE ROLL HARD OR NO ROLL AT ALL!!! 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i was referring to tip rolling....


----------



## DannyBai

Challenge given, now are you brave enough to accept sf?  
  
 You are stronger willed than the Masta Wayne I realize but...


----------



## Leo888

Come to think about it, guess I will be looking into the V first for practical reason. Where can it be had for the best price. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Is that a open challenge for me??? SEND THEM ALL OVA' NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ds, eric, wayne, and I will give our best to bring you down with that backtalk boy! (Unless wayne will continue his frugality with his purchases .)
  
 Thanks to you, I'll definitely work to get those heavens, along with the doppios after selling the im02s probably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
@DannyBai
 I give my best to be a good person, everyone here is just as nice though. Maybe sf is the exception, but thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (jk sf!)
  
  
@Leo888
 please provide impressions and comparisons as soon as you get them meng! Maybe you can make sf despair and wallow with misery once he realizes what he's missing.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Challenge given, now are you brave enough to accept sf?
> 
> You are stronger willed than the Masta Wayne I realize but...


 

 HE HE HE, you trying to do me in like that Danny??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



....... nah i is just too scurrrr is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I AM NOT WORTHY!!!
  
 MASA' WAYNE don't know schiit, i RUN THINGS HERE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Like i be saying in due tyme meng in due tyme, let nature take its course.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> ds, eric, wayne, and I will give our best to bring you down with that backtalk boy! (*Unless wayne will continue his frugality with his purchases* .)
> 
> Thanks to you, I'll definitely work to get those heavens, along with the doppios after selling the im02s probably.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Saweee to disappoint ya', BUT I AM CHINESE MENG, I WAS BORN *CHEAP*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Masa' WAYNE ain't got nothin' on me. 
  
 Durrr i is special..............................ed......ition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As in VSD1 LEs boi!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that was bad but oh well. : P
  
Nuff said regarding the latter.....
... i don't do FADs meng, cuz am TOO HIPSTER FOR HIPSTER.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Saweee to disappoint ya', BUT I AM CHINESE MENG, I WAS BORN *CHEAP*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought you were brack...
  





 My reality and expectations have now been crushed.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> *I thought you were brack...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ There's Brack people on head-fi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am Brackanese if that helps.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ There's Brack people on head-fi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo888

@vienbo, impressions and comparison are not my forte and might sway sf even further away from the FADs. 

I'll have to leave it to you experienced guys to pull away the cheap Chinese inside him and put him on the right path. Haha. 

Jokes aside, I'm Chinese also but born chic.


----------



## d marc0

*HAVI B3 has arrived!*
  
 I was so excited and immediately opened the box and had a listen...
  
 This is a very well packaged product. The build is really nice for a $50 iem although I'm not quite a fan of the flat cable.
 As for the sound... I'm very disappointed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is NOT the Pro version that @bhazard has described. The bass is overly boosted and bloated, more than the Sony Ericsson MH1. The lower mids is a bit recessed but sounds a worse than it actually is because it's being drowned by the bass bloat/bleed. What surprises me is how linear it is from upper mids to highs; smooth treble and well extended, even better than the Sony! If you have a Sony MH1/MH1c, turn on your bass boost and that's almost exactly how the HAVI B3 sounds.
  
 Because of this unfortunate outcome, I'm not going to include the B3 in my review. I'm going to either ask for a refund or maybe order the Astrotec AX35 as a replacement. Too bad Chinese New year is going to delay this process.


----------



## vlenbo

leo888 said:


> @vienbo, impressions and comparison are not my forte and might sway sf even further away from the FADs.
> 
> I'll have to leave it to you experienced guys to pull away the cheap Chinese inside him and put him on the right path. Haha.
> 
> ...


 
  


d marc0 said:


> *HAVI B3 has arrived!*
> 
> I was so excited and immediately opened the box and had a listen...
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear your loss, but at least you get to try the ax35s now! So it's not all bad. 
  
 Good open box impressions.
  


leo888 said:


> @vienbo, impressions and comparison are not my forte and might sway sf even further away from the FADs.
> 
> I'll have to leave it to you experienced guys to pull away the cheap Chinese inside him and put him on the right path. Haha.
> 
> ...


  
 Awww, alright then. I'm not that experienced though, so I thought maybe you could do it as well, lol.
  
 NO worries, we'll make sure sf will cry by the time the thread hits 2000 pages.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


>




 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1st it was The Spice Girls, now this McKnights Nut_Nicks???  It's like i don't even know ya' no mo's........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


leo888 said:


> @vienbo, impressions and comparison are not my forte and might sway sf even further away from the FADs.
> 
> I'll have to leave it to you experienced guys to pull away the cheap Chinese inside him and put him on the right path. Haha.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ SAY IT LOUD AND SAY IT PROUD!!! But... but......... i thought there wasn't any females on head-fi as well. Oh WOW!!! Da' Discovery Thread breaking records/ stereotypes 24/7 365 yo!!! NOW DATS HOW WE REALLY ROLL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


d marc0 said:


> *HAVI B3 has arrived!*
> 
> I was so excited and immediately opened the box and had a listen...
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Damn sorry to hear meng, looks like WE ALL BEEN HAD!!! bhazard you gots some serious answering to do. I and ONLY I can clear your good name so how 'bout those Pros my ways huh??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can drag you outta' this muddy mess meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pun intended. hoho............


----------



## DannyBai

leo888 said:


> Come to think about it, guess I will be looking into the V first for practical reason. Where can it be had for the best price. Thanks again in advance.


 
 There was a guy selling his pair on the fs forums for $250.  Not sure if it's still there but worth checking and asking to bring the price down some.  Amazon Japan has it for $200 right now for the V version.  The Aging is $280 and that's the lowest price I've seen for the V so far.  Tenso charges about $20-25 to ship so that's a good deal on the V.


----------



## Leo888

^ SAY IT LOUD AND SAY IT PROUD!!! But... but......... i thought there wasn't any females on head-fi as well. Oh WOW!!! Da' Discovery Thread breaking records/ stereotypes 24/7 365 yo!!! NOW DATS HOW WE REALLY ROLL.  

LOL, that's how you roll sf and you rolled it real good. Anyway, male here in case others roll it the wrong way. Cheers to you sf.


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> There was a guy selling his pair on the fs forums for $250.  Not sure if it's still there but worth checking and asking to bring the price down some.  Amazon Japan has it for $200 right now for the V version.  The Aging is $280 and that's the lowest price I've seen for the V so far.  Tenso charges about $20-25 to ship so that's a good deal on the V.




Thanks for the lead Danny. Appreciate it. Will look into it.


----------



## bhazard

d marc0 said:


> *HAVI B3 has arrived!*
> 
> I was so excited and immediately opened the box and had a listen...
> 
> ...




Yours might actually be the newest version. This "enhanced" tuning sounds even worse. This has the bloat, forward mids, and a large treble roll off.

What the heck were they thinking in no longer offering the pro? I've been a/bing the pro and enhanced version, and the difference is night and day. One is near reference, and the other is nowhere near as clear or extended, and very colored.

D, see if wide biflanges or Sony hybrids remove some of the bloat. It may salvage your version.

I wouldn't recommend anyone else to buy it either, unless someone can speak to Havi in Chinese and ask them to offer the pro tuning again. Very disappointing.

I have to track down a cached webpage or tour these so I don't look crazy.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Exactly. I got completely spun skimming through the read and seein MA750's. I thought he was hyping the sony's and darn near had a stroke. Had to do a double take to get the pulse rate down.
  
 Now when I see the phrase "Also born Chic" after an espousal of origin that is decidedly not French, it begs the question. When you say born chic, does that mean you are something else now?


----------



## cowculator

I ordered my B3 from the Taobao website and love them for the price I paid. They included lots of gifts including a cleaning cloth, hard zipper case and additional foam tips. I think i have mentioned before that there are still some pro versions circulating at the time I ordered around 2 weeks ago. They were advertised as such and I believe i got what i ordered. 

Sound was fantastic for vocals and instruments. There was no bloated bass to speak of and definitely no muddiness at all. I should know, i am an unashamed anti-basshead. Love it.

Thanks for the recommendation, bhazard.


----------



## sfwalcer

leo888 said:


> LOL, that's how you *roll* sf and you *rolled* it real good. Anyway, male here in case others roll it the wrong way. Cheers to you sf.


 
 Did somebody say roll???
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i always roll where the cabbages be meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 But the best rolls buns would always be these.....
  
 
  
 ... steamed cabbage buns boi!!! <333s
  
 Oh and here's proof that i is Brackanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... those popcorn chopstick skittles FTW!!!


 Happy Lunar New Years for all the folks that celebrate it!!! If not ya'll are missing out!!!


----------



## d marc0

cowculator said:


> I ordered my B3 from the Taobao website and love them for the price I paid. They included lots of gifts including a cleaning cloth, hard zipper case and additional foam tips. I think i have mentioned before that there are still some pro versions circulating at the time I ordered around 2 weeks ago. They were advertised as such and I believe i got what i ordered.
> 
> Sound was fantastic for vocals and instruments. There was no bloated bass to speak of and definitely no muddiness at all. I should know, i am an unashamed anti-basshead. Love it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, bhazard.


 
  
 I received the exact same items as you did except for the B3 version. Different seller though... got it from Aliexpress!


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, if this thread ever had a topic, its officially off topic now


----------



## kova4a

saoshyant said:


> Well, if this thread ever had a topic, its officially off topic now


 
 Nah, it's impossible for this thread to ever be off topic.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm fairly sure memes and pics of buns are off topic


----------



## gikigill

saoshyant said:


> I'm fairly sure memes and pics of buns are off topic


 

 Everybody read his disclaimer


----------



## kova4a

saoshyant said:


> I'm fairly sure memes and pics of buns are off topic


 
 Nah, they are fine - some members are just *discovering* some profound truths and words can't convey their emotions, so they have to resort to more visual means. 
 And anyway, unless you broaden your understanding of the word "discovery", this has always been an off topic thread and that begs the unanswerable question - when does an off topic thread stop being on topic?


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > Leo888,
> ...



Thanks for the impressions...still waiting for my Heavens, shipping from Taiwan, so who knows when they'll get here. I have the other 2, I've never been the biggest booster of either one, curious to see how I'll take to HEAVEN
Have been liking Oms, as mentioned earlier, Pistons on kazillion hour break in...
Later..


----------



## jant71

Huh, what's this...




  
 New JVC's. FX650/750/850
 HA-FX850
 New
 Open price ※
 Will be released in late February 2014
  


























  
 ※ product of open price does not impose a manufacturer's suggested retail price.
  
  
  
Key Features It is equipped with a new "wood dome unit" to achieve a spread of natural sound and beautiful sound




 Place the newly developed "Wood diffuser" which is processed into a ring-shaped and processed into dome-shaped with a thin film processing technology of our own on the front of the "wood dome diaphragm". Is allowed to diffuse the sound, providing a spread of natural sound.

It is equipped with a new structure "hybrid acoustic damper" to reduce the vibration in a wide band loss of unit  By using hold the unit in the "Wood damper" of new development with the "tree" and (brass) ring brass large specific gravity, it is possible to reduce the broadband vibration loss of the unit, providing a sound reproduction clear high resolution . In addition, pressed by brass ring also the front of the unit by the deployment of "acoustic damper dual hybrid" structure, it is possible to improve the damping property further, HA-FX850 will increase the resolution.

It is equipped to absorb unwanted vibration, a new development "Wood ring absorber"




 The optimum control of the sound. Housing equipped with a wood ring absorber "to absorb unwanted vibration transmitted to the brass ring of the rear housing, providing clear sound with no turbidity.

I adopt the "Wood housing" convey the sound of sound rich sense of reality  I adopt the housing of the headphones "tree" also (housing). By maximizing the characteristics of the "Wood dome unit" to play realistic rich reverberations spread and natural sound.

It is attached with new development "spiral dot earpiece" to achieve a clear sound  It is attached to suppress the turbidity of the sound is diffused dimples provided in the earpiece inner wall the reflected sound of the earpiece that is the cause of quality deterioration, to achieve a clear sound the "spiral dot earpiece". Memory foam earpiece that fits snuggly into the ear with the soft touch is also included.



Memory foam earpiece
※ It is the service parts handling. (Each 2 pcs S, M)
 Contact: Customer Support Center​ 



Silicon earpiece​ 



Earpiece sectional view​ 


I adopt a detachable cord with MMCX terminal





Carrying case included for portability






Package & plug part












The HA-FX850 Specifications   

ModelDynamicHi-Res supportYesUnit diameterφ11.0 mmOutput sound pressure level106dB/1mWPlay frequency band6Hz ~ 45,000 HzImpedance16ΩMaximum permissible input200 mW (IEC ※)Code1.2m (Y type) OFC (MMCX removable)Input plugφ3.5 24 mm gold-plated stereo mini-plug, metal sleeve adoptionMass(Without cord) 13.0gAccessories2 each 2 each earpiece S, M, L, memory foam earpiece S, M, code keeper, clip, carry
 

  
 Discuss


----------



## Leo888

hutnicks said:


> Exactly. I got completely spun skimming through the read and seein MA750's. I thought he was hyping the sony's and darn near had a stroke. Had to do a double take to get the pulse rate down.
> 
> Now when I see the phrase "Also born Chic" after an espousal of origin that is decidedly not French, it begs the question. When you say born chic, does that mean you are something else now?




Nah, still the guy as I was born to be. Ok, the word chic may means chick with other languages but it's supposed to mean conforming to current fashion and or style. 

So, in essence to what I means by chic is to be able to conform to the current styles and flavours which props out from this thread. You get such varied mix and matches with anything related to head gears to be had here. Gears, music, drama and best of all trolling. Conforming is needed to really enjoy what goes on in the thread. 

So, cheers to all who have kept this going.


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, that seems expensive


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> Huh, what's this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:blink: **proceeds to hide wallet**

Edit: also, they look huge.


----------



## bhazard

cowculator said:


> I ordered my B3 from the Taobao website and love them for the price I paid. They included lots of gifts including a cleaning cloth, hard zipper case and additional foam tips. I think i have mentioned before that there are still some pro versions circulating at the time I ordered around 2 weeks ago. They were advertised as such and I believe i got what i ordered.
> 
> Sound was fantastic for vocals and instruments. There was no bloated bass to speak of and definitely no muddiness at all. I should know, i am an unashamed anti-basshead. Love it.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, bhazard.


 
 Do you remember which link you ordered it from? The link with the most orders is the one sending out the new different tuning I think.


----------



## mochill

....me want fx850


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> ....me want fx850


 
 It does look quite nice. All depends on how it is tuned.


----------



## mochill

If it sounds natural then I'm all in


----------



## cowculator

bhazard said:


> Do you remember which link you ordered it from? The link with the most orders is the one sending out the new different tuning I think.


 
 I remember out of the 3, it was the one with a dude's photo. When I bought, they had multiple listings of the respective versions, now they have narrowed it down to 3. Even with that, I wonder how the store is able to differentiate. I only have one so I can't tell if there is a difference in the outer packaging. There must be a way they could tell those apart in order to despatch the relevant ones. 
  
 The pros sold the least out of the lot, apparently, the enhanced version sold the most and I think is more popular with the general audience for the widest range of music.
  
 Sometimes, I don't think the forwarders understand a buyer's request even if he asked for the professional version, they just see the word "professional", take that as a positive and tell the buyer yes as a reply, assuming that question is asking the if the guy handling the order knows what is he is doing or a professional . Those Chinese business are always too quick to say yes to money. 
  
 Has the bass tightened up and the clarity improved on your enhanced version after the burn in?


----------



## vlenbo

@jant71 

 Those jvcs look beautiful, the frequency response is improved over the old fx800 model...
  
 it seems to sound better, and it looks better to top it off!
  
 Why must I buy pretty things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But the heavens go first in my list!
  
 The good thing is that these are also removable, making these the best I've seen so far, my third removable cable iem!
  
 And knowing that the bass has been renowned to be tight and deep in quality, I know these won't be an exception!
  
  
 I can't wait to hear the mids on these, and the timbre at that...


----------



## BenF

leo888 said:


> Come to think about it, guess I will be looking into the V first for practical reason. Where can it be had for the best price. Thanks again in advance.


 
https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000479652-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html
  
 240-250$ shipped worldwide.


----------



## Pastapipo

Yesterday and today I received my Xiaomi Piston orders. 
 The one from Ibuygou are the originals.
 The one from Ebay appears to be fake!
  
 Here a short comparison of the real one, and the fake ones.
  
 The box in which it came:
  

  
 Left side = Original
 Right side = Fake
  
  

 The fake ones came with a cheap paper manual.
  
 Next the rear of the box:
  

 Again, Left = Original / Right = Fake
 Notice the different specifications, the different colour and the skew way the sticker is applied on the fake one.
  
  


 The original xiaomi piston has a more refined pattern and a much finer groove, the fake ones have a messier finish.
 This difference is visible over the entire product, the original is made with an higher sense of quality.
  

  
 Last one: The nozzle. The Original has a far wider nozzle.
  
 Sound wise: The fake ones sound veiled with a all ruling, bloated bass.
 The original sound much brighter out of the box, with a nice balance.


----------



## BenF

Could it be that the "fake" ones are simply v1? Note how "2" is missing from the name.


----------



## kova4a

benf said:


> Could it be that the "fake" ones are simply v1? Note how "2" is missing from the name.


 
 Nah, the old version doesn't have that vent at the back of the housings, so obviously someone is trying to fake the new ones. That's why I also chose ibuygou.


----------



## cowculator

I can confirm this is not the case. In fact, I just learn recently that the fakes in gold and silver sound the same... equally bad. I don't think there is any genuine upgrade in the colors in the case of fakes. They could all be using the same parts except for the color. On the market though, the fake gold ones sell for slightly more than the fake silver ones. You cannot trust the taobao sellers. Many have 100s of review stating great sound quality and yet are fakes. 
  
 The fakes come without that origami like outer wrapper box. But the most telling difference without listening to it is that the outward appearance looks very poorly finished and may even have scratches and unpolished patches. They both have the same chocolate scent so that's not a differentiator.


----------



## BenF

pastapipo said:


> Yesterday and today I received my Xiaomi Piston orders.
> The one from Ibuygou are the originals.
> The one from Ebay appears to be fake!
> ...


 
 What is the eBay link for the fake ones?


----------



## Pastapipo

benf said:


> What is the eBay link for the fake ones?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/161197162688?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
 http://www.ebay.com/usr/twench188


----------



## Saoshyant

Ah, one of the $15 ones. I was worried jutty might have been one of the $30 listings

How autocorrect turned it into jutty is beyond me


----------



## Vain III

Grabbed a Like New pair of IE800's off of the amazon warehouse ($46.70) as a brief replacement for my IM70 until I find something more worthy. My TH-7BB has also shipped and should be here Thursday.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks for the impressions...still waiting for my Heavens, shipping from Taiwan, so who knows when they'll get here. I have the other 2, I've never been the biggest booster of either one, curious to see how I'll take to HEAVEN
> Have been liking Oms, as mentioned earlier, Pistons on kazillion hour break in...
> Later..


 
 My Pistons approaching KAZILLION plus one burn in.  will give your report back tonight.  Look forward on report back from Heaven. which heaven did you get into?
 Taiwan by the way has some of the best headphone earphone stores in the world...i was super impressed  when i was doing some clinical work there and
 got a break to indulge in this wallet emptying hobby in person there...


----------



## BenF

pastapipo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XIAOMI-piston-model-In-ear-Earphone-3-5mm-Stereo-Headsets-with-Mic-Control-Talk-/161197162688?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/twench188


 

 Well, for 15$ - what did you expect?


----------



## kahaluu

benf said:


> Well, for 15$ - what did you expect?


 

 He probably took it for the team for all of us. We should be thanking him. Thanks for sharing your information with us Pastapipo.


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks for the impressions...still waiting for my Heavens, shipping from Taiwan, so who knows when they'll get here. I have the other 2, I've never been the biggest booster of either one, curious to see how I'll take to HEAVEN
> Have been liking Oms, as mentioned earlier, Pistons on kazillion hour break in...
> Later..



Looking forward to another set of ears having a listen and chiming in with impressions doctorjazz.


----------



## Pastapipo

benf said:


> Well, for 15$ - what did you expect?


 

  


kahaluu said:


> He probably took it for the team for all of us. We should be thanking him. Thanks for sharing your information with us Pastapipo.


 
  
 Honestly, I didn't do my homework and just clicked order on ebay without giving it much thought.
 After ordering it, I saw posts on this thread about fake ones, went ahead and ordered originals.
 So, thanks for the support kahaluu, but it wasn't entirely voluntary.


----------



## kahaluu

Well, thanks again for sharing your information with us. We all will avoid this particular seller on ebay.


----------



## Pastapipo

> Originally Posted by *drbluenewmexico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Taiwan by the way has some of the best headphone earphone stores in the world...i was super impressed  when i was doing some clinical work there and
> got a break to indulge in this wallet emptying hobby in person there...


 
  
 I'm following your footsteps and leave for a clinical internship this march.
 Could you tell me which stores you visited there?
 If you find the time, I would love to hear about your (medical) experiences there. Could you send me a pm?
 Thanks!


----------



## Grayson73

I got this from INSHOES regarding the fake Piston 2.0.  I wonder if the distributor gave him fakes without him knowing it, since many have bought from him and received genuine ones.
  
 "I am shock that you have not contacted us before, then opened this dispute and simultaneously gave us negative comment. We sold this same earphones over 100 pieces on eBay. How comes you guess it is fake? I found you had been selling the similar earphones on ebay. Your feedback is impacting my business but i don't think you will get any benefit. I dare say it is 100% original. Anyway, as we describe on ebay, we accept return if you are not satisfied within 14days. I'll issue you the full refund via PayPal once I receive your parcel. Any damages not reported prior to return will be purchaser's responsibility and may be subtracted from total refund amount. We are not liable for any damages or losses in transit to the return address. i.e. pack it well and send fast & safe." If you have any problem and question, please email me. I will reply your email even in the period of chinese new year. Sorry for my poor english! Regards, CHENG"


----------



## Grayson73

jbsteeves said:


> I bought the Pistons from this seller a week ago and they already shipped, so I can't cancel.  How can I tell definitively if they are fakes (apart from sound)?


 
 Did you receive your Pistons from inshoes?  Were they real or fake?


----------



## kova4a

benf said:


> Well, for 15$ - what did you expect?


 
 Well, if an ebay seller purchases like 100  pistons on wholesale price he'll  probably pay less than 15 bucks a pair, so technically it is possible. Even if you buy just 4 units the price is lowered to $18.99 per unit and the big sellers  like ibuygou still make quite a profit.


----------



## BenF

kova4a said:


> Well, if an ebay seller purchases like 100  pistons on wholesale price he'll  probably pay less than 15 bucks a pair, so technically it is possible. Even if you buy just 4 units the price is lowered to $18.99 per unit and the big sellers  like ibuygou still make quite a profit.


 

 You are forgetting eBay fees, Paypal fees, couple bucks of profit ...
 15$ only makes sense if he paid under 10$.


----------



## Pastapipo

kova4a said:


> Well, if an ebay seller purchases like 100  pistons on wholesale price he'll  probably pay less than 15 bucks a pair, so technically it is possible. Even if you buy just 4 units the price is lowered to $18.99 per unit and the big sellers  like ibuygou still make quite a profit.


 

 The lad also sells Xiaomi smartphones. He could also sell the headphone separately from the phone, making double profit.


----------



## kova4a

benf said:


> You are forgetting eBay fees, Paypal fees, couple bucks of profit ...
> 15$ only makes sense if he paid under 10$.


 
 Well, I only said it's possible, not that any greedy Chinese ebay seller would go through all the trouble for a couple of bucks.  


pastapipo said:


> The lad also sells Xiaomi smartphones. He could also sell the headphone separately from the phone, making double profit.


 
 Well, he could. As if that Singapore seller that was recommended here wasn't selling them for like $32 with the shipping for some time to double his investment.


----------



## jant71

I used to sell and I know what the prices can be straight from the factory. The Pistons are probably at or maybe slightly less than $10. IIRC, the DUNU Tridents cost me $12 each for 10 units and they were to sell at a higher price point and had a bit more cost to the packaging/accessories.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Huh, what's this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I absolutely loved the FX700, except for one thing ----> The MIDS WERE TOO FREAKIN' RECESSED!! If they have fixed that I'm so in!!!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> I absolutely loved the FX700, except for one thing ----> The *MIDS WERE TOO FREAKIN' RECESSED!! *If they have fixed that I'm so in!!!


 
 That's what put me off from purchasing those beautiful wooden jvcs. I have a feeling they fixed that issue, but hopefully, without any other caveat..These look even better than the original!
  
 I wonder what the pricing is...I hope the open price will make it at least $170 for the 680. Even if it is $220, it's cool with me.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I really enjoy the timbre of the JVC FX500, but as Eric stated, I've got an issue with the recessed mids (and the overly boosted low end/relatively limited soundstage). I'm glad they've gone the replacement cable route though. The cable on my FX500 just inexplicably failed on me one day after about a year of ownership. I think if the FX850 somehow sounded like the Ocharaku line (mildly U shaped) but with smoother highs, I'd be pretty excited about the 850.


----------



## Basilius

grayson73 said:


> Did you receive your Pistons from inshoes?  Were they real or fake?


 

 I haven't received them yet, but I still don't exactly know how to tell if they're fakes.


----------



## vlenbo

jbsteeves said:


> I haven't received them yet, but I still don't exactly know how to tell if they're fakes.


 
 Make sure to see Pastapipo's picture taking of the fake and real pistons. It's only a couple pages back. 
  
 PG1378 to check the piston's genuinity everyone.


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> Make sure to see Pastapipo's picture taking of the fake and real pistons. It's only a couple pages back.
> 
> PG1378 to check the piston's genuinity everyone.


 
 I don't think all of the fakes will look the same nor have the same packaging.  For example, my fakes came in the same cardboard box and had "2" on the back, unlike his fakes.  I believe mine has the wide nozzle as well, but I'll have to check.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> That's what put me off from purchasing those beautiful wooden jvcs. I have a feeling they fixed that issue, but hopefully, without any other caveat..These look even better than the original!
> 
> I wonder what the pricing is...I hope the open price will make it at least $170 for the 680. Even if it is $220, it's cool with me.


 

 Supposed pricing is about US $179/$279/$379. I look forward to Eric's H3, Cardas, FX850 shootout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## waynes world

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread yet, but the X5 seems to be getting pretty sweet reviews:
  
FiiO X5 preview world tour--first arrivals on page 19, first impressions rolling in!


----------



## ericp10

I will be surprised if the FX850 is under $300 (took a long time for the FX700 to drop from it's $320 average price). I can say that those wood dynamic drivers gave one of the best timbre I've ever heard.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Eke was able to dig up pricing for the FX850 which puts it at roughly $400 USD MSRP, but it's under open pricing, so a price of $350 and up seems reasonable.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Supposed pricing is about US $179/$279/$379. I look forward to Eric's H3, Cardas, FX850 shootout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 on that, there's no way I'm dishing out another $300 for an iem. The sonys already take care of my needs. That's not to say that the jvcs won't be good, but I have enough of the high end now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> Eke was able to dig up pricing for the FX850 which puts it at roughly $400 USD MSRP, but it's under open pricing, so a price of $350 and up seems reasonable.


 
 Dang the laziness of mine, thanks for showering us with info friends.
  
 All it took was one google search of it.
  
*JVC HA-FX850 e ☆ special price ¥ 39,800*
  
*JVC HA-FX750 e ☆ special price ¥ 29,800 *
  
*JVC HA-FX650 e ☆ special price ¥ 19,800*
  


grayson73 said:


> I don't think all of the fakes will look the same nor have the same packaging.  For example, my fakes came in the same cardboard box and had "2" on the back, unlike his fakes.  I believe mine has the wide nozzle as well, but I'll have to check.


 
 That is maniacal. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and example. Did the build of the iem look the same as well? Or were there minor differences?
  


ericp10 said:


> I will be surprised if the FX850 is under $300 (took a long time for the FX700 to drop from it's $320 average price). I can say that those wood dynamic drivers gave one of the best timbre I've ever heard.


 
 It was wishful thinking on my part. Now that I know the realistic price point, I'm pretty much perturbed at the moment.
  
 Someone's impressions
  
*From the fact that large-sized unit of 11mm caliber, casing size of earphone unit's slightly larger than the two other models FX850 top-level, but the fit is not bad when you insert in the ear. Cable is also a bit big than the other two models, but good flexibility high maneuverability. It's the place where I have adopted a MMCX terminal general, you want to enjoy all means re-cable. Playing of instruments and vocals emerges clearly in the vast space of the sound field is Perfume "Baby cruising Love / GAME". Attack feeling speedy tight. The sound of the sound's mellow but smart without waste. Distortion is suppressed low frequency, I have cleared both the strength and. Acoustic guitar recital with a musical instrument Richard Paige of "Kiss On The Wind / Solo Acoustic" is attractive vocal instruments and warm. To affect mellow harmonic component is rich. By opening is provided in the housing, there is a missing sound of reasonably, clarity of high frequency is very pleasant. The impressive amount of information more is applied to the sound of the FX700, with increased denseness. It's sound with the impact is obtained strong experience in image playback of high resolution, even though're listening through earphones, like you're listening through speakers though. The FX750, three-dimensional impression of the low range can be made ​​compact slightly compared to the FX850, but sound tight as tailored.Sense of speed of the high-range is rich, drums of rock is determined to tight and relentlessly. There is no waste in the sound of metal instruments such as hi-hat and snare, sound image of the low-pass is also a sharp contour. I think the focus of the sound image becomes slightly mild FX650, but the richness of the sound of the sound and dexterity of spatial representation is a thing of the unique series. Comfortable to wear also may housing because most petite.*
  
Forget perturbed, I'm pretty vehement now. What to do...


----------



## jant71

For some reason, I think the FX750 esp. when the street price falls a bit(to the $250 mark) is going to be quite popular. Could be wrong but I have a feeling the sound will be somewhat close and people may like the lower price and less bulky cable connection point.


----------



## mochill

Just ordered some FAD heaven 4 aging XD


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Just ordered some FAD heaven 4 aging XD


 

 Obviously fakes as there is no such thing as a Heaven IV aging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> For some reason, I think the FX750 esp. *when the street price falls a bit(to the $250 mark) *is going to be quite popular. Could be wrong but I have a feeling the sound will be somewhat close and people may like the lower price and less bulky cable connection point.


 
 I concur, as that's what this early bird believes, if one reads his impressions profoundly. It's more compact than the fx850, has quite a good cable, and the sound is close to the fx850, except that the soundstage might be a little more condensed, and it MIGHT be a tad thinner sounding than the 850s, but the high hats, the bass and drums, as well as the vocals will be pretty amazing with these. 
  
 Great, so now it's up to heaven V and FX750 for me... what to do! I know how tight bass can sound now, and I feel as though the fx750+850s can do the trick for me, as well as having pleasing mids and highs with beautiful timbre. 
  
 Waiting for those street prices to drop then.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm only waiting on two things, an $8 item and an $80 cable


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> I concur, as that's what this early bird believes, if one reads his impressions profoundly. It's more compact than the fx850, has quite a good cable, and the sound is close to the fx850, except that the soundstage might be a little more condensed, and it MIGHT be a tad thinner sounding than the 850s, but the high hats, the bass and drums, as well as the vocals will be pretty amazing with these.
> 
> Great, so now it's up to heaven V and FX750 for me... what to do! I know how tight bass can sound now, and I feel as though the fx750+850s can do the trick for me, as well as having pleasing mids and highs with beautiful timbre.
> 
> Waiting for those street prices to drop then.


 

 Damn, that is almost my list right now. Heaven V, FX750, and TE05 plus Oyaide cable.
  
 Yeah, those who want an upgrade to their FX700 should gravitate to the 750 at that price and better specs (8-26,000 vs. 6-40,000) and most likely reason away the need to spend the extra on the 850


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Damn, that is almost my list right now. Heaven V, FX750, and TE05 plus Oyaide cable.
> 
> Yeah, those who want an upgrade to their FX700 should gravitate to the 750 at that price and better specs (8-26,000 vs. 6-40,000)


 
 Damn, I forgot about the TE05, thanks for nothing jant! now I'll lose more money.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My list is indeed similar to yours, just without the cable, I can't do that just yet. I have to wait until the cynicism in me about cables dies out, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "and most likely reason away the need to spend *the extra* on the 850 "
  
 And save that extra for the heaven V OR TE05, it's a win-win situation jant!
  
 I like your thinking!
  
  
 VIVA 2014!!!


----------



## ericp10

Still tells me nothing about the mids.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FIRST LISTEN to  ZERO AUDIO BX510   CARBON SINGOLOS:
 could help but share this:  right out of the box they made my head turn around...
 like a monstrously successful crosss between the Tenores and the Bassios.
 wonderful layering of instrument and tones bass tremendous partially because of
 form factor and deep ear canal insertion, midrange soaring, treble high and sparkling
 but not sibilant.....obviously in need of extensive burn in being carbon nano based,
 some bass smearing and tones not right....but potential is IMMENSE.  they just
 won some kind of award in Japan, but i can't read the japanese award sticker, VGP awards..
  
 i can't wait to compare them next week to the rest of the Zero Audio line up, the
 500s, Tenores, Bassos, and Doppios!  i know its cheating, but I'm going to leave these
 BX510s in my ears for a few more songs before i jack em in to the burn in iPod...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> FIRST LISTEN to  ZERO AUDIO BX510   CARBON SINGOLOS:
> could help but share this:  right out of the box they made my head turn around...
> like a monstrously successful crosss between the Tenores and the Bassios.
> wonderful layering of instrument and tones bass tremendous partially because of
> ...


 




  
 Yeah, it's amazing that I virtually heard no bass when I first listened to the Doppios. Now, there is plenty of bass in these extremely clear dual-BAs.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Still tells me nothing about the mids.


 
 All he said was that it was clear to hear, I agree with your statement. Clear on the fx850s anyways. He also said it sounded smooth, but only on the 850s unfortunately. He focused on the highs and lows on the fx750s, it might or might not be a good sign..
  
 I also got this, though it's still vague.
  
 "You can enjoy sound field and clear to eliminate the metallic sound quality as well FX750 to become the low-order model, the 850, also suppressed the extra vibration. The trend of the sound, to the 850 sounds a monitor like in pursuit of a wide range of audibility, a good balance, mid-range is the overhang slightly to 750, good spirit, strength dynamic's characteristic . People while being earphone natural sound, wanting force also will match 750"
  
  
So the 850's midrange is more forward than the 750s. Still don't know how the 750s sound though or the 850s in comparison to the fx700...I surely hope it's balanced and not V or U shaped. Well, better U shaped than V imo.
  
I seriously can't find more impressions.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> FIRST LISTEN to  ZERO AUDIO BX510   CARBON SINGOLOS:
> could help but share this:  right out of the box they made my head turn around...
> like a monstrously successful crosss between the Tenores and the Bassios.
> wonderful layering of instrument and tones bass tremendous partially because of
> ...


 
 How's the bass quantity? More than the bassos, at the basso's level, or at tenore's level? Just wondering.
  
 Besides that, it's not disconcerting at all to hear the great things about the midrange and treble! You got a gem in your hands.


----------



## magi44ken

ericp10 said:


> I absolutely loved the FX700, except for one thing ----> The MIDS WERE TOO FREAKIN' RECESSED!! If they have fixed that I'm so in!!!


 

 That and also less bass to be more balance overall. I hope it's not vented for more isolation.


----------



## nihontoman

drbluenewmexico said:


> FIRST LISTEN to  ZERO AUDIO BX510   CARBON SINGOLOS:
> could help but share this:  right out of the box they made my head turn around...
> like a monstrously successful crosss between the Tenores and the Bassios.
> wonderful layering of instrument and tones bass tremendous partially because of
> ...


 
  
  
 yeeaaah, they are BA drivers...


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> yeeaaah, they have one BA *driver*...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> How's the bass quantity? More than the bassos, at the basso's level, or at tenore's level? Just wondering.
> 
> Besides that, it's not disconcerting at all to hear the great things about the midrange and treble! You got a gem in your hands.


 
 the bass is good on the bx510s out of the box, but moderately smeared into the midrange. even so the impact on drums and synths is
 an IMPACT not just a bass sound.  I'm listening to them through a dragonfly dac and ray samuels sr=71, and they are responding well
 to the amp power boost. its really like they merged the sound of the Tenorios and Bassos in an amazing way. they make me see music
 synthesis like, which out of the box and their price is astounding.....more burn in still quite necessary as decay on the instruments is a bit
 flat....


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> the bass is good on the bx510s out of the box, but moderately smeared into the midrange. even so the impact on drums and synths is
> an IMPACT not just a bass sound.  I'm listening to them through a dragonfly dac and ray samuels sr=71, and they are responding well
> to the amp power boost. its really like they merged the sound of the Tenorios and Bassos in an amazing way. they make me see music
> synthesis like, which out of the box and their price is astounding.....more burn in still quite necessary as decay on the instruments is a bit
> flat....


 
 Wow, that's quite a bit of bass there, that's pretty good for a single armature! Dsnuts may be right about bass levels! Though..I don't know yet.
  
 Impact all the way man, I hear the same thing on the im02s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hearing that it's a mix of tenores and bassos makes me feel quite happy. I may get these as a budget phone then! Thanks Dr.blue


----------



## mochill

Next week my peeps next week....heaven 4 are mine


----------



## mochill

Just canceled the order...couldn't go through with it


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> Just canceled the order...couldn't go through with it




3 minutes ago; funnily I cancelled the IE800 order at the same time.


----------



## bhazard

Just got the Astrotec AX35 and Somic MH415. Fast shipping from Geek Fast on aliexpress as always.
  
 Burning the AX35 now. First impressions later.


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> Just got the Astrotec AX35 and Somic MH415. Fast shipping from Geek Fast on aliexpress as always.
> 
> Burning the AX35 now. First impressions later.


 
  
 Eagerly waiting for those impresseions, have fun.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the Astrotec AX35 and Somic MH415. Fast shipping from Geek Fast on aliexpress as always.
> ...




+1


----------



## Gee Simpson

vain iii said:


> +1




+2


----------



## bhazard

Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.
  
 I liked the clarity of the A161P/Somic MH407, but single BA's just don't have enough bass for me. The AX35 slaughters the Hisoundaudio BA-100 too.
  
 As far as being labeled neutral, it isn't. The main review of the AX35 here on Head-Fi mentions "huge" bass. I disagree with that. It is nicely lifted, but far from being powerful. The Piston has more impact. The lift is just the right amount that I don't need to add any extra boost of my own, which is perfect.
  
 The signature is a slight V. I would have preferred actual neutral, but the slight V works. Vocals are clear and present. Imaging is spot on. They scale with better recordings, and point out most of the flaws in crappier ones. Some rock music can get slightly shrill on distorted guitar parts, but I expect this to improve a little with burn in or the right tips.
  
 They seem to work best using triple flanges and shoving them deep into your skull, a la Monster Gratitude style. The stock silicone is meh, and the stock foam is ok, but it dampens brightness, so treble lovers might not be into them. Going to try hybrids and bi flanges later.
  
 A comparison between these and the Inearpeace or the Dunu-1k would be nice. If they are on par withe the IEP, at $68, they make the IEP irrelevant at twice the cost. Initial assessment... they are worth up to twice the cost... so far.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Wow, that's quite a bit of bass there, that's pretty good for a single armature! Dsnuts may be right about bass levels! Though..I don't know yet.
> 
> Impact all the way man, I hear the same thing on the im02s.
> 
> ...


 
 after a few hours of playing, the BX510 Carbon Singulos are becoming smoother, better bass.  most amazing though is their SPEED on highly rhythmic music\
 they drive the music and have peaks and crescendos that feel like a live concert. the soundstage is amazing and the music flows through the front of your head
 like a wave...the reverb echoes through your whole head...voices come at you from the top and center of a stage....i might not get much sleep tonight.....
 the merging of Tenore and Basso sound signatures in these is uncanny....


----------



## Leo888

benf said:


> https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000479652-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html
> 
> 240-250$ shipped worldwide.




Thanks for the link BenF. Will look into it.


----------



## Imsorrywallet

And I thought that I was decided on getting the Tenores, but now you make me want the bx510 more. By the time I decide to order iems I will have thought about getting the doppios, then the heaven V everyone likes and what do you know, in one year I may end up with $1,000 ciems as my first taste of good sound quality! How do the veterans make quick decisions?


----------



## waynes world

imsorrywallet said:


> And I thought that I was decided on getting the Tenores, but now you make me want the bx510 more. By the time I decide to order iems I will have thought about getting the doppios, then the heaven V everyone likes and what do you know,* in one year I may end up with $1,000 ciems as my first taste of good sound quality!* How do the veterans make quick decisions?


 
  
 He he he, welcome to head-fi!
  
 If it makes you feel any better, it doesn't stop after one year. Especially when you have drblue professing BX510 hype like that!


----------



## Imsorrywallet

I've already got baseball and golf to spend my money on and I am only in high school with no job, this hobby was bad for me to investigate and this site was the last nail in the coffin... Well I found this thread and you guys, I like to think of this thread as the freedom fighters of head-fi who fight for equality between bang or the buck and summet-fi


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.
> 
> I liked the clarity of the A161P/Somic MH407, but single BA's just don't have enough bass for me. The AX35 slaughters the Hisoundaudio BA-100 too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great impressions so far, makes me want to buy them, but My heart is already set for another .


drbluenewmexico said:


> after a few hours of playing, the BX510 Carbon Singulos are becoming smoother, better bass.  most amazing though is their SPEED on highly rhythmic music\
> they drive the music and have peaks and crescendos that feel like a live concert. the soundstage is amazing and the music flows through the front of your head
> like a wave...the reverb echoes through your whole head...voices come at you from the top and center of a stage....i might not get much sleep tonight.....
> the merging of Tenore and Basso sound signatures in these is uncanny....


 
 The same reaction can be said to your impressions drblue, only a minor difference can be said here.
  
 YOU MADE THIS EXTREMELY HYPED! I want it! But I have enough resistance to say no!
  
 Great impressions, I'm enjoying how they sound and regret not buying them or the doppios, but the im02s make me happy for now. Besides, the re700s keep up the sound sig for me to be entertained.  
  
 Thanks for the report audio soldier, at ease!




  

  
 Most headfiers should just "eat" up dr.blue's impressions of the singolos. After all, they're not that much money for a great sound!


----------



## mochill

Saved $100 and got the zero audio zx700 instead....dsnuts or ericp ,can you guys give me a comparo between the cardas and zx700 thanks


----------



## bhazard

Ok, I need to stop with the music listening for the night... I swear that I'm enjoying the $35 Somic MH415 more than the Astrotec? It doesn't have the clarity of the AX35, but man it sounds great.


----------



## vwinter

Has anyone seen an MMCX cable with 3-button iphone remote?

You know, for the FX850 that I will resist buying...


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Has anyone seen an MMCX cable with 3-button iphone remote?
> 
> You know, for the FX850 that I will resist buying...


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/390741577167?lpid=82 ???
  
 Of course man, just giving you a hypothetical cable for a hypothetical purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=IE-CTI300+(S)&class=Headphones&source=prodClass 
  
 the onkyos also have a recplacable cable, maybe you can contact them....hypothetically of course. You're not going to buy the jvcs without someone else to take the fall, right?


----------



## doctorjazz

I should be getting a Westone 40 from the magazine I write for off and on (been off for a while, just submitted this week), that is The Audiophile Voice, to write up for the magazine in a comparison with the W4 (only a loaner,alas, but should be fun to hear), I'll post some here when they come as well.
Waiting, waiting, lots of stuff coming, go listen to the Om's a bit, see if the Pistons are fully cooked, new CD I;m looking forward to hearing as well, Matt Wilson Quartet + John Medeski, both very cool artists
More later...


----------



## vlenbo

Eric, how does the thinksound on1 reproduce this song?
  

  
 Inquiring minds would like to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 That horn, those guitar crunches, cymbals, that voice, tell us the details! (if you may).
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> I should be getting a Westone 40 from the magazine I write for off and on (been off for a while, just submitted this week), that is The Audiophile Voice, to write up for the magazine in a comparison with the W4 (only a loaner,alas, but should be fun to hear), I'll post some here when they come as well.
> Waiting, waiting, lots of stuff coming, go listen to the Om's a bit, see if the Pistons are fully cooked, new CD I;m looking forward to hearing as well, Matt Wilson Quartet + John Medeski, both very cool artists
> More later...


 Can't wait to hear improvements from the 40s, hopefully it's worth a buy!
  
 Going to listen to those artists, hope they are awesome (not that I doubt it).


----------



## quartertone

bhazard said:


> Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.


 
  
 The R-50 is a dual BA, and the AX35 has a dynamic driver too.


----------



## Pastapipo

Is it me, or are the Pistons quite V-shaped?
 Coming from the vsd1s, I miss the fullness and detail of guitars chords. Luckily a bit of EQ helps.
 For example, the part just behind the chorus on The Strokes' Machu Picchu, sounds quite thin.
  

  
 I find the bass on the Pistons exceptional, even after just 24hrs of burn in.


----------



## razorblader

pastapipo said:


> Is it me, or are the Pistons quite V-shaped?
> Coming from the vsd1s, I miss the fullness and detail of guitars chords. Luckily a bit of EQ helps.
> For example, the part just behind the chorus on The Strokes' Machu Picchu, sounds quite thin.
> 
> ...





 Burn them in for at least 50 hours and they'll fill in quite nicely.


----------



## doctorjazz

Curse you Verizon, all Internet dead in my house, called them for mild WIFI problems, their fix crashed everything, including some electrical outage in my house. Stuck using an old cell phone that is ready to crash as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Great tracks, Trombone Shorty track rocks! Strokes cool too


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Eric, how does the thinksound on1 reproduce this song?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
  
 Let you know tonight, but the On1 is my favorite headphone (right after the X1). It beats the M500 (which I love) handily.


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> Very good impressions on the AX35 through the first hour. I normally can't stand single BA sets, and the R-50 was way too harsh and shrill for me. This is my favorite in-ear with a BA unit to date.
> 
> I liked the clarity of the A161P/Somic MH407, but single BA's just don't have enough bass for me. The AX35 slaughters the Hisoundaudio BA-100 too.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice first impressions. I hope to see the AX35 and AX30 this week.


----------



## quartertone

I'm curious how the AX30 will compare to the AX35.


----------



## vwinter

If I could update my Heaven V impressions, I'd say I'm now in love with the low end, and that synergy with the iPhone 4S is better than with the 5S. I usually don't even mention synergy unless it's really affects my desire to listen to an earphone from a particular source. It's not that it sounds bad with the 5S at all, I just feel the digital crispness of the 5S takes some of the magic away.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Curse you Verizon, all Internet dead in my house, called them for mild WIFI problems, their fix crashed everything, including some electrical outage in my house. Stuck using an old cell phone that is ready to crash as well.


 
 oh no, my condolences DOCTORJAZZ,  that is very bad service indeed.  hope they give you some bonus consolation prize for  dealing with that mess


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> after a few hours of playing, the BX510 Carbon Singulos are becoming smoother, better bass.  most amazing though is their SPEED on highly rhythmic music\
> they drive the music and have peaks and crescendos that feel like a live concert. the soundstage is amazing and the music flows through the front of your head
> like a wave...the reverb echoes through your whole head...voices come at you from the top and center of a stage....i might not get much sleep tonight.....
> the merging of Tenore and Basso sound signatures in these is uncanny....


 
 Thanks for the impressions!  Months ago I posted that I wanted to combine the vocals of the Tenore with the bass of the Basso.  Are the vocals on the Singulos as good as or better than the Tenore?  If so, sounds like a real winner!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Thanks for the impressions!  Months ago I posted that I wanted to combine the vocals of the Tenore with the bass of the Basso.  Are the vocals on the Singulos as good as or better than the Tenore?  If so, sounds like a real winner!


 
 VOCALS on Singulos not as smooth or seductive as on Tenores, but thats out of the box. more impressions after 3 day burn in.  but initial impressions of vocals on Singulos
 still quite good, bold and emotional tone to vocals, quite nice.  sounded like Tenore vocals before 100 hour burn in on them. vocals layer over instruments quite nicely


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> VOCALS on Singulos not as *smooth or seductive* as on Tenores, but thats out of the box. more impressions after 3 day burn in.  but initial impressions of vocals on Singulos
> still quite good, bold and emotional tone to vocals, quite nice.  sounded like Tenore vocals before 100 hour burn in on them. vocals layer over instruments quite nicely


 
 Nice description!  After hearing the Tenore, I don't like any IEMs where the female vocal isn't smooth and seductive 
  
 Someone should start the Zero Audio Carbo Singulo and Carbo Doppio thread so that more people can know about this small company that is producing amazing earphones.


----------



## mochill

ML mikros90+fiio rh mh1 cable...but the thing I want to know about how does the bx-700 compare to the em5813?????


----------



## mochill

The cables turn a highly detailed and resolving on ear to a ultra detailed hyper resolving natural doing on ear that has the most beautiful sound


----------



## 129207

*Havi B3 & Xiaomi Piston V2 impressions*
  

  
  
 Well I received the Piston V2 as well. So now I have the Havi B3, Piston V2 and MHC1 together to compare to my GR07, DUNU DN-19 and Hifiman RE0. First impressions on the Piston V2 are okay. Nothing like the second coming of Christ, and for me not on par with the MHC1, but I will have no problem recommending them to people looking for an ultra affordable in-ear. Build quality is adequate, packaging is very nice and the cable wrap is stylish and original. The sound reminds me of U-shaped budget in-ears like Brainwavz M2. A warm and consumer-friendly sound signature with enough treble detail. Mids are recessed, like many IEMs with this signature. The MHC1 sounds more musical to me, with more micro detail and fidelity. Included tips with the Pistons are terrible and thin, so I used olive-shaped hybrids from my own stash. That really helped to bring out the treble and tamed the boominess. 
  

  
  
 The Havi B3 are a disappointment. I made sure to purchase the "Professional Edition", hyped here in this thread. They look amazing and their build quality and packaging promise a lot, but the sound is dark, veiled and low-fi compared to the MHC1 and Piston V2. Mids are very recessed and the treble roll off is significant. Vocals sound distant and the soundstage lacks depth and realism. They sound slow and muddy. I really feel I wasted $60 on these, and that there are much better values to be had out there. They are probably my worst sounding IEM right now, ranking below the Brainwavz ProAlpha, that are actually quite enjoyable. Tip rolling didn't help one bit, nor did burn-in, if you believe in urban myths like those. 
  
 To rank my current IEMs:
  
 1. Vsonic GR07 CCE
 2. Hifiman RE0
 3. Sony MHC1
 4. DUNU DN-19
*5. Xiaomi Piston V2* 
 6. Brainwavz M2
 7. Teufel Fidelity
 8. Brainwavz ProAlpha
 9. Superlux HD381b
*10. Havi B3*
 11. Audio Sistem E212
 12. Kanen KM92


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> *Havi B3 & Xiaomi Piston V2 impressions*
> 
> The Havi B3 are a disappointment. I made sure to purchase the "Professional Edition", hyped here in this thread. They look amazing and their build quality and packaging promise a lot, but the sound is dark, veiled and low-fi compared to the MHC1 and Piston V2. Mids are very recessed and the treble roll off is significant. Vocals sound distant and the soundstage lacks depth and realism. They sound slow and muddy. I really feel I wasted $60 on these, and that there are much better values to be had out there. They are probably my worst sounding IEM right now, ranking below the Brainwavz ProAlpha, that are actually quite enjoyable. Tip rolling didn't help one bit, nor did burn-in, if you believe in urban myths like those.
> 
> ...


 
 They may have said they provided the professional version B3, but they didn't. Was it from Geek Fast? They only have the non pro version.
  
 You have the enhanced one which I also just got, and it is very much a disappointment.


----------



## mochill

Happy that I gave away most of my gears.....now to buy new gears


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Happy that I gave away most of my gears.....now to buy new gears


 
  
 And the award for "iem junkie of the year" goes to....
  
 Just kidding mochill. But I wish I had your wallet lol! 
  
 What gear do you currently have? And how long do you think the Mikros 90's will last with you?


----------



## ericp10

The FAD Heaven V (non ageing version) is on sale for $200 on amazon.jpn right now (that doesn't include about $20 shipping from tenso). If it is still at that price on Friday I might get it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Nice description!  After hearing the Tenore, I don't like any IEMs where the female vocal isn't smooth and seductive
> 
> Someone should start the Zero Audio Carbo Singulo and Carbo Doppio thread so that more people can know about this small company that is producing amazing earphones.


 
 I'm going to start that thread when i am ready to post my comparative review of all the Zero Audio phones (well at least five of them that are available).
 probably in about a week or so. glad you are having the same idea of a Zero Audio Thread. thanks to DSnuts actually for the original idea.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> The FAD Heaven V (non ageing version) is on sale for $200 on amazon.jpn right now (that doesn't include about $20 shipping from tenso). If it is still at that price on Friday I might get it.




Lucky, I can't wait to get it. 

Also, that deal has been there a while, it should stick for another two days

Buying mine sometime this week as well, nvm, probably not.


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> The FAD Heaven V (non ageing version) is on sale for $200 on amazon.jpn right now (that doesn't include about $20 shipping from tenso). If it is still at that price on Friday I might get it.


 
 I added the aging to my cart but couldnt get myself to do it. I havent researched enough into these to commit.


----------



## mochill

Have all my vsonics except the gr99,have :em5813,mikros90,vektr,gratitude,xba4ip,dnk,s2,x1,basso,doppios(soon),pistons(soon)....and some more maybe all together about 20 headphones in total


----------



## mochill

From my80+ collection


----------



## Mackem

drbluenewmexico said:


> I'm going to start that thread when i am ready to post my comparative review of all the Zero Audio phones (well at least five of them that are available).
> probably in about a week or so. glad you are having the same idea of a Zero Audio Thread. thanks to DSnuts actually for the original idea.


 
 Great idea. I really want a dual BA Zero Audio IEM that has Basso levels of bass but refined elsewhere


----------



## Grayson73

pastapipo said:


> Yesterday and today I received my Xiaomi Piston orders.
> The one from Ibuygou are the originals.
> The one from Ebay appears to be fake!
> 
> ...


 
  
 The ones I got from inshoes look like the real ones (left pictures), but they sound terrible.  Maybe they aren't fake, but they are defective?


----------



## bhazard

These Auvio tips are a great alternative to the Sony Hybrids. Much thanks SF


----------



## ericp10

Well, Negakinu got me listening to the Pistons and MHC1. And guess what? He is right...well somewhat. The Sont is richer and more refined, especially in the mids. Vocals are stunning, and I had forgotten about that in the MHC1. I had initially said the Pistons sounded better, but I had the wrong tips on the Sony and I took a quick listen. But I have UE900 tips on both now and the Sony clearly wins. Pistons aren't miles behind though,and the Pistons have more bass, treble, and a wider soundstage. The MHC1 seems to be a mid focused iem with good bass and decent highs. Highs may not be enough for some but are perfect for me. I will try to get to the On1 a little later vlenbo.


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> The FAD Heaven V (non ageing version) is on sale for $200 on amazon.jpn right now (that doesn't include about $20 shipping from tenso). If it is still at that price on Friday I might get it.


 
 I think there won't be a happy ending here:
  
 If it doesn't sound good enough - you are disappointed.
 If it sounds great - pretty soon you'll start thinking "I wonder why Heaven VI costs twice as much...."


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Well, Negakinu got me listening to the Pistons and MHC1. And guess what? He is right...well somewhat. The Sont is richer and more refined, especially in the mids. Vocals are stunning, and I had forgotten about that in the *MHC1. I had initially said the Pistons sounded better, but I had the wrong tips on the Sony and I took a quick listen. But I have UE900 tips on both now and the Sony clearly wins. Pistons aren't miles behind though,and the Pistons have more bass, treble, and a wider soundstage. *The MHC1 seems to be a mid focused iem with good bass and decent highs. Highs may not be enough for some but are perfect for me. *I will try to get to the On1 a little later vlenbo.*


 
 Great comparisons, looks like mhc1 still has its place in headfi!


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> I think there won't be a happy ending here:
> 
> If it doesn't sound good enough - you are disappointed.
> If it sounds great - pretty soon you'll start thinking "I wonder why Heaven VI costs twice as much...."






Well, DannyBai and I hear many iems the same way, so I trust his assessment. Although I am curious about how he think the V compare to the M200.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Well, DannyBai and I hear many iems the same way, so I trust his assessment. *Although I am curious about how he think the V compare to the M200.*


 
  
 Call me Curious George as well!


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> These Auvio tips are a great alternative to the Sony Hybrids. Much thanks SF


 

 ^ Would love to take all the credit, but those auvio tips has been around for a long minute and was "discovered" during the days of the JVC CNT threads. Welp it hasn't been THAT long, but seems so in the head-fi world of FOTMs. haha
  
 Anywho these audio tips are like the wide bore versions of the Sony Hybrids so they are indeed a great alternative and it's no doubt great to have around.
  
 Hmmm interesting updated impressions of those Piston vs. the MH1Cs. Kinda disappointing to say the least.


----------



## ericp10

Stop being disappointed, sf. The Piston is still a damn good earphone for the price.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Would love to take all the credit, but those auvio tips has been around for a long minute and was "discovered" during the days of the JVC CNT threads. Welp it hasn't been THAT long, but seems so in the head-fi world of FOTMs. haha
> 
> Anywho these audio tips are like the wide bore versions of the Sony Hybrids so they are indeed a great alternative and it's no doubt great to have around.
> 
> Hmmm interesting updated impressions of those Piston vs. the MH1Cs. Kinda disappointing to say the least.


 
 Are you using disappointment to shield you from the hype? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 They're just $30...
  
 you know, like the sonys?
  
 when it USED to be that way?


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Stop being disappointed, sf. The Piston is still a damn good earphone for the price.


 

 Meh i don't need them, just saying they seem to be falling short of the hype is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho does anyone know if applying a thin layer of foam/ filter over the nozzle of an iem will tame treble peaks/ sibilance a bit??? Cuz with the auvio tips and the silver rings these DN1Ks bests the M200s for me, clarity wise was the most obvious, but the treble can be slightly peaky/ bright on higher volumes. Nothing on the level of the CKN70s nor the JVC FX40s but still, just want some tips to tame them a bit, no pun intended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When i used foam driver covers for headphones it tends to bring the treble even more forward with more brightness in my pass/ limited modding experience so... not sure if it's the case with iems.


----------



## mochill

Cardas vs. Doppios ????


----------



## DannyBai

The Cardas and Doppios don't sound anything alike.  The Doppio's won't give you the bass of the Basso's either.  Lets wait for drblue to give us that ZA goodness comparisons though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just a quick post, just for fun pulled out the Pistons and the Inearpeace, Pistons ain't bad, good coherent picture bass solid, vocals clear. IEP, though, anotherclassricher, more detail. Again PisPistons don't have to hide their heads, good sound for the bucks, could listen to them and enjoy, but not close ImO to IEP (which have really opened up,, enjoying them much


----------



## DannyBai

My Heaven V is starting show the Aging already because I've been using them so much.  
  
 M200, VAging quick comparisons.  Surprisingly the Aging sounds almost as big but the instruments and vocals sound closer.  Bass is faster, doesn't reach as deep as the M200 but has better impact due to it being faster, punchier and precise.  M200 sounds a bit airier but not as focused.  Instrument separation is very good on both.  Love the high-hats on the M200's with the song I'm listening to.  The M200's sounds slightly thicker and bass does protrude in the mix but not so with the VAging.  Both are absolutely lovely but for those who find the M200's to be a little bass heavy, the VAging cures that without being bass light.  It's definitely not bass light.  VAging has crispier treble, more energy.  I was comparing it to the Sony H3 the other day and I absolutely loved them both but the H3 was sounding romantic and the VAging sounding more lively with more energy.  I am finding the same sort of conclusion with the M200.  For guys like ericp, Wayne and Dsnuts who basically own all the phones that I own, these will be a change in sound that is very welcoming.  These even don't remotely sound like the Doppio's.  An excellent mix of dynamic and armature.  These are a hybrid sound without being hybrid.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> My Heaven V is starting show the Aging already because I've been using them so much.
> 
> M200, VAging quick comparisons.  Surprisingly the Aging sounds almost as big but the instruments and vocals sound closer.  Bass is faster, doesn't reach as deep as the M200 but has better impact due to it being faster, punchier and precise.  M200 sounds a bit airier but not as focused.  Instrument separation is very good on both.  Love the high-hats on the M200's with the song I'm listening to.  The M200's sounds slightly thicker and bass does protrude in the mix but not so with the VAging.  Both are absolutely lovely but for those who find the M200's to be a little bass heavy, the VAging cures that without being bass light.  It's definitely not bass light.  VAging has crispier treble, more energy.  I was comparing it to the Sony H3 the other day and I absolutely loved them both but the H3 was sounding romantic and the VAging sounding more lively with more energy.  I am finding the same sort of conclusion with the M200.  For guys like ericp, Wayne and Dsnuts who basically own all the phones that I own, these will be a change in sound that is very welcoming.  These even don't remotely sound like the Doppio's.  An excellent mix of dynamic and armature.  These are a hybrid sound without being hybrid.


 
 I heard the h3s as being a refined and better version of the m200s. Does it sound lush like the m200s or the h-3s? I know for sure the h-3s and m200s sound pretty intoxicating (though imo, the h-3s does a better job of it as it controls the thickness, unlike the m200s. I think it's because it has a clearer midrange than the m200s).
  
 Great comparison btw. Makes me want to get them to compare the m200s and h-3s.


----------



## mochill

Damit shoulda got the V aging...but how do the doppios vs aging goes


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> I heard the h3s as being a refined and better version of the m200s. Does it sound lush like the m200s or the h-3s? I know for sure the h-3s and m200s sound pretty intoxicating (though imo, the h-3s does a better job of it as it controls the thickness, unlike the m200s. I think it's because it has a clearer midrange than the m200s).
> 
> Great comparison btw. Makes me want to get them to compare the m200s and h-3s.


 
 I find the H3's to be the refined version of the M200's also.  M200's keep up quite well to the H3's though but I'd vote for the H3's without hesitation.  I think the armature drivers on the H3's benefit over the dynamics on the M200's for that added clarity.  I find the FAD's to be more involving but not as lush.  The FAD's have the thickness but it's not as laid back as the other two.  Hard to explain.  It's a faster presentation, more forward but not too forward.  Midrange is closer than the other two but it doesn't slap you in the face to get annoyed.  FAD's make a nice compliment to the H3's and will give you that top-tier sound in the mid-fi category which isn't far behind the top-tiers.  
  


mochill said:


> Damit shoulda got the V aging...but how do the doppios vs aging goes


 
 Both are quite spectacular and will sound totally different enough to enjoy both.  Might as well keep on that spree and own both.


----------



## ericp10

Forget my last inbox, DannyBai! lol and thank you.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome
 +
  
 Quote:


dannybai said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome
 = the continued destruction of resistance!
  
 Great impressions Danny - really gives me a feel for the FAD's. They sound FADtastic


----------



## Vain III

The TH-7BB should be here first thing in the morning, which means they'll get here before I wake up, so hopefully I'll have some first impressions for you shortly after I get up. Looking forward to them and how they compare to the ST750 & Philip L1.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Forget my last inbox, DannyBai! lol and thank you.


 




  


waynes world said:


> Awesome
> = the continued destruction of resistance!
> 
> Great impressions Danny - really gives me a feel for the FAD's. They sound FADtastic


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> I find the H3's to be the refined version of the M200's also.  M200's keep up quite well to the H3's though but I'd vote for the H3's without hesitation.  I think the armature drivers on the H3's benefit over the dynamics on the M200's for that added clarity.  I find the FAD's to be more involving but not as lush.  The FAD's have the thickness but it's not as laid back as the other two.  Hard to explain.  It's a faster presentation, more forward but not too forward.  Midrange is closer than the other two but it doesn't slap you in the face to get annoyed.  FAD's make a nice compliment to the H3's and will give you that top-tier sound in the mid-fi category which isn't far behind the top-tiers.
> 
> Both are quite spectacular and will sound totally different enough to enjoy both.  Might as well keep on that spree and own both.


 
 Totally agree on all accounts. Sony has outdone themselves, just as kef, FAD, and other audio brands. 
  





 Can't wait to hear the future jvc fx850 comparison danny!


----------



## DannyBai

I don't wanna think about buying the FX850's vlenbo, but man those will be tempting after knowing how the FX700 were.  Thankfully the FX700's didn't fit me all that well so I won't be as tempted to get those.


----------



## vlenbo

We'll see how you'll hold up after some impressions and reviews! ....is what I would have said.
  
 Welp, you're safe. I hope the same is said for others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 Enjoy those FADs man, I'm sure others will be jealous enough to buy them right this week, since the deal may not last very long....*wink wink to viewers of this thread*


----------



## vlenbo

Before this thread rests(or if it doesn't), I wanted to embed a song that we can all relate to.
  

  
 Pretty great song imo.
  
 Better than one day of the whole week, right Rebbeca?


----------



## Wokei

amigomatt said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but just wanted to post this for you before I forgot! Another great album of relatively unheard of artists around New York in the early 70s. I love the sounds in this album. True authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks amigomatt ...excellent music ...cool and frickin funky ...good music to wind down after a long day.

Cheers.


----------



## gikigill

Listened to the AX35 today. Go get them. 
Finally received my Pistons along with the Fiio E12 DIY and MA750.


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Well, Negakinu got me listening to the Pistons and MHC1. And guess what? He is right...well somewhat. The Sont is richer and more refined, especially in the mids. Vocals are stunning, and I had forgotten about that in the MHC1. I had initially said the Pistons sounded better, but I had the wrong tips on the Sony and I took a quick listen. But I have UE900 tips on both now and the Sony clearly wins. Pistons aren't miles behind though,and the Pistons have more bass, treble, and a wider soundstage. The MHC1 seems to be a mid focused iem with good bass and decent highs. Highs may not be enough for some but are perfect for me. I will try to get to the On1 a little later vlenbo.


 
  
 Thanks for confirming ericp! I'm still very happy with my MH1's and very positive that it's still hard to beat at $15 price tag. I'm not even a fan of EQing but a simple mid bass reduction on the MH1 makes it sound really high class. I even have a hard time choosing between the MH1 with EQ vs KEF M200 for casual listening.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Meh i don't need them, just saying they seem to be falling short of the hype is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do have a layer of foam cut from earbud foam covers on my DN1000. My main reason is to keep dirt and earwax off the nozzle but aside from that, it does help smoothen the treble peaks a bit.


----------



## vwinter

@DannyBai

Nice Heaven V impressions and comparisons!

I always have trouble when people ask if they are better than something else. It's always like, ummm it depends haha. But just listening to them this morning, soooo happy.

For anyone on the fence and wants other than sound info, cables are microphonic but very supple so wearing them down and just loosely looping them over your ear is reaaaally easy and works a charm, because they are flat and are angled perfectly for doing so. There's a picture in the FAD thread... Somewhere.


----------



## 129207

ericp10 said:


> Well, Negakinu got me listening to the Pistons and MHC1. And guess what? He is right...well somewhat. The Sont is richer and more refined, especially in the mids. Vocals are stunning, and I had forgotten about that in the MHC1. I had initially said the Pistons sounded better, but I had the wrong tips on the Sony and I took a quick listen. But I have UE900 tips on both now and the Sony clearly wins. Pistons aren't miles behind though,and the Pistons have more bass, treble, and a wider soundstage. The MHC1 seems to be a mid focused iem with good bass and decent highs. Highs may not be enough for some but are perfect for me. I will try to get to the On1 a little later vlenbo.


 
  
 Yup, exactely. The Pistons are still a good value though and have some things going for them over the MHC1, namely the packaging, cable and, for me personally, the fit. The MHC1 wins on sound alone.


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> They may have said they provided the professional version B3, but they didn't. Was it from Geek Fast? They only have the non pro version.
> 
> You have the enhanced one which I also just got, and it is very much a disappointment.


 
  
 This sucks! I specifically ordered the Professional from UgoMark. It even said "professional" in the product description. http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/36050814188


----------



## 129207

doublepost for some reason, woops


----------



## quartertone

Ah, they mean professional hi-fi gear etc. The word comes later, not in the actual product name.


----------



## 129207

quartertone said:


> Ah, they mean professional hi-fi gear etc. The word comes later, not in the actual product name.


 
  
 Those Chinese dudes are terribly confusing!  Still, now I'm stuck with a $50 piece of plastic that doesn't sound at all like advertised in this thread. I curse you, Head-fi!


----------



## cowculator

The ones showing the box and the ones with the two earpieces and a picture of the ear in the centre are all not the pro version.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> This sucks! I specifically ordered the Professional from UgoMark. It even said "professional" in the product description. http://www.ugomark.com/taobao/view/id/36050814188


 
 ugomark just buys it from Taobao to send to you. They have no idea what they are ordering. Mistertao fortunately listened to my comment section where I said to purchase the pro specifically, although it may not be offered anymore.
  


negakinu said:


> Those Chinese dudes are terribly confusing!  Still, now I'm stuck with a $50 piece of plastic that doesn't sound at all like advertised in this thread. I curse you, Head-fi!


 
 Yep, they been through 3 tunings already, with no way to tell on the box. Not a fan of how they did that. At least VSonic changes the model name, like VSD1, VSD1S, and VSD1LE.
  


cowculator said:


> The ones showing the box and the ones with the two earpieces and a picture of the ear in the centre are all not the pro version.


 
 I don't think they are even selling them at all since the beginning of Jan when they changed the description page, so buyer beware. Since we don't speak Chinese, we can't communicate with them through the Taobao store to confirm.


----------



## bhazard

gikigill said:


> Listened to the AX35 today. Go get them.
> Finally received my Pistons along with the Fiio E12 DIY and MA750.


 
 What do you think of the AX35 and Piston? I'm liking the AX35 so far. Very clear, slightly bright.


----------



## cowculator

Go to the ugomark link. 
  
 Click on "This product on taobao.com" link on the right hand side, where the seller details are. Once at the taobao page, hover around the word 所有分类, which means entire product range. A drop down will show the full list of products. Click on B3-Pro.
  
 The ones on ugolink posted by Negakinu that translates the product as "Harvey B3 box flavor ie2 dynamic two-unit double -ear headphones hifi professional super- iron Christmas gifts" is actually called B3-c on the original taobao website.


----------



## 129207

cowculator said:


> Go to the ugomark link.
> 
> Click on "This product on taobao.com" link on the right hand side, where the seller details are. Once at the taobao page, hover around the word 所有分类, which means entire product range. A drop down will show the full list of products. Click on B3-Pro.
> 
> The ones on ugolink posted by Negakinu that translates the product as "Harvey B3 box flavor ie2 dynamic two-unit double -ear headphones hifi professional super- iron Christmas gifts" is actually called B3-c on the original taobao website.


 
  
 Why didn't you tell me this earlier...  I asked the seller for a possible exchange. Small chance, but who knows. It's a shame really. The Havi B3 I have at home right now looks and feels the part, but sounds like a $10 IEM.


----------



## nehcrow

cowculator said:


> Go to the ugomark link.
> 
> Click on "This product on taobao.com" link on the right hand side, where the seller details are. Once at the taobao page, hover around the word 所有分类, which means entire product range. A drop down will show the full list of products. Click on B3-Pro.
> 
> The ones on ugolink posted by Negakinu that translates the product as "Harvey B3 box flavor ie2 dynamic two-unit double -ear headphones hifi professional super- iron Christmas gifts" is actually called B3-c on the original taobao website.


 
 Thanks!
 So I followed your link and got to this page: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-4437187958.15.ZsJUwl&id=36052562138
  
 Hope this is the right item haha


----------



## cowculator

God bless you. I can only hope. Please dun hold me liable for anything.


----------



## Shawn71

gikigill said:


> Listened to the AX35 today. Go get them.
> Finally received my Pistons along with the Fiio E12 DIY and MA750.




Guess what? This weekend is so memorable to you... :tongue_smile:


----------



## Vain III

TBContd


----------



## doctorjazz

Somewhat off topic, but there really isn't any topic here (not completely true, but it's very loose here), did want to tap the collective wisdom here. There are gone Hifiman HE-400 at Amazon for a very good price... Any one know /like /despise these (or other feelings or impressions)?


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Somewhat off topic, but there really isn't any topic here (not completely true, but it's very loose here), did want to tap the collective wisdom here. There are gone Hifiman HE-400 at Amazon for a very good price... Any one know /like /despise these (or other feelings or impressions)?


 
 Like them? I have the HE-500, and they are unreal. The HE-400 at $299 is an excellent buy.
  
 I do want to sell mine though (to get the HE-560)


----------



## vlenbo

vain iii said:


> TBContd


 
 Can't wait for impressions!


----------



## Saoshyant

I currently use the he400 for home listening, and absolutely love the sound. At their original price of 400 they were considered to be an excellent value, possibly one of the last headphones before diminishing returns for cost kicks in. They are very much an open phone where sound not only leaks out, but floods. While not necessarily at basshead levels, there is no denying the bass is one of its best features. The main complaint I have about them is the cable is long and bulky, and replacement cables are expensive due to a non standard headphone connection.


----------



## DannyBai

vwinter said:


> @DannyBai
> 
> Nice Heaven V impressions and comparisons!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'm not a fan of doing comparisons or reviews but will try and do what I can when asked. 

As for the cable, I'm not a fan of flat cables but FAD has accomplished a very nice flat cable here.


----------



## DannyBai

HE400's are a great bargain at $299 if not wanting for the new ones. I'm not sure I will sell the HE500's for the new series yet.


----------



## doctorjazz

I guess the body question is, do I jump in (they are selling some new ones for $299 as wel), or hold off for something like the 5s, or LCD2?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I guess the body question is, do I jump in (they are selling some new ones for $299 as wel), or hold off for something like the 5s, or LCD2?


 
  
 It's your money.... I say JUMP!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

True, it's my money, till I give it away (I try to think of it as doing my part for the economy, adding stimulus)


----------



## Saoshyant

I guess one question is do you have any other headphones that might be a bit similar to the he400?


----------



## Basilius

grayson73 said:


> Did you receive your Pistons from inshoes?  Were they real or fake?


 

 I just received my Xiaomi Pistons from Inshoes and they sound terrible.  They also match some of the pictures of the fakes (page 1378).  Hopefully I can get a full refund.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > TBContd
> ...




My initial impressions went something like this:


----------



## vlenbo

vain iii said:


> My initial impressions went something like this:


 
 Now I'm curious! I wonder what makes you say that..


----------



## doctorjazz

Too many headphones to tap into my phone... Internet is back on at home, could enter them later, but don't have any electrostatic, Sennheiser 650, Shure 1540, ML Mikros 90, Sennheiser Amperiors, AT A900x, more to come....


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Too many headphones to tap into my phone... Internet is back on at home, could enter them later, but don't have any electrostatic, Sennheiser 650, Shure 1540, ML Mikros 90, Sennheiser Amperiors, *AT 900x*, more to come....


 
 Wait till you hear my comparo of the at a900x against the re700s against the es700s. Tomorrow will be martin logan's headphone day with me and comparo.


----------



## gikigill

bhazard said:


> What do you think of the AX35 and Piston? I'm liking the AX35 so far. Very clear, slightly bright.




I would rate the AX35 over the Pistons, more body and a better lower end. The cable is very good and definitely a winner for the AX35. 

AX35 wins this round.


----------



## vlenbo

Read it and was more than impressed. I might get this headphone later on, and the phillips x1 when it goes on sale. Thanks Vain!


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> HE400's are a great bargain at $299 if not wanting for the new ones. I'm not sure I will sell the HE500's for the new series yet.


 
  
 Hey Danny, I've been considering getting the HE-560 in the future, so I'm just wondering what you think about your HE-500. I know there's a lot of impressions but I just wanted to hear yours since I'm more familiar with your tastes after following the discovery thread for so long haha.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> Read it and was more than impressed. I might get this headphone later on, and the phillips x1 when it goes on sale. Thanks Vain!




NP, really looking forward to how it opens up with burn-in. The only thing I dislike so far is that it has the airy distance of an open headphone. Obviously not full on because it's only semi-open, but it's definitely there. Listening to JT's Pusher Love Girl just demonstrates how butter smooth the mid-range is and the song really works with how the bass is set up. For my final review I'll probably also include how it preforms with games because I think the sound stage would really work well with FPSers.


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Initial Impressions SWF Style!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice impressions Vain III... and that's even in spite of them being SFW style! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Man, are you ever getting me hyped for the awesomely modded T50RP's that are in my pipeline!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Too many headphones to tap into my phone... Internet is back on at home, could enter them later, but don't have any electrostatic, Sennheiser 650, Shure 1540, ML Mikros 90, Sennheiser Amperiors, *AT 900x*, more to come....
> ...




Looking forward to it...be checking it out tomorrow.
Vain, nice write up...


----------



## doctorjazz

So, from what I;m taking out of here, the sales on the HE 400 and others (which have actually been going on since the Christmas shopping season) have to do with these being discontinued soon and new models coming out to replace them...hmmmmm


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> So, from what I;m taking out of here, the sales on the HE 400 and others (which have actually been going on since the Christmas shopping season) have to do with these being discontinued soon and new models coming out to replace them...hmmmmm


 
 Yes, and Steve from CNET (who loves Hifiman) said they sound better.
  
 Normally you can't trust reviewers, but he's a good guy.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, met him a long time ago, NY Audiophile Society, nice guy.


But now, internet is on (man, it was like living in the 80's past 2 days), so.....*I'M BACK!!!!

[/B


(guitar lovers, dig this from Central Africa Republic, must be late 70's-early 80's*


----------



## kahaluu

jbsteeves said:


> I just received my Xiaomi Pistons from Inshoes and they sound like garbage.  They also match some of the pictures of the fakes (page 1378).  Hopefully I can get a full refund.


 

 If the seller issues you a refund,  make sure he pays for return shipping to China. Otherwise, it might not be worth getting a refund.


----------



## mochill

Getting the monster iem that I always wanted to get when they came out XD(miles Davis trumpet)


----------



## bhazard

kahaluu said:


> If the seller issues you a refund,  make sure he pays for return shipping to China. Otherwise, it might not be worth getting a refund.


 
 Ebay is anti-counterfeit. Mention it is a counterfeit, and you wont need to return it.


----------



## Saoshyant

Unsubscribing the thread. All the animated gifs just aren't my thing


----------



## Vain III

saoshyant said:


> Unsubscribing the thread. All the animated gifs just aren't my thing




Bye Bye

@mochill Funnily enough I was thinking about grabbing a pair of trumpets myself. Along with a couple of Monster's newer IEM (DNA, Vekter, Inspiration) to just give them a try. I've heard quite a few good things about the Monster N-Ergy which can be had for like $20 now refurb'd on eBay (or $29.99 Monster Outlet).


----------



## mochill

Vektr is niceee ...i have them and the are natural with some very nice details


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Hey Danny, I've been considering getting the HE-560 in the future, so I'm just wondering what you think about your HE-500. I know there's a lot of impressions but I just wanted to hear yours since I'm more familiar with your tastes after following the discovery thread for so long haha.


 
 Man, my head is gonna explode trying to describe the sounds from these various headphones and earphones.  But here goes.  
  
 The best part about the HE500's is the vocals.  It's front and center and there's good air around it.  Very smooth and crisp without any sibilance.  There's also a nice thickness to it which brings me to the bass.  The bass is full sounding and has good speed.  Doesn't reach to sub-bass levels but doesn't sound like it's just mid-bass.  Keeps up with the music and makes its presence known for sure. I prefer the HE500's bass over the HE400's but the HE400's are faster and has better quality.  HE500's has more quantity.  Treble is another strong spot because it's crisp and layered but never reaches peaky levels.  The HE400's get close to peakiness and ultimately is a faster sounding headphone but doesn't have the lushness and smoothness of the HE500's.  Soundstage isn't huge on the HE500's but there's a good amount of openness to the sound.  That's about all that's coming to mind unless you have any specifics.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Man, my head is gonna explode trying to describe the sounds from these various headphones and earphones.  But here goes.
> 
> The best part about the HE500's is the vocals.  It's front and center and there's good air around it.  Very smooth and crisp without any sibilance.  There's also a nice thickness to it which brings me to the bass.  The bass is full sounding and has good speed.  Doesn't reach to sub-bass levels but doesn't sound like it's just mid-bass.  Keeps up with the music and makes its presence known for sure. I prefer the HE500's bass over the HE400's but the HE400's are faster and has better quality.  HE500's has more quantity.  Treble is another strong spot because it's crisp and layered but never reaches peaky levels.  The HE400's get close to peakiness and ultimately is a faster sounding headphone but doesn't have the lushness and smoothness of the HE500's.  Soundstage isn't huge on the HE500's but there's a good amount of openness to the sound.  That's about all that's coming to mind unless you have any specifics.


 
 I'm sorry danny, if it makes you feel better, you're forcing people to lose their money while you lose your head. I guess it's a lose-lose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Well not forcing, more compelling others to do so.
  
 Either way, that's interesting, I wonder how other competitors like the on1s and m500s sound in comparison to these Hifiman. 
  
 From your description, the 400 and 500 have different sigs, but they're both pretty good?


----------



## kahaluu

bhazard said:


> Ebay is anti-counterfeit. Mention it is a counterfeit, and you wont need to return it.


 

 That's good to know.


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> I'm sorry danny, if it makes you feel better, you're forcing people to lose their money while you lose your head. I guess it's a lose-lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This site has FORCED me to lose lots of my money.  Only kidding.  Thankfully some of it has paid off finding great sounding gear.  Hard to be content with what I own.  Only staying away from here is the cure.  
  
 Both Hifiman's are very different signatures the way I hear it.  I'm sure the ON1 and M500's sound great, at least I know the M500's sounded excellent but the Hifiman's totally sound different.  It's a bigger sound and there's lots of details in the music they pick up.  I don't own any gears that put more than 1 watt into the HE500's so there's more potential I might be missing too.  It seems the new ones will be even easier to drive so that's a good thing.  The 400's are fast and excel with metal and music with speed.  The 500's do well with vocals and is not so genre specific as the 400's.  At least that's what I think.  Neither do bad with any genre, it's just what I've noticed.


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> Man, my head is gonna explode trying to describe the sounds from these various headphones and earphones.  But here goes.
> 
> The best part about the HE500's is the vocals.  It's front and center and there's good air around it.  Very smooth and crisp without any sibilance.  There's also a nice thickness to it which brings me to the bass.  The bass is full sounding and has good speed.  Doesn't reach to sub-bass levels but doesn't sound like it's just mid-bass.  Keeps up with the music and makes its presence known for sure. I prefer the HE500's bass over the HE400's but the HE400's are faster and has better quality.  HE500's has more quantity.  Treble is another strong spot because it's crisp and layered but never reaches peaky levels.  The HE400's get close to peakiness and ultimately is a faster sounding headphone but doesn't have the lushness and smoothness of the HE500's.  Soundstage isn't huge on the HE500's but there's a good amount of openness to the sound.  That's about all that's coming to mind unless you have any specifics.


 
  
Thanks for your impressions! So how is imaging? Is the soundstage very 3D, as in good width/depth/height, or are the instruments and vocals just spread out around you evenly? Do you have issues with the upper mids and lower treble that I've heard others complain about? And how do they compare to the AD900X (or AD2000X if you've heard it)? Sorry for the barrage of questions lol.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> This site has FORCED me to lose lots of my money.  Only kidding.  Thankfully some of it has paid off finding great sounding gear.  Hard to be content with what I own.  Only staying away from here is the cure.
> 
> Both Hifiman's are very different signatures the way I hear it.  I'm sure the ON1 and M500's sound great, at least I know the M500's sounded excellent but the Hifiman's totally sound different.  It's a bigger sound and there's lots of details in the music they pick up.  I don't own any gears that put more than 1 watt into the HE500's so there's more potential I might be missing too.  It seems the new ones will be even easier to drive so that's a good thing.  The 400's are fast and excel with metal and music with speed.  The 500's do well with vocals and is not so genre specific as the 400's.  At least that's what I think.  Neither do bad with any genre, it's just what I've noticed.


 
 Emotiva, Danny. Emotiva 
 I'm sure you can swing it instead of a new IEM purchase
 The sound coming out of my HE-500 is outstanding! Virtually perfect


----------



## nehcrow

akarise said:


> Thanks for your impressions! So how is imaging? Is the soundstage very 3D, as in good width/depth/height, or are the instruments and vocals just spread out around you evenly? Do you have issues with the upper mids and lower treble that I've heard others complain about? And how do they compare to the AD900X (or AD2000X if you've heard it)? Sorry for the barrage of questions lol.


 
 Well for me music surrounds you and immerses you fully, it seemingly can come from every direction depending on how it is recorded
 Imaging is very natural and realistic, best way I can describe it. It is very accurate, but not pin-point sharp. Just extremely well done
 No issues with upper mids/lower treble for me, I feel like everything is correct on these headphones. Sometimes I could do with more treble/airiness, sometimes I don't want anymore - weird huh
 Slays the AD900x, especially in the bass department. But I do really like the AD900x/AD900. It's just a bit thin sounding compared to the fullness of the HE-500


----------



## vlenbo

*COMPARISON TIME!*
  
 A900x vs ES700s vs RE700s vs WS99s
  
 First test song: NORAH JONES - Sunrise
  
 A900x - We begin with the bass intro, the strings that you hear being pulled is done well here, the quality is there, the quantity is just the right amount as it doesn't bleed into the instruments, but quantity is good enough to satisfy a balancephile(not basshead). It is a bit recessed in comparison to the instruments, but only behind by two decibels. Once Norah sings, I am immediately struck by how sharp and clear the vocals were. It sounded pretty good, and I hear no veil with her voices either to be honest, as other headfiers stated. Now, when the male background singers come in, I do hear a bit of a veil, but I believe it applies to males in the songs I listen to. 
  
 The vocals sound rough though, sometimes I wish it was a bit smoother as it does make her voice sound rougher than it should be (unless it was intentional, but these headphones do it a bit to the extreme). Instruments sound thin, as did the bass unfortunately...
 The guitars sounded pretty crunchy on these headphones, though I have to say that the thinness of the sound took the fun out of it.
 Piano sounded good in tone, but lacks the thickness and bass strength to provide me a more satisfying DUN! experience. 
 I could still hear instruments even if they're playing lightly, as well as the other headphones. 
  
 But it was a great sound to hear from these beauts.
  
 Imaging is fantastic, the instrument placement, vocals, background singers, etc, were placed where I hoped they'd be. Norah center, singers behind her, instruments on the right and left (guitars and piano).
  
 ES700- The bass intro here is different, it's a bit tighter, more bodied (surprise there), and a bit more in quantity, but still recessed by 2 decibels again. Strings, again, can be heard being pulled, but a bit better, and with more vigor. The instruments take a bit more priority here, especially when the vocals come in, that's when the bass sounds a bit behind. The vocals take front center with these headphones by the same amount of decibels as instruments. The difference? Everything sounds thicker, more natural, and easier for the ears as norah doesn't sound as rough as the a900x. Yet, the a900x and these headphones share one thing in common. They both sound grainy with vocals, and that takes away my blissful adventure to the music world because of that. While guitars don’t sound as crunchy as the a900x (and the other headphones after these two), these do them justice as it does give it a good amount of thickness and just -1 db of clarity is taken away. Piano sounded a bit more realistic, in the sense that I could hear the weight of the piano keys, unlike the a900x’s. The clarity of the piano is pretty good on the es700s (not like the a900x, but those made it sound thin and weak, but not hollow).
  
 Despite that, the vocals were better and more enticing than the a900x. How? Well, not only was it thicker, males weren't veiled, the vocals sounded similarly clear to the a900x's, sounding less grainy and harsh, but most important of all, the voices are smoother and more captivating. There is some magic on the mids here...it's a sweet smooth, and closer to the audiophile. It sounds “airier”, more emotional, and euphonic...
  
 The reason I put quotations on airier is due to the boxed in effect I hear on these es700s. No, it’s not actually boxed in, it’s airy to satisfy every user. When you hear the a900x’s though, they do sound more open and less constricted, it’s as if norah was outside, not inside a studio singing.
  
 Imaging is great, I could almost tell that the instruments and vocals, as well as the bass, was placed correctly.
  
  
 WS99- Just like I said on the last sentence of the re700's, these also have a different SQ. The bass is more conservative, but a bit richer than the rest. It does sound pretty tight, but I think even then, the re700s best it, at least by half a step. The quality and texture is equal on both, and the impact is a bit better on the ws99s, but the re700's are pretty close, no joke here.
  
 The mids on these are pretty surprising. I didn't expect a bassophone to have good vocals, these sound splendid in the way the bass presents the rest of the spectrum. It has big and bold sound, thicker sounding than all of my headphones, the instruments sound thick enough to my enjoyment, still good clarity, and the vocals sound just as smooth as the re700s, no grain heard like the es700s and a900x's.
 The vocals still can't beat the rest of the headphone lineup. These are a step below the es700s, two steps below in a900x, and three steps behind the re700s in terms of airiness, open space. It does sound similar to the es700s, but the es700s have that magic that make it sound airier than the ws99s...
  
 Imaging is decent.
  
 YET!
 DUN DUN
  
  
 RE700- BAM! The bass is even tighter, a bit thicker, and most important of all, more in quantity! THIS HEAPDHONE NAILS BASS LIKE NO OTHER! The bass is almost inline with the instruments and vocals, I'd say it's at least -.5 db behind, or 0, as I don't hear the disparity between the whole frequency. This has better texture than the other headphones, as the es700s did pretty good with keeping up with the different tones of the bass, as did the a900xs, but this headphone plays it mad as not only the impact of the bass is evident compared to the other two, the strings are easier to feel, tones are richer and more lifelike, realistic. I can't stress this enough, this sounds like a reference monitor when it comes to bass...
  
 The mids however, ...oh wait, they're ok. ...great.. 
  
 PSYCHE! They are amazing, god like, heavenly, FAD should make friends with audio technica and zero audio and make the best IEM that can sound this good. The vocals here are similar to the es700s in terms of quantity. It actually is the same to be honest, I thought it was behind the es700s, but hearing them again, makes me believe that they are just as forward as the es700s, but so are the highs and lows. This is THE balanced headphone, the ws99s that should have been.. After constant A/Bing, they are similar in mid quantity, maybe the re700’s are at least -.5 to -1 decibel lower in the mids than the es700s. Not that much of a difference.
  
 The vocals sound airier than the es700s, making the es700s sound a bit boxed in, and sound similar to the a900x's airy levels. The difference is that it loses that extra sharpness that I hear from the a900x, which can sound like grain, has a more euphonic sound over the a900x's, sound more emotional and just half a step airier and more realistic, and the vocals sound lifelike, real, right there in front of you that you thought she was singing only for you.  These also are thicker sounding than the a900x's, which is surprising to say the least...not to mention the tonal balance. These do songs justice as I can individually pick the different pitches and tones of instruments and singers, no joke on that. The background singers are also placed more accurately with norah than the other two headphones I mentioned. Imaging is phenomenal on these headphones, just brilliant. The es700s is two steps behind these headphones, and the a900x is one step behind it. I need more time to compare the soundstage and imaging though, but the differences in SQ are obvious.
  
 Will do another comparo tomorrow morning. I'll use two more songs and that's as far as I go. It'll be more articulate and shorter.
  
 Overall Clarity + Detail
  
 A900x>=Re700>>Es700>=WS99
  
 Bass impact, quality, and quantity ranking
  
 Re700>Ws99>Es700>A900x
  
 Based on comparisons on two headphones, the bass impact, quality, punch, goes to..
 Re700>>>>A900x
 WS99>>>A900x
 ES700>>A900x
  
 The treble will be next tomorrow. But knowing the multiple A/Bing from three days ago.
  
 Treble detail + Thick
  
 Re700>>ES700>>WS99>A900x
  
  
 Analytical goes to
  
  
*A900x *
  
 Smooth sounding overall, while having the details to back it up and open space
  
*RE700x*
  
 Great mids, a bit more enclosed, and is mid-centric
  
*ES700s*
  
  
  
 Great thick bass, Big bold sound
  
*WS99*
  
*While I say that the re700s beat them all in the whole frequency range. There is one thing people have to be aware of*
  
*The vocals for the most part, sound great.*
  
*No silibance in SSSS, CHHHH, FFFF, etc*
  
*BUT, there will be some recordings that will exhibit this silibance, but mostly in small amounts and usually in random places. Sometimes when I hear the singers stress their SSSS, I don't hear any silibance, but then some areas I do...*
  
*Either my headphone is whack, or something else is happening.*
  
*EDIT: AIRINESS AND SPACE GOES TO*
  
*A900x>=Re700>>>Es700>WS99*


----------



## mochill

Gotta hear the vocals from the mikros90 and cardas em5813...so much emotion in the midrange....holy moly the breath from the singer is felt


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Gotta hear the vocals from the mikros90 and cardas em5813...so much emotion in the midrange....holy moly the breath from the singer is felt


 
 I say the same with the re700s and H-3s, M200, and Im-02.


----------



## mochill

delicious vocals


----------



## doctorjazz

I always have difficulty getting the bass right with the Mikros 90... Getting the positioning right to hear bass as I think it should sound is problematic. Maybe it's an issue of head size /shape. I find these are as sensitive to little shifts as some iems


----------



## bhazard

Here's a collection of impressions from another person who actually got the Havi Pro B3, and can't post here:
  
"I got my Havi B3, and they are indeed the pro version. The sound is very balanced, with just the right amount of bass. Love the mids. very upfront and clear. If you can let the fellas in the discovery page know that the version I got in ugomark was the Pro version. great even before burn in. Thanks for the heads up. I kept my Piston, now i have the Havi, and I sold all the rest of my IEMs. Might still pick something up like the ROCKETS or the Fostex, but not sure. Anyways, I got the Pro version, and it's a really good dual dynamic.
  
what jumped out at my at first listen is the spacious soundstage and the airiness between instruments like the RE-400/ZERO. It's a very transparent dual dynamic. The mids aren't lush like the M200, but that's ok for me, because the mids are still well represented, and not as claustrophobic as the M200's mids are. I'd qualify the Havi B3 Pro as sounding very similar to the HiFiMan RE-ZERO, but with better bass weight, speed, and almost identical treble response to the RE-400, with that same type of transparency/airyness. It's definitely a keeper and ends my search at the moment for a great all-arounder every day dual dynamic.
  
i'm hoping with burn in the bass gets a bit more refined. It's definitely balanced, and hence bass light, and though it still has bass that's better than the RE, it's still doesn't have much sub bass depth or impact. It's an articulate bass, but not refined or deep reaching. It's linear. 
  
these have had about 12 hours of burn in, and they definitely are equals to the KEF M200. There is nothing the M200 can do, that the Havi B3 Pro can't do. With burn in, the mids have really grown and flourished. Much more lush than right out of the box. The sound has opened up so much, that the soundstage and imaging, transparency and spacing are equal or superior to the M200. Bass is perfectly articulate and present without bloat, boom, or bleed. The highs are what really have come forward with burn in. This is where they sneak past the M200 IMHO. The treble is sharp, clear, deliberate, with just the right amount of separation, decay, sustain, and timbre. It's not too extended as to become sparkly or sibilant, but controlled and natural. The BEST $50.00 I've ever spent on a pair of IEMs ever. They make the Xiaomi Piston sound clautrophobic, quiet, and two dimensional. This from a huge fan of the Piston!! But the truth is the truth. They are a league above the Piston. They sit in the same league as the M200. WOW dude. I don't know why they killed this amazing sound with the other versions?? "
  
Until we can figure out how to 100% order the pro version without getting stuck with the other versions, I would not recommend purchasing one yet.


----------



## ericp10

So now that I'm in love with my H3, AS-2, and like a lot some mid-fi like the Dunu DN-1000 and DN-900 (hope to get full review on the latter done when I get back in town), I'm thinking about selling my beloved Cardas. Why? Because the H3 and AS-2 are covering all the bases (for the most part) that I love about the Cardas, and I'm interested in going to a very high-end headphone now (I won't say which one just yet). I'm still debating this in my head though, because I really love the Cardas (sound, build, everything). We'll see. I have to many earphones and headphones now. Time to narrow down to a precious few. Might sell the Pistons and MHC1 too in some type of package deal.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> [COLOR=222222]Until we can figure out how to 100% order the pro version without getting stuck with the other versions, I would not recommend purchasing one yet.[/COLOR]




I really hope that we do find out how to get the pro version since I love the build and fit of the B3's, they're one of my most comfortable IEM's. My version just don't sound good enough.


----------



## mochill

I also want the havi b3pro


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I always have difficulty getting the bass right with the Mikros 90... Getting the positioning right to hear bass as I think it should sound is problematic. Maybe it's an issue of head size /shape. I find these are as sensitive to little shifts as some iems


 
  
 I can't believe that you don't believe that the 90's are not the 2nd coming lol!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/705#post_10223228


----------



## mochill

Bass depends on music and sources for the mikros90 ....ericp how about the new A&K akr02


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> *COMPARISON TIME!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Great comparison vlenbo! Your write-up made me spontaneously want to both get the RE700's and sell my WS99's lol. My 99's don't get as much listening time as they should, so due to you writeup I just threw them on, hoping that doing so would make it easy for me to put them on the selling block. It backfired though, because I just got lost in their sonic goodness (which does tend to happen whenever I put them on) and now I don't want to take them off. So I realize once again that it would be hard for me to part with them!
  
 Anyway, I'm really looking forward to Sf and you getting the Mikros 90's. Gotta see how much pataburd's and mochill's super-nova-hype is warranted. And more importantly, I'm looking forward to your comparisons of the 90's with the RE700's.
  
 Keep up the good work!


----------



## mochill




----------



## waynes world

^ I hope you have some salt to go along with that popcorn mochill! 
(inside joke)


----------



## mochill

Bag of salt and a heap load of butta


----------



## bhazard

The AX35 and Somic MH415 have been pretty great pickups. Looking forward to Eric's impressions on the Astrotecs. Solid offerings for the price.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Great comparison vlenbo! Your write-up made me spontaneously want to both get the RE700's and sell my WS99's lol. My 99's don't get as much listening time as they should, so due to you writeup I just threw them on, hoping that doing so would make it easy for me to put them on the selling block. It backfired though, because I just got lost in their sonic goodness (which does tend to happen whenever I put them on) and now I don't want to take them off. So I realize once again that it would be hard for me to part with them!
> 
> Anyway, I'm really looking forward to Sf and you getting the Mikros 90's. Gotta see how much pataburd's and mochill's super-nova-hype is warranted. And more importantly, I'm looking forward to your comparisons of the 90's with the RE700's.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 
 If the martins were to stay at $300, the people would want to pick up the re700s.
  
 The martins and re700s are similar to each others signature. They're both clear, detailed, but they are somewhat different.
  
 The martins are a touch clearer than the re700s.
  
 The highs are pretty detailed, have a nice texture like the re700s. The ones on the re700s are more engaging and detailed, and also more lifelike. The highs are similar though, but I give the one up to the re700s.
  
 I'll compare it with more details, right now these are my impressions.
  
 The mids have a good detail...similar to the re700s. I feel, though, that the re700's mids were better as they sounded clearer in some ways. I can't put my finger on it just yet.
  
 The low quantity of the re700s beat the martins by a good amount.

 The quality are similar to each other, but the quantity and quality of the re700s beat the quantity and the quality of the martins.
  
 the re700's have 2 more dbs of bass quantity, yet still keep the same quantity of the martins, and have more thickness to them.
  
 Martins are definitely worth their $100. As the re700s are worth their $150. Surprisingly, the re700s surprised me out of box, the martins did as well, but not to the effect as the re700s.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> The AX35 and Somic MH415 have been pretty great pickups. Looking forward to Eric's impressions on the Astrotecs. Solid offerings for the price.




And ax35 vs b3 pro?


----------



## akarise

nehcrow said:


> Well for me music surrounds you and immerses you fully, it seemingly can come from every direction depending on how it is recorded
> Imaging is very natural and realistic, best way I can describe it. It is very accurate, but not pin-point sharp. Just extremely well done
> No issues with upper mids/lower treble for me, I feel like everything is correct on these headphones. Sometimes I could do with more treble/airiness, sometimes I don't want anymore - weird huh
> Slays the AD900x, especially in the bass department. But I do really like the AD900x/AD900. It's just a bit thin sounding compared to the fullness of the HE-500


 
  
 Thanks nehcrow! Sounds like my kinda sound, will def jump on either the 560 or 400i. Just wish I knew how the imaging and soundstage compares to that of my Pandora Hope VI though, but so few people own them other than myself =/


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> And ax35 vs b3 pro?


 
 Needs equal burn in and playback time before I A/B them.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Needs equal burn in and playback time before I A/B them.




I understand, if you get the time after a while I'd really appreciate a short comparison.


----------



## vlenbo

A small comparison of the martin logans and the re700s
  
 The martin logans do string instruments justice, I can definitely hear the strumming detail a bit better on them, and the clarity that comes from the strings of the guitar are phenomenal. I hear them in person, as if the player was there in front of me, but the re700s do it good as well, since it has a thicker, warmer sound to the strings. I'd like to say that the tonal balance on both are on par. The guitars are lifelike, just trying to impress all the listeners out there.
  
 I'd give them this amount of clarity
  
 Instrument clarity + Detail
  
 Martin logans >> re700s
  
 The re700s do fall behind, but not to the point where you'd agonize of the quality differences. Well you might, since the instruments sound cleaner and thinner on the martins, which helps you hear the strumming better on the logans.
  
 However, there is one thing I was biased and people here MAY HAVE, been biased on.
  
 Vocals.
  
 Sure, they don't compromise on detail while being musical, but I am sorry to say that these are headphones that are less musical than the re700s.
  
 Once you hear the re700s, you will KNOW the amount of musicality these re700s contain.
  
 The vocals are more airy on the re700s, more open, more emotional than the martins. The martins make the vocals sound...a bit repressed in a sense, but still does a great job at capturing the emotion, but the re700s are two steps ahead. It does depend on the recording, but dang...the re700s do have a difference here...
  
 Vocal quality
  
 Re700s>>Martin logans
  
 Bass quantity wise, the re700s wins against logans, but also have that tight bass like the logans.
  
 Re700s>=Logans
  
 The instrument quality goes to Logans, and accuracy goes to logans as well. The treble also goes a bit to logans as cymbals also have a bit more detail than the re700s. At least by .5 to 1 db.
  
 [based on seven days]
  
 Cymbals sound somewhat thin on the logans, and the re700s sound warmer and a bit thicker, lusher. However, the logans do beat the re700s in clarity and detaill on the cymbals by a small step. You hear a TSK on the logans, you hear a TTSHK on the re700s. It's not that big of a difference though, I can't explain it well just yet.
  
 Cymbals, treble
 Logans>=Re700s
  
  
  
  
 Test song, my favorite ones of all.
  
    Ichiban_no_takaramono
  
 Piano sounds better on the re700s than the martins as it has a bit more thickness to it, I definitely hear a small difference here. The martins don't lack behind though, they do well here. The bass sound intoxicating on the re700s, the martins do it well, but not to the amount of power as the re700s. I'm not saying bass cannon levels, but I do hear it more prominent than the martins. By 2 decibels.
  
 I heard a different recording that had ONLY acoustics.
  

  
 it's this one.
  
 Don't get me wrong though, the martins do vocals justice depending the recording, like the first one for instance. It touched my heart hearing the best female sing to her hearts desire. The re700s opened it up a bit more and made it even better for me, making me a very happy guy. 
  
 Both headphones can compete, I'm amazed, simply amazed. 
  
 The martins do leave the re700s in the dust at the string department though.


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Thanks for your impressions! So how is imaging? Is the soundstage very 3D, as in good width/depth/height, or are the instruments and vocals just spread out around you evenly? Do you have issues with the upper mids and lower treble that I've heard others complain about? And how do they compare to the AD900X (or AD2000X if you've heard it)? Sorry for the barrage of questions lol.


 
  
  


nehcrow said:


> Emotiva, Danny. Emotiva
> I'm sure you can swing it instead of a new IEM purchase
> The sound coming out of my HE-500 is outstanding! Virtually perfect


 
  
  


nehcrow said:


> Well for me music surrounds you and immerses you fully, it seemingly can come from every direction depending on how it is recorded
> Imaging is very natural and realistic, best way I can describe it. It is very accurate, but not pin-point sharp. Just extremely well done
> No issues with upper mids/lower treble for me, I feel like everything is correct on these headphones. Sometimes I could do with more treble/airiness, sometimes I don't want anymore - weird huh
> Slays the AD900x, especially in the bass department. But I do really like the AD900x/AD900. It's just a bit thin sounding compared to the fullness of the HE-500


 
  
 Definitely agree with nehcrow so thank you for the impressions.  I have zero issues with upper mids/lower treble also.  I wouldn't want anymore treble but possibly more airiness without increasing that treble.  The AD900X sounds more airy to me but also very thin compared and overall is slayed by the HE500's and even the HE400's are an upgrade IMO.
  
 I've checked Emotiva's before but not thoroughly.  Which one would I shoot for?  I have the Yulong D100 MKII and Hifi-M8 so considering those, would the Emotiva's be an upgrade?  I'm also very interested in the Audio GD's, mostly the Compass 2.  Thanks nehcrow.


----------



## bhazard

dannybai said:


> Definitely agree with nehcrow so thank you for the impressions.  I have zero issues with upper mids/lower treble also.  I wouldn't want anymore treble but possibly more airiness without increasing that treble.  The AD900X sounds more airy to me but also very thin compared and overall is slayed by the HE500's and even the HE400's are an upgrade IMO.
> 
> I've checked Emotiva's before but not thoroughly.  Which one would I shoot for?  I have the Yulong D100 MKII and Hifi-M8 so considering those, would the Emotiva's be an upgrade?  I'm also very interested in the Audio GD's, mostly the Compass 2.  Thanks nehcrow.


 
 I had the audio-gd NFB 11.32 and the Emotiva Mini-X. The Mini-X wins by a long shot, even over the Yulong, for $169. Pairs perfectly with the HE-500.
  
 It's huge though.


----------



## DannyBai

bhazard said:


> I had the audio-gd NFB 11.32 and the Emotiva Mini-X. The Mini-X wins by a long shot, even over the Yulong, for $169. Pairs perfectly with the HE-500.
> 
> It's huge though


 
  Awesome.  Thanks for the info.  I'll be checking into the Emotiva's and ask you guys when I find something.


----------



## Grayson73

jbsteeves said:


> I just received my Xiaomi Pistons from Inshoes and they sound terrible.  They also match some of the pictures of the fakes (page 1378).  Hopefully I can get a full refund.


 
 Interesting.  Mine matched the pictures of the real ones on page 1378 and sound terrible.  I'll know for sure when the ones I ordered from ibuygou arrive.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Ebay is anti-counterfeit. Mention it is a counterfeit, and you wont need to return it.


 
 I mentioned that it was counterfeit and they want me to send it back to the seller for refund.


----------



## doctorjazz

While I believe I was the first to mention the MLs on the Discovery thread, I've never said they are the second coming... I like them a lot, but, vlenbo said in his quick impression, I found them to have great bass quality, but less than I'd like in quantity. I even did a review of 4 on ear phones, ML, Sennheiser Amperiors, Bayer 1350, Yamaha HPH - 200, (about 1-2 months ago, probably 1000 pages back, can link to it when I get home if anyone would like). I rated the Amperiors first, had the Yamaha and ML 2 nd, 1350 last, the issue being bass. I still feel this is some kind of fit issue, as happens work iems, and I keep trying to get them optimized for bass. There are some times they're amazing... Other times I keep fidgeting with them, getting to get the magic back


----------



## Vain III

Finally moved the BBs to my burn-in station. I actually forgot I had them on my head and hadn't moved them over. First 20 hours is going to be blasting Mid & Sub bass heavy music (Dubstep, Electro, Rap) to try and tighten up that mid-bass flab and, hopefully, open the sub-bass up even more. Next 20 hours will be a combination of violin concertos, electric guitar/violin covers, and opera to really add some depth to those highs and then 10 hours of random vocalist music with a combination of female and male vocals. Occasional listens now and then.


----------



## Dsnuts

While I was browsing the sale forums I see one of these for sale. The AKG K545 The black ones are what I got..Basically these are an upgrade to the Onkyo ES-HF300 in sound..Both have a somewhat U shape sound with lovely bass but the AKG wins out in sheer space..These cans for being portable closed cans have some of the best stage I have heard..It is shockingly out of the cups. I just did an AB to confirm what I initially thought..Both have a really tight clean sound but the stage on these cans just wins out right over the Onkyos.
  
 These things sell for $200 on razerdog..Already garnering a fan base for these..If you guys want a solid can for around $200..I wouldn't hesitate to try one..I was somewhat worried about these cans as I read they are like the K550s with bass but to my ears anyway they are easy to drive. Easy on the eyes. Solid detail and resolution..excellent imagery..Comfort with good build..Techincal yet musical. The sub bass is strong with this one with enough mid bass to have that impact you want out of your EDM yet detailed enough to enjoy a jazz quartet in full swing.. Extremely versatile tuning for guys that enjoy more than a few genres of music..I have them on now as I am listening to my DX50..A great portable can from AKG..


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> I mentioned that it was counterfeit and they want me to send it back to the seller for refund.


 
 Write back to ebay in the case, and show the post showing the difference between real and fake, and take a pic of yours.
  
 From ebay:
  
*Counterfeit items*
If a buyer suspects that an item is counterfeit and there are strong indicators that the item is counterfeit, the buyer isn't required to return the item to the seller. The buyer agrees to cooperate with us to ensure the proper disposal of the item. In these cases, we refund the buyer for the full cost of the item and original shipping, and the seller reimburses us for the refund. The buyer may not sell the item on eBay or elsewhere.


----------



## Vain III

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The white K545 looks so spiffy. One of my trade-skills is design (both graphic and industrial) so I do value looks in a headphone, not to the extent of sound, and I can say that those are some damn good looking headphones. 

Is that frame plastic, metal, or metal wrapped in plastic?


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Write back to ebay in the case, and show the post showing the difference between real and fake, and take a pic of yours.
> 
> From ebay:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this!!!  Will give it a shot.


----------



## ericp10

Nice impressions vlenbo!


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome Ds! I've had my eyes on those for a while, so it's great to see that you think that they deserve their hype!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I kinda wish I got these orange ones. But the black ones are clean looking. They sound as good as they look actually. Maybe even better. In any case. I thought I would bring these up here for guys that are looking for something real nice and portable for the cash. A absolute solid buy for certain..It comes with 2 detachable cords and the cups are big enough to be fully over the ears for most. Unless you got large flappy ears...
  
 Oh ya think GR07 BE edition on a 50mm driver=AKG K545s with about 2X the headstage and depth and you might get a good idea.


----------



## Dsnuts

vain iii said:


> The white K545 looks so spiffy. One of my trade-skills is design (both graphic and industrial) so I do value looks in a headphone, not to the extent of sound, and I can say that those are some damn good looking headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The band is a solid piece of metal with thick plastic the cup holders are metal with plastic. Build on these are excellent. They look like they can take a beating..


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I do have a layer of foam cut from earbud foam covers on my DN1000. My main reason is to keep dirt and earwax off the nozzle but aside from that, it does help smoothen the treble peaks a bit.


 
 ^ Thanks for the tip, cut up a piece of earbud foam to cover the grill opening and the tips holds them in place perfectly!!! But it seems it does help a tiny tiny bit in reducing brightness but the treble on my Nokia N9 is still a lil' peaky due to the onboard dac/amp so...... can't really help it while these DN1Ks sounds PERFECT on my Audinst HUD-MX1 DAC/amp desktop setup cuz it's MUCH more neutral in sonics/ presentation.
  


waynes world said:


> *Nice impressions Vain III... and that's even in spite of them being SFW style!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 PATENT PENDING PATENT PENDING PATENT PENDING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Speaking of that review, where it go??? Tried to quote but it seems to be gone/ nuked??? Was it cuz of that the dood said about gifs in this thread. LMAO Some people just don't understand genius, sigh. Fff what anyone thinks, if you don't like it just leave, no need to fret about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> I can't believe that you don't believe that the 90's are not the 2nd coming lol!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/705#post_10223228


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> If the martins were to stay at $300, the people would want to pick up the re700s.
> 
> The martins and re700s are similar to each others signature. They're both clear, detailed, but they are somewhat different.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> A small comparison of the martin logans and the re700s
> 
> The martin logans do string instruments justice, I can definitely hear the strumming detail a bit better on them, and the clarity that comes from the strings of the guitar are phenomenal. I hear them in person, as if the player was there in front of me, but the re700s do it good as well, since it has a thicker, warmer sound to the strings. I'd like to say that the tonal balance on both are on par. The guitars are lifelike, just trying to impress all the listeners out there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


> *While I believe I was the first to mention the MLs on the Discovery thread, I've never said they are the second coming... *I like them a lot, but, vlenbo said in his quick impression, I found them to have great bass quality, but less than I'd like in quantity. I even did a review of 4 on ear phones, ML, Sennheiser Amperiors, Bayer 1350, Yamaha HPH - 200, (about 1-2 months ago, probably 1000 pages back, can link to it when I get home if anyone would like). I rated the Amperiors first, had the Yamaha and ML 2 nd, 1350 last, the issue being bass. I still feel this is some kind of fit issue, as happens work iems, and I keep trying to get them optimized for bass. There are some times they're amazing... Other times I keep fidgeting with them, getting to get the magic back


 
  ^ And you wonder why you didn't get much interest on them doc, cuz you need to HYPE the hell outta' them like that Father Pata Papa dood is durrr!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the great initial impressions on those Logans vlenbo, sounds VERY promising. Looking to hear these myself next week when i get them in. HYPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


dsnuts said:


> While I was browsing the sale forums I see one of these for sale. The AKG K545 The black ones are what I got..Basically these are an upgrade to the Onkyo ES-HF300 in sound..Both have a somewhat U shape sound with lovely bass but the AKG wins out in sheer space..These cans for being portable closed cans have some of the best stage I have heard..It is shockingly out of the cups. I just did an AB to confirm what I initially thought..Both have a really tight clean sound but the stage on these cans just wins out right over the Onkyos.
> 
> These things sell for $200 on razerdog..Already garnering a fan base for these..If you guys want a solid can for around $200..I wouldn't hesitate to try one..I was somewhat worried about these cans as I read they are like the K550s with bass but to my ears anyway they are easy to drive. Easy on the eyes. Solid detail and resolution..excellent imagery..Comfort with good build..Techincal yet musical. The sub bass is strong with this one with enough mid bass to have that impact you want out of your EDM yet detailed enough to enjoy a jazz quartet in full swing.. Extremely versatile tuning for guys that enjoy more than a few genres of music..I have them on now as I am listening to my DX50..A great portable can from AKG..


 
 ^ BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That was suppose to be my stealth black set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was waiting for them to drop a bit mo' in price then going in....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BUT that was before i got the Logans though, everyone seems to say that these K545s are like the Canned version of the gr07 BEs so they should sound great and is a solid buy, but a bit too safe gamble it seems. Those Logans for their lower price tag is mo' troll worthy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vain iii said:


> The white K545 looks so spiffy. One of my trade-skills is design (both graphic and industrial) so I do value looks in a headphone, not to the extent of sound, and I can say that those are some damn good looking headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Yeppp AKG seems to be pretty schiity regarding QC of late esp. for their more "portable" consumer lineups and if it is cheap plastic like their TIESTO line then oh boi it's gonna sucking crack!!!
  
 AKG needs to get their schiit together tbh.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/634426/akg-k267-ti-sto-discussion-impression-review-appreciation-thread/990#post_10217052
  
 For reals for reals......


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> PATENT PENDING PATENT PENDING PATENT PENDING!!! :mad:
> 
> Speaking of that review, where it go??? Tried to quote but it seems to be gone/ nuked??? Was it cuz of that the dood said about gifs in this thread. LMAO Some people just don't understand genius, sigh. Fff what anyone thinks, if you don't like it just leave, no need to fret about it. :rolleyes:




:basshead: I didn't even realize that it had been erased. Luckily I backed it up on my tumblr. With how many gif's you guys post I'm actually surprised that my impressions were deleted. :frown:


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> I didn't even realize that it had been erased. Luckily I backed it up on my tumblr. With how many gif's you guys post I'm actually surprised that my impressions were deleted.


 

 Yeah probably a cry baby snitched to a mod and ya' know. PCs folks sigh, weakkkkkkkkkk!!!
  
 Don't worry Masa' WAYNE quoted your write-up in entirety so you good.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> While I believe I was the first to mention the MLs on the Discovery thread, I've never said they are the second coming... I like them a lot, but, vlenbo said in his quick impression, I found them to have great bass quality, but less than I'd like in quantity. I even did a review of 4 on ear phones, ML, Sennheiser Amperiors, Bayer 1350, Yamaha HPH - 200, (about 1-2 months ago, probably 1000 pages back, can link to it when I get home if anyone would like). I rated the Amperiors first, had the Yamaha and ML 2 nd, 1350 last, the issue being bass. I still feel this is some kind of fit issue, as happens work iems, and I keep trying to get them optimized for bass. There are some times they're amazing... Other times I keep fidgeting with them, getting to get the magic back


 
 The re700s will remedy your bass issue, while having the details that the martin logans provide, at least most of it.
  
 Like I stated, the crispiness and detail runs back 2 steps, or 2 db behind the martins, but to make up for it, it's thicker sounding and still has quite a lot of detail, more than the es700s, and since you put the yamahas second, these will beat the yamahas for sure (going by dsnuts' comparison to the es700s and yamahas) You've got to try the ath-re700 sometime, if you like, maybe there's a headphone you can sell....
  
to me!
  


dsnuts said:


> While I was browsing the sale forums I see one of these for sale. The AKG K545 The black ones are what I got..Basically these are an upgrade to the Onkyo ES-HF300 in sound..Both have a somewhat U shape sound with lovely bass but the AKG wins out in sheer space..These cans for being portable closed cans have some of the best stage I have heard..It is shockingly out of the cups. I just did an AB to confirm what I initially thought..Both have a really tight clean sound but the stage on these cans just wins out right over the Onkyos.
> 
> These things sell for $200 on razerdog..Already garnering a fan base for these..If you guys want a solid can for around $200..I wouldn't hesitate to try one..I was somewhat worried about these cans as I read they are like the K550s with bass but to my ears anyway they are easy to drive. Easy on the eyes. Solid detail and resolution..excellent imagery..Comfort with good build..Techincal yet musical. The sub bass is strong with this one with enough mid bass to have that impact you want out of your EDM yet detailed enough to enjoy a jazz quartet in full swing.. Extremely versatile tuning for guys that enjoy more than a few genres of music..I have them on now as I am listening to my DX50..A great portable can from AKG..


 
  
 Goodness, those look beautiful! I wish I got these before, and have mentioned how beautiful they looked, but the orange color gives it a better look.
  
 You should try the re700s, I know you'd like them very much as they debunk the es700s by a good amount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More bass than it, better vocals, great treble.
  


ericp10 said:


> Nice impressions vlenbo!


 
 Thanks eric! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sfwalcer said:


> Martin logans sound very promising


 
 They are promising, I'd say you pulled the trigger at the right target here.
  
 But you still missed the re700s by a good foot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't buy the re700s later on, you'll regret not hearing this awesome bass and vocals I'm hearing, along with the treble, imagery, and soundstage that is a bit improved over the es700s.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> The re700s will remedy your bass issue, while having the details that the martin logans provide, at least most of it.
> 
> Like I stated, the crispiness and detail runs back 2 steps, or 2 db behind the martins, but to make up for it, it's thicker sounding and still has quite a lot of detail, more than the es700s, and since you put the yamahas second, these will beat the yamahas for sure (going by dsnuts' comparison to the es700s and yamahas) You've got to try the ath-re700 sometime, if you like, maybe there's a headphone you can sell....
> 
> ...


 
 ^ i'll get those re700 when i sell my es700 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




................................................. BUT i'll get those AKG K545 1st.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^* i'll get those re700 when i sell my es700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If you can't buy it ever, it's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Saving you trouble from experiencing my wrath once I find out you lied.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> If you can't buy it ever, it's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ I NEVER LIE!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
 Oh forgot how 'bout those Pistons though ericp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hook it up if ya' gonna sell.


----------



## magi44ken

ericp10 said:


> So now that I'm in love with my H3, AS-2, and like a lot some mid-fi like the Dunu DN-1000 and DN-900 (hope to get full review on the latter done when I get back in town), I'm thinking about selling my beloved Cardas. Why? Because the H3 and AS-2 are covering all the bases (for the most part) that I love about the Cardas, and I'm interested in going to a very high-end headphone now (I won't say which one just yet). I'm still debating this in my head though, because I really love the Cardas (sound, build, everything). We'll see. I have to many earphones and headphones now. Time to narrow down to a precious few. Might sell the Pistons and MHC1 too in some type of package deal.


 

 If you are going for a high end IEM, you might take a look at the Nuforce Primo 8 using their own proprietary balanced BA drivers and a patented phase coherence crossover. I have listen to speaker that are time and phase speakers such very natural and real and spooky imaging. If Nuforce can really manage to combine the best quality of BA driver and dynamic driver, that would be one awsome IEM.
  
 I have a quick question for you. Do you think the pad on On1 can be replaceable with an overear pad maybe?


----------



## ericp10

magi44ken said:


> If you are going for a high end IEM, you might take a look at the Nuforce Primo 8 using their own proprietary balanced BA drivers and a patented phase coherence crossover. I have listen to speaker that are time and phase speakers such very natural and real and spooky imaging. If Nuforce can really manage to combine the best quality of BA driver and dynamic driver, that would be one awsome IEM.
> 
> I have a quick question for you. Do you think the pad on On1 can be replaceable with an overear pad maybe?


 
  
  
 Hmm? That I don't know. The on-ear pad is almost over ear in feel though. I'm not sure. I'll have to ask the creator that question. I find them comfortable as is though. Yeah, not really interested in multi-BA earphones anymore (until I buy the eight drivers one from 1964 EARS), but I will pay more attention to the Primo.


----------



## magi44ken

ericp10 said:


> Hmm? That I don't know. The on-ear pad is almost over ear in feel though. I'm not sure. I'll have to ask the creator that question. I find them comfortable as is though. Yeah, not really interested in multi-BA earphones anymore (until I buy the eight drivers one from 1964 EARS), but I will pay more attention to the Primo.


 
 If you do ask the creator, please me keep in touch. Is it the pad pretty easy to take out?
 I'm looking for a little isolation as a portable at the same time. Have you listen to the ATH-ES-700 or WS-99 before? If so, which sounds more natural and have a bigger soundstage? I'm debating either the On1 and RE-700 headphone for a closed portable headphone after reading yours and vlenbo's impression. Thanks.


----------



## bhazard

Nice little find today:
  
 Bluedio EH
 http://www.bluedio.com/detail-produit.php?ref=576
  
 It turns any earphone/headphone you have into a bluetooth 4.0 "wireless" one. If you have aptX on your phone or PC with a bluetooth 4.0 aptx dongle (cheap), you can walk around the room with this thing and have near lossless sound to your earphone collection.
  
 $30 shipped on JD.com


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Nice little find today:
> 
> Bluedio EH
> http://www.bluedio.com/detail-produit.php?ref=576
> ...




I'm on the fence about rather I'm keeping or getting rid of my L1's but if I do I think I'll remove the extension cord attach something like that to the frame and turn them into premium bluetooth headphones.


----------



## TwinQY

> here's something to keep an eye on as first few impressions come trickling in.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/685854/nad-viso-hp20-in-ear#post_9916185


 
 This was mentioned a few months back and apart from the offical thread for these which sort of, kind of, died out, there hasn't been much response with these on this thread either.
  
 I ask because I found the HP50 full-sized to be very impressive, and after some more demoing tomorrow, might take the plunge on those.
 Nick since you posted this, if you're on let me know if you get the chance, whether or not you know anything about these - having some IMAP issues with mutt.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> *I ask because I found the HP50 full-sized to be very impressive, *and after some more demoing tomorrow, might take the plunge on those.
> Nick since you posted this, if you're on let me know if you get the chance, whether or not you know anything about these - having some IMAP issues with mutt.


 
  
 Cool. Wish the headband was different, but there is no denying that they are very popular in the SQ department.


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> This was mentioned a few months back and apart from the offical thread for these which sort of, kind of, died out, there hasn't been much response with these on this thread either.
> 
> I ask because I found the HP50 full-sized to be very impressive, and after some more demoing tomorrow, might take the plunge on those.
> Nick since you posted this, if you're on let me know if you get the chance, whether or not you know anything about these - having some IMAP issues with mutt.


 
 I don't like how they don't list specs on these.


----------



## TwinQY

bhazard said:


> I don't like how they don't list specs on these.


 
 I went away in order to try and prove you wrong with some google-fu, but came back empty-handed. The shame.
  
 Perhaps Tyll will get them in (if he hasn't already) since he had already gotten the HP50s in and measured.


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Cool. Wish the headband was different, but there is no denying that they are very popular in the SQ department.


 
 I liked the headband. Didn't have them on for long. Are there long-term comfort issues or something I should be aware of?


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.head-fi.org/t/694010/comparison-of-sennheiser-amperior-beyerdynamic-dt-1350-martin-logan-micros-90-and-yamaha-hph-200-or-how-i-spent-my-winter-vacation

The link to the original comparison I did on Amperior/DT1359/Mikros 90 amd HPH-200. To follow up, since I wrote that, while I still agree with my impressions, I tend to pull the Mikros out most often of the 4...needs more bass imo (and has fit issues causing the bass problem, yada, yada, yada), but kids/highs really great, open sounding. Hey, at clearance prices, I still think it is a no-brainer.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> I liked the headband. Didn't have them on for long. Are there long-term comfort issues or something I should be aware of?


 
  
 A picture tell a thousand words..


----------



## bhazard

twinqy said:


> I went away in order to try and prove you wrong with some google-fu, but came back empty-handed. The shame.
> 
> Perhaps Tyll will get them in (if he hasn't already) since he had already gotten the HP50s in and measured.


 
 Lol. I'm a google-fu master. Hazard-San.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> Definitely agree with nehcrow so thank you for the impressions.  I have zero issues with upper mids/lower treble also.  I wouldn't want anymore treble but possibly more airiness without increasing that treble.  The AD900X sounds more airy to me but also very thin compared and overall is slayed by the HE500's and even the HE400's are an upgrade IMO.
> 
> I've checked Emotiva's before but not thoroughly.  Which one would I shoot for?  I have the Yulong D100 MKII and Hifi-M8 so considering those, would the Emotiva's be an upgrade?  I'm also very interested in the Audio GD's, mostly the Compass 2.  Thanks nehcrow.


 
 Emotiva mini-x a-100, DannyBai.
 http://shop.emotiva.com/products/a100
 Unavailable at the moment, and it used to be $169  You can possibly pick up a used one/or find a store that sells it
 There's a huge thread dedicated to powering the HE-500/HE-6/LCD with it - you'll get amazing top tier performance! Some of the best there is for the HE-500 and even the HE-6
 You'll need to make/buy speaker taps however
 Schiit Lyr is another great option, but there's been reports the Emotiva mini-x beats it (and it's cheaper too by ~$200)
 You've got a great DAC already but I feel portable amps won't do Hifiman orthos justice, you'll need a beefier desktop amp


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> A picture tell a thousand words..


 
 It sure doesn't! A thousand words would be barely enough to adequately describe that beautifully glistening bald head. I should shave the sucker one of these days...
  
 ...Oh right the headphones. What were we talking about again?
  


bhazard said:


> Lol. I'm a google-fu master. Hazard-San.


 
 Further Google-fu reveals a lot of "bass-heavy" impressions on the HP-20. Hmm.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just came today from The Audiophile Voice...have a feeling I'm going to be sad when I have to return them


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Eric, how does the thinksound on1 reproduce this song?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Very nice selection vlenbo. The trombone, bass and reverb in the snare drums dominate the first half the of the song. Every instrument seems to have its own space. You can hear the "chinka chinka" of the electric guitar, but electric guitar really doesn't flair up until about the 3:00  time lapse in the song. Trombone Shorty is one of my favorite new artists. Again, every instrument is heard clearly and succinctly in its own space. I love hearing this through the On1.


----------



## ericp10

The On1 really makes this song sang (although this is not a good copy of it) ...


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> It sure doesn't! A thousand words would be barely enough to adequately describe that beautifully glistening bald head. I should shave the sucker one of these days...
> 
> *...Oh right the headphones. What were we talking about again?*
> 
> Further Google-fu reveals a lot of "bass-heavy" impressions on the HP-20. Hmm.


 
 ehhh what else.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
 Fff outta' here with that nonsense!!!
... you gotta' give it to that clown, he sure is one funny arse mofo. : P


----------



## TwinQY

I have not checked if this had or had not been posted on here before - https://www.justmyshop.com/camp/finalaudiokit/
  
 Not really any price advantages over the IIs or anything, just interesting.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Very nice selection vlenbo. The trombone, bass and reverb in the snare drums dominate the first half the of the song. Every instrument seems to have its own space. You can hear the "chinka chinka" of the electric guitar, but electric guitar really doesn't flair up until about the 3:00  time lapse in the song. Trombone Shorty is one of my favorite new artists. Again, every instrument is heard clearly and succinctly in its own space. I love hearing this through the On1.


 
 Simply awesome to hear that, thanks eric!
  
 I've got to get my hands on that wooden headphone later on, especially since I would like the experience of each instrument having its own space. I may hear that with the mikros after burn-in, but I believe the on1s will have that nice warm and detailed sound that the mikros miss.

 And for that john Boute song, OH MY GOD, that intro, pretty awesome drumming and bass playing from the re700s.
  
 Cymbals sound great, airy, has its own space.
  
 Vocals are fantastic! I like this so far. Nice tune.


----------



## DannyBai

nehcrow said:


> Emotiva mini-x a-100, DannyBai.
> http://shop.emotiva.com/products/a100
> 
> Unavailable at the moment, and it used to be $169  You can possibly pick up a used one/or find a store that sells it
> ...




I can't use it without speaker taps?


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice selection vlenbo. The trombone, bass and reverb in the snare drums dominate the first half the of the song. Every instrument seems to have its own space. You can hear the "chinka chinka" of the electric guitar, but electric guitar really doesn't flair up until about the 3:00  time lapse in the song. Trombone Shorty is one of my favorite new artists. Again, every instrument is heard clearly and succinctly in its own space. I love hearing this through the On1.
> ...




!+


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> I can't use it without speaker taps?


 
 Yep unfortunately so, since it is a speaker amp - all you'll need is an adaptor for your HE-500 cable converting it into 4 banana plugs
 I'm sure a DIYer here can make one for you - or BTG-Audio which has make plenty of them
 Ask Emotiva thread on how to convert your current cable to banana plugs
 Basically what I did was convert the stock cable to XLR 4 pin and an adaptor with 4 pin XLR to banana plugs (most common way I think)
 Not 100% if 6.3mm jack can be converted to banana plugs hmmmmm

 EDIT: There was somebody who was modifying Emotiva amps with a 1/4" female jack on the front of the chassis, not sure what happened to that lol


----------



## eke2k6

ASG-2 vs XBA-H3 for any interested:
  
  
  


eke2k6 said:


> *ASG-2 and XBA-H3*
> 
> 
> The first track I used to compare these two was *Floret Silva Nobilis*. It's a test for clarity, detail, bass tightness, dynamic range, black space, and soundstage qualities.
> ...


----------



## DannyBai

nehcrow said:


> Yep unfortunately so, since it is a speaker amp - all you'll need is an adaptor for your HE-500 cable converting it into 4 banana plugs
> I'm sure a DIYer here can make one for you - or BTG-Audio which has make plenty of them
> Ask Emotiva thread on how to convert your current cable to banana plugs
> Basically what I did was convert the stock cable to XLR 4 pin and an adaptor with 4 pin XLR to banana plugs (most common way I think)
> Not 100% if 6.3mm jack can be converted to banana plugs hmmmmm



I actually had Brian do that for me with the silver cable at one point but that cable is long gone now. I realize speaker taps is a good way to go but I think I'd rather stick to the LYR or possibly dac/amp combo that's not overly expensive.


----------



## nehcrow

Ahh fair enough 
 Lyr is a great option too! It's power output is insanely good for Hifiman orthos (orthos are known to scale with more power), so definitely recommended
 You've already got a great DAC in the Yulong


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome! Thanks for the help and I might have to try and scale those soon. I'll most likely never sell them then.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the help and I might have to try and scale those soon. I'll most likely never sell them then.


 
 Np, let us know how it turns out
 Eager to hear how much it blows away your old setup 

 HE-500 are a keeper for sure, only reason I'll sell them is for the new Hifimans or the HE-6


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> ASG-2 vs XBA-H3 for any interested:


 
  
  
 interesting eke. Well, at least I can say we agree that the H3 and AS-2/ASG-2 are on the same level in the same playing field.


----------



## Kamakahah

nehcrow said:


> Yep unfortunately so, since it is a speaker amp - all you'll need is an adaptor for your HE-500 cable converting it into 4 banana plugs
> I'm sure a DIYer here can make one for you - or BTG-Audio which has make plenty of them
> Ask Emotiva thread on how to convert your current cable to banana plugs
> Basically what I did was convert the stock cable to XLR 4 pin and an adaptor with 4 pin XLR to banana plugs (most common way I think)
> ...




Yup, lots of DIYers, including myself can make these. I've made three so far. You can do banana plugs to a 6.3 jack, that's what the I made were. 

Finally, you can use a drill press on the faceplate and wire in a jack to the taps inside. I saw that the fellow that did it had one up for sell. Looks great.


----------



## sfwalcer

kamakahah said:


> Yup, lots of DIYers, including myself can make these. I've made three so far. You can do banana plugs to a 6.3 jack, that's what the I made were.
> 
> Finally, you can use a drill press on the faceplate and wire in a jack to the taps inside. I saw that the fellow that did it had one up for sell. Looks great.


 

 ^ Hey meng can you make me a thin jack cable such as the FiiO RC-MH1 for cheap??? Have no idea what materials they use on those cables but it seems pretty decent sounding but @ $35 a pop no thanks.....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-rc-mh1-headphone-upgrade-cable/reviews/10046
  
 If you can let me know what's up via PM, thanks in advance!!!
  

  

*3.5mm Male Jacks (Goes into the M100 headphones) ^*


----------



## nick n

If you guys are looking in to the AKG 545 be aware there is an issue with a few so far, check the main thread first on those by dweaver.


----------



## DannyBai

I have to say all the praise for the Pistons are true.  Really, really good sounding earphone.  Nothing else to add.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> If you guys are looking in to the AKG 545 be aware there is an issue with a few so far, check the main thread first on those by dweaver.


 
 ^ Yeppp something about the drivers flexing/ crinkling??? The dood on that thread seems to only have bad luck with the orange colors sets though......... will see if there are any further developments.
  
  


dannybai said:


> I have to say all the praise for the Pistons are true.  Really, really good sounding earphone.  Nothing else to add.


 
 ^ Nice!!! But HOW good are they??? Bests the ATH CKN70s for you??? The Philips S2s??? The RHA 750s??? Closest to the sound siggy of which iem you have heard so far??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 YOU"RE ON FYRE OF LATE DANNY DON'T STOP NOW!!!


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yeppp something about the drivers flexing/ crinkling??? The dood on that thread seems to only have bad luck with the orange colors sets though......... will see if there are any further developments.
> 
> 
> ^ Nice!!! But HOW good are they??? Bests the ATH CKN70s for you??? The Philips S2s??? The RHA 750s??? Closest to the sound siggy of which iem you have heard so far???
> ...


 
 It's not at CKN70 level but I like them better since the CKN70's were too sibilant.  Doesn't beat the S2 or MA750's.  I would say they remind me of the NE700X.  It's very good budget phone, possibly the best but doesn't outdo the likes of $100 plus phones.  Comes real close though and it's a fun and very refined sound for where it stands.  Midrange is actually very good.  No problem with the treble and bass is a mixed bag depending source.  Nice depth to the sound.  I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> It's not at CKN70 level but I like them better since the CKN70's were too sibilant.  Doesn't beat the S2 or MA750's.  I would say they remind me of the NE700X.  It's very good budget phone, possibly the best but doesn't outdo the likes of $100 plus phones.  Comes real close though and it's a fun and very refined sound for where it stands.  Midrange is actually very good.  No problem with the treble and bass is a mixed bag depending source.  Nice depth to the sound.  I'm seriously impressed.


 

 Oh SWEET!!! Sounds like something right up my ally then if they are similar to those NE700Xs, but i would imagine they are more "balanced" unlike the bass end of the Nuforces. Might have to cop me a set when ericp sells his. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho regarding the possible problems of those AKG K545s:
  
 Quote: http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Over-Ear-Headphones-K545WHT/product-reviews/B00FYMA7AW/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1 





> AKG K545 (QC issues):
> After extensively reading the large thread on the AKG K545 on Head-Fi I began to grow a large interest for this headphone. It seemed to check all of my boxes and fall into a very affordable price bracket. I took the plunge and purchased a pair. Horror was in the near future… Initially, I purchased an orange pair; however, it was defective right out of the box. The left channel was noticeably lower in volume and had an enclosure rattle whenever large quantities of bass were played back. I immediately sent those back for an exchange. My replacement arrived defective out of the box. This time, there was driver flexing in the left channel whenever a seal was formed and I would adjust the cup on the side of my head. Also, the left channel was noticeably lower in volume and would distort on bass notes. Contemplating on whether or not to just get a refund and buy a different headphone I eventually thought: “Why don’t I just buy a black pair from BestBuy and see if I run into bad luck with this horrible QC again from AKG”.
> The black pair I purchased from BestBuy was working out of the box. The channels were balanced with no distortion on bass frequency sweeps. Finally, I was able to experience the reputation these headphones have built online. My first impressions were exceedingly positive. They in summary managed to take the M-100 and HP50 and create a sound that incorporated their strengths.


 
  
 The amazon review is the same dood that was on that AKG Thread.


----------



## waynes world

That's what you get for going orange


----------



## HairyHeadMara

dannybai said:


> It's not at CKN70 level but I like them better since the CKN70's were too sibilant.  Doesn't beat the S2 or MA750's.  I would say they remind me of the NE700X.  It's very good budget phone, possibly the best but doesn't outdo the likes of $100 plus phones.  Comes real close though and it's a fun and very refined sound for where it stands.  Midrange is actually very good.  No problem with the treble and bass is a mixed bag depending source.  Nice depth to the sound.  I'm seriously impressed.




DannyBai I was curious about how is Piston compare to NE700X and asked this question in this thread a while ago so from your impression can I just say that they are similar in term of sq?


----------



## nihontoman

it's  discovery thread, so I may as well put it here:
  
 http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/products/smartphones/idol_xplus.html#.Uu0PFmfxuUk
  
  
 it's a Chinese smartphone with ES9018 DAC and Maxim9720 headphone amplifier (whatever the heck it is)
  
 I'm getting the phone anyways (for 350$ it's hard to resist) but do any pf you guys know what this amplifier is?


----------



## Hutnicks

nihontoman said:


> it's  discovery thread, so I may as well put it here:
> 
> http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/products/smartphones/idol_xplus.html#.Uu0PFmfxuUk
> 
> ...


 

http://datasheets.maximintegrated.com/en/ds/MAX9720-MAX9720B.pdf


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, did a quick A-B W40 (out of box) vs W4...there is definitely a family resemblance, but W40 is definitely an upgrade. Wider soundstage, more open, that is, the stage has the feel of empty space between instruments, more than W4, detail better, the "lifting of the proverbial veil" that I didn't realize was there until I compared the W4 to the 40. Neither is a bass monster, but both go really low (no bass emphasis I can hear). Both detail well, W40>W4.
That's it for now, go for the dog walk/random iPod play walk...


----------



## nihontoman

hutnicks said:


> http://datasheets.maximintegrated.com/en/ds/MAX9720-MAX9720B.pdf


 
 I saw that but I couldn't really find output impedance data. I'm not very technical, so...


----------



## nehcrow

doctorjazz said:


> OK, did a quick A-B W40 (out of box) vs W4...there is definitely a family resemblance, but W40 is definitely an upgrade. Wider soundstage, more open, that is, the stage has the feel of empty space between instruments, more than W4, detail better, the "lifting of the proverbial veil" that I didn't realize was there until I compared the W4 to the 40. Neither is a bass monster, but both go really low (no bass emphasis I can hear). Both detail well, W40>W4.
> That's it for now, go for the dog walk/random iPod play walk...


 
 Thought they were the same! Hmm, guess they did make some sonic improvements


----------



## quisxx

Might as well add the vivo Xplay 3s, if we're discussing HQ phones


----------



## DannyBai

hairyheadmara said:


> DannyBai I was curious about how is Piston compare to NE700X and asked this question in this thread a while ago so from your impression can I just say that they are similar in term of sq?



I'll try a proper a/b later today.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, know everyone is waiting with baited breath for me to get back...went out listening to the Shure 1540, planning on changing to the AT ANC-70 at some point, listen to the new arrival, but, couldn't do it, couldn't take them off (probably a safety issue walking with the Shures, makes me want to close my eyes and listen, definitely not recommended crossing the street, but hey, sweet sounding cans. Growing on me as I listen more, at first I thought the highs were missing in action, now I'm starting to be more aware of them, smooth but detailed. Anyway, 1st up, a song, not about football, but does reference it in a small way, and I really like this, here goes


Modern and retro at the same time, fun


Great big band, under appreciated...Play the Blues, boys


OK, this isn't the Alex Mcmurray track I heard, can't find it on Youtube, so I posted this one...something about his singing and songs that tugs at my heart


Again, not the track by The Bad Plus that actually played, but they straddle the jazz/rock worlds (at least in fans), and are best known for their covers (don't do so many of these anymore, still great to listen to/see)


OK, could go on, enough for now...


----------



## doctorjazz

No, they don't sound the same to these ears, definitely can hear the family resemblance, but W40 does take W4 up a notch, from my early listening. I was a bit surprised to hear such a difference right away.


----------



## kahaluu

doctorjazz said:


> OK, did a quick A-B W40 (out of box) vs W4...there is definitely a family resemblance, but W40 is definitely an upgrade. Wider soundstage, more open, that is, the stage has the feel of empty space between instruments, more than W4, detail better, the "lifting of the proverbial veil" that I didn't realize was there until I compared the W4 to the 40. Neither is a bass monster, but both go really low (no bass emphasis I can hear). Both detail well, W40>W4.
> That's it for now, go for the dog walk/random iPod play walk...


 

 That's nice that they improved on the SQ. I thought the SQ may be the same as old ones, only cosmetic changes.


----------



## doctorjazz

Been quiet here for 4 hours, must be you all have lives...OK, wasn't going to post more music (yeah, heard that before), but, I've never seen any jug band music posted (maybe with good reason), but, here comes some at ya


----------



## doctorjazz

and one from the 20's, covered but never beaten...


(not HiFi, but lots of soul, in the generic meaning...)


----------



## DannyBai

Small comparo of the NE700X and Pistons.  
  
 NE700's have a little more mid-bass and Pistons have a little more sub-bass.  The differences are small.  Bass sounds better on the Pistons.  Vocals are slightly more forward on the 700's but sounds smoother on the Pistons.  Treble sounds smoother on the Pistons as well.  These actually sound real close to one another and the differences are small.  The Pistons have bigger stage.  I am preferring the Pistons as I a/b these but both are too close to call.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Small comparo of the NE700X and Pistons.
> 
> NE700's have a little more mid-bass and Pistons have a little more sub-bass.  The differences are small.  Bass sounds better on the Pistons.  Vocals are slightly more forward on the 700's but sounds smoother on the Pistons.  Treble sounds smoother on the Pistons as well.  These actually sound real close to one another and the differences are small.  The Pistons have bigger stage.  I am preferring the Pistons as I a/b these but both are too close to call.


 
 ^ Oh WOW!!! They sound THAT similar??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh WOW!!! They sound THAT similar???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think it does and I believe Ds thinks so too but he'll have to chime in since I could be wrong.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I think it does and I believe Ds thinks so too but he'll have to chime in since I could be wrong.


 

 Hmmm this is certainly an interesting development. Wouldn't it be trippy if they were made/ tuned by the same OEM but these Pistons uses that SUPER DUPER rare material (take that with a grain of salt) whiles those Nuforces has that titanium driver coating or something along those lines. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Oh forgot to ask, is the metal housing the same size for both iems???


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup they do sound very similar. I wouldn't be surprised if the FR on both are about the same. They even have similar style housing.
  
 The Pistons does have a bit more smoothness overall to the sound and the Nuforces have a touch more forwardness to the mids but otherwise very similar sound sig.


----------



## DannyBai

NE700's are easier fit since the housing is longer for me but here's the pics.


----------



## ericp10

That Nuforce is what, an $80 earphone?


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> That Nuforce is what, an $80 earphone?


 
 Exactly.  Tells you how goooooooood those Pistons are.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Exactly.  Tells you how goooooooood those Pistons are.


----------



## ericp10

So I see the AX30 and AX35 have finally made it to shore in NY. Hope they make it Chi by Tuesday or Wednesday. We're close folks. The a hybrid showdown between the AX30, AX35, DN-900, and DN-1000. No, I will not be comparing the H3 with those, so don't ask. Different level.


----------



## DannyBai

That will be a fun showdown.  I bet dmarco will be interested.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai I've been so closed to buying the Heaven V, but I'm like I can't justify buying another earphone until I sell some things off. Really will become issue when the FX850 and TE-50 become available.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> NE700's are easier fit since the housing is longer for me but here's the pics.


 
 ^ Man those PisSSS_tons looks pretty spiffy IRL.
  
 And the housing is shorter than those Nuforces, which probably fits a lot better for me comfort wise, GRRR!!! Damn it Danny you're making the REAL hard on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


ericp10 said:


> That Nuforce is what, an $80 earphone?


 
 ehhh mo' like $45-$55 in the real world, probably can get them for around $30_ish used so....... 
  


dannybai said:


> Exactly.  Tells you how goooooooood those Pistons are.


 
 yeppp should be pruddy good, but these DN1Ks seems to make them redundant just as those VSD1s made my gr07 BEs hoho, says the great Masa' WAYNE anyways.


----------



## ericp10

Pistons are fun and sound nothing like the DN-1000. Not on the DN-1000 level either, but a great sound to have if you want an earphone that's not going to stress you out too much if it gets banged while out and about, yet still gives you a very decent sound. Under $20 it's almost a crime not to pick it up.


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> OK, did a quick A-B W40 (out of box) vs W4...there is definitely a family resemblance, but W40 is definitely an upgrade. Wider soundstage, more open, that is, the stage has the feel of empty space between instruments, more than W4, detail better, the "lifting of the proverbial veil" that I didn't realize was there until I compared the W4 to the 40. Neither is a bass monster, but both go really low (no bass emphasis I can hear). Both detail well, W40>W4.
> That's it for now, go for the dog walk/random iPod play walk...


 
 Having read this in the morning, was the impetus for my visit to the local store today. Unfortunately they were closing up soon so I did not get to try out the W40 again, just more NAD time.
 Having said that, I do believe that Westone have been _very open _about these being the same, using the same driver setup, tuning, etc.
  
 The only other report apart from a very vague post on the new W-series thread seems to be from Headfonia and they're just really off more often than not so I take what they say with a truckload of salt.
  
 I don't want to mention anything about the new MMCX cables because I don't want to touch the cable talk with a 20-foot pole, but I do want to ask a couple of things before I go in sometime next week.
 1) Are the nozzles the same size/diameter (some of the photos I've seen floating around make them look slightly larger)?
 2) Are you using the same tips on both of the 4 and the 40?


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Pistons are fun and sound nothing like the DN-1000. Not on the DN-1000 level either, but a great sound to have if you want an earphone that's not going to stress you out too much if it gets banged while out and about, yet still gives you a very decent sound. Under $20 it's almost a crime not to pick it up.


 

 ^ So when you selling yours............................................................................................................................. to me???


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^ So when you selling yours............................................................................................................................. to me???


 
  
  
 lol... When I get tired of listening to them, sf.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai I've been so closed to buying the Heaven V, but I'm like I can't justify buying another earphone until I sell some things off. Really will become issue when the FX850 and TE-50 become available.


 
 I can't take them out of my ears since I bought them.  When I switch to other earphones, I go back to them and you know the gears I have.  They are remarkable.  Does that justify it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Man those PisSSS_tons looks pretty spiffy IRL.
> 
> And the housing is shorter than those Nuforces, which probably fits a lot better for me comfort wise, GRRR!!! Damn it Danny you're making the REAL hard on me.
> 
> ...


 
 You got them BE's so really no need but they are very good.  Maybe you should have a listen?


----------



## ericp10

Oh tried that H3 tape mod. I really didn't hear a difference without it. Yes, it brought down the bass a little bit, but the bass has settled down quite a bit with massive burn-in (still plenty and then some when called for). Still loving the massive soundstage and headstage of the H3. Quite detailed to my ears.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> lol... When I get tired of listening to them, sf.


 
 Coolios then, that means i'll give you another week or so MAX!!! : P
  


dannybai said:


> I can't take them out of my ears since I bought them.  When I switch to other earphones, I go back to them and you know the gears I have.  They are remarkable.  Does that justify it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Welp i traded my BEs for my new DN1Ks so........ but yeah i don't need another budget-fi beater set, and i already know where these Pistons are sonically from all the impressions so far, so no need to hear them and if i want them it would be for keeps.  Thanks for the offer.......................................................................... if you were that is. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But yeah i get what ya'll are saying for new comers and peps that just want a great sounding set of beaters for the gym or what nots these Pistons seems to the the real dealio and they sound different enough from those ALL MIGHTY Sony MH1Cs to warrant their purchase. NICE!!!
  
 Thanks for all the hard work/ impressions ya'll. We FINALLY got a good sense of how these Pistons perform/ sound and is located in the budget-fi performance charts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Another one that deserves DAT GOLDEN NUTS AWARD it seem.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I can't take them out of my ears since I bought them.  *When I switch to other earphones, I go back to them and you know the gears I have.*  They are remarkable.  Does that justify it?


 
  





!  That's just plain "resistance crushing" mean man!


----------



## DannyBai

It's the best $200 and change you'll ever spend on audio Wayne. More people need to jump on these. 

Disclaimer: don't kill me if it doesn't work out.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> It sure doesn't! A thousand words would be barely enough to adequately describe that beautifully glistening bald head. I should shave the sucker one of these days...
> 
> ...Oh right the headphones. What were we talking about again?


 
  
 Sorry that the bald head distracted you from my point. Please allow me to try again...


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> It's the best $200 and change you'll ever spend on audio Wayne. More people need to jump on these.


  
 I believe you. Just a matter of time (which gets exponentially shorter the more I read your impressions lol!).
  



> Disclaimer: don't kill me if it doesn't work out.


  
 You've never steered me wrong, so no worries there!


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Sorry that the bald head distracted you from my point. Please allow me to try again...


 
 Well I tried them again and they are definitely fine in terms of comfort. Hope you learn next time to never include a bald man in your posts.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Well I tried them again and they are definitely fine in terms of comfort. Hope you learn next time to never include a bald man in your posts.


 
  
 Lol! I'd be wearing them at home anyway, so the goofy looking headband wouldn't really matter to me. Comfort and SQ would be key, and it seems that the HP50's deliver on both fronts.
  
 You gonna get'em?


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> *It's the best $200 and change you'll ever spend on audio Wayne. More people need to jump on these.*
> 
> Disclaimer: don't kill me if it doesn't work out.


 
 Oh trust me, I had an incentive to buy the Heaven V over the mikros, but I had a different agenda.
  
 The guys at the mikros thread loved them very much, so I was curious to hear what the craze was.
  
 Once I got them, the price is totally justified, but the re700s, which I believe more people should jump on as well, deserves its spotlight as well. 
  
 I definitely feel you danny, and I bet there will be a good load of people that have gotten the heavens based on your impressions, they're just not posting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For sure, this is the first earphone I'll buy, even if the JVCS come out.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm curious on those ML headphones.  Seems to be a hit.  I had the earphones and those were just too boring but probably the flattest frequency response I've ever heard.


----------



## doctorjazz

twinqy said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, did a quick A-B W40 (out of box) vs W4...there is definitely a family resemblance, but W40 is definitely an upgrade. Wider soundstage, more open, that is, the stage has the feel of empty space between instruments, more than W4, detail better, the "lifting of the proverbial veil" that I didn't realize was there until I compared the W4 to the 40. Neither is a bass monster, but both go really low (no bass emphasis I can hear). Both detail well, W40>W4.
> ...




The tips were not the same, and it was basically out of the box, could be I;m hallucinating/projecting my expectations, but I don't think I really had much in the way of expectations. Could matching tips make a difference? Suppose so. Could my W4's, which are a few years old, have some sort of aging in the cables that makes the W40 sound better? I suppose so. I listened to the 40's with the Westone foams, already had double flange on the W4's, but might dig up some Complys and see if I have the same impression when I put them on both. Burning the W40 now-the drivers may be the same, they make a big deal about the crossovers, and it's possible to get the same drivers to sound different changing these parameters (in fact, I believe I've read about headphones heard in pre release versions on this forum, and the voicing/sound differed from the final released version. This didn't involve major changes in drivers or other hardware, just tweaking/voicing). And, maybe I'll change my mind with more listening, that was out of the box, but, and I know they didn't have the same tips, but I didn't feel it was a subtle difference.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> I'm curious on those ML headphones.  Seems to be a hit.  I had the earphones and those were just too boring but probably the flattest frequency response I've ever heard.


 
 The heapdhones may sound boring to you as it is also flat. The bass quantity is alright, good enough to satisfy, but you'd want to hear more of it.
  
 The mids are pretty nice though, the voices sound emotional for a flat frequency, but I wish it was a bit more forward than needed, like the re700s.
  
 The highs are great, it has good quality despite the grainyness. 
  
 I'd say go for it to try it out. If it doesn't satisfy, you can sell and get another headphone. The re700s will be a great alternative (yeah yeah, shameless advertising, but it is warranted.)


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> The heapdhones may sound boring to you as it is also flat. The bass quantity is alright, good enough to satisfy, but you'd want to hear more of it.
> 
> The mids are pretty nice though, the voices sound emotional for a flat frequency, but I wish it was a bit more forward than needed, like the re700s.
> 
> ...


 
 I think I'd rather give the RE700's a try based on your impressions.  Seems to be more to my liking.  If it was over-ear, I'd be all over it.


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> The tips were not the same, and it was basically out of the box, could be I;m hallucinating/projecting my expectations, but I don't think I really had much in the way of expectations. Could matching tips make a difference? Suppose so. Could my W4's, which are a few years old, have some sort of aging in the cables that makes the W40 sound better? I suppose so. I listened to the 40's with the Westone foams, already had double flange on the W4's, but might dig up some Complys and see if I have the same impression when I put them on both. Burning the W40 now-the drivers may be the same, they make a big deal about the crossovers, and it's possible to get the same drivers to sound different changing these parameters (in fact, I believe I've read about headphones heard in pre release versions on this forum, and the voicing/sound differed from the final released version. This didn't involve major changes in drivers or other hardware, just tweaking/voicing). And, maybe I'll change my mind with more listening, that was out of the box, but, and I know they didn't have the same tips, but I didn't feel it was a subtle difference.


 
 Since what you were describing was something that a tip change wouldn't fully account for (better across the board) I might not even been sure that it would be that. Don't get me wrong I'm actually more inclined to believe you at this point since there's not a lot of direct comparisons between the two being done and it might be something along the lines of the SE535 vs LTD where they changed the filters/dampers, and maybe Westone isn't acknowledging that or doesn't think it makes much of a impactful difference.
  
 Keep up the impressions, I'm sure many here are very curious as am I.
  


waynes world said:


> Lol! I'd be wearing them at home anyway, so the goofy looking headband wouldn't really matter to me. Comfort and SQ would be key, and it seems that the HP50's deliver on both fronts.
> 
> You gonna get'em?


 
 Don't peer-pressure me, way too close. Sure there's some spare funds lying around but should really spend that on important things like food and shelter.
  
 But yeah, not Momentum-soft cups, but pretty darned good. I'm curious as to how these will line up with the ADs and the likes.
  
 As a certain idiot we're all too familiar with would say, HYPED BOI HYPE...D!!@?!!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> *It's the best $200 and change you'll ever spend on audio Wayne. More people need to jump on these.*
> 
> Disclaimer: don't kill me if it doesn't work out.


 
 ^
... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ekey boi has forsaken me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Sorry that the *bald head* distracted you from my point. Please allow me to try again...


 
  
 +


twinqy said:


> Well I tried them again and they are definitely fine in terms of comfort. *Hope you learn next time to never include a bald man in your posts.*


 
 ^ ehhh alls i see is dat SEXCEE SQUARE. : P
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                                                                                           ....OMG OMG OMG DATS PERFECT FIT FOR ME. LIKE A GLOVE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ..... a square headband seriously??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hell were they thinking. LMAO
  


vlenbo said:


> *Oh trust me, I had an incentive to buy the Heaven V over the mikros, but I had a different agenda.*
> 
> *The guys at the mikros thread loved them very much, so I was curious to hear what the craze was.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> *I'm curious on those ML headphones. * Seems to be a hit.  I had the earphones and those were just too boring but probably the flattest frequency response I've ever heard.


 
  
 ^ Welp they are FINALLY coming in on Monday for me and just got a V-Moda aftermarket cable as well since the stock one isn't the best it seems. Will hear what all that Martin Logan Hype is all about real soon.
  
 Anywho i think this lil' VentureCraft amp deserves some "Discovery" love cuz i hook all my ipods on them and these got some SERIOUS clean juice flowing outta' them now. With my crappy ipod nano 4th gen mounted on that amp they can even drive the Philips X1s not just to loud enough volumes but adequately as well. Not as powerful as say the Fiio E17s but the amp output is a lot less warm and much more clean without being flat/ boring.
  
 The best part is they are on sale now on amazon for only $15 bones!!! Damn it i paid $20 for both of my new sets GRRR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So if you have some old ipods around with the 30 pin connector it brings that weak sauce internal amp up to audiophile class boi!!!
  
 GO GO GO DAC!!!
  
 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_electronics?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Go-Dap&node=172282
  

 ^ Had to sand the black set down with a nail filer in order to fit my fat @ss 5th ipod classic on it. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: haha this is a wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better idea tbh. : P
  
 
  
 ... i need dat adapter ASAP!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp they are FINALLY coming in on Monday for me and just got a V-Moda aftermarket cable as well since the stock one isn't the best it seems. Will hear what all that Martin Logan Hype is all about real soon.


 
 You'll be disappointed with the amount of detail you hear with instruments and vocals. Just saying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
@DannyBai 
 To be honest, the re700s would have been better over ear, but it's good that its on ear too.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Lulz. Glad people are finally comin around on FAD. Really under rated brand in these parts. I personally feel that there are severely diminishing returns to be had moving beyond something like the Heaven C/S, which typically clock in at the $200-ish mark. I know the V is pretty similar to the VI, which is one of my all time fave phones


----------



## doctorjazz

I hadn't looked at the other posts on the W4 and W40, but Westone does in fact claim better soung on the W40 and the series (in a few places, I'll post a short interview w/Tyll where he says they thought they could get even better sound, and they believe they did (paraphrasing). Looking at the Head-Fi posts, not one actually says they listened to both and found they were identical, it's always, "I heard..." and "they probably just made cosmetic changes...", stuff along those lines, so, I may change my initial impressions (buI'd be surprised if they completely about face-possible, but doesn't seem likely). If I hear it different trying to control for tips and all, I'll say so. (I have the 4's-haven't heard the 4r's...the buzz on them was that they were similar to the 4's, but maybe they are closer to the 40 than the 4's are, don't know from my own experience, but the changes with the cable do make it closer mechanically).
Here's the post-he doesn't say, "It's a day and night improvement over the W4's, you won't even know they were the same basic component). the claims are modest, but there. Listen



and this, again, claims improvement (of course, ads ALWAYS do, but...)
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/WESTONE-INTRODUCES-THE-ALL-NEW-W-SERIES-EARPHONES--DESIGNED-FOR-MUSIC-LOVERS-AND-AUDIOPHILES.html?soid=1102655398472&aid=MsTDtW43mx4


----------



## DannyBai

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Lulz. Glad people are finally comin around on FAD. Really under rated brand in these parts. I personally feel that there are severely diminishing returns to be had moving beyond something like the Heaven C/S, which typically clock in at the $200-ish mark. I know the V is pretty similar to the VI, which is one of my all time fave phones


 
 I grabbed the VI just to hear how much better it is over the V.  Can you tell me what you feel about the Kuro compared to the FAD's.  I've heard the SUI and loved it but it was a tad peaky at higher volumes.  I'm curious if the Kuro is tamer in treble.  I had no problems with the bass of the Sui but if the there's a tad more on the Kuro, I'll be happy.


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Lulz. Glad people are finally comin around on FAD. Really under rated brand in these parts. I personally feel that there are severely diminishing returns to be had moving beyond something like the Heaven C/S, which typically clock in at the $200-ish mark. I know the V is pretty similar to the VI, which is one of my all time fave phones


 
 What are you talking about. Can't become a popular Head-Fier if you don't wax poetic about FAD these days. You freaks have no shortages of rabid fans for your niche product within a niche product.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In fact, seems like with all this waxing, people seem to be turned away from the II, which seem to be conventionally promising, and that seems to be a huge loss for the majority non-freak population. Seems to be the case.





sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh alls i see is dat SEXCEE SQUARE. : P


 
 A huge turn-off for the rest of us.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that the *bald head* distracted you from my point. Please allow me to try again...
> ...


 
  
 Looks like the perfect fit!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I can't take them out of my ears since I bought them.  When I switch to other earphones, I go back to them and you know the gears I have.  They are remarkable.  Does that justify it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I thought we were friends, DannyBai? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 lol


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> I hadn't looked at the other posts on the W4 and W40, but Westone does in fact claim better soung on the W40 and the series (in a few places, I'll post a short interview w/Tyll where he says they thought they could get even better sound, and they believe they did (paraphrasing). Looking at the Head-Fi posts, not one actually says they listened to both and found they were identical, it's always, "I heard..." and "they probably just made cosmetic changes...", stuff along those lines, so, I may change my initial impressions (buI'd be surprised if they completely about face-possible, but doesn't seem likely). If I hear it different trying to control for tips and all, I'll say so. (I have the 4's-haven't heard the 4r's...the buzz on them was that they were similar to the 4's, but maybe they are closer to the 40 than the 4's are, don't know from my own experience, but the changes with the cable do make it closer mechanically).
> Here's the post-he doesn't say, "It's a day and night improvement over the W4's, you won't even know they were the same basic component). the claims are modest, but there. Listen


 
 I can't help but think that they must have misspoken during then and was surprised that they didn't take that back. From the emails that seem to be exchanged between Westone and a couple other Head-Fiers I think the official line is that the changes are only cosmetic, and I do believe that was mentioned on the thread. Some varying opinions within the company, or maybe someone might want to make an email to a Westone representative that's not CS/PR-only.
  
 The 4Rs and the 4s, only a few would ever debate the difference in sound between the two, and they would usually be shot down. Having tried the R extensively multiple, times because of this notion being perpetuated, I cannot in good conscience agree with them. They are so ridiculously similar any difference should and would be chalked up to typical unit variance like any other IEM. I can't help but shake my head when others mention that on other threads. But the floor (like I said in my previous post I'm more inclined to believe you) is open in regards to the W40s, exactly.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> *You'll be disappointed with the amount of detail you hear with instruments and vocals.* Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's surprising. I was getting the impression from the pata-hypster that the amount of detail was out of the stratosphere. Maybe I read it wrong?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I don't feel like the SUI/KURO is similar to the Heaven line at all. Not the VI anyway. I had Soundfreaq's VI on loan about a year ago to A/B against the SUI and it's a totally different animal. The VI is much more mid centric whereas both the SUI and the KURO are slightly U shaped. In any case, the mids on the Ocha phones come across as more recessed compared to the VI. Both the VI and the Ocha phones cast surprisingly large stages (the Ochas dethroning the FAD) and excel at positioning. The VI is more mid bassy than the Ocharaku which is leaner in comparison. 

Both the VI and the Ocha phones have really natural sounding timbre, but the VI is more vivid. When I listen to strings and piano on the VI, they sound far richer comparatively compared to the Ocha phones. I've actually never since heard pianos and strings rendered in quite the same fashion as on the VI. When I mention a rich sounding midrange I don't want to imply that it's lacking for detail or overly smooth/lush, cause it's not. It straddles a fine divide between texture and creaminess if that makes sense, that's kinda the magic of the Heaven phones IMO. 

As for differences between the SUI/KURO... I had both phones in my possession for some time, and actually rather struggled to spot any meaningful differences between the two. The KURO seems to fill in a bit more of the midrange compared to the SUI, but other than that, I was kinda hard pressed to tell the difference between the two. I think the differences between KAEDE to SUI/KURO is more dramatic than SUI to KURO.



twinqy said:


> What are you talking about. Can't become a popular Head-Fier if you don't wax poetic about FAD these days. You freaks have no shortages of rabid fans for your niche product within a niche product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't come to a FAD party hoping for unrelenting accuracy man, you're there to drop acid, fondle carpet samples and make out with art school rejects; you're there to _feel_


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Looks like the perfect fit!


 
 No he wouldn't like them. Remember he has horrible taste since the cardboard covers his head. Maybe if they bumped the bass up +100dB....


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> *As a certain idiot we're all too familiar with would say, HYPED BOI HYPE...D!!@?!!*


 
 ^ I LOVE YOU TOO!!!
 Fff outta' here with dat nonsense!!!
  
 WORLD PEACE WORLD PEACE WORLD PEACE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


vlenbo said:


> *You'll be disappointed *with the amount of detail you hear with instruments and vocals. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ yeppp i already set myself up for disappointment hence why i got those v-moda cables durrr!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They cost me $18 bones but is worth it cuz i can use them on my modded T50PRs as well, sweet!!!
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> Lulz. Glad people are finally comin around on FAD. Really under rated brand in these parts.* I personally feel that there are severely diminishing returns to be had moving beyond something like the Heaven C/S, which typically clock in at the $200-ish mark. *I know the V is pretty similar to the VI, which is one of my all time fave phones


 
 ehhh those AKG K3003s ring a bell??? LMAO Oh the irony. You birdies are funny meng.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> That's surprising. I was getting the impression from the pata-hypster that the amount of detail was out of the stratosphere. Maybe I read it wrong?


 
 It is pretty detailed, VERY detailed to be honest. Analytically detailed.
  
 That's why I said he'll be disappointed, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should improve on my articulation here.
  
 The amount of detail in the martin logans are astounding, no kidding. They're definitely worth $300 due to the sharp, clear, yet still clean detail you hear. Unfortunately...
  
 It's also thin sounding. So he may be disappointed in that regard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for being unclear wayne. He will also be disappointed since the clarity will addict him to the point of selling all his headphones.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ I LOVE YOU TOO!!!
> Fff outta' here with dat nonsense!!!
> 
> WORLD PEACE WORLD PEACE WORLD PEACE!!!
> ...


 
 Also, see my post above. It was meant to be a lighthearted joke, since I don' t think people will actually be disappointed with the detail at all. It's just, the detail they deliver, may in fact, make you sell all your other headphones, or you'll probably want to keep the martins.


----------



## doctorjazz

You may be right, I may be crazy..._(as I've said elsewhere, life should be a musical, and i feel another song coming on)
_

They definitely had a similar house sound, and I don't think I'm going to tell W4 owners they should burn them and get the 40's immediately. But, that was what I heard in my initial listening.
Maybe my old pair isn't the best-got it on clearance when InMotion was dumping them a year or so ago. Don't know. More later;


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> I thought we were friends, DannyBai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We are sir and that's why you will hear those V's if you buy them or not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> I don't feel like the SUI/KURO is similar to the Heaven line at all. Not the VI anyway. I had Soundfreaq's VI on loan about a year ago to A/B against the SUI and it's a totally different animal. The VI is much more mid centric whereas both the SUI and the KURO are slightly U shaped. In any case, the mids on the Ocha phones come across as more recessed compared to the VI. Both the VI and the Ocha phones cast surprisingly large stages (the Ochas dethroning the FAD) and excel at positioning. The VI is more mid bassy than the Ocharaku which is leaner in comparison.
> 
> Both the VI and the Ocha phones have really natural sounding timbre, but the VI is more vivid. When I listen to strings and piano on the VI, they sound far richer comparatively compared to the Ocha phones. I've actually never since heard pianos and strings rendered in quite the same fashion as on the VI. When I mention a rich sounding midrange I don't want to imply that it's lacking for detail or overly smooth/lush, cause it's not. It straddles a fine divide between texture and creaminess if that makes sense, that's kinda the magic of the Heaven phones IMO.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you.  That tells me a lot.


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> You don't come to a FAD party hoping for unrelenting accuracy man, you're there to drop acid, fondle carpet samples and make out with art school rejects; you're there to _feel_


 
 That's completely counterintuitive. You don't need an earphone to enjoy a perfectly good shag carpet.

  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ I LOVE YOU TOO!!!


 
 It's not reciprocal.


----------



## vlenbo

twinqy said:


> That's completely counterintuitive. You don't need an earphone to enjoy a perfectly good shag carpet.
> 
> 
> It's not reciprocal.


 
 What a joker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like you.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> ^ I LOVE YOU TOO!!!
> 
> Fff outta' here with dat nonsense!!!
> 
> ...



Duh, I only own the K3K so I can score all the honeyz when I'm not out for a spin in my shiny sports car with the top down blastin hits by the Biebz 

To be completely blunt though, I think a humble, chintzy phone like the Maxell CN40 paired with XTZ player would really give plenty of TOTL phones a run for their money if brute technical performance is what you're after.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> A huge turn-off for the rest of us.


 
 ^ O'rly???


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
  


 


waynes world said:


> Looks like the perfect fit!


 
 ikr....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> That's surprising. I was getting the impression from the pata-hypster *that the amount of detail was out of the stratosphere.* Maybe I read it wrong?


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> *It is pretty detailed, VERY detailed to be honest. Analytically detailed.*
> 
> That's why I said he'll be disappointed,
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Actually that is a GREAT thing tbh, good to change it up a bit. I can dig just about any type of sound siggy as long as it is done right and will do the music justice.
  
 "Unfortunately..." .......................... so the bass end of these ain't up to par is what you are saying hence makes them a lil' bit thin??? No biggie, that's why you need an after market cable that will deliver some serious nice clean bass end boostky meng. Or just EQ it in, but you know how i fee about mofos that EQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinqy said:


> No he wouldn't like them. Remember he has horrible taste since the cardboard covers his head. *Maybe if they bumped the bass up +100dB....*


 
 ehhhh see reply above. You're DEAD wrong as always but we won't judge ya' too much since we always take care of the anal and forsaken ones here.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Actually that is a GREAT thing tbh, good to change it up a bit. I can dig just about any type of sound siggy as long as it is done right and will do the music justice.
> 
> "Unfortunately..." .......................... so the bass end of these ain't up to par is what you are saying hence makes them a lil' bit thin??? No biggie, that's why you need an after market cable that will deliver some serious nice clean bass end boostky meng. Or just EQ it in, but you know how i fee about mofos that EQ.


 
 Yes, yes and yes. 
  
 It's good to have a diff sound sig, I agree.
  
 You might become tired of the sound sig after a good six months. I have grown tired of that type of sound with my iems, the im-02s being the exception. They provide enough bass and lively mids to give me a happy feeling. The mikros do give a lively feeling as well, but the bass misses out, which is why I somewhat dislike it.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> That's completely counterintuitive. You don't need an earphone to enjoy a perfectly good shag carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not reciprocal.




You know how I know you're a robot? You took a perfectly cromulent allegory and put your butt all over it. You ruiner, you.


----------



## ericp10

See waynes world, I'm weaker than you. DannyBai's words made me pull the trigger on the V   ... But I showed him! I got the Black Chrome instead of the Ageing (I had to show some control, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .... YOu win buddy, DannyBai. I'm sure I'll like them. As ww stated, you haven't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## vlenbo

@ericp10 
 But eric, that was his intention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 He said it costs $200 to purchase.
  
 You still fell for his trap as you got the earphone for $200 (and that's definitely not the aging), and not the $240, which is the aging itself.


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> You know how I know you're a robot? You took a perfectly cromulent allegory and put your butt all over it. You ruiner, you.


 
 I'm just not good at taking hints. Sometime I walk into the wrong-gendered washroom and I just sit around longer than I really should.
  
 So cromulent, that's like one of those french pastries right.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> I thought we were friends, DannyBai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Inter-Web friend..........
.
  
  


twinqy said:


> That's completely counterintuitive. You don't need an earphone to enjoy a perfectly good shag carpet.
> 
> 
> *It's not reciprocal.*


 
 ^ It wasn't meant to be, i got my 1st hit in already hoho..................................................... runs aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You got NOTHIN' boi!!!

  
  
  


vlenbo said:


> What a joker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ ehhh don't enable/ encourage him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> *Duh, I only own the K3K so I can score all the honeyz when I'm not out for a spin in my shiny sports car with the top down blastin hits by the Biebz*
> 
> To be completely blunt though, I think a humble, chintzy phone like the Maxell CN40 paired with XTZ player would really give plenty of TOTL phones a run for their money if *brute* technical performance is what you're after.


 
 ^ THAT'S MY STYLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too much bird droppings in your cool-aid meng, nuff said regarding the former. : P
  


vlenbo said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> It's good to have a diff sound sig, I agree.
> 
> You might become tired of the sound sig after a good six months. I have grown tired of that type of sound with my iems, the im-02s being the exception. They provide enough bass and lively mids to give me a happy feeling. The mikros do give a lively feeling as well, but the bass misses out, which is why I somewhat dislike it.


 
 ^ Yeppp good to mix it up once in a while, and i am really looking forward to hearing them. They might gel REALLY nicely with warmer amps/dacs in order to milk more bass quantity/ quality outta' them. Will see though, but it seems that the "warmer" FiiO RC-MH1 cable MIGHT just do the trick regarding the lows department.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> See waynes world, I'm weaker than you. DannyBai's words made me pull the trigger on the V   ...




No, you're not weaker than me. But you do have more disposable income than me lol

Congrats mate! I'm not envious at all!


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> See waynes world, I'm weaker than you. DannyBai's words made me pull the trigger on the V   ... But I showed him! I got the Black Chrome instead of the Ageing (I had to show some control, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!!!!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

twinqy said:


> I'm just not good at taking hints. Sometime I walk into the wrong-gendered washroom and I just sit around longer than I really should.
> 
> So cromulent, that's like one of those french pastries right.




If your parents wore Hamburger Helper gloves and you were raised in a Pilsbury household, then yes, the finest French pastries. Other than that, just make sure you got some emergency shimapan on and put your best moe face forward and no one'll be the wiser when these washroom mishaps occur


----------



## waynes world

Ha ha vlenbo - you got me again! One of these days I will clue in lol. Awesome then about the 90's detail. Not so good about the thinness and/or lack of bass - that could be a deal breaker for me. How is the comfort?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Ha ha vlenbo - you got me again! One of these days I will clue in lol. Awesome then about the 90's detail. Not so good about the thinness and/or lack of bass - that could be a deal breaker for me. How is the comfort?


 
 Seriously, most of my posts are unintentional leg pullers here! (Metaphor intended) 
  
 The thinness isn't that bad, but it is noticable, and could be a deal breaker for people. The bass is decent in quantity as stated, but when I hear the ws99s, es700s, and obviously the re700s, they do need more bass, at least imo.
  
 The comfort though, is almost as good as your ws99s (if you found those comfy).
  
 The clamp force is a bit much though, my ears don't feel pain at all for a while, but in a few hours, it will hurt.
  
 With glasses, it's even worse (I'm far sighted). I feel pain in a few minutes, just like the re700s.

 (I'll blame only one of my ears though, as only one feels pain from wearing headphones. Even the lambskin pads on the es700s hurt my ears, that is pretty disconcerting for me).


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote:


ericp10 said:


> See waynes world, I'm weaker than you. DannyBai's words made me pull the trigger on the V   ... But I showed him! I got the Black Chrome instead of the Ageing (I had to show some control, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
 +
  
 Quote:


waynes world said:


> No, you're not weaker than me. But you do have more disposable income than me lol
> 
> Congrats mate! I'm not envious at all!


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> Awesome!!!!


 
 ^

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... oh gawd this is lame.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't feel the ML are thin in the midrange or highs (though they aren't "artificially sweetened", either, "just the facts, mam" as they used to say on the ancient detective show, Dragnet.
Bass has been my problem with them, it's there, it's accurate, it's anemic. You can hear it, but you don't feel it. Playing with positioning helps, but I don't think I will ever hear bass sound like the Shure 1540, Senn Amperior, etc.
Clamping was a problem initially, but the headband can be stretched, and I find, after doing that, don't feel the pain anymore, can wear them for a long time (but again, clamping or no clamping, they are an odd fit)
No more music posts for now...(maybe if you beg


----------



## TwinQY

idsynchrono_24 said:


> If your parents wore Hamburger Helper gloves and you were raised in a Pilsbury household, then yes, the finest French pastries. Other than that, just make sure you got some emergency *shimapan* on and put your best moe face forward and no one'll be the wiser when these washroom mishaps occur


 
 Thanks for the heads up. Should I keep them tucked in the K3K like you do? Always good to get some advice from someone with first-hand experience.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I don't feel the ML are thin in the midrange or highs (though they aren't *"artificially sweetened"*, either, "just the facts, mam" as they used to say on the ancient detective show, Dragnet.
> Bass has been my problem with them, it's there, it's accurate, it's anemic. You can hear it, but you don't feel it. Playing with positioning helps, but I don't think I will ever hear bass sound like the Shure 1540, Senn Amperior, etc.
> Clamping was a problem initially, but the headband can be stretched, and I find, after doing that, don't feel the pain anymore, can wear them for a long time (but again, clamping or no clamping, they are an odd fit)
> No more music posts for now...(maybe if you beg


 
 the sound we hear then is different unfortunately. I hear it thinner sounding compared to the rest of my headphones, especially the ws99s. :/
  
 Touche....


----------



## doctorjazz

Could be, though what I take as neutral could be what you take as thin (only part of hearing is in the ears...most of it is BETWEEN THE EARS (old Eastern saying...)


----------



## doctorjazz

Transferring some Hi-Rez files, HD Trax, put them on my X3, and let the listening contests begin (trumpets BLARE here)


(OK, so I lied...couldn't resist)


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Could be, though what I take as neutral could be what you take as thin (only part of hearing is in the ears...most of it is BETWEEN THE EARS (old Eastern saying...)


 
 I hear neutral headphones and balanced headphones.
  
 The ck10s were my first analytical and awesomely detailed headphones, which the martins nostalgically remind me of.
  
 I enjoy the details that the ck10s delivered, but I felt as though it was missing something. The instruments sounded thin, the sound was smooth as heck, and it was liquidy at best.

 The im-02s are different from them as it is a bit thicker in the instruments and vocals, warmer but not liquidy, smooth, and still had even more detail than the ck10s. The martins have the detail of the im-02s, but the same type of smooth and somewhat thin characteristic of the ck10s.
  
 That's just me though, again. To the martin fans out there, I'm not hating on this headphone, I adore it! I'm just stating what I hear is all.


----------



## vlenbo

@doctorjazz
  
 If you're putting their theme song, here's one of my favorite catchy theme songs.
  

  
 Hear it with your best headphones gentlemen.


----------



## nick n

TwinQY while trying the NAD HP50 did they happen to also have the matching iem there too?


----------



## doctorjazz

On another topic, I read someone here had good things to say about the Monster Diesel Vector-they are on sale Amazon for $85 (list $270)
Just sayin...


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline]<a data-huddler-embed="href" href="/u/167814/doctorjazz" style="display:inline-block;">@doctorjazz</a>
> [/CONTENTEMBED]
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline] [/CONTENTEMBED]
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline]If you're putting their theme song, here's one of my favorite catchy theme songs.[/CONTENTEMBED]
> ...



1+


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline]<a data-huddler-embed="href" href="/u/167814/doctorjazz" style="display:inline-block;">@doctorjazz</a>
> [/CONTENTEMBED]
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline] [/CONTENTEMBED]
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21000#post_10228397 layout=inline]If you're putting their theme song, here's one of my favorite catchy theme songs.[/CONTENTEMBED]
> ...




1+


----------



## doctorjazz

1+
(sorry about the above, copied the YouTube video incorrectly0.


----------



## TwinQY

nick n said:


> TwinQY while trying the NAD HP50 did they happen to also have the matching iem there too?


 
 No, unfortunately that's why I asked a few pages back on the IEMs. Search HP20 on the thread. Mentioned you too but seemed to have missed that.


----------



## mochill

Vektr are niceeeI'm also getting the mtpg and mmdt


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> No, unfortunately that's why I asked a few pages back on the IEMs. Search HP20 on the thread. Mentioned you too but seemed to have missed that.


 

 ***********************NEWSFLASH******************************
  
 No one reads what you post meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The latest update on that thread seems to imply they are meh at best, bass heavy stuff with weak treble but mids seems decent. Nothing to wrote home about sadly. Plus they look pretty cheaply built/looks, so even the lowly Pistons probably bests them sonically. But i have sinned cuz i haven't heard neither yet i speak ill of them.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ***********************NEWSFLASH******************************
> 
> No one reads what you post meng.
> 
> ...


 
 ***********************NEWSFLASH******************************

  
 Anyways, if you did read, I mentioned that about them already.


----------



## vlenbo

Here's some rock jazz. This song is pretty good for imagery to be honest.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> ***********************NEWSFLASH******************************
> 
> 
> *Anyways, *if you did read*, I mentioned that about them already.*


 
 ^ i rest my case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



More like case closed. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-mBY5G0W-M-s/UjGHkozat6I/AAAAAAAAAQE/DTkh6bFEFKw/s1600/ibu7c0BdB74sQf.gif


 Problem??? That's right i thought so.......


----------



## TwinQY

vlenbo said:


> Here's some rock jazz. This song is pretty good for imagery to be honest.




 You folks might appreciate krautrock or something.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh don't enable/ encourage him.


 
 Awww, but if I don't encourage him, his anti-troll ability would be inhibited by people's indifference to his posts! It would also affect (NOT EFFECT you quick typers..), your ability to troll him hard. Win-win situation in my book!
  
 But fine....


----------



## TwinQY

vlenbo said:


> Awww, but if I don't encourage him, his anti-troll ability would be inhibited by people's indifference to his posts! It would also affect (NOT EFFECT you quick typers..), your ability to troll him hard. Win-win situation in my book!
> 
> But fine....


 
 Don't worry I don't need encouragement to make fun of him. It's just so easy, he's basically begging for it. More people should try it.


----------



## vlenbo

twinqy said:


> Don't worry I don't need encouragement to make fun of him. It's just so easy, he's basically begging for it. More people should try it.


 
 But we can't have one action without the other. It's also fun trolling you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You guys have fun, I'm going to stay dormant for a while...
  
 A parting gift.
  
 SQ of --> +  =
  
  
 A son of both parents that has a mixture of both sound signatures.
 No lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And this.
  

  
 no krautrock, but eh.


----------



## Vain III

20 hours of wooble wooble [√]
20 hours of resonation [√]
10 hours of vocals [o] [INPROGRESS]

I haven't picked them up or given them a listen since I put them on. I want to get the full effect of before & after burn-in. 

Does anyone know anywhere beside's BTG (turn-around of three weeks) that will do a detachable cable mod? I would do it myself but my soldering iron is on the frets and I don't know very little audio mechanics.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Gare W40 about 12 hours burn in, still liking the sound, sit down later to A-B. TwinQY asked about the shapes/sizes of the W4 and W40, they look similar, I could see anyone taking one for the other just quickly reaching for them, but on close inspection, the bodies are shaped slightly differently, the angle of the nozzle is slightly different, volumes in the chambers seem slightly different. Seems to me this could account for different sound sigs, + crossover changes, tweaking. Didn't do A-B yet, later today maybe, just put on hi-rez Louis Armstrong/Ella Fitzgerald downloaded from HDTrax (to be honest, not sure if I really hear that these files are head and shoulders better than the cd versions, at least over my X3->National...maybe on the big rig stereo would be different. I have had this on regular LP, Mobile Fidelity audiophile CD and LP, it is fabulous sounding (mono), and it sounds fine over the portable rig, but seems hi-rez should be sounding even better than any of the above (maybe not LP, and that is probably the problem). Haven't A-B's this either, don't think I will, just sayin. Anyway, sublime....And now, out for my dog walk/music discovery


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back, had a nice walk, muscial and otherwise...pulled out the Amperiors, hadn't used them in a while. Really do like these cans, great, involving sound, not as comfortable as the Shure 1540's or some other over ear, being on ear, don't think I can do hours with these on, but they were fine for about an hour walk, still have them on.
So, music "Discoveries"...
A different type of fusion...




40's silliness, but with Charlie Parker on the job


More 40's silliness, I love the guys singing Ragg Mopp in tuxedos...

Last one for now, Ron Miles/Bill Frissel in there take on sort-of-a-blues (not technically, but feels like it).


OK, if I don't post (not likely), enjoy the game, GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## Mackem

Been rocking out my M-Audio Q40s recently with the Shure 840 pads. Got the headphones for £49 so can't complain at all. Still seeking that elusive IEM upgrade


----------



## peter123

mackem said:


> Been rocking out my M-Audio Q40s recently with the Shure 840 pads. Got the headphones for £49 so can't complain at all. Still seeking that elusive IEM upgrade




I'm also very happy with the q40's. At that price they're a great purchase.


----------



## Mackem

peter123 said:


> I'm also very happy with the q40's. At that price they're a great purchase.


 
 Certainly are. I had to mega stretch them out though for them to be comfortable and I mean I _really_ stretched them out.


----------



## peter123

mackem said:


> Certainly are. I had to mega stretch them out though for them to be comfortable and I mean I _really_ stretched them out.




I've got a really small head so I actually found them to be very comfortable. After trying a lot of pads I ended up with the Hifiman velours on mine, I find them to give best comfort and sound. Might have to try the Shure 840 pads again since many people seem to like that combination.


----------



## Vain III

I went ahead and bought the OM IEP. So from Dual Dynamic to Hybrid.


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> OK, Gare W40 about 12 hours burn in, still liking the sound, sit down later to A-B. TwinQY asked about the shapes/sizes of the W4 and W40, they look similar, I could see anyone taking one for the other just quickly reaching for them,* but on close inspection, the bodies are shaped slightly differently, the angle of the nozzle is slightly different,* volumes in the chambers seem slightly different. Seems to me this could account for different sound sigs, + crossover changes, tweaking. Didn't do A-B yet, later today maybe, just put on hi-rez Louis Armstrong/Ella Fitzgerald downloaded from HDTrax (to be honest, not sure if I really hear that these files are head and shoulders better than the cd versions, at least over my X3->National...maybe on the big rig stereo would be different. I have had this on regular LP, Mobile Fidelity audiophile CD and LP, it is fabulous sounding (mono), and it sounds fine over the portable rig, but seems hi-rez should be sounding even better than any of the above (maybe not LP, and that is probably the problem). Haven't A-B's this either, don't think I will, just sayin. Anyway, sublime....And now, out for my dog walk/music discovery


 
 No, that could possibly account for those soundstage changes that you described. Are the diameters of the nozzles the same though, and if you can see, are the acoustic dampers the same as the W4s? (which I do believe are red by default but I might have replaced them since they look grey to me, if you're not comfortable taking them out though that's fine)


----------



## waynes world

This Canuck says Go Seahawks Go!
  
 p.s. sorry Ds!
  
 p.p.s half time. _Really_ sorry Ds!


----------



## SyCo87

As a Niner fan, I want to see Manning take it. I think Seattle will win though if the get enough pressure on him consistently.


----------



## doctorjazz

SEahawks up 5-0, booo
as for the nozzles of the 2 Westones, they are not identical, though the differences require looking really closely. The 40 nozzle is slightly longer, and I think it is very slightly thicker walled and wider (I wouldn't bet big money on this, though). Get through the game, try to listen to the Westones later (I'd usually use commercial time, but not supposed to even miss those!)


----------



## esteebin

As another 49ers fan I am not liking what I'm seeing. Until the Broncos can start showing up to this game, I'll be listening to the Meelectronics Atlas I received for review and playing this damn addicting/frustrating game I just downloaded: Flappy Bird...


----------



## ericp10

Sup with those Broncos, Ds? lol

Oh well, how about those Doppios!?


----------



## bhima

Game is horrible. Seattle is making the AFC look like a high school league. Would like to read more impressions about the Doppios. Anyone else here pull the trigger on them?


----------



## ericp10

Percy Harvin! Seahawks killing them!


----------



## vwinter

Sickly impressive run. Denver is sucking though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Brutal. Just brutal.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Brutal. Just brutal.


 
 Truly sorry for your team's huge disadvantage.


----------



## Dsnuts

Back to the drawing board. Lol..


----------



## vwinter

vlenbo said:


> Truly sorry for your team's huge disadvantage.




This is nothing more than a good team having a really bad game at the worst possible time.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

esteebin said:


> As another 49ers fan I am not liking what I'm seeing. Until the Broncos can start showing up to this game, I'll be listening to the Meelectronics Atlas I received for review and playing this damn addicting/frustrating game I just downloaded: Flappy Bird...


----------



## doctorjazz

WE're at the point where the announcers have to find something to talk about to try to generate some interest in a game that has lost any drama since the first quarter. Time to turn it off...Denver turns it over on downs (again), painful to watch.


----------



## bhima

vwinter said:


> This is nothing more than a good team having a really bad game at the worst possible time.


 
 Yeah they had a bad game but, I really don't think their offense could have ever pulled out a win consistently against that defense. And I'm a Niner fan that was rooting for Denver.
  
 The era of the pure quarterback looks to be about over. Gotta run and gun if you want to win against a defense like that.


----------



## waynes world

That was a bit of a spine crushing event. So yeah, back OT, I now want me some FAD V's and HP50's. Is that so wrong?


----------



## doctorjazz

Like you need an excuse?????


----------



## vwinter

bhima said:


> Yeah they had a bad game but, I really don't think their offense could have ever pulled out a win consistently against that defense. And I'm a Niner fan that was rooting for Denver.
> 
> The era of the pure quarterback looks to be about over. Gotta run and gun if you want to win against a defense like that.




Yea it's a good point. And it looked like they were thoroughly unprepared for it.


----------



## Vain III

As a Seattle fan I can say that I'm extremely happy about what transpired. I was hoping that Denver would put up a bit more of a fight though.


----------



## bhima

What are the HP50's again? The Heaven V's look like the real deal.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhima said:


> What are the HP50's again? The Heaven V's look like the real deal.


 
 ^ This......
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/646735/nad-viso-hp50-another-superb-headphone-from-paul-barton


----------



## doctorjazz

What Manning wishes he had...


----------



## bhima

Anyone here going to be at the SF meet and greet? I'm fixing to go if I can get approval from she who shall not be named.


----------



## nick n

Fostex IEM was officially released in Japan last friday ( Jan 31 )


----------



## DannyBai

nick n said:


> Fostex IEM was officially released in Japan last friday ( Jan 31 )


 
 Out of stock on Amazon Japan unfortunately.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Out of stock on Amazon Japan unfortunately.


 
 ^ Ask and you shall receive!!! But be prepared to get PRICE RAPED!!! hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Official-FOSTEX-inner-earphone-TE-05-/301087939766?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item461a3d5cb6


----------



## nick n

c'mon Sf no big deal $50 extra to say you are one of the first it's peanuts. Actually given added shippng on the real cost it may not be THAT far off the cost to your door . Go weep silently now.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> c'mon Sf no big deal $50 extra to say you are one of the first it's peanuts. Actually given added shippng on the real cost it may not be THAT far off the cost to your door . Go weep silently now.


 

 C'mon nick I AM CHINESE meng, i was promised those Frosties were gonna be $100 and i am getting them for $100 PERIOD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: But you got a good point there in that they raised the price to $150-ish so $200 shipped from those damn ebayers ain't THAT much mo' cuz you have to pay for forwarding services if purchased from amazon jpn anyways........


----------



## DannyBai

I'll wait for the price to drop.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> c'mon Sf no big deal $50 extra to say you are one of the first it's peanuts. Actually given added shippng on the real cost it may not be THAT far off the cost to your door . Go weep silently now.


 

 Did you score a pair? Or pairs? You wouldn't be hoarding the first production run now would you?


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I'll wait for the price to drop.


 
 ^ Wise choice, would wait for the prices to drop a bit since ya' know cuz of........................ Da' HYPE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hutnicks said:


> Did you score a pair? Or pairs? You wouldn't be hoarding the first production run now would you?


 
 Welp i got buckets of them from my bootleg Chinese factories meng. Just name how many sets you want and i can hook you up for $25 a pop........ non detachable cable version though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 100% cosmetically identical but sounds like schiiT!!! Now that's some HOT GARBAGE.


----------



## nick n

not sure who is familiar with the Fostex Kotori Fullsized customizable colour ones they had ( have still ?) out, but it seems the Kotori lineup also had IEMs
http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h182566819
  
  
 Fostex did recently have some earlier model iems also SF so maybe hit up those and let us know how they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are within the cheepnis budget. Last I saw they were $20. ("Packaged in a sophisticated paper box with a hang hole.")
http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/TE-01.shtml
  there is also a TE-02WP , *waterproof for all that sweating you are gonna be doing *while waiting for the price on the others to drop, and reading all the glorious impressions as they flood in.
  
 also TE-02Nhttp://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/TE-02n.shtml


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> not sure who is familiar with the Fostex Kotori Fullsized customizable colour ones they had ( have still ?) out, but it seems the Kotori lineup also had IEMs
> http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h182566819
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ ehhh no thanks regarding those other $1 Store sales bin Frosties, they look cheap as hell. LMAO
  
 But dat waterproof one sounds ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Haha you know me so well meng, i sweat extra hard when i am in the canned doing my thang. hoho


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm wondering whether I should use Tenso shipping or order from cdjapan, which is better? I have used Tenso once and got charged £23 in customs! Is there any way I can avoid those charges?


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> not sure who is familiar with the Fostex Kotori Fullsized customizable colour ones they had ( have still ?) out, but it seems the Kotori lineup also had IEMs
> http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h182566819
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And hey, they are High Performance too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have at it.    http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846046-REG/Fostex_TE_01_Inner_Ear_Headphones.html


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> I'll wait for the price to drop.


 
 is this enough?
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/FOSTEX-TE-05-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00I4F5REC/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391438828&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=fostex+te+05


----------



## DannyBai

zelda said:


> is this enough?
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/FOSTEX-TE-05-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00I4F5REC/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391438828&sr=8-3-fkmr2&keywords=fostex+te+05



Yes


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> Yes


 
 oh no! hype wave on the way!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> That was a bit of a spine crushing event. So yeah, back OT, I now want me some FAD V's and HP50's. Is that so wrong?


 
  
  
 I've been fighting hard not to order that HP50, waynes world. I really want the B&W, but refuse to pay $400 for it. The HP50 and B&W P7 have been ranked a virtual tie in many reviews I've read (except the B&W has more bass, and I'm a sucker for more "good" bass).


----------



## BenF

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Ask and you shall receive!!! But be prepared to get PRICE RAPED!!! hoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 180-185$ shipped worldwide:
https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000614614-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html


----------



## mochill

Doppios are mind blowing just like the mikros 90 ....mikros90 in a iem form and now gonna buy the fostex te05 when I have the funds


----------



## ericp10

Well, Fostex TE-05 is ordered. Been waiting on it. Hopefully Tenso can send it and the Heaven V out together. Maybe the JVC FX850 (and the Aurisonics Rockets), and I want to be done with universals for awhile. Next, either B&W P7, HP50 or Fidelio L2.


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> Well, Fostex is ordered. Been waiting on it. Hopefully Tenso can send it and the Heaven V out together. Maybe the JVC FX850 (and the Aurisonics Rockets), and I want to be done with universals for awhile. Next, either B&W P7, HP50 or Fidelio L2.


 
 i'll remind you later, but hope to see a Doppio , Heaven V and Fostex VS comparision, pls


----------



## vwinter

zelda said:


> i'll remind you later, but hope to see a Doppio , Heaven V and Fostex VS comparision, pls




I have the feeling that the Rockets and Fostex will be a better comparison, both even dynamic micro drivers. The Heaven V kind of lives in a bubble.


----------



## mochill

Dippios are epic so natural...funny thing is I love natural organic sound and these qualify


----------



## mochill

Te05 and heaven VI will be mine sooner then later


----------



## Grayson73

Fidelio S2 and Yamaha HPH-200 on the way.
  
 Anyone have the Shure SE315?  If so, which IEMs in this thread do they sound similar to, and are they worth $125 used?


----------



## amigomatt

Well, I've had the HP50s for a couple of weeks now and I can safely say they are my endgame as far as closed backs go. I love them. 

Grayson I have the HPH200s as well and you will not be disappointed with them. They punch well above their weight. I haven't heard a headphone under £200 to best them.


----------



## waynes world

amigomatt said:


> Well, I've had the HP50s for a couple of weeks now and I can safely say they are my endgame as far as closed backs go. I love them.


 
  
 That doesn't make me want them any less!


----------



## amigomatt

waynes world said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've had the HP50s for a couple of weeks now and I can safely say they are my endgame as far as closed backs go. I love them.
> ...


 
 Just think how much money you'll save by buying them...


----------



## mochill

Or the ML mikros90


----------



## vlenbo

Or the re700s!


----------



## waynes world

Yeah, I can see myself saving a lot of money with you jokers around!


----------



## EuphonicArin

Discovery Alert
  
  
 Apparently there are a pair of unknown headphones being sold in a two pack, here is the link and the name
Nady QH560 Deluxe Studio Headphones   
 http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?icid=200510
  




  
 P.s. Thanks to Deal Discussion thread


----------



## waynes world

Seriously, the only thing holding me back is waiting for my modded T50RP's to get onto my head. Once on my head, I will probably be immune to you jokers lol! I just gotta hold out...
  
 BUT if I were to be buying headphones, I'd be interested in all of these ones, and it would take a while to figure out which one it would be:
  
 AKG K545's: dweaver approved. And I think Dsnuts approved. Great price. Look great. Seems like they sound great. I love my K240's, so I have faith in AKG.
  
RE700's: vlenbo approved! Great price. Seems like they sound great.
  
Mikros 90's: jury's still out. Great price now. According to some (yes, I include you in this mochill), they are the best thing since sliced bread. Enough bass though? Too much clamping? Awaiting more impressions from vlenbo, and also from Sf.
  
NAD HP50's: approved by many including Tyll. A bit pricey. Headband slightly goofy. But SQ is supposed to be top notch.


----------



## EuphonicArin

waynes world said:


> Seriously, the only thing holding me back is waiting for my modded T50RP's to get onto my head. Once on my head, I will probably be immune to you jokers lol! I just gotta hold out...
> 
> BUT if I were to be buying headphones, I'd be interested in all of these ones, and it would take a while to figure out which one it would be:
> 
> ...


 
 Hopefully I'll be getting a pair K545's soon...


----------



## mochill

Leaving the mikros90 over a box and or books over night fixed the clamp problem get them now DO IT!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Seriously, the only thing holding me back is waiting for my modded T50RP's to get onto my head. Once on my head, I will probably be immune to you jokers lol! I just gotta hold out...
> 
> BUT if I were to be buying headphones, I'd be interested in all of these ones, and it would take a while to figure out which one it would be:
> 
> ...


 
 The clamp force of the mikros is still harsh for me, at least for my head. My ears are feeling comfy though, but the comfort does disappear in a few hours. I'd say I can handle one or two more hours with the martin logans. Then again, my ears haven't rested from the pain I felt when using the es700s, so...I need some time. :/
  
 The bass is anemic, but it is enough I believe. after A/Bing again, the re700s have a bit more bass than the martin logans. I think it's because it's a bit bolder than the martins that it sounds that way.
  
 The good thing is, these choices won't have you regretting your purchase decision.


----------



## Vain III

Okay, my fifty hours of burn-in are over and I'll be giving the TH-7BB another listen, but I have a question for you gents. I'm looking for pads with a bit more cushion on them. The measurements of the TH-7BB's pads are something like 2½" wide, 3½" long [6.35cm wide, 8.80cm long]. Does anyone have any suggestions on what might fit these suckers? I don't think the HPAEC840 could as their more oval, but maybe the HPAEC750?

Also, again, does anyone know of anywhere else besides BTG that does a detachable cable mod? They have a 3 week turn-around.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Leaving the mikros90 over a box and or books over night fixed the clamp problem get them now DO IT!!!!


 
  
 Lol mochill! I seriously would consider it if I could get them for $90 shipped like some people I know got them for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But they would cost me something like $150 CN shipped. It not an exorbitant amount and I'm sure they are worth more. And I like how they would most likely offer up a different sound signature for me (ie bass-less, thin, anemic etc... just joking lol!). But it's still enough to keep me chewing on it - I think I'd rather spend that on the FAD V's tbh. 
  
 If I sold some of my stuff, then I could justify trying out some of these new toys. Problem is I like everything I have (and also selling from Canada is a bit of a pain in the butt). First world problems!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Lol mochill! I seriously would consider it if I could get them for $90 shipped like some people I know got them for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm sorry for picking on you...
  
 How much would it cost you to purchase the RE700s?


----------



## amigomatt

Hey wayne, you don't need the NADs if you've got the KEF M500s, do you?


----------



## mochill

Sell kef500 and fedilio x1 and buy the mikros90 now!!!!! and the te05 and the heaven V


----------



## waynes world

amigomatt said:


> Hey wayne, you don't need the NADs if you've got the KEF M500s, do you?


 
  
 I don't think I need anything since I have the M500s! But my mistake is hanging around this damned forum which gets me thinking I need stuff that I have no need for at all lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


mochill said:


> Sell kef500 and fedilio x1 and buy the mikros90 now!!!!! and the te05 and the heaven V


 
  
 Nope, that'll never happen. Love the M500's. Have you tried them? I might like the 90's as an alternative, but I really love the bass and mids of the M500's (and they are very comfortable for on ears) and I really do doubt that I would like the 90's more. So, I would definitely have to try out the 90's first before considering selling the M500's. And as far as the X1's are concerned - love'em - they ain't going nowhere.
  
 I might consider selling the WS99's, but every time I put them on I love them too. Dammit!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> I'm sorry for picking on you...
> 
> How much would it cost you to purchase the RE700s?


 
  
 I expect nothing less from you vlenbo! 
  
 Amazon japan has them for 12,999 yen, which is $143CN. Plus $40 tenso shipping = $183CN. Not a bad price, but I would have to then seriously also consider the AKG 545's. Have you heard them?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> I expect nothing less from you vlenbo!
> 
> Amazon japan has them for 12,999 yen, which is $143CN. Plus $40 tenso shipping = $183CN. Not a bad price, but I would have to then seriously also consider the AKG 545's. Have you heard them?


 
 http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEOACS-27962
  
 I'm guessing it's the same thing here? it says it's $170 with EMS.
  
  
 I didn't unfortunately, those might be my next headphone, but people say that it's like a vsonic GR07BE, so I might not. I think I will though.


----------



## amigomatt

waynes world said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey wayne, you don't need the NADs if you've got the KEF M500s, do you?
> ...


Before I chose the NADs, I went into a shop and tried out the M500s, P7, Momentums and the similar Onkyo model, who's model number escapes me. Surprisingly, I preferred the Momentums best then the P7s then the KEFs. I was expecting that list to be exactly the other way round. The Onkyos were just too bright in comparison to the others. Note that I only played them from my Sansa Clip+, but it was lossless files and good recordings. 

They didn't have the NADs in stock, which were the ones I really had my heart set on. Anyway, I decided not to go with any of those and ordered the NADs without trying them out. I'm glad I did


----------



## Vain III

I managed to fit the oval ST750 pad's onto the TH-7BB therefore, I think, I can conclude that I could fit the HPAEC840 & C940 pads onto the set.


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> I'm wondering whether I should use Tenso shipping or order from cdjapan, which is better? I have used Tenso once and got charged £23 in customs! Is there any way I can avoid those charges?




Anyone?


----------



## nick n

gee simpson said:


> I'm wondering whether I should use Tenso shipping or order from cdjapan, which is better? I have used Tenso once and got charged £23 in customs! Is there any way I can avoid those charges?


 
  
 Does Tenso have the option like Rinkya where it allows you to enter your own declared value? Most shipments i get from Rinkya are all declared at 1800 yen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  You will probably waive any insurance or security on shipping, but it saves the big ones$$$
  
 I doubt CDJapan would have that option might be against their business legalities/ terms


----------



## d marc0

UPDATE: I'm still in the process of getting the Havi B3 either replaced or exchanged with the Astrotec AX35. Just waiting for the seller's final decision... kinda delayed most likely because of Chinese New year.
  
 Guys, I just got to insert this initial impression for the R3. It may have not have gotten much attention probably because it can be a hassle due to fit issues but to tell you the truth, all the fiddling I've gone through just to make it work for me has been worth the time and hassle.
  
 I've been listening to Brainwavz R3 as part of the Dual Dynamic Review and Comparison with the KEF M200. I gotta say... this is surprisingly AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can probably say that this has got to be up there with the best I've heard when it comes to PRAT! Reminds me so much of my enjoyment with the 1Plus2 original version. Yes folks, it's no typo! Pace, Rhythm, and Timing is just as enjoyable as the 1Plus2! I can't stop listening to the R3 because it's just so much fun. 
  
 So expect the Dual Dynamic Comparison write-up very soon... this is quite an interesting match up!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Looks like those milk machines got some fancy tricks up dem tubes.


----------



## nick n

euphonicarin said:


> Discovery Alert
> Apparently there are a pair of unknown headphones being sold in a two pack, here is the link and the name
> Nady QH560 Deluxe Studio Headphones
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/stupid/?icid=200510
> ...


 
 The LCD 1 was protoyped in these I believe.


----------



## dweaver

http://eu.akg.com/akg-product-detail_eu/k323xs-a-black.html

Here is a new IEM from AKG, it is a tiny little thing with a 5.8mm driver almost rivaling the Aurisonic Rocket for size. Using the stock tips this goes unbelievably deep into the ear disappearing, using Sony hybrids I use large tips and they are note quite as deep in ear.

Sonically they are a bit V shaped but still have very good mids. They have a very nice sound stage which is all the more impressive given their size. I want to let them burn in for a couple of days before I give a final verdict on their signature though. For the $50 price tag I think they are pretty darn sweet though. I think I will keep them and do a comparison against my Aurisonic Rocket's then they come in in May/June. I expect the Rockets will slay them build wise and probably sonically but for $50 these are punching way above their price tag in my opinion so I might be surprised.

I bought these because of how much I love my K545 headphones. These are not quite as good as the K545 but do have some similarities already so will be interested to see what happens with some burnin.


----------



## nick n

Did you get the AKG iems locally ? ( Canada here also )


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks like those milk machines got some fancy tricks up dem tubes.


 
  
 Yes meng! They definitely have something within aside from the eccentric looks. If the KEF M200's were made to look nice for executives in suits, the BrainwavZ R3's were made to look rugged for tradies like plumbers and engineers. They should've given the R3's to Jessie Pinkman to wear while cooking meth and he'd look so much cooler than how he was in Bbad.


----------



## dweaver

nick n said:


> Did you get the AKG iems locally ? ( Canada here also )


I bought them online from a Canadian seller called Gibby's Electronics. Will post some pics of them beside some other IEM's tomorrow to give their size more perspective.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver, you should be paying homage to akg by getting the k3003's! C'mom man!


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Yes meng! They definitely have something within aside from the eccentric looks. If the KEF M200's were made to look nice for executives in suits, the BrainwavZ R3's were made to look *rugged* for tradies like *plumbers* and engineers. They should've given the R3's to Jessie Pinkman to wear while *cooking meth* and he'd look so much cooler than how he was in Bbad.


 

 ^ LoL yeah i am sure THAT will help them sell like hot cakes.
  
 Cuz there ain't nothin' mo' cool than that. LMAO


----------



## waynes world

d marc0, don't you try and ruin my love affair with the m200's. Don't even think about it lol!


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> dweaver, you should be paying homage to akg by getting the k3003's! C'mom man!


sadly those are very far out of my league price wise. If AKG sent me a pair to review I wouldn't say no though! LOL


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> d marc0, don't you try and ruin my love affair with the m200's. Don't even think about it lol!




You might be surprised with my final verdict... But I know how you love your bass so you'll be fine. But wait... If you still got the c&c bh, I can imagine how the LF switch can work wonders with the R3! Hehehe


----------



## waynes world

You're a very bad man d marc0!


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> You're a very bad man d marc0!




I'm like Richard Rahl... The seeker of truth!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> You're a very bad man d marc0!


 

 ^
...  veddy veddy bad. : P


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Looks like those milk machines got some fancy tricks up dem tubes.


 
 Didn't you already get to hear them or something?
  
   Quote:


waynes world said:


> I don't think I need anything since I have the M500s! But my mistake is hanging around this damned forum which gets me thinking I need stuff that I have no need for at all lol


 
 Take with a grain of salt, but remember liking the NADs more right off the gate more than I would ever have had the M500s. Less of a nasal tone.
 ....Just to pour more fuel in the flame. *whistles innocently*


----------



## nick n

I gave him the HeadphoneBar link. Nice shipping rates   STOKE THOSE COALS!
  
 Hey Sf what's up with the Dunu's, or you dunu yet


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> *Didn't you already get to hear them or something?*
> 
> Quote:
> Take with a grain of salt, but remember liking the NADs more right off the gate more than I would ever have had the M500s. Less of a nasal tone.
> ....Just to pour more fuel in the flame. *whistles innocently*


 
 ^ Nope not even remotely interested in those jug machines. But now that you reminded me, there is one head-fier that started an Audition Thread for them so if peps are interested you can sign up there me thinks if it is still running that is.....
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698411/brainwavz-r3-tour-now-taking-requests
  
 Anywho DOUBLE Ds are sooooooooooooo 2013, it's all about dat fresh hybrid swag in the new years meng, c'mon get with the program fool!!! Speaking of hybrids i might be getting something very interesting in real soon if it all goes according to plan that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and my damn Martin Logans didn't come in yet, cuz of slowwwwwwwwwwww arse Fedex shipping, but should get them tomorrow. Hope they will surprise me for the better.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> I gave him the HeadphoneBar link. Nice shipping rates   STOKE THOSE COALS!
> 
> *Hey Sf what's up with the Dunu's, or you dunu yet *


 
 ^ LoL WHAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have been posting about them, it's just you don't read meng. Not my problem. : P
  
 Am really diggin' them but i hope there will be some more interesting developments in the Dunu front in the near future if i get lucky.


----------



## quartertone

d marc0 said:


> UPDATE: I'm still in the process of getting the Havi B3 either replaced or exchanged with the Astrotec AX35. Just waiting for the seller's final decision... kinda delayed most likely because of Chinese New year.
> 
> Guys, I just got to insert this initial impression for the R3. It may have not have gotten much attention probably because it can be a hassle due to fit issues but to tell you the truth, all the fiddling I've gone through just to make it work for me has been worth the time and hassle.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Finally some recognition for these excellent phones. Yes, fit and design, bla bla... we all know they're not ideal in that respect. But sound-wise they're pretty special, especially with amping - or high gain on the X3, where I add treble +2 and bass -2. They definitely need a bit of power to show their stuff.


----------



## sfwalcer

> Thread Starter
> 
> 
> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/0/08/100x100px-LS-08da7651_images1CLIH5HP.jpeg[/img]
> ...


 
 ^ Oh and what's up with the nutman swagger jackin' me??? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 Wasn't enough that he jacked those stealth AKG K545s that i was eyeing. LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Get off my box meng.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope not even remotely interested in those jug machines. But now that you reminded me, there is one head-fier that started an Audition Thread for them so if peps are interested you can sign up there me thinks if it is still running that is.....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698411/brainwavz-r3-tour-now-taking-requests
> 
> ...


 
 Oh right, got you mixed up because you and those Dunus. Would sign up but to be fair I did try them once however short it was (and I'd probably not be able to find the guy who had them again) - that's rather unfair to those who've not tried them.
  
 Something very interesting to you - must translate to not interesting for the rest of us then.
  
 Hope they never come for you.
  


nick n said:


> I gave him the HeadphoneBar link. Nice shipping rates   STOKE THOSE COALS!


 
 Stroke them my precious....


----------



## d marc0

quartertone said:


> Finally some recognition for these excellent phones. Yes, fit and design, bla bla... we all know they're not ideal in that respect. But sound-wise they're pretty special, especially with amping - or high gain on the X3, where I add treble +2 and bass -2. They definitely need a bit of power to show their stuff.




I totally agree. A respectable amp brings out the best of the R3. They sound really close to neutral to my ears and respond very well with the c5 bass boost. Very versatile sound I must say. If the song needs more bass emphasis, it's just a toggle away.


----------



## quartertone

Actually, I find they have more powerful bass than most reviewers have mentioned. Pretty solid and weighty.


----------



## d marc0

quartertone said:


> Actually, I find they have more powerful bass than most reviewers have mentioned. Pretty solid and weighty.




Yes the bass is slightly above neutral but really slight. Almost flat to my ears in most tracks in my library.


----------



## journeyy

Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


----------



## H20Fidelity

journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


 

 If you paid by Paypal be sure to open a case before the 45 day limit has exceeded. You must open a case within 45 days. Even if the item hasn't arrived and it's still early it's best to open a case beforehand to get your foot in the door. Even if you send the seller a msg when opening the case saying "I have tried to contact you several times with no reply, I am opening this case as a safety precaution" Also keep in mind the Chinese New Year Holiday break. It might just be a delay. I would give it until 3 weeks (about 20-25 days) then open a dispute.


----------



## Gee Simpson

nick n said:


> Does Tenso have the option like Rinkya where it allows you to enter your own declared value? Most shipments i get from Rinkya are all declared at 1800 yen h34r:
> You will probably waive any insurance or security on shipping, but it saves the big ones$$$
> 
> I doubt CDJapan would have that option might be against their business legalities/ terms




I'm sorry but I'm not sure. I haven't heard of Rinkya either. Are they similar to Tenso?


----------



## quartertone

Tenso does have that option if you look for it.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

I





journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


'

I also didn't get tracking number but I received my pistons in about 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## journeyy

Okay, thanks for the answers, i'll wait a week or two before i open a paypal ticket and hope for the best


----------



## Gee Simpson

quartertone said:


> Tenso does have that option if you look for it.




Alright, thanks. I've only used them once so couldn't remember or didn't notice.


----------



## gikigill

Listening to the Pistons with comply foams, nice tight bass, clear mids and just lacking the very last smidgen of the upper registers. Powered by a Sony 828 and the Fiio X3 and the E12. 
Overall I just ordered a second pair.


----------



## doctorjazz

Caught up, busy night here in Discoveryland. Got Westone W40 burning, Dunu on the way, Heaven V seems to have arrived in New Jersey, should get to me soon,bit overwhelming, to tell the truth, post some more about W40 soon. Not a night and day difference between it and W4, but definite differences last I listened.


----------



## mochill

The pistons have foam stuffed inside the nozzle...if you remove them then the rest of the sound will come out ...by the way just ordered the fostex te05can't wait to get them


----------



## bhazard

journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


 
 If you didn't pay for the registered mail shipping (costs extra), you won't get a tracking number.
  
 It is also chinese new year. It's basically a 2 week vacation for the country.  If you ordered after it started, your order may not have even shipped yet.


----------



## ebrian

I have a burning (no pun intended!) question.  I keep reading about burn-in.  Without getting into a debate of whether it does anything, my question has always been whether it has to be done all at once, or broken up?  I know that listening to them normally doesn't get the same burn-in effect as loads of bass and/or white and pink noise. 
  
 But does it have to be done all at once?  Particularly my question is for a carbon nanotube which is a stubbornly hard material that requires longer burn in, or so I've heard.  If I set my computer to bassdrive/white/pink for 12 hours while I'm at work and then get home and use them normally, and repeat the process the next day -- am I getting 24 hours of burn-in or does the nanotube "revert" back to original and I end up getting less than 24 by not doing it consecutively?


----------



## BenF

ebrian said:


> I have a burning (no pun intended!) question.  I keep reading about burn-in.  Without getting into a debate of whether it does anything, my question has always been whether it has to be done all at once, or broken up?  I know that listening to them normally doesn't get the same burn-in effect as loads of bass and/or white and pink noise.
> 
> But does it have to be done all at once?  Particularly my question is for a carbon nanotube which is a stubbornly hard material that requires longer burn in, or so I've heard.  If I set my computer to bassdrive/white/pink for 12 hours while I'm at work and then get home and use them normally, and repeat the process the next day -- am I getting 24 hours of burn-in or does the nanotube "revert" back to original and I end up getting less than 24 by not doing it consecutively?


 

 It doesn't revert back so quickly, so you do get 24 hours of burn-in.


----------



## mochill

I only clock at 400hrs on the nanotube but it does smoothen out the sound and makes it nice ....i think the whole point of burn is to loosen the diaphragm from its original stiffness


----------



## Zelda

dweaver said:


> http://eu.akg.com/akg-product-detail_eu/k323xs-a-black.html
> 
> Here is a new IEM from AKG, it is a tiny little thing with a 5.8mm driver almost rivaling the Aurisonic Rocket for size. Using the stock tips this goes unbelievably deep into the ear disappearing, using Sony hybrids I use large tips and they are note quite as deep in ear.
> 
> ...


 
 very interesting. how's the cable? any comparision against others micro drivers? like the Ath-ckn , or JVC FXD ?


----------



## dweaver

zelda said:


> very interesting. how's the cable? any comparision against others micro drivers? like the Ath-ckn , or JVC FXD ?


I don't have the FXD80 any more but from memory I like the treble on these better as well as the midrange. The are close to as good as the Monster Trumpet (again from memory) but more comfortable. Here is a picture of them beside my LG G2 stock IEM's another smallish IEM that is massive in comparison.


----------



## Zelda

dweaver said:


> I don't have the FXD80 any more but from memory I like the treble on these better as well as the midrange. The are close to as good as the Monster Trumpet (again from memory) but more comfortable. Here is a picture of them beside my LG G2 stock IEM's another smallish IEM that is massive in comparison.


 
 Thank you very much!


----------



## flye

bhazard said:


> If you didn't pay for the registered mail shipping (costs extra), you won't get a tracking number.
> 
> It is also chinese new year. It's basically a 2 week vacation for the country.  If you ordered after it started, your order may not have even shipped yet.





Did you get any shipping acknowledgements prior to receiving it? I ordered mine just before Chinese New year but until now there's no email pertaining to shipping my order.


----------



## dweaver

zelda said:


> Thank you very much!


forgot to answer your question about the cable, it is a good robust cable. Maybe a touch to thick for some people.

I am enjoying the heck out of these! I haven't felt the need to pull my K545 out once today.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Take with a grain of salt, but remember liking the NADs more right off the gate more than I would ever have had the M500s. *Less of a nasal tone.*
> ....Just to pour more fuel in the flame. *whistles innocently*


 
  
 Nasal tone? Whatcha talkin' about Willis?


----------



## peter123

journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/




I never got any response or tracking either but they did arrive in a couple of weeks. Remember that the Chinese new year holidays last throughout this week.


----------



## ericp10

journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


 
 If you did free shipping, it takes about a month. I ordered from them. They are legit, but it took a little over a month before I got mine. Two weeks? Be patient. And yes, it took them a long time to answer my email too, but in the end it was worth the wait.


----------



## ebrian

Time to update your signature ericp10, I want to see where those Pistons rank!


----------



## ericp10

ebrian said:


> Time to update your signature ericp10, I want to see where those Pistons rank!


 
  
  
 It won't be high enough to fit on that list. It's very good though.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> It won't be high enough to fit on that list. It's very good though.


 
 They're not better than the TDK IE800?


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> They're not better than the TDK IE800?


 
  
 I don't think so, but I haven't listened to the TDK in a long long time. From memory they don't have that clarity of the IE800.


----------



## Dsnuts

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh and what's up with the nutman swagger jackin' me??? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Wasn't enough that he jacked those stealth AKG K545s that i was eyeing. LoL
> 
> ...


 

 I am wearing the sack on the head for the utter dismemberment of my Broncos. What a damn shame.


----------



## amigomatt

journeyy said:


> Did everybody receive their ibuygou order (Piston)? I ordered 2 weeks ago and requested tracking via mail but they just don't answer my mails. In the customer reviews there are others with the same problem. Hope this isn't fraud :/


I ordered my 2nd pair on January 20th and they just arrived today.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I am wearing the sack on the head for the utter dismemberment of my Broncos. What a damn shame.


 
 did you see that the Seahawks are claiming they broke the code on mannings hand signals during the first quarter?
 take that sack off your head and stay proud!!  broncos will be back!


----------



## jant71

grayson73 said:


> They're not better than the TDK IE800?


 
  
 They are not going to rank on Eric's list. Don't forget the positive impressions are half to do with the price. "For $20" is not the same as in general or in the whole scheme of things where the Pistons are not gonna register that high up. But at $20 they may be at the top.


----------



## mochill

OMG just got a free pair of mtpg with my purchase of one and they and very nice


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Oh right, got you mixed up because you and those Dunus. Would sign up but to be fair I did try them once however short it was (and I'd probably not be able to find the guy who had them again) - that's rather unfair to those who've not tried them.
> 
> Something very interesting to you - must translate to not interesting for the rest of us then.
> 
> ...


 
 ^



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 ...


 .... back baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


dsnuts said:


> I am *wearing the sack on the head for the utter dismemberment of my Broncos*. What a damn shame.


 
 haha already knew what's up and was just trollin' ya. 
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> did you see that the Seahawks are claiming they broke the code on mannings hand signals during the first quarter?
> take that sack off your head and stay proud!!  broncos will be back!


 
  
 ^ What Dre_Blue said......... they cheated cracked..................................................................... da' code. 
  
 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2551566/Seahawks-star-Richard-Sherman-says-cracked-Peyton-Mannings-hand-signal-code-Super-Bowl-able-predict-play.html
  
 COME @ ME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But still it doesn't explain how their defense gave up so many points/ missed tackles etc etc....


----------



## doctorjazz

sfwalcer said:


> twinqy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right, got you mixed up because you and those Dunus. Would sign up but to be fair I did try them once however short it was (and I'd probably not be able to find the guy who had them again) - that's rather unfair to those who've not tried them.
> ...




Hey, sorry about the Broncos, but, as a Jets fan, I have to point out that they sell sacks for hiding IN THE GIFT SHOP at the end of each season, (things could be worse...).
Heaven V arrived
Westone 40 been burning
Got a smaller iem (not meaning in size) today as well, MEE M-Duo, no idea if they are any good, were on introductory sale at half price, figured I'd try to trade them to my 15 year old for my Tenores


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, sorry about the Broncos, but, as a Jets fan, I have to point out that they sell sacks for hiding IN THE GIFT SHOP at the end of each season, (things could be worse...).
> *Heaven V arrived*
> Westone 40 been burning
> Got a smaller iem (not meaning in size) today as well, MEE M-Duo, no idea if they are any good, were on introductory sale at half price, figured I'd try to trade them to my 15 year old for my Tenores




Here we go...


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys, I'm going to be getting my K545's by tommorow and hopefully I could post some first impressions the day after (and maybe super duper review of something in my arsenal or a tribute to my now dead Hd439's)


----------



## Vain III

Was almost about to bite on the Piston's but then I was browsing fleebay and found new Moshi Vortex's for $12.99. So I snapped those up instead.


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, sorry about the Broncos, but, as a Jets fan, I have to point out that they sell sacks for hiding IN THE GIFT SHOP at the end of each season, (things could be worse...).
> Heaven V arrived
> Westone 40 been burning
> Got a smaller iem (not meaning in size) today as well, MEE M-Duo, no idea if they are any good, were on introductory sale at half price, figured I'd try to trade them to my 15 year old for my Tenores




@doctor, mind sharing your OOTB first impression of the Heaven V. Thanks.


----------



## waynes world

Yeah, c'mon doc! What's the holdup???


----------



## TwinQY

doctorjazz said:


> Caught up, busy night here in Discoveryland. Got Westone W40 burning, Dunu on the way, Heaven V seems to have arrived in New Jersey, should get to me soon,bit overwhelming, to tell the truth, post some more about W40 soon. *Not a night and day differen*ce between it and W4, but definite differences last I listened.


 
 Well, guess you'll have to get the W50/60s when they come out.




  


waynes world said:


> Nasal tone? Whatcha talkin' about Willis?


----------



## doctorjazz

Just listened a bit...not ready to post much yet...they sound good, but so do the W4. W40, Meelectronics, Oms, Gratitudes, Shure 1540, ML Mikros 90, KEF, Onkyo,....... SONIC OVERLOAD ABOUT TO OCCUR! I THINK THE ENGINE IS GOING TO BLOW, CAPTAIN!!!!

(for the Trekkies...)



Whew, thought I might not make it there for a minute...
Anyway, the short of it is that I did listen to the Heaven V, W4 and W40 back to back for a few minutes, just to get an overall feel. While I didn't listen enough to give a detailed impression, I'd say the FAD wasn't embaressed by the company.
More later...


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only song off the Has Been album that I felt was worth keeping


----------



## mochill

Havi b3c will be carried by bigbarginonline next week and the b3pro is not in production anymore


----------



## mochill

Prices $59+$6shipping


----------



## mochill

Truth is out...every pistons are fake except the one sold by xiaomi itself....might look genuine but drivers are not beryllium.
but not to worry..bigbarginonline might hook us up with the real ones


----------



## nehcrow

Ill be demoing the Heaven VI (which apparently sound extremely similar to Heaven V) so can give impressions how they compare to all the mid fi Ive heard. Got high expectations 

Right im in a love affair with my RE0. Old school IEMs baby


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> Truth is out...every pistons are fake except the one sold by xiaomi itself....might look genuine but drivers are not beryllium.
> but not to worry..bigbarginonline might hook us up with the real ones




Wouldn't the ones from IBG be real as they're the partner of Xiaomi?


----------



## Vain III

*WALL OF TEXT; TH-7BB Review*

*Experience:* Right off the bat I am going to say that I don't own any super high-end summit-fi level headphones or equipment. My experience has mostly been in the ᴍɪᴅ-ғɪ range and my testing ᴅᴀᴄ is a modest FireyeDA. I frequently visit Head-Fi, and have gained an abundance of knowledge about this hobby and sound quality in general. I will make it very clear that I am a lot of things; I am a prosumer, I am a technophile, I am a music lover, but I am not an audiophile*.

*Packaging & Accessories:* Unlike the older generation of the TH-series the newer models (TH-7BB, TH-5BB) come in a standard black card-board box with the average photograph of the headphone placed on it. Compared to the original series plastic casing and crazy Japanese artwork, by D[di:], the newer packaging can be seen as a little underwhelming. The only accessory packaged with the TH-7BB is an extension cable ending in a 6.5mm jack; I would have preferred a velvet carrying bag as the headphones did not come with any sort of carrying case. 

*Build Quality:* My initial impressions of the headphone's build quality were bleak. I didn't believe that they could survive a year's worth of normal usage, let alone a week of my insane regiment. I'm not the most gentle of people when it comes to my technology and I am very pleased to say that even through the bends and head-bops the TH-7BB managed to impress me with it's overall stability. Fostex wrapped the set in a very durable black plastic with a nice solid piece of metal going through the frame to allow for size adjustments. The headband is a nicer leather (pleather?) piece with--what feels to be--memory foam stuffed inside that can comfortably rest on your head. The hinge mechanism to hold the ear-cups to the frame is, like the rest of the set, well designed. My only issue with build quality would have to come from the cable. The cable is prone to twists and can be a hassle when you just want to throw the TH-7BB on and go. 

*Reference Tracks:*
Drake - Hold On, We're Going Home, Ed Sheeran - Give Me Love, Florence & The Machine - Shake It Out, Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Ft. Juicy J), Lorde - Still Sane, Michael Buble - Feeling Good and Stardust (Ft. Naturally 7), Counter Strike: GO

*Equipment:*
Nexus 5 > USB OTG > FireyeDA
Lenovo Y400 > FireyeDA

*Sound Quality:* The headphone's were given 60 hours of Burn-In or until no changes were noted.

The TH-7BB has the ability to produce a 3-dimensional image that rivals the best headsets I've auditioned; the Fostex sound-stage is wide and extremely deep thanks to its sᴇᴍɪ-ᴏᴘᴇɴ nature. While playing Counter-Strike: GO I felt enveloped in a world of gun-play and could distinctly make out which side an enemy's gun-fire was coming, while also accurately hearing footsteps from other players. When listening to Micheal Buble's Stardust I could separate the vocals of every member of the Naturally 7. Nothing ever felt to congested, everything was given proper space to develop on it's own.

Drake - Hold On, We're Going Home: Right off the bat we get hit with a nice kick & clap that sends shivers down my spine. The kick is so detailed and crisp that I felt like I was the one pressing the drum-machine's buttons. Around the twelve second mark the "oohs" start coming in from the back of the track. They take no time making their way to the center stage of this sound signature blending effortlessly with the the back-beat. When Drake's vocals and the nice sub-bass finally come into the picture we get hit we a perfect blend of sounds. Nothing is out of place, the drums are still kicking, the sub-bass rumbles, and Drake's vocals are buttery smooth, well, as smooth as his nasally voice could be. Ode to the instrument separation when at 0:35 you can hear the beginning of the drum-roll with pure accuracy. I always thought the drum-roll started at 0:36 and on my L1's it did.

Ed Sheeran - Give Me Love: One place I originally thought the TH-7BB was faulty was the lower mid-range spectrum. The mid-range does a great job being present but in comparison to female voices, male voices always sounded a little pushed back. After the 60 hours of burn-in I feel that the spectrum has balanced itself out a bit and when Ed voice comes in, after the impressive 36 second instrumental, it comes across as clear and pronounced; no longer is this voice stuck behind the guitar rifts and beautiful bass line. As we approach the chorus we start to hear the power and emotion of Ed's vocals as they come a wee-bit forward to give it that extra push.

Florence & The Machine - Shake It Out: This song takes no time to show off Florence Welch's beautiful singing voice and why should it. She can hit from the high mid-range all the way into the low-treble. Shake it out is actually one of the smoother songs in her arsenal and the second you hear the word "regrets" you'll understand that this sound signature works best with the smokiness of her vocals. Everything sounds smooth, smoother than I've ever heard this song sound, there is a bit of pitchiness when she she heightens the octave but it never verges into sibilance. Instead the treble sounds sparkly and detailed. It extends extremely well rolling off just before the 20khz mark. This song is where the TH-7BB reminds me of the T50RP the most because it showcases Fostex's signature treble sparkly. What is great is that even though the treble is sparkly it never feels out of line with the rest of the sound-stage; IE it never makes the mid-range or bass signature sound recessed.

Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Ft. Juicy J): Okay, after all that hype I am going to have to attack the TH-7BB's main weakness. Remember when I said the kick's were crisp and detailed on Drake's track? Completely the opposite here. The Mid-Bass lacks any sort of punch in Dark Horse. It feels absolutely absent from the track. During the main beat you'll get a nice stream of sub-bass and a crisp clap floating around in the background, but there isn't any hit with that sub-bass and it can come across as muddy without the right amplifier. On another note Katy Perry sounds great in this song and the reverb right before the chorus hits really works. You can hear the separation of her vocals as it bounces back. Ode to the sound-stage; due to the lack of mid-bass the song actually works to the advantage of the massive sound stage allowing you to have a more pronounced understanding of where each spectrum begins and ends. I also think this track might be poorly mastered because Juicy J doesn't sound muddy but he does sound a bit recessed like he was just placed onto the track. . During the chorus the mid-bass can be heard thumping in the background as Katy's vocals are pushed forward along with the main (dreamy) break-down. Still, Katy's voice, the sub-bass, and the brilliant imaging make this song a great head-bobbing listen.

Lorde - Still Sane: aka "that-cross-fade". The cross-fade is going to be my main point of interest with this song because with the TH-7BB's it just comes alive. I thought I knew what to epic coming from the L1's which also have a moderately large sound-stage, but I wasn't prepared for the amazing transition between left and right. Still sane is my second favorite song on Lorde's album, second only to Glory & Gore which has an amazing bass line in the third stretch of the song, and it is possibly the most engaging song on this list. We open with Lorde's voice circling your head slowly while a gentle beat starts to come forward from the background. 16 seconds into the track we start getting a nice slow clap that crawls forward until we hit the 22 second mark where BAM, like magic, everything balances itself out. Lorde's voice is still a bit forward but it's intentional to give the song that special 3D effect as her vocals keep swaying from side to side. She's not to far ahead that she seems out of place, but instead just far enough that she feels like a spirit astral projected on to the music. It's magical.

Michael Buble - Feeling Good: Entering with a subtle violin/viola mixture that is quickly followed by a very forward Michael Buble I wanted to include this track due to the wide-range of instruments used. While Michael is singing the intro to the song we can hear the bow scampering across the strings on the violin. I won't say these are the most detailed headphones, but they definitely have a nice clarity to them. Michael vocals are silky as they follow him up and down as he adjusts the tone before the big punch of brass and bass kick in at 0:48 and the song truly begins! Due to the combination of bass and brass the punch is a lot more pronounced on this track and the first time I heard it I actually had a hard time making out all the instruments used. Sure enough after a few times I could start to separate the saxophones and french horns from the large bass and viola combinations. Sure enough the spectrum remains balanced with nothing really popping out, with the exception of Buble's vocals in the intro, and even with such a large amount of instruments behind him at 2:02 to 2:07 you can hear the balance of the spectrum as the all collide with each other. This song is also another great example of the sound stages width. Nothing ever sounds to close to each other, nothing sounds claustrophobic. The pool of sounds just jive into each other. The final note for this song is Michael's deep note at 0:24 is just spectacular! Literal goosebumps.

*Overall:* I feel that while the headphones are lacking punch in the bass department they more than make up for it in a more neutral & smooth sound. If you're a basshead I would someplace else because the sub-bass extends deep but not as deeply as some of you may like. The Mid-range is neither forward, nor back, it just simply exists in the line of neutrality. The treble is sparkly without being to pitchy and doesn't have a problem with sibilance. Plus that instrument separation and sound-stage just make this pair a "must buy" from me. Is it a mini T50RP? No, It has it's own strengths and unlike the T50RP you don't need to spend the extra time modding it before you listen to them. 



Spoiler



P.S. This headset has an impedance of 70 ohm and really comes alive with an amplifier. Without an amplifier the mid-bass will not only sound recessed but also muddy.


----------



## quartertone

mochill said:


> Truth is out...every pistons are fake except the one sold by xiaomi itself....


 
 ????
  
 Wouldn't be it kind of ridiculous to have such a widespread fake industry for a budget bundled earphone?


----------



## mochill

China man


----------



## NightAngelz

Has anybody had experience with this?
  
http://www.chordm.com/
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/671342/chord-major-major-7-jazz-8-rock-9-classical-review
  
 Cost 199USD. They look nice


----------



## quartertone

In other words, mochill, you're saying all the Pistons on Head-Fi are fakes?


----------



## nihontoman

What is this Havi B3c you are talking about mochill?


----------



## doctorjazz

Shoot, time for snowblowing again (otherwise known as THE IEM ISOLATION TEST!)


----------



## doctorjazz

www.lstnheadphones.com/
These look great, have an interesting story connected to them. Anyone know about them?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

just pulled the trigger on the ax35. hope this one will go well after a disaster purchase on the fxt90 (sorry fxt90 fans)


----------



## Gee Simpson

What's people's experiences with accessory jack? Any good?


----------



## peter123

audiohurric4ne said:


> just pulled the trigger on the ax35. hope this one will go well after a disaster purchase on the fxt90 (sorry fxt90 fans)




I'm really curious about the ax35, anyone ready to share some impression?


----------



## mochill

Yes I'm afraid so ...but not to worry bigbarinonline is getting them in


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Yes I'm afraid so ...but not to worry bigbarinonline is getting them in




And the source of this is bigbarginonline?


----------



## nehcrow

mochill... there are people who have bought Pistons from Ibuygou without problems. They aren't fakes.


----------



## mochill

Yes he told me that....ill see when I buy the real ones


----------



## audiohurric4ne

peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about the ax35, anyone ready to share some impression?


 
  
 mine will take about a week on shipping. i really hope this one will satisfy my heavy metal needs.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Yes I'm afraid so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 bigbarginonline sold me a defective AX60. Really mochill? And then sent me several emails - after ebay made them take it back and give me my money back - stating that it was working and they didn't find a problem. The right side had went completely dead, and it shocked me a couple of times before dying.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about the ax35, anyone ready to share some impression?


 
  
 The aX35 and ax30 I should be getting today. So hopefully I can give some real brief first impressions before the end of the work day.
  
 And my Heaven V and Fostex TE-05 I'll probably see Friday or next Monday.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> The aX35 and ax30 I should be getting today. So hopefully I can give some real brief first impressions before the end of the work day.




Than you Eric, I'm really looking forward to your impressions on them.


----------



## BenF

gee simpson said:


> What's people's experiences with accessory jack? Any good?


 

 They are reliable, bought from them in the past.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> I'm really curious about the ax35, anyone ready to share some impression?


 
 They are awesome. Nice deep bass, crisp vocals, nice extended highs with some sparkle, slight V sig. They make a great budget hybrid, and beat out the majority of single BA sets I've tried.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Havi b3c will be carried by bigbarginonline next week and the b3pro is not in production anymore


 
  
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The B3 Pro is one of the best purchases I've made, and my #1 set. IEMagent also was lucky enough to get the actual Pro, and he ended up selling his Dunu-1k and OM IEP off for them. Tell BBO to yell at Havi to put it in production again.
  
 We have made some progress modding the b3c in the Chinese thread. Turns out if you remove the foam and the resistors on the drivers, it opens up the sound quite a bit. Still isn't at the pro level, but I'm opening mine up today to see if all that is needed is a resistor swap to turn the new ones into pros. Wishful thinking, but you never know.
  


mochill said:


> Truth is out...every pistons are fake except the one sold by xiaomi itself....might look genuine but drivers are not beryllium.
> but not to worry..bigbarginonline might hook us up with the real ones


 
 The Ibuygou ones are convincing. I will order a set of Pistons directly from Xiaomi to compare.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> They are awesome. Nice deep bass, crisp vocals, nice extended highs with some sparkle, slight V sig. They make a great budget hybrid, and beat out the majority of single BA sets I've tried.




Thank you, I appreciate your impression!


----------



## 129207

bhazard said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The B3 Pro is one of the best purchases I've made, and my #1 set. IEMagent also was lucky enough to get the actual Pro, and he ended up selling his Dunu-1k and OM IEP off for them. Tell BBO to yell at Havi to put it in production again.
> 
> We have made some progress modding the b3c in the Chinese thread. Turns out if you remove the foam and the resistors on the drivers, it opens up the sound quite a bit. Still isn't at the pro level, but I'm opening mine up today to see if all that is needed is a resistor swap to turn the new ones into pros. Wishful thinking, but you never know.
> 
> The Ibuygou ones are convincing. I will order a set of Pistons directly from Xiaomi to compare.




I really hope the crappy B3 can be turned around. If someone needs photos of its internals, let me know. I have no trouble tearing mine up.


----------



## bhazard

negakinu said:


> I really hope the crappy B3 can be turned around. If someone needs photos of its internals, let me know. I have no trouble tearing mine up.




There are instructions to disassemble in the thread. Remove the foam on the drivers and desolder the resistors and see what you think. Internal pics would be great.


----------



## Zelda

*MEElectronics CC-51 for $30 + shipping*
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/MEElectronics-CC-51-Ceramic-In-Ear-Headphone-/131009775356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e80ca86fc


----------



## Gee Simpson

benf said:


> They are reliable, bought from them in the past.




Do you know if they can mark items at a lower price or as a gift?


----------



## BenF

gee simpson said:


> Do you know if they can mark items at a lower price or as a gift?


 

 They sure can


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The B3 Pro is one of the best purchases I've made, and my #1 set. IEMagent also was lucky enough to get the actual Pro, and he ended up selling his Dunu-1k and OM IEP off for them.


 
 Did he post this info or a comparison somewhere?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Did he post this info or a comparison somewhere?


 
 I posted the impressions of his in the other thread, because I think he's banned.


----------



## Vain III

HA! IEM didn't seem like a bad guy at all, in fact I liked some of his posts, but I would take any new recommendations from him with a grain of salt. That man has new toy syndrome out the arse.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, some more quick impressions (first, my impression of President Obama...never mind)...
Heaven V, listened a bit more (falling asleep with them), lows good for single BA, which I believe these are, won't floor bassheads, but adequate amount, good definition. Highs similar, don't jump out at you, but there when you listen to them. Soundstage pretty wide, haven't gone head to head with others. What I think has people gaga over these, is not any particular performance area, but rather the whole gestalt. There is a cohesiveness, wholeness, they possess which I think is special. Pace/Rhythm are really captured, draw you in to the music (this could be a benefit of 1 driver-Doctorjazz theory alert-that keeps the different spectra united. In speakers, if I remember correctly, while there is benefit to using separate drivers in different frequency range, there is a price in phase coherence. Different drivers can behave differently, and different frequencies behave differently, and the crossover itself has some effects. Much high end design is dealing with these driver anomalies). Anyway, these are enjoyable, involving.
standard disclaimer-still early on, got a lot of listening to do, and, as previously (and somewhat hysterically) noted, got lots of headphones/cds on the plate right now (makes a nice meal, though)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, some more quick impressions (first, my impression of President Obama...never mind)...
> Heaven V, listened a bit more (falling asleep with them), lows good for single BA, which I believe these are, won't floor bassheads, but adequate amount, good definition. Highs similar, don't jump out at you, but there when you listen to them. Soundstage pretty wide, haven't gone head to head with others. *What I think has people gaga over these, is not any particular performance area, but rather the whole gestalt. There is a cohesiveness, wholeness, they possess which I think is special. Pace/Rhythm are really captured, draw you in to the music *(this could be a benefit of 1 driver-Doctorjazz theory alert-that keeps the different spectra united. In speakers, if I remember correctly, while there is benefit to using separate drivers in different frequency range, there is a price in phase coherence. Different drivers can behave differently, and different frequencies behave differently, and the crossover itself has some effects. Much high end design is dealing with these driver anomalies). *Anyway, these are enjoyable, involving.*
> standard disclaimer-still early on, got a lot of listening to do, and, as previously (and somewhat hysterically) noted, got lots of headphones/cds on the plate right now (makes a nice meal, though)


 
  
 Good stuff doc! What you typed makes me think of the M200's (which is why I love them so much). And this seems to jive with Danny's comparison of the two...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


dannybai said:


> My Heaven V is starting show the Aging already because I've been using them so much.
> 
> M200, VAging quick comparisons.  Surprisingly the Aging sounds almost as big but the instruments and vocals sound closer.  Bass is faster, doesn't reach as deep as the M200 but has better impact due to it being faster, punchier and precise.  M200 sounds a bit airier but not as focused.  Instrument separation is very good on both.  Love the high-hats on the M200's with the song I'm listening to.  The M200's sounds slightly thicker and bass does protrude in the mix but not so with the VAging.  Both are absolutely lovely but for those who find the M200's to be a little bass heavy, the VAging cures that without being bass light.  It's definitely not bass light.  VAging has crispier treble, more energy.  I was comparing it to the Sony H3 the other day and I absolutely loved them both but the H3 was sounding romantic and the VAging sounding more lively with more energy.  I am finding the same sort of conclusion with the M200.  For guys like ericp, Wayne and Dsnuts who basically own all the phones that I own, these will be a change in sound that is very welcoming.  These even don't remotely sound like the Doppio's.  An excellent mix of dynamic and armature.  These are a hybrid sound without being hybrid.


----------



## bhazard

Ordered the Piston directly from Xiaomi. I will compare it to the Ibuygou one once received.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your impression!


 
  
  
 Have the AX30 in my ears right now. Wow!! Nice straight out of the box... Very nice clarity and great snergy with with dynamic and BA. Mids are a  bit forward, but with good extension and decay on both ends. This is not the neutral one but full sounding (a couple of notches north of neutral). The bass is better than the DN-900. Right now I would say this sound is somewhere between the DN-900 and DN-1000 (leaning toward the 1K). I don't know if I would say it's better than the DN-1000 yet, but it's close. Very nice! 

 Okay, about to pop the AX35 in my ears now. Nice job, and the physical earphone is much better put together than the AX60. The AX30 is suppose to be the earphone with more of a bass umph. I expect it to fill out even more with burn in. Okay, now let's see what the Ax35 gives.


----------



## mkz

ericp10 said:


> Have the AX30 in my ears right now. Wow!! Nice straight out of the box... Pretty much what bhazard stated is true. Very nice clarity and great snergy with with dynamic and BA. Mids are a  bit forward, but with good extension and decay on both ends. This is not the neutral one but full sounding (a couple of notches north of neutral). The bass is better than the DN-900. Right now I would say this sound is somewhere between the DN-900 and DN-1000 (leaning toward the 1K). I don't know if I would say it's better than the DN-1000 yet, but it's close. Very nice!
> 
> Okay, about to pop the AX35 in my ears now. Nice job, and the physical earphone is much better put together than the AX60. The AX30 is suppose to be the earphone with more of a bass umph. I expect it to fill out even more with burn in. Okay, now let's see what the Ax35 gives.


 

 Nice. Where can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> Have the AX30 in my ears right now. Wow!! Nice straight out of the box... Pretty much what bhazard stated is true. Very nice clarity and great snergy with with dynamic and BA. Mids are a  bit forward, but with good extension and decay on both ends. Neutral but full sounding (maybe a bit north of neutral). The bass may be better than the DN-900. Right now I would say this sound is somewhere between the DN-900 and DN-1000. I don't know if I would say it's better than the DN-1000 yet, but it's close. Very nice!
> 
> 
> Okay, about to pop the AX30 in my ears now. Nice job, and the physical earphone is much better put together than the AX60.




Nice, this is exactly what I was hoping for.

Edit: I need to learn how to read


----------



## quartertone

audiohurric4ne said:


> just pulled the trigger on the ax35.


 
  
 Where did you buy it?
  


ericp10 said:


> Right now I would say this sound is somewhere between the DN-900 and DN-1000 (leaning toward the 1K). I don't know if I would say it's better than the DN-1000 yet, but it's close. Very nice!


 
  
 Would be kind of surprising if the AX30 for $60 were better than the Dunu for $200, which is also praised as punching above its price.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> Nice, this is exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the ax30 and the ax35?
> 
> I read somewhere that the ax30 has more bass and somewhere else that it's the other way around......


 
  
 The AX30 has more bass umph, but the AX35 has more bass extension. In a nutshell, from what I'm hearing right now, the AX35 is the neutral one and more refined, the the AX30 sounds quite good too. I think the AX30 has more shimmery highs. Mids are more liquid in the AX35. Both are pretty darn good and compete very easily with the DN-900 and DN-1000. Need to A/B when I get home (and more burn in). But yeah, fuller sound in the AX30.


----------



## ericp10

I like the cable better on the AX30. The AX35 cable is too rubbery and more like the AX60's cable.


----------



## ericp10

What Astrotec did manage to do very well, however, is blend the dynamic and BA drivers. Some hybrids I've heard are like: here are the BAs and now the dynamic for bass. There is more cohesiveness in the sound between the two different style of drivers in these Astrotecs.


----------



## quartertone

That's something the DN-100 really pulls off, getting the driver co-operation right.


----------



## peter123

This.........


bhazard said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The B3 Pro is one of the best purchases I've made, and my #1 set. IEMagent also was lucky enough to get the actual Pro, and he ended up selling his Dunu-1k and OM IEP off for them. Tell BBO to yell at Havi to put it in production again.



........and this.......



quartertone said:


> Would be kind of surprising if the AX30 for $60 were better than the Dunu for $200, which is also praised as punching above its price.




..........magic does happen sometimes


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> The AX30 has more bass umph, but the AX35 has more bass extension. In a nutshell, from what I'm hearing right now, the AX35 is the neutral one and more refined, the the AX30 sounds quite good too. I think the AX30 has more shimmery highs. Mids are more liquid in the AX35. Both are pretty darn good and compete very easily with the DN-900 and DN-1000. Need to A/B when I get home (and more burn in). But yeah, fuller sound in the AX30.




Thank you, I'm having a really hard time to find a reason not to get the ax35 now


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> This.........
> ........and this.......
> ..........magic does happen sometimes


 
 Yeah, I'm not saying that the AX30 and AX35 are better than the Dunus now. At this point all I am is saying is that they don't lag eons behind those two in sound quality. Again, I need to A/B. But I can say these certainly above their retail prices, and I do think Astrotec had meant to go up against Dunu in sound quality and value with these two iems.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying that the AX30 and AX35 are better than the Dunus now. At this point all I am is saying is that they don't lag eons behind those two in sound quality. Again, I need to A/B. But I can say these certainly above their retail prices, and I do think Astrotec had meant to go up against Dunu in sound quality and value with these two iems.




Yeah, yeah it was enough to convince me but I'm weaker than most.

Just ordered a pair from the garbagebin


----------



## audiohurric4ne

quartertone said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> 
> Would be kind of surprising if the AX30 for $60 were better than the Dunu for $200, which is also praised as punching above its price.


 
  
 www.treoo.com


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> The AX30 has more bass umph, but the AX35 has more bass extension. In a nutshell, from what I'm hearing right now, the AX35 is the neutral one and more refined, the the AX30 sounds quite good too. I think the AX30 has more shimmery highs. *Mids are more liquid in the AX35*. Both are pretty darn good and compete very easily with the DN-900 and DN-1000. Need to A/B when I get home (and more burn in). But yeah, fuller sound in the AX30.


 
 Does this mean that AX35 has better vocals than AX30?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

ericp10 said:


> The AX30 has more bass umph, but the AX35 has more bass extension. In a nutshell, from what I'm hearing right now, the AX35 is the neutral one and more refined, the the AX30 sounds quite good too. I think the AX30 has more shimmery highs. Mids are more liquid in the AX35. Both are pretty darn good and compete very easily with the DN-900 and DN-1000. Need to A/B when I get home (and more burn in). But yeah, fuller sound in the AX30.






 


can u please listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1WX9WXQZg (32:38 or if you have time listen to all of em ) on both and tell me which sounds better ?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, some more quick impressions (first, my impression of President Obama...never mind)...
> Heaven V, listened a bit more (falling asleep with them), lows good for single BA, which I believe these are, won't floor bassheads, but adequate amount, good definition. Highs similar, don't jump out at you, but there when you listen to them. Soundstage pretty wide, haven't gone head to head with others. What I think has people gaga over these, is not any particular performance area, but rather the whole gestalt. There is a cohesiveness, wholeness, they possess which I think is special. Pace/Rhythm are really captured, draw you in to the music (this could be a benefit of 1 driver-Doctorjazz theory alert-that keeps the different spectra united. In speakers, if I remember correctly, while there is benefit to using separate drivers in different frequency range, there is a price in phase coherence. Different drivers can behave differently, and different frequencies behave differently, and the crossover itself has some effects. Much high end design is dealing with these driver anomalies). Anyway, these are enjoyable, involving.
> standard disclaimer-still early on, got a lot of listening to do, and, as previously (and somewhat hysterically) noted, got lots of headphones/cds on the plate right now (makes a nice meal, though)


 
  


waynes world said:


> Good stuff doc! What you typed makes me think of the M200's (which is why I love them so much). And this seems to jive with Danny's comparison of the two...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 nice descriptions guys!  i think doctorjazz's theory might be right on! pace and rhythm separate the men from the boys in high end phones....and crossovers often get in the way....this is where the Zero Audio products really shine.....


----------



## mochill

I still think the pistons are real that I got from in shoes and my one just came in and the still sound just as beautiful as before


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying that the AX30 and AX35 are better than the Dunus now. At this point all I am is saying is that they don't lag eons behind those two in sound quality. Again, I need to A/B. But I can say these certainly above their retail prices, and I do think Astrotec had meant to go up against Dunu in sound quality and value with these two iems.




What are the AX30 & AX35 like in comparison to the IM70?


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Does this mean that AX35 has better vocals than AX30?


 
  
  
 It's means you have a choice in sound signature. I like the sound in both actually. I think audiophiles would like the sound more in the AX35. I can't say one is better than the other right now. It's what you like to here. The AX35 also gives you a tin can to hold your tips in, and a fancier cable. The AX30 doesn't. I like the AX30's cable better.


----------



## ericp10

audiohurric4ne said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > The AX30 has more bass umph, but the AX35 has more bass extension. In a nutshell, from what I'm hearing right now, the AX35 is the neutral one and more refined, the the AX30 sounds quite good too. I think the AX30 has more shimmery highs. Mids are more liquid in the AX35. Both are pretty darn good and compete very easily with the DN-900 and DN-1000. Need to A/B when I get home (and more burn in). But yeah, fuller sound in the AX30.
> ...


 
  
  
 Sorry, I can do it until I get home, perhaps.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> What are the AX30 & AX35 like in comparison to the IM70?


 
  
 IM70 has a bigger fuller sound is all I can tell you right now.


----------



## jant71

Very handsome new phone coming for those who like some bass...


----------



## hapasam

Sorry for not asking in the suggestions thread, but I wanted a perspective from you guys since generally I have been very satisfied with the suggestions in the discovery thread. 
  
 What are the best IEMs under 30$? I am looking for IEMs that isolate quite a bit if possible and I am a fan of having quite a lot of treble. 
  
 Are the FX101 still the best for this <30$ price range?


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> Very handsome new phone coming for those who like some bass...


 
 where did the "EX" part go?


----------



## jant71

zelda said:


> where did the "EX" part go?


 

 That part went into here..

 Brass....fancy!


----------



## quartertone

What are they?


----------



## mochill

Mmmm pistons


----------



## Zelda

pics not showing, jant


----------



## jant71

Yeah, I know, whatever recent update they did to the site seems to make images disappear when copy/pasted and not embedded. Had been easier and got used to copy pasting them but that seems to only work temporary then they magically go away.
  
 Anyhow, I'll just say that Sony has a new 12mm driver they seem to like...

 ...and put it in an EX650 and XB70 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## dweaver

OK day 2 of using the AKG K323 and I am getting more impressed by these. They are so tiny I can sleep on my side with them in, yet they sound better than anything I have heard under a $100 and rival several IEM's I have owned in the $200 realm.

The signature still is a bit V shaped but the midrange is never distant or veiled it actually is more like it has a spike in the lower treble and a very small pleasant hump in the mid bass. The overall signature is slightly warmer than my K545 with added treble clarity and ever so slightly less sub bass.

They are comfortable as all get out and seem solidly built. For their price I can not imagine anyone but a heavy bass head or treblehead being disappointed. I will be very interested to see how they stack up sonically to my Aurisonic Rockets when they come in. But for anyone looking for a nice detailed somewhat audiophile oriented IEM at the $50 mark these are going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Vain III

dweaver said:


> OK day 2 of using the AKG K323 and I am getting more impressed by these. They are so tiny I can sleep on my side with them in, yet they sound better than anything I have heard under a $100 and rival several IEM's I have owned in the $200 realm.




Trust me, mate. The way you're hyping these up I'm about ready to throw the $40 (orange) amazon down on my next Payday. I've already got the Moshi Vortex & Om IEP coming in. Do I really need another one?       

I'm also looking at grabbing the ATH-S500 (Street Monitor) because I have some CDjapan points to burn.


----------



## waynes world

C'mon Vain, keep vlenbo company and get the re700's


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> C'mon Vain, keep vlenbo company and get the re700's


 

 +1


----------



## Vain III

waynes world said:


> C'mon Vain, keep vlenbo company and get the re700's




Maybe if I get the L1's and a couple other things sold I will, but didn't he say something about rolled-off highs or am I thinking of another headphone? I tend to like my treble to extend at least moderately. The JVC ruined quickly rolled off treble for me because, when I was a wee little head-fier, I listened to my FX40's straight out of the box instead of burning them first.


----------



## dweaver

OK I do new to be clear, I really like the AKG house sound and while the K323 is definitely on the coloured end of that signature it definitely is of the same family.

So having said that I like this little IEM sonically speaking more than any JVC IEM I have owned (FXT90, FXD80, FXZ100), and the Sony XBA-H1, Shure SE215. I do not think they are technically better than the IEM's mentioned but they are no worse than the best of them. I think if I had a pair of VSonic GR07 on hand the Vsonic might be better technically speaking but if so, only just. They just don't have the usual issues associated with an IEM at this price such as fake sounding sound stage, graininess in the mids or treble, or really poor cabling. The fact that they are as small as the Aurisonic Rocket or very close to it and have been out for several months is amazing. I have not heard my Rockets yet but unless they really something special sonically that rivals their build quality these little babies might be the perfect alternative for people on a tight budget that want a small IEM and good quality sound (I would have to go through 6 pairs of these to hit the retail price of the Rocket with microphone to justify just the build quality).

BTW I have not burned these in and have just been using them but the sound is definitely changing with use and only for the better. The bass is more level and the treble is starting to not be quite as crisp.

I have two co-workers that have tried them and one of them who used to own my old GR07 (lost them a while back) has ordered a pair. The other person who bought a pair of MTPC at Christmas prefers the added bass of the MTPC (personally I think a part of him didn't want a $50 IEM competing with his $400 retail Coppers even though he got them for only $99).


----------



## vlenbo

vain iii said:


> Maybe if I get the L1's and a couple other things sold I will, but didn't he say something about rolled-off highs or am I thinking of another headphone? I tend to like my treble to extend at least moderately. The JVC ruined quickly rolled off treble for me because, when I was a wee little head-fier, I listened to my FX40's straight out of the box instead of burning them first.


 
 I said that the treble was dark, not rolled off. If I didn't specify that, I must truly suck at articulating my posts, lol.
  
 They didn't sound like that anymore after burn-in though. It became a truly balanced headphone right after I gave them a chance. The treble and bass are well extended as well, my favorite headphone, followed by the Martin logans.
  
 By all means give the re700s a chance, they are truly worth their price. I think they can compete with $250 headphones for sure.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> I said that the treble was dark, not rolled off. If I didn't specify that, I must truly suck at articulating my posts, lol.




Don't worry mate, as I said, it probably was another headphone. When writing my TH-7BB review I went and read tons of other reviews to try and figure out which _reviewing_ style fit me.


----------



## bhazard

dweaver said:


> OK day 2 of using the AKG K323 and I am getting more impressed by these. They are so tiny I can sleep on my side with them in, yet they sound better than anything I have heard under a $100 and rival several IEM's I have owned in the $200 realm.
> 
> The signature still is a bit V shaped but the midrange is never distant or veiled it actually is more like it has a spike in the lower treble and a very small pleasant hump in the mid bass. The overall signature is slightly warmer than my K545 with added treble clarity and ever so slightly less sub bass.
> 
> They are comfortable as all get out and seem solidly built. For their price I can not imagine anyone but a heavy bass head or treblehead being disappointed. I will be very interested to see how they stack up sonically to my Aurisonic Rockets when they come in. But for anyone looking for a nice detailed somewhat audiophile oriented IEM at the $50 mark these are going to be hard to beat.


 
 I just grabbed these for $27 brand new. I cannot resist price/performance deals, so let's see how well they do.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> I just grabbed these for $27 brand new. I cannot resist price/performance deals, so let's see how well they do.




Wut where?


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> Wut where?


 
 Ebay seller. He may have more so look quick.
  
 Seller: *ordonezfan*


----------



## dweaver

Crazy good price!!! Congrats  I hope they live up to my hype. But at that price they only have be half as good as my hype LOL


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not currently, but I followed him just in case.


----------



## mochill

The pistons I had before had black drivers and the one I got today have a golden hue drivers in them just like the original and also the package seem more better quality but the iem looks the same


----------



## sfwalcer

# Pistons
  


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/100x100px-LS-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
> 
> sfwalcer
> Master Troll
> ...


 
... WOW i finally used hashtag on one of my posts. HIPSTER LEVEL OVA' 90000000000000000000!!!


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> The pistons I had before had black drivers and the one I got today have a golden hue drivers in them just like the original and also the package seem more better quality but the iem looks the same




You, however, stated they sounded the same. Has that changed?


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> # Pistons
> 
> 
> ... WOW i finally used hashtag on one of my posts. HIPSTER LEVEL OVA' 90000000000000000000!!!




Is there a repository of these Japanese girl gifs somewhere? Sharing the wealth will get you to super hipster!


----------



## sfwalcer

vwinter said:


> Is there a *repositor*y of these *Japanese* girl gifs somewhere? Sharing the wealth will get you to super hipster!


 

 Too bad you can't even tell if that was Jpn or Korean so your hipster status is auto revoked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Da' source forever flows meng, i ain't telling.


----------



## mochill

Yes no flabby bass better midrange clarity and extended treble


----------



## mochill

Higher level volume capabilities


----------



## Vain III

vwinter said:


> Is there a repository of these Japanese girl gifs somewhere? Sharing the wealth will get you to super hipster!




Yes, it's called Tumblr.


----------



## mochill

Waiting patiently for the fostex te05


----------



## mochill

Finally a headphoneous supremeus


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Yes no flabby bass better midrange clarity and extended treble


 

 ^ You forgot your favorite words like naturally organic chill.  Cuz it ain't chill worthy if it ain't organic meng. 
  
 Oh speaking of organic, you peps needs to get on this ASAP. D'YAM America is indeed the belly of the beast, the best and worst all "wrapped & rolled" into one sigh. They really think we are the worlds dumpster for all things crap and toxic huh???
  
 http://foodbabe.com/subway/
  
 Please sign this thing cuz they are literally putting plastic preservatives into the bread to make them last longer while it is banned in other countries just like GMOs.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> C'mon Vain, keep vlenbo company and get the re700's


 
  
 +


sfwalcer said:


> +1


 
 Thanks... guys...




  
 You're awesome for advocating the re700 one man club.. +1


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys, the KEF M200 vs Brainwavz R3 Comparison is done!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-dual-dynamic-skirmish-kef-m200-vs-brainwavz-r3-comparison/180
  
 Hope you like it!


----------



## TwinQY

Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> Da' source forever flows meng, i ain't telling.


 
 It's nothting mindboggling*. I* got it from tumblr. He got it from me.
 He's never posted anything original in his life. Sorry for ruining the fantasy, folks.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Quote:
> It's nothting mindboggling*. I* got it from tumblr. He got it from me.
> He's never posted anything original in his life. Sorry for ruining the fantasy, folks.


 

 Shhhhh no one has gots to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You gots to make it your own meng, didn't you people learn anything from Steve Jobs???


> _I mean Picasso had a saying he said good artists copy great artists steal. *And we [Apple] have always been shameless about stealing great ideas*_


 
  
 You used it, I OWNED IT!!! Nuff said.


----------



## ericp10

Going to bed and I don't have any detailed impressions for you yet, but I've been A/Bing the DN-1000, DN-900, AX30 and AX 35. The DN-1k is still the clear leader in depth, clarity and imaging. After than that, it's a lot tougher to say which of the other three is better. Each has its own character and perform quite distinctly above price point. Fellas, it really gets down to sound signature preference. But at this point, without much burn in, it wouldn't be honest to say the Astrotecs perform better than the DN-900 or vice versa. The 900 may have better and fuller mids, but the 30 will excel in bass and highs. The 35 shines with its more refined and detailed neutral signature. But the 1k is absolutely ahead of those three. All four are excellent values in sound and quality.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> You used it, I OWNED IT!!! Nuff said.


 
 You're not particularly good with it anyways so give it back.


----------



## Vain III




----------



## Idsynchrono_24




----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> You're not particularly good with it anyways so give it back.


 
 ^ Welp it was wasted on you anyways...... 
  
 Better me than you. hoho
  


vain iii said:


>


 
 ^ This is how you shoot boi!!!
  



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
  
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


>


----------



## nick n

mochill said:


> Finally a headphoneous supremeus


 

 in about a week or two you will get the email directing you to the special Supremus passworded lounge here, and the exclusive list of discount  places.  Look for it soon. They no longer send out t-shirts think that got too costly. No idea what happened to the fancy stickers thing.
 Sf how do you keep the leopard fuzz on the brim of your hat there so sharp looking?


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ You forgot your favorite words like naturally organic chill.  Cuz it ain't chill worthy if it ain't organic meng.
> 
> Oh speaking of organic, you peps needs to get on this ASAP. D'YAM America is indeed the belly of the beast, the best and worst all "wrapped & rolled" into one sigh. They really think we are the worlds dumpster for all things crap and toxic huh???
> 
> ...


 

 Thats OK. They cannot put a Taco Bell in my city becuase they fail the minimum meat standard.


----------



## quartertone

sfwalcer said:


> vwinter said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a *repositor*y of these *Japanese* girl gifs somewhere? Sharing the wealth will get you to super hipster!
> ...


 
  
 Ethnically, they're actually the same (except for the Ainu).


----------



## quartertone

Any updates on the Zero Audio shootout? I'd like to hear more about the Singolo. I'd really like to have a good all-rounder with that small, slim form factor (aside from the UE700).


----------



## Leo888

Can someone with both the Heaven V and CKN70 kindly let me know the difference in size in terms of diameter and length of the housing. Would be helpful for me if the V has a similar or smaller diameter to fit my small, narrow and shallow ear canal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## quartertone

The Heaven is slightly longer, but I don't think it's wider (don't have the CKN70 anymore). It doesn't require deep insertion though, and can easily be slanted.


----------



## Leo888

quartertone said:


> The Heaven is slightly longer, but I don't think it's wider (don't have the CKN70 anymore). It doesn't require deep insertion though, and can easily be slanted.




Hi quartertone, thanks for the input. Appreciate it. So, it's gonna stick out quite a little on my ears then. Hope the cable is light weight enough so as not to pull down the housing when moving around. Can it be easily worn over ear with the flat cable.


----------



## quartertone

Over ear is slightly awkward but possible, depending on the dimensions of your outer ear. But if you wear them down, you can slant the housings downwards and they don't really stick out (I can easily sleep on my Heaven IV). The cable doesn't pull on them particularly hard.


----------



## Leo888

quartertone said:


> Over ear is slightly awkward but possible, depending on the dimensions of your outer ear. But if you wear them down, you can slant the housings downwards and they don't really stick out (I can easily sleep on my Heaven IV). The cable doesn't pull on them particularly hard.




That's good to know. Thanks again quartertone. Might get a used V but might have to forgo the warranty for some reason. How's the quality of FAD in general? Any thoughts?


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the can70 on order, who knows when it will come. Don't like the Heaven V flat cable, very microphonic, can be worn over ear, which helps (had to do that last dog walk), but not really shaped for that.


----------



## Grayson73

Should I buy the Denon AH-D340 for $75 used?  Will it beat the Yamaha HPH-200, Gemini HSR-1000 and HA-S500?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

quartertone said:


> Any updates on the Zero Audio shootout? I'd like to hear more about the Singolo. I'd really like to have a good all-rounder with that small, slim form factor (aside from the UE700).


 
 working on it right now.  preliminary listening tests indicate SINGOLO is  A KEEPER.  full review comparing all five Zero Audio iems just around the corner. Singolo has best
 aspects of Tenore and Basso combined in nice synthesis, less detail than Doppios and less texture and magnificence, but faster and more fun. recommended. way better than
 the old 300 series and worthy. stay tuned..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I have the can70 on order, who knows when it will come. Don't like the Heaven V flat cable, very microphonic, can be worn over ear, which helps (had to do that last dog walk), but not really shaped for that.


 
 whats the can70?


----------



## BenF

drbluenewmexico said:


> whats the can70?


 

 CKN70


----------



## wrathzombie

For all fellow Indian Head-fiers.. Clearance sale - Cowon India - http://www.cowonindia.in/content.aspx?pgid=36908


----------



## mochill

Fostex te-05 will arrive by Tuesday....oh yeah


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

mochill said:


> Fostex te-05 will arrive by Tuesday....oh yeah




Nice. Looking forward to impressions and a price drop myself. It's supposed to be a paragon of neutrality or something, although there are some directly conflicting opinions on the prototype model in regards to its smoothness/sibilance.


----------



## mochill

What are the news about the te05 sound quality....i like neutrality but it has to be that Organically neutral sound


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

mochill said:


> What are the news about the te05 sound quality....i like neutrality but it has to be that Organically neutral sound




There were some impressions over at the pirate den from Anax:

"Fostex iem is superbly neutral, clear, not warm, not analytical, just right. Probably the best reference sounding headphone or iem ever made for around $100 imo. Stunning."

 and some from audio360 (I believe) where Warren Chi and another person disclosed some conflicting impressions. I don't think this is gonna be an "organic" sound, so much as it is a flat and uncolored sound, allowing you to hear a record as the engineer intended


----------



## mochill

Noooooo. Need my organic sound:'(...jk still goons see how they stack up and sound but just by their look I can see an organic sounding iem


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

shigzeo also wrote up a quick set of impressions for them here: http://ohm-image.net/opinion/audiophile/fostex-year-end-goodies-te-05-earphones-and-hpa4-dac

Gonna wait it out myself. The general gist seems quite good, but I need more impressions and perspective


----------



## mochill

I'll be sure to post my finding about the sound when I get the and also do a mini comparo


----------



## vlenbo

You guys HAVE to buy the martin logans. They're pretty awesome in sound, and they produce the instruments and micro detailing faithfully for a former $300 headphone. Besides, it's going to be discontinued soon enough, so it can't hurt to try it.


----------



## mochill

Listen to the darkside


----------



## mochill

Love my mikros90


----------



## sfwalcer

> Originally Posted by *Hutnicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *sfwalcer*
> ...


 
 ^ WOW DAT WAS FAST!!! YA'LL ARE AWESOME!!! POWER TO DA' PEOPLE/ # VOTE WITH YOUR DOLLA'S MENG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/subway-removing-chemical-bread-22382170
  
 http://www.nbcnews.com/health/diet-fitness/food-blogger-urges-subway-remove-chemical-bread-n23236
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> There were some impressions over at the pirate den from Anax:
> 
> "Fostex iem is superbly neutral, clear, not warm, not analytical, just right. Probably the best reference sounding headphone or iem ever made for around $100 imo. Stunning."
> 
> and _some from audio360 (I believe) where Warren Chi and another person disclosed some conflicting impressions._ *I don't think this is gonna be an "organic" sound, so much as it is a flat and uncolored sound, allowing you to hear a record as the engineer intended*


 
_ehhh i am not sure if i can trust noobs that hyped these cans up tbh._ 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/670454/pioneer-se-a1000-appreciation-club-sennheiser-hd-650-for-45
  
*ehhh X2 but isn't flat/ uncolored sound in which allows you to hear EXACTLY as the engineers intended the very meaning of "ORGANIC" true to it's source??? LMAO Isn't that call reference sound??? *




  


mochill said:


> Noooooo. Need my *organic sound*:'(...jk still goons see how they stack up and sound but just by their look I can see an organic sounding iem


 
  
 +


mochill said:


> What are the news about the te05 sound quality....i like neutrality but it has to be that *Organically neutral sound*


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> You guys HAVE to buy the martin logans. They're pretty awesome in sound, and *they produce the instruments and micro detailing faithfully* for a former $300 headphone. Besides, it's going to be discontinued soon enough, so it can't hurt to try it.


 
 ^ + 1
  
*Dat "Reference" sound boi!!! *


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ WOW DAT WAS FAST!!! YA'LL ARE AWESOME!!! POWER TO DA' PEOPLE/ # VOTE WITH YOUR DOLLA'S MENG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Organic is debatable. Being neutral doesn't necessarily mean organic. Flat unreferenced sound was given to the gr07 many times, and people have called it dull, organic, flat, reference. However, that doesn't mean it is natural sounding. That's why I usually stay away from iems and headphones like that.
  
 The ck10s were one of those referenced iems, but most people here didn't buy it, so I ventured for them myself. They were close to reference sounding if it wasn't for the liquid midrange, but it was a great earphone.
  
 These martins are $100, so it is only natural to buy them instantly, and they are worth it!
  
 Problem is though, at least only for me, it won't be enough to satisfy my craving for other headphones. That's where the re700s come in. I say they are both great buddies when it comes to SQ. One is natural, the other is smoother and more airy. Peopl ehave to buy the martins though, it can sound organic in a sense that many people can forget about the "dull, boring" nature of headphonoes like this.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I haven't ever heard those Pioneers that Warren hyped and aside from that, I don't really agree with Anax's take on the ES5 myself. I've found shigzeo to have pretty similar tastes to myself on earphones though, so it's gotten me sufficiently interested. 

As for the organic/flat thing, you're just arguing semantics. I take organic to mean close to what's heard in the natural world. That sometimes does imply some level of coloration to achieve such a sound. I think audiophile lingo is pretty flawed at best, as so much of it is employed to approximate and translate something that's quite personal


----------



## vlenbo

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I haven't ever heard those Pioneers that Warren hyped and aside from that, I don't really agree with Anax's take on the ES5 myself. I've found shigzeo to have pretty similar tastes to myself on earphones though, so it's gotten me sufficiently interested.
> 
> As for the organic/flat thing, you're just arguing semantics. I take organic to mean close to what's heard in the natural world. That sometimes does imply some level of coloration to achieve such a sound.* I think audiophile lingo is pretty flawed at best, as so much of it is employed to approximate and translate something that's quite personal*


 
 That's why it's debatable.
  
 I'd rather people just say, the martin logans are pretty awesome, they reproduce instruments faithfully, and leave it at that.
  
 Going to this organic, natural, or whatever sound will depend on the person.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Organic is debatable. Being neutral doesn't necessarily mean organic. Flat unreferenced sound was given to the gr07 many times, and people have called it dull, organic, flat, reference. However, that doesn't mean it is natural sounding. That's why I usually stay away from iems and headphones like that.
> 
> The ck10s were one of those referenced iems, but most people here didn't buy it, so I ventured for them myself. They were close to reference sounding if it wasn't for the liquid midrange, but it was a great earphone.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ I am as much of a basshead as anyone here, and these Logans despite not having BOMBASTIC bass quantities is NEVER boring nor dull sounding. It might not have the quantity that can satisfy a true basshead, but their quality is pretty damn good along with adequate quantity even for my hip hop needs. Will post full initial impressions later today.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> I haven't ever heard those Pioneers that Warren hyped and aside from that, I don't really agree with Anax's take on the ES5 myself. I've found shigzeo to have pretty similar tastes to myself on earphones though, so it's gotten me sufficiently interested.
> 
> As for the organic/flat thing, you're just arguing semantics. I take organic to mean close to what's heard in the natural world. That sometimes does imply some level of coloration to achieve such a sound. I think audiophile lingo is pretty flawed at best, as so much of it is employed to approximate and translate something that's quite personal


 
 Good points and i would have to agree.  It's all debatable and nothin' is set in stone esp. in regards of how you describe sound cuz we all hear differently. But for me "organic" means sounding natural and REALISTIC just as how instruments/ voices would sound in live concerts etc. So that's my personal definition/ interpretation but others will differ.......
  
  


vlenbo said:


> *That's why it's debatable.*
> 
> I'd rather people just say, the martin logans are pretty awesome, they reproduce instruments faithfully, and leave it at that.
> 
> Going to this organic, natural, or whatever sound will depend on the person.


 
 ^ + 1
  
 And that is why you should explain those terms a bit when you do use them, a simple elaboration would suffice in write-ups/ impressions etc.


----------



## waynes world

You guys are killing me with the 90's talk.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> You guys are killing me with the 90's talk.


 

 ^ Just you wait for my full initial impressions. hoho


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ I am as much of a basshead as anyone here, and these Logans despite not having BOMBASTIC bass quantities is NEVER boring nor dull sounding. It might not have the quantity that can satisfy a true basshead, *but their quality is pretty damn good along with adequate quantity even for my hip hop needs. Will post full initial impressions later today.*...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You think that's good, the re700's are on another level. *wink wink*
  
 And to me, the re700s do vocals more naturally than the martins. But the instrument recordings are better on the martins, as the instruments sound exactly like they should when they are being played live.


----------



## ericp10

Vlenbo, sf, can you quickly give me an earphone or headphone you think I might have heard that will give me an idea about how much quantity bass the Mikros 90s have? I can do neutral (flat), but I need some bass. The AX35 is neutral, but has enough bass.
  
  
 Oh yea, sorry if this is a repeat, but I will have the HP50 tomorrow (wasn't sure if that posted on this thread or not). Thanks guys.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Vlenbo, sf, can you quickly give me an earphone or headphone you think I might have heard that will give me an idea about how much quantity bass the Mikros 90s have? I can do neutral (flat), but I need some bass. The AX35 is neutral, but has enough bass.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, sorry if this is a repeat, but I will have the HP50 tomorrow (wasn't sure if that posted on this thread or not). Thanks guys.


 
 Remember how you were disgusted with the doppio's bass quantity at first, but then got to burn them in and enjoyed the quantity they put forth?
  
 To me, the mikros were like that at first, but the bass quantity delivered in the end of my few hours of burning them in. 
  
 To me, the bass quantity is comparable to the yamahas that you had before eric. The yamaha-hp200.


----------



## quartertone

Did anyone try those Logan IEMs?


----------



## ericp10

quartertone said:


> Did anyone try those Logan IEMs?


 
  
  
 DannyBai didn't like the iems. 
  
 Thanks vlenbo. Well do you feel the 90 is better than the Yamaha? I liked the Yamaha, but was kind of underwhelmed.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai didn't like the iems.
> 
> Thanks vlenbo. Well do you feel the 90 is better than the Yamaha? I liked the Yamaha, but was kind of underwhelmed.


 
 It's 2x realistic in instrument rendition, it has vocals that are airier than the yamahas, the isolation is about the same, and the soundstage, while not wide to impress, makes it up with 3d imaging that I haven't heard in most of my headphone collection. Well, except that the re700s do compete against them in that space that these provide, the instrument seperation is fantastic, and isn't hard for headphone users to discern the placement of a piano and a saxophone that are pretty close to one another. I truly advocate the martins, especially at their given price. They are going to be discontinued, and then people will regret not buying them.
  
 I truly believe you won't be disappointed with these, especially since they deliver detail like no other headphone. The bass is enough to satisfy an audiophile, and the cans are more than balanced for you to hear everything equally. The treble, vocals, instruments, and bass are equal in quantity to help you enjoy the whole spectrum.
  
 Also, I don't have the yamahas, but dsnuts had his opinion of the yamahas being = to the es700s in SQ. So I'm going on based on that belief.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Vlenbo, sf, can you quickly give me an earphone or headphone you think I might have heard that will give me an idea about how much quantity bass the Mikros 90s have? I can do neutral (flat), but I need some bass. The AX35 is neutral, but has enough bass.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, sorry if this is a repeat, but I will have the HP50 tomorrow (wasn't sure if that posted on this thread or not). Thanks guys.


 

 Never hear the gr07 MKII but the bass is what i assume they would sound like in both quality/ quantity in the Logan. Less then the gr07 BEs but not by THAT much. There is pretty decent extension of sub bass as well, but it ain't gonna be to ATH CKS1000 levels. Hmmm now that i think of it the sub bass extension is kinda similar to the JVC S500s, but the S500s has more quantity hmmmm i would say it is both better in quality and quantity than the JVC S400s.
  
 So there ya' go the bass is right in between of the JVC S500s and the S400s. Leaning slightly more towards that of the S500s. But the Logans extension/ lushness of their mids/treble eats both of them up like a fat kid during Halloween its THAT sweet. : P


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Never hear the gr07 MKII but the bass is what i assume they would sound like in both quality/ quantity in the Logan. Less then the gr07 BEs but not by THAT much. There is pretty decent extension of sub bass as well, but it ain't gonna be to ATH CKS1000 levels. Hmmm now that i think of it the sub bass extension is kinda similar to the JVC S500s, but the S500s has more quantity hmmmm i would say it is both better in quality and quantity than the JVC S400s.
> 
> So there ya' go the bass is right in between of the JVC S500s and the S400s. Leaning slightly more towards that of the S500s. But the Logans* + RE700's extension/ lushness of their mids/treble eats both of them up like a fat kid during Halloween its THAT sweet. : P*


 
 fixed it for you. 
  
 ^
 I agree with sfw's comments as well. The subbass, imo, is similar to the es700's, but it extends better like the re700s. 

 And the gr07s' bass sig comparison is one I agree with as well, based on people's impressions of those iems.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> fixed it for you.
> 
> ^
> I agree with sfw's as well. The subbass, imo, is similar to the es700's, but it extends better like the re700s.
> ...


 

 WOOOOOOOOOO DAT TAG_HYPE TEAM FTW!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> WOOOOOOOOOO DAT TAG_HYPE TEAM FTW!!!


 
 Let me help ante it up a bit to make it an awesome tag(underscore)hype team!
  
 The bass, along with every instrument, has a term I call, the "pull". 

 This "pull" means that any string instrument, even bass guitars, have this string pull you can hear easily with these martin logans. That is something that the re700s fails to do because it's such a smooth sig, not that the martin logans aren't smooth, as they pretty much are, smoother than the es700s as well (or yamahas). However, I can hear the string being pulled by the guitar/bass player, and it has enough quantity, especially quality, for you to enjoy it. That is not to say that the re700s fail to reproduce this "pull". It does so almost as good as the martins, but I'd say it's a 1db difference between the two.
  
 If you want the bass a bit bolder sounding, you can't go wrong with the re700s, but the martins don't do it that thin for you not to enjoy the bass. The impact is good, and I can somewhat feel the pounding of the bass in some songs from the martins. If the quantity doesn't satisfy me (in terms of impact and punch), the re700s, while having smoother bass, can still deliver a better experience in that regard for me. I'm keeping both!
  






 Over to you sf.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> WOOOOOOOOOO DAT TAG_HYPE TEAM FTW!!!


 
 Dammit at you two! lol...  Trying .....to ....fi.....ght temptation! lol
  
 Thanks fellas!!! lol


----------



## waynes world

While I'm doing my last minute deciding on some headphones, my sony hybrid tips came in. Threw them on my Bassos which haven't been used for a while because the double flanged tips that I like on them kept falling off.
  
 Damn, these Bassos do have a lot of bass with these tips! Have to see if I can handle it lol. The tips sure provide a nice fit and seal though


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Dammit at you two! lol...  Trying .....to ....fi.....ght temptation! lol
> 
> Thanks fellas!!! lol


 
  
 I can't help but think that Jazz might sound pretty amazing out of them. Just sayin'


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> I can't help but think that Jazz might sound pretty amazing out of them. Just sayin'


 
 It does, saxophone love is in the house with the martins and re700s. more so on the martins since it has a bit more sharper, clearer quality to it.


----------



## mochill

Miles Davis sound epic outta the mikros90...just got in my MDT ...holly mikros90 ....they are freakin tiny and isolation is epic...sounds like the mikros90 for sure


----------



## waynes world

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






vlenbo said:


> *It does, saxophone love is in the house with the martins and re700s. more so on the martins since it has a bit more sharper, clearer quality to it.*


 
   
 Quote:


mochill said:


> *Miles Davis sound epic outta the mikros90*...just got in my MDT ...holly mikros90 ....they are freakin tiny and isolation is epic...sounds like the mikros90 for sure


 
  


 Yeah, that's what I thought. Eric would hate them.


----------



## vlenbo

yeah you're right. Looks like eric will get those fancy shmancy $500-900 tier headphones. :/
  
 Poor $100 mikrons and $150 audio technicas. Why don't you have more love?!
  
 Did I mention that the mikrons have that nice leather smell to the headband? 
  
 Though..that might be the reason why I am going batsccchit insane over them..
  
 just like the piston's chocolate smell...


----------



## ericp10

CRUEL AND EVIL!  The whole lot of you! I'm just saying!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> CRUEL AND EVIL!  The whole lot of you! I'm just saying!


 
 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Martin+Logans+Mikro+90s#
  
 Making it easier for your purchasing decision.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> yeah you're right. Looks like eric will get those fancy shmancy $500-900 tier headphones. :/
> 
> Poor $100 mikrons and $150 audio technicas. Why don't you have more love?!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Think the Mikros 90's are worth $140? That's about how much it would cost for me to get them shipped here (Canada) via nefarious methods (and including stupid exchange).


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Think the Mikros 90's are worth $140? That's about how much it would cost for me to get them shipped here (Canada) via nefarious methods (and including stupid exchange).


 
 Grab them in a heartbeat and don't look back. I have to answer this as quick as possible as I'm going to be gone the whole while later. 
  
 They're not going to stay there for long, and I regret not buying an extra in case they die...
  
 Good luck! They're worth $140 if that's how much they'll cost.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Martin+Logans+Mikro+90s#
> 
> Making it easier for your purchasing decision.


 
  
 That's funny. Btw, I did a google image search to see how they look on the head. Only found one image... *and a lot of Sf's gifs lol!*


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> That's funny. Btw, I did a google image search to see how they look on the head. Only found one image... *and a lot of Sf's gifs lol!*


 
 LOL, you're right! I've seen the teletubby doing some action there, and the hilarious trunks wii picture.
  
 I see my embedded youtube songs there too.


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > whats the can70?
> ...




Darn #@&/!$? Auto correct!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> You guys HAVE to buy the martin logans. They're pretty awesome in sound, and they produce the instruments and micro detailing faithfully for a former $300 headphone. Besides, it's going to be discontinued soon enough, so it can't hurt to try it.




So does this mean you now like them better than the re-700? That you've _gone over to the dark side?

I actually do like them, especially at the close out prices, but I have others I like better_


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> So does this mean you now like them better than the re-700? That you've _gone over to the dark side?
> 
> I actually do like them, especially at the close out prices, but I have others I like better_


 
 I still love my re700s.
  
 re700>>martin logans in terms of favoritism.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Yamaha's, haven't played them and the ML's against each other in a while, but I did when I did my on ear comparisons a while back, to my ears, the Yamahas have more bass in quantity (the ML quality of bass isn't up for debate, from what I've seen, just how much there is, and whether it is enough for people who like bottom, so that the dancers just won't hide


Anyway, I've always suspected fit has something to do with how some people hear these so differently than others, particularly in the bass...reminds me of iems and fit and bass issues.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> _I actually do like them, especially at the close out prices, but I have others I like better_


 
  
 I'm lazy doc... which ones do you like better. SHR1540 no doubt. Others?


----------



## nick n

so is anyone going to grab the IEM Martin Logans, The Mikros 70? ooops sorr didn't mean to mention those. That was mean of me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 if you trust their work on the fullsized why not the small sized also.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK-had my meltdown 2 days ago (which probably means going back 500 pages)...Headphonus Overwhelmus is the technical term, where the brain is bombaded by so many different headphones in a short while, causing a loss in the ability to differentiate between them ("Man, they all sound the same to me"). Thankfully, had a full recovery (some help from William Shatner, who demonstrated that even the worst singer in the world, given the right musicians, song, production, could manage 1 good record, Inspriational, always gives me new hope!!!:wink_face:
Anyway, started to post this in the morning, but the office was too busy to get it done, so I'll do it now. Been comparing the Westone 4 and 40's, got the 40s for a review for The Absolute Sound. When I finally got around to some head to head listening, figured I'd throw in the Heaven Vs, as they are the darling, performing-above-their-price-level iems of the day. So, I'll try to brief, concise (even though that goes against the grain).
1)to my ears, the Westone 4 and 40 DO NOT sound identical. There is a family resemblance, but the 40's have a wider soundstage (my 1st impression, born out after burning and listening carefully). They have more extended, natural highs without any sibilance/harshness, silky. The mids are slightly richer IMO. Imaging good on both, the 4's tend to put you in a 10th row seat, the 40's in a 2nd row seat (I don't love this aspect of the imaging of the 40's). The 4's are slightly darker, space between instruments more open, on 40's. Lows are very close on the two. I think the 40's still slightly better.
And the Heavens? I guess it wasn't a fair comparison, seeing as the W40 costs about 3 times as much, You know what? The W40's are MUCH better than the Heaven V's, better highs (FAD sl tizzy), FAD does really nicely in the mids, but the 4 and 40's sound just a bit more real. Bass has bounce and drive, 4 and 40s' better. Soundstage is somewhere between the 4's and 40's, but lack the clear, openness between instruments of the 40's. Not that the FAD is bad, mind you, I really enjoy listening to them, do really capture music in an organic way. But you know what? So do the Westone 40's, and they do it in a more convincing way. I haven't heard really high end oems like the ASG-2 or similar, but I get the sense tha the W40's offer a taste of what they do, if not more.
So would I recommend ditching the W4 for the W40? Well, we get into diminishing returns here-the W4 is actually really nice sounding, and the loss on a sale of them then a purchase of the W40 probably comes to a few hundred bucks, so not sure if anyone (like me, who has the W4) will find it worthwhile for the slight but real increase of performance given the exta bucks. I do find it amazing that, using the same drivers, but some slight shifts in dimensions and maybe other internal improvements, did manage to kick performance up a notch, to a level higher.
And the Heavens? Fairer to listen to them against the KEF, Om, AT, etc, more on their level, and I'm sure they'll shine (I'll try to get to this soon, have the CKN-70 coming, have many of the other iems around the mid level price)


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> so is anyone going to grab the IEM Martin Logans, The Mikros 70? ooops sorr didn't mean to mention those. That was mean of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ ehhh Danny already tried those out but they didn't seem to be that impressive so......


----------



## nick n

http://www.head-fi.org/t/616833/martin-logan-mikros-70/15#post_8650306
 also some other impressions in the thread  those are favourable, but I think like you saySF  there are other impressions.
  
 something comparing to the Etys in a few posts.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/635224/martin-logan-mikros-70-review 
  
 ok have chummed the waters, see if it attracts and predators or bites.
  
 found a description of highs or lack thereof?


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > _I actually do like them, especially at the close out prices, but I have others I like better_
> ...




I like the Sennheiser Amperiors better overall for pleasure listening. I started saying in the earlier post, I think fit has much to do with it. I saw SF post that he puts pads on top of the pads, maybe I'll try that, may make the difference.


----------



## doctorjazz

One caveat on the FAD/Westone comparisons-probably haven't burned the FAD enough, definitely not as much as the others, I'll plug them in, comment later if anything changes


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> One caveat on the FAD/Westone comparisons-probably haven't burned the FAD enough, definitely not as much as the others, I'll plug them in, comment later if anything changes




It was a fair assessment. It kind of reflects my impressions in a roundabout way lol. I noted that the Heaven V would image instruments behind each other if they were placed so and allow them to play off of each other rather than try to separate them out and that it wasn't the be all end all in detail retrieval.

I actually had some time with a W4 and thought it had excellent resolution and instrument separation. And that it was extremely cohesive for a 4 driver IEM. The one thing it didn't sound to me was realistic. There were some very weird timbre and soundstage characteristics to my ears. Maybe they did real good with the W40 which I haven't heard.


----------



## doctorjazz

I agree on the W4 oddities as well, W40 has more realistic sound to the instuments, to the instruments relationships to each other, like them.


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> I agree on the W4 oddities as well, W40 has more realistic sound to the instuments, to the instruments relationships to each other, like them.




Then that's a huge upgrade to the W4 IMO.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

The W40 is actually different to the W4? Dafuq?


----------



## sfwalcer

Ok, so these landed......
... courtesy of our beloved towel thrower. 
  
 Haven't listened to the H3s yet but 1st reaction to those Pistons, MAN ARE THEY WARM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Not at the level of the VSD1s for sure, maybe on par with those LG QB2s but........
  
 They are alright, but a bit too warm for even this basshead.
  
 Tyme to tips rolls these bad bois!!!


----------



## TwinQY

Okay so a PM on erji suggests that the W40s might indeed be using a different acoustic damper like I suspected. Although it's erji so it says less than one would expect. Another H-Fers also describes them as being a more consistently fitting W4. I don't think anyone who's tried them is denying that they (can) sound slightly different at this point. I think it's all coming together at this point. I'm eager to try them but alas us unfortunate folks residing in "Canned Land" are forced to endure a painfully irrelevant government holiday (Family Day) and therefore the stores are closed during my off-time this weekend.
  
 It's a long shot but if anyone local wants to meet up and let me poke a few holes in their W40 nozzle this weekend, hit me up a PM.


----------



## gdtechie

****, are the ibuygou Pistons fake or is that still just a theory?


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> Ok, so these landed......
> ... courtesy of our beloved towel thrower.
> 
> Haven't listened to the H3s yet but 1st reaction to those Pistons, MAN ARE THEY WARM!!!
> ...


 
 Guess that's a no go for me on the Pistons (ewww... warm nothx)
 Even the HE-500 is a bit too warm for me 
 Looking forward to the H3 impressions though  (though I suspect that is a warm sounding earphone too)
 Love muh detail and clarity


----------



## Vain III

gdtechie said:


> ****, are the ibuygou Pistons fake or is that still just a theory?




Someone on Xiaomi's forum stated that they were fake, but later retracted that statement and confirmed that they were indeed real. If that is not enough evidence I would suggest waiting on Bh's statement as he has ordered some directly from Xiaomi.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> Ok, so these landed......
> ... courtesy of our beloved towel thrower.
> 
> Haven't listened to the H3s yet but 1st reaction to those Pistons, MAN ARE THEY WARM!!!
> ...


 
 I suspect you'll find the H3's to be warm too but you will hear all those lovely details.  How are those tips?


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I suspect you'll find the H3's to be warm too but you will hear all those lovely details.  How are those tips?


 

 Nah these H3s are not warm they are BOMBASTIC!!! WOW completely FLOORED. Now this is an audiophile basshead iem done sooooooooooooooooo right. FINALLY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The bass of these H3s is BIG/FULL/ SPACIOUS yet it still manages to have amazing clarity/ lushness in the mids along with an nicely extended but smooth non-fatiguing treble. AMAZING ATMOSPHERE AND OUTTA' HEAD SOUND.
  
 Resolution is close to that of the ASG 2s but not quite as sweet sounding, but man....... 
  
 This right here is a Totalphiles dream iem meng.
  
 The Pistons in comparison has that slower/ more mellow type of "warm" bass which i don't really dig, that was the reason why i didn't really like those M200s THAT much despite all the praises for them. The Piston is what i would describe as "warm", these H3s on the other hand is BOMBASTIC with it, yet is not fatiguing unlike those damn thick and powerful lamo FXZ200s.
  
 edit: on the tips front, using stock sony hybrids on these H3s for now.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Nah these H3s are not warm they are BOMBASTIC!!! WOW completely FLOORED. Now this is an audiophile basshead iem done sooooooooooooooooo right. FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! thanks for the impression SF, the XBA H3 is definitely on my wish list. I'll just have to wait for their prices to go down which will most likely be at the end of the year.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Awesome! thanks for the impression SF, *the XBA H3 is definitely on my wish list. I'll just have to wait for their prices to go down which will most likely be at the end of the year.*


 

 You and i as well. haha My DN1000s can more than hold me over till then. But but.... those tymes are gonna be rough sailing after i have audition these.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Nah these H3s are not warm they are BOMBASTIC!!! WOW completely FLOORED. Now this is an audiophile basshead iem done sooooooooooooooooo right. FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure that the H3's are phenomenal, but I do not believe that the bass is _that _much better than the M200's. You my friend, were using the wrong tips on the M200's


----------



## caracara08

what tips are you guys using for the pistons?  I burned them in all day while I was at work.  Out of my Aune T1 and O2, I feel like it sounds hollow... not sure why but out of the HO of my DX50, it sounds fine. 
  
 edit: I was using the smaller stock tips though, right now Im trying the large.


----------



## kahaluu

I'm using sony hybrids with them.


----------



## DannyBai

I was using the UE900 and TF10 tips with the Pistons.  Try any wide-bore tips.


----------



## ericp10

I use UE900 silicon on the H3. Now maybe you will confirm, sf, that as good as the DN-1000 is,t can't compete with the H3. By the way, this Ax-35 is improving rapidly. Mega details coming out of it. It loves the dx50.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Nah these H3s are not warm they are BOMBASTIC!!! WOW completely FLOORED. Now this is an audiophile basshead iem done sooooooooooooooooo right. FINALLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks SF, now I want to use them again!
  
 They gathered quite a bit of dust, and I regret not using my favorite IEMS...(especially the ones that are #1 and pricey...damn, I'm a-jole to everything).
  
 Thanks for the impressions sf, I'll go back to using iems now, the martins and re700s can't touch the h-3s and im-02s imo!


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> I use UE900 silicon on the H3. *Now maybe you will confirm, sf, that as good as the DN-1000 is,t can't compete with the H3.* By the way, this Ax-35 is improving rapidly. Mega details coming out of it. It loves the dx50.


 

 Will have to try these H3s with those UE900 tips later on but i can't say i completely agree with you there meng. These DN1Ks can more than hold their own, and i don't think these H3s blows them completely outta' the water in fact. For one thing the treble extension of those DN1Ks is some of the best i have heard to date, and bests that of the H3s more smooth yet extended treble.
  
 My DN1Ks can more than hold me over until the prices of these H3s drops so then i can go in for the kill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not trying to make excuses or anything but this is what i am hearing. These H3s are amazing but so are the DN1Ks so.....


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Will have to try these H3s with those UE900 tips later on but i can't say i completely agree with you there meng. These DN1Ks can more than hold their own, and i don't think these H3s blows them completely outta' the water in fact. For one thing the treble extension of those DN1Ks is some of the best i have heard to date, and bests that of the H3s more smooth yet extended treble.
> 
> My DN1Ks can more than hold me over until the prices of these H3s drops so then i can go in for the kill.
> 
> ...


 

  
 Both of those guys expressions is how I feel at the moment...
  
 maybe eric does too.


----------



## mochill

Sony hybrid foam tips for pistons


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> Will have to try these H3s with those UE900 tips later on but i can't say i completely agree with you there meng. These DN1Ks can more than hold their own, and i don't think these H3s blows them completely outta' the water in fact. For one thing the treble extension of those DN1Ks is some of the best i have heard to date, and bests that of the H3s more smooth yet extended treble.
> 
> My DN1Ks can more than hold me over until the prices of these H3s drops so then i can go in for the kill. :veryevil: Not trying to make excuses or anything but this is what i am hearing. These H3s are amazing but so are the DN1Ks so.....




But see I didn't say the DN1000 isn't good. It's quite good. But I'll be the lone voice in saying it doesn't compete with the H3. I can live with that just being my opinion. It's an apples and oranges comparison, kind of like some want the Pistons to beat all the mid-tiers, but it just doesn't have the scope or reach. Dn-1000 and H3 aren't in the same league, but there is plenty room in the game for both. H3 competes with the ASG-2 and Cardas.


----------



## PeterDLai

So, who's going to bite?


----------



## caracara08

Okay so Im listening out of my o2 right now and something is wrong. It's completely hollow sounding like there is something wrong with the driver but oddly enough if I press the middle button on the remote, the sound fills in back to normal... Please advise!


----------



## vlenbo

peterdlai said:


> So, who's going to bite?


 

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/18/100x100px-LS-18f75078_miles-davis1.jpg[/img]
 
ericp10
Sits up all night comparing IEMs.




 
*online*


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Welp since we are at it, mo' HYPE didn't hurt nobody right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Initial impressions of these Martin Logans was WOW!!! COLOR ME IMPRESSED!!!
  
 What immediately jumped out at me was the lushness and sweetness of the mids and along with the crazy nice extension of the treble. For anyone that has heard/ read-up on the ATH ES700s you will know that I along with many ES700s owners praise their sweet forward and lush mids to no end. Welp not only is the mids of these Logans exactly as lush as that of the ES700s but its treble is just as lush as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SWEET BABY JESUS the mids and treble of these are soooo nice that even that hyperbole is an under statement!!! Excuse me while I compose myself, what I mean by sweet is that these Logans will get your head bobbing (contemplating)/ feet tapping (working out) due to all the nuances and micro details they render. Therefore not only are they easy on the wallet due to their low price but is beneficial for the well being of your mind, body and soul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These Logan is akin to something like a flour sifter in which meticulous renders all the finest aspects of the music right down to the smallest micro details and presents them to you in a ever so refined fashion yet without being overly dry, dull, lifeless, boring, or analytical.
  
 Also for anyone that has owned/ heard the Beyer DT-250 you will know what I am talking about. The DT-250s have a really clear, sweet, easy on the ears non fatiguing sound that is really engaging albeit hard as hell to drive due to the 250 ohm impedance. You can literally listen to those DT-250 all day long without listen fatigue and the same could be said about these Logans, but even more so because they not only sound great even on low volumes but is MUCH MUCH easier to drive as well. Therefore not only do they have that amazing mid range lushness/ sweetness as those ES700s but is sweet sounding across the entire spectrum. It bests the Beyer DT-250s not only because these Logans sound even more 3D, is faster, along with bucket loads of crazy high resolution micro details with amazing clarity but they sound more realistic in their musical rendition to boot. The instrument and micro rendering on these Logans is so realistic sounding that it is surreal and that is no over statement. Bar none their realism is the best I heard from ALL my headphones as well as iems to date, which even bests that of the VSonic GR07 BEs natural/ organic presentation, but the GR07 BE is still better textured overall.
  
  
 So here's the rub, the bass. Bass quantity is pretty similar to the ES700s, whereas it is kinda "soft" hitting/ sounding in the ES700s, the bass of these Logans is snappy, tight, and quick. Therefore it MIGHT sound anemic/ thin as vlenbo posted but it is really not that bad. In fact hip hop sounds amazing with these despite the lack of quantity. Even the sub bass (yes they do have sub bass presence) of these Logans extends pretty deep, but instead of the visceral throaty deep type that is felt not heard, when done right by good audiophile basshead iems/ cans why of course, they are more of a hard snap sounding type, similar to someone snapping their fingers really loud. Therefore, what it lacks in quantity is made up for in quality and the best way to put it is this.....
  
     
  
                                               
                                  Logan 90s bass visualized. Lean and mean, can kick yo' arse without notice
                                                          
                                                                               * vs.*
  
                                                  
  
                         Audiophile bass cans/iems. Boosted and roided up, muskals oh so sexcee, but for looks only. : P
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sawee LL had to do that to ya'. ALL <333s


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp since we are at it, mo' HYPE didn't hurt nobody right???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What you stated is how I thought of the martins. They are similar to the es700s in lushness, but differentiates itself by being a bit more airier sounding.
  
 The re700s tramp both in terms of airiness and vocals in general. While it is not lush and may sound a bit thin, they sound pretty god like. Just saying~
  
 But your impressions match mine, and it can sound anemic depending the fit, and types of genre you listen to.
  
 It's bass isn't as thin as I stated before, just like you said.
  
 And your bass impressions is the "pull" effect I mentioned. You can feel it, it is sharp sounding, clear, it's a good thing, while the re700s are soft, but pretty good.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> What you stated is how I thought of the martins. They are similar to the es700s in lushness, but differentiates itself by being a bit more airier sounding.
> 
> The re700s tramp both in terms of airiness and vocals in general. While it is not lush and may sound a bit thin, they sound pretty god like. Just saying~
> 
> ...


 

 ^ LoL i think everyone have had enough of our back to back to back tag_hypes. haha But what the hell.
  
 YES YES YES I FEELS EVERYTHING YOU"RE SAYING BRO!!!
  
 IT'S TYME..........


----------



## Vain III

Oms should be getting here today. 

Hopefully they don't pull me to far away from my BBs. I'm actually _thinking_ about opening them up and seeing if I can mod them a little because... it's a fostex and that means it probably sounds better modded.


----------



## Kbman

Okay so I'm in here to look around and I fell upon a few headphones that keep coming up and that interest me. The ML Mikros 90's seem like a great deal for $89.99 on amazon as far as I can tell and most seem to agree that they sound amazing and very true to the original intended sound the artist was going for.
  
 Although, I am looking around and don't like to jump the gun on just about anything. It's been a few weeks since I started my search for "the one" and have yet to find it. Went to a few music stores around here and the only one that had any headphones to try (Sam Ash) only had some very not nice sets that I didn't even consider. It's just sooo difficult to find a headphone that catches my attention especially when I can't even listen to it before buying it somewhere. I just don't want to get something that I had imagined would sound amazing and have it sound like crap. I'm sure someone can relate... Hopefully 
  
 What good IEM/Portable headphones would you recommend for someone just getting into the wide world of hi-fi gear? I've made a few posts and none seem to be able to get me to go to one side or another. I will mainly be using these for when I am out and what not, but also at home and possibly at the gym if they are able to take that kind of use.
  
 I've been most intrigued by these here...
  
 IEM's - ATHIM70, VSonic GR07, Brainwavz B2
  
 On-ear - B&W P5/P7, Sennheiser Amperior's/HD25-1 ii, Philips M1 and of course the ML Mikros 90's
  
 There are some over ear that I like, but I want something I can use everywhere for the first pair of nice cans. I understand this isn't the suggestions page, but if you guys could help me nail it down or introduce other cans even I would love you all!


----------



## peter123

So I finally gave in and decided to get the the Mikros 90's just to find out that Amazon won't ship them internationally, bummer


----------



## journeyy

sfwalcer said:


> Ok, so these landed......
> ... courtesy of our beloved towel thrower.
> 
> Haven't listened to the H3s yet but 1st reaction to those Pistons, MAN ARE THEY WARM!!!
> ...


 

 Oh gawd are the Pistons really that ugly? They didn't look like this in other pictures :/


----------



## BenF

caracara08 said:


> what tips are you guys using for the pistons?  I burned them in all day while I was at work.  Out of my Aune T1 and O2, I feel like it sounds hollow... not sure why but out of the HO of my DX50, it sounds fine.
> 
> edit: I was using the smaller stock tips though, right now Im trying the large.


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-Earbud-Tips-LARGE-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976313260


----------



## vwinter

journeyy said:


> Oh gawd are the Pistons really that ugly? They didn't look like this in other pictures :/




Color temperature on that picture is off. Probably the yellow flash.


----------



## doctorjazz

Tried some pads I had laying around loose, couldn't get them to fit on the Mikros...any suggestion of pads I can try if I have to get some? Still feel I need more bass to these things, bass needs to be "felt" at least a bit imo. It's a pity as these cans do everything else so terrifically...


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> Tried some pads I had laying around loose, couldn't get them to fit on the Mikros...any suggestion of pads I can try if I have to get some? Still feel I need more bass to these things, bass needs to be "felt" at least a bit imo. It's a pity as these cans do everything else so terrifically...




Which pads did you try? If it was 840 pads and they didn't fit I might suggest looking at 750 pads?


----------



## doctorjazz

Just a couple of loose ones I had sitting around, don't want totake off any in use...I'm just checking out the ML thread, seems there is a discussion on some of this there, may be helpful, thanks.


----------



## journeyy

vwinter said:


> Color temperature on that picture is off. Probably the yellow flash.


 
  
 Yep, i just got them and they're much less obnoxious in reality  And i quite like the sound


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, got through the Mikros thread, aside from all the hype, didn't really get info on pad replacement (SF is the only one doing it, I believe. He didn't actually replace it, he put another over the one already there). I guess I'll just take some off and try them, buy one that works if it makes a difference. Gotta go, later...


----------



## ebrian

Question about "rolling tips".  I've always assumed this meant trying out all your tips on the latest iem's you just bought. 
  
 But after reading a few posts I'm starting to wonder if I misinterpreted.  Is there more to tip rolling than just trying them out?  Are you rolling them between your fingers to make them softer?  Does this apply to the foam tips to make them thinner before you stick them in your ear?


----------



## quartertone

People just use the word 'rolling' for trying out different kinds of something, whether it's tips, cables, tubes or whatever. Don't know who came up with it, but it seems to have established itself.


----------



## H20Fidelity

They see me rollin, they hatin.


----------



## Vain III

ebrian said:


> Question about "rolling tips".  I've always assumed this meant trying out all your tips on the latest iem's you just bought.
> 
> But after reading a few posts I'm starting to wonder if I misinterpreted.  Is there more to tip rolling than just trying them out?  Are you rolling them between your fingers to make them softer?  Does this apply to the foam tips to make them thinner before you stick them in your ear?




It's like dough, man. We roll our own tips. We pour that molten silicon into the mold and wait for it to cool. That was we always have the tip shape and size that we want for our headphones.


----------



## ericp10

So I've only done this once or twice, but today I decided to take Cardas on my morning commute to work. I threw on the Sony Hybrid tips for the first time. It's like a rekindled love affair all over again with the Ear Mirror (not that I ever stopped loving it). If ever there was an earphone that improves with good burn in and the right tips, the Cardas EM5813 is it! I love this earphone! It, the ASG-2, and the H3 are my three favorite universals, period. Then a huge nod to the M200,  DN-1000 and the IM07 (the DN-900, AX-35 and AX-30 are close in the mix). Can't wait to see (hear) what the V and TE-05 bring to the table.


----------



## Vain III

IM70*


----------



## mochill

Yes em5813 is very naice


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> So I've only done this once or twice, but today I decided to take Cardas on my morning commute to work. I threw on the Sony Hybrid tips for the first time. It's like a rekindled love affair all over again with the Ear Mirror (not that I ever stopped loving it). If ever there was an earphone that improves with good burn in and the right tips, the Cardas EM5813 is it! I love this earphone! It, the ASG-2, and the H3 are my three favorite universals, period. Then a huge nod to the M200,  DN-1000 and the IM07 (the DN-900, AX-35 and AX-30 are close in the mix). Can't wait to see (hear) what the V and TE-05 bring to the table.


 
  
 I guess you were able to tame that cable?


----------



## dweaver

I was using Sony hybrid tips the past couple of days on the K323 but went back to the original tips today and I think I might prefer them (still debating with myself). One interesting thing is wit most IEM's I use large tips and when using hybrids on the K323 that is what I use, but with the default tips I am using the ones installed from the factory and they are very small and consequently seal quite deep in my ear. So don't just switch out the tips to larger ones automatically, give the small ones a chance. When I try the larger tips they don't seal very well at all as they are further back in my ear.

I will throw out a caution on this IEM, the lower treble does have a spike which some might find offensive. I have grown used to my K545 which does not have the spike so I do find it annoying at times but only for some songs. I still say it sounds better than the list of IEM's I mentioned earlier but do think the GR07 will out perform the K323 more than I initially mentioned due to some very slight grain in the treble I started to notice.


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> I guess you were able to tame that cable?


 
  
  
 Yes, caracara, I have become the cable whisperer. Wait! Let me rethink that title? Hmmmm? Okay... I have become the EM5813 Cable Whisperer! .... lol


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> Yes, caracara, I have become the cable whisperer. Wait! Let me rethink that title? Hmmmm? Okay... I have become the EM5813 Cable Whisperer! .... lol


 
  
 Simple posts by you have me looking at the 5813 again.. this power you have over me... must fight it... esp since I have the K3003 and IE800 coming in for auditions.


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> Simple posts by you have me looking at the 5813 again.. this power you have over me... must fight it... esp since I have the K3003 and IE800 coming in for auditions.


 
  
  
 Can't wait to hear your impressions on those (especially the K3003).


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> Can't wait to hear your impressions on those (especially the K3003).


 
  
 I wasnt looking for another IEM in that price range, but I got them at a great price new, with warranty, where I can try them out and resell them with minimal loss, same with the IE800.


----------



## Grayson73

caracara08 said:


> Okay so Im listening out of my o2 right now and something is wrong. It's completely hollow sounding like there is something wrong with the driver but oddly enough if I press the middle button on the remote, the sound fills in back to normal... Please advise!


 
 That's how my fakes sound.  I'll have to try holding the middle button.  Who did you buy it from?


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> I wasnt looking for another IEM in that price range, but I got them at a great price new, with warranty, where I can try them out and resell them with minimal loss, same with the IE800.


 
  
  
 You need to share the love in my inbox.... lol
  
  
 Well, I have the NAD Viso HP50 on my ears at I type. Some initial thoughts in a few.


----------



## Grayson73

So far, all of my IEMs are single dynamic except for BA200.  I'm ready to try a hybrid or dual dynamic.  Maybe Astrotec AX-30/AX-35?  Are there any others under $100 that are better?


----------



## ebrian

caracara08 said:


> Okay so Im listening out of my o2 right now and something is wrong. It's completely hollow sounding like there is something wrong with the driver but oddly enough if I press the middle button on the remote, the sound fills in back to normal... Please advise!


 

 I had the same problem with certain setups when using Monster Gratitudes.  To get the full sound on my work computer, I had to hold down that button.  Same thing on my laptop.  I wonder if it's because of the 3rd stripe on the plug.  They worked normally everywhere else.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> So far, all of my IEMs are single dynamic except for BA200.  I'm ready to try a hybrid or dual dynamic.  Maybe Astrotec AX-30/AX-35?  Are there any others under $100 that are better?


 
  
 Under a $100? I can't think of one. Those Astrotecs are quite good  regardless of the price though.


----------



## caracara08

grayson73 said:


> That's how my fakes sound.  I'll have to try holding the middle button.  Who did you buy it from?


 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 is the listing I bought them from.  They sound fine out of my DX50 headphone out tho. I have a feeling its not playing nice with the 1/8 sockets.  As there is zero reason why holding the middle button should make it sound normal through my Aune T1 and O2 if there was a driver issue.  
  


ericp10 said:


> You need to share the love in my inbox.... lol
> 
> 
> Well, I have the NAD Viso HP50 on my ears at I type. Some initial thoughts in a few.


 
  
 Have you tried the K3003? After I get some time on them, I'd gladly ship them to you to audition.
  
 On the same note, they just arrived here at my office.  The packaging and feel of everything is AMAZING. I know theyre super expensive, but at least with this packaging, case, and box it _feels_ extremely expensive as well.  I kinda felt the same when opening the HD800 for the first time.  Dont want to be snapping pictures in the office like some weirdo but I am impressed.  We all know this means nothing if they dont sound the part though.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, all of my IEMs are single dynamic except for BA200.  I'm ready to try a hybrid or dual dynamic.  Maybe Astrotec AX-30/AX-35?  Are there any others under $100 that are better?
> ...




Uhmm

IM70
http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-red.html

IM50
http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im50-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-black.html


----------



## DannyBai

Earphones with remote like the Pistons, you have to pull the plug out slightly to get full sound with certain sources.


----------



## caracara08

dannybai said:


> Earphones with remote like the Pistons, you have to pull the plug out slightly to get full sound with certain sources.


 
  
 Thats interesting because I thought maybe it wasnt plugged in enough so I was pushing it in but it didnt move or change.  I will try that tonight.  Wonder if the same will happen with the K3003 since it has a remote as well.


----------



## DannyBai

caracara08 said:


> Thats interesting because I thought maybe it wasnt plugged in enough so I was pushing it in but it didnt move or change.  I will try that tonight.  Wonder if the same will happen with the K3003 since it has a remote as well.




I've noticed this with most of my earphones with remote and my desktop source only. I don't think it's the same with daps but not positive on that.


----------



## Vain III




----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Earphones with remote like the Pistons, you have to pull the plug out slightly to get full sound with certain sources.


 
  
 X2 ,,, or the could be defective more than fake, but if I was putting money on it, I think DannyBai diagnosed the problem correct. You might have to pull that plug out some. Just fidget around with it a little bit.


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 is the listing I bought them from.  They sound fine out of my DX50 headphone out tho. I have a feeling its not playing nice with the 1/8 sockets.  As there is zero reason why holding the middle button should make it sound normal through my Aune T1 and O2 if there was a driver issue.
> 
> 
> Have you tried the K3003? After I get some time on them, I'd gladly ship them to you to audition.
> ...


 
  
 No, I haven't heard any earphone (universal) above $600. I've been offered to audition them by some friends here with them, but turned them down (mainly because I'm afraid that I will like them too much and start stressing my wallet for real to buy one....lol). Then again, I have enough mid-tier and lower-top tier that if I sold all of my gear I could buy one good one. Then again the problem lies with me liking various sound signatures on any given day. Thanks for the offer though, my friend, because I've really curious about the K3003 and the 1Plus2. The IE800, not so much. Just never been a fan of the Senn sound sig too much. All of their products I've heard have sounded veiled to my ears.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Under a $100? I can't think of one. Those Astrotecs are quite good  regardless of the price though.


 
  
  


vain iii said:


> Uhmm
> 
> IM70
> http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-red.html
> ...


 
  
 I think Eric is gonna surprise us and say that after burn in is complete and the right tips are found that the AX35 squeak by the IM70 though maybe with a caveat since the signatures are different. So, probably the "if want a more full sound you could still get the IM70 over the AX35 since they are really close" sort of thing.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> No, I haven't heard any earphone (universal) above $600. I've been offered to audition them by some friend here with them, *but turned them down (mainly because I'm afraid that I will like them too much *and start stressing my wallet for real to buy one....lol). Then again, I have enough mid-tier and lower-top tier that if I sold all of my gear I could buy one good one. *Then again the problem lies with me liking various sound signatures on any given day.* Thanks for the offer though, my friend, because *I've really curious about the K3003 and the 1Plus2. *


 
  
 Lol - I feel your audio/head-fi pain!


----------



## ebrian

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181294614168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 is the listing I bought them from.  They sound fine out of my DX50 headphone out tho. I have a feeling its not playing nice with the 1/8 sockets.  As there is zero reason why holding the middle button should make it sound normal through my Aune T1 and O2 if there was a driver issue.


 
 Oh no!  That's the seller I ordered from too! 
  
 I guess as long as it's consistent with every setup I'm okay with that.  Gratitude need the button pressed on my work computer but work fine on my phone, tablet and home computer.  If it were the opposite, I'd be pissed.
  
 edit: Whoa!  I just tried playing around with how far it's plugged in.. and now the sound is fine on my work computer!  this changes everything!


----------



## ericp10

So the HP50 has been on my ears for about 20 minutes now. With no burn in (and I'm a staunch believer in burn in), hmmm, I must say these sound pretty darn nice. I think MH stated (forgive me if I'm wrong ) that it's not too cool or warm, but leans on the warm side. Whoever made that statement, I find it to be true with the HP50. Bass is not prominent (it's more balanced in the mix), but there is definitely plenty of it, and it goes low. This was one of my major concerns. Yeah, the outer red shell is plastic, but that doesn't bother me. I think it's a very well-made headphone and appealing to the eye. And it's quite comfortable to me with my eyeglasses on. And love that it allows you to plug int he cable from either side of the earphone. 
  
 The mids and highs are fantastic to my ears (and I'm not a great lover of highs, but these are fine). While I hear some similarities, I don't think these sound exactly like the M500, but I'll do some A/Bing when I get home. I can say that the HP50 is - without burn in - just as good as the M500 and On1, and I expect it to get a lot better. It may also be the most comfortable to out of the three to my ears (On1 a close second). On1 has more bass than both, but it's not overdone. I think if the P7 is close to the HP50's sound (just with more bass), I don't need it. and this hasn't made me want to sell the M500 yet. We'll see. But I'm quite please at the moment. I think these are keepers.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excellent eric! I'm glad you're digging the HP50's, and I'm glad that you don't feel they are blowing the M500's out of the water... so far..!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> I think Eric is gonna surprise us and say that after burn in is complete and the right tips are found that the AX35 squeak by the IM70 though maybe with a caveat since the signatures are different. So, probably the "if want a more full sound you could still get the IM70 over the AX35 since they are really close" sort of thing.


 
  
  
 I actually A/Bed the AX-35 and IM70 briefly last night. I think I was listening to some Ornette Coleman's Lonely Woman. jant71 is pretty close with my thoughts, but I don't think the AX-35 squeaks by the IM70 (not yet anyway). Here's the thing, I think the IM70 might be the clearest dual dynamic earphones I've ever heard. It's definitely the fullest dual dynamic I've heard, with excellent imaging and separation of instruments. The massive bass can be tone down (as someone else has already mentioned) by using tips that only cover the nozzle opening a little bit (the Auvio tips are perfect for this, but I also like the Astrotec silicons on it). 
  
 Now, the AX-35 brought more clarity an transparency simply by virtue of the BA. The sound was very detailed with great transparency and detail, but yes, lacking that fullness that the IM70 has. I doubt it can ever get there, but we'll see. Bass, while extending quite low, doesn't have the impact of the IM70s bass. Mids are incredible in the AX-35. I actually think highs extend more in the IM07, but are very good in the AX-35. I started burning in the AX-35 some last night, but I don't think the notes will ever get as thick and rich as the IM07's notes. The AX-35, is however, a bit more refined than the IM07. They both have their place, but right now I can't think of a dual dynamic that sounds better to my ears than the IM07 (well, except for the M200, but the IM07 has inched quite close). Chances are, if done well, the D/BA hybrid is always going to give you more clarity and details than a d/d ... But technology has brought both so close together now. The IM07 is a steal for under $130. The AX-35 is a steal for under a $100. It's gets to a point where you have to say both are good, and you just have to choose which sound signature you think will satisfy you the most. Oh, I haven't gotten a chance to play with the AX-30 much yet. I will when and if I can peel the HP50 off of my ears.


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> Uhmm
> 
> IM70
> http://www.accessoryjack.com/audio-technica-ath-im70-dual-symphonic-in-ear-monitor-headphones-red.html
> ...


 
  
  
 Just looked and saw this merchant (bought from them before, the are good) selling the IM70 for $90. Run, don't walk!!! Again, it's about what you think would be your preferred sound signature  rather than with technically performs better between the IM70 and AX-35. I haven't once thought about giving up the IM70 since the AX-35/ AX-30 arrived, or vice versa.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Excellent eric! I'm glad you're digging the HP50's, and I'm glad that you don't feel they are blowing the M500's out of the water... so far..!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Coming at the end of the month:  review of this new audio invention that supplements headphones with full body bass experience.


----------



## ebrian

drbluenewmexico said:


> Coming at the end of the month:  review of this new audio invention that supplements headphones with full body bass experience.


 
  
 Kickstarter, right?  Wrap that baby around your head to give a whole new meaning to "basshead".


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

caracara08 said:


> On the same note, they just arrived here at my office.  The packaging and feel of everything is AMAZING. I know theyre super expensive, but at least with this packaging, case, and box it _feels_ extremely expensive as well.  I kinda felt the same when opening the HD800 for the first time.  Dont want to be snapping pictures in the office like some weirdo but I am impressed.  We all know this means nothing if they dont sound the part though.




Why do you think us K3K guys hang onto our pairs? It's that sumptuous packaging man. I had the opportunity to open up two sets of K3Ks and it is a very nice experience. Hope you like the phones, and can offer a comparison to the HD800. A few K3K owners have likened them to sounding very similar to the HD800, and I've always wondered whether that was the case


----------



## Kbman

This thread has lead to so many revelations to me. Ofcourse no one answered my big question, but I won't hold it against you. I want to get those Mikros 90's because $90 seems to good of a deal to pass up. I also want some IEM's and the IM70's seem to be the best choice. But as for normal set of cans or any on/over ears, I do like those HP50s and the Mikros as I said, but two completely different ranges of price. Maybe the Mikros for now and upgrade later?


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> ...but right now I can't think of a dual dynamic that sounds better to my ears than the IM07 (well, except for the M200, but the IM07 has inched quite close). Chances are, if done well, the D/BA hybrid is always going to give you more clarity and details than a d/d ... But technology has brought both so close together now. The IM07 is a steal for under $130.


 
 ...but now you have to get the high resolution titanium cable AT is releasing next week and slap it on the IM70 and compare again to the M200, lol!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> ...but now you have to get the high resolution titanium cable AT is releasing next week and slap it on the IM70 and compare again to the M200, lol!


 

 for the same price as the im70s.....


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> for the same price as the im70s.....


 
  
 OOps, sorry. I meant to address jant71.
  
 I'm sure it will make a difference as I've found that cables can do that, but I'm satisfied my friend. Won't say I won't, but not anytime soon, and not at that price. I bought a BTG silver plated cable for my 1964 EARS V6 (beautiful cable), and it didn't cost over a $100, so I'm not spending that for an AT cable.


----------



## ericp10

kbman said:


> This thread has lead to so many revelations to me. Ofcourse no one answered my big question, but I won't hold it against you. I want to get those Mikros 90's because $90 seems to good of a deal to pass up. I also want some IEM's and the IM70's seem to be the best choice. But as for normal set of cans or any on/over ears, I do like those HP50s and the Mikros as I said, but two completely different ranges of price. Maybe the Mikros for now and upgrade later?


 
  
  
 That sounds smart to me. You don't know how long the Mikros will be around.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 Did you get to try the Om IEP? My intitial impressions are something along the lines of "and they said the IM70 had a lot of bass."


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> @ericp10 Did you get to try the Om IEP? My intitial impressions are something along the lines of "and they said the IM70 had a lot of bass."


 
  
 No I haven't Vain. I need that price to come down some and then I might look at it.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > [@=/u/138947/ericp10]@ericp10[/@] Did you get to try the Om IEP? My intitial impressions are something along the lines of "and they said the IM70 had a lot of bass."
> ...




Yeah, I managed to score this pair for a little under $100, brand new, shipped on eBay. Due to some reviews I was actually kind-of worried that it wouldn't have that bass hit of some of my other headphones, but it's got bass in droves. I'm really hoping that if I leave it for a couple hours the bass will calm down because right now it's like a kid at Walmart. It doesn't really 'overshadow' the mid-range, but you can definitely tell it's creepin. On another ... I love the way Violin's sound on this. So I'm calling a V that hopefully turns into a slight U.


----------



## caracara08

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Why do you think us K3K guys hang onto our pairs? It's that sumptuous packaging man. I had the opportunity to open up two sets of K3Ks and it is a very nice experience. Hope you like the phones, and can offer a comparison to the HD800. A few K3K owners have likened them to sounding very similar to the HD800, and I've always wondered whether that was the case


 
  
 haha seriously. Nothing I have owned rivals it.  That case is very nice as well.  I havent had the HD800 in years so I may not be the best to compare it but off of memory, I could see that comparsion being made.


----------



## ChesterZZ

Hey guys, I was thinking about getting the IM70 from accesorryjack for around 105USD shipped, but the problem is they don't seem to ship to my country (even though they ship to every bordering one). Then I noticed I could buy the XBA-H3s here for around 190USD shipped with a 2 year warranty. I guess that's a pretty great price, right? My question is though, are the H3s worth the price difference? The H1s cost around 100USD here, so they are also an option. I'm currently using the MH1C and I would really want something noticeably better. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Vain III

chesterzz said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking about getting the IM70 from accesorryjack for around 105USD shipped, but the problem is they don't seem to ship to my country (even though they ship to every bordering one). Then I noticed I could buy the XBA-H3s here for around 190USD shipped with a 2 year warranty. I guess that's a pretty great price, right? My question is though, are the H3s worth the price difference? The H1s cost around 100USD here, so they are also an option. I'm currently using the MH1C and I would really want something noticeably better. Thanks for any advice.




Incoming Fanboying from Eric. I'll go ahead and say, yeah.


----------



## nihontoman

chesterzz said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking about getting the IM70 from accesorryjack for around 105USD shipped, but the problem is they don't seem to ship to my country (even though they ship to every bordering one). Then I noticed I could buy the XBA-H3s here for around 190USD shipped with a 2 year warranty. I guess that's a pretty great price, right? My question is though, are the H3s worth the price difference? The H1s cost around 100USD here, so they are also an option. I'm currently using the MH1C and I would really want something noticeably better. Thanks for any advice


 
  
  
 please provide a lin for that H3 for 190$. I'm sure most of us will be very grateful...


----------



## waynes world

vain iii said:


> Incoming Fanboying from Eric. I'll go ahead and say, yeah.


 
  
 Yup. He's gonna say "no brainer yeah".


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

caracara08 said:


> haha seriously. Nothing I have owned rivals it.  That case is very nice as well.  I havent had the HD800 in years so I may not be the best to compare it but off of memory, I could see that comparsion being made.




Same. I don't use the case at all though since I'm leery of the square shape it forces upon the cable when you wind it. Anyhow, I'm curious but, what is the serial number of your pair and where were they made?


----------



## caracara08

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Same. I don't use the case at all though since I'm leery of the square shape it forces upon the cable when you wind it. Anyhow, I'm curious but, what is the serial number of your pair and where were they made?


 
  
 Designed and Engineered in Austria. Made in China, serial 12249.  I'm assuming the earlier models were made in Austria? 
  
 That being said, they look flawless and amazing.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Yeah. I had two myself. The first was 1783 I believe, and the second is 8,8XX or so. Both were made in Austria. I'm kinda curious where the cutoff point was before they moved production to China. My 8,000+ model sounds different compared to the pre-2000 model


----------



## caracara08

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Yeah. I had two myself. The first was 1783 I believe, and the second is 8,8XX or so. Both were made in Austria. I'm kinda curious where the cutoff point was before they moved production to China. My 8,000+ model sounds different compared to the pre-2000 model


 
  
 Interesting.  Maybe I'll have to send you these so you can compare them all, 1xxx, 8xxx, 12xxx


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I don't have the first pair anymore, as I had them replaced due to a cabling failure. I could perceive some difference in the bass response from my first pair but kept thinkin it might've have just been me, as after all, it'd been about a month since I last heard the first pair. I just couldn't shake the feeling and talked to ShotgunShane about it, and he too felt like there was a difference between the bass response between the two pairs he'd heard (in that it'd been attenuated, perhaps to address the "incoherence" comments). 

The one caveat is that both of our conclusions are formed upon auditory memory, which tends to be shaky at best. I feel fairly convinced that there's a difference however so take that as you will. I believe Muppetface wrote up something about how AKG tends to tweak their phones, so perhaps there's some credence to it all. 

I wouldn't think that there's anything substantively different between your pair and mine, and it just boils down to origin of manufacturing, and had they been stamped "made in Austria" you'd likely be none the wiser


----------



## BenF

dannybai said:


> Earphones with remote like the Pistons, you have to pull the plug out slightly to get full sound with certain sources.


 

 I have this problem with Piston on NFB-11.32, but not on any other sources.


----------



## sfwalcer

journeyy said:


> Oh gawd are *the Pistons really that ugly? They didn't look like this in other pictures *:/


 
  
 +


vwinter said:


> *Color temperature on that picture is off. Probably the yellow flash.*


 
 ^ LoL what V man said, it was dark and my lighting was schiit so had to flash that mofo real gud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 These Pistons looks gorgeous, really well built but really light as well.
  


doctorjazz said:


> Tried some pads I had laying around loose, couldn't get them to fit on the Mikros...any suggestion of pads I can try if I have to get some? Still feel I need more bass to these things, bass needs to be "felt" at least a bit imo. It's a pity as these cans do everything else so terrifically...


 
 There ya' go doc, their pads should be the same as the one i pad over pad mod my set with. There is a like-new used set with free ship over $35, but if you have prime it's free ship regardless no??? For $5 it is worth a try tbh.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0055L6EPY/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
  
 A used $10 set.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008P8FGZ8/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
  
 Don't blame me if the pads ain't the same. LoL But they are from the same brand, and judging by the pics they should be the same.
  


ebrian said:


> I had the same problem with certain setups when using Monster Gratitudes.  *To get the full sound on my work computer, I had to hold down that button.  Same thing on my laptop.  I wonder if it's because of the 3rd stripe on the plug.*  They worked normally everywhere else.


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> Earphones with remote like the Pistons, you have to pull the plug out slightly to get full sound with certain sources.


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> I've noticed this with most of my earphones with remote and my desktop source only. I don't think it's the same with daps but not positive on that.


 
 ^ What Danny said, i noticed this last night when i plugged the Pistons into the big audio jack of my Audinst with the 3.5mm adapter, when fully plugged in the sound is hollow/ very off, but when pull slightly out it then sounded normal, kinda wear but it is what it is. haha
  

  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> *Coming at the end of the month:  review of this new audio invention that supplements headphones with full body bass experience.*


 
 ^ nuff said......
  
... hope you don't plan to fly with that thing on. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


vain iii said:


> Yeah, *I managed to score this pair for a little under $100*, brand new, shipped on eBay. Due to some reviews I was actually kind-of worried that it wouldn't have that bass hit of some of my other headphones, but it's got bass in droves. I'm really hoping that if I leave it for a couple hours the bass will calm down because right now it's like a kid at Walmart. It doesn't really 'overshadow' the mid-range, but you can definitely tell it's creepin. On another ... I love the way Violin's sound on this. So I'm calling a V that hopefully turns into a slight U.


 
 ^ Congrats meng, seem like a sweet score for $100.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ What Danny said, i noticed this last night when i plugged the Pistons into the big audio jack of my Audinst with the 3.5mm adapter, when fully plugged in the sound is hollow/ very off, but when pull slightly out it then sounded normal, kinda wear but it is what it is. haha


 
 It's all Apple's fault and their stupid audio standard for smartphones and mics.
  
 You need an adapter like this and it works fine on any earphone/headphone where you need to "pull the plug out a bit":
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-3ring-4pole-4conductor-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-converter-adapter-Gold-Plated-/160982292127


----------



## ericp10

vain iii said:


> Incoming Fanboying from Eric. I'll go ahead and say, yeah.


 
  


waynes world said:


> Yup. He's gonna say "no brainer yeah".


 
  
  
 Nope. I'm not going to say anything but use the force (and oh, my signature says it all already)...lol


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> It's all Apple's fault and their stupid audio standard for smartphones and mics.
> 
> You need an adapter like this and it works fine on any earphone/headphone where you need to "pull the plug out a bit":
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-3ring-4pole-4conductor-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-converter-adapter-Gold-Plated-/160982292127


 

 It works fine in all my DAP sources though, just has that problem with my desktop rig and it only affects the big plug that has the 3.5mm adapter on it, works just fine outta' the regular 3.5mm jack on my audinst MX1 strangely.
  
 But yeah when it doubt BLAME APPLE for all the problems.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, latest arrival, Dunu DN1000 (box says it's the "ultimate quality hybrid"-very exciting)...my UPS guy must think I'm going into business, Actually, with everything that has come recently, I still don't have a hybrid...UNTIL NOW. Gonna unbox, listen a bit, relax, burn later (Heaven V on the burn plate now). Packaging good, lots of goodies included, tips, loops, those rings. The case seems to be a copy of the old UE TF10 case, metal, looks just like it. (side note-the case for the Heaven V is outrageous...looks like a cigarette case from the 1940's. I feel like I have to pull out a smoke on a cigarette holder when I use it. Doesn't feel big enough to hold the headphones, though).
OK, gonna chill....


----------



## doctorjazz

Before I do, thanks for the links, SF!


----------



## ericp10

caracara08, any initial impressions on the K3003K?


----------



## nick n

H20 got started on a dedicated thread for the new T-PEOS:  the* H-300*
http://www.head-fi.org/t/704417/t-peos-h-300-3-way-hybrid-impressions-and-appreciation-thread


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> caracara08, any initial impressions on the K3003K?


 
  
 I was at work this whole time and was listening through just one ear so I could answer the phone with the other.  It is brighter than what I am used to (HD650) and has more top end than the Noble 6.  It _seems_ a little less smooth than the N6 up top but of course, has more sparkle.  Ill let it run in some more and listen before I go to sleep. 
  
 So far it really can draw comparisons to what I _think_ I remember of the HD800 but we all know how auditory memory is.
  
 edit: I love the fit.  Its a breath of fresh air after huge monitors like the N6.  I really wish it didnt have the mic though.  I feel it weighs that side down and seems to get caught in my shirt.


----------



## Vain III

ericp10 said:


> ^ Congrats meng, seem like a sweet score for $100.




 Just trying my best to not fanboi 'dem


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Nope. I'm not going to say anything but use the force (and oh, my signature says it all already)...lol


 
  
 Good enough! The force _is _with you after all lol


----------



## sfwalcer

HOLY CRAP who said these Piston are not bassy needs to get shot!!! I am talkin' about that IEM dood. LMAO
  
 This thing is at bass cannon levels but has pretty good clarity/ micro details as well, very similar to the NuForce NE-700X like Danny said but those NuForces is less mid bassy and more sub bass oriented. These are wayyy too warm/ mellow even for my basshead liking.
  
 The LQ Quadbeat 2s sounds better than these Pistons tbh cuz their bass is more balanced along with the rest of the sonic spectrum. These Piston ain't living up to their hype for me, cuz they give off that cheapo conventional bass cannon effect no matter which tips i use. 
  
 Used Sony hybrids, UE tips Danny has, MH1Cs, DUNUs etc etc etc.
  
 Sony MH1Cs still bests these Pistons in overall refinement despite they are kinda warm as well. These Pistons are not even close to the level of the VSonic VSD1s for me.
  
 They are decent but is pretty over hyped, but should be good for exercise use, etc not for serious listening.
  
 Maybe i have just gotten too uppity to appreciate cheapos. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But i doubt it.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Used Sony hybrids, UE tips Danny has, MH1Cs, DUNUs etc etc etc.


 
  
 Try any double flanged tips? I bet they would control/lessen the bass somewhat.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Try any double flanged tips? I bet they would control/lessen the bass somewhat.


 

 Can't stand double/ triple flanged tip. Singles always works/ fits best for me. Thanks for the tip anyways.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> HOLY CRAP who said these Piston are not bassy needs to get shot!!! I am talkin' about that IEM dood. LMAO
> 
> This thing is at bass cannon levels but has pretty good clarity/ micro details as well, very similar to the NuForce NE-700X like Danny said but those NuForces is less mid bassy and more sub bass oriented. These are wayyy too warm/ mellow even for my basshead liking.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, if you happen to get a pair that actually work. Don't suffer from the channel imbalance of build issues.
 Starting to think build quality and longevity should have become review standards Looooooooooooong ago.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Yeah, if you happen to get a pair that actually work. Don't suffer from the channel imbalance of build issues.
> Starting to think build quality and longevity should have become review standards Looooooooooooong ago.


 

 ^ you're just cursed Nut_Nicks. Maybe you should sign up for that MH1 tour those TOTLers started to finally hear them proper. : P


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> These are wayyy too warm/ mellow even for my basshead liking.
> 
> *You are not a basshead *
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ you're just cursed Nut_Nicks. Maybe you should sign up for that MH1 tour those TOTLers started to finally hear them proper. : P


 

 Nothing to do with being cursed. Everything to do with known issues on a phone that was essential pulled from being packaged with cellphones and dumped on the market.
  
 And we all know what comes of a good dump.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer*
> 
> 
> These are wayyy too warm/ mellow even for my basshead liking.
> ...


 
  
 ^ *You're right i ain't a basshead cuz i is a TOTALphile. : P *
  
*Cuz being a basshead is too simp for even this cardboard simp. *
  
*Nah the QB2s has softer more balanced bass, not sloppier while these Pistons has big old mellow warm ROUND arse BASS, esp. in their mid bass hump which ruins it for me. Those NuFroce NE-700Xs has the same quantity but is sub bass focused hence they sound more clean with less congestion. These Pistons has better micro detailing i'll give them that but not much more. The NuForces is a much truer/ better audiophile worthy basshead iem, while these Pistons sounds like little league stuff. *




  
*You also sold me those KZ mirco ring ATH CKN70s lookalikes that you stated blows the QB2s away meng. Nuff said. G.G*
*I WIN!!! *




  


hutnicks said:


> Nothing to do with being cursed. Everything to do with known issues on a phone that was essential pulled from being packaged with cellphones and dumped on the market.
> 
> And we all know what comes of a good dump.


 
 ^ I collected 3 sets and had zero QC problems, you cursed meng. Nuff said.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'M ALWAYS IN favor of a good dump!!!!


----------



## d marc0

hutnicks said:


> Yeah, if you happen to get a pair that actually work. Don't suffer from the channel imbalance of build issues.
> Starting to think build quality and longevity should have become review standards Looooooooooooong ago.




Three pairs of MH1's here with the first one given as a gift over a year ago. Glad to report that all three are still rocking hard. My favorite on-the-go iem to date.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

ShotgunShane told me that he's successfully managed to find someone to recable the MH1. Once he gets his pair I'll probably follow suit. For the money, it's a total no brainer


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Three pairs of MH1's here with the first one given as a gift over a year ago. Glad to report that all three are still rocking hard. My favorite on-the-go iem to date.


 

 ^ My experience exactly. Had once gathered 3 holy sets myself but couldn't deal with their godly cable so they were just collecting dust so unloaded all 3 sets and is still thirsty for a re-cabled set. T_T


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> ShotgunShane told me that he's successfully managed to find someone to recable the MH1. Once he gets his pair I'll probably follow suit. For the money, it's a total no brainer


 

 Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!! That fool was supposed to keep me updated cuz i was the one that pointed him to the modder on ebay/head-fi.
  
 THAT SNEAKY PUNK!!! He owes me a re-cable set now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hey wannabe_birdie how about those AKG K3003s??? Can i be last on that tour of yours??? Ekey boi said he was powerless to help. But i know you got a big old kind heart inside that cold bird body of yours. haha
  
 Want to do a hybrid TAKEDOWN write-up meng, gots the H3s in, gots the DN1000s in, now just waiting for the last piece of the puzzle.
  
 C'MON DEWITTT!!!


----------



## d marc0

I also need someone to recable my MH1! Pls....


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I also need someone to recable my MH1! Pls....


 

 Too bad you're stuck in Aussie land.
  
 Recables for Americans only!!!


----------



## Shawn71

LoL.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Too bad you're stuck in Aussie land.
> 
> Recables for Americans only!!!




Damn! But our day will come... And my MH1's will be waiting. Haha


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ *You're right i ain't a basshead cuz i is a TOTALphile. : P*
> 
> *Cuz being a basshead is too simp for even this cardboard simp. *
> 
> ...




..and they were good deals too 

What is the source you use? It must be taming the 100-200hz region or so, because the QB2 has a big boost there. It needed over a -5db EQ dip to be balanced. Goldenears shows it too.

Try the 3.5mm adapter at some point I posted earlier. It's very useful for iems with mics, as you don't have to pop them halfway out the socket, and sometimes gives better sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Damn! *But our day will come...* And my MH1's will be waiting. Haha


 
  
 .................................................................................................................................................................................... soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


bhazard said:


> ..and they were good deals too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ The Pistons @ $15 i paid was a better deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ehhh my source is the Venturecraft amp via my crappy ipods. Also has a clip+ hooked to a FiiO E17 i seldom use cuz the E17 is kinda too warm for my liking. Nah my sources are damn clean, so that ain't it. That $15 venturecraft amp is crazy nice/ transparent without sounding dead flat and like i be saying one hell of a SLICK DEAL. Probably the best sounding/ most powerful amp for under $20 bar none cuz they originally sold for $200 retail!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These Pistons are crazy warm no way around it, and ain't messing with no adapters cuz they work with all my sources so...... it is what it is meng.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> This thing is at bass cannon levels but has pretty good clarity/ micro details as well, very similar to the NuForce NE-700X like Danny said but those NuForces is less mid bassy and more sub bass oriented. These are wayyy too warm/ mellow even for my basshead liking.
> 
> The LQ Quadbeat 2s sounds better than these Pistons tbh cuz their bass is more balanced along with the rest of the sonic spectrum. These Piston ain't living up to their hype for me, cuz they give off that cheapo conventional bass cannon effect no matter which tips i use.


 
 Now let's take this into perspective.
 If _he_ says they're bassy....
  
 So did the troll eventually succumb to beryllium poisoning like we've all secretly wanted him to? Have those poorly mangled and mistreated ears finally met their maker? Will the demise of the corrugated flatboard finally herald the dawn of a liberated Head-Fi for future generations to come? Fnd out on next week's all-new episode of Scrubs, 10:00PM PST, right after the news.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Now let's take this into perspective.
> If _he_ says they're bassy....
> 
> So did the troll eventually succumb to beryllium poisoning like we've all secretly wanted him to?* Have those poorly mangled and mistreated ears finally met their maker? Will the demise of the corrugated flatboard finally herald the dawn of a liberated Head-Fi for future generations to come? Fnd out on next week's all-new episode of Scrubs, 10:00PM PST, right after the news.*


 
 ehhhh Twi-Hard much??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some people never fails......
  
 I was just generous to give them a good home since they were doomed to be neglected. Plus the price was right. : P  
  
 I am just a kind hearted head-fier meng, nuff said. So no need to tune in new week cuz there ain't gonna be no drama, that is UNLESS those K300Ks comes in. hoho Now we can FINALLY get the show rolling and it will be a good one fo' sho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yes these Pistons are warm/mellow and bassy, which kinda shocked me as well, cuz i did not expect them to be at this level tbh. Only Danny made those comparisons with the NuForce NE-700Xs so i was like ok they sound similar but from all the previous impressions that i assedly glanced over i didn't get the sense they were so........


----------



## ericp10

It's official! I'm love the sound sig of the HP50. I've had these thing on for about four hours. No fatigue, the sound is getting better and better with each passing hour (tons of details), and these headphones are quite comfortable. Great value too.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> It's official! I'm love the sound sig of the HP50. I've had these thing on for about four hours. No fatigue, the sound is getting better and better with each passing hour (tons of details), and these headphones are quite comfortable. Great value too.


 

 LET US SEE THAT SEXCEE SQUARE BAND!!! : P
  
 On a serious note, how is the overall comfort of the headband/ earcups??? Some have reported the cups were too shallow hence there were comfort issues.


----------



## waynes world

Will they surpass the almighty on1's... that is the question!


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> Yes these Pistons are warm/mellow and bassy, which kinda shocked me as well, cuz i did not expect them to be at this level tbh. Only Danny made those comparisons with the NuForce NE-700Xs so i was like ok they sound similar but from all the previous impressions that i assedly glanced over i didn't get the sense they were so........


 
 Sounds disappointing, great. Maybe there's hope for you yet. I'm just happy that you can finally open up about your basshead problems, and it's great that you're showing some signs of change by being disappointed in something for being too bassy.


----------



## mechgamer123

ericp10 said:


> It's official! I'm love the sound sig of the HP50. I've had these thing on for about four hours. No fatigue, the sound is getting better and better with each passing hour (tons of details), and these headphones are quite comfortable. Great value too.


 
 Do you know if the HP50 is available to audition at any chain electronics stores like as Best Buy?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Will they surpass *the almighty on1's*... that is the question!


 
 ^ i 2nd this notion!!!
  
 You should really send those on1s on tour since you are the only one that has heard/ own them. Sharing is caring meng. Spread that lovin' 
  


twinqy said:


> Sounds disappointing, great. Maybe there's hope for you yet. I'm just happy that you can finally open up about your basshead problems, and it's great that you're showing some signs of change by being disappointed in something for being too bassy.


 
 ^ ehhh the jokes on you then. I was never a basshead to begin with fool, just cuz i like bass emphasis with my music don't mean i like to be blasted with until my brain explodes. Why you think i stole invented the term Totalphile for, for funzies??? Nah Totalphile is the evolution/ revolution of that dusty audiophile term that will not compromise any aspect of the sonic spectrum for another and wants it all in spades. Hence in TOTALITY/ TOTAL immersion within the music without anything lacking nor missing whatsoever.
  
 PREACHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! DAT TOTAL GOSPEL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: so what i am tryin' to say is that i have standards ya' know.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Do you know if the HP50 is available to audition at any chain electronics stores like as Best Buy?


 

 Oh dear whatcha' doing here??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Need i quote you??? 
  
 LMAO


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh the jokes on you then. I was never a basshead to begin with fool, just cuz i like bass emphasis with my music don't mean i like to be blasted with until my brain explodes. Why you think i stole invented the term Totalphile for, for funzies??? Nah Totalphile is the evolution/ revolution of that dusty audiophile term that will not compromise any aspect of the sonic spectrum for another and wants it all in spades. Hence in TOTALITY/ TOTAL immersion within the music without anything lacking nor missing whatsoever.
> 
> PREACHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! DAT TOTAL GOSPEL!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Okay, who here would honestly believe that you would have ever "invented" anything. Or that you would have "standards".
  
 But seriously, maybe some hope that they would end up being okay. Just a little. Okay not that much. You should pass them along to Wayne or Nick or something if you don't like them that much.


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if the HP50 is available to audition at any chain electronics stores like as Best Buy?
> ...


 
 Well, you were the one that linked me to some of your posts on this thread...


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Okay, who here would honestly believe that you would have ever "invented" anything. Or that you would have *"standards"*.
> 
> But seriously, maybe some hope that they would end up being okay. Just a little. Okay not that much. *You should pass them along to Wayne or Nick or something if you don't like them that much.*


 
 ^ RIGHTTTTTTT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Code word for passing it to you Canned land peps so YOU will get them hear them, i see your hustle now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Oh btw i put in the "standards" edit thing cuz i KNEW you were gonna say something about it, TOO EZ. Read ya' like a book fool. TROLLED!!!

  
  
 edit:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9a/100x100px-LS-9aa1ba36_Rin2.jpeg[/img]
> 
> mechgamer123
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Wait, have we met before cuz i sure as hell don't frequent that animu freak thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *NO SUCH THING ALL SLANDER I TELLS YA'.*


----------



## vlenbo

Soundstage differences. The re700 wins by a hair, though it isn't fair since this is just one song, but it is for the moment. When I kept A/Bing them, I actually felt that the re700s kept the same imaging of the martins, but expanded the soundstage by at least 2 inches for the L and R sides.
  
 More clarification? Just ask away


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> > [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9a/100x100px-LS-9aa1ba36_Rin2.jpeg[/img]
> >
> > mechgamer123
> >
> ...


 
 Nope, must have been a mistake.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why do your hexagons have lines going from one to another on the left and right side? You never fully explained that... Is that the distance between a front guitar and a bass guitar?

Also... It seems like the Martians have better instrument perception because the re700s completely miss that flute on the left side.


----------



## vlenbo

vain iii said:


> Why do your hexagons have lines going from one to another on the left and right side? You never fully explained that... Is that the distance between a front guitar and a bass guitar?
> 
> Also... It seems like the Martians have better instrument perception because the re700s completely miss that flute on the left side.


 
 I tried to portray the guitar's space. It takes up the whole left side, but didn't know how to put it in pictures...
  
 And I completely forgot to add the flute to the re700s. Thank you. They both have it at similar spots, and they both have about the same instrument perception. The only differences would be the placement and size of the soundstages.
  
 The sizes of the shapes also show how big the sound is portrayed. Though I need to tweak it to clarify it better. Doing this late at night was not a good idea....


----------



## ChesterZZ

nihontoman said:


> please provide a lin for that H3 for 190$. I'm sure most of us will be very grateful...


 
 Here you go: http://www.sysnet.sk/sony-xba-h3/
  
 Don't know why they are so cheap here but I'd be surprised if they ship abroad.


----------



## quartertone

Yeah, looks like they don't.


----------



## sfwalcer

chesterzz said:


> Here you go: http://www.sysnet.sk/sony-xba-h3/
> 
> Don't know why they are so cheap here but I'd be surprised if they ship abroad.


 
  
 +


quartertone said:


> Yeah, looks like they don't.


 
 ^ Which country is that???
  
 Someone that lives there and is a head-fier we know well group buy for us ASAP!!! LoL


----------



## ChesterZZ

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ Which country is that???
> 
> Someone that lives there and is a head-fier we know well group buy for us ASAP!!! LoL


 
 Slovakia


----------



## sfwalcer

chesterzz said:


> Slovakia


 

 ^ Oh that sounds like somewhere our beloved Drunken Master Kova resides. C'mon meng where you at??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks meng!!!


----------



## d marc0

Can I please join the party if the group buy does happen?


----------



## Vain III

Aren't Group Buys against da rules, da laws always holdin down da mang.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh that sounds like somewhere our beloved Drunken Master Kova resides. C'mon meng where you at???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, I'm in Bulgaria - still no cheap H3s around here. There hasn't been much stuff that is cheaper here than in US aside from couple of years ago when the eph100 was $65 for a while.


----------



## MuZo2

chesterzz said:


> Here you go: http://www.sysnet.sk/sony-xba-h3/
> 
> Don't know why they are so cheap here but I'd be surprised if they ship abroad.


 

 They are less than half the price here in Germany.
 http://www.amazon.de/Sony-XBA-H3-In-Ear-Kopfhörer-107dB-schwarz/dp/B00FB5DEQG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391858630&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+h3


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, there seem to be only a couple of EU countries which have cheaper H3s and they don't send stuff internationally. If I wanted I could buy H3 from the Czech Republic but it will cost me more like 210 euro (~$290), which isn't such a great bargain as some of the sub and circa 150 euro offers in Slovakia and the Czech Republic.


----------



## quartertone

muzo2 said:


> chesterzz said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go: http://www.sysnet.sk/sony-xba-h3/
> ...


 
  
 How is €300 less than half the price?!
 EDIT: Oh, I guess you meant less than half the German price, haha.


----------



## live1

i just got the Phillips she extra bass iem ,they beat my favourites the jvc fx101 and fx3x and im a bass head.the 3x are slightly more powerful.and the extra bass from Phillips are very small and comfortable


----------



## doctorjazz

So, spent a long time listening to Heaven V this morning, no A-B's, just a download of a concert (Abdullah Ibrahim Ekaya). they really nice to listen to, do involve you in the music. they are coherent top to bottom, as I mentioned, don't necessarily do highs or lows better than similar iems. others may be better, but it all holds together nicely. Two things they really do excel with, in this range of iem's, is the midrange, which is gorgeous, and the soundstage, which is nice and wide. Maybe I'll play with some A-B'ing on the dog walk (but it's usually a pain to do too much switching on the street, not to mention how geeky it is). 
Speaking of Abdullah Ibrahim, he's a South African expat jazz musician, who does his own fusion of jazz and South African Folk Music. Must be one of the artists I've seen the most time live. Don't see him listed much in concert anymore (getting old, I guess), but some great recordings out there, and so I post...



another, from an earlier period/album


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> LET US SEE THAT SEXCEE SQUARE BAND!!! : P
> 
> On a serious note, how is the overall comfort of the headband/ earcups??? Some have reported the cups were too shallow hence there were comfort issues.






The cups feel great over my ears. I had them on for hours with eyeglasses on, and no ear fatigue or nothing. Very comfortable.


----------



## ericp10

mechgamer123 said:


> Do you know if the HP50 is available to audition at any chain electronics stores like as Best Buy?





I'm sorry but I don't know the answer to that question.


----------



## shotgunshane

sfwalcer said:


> Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!! That fool was supposed to keep me updated cuz i was the one that pointed him to the modder on ebay/head-fi.
> 
> THAT SNEAKY PUNK!!! He owes me a re-cable set now. :bigsmile_face:
> 
> ...




Don't fret. You are going to get referral credit in my thread.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back from the walk, posting some random music (high point for most of you, I know...)
Started off with this, made me very nervous....



Then this one makes me feel better, another Aretha cover, an all time great (Dig Duane Allman slide guitar)


this one everyone knows, but I had never heard it through headphones, the mix is fun, stuff bounces around, give a listen through a set



Is it a bird, is it a plane, no, IT'S PETRA!!!!!



Last for now, interesting band I just heard about...



Off to the dentist (Fun, Fun, Fun), later...


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> *Nah, I'm in Bulgaria *- still no cheap H3s around here. There hasn't been much stuff that is cheaper here than in US aside from couple of years ago when the eph100 was $65 for a while.


 
 ^ *Oh* welp whatcha' waiting for then MOVE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


ericp10 said:


> The cups feel great over my ears. I had them on for hours with eyeglasses on, and no ear fatigue or nothing. Very comfortable.


 
 Nice thanks!!!
  
  


shotgunshane said:


> *Don't fret.* You are going to get referral credit in my thread.


 
 ^ Was just teasin' ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But Fff "referral cred" where's my GODLY re-cabled set at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Congrats meng!!!


----------



## bhazard

I'll jump on the H3 when one of you gentleman gets sick of it, or if a crazy sale happens somewhere.
  
 Same reasoning applies to the Fostex. When it drops near $100, I'm on it.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> I'll jump on the H3 when one of you gentleman gets sick of it, or if a crazy sale happens somewhere.
> 
> Same reasoning applies to the Fostex. When it drops near $100, I'm on it.


 

 ^ Hey why you stealing my game plan??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 YGPM!!! Get it locked and loaded.
  
 Lets see who shoots faster.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, had to run out, still music to post...
Another fusion-jazz/klezmer, Masada, led by John Zorn. If they ever play, RUN, don't walk, one of the most exciting live shows one can catch.



Gonna see a spin off of this band, Wico (called The Autumn Defense) in a friend's living room (!) tomorrow...lead guitarist is a guitar god (Nels Cline).



And lastly (promises, promises...), a great jazz organization from Amsterdam, this is silly, do great, more serious stuff (but never TOO serious)




(did all my dog walk listening today with Shure 1540, had planned iem's, but needed ear muff, Shures are great ear muffs. I originally felt highs rolled off, starting to come in more as I listen to them more, really nice cans...)


----------



## mochill

Guess what came in...the bad azz te-05didn't open the box yet but sound impression will be up tonight


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Guess what came in...the bad azz te-05didn't open the box yet but sound impression will be up tonight


 

 ^ Pics or it didn't happen!!! : P
  
 I WANT TO SEE THAT FAT ARSE CABLE. LoL


----------



## doctorjazz

mochill said:


> Guess what came in...the bad azz te-05didn't open the box yet but sound impression will be up tonight




Great, interested to hear them. Curious where you bought them from...when I first read about them, they were the amazing $100 giant-killers. I see them for about $200 on eBay now, sure they're cheaper if you buy them through one of the Japan buying sites (Tenso, etc), but if you don't mind posting where you got them, and for how much, I'd appreciate it, along with the impressions, of course.

(H3 about $300 on Amazon, also waiting for price drop...)


----------



## Vain III

Loving Moshi's version of the Sony Hybrids and the rubberized soft-plastic carrying headphone wrap.


----------



## jant71

The TE-05 are "bad azz" already w/o even opening them. ALL ABOARD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ...and just wait till you remove the front screens and they become obscenely epic!!!


----------



## mochill

Bad azz indeed...pluged it in went ...natural they are


----------



## DannyBai

Let's see the TE-05


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Let's see the TE-05


 
 + 1
  
 C'mon chill, we wanna see them in their FULL glory, fat cable and all. In fact esp. that fat cable. haha
  
 Pics meng you know what's up by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit:


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1f/100x100px-LS-1f77edde_tumblr_m5frvvOMVm1rvpkxwo1_400.jpeg[/img]
> 
> Vain III
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ hmmm how those Moshi's sound??? What kind of sound siggy are they. Cute cat avi btw, surprised dat cat crack freak didn't spazz all over it yet.


----------



## ericp10

Yeah, where are the photos? TE-05 please?


----------



## vlenbo

PHOTOS, NOW.


----------



## mochill

Doesn't seal my ears...and no pics for all of yous


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Doesn't seal my ears...and no pics for all of yous


 
  
 You heard that. Nothin' to see here. Move along!


----------



## DannyBai

Then no TE05 you have.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Doesn't seal my ears...and no pics for all of yous


 

 Meh if you ain't gonna post no pics no need to POST period!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho forget those those Frosties, these H3's for the very 1st tyme I FEEL WHOLE!!! Not compromise baby!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Timbre is damn natural on this thing, puts that artificial/ metallic sound of those XBA-3s to shame. MUCH MUCH better buy than those ASG 2s, cuz there are no holes in the sound spectrum and you get EVERYTHING in *SPADES!!! *
 SUB BASS DEPTH/ EXTENSION *CHECK!!! *
 GREAT PUNCHY/FAST CLEAN MID BASS *CHECK!!!*
 LUSH FORWARD MIDS THAT ARE ALL OVER YOUR FACE *CHECK!!!*
 EXTENDED/ YET NON FATIGUING TREBLE WITH A HINT OF SPARKLE *CHECK!!!*
 BIG/FULL/BOLD/ SPACIOUS ATMOSPHERIC STAGING THAT IS NEVER THICK/CONGESTED *CHECK!!! *
 GREAT NATURAL TIMBRE WITH GOOD TEXTURE/ TONS OF MICRO DETAILS *CHECK!!!*
  
 Am i missing anything else???  MOMMIE HOLD ME I AM SCARED!!!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Then no TE05 you have.




x2


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> *Then no TE05 you have.*


 
*^ +1 *
  
 You no TE05 Fff outta' here then!!!

  
  
 THIS IS DISCOVERY BOI!!! AIN'T NO MESSIN' AROUND!!!
  


jant71 said:


> You heard that. Nothin' to see here. Move along!


 
  
 ^ What jants said.


----------



## vlenbo




----------



## mochill

Window phone doesn't allow pic upload


----------



## avlad

Long time lurker, first time poster so Hello everyone!
 About windows phone, you should be able to post pictures using tapatalk. Works for most forums I use.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Window phone doesn't allow pic upload


 

 LIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! The hell are these thangs then???      
  
 Then you need to toss that piece of schiit windows phone of yours tbh.


----------



## DannyBai

Window phone very many nice emoticon. No picture bummer.


----------



## mochill

Wish I can post pics now but I gotta go to work...will see when I get home


----------



## sfwalcer

avlad said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster so Hello everyone!
> *About windows phone, you should be able to post pictures using tapatalk. Works for most forums I use.*


 
 ^ BUSTED!!! Great input meng!!! And welcome to DISCOVERY. 
  
 On that note FRESH MEAT. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


dannybai said:


> Window phone very many nice emoticon. No picture bummer.


 
 ^ LMAO
  
 Me no smart phone, me dumb phone why me use computea.


----------



## DannyBai

Lol.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Anywho forget those those Frosties, these H3's for the very 1st tyme I FEEL WHOLE!!! Not compromise baby!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can see why (warning: don't check the spoiler. I told you not to!)


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> > [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/2e/100x100px-LS-2e857309_yes.jpeg[/img]
> >
> > waynes world
> >
> ...


 
 ^ C'mon Masa' WAYNE now that is just OUT of line. There are things that we can tolerate and there are things that just DON'T.
  
 You done goof'd, get ready for the...................



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Man i can just imagine that ring dood swinging this GODLY hamma' like THOR. OH DEM' VISUALS!!!  SEXCEENESS!!!


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> ^ hmmm how those Moshi's sound??? What kind of sound siggy are they. Cute cat avi btw, surprised dat cat crack freak didn't spazz all over it yet. :veryevil:




I'm pullin' a mochill, no impressions for you.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



very tip dependent; more to come.





> .*Loving Moshi's version of the Sony Hybrids* and the rubberized soft-plastic carrying headphone wrap.




Hating Moshi's foam tips. They put a little silicon inside the tip to hold it onto the nozzle and that silicon piece (basically an XXXS single flange) got stuck to the nozzle as I was taking them off. So Moshi Hybrid are excellent, Moshi foams are ****.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ C'mon Masa' WAYNE now that is just OUT of line. There are things that we can tolerate and there are things that just DON'T.


 
  
 Blame Ds - he was the first one to horrify with that one lol
  
 Mind you, I've done a good job of perpetuating the horror


----------



## Vain III

There it is, there's that pretty sound I heard so much about on the Om IEP. Out of the box the bass was leaky, but burn-in didn't work. Om, like the Moshi's, are tip dependent and I, for the life of me, couldn't get a good seal or tighter bass. Finally, I managed to get a pair of Monster Triple Flanges onto the headphones and damn did that do wonders. Took what was definitely a V shape to a U shape with only a slight recession of the mid-range.

Moshi's on the other hand seem to sound best with the Auvio Double Flange's and it's own narrow(er than the Auvio) hybrid single flanges. Moshi's sound signature is a bit weird. It's something an L. It's got a pretty balanced mid-range and treble that rolls-off before it gets sparkly [my only real complaint], but the star of the show is it's bass frequency. Specifically the sub-bass which extends lower than any pair of headphones that I own with the exception of the IEP w/ regular tips. They MSRP for something like $90 and I actually think it fits that range pretty well. Which means my $13 purchase is just, I'll say it now, "Piston Killer" status. They regularly sell for less than $30 on fleebay. Only 6 left from the person I bought them from.

The fit on the Moshi's is better than the fit on the IEP, but I feel like that is due to the super thick nozzle. That thing is thicker than almost everything I've tried with the exception of (my brief encounter with) the M200.

EDIT: Also, I hate the cable on both because I am bias toward phat cables, but the Moshi cable is significantly worse. It just feel so dainty. Moshi's are also incredibly heavy because they're housed in steel alloy. I dropped both to my carpet and the Moshi's fell a lot faster.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've been having trouble with the Oms as well, as far as tips/seal goes. I don't particularly find then V or U shaped, the mids and highs seem good from my memory (have been listening to a lot of new stuff, Dunu 1K and Heaven V came this week, along with the W40), so could be thinking of another iem, but I think not) Did find the bass flabby/weak though, and sure I haven't quite gotten the seal I need. Tried Complys, they usually fix it but still some leak. Got lots to go through, have to make the change and find a good fit.


----------



## Vain III

Which Comply's did you try? I have a set of TSX-400's that didn't fit and I had a left-over T-500 that didn't fit as well.

With the mid-range in mind I might need a brain burn-in because I am coming from the IM70 that had the typical ATH-Forward Mids.


----------



## GeneraI

Panasonic has some decent earbuds for like $6. I swear their on par with some $100 headphones I have , if they are amped correctly.


----------



## waynes world

Huh. Canucks are doing all right so far. Hopefully our southern neighbors can give us a little more competition 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 The Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics

 [size=medium]Medal standings[/size]

 [size=small] 

 [th] [/th] [th]Country[/th] [th] ​ [/th] [th] ​ [/th] [th] ​ [/th] [th] Total​ [/th]  
[/size]
 [size=small] 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

 [td] 1​ [/td] [td]Norway[/td] [td] 2​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 4​ [/td] 
 [td] 2​ [/td] [td]Canada[/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 3​ [/td] 
 [td]  ​ [/td] [td]Netherlands[/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 3​ [/td] 
 [td] 4​ [/td] [td]United States[/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 2​ [/td] 
 [td] 5​ [/td] [td]Austria[/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] 
 [td]  ​ [/td] [td]Sweden[/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] 
 [td] 7​ [/td] [td]Czech Republic[/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 0​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td] [td] 1​ [/td]  
[/size]


----------



## Change is Good

waynes world said:


> Huh. Canucks are doing all right so far. Hopefully our southern neighbors can give us a little more competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wayne, you do know I opened a sports thread a while back, right? You guys should join and feel free to discuss your precious Canadian Hockey lol


----------



## waynes world

change is good said:


> Wayne, you do know I opened a sports thread a while back, right? You guys should join and feel free to discuss your precious Canadian Hockey lol


 
  
 Cool - I'll have to check it out... as long as I can still come here and rub it in a bit (for as long as I can rub it in!).


----------



## Shawn71

vain iii said:


> Aren't Group Buys against da rules, da laws always holdin down da mang.



yes group buy are against head-fi policy.


----------



## Shawn71

generai said:


> Panasonic has some decent earbuds for like $6. I swear their on par with some $100 headphones I have , if they are amped correctly.



yeah its hje120 i think you were referring to.....that can compete times 10 its price cans for sure....one hell of a half ear iem that is......below is the proof of it who acknowledged feedbacks and still xxxxx people bought it who didnt leave fb's.

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003EM8008/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1391924345&sr=8-2


----------



## doctorjazz

vain iii said:


> Which Comply's did you try? I have a set of TSX-400's that didn't fit and I had a left-over T-500 that didn't fit as well.
> 
> With the mid-range in mind I might need a brain burn-in because I am coming from the IM70 that had the typical ATH-Forward Mids.




Generally like TSX, large, the ones I had didn't fit (100 200,500). Happened to find some T400 in my pile,fit on the nozzle. Must have found them clearance somewhere, size not marked, but I suspect they're mediums. Listening now, definitely better than the stock, bass more defined, would like to try large TSX but I'll have to live with these until I can order more. Actually pretty good, check em out some more, maybe leave it as is. Compare to my oth new stuff at some point. CONCERT TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Zelda

@mochill how's the Yuin PK1 going?


----------



## doctorjazz

Stupid iPad, posted but don't see it, anyway, finding the Comply T400 works Ok, think I have mediums, Like TSX/large, will need to buy, but ok for now, bass back,

In the W4/W40 world, my ears tell me they are not the same sound and the 40 is better. And I have had the W4 for quite a while, and have always dug it. I'm not good at putting percentages on improvement, actually seems odd or put a number on such a subjective thing, but improvements are as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, as often happens, now both posts appeared.


----------



## eke2k6

For anyone looking for a great performing USB DAC for a great price (possibly the best value DAC on the market), I'm selling mine to recoup some funds from a major purchase:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/704719/fs-hifimediy-u2-sabre-asynchronous-usb-dac


----------



## waynes world

Camera? Whatdya get?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Camera? Whatdya get?


 

  
 Maybe one of these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (would totally get the upper left camera, or the bottom right)


----------



## sfwalcer

eke2k6 said:


> For anyone looking for a great performing USB DAC for a great price (possibly the best value DAC on the market), I'm selling mine to recoup some funds from a major purchase:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/704719/fs-hifimediy-u2-sabre-asynchronous-usb-dac


 
 ^ How about $25??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I gots your monies right now. : P
  
 If you want it you know where to PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


waynes world said:


> Camera? Whatdya get?


 
  
 ^ Oh dear looky what you have done, you made Masa' WAYNE UBER excited now. This fool is a photography fiend MASTER!!! 
 He might take you under his wings ekey boi if ya' hook it up on those secretive TOTL tours of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


vlenbo said:


> Maybe one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ WETNESS!!!
...*RA*???


----------



## amigomatt

ericp10 said:


> It's official! I'm love the sound sig of the HP50. I've had these thing on for about four hours. No fatigue, the sound is getting better and better with each passing hour (tons of details), and these headphones are quite comfortable. Great value too.


Yes, they are becoming my favourite pair of cans to date! I'm going to give them a couple more weeks before I write a full review of them.


----------



## eke2k6

Quote:


waynes world said:


> Camera? Whatdya get?


 
  
 I got one of these:
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/878793-REG/Sigma_c78900_DP2_Merrill_Compact_Digital.html
  
  
 It's one of the best sensors in the world in a compact camera. The resolution is better than a 5D MKIII. Here are the pics I took with its predecessor:
  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ How about $25???


----------



## jant71

Mochill seems truly "mad" at us Discovery dwellers about the pic thing. We wasn't serious though
  
 No, TE-05 updates for us but two posts about them in other threads, lol.
  
  
 ...and nice camera, eke! Enjoy!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Mochill seems truly "mad" at us Discovery dwellers about the pic thing. We wasn't serious though
> 
> No, TE-05 updates for us but two posts about them in other threads, lol.
> 
> ...


 
 I imagine he could care less if he has them. He's enjoying the sound first-hand....
  
 I want it too. If it's like the mikros, it's worth keeping!
 Quote:


eke2k6 said:


> I got one of these:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/878793-REG/Sigma_c78900_DP2_Merrill_Compact_Digital.html
> 
> ...


 
 I expected a mirrorless....
  
 I'm surprised to hear that, it is a truly impressive compact camera! Congratultions, eke!


----------



## waynes world

eke2k6 said:


> I got one of these:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/878793-REG/Sigma_c78900_DP2_Merrill_Compact_Digital.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice camera. And _very_ nice images - you've got a great eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just to keep the thread off topic, here's a couple of mine from last summer (Nikon V1). Well, to keep it slightly on topic, I would have been listening to my VSD1's through my clip zip while taking both shots (one on bike, and one in kayak) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eke2k6

waynes world said:


> Very nice camera. And _very_ nice images - you've got a great eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice! I've always kinda wanted a super wide angle lens like that.
  
 Also on topic, I've started listening to music while taking pics. I find the songs playing influence the type of shots I take.


----------



## Vain III

doctorjazz said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Which Comply's did you try? I have a set of TSX-400's that didn't fit and I had a left-over T-500 that didn't fit as well.
> ...




Maybe I have the TSX-500 then because they didn't fit. I'll stop by Target and see if they have any.


----------



## sfwalcer

eke2k6 said:


> > sfwalcer said:
> >
> >
> > > ^ How about $25???


 
 ^ Oh i see i got your attention with that $25 offer. So lets seal the deal with $30. Muahahahahhahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
.... damn right you know you want it BADDDD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jant71 said:


> Mochill seems truly "mad" at us Discovery dwellers about the pic thing. We wasn't serious though
> 
> No, TE-05 updates for us but two posts about them in other threads, lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Nah chill is a good sport...............     probably don't have those TE-05s to show is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


waynes world said:


> Very nice camera. And _very_ nice images - you've got a great eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ There is NO such thing as "off topic" here, so spazz all you want about them I CAME..............RAs. 
  
 Meng you don't gots to rub it in ya' know be biking and kayaking AND still snap shots like it belongs in magz photo shoots.
  
 Multi.............
....


----------



## vwinter

eke2k6 said:


> I got one of these:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/878793-REG/Sigma_c78900_DP2_Merrill_Compact_Digital.html
> 
> ...





Wow, I would never have guessed those came out of the Sigma. Very nice.

It does sadden me though that that new sigma whole camera is cheaper than what this currently on sale lens I'm eyeballing retails for 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/424744-USA/Nikon_2160_105mm_f_2_8G_ED_IF_AF_S.html


[rule]

Also speaking of Eke, the man speaks the truth. The H3 is no joke. Tape mod in place, it's veeeery good. Like reaaaally very good.

Here's the thing about the H3 IMO, without the tape mod, there is just too much dynamic driver in there throwing off a delicate balance of a coherent sound. With the tape mod in place, it balances it out a bit and let's you really hear what both the BAs and the Dynamic can really do. And they are both veeeeerrry good.

Here's the other thing about the H3, also IMO. The tonality is off. BUT, it's so evenly off from top to bottom that it still sucks you into it's flow and can suspend disbelief thinking it sound real and fine.

To nitpick, it has a bit of dullness in the lower mids and a bit of a lack of sizzle on cymbals. But it all falls in well enough with it's tonality that it barely stands out. (Assume anything I say has tape mod in place, as things are just worse all around without it).

The H3 and Bear McCreary were made for each other btw.


----------



## eke2k6

vwinter said:


>


 
  
  
 Yep, it's probably one of the best deals in photography today. Check out these reviews, the first one with comparisons to the legendary Leica M9
  
 http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/sigma_dp2m_review.shtml
  
 http://giannigalassi.typepad.com/blog/2013/09/insanely-sharp-sigma-dp2-merrill-user-review.html
  
  
  
 As for the H3, told you so. At $350 and below, it's easily the best deal in top-tierdom.
  
  
  
  
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh i see i got your attention with that $25 offer. So lets seal the deal with $30. Muahahahahhahaha.


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/704719/sold-fs-hifimediy-u2-sabre-asynchronous-usb-dac


----------



## ericp10

vwinter said:


> Wow, I would never have guessed those came out of the Sigma. Very nice.
> 
> It does sadden me though that that new sigma whole camera is cheaper than what this currently on sale lens I'm eyeballing retails for
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I tried the tape mod but couldn't really hear any differences (I mean very little differences if any). The bass in my H3 had settled down substantially without tape mod. I still find this IEM sublime!


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> I tried the tape mod but couldn't really hear any differences (I mean very little differences if any). The bass in my H3 had settled down substantially without tape mod. I still find this IEM sublime!




Yea it's possible that the bass settles down not needing the mod, but it's odd that you don't hear a difference. Even with bass that has already dropped several dB through it's own devices, the mod should still have an effect because you are physically altering the acoustic properties of the system.

It's possible that your pinhole was too big? Even a slightly too big pinhole can apparently largely negate the effect of the mod.

It is a great IEM.


----------



## ericp10

Possible, I guess. I prefer it without the mod though (regarding H3).
  
  
 Waynes world I can't remember if you asked me on this thread or somewhere else about how the HP5 compares to the On1. 
  
 On1: better deeper bass; still fantastic mids with an overall more natural sound (I think that wood helps).
  
 HP50: wider soundstage, more realistic vocals, fantastic head stage; and maybe better highs by a little bit.
  
 In the end both are different sound signatures and don't negate each other. Both are wonderful headphones. I do find the HP50 more comfortable (being over ear).


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Possible, I guess. I prefer it without the mod though (regarding H3).
> 
> On1: better deeper bass; still fantastic mids with an overall more natural sound (I think that wood helps).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks - I guess I need both of them then lol!


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> Possible, I guess. I prefer it without the mod though (regarding H3).




Yea. That's a whole different story. A lot of people are gonna love these, and to have an easily performed tuning choice is just icing on the cake.


----------



## sfwalcer

vwinter said:


> Also speaking of Eke, the man speaks the truth. The H3 is no joke. *Tape mod in place, it's veeeery good. Like reaaaally very good.
> 
> Here's the thing about the H3 IMO, without the tape mod, there is just too much dynamic driver in there throwing off a delicate balance of a coherent sound. With the tape mod in place, it balances it out a bit and let's you really hear what both the BAs and the Dynamic can really do. And they are both veeeeerrry good.*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Pisssssh bass sissys, you gias don't know how to enjoy great quality bass even when it LITERALLY hits ya' in the face!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But good insights, will steal make note of them. 
  
  


eke2k6 said:


> As for the H3, told you so. At $350 and below, it's easily the best deal in top-tierdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Tell me when those H3s drop to $200 and below then we're talking.  $300+ is over kill for me for an iem personally even if i had cabbage to burn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Oh man i feel sorry for that poor sap that got suckered in into such an awful deal, poor thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ericp10 said:


> I tried the tape mod but couldn't really hear any differences (I mean very little differences if any). The bass in my H3 had settled down substantially without tape mod. I still find this IEM sublime!


 
  
 +


vwinter said:


> Yea it's possible that the bass settles down not needing the mod, but it's odd that you don't hear a difference. Even with bass that has already dropped several dB through it's own devices, the mod should still have an effect because you are physically altering the acoustic properties of the system.
> 
> It's possible that your pinhole was too big? Even a slightly too big pinhole can apparently largely negate the effect of the mod.
> 
> It is a great IEM.


 
 ^ Might have to tape this bad boi up to hear for myself then, but i like them  just fine stock and naked as ericp like them.
  
 But ya' know those weird Jpnese meng, their love dat bondage stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


ericp10 said:


> Possible, I guess. I prefer it without the mod though (regarding H3).
> 
> 
> Waynes world I can't remember if you asked me on this thread or somewhere else about how the HP5 compares to the On1.
> ...


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> *Thanks - I guess I need both of them then lol!*


 
 ^
 Thanks ericp for the comparo, NOW SEND DEM ON1 OVA'!!! You need to put them on tour meng, c'mon don't be stingy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SHARING IS CARING MENG. SPREAD DAT LOVIN'


----------



## eke2k6

sfwalcer said:


> Oh man i feel sorry for that poor sap that got suckered in into such an awful deal, poor thing.


 
  
 I sold it to him for $15 just to spite you.


----------



## sfwalcer

eke2k6 said:


> I sold it to him for $15 just to spite you.


 
 ^
......................... but somehow i HIGHLY doubt it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Am glad to help out another fellow head-fier if so. hoho : P
  
 Anywho since you're feeling sooooooooo generous and i know you're an apple fan boi........
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693625/ipod-nanos-from-2nd-gen-to-6th-gen-with-the-30-pin-connector
  
 Anyone here that gots some old nanos they don't use no mo's and wanna hook me up??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You know i don't really low ball.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Oh man are these great

Proper first impressions coming soon... (Tomorrow)


----------



## sfwalcer

euphonicarin said:


> Oh man are these great
> 
> Proper first impressions coming soon... (Tomorrow)


 

 ^ Why does everyone love that orange/black color scheme so much??? Where is dat stealth black love. BOOOOO!!!
  
 Congrats!!! Let us know how much you like them/ how they sound.


----------



## dweaver

The K545 is an awesome headphone no matter which color...


----------



## Change is Good

euphonicarin said:


> Oh man are these great
> 
> Proper first impressions coming soon... (Tomorrow)


 
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Why does everyone love that orange/black color scheme so much??? Where is dat stealth black love. BOOOOO!!!
> 
> Congrats!!! Let us know how much you like them/ how they sound.


 
  
 I got love for ya!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

  
 These are defective, unfortunately.... I felt like crying when I got them :'O


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> The K545 is an awesome headphone no matter which color...


 

 I'll get my all black stealth version you'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........................................................................................ soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got other more important priorities for now...... and it doesn't hurt for them to drop some mo' in prices and get their QC issues ironed out 1st.  Cuz good thing comes to those that wait...... in this hobby.............................. welp sometimes anyways.


----------



## Change is Good

Double post


----------



## sfwalcer

change is good said:


> I got love for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
  

  
 yeah sad to hear you set was defective as well. Hope AKG fixes these issues soon, even their new K812 flagship has QC issues it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So the set that measured so poorly by Tyll might also be defective and it's hope so, cuz he was pretty disappointed by them.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Linky please!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Linky please!


 

 ^ Sure thing, he was so disappointed with those K812 that he didn't even want to do a review on them.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685339/new-akg-flagship-k812-first-impression/210#post_10068158
  
 So i offered to give them a shot, but he just ignored me.


----------



## waynes world

^ Oh right - I did see that before (I thought you were referring to the K545). Got it. Thanks.


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone heard at ws99 and onkyo hf300......comparisons


Ps.....Shure 1540s are fabulous for the day i had them.....just too big to be portable


----------



## vlenbo

Back to posting some songs here, this one is great on the martins, simply outstanding representation of the whole electric guitar strumming, cymbal hitting, screaming your head off action. Both the re700s and martins do this song justice.


----------



## d marc0

Guys, anyone here has got the Q701? Or at least auditioned them extensively?


----------



## Sil3nce

d marc0 said:


> Guys, anyone here has got the Q701? Or at least auditioned them extensively?


 
 What about them?


----------



## Exesteils

So a local seller started selling RHA MA750s. And believe me when I say for new audio even get considered to be brought in, they have to hold a certain amount of weight. Pricing is pretty decent too, around 150 usd.

Am thinking about getting a pair since I haven't gotten any new gear in these ears since November. Lol


----------



## d marc0

Just wanna know if the people I've known to like the same sound preference as I am also like the Q701.


----------



## mechgamer123

What are your sound preferences? 
 I got the Q701s from Amazon and returned them within a week because I did not like them.


----------



## Sil3nce

d marc0 said:


> Just wanna know if the people I've known to like the same sound preference as I am also like the Q701.


 
 Save the money. The K712 is much better balanced for only a little bit more.


----------



## Change is Good

d marc0 said:


> Just wanna know if the people I've known to like the same sound preference as I am also like the Q701.


 
  


sil3nce said:


> Save the money. The K712 is much better balanced for only a little bit more.


 
  
 The K612 is also a great choice... for the same (if not, lower) price.


----------



## dweaver

d marc0 said:


> Guys, anyone here has got the Q701? Or at least auditioned them extensively?


I own a pair of Q701 plus my K545.


----------



## d marc0

There's a possibility that I can get the Q701 for only $200.

I actually like how the golden ears target sounds and it seems the Q701 is really close to their frequency curve. Just wanna make sure the sub bass ain't too anemic. I also like the hd800 sound Sig.

@mechgamer123 what was it that you didn't like about the Q701? 

@dweaver I like most of your iem choices. How does the Q701 fit in your genre specification?

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Kbman

Oh yeah baby.


----------



## mechgamer123

d marc0 said:


> @mechgamer123 what was it that you didn't like about the Q701?


 
 The midrange just sounded too unnatural to my ears and the bass was lame.


----------



## d marc0

mechgamer123 said:


> The midrange just sounded too unnatural to my ears and the bass was lame.


 
  
 Thanks for the impression mate!


----------



## mechgamer123

d marc0 said:


> Thanks for the impression mate!


 
 No problem.
 Just for reference though, I usually prefer planar magnetic and electrostatic drivers for full size headphones though.


----------



## waynes world

^ oh, you're one of *those* guys lol


----------



## d marc0

If the Q701 is close to the HD800 sound then it's something that I want.
 I can find a way to audition it on Friday but unfortunately I only have till thursday to decide on those AKGs.


----------



## mechgamer123

d marc0 said:


> If the Q701 is close to the HD800 sound then it's something that I want.
> I can find a way to audition it on Friday but unfortunately I only have till thursday to decide on those AKGs.


 
 Hmm, in that case I can't really help you, I haven't heard the HD800 in a while.
  
 I'm going to guess not based on some of the frequency response graphs, but we all know how reliable those are...
  


waynes world said:


> ^ oh, you're one of *those* guys lol


 
 Yup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I guess a big "discovery" for me (even though it's by no means new) was the STAX SR-2020 basic system I won on Yahoo Auctions Japan for ~$250, which is a steal for a STAX SR-202 and accompanying amp no matter how you look at it. Of course, it ended up costing me a bit more than that after all the transaction fees, shipping, and real leather pads that sell in the US for $100, but in the end I have a rig that I'm completely satisfied with and nothing under $1000 has really caught my eye for full sized headphones other than the new Hifiman planars and older STAX.


----------



## Sil3nce

d marc0 said:


> If the Q701 is close to the HD800 sound then it's something that I want.
> I can find a way to audition it on Friday but unfortunately I only have till thursday to decide on those AKGs.


 
 No.
 Nowhere near.
 Not even close. 
 Not even in the same realm.
  
 But in all seriousness, I would not recommend you the Q701. 
 It's a headphone that I found marketed towards the general consumer, as opposed to the original K701/K702. 
 There's a clear mid-bass hump, and everything is distant, the mids are voiced weirdly.
 They do improve once modded, but still nowhere near the sound of the HD800s or other flagships.


----------



## Kbman

sil3nce said:


> No.
> Nowhere near.
> Not even close.
> Not even in the same realm.
> ...



Don't they all use the same exact driver?


----------



## d marc0

Thank you for all your inputs guys.
 I'll definitely audition them on Friday.
 But I guess I won't pull the trigger for now.


----------



## Sil3nce

kbman said:


> Don't they all use the same exact driver?




The Q701 is much warmer with more bass impact than the original K701. 
And no, they're tuned differently. This is immediately noticeable if you've owned both.


----------



## dweaver

d marc0 said:


> There's a possibility that I can get the Q701 for only $200.
> 
> I actually like how the golden ears target sounds and it seems the Q701 is really close to their frequency curve. Just wanna make sure the sub bass ain't too anemic. I also like the hd800 sound Sig.
> 
> ...


the q701 is an extremely good headphone and is even better after the simple bass port mod. I like it with every genre I listen to. The K545 though is just as good if not better for me because I can use it on the go and it offer a bit of isolation. Both are worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## kova4a

Just got my Pistons from ibuygou - the wait was definitely a lot shorter than I expected. You can expect my bashing as soon as I unpack them and give them a listen


----------



## quartertone

So jant, what about these Sony XB70s you have as an avatar? They good?


----------



## mkz

kova4a said:


> Just got my Pistons from ibuygou - the wait was definitely a lot shorter than I expected. You can expect my bashing as soon as I unpack them and give them a listen


 
  
 When did you purchase? I bought it on Jan 15th and still waiting.


----------



## kova4a

I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
Quote:



mkz said:


> When did you purchase? I bought it on Jan 15th and still waiting.


 
 Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


----------



## waynes world

So, I don't have to get them to replace my vsd1le's?


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> So, I don't have to get them to replace my vsd1le's?


 
 It's not even fair comparing the two. Too bad iemagnet is banned - I'm pretty sure he would have liked to get into a friendly discussion with me about the Pistons like he did with other people about the Deltas.


----------



## mkz

kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 
  
 Thanks. Hopefully I would receive by sometime this week.


----------



## ericp10

kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 
  
 One man's opinion. Shrugs?


----------



## jant71

quartertone said:


> So jant, what about these Sony XB70s you have as an avatar? They good?


 

 The "real world" pics aren't mine. From Avic or some Japanese forum I did not make note of which it was. Possibly the Rakuten Global page even. So, they seem to be available now, earlier than the 2/14/14 date, which is nice for once that things come out early but I have not purchased either the XB70 or EX650. Love the way the XB looks and the design with the bass port out the top seems interesting and may bring a big enveloping stage. Also the EX650 has a F.R. right up to 28,000 besting some of the XBA's and equal to the EX600 and interesting to see if it can best the EX600 with the lovely brass housings, more normal form factor, and $60 price tag. Want to try both, indecisive on which one, and have purchased neither as of yet  I just got a Mikros 90 as well and have had other bigger fish in mind so they are on the back burner.
  
 Interesting though as Sony put the EX series including the EX600(EX1000 and EX800st are in the monitor series) and the banner phone is the EX650.
  The main features of the METAL EX  Metal housing having excellent vibration-damping properties
 MDR-EX450 adopt the aluminum housing/MDR-EX650, brass (brass) to the sound conduit and housing.
 metal housing with high rigidity, has excellent internal loss characteristics to suppress unwanted vibration, I realize the midrange and clear smooth response in the low frequency range.





  Proprietary 12mm driver unit with high sensitivity in a small
 [Diaphragm newly developed]
 By simulation and prototyping of more than 100, and developed a new diaphragm to achieve the mobility of the maximum width at the edge of the minimum. By maximizing the effective area of ​​the diaphragm to expand the dome portion, achieving the dome area of ​​the same size as the 16mm driver unit with 12mm.





  I adopt a long voice coil and high magnetic force neodymium magnet
 By The combined long voice coil (MDREX450 is 300kJ / m 3) and 360kJ/m3 high magnetic force neodymium magnet, and the drive system with high linearity and powerful, acoustic characteristics low distortion (strain) with high sensitivity with small size I realized.


----------



## mikaveli06

Lookin for portables, deciding between
Kef 500
Onkyo hf300
B+W p7
Akg 545
Micros 90

Anyone have opinions, looking for
Bass quality, mids, details, sound stage

Love shure 1540, but returned as they are just toolarge for portability, which is whyi leftoff the paul barton phones


----------



## koreanzombie

Ive got probably around 50 hours on my pistons now. For some reason the more burn in they get, the more bassy they get. Does the bass tame/settle down with more burn in?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 
  i agree with you kova4a.  the pistons are fun, but after 200 hrs of burn in are still kind of rough and bright compared with the Vsonics especially the LE.  but they are definitely worth 25$ to those
 on a limited budget....


----------



## nihontoman

I think I'll try out those ex650...


----------



## TekeRugburn

waynes world said:


> So, I don't have to get them to replace my vsd1le's?




Trade me, I have some Pistons. You'll be the one getting the best out of the trade


----------



## MuZo2

I am not sure if someone posted them here. Maxell HP-CN40 are balanced IEM check analysis made by Rin and some other Japanese guy.

 http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2013/08/maxell-hp-cn40.html
  
 http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/hp-cn40.html

 You can find them on ebay for 5-10 Euro


----------



## jant71

Man, you think we are amateurs around here meng!!! They found it by listening to us...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/596094/maxell-hp-cn40-review-the-lost-gem
  
 That was 2/2012 and over a year before Rin's analysis. Remember that WE are the crap here on the Head-fi!!!
 (wording style in this post is used with permission of Master Troll Inc.)


----------



## dweaver

mikaveli06 said:


> Lookin for portables, deciding between
> Kef 500
> Onkyo hf300
> B+W p7
> ...


sound quality wise these are all going to somewhat similar, signature wise not so much.

M500 has great sub bass and is very linear in sound throughout the sonic range. Due to following European standards this headphone sounds best with an amp. This HP also suffers from a solid grip on the head making it comfortable especially for an on ear but succesptible to falling off your head if you lean forward to much, its isolation is also low due to this.

P7 is comfortable and reasonably secure on he head. It also has decent sub bass but is a bit elevated in the treble which bothers some. It is a solid choice if you can afford it.

K545 has solid sub bass and wonderfully mids with a small spike in the upper mids, treble can be spiky at louder volumes. It is reasonably OK tightness wise but some people have had issues if they have thick framed glasses. Personally I have a thin frame wide arm pair of glasses and have no issues.

Out of these I much prefer the K545 personally. They offer reasonable isolation, an above average sound stage, and offer enough bass to satisfy me while still having great mids and treble. But the other two are also solid headphones in the sound department. I would say M500 is most neutral, then K545, then P7.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 
 I dunno man, I don't miss my VSD1LE much, and I couldn't even give away the Delta (I tried).
  
 With some Sony hybrids, some time, and some slight EQ, nothing touches the Pistons for $20 right now.
  
 The Somic MH415 and Pistons are my gym go-to sets, and the Havi Pro/Astrotec AX35 are my home/train ride sets.
  
 The AX35 also sounds stellar with some bass boost. It really fills out the sound.


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> I dunno man, I don't miss my VSD1LE much, and I couldn't even give away the Delta (I tried).
> 
> With some Sony hybrids, some time, and some slight EQ, nothing touches the Pistons for $20 right now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You do realize that you need to update the first line of your your signature
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> You do realize that you need to update the first line of your your signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't yet. The Havi P and AX35 would both share #1. I like them both in different ways.


----------



## mochill




----------



## eke2k6

mochill said:


>


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill

And that's where the cookies crumble


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> And that's where the cookies crumble


----------



## raisedbywolves

quite a few people in here are gonna be eating crow for dinner tonight, looks like, haha.


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> And that's where the cookies crumble


 

 ....but where are the little post it notes that say Mochill 2014 on them. You still haven't proved you own these phones! Those photos could have come from anywhere.
  
  
  
JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


>


 
  
  
 Finally, instead of all the crazy type. There are still issues... but that's for another time. lol


----------



## mochill

That is what it looks like


----------



## mochill

I used my android tablet to take the pics


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> ....but where are the little post it notes that say Mochill 2014 on them. You still haven't proved you own these phones! Those photos could have come from anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!!


 
  
  






 
  
  
 lol


----------



## mochill

Is it the pink bed sheets


----------



## DannyBai

Mochill, 

How do the te-05's sound? 

Bass, mids, treble, stage?

Thanks.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Mochill,
> 
> How do the te-05's sound?
> 
> ...


 
 You see any movement on your parcel, DannyBai? 
  
  
 My tracking hasn't moved since Feb. 7. Usually Japan is better than this. lol

 Waiting on the V and TE-05


----------



## mochill

I bought mine from ace_of_bicycle2004 from eBay and am astounded by the delivery speed...mine was supposed to be here by Tuesday but came Saturday ...the te-05 are as reference class as it gets....so much balance and so open and airy...it makes the doppios sound compressed ....just get the ml mikros 90 as well , you'll enjoy them very much


----------



## mochill

See pplz I don't need to lie about me buying iem now do we


----------



## vlenbo

So...balance as in...
  
 mids have a lot of detail in...
  
 Is it lush? Does it just sound clean? Thin?
  
 Does the treble have any grain? Is there any emphasis in any part of the sound despite what you say is neutral?
  
 Does the soundstage go out of your head, is it like a 50mm headphone soundstage size?
  
 Do the lows deliver in texture, punch, impact, and quantity?


----------



## mochill

Very detailed mids with amazing bass textures like dynamic drivers produces and the mids and treble are clean detailed and very open sounding...soundstage is like the mikros 90...very niace


----------



## mochill

To my ears the sound like a finely tuned hybrid iem and no harshness whatsoever


----------



## sfwalcer

kbman said:


> Oh yeah baby.


 
 ^ Congrats..................... victim # and counting, tick tick tick. 
  
  


mechgamer123 said:


> No problem.
> Just for reference though, *I usually prefer planar magnetic and electrostatic drivers for full size headphones though.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> ^ oh, you're one of *those* guys lol


 
  
 ^ *All the uppitiness up in herrr!!! *
  
  
  


kova4a said:


> Just got my Pistons from ibuygou - the wait was definitely a lot shorter than I expected. You can expect my bashing as soon as I unpack them and give them a listen


 
  
 +


kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 
 ^ Didn't someone say something about getting theirs in before yours??? 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








   
 Looks like you're hearing them how i heard them. Already traded them away cuz they did not live up to the hype whatsoever for me. Forget about FOTM, they didn't even make Flavor Of the Week for me. : P
  
 Not at the level of the Sony MH1C, not LG QB2s, and not even at the level of the Nuforce NE700Xs, cuz that one is a much truer basshead audiophile iem to me. These Pistons are some soft/ mellow/ warm consumer grade sounding gear with pretty good micro detailing, alright clarity and soundstage. Not even close to the more mature/ audiophile sound of the VSonic VSD1s. Makes for a great fun bassy beater set but that's about it.
  

  


kova4a said:


> It's not even fair comparing the two. Too bad *iemagnet is banned - I'm pretty sure he would have liked to get into a friendly discussion with me about the Pistons like he did with other people about the Deltas.*


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> *One man's opinion. Shrugs?*


 
  ^ He got lucky cuz saved by the ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Deltas has got much more clarity across the spectrum cuz of their more "balanced/ neutral" sound but i would put them both on par sonically, different flavors for different needs. Pistons is more "fun" cuz they are very bassy while the Deltas are more mature sounding for those that like it somewhat analytical in their cheapo daily beaters. Both are alright but doesn't deserve the SUPER-NOVA HYPE that is for sure esp. these Pistons.
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> i agree with you kova4a.  the pistons are fun, but after 200 hrs of burn in are still kind of *rough and bright* compared with the Vsonics especially the LE.  but they are definitely worth 25$ to those
> on a limited budget....


 
 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really??? Cuz these were wayyy too smooth/ warmish to darkish sounding for me. Wish they were brighter with less congestion tbh.
  
  


waynes world said:


> So, I don't have to get them to replace my vsd1le's?


 
  
 +


tekerugburn said:


> Trade me, I have some Pistons. You'll be the one getting the best out of the trade


 
 ^ Don't dewitt Masa' WAYNE ............... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the emoticon says it all cuz that's who ya' are dealing with. 
  
  
  


jant71 said:


> Man, you think we are amateurs around here *meng*!!! They found it by listening to us...
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/596094/maxell-hp-cn40-review-the-lost-gem
> 
> That was 2/2012 and over a year before Rin's analysis. Remember that WE are the crap here on the Head-fi!!!
> (*wording style in this post is used with permission of Master Troll Inc.*)


 
  
 ^ PATENT PENDING!!! PATENT PENDING!!! PATENT PENDING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


bhazard said:


> I dunno man, I don't miss my VSD1LE much, and I couldn't even give away the Delta (I tried).
> 
> With some Sony hybrids, some time, and some *HEAVY BASS REDUCER* EQ, nothing touches the Pistons for $20 right now.
> 
> ...


 
 ^ *FTFY!!! *
  
 Hmmm they might have sounded a lot more promising with some bass reducer EQ but i don't EQ much and they didn't seem to be worth it so..... they had to go. Also these might have some modding potential just as those Corecool V2s with the foam cover of the bass port. Try using some thin foam to cover up the open back of these Pstons and see if they reduce the bass quantity while increasing the quality. I know Teke gots some modding skittles *SO TRY THIS OUT AND REPORT BACK TEKE!!! *




  
  


mochill said:


>


 
 ^

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NOT THAT WE EVER DOUBTED YA'  CHILL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


  


raisedbywolves said:


> quite a few people in here are gonna be *eating crow for dinner tonight*, looks like, haha.


 

 ^
....


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the impressions mochill. 

Ericp, the te-05 just got out of customs in your hometown this afternoon so hopefully I'll have them tomorrow. I also have the oyaide SPC cable for the H3 with the te-05. 

I listened to the Mikros 90 today for about an hour fresh out of the box and was thoroughly impressed. Kef500 level is what I gathered. Unfortunately it will be moving on to its rightful owner right away.


----------



## vlenbo

Well, that settles it!
  
 Mikros win!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Thanks for the impressions mochill.
> 
> Ericp, the te-05 just got out of customs in your hometown this afternoon so hopefully I'll have them tomorrow. I also have the oyaide SPC cable for the H3 with the te-05.
> 
> *I listened to the Mikros 90 today for about an hour fresh out of the box and was thoroughly impressed. Kef500 level is what I gathered. Unfortunately it will be moving on to its rightful owner right away.*


 
 ^ Don't worry Danny you'll get to hear them again soon enough, cuz i'll be sending my pad over pads modded set to you along with your stuff back. So comfort should be much better the next go around. 
  
 I might be getting another set as well, so..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and i hope my modded T50RPs will be back by then, so....................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: Oh and congrats on them TE-05s Danny, lets see if Chill is on point saying they sound A LOT like the Logan 90s.


----------



## mochill

Make sure to burn them in for 300hrs^


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome sf. An hour was all I could handle cuz my ears were aching so looking forward to the mod. I think Wayne will welcome your mod too when it clamps on his head.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Awesome sf. An hour was all I could handle cuz my ears were aching so looking forward to the mod. I think Wayne will welcome your mod too when it clamps on his head.


 

 ^ Yeppp dead exact sentiments. After an hour or so the stock pads despite they are really soft/comfy initially hurts like a mofo as most on ears are. But with my pad over pad mod i can wear these over 2+ hours and the hurt is MUCH MUCH less.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yeppp dead exact sentiments. After an hour or so the stock pads despite they are really soft/comfy initially hurts like a mofo as most on ears are. But with my pad over pad mod i can wear these over 2+ hours and the hurt is MUCH MUCH less.


 
 Wimps!
  
 Easy solution *for people with glasses*


----------



## mechgamer123

^And if that doesn't work for you, just get contacts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You know you're an audiophile when you get contacts so your headphones can be more comfortable.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I listened to the Mikros 90 today for about an hour fresh out of the box and was thoroughly impressed. Kef500 level is what I gathered. Unfortunately it will be moving on to its rightful owner right away.


 
  

  




   
 Quote:


sfwalcer said:


> Oh and i hope my modded T50RPs will be back by then, so.......................


 
  
 Oh, so _you're_ gonna be one of *those* guys too??? Oh yeah, me too


----------



## Vain III

Mochill mentioned earlier in the thread that he enjoyed the details in the Monster Vektr. So for anybody wanting a pair woot is selling them for $40.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Wimps!
> 
> Easy solution *for people with *glasses**


 
  
 +


mechgamer123 said:


> ^And if that doesn't work for you, *just get contacts*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ OR even better just wear/ put your glasses ON TOP of the pads cuz the cups are so small. No need to worry about breaking the seal and glasses getting squished/ hence pain from clamp.
  
*ehhh Twi-Hard much.*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










  


waynes world said:


> Oh, so _you're_ gonna be one of *those* guys too??? *Oh yeah, me too *


 
 ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hurry OH GREAT KOOKY ONE!!!


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> ^ OR even better just wear/ put your glasses ON TOP of the pads cuz the cups are so small. No need to worry about breaking the seal and glasses getting squished/ hence pain from clamp.
> 
> *ehhh Twi-Hard much.* :rolleyes:
> 
> ...




ORRRR


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> Mochill mentioned earlier in the thread that he enjoyed the details in the Monster Vektr. So for anybody wanting a pair woot is selling them for $40.


 
 ^ Thought it was those headphones. I gots to say they are pretty sexcee lookin' cans those Vektrs. But it's by Monster so......... YUCK!!!
  
 Yeah i is hipster like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vain iii said:


> ORRRR


 
 ^ LMAO you know what i was looking for those FOR THE LONGEST tyme but ya' me being Asian and our flat noses/ bridges these things ain't gonna clip on that well. Tried a cheap schiity set that was similar to the one that was worn by Morpheous and lets just say had to return them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 You know any places that sells those that are in good quality??? Cuz people say it's best to find them in flee markets where they can be had for cheap but those style are kind wayyyy too old school. haha


----------



## Kbman

Anyone got a good 3.5 male to 3.5 male aux cable for my E07K and iPhone 5 for portable use!? Like a high quality one that won't break. Idk the correct length though. Maybe a 2-3 inch cable.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO you know what i was looking for those FOR THE LONGEST tyme but ya' me being Asian and our flat noses/ bridges these things ain't gonna clip on that well. Tried a cheap schiity set that was similar to the one that was *worn by Morpheous* and lets just say had to return them.




Sadly, I have no clue where to buy a nice set from. I'd ask my eye-doctor, but I don't think he would know either.

Speaking of Morpheous. I feel this could be applied to headphones. "Take the *Insert Headphones* and go back to the 'audio' you know, You take the *Insert Headphones* and you'll never look at audio the same way again."

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob-wn52Dkmk[/VIDEO]


EDIT:

Working on my Moshi & Om Audio reviews this week. I got some messages on a couple of sites about my TH-7BB review being too long so I will try to keep them under a thousand words this time.


----------



## bhazard

The Mikros were $68 after rebate yesterday. Wondering if I should have grabbed them then. Too many mixed reviews on them though.
  
 Good call on the AKG K323. They sound great out of the box. The damn things are nearly microscopic in size though. For the $27 I paid, they are well worth it so far..


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> Sadly, I have no clue where to buy a nice set from. I'd ask my eye-doctor, but I don't think he would know either.
> 
> Speaking of Morpheous. I feel this could be applied to headphones. "Take the *Insert Headphones* and go back to the 'audio' you know, You take the *Insert Headphones* and you'll never look at audio the same way again."
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Ffffffffffffffffffffffff do want!!! Those shades that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great, can't wait for that write-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Try to not over do it with the gifs this round or else it's gonna' get deleted again. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW PATENT PENDING!!!


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> Good call on the AKG K323. They sound great out of the box. The damn things are nearly microscopic in size though. For the $27 I paid, they are well worth it so far..




Resistance is dying, must resist, MUST RESIST.

Quick, AB them with something and tell me how much they pale in comparison.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> Resistance is dying, must resist, MUST RESIST.
> 
> Quick, AB them with something and tell me how much they pale in comparison.


 
 For such small drivers, they have big bass like the Pistons, and a warm signature. Great clarity across most of the spectrum, with what I think is some recessed mids. Using stock tips though, so I'll try more later.
  
 They really are uncomfortably small though. I feel like they are gonna get stuck in my ear at some point.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Resistance is dying, must resist, MUST RESIST.
> ...




 Sounds like every IEM I currently own. Now I'm really wondering how they're going to fare after a little more time with them. If they're just on the Piston level I think I'll pass, but if they're a step above them I think I might spend some of the amazon money I get on my b-day (March 14th) on them.



> They really are uncomfortably small though. I feel like they are gonna get stuck in my ear at some point.




Dats how I like them; deeply inserted into my skull.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> Sounds like every IEM I currently own. Now I'm really wondering how they're going to fare after a little more time with them. If they're just on the Piston level I think I'll pass, but if they're a step above them I think I might spend some of the amazon money I get on my b-day (March 14th) on them.
> Dats how I like them; deeply inserted into my skull.


 
 It's a bad thing though. I just spent 5 minutes trying to dig out some memory foam out of my ear because they came off the driver inside my ear. Not good. lol
  
 The nozzle is so small that almost none of my tips fit. Triple flanges are boomy on them. If you don't like the Piston bass, you might not like these. They share a lot of similarities.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> It's a bad thing though. I just spent 5 minutes trying to dig out some memory foam out of my ear because they came off the driver inside my ear. Not good. lol




Yeah, I've never had luck with memory foam. I remember spending an hour searching for the tweezers to pull the Vsonic memory foam out of my ear after it came off the VSD1. The only headphones, from memory, that I have been able to use foam tips with--without resorting to tweezers--are the Monster Copper's & Gratitude. Otherwise my ears just seem to ultra seal around the foam making it "tweezer time". I've had memory foam stuck in my ears about fourteen times. I've invested in a good pair of tweezers.



> The nozzle is so small that almost none of my tips fit. *Triple flanges are boomy on them.* If you don't like the Piston bass, you might not like these. They share a lot of similarities.




HA! After hearing the bass that is the Om Audio IEP. I don't think there are going to be many boomy IEM that will surprise me. Example: The IEP make the CKS-77X (mid-bass) & FX1X (I don't own the 3X) sound like a dainty school girls in comparison.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai I hope mine were on that plane too. When you have time, inbox me on that H3 cable and cost. Thank you sir.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 But no pressure oh great one lol!
  


vain iii said:


> Yeah, I've never had luck with memory foam. I remember spending an hour searching for the tweezers to pull the Vsonic memory foam out of my ear after it came off the VSD1. The only headphones, from memory, that I have been able to use foam tips with--without resorting to tweezers--are the Monster Copper's & Gratitude. Otherwise my ears just seem to ultra seal around the foam making it "tweezer time". I've had memory foam stuck in my ears about fourteen times. I've invested in a good pair of tweezers.


 
  
 Not a problem with the comply tsx500's on the M200's, that's for sure. The M200's nozzle is so huge, I'm afraid of even trying to get the tips off again for fear of them splitting!


----------



## doctorjazz

Heard some amazing sounds last night...went to a friend, audiophile (I started him off, he took it and ran with it, wow), he does some recording/sound on the sound and has some contacts. He had a concert in his living room, The Autumn Defense (2 members of Wilco in a spin off), they were great (didn't know much of their music, Americana would be the genre), fabulous having a concert by professionals in such a great setting). Before the concert, went down to the dedicated listening room...Conrad Johnson amp/preamp, Gallo speakers, ACOUSTIC ROOM TREATMENT, for God's sake, and another friend brought a rebuilt Reel to Reel machine, high end electronics inside, and, through some contact or other, early generation Reel to Reel tapes of The Beatles' Seargent Pepper and Abby Road. I sat there with the band listening (discussing record cleaning machines, for God's sake), and hearing the most incredible recorded sound I've heard in ages. Talk about palpable/imaging/edges of instruments doesn't come close...wanna ditch all this play stuff I've accumulated. Jeez...and I don't have a bad main stereo.
(had a great time, dead exhausted now...)


And Wilco...
(tellin' you, Nels Cline is a guitar god...)


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the FAD V aging in the house. Been listening to them non stop all day..Very nice sound coming out of these in ears..I am completely surprised how fully smooth and lush the sound is. This is coming from a single BA? Just astounding..I simply can't believe how this large and in charge sound is coming out of one BA..Danny mentioned how these sound like there are multi BAs. They do in deed..
  
 Vocals out of these are wicked..Never heard a single BA sound quite like these. I think guys willing to throw down the cash for these in ears are in for a nice surprise.These are tuned extremely well and are voiced in a forward and full manor that don't skimp on any of the detail goodness of BAs but sound like a fully realized dynamics in sound.. They exhibit the imagery and speed of BAs with the lushness and fullness of dynamics..A bit of fairy dust and magic?.
  
 Tuning magic and good old fashion know how perhaps. Whatever it is they did with these in ears. I am very impressed. A very engaging sound coming out of these.


----------



## mochill

I want one but don't want to spend $332 on it


----------



## mochill

Maybe just wait a year and get the heavens 6


----------



## vlenbo

After some fostex vs heaven comparisons are made, I'll make my decision.


----------



## DannyBai

The V's can be had for around $200 if you look.  The Aging is a bit more expensive.  I have the VI now but don't have the V to compare it with side by side but the upgrade in sound can't be that much.  At least not enough to warrant upgrading.  IMO.


----------



## akarise

vlenbo said:


> After some fostex vs heaven comparisons are made, I'll make my decision.


 
  
 I'm interested in those comparisons as well.
  


dannybai said:


> The V's can be had for around $200 if you look.  The Aging is a bit more expensive.  I have the VI now but don't have the V to compare it with side by side but the upgrade in sound can't be that much.  At least not enough to warrant upgrading.  IMO.


 
  
 It would be great to hear a direct comparison between the V and VI if you get the chance.


----------



## DannyBai

I'll do that once I get the V's back.  I'll throw the TE-05 into the mix too.


----------



## bhazard

Mochill was right. If you pop out the Piston nozzle and remove the grey foam inside, the bass tightens up a bit and you get a little more extension in the highs.

Anyone that's willing to try to improve the Piston sound should give it a try.


----------



## vlenbo

For the people that ordered the fostex, will you guys receive the iems this week? If not, I might as well pull the trigger. I only find the heaven V for $240 so far.


----------



## mochill

Im alway right


----------



## vlenbo

My god, the re700s and the martin logans are identical brothers in tonality, soundstaging, imaging, and bass quality (except the re700s don't have the pull effect and sound a bit bolder). 
  
 Damn, I'm a happy man to have both the re700s and logans, never will I sell these two beauties (in their own right).
  
 I may even go as far as to say that they are fraternal twins! Jeeze, these guys work together so well.
  
 IF the martins do not show up in stores again (I truly hope not), then the re700s are a viable option for late martin logan fans.


----------



## Kbman

So my E07K that I ordered was on back order. I decided to just cancel it and am wondering if going up from a E07K to an E17 is worth the money. Thoughts?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I'll do that once I get the V's back.  I'll throw the TE-05 into the mix too.


 
  
 Awesome, thanks! The V's, TE05 and H3's are on my current lust-list. Well, I would probably just snag the H3's if budget were not a consideration. Then again, you have high regard for the V's, and they are sounding like great bang for buck (and a nice complimentary sig to the M200's). I suspect that the TE05's may very well fit into that category also...


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Im alway right


 
 ^ HEY THAT'S MY SLOGAN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PATENT PENDING PATENT PENDING!!!
  
  


kbman said:


> So my E07K that I ordered was on back order. I decided to just cancel it and am wondering if going up from a E07K to an E17 is worth the money. Thoughts?


 
 ^ Never heard the E07Ks but the E17s is pretty good. Powerful and slick looking but it is a bit warm for my liking and is not the best in transparency. I imagine that E07K is pretty similar, just probably not as powerful??? i really dunno and maybe it would be best to ask in their respective threads???
  
 Here are some of ClieOS' amp comparo threads that might help???
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-13-11-amps-compared
  
  
 Happy reading!!!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Awesome, thanks! The V's, TE05 and H3's are on my current lust-list. Well, I would probably just snag the H3's if budget were not a consideration. Then again, you have high regard for the V's, and they are sounding like great bang for buck (and a nice complimentary sig to the M200's). I suspect that the TE05's may very well fit into that category also...


 
 Ds seems to like the V's and if the Fostex comes anywhere close, then you'll have to pull the trigger on one or the other.  I'm sure Ds will share some more incite on the V's later in the week and sf will have his say also later on.  H3's are a no brainer for you Wayne since we have similar tastes.  Hopefully the price will drop some or a pair will show up on the fs thread.


----------



## Vain III

Finally got a nice fit with my Moshi Vortex's. Auvio red tips to save the day.
Om IEP are currently rocking the Mee clear double flanges. A lot more comfortable.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> For the people that ordered the fostex, will you guys receive the iems this week? If not, I might as well pull the trigger. I only find the heaven V for $240 so far.


 
 I expect it and the V any day now.


----------



## vlenbo

Thank you eric, my trigger finger can rest with ease....


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Thank you eric, my trigger finger can rest with ease....


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Mochill was right. If you pop out the Piston nozzle and remove the grey foam inside, the bass tightens up a bit and you get a little more extension in the highs.
> 
> Anyone that's willing to try to improve the Piston sound should give it a try.


 
 How did you open them up to get in the nozzle?
  


bhazard said:


> Good call on the AKG K323. They sound great out of the box. The damn things are nearly microscopic in size though. For the $27 I paid, they are well worth it so far..


 
 Mine should arrived on Thursday. Had to pay $60 for them over here so I was really hoping that they would best the Piston's.


----------



## esteebin

I too want to remove the grey foam from the Piston 2's. does the wire mesh re-attach after? Or are you left with an open nozzle?


----------



## quartertone

jant71 said:


> The main features of the METAL EX
> Metal housing having excellent vibration-damping properties
> MDR-EX450 adopt the aluminum housing/MDR-EX650, brass (brass) to the sound conduit and housing.
> metal housing with high rigidity, has excellent internal loss characteristics to suppress unwanted vibration, I realize the midrange and clear smooth response in the low frequency range.
> ...


 
  
 Just ordered the 650.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Heaven V are indeed a very nice listen, smooth, have good lows for single transducer, very involving, I found them around $200 but looked a really long time...(not the Aging)


----------



## jant71

quartertone said:


> Just ordered the 650.


 

 Cool! Look forward to the impressions. How much did they end up costing?


----------



## quartertone

The phones themselves €45, plus €6 shipping. I guess Tenso will be another €15 or so, and if I'm unlucky some customs tax when they get here - though I'm using Rakuten rather than Amazon, which gives me a better chance of avoiding that. So let's call it around €65, or $89.


----------



## bhazard

esteebin said:


> I too want to remove the grey foam from the Piston 2's. does the wire mesh re-attach after? Or are you left with an open nozzle?


 
 You can push the mesh back into the cavity.


----------



## vlenbo

final audio design HeavenVAging バランスドアーマチュア型イヤホン FI-AHE5BSB ファイナル オーディオ (2013/4/5) 
 *￥ 22,650*
 *​*

  
  
 get it while it's cheap. (or you could get the non-aging for $20 more, and with a beautiful case).
  
 This is a third party seller however, most likely not worth taking a risk, with an additional 340 yen for shipping.


----------



## waynes world

^ Works out to $265CN (shipped) for us Canadians. Not quite "cheap", but still a good deal I'm sure.


----------



## vlenbo

Sorry to hear that wayne. Its original cost was $260+


----------



## waynes world

Yeah, it's the Canadian $ exchange that is a drag lately. The 22650 yen to CN$ is $243, but to US$ is $220. Hmm, that's not as much exchange as I thought. I was thinking back to when they were something like $203US a few weeks ago (which made me think the Canadian exchange$ is more now - but it's not - just that the Yen price has gone up).


----------



## caracara08

vlenbo said:


> final audio design HeavenVAging バランスドアーマチュア型イヤホン FI-AHE5BSB ファイナル オーディオ (2013/4/5)
> *￥ 22,650*
> *​*
> 
> ...


 
  
 dont forget, thats a 3rd party seller and it says additional 340 yen for shipping.


----------



## vlenbo

My mistake, forgot to check the party seller itself. Thanks
  
 So the actual cost is. *¥ 24,210 *


----------



## caracara08

vlenbo said:


> My mistake, forgot to check the party seller itself. Thanks
> 
> So the actual cost is. *¥ 24,210 *


 
  
 haha no worries  I still would have considered that seller as they have a good rating, but the extra shipping fee they charge isnt worth it to me.  Probably would just get it from amazon.jp since the price is a lot closer.  Is there somewhere with some more reviews on these?


----------



## esteebin

bhazard said:


> You can push the mesh back into the cavity.


 

 I pried the mesh open with a fine-pointed tweezer  and removed the foam. Unfortunately, I deformed the mesh, and the sound became more sibilant. I ended up using a micro fiber cloth to both cover the nozzle and lessen the sibilance. The effect falls in between unmodified and no foam, which I'm good with.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I can't yet. The Havi P and AX35 would both share #1. I like them both in different ways.


 
 You used to have Tascam TH-MX2 in 2nd place.  Did you change your mind?


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> You used to have Tascam TH-MX2 in 2nd place.  Did you change your mind?


 
 I like the warmth of the MX2, but it is missing detail which the Pro 80 has. The Pro 80 got a knock because of the treble peak it has which can be fatiguing without EQ.
  
 Although the HE-500 is tops, I still wasn't 100% satisfied with it either. I'm hoping the 560 will fix that, otherwise I give up on attempting to find a headphone flagship endgame until one becomes unanimously praised and semi-affordable. I refuse to spend more on headphones than what my DIY speakers cost, which even the HD800 can't touch.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I like the warmth of the MX2, but it is missing detail which the Pro 80 has. The Pro 80 got a knock because of the treble peak it has which can be fatiguing without EQ.
> 
> Although the HE-500 is tops, I still wasn't 100% satisfied with it either. I'm hoping the 560 will fix that, otherwise I give up on attempting to find a headphone flagship endgame until one becomes unanimously praised and semi-affordable. I refuse to spend more on headphones than what my DIY speakers cost, which even the HD800 can't touch.


 
 Agree, that's how I hear it also, which puts the MX2 below the Pro 80 and S500 as well.
  
 I'm also loving the Fidelio S2 and Yamaha HPH200.  They both may unseat my current #1s for IEM and HP!


----------



## Grayson73

Resistance is waning on the Mikros 90, mostly due to Mochill, Vlenbo, and Sfwalcer  
  
 Opinions on whether I should get it?  I already have the Yamaha HPH-200, Gemini HSR-1000, and JVC HA-S500.  Are they a true upgrade or more of a side grade?  I listen mostly to pop and rock.
  
 One concern is that the Mikros will be bass-light for me.  How is the bass compared to anything in my sig?


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> Resistance is waning on the Mikros 90, mostly due to Mochill, Vlenbo, and Sfwalcer
> 
> Opinions on whether I should get it?  I already have the Yamaha HPH-200, Gemini HSR-1000, and JVC HA-S500.  Are they a true upgrade or more of a side grade?  I listen mostly to pop and rock.


 
 Total upgrade like you won't believe it!
  
 Has sufficient amount of bass that has some of the tightest and clearest bass with the best texture I've heard from a headphone. I like the re700's bass more, but this headphoe is unbelivable.
  
 The bass is less than the s500 in quantity, but has SO MUCH QUALITY that you can't believe it! The mids best the has500 and yamahas, as it has soe lush qualities and the type of clarity, openness, and depth that you usually miss out on other headphones.
  
 Since you listen to pop and rock, these martins are just what you need, especially with the crunchyness of eletric guitars, great strumming of acoustic guitars, and the tonality of these things are awesome!!!!!
  
 You can easily tell voices, instruments, and sound apart with these headphones, and the timbre is fantastic!
  
 Best 3d presentation I have heard, and I hear a "black" space within the soundstage, and speaking of soundstage, it has a good width and great height that most headphones miss.


----------



## Grayson73

Mikros 90 $79 now on Newegg.com.


----------



## vlenbo

I want to apologize to the people who might have initially disregarded the mikros because of my initial impressons. I'm glad more people are getting them and I hope everyone can purchase these for $79.


----------



## mikaveli06

dweaver said:


> sound quality wise these are all going to somewhat similar, signature wise not so much.
> 
> M500 has great sub bass and is very linear in sound throughout the sonic range. Due to following European standards this headphone sounds best with an amp. This HP also suffers from a solid grip on the head making it comfortable especially for an on ear but succesptible to falling off your head if you lean forward to much, its isolation is also low due to this.
> 
> ...


thx....just placed order @ razordog for k545@$199.


----------



## caracara08

mikaveli06 said:


> thx....just placed order @ razordog for k545@$199.


 
  
 couldnt pick a better company.


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone heard these and micros? 

How bout fiio x5, any one heard this yet, u guys goin to go x3 to a x5??


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> Anyone heard these and micros?
> 
> How bout fiio x5, any one heard this yet, u guys goin to go x3 to a x5??


 
  
 X5 is looking like the cat's meow:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/696004/fiio-x5-preview-world-tour-first-arrivals-on-page-19-first-reviews-coming-in
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/661411/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-jan-17th-2014


----------



## mikaveli06

Im considering the upgrade myself. U gonna jump on too?


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> Im considering the upgrade myself. U gonna jump on too?


 
  
 I'm very tempted. I'll probably wait a while until the price (hopefully) comes down a bit or I can find it used. I currently am using the C3/BH combo, and the only real gripe I have is the lack of some features that I miss a lot (and I also wish that it had buttons). But, I'm very content with the SQ out of the combo, so I'm not feeling an _urgent _need to get the X5. But the X5 ticks off most of the items on my end-all DAP list, not the least of which is excellent SQ (with a powerful amp) for an excellent price. So yeah, it's very tempting!


----------



## n05ey

Hey all, thanks for making this the best place to read every morning! 

Just an interesting discovery/phenomenon I noticed recently, I tend to miss the presentation of the iem I was using when I fell in love with an album even when I vastly prefer the sound of my new gear in general... 

I have cycled through the hippo vb (when I thought I was a bass head), to a se425, then ue900 and now an er4s which I love.

I miss the se425's presentation of flume and Rufus, miss the ue900 when I listen to Justice' audio, video, disco and I can't now imagine alter bridge without my ety. I find it is contained to an album rather than genre or artist. And no, I never miss the vb...

Anyone else find the same?


----------



## nick n

*jant71 and quartertone:*
  
 I looked on Yahoo Japan and see there appear to be two colours on the exact same model , same price.
  
*Aluminum* and* brass* coloured on the 650 models.

  

  
  
  
 At first I thought they were using brass and aluminum as the metal, but apparently not. Seems to be the colours.  Or am I missing something?
  
Then i am getting something about brass for resonance control in the tubes.   Anybody know for sure what's going on here?
  
 These look interesting thanks for the post!
  
  
  
  
 Quote: Originally Posted by *jant71* 


The main features of the METAL EX
  Metal housing having excellent vibration-damping properties
 MDR-EX450 adopt the aluminum housing/MDR-EX650, brass (brass) to the sound conduit and housing.
 metal housing with high rigidity, has excellent internal loss characteristics to suppress unwanted vibration, I realize the midrange and clear smooth response in the low frequency range.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> *jant71 and quartertone:*
> 
> I looked on Yahoo Japan and see there appear to be two colours on the exact same model , same price.
> 
> ...


 

 From the looks of the diagram the nozzles are brass pressed through mystery metal shell.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Alrighty Guys time for a first impressions/comparo on....
  
                                    The AKG K545  

 (No alcohol of any kind was consumed during this first impressions/comparo)
 Anyways, I got these headphones as a lovely gift just a day ago and have decided to write a small first impressions and then a Full On super review.
  
General Sound These headphones have a very nice sound sig. that I would say is semi-U/Neutral as there is a slight depression in mids when I compare it to my much fuller sounding cans, otherwise it is amazing at keeping you clutched (well more like nested) in the music as the beautiful highs and forceful lows caress your now warm ears from the absolutely mallow earpads. Otherwise The detailing is great at this stage in it's (I  guess you could say "light") burn-in process of around 60-100 hours with 20 hour check-ups before being fully reviewed. Bass is also very punchy and has great versatility, while mids have the most amazing timbre (it almost reminds me of my now dead HD 439's :[ ) and naturalness to them almost to the degree of my Sextetts (who are in need of a bit of a "remastering", If you will). The highs have great extension and are pretty airy for a closed can, they also are fairly calm. Each band of the FR is in moderation giving it the "Reference sound" that it is advertised for.
Comparison To: BEYER DT250 I would have to say I'd rather take these with me than the DT's as the AKG's have a better kick to them, as well as a better PRAT. on the Pro. side I would say they are pretty even although the general edge goes to the 250's as they have a slightly more neutral sound to me and have the micro-detailing to back it up, which is to say the 545's do  have mounds of detail, just not in the ways that it would be good for mastering a song or a video. In terms of genre versatility the 545's win because a better edge in overall dynamics, but the 250's pull soft rock, and little bits of hip-hop incredibly well for a neutral can.
SENN. HD439 now most would know me for rallying behind these headphones for a great starter pair and there's alot there for it to work. For example these cans can serve as not only solid pair of beaters, but also as pair of experimental mod pairs, or for critical listening aswell. But, they have died and now I shall let them rest in peace as these have found every way to replace them in terms of sound and comfort (and hopefully modability)
GRADO SR-60i Now before you say anything, it is a fair comparison because a: the two are currently completed unmodded (well a little intsy bit of modding on the Grados) and b: they both are viable candidates for portable cans. These two are like electricity (Grados) and fire (AKGs), wherein one is fast zappy (tizzy even), and the other is a bit warmer, a bit slower but more "addictive" (Pyromaniacs anyone?).


----------



## nick n

hutnicks said:


> From the looks of the diagram the nozzles are brass pressed through mystery metal shell.


 

 aaargh did I miss the obvious or what


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> aaargh did I miss the obvious or what


 

 Sometimes....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As it stands I wonder if that uberdriver is worth the 60 buck buy in. The housing itself is nothing special, I don't care what it's made of.
  
 My experiences with Sony IEM's of late do not instill much faith.


----------



## doctorjazz

grayson73 said:


> Resistance is waning on the Mikros 90, mostly due to Mochill, Vlenbo, and Sfwalcer
> 
> Opinions on whether I should get it?  I already have the Yamaha HPH-200, Gemini HSR-1000, and JVC HA-S500.  Are they a true upgrade or more of a side grade?  I listen mostly to pop and rock.
> 
> One concern is that the Mikros will be bass-light for me.  How is the bass compared to anything in my sig?




I'm the only dissenting vote here (not such an unusual position for me, seems to happen quite a bit). I started this whole thing here, read about the Mikros on the Deals thread, figured at the discount why not try them out. Now, I do like them, have kept them and listened to them quite a bit. I do find them bass-shy, though (not just me...if you read the dedicated thread, this is the only complaint that comes up about them, but it is not infrequent). They do cover all the bases terrifically. As I've mentioned earlier, I think these behave like a fussy, difficult fit iem. Some people get a great fit right away, and hear what they are capable of. I find them very variable...some days, the bass is there (never in amounts that push the music forward, but enough to be satisfying). Other times I hear almost none. Little movements forward or back effect the bass dramatically. Wearing them outdoors or in a noisy environment affects the bass dramatically (strange for a closed can). I ordered the cheap headphones SF said he cannibalized for the pads and put over the earpieces on the ML's from Amazon, should come in the next day or so. I'm hoping to get a better fit/seal with them and hope the bass is much more consistent/stronger than in the stock configuration. I'll let you all know if I find it makes the difference.
As for the other headphones you listed, haven't heard the Gemini, I have the JVC but haven't picked them up in a long time...my memory is that the bass is stronger. The HPH-200 I have heard more recently (though it's been sitting a while too-too many cans, too little time), my impression is of more bass, more OOOMPH from the bass pushing the music along, which I think is one of the things the bass is meant to do, along with some harmonic underpinning. It isn't as sharply defined, though. The bass notes are fuzzy compared to the ML, which, as some have noted, are really solid as far as being defined, "pull" as Vlenbo likes to call it...it sounds like a real note from a real instrument. Many headphones let you hear the approximate note, but edges are soft, not too well defined. I'd put the HPH-200 bass in that category (again, I LIKE the HPH-200, find it fun to listen to. As an aside, the ML does start to get uncomfortable after not too long, the Yamaha can be worn really long without discomfort. This is hyper analytical dissection of the sound, but, that was what was asked.

Now, some music, maestro (what else is new?) Any Deadheads still around? This is a fabulous sorta-jazz cover of a great Dead tune!


----------



## vlenbo

you're not the only here who believes that doctor!
  
 I totally agree with what you stated about fit. It will be hit-and-miss for martin logan owners.
  
 I don't care though, it is cheap, and it does music justice.
  
 Besides, my re700s keep me sane with the martin logans. If I didn't have the re700s or the ws99s, I would never have felt the need to keep the martins. *also the es700s satisfy bass quantity and quality.*
  
 Nice song doctor!


----------



## doctorjazz

Again, don't misunderstand me-I'm really glad I purchased these, and, at this price, I'd strongly recommend everyone hear what they can do. The resolution on these things is truly amazing. Only 1 shortcoming...


----------



## nick n

Hmm maybe these are older releases . Oh yeah  hmm way old.  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/392081/cresyn-cs-hp700-any-owners-pics
  
*edited out the classy stuff SF too bad you snooze you lose.*
  
  
  
 saw 3 on ebay.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Again, don't misunderstand me-I'm really glad I purchased these, and, at this price, I'd strongly recommend everyone hear what they can do. The resolution on these things is truly amazing. Only 1 shortcoming...


 
  
 Appreciated impressions doc. I'll let you know if I agree once I get them!
  
 p.s. I saw your "+1" on the deals thread for the amperiors. $125 is a good price for sure... if you're an American that is.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Again, *don't misunderstand me-I'm really glad I purchased these*, and, at this price, I'd strongly recommend everyone hear what they can do. The resolution on these things is truly amazing. Only 1 shortcoming...


 
 oh I know that, not to worry.
  
 +1
  
 I'm just saying that for the people who may think that we are dissing these.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> there's a couple sets on fleabay
> 
> Oh waaaayyyne. Get classy and get orderin'


 
  
 I ain't ordering nuttin' more - got some mad-magical-modded 50's on the way!


----------



## vlenbo

You mean..those cresyns made my re700s?
  
 I AM BUYING THEM!!!
  
  
wayyyyy later...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta get to work, back to listening/comparing the W4 and W40 (it's a tough job, but someone's got to do it)

That brings another song to mind...


----------



## doctorjazz

See, look what happens when you encourage me....


----------



## dweaver

euphonicarin said:


> Alrighty Guys time for a first impressions/comparo on....
> 
> The AKG K545
> 
> ...


great set of impressions and comparisons.


----------



## avlad

kova4a said:


> I have to say I'm not impressed at all with the pistons. Yeah, for the 21 bucks I paid they are decent but they are nowhere near the claims that they can hang with the best sub-$100 iems let alone the claims that they are better than even more expensive ones. I'll burn them in and do some tip rolling but so far I can't figure on what basis some people decided these are so good when IMO the Deltas are a lot better and the Pistons can't touch any of the vsonic models.
> Quote:
> Around 15th too and I chose the free shipping option on ibuygou coz I new from other people in my country that they had received theirs within 20 days from ordering with the free option.


 

 Hmm, my country sucks. I'm from Romania and ordered the pistons on 11 Jan with free option, still didnt recieved them and I'll have to wait at least one more week as my postal office works only 2 days/week for items outside EU.
 I have my VSD1S and I like them, but I think I want a little more bass. Other than that they were good for me, so how are the pistons overall compared with vsonics? I also read all Imagnet hype but I dont trust him so much, he said that pistons are running circles around VSD1S and are almost GR07 level. 
 Also I'm curious if the buttons work with Lumia wp phones, mochill can you give me some info please?


----------



## kova4a

avlad said:


> Hmm, my country sucks. I'm from Romania and ordered the pistons on 11 Jan with free option, still didnt recieved them and I'll have to wait at least one more week as my postal office works only 2 days/week for items outside EU.
> I have my VSD1S and I like them, but I think I want a little more bass. Other than that they were good for me, so how are the pistons overall compared with vsonics? I also read all Imagnet hype but I dont trust him so much, he said that pistons are running circles around VSD1S and are almost GR07 level.
> Also I'm curious if the buttons work with Lumia wp phones, mochill can you give me some info please?


 
 That's the first time I hear of a post office that doesn't handle international packages every day but only certain days.
 The pistons aren't that bad with the right tips but definitely aren't on par with the vsonics IMO let alone run circles around them and are definitely not at or almost at gr07's level. So far the Pistons probably remind me most of the brainwavz R1 but with less sub-bass and less peaky upper mids.
 Now, I don't say that it's not possible for someone to like the Pistons' presentation more but this will be down to personal preference not based on their technical performance IMO in comparison to the VSD1S.


----------



## avlad

Cheers kova4a. I think I'll like them, now to wait a little more. 

Sent from my Nokia 820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp10

I'm wondering who stated the Pistons were as good as the GR07? I must have missed that. Or who state the Pistons beat all sub-$100 iems? Then again, it does beat some. And I fend 90 percent of the iems I own are tips dependent and rarely sound the best with its stock tips.


----------



## ericp10

But for under $30 I haven't heard anything that sounds better than the Pistons. I think it sounds better than the R1 (and I really like the R1).


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> But for under $30 I haven't heard anything that sounds better than the Pistons. I think it sounds better than the R1 (and I really like the R1).


 
 I think they are better than the VSD1 and VSD1LE honestly, and I loved my VSD1LE. Sounds awesome modded through my Bravo Ocean, and easily competes/complements with iems in the $99 and under range.


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> I think they are better than the VSD1 and VSD1LE honestly, and I loved my VSD1LE.* Sounds awesome modded through my Bravo Ocean, and easily competes/complements with iems in the $99 and under range.*


 
  
 X2


----------



## amigomatt

bhazard said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > But for under $30 I haven't heard anything that sounds better than the Pistons. I think it sounds better than the R1 (and I really like the R1).
> ...


In what way are they modded? I've got a Bravo Audio Ocean and would be keen to know this mod.


----------



## bhazard

amigomatt said:


> In what way are they modded? I've got a Bravo Audio Ocean and would be keen to know this mod.


 
 Punch in the filter nozzle on the Piston with a paper clip, piece of plastic, etc.. and remove the grey foam inside. Tightens bass a bit and allows more treble extension. You can push the filter back in when finished, or just throw it away.


----------



## amigomatt

bhazard said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > In what way are they modded? I've got a Bravo Audio Ocean and would be keen to know this mod.
> ...


Thank you for the info. Something needs to be done with the bass on these things!


----------



## bhazard

amigomatt said:


> Thank you for the info. Something needs to be done with the bass on these things!


 
 Change to wide opening tips or Sony Hybrid type tips. A lot of small opening tips boost the bass on them, which makes them sound sloppy. The stock tips are sloppy with bass too.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Punch in the filter nozzle on the Piston with a paper clip, piece of plastic, etc.. and remove the grey foam inside. Tightens bass a bit and allows more treble extension. You can push the filter back in when finished, or just throw it away.


 

 If someone could post a video of doing this mod...


----------



## esteebin

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-310-iems-compared-dunu-dn-1000-added-02-12-14-p-862/12915#post_10262459

Joker's review of the Dunu DN1k. Looks very favorable.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> But for under $30 I haven't heard anything that sounds better than the Pistons. I think it sounds better than the R1 (and I really like the R1).


 
 Are you going to put MA750 and BA200 in your sig, or do they not stack up?


----------



## BenF

benf said:


> If someone could post a video of doing this mod...


 

 Nevermind, I tore off the nozzle filter with my pocket knife and removed the foam too.
 Great improvement in clarity and the bass is tighter - highly recommend it.
 I'll put in later a piece of a tea bag to prevent dust from getting in.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Are you going to put MA750 and BA200 in your sig, or do they not stack up?


 
  
 They were in the sig, but got pushed down and maybe pushed out. I only get so much space for the sig.


----------



## avlad

ericp10 said:


> I'm wondering who stated the Pistons were as good as the GR07? I must have missed that. Or who state the Pistons beat all sub-$100 iems? Then again, it does beat some. And I fend 90 percent of the iems I own are tips dependent and rarely sound the best with its stock tips.


 

 This IEMagnet guy did. 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1695#post_10174260
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1665#post_10156611
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/19905#post_10187687
 But nevermind, the sound is a personal preference at the end of the day so we all are different. If Pistons are close to VSD1S with just a bit more sub-bass I'll be happy considering the price and build qulity. Oh, and if they are working with my Lumia phone.


----------



## ericp10

I would put the MA750 somewhere between the FXZ100 and ASG-1.  After the FI-BA-SS,  I would drop in the Doppios and then BA200 (they're different sound signatures but about even to my ears - favoring the Doppios just a little bit more though).


----------



## waynes world

esteebin said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-310-iems-compared-dunu-dn-1000-added-02-12-14-p-862/12915#post_10262459
> 
> Joker's review of the Dunu DN1k. Looks very favorable.


 
  
 Thanks. Interesting read. I wish he had the H200's to compare (although @d marc0 and others have done a fine job).


----------



## ericp10

avlad said:


> This IEMagnet guy did.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1695#post_10174260
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1665#post_10156611
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/19905#post_10187687
> But nevermind, the sound is a personal preference at the end of the day so we all are different. If Pistons are close to VSD1S with just a bit more sub-bass I'll be happy considering the price and build qulity. Oh, and if they are working with my Lumia phone.


 
  Okay, two things here:

 -  I've never heard  vsd1s, so I don't know if that is true or not.
  
 - Second, the guy you're quoting mostly from is Banned!! He was giving his opinion on SOME earphones and telling head-fi members to buy them after admitting he hadn't heard the earphones he was suggesting. I brought this up and some of you called me an elitist (lol). Go figure? 

 My point is: consider the source, and when in doubt always try to hear for yourself. Happy listening.


----------



## kova4a

ericp10 said:


> But for under $30 I haven't heard anything that sounds better than the Pistons. I think it sounds better than the R1 (and I really like the R1).


 
  
  


ericp10 said:


> I'm wondering who stated the Pistons were as good as the GR07? I must have missed that. Or who state the Pistons beat all sub-$100 iems? Then again, it does beat some. And I fend 90 percent of the iems I own are tips dependent and rarely sound the best with its stock tips.


 
 The usual suspects iemagnet and I think mochil stated they were even better than gr07 (might be wrong on the latter but I'm too drunk to check). Anyway, the Pistons are definitely better than R1 but nowhere near most of the hype. And yeah, the stock tips are quite sub-par and flimsy but honestly I didn't like them with the sony hybrids too. I did quite a bit of tip swapping and I'm still undecided but it's probably between the R1's stocj single flanges and the brainwavz B2's single flanges. There is definitely some weird tip synergy given that the Pistons sound more congested with some tips with wider bore but for some strange reason sound fine with others that have narrower bore.
 Overall, not only is the bass a tad too much but also isn't tight enough and is a bit on the soft side and the highs aren't exactly my cup of tea - a bit dull and artificial and low on sparkle. The pistons do have some things going on for them like above average depth and nice string instrument timbre but aren't exactly giant killers. I wouldn't have said anything if the hype hadn't gone "slightly" overboard with these. I'll personally pick the VSD1S any day over the Pistons - it sounds more natural, has tighter and punchier bass and the treble has more energy and is sweeter and has a lot more sparkle.


----------



## sfwalcer

avlad said:


> This IEMagnet guy did.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1695#post_10174260
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663709/vsonic-vsd1-vsd1s-reviews-impression-thread/1665#post_10156611
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/19905#post_10187687
> But nevermind, the sound is a personal preference at the end of the day so we all are different. If Pistons are close to VSD1S with just a bit more sub-bass I'll be happy considering the price and build qulity. Oh, and if they are working with my Lumia phone.


 
  
 ^ Sweet diggin' meng. It's obvious he went FULL/ COMPLETE_retard on these Pistons as he seems to do with A LOT of the new gears he gets then later do a complete 180 and starts to rip on them as he did to those Deltas. The dood is a "bit" off if you ask me tbh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A shame as well cuz he seems to be able to articulate himself pretty well........... but seems to be full of it. haha
  
  


kova4a said:


> The usual suspects iemagnet and I think mochil stated they were even better than gr07 (might be wrong on the latter but I'm too drunk to check). Anyway, the Pistons are definitely better than R1 but nowhere near most of the hype. And yeah, the stock tips are quite sub-par and flimsy but honestly I didn't like them with the sony hybrids too. I did quite a bit of tip swapping and I'm still undecided but it's probably between the R1's stocj single flanges and the brainwavz B2's single flanges. There is definitely some weird tip synergy given that the Pistons sound more congested with some tips with wider bore but for some strange reason sound fine with others that have narrower bore.
> Overall, not only is the bass a tad too much but also isn't tight enough and is a bit on the soft side and the highs aren't exactly my cup of tea - a bit dull and artificial and low on sparkle. The pistons do have some things going on for them like above average depth and nice string instrument timbre but aren't exactly giant killers. I wouldn't have said anything if the hype hadn't gone "slightly" overboard with these. I'll personally pick the VSD1S any day over the Pistons - it sounds more natural, has tighter and punchier bass and the treble has more energy and is sweeter and has a lot more sparkle.


 
 ^ From what i remember IEM dood said these Pistons bests the VSD1s and many if not all IEMs under $50 or even $100, while Chill said they are on par with the DN1000s initially. LMAO
  
 And yeah i didn't like them with the Sony hybrid tips or the MH1C tips as well. Kinda off sounding to me with those, and i found wide bore tips was the best cuz it made the sound less congested but was still wayyy too warm/ soft for my taste. The UE tips sounded the best on the Pistons but i wasn't really that impressed with them regardless of the tips used. The new mod ideas seems promising though. 
  
 Ericp seems to really enjoy gears that has a more warm/ mellow sound siggy, hence i can understand his praise for these Pistons and why he loves the KEF M200s so much as well. So i can see why he is such a big JVC fan aslo. But i am kinda a bit dumbfounded by bhazard's praise for these Pistons cuz supposedly he enjoys more of a cleaner/ neutral sound siggy??? but these Pistons are anything but that. I am surprised he liked these Pistons over the Deltas tbh.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> I would put the MA750 somewhere between the FXZ100 and ASG-1.  After the FI-BA-SS,  I would drop in the Doppios and then BA200 (they're different sound signatures but about even to my ears - favoring the Doppios just a little bit more though).


 
 Interesting that you like the DN-1000 and H-200 more than Doppios.  Will have to keep those on my radar.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> But i am kinda a bit dumbfounded by bhazard's praise for these Pistons cuz supposedly he enjoys more of a cleaner/ neutral sound siggy??? but these Pistons are anything but that. I am surprised he liked these Pistons over the Deltas tbh.


 
 Yep, I am a dead flat neutral signature fan (with the ability to cleanly bass boost when desired). Accudio and Viper4Android are my go to reference EQ tools.
  
 Took quite a few tips, but the green hybrids seem to be the best for me.
  
 It's the synergy. The Pistons just work extremely well with my equipment. I get a mic + controls and enough power without an amp when connected to my Nexus/iPhone, and I get a really energetic sound off my tube amps.
  
 The Deltas... they were ok, but they were dull and not neutral (multiple peaks/dips to my ears). Lots of passages didn't sound right, and using their complys just muddied it up worse.


----------



## Grayson73

I ordered Mikros 90 yesterday at 2pm and they arrived at my doorstep at 1:20pm today, less than 24 hours!  Will start the burn-in process tonight


----------



## ebrian

benf said:


> Nevermind, I tore off the nozzle filter with my pocket knife and removed the foam too.
> Great improvement in clarity and the bass is tighter - highly recommend it.
> I'll put in later a piece of a tea bag to prevent dust from getting in.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread/90#post_10263185
  
 This post showed a pretty good pic of the simplicity of the mod.  I'm going to give it a try after I finish my burn-in.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Sweet diggin' meng. It's obvious he went FULL/ COMPLETE_retard on these Pistons as he seems to do with A LOT of the new gears he gets then later do a complete 180 and starts to rip on them as he did to those Deltas. The dood is a "bit" off if you ask me tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I haven't check but I remember mochil stating something in the lines of the Pistons besting the gr07.  As I said the tips' synergy is kinda weird. For instance the meelec m6's tips which have wider bore than the sony hybrids and mh1's tips sound quite congested but the smaller bore R1's tips and b2's tips sound fine. I didn't like it that much with wide bore tips like the m9's ones or others like the Noble tips. They aren't actually that warm and the resolution is good but aside from the softer and too much in quantity bass, the highs are also off - a bit artificial and kinda dull - most likely a peak in the upper mids to add a bit of clarity and oomph to the mids and mostly string instruments but a dip in the lower treble and overall the sparkle is pretty low. As I said they are pretty decent but I think a lot of people bought them based on several overhyped statements looking for an upgrarde to iems that the Pistons do not best otherwise I wouldn't hve even commented on other people's opinion. Anyway, I see ibuygou have raised the price again to $25 but for the 20.99 I paid they'll make a nice gift to my my brother or a friend if he doesn't like them - I've paid more just for tips, so it's not like a wasted a lot of money based on the unrealistic hype.


bhazard said:


> Yep, I am a dead flat neutral signature fan (with the ability to cleanly bass boost when desired). Accudio and Viper4Android are my go to reference EQ tools.
> 
> Took quite a few tips, but the green hybrids seem to be the best for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Well. that's weird. I found the hybrids made the treble quite unrealistic although they did add some tightness to the bass. Otherwise for cheap iems the Pisons will be pretty good for daily beaters if one needs mic and controls for his phone. And honestly I don't find the Deltas duller than the Pistons unless you're just referring to the bass quantity as with the rolled off and artificial treble the Pistons aren't much better. If anything the Deltas sound more balanced and refined - definitely not peaky and I am into balanced and neutral sound but you should probably check the er4s and Noble 4


----------



## bhazard

My sanity check is $200 on an IEM. I didn't even feel the HE-500 was worth the $600 I paid, although it has been the best headphone I've heard so far.
  
 Speaker audio has become far easier and cheaper to work with in getting reference sound. You can get a measurement mic and software for $99 which provides you with every measurement you can imagine. This just doesn't exist for headphones yet.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> My sanity check is $200 on an IEM. I didn't even feel the HE-500 was worth the $600 I paid, although it has been the best headphone I've heard so far.
> 
> Speaker audio has become far easier and cheaper to work with in getting reference sound. You can get a measurement mic and software for $99 which provides you with every measurement you can imagine. This just doesn't exist for headphones yet.


 

 Hmmm maybe give those Logans 90s a spin??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For $70-90 they are wroth a try, if they don't work out for you, you can always resell without much loss.
  
 But if they do OH BOI!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 A MUCH MUCH BETTER option than tossing your monies into that Chinese Cheapo abyss tbh.


----------



## MrEleventy

They(Logans) look terribly uncomfortable... but I just might be spoiled by Beyer comfort.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm maybe give those Logans 90s a spin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## waynes world

mreleventy said:


> They(Logans) look terribly uncomfortable... but I just might be spoiled by Beyer comfort.


 
  
 Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well. Didn't stop me from getting sucked into the Mikros vortex though...


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> They(Logans) look terribly uncomfortable... but I just might be spoiled by Beyer comfort.


 

 ^ Speaking of the devil, was thinking of PMing you and ORDER you to buy these Logans ASAP. haha  There is always my pad over pad mod, doc should be getting his cheap set to be harvested in anytime now. Will see if those pads are different or not. Hope it is the same ones....
  
 Oh how you liking your Vali btw, forgot to ask you how it gels with the ELE DAC and other dacs you. But i'll know soon enough cuz my set is due to come in today. hoho HYPED!!! Can't wait to hear how the Vali+Audinst MX1+Logans pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have the E17 dac and the cheapo ELE DAC to try for funzies as well, man hope it will take my Beyer DT-250s to another level.


----------



## MrEleventy

Bah... I might give them a try if I can unload some of my other HPs. Or at least the M-100s. Then I got some play money w/o the wife getting too upset.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Speaking of the devil, was thinking of PMing you and ORDER you to buy these Logans ASAP. haha  There is always my pad over pad mod, doc should be getting his cheap set to be harvested in anytime now. Will see if those pads are different or not. Hope it is the same ones....


I was avoiding this thread like a plague because of that IEM guy. Couldn't stand him. lol How is someone like that a teacher?? 



sfwalcer said:


> Oh how you liking your Vali btw, forgot to ask you how it gels with the ELE DAC and other dacs you. But i'll know soon enough cuz my set is due to come in today. hoho HYPED!!! Can't wait to hear how the Vali+Audinst MX1+Logans pair.
> 
> Have the E17 dac as well as the cheapo ELE DAC to try for funzies as well, man hope it will take my Beyer DT-250s to another level as well.



Didn't get the Vali. Shenay backed out on me. He sold it to someone in Canadia.  Oh wellz. I got an NFB-12 instead.  I still use the plastic ELE w/ my S3. It's nice with the M-100. Extra sparklez! M-100's soundstage is actually surprisingly wide. It still impresses me every now and then when DAT BASS isn't all in my face.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> I was avoiding this thread like a plague because of that IEM guy. Couldn't stand him. lol How is someone like that a teacher??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Troll................  He sure did one on ya'. LMAO
  
 Welp now you can hear all my spazzing on them then. haha Got them for $80 shipped so not bad at all for the Vali. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope they live up to their hype, cuz my weaksauce dacs probably don't even utilize 1/3 of the capabilities of the Vali if you catch my drift.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> Hmmm maybe give those Logans 90s a spin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Possibly, but I cannot stand on-ears.
  
 They still don't match the value of the M-80 that I picked up from Radio Shack for $40, and I couldn't stand wearing those. Gave them as a gift to my sister.
  
 The Chinese stuffs is my specialty. If I don't try them, no one will.
  
 Take a look at this bad boy that just came out a few days ago:
  
 Senmai HD-900 ~$70
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.1vBLdf&id=36528803387
  
 and this:
 Somic MM185 ~$50
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-3256831387.76.lqyKyS&id=36979108206&rn=39f9b881887822980c5bc433580fa1b5
  
 They look far more appealing to me to try out. I also don't trust items being discontinued without a follow up newer item being announced.


----------



## MrEleventy

HD-900s look like a pair of Somics MarvinGaye'd a pair of Sonys. Interest lasted until I saw the forks.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Interesting that you like the DN-1000 and H-200 more than Doppios.  Will have to keep those on my radar.


 
  
  
 Well, not that they are technically better (and argument might be made for the DN-1000), but it gets down to a sound signature preference. I think the Doppios are wonderful! I think once you get past the first three or four (or first two groups in each section), the line become blurry a bit as to which is technically better, and we're relying more on sound signature preference then.


----------



## mochill

Doppios are great but a neutral sound signature, but the fostex te05 is natural reference


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Doppios are great but a neutral sound signature, but the fostex te05 is natural reference


 
  
 I'm going to have to hit up the glossary, because I'm not totally sure what the difference is between "neutral sound signature" versus "natural reference".


----------



## amigomatt

bhazard said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info. Something needs to be done with the bass on these things!
> ...


 
 I have some what I thought to be Sony Hybrid tips I bought on ebay.  I don't notice much difference in sound to the stock small tips, which I was using.  There is a big difference with the stock flange tips, but they lose too much at both ends and detail suffers too - in other words, not good in any way.  I'll chime back when I've tried the mod.  I'm sure I would be much more inclined to listen to these if the bass tightened up and the signature shifted slightly more favour to the upper end.


----------



## caracara08

waynes world said:


> I'm going to have to hit up the glossary, because I'm not totally sure what the difference is between "neutral sound signature" versus "natural reference".


 
  
 lol


----------



## vlenbo

Does neutral mean that the frequency is flat at all recordings?

 And natural as in the frequency is close to flat, but its balance changes according to the song? 

 I still have no clue, and there was a debate about this in a thread before.


----------



## amigomatt

Aren't the Pistons of too low impedance to be driven from the Bravo Audio Ocean?  Some were saying it was a good combo a bit earlier in the thread.  I've got a 70ohm resistor adapter.  Does anyone know I would be better off using that if trying to drive them from the Bravo?


----------



## mochill

Neutral is flat across the frequency and natural is how you would hear it in nature


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Neutral is flat across the frequency and natural is how you would hear it in nature


 

 ^


----------



## amigomatt

mochill said:


> Neutral is flat across the frequency and natural is how you would hear it in nature


I don't hear nature EQing stuff that often


----------



## ericp10

lol


----------



## DannyBai

Not sure if the TE-05 is natural or what but I believe mochill also describes the Cardas ear speakers as natural.  Both sound completely different to me so they could both be natural in different ways.  Either way, he's right about the praises he gives the TE-05's.  After 24 hours of burn in, these sound a little fuller than out of box.  Bass sounds a little more prominent but it's very controlled.  Better texture than the Doppio's and possibly more natural.  Midrange is fantastic.  Vocals have an airy presence.  Treble is quite extended but I haven't noticed much fatigue, especially today compared to yesterday.  The sound almost has an armature driver type of sound, it's that clear and clean.  Not overly analytical and flat, there's some warmth and I can enjoy the music.  Although I haven't compared side by side, this sounds like a baby TH900 with less bass.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Not sure if the TE-05 is natural or what but I believe mochill also describes the Cardas ear speakers as natural.  Both sound completely different to me so they could both be natural in different ways.  Either way, he's right about the praises he gives the TE-05's.  After 24 hours of burn in, these sound a little fuller than out of box.  Bass sounds a little more prominent but it's very controlled.  Better texture than the Doppio's and possibly more natural.  Midrange is fantastic.  Vocals have an airy presence.  Treble is quite extended but I haven't noticed much fatigue, especially today compared to yesterday.  The sound almost has an armature driver type of sound, it's that clear and clean.  Not overly analytical and flat, there's some warmth and I can enjoy the music.  Although I haven't compared side by side, this sounds like a baby TH900 with less bass.


 
 pretty much describing the im-02s, lol.
  
 Then again, I have no idea since bass is not that prominent, and I have no idea how the two compare.
  
 Nice impressions Dan man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to hear that they sound somewhat full, and that the bass texture is actually better than a double ba earphone! I want to hear the midrange now.... I know that the female voices on the im-02s are outstanding, and males don't get that behind it either...
  
  
  
 I also found out...
  
 the way you wear the re-700s can affect the imaging of the soundstage, as well as the mikros...
  
 Pretty weird actually, I thought wearing it directly on the center of the ears made the imagery the same as the mikros, but it doesn't. 
  
 I guess I wasn't wearing the mikros correctly either I believe...


----------



## bhazard

amigomatt said:


> Aren't the Pistons of too low impedance to be driven from the Bravo Audio Ocean?  Some were saying it was a good combo a bit earlier in the thread.  I've got a 70ohm resistor adapter.  Does anyone know I would be better off using that if trying to drive them from the Bravo?


 
 My Nexus 5 has very low gain, so it works well on it. Running a Sylvania tube, but switching to a Genalex Gold Lion later.
  
 A resistor will usually modify the sound signature.


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> pretty much describing the im-02s, lol.
> 
> Then again, I have no idea since bass is not that prominent, and I have no idea how the two compare.
> 
> ...


 
 Some on ears can be a pain to get the correct fit.  I probably didn't get the full spectrum of sound from my one hour audition.  Seems I will be able to hear them again with a more comfortable mod.  The AT IM-series must be good ones and improved from the older models and same with the RE's.  Maybe you need to get the TE-05's to compare for us or settle for the V's.  Thankfully Eric will be chiming in tomorrow with his impressions to help you decide.


----------



## vlenbo

That definitely isn't favorable then..

 I can see why people don't like on-ears..
  
 The fit, sometimes the pain from the fit, etc etc...
  
 The IM series are pretty good to be honest, I wish I had the 03 to compare the 02s...
  
 But the V and the fostex are more appealing, and who knows? Thankfully for everyone here that eric will definitely share his impressions.
  
 UNFORTUNATELY for ME, I won't be smiling at my empty wallet after I choose either iem to enjoy and compare to the collection, lol.


----------



## mochill

Like I said it sounds like a hybrid iem...mids and treble sound armuture like and bass is dynamic


----------



## mochill

Can't wait for my upgrade cable which is a hybrid mix...will the shure input fit the te-05 is my question


----------



## DannyBai

I tried the Oyaide Shure cable with it and it fit fine but everytime the cable moved, signal would cut out momentarily.


----------



## d marc0

Thanks for the impressions mochill and dannybai! Those fostex's seem to be my type of sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the TE-05 is natural or what but I believe mochill also describes the Cardas ear speakers as natural.  Both sound completely different to me so they could both be natural in different ways.  Either way, he's right about the praises he gives the TE-05's.  After 24 hours of burn in, these sound a little fuller than out of box.  Bass sounds a little more prominent but it's very controlled.  Better texture than the Doppio's and possibly more natural.  Midrange is fantastic.  Vocals have an airy presence.  Treble is quite extended but I haven't noticed much fatigue, especially today compared to yesterday.  The sound almost has an armature driver type of sound, it's that clear and clean.  Not overly analytical and flat, there's some warmth and I can enjoy the music.  Although I haven't compared side by side, this sounds like a baby TH900 with less bass.
> ...




This is what I've been saying all along, at least about the ML's. the littlest shift in position makes a major difference in how they sound. I remember there was a post, I believe in the Mikros dedicated thread, with a diagram of the ear anatomy, with detailed directions on placing the ML's. I searched the site now for a long while (it is rediculously long, 90 pages or so), but I couldn't find the exact link for it. Hopefully, when I get those headphones and do over the pad pad mod (like the sound of that), the placement will be less delicate, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## vlenbo

I didn't think the soundstage could be affected...
  
 Thanks doctor, that's the only thing I heard change actually, which is weird...


----------



## d marc0

I remember having the same discussion at the mdr1r thread. The position also greatly affects the sound on those headphones. Most drastic change is the soundstage and treble extension.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I hear it differently, the main changes I hear are the bass amount with changes in position (though I'm often outside dog walking, not the best time for evaluating soundstage and that sort of subtlety...bass definitely changes for me with little shifts).


----------



## vlenbo

that bass change is another I also agree with. I just didn't mention it since we've mentioned that before, lol. Nice song you pmed btw, I loved the trumpets, OH MAN THEY SOUNDED GODLY WITH THE MIKROS.
  
 Sorry. *coughs*
  
 Even the re700s did the same type of enjoyment.
  
 Now on to the last jazz rock posted!


----------



## doctorjazz

Never mind, vlenbo, I went over to the end of the ML thread, see you saw the diagram


----------



## mochill

Enjoy the beauties


----------



## sfwalcer

*Onto the Schiit Vali front......*
  
 The Vali is pretty damn clean and transparent and is only slightly warm it seems, cuz when hooked up to my more neutral Audinst MX1 amp/dac i only detect a little bit of extra warmth when i listen with my Beyer DT-250. AND HELLS YES, the DT-250 SOUNDS SWEET with that setup. Like it much better then connceted via my Sansa Clip+/ FiiO E17 amp combo. Haven't tried the DT-250s with the FiiO E17 dac via my desktop setup but it should sound pretty good, probably wouldn't best the Audinst MX1s dac......
  
  
*On the Logans front....*
  
 The FiiO E17s which i assume has a warm/ punchier/ and more "color" dac connected to the Schiit Vali amp brings home the bacon outta' these Logans boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Even with the stock cable the bass punch, weight and QUANTITY increased by a pretty substantial amount. It's like the stock cable sound on roids!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The must musical, audiophile basshead worthy i have heard these Logans, color me truly AMAZED regarding how well these scale and adapt to different sources.
  
 Via the very neutral Audinst  MX1 amp/dac sounded alright when hooked to the Vali but the extra warmth of the FiiO E17 dac with the Vali is UBER SWEET!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 For those that feel that these Logans sounds a bit thin/lean in the bass department if you have a powerful DAP/AMP that has a clean and warm sound such as the FiiO X3s or the E12 it might just make these Logans sound very musical even with the stock cable. There seems to more changes in sound from change of amps/dacs than from cable changes. Well at least the changes in sound is more dramatic with sources...... 
  
 Will see how they gel with a brighter DAC such as the ELE DAC later on. 
  
 Cuz saving the best for last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: oh the Vali only rings for like 30 secs or so when you 1st plug your cans in, also rings a very very slightly when you touch their knob to adjust the volume and if you tap on the unit it will ring which is a given but even when i bang on my table it doesn't ring which is nice but my table is pretty damn sturdy/ heavy. haha  I don't detect any wifi/ cellphone interference even though my cellphone is pretty close to it as well as my router so.......  Nothing major really.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Not sure if the TE-05 is natural or what but I believe mochill also describes the Cardas ear speakers as natural.  Both sound completely different to me so they could both be natural in different ways.  Either way, he's right about the praises he gives the TE-05's.  After 24 hours of burn in, these sound a little fuller than out of box.  Bass sounds a little more prominent but it's very controlled.  Better texture than the Doppio's and possibly more natural.  Midrange is fantastic.  Vocals have an airy presence.  Treble is quite extended but I haven't noticed much fatigue, especially today compared to yesterday.  The sound almost has an armature driver type of sound, it's that clear and clean.  Not overly analytical and flat, there's some warmth and I can enjoy the music.  Although I haven't compared side by side, *this sounds like a baby TH900 with less bass.  *


 
 ^ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 Fufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufu Danny say it ain't so, say it ain't so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


mochill said:


> Like I said it sounds like a hybrid iem...mids and treble sound armuture like and bass is dynamic


 
 ^ Chill was right for once, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! X2.


----------



## vlenbo

Sf, that fiio combo deal you mentioned earlier has now been closed...
  
 *sniff*


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Sf, that fiio combo deal you mentioned earlier has now been closed...
> 
> *sniff*


 

 ^ No worries meng, peps are gonna unload those FiiO X3s and other FiiO products like mad when those X5s hit the market. hoho Then these prices will be the norm soon. Would have hop on it myself since i saw it earlier but not really feeling the looks of the X3 and already have E17 so......
  
 Yeah my bad should have given ya'll a heads up sooner but was too busy testing the gears. haha
  
 The E17s can be had for $80 and under these days......
  
 Plus the newer FiiO lineups are much better..
  
 So no rush.
  

  
 edit: also i think FiiO is coming out with a revised version of the E17s so stayed tuned, like i said no rush, i am just waiting for that $100 FiiO X1s to hit the market. haha


----------



## Kbman

sfwalcer said:


> The E17s can be had for $80 and under these days......


 
 From where! pls respond.


----------



## sfwalcer

kbman said:


> From where! pls respond.


 

 LoL check the sales forums here. Many sell them for around that price now no??? Just wait a bit more like i said cuz there is gonna be a revised version of the E17 soon to hit the market so the old version might drop even more in price. Not sure when it will be release cuz i read it somewhere here in the forums passingly only so........


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> *On the Logans front....*
> <snip>
> *For those that feel that these Logans sounds a bit thin/lean in the bass department if you have a powerful DAP/AMP* that has a clean and warm sound *such as* the FiiO X3s or *the E12** it might just make these Logans sound very musical even with the stock cable.* There seems to more changes in sound from change of amps/dacs than from cable changes. Well at least the changes in sound is more dramatic with sources......


 
  
 Hn, E12, hnnnnn, hnnn


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Hn, E12, hnnnnn, hnnn


 

 ^ haha just a guesstimation based on how gears normally gel, and my experience with the E17 dac vs. the Audinst dac on the Logans. 
  
 You should be pretty set source wise Masa' WAYNE. That C3 and E12, or even that lowly BH amp should in theory sound amazing with these Logans.
  
 But you ain't gots dat GODLY Vali though.


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> Not sure if the TE-05 is natural or what but I believe mochill also describes the Cardas ear speakers as natural.  Both sound completely different to me so they could both be natural in different ways.  Either way, he's right about the praises he gives the TE-05's.  After 24 hours of burn in, these sound a little fuller than out of box.  Bass sounds a little more prominent but it's very controlled.  Better texture than the Doppio's and possibly more natural.  Midrange is fantastic.  Vocals have an airy presence.  Treble is quite extended but I haven't noticed much fatigue, especially today compared to yesterday.  The sound almost has an armature driver type of sound, it's that clear and clean.  Not overly analytical and flat, there's some warmth and I can enjoy the music.  Although I haven't compared side by side, this sounds like a baby TH900 with less bass.


 
  
 Not sure if I missed it but how would you say they compare with the Heaven V?


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha just a guesstimation based on how gears normally gel, and my experience with the E17 dac vs. the Audinst dac on the Logans.
> 
> You should be pretty set source wise Masa' WAYNE. That C3 and E12, or even that lowly BH amp should in theory sound amazing with these Logans.
> 
> *But you ain't gots dat GODLY Vali though.*


 
  
 Not yet. But since you enjoy pawning your stuff off on me..... gimme gimme!


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> Not sure if I missed it but how would you say they compare with the Heaven V?


 
 ^ would like to know as well, but no pressure. : P
  
  


waynes world said:


> Not yet. But since you enjoy pawning your stuff off on me..... gimme gimme!


 
 To be brutally honest, the Vali is great but i wasn't completely floored nor mind blown by it. Maybe it has to do with my weak sauce dacs, but i am not hearing this so call "wetness" factor in them. The amp on my Audinst although not as powerful sound pretty similar, but since i am using the Audinsts dac with the Vali as well it makes sense. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Was hoping to hear that they will make my gears sound liquidity, silky smooth and refined or something like that but not hearing it. LoL
  
 Thought it seems pretty damn neutral/ uncolored/ transparent for a tube amp, but it is solid state variant so.......


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> Not sure if I missed it but how would you say they compare with the Heaven V?



The V Aging is on loan right now but I did have a listen comparing it to the VI and there's a big difference in sound. TE-05's bass is lighter and tighter. VI's have bigger bass and thicker, more lush midrange. Treble is close in details but the VI's sounds better and more refined. Overall stage is better on the VI's as well. I'll have the non-V Aging V's in a day or two to compare and I'll post a better impression.


----------



## akarise

Thanks Danny, looking forward to it!


----------



## d marc0

dannybai said:


> The V Aging is on loan right now but I did have a listen comparing it to the VI and there's a big difference in sound. TE-05's bass is lighter and tighter. VI's have bigger bass and thicker, more lush midrange. Treble is close in details but the VI's sounds better and more refined. Overall stage is better on the VI's as well. I'll have the non-V Aging V's in a day or two to compare and I'll post a better impression.


 
  
 Nice! Looking forward to it mate


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> Possibly, but I cannot stand on-ears.
> 
> They still don't match the value of the M-80 that I picked up from Radio Shack for $40, and I couldn't stand wearing those. Gave them as a gift to my sister.
> 
> ...


 

 A couple things holding me back from Mikros 90:
  
 1.  Living in Canada just means I have to jump through hoops to get proper value.  I have a pretty small budget -- Mikros even at the lowest reported price would be the most I've ever paid for a headphone.  But paying the prices we have here for them, or finding a way to buy them in the US and shipping will still push it well above what everyone else is paying for it.. and that just feels wrong to me regardless of whether or not they are worth it. 
 2.  I think someone said it was impossible to wear glasses with the Mikros 90.  I have enough trouble keeping my S400's on with glasses for more than an hour, and I've already changed the pads.
  
 Also.. I refuse to succumb to the peer pressure!!


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> The V Aging is on loan right now but I did have a listen comparing it to the VI and there's a big difference in sound. TE-05's bass is lighter and tighter. VI's have bigger bass and thicker, more lush midrange. Treble is close in details but the VI's sounds better and more refined. Overall stage is better on the VI's as well. I'll have the non-V Aging V's in a day or two to compare and I'll post a better impression.


 
 so on a technical level you think they are comparable? 
 this would makes very interesting lol


----------



## ericp10

Oh well, as great as they are, sold my DN-1000 to a co-worker today. They weren't getting enough listening time next to the H3. I'll probably get the DN-2000 if there is significant upgrade in the sound though (the DN-1K are great though). Plus, I'm happy with the DN-900, AX-35, and AX-30. And the TE-05 and V should be in the mail room, so we'll see how some of these neutral do me. 
  
 With the DN-1000 gone, the JVC 850 and/or P7 are on the radar, but more than like the JVC. I can't see the P7 out performing the HP50, although I love the B&W brand.


----------



## waynes world

ebrian said:


> A couple things holding me back from Mikros 90:
> 
> 1.  Living in Canada just means I have to jump through hoops to get proper value.  I have a pretty small budget -- Mikros even at the lowest reported price would be the most I've ever paid for a headphone.  But paying the prices we have here for them, *or finding a way to buy them in the US and shipping will still push it well above what everyone else is paying for it.*. and that just feels wrong to me regardless of whether or not they are worth it.
> 2.  *I think someone said it was impossible to wear glasses with the Mikros 90.  I *have enough trouble keeping my S400's on with glasses for more than an hour, and I've already changed the pads.
> ...


 
  
 Yes. They are selling for $79 on amazon.com right now. Getting them shipped from a U.S. friend to Canada will cost $35 (the box is fairly large). Total is $114US. Then the paypal exchange gods will get you, so you will be paying around $130CN for them. Even though it's a lot more than our U.S. counterparts, it sure is a lot less than when they were new ($300).
  
 Regarding glasses, Lorspeaker says it's all good:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/930#post_10244447


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like I said... gimmee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, I have my doubts how well it will work with the T50RP's, but we'll see... someday...


----------



## MrEleventy

On Shipping to Canadia; You can wait forever (2-3 weeks) via First Class? First Class is $15...  Cuts shipping in half. I dunno about the exchange thing. Send cash?

E: Amazon has a used set via AWD(amazon warehouse deal) for $72.... tempting.


----------



## DannyBai

nehcrow said:


> so on a technical level you think they are comparable?
> this would makes very interesting lol



Pretty close from what I'm hearing. I don't hear anything more from the VI's, it's presented differently. Fostex is thinner, lighter sounding and the VI reveals the same details but with thicker notes and it sounds grander.


----------



## ebrian

Sorry, to clarify what I meant by exchange is the pricing.  Amazon.com vs Amazon.ca pricing, for example are like night and day.  $80 for Mikros on .com, $200 on .ca, despite a 0.91 exchange rate. 
  


> Yes. They are selling for $79 on amazon.com right now. Getting them shipped from a U.S. friend to Canada will cost $35 (the box is fairly large). Total is $114US. Then the paypal exchange gods will get you, so you will be paying around $130CN for them. Even though it's a lot more than our U.S. counterparts, it sure is a lot less than when they were new ($300).


 
@waynes world You can also skip the paypal part (if you simply just don't like them) and just order from Sonic Electronix which will ship to Canada, and it still comes out to $130. 
  
 I don't like the idea of paying more for something when everyone else was able to pay less.  That's just by principle.  I don't accept that.  Currently I'm trying to find someone who happening to be traveling north of the border to Toronto so they can just bring them to me.  I'll ship it to them.. if I find someone.  Btw thanks for the clarification about the glasses situation.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > *On the Logans front....*
> ...




Getting ready to brave driving, office closed early. As for the ML, I use the X3, usually with ALO National amp, doesn't help bass in my set up. Should get pads today or tomorrow...


----------



## waynes world

ebrian said:


> @waynes world You can also skip the paypal part (if you simply just don't like them) and just order from Sonic Electronix which will ship to Canada, and it still comes out to $130.


 
  
 I just checked out Sonic:


> Order Subtotal:$99.99
> 
> 
> Canadian Brokerage, Duties and Taxes:
> $10.00Shipping Fee:$30.76Grand Total:$140.75_Approximate Total in Canadian Dollars*:__$157.97_


 
  
  


ebrian said:


> *I don't like the idea of paying more for something when everyone else was able to pay less.  That's just by principle.  I don't accept that.  *Currently I'm trying to find someone who happening to be traveling north of the border to Toronto so they can just bring them to me.  I'll ship it to them.. if I find someone.  Btw thanks for the clarification about the glasses situation.


 
  
 Well, head-fi must be a painful place for you then!


----------



## ebrian

waynes world said:


> I just checked out Sonic:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, head-fi must be a painful place for you then!


 

 Indeed it is!  Very painful!
  
 Strange.. I guess you live further out than I do.  It came out to $140 CAD for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

ebrian said:


> A couple things holding me back from Mikros 90:
> 
> 1.  Living in Canada just means I have to jump through hoops to get proper value.  I have a pretty small budget -- Mikros even at the lowest reported price would be the most I've ever paid for a headphone.  But paying the prices we have here for them, or finding a way to buy them in the US and shipping will still push it well above what everyone else is paying for it.. and that just feels wrong to me regardless of whether or not they are worth it.
> 2.  I think someone said it was impossible to wear glasses with the Mikros 90.  I have enough trouble keeping my S400's on with glasses for more than an hour, and I've already changed the pads.
> ...


 
 ^ It's not even peer pressure no mo's, IT'S PURE UNADULTERATED PANDEMONIUM HYPE SPAZZ HAILSTORM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Give in move ova' or get beaten down boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


waynes world said:


> Yes. They are selling for $79 on amazon.com right now. Getting them shipped from a U.S. friend to Canada will cost $35 (the box is fairly large). Total is $114US. Then the paypal exchange gods will get you, so you will be paying around $130CN for them. Even though it's a lot more than our U.S. counterparts, it sure is a lot less than when they were new ($300).
> 
> Regarding glasses, Lorspeaker says it's all good:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/930#post_10244447


 
 ^ You can always just wear you glasses on top of the pads for portables since the cups/pads are so small no??? Then you don't have to worry about glasses breaking the seal or clamped between the pads and your ears which hurts like a mofo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


waynes world said:


> Like I said... gimmee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Hmmm why would you say that??? I have a great feeling those modded T50RPs will gel amazingly with the Vali and my cheapo dacs. haha
  
  


mreleventy said:


> On Shipping to Canadia; You can wait forever (2-3 weeks) via First Class? First Class is $15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ ehhh you rather buy a use set for $72 instead of a new set for only like $7 more straight from amazon??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am a cheap person myself but HUH??? Don't see the logic in that. LoL
  
 C'mon Mr.E get with the program. But i do see the Asian logic in that though cuz schiit $7 can get me a Chinese lunch buffet or Roundtables pizza buffet (i gots love for white folks as well)!!! haha


----------



## esteebin

ericp10 said:


> Oh well, as great as they are, sold my DN-1000 to a co-worker today. They weren't getting enough listening time next to the H3. I'll probably get the DN-2000 if there is significant upgrade in the sound though (the DN-1K are great though). Plus, I'm happy with the DN-900, AX-35, and AX-30. And the TE-05 and V should be in the mail room, so we'll see how some of these neutral do me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


What will I be missing if I opted for the DN-900 instead of the DN-1k? I am interested in a BA/Dynamic hybrid but limit my budget $150. I'm also considering the Sony H1. Thanks.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh you rather buy a use set for $72 instead of a new set for only like $7 more straight from amazon??? :blink:   I am a cheap person myself but HUH??? Don't see the logic in that. LoL
> 
> C'mon Mr.E get with the program. But i do see the Asian logic in that though cuz schiit $7 can get me a Chinese lunch buffet or Roundtables pizza buffet (i gots love for white folks as well)!!! haha


Depending on condition it's listed as.... sometimes it's brand funky new. Just the package is damaged so they can't sell as new. I am a pro at this cheap-game. My imgur was proof!  They charged me and haven't canceled yet....... lol

Besides, if it looks really bad off, I just send it back w/ a complaint that it wasn't as advertised w/ no loss to me.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> With the DN-1000 gone, the JVC 850 and/or P7 are on the radar, but more than like the JVC. I can't see the P7 out performing the HP50, although I love the B&W brand.


 
  
 2/20/14 ETA on the JVC's. 7 more days


----------



## bhazard

MTX dual dynamic drivers for $40 after rebate and coupon code *EMCPHWG76​*. I might pick these up to try.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826420006


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Depending on condition it's listed as.... sometimes it's brand funky new. Just the package is damaged so they can't sell as new. I am a pro at this cheap-game. My imgur was proof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^Welp it all depends, cuz its really luck of the draw. Bought a supposed stated "new" set from an 3rd party seller on amazon, but i think the order was fulfilled by amazon though and those mofos sent me a used set with the box all old lookin' but that god the cans were in great shape. Called them put and got a $25 store credit instead of returning them which is a pain in the arse to do cuz have waited like more than one week for them due to slow @ss shipping. A total of $63 for my Logans now that's what you call slick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh any good news on the Sennie front???


----------



## ericp10

Oh sh--! Let the hype train start pulling out of the station!!! 
  
 I have the V and TE-05 in. I decided to try the TE-05 (fearing it would be my least favorite of the two and two thin in sound for me base on DannyBai's thoughts and this reference sound quality talk - love the RE-400 for example, but bass is too thin for me). I didn't go for the stock tips. I instantly put on the UE900 tips that I had on my H3 (with me today). Decided to hit these nice looking babies with some lossless Miles "So What" out of the DX50.
  
 Well wow!! The sound is quite nicely full to my ears with plenty of bass! Not basshead bass, of course, but a great level of clear bass that is full and rich. I have to say mochill hit the nail on the head too. He described the TE-05's sound as being like a hybrid sound (BA mids and highs with a dynamic driver for the bass). I agree with him. And this has more bass than the Doppios, which I felt opened up nicely with bass. Out of the box I'm very impressed with the TE-05. vlenbo, you're in trouble my friend. 
  
 Now I will take a quick listen to the V, but I'm loving the TE-05's sound out of the box!


----------



## ericp10

esteebin said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, as great as they are, sold my DN-1000 to a co-worker today. They weren't getting enough listening time next to the H3. I'll probably get the DN-2000 if there is significant upgrade in the sound though (the DN-1K are great though). Plus, I'm happy with the DN-900, AX-35, and AX-30. And the TE-05 and V should be in the mail room, so we'll see how some of these neutral do me.
> ...


 
  
  
 Better bass and highs extension in the DN-1K. The DN-900 is tuned totally different from the DN-1K. The DN-900 is mids focused. There is also better imaging and instrument separation in the DN-1K ( for example, guitars seem to float in their own space with the DN-1K).


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> MTX dual dynamic drivers for $40 after rebate and coupon code *EMCPHWG76​*. I might pick these up to try.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826420006


 

 Aren't those essentially the same as the M-Duo which at half price is a little cheaper? I think the M-Duo is still half price somewhere


----------



## mochill

I say it like it is ...no hype schiit


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> I say it like it is ...no hype schiit


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> I say it like it is ...no hype schiit


 

 ^


----------



## mochill




----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^Welp it all depends, cuz its really luck of the draw. Bought a supposed stated "new" set from an 3rd party seller on amazon, but i think the order was fulfilled by amazon though and those mofos sent me a used set with the box all old lookin' but that god the cans were in great shape. Called them put and got a $25 store credit instead of returning them which is a pain in the arse to do cuz have waited like more than one week for them due to slow @ss shipping. A total of $63 for my Logans now that's what you call slick. :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Oh any good news on the Sennie front??? :wink_face:


I signed up for Prime + Amazon CC. I get cash back on amazon purchases. I live off of that site. lol I got my money's worth on Dec alone last year. Ordered about 100lbs worth of speakers w/ free two day. 

Looks good so far. They already charged me for it and the status is "Preparing for Shipment". Hopefully, I'll get a shipped status this weekend.


----------



## MrEleventy

So tempted to pull the trigger on the TE-05s... I had it my cart the first day it was announced but chickened out. lol


----------



## mochill

Do it!!!!


----------



## jant71

mreleventy said:


> So tempted to pull the trigger on the TE-05s... I had it my cart the first day it was announced but chickened out. lol


 

 Won't be long till Headroom gets them in. They are gonna be $149 or $149.99 there. If I were to get them That's where it will be from.


----------



## MrEleventy

I think I'm about to. lol Sold 2 things today, got some righteous bucks to play with now. 



jant71 said:


> Won't be long till Headroom gets them in. They are gonna be $149 or $149.99 there. If I were to get them That's where it will be from.


Any word on when? I've been looking forward to them for quite a while now.


----------



## mochill

EBay with 4day shipping to me


----------



## ericp10

Okay, have the V  are in my ears now. I see the V gives narrower tips and wider diameter tips. I'm using the wider large diameter stock tips. The V sounds a bit thicker, more refined, and more mids focused as DannyBai told me it would, but the bass is almost equal to my ears. The V may have a tad bit more bass, but not much. The horns are much yummier in the V. Both are detailed, but I think the TE-05 may win in details (I need to burn both in, and expect more changes in the TE-05). From memory, the FI-BA-SS was warmer and fuller in sound than the V, but there's an echo of the FI-BA-SS - to my ears - in the V, although they don't sound anything alike. Yes, I'm loving the V's signature, but I don't know which one I like best yet between the TE-05 and V. Both are fantastic. If the V's bass is deeper, I think more details are in the TE-05's bass (if that makes any sense).


----------



## jant71

mreleventy said:


> I think I'm about to. lol Sold 2 things today, got some righteous bucks to play with now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No specific date up the site outside of the usual time frame they put up. I did sign up for email notification when they come in. They might tell you if you email them though. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> From memory, the FI-BA-SS was warmer and fuller in sound than the V, but there's an echo of the FI-BA-SS - to my ears - in the V, although they don't sound anything alike.


 
  
 Memory has failed you, friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The V is a good deal thicker and warmer than the SS, which is why I was so heartbroken when I got to audition the V.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Aren't those essentially the same as the M-Duo which at half price is a little cheaper? I think the M-Duo is still half price somewhere


 
 They don't look the same. How big are the drivers in the M-Duo?


----------



## MrEleventy

jant71 said:


> No specific date up the site outside of the usual time frame they put up. I did sign up for email notification when they come in. They might tell you if you email them though. Can't hurt to ask.


Good idea, I just e-mailed them.


----------



## esteebin

jant71 said:


> Aren't those essentially the same as the M-Duo which at half price is a little cheaper? I think the M-Duo is still half price somewhere


 

http://tech.woot.com/
  
 For today only. $40 M-Duo plus $5 shipping and tax to most states.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> Memory has failed you, friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Well eke2k6, here is one time where I won't debate you. It's possible you're correct because it's been way over a year since I've heard the FI-BA-SS. The only think that concerns me is if the SS wasn't a somewhat warm and thick sound I probably wouldn't have liked it much. I don't have memories of not liking the SS (had the EX1000 at the exact same time and clearly remember not digging it at all, especially those piercing highs). Regardless, doesn't matter. I really like the V. And I clearly stated it "echo" the SS base on my memory, but THE TWO SOUND ANYTHING ALIKE! So interesting that my memory fails me yet it doesn't fail me in stating that the two don't sound alike. Go figure? 

 Also, you're not taking into account what tips I might have had on the SS (which I can't remember but I know it wasn't the stock tips). Tips can change perception of sound quite a bit as we both know. For example, DannyBai and I both recently got the TE-05. He used the stock tips and stated that the bass was light but showed blemishes that it's there in the TE-05. I didn't try the stock tips at all, but immediately put on the UE900 tips (my favorite tip for just about all of my universals right now). The TE-05 didn't sound anywhere near bass-light to my ears with those tips on, right out of the box. Of course, it's not basshead level bass, but it's very prominent and full bass to my ears. Does that mean DannyBai heard wrong? Of course not. 

 Yet, my friend, you seem to always want to challenge me lately on how I'm hearing earphones. And again, I can't really say you're wrong because I do admit it's been a long while since I've heard the SS. Yet, that's still my recollection. lol ... No fight here, just wanted to point out why I MIGHT be hearing things totally off from the way you think I ought to have heard it (or remembered hearing it).


----------



## peter123

Got the akg k323's today. First impressions is that they're very very small, extremely comfortable, great isolation and so far I like what I'm hearing as well. I can easily see myself using these for workout and while travelling. Now burn in.


----------



## mochill




----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


>


 
  
 Not sure why you think I'm challenging you.
  
 The SS has simply the best bass response I've heard from a single BA phone. It literally shocked me to hear a single BA phone that could hang with the GR07 in sub-bass extension and impact.
  
 I'm just saying the V is definitely thicker and warmer than the SS, as everyone who has heard both will attest. I was excited for the V because I thought it would have a similar sound to the SS because of their balanced air movement stuff. But unlike the SS, the V doesn't seem to be vented the same way.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Well eke2k6, here is one time where I won't debate you. It's possible you're correct because it's been way over a year since I've heard the FI-BA-SS. The only think that concerns me is if the SS wasn't a somewhat warm and thick sound I probably wouldn't have liked it much. I don't have memories of not liking the SS (had the EX1000 at the exact same time and clearly remember not digging it at all, especially those piercing highs). Regardless, doesn't matter. I really like the V. And I clearly stated it "echo" the SS base on my memory, but THE TWO SOUND ANYTHING ALIKE! So interesting that my memory fails me yet it doesn't fail me in stating that the two don't sound alike. Go figure?
> 
> Also, you're not taking into account what tips I might have had on the SS (which I can't remember but I know it wasn't the stock tips). Tips can change perception of sound quite a bit as we both know. For example, DannyBai and I both recently got the TE-05. He used the stock tips and stated that the bass was light but showed blemishes that it's there in the TE-05. I didn't try the stock tips at all, but immediately put on the UE900 tips (my favorite tip for just about all of my universals right now). The TE-05 didn't sound anywhere near bass-light to my ears with those tips on, right out of the box. Of course, it's not basshead level bass, but it's very prominent and full bass to my ears. Does that mean DannyBai heard wrong? Of course not.
> 
> Yet, my friend, you seem to always want to challenge me lately on how I'm hearing earphones. And again, I can't really say you're wrong because I do admit it's been a long while since I've heard the SS. Yet, that's still my recollection. lol ... No fight here, just wanted to point out why I MIGHT be hearing things totally off from the way you think I ought to have heard it (or remembered hearing it).


 
 which 900 tips are your favorite the silicon or the foam comply?


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> which 900 tips are your favorite the silicon or the foam comply?


 
  
  
 silicon


----------



## jant71

bhazard said:


> They don't look the same. How big are the drivers in the M-Duo?


 

 Missed this one. Yep, they do differ, the Mee is 9mm/5mm and not 8mm/5mm


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> Not sure why you think I'm challenging you.
> 
> The SS has simply the best bass response I've heard from a single BA phone. It literally shocked me to hear a single BA phone that could hang with the GR07 in sub-bass extension and impact.
> 
> I'm just saying the V is definitely thicker and warmer than the SS, as everyone who has heard both will attest. I was excited for the V because I thought it would have a similar sound to the SS because of their balanced air movement stuff. But unlike the SS, the V doesn't seem to be vented the same way.


 
  
 I think we're both misunderstanding each other bro, but it's all good. Appreciate your insight.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> 2/20/14 ETA on the JVC's. 7 more days


----------



## doctorjazz

Eric, looked at Amazon and eBay for the 900 tips, they have the headphones, but I didn't see any replacement tips. Would you mind telling me where you get them?
Thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the Go-Dap ipod/iphone charger/amp today, tried it out, sounded AWFUL!!! Is only partly charged, plugged it in now, maybe needs break-in? Maybe just sounds like crap, will see after charge (cheap enough that it was worth experimenting with)


----------



## doctorjazz

Also got the headphones-for-Mikros pads today, put them on soon and see what I see...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Got the Go-Dap ipod/iphone charger/amp today, tried it out, sounded AWFUL!!! Is only partly charged, plugged it in now, maybe needs break-in? Maybe just sounds like crap, will see after charge (cheap enough that it was worth experimenting with


 
 yah probably needs break in.  i got the old one for i phone 3 and it sounds pretty good after break in.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


>


 

 Indeed look forward to the JVC's. Nice thing is they didn't think the FXZ's were better than the FX700 and slotted them below but now even the FX650 is above the old FX700.
  
 Buuut...since they take quite a long time to raise other headphones/earphones even 1,000 or 2,000 more on the treble end rating, what did they do to get the FX750/850 from the 6 - 26,000 rating to 6 - 40,000. They must have found some way to extend and smooth what was in the close to sibilant FX700. Deal with the devil perhaps? Geez, I bought the first ever JVC canalphone in 2005, the FX55, and it went up to 25,000. Lower end models went from 23,000 usually to 26,000 or even 27,000 in very recent models. Now, some breakthrough that obliterates what they were able to accomplish before? Intriguing for sure!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Eric, looked at Amazon and eBay for the 900 tips, they have the headphones, but I didn't see any replacement tips. Would you mind telling me where you get them?
> Thanks


 
  
 Only able to order them from Logitech, doctorjazz. That's the only place I've been able to find them. Have to go UE900 earphones, then click on where it says supplies for UE 900 (it's tricky, I've had to search hard every time I tried to order these tips).


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> *Well wow!! The sound is quite nicely full to my ears with plenty of bass! Not basshead bass, of course, but a great level of clear bass that is full and rich. I have to say mochill hit the nail on the head too. He described the TE-05's sound as being like a hybrid sound (BA mids and highs with a dynamic driver for the bass). I agree with him. And this has more bass than the Doppios, which I felt opened up nicely with bass. Out of the box I'm very impressed with the TE-05. vlenbo, you're in trouble my friend. *
> 
> Now I will take a quick listen to the V, but I'm loving the TE-05's sound out of the box!


 

  
 +
 Quote:


ericp10 said:


> Okay, have the V  are in my ears now. I see the V gives narrower tips and wider diameter tips. I'm using the wider large diameter stock tips. The V sounds a bit thicker, more refined, and more mids focused as DannyBai told me it would, but the bass is almost equal to my ears. The V may have a tad bit more bass, but not much. The horns are much yummier in the V. Both are detailed, but I think the TE-05 may win in details (I need to burn both in, and expect more changes in the TE-05). From memory, the FI-BA-SS was warmer and fuller in sound than the V, but there's an echo of the FI-BA-SS - to my ears - in the V, although they don't sound anything alike. Yes, I'm loving the V's signature, but I don't know which one I like best yet between the TE-05 and V. Both are fantastic. If the V's bass is deeper, I think more details are in the TE-05's bass (if that makes any sense).


 
  
 Gosh dang it man!!! 
  




  
 My heart, I can barely restrain my trigger finger!! I have to get the martin logans and cables in here today, then I'll be safe in my order with the fostex...
  
 Totally forgot about the fostex comparisons as I was terribly busy today.
  
 But once I came back on headfi, I just remembered the excitement I had for eric's impressions.
  
 ERIC!! You made it extremely hard for me to not order the fostex!!!
  
 Unfortunately, my wallet will die sometime this week because of your comparo and impressions. I am in quite a pickle now...
  
 Both iems sound mighty fine, and while I do like the thicker sound signature, hearing that the fostex has more detail has helped my decision...
  
 I'm pulling them triggers on the fostex, I'm a dead man, I'm dead!! 
 Nice comparisons and impressions eric!  Mochill and danny, you da meng!


----------



## mochill

I'm just floored by the sound of these fostex..how can they sound so great....man o man why aren't people buying them already


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> I'm just floored by the sound of these fostex..how can they sound so great....man o man why aren't people buying them already




I know, right?


----------



## Hutnicks

mochill said:


> I'm just floored by the sound of these fostex..how can they sound so great....man o man why aren't people buying them already


 

 Perhaps because they are A) unavailable and B) had the price bumped up 50 per cent before they were even released


----------



## bhazard

hutnicks said:


> Perhaps because they are A) unavailable and B) had the price bumped up 50 per cent before they were even released


 
 This. I didn't like the huge markup myself.


----------



## ericp10

Listening to Led Zep through TE-05. Incredible! Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## doctorjazz

If they're going to be available through regular sites for about the same price you get them from Japan now (Tenso may make it a bit more expensive), I'd prefer to wait...give impressions a chance to solidify, and the wallet a chance to recover from the recent buying spree.

sooooooo, got the cheap headphones for the pads, tried to put them on over the Mikros pads, ripped in seconds, lol. Just live with them as is, I guess.


----------



## dweaver

peter123 said:


> Got the akg k323's today. First impressions is that they're very very small, extremely comfortable, great isolation and so far I like what I'm hearing as well. I can easily see myself using these for workout and while travelling. Now burn in.


glad you and the other person who has tried these are enjoying them . I started to find the treble a bit hot compared to my K545 and my QC20 but still very enjoyable and great for their price point. I do hope the Rockets are better sonically on top of physical build quality but these will be a great stop gap inn the meantime. For anyone on a strict budget I think these should be seriously considered.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> sooooooo, got the cheap headphones for the pads, tried to put them on over the Mikros pads,* ripped in seconds,* lol. Just live with them as is, I guess.


----------



## ericp10

TE-05 isn't thin sounding at all.


----------



## ericp10

hutnicks said:


> Perhaps because they are A) unavailable and B) had the price bumped up 50 per cent before they were even released




How can you say price jumped when Fostex never released an official price. Just our wishful thinking, but aren't overpriced at all. I didn't pay that but these are easily worth $200 or better in sound.


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> TE-05 isn't thin sounding at all.




Neutral(-ish) and not thin sounding at all? Sounds like the ER-4S


----------



## mochill

Natural sounding as I put it with amazing soundstage to boot ...oh yeaaaaaa


----------



## mochill

The tips I'm using is the small medium tip that came with the fostex and the go nice and deep( no dirty talk)... Awesome and incredible bass textures and very deep open midrange with spakly airy treble....the only thing I can say is definitely worth $$$ ....just get em now!!!! DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## mochill

If you heard a finely burned in mikros 90 then you know how the te05 will sound...just imagine a clean more textured bass more clearer midrange that deeper and wider and treble that's airer...only have 24hrs burn In and that's my impression so far , but can't wait till 300 or better 500hrs of burn in and also the hybrid cable that I ordered


----------



## mechgamer123

Where did you get the TE-05 mochill?


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Where did you get the TE-05 mochill?


 
 ^ Nuff said. Tyme to ride dat bike boi!!!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/120#post_8587216
  
 edit: Oldie but a goodie.....
... like them much mo' than the Philips X1s tbh.


----------



## DannyBai

Couple of days of burn on the TE-05's and using TF10 tips now since I don't have any UE900 tips at the moment. Bass is fantastic. Does not lack or overpower. Crystal clean sounding and vocals are awesome. Blows away the RE400's by a good margin IMO. Doesn't have that peaky midrange problem that bothered me with the 400's. No it doesn't sound thin but compared to the warmer VI, it's thinner sounding. Very airy big stage. This one is a keeper.


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the TE-05 mochill?
> ...


 
 Hmm, for $200? Howaboutno.jpg.
  
 Which AT is that? Betcha it's not as awesome as this one:


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Hmm, for $200? Howaboutno.jpg.
> 
> Which AT is that? Betcha it's not as awesome as this one:


 

 ^ yeppp it's just a lowly peon, you ain't gots to rub it in meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



plus it ain't even mine so the jokes on you sucka' CUZ MINE IS HUGE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 YOURS IS BIGGER OK HAPPY NOW!!!???


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> ^ yeppp it's just a lowly peon, you ain't gots to rub it in meng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whatchu talkin about? That one ain't even mine either.
  
 Seriously, which one is it?
  
 (For reference, that's the AD1000PRM in my picture.)


----------



## ericp10

Never heard the er-s, but heard the hf5. This earphone has a fuller sound with fuller bass. Not as cold or analytical sounding like the ety. Not saying it's warm, but definitely not that cool either.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Couple of days of burn on the TE-05's and using TF10 tips now since I don't have any UE900 tips at the moment. Bass is fantastic. Does not lack or overpower. Crystal clean sounding and vocals are awesome. Blows away the RE400's by a good margin IMO. Doesn't have that peaky midrange problem that bothered me with the 400's. No it doesn't sound thin but compared to the warmer VI, it's thinner sounding. Very airy big stage. This one is a keeper.




X2


----------



## FajroMangxanto

mochill said:


> If you heard a finely burned in mikros 90 then you know how the te05 will sound...just imagine a clean *more textured bass more clearer midrange that deeper and wider and treble that's airer*...only have 24hrs burn In and that's my impression so far , but can't wait till 300 or better 500hrs of burn in and also the hybrid cable that I ordered


 
  
 So, you're saying you think it's better than the Mikros 90?


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nuff said. Tyme to ride dat bike boi!!!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/120#post_8587216
> 
> ...


 
 samesies
 ad900x are a top notch headphone  dat clarity doe


----------



## akarise

mechgamer123 said:


> Whatchu talkin about? That one ain't even mine either.
> 
> Seriously, which one is it?
> 
> (For reference, that's the AD1000PRM in my picture.)


 
  
 That's the AD900X lol.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> edit: Oldie but a goodie.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They are pretty good huh! I really love the mids on them. Great for vocals. I love mine with the E12 amp (tightens up the imaging and provides a nice amount of bass), and they are my TV/Movie headphones since they have that huge soundstage and because they are so comfortable.
  
 Having said that...
  


> .. like them much mo' than the Philips X1s tbh.


 
  
 ... I can't say that!


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Whatchu talkin about? That one ain't even mine either.
> 
> Seriously, which one is it?
> 
> (For reference, that's the AD1000PRM in my picture.)


 

 ^ LoL it's just the lowly ATH AD900X. Got them in for an audition but was surprised how much i like them, cuz they make A LOT more sense to me that the Philips X1s tbh. Even though these are fully open back the bass quantity and quality is damn nice. Even this semi-bass head is impressed cuz it sounds just right within the overall scheme of things. It has great tight presence yet never over done, so it's just full/ bassy enough to not get in the way of the crazy airy and detailed presentation. Love the BIG staging of these, cuz the smaller staging of the semi-open back X1s didn't really impressed me all that much.
  
 These AD900Xs kinda sound like a mixture of all the positive attributes of micro CNT drivers such as the CNK70s  and BA drivers fused into one sound BUT IT'S BLOWN WAYYYYYY UP in soundstaging/ air. My noob @ss likey!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, figured out the Go-Dap issues, I'm using an iPod touch, smaller than the iPhone and fit is off. A bit of tissue paper seems to fix the problem. Not bad sounding...not as good as my National, but for a few bucks, easy and does nicely, probably needs some break in as well. Listening to Senn Amperiors through touch/Go-Dap, Aimee Mann, really nice. For $15, if you use an i-device that goes wtih it, I'd say it's more than worth while.

Next up, really nice, old sounding tune, Gregory Porter


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> Never heard the er-s, but heard the hf5. This earphone has a fuller sound with fuller bass. Not as cold or analytical sounding like the ety. Not saying it's warm, but definitely not that cool either.




Mmmm. Yea, I can see that. I haven't heard the HF5 lol, but the 4S was shockingly dense sounding. Not really too cool, but definitely not warm. This Fostex sounds more interesting by the day.


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> samesies
> ad900x are a top notch headphone  dat clarity doe


 
  
 +


akarise said:


> That's the AD900X lol.


 
 +
  


waynes world said:


> They are pretty good huh! I really love the mids on them. Great for vocals. I love mine with the E12 amp (tightens up the imaging and provides a nice amount of bass), and they are my TV/Movie headphones since they have that huge soundstage and because they are so comfortable.
> 
> Having said that...
> 
> ...


 
 ^ What they all said. Yeppp these are damn nice too bad they are funky as hell looking cuz of that wing headband system of theirs. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*... in due tyme my young grasshiphopper in due tyme.* :O
  


doctorjazz said:


> *OK, figured out the Go-Dap issues, I'm using an iPod touch, smaller than the iPhone and fit is off. A bit of tissue paper seems to fix the problem. Not bad sounding...not as good as my National, but for a few bucks, easy and does nicely, probably needs some break in as well. Listening to Senn Amperiors through touch/Go-Dap, Aimee Mann, really nice. For $15, if you use an i-device that goes wtih it, I'd say it's more than worth while.*
> 
> Next up, really nice, old sounding tune, Gregory Porter


 
 ^ WHAT A NOOB ON ALL FRONTS!!! You gotta' charge the thing fully 1st before you use it doc, cuz they are pretty old stock. Not the most powerful but gets the job done for most portable sources, can even drive the Philips X1s and can more than enough drive the AD900Xs. haha It is clean, punchy and pretty transparent and i like this cheapo Go-Dap much more than my FiiO E17 connected via my Sansa Clip+, cuz the FiiO sounds too warm and not lively enough for me.
  
 SMH on the ripped pads. LMAO BE GENTLE DOC SHEEEESH!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, sure I know needs to be charged (and I did for 3-4 hours, then got impatient and wanted to try it), also realize it may need some break in, is on the bright side now, but the fit was the issue...sure, I'm a noob, what can I tell you.
Interesting thing happened, though...never expected this, but it seems to have a really nice synergy with the Mikros 90. I'm the chronic "too little bass" complainer with the ML phones, listened with the X3, X3 into ALO National, iPod touch, and iPod touch into National, pretty much same results. Now, I'd think the National and the X3 are "better" amps than the Go Dap, but you know what? The BASS IS BACK!!! Don't get it, but somehow it is able to get a hold of the ML bottom end (I know...) and present that low end with authority! Still sounds bright (the Go-Dap), somewhat rough, but I'm actually impressed on this.

As far as the pads, this explains why you'll never find me on DIY threads 

FOW sounding good on the iPod/Go-Dap/Mikros combo as I type


----------



## mochill

Better yes but I love both. I got my te05 on eBay for $194.99 from ace_of_bicycle2004 in no time (4days).


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> OK, sure I know needs to be charged (and I did for 3-4 hours, then got impatient and wanted to try it), also realize it may need some break in, is on the bright side now, but the fit was the issue...sure, I'm a noob, what can I tell you.
> Interesting thing happened, though...never expected this, but it seems to have a really nice synergy with the Mikros 90. I'm the chronic "too little bass" complainer with the ML phones, listened with the X3, X3 into ALO National, iPod touch, and iPod touch into National, pretty much same results. Now, I'd think the National and the X3 are "better" amps than the Go Dap, but you know what? The BASS IS BACK!!! Don't get it, but somehow it is able to get a hold of the ML bottom end (I know...) and present that low end with authority! Still sounds bright (the Go-Dap), somewhat rough, but I'm actually impressed on this.
> 
> As far as the pads, this explains why you'll never find me on DIY threads
> ...


 
 ^ Doc go check the Logans thread for my last post on that cheapo beats aftermarket for like $2.40 - $4 bring the bass quantity and quality of these Logans to almost ATH WS99-Lite levels, much better than that softer bass of the ES700s and much more full with good weight and texture now. WOW!!!  Most musical and fun i have heard these Logans, they are now truly portable viable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/1410#post_10269332
  
 And this is off of my Venturecraft amp hooked onto my nano why of course.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

mochill said:


> Better yes but I love both. I got my te05 on eBay for $194.99 from ace_of_bicycle2004 in no time (4days).


 
 Interesting. But I think I'm still going to wait for the prive to go down unless more people say they think it's better than the 90. I am interested in what you like about the 90s since the te-05 seems to just be an improved 90.


----------



## mochill

Both I love equally  ...one for home and one on the move that's the difference


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatchu talkin about? That one ain't even mine either.
> ...


 
 I'm actually curious to see how close the AD900X is to the AD1000PRM. I'll have to give the AS900X a listen sometime.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> I'm actually curious to see how close the AD900X is to the AD1000PRM. I'll have to give the AS900X a listen sometime.


 
  
 ^ No problemo just send those AD1000PRMs (D'YAM even the naming scheme sounds expensive LMAO) over to me and i'll gladly tell ya' how different they sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The pleasure is all yours meng. : P


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually curious to see how close the AD900X is to the AD1000PRM. I'll have to give the AS900X a listen sometime.
> ...


 
 LOL I was actually considering just buying a used pair of AD900X and comparing them. The owner of these (The PRM stands for Premium btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) said they don't sound anything alike though unfortunately.


----------



## FajroMangxanto

mochill said:


> Both I love equally  ...one for home and one on the move that's the difference


 
  
 But why not just use the te-05 at home? Sorry if I'm asking so many questions, but I'm just really curious because the 90s sound amazing to me, and they keep sounding beter and better to me. So, if these are an upgrade I may have to reevaluate some things and get 'em. I mean, I did just spend the cost of the te-5s on two pairs of 90s.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> LOL I was actually considering just buying a used pair of AD900X and comparing them. The owner of these (The PRM stands for Premium btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Welp i don't knoe about the "Premiums" but a_recording did review of the higher end ADX model of the same series and said they the mo' expensive models is fo' sho' worth it and sounds pretty different as well, but not EXTREMELY so or something along those lines. So it isn't really surprising that the PRMs is different from these lowly AD900Xs cuz they are made to cater to us budget-fi peons afterall. : P


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I was actually considering just buying a used pair of AD900X and comparing them. The owner of these (The PRM stands for Premium btw
> ...


 
 Yeah, if AT sells it to us Americans, you can just about be guaranteed it isn't the best they have.


----------



## mochill

Then sell off some stuff and get the te-05 and keep one mikros90 as well


----------



## nehcrow

fajromangxanto said:


> But why not just use the te-05 at home? Sorry if I'm asking so many questions, but I'm just really curious because the 90s sound amazing to me, and they keep sounding beter and better to me. So, if these are an upgrade I may have to reevaluate some things and get 'em. I mean, I did just spend the cost of the te-5s on two pairs of 90s.


 
 People don't like using IEM's at home dude, it's preferable not to shove anything into your ears, especially when you can have cushiony earpads resting on your ears
 Why'd you buy 2 Mikros 90's btw?


----------



## bhazard

nehcrow said:


> People don't like using IEM's at home dude, it's preferable not to shove anything into your ears, especially when you can have cushiony earpads resting on your ears
> Why'd you buy 2 Mikros 90's btw?


 
 I shove things in my ears and in my girlfriend all the time at home.


----------



## nehcrow

bhazard said:


> I shove things in my ears and in my girlfriend all the time at home.


 
 Hahaha, that was... unnecessary
 I occasionally do both those things, but I greatly prefer the latter


----------



## TekeRugburn

bhazard said:


> I shove things in my ears and in my girlfriend all the time at home.




Hahaha hahaha, I don't know if you meant to do that or what but wow.


----------



## peter123

Now this thread starts to get really interesting


----------



## bhazard

tekerugburn said:


> Hahaha hahaha, I don't know if you meant to do that or what but wow.




Someone else needs to test all the in ears I buy right? You all have dirty minds.

Yes, that was intentional. Lol


----------



## mochill

Tmi


----------



## mochill

My cable has been shipped and now the wait


----------



## drbluenewmexico

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nuff said. Tyme to ride dat bike boi!!!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/621063/the-jvc-ha-s500-appreciation-fan-thread/120#post_8587216
> 
> ...


----------



## FajroMangxanto

nehcrow said:


> People don't like using IEM's at home dude, it's preferable not to shove anything into your ears, especially when you can have cushiony earpads resting on your ears
> Why'd you buy 2 Mikros 90's btw?


 
  
 Ah! Yeah, that does make sense. I guess I've been using IEM for so long that I didn't even think how uncomfortable they may be to some people. 
  
 I guess I bought the second one due to them being discontinued, so the hoard was strong with me. But, now I'm considering sending back the second pair and putting the $50 I had set aside for the Fidue A63 towards the te-05. I don't know though. A big part of me wants to keep the second 90, skip the Fidue, and waiit for a price drop on the te-05. Either way, I won't be doing either until after Joker's review of the a63.


----------



## nihontoman

sooo, do these fostex te-05 have any release dateand  MSRP set for U.S. ?


----------



## MrEleventy

nihontoman said:


> sooo, do these fostex te-05 have any release dateand  MSRP set for U.S. ?


No, I e-mailed Headroom and asked for a ETA and they said their shipment from Fostex is backordered.


----------



## nihontoman

mreleventy said:


> No, I e-mailed Headroom and asked for a ETA and they said their shipment from Fostex is backordered.


 

 that's a pity... I have a feeling this will be the cheapest for American market and considering that ordering from japan for me same as ordering from U.S., I'd rather wait for U.S. release...


----------



## doctorjazz

If I get a good fit with an iem, I generally find them more comfortable to wear than over or on ear phones...on ear put pressure, over get hot, etc. I can fall asleep with a good iem in, and often do. Full size phones are able to do things sonically that is harder for iems. Tend to use iems much more.


----------



## caracara08

hmm.. Dunu DN1K... on sale... on a site...


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I have to say that the V is like my dream "mids-focused" iem. I know the V is not meant to be reference quality, but it's sort of what I wished the RE-400 or RE-262 sounded like. I love it!!! It's also what the ATH-CKM500 only dreamed it could be like. Yummy! 
  
 As for reference, those of you who like that sound (but with a little bass kick) will love the TE-05.


----------



## d marc0

Great impressions on the TE-05 guys. Can anyone compare it to the meelec a161p? Thanks!


----------



## bhazard

d marc0 said:


> Great impressions on the TE-05 guys. Can anyone compare it to the meelec a161p? Thanks!


 
 It's gotta be much, much better. I hated the A161p after awhile.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I have to say that the V is like my dream "mids-focused" iem. I know the V is not meant to be reference quality, but it's sort of what I wished the RE-400 or RE-262 sounded like. I love it!!! It's also what the ATH-CKM500 only dreamed it could be like. Yummy!
> 
> As for reference, those of you who like that sound (but with a little bass kick) will love the TE-05.



+1
Love, love, love the vocals.


----------



## vwinter

dannybai said:


> +1
> Love, love, love the vocals.




X2


----------



## sfwalcer

drbluenewmexico said:


> edit: Oldie but a goodie.....
> .
> 
> 
> HOW ARE THE AD900X for electronic dance music?? is bass enough? how do they compare to the A900x?


 
 ^ i don't listen to much electronic dance music but for hip hop/rap these have just the right about of quick, tight, punchy bass for me. Even their sub bass extensions goes pretty deep as well, but not really that full/ textured but for a completely opened back headphone these are damn sweet across the sonic spectrum.
  
 Masa' WAYNE listens to lots of trance and owns these AD900Xs as well, so he might be able to chime in. And i have no idea bout the A900Xs cuz never heard them before. 
  
 Do take into account that they are bulky as hell and the wing headband system is goofy lookin' and is kinda loose so there might be some potential fit/ comfort issues. For me they are pretty good in the ergonomics department, but the cable is thick and kinda rubbery which is made worst cuz it is not detachable. Not really a deal breaker though since many full size cans are like this.......


----------



## waynes world

> HOW ARE THE AD900X for electronic dance music?? is bass enough? how do they compare to the A900x?


 
  
 I haven't heard the A900X. Lately my go-to open cans for trance/EDM are the X1's. I haven't listened to trance/EDM lately with the AD900X's, so just threw them on and "Lost myself to dance" courtesy of Daft Punk. If you are all but a bass-head, I would have to say that the AD900X's have enough bass - in fact a surprising amount imo. They do benefit from good amp synergy. I find with the E12 amp and it's nice sub-bass-boost, the AD900X's bass is tightened up, as is the over all imaging and control. Listening to Daft Punk and trance with them is very satisfying. Because I am a quasi-basshead though, I do gravitate to the X1's for trance/EDM due to the X1's massive bass (for an open can), more recessed mids, and treble which is a bit more forgiving - the more V shaped sig works well with trance/EDM, and gives them more depth. But, the AD900X's really are quite excellent, and really excell when vocals are at play (that's where their more forwards mids shine).
  


sfwalcer said:


> Do take into account that they are bulky as hell and the wing headband system is goofy lookin' *and is kinda loose so there might be some potential fit/ comfort issues. *For me they are pretty good in the ergonomics department, *but the cable is thick and kinda rubbery which is made worst cuz it is not detachable. *Not really a deal breaker though since many full size cans are like this.......


 
  
 I haven't tried it yet, but apparently you can use a rubber band to pull the wings closer together, and that supposedly makes them fit tighter. But that doesn't help with the looks! Doesn't really matter though, as these aren't ever going to be seen out in public. +1 on the cable... drives me a bit nuts. Now that I'm not a noob, I won't again buy a headphone that has a long cable unless it is detachable.
  
 Anyway, I really love the AD900X's for watching movies (moreso than the X1's).


----------



## Grayson73

The fake pistons had no bass and were hollow sounding.
  
 Here are side to side pictures of real on the left (ibuygou) and fakes on the right (inshoes):
  
 Barcodes were different

  
 Font is clearer for the real ones.  Fake ones have darker font.

  
 The order of the tips is different.  The pins that hold the tips are thicker on the real ones.

  
 The real ones have clearer wording.

  
 Real ones came with thicker stock tip.

  
 Real ones have bigger opening for the stock tip.

  
 Real ones have mesh closer to the edge.  Fakes have mesh recessed.


----------



## caracara08

yay mine are real.


----------



## mochill

Mine had bass and was from inshoes


----------



## PeterDLai

Do you have the directions backwards? It seems like in your pictures, the real ones (from iBuygou) are always on the left and the fakes are on the right.


----------



## ericp10

TE-05 digs deeeeeeeeeep in pulling out micro details for a dynamic.


----------



## mochill

Better then the heavens v would you say


----------



## ericp10

No, I wouldn't say that. They're so different and were meant to be different. Love the V too.


----------



## ericp10

But if you mean better in micro details, then yes.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup, if you do A-B analysis on Heaven V and higher end iem (like I did with Westone 4 and 40), definitely more detail and other high end niceties on the Westones. But, if you just put the V's in and listen for pleasure, they are really seductive, great vocals/mids, and a way of pulling you in that is as nice in it's way as details can be.




waynes world said:


> > HOW ARE THE AD900X for electronic dance music?? is bass enough? how do they compare to the A900x?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have the A-900X, haven't heard A-D or listened to them for a while, but I recall them having strong bass, should be really good for edm...the wings are crazy making, and I did do the rubber band thing to get them to fit, worked, but not going to be much of a look for public wear.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> TE-05 digs deeeeeeeeeep in pulling out micro details for a dynamic.


 

 ^ If you're impressed with the micro details on those TE-05 then you're gonna "dig" the realistic micro detailing of the Logans, just saying.......


----------



## Grayson73

peterdlai said:


> Do you have the directions backwards? It seems like in your pictures, the real ones (from iBuygou) are always on the left and the fakes are on the right.


 
 Corrected!


----------



## TwinQY

W40 sounds a bit different than the W4.
  
 Same dampers (red, 2200ohm - erji guy was wrong). Same nozzle length. Nozzle opening size is different.
  
 I'm very upset.
  
 To elucidate, the body and angle are different. Even with the gray Star Tips I get a deeper fit than with the blue (more narrow, longer) Star Tips. Makes for a more forward sound.
  
 Oh well.


----------



## doctorjazz

They definitely sound different, like I said earlier, 40 sounds better IMO, but probably won't dump my W4, the w40 is a loaner, not sure I'd spring for the upgrade, but it would be an upgrade. Sorry if I made trouble


----------



## TwinQY

All is fine. The best reconciliation comes from the fact that it's more than likely that the Master Troll will never get to try either one in his lifetime. That's good enough for me.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> All is fine. The best reconciliation comes from the fact that it's more than likely that the Master Troll will never get to try either one in his lifetime. That's good enough for me.


 

 ^ O'rly!!!???
  
 Nuff said:
.... zero Fffs given regarding those Westombs cuz 6th feet under is where they belong.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Yup, if you do A-B analysis on Heaven V and higher end iem (like I did with Westone 4 and 40), definitely more detail and other high end niceties on the Westones. But, if you just put the V's in and listen for pleasure,* they are really seductive, great vocals/mids, and a way of pulling you in that is as nice in it's way as details can be*.


 
  
 The V's sound good. I don't think that microscopic micro details are of utmost importance to me. What you said above resonates though! V's all the way baby!
  
 I think I'll just sell off those silly micro detailed mikros before they even get to me...


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> All is fine. The best reconciliation comes from the fact that it's more than likely that the Master Troll will never get to try either one in his lifetime. That's good enough for me.


 
  
 Methinks you underestimate the powers of the master troll. He hears whatever he sets his mind on hearing lol.


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> Methinks you underestimate the powers of the master troll. He hears whatever he sets his mind on hearing lol.


 
 Yep, that's why you can't trust anything he says. 90% of the time it's just coming from voices in his head.
  
 The other 10%, I dunno, a lot of grunting I guess. He's a weird fellow.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> Yep, that's why you can't trust anything he says. 90% of the time it's just coming from voices in his head.
> 
> The other 10%, I dunno, a lot of grunting I guess. He's a weird fellow.


 
  
 Very true. Very very weird. Mutant-like almost.


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Yep, that's why you can't trust anything he says. 90% of the time it's just coming from voices in his head.
> 
> *The other 10%, I dunno, a lot of grunting I guess. He's a weird fellow.*


 
 Trying to measure the frequency response of the brown note I guess


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> Trying to measure the frequency response of the brown note I guess


 
 Maybe he finally found them through the Martin Logans.
  


waynes world said:


> Very true. Very very weird. Mutant-like almost.


 
 We should dump him into some radioactive waste to see if he reverts back to normality. Actually, even if he doesn't, we should do it anyways. Get rid of him once and for all. Win-win either way.


----------



## Kbman

I'm very upset at the moment. My M90's won't be here til the 19th. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hutnicks

twinqy said:


> Maybe he finally found them through the Martin Logans.
> 
> We should dump him into some radioactive waste to see if he reverts back to normality. Actually, even if he doesn't, we should do it anyways. Get rid of him once and for all. Win-win either way.


 

 I suspect so, it's alimentary
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 There's apparently a white phosphorus dump somewhere, perhaps he'd react to that.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Dats the best ya'll got??? Piffffffffffffffffff!!!
  
.... can't touch this cuz i is ova' 9000000000000000000000000000000000000000 boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... dats some weaksauce Twi-hard stuff meng, i is unbreakable ya' know.


----------



## sfwalcer

kbman said:


> I'm very upset at the moment. My M*90's* won't be here til the 19th. *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


 

 ^ What this man said, i is ova' M9000000000000000000000's and "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"ll.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The wait makes it THAT much mo' sweet. : P


----------



## mochill

My GOD...this fostex are epic


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70
  
 this headfier rocks!
  
 Finally, someone else that had the chance to hear the im-02s!
  
 Now I HAVE to get the fostex to compare. The hilarious part is, it's only $20 cheaper than the audio technica.


----------



## d marc0

^yeah that review is awesome!
  
 I so want to try the IM03! So many cute little toys keep popping up this year and we're only on its second month... I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## quartertone

ericp10 said:


> Oh well, as great as they are, sold my DN-1000 to a co-worker today. They weren't getting enough listening time next to the H3. I'll probably get the DN-2000 if there is significant upgrade in the sound though (the DN-1K are great though). Plus, I'm happy with the DN-900, AX-35, and AX-30.


 
  
 You're saying that you listen to the AX-35 more than you did to the DN-1000?


----------



## ericp10

quartertone said:


> You're saying that you listen to the AX-35 more than you did to the DN-1000?





I guess yes. I sold my DN-1000. I'm not saying the Ax-35 is better than the DN-1000 though. It is not, but it's not too far behind.


----------



## quartertone

Interesting - so you consider the Dunus better objectively speaking, but you subjectively prefer the Astrotecs?


----------



## ericp10

Oh, I haven't had the AX-35 as long as I had the DN-1000, so technically I didn't listen to it more. The sound, however, was good enough in the Ax-30 and AX-35 to sell the big Dunu. Now, no hybrid has gotten more time than my H3.


----------



## ericp10

quartertone said:


> Interesting - so you consider the Dunus better objectively speaking, but you subjectively prefer the Astrotecs?




Don't know how to answer this. Let me answer this way: best hybrid universals I've heard (in order of best first): H3, ASG-2, DN-1000..... The rest I haven't decided where each fit in the hierarchy. They're all very close (Audiofly being the worst of the lot and not in the same league as any of the others).


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> My GOD...this fostex are epic


 

 I was waiting for that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  
  
 Now, what do you TE-05 owners say about the stage size now that they are burning in? Coming from reports ealier, pre-release saying that the overall stage is slightly above average. Again, apart from the separation and amount of air which seems to be quite good ann high ranking.


----------



## mochill

Soundstage is bigger and wider then the mikros90


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Soundstage is bigger and wider then the mikros90


 
 Gonna have to disallow this comparison due to potential/probable headsize/clamp difference, ear size and anatomy difference, and on ear placement factors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earphones only please!


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70
> 
> this headfier rocks!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks vlenbo. That's the best review I think I've seen. I also enjoyed his HifiMeDiy Sabre USB DAC (UAE23) and AudioQuest DragonFly - Brief Comparison (_very_ relevant if you are thinking of using the hifimediy dac for the new ATH iems).


----------



## MrEleventy

waynes world said:


> Thanks vlenbo. That's the best review I think I've seen. I also enjoyed his HifiMeDiy Sabre USB DAC (UAE23) and AudioQuest DragonFly - Brief Comparison (_very_ relevant if you are thinking of using the hifimediy dac for the new ATH iems).


I think his measurements and finding that the output was high is why I'll avoid plugging HPs directly into dacs. Most of the time, it's a "cheap" amp since they kinda expect you to chain into an amp.


----------



## waynes world

mreleventy said:


> I think his measurements and finding that the output was high is why I'll avoid plugging HPs directly into dacs. Most of the time, it's a "cheap" amp since they kinda expect you to chain into an amp.


 
  
 Quite right.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> I think his measurements and finding that the output was high is why I'll avoid plugging HPs directly into dacs. Most of the time, it's a "cheap" amp since they kinda expect you to chain into an amp.


 

 ^ Then you don't wanna hear how the cheap ELE DAC pairs with the Vali. haha


----------



## MrEleventy

Pairing a dac with amp is fine. I said I wouldn't plug in HPs DIRECTLY into the DAC..... IF YOU'D READ INSTEAD OF STRAIT TROLLIN'!! :mad:

E: How is the Vali? Worth the 80?? Ringing???


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Pairing a dac with amp is fine. I said I wouldn't plug in HPs DIRECTLY into the DAC..... IF YOU'D READ INSTEAD OF STRAIT TROLLIN'!!


 

 ^

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrEleventy

lol
I <3 ur anigif antics.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> lol
> I <3 ur anigif antics.


 
 ^


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> quartertone said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting - so you consider the Dunus better objectively speaking, but you subjectively prefer the Astrotecs?
> ...




Interesting...have the ASG-2 on my radar for a while. By your rankings, the H3, which is about half the price of the ASG-2, even bought through Amazon now, ranks higher. That would make it a pretty good bargain!


----------



## mikaveli06

Care to compare the asg2 vs sony hf3?  I love the asg2 (especially with sennheiser biflange tips), but have been curious about Sonys.  Also waiting to find info on "upgraded" asg2 program, possibly adjusting for more subbase than mid (would be perfect for me then)


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Pairing a dac with amp is fine. I said I wouldn't plug in HPs DIRECTLY into the DAC..... *IF YOU'D READ INSTEAD OF STRAIT TROLLIN'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^* SPEAKING OF NOT READING!!! *
  
 i already posted this like 2 days ago meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/21780#post_10265672 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/100x100px-LS-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
> 
> sfwalcer
> Master Troll
> ...


 
 ^ DAT ETHER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Interesting...have the ASG-2 on my radar for a while. By your rankings, the H3, which is about half the price of the ASG-2, even bought through Amazon now, ranks higher. That would make it a pretty good bargain!


 
 ^ Don't do it Doc cuz those ASG 2s are severely overpriced performance wise and for me are worth a total of $250 MAX for the package they are selling esp. the most basic one without the paint. Can't understand how they can charge you $100 for just a paint job that isn't even that great of quality tbh.
  
 The H3s doesn't sound as "sweet" as those ASG 2s in the mids due to it having less resolution, but the H3s are pretty damn close. Plus everything comes in spades in the H3s, you get great sub bass depth/extension/texture which the ASG 2s are really lacking cuz it's mostly just mid bass focused. The treble of the H3 is smooth yet it is very well extended unlike that rolled off one of the ASG 2s.
  
 If the H3s bass is too much for you you can always just do the tape bass port mod then they should be less bassy and more clean as others seem to express so....... but hey you gonna do whatcha' gonna do.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> The H3s doesn't sound as "sweet" as those ASG 2s in the mids due to it having less resolution, but the H3s are pretty damn close. Plus everything comes in spades in the H3s, you get great sub bass depth/extension/texture which the ASG 2s are really lacking cuz it's mostly just mid bass focused. The treble of the H3 is smooth yet it is very well extended unlike that rolled off one of the ASG 2s.
> 
> If the H3s bass is too much for you you can always just do the tape bass port mod then they should be less bassy and more clean as others seem to express so....... but hey you gonna do whatcha' gonna do.


 
  
 Damned H3's! Hmmm. I need a new tablet. But you can't stick a tablet in your ears. H3's instead?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Damned H3's! Hmmm. I need a new tablet. *But you can't stick a tablet in your ears. H3's instead?*


 
 ^ Hey you sure can try can't you cuz i sure as hell ain't gonna stop ya'. That's what buds do for one another cuz it's gonna be hilarious to see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh regarding the H3s vs. the ASG 2s, tbh both are on the same playing field technically speaking/ performing, and the biggest differences is in signature presentation/ emphasis.
  
 The H3s is full on BIG CLEAN BASS (sub bass focused instead of punchy mid bass, but good mid bass quality nontheless), WARMER FULL/ SPACIOUS SOUND from sub bass to highs which give you everything in spades. A true TOTALphiles/ audiophile bass lovers dream came true.
  
 The ASG 2s is mid-centric, cleaner sounding that has crazy HD resolution in its mid range (best mid resolution i have heard to date) with clean, fast, and dynamic mid bass that is pretty punchy/ hard hitting, sub bass is there but is lacking in both depth and texture, and a rolled off treble.
  
 So it all boils down to your personal sound preference really cuz technically speaking both are equals in my book.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Hey you sure can try can't you cuz i sure as hell ain't gonna stop ya'. That's what buds do for one another cuz it's gonna be hilarious to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ... and budget. That, combined with your description of the H3's sound...


----------



## DannyBai

Get it Wayne!


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Only when the price is right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cuz i have standards ya' know.


----------



## waynes world

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> It's a conspiracy!


 

 ^ No meng, it's a babe magnet. 
  
  
... woah you so BIG!!! She's smiling @ you Masa' WAYNE, those H3s that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The sad reality is you ain't gonna look as sexy wearing them that's fo' sho. haha


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Damned H3's! Hmmm. I need a new tablet. But you can't stick a tablet in your ears. H3's instead?




What about the H300 massa Wayne!?


----------



## waynes world

Only after you provide one of your patented awesome reviews master d marc0!

And damned, those things ARE huge lol!


----------



## waynes world

(I mean the H3's are huge)


----------



## Kbman

Has anyone tried both the Sennheiser HD600s and the Denon AH-D600s? The Denons felt amazing. Like super comfortable and awesome sound. I know the 600s are open which I prefer, but what would you say is more worth it for the $300 or so price tag on the both of them?
  
 Also, has anyone here tried the Xiaomi Pistons that has also tried the ATH IM-50/70s? I'm looking at those as well. I might even invest in a nice AMP/DAC for my desktop at home use.


----------



## Kbman

sfwalcer said:


> ^ What this man said, i is ova' M9000000000000000000000's and "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Went to Best Buy and happened to stumble upon them in one of their magnolia theater things. Funny how they put all the Beats and skullcandy headphones up front, but hide the Sennheisers, B&Ws, ATH, Denons and other much better cans in the back where no one would ever find them... I tried them all on. The Denon AH-D600 were amazingly comfortable and felt like a pillow for my head and sounded awesome. P7s and 5s were comfortable and sounded well with great isolation. 598s were awesome as well. Felt a bit less tankish than the D600s, but still sounded good and didn't feel like they were even there. To be honest, I couldn't tell the difference in sound in a loud Best Buy. The Mikros 90s were sick as well. Comfortable, but I had to wear them with the headband further back on the crown of my head to keep them from falling off. Like I said, couldn't hear the sound quality for crap, but I don't know they were all so good. Can't wait to get mine in...


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I have to say that the V is like my dream "mids-focused" iem. I know the V is not meant to be reference quality, but it's sort of what I wished the RE-400 or RE-262 sounded like. I love it!!! It's also what the ATH-CKM500 only dreamed it could be like. Yummy!
> 
> As for reference, those of you who like that sound (but with a little bass kick) will love the TE-05.


 
  
 Totally agree about the Heaven V's mids. I've never heard sweeter, more engaging, more beautiful mids from any headphone or IEM. I'm still searching for a full-sized can that can reproduce the mids and vocals of the Heaven V. The FAD's Pandora Hope VI comes close but I still prefer the V's a bit more.


----------



## sfwalcer

kbman said:


> Went to Best Buy and happened to stumble upon them in one of their magnolia theater things. Funny how they put all the Beats and skullcandy headphones up front, but hide the Sennheisers, B&Ws, ATH, Denons and other much better cans in the back where no one would ever find them... I tried them all on. The Denon AH-D600 were amazingly comfortable and felt like a pillow for my head and sounded awesome. P7s and 5s were comfortable and sounded well with great isolation. 598s were awesome as well. Felt a bit less tankish than the D600s, but still sounded good and didn't feel like they were even there. To be honest, I couldn't tell the difference in sound in a loud Best Buy. The Mikros 90s were sick as well. Comfortable, but I had to wear them with the headband further back on the crown of my head to keep them from falling off. Like I said, couldn't hear the sound quality for crap, but I don't know they were all so good. Can't wait to get mine in...


 

 ^ Yeppp tried to audition cans at worstbuy once and it's pretty pointless, cuz hard to really tell how things TRULY sounded with all the crap that is going on in the store. Plus even if you bring your own DAPs to plug you cans in, the cable is hooked into their system which seems to change/ affect the sound so......
  
 For me it's a waste of tyme to audition gears in showroom conditions/ stores cuz you don't really get a real sense of how something can perform cuz that initial "WOW" factor can be too easily achieved which makes you unable to hear/ see all the flaws unless you own something for some time.


----------



## nehcrow

kbman said:


> Has anyone tried both the Sennheiser HD600s and the Denon AH-D600s? The Denons felt amazing. Like super comfortable and awesome sound. I know the 600s are open which I prefer, but what would you say is more worth it for the $300 or so price tag on the both of them?
> 
> Also, has anyone here tried the Xiaomi Pistons that has also tried the ATH IM-50/70s? I'm looking at those as well. I might even invest in a nice AMP/DAC for my desktop at home use.


 
 Sounds like you prefer a bass heavy sound if you like the D600's
 HD600's aren't bass heavy + need an amp, but more refined sounding


----------



## Change is Good

You guys really have me thinking about replacing my SM64 with the H3....

Grrrrrrrr! lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, "Change Is Good", LOL, can't argue with that!!!
Also love the mids on the Heavens, pleasure to listen to even though not as revealing/detailed as the higher priced spread.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Want to cross-post this here as it seems appropriate


> Lol
> I got emailed two lossless albums weighing in at 2 whole gigs to troubleshoot the X5.
> 
> When this turned out to be one of them
> ...


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> These things sound amazing ya'll.. I got them today and I have to say I was expecting a nice sounding can and I got more than that..These have the one thing going on for them that none of these closed cans can say they have. That open stage is very audible. I can tell Yamaha tuned these with the velours in mind. Comfort of these things are just awesome.. They barely have a clamp yet they sit perfectly on the ear. These would be for guys that hate anything on the ear. These are more comfy than most in ears. Lol.. They feel like soft pillows on the head.
> 
> Imaging is spot on and depending on recording the sound stage can be airy and vast. Exactly what an open can should sound like..Two things that stand out on the sound. These are proper open cans for one but the other is how high end they sound to my ears..These have sparkly extended treble..Sweet defined mids that stand out for vocals and a bass end that is perfect for this sound..These sound kinda like an open back ES700 to my ears with even better imaging..Clarity is outstanding and imaging about as good as your gonna get with smaller 40mm drivers..Bass end is excellent for a smaller open can. A very complete sounding portable that gives out a sound that has nothing to do with the way they look..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Dsnuts!  The HPH-200 are my current favorite headphones, even ahead of the Mikros 90.  I like them more because they have more bass, they sound more natural, vocals are more forward, and they more my preferred sound signature.
  
The Mikros 90 upper mids are harsh to me.  For example, when Carrie Underwood or Cassadee Pope sing their upper registers, they sound harsh.  If the beats cable that I ordered increases the bass and tames the upper mids, then Mikros 90 may come out on top.  When they don't sound harsh and when I'm not looking for hard hitting bass, the Mikros do shine because they sound 3d and have more clarity than the HPH-200.
  
I'm also using the Mikros 90 unamped.  Perhaps the Mikros 90 need to be amped to fully shine.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love my Yamahas as well. Glad you dig em. These don't get the attention of the big names but they deserve it. Mine gets used all the time as they are attached to one of my main desktops.
  
 Even with my X1 and SRH1540 right next to em they get their turn with music in my rotation..I hope Yamaha makes a full sized open can one of these days. If so I will be in line to get one.
  
 So a little update on the V aging. These amp really well and my thoughts of how BAs not amping as well as Dynamics has changed somewhat because of the aging. Out of the ICON dac it becomes a new beast of an earphone. Them smooth lushious mids are all over your face. These are a vocal lovers iem for certain. The forward mids makes vocals shine like crazy..


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Wow...so long since I last stepped foot in here. I guess the HPH-200 is getting some love now, huh? Strange how it's just there at many electronics stores and only now did Mister Dz praise these. Really, *really* strange. Still, I actually want one of these as a good portable can -- the "pillows on your head" statement took me away. And only for $100? Color me impressed.
  
      Been always wanting a Yammie can...but never had the money to purchase one. I guess this might be it.
  
*EDIT:* Got to test their new HPH-M82 at Sundan yesterday. Looks like Yamaha's turning to the style department to take the lead this time around. But even though it's a Yammy (always loved the brand and alla their s't), I was not impressed by the headphones. They seemed to have a higher impedance than all of the other headphones there on display (HD205, P3, P5, DNA, Sony MA900), and even then, I wasn't blown away by the sound. I couldn't recall much, but it had a pretty harsh upper midrange. I was impressed by the MA900, though. It had this really powerful bass kick for an open can. I went What when I listened to a couple of test tracks.


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow...so long since I last stepped foot in here. I guess the HPH-200 is getting some love now, huh? Strange how it's just there at many electronics stores and only now did Mister Dz praise these. Really, *really* strange. Still, I actually want one of these as a good portable can -- the "pillows on your head" statement took me away. And only for $100? Color me impressed.
> 
> Been always wanting a Yammie can...but never had the money to purchase one. I guess this might be it.


 
 get both the yamahas and mikros. They're both awesome headphones together.


----------



## BenF

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow...so long since I last stepped foot in here. I guess the HPH-200 is getting some love now, huh? Strange how it's just there at many electronics stores and only now did Mister Dz praise these. Really, *really* strange. Still, I actually want one of these as a good portable can -- the "pillows on your head" statement took me away. And only for $100? Color me impressed.
> 
> Been always wanting a Yammie can...but never had the money to purchase one. I guess this might be it.


 

 Be careful - the bass has a huge drop-off below 100Hz:


----------



## earfonia

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow...so long since I last stepped foot in here. I guess the HPH-200 is getting some love now, huh? Strange how it's just there at many electronics stores and only now did Mister Dz praise these. Really, *really* strange. Still, I actually want one of these as a good portable can -- the "pillows on your head" statement took me away. And only for $100? Color me impressed.
> 
> Been always wanting a Yammie can...but never had the money to purchase one. I guess this might be it.


 
  
 Please note, although HPH-200 sounds good, the creaking headband is quite annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I have HPH-200 for about 6 months. They need low output impedance to reveal the dynamic. It doesn't really shines with iPod classic 6th gen that has around 5 ohms Out Z.
  
 But creaking headband is the real annoying problem for me.  I will try to open the headband to put some grease of lubricant there to remove the creaking headband noise


----------



## Dsnuts

earfonia said:


> Please note, although HPH-200 sounds good, the creaking headband is quite annoying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey I enjoyed your ATH- IMXX reviews. shed some light on the new AT phones. I am curious about the IM03 myself. From yours and vlenbos descriptions of the IM02 they seem to have a very similar sound to my Zero Audio Doppios. Would be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> Hey I enjoyed your ATH- IMXX reviews. shed some light on the new AT phones. I am curious about the IM03 myself. From yours and vlenbos descriptions of the IM02 they seem to have a very similar sound to my Zero Audio Doppios. Would be interesting to compare the two.


 
  
 Thanks! BTW great review of the Yamaha HPH-200!
 I love my HPH-200 too!  They really improved by the amp / source that drives it. But the creaking noisy headband must be fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm curious with Zero Audio Doppios, haven't got chance to try it, and never seen it in Singapore, where I live.
 IM02 is really a special IEM from AT. pair it right, and wow! They virtually display the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Detail, clarity and transparency are so good and very realistic. Best 3D imaging from the series. But be careful of what you pair it with, it's rather picky with the player.


----------



## Dsnuts

The Doppios are the same way.. Their 12 ohm sensitivity makes them very picky about what sources you listen to them with. The doppios actually sound better with weaker stock sources than anything amped with more power.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of AT phones. This is interesting. These were ATs dynamic flagship models the CKM1000..

 I see these on sale now for $150-$160 often on Amazon Japan.  A former $500 phone being sold for these prices seems like a good deal. I am half way tempted to try a pair as I do still enjoy my CKM99. These would be a nice upgrade on the CKM99s. Which are now being sold for around $80 on Amazon Japan.


----------



## mochill

Get em DSNUTS


----------



## DannyBai

They have a peaky treble.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if these are gonna be an upgrade from my H3s though but I bet they sound nice none the less. I am less sensitive with peaky stuff as long as it don't poke a hole in my ears. The CKM1000 seems to have the older AT tuning..
  
 I am saving my cash for a little something something. Hmmm
  
 Freaking Light Harmonics Geek stuff seems to be taking what is forever for them to deliver the dacs....Forever I say!!


----------



## vlenbo

speaking of HARMAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-CL-Precision-Headphones/dp/B00A3RVNXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392611621&sr=8-1&keywords=harman+headphones
  
 did anyone audition these yet? These are selling for $100!
  
 can't wait to hear the next big thing from you ds!


----------



## Dsnuts

mochill said:


> Get em DSNUTS


 

 For that same amount I think it would be safer to go with the Fostex phones...Though I don't know if neutral sound sig is what I am looking for in the next phone I get.


----------



## doctorjazz

If I remember correctly, Stephen Mejas (I think it was him, he's been on the headphone beat there recently) at Sterophile Gave the CL's really good reviews, another of these cans I've had in a cart at some site or other but pulled at the last minute, worth a try imo.


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, misread the out of order posts, never mind...


----------



## waynes world

Well, if the IM50's are good enough for earfonia, and they are only 5680 yen ($56US), then I say "what are you all waiting for"?


----------



## earfonia

waynes world said:


> Well, if the IM50's are good enough for earfonia, and they are only 5680 yen ($56US), then I say "what are you all waiting for"?


 
  





 Some friends complained to me because of one thing... I don't consider price as a parameter for evaluating sound quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well, there is NO one earphone / headphone that is good for everything. All recordings have different sound signature, it is practically impossible to have one system good for all type of recording. Proper matching and pairing are the key for good sound at lowest possible cost.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Don't know if these are gonna be an upgrade from my H3s though but I bet they sound nice none the less. I am less sensitive with peaky stuff as long as it don't poke a hole in my ears. The CKM1000 seems to have the older AT tuning..
> 
> I am saving my cash for a little something something. Hmmm
> 
> Freaking Light Harmonics Geek stuff seems to be taking what is forever for them to deliver the dacs....Forever I say!!


 
 Forever is right.  i have e mailed them twice for info re delivery progress but no response.
 question: how is the H3 sound signature different from the "older AT tuning"  i loved the sound of my ath ckm99
 except for the treble harshness...wonder if the ckm1000 cured that or not....


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> Forever is right.  i have e mailed them twice for info re delivery progress but no response.
> question: how is the H3 sound signature different from the "older AT tuning"  i loved the sound of my ath ckm99
> except for the treble harshness...wonder if the ckm1000 cured that or not....


 

 Nope seem to be using the same tuning but a more spacious sound perhaps. It is the older AT tuning so they put a premium on treble peaks for female vocals and such and took treble extension literally. Again I think the FOstex phones would be a more safer choice for the same amount of money but then again people seem to like them CKM1000s in Japan..With newer phones out it is kind of a gamble to try out older flagships. Newer tuning seems to get better and better as well as the tech behind them.
  
 H3 is a prime example. The H3 is a spacious large sound with great integration of drivers which leads to great integration of sound. It does so many things right and is easy to listen to with a sound tuning that is more leaning toward consumer music lover profile than and analytical audiophile, but with a technical merit to have all the goodness of why we like a big spacious sound. There is no filler in the sound and I think that is the key to a nicer bigger sound for iems. Especially when driven correct on some power the H3 don't sound like an earphone. It is large and in charge just like my SRH1540 or my X1 in sound. Very satisfying on an amp..
  
 Extension just right on both ends with all the good stuff in spades in the middle. Detail of BAs yet with the smoothness of dynamics.. These are how hybrids should sound like.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> H3 is a prime example. The H3 is a spacious large sound with great integration of drivers which leads to great integration of sound. It does so many things right and is easy to listen to with a sound tuning that is more leaning toward consumer music lover profile than and analytical audiophile, but with a technical merit to have all the goodness of why we like a big spacious sound. There is no filler in the sound and I think that is the key to a nicer bigger sound for iems. Especially when driven correct on some power the H3 don't sound like an earphone. It is large and in charge just like my SRH1540 or my X1 in sound. Very satisfying on an amp..
> 
> Extension just right on both ends with all the good stuff in spades in the middle. Detail of BAs yet with the smoothness of dynamics.. These are how hybrids should sound like.


 
  
 Tx! Interesting! Does H3 sounds better than Dunnu DN-1000?


----------



## Dsnuts

Our good buddy Ericp will tell you.. He sold off his DN-1Ks. Says he don't listen to them as much as his H3. DN-1Ks for the price seem to be a solid choice but for guys that want to hear one of Sony's nicest sounding earphones. The H3 are it.

 Believe me if you guys heard what these H3s sounds like through my ICON or 2 step. It will put a smile on your face from ear to ear. They sound great through the X3 or DX50 but the H3s love juice.. 
  
 Oh and I think Ericp and Danny will agree..The H3 need some solid burn time. The bass become completely tight opening up what is a finely tuned mid section of the H3... No tape mod needed.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> Our good buddy Ericp will tell you.. He sold off his DN-1Ks. Says he don't listen to them as much as his H3. DN-1Ks for the price seem to be a solid choice but for guys that want to hear one of Sony's nicest sounding earphones. The H3 are it.
> 
> Believe me if you guys heard what these H3s sounds like through my ICON or 2 step. It will put a smile on your face from ear to ear. They sound great through the X3 or DX50 but the H3s love juice..
> 
> Oh and I think Ericp and Danny will agree..The H3 need some solid burn time. The bass become completely tight opening up what is a finely tuned mid section of the H3... No tape mod needed.


 
  
 That's clear! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Will look for H3 and try it


----------



## Dsnuts

The H3 is one of those earphones that guys will judge based on how they sound with no burn in time. Hence the tape mod.. I can see a demo of the H3 not sounding as nice as the pair I own. Again it is that burn in time that people choose to overlook on the H3s. The treble also improves with burn in as well and people don't mention that.
  
 The treble on open listen was somewhat similar to my XBA-3 treble. A bit thin sounding to my ears.. They don't sound like that now however.  But it is one of those things either you believe in burn in or you don't ..I know for a fact the bass was bloated on open listen.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



which is why people do the tape mod


  
  They have none of that bloat now on my pair and that same thin treble is no longer thin sounding at all.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> The H3 is one of those earphones that guys will judge based on how they sound with no burn in time. Hence the tape mod.. I can see a demo of the H3 not sounding as nice as the pair I own. Again it is that burn in time that people choose to overlook on the H3s. The treble also improves with burn in as well and people don't mention that.
> 
> The treble on open listen was somewhat similar to my XBA-3 treble. A bit thin sounding to my ears.. They don't sound like that now however.  But it is one of those things either you believe in burn in or you don't ..I know for a fact the bass was bloated on open listen.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How many days burn-in your H3 took to achieve that sound?


----------



## vlenbo

I told you so! (about the im-02s that is).
  
  
 Either way though, I can only approve of the SQ of the im-02's if it beats the fostex. Will hopefully buy it this week.


----------



## Dsnuts

earfonia said:


> How many days burn-in your H3 took to achieve that sound?


 

 2 weeks of solid burn in time maybe longer. I have easily over 200 hours of my drum n bass mix blasted through them. That bass end settles in tremendously.  I can't see a how a shop demo could sound like my pair. Even with casual use with music playing through them the treble will get fuller perhaps with just use as the overall cohesiveness of the sound become much better but that bass from the 16mm liquid polymer drivers. 
  
 Needs the hours for them to tighten up. Guys that read this and don't believe in burn in..Try it and tell me I am wrong. 2 weeks straight. Loudish volumes your bassiest drum n bass mix. Listen to it after and tell me what is bloated..


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> The H3 is one of those earphones that guys will judge based on how they sound with no burn in time. Hence the tape mod.. I can see a demo of the H3 not sounding as nice as the pair I own. Again it is that burn in time that people choose to overlook on the H3s. The treble also improves with burn in as well and people don't mention that.
> 
> The treble on open listen was somewhat similar to my XBA-3 treble. A bit thin sounding to my ears.. They don't sound like that now however.  But it is one of those things either you believe in burn in or you don't ..I know for a fact the bass was bloated on open listen.
> 
> ...




I can see bass cleaning itself up after a while, but the tape mod serves the purpose of reducing bass in the physical quantity of decibels. There's no amount of burn in that I have ever heard or seen documented that's dropped any frequency range down by ~4-6 dB. So cleaner or tighter bass is one thing, but if you literally want less bass, you need to alter the physical properties of the acoustic system or use DSP, which in this case can be achieved by limiting airflow.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> 2 weeks of solid burn in time maybe longer. I have easily over 200 hours of my drum n bass mix blasted through them. That bass end settles in tremendously.  I can't see a how a shop demo could sound like my pair. Even with casual use with music playing through them the treble will get fuller perhaps with just use as the overall cohesiveness of the sound become much better but that bass from the 16mm liquid polymer drivers.
> 
> Needs the hours for them to tighten up. Guys that read this and don't believe in burn in..Try it and tell me I am wrong. 2 weeks straight. Loudish volumes your bassiest drum n bass mix. Listen to it after and tell me what is bloated..


 
  
 Wow, 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ok I'll take note of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not against burn-in. It does change sound signature. I just think it should have been done in the factory. Rather then wasting users time...
 Premium product should be at optimum sound out of the box. If it still requires burn-in, that means the manufacturer hasn't done their homework, and sell it as an unfinished product, not really ready to deliver optimum sound out of the box.


----------



## Dsnuts

vwinter said:


> I can see bass cleaning itself up after a while, but the tape mod serves the purpose of reducing bass in the physical quantity of decibels. There's no amount of burn in that I have ever heard or seen documented that's dropped any frequency range down by ~4-6 dB. So cleaner or tighter bass is one thing, but if you literally want less bass, you need to alter the physical properties of the acoustic system or use DSP, which in this case can be achieved by limiting airflow.


 

 I suppose your right on that account and you have to be ok with some bass presence on a big 16mm in ear driver. I don't think it curbs the bass end to that extent perhaps more like 2-3 dbs. But that 2-3 goes a long ways to tighten that bass end. I don't mind a little bass bump in my sound so I suppose it is more a preference level of just how much bass one wants. It is cool that you can control the bass end without eq.


----------



## Dsnuts

earfonia said:


> Wow, 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is not really practical for manufacturers to preburn in their phones. Some do some don't. I think most don't it is just extra time put into the bottom line of the end product.  Nuforce web site mentions that their phones need burn in as a special message to the consumer so at least they let people know this. 
  
 You would be surprised. My SRH1540 is the same way. Big bass on open box and burn in tames the bass end. Kinda half adjusting to the sound and half physical lowering of bass. It all depends on which phone though as some cans just don't change at all with burn in but most that I have owned do improve in one way or another with burn in. There are some phones that actually get worse with burn in before they improve. It is kinda whacky but for the most part I personally think the improvements are worth it. I have a dedicated burn in station in my basement. I always have phones connected to my station always.
  
 People with the AD900X or any AT or JVC phone for that matter.  Burn in is a must. Which got me thinking.. I noticed my Doppios improved a lot with burn in. The bass end especially. I am wondering if them IMXX phones got any burn in time.  Burn in for BAs are a bit different than dynamics in that their sound become more fuller vs dynamics become tighter in sound.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> You would be surprised. My SRH1540 is the same way. Big bass on open box and burn in tames the bass end. Kinda half adjusting to the sound and half physical lowering of bass. It all depends on which phone though as some cans just don't change at all with burn in but most that I have owned do improve in one way or another with burn in. There are some phones that actually get worse with burn in before they improve. It is kinda whacky but for the most part I personally think the improvements are worth it. I have a dedicated burn in station in my basement. I always have phones connected to my station always.
> 
> People with the AD900X or any AT or JVC phone for that matter.  Burn in is a must. Which got me thinking.. I noticed my Doppios improved a lot with burn in. The bass end especially. I am wondering if them IMXX phones got any burn in time.. And yes BAs do need burn in.


 
  
 Right. My JVC FXD80 one model requires long burn-in, at least 100 hours or more for getting open and spacious sound.  My ATH-CKN50 doesn't sound better after burn-in, maybe even better before burn-in...


----------



## Dsnuts

In any case it is good to see you posting on the discovery thread. I do look forward to more reviews from you there earfonia. You have helped a lot of headfiers get an idea of them AT earphones and that would be a nice contribution to these threads. It is late by my neck of the woods so to everyone a good night and may everyone dream about owning your ultimate end game sound..


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> I told you so! (about the im-02s that is).
> 
> 
> Either way though, I can only approve of the SQ of the im-02's if it beats the fostex. Will hopefully buy it this week.


 

 Yep, that sounds like an interesting comparo, the IM-02 vs. the Fostex. I also thought the IM-02(stock) vs. the IM-70 with the titanium cable is an interesting comparison since then the two are the same price.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Our good buddy Ericp will tell you.. He sold off his DN-1Ks. Says he don't listen to them as much as his H3. DN-1Ks for the price seem to be a solid choice but for guys that want to hear one of Sony's nicest sounding earphones. The H3 are it.
> 
> Believe me if you guys heard what these H3s sounds like through my ICON or 2 step. It will put a smile on your face from ear to ear. They sound great through the X3 or DX50 but the H3s love juice..
> 
> Oh and I think Ericp and Danny will agree..The H3 need some solid burn time. The bass become completely tight opening up what is a finely tuned mid section of the H3... No tape mod needed.


 
  
  
 X2    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  What he said!!! I agree.


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ *SPEAKING OF NOT READING!!!*
> 
> i already posted this like 2 days ago meng. :rolleyes:
> 
> ^ DAT ETHER!!!


I am going to have to quote a great person on this...


 


Spoiler: You should stop pretending and step up to...



Some real tubez! 





 But thanks! Still no word on the HD700s but the supposed shipping time frame is Feb 19-20th. So I wait!


----------



## ericp10

The Fostex TE-05. I don't think I ever really known what reference sound is suppose to sound like. I always thought it was something like the RE-400 or  HF5 (bother have glorious mids and treble, but severely lacking on bass). Well, the Fostex is a different beast. Yes, the mids are nice (not too forward or richly thick like the V, but not thin either), treble is just short of being harsh to my ears (great extension), and it has bass. I mean bass you can feel. Not basshead levels, and the bass is not always sticking its head out depending on the recording, but usually it is. And that makes the Fostex a very special earphone to me. thickness of the sound is somewhere in between the GR-7/Doppios and IM70 (leaning toward more thick than lean in sound). 
  
  
 IM70s is still the thickest sound I've heard in a in dual dynamic, and the bass has settled down marvelously! It's still a strong mids iem with great bass and highs. The V is more lusher, richer, refined, and thick in the mids than the IM70, but with less bass and less highs. I've stated earlier that it's what I dreamed the RE-262 or RE-400 sounded like, because it definitely has that bass kick I like (although it is less than the IM70). I can't add anything more to the H3 than what Ds already stated. 
  
  
 So my earphone rotation now is mainly H3, TE-05, IM70 and V (depending on my mood). I do get the DN-900, AX30, and AX35 in somewhat, but now a lot. I'm talking about universal earphone rotation.

 At home, however, I do the AS-2 quite a bit and V6. And I also get my headphones some good time over the weekend, especially the HP50, On1, and X1. The TE-05 is with me today at work. I think I have all sound sigs covered that I really like. Fighting hard, however, not to buy the FX850 (never heard a better timbre than that all wood driver earphone). This may be a losing battle.


----------



## peter123

Great write up Eric.

Which of the im70 and the te-05 would you say compliment ax35 and the Gratitude's best, or are they to different to pick one?


----------



## MrEleventy

ericp10 said:


> The Fostex TE-05. I don't think I ever really known what reference sound is suppose to sound like. I always thought it was something like the RE-400 or  HF5 (bother have glorious mids and treble, but severely lacking on bass). Well, the Fostex is a different beast. Yes, the mids are nice (not too forward or richly thick like the V, but not thin either), treble is just short of being harsh to my ears (great extension), and it has bass. I mean bass you can feel. Not basshead levels, and the bass is not always sticking its head out depending on the recording, but usually it is. And that makes the Fostex a very special earphone to me. thickness of the sound is somewhere in between the GR-7/Doppios and IM70 (leaning toward more thick than lean in sound).
> 
> 
> IM70s is still the thickest sound I've heard in a in dual dynamic, and the bass has settled down marvelously! It's still a strong mids iem with great bass and highs. The V is more lusher, richer, refined, and thick in the mids than the IM70, but with less bass and less highs. I've stated earlier that it's what I dreamed the RE-262 or RE-400 sounded like, because it definitely has that bass kick I like (although it is less than the IM70). I can't add anything more to the H3 than what Ds already stated.
> ...


In regards to "reference sound", I quote Curra LINK. Just go with whatever sounds the most natural and "right" to you. Make that your ref point and judge all others from there. Just my .02.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> The Fostex TE-05. I don't think I ever really known what reference sound is suppose to sound like. I always thought it was something like the RE-400 or  HF5 (bother have glorious mids and treble, but severely lacking on bass). Well, the Fostex is a different beast. Yes, the mids are nice (not too forward or richly thick like the V, but not thin either), treble is just short of being harsh to my ears (great extension), and it has bass. I mean bass you can feel. Not basshead levels, and the bass is not always sticking its head out depending on the recording, but usually it is. And that makes the Fostex a very special earphone to me. thickness of the sound is somewhere in between the GR-7/Doppios and IM70 (leaning toward more thick than lean in sound).
> 
> 
> IM70s is still the thickest sound I've heard in a in dual dynamic, and the bass has settled down marvelously! It's still a strong mids iem with great bass and highs. The V is more lusher, richer, refined, and thick in the mids than the IM70, but with less bass and less highs. I've stated earlier that it's what I dreamed the RE-262 or RE-400 sounded like, because it definitely has that bass kick I like (although it is less than the IM70). I can't add anything more to the H3 than what Ds already stated.
> ...


 
  
 How's the speed on them there TE-05's, Eric, compared to the Doppios, IM70, and V?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great treble extension is good but what about the bass extension now that you have some hours on them?


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> How's the speed on them there TE-05's, Eric, compared to the Doppios, IM70, and V?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Speed is great on the TE-05. As mochill stated last week, it's like a hybrid sound Bass extension is also great. The bass goes low. Very low and deep when called for.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> Great write up Eric.
> 
> Which of the im70 and the te-05 would you say compliment ax35 and the Gratitude's best, or are they to different to pick one?


 
  
  
 I never heard the Gratitude. And to be honest peter123, I don't know if I can answer the question. The three sound so different from each other. I think the AX35 is the most neutral of the three, and the bass doesn't extend in the AX35 as it does in the TE-05.


----------



## peter123

Thanks Eric, I was afraid that would be the answer The TE-05's are really intriguing though.


----------



## mochill

Te05 is much better to my ears then the gratitude which I have ...much more refined and cleaner sounding and more deeper bass extension and cleaner midrange and treble is extended and beautifully sparkly the soundstage is wider and deeper


----------



## Zelda

ericp10 said:


> I never heard the Gratitude. And to be honest peter123, I don't know if I can answer the question. The three sound so different from each other. I think the *AX35 is the most neutral* of the three, and the bass doesn't extend in the AX35 as it does in the TE-05.


 
 how less neutral is the TE-05?


----------



## ericp10

zelda said:


> how less neutral is the TE-05?


 
  
  
 Compared to the AX35? Hmm? It's quite noticeable to my ears. As mochill says, the Fostex is more natural than neutral. The AX35 is meant to be neutral and detailed. That it is. I'm not sure if it has more detailing than the TE-05. I don't think it does, or both are close. But I haven't listened to the AX35 for awhile.


----------



## d marc0

So guys, how would you describe the sound signature of the TE05? Neutral from mids to high with boosted bass?
 Really curious...


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Compared to the AX35? Hmm? It's quite noticeable to my ears. As mochill says, the Fostex is more natural than neutral. The AX35 is meant to be neutral and detailed. That it is. I'm not sure if it has more detailing than the TE-05. I don't think it does, or both are close. But I haven't listened to the AX35 for awhile.


 
  
 Natural. Neutral. Nothing beats my CKS1000's for either!


----------



## doctorjazz

I see the te 05 is about to go "local"... Headphone.com had them listed $150, available 2-4 weeks,, can request email notification. B&H will allow you to pre-order at same price, shipping, don't specify arrival. If not in a big rush at this point, may be the way to go.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> I am going to have to quote a great person on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^ Oh yeah, tyme to do the tube dance!!! Yours is so BIG Mr.E!!! O.O
  

  
 i meant the tube roll.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
  


waynes world said:


> Natural. Neutral. Nothing beats my CKS1000's for either!


 
  
 ^ HA! Those dusties??? Dem 1Ks are hasbeens by now, need to step it up MASA' WAYNE.


----------



## jant71

doctorjazz said:


> I see the te 05 is about to go "local"... Headphone.com had them listed $150, available 2-4 weeks,, can request email notification. B&H will allow you to pre-order at same price, shipping, don't specify arrival. If not in a big rush at this point, may be the way to go.


 
 There, I fixed that for you. What bed and breakfast(B&B) sells Fostex anyway?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That means it won't be too long. I live a short train ride from B&H but that means I'd pay $13 more with the sales tax. I'm rooting for Headroom at this point


----------



## doctorjazz

Went ahead and pre ordered from B&H, let let you know when they come


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ HA! Those dusties??? Dem 1Ks are hasbeens by now, need to step it up MASA' WAYNE.


 
  
 Well, I was joking about them being neutral and/or natural - they are neither. And for sure they _are_ dusty (doesn't take long around here lol). But that doesn't stop them from sounding awesome whenever I throw them in my ears!


----------



## SyCo87

Can someone do a comparison between the Fostex TE-05s and DUNU1000s?


----------



## ericp10

You know what, I think I'm going to stop giving impressions on which sounds better than the other unless there is some huge discrepancy. Why? Well, simply because it is not fair at this level to say. These earphones just sound differently, but it's not fair to say this one sounds better than that one. It's all about preference. And with someone like me who like different sound preferences it's really hard to say.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> You know what, I think I'm going to stop giving impressions on which sounds better than the other unless there is some huge discrepancy. Why? Well, simply because it is not fair at this level to say. These earphones just sound differently, but it's not fair to say this one sounds better than that one. It's all about preference. And with someone like me who like different sound preferences it's really hard to say.



+1000

I've been thinking the same thing all day today when I was planning to buy the fostex.

When I get them, they will be treated fairly as well as the im-02s. If the fostex sounds more natural, I'll be pretty fang happy, but my imams (im-02s, darn phone) will have something the fostex dont. 

I had this problem with the martins as well. I can t just throw away the re700s, even if the martins sound better in rendering the actual instruments themselves. It doesnt have the smoothest sound I have heard on a headphone as of late. The re700s fit that bill.

But comparisons are always nice, and it all comes down to, once again, preference.


----------



## jant71

Not sure I get it though. If, for example, you describe/report the IM70 as thicker then something else you gave the right info which helps those who want thicker or thinner to differentiate. It is preference and those who like thinner might go Fostex and thicker IM70 and you never said one was better than the other anyway. Same with"phone X" has more bass or "phone Z" has more treble extension. More bass is preferred for some and more treble for others and still no "better" was uttered, AFAIR.
  
 Mochill maybe with the  "Fostex is much better than Gratitude", "Fostex is better than Mikros", "X is better with the filter taken out" etc.


----------



## quartertone

He didn't say he'd abstain from that, just the value judgements.


----------



## 129207

I have been losing track of this thread...  Did anyone ever mod the Havi B3 succesfully? I can still take pictures of the internals if needed!


----------



## doctorjazz

jant71 said:


> There, I fixed that for you. What bed and breakfast(B&B) sells Fostex anyway?
> 
> That means it won't be too long. I live a short train ride from B&H but that means I'd pay $13 more with the sales tax. I'm rooting for Headroom at this point



Thanks, spell check again... Have to use my phone from the office, Strong Internet blocks on computers, sometimes in a rush and gets past me


----------



## rickdohc




----------



## sfwalcer

rickdohc said:


>


 

 ^
... it's like seeing a ghost from the sonic past. What next that pesky ghostfits gonna' pop back from the audio grave??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I miss that fool so much. T_T


----------



## waynes world

rickdohc said:


>


 
  
 Whoa - ricky boy! How you doin' man?
  
 If you're looking to get sucked into something, they hype is strong with this one! (and, they are only $80 now)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones


----------



## ericp10

Something interesting about the TE-05: it has two holes underneath the main shell, as if both are for bass. But it's not basshead bass, so I wonder why two ports? One is on the main body and the other on the extension for the nozzle.


----------



## Leo888

Guys, how about a comparison between both the euphoric sounding Heaven V and Cards EM5813. Thanks in advance.


----------



## doctorjazz

Only 1 person I know has them both...Eric?


----------



## ericp10

Haven't listened to the V enough. DannyBai might be able to compare the two now better than me.


----------



## vlenbo

Doctor, thank you for the reply about the harman headphones, they seem to be pretty good for the price. I might get them one day!


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure thing, Vlenbo, let us know if you do!
found this poking around on Youtube, monster of a pianist, incredible trio
do my DJ thing...


----------



## Leo888

ericp10 said:


> Haven't listened to the V enough. DannyBai might be able to compare the two now better than me.




Thanks eric, looking forward to your take on them once you have more listening time.

@Danny, hope to see your thoughts on them. 

My friend will be in Japan and could use some thoughts about them so that i can get him to pick up the V while the Cardas is available locally at almost the same price as Amazon.

So, thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Vain III

AKG K323XS ordered.


----------



## dweaver

vain iii said:


> AKG K323XS ordered.


look forward to your impressions


----------



## DannyBai

leo888 said:


> Thanks eric, looking forward to your take on them once you have more listening time.
> 
> @Danny, hope to see your thoughts on them.
> 
> ...


 
 Give me a couple of days and I'll do my best.


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> Give me a couple of days and I'll do my best.




Thanks Danny, look forward to it.


----------



## hapasam

Zero Audio ZH-DX210 or JVC FXD80? I need to make a decision super quickly! They cost the same right now and i'm wondering which ones are better. I'll mostly be listening to EDM, and noise isolation is a big ++ for me, as i'll be using them in airplanes from time to time too.
  
 For reference, I found the FXT-90 meh sound quality wise, but I loved the CKN50's sound signature.


----------



## bhazard

vain iii said:


> AKG K323XS ordered.


 
 They're very good. Similar sound signature as the Pistons. Slightly more controlled bass, slightly less detailed.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hapasam said:


> Zero Audio ZH-DX210 or JVC FXD80? I need to make a decision super quickly! They cost the same right now and i'm wondering which ones are better. I'll mostly be listening to EDM, and noise isolation is a big ++ for me, as i'll be using them in airplanes from time to time too.
> 
> For reference, I found the FXT-90 meh sound quality wise, but I loved the CKN50's sound signature.


 
 I'm doing a review on all the zero audio phones right now. recommend you check out the carbon singulo which have the smoothness of the 200 tenores and the bass punch of the 210 bassos together.......more expensive and worth it by a lot...


----------



## hapasam

drbluenewmexico said:


> I'm doing a review on all the zero audio phones right now. recommend you check out the carbon singulo which have the smoothness of the 200 tenores and the bass punch of the 210 bassos together.......more expensive and worth it by a lot...


 
 thanks a bunch, I'll definitely check out your review when it comes out.


----------



## Change is Good

Got my K545 replacement, today, after two days of delayed shipment due to severe weather up north.
  
 And...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[size=1em]... the left driver is defective... AGAIN! No driver crinkling issues, this time, however... just significantly uneven volume compared to the right driver.[/size]
  
 This is extremely odd because Brian said he tested these out before shipping. It seems that these headphones may not respond well to cold weather environments during shipment. This is the only theory I can think of....


----------



## MrEleventy

Let them warm up, I think someone on the t90s thread had a similar issue but cleared up after some time. 

More of a personal discovery, Miles Davis kind of blue album sounds great on my new speaker setup.


----------



## Change is Good

mreleventy said:


> Let them warm up, I think someone on the t90s thread had a similar issue but cleared up after some time.
> 
> More of a personal discovery, Miles Davis kind of blue album sounds great on my new speaker setup.


 
  
 Doubt it.
  
 Before shipping out the replacement, Brian at razordog tested and confirmed no defects, and even volume on both sides.
  
 He also confirmed the defective driver on the first pair, crinkling, and uneven volume on the left side. This pair has the exact same uneven volume issue... but no crinkling.


----------



## dweaver

Have you tried both cables to rule out that?


----------



## Change is Good

Yes, and multiple sources as well... and compared to my other headphones...
  
 It's a QC issue... and I give up...


----------



## MrEleventy

Oh boo.


----------



## dweaver

That is to bad, I don't blame you one bit. I walked away from my SHR-940 after my first pair broke. Just couldn't trust it wasn't going to happen again. If you can handle on ears, maybe those Mikros will do the trick. My inner geek wants to try the SHR-1540 something fierce. Having reviewed the 1840 I know the construction will not be an issue.


----------



## mr.khali

doctorjazz said:


> Sure thing, Vlenbo, let us know if you do!
> found this poking around on Youtube, monster of a pianist, incredible trio
> do my DJ thing...


 
 Sick!  Thank you for the introduction to this amazing talent.


----------



## dweaver

mr.khali said:


> Sick!  Thank you for the introduction to this amazing talent.


 

 +2!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

A pleasure, he's from Cuba, have some of his recordings, but, obviously, (from the video), need to go see him live...


----------



## doctorjazz

So, back to the Mikros..I originally found them on the Deals thread, where the discontinued price drop was noted. I was on a bit of a spree with holiday sales, and wound up with 4 on ears ,ML, Yamaha 200 (I think), BT1350, and Sennheiser Amperiors, so I did a comparison and wrote it up. I liked the Sennheiser best, followed by ML and Yamaha in a dead heat, then lastly the Beyers. All the Mikros hoopla had me questioning my impressions. Tonight I listened to All Time Low (a guilty pleasure...fun band, rock hard, very melodic). Anyway, I was listening with ML first, admiring clarity, imaging ,etc etc. then I pulled out the Senns again...know what? Enjoyed the heck out of them. Sure, have some of that Sennheiser darkness, but rocked out like nobody's business, couldn't sit still. Still got the wide stage, details good highs, but, instead of "what an accurate, deep bass, with that pull", I FELT the bass push the music, much more fun than admiring the fine points of sound reproduction. Just me, of course, ymmv, and probably does, but that's why so many options are out there.
Still gonna play with the MLs, there might be a fun phone in there somewhere...
Just sayin'


----------



## vlenbo

That's how I feel with the mikros vs re700s.
  
 Those were helpful thoughts doctor!


----------



## ericp10

Well with nearly 50 hours burn in on the TE-50 I've discovered these can become a reference bass monster with the right tips. The MA750 single-flanges, for example, brings out major sub bass without obscuring the mids or highs. But no iem is perfect. The Fostex doesn't isolate well enough to be an out and about iem.


----------



## DannyBai

Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.  
  
 Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.  
  
 Vocals:  All three have nice vocals.  Can't really tell which one has is the most forward since all three are not recessed in any way.  Bass does protrude into the Cardas which gives more heft to the voices and adds a nice element to male vocals.  V's are in between the two and TE-05's are on the airer side which gives female vocals star treatment.  V's do well with both and I would give the nod to the V's for vocals followed by the TE-05 a close second.  Cardas still is strong on the vocals though.
  
 Treble:  Cardas sounds more laid back than the other two but is just as detailed.  V's and TE-05's have really nice sparkly treble.  Can't tell which one extends more or less.  The TE-05's sound slightly thinner in treble but I don't hear this as being bad.  Both portray treble amongst the best I've heard.  Very detailed without a hint of harshness but the TE-05's get closer to that amount.  
  
 All three do a great job of surrounding the music all around you.  The TE-05's seem bigger due to that really airy treble and is the least thick sounding of the three.  The V's can pick out all notes the best since it's tuned quite equally all around.  All three are really good in this department.  
  
 My preferences are the V's and TE-05's of the three at this point.  The Cardas is still a keeper for me but will be used sparingly because of the thickness of the sound.  The bass of the TE-05's are absolutely amazing because it hits the low notes without any bleed and is strong.  V's are tight and has that mid-bass bump but not offending mid-bass.  Cardas just has big bass to my ears compared to the other two.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...





X2....nice DannyBai. I agree with pretty much everything stated. Let me add that the TE-05 is one fast dynamic driver! It was slamming Foo Fighters' Rope. I've also did some slight comparison of the TE-05 and the Doppios. The Doppios' vocals surpasses the TE-05 on many recordings. Just more natural, but the Fostex vocals are still great. Of course, TE-05 wins in bass, but the Doppios have very good bass that can go deep too. Some great earphones out that are really competing with each other. Can't say which is better. Really difficult.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ HYPED!!! Can't wait to hear those TE-05s cuz your impressions has me salivating them them already. haha


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...




Thanks Danny for the in depth impressions. Very informative and will stick with the V for now. Fostex or Cardas will have to wait though.


----------



## DannyBai

An excellent choice Leo. Please share your thoughts when you get them.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You are right Eric, the Fostex has one of the fastest dynamic drivers I've ever heard. Didn't really think about that until you mentioned it. Armature quality to the sound.
> 
> *I think you will like one or the other for sure sf. If not, you need to get your ears checked.*


 
 ^ You better hope not cuz you ain't getting them back if i do. hoho


----------



## DannyBai

What the hell, lol. The fruit phone is buggy then.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> What the hell, lol. The fruit phone is buggy then.


 

 ^ Pissssh fruit users/ abusers just can't trust them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 C'mon meng get with that PC swagga'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It NEVER fails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just virused. haha


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have a question to ask you guys. The IM03 or the FX850??
  
 One of these is going to be my Bday gift for myself. I need to wait n see how the JVCs are gonna be..
  
 Oh by the way for guys that own the AD900X or the AD line in general. I have a feeling the IM03 is gonna be about as close to that airy sound as your gonna get in an iem. Just a gut feeling but that is why I am very curious about the IM03. Then there is the new JVC FX850. Another gut feeling I have but the FX750 for $100 less could be the dark horse of the new FX phones. Somehow I think perhaps that upgraded silver coated detachable cable is what is really driving the price up. The cable alone will mean slightly more detail and extension but I bet the stock sound without that cable is gonna be fine the way it is. I suppose we will find out all in due time. 
  
 JVC is funny because more expensive don't mean it is a better sound with them. For example I took out my old FXDs today and it has been a while since I heard both phones but I have to admit the FXD70 is the better sounding phone over the FXD80. Both are still fun to listen to but the FXD70 sounds freaking great out of the X3 so much so it clearly was showing me that I preferred the FXD70. The FXD80 still sounds great and is more technical of the two but the FXD70s better balanced and slightly more forward mids won me over..I think I prefer it over the CKN70 as well..
  
 So what it is..IM03 or the FX850??


----------



## mochill

Fx850...its my birthday today


----------



## nehcrow

Why not the IM02? Supposedly the best value in the lineup


----------



## Leo888

dannybai said:


> An excellent choice Leo. Please share your thoughts when you get them.




Will try to do so Danny. Hopefully my friend can pick one up for me or I might have to go thru Amazon. Anyway, i don't think i'm good at writing up an impression like you guys. Nevertheless, will try.


----------



## quartertone

Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nehcrow said:


> Why not the IM02? Supposedly the best value in the lineup


 

 nehcrow, please check your msgs, before you miss the offer of a life time.


----------



## Bdon

Hmm could I get some recommendations on earphones at the ~$100 mark? Currently have ckn70s but feel like a change and have also had enough of the asymmetrical cord. So basically whats the hype about at the moment?
 I listen to mainly  mainstream, dance, R&B, pop and alternative rock


----------



## nihontoman

quartertone said:


> Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.


 

 how's the cable?


----------



## quartertone

nihontoman said:


> quartertone said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.
> ...


 
  
 Very nice - light and smooth, but doesn't seem to tangle or stick to itself.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts, the FX700 had the best natural timbre of any earphone I've ever heard. I would still on it if for one thing: the mids were too recessed for me. If they've fixed the recessed mids, it will be one heck of an earphone as the FX850. The FX700 had slamming clear bass (basshead levels) and highs that started off too sharp, but tapered down with burn in and the right tips (I used the monster hybrids). I hope you get it before me and report on those mids.


----------



## nihontoman

quartertone said:


> Very nice - light and smooth, but doesn't seem to tangle or stick to itself.


 

 another question: can it be worn over ear?


----------



## quartertone

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Bdon

kl500 said:


> i would go for Audio Technica IM50 for $60. But dont except big upgrade to CKN70, because they are one of the gratest iems under $100. Im50 has better treble and are natural sounding unlike CKN70 harsh treble and coloured sound.


 
  
 Hmm what if i were to go to around $200? Come to think of it, i may as well invest in a bigger upgrade considering the ckn's are already awesome rather than spend the same amount on a negligible upgrade...but thanks for your advice


----------



## MuZo2

Anyone tried this Toshiba In-ear Headphones RZE-S70

 http://tlet.co.jp/pr/rze_s70.htm

 Dual Driver + Dual separate chamber
 Driver Unit – φ5.8mm＋φ13.6mm
 Sensitivity 100dB / Impedance 16 ohm


----------



## ericp10

Love the IM70 over the CKN70, but the CKN70 is a very good earphone to me. I just hate that cable it's connected to.


----------



## ericp10

muzo2 said:


> Anyone tried this Toshiba In-ear Headphones RZE-S70
> 
> http://tlet.co.jp/pr/rze_s70.htm
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 On Amazon.jpn it gets good reviews for sound, but seems to be some questions about the build as best as I can translate via google. Also, one of the reviewers expressed disappointed about the OEM of this product, but I couldn't figure out why.


----------



## ericp10

I'm totally enamored with the sound of the Heaven V!! It's full, lush, natural and rich sounding to my ears. And horns on jazz albums just take transport me to another realm. And I find it very detailed. On top of all all of that, I don't think I've ever heard a single BA with this much bass! And I once thought the Ortofon e-q7 had bass. Ha!
  
 DannyBai, my friend, what have you done to me!!!? lol
  
  
 P.S. The Mikros is here. I need to go to thee mail room and pick it up.


----------



## DannyBai

Yeah man, Heavens are something else. BA taken to another level. Happy that you like them.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 is $485.99 on eBay from ace_of_bicycle2004 with his ultra fast shipping


----------



## mochill

Very very tempted


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Yeah man, Heavens are something else. BA taken to another level. Happy that you like them.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai I'm amaze how "full" sounding they can be with the DX50.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai I'm amaze how "full" sounding they can be with the DX50.


 
 Yeah man, no doubt about it.  Sounds good off all my sources too.  One of my favorite phones for sure.
  
 That's a good price mochill.  Better than pricejapan and amazon jp. using tenso. when I last checked.


----------



## mochill

Vey beautiful as well ...and they claim hirez audio as well


----------



## Zelda

quartertone said:


> Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.


 
 how's the sound VS the fxt90 and im50 or 70 ?


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do the TE-05 and V have better vocals than the Tenore?
  
 For those of you looking for an IEM around $60-$70, give the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT a look before they're gone (don't see them on amazon.jp any longer).  I've been on a quest to find an upgrade, but I prefer them over the BA200, Fidelio S2, Gratitude, Pistons, Basso, GR07 MKII, RE-400, etc.  Airy vocals, energetic, extended but not sibilant highs, quick, hard-hitting bass (more quantity than BA200, S2, RE-400, GR07 MKII, less than Gratitude and Pistons), and tuned to sound natural (not too bright and not too warm/dark).
  
 Bassos got more hype, but I think those who had both (me, DannyBai, Lifted Andreas, Kahaluu) prefer the Tenore.  People may have tried the wrong one 
  
 I may get the IM50 to see if they can beat the Tenore.


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts, the FX700 had the best natural timbre of any earphone I've ever heard. I would still on it if for one thing: the mids were too recessed for me. If they've fixed the recessed mids, it will be one heck of an earphone as the FX850. The FX700 had slamming clear bass (basshead levels) and highs that started off too sharp, but tapered down with burn in and the right tips (I used the monster hybrids). I hope you get it before me and report on those mids.




But the treble was so smooth for the large amount of it. Maybe the set I tried was reaaaally burned in haha.

I'm really interested in the FX850 too.



ericp10 said:


> I'm totally enamored with the sound of the Heaven V!! It's full, lush, natural and rich sounding to my ears. And horns on jazz albums just take transport me to another realm. And I find it very detailed. On top of all all of that, I don't think I've ever heard a single BA with this much bass! And I once thought the Ortofon e-q7 had bass. Ha!
> 
> DannyBai, my friend, what have you done to me!!!? lol
> 
> ...




Mmmm. Makes me miss not having it on me right now. The bass is so... organic in tone.


----------



## Gee Simpson

quartertone said:


> Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.




Do you plan on getting the XB70 as well?


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...


 
 Great impressions Danny! Still leaning to the Fostex since I like the stage size/ airiness and the bass extension aspects. Also a warmer copper cable may tune them to be more lush with the right choice(after some research) and that makes them possible more versatile/tunable since they have a good base from which to start.
  


quartertone said:


> Just got my Sony EX650 and listening - very solid bass, quite big but tight and controlled, and I expect it will get a bit more so with further hours. One factor in my purchase was also the ergonomic aspect, and it absolutely lives up to my hopes in that department: light, comfortable and forgettable once in. Similar to the RE400, but without the slight tendency towards vacuum thanks to the angled nozzles. Came to about $100 with the customs added.


 

 Cool! Sucks about the customs charges though Sounds good so far. I think they will calm a bit in the bass dept. or you'll find the right tips to push them to the right place.


----------



## MuZo2

grayson73 said:


> For those of you looking for an IEM around $60-$70, give the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT


 
 Where to find them for $60 , any international seller ?


----------



## ericp10

Mikros 90
  
 Sooooo? Initial impressions:
  
 - Look smaller in person than I thought they would be (that's okay)
 - Tight clamping indeed, but not feeling uncomfortable. I just expanded both ends some and it feels fine
 - Where's the missing bass? I was afraid  (and expecting) that I would hardly hear any bass, but I hear plenty (rechecking my basshead card). 
 - Yes, positioning on your ears the right way is a must! Very finicky 
 - Wide soundstage for a close can
 - Sound is not as full sounding as I expected yet, but I believe it will open up.
  
 So, not impressed or unimpressed yet. I need more listening and burn in.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Mikros 90
> 
> Sooooo? Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, they just don't impress the first day or so. Though I read some out of the box gushing but didn't hear it myself.


----------



## Grayson73

muzo2 said:


> Where to find them for $60 , any international seller ?


 
*Amazon has it for $65-$70, shipped from Japan.*
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0093VVP0Q/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&sr=8-1&qid=1392838058
  
  
*A few places for ~3810 yen, but I don't read Japanese to see if they ship internationally*
  
 http://kakaku.com/item/K0000398152/
  
 http://www.biccamera.com/bicbic/jsp/w/catalog/detail.jsp?JAN_CODE=4930393700101
  
 http://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/4930393700101/
  
  
*Amazon UK:*
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0093VVP0Q/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_tab_all?ie=UTF8&colid=&coliid=&me=&qid=&seller=&sr=
  
  
*Indonesia, 810.000 RP*
  
 http://www.dontblameyourears.com/264-zero-audio-zh-dx200-ct.html


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Do the TE-05 and V have better vocals than the Tenore?
> 
> For those of you looking for an IEM around $60-$70, give the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DX200-CT a look before they're gone (don't see them on amazon.jp any longer).  I've been on a quest to find an upgrade, but I prefer them over the BA200, Fidelio S2, Gratitude, Pistons, Basso, GR07 MKII, RE-400, etc.  Airy vocals, energetic, extended but not sibilant highs, quick, hard-hitting bass (more quantity than BA200, S2, RE-400, GR07 MKII, less than Gratitude and Pistons), and tuned to sound natural (not too bright and not too warm/dark).
> 
> ...


 
 Tenore's are still my daily commute IEM.  Love them and will keep them until it fails.  With that regard, the V's might be the possible upgrade from what I've heard.
  


jant71 said:


> Great impressions Danny! Still leaning to the Fostex since I like the stage size/ airiness and the bass extension aspects. Also a warmer copper cable may tune them to be more lush with the right choice(after some research) and that makes them possible more versatile/tunable since they have a good base from which to start.
> 
> 
> Cool! Sucks about the customs charges though Sounds good so far. I think they will calm a bit in the bass dept. or you'll find the right tips to push them to the right place.


 
 Thank you jant.  I tried the Sony H3 cable but it doesn't fit on the TE-05.  I also grabbed the Oyaide SE cable which does fit but channels keep cutting out on the TE-05.  Haven't tried it on the H3 but I would think that cable would help out the H3 more than the TE-05.  Please share if you happen to find a good cable.  I would choose a copper cable as well for the TE-05.


----------



## mochill

Give them a good 300hrs...they are something special


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Tenore's are still my daily commute IEM.  Love them and will keep them until it fails.  With that regard, the V's might be the possible upgrade from what I've heard.
> 
> Thank you jant.  I tried the Sony H3 cable but it doesn't fit on the TE-05.  I also grabbed the Oyaide SE cable which does fit but channels keep cutting out on the TE-05.  Haven't tried it on the H3 but I would think that cable would help out the H3 more than the TE-05.  Please share if you happen to find a good cable.  I would choose a copper cable as well for the TE-05.


 

 I thought about that as well since I could see myself grab a Sony when the price drops a bit. I would think the silver plated(IIRC) Fostex cable could tweak the Sony with a little leanness and the Sony cable add a bit of lush to the Fostex. Of course one would have to trim those the Sony's connectors protrusions to test that theory. Also thinking those newer fatter looking Fostex connectors might not fit on the Sony now either without some trimming maybe.
  
 Any difference when looking side by side down into the connectors of the SE and Fostex cables? Pin difference etc. that could explain the cutting out and maybe give something to look out for.
  
 I remember yesterday, Gilly87, talking about moving to universal MMCX being better than proprietary. Nothing wrong with AT's connector(no cut out and dirt/moisture static noise issues) and at least if you buy an AT cable you know it will work right.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> I thought about that as well since I could see myself grab a Sony when the price drops a bit. I would think the silver plated(IIRC) Fostex cable could tweak the Sony with a little leanness and the Sony cable add a bit of lush to the Fostex. Of course one would have to trim those the Sony's connectors protrusions to test that theory. Also thinking those newer fatter looking Fostex connectors might not fit on the Sony now either without some trimming maybe.
> 
> Any difference when looking side by side down into the connectors of the SE and Fostex cables? Pin difference etc. that could explain the cutting out and maybe give something to look out for.
> 
> I remember yesterday, Gilly87, talking about moving to universal MMCX being better than proprietary. Nothing wrong with AT's connector(no cut out and dirt/moisture static noise issues) and at least if you buy an AT cable you know it will work right.


 
 When I get home, I'll take a picture of the Oyaide, Fostex and the Sony cables.  I bought the Oyaide cable over the boutique cables thinking it would have better ergonomics but I was wrong.  The Oyaide cable is stiff with a hard plastic covering and feels sort of cheap although quite thick.


----------



## quartertone

zelda said:


> how's the sound VS the fxt90 and im50 or 70 ?


 
  
 More bass and less harshness than FXT90. More subbass than the IM50, and also slightly brighter. Quite quick decay in the bass keeps it under control. 
  


gee simpson said:


> Do you plan on getting the XB70 as well?


 
  
 Unlikely.


----------



## jant71

quartertone said:


> Just got my Sony EX650 and listening


 
 Oh yeah, btw...


----------



## bhazard

The original Havi Pro is back!!!
  
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
  
 This time, the box has a marking to distinguish it. SWEET!
  
 This is the kick ass version that I love. Like it says, works best with an amp, but most head-fi'ers have that covered.


----------



## mechgamer123

bhazard said:


> The original Havi Pro is back!!!
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=36052562138
> 
> ...


 
 Okay, you have my interest. What's the overall sound signature, besides being "for audiophiles", and how can I get one as an American?


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai you made the front page! That's how you do it!!


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai you made the front page! That's how you do it!!


 
 Oh crap, that's pretty cool.  I wouldn't have imagined.  Thanks for pointing that out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here are some pics of the H3, Oyaide and TE-05's connectors.


----------



## jant71

Cool! Hardly ever go to the first page and read the headlines. Jude also with the TE-05 love...http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide-in-ear-headphones#user_fostex_te-05
  
 Danny that Oyaide connector does look slightly different and though it fits probably the contact points are off so it cuts out. Does it work okay on the H3 or the same thing?


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Cool! Hardly ever go to the first page and read the headlines. Jude also with the TE-05 love...http://www.head-fi.org/a/2013-head-fi-winter-gift-guide-in-ear-headphones#user_fostex_te-05
> 
> Danny that Oyaide connector does look slightly different and though it fits probably the contact points are off so it cuts out. Does it work okay on the H3 or the same thing?



I should have my H3 back tomorrow or Friday to find out and I'll report back.


----------



## mechgamer123

Danny, how does the cable feel? Looks pretty thin compared to the others, which could influence reliability.
  
 Also, will those connectors fit the UE900's smartphone cable?


----------



## vlenbo

Congrats on the front post danny! That's three headfiers on the thread that I know of so far! (Since I know zelda has been here quite a few times as well).


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


>





> Congrats on the front post danny! That's three headfiers on the thread that I know of so far! (Since I know zelda has been here quite a few times as well).


 
  
 Yup, congrats Danny! Always enjoy your impressions and get a lot out of them


----------



## DannyBai

mechgamer123 said:


> Danny, how does the cable feel? Looks pretty thin compared to the others, which could influence reliability.
> 
> Also, will those connectors fit the UE900's smartphone cable?



The cable seems to be the weakest part of the earphone and reminds me of some Meelectronics earphone cables. But, it doesn't seem too bad in build and seems fairly durable. 

I believe it's the same connectors as the UE900's but the housing could be the issue to get a proper fit. I think the Oyaide cable advertises as fitting the Shure's and UE900's too. 






waynes world said:


> Yup, congrats Danny! Always enjoy your impressions and get a lot out of them




Thanks fellas.


----------



## quisxx

With all the love FAD gets on here, I'm surprised nobody is hyping their first pair of cans. These things are BEAUTIFUL!!

http://final-audio-design.com/en/archives/1981


----------



## akarise

quisxx said:


> With all the love FAD gets on here, I'm surprised nobody is hyping their first pair of cans. These things are BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> http://final-audio-design.com/en/archives/1981


 
  
 I think maybe it's because the PHVI is generally a bit more expensive than most of the gear here in the discovery thread. I did have them for a month and they sounded and looked absolutely amazing though. Just sold them a few days ago because I couldn't deal with the comfort issues.


----------



## Twinster

dannybai said:


> Some comparisons for Leo or anyone else who is interested.  Thought I'd throw the TE-05's into the mix with the Heaven V and Cardas because the Cardas sticks out like a sore thumb out of the three.
> 
> Bass:  Cardas is really thick.  A mix of sub-bass and mid-bass.  Doesn't sound as controlled as the other two.  TE-05 has more sub-bass over the V's.  V's have more mid-bass.  Both the V and 05 have nice controlled bass, Cardas has control but not like the other two.  I definitely prefer the TE-05 and V in the bass department.  Can't pick which one I like more but the TE-05 might get the nod in bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Very nice review DannyBai. Thank you!  I'm also very impress with The Heaven V. Just very unique signature.


----------



## DannyBai

twinster said:


> Very nice review DannyBai. Thank you!  I'm also very impress with The Heaven V. Just very unique signature.




Hey thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Great review DannyBai, and congratulations!


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> Great review DannyBai, and congratulations!




Thanks doc! 
I'm not use to all this love. Appreciate it though. Much more deserving souls to be on the front page.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Nice comarison DannyBai, and congrats on the feature! Great work!


----------



## ericp10

Saw him in concert Saturday at the Chicago Symphony Orchestra Hall. Great show, fantastic singer. The FUTURE of jazz...


----------



## Leo888

Kudos to you Danny for the great impression which helps me decide to pick up the V. Thanks again.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Guess i'll continue the circle jerk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big congrats Dan Da' Manny for dat front page swag!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... but don't get used and abused by dat kitty cat if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If any of my toll reviews makes frontpage, then you'll know the end is near. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i is jelly is all. : P


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Guess i'll continue the circle jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you have the mikros to comfort you, and bruce lee.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> you have the mikros to comfort you, and bruce lee.


 

 ^ Those Logans and Brucey always gots my back. 
  
.... someone shop those Logans on him ASAP!!! : P


----------



## d marc0

Awesome work DannyBai! Keep up the good work...


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks gents. I can't believe I watched that whole video sf.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Thanks gents. I can't believe I watched that whole video sf.


 

 ^ LMAO thought i linked it to ya' before??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nothing teaches you life lessons mo' better than a video game meng.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good Job Danny. You deserve the spot light for being a stand up guy for everyone here. I bet that comparo will make more guys interested in the FAD V..


----------



## Dsnuts

On an interesting note. The FX850 is now being sold on Amazon Japan but at somewhat of a lesser price than preorder. Around $360 for a pair. I got my fingers crossed on these. It is about time JVC knocked one out of the park..


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^ LMAO thought i linked it to ya' before???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think you have but I couldn't help watch the whole thing(again)
  


dsnuts said:


> Good Job Danny. You deserve the spot light for being a stand up guy for everyone here. I bet that comparo will make more guys interested in the FAD V..


 
 Thanks Ds.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> On an interesting note. The FX850 is now being sold on Amazon Japan but at somewhat of a lesser price than preorder. Around $360 for a pair. I got my fingers crossed on these. It is about time JVC knocked one out of the park..


 
  
 The fx750s though..it's almost there in some people's price range, but I might as well get the on1s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Good luck ds, go nutty for them 850s! If they're that good, I can't wait for them to hit 350, then I'll probably hold on until I sell some of my headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

FX850 on order. My Bday gift to myself. Will report when I get them. I just realized amazon Japan's price is an introductory price and not the standard. Other vendors are selling them well over $400 so I bit. Excited!


----------



## Zelda

quartertone said:


> More bass and less harshness than FXT90. More subbass than the IM50, and also slightly brighter. Quite quick decay in the bass keeps it under control.


 
 mmm. too V shaped??


----------



## quartertone

No, doesn't really feel V-shaped. The subbass is more palpable than the treble.


----------



## quartertone

These are getting really nice now...


----------



## asadalavi1

I've had MH1s for some time now, and love their sound signature. I haven't heard a headphone with matching details, I can compare them to my roommate's HD558s.
  
 Now, I've gathered some cash and am looking for an upgrade. I want a similar sound signature but with a biit more bass, a bit more punch in the mid bass region. I love the sub-bass on the MH1s but i'd like something that has a bit more impact. Also, I hate peaky and shrill/harsh treble.

 I listen to mainly EDM and some Pop/Rock and a bit of Bollywood. I've found some headphones I like but I can't narrow down:

 -Sony XB90EX (These seem to mostly fit the bill based on user reviews but I'm still not sure about how the mids and detailing fare.)
  
 -ATH CKS-99 (Couldn't find much on these except that they're similar to the CKS1000 but less refined and have a warmer signature in the mids, which I like.)
  
 -ATH IM-50 (The cheapest of the three, this one's been making a recent fuss over the forums and I'm liking what I'm reading, however still dunno whether the bass would be an improvement over the MH1s)
  
 -DN-900 (While the 1000 is far too expensive for me, this baby 1000 looks to fit the bill quite nicely)
  
 -Denon C-300 (These seem almost perfect, but the peaky highs scare me, also the fit looks a bit odd. Look like alien antennae)
  
 -Monster Turbine Pro (Descriptions of these almost make me drool, I like how the coppers look too...golds not so much. But too expensive everywhere I find them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 Any more recommendations?


----------



## neuromancer

I have the mh1 and the Monster Gratitudes are a significant upgrade in every aspect: detail, imaging, etc......and I think you will love the bass (one of the best attributes). A $300 phone that has been discontinued and now can be found for $60. A ridiculous value at that price point!


----------



## sfwalcer

asadalavi1 said:


> I've had MH1s for some time now, and love their sound signature. I haven't heard a headphone with matching details, I can compare them to my roommate's HD558s.
> 
> Now, I've gathered some cash and am looking for an upgrade. I want a similar sound signature but with a biit more bass, a bit more punch in the mid bass region. I love the sub-bass on the MH1s but i'd like something that has a bit more impact. Also, I hate peaky and shrill/harsh treble.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +
  


neuromancer said:


> I have the mh1 and the Monster Gratitudes are a significant upgrade in every aspect: detail, imaging, etc......and I think you will love the bass (one of the best attributes). *A $300 phone that has been discontinued and now can be found for $60. A ridiculous value at that price point!*


 
 ^ i wouldn't put too much stock on the MSRP esp. since it's Monster who is infamous for selling overpriced crap. But i don't doubt those Grads are good sounding though. Just another great option for an upgrade to the MH1Cs is the Zero Audio Bassos (very airy, big staging with extended treble, with good mids, yet have big full deep bass as well), cuz they have a VERY similar sound/ presentation to the MH1Cs if you want more refinement that don't deviate too much from the overall sound of the Sonys.
  
 The Sony XB90EX has more on the conventional "basshead" sound signature but it's mostly sub bass focused, big, full sound/ staging that is nonetheless very balanced. A true audiophile basshead iem no doubt. Mids, treble, bass you get it all in a very bold presentation.


----------



## mochill

^+1


----------



## asadalavi1

The bassos look damn nice, and they're almost half the price of the XB90s. Hmmm.

 I've been reading on the C300s as well. They've dropped to $70 and they seem pretty competitive. Any thoughts on those?

 Also, just saw these two new IEMs from sony on Amazon:
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%BD%E3%83%8B%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%AF%86%E9%96%89%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%82%B9%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-SONY-MDR-EX650-B/dp/B00HZD3ROQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392922648&sr=8-2&keywords=Sony+EX650
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%BD%E3%83%8B%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%AF%86%E9%96%89%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-SONY-MDR-XB70-B/dp/B00HZD3SP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392922660&sr=8-1&keywords=Sony+XB70
  
 The EX650s look like Hifiman RE-400s. Anybody used any of these?


----------



## sfwalcer

asadalavi1 said:


> The bassos look damn nice, and they're almost half the price of the XB90s. Hmmm.
> 
> I've been reading on the C300s as well. They've dropped to $70 and they seem pretty competitive. Any thoughts on those?


 

 ^ Oh almost forgot to add that some like me have experience pretty bad driver flex on the Bassos so..... just a heads up and tip rolling is a must if you do experience driver flex.
  
 No idea about those C300s saweee. :  (


----------



## mochill

placed an order for fx850


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill

I took one for the team


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> placed an order for fx850


 
  
 +


mochill said:


>


 
 ^
.... the jokes on you. : P
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Congrats!!!


----------



## mochill

Couldn't resist the sexy wooden housing is all....i always wanted the fx700 but thank god I waited and what do ya know JVC releases a updated woody now I can finally rest from buy headphones for good XD


----------



## mochill

Buysmartjapan had the cheapest price of $433 with EMS


----------



## DannyBai

I'd skip the Basso's and go for the Tenore's. Also the C300's are a downgrade to the Gratitudes. Either way, Bosso's and Tenore's will be a nice upgrade.


----------



## bhazard

neuromancer said:


> I have the mh1 and the Monster Gratitudes are a significant upgrade in every aspect: detail, imaging, etc......and I think you will love the bass (one of the best attributes). A $300 phone that has been discontinued and now can be found for $60. A ridiculous value at that price point!


 
 I see it differently. I see it that marketing has convinced you the Gratitude is worth $300, when it really is just a very good $60 earphone.


----------



## neuromancer

Lo. Anything but my friend. I have listened to many earphones in the under $100 range as well as many in the $200-500 range. Although we have more choices than ever for iem in the mid-fi bracket, the Gratitude has garnered much praise for good reason. Never said I thought it was worth $300..............but certainly far outperforms its current $60 dump price. I put it up against my E530 (no contest except the mids) and KEF M200 (right up there). It's a great phone that has a very enjoyable sound sig for on the move but detailed enough to scale up some with better better equipment. As usual, it still all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## quartertone

asadalavi1 said:


> The EX650s look like Hifiman RE-400s. Anybody used any of these?


 
  
 Yes, I got a pair yesterday and have shared a few very cursory impressions.


----------



## Euphonik

dannybai said:


> Also the C300's are a downgrade to the Gratitudes.


 
  
 Interesting. I skipped the Gratitudes as Dsnuts was saying it was an upgrade to the CKN70. Also, the C300 has copious amounts of bass- is it comparable? I already own both of those but the audition price is so cheap it's hard to keep off my radar


----------



## DannyBai

euphonik said:


> Interesting. I skipped the Gratitudes as Dsnuts was saying it was an upgrade to the CKN70. Also, the C300 has copious amounts of bass- is it comparable? I already own both of those but the audition price is so cheap it's hard to keep off my radar



I bought the C300's at the $89 price and found them ok and possibly worth that price. The bass is huge but controlled quite well. The Gratitudes bass is miles ahead though. Vocals aren't too recessed with that big bass On the C300's. Treble is a bit grainy but not sibilant. Housing is monstrous but comfortable. Cable is top notch and overall build is really good. I didn't mind the sound, especially with hip hop. There's good amount of mid-bass there. I say if you want a more aggressive big bold sound, then shoot for the C300's. Competes well with many in that price range. If you like a sweeter sound that still gives you good amount of treble, then Gratitudes. Not sure if either is an upgrade to the CKN70's though.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh almost forgot to add that some like me have experience pretty bad driver flex on the Bassos so..... just a heads up and tip rolling is a must if you do experience driver flex.
> 
> No idea about those C300s saweee. :  (


 
+1 on the bassos. Definitely a direct upgrade from Mh1. Astrotec ax35 may also be a worthy contender.


----------



## mochill

Woody come to me NOW!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Euphonik

dannybai said:


> If you like a sweeter sound that still gives you good amount of treble, then Gratitudes. Not sure if either is an upgrade to the CKN70's though.


 
  
 Ahh, okay. I haven't tried an IEM with such an abundance of bass that still had good treble and a midrange that wasn't recessed...I guess it's safe to say I can scratch the Gratitudes from my bassophile short list.


----------



## waynes world

Yeah baby!


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> Yeah baby!


 

 Ok so why is she trying to eat that? I mean I know hockey players aren't the brightest,  but..........


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Yeah baby!


 
 Is that a McNugget?


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Is that a McNugget?


 

 ^ That's a GOLDEN McNugget to you, you lowly Americans, no wait...............


----------



## vlenbo

it's obviously a crusty frozen and "choco" smiley waffle cake!


----------



## DannyBai

I ended up switching cables and happy to report that the Oyaide SE cable works perfectly on the H3's.  I believe it brings out some treble too but I'll have to burn the cable in some more and recheck them.  The Onkyo cable works on the TE-05's but really couldn't tell an immediate difference in sound.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah baby!
> ...


 
 Maybe she's just checking to see if it's real gold, rather than a frozen Goldschlager puck. You never know with those Russians.


----------



## ericp10

Run don't walk! These LM MIKROS 90 fanatics got it right! I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sounding headphone under $100 right now. I am stunned at only about 24 hours burnin. The clarity and imaging are simply breathtaking! And I've figured out how to wear it so that it gives me than enough ample deep bass. It's a neutral headphone giant killer with pazazz! Is it beating my On1 and HP07? Nope! But it's competing with some of the best portables out here. And yes, it beats my beloved M500. It is one of the best headphone I've heard for reproducing the sound of the guitar. If LM comes out with an over ear I am so on it. What a great time for our hobby.


----------



## ericp10

Time to hit it with another 24 hours.


----------



## esteebin

ericp10 said:


> Run don't walk! These LM MIKROS 90 fanatics got it right! I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sounding headphone under $100 right now. I am stunned at only about 24 hours burnin. The clarity and imaging are simply breathtaking! And I've figured out how to wear it so that it gives me than enough ample deep bass. It's a neutral headphone giant killer with pazazz! Is it beating my On1 and HP07? Nope! But it's competing with some of the best portables out here. And yes, it beats my beloved M500. It is one of the best headphone I've heard for reproducing the sound of the guitar. If LM comes out with an over ear I am so on it. What a great time for our hobby.


 

 Any word if the same is true for their IEM, Mikros 70?


----------



## mochill

Get to my recommended 300hrs and enjoy the bountiful fruit of these beauty


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, I've got a new cable on it (Fiio), now giving it more break in...I know (and have said) much of this is fit, maybe size/shape of head. Some nights I love the sound, hear, maybe even feel the bass,other nights, bass AWOL, can move/shift them all I want, can't get it to have bottom, other headphones moe fun at these times. Very schizy experience..


----------



## dweaver

What about comfort for those of us wearing glasses?


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Maybe she's just checking to see if it's real gold, rather than a frozen Goldschlager puck. You never know with those Russians.


 
 ^ ehhh Twi-hard much??? But what does ya'll Canned mofos know beside dat national export maple syrup of yours. She wouldn't know if it was the real dealio if it hit her in the face............ like a...oh puck i went there up in herrrrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Run don't walk! These LM MIKROS 90 fanatics got it right! I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sounding headphone under $100 right now. I am stunned at only about 24 hours burnin. The clarity and imaging are simply breathtaking! And I've figured out how to wear it so that it gives me than enough ample deep bass. It's a neutral headphone giant killer with pazazz! Is it beating my On1 and HP07? Nope! But it's competing with some of the best portables out here. And yes, it beats my beloved M500. It is one of the best headphone I've heard for reproducing the sound of the guitar. If LM comes out with an over ear I am so on it. What a great time for our hobby.


 
  
 ^ hoho another victim. # count and counting. Didn't i say these Logans were Bruce Lee reincarnate, cuz it ain't no Leroy that's fo' sho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
... M500s Fff outta' here, those On1s are next on the kill list. HE HE HE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You hear that Masa' WAYNE??? : P
  
 These will scale even mo' CRAZY with better/ more powerful sources.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> What about comfort for those of us wearing glasses?


 

 ^ You can just wear/put your glasses on top of the cups/ pads since it's so small. No need to worry about breaking seal, clamp etc if your glasses are on top. Stays on for me like most small portable cans.


----------



## mochill

Really enjoying my havi b3


----------



## nehcrow

ericp10 said:


> Run don't walk! These LM MIKROS 90 fanatics got it right! I think you would be hard pressed to find a better sounding headphone under $100 right now. I am stunned at only about 24 hours burnin. The clarity and imaging are simply breathtaking! And I've figured out how to wear it so that it gives me than enough ample deep bass. It's a neutral headphone giant killer with pazazz! Is it beating my On1 and HP07? Nope! But it's competing with some of the best portables out here. And yes, it beats my beloved M500. It is one of the best headphone I've heard for reproducing the sound of the guitar. If LM comes out with an over ear I am so on it. What a great time for our hobby.


 
 What's this HP07 you speak of?


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ... M500s Fff outta' here, those On1s are next on the kill list. HE HE HE :bigsmile_face:
> 
> You hear that Masa' WAYNE??? : P
> 
> These will scale even mo' CRAZY with better/ more powerful sources.




I heard it. Still processing it!


----------



## waynes world

Eric meant HP50


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Really enjoying my havi b3




Which version is that?

I just ordered the pro version from penonaudio (thanks for the heads up) and I'm really looking forward to compare them with my modded pro ii.


----------



## quartertone

I hope that was the actual pro...


----------



## asadalavi1

Golden Ears gave these LGs a brilliant review:
 http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&document_srl=22924
  
 They're on sale here for pretty cheap:
 http://www.gooddigitalshop.com/lg-gs100-v-curved-hifi-sound-flat-cable-in-ear-headphone-earphone-handsfree.html
 $7.99 shipping via Registered Air Mail.
  
 Anybody tried these? Look pretty sweet, esp for the price.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Eric meant HP50




Yep when Typing on this iPad it's no telling what will pop up.. HP50 I meant.


Funny, but the 90 is better with my glasses than m500 or On1.


----------



## mochill

The b3pro II I'm enjoying now until I get my old version


----------



## bhazard

Anyone who wants to finally try some Havi B3 first edition pro goodness without going through Taobao can now finally do so.
  
 Aliexpress seller with ePacket (fast shipping): $58
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-PRO-dual-driver-professional-HIFI-headphones/1665494636.html
  
 Penonaudio (bigbargainonline) $59
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=227
  
 MAKE SURE you get the first or "old pro". The Pro II is not as good.
  
 These are right at the Astrotec AX-35 level (possibly better in some ways), and it punches WAY above $58 for a dual dynamic.
  
 We found out that Havi made the Pro II "newest tuning" for the mass market, because the original pro was a bit too bass shy for the Beats Audio type crowd, and needs an amp to really shine. The new tuning killed the treble though.
  
 Bringing back the original Pro was a great thing for us demanding users. It's an exceptional, IEM.


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> The b3pro II I'm enjoying now until I get my old version


 
 The old pro is even better. You'll see.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> FX850 on order. My Bday gift to myself. Will report when I get them. I just realized amazon Japan's price is an introductory price and not the standard. Other vendors are selling them well over $400 so I bit. Excited!


 
 happy BIRTHDAY to you DS!  enjoy those new woodies!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Funny, but the 90 is better with my glasses than m500 or On1.


 
  
 Wow


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Yep when Ti g on this iPad it's no telling what will pop up.. HP50 I meant.
> 
> 
> Funny, but the 90 is better with my glasses than m500 or On1.


 
 +1


----------



## ericp10

Today is Doppios day!! The bass is full now and these are just some lovely sounding dual BAs. Great time to be a head-fier who loves various great sound signatures. Bad for the wallet though.


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> I'd skip the Basso's and go for the Tenore's. Also the C300's are a downgrade to the Gratitudes. Either way, Bosso's and Tenore's will be a nice upgrade.


 
 Agree.  I had both and sold the Basso.


----------



## mochill

Waiting for PayPal to process my fx850. Order so they can ship it to me asap


----------



## mochill

$433.95


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new?  
 Review here.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> I ended up switching cables and happy to report that the Oyaide SE cable works perfectly on the H3's.  I believe it brings out some treble too but I'll have to burn the cable in some more and recheck them.  The Onkyo cable works on the TE-05's but really couldn't tell an immediate difference in sound.


 

 Well that's something good! How is the treble on the H3 vs. the treble on the TE-05, btw?
  
 I've had some cables respond to burn in. Though not any change past 50 hours, probably 24 actually. One turned for the worse as some added mid -bass came in and hurt the bass articulation and quickness and required some EQ reduction.
  
 Wonder if the Oyaide black is still the more plastic sheathing? Though it should improve as far as relaxing, softening up at least slightly with use.


----------



## vlenbo

JVC FX750s are now $270 at amazon japan
  
 Anyone want?


----------



## Hibo

bhazard said:


> The old pro is even better. You'll see.


 

 Is there any difference of both versions related how they look like or is there no possibility (except listening) to note which version you have?


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> JVC FX750s are now $270 at amazon japan
> 
> Anyone want?


 

 Maybe when they are $250 shipped and especially if they continue to say the 850 isn't worth the extra scratch. The 850 is "the fat kid" anyhow, OMG!...

 The 750 is fit!!!! The 850 is fat!!!


----------



## mochill

Just read comparisons between the three and the 650 is tuned for mid and high while lacking bass ,the 750 are bassy with ok miss and highs,and finally the 850 are all balance frequency for studio quality sound which I'm happy I got


----------



## mochill

They are fat and delicious


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> They are fat and delicious


----------



## mochill




----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Well that's something good! How is the treble on the H3 vs. the treble on the TE-05, btw?
> 
> I've had some cables respond to burn in. Though not any change past 50 hours, probably 24 actually. One turned for the worse as some added mid -bass came in and hurt the bass articulation and quickness and required some EQ reduction.
> 
> Wonder if the Oyaide black is still the more plastic sheathing? Though it should improve as far as relaxing, softening up at least slightly with use.


 
 I still hear more treble presence on the TE-05's.  I don't find it more detailed though.  The Sony has a smoother treble.  24 hours of burn in on the cable now.  Doesn't sound any worse or better but I still haven't a/b'd with the stock cable thoroughly.  Only reason I bought the white/clear cable was because it was cheaper and available at the time.  Red then black and clear would be my choices in order.  I can wear the cable over ear using the cinch and works.  Beginning to like the cable more now.


----------



## sfwalcer

BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Think i have finally lost it.


----------



## vlenbo

So sf...
  
 what's that secret can that people here are missing on?


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> So sf...
> 
> what's that secret can that people here are missing on?


 

 ^ Lets just say A LOT of pisssss_tons is gonna' get pissed on. hoho
  
 A true giant killa' iem that destroys EVERYTHING i have heard bar none. As good as the M200s/ XBA-3 for pennies.


----------



## nick n

so I need to get another,  bulk pack? It is certainly not fair I order first and have to wait, you order last minute and get them in a minute.
  
 Of course if I use cardboard forwarding service the fee is a free set and no other costs to you.
  It's how Canned land folks roll. Besides waynesworld needs some anyhow. it's all meant to be.


----------



## mechgamer123

Did someone mention the pistons again?
 Hype!


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> so I need to get another,  bulk pack? It is certainly not fair I order first and have to wait, you order last minute and get them in a minute.
> 
> Of course if I use cardboard forwarding service the fee is a free set and no other costs to you.
> It's how Canned land folks roll.


 

 ^ Canned Land gets no love meng. Ya'll should be use to it by now. : P
  
 BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You can always buy them in bulk and ship them to me and i can ship it to ya'll for cheap. Try to see if you can get him to drop it down to $20 a pop or less, depends how many you buy that it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 USE THEM HAGGLE SKITTLES MENG!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mechgamer123 said:


> Did someone mention the pistons again?
> Hype!


 
 hoohoohohooho
  
 hehehehehhee...
  
  
 check out the hype thread if you want that something something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 give me a minute though, I need to order two sets of those cans before you check them out. Just give me ONE minute...
  
 JUST ONE minute...
  
 (if anyone saw egoraptor's flash animation of console wars, then you'll know what I mean with that one minute joke).


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Canned Land gets no love meng. Ya'll should be use to it by now. : P
> 
> BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Oh please do, I can wait then.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Did someone mention the pistons again?
> Hype!


 

 ^ Those pistons are piss poor warm. These lil' suckas wets all over them EZ!!! How 'bout those R3 though.


----------



## ericp10

Mochill please post a link to the woodies comparison. Thank you.


----------



## quisxx

Those iem's D's just posted are also available from corecool. If anyone is interested in buying them, I recommend comparing prices on both.


----------



## mochill

http://magazine.kakaku.com/mag/kaden/id=1512/


----------



## mochill

^need to translate


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Lets just say A LOT of pisssss_tons is gonna' get pissed on. hoho
> 
> A true giant killa' iem that destroys EVERYTHING i have heard bar none. As good as the M200s/ XBA-3 for pennies.


 
 I believe I know what you are talking about 
  


vlenbo said:


> So sf...
> 
> what's that secret can that people here are missing on?


 

 I know what it is and I put an offer in for one. One I always wanted to try for the right price.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> I believe I know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> I know what it is and I put an offer in for one. One I always wanted to try for the right price.


 

 ^ Just get them for $30 meng, i tried to lowball him and the best he said he can do was $29 shipped. haha
  
 Worth EVER penny and then some.
  
 Unless you buy them in bulk that is. : P


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> I believe I know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> I know what it is and I put an offer in for one. One I always wanted to try for the right price.


 
 Looks like jant is also in the know.


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Just get them for $30 meng, i tried to lowball him and the best he said he can do was $29 shipped. haha
> 
> Worth EVER penny and then some.
> 
> Unless you buy them in bulk that is. : P


 
 ...but I have to pay tax as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't think there will be many of these at this price. $79 was the best I have seen.
  
 So, Sf, what other tips fit on these suckers?


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> ...but I have to pay tax as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Stock tips sounds they best for me so far, even though they look funky as hell. haha
  
 But will tip roll some mo' later on.


----------



## vlenbo

wait a sec...that comparison looks familiar.


----------



## Dsnuts

mochill said:


> Just read comparisons between the three and the 650 is tuned for mid and high while lacking bass ,the 750 are bassy with ok miss and highs,and finally the 850 are all balance frequency for studio quality sound which I'm happy I got


 

 This is sweetness indeed. It is about time JVC tuned the higher end phone to be. Higher end. Can't wait to hear these.


----------



## Dsnuts

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Stock tips sounds they best for me so far, even though they look funky as hell. haha
> 
> But will tip roll some mo' later on.


 

 Wait. you got the R3 for $30??


----------



## vlenbo

Try again ds....


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Just get them for $30 meng, i tried to lowball him and the best he said he can do was $29 shipped. haha
> 
> Worth EVER penny and then some.
> 
> Unless you buy them in bulk that is. : P


 
 I'm listening. What is this crazy good value I need to hear?


----------



## d marc0

Oh! So is it the R3? I thought Sf was referring to the narmoo's!


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> Wait. you got the R3 for $30??


 
 Well, if I'm buying one it might be something else since Raz sent me a couple of those R3's(one was DOA) already 
  
 I heard all will be revealed tomorrow? so I'm not ruining the surprise/stealing somebody's thunder!


----------



## sfwalcer

This is an Oldie but a REAL goodie. Re-introducing the TEAC ZE1000
  
 This thing looks harmless due to it's low profile built/ aesthetics but this lil' sucka packs a punch cuz under that benign shell lurks a duel armature beast that is waiting to be unleashed......
  

  
 ^ With conventional rubber tips these ZE1000s are VERY dry and CRAZY BASSY, which makes them sound somewhat like cheapo conventional bass iems. I have used the wide bore UE tips as well the the radioshack auvio tips and both gave me some intense brain rattling deep bass. So i was like the Fff, these are some duel BA iems!!!??? Why the hell do they sound like a damn dynamic in sound cuz the presentation is so natural and holistic that even the bass is BIG/DEEP/BOLD AND FULL  with crazy authority just like a dynamic would sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was D'YAM these don't sound like any of the BAs that i have heard before and certainly doesn't appear to be some generic TWFK config that's fo' sho. haha So i was thinking maybe i should try out the stock tips instead even though peps warned me that they were junk and is funky as hell lookin'......
  
  
  

 Lo and behold with the stock onion layered looking tips it gave these ZE1000s MUCH more air, hence micro details are much more overt/ forward along with great lush sounding mids. Now we're finally cooking some good stuff cuz all the amazing elements of BA drivers (amazing clarity, HD/3Dness, precision, micro detailing, staging, etc) are now much more apparent.  Not only that but the dynamic traits (natural timbre, great bold/deep bass, wholeness) that i have noted before with the conventional rubber deep bore tips are still present as well. It is just now MUCH more well integrated into the rest of the presentation.  The once boosted bass quantity with the conventional deep bore rubber tips which masked all those micro details and recess the lushness/ forwardness of the mids is now gone. The stock tips not only balanced the quantity but improved on the overall quality of the bass as well.  Therefore, these are kicking some SERIOUS dust with great staging, HD/3Dness, bass quality as well as quantity with crazy nice depth along with lots of the micro details/ lushness/ silkiness and great extension in the treble.
  
 There is no longer any dryness in the sound cuz those onion layered stock tips adds much mo' air/ layering into the mix, hence these are sounding MIGHTY DAMN refined. MY GAWD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SUCH a natural sounding bass/ presentation for a duel BA that for me can more than hang with the likes of Sony XBA-3s and even the KEF M200s on all fronts. BUT i kinda detect some funky resonance issues with certain tracks i have never heard from some particular songs/ recordings before. Kinda' strange but yeah....... not really a deal killer but still. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 These are TRULY a GIANT KILLER for the price they are selling now, so GO GO GO while they are still around!!!
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teac-inCore-ZE1000-Hi-Def-In-Ear-Stereophones-w-Accessories-and-Free-Shipping-/261404183227?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3cdce74abb
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TASCAM-ZE-1000-In-Ear-phone-Black-NEW-MAKE-OFFER-In-Core-EARBUDS-SPECIAL-PRICE-/251456413913?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a8bf860d9
  
*edit:* oh forgot to give Hutnicks and the Kicked Da' Canned Crew a *BIG THANK YOU* for giving me a heads up on this lil' gem. Would have never gotten these ZE1Ks if it weren't for them teasin'/ taunting me about them. haha
  
 So this is a BIG Fufufufufufu to you lovely Canned Land folks cuz damn it ya'll were right on the money regarding this one................. for once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This makes up for those MT300s, so we even now.


----------



## d marc0

Bugger! $60 to Australia. Tsk!


----------



## PeterDLai

Those TEAC ZE-1000 have an MSRP of $350.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> This is an Oldie but a REAL goodie. Re-introducing the TEAC ZE1000
> 
> This thing looks harmless due to it's low profile built/ aesthetics but this lil' sucka packs a punch cuz under that benign shell lurks a duel armature beast that is waiting to be unleashed......
> 
> ...


 

 If you have a small punch, or piece of metal tubing, you might want to play with the filters. The stockers are the basic paper type, and you may have better luck with a small piece of foam or spandex.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> If you have a small punch, or piece of metal tubing, you might want to play with the filters. The stockers are the basic paper type, and you may have better luck with a small piece of foam or spandex.


 

 ^ Revised the impressions with some THANK Us so ya'll Canned peps now got blood on your hands as well for this one. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like i be saying meng, sharing is caring!!! : P
  
*edit:* revised the impressions a bit so it flows better.


----------



## d marc0

Awesome find Sf! Cheers meng!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> So this it a BIG Fufufufufufu you you lovely Canned Land folks cuz damn it ya'll were right on the money regarding this one................. for once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not even yet. We even once you send me a pair of those Teeeeaaacs to make up for those MT300's that you denigrated and squandered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw: http://www.head-fi.org/t/282161/news-dual-drivers-5-flanged-iem-from-teac


----------



## bhazard

At $100... meh. At $30 it seems like a great deal. Got one.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Awesome find Sf! Cheers meng!


 
 ^ No need to thank me, check my edits. I was just merely a guinea pig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Used and abused by those Canned mofos. T_T
  


waynes world said:


> Not even yet. We even once you send me a pair of those Teeeeaaacs to make up for those MT300's that you denigrated and squandered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ haha will do if i can get them for a better price. : P
  
 C'mon best offer come through. 
  
  


bhazard said:


> At $100... meh. At $30 it seems like a great deal. Got one.


 
  
 ^ Good call these smack the piss outta' those pisss_tons EZ!!!
  
 I had honestly expected the pistons to sound like these from some of the impressions ya'll gave smh.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> *edit:* oh forgot to give Hutnicks and the Kicked Da' Canned Crew a *BIG THANK YOU* for giving me a heads up on this lil' gem. Would have never gotten these ZE1Ks if it weren't for them teasin'/ taunting me about them. haha
> So this it a BIG Fufufufufufu to you lovely Canned Land folks cuz damn it ya'll were right on the money regarding this one................. for once.


 
 NOOOOOooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's all Nicks fault. He made me do it.
  
 ..................But if you like those...
  
 Lets just say that 30 bucks can buy you a lot of phone these days, and not only IEM's


----------



## ericp10

Thank you mochil


----------



## nick n

waynes world said:


> Not even yet. We even once you send me a pair of those Teeeeaaacs to make up for those MT300's that you denigrated and squandered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 what a WEAK thread lol
  
   They sure didn't put much of value in that one.  I like the shoddy "audio equipment as a teen " comment.   TEAC/Tascam made and makes some really decent stuff. I've had a few things from them  ( EQ, cassette decks, etc )and it sure wasn't crap!
   For instance their current headamp lineup  and Dacs look tops! Droolworthy.
http://www.headphonebar.com/teac-ai-501-da/
  
http://www.headphonebar.com/teac-ha501/
  
http://www.headphonebar.com/teac-ud501/
  
 hey don't blame ME NOW, blame the Higher Dimensional Headphone Beings that guide my searches.
  there ...buck passed. Go after them.
  
  
 ( oh no now I am thinking about those links there again. Did my best to try to ignore that.)
  
 Going to have to drag out my EQ-5 again maybe redo the guts. No that's not my vid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSNokiQ-DBM


----------



## doctorjazz

Thought I posted, don't see it...up my alley, $30, ordered!
Thanks


----------



## mochill

No problem brothaalways here to help use your monies


----------



## ericp10

I'm confused. The r3 is $30 now?


----------



## mochill

Ordered the Teac ze1000


----------



## mochill

No ericp ....its the Teac ze1000 on ebay...get them like me


----------



## nick n

hutnicks said:


> NOOOOOooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ahem. *cough* Sf pay* close* attention to this post


----------



## ericp10

Ok


----------



## mochill

Are you getting them ericp


----------



## ericp10

Nah... I'm iem out now. Too many. Might get the fx850 a few weeks down the line, but I'm done. Those Chinese Don Scorpio headphones interest me though.


----------



## mochill

Me too...but I'm not interested in over ear when I have my epic mikros90....i can't wait for my fx850


----------



## sfwalcer

smh, the resolution on these is not that far from ASG 2 levels. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bet i got your attention now ericp huh??? : P
  
 Bear with me folks i literally just these in today cuz ordered them only like 2 days ago.
  
 This thing does not have any of those artificial/ metallic traits that a lot BA configs are infamous for, so looks like those FAD Vs ain't the only natural/ dynamic sounding BA out there. These puts A LOT of gears into perspective that's fo' sho.


----------



## Vain III

Got the AKG's in ear now for some brain burn-in. Right off the bat I consider them bass-light compared to both the Moshi's & Om IEP. I love the way they disappear in my ear. Definitely something I can sleep with.


----------



## esteebin

Seems those listings for TEAC ZE1000 has ended. What shows up are now $99 ones. Bummer.


----------



## nick n

$99 is for three sets in one order I think


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> smh, the resolution on these is not that far from ASG 2 levels. hoho :evil: Bet i got your attention now ericp huh??? : P
> 
> Bear with me folks i literally just these in today cuz ordered them only like 2 days ago.
> 
> This thing does not have any of those artificial/ metallic traits that a lot BA configs are infamous for, so looks like those FAD Vs ain't the only natural/ dynamic sounding BA out there. These puts A LOT of gears into perspective that's fo' sho.




Must.... Resist!


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Must.... Resist!


 

 ^ Too late......
.... if the seller re-list these for more than $50 i wouldn't buy them. It's like the lame @ss Zu-cable thing ALL over again. I know supply and demand dictates the prices in the free market but the old Sony XBA-3s dropped to as low as $50 at one time so......
  
 Fff the seller he if wants to milk these, i would boycott him that's for sure.


----------



## esteebin

nick n said:


> $99 is for three sets in one order I think


 

 After a closer look, you are right about the set of 3.


----------



## Vain III

nick n said:


> $99 is for three sets in one order I think




I should buy them and sell them for $45 a pop.


----------



## ericp10

I think the price went up already.


----------



## PeterDLai

nick n said:


> $99 is for three sets in one order I think


 
  
 I am skeptical that that's the case, otherwise I think it would be more clear in the description.
  
 What I think the seller meant is that the IEMs come with 3 sets of ear tips.


----------



## sfwalcer

peterdlai said:


> I am skeptical that that's the case, otherwise I think it would be more clear in the description.
> 
> What I think the seller meant is that the IEMs come with 3 sets of ear tips.


 

 ^ Yeah same here as well, but you can always just ask. But imply 1st that they are for 3 sets of the iems instead of the tips. haha
  
 BOYCOTT DA' MOFO IF HE TRIES TO MILK THESE LIKE CRAZY!!!


----------



## nick n

It is 3 sets. There was a listing for 5 sets up a few days back also. A 5 pack with pictures of all 5 boxes together.
 Do a fast message to confirm that if you need to though, and check back if you get an answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so everyone knows 100 percent.


----------



## Vain III

The AKG's are quite tip dependent. Monster's triple flanges make them so bass light and put quite an emphasis on the mid-range. The Auvio Tips bring out a more (almost) flat tonality, and the Moshi hybrids bring da supa V shape. I am afraid of what foams would do to the bass. They're definitely a fun pair of IEM. Make me appreciate how well the Oms manage to keep nice mid/treble-range while still being bass-heavy.


----------



## BenF

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Too late......
> .... if the seller re-list these for more than $50 i wouldn't buy them. It's like the lame @ss Zu-cable thing ALL over again. I know supply and demand dictates the prices in the free market but the old Sony XBA-3s dropped to as low as $50 at one time so......
> 
> Fff the seller he if wants to milk these, i would boycott him that's for sure.


 
 So ZE-1000 isn't worthy of a price tag over 30$?
 I thought it was supposed to compete with M200...


----------



## doctorjazz

peterdlai said:


> Those TEAC ZE-1000 have an MSRP of $350. :basshead:



Hmmmm...list $350, selling <$100, some good reviews....sounds familiar


----------



## Imsorrywallet

Are these Ze-1000 better than the Zero Audio Carbo Basso/Tenore or the recently available Havi b3 pro first edition?


----------



## jant71

My bid was declined. Oh well. Only way I was really taken the TEAC. Want the VSD3S which is over the ear and more interesting; better looking and shares connectors with the Fostex. I'm just more into the Vsonic I guess.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> My bid was declined. Oh well. Only way I was really taken the TEAC. Want the VSD3S which is over the ear and more interesting; better looking and shares connectors with the Fostex. I'm just more into the Vsonic I guess.


 
 The TEAC is a 6 year old design now. Driver technology has progressed immensely since.
  
 The allure of it is that for $30, you get a dual BA, which is hard to find in the price range. I wouldn't spend much more than $30 on a 6 year old IEM design either.


----------



## jant71

Of course, let's not forget, putting those funds towards another Mikros 90 is also higher on the list


----------



## TekeRugburn

bhazard said:


> The TEAC is a 6 year old design now. Driver technology has progressed immensely since.
> 
> The allure of it is that for $30, you get a dual BA, which is hard to find in the price range. I wouldn't spend much more than $30 on a 6 year old IEM design either.




The ath-ck10 is about that old and it still stomps on most iems to this day. 

Just because something is new or "cutting edge" doesn't make it automatically better.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Of course, let's not forget, putting those funds towards another Mikros 90 is also higher on the list




If the teac sounds close to the mikros, you are missing out. 

Edut:nvm!


----------



## bhazard

tekerugburn said:


> The ath-ck10 is about that old and it still stomps on most iems to this day.
> 
> Just because something is new or "cutting edge" doesn't make it automatically better.


 
 Agreed. That's why I threw my $30 at it without hesitation. I try to keep my limited funds towards finding new rare stuffs, but a good deal is a good deal.


----------



## sfwalcer

benf said:


> So ZE-1000 isn't worthy of a price tag over 30$?
> I thought it was supposed to compete with M200...


 
 ^ ehhh if you read my previous post it's mostly not worth it based on principle. And like i said before the Sony XBA-3 once dropped to as low as $50 in bestbuy and these ZE1Ks DOES NOT best them, so if the seller suddenly wants to milk them for A LOT more due to the sudden increase of interest, he save them then cuz i don't like to be played like a sucka'.
  
 Also the built quality/ looks of these are worth about the $30 cuz most $30 sets these days are MUCH better built. The look/ built of these are EXTREMELY dated, but thank god they sound good.
  
 This was EXACTLY what happened to those stupid Zu missions cables, they suddenly jacked up price and decided to no longer offer that initial low price due to sudden attention it got here on head-fi, so........ Fff them tbh.
  
  


jant71 said:


> My bid was declined. Oh well. Only way I was really taken the TEAC. Want the VSD3S which is over the ear and more interesting; better looking and shares connectors with the Fostex. I'm just more into the Vsonic I guess.


 
 ^ Told ya' to just get them for the $30, oh well.....
  
  
  


bhazard said:


> The TEAC is a 6 year old design now. Driver technology has progressed immensely since.
> 
> The allure of it is that for $30, you get a dual BA, which is hard to find in the price range. I wouldn't spend much more than $30 on a 6 year old IEM design either.


 
  
 +


tekerugburn said:


> The ath-ck10 is about that old and it still stomps on most iems to this day.
> 
> Just because something is new or "cutting edge" doesn't make it automatically better.


 
 ^ What Teke said, these look dated as hell, but the sound makes up for it, they kinda remind me of those piss ppor built more Chinaman iems, but appears more durable i hope. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


jant71 said:


> Of course, let's not forget, putting those funds towards another Mikros 90 is also higher on the list


 
 ^ What jants said, if they seller decides to milk them and re-list these ZA1Ks for more than $50, you are A LOT better off getting the Martin Logan 90s, cuz they destroy these iems with ease. Esp. since they can be had from newegg for only $70 shipped, WHAT WHAT WHAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DEAL OF THE YEAR HANDS DOWN!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> *^ What jants said, if they seller decides to milk them and re-list these ZA1Ks for more than $50, you are A LOT better off getting the Martin Logan 90s, cuz they destroy these iems with ease. Esp. since they can be had from newegg for only $70 shipped, WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I definitely agree. I will buy the mikros when they are $59.99
  
 Since I still can't cough up 73 yet..


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> I definitely agree. I will buy the mikros when they are $59.99
> 
> Since I still can't cough up 73 yet..


 

 ^ Same here when it drops to $60 it's tyme to go in for another set for rainy dayz. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And for modding.


----------



## bhazard

Sell me on the Mikros. I am VERY close to pulling the trigger. At $60 I would be sold.
  
 Between the Narmoo (Corecool) IEM, The Don Scorpio gorgeous looking sets, and the TEAC, I really need to justify spending the $70 on an on-ear set (which I can't stand). I hated the M-80 for reference.


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Sell me on the Mikros. I am VERY close to pulling the trigger. At $60 I would be sold.
> 
> Between the Narmoo (Corecool) IEM, The Don Scorpio gorgeous looking sets, and the TEAC, I really need to justify spending the $70 on an on-ear set (which I can't stand). I hated the M-80 for reference.


 
  
 If you want to be sold on them, just go to the Mikros thread. If you don't want to be sold on them, stay away from that thread. The hype there is so crazy that even though I haven't gotten my pair to try yet, I'm now trying to resist buying a 2nd pair for modding (now that they are on sale at newegg*.ca* for $89). People are getting 4 pairs for crying out loud!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Ladies and Gentleman, Boys and Girls, it's time for today's DOGWALK DISCOVERIES (be still, my heart)...

(international edition)

first, monster Israeli guitarist Oz Noy shredding Monk...


Not really international, from Athens, Ga, but named for/inspired by the leader's break up with a woman from Montreal, so the judges will allow it...


U2, sounding like they come from Athens, Ga...

Finally, somthing good from our Northern neighbors, Canadian in origin, Joni discovering jazz


----------



## Dsnuts

So a very interesting turn of events regarding the Narmoo RIM phones..I should have known to try out some other tips an honest mistake.. The stock tips provided by Narmoo are throw away tips. These have the same quality of them tips they put onto earphones you buy at the check out desk at your local walmart for $5. The tips are some of the widest tips I have ever seen on an earphone. Much wider than the sound nozzle of the phones. I am now convinced these tips was diffusing the much better sound that these phones actually emit. I mentioned these phones have a larger sound and now I find out one of the reasons why was the tips had a cone effect in my ear canal spreading out the sound.
  
 Providing an oversized wide nozzle tip is not an issue per se but the real issue is that the stock tips are also very thin and flimsy making it harder to seal inside the ear and you guys know what happens when your earphones don't seal right. In any case I threw on the UE tips which is now my standard tip I use on just about all my earphones.. The UE tips were made for these RIM phones The nozzle size of the RIM and the hole size of the UE tips are one in the same. The UE tips are physically longer more softer and the walls of the tips much thicker making an easy seal for me.  More comfortable, better seal and most of all. Better sound. I noticed while the width of the stage might have been effected a touch by the UE tips but now the sound has more depth and better texture, better cohesiveness and best of all better clarity.
  
 I will let you all in on something. These phones with UE tips now sound like discovery material, the phones themselves was merely good when I reviewed them. Now I am actually hearing their full potential and I have to say I am now officially impressed..The entire sound is much more focused which was somehow missing from the stock tip configuration. These will cost around $24ish shipped to you.  Completely worth owning for your collection..
  
 Oh and by the way. I was able to fit my DX50 with my RIMs in the case..The case alone is worth getting for that price.. No kidding. The X3 will also fit in the case as well.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, Ladies and Gentleman, Boys and Girls, it's time for today's DOGWALK DISCOVERIES (be still, my heart)...
> 
> (international edition)
> 
> first, monster Israeli guitarist Oz Noy shredding Monk...


 
  
 Hey doc, that Oz Noy is a freak, and I couldn't get through that video without feeling the need to go searching for more stuff of his (preferably higher quality vid). Found this one. Thanks for that discovery!
 
  
 Here's a good little documentary vid:

  
 They are all freaks lol!


----------



## d marc0

Someone is selling the R3 (Brand new!) at a very low price!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/699732/fs-brainwavz-r3-new-in-box-price-drop
  
 Definitely a steal if you don't mind the heavy cable and long ear guides...


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That was a great review Ds! Glad the UE tips are working well with them also. $24 bucks - pretty darned sweet! Maybe those Teac's got some competition!


----------



## waynes world

d marc0 said:


> Someone is selling the R3 (Brand new!) at a very low price!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/699732/fs-brainwavz-r3-new-in-box-price-drop
> 
> Definitely a steal if you don't mind the heavy cable and long ear guides...


 
  
 After your review of them, that makes me go "huh!". And, they are being sold in Canada... double 'huh!"!


----------



## Dsnuts

Them teacs might win in detail as they should because of them BAs but bass end. Lets just say these RIMS with the black tuning screws will rumble the wax out of your ears. Great cleaning tool these RIMS..


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> After your review of them, that makes me go "huh!". And, they are being sold in Canada... double 'huh!"!


 
  






 yep masa wayne!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Ladies and Gentleman, Boys and Girls, it's time for today's DOGWALK DISCOVERIES (be still, my heart)...
> ...




Very cool...I had wanted to find hat particular recording of him playing Monk's Trinkle Tinkle, which I heard on my walk in the studio version, from Twisted Blues. Wasn't available in that form, though, only some live versions, and I agree, sound is poor. The studio version sounds great and would have been preferable, but I had to settle. Do dig the documentary you posted,though, he is really crazy good!

Figured you'd be happy with some Canada related music


----------



## doctorjazz

Thread is making me crazy, between this and Deals discussion, I can just have my checks forwarded to PayPal and Tenso, LOL. On1 latest hyped phone, it seems, sounds appealing, notas rediculously expensive as some others (but this stuff adds up). Still gotta get my W4/W40 review for The Audiophile Voice on paper (yes, consensus is coming around to there being a difference, W40 better, I peek at the W40 thread, after a bit of disbelief they are starting to actually listen to it intead of assume what it is like from specs. maybe tomorrow get it, gotta work in the morning, have show tickets in the afternoon, maybe at night, have to submit that and the latest John Abercrombe album. (magazine is print only, on internet presence). Anyway, still engaged in the neverending schizy saga of my on again, off again love affair with the Mikros, currently burning the cheap Beats cable knock offs, sounded like mierd out of the box, took a quick listen in the middle of the break in (has bee about 2 days, not sure if I'll hold out for the general kazillion hours), sounded somewhat better, not as strident. We shall see...


----------



## doctorjazz

All right, too late here in the East, gonna crash, listen to Heavens or Westone 3 (they ain't bad, feel like they've been neglected during the W4/W40 shoot out).
(as an aside, at least for me, Westone headphones, at least the 3 I've mentioned here and tried, have the most ergonomically sound shape and fit...lots of iem's try to do something like it, get part in the outside of the canal, some in, none succeed with as much comfort and good seal as these (that I've tried) imo. (some other straight tubes that just go in deep do OK, different design)
OK, Bye, y'all


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Them teacs might win in detail as they should because of them BAs *but bass end*. Lets just say these RIMS with the black tuning screws will rumble the wax out of your ears. Great cleaning tool these RIMS..


 

 ^ Quoted!!! 
  
 For those doods that got in on these TEACs, ya'll are gonna be in for REAL nice treat. Nuff said.

  
 Oh btw what IEMs have you ever seen that comes with their own ear wax remover/ cleaning kit BUILT-IN their stock tips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... this probing is gonna' be an eargasmic one fo' sho. hoho


----------



## dweaver

Just tried a pair of SHR-1540 today and have to say they sounded unbelievably good. They address the bass issue of the 940 and also are a bit less bright, addressing that issue as well. They also are better built and more comfortable but less isolating.

In comparison to my K545 they are much more resolving and detailed with a larger more accurate sound stage. But the K545 has more bass and a bit softer treble I think. i didn't have my K545 when I listened to the 1540 so am going from memory, I am comfortable that the K545 had more bass for sure but my treble impression might be off.

The signatures are different enough that I would like to have both. The 1540 for detailed listening and the K545 for relaxed listening.


----------



## nick n

peterdlai said:


> I am skeptical that that's the case, otherwise I think it would be more clear in the description.
> 
> What I think the seller meant is that the IEMs come with 3 sets of ear tips.


 

 did you ask the seller? I just reread that and it is *really ambiguous*.  I shouldn't be so presumptuous, it is ebay after all.
  I will ask also right now and pm you when I get a response.  Crossing fingers.
  
 This'll teach me for not jumping on those 5 packs.  oh well next interesting cheaper discovery I will just get a whole caseload.
  
  
 By the way I did find an interesting iem in Japan that has a dynamic 13.6 mm driver but *reverse mounted facing the rears*. Cheapo and looks interesting. Will check in if I drop the hammer on one or two. Or three.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Quoted!!!
> 
> For those doods that got in on these TEACs, ya'll are gonna be in for REAL nice treat. Nuff said.
> 
> ...


 
 So how does it not best the xba-3s? 

 I'm just wondering besides the build quality, and cabling aside. More on the SQ.


----------



## nick n

That new Ultrasone Pyco  iem is now selling on ebay germany.  Their stuff has always been a bit expensive though.


----------



## mechgamer123

nick n said:


> That new Ultrasone Pyco  iem is now selling on ebay germany.  Their stuff has always been a bit expensive though.


 
 What, that's new? I thought it had been out for a while.
  
 One of my friends had it and it sounds pretty good! Nice warm sound without lacking in details or anything. I don't know if it's worth the $200 asking price but it's better than any of the other Ultrasones I've personally tried.


----------



## nick n

I just never ran into it before  and the only mention of it is in two posts here one being the july 15 2013 Japanese headphone show, so that is only a few months.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672513/15th-july-2013-tokyos-fujiya-summer-portaken-report.. 
 pics in the first post
  
  
 Are you thinking of the  Tio or IQ instead? I believe the Pyco is a new dynamic.
  
 Probably not they are both above 200.  Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> Just tried a pair of SHR-1540 today and have to say they sounded unbelievably good. They address the bass issue of the 940 and also are a bit less bright, addressing that issue as well. They also are better built and more comfortable but less isolating.
> 
> In comparison to my K545 they are much more resolving and detailed with a larger more accurate sound stage. But the K545 has more bass and a bit softer treble I think. i didn't have my K545 when I listened to the 1540 so am going from memory, I am comfortable that the K545 had more bass for sure but my treble impression might be off.
> 
> The signatures are different enough that I would like to have both. The 1540 for detailed listening and the K545 for relaxed listening.




Interesting, I have the 1540, felt almost the opposite (didn't compare to 940), bass strong but slightly soft, at first felt the highs were rolled off, came back with a kazillion hours of burn in, but still on the softer side...The mids are where all the action is, detailed, smooth (as I usually note, I think fit is often the culprit in different sound impressions...I have a small head, have them fully extended, still find the bass increases if I hold them against my head). Raslly nice phones, up there with my Senn 650's, more exciting sound in its way (though changing cables for the 650 seems to be waking it up, may go for a Cardas, now tried a no name from eBay)


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, on the latest obsessions.....er, I mean discoveries...have Accessory Jack open in the browser, AT ATM-IM-03 for $339.99. Have thinksound on1 up on Amazon for $252, not to mention the Japanese translation of the review for JVC HA-FX850 (of course, I don't need any of these). Any thoughts on these? Experience? Should I just go take a cold shower?


----------



## doctorjazz

Did I mention that I also have the brower tab open to Adorama, Sony XBA H3, not to mention the one open to Oppo 105 (but, of course, not the stock 105, but the high end mods available to it when/if I get it). I think it's time to just reboot the iMac...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, for your Sunday listening...


1 More, the Stones did a version (secular) very close to this, don't know if they heard something transitional between the Staples version and theirs,or they "adapted/approptiated" it themselves, enjoy...



OK, since I mentioned the Bad Boys, I'll post their (decidedly secular) version, from a TV show, Top of the Pops (they are lip syncing, though, the music is the studio version)


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, out of control (what else is new), was listening to "Something Inside of Me", WKCR on the way to work, playing Sam Cooke and the Soul Stirrers, figured there must be some sinners out there that could use a bit more help...
(Sam Cooke died at age 33-what a tragedy).


----------



## mochill

Fx850 will most definitely ship Monday via ems(usps)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, on the latest obsessions.....er, I mean discoveries...have Accessory Jack open in the browser, AT ATM-IM-03 for $339.99. Have thinksound on1 up on Amazon for $252, not to mention the Japanese translation of the review for JVC HA-FX850 (of course, I don't need any of these). Any thoughts on these? Experience? Should I just go take a cold shower?


 
 cold shower!  followed by buying spree!


----------



## mochill

Get on the woody train


----------



## mechgamer123

nick n said:


> I just never ran into it before  and the only mention of it is in two posts here one being the july 15 2013 Japanese headphone show, so that is only a few months.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/672513/15th-july-2013-tokyos-fujiya-summer-portaken-report..
> pics in the first post
> 
> ...


 
 Huh, I just looked on Amazon and it said it has been available since August of 2013, so it's not that old I guess.
  
 Nope, I definitely heard the Pyco. The only other Ultrasone I've heard is the 900 though.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> *So how does it not best the xba-3s? *
> 
> I'm just wondering besides the build quality, and cabling aside. More on the SQ.


 

 ^



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
 ................................................... YOU'LL SEE IN DUE TYME MY YOUNG GRASSHIPHOPER.


----------



## vlenbo

Well, the teac-ze1000 earphones ran out of stock..
  
 we're back to those $100 versions...
  
 I wish ebay accepted credit card...
  
 at least the heaven Vs are going back to $200 in amazon japan, $220 with tenso.
  
  
 HARMAN KARDON CLS FOR $62 shipping!
  
 http://www.shophq.com/offer/?offercode=441-033&track=-10451&cm_re=Z7-_-RV1-_-N


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Well, the teac-ze1000 earphones ran out of stock..
> 
> we're back to those $100 versions...
> 
> ...




Good price, gets good reviews from the quick skim I did, as I said, I remember the Stereophile reviewer liking them at $100-you going to do it? (do you have the XBAH3? How do you like them, haven't seen you mention them?) (I'd consider them, but I'm juggling the thought of so many different purchases already, just adds more confusion to the mix)

I did order the TEAC, long list I'm considering pulling trigger on...


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Good price, gets good reviews from the quick skim I did, as I said, I remember the Stereophile reviewer liking them at $100-you going to do it? (do you have the XBAH3? How do you like them, haven't seen you mention them?) (I'd consider them, but I'm juggling the thought of so many different purchases already, just adds more confusion to the mix)
> 
> I did order the TEAC, long list I'm considering pulling trigger on...


 
 Yup, and that's why I want them so bad...but..I can't buy them at the moment..I need to sell my headphone inventory first. I will probably sell the ath-re700s.
  
 I do have the xba-h3s, they are awesome sounding for their price! Big bold bass, with the nicest mids I've heard (since they sound pretty full bodied, and have incredible detail despite this thick sound), and the highs are amazing! While it isn't bright or sparkly, it has more than enough treble quality for you to enjoy your music with, adding layers upon layers of depth that you hear in your tunes when you run some rock, classical, jazz music!
  
 Pretty WIIIDE soundstage for me, and still has good imagery to help you get a sense of height as well, pretty good 3-D imagery.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, on the latest obsessions.....er, I mean discoveries...have Accessory Jack open in the browser, AT ATM-IM-03 for $339.99. Have thinksound on1 up on Amazon for $252, not to mention the Japanese translation of the review for JVC HA-FX850 (of course, I don't need any of these). Any thoughts on these? Experience? Should I just go take a cold shower?
> ...




Your wish is my command!!!!! batten down the credit cards!
, all hands on deck!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Good price, gets good reviews from the quick skim I did, as I said, I remember the Stereophile reviewer liking them at $100-you going to do it? (do you have the XBAH3? How do you like them, haven't seen you mention them?) (I'd consider them, but I'm juggling the thought of so many different purchases already, just adds more confusion to the mix)
> ...




How can you sell the RE-700? You almost had me buy it at least 50 times!!!! It's your baby!!!! No, no a thousand tomes no, I say!!!! Say it ain't so!!


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Good price, gets good reviews from the quick skim I did, as I said, I remember the Stereophile reviewer liking them at $100-you going to do it? (do you have the XBAH3? How do you like them, haven't seen you mention them?) (I'd consider them, but I'm juggling the thought of so many different purchases already, just adds more confusion to the mix)
> 
> *I did order the TEAC, long list I'm considering pulling trigger on...*


 
 ^ Great call doc, maybe these TEACs will make you sell off a lot of your other budget/ mid-fi iems/ gears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats, think you will like them A LOT.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Yup, and that's why I want them so bad...but..I can't buy them at the moment..I need to sell my headphone inventory first. I will probably sell the ath-re700s.
> 
> I do have the xba-h3s, they are awesome sounding for their price! Big bold bass, with the nicest mids I've heard (since they sound pretty full bodied, and have incredible detail despite this thick sound), and the highs are amazing! While it isn't bright or sparkly, it has more than enough treble quality for you to enjoy your music with, adding layers upon layers of depth that you hear in your tunes when you run some rock, classical, jazz music!
> 
> Pretty WIIIDE soundstage for me, and still has good imagery to help you get a sense of height as well, pretty good 3-D imagery.


 
  
 +


doctorjazz said:


> How can you sell the RE-700? You almost had me buy it at least 50 times!!!! It's your baby!!!! No, no a thousand tomes no, I say!!!! Say it ain't so!!


 
 ^ OH OH OH sell those H3's to me for $150. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i got 1st dibs. : P
  
 The Logans makes those RE700s redundant meng, just sell them while they're still hot.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> How can you sell the RE-700? You almost had me buy it at least 50 times!!!! It's your baby!!!! No, no a thousand tomes no, I say!!!! Say it ain't so!!


 
  
 I know, it is an act of blasphemy on my part!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I truly don't want to sell them, but if I want to try out those karmans, these babies are the ones to sell the most...
  


sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^ OH OH OH sell those H3's to me for $150.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's another reason why I want to sell, despite the differences in bass and vocal presentation. I hear that the harmans have the same martin logans sound sig (that means instruments are represented faithfully), while having bold bass, but not basshead levels. It has great highs, though they do not best the martin logans in that department, and soundstage and imagery varies...
  
 I so want it!! The mids are also warm...I want warm + heavily detailed mids from the karmans while having somewhat warm and detailed mids that come from the martins


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm sure someone has answered this somewhere, but is the Logan's clamp force pretty significant? 
  
 I keep looking at them but never finishing the deal because the thought of a vice on my head is simply not appealing. I tend to be very sensitive to clamp and really can't enjoy the music if it has it. Been spoiled by the HD598 disappearing on my head and letting the music be my focus.


----------



## ericp10

If people would take the I e to stretch it out it is really not that bad.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> That's another reason why I want to sell, despite the differences in bass and vocal presentation. I hear that the harmans have the same martin logans sound sig (that means instruments are represented faithfully), while having bold bass, but not basshead levels. It has great highs, though they do not best the martin logans in that department, and soundstage and imagery varies...
> 
> *I so want it!! The mids are also warm...I want warm + heavily detailed mids from the karmans while having somewhat warm and detailed mids that come from the martins*


 
 ^
... sounds like they would compliment each other VERY well if those impressions are on point.
  
  


kamakahah said:


> I'm sure someone has answered this somewhere, but is the Logan's clamp force pretty significant?
> 
> I keep looking at them but never finishing the deal because the thought of a vice on my head is simply not appealing. I tend to be very sensitive to clamp and really can't enjoy the music if it has it. Been spoiled by the HD598 disappearing on my head and letting the music be my focus.


 
  
 ^ I have no problems with the clamp force, and you can always stretch it out over a shoe box or something. But yes they are on-ears, and like all/ most on ears it's gonna make your ears sore within a hour or so. There are pad over pads mods that helps with the comfort A LOT for me, so............... YMMV.
  
 It's really easy to makes these comfortable tbh, and the leather headband is some of the most comfy/ good lookin' i have came across. Top built quality and materials and they look classy as hell.


----------



## bhazard

The Narmoo RIM should definitely be a discovery. It is actually the Corecool U2, but for once in my lifetime, I've seen a US vendor sell theirs cheaper than the Chinese OEM. It currently goes for $40+ direct from Corecool themselves.
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-4446857321.6.ZvhPiL&id=16724825965
  
 At the $23.99 Headfi coupon price right now, it's a freakin steal.


----------



## doctorjazz

I just went on the hour dog walk with the Mikros, the clamping force is OK, not intolerable, certainly less comfortable than my Shure 1540, Senn 650's (which are over ear, granted), though the Yamaha hp-200, on On Ear phone, is much more comfortable as well. You can make the ML more comfortable with stretching of the band, true, but I still feel them after a while (you buy them for the ML sound...)
OK, Dogwalk Discovery time...not that interesting this time out...iPod played Dead's Truckin' THREE TIMES!!! Still, you guys ain't gettin' off scott free, here goes...

Nice 60's soul sound to this...

Hawaiian slack key guitar masterOaaie Kotani


This must be one of the best Leonard Cohen covers ever...

And one more, to wake you up a bit, great band...


----------



## bhazard

I couldn't pass it up. Pulled the trigger on the *Mikros 90*, and will share my input when I get em.
  
 I also picked up a crapload of other unknowns that look gorgeous:
  
*The Don Scorpio Dolphin and Drama*.
http://donscorpio.taobao.com/
 355 yuan (54 USD) for the Dolphin white and 559 yuan (91 usd) for the Drama.
  
 These headphones look silly good, and the one person who took the leap on the Dolphin wrote an excellent review on them. I grabbed them both. The Dolphin looks just like the Parrot Zik, which is $399.
  
*VM Audio Elux Over Ear* $24 after coupon.
 These look pretty snazzy as well. Trying them. VM Innovations never lets me down.
  
*Narmoo RIM $24*
 It's a Corecool at cheaper than China prices. Sold.
  
 Still have others on the way too, and with the Havi Pro V1 back on the market and easier to get, there are some absolutely sick deals right now. Mochill thinks the Havi Pro II sounds close to the Cardias EM5813, so the Pro 1 is gonna blow the man's mind.


----------



## mochill

^lol  Purdy close and also Purdy far


----------



## mochill

The way its sound close is its naturalness


----------



## NightAngelz

Yamaha hph 200 for 50usd only. Anybody willing to help me buy then ship to Malaysia for me? ;p
  
http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/37343


----------



## mochill

Sfwalcer ....GIVE MORE IMPRESSION AND COMPARISONS FOT THE TEAC ZE1000


----------



## nehcrow

Ok be honest, the clamp force on the Mikros is high, as high as the HD25. Level of comfort is similar to the HD25 not much better. If you are sensitive to clamping, you will get a headache from these


----------



## sfwalcer

nightangelz said:


> Yamaha hph 200 for 50usd only. Anybody willing to help me buy then ship to Malaysia for me? ;p
> 
> http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/37343


 
 ^ If it weren't for these Logans i would be all over these but......................... i am content. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


mochill said:


> Sfwalcer ....GIVE MORE IMPRESSION AND COMPARISONS FOT THE TEAC ZE1000


 
 ^ Lets just say these sound like a hybrid instead of a duel BA, and sound pretty similar to the DUNU DN1000s in both signature/ presentation. 
  
 You hyped yet??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


nehcrow said:


> Ok be honest, the clamp force on the Mikros is high, as high as the HD25. Level of comfort is similar to the HD25 not much better. If you are sensitive to clamping, you will get a headache from these


 
 ^ LIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Welp with stock pads these hurt like a mofo after a hour or so, like most on ears. The easy solution is the pad over pad mod and stretch it over a shoe box, cuz better they clamp on the box than on your head. But for me it is one of the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When not in use clamp them over a shoe box the long way, so when you do use it the clamp force is not as tight. I for one don't have any problems with their clamp whatsoever. Maybe cuz my set was used and the previous owner already broke them in for me but....................... these are damn comfy for me, so YMMV.
  
  


mochill said:


> ^lol  Purdy close and also Purdy far


 
  
 +


mochill said:


> The way its sound close is its naturalness


 
  
 ^ LMAO way to backtrack. haha
  
 It's like saying welp i said they were similar cuz BOTH are IEMs.


----------



## NightAngelz

sfwalcer said:


> ^ If it weren't for these Logans i would be all over these but......................... i am content. hoho


 
 The more the merrier right? Or once you get bored of it you can always sell it to me


----------



## sfwalcer

nightangelz said:


> The more the merrier right? Or once you get bored of it you can always sell it to me


 

 ^ Just realized ehhh isn't those Yammies sold in Aussie land??? Can't help ya' there meng, i no live there. :  (


----------



## d marc0

nightangelz said:


> Yamaha hph 200 for 50usd only. Anybody willing to help me buy then ship to Malaysia for me? ;p
> 
> http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/37343


 
  
 It's AU$58 shipping included. Let me warn you tho... getting items shipped from Australia can be quite expensive. I reckon this is gonna cost between $25 and $50 just to send to you.


----------



## Shawn71

nightangelz said:


> Yamaha hph 200 for 50usd only. Anybody willing to help me buy then ship to Malaysia for me? ;p
> 
> http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/37343



This,almost looks a clone yamaha hph 200....open back from astrotec and model is as100. Take a look. Closed back is as200. Both has mitsubishi diaphragm.

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?products_id=52

Both astrotec(oemmer and have a good line-up of dynamic,BA and hybrids IEMs)and LMUE are reputed names here in our community.


----------



## NightAngelz

d marc0 said:


> It's AU$58 shipping included. Let me warn you tho... getting items shipped from Australia can be quite expensive. I reckon this is gonna cost between $25 and $50 just to send to you.


 
 If its less than a AU$100 shipped if would still be a bargain for me. The cheapest I could get here would be MYR430.


----------



## NightAngelz

shawn71 said:


> This,almost looks a clone yamaha hph 200....open back from astrotec and model is as100. Take a look. Closed back is as200. Both has mitsubishi diaphragm.
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?products_id=52
> 
> Both astrotec(oemmer and have a good line-up of dynamic,BA and hybrids IEMs)and LMUE are reputed names here in our community.


 
 HPH-200 is 48 ohms and Astrotec AS100 is 32ohms.


----------



## d marc0

nightangelz said:


> If its less than a AU$100 shipped if would still be a bargain for me. The cheapest I could get here would be MYR430.




I can help you out. But I can't tell how much to ship unless we have the size lo the box and the total weight.


----------



## Shawn71

nightangelz said:


> HPH-200 is 48 ohms and Astrotec AS100 is 32ohms.




almost clone externally...not an exact. This could workout cheap to yamaha if budget is a cocern too......


----------



## asadalavi1

Has anyone heard both the XB90EX and the RHA MA750?
 Any comparisons?


----------



## shotgunshane

As promised, info on Sony MH1 recabling can be found here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/707182/sony-mh1-recabled#post_10303132



Big thanks to sfwalcer for helping my find ZMF headphones.


----------



## mochill

Similar to the dunu for $30 seems good but not better then the te05


----------



## sfwalcer

shotgunshane said:


> As promised, info on Sony MH1 recabling can be found here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/707182/sony-mh1-recabled#post_10303132
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ SWEET BABY JESUS!!! DEM RECABLES LOOKS DAMN SEXCEE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 ME WANT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ZMF is GOD for taking on this project that many "seasoned" vets all rejected. BIG PROPS to him for offering the community this service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


mochill said:


> Similar to the dunu for $30 seems good but not better then the te05


 
  
 ^ Think you should pass these TEACs to some other head-fier tbh Chill cuz you have wayyyyy too much on your plate and you ain't gonna appreciate them.  You should have no problems selling them off for the price you got them for.
  
 $30 for this type of performance is UNHEARD of. But their original MSRP was a dumb $300 something though, so no wonder these didn't sell well. LMAO They are built like some cheapo $30 sets. haha The hell were they thinking.


----------



## mochill

Just tell me how they compare to the dnk


----------



## d marc0

shotgunshane said:


> As promised, info on Sony MH1 recabling can be found here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/707182/sony-mh1-recabled#post_10303132
> 
> ...



 



Yey! so happy!

I can finally get my MH1 recabled. woohoo!

Big thanks to Sf, shotgunshane and ZMF!

@shotgunshane Any changes/improvements in sound?


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Just tell me how they compare to the dnk


 
 ^ Think it's your turn to tell me how they compare to the rest of your collection. My work here is done. 
  
  


d marc0 said:


> shotgunshane said:
> 
> 
> > As promised, info on Sony MH1 recabling can be found here:
> ...


 
 ^ You and i alike meng. If only i didn't unloaded all my MH1Cs already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Should have copped a set of the MH1s when i had a chance recently, oh well these TEACs are keeping my REAL happy for now. : P


----------



## Grayson73

Not sure if it was mentioned, but Mikros 90 is $68.99 at Newegg and Amazon.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826532001
  
 http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS
  
 For newegg, it has the ironegg guarantee.  I bought it at $79 2 weeks ago and they're sending me a $10 gift card


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> ^ You and i alike meng. If only i didn't unloaded all my MH1Cs already. :rolleyes:
> ...




It is not too late my friend... Still plenty of mh1's out there. So glad I have 2!


----------



## Hutnicks

d marc0 said:


> It is not too late my friend... Still plenty of mh1's out there. So glad I have 2!


 

 Afraid the MH1's in any incarnation are nowhere near the level of the Teac.


----------



## d marc0

It is my official on-the-go iem to date. At $15, I still can't find anything better from mids to highs in terms of linearity. Plus with my EQed bass settings, someone confirmed they sounded like his er4s with smoother highs. Now that's unbeatable at $15 in my personal opinion. Can't say the same once I have recabled one of them tho...


----------



## MrEleventy

Been meaning to recable my set. Never had time but I think I'll give it a try one of these weekends. I ordered some parts to redo my DT770s, Going to rewire the hp to a balanced configuration, install a mini-xlr 4pin jack and make a matching cable. I'll fit in recabling the MH1-C into there somewhere...


----------



## MrEleventy

Bah, they canceled my tascam ze-1000 order.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Bah, they canceled my tascam ze-1000 order.


 

 ^ WEAKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!
  
 Frack who was the mofo that cleared them out, if true that is GRRR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thought it was the seller pulling the listing due to a sudden influx of interest/ purchases and wants to jack up the prices, but seems like someone hoarded all the sets instead. :  (


----------



## MrEleventy

Yeah, the guy msg'd me saying some guy bought 22 sets from another listing. From Tx.


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Yeah, the guy msg'd me saying some guy bought 22 sets from another listing. From Tx.


 

 ^ Meng that's some weak stuff. Mofos like that ruins it for everyone. He should have just canceled that fools order instead. haha
  
 DAMN IT!!! Sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Keep us posted on your possible MH1C recable. Good luck meng!!!


----------



## PeterDLai

grayson73 said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned, but Mikros 90 is $68.99 at Newegg and Amazon.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826532001
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh wow, there's even a $20 rebate card offered if purchased through NewEgg ($48.99 after $20.00 rebate card). I'm an IEM guy, but this is tempting considering the hype...


----------



## gikigill

Just ordered 2 Yamaha HPH 200, 1 for me and the second one for Nightangelz.


----------



## doctorjazz

Cancelled my Teac order as well, same story about the big buy in Texas. Oh well...


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> Oh wow, there's even a $20 rebate card offered if purchased through NewEgg ($48.99 after $20.00 rebate card). I'm an IEM guy, but this is tempting considering the hype...


 
  
 Man, that deal needs to be nailed.


----------



## esteebin

grayson73 said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned, but Mikros 90 is $68.99 at Newegg and Amazon.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826532001
> 
> ...


 
  
  


peterdlai said:


> Oh wow, there's even a $20 rebate card offered if purchased through NewEgg ($48.99 after $20.00 rebate card). I'm an IEM guy, but this is tempting considering the hype...


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> Man, that deal needs to be nailed.


 
  
 Hope you guys don't mind but I passed this deal to the deals thread giving credit to Grayson73 for letting us know about it. It's early in the year but this may be a contender for deal of the year...


----------



## Hutnicks

esteebin said:


> Hope you guys don't mind but I passed this deal to the deals thread giving credit to Grayson73 for letting us know about it. It's early in the year but this may be a contender for deal of the year...


 

 Oh you mean THAT thread where they are hawking spongebob phones?


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys, I think I'm just going to order some ZMF's as soon as I get the  funds as that 400 dollar is a mighty fine deal with both the MH1s and the ZMFs both recabled and the ZMFs are coloured (Blue, red, white, and black, or custom)


----------



## bhazard

Got a nice little headphone in today, the* Jolly Roger M1*. It's made by Sades, who makes some nice gaming headphones. They looked nice and they have a Pirate font, so I had to try them.
  
 Full remote + mic, detachable cable, comfy pads. Nice bass levels with slight bleed, but mids and treble are still pretty clear. Typical V sig.
  
 It's no Mikros 90 deal, but it's a nice little $30 pickup as a gift or portable pair. Can be found on ebay, dx.com, and lots of other places.
 http://dx.com/p/jolly-roger-m1-folding-headphones-w-microphone-for-iphone-ipad-samsung-black-grey-275643#.Uwwh1PldXh5


----------



## nick n

awww no way guys seriously.
  
 that's SAD.
  
 Some $%#@r got all of them in one go?? Well now we know who to boycott.
  This thread was his only chance of sellin, now let's pull that rug out from under them.
  
 SF get busy and re-edit *all* your posts on them...


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> awww no way guys seriously.
> 
> that's SAD.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ What is it was I that got them alls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that's a twist for ya'...................................................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But i ain't no Texan though so............. : P


----------



## esteebin

hutnicks said:


> Oh you mean THAT thread where they are hawking spongebob phones?


 

 Yea they had care bears in there too. I miss the deals thread where it's specifically IEMs or portables or amps...


----------



## Hutnicks

esteebin said:


> Yea they had care bears in there too. I miss the deals thread where it's specifically IEMs or portables or amps...


 

 Better off in here or the Hype thread. At least you know what you're getting into.


----------



## bhazard

So get this, I got my Pistons directly from Xiaomi the other day, and the packaging is actually different than the ibuygou ones. Xiaomi has a stronger chocolate smell, a metal shirt clip, and the tips are labeled s,m,l instead of with symbols. Maybe EVERYONE got fakes? Lol

The two versions sound the same though, but I'll have to a/b them to be 100% sure.


----------



## Vain III

Really enjoying the AKG K323. They're not quite up to the same level of SQ as the Om IEP, but they're pretty damn close and so comfortable! I've slept with these things in my ear. I get the best seal I've ever gotten from a headphone. I'm actually thinking about selling the Oms IEP.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I really like the K323's as well. Very comfortable, great isolation and sounds great as well.


----------



## quartertone

bhazard said:


> So get this, I got my Pistons directly from Xiaomi the other day, and the packaging is actually different than the ibuygou ones. Xiaomi has a stronger chocolate smell, a metal shirt clip, and the tips are labeled s,m,l instead of with symbols. Maybe EVERYONE got fakes? Lol
> 
> The two versions sound the same though, but I'll have to a/b them to be 100% sure.


 
  
 The plot thickens...


----------



## Hibo

Does anybody knows the TDK BA200?
  
 http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B006TC9842/
  
 There is an offer for EU customers for 80 EUR incl. shipping (110 USD)


----------



## quartertone

Doesn't anyone else want to try the Sony MDR-EX650? Really been enjoying them - very satisfying bass, powerful but clean.


----------



## MuZo2

hibo said:


> Does anybody knows the TDK BA200?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B006TC9842/
> 
> There is an offer for EU customers for 80 EUR incl. shipping (110 USD)


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/584123/tdk-ba200-appreciation-thread


----------



## Hibo

muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/584123/tdk-ba200-appreciation-thread


 
  
 Thanks!
  


bhazard said:


> *The Don Scorpio Dolphin and Drama*
> ...... I grabbed them both....


 
  
 I'm curious about your impression and the comparision between dolphin and drama. Have you ordered with fast shipping?


----------



## NightAngelz

gikigill said:


> Just ordered 2 Yamaha HPH 200, 1 for me and the second one for Nightangelz.


 
 Almost everyone in this thread already has that headphone lol


----------



## bhazard

quartertone said:


> Doesn't anyone else want to try the Sony MDR-EX650? Really been enjoying them - very satisfying bass, powerful but clean.


 
 Need more reviews on it. It's hard to justify a $100 single dynamic purchase with nice hybrids and dual drivers coming in at well under $100 lately.


----------



## nihontoman

Just got my TCL Idol X + phone (the one with ESS 9018 M dac and somefancy amplifier in it. comes with a pretty nice set of iems. they already sound really good. will do a review/impressions on both of them soon...


----------



## ericp10

I could not figure out how to pay for that Dolphin and Drama, I want them both, but I'm not giving up a credit card number.Also didn't understand what the shipping cost is.
  
  
 On another note, I remember thinking the Doppios didn't have much bass when I first heard them. I'm trying to figure out where this bass has come from. This dual BA has great bass (especially sub bass), yet still a balanced sound. Well done ZA!!!


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> I could not figure out how to pay for that Dolphin and Drama, I want them both, but I'm not giving up a credit card number.Also didn't understand what the shipping cost is.
> 
> 
> On another note, I remember thinking the Doppios didn't have much bass when I first heard them. I'm trying to figure out where this bass has come from. This dual BA has great bass (especially sub bass), yet still a balanced sound. Well done ZA!!!


 
 You need to use a Taobao forwarding service such as Mistertao, engtaobao, etc.
  
 You paste the link to the item in their websites. You then "check out" on those websites. they both use alipay, which is a very secure CC transaction portal owned by one of the largest companies in the world, Alibaba.
  
 The items then get delivered to them. They package it up (your choice of shipping + cost, depends on the weight), charge a commission fee (usually 8%), and send it out to you.
  
 Aliexpress, Amazon, ebay, and lots of other online stores are much easier to use, but Taobao is HUGE, and has a crazy amount of stuff from nearly every company in China on it. Taobao doesn't ship internationally though, and is 100% in chinese. It's like China's own Amazon, but way bigger.


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> You need to use a Taobao forwarding service such as Mistertao, engtaobao, etc.
> 
> You paste the link to the item in their websites. You then "check out" on those websites. they both use alipay, which is a very secure CC transaction portal owned by one of the largest companies in the world, Alibaba.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay... Thanks.


----------



## vlenbo

Who's the wise guy that made the harman kardon cl's get out of stock from Shophq's website? I was just about to order them today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 They're sold out now, and I wonder if the price will stay the same!


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill




----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


>



Say something! Anything!!!

Hype this up, now!!


Enjoy..


----------



## ericp10

Yeah, don't torture us like you usually do. And how we know that isn't just some stock photo anyway?  Hmmmmm?


----------



## ericp10

lol   let me say I'm JOKING before your legion of followers decide to attack me again, mochill ....


----------



## mochill

Look at my bedsheets


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Look at my bedsheets



So you're saying that this is someone else's photo you found?  you had pink bedsheets not black and white sir!


----------



## mochill




----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> Okay... Thanks.


 
 Penonaudio just got the Drama in. I like how he pays attention to Head-fi.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=231


----------



## nihontoman

I thought you took a listen and jazzed all over the bedsheets :X that's only thing that came to my mind when I loocked at that black and white mess...


----------



## mochill

Ewwwwwz.....who doesn't change there bedsheets


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> I thought you took a listen and jazzed all over the bedsheets :X that's only thing that came to my mind when I loocked at that black and white mess...


 
 LOL
  
 Deserves a +1
  
 Nice pictures mochill, we're just teasing you. Enjoy them, but don't you dare leave headfi for good if they're awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, were you the one that bought the Cl's? Because someone owes me $62.00 that I was going to use for those headphones.


----------



## mochill

Yes I mentally jazzed in my mind :eek:


----------



## mochill

No veils whatsoever in midrange and amazing timbre


----------



## mochill

And never heard treble so clear and extended


----------



## ericp10

Just tell me the mids aren't recessed, mochill. Because I loved the FX700 except for the extremely recessed mids. 
  
 Happy listening!!


----------



## ericp10

lol at you fellas!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> No veils whatsoever in midrange and amazing timbre


 
  
 +


mochill said:


> And never heard treble so clear and extended


 
 Is it truly worth $400?
  
 Give me your best one worded answer.  PLEASE


----------



## mochill

Soundstage is so immense and open beating the cardas :eek:


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> Penonaudio just got the Drama in. I like how he pays attention to Head-fi.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=231


 
  
  
 Thank you for that information, sir!


----------



## jant71

quartertone said:


> Doesn't anyone else want to try the Sony MDR-EX650? Really been enjoying them - very satisfying bass, powerful but clean.


 
 Pushing for the discovery to catch on!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ WEAKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!
> 
> Frack who was the mofo that cleared them out, if true that is GRRR!!!
> 
> ...


 
 sfwalcer discovery shut down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mochill said:


>


 
 Man, look at those fatties!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Soundstage is so immense and open beating the cardas


 
 You're getting there...come on...MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## mochill

DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> DO IT NOW!!!!!!!!


 
 You mean buy it?


----------



## mochill

Beating everything in my collection with no BURN IN :basshead:


----------



## mochill

Infinitely ....go go go BUY IT!!!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Infinitely ....go go go BUY IT!!!!!!


 
 All depends...
  
  
 Is the midrange recessed like eric asked?


----------



## DannyBai

Any initial impressions mochill. PLEASE


----------



## mochill

Better midrange then the te-05


----------



## vlenbo

Is it a balanced jvc earphone? Too much highs, bass, or mids?
 Or are they all equal?


----------



## DannyBai

Oh man. How's the fit and housing size compared to TE-05?


----------



## vwinter

The FX700 had amazing mids, there just wasn't much of them...

How's isolation?


----------



## mochill

Midrange has warmth to it ...its perfectly in line with the bass and treble...no recession whatsoever and amazing iem indeed ...:eek:


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Midrange has warmth to it ...its perfectly in line with the bass and treble...no recession whatsoever and amazing iem indeed ...


 




JVC KENWOOD stereo headphones HA-FX850 JVC Kenwood (2014/2/20) 
 *¥ 35,454* 
  

  

  

 GET THEM NOW!!!


----------



## mochill

Fits like the te-05 and is very lite weight


----------



## mochill

Medium isolation


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Midrange has warmth to it .*..its perfectly in line with the bass and treble...no recession whatsoever and amazing iem indeed *...


 
  
  
*SOLD!!!*
  


vwinter said:


> The FX700 had amazing mids, there just wasn't much of them...
> 
> How's isolation?


 
  
 Oh, I never stated the mids weren't amazing...I stated they were too recessed for my liking....lol


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks mochill.


----------



## mochill

Ultra organic and natural


----------



## ericp10

All I was concerned about was the mids. I already know what a wonderful timbre, bass and highs this family of earphones possess. No recessed mids and I'm in!


----------



## DannyBai

Now I gotta decide on the FX850 or Donguri.


----------



## vlenbo

I'll wait until it drops at $300 for me then. 
  
 Can't wait to hear the magical jvc woodies at work.
  
 TOLD YOU SF! TOLD YO SO!!
  




  
 And look, he has his horse!


----------



## mochill

I never owned any wooden iem but dayuumm they sure are purdy.....and what is this recessed mids you speak of


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> I'll wait until it drops at $300 for me then.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the magical jvc woodies at work.
> 
> ...


 
 I think you will be waiting a long time my friend. The FX750 and FX650 are already at about $300 or below.


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> Now I gotta decide on the FX850 or Donguri.


 
 why? you know you'll get both!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Now I gotta decide on the FX850 or Donguri.


 
  
 My friend, there is suppose to be a significant improvement over the FX700, which was a FANTASTIC earphone except for the recessed mids. So I believe mochill on the mids, and I would suggest getting this one. There was nothing like the timbre of the FX700, so I believe they improved on a great sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow I am so excited to bet getting my FX850 soon. Can't wait.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> I think you will be waiting a long time my friend. The FX750 and FX650 are already at about $300 or below.


 
 Nnghh...I'll wait it out two weeks probably, then pulling the trigger since this is the case...
  
 Welp, time to sell the re700s, as much as I hate to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
@DannyBai 
  
 Aren't the Donguri worth $450 danny?
  
 Like eric said earlier. 
  
 (while he didn't say this part)Maybe this is the better phone, or similarly well sounded phone like the donguris for 100 dollars less!


----------



## ericp10

Anyone heard these?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/RHA-SA950i-Portable-Headphone-Titanium/dp/B008JFRRYK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1393356398&sr=8-6&keywords=rha+headphones


----------



## caracara08

I really need to unsub us thread. Now I was the jvc.


----------



## DannyBai

Can't do both Zelda, lol. 
I'm leaning toward the jvc's since I'm not sure about the bass and treble of the Donguri. No real impressions on those anyway. Mochill hasn't failed me yet so I'm down with what he says. Gotta have a woodie in the collection.


----------



## vlenbo

caracara08 said:


> I really need to unsub us thread. Now I was the jvc.


 
 That is a beautiful sentence you constructed.
  
 It shows that this thread is community based, but we can't all unsub it. I guess the jvcs' hype now made you into the phone itself, so.....
 Buy them now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Btw...
  
 how is the bass on the jvc woodies? Is it tiiiiiight as heck, while having the most orgasmic quality you ever heard of?


----------



## eke2k6

ericp10 said:


> Anyone heard these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RHA-SA950i-Portable-Headphone-Titanium/dp/B008JFRRYK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1393356398&sr=8-6&keywords=rha+headphones


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-sa950i/reviews/9227


----------



## quartertone

bhazard said:


> quartertone said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anyone else want to try the Sony MDR-EX650? Really been enjoying them - very satisfying bass, powerful but clean.
> ...


 
  
 More like $85, and multiple drivers doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## ericp10

eke2k6 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-sa950i/reviews/9227


 
  
 Thank eke2k6. I think you would love the MartinLogans Mikros 90 (if you haven't tried it already).


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> That is a beautiful sentence you constructed.
> 
> It shows that this thread is community based, but we can't all unsub it. I guess the jvcs' hype now made you into the phone itself, so.....
> Buy them now.
> ...


 
  
 The FX700 was truly "basshead" level. Of course, mochill can tell us about the FX850, but I'm sure it's not bass-light.


----------



## vlenbo

+1 on that martin logans recommendation, especially with that rebate now. Have you heard the harman kardon cls eke?


----------



## eke2k6

Thanks for the recs, but portable headphones are like the freckled, unwanted stepchildren in my audio family. On the go, I'd rather use iems, and at home I stick with full-sized phones...or iems.
  
 Plus I'm limiting my audio budget to stuff I have a hunch will excite me. I only have so many ears.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Not trying to be an ass here but I thought this was meant to be the discovery thread? $400+ iem's aren't a discovery imo.


----------



## sfwalcer

gee simpson said:


> Not trying to be an ass here but I thought this was meant to be the discovery thread? $400+ iem's aren't a discovery imo.


 
  
 ^ "Discovery" is all relative............................. but yeah i fully agree with your sentiments there gee.


----------



## waynes world

From the OP:


> As there are so many products out there in headphone land that just goes unnoticed. *I hope this thread will uncover some gems *that should not be missed by this community. Everyone on this thread should feel at home and no one is going to judge you based on your experience with said new products. *I welcome everyone's take on anything they feel is a discovery for them*. Remember this is not just a discovery for the community but should be about a discovery for you. Thanks for reading and supporting the thread .


 
  
 No pricing distinction. And "gems" can get pricey!


----------



## caracara08

these higher priced "discoveries are always less talked about. The bulk of what goes on here is lower priced stuff and I am completely happy wiht this thread that way. I wouldnt want it to avoid gear just because its priced a little higher than a $20 iem that sounds great. If it was solely just lower priced stuff, I think I really would unsub. I enjoy learning abou tthese budget options but therye not my focus right now.  To see people like Ericp enjoying new gear like he lists on this thread keeps me coming back.


----------



## mochill

Bass is tight and organic as can be....so much emotion is the miss its awesome...treble so clean and transparent,it make the doppios veiled ...just get them guys ...if you can afford them . It even makes the mikros and te-05 sound veiled in comparison .


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Bass is tight and organic as can be....so much emotion is the miss its awesome...treble so clean and transparent,it make the doppios veiled ...just get them guys ...if you can afford them . It even makes the mikros and te-05 sound veiled in comparison .


 

 ^ LMAO the one mili dollar question is how do these compare to the JVC FXZ200s??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I know how you REALLY feels about them. haha


----------



## mochill

Those are looooooooong gone


----------



## mochill

These are my favorite iem so far and the best of jvc...its studio monitor sound which I guess is flat


----------



## waynes world

caracara08 said:


> these higher priced "discoveries are always less talked about. The bulk of what goes on here is lower priced stuff and I am completely happy wiht this thread that way. I wouldnt want it to avoid gear just because its priced a little higher than a $20 iem that sounds great. If it was solely just lower priced stuff, I think I really would unsub. I enjoy learning abou tthese budget options but therye not my focus right now. * To see people like Ericp enjoying new gear like he lists on this thread keeps me coming back.*


 
  
 +1


----------



## jant71

gee simpson said:


> Not trying to be an ass here but I thought this was meant to be the discovery thread? $400+ iem's aren't a discovery imo.


 

 Nah, discovery is anything new found that may be interesting. No one defined it as budget gems. We've had $8 Monoprices to $500 Cardas' and lots in between. Mostly Japanese and Chinese brands(though that spawned a separate thread) and less mainstream stuff than it having to do with the price.


----------



## audiobot

Do the housings stick out a lot? Fit was more of my issue with the FX700. I should be getting the Aurisonics Rockets soon enough and I believe I will be able to push them deep into my ear canal. Damn. I'm pissed the housing is so large. Will look like a fool with these on my commute, much like the last JVC iems (FXZ100 & 200). I just can't see myself going back that route.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you caracara08 and waynes world for somehow getting me off of my elitist mountaintop to exchange ideas with you little people. Although I've been informed my credibility may be shot (on another thread)because I described the EX1000's treble as like hot daggers in my ears with hot sauce poured on it. But...let them non elitists eat cake I say! lol


----------



## Gee Simpson

No worries guys. I guess I stand corrected


----------



## audiobot

ericp10 said:


> Thank you caracara08 and waynes world for somehow getting me off of my elitist mountaintop to exchange ideas with you little people. Although I've been informed my credibility may be shot (on another thread)because I described the EX1000's treble as like hot daggers in my ears with hot sauce poured on it. But...let them non elitists eat cake I say! lol


 
 Did you pledge for the Aurisonics Rockets kickstarter? I see you have 2 Aurisonics on your best of. Would love to hear your impression on them.


----------



## sfwalcer

gee simpson said:


> No worries guys. I guess I stand corrected


 

 ^ Nah it's "Discovery" inflated. Dat inflation boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But like i said it's all relative...........


----------



## d marc0

mochill said:


> Bass is tight and organic as can be....so much emotion is the miss its awesome...treble so clean and transparent,it make the doppios veiled ...just get them guys ...if you can afford them . It even makes the mikros and te-05 sound veiled in comparison .




Wot!? Stop it meng... I can't afford this!


----------



## waynes world

You might as well ask mochill to stop breathing lol!


----------



## d marc0

Lol! Or Maybe I should stay away from the discovery thread... Man! All these new goodies!


----------



## mochill

Holly carp...epic timbre and everything else


----------



## doctorjazz

Not only is it impossible to keep up with all the discoveries, it's even impossible to keep up with the comments on the discoveries, who's commenting on what LOL!


----------



## mochill

Jvc hafx850 is what!!!!


----------



## audionewbi

Dt1350 selling for 180 usd on amazon us.


----------



## mochill

Burning in the fx850 with fiio x3 low gain volume 60 using daft punk random access memory and hearing amazing sound and improvements without putting them in my ears....the treble just floats in the air and the vocals as well ...bass is tight as hell


----------



## caracara08

must... continue... to resist...


----------



## doctorjazz

audionewbi said:


> Dt1350 selling for 180 usd on amazon us.




Got it for less (granted, during Christmas sale season), don't love them, prefer Senn Amperiors (can be had $120-130 range if you watch for them), Yamaha HPH-200, ML Mikros 90, all of which can be had for significantly less


----------



## caracara08

why am I making an account on buysmartjapan.com...


----------



## bhazard

Got this bad boy in today. METAL! Senmai SM-HD900.
  

  

  
 If I wasn't running the Mikros 90 side by side along these right now, I'd have been more impressed with these DJ type cans. The Senmai has the better bass and warmth by far, but the mids get pushed a bit too much. This could change with burn in. Treble nicely extends too. Very clear and not recessed at all for a HP with nice bass, but at ~$70 for both, the Mikros is the better value.


----------



## Dsnuts

caracara08 said:


> why am I making an account on buysmartjapan.com...


 

 I would go the tenso rout instead. Amazon Japan has the FX850 for around $350 right now. With shipping that is gonna be around $370 total the cheapest by far. I believe Mochill payed around $433 for his pair.
  
 But he did get them quick. I don't expect to see my pair till end of the week if not early next week.


----------



## caracara08

There is also conversion fees when buying from Amazon. Jp. I usually find myself paying more than I thought it would be by just checking how much it would convert to. Looks like buys mart comes out to just over 400


----------



## Dsnuts

If is it around $20-$30 difference I suppose it don't matter much..Might as well get the faster shipping.


----------



## caracara08

I have resisted for tonight. Got some health things going on so codeine is kicking in. 
When are yours coming in Ds?


----------



## Dsnuts

caracara08 said:


> I have resisted for tonight. Got some health things going on so codeine is kicking in.
> When are yours coming in Ds?


 

 Well going off of Mochills experience I hope he is right on all accounts.. I should have mines by the end of the week if I am lucky. Sometimes LA customs sits on something for a week before they let it go which is odd. If it goes through a different port than I will get it sooner than later. Early next week at the latest. 
  
 Woop! 1,500th pages on the discovery thread. Lol over 22K posts I have lost count.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Nice little thing to end off the night for all of you


----------



## EuphonicArin

and just for the lols


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like Joker got a hold of the Narmoo RIM phones. Impression on here..http://theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-t-peos-accidentally-extraordinary-meze-narmoo-astrotec-olasonic-ear-earphones/
  
 I agree with Jokers take on them but he is hearing them with probably no burn in and using the stock tips. I hope to see a new selection of better sounding tips for the RIMs in a possible future update. The stock tips vs my UE tips there is a clear difference. I sent some better tips to Narmoo to prove my point about the stock tips. In any case.. You all should be reading some more impressions of them very soon.


----------



## NightAngelz

ericp10 said:


> Thank you caracara08 and waynes world for somehow getting me off of my elitist mountaintop to exchange ideas with you little people. Although I've been informed my credibility may be shot (on another thread)because I described the EX1000's treble as like hot daggers in my ears with hot sauce poured on it. But...let them non elitists eat cake I say! lol


 
 The ex600 treble isn't that bad..


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to the soulful tune on my Doppios. Don't know if it gets much better.


----------



## mochill

This is the first efficient jvc ...on very low volume everything is heard and felt...the air that flows through them runs shivers down my spine  ....3hrs of burnin and still sounds amazing


----------



## DannyBai

Mochill, have you heard the FX700 and if you have, can you compare the bass.  Also, does the FX850 remind you of any other headphone/earphone you've heard before.  Thanks.


----------



## mochill

Always wanted the fx700 but was sidetracked by other iems but now I have the woodies I don't think I'll need any more iems...they are totally unique sounding in my collection and I'm loving the schiit outta them at the moment


----------



## mochill

I'm going to give away all my vsonic iems and I'll be happy


----------



## ericp10

nightangelz said:


> The ex600 treble isn't that bad..




For you, perhaps. To my ears just as bad as the Ex1000.


----------



## NightAngelz

ericp10 said:


> For you, perhaps. To my ears just as bad as the Ex1000.


 
 Burn them in for about 3 days and the treble isn't that sharp anymore


----------



## quartertone

mochill said:


> These are my favorite iem so far


 
  
 Your newest is your fave, now there's a surprise...
  


mochill said:


> I don't think I'll need any more iems...


 
  
 Lol, how many times have we heard this?


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Listening to the soulful tune on my Doppios. Don't know if it gets much better.




Those Doppios are incredible now. Only BA that gives them a run for the money is the V now.



nightangelz said:


> Burn them in for about 3 days and the treble isn't that sharp anymore




I had over 100 hours on them. Still harsh. Now, they weren't harsh for you is a good thing. We don't share the same experience.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Those Doppios are incredible now. Only BA that gives them a run for the money is the V now.


 
 So then do we get an updated impressions on how the Doppio sounds against the TE-05? Regardless of armature or dynamic they seem to be of the same approach both being straight barrel, Japanese made phones seeking a well balanced, detailed, transparent sound for a mid-level price.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> So then do we get an updated impressions on how the Doppio sounds against the TE-05? Regardless of armature or dynamic they seem to be of the same approach both being straight barrel, Japanese made phones seeking a well balanced, detailed, transparent sound for a mid-level price.


 
  
  
 Hmmm? You ask for so much from me jant71 ...............lol 
  
  
 Let's see, I just had the Doppios in my ears yesterday, and today I have the TE-05 with me. Source: DX50 as usual.
  
 - TE-05 has a wider sound stage with some mega sub-bass for a balanced/reference sound earphone. 
 - It takes more power to drive the TE-05
 - TE-05 is one of the fastest dynamic drivers I've ever heard in an earphone. Mochill was correct when he stated awhile back its sound hybrid-ish (dynamic for lows with BAs for mids and highs). It's amazing to my ears this is just one dynamic.
 - TE-05 is not recommended for those who need deep isolation. Noise will seep in on public transportation, but it can do okay. This earphone is best, however, in a quiet room and/or quiet environment.
 - Doppio shine in mids (so those the Fosxtex, but the ZA is more refined...please do not take that as me saying that the TE-05 isn't refined). Vocals are very lush and liquid in the Doppios. I think only the V might beat the vocals in what I've heard from a universal BA earphone.
 - Doppio has some great bass (especially sub bass), but it doesn't go as low as the TE-05. TE-05 is the clear winner.
 - Doppio is the more refined between the two. The combination of aluminum, carbon fiber, and brass helps the Doppio reproduce some of the most realistic horn instruments I've ever heard coming out of an earphone. The sound is more intimate, but not up close and in your face like the SM3 was.
 - Interesting that some have argued that BAs need no burn-in, but the Doppio virtually had NO bass to my ears until after about 30 hours of burn in. The difference is so blaring that it's hard to believe this is the same earphone. The BA-200 still sounds the most dynamic BA to my ears, but the Doppio is not far behind. The Doppio, however, is the most transparent, clear, and detailed earphone between the BA-200 and ZA. 
  
 Now, with all that typed, the TE-05 and Doppio sound nothing alike, so it's like comparing apples and oranges. Both, however, are good to the listening palate in my opinion. The Doppio is going to isolate better though. It sit in deep (the deeper the fit the better it sounds).
  
 I use small-medium UE900 tips with my Doppio to get a good deep seal. I was using the large UE900 tips with the TE-05, but since the bass has opened up I've switched back to the TE-05's large stock tips. I like the stock tips on the TE-05 and V.


----------



## esteebin

^^ nice descriptive comparison. Thanks for that!


----------



## Change is Good

Sup guys,
  
 Well, it looks like I'll be taking a plunge towards the XBA-H3. Can anyone guide me to where would be the best place to purchase these at? I see them on Amazon, but is there anywhere else I can get them for cheaper? I'm in the US...
  
 Thanks


----------



## mochill

Another thing is the cable is so smooth and nice it never tangles ...and sound still is amazing..


----------



## DannyBai

Awesome comparisons Eric. Spot on. 

H3's can be bought from Adorama for $349. I haven't seen them in stock anywhere else for cheaper.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Awesome comparisons Eric. Spot on.
> 
> H3's can be bought from Adorama for $349. I haven't seen them in stock anywhere else for cheaper.


 
  
 And the jvc fx850's are going for the same price on amazon japan. Which begs the question.....!


----------



## Grayson73

change is good said:


> Sup guys,
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll be taking a plunge towards the XBA-H3. Can anyone guide me to where would be the best place to purchase these at? I see them on Amazon, but is there anywhere else I can get them for cheaper? I'm in the US...
> 
> Thanks


 
 I did a quick search and it's $348-$350 everywhere (Amazon, Adorama, BHPhotovideo, Crutchfield)


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Awesome comparisons Eric. Spot on.
> 
> H3's can be bought from Adorama for $349. I haven't seen them in stock anywhere else for cheaper.


 
  
 Thank you DannyBai ....
  
 Did you break down and order the woodies? I probably will on Friday.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> And the jvc fx850's are going for the same price on amazon japan. Which begs the question.....!



That's a tough choice indeed.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Thank you DannyBai ....
> 
> 
> Did you break down and order the woodies? I probably will on Friday.



Not yet but I just might by Friday as well. Resistance is failing.


----------



## caracara08

I wonder if its cheaper for tenso if 3 or 4 are ordered at one time and then when they get here, ship via usps.


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> I wonder if its cheaper for tenso if 3 or 4 are ordered at one time and then when they get here, ship via usps.


 
  
  
 Cheaper, yes, because they can consolidate the shipping, but not a huge savings.....


----------



## waynes world

I wish both the H3's and the FX850's were smaller. I like to use my iems a lot outside or at the gym, and I doubt that I would be able to do so with either one. I find lighter and smaller profile iems to be so much better for that. For instance, the vsd1's are so light that they stay in well, they do not stick out of my ears like bolts, and when not wearing them, I can leave them hanging from the shirt clip without hardly noticing them. All of my better sounding iems are huge and heavy monstrosities _in comparison._ So I'm waiting for one of you guys to discover something that sounds as good as the H3's and FX850's, but in smaller and lighter form factor. The AKG 3003's come to mind. The only problem is that they are $1300 lol. Edit: I just read that the 3003's don't have a replaceable cable. What were they thinking?


----------



## vwinter

waynes world said:


> I wish both the H3's and the FX850's were smaller. I like to use my iems a lot outside or at the gym, and I doubt that I would be able to do so with either one. I find lighter and smaller profile iems to be so much better for that. For instance, the vsd1's are so light that they stay in well, they do not stick out of my ears like bolts, and when not wearing them, I can leave them hanging from the shirt clip without hardly noticing them. All of my better sounding iems are huge and heavy monstrosities _in comparison._ So I'm waiting for one of you guys to discover something that sounds as good as the H3's and FX850's, but in smaller and lighter form factor. The AKG 3003's come to mind. The only problem is that they are $1300 lol. Edit: I just read that the 3003's don't have a replaceable cable. What were they thinking?




In case you were wondering, the H3 and the K3003 don't really sound anything alike except having a somewhat similar FR. Though the newer K3003 seem to haver less bass than what currently published measurements show.

I'd put the K300K bass at about the level of the EX1000 (see graph).


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Awesome comparisons Eric. Spot on.


 
  
 X2! Sheds more light than the more general impressions of those two phones and differentiates certain aspects nicely. Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

vwinter said:


> In case you were wondering, the H3 and the K3003 don't really sound anything alike except having a somewhat similar FR. Though the newer K3003 seem to haver less bass than what currently published measurements show.
> 
> I'd put the K300K bass at about the level of the EX1000 (see graph).


 
  
 Thanks vwinter. I'm mainly just venting. The K300K is far out of my price range at the moment. And the fact that it doesn't have replaceable cables would probably be a potential deal breaker for me as well. Can you get them recabled if the cable fails? If so, how much would that cost?


----------



## vwinter

waynes world said:


> Thanks vwinter. I'm mainly just venting. The K300K is far out of my price range at the moment. And the fact that it doesn't have replaceable cables would probably be a potential deal breaker for me as well. Can you get them recabled if the cable fails? If so, how much would that cost?




Oh whoops, forgot to comment on that. No replaceable cables cuz sexy  

AKG has been historically good at replacing sets which have cable issues as far as I've seen.

But, to directly answer your question, my friend asked the one of very few guys i know who would even attempt such a recable and he pretty much said he wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole haha. I'm paraphrasing but that was the gist of it.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 seems to come in mind when searching for replaceable cables...and they are 1/3 the price of the k3003


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> X2! Sheds more light than the more general impressions of those two phones and differentiates certain aspects nicely. Thanks!


----------



## Change is Good

I agree with you, Wayne. The size if those H3s are what has kept me from snatching them up and just settling with my SM64. But still, those giants look damn sexy, if you ask me...


----------



## mochill

Teac ZE1000 isn't so bassy...but so fast and clear...also airy...but built quality suck for msrp of $350. But at thirty dollar its a steal


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Teac ZE1000 isn't so bassy...but so fast and clear...also airy...but built quality suck for msrp of $350. But at thirty dollar its a steal


 
 Just got mine too. Excellent sound for $30. In no way does the build or lack of accessories justify a $100+ price tag however. Great find.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Teac ZE1000 isn't so bassy...but so fast and clear...also airy...but built quality suck for msrp of $350. But at thirty dollar its a steal


 
  
 +


bhazard said:


> Just got mine too. Excellent sound for $30. In no way does the build or lack of accessories justify a $100+ price tag however. Great find.


 
  
 ^ if you think they don't have enough bass try some Sony Hybrid/ MH1C tips on them, as well as some wide bore ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But those other tips kills a lot of the airiness, micro details though. Best alternative tips from the stock ones are more narrow bore ones such as the Sony hybrids, but i have found that the VSonic hybrid lookalike tips sounds 2nd best after the stock tips.
  
 Those VSonic tips are hard as hell to get on these TEACs cuz they have a narrow bore and the nozzle on these TEACs are crazy wide.
  
 Stock tips still sounds the best for me though.......
  
 ENJOY YOU LUCKY MOFOS!!! : P


----------



## bhazard

What if I said that everyone who has the Piston who didn't buy from Xiaomi directly (or Penon Audio it seems), does not have the official Piston?
  
 The chocolate smell is greater
 The box internals are a raised S, M and L instead of music notes.
 L and R are marked on the strain reliefs
 ..and last but not least, the Xiaomi one is louder, with treble that extends further.
  
 The ibuygou one does sound really, really close, but warmer overall, even after I modded them. They may be an authorized version or so, but I think the Xiaomi one is a little better already. This is without burn in or modding, while the ibuygou one has had 60+ hours.
  
 I thinks we got trolled, even though the ibuygou one sounds great. At $27 (5 day shipping + taobao), these are an even better value now.


----------



## doctorjazz

change is good said:


> I agree with you, Wayne. The size if those H3s are what has kept me from snatching them up and just settling with my SM64. But still, those giants look damn sexy, if you ask me...




I assume the "for sale" ad means you've gone over to the SONY SIDE!!!!!


----------



## mochill

But I'm loving what I'm hearing from the teac


----------



## mochill

I'm using stock tips on them by the way ...very airy and seals amazingly


----------



## Kbman

Alright so I need some help from all of you. I am stuck between a bunch of headphones. I really have looking into all the Beyers including the 770, 880 and 990. I am leaning more towards the 880 and 990 for the open style. I am also looking at the HD 600 and HE-400. The decisions in purchasing a nice headphones $200 and more is so difficult especially when you can't even try them for yourself... For all of these I will be using a Modi/Magni combination. Anyone wana help out here?


----------



## Change is Good

Just sold my SM64!
  
 Do I see an H3 in my foreseeable future?!?


----------



## mochill

How about the fx850


----------



## mochill

For an awesome headphone check out the Martin Logan mikros90


----------



## Change is Good

Well, considering I have a F887 Sony walkman, that's why I'm leaning towards the H3.


----------



## Dsnuts

change is good said:


> Well, considering I have a F887 Sony walkman, that's why I'm leaning towards the H3.


 

 H3s are a solid choice. Can't get enough of my H3s.


----------



## mochill

Ight


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> H3s are a solid choice. Can't get enough of my H3s.


 
  
 Do they benefit from amping? I use an LOD cable from my walkman to the E12...


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> X2! Sheds more light than the more general impressions of those two phones and differentiates certain aspects nicely. Thanks!


 
 +X2 Many thanks!


----------



## sobriety71

bhazard said:


> What if I said that everyone who has the Piston who didn't buy from Xiaomi directly (or Penon Audio it seems), does not have the official Piston?
> 
> The chocolate smell is greater
> The box internals are a raised S, M and L instead of music notes.
> ...


 
  
 I bought my Piston II directly from Xiaomi PRC website and it has internal raised S, M and L characters in the box.


----------



## Dsnuts

change is good said:


> Do they benefit from amping? I use an LOD cable from my walkman to the E12...


 

 More power the more they will show you how good they are.. They sound solid from a simple DAP but with some juice they will sing for you.. Out of my ICON, NFB-5 or 2step the sound goes good to amazing. 
  
 I do recommend a solid amount of burn in for them however..


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> But I'm loving what I'm hearing from the teac


 
  
 +


mochill said:


> I'm using stock tips on them by the way ...very airy and seals amazingly


 
 ^ Yeppp those stock tips might be stupid funky lookin' but they really give these TEACs dat great balanced detailed sound which makes them truly shine. Tip rolled some foams i had around but it just wasn't the same. Stock is best for these TEACs for me.
  
 Oh damn skippy those stock tips isolates and seals sooooo damn well, you should wear them out and about, you'll truly be lost in your tunes. Vocals/ pop music sounds AMAZING but rap/hip hop is just good, but tends to be less consistent due to not mastered properly.
  
 These TEACs are damn revealing as well, cuz it makes well mastered tracks "pop" like no ones business while average/ poorly mastered stuff will kinda sound meh, a bit dull in comparison.
  
 Glad you're enjoying them Chill, these are what i had expected those Pistons to sound like tbh. LMAO


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> More power the more they will show you how good they are.. They sound solid from a simple DAP but with some juice they will sing for you.. Out of my ICON, NFB-5 or 2step the sound goes good to amazing.
> 
> I do recommend a solid amount of burn in for them however..


 
  
 How long until they start mimicking the 1540? I hope the H3 doesn't have more bass than so... because the 1540 is probably my limit when it comes to bass impact.


----------



## Dsnuts

change is good said:


> How long until they start mimicking the 1540? I hope the H3 doesn't have more bass than so... because the 1540 is probably my limit when it comes to bass impact.


 

 Nope not as much..They are boomy on open listen..Burn in helps with this and so does the tape mode if you really want to tame the bass but I personally love the bass end of the H3. Sub bass is some of the best quality I have heard on any earphone.. Impact is full on but not overbearing imo. It makes for excellent phones for out and about. Kinda big yes but nothing wrong with having iems stick out of your melon.. Shows some pride and what your about with them Sony logos sticking out. Very enjoyable iems. One of my favorites by far. Give them some time on the burner and they should ship up nicely for you..
  
 That imagery your used to on the SRH1540. The H3 also has a very nice 3D sound to them.. That is what makes them a blast to listen to.
  
 Update on the FX850. It passed fairly quick through LA customs.. Should have them by this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nehcrow

change is good said:


> How long until they start mimicking the 1540? I hope the H3 doesn't have more bass than so... because the 1540 is probably my limit when it comes to bass impact.


 
 Aww, you sold your SM64?
 I want! lol
 Heard they were beastly IEM's


----------



## Ghostfit

Hiya guys,
  
 Just dropped by to say hello after digging myself outta the boxes and boxes of shifting house madness !
  
 Say, is the master troll still trolling ?


----------



## nick n

kbman said:


> Alright so I need some help from all of you. I am stuck between a bunch of headphones. I really have looking into all the Beyers including the 770, 880 and 990. I am leaning more towards the 880 and 990 for the open style. I am also looking at the HD 600 and HE-400. The decisions in purchasing a nice headphones $200 and more is so difficult especially when you can't even try them for yourself... For all of these I will be using a Modi/Magni combination. Anyone wana help out here?


 
 Orthodynamics ( aka planar /isodynamics ) will more often than not trump a dynamic. Just simply the way the driver is designed and a few other reasons ( voice coil wobble and uneven cone throw,, orthos throw a flat wavefront vs , well yeah..un-flat lol- ,screwy impedance curves depending on equipment=ortho is totally flat impedance curve so no odd behaviour at certain frequencies because of that=ortho does not react like that ). not to mention the general characteristics of the sound which is generally between dynamics and stats, best of both worlds at times. If it were me I would not even consider a dynamic for many reasons, but I am biased as a member of the ortho mafia ( yeah have over 30 * cries silently *) If they are all similar or close in price I say *He-400 *no question.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pretty sure there are some easy pad mods for you on those.
 4 billion posts in the HE-400 threads can''t be wrong.
 As well there should be plenty of firsthand opinions on your exact combo with those.
  
 sorry for blabbing guys figured I would get that all out in one sort-of concise post


----------



## sfwalcer

ghostfit said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> Just dropped by to say hello after digging myself outta the boxes and boxes of shifting house madness !
> 
> Say, is the master troll still trolling ?


 

 ^ OMG OMG OMG!!! I DON"T BELIEVE!!! O.O


----------



## sfwalcer

Where have you been fool, you missing out on all the hype action. Welp not really but still...................... great to have you resurrected from dat audio graveyard.  : P
  
 Was thinkin' you were finna gonna' be a goner like dat Doc that never even bothered to say good bye. haha
  
 WOOO!!! Great to have you back, so have you heard about the latest and greatest JVC??? LMAO..... you know what he has in that filthy mind of his............damn right dat JVC woodie.


----------



## Change is Good

nehcrow said:


> Aww, you sold your SM64?
> 
> I want! lol
> Heard they were beastly IEM's




The fact that I still need a tablet had a lot to do with me selling them. They really are beastly... but from what I've read about the H3... something had to shake.


----------



## Change is Good

kl500 said:


> I already offered to him brand new sealed H3 for $280 with included shipping and paypal fees. But seems, that he isnt interested in this deal.




Nothing personal, buddy... but you have ZERO feedback. Plus, I really haven't made a definite choice, yet, of what I'm getting next. I just know I want something new to match my 1540.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

nightangelz said:


> Almost everyone in this thread already has that headphone lol


 
  
 dude theres a deal in jaben kuching selling this headphone (demo unit) for only MYR 270.00 ! its only used for 300 hours. but it only have 1 unit so i think its already been sold. Wait , it is sold, TO MEEE


----------



## nehcrow

change is good said:


> The fact that I still need a tablet had a lot to do with me selling them. They really are beastly... but from what I've read about the H3... something had to shake.


 
 Heh at the price you sold them, not a huge price diff between the SM64 and H3
 But yeah, change is good


----------



## doctorjazz

H3 ordered on the way at some point, Fostex ordered, on the way at some point, JVC????????????


----------



## NightAngelz

audiohurric4ne said:


> dude theres a deal in jaben kuching selling this headphone (demo unit) for only MYR 270.00 ! its only used for 300 hours. but it only have 1 unit so i think its already been sold. Wait , it is sold, TO MEEE


 
 What wait. Yamaha hph 200? Since when did Jaben sell yamaha products. They didn't even update on their page they were selling that. ~!@#$%^&


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> What if I said that everyone who has the Piston who didn't buy from Xiaomi directly (or Penon Audio it seems), does not have the official Piston?
> 
> The chocolate smell is greater
> The box internals are a raised S, M and L instead of music notes.
> ...


 
  
 These have the music notes in the box.  If you look here:
 http://www.xiaomiworld.com/xiaomi-brand-new-earphone-plunger-music-partner.html
  
 The R is marked on strain relief as a line/rib, not R/L as you mentioned:
 http://www.xiaomiworld.com/original-xiaomi-piston-earphone-updated-version-brown.html
  
 I think it's just possible that they since upgraded the packaging and that it's the same. 
  
 Except for the part where you talk about the trebles.  That intrigues me and makes me somewhat willing to buy a second pair.  Are you amped?  Please send me the link where you bought these "better" real Pistons.


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> These have the music notes in the box.  If you look here:
> http://www.xiaomiworld.com/xiaomi-brand-new-earphone-plunger-music-partner.html
> 
> The R is marked on strain relief as a line/rib, not R/L as you mentioned:
> ...


 
 Xiaomi's official Taobao store:
  
 xiaomi.tmall.com
  
 The rib is also on the strain relief, but L and R are clearly marked. New version maybe?


----------



## peter123

My guess would be that the "new" Piston 2.0 are a revision of the first one. It's not unusual that companies makes changes in accessories or design. I would guess that Xiaomi's volumes are huge and it wouldn't be a problem for them to do minor changes between batches.

But still it's just a guess.......


----------



## mochill

They sound alot more efficient than before and that treble I love


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> Just got mine too. Excellent sound for $30. In no way does the build or lack of accessories justify a $100+ price tag however. Great find.


 
 Which has more bass and which is better, Havi B3 Pro or ZE-1000?


----------



## ebrian

Yes I think it is a repackaging or aesthetic upgrade.. however bhazard is also saying the treble on his real pistons are better.  Wouldn't that require an actual upgrade to the buds themselves?  Makes me think that the ones selling at taobao are Pistons v2.1.
  
 mochill -- you're comparing yours with inshoes fakes though right? 
  
 So we have:
  
*Fake Pistons 2.0*
 from: inshoes
 details: somewhat obvious differences once you look carefully
 verdict: sound like ****
  
*Real Pistons 2.0*
 from: ibuygou, itzikd15, possibly amazon
 details: music notes on tips case, ribbed R on strain relief
 verdict: hard hitting bass, recessed treble
  
*Real Pistons 2.1*
 from: xiaomi.. taobao only?  what about xiaomiworld?
 details: S/M/L on tips case, L/R clearly noted along with the ribbed R
 verdict: hard hitting bass, extended treble


----------



## peter123

Would be interesting to see the foam and filter on the latest version.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

nightangelz said:


> What wait. Yamaha hph 200? Since when did Jaben sell yamaha products. They didn't even update on their page they were selling that. ~!@#$%^&


 
  
 yea man i was quite surprise too. go to their fb page an also like this one > https://www.facebook.com/pages/SLCG-ENTERPRISE/118054608225288 < look at their demo sales. cheappppp


----------



## mochill

Yes comparing the bigbargin pistons to inshoes pistons .


----------



## sobriety71

ebrian said:


> Yes I think it is a repackaging or aesthetic upgrade.. however bhazard is also saying the treble on his real pistons are better.  Wouldn't that require an actual upgrade to the buds themselves?  Makes me think that the ones selling at taobao are Pistons v2.1.
> 
> mochill -- you're comparing yours with inshoes fakes though right?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm.... my version directly from XiaoMi store (purchased on 6th Jan) is:
 details: S/M/L on tips case, ribbed R on strain relief
 verdict: hard hitting bass, extended treble
 (I only have one version, treble is extended. I can't say it is recessed).


----------



## ebrian

sobriety71 said:


> Hmm.... my version directly from XiaoMi store (purchased on 6th Jan) is:
> details: S/M/L on tips case, ribbed R on strain relief
> verdict: hard hitting bass, extended treble
> (I only have one version, treble is extended. I can't say it is recessed).


 

 Xiaomiworld?
  
 Sounds to me like Real Pistons v2.05


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> Xiaomiworld?
> 
> Sounds to me like Real Pistons v2.05


 
 Xiaomi sells them on their website too, but not internationally.


----------



## quartertone

This is actually all a ploy to make audiofools buy the same phones three times.


----------



## waynes world

quartertone said:


> This is actually all a ploy to make *audiofools* buy the same phones three times.


 
  
 ^ I saw my name mentioned. And yet I somehow managed to avoid buying any of them lol


----------



## daveyostrow

mochill said:


> Bass is tight and organic as can be....so much emotion is the miss its awesome...treble so clean and transparent,it make the doppios veiled...just get them guys ...if you can afford them. It even makes the mikros and te-05 sound veiled in comparison.


 
 what iem are you chiming up about?


----------



## MrEleventy

I think the JVC woodies.


----------



## daveyostrow

anyone heard both the MartinLogan Mikros 90 and yamaha HPH200?


----------



## ericp10

daveyostrow said:


> anyone heard both the MartinLogan Mikros 90 and yamaha HPH200?


 
  
 I think the 90 is way ahead of the Yammie in imaging and details (and bass). The HPH200, however, has a wider soundstage. Both sound natural to me.


----------



## daveyostrow

Thanks for the quick reply... looking for a good pair to recommend someone


----------



## ericp10

When amped, I honestly think I have never heard a "fuller sounding" universal iem than the Sony H3. I can't think of one (ASG-2 was close but not quite there). Sometimes I forget these are earphones.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> When amped, I honestly think I have never heard a "fuller sounding" universal iem than the Sony H3. I can't think of one (ASG-2 was close but not quite there). Sometimes I forget these are earphones.


 
  
 That's the feeling I get when the M200's are properly sealed with the comply tx500 tips. So if you're saying the H3's sound even fuller, then wow.


----------



## Change is Good

The more I read about the H3... the more I want... lol


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> That's the feeling I get when the M200's are properly sealed with the comply tx500 tips. So if you're saying the H3's sound even fuller, then wow.


 
  
  
 Yes, that's what I'm saying my friend!! And you know I love the M200s!!


----------



## Change is Good

Must...

Resist..

DAT itch...


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> When amped, I honestly think I have never heard a "fuller sounding" universal iem than the Sony H3. I can't think of one (ASG-2 was close but not quite there). Sometimes I forget these are earphones.


 

 Did you ever try IE80?


----------



## nick n

ericp10
  
 Do your JVC FX700 get any eartime anymore?


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> ericp10
> 
> Do your JVC FX700 get any eartime anymore?





Sold long ago.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold the press!!

  
  
  
 On open listen it is the most spacious sounding earphones I have ever heard.. These are simply dreamy sounding. I knew these would sound good but I had no idea to what extent. I have had plenty of WOW moments on open listens of phones but I don't recall one that left me slack jawed like this one. These are stunning in every way possible. These are absolutely beautiful in person but the sound. I have them on the burn in and I will do a proper write up but for now. I highly doubt guys will dislike this sound. It is the best totalphile phone I have ever heard.  These phones so far has it all and then throws the deepest widest stage with the most spacious sound leaving one..
  
 Slack Jawed! Stunning just stunning.


----------



## waynes world

What you're saying, is that I might need to get myself a


----------



## caracara08

dsnuts said:


> Hold the press!!
> 
> 
> On open listen it is the most spacious sounding earphones I have ever heard.. These are simply dreamy sounding. I knew these would sound good but I had no idea to what extent. I have had plenty of WOW moments on open listens of phones but I don't recall one that left me slack jawed like this one. These are stunning in every way possible. These are absolutely beautiful in person but the sound. I have them on the burn in and I will do a proper write up but for now. I highly doubt guys will dislike this sound. It is the best totalphile phone I have ever heard.  These phones so far has it all and then throws the deepest widest stage with the most spacious sound leaving one..
> ...


 
  
 ahhh crap.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Hold the press!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Pheeeeeew, so glad i am content with my current collection. Got a lil' bit of everything for every possible scenario.
  
 Just gonna' wait till the dust/ prices settles a bit then will go in for the killing if it need be. No rush.
  
 Keep em' impressions coming Ds!!! 
  
 Lovin' all this goodness.
  
 Competition is
  
 the best.
  
 : P


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Hold the press!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fixed with stupid puns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 This is an amazing IEM then, I can't wait to afford it! Keep going with those impressions Dsnuts! We are DYING to know!


----------



## MrEleventy

Just go buy it troll man. you wants that woody preciouses!


----------



## vlenbo

mreleventy said:


> Just go buy it troll man. you wants that woody preciouses!


 
 +1
  
 come on sf..
  
 HE wants you too!


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> Just go buy it troll man. you wants that woody preciouses!


 

 ^ LMAO tbh, i am not really that interested in them. And that ain't no lie. So many amazingly good stuff coming out of late in the budget-fi world, and VSonic hasn't even entered the arena yet so........ here's hoping there will be even better gears coming down the pipeline real soon.
  
 At this point i need to up my sources for reals for reals, though it ain't too shabby of late. So...... gonna wait/ride all the hype waves out meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But it sure is getting mo' interesting that's fo' sho.
  
 Hype on hype on!!!
  
 HYPED!!!


----------



## mochill

What did I say about them woodies..an epic creation indeed ...get them while they are hot!!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> What did I say about them woodies..an epic creation indeed ...get them while they are hot!!!!!


 
 Mind sharing $300?


----------



## mochill

Trust meh ears


----------



## mochill

NEVER


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> What did I say about them woodies..an epic creation indeed ...get them while they are hot!!!!!


 
 ^ YUM!!! Burnt wood............... ehhh we still talkin' 'bout these JVCs or the LFF's Enigma here??? : P
  
  


mochill said:


> *Trust meh ears*


 
  
*+*


mochill said:


> *NEVER*


 
*^*


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ YUM!!! Burnt wood............... ehhh we still talkin' 'bout these JVCs or the LFF's Enigma here??? : P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, +1


----------



## Dsnuts

For guys that were worried about the size of the FX850.. They fit wonderfully over the ear.. The housing fits flush inside your ear canal much like how the FXZ earphones did..No worries if they will fit..The design is actually very genius. Worn over ears they don' t stick out like the H3 or the TF10 does.
  
 I also find them very comfy this way as well.


----------



## vwinter

Do you need to flip channels to wear the FX850 over ear?

Or can swapping cable sides fix the channels?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope no channel swapping needed. They fit perfect over the ears and the housing sit flush against the outter ear. part of the housing sits inside the ear actually so the housing leans into the ears so they don't stick out like when you have them straight down.  It was clearly made to be worn this way.. Over ears instead of straight down. Otherwise these might be a bit too bulky and heavy for some guys to be worn straight down. .
  
 Isolation is fantastic on these by the way...


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> Nope no channel swapping needed. They fit perfect over the ears and the housing sit flush against the outter ear. part of the housing sits inside the ear actually so the housing leans into the ears so they don't stick out like when you have them straight down.  It was clearly made to be worn this way.. Over ears instead of straight down. Otherwise these might be a bit too bulky and heavy for some guys to be worn straight down. .
> 
> Isolation is fantastic on these by the way...


 
  
 How's DAT BASS?!?


----------



## Dsnuts

These are a mix between the mid lushness of the Haven V, The scope of sound and touch of that Cardas warmth and tonality. Presented with one of the biggest sound chambers I have seen in an earphone, CKS1K style depth and even greater width of sound..Woodie Timbre is simply awesome.  The scope of sound is unbelievably large. The largest I have ever heard in an earphone. These don't sound like earphones they sound like a well realized full sized can in every way..
  
 Bass is solid and does have mid and sub bass in the mix for this sound. The bass is on a very similar level as the H3s. In other words several dbs less bass than the SRH1540s..I will do a proper A/B in due time. I need to burn these in real good to see how the sound settles but once done I will give a much better impression of where the bass is as well as the overall sound.  I was mentioning to Danny that this big forward sound without mid bass would sound off..Absolutely musical and organic in approach...The balance is very commendable on these actually. No harsh treble of any type.. These have lushness in the sound signature like no other phone I have heard..
  
 I was so very close to getting the IM03 and I am so happy with my Doppios for a BA phone,  I wanted a completely new sounding earphones. I chose well for certain.. The best sounding JVCs I have ever heard by far.


----------



## NightAngelz

audiohurric4ne said:


> yea man i was quite surprise too. go to their fb page an also like this one > https://www.facebook.com/pages/SLCG-ENTERPRISE/118054608225288 < look at their demo sales. cheappppp


 
 Ehhh. I liked only their main facebook page so the deal didn't show up there  Sarawak is so far away and they only sell to the locals anyway


----------



## audiobot

Be a friend and take a pic of the FX850 on your ears. Would be greatly appreciated. It's the only hold up for me. Have to decide if I feel comfortable wearing these outside. Since the soundstage is so good, may use them as my home cans and the rockets for commute.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

nightangelz said:


> Ehhh. I liked only their main facebook page so the deal didn't show up there  Sarawak is so far away and they only sell to the locals anyway


 
  
 actually they do post to anywhere in malaysia. in fact they just posted the hph200 to seremban for me. but charged for rm20. if you wanna meet up to test the hph200 just tell me man hahah i think my unit will arrive next monday.


----------



## nehcrow

kl500 said:


> Maybe someone can take this for test? With cheapest shipping it is $220. They rae too expensive to be fake. Maybe factory reject?
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.53.HeCmlu&id=36916025996
> BTW, H3 are amazing, when you burn in it and,particularly, your brain.


 
 Too expensive to be fake? Are you sure


----------



## MuZo2

kl500 said:


> Maybe someone can take this for test? With cheapest shipping it is $220. They rae too expensive to be fake. Maybe factory reject?
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.53.HeCmlu&id=36916025996
> BTW, H3 are amazing, when you burn in it and,particularly, your brain.


 

 They are fake , you can also find them for about 100$


----------



## MrEleventy

kl500 said:


> They rae too expensive to be fake


 China's con game has reached it's ultimate peak.


----------



## boost3d

How do the new hyped Xiaomi Pistons compare to a burned in JVC FX40?


----------



## NightAngelz

audiohurric4ne said:


> actually they do post to anywhere in malaysia. in fact they just posted the hph200 to seremban for me. but charged for rm20. if you wanna meet up to test the hph200 just tell me man hahah i think my unit will arrive next monday.


 
 But at their fb page wrote only for locals? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Already got someone helping me to buy so..


----------



## Euphonik

dsnuts said:


> Presented with one of the biggest sound chambers I have seen in an earphone, CKS1K style depth and even greater width of sound..Woodie Timbre is simply awesome.  The scope of sound is unbelievably large. The largest I have ever heard in an earphone. These don't sound like earphones they sound like a well realized full sized can in every way..
> 
> Bass is solid and does have mid and sub bass in the mix for this sound. Absolutely musical and organic in approach...No harsh treble of any type.. These have lushness in the sound signature like no other phone I have heard. I wanted a completely new sounding earphones. I chose well for certain.. The best sounding JVCs I have ever heard by far.


 
  

  
  
 Pro 500's are on the way this afternoon, now this? Argh, I'm in trouble now, lol. At this point my curiosity is piqued since I'm wondering how much better it could be than the FX700(which as everyone here pretty much agrees has some of the best timbre ever). Was eyeing those 1540s as well but now my decision just got harder. More bass or total lush, organic experience. Hmm...


----------



## mochill

Go for the organic route


----------



## dweaver

DS, which do you prefer more, the new JVC or your 1540's and what is the difference making sonically? Which sounds more expansive and detailed?


----------



## ericp10

Ds didn't have to convince me much as I knew the goodness of the fx700. Once he said mids aren't recessed it was bought. I'll see it next week hopefully. I'm only curious about how it competes with the H3. The H3 is really ringing my bell (especially when amped).


----------



## Leo888

With regards to the FX850, will the street price in Japan (retail store) be necessarily cheaper than buying maybe Amazon Japan.


----------



## Euphonik

mochill said:


> Go for the organic route


 
  
 I did...was a hard click this time. Hopefully they're as epic as you say


----------



## Bananiq

Has anybody compared TE-05 to DN-1000?


----------



## Grayson73

daveyostrow said:


> anyone heard both the MartinLogan Mikros 90 and yamaha HPH200?


 
 I have both.  HPH-200 has a lot more bass quantity than Mikros 90, but doesn't sound as detailed.  This is straight out of laptop.  If amped, from what I've read, it would seem that Mikros 90 is better.
  
 I'm still burning in both before I decide which one I like more for my music genres (pop and rock).


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> I have both.  HPH-200 has a lot more bass quantity than Mikros 90, but doesn't sound as detailed.  This is straight out of laptop.  If amped, from what I've read, it would seem that Mikros 90 is better.
> 
> I'm still burning in both before I decide which one I like more for my music genres (pop and rock).


 
  
 You should also do the Mikros bass mods before deciding.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Rs didn't have to convince me much as I knew the goodness of the fx700. Once he said mids aren't recessed it was bought. I'll see it next week hopefully. I'm only curious about how it competes with the H3. The H3 is really ringing my bell (especially when amped).


 
  
 Glad you're getting them. Should be very interesting!
  
@DannyBai , you buckling as well?


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> You should also do the Mikros bass mods before deciding.


 
 I need to as well. My M90's may actually be defective, because I'm not being wowed by them anywhere near as much as everyone else seems to be.


----------



## Grayson73

bhazard said:


> I need to as well. My M90's may actually be defective, because I'm not being wowed by them anywhere near as much as everyone else seems to be.


 
 Haha, I have the same thought about my M90s, but I'm attributing it to not having burned in for 200 hrs and not amping.


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> Haha, I have the same thought about my M90s, but I'm attributing it to not having burned in for 200 hrs and not amping.


 
 They do need a lot of juice, so amping I can see. I feed them into a solid state and tube amp each with 1000mW, and they do get better, but not drastically.
  
 The 200+ hours burn in claim is hearsay. If it can't be measured, it's subjective per individual.


----------



## Grayson73

Just received the Astrotec AX-30, used.  I was expecting a lot of bass, but they have less bass than the Tenore, Gratitude, and Fidelio S2.  Is this to be expected, or am I having seal issues?  I tried all four stock tips and meelectronics bi-flange.  Will try others and burn-in.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Just received the Astrotec AX-30, used.  I was expecting a lot of bass, but they have less bass than the Tenore, Gratitude, and Fidelio S2.  Is this to be expected, or am I having seal issues?  I tried all four stock tips and meelectronics bi-flange.  Will try others and burn-in.


 
  
 You are having seal issues.


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> DS, which do you prefer more, the new JVC or your 1540's and what is the difference making sonically? Which sounds more expansive and detailed?


 

 The SRH1540s are my reference for deep involved sound so I just did a quick comparison. Sound signatures are similar. Both have a deep and wide sound given their limitations. Shures being full sized closed while the JVCs are closed and vented in ears.
  
 The FX850 sounds a bit more forward but has an equal amount of expansive stage and lesser depth of the SRH1540. The SRH1540 has more dimensionality to the sounds. The sounds are more layered in presentation a clear frontal mid and background stage can be perceived on these. The H3 also has this dimensionality to a lesser degree.  The FX850 given there single dynamic does a good job with dimensionality but is not as good in this area of sound,  while a touch more forward in sound does not have as much layering as the SRH1540. This is in comparison to the most musical full sized cans I own so the earphones do show a bit of limitations especially when comparing the stage.. JVCs are completely involving and are one of the if not the most expansive sounds I have heard for an iem however. 
  
 Timbre detail is more precise on the FX850 a bit more treble vs the SRH1540. Both have excellent non strident treble. I want to give the better extension in the highs to the JVCs.  JVCs take a back seat to the mids of the SRH1540 however but not by much. The Shures are very smooth sounding a trademark of Shure sound I feel the JVCs also present with one of the more smoother sounds for an iem.  Both has lush mids. Where the JVCs win out clearly for me at least is the fact that I can take this sound where ever I go.. Both present bass in a similar manor and at similar levels. Bold with much body and texture when called for and completely gone when not. 
  
 Overnight burn in actually and the sound is not as warm as I heard on open box. The sound seems to be tightening up. I am hearing a touch more upper mid and treble presence since open as the overall sound is tightening up. Which would explain why it does not sound as warm..Back to the burner. 
  
 It would be tough to choose one over the other to be honest. I like both of them quite a bit. The SRH1540 is not really a portable can however and the JVCs need no amp to sound like they do the SRH1540 in an amp will separate themselves with everything I own so that is the difference right there.


----------



## gikigill

Getting quite a few requests for the Yamaha HPH 200 on sale. If anyone else wants, PM me and I can ship them worldwide for USD $80 all up including headphones and shipping.


----------



## nick n

dsnuts said:


> Presented with one of the biggest sound chambers I have seen in an earphone, CKS1K style depth and even greater width of sound..Woodie Timbre is simply awesome.  The scope of sound is unbelievably large. The largest I have ever heard in an earphone. These don't sound like earphones they sound like a well realized full sized can in every way..
> 
> Bass is solid and does have mid and sub bass in the mix for this sound. ...
> I was mentioning to Danny that this big forward sound without mid bass would sound off..Absolutely musical and organic in approach...
> ...


 

*Dsnuts* ( or *Mochill* ) there was a comment made that stuck in my mind about the FX-700 models where they said it reminded them of speakers, and that after a few minutes it fooled you into not knowing where the sound was coming from. Let us know if you get anything like that in these 850's, it would be appreciated I am sure


----------



## doctorjazz

grayson73 said:


> daveyostrow said:
> 
> 
> > anyone heard both the MartinLogan Mikros 90 and yamaha HPH200?
> ...




1+
I have both as well, wrote them up a while ago, felt they were about the same in terms of an ultimate rating, though they sound very different. Since then, the bass on the Mikros has increased (changed cables, had about a week burn in at the time I wrote them up, but seem to improve with even more burn in...), 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/694010/comparison-of-sennheiser-amperior-beyerdynamic-dt-1350-martin-logan-micros-90-and-yamaha-hph-200-or-how-i-spent-my-winter-vacation

Still feel the Mikros are more open, detailed, Yamaha has more bass, ML more distinct, detailed, like them both.


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > You should also do the Mikros bass mods before deciding.
> ...




I've generally been with you, like them but didn't quite get the hysteria...bass seems to come and go, really fussy on head positioning (and even with care, sometimes I just can't find it), but they are sounding better and better the longer I have them, though, may need kazillion hours burn in (or may be brain burn in...).


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I've generally been with you, like them but didn't quite get the hysteria...bass seems to come and go, really fussy on head positioning (and even with care, sometimes I just can't find it), *but they are sounding better and better the longer I have them*, though, may need kazillion hours burn in (or may be brain burn in...).


 
  
 That's the freaky thing about them. I don't know what it is (burn in, brain burn in), but they are sounding _real_ good to me now. And now about time to commence with the mods...


----------



## doctorjazz

Ordered a 2nd pair, but not sure I'm up for modding (10 thumbs)...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Ordered a 2nd pair, but not sure I'm up for modding (10 thumbs)...


 
  
 Doc, if I can do it, anyone can. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mochill

Biggest widest soundstage I heard so far second biggest is from the cardas em5813


----------



## mochill

The fx850 are very unique sounding schiit...love em just like the other , cardas ,te-05,mikros90


----------



## mochill

The fx850 is a combination of all of them in one


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> The fx850 is a combination of all of them in one




Dammit mochill! I'm trying to stay away from the jvcs and your making it very hard to keep to that decision.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> Hold the press!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh no.... my wallet screaming... "stay away from this post... !"


----------



## Dsnuts

Look at the big size of the housing.  All that space for one high end driver.. You can imagine how that is gonna sound. I am convinced that larger housing using chambers with metal inlay in them. These use brass I believe. Leads to this large deep sound then it is vented out back..  CKS1Ks also has these traits because of the dual air chambers they use...These JVCs however take it to another level. 
  
 When I was comparing my full sized SRH1540s I was very surprised the stage of the FX850 was not noticeably narrower than the Shure headphones. Lol. And those don't have a small stage..


----------



## Dsnuts

earfonia said:


> Oh no.... my wallet screaming... "stay away from this post... !


 
 .
  
 These would be your ideal out and about earphones. These sound like what you would get if you was driving some very nice woodie cans from a warm tubby amp with lots of power. . Bad to the bone!!. People will be jealous of your woddies!
  
 One new observation. I noticed the tips on these FX850s are brand new in design for JVC. These are not the same tips they used for the FXZ and many other JVC iems. The sound nozzle is fairly wide for an iem and these tips lines up perfectly with how wide the nozzle is so it seems to me JVC did not pull a Sony in the one hybrid tip fits all for every earphone they make category. No need for tip rolling at all. Included with a nice hard box case with memory foam inlay are 2 sets of foams tips with the standard sized silicones. These earphones are luxury wooden high end iem looking bad mumbo jumbos. They put a lot of attention to detail on these. My vote for the coolest looking iems this year. No picture can do the real deal justice. Oh and they sound better than they look.


----------



## caracara08

nice.. i dont think those housing will work for me since i use mine mainly in bed and to sleep. Thanks DS!


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> The SRH1540s are my reference for deep involved sound so I just did a quick comparison. Sound signatures are similar. Both have a deep and wide sound given their limitations. Shures being full sized closed while the JVCs are closed and vented in ears.
> 
> The FX850 sounds a bit more forward but has an equal amount of expansive stage and lesser depth of the SRH1540. The SRH1540 has more dimensionality to the sounds. The sounds are more layered in presentation a clear frontal mid and background stage can be perceived on these. The H3 also has this dimensionality to a lesser degree.  The FX850 given there single dynamic does a good job with dimensionality but is not as good in this area of sound,  while a touch more forward in sound does not have as much layering as the SRH1540. This is in comparison to the most musical full sized cans I own so the earphones do show a bit of limitations especially when comparing the stage.. JVCs are completely involving and are one of the if not the most expansive sounds I have heard for an iem however.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As always, very nice impression!
 It looks like JVC still retaining their natural V-shape house sound on FX850, which I like a lot for classical music.
  
 One question, how's the FX850 bass volume compared to Shure SRH1540 bass?  
 I found SRH1540 bass is very good, and quantity wise, SRH1540 bass is almost at the max level of what I accept as good realistic bass. I even feel SRH1540 bass with some recording, a bit too punchy for my taste. I'm afraid if FX850 has even more bass, it would be too much for me.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

No fear guys about the bass end..While these do have a healthy amount of mid bass impact. For one the bass is tighter today than it was yesterday for certain, It has a similar level of bass as the SRH1540. My well burned in pair. When I was ABing between them after volume matching..( FX850 16 ohms has almost 2X the volume of the SRH1540) Bass levels were very similar in relation to the rest of the sound on both..Because the sound is tightening up I suspect the bass will be even more tighter than the H3s in the end..
  
 Believe me these do not cheapen the overall sound because these have bass.. In fact I was thinking if JVC pulled a AKG where it is more sub bass.. I don't know if this sound would be what it is... Bass control is top notch on these earphones. Yes you do need to be a fan of bass to enjoy this sound but I don't think these are crazy in the bass department.. If you guys have ever heard a monster phone or an AT dynamic phone these are not all that different in the bass presentation.. The sound is large/big. I couldn't imagine how gimpy these would sound with little to no bass emphasis is my point.
  
  
 It is a sound in transformation. I know what the base sound is but today the clarity is clearly better over open box listen. There has never been a JVC earphone or headphone that does not improve with burn in and these are no exception..Once they get nice n loose I suspect these will only get better from this
 point on..
  


 These look like they stick out a lot but not as much as the H3s. When worn over the ear the housing actually lays inside the outer ear canal. They are very comfy over the ear and don't stick out as much, also much more secure when out and about in public.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> No fear guys about the bass end..While these do have a healthy amount of mid bass impact. For one the bass is tighter today than it was yesterday for certain, It has a similar level of bass as the SRH1540. My well burned in pair. When I was ABing between them after volume matching..( FX850 16 ohms has almost 2X the volume of the SRH1540) Bass levels were very similar in relation to the rest of the sound on both..Because the sound is tightening up I suspect the bass will be even more tighter than the H3s in the end..


 
  
 Excellent!  Thanks mate!
 FX850 certaintly on top of my wishlist


----------



## Dsnuts

Any time my friend..I know ericp will have his in a week or so..Take your time considering these as they are not cheap.. I believe these are worth every cent I spent on them but it is best to read as many reviews of them as possible.. I will have a much better understanding of their sound after about a weeks worth of burn in and I will write up a better impression of them once this is done but for now.. Yes honeymoon period n all.. I couldn't possibly enjoy a better sound at the moment..It is a nice contrast to the musicality of the H3..While both are in the larger organic realm for sound. Both present the sound differently which ends up being about 2 flavors..
  
 The H3 clearly amps better by the way. The FX850 already sound like they are amped and might be the limitation of their sound cap/ head room.. What I mean is I tried using it on the 2 step and while it sounded amazing on the amp it did not scale as much as the H3. does.
  
 So a good DAP with a solid amp section.. Something like a Fiio X3 or DX50 is all one needs to drive the FX850 to 90-95% of its sound capability..


----------



## nehcrow

bhazard said:


> I need to as well. My M90's may actually be defective, because I'm not being wowed by them anywhere near as much as everyone else seems to be.




They arent exactly wow inducing to me either but after a while you realize they are technically a great headphone with nice imaging and nice airy extended treble
HE 500's trumps them in nearly every department bro, but still a great headphone for the price


----------



## bhazard

nehcrow said:


> They arent exactly wow inducing to me either but after a while you realize they are technically a great headphone with nice imaging and nice airy extended treble
> HE 500's trumps them in nearly every department bro, but still a great headphone for the price




That's the thing, they are a great headphone, and do very well in a lot of areas. Very few, if any headphones pull off what they do at $50 after rebate.

The problem is the rabid overhype, which will make it another forgotten fotm over time. That thread is making it out to be something its not, and it will disappoint quite a few people, myself included. Once I saw claims that people preferred them to the HE-500 (which I sold off because I wasn't 100% thrilled with either), I just stopped taking it seriously.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> That's the thing, they are a great headphone, and do very well in a lot of areas. Very few, if any headphones pull off what they do at $50 after rebate.
> 
> The problem is the rabid overhype, which will make it another forgotten fotm over time. That thread is making it out to be something its not, and it will disappoint quite a few people, myself included. Once I saw claims that people preferred them to the HE-500 (which I sold off because I wasn't 100% thrilled with either), I just stopped taking it seriously.


 

 ^ Like wise meng like wise, check yo' hypes.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Glad you're getting them. Should be very interesting!
> 
> @DannyBai , you buckling as well?


 
 Resist, resist, resist, resist...buckled.


----------



## nehcrow

Yupppp, my thoughts exactly bhazard! Warning to potential buyers: dont expect the second coming of jesus christ


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> Yupppp, my thoughts exactly bhazard! Warning to potential buyers: dont expect the second coming of jesus christ


 

 ^ Same could be said about those Piss_ton and well as Havi pros which ever versions they are. LMAO
  
 And guess who be hyping those.


----------



## mochill

Burn it in all see the LIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## nehcrow

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Same could be said about those Piss_ton and well as Havi pros which ever versions they are. LMAO
> 
> And guess who be hyping those. :rolleyes:




I forgot lol
Im gonna say iemagnet was hyping them POStins
I think bhazard with the havi but rverybody got the wrong version lol


----------



## vlenbo

bhazard said:


> That's the thing, they are a great headphone, and do very well in a lot of areas. Very few, if any headphones pull off what they do at $50 after rebate.
> 
> The problem is the rabid overhype, which will make it another forgotten fotm over time. That thread is making it out to be something its not, and it will disappoint quite a few people, myself included. Once I saw claims that people preferred them to the HE-500 (which I sold off because I wasn't 100% thrilled with either), I just stopped taking it seriously.


 
 Yeah, and the pistons were such glorious IEMS, right?
  
 That annoying iemacknet has created a huge commotion out of the pistons.
  
 They look mighty fine for $27
  
 but I'd rather save up for an iem that will get heavily discounted to that price instead.
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Like wise meng like wise, check yo' hypes.


 
  
 I agree with this and WOULD have agreed with bhazard until...


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Same could be said about those Piss_ton and well as Havi pros which ever versions they are. LMAO
> 
> And guess who be hyping those.


 
 to be honest, both sides are being unfair (though have good points)
  
 The hyped cheap iems and headphones are just that, cheap, good sounding. It is unfair to those headphones and earphones that are not well known, like these logies for instance.
  
 HOWEVER
  
 These mikros are...
  
 let me say it
  
 DISCONTINUED
  
 that's why they're at this price, and it isn't even hype because of that, since the intentions of the martin logans company was to make a high end headphone. They decided to sell all their stock off, and this is definitely a gem!
  
 Marties were originally $300, so obviously these shouldn't be compared.
  
 Knock it off all of you, all headphones that are recommended by headfiers with similar tastes for specific SQ (whether it be smooth, warm, or analytically detailed) like ours are enough for most of us.
  
 I love the martin logans
  
 They deserve to get hyped, though there does have to be a limit.
  
 Do I love them more than my collection??
  
 Not even, I do love that it bests my collection, but it won't sound warm, nor will it sound big bassed, nor will it have the widest soundstage (though it will lose the 3dness if that happened), it won't have everything.
  
 But it will always get the top love from me.


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Like wise meng like wise, check yo' hypes.




But I do hype the M90. Its a budget beast. It's just reaching hype levels that will disappoint a lot of people.

Most people looking at a great $50 portable headphone do not have a good DAC/amp, with high quality, excellent mastered FLAC/MP3, and have the ability of all that to be portable. When power starved, not positioned well, and playing a poorly mastered/lower quality file, it takes a big hit.

We might think it's normal, but most people will think "What?" at spending $300 on a "modest" amp/DAC to extract the best sound from a now $50 headphone.

When the Pistons were $19, they were an awesome budget find. Turns out there's like 2 versions of those now too, but they can make a great find for those who like big bass and a clearer than normal treble at $20-30. I stand by that.

The Havi is great. They finally labeled the versions to avoid that multi version nonsense that happened. The pro 1 has a similar signature to the m90, and is finally back. The other versions were meh. Still another excellent buy, but all shortcomings were mentioned.

That Teac is a $30 monster too, but a lot of people ended up getting screwed over by someone who hoarded them.

Not once did I claim "Noble 4S killers", or anything crazy on any of these. Its gotten to that level on the m90 craze however.


----------



## doctorjazz

nehcrow said:


> Yupppp, my thoughts exactly bhazard! Warning to potential buyers: dont expect the second coming of jesus christ



1+


----------



## ericp10

So if you're looking for a woody more mids and highs focused, from what I read the FX650 should fit your bill. I read on some review that the bass is toned down and it's much cheaper. Will it perform on the same level as the FX850? I doubt it, but that doesn't mean it won't be a good sounding iem.


----------



## ericp10

Some would argue that technically the FXZ200 was better than the FXZ100, but I actually enjoyed the 100 better (still have but sold the 200). I keep preaching this: you have to choose the sound signature best for you and get out of the top of the line mindset.


----------



## vlenbo

^ that basically summed up what I wrote in TWO sentences, lol! (at least near the end of my post)


----------



## sfwalcer

nehcrow said:


> I forgot lol
> Im gonna say iemagnet was hyping them POStins
> I think bhazard with the havi but rverybody got the wrong version lol


 
  
 ^ Nah those Piss_tons went SUPER_NOVA RETARD HYPE and many hyped them up and you know who you are. I honestly am dumbfounded how it got that way tbh. Am still is today. I know people enjoy them a lot due to their fun warm bassy sound with decent micro details, staging etc.
  
 So didn't really want to kill their buzz but if you take them into consideration technically speaking and performance wise they are average at best and is CLASSIC FOTM material. It punches slightly above their retail price but nothing more. And for some folks to have put them on par with DN1Ks, etc etc is pretty absurd. The Nuforce NE700Xs has almost the exact same siggy and presentation but bests these Piston easily. Even the LG QB2 bests them and those should be much more worthy of the hype than the Pistons despite i don't see eye to eye with inks on many things i have to give those LGs are thumbs up. 
  
  
  


vlenbo said:


> *Yeah, and the pistons were such glorious IEMS, right?*
> 
> *That annoying iemacknet has created a huge commotion out of the pistons.*
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Honestly i don't blame that IEM dood for the Piss_tons hype tbh, it's too easy to scapegoat a person that is banned and can't defend themselves. It was a COLLECTIVE hype on those pistons and you know who you are.
  
 There were only a couple of peps that kept the hype in check despite their praise for them as well, and gave invaluable impressions regarding how they TRULY sounded. So props to those few folks and you know who you are.
  
 Lets just say if you believe that these lil' portable Logan cans CAN bests flagship full size cans like the HE-500s etc etc then you are a fool and a tool to believe it. Some might prefer them to those full size cans, but there are limitations to what a closed portable can do.
  
 BUT i prefer these Logans over the ATH WS99s, ATH ES700s as well as the Philips X1s i had once owned. Do they utterly destroy those other three cans, NOPE. Not by a long shot, but overall these Logans has a much higher end sound to me overall, despite the WS99 bests them in bass and sub bass, the ES700s has a tiny tiny edge on the lushness of the mids and the X1s has a much bigger soundstage due to it being semi-open.
  
 That is where i place these Logans, nothing less nothing more.
  
  


bhazard said:


> *But I do hype the M90. Its a budget beast. It's just reaching hype levels that will disappoint a lot of people.*
> 
> Most people looking at a great $50 portable headphone do not have a good DAC/amp, with high quality, excellent mastered FLAC/MP3, and have the ability of all that to be portable. When power starved, not positioned well, and playing a poorly mastered/lower quality file, it takes a big hit.
> 
> We might think it's normal, but most people will think "What?" at spending $300 on a "modest" amp/DAC to extract the best sound from a $50 headphone.


 
 ^ Like i said before, if you believe everyones hype then you're damn fool. Everyone has their own preferences so i can understand that some pick these Logans over some flagship models but it is just one persons opinion. Why would you take anyones opinion at face value anyways??? You have to take into account their track record and how grounded as well as how their biases matches up to your own.
  
 ehhh these Logans were originally $300 MSRP and for me they are worth every penny. The packaging might be lackluster but these perform at the $300 dollar range for me since i like them over the ATH WS99, ES700 as well as the Philips X1s.
  
 So i really don't get your point on how these are "$50" cans and are not worthy of spending more on amp/dac on such a "modest" setup. In fact due to these Logans being discontinued as is selling at such low prices, but performs at the $300 level for me, it SAVES you tons so you can put your money on better amp/dac to improve not just these Logans but future purchases as well.
  
 And isn't that what budget-fi is all about??? You get better/ same performance for cheap so you can hedge you monies elsewhere on hopefully even better things.
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Some would argue that technically the FXZ200 was better than the FXZ100, but I actually enjoyed the 100 better (still have but sold the 200). I keep preaching this: you have to choose the sound signature best for you and get out of the top of the line mindset.


 
 ^ You know what i am just gonna be blunt about the FXZ200s, i was REALLY and UTTERLY disappointed at them from my very 1st listen. I was soooo excited to finally hear what the hype was about and it being my 1st set of over $100 iems i had lots of expectations, also due to their hype as well.
  
 But i was like ehhh these things sounds so damn meh, and this was what many folks hyped about??? So when you consider how hyped they were by so many, the FXZ200s is GARBAGE in how they perform and sound for me. For even my noob arse with such little experience i still don't see nor understand how those FXZ200 could be so hyped up so much, so i see your point there ericp.
  
 The only person that put those JVC into proper perspective as ekey boi on his review of the FXZ100s while everyone back then was running around hyping them up. Guess only time can prove who is on the money and who is full of it. 
  
 /rant


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> There were only a couple of peps that kept the hype in check despite their praise for them as well, and gave invaluable impressions regarding how they TRULY sounded. So props to those few folks and you know who you are.
> 
> Lets just say if you believe that these lil' portable Logan cans CAN bests flagship full size cans like the HE-500s etc etc then you are a fool and a tool to believe it. Some might prefer them to those full size cans, but there are limitations to what a closed portable can do.
> 
> ...


 
 We say that, but in reality, we wouldn't have bought it for that price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or at least, I wouldn't have. Not until I accumulate that amount to purchase those martins (if it were hyped before the price reduction), since the h-3s took destroyed my wallet. but even worse!
  
 ....using up extra money for those amps like you stated, lol.
  
 I'll  probably say the same thing about the harman kardons when ShopHQ finally restocks them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 If I somehow overhype those, whack me.
  
 And why do people fight against the fact that the martin logans are budget friendly now? That's a HUGE steal, and a great deal that I've seen so far.
  
 The harmans are the only other headphone to match the price, and its MSRP is $199. And even then, it won't be as good as the mikros! At least, from what I've read.
  
 Le +1.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> We say that, but in reality, we wouldn't have bought it for that price.


 

 ^ haha you know me so well. DURRRR!!! Cuz i is a cheap person and ain't gonna pay no damn $300 FULL retail price for some portable cans meng. My Chinaman street cred is on the line if i do cuz ya' now we too smart to pay full price for anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But performance wise these Logans for me is worth their $300 MSRP, cuz the X1s didn't really WOWed me, the WS99 was everything i had expected so there was no surprises there, despite i love their sound. And the ES700s was really sweet sounding but i have expected them to sound pretty similar to the ES7s i had tried, so i wasn't mind blown by them.
  
 These Logans on the other hand made me realize other nuances that i did no notice before as well as taught me what "realism" sounded like. So these were a game changer for me on a personal level just like how the JVC S500s and FX40s taught me what a higher sound is on the cheap.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha you know me so well. DURRRR!!! Cuz i is a cheap person and ain't gonna pay no damn $300 FULL retail price for some portable cans meng. My Chinaman street cred is on the line if i do cuz ya' now we too smart to pay full price for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's called frugal love, not that bad since you spend the rest of your money on food to feed your baby logies, isn't that right? So you aren't a cheap person, you are a caring father!
  
 Also, Two things.
  
 One, I'm actually pretty happy that the logans are serious with their mikros 90, and that it actually is worth that much. I do concur with it being worth every dollar that was SUPPOSED to be spent, lol.

 And two, I totally agree with you on the nuances that the logans bring out. Didn't hear the sounds of heavy breathing singers in some songs, even the lightest of breath that I hear from vocalists captures my heart. It's as if...
  
  
 It's as if..
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  
 THE LOGIES WERE MEANT FOR HEADFIERS!!!
 Soldiers need to listen to these when they're in despair, they'll probably feel more relaxed when they listen to these beauts. Maybe pata can start a donation somewhere along the line in the future.


----------



## vlenbo

leonardforbush said:


> Hi a lurker here. Really like the talk about the JVC, TEAC, and Mikros90. What about the Mikros 70 iem? I've got the Fostex TE-05, Astrotec AX35, and the Pistons. The position of them goes as such : TE-05>AX35>Piston. I still like to listen to the Piston for the warm closed in sound, with that hard hitting bass and spacey treble that goes on for days. It's a fun earphone. but not even close to as technical as the Fostex and Astrotec. Those JVC sound really tempting, but $300 is a bit out of my cheese range.


 
 I think danny didn't like the mikros 70? Am I correct or mistaken here?


----------



## sfwalcer

leonardforbush said:


> Hi a lurker here. Really like the talk about the JVC, TEAC, and Mikros90. What about the Mikros 70 iem? I've got the Fostex TE-05, Astrotec AX35, and the Pistons. The position of them goes as such : TE-05>AX35>Piston. I still like to listen to the Piston for the warm closed in sound, with that hard hitting bass and spacey treble that goes on for days. It's a fun earphone. but not even close to as technical as the Fostex and Astrotec. Those JVC sound really tempting, but $300 is a bit out of my cheese range.


 

 ^ Hey hey welcome to the thread meng, it can get a lil' crazy around this neck of the woods but it's what makes it fun. : P
  
 Think Danny was the only one that had tried them and he posted some impressions of them me thinks.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/2970#post_8613817
  
 Found it on the OP post with the links. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghostfit

sfwalcer said:


> ^ OMG OMG OMG!!! I DON"T BELIEVE!!! O.O


 
  
  


sfwalcer said:


> Where have you been fool, you missing out on all the hype action. Welp not really but still...................... great to have you resurrected from dat audio graveyard.  : P
> 
> Was thinkin' you were finna gonna' be a goner like dat Doc that never even bothered to say good bye. haha
> 
> WOOO!!! Great to have you back, so have you heard about the latest and greatest JVC??? LMAO..... you know what he has in that filthy mind of his............damn right dat JVC woodie.


 
  
  
 LOL !    .....I missed you too, Bro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ...the last things in my ears were CKN70 and FXZ200     ....I see the Nutman's now hyping FX850, will take a look into them.


----------



## sfwalcer

ghostfit said:


> LOL !    .....I missed you too, Bro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ ahah glad to have you back as well meng. You were a good troll your self. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And an even better ghost to take such a long hiatus from this nut house. : P
  
 Miss ya' too meng. T_T
  
 Dat bromance.

  
 Oh GWAD and we're talking about woodies, ehhh i don't like where this is "heading".


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ahah glad to have you back as well meng. You were a good troll your self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You don't say?


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> You don't say?


 
 ^



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sfwalcer

leonardforbush said:


> thanks! Looks like a pretty straight forward review? A neutral sounding earphone with shy treble and soft bass. This means it would be a step backwards compared to my TE-05. Getting an upgrade that's going to fit into my budget is going to be tough, but *I've got the LG GS100 on the way*, and from the way it measured on goldenears, this could be the dark horse monster i'm looking for? OR NOT?


 
 ^ Sweet let us know how those new LG compare to the TE-05s. Can't wait HYPED!!!


----------



## SyCo87

How's aliexpress? Read a lot of bad reviews about them.


----------



## Dsnuts

40 hours of straight burn in..
  
 Open listen was unique for the FX850. While they didn't sound as tight as I would have liked..It was the potential of this sound that got me excited..Burning in dynamic earphones especially JVCs mean something will improve..
  
 Improvements in deed. I woke up this morning to a more refined, tighter, more fluid sound. The treble is immediately noticeable..It the best treble I have ever heard from JVC..Bass has more definition and has tightened up even more so.  For guys hesitant about the bass. DO NOT BE.. I predicted the bass will tone down and they have. I am hearing a tighter, denser more balanced bass this morning, It is perfectly in line with the rest of the sound.  Mids have distinct clarity and now has a more neutral tonality to it..I am hearing a more grown up, more sophisticated sound since open listen.. Every improvement I wanted from open listen has happened. lol!
  
 Everything sounds so even and effortless. I remember on open listen the treble was a touch reserved from the big bold sound of the FX850.. Not anymore..


----------



## Dsnuts

ghostfit said:


> LOL !    .....I missed you too, Bro !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ghost. You can't leave these threads for 3 years and come back thinking everything is OK.! Unforgivable.


----------



## shotgunshane

ericp10 said:


> So if you're looking for a woody more mids and highs focused, from what I read the FX650 should fit your bill. I read on some review that the bass is toned down and it's much cheaper. Will it perform on the same level as the FX850? I doubt it, but that doesn't mean it won't be a good sounding iem.




Do you have a link to the 650 review?


----------



## ericp10

shotgunshane said:


> Do you have a link to the 650 review?




Shotgun I found it just doing a general search on information on the new models. If I come across it again I'll post. I think mochill, however, posted a link to a story that mentioned the same thing. So inbox him as that may help in your inquiry too.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, a bit more on the Yamaha H-200/Mikros 90, pulled them out for a short comparison (have to revise my posts one day, but I don't think anyone has looked at them in months anyway...)
If I have to give an objective, audiophile check-list evaulation of the 2, the Mikros is easily the better. Has better definition, round, tuneful, solid space, open soundstage with "darkness/silence" between instruments, details there right in front of you. As for the Yamaha, sounds warm/darker by comparison, not as open. It does, however, have a more "rhythmic" bass, not as clean as the ML's, but not "one-note" by any means, and does more to move the music forward, imo, than the ML's. Detail, highs, lows are there on the Yamaha, though you have to listen more for them. It is WAY more comfortable, though, hardly know they are there, and, listened to for a bit, you acclamate to the sound, and it is a really fun/involving sound. So, get both while they are cheap. Or, skip it, and get the Shure 1540, which has the openness of the ML's and the detailing, a tight, rhythmic low end, good highs-thought these were rolled off at first, either improved by burn in or brain burn in. Many feel the bass is too much on the Shures, don't hear it that way, best attributes of Yamaha and ML's imo. (I think much of the difference of opinion on headphones relates to head size/ear size/shapes/fits...I may be getting less bass because my head is small, the fit isn't as tight as it must be for many). Of course, getting both the Mikros and Yamaha's would be less expensive than the Shure's, and they are both enjoyable phones.

Now....time for DOGWALK DISCOVERIES!!!!

I knew the hits by these guys, of course, but finding I like most of what they did when I hear it, hadn't paid much attention when they were around...

One of my favorite singer-songwriters




_*The next is X Rated, skip if you have delicate sensitivities*_...I'm amazed at this because, aside from being funny as s**t, it was recorded in 1954!!!

(I got worried that some administrator might take offense at this one so I removed it, really funny/dirty, accapella recording in the style of 50's pop/gospel, if anyone wants the link, PM me!!!)

Not the same Geri Allen track from the walk, sometimes have to substitute if the video is not there


OK, enough for now...


----------



## Vain III

Yep, I'm really digging the K323 XS so much that I am either going to trade or sell my Om Audio IEP. The only problem I have with the AKG's is that they distort a little at extremely high volumes but I rarely listen to anything higher than 50% (unless on my nexus 5) due to how well they isolate.


----------



## peter123

vain iii said:


> Yep, I'm really digging the K323 XS so much that I am either going to trade or sell my Om Audio IEP. The only problem I have with the AKG's is that they distort a little at extremely high volumes but I rarely listen to anything higher than 50% (unless on my nexus 5) due to how well they isolate.




I enjoy these a lot as well. Great isolation and extremely comfortable. More people should try them


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I'm really digging the K323 XS so much that I am either going to trade or sell my Om Audio IEP. The only problem I have with the AKG's is that they distort a little at extremely high volumes but I rarely listen to anything higher than 50% (unless on my nexus 5) due to how well they isolate.
> ...




Yep, the only other person that got them was Bhaz and he's selling his for $27 on ebay. That is one steal of a deal.

I liked them so much that I got shoes to match them:


----------



## peter123

lol

Yes at $27 they're a steal!


----------



## dweaver

Yup I paid more for my pair and still think they were worth the price but at $27 they are a great deal.


----------



## waynes world

They sound good, isolate well, are comfy and cheap. Hmm, sound like good gym candidates to me!


----------



## peter123

They're great for workouts, sturdy cable and very light weighted housings. The housing are really small (xs), you can also get them with a mic for either Android or that other brand


----------



## bhazard

I enjoy the 323 XS as well quite a bit. They are just too small for my ears, and they won't get much play time with all the new stuff I've got coming in to try. They are very similar to the Somic MH415 I picked up not too long ago, but the Somic is detachable and sounds just as good, if not better.
  
 I'd knock off a few bucks if someone from head-fi wanted them through the classifieds here and not through ebay. Definitely a steal.


----------



## daveyostrow

grayson73 said:


> I have both.  HPH-200 has a lot more bass quantity than Mikros 90, but doesn't sound as detailed.  This is straight out of laptop.  If amped, from what I've read, it would seem that Mikros 90 is better.
> 
> I'm still burning in both before I decide which one I like more for my music genres (pop and rock).


 
 did you hear the UE 600 by any chance? they get decent reviews...


----------



## dweaver

Just because I had an itch to try something new with no budget I picked up a pair of Sony MDR EX100 today and the 323 slays them in musicality and detail. The EX100 are good if you want a smooth relaxed sound and prefer a simpler insertion due to the offset tips. But at $27 the 323 has a bit more bass that is more resolving and tight, similar mids in regard to position but better detail, and cleaner more articulate treble. The only people who should avoid the 323 would be anyone who hates any grain of any kind and does not like any sharpness to the treble. Also the cable while shorter is also better quality on the 323. The Sony does come with more tips though that are more comfortable and a small cord winding plastic thingy.


----------



## daveyostrow

how would the 323 compare to other budget phones?... say the pistons?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back to Dogwalk Discoveries, Pt 2: I'm no Hip Hop expert, but seems to me Kanye West is among the most original Hip Hop artists...the things he puts together are amazing (did I mention he's incredibly foul mouthed...)

Y'know, after listening to the lyrics Kanye spouts, which are acceptable for pop music todays, the post I removed earlier seems much tamer, here it is...The Clovers from 1954. If you listen and don't pay attention to the lyrics, it could be proto-doo wop, which I guess it is: The Clovers went on to heve many hits, the most famous "Love Potion #9". I love this!!!



Lastly, Petra Haden, doing a multi-tracked (of herself singing), accapella version of the Superman theme, including lyrics...


Last one for now, since we're on an accapella roll, 1 more Petra Haden cover, the Who, all parts sung by Petra, big hit in the late 60's


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> OK, back to Dogwalk Discoveries, Pt 2: I'm no Hip Hop expert, *but seems to me Kanye West is among the most original Hip Hop artists...the things he puts together are amazing* (did I mention he's incredibly foul mouthed...)
> 
> Y'know, after listening to the lyrics Kanye spouts, which are acceptable for pop music todays, the post I removed earlier seems much tamer, here it is...


 
 ^
... a good producer yes, and an average at best rapper but is wayyyyyy overrated. Don't get the hype on the dood tbh. His best stuff for me was his 1st couple of albums, now is just twi-hard meh stuff.
  
... so damn creative with it. O.O
  
... Happy holidayz. : P
  
... this MV i can't even..... so BOSS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
.... nuff said. T_T


----------



## doctorjazz

Dontbknow bout that, SF, certainly no Hip Hop expert, but the things he throws together, to my ears, are just incredible (if that's just being producer, OK, but I think that is where the music is at...). Having grown up with pop CLASSICS like "Yummy YummyYummy, I Got Love In My Tummy", "Surfing' Bird" (one of the best songs ever written...ask Family Guy), "Blue Suede Shoes" (I could go on for hours), I can dig great music even if the lyric is lame (to a point...). Have a harder time if that's reversed...great lyrics with boring music. Usually can't get a handle on it without something good happening in the music.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Dontbknow bout that, SF, certainly no Hip Hop expert, but the things he throws together, to my ears, are just incredible (if that's just being producer, OK, but I think that is where the music is at...). Having grown up with pop CLASSICS like "Yummy YummyYummy, I Got Love In My Tummy", "Surfing' Bird" (one of the best songs ever written...ask Family Guy), "Blue Suede Shoes" (I could go on for hours), I can dig great music even if the lyric is lame (to a point...). Have a harder time if that's reversed...great lyrics with boring music. Usually can't get a handle on it without something good happening in the music.


 

 ^ The guy is no doubt a good producer (although still overrated there), but at rapping ehhh no. But he does know how to mix it up and create buzz/ controversy if you will, hence why all the media play/ hype on him. It is true that he knows how to package his stuff and appeal to the mainstream masses, so his style is more "pop rap" that can be more easily digested by the mainstream. 
  
 But there are TONs of more talented artists worldwide that are MUCH MUCH better than him that can rap as well as produce. It's just that mainstream media doesn't really appreciate true talent but simply over hype certain "artists" due to their supposed clout/ fame, etc.  El-P for example is an amazing producer and rapper yet doesn't remotely  get as much love/ shine as most wack mainstream acts, and same goes for underground atcs such as The Quiett from Korea. 
  
 So in essence i kinda agree with you there doc that Kanye is unique by "pop" standards but it is not that high of a standard anyways so......


----------



## doctorjazz

Really dig the posts, SF...but makes my point to some extent...hard to know how good the rapping is in the non English (Korean?) tracks, though the mix with English is fun, and they certainly are sharp rhythmically. Really liked Leessang, but seemed to me more pop with rap spicing (most kiddie pop groups sport a rapper to make the squeaky clean music more street). The Christmas one sported interesting message and attitude. But the backing tracks all sounded to me like they could have been done in the 80's (not a bad thing, great sounds, but makes a musical mind who doesn't just throw a rap over Chic background tracks of mo interest (hey, but I mostly listen to jazz, alternative, Americana, so I'm no expert, and wouldn't claim to be...)
Fun listen, love hearing tracks that people find speak to them!


----------



## doctorjazz

Typing on an iPad, which is slow as s***, so you beat me to the next post, but I'll check out the artists you mentioned...


----------



## doctorjazz

Listened to EE-P and The Quiett on YouTube,heavy beats, pretty cool, like them..


----------



## dweaver

daveyostrow said:


> how would the 323 compare to other budget phones?... say the pistons?


sorry I have not tried that IEM. I would say it is better than the few JVC's I have owned Luke the FXT90, FX40, plus thew few lower end Sony's I have owned.


----------



## akarise

So my sister's birthday is coming up soon and she wants a new pair of IEMs. What are the recommendations for the best around $100 or less? Right now I'm considering the RE-400, Monster Gratitude, ATH-IM70/50, and FAD Heaven II. I'm tentatively thinking about getting her the Fostex TE-05 but that's a bit more expensive. Thanks!


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Typing on an iPad, which is slow as s***, so you beat me to the next post, but I'll check out the artists you mentioned...


 

 ^ haha no worries..................
  
  
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> Really dig the posts, SF...but makes my point to some extent...hard to know how good the rapping is in the non English (Korean?) tracks, though the mix with English is fun, and they certainly are sharp rhythmically. Really liked Leessang, but seemed to me more pop with rap spicing (most kiddie pop groups sport a rapper to make the squeaky clean music more street). The Christmas one sported interesting message and attitude. But the backing tracks all sounded to me like they could have been done in the 80's (not a bad thing, great sounds, but makes a musical mind who doesn't just throw a rap over Chic background tracks of mo interest (hey, but I mostly listen to jazz, alternative, Americana, so I'm no expert, and wouldn't claim to be...)
> Fun listen, love hearing tracks that people find speak to them!


 
 ^ See doc that is what's so great about music cuz it literally transcends ANY and ALL barriers, ie: language, racial, religious, etc etc. Hey i don't understand a word of Korean myself but if i hear good schiit that has passion and comes from the soul that speaks to me i don't care what genre, language or whatever it is. Good music is good music and is simple as that. haha
  
 And yeppp Leesang is more mainstream pop rap in style and they are crazy popular in Korean despite having their roots in underground Korean Hip Hop scene. But their music is more like spoken word/ poetry in kpop format. You gonna make a living somehow and spitting that boring spoken word/ poetry ain't gonna pay the bills. : P
  
 Not really taking it too seriously and am not even a fan of this dood, but he seems to be swaggering the Fff out.... LMAO
.... Swings is killin' it of late, might even have to DL his latest stuff. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great MV and production value tbh.
  
  
 Oh man doc you has got to check out Loptimist, the guy is CRAZY with the productions cuz it's like a mix of Latin jazz, salsa, and all sorts of genres. Probably not the best track from him but there are English verses in it. haha
  

  
  
 Oh man and this one you can just feel it's from the gut, dat passion!!!

  
 See this is why i guess i love hip hop so much cuz it's literally like a fusion of EVERY genre and nothing is off limits. This Bruce Lee's quote says it best:
  
 "Empty your mind. Be formless, shapeless - like water. If you put water into a cup, it becomes the cup. You put water into bottle, it becomes the bottle....... Now, water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend."  : P
  
 PREACH!!! Hip hop is nothing yet is everything.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> Listened to EE-P and The Quiett on YouTube,heavy beats, pretty cool, like them..


 
 ^ ahaha FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DO NOT CHECK OUT THE QUIETT'S MORE RECENT STUFF!!! ESP. WHEN DOK2 is featured. LMAO
  
 When you see the name Dok2 run the hell away!!! Guy is an amazing producer just like Kanye but content is even more schiit than Kanye smh. Stupid "Dirty South" music whatever that is. LMAO
  
 The Quietts old stuff is freaken timeless. A complete hip hop artist that can rap amazingly as well as produce.
  
 El-P stuff is crazy, just recently getting into him as well. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


akarise said:


> So my sister's birthday is coming up soon and she wants a new pair of IEMs. What are the recommendations for the best around $100 or less? Right now I'm considering the RE-400, Monster Gratitude, ATH-IM70/50, and FAD Heaven II. I'm tentatively thinking about getting her the Fostex TE-05 but that's a bit more expensive. Thanks!


 
 ^ HOW 'BOUT DEM TEAC ZE-1000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The ATH IM70s is probably the best for gifting tbh, but the TE-05 would be amazing no doubt if you can stretch your budget.


----------



## dweaver

The more I listen to the MDREX100 the more I am enjoying them. I actually like them more than some of the slightly higher end Sony's I have tried. They lack some of the detail of the 323 but their smooth lush sound is very enjoyable and a bit less fatiguing. Listening to Heart as I write and am enjoying them quite a bit. I picked these up on sale at Future Shop for $20 and feel they are a solid buy at that price.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have the AT's and Gratitudes, like both, won't go wrong, I'd lean toward the Gratitudes, big fan of them...if you give the TE-05, you're the best sister EVER!!!! (got them on order so can't comment on sound yet).
OK, gotta crash...listen to sweet tunes thru w3 tonight, night night...


----------



## Vain III

daveyostrow said:


> how would the 323 compare to other budget phones?... say the pistons?




I gave some burned pistons away as gifts and from the quick A/B before packing I liked the 323 more. It has sharper, more refined treble. With the Moshi Hybrids it has a nice deep bass that isn't to boomy, but doesn't lack body. Keep in mind that I am selling a $150 dual-driver because I find myself using the K323 more than it. Check my signature for some other comparisons.


----------



## daveyostrow

These AKGs are looking might interesting
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> Have the AT's and Gratitudes, like both, won't go wrong, I'd lean toward the Gratitudes, big fan of them...if you give the TE-05, you're the best sister EVER!!!! (got them on order so can't comment on sound yet).
> OK, gotta crash...listen to sweet tunes thru w3 tonight, night night...


 
 im liking the gratitudes more and more, solid phones on the go.


----------



## quartertone

akarise said:


> So my sister's birthday is coming up soon and she wants a new pair of IEMs. What are the recommendations for the best around $100 or less? Right now I'm considering the RE-400, Monster Gratitude, ATH-IM70/50, and FAD Heaven II. I'm tentatively thinking about getting her the Fostex TE-05 but that's a bit more expensive. Thanks!


 
  
 You should factor in the different fits with those. The Hifiman are very small and comfortable, can be worn down as well as up, the Gratitudes are quite big and long (the reason I sold mine), the ATs are quite big and bulky and have memory wire, and the FAD are comfortable and worn down, but with quite long barrels that may necessitate deeper insertion than she would like. All that should be taken into account as well as the sonic aspects.


----------



## PeterDLai

dsnuts said:


> Nope no channel swapping needed. They fit perfect over the ears and the housing sit flush against the outter ear. part of the housing sits inside the ear actually so the housing leans into the ears so they don't stick out like when you have them straight down.  It was clearly made to be worn this way.. Over ears instead of straight down. Otherwise these might be a bit too bulky and heavy for some guys to be worn straight down. .
> 
> Isolation is fantastic on these by the way...


 
  
 Does the good isolation mean that it is not an open design like the HA-FX700 was, or do you mean that the isolation is good for an open design?


----------



## nihontoman

doctorjazz said:


>


 
  
  
 no need to listen to non-English stuff to know true hip-hop  talent is buried deeply under the ground, but it is there.\
  
 these guys for example:
  

  
 or this:
  

  
 or my favorites:



  
 another thing by them:



 or some that are not so under the ground, but still have lot's of talent:
  

  
 this one too:
  



 Kanye  wishes he had a fraction of talent these guys have...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Dontbknow bout that, SF, certainly no Hip Hop expert, but the things he throws together, to my ears, are just incredible (if that's just being producer, OK, but I think that is where the music is at...). Having grown up with pop CLASSICS like "Yummy YummyYummy, I Got Love In My Tummy", "Surfing' Bird" (one of the best songs ever written...ask Family Guy), "Blue Suede Shoes" (I could go on for hours), I can dig great music even if the lyric is lame (to a point...). Have a harder time if that's reversed...great lyrics with boring music. Usually can't get a handle on it without something good happening in the music.




I agree with you. Kanye is genius within his genre. I'm no huge hip hop fan by any stretch of the imagination, but as a music journalist I study most styles of popular music. Kanye is off the chain! Now, is he a social idiot with his rants? Yes he is. But the dude is brilliant. His mother was a college professor (and I believe his father was an educator too). The dude has a high IQ. He's produced more hits for artists in that genre than many realize.


----------



## doctorjazz

My take as well, the Raps/Rants just serve to hold it together as far as I'm concerned, nothing at all lyrically but nastiness, not even clever nastiness (tend not to even follow them closely). On the other hand, his MUSICAL mind is amazing, things he throws together into a fascinating whole are a whole different thing. Unlike others (and, again, I'm no expert, gonna listen to the above music videos after the dog walk), who may rap better over electronic beats and pieces of old recording background tracks looped (and I do like figuring out what was sampled, and it can make for great music), the MUSIC of Kanye's work is original, his creations. Of course, his public persona and nastiness is bound to turn many people off.


----------



## doctorjazz

quartertone said:


> akarise said:
> 
> 
> > So my sister's birthday is coming up soon and she wants a new pair of IEMs. What are the recommendations for the best around $100 or less? Right now I'm considering the RE-400, Monster Gratitude, ATH-IM70/50, and FAD Heaven II. I'm tentatively thinking about getting her the Fostex TE-05 but that's a bit more expensive. Thanks!
> ...




True, the Gratitudes are long, stick out a bit. I don't find it much of a problem, can get a good fit and seal better than many other iems. Hard to know how these things will work for others, though, but I haven't seen too many posts of people hating and getting rid of them for that reason.


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^ HOW 'BOUT DEM TEAC ZE-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +
  


doctorjazz said:


> Have the AT's and Gratitudes, like both, won't go wrong, I'd lean toward the Gratitudes, big fan of them...if you give the TE-05, you're the best sister EVER!!!! (got them on order so can't comment on sound yet).
> OK, gotta crash...listen to sweet tunes thru w3 tonight, night night...


 
  
 She doesn't like the look of the ATs and Gratitudes that much so I think we're deciding between the TE-05 and RE-400. But just curious, could you give me a quick comparison between the IM70 and Gratitudes? I'm actually a guy but that's okay hahaha.
  


quartertone said:


> You should factor in the different fits with those. The Hifiman are very small and comfortable, can be worn down as well as up, the Gratitudes are quite big and long (the reason I sold mine), the ATs are quite big and bulky and have memory wire, and the FAD are comfortable and worn down, but with quite long barrels that may necessitate deeper insertion than she would like. All that should be taken into account as well as the sonic aspects.


 
  
 Yeah comfort is really important so the RE-400 is high up on the list. She doesn't like the vacuum effect that my Heaven V has so the FAD is out.
  


doctorjazz said:


> True, the Gratitudes are long, stick out a bit. I don't find it much of a problem, can get a good fit and seal better than many other iems. Hard to know how these things will work for others, though, but I haven't seen too many posts of people hating and getting rid of them for that reason.


 
  
 Yeah I didn't like how the Gratitudes fit so I'm probably gonna rule those out.
  
  
  
 Thanks everyone for the feedback! Looks like we're choosing between the RE-400 and TE-05 at this point. Can anyone give me a detailed comparison between the two covering highs, mids, lows, soundstage, imaging, clarity, detail, build quality, accessories, etc.? Trying to see if it's worth spending the extra $60-70 on the TE-05.


----------



## sfwalcer

nihontoman said:


> no need to listen to non-English stuff to know true hip-hop  talent is buried deeply under the ground, but it is there.\
> 
> these guys for example:
> 
> ...


 
 ^ Those other guys wishes they had a fraction of Kanyes fame/money. 
  
  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> I agree with you. Kanye is genius within his genre. I'm no huge hip hop fan by any stretch of the imagination, but as a music journalist I study most styles of popular music. Kanye is off the chain! Now, is he a social idiot with his rants? Yes he is. But the dude is brilliant. His mother was a college professor (and I believe his father was an educator too). The dude has a high IQ. He's produced more hits for artists in that genre than many realize.


 
 ^ Talented no doubt but genius is a bit too far. It's just like the mainstream portrays Jay-Z as the the best rapper alive or something while the stuff he puts out is not even relevant these days. He best has way past and there are tons of better talent out there. "Genius" according to mainstream "pop" standards maybe, but is not really grounded in reality. Jay-Z and Kanye both are talented no doubt but both are wayyyyy over hyped for what they do. Peps just loves to jump on the hipster bandwagon and most music "critics" sadly are easy victims of this as well, ie: those hipsters at pitchfork.
  
 i dunno, Kanye stuff just doesn't sound like it has much soul to me, it leaves me with a empty feeling even though it might sound "unique" and "interesting" for the sake of being controversial. Can't really connect with it on an emotional/ personal level...... but to each his/her own though so......
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> My take as well, the Raps/Rants just serve to hold it together as far as I'm concerned, nothing at all lyrically but nastiness, not even clever nastiness (tend not to even follow them closely). On the other hand, his MUSICAL mind is amazing, things he throws together into a fascinating whole are a whole different thing. Unlike others (and, again, I'm no expert, gonna listen to the above music videos after the dog walk), who may rap better over electronic beats and pieces of old recording background tracks looped (and I do like figuring out what was sampled, and it can make for great music), the MUSIC of Kanye's work is original, his creations. Of course, his public persona and nastiness is bound to turn many people off.


 
 ^ A mile wide but a inch deep??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


akarise said:


> +
> 
> 
> She doesn't like the look of the ATs and Gratitudes that much so I think we're deciding between the TE-05 and RE-400. But just curious, could you give me a quick comparison between the IM70 and Gratitudes?* I'm actually a guy but that's okay hahaha.*
> ...


 
  
 ^ ehhh i wouldn't get those RE-400s if i were you, cuz those Chinaman iems are infamous for their lackluster built and many have reported them falling apart within a year of normal use. They have yet to learn to address such basic QC mistakes even though they are fully aware of them is inexcusable for me. Even their new flagship $400 RE-600s have the same schitty built is laughable tbh.
  
 So if you can stretch your budget a bit, those TE-05s makes for a MUCH MUCH better gifting item imo.
  
*Oh you mean to tell me you are not BOA???!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the deception!!! *


----------



## mikaveli06

Suggestions...loving my Mikros 90, looking for iem similar sound.  Considering Carbo Doppio or Fostex t-05


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh i wouldn't get those RE-400s if i were you, cuz those Chinaman iems are infamous for their lackluster built and many have reported them falling apart within a year of normal use. They have yet to learn to address such basic QC mistakes even though they are fully aware of them is inexcusable for me. Even their new flagship $400 RE-600s have the same schitty built is laughable tbh.
> 
> So if you can stretch your budget a bit, those TE-05s makes for a MUCH MUCH better gifting item imo.
> 
> *Oh you mean to tell me you are not BOA???!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the deception!!! *


 
  
 Yeah I've read about some issues with the build quality of the RE-400... but I also heard that their customer service was great at replacing them if anything happened. The TE-05 definitely looks more solidly built though, might just be smarter to pay the extra money so I don't have to deal with helping her calling HiFiMAN for a replacement later.
  
 LOL sorry to disappoint ya hahaha. Just a huge fan of hers


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> Yeah I've read about some issues with the build quality of the RE-400... but I also heard that their customer service was great at replacing them if anything happened. The TE-05 definitely looks more solidly built though, might just be smarter to pay the extra money so I don't have to deal with helping her calling HiFiMAN for a replacement later.
> 
> LOL sorry to disappoint ya hahaha. Just a huge fan of hers


 

 ^ haha yeah BOA's nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just don't go watch that dancing teen pop movie she's in. LMAO
  
 She needs to do more collabs with real hip hop artist/ producers tbh. Her track with The Quiett for some random commercial was pretty nice. 
  
 The TE-05 makes for a much more impressive presentation that's for sure due their solid built/ detachable cables, and they seem to perform much better than the RE-400s as well, some even claim bests the gr07 BEs, etc etc. haha That alone seems to be worth the extra for me cuz dealing with an iem that might fall apart on ya' just leaves a bad impression esp. if they are for gifting. : P


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^ haha yeah BOA's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I gotta watch it cuz she's the only artist I could call myself a fanboy of LOL. Been following her for a decade already. The story will most likely be terrible but I just wanna see her dance haha. Yeahh I liked that track a lot, was very catchy and the bass sounds great out of my Heaven V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah that Japanese craftsmanship is always top notch. I might just get the TE-05 cuz I kinda wanna audition them myself hehe


----------



## DannyBai

TE-05 is worth the upgrade in price and more over the RE-400's. IMO of course.


----------



## mochill

Mini mikros90 is the fostex te-05


----------



## mochill

And or the jvc fx850


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> I gotta watch it cuz she's the only artist I could call myself a fanboy of LOL. Been following her for a decade already. The story will most likely be terrible but I just wanna see her dance haha. Yeahh I liked that track a lot, was very catchy and the bass sounds great out of my Heaven V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^ DLed it, tried to watch it, but couldn't get myself to sit through it, so just skipped to the dancing parts and was done with it.  : P
  
 Doesn't seem THAT bad but the story is fo' sho a generic one, so yeah....... but what you expect. haha
  
 Not all Jpn craftsmanship is top notch, majority is made in chinaman anyways but design wise they sure got a couple of legs ups. ATH iem cables can be utterly horrid, and the majority still don't have detachable cables but it seems that trend is changing fast now. ATHs/ even JVCs new lineups all have detachable cables now which is pretty sweet.
  
 Could this be the doing/ influence of the popularity of beats cans??? LMAO


----------



## avlad

Didn't saw much about astrotec ax30/35 on forums, anybody that have them can comment a little about them? Are they worth the price or can compete with established IEMs?


----------



## akarise

dannybai said:


> TE-05 is worth the upgrade in price and more over the RE-400's. IMO of course.


 
  
 ^and with that I'm caving and getting her the TE-05 haha. Out of curiosity, would you say that the TE-05 is the best IEM for $150 and under? Seems like it was able to hold up to the Heaven V in your comparison, which I already feel is amazing for it's price. The Carbo Doppio seems to be great too though and is just a bit cheaper than the TE-05.
  
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ DLed it, tried to watch it, but couldn't get myself to sit through it, so just skipped to the dancing parts and was done with it.  : P
> 
> Doesn't seem THAT bad but the story is fo' sho a generic one, so yeah....... but what you expect. haha
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll be happy if the story is at least halfway decent, generic or not haha.
  
 Hmm true but at least all the headphones actually made IN Japan have outstanding build quality. And I still think Japanese companies have better quality control than Chinese ones in general, although I'm sure there are exceptions. Yeah looks like those Japanese companies are finally catching on with the cables, about time!


----------



## PeterDLai

mochill/Dsnuts, where are the HA-FX850 made? Japan or China?


----------



## DannyBai

akarise said:


> ^and with that I'm caving and getting her the TE-05 haha. Out of curiosity, would you say that the TE-05 is the best IEM for $150 and under? Seems like it was able to hold up to the Heaven V in your comparison, which I already feel is amazing for it's price. The Carbo Doppio seems to be great too though and is just a bit cheaper than the TE-05.
> 
> I haven't listened to the Doppio in awhile but the TE-05 is equal or possibly better since it had that dynamic quality yet has the speed of a BA. I can safely say that the TE-05 is the best in the sub-$200 category or even a little higher. It does everything right like the V does for me but presented very differently.


----------



## akarise

> Originally Posted by *DannyBai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't listened to the Doppio in awhile but the TE-05 is equal or possibly better since it had that dynamic quality yet has the speed of a BA. I can safely say that the TE-05 is the best in the sub-$200 category or even a little higher. It does everything right like the V does for me but presented very differently.


 
  
 Seems like the TE-05 will be a great investment, thanks!


----------



## mikaveli06

Between the doppio and fostex..  which is better imaging, seperation, and sound stage


----------



## Dsnuts

peterdlai said:


> mochill/Dsnuts, where are the HA-FX850 made? Japan or China?


 
  
 China.. The best craftsmanship I have ever seen.. No kidding. They are like audio art in the ears .
  
 I have lots of updates but I think at this point I am gonna save my thoughts on them until the write up..
  
 All I am gonna say is..@ Dweaver.. You asked me if I preferred my SRH1540 or the FX850.. I now prefer my FX850s..When a sound sticks to you and your thinking about it when you get up. When your away from them..Eager to hear them again at every opportunity..Ya I can't deny it.. These FX850s is audio Crack.. I need more and more or I go through withdraw.. My SRH1540 never did this to me nor my H3s.. I am hooked.. I think I found my ideal sound in an earphone..


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> China.. The best craftsmanship I have ever seen.. No kidding. They are like audio art in the ears .
> 
> I have lots of updates but I think at this point I am gonna save my thoughts on them until the write up..
> 
> All I am gonna say is..@ Dweaver.. *You asked me if I preferred my SRH1540 or the FX850.. I now prefer my FX850s.*.


 
  
 Oooh, them's fighting words!


----------



## doctorjazz

akarise said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ HOW 'BOUT DEM TEAC ZE-1000.
> ...





Ooops, should know better, almost no females on Head-Fi, stupid assumption (and this has come up before as well, you posted about getting something for your sister, no?). My apologies (though, you'll be the best SIBLING ever!!!!!)


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember when I heard the old JVC FX1X a long time ago..Big bassy phone. Not the most refined but a fun listen none the less. On open listen there was no highs, and mids that sounded compressed and booming bass..While burning these phones. It made me realize that one can't judge JVC phones on open listen. FX40s was another that improved a lot with burn in. FXD and FXZs.. All JVC phones actually..Just know that JVC does not preburn any earphone or headphone they make.
  
 The FX850s even on open listen produced a sound I thought was very unique. Fullsized headphone like sound that definitely had potential. What I am hearing now is more than potential...For one.. The Silver coated OFC cables are raw as well as the drivers..The sonic upgrade that I am hearing today is astounding.
  
 These will make a believer out of anyone that don't think much about burn in..Forget mental burn in . I have records of what I posted about how they sounded on open listen. As fantastically the sound was on open listen. The sonic changes are undeniable.. It went from being the H3 equal in SQ to what I am hearing them today. Something that is special for me. I mean there was no possible way these was gonna eclipse my favorite full sound in the SRH1540.
  
 But they did..


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


> I remember when I heard the old JVC FX1X a long time ago..Big bassy phone. Not the most refined but a fun listen none the less. On open listen there was no highs, and mids that sounded compressed and booming bass..While burning these phones. It made me realize that one can't judge JVC phones on open listen. FX40s was another that improved a lot with burn in. FXD and FXZs.. All JVC phones actually..Just know that JVC does not preburn any earphone or headphone they make.
> 
> The FX850s even on open listen produced a sound I thought was very unique. Fullsized headphone like sound that definitely had potential. What I am hearing now is more than potential...For one.. The Silver coated OFC cables are raw as well as the drivers..The sonic upgrade that I am hearing today is astounding.
> 
> ...


 
 Darnit! If only I could sleep sideways while having them on...


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna be honest with you..These are like museum quality..How you gonna sleep on museum art.? Lol. Aint that what the SHE3590s are for?
  
 Oh another note.. I am gonna predict this.. Once ericp and Danny get their FX850s.. It will be ON!. These are truly worth your hard earned cash..Keep these on your radar..Read as many impressions of these phones as you can.. These are going to be very popular among enthusiasts.


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


> I am gonna be honest with you..These are like museum quality..How you gonna sleep on museum art.? Lol. Aint that what the SHE3590s are for?


 
  
 Haha true dat 
  
 But it also became sort-of my ideal of keeping a low profile out on the streets and not having them sticking out of my ears much


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok I am gonna try n describe how these lay onto your ears.
  

 Imagine flipping these up and over the ear.. See how they have a natural angle? These can be worn straight down or with the cord up and over the top of the ears. Because of the natural angle of the earphones when worn over the ears.. The housing lays on top of the ears and do not stock out like you see in this picture.


 It is a lot more ergonomic than what this picture presents when worn over the ears. And I suppose with the use of down pillows you can sleep in them as they will lay parallel to your ears vs sticking out. But like I said. Once you see how nice these are.. There is no way anyone is gonna attempt to sleep in these. That is just asking for an accident to happen..A light nap maybe.. But full on sleep?. Or better yet. Using one of these! solves the problem.


----------



## doctorjazz

Better than the 1540??????? Say it ain't so!!!!!! Woe is me!!! OK, DS, what am I supposed to do??!!! If I could only remember how to use Tenso..... ($$450-$500 on Ebay, assuming will come out less, $350 on Amazon.jp before charges)....
Time to moonlight...


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


>


 
  
 Thanks for the detailed explanation DS!


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> Better than the 1540??????? Say it ain't so!!!!!! Woe is me!!! OK, DS, what am I supposed to do??!!! If I could only remember how to use Tenso..... ($$450-$500 on Ebay, assuming will come out less, $350 on Amazon.jp before charges)....
> Time to moonlight...


 
 Well I don't know if they are actually better..Both are very enjoyable and you know the SRH1540s are fantastic phones and believe me I didn't expect the sound from the FX850 to be this good. It is a sound that lingers and I can't deny them..I asked myself before I posted that if I would rather listen to my SRH1540 or my FX850.. It was my FX850.. I am lucky as I have both. I doubt I will get rid of either one but in the end..Yes I do prefer what I am hearing out of these JVCs. They have completely won me over.
  


fnkcow said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation DS!


 
  
 That should be a new requirement for earphone description. Can or cannot be slept in. Never thought about that as a part of a review.. Will have to incorporate that for fellas like you that must sleep with iems.
  
 I think I would end up destroying some precious iems if I slept in them as I would be dreaming that a jealous iem is choking me and I would end up yanking the phones out of my ears in fear that they would come alive somehow and choke me in my sleep. Nightmare scenario.

 I don't blame guys for listening to their favorites to fall asleep to.. I suppose our parents embed that into our makeup when they play music for us to sleep to as a baby. Making little audiophiles in the process.


----------



## akarise

doctorjazz said:


> Ooops, should know better, almost no females on Head-Fi, stupid assumption (and this has come up before as well, you posted about getting something for your sister, no?). My apologies (though, you'll be the best SIBLING ever!!!!!)


 
  
 Haha it's cool, it was an honest mistake. I went ahead and got the Fostex for her so I guess I'm getting that best sibling award


----------



## fnkcow

dsnuts said:


> That should be a new requirement for earphone description. Can or cannot be slept in. Never thought about that as a part of a review.. Will have to incorporate that for fellas like you that must sleep with iems.
> 
> I think I would end up destroying some precious iems if I slept in them as I would be dreaming that a jealous iem is choking me and I would end up yanking the phones out of my ears in fear that they would come alive somehow and choke me in my sleep. Nightmare scenario.
> 
> I don't blame guys for listening to their favorites to fall asleep to.. I suppose our parents embed that into our makeup when they play music for us to sleep to as a baby. Making little audiophiles in the process.


 
  
 Haha
 As I travel alot the "can or cannot be slept in" kind of become one of the things I look out for in an IEM as I'm looking for an all-in-one package as I'm highly unlikely to bring a few of my IEMs along all the way. That same rule also applies to keeping a low profile out on the streets and not having them sticking out of my ears much, so "can or cannot sleep in" is kind of my lazy way to sum that all up
 I've the CKS1000 and M200 and yeah they kinda left me with this ideal that I'm looking for
 No doubt the FX850 is great, but not the one I'm looking for if I'm going to pay that much money for it


----------



## mikaveli06

What a time....fx850...te-05.....doppios....just seen B&H is taking pre orders for fiio x5.  Good thing my asg2 sold.  Down to my mikros for daily use and philips x1, mainly for gaming with mixamp/ps4.  Prolly get doppio and x5 next, then look at classifieds for fostex eventually.  Then the 850s to ultimately replace my asg2.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, time for battle of the titans...Sony XBA-H3 or JVC FX850, huh? Huh??? Put up your dukes, you guys,get in your corners, may the best iem win!!!!!

I'm a big sleep in the iem person, but I seem to have figured out ways to sleep in almost anything...ATH 1K??? No Problem! TF10? No problem??? Bigger problem with these big, odd shaped iems is seal for me...


----------



## fnkcow

doctorjazz said:


> I'm a big sleep in the iem person, but I seem to have figured out ways to sleep in almost anything...ATH 1K??? No Problem! TF10? No problem??? Bigger problem with these big, odd shaped iems is seal for me...


 
  
 Care to share how you do that please?


----------



## Dsnuts

You know the one earphone I was thinking that sounds great that is low profile and sounds great out and about is the RHA MA750. You should look into them.. They don't cost much considering their excellent all round performance plus industrial type solid build. Definitely sleepable. as well.


----------



## mochill

The dunu dnk is sleepable iem for me with the smallest grey tips


----------



## mochill

Listen to dsnuts and me...them fx850 will blow your MIND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

Yup doc! How do you do that?


----------



## mochill

Head on the edge of the pillows


----------



## doctorjazz

WEll, I've always had the habit of leaning my head on my arm, which curls around my eyes, and the arm leans on the pillow when sleeping on my side (which is how I always sleep). Think it started as a way of keeping light out of my eyes in the morning (must have had crummy shades in my room as a child). When I have larger iems, that go out further, just lean the upper part of my head on my arm, which is on the lowest part of the pillow, which keeps my ear elevated off the pillow. Comes from years of sleeping this way, not sure if you can pick it up as an adult, but maybe...
Having said that, The iems that are the most comfortable to sleep in are the, that I have, are the Westones (W3, W4, W40 are the ones I've used). Amazingly flat in-ear fit, comfortable, great isolation. You may like others better sound wise, (but they really do sound great), but of the ones I have, whch is much too many, they are the ones easiest to forget when they are in (of course, many out there I haven't tried).
May give sleeping in iem classes, love to teach


----------



## Gee Simpson

I sleep on my back so have no problems whatsoever


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the MA 750, too much stuff, too quick, have to pull them out and listen some more. They are shaped in such a way that they are flat, should be fairly good for sleeping (but I've always had trouble with seal with them, shallow insertion, ear bud wannabe iems give me trouble in general.


----------



## doctorjazz

gee simpson said:


> I sleep on my back so have no problems whatsoever




You should be able to sleep in Audeze or Hifiman planars!!!!!!!


----------



## fnkcow

doctorjazz said:


> WEll, I've always had the habit of leaning my head on my arm, which curls around my eyes, and the arm leans on the pillow when sleeping on my side (which is how I always sleep). Think it started as a way of keeping light out of my eyes in the morning (must have had crummy shades in my room as a child). When I have larger iems, that go out further, just lean the upper part of my head on my arm, which is on the lowest part of the pillow, which keeps my ear elevated off the pillow. Comes from years of sleeping this way, not sure if you can pick it up as an adult, but maybe...
> Having said that, The iems that are the most comfortable to sleep in are the, that I have, are the Westones (W3, W4, W40 are the ones I've used). Amazingly flat in-ear fit, comfortable, great isolation. You may like others better sound wise, (but they really do sound great), but of the ones I have, whch is much too many, they are the ones easiest to forget when they are in (of course, many out there I haven't tried).
> May give sleeping in iem classes, love to teach


 
  
 Would give it a go thanks! 
 Sleeping in iem classes! Keen student here haha


----------



## waynes world

Vsd1 very good for sleeping on side (not my head lol)


----------



## doctorjazz

1+ Dunu 1K


----------



## nihontoman

doctorjazz said:


> WEll, I've always had the habit of leaning my head on my arm, which curls around my eyes, and the arm leans on the pillow when sleeping on my side (which is how I always sleep). Think it started as a way of keeping light out of my eyes in the morning (must have had crummy shades in my room as a child). When I have larger iems, that go out further, just lean the upper part of my head on my arm, which is on the lowest part of the pillow, which keeps my ear elevated off the pillow. Comes from years of sleeping this way, not sure if you can pick it up as an adult, but maybe...
> Having said that, The iems that are the most comfortable to sleep in are the, that I have, are the Westones (W3, W4, W40 are the ones I've used). Amazingly flat in-ear fit, comfortable, great isolation. You may like others better sound wise, (but they really do sound great), but of the ones I have, whch is much too many, they are the ones easiest to forget when they are in (of course, many out there I haven't tried).
> May give sleeping in iem classes, love to teach


 
  
  
  
 hahaha, I use the exact same technique to sleep with my XB90EX-s it's just a bit uncomfortable in the long run - hands get tired


----------



## ericp10

Actually, if any earphone has taught me about burn in being real (although I already knew), it's ironically a BA earphone. I heard absolutely no bass to speak of the first couple of days with the Doppio. Now there's bass (and a fuller sound) in spades. It has become my favorite universal all-BA earphone (even beating the might W4 to my ears).


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> Actually, if any earphone has taught me about burn in being real (although I already knew), it's ironically a BA earphone. I heard absolutely no bass to speak of the first couple of days with the Doppio. Now there's bass (and a fuller sound) in spades. It has become my favorite universal all-BA earphone (even beating the might W4 to my ears).


 
 It's both real and myth. Each piece of equipment responds differently. Some do, some don't. The fact nothing ever burns in "worse" leaves a lot to myth. I've given away headphones with 300+ hours on them that people believed "burned in" after awhile. The same can be said when "burning in" a Plasma TV.
  
 The Mikros 90 is the only headphone that I've been able to re-produce a noticeable burn in change with, so complete naysayers are wrong too.
  
 With the amount of money spent on audio equipment to satisfy us, no harm in doing it anyway. I'm just glad there are BA sets out there with actual bass.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> It's both real and myth. Each piece of equipment responds differently. Some do, some don't. The fact nothing ever burns in "worse" leaves a lot to myth. I've given away headphones with 300+ hours on them that people believed "burned in" after awhile. The same can be said when "burning in" a Plasma TV.
> ....


 
 ES-700 has burned in "worse".
 Every time I try them after a few weeks of complete rest, I enjoy them tremendously for a few minutes until the driver warms up - and I put them away again.
  
 When someone listens to a fully burned in headphone, they still need to complete the mental burnin, which is just as important.
 The brain has to adjust to deciphering the sound clues differently.


----------



## Vain III

I also believe that burn-in is both real and a myth. I believe that the amount a headphone can change is not as substantial as a lot of people make it out to be. This is why I use both the term technical burn-in (burn-in of the device) and brain burn-in (burn-in of the mind). I believe that most of the substantial changes are mostly taking place in the brain either by placebo or your mind just adjusting to the sound.

That doesn't mean I don't believe in technical burn-in. I do believe that headphone sound can change the longer that you use a device. I believe that the bass can open up, I believe that the mid-range & treble can soften. I don't believe that treble can expand during burn-in or that bass can hit lower after burn-in. That just doesn't make any sense to me. It's like saying "I've used this kitchen knife so much that it has grown an inch and become sharper than when I first got it." The changes are noticeable but not to the degree some people believe. I also don't believe that burn-in is good all the time. Blunt treble can be dulled even more during burn-in. Nice mid-bass can sometimes loss it's omph. If there is any type of headphone I believe could actually have huge gains from burn-in over time it would be ones made of wood for the same reason that violins have their sound changed overtime as the waves etch themselves into the wood of the instrument. 

Actually, I find tip rolling is grounded far more in the realm of science. With tip rolling you're changing the way the sound is presented to you. If your headphones come with narrow tips and you place a pair of wide-bore tips on them than obviously that is going to change the way the headphones sound. I still burn-in just in case the headphones do gain something from it. No harm, no foul. Just builds the anticipation and suspense.


----------



## BenF

vain iii said:


> ...
> Actually, I find tip rolling is grounded far more in the realm of science. With tip rolling you're changing the way the sound is presented to you. If your headphones come with narrow tips and you place a pair of wide-bore tips on them than obviously that is going to change the way the headphones sound. I still burn-in just in case the headphones do gain something from it. No harm, no foul. Just builds the anticipation and suspense.


 
  
 Tip rolling makes a HUGE difference. Outside of FAD Heavens, I don't think I use any IEMs with their provided tips.
 And even on the Heavens I had to switch from the preinstalled narrow bore ones to the wide bore ones.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> You are having seal issues.


 
 Anyone have tip recommendations for Astrotec AX30?  I've tried stock tips and the other tips that I have and they aren't giving me the bass that is described.  I have Sony Hybrids on the way.


----------



## Grayson73

sfwalcer said:


> +
> 
> ^ if you think they don't have enough bass try some Sony Hybrid/ MH1C tips on them, as well as some wide bore ones.
> 
> ...


 
 Mochill, Bhazard, Sfwalcer, what are the best tips for the ZE-1000?  I got them for $50, but the stock triple layer tips don't seal for me.  I do have Sony hybrids on the way so I'll try them on the AX30 and ZE-1000.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Anyone have tip recommendations for Astrotec AX30?  I've tried stock tips and the other tips that I have and they aren't giving me the bass that is described.  I have Sony Hybrids on the way.


 
  
  
 Order some UE900 tips.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Actually, if any earphone has taught me about burn in being real (although I already knew), it's ironically a BA earphone. I heard absolutely no bass to speak of the first couple of days with the Doppio. Now there's bass (and a fuller sound) in spades. It has become my favorite universal all-BA earphone (even beating the might W4 to my ears).




How does the bass compare to the IM70?


----------



## mochill

HSA studio 3rd anv. + fx850 = heaven


----------



## quartertone

I think burning in headphones is analogous to breaking in shoes. They don't get worse either.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> How does the bass compare to the IM70?


 
  
  
 Not on the same level (i.e. way more bass in the IM70). But definitely adequate deep sub-bass in the Doppio. The only BA  bass I've ever heard go toe to toe with a dynamic nearly basshead (or basshead) driver is the custom 1964 EARS Quad. And those BA drivers are vented to get that low. Again, it's tough to compare these different earphones as to which are better (not saying you asked me that here) because they're all great in their on way and have different sound signatures.


----------



## waynes world

Wow. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this Estas Tonne is a rather amazing guy:
  

  
 You can also listen or purchase (name your price) the album that has a version of that song on it here:
  
 https://estastonne.bandcamp.com/album/place-of-the-gods
  
 The entire album is beautiful.
  
 Edit: if you want the reader's digest version, watch from the 12 minute mark of that video.


----------



## peter123

These Dolphin's ROCK!


----------



## sfwalcer

grayson73 said:


> Mochill, Bhazard, Sfwalcer, what are the best tips for the ZE-1000?  I got them for $50, but the stock triple layer tips don't seal for me.  I do have Sony hybrids on the way so I'll try them on the AX30 and ZE-1000.


 

 ^ Congrats on the ZE-1000s!!! How/ where did you get them for $50??? All the ones i see online are now $99 sadly. :/
  
 The best tips for the TEACs are the VSonic tips and shorter the better it seems cuz it's closer to how the stocks tips are.
..... the green and the yellow ones sounded the best for me. They are a pain in the arse to put on though cuz their nozzle is so narrow hence it takes some finger/ elbow grease. : P


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats on the ZE-1000s!!! How/ where did you get them for $50??? All the ones i see online are now $99 sadly. :/
> 
> The best tips for the TEACs are the VSonic tips and shorter the better it seems cuz it's closer to how the stocks tips are.
> ..... the green and the yellow ones sounded the best for me. They are a pain in the arse to put on though cuz their nozzle is so narrow hence it takes some finger/ elbow grease. : P


 

 Now wait a minute there woodpulp. Were you not just touting those waffle maxipad tips as the greatest thing ever not too long ago?


----------



## bhazard

hutnicks said:


> Now wait a minute there woodpulp. Were you not just touting those waffle maxipad tips as the greatest thing ever not too long ago?


 
 I enjoy the waffle tips. I probably won't change them.


----------



## Hutnicks

bhazard said:


> I enjoy the waffle tips. I probably won't change them.


 

 I found them to be the worst isolating tips ever. That 30db claim makes me laugh.


----------



## d marc0

Listening to Avicii's True album... Amazing with the DN-1000!


----------



## mikaveli06

Before I head to amazon jp....anyone selling a doppio or fostex?? (Or jvc 850!!!!!!, longshot but thought id ask)


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Now wait a minute there woodpulp. Were you not just touting those waffle maxipad tips as the greatest thing ever not too long ago?


 
 ^ehhh if you Canned mofos actually read what i wrote instead of trollin' all the damn tyme!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> ^ if you think they don't have enough bass try some Sony Hybrid/ MH1C tips on them, as well as some wide bore ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sheeeeeeeeeeeeesh illiterate nutters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


bhazard said:


> *I enjoy the waffle tips. I probably won't change them.*


 
 ^
 What buzz said.
  
  


hutnicks said:


> I found them to be the worst isolating tips ever. That 30db claim makes me laugh.


 
 ^ Those waffle tips isolate VERY well for me, so your ears must be funky as hell, don't blame the tips meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


mikaveli06 said:


> Before I head to amazon jp....anyone selling a doppio or fostex?? (Or jvc 850!!!!!!, longshot but thought id ask)


 
 ^ i have all 3 including all the hyped gears mentioned on this thread, when/ where you want em'???
  
 Send me yo' monies right now while they are still hot!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

amazon usa has vends selling doppios for 170.00 and 6.00$ shipping.


----------



## sfwalcer

drbluenewmexico said:


> amazon usa has vends selling doppios for 170.00 and 6.00$ shipping.


 

 ^ American retail shops will have those Fostex iem for $150 shipped soon as well so........................


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ehhh if you Canned mofos actually read what i wrote instead of trollin' all the damn tyme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes well if my ears were made of cardboard they'd probably work.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Yes well if my ears were made of cardboard they'd probably work.


 

 ^
....... let me see.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



..... you Canned mofos has been "sticking" too close to one another of late meng, dat Twi-Hardness rubbing all off of ya'.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhazard

Who missed out on the Teac ZE-1000 and wants it? I'm gonna sell mine off so someone else can enjoy them. Good stuffs.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm actually kinda glad mine got cancelled. The seller offered to get me a crazy deal on other cans. I sent him a list and he's going to get me a list of prices from his dealers.

Not holding my breath but he seems like a good character. If it pans out, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## doctorjazz

kamakahah said:


> I'm actually kinda glad mine got cancelled. The seller offered to get me a crazy deal on other cans. I sent him a list and he's going to get me a list of prices from his dealers.
> 
> Not holding my breath but he seems like a good character. If it pans out, I'll be a happy camper.




I got cancelled as well, seller asked me if I was interested in anything else he was selling, but I wasn't. Didn't offer any other deals...if he comes up with anything else interesting, could you let me know, here or a pm would be fine? Thanks


----------



## Kamakahah

doctorjazz said:


> I got cancelled as well, seller asked me if I was interested in anything else he was selling, but I wasn't. Didn't offer any other deals...if he comes up with anything else interesting, could you let me know, here or a pm would be fine? Thanks




Will do. He first offered me a se215 for $65 and that's when I asked about some full-sized cans. He said he carries from most of the dealers I mentioned just not those models. Said he'd check it out. 

Squeaky wheel. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

kamakahah said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I got cancelled as well, seller asked me if I was interested in anything else he was selling, but I wasn't. Didn't offer any other deals...if he comes up with anything else interesting, could you let me know, here or a pm would be fine? Thanks
> ...




Thanks, he made the same offer to me, but I didn't "squeak", just asked for refund, you did good


----------



## Grayson73

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Congrats on the ZE-1000s!!! How/ where did you get them for $50??? All the ones i see online are now $99 sadly. :/
> 
> The best tips for the TEACs are the VSonic tips and shorter the better it seems cuz it's closer to how the stocks tips are.
> ..... the green and the yellow ones sounded the best for me. They are a pain in the arse to put on though cuz their nozzle is so narrow hence it takes some finger/ elbow grease. : P


 
  
 I got it refurb from here, but they only had one.
  
 http://www.cedarpc.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=41976&gclid=COr2kMef6LwCFW9p7Aod0SUAxg


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Order some UE900 tips.


 
 Any ideas where to get them?  Are these the ones from Logitech?
  
*3.5mm Silicone Ear Cushion Kit for UE 900* 
Spare 3.5mm Silicone Ear Cushion Kit for UE 900
  
 http://buy.logitech.com/store/logib2c/en_US/DisplayCategoryProductListPage/categoryid.60213000


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Any ideas where to get them?  Are these the ones from Logitech?
> 
> *3.5mm Silicone Ear Cushion Kit for UE 900*
> 
> ...



Those are it.


----------



## Grayson73

I don't know how much faith to put into VGP awards, but has anyone tried ATH-CHX7／CHX7iS (5376 yen)?  They gave them gold award in the 5,000-10,000 yen catetgory, beating ATH-IM50:
  
 http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014/vgp_p2_12.html
  
  
 Also, has anyone heard these?
  
 In the 10,000-20,000 yen category but heavily discounted now:
  
 Denon AH-C100 5162 yen
 Sony MDR-S70AP 5780 yen
  
  
 Gold winner in 10,000 yen category:
  
 Audio Technica ATH-WS55X 4980 yen
  
 All prices are from kakaku.com


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> I don't know how much faith to put into VGP awards, but has anyone tried ATH-CHX7／CHX7iS (5376 yen)?  They gave them gold award in the 5,000-10,000 yen catetgory, beating ATH-IM50:
> 
> *http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014/vgp_p2_12.html*
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 They barely get 3 and half stars on amazon japan though. Usually those consumers give very thorough reviews.


----------



## bhazard

VGP is a nationalistic chest bump to Japanese made equipment. AT always somehow wins.....


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone have experience with White Rabbit for buying Japanese items to the U.S., or is there an alternative?  I looked at Tenso, but it is hard to order on Japanese sites.


----------



## nekromantik

Anyone here heard both Monster Gratitude and RHA MA750?
 If so which one would be better for trance music?
 Thanks


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> They barely get 3 and half stars on amazon japan though. Usually those consumers give very thorough reviews.


 
 only 2 reviewed it.
  
 1 gave it 5 stars with person deeming it helpful
  
 the other gave it two stars, while his feedback was 0 out of 4 people deemed it helpful
  
 This iem would be risky buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 kakaku on the otherhand gets a 4.3 rating overall
  
 with 4.0 in the highs
  
 3.8 in the bass


----------



## jant71

nekromantik said:


> Anyone here heard both Monster Gratitude and RHA MA750?
> If so which one would be better for trance music?
> Thanks


 

 I've heard both. The Gratitude should be the better for trance. With the right tips the Gratitude is a bit better overall, IMO.
  
 MA750 seems to have two camps based on how they fit and the resulting sound signature. One is less detailed, less balanced, warmer with a bass slant and less treble. The other camp is treble that can even be too much until you get a good fit then they are balanced and quite quick and more detailed and articulate than the other camp hear them. I was in the second more balanced sounding camp. This could affect how good they are for trance.
  
 My 2 cents anyhow


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> only 2 reviewed it.
> 
> 1 gave it 5 stars with person deeming it helpful
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's an earbud so how they fit is key. The reviews may be all over the place. The stupid hybrid tips; don't fall for that. Still an earbud and they won't really isolate and very fit dependent. The CHX are not an IEM. Pretty much AT's answer to Yurbuds.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> It's an earbud so how they fit is key. The reviews may be all over the place. The stupid hybrid tips; don't fall for that. Still an earbud and they won't really isolate and very fit dependent. The CHX are not an IEM.


 
 Thanks for the correction!
  
 They pretty much are, pretty risky unless someone will be able to get great fitting for them.
  
 Hybrid tips don't help much for earbuds in isolation and fit?


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Thanks for the correction!
> 
> They pretty much are, pretty risky unless someone will be able to get great fitting for them.
> 
> Hybrid tips don't help much for earbuds in isolation and fit?


 

 Still depends on fit. Someone bumped that thread after they got them and said they don't isolate worth a damn for them. At best halfway in between a bud and standard canalphone(meaning a straight barrel TE-05 type in-ear and not a monitor style).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Anyone have experience with White Rabbit for buying Japanese items to the U.S., or is there an alternative?  I looked at Tenso, but it is hard to order on Japanese sites.


 
 I have used white rabbit 3x for japanese earphones and they did a good job every time. recommended


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> only 2 reviewed it.
> 
> 1 gave it 5 stars with person deeming it helpful
> 
> ...


 
 Kakaku is 4.63 overall rating, but only 5 raters.


----------



## BenF

grayson73 said:


> Anyone have experience with White Rabbit for buying Japanese items to the U.S., or is there an alternative?  I looked at Tenso, but it is hard to order on Japanese sites.


 

 Bought my JVC HA-S680 through them, good service and reasonable pricing.
 Kakaku is cheaper though.


----------



## Grayson73

benf said:


> Bought my JVC HA-S680 through them, good service and reasonable pricing.
> Kakaku is cheaper though.


 
 Isn't Kakaku just a price comparison search?  I used it for S680 and the cheapest one shipped is Amazon.jp.
  
Have you guys used Tenso?  Although buying from small companies would be difficult, Amazon.jp doesn't seem so bad since they have a guide specifically for that site.
  
How much cheaper is Tenso vs. Whiterabbitexpress to the U.S.?  I'm wondering if it's worth the extra hassle of ordering yourself.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys I had some time finally to write up some thoughts on the JVC FX850. Read it here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/708427/the-new-jvc-fx850-woodie-perfection-a-review#post_10330155


----------



## BenF

grayson73 said:


> Isn't Kakaku just a price comparison search?  I used it for S680 and the cheapest one shipped is Amazon.jp.
> 
> Have you guys used Tenso?  Although buying from small companies would be difficult, Amazon.jp doesn't seem so bad since they have a guide specifically for that site.
> 
> How much cheaper is Tenso vs. Whiterabbitexpress to the U.S.?  I'm wondering if it's worth the extra hassle of ordering yourself.


 

 Kakaku has it's own forwarding service BuySmartJapan. Just click on the banner at the bottom of the page:
http://kakaku.com/item/K0000579832/
 Usually it will be as cheap or cheaper as other forwarding services.


----------



## quartertone

Bit more expensive than Tenso, actually.


----------



## doctorjazz

Went to the link, don't see the banner to order...


----------



## doctorjazz

Tenso makes me crazy with the entries to get it to work...is Kakaku any easier?


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Went to the link, don't see the banner to order...


 
  
 You don't see the banner below? Perhaps your popup blocker is to blame.


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Tenso makes me crazy with the entries to get it to work...is Kakaku any easier?


 

 A bunch of people bought S680 from them, so probably yes.


----------



## doctorjazz

Maybe, I'll try on another computer or play with settings, definitely don't see that on my iMac.


----------



## doctorjazz

Worked on my PC, thanks


----------



## mochill

Rest in peace my love


----------



## quisxx

Lol, mochill what did u break now?


----------



## Dsnuts

quisxx said:


> Lol, mochill what did u break now?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/708427/the-new-jvc-fx850-woodie-perfection-a-review/30#post_10331537


----------



## mochill

:'(


----------



## mochill

Shciity cables fault


----------



## quisxx

Ouch, I feel for you bro.


----------



## mochill

I almost had a heart attack


----------



## quisxx

Won't that be covered under warranty?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not when you pull out the socket. There is no warranty that is gonna cover that. That is physical damage. I feel sorry for you man. It would be one thing if these sounded like crap but you know how they sound and you spent on them cables that didn't fit correct.. Wow..Don't know what to say about that.


----------



## mochill




----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


>


 
 Sorry to hear that mochill  Really sorry. I will buy the fx850 sooner than I think, and it will be thanks to you and dsnuts that I want it so bad!
  
 cheer up, they won't be discontinued at least.


----------



## Kamakahah

Might be cost effective to see if they'll repair it instead of buying new. I doubt it, but worth a shot. 

Feeling your pain.


----------



## d marc0

Sorry to hear about your JVC mochill. I've been following the updates and reviews on them that I know how valuable they are to you. Don't give up... Try and ask for warranty cover coz you never know. Good luck.


----------



## mochill

...it as much painful as not seeing my wife when I wake up every morning


----------



## mochill

I was so satisfied with them


----------



## doctorjazz

sorry, that hurts!


----------



## amigomatt

doctorjazz said:


> My take as well, the Raps/Rants just serve to hold it together as far as I'm concerned, nothing at all lyrically but nastiness, not even clever nastiness (tend not to even follow them closely). On the other hand, his MUSICAL mind is amazing, things he throws together into a fascinating whole are a whole different thing. Unlike others (and, again, I'm no expert, gonna listen to the above music videos after the dog walk), who may rap better over electronic beats and pieces of old recording background tracks looped (and I do like figuring out what was sampled, and it can make for great music), *the MUSIC of Kanye's work is original, his creations*. Of course, his public persona and nastiness is bound to turn many people off.




Should that be impressive? That should be a prerequisite of any artist with their mettle. 

I do respect your opinions on here and enjoy your posts, but on the grand scale of talent, I'm afraid Kanye West doesn't even make the list, in my musical opinion.


----------



## doctorjazz

Stname="amigomatt" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-km200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/22815#post_10332371"]





doctorjazz said:


> My take as well, the Raps/Rants just serve to hold it together as far as I'm concerned, nothing at all lyrically but nastiness, not even clever nastiness (tend not to even follow them closely). On the other hand, his MUSICAL mind is amazing, things he throws together into a fascinating whole are a whole different thing. Unlike others (and, again, I'm no expert, gonna listen to the above music videos after the dog walk), who may rap better over electronic beats and pieces of old recording background tracks looped (and I do like figuring out what was sampled, and it can make for great music), *the MUSIC of Kanye's work is original, his creations*. Of course, his public persona and nastiness is bound to turn many people off.




Should that be impressive? That should be a prerequisite of any artist with their mettle. 

I do respect your opinions on here and enjoy your posts, but on the grand scale of talent, I'm afraid Kanye West doesn't even make the list, in my musical opinion.[/quote]
I'm in the funny position of championing Kanye, an artist I know mostly because my 20 year old daughter loves his music, so I've listened to a bit of it. I've not listened to tons of Hip-hop, and don't claim to be an expert on it, or even well versed. I have to take issue with the idea that originality is a prerequisite for an artist. My take is that 90-95% of what's out there is derivative, and true originals are rare, even in creative media. I probably have a different perspective on Kanye, not being a hip hop devotee, but to my ears, mostly primed by jazz, alternative music of all sorts, Americana, the MUSICAL creations Kanye puts together strike me as original, involving, and different from what other artists do. I had the thought after I posted, though, that saying a rapper is Great based on the music (not the raps) may be like saying a quarterback who's a great runner but can't throw is great (Tim Tebow, anyone), maybe if the rap is most important, how you Dress It Up is secondary. Not being a steady listener of hip hop, to my ears the music may take extra importance true fans may find besides the point. I do think what he does musically, in the genre, strikes this casual listener of hip hop as pretty amazing. It's all personal taste and background imo. :-D


----------



## bhazard

Newegg has the Tenqa Bluetooth 4.0 aptX earphones for $39.99 today. These are the Cannice Muses1 that I love, and paid close to $69 for initially.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=26-286-001&nm_mc=EMC-GD030514&cm_mmc=EMC-GD030514-_-index-_-Item-_-26-286-001


----------



## esteebin

I miss my generation of rap/ hip hop:
 Bone thugs N harmony, tupac, notorious BIG, Dr Dre, E-40, Warren G and Nate Dog, Snoop Doggy Dog (not Lion), Wu Tang Clan, The Luniz, Slick Ric...sigh.


----------



## mochill

Jedi mind tricks, immortal technique , tech n9ne, army of the pharaoh...


----------



## eke2k6

esteebin said:


> I miss my generation of rap/ hip hop:
> Bone thugs N harmony, tupac, notorious BIG, Dr Dre, E-40, Warren G and Nate Dog, Snoop Doggy Dog (not Lion), Wu Tang Clan, The Luniz, Slick Ric...sigh.


 
  
 There's still some great rap out there. Check out The Roots' album _Undun_. Fantastic stuff.
  
 Then there's Kanye West, the tortured musical genius. I think he's easily the best rapper in the game right now, both lyrically and musically. The man has no equal. His new album Yeezus is a true work of art, especially if you got the concept behind _My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy_.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts, what do you think of the Doppio now? It is by far my favorite universal multi-all-BA that I've heard at this point (yes, better than the SE535, SE530, and W4, etc.). As for favorite all BA period (universal), I think the Doppio and the Heaven V tie for me.


----------



## mochill

The doppios almost sounds as excellent as the fx850


----------



## mochill

How much burnin did you put on the doppios ericp


----------



## Grayson73

quartertone said:


> Bit more expensive than Tenso, actually.


 
 Tenso wants date of birth from Passport, Driver's License, National ID Card (etc.).
  
 Is it safe to give them this information?
  
 https://www.tenso.com/en/member_confirm_identity/


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> How much burnin did you put on the doppios ericp


 
  
  
 Probably about 100 hours now, mochill.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Tenso wants date of birth from Passport, Driver's License, National ID Card (etc.).
> 
> Is it safe to give them this information?
> 
> https://www.tenso.com/en/member_confirm_identity/


 
  
 Yes. I gave them my driver license but I blocked out the DL number. They were find with it. But yes, they are very legit. I've done tons of business with them and no problem. The Japan law requires this information now.


----------



## mikaveli06

Damn u guys....guess ill order doppios and 850s......fostex can wait till they start showin up in classifieds. Amazonbjp /tenso cheapest for these?


----------



## mikaveli06

If anyone interested in an x3 for halfprice....im gonna list mine when x5s start shipping...just a lil heads up for anyone interested


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Kakaku just a price comparison search?  I used it for S680 and the cheapest one shipped is Amazon.jp.
> ...



Have used both Kakaku and Tenso, Kakaku much easier, haven't compared fees


----------



## doctorjazz

Really like my X3, even though I haven't had much success with the UI (can only use it reliably in the file search mode), but enjoy listening to it. My main problem is storage-32gb just doesn't do it for me, fill in no time, now busy deciding what to delete to have room for new music I've gotten. Very few players offer enough (in fact, most offer much less). Haven't read too much about X5, reviews positive about sound, of course, would be an option for me if I can put on at least 64gb (really would like 240).


----------



## peter123

X3 should work fine with 64gb, I think I read somewhere that future updates will include possibility for 128gb as well.


----------



## mikaveli06

I have a 64gb card in mine.....has to be formated with a certain program first....its on fiio website


----------



## doctorjazz

Really? Thought 32gb was limit, is that something in firmware updates (which I haven't done)? That would be a reason to do it, having trouble deciding what to delete next


----------



## peter123

It supported 64gb from the start but many people had trouble with some cards. As far as I understand that's pretty much taken care of in firmware updates. You can now formate the card in the player. You should definitely upgrade to latest firmware first. That's very easy.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, look for the upgrade now and get 64 gb card for it, make life a bit easier...


----------



## mikaveli06

Yup took 5min tops and 64gb is up and running.. there are 2 programs on the fiio site that can format the card. Im not 100% sure but I think u have to use one of them and not the player itself . Card can be in player, but connected by usb to comp....


----------



## doctorjazz

Having trouble with upgrade, did the first part, copied file and X3 did upgrade. The next part, upgrading the drivers, has me confused-the extracted folder with the drivers has 2 exe and many other files, not sure what to do with this...do I just copy it on the card as well? (tried looking through the help file included, and X3 forums here, must be too basic, don't see it anywhere). A link would be fine if someone knows it,thanks.


----------



## ericp10

Took the H3 out today. IT'S A WONDERFUL LIFE!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

(that'd be a great name for a movie!!!!!)

Speaking of wonderful, new Keith Jarrett album, solo piano live recording (Bregenz, Munchen), hi-rez, X3 (guess I don't need to add any drivers... .....Mikros 90, really beautiful. Only listened to the 1st track (lasts 20+ minutes!), very lovely. Always had a thing against Jarrett, went to see him once at the Village Vanguard. H came out, sat at the piano, played for about 5 minutes, let the audience know he was unhappy because there was some noise/talking, played another few minutes, got up, left the stage, and didn't come back. I was really ticked! Have heard some recordings that are great, though, lean to his 70's quartet (American) recordings. Nuff ranting, this is sweet...(no Kanye West, of course, but, who is?)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> (that'd be a great name for a movie!!!!!)
> 
> Speaking of wonderful, new Keith Jarrett album, solo piano live recording (Bregenz, Munchen), hi-rez, X3 (guess I don't need to add any drivers...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Keith Jarrett "The Köln Concert" is a rather amazing set of improvisations. Huh! From wikipedia...:  "It was released in the autumn of 1975 by the ECM Records label to critical acclaim and went on to become the best-selling solo album in jazz history, and the all-time best-selling piano album,[3] with sales of more than 3.5 million."
  
 Looking forward to checking out his latest!


----------



## doctorjazz

It's along the same lines, solo improv, hits many genres, very fine recording...
How's the Mikros mod going, Wayne, you ever take them off since then?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> It's along the same lines, solo improv, hits many genres, very fine recording...
> How's the Mikros mod going, Wayne, you ever take them off since then?


 
  
 They're going lol. Haven't hit the sweet spot quite yet.


----------



## amigomatt

doctorjazz said:


> Stname="amigomatt" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-km200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/22815#post_10332371"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the funny position of championing Kanye, an artist I know mostly because my 20 year old daughter loves his music, so I've listened to a bit of it. I've not listened to tons of Hip-hop, and don't claim to be an expert on it, or even well versed. I have to take issue with the idea that originality is a prerequisite for an artist. My take is that 90-95% of what's out there is derivative, and true originals are rare, even in creative media. I probably have a different perspective on Kanye, not being a hip hop devotee, but to my ears, mostly primed by jazz, alternative music of all sorts, Americana, the MUSICAL creations Kanye puts together strike me as original, involving, and different from what other artists do. I had the thought after I posted, though, that saying a rapper is Great based on the music (not the raps) may be like saying a quarterback who's a great runner but can't throw is great (Tim Tebow, anyone), maybe if the rap is most important, how you Dress It Up is secondary. Not being a steady listener of hip hop, to my ears the music may take extra importance true fans may find besides the point. I do think what he does musically, in the genre, strikes this casual listener of hip hop as pretty amazing. It's all personal taste and background imo. :-D[/quote]

To be fair to KW and in respect of your reply, I haven't given his output enough of a listen to make a fully educated judgement, but that's maybe because besides all the massive range of music I'm deeply into, older, more authentic hip hop is something I used to and still do get a buzz from and nothing that he (and most other so called hip hop artists of today) have and are putting out hasn't simulated me to follow it up with more listening. I think the ultra commercial sheen that pervades them all puts me off. It all sounds very throw away to me. Could you point me to a tune or two I should give a further listen to? Sorry to be off topic, people. Back on topic, I was one of those people who was quite underwhelmed by the Pistons after all the hype on here. Vastly overblown bass and far from natural sounding. Certainly not bad for the price and the whole package is very attractive, but no giant killer there!


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm definitely with you on the Pistons, my first reaction to them here was, "I know why people are keeping them in their ears, they dread putting them back in that case". 
The whole Kanye thing started when I posted a Youtube video of a song I really liked, I'll dig it up later and repost, now gotta get my exercise, hit the stationary bike, watch an episode of Supernatural or Dr Who with my daughter.. 

(people tend to like what they grew up listening to, I still think there hasn't been better rap than "Rappers Delight", the 1st wave in the early 80's, which I actually followed a bit). (Which brings me back to Daft Punk...still think they are Chic with a French Accent!)


----------



## doctorjazz

I do appreciate that it is hard to get into a particular artist's catalog if they don't grab you quickly and you listen to tons of music. I have trouble getting to know the cd's I order, things that I wanted, much less explore people I'm not sure I'll care for...


----------



## doctorjazz

This was it. (just happened to hear it out on my dog walk, usually take my iPod Touch, play it on random, hear what comes out. It's a good way to get to things you haven't gotten to on your own but have)..not necessarily the Greatest Piece Ever Done, but I really like the juxtaposition of the acoustic piano (outling chords, think basic I-2 minor-4-5 progression, like all those 50's songs, Sillouettes, etc), electronic beats, rap (nasty, vulgar, sure), the singing, and the mix of orchestra/electronics/beats at the end. Pretty wild imagination imo, even if you don't care for what he says.


----------



## doctorjazz

(I;m a bit hesitant to start this up again, but, oh well...)


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> (that'd be a great name for a movie!!!!!)
> 
> Speaking of wonderful, new Keith Jarrett album, solo piano live recording (Bregenz, Munchen), hi-rez, X3 (guess I don't need to add any drivers...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts, what do you think of the Doppio now? It is by far my favorite universal multi-all-BA that I've heard at this point (yes, better than the SE535, SE530, and W4, etc.). As for favorite all BA period (universal), I think the Doppio and the Heaven V tie for me.


 
 I use them all the time actually. Doppios are with me when I take the kids to the library and back. Buying groceries. Easy to listen to and easy to enjoy..Doppios have been steady for me the entire time I have had them. Actually I am glad I ended up with these because I am so satisfied with the Doppios I refrained from getting any of the ATH-IM0X phones and ended up with the FX850. Things happen for a reason I suppose.


----------



## Leo888

@ericp10, would you kindly differentiate the Doppios and Heaven V since it's a tie. Many thanks.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Not on the same level (i.e. way more bass in the IM70). But definitely adequate deep sub-bass in the Doppio. The only BA  bass I've ever heard go toe to toe with a dynamic nearly basshead (or basshead) driver is the custom 1964 EARS Quad. And those BA drivers are vented to get that low. Again, it's tough to compare these different earphones as to which are better (not saying you asked me that here) because they're all great in their on way and have different sound signatures.


 

 Thanks. How does the bass in the Doppio compare to the CKN70 though? Just to get an idea of what it's like.


----------



## ericp10

leo888 said:


> @ericp10, would you kindly differentiate the Doppios and Heaven V since it's a tie. Many thanks.


 
  
  
 Mainly the V has thicker notes (the Doppio isn't far behind, but it is), and the V is more mid-focused. I think the Doppio has a wider soundstage, but the V has better imaging and spacing between instruments. Both use brass in the inside, but horns sound fuller and more natural to me through the V than the Doppio. Doppio may hav more transparency and clarity since the V is so thick and lush, but I wouldn't say the Doppio is more detailed. Both are very detailed. So the signatures aren't really the same at all but both are quite satisfying.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Mainly the V has thicker notes (the Doppio isn't far behind, but it is), and the V is more mid-focused. I think the Doppio has a wider soundstage, but the V has better imaging and spacing between instruments. Both use brass in the inside, but horns sound fuller and more natural to me through the V than the Doppio. Doppio may hav more transparency and clarity since the V is so thick and lush, but I wouldn't say the Doppio is more detailed. Both are very detailed. So the signatures aren't really the same at all but both are quite satisfying.


 
 hohoho...
  
 Almost made me pull the trigger on those heavens, since I want to compare it to the im02s before I sell some iems for those fx850s..

 Almost...
  
 I feel that I might as well save money for the fx850s ASAP. Good comparison eric!


----------



## mochill

Fx850 FTW!!!!


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Fx850 FTW!!!!


 
 Indeed, they look and most likely sound beautiful, I hope to add it in my collection sooner than later.


----------



## Leo888

ote name="ericp10" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/22860#post_10334451"]

Mainly the V has thicker notes (the Doppio isn't far behind, but it is), and the V is more mid-focused. I think the Doppio has a wider soundstage, but the V has better imaging and spacing between instruments. Both use brass in the inside, but horns sound fuller and more natural to me through the V than the Doppio. Doppio may hav more transparency and clarity since the V is so thick and lush, but I wouldn't say the Doppio is more detailed. Both are very detailed. So the signatures aren't really the same at all but both are quite satisfying.
[/quote]

Thanks ericp10 for the inputs. Sounds like one can't go wrong with either one. 

Also, the 850 sounds tempting and will be saving up for it. That will be the woodie I've set my eyes on.


----------



## Dsnuts

Everyone deserves a woodie


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I use them all the time actually. Doppios are with me when I take the kids to the library and back. Buying groceries. Easy to listen to and easy to enjoy..Doppios have been steady for me the entire time I have had them. Actually I am glad I ended up with these because I am so satisfied with the Doppios I refrained from getting any of the ATH-IM0X phones and ended up with the FX850. Things happen for a reason I suppose.


 
 i just ordered my Doppios from Whiterabbitjapan as a coming home present for myself. looks like i made a smooth move!


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like your feeling better Drblue. Glad your back in action. For you guys that don't know. Drblues been sick for a while. A solid present to self I have to admit. May your new found audio goodness help you heal back to 100%.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Looks like your feeling better Drblue. Glad your back in action. For you guys that don't know. Drblues been sick for a while. A solid present to self I have to admit. May your new found audio goodness help you heal back to 100%.


 
  
 +1! Glad you're feeling better Drblue!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Looks like your feeling better Drblue. Glad your back in action. For you guys that don't know. Drblues been sick for a while. A solid present to self I have to admit. May your new found audio goodness help you heal back to 100%.


 
  


waynes world said:


> +1! Glad you're feeling better Drblue!


 
 Thanks guys for your well wishes and support while i was surviving pneumonia in the hospital for ten days.  Lovely to be home now and have access to a variety of headphones and oems and more music.  gotta credit head-fi and the community for keeping me semi sane while i was in the same room for ten days.


----------



## d marc0

Glad to see you back and well DrBlue!


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks guys for your well wishes and support while i was surviving pneumonia in the hospital for ten days.  Lovely to be home now and have access to a variety of headphones and oems and more music.  gotta credit head-fi and the community for keeping me semi sane while i was in the same room for ten days.


 
 Thank Lord you're alive. Glad to hear you kicking again drblue. It's a great thing you'll be getting those doppios as a celebration, that's a fantastic welcome to your recovery! Welcome back.


----------



## peter123

@doctorjazz
I think the driver is for using X3 as a DAC. Can't remember if it's for the computer or the X3 itself though (I think the first).


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> Thanks. How does the bass in the Doppio compare to the CKN70 though? Just to get an idea of what it's like.




@ Ericp - thoughts on the above?


----------



## eke2k6

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks guys for your well wishes and support while i was surviving pneumonia in the hospital for ten days.  Lovely to be home now and have access to a variety of headphones and oems and more music.  gotta credit head-fi and the community for keeping me semi sane while i was in the same room for ten days.


 
  
 What a coincidence...I'm currently pulling an all-nighter cramming for an Infectious Diseases exam in 6 hours that deals with pneumonia.
  
 I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> @ Ericp - thoughts on the above?




Similar, but Doppios might have more sub bass (or can go a bit lower when needed).


----------



## quartertone

Really? I remember the CKN70 having pretty powerful bass.


----------



## ebrian

doctorjazz said:


> I do appreciate that it is hard to get into a particular artist's catalog if they don't grab you quickly and you listen to tons of music. I have trouble getting to know the cd's I order, things that I wanted, much less explore people I'm not sure I'll care for...


 
 I agree with you completely on this @doctorjazz from a more general sense.  So many times I turn on the radio or the television and I think "omg, this is total crap", or "they call this RAP?!".  But then from time to time I do hear one brilliant song and I think -- am I missing something?  This guy is really good.  It's so hard to get into someone new because of not being exposed to it, or being leery because that person happens to be in the news and I want no part of it.  Not to mention the (unfair) negative prejudice I have that "almost everything new sucks and pales in comparison to the stuff I grew up listening to".


----------



## peter123

quartertone said:


> Really? I remember the CKN70 having pretty powerful bass.


 
 I think they lack some sub bass, maybe that's what Eric mean.


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> i just ordered my Doppios from Whiterabbitjapan as a coming home present for myself. looks like i made a smooth move!


 
 Good to hear from you again and hope you get better soon!
  
 Still look forward to your Zero Audio shootout.
  
 I recently bought ZE-1000 and Astrotec AX30 and still nothing beats the Tenore for 3D sound, hard hitting fast bass, lush mids, and airy treble.  Tenore is probably the best IEM for under $100.  More of you should try it!
  
 I bought M200 with the hopes that it beats Tenore.  Can't wait to find out!


----------



## peter123

I've been trying to find the tenores from somewhere I can buy from lately but without any luck


----------



## ericp10

quartertone said:


> Really? I remember the CKN70 having pretty powerful bass.


 
  
 It does have powerful bass, but so does the Doppio. But maybe this weekend I'll A/B both. So maybe I'll flip what I stated about which one has the edge, but both have great bass. That will remain the same. And I'm really surprised about the Doppio, because there was virtually no bass on the first couple of listens, but now there's more than enough bass.


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys I'm back, and I got the Ze-1000's (first impressions on those coming this weekend) and a full review of the akg k545's are coming as well. I just had to say this soundtrack is just... sooooooo goooooood
  
   
 especially for testing spacial and bass characteristics, also detailing


----------



## mikaveli06

Id love a comparison between fostex te-05 vs doppios.....any thoughts


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> I've been trying to find the tenores from somewhere I can buy from lately but without any luck


 
 You can get from kakaku.com via whiterabbitexpress or kakaku's forwarding service, buysmartjapan.  Kakaku has a banner for buysmartjapan.


----------



## Grayson73

For those of you who aren't reading the Pistons thread, Mochill is saying the new Piston (I call it version "2.1") is better than Fostex TE-05 and that's without burn-in on the Piston.  He said if they improve with burn-in, they could equal the FX850!


----------



## Silence89

vlenbo said:


> The mids are my favorite in this IEM, it's airy and open, pretty resolving in detail, and contains the smoothness that the ck10s had, but adding a bit more of a solid feel to it (the ck10s had a liquid type of midrange, the detail was still there as words were clear as day and the vocals were prominent despite the spicy treble, but the ck10s whole spectrum was pretty thin because of that, and it felt as though the sound was lush and dry.) The voices are also somewhat forward in the im02s, just like the ck10s were. Its midrange is more lively than the ck10s, and more importantly for me, sharper and refined as the voices from the beatles, pink floyd, Maccabees, Goo Goo Dolls, Muse, The killers, and the Frays had weight to them. I remember kiteki ranting about the ck10's liquid smooth midrange messed up the bite to the guitars, drums, and string instruments. Well, the im02s remedy that and make the sounds of instruments come a bit more alive. The timbre is better with the im02s than the ck10s.


 
  
 Thanks, got them, Love them .


----------



## vlenbo

silence89 said:


> Thanks, got them, Love them .



Awesome! Glad i was able tp help you. 

What do you think of the bass quantity of those im-02s? Too little?enough bass? Is the quality beautifully textured and sweet with a bit of warmth?


----------



## Silence89

vlenbo said:


> Awesome! Glad i was able tp help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Am not sure I will be able to describe them correctly. But I can say this: the Bass is there... it is enough and sweet, and not too strong to cover/butcher the vocalist .
 got them with a Sansa Clip+, and .flac songs.... amazing!


----------



## kova4a

grayson73 said:


> For those of you who aren't reading the Pistons thread, Mochill is saying the new Piston (I call it version "2.1") is better than Fostex TE-05 and that's without burn-in on the Piston.  He said if they improve with burn-in, they could equal the FX850!


 
 First, the Pistons were claimed to be the best sub-$100 iems and beating some more expensive ones, then this "shirt clip 2.1" version emerges that someone said has better highs than that 2.0 version without the clip and now it's beating sub-$200 top iems and close to the $300-400 contenders. Sorry but I'm not buying that hype at all.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. It's really hard to believe. Also, not buying the hype.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> You can get from kakaku.com via whiterabbitexpress or kakaku's forwarding service, buysmartjapan.  Kakaku has a banner for buysmartjapan.




Thanks but due to customs regulations over here it gets to expensive to buy from Japan


----------



## ericp10

Pistons (2nd version) I still believe are way better than their price. Some here I've seen write how things get hype then there's not more raving about them. They conclude that it must have just been hype. I disagree. For me, if I really like an earphone, I'm going to say what I have to say about it (call it hype if you want to), answer some questions about it, and then I'm done. I may never bring it up again. Why? Well, simply because I'm in enjoyment mode. That doesn't mean I don't hear it the same way that I initially did. But if something changed, I would put that out here too.
  
 I haven't read mochill claim on this other Piston, but I doubt it's true ...if that's what he really stated (without trying to be sarcastic).


----------



## mochill

Its true that pistons are that good


----------



## bhazard

mochill said:


> Its true that pistons are that good


 
 They have some big bass that may be too much for some people, but the newest version Piston fixes the missing treble the ibuygou ones had.
  
 To top things off, Xiaomi is now having a presale on a commemorative edition for winning a design award at xiaomi.tmall.com. Same price, no idea if it will be any different.


----------



## quisxx

You made the front page again D's, with your review of the fx850


----------



## ericp10

I can't translate this, so what the deal with this Piston 3?
  
  
 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p413746989.1.w7220420-3938189692.5.cJJ9g6&id=37631578108


----------



## ericp10

On the case that Pistons came in, what color is the label for the actual and fake Pistons. What are the ohms and db listed for the fake and genuine pistons?


----------



## peter123

Maybe they ran out of beryllium


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> Maybe they ran out of beryllium


 
  
 lol


----------



## Dsnuts

quisxx said:


> You made the front page again D's, with your review of the fx850


 

 These phones deserve a front page spread..Woodies For the Win.. Glad more peeps will be exposed to them..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Narmoos came today.  out of box they have splendid but messy bass.  lots of slam and impact
 should be very promising after burn in. came with great case and two sets of alternative tuning
 screw on filters. on sale on amazon, seem like worth trying for sure at intro price. stay tuned.


----------



## Change is Good

These arrived a day early... and...
  

  
 DAAAAAAAAAAAMN! Do these babies sing with the AG2!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes in deed. They do. Amazingly so.. Commence burn in. Trust that the bass end tightens up a lot with better treble improvement as well. Congrats on the H3.


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> Yes in deed. They do. Amazingly so.. Commence burn in. Trust that the bass end tightens up a lot with better treble improvement as well. Congrats on the H3.


 
  
 Thanks Ds, you are the one to give credit for this purchase. These really do match extremely well with my SRH1540 when switching back n forth...
  
 Finally found the IEM I was desperately searching for...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya they get more awesome. H3s are the type of iem that slowly but steadily grows on a person.  You are actually cheating as your not supposed to throw those on a big amp just quite yet. Lol. Don't blame you for doing so however.. The H3s are a permanent part of the collection for certain..


----------



## ericp10

DsNuts what did you think of the Heaven V (and VI)? For some reason I think that you've heard them. Thanks.


----------



## mikaveli06

Fx850 is officially ordered. Ill look for fostex and doppios in classifieds in coming months.


----------



## Grayson73

I used the chorus of Lorde Royals (about 45 second mark) to test bass quantity, since it goes so deep.  Pistons have the most by far, followed by Tenore, then Fidelio S2, then Astrotec AX30, then Teac ZE-1000 (the least by far).
  
 Fidelio reaches lower than Tenore, but Tenore hits harder.  Pistons, Tenore, and S2 have deeper sounding bass than AX30 and ZE-1000.
  
 I tried many tips on AX30 and found the Sony Hybrid large tips to be the best for bass.  AX30 sound more analytical while Pistons, Tenore, and S2 sound more musical.
  
 After 200 hours burn in, Mikros 90 bass is not as deep as Pistons/Tenore/S2, but quantity lags only slightly from Tenore/S2 and is more than AX30.  I would say Mikros are more musical than AX30 but less than Pistons/Tenore/S2.
  
 Tenore are still my favorite because of the super wide soundstage (3D sound!), balance, and natural life-like sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> DsNuts what did you think of the Heaven V (and VI)? For some reason I think that you've heard them. Thanks.


 

 Haven Vs are crazy good. The mids on the Vs are special and great bass to boot. Very musical and organic sounding phone. I like them a lot. I was very much tempted to place an order but with my bday around the corner I wanted something new. It was a toss up between one of the IM0X phones or the FX850.. You all know where that money went to but ya, the smoothest full sounding BA phones I have ever heard. They don't sound like BAs. Which was pretty shocking when I heard them. Ultimately I was happy with my Doppios enough to where I wanted a departure from BAs., which was another reason why I went with the FX850.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Haven Vs are crazy good. The mids on the Vs are special and great bass to boot. Very musical and organic sounding phone. I like them a lot. I was very much tempted to place an order but with my bday around the corner I wanted something new. It was a toss up between one of the IM0X phones or the FX850.. You all know where that money went to but ya, the smoothest full sounding BA phones I have ever heard. They don't sound like BAs. Which was pretty shocking when I heard them. Ultimately I was happy with my Doppios enough to where I wanted a departure from BAs., which was another reason why I went with the FX850.





Great answer,


----------



## Change is Good

dsnuts said:


> Ya they get more awesome. H3s are the type of iem that slowly but steadily grows on a person.  You are actually cheating as your not supposed to throw those on a big amp just quite yet. Lol. Don't blame you for doing so however.. The H3s are a permanent part of the collection for certain..


 
  
 Okay, these have yet to leave my sight since they arrived! From my desk... to, now, on the go...


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool, mine are just shipping today, according to Amazon...ordered the JVC 850's as well, now if I can only order a few more sets of ears to listen to them all 

I believe Geeks are coming soon!!!

Anyone have any experience or knowledge on X5's? Love my amp'd X3, but upgraditis strikes deep!!!!!


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Cool, mine are just shipping today, according to Amazon...ordered the JVC 850's as well, now if I can only order a few more sets of ears to listen to them all
> 
> I believe Geeks are coming soon!!!
> 
> Anyone have any experience or knowledge on X5's? Love my amp'd X3, but upgraditis strikes deep!!!!!




Geeks are definitely coming soon. 1st batch for the super early 100 have already been shipped with the early-bird 200 to be shipped soon iinm.

I have a friend who's review an X5, will meet up to get an few hours of listening in. Will let you know.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, so I've been commenting on Kanye West, and hadn't even listened to the album I have (never claimed to, had posted it as a random track I heard on my iPod on shuffle and really liked...but it was a discovery of sorts). So, after all the commotion, decided I'd play through My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy, an album I bought because my 20 year old daughter was in love with it. So, album is Freakin great, can't always figure out everything he's singing about, but it's gripping. Gotta go online, find the lyrics written out, though I suspect they don't follow straight forward narrative. Ordered Yeezus, which was on the top of many Best Of lists las year. The things he throws together are amazing! collaboration with Bon Iver, CRAZY as my daughter would say. As a jazz loving, middle class white guy who's probably older than most of you, gotta say great schitt!!


----------



## vwinter

peter123 said:


> Maybe they ran out of beryllium









grayson73 said:


> I used the chorus of Lorde Royals (about 45 second mark) to test bass quantity, since it goes so deep.




I took a listen and think that section bottoms out at like 45Hz which is basically where most popular music bottoms out in recent memory.


----------



## ericp10

So I briefly A/Bed the ckn70 and Doppios, and I was right. There is more sub bassin the Doppio. And it's a better detailed and punchier bass. As a matter of fact, the imaging, clarity and separation in the Doppio slays the ckn70, and I always thought the AT was very good in those categories. So I see why I love the dual BA of the Doppio so much now. And still, the V is another level too. Funny how the TE-05 sounds very hybrid-like, and the V BA (and Doppio to some extent) sound very dynamic-like.


----------



## Hutnicks

vwinter said:


> I took a listen and think that section bottoms out at like 45Hz which is basically where most popular music bottoms out in recent memory.


 

 Go a few tracks further on Pure Heroine and you'll find some lethal sub bass.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> So I briefly A/Bed the ckn70 and Doppios, and I was right. There is more sub bassin the Doppio. And it's a better detailed and punchier bass. As a matter of fact, the imaging, clarity and separation in the Doppio slays the ckn70, and I always thought *the AT was very good in those categories*. So I see why I love the dual BA of the Doppio so much now. And still, the V is another level too. Funny how the TE-05 sounds very hybrid-like, and the V BA (and Doppio to some extent) sound very dynamic-like.


 
 microdrivers don't do everything perfectly in one sitting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Go double ba doppios!
  
 Go double ba im02s!
  
 Go single ba, heaven!


----------



## Exesteils

I just came in to have a little chat, and it's not even 30mins yet but I'm already considering getting the Doppios.

Truly, a formidable thread.


----------



## mochill

How about the fx850


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> How about the fx850




Those too, and the H3, And probably throw in the SRH for good measure.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Those too, and the H3, And probably throw in the SRH for good measure.


 
 no ath-im02 love either eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I kid!


----------



## Change is Good

Ds, what would be a good IEM under $150 that would be a great alternate to the H3. I'm looking into getting a budget rig to bring on campus on a daily basis. 

I was thinking GR07 BE? Been a while since I last had them... so can't remember how its sig compares to the H3 and 1540.

Any feedback will be appreciated. Love you guys


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know. Actually. I am gonna have them new fandangled Fostex TE-05s in my ears soon. Will report how they do. More neutral in flavor but the guys seem to like them. Then there is the ATH-IM70 for around a $110 or so. earfonia was saying he liked his IM50 more than the GR07 BE..


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> no ath-im02 love either eh? :rolleyes:
> 
> I kid!




Lol. I'm more interested in the IM50/IM70 Balanced ones. I need to get myself a pair of those too, now that you mention it.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have tip recommendations for Astrotec AX30?  I've tried stock tips and the other tips that I have and they aren't giving me the bass that is described.  I have Sony Hybrids on the way.
> ...




 Ordered them, came in yesterday, got me. Really nice seal on the Heaven Vs. sounded great with a hi-Rez live Joel Frahm concert download from HDTracks....thanks, as nor who always is struggling for good fit, this was a really great find)


----------



## nehcrow

change is good said:


> Ds, what would be a good IEM under $150 that would be a great alternate to the H3. I'm looking into getting a budget rig to bring on campus on a daily basis.
> 
> I was thinking GR07 BE? Been a while since I last had them... so can't remember how its sig compares to the H3 and 1540.
> 
> Any feedback will be appreciated. Love you guys


 
 So do your H3's trump your SM64?


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> So I briefly A/Bed the ckn70 and Doppios, and I was right. There is more sub bassin the Doppio. And it's a better detailed and punchier bass. As a matter of fact, the imaging, clarity and separation in the Doppio slays the ckn70, and I always thought the AT was very good in those categories. So I see why I love the dual BA of the Doppio so much now. And still, the V is another level too. Funny how the TE-05 sounds very hybrid-like, and the V BA (and Doppio to some extent) sound very dynamic-like.




Nice one. Would you still put the IM70 around the same level SQ wise as the Doppios and TE-05?


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> Nice one. Would you still put the IM70 around the same level SQ wise as the Doppios and TE-05?


 
  
  
 Sound quality-wise, yes, but they don't sound the same at all. So one or two still may not be for you. And I've already went into length in describing the sound of each one (along with others), so you have to do your research.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Ordered them, came in yesterday, got me. Really nice seal on the Heaven Vs. sounded great with a hi-Rez live Joel Frahm concert download from HDTracks....thanks, as nor who always is struggling for good fit, this was a really great find)


 
 Nice! Yes, the UE900 silicon tips are my main "go-to" tips for almost all of my earphones.


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Ordered them, came in yesterday, got me. Really nice seal on the Heaven Vs. sounded great with a hi-Rez live Joel Frahm concert download from HDTracks....thanks, as nor who always is struggling for good fit, this was a really great find)


 

 I love the Heavens' wide bore tips, no other tips sound as good on the Heavens.


----------



## doctorjazz

change is good said:


> Ds, what would be a good IEM under $150 that would be a great alternate to the H3. I'm looking into getting a budget rig to bring on campus on a daily basis.
> 
> I was thinking GR07 BE? Been a while since I last had them... so can't remember how its sig compares to the H3 and 1540.
> 
> Any feedback will be appreciated. Love you guys



For inexpensive iems, I'd always go with Monster Gratitudes


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Sound quality-wise, yes, but they don't sound the same at all. So one or two still may not be for you. And I've already went into length in describing the sound of each one (along with others), so you have to do your research.




Yeah I have read your impressions on each, was just making sure your opinion was the same, thanks.


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't find I got a good fit /seal with the Heaven stock tips... Think that's the most important thing in getting good sound out of an iem


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm a tough fit, though


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> For inexpensive iems, I'd always go with Monster Gratitudes


 
 +1
  
 For a more balanced sound the Havi B3 Pro's (original) are aslo a great choice at the same price.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Zero Audio carbon Singulos have amazing sound and soundstage and great fit.
 DOPPIOS are reference class and now close to 150 plus shipping through japanese forwarding service and amazon.jp.
 Narmoos show promise, adjustable bass  intense sound...


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't find I got a good fit /seal with the Heaven stock tips... Think that's the most important thing in getting good sound out of an iem




Tip bore acoustics apparently can wreak havoc with the upper treble response on the Heaven V, so maybe try to keep a similar bore size to the stock wider bore tips. A smaller bore can drop the FR off a cliff after 10k and increase peakiness.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm, didn't notice any peakiness, listened through X3/ALO National, enjoyed listening to hi-rez jazz, Joel Frahm, fine saxophonist. Eric, you have the Heaven V, do you use stock tips or the 900 tips? If you use the 900 tips, did you find highs peaky?


----------



## Grayson73

doctorjazz said:


> For inexpensive iems, I'd always go with Monster Gratitudes


 
 I'd say best under $100 is Zero Audio Tenore.  Pistons v2.1 are another option.


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone ever had a missed delivery at tenso from amazon.jp. best I can tell the tracking said delivery was missed and rescheduled? Hopefully it updates later today


----------



## doctorjazz

Like the Tenores, have a pair (on long term loan to my younger daughter, who loves them). I find that they "blanch" tone color a bit (DS noted this as well, though it seemed to bother him less than it did me). They do have this great, expansive soundstage, though, good buy at the price.


----------



## vlenbo

mikaveli06 said:


> Anyone ever had a missed delivery at tenso from amazon.jp. best I can tell the tracking said delivery was missed and rescheduled? Hopefully it updates later today



Happened to me as wrll. Today is saturday in their time. Meaning that the delivery missed because tenso is clpsed right now. Expect it to update on sunday!

Mr


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmmm, didn't notice any peakiness, listened through X3/ALO National, enjoyed listening to hi-rez jazz, Joel Frahm, fine saxophonist. Eric, you have the Heaven V, do you use stock tips or the 900 tips? If you use the 900 tips, did you find highs peaky?


 
  
  
 Hello doctorjazz. Yes, I did use the largest size UE900 tips, which gave me a great seal and deep fit. It also increased the bass some. But I have now switched back to the large wide-bore stock tips.Do to suction, the UE900 would off the nozzle and stay in my ears, causing me to have to fish them out. Never happens with the stock tips. There's a little less bass, but it's still great sounding to my ears.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ok...I feel better knowing im not alone


----------



## doctorjazz

vwinter said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't find I got a good fit /seal with the Heaven stock tips... Think that's the most important thing in getting good sound out of an iem
> ...




Well, got home and compared the bore size of the tips, know what? The stock tips and the UE tips seem to have about the same size openings. No major differences there, so if that is a big determinant of the sound, should be similar.


----------



## doctorjazz

pat1984 said:


> Neweggflash also has the Sony XBA 1 earphones for $22.99
> 
> http://www.neweggflash.com/Product/9SIA0FU1AV8187




Haven't heard these, but likely a good deal a e price and good sounding<$100 oems (from the Deais Discussion Thread, where deals are far and few between...)


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Well, got home and compared the bore size of the tips, know what? The stock tips and the UE tips seem to have about the same size openings. No major differences there, so if that is a big determinant of the sound, should be similar.





Check again. V has two type of stock tips shaped differently. One with a wide nozzle, and one with a narrow nozzl like the Sony hybrids.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, didn't take them out of the bag and look that closely, some are wider, some narrower (though not really small). Vwinter did seem to be saying that only the wider bore would work without wreaking havoc on the higher treble, so I compared those to the UE tips. I didn't measure, but they look to be about the same width as the wide Heaven tips. Now I'm curious to try the narrow tips, see what they do to the sound...


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, didn't take them out of the bag and look that closely, some are wider, some narrower (though not really small). Vwinter did seem to be saying that only the wider bore would work without wreaking havoc on the higher treble, so I compared those to the UE tips. I didn't measure, but they look to be about the same width as the wide Heaven tips. *Now I'm curious to try the narrow tips, see what they do to the sound...*




Haha, I like this spirit of adventure and curiosity.


----------



## Gee Simpson

*@ ericp - *I've just placed an order for the IM70 from AccessoryJack. Thanks for your PM's and impressions over the past few weeks which ultimately led me to purchasing them


----------



## Ghostfit

dsnuts said:


> Ghost. You can't leave these threads for 3 years and come back thinking everything is OK.! Unforgivable.


 

 Gosh !   ....has it been that long already !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Time certainly flies on this thread !   ....I didn't log in for 3 days and I'mma swamped with 600 posts when I do !
  
 D**n, between Whatsapp and Head'fi, there isn't any time left for any other things in me life ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ...anyway Ds, how is the studying getting on, have you graduated ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope got one more year more or less. My externship is coming up that should be interesting. Poor student work for free for no pay. I pay for the semester to work for free.. Guess it is the experience that counts.


----------



## doctorjazz

vwinter said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, didn't take them out of the bag and look that closely, some are wider, some narrower (though not really small). Vwinter did seem to be saying that only the wider bore would work without wreaking havoc on the higher treble, so I compared those to the UE tips. I didn't measure, but they look to be about the same width as the wide Heaven tips. *Now I'm curious to try the narrow tips, see what they do to the sound...*
> ...




Interesting, pulled out the smaller bore tips, tried them, they do sound different. Not all the change was bad...the soundstage was wider, bass more impactful. The treble does become problematic, though. Harsh, not pleasant.was listening to the new Beck (1st impression: really like the album), has wide dynamic range (hi-Rez HDTracks download),I found when the music got louder, I had to turn the volume down, it got uncomfortable to listen to, harsh. Switched back to the UE tips, ahhhhh....
OK, I'm a believer


----------



## kova4a

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting, pulled out the smaller bore tips, tried them, they do sound different. Not all the change was bad...the soundstage was wider, bass more impactful. The treble does become problematic, though. Harsh, not pleasant.was listening to the new Beck (1st impression: really like the album), *has wide dynamic range (hi-Rez HDTracks download)*,I found when the music got louder, I had to turn the volume down, it got uncomfortable to listen to, harsh. Switched back to the UE tips, ahhhhh....
> OK, I'm a believer


 
 You got Morning Phase from HDTracks? You should be more careful when purchasing stuff from them coz lately the studios seem to be sending them only low quality highly compressed stuff http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/57491 and the DR is ridiculously compressed - definitely far far away from audiophile quality and not worth the extra money and IMO shouldn't be used for auditioning and evaluation of iems and headphones.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> *@ ericp -* I've just placed an order for the IM70 from AccessoryJack. Thanks for your PM's and impressions over the past few weeks which ultimately led me to purchasing them





Cool! I think you will enjoy it as I have. Happy listening.


----------



## doctorjazz

kova4a said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, pulled out the smaller bore tips, tried them, they do sound different. Not all the change was bad...the soundstage was wider, bass more impactful. The treble does become problematic, though. Harsh, not pleasant.was listening to the new Beck (1st impression: really like the album), *has wide dynamic range (hi-Rez HDTracks download)*,I found when the music got louder, I had to turn the volume down, it got uncomfortable to listen to, harsh. Switched back to the UE tips, ahhhhh....
> ...




You could be right...it does have good dynamic range imo, but I often don't get blown away by sonic improvement listening to HD downloads (I generally wonder if they would sound better on the big rig at home with a good Hi REz DA converter, which I lack). Still, even if it's not Hi-Rez, if it's as good as CD, that's the standard most people use these days, don't see many people walking around with portable LP players, so it shouldn't be WORSE automatically than most of the reference discs people use on CD. I was comparing the sound, casually, of small bore tips and large bore tips, happened to be listening to the Beck, which is a nice sounding disc imo, even only at Red Book quality, and could hear clear differences. Don't think the HDTracks scam affects this in any way, though the warning is well taken, I'll hold back from buying stuff from them from now on if they are using CD masters. Thanks.


----------



## kova4a

doctorjazz said:


> You could be right...it does have good dynamic range imo, but I often don't get blown away by sonic improvement listening to HD downloads (I generally wonder if they would sound better on the big rig at home with a good Hi REz DA converter, which I lack). Still, even if it's not Hi-Rez, if it's as good as CD, that's the standard most people use these days, don't see many people walking around with portable LP players, so it shouldn't be WORSE automatically than most of the reference discs people use on CD. I was comparing the sound, casually, of small bore tips and large bore tips, happened to be listening to the Beck, which is a nice sounding disc imo, even only at Red Book quality, and could hear clear differences. Don't think the HDTracks scam affects this in any way, though the warning is well taken, I'll hold back from buying stuff from them from now on if they are using CD masters. Thanks.


 
 Honestly, I wasn't trying to bash on HDTracks - they are just selling what the studios send them but often it's not really of audiophile quality. 
 It's not about whether hi-res is better than CD or whether they've used the CD master as much as that the CD master used is of sub-par quality and is highly compressed. CDs aren't automatically worse and they are fine for all audiophiles but in this case with Beck's album the issue is that the the CD has been mastered poorly and they should have used the vinyl master, which has more decent dynamic range and apparently there is a "Vinyl experience" mp3 download of the album available that is using the better master that you get if you purchase the vinyl. So again - not a matter of hi-res or CD quality coz there is a lossy mp3 version out there that sounds better than both.
 Anyway, this thread isn't exactly the place to discuss this - I just think people should learn to check online forums and sites before paying premium for something that isn't worth it but that doesn't mean HDtracks doesn't have some very high quality albums for sale and that people shouldn't be buying from them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Intreresting, actually I appreciate you mentioning all this stuff here, it's all "Discovery" to me! You ar right, should be investigating this stuff more, but, you know, between a fairly busy work day, lots of music and equipment to hear, and keeping up with just 3 or 4 threads on Head-Fi, not to mention the family, there just ain't no time! The information about the MP3's included in an LP purchase is particularly interesting. I naturally assumed, as is Audiophile Doctrine, LP>CD>MP3 (of course, LP's are not all the same, mastering and other variables make for varying sound quality, so always possible to have a well pressed CD sound better than a poor, late pressing LP). In fact, I assumed I was better off using a CD to rip and listen to on my X3 than using the LP download, and I have bought a number of LP's that come with the download. You make the case for the LP as preferred purchase now, from both the vinyl listening perspective and also even the digital file on DAP would be better. WHOD'A THUNK IT!!! I'll go back to some of the LP's and get the downloads now. Curioser and curiouser...

On another front, Delivery from Japan just arrived...JVC HA-FX850!!! Still in the box, have to go to daughter's fencing match in a few, pull them out later and give a listen.


----------



## doctorjazz

(ordered from BuyJapan.com, same as than Kakakakukka whatever site, haven't compared to Tenso in terms of cost, but really easy to order, and really quick delivery, think I ordered it early in the week, didn't expect them for a while).


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> (ordered from BuyJapan.com, same as than Kakakakukka whatever site, haven't compared to Tenso in terms of cost, but really easy to order, and really quick delivery, think I ordered it early in the week, didn't expect them for a while).


 

 Don't you mean BuySmartJapan.com ?
https://www.buysmartjapan.com


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> Intreresting, actually I appreciate you mentioning all this stuff here, it's all "Discovery" to me! You ar right, should be investigating this stuff more, but, you know, between a fairly busy work day, lots of music and equipment to hear, and keeping up with just 3 or 4 threads on Head-Fi, not to mention the family, there just ain't no time! The information about the MP3's included in an LP purchase is particularly interesting. I naturally assumed, as is Audiophile Doctrine, LP>CD>MP3 (of course, LP's are not all the same, mastering and other variables make for varying sound quality, so always possible to have a well pressed CD sound better than a poor, late pressing LP). In fact, I assumed I was better off using a CD to rip and listen to on my X3 than using the LP download, and I have bought a number of LP's that come with the download. You make the case for the LP as preferred purchase now, from both the vinyl listening perspective and also even the digital file on DAP would be better. WHOD'A THUNK IT!!! I'll go back to some of the LP's and get the downloads now. Curioser and curiouser...
> 
> On another front, Delivery from Japan just arrived...JVC HA-FX850!!! Still in the box, have to go to daughter's fencing match in a few, pull them out later and give a listen.


 

 Congrats on the woodies..Let us know on the thread how they are. Open box sound is interesting.


----------



## kova4a

doctorjazz said:


> Intreresting, actually I appreciate you mentioning all this stuff here, it's all "Discovery" to me! You ar right, should be investigating this stuff more, but, you know, between a fairly busy work day, lots of music and equipment to hear, and keeping up with just 3 or 4 threads on Head-Fi, not to mention the family, there just ain't no time! The information about the MP3's included in an LP purchase is particularly interesting. I naturally assumed, as is Audiophile Doctrine, LP>CD>MP3 (of course, LP's are not all the same, mastering and other variables make for varying sound quality, so always possible to have a well pressed CD sound better than a poor, late pressing LP). In fact, I assumed I was better off using a CD to rip and listen to on my X3 than using the LP download, and I have bought a number of LP's that come with the download. You make the case for the LP as preferred purchase now, from both the vinyl listening perspective and also even the digital file on DAP would be better. WHOD'A THUNK IT!!! I'll go back to some of the LP's and get the downloads now. Curioser and curiouser...
> 
> On another front, Delivery from Japan just arrived...JVC HA-FX850!!! Still in the box, have to go to daughter's fencing match in a few, pull them out later and give a listen.


 
 Then I'm glad that I could be of assistance. There can be earlier or later CD masters or remasters of some albums that can be better than vinyl and vice versa. And yeah, vinyl is not actually always better than digital releases but often is because of better dynamic range. Also, LP's coming with digital download codes and the digital download being better than the CD isn't a universal thing. In the case of Beck's album it seems the LP was the way to go and that's why even the teaser of the whole album was of the cutting of the vinyl. Also apparently the "Vinyl experience" download is not just using the better master - it's a vinyl rip itself, so people can get that "vinyl experience" when listening to it in digital format.


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > (ordered from BuyJapan.com, same as than Kakakakukka whatever site, haven't compared to Tenso in terms of cost, but really easy to order, and really quick delivery, think I ordered it early in the week, didn't expect them for a while).
> ...




You're right, of course, rushed typo, did like using them
Woodies sound impressive out of the box, bass is, like, wow, nice open mids, treble a bit tizzy imo, needs the kazillion hour burn in, I'm sure, but I;m gonna listen a bit today before setting it up on the burn-baby-burn unit


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got this album. Unbelievable with the FX850. Ear candy right here.


----------



## ericp10

Sometimes it's just amazing how quick Japan's shipping can be! Shipped out March 7, here in Chicago today, March 8. Oh, I'm talking about the Fx850.


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats ericp. Danny got his too yesterday which was surprising as he ordered after you did. Enjoy them FX850s.
  
 X3 + FX850=


----------



## waynes world

Oh, oh... all three of you are getting woodies. This is gonna hurt lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Wood party about to take off ya'll. Best not to read the FX850 thread soon if you don't plan on spending to get a woody


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Oh, oh... all three of you are getting woodies. This is gonna hurt lol




Hurt *more* you mean. Was already hurting after D posted his review on them


----------



## mochill

When. I get mine again it willz hurt more


----------



## jant71

So, what about these new JVC tips with the perforations? All these new FX850 owners and no mention of them and how they sound Unless I missed it. Anybody tested them out on their various phones and see how they rank? Gimmick or does for the sound what they say?


----------



## doctorjazz

More opening impressions, haven't listened more, but driving somewhere (not at the wheel)...they remind me on 1st listen of the AT 1k, immediately the sound jumps out at you, 3D, holographic. Bass is crazy (as my daughter would say), round plentiful, but don't seem to impinge on the mids. Nice case, a bit large, closes with magnet (like AT - think the AT comparisons are a coincidence?). Wood body is pretty, haven't had a chance to play with tips yet.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Congrats ericp. Danny got his too yesterday which was surprising as he ordered after you did. Enjoy them FX850s.
> 
> X3 + FX850=




Thanks buddy. Yeah, I ordered before DannyBai then I cancelled. The first merchant said he wouldn't get the earphone in after the 12th (was a little over $10 cheaper). So I just reordered like Tuesday or Wednesday. That was Jimmy Johns fast!


----------



## ericp10

I won't have them in ears though until probably Monday. I have to pick them up from the gig.

So this is a HP-50, H3, AS-2, and V weekend. Might squeeze in the fantastic Doppio.


----------



## mikaveli06

ericp10 said:


> I won't have them in ears though until probably Monday. I have to pick them up from the gig.
> 
> So this is a HP-50, H3, AS-2, and V weekend. Might squeeze in the fantastic Doppio.


would love to hear thoughts on as-2 and jvc when u do get them


----------



## mikaveli06

vlenbo said:


> Happened to me as wrll. Today is saturday in their time. Meaning that the delivery missed because tenso is clpsed right now. Expect it to update on sunday!
> 
> Mr


good news...mine updated last night/early this morning and will be on next shipment out ofvtenso


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> More opening impressions, haven't listened more, but driving somewhere (not at the wheel)...they remind me on 1st listen of the AT 1k, immediately the sound jumps out at you, 3D, holographic. Bass is crazy (as my daughter would say), round plentiful, but don't seem to impinge on the mids. Nice case, a bit large, closes with magnet (like AT - think the AT comparisons are a coincidence?). Wood body is pretty, haven't had a chance to play with tips yet.


 

 Good observation I think the CKS1K does share some similarities but unfortunately the CKS1Ks are outclassed in every way just about exept for depth perhaps. The sound stage is actually larger on the FX850s. Balanced better, tonally much more correct with better definition, more spacial qualities, a much higher end treble and timbre once burned in correct..CKS1KS have somewhat of an off tonality in the mids compared to the more natural tonality of the FX850.( Comparing to a well burned in FX850 that is.)
  
 I would burn the FX850. Gazillion hours.. Actually around 80-100hours and they finalize in their sound signature any extra has minimal change.( Debatable if the cable needs the extra run in time)  Burn in definitely needed.
  
 Sound will tighten with better clarity with fantastic definition. Tighter bass, Mids become much more focused, treble becomes more dynamic..Will improve in every way possible actually from open listen.


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> would love to hear thoughts on as-2 and jvc when u do get them





Will do


----------



## mochill

I think 1k hrs is fine


----------



## mochill

Just like my1300hrs fxz200


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > More opening impressions, haven't listened more, but driving somewhere (not at the wheel)...they remind me on 1st listen of the AT 1k, immediately the sound jumps out at you, 3D, holographic. Bass is crazy (as my daughter would say), round plentiful, but don't seem to impinge on the mids. Nice case, a bit large, closes with magnet (like AT - think the AT comparisons are a coincidence?). Wood body is pretty, haven't had a chance to play with tips yet.
> ...




I'm sure they're better, haven't heard the AT 1K in a while, but I do remember the striking impression they made when I first heard them, technicolor, as they used to say in the old movies, almost bigger than life...The JVC's made the same kind of initial impression, but I'm sure they outdo their competitors.

When it rains, it pours...went to a middle school show (13) to see the son of friends perform, came home, XBA-H3 waiting for me, oy oy oy oy oy oy!!!! (first world problems )

Didn't even get to DOGWALK DISCOVERIES!!! Maybe later (I know everyone waits with baited breath, LOL)


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, just getting to Dogwalk Discoveries!!!
First,it's almost Sunday, time for services


Some old time Gospel calls for some old time blues, piano blues, that is...


Power Pop/Punk Pop fans, my 15 year old's contribution to my musical education...

Listened to the studio version of this, nice, but this live version will certainly do...

First take On unboxing and putting in the Sony XBA-H3's...OH NO, another fit-nightmare, hope I can find tips that work, the small selection Sony includes aren't cutting it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Last early impression on JVC Woodies...not too bad a fit despite large body size, chambers. Large,mwide soundstage, phenomenal bass, treble there, coming long as I listen, likely smooth after break in. Upper mids slightly recessed, female vocals very slightly distanced. Have to take them out to break them in, but don't feel like taking them out yet...:bigsmile_face:


----------



## DannyBai

One of my test tracks for every headphone/earphone is "Shambala" by Beastie Boys.  Try that out with the FX850's.  There's a lot going on in the music and sounds great with a headphone/earphone that can showcase the depth and layering that's in the music.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Just got this album. Unbelievable with the FX850. Ear candy right here.




Fabulous Metheny, had to be played real time, no one could "lip-sync" (?guitar-sync) that, Bravo!


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> One of my test tracks for every headphone/earphone is "Shambala" by Beastie Boys.  Try that out with the FX850's.  There's a lot going on in the music and sounds great with a headphone/earphone that can showcase the depth and layering that's in the music.




That's great, listened on Mog, JVCs sound great on these. Want to go to the source, really great recording? Olatunji, "Drums of Passion", Track Jin-Go-Lo-Ba.
Time to crash...


----------



## doctorjazz

Back to the Sony H3's, haven't gotten to listen yet, but tried UE tips, better, ahhhhh (sigh of relief), thanks ericp!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Back to the Sony H3's, haven't gotten to listen yet, but tried UE tips, better, ahhhhh (sigh of relief), thanks ericp!




No problem, lover of jazz. UE900 are my "magic tips".


----------



## DannyBai

Listened to a few tunes from Olatunji this morning doctorjazz. I will be adding the music to my collection. Good way to start out the day.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> That's great, listened on Mog, JVCs sound great on these. Want to go to the source, really great recording? Olatunji, "Drums of Passion", Track Jin-Go-Lo-Ba.
> Time to crash...


 
 glad you liked Olatunji, Drums of Passion.  Olatunji was my live drum teacher for years at the ESALEN institute in Big Sur CA.  he was the "ambassador of drums"
 and a true messenger of peace through music rhythm and dance!   and that album is a great recording.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > That's great, listened on Mog, JVCs sound great on these. Want to go to the source, really great recording? Olatunji, "Drums of Passion", Track Jin-Go-Lo-Ba.
> ...




1+


----------



## hatefulsandwich




----------



## doctorjazz

OK, non headphone purchase, my main rig preamp, Krell KSL, bit the dust. Repair more than it was worth anymore. Called a local dealer, had a Peachtree Gread Pre, hybrid tube/solid state preamp with good internal 24/192 DA converter, list $3500, was able to get demo for about $2000. Listening to All Time Low "Nothing Personal", can't stop dancing, think I'll keep it (got 30 days to return if need be). The Absolute Sounds recommended it, for those keeping track. As it is discontinued, may be able to find good deals if one is looking for something like this.


----------



## doctorjazz

Preliminary, out of box H3 vs JVC Woodie, really different presentations, almost like the old tube vs solid state electronic descriptions. JVC 3D, lush, visceral, tube like, Sony open, detailed, smooth, nothing calls attention to itself, but lots there. More later...


----------



## Change is Good

doctorjazz said:


> Preliminary, out of box H3 vs JVC Woodie, really different presentations, almost like the old tube vs solid state electronic descriptions. JVC 3D, lush, visceral, tube like, Sony open, detailed, smooth, nothing calls attention to itself, but lots there. *More later...*


----------



## mochill




----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> So, what about these new JVC tips with the perforations? All these new FX850 owners and no mention of them and how they sound Unless I missed it. Anybody tested them out on their various phones and see how they rank? Gimmick or does for the sound what they say?


 
 Ya there is something to this. These are some of the widest tips I have seen for any earphones as they match up with the wide nozzle of the earphones. The perforations are spiral on the insides of the new tips.  I think it just channels the sound to be more open sounding perhaps.. I did try UE tips which actually sounds real nice on the phones as well but not as open sounding as the stock tips.


----------



## DannyBai

Here's some pics of the tips inside out and the nozzle shape of the iem itself.


----------



## Dsnuts

Off topic.. This game launches tomorrow. So stoked!
 Can't wait!!


----------



## doctorjazz

The wood, imo, is nicely understated, doesn't jump out, classy looking.


----------



## Change is Good

Damn you EA. Titanfall should have been multiplatform... *rage*


----------



## Kamakahah

Picked up my copy for $32. Couldn't pass up that deal after trying the beta.

But holy 34gigs of uncompressed audio...What is that about?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a staggering 50 gigs taken up by the game at the moment on the preload.. A lot of graphics and content is what that is. That is the size of two large block buster games definitely the largest game I have ever downloaded.


----------



## Exesteils

Titanfall... Meh. Tried the beta, the wall-running/parkour stuff is fun, but the Fps aspect wasn't too spectacular. I do like the powercards though lol.

I'm more excited for Dark Souls II and Watch Dogs coming in the next month or so.


----------



## kova4a

change is good said:


> Damn you EA. Titanfall should have been multiplatform... *rage*


 
 Well, it's coming out for pc, so that's fine by me. Anyway, I can't really care about Titanfall with Dark Souls 2 coming out at the same time. Now that's a game I can't wait to play.


----------



## Kamakahah

dsnuts said:


> I have a staggering 50 gigs taken up by the game at the moment on the preload.. A lot of graphics and content is what that is. That is the size of two large block buster games definitely the largest game I have ever downloaded.




I preloaded as well and 34 of the 50 is audio. That's my point. It's ridiculously inefficient. 




exesteils said:


> Titanfall... Meh. Tried the beta, the wall-running/parkour stuff is fun, but the Fps aspect wasn't too spectacular. I do like the powercards though lol.
> 
> I'm more excited for Dark Souls II and Watch Dogs coming in the next month or so.




DS 2 is also on the top of my list. That game makes me feel like a kid with Christmas coming.


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> DS 2 is also on the top of my list. That game makes me feel like a kid with Christmas coming.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STrYyhEwkbY

My early experience with D's is something like how this guy felt.


----------



## kova4a

exesteils said:


> Titanfall... Meh. Tried the beta, the wall-running/parkour stuff is fun, but the Fps aspect wasn't too spectacular. I do like the powercards though lol.
> 
> I'm more excited for Dark Souls II and Watch Dogs coming in the next month or so.


 
 +1 I'm such a big fan that I've pre-ordered both the ps3 Black Armour Edition and the pc version.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> +1 I'm such a big fan that I've pre-ordered both the ps3 Black Armour Edition and the pc version.




I love that they removed the invulnerability while rolling/interacting. Also, reactive monsters which are non-aggressive until you provoke them. Nice touches


----------



## Change is Good

I do want to steer a bit back on topic... while talking about gaming as well.

I been playing BF4 with my H3 the past few days, while watching a few movies as well (Hunger Games: Catching Fire, Thor: The Dark World, Gravity). The H3 performed EXCEPTIONALLY well. 

Finally, and IEM with a spacious enough soundstage to enjoy some gaming and movies.


----------



## kova4a

exesteils said:


> I love that they removed the invulnerability while rolling/interacting. Also, reactive monsters which are non-aggressive until you provoke them. Nice touches


 
 Yeah, a lot of the stuff they changed from the first Dark Souls is welcome like the interruptible actions but not unfair coz you can stop them on your own to avoid taking hits. I personally like that they returned to the death penalties like in Demon's Souls coz Dark Souls was easier due to that. Also it's a great idea to be invaded also as hollow coz a lot of people had it a lot easier with Dark Souls - no penalty for being a hollow and not being invaded. Overall it sees that they've actually made the best Souls game to date at least from gameplay standpoint. Also I'm dying to try a dual wield build.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I just have to say this. If you're thinking about spending between $100 to $200 for a pair of earphones, you can't go wrong with either the TE-05, Doppio, M200, IM70 or DN-1000. Search and you will find my various thoughts on each. I will not compare here because really each one I listed has its own unique signature, but all perform way beyond their price points I believe. And it's interesting how the BAs are sounding more dynamic, and the dynamics have the speed like A BA or hybrid. I would have included the Haven V, but unless you really search it's will be a bit higher than $200. I sold my DN-1000 but I still think about its signature. The Doppio, IM70, and TE--05 are really amazing to me. I'm sure they'll still get a lot of time regardless of the great things i'm expecting from the FX850. Right now the TE---05 is doing it for me.


----------



## nekromantik

Hi guys/gals
  
 Out of the following which would you guys say is best for Trance music? Prefer a more fun sound with fast bass.
  
 RHA 750s
 Yamaha EPH100
 Audio Technica CKX9
 Monster Gratitudes
 Nu Force 700
  
 or others?
  
 Thanks


----------



## d marc0

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I just have to say this. If you're thinking about spending between $100 to $200 for a pair of earphones, you can't go wrong with either the TE-05, Doppio, M200, IM70 or DN-1000. Search and you will find my various thoughts on each. I will not compare here because really each one I listed has its own unique signature, but all perform way beyond their price points I believe. And it's interesting how the BAs are sounding more dynamic, and the dynamics have the speed like A BA or hybrid. I would have included the Haven V, but unless you really search it's will be a bit higher than $200. I sold my DN-1000 but I still think about its signature. The Doppio, IM70, and TE--05 are really amazing to me. I'm sure they'll still get a lot of time regardless of the great things i'm expecting from the FX850. Right now the TE---05 is doing it for me.




Great list ericp! I would also recommend the R3 in that list for people who prefer a more neutral presentation.


----------



## mikaveli06

nekromantik said:


> Hi guys/gals
> 
> Out of the following which would you guys say is best for Trance music? Prefer a more fun sound with fast bass.
> 
> ...


havent heard them all but the yamaha is one of my favs at anybprice


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice, looking forward to theTE-05. have them on pre-order from B&H, don't know when I'll get them but they sound like they're fine iems. Really do like the DUNU 1K's, though not gotten much listening for a while with the deluge of phones ("it's raining Headphones, Hallelujah!!")


----------



## nekromantik

mikaveli06 said:


> havent heard them all but the yamaha is one of my favs at anybprice


 
 A lot of love for them on here thats for sure!


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> Nice, looking forward to theTE-05. have them on pre-order from B&H, don't know when I'll get them but they sound like they're fine iems. Really do like the DUNU 1K's, though not gotten much listening for a while with the deluge of phones ("it's raining Headphones, Hallelujah!!")


I will check out doppios and fostex eventually...spent too much lately on fx850, ps4, astro mixamp+vmoda boom mic+fidelio x1 (gaming setup), and have fiio x5 pre order, so I gotta slow down for few


----------



## mikaveli06

Also curious about ath im02-4 also


----------



## Exesteils

It seems everyone is getting the FX850 in this thread...


----------



## BenF

exesteils said:


> It seems everyone is getting the FX850 in this thread...


 

 Price drop!!!


----------



## Exesteils

benf said:


> Price drop!!!


 
  
 Wait wait wait.... WHAT!? The price just dropped $50. .... Why?


----------



## fnkcow

yeah I'm puzzled too.. why so much price drop from its initial offering in such a short amount of time since release??


----------



## BenF

This is typical for Japan - early adapters pay the high price, then it drops.
  
 Weird that this store sells it cheaper on Amazon than on its own site.


----------



## Carlsan

It's because I ordered mine last night. Within twelve hours they dropped the price.
  
 It happens all the time. You guys want a break in price, get me to order something.....


----------



## fnkcow

carlsan said:


> It's because I ordered mine last night. Within twelve hours they dropped the price.
> 
> It happens all the time. You guys want a break in price, get me to order something.....


 
 that sucks for you mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 hope you get better luck next time


----------



## Carlsan

fnkcow said:


> that sucks for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Win some lose some, that's the nature of the game. Same thing happened with the XBA-3's  and 4's, granted, not as quickly.
  
 Anyway I sent Amazon Japan an email asking for a price adjustment. Don't think it will work but you never know.


----------



## bhazard

$450 was nuts to begin with. Now its starting to become a bit more sensible. Early adopter pricing.


----------



## vwinter

carlsan said:


> It's because I ordered mine last night. Within twelve hours they dropped the price.
> 
> It happens all the time. You guys want a break in price, get me to order something..... :confused_face:




Your sense of humor in the face of all but certain aggrevation is commendable. 



Btw, did you send amazon japan an email in English?


----------



## fnkcow

Other countries' IEMs encourage early adopters with introductory offers and raise the price after promotion period. Seems like Japan is the only country going in reverse in this regard considering such short period of time


----------



## Exesteils

fnkcow said:


> Other countries' IEMs encourage early adopters with introductory offers and raise the price after promotion period. Seems like Japan is the only country going in reverse in this regard considering such short period of time


 
  
 I blame this on AKG's stunt with the K701 a few years back. It had a cameo in an anime for like 5 seconds and suddenly was the single best selling audio gear on the net.


----------



## fnkcow

exesteils said:


> I blame this on AKG's stunt with the K701 a few years back. It had a cameo in an anime for like 5 seconds and suddenly was the single best selling audio gear on the net.


 
 Now that's some really successful viral marketing


----------



## Carlsan

vwinter said:


> Your sense of humor in the face of all but certain aggrevation is commendable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, it could be worse.
  
 Anyway, they have a help section in English, with an English email link, so I sent it in English. I'm sure they must have some English speakers over there.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## mikaveli06

Thats almost $80 difference from what I paid fri 36100yen. I just sent amazon email asking for refund or even gift card for difference as its much easier than returning and purchasing again, not that I would return etc, but worth a shot.


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> Price drop!!!


 
  
  
 That's one vendor with an 85 percent positive rating. Some vendors do that. I could have gotten mine  cheaper, but once I ordered, the vendor then emailed me and told me more than two weeks instead of the few days he initially had listed. So you take your chances. It's not Amazon's price. But it could be a great deal.


----------



## mikaveli06

ericp10 said:


> That's one vendor with an 85 percent positive rating. Some vendors do that. I could have gotten mine  cheaper, but once I ordered, the vendor then emailed me and told me more than two weeks instead of the few days he initially had listed. So you take your chances. It's not Amazon's price. But it could be a great deal.


there is also one for about same price thru amazon.jp itself (im guessing kunda like amazon warehouse deals here)

I asked for amazon.jp credit for difference if they cant refund price difference. I ordered thru same amazon seller so im hoping for best, I did tell them it would be better for both parties than havingvto return mine and order new pair at cheaper price.....even tho I prolly wont go thru the trouble of trying to return shipping and tenso shipping new ones its only gonna save few bucks


----------



## mikaveli06

But if I do get credit, the doppios will be half paid for lol


----------



## kahaluu

I also emailed Amazon JP to see if I could get a credit. Hopefully, I can get the credit. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## mikaveli06

kahaluu said:


> I also emailed Amazon JP to see if I could get a credit. Hopefully, I can get the credit. Doesn't hurt to try.


 
 worth a shot in my opinion.....


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> there is also one for about same price thru amazon.jp itself (im guessing kunda like amazon warehouse deals here)
> 
> I asked for amazon.jp credit for difference if they cant refund price difference. I ordered thru same amazon seller so im hoping for best, I did tell them it would be better for both parties than havingvto return mine and order new pair at cheaper price.....even tho I prolly wont go thru the trouble of trying to return shipping and tenso shipping new ones its only gonna save few bucks


 
  
 Great move. I've only ordered six days ago, so I asked for a refund of the difference too. I have had the experience of Amazon here in the USA giving me the difference in a refund, or some type of credit. That's over a $100 difference (as I pointed out). So hopefully Amazon.jpn will have the same excellent customer service. We'll see. Thanks for the idea mikaveli06.


----------



## PeterDLai

It seems Amazon.co.jp themselves have dropped the price some as well (at the time of this posting it's ￥ 29,791).
  
 Although a few hours ago it was even a bit cheaper at ¥ 28,967 according to camelcamelcamel (Amazon price watch site).


----------



## vlenbo

So it is $300.

Looks like was correct to wait.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> So it is $300.
> 
> Looks like was correct to wait.


 
  
  
 Looks that way. I'm shocked. If this is like the American Amazon they will offer some type of refund to those who purchased recently.


----------



## mochill

^....that would be $134 saving for me


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll give it a try as well, comes to about $75 on my end, but, hey, that's money
Thanks for the heads up. Not all that confident about getting it back, though.


----------



## bhazard

I believe we found the OEM for the Velodyne VPulse. Don Scorpio.
  
 I just got the Don Scorpio Bass Colour in today, and it's a dead ringer for the VPulse, for $30.
  
 Further proof was found by someone in the Chinese thread, from their "about us" section.
  
 "DONSCORPIO has great research and development ability, many acoustic patents and appearance design patents. We cooperate with Velodyne, the world class King of Bass".
  
 Bass cannons, but much clearer than I thought they would be. I like them quite a bit already.


----------



## ericp10

I guess being a good customer with amazon japan pays off. They will refund me enough money so that it matches the deal being offered now. They stated that they normally wouldn't and it's not their policy, but they recognized the amount of business I've done with them. Okay, I will do business with them again. They are standup like their American sister company. So my FX850 will come in a little under $300. Excellent! With shipping, of course, it puts it a little over $300. I should have them tomorrow. Taking AS-2 with me.


----------



## Carlsan

carlsan said:


> Win some lose some, that's the nature of the game. Same thing happened with the XBA-3's  and 4's, granted, not as quickly.
> 
> Anyway I sent Amazon Japan an email asking for a price adjustment. Don't think it will work but you never know.


 

 Well, well indeed, Amazon Japan is refunding me $53 for the price drop. Just got the email...


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> I guess being a good customer with amazon japan pays off. They will refund me enough money so that it matches the deal being offered now. They stated that they normally wouldn't and it's not their policy, but they recognized the amount of business I've done with them. Okay, I will do business with them again. They are standup like their American sister company. So my FX850 will come in a little under $300. Excellent! With shipping, of course, it puts it a little over $300. I should have them tomorrow. Taking AS-2 with me.


 
 You're lucky since I was denied, lol.


----------



## nehcrow

ericp10 said:


> I guess being a good customer with amazon japan pays off. They will refund me enough money so that it matches the deal being offered now. They stated that they normally wouldn't and it's not their policy, but they recognized the amount of business I've done with them. Okay, I will do business with them again. They are standup like their American sister company. So my FX850 will come in a little under $300. Excellent! With shipping, of course, it puts it a little over $300. I should have them tomorrow. Taking AS-2 with me.


 
 Keen on hearing the comparison between the two!
 There are the two forerunners for my endgame IEM


----------



## ericp10

Wow, sorry to read that DannyBai. I wonder if you purchased from amazon directly, or through one of the merchants that sell on amazon? I think that might have made a difference. I know mine was sold by amazon directly.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just sent them an email as well. Considering I am probably responsible for most of the business they are getting for the FX850. I feel they owe me. Lol. It don't hurt to try..Kinda sucks Danny didn't get a refund.


----------



## Exesteils

I'll wait a bit for the prices to calm down before pulling th trigger on them. But a 6000yen drop is pretty awesome.


----------



## Euphonik

Thanks for the price drop notice, BenF- I cancelled my order right after you posted that. Seller sent me an email which said(badly translated, mind you) that there might be a deduction for packaging since it was "preparing for shipment"...I hope not. They were taking forever to ship(over a week, no apologies for the delay, etc) but luckily it was long enough to discover seller ec-joy had it cheaper(28,966 yen; ended up being 291 with the exchange rate). Anyway, you saved me $50- glad I'm more addicted to Head-Fi at the moment than Amazon, lol. 

I'm betting there will be a lot of FX700 comparisons coming as their owners(myself included) jump at the opportunity to take the next step in the FX-series legacy...can't wait.


----------



## Zelda

dannybai said:


> You're lucky since I was denied, lol.


 
 i'd say, try again.


----------



## PeterDLai

The price drop seems to have made the HA-FX850 the #8 bestselling headphones on Amazon.co.jp.
  
 Only 4 left in stock... hmm...


----------



## kahaluu

I'm also getting refunded $45 for the price drop. Amazon is great.


----------



## Exesteils

peterdlai said:


> The price drop seems to have made the HA-FX850 the #8 bestselling headphones on Amazon.co.jp.
> 
> Only 4 left in stock... hmm...




Guess I shouldn't wait too long to get my pair then. Hmm....


----------



## kahaluu

Yeah, don't wait to long. Amazon might jack the price up again once the remaining 4 units are sold.


----------



## PeterDLai

Looks like their current stock has run out and they raised the price a bit more. Although it says:
  
*Usually ships within 1 to 2 months.*
  
 ... from past experience, their estimates are usually conservative (they'll probably be back in stock within a week or two is my guess). I managed to resist this wave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
*EDIT:* It looks like they did indeed raise the price back up to around its original value.
  
*EDIT #2: *Back in stock already (9 at the time of this edit).


----------



## BenF

The next best price for FX850 is now here (31,235):
http://www.tantan.co.jp/detail/HA-FX850


----------



## mikaveli06

$48 refund for me....better than nothin for sure


----------



## Exesteils

benf said:


> The next best price for FX850 is now here (31,235):
> http://www.tantan.co.jp/detail/HA-FX850


 
  
 Awesome job finding all these deals BenF. Keep'em coming!  I missed this train but I'll be sure to be ready for the next.


----------



## ericp10

It's finally HERE and in my ears!!! And YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   This is how I dreamed (wished) the FX700 would have sounded like when I first had them. The bass sounds about as big as I remember in the FX700, but tighter and moe refined. The hot treble has been toned down some to my liking. I think the overall sound is a bit more refined. In freakin--- credible sound, but one that I was familiar with the FX700, but the FX850 takes it to the next level. And NO RECESSED MIDS!!  <<< my biggest gripe with the FX700. Wow wow wow!! Yes, I'm hyping them!! 
  
 Now I happen to have the AS-2, and I think it keeps up with the FX850 with vocals (thinking this may change with the woodie burn-in), but the FX850 is otherwise ahead of the game. And I've heard no dynamic fast other than the TE-05. Huge wide sound! For $300 it's actually a BARGAIN fellas! If you can find it at $288 to $300 don't hesitate, but it's worth $400 easily in sound too. Happy listening indeed! 
  
  
 And ooooh that timbre! Nothing else like it in an earphone.


----------



## ericp10

I think the FX850 may actually have a bigger sound than the FX700.
  
  
 This is an audiophile basshead's wet dream! I'm just saying.


----------



## ericp10

One other thing, I couldn't really get a good seal wearing them straight down. But I'm getting a perfect seal over-ear. 
  
 And next to Aurisonics' beautifully "blinged-out" audio jewels, this probably the most beautiful earphone I've ever owned, with a fantastic case. Loving the new tips too.


----------



## BenF

It will be 250$ in a month or two, then I'll jump in.


----------



## ericp10

benf said:


> It will be 250$ in a month or two, then I'll jump in.


 
  
  
 Maybe, but that I will be really surprised at because that would encroach too much on the two new models under it. I noticed that the 750 and 650 prices didn't change much at all as the 850 went lower. But who knows. Great if it does drop that low.


----------



## ericp10

I think this is the first time ever I've liked JVC's stock tips. These tips are fantastic!


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks for your initial impressions of the OM INEARPEACEs...pretty much jives with mine, which have about 60 hours burn in now...
> they seem to do exceptionally well with thinner music, acoustic. folk, light rock.  but i wish they had more impact and body for EDM
> and multilayered music.  more burn in will tell.  even so, they are a prize for 120$ i paid for them on sale. Listening to Zero Audio
> Bassos for OTT EDM, and they are crazy full bodied and live sounding, make my head turn in circles.  not so much clarity and detail
> but who cares when your head spins with this kind of music, your brain becomes an amusement park!!!!


 
 Do you prefer Tenore or Inearpeace?


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> I think the FX850 may actually have a bigger sound than the FX700.
> 
> 
> This is an audiophile basshead's wet dream! I'm just saying.


 
  
 Dammit eric.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be getting mine sometime in the future but you're not making this easy on me.


----------



## ericp10

exesteils said:


> Dammit eric....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Sorry. I will be quiet for awhile as I'm going back to listening. I gave up the comparing to the AS-2. It's all FX850 for the next few days. lol


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Sorry. I will be quiet for awhile as I'm going back to listening. I gave up the comparing to the AS-2. It's all FX850 for the next few days. lol


 





 Looking forward to your impressions and reviews. A little comparison to the other IEMs in you possession would be interesting. Cheers!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Do you prefer Tenore or Inearpeace?


 
 TENORES are sweeter and vocals are magnificent.  Inearpeace for more instrumental, acoustic music. neither for EDM 
 that would be Bassos or Singulos... Singulos have the best of both Tenores and Bassos.  Doppios have everything...


----------



## mochill

Did I tell you or did I tell...


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> TENORES are sweeter and vocals are magnificent.  Inearpeace for more instrumental, acoustic music. neither for EDM
> that would be Bassos or Singulos... Singulos have the best of both Tenores and Bassos.  Doppios have everything...


 
 It's shocking that a single BA or dual BA would be good for EDM!  How are they pulling it off?  I always thought that a dynamic driver was needed to have the bass needed for EDM.


----------



## mochill

Its how they are tuned I think


----------



## ericp10

Doppios are magic I keep telling y'all.


----------



## Change is Good

Eric, a comparison with the H3 would be lovely when you get around to it...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Doppios are magic I keep telling y'all.


 
 +1


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> It's finally HERE and in my ears!!! And YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great that you finally got them. However there is good and bad news.. Bad news that sound your hearing will be gone.. Good news.. It gets way better.. Believe it or not. Get that bad boy on the burn.. You will understand in due time 100 hours is the magic mark.


----------



## ericp10

Oh I already know Ds. Same thing happened with the FX700. I'll compare to H3 after a good burn in.


----------



## mikaveli06

Good news...after initial refund of $47, I just got email that they refunded an additional $17 due to an error on the refund. So $64 refund brings my total to about $305 including the tenso shipping


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, about 50 hours burn in on mine... Since I can only burn in 1 set at a time on the "station", listening to the H3 au naturale. Beautiful, open sounding out of the box, up there with the oddest, more difficult fits in iems. Like the KEF had a love child with the AT 1K. UE tips helped, still not quite there, gotta get into the tip bag.


----------



## doctorjazz

One of THE VOICES!!! Was going through some CD's (at home) hadn't heard in a while, on SPEAKERS (heresy, I know...hey, just got that new Peachtree Grand Pre X1 Preamp/DA converter, may compete with headphones for a while, KILLS my old Krell KSL preamp), this old hymn has been done elsewhere (Deadheads will know it), haven't heard many more moving versions.


----------



## ericp10

So I think jant71 has been about the fx850 tips? I use the large silicon on the 850, which works well, but I put the medium / large foams on IM70, and wow! It gives it a great natural and live balanced sound. Then I put the medium silicon on the TE-05, and it does the same for the Fostex (although the stock tips worked well on the TE-05) as the foam does for the Im70. I hope JVC sell these tips separately because they are something special.


----------



## mochill

These jvc tips are EPIC!!!!!!....guess what I finally achieved 100%seal on my gratitude with theses tip


----------



## daveyostrow

this is crazy, im looking to upgrade with my eyes on the ags2 and sony H3, but the JVC fx850 and H300 are pretty temptin.
 Ericp, you have the h300 as well?...
  
 and lets not forget the ath im02


----------



## kahaluu

It's really crazy. So many good IEM's coming out that it's really hard to keep up.


----------



## Exesteils

daveyostrow said:


> this is crazy, im looking to upgrade with my eyes on the ags2 and sony H3, but the JVC fx850 and H300 are pretty temptin.
> Ericp, you have the h300 as well?...
> 
> and lets not forget the ath im02




And the IM70, Te-05 etc etce


----------



## nehcrow

exesteils said:


> And the IM70, Te-05 etc etce


 
 probably not on the same playing field
  
 asg-2 is probably the direction i'm heading in now, unless someone can convice me


----------



## nihontoman

sorry guys, this post won't beek about this week's TOTL iem (it's about last week's  )

 I want good iem in about 150$ range that can be worn comfortable over the ear and maybe has detachable cables if it isn't over ear, it must be compact and must not protrude from my ears like some bolts... which would be better choice? TE-05, IM02 or the Vsonic GR07 Classic...? 

 I don't have any sound signature preference (I thought I had but I guess that was kinda wrong), only thing is, I would expect good, high quality sound that represents the price. only thing that it must not have is matchbox sized sound-stage...
  
 so, I guess the question is as follows - which is most technically proficient out of those? most comfortable and durable?


----------



## quartertone

The IMs are pretty chunky, I can never get entirely comfortable with my 50s.


----------



## nihontoman

quartertone said:


> The IMs are pretty chunky, I can never get entirely comfortable with my 50s.


 
 shouldn't the IM02 be smaller in size compared to im50?


----------



## quartertone

True, I guess the BA would be smaller. Doesn't look like a big difference on the photos, though.


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> shouldn't the IM02 be smaller in size compared to im50?




If you saw my ck10 vs im02 comparison pocs, you should have an idea.

The im02s dont stick out like bolts btw!
Awesome sound too!


----------



## nihontoman

yeah, those are the most interesting to me TBH but they are also the most expensive out of those three... Last I checked they were around 180$-ish... 

 btw, vlenbo, could you please link to the pics? thanks


----------



## ericp10

Not interested in the H300 at this point. 

TE-05 is a beast at about $150 to $200.


----------



## Gee Simpson

So unfortunately I had to cancel my IM70 order from Accessory Jack as they had no stock left, with a back order which they would receive in 2 weeks. 

Where should I order them from now? Amazon.jp via Tenso or Kakaku?


----------



## Exesteils

So a little googling and this turned up:

http://www.pricejapan.com/front/e_good_info.php?code=1332&category=10

Prices are significantly lower than what was shown on amazon currently, even with shipping. Has anyone tried the site before?


----------



## PeterDLai

exesteils said:


> So a little googling and this turned up:
> 
> http://www.pricejapan.com/front/e_good_info.php?code=1332&category=10
> 
> Prices are significantly lower than what was shown on amazon currently, even with shipping. Has anyone tried the site before?


 
  
 Seems more like they just haven't updated the price since it has gone back up already.


----------



## pat1984

Has anyone tried the Beyerdynamic XP50ie? I bought one this week for $35 and it sound pretty great from my HTC One. Initially they were very bass heavy but that settled down with burning and the treble increased quite a bit. Now they still are a little dark but sound really good driven by my phone. Though, connecting it to my tube amp makes them have too much bass and that messes with the mids and highs. I will try them with the dragonfly DAC but just wanted to see if anyone else has any opinions.


----------



## ericp10

I think james444 and maybe Ds mentioned the holographic 3-D nature of the the Fx850. It's outstanding. But if you want a cheaper great earphone (not on the same level as the JVC), the TE-05 is a beast!


----------



## Exesteils

peterdlai said:


> Seems more like they just haven't updated the price since it has gone back up already.




Iinm they take the lowest price from kakaku, and base the entire quotation on that. Thus, my doubt about the site. They even ask for payment upfront so I was wary that they'd just tell you that you need to top-up later on as the items price is higher or other similarly shady stuff like that.


----------



## mochill

Yes the te-05 are a beast just like the fx850


----------



## daveyostrow

ericp10 said:


> I think james444 and maybe Ds mentioned the holographic 3-D nature of the the Fx850. It's outstanding. But if you want a cheaper great earphone (not on the same level as the JVC), the TE-05 is a beast!


 
 How do they compare to the M200?... the TE-05 that is


----------



## ericp10

Both rock!


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10, I was just curious knowing that you owned the ba200's in the past. Which has more bass from memory, the ba200's or the Doppios?


----------



## spurxiii

nehcrow said:


> probably not on the same playing field
> 
> asg-2 is probably the direction i'm heading in now, unless someone can convice me


 
 Hey nehcrow, check your PM.


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> yeah, those are the most interesting to me TBH but they are also the most expensive out of those three... Last I checked they were around 180$-ish...
> 
> 
> btw, vlenbo, could you please link to the pics? thanks



At kakaku, theyre 150ish.

Also here,sorry for the wait


----------



## SyCo87

So many decisions to make:

TE-05: Great 
DUNU-1000: Great
FX HA-850: Great
H3: Great
Doppios: Great

....time to do a ****load of research.


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> ericp10, I was just curious knowing that you owned the ba200's in the past. Which has more bass from memory, the ba200's or the Doppios?




Initially I thought it was the BA200, but the Doppio actually has more bass between the two, especially sub bass.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 is better the te-05 if you can get them


----------



## mochill

Also better then the dunu and doppios


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> Also better then the dunu and doppios


 

 But Pistons beat them all?


----------



## peter123

Lol


----------



## mochill

Not really per se ...close but losing resolution and control like I stated in the piston thread ...fx850 is my perfect dream iem


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> Initially I thought it was the BA200, but the Doppio actually has more bass between the two, especially sub bass.


 

 Thanks ericp10. The Doppios are very interesting indeed.


----------



## Grayson73

Just got the M200.  Out of the box and with stock medium tips, the bass is dominating the spectrum and blending into lower mids.  I also find them to have less detail than Fidelio S2 and Zero Audio Tenore.  They are, however, very smooth; no sibilance and all.  They require a lot of power to drive; laptop volume much higher than when listening to Tenore or S2.
  
 I had a hard time getting seal with ear hooks, so I just put the earhooks straight up; don't even use them.
  
 Do these need burn-in and/or tip change so that bass tightens up and there is more detail in mids and highs?


----------



## Grayson73

sfwalcer said:


> This is an Oldie but a REAL goodie. Re-introducing the TEAC ZE1000
> 
> This thing looks harmless due to it's low profile built/ aesthetics but this lil' sucka packs a punch cuz under that benign shell lurks a duel armature beast that is waiting to be unleashed......
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Was I the only one who found ZE-1000 to be bass light?  Stock onion tips didn't seal.  For tips that did seal, there was bass impact, but bass volume was low and there was no weight to it.
  
 I'm clearing out inventory on many of the hyped headphones on this thread.  PM me if interested.  Astrotec AX30, Monster Gratitude, Teac ZE-1000, JVC HA-S500


----------



## vlenbo

syco87 said:


> So many decisions to make:
> 
> TE-05: Great
> DUNU-1000: Great
> ...




Let me make your decision even harder!


Ath-im02. >:-D


----------



## MrEleventy

grayson73 said:


> Just got the M200.  Out of the box and with stock medium tips, the bass is dominating the spectrum and blending into lower mids.  I also find them to have less detail than Fidelio S2 and Zero Audio Tenore.  They are, however, very smooth; no sibilance and all.  They require a lot of power to drive; laptop volume much higher than when listening to Tenore or S2.
> 
> I had a hard time getting seal with ear hooks, so I just put the earhooks straight up; don't even use them.
> 
> Do these need burn-in and/or tip change so that bass tightens up and there is more detail in mids and highs?


I had similar impressions as you did. I never got them to fit just right so I sold them, more trouble than it was worth for a sound sig that wasn't my thing.


----------



## nihontoman

vlenbo said:


> At kakaku, theyre 150ish.
> 
> Also here,sorry for the wait


 

 thanks for that. they seem to be really compact. shouldn't have any issues with fit and comfort. just need them to go down in price


----------



## mochill

Or get zee fx850


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> thanks for that. they seem to be really compact. shouldn't have any issues with fit and comfort. just need them to go down in price


 
 http://kakaku.com/item/K0000585203/
  
 about $150 in japan. BenF, doctorjazz, or someone else who used this service may help you out on the process of ordering it when it becomes cheaper.
  
 Right now it is $20 more than the doppios, but you do get a removable cable, in case people worry about destroying their iems by accident. The Fostex are also the same price, so YMMV! Though I've read that the fostex isolation is okay, not really good. The im-02s isolation is decent, it is passable imo.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Just got the M200.  Out of the box and with stock medium tips, the bass is dominating the spectrum and blending into lower mids.  I also find them to have less detail than Fidelio S2 and Zero Audio Tenore.  They are, however, very smooth; no sibilance and all.  They require a lot of power to drive; laptop volume much higher than when listening to Tenore or S2.
> 
> I had a hard time getting seal with ear hooks, so I just put the earhooks straight up; don't even use them.
> 
> Do these need burn-in and/or tip change so that bass tightens up and there is more detail in mids and highs?


 
  
 UE900 or comply tx500/tsx500 tips do the trick for me. I can't comment on burn-in as mine were already when I got them.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000585203/
> 
> about $150 in japan. BenF, doctorjazz, or someone else who used this service may help you out on the process of ordering it when it becomes cheaper.
> 
> Right now it is $20 more than the doppios, but you do get a removable cable, in case people worry about destroying their iems by accident. *The Fostex are also the same price, so YMMV! Though I've read that the fostex isolation is okay, not really good. *The im-02s isolation is decent, it is passable imo.


 
  
  
 True, but it's much better with these new JVC tips that came with the FX850. And these tips are suppose to go on sale as separate items next month. Some of the best silicon tips I've heard. I put them up their with the UE900s.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> *True, but it's much better with these new JVC tips that came with the FX850.* And these tips are suppose to go on sale as separate items next month. Some of the best silicon tips I've heard. I put them up their with the UE900s.


 
 Nice! Okay, so isolation can be fixed on the fostex, and possibly improved on the im-02s..interesting..
  
 then the SQ is the difference between the two. That and if you hate plastic and rather have aluminum housing, lol.


----------



## nihontoman

vlenbo said:


> http://kakaku.com/item/K0000585203/
> 
> about $150 in japan. BenF, doctorjazz, or someone else who used this service may help you out on the process of ordering it when it becomes cheaper.
> 
> Right now it is $20 more than the doppios, but you do get a removable cable, in case people worry about destroying their iems by accident. The Fostex are also the same price, so YMMV! Though I've read that the fostex isolation is okay, not really good. The im-02s isolation is decent, it is passable imo.


 
  
 yeah, removable cable is a BIG plus and they should be much better overears compared to the Doppio...I think this might be a pretty good upgrade to my Sony XB90EX in terms of sound and comfort...


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> yeah, removable cable is a BIG plus and they should be much better overears compared to the Doppio...I think this might be a pretty good upgrade to my Sony XB90EX in terms of sound and comfort...


 
 just like the doppios, these will have good bass levels despite being a ba iem. Happy shopping! You have three options, doppios, im-02s, and fostex.


----------



## kahaluu

Might purchase the Doppios soon. Looking for a really good set of BA universal phone.


----------



## vlenbo

kahaluu said:


> *WILL *purchase the Doppios soon. Looking for a really good set of BA universal phone.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Not interested in the H300 at this point.
> 
> TE-05 is a beast at about $150 to $200.


 
  
 ...but you will want the DN-2000 which is coming very soon!!! Like what the DN-1000 does for guitars the DN2K does that for everything, every voice, every instrument.
HYPE!!!!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> ...but you will want the DN-2000 which is coming very soon!!! Like what the DN-1000 does for guitars the DN2K does that for everything, every voice, every instrument.
> HYPE!!!!


 
  
 So they sent you an advance? Tell us more jant71... I still doubt I buy it since the H3, FX850, Cardas, V, and TE-05 (and Doppio) pretty much fulfill all of my various signatures needs in a universal.


----------



## mochill

The fx850 is my dream iem so no need for more


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> The fx850 is my dream iem so no need for more


----------



## mochill

Just need to buy the pono music player and I'm done


----------



## mochill




----------



## ericp10

You know for the longest, my special $200 mark earphone was the M200 (beating everything else up to that price point in my opnion).Well now, I have to put the TE-05 in a virtual tie. Please don't ask me to compare because they don't sound alike at all (M200 is warmer), But they're both are great, clear, and detailed. The M200 will have more bass, but the TE-05 is not bass shy by a long shot. It has plenty of bass (sub bass too). I will say TE-05 is more of your reference earphone though.
  
  
 I don't include the Heaven V because technically it's more than $200 (although you can find for about on sale Amazon Japan nowadays). But the FX850 is on another level, and I really hate comparing earphones nowadays. I just rather say if I like it or not and describe the signatures as best as I can. Yes, I have made comparisons recently, but I'm really trying to get away from that.


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Just need to buy the pono music player and I'm done




Thanks, didn't even know this was a thing. Was looking for a DAP and this looks pretty cool.


----------



## jant71

jant71 said:


> ...but you will want the DN-2000 which is coming very soon!!! Like what the DN-1000 does for guitars the DN2K does that for everything, every voice, every instrument.
> HYPE!!!!


 
  
 Nope, Eric, they ain't sending me nothing. DUNU and I are not speaking. I didn't follow their rules(stick to their pricing schedule) and sold DUNU my way cause I wasn't getting stuck with stock cause TBH, their first round of models were a bit overpriced for the SQ they brought(outside of the Trident) so I priced them more fair when they weren't moving and people got a better deal and I got more steady sales(as opposed to none) and a bit of profit. They just didn't get the US market for their stuff back then.
  
 Just trolling a bit and obviously hold no grudge against DUNU or I wouldn't mention them. Haven't heard a DUNU in a long time though and not even sure if I will hear another.  So, obviously have no idea what the DN2K sounds like.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Nope, Eric, they ain't sending me nothing. DUNU and I are not speaking. I didn't follow their rules(stick to their pricing schedule) and sold DUNU my way cause I wasn't getting stuck with stock cause TBH, their first round of models were a bit overpriced for the SQ they brought(outside of the Trident) so I priced them more fair when they weren't moving and people got a better deal and I got more steady sales(as opposed to none) and a bit of profit. They just didn't get the US market for their stuff back then.
> 
> Just trolling a bit and obviously hold no grudge against DUNU or I wouldn't mention them. Haven't heard a DUNU in a long time though and not even sure if I will hear another.  So, obviously have no idea what the DN2K sounds like.


 
  
  
 Things happen. It's all good jant71....lol  

 But I'm not really interested in the DN-2000 at this point.


----------



## mochill

Who needs dunu when the fx850 exist


----------



## EuphonicArin

Hey guys, back from the dead, I decided i'm just going to do a full review of the TEACs when I get back to Canadia next week, and I 'm pushing back the review on the AKG's as well, decided Imma need more time


----------



## SyCo87

mochill said:


> Fx850 is better the te-05 if you can get them




FX850 is what I'm leaning towards with DUNU1ks being right behind due to the reasonable price.



vlenbo said:


> Let me make your decision even harder!
> 
> 
> Ath-im02. >:-D




I trust ATH due to my enjoyment with the IM50s. Will check these out as well. Can't find too much info on the Doppios though. Must dig more....


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> You know for the longest, my special $200 mark earphone was the M200 (beating everything else up to that price point in my opnion).Well now, I have to put the TE-05 in a virtual tie. Please don't ask me to compare because they don't sound alike at all (M200 is warmer), But they're both are great, clear, and detailed. The M200 will have more bass, but the TE-05 is not bass shy by a long shot. It has plenty of bass (sub bass too). I will say TE-05 is more of your reference earphone though.
> 
> 
> I don't include the Heaven V because technically it's more than $200 (although you can find for about on sale Amazon Japan nowadays). But the FX850 is on another level, and I really hate comparing earphones nowadays. I just rather say if I like it or not and describe the signatures as best as I can. Yes, I have made comparisons recently, but I'm really trying to get away from that.




So do you now rate the TE-05 above the Doppio and IM70 or are you sticking to 'they are too different to say and are as good as each other'? I had to cancel my IM70 order due to Accessory Jack having no stock.


----------



## mikaveli06

Order placed for fostex AND doppios today. Picked up fx850 today from post office....very nice


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got the IM70's today, haven't even opened them yet...Ordered them from Accessory Jack about 2 months ago or so, had given up, emailed him to find out what was up, suddenly they are here (he did offer me the option to cancel 2 days ago, though I don't see how that would have worked, the package from China must have gone out a while ago, probably would have had to return them). Throw them on the pile awaiting a kazillion hour break in (JVC's now at about half a kazillion! Sony H3 on deck). In the meantime, new preamp, and I have rediscovered SPEAKERS!!! These things are kinda cool (would look really geeky walking around outside with these over my head...even worse than the AT A900x ). Doppio seem appealing, ASG as well,maybe Cardas, but think I'll take a break for a bit, let things settle...

Pono is available for preorder on Kickstarter, though not dirt cheap, the initial offering, $200 off the offering price of $399, was limited to 100 units and they went fast. The current deal for backers is $99 off, OK but not such a major bargain. For $499 list there are Artist versions, with engraved signatures of various artists, $99 less for backers (but the Neil Young version sold out, have other artists, bout a dozen, who might interest many fans). Not sure this is worth the extra $100...on the other hand, maybe they'll become collectable, have some value in that way. Who Knows?
It's pre-order,though, shipping said to be October (and remember the predictions for shipping on the Geeks). The main appeal of these is that some of the design is by Ayre, a high end audio company known for fabulous sounding kit.

OK, gonna blast my stereo (until my family makes me stop, that is...)


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> So do you now rate the TE-05 above the Doppio and IM70 or are you sticking to 'they are too different to say and are as good as each other'? I had to cancel my IM70 order due to Accessory Jack having no stock.




Okay, clarity and detail wise, yes to your question, but the other two are great too in those areas.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Okay, clarity and detail wise, yes to your question, but the other two are great too in those areas.




Thanks. The IM70 has the best isolation out of the 3 yes? Isolation is very important for me.


----------



## ericp10

I'm sure I told you before Doppio for isolation. Okay, back to listening to 850.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> I'm sure I told you before Doppio for isolation. Okay, back to listening to 850.




You mentioned IM70 being better isolation wise than the TE-05 but I don't think you mentioned the Doppio being better, thanks.


----------



## mochill

Fx850 first then lean toward the te-05 those two are epic then comes the doppios and the havi b3proi next


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Oh, you like that FX850, mochill? Don't think I've seen you mention it before.


----------



## Gee Simpson

If using Kakaku or Tenso, how do you get them to mark the item as a gift? I know how to use Tenso but not Kakaku.


----------



## bhazard

ericp10 said:


> You know for the longest, my special $200 mark earphone was the M200 (beating everything else up to that price point in my opnion).Well now, I have to put the TE-05 in a virtual tie. Please don't ask me to compare because they don't sound alike at all (M200 is warmer), But they're both are great, clear, and detailed. The M200 will have more bass, but the TE-05 is not bass shy by a long shot. It has plenty of bass (sub bass too). I will say TE-05 is more of your reference earphone though.
> 
> 
> I don't include the Heaven V because technically it's more than $200 (although you can find for about on sale Amazon Japan nowadays). But the FX850 is on another level, and I really hate comparing earphones nowadays. I just rather say if I like it or not and describe the signatures as best as I can. Yes, I have made comparisons recently, but I'm really trying to get away from that.


 
 I need to have a listen to the TE-05. I think you might like the Havi Pro 1 the same way, with the same reference expectations, but with less bass.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> You know for the longest, my special $200 mark earphone was the M200 (beating everything else up to that price point in my opnion).Well now, I have to put the TE-05 in a virtual tie. Please don't ask me to compare because they don't sound alike at all (M200 is warmer), But they're both are great, clear, and detailed. The M200 will have more bass, but the TE-05 is not bass shy by a long shot. It has plenty of bass (sub bass too). I will say TE-05 is more of your reference earphone though.
> 
> 
> I don't include the Heaven V because technically it's more than $200 (although you can find for about on sale Amazon Japan nowadays). But the FX850 is on another level, and I really hate comparing earphones nowadays. I just rather say if I like it or not and describe the signatures as best as I can. Yes, I have made comparisons recently, but I'm really trying to get away from that.


 
 What tips do you use with M200?  I'm using stock medium and find the the bass quantity too high and also bleeding into lower mids, so I'm not finding them as detailed nor clear as the Fidelio S2 and Zero Audio Tenore.  24 hour burn-in so far.


----------



## bhazard

Another tuning nozzle option, KZ-GR ~$15:
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37319916164&scene=taobao_shop
  
 The black nozzle is just a bass cannon. The red nozzle is nice though, with a slight V sig.
  
 Another tuneable. SIDY MR1 ~$27
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37070715534 
  
 A poor man's fx850? KZ-R3:
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37779381234


----------



## nihontoman

bhazard said:


> Another tuning nozzle option, KZ-GR ~$15:
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37319916164&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> The black nozzle is just a bass cannon. The red nozzle is nice though, with a slight V sig.
> ...


 
 How can I order from there? this one here got me intrigued:

 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-1894207365.17.m9ZdcM&id=36347833620

 and this one also seems interesting:

 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4018-4667965337.13.R1OMvV&scm=1007.170.0.0&id=24811300068&pvid=eadc42b5-1675-42e8-9248-402bac385637&jlogid=p15173702755c7


----------



## BenF

nihontoman said:


> How can I order from there? this one here got me intrigued:
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-1894207365.17.m9ZdcM&id=36347833620
> 
> ...


 

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/
http://www.alsotao.com/default.aspx


----------



## nihontoman

benf said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/
> http://www.alsotao.com/default.aspx


 

 thanks, but I found local shipping agent with pretty reasonable prices...


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone have the VSonic foam stuffed tips, particularly the bright blue stemmed ones?  With or without the foam, or some of the med or large sony foam stuffed hybrids?  Cant find them anywhere and those blue ones were my perfect fit.  Pay any reasonable price for them, PM me if u have some


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> If using Kakaku or Tenso, how do you get them to mark the item as a gift? I know how to use Tenso but not Kakaku.




Anyone help?


----------



## mochill

The havi b3proi are as capable as the fx850 and no joke people...get them now b4 they are gone


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> The havi b3proi are as capable as the fx850 and no joke people...get them now b4 they are gone


 

 Okay , I'll call you on that right away. I know bhazard and others say the B3 is good but not great on bass extension so that would mean you think the B3 sub-bass reach is right there with the FX850 woody. Timbre as well? Hard to believe but then again if the latest Piston are pretty close to the FX850 as well I guess it's no surprise the B3 is as capable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  You just talk through new toy syndrome too much. No offense just gotta call it like I see it


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Okay , I'll call you on that right away. I know bhazard and others say the B3 is good but not great on bass extension so that would mean you think the B3 sub-bass reach is right there with the FX850 woody. Timbre as well? Hard to believe but then again if the latest Piston are pretty close to the FX850 as well I guess it's no surprise the B3 is as capable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 X2
  
  
 lol


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Okay , I'll call you on that right away. I know bhazard and others say the B3 is good but not great on bass extension so that would mean you think the B3 sub-bass reach is right there with the FX850 woody. Timbre as well? Hard to believe but then again if the latest Piston are pretty close to the FX850 as well I guess it's no surprise the B3 is as capable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It has extension, but its very, very neutral. RE-400 like, but extending slightly more in both bass and treble. If you have an amp and can add a bass boost, it becomes perfect (if you can get a good seal/fit).
  
 Havi B3 Pro v.1 is still my absolute favorite IEM under $200, and that is my sanity check cutoff spending point. Anyone who loves an absolutely massive soundstage and reference neutral type sound should own it. I'm very much glad it's available again.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Okay , I'll call you on that right away. I know bhazard and others say the B3 is good but not great on bass extension so that would mean you think the B3 sub-bass reach is right there with the FX850 woody. Timbre as well? Hard to believe but then again if the latest Piston are pretty close to the FX850 as well I guess it's no surprise the B3 is as capable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> X2
> 
> 
> lol


 
  
 ^ They don't call him mo'shill for nothin' ya' know.


----------



## d marc0

Lol!


----------



## jant71

Not trying to belittle the Havi. I know they are good and was close to pulling the trigger esp. when they were on sale for $53 on BBO but AFAIK they are a step behind the Fostex and the Fostex a step behind the FX850. Though my preferred sig is more toward Havi than the FX850. The Fostex actually which is in between those two sounds like it is closest to my signature. Love to be proven wrong and if the Havi are as good or a little better than the Fostex I might rethink and save some cash over things like the Fostex or IM-02. I am one of the biggest proponents that the "holy grail" earphone (that cost little but perform near top tier) can exist. I don't even need top tier cause I don't even listen that much to justify the price of some of the top phones. Love to find that $100 phone that K3003's SE846, W60's, FX850's or any other flagship have trouble outclassing.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Not trying to belittle the Havi. I know they are good and was close to pulling the trigger esp. when they were on sale for $53 on BBO but AFAIK they are a step behind the Fostex and the Fostex a step behind the FX850. Though my preferred sig is more toward Havi than the FX850. The Fostex actually which is in between those two sounds like it is closest to my signature. Love to be proven wrong and if the Havi are as good or a little better than the Fostex I might rethink and save some cash over things like the Fostex or IM-02. I am one of the biggest proponents that the "holy grail" earphone (that cost nearly nothing but perform top tier) can exist.


 

 ^ BINGO!!!
  
 You gotta' see through all the BS, as in BullShill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and it helps to use BASIC/ SIMPLE logic as wells.


----------



## bhazard

jant71 said:


> Not trying to belittle the Havi. I know they are good and was close to pulling the trigger esp. when they were on sale for $53 on BBO but AFAIK they are a step behind the Fostex and the Fostex a step behind the FX850. Though my preferred sig is more toward Havi than the FX850. The Fostex actually which is in between those two sounds like it is closest to my signature. Love to be proven wrong and if the Havi are as good or a little better than the Fostex I might rethink and save some cash over things like the Fostex or IM-02. I am one of the biggest proponents that the "holy grail" earphone (that cost nearly nothing but perform top tier) can exist.


 
 I'm actually really interested in the Fostex myself, but I do not like how the price went from $99 in the pre retail phase all the way up to $150. It's not a consumer friendly move in the slightest. I'd rather demo it than buy it, and if it was that good, I'd own it.
  
 Havi did the opposite and mentioned they were doing a promo price of 239 Yuan ($40) back when the B3 was released, and bumped it up after 3+ months. I like that approach much better.
  
 More comparisons of the Fostex, Havi, Doppio, etc.. are always appreciated. Helps (or hurts) wallets everywhere.
  
 The next big thing might be the Dunu 2K for me, if they stay under $250.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> I'm actually really interested in the Fostex myself, but I do not like how the price went from $99 in the pre retail phase all the way up to $150. It's not a consumer friendly move in the slightest. I'd rather demo it than buy it, and if it was that good, I'd own it.
> 
> Havi did the opposite and mentioned they were doing a promo price of 239 Yuan ($40) back when the B3 was released, and bumped it up after 3+ months. I like that approach much better.
> 
> ...


 

 ^ Same here, will only buy those Frosties for $100 as promised, nothing more. I can MORE than wait it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But i will get to audition them soon, so will see.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If those Havi B3s didn't look so damn ugly and cheap despite it seems to be well built i would be interested in a set, but just can't make myself to buy a set cuz of my personal standards. Pheeeew thank god cuz that helped me to avoid all the BS different variant nonsense. So may gut instincts helped me out there. : P


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> I'm actually really interested in the Fostex myself, but I do not like how the price went from $99 in the pre retail phase all the way up to $150. It's not a consumer friendly move in the slightest. I'd rather demo it than buy it, and if it was that good, I'd own it.
> 
> Havi did the opposite and mentioned they were doing a promo price of 239 Yuan ($40) back when the B3 was released, and bumped it up after 3+ months. I like that approach much better.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well  that's not fair, in my opinion, because $99 was just rumored, and was nothing firm from the company. Probably the cost put into the development, parts, and manufacturing caused the company to price it where it is now to make a profit (these companies would like to money too besides giving us audio bliss). It definitely doesn't sound like an overpriced $99 earphone, or look like one. On the other hand, you get the RE-400 for $99. Its sound hits above the $99 cost, but its build certainly doesn't scream "I'm worth more!" The build of the TE-05 does scream that. And I don't think the RE-400 sounds better than the TE-05 (I think the Fostex is a good two steps above it, along with some beautiful bass that the RE-400 is missing completely). My two cents.


----------



## sfwalcer

Quote:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well  that's not fair, in my opinion, because $99 was just rumored, and was nothing firm from the company.* Probably the cost put into the development, parts, and manufacturing caused the company to price it where it is now to make a profit (these companies would like to money too besides giving us audio bliss). It definitely doesn't sound like an overpriced $99 earphone, or look like one. On the other hand, you get the RE-400 for $99. Its sound hits above the $99 cost, but its build certainly doesn't scream "I'm worth more!" The build of the TE-05 does scream that. And I don't think the RE-400 sounds better than the TE-05 (I think the Fostex is a good two steps above it, along with some beautiful bass that the RE-400 is missing completely). My two cents.


 
  
 ^ Dats my story and i am sticking with it unlike their prices!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


grayson73 said:


> *Was I the only one who found ZE-1000 to be bass light? * Stock onion tips didn't seal.  For tips that did seal, there was bass impact, but bass volume was low and there was no weight to it.
> 
> I'm clearing out inventory on many of the hyped headphones on this thread.  PM me if interested.  Astrotec AX30, Monster Gratitude, Teac ZE-1000, JVC HA-S500


 
  
 ^ Didn't notice that until i took them out for a spin while listening to some hippity hoppity cuz i was mostly listening to Asian pop music with lots of vocals and such which these TEAC ZE-1000s crazy excel at.
  
 So never bothered to listen to my hip hop with them until recently, and on the go with lots of external noises the bass/ fullness is lost on these TEACs despite their great isolation with the stock tips. But pop/ vocals music doesn't seem to affect whatsoever. For indoors quiet listening their bass quantity/ quality is fine for me but not the case for on the go. Also i noticed that they are pretty damn revealing as well, so certain tracks even in if they were in the same album will sound soooo effin' good, while other are just ok due to the differences of the mastering. Think this is why so many of the hop hop tracks suffers a sub par rendition due to poor mastering.
  
 I need to try some VSonic tips for on the go with these TEACs and see if it helps in the bass department.


----------



## Pastapipo

Currently I'm in Taiwan for an exchange.
 They have loads of audio-stores here, and the best thing is; you can try them all!
 They're just hanging there, from a few NT dollar to thousands of NT dollars.
 Felt like a kid in a candy store. Got the chance to compare several much talked iems side by side (i.e. the VSD1, VSD1S, UE600 etc).
 Found myself favour the VSD1, I've already got the VSD1S, but I felt like the VSD1 didn't have such a prominent midbass bump.
  
 The ATH-CKM500 were on sale for around 1200 NT (30 euro), very tempted to buy them. What do you guys think?
 I mainly listen to alternative/indie rock. (Radiohead, Elbow, Arctic Monkeys,Muse etc).
 I've already got the Pistons here, which are great, but too V-shaped for my liking. I use an EQ to emphasize more on the guitars (midrange). 
 Btw, bought a pair of Altec Lansing MZX106W because I forgot the pistons while I was travelling. They're **** (veiled with no detail whatsoever), but not as much as I expected, some average consumer basshead could actually like them.
  


 (sorry for the bad picture, but you'll get the idea)


----------



## mochill

Its very extended and I'm not joking when I say that...the only thing missing for it to reach fx850 level is bass textures and efficiency


----------



## mochill

Zee midrange is the best I heard as well and the sound beats the te-05 in balance.but I only have 13hrs on them and will give better comparison when they 100hrs like the te-05 and then I'll burn in the doppios also for 100hrs and compare all 3


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, took the JVC's off burn, >100 hours, sound quite different than it did pre break in. I'm not gonna gush, not my style, but these things are the real deal. I know the new Beck HDTracks download is controversial (gotten my earful from some angry Head-Fi'ers), but, sheesh, track 2, X3->National->JVC 850 playing a few minutes ago. Boy, if this is a bad sounding download, I don't think I could stand how beautiful the better sounding recordings of this are. At any rate, enjoying these in my frist post burn in, got the Sony H3 on the burn in station now, see how they fare (ane the ATH-IM70 up for the station after that, burn, baby, burn!!!!


----------



## bhazard

That is an incredibly expensive amount of stuffs being given some time and impressions. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## nihontoman

pastapipo said:


> Currently I'm in Taiwan for an exchange.
> They have loads of audio-stores here, and the best thing is; you can try them all!
> They're just hanging there, from a few NT dollar to thousands of NT dollars.
> Felt like a kid in a candy store. Got the chance to compare several much talked iems side by side (i.e. the VSD1, VSD1S, UE600 etc).
> ...


 

 You can get them almost everywhere. I'd try out something more unique, like do they have the new radius iems?


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> *@ ericp - *I've just placed an order for the IM70 from AccessoryJack. Thanks for your PM's and impressions over the past few weeks which ultimately led me to purchasing them


 
 I'd love to hear your impressions on them since you are a fellow CKN70 lover like myself! I apologize if you already have since I haven't gotten any farther in the thread than this post... Although I'm IN LOVE with my R3s at the moment. They have the closest sound signature to JBL speakers which is what I've been searching for all this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've got something to admit, I'm starting to distance myself from my Gratitudes. I finally understand why Dsnuts isn't a huge fan of them: the mids are very shallow! My ES700s paired with my DX50 have become my favorite headphones so far. Nothing makes me feel the emotion of music like the lush mids of the ES700s.
  
 I'm also considering selling my AD900X and purchasing the Philips X1. Does anyone have any input on that?


----------



## nehcrow

7s cameron said:


> I'd love to hear your impressions on them since you are a fellow CKN70 lover like myself! I apologize if you already have since I haven't gotten any farther in the thread than this post... Although I'm IN LOVE with my R3s at the moment. They have the closest sound signature to JBL speakers which is what I've been searching for all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Depends what you are after
 IMO on a technical level they are both equals
  
 X1 = more midbass, more polite treble
 AD900x = less punch, more aggressive treble/female vocals


----------



## Pastapipo

nihontoman said:


> You can get them almost everywhere. I'd try out something more unique, like do they have the new radius iems?


 
  
 Ok, thanks, I'll take another look around. I usually tend to avoid everything that has written bass on it, as I'm afraid for products a la Beats.


----------



## nihontoman

pastapipo said:


> Ok, thanks, I'll take another look around. I usually tend to avoid everything that has written bass on it, as I'm afraid for products a la Beats.


 

 They have lot's of stuff in Asian market that westerners can't get, so I'd use the chance


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> I'd love to hear your impressions on them since you are a fellow CKN70 lover like myself! I apologize if you already have since I haven't gotten any farther in the thread than this post... Although I'm IN LOVE with my R3s at the moment. They have the closest sound signature to JBL speakers which is what I've been searching for all this time!
> 
> I've got something to admit, I'm starting to distance myself from my Gratitudes. I finally understand why Dsnuts isn't a huge fan of them: the mids are very shallow! My ES700s paired with my DX50 have become my favorite headphones so far. Nothing makes me feel the emotion of music like the lush mids of the ES700s.
> 
> I'm also considering selling my AD900X and purchasing the Philips X1. Does anyone have any input on that?




I'll try my best, despite being quite unfamiliar with audiophile descriptions. I had to cancel my IM70 order with Accessory Jack though, as they had none in stock. I'm going to order from Kakaku or Tenso but I need help with how to use Kakaku. I also need someone to tell me how you get Kakaku and Tenso to mark the item as a gift to reduce the chances of customs charges.


----------



## doctorjazz

Playing Kanye on the main system, Yeezus, very cool, the production, samples/backgrounds as i mentioned earlier, are amazing (know I'm going to get flack...wouldn't mind getting flacs, but never mind...). I'll post Dogwalk Discoveries later, had a nice walk.
I'll do a bit more listening to JVC's later...suppose it has its own thread to post on, tend to be centered here (not that here is so centered, but that works for me, LOL)
Later...
(still to be delivered...Fostex...may take forever to come to B and H Photo, no big rush, though.
just delivered...AT IM70, in the on deck burn in circle)

Oh yeah, the reason I posted in the first place...became a Pono backer, $300 level, now wondering if I should go for those signed versions for $100 more. Not really worth it, probably, though may have more resale later (though I never do seem to resell anything, just collect junk). It would be easy if the Neil Young was still available, that disappeared really fast, so did Crosby Stills Nash (with and without Young). Not too interested in signature versions from most of the other artists who have been offered, with the exception of Herbie Hanckock, though he probably won't have the resale value of, say, Metallica. Decisions, decisions, probably leave it as is. Won't see any of this until the end of the year (if they don't fall behind schedule, which seems to be what often happens), X5 is on the way, other high end DAPs, Decisions, Decisions (repeating myself, must be having Kanye in the background doing that all the time).

OK, Kanye post, enjoy (or hate, or ignore-most likely-whatever your preference)


----------



## doctorjazz

gee simpson said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear your impressions on them since you are a fellow CKN70 lover like myself! I apologize if you already have since I haven't gotten any farther in the thread than this post... Although I'm IN LOVE with my R3s at the moment. They have the closest sound signature to JBL speakers which is what I've been searching for all this time!
> ...




Check with Accessory Jack before you cancel...I thought something was wrong, emailed last week to find out, got the IM70 2 days later, I'd contact them first.


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> Check with Accessory Jack before you cancel...I thought something was wrong, emailed last week to find out, got the IM70 2 days later, I'd contact them first.




Nah I already have. I got them to cancel it a few days ago as they told me they sent out the last ones on Saturday and wouldn't get any in stock for around 2 weeks but they hadn't even had confirmation from audio technica yet.


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> I'm also considering selling my AD900X and purchasing the Philips X1. Does anyone have any input on that?


 
  
 Here's some impressions I gave another via PM:
  


> They are both awesome headphones. Both are incredibly comfortable, although I might give the slight edge to the X1's in that departement (they stay firmly on the head, whereas the AD900X's can slide around a bit).
> 
> SQ wise, it really comes down to what is more important to you. Bass = X1. Mids = AD900X.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Regarding detail/clarity from listening to the 3min mark of this song...

  
 Quote:


> So that was interesting. I abc'd between the AD900X, X1 and Mikros 90 (which are very resolving).
> 
> They all seemed to have a lot of separation, clarity and detail. The main difference is that with the X1's, the piano and guitar are quieter. The details are there, but you have to listen more for them. With the AD900X's, the piano and guitar (and vocals) are more forward, so louder and more prominent, and the guitar really seems way over to the extreme right of the stage (very wide stage). It sounded awesome on all of the headphones, but I'd have to say that for that song, I found the AD900X's to be the most engaging.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just my $0.02,have the ML, don't have either of the others, but I do have the A900x, closed version of the AT. I tend to like closed more than open phones (in the minority here), liked them a lot. Haven't heard them in a while, put on Mikros or Shure 1540 when I listen over/on ear,(even the mighty Senn 650 fights for head time, and only gets it occasionally), but bass good, fun sound, think they can be had for relatively little these days. Not home, try to pull them out later and update.


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.shophq.com/Harman_Kardon_reg_Precision_In_Ear_Headphones_w_Built_in_Mic_3_Button_Remote/441-034.aspx?storeid=1&track=-20101&cm_re=SearchList-_-N-_-N&page=LIST&free_text=harman%20kardon


----------



## doctorjazz

They're inexpensive, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> They're inexpensive, anyone know anything about them?


 
 exactly! Like them pistons!
  
 I hope an owner of these earphones can chime in.
  
 Will take a look at your music library that you posted here, I have a lot to catch up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang work keeping me away from music.


----------



## aiaosu

Are you referring to the Harman Kardon earphones being inexpensive and if anyone's tried them?


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup!!!


----------



## aiaosu

They're Harman Kardon NI headphones and I used to own a set. They're the most solidly built in-ears I've owned. The problem is, they're not very comfortable due to the shape, they have piercing highs and minimal bass with little punch. The worst part was the almost non-existent mids. The cord is quite thick for in-ears but retains memory (I was never able to get the cord from curling/coiling).

For build quality, they'll last a long time. For sound quality, I think they're are much better ways to spend $20.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, (...drumroll please...) some Dogwalk Discoveries!!

Kinda punk rock, like the time shifts, haven't listened to the rest of the CD much, can't comment but liked listening to this on the walk (when things get this upbeat, poor Ozzie, my pooch, has to walk much faster)


Lovely acapella..

Fun, ipod listed as "unknown", didn't remember, found on Youtube, like this a lot...


One of those voices you'll either love or hate...I love it, moves me, ymmv, 

Speaking of voices you'll either love or hate (you know what side I'm on...)

One of the problems with posting jazz is that I almost never find the studio track I was listening to. If I find the piece at all, it is usually a different live performance, often of questionable sound. So if I use it at all, I generally have to substitute something else by the same artist that has the same/similar effect/sound (I had wanted to post Ben Goldberg How to Do Things with Tears from Subatomic Homesick Blues, found a poor sounding live version, take my word, it's really good!
This wasn't the Randy Weston I heard either, but it should do...



OK, enough, until next dog walk...


----------



## doctorjazz

aiaosu said:


> They're Harman Kardon NI headphones and I used to own a set. They're the most solidly built in-ears I've owned. The problem is, they're not very comfortable due to the shape, they have piercing highs and minimal bass with little punch. The worst part was the almost non-existent mids. The cord is quite thick for in-ears but retains memory (I was never able to get the cord from curling/coiling).
> 
> For build quality, they'll last a long time. For sound quality, I think they're are much better ways to spend $20.




But, tell me, do you like them?


----------



## aiaosu

I





doctorjazz said:


> But, tell me, do you like them?


 

I did not. I wanted to, but not much to them but treble. Terrible, non-existent mids, weak bass and sibilant treble . Not a good combo.


----------



## vlenbo

aiaosu said:


> I
> 
> 
> I did not. I wanted to, but not much to them but treble. Terrible, non-existent mids, weak bass and sibilant treble . Not a good combo.


 
 No more hyping those then, lol.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> OK, (...drumroll please...) some Dogwalk Discoveries!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for those tunes, can't wait to hear my them when I return home!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, took the JVC's off burn, >100 hours, sound quite different than it did pre break in. I'm not gonna gush, not my style, but these things are the real deal. *I know the new Beck HDTracks download is controversial (gotten my earful from some angry Head-Fi'ers), but, sheesh, track 2, X3->National->JVC 850 playing a few minutes ago. Boy, if this is a bad sounding download, I don't think I could stand how beautiful the better sounding recordings of this are.* At any rate, enjoying these in my frist post burn in, got the Sony H3 on the burn in station now, see how they fare (ane the ATH-IM70 up for the station after that, burn, baby, burn!!!!


 
  
 All I know is that I heard the below on Jimmy Fallon, and that's all I need to know that I'll be buying this Beck album. Ever since discovering his _Mellow Gold_ album, which I have absolutely loved over the years, I've been waiting for him to come up with another classic. Based on your impressions, and what I just heard, it's here!


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't listened to Beck before...this one got great reviews, so I thought I'd check it out, downloaded it from HDTracks. It's a really beautiful album, great sounding (imo-this is the source of great contention if you go to the Head-Fi home page and go the the HDTracks notice about Bob Dylan Hi Rez downloads being available there. I did purchase Beck at HDTracks, some contend that it was sourced from the cd master, which is Red Book Quality, and not Hi Rez. If you upsample CD quality to higher bit rates, it is still, of course, the same information-you haven't increased the resolution any. Seems someone has posted measurements of this, and these are supposed to have found the Beck CD to not be Hi Rez. I have no way to confirm or deny that it is better, worse, or the same sounding as the LP or MP3 done, not having them available for comparison. Can only tell you I really enjoy listening to the record, as downloaded from HDTracks).
Listening more to the JVC's tonight, heard the HDTracks version of The Band (what a GREAT album, don't know if it was confirmed as REAL HD, but I've never heard Robbie Robertson's guitar as cleanly delineated, great wide stage, JVC's did well by the album. Now listening to the recent album by Vampire Weekend, fun, interesting indie album, recording not as good imo as the Beck and The Band, still enjoying the JVC's, though. Have to do that review for The Audiophile Voice comparing W4 and W40, haven't done head to head, been too busy to get to the review, but, when I do, may throw JVC in as an comparison.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't listened to Beck before...this one got great reviews, so I thought I'd check it out, downloaded it from HDTracks. It's a really beautiful album, great sounding (imo-this is the source of great contention if you go to the Head-Fi home page and go the the HDTracks notice about Bob Dylan Hi Rez downloads being available there. I did purchase Beck at HDTracks, some contend that it was sourced from the cd master, which is Red Book Quality, and not Hi Rez. If you upsample CD quality to higher bit rates, it is still, of course, the same information-you haven't increased the resolution any. Seems someone has posted measurements of this, and these are supposed to have found the Beck CD to not be Hi Rez. I have no way to confirm or deny that it is better, worse, or the same sounding as the LP or MP3 done, not having them available for comparison. Can only tell you I really enjoy listening to the record, as downloaded from HDTracks).
> Listening more to the JVC's tonight, heard the HDTracks version of The Band (what a GREAT album, don't know if it was confirmed as REAL HD, but I've never heard Robbie Robertson's guitar as cleanly delineated, great wide stage, JVC's did well by the album. Now listening to the recent album by Vampire Weekend, fun, interesting indie album, recording not as good imo as the Beck and The Band, still enjoying the JVC's, though. Have to do that review for The Audiophile Voice comparing W4 and W40, *haven't done head to head, been too busy to get to the review*, but, when I do, may throw JVC in as an comparison.


 
  
 I can't _imagine_ why lol! You need to get in more dog walks!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't listened to Beck before...this one got great reviews, so I thought I'd check it out, downloaded it from HDTracks. It's a really beautiful album, great sounding (imo-this is the source of great contention if you go to the Head-Fi home page and go the the HDTracks notice about Bob Dylan Hi Rez downloads being available there. I did purchase Beck at HDTracks, some contend that it was sourced from the cd master, which is Red Book Quality, and not Hi Rez. If you upsample CD quality to higher bit rates, it is still, of course, the same information-you haven't increased the resolution any. Seems someone has posted measurements of this, and these are supposed to have found the Beck CD to not be Hi Rez. I have no way to confirm or deny that it is better, worse, or the same sounding as the LP or MP3 done, not having them available for comparison. Can only tell you I really enjoy listening to the record, as downloaded from HDTracks).
> ...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't listened to Beck before...this one got great reviews, so I thought I'd check it out, downloaded it from HDTracks. It's a really beautiful album, great sounding (imo-this is the source of great contention if you go to the Head-Fi home page and go the the HDTracks notice about Bob Dylan Hi Rez downloads being available there. I did purchase Beck at HDTracks, some contend that it was sourced from the cd master, which is Red Book Quality, and not Hi Rez.


 
  
 This kinda stuff annoys me:
 http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=morning+phase
  
 And how are you supposed to know what you're getting from HD tracks? That's annoying as well.
  
 What makes it less annoying is that I probably couldn't tell the difference anyway, so I can just go for the cheapest option lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Word of warning on the Beck...this is not party music! He basically has 4 tempos...slow, really slow, dirge, and "does this guy still have a pulse?" beautiful stuff, though.


----------



## quartertone

People need to realise that HD is a scam because its _theoretical_ benefits aren't even appreciable by human ears. There's a potential benefit resulting from other factors if the files on HDTracks come from different sources than the standard releases, but HD has nothing to do with it. Everyone could save themselves some storage space by avoiding that stuff.
  
 Don't take it from me, take it from a genuine expert: http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html.


----------



## doctorjazz

Y'know, u can find experts on any side of an any subject... 
Good sound is complex, Many factors come into play. Analog vs digital arguments have been going on more than 30 years. The difference is likely multifactorial, but many think the original Red Book standard is a big part of it. That doesn't automatically make a larger file better than CD quality, but other things being equal, my opinion is that the sound quality improves.


----------



## Grayson73

Doppio price dropped to 12,394 yen on Amazon.jp:
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%83%89%E3%83%83%E3%83%94%E3%82%AA-ZH-BX700-CD/dp/B00GPB59EA


----------



## kahaluu

Boy, I just can't win. I purchased the 850's about 4 or 5 days before the price went down. Just purchased the Doppios last week, and now the price drops this week. Timing is everything.


----------



## mochill

Enjoy your purchase my friend


----------



## marlonmarabe

anyone here tried the sennheiser ie80 with galaxy silver cable? I find it way better than all my previous iems namely w4,um3x,gr07,fx700,etc.
 Doesnt sound like an in ear and has a super big soundstage that rivals headphones. Id compare this almost to my UM merlin


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, so I tried to get the Doppios through one of the services, couldn't get it to work, gonna take it as a message, "you don't need any more headphones". There, feels better...


----------



## mochill

BUY THEM NOW!!!!!!


----------



## bhazard

This ~$30, dual dynamic driver bad boy sold out within hours of being offered today. I'm intrigued.
  
 TTPOD T1
 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w7298331-6174018098.1.GgxlKO&id=37807324779


----------



## mochill

The fx850 tips makes the te-05 do emotional ...just like my dead fx850


----------



## mochill

I'm 100% sure they are using a newly developed biocell diaphragm


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Just pulled my trigger on TE05 from Amazon Japan, the price was drop to 13300 JPY at this moment


----------



## mochill

Hope you enjoy these beast


----------



## HairyHeadMara

mochill said:


> Hope you enjoy these beast




Cheers mate


----------



## Grayson73

Zero Audio Singolo price dropped to 8833 yen on Amazon.jp


----------



## drbluenewmexico

really great buy at that price.  Recommended. like the best of the Tenore and Basso combined into a wide soundstage
 with great dynamics and texture.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, so I tried to get the Doppios through one of the services, couldn't get it to work, gonna take it as a message, "you don't need any more headphones". There, feels better...


 
 don't give up  the DOPPIOS are worth the effort to get them
 pay even a little more to get them on ebay...they are a treasure...
 nothing quite like them.  you may not need any more headphones
 but these are one of a kind......reference level, musical, detailed
 and emotionally involving.  and a bargain for what they achieve...
 stay focused and hungry for the quest...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> don't give up  the DOPPIOS are worth the effort to get them
> pay even a little more to get them on ebay...they are a treasure...
> nothing quite like them.  you may not need any more headphones
> but these are one of a kind......reference level, musical, detailed
> ...


----------



## jant71

CDjapan/CoolJapanNow does special request ordering. They mark as gift and you can still get points to use and it is in English. Should be pretty low hassle and their prices are usually quite good too. Paypal payment as well.
  
 http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/daiko/


----------



## vman

drbluenewmexico said:


> really great buy at that price.  Recommended. like the best of the Tenore and Basso combined into a wide soundstage
> with great dynamics and texture.


 
 Interesting. I've been eyeing the Tenores for quite a while now, but now I'm tempted to consider the Singolo 
  
 From kakaku.com:
 * CARBO TENORE ZH-DX200-CT   - ¥3,810 ($37.5 USD)
 * CARBO BASSO ZH-DX210-CB    - ¥3,810 ($37.5 USD)
 * CARBO SINGOLO ZH-BX510-CS - ¥8,833 ($87 USD)
  
 In other words, buying a pair of Tenore AND Basso ($75) would still be cheaper than getting a Singolo. Would you say that the Singolo really justifies the higher price?


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I tried to get the Doppios through one of the services, couldn't get it to work, gonna take it as a message, "you don't need any more headphones". There, feels better...
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> don't give up  the DOPPIOS are worth the effort to get them
> pay even a little more to get them on ebay...they are a treasure...
> nothing quite like them.  you may not need any more headphones
> but these are one of a kind......reference level, musical, detailed
> ...


 
 ha..after seeing the dentist you deserve ANYTHING YOU WANT!...AFTER my 20 year medical check up and being seen by
 8 specialists inpatient for ten days for double pneumonia and more,  i spent all my budget on gear, got those Doppios
 some PSB mu1s, and have on1s in my radar......who needs to eat when you have such lovely music in your head and the dentist
 out of your mouth?  as for the wife factor:  "anything for the research projects" is my manta....the audio quest is a mission from
 the higher universe......(no relationship between these comments and reality is claimed here of course.....)you can always claim temporary or permeant audio insanity....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vman said:


> Interesting. I've been eyeing the Tenores for quite a while now, but now I'm tempted to consider the Singolo
> 
> From kakaku.com:
> * CARBO TENORE ZH-DX200-CT   - ¥3,810 ($37.5 USD)
> ...


 
 good deals for sure on the Tenore and Bassos, which were 60$ when i got each of them.  but you can't listen to both of them at the same time.
 if you want silky vocals and midrange, Tenores in your ears, if you want thickness and bass texture Bassos.  if you want both at the same time
 SINGULOS are worth the extra money.......choices choices..  of course the Doppios are on another level completely, and are a monster
 reference phone that is really unique....enjoy, all of those Zero audio products are super well tuned and worth every penny.....and sound good out of computer.  the Doppios actually sound better without an amp (thanks to DS for pointing that out...because of 12 ohm load) but still improve with good dac like the DRAGONFLY thats scaled power wise.......they make me hallucinate music with synthesis....true high end audio magic....Tenores would be my choice if on a budget and only getting one zero phone, quite impressive...but i suggest being ocd and getting all of them...ha....go Zero Audio!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm, those PSB's have been on my radar a while as well, what do you think of them? I like the idea of earning "whatever I want" after the dental work... Audeze LCD-X, come to papa!


----------



## Zelda

some new discoveries... try these tracks!


----------



## DannyBai

I haven't mentioned it since it's so expensive but the B&W P7's are spectacular from build to the sound.


----------



## doctorjazz

The B&W 3s and 5s get a lot of good press, don't see much about the 7s, sure they are very nice. Another high end speaker company showing they can do it in the headphone world as well, nice.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmmm, those PSB's have been on my radar a while as well, what do you think of them? I like the idea of earning "whatever I want" after the dental work... Audeze LCD-X, come to papa!


 
 i got to hear the PSB mu1 and mu2 at a local high end store.  the 2s are noise canceling and bigger and heavier, Although they had cheap amps connected  they were wonderful and way better than the other denon high end headphones on display. very balanced slightly bass emphasis.
 the 1s and 2s sound the same, so if you don't need noise canceling for traveling, save 100$ and get the lighter 1s.  PM me your e mail address and i will send you a link for a possible sale still on as
 well as a killer major review of many leading headphones at the 300 range which chose these as the best based on ten or more reviewers.  
 The Audeze I'm sure are summit hi fi monsters, but ten times the price......PSB has a lot really interesting engineering in these phones also, and won many awards for that....
 but i did love the sound signature.....of course you could do the ultimate music experience like a read about in last sundays NYT and do a rock n roll cruise with 22 bands and three stages for 4 days in the tropics, or hi fi brain implants.......


----------



## doctorjazz

Taj is coming to play in New Jersey, haven't seen him in years...(how I discovered "real" blues, the stuff of Muddy Waters, Robert Johnson, etc etc...)
This is a great clip, great band (was a great show while it was on)...just hate that it fades while the band is still going strong

One more, just love this...


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got email confirmation, Harmon Kardon CL coming Thursday, good write ups, we shall see...


----------



## DannyBai

Really curious on the Harmon's. Looking forward to impressions. 

Those PSB's are suppose to be real nice.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, I'm going to do my impressions of the AudiotechnicaJvcMartinLoganHeavenV/shure1540WestoneSonyH3DunuRHAOhmInnerpeace.....

aaaaeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, so I tried to get the Doppios through one of the services, couldn't get it to work, gonna take it as a message, "you don't need any more headphones". There, feels better...


I ordered doppios and fostex thru amazon/tenso....should be here thur I beleive


----------



## Gee Simpson

Can someone please tell me how you get Tenso to mark an item as a gift?


----------



## doctorjazz

Think CDjapan may have worked, put in my Doppio order there.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Just got email confirmation, Harmon Kardon CL coming Thursday, good write ups, we shall see...


 
 +1000 thank yous from me!


dannybai said:


> Really curious on the Harmon's. Looking forward to impressions.
> 
> Those PSB's are suppose to be real nice.


 
 Same here, I always wanted to buy it, especially at a $61 deal, but eh...couldn't do it due to mikros..
  
 I've heard that the PSBs are pretty great headphones from the community. I so want to get it, but I'll go thinksound first.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just saw email from CDJapan, seems Doppios are on "prohibited list", can't fulfill the order, have to be Doppio-less for now, I guess...I think it is a message, devine intervention (I'm sure he//she is paying close attention to my headphone mania) 
It's all good
Gotta go work...


----------



## BenF

doctorjazz said:


> Just saw email from CDJapan, seems Doppios are on "prohibited list", can't fulfill the order, have to be Doppio-less for now, I guess...I think it is a message, devine intervention (I'm sure he//she is paying close attention to my headphone mania)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What would make IEMs "prohibited"?
 It's their business to sell exclusive Japanese products, what's so different about the Doppios?


----------



## ericp10

The PSBs are designed by the same guy who did the NAD HP50, which I think is just glorious in sound. I heard the sound is very similar in both, the PSBs should be nice.
  
 I have some reviews I need to post in head-fi soon, but I think you fellas won't be seeing me post too much anymore. It's been an outstanding journey, but I think I'm done searching for that "IT" earphone. Between the FX850, H3, TE-05, Heaven V, Doppios, IM70, Cardas, M200, and my customs, I've pretty much covered the gamut of the sound signatures I love and wanted. Now it's time for more listening.
 I think I'm pretty happy headphones-wise too with the On1, X1, HP50, Mikros 90, M500, WS99 and Onkyo. So I'll be around, but not that much. Happy listening fellas!


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10, I'm glad that you're very content and happy with your collection of phones. Happy listening to you.


----------



## ericp10

kahaluu said:


> ericp10, I'm glad that you're very content and happy with your collection of phones. Happy listening to you.


 
  
  
 Thank you!


----------



## quartertone

ericp10 said:


> I think you fellas won't be seeing me post too much anymore. It's been an outstanding journey, but I think I'm done searching for that "IT" earphone. Between the FX850, H3, TE-05, Heaven V, Doppios, IM70, Cardas, M200, and my customs, I've pretty much covered the gamut of the sound signatures I love and wanted. Now it's time for more listening.
> I think I'm pretty happy headphones-wise too with the On1, X1, HP50, Mikros 90, M500, WS99 and Onkyo. So I'll be around, but not that much. Happy listening fellas!


 
  
 You made a post almost identical to this about a year ago, I kid you not.


----------



## Exesteils

quartertone said:


> You made a post almost identical to this about a year ago, I kid you not.


 
  
 exactly. He's done.... for the time being. Once upgraditis strikes again, he'll be back.


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> What would make IEMs "prohibited"?
> It's their business to sell exclusive Japanese products, what's so different about the Doppios?


 
  
 Starting to think that they have an agreement with AT. They even have a special points offer now on AT(10x the points on AT purchases). So, AT might prohibit them from selling competing products.
  
  
  
 Happy listening Eric! Eric will need a new hobby then. Archery? Stock car racing maybe? Creating custom gifs for the master troll? Who knows, there is a whole world out there.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Starting to think that they have an agreement with AT. They even have a special points offer now on AT(10x the points on AT purchases). So, AT might prohibit them from selling competing products.


 
 You might be right. Their headphones section is almost exclusively AT.


----------



## Bananiq

mikaveli06 said:


> I ordered doppios and fostex thru amazon/tenso....should be here thur I beleive


 
 Looking forward to your Te-05 vs Doppio comparison.


----------



## Dsnuts

Te-05 and Doppios are playing on a very similar sound level. The TE-05s have a touch smoother presentation and has a bit more emphasis on the lower mids to bass region while the Doppios have more empahsis torwards the upper mids lower treble region with a touch more treble emphasis overall.  Both extend very well on each end of the spectrum. The Doppios more so in the treble region the Te-05 more so in the deep bass region..Both are not lacking on the opposite regions however.
  
 Both are neutral and have great detail and energy...If treble and upper detail/ and female vocals was your thing. the Doppios. If bass is a part of your music and enjoy male vocals the TE-05s..  Either way both are outstanding.
  
 One is a dual BA and one is an outstanding single dynamic that has just as much detail as a BA.


----------



## vlenbo

How do the doppios and te-05 handle this song in the subbass department?
  
 Edit: on another note, Glad you found the iem + headphone team to keep you company for half of the year, 
  
 We know you'll find something appealing sooner or later, lol!
  
 Anyways, can't wait to read your reviews, especially that of the thinksound on1, try to hype those iem+hps you have! 
  
 Don't stay up all night reviewing each!


----------



## doctorjazz

benf said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw email from CDJapan, seems Doppios are on "prohibited list", can't fulfill the order, have to be Doppio-less for now, I guess...I think it is a message, devine intervention (I'm sure he//she is paying close attention to my headphone mania)
> ...




I don't know why, here's the email they sent me
Thank you for using our Special Request Shopping Service.

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]We are sorry to inform you that the requested items below
are included in our list of prohibited items.
Your Request
----------------------------------------
T[COLOR=FF00AA]ITLE : Amazon.com : NIB Genuine ZERO AUDIO ZH-BX700-CD Ear Stereo Headphones Carb Doppio from JPN : Electronics
----------------------------------------

3. List of Prohibited Items-
Electronic appliances
URL:
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/guide/help/special_request/the_list_of_prohibited_items

We appreciate your understanding in this matter
and apologize for any inconvenience caused.[/COLOR][/COLOR]

The links list all sorts of stuff (things like "radioactive materials", which had me TERRIBLY disappointed), they do list consumer electronics there in a general way (think the lists allow them to exclude anything they want). AT stuff may be the reason, I don't know.[/COLOR]

Eric, have fun with your stuff...see if you can hold off Audiophilia Nervosa, subcategory Headphonitis Ad-Infinitum, with upgraditis superimposed!!! I agree, music listening is the ultimate reason for all this craziness...for myself, I have to say that I have found and listened to more new music, and enjoyed it immensely, since I started the headphone craziness (call it a positive side effect...). Hope you'll drop by and post when you get the chance...posts about good music you've discovered are as welcome (at least by me) as the latest, greatest iem!
Take care.


----------



## doctorjazz

Like this music, don't have the Doppios (see above), sounds good on the computer, though!


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Like this music, don't have the Doppios (see above), sounds good on the computer, though!


 
 Definitely good, can't let go of this song either, especially since it does test the subbass at 20hz or so.
  
 Glad you like it! I barely had time to get this song up here, hopefully I can catch up with everything on here.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just arrived today, nice package, soft, leatherette case (light, doesn't seem too protective). One nice touch: an extra headband is included (unusual in my limited experience...sometimes I've seen extra ear pads, extra cables, but the metal band replacement is neat).

Throw them on and have a 1st listen in a bit...will need to wait for burn in (lots of competition on the burn-in-rack, Sony H3 has it now)
Later...


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Just arrived today, nice package, soft, leatherette case (light, doesn't seem too protective). One nice touch: an extra headband is included (unusual in my limited experience...sometimes I've seen extra ear pads, extra cables, but the metal band replacement is neat).
> 
> Throw them on and have a 1st listen in a bit...will need to wait for burn in (lots of competition on the burn-in-rack, Sony H3 has it now)
> Later...


 
 ahhhh...
  
 Please be good..
  
 please be as good as mikros, and as the amperiors...
  
 please have enough bass while having the best quality that most overpriced headphones *not the good expensive ones, those are worth it* please..please...
  
 don't lack in highs, don't don't!!
  
 Alright, have fun doctor, i hope these are adequate and somewhat faithful to the whole frequency spectrum...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> ahhhh...
> 
> Please be good..
> 
> ...


 
 my HK CLs are burning in nicely  ager 2 days bass is much smoother, vocals silkier and have very nice sound. very promising, especially for 64$ sale price.
 worth the investment by far i think so far.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> How do the doppios and te-05 handle this song in the subbass department?
> 
> Edit: on another note, Glad you found the iem + headphone team to keep you company for half of the year,
> 
> ...




 don't have the foster but on DOPPIOS this song has massive reverb sub bass which is very profoundly earth shaking, interesting and the organ synthesizer is thick and wavy
 sounds like I'm ia club next to the stage.  very impressive transmission by the Doppios....through a d42 Ibasso Mamba decamp....at low gain, extraordinary audio experience 5 stars.


----------



## mikaveli06

Good news....fostex and doppios arrived.

Bad...transmission locked up....so probably gonna list fx850 and possibly doppios and keep fostex, mikros 90, and x1. Gotta free up cash, give u guys first shot. Doppios only 12hrs old and jvc maybe a week. Price is pretty much what I paid mostly, minus tenso charge and time


----------



## mikaveli06

Ps ...the jvc sounds even better on the fostex cable imo. (Brief testing)..tighter and slightly clearer


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, out of the box, HK has nice bass, sl sloppy though, wide soundstage, good treble response from my quick listen (maybe a bit tizzy) and mids somewhat recessed. I listened to an album worth of music, and the mids and highs did sound smoother/more present by the end, so.....I believe....

THIS IS A JOB FOR BURN-IN MAN!!!! (able to leap tall buildings in a single bound...)

I expect some burn in to smooth things out considerably, since I heard the improvements in such a short while. It's in line, maybe let it cut in front of the AT's, when the Sony's are done (another 2-3 days)


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> my HK CLs are burning in nicely  ager 2 days bass is much smoother, vocals silkier and have very nice sound. very promising, especially for 64$ sale price.
> worth the investment by far i think so far.....




Thank you for answering about the harmans!

I like what you wrote so far, what do you think of the highs?



drbluenewmexico said:


> don't have the foster but on DOPPIOS this song has massive reverb sub bass which is very profoundly earth shaking, interesting and the organ synthesizer is thick and wavy
> sounds like I'm ia club next to the stage.  very impressive transmission by the Doppios....through a d42 Ibasso Mamba decamp....at low gain, extraordinary audio experience 5 stars.




Thank you once again dr.blue!

Now i know how the doppios play in the subbass, i might just get one too!


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> OK, out of the box, HK has nice bass, sl sloppy though, wide soundstage, good treble response from my quick listen (maybe a bit tizzy) and mids somewhat recessed. I listened to an album worth of music, and the mids and highs did sound smoother/more present by the end, so.....I believe....
> 
> THIS IS A JOB FOR BURN-IN MAN!!!! (able to leap tall buildings in a single bound...)
> 
> I expect some burn in to smooth things out considerably, since I heard the improvements in such a short while. It's in line, maybe let it cut in front of the AT's, when the Sony's are done (another 2-3 days)




Goodnes gracious, i hope the bass tightens up considerably,almost mikros tight at least.

Glad to hear that the mids and highs are improving, didnt expect recessed mids, huh..


----------



## ericp10

Thank you doctorjazz, jant71, drbluenewmexico, vlenbo, and the rest of the gang. Ds, Waynes world, and DannyBai I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## mochill

Hope you stay happy my friend ericp


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, hooked the HK's up for burn in, they actually sound pretty good as SPEAKERS, just playing on burn in unit. Don't get too worked up yet, Vlenbo, remember I'm the grouch who is about the sole one with complaints about the Mikros 90, love to complain/hypercritical, see what happens after a kazillion hour break in (even cut the Sony break in down WAY before kazillion to give the HKs some time)


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Thank you doctorjazz, jant71, drbluenewmexico, vlenbo, and the rest of the gang. Ds, Waynes world, and DannyBai I'll catch you guys later.




Thanks for your contributions ericp. We'll keep in touch my friend.


----------



## daveyostrow

doctorjazz said:


> OK, hooked the HK's up for burn in, they actually sound pretty good as SPEAKERS, just playing on burn in unit. Don't get too worked up yet, Vlenbo, remember I'm the grouch who is about the sole one with complaints about the Mikros 90, love to complain/hypercritical, see what happens after a kazillion hour break in (even cut the Sony break in down WAY before kazillion to give the HKs some time)


 
 would love to hear some comparisons
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> my HK CLs are burning in nicely  ager 2 days bass is much smoother, vocals silkier and have very nice sound. very promising, especially for 64$ sale price.
> worth the investment by far i think so far.....


 
 where are they $64?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hai guyz.
  
 Wow, still going strong, I see. Hope I don't derail the thread since I've lost the thread right about now. But again hoping I don't derail the thread, could you guys help me pick from one of these HPs? I'm totally unsure about them since I've never actually listened to them, so yeah, my fingers are crossed on this one.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AKG K701 -- Fell in love the first time I saw it.  [size=1em]AKG Q701 -- They say it has more bass than the K701 and is pretty much a K702.[/size] Philips Fidelio X1 -- Big bass, big soundstage, perfect all-rounder?


 Sorry if I get a little too high-end on this one, but I thought, since my parents probably won't let me have another go at headphones anymore (basically by next year), why don't I just end it with a bang? You know, have a taste of some of the best. 
  
 Also, sorry if I derail the thread. 
  
 Feels good to be back, I think.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those AKGs are gonna be too bass light for you.. Both them models. If your gonna test out an open can get the X1s. At least your gonna get some bass with your music. I still love my X1s and will recommend them to anyone. I recently saw someone sell a used one on the sale forums for $190..I would snap up a good used pair and try em out.
  
 If your gonna go with AKG try out a K545 instead.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> Those AKGs are gonna be too bass light for you.. Both them models. If your gonna test out an open can get the X1s. At least your gonna get some bass with your music. I still love my X1s and will recommend them to anyone. I recently saw someone sell a used one on the sale forums for $190..I would snap up a good used pair and try em out.
> 
> If your gonna go with AKG try out a K545 instead.


 
 Yay, thanks Ds! Heh, if the AKGs are going to be bass-light, then I think I'll have to go with the X1s then (my sister says so too). It might take me a while before my parents do give the greenlight (maybe this holiday season), but at least I know what to pick.
  
 The thing is, I actually feel a little happy with bass-light, considering my experiences with the headphone that is as euphonic as it is expensive, the B&O H6. I've tried it quite a few times, and the expereince I had was simply amazing. It was pretty much my one-way ticket to a true reference headphone. That, and I used to be a huge fan of the late MJ, so it'd be cool to hear what Quincy Jones said was the 'perfect HP' for his songs. Also, I'm a fan of K-On (well, at least, I used to), so I _might_ watch it again with them.
  
 I just now realized that I've been saying some really far-out things. But anyway, if you've heard the H6, do you think the AKGs could stand up to it? I'm willing to bet that it can and then some.
  
 Thanks a lot, again!


----------



## Dsnuts

K545s are closed cans with great sound stage. Amazingly so actually. Balanced well and has some of that AKG treble and sparkle but what separates the K545 from the others you listed is that these have the low end for modern music. Sub bass on these cans are surprisingly strong. The mid bass is not as emphasized but has plenty of impact and punch..It has a nice mix of detail balance stage and bass.. Never heard them BnO H6s..
  
 The X1s are nicer sounding than the K545 and I do prefer the sound of them over the AKGs but for something versatile being portable and closed for some isolation the K545s are nice cans.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> OK, hooked the HK's up for burn in, they actually sound pretty good as SPEAKERS, just playing on burn in unit. Don't get too worked up yet, Vlenbo, remember *I'm the grouch who is about the sole one with complaints about the Mikros 90*, love to complain/hypercritical, see what happens after a kazillion hour break in (even cut the Sony break in down WAY before kazillion to give the HKs some time)


 
 Alright, I'll relax, thanks for those words of encouragement!
  
 I was kind of one too actually, lol. Though I did keep it to a minimum, looks like I won't need to worry about your evaluation of the cls after all.
  
 You'll probably start enjoying them, and possibly recommend them when they hit $65 on a sale.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> K545s are closed cans with great sound stage. Amazingly so actually. Balanced well and has some of that AKG treble and sparkle but what separates the K545 from the others you listed is that these have the low end for modern music. Sub bass on these cans are surprisingly strong. The mid bass is not as emphasized but has plenty of impact and punch..It has a nice mix of detail balance stage and bass.. Never heard them BnO H6s..
> 
> The X1s are nicer sounding than the K545 and I do prefer the sound of them over the AKGs but for something versatile being portable and closed for some isolation the K545s are nice cans.


 
 Interesting...so these K545 have some bass as well, huh? Good to hear, considering the fact that I'm looking at the K550. As for the H6, those cans are marvellously flat, which is strange considering its market. But they say that with enough power, their bass comes alive. I haven't had the time to expereince it myself, but it might be good. Problem is, it's *ridiculously *expensive.
  
 I was looking to get a closed can, but since I spend so much time at home, either gaming, studying (with my sister in the same room), or thinking about what to record (yes, finally going thru with it), I might as well just get something open. The cool thing is, my sister wouldn't mind; she says she likes "hearing some of the music that I hate," like, I dunno, Let It Go. 
  
 I'm really torn between the Q701 and the X1...reference kings, or the perfect all-rounders? Realy stumped right now, despite the fact that the parents probably won't buy it until next year (but who knows?). Thanks again, Ds!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well them Q701s and X1s are gonna be strictly for home use you know this right? The K545s are full around the ears and can be used for home and be worn out doors with no problems.. Closed so they isolate what your hearing. So you mean to tell me when your shooting people online your sister is not gonna be bothered by gun fire and explosions?  You have plenty of time to research and consider what type of sound your looking for and what you intend to use the cans for.. Read them reviews and go from there. Choose wisely.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> Well them Q701s and X1s are gonna be strictly for home use you know this right? The K545s are full around the ears and can be used for home and be worn out doors with no problems.. Closed so they isolate what your hearing. _So you mean to tell me when your shooting people online your sister is not gonna be bothered by gun fire and explosions?_  You have plenty of time to research and consider what type of sound your looking for and what you intend to use the cans for.. Read them reviews and go from there. Choose wisely.


 
 Yeah, I know they're open, and I know how fragile and fancy they look, so I'm not taking them oustide, I'm fully aware of that.
 Uhh, as for the gaming thing, I don't think she'll mind, I do have a closed gaming headset (with mic). I don't think I'll use those for gaming a lot of the time, since I'll be enjoying music a lot more once I do have a pair of those.
  
 Thanks for the last advice there. Ah well, I've still got a lot of time to think about it. With a lot of stellar reviews out there, it's pretty much a matter of preference from here. Thanks a *lot*, Ds; you're the man!


----------



## vlenbo

Btw, for those who own the harman kardon cls.
  
 How's the comfort + isolation on those headphones?
  
 How's the build quality in your opinion?
  
 And last of all...
  
  
 IS IT GENUINE LEATHER LIKE THE MIKROS?!
  
 Thanks for your input fellas.


----------



## Gee Simpson

So, with Accessory Jack still none the wiser on when they will receive stock from AT for the IM70, I was wondering if they are worth the cost from Amazon.jp via Tenso? 

They will cost around £75 ($124) via Tenso or should I wait for Accessory Jack to get more stock in for their price of £65 ($107)?


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> Te-05 and Doppios are playing on a very similar sound level. The TE-05s have a touch smoother presentation and has a bit more emphasis on the lower mids to bass region while the Doppios have more empahsis torwards the upper mids lower treble region with a touch more treble emphasis overall.  Both extend very well on each end of the spectrum. The Doppios more so in the treble region the Te-05 more so in the deep bass region..Both are not lacking on the opposite regions however.
> 
> Both are neutral and have great detail and energy...If treble and upper detail/ and female vocals was your thing. the Doppios. If bass is a part of your music and enjoy male vocals the TE-05s..  Either way both are outstanding.
> 
> One is a dual BA and one is an outstanding single dynamic that has just as much detail as a BA.


 
 When you say neutral, are you saying that the bass is like RE-400 and GR07, or is it more towards Fidelio S2 or Tenore?  Singolo is supposed to have more bass than Tenore; wondering whether Doppio has equal to or more bass than Singolo.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> When you say neutral, are you saying that the bass is like RE-400 and GR07, or is it more towards Fidelio S2 or Tenore?  Singolo is supposed to have more bass than Tenore; wondering whether Doppio has equal to or more bass than Singolo.


 
 i haven't heard the FOSTEX but have the Doppios. and Singolos.  Doppio has thicker bass and more bass extension than the Singolos
 the fuller extension causes the sound to be more balanced with no holes or thinness to it.  its not much more bassey but rather more
 textured and full sounding.  both are excellent, the Doppios are  awesome level.


----------



## Vain III

gee simpson said:


> So, with Accessory Jack still none the wiser on when they will receive stock from AT for the IM70




What's even weirder is that CDJapan has completely removed the page for the IM70.


----------



## mikaveli06

mikaveli06 said:


> Good news....fostex and doppios arrived.
> 
> Bad...transmission locked up....so probably gonna list fx850 and possibly doppios and keep fostex, mikros 90, and x1. Gotta free up cash, give u guys first shot. Doppios only 12hrs old and jvc maybe a week. Price is pretty much what I paid mostly, minus tenso charge and time


thanks fir inquiries, both have been sold. Fostex te-05 will definately hold me for a while, and still have enough for x5


----------



## sfwalcer

mikaveli06 said:


> thanks fir inquiries, both have been sold. Fostex te-05 will definately hold me for a while, and still have enough for x5


 

 ^ Forget about those TE-05s cuz if you are willing to drop over $150 on those why not just get the FAD HEAVEN Vs for $200 on amazon jpn currently!!!
  
*For all you that has the Vs and has some Sony MH1C tips MY GOD!!!* The basshead TOTALphile in me is in completely BLISS!!!
  
 I like them more than the H3s tbh and these are single BA drivers SAY WHAT!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








... the bass texture/ timbre/ depth/ fullness/ wholeness i have yet to experience from most dynamics i have tried. These are just a bit leaner/ less full than the H3 with MH1C tips which i actually like tbh. WOW!!!
  
 AND THEY ARE SO EASY TO DRIVE, even weaksauce cellphones can drive these at good levels. Wayyy less bulky/ easier to use and better comfort than the H3s that's for sure.
  
 These single BAs don't sound like dynamic these sound like hybrids. TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!


----------



## Mackem

Carbo Bassos are still going strong


----------



## sfwalcer

mackem said:


> Carbo Bassos are still going strong


 

 ^ Those Bassos are sweet meng, if not for their driver flex issues on the set that i auditioned i would have gotten a set longgg ago.
  
 So for me my VSD1s is still going strong. : P


----------



## BenF

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Forget about those TE-05s cuz if you are willing to drop over $150 on those why not just get the FAD HEAVEN Vs for $200 on amazon jpn currently!!!
> 
> *For all you that has the Vs and has some Sony MH1C tips MY GOD!!!* The basshead TOTALphile in me is in completely BLISS!!!
> 
> ...


 
 I love the MH1C tips, but my Heaven IV/VI sing best with the wide bore FAD tips.
 Have you tried those? FAD installs the narrow bore ones by default, which makes Heavens sound congested.


----------



## sfwalcer

benf said:


> I love the MH1C tips, but my Heaven IV/VI sing best with the wide bore FAD tips.
> Have you tried those? FAD installs the narrow bore ones by default, which makes Heavens sound congested.


 

 ^ Nope, the set i have on loan didn't come with stock tips sadly, but they sound good with a lot of the tips i own really. For more tamed, less bombastic sound the VSonic stock black tips are nice along with the auvio radioshack tips.
  
 But yeah this lil' single BA driver is no joke, tuning REALLY is everything.


----------



## mochill

Then when you buy the te-05 you'll be in for a real treat


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Then when you buy the te-05 you'll be in for a real treat


 

 ^ i have the TE-05s with me as well. For $100 they are great but for $150, i rather get the FAD Vs tbh. The are more than worth the $50 extra.
  
 Plus the detachable cable of the Te-05 is kinda cheap feeling, and there is only a thin mesh to protect the housing opening. Pretty problematic for moisture and stuff.
  
 The FADs is a lot more premium as a whole despite it doesn't have a detachable cable.
  
 The lack of isolation is kinda a deal breaker for me.


----------



## akarise

I actually greatly prefer the Heaven V to the TE-05. When I listen to the TE-05, I think "Hmm, good technical capabilities, great bass and treble extension, nice soundstage, decent imaging, etc..." But that's it. I don't feel like I have any emotional connection with my music. The Heaven V draws me in every time, and still does after 8 months of owning it. The music sounds more real and present, whereas the TE-05 sounds a bit too thin for my tastes. And although the TE-05 has decent imaging, I would say the Heaven V's imaging and layering of instruments is definitely superior. Soundstage is comparable in size. I think the TE-05 may be slightly taller in soundstage while the Heaven V is slightly wider and deeper. And mids on TE-05 sound nowhere as beautiful as on the Heaven V. They're still very technically great mids, but it lacks that magical quality the Heaven V's mids have. No other headphone or IEM allows me to lose myself in my music like the Heaven V does. Not even FAD's own full-sized Pandora Hope VI could match the Heaven V in this regard, despite coming close. Even after reading about all the amazing things said about the H3 and FX850, the only IEM that I still crave to get a chance to listen to is the Heaven VI.


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> I actually greatly prefer the Heaven V to the TE-05. When I listen to the TE-05, I think "Hmm, good technical capabilities, great bass and treble extension, nice soundstage, decent imaging, etc..." But that's it. I don't feel like I have any emotional connection with my music. The Heaven V draws me in every time, and still does after 8 months of owning it. The music sounds more real and present, whereas the TE-05 sounds a bit too thin for my tastes. And although the TE-05 has decent imaging, I would say the Heaven V's imaging and layering of instruments is definitely superior. Soundstage is comparable in size. I think the TE-05 may be slightly taller in soundstage while the Heaven V is slightly wider and deeper. And mids on TE-05 sound nowhere as beautiful as on the Heaven V. They're still very technically great mids, but it lacks that magical quality the Heaven V's mids have. No other headphone or IEM allows me to lose myself in my music like the Heaven V does. Not even FAD's own full-sized Pandora Hope VI could match the Heaven V in this regard, despite coming close. Even after reading about all the amazing things said about the H3 and FX850, the only IEM that I still crave to get a chance to listen to is the Heaven VI.


 

 ^ BOA knows her sound!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^ BOA knows her sound!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 LOLLL you know ittt


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> LOLLL you know ittt


 

 ^ C'mon BOA Stan what cans is she wearing in that spoiler gif??? GO GO GO!!!
  
 Testing your loyalty here. : P


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^ C'mon BOA Stan what cans is she wearing in that spoiler gif??? GO GO GO!!!
> 
> Testing your loyalty here. : P


 
  
 Maybe a Sony MDR-V6 or MDR-7506?? I don't really pay attention to her headphones much when I watch her radio shows, all I see is her face haha.


----------



## vlenbo

akarise said:


> Maybe a Sony MDR-V6 or MDR-7506?? I don't really pay attention to her headphones much when I watch her radio shows, *all I see is her face haha.*


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Btw, for those who own the harman kardon cls.
> 
> How's the comfort + isolation on those headphones?
> 
> ...




Hi-1 day of burn in completed on the HK's...much better, mids filling in, female vocal very nice. Bass strong, round. Good soundstage, detailing good as well. These are very different than the Mikros, more like the Senn Amperiors (which I like). Don't have that silence/space between instruments, refined presentation. Also don't have anemic bass, much better bass presentation imo. Still have some reservations, maybe I got a bad pair, something in Laura Cantrell's voice, a kind of distortion, not sure, put them back on burn in at some point. I hear it sometimes, other times sounds fine, just me being obsessive/neurotic, likely...could also be what some call, "brain burn in", the longer I listen, the more I get used to the sound sig, the better everything sounds. 
Build is nice-metal band with leather band underneath that touches head, seems genuine, but I get fooled by leatherette, think it's real.
Has the square earpieces that go on ears, feel comfortable to me, more than Mikros (but ymmv). Clamping force on the high side, but as these are metal, I'm sure they stretch out no problem to a comfortable position. No, they don't seem quite as finely made as the Mikros, but the design is minimal, 1 steel band with the leather under it, and it is much lighter and ultimately, when stretched, I'm sure, more comfortable.

Been listening to Laura Cantrell, like her new album a lot, "No Way There From Here", couldn't find a good version of the song I wanted to post, this is a really nice version of another song from the album, live on WNYC's show Soundcheck, really like this as well. Nice alt-country (if you have any interest in the genre, of course...but she has a nice voice to evaluate cans with, at any rate)


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> Maybe a Sony MDR-V6 or MDR-7506?? I don't really pay attention to her headphones much when I watch her radio shows, all I see is her face haha.


 
 ^ But shouldn't you be listening to her rather than stare at her face in a complete daze cuz ehhh it's a radio show afterall!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have no idea bout those cans as well, was just trollin' not like i am a stan of hers or anything. : P
  
  


vlenbo said:


>


 
 ^ WHO THE FRACK IS EVAN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 LAME GIF IS LAME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Hi-1 day of burn in completed on the HK's...much better, mids filling in, female vocal very nice. Bass strong, round. Good soundstage, detailing good as well. These are very different than the Mikros, more like the Senn Amperiors (which I like). Don't have that silence/space between instruments, refined presentation. Also don't have anemic bass, much better bass presentation imo.
> Build is nice-metal band with leather band underneath that touches head, seems genuine, but I get fooled by leatherette, think it's real.
> Has the square earpieces that go on ears, feel comfortable to me, more than Mikros (but ymmv). Clamping force on the high side, but as these are metal, I'm sure they stretch out no problem to a comfortable position. No, they don't seem quite as finely made as the Mikros, but the design is minimal, 1 steel band with the leather under it, and it is much lighter and ultimately, when stretched, I'm sure, more comfortable.


 
  
 ^ Damn maybe i should have copped a set when they were $65 as well, oh well another day anther can. There will only be better stuff, no need to hoard cough *Logans*cough. LMAO
  
 Oh and on the TEAC ZE1000 front, man oh man are these old stock. The glue that is holding them literally are coming off on the strain relief area, kinda a stupid way to implement a strain relief anyways................
... nothing that a lil' bit of crazy glue won't fix. EZ
  
 Was hoping that the loose strain relief was causing some of the strange resonance i hear in some of the tracks, but sadly it wasn't. Am i the only one what get strange resonance issues from my music??? It is literally track dependent, so it has to do with music but i don't hear those strange resonances with my other gears though so.........
  
 Strange indeed, can these be THAT revealing???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO Nah............


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> ^ WHO THE FRACK IS EVAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh *come on*, you don't know Chris Evans? Like, Captain America Chris Evans? Srsly dude, you need to watch some more movies.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ But shouldn't you be listening to her rather than stare at her face in a complete daze cuz ehhh it's a radio show afterall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Try popping off the paper filters. AND be careful of the crazy glue. That stuff has a wicked vapour that can easily seep in and contaminate the drivers (it's why they use it for "fogging" for fingerprints) If you absolutely positively have to use it (rather than say a 5 minute epoxy) use the gel.


----------



## BenF

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Nope, the set i have on loan didn't come with stock tips sadly, but they sound good with a lot of the tips i own really. For more tamed, less bombastic sound the VSonic stock black tips are nice along with the auvio radioshack tips.
> 
> But yeah this lil' single BA driver is no joke, tuning REALLY is everything.


 

 You should consider buying a set of wide-bore FAD tips - they are the best tips are ever had!


----------



## BenF

akarise said:


> I actually greatly prefer the Heaven V to the TE-05. When I listen to the TE-05, I think "Hmm, good technical capabilities, great bass and treble extension, nice soundstage, decent imaging, etc..." But that's it. I don't feel like I have any emotional connection with my music. The Heaven V draws me in every time, and still does after 8 months of owning it. The music sounds more real and present, whereas the TE-05 sounds a bit too thin for my tastes. And although the TE-05 has decent imaging, I would say the Heaven V's imaging and layering of instruments is definitely superior. Soundstage is comparable in size. I think the TE-05 may be slightly taller in soundstage while the Heaven V is slightly wider and deeper. And mids on TE-05 sound nowhere as beautiful as on the Heaven V. They're still very technically great mids, but it lacks that magical quality the Heaven V's mids have. No other headphone or IEM allows me to lose myself in my music like the Heaven V does. Not even FAD's own full-sized Pandora Hope VI could match the Heaven V in this regard, despite coming close. Even after reading about all the amazing things said about the H3 and FX850, the only IEM that I still crave to get a chance to listen to is the Heaven VI.


 
  
 No other IEM can compare with Heavens in emotional involvement they create.
 RE-262 comes close, but not as consistently.
 Pistons sometimes do as well, but they aren't nearly as good technically.
  
 These magical mids are intoxicating.


----------



## Gee Simpson

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh *come on*, you don't know Chris Evans? Like, Captain America Chris Evans? Srsly dude, you need to watch some more movies.


 

 Like +1 lol


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ But shouldn't you be listening to her rather than stare at her face in a complete daze cuz ehhh it's a radio show afterall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  
  
 awkward...
  
  
 NOT!
  
 on another note, you should have gotten those cls, after all, they have good resale value like the martins!
  
 But it's okay,we forgive you. 
  
 Thanks doctorjazz!! I love the results you're receiving so far! Once shophq has them in stock I'll get to purchase one! Or another amazon deal...
  
  
 oh, @sf10 
 is your ZEAC breaking down? I don't like the looks of that picture...


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Oh *come on*, you don't know Chris Evans? Like, Captain America Chris Evans? Srsly dude, you need to watch some more movies.


 
  
 +


gee simpson said:


> Like +1 lol


 
  
 ^ oh Oh OH!!! THAT Chris Evans.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i really don't know his real name IRL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
 Welp he didn't have his el capitan de los americana fit on that's why. Pisssh i don't remember celebs by their real names meang, c'mon what you take me for??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


hutnicks said:


> Try popping off the paper filters. AND be careful of the crazy glue. That stuff has a wicked vapour that can easily seep in and contaminate the drivers (it's why they use it for "fogging" for fingerprints) If you absolutely positively have to use it (rather than say a 5 minute epoxy) use the gel.


 
 ^ Too late already glued their loose arse back on with some trusty good ol' crazy glue. And what the hell is that uppity "epoxy"??? Sounds like something fancy only you Canned mofos will know.
  
  
  


benf said:


> You should consider buying a set of wide-bore FAD tips - they are the best tips are ever had!


 
 ^  i would if i own a set of these FADs but don't really feel the need to get it cuz i don't own them. And knowing FAD those tips probably ain't gonna be cheap. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So i would rather just buy a set of these Heaven Vs and get the tips that way if i do what them.


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^  i would if i own a set of these FADs but don't really feel the need to get it cuz i don't own them. And knowing FAD those tips probably ain't gonna be cheap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why exactly haven't you bought a pair yet if you like them so much?


----------



## vlenbo

akarise said:


> Why exactly haven't you bought a pair yet if you like them so much?


 

  
  
 Some of us follow the frugal code!
  
 We wait for price drop, share phones, borrow, make our own since it's cheaper, and we grow headphones too.
  
 On second thought, scratch everything on that list except the borrow, barter, make, and grow. We want our income to continue growing, while saving money!


----------



## SyCo87

vlenbo said:


> Some of us follow the frugal code!




Yeah, my goals are pretty practical as well. I just go up a tier from my current favorite IEM and out of that tier, I find the best all-rounder that fits my sound-signature preferences. I think me being interested in a specific type of character keeps me grounded. I realized I prefer a warm, buttery, filled-in sound. With that being said, I do appreciate the abilities of a clean, analytical type of IEM and I do use my Astrotec AX-35 for certain music. It just doesn't bring what I want out of the types of genre I listen to the most.


----------



## mikaveli06

Reading about heaven v's..and vi. But the vi mentions perfecting the heaven iv. So are v and vi nothing alike?


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the HKs at the Amazon sale price, didn't spend a lot. Something odd about the sound so far, improved after a day of burn in, still not quite there to my ears. Hooked then up to burn in unit (Sony H3 back to on deck circle), see what happens next few days. 
Have the Heaven V, tried AT double flange tips, wide bore, worked really nicely (partly needed to calibrate my ears, see if my difficulties with the HKs was maybe MY hearing issue... Didn't have any problem appreciating the Heavens, though, ear and brain apparatus seems to be working fine). 
Anyway, the Heavens with the AT double flange tips were gorgeous sounding! I think a lot of this is individual fit issues, hard to generalize as head/ear shapes/sizes can be so different. Still, it's good to get a heads up on something worth trying out. 
Heaven VI would be interesting to check out... The Vs sound really musical, organic. On direct comparison to Westone 40s and 4s showed the Vs not to detail as well, Soundstage as well as the Westones. Could the VI bring the technical performance up to the level of the Westones? Do they keep the magic of the Vs? Anyone compared?


----------



## quartertone

benf said:


> You should consider buying a set of wide-bore FAD tips - they are the best tips are ever had!


 
  
 Can they be bought?


----------



## BenF

quartertone said:


> Can they be bought?


 

 Tenso is your friend: http://www.amazon.co.jp/final-design%E7%B4%94%E6%AD%A3%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%91%E3%83%83%E3%83%89-heaven-%E5%85%B1%E6%8C%AF%E6%80%A7%E3%81%AE%E4%BD%8E%E3%81%84B%E3%82%BF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%976%E5%80%8B%E5%85%A5%E3%82%8A-SML%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA%E5%90%842%E5%80%8B%E5%85%A5%E3%82%8A/dp/B00AF0IGD8/
  
 These are the wide bore ones.


----------



## Gee Simpson

IM70 re-ordered, this time from amazon.jp via Tenso as Accessory Jack still have no stock.


----------



## Grayson73

B&H has Fostex TE-05 for $150 shipped (pre-order):
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1029720&gclid=CJ3By6SjpL0CFS1eOgodLx0A5A&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> B&H has Fostex TE-05 for $150 shipped (pre-order):
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1029720&gclid=CJ3By6SjpL0CFS1eOgodLx0A5A&Q=&is=REG&A=details


 
 Thank you for posting that link.
  
 I've seen it go for pre-order for nearly a month now...
  
 COME ON B&H! HURRY UP!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Alright guys, I've decided to keep the AD900X for now. When paired with the DX50 on high gain they sound pretty fantastic!

Mids that are so magical you get lost in the music?! Balanced armature driver?! I think I know what my next purchase will be! I love my ES700s solely for the mids. They have a lot of great qualities, but the lush mids allow me to just escape in the misic and make me realize why I love it so much! Those Heaven Vs sound very promising! If only I couod audition a pair... 

Did I miss something about Eric? It sounds like he's leaving! :O


----------



## Dsnuts

He ain't leaving. He is a happy Buddha with his gears. Content..That is until something else tickles his fancy.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Thank you for posting that link.
> 
> I've seen it go for pre-order for nearly a month now...
> 
> COME ON B&H! HURRY UP!



I ordered it at least a month ago, who knows when it will actually ship (got more gear than I can manage already, so not in a big rush on my end)


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I ordered it at least a month ago, who knows when it will actually ship (got more gear than I can manage already, so not in a big rush on my end)


 
 Dang man, that's pretty long for a pre-order then.
  
 you're lucky, you have quite a load, haha! I guess I do too, especially with the three powerful earphones in my arsenal (the im02, sony h3, and m200s).


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered it at least a month ago, who knows when it will actually ship (got more gear than I can manage already, so not in a big rush on my end)
> ...



That's quite a load as well, should hold you for a bit...Got the IM70's, now feeling like I would have been better off with one of the im iems, quick initial impression didn't knock me out (but I'm getting spoiled, I guess...), it's on line for the Burn In Unit!!!! (HK there now, with some cutting in by Sony H3)


----------



## mikaveli06

I think after car is fixed I may go heaven vi


----------



## Alberto01

ericp10 said:


> The PSBs are designed by the same guy who did the NAD HP50, which I think is just glorious in sound. I heard the sound is very similar in both, the PSBs should be nice.
> 
> I have some reviews I need to post in head-fi soon, but I think you fellas won't be seeing me post too much anymore. It's been an outstanding journey, but I think I'm done searching for that "IT" earphone. Between the FX850, H3, TE-05, Heaven V, Doppios, IM70, Cardas, M200, and my customs, I've pretty much covered the gamut of the sound signatures I love and wanted. Now it's time for more listening.
> I think I'm pretty happy headphones-wise too with the On1, X1, HP50, Mikros 90, M500, WS99 and Onkyo. So I'll be around, but not that much. Happy listening fellas!


 
  
 That is what you think.  HA, HA.
  
 Didn't you know this about yourself?:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/3720#post_10346387
  
 Dsnuts said the same thing here and made all of us cry.......:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/7365#post_9199715
  
 ....for less than 72 hours!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> That's quite a load as well, should hold you for a bit...Got the IM70's, now feeling like I would have been better off with one of the im iems, quick initial impression didn't knock me out (but I'm getting spoiled, I guess...), it's on line for the Burn In Unit!!!! (HK there now, with some cutting in by Sony H3)


 
 my HK are really sounding great after another 48 hours of burn in, on bench constantly since mon eve.  really tamed the bass and sweetened the highs.  nice jbl like sound
 really good on light rock and also on ambient music.  quite happy with where they are going.  tomorrow:  some serious listening with em...
 my PSB mu1s arrived this afternoon.  out of box they are quite good, with good bass impact but a little smeared across sub bass and MIDS Im sure some burn in will
 make them live up to their reputation,,, very alive sound with great dynamics, over the ear fit and seal and good decay of phaser tones from electronic instruments.
  
 i tell you though, I'm still reaching for my Doppios and X1swhen i want to enjoy the music.....the Doppios  have just wonderful texture and tone, especially for Mark Knophler music and
 voices...like best of the Tenors and Bassos integrated at a higher level.....X1s just rock for electronica   
 also on the test bench: Paradigm E3m, showing some promise with good bass and sparkling highs
 after 24 hrs of burn...burn baby burn...


----------



## mikaveli06

http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/blog/final-audio-design-heaven-v-impressions-by-romy-w-aka-muppetface/

Here is the most info I can find on the differences in the iv v vi. Vi is where im goin, $350 for chrome copper finish 400 for gold.


----------



## doctorjazz

Read it, actually read it quite a few times before I went for the Heaven V's...Nothing I read in there made me think the VI was a whole lot better than the V. In fact, I got the impression they were very close, the VI having a somewhat "thicker" sound without losing detail, but V seemed to be the one the writer liked most (he hardly spent any time in the VI,though, could be me reading more into the review than was there). Have to go to the FAD thread, there is one, and go through it again, but, probably not going for the VI any time soon.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> my HK are really sounding great after another 48 hours of burn in, on bench constantly since mon eve.  really tamed the bass and sweetened the highs.  nice jbl like sound
> really good on light rock and also on ambient music.  quite happy with where they are going.  tomorrow:  some serious listening with em...
> my PSB mu1s arrived this afternoon.  out of box they are quite good, with good bass impact but a little smeared across sub bass and MIDS Im sure some burn in will
> make them live up to their reputation,,, very alive sound with great dynamics, over the ear fit and seal and good decay of phaser tones from electronic instruments.
> ...


 
 Are they good with rock? The harman kardons that is.
  
 Nice impressions on those mu1s, makes me want the mu2s now! 
  
 Oh well, at least your doppio hype is going well, I always wanted to get it, but those fostex might be a first if they hit $100.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't listened to the W40 in a bit...really should get my review out ,maybe Sunday (squeeze in in somewhere between my work meeting, picking up my daughter during the day, and Sunday night, when another of favorite artists Steven Bernstein,is playing Dizzy's Club Coca Cola in Manhatten, with his Diaspora Soul band (Klezmer meets soul meets latin jazz music...they're a blast). The club Dizzy's....is one of the most beautiful,best sounding clubs I have ever been to. Worth a visit if you're ever in the Big Apple!


----------



## esteebin

mikaveli06 said:


> http://www.musicaacoustics.com/wp/blog/final-audio-design-heaven-v-impressions-by-romy-w-aka-muppetface/
> 
> Here is the most info I can find on the differences in the iv v vi. Vi is where im goin, $350 for chrome copper finish 400 for gold.


 
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Read it, actually read it quite a few times before I went for the Heaven V's...Nothing I read in there made me think the VI was a whole lot better than the V. In fact, I got the impression they were very close, the VI having a somewhat "thicker" sound without losing detail, but V seemed to be the one the writer liked most (he hardly spent any time in the VI,though, could be me reading more into the review than was there). Have to go to the FAD thread, there is one, and go through it again, but, probably not going for the VI any time soon.


 
  
 Which version of the Heaven is the Askell&Kern AKR01 like? $200 is my max budget.
  
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1015924&gclid=CKb56Pmcpb0CFVKIfgodWJoAVA&Q=&is=REG&A=details
  
 EDIT: Also, Heaven II is a little under $100 from some sellers on Amazon. Are they a good compromise of getting close to the higher versions without paying too much?


----------



## vlenbo

esteebin said:


> Which version of the Heaven is the Askell&Kern AKR01 like? $200 is my max budget.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1015924&gclid=CKb56Pmcpb0CFVKIfgodWJoAVA&Q=&is=REG&A=details


 
 quoted from the askell&kern AKR01 thread
  
 "


eccom said:


> They look like a Final audio Heaven IV, wouldn't surprise me if it's a clone and sound just the same. Price is roughly equal as well


 
  
 Per the OP "The AKR01 is based off the Final Audio Heaven IV design, and is voiced to work well with their AK100 and AK120DAPs, I cannot confirm that it sounds the same as I haven't heard the IV. Final Audio teamed with A&K because they like what A&K do.Another reason being they wanted to fuse the A&K sound and the Final sound into one. Thus, the AKR01 was born. "
  
 Basically, it's a rebranded FAD HEAVEN IV.
  
 not good since you can get it cheaper at amazon japan.
  
 You're better off buying the heaven V for $20 extra.


----------



## esteebin

Thanks for the reply.
  
 It seems the V is the best of the bunch. Will consider it come holiday season.


----------



## nick n

Anyone seen the new Philips yet? Been out for at least a week so far, the TX1 AND TX2 .
 Seem to be based off the Fidelio S1/2 from what little info there is.
 Thought you would want to know.
 Nice big 13.5mm dynamics


----------



## Exesteils

nick n said:


> Anyone seen the new Philips yet? Been out for at least a week so far, the TX1 AND TX2 .
> Seem to be based off the Fidelio S1/2 from what little info there is.
> 
> Thought you would want to know.
> Nice big 13.5mm dynamics




https://www.behance.net/gallery/Philips-TX2/14650289

I'm very excited for these, since I still love my S2s. But I preferred the more rugged look of the S1/2s. These look like they will fit better with the general public.


----------



## nick n

I agree about the styling on  the TX2 models at least close up, it looks like some sort of purse.
 Hope someone checks in with some impressions
  
*TX1 as far as looks anyhow is where its at!*
https://www.behance.net/gallery/Philips-TX1/14649859
  
 Bit of black permanent marker on the white lettering and you're set


----------



## PeterDLai

Seems like they are meant to be budget alternatives to the S1/S2 because the street prices on both are quite low (TX1 ~$30, TX2 ~$40 on eBay).


----------



## Exesteils

peterdlai said:


> Seems like they are meant to be budget alternatives to the S1/S2 because the street prices on both are quite low (TX1 ~$30, TX2 ~$40 on eBay).




That's what I'm expecting since Philips has already proven that you can get great sound at budget prices like the SHE 3580 among others. Really hoping they pull this off.


----------



## doctorjazz

Maybe a good deal at those low prices, I know I'm outside the consensus on this, never loved S2, has that open headphone lack of body to instruments, find that true with many (not all) open phones, some "bleaching" of loss of tone color, instrumental texture. It's a trade off (like most things), get open, wide soundstage with open phones, better than most closed, often lose in tone color, I would give up the soundstaging for the richer tone color (also generally like the isolation, both from outside, and others hearing what I'm listening to. Makes for problems when you listen going to sleep if your partner has to listen too...)


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys, my Noble 4 review is up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-noble-4-review/270
  
 For those looking for a neutral sounding IEM but just couldn't get comfort in the ER4s, this is a good alternative.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys, my Noble 4 review is up:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-noble-4-review/270
> 
> For those looking for a neutral sounding IEM but just couldn't get comfort in the ER4s, this is a good alternative.


 
 Wait, ain't the Noble 4 a CIEM? Oh wait, there's a uni...which was the one used for review. I h8 my memory nowadays.
 Still really well-written as always. You always nail the details there. Great work D Marc0! 
  
 Still, I think I'll pass up on this one. I've always been more comfortable with on and over-ears despite me not having fit issues. I guess it's just my preference. Right now, I'm just waiting, hoping that I might get the K701 or the X1 and hopefully reach endgame.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Are they good with rock? The harman kardons that is.
> 
> Nice impressions on those mu1s, makes me want the mu2s now!
> 
> Oh well, at least your doppio hype is going well, I always wanted to get it, but those fostex might be a first if they hit $100.


 
 Hks really good with rock, reggae, etc.  bass makes them have impact, and voices clear!  MU1S more alive and brighter
 more sparkle.  Hk sound like ol rock jbl monitors, a sound that i love from live concerts.  not so much detail as mu1s but
 pleasing to ears brain and body.  
  
 unless you need noise canceling mu1s have same sound and are lighter.
 and 100 cheaper.
  
 doppios are no hype vienbo, they are most satisfying musical experience in my portable sound gear right now.........
 they are my new  best audio friend and don't need amping...
 ok i guess it is hype, but TRUE HYPE! HA!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

right after i posted the above, Thinksound On1 arrived as used very good condition.  Looked like open box, perfect condition,but
 must have been burned in cause out of box sang like a canary in a rainforest.  very very impressive, timbre and tone the best of
 any of the headphones i mentioned above, integrated sound field, bass present but not overwhelming.  i can see why some of the
 reviewers kept their review samples and say they are their go to headphones when possible. delightful, beautiful and
 brain and ear pleasing sound.  very musical and emotionally engaging. i started singing along with the songs with my eyes closed
 and tapping, high end audio behavior when one is transported to synthesis realms by magic sound quality and tuning...
 wow so far.....


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey Blue, I know you just got some of these phones, but any preferences? (a bit curious, your experience with the HKs seems to differ from mine... Hooked them up for more burn in, check on them again later)


----------



## d marc0

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wait, ain't the Noble 4 a CIEM? Oh wait, there's a uni...which was the one used for review. I h8 my memory nowadays.
> Still really well-written as always. You always nail the details there. Great work D Marc0!
> 
> Still, I think I'll pass up on this one. I've always been more comfortable with on and over-ears despite me not having fit issues. I guess it's just my preference. Right now, I'm just waiting, hoping that I might get the K701 or the X1 and hopefully reach endgame.




Thanks man!

I almost bought a used k701 but didn't win the auction. It's a mighty fine headphone I reckon. And neutral too!


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Hey Blue, I know you just got some of these phones, but any preferences? (a bit curious, your experience with the HKs seems to differ from mine... Hooked them up for more burn in, check on them again later)


 
 I hope you get to like them a lot more than pre-burn-in.
  
 @Doctorblue
  
 Nice!!! I will see how the cls fare with doctor jazz first, then will decide whether to buy the on1s or these cls first before buying a great headphone like the on1s later on!


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Blue, I know you just got some of these phones, but any preferences? (a bit curious, your experience with the HKs seems to differ from mine... Hooked them up for more burn in, check on them again later)
> ...



Oh, you know you want the On1, Just Do It!!!!
As for the HK's, after a 2nd day of burn in they are coming along...vocals sounded congested and distant to me initially, coming in nicely, thanks you. Bass is what Mikros should have been IMO, really nice, pushes things along as it should (yes, does rock well)
Was just in my favorite position (reclining), HK's on listening to HDTracks download of the Grateful Dead's American Beauty, lots of detail, stage wide, vocals getting richer than before, definitely a good buy at discount price, I think it is a good buy even at the price it is "supposed" to sell for (though, by now, you probably get the idea of how I feel about paying list!!!)

didn't walk the dog yet, so I'll just post what I was auditioning burned in HK's with.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> *Oh, you know you want the On1, Just Do It!!!!*
> As for the HK's, after a 2nd day of burn in they are coming along...vocals sounded congested and distant to me initially, coming in nicely, thanks you. Bass is what Mikros should have been IMO, really nice, pushes things along as it should (yes, does rock well)
> Was just in my favorite position (reclining), HK's on listening to HDTracks download of the Grateful Dead's American Beauty, lots of detail, stage wide, vocals getting richer than before, definitely a good buy at discount price, I think it is a good buy even at the price it is "supposed" to sell for (though, by now, you probably get the idea of how I feel about paying list!!!)
> 
> didn't walk the dog yet, so I'll just post what I was auditioning burned in HK's with.


 
 If I turn out like this.
  

  
  
 I'll thank and hate you at the same time. Since I know the on1s will be worth the money, lol!
  
 So at a $100 value at the moment, the Harman kardon cls are a good purchase?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Hey Blue, I know you just got some of these phones, but any preferences? (a bit curious, your experience with the HKs seems to differ from mine... Hooked them up for more burn in, check on them again later)


 
 today I'm in love with the on1s.  they just rock and rock some more.  love the tone and wood-vibes and overall sound is
 just like i like it, slightly gassy, great impact and rhythm and not so detail oriented, more "musical" than analytical.
 they way outperform their price point, especially if you get an open box one from the jungle dealer.warehouse.  
 i can't take them off my head actually.  
 haven't heard jazz on them yet..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> If I turn out like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 idk, i got mine for 64$ definitely worth that. new.  100 probably.  but on1make me smile and laugh and dance so much more...at twice the price open box or 2.5 price new.


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> idk, i got mine for 64$ definitely worth that. new.  100 probably.  but on1make me smile and laugh and dance so much more...at twice the price open box or 2.5 price new.


 
 Hmm....decisions decisions, your description of the on1s, like eric's, is not helping me mate.... 
  
 $100 new set of harman kardons. Though I truly want to get that 86.99 one at newegg when they're available..
  
 Gosh damn it headfi, you guys are terrible.


----------



## doctorjazz

I believe the CL list at about $250, so $100 is still a pretty good price. Sounding much nicer after 2 days break in, still think they have some to go, these look like they'll be needing of the full kazillion hour break in (the AT IM70 snuck in and took the place of the CL's when I was checking out the current state of the HK's, sneaky buggers!!! (Sony H3 probably still needs some more time on the "hot seat" as well)
Of course, have no idea what they'll do price wise, $60-70 of course a better deal (that was very short lived). Have those On1's in my sights as well, on the (too long, but getting shorter...) "I WANT IT" list.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Blue, I know you just got some of these phones, but any preferences? (a bit curious, your experience with the HKs seems to differ from mine... Hooked them up for more burn in, check on them again later)
> ...




Don't see Jungle dealer.warehouse at google or Amazon...Is that an ebay store?
Used on Amazon $183, not a bad price...


----------



## doctorjazz

And some nice jazz listening to through the HK's now, sounds really good (another HDTracks download, and, no, I don't know if it is really better than the cd, didn't do direct comparison, is GLORIOUS sounding, though), should be good for On! listening if one wants to hear classic jazz through them, just sayin'...(still think there is maybe a slight haze on the HK's, but, as it has cleared up and gotten so much better in 2 days burn in, it will be back to the kazillion hour burn in soon...)


----------



## kova4a

It seems those new philips tx iems might be great for all the bassheads here. Apparently the TX stands for Thunder Extreme and if you check some of the pics of the packaging there's a sticker stating Explosive Bass.


----------



## daveyostrow

im VERY interested in hearing a quick te-05 vs dn-1000 comparison


----------



## sfwalcer

daveyostrow said:


> im VERY interested in hearing a quick te-05 vs dn-1000 comparison


 

 ^ Gimme some tyme to collect my thoughts a bit, but based on my brief audition both are playing in the same performance level. Can't really go wrong with either tbh and their prices is about the same now cuz the TE-05 now cost $150 so....
  
 But on another note, man oh man relistening good ol' Sony MH1Cs again with the black stock VSonic tips is CRAZY nice!!! The sound is actually more clear with better dynamics due to the stiffer VSonic tips/ slightly wider bore compared to the gel-like stock tips, which made the sound more bassy/ smooth. These are still sonic diamonds despite all that has transpired so far, still likes them better than the LG Quadbeat 2s, though technically they are almost on par and is wayyy better than the Pistons.
  
 These even puts the FAD Vs into proper perspective tbh, cuz they have VERY similar sonic characteristics/ presentation. The FAD Vs no doubt sound more refined and is technically more superior in every way but it ain't even THAT far ahead. My lame sauce sources back in the dayz didn't do these MH1cs that much justice, these sound so sweet now with my simple venturecraft go-dap amp hooked into my ipod classic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The schitty cable is still the same ol' schitty cable though. haha Nuff said.


----------



## doctorjazz

I always thought the MH1c's fell from grace too quickly, they are really nice sounding iem's, great for the price, not so hard to get used to wearing the cable behind the head, imo.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> I always thought the MH1c's fell from grace too quickly, they are really nice sounding iem's, great for the price, not so hard to get used to wearing the cable behind the head, imo.


 

 ^ With a clip and worn right side over-ears with the cable wrapped over my glasses these are pretty damn stable. These are blowing my socks off with the black VSonic stock tips. WOW. 
  
 Just ordered a set MH1 for $16 off of ebay cuz peps have reported they sound slightly more neutral. It's worth getting their tips alone, and i hope they come with 2 sets of different color tips. haha
  
 My old sources didn't do them justice tbh.
  
 The TOTLer seems to enjoy the older MH1s a lot so gots to fall for their hype on that one. : P
  
 edit: guess this thread is the "re-discovery thread" now.


----------



## Zelda

sfwalcer said:


> ^ With a clip and worn right side over-ears with the cable wrapped over my glasses these are pretty damn stable. These are blowing my socks off with the black VSonic stock tips. WOW.
> 
> Just ordered a set MH1 for $16 off of ebay cuz peps have reported they sound slightly more neutral. It's worth getting their tips alone, and i hope they come with *2 sets of different* color tips. haha
> 
> ...


 
 you sure about the 2 sets?? where ?


----------



## sfwalcer

zelda said:


> you sure about the 2 sets?? where ?


 

 i dunno, but it seems that with the old MH1s there are 2 sets of different color tips, while the MH1Cs you only get 1 set. That's what i have noticed anyways.
  
 This HK seller has them for $16 and even includes an adapter.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headset-MH1-EC250-adaptor-For-Sony-Lt26i-st26i-LT39i-C6603-LT36i-st27i-Z1-Black-/310844630845?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item485fc8a73d
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headset-MH1-EC250-adaptor-For-Sony-Lt27i-ST18i-WT19i-C6603-LT36i-st25i-Z1-White-/121256051311?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1c3b6c826f
  
 Noticed you been wanting those tipS for a longgggggggggggggggggggg tyme. haha So GO GO GO!!!
  
 TYME TO CLOSE DAT CLASSIFIED OF YOURS.


----------



## d marc0

Mine had two sets as well. Green and grey with the black version. Orange and grey with the white version.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Mine had two sets as well. Green and grey with the black version. Orange and grey with the white version.


 

 ^ Good to know and thanks for the info. Hope the seller i got them from includes all those tips as well.


----------



## jant71

Anybody compared, or seen a comparison of the TE-05 and IM-02 yet?


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, just got back from hearing one of my favorite bands/musicians, Steven Bernstein, played at Dizzy's Club Coca Cola (go there once to hear music-one of the most beautiful and great sounding jazz clubs I've ever been in)...he was playing with his band Diaspora Soul, 4 saxes, B3 organ/piano, bass, drums, conga. Great show...(headphones/stereo equipment ain't up to a good live show yet!).


(I posted this one once before, can't find much by the Diaspora Soul band on Youtube to post, so I'll have to do with this,a Grateful Dead cover that doesn't sound anything like the Dead...I really do like this...Bernstein is playing slide trumpet, in case you were noticing the sound is slightly different than the usual trumpet sound.)


----------



## nick n

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Good to know and thanks for the info. Hope the seller i got them from includes all those tips as well.


 

 Vmoda bliss tips no good on them?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Vmoda bliss tips no good on them?


 
 ^ Never purchased those V-moda tips cuz only remembered to get dat cable.


----------



## nick n

what are ya waiting for cheap cheap cheap for 4 sets.
  Don't call em Bliss for nothing.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> what are ya waiting for cheap cheap cheap for 4 sets.
> Don't call em Bliss for nothing.


 

 ^ Welp i would have to get something else from them as well cuz they ain't got free shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't need anything else so........  maybe pick up a set of M100s so i can qualify for free ship??? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## BenF

Blox BE5 is on sale for 88$ + 7$ shipping!
http://bloxearphone.com/purchase.htm
  
 Don't expect it to be available for more than a few hours.


----------



## destrozer

benf said:


> Blox BE5 is on sale for 88$ + 7$ shipping!
> http://bloxearphone.com/purchase.htm
> 
> Don't expect it to be available for more than a few hours.


 
 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone.


----------



## jant71

destrozer said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's gone.


 
 Ummmm, no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Already bought one but I clicked the link again and it worked and was letting me purchase again. Unless that is the other country button but U.S. one worked.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Ummmm, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## jant71

Well, yeah now! but right after I read that and checked it was still good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Get em' while you can! If I had gone to work today no dice but I worked yesterday and had off today.


----------



## BenF

Gone in less than 2 hours - this must be a new record.
 Is Blox even a real company?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How many do they sell each time - a dozen, a hundred?
 Does anyone know what is a typical batch size for them?


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> Oh well, at least your doppio hype is going well, I always wanted to get it, but those fostex might be a first if they hit $100.


 
  
 I'll get Doppio and Fostex when they hit $100 also or when someone sells a used pair for $100.  Have to control myself and slow down purchases.


----------



## kahaluu

It might be awhile. I really haven't seen either one of them come up on the classifieds yet.


----------



## esteebin

benf said:


> Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta.


 
  
 Was interested in trying a higher end earbuds like the Yuin OK2 or the Blox M2C a month ago when they were still available. Glad I waited and bought one of these. Hope they live up to the reputation of previous incarnations (AVN ANV and TM series) as based on user reviews.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Vmoda bliss tips no good on them?


 
  
 Ha! I read the first few posts above and thought "what the heck, let's try out those mh1c's again, and let's throw on those excellent vmoda bliss tips". Listened to a few songs and was gonna post. Then I read your post. Great minds!
  
 It was easy to find the mh1c's in my pile of iems - the goofy cable stood out very nicely! Yup, the mh1c's and bliss tips are a great combo methinks - sounding awesome to me. Not hearing too much mid bass bloat, and the mids don't sound recessed (like I expected). Sounds very nice.
  
Damn though - just moving my head a bit sideways makes the iems move around in my ears due to the rigidness of the cable. Irritating. I'll have to try the "over the ears" method that Sf mentioned. What a shame!


----------



## nick n

a blob of hotglue on the top of your ears will hold them in place  for the day


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ha! I read the first few posts above and thought "what the heck, let's try out those mh1c's again, and let's throw on those excellent vmoda bliss tips". Listened to a few songs and was gonna post. Then I read your post. Great minds!
> 
> It was easy to find the mh1c's in my pile of iems - the goofy cable stood out very nicely! Yup, the mh1c's and bliss tips are a great combo methinks - sounding awesome to me. Not hearing too much mid bass bloat, and the mids don't sound recessed (like I expected). Sounds very nice.
> 
> Damn though - just moving my head a bit sideways makes the iems move around in my ears due to the rigidness of the cable. Irritating. I'll have to try the "over the ears" method that Sf mentioned. What a shame!


 
  
 +


nick n said:


> a blob of hotglue on the top of your ears will hold them in place  for the day


 
 ^
 nah no need, just use the clip that came with these MH1Cs to stabilize them, the side with the bulky mic has to be worn straight down cuz welp the damn mic is in the way.
  
 Then wear the right piece over-ears cuz that end of the cable is MUCH longer due to it being a J-cord IEM. If you wear glasses, that's even better cuz you can hook/ tuck them onto the back of the side handle of the glasses to further stabilize them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, just noticed, my last post put me into Headphoneus Supremus, which means, of course, it's time to get a life!!!! 

Just had a pair of Doppios arrive, opened the shipping package, haven't done anything else yet. Time to play.....


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> nah no need, just use the clip that came with these MH1Cs to stabilize them, the side with the bulky mic has to be worn straight down cuz welp the damn mic is in the way.
> 
> Then wear the right piece over-ears cuz that end of the cable is MUCH longer due to it being a J-cord IEM. If you wear glasses, that's even better cuz you can hook/ tuck them onto the back of the side handle of the glasses to further stabilize them.


 
  
 Thanks for the advice. But no matter what, that cable just moves around and BUGS THE HELL OUT OF ME lol! Do you think our buddy could recable them?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Thanks for the advice. But no matter what, that cable just moves around and BUGS THE HELL OUT OF ME lol! Do you think our buddy could recable them?


 

 ^ Welp for what it's worth he gave up on his set before he even attempted to re-cable them and sent them straight to me stock cable and everything. 
  
 I actually don't mind it THAT much now cuz of the new way of wearing them. : P


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp for what it's worth he gave up on his set before he even attempted to re-cable them and sent them straight to me stock cable and everything.
> 
> I actually don't mind it THAT much now cuz of the new way of wearing them. : P


 
  
 Well, we _do_ know that he's crazy after all!
  
 Tbh, I didn't follow your _exact_ prescription for wearing them, so I will give that a try


----------



## nick n

whos the recabler?  I have my old set i will try something on, still not found a decent cable.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> whos the recabler?  I have my old set i will try something on, still not found a decent cable.


 

 How can that be, anythings better than the junk they come with.


----------



## Exesteils

hutnicks said:


> How can that be, anythings better than the junk they come with.




This. So much this.


----------



## nick n

point noted my man, at least i won't mind if they get fried.
  
 So quiet in ..here.  can     hear       crickets


----------



## quisxx

It will likely be quiet for a while, Sony, jvc, and the doppios seem to have everyone satisfied.


----------



## nihontoman

Fischer audio tripple balanced iem got under the radar?


----------



## Exesteils

nihontoman said:


> Fischer audio tripple balanced iem got under the radar?




Not sure. Get a pair and tell us what you think.


----------



## kova4a

I just ordered the Philips TX2 and now I just hope they'll arrive promptly (or at all) as I usually don't like buying from random ebay sellers I don't know.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> I just ordered the Philips TX2 and now I just hope they'll arrive promptly (or at all) as I usually don't like buying from random ebay sellers I don't know.




Looking forward to what you think of them.


----------



## BenF

I've bought 7 different headphones in the last 24 hours.
 What's your record?


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> I've bought 7 different headphones in the last 24 hours.
> What's your record?


 

 40 but there were only 4 different models(10 of each).


----------



## Pastapipo

TL;DR: Amazing slightly V sounding headphone that have a better balance, more detail and sound better than the pistons (Oh no he didn't!). Just the highs are to prominent for my liking. 450 Taiwan Dollar = 12 euro.
  
 Yesterday I sneaked away from my internship here in Taiwan and went headphone shopping again. 
 Because every headphone is just hanging there to demo, I listened to the ones I didn't hear before. I've heard around 30 pair in these past week.
 The majority of the cheap ones were bass booming crap. Until I stumbled upon the "Intopic Jazz i57" for 450 NTD (12 euro).
 I was just amazed, the sound quality of these thing were nothing like the other crap that I've heard.
 So I bought them and wanted to share them with you (as this is the discovery thread.)
  

 (I can't read that)
  

 (First time that I've seen budget headphones talk about a balanced form of frequency spectrum instead of just bass)
  

 (the rear)

 (Nothing else in the box, just S & L tips, that are not in the picture. The clip is 360 degrees spinnable on its foot, nice detail.)
  

 (I'll compare them to the Piston 2.0 with Sony MH1 tips, since everybody seems to have them)
  
  
 Build quality:
 Great as far as I can judge, the headphones are made of some kind of metal, apparently Zinc Alloy, and feel really sturdy.
 The mic and one button remote work fine, the cable is made of soft flat rubber, non tangling, but not made for running since you can hear it when they move (microphonics?)
 Y cord with the mic/remote in the left cable, its not heavy. The stock tips have a good seal.
  
 Sound: (burn in just 24 hours, sorry, too excited.)
  
 Bass:
 Nothing short of amazing, deep, tight and fast. Faster and more detailed than the Pistons, just not that prominent. Still a bass heavy sound.
 I love the subbass on these things. Listening to An Audience With The Pope - Elbow resonates your ears with the bass from the bigdrum (something that was absent with the ATH-CK500M).
Phoenix - Lasso offer nice deep details to the bass, similar to the piston, but less prominent and not that warm(bloated?).
  
 Mids:
 The Jazz i57 have a slight V-sounding signature vs the more U-shaped Pistons. Due to my personal preference towards the midrange, I greatly favour the Jazz i57 in this round. The song I use to test the midrange is Radiohead - Reckoner in which the first few notes in your left ear reveal a lot about the headphones.  The notes are more recessed compared to the cymbals in the Pistons.In the Jazz i57, the notes on different strings of the guitar sound more separated. Overall, more clarity and detail in the song with the Jazz I57.
 Voices sound equally impressive on both, can't pick a winner here.
  
  
 The Highs:
 The Pistons take the crown here. Staying with the same song. The highs sound more natural and true to source with the Piston. I love accuracy and reverb of which the piston reproduce the highs. After owning the Xears XPA2Pro, sibilance is my worst feared enemy, the pistons comfort me on this matter. The Jazz i57 however has a very similar VSD1 sound. More prominent, more coloured highs (like the VSD1(S)), which at high volumes, busy drums, may be at the edge of sibiliant. Especially Miles Kane brings out my fear for sibliance. And at high volume they sound harsher than the Pistons, luckily not sibilant. At normal volumes, they sound very well, just a tad to prominent for my liking.
 Soundstage is very small on the Jazz i57, comparable to a basketball a few inches in front of your head. The sound doesn't leave that area, while the Piston sound much wider.
  
  
 Conclusion:
 These headphones astonished me when I heard them. For their price (around 12 euro) there isn't any better around. Balanced sound, the perfect bass, nice midrange, only too prominent highs. I'm not trying to hype anything, nor do I work at Intopic. Just trying to share them with you. I hope more experienced people could review this headphone.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> 40 but there were only 4 different models(10 of each).


 

 FX850, K3003, PF X and IE800?


----------



## jant71

benf said:


> FX850, K3003, PF X and IE800?


 

 More like Trident, Crius, Ares, Hepheas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but they were to sell and not to keep. I already had my own pairs of each.


----------



## Grayson73

benf said:


> I've bought 7 different headphones in the last 24 hours.
> What's your record?


 
 Wow, what were the 7?


----------



## BenF

grayson73 said:


> Wow, what were the 7?


 
 Blox BE5
 Dasetn M760
 Dasetn M1
 Dasetn M3
 Dasetn AP8
 Dasetn PK IE8
 Monster Gratitude


----------



## jant71

Will be interested to hear the BE5 and M760 comparison. Tempted by the M760 but the original were not that warm and the Dasetn description is "balanced" so I skipped the M760 for the supposedly warmer, bassier BLOX.
  
 Gratitude esp. with the right tips is surprisingly good. Above the MA750, the Sleek SA7, and real close with the AX60 I have on loan right now. Even runs with my recabled Mikros 90. Not shabby at all.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Will be interested to hear the BE5 and M760 comparison. Tempted by the M760 but the original were not that warm and the Dasetn description is "balanced" so I skipped the M760 for the supposedly warmer, bassier BLOX.
> 
> Gratitude esp. with the right tips is surprisingly good. Above the MA750, the Sleek SA7, and real close with the AX60 I have on loan right now. Even runs with my recabled Mikros 90. Not shabby at all.


 

 M760 is balanced with a great bass at 26$, superior to a 100$ ANV3SE - don't wait till they are sold out, buy now!
 The quality may vary though:
 I first bought 2 M760, there is a "good" one and a "bad" one. The "good" one is above ANV3SE, the "bad" one is somewhere between M2C and ANV3.
 I bought another 2, hoping to get at least another "good" one.
  
 And customer support is practically non-existent - use Paypal, this way you'll be able to get your money back easier if something is wrong.


----------



## nihontoman

What does he do to the earbuds to make them sound like much more expensive sets? Does he share any info or this? What is the sciense behind these DIY models?


----------



## mochill

Cable change most likely


----------



## mochill

I'll be getting one as well


----------



## BenF

Check my new Dasetn thread here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/711844/dasetn-m760-m1-m3-ap8-earbuds-review-impressions-appreciation


----------



## doctorjazz

No post in 20 hours, always makes me nervous...gotta post.
Hate to be the Head-Fi Grinch, but got the Doppios, listened (they were used, not sure if had much/any break in time) out of the box.
I found the highs edgy. Listened to Lorde, "Royals", has really strong finger snap/percussion going through it, sounded harsh through the Doppios (another HDTracks hi-rez download, X3 player, National amp). Listened again through Westone W40, different animal, clean, smooth sounding snaps and percussion. The Doppios may have done the bass better, not sure, was stuck on the highs. Pushed them to the head of the burn-in line, hooked up since yesterday, pull them out in a day or so, maybe that's all they needed.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> No post in 20 hours, always makes me nervous...gotta post.
> Hate to be the Head-Fi Grinch, but got the Doppios, listened (they were used, not sure if had much/any break in time) out of the box.
> I found the highs edgy. Listened to Lorde, "Royals", has really strong finger snap/percussion going through it, sounded harsh through the Doppios (another HDTracks hi-rez download, X3 player, National amp). Listened again through Westone W40, different animal, clean, smooth sounding snaps and percussion. The Doppios may have done the bass better, not sure, was stuck on the highs. Pushed them to the head of the burn-in line, hooked up since yesterday, pull them out in a day or so, maybe that's all they needed.


 
 doppios won't sound right until 100 hours of burn in and won't sound great until 200 hours..then...all bets are off...although i liked them out of the box
 they were edgy and blurred.  now you would have to pry them away from me with force and thats no farce...same for the on1s....


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, got them hooked up, let them run maybe 2 kazillion hours...been looking around for a deal on on1's, no great deals I've come across as of yet. Still got lots to play with, though, and have to get my review of W40 to The Audiophile Voice out in the next few days. Be good, Blue, gonna try to get off my keister and do some exercise, later...


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> No post in 20 hours, always makes me nervous...gotta post.
> Hate to be the Head-Fi Grinch, but got the Doppios, listened (they were used, not sure if had much/any break in time) out of the box.
> I found the highs edgy. Listened to Lorde, "Royals", has really strong finger snap/percussion going through it, sounded harsh through the Doppios (another HDTracks hi-rez download, X3 player, National amp). Listened again through Westone W40, different animal, clean, smooth sounding snaps and percussion. The Doppios may have done the bass better, not sure, was stuck on the highs. Pushed them to the head of the burn-in line, hooked up since yesterday, pull them out in a day or so, maybe that's all they needed.


doppios seriously had less than 2 hrs usage.


----------



## waynes world

What I need to discover is how NOT to like ALL of my stuff so that I can sell at least SOME of it! How can I sell any of my stuff (to buy more goodies of course!) when I like it all? I'm cursed.


----------



## TwinQY

I'd love to help separate you from your gear. That way you won't have to worry about selling it.
  
 No need to thank me. What are pals for....


----------



## mikaveli06

Heaven vi's should arrive thisvweekend. Also picked up a used cowon j3 (probably my favorite dap ive owned. I think the the mach bass should jive with the mikros nicely)


----------



## akarise

mikaveli06 said:


> Heaven vi's should arrive thisvweekend. Also picked up a used cowon j3 (probably my favorite dap ive owned. I think the the mach bass should jive with the mikros nicely)


 
  
 Would love to hear your take on the Heaven VI vs TE-05.


----------



## waynes world

twinqy said:


> I'd love to help separate you from your gear. That way you won't have to worry about selling it.
> 
> No need to thank me. What are pals for....


 
  
 Lol! You _are _a pal!


----------



## mikaveli06

akarise said:


> Would love to hear your take on the Heaven VI vs TE-05.


will do my best after I get some time with them


----------



## waynes world

Anyway, another discover for me are the Vmoda Bliss 3.0 fittings iem tips:
  
 http://v-moda.com/bliss-3-0-fittings/
  
  4 pair for $5. I am loving the large clear on many of my iems. They look cool. They fit well and are very comfortable. And imo they make many iems sound optimal.
  
Shout out to @nick n for recommending them!


----------



## mochill

Best eartips are the jvc fx850 spiral tips of course ...bjt you gotta buy the fx850 to get them which I think is worth the price paid


----------



## PeterDLai

mochill said:


> Best eartips are the jvc fx850 spiral tips of course ...bjt you gotta buy the fx850 to get them which I think is worth the price paid


 
  
 Did you re-purchase them yet?


----------



## mochill

Almost have the money


----------



## mochill

Fiio x5 is on sell for $389 on penonaudio.com and $15 for EMS shipping


----------



## doctorjazz

I said didn't know how much time they had on them, the Doppios, that is, thought they may need break in. Was surprised that I heard such sharp treble initially, but I have heard others that didn't sound their best out of the box, and improved greatly after burn in. Got them burning now (wasn't meant as a criticism of anyone...I don't recall reading anywhere how much they need break in, figured someone else would have had the same initial impression. I've only read how wonderful they are; I expect they still may be, but was a bit surprised I had an initial negative impression that I don't recall reading in any other account. Like I said, makes me feel a bit like the Grinch, but I call them as I hear them...


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> Fiio x5 is on sell for $389 on penonaudio.com and $15 for EMS shipping




yeah,but mp4 offered free bwavz S1 and free fedex 2day intl for $349.50 during 1st pre-order and now no S1 being offered with 2nd pre-order going on currently with early April delivery(free fedex intl still valid) is still cheaper than PA......


----------



## DannyBai

I can understand how you hear the Doppio's doctorjazz.  Give 'em some burn and it will settle some.  I never found them sibilant but it has some of the most extended treble of any earphone.  It might be one of those IEM's that you'll adjust to as you listen more or some brain burn in to go along with regular burn in.  Tip rolling helps quite a bit with those too.


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Almost have the money




I have the money already. But am gonna wait till amazon drops a little lower before I get my pair.


----------



## kahaluu

I found the sony hybrids a good match with the Doppios. Bass increases and smooths out the treble a bit IMO.


----------



## mochill

Yes I'm also waiting for the price drop on the fx850


----------



## mochill

But I'll definitely buy the fiio x5 asap


----------



## Exesteils

Waiting for the Cowon P1 and Calyx M before I decide.


----------



## mochill

What's this p1?


----------



## Exesteils

This:
www.leiphone.com/cowon-p1.html


----------



## mochill

Placed an order for x5


----------



## mikaveli06

P1 could be interesting. Im interested in the sony zx1 also. X5 is preordered


----------



## doctorjazz

Since don't see too many discoveries right now, post some music I discovered yesterday. 
http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Pipeline/1UErrW?src=5


----------



## Pastapipo

doctorjazz said:


> Since don't see too many discoveries right now, post some music I discovered yesterday.
> http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Pipeline/1UErrW?src=5


 
  
 You could of course try the Intopic Jazz i57 and let an experienced ear be the judge on these things.....


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> You could of course try the Intopic Jazz i57 and let an experienced ear be the judge on these things.....


 
 Do you know some place that ships them internationally? I've tried searching but I'm not able to find one.


----------



## mikaveli06

mochill said:


> Best eartips are the jvc fx850 spiral tips of course ...bjt you gotta buy the fx850 to get them which I think is worth the price paid


what are the spiral tips....mine just had 2 foams and 3 silicone. Ordered from authorized dealer and was sealed with jvc paperwork so not fakes. Can someone post a pic of the tips


----------



## mochill

The silicon tips that came with them is what I'm referring too


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Do you know some place that ships them internationally? I've tried searching but I'm not able to find one.


 
  
 Can't find anything at the moment, only some weird things by Yahoo.
 I could buy another pair as a "review unit" and bring it back to the Netherlands next week. If I could send it to you as a small package without the box, it would only cost 3 to 5 euro depending on the weight. You decide after you've heard them if you want to keep them or return them to me


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Can't find anything at the moment, only some weird things by Yahoo.
> I could buy another pair as a "review unit" and bring it back to the Netherlands next week. If I could send it to you as a small package without the box, it would only cost 3 to 5 euro depending on the weight. You decide after you've heard them if you want to keep them or return them to me


 
 Wow, that's great. If you bring a pair back I'll buy them from you. Just send me a PM when you're back in the Netherlands and we sort it out.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ahh ok....I thought there was a new style of tip....the silicones are very nice though


----------



## ericp10

Just peeking in fellas - with some comments - since I've been getting a bunch of inboxes. If I don't answer you right away it's because I have kept to my word and don't look in much (even if it's showing me online). But let me throw a few things out to those who have similar new toys:
  
 - Whereas a wider nozzle tips generally make dynamic driver earphones shine more and brings out most of the details, I've found just the opposite with universal BA earphones. It seems like the narrow diameter opening tips actually work better and bring out more details with BAs to my ears (with the Heaven V being the exception and having an opposite effect). With that stated, what happens when you have a wide nozzle BA earphone like the dual Doppios? I've been putting wide bore silicon and foam tips on it with mixed results. But the other day I tried the narrower extra-large Sony Hybrid tips on it, and Whoa!!!! The details pushed through, plus giving me the best bass response (sub bass) I've heard since SM2. Give it a try (after burn in).
  
 - Tried the Triple-fi 10 silicon tips on the TE-05 and V last night. Worked very good with both, but I preferred it on the V. Thickened the sound even more with great clarity and detail still. I still prefer the stock tips on TE-05.
  
 - Still prefer the stock spiral silicon tips on the FX850 (which is phenomenal with about 150 hours on it now). Hands down it is my favorite universal earphone right now.
  
 Happy Listening fellas (and ladies). Back to seclusion (lol) ....


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Here's a slight prequel to my next write-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Now how do they (DN1Ks) compare to the TE-05 seems to be the million dollar question, welp tbh both perform on the same sonic level for me. But they both sound pretty different. From what i heard of the TE-05s is that they are VERY airy, with good sub bass depth and extension. Mids are nicely forward but not overly lush and treble seems to extend pretty well with some sparkle. The difference between the DN1Ks is that their presentation/ sound seems to have more weight (more dynamic in sound) while the TE-05 has more speed, air, micro details (akin to micro driver/ BA drivers in sound/ presentation). The staging seems larger on the TE-05 due to all those traits i have just listed as well as more 3D sounding but the DN1Ks is not far behind tbh. So one you get a slightly more hefty (no where was meaty as the Hs though) sound while the other you get an even more refreshing/ cleaner sound.
> 
> Unfiltered/unpasteurized Apple juice vs. Sparkling apple cider??? LMAO


----------



## PeterDLai

Wow, the XBA-H3 is ginormous.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Here's a slight prequel to my next write-up.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great teaser you got there Sf!
 Looking forward to your final write-up.


----------



## sfwalcer

peterdlai said:


> Wow, the XBA-H3 is ginormous.


 
 ^ It's a "fatty" like jants be saying but they are fo' sho a goodie. 
  
  


d marc0 said:


> Great teaser you got there Sf!
> Looking forward to your final write-up.


 
 ^ ahah hope i can add another heavy hitter into that mix but it seems unlikely with my shilling luck. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Forgot to say nice job on that noble write-up of yours, maybe you can send them my way now that you're done with them. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You noble mofos be hitting it outta' the park of late it seems, even Da' Drunken Masa' Kova got in on the action. : P


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Here's a slight prequel to my next write-up.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are those the Heaven V's? Cool. All you really need now to be of use to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are the JVC HX850's and the Tpeos H300's!
  
 Based on how Dsnuts, ericp10 and Dannybai have basically become silent and deserted us since getting the 850's (and also based on PM's with them which make 850 resistance _very_ hard), it seems to me like the 850's are the ones to beat (before that it was the H3's). But now d marc0 has me very interested in the H300's as well (I love my H200's with the mh1c or bliss tips).
  
_Me _aside, it will be very interesting to get your write-up on those 4 beauties that you have in your possession!


----------



## mochill

Fx850 is the end all iems


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Fx850 is the end all iems


 
  
 Hmm. The fact that you are still saying that after so long says quite a lot!


----------



## TwinQY

waynes world said:


> All you really need now to be of use to me


 
 Oh, it's cruel how you raise his hopes like that. Everyone knows he'll never be of use to anyone ever.


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> Oh, it's cruel how you raise his hopes like that. Everyone knows he'll never be of use to anyone ever.


 
 ^
... you wanna' piece of this huh!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... c'mon now how can this sexcee piece of HARD cardboard be of no use.


----------



## mochill

Now that I ordered the x5 I'll see if that's the end all dap


----------



## mochill

Nothing sounds as unique and beautiful as the fx850


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Now that I ordered the x5 I'll see if that's the end all dap


 
  
 That could be a very nice combo!


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> Now that I ordered the x5 I'll see if that's the end all dap


 

 ^ Let me let you in in a lil' secret kiddies THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS END ALLS ANYTHING, cuz it's all relative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DEAD SERIOUS!!!


----------



## mochill

Yes indeed it will be after I repurchase the fx850


----------



## mochill

Yes dats tire sun and for me the fx850 is it


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Yes indeed it will be after I repurchase the fx850




Just make sure to keep away from custom cable tinkering this time.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Let me let you in in a lil' secret kiddies THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS END ALLS ANYTHING, cuz it's all relative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's not true - what if the X5 blew up due and the ensuing shrapnel slit his throat and killed him? It would _literally_ be an end-all DAP.
  
 DEAD SERIOUS.


----------



## waynes world

I am regressing. I've been loving these vmoda bliss 3.0 fittings iem tips so much ($5 for 4 pairs!), that I had a feeling that they might work well on my 8320's. Although the 8320's are only $8 iems (lol), I have always marvelled at their detail retention. But they were always too treble happy for me, so they didn't get a lot of ear play. Took a while to find them but yup, they sound great with the bliss tips. Highs are tamed nicely, and the bass seems existent now. And that detailed sound and large, airy soundstage is still present.
  
 $8 iems + $1.25 tips = ridiculous!


----------



## Exesteils

Did you get the chance to try the xiaomi pistons 2.0 Wayne? I heard they do pretty well for something below $10


----------



## sfwalcer

twinqy said:


> That's not true - what if the X5 blew up due and the ensuing shrapnel slit his throat and killed him? It would _literally_ be an end-all DAP.
> 
> *DEAD SERIOUS.*


 
  
 +


exesteils said:


> *Just make sure to keep away from custom cable tinkering this time.*


 
 ^
... knowing mo'shill it doesn't surprise me one bit of the scenario above. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But Twi-Hard attempt was still try hard nonetheless, i mean c'mon we have standards here my god.


----------



## mochill

Pistons are excellent cheapies but they are $30 for the real ones....but if you want an awesome cheapies get the havi b3pro old version


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> Forgot to say nice job on that noble write-up of yours, maybe you can send them my way now that you're done with them. hoho


 
  
 Thanks mate!
  
 BTW, the Unique Melody 3X review is up!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-unique-melody-3x-review/300#post_10402263
  
 I can't wait to finish the next one!
  
*Coming Soon:*

 T-PEOS H-300 Review and Comparisons


----------



## mochill

For the fx850 I not gonna change a thing on them this time for sure


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Pistons are excellent cheapies but they are $30 for the real ones....but if you want an awesome cheapies get the havi b3pro old version




How do you tell if they are real or not? Or are most of these below $10 on ebay not genuine?


----------



## mochill

I made two mistakes of buying for eBay...and both sounded like trash..but the one I got from penonaudio.com sound spectacular and wonderful for so cheap..


----------



## mochill

Penonaudio.com has all the good Chinese gears that we all want for an excellent price to boot


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Penonaudio.com has all the good Chinese gears that we all want for an excellent price to boot




Thanks. I think I'm interested in the commemorative IF edition.... Sometime after I get my Fx850s, maybe.


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> *I made two mistakes of buying for eBay...and both sounded like trash*..but the one I got from penonaudio.com sound spectacular and wonderful for so cheap..


 
 ^ Funny cuz i swear that you were hyping those exact ones you got initially that supposedly "sounded like trash" now to no end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 C'mon chill man up to what you write meng. Back tracking like that is weakkk.


----------



## kahaluu

mochill said:


> Now that I ordered the x5 I'll see if that's the end all dap


 

 No way. Something better will always come out in the future.


----------



## Vain III

sfwalcer said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > *I made two mistakes of buying for eBay...and both sounded like trash*..but the one I got from penonaudio.com sound spectacular and wonderful for so cheap..
> ...




Exactly what I was thinking Box.


----------



## sfwalcer

vain iii said:


> Exactly what I was thinking Box.


 
 ^

  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Exesteils

FX850 dropped to ¥33500 over the course of a week. Will hold off the purchase for awhile longer.


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FWGTYWW/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1396038100&sr=8-1&keywords=re700&condition=new
  
 If people are still interested in the re700s, they are going for $121 right now.
  
 Annoying upper mid/low treble, but awesome, AWESOME bass, and great mids.


----------



## mikaveli06

Arrived today....initial impression is absolute best mids/vocals ive ever heard. Very emotional. Bass does not sound like an BA at all, even more dynamic than doppios. Will compare with the Te-05 soon. Gonna let them play overnight, but not sure if burn in effects BA as much as dynamics.


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Congrats!!!
  
 Vs FTW!!!


----------



## akarise

mikaveli06 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on getting them! Are they the CG version? Yeah the mids are seriously something else entirely, FAD worked some magic in the Heaven V and VI. I think burn-in effects these due to the BAM mechanism, noticed a definite increase in bass impact.


----------



## mikaveli06

Chrome copper vi's


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys, 'wanna share this to MH1 fans here...
  
 I finally found the REAL Sony MH1 upgrade.
 T-PEOS H-300 + Comply TSX200 = MH1 refined in all aspects!
  
 The Comply TSX200 smoothens the highs to almost MH1 levels.
 Had them on all night and they sound so smooth yet detailed.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys, 'wanna share this to MH1 fans here...
> 
> I finally found the REAL Sony MH1 upgrade.
> T-PEOS H-300 + Comply TSX200 = MH1 refined in all aspects!
> ...


 
 ^ The TOTAL upgrade to these Sony MH1/C is the VSonic hybrid tips!!!





MY GAWD!!!
  
 Plus a lil' something something else extra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thought those FAD Heaven Vs were impressive before, LMAO these MH1/Cs made me no longer desire them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 FULL RETARD TYME!!!


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ The TOTAL upgrade to these Sony MH1/C is the VSonic hybrid tips!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm really curious about those FADs... hopefully someday I get to at least audition them.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> I'm really curious about those FADs... hopefully someday I get to at least audition them.


 

 ^ After i got a set of these MH1Cs back for free, i was blown away by how similar they were to the FAD Vs as well as the Sony H3s in not just sonic presentation but capabilities as well. The only things that these MH1Cs were missing was some treble extension due to its smoothness, as well as a bit boomy in the bass regions  and without the HD resolution, esp in the mids compared to the FAD Vs and the H3s, but they sound like they got about 80% of what the Vs and H3s offers give or take.
  
 With the VSonic hybrid tips and stuffing the bass vent/port with some small pieces of earbud foam these MH1/Cs are SERIOUSLY much more clear with better resolution probably due to the stiffness of the VSonic tips which helps to "focus" the overall sound if you may. The foam helps to tame the boominess of the bass also attributes to a much better/ tighter low end. In totality the resolution of the mids seems to also have improved due such simple changes. WOW!!!
  
 So....
  
 ^ If anyone have the VSonic hybrid tips go try them on the Sony MH1/Cs......
... specifically those dark blue and green ones, the smaller ones don't work cuz it's too shallow.
  
 Then alls you need to do if cut some tiny tiny pieces of earbud foam, or other types of foam and stuff the vents of these MH1/C with a sewing needle.
  
 The foam vent stuffing mod is more clean looking than the tape mod methinks.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^ After i got a set of these MH1Cs back for free,* i was blown away by how similar they were to the FAD Vs as well as the Sony H3s in not just sonic presentation but capabilities as well*. The only things that these MH1Cs were missing was some treble extension due to its smoothness, as well as a bit boomy in the bass regions  and without the HD resolution, esp in the mids compared to the FAD Vs and the H3s, but they sound like they got about 80% of what the Vs and H3s offers give or take.


 
  
 Then you gotta hear the H300 + Comply TSX200...


----------



## DannyBai

You're crazy sf.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ After i got a set of these MH1Cs back for free, i was blown away by how similar they were to the FAD Vs as well as the Sony H3s in not just sonic presentation but capabilities as well. The only things that these MH1Cs were missing was some treble extension due to its smoothness, as well as a bit boomy in the bass regions  and without the HD resolution, esp in the mids compared to the FAD Vs and the H3s, but they sound like they got about 80% of what the Vs and H3s offers give or take.
> 
> With the VSonic hybrid tips and stuffing the bass vent/port with some small pieces of earbud foam these MH1/Cs are SERIOUSLY much more clear with better resolution probably due to the stiffness of the VSonic tips which helps to "focus" the overall sound if you may. The foam helps to tame the boominess of the bass also attributes to a much better/ tighter low end. In totality the resolution of the mids seems to also have improved due such simple changes. WOW!!!
> 
> ...


 

 So pretty much this is your idea of a bit boomy then.


----------



## sfwalcer

d marc0 said:


> Then you gotta hear the H300 + Comply TSX200...


 
 ^ No need for no H300s when you got these cheapo Sonys that sound AMAZING for literally peanuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No the schitty on the other hand...... 
  
 But i have learned to master them already so it doesn't bug me THAT much now, they are actually growing on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT!!!
  
  


dannybai said:


> You're crazy sf.


 
  
 ^ i schitt you not Danny, i wanted those FAD Vs so badly initially but from what i am hearing outta' this simple modded/ tip rolled MH1/Cs i am no longer in a rush to get the Vs and esp. the H3s due to how scary they are similar sounding/ performing. NO JOKE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 No doubt the FAD Vs and H3s are mo' refined across the spectrum but they ain't even THAT much better now.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> So pretty much this is your idea of a bit boomy then.


 

 ^ Welp if this is NEWS to ya' none of my stuff is for BASS SISSYS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just some TOTALphile BALLISTIC TANK CANNON MENG!!!


----------



## Exesteils

I think by amount alone, the H-200 are about as much as I'd like when it comes to bass. Quality, tightness and rumble are another thing.

So if they are anything to go by, "basshead" phones will be last thing on my list. Lol


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Welp if this is NEWS to ya' none of my stuff is for BASS SISSYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have at it eggcarton.
  
 Here's you new avatar


----------



## doctorjazz

pastapipo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Since don't see too many discoveries right now, post some music I discovered yesterday.
> ...




I looked at that-$10 iem from Indonesia, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> I looked at that-$10 iem from Indonesia, anyone know anything about them?




They're actually from Taiwan. I've heard the A33 and tbh, I'm not impressed.


----------



## DannyBai

Maybe I need to hear those MH1C's again but then again, can't do that cable.


----------



## waynes world

They should have supplied razor blades along with the cable to help end the misery quicker


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> They should have supplied razor blades along with the cable to help end the misery quicker


 

 That's the Mh1d you're thinking of with the upgraded cable 5 Styles to choose from no less


----------



## waynes world

Having said that, I was pretty re-impressed with the sound of them with the vmoda bliss tips. I have some vsonic tips, so I'll probaby try them out (and leave the razor blades in another room just to be safe lol).


----------



## doctorjazz

Googled them, didn't find much, an Indonesian site selling them, that's where that came from. Currently listening to Earsonic SM64, got them used at a decent price on the For Sale forum. Have the currently hot JVC Woodies, the Sony H3, Doppios, all fairly recent arrivals, all on Kazillion hour burn in wait line, haven't spent much time to them, pre burn in audition seems to be dangerous for me. Awaiting 1 or 2 more. Auditioning W40. Have to say, really liking the SM64's, slightly warm, deliciously detailed without throwing detail in your face, nice extension both ends of spectrum, wide stage. Yeah, my usual fit problems (always my left ear...), similar idea/shape to Westone, but larger, think I have pretty good fit now. Gonna listen a bit, later...


----------



## mochill

Re bought the Sony mh1c...ZMF RECABLED...7N OCC SILVER PLATED COPPER IN BLACK AND OYXCIDE RHODIUM PLATED RIGHT ANGLED PLUG FOR $129....CANT WAIT


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Maybe I need to hear those MH1C's again but then again, can't do that cable.


 
 ^ i was like damn these are damn nice after i re-listened to them but wasn't floored cuz they were not as refined as the Heave Vs/ H3s but like i be saying they are a crazy similar sound/presentation so..... around 80% of the sound of the FAD Vs sounds about right.
  
  Am COMPLETELY floored after i changed to the VSonic hybrid tips with the foam bass vent stuffing mod. Was messin' with them couple of times with tape, band-aid, etc earlier this wekk and just couldn't get them to increase in resolution/ treble extension while taming the boomy bass all at the same time. I was using the stock VSonic black tips which gave them crazy nice bass but it was still missing something so... i tried the VSonic hybrid tips and BAM!!! All the problems i had with them seems to have been addressed.
  
 There is always the ZMF re-cable services for $100 which includes the iems but my cheap arse ain't spending THAT much for just a re-cable. haha For $50 to $65 maybe.
  
  


waynes world said:


> They should have supplied razor blades along with the cable to help end the misery quicker


 
  
 +


hutnicks said:


> That's the Mh1d you're thinking of with the upgraded cable 5 Styles to choose from no less


 
 ^  ahahahahahahahah.....
..... NO!!! : P
  
  


mochill said:


> Re bought the Sony mh1c...ZMF RECABLED...7N OCC SILVER PLATED COPPER IN BLACK AND OYXCIDE RHODIUM PLATED RIGHT ANGLED PLUG FOR $129....CANT WAIT


 
 ^
 BUT WHY???!!! For a bit mo' you can get the Heaven Vs??? LMAO


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^ i was like damn these are damn nice after i re-listened to them but wasn't floored cuz they were not as refined as the Heave Vs/ H3s but like i be saying they are a crazy similar sound/presentation so..... around 80% of the sound of the FAD Vs sounds about right.
> 
> Am COMPLETELY floored after i changed to the VSonic hybrid tips with the foam bass vent stuffing mod. Was messin' with them couple of times with tape, band-aid, etc earlier this wekk and just couldn't get them to increase in resolution/ treble extension while taming the boomy bass all at the same time. I was using the stock VSonic black tips which gave them crazy nice bass but it was still missing something so... i tried the VSonic hybrid tips and BAM!!! All the problems i had with them seems to have been addressed.
> 
> ...


 

 Or ETY HF5's or ...


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Lets just say these MH1/C got CRAZY modding potential from what i am hearing with my simple tip changes/ filters etc etc. These can be masterly tuned if there are folks out there that are willing to put in the work/ has the modding experience, but sadly it ain't likely gonna' happen cuz it took FOREVER to just find someone that is willing to re-cable them. LMAO
  
 I need to get more of those VSonic hybrid tips!!! LoL
  
 Anyone that have extra dark blue ones that are willing to hook me up???


----------



## mochill

Don't care for heaven 5...have ostry kc06


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Or ETY HF5's or ...


 
 ^
 Those ear rape lean and mean ETYs ain't a direct upgrade to these MH1/Cs though......
  
  


mochill said:


> Don't care for heaven 5...have ostry kc06


 
 ^ Whatever floats your boat meng, congrats on those naruto ostrys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
.........


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those ear rape lean and mean ETYs ain't a direct upgrade to these MH1/Cs though......


 
 Bass ackwards 2Ply. Sony's have no where near the balance and delivery of the ety's. If people are going to start peeing away hundreds of bucks on em for a bloody recable they seriously need to grab hold of some visene and get with the program.


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Bass ackwards 2Ply. Sony's have no where near the balance and delivery of the ety's. If people are going to start peeing away hundreds of bucks on em for a bloody recable they seriously need to grab hold of some visene and get with the program.


 

 ^


----------



## quisxx

Where could I get the vsonic tips from?


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^


 

 nothing whatsoever to do with hate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Spending that kind of money on those is


----------



## sfwalcer

quisxx said:


> Where could I get the vsonic tips from?


 
 ^ Some of VSonics lineup has it and some don't. I know for certain the all the gr07 variants has it as well as the VC 02 methinks.....
  
 The VSD1s on the other hand don't come with those VSonic hybrid tips.
  
  


hutnicks said:


> nothing whatsoever to do with hate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ ehhh thats just no, cuz i hope at least one is of the opposite sex.


----------



## mikaveli06

quisxx said:


> Where could I get the vsonic tips from?


 
 Ive searched all over for them, just missed a seton ebay last week by couple hrs.  even emailed vsonic but no response.  Was able to find the sony foam stuffed hybrids but still like the blue vsonics....although the tips that come with the heaven VIs are very nice also


----------



## Exesteils

quisxx said:


> Where could I get the vsonic tips from?




Like Sf said, cheapest would be the Vsonic VC02. Don't think they are sold separately.


----------



## d marc0

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> 
> ^ Whatever floats your boat meng, congrats on those naruto ostrys.
> ...




LOL datebayoo!


----------



## mochill

Gotta hear them then talk


----------



## mochill

They are errie excellent


----------



## nick n

Bring on the "a" variant so long as the red is not beatsesque.


----------



## Exesteils

nick n said:


> Bring on the "a" variant so long as the red is not beatsesque.




+1

I wish we could do custom engravings, but that seems to unavailable for outside China.


----------



## mochill

The cable is gr07 bass edition style


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, liking the HK CL, just went for dog walk, definitely worth less than $100, OK at regular price imo. Didn't do any direct showdown, but smooth, detailed, open. AT-IMH70 also coming along with burn in, dynamic, exciting sound (using dynamic drivers, natch), good purchases...going away for the weekend, bring some phones with me, try for some comparisons if I can get to it.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> OK, liking the HK CL, just went for dog walk, definitely worth less than $100, OK at regular price imo. Didn't do any direct showdown, but smooth, detailed, open. AT-IMH70 also coming along with burn in, dynamic, exciting sound (using dynamic drivers, natch), good purchases...going away for the weekend, bring some phones with me, try for some comparisons if I can get to it.



The CLs nake noise when youre on the move right? Definitely worth 65 doplars, already ordered it for 85 dollars


----------



## doctorjazz

I didn't find microphonics too bad, some headphones are impossible to listen to on the dog walk, didn't find the noise intrusive this morning, enjoyed the listening.


----------



## mechgamer123

Been a while since I posted here. I was supposed to get some Fostex T20RPs from an eBay seller and they sent me a Sony MDR-CD280 instead. 
 The build quality is horrid, but if you could find these at a thrift store or yard sale for ~$30, these would probably be pretty good value! It's been a while since I listened to really cheap headphones though so maybe my opinion isn't totally valid.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Been a while since I posted here. I was supposed to get some Fostex T20RPs from an eBay seller and they sent me a Sony MDR-CD280 instead.
> The build quality is horrid, but if you could find these at a thrift store or yard sale for ~$30, these would probably be pretty good value! It's been a while since I listened to really cheap headphones though so maybe my opinion isn't totally valid.


 

 ^ BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! The jokes on you.......................
.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Custom Canned Fitted.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! The jokes on you.......................
> ..........
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey! How did you end up with those rockin' headphone stands? 
  
 All I got was this piece o crap!


----------



## Kamakahah

.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Hey! How did you end up with those rockin' headphone stands?
> 
> All I got was this piece o crap!


 

 ^ Cuz those AKG Sextitties of yours are crap that's why, fitting really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lets just say it was a 3 finger troll discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lovely woodie you got there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Goes well with dem....
  
 AKG.....


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Cuz those AKG Sextitties of yours are crap that's why, fitting really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha ha...


----------



## sfwalcer

kamakahah said:


> .


 

 ^ Hey was gonna' quote that epic line, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
  
 Like they say cardboard boxes a match made in heaven, it was meant to be. hoho


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ha ha...


 

 ^ ehhh shouldn't i be saying that to you cuz welp you gots them woodies and dem AKG sextitties...........................


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ ehhh shouldn't i be saying that to you cuz welp you gots them woodies and dem AKG sextitties...........................


 
  
 Lol - that _was_ you saying it to me!


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while since I posted here. I was supposed to get some Fostex T20RPs from an eBay seller and they sent me a Sony MDR-CD280 instead.
> ...


 
 Two pairs of the same headphones meng? What's wrong with you???


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mechgamer123 said:


> Two pairs of the same headphones meng? What's wrong with you???


 
 Backup, meng. Backup. But wait, aren't those *stock*? You plan to mod, Masa SF?


----------



## mechgamer123

thatbeatsguy said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Two pairs of the same headphones meng? What's wrong with you???
> ...


 
 If I'm not mistaken, those are 840 pads on both sets, so neither is stock.


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Two pairs of the same headphones meng? What's wrong with you???


 
 ^
 C'mon son, the zombie apocalypse is almost upon us meng. Gotta' stash up or get eatin' up boi!!!
... sawee for the Kpop stuff, cuz i know how you animu freaks are sensitive to those thangs. : P
  
  
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Backup, meng. Backup. But wait, aren't those *stock*? You plan to mod, Masa SF?


 
  
 +


mechgamer123 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those are 840 pads on both sets, so neither is stock.


 
 ^
  
 What animu freak said.....
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/647391/w-rap-sucks-2-0-rap-hiphop-appreciation-thread/3255#post_10387319 





> ^ Two different tuning.
> 
> One is mo' bass/ note/ texture heavy, while the other one is mo' airy/ brighter/ with more sparkle.
> 
> ...


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Two pairs of the same headphones meng? What's wrong with you???
> ...


 
 Dude I love the K-Pop gifs, it's some of the anti-Korean snobs in the animu thread that don't like them.
  
 Ohh, so are those both the ZMF modded cans by any chance with versions 1 and 2?


----------



## Exesteils

mechgamer123 said:


> Dude I love the K-Pop gifs, it's some of the anti-Korean snobs in the animu thread that don't like them.
> 
> Ohh, so are those both the ZMF modded cans by any chance with versions 1 and 2?


 

 A random mechy appears. Wassup.


----------



## mechgamer123

exesteils said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I love the K-Pop gifs, it's some of the anti-Korean snobs in the animu thread that don't like them.
> ...


 
 Not much. Just using the highest fidelity setup in the history of my H-F career:
 iPod Classic -> Silver LOD -> Fiio E07k (gee wonder where I got those? ) -> Grahm Slee Solo someone gave to me for free ->MDR-CD280s. 
 These are far from perfect, it sounds like there's some distortion or treble nulls covering up some of the clarity and detail, the bass is distorted, and there's a midrange emphasis somewhere, meaning these are not neutral by any means. However, I enjoy the distorted bass because it adds more punch making these sound closer to speakers IMO, and the upper midrange emphasis makes K/J/L/M/N/O/P-pop with female vocals sound great!


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> Dude I love the K-Pop gifs, it's some of the anti-Korean snobs in the animu thread that don't like them.
> 
> Ohh, so are those both the ZMF modded cans by any chance with versions 1 and 2?


 
 ^ Nah these ain't the ZMF mods, these are from a secret mad moddster. We just affectionately calls it the N'fd T50RPs for now.....
  
 BUT speaking of ZMF some dood started a thread that is willing to put his set on tour it seems. I might sign up for it and do a lil' comparo to see how those ZMFs sacks up.
  
 One of the sets i have to recently send back to get a fix up cuz of some minor issues so these ain't completely ready for prime tyme yet, but i still have one of the sets which works perfect. 
  
  


exesteils said:


> A random mechy appears. Wassup.


 
 ^ Random this mofo is a regular now, where's your arse been???
  
 Or should i say WHO IS YOU!!!


----------



## Exesteils

mechgamer123 said:


> Not much. Just using the highest fidelity setup in the history of my H-F career:
> iPod Classic -> Silver LOD -> Fiio E07k (gee wonder where I got those? ) -> Grahm Slee Solo someone gave to me for free ->MDR-CD280s.
> These are far from perfect, it sounds like there's some distortion or treble nulls covering up some of the clarity and detail, the bass is distorted, and there's a midrange emphasis somewhere, meaning these are not neutral by any means. However, I enjoy the distorted bass because it adds more punch making these sound closer to speakers IMO, and the upper midrange emphasis makes K/J/L/M/N/O/P-pop with female vocals sound great!


 
  
 Never got to try the Grahm Slee Solos. I kinda get what you're saying on certain distortions making certain musics sound better, like how someone in the AAMML thread claiming the K701s go well with K-on music....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Random this mofo is a regular now, where's your arse been???
> 
> Or should i say WHO IS YOU!!!


 

 I've been asleep. Gravesweeping is hard work yo. And the guy's a regular in the animu thread, so having random encounters outside it is rare. 

 Also, you need to get you hands on those ZMFs, I've heard some pretty good things and I want the cardboard's verdict. Totalphile or not


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Never got to try the Grahm Slee Solos. I kinda get what you're saying on certain distortions making certain musics sound better, like how someone in the AAMML thread claiming the K701s go well with K-on music.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh speaking of dem animu freaks, what's up with you mofos and your uppity high-end gears??? LoL Seems like ya'll are too hipster to try FOTM gears or something so maybe that's why an animu sighting here seems so weird. I know ya'll are noobs as well so why not get in on the "Discovery" action if you knowhatimeng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you're hooked you're hooked fo' lyfe, even worse than dat animu addiction. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Yeppp i should really sign up for that tour if it will really happen that is. Been curious about those ZMF but is not willing to drop such serious cash on some random moddster is alls. The dood seems like he know what he is doing and is pretty creative with his mods as well. So yeah will sign up for that tour thing fo' sho then.


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I love the K-Pop gifs, it's some of the anti-Korean snobs in the animu thread that don't like them.
> ...


 
 Oooh, mind linking me to that? I'd be interesting in doing a shootout with my Mad Doggies!
  


exesteils said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Not much. Just using the highest fidelity setup in the history of my H-F career:
> ...


 
 Borisu gave it to me... I was gonna put a case on it and sell it but never got around to it, so he just told me to keep it. 
 If I have the luggage room, I think I'll bring it and these sonys back up to my uni so I can do some proper comparos!


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Oh speaking of dem animu freaks, what's up with you mofos and your uppity high-end gears??? LoL Seems like ya'll are too hipster to try FOTM gears or something so maybe that's why an animu sighting here seems so weird. I know ya'll are noobs as well so why not get in on the "Discovery" action if you knowhatimeng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> Oh speaking of dem animu freaks, what's up with you mofos and your uppity high-end gears??? LoL Seems like ya'll are too hipster to try FOTM gears or something so maybe that's why an animu sighting here seems so weird. I know ya'll are noobs as well so why not get in on the "Discovery" action if you knowhatimeng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Most of the animu threaders actually have really crappy low end gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Seems you either have STAX or headphones that sound bad. Course that might be my preferences creeping in there as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I never did like the AKG X70Y series the first, second, third, or fourth time I tried them.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Oh speaking of dem animu freaks, what's up with you mofos and your uppity high-end gears??? LoL Seems like ya'll are too hipster to try FOTM gears or something so maybe that's why an animu sighting here seems so weird. I know ya'll are noobs as well so why not get in on the "Discovery" action if you knowhatimeng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I'm a regular over here. Had the Doppios and a chance to listen to the TE-05. The KC06 and FX850 are next on the list. I just have to move some gear 1st.

 Besides, I was one of the firsts to hype the Onkyos meng, git on my level.


----------



## TwinQY

hutnicks said:


>


----------



## mechgamer123

TWINQY LIVES!


----------



## sfwalcer

mechgamer123 said:


> *Oooh, mind linking me to that? I'd be interesting in doing a shootout with my Mad Doggies!*
> 
> Borisu gave it to me... I was gonna put a case on it and sell it but never got around to it, so he just told me to keep it.
> If I have the luggage room, I think I'll bring it and these sonys back up to my uni so I can do some proper comparos!


 
 Oooh Ooooh Ooooooh then you can send me your mad doggies as well as those after you get to audition them. PERFECT!!! : P
  
 Here ya' go.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/712277/zmf-headphones-appreciation-thread-zmf-zpex-v-2-review-and-tour
  
 BACK OF THE LINE!!!

  
  
  


hutnicks said:


>


 
 ^
.... but what did you not do did....'nt??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YOU'RE LOSING ME AGAIN NUT-NICKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


mechgamer123 said:


> *Most of the animu threaders actually have really crappy low end gear.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^ ahahahahahaha that would be funny if it wasn't go sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You pulling my leg here mech??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Dem animu mofos seems loaded meng.


----------



## mechgamer123

sfwalcer said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > *Oooh, mind linking me to that? I'd be interesting in doing a shootout with my Mad Doggies!*
> ...


 
 Nah, I'm good.  
 I signed up though.
  
 Well, I guess it depends on your definition of animu threaders. If you're talking everyone who posts, the ratio is pretty normal. As far as the people who waste a ton of their posts there, sure I'd say they generally have higher end gear. Lots of us have STAX that's for sure! XD


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Hey, I'm a regular over here. Had the Doppios and a chance to listen to the TE-05. The KC06 and FX850 are next on the list. I just have to move some gear 1st.
> 
> Besides, I was one of the firsts to hype the Onkyos meng, git on my level.


 
 ^ meh membership takes mo' than just gear swag brag, you gots to give back meng. SHOW ME WHATCHA' BE HYPIN' WITH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


twinqy said:


>


 
 ^ Yes YES YESSS!!! dem ho hos are indeed better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 FINALLY you lowly twinkies know your proper place up in herrrr.
  
  


mechgamer123 said:


> TWINQY LIVES!


 
 ^ Meh twinkies are overrated ho hos is what's up, check post above. Da' Troof/ proof from the sauce itself.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> Oooh Ooooh Ooooooh then you can send me your mad doggies as well as those after you get to audition them. PERFECT!!! : P
> 
> Here ya' go.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/712277/zmf-headphones-appreciation-thread-zmf-zpex-v-2-review-and-tour
> ...


 

 Who you kidding? You were lost in the womb. How'd you miss out on the AD tour then? Saving yourself up for a lesser product tour? Your Posse's giving you bad advice.


----------



## TwinQY

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Yes YES YESSS!!! dem ho hos are indeed better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your total infatuation with all things Hostess seems just a tad bit suspicious. So when can I expect a secret love confession letter written on soggy cardboard around here?


----------



## sfwalcer

hutnicks said:


> Who you kidding? You were lost in the womb. How'd you miss out on the AD tour then? Saving yourself up for a lesser product tour? Your Posse's giving you bad advice.


 
 ^ Meh those red glossy alpha doggies never interested me THAT much, esp for the price they were selling for. So didn't bother to sign up for the tour. Plus wasn't as experienced back then, welp is still a noob but at least i know what i am talking about half of the tyme i hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Welp if not at least i know what i am wearing........
........ SWAG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


twinqy said:


> Your total infatuation with all things Hostess seems just a tad bit suspicious. So when can I expect a secret love confession letter written on soggy cardboard around here?


 
 ^
 i ain't writing and confessin' to schiit!!! You know what I AM SUSPICIOUS of......, you Canned mofos needs to serious take that swag filled diaper pants wannabe back to where it came from tbh, along with dat yellow piece of anal confection concoction.
  
 IT"S A CONSPIRACY YA'LL!!!
  
 DAT CANNED LAND TAKEOVA' HAS BEGUN!!!


----------



## nick n

,


----------



## mochill

?...what's this nonsense


----------



## Kamakahah

I've tried my best to understand the past three pages, but by brain shuts off after the first use of Ebonics. My years of studying English grammar refuse to accept it.

If at some point I assimilate and begin to write in a similar fashion to what we've all just witnessed, please kill me. As payment you may have all my audio related gear.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> ,


 
 ^

  


mochill said:


> ?...what's this nonsense


 
 ^



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






   
  
 Quote:


kamakahah said:


> I've tried my best to understand the past three pages, but by brain shuts off after the first use of Ebonics. My years of studying English grammar refuse to accept it.
> 
> If at some point I assimilate and begin to write in a similar fashion to what we've all just witnessed, *please kill me. As payment you may have all my audio related gear.*


 
 ^
 nuff said.....
  but.......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 ^ On that note.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.... your gears boi!!!


  
.... cuz you just got schooled!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nihontoman

To be fair, that **** got old about a year ago, so... 

On anothet note, I enjoy my latest purchase kz omx2 - it is a pretty capable little earbud. Really spacious and open sound after some short burn-in... Was easily best 7$ spent on audio related stuff...


----------



## mochill

Now get the ostry kc06 in gold and be happy


----------



## daveyostrow

kamakahah said:


> I've tried my best to understand the past three pages, but by brain shuts off after the first use of Ebonics. My years of studying English grammar refuse to accept it.
> 
> *If at some point I assimilate and begin to write in a similar fashion to what we've all just witnessed*, please kill me. As payment you may have all my audio related gear.


 
 nice
 ...isnt ebonics an official dialect, with its own rules of grammar? Just seems like the anti-english grammar, like from bizzaro world. 
  
 fwalcer: you may have overlooked the condition here, but give it time. you never know.
  
 --------
  
 Mikros 90 should arrive any day now, kinda excited to try this bass mod.


----------



## mochill

What is this sorcery


----------



## mochill

Dem ostry is improving with burn in fo sho


----------



## laon

Did it blow away the FX850 yet?


----------



## sfwalcer

laon said:


> Did it blow away the FX850 yet?


 

 ^ Does he still clearly remember how those JVC woodies sound like is the real question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.... come @ me brah!!! : P


----------



## mochill

Blowing them away with a soda on the side


----------



## waynes world

^ Lol. You're a dangerous man mochill!


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Blowing them away with a soda on the side




Hopefully not too much as I opted for the Havi


----------



## mochill

Blowing those away as well and everything on my profile that I have


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Blowing those away as well and everything on my profile that I have




You are evil. Lol. 

I'll see how I like them B3 Pros 1st, then consider the KC06A.


----------



## mochill

I'm gonna get the kc06a as seeing these sound epic out of the box and are improving even tho the description say doesn't need burn in...getting really open and beautifully natural...my favorite sound signature with speed and clarity you wouldn't believe


----------



## Exesteils

That's interesting. Would you say the B3 have more bass than them? 

I'll be using these value IEMs for travel so fun is a big factor. Engaging sound is crucial. Would you say the Kc06 outperform the B3 in that aspect?


----------



## laon

Man you're doing a superb job hyping the thing mochill. I'm going to order the vanilla KC06 since the description they put for KC06A looks like a flag for bass boosted mid sucked variant ("more genre", "better dynamic") which I don't like.


----------



## 7cents

mochill said:


> I'm gonna get the kc06a as seeing these sound epic out of the box and are improving even tho the description say doesn't need burn in...getting really open and beautifully natural...my favorite sound signature with speed and clarity you wouldn't believe


 

 well, it's interesting to know if those kc06A will blow away fx850, te-05, dopios and b3?


----------



## vlenbo

The revival of the ckm77s....
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/712460/new-audio-technica-ckr-series-ckr10-ckr9-ckr7


----------



## Bananiq

Jokes aside - I would really like to hear some comparison of Ostry KC06 gold vs B3 Pro-1


----------



## Zelda

bananiq said:


> Jokes aside - I would really like to hear some comparison of Ostry KC06 *gold *vs B3 Pro-1


 
 gold and silver are the same thing


----------



## Bananiq

zelda said:


> gold and silver are the same thing


 

 that's dissapointing nevertheless comparing the original version to B3 would be good too


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> The revival of the ckm77s....
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/712460/new-audio-technica-ckr-series-ckr10-ckr9-ckr7



Oh baby! Ive got my eyes on that CKR9!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I want IEMs to go with my ES700s and AD900X to completely the trifecta. Even though they are old news I'm really considering a purchase of the CKS1000s. What are some IEMs you guys would recommend for around $130 or less? The ES700s are my favorite headphones so far if that helps at all


----------



## BenF

7s cameron said:


> I want IEMs to go with my ES700s and AD900X to completely the trifecta. Even though they are old news I'm really considering a purchase of the CKS1000s. What are some IEMs you guys would recommend for around $130 or less? The ES700s are my favorite headphones so far if that helps at all


 

 ES700 is mid-centric, Sony MH1C sounds somewhat similar.


----------



## 7S Cameron

benf said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I want IEMs to go with my ES700s and AD900X to completely the trifecta. Even though they are old news I'm really considering a purchase of the CKS1000s. What are some IEMs you guys would recommend for around $130 or less? The ES700s are my favorite headphones so far if that helps at all
> ...



Its funny that you mention that because I have been eyeballing those lately for some reason... I used to own them, but I only listened to then straight through my phone. Now that I have the DX50 they should be mind blowing! Am I looking at about $60 if I wanna purchase them?


----------



## BenF

7s cameron said:


> Its funny that you mention that because I have been eyeballing those lately for some reason... I used to own them, but I only listened to then straight through my phone. Now that I have the DX50 they should be mind blowing! Am I looking at about $60 if I wanna purchase them?


 

 44$:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smart-Key-Control-Genuine-Sony-MH1C-Headset-Handsfree-Earphones-For-Sony-Xperia-/400683645655


----------



## 7S Cameron

benf said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny that you mention that because I have been eyeballing those lately for some reason... I used to own them, but I only listened to then straight through my phone. Now that I have the DX50 they should be mind blowing! Am I looking at about $60 if I wanna purchase them?
> ...



Thanks man, Ive definitely got these on my radar! They can't be beat for the price!


----------



## mikaveli06

Ok, well spending time with the heaven vi's and its a love hate thing. Sound is off the chart good, soo good I cant listen to my te-05 anymore as it just sounds boring now. I thought there would be a shootout between the 2, but onlything fostex has advantage in is texture of the bass and cable. Thats it. Vi's are so emotional sounding and voices are so realistic and dtailed. Ive never heard so much detail in vocals. I listen to alot of older rap like 2pac and alot of rnb, kci and jojo etc. The emotion of pac in his music comes thru incredibally well.

I did listen to some clasical and acoustic and they are outstanding also. The imaging and staging are beautiful. They are also VERY sensitive as I had fiio x3 on low gain and mid 20s is very loud and clear as the fostex I bump up to near 40.


----------



## mikaveli06

Now for the hate

I absolutely hate flat cables. Even though the fit is very deep and secure, I much prefer over the ear braided cables. So search continues as im considering looking into westone w40, im 03 or 04, or sm64.


----------



## waynes world

The glory of victory!...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Ok, well spending time with the heaven vi's and its a love hate thing. Sound is off the chart good, soo good I cant listen to my te-05 anymore as it just sounds boring now. I thought there would be a shootout between the 2, but onlything fostex has advantage in is texture of the bass and cable. Thats it. Vi's are so emotional sounding and voices are so realistic and dtailed. Ive never heard so much detail in vocals. I listen to alot of older rap like 2pac and alot of rnb, kci and jojo etc. The emotion of pac in his music comes thru incredibally well.
> 
> I did listen to some clasical and acoustic and they are outstanding also. The imaging and staging are beautiful. They are also VERY sensitive as I had fiio x3 on low gain and mid 20s is very loud and clear as the fostex I bump up to near 40.


  


  


 You got me wanting the V's all over again!
  
 And the agony of defeat!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
 Quote:


mikaveli06 said:


> Now for the hate
> 
> I absolutely hate flat cables. Even though the fit is very deep and secure, I much prefer over the ear braided cables. So search continues as im considering looking into westone w40, im 03 or 04, or sm64.


----------



## mochill

Or get the ostry kc06


----------



## mochill

Tears drop from my eyes aleast 100times. From listening to the kc06


----------



## kova4a

mochill said:


> Tears drop from my eyes aleast 100times. From listening to the kc06


 
 It's hurting your ears that bad, huh?


----------



## doctorjazz

mochill said:


> Tears drop from my eyes aleast 100times. From listening to the kc06




That's not the kc06, that's Hay Fever


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> Now for the hate
> 
> I absolutely hate flat cables. Even though the fit is very deep and secure, I much prefer over the ear braided cables. So search continues as im considering looking into westone w40, im 03 or 04, or sm64.




Haven't head the others, W40 is a great sounding ism, cables just what you like as well.


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't head the others, W40 is a great sounding ism, cables just what you like as well.


I beleive it was some of ur posts that piqued my interest in them......

And what ive been waiting for, possiblr game changer....vsonic v7007 is finally happening http://www.head-fi.org/t/712572/review-vsonic-v7007-finally#post_10414040


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wait. I got some good word that this is actually going to be happening.. Wow! Finally.


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> April Fools my friend. Lol.


 

 Damn, I so wanted to believe...


----------



## Dsnuts

I got in on a review sample. Holy Smokes!!.


----------



## PeterDLai

LOL at least make a new more convincing image for the fake box.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, busy weekend, didn't get to post Dogwalk Discoveries over the weekend, so, a bit of catch up.

Been going easy on you guys, here's a avant gard deconstruction of the old Michael Jackson tune (still easier to hear than some of Vijay Iyer's music, but it's a start if you have any interest in post bop jazz)


Not the track I heard on the walk from this album, but limited by what's on Youtube...a good 'un, anyway, on this album, seems like Tom Waits meets up with The Band...

You can never have too many, "Naa Naa Naa Naa Naa" choruses, I always say (or is it, "Da Da Da Da Da DA Da DA"?)

Enough for now...


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't head the others, W40 is a great sounding ism, cables just what you like as well.
> ...




Hey, if I can't convince you to get new headphones, where will I get my stuff??!!!


----------



## mochill

April fools joke ^^^^^


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> I want IEMs to go with my ES700s and AD900X to completely the trifecta. Even though they are old news I'm really considering a purchase of the CKS1000s. What are some IEMs you guys would recommend for around $130 or less? The ES700s are my favorite headphones so far if that helps at all


 
 ^ The CKS1Ks are very similar to the ATH WS99s but the CKS1Ks is more refined in its overall micro detailing with slightly more nuances to their sound.
  
 Best for you to just wait for the Sony H3s when they drop in price tbh, cuz the H3s are nice upgrade to the CKS1Ks tbh.
  
  


benf said:


> *ES700 is mid-centric, Sony MH1C sounds somewhat similar.*


 
 ^ LAMO, NO!!!
  
 These two sound nothing like each other at all. The ES700s has a MUCH more delicate mid-centric sound with decent bass and treble ends, more like a gradual upside down "U", while the MH1Cs are almost bass cannon like in their presentation with a super smooth treble and nicely forward mids.
  
 The BIG bass of the MH1Cs was shocked me when i 1st heard them cuz did not expect them to be so bass, so compared to the mid centric sound of the ES700s they couldn't be farther from one another. The FAD V and the Sony H3s would be a complete and total upgrade to the MH1/Cs if you are looking for something with almost the dead exact sound/ presentation but brings the refinement to another couple of levels, esp. the H3s. 
  
  


benf said:


> 44$:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smart-Key-Control-Genuine-Sony-MH1C-Headset-Handsfree-Earphones-For-Sony-Xperia-/400683645655


 
 ^ But why would you get the MH1C for $44 when you can get the MH1 for $16 shipped in both black or white from this HK seller??? I ordered like last week and got them in this week, so shipping is a lil' more than a week which is CRAZY fast. But sadly it only comes with one set of tips unlike others that have gotten two sets of colored tips. :  (
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headset-MH1-EC250-adaptor-For-Sony-Lt26i-st26i-LT39i-C6603-LT36i-st27i-Z1-Black-/310844630845?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item485fc8a73d
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headset-MH1-EC250-adaptor-For-Sony-Lt27i-ST18i-WT19i-C6603-LT36i-st25i-Z1-White-/121256051311?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item1c3b6c826f
  
 But it does come with a lil' adapter for devices that these MH1 might not work on so...... not bad for the price at all. In fact i just ordered 2 more sets.


----------



## Shawn71

But is it worth $16 shipped???regardless of the tips.......


----------



## mochill

Just repurchased my fx850 ...now the wait for two weeks


----------



## laon

What happen to your first one?


----------



## mochill

Deceased by my careless mistake ...but after reunion it will feel so good . .


----------



## Exesteils

laon said:


> What happen to your first one?


 

 Someone decided to go and fix what he called "perfect", so karma came in to say "Hi"


----------



## peter123

Lol!

Congratulations, I know you missed them.


----------



## mikaveli06

mochill said:


> Deceased by my careless mistake ...but after reunion it will feel so good . .


both of my lasr tenso orders have been on my doorstep in 5-6 days.....pretty quick


----------



## mochill

Thanks peter...i know I'll enjoy the hell outta them.......plus I got extra tips and a cable


----------



## mochill

Also the fiio x5 should be here in a couple days


----------



## gyx11

deceased by careless mistake and you just simply go get another one. you must work in the grandest yoghurt shop in the galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm envious.

 i could add up the cost of all my gear (admittedly little) and it would be only enough for one FX850


----------



## vlenbo

Welp, the harman kardon cls arrived. They're pretty good for the price to be honest. I don't know about $200 good *as the mikros and re700s whoops them in bass quality, and the highs can be definitely subjective as the lower highs, upper mids of the audio technica aand mikros can be annoying sometimes* but other than that, these are pretty good. I like that the mids are more engaging than the audio technicas, and almost beats the engagement in the mikros90, I haven't done a direct comparison yet, but I do enjoy the detail these give out, just enough to be up there with the mikros. 
  
 The micro details are, surprisingly, present. I expected these kardons to miss out on some important nuances, but nope! It even doe sa great job of separating different tonality, pitch, and tones from singers and instruments. I love the highs on these, not as much as the mikros, but close enough to be satisfied (as the lower treble needs to be forwarded a bit).
  
  
 They are pretty nice looking, and are...surprisingly comfortable with glasses. I am not joking, no damage on the ears, sit flush on my ears with no comfort problems, compared to the jarring pain I had with the mikros 90 and re700 the first time I wore them. The mikros90 and re700 are MUCH more comfortable the way they are now, but if we are talking out of box comfort, these harmans do a great job! 
  
 Pretty good, people should buy this as a secondary headphone for the fun sound it provides.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Once again I've been stung by customs. My IM70 cost ¥10800 (£62/$104) from Amazon Japan, then shipping and usage fee from Tenso was £14 ($23) so £76 ($126) all in.

I received a letter today from Parcel Force saying I owed £6.79 import VAT and £13.50 clearance fee before they release my parcel so all in they've charged me £20.29 ($33.74) 

So after Tenso fees and customs I ended up paying £96 ($159.62). The last time I bought IEM's (CKN70) from Japan (via Tenso) I got charged £24 ($39.90) in customs. I think I might have to stick to purchases from the UK from now on.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Welp, the harman kardon cls arrived. They're pretty good for the price to be honest. I don't know about $200 good *as the mikros and re700s whoops them in bass quality, and the highs can be definitely subjective as the lower highs, upper mids of the audio technica aand mikros can be annoying sometimes* but other than that, these are pretty good. I like that the mids are more engaging than the audio technicas, and almost beats the engagement in the mikros90, I haven't done a direct comparison yet, but I do enjoy the detail these give out, just enough to be up there with the mikros.
> 
> The micro details are, surprisingly, present. I expected these kardons to miss out on some important nuances, but nope! It even doe sa great job of separating different tonality, pitch, and tones from singers and instruments. I love the highs on these, not as much as the mikros, but close enough to be satisfied (as the lower treble needs to be forwarded a bit).
> 
> ...





1+
Haven't had a chance to direct compare either, but I like the HK's, fun listen, holds up in audiophile checklist.


----------



## kahaluu

Wow, customs is tuff in Scotland.


----------



## Vain III

I'm back to being dac-less. The FireyeDA I got a few months back (after having the first one replaced) is now suffering from the same shoddy usb port. If I had my solder kit on hand I would take care of the problem myself, but I don't. Is the uDac 2 still the best usb dac under $150?


----------



## nehcrow

vain iii said:


> I'm back to being dac-less. The FireyeDA I got a few months back (after having the first one replaced) is now suffering from the same shoddy usb port. If I had my solder kit on hand I would take care of the problem myself, but I don't. Is the uDac 2 still the best usb dac under $150?




What bout the Modi and ODAC?


----------



## peter123

gee simpson said:


> Once again I've been stung by customs. My IM70 cost ¥10800 (£62/$104) from Amazon Japan, then shipping and usage fee from Tenso was £14 ($23) so £76 ($126) all in.
> 
> I received a letter today from Parcel Force saying I owed £6.79 import VAT and £13.50 clearance fee before they release my parcel so all in they've charged me £20.29 ($33.74)
> 
> So after Tenso fees and customs I ended up paying £96 ($159.62). The last time I bought IEM's (CKN70) from Japan (via Tenso) I got charged £24 ($39.90) in customs. I think I might have to stick to purchases from the UK from now on.




It's the same over here. One need to stay away from Japan, EU (since Norway is not a member) and the US since packages from there always get checked. The rest of Asia is very safe as long as the seller is willing to mark down the value of the content


----------



## Gee Simpson

kahaluu said:


> Wow, customs is tuff in Scotland.




Yeah, tell me about it 




peter123 said:


> It's the same over here. One need to stay away from Japan, EU (since Norway is not a member) and the US since packages from there always get checked. The rest of Asia is very safe as long as the seller is willing to mark down the value of the content




So would ordering from Accessory Jack (based in Hong Kong) be safe from customs if the seller was willing to mark down the price (which he was)?


----------



## Vain III

nehcrow said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back to being dac-less. The FireyeDA I got a few months back (after having the first one replaced) is now suffering from the same shoddy usb port. If I had my solder kit on hand I would take care of the problem myself, but I don't. Is the uDac 2 still the best usb dac under $150?
> ...




Modi doesn't have a 3.5mm output jack, does it? It also seems quite big. I'm going to be using this with my phone as well as my PC. I'd prefer not carrying around a 3.5mm female to RCA cable as well. I'll definitely give the odac a listen.


----------



## Change is Good

What up, fellas? Been a while since I've swung through...
  
 Well, reason being is I've been quite content with what I have... and funds are tight...


----------



## sfwalcer

change is good said:


> What up, fellas? Been a while since I've swung through...
> 
> Well, reason being is I've been quite content with what I have... and funds are tight...


 

 ^ Who the Fff is you???


----------



## Change is Good

Lazy McWhiskey is my stage name


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Carlton is my name trollin' is ma' game.


----------



## peter123

gee simpson said:


> Yeah, tell me about it
> So would ordering from Accessory Jack (based in Hong Kong) be safe from customs if the seller was willing to mark down the price (which he was)?




Although I've never used Accessory Jack I can say in general that I've never got any claim on packages from HK with lowered value, and I've gotten a whole lot of them 

Of course I cannot guarantee this, but it's his it has worked for me so far.


----------



## mochill

http://www.accessoryjack.com/philips-fidelio-l2-over-ear-headphones-with-mic-for-smartphone-black.html




discovery


----------



## dweaver

Interesting find, I have been intrigued by the L2 for a while. But I have to sell off a bunch of gear before I buy anything else.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> 1+
> Haven't had a chance to direct compare either, but I like the HK's, fun listen, holds up in audiophile checklist.


 
 +1


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I want IEMs to go with my ES700s and AD900X to completely the trifecta. Even though they are old news I'm really considering a purchase of the CKS1000s. What are some IEMs you guys would recommend for around $130 or less? The ES700s are my favorite headphones so far if that helps at all
> ...


 
 Thanks man! You're always looking out for me!  Any chance you or anyone reading this could do a comparison between the CKS1000, FAD V, and Sony H3? Those are the 3 I'm looking at right now.. I'm definitely ordering those MH1s since they are cheap as ****! I've only owned the MH1C, but I've heard the sound is exactly the same.


----------



## doctorjazz

This had me hog-tied for hours!!! (from the Deals Discovery Thread)
http://www.headphone.com/headphones/headroom-hamphones.php?utm_source=HeadRoom+Newsletter+Subscribers&utm_campaign=7a978ca964-feb20_2014_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6540f969ed-7a978ca964-92689489


----------



## Gee Simpson

peter123 said:


> Although I've never used Accessory Jack I can say in general that I've never got any claim on packages from HK with lowered value, and I've gotten a whole lot of them
> 
> Of course I cannot guarantee this, but it's his it has worked for me so far.




Ah damn  

I had ordered the IM70 from them a few weeks back but they were awaiting more stock which the guy told me there would be around a 2 weeks wait so I cancelled my order which came to £65\$108 with postage included. He couldn't guarantee when they would be back in stock as he hadn't heard back from audio technica so I decided to order from Amazon.jp via Tenso which cost me £96/$159. Oh well, you win some lose some I guess. 

They should be here tomorrow as I've paid the customs charges now. On a positive note, Accessory Jack STILL doesn't have them back in stock, still says 'back order: within 14 days' so maybe it wasn't me to be there. Also, I've seen various posts from people on these forums who own the IM70 say that they sound like $200 iem's so that makes me feel a little better. Of course as you said, there is no absolute guarantee that I wouldn't have been charged customs if I had ordered from Accessory Jack anyway. They seem to be pretty strict here in the UK.

Fingers crossed they sound worthy of the £96 to me!


----------



## doctorjazz

I got the same AT IM70 from Accessory Jack, not sure exactly how long it took, I think it was in the neighborhood of about 2 months, but eventually I did get them. Not the place to buy them if you're impatient...as it happens, had other stuff keeping me occupied, so didn't mind the wait.


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> I got the same AT IM70 from Accessory Jack, not sure exactly how long it took, I think it was in the neighborhood of about 2 months, but eventually I did get them. Not the place to buy them if you're impatient...as it happens, had other stuff keeping me occupied, so didn't mind the wait.




2 months.. wow :eek: 

How do they sound, price wise how much would you say they're worth?


----------



## doctorjazz

They're OK, have to say didn't listen much, been on a buying spree, mostly listening to the JVC Woodies, Heaven V's, Westone W40, Doppio, HK over ear, don't think the AT is up to that competition, but, as I said, haven't had the chance to spend "quality" time with them. Throw them and some of the others on and try for quickie impressions when I get the chance.


----------



## doctorjazz

They definitely have a different personality than all the BA and hybrid iems I've been listening to, jump out at you, didn't think highs and resolution that great, but take it with a grain of salt, had burn in since, that was out of the box, and really need to give them some time (now if only someone could give ME some time.....:rolleyes:.


----------



## akarise

7s cameron said:


> Thanks man! You're always looking out for me!  Any chance you or anyone reading this could do a comparison between the CKS1000, FAD V, and Sony H3? Those are the 3 I'm looking at right now.. I'm definitely ordering those MH1s since they are cheap as ****! I've only owned the MH1C, but I've heard the sound is exactly the same.


 
  
 If you love the AD900X and ES700, then I would say the FAD Heaven V would suit your tastes. I had the AD900X, CKS1000, and Heaven V, and I would have to say the Heaven V is by far my favorite out of the three. The CKS1000's mids are too recessed, at least for my tastes, so if you like the ES700 which are mid-centric, the Heaven V is probably perfect for you. Plus the Heaven V is just far more refined throughout compared to the CKS1000 and sounds much more coherent in terms of soundstage and imaging. The CKS1000 did some weird things with the soundstage, it was very wide but didn't sound natural and placement of instruments got kinda strange.


----------



## doctorjazz

...actually have the AT IM70's on the burn in station now...


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> They're OK, have to say didn't listen much, been on a buying spree, mostly listening to the JVC Woodies, Heaven V's, Westone W40, Doppio, HK over ear, don't think the AT is up to that competition, but, as I said, haven't had the chance to spend "quality" time with them. Throw them and some of the others on and try for quickie impressions when I get the chance.


 
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> They definitely have a different personality than all the BA and hybrid iems I've been listening to, jump out at you, didn't think highs and resolution that great, but take it with a grain of salt, had burn in since, that was out of the box, and really need to give them some time (now if only someone could give ME some time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ericp seemed to rate them quite highly, in the same or near enough bracket to the Doppio's and TE-05 so hopefully your opinion on them changes


----------



## 7S Cameron

akarise said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man! You're always looking out for me!  Any chance you or anyone reading this could do a comparison between the CKS1000, FAD V, and Sony H3? Those are the 3 I'm looking at right now.. I'm definitely ordering those MH1s since they are cheap as ****! I've only owned the MH1C, but I've heard the sound is exactly the same.
> ...



Interesting. I really appreciate the response! The FAD V really sounds like the IEM for me! Have you heard the Sony H3?


----------



## akarise

7s cameron said:


> Interesting. I really appreciate the response! The FAD V really sounds like the IEM for me! Have you heard the Sony H3?


 
  
 Unfortunately I haven't heard the H3, but from what I've gotten from reading many impressions and comparisons, I feel like the H3 wouldn't fit my tastes either. I prefer tight, articulate, fast bass and slightly forward mids, and the H3 didn't seem to match that description.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Who the Fff is you???


 
  
 You're not nice!
  


change is good said:


> What up, fellas? Been a while since I've swung through...
> 
> Well, reason being is I've been quite content with what I have... and funds are tight...


 
  
 Funds are tight? Well, you know what I would tell ya! (since I've told it to ya already!)
(hint... Mikros 90)


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> *You're not nice!*
> 
> 
> Funds are* tight*? Well, you know what I would tell ya! (since I've told it to ya already!)
> (hint... Mikros 90)


 
 ^ Don't worry we tight like that. We go wayyyyyy back in dart W/rap Sucks Thread.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Don't worry we tight like that. We go wayyyyyy back in dart W/rap Sucks Thread.


 
  
 ^ Who the Fff is you???


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Who the Fff is you???


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> ^ Who the Fff is you???


 
 Here's your answer.
  
 Change is good + sfw can only be....this man.
  
  

  
I wanted to participate on this joke, why not right?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> ^ Who the Fff is you???


 

 ^ i am yo' e'ffin' daddy, what now boi!!!???


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ i am yo' e'ffin' daddy, what now boi!!!???


 
 Don't listen to him wayne, he's actually u.


----------



## vlenbo

I agree with both doctorblue and jazz's assessments on the harman kardon cls.
  
 These are truly good headphones for its current price.
  
 I just wish the treble was forwarded to the likes of the mikros90 (as it has similar detail on both)
  
 The bass has to be tight as the mikros and re700s. For some reason, it doesn't sound full like the re700s and mikros90. It sounds leaner, which is not so good imo. 
  
 The lack of lower treble makes the whole treble sound thin in comparison to the mikros90. The re700's harsh lower treble is hard to listen through. If it weren't for the bass and mids on those re700s, I would have sold it.
  
 Hopefully burn-in will correct this.
  
 In addition, there is something weird with the mids, I cannot actually put my finger on it. However, it only happens on some songs, so it is probably just me analyzing it a bit profoundly. I've done this profusely with the mikros90 and the re700s.
  
 Mids are only somewhat recessed at the moment.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Don't listen to him wayne, he's actually u.




That's true actually - I forgot about my split personality thing!


----------



## mochill

Betta get the ostry kc06a sunnnn


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Betta get the ostry kc06a sunnnn


 
 All depends, if it is $100 and an improvement over the normal kc06a, Take my money! not you though mochill, you have quite enough of that, lol.
  
 If not, can you please give your kc06 a tour while you have the kc06a? 
  
 You know, just in case we have those headphonelites saying it is not on par with their other gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 In fact, I'm one of them!
  
 Please lend me one so I can change my view of those ostrys!


----------



## Zelda

vlenbo said:


> I wanted to participate on this joke, why not right?


 
 Ok, this was very funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where's it from?


----------



## vlenbo

zelda said:


> Ok, this was very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Rush hour 3 baby!
  
 It is a good movie to rent. To buy? I don't know about that, lol. I did enjoy the first two, and those are definitely worth buying for me. However, it may be just nostalgia hitting me.


----------



## mochill

They are errie indeed my son  sooo unique and strange and so addicting


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> They are errie indeed my son  sooo unique and strange and so addicting


 
 The whole signature?
  
 What range of the spectrum catches your attention the most in quality?
  
 The highs, the mids, or the lows? 
  
 If it's any one of these (ESPECIALLY the bass and mids), then...
  
  
 I think I lost my will of resistance...


----------



## Zelda

vlenbo said:


> Rush hour 3 baby!
> 
> It is a good movie to rent. To buy? I don't know about that, lol. I did enjoy the first two, and those are definitely worth buying for me. However, it may be just nostalgia hitting me.


 
 Oh Jackie Chan! simply funny!
 Btw, get the Ostry!


----------



## vlenbo

zelda said:


> Oh Jackie Chan! simply funny!
> Btw, get the Ostry!


 
 Ugh..you sure I shouldn't wait for the kc06a? 
  
 Maybe it is a better idea to do so...?
  
 ....
  
 Alright, let me think about it, I have a funny feeling that I'm the person to hype those great "naruto" iems, lol.
  
 I might just sell the harman kardons or other headphone, while they're good, my headphone inventory is piling up.


----------



## mochill

Imagining,soundstage,bass,mids,highs...the whole package is awesome sauce


----------



## mochill

That's only with 9hrs burn in time


----------



## vlenbo

Though I bought the harman cls just recently, may i still be able to return it to Blinq? Bought it off of amazon.
  
 I want a refund, and will purchase these orstys. Not that I hate the harmans, but I will wait for a $60 deal instead.


----------



## Zelda

vlenbo said:


> *Ugh..you sure I shouldn't wait for the kc06a? *
> 
> Maybe it is a better idea to do so...?
> 
> ...


 
 can't say. i'm not that sure if they gonna 'improve/upgrade'  the sound or change it. i know they're still producing it. end of april will tell. 
 safest bet to wait...if you "can" wait


----------



## Zelda

but it wont be a naruto symbol , you know


----------



## vlenbo

zelda said:


> but it wont be a naruto symbol , you know


 
 Good point, guess sfw's jokes rubbed on me, lol.
  
 Hopefully I'll be able to make a good review out of these iems. A decent legit review at that.


----------



## mochill

Mesmerizing are the ostry


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Mesmerizing are the ostry


 
 hmm..would you say that the sig is more fun, but natural?


----------



## sfwalcer

mochill said:


> They are errie indeed my son  sooo *unique and strange and so addicting*


 
 ^
 Funny cuz this is EXACTLY what i have in mind when i watch these.....
... sweet, sexy, funny, weird, quirky, funky, cool, you gets it all. LoL
  
.... SWAG OVERLOAD!!!
  
 THE HYPE IS REAL, THE TAKE OVA' HAS BEGUN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 HOLD ME MOMMIE....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 
  
  
  
  
  


vlenbo said:


> +
> Here's your answer.
> 
> Change is good + sfw can only be....this man.
> ...


 
  
 +


zelda said:


> *Ok, this was very funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Oh but......
...


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Oh but......
> 
> ... :wink_face:




Pfft. Like that's ever stopped anyone before.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Pfft. Like that's ever stopped anyone before.


 

 ^ Speaking of the devil. BONUS DOSE OF i'SM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... BOSS REMIX!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Gorilla style boi!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> I agree with both doctorblue and jazz's assessments on the harman kardon cls.
> 
> These are truly good headphones for its current price.
> 
> ...


 
 My HK cls  got left on the burn in bench for another week and they are maturing even more.  they sound to me like ol JBL rock speakers, less detail than the ML for sure, less warmth  than the ON1
 less brightness and sparkle than the PBS MU1 but still enjoyable, especially for rock and blues.   I'm a big fan of that classic JBL sound, having grown up on it at live concerts and rock festivals,
 and I enjoy the musicality of it that surpasses the detail and accuracy of other sound signatures.  it is what it is, and at the 60$ price its a sonic bargain and new friend....keep em burning guys and
 they come around to that rock friendly sound......they also don't need an amp to sound really good out of an iPod or the new HTC ONE M8 phone (which has the best audio output of any phone iMHO,
 truly fine new audio device with 25% more output volume than the HTC One and really good DAC chip in it...,....and they feel good on my head.  but I'm going back to my fav On1s for serious pleasure listening now.....anyway...


----------



## mochill

Its in between natural and analytical


----------



## mochill

Lets put it this way:
soundstage: fx850 
bass :gr07be
mids:cardas 5813
high:te-05
=


----------



## laon

So, $400+$180+$400+$150=$1130 worth of IEM in a $60 package. You just can't beat this (hype).


----------



## Zelda

laon said:


> So, $400+$180+$400+$150=$1130 worth of IEM in a $60 package. You just can't beat this (hype).


 
 and add $1000 for the Naruto thing...


----------



## bhazard

Can't say I was as impressed with the Ostry. I sold it long ago.
  
 It is good, but lacking. Not enough bass, too much push in the treble. Clear and very sensitive though. Can be driven with anything.


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> Lets put it this way:
> soundstage: fx850
> bass :gr07be
> mids:cardas 5813
> ...


 
 Are you saying the KC06 has all of this?  I thought April Fool's day was yesterday!


----------



## Gee Simpson

bhazard said:


> Can't say I was as impressed with the Ostry. I sold it long ago.
> 
> It is good, but lacking. Not enough bass, too much push in the treble. Clear and very sensitive though. Can be driven with anything.


 

Back to reality with a bang


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Can't say I was as impressed with the Ostry. I sold it long ago.
> 
> It is good, but lacking. Not enough bass, too much push in the treble. Clear and very sensitive though. Can be driven with anything.


 
  
 Yeah, so says the one who sold his Mikros 90's!


----------



## bhazard

waynes world said:


> Yeah, so says the one who sold his Mikros 90's!


 
 Yep. I found ones I like better. No need for them


----------



## waynes world

bhazard said:


> Yep. I found ones I like better. No need for them


 
  
 Blasphemy! 
  
 Um, which ones?


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> Yeah, so says the one who sold his Mikros 90's!


 
 I will probably sell Mikros 90 also.  Just waiting for them to sell out first


----------



## Bananiq

^ why would you do that?


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Can't say I was as impressed with the Ostry. I sold it long ago.
> 
> It is good, but lacking. Not enough bass, too much push in the treble. Clear and very sensitive though. Can be driven with anything.


 

 Which other IEM sounds most like Ostry KC06?


----------



## mochill

Ostry makes everything sound in head except the jvc fx850


----------



## nihontoman

It is kind of a discovery so I thought I'd post it - my kz omx2 earbud has strong magnets in it. How do I know? It sticks to metal verticalli and doesn't slide down...


----------



## nick n

nihontoman said:


> It is kind of a discovery so I thought I'd post it - my kz omx2 earbud has strong magnets in it. How do I know? It sticks to metal verticalli and doesn't slide down...


 

 Don't put them in your pocket if your wallet is in there too, it might erase any bankcards if the magnets sit on or near them.


----------



## Currawong

Guys, out of respect to the original manufacturers, please do not link to headphones that are a rip-off of brand-name ones. By doing so, you are contributing to screwing over the manufacturer and everyone who works for them who puts in a lot of time and effort to design, develop and make them to a high standard, which the manufacturer of the fakes does not do.


----------



## sfwalcer

currawong said:


> Guys, out of respect to the original manufacturers, please do not link to headphones that are a rip-off of brand-name ones. By doing so, you are contributing to screwing over the manufacturer and everyone who works for them who puts in a lot of time and effort to design, develop and make them to a high standard, which the manufacturer of the fakes does not do.


 
 ^
 It's just a lil' something something we discovery bois likes to call leveling the playing field and settling the score for all the FOTM screwin' those BIG Brands has done to us. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 i jokes i jokes, but we do wish that those knockoff lookin' stuff is up to snuff with the real dealios, but sadly 99% of those bootlegs can't even compare. Though OEMs is another story, cuz most BIG BRAND NAMES outsource their stuff to Chinese factories and some of those factories end up stealing borrowing their techs, etc by wrapping them in a different package. That kinda stuff is in the grey area cuz they might not look like those BIG BRANDS but utilizes their tech/ sound so...... in order to save big guess that's just the price those BRAND NAMES has to pay to risk doing business in countries such as China where patents don't mean jack squat. Just look at the thriving bootleg cellphone industry there. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywho those OEM gems is another reason why this thread is call "discovery." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'mon get with the program TOTL birdie and swoop down here once in a while to join us peons and have some FOTM funzies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some gems might even make you sell off your beloved summit-fi precious. hoho
  
 GET HYPED OR GO HOME!!!


----------



## Bananiq

mochill said:


> Ostry makes everything sound in head except the jvc fx850


 

 how are they compared to B3 Pro1?


----------



## Bananiq

^ I guess it can happen that the rip-off can sound actually better than "original", so why not. Like Bhazard preffered KZ-LP instead of the original V-Modas. In regards to the thread name, good rip-offs are discovery too.


----------



## huckfinn

.....Where can we buy the KZ-LP?
 Thanks!


----------



## Exesteils

huckfinn said:


> .....Where can we buy the KZ-LP?
> Thanks!




Try taobao. I found some ranging from 199-265rmb.


----------



## mochill

Better then the havi in every way possible


----------



## huckfinn

?


----------



## ebrian

I believe mochill is referring to the Ostry KC06 -- he is saying it is better in every way possible as compared to the Havi B3 Pro original.


----------



## mochill

Yes they are indeed


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, going to a Head-Fi, meet tomorrow, in Babylon NY (bit of a trek for me, but that's life)...never been to one,not sure what to expect. Gonna drag a lot of my stuff along, hopefully get to hear some other stuff I've been interested in.
Just took the AT IM70 off the burn in station...listening to hi-rez Greg Porter download, just a short time I have them on, but they really do rock. Bass bounces (AT can do bass RIGHT), nice mid/vocal presence, highs maybe recessed (sometimes takes me a while to get a handle on the sound of highs from my headphones), though I feel like cymbals should be more present on a jazz track, gotta hear them riiiiiiiide. Using Comply tips (generally a sign I had a hard time getting a good fit/seal), they may have to do with the highs, need to get back to tip rolling. Really do like the sound so far, though, looks like another keeper.


----------



## DannyBai

That should be fun to check out a meet.  Give us some impressions when you get back doc.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, changed to the Logitech tips EricP recommended, highs are back, nice fit/seal, good call by EricP (shout out!,). Much better than Comply's. More later...


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> That should be fun to check out a meet.  Give us some impressions when you get back doc.



Will do, maybe snap some shots, reall looking forward to it


----------



## waynes world

Wherever doc is with his gear, it's gotta be meet worthy! Have fun.doc!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, Wayne...throwing a ton of gear into 2 bags, should be fun.


----------



## waynes world

The only meet I've been to was with nick n and his huge duffle bag of awesome gear. 100 cups of coffee and 20 headphones later, and I was twitching but good lol!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Heads up for Australian members;

 Yamaha HPH-200 $72 AUD.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-Yamaha-HPH-200-Headphones-Black-/281295654097?pt=AU_DJ_Gear_Lighting_Equipment&hash=item417e870cd1&_uhb=1

 I picked up another pair, as for the price they're well worth it.
 I believe the seller also has white pairs in his other items.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, going to a Head-Fi, meet tomorrow, in Babylon NY (bit of a trek for me, but that's life)...never been to one,not sure what to expect. Gonna drag a lot of my stuff along, hopefully get to hear some other stuff I've been interested in.
> Just took the AT IM70 off the burn in station...listening to hi-rez Greg Porter download, just a short time I have them on, but they really do rock. Bass bounces (AT can do bass RIGHT), nice mid/vocal presence, highs maybe recessed (sometimes takes me a while to get a handle on the sound of highs from my headphones), though I feel like cymbals should be more present on a jazz track, gotta hear them riiiiiiiide. Using Comply tips (generally a sign I had a hard time getting a good fit/seal), they may have to do with the highs, need to get back to tip rolling. Really do like the sound so far, though, looks like another keeper.


 
  
  
 The IM70 prefers silicon over foam tips. Tip roll your silicon tips and the highs will come out. I still dig that earphone.  Powerful full sound.


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, going to a Head-Fi, meet tomorrow, in Babylon NY (bit of a trek for me, but that's life)...never been to one,not sure what to expect. Gonna drag a lot of my stuff along, hopefully get to hear some other stuff I've been interested in.
> Just took the AT IM70 off the burn in station...listening to hi-rez Greg Porter download, just a short time I have them on, but they really do rock. Bass bounces (AT can do bass RIGHT), nice mid/vocal presence, highs maybe recessed (sometimes takes me a while to get a handle on the sound of highs from my headphones), though I feel like cymbals should be more present on a jazz track, gotta hear them riiiiiiiide. Using Comply tips (generally a sign I had a hard time getting a good fit/seal), they may have to do with the highs, need to get back to tip rolling. Really do like the sound so far, though, looks like another keeper.




Good to see your initial impressions on them are changing


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> The IM70 prefers silicon over foam tips. Tip roll your silicon tips and the highs will come out. I still dig that earphone.  Powerful full sound.


 
  
 How are you enjoying the KC06's ericp10? What? You haven't fallen like a lemming over the hype cliff as many of us have? What resistance lol


----------



## mochill

He will soon


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, so I'm @ the show, listening to Audeze LCD3 through Woo Amp and laptop, really great sounding. The guy from Moon Audio almost has me convinced that I should buy UE Customs, A&M 240 at show prices and I save so much money, I'll be way ahead of the game. Trouble is, it's making perfect sense to me, spend $2800 on gear and make money! HELP!!!


----------



## Pastapipo

Haha, good luck explaining that at home


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> OK, so I'm @ the show, listening to Audeze LCD3 through Woo Amp and laptop, really great sounding. The guy from Moon Audio almost has me convinced that I should buy UE Customs, A&M 240 at show prices and I save so much money, I'll be way ahead of the game. Trouble is, it's making perfect sense to me, spend $2800 on gear and make money! HELP!!!




Wish I was there. Maybe the fall meet. =(

Which UE customs? Find a UERM demo somewhere there. There has to be one somewhere.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Reference Monitor is the one I'm talking about , $999 list, 20% off here...


----------



## doctorjazz

With Comply tips, through A&K 240, great sounding (balanced out, even)...


----------



## doctorjazz

... Includes audiologist!


----------



## doctorjazz

(though I think my wife may not go for me bringing home the audiologist....


----------



## nick n

doctorjazz, if they are %20 off now, they will most likely be %20 off later, it is not like it will be the only time. There's a lot of competition out there. This gives you time to think about it outside of your immediate adrenaline rush and excitement, so more clearly. And also give you some more time to consider similar options.
 After hearing some of waynes world's stuff i nearly went out and spent a few hundred $ right away, but took a step back. It's still all amazing stuff, BUT also still available for me to get should the urge arise at any time.
  
_Be careful! _And* hope you are enjoying yourself*.  How many people are there?
  
 That $999 can  nearly get you the new oppo fullsized , or the next model soon to be out with cash to *spare*
  
 BUT HEY if you want them don't let my ideas there stop you! It's all up to you!


----------



## vwinter

doctorjazz said:


> The Reference Monitor is the one I'm talking about , $999 list, 20% off here...




Ahhh cool. How do you like the sound?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> doctorjazz, if they are %20 off now, they will most likely be %20 off later, it is not like it will be the only time. There's a lot of competition out there. This gives you time to think about it outside of your immediate adrenaline rush and excitement, so more clearly. And also give you some more time to consider similar options.
> After hearing some of waynes world's stuff i nearly went out and spent a few hundred $ right away, but took a step back. It's still all amazing stuff, BUT also still available for me to get should the urge arise at any time.
> 
> _Be careful! _And* hope you are enjoying yourself*.  How many people are there?
> ...


 

 ^ yeppp the hype is adding up nicely on those Oppa cans, can't wait to document it. hoho
  
 Kinda interested to hear the hype for myself as well but those only like it's $700 to me on a personal level. $1000 is a bit overpriced but they gots to play the TOTL $1000+ flagship price tag thang so i understand. Now if they REALLY blows the rest of the competition outta' the water then it's another story. 
  
 edit: and agreed with nick on this one doc, cuz show room environments you can't really judge how the gear truly performs, so don't let them pressure sell you stuff and stand firm. There are just too much competition and new tech coming out right now to settle for some "TOTL" custom that might soon be dethroned in a matter of months. So...... just go with your gut on this one meng.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks all, managed to get out of there with my wallet lighter by only the price of 2 slices of pizza and a diet coke! Really tempting, though, the AK240/UERM combo was killer sounding there (and the customs aren't customs for the show, they bring a set that takes Comply tips). I go through this periodically...the time from Black Friday until holiday sales run out is a hard one, and you can't audition headphones then, just go on reviews and price (Wayne may remember me whining then . Shows have the added lure of being able to listen, though it's true that conditions for listening are far from ideal. Heard the Oppo for just a very short time, someone was with them almost all the time, didn't WOW me (but again, not great conditions for evaluating), Liked any Audeze i heard (most were there, listened to them for a decent amount of time). They could do with a bit more high end, but the rest is outstanding. Sennheiser was there, listened to the HD700, HD800, and the IE800. Liked the 700 better than the 800 (but open phones don't do well in a noisy environment), and thought the IE800 don't get as much love around here as they should, they are really nice sounding, not all bass, which was the sense I get reading about them (but the bass IS REALLY GOOD). Think it's the high price that has them judged harshly.
Anyway, I actually did have fun, despite the way it may have seemed from the posts, and, like around the holidays, it's a reminder that I may need to work on this stuff (.....nah!!)


----------



## d marc0

The H-300 review is up guys...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-t-peos-h-300-review/300#post_10430476


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice review, D Marco...so, are you preferring it to the H-200?


----------



## mochill

Tpeos h300


----------



## Music225

I doubt anyone in this thread have tried this unknown gem or it is suitable to post here ,but can anyone skim some reviews and decide for me if it can be an upgrade to something like MA750 or DN1000 . I know their sound signatures can be very different , but still , is it worth buying (compared to other of the same league) dont know if you guys care about this price bracket at all lol )
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/657665/new-custom-to-universal-iems-inear-stagediver-2-3
  

 SD-2 that is


----------



## fnkcow

music225 said:


> I doubt anyone in this thread have tried this unknown gem or it is suitable to post here ,but can anyone skim some reviews and decide for me if it can be an upgrade to something like MA750 or DN1000 . I know their sound signatures can be very different , but still , is it worth buying (compared to other of the same league) dont know if you guys care about this price bracket at all lol )
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/657665/new-custom-to-universal-iems-inear-stagediver-2-3
> 
> 
> SD-2 that is


 
  
 Members in threads below have done some reviews and comparisons to other IEMs check them out
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/664229/review-inear-stagediver-series
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/667638/fischer-amps-fa-4-e-xb-new-4-ba-iem-from-germany


----------



## Music225

I actually have read those links (still working through other pages though)
 I just want to know more opinion (lol so greedy) , especially for the case I mentioned here , and because guys in this thread have gone through a lot of mid-range IEMs , I think you guys are most capable of determined if something could be consider such an upgrade, aka worth it compared to others of the same price range


----------



## d marc0

doctorjazz said:


> Nice review, D Marco...so, are you preferring it to the H-200?


 
  
 thanks mate!
  
 Yes I prefer the H300 for most genres but with Heavy Metal the H200 is still my favourite.


----------



## doctorjazz

Back to having fit/seal problems with the AT IM70...I'm generally an AT fan in terms of sound, but I'm a hard fit in general, and AT, with the odd bodies/insertions, usually are harder than most. Thought I had it covered with the UE tips, not feeling right any more, more rolling ahead, I'm afraid.


----------



## doctorjazz

(copied from Head-Fi Meet Impressions...)
Not sure if I should post, think people have posted pictures of most of the stuff already.
Nice set ups at the tables, not just the vendors...I brought a bunch of headphones with me, but I felt intimidated by the 1st tier headphones and sources everyone had there, looked much more on point than my poor source material (Fiio X3, 2 iPod Touches, ALO National) and mid level headphones. This is actually the way I listen, with portable rig, if I want to use big set up, usually use speakers, but walking around, laying in bed, other times, always on the DAPs.
Loved the Audeze comparisons, agree with above, all nice sounding, house sound, could use slightly more on top imo, but really enjoyable.
Loved Alpha Dogs
LOVED AK240/UERC
Lots of other nice set ups/cans/sources/amplficartion

OK, what the heck, you can always scan past...
]










the wood headphones were demo'd by David, if I remember correctly (apologies if I didn't), Sony MDR-R10, I believe (no, the devilishly handsome model with the headphones is not some movie star you can't place...)


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for sharing doc. Did you get to hear either of the Fostex cans? Unlike the Audeze's, there's plenty on top.


----------



## doctorjazz

Been wanting to, some stations were regularly crowded and the cans were always in use, didn't get to hear the Fostex. Next meet, maybe...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, just saying, recently have gotten many of the highly regarded headphones I've read about on this thread...JVC Woodies, AT IM70, DUNU 1K, Sony H3, more I won't bother to list. Most of them are still works in progress on my end, getting fits for some of these large body iem's, for instance, often takes a long time, if I ever get it right at all. Having said all that, I just popped in the burned in Doppio, and was surprised how much I loved them. They have the good qualities of the previous model Tenore, which I have (think Tenore still has somewhat wider soundstage), adds more body to the music (my complaint with the Tenore is that is slightly "bleached" instrumental color/tambour out), really enjoyed my first post burn in listen to them (easy fit for me, too). DrBluenewmexico (say that 5 times fast, I dare you) had PM'd me that these were the real deal...know what, I believe he was spot on!!! 
OK, you may resume your previous activities...


----------



## mochill

They sound nice with burn in


----------



## kova4a

Btw, did anyone else go for the new philips tx1 and 2. Tyll's measurements look pretty good for both and hopefully my TX2 will arrive in a few days.


----------



## nick n

kova4a said:


> Btw, did anyone else go for the new philips tx1 and 2. Tyll's measurements look pretty good for both and hopefully my TX2 will arrive in a few days.


 

 Thanks for the heads up kova


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> Thanks for the heads up kova


 
 No problem. I was just checking in google if there's anything new of the TX2 and was surprised to see a link to innerfidelity's measurements at the top of the search list http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsTX2.pdf Anyway, I was kinda worried if Philips will pull it off again but judging by Tyll's measurements they did and at more than 3 times lower than S1 and S2's MSRP, so it looks like these will be winners. Also Tyll has sent them to joker, so we should be getting his early impressions soon.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> No problem. I was just checking in google if there's anything new of the TX2 and was surprised to see a link to innerfidelity's measurements at the top of the search list http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsTX2.pdf Anyway, I was kinda worried if Philips will pull it off again but judging by Tyll's measurements they did and at more than 3 times lower than S1 and S2's MSRP, so it looks like these will be winners. Also Tyll has sent them to joker, so we should be getting his early impressions soon.


 
 They look impressive. Let us know how they are.
  
 I'm thinking of getting a pair myself.


----------



## kova4a

bhazard said:


> They look impressive. Let us know how they are.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a pair myself.


 
 Yeah, sure. I honestly just ordered a pair to see what philips has cooked this time coz I quite liked the s1 but I wasn't expecting them to measure this good, so now I'm a bit anxious to receive mine. I thought it was weird that aside from a few ridiculously priced EU offerings these were still only available in Hong Kong but I think the fact that philips used brass in a sub-$50 iem made me a bit interested, so I jumped the gun and it's nice to see that I wasn't wrong.


----------



## nick n

So TX2 being the "higher end" model if I recall.
 Brass, I must have missed that part, another juicy tidbit of information. Thanks


----------



## mochill

Brass...must resist the temptation


----------



## Hutnicks

mochill said:


> Brass...must resist the temptation


 

 Hold out for silver or gold. More musical.


----------



## kova4a

mochill said:


> Brass...must resist the temptation


 
  
 Ah, don't act like you can't afford 40 bucks.


hutnicks said:


> Hold out for silver or gold. More musical.


 
 Nah, brass is the superior mteial


----------



## Hutnicks

kova4a said:


> Ah, don't act like you can't afford 40 bucks.
> Nah, brass is the superior mteial


 

 Not so. The best quality musical mouthpieces are silver or nickel plated. Brass being much the poor cousin for peons. So join the true audio elite and hold out for the 100 dollar silver tubed wonder IEM's.


----------



## mochill

If it exists


----------



## Hutnicks

mochill said:


> If it exists


 

 It's on thievesbay right under the Cobalt housed MH1's


----------



## nick n

Wonder why there is not more ceramic housed things these days, those so called Toilet Bowls as Sfwalcer calls them , the TDK IE500 were worth their cheapo cost.


----------



## kova4a

hutnicks said:


> Not so. The best quality musical mouthpieces are silver or nickel plated. Brass being much the poor cousin for peons. So join the true audio elite and hold out for the 100 dollar silver tubed wonder IEM's.


 
 LOL If you think about it they are still brass instruments - just plated to look fancier. Now whether the plating changes the sound in a positive manner is arguable. I kinda wonder how an iem made of diamond will sound but I guess the housings will probably cost a few million bucks.


----------



## mochill

Not a discovery per se but the ze1000 is awesome without the black filters in front ...just enjoying them at the moment...very natural sounding BA's


----------



## Change is Good

H3s on sale at Amazon for $254!


----------



## mochill

^why


----------



## mochill

Now for you to get some ostry KC06


----------



## Dsnuts

Just so you guys know. If anyone is interested.. The DX90 is up for sale on ibasso web site. Can't wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 No wait list..First buy first serve it seems. Get em while their hot.  
  
 If anyone wants a very clean perfect running DX50 with the latest firmware for a good price shoot me a PM.. Been my favorite Dap thus far but I have a feeling once I get my DX90 it will not get much use. Let me know.


----------



## doctorjazz

Of course, the big question is.....X5 vs DX90!!!! Probably take a bit to get some comparisons out there.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have read plenty of X5 impressions..I am taking a leap of faith on the DX90 but the specs on it is amazing. Can't go wrong with either one of the players it seems. Will post some impressions of the player once I get it.. Also got the IM03 coming in to me.


----------



## daveyostrow

dsnuts said:


> I have read plenty of X5 impressions..I am taking a leap of faith on the DX90 but the specs on it is amazing. Can't go wrong with either one of the players it seems. Will post some impressions of the player once I get it.. Also got the IM03 coming in to me.


 
 im03... ATs new line seem very promising


----------



## Dsnuts

I should have those later this week. Look forward to them..Should be a nice neutral alternative to my FX850s. Will report on them when I get the chance.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> I should have those later this week. Look forward to them..Should be a nice neutral alternative to my FX850s. Will report on them when I get the chance.


 
 I want a piece of that cake and eat it too 
  
 enjoy those Iems ds, lol. I hope they will sound immersive for their price.


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> Not a discovery per se but the ze1000 is awesome without the black filters in front ...just enjoying them at the moment...very natural sounding BA's


 
 What change did it make to the sound?


----------



## mochill

Clearer sound in general and slightly tighter bass


----------



## mochill

New discovery : pioneer has two new iems, $218 dje1500(dynamic),$390 dje2000(hybrid 1BA+1dynamic)


----------



## Zelda

mochill said:


> New discovery : pioneer has two new iems, $218 dje1500(dynamic),$390 dje2000(hybrid 1BA+1dynamic)


 
 and you'r getting both !


----------



## mochill

Nope sir...happy with what I have and getting soon


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/DJ/Headphones/DJE-1500
  
 prices


----------



## Gee Simpson

My first listen to my IM70's (travelling on bus) and I have to say, I really like these 

I would describe it as very full sounding and smooth. A really powerful sound. It is on another level to my CKN70's which is what I was expecting. Build quality is better than what I was expecting, much better cable than the CKN70 which isn't hard lol. These are even easier to drive than the CKN70 which I was pleasantly surprised at.

I won't go into any more detail because other members have covered the bases. I'm using the stock tips as I tried the Sony Hybrids on them but couldn't get a good fit/seal. Isolation is good for me with the stock tips.

If anyone has any more questions, I'll try my best to answer.


----------



## nick n

oooh the new Pioneer DJE-200 are hybrids. You need to change your username to Mocans or Mophones


----------



## mikaveli06

Just listened to the tpeos h300....very nice, same sig as the 200, but bass is much tighter, some of best bass detail ive heard. Very detailed thrughout. Treble spike isnt as bad as ive read about


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> oooh the new Pioneer DJE-200 are hybrids. You need to change your username to Mocans or Mophones


 
 It's just got to be mophones. No questions asked, lol.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ps.....fit is much better also


----------



## waynes world

So, have any of you poor souls NOT jumped on the Ostry KC06 hype train yet? 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/510#post_10440071


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> So, have any of you poor souls NOT jumped on the Ostry KC06 hype train yet?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/510#post_10440071


 
 The KC06 looks pretty good, I have to say. I still don't get why it bears so much resemblance to Naruto though.

 But anyway, how do you think these go up against trains like the EPH-100 and the Vsonic GR07?


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> So, have any of you poor souls NOT jumped on the Ostry KC06 hype train yet?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/510#post_10440071




Tried them for awhile. Extremely capable but I wasn't wowed by them. Maybe because I had so little time with them, might get them after the FX850's


----------



## Hutnicks

exesteils said:


> Tried them for awhile. Extremely capable but I wasn't wowed by them. Maybe because I had so little time with them, might get them after the FX850's


 

 Me too I'm firmly on the NONHYPE train with these and just about everything else thesedays. The outrageous claims of the MH1 cured me forever of leaping into the ocean when some clown yells "Iceberg" in the tropics.


----------



## waynes world

Hey, who you calling a clown!


----------



## Hutnicks

waynes world said:


> Hey, who you calling a clown!


 

 I think you need to grab all those goodies up and do an "Island" tour. If you know what I mean.


----------



## laon

exesteils said:


> Tried them for awhile. Extremely capable but I wasn't wowed by them. Maybe because I had so little time with them, might get them after the FX850's




I hope that mean the phone isn't as bass heavy as some from your sig. I've ordered one mainly because it's one of the rare FOTM with mid as its strength instead of OMGBASSBASSBASS.


----------



## Exesteils

laon said:


> I hope that mean the phone isn't as bass heavy as some from your sig. I've ordered one mainly because it's one of the rare FOTM with mid as its strength instead of OMGBASSBASSBASS.




I wouldn't call any of my current IEMS bass heavy. Maybe the S2 has a slight boost in the sub bass region, but even the Onkyos are just slightly warm. The H-200 does bass really well, but hardly basshead level when it comes to amount alone


----------



## mochill

Mids are delicious on the ostry and fx850


----------



## mochill

Warm and oh so natural


----------



## laon

exesteils said:


> I wouldn't call any of my current IEMS bass heavy. Maybe the S2 has a slight boost in the sub bass region, but even the Onkyos are just slightly warm. The H-200 does bass really well, but hardly basshead level when it comes to amount alone




That's subjective.


----------



## 7S Cameron

gee simpson said:


> My first listen to my IM70's (travelling on bus) and I have to say, I really like these
> 
> I would describe it as very full sounding and smooth. A really powerful sound. It is on another level to my CKN70's which is what I was expecting. Build quality is better than what I was expecting, much better cable than the CKN70 which isn't hard lol. These are even easier to drive than the CKN70 which I was pleasantly surprised at.
> 
> ...




Can you do an A/B with these and the CKN70s?


----------



## Exesteils

laon said:


> That's subjective.




Point taken. But again, if we were to compare them to something like my Sz2000s, they would sound lacking in comparison.


----------



## bhazard

The Ostry is great, but I think it went through an unspoken revision as well.
  
 I originally bought mine back in November (with the original Havi), and it had less bass than the RE-400. People who just bought it claim otherwise now. That would make it a killer IEM if that is true, and I might want to repurchase it.
  
 The mids and highs actually are ultra clear on it. It just didn't do well with bass boosting.


----------



## Exesteils

Got these in the mail during the day. Impressions to come later. Time to see if these live up to the hype.


----------



## bhazard

exesteils said:


> Got these in the mail during the day. Impressions to come later. Time to see if these live up to the hype.


 
 Ohhhh nice. Version 1 or 2?
  
 Make sure to amp them, and ditch the stock tips for sennheiser double flanges or something like it.


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> Ohhhh nice. Version 1 or 2?
> 
> Make sure to amp them, and ditch the stock tips for sennheiser double flanges or something like it.


 
  
 Version 1. I'll try try them in stock first to see how I like them, maybe the Senns and Sony Isolation tips later.


----------



## donedj

So I want to contribute with a new discovery. It impressed me so well, I can definitely say it sounds so much better than most high priced iems.
  
 In the showcase: Philips SHE9710
  

  
  
 This is the replacement to SHE9700 series. Comes in 4 different colors: Black, Blue, Red and White. I have tested tens of iems the same day, and out of all, price/performance these just rock. They cost about $20 in Japan, currently not available in the US. Multiple ATH, Sony, Denon, TDK, Philips headphones were tested at the same day. The track listened for all of them was Rush - The Wreckers. 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbE019cLNI
  
 The reason for the track: It is a very complicated track, certain guitar tones, drums, synths are in depth and not easy to pick up. Base guitar is extremely prominent, along with the cymbals, which bring out whether the headphone can handle them with the exact tone. One of the parts I pay the most attention to in the song is at 1:00 minute mark (on actual recording, not sure of the youtube video), the guitar notes change for a split second, and that sound is very hard to produce. The Westone 3 does an amazing job in that respect, along with the Shure 1440 that I listen to most of the time. Philips SHE9710 comes very close to these headphones in that respect.
  
 Vocals are literally in your face, amazing, I can feel as if Geddy is right in front of me, and talking with me. This for me is one of the most important aspects of headphones that produce the best sound for rock music. The instruments are a little bit on the back, as if you are listening to a concert of Rush. Vocals are so clear and well imaged that when Geddy shouts "Breakers roar" you can actually pick up the echo, truly amazing. The bass guitar is very prominent, it truly is wonderful, you can even hear the distortion on the strings, can not add more to this. Lead guitar as I mentioned before is wonderful as well. The drums kick with punch and brings the depth of the sound even further. 
  
 Truly Philips made an amazing product. For the price this is literally unbeatable. As far as the bargain finds, this one beats the Sony MH1c by a couple of steps. They are very comfortable as well, go deep in the ear canal (about the same as Westone 3), and stays there. The issue with the cable would be that it is not a Y split, so you have to put it over back of the neck for the right ear. This would be the only downsides of the Philips SHE9710s. Cable seems to be of very high quality. The headphones comes with 3 eartips of S,M,L sizes, and a carrying case. 
  
 More info at:
 http://www.amazon.com/Philips-In-Ear-Headphone-formula-SHE9710/dp/B00EVINCIE
  
 Official page:
 http://www.philips.com.au/c/wireless-headphones/in-ear-headphones-she9710_98/prd/


----------



## Timodeus

kova4a said:


> No problem. I was just checking in google if there's anything new of the TX2 and was surprised to see a link to innerfidelity's measurements at the top of the search list http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsTX2.pdf Anyway, I was kinda worried if Philips will pull it off again but judging by Tyll's measurements they did and at more than 3 times lower than S1 and S2's MSRP, so it looks like these will be winners. Also Tyll has sent them to joker, so we should be getting his early impressions soon.




Read Tyll's remark some days ago.
I bought them today (mediamarkt the Netherlands) for 54 Euro. The seller had to look up the price and on the dutch philips site no information could be found, so I think they were b new in store.
When compared with the s2 they had an extended frequency range 6-25.000 Hz , impedance 32 vs 24 ohm and less max power input 30 vs 40 mW. I don't know the S2 so I can't tell you what that means.
First impression coming from fischer audio eterna was neutral clear sounding , were is my music? Standard tips which are normaly fine for me were a bit small and even the large
tips didn't close off my ears but sounded better. 
Now listening with my Hifiman player I think more like "open , neutral , detailed . No bass monsters so far , and not as musical as the eterna's.
Reminded me of my experience with the Focal Classic which didn't impress me initially but has a neutral balanced quality I really like when listening to classical chamber music.
Early days yet. Interested what you think of them.


----------



## kova4a

timodeus said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, my TX2 still haven't arrived but I was sorta expecting that. I saw them available at few places in EU but I'm not in a big rush, so I decided against buying them locally coz I hate overpaying for stuff and ~29 euro shipped from Hong Kong is definitely a better price than paying ~55 euro in EU. Anyway, as soon as they arrive I'll share my impressions here.


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> The Ostry is great, but I *think it went through an unspoken revision as well*.
> 
> I originally bought mine back in November (with the original Havi), and it had less bass than the RE-400. People who just bought it claim otherwise now. That would make it a killer IEM if that is true, and I might want to repurchase it.
> 
> The mids and highs actually are ultra clear on it. *It just didn't do well with bass boosting*.


 
 maybe, who knows! and who cares!
  
 actually it has perfect synergy with the hm700. more than Epic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (unless your still looking for bassheads levels)


----------



## bhazard

zelda said:


> maybe, who knows! and who cares!
> 
> actually it has perfect synergy with the hm700. more than Epic!
> 
> ...


 
 I care! lol
  
 If it actually has more bass now then when I first purchased it, it solves the only problem I had with them. I would definitely repurchase them if that is the case.


----------



## Zelda

bhazard said:


> I care! lol
> 
> If it actually has more bass now then when I first purchased it, it solves the only problem I had with them. I would definitely repurchase them if that is the case.


 
 i'd really suggest you to wait for the KC06*A* model then. they'd be adding the extra low-end for sure.


----------



## mikaveli06

So, DX90 or Fiio x5??


----------



## daveyostrow

donedj said:


> So I want to contribute with a new discovery. It impressed me so well, I can definitely say it sounds so much better than most high priced iems.
> 
> In the showcase: Philips SHE9710
> 
> ...


 
 The SHE9700 are great... these look promising.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> So, DX90 or Fiio x5??




Of course, there is another new kid in town, the Geek Wave (won't be available until late in the year, like the Pono, and doesn't seem to be techincally a DAP, rather, an add on to your cell phone to turn it in to a hi-rez, extended play/battery life DAP. Does sound appealing, though...and something about this Geek Squad just pulls me in...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

daveyostrow said:


> The SHE9700 are great... these look promising.


 
 Yes...quite. I might be enticed to buy one of these if they come out, considering they're right at the price range of the Pistons. I wonder if they sound similar to the 3580s...?


----------



## donedj

thatbeatsguy said:


> Yes...quite. I might be enticed to buy one of these if they come out, considering they're right at the price range of the Pistons. I wonder if they sound similar to the 3580s...?


 
  
 They sound better than the 3580s. The soundstage is livelier than the 3580s, more neutral, the mids are quite amazing, bass performs similar, treble is clearer in 9710. Quality wise cable of 9710 gives the feeling of more durable, only issue may be the j cord.


----------



## Gee Simpson

7s cameron said:


> Can you do an A/B with these and the CKN70s?


 
  
 I would pretty much agree with the below
  


ericp10 said:


> *Let me throw in one other thing (because I know some are wondering who have the AT earphones). Is the IM70 better sounding than the CKN70? Yes! I'm doing a sneak comparison now. The dual dynamics are beating the micro-CNT .... Simply, the IM70 has a fuller, taller, and more detailed sound than the outstanding CKN70*. All of these AT earphones are wonderful, and as Dsnuts, waynes world, sf, and DannyBai can all attest, I've never been a AT fanboy. I loved the JVC house sound more than the AT house sound. But that changed with the CKS1000, and then the CKN50, CKN70, and now the IM70. Happy listening.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, a day with no posts, you guys know how that makes me anxious!!!! Have to post Dogwalk Discoveries (didn't get to it last week)
Posted some black gospel, the other strong gospel strain that had some effect on pop music is country gospel, here are the Haden Sisters with a great example...(the studio version of this sounds fabulous over headphones)


Now, one of the Haden sisters, Petra, covering a Who classic...



And lastly, a postbop take on the Hymn, Marty Erlich Quartet (stick with this one, it builds up over the course of the piece)


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Those ostriches stole all the hype/ discovery.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Those ostriches stole all the hype/ discovery.


 
 When will it be audio technica's turn? 
  
 When will it be the onkyos'?
  
 When will it be the denon's?
  
 When will it be the beyer's?
  
 WHEN?!?!?! 
  
 In this thread anyways, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have my new IM03s in my ears as I type this.. These are the best sounding AT phones I have ever heard. And believe me I have heard a lot of AT phones.. A stunning accomplishment from AT..I will have some more to write about them once I do my ritual sacrifice to the sound gods..


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> So I have my new IM03s in my ears as I type this.. These are the best sounding AT phones I have ever heard. And believe me I have heard a lot of AT phones.. A stunning accomplishment from AT..I will have some more to write about them once I do my ritual sacrifice to the sound gods..


 
 Speak of the devil.
  
 Now it's audio technica's turn, YAY!!! 
  
 All we need to include are the ckr9s and we're set to go in this audio technica hype train.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Speak of the devil.
> 
> Now it's audio technica's turn, YAY!!!
> 
> All we need to include are the ckr9s and we're set to go in this audio technica hype train.


 
 Well, well, well, looks like we have a new hype train leaving the station. I've seen these on sale on TB for a while, but the IM0x series is still really expensive. The IMx0 seems to be the cheaper option, and one of them looks a *lot* like an IEM version of the M50 (in red).
  
 I wanna grab a ticket, but maybe later.


----------



## mochill

^ or get the osrty kc06 and save big bucks ....


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> ^ or get the osrty kc06 and save big bucks ....


 
 Or get both since some people wanted others to buy both the jvc fx woodies and ostry.


----------



## mochill

Or get ostry and save money for the kc06A


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> Or get ostry and save money for the kc06A


 
 What's the KC06A?


----------



## mochill

The revision of the kc06 but tuned differently


----------



## airomjosh

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, well, well, looks like we have a new hype train leaving the station. I've seen these on sale on TB for a while, but the IM0x series is still really expensive. The IMx0 seems to be the cheaper option, and one of them looks a *lot* like an IEM version of the M50 (in red).
> 
> I wanna grab a ticket, but maybe later.


 
 better grab a pair of KC06 while they are still 328 yuan at TB. You can return them if you dont like them (many sellers are offering 7 days return policy).


----------



## Exesteils

Hmmm. Does anyone have any experience with amazon.jp refunds? I bought something from the marketplace but the deliver was taking way too long so I cancelled. Email said I would have the refund by day 3 but it's close to day 5 now and still no sign of it.

Not sure if I should be worried.


----------



## PeterDLai

dsnuts said:


> So I have my new IM03s in my ears as I type this.. These are the best sounding AT phones I have ever heard. And believe me I have heard a lot of AT phones.. A stunning accomplishment from AT..I will have some more to write about them once I do my ritual sacrifice to the sound gods..


 
  
 But the FX850 still wins out, right? Right?!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

airomjosh said:


> *better grab a pair of KC06 while they are still 328 yuan at TB*. You can return them if you dont like them (many sellers are offering 7 days return policy).


 
 I know. But wait, what do you mean by "still"? Were they at a higher price than before?
  
 I'd like to go with the return thing, but I don't think it's practical (shipping back to the seller is a pain; I've tried it twice). That, and my parents won't approve.


----------



## airomjosh

thatbeatsguy said:


> I know. But wait, what do you mean by "still"? Were they at a higher price than before?
> 
> I'd like to go with the return thing, but I don't think it's practical (shipping back to the seller is a pain; I've tried it twice). That, and my parents won't approve.


 
 Because, penonaudio an ebay seller claims that the manufacturer increased the price, that is why the SRP jumped to 69 USD. Im not sure if sellers from taobao will follow.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

airomjosh said:


> Because, penonaudio an ebay seller claims that the manufacturer increased the price, that is why the SRP jumped to 69 USD. Im not sure if sellers from taobao will follow.


 
 Well, that's eBay. not TaoBao. A price hike of a Chinese-made IEM by a Chinese manufacturer is unlikely.


----------



## waynes world

Ostry has a link to the head-fi kc06 mega-hype thread, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Dsnuts

peterdlai said:


> But the FX850 still wins out, right? Right?!


 
  
 I like both of em. One being the best BA based iem I have ever owned the FX850 being the best dynamic I have ever owned. I feel very lucky owning both..I think the IM03 compliment the FX850 really well..Both are very nice examples of getting your monies worth in sound when spending over $300..
  
 The FX850s are my favorite but these IM03 SQ wise is right there with a different style and take on sound. Again the best AT sound I have ever owned..I know for the price of one H3, FX850 and IM03 I can get a nice high end phone but you know what, I like owning 3 different phones that have different flavors of proficient sound. The H3 being my favorite hybrid, the FX850 being my favorite dynamic and now the IM03 being my top BA phone. All three cover all the bases for me in sound style and performance.
  
 I am very happy with these 3 phones and I have a feeling once I get my DX90 it will truly bring out the best qualities in all 3 phones..
  
 On that note.. I burned in the IM03 overnight.. The sound on these phones are very satisfactory..Treble Mids and bass all come out extremely nice on these phones..It is a nice mix of neutrality and musicality that results in a smooth full detailed BA sound..I think guys that enjoyed the FAD phones would dig these quite a bit. It does have more of a dynamic flavor of sound throwing out a fullness and warmness that is akin to the FAD phones but done with in house AT development. It is one fantastic sounding earphone..I have yet to hear a tune from my DX50 that sounded off or weak in any part of the sound in the IM03. A complete sounding phone, even though described as being more neutral in FR it has a smoothness,a richness, and fullness  that many strict neutral phones lack in comparison.. I was looking for a nice upgrade on my Doppios and I have found it on the IM03.. These are exciting times as these recent phones from JVC and AT have clearly shown me both companies are flexing their muscles when it comes to sound. We are getting some of the best tuned phones from both houses. .That my friends is good for all of us.


----------



## Vain III

thatbeatsguy said:


> Well, well, well, looks like we have a new hype train leaving the station. I've seen these on sale on TB for a while, but the IM0x series is still really expensive. The IMx0 seems to be the cheaper option, and one of them looks a *lot* like an IEM version of the M50 (in red).
> 
> I wanna grab a ticket, but maybe later.




The IM70 is great. Both Eric & myself can attest to that but quite a few people, including myself, had fit issues with it. Which is why I had to sell mine.


----------



## Mackem

My Carbo Bassos have finally died and I don't know what to replace them with.


----------



## waynes world

Have you ventured to the kc06 thread yet?


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Have you ventured to the kc06 thread yet?


 
 Can't say I have. Last time I ventured in here the DN-1000 was still FOTM.


----------



## waynes world

Here ya go. $60. Apparently gives the dn1000's a run for the money. Even compares favorably to the jvc 850's etc.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/840_30#post_10452442


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Here ya go. $60. Apparently gives the dn1000's a run for the money. Even compares favorably to the jvc 850's etc.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/840_30#post_10452442


 
 Hmm, they don't sound like they'd be as bassy..
  
 I'd prefer an upgrade but maybe I'll just order another pair of Bassos.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't have the Basso, have the Tenores,recently got Doppios, good upgrade, but cost more, don't know the budget. (I've been told they combine the best aspects of Bassos and Tenores )


----------



## d marc0

mackem said:


> Hmm, they don't sound like they'd be as bassy..
> 
> I'd prefer an upgrade but maybe I'll just order another pair of Bassos.




Have you auditioned the DN1000? I think they are great upgrade from the Basso. I love the Basso but after getting the Dunu, I never felt missing the Basso.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Hmm, they don't sound like they'd be as bassy..
> 
> I'd prefer an upgrade but maybe I'll just order another pair of Bassos.




Maybe not quite as much bass, but...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/615#post_10444552

http://www.head-fi.org/t/706595/review-ostry-kc06/660#post_10445329

Sounds like a pretty good upgrade to the bassos to me, yet for the same price as the bassos.


----------



## waynes world

Good 'ol Big Wreck live. Watch for the awesome guitar solo half way through. Recorded on my lil cam, so not the utmost best sq (but pretty good for a cam!)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OjpptWQSTh4


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, quick blurb for now, maybe more later, got a Samsung YP-G70 player, really cheap, about $60 (has been discontinued), added Neutron music player app. This is the equivalent of the iPod Touch (that is, an older model Galaxy phone without the phone). Y'know what? Listened on the Sunday Dog Walk (I'll bore you with the discoveries later on), really nice sounding player! Can be had cheap as is discontinued. Haven't done head on with X3, maybe later, got stuff to take care of, did compare with iPod Touch, similar SQ with stock music player, Neutron really brings it up a notch or 2, really enjoyed it through Senn Amperiors. (I was trying to Google the specs, DA chip, etc, couldn't find info in a short search, but did find options for rooting which are supposed to improve performance further. More later...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

CONGRATULATIONS DS on having gone on discover missions and reached the NEW WORLD of sound you really like.  
 I hope your explorations continue though, cause the holy grail of sound, is always on th next fed ex truck!!! not....
 I'm still listening through ancient RS Hornet for top quality class A mobile performance.....
  
 Im sticking for now with my Doppios, On-1s, Singulos (on the move) and new HTC ONE M8.  THE M8 has an amazing
 sound system in it and sounds wonderful as a source for an external Dac amp like the d42 Mamba.  Through Poweramp
 it really sings....
  
 Anyone gotten their long promised LS labs Geek Out yet?  any more e mail updates from them?  is it turning into vaporware?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mackem said:


> My Carbo Bassos have finally died and I don't know what to replace them with.


 
 go for the Zero Singulos or Doppios.  Singulos are faster and have wider soundstage, Doppios more texture
 amazing tone and details....The Singulos are like a cross between the Tenores and Bassos. happy listening.


----------



## Mackem

drbluenewmexico said:


> go for the Zero Singulos or Doppios.  Singulos are faster and have wider soundstage, Doppios more texture
> amazing tone and details....The Singulos are like a cross between the Tenores and Bassos. happy listening.


 
 I was actually looking at those but some said I'd find the bass lacking compared to the Bassos. I really like the Zero Audio stuff.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> CONGRATULATIONS DS on having gone on discover missions and reached the NEW WORLD of sound you really like.
> I hope your explorations continue though, cause the holy grail of sound, is always on th next fed ex truck!!! not....
> I'm still listening through ancient RS Hornet for top quality class A mobile performance.....
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree. I am not too happy with the LHLabs..While some of the guys are getting their Geek outs. Us backers that help them start the ball rolling gets to wait even longer. That is awesome. What is another month another year in the whole scheme of things for them. In the mean while they shove yet another campaign down our throats the Geek Wave..
  
 NOPE. I can't be the only one frustrated that we have to wait what seems to be a year to get what was promised us a long time ago. I know those guys had to go through some growing pains to bring out the product but I will no longer support LH in their continued efforts to squeeze as much money from me as possible.. It seems guys that have some influence ended up getting an EARLY Geek out to start the buzz on them but that does me and many others, who initially took the chance for the product, no good. They can't work fast enough for my liking. Excuse after excuse. The Geeks better be worth the long wait is what my point is. One can be patient for so long before the whole thing just ends up sucking and it is starting to suck.
  
 Good to hear you found your sound nirvana in your gears Dr blue. I have as well. For a while I kept on looking at the SE846 as my end all earphone purchase but I doubt my phone purchases will stop after that. It is an addiction that I cant recoup from..Most you guys know what I am talking about.  This being said, I am extremely pleased with my mid fi trifecta being the FX850, IM03 and H3..  If any of you guys want to take the next step up from sub $100-$200 phones and want a clear upgrade, any one of these will do the job..I still think my FX850 is the best phones I own but my IM03 has been steadily growing on me and the H3 amped is one killer sounding earphone. Happy listening fellas and as always. let us know of your discoveries.


----------



## Dsnuts

Case in point. I just bought a lightly used. L2.. 
  
 If I remember correctly the L2s have amazing stage and resolution for portable can..Been looking to get a pair ever since I heard them at RMAF..


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> CONGRATULATIONS DS on having gone on discover missions and reached the NEW WORLD of sound you really like.
> I hope your explorations continue though, cause the holy grail of sound, is always on th next fed ex truck!!! not....
> I'm still listening through ancient RS Hornet for top quality class A mobile performance.....
> 
> ...




hey, Blue...nice to hear you've hit Audio Nirvana, but you'll be back...they always are!!! (insert evil laugh here!). I've got the On1's in my Amazon cart for a while now, haven't pulled the trigger, think I'll finally do it later today (the cart is heavily populated otherwise, have to do my "save for later" trimming before ordering, always a bit traumatic). Enjoy the ride in the meantime...
Was interested in the phone impressions...my Droid Razr Maxx is growing long in the tooth (how long does that take these days, 6 months?), and I've been considering a replacement, the 2 main candidates being the Samsung S5 and the HTC-M8. I know the M8 has "Beats Audio", but that isn't automatically a good thing . Of course, the 3rd option is to root the aging Maxx, try to get a bit more performance out of it, and hold for a while (the impetus for the latter option is I'm in the small group of Verizon users who is grandfathered in to unlimited data, which I lose if I upgrade. Not sure if it's worth the effort, though, the Maxx is a pain to root. I did it before, and it took quite a few tries to get it to take. It did fine for a while, but and ota update (which I didn't get a notice about, or I wouldn't have allowed it) crashed the phone. I was able to get it replaced under insurance, but didn't root the replacement, which I still use, though it crawls when I use it, really frustrating)



dsnuts said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATULATIONS DS on having gone on discover missions and reached the NEW WORLD of sound you really like.
> ...




I agree on the Geek wait, seems like forever...I jumped in on almost all the things they were crowdfunding in the early excitement, haven't gotten anything yet, though I did get an email late in the week that SOMETHING shipped from LH labs, so maybe I can let you know how it performs (I'm guessing it's the Geek Out, but the notice wasn't specific). I'm in general agreement over the sentiment on the disorganization of the Geek sale, but I'm still leaning towards them, as I expect whatever they are producing will kill anything else in or near the price as far as sound goes...remains to be seen, of course. Pono has Ayre on board in the design department, and they're no slouches in the high end gear arena.

Got a beautiful Spring day...off on the bike, ride through Watchung Reservation with my biking buddy, later...


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Good to hear you found your sound nirvana in your gears Dr blue. I have as well. For a while I kept on looking at the SE846 as my end all earphone purchase but I doubt my phone purchases will stop after that. It is an addiction that I cant recoup from..Most you guys know what I am talking about.  This being said, I am extremely pleased with my mid fi trifecta being the FX850, IM03 and H3..  If any of you guys want to take the next step up from sub $100-$200 phones and want a clear upgrade, any one of these will do the job..I still think my FX850 is the best phones I own but my IM03 has been steadily growing on me and the H3 amped is one killer sounding earphone. Happy listening fellas and as always. let us know of your discoveries.


 

 Agreed in the LHLabs part, i still haven't gotten any updates on my delivery. Judging by reviews and feedback on a the web, the GeekOut will be good, especially considering the price we paid for these, but the wait is just really wearing on my.

 I'll be getting a pair of FX850s sometime later on. I've done a little looking(and listening) around and have found them to be my kind of IEMs: Clear with slightly boosted bass. While I did like the IM03(and 04) when I auditioned them at a local Jabens, something about their highs just doesn't sit right with me. Personal preference, but I like mine to be less.... sterile, with a little bit of extra musicality thrown in if possible. So FX850 Woodies it is. Looking forward to them already.


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Agreed in the LHLabs part, i still haven't gotten any updates on my delivery. Judging by reviews and feedback on a the web, the GeekOut will be good, especially considering the price we paid for these, but the wait is just really wearing on my.
> 
> I'll be getting a pair of FX850s sometime later on. I've done a little looking(and listening) around and have found them to be my kind of IEMs: Clear with slightly boosted bass. While I did like the IM03(and 04) when I auditioned them at a local Jabens, something about their highs just doesn't sit right with me. Personal preference, but I like mine to be less.... sterile, with a little bit of extra musicality thrown in if possible. So FX850 Woodies it is. Looking forward to them already.


 
  
 Good call on the FX850..Where the IM03 takes care of my detailed neutral end the FX850 takes care of the musical fluid dynamic end of my sound needs. They really are a must own for guys that are looking for music enjoyment more than sound analysis. 
  
 I can see where the highs of the IM03 can be a touch forward with the wrong tips..I ditched the stock tips and started using good old Sony hybrid tips and they have balanced out really well with amazing sound layering using Sonys proprietary tips..They are no where near the sharpness of ATs phones past and have great detail in all regions of the Fr..  It is more of a balanced neutral based sound sig so they are the type that grows on a person with more use than an audition unfortunately. The FX850 will have more of a wow factor because of their large stage and big full sound..The real surprising aspect of the IM03 is their bass. Some of the best quality bass for BA I have heard. While not as stout as the FX850 it is very satisfactory, speedy and can get brawny when called for.
  
 The highs on the IM03 are actually done really well, I actually like the highs BA on the IM03 more so than the H3 actually. But again it is the type of sound you have to have and go through the paces to understand more so. Tips definitely change the sound up on the IM03 so that is an important factor when hearing them especially the highs.


----------



## Exesteils

That's what I'm saying. I like my music, but unlike most in here I find dissecting it and straining to find details or lack thereof a little tedious. I love musicality and transparency above all else, and prefer to let my music perform instead of recite. As such, I find the IM series a little too away from my preference to my liking. But if I were to rank them by performance alone, I daresay they outperform any of my current phones, and definitely are one of AT's best to date.


----------



## Dsnuts

Them new ATH-CKRs being dual dynamic AT models are interesting as they use large dual drivers for the sound. If AT tuned them like the IM0X series those will be some nicely performing earphones. Look forward to some impressions of those.
  
 FX850 is a must own.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The new M8 HTC one  does not have the beat sound system in it.  they dropped that, thank your ears, and have a propriatry
 "boom sound" setting that is always on for the good internal stereo speakers.  you can switch it off or on for headphone out
 use  jack.....
 they also increased the preamp output by 25% and it has an improved dac.  with the zero audio carbon singles the phone
 is quite an excellent sound source.  and its a design marvel, and an excellent phone to boot!  critics give the samsung galaxy 5
 the edge in camera quality, lightness, but I'm happy overall with the M8.  for sound quality, its the clear choice in new android phones.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

THANKS DS for your extensive  comments.  I agree that the LH products better be really
 worth it because they have kept peoples investment capital for over 5 or six months now!
 that seems quasi legal.....even for crowd funding...
  
 re audio nirvana, i use the the "audiophile behavior test", if when i put a particular source
 and phone on together it makes me smile, start moving in my seat or on my feet, and i
 don't want to take it off, and i start to have synthesis and hear messages in the music
 Then i let a friend listen to it and see if they have any of the same reactions.  The new
 Eccotek tracks from their May release SPEAKING IN TONGUES (available for streaming on
 Bandcamp.com are fabulous tests for this.  I hooked the on1s up to the Hornet (RS class A amp)
 and a good NOS dac and my friend Barbara almost shook herself off the chair after teasing
 me about how weird i behaved when i connected myself earlier.  and then she wouldn't give
 the phones back to me....for quite a while.  but everyone has their own Sound Signiature for a
 personal audio nirvana, and new ones are always a "Discovery"  Glad you found yours DS
 and i look forward to hearing your trifecta of choice phones when i can........


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm hoping to receive something from them in the next few days, should go to tracking, but I always find that a bit frustrating, as you can't really do anything about it, wherever it is (helpful if it gets lost, I suppose). Notice doesn't say what, only that it is from them. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Them new ATH-CKRs being dual dynamic AT models are interesting as they use large dual drivers for the sound. If AT tuned them like the IM0X series those will be some nicely performing earphones. Look forward to some impressions of those.
> 
> FX850 is a must own.




That's what I figured. It's not getting as much hype as the others probably due to its higher pricing than most of what's in this thread but they definitely gems.

Btw, if you could get your hands on a copy of Swing de Chocobo(preferably lossless), would you mind trying it with the 3 phones you mentioned?


----------



## marone

mackem said:


> My Carbo Bassos have finally died and I don't know what to replace them with.




Why people accept that 'things are going to just finally die' is beyond me with regards to consumer goods.

If you buy a glass jar of pickles, that glass jar is going to be around for hundred's of years.

If you find an old 1940-era tube amp and re-roll it and replace the old capacitors, it will work fine. If you buy a 1977 Yamaha receiver, it will work well and sound great today as is with no replacement of any parts needed.

This acceptance (expectation?) that things break or wear-out in 18 months is unwise.


----------



## Exesteils

marone said:


> Why people accept that 'things are going to just finally die' is beyond me with regards to consumer goods.
> 
> If you buy a glass jar of pickles, that glass jar is going to be around for hundred's of years.
> 
> ...




But here's the thing. All the things you have mentioned have replacable parts that are somewhat modular, while in the receiver's case, it's a big box, I highly doubt you'd be bend/fiddling with its internal parts as often as what normal abuse iem/headphone cables go through.

As in IEMs case, the part to die are usually the cables, only course of action would be to reterminate, which would cost just as much as the original purchase, if not more. That's not including if something happens to it's internal components, finding the right BA to replace the one your broke is far more work than just buying a new pair.


----------



## laon

marone said:


> If you buy a 1977 Yamaha receiver, it will work well and sound great today as is with no replacement of any parts needed.




Yeah, it's impossible to find 1977 yamaha receiver which doesn't break today. 


Funny thing people are saying indeed.


----------



## avlad

marone said:


> Why people accept that 'things are going to just finally die' is beyond me with regards to consumer goods.


 
 Let's find out how they died then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 So Mackem, what happened with your dead Basso's?
 As I have a 2 weeks old Tenore's that I like very much and I find them to be of a very good build it will be good to know what things I shall avoid in the future.


----------



## Mackem

marone said:


> Why people accept that 'things are going to just finally die' is beyond me with regards to consumer goods.
> 
> If you buy a glass jar of pickles, that glass jar is going to be around for hundred's of years.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I only say finally died because of the fact that they had been intermittently working for the past few months so I figured they were going to stop working some point soon. 
  
 The sound in the right channel is completely gone, faulty wiring I assume.


----------



## ericp10

This blowing my mind through the FX850!!


----------



## bhazard

So who is gonna jump on the Dunu 2000 now that they are available?


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> I was actually looking at those but some said I'd find the bass lacking compared to the Bassos. I really like the Zero Audio stuff.


 
 For a cheaper option, try the Xiaomi Piston "2.1".  You could also try Ostry KC06 or Zero Audio Singolo.  For more expensive options, Zero Audio Doppio or KEF M200


----------



## Mackem

grayson73 said:


> For a cheaper option, try the Xiaomi Piston "2.1".  You could also try Ostry KC06 or Zero Audio Singolo.  For more expensive options, Zero Audio Doppio or KEF M200


 
  
 I've actually got a pair of the Pistons but I don't like them all that much, gave them to my brother. I just want something with similar levels of bass but improvements elsewhere if that's even possible. Got to admit though I love my Carbo Bassos for the comfort; they fit really nicely in my ears, I can wear them straight down and they're not heavy whatsoever.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> I've actually got a pair of the Pistons but I don't like them all that much, gave them to my brother. I just want something with similar levels of bass but improvements elsewhere if that's even possible. Got to admit though I love my Carbo Bassos for the comfort; they fit really nicely in my ears, I can wear them straight down and they're not heavy whatsoever.


 
  
 Well, I still think that you should be adventurous and try out the KC06's (or upcoming KC06A's). But Mackem, you are just a weeeee bit picky, so if you like the bassos so much, you should probably just get another pair!


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Well, I still think that you should be adventurous and try out the KC06's (or upcoming KC06A's). But Mackem, you are just a weeeee bit picky, so if you like the bassos so much, you should probably just get another pair!


 
 I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues.


----------



## Hutnicks

mackem said:


> I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues.


 

 +1


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, *just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues*.


 
  
 Like I said, you're picky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
Just kidding. Maybe I should have said that you have stringent requirements for what works best for you (which isn't a bad thing).
  
 It's good that you know what is important to you.
  
 Which is ultimately why you might be best going with the bassos again.


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Well, I still think that you should be adventurous and try out the KC06's (or upcoming KC06A's). But Mackem, you are just a weeeee bit picky, so if you like the bassos so much, you should probably just get another pair!


 
 Just a

 bit huh!
  
 Bassos are so last year! Time for an upgrade.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Just a
> 
> bit huh!
> 
> Bassos are so last year! Time for an upgrade.


 
  
 No no no - I stood corrected on that one... I think "discerning" would be the appropriate terminology!


----------



## doctorjazz

hutnicks said:


> mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues.
> ...




Hey, if someone knows a way to predict which iem's/headphones will fit well, and not have other sound issues (if you don't have access to listen to them in advance), please share, would be of great benefit


----------



## nihontoman

I discovered something for myself and maybe it will help others here. I've always had dynamic based budget iems (the fanciest being the xb90ex) and even though I liked them, there's one thing none of them could pull of quite perfectly and that is the base frequencies note weight in this area. They always sound awesome, but tend to make base a bit overbearing. Even the basslight m21 had this tendency. It had little base, but still managed to make it sound a little unnatural. I noticed that in this regards earbuds are a bit better, but they have zero isolation... So I kinda get a feeling BA driver will be the way to go for me. maybe I'm missing something, but still...


----------



## doctorjazz

IT REALLY EXISTS!!!!!




just came, installing drivers, be out tonight, not sure I'll get to GEEK OUT until tomorrow...


----------



## doctorjazz

(also having some sort of sound/music issue with my PC as well, tried to upgrade JRiver to 19, froze; music not coming out of speakers, trying to sort it out, yuk)


----------



## doctorjazz

God...best sound I've ever heard from the Senn 650's...worth the wait, imo 



Good enough to make a grown man cry


----------



## Mackem

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, if someone knows a way to predict which iem's/headphones will fit well, and not have other sound issues (if you don't have access to listen to them in advance), please share, would be of great benefit


 
 Well hark at you Captain Sarcasm..


----------



## doctorjazz

No sarcasm, you'd save me a ton of money if you had the way to know that in advance. Read about so many headphones to die for on this post, only to find they were a poor fit, didn't do the same for me, etc. Fun trying out different stuff, of cours, but headphones come in so many shapes, designs, etc, and people's ears /heads /sound preferences are so varied, impossible to predict for sure what you love will work for me. Just sayin...


----------



## doctorjazz

(for a good example, read the Mikros thread for a bit, then go to the For Sale forum and check out all the Mikros 90s being dumped there :-$


----------



## doctorjazz

mackem said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if someone knows a way to predict which iem's/headphones will fit well, and not have other sound issues (if you don't have access to listen to them in advance), please share, would be of great benefit
> ...


----------



## Gee Simpson

nihontoman said:


> I discovered something for myself and maybe it will help others here. I've always had dynamic based budget iems (the fanciest being the xb90ex) and even though I liked them, there's one thing none of them could pull of quite perfectly and that is the base frequencies note weight in this area. They always sound awesome, but tend to make base a bit overbearing. Even the basslight m21 had this tendency. It had little base, but still managed to make it sound a little unnatural. I noticed that in this regards earbuds are a bit better, but they have zero isolation... So I kinda get a feeling BA driver will be the way to go for me. maybe I'm missing something, but still...


 

 You should try out the ATH IM70, lovely plentiful bass but not overbearing on the other frequencies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mids are nice and forward, Highs are smooth, not sibilant at all. It's a nice smooth, full sound. They are a level or two above my CKN70's for me.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues.


 

 I would say just go with your instinct or flip a coin if you're really stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As the doctor said, it's very hard to know whether you're gonna like an IEM's sound qualities and whether it will fit you or not. Sometimes you just gotta go with your instinct and bite the bullet. If it goes well, great, if it doesn't, then you can sell them on and recoup most of what you paid for them


----------



## doctorjazz

Really loving this Geek Out/HD650 combo...see, pot luck, didn't know a thing, could come and be junk, this one worked out. The opposite has happened too, expected gold, got crap. Not that the posts here are useless-you get trails to persue, opinions, some pretty reliable, descriptions of sound signatures. But in the end it is generally someone's opinion. If you expect a guarantee in advance that what someone loves will absolutely work for you, no such thing, imo.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have I said this Geek Out is amazing? God, 3AM, gotta go to sleep, don't seem to be able to take it off (to be fair, don't have other dongle amp/dacs to compare it to, maybe try to compare it to my living room preamp/headphone amp tomorrow or the next day, right now, can't stop smiling, gotta go to sleep..................)


----------



## doctorjazz

Did I mention the Geek Out yet? just checking, really should go to bed...


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Did I mention the Geek Out yet? just checking, really should go to bed...




:rolleyes:


----------



## doctorjazz

Jeez......


----------



## doctorjazz

One last Geeky thing to say...


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Jeez......




Well I bought the 720 Geekout and judging by the latest email I got from Lilacs, I'll be luck if I can my hands on it before May. Needless to say I'm pretty miffed.

But at the same time, also excited to hear how well it's performing by you standards(having something to compare to is useful, but sound is what we're really after, isn't it?)


----------



## doctorjazz

True, I don't have another USB/DA converter/headphone amp to compare it to (I think you can use the Fiio X3 that way with the most recent firmware upgrades,not sure though, haven't tried, I do use it line out to an external portable amp most of the time), but I'm no stranger to good sound/high end audio and the like...got good audiofool credentials, high end rig in the living room, many hours auditioning full size equipment. The headphone stuff is recent, but, with the Geek Out, it's not even, "man the soundstage is so wide" or, "listen to that sub-bass extention", though I can play all those games with it. It's more, "Wow, that sounds FABULOUS, can't sit still, I LOVE this song...", etc. The EXPERIENCE of listening to the music makes me not WANT to analyze what it's doing right, who cares?
Hey, May is only a month away, or less, I don't know how many months ago I ordered, maybe 4,5 or more, worth it, can't believe how good this thing sounds!!!
If you've read some of my posts here, you know I'm generally a bit reserved in my praise for things. I'll point something out that I like, say some good things, maybe some offsetting negatives...not an audio-floozy, don't throw myself at every new chrome, DAP, or Balanced Armature that throws itself at me, y'know! I generally don't like to sit at my computer to listen, like the portable gear better, carry it, got to bed, walk the dog, etc. I can see being stuck here a bit at my desktop, though. The music has that "grab you by the kazatzkas" factor. I can't even listen to my high rez stuff...I upgraded JRiver from 18 to 19, somehow all my HDTracks downloads disappeared in the process (the external speaker seems to have stopped playing from internet sources, though it does play from JRiver or iTunes). I have them on the X3, so I should be able to drag them back to the computer when I get a chance. Still, ripped CD's, still plugged in with Senn 650 (try some other headphones sooner or later, don't want to mess now), and, HEAVEN!!! (and I've always been mixed on the Senns, open wide, but I always heard the "haze" others described, sometimes impact not quite there. They were just waiting for some Geekifying). Haven't tried the Awsemfier or whatever they call it either yet, maybe later...


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> I wouldn't say I'm picky at all, just rather not sink money into IEMs then end up selling them at a loss because they don't fit comfortably or have other issues.


 
 I agree; I've bought so many and sold at a loss.  Only a few have I sold at a gain.
  
 It's hard to know what IEM you'll like without trying it.  I've tried many IEMs which I thought I'd like better than the Tenore, based on people's descriptions, but in the end I preferred Tenore.  Of everything I've bought, only the M200 competes.
  
 I am interested in buying KC06, Havi B3, Doppio, TE-05, DN-1000, ATH-IM50, ATH-IM70 but I still don't know for sure whether I would prefer them over Tenore nor M200.


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> I've actually got a pair of the Pistons but I don't like them all that much, gave them to my brother. I just want something with similar levels of bass but improvements elsewhere if that's even possible. Got to admit though I love my Carbo Bassos for the comfort; they fit really nicely in my ears, I can wear them straight down and they're not heavy whatsoever.


 
 Pistons have the same level of bass as Basso, right?  What didn't you like about the Piston?
  
 I don't think KC06 will have as much bass as the Basso.  I think drblue said Singolo has bass level between the Basso and Tenore.
  
 Maybe try ATH-IM50 or ATH-IM70?  I've read that ATH-IM50 has more bass than ATH-IM70.  Or if you want to spend more, Dunu DN-1000.


----------



## doctorjazz

See, and I had a really hard time with the M200, couldn't get it to fit worth a damn, felt mine had channel imbalance, lots of people love these, so go figure, everyone is different. I get along much better with the DN-1000, really nice sounding and fit works for me, and the Doppio is in heavy rotation right now, sound and fit are working for me as well. (Liked, but didn't love the Tenore, still have it, found it a bit less full bodied for instrument sounds than I like, but I haven't used them for a long time, should compare them and the Doppios one of these days, time is tight, of course).


----------



## Mackem

grayson73 said:


> I agree; I've bought so many and sold at a loss.  Only a few have I sold at a gain.
> 
> It's hard to know what IEM you'll like without trying it.  I've tried many IEMs which I thought I'd like better than the Tenore, based on people's descriptions, but in the end I preferred Tenore.  Of everything I've bought, only the M200 competes.
> 
> I am interested in buying KC06, Havi B3, Doppio, TE-05, DN-1000, ATH-IM50, ATH-IM70 but I still don't know for sure whether I would prefer them over Tenore nor M200.


 
  
  


grayson73 said:


> Pistons have the same level of bass as Basso, right?  What didn't you like about the Piston?
> 
> I don't think KC06 will have as much bass as the Basso.  I think drblue said Singolo has bass level between the Basso and Tenore.
> 
> Maybe try ATH-IM50 or ATH-IM70?  I've read that ATH-IM50 has more bass than ATH-IM70.  Or if you want to spend more, Dunu DN-1000.


 
  
 It's not that I'm stupidly picky; all I want is a pair that can be worn straight down i.e. don't have to be worn over the ear otherwise they end up being heavy after a while / don't fit properly. Regarding the Pistons, I just didn't like the way they felt in the ear; the nozzle seems quite small, giving them a fairly shallow fit, which just felt strange to me.


----------



## Grayson73

mackem said:


> It's not that I'm stupidly picky; all I want is a pair that can be worn straight down i.e. don't have to be worn over the ear otherwise they end up being heavy after a while / don't fit properly. Regarding the Pistons, I just didn't like the way they felt in the ear; the nozzle seems quite small, giving them a fairly shallow fit, which just felt strange to me.


 
 Isn't the nozzle on the piston bigger than the basso?  Did you try your Basso tips on the Piston?


----------



## Mackem

grayson73 said:


> Isn't the nozzle on the piston bigger than the basso?  Did you try your Basso tips on the Piston?


 
 I dunno what it was; it just felt _really _strange.


----------



## peter123

The nozzle on the Piston's is wide and short and does indeed give a shallow fit. I find them awkward to wear while moving around.


----------



## mochill

The te05 might be what your looking for but it needs a tip change


----------



## Grayson73

mochill said:


> The te05 might be what your looking for but it needs a tip change


 
 Are you sure TE-05 has as much bass as Basso?  I thought TE-05 was closer to neutral bass.


----------



## DannyBai

Basso's bass is looser and bigger than the TE-05.  Tenore's would be closer to the TE-05 yet so far away.
  
 Should get the GEEK 450 shipped this week per LHLabs but no shipping notice yet.  Better sound good since I'm through with them after the Pulse gets here.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I would say you should just get the Basso again tbh if you can't decide what to get. At least you know what you're getting with it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, have no clue when the Pulse starts going out, have one of those on order as well, though got a good Preamp/DA converter in the meantime (problem with doing this sort of thing 4 months or so in advance, things happen, old Krell Preamp died, found a demo Peachtree that I liked to replace, has built in DA), not sure I'll even need it. In case it hasn't been obvious, loving the Geek Out-they're offering a limited edition Geek Out Signature, promises to be even better sounding, not cheap, $899, but seems to be ready to ship in a few weeks (at least that's what they're saying). Loving this Geek Out so much, the upgrade is tempting (what I really want now is the Geek Wave, the portable, attach-it-to-your-phone model, won't ship until Oct or so, though). Waited like everyone, does stink, I'm hoping when they arrive everyone loves it as much as I do


----------



## bhazard

Got my tracking number for my 3 geeks today (2 1000's and a 450). Should have them by Friday.
  
 I will be selling the 450, so I'll have that available to anyone who wants it at a slightly discounted price without needing to wait for the new batch.
  
 BenF bought the other 1000, so I'll be sending that to him asap.
  
 I have a feeling I will be selling all of my amp/dacs and tubes based on what DoctorJ has heard so far..


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Tenore's would be closer to the TE-05 yet so far away.


 
 What do you mean by this?


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> Got my tracking number for my 3 geeks today (2 1000's and a 450). Should have them by Friday.
> 
> I will be selling the 450, so I'll have that available to anyone who wants it at a slightly discounted price without needing to wait for the new batch.
> 
> ...




Yknow, like we've been saying, you may hear this differently than I do, but I'm knocked out by this thing, really curious what they did to make the signature.


----------



## doctorjazz

(as an aside, I played some music through it for my wife and daughter, non audiophiles both, they agreed it was great sounding, don't think they were humoring me...)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Well, have no clue when the Pulse starts going out, have one of those on order as well, though got a good Preamp/DA converter in the meantime (problem with doing this sort of thing 4 months or so in advance, things happen, old Krell Preamp died, found a demo Peachtree that I liked to replace, has built in DA), not sure I'll even need it. In case it hasn't been obvious, *loving the Geek Out-they're offering a limited edition Geek Out Signature, promises to be even better sounding, not cheap, $899, but seems to be ready to ship in a few weeks (at least that's what they're saying). Loving this Geek Out so much, the upgrade is tempting* (what I really want now is the Geek Wave, the portable, attach-it-to-your-phone model, won't ship until Oct or so, though). Waited like everyone, does stink, I'm hoping when they arrive everyone loves it as much as I do


 
  
 Doc, I think that your case of audio upgraditis is incurable lol! I'm happy that you're enjoying your "geek out" though


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> What do you mean by this?


 
 I think the Tenore's bass would be more closer to the TE-05 bass than the Basso's but they don't sound alike in general.  I honestly don't think one is really better than the other overall depending on preferences of the individual.


----------



## mochill

If you can get a seal with the te05...man oh man the bass is deep and big....the tips I get a seal with is the fx850 tips which jvc will be selling separately soon


----------



## mochill

So mesmerized by the fx850 that I don't feel like buying anymore iems...so naturally beautiful tonal balance it makes me wanna cry ...if I were to buy one more it will be the kc06A


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> So mesmerized by the fx850 that I don't feel like buying anymore iems...so naturally beautiful tonal balance it makes me wanna cry ...if I were to buy one more it will be the kc06A




You say that now. 

See you in a month


----------



## waynes world

You give him a whole month?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> You give him a whole month?


 
 Yup, I give him a month lol. Imo, that should be the maximum for mochill to handle, if not, correct me by saying he'd only last a week.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Yup, I give him a month lol. Imo, that should be the maximum for mochill to handle, if not, correct me by saying he'd only last a week.


 
  
 Well to his credit, he has been hyping them consistently for quite a while now. And I must admit that mochill's incessant hyping of them, along with ericp10's and dannybai's and dsnuts onging endorsement of them, makes me kinda *really* _*REALLY*_ want those damned 850's!


----------



## jant71

I just think mochill cries or wants to cry too much.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Well to his credit, he has been hyping them consistently for quite a while now. And I must admit that mochill's incessant hyping of them, along with ericp10's and dannybai's and dsnuts onging endorsement of them, makes me kinda *really* _*REALLY*_ want those damned 850's!


 
 Indeed, the sustained hype from the fx850s almost made me grab a pair, but seeing Jame's comparisons with the 750s and 850s, I might want the 750s to save the money, 
  
 Though to add emphasis to honesty, I'd rather get the kc06 first, then worry about these woodies later. Lucky for you, the Kc06 will be delivered unto you first! :')
  


jant71 said:


> I just think mochill cries or wants to cry too much.


 
 Yeah, those HEAVENLY fx850s should make anyone cry as well, but...
  
 I think it has the most impact on mochill the most, hahaha.
  
 I hope the kc06 owners and future ath-ckr9 owners will experience a similar 'mochill' feeling.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> I hope the kc06 owners *and future ath-ckr9 owners* will experience a similar 'mochill' feeling.


 
  
 I'm afraid of your ckr9 hype already!


----------



## mochill

Jant what is your avatar?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> I'm afraid of your ckr9 hype already!


 
 Hoho, it could be a fluke, who knows?
  
 I hope not, I'll be saving you some money if it turns out to be great, since they'll go on a price cut sometime the month after they're released.


----------



## mochill

Dayuummmm the fx850 ceases to amaze ....keeps improving


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> Dayuummmm the fx850 ceases to amaze ....keeps improving


 
 Wait what?! Take a look at what you're trying to say, meng!
 If the FX850 *ceases to amaze*, then it's already *stopped improving*!


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> Dayuummmm the fx850 ceases to amaze ....keeps improving




Grammar Mochill. I understand you're excited but please, proofread before you hit post.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Grammar Mochill. I understand you're excited but please, proofread before you hit post.


 
 Not to forget the EDIT button.
  
 Don't repost you message mochill, please, hahaha!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Not to forget the EDIT button.
> 
> Don't repost you message mochill, please, hahaha!


 
 LOL.




 Long like the GNs!


----------



## doctorjazz

Discovery-not dogwalk, Geek discovery, listening to this with W4 and W40, maaaaaaannnnnnnnn......


(yeah, think the W40 sounds slightly better than the W4, but you can tie me up here with either one, put on music I like, won't complain....)


----------



## mikaveli06

Headsup, Newegg has ML Mikros90 for rediculous $59.


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Jant what is your avatar?


 

 Pioneer. They have new stuff out including an interesting armature plus "bass exciter". Bunch of new stuff with MMCX including one hybrid the DJE2000. Those are the CX8 dynamic(ceramic powder coated plus bass exciter behind it) in copper.
  
Can you feel the beat? If you love to feel the vibration of club beats through your body, our new exclusive Superior Club Sound ear buds are made for you. Take your tunes to a higher level thanks to the Balanced Armature Driver - with a 2-way structure - that produces the bass and volume levels you need to get into the groove. At the same time, a built-in vibrating Bass Exciter gives you a kicking subwoofer effect that is sure to make you tremble on steady ground.
 Now you can party day and night. Get closer to the ultimate club experience with innovatively designed ear holders that ensure a stable and comfortable fit.
  




   Take control Thanks to a unique detachable cord (with lock-function), complete with in-line microphone and integrated remote control, you become master of your iPhone or Android smartphone.





   Metallic madness These sleek, upscale in-ear headphones look as good as they sound. Their high quality design and silver metal casing with red detailing are sure to reflect your sense of style and taste.



  




   Exciting extras Each pair of these Superior Club Sound headphones comes with three sizes of soft silicone ear tips for a super comfortable, noise isolating fit. An in-flight adapter and a sturdy, rubber feel protective carrying case are also included in the package.





   Professional components The small, lightweight Balanced Armature driver unit is tuned to produce clear and high quality sound. It doesn’t require external air like a dynamic driver, providing a more accurate midrange and treble. Meanwhile, the built-in Bass Exciter vibrates for a true club experience.


----------



## Exesteils

That just screams basshead phones at me.  I want them!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jant71 said:


> Pioneer. They have new stuff out including an interesting armature plus "bass exciter". Bunch of new stuff with MMCX including one hybrid the DJE2000. Those are the CX8 dynamic(ceramic powder coated plus bass exciter behind it) in copper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Judging from the looks of the earphones, those Pioneers look *way too similar* to Sony's MDR-X10 (*aka* the Simon Cowell headphones). Take a look:

 Oh yeah, and Pioneer's statement on the earphones "reflecting your sense of style and taste"? I don't know about y'all, but these headphones reflect pretty bad taste right here. But then again, the Pioneers *are small*, so I don't think that would be much of an issue. It's not like the godawful-looking X10 right here which is more than likely to turn some heads.


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone gonna get the ath ax5 in 2weeks when it releases. Im just a little confused as these are appx $90, but the axo5 is 2x as much. Are these different drivers? It thought ax5 is just over ear version, as both are sonic fuel line. Usually over ear is more expensive, as in momentums. Or are these 2 completely seperate models with similar lettering/numbering. I really like the ax5 black and blue coloring, and generally enjoy A.T. sound.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the carbon Singulos are really lovely sounding and easy to drive.  great soundstage and musicality, a great value.
 not as much texture or detail as the Doppios but great right out of a smartphone or dap....a worthy investment
 for multiuse....remember they need lots of breaking though, being carbon nano based...


----------



## laon

drbluenewmexico said:


> the carbon Singulos are really lovely sounding and easy to drive.  great soundstage and musicality, a great value.
> not as much texture or detail as the Doppios but great right out of a smartphone or dap....a worthy investment
> for multiuse....remember they need lots of breaking though, being carbon nano based...



Huh what? Singolo is single BA and Doppio is dual BA.


----------



## Grayson73

Don't know if this was mentioned, but Sony XBA-H3 dropped $100 on Amazon to $249.


----------



## Exesteils

grayson73 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned, but Sony XBA-H3 dropped $100 on Amazon to $249.


 

 Yeah, someone in Joker's thread already mentioned it. If anyone is interested in them, I think this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## doctorjazz

Been on a shopping spree/buying binge since around Black Friday, I'd figure, gotten a bunch of stuff...including Doppios, SM64, Heaven V, JVC Woodies, AT-IM70, Sony H3, and others too lazy/tired to dig up right now (late night, Passover Seder, great eats, company until night...dead the next day), have to say, of all the iem's I've tried, think I like the Westone W40 best (which of course makes sense, as it is the only one on loan, don't own it...time to schedule an extra session with the shrink 
They are incredibly open,quiet-they get rid of noise you didn't know you had until you hear the sound without it.
Haven't compared to many of the upper echelon iems, though, the ASG-2 and the like may be competitive, can't say (we're talking $599 list, seen it generally at $499). Still, that's the price of getting, say, JVC Woodies and IM70, if you go in for multiple headphones. Haven't tried my other gear through the Geek Out yet, only W4, W40, and Senn 650's (I've always been on a fence on the Senns, heard the Senn with iPod Touch, X3 with ALO Continental, sometimes love it, sometimes hear the Senn "haze" which others have reported on the Senns, takes out some excitement, makes them overly polite (on the 650 thread lots of ink is dedicated to amps that bring out the 650's potential, lose the "haze"; Schitt stuff is supposed to be great for them). I have to say, the Senns through the Geek are great; present, dynamic, bass, detail, they drive it like it wants to be driven. Still working on the W4 vs W40 review (finally got a 1st draft down, that's usually the hardest part for me, knocking it into shape afterwards is much easier), Anyway, GEEK seems to make whatever I have played so far shine, but differences are quite apparent, it's not masking bad stuff. The Geek Out Signature is calling my name, pretty loudly, (and I never even was looking for a usb dad/amp, I'm a portable kinda guy...)


----------



## doctorjazz

My daughter, home from college for the holiday, is listening to her favorite music from PC, Geek Out, Senn 650's, is raving about hearing all the things in music she knows well that she never heard before, unsolicited testomonial (we, sort of unsolicited, if you don't count dad hounding her past 2 days, "you gotta hear my new toy!!!" She is a non audiophile, though, I'm the lone audionut in the house


----------



## ericp10

You can get the H1 for $93 on Amazon now too.


----------



## ericp10

So fellas, I do have FAD Pandora Hope VI (hybrid 50mm/BA) headphone on its way to me. This will be interesting to see how a BA helps a full size headphone in sound. I've been reading very refined, spacious and deep sound. I'm hooked on FAD's sound from what I've heard thus far.


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> So fellas, I do have FAD Pandora Hope VI (hybrid 50mm/BA) headphone on its way to me. This will be interesting to see how a BA helps a full size headphone in sound. I've been reading very refined, spacious and deep sound. I'm hooked on FAD's sound from what I've heard thus far.


 
  
 They're absolutely amazing and have a very large soundstage for a closed headphone. I loved them but the weight and issues with the earpads made it too uncomfortable for long-term listening so I had to sell them =/


----------



## ericp10

akarise said:


> They're absolutely amazing and have a very large soundstage for a closed headphone. I loved them but the weight and issues with the earpads made it too uncomfortable for long-term listening so I had to sell them =/


 
  
  
 Yeah, I think I can deal with the weight. The M500s are heavy to me. I'll find ways to shift it on my head as long as the sound is worth it.


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> Yeah, I think I can deal with the weight. The M500s are heavy to me. I'll find ways to shift it on my head as long as the sound is worth it.


 
  
 If you thought the M500 was heavy at only 208g, the PHVI at 480g is gonna feel like a brick on your head... just a warning.


----------



## jant71

mikaveli06 said:


> Anyone gonna get the ath ax5 in 2weeks when it releases. Im just a little confused as these are appx $90, but the axo5 is 2x as much. Are these different drivers? It thought ax5 is just over ear version, as both are sonic fuel line. Usually over ear is more expensive, as in momentums. Or are these 2 completely seperate models with similar lettering/numbering. I really like the ax5 black and blue coloring, and generally enjoy A.T. sound.


 

 The AX5 is a NA release and is already out.
 http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-AUD-ATHAX5-LIST?src=Y0802G00SRCHCAPN&gclid=CIzYrKXm5b0CFaLm7AodclcA-A
  
 AT told me they are totally different and the specs seem to bear that out. That they are released in Japan obviously confirms they are not the same. Not a NA conversion thing but different phones.


----------



## waynes world

akarise said:


> If you thought the M500 was heavy at only 208g, the PHVI at 480g is gonna feel like a brick on your head... just a warning.


 
  
 The X1's are 430g, so not too much less, and they are very comfortable. I think the issue eric had with the m500's is that they don't clamp on the ears very much at all, so the band tends to sit on the top of your head, and I think that is what caused discomfort for him.


----------



## ericp10

akarise said:


> If you thought the M500 was heavy at only 208g, the PHVI at 480g is gonna feel like a brick on your head... just a warning.


 
  
 I disagree, because it all depends on how the weight is distributed. AS waynes world just stated, the X1 isn't much lighter than the PHVI, but it never fatigues me the way the M500 did.


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> I disagree, because it all depends on how the weight is distributed. AS waynes world just stated, the X1 isn't much lighter than the PHVI, but it never fatigues me the way the M500 did.


 
  
 I agree with the weight distribution being a big factor. Unfortunately, the PHVI doesn't distribute weight well on top of the head because it doesn't have a suspension headband like the X1 does. That, along with the heavy weight, puts a lot of pressure on the top of the head. Plus, no matter how well the headband distributes the weight, all of that weight is still supported by the neck, and I'll admit that mine did get sore after a while with the PHVI.
  
 Not trying to discourage people from trying it for themselves though, I think the PHVI is extremely unique and that a lot of people would like it. Comfort is just a major thing for me.


----------



## waynes world

akarise said:


> I agree with the weight distribution being a big factor. Unfortunately, the PHVI doesn't distribute weight well on top of the head because it doesn't have a suspension headband like the X1 does. That, along with the heavy weight, puts a lot of pressure on the top of the head. Plus, no matter how well the headband distributes the weight, all of that weight is still supported by the neck, and I'll admit that mine did get sore after a while with the PHVI.


 
  
 If I were to get them, I would make sure that I wore them over a ball cap so that all of the weight bears right down on the button in the middle of the cap. That would feel good, wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seriously though, I've been reading up a bit on the PHVI. Wow, looks very nice, and seems like it sounds rather awesome. I predict hype!


----------



## dweaver

The M500 suffered from having no weight dispersion from the cups. It made the ears comfortable at the expense of the head. This also caused instability because the nothing held the cups in position causing them to move around and slip off.


----------



## mikaveli06

jant71 said:


> The AX5 is a NA release and is already out.
> http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-AUD-ATHAX5-LIST?src=Y0802G00SRCHCAPN&gclid=CIzYrKXm5b0CFaLm7AodclcA-A
> 
> AT told me they are totally different and the specs seem to bear that out. That they are released in Japan obviously confirms they are not the same. Not a NA conversion thing but different phones.


I see. I was on cdjapan and seen preorder for ax5, didnt even think to look here first. Have u seen any reviews? Ill do some digging, but may be nice gym phones.


----------



## ericp10

I'm not worried about the weight at all. I'll adjust.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

ericp10 said:


> I'm not worried about the weight at all. I'll adjust.




I actually thought the Pandora VI was pretty comfy. The real problem with that phone is that FAD made the genius decision to not add any sort of ratcheting mechanism to the cup sliders, so gravity eventually causes the phones to sag. Luckily, you can address this by rolling some rubber bands underneath the sliders to keep them from budging. Overall, you're in for a treat, they're brilliant sounding phones and super easy to drive


----------



## jant71

mikaveli06 said:


> I see. I was on cdjapan and seen preorder for ax5, didnt even think to look here first. Have u seen any reviews? Ill do some digging, but may be nice gym phones.


 

 Could have gotten some light shone on these around here. AT P.R. took my address and were suppose to send me some stuff including these, most likely, but they never did. I told them AT U.S. needs a boost. Around here everyone looks first to grab AT Japan first. This is a prime example. A decent community and they don't realize these were an American first model that can be gotten here for a better price, faster shipping, and have the two year warranty. The rep is a nice guy and lives not far from me but I guess he didn't convince the AT people in Stow that they need more than a catchy(debatable) name like SonicFuel to get people into the new phones.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys have a serious headphone to consider once these are released in the US. I have no idea why Philips has held this masterpiece of a headphone from selling in the US but believe me this is one crazy sounding headphones. I just got these from a sale here and headfi and these are just like I remembered them to be at RMAF. Astounding resolution and refinement from these cans. The stage alone is worthy of purchase. Got them on the burner with my Silver OFC cables. Will have some impressions once these get a proper burn.


----------



## dweaver

DS how do you like the L2 compared to the SRH-1540?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think these are very capable next to the SRH1540 and that is the crazy thing. These are $300 phones and the SRH1540s being $500.. The value in sound is there. The only issue guys are having and the reason I got this was that the previous owner didn't like the openness of the cans. These are open and not semi open. Isolation is poor but for me I can put up with sound leakage for this level of refinement and sound.. These are open portable cans fully over ears but the sound is a smooth rich highly refined, transparent and best of all wide and deep.
  
 You would never suspect how wide the sound is from these cans.. I remember at RMAF when I heard it for the first time. I kept on taking off the headphones to look at it because the sound seems to be coming outside of the cups. No kidding..I spoke to the engineer that made the drivers for the L2 and he was all smiles when talking about the L2. It uses a brand new driver that Philips developed just for the L2. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a newer upgrade to the X1 using the same driver.  Whatever they are using it gives out a sound that is not normal..Spacious richness abound.
  
 These are the headphones to look out for once launched here in the States and Canada.


----------



## dweaver

I almost bought the pair you probably ended up getting but was a bit cash short when the sale came up. But I also read about how open they are and was worried about that anyway. I have a pair of modded Q701 I love that are semi open for use at home and they have just enough isolation to cut out most of the fan noise from my desktop PC. I figure I will primarily be using whatever I buy next at home and maybe when out walking the dog but not at work or in transit. So I jumped on the chance to get a pair of 1540 that were for sale in the FS forums because they would offer a bit more isolation but not super isolation which seemed to fit the bill better for me. I hope I can hear the L2 someday but think I will enjoy the 1540's for now 
  
 I also like the idea of how Tyll described the 1540, I am hopeful I will enjoy them at lower volumes and find their slight u shaped signature detailed AND fun.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love my SRH1540s. Your gonna dig em..They have that Smooth Shure sound and a depth that not many headphones have.  You definitely made a good choice.


----------



## dweaver

Not that I am going to nibble on these, but has anyone tried Rosewill Black RS-OW813-BK Sonas Headphones with Octa-Drive Surround Sound? Found here http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193083 I am shedding all my mid-fi gear except the ones I like the most so don't feel like spending the money for these even on sale but I am still curious about them.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> You guys have a serious headphone to consider once these are released in the US. I have no idea why Philips has held this masterpiece of a headphone from selling in the US but believe me this is one crazy sounding headphones. I just got these from a sale here and headfi and these are just like I remembered them to be at RMAF. Astounding resolution and refinement from these cans. The stage alone is worthy of purchase. Got them on the burner with my Silver OFC cables. Will have some impressions once these get a proper burn.


 
 The Fidelio L2? Considering they're at $300 and could match up against the SRH1540 at $500, how do they stack up to its (supposed) older sibling, the *X1*?


----------



## nick n

dsnuts said:


> I think these are very capable next to the SRH1540 and that is the crazy thing. These are $300 phones and the SRH1540s being $500.. The value in sound is there. The only issue guys are having and the reason I got this was that the previous owner didn't like the openness of the cans. These are open and not semi open. Isolation is poor but for me I can put up with sound leakage for this level of refinement and sound.. These are open portable cans fully over ears but the sound is a smooth rich highly refined, transparent and best of all wide and deep.
> 
> You would never suspect how wide the sound is from these cans.. I remember at RMAF when I heard it for the first time. I kept on taking off the headphones to look at it because the sound seems to be coming outside of the cups. No kidding..I spoke to the engineer that made the drivers for the L2 and he was all smiles when talking about the L2. It uses a brand new driver that Philips developed just for the L2. I wouldn't be surprised if they made a newer upgrade to the X1 using the same driver.  Whatever they are using it gives out a sound that is not normal..Spacious richness abound.
> 
> These are the headphones to look out for once launched here in the States and Canada.


 

 L2 sure is an *extremely *nice sounding unit. ( and they look gorgeous )My pal has them and I'll try to get more time on them with my own tracks and setup.
 What is the cable you are using?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the silver coated copper cable I ended up getting for my X1. Similar to these.  I haven't tried my zu cable yet but I will try those soon. If I wasn't studying right now I would be listening to those right now. Cant wait to hear how they sound in the morning.


----------



## Dsnuts

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Fidelio L2? Considering they're at $300 and could match up against the SRH1540 at $500, how do they stack up to its (supposed) older sibling, the *X1*?


 
  
 You guys know I am a huge fan of the X1 and are a permanent part of my headphone collection. The L2 is an upgrade. Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind for a mid sized portable can. Will do a better comparison soon.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> You guys know I am a huge fan of the X1 and are a permanent part of my headphone collection. The L2 is an upgrade. Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind for a mid sized portable can. Will do a better comparison soon.


 
 Cool. Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## nick n

dsnuts said:


> It is the silver coated copper cable I ended up getting for my X1. Similar to these.


 
 you got a link  or seller info ?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

laon said:


> Huh what? Singolo is single BA and Doppio is dual BA.


 
 thats correct.  the Singulos are more fun than the Doppios.  The Doppios are more "reference sound"
 and thicker sound and go deeper and wider soundstage.  also more expensive end bigger.
 the Singulous are perfect for my HTC one M8 which has the best new android sounsystem built into
 it, right out of the phone...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

where can one get the x2s now?  ebay has no listings nor does amazon...????


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> You guys know I am a huge fan of the X1 and are a permanent part of my headphone collection. The L2 is an upgrade. Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind for a mid sized portable can. Will do a better comparison soon.


 
  
 +1
 A huge fan of Fidelio X1 and SRH1540 here  I use Oyaide HPC-35/1.3m（3.5 stereo → stereo mini 3.5 HP) for my X1, and the X1 sounds great with it, much better than the X1 supplied cable.
 Tried the L2 (actually tried all the L1, L2, & M1), I still prefer X1 for a more linear tonal balance.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> where can one get the x2s now?  ebay has no listings nor does amazon...????


 
  
 Do you mean "L2s"?


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> You guys know I am a huge fan of the X1 and are a permanent part of my headphone collection. The L2 is an upgrade. Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind for a mid sized portable can. Will do a better comparison soon.


 

 I'm confused - _"L2 is an upgrade"_ but _"Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind"_ ?
 Sounds like X1 is better.


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I'm confused - _"L2 is an upgrade"_ but _"Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass *than* the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind"_ ?
> Sounds like X1 is better.


 
  
 Fixed that for ya. Still confused?


----------



## 7S Cameron

benf said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > You guys know I am a huge fan of the X1 and are a permanent part of my headphone collection. The L2 is an upgrade. Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass of the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind for a mid sized portable can. Will do a better comparison soon.
> ...



I think he means the L2 posesses those traits. Not thevX1!


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> benf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused - _"L2 is an upgrade"_ but _"Fuller more balanced mids and lesser mid bass *than* the X1 makes for better balance with a stage that is one of a kind"_ ?
> ...



Wayne you beat me to it!


----------



## mikaveli06

Just ordered fiio x5 from micca store, shipped already


----------



## dweaver

OK I promised myself I wasn't going to try another IEM. But there they were, just sitting there looking all intriguing and only $40...

So I left the local guitar shop with a pair of AIAIAI iPipe's. So what did my $40 get me? 

These have 3 sets of rather cheap tips, a fairly thick average micro phonic cable, an L jack and pipe shaped buds, and a typical iPhone set if buttons and mic. The controls are on the stiff side so good for not being accidentally pressed but a bit unintuitive.

Sound wise I these are bass heavy out of the box (hopefully they will settle down just a bit) with very substastantial sub bass. Very clean mids that are a bit on the warm side, very full sounding without coming across as mushy. Treble that is very clear and decently articulate with ZERO grain. The sound stage is average but I also have been using headphones versus IEM's lately so may be off in this perception compared to other IEM's. I would say these are every bit as good as the AKG 323XS and if you like a but heavier accented bass a step or two above them. I really like the treble being grain free. These are very non fatiguing without sounding dull and life less. One warning though, they are not super efficient so will require a bit louder volume. I will be interested to see how they work amped.

They are around $44 on Amazon and might be cheaper else where. I am quite surprised to only see 1 thread with 4 posts about these.

One more point. These have ZERO markings for left right. So if you get them the mic cable is the right ear according to a left right YouTube test.


----------



## dweaver

The iPipe is not for a treble head but after switching tips to a Monster style bulb tip the sound stage improves a lot as does comfort. These remind me a lot of the Momentum on Ear sound wise but with maybe a bit more forward midrange, I will do an AB test later tonight. I am finding these to be very textured and detailed in the bass area sounding wonderful for cellos.

I am wearing these looped over my ear and they are close to micro phonic free.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well. This is yet another discovery for me. The DX90 sounds amazing. Just simply sublime sounding. I threw on my IM03 on open listen. This player is so much of an upgrade over the older DX50 and the X3. Wow.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> OK I promised myself I wasn't going to try another IEM. But there they were, just sitting there looking all intriguing and only $40...


 
  
 Good stuff!
  
 OK, I promised myself I wasn't going to try another pair of headphones. But there they were (at Winners), just sitting there looking all intriguing and for only $16.99....
  

  
  

  
  

  
  
 Out of the box, I am very impressed. Nicely balance. Great mids. Good extension. Very full and natural sounding, and nice soundstage. Very light, compact and portable - can be thrown in a pocket. Looks pretty nice and unobtrusive when worn. And very cheap! Biggest downside is that they don't isolate much at all.
  
 I'll save more comparisons until they have burned in a bit, but they are already giving my portapro's and ksc75's a run for their money SQ-wise, and I am happy to add them to the hoard


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Well. This is yet another discovery for me. The DX90 sounds amazing. Just simply sublime sounding. I threw on my IM03 on open listen. This player is so much of an upgrade over the older DX50 and the X3. Wow.


 
  
 I knew that DX90 was going to impress. And from all indications it is at least as good as the X5 (or better depending on preference). Good move Ds!


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> OK, I promised myself I wasn't going to try another pair of headphones. But there they were (at Winners), just sitting there looking all intriguing and for only $16.99....
> 
> ...


which model is that? I think I may have owned that one a few years ago. They are quite nice if they are, especially for the price you paid.


----------



## waynes world

I guess the model number wouldn't hurt lol! They are the AKG K403's.


----------



## Gee Simpson

drbluenewmexico said:


> thats correct.  the Singulos are more fun than the Doppios.  The Doppios are more "reference sound"
> and thicker sound and go deeper and wider soundstage.  also more expensive end bigger.
> the Singulous are perfect for my *HTC one M8* which has the best new android sounsystem built into
> it, right out of the phone...




Would the M8 (sounds funny for the name of a phone as it's the name of the motorway (UK)/highway? that runs through my home city Edinburgh lol) be good enough to be a daily/main driver?


----------



## mochill

Dayuum...took a while ,but my x5 is at NYC finally XD


----------



## dweaver

Looked back and my pair was K412P so either a renumbered version of the same HP or a slightly different model. Looked just like those though 
  
 I am getting ready to do a bit of a comparison between the AIAIAI iPipe and my Momentum on Ear and will also compared to the Sony XBA-H1. Take the impressions a bit with a grain of salt though as I have only let them burn in for a couple of hours and am already hearing changes in the  IEM so think these will have a good change over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am trying out the DX90 with the L2s. The stage is so wide and airy. Both components here are wide and when you add the other it is widerer,?..The sound quality of the DX90 and L2 are both sound stage whores so we got an expansive wide open sound with astounding detail and clarity.
  
 This combo has to heard to believed..


----------



## dweaver

Ok I used one song and compared the Momentum on ear, AKG 323X, XBA-H1, and Aiaiai iPipe. I used JD Southern's version of Heartache Tonight which has a good bass line, clapping type percussion, and clear vocals.

It turns out the AKG 323X and XBA-H1 are very similar with more emphasis on the mids and treble while the MOE and iPipe have stronger bass and are more subdued in the treble.

If you like the Momentum on ear then the iPipe is a great matching IEM and darn cheap for it's price tag. It sounded very similar only suffering a bit of a lack of air and sound stage. The iPipe currently has a bit more bass but the fact it has already decreased from open box I suspect they wild end up being very similar. Both of these headphones are great if you struggle with to much treble. In regards to this song both were great in the bass line and did the clapping ok but lost a bit of the claps sharpness, the vocals were clear and very full sounding bordering on being a bit thick. The iPipe actually had a bit more detail and was more intimate.

The H1 and 323 both had more edge to the clapping and slightly brighter and sweeter vocals. The 323 had a bit more mechanical sound to the clapping but also rendered the bass line a bit fuller than the H1. The H1 had the least bass of all the headphones and more balanced because of that. It also was the most detailed and open sounding with the most air. But the 323 is darn fine poor mans alternative and also has phone controls.

I will continue to burn in the iPipe and see if it transforms more. But as it stands I highly recommend it and am surprised by it's lack of recognition.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm guessing the Geek Out will still burn in...but I may not make it to work this morning. Made the mistake of starting up JRiver, playing the HDTRacks Beck (I know, I know, don't tell me it sucks...sounds wornderful), through Geek Out, into Sony H3. OMYGOD!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

you liven' sonically large!  way to go!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> So I am trying out the DX90 with the L2s. The stage is so wide and airy. Both components here are wide and when you add the other it is widerer,?..The sound quality of the DX90 and L2 are both sound stage whores so we got an expansive wide open sound with astounding detail and clarity.
> 
> This combo has to heard to believed..


 
 DS where are these two gems available to us market now? ibasso isn't selling dx90 till may off their web site , L2 not listed anywhere for sale yet. curious....thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> DS where are these two gems available to us market now? ibasso isn't selling dx90 till may off their web site , L2 not listed anywhere for sale yet. curious....thanks


 
  
 The L2 is not available yet in the Northern hemisphere. Which is odd to me. It has been sold in Europe and Japan. So over seas online will be the only way to get one. But I did see a headfier offering to sell his new L2 on the L2 thread. So I would check there. The Ibasso DX90 thanks to the headfi effect have sold out of their initial 1000 batch of DX90s. I would check often on their website. Ibasso.com for availability. I assume they are in a frantic pace to meet demand for the player.
  
 I have the H3 using the DX90 this morning and the pairing is unbelievable.. This player makes everything sound their absolute best. Sell off your old daps, sell your old phones. Get a DX90 and be completely content..Highly recommended.. I am also looking forward to my Geek out I got a tracking number for. Exciting times in deed.


----------



## Gee Simpson

gee simpson said:


> Would the M8 (sounds funny for the name of a phone as it's the name of the motorway (UK)/highway? that runs through my home city Edinburgh lol) be good enough to be a daily/main driver?


 

*@ drblue *- Your on thoughts on this?


----------



## waynes world

gee simpson said:


> Would the M8 (sounds funny for the name of a phone as it's the name of the motorway (UK)/highway? that runs through my home city Edinburgh lol) *be good enough to be a daily/main driver?*


 
  
 I just started reading this thread, but it sounds like it might!:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711784/new-htc-one-m8-audio-review


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Exciting, somewhat crazy, very expensive! DX90 definitely tempting, loving the Geek Out but tethered to the computer when I use it. I have committed to most of the Geek Gear, like the operation for some reason (I know many are ticked off at them). Just got me a used Ray Samuels HR-2 amp, not why or what to do with it (inputs are R/L RCA connectors, would use interconnects from home source, or need converter cable to use with DAP). Orders the cable so I can use it in my bedroom. Really should have gotten Ray Samuels portable amp, saw a decent deal on this one. Lol. [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

Curious what others feel about the Geek Out, I believe the 1000's are shipped, and the others will be shipping soon. The Awsomfier circuit, or whatever they call it, sounds OK, but I think sound is much better without it.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Curious what others feel about the Geek Out, I believe the 1000's are shipped, and the others will be shipping soon. The Awsomfier circuit, or whatever they call it, sounds OK, but I think sound is much better without it.


 
 I'm giving mine a run through tonight.
  
 The awesomeifier is just a type of crossfeed. I prefer untouched audio myself.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup, I know, had a similar circuit on the old Headroom amps, didn't like it there either. This is implemented better, from memory, but still better sound without it.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> So I am trying out the DX90 with the L2s. The stage is so wide and airy. Both components here are wide and when you add the other it is widerer,?..The sound quality of the DX90 and L2 are both sound stage whores so we got an expansive wide open sound with astounding detail and clarity.
> 
> This combo has to heard to believed..


 
 Ds my man!! Any chance you'd do an A/B with the DX50 and DX90? I've been thinking about upgrading on the release of the DX90, but I need to be sold on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A comparison between the AD900X and L2 would be ******* awesome as well!! I've been waiting to hear more impressions on the L2 because I've been very interested in it!


----------



## Gee Simpson

waynes world said:


> I just started reading this thread, but it sounds like it might!:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711784/new-htc-one-m8-audio-review




Indeed it does! It sounds very powerful for a smartphone!


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> The L2 is not available yet in the Northern hemisphere. Which is odd to me. It has been sold in Europe and Japan.
> ...


 
  
 Which hemisphere do you think Europe is in?


----------



## dweaver

OK after a night if burning the AIAIAI iPipe has changed dramatically. The bass settle down and now is not overbearing but still very present and full, the midrange is balanced, and the treble while still not being bright is a bit more present. They have also gained a bit more air.

They are not neutral, but they are a bass heavy signature that leans towards neutral with a very nice musical fun sound that is a lot like the Momentum on ear.


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> Ds my man!! Any chance you'd do an A/B with the DX50 and DX90? I've been thinking about upgrading on the release of the DX90, but I need to be sold on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sold off my DX50 but from memory Ibasso tuning is in full force on their newest creation. Their house sound is more neutral than that of Fiios. The DX90 represents a complete and utter upgrade of the sound on the DX50. This being said. The DX50 is one of the best players money can buy at the price range. As a source the DX50 is excellent value and sonics.. I knew the DX90 would have been an upgrade but the DX90 is comparable to my 2Step amp with the DX50 at the other end, all in one unit. The stage is wider, deeper. Clarity of sound is tops, Great immersion factor because of how complete and pure the sound is. Dual sabre chips. Detail is greater.3D presentation because of its excellent layering of sound is out of this planet good, instrument separation is high class, black space the DX50 can't come close to, Much more powerful than the DX50. Sound is very true to the recording and if the recording has extra depth or more micro detail. The DX90 will reveal all that... A true testament of how good a source is when you throw everything you have at it and all of it sound amazing. I didn't hear one phone in my collection sound off. All of them synergize with the player like nothing I have used before it.
  
 Case in point last night I couldn't figure out what sounded better to my ears the FX850 or the L2 on the DX90..As per the L2 and AD900X comparo. I will have to pull out the AD900X out the box and listen to them but from memory I can say the L2 has a more musical presentation and less lower mids emphasis with much better and stronger sub bass and extension. The L2 will have a more even mid range in comparison.. The AD900X will have more highs extension and highlights them female vocals.  The L2s are more smoother, sound has a warmer richer presentation vs  the highs enhanced sound of the AD900X., stage is a touch wider on the AD900X but not by a lot..
  
 Comfort wise the AD900X is excellent but the L2 since it has an open grill in the cups is less prone to hotness on the ears. For guys that love that wide stage sound of something like a AD900X. The L2 is a more musical, richer sounding headphone and less analytical neutrally balanced AD900X...The L2s are more versatile to my ears over the AD900X. I like how great Rock vocals and instruments sound on the AD900X but for other genres needing more precision in stage and transients, bass the L2 has the edge here. Sounds excellent for every genre of music I listen to. The AD900X. Could use some more lower mids to bass grunt to be more versatile..  My IM03 is a better tuned AD900X but are in ears. It takes the minor flaws of the AD900X and fixes them all..But it don't have that open stage of the AD900X.


----------



## bhazard

Spent about 30 minutes so far with the Geek Out 1000. Incredible. My headphones have never sounded better. Wow.
  
 That's all I'm gonna say right now, I'm enjoying it too much. 
  
 I'm gonna have some amp/dacs up for sale real soon


----------



## Dsnuts

bhazard said:


> Spent about 30 minutes so far with the Geek Out 1000. Incredible. My headphones have never sounded better. Wow.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say right now, I'm enjoying it too much.
> 
> I'm gonna have some amp/dacs up for sale real soon


 

 This is good news. It seems everyone is impressed by the Geeks. Can't wait to hear my 450s.


----------



## cn11

akarise said:


> If you thought the M500 was heavy at only 208g, the PHVI at 480g is gonna feel like a brick on your head... just a warning.


 
  
 I must have a strong neck.... No issue.
  
 And eric, you're in for a treat for sure. PHVI is a stunning phone.


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> Spent about 30 minutes so far with the Geek Out 1000. Incredible. My headphones have never sounded better. Wow.
> 
> That's all I'm gonna say right now, I'm enjoying it too much.
> 
> I'm gonna have some amp/dacs up for sale real soon


----------



## bhazard

dsnuts said:


> This is good news. It seems everyone is impressed by the Geeks. Can't wait to hear my 450s.


 
  
 Everything about it is quality. Separation, detail, soundstage, tight bass, imaging, black background, crisp highs.. it's all there and noticeably better than my Aune T1, Bravo Ocean, SMSL+ HifimyDIY U2, etc. For the price paid getting in early, I feel like I got a huge bargain.
  
 The 1000 handles the Havi B3 Pro1 with ease, my toughest IEM. The 450 could easily handle it too. Tons of power from just a USB port. Going to try it with my Nexus 5 and USB OTG+external battery later.
  
 Ha, I thought the leds were on the sticker side. Oops. All is working.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I know LHlabs is using sabre chips on the GEEKS which will be interesting to hear as the DX90 has a dual sabre chip integration for the DAC end of the DX90. If the Geeks end up sounding like the DX90 that is going to be an interesting comparison.


----------



## bhazard

dsnuts said:


> So I know LHlabs is using sabre chips on the GEEKS which will be interesting to hear as the DX90 has a dual sabre chip integration for the DAC end of the DX90. If the Geeks end up sounding like the DX90 that is going to be an interesting comparison.


 
 Some of the Geek Pulse models will be Dual Sabre as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be interesting to hear both of them. I ended up getting both..I lost track of all the upgrades and add ons for the Geek pulse. Most of my phones are efficient and under 50 ohms so I wasn't hearing all the more powerful versions of the units. After a while it was like a car sales man trying to sell me on options I didn't need..It is about time everyone got their DACs is what I have to say about that. Unfortunately it will be no more funding from me to LHlabs..Eager to hear the Geeks none the less..


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news. It seems everyone is impressed by the Geeks. Can't wait to hear my 450s.
> ...





Yup, Yup, and another yup...I'm going to have to reassess my headphones, some things I thought I knew about them turn out not to be true when driven by a Geek. I already mentioned, always found Senn HD650 to have the infamous Senn haze, not through the Geek. It sounds clear, alive, detailed. Played around with a few more, put on the Beyer 1350. I had done a comparison of these, Senn Amperiors, ML Mikros 90, and Yamaha HPH-200 here a while back (and spun it off as a thread). I liked the 1350 the least, found it a bit disjointed (was using decent DAP and amp, portable). Well, ran it through the Geek out of curiosity, these sound awesome. Coherent, detailed, open, still not quite the pace of the Senn's, but not deficient in rhythm. I believe in miracles...


----------



## ericp10

cn11 said:


> I must have a strong neck.... No issue.
> 
> And eric, you're in for a treat for sure. PHVI is a stunning phone.





 Good to hear coming from you cn11!


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Will be interesting to hear both of them. I ended up getting both..I lost track of all the upgrades and add ons for the Geek pulse. Most of my phones are efficient and under 50 ohms so I wasn't hearing all the more powerful versions of the units. After a while it was like a car sales man trying to sell me on options I didn't need..It is about time everyone got their DACs is what I have to say about that. Unfortunately it will be no more funding from me to LHlabs..Eager to hear the Geeks none the less..




What is the total capacity for the DX90 with card inserted?


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe it is 8 gigs but accepts up to 128 gig cards which have been confirmed on the DX90..


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I believe it is 8 gigs but accepts up to 128 gig cards which have been confirmed on the DX90..


 
  
 I really want those 128G cards to cost $50 on amazon.ca.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya no doubt. It will be a while before they sell under $80. It is mind blowing how much space a small chip can hold now a days. Next is 256 gigs. Lol.


----------



## gyx11

as far as anyone knows, will the variations in Geek Out (450, 720, 1000) result in any sonic differences (other than power output and ability to drive more power hungry phones) at all?


----------



## bhazard

gyx11 said:


> as far as anyone knows, will the variations in Geek Out (450, 720, 1000) result in any sonic differences (other than power output and ability to drive more power hungry phones) at all?


 
 My 450 and 1000 sound the same. The 1000 is overkill for me right now, but would work wonders if I ever get the Hifiman HE-560.
  
 Whoever jumped in at $99 on these made out like a bandit. Top notch gear.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Ya no doubt. It will be a while before they sell under $80. It is mind blowing how much space a small chip can hold now a days. Next is 256 gigs. Lol.


 
  
 And it's mind blowing how much music I'm accumulating! Let's see... 9GB of ektoplazm and 13G of John 00 Flemming Global Trance Grooves _alone_. Yup - looking forward to those as yet non-existent 256G cards getting down to  $50 lol!


----------



## gyx11

Bhazard I suppose although it is explicitly stated that the 450 drive <100 Ohm HPs, it can also still effectively drive 100-200 Ohms?


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Yup, Yup, and another yup...I'm going to have to reassess my headphones, some things I thought I knew about them turn out not to be true when driven by a Geek. I already mentioned, always found Senn HD650 to have the infamous Senn haze, not through the Geek. It sounds clear, alive, detailed. Played around with a few more, put on the Beyer 1350. I had done a comparison of these, Senn Amperiors, ML Mikros 90, and Yamaha HPH-200 here a while back (and spun it off as a thread). I liked the 1350 the least, found it a bit disjointed (was using decent DAP and amp, portable). Well, ran it through the Geek out of curiosity, these sound awesome. Coherent, detailed, open, still not quite the pace of the Senn's, but not deficient in rhythm. I believe in miracles...


 
 I'm starting to notice differences myself. The Somic MM185 which I thought was pretty neutral, is turning out to be a little harsh up high, and slightly recessed in the mids through the Geek. There was hints of it on the other equipment, but it is really noticeable now.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to say, it's really mind blowing...I've listened to All Things Low a kizillion times, whatever I've listened through, the bass always sounds like a drone. I've just discovered they really have a bass guitar playing, freaky man...


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news. It seems everyone is impressed by the Geeks. Can't wait to hear my 450s.
> ...




Could you explain how you plan to use it with the Nexus 5...I'd love to be able to free myself from the desktop, then I think that'll really cover it for me...


----------



## raisedbywolves

doctorjazz said:


> Could you explain how you plan to use it with the Nexus 5...I'd love to be able to free myself from the desktop, then I think that'll really cover it for me...


 

 nexus 5 doesn't natively support usb audio i believe. i think you have to flash cyanogenmod 11 and then use usb audio player pro and have the geek out connected to the phone with a usb on-the-go cable.


----------



## bhazard

doctorjazz said:


> Could you explain how you plan to use it with the Nexus 5...I'd love to be able to free myself from the desktop, then I think that'll really cover it for me...


 
 USB OTG Y cable: $5
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-Male-To-USB-Female-Host-OTG-Cable-USB-Power-Cable-Y-Splitter-/121316245905
  
 12000mAH External battery: $12
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/12000mAh-External-Power-Bank-Battery-Charger-For-iPhone-5S-HTC-Samsung-Tablet-/310915110388?pt=US_Cell_Phone_PDA_Batteries&hash=item4863fc15f4
  
 USB Audio Player Pro (Android App) or Cyanogenmod Rom for USB audio: $10 or free
  
 Geek Out
  
 The split cable powers the geek from the battery, and connects the Geek to the phone. UAPP recognizes the USB DAC and plays through it. The battery is needed because the DAC draws too much current on its own and won't work.
  
 Doesn't always work, but I'm going to try later.


----------



## Vain III

bhazard said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Could you explain how you plan to use it with the Nexus 5...I'd love to be able to free myself from the desktop, then I think that'll really cover it for me...
> ...





Head's up: That will probably not really be anywhere near 12000mAH. You'll want to test it to make sure.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm, I've got the Droid Maxx, dying, was thinking of either rooting it (a bit difficult, Motorola tries to prevent it) or getting the HTC M8. Will this work with either of these? I suppose I need a mini usb out to bypass the DA and amp of the phone. I also just got the Samsung YPP whatever, the 5 inch version of the Ipod Touch (iPhone without a phone, this a Galaxy phone without a phone). Likely that is not too hard to root if need be, would that be a better solution? this is intriguiging, and exciting. I'm in for the Geek Wave, but I'll have to wait 6 months or so to get it.


----------



## doctorjazz

Maybe I'll just glue myself in front of my desktop and never go anywhere again...


----------



## doctorjazz

I can't believe how good the Beyer 1350 sounds, who knew????!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Going for the deluxe model, hopefully not take too long to get it, report back...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

We know you're excited, Dr. Jazz; just don't spam it or anything.


----------



## doctorjazz

Sorry if it seems like spam....maybe just new toy syndrome, but think Geek Out is one of the better buys I've made in a while (and I've bought too much stuff recently). If DX90 sounds near as good, with DAP function ,portability, may be a better buy all round, but just loving the sound of GO so far. Curious if anyone went for both and can compare...isn't DS waiting for GO? That'll be interesting


----------



## laon

You can always edit your post to add new information.


----------



## nihontoman

Hmmm, now I'm starting to wonder if I could somehow break the DX50, send it back to ibasso, add some dough and get the DX90 instead  that'd be awesome me thinks...


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Ds my man!! Any chance you'd do an A/B with the DX50 and DX90? I've been thinking about upgrading on the release of the DX90, but I need to be sold on it! :tongue_smile:
> ...



It's official! I need to purchase the DX90 and L2s! I wonder which one I should go for first...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmmm, I've got the Droid Maxx, dying, was thinking of either rooting it (a bit difficult, Motorola tries to prevent it) or getting the HTC M8. Will this work with either of these? I suppose I need a mini usb out to bypass the DA and amp of the phone. I also just got the Samsung YPP whatever, the 5 inch version of the Ipod Touch (iPhone without a phone, this a Galaxy phone without a phone). Likely that is not too hard to root if need be, would that be a better solution? this is intriguiging, and exciting. I'm in for the Geek Wave, but I'll have to wait 6 months or so to get it.


 
 The HTC M8 sounds fantastic with a usb org cable out to a dac .  the filo E18 Kundrum is surprisingly good for the low cost compared to the competition which is 4-500 more than it.  the phone picked up the dac right away and you can control tracks from the dac.  the M8 also works good with my Ray Samuels class A Hornet usb dac amp and d42 Mamba by I basso. lots of phones ound great right out of the M8 however because it has a boosted amp built in and a good dac chip.  but the E18 made me start dancing when it was in the loop!!!!
  
 Im waiting on my GO.  can't get LH to let me know where i am on the que list.  hope it comes soon.  keep listening.  
 ps the M8 is a great phone too, and well organized software wise and a stunning design. very very happy with it.


----------



## Dsnuts

The only real issues with the DX90 is that because of the jump in power, I can tell it uses more battery than the DX50. 8.5 hours play time vs 11hours. I will probably buy some extra batteries which is not a big deal. And the other issue is that much like the DX50 before it. There are some bugs that people are reporting on the first batch of players..I haven't encountered any issues so far but it wouldn't surprise me to see some new firmwares that will make the player even better in the upcoming months.
  
 Otherwise it has been an investment worth taking for certain. A clear upgrade from all my other daps. For many it will be a clear upgrade from their desktop set up. I should have the GO very soon. Maybe early next week or even today. Will report if I get it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I can't believe how good the Beyer 1350 sounds, who knew????!!!


 
 i knew!  it was the highest ranked portable headphone on a massive he'd-fi review of about sixty portable cans!  and at a bargain price!
 and super well made!  but the clamping action is very tight, and i can't wear it for very long without feeling really head squeezed.
 tight fit good for out in the field sound isolation and such, but for casual listening it is overkill and uncomfortable.  but sound quality
 shows great engineering and planning for flat monitor sound.  good to have available. enjoy.


----------



## bhazard

Nexus 5 + Cyanogen + Geek Out doesn't work


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> Nexus 5 + Cyanogen + Geek Out doesn't work


 

 Did you use OTG with external power supply?


----------



## bhazard

benf said:


> Did you use OTG with external power supply?


 
 Yes. It turns on the Geek Out, but it fails to initialize it in normal audio or in UAPP. My Aune T1 works fine when connected..


----------



## FHSWarrior

Hello everyone, I haven't been on this site in forever! Not since the JVC fx40 was the topic of this thread lol anyway has anyone found anything better than the fx40 for under $30??


----------



## Dsnuts

Check out these phones on this thread.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe how good the Beyer 1350 sounds, who knew????!!!
> ...




Interesting, compatibility of components is a known phenomenon. I didn't like the 1350, using pretty decent playback (Fiio X3 into ALO National, I think I still had the HiSound Studio V at the time, didn't sound coherent even though details retrieval was superlative. The "jump" factor wasn't there, things didn't hang together. Somehow what I was using wasn't a great match, the DO drives it, grips it and makes it dance (still find Senn Amperior more fun, though).


----------



## FHSWarrior

dsnuts said:


> Check out these phones on this thread.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread



Wow, seems like nothing but good reviews. You've convinced me to buy JVC XX HA 40's, and now these lol thanks


----------



## 7S Cameron

fhswarrior said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Check out these phones on this thread.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/703651/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread
> ...



I would look into the Ostry KC06 as well!


----------



## dweaver

OK after some more listening the AIAIAI Pipe/iPipe is not quite the same as the Momentum on ear but they are close. The Pipe is what I would call a bass/midrange centric IEM. With a rolled off treble that is very similar to the MOE. This means the treble lacks extension but has a similar peak in the lower treble like the MOE. It's stronger midrange makes it a bit more intimate sounding than the MOE and reveals a smidge more detail or at least give the illusion of more detail. Both can be listened to for hours without any fatigue. But the slightly heavier bass impact of the Pipe make it slightly less able to be as loud without fatigue starting to set in for some genres.

Speaking of genres both the MOE an Pipe work best with rock and country genres, followed by jazz and Celtic/folk and are weakest with Classical where you want more detail and air. But I do find they both will do Classical justice for casual listening which happens more often than not when I am using portable gear.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dogwalk discovery time (though, I have to confess, the wife did the dogwalk today):wink_face:

Some nice, almost straight ahead jazz, great trumpeter/bandleader/composer, for your listening pleasure...



(just a knockout track, thourh GO/Beyer 1350)


----------



## esteebin

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/plpl/rock-hard-canadian-maple-headphones
  
 Kickstarter has these maple headphones Made in Canada. $225 CAD for early bird "original" version (63/100 left as of this writing). They show the FR curve somewhere in the bottom. RCA audio cables connect to the ear cups which I haven't seen before (in my limited knowledge).
  
 There's also a "skate" version where you won't know the color until you open the box (made from recycled skateboards). And a "custom" version where you provide your own skateboard.
  
 Anyone have an opinion on these?
  
 Hearing the impressions on Geek Out got me browsing through kickstarter again trying to find early birds for audio stuff. It's just hard to front the money on 1st production runs...especially high-priced items.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's a gamble, imo. Not familiar with the company, maybe someone else is. Crowdfunding is by its nature a risk... Your giving your money for a product that doesn't actually exist yet, financing a new venture. The pay off is that if it works out you get the product at what should be a significant discount. Many wood earphones have gotten good reviews, could be they'll be a steal, even at the not insignificant offering price. Geek Out was a risk, they didn't get product out at the promised time. What they had going for them is that they already made one of the best DA converters out there. 
Thinksound makes a very well regarded wooden earphone at about the same price... Haven't heard it, but many in whose ears I trust love it (have one on order, haven't gotten it yet). Seems like a safer buy, but that's the nature of a gamble, maybe the payoff will be amazing, no way to know for sure.


----------



## doctorjazz

(using skateboard wood seems more fashion statement than audio inspired)


----------



## nick n

also who knows what the driver is really 
 And is that measurement from the driver's specs, or as sold and installed in the final unit.


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> also who knows what the driver is really
> And is that measurement from the driver's specs, or as sold and installed in the final unit.


 

 Well hey, if they are really into the whole "green" nonesense then those drivers must be PAPER, of course


----------



## Gee Simpson

Is there anyone here that has heard both the ATH IM70 and the FAD Heaven IV?


----------



## Exesteils

gee simpson said:


> Is there anyone here that has heard both the ATH IM70 and the FAD Heaven IV?




On a purely technical scale, the IM70 pulls ahead. But if ethereal, beautiful vocals and mids are your thing then go Heaven IV. Honestly you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Gee Simpson

exesteils said:


> On a purely technical scale, the IM70 pulls ahead. But if ethereal, beautiful vocals and mids are your thing then go Heaven IV. Honestly you can't go wrong with either.




Thanks. I actually already have the IM70 but seen the Heaven IV at quite a low price on Amazon UK and wondered what it was like in comparison. I'll just stick with my IM70.


----------



## 7S Cameron

exesteils said:


> gee simpson said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone here that has heard both the ATH IM70 and the FAD Heaven IV?
> ...



I wanna hear the Heaven IV so bad!! It sounds magical...


----------



## Exesteils

7s cameron said:


> I wanna hear the Heaven IV so bad!! It sounds magical...




I'd suggest the Heaven V if you have the chance to try them. There's just something special about that has to be heard to be believed. It's a love/hate kinda thing.


----------



## 7S Cameron

exesteils said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna hear the Heaven IV so bad!! It sounds magical...
> ...



I was totally thinking of the V! My bad! I'm tempted to just purchase it, but its a little pricey! I wish I could hear it somewhere first...


----------



## Vain III

7s cameron said:


> exesteils said:
> 
> 
> > 7s cameron said:
> ...




A wise man once told me "purchase what you want instead of a stepping stone." If you want the Heaven V then I would say just purchase them. There is no need to play around with the IM70.


----------



## SyCo87

vain iii said:


> A wise man once told me "purchase what you want instead of a stepping stone." If you want the Heaven V then I would say just purchase them. There is no need to play around with the IM70.




I was told that too, so I try not to settle while staying within my means.


----------



## Gee Simpson

vain iii said:


> A wise man once told me "purchase what you want instead of a stepping stone." If you want the Heaven V then I would say just purchase them. There is no need to play around with the IM70.




Don't dis' the IM70 yo! You get me bro?


----------



## akarise

exesteils said:


> I'd suggest the Heaven V if you have the chance to try them. There's just something special about that has to be heard to be believed. It's a love/hate kinda thing.


 
  
 Agreed. Although for me it's pretty much an all love kinda thing haha.
  
 I've heard my friend's IM70 and tbh, the Heaven V is superior in every way. The IM70 had more bass quantity but it sounded bloated and loose compared to the Heaven V's bass.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

akarise said:


> Agreed. Although for me it's pretty much an all love kinda thing haha.
> 
> I've heard my friend's IM70 and tbh, the Heaven V is superior in every way. The IM70 had more bass quantity but it sounded bloated and loose compared to the Heaven V's bass.


 
 i see you got the te-05, how do they compare?? (te-05 and heaven V) im looking to buy some new earphones, quite interested in these two


----------



## akarise

epicfailxd said:


> i see you got the te-05, how do they compare?? (te-05 and heaven V) im looking to buy some new earphones, quite interested in these two


 
  
 Here's what I posted in this thread a month ago:
  


akarise said:


> I actually greatly prefer the Heaven V to the TE-05. When I listen to the TE-05, I think "Hmm, good technical capabilities, great bass and treble extension, nice soundstage, decent imaging, etc..." But that's it. I don't feel like I have any emotional connection with my music. The Heaven V draws me in every time, and still does after 8 months of owning it. The music sounds more real and present, whereas the TE-05 sounds a bit too thin for my tastes. And although the TE-05 has decent imaging, I would say the Heaven V's imaging and layering of instruments is definitely superior. Soundstage is comparable in size. I think the TE-05 may be slightly taller in soundstage while the Heaven V is slightly wider and deeper. And mids on TE-05 sound nowhere as beautiful as on the Heaven V. They're still very technically great mids, but it lacks that magical quality the Heaven V's mids have. No other headphone or IEM allows me to lose myself in my music like the Heaven V does. Not even FAD's own full-sized Pandora Hope VI could match the Heaven V in this regard, despite coming close. Even after reading about all the amazing things said about the H3 and FX850, the only IEM that I still crave to get a chance to listen to is the Heaven VI.


----------



## ericp10

akarise said:


> Here's what I posted in this thread a month ago:
> 
> *No other headphone or IEM allows me to lose myself in my music like the Heaven V does. Not even FAD's own full-sized Pandora Hope VI could match the Heaven V in this regard, despite coming close. Even after reading about all the amazing things said about the H3 and FX850, the only IEM that I still crave to get a chance to listen to is the Heaven VI*


 
  
 Well, I own and love the V, but I think The TE-05 (with extensive burn-in) is about equal in performance with the FAD, just different flavors. Each does something better than the other. In the V, it's the magical mids. In the TE-05, it's the bass. I hear them equally. And with only a brief listen, I put the Pandora above the V (by the way, I find the VI quite comfortable as expected. I just need to fix the slide before it become an issue).


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> Well, I own and love the V, but I think The TE-05 (with extensive burn-in) is about equal in performance with the FAD, just different flavors. Each does something better than the other. In the V, it's the magical mids. In the TE-05, it's the bass. I hear them equally. And with only a brief listen, I put the Pandora above the V (by the way, I find the VI quite comfortable as expected. I just need to fix the slide before it become an issue).


 
  
 Yeah I agree that it comes down to personal taste. As a mids lover, I feel like the Heaven V is definitely superior to the TE-05. I also like Heaven V's bass more, for some reason it just sounds more organic to my ears. I think overall the HV just has a more lifelike sound, the TE-05 sounded too thin for my tastes.
  
 Overall I agree that the PHVI is better than the Heaven V. I just prefer the HV's mids slightly more than the PHVI mids. I also like the sparkle of the HV in its treble a bit more. The PHVI is more smooth, so again it comes down to personal taste. I really miss my PHVI though, that was one special headphone.


----------



## Vain III

I was going to ride the V-Moda XS or Don Dolphin hype train, but someone just sold me a pair of Monster DNA Pro's like new for only $77 usd. So looks like I'm about to ride the DNA Pro hype train instead. Let's see if it leaves the station.


----------



## d marc0

The Sony XBA H3 Review is up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-sony-xba-h3-review-and-comparisons/330
  
 Cheers!


----------



## 7S Cameron

d marc0 said:


> The Sony XBA H3 Review is up:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-sony-xba-h3-review-and-comparisons/330
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the link! That review really helped me out!


----------



## Mackem

I was going to get the JVC HA-FX750 but from what owners have been saying the size of the housings would probably be an issue for me since I wear my IEMs straight down and have small to medium-sized ear canals (Canals are relatively small, actual ears are huge )


----------



## bhazard

Got my new Ostry KC06's in today. Got the Gold ones so I would 100% know that they weren't from the original defective batch like my first pair was.
  
 They are downright amazing. Much more bass than my first pair. Needs more hype.


----------



## nehcrow

bhazard said:


> Got my new Ostry KC06's in today. Got the Gold ones so I would 100% know that they weren't from the original defective batch like my first pair was.
> 
> They are downright amazing. Much more bass than my first pair. Needs more hype.


 
 Actually one of the best IEM's i've heard! (I've demoed +$500 pairs)
 Seriously get on it guys


----------



## Kamakahah

Wait for the 'A' which could be a flop, or go for a verified winner? 

Why does the mystery of the unknown usually win?

"You can take this money now, or go for what's behind door #3!"

Trivial decisions are my kryptonite.
Emergency situation with split-second decisions? Easy. 
What to eat for dinner? Impossible


----------



## doctorjazz

exesteils said:


> gee simpson said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone here that has heard both the ATH IM70 and the FAD Heaven IV?
> ...




Have both, did a quickie comparison...listened to a bit of All Time Low, alternative,high tempo. Heaven V clearer, wider soundstage, more detailing, nice clarity, all better than AT. To these ears, though, bass and drive of AT much better, overall, thou,Mathis quick round goes to Heaven V.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Got my new Ostry KC06's in today.
> 
> They are downright amazing. Much more bass than my first pair. Needs more hype.




Is it possible to hype them more


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Is it possible to hype them more




Get nuts to buy a pair and you'd be surprised what we are capable of.


----------



## 7S Cameron

mackem said:


> I was going to get the JVC HA-FX750 but from what owners have been saying the size of the housings would probably be an issue for me since I wear my IEMs straight down and have small to medium-sized ear canals (Canals are relatively small, actual ears are huge )



Is there a thread dedicated to these? I wouldn't mind reading a few reviews!


----------



## Exesteils

7s cameron said:


> Is there a thread dedicated to these? I wouldn't mind reading a few reviews!




Probably not since only a few have gotten the 750s, everyone's getting the 850.


----------



## laon

James got all 3 IIRC


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Get nuts to buy a pair and you'd be surprised what we are capable of.


 
 I FEAR that day


----------



## audiohurric4ne

the kc06 is indeed VERY good. all my other babies (hph200, es700, ax35, ms1i) has not been touch after i got the kc06. will definitely buy the kc06A.


----------



## Gee Simpson

doctorjazz said:


> Have both, did a quickie comparison...listened to a bit of All Time Low, alternative,high tempo. Heaven V clearer, wider soundstage, more detailing, nice clarity, all better than AT. To these ears, though, bass and drive of AT much better, overall, thou,Mathis quick round goes to Heaven V.


 
 It was the IV I was interested in, the V is out of my price range.


----------



## doctorjazz

You're right, Cameron had expressed interest in the V, I believe. Haven't heard the IV...the V is supposed to be the sweet spot of the line up, but is more expensive than the IV, of course.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> You're right, Cameron had expressed interest in the V, I believe. Haven't heard the IV...the V is supposed to be the sweet spot of the line up, but is more expensive than the IV, of course.


 
 Aww, that's so sweet that your thinking about me Doc!


----------



## doctorjazz




----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm guessing the IV is more in the AT's ballpark, probably with the AT being the better of the two.


----------



## Dsnuts

Even though I received my Geek Out 450 several days ago. I was so busy to the point where I couldn't try it out at all. I threw it on just now using my Doppios to test out the .47 Ohm jack.. Very impressed.. Seems the wait was completely worth it.. Out of the box it has excellent synergy with the Doppios..I am hearing many similar qualities from the Geek Out to my DX90. Which is awesome. Will let it play some music. Listen to it with my other phones. Excellent sound from a tiny dac.
  
 The funny thing is this Geek out is not even half the size of the old Ele dac and is comparable to the Hifimidey dac.


----------



## doctorjazz

Listening to old hippie music, Grateful Dead American Beauty, Geek Out 1000->Heaven V....God, what a beautiful sound. Anyone got a joint?


----------



## sfwalcer

^ Man i just got the Geek 450s in and is severely underwhelmed. Is their amp section really suppose to be that weak??? It can barely drive my Logan 90S to proper levelS. LMAO


----------



## DannyBai

You are crazy sf!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Man i just got the Geek 450s in and is severely underwhelmed. Is their amp section really suppose to be that weak??? It can barely drive my Logan 90S to proper levelS. LMAO


 
  
 How's it do with the Nf'd T50RP's..... ?


----------



## DannyBai

Sf, 

Turn your master volume all the way up and control the volume using whatever player you're using and it'll get to deafening levels.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't get it either, always worried I'll blow my eardrums out if I'm not careful...


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You are crazy sf!


 

 ^
 Not sure if the driver aren't properly installed or not since the stupid thing doesn't even come with auto install like my FiiO E17 and Audinst MX1 which was just plug and play. For windows you gots to manual install the drivers. LMAO
  
 I just got them in from another head-fier when i purchased it and he said the amp on this geek is more powerful than lots of the portable amps out there, but for now the amp on the E17 is much more powerful than this geek same goes for the MX1s.
  
 The "Master" volume output is at "0" and same is the analogue 1 and 2 channels, with my lappy sound maxed out, but it doesn't even get THAT loud. It is about as powerful as my cheapo venturecraft go-dap cuz both when tapped out just drives my Logan 90s enough with no more power left. The sound is not even that much better than my ipods connected via the venturecraft, and my Audinst MX1 internal amp/ dac seems to sound better than the geek so far from my very short listening test runs so far. : /
  
 Did i not set this thing up properly on my windows 7 lappy???


----------



## Dsnuts

Be careful when messing around with the volume. I tried the Awesomeiffy what not and as soon as I changed to it. The volume went to max.. Yanked out the Doppios.


----------



## Hutnicks

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Not sure if the driver aren't properly installed or not since the stupid thing doesn't even come with auto install like my FiiO E17 and Audinst MX1 which as just plug and play.
> 
> I just got them in from another head-fier i purchased it from and he said they amp on this geek is more powerful than lots of the portable amp out there, but for now the amp on the E17 is much more powerful than this geek same goes for the MX1s.
> ...


 

 I'm sure there must be a geek forum in here somewhere where all you concerns will be addressed.
 Hope you didn't pay a lot for it


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Be careful when messing around with the volume. I tried the Awesomeiffy what not and as soon as I changed to it. The volume went to max.. *Yanked out the Doppios*.


 
  
 Ouch. I hate it when that happens. I'm not letting that kinda shiite happen again!


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Not sure if the driver aren't properly installed or not since the stupid thing doesn't even come with auto install like my FiiO E17 and Audinst MX1 which was just plug and play. For windows you gots to manual install the drivers. LMAO
> 
> I just got them in from another head-fier when i purchased it and he said the amp on this geek is more powerful than lots of the portable amps out there, but for now the amp on the E17 is much more powerful than this geek same goes for the MX1s.
> ...




I don't think it's installed correctly because the basic 450 has loads of power and loudness. Check the Geek thread and you should be able to get some help.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I don't think it's installed correctly because the basic 450 has loads of power and loudness. Check the Geek thread and you should be able to get some help.


 

 ^
 Ok, coolios cuz that's what i thought as well. but everything is maxed out on the volume on my lappy as well as the geek control panel so.....
  
 Stupid non plug and play on windows GRRR!!! : P


----------



## Dsnuts

Once your driver is installed you should see a Light Harmonic control panel in the start menu.. There are volume options in that..


----------



## DannyBai

I'm Mac so sorry I can't help much.


----------



## akarise

The GO 450 should cause you severe hearing damage for headphones with a 26 ohm impedance... something definitely wasn't set up right.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Once your driver is installed you should see a Light Harmonic control panel in the start menu.. There are volume options in that..


 
  
 +


akarise said:


> The GO 450 should cause you severe hearing damage for headphones with a 26 ohm impedance... something definitely wasn't set up right.


 
 ^
 Yeah the control panel with the dots as its icon..... The volume output for the "MASTER" as well as analogue 1 and 2 is both set to "0" which is loudest it goes, but yeah i am sure something is not right. Might have to reinstall the driver and see what's up.
  
  


dannybai said:


> *I'm Mac* so sorry I can't help much.


 
 ^
 Fufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufufu!!!


----------



## bhazard

Make sure your actual volume levels are up on the taskbar. Then play with the volume buttons on the device itself.
  
 Use Foobar2000 and the ASIO driver.
  
 The 450 is deafening. The 1000 even more so. It's twice the power of your Fiio.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Make sure your actual volume levels are up on the taskbar. Then play with the volume buttons on the device itself.
> 
> Use Foobar2000 and the ASIO driver.
> 
> The 450 is deafening. The 1000 even more so. It's twice the power of your Fiio.


 

 ^
 Crap this is the one tyme i wish i had a stupid mac. LoL
  
 Hey how you change the light things??? When i play stuff off the lappy it's constantly stick on the 44.1K light, which is the 1st one, but there are like 6 more which i have no idea what it does....
  
 As follows:
  
 44.1K
 48K
 DSD
  
 3D
 2X
 4X
 8X
  
 When i plug it in both the 48K and 2X lights are on, but once i play music only the 44.1K is on... but have never seen the other lights do anything. Is that normal???


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Crap this is the one tyme i wish i had a stupid mac. LoL
> 
> Hey how you change the light things??? When i play stuff off the lappy it's constantly stick on the 44.1K light, which is the 1st one, but there are like 6 more which i have no idea what it does....
> ...


 
  
 Well if you're playing music at only 44.1K then that's the only light you should see... Are you saying that you're playing hi-res music and the light doesn't change?


----------



## ericp10

PANDORA HOPE VI!!! 
  
  
 That is all.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> PANDORA HOPE VI!!!
> 
> 
> That is all.


 
 hey look who's back.
  
 Thought you were satisfied with your collection.


----------



## sfwalcer

akarise said:


> Well if you're playing music at only 44.1K then that's the only light you should see... Are you saying that you're playing hi-res music and the light doesn't change?


 

 ^ Oh N/M. Guess alls i have are 44.1K bit audio..... LoL
  
 Ok, kinda figured how the volume thing on this thing works. haha But man with those buttons it's confusing as hell.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> hey look who's back.
> 
> Thought you were satisfied with your collection.


 
  
 I am vlenbo. I haven't bought any earphones. lol
  
  
  
 This is a headphone. And now I have satisfied that itch for the perfect headphone for me. Just peeking in though. lol


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> This is a headphone. And now I have satisfied that itch for the perfect headphone for me. Just peeking in though. lol


 
  
 Oh, I hope that you "peek on through" a few more times at least to let us know how them killer PHVI's are working for ya!


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> PANDORA HOPE VI!!!
> 
> 
> That is all.


 
  




  


sfwalcer said:


> ^ Oh N/M. Guess alls i have are 44.1K bit audio..... LoL
> 
> Ok, kinda figured how the volume thing on this thing works. haha But man with those buttons it's confusing as hell.


 
  
 You should go on over to HDtracks and download their 2014 Sampler Album for free so you can test out the hi-res capabilities of the GO.
  
 Yeah I don't understand what LH Labs was thinking with the buttons, seems like they're only a source of problems for everyone. Maybe they can update the drivers to make one button for the 3D Awesomifier and the other for muting or something. For now, I would advise just staying away from them completely haha.


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> I am vlenbo. I haven't bought any earphones. lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is a headphone. And now I have satisfied that itch for the perfect headphone for me. Just peeking in though. lol




Is a review happen to be in the works? Would like to know what you think about them, in depth.


----------



## akarise

I'd like to see an in depth review on the PHVI too and compare your thoughts on them to mine. Maybe this thread can finally bring these amazing headphones into the light, just like it did for the Heaven V!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Oh, I hope that you "peek on through" a few more times at least to let us know how them killer PHVI's are working for ya!


 
  
  
 Hey waynes world buddy! I think the group may hate me if I give these the proper HYPE they deserve. But I will comment further after some more (significant) listening time. Right now I'm blown away. 
  
 And I can say right now without a doubt these are the best headphones I've ever heard. Nothing I own or have heard before comes close.


----------



## ericp10

akarise said:


> I'd like to see an in depth review on the PHVI too and compare your thoughts on them to mine. Maybe this thread can finally bring these amazing headphones into the light, just like it did for the Heaven V!


----------



## sfwalcer

Another probably last quick question.... since i am too lazy to ask in their dedicated thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What got me confused is the stupid "MASTER" output volume on the computer. Normally there is only one volume on your computer which is your speakers, and you ALWAYS crank that to the max when you use an external amp. Then you just adjust the volume using the knob/ buttons on the external amp unlike the geek....
... so what level are you suppose to set the "MASTER" volume then use the buttons on the geek to adjust to the proper loudness??? So zero is the loudest/ most powerful setting and the buttons will scale according to the "MASTER" volume on your computer am i correct???
  
 This is where it is confusing to me. LoL


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> I am vlenbo. *I haven't bought any earphones*. lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is a headphone. And now I have satisfied that itch for the perfect headphone for me. Just peeking in though. lol


 
 Good point! I originally thought that went for headphones as well, lol!
  
 Thanks for clearing that up for me.
  
  
 And a magnificent headphone it is! Did you order them at amazon japan, or a US store?
  
 I read from your impressions that they're fantastic, and basically a good companion to the heaven V earphones.
  
 And I agree with wayne! I hope you bombard this thread with an exquisite review/impression of these headphones, I remember reading that it does compete with the higher end fostex, beyer, Audeze headphones! 
  
 I wonder if these beat those phillips x1s.... (easy answer right? a big yes, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Hey waynes world buddy!* I think the group may hate me if I give these the proper HYPE they deserve.* But I will comment further after some more (significant) listening time. Right now I'm blown away.
> 
> And I can say right now without a doubt these are the best headphones I've ever heard. Nothing I own or have heard before comes close.


 
  
 Hey! Quit being an elitist and *BRING IT ON!!! *


----------



## akarise

sfwalcer said:


> Another probably last quick question.... since i am too lazy to ask in their dedicated thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually I think you set the master volume to 0 (max) and then the volume controls on the right will correspond with your OS controls. At least that's what I've been doing.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Good point! I originally thought that went for headphones as well, lol!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Ordered from amazon.jpn who had them on sale for $560 (it was cheaper than the inferior Hope IV at the time). Since then, the VI has gone up quite a bit (closer to suggested retail price, and the Hope IV has dropped to under $500 (which tells me those won't be on the level of the VI).
  
 I still love the X!, but yes. The X1 is not even close.


waynes world said:


> Hey! Quit being an elitist and *BRING IT ON!!! *


 
  
  
 you know ELITIST is in my blood waynes world!! lol


----------



## hatefulsandwich

So most people have already received their 450's and with all LH's work to get the 450s out last week as well as alleged Easter working to get the rest done, I only got my shipping notification yesterday? 

I can't wait for the LH Geek Out ride to be over so I can be done with these clowns.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Another probably last quick question.... since i am too lazy to ask in their dedicated thread. :tongue_smile:
> 
> What got me confused is the stupid "MASTER" output volume on the computer. Normally there is only one volume on your computer which is your speakers, and you ALWAYS crank that to the max when you use an external amp. Then you just adjust the volume using the knob/ buttons on the external amp unlike the geek....
> so what level are you suppose to set the "MASTER" volume then use the buttons on the geek to adjust to the proper loudness??? So zero is the loudest/ most powerful setting and the buttons will scale according to the "MASTER" volume on your computer am i correct???
> ...




Sf, the thing is measuring in dB, and looking at your current setting, any music you are playing will be pretty low volume due to it being negative 21dB. You'll notice the slider doesn't actually say which end is min/max volume. Set it to Zero(Loudest, no dampening), which is as you said, the standard and adjust the volume from LH Console or through whatever music player you are using. Should work like normal now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone want to get a Geek out 720.. http://www.head-fi.org/t/716123/geek-out-720#post_10490025  Good deal.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ds...I have dx90 arriving tommarrow. I know u love it with fx850. Is it because both are good, or is there even extra synergy with them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Both synergy and ability..The DX90 is the most neutrally accurate sounding source I have ever owned which brings out true qualities of other factors in the equation. Be it a recording from the music itself to the phones you use with it. For example that natural timbre, detail and large stage of the FX850 meshes extremely well with the sound of the DX90. And both having a large wide stage as a source and a phone means your gonna get a pairing that just sounds about as good as it gets really. .

 Same with the L2 using the DX90..It just sounds expansive and alive..The greatest aspect of the DX90 is that is pairs well with everything I own actually and don't pick n choose what it likes..This is how transparent the sound is from the DX90..The weak link will most definitely not be the source in this equation.. An excellent clean source with an excellent phone and you get a sound explosion of the extremely enjoyable kind..


----------



## mikaveli06

Nice. Pretty excited.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I did some comparisons of the Geek Out with my DX90 and the Geek Out for what it is I would put the sound quality at around the $300 level in sonics. It does punch above the $200 cost point at MSRP..It is on a similar playing field as the ICON dac and my NFB-5. Which is quite an accomplishment considering this sound and power comes from a sound card the size of a pack of gum. Some crazy good engineering on these Geeks. It has two headphone outs. One being 47Ohm for higher impedance cans and .47 Ohm for lower impedance and earphones..
  
 I have been using my Doppios of all phones on it as it pairs extremely well with the Geek Out. The surprising thing was I threw the Doppios on there as it was my most sensitive earphone to test the noise floor on the unit and it hasn't left the Geek Out since.  Getting a nice burn in at the moment.
  
 Compared to the DX90. There is a Sabre family resemblance in sound but the DX90 is superior in just about all aspects of sound. The Geek Out is leaning more toward a consumer friendly tuning more than the audiophile tuned DX90. Meaning it has more bass emphasis and sounds more intimate. Where the Geek Out is really surprising is that it has a very pleasing yet technical sound tuning on it to where it will sound right for all types of music. Sound scope is done very well on the Geek Out. The DX90 has better separation and layered depth with a touch wider stage, results of the more sophisticated dual sabre dac and amp chips implementation. Otherwise I consider the Geek Out a very worthy portable dac amp to use with your laptops.


----------



## waynes world

Me wanna dx90!


----------



## Dsnuts

Worth every cent payed for the DX90..


----------



## Dsnuts

Discovery for the day. Like this album a lot.


----------



## Leo888

FX850 Ordered and you, Dsnut was responsible for it. But honestly, i like what i hear when i audition it earlier and now the wait begins. 

Was saving for the Heaven V but the pre order price for the 850 here was tempting. So, now have to start saving for the V.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> Discovery for the day. Like this album a lot.




One of Scotland's finest


----------



## Exesteils

Come to Papa. Purchase made possible by the @Dsnuts hype train


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy listening fellas.. Do give them a good break in. I wouldn't take them seriously until after a 100 hours.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Happy listening fellas.. Do give them a good break in. I wouldn't take them seriously until after a 100 hours.




Will do. Burn-in or not. I'm already digging the sound. Timbre is already well done, soundstage is wider than most stuff I own, even full sized ones. Should be interesting to see how they open up


----------



## dweaver

My SRH-1540 arrived today and they are everything I was hoping for. Big bass when needed with amazing midrange and treble, plus detail and an amazing sound stage. I suspect I will be using these everywhere except transit and the office (to conspicuous for the office). Listening to Dire Straits right now and they sound just awesome, also tried Beckah Shae - Rest (big sub-bass) and 2Cellos Thunderstruck and both sounded awesome.


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> My SRH-1540 arrived today and they are everything I was hoping for. Big bass when needed with amazing midrange and treble, plus detail and an amazing sound stage. I suspect I will be using these everywhere except transit and the office (to conspicuous for the office). Listening to Dire Straits right now and they sound just awesome, also tried Beckah Shae - Rest (big sub-bass) and 2Cellos Thunderstruck and both sounded awesome.




Congrats, enjoy-I had to do some bending of the frame to get a good fit/seal (I must have the weirdest head ever, almost nothing ever fits off the bat), but with a bit of adjustment-the frame is firm but can be bent to fit-got great sound, was just listening to it a few hours ago through Ray Samuels HR-2 amp. It does fine unamplified, a good amp and it steps up.
Project for later: get output correct on Geek Out 1000, seems to not be outputting directly from GO, cuts sample rate to 48 from higher rez files, haven't found what's set incorrectly yet. Did get some instructions from GO thread, sit down with it (wife is out, daughter is baby sitting, it's me and the dog, he LOVES adjusting/playing with headphones and electronics


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha we have another SRH1540 fan. That sound is addicting for certain..Gotta love the spacial qualities in the sound. That depth is incredible. It is amazing to me that they pulled off that large full layered sound using 40mm drivers in the SRH1540..


----------



## dweaver

The 1540 works well from my LG G2 and is sounding very nice my computer using my Audio Engine D1. It is amazing how much imaging and sound staging the 1540 does, it sure doesn't sound like only a 40mm drivers. Plus they are crazy comfy on my head. I fell asleep at my desk while listening to these and woke up because my neck felt like it was going to break but not because of the headphones LOL.


----------



## dweaver

Here are a few binaural recordings from utube to feast on with your SRH-1540 (or what ever HP/IEM floats your boat )


----------



## doctorjazz

Love the Paolo Nutini-not a name I knew, have to check him out...

My Dogwalk Discovery...a Soul Singer from the 60's who I wasn't familiar with, listen to these pipes :tongue_smile:


----------



## doctorjazz

Where are the binaural recording from (I know it is Youtube...). HDTracks has some, I know.


----------



## dweaver

I was just trying to figure that out myself, aside from HDTracks I have no idea where to get them from. It's really sad too because they really take advantage of what a headphone can do.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Here are a few binaural recordings from utube to feast on with your SRH-1540 (or what ever HP/IEM floats your boat )




  
 Thanks for posting those - I enjoyed them. Especially the Ottmar Liebert vid above. I like the way he moved around the mike (and the effects) at the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Hutnicks

There are several threads on HF with binaural recording  listings.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Happy listening fellas.. Do give them a good break in. I wouldn't take them seriously until after a 100 hours.







exesteils said:


> Will do. Burn-in or not. I'm already digging the sound. Timbre is already well done, soundstage is wider than most stuff I own, even full sized ones. Should be interesting to see how they open up




I'm so envious of you guys. I can only day dream about them until they arrive mid May. Anyway, have a good time guys.


----------



## Exesteils

leo888 said:


> I'm so envious of you guys. I can only day dream about them until they arrive mid May. Anyway, have a good time guys.




Mid May?  You're not using tenso? I ordered from Amazon.jp on Monday and got them this Saturday.


----------



## daveyostrow

where are ppl getting the geek out 450?
  
 shure 1540 are some pricey phones


----------



## Leo888

exesteils said:


> Mid May?  You're not using tenso? I ordered from Amazon.jp on Monday and got them this Saturday.




I got mine thru a local store. They were taking pre orders with local warranty. Peace of mind if there's any issue and the price was not too far away from Amazon.jp. End of the day, I'm getting it and eagerly waiting for it. Looks like you will get to enjoy yours really soon and I was envious because I can't get the sound I heard out of my mind during the audition.


----------



## doctorjazz

Some Head-Fiers find 1540 too bassy, I see them in the For Sale thread, that's how I got mine. Generally going to be almost new, can save some $$$ (if you don't mind buying used,, of course)


----------



## Mackem

Ahh the FX750/850s look really nice but I'm not sure how my ears would get on with their shape/size worn straight down. Only IEM I'd say I had problems with was the XBA-H1 and I think that was because of their odd rectangular / square shaped housings.


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> Ahh the FX750/850s look really nice but I'm not sure how my ears would get on with their shape/size worn straight down. Only IEM I'd say I had problems with was the XBA-H1 and I think that was because of their odd rectangular / square shaped housings.


 

 They are really comfortable. They sit pretty shallow so the housing basically doesn't even touch you ears much.


----------



## Mackem

exesteils said:


> They are really comfortable. They sit pretty shallow so the housing basically doesn't even touch you ears much.


 
 I mean I'm not sure if you've used the Zero Audio Bassos but I guess I'm just used to cylindrical 'plain' shaped housings.


----------



## Dsnuts

mackem said:


> I mean I'm not sure if you've used the Zero Audio Bassos but I guess I'm just used to cylindrical 'plain' shaped housings.


 

 Get a pair of FX750s.Try them out. If they don't fit. I am willing to guarantee you someone will buy them from you at almost no loss..Not a single guy with fit issues on both the FX850 threads by the way. Not one.  Sometimes you just gotta go for it..


----------



## dweaver

I am not sure what is happening with my ears these days. I sent my K545 to Macedonian Hero so can't compare the SRH-1540 to them and also have been using the Momentum On Ear a lot since I sent off the K545 but in order to get maximum enjoyment out of the SRH-1540 I have adjusted my EQ in Media Monkey like the picture. I think its because of the Momentum which has a bit more bass mid bass but won't know for sure until I get the K545 back. For sure both other phones have a slightly less treble energy and I find I have to tone the 1540 down.


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> Get a pair of FX750s.Try them out. If they don't fit. I am willing to guarantee you someone will buy them from you at almost no loss..Not a single guy with fit issues on both the FX850 threads by the way. Not one.  Sometimes you just gotta go for it..


 
 They are seriously tempting me. Where's the easiest place to order them from shipped to the UK?


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> They are seriously tempting me. Where's the easiest place to order them from shipped to the UK?


 

 Amazon.jp, then fowarding through Tenso. I got in within 6 days.(Ordered on Monday, got it on Saturday)


----------



## mikaveli06

Just listened to dr. Chesky binaural headphone trackscthru dx90/tpeos h300. That is some incredible stuff. Reordered jvcfx850, should be here end of week. This dx90 sounds so open and spacious, remarkable.


----------



## Exesteils

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/0KeWr8WPQ_s[/VIDEO]

I fell in love with this song all over again. It's been 2 years since I found it but Wow does the FX850 breathe new life into it


----------



## Vain III

The DNA Pro's I bought were fake. A horribad fake at that where one said had a female 3.5mm jack and the other side actually had a non-detachable cable. Luckily I should easily be able to get refunded.


----------



## doctorjazz

Having crappy audio karma...first, Krell KSL preamp died on me. Got a replacement, needed a phono stage so had to wait a while to play turntable. When phono stage arrived, plugged in, power supply for Linn turntable died, checked with dealer, replacement (and upgrade to current specs) will be about a kazillion bucks :mad: OK, managing with CD player and Squeezebox, had brother in law over today, tried to play him a CD, cd player died as well. (nothing special, HHB CDR-850 I got used some years back when the transport of my 2 part CD player died, couldn't be fixed). Now what? Preamp has DA converter (Peachtree, very nice unit), and eventually i'm getting the Geek garbage (all the Geek you can get), so I'm thinking I just need something that can function as a transport, can feed the Peachtree. Read some about an older Oppo unit, DV-970HD, was supposed to be a really good transport, very inexpensive (especially now, not in production I believe, used on ebay for a song-of course, my ebay track record so far isn't stellar...).

OK, another Dogwalk Discovery, hadn't heard this in quite a while, angelic voice, this man.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just watched this video in the best looking people thread. I thought I would share.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I just watched this video in the best looking people thread. I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Um... thanks! I didn't even need to throw on my headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

Wut? The best way to take that video in is with your best phones..Who cares about the two women with what looks like scientifically perfect proportions for the female anatomy and beauty that is 11 on a 10 scale! It is all about the upbeat music they are playing in the background.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Wut? The best way to take that video in is with your best phones..Who cares about the two women with what looks like scientifically perfect proportions for the female anatomy and beauty that is 11 on a 10 scale! It is all about the upbeat music they are playing in the background.




Audiophilic priorities


----------



## d marc0

waynes world said:


> Um... thanks! I didn't even need to throw on my headphones




Hahaha! Same here...


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Um... thanks! I didn't even need to throw on my headphones


 
 Lol!


----------



## Bananiq

dsnuts said:


> So I did some comparisons of the Geek Out with my DX90 and the Geek Out for what it is I would put the sound quality at around the $300 level in sonics. It does punch above the $200 cost point at MSRP..It is on a similar playing field as the ICON dac and my NFB-5. Which is quite an accomplishment considering this sound and power comes from a sound card the size of a pack of gum. Some crazy good engineering on these Geeks. It has two headphone outs. One being 47Ohm for higher impedance cans and .47 Ohm for lower impedance and earphones..
> 
> I have been using my Doppios of all phones on it as it pairs extremely well with the Geek Out. The surprising thing was I threw the Doppios on there as it was my most sensitive earphone to test the noise floor on the unit and it hasn't left the Geek Out since.  Getting a nice burn in at the moment.
> 
> Compared to the DX90. There is a Sabre family resemblance in sound but the DX90 is superior in just about all aspects of sound. The Geek Out is leaning more toward a consumer friendly tuning more than the audiophile tuned DX90. Meaning it has more bass emphasis and sounds more intimate. Where the Geek Out is really surprising is that it has a very pleasing yet technical sound tuning on it to where it will sound right for all types of music. Sound scope is done very well on the Geek Out. The DX90 has better separation and layered depth with a touch wider stage, results of the more sophisticated dual sabre dac and amp chips implementation. Otherwise I consider the Geek Out a very worthy portable dac amp to use with your laptops.


 

 Thanks for this.


----------



## Mackem

exesteils said:


> They are really comfortable. They sit pretty shallow so the housing basically doesn't even touch you ears much.


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> Get a pair of FX750s.Try them out. If they don't fit. I am willing to guarantee you someone will buy them from you at almost no loss..Not a single guy with fit issues on both the FX850 threads by the way. Not one.  Sometimes you just gotta go for it..


 
  
 I was just going off what james444 told me via PM:
  
 "Hi there, yes fit may be a concern in your case, since their housings are pretty large. Particularly if you like to wear them downwards. A friend of mine with smaller ears tried my FX850/750 and he had less issues with them over-ear. The nozzle is angled in a way that places the earpieces almost parallel to your ear in that case, and you don't have to fit the whole diameter of the housing. For some reason he even preferred the 850 over 750 for comfort.
  
 But downwards and small ears is potentially problematic, sorry to say."
  
 Out of all the IEMs I've used, the XBA-H1 was the only one that the housing size caused a problem. It hasn't been a problem with the SoundMAGIC E10, JVC HA-FX101, Xiaomi Piston or the Zero Audio Carbo Basso.


----------



## zerolancelot

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me pick an IEM.
 I currently have 3 which I rate as follows: Zero audio carbo basso > Vsonic VSD1 > Sony XBA3 (blasphemy perhaps?)
  
 The VSD1's shell is completely broken and I just couldn't fix it.
 The Bassos have driver-flex and one side is usually softer than the other now.
 I'm left with the XBA3 but I just feel like it's missing something =(
  
 I'm not a bass head but I do prefer having it in good quantity and quality. I listen to a mix of music, usually instrumental/classical tracks.
 I prefer fun, warm, non-fatiguing IEMs that have a big sound stage.
 Comfort, easy fitting and no micro-phonics are important.
  
 Though my budget is around $120, I was looking at the Zero audio carbo tenore and the Audio Technica IM70.
 Open to other suggestions of course.


----------



## d marc0

zerolancelot said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me pick an IEM.
> I currently have 3 which I rate as follows: Zero audio carbo basso > Vsonic VSD1 > Sony XBA3 (blasphemy perhaps?)
> 
> The VSD1's shell is completely broken and I just couldn't fix it.
> ...


 
  
 If it weren't for the statement in bold letters above, I would've suggested the Brainwavz R3.
 They are one of the most overlooked dynamic IEMs in head-fi.
  
 For the music you listen to.... the R3 is splendid.
 Try asking Joker at his thread. I'm pretty sure he can point out a few suggestions.
  
 Goodluck!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Wut? The best way to take that video in is with your best phones..Who cares about the two women with what looks like scientifically perfect proportions for the female anatomy and beauty that is 11 on a 10 scale! It is all about the upbeat music they are playing in the background.


 
 true SIN ASS THESIA!  one could hear the music through their EYES!   a new audiophile achievement!  Thanks DS for this window into
 the true nature of sound and vision!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

you might like the ZERO AUDIO  CARBON SINGULOS, big sound stage, warm
 and friendly sound!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Doctorjazz, sorry to hear about your bad audio karma recently!   i had 3K$ marantz cd player stop reading discs also in my main system!
 I think its a conspiracy to get us to upgrade to more GEEK OUT AND UP stuff!  of course the cats sleeping on the heat vents may have
 something to do with it.  someone should write an essay on AUDIO KARMA  and how to please the audio gods for equipment longlivity.
 Hope that the rest of your equipment makes it through the spring.....


----------



## caracara08

can i get recommendations of people's favorite IEMs, sold directly from amazon (US) under $300.  Thanks.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dsnuts said:


> I just watched this video in the best looking people thread. I thought I would share.




Wow, she's incredible!


----------



## mochill

$60 kc06 by ostry are giant killers


----------



## d marc0

mochill said:


> $60 kc06 by ostry are giant killers


 
  
 I haven't heard this yet but I believe its the real deal...


----------



## caracara08

d marc0 said:


> I haven't heard this yet but I believe its the real deal...


 
  
 I havent really found a budget option that was the whole package though. Ive been quite a few through this thread, I just dont post about it every time I buy one.
  
 Budget Killer is a subjective thing which is going to mean different things to different people.  Within my budget, I will gladly pay more to eek out 10% more, 5% more.   And its not strictly sound for me, its also the fit, cable, aesthetics, ease of warranty replacement if needed, etc.


----------



## d marc0

caracara08 said:


> I havent really found a budget option that was the whole package though. Ive been quite a few through this thread, I just dont post about it every time I buy one.
> 
> Budget Killer is a subjective thing which is going to mean different things to different people.  Within my budget, I will gladly pay more to eek out 10% more, 5% more.   And its not strictly sound for me, its also the fit, cable, aesthetics, ease of warranty replacement if needed, etc.


 
  
 I totally understand your point. Personally, I don't really judge an IEM in regard to aesthetics and fit because I have learned that those two factors can differ from one user to another. Hence I don't discuss them that much in my reviews...


----------



## 7S Cameron

zerolancelot said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me pick an IEM.
> I currently have 3 which I rate as follows: Zero audio carbo basso > Vsonic VSD1 > Sony XBA3 (blasphemy perhaps?)
> 
> The VSD1's shell is completely broken and I just couldn't fix it.
> ...



If you are interested in the R3 I'd be willing to sell mine if the price is right


----------



## mochill

Also another giant killer havi b3 pro old ....both can be had at penonaudio.com


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Re the Geek out 750 i just received.  Thanks DS for your initial impressions vis a vis the DX90! excellent points!
 Right out of the box I'm impressed with the liveliness of the signal (class A shines) and the dynamics of the unit.
 Tone and tetures are good, but serious burn in obviously still needed as bass is smeared and soundstage
 a bit foggy.  Compared to custom MHDT NOS dac through Vali amp, its digital sounding and has less decay
 of tones and instruments (more decay means to to me more analogue sounding), and bright.  but shows great
 promise and, i hate to say it, worth the four month wait for delivery.  Great engineering job.
 Cant wait to hear it after some serious burn in!!!


----------



## Vain III

Turns out I did not get a fake but I received a store demo (confirmed with Monster). They're offering me a $20 partial refund for the mistake of their associate.


----------



## zerolancelot

Thanks everyone for the replies and recommendations! 
 Really appreciate it 
  
 I would consider the R3 but as d marc0 said, they may not fit my criteria for comfort, easy fit and no microphonics


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> I just watched this video in the best looking people thread. I thought I would share.




 Might be just me but those twins look like run of the mill strippers to me. They might be interesting to someone coz they are twins but I see a bunch of girls that look exactly like that in the night club ever single time and that makes me sad but I guess that's the type some men are after and they all visit the plastic surgeon to make them look all the same - like slightly above average hookers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> *Might be just me* but those twins look like run of the mill strippers to me. They might be interesting to someone coz they are twins but I see a bunch of girls that look exactly like that in the night club ever single time and that makes me sad but I guess that's the type some men are after and they all visit the plastic surgeon to make them look all the same - like slightly above average hookers.


 

 Yep.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> Yep.


 
 LOL I guess like audio this depends on personal preference and also where you live coz over here most girls want to look like that and make it happen, so at certain clubs I can see at least 10 girls that look like that but that's kinda of a trend here where even school girls dress like hookers for school thinking it's cool and guys like it and the majority of men probably do like it.
 I'm personally so tired of Barbie dolls with more silicone in their lips and boobs than the amount of iem tips of all head-fi members combined.


----------



## Exesteils

kova4a said:


> LOL I guess like audio this depends on personal preference and also where you live coz over here most girls want to look like that and make it happen, so at certain clubs I can see at least 10 girls that look like that but that's kinda of a trend here where even school girls dress like hookers for school thinking it's cool and guys like it and the majority of men probably do like it.
> I'm personally so tired of Barbie dolls with *more silicone in their lips and boobs than the amount of iem tips of all head-fi members combined.*




LOL! Sometimes it's just social norms and trying to fit in(stand out?) that makes girls want to do this. You don't see it that often here but the occasional thong peeking through micro-skirts do happen. 

Personally, I don't really mind how a person dresses as long as their personality is decent. Of course, one could argue how you dress/carry yourself reflects on your personality.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL I guess like audio this depends on personal preference and also where you live coz over here most girls want to look like that and make it happen, so at certain clubs I can see at least 10 girls that look like that but that's kinda of a trend here where even school girls dress like hookers for school thinking it's cool and guys like it and the majority of men probably do like it.
> I'm personally so tired of Barbie dolls with more silicone in their lips and boobs than the amount of iem tips of all head-fi members combined.


 

 You wouldn't get along with my friend badbarbiedolly then, Kova! She's a plastic fantastic.

 It's quite amusing actually because she gets work done on her breasts for example then more than happy to show the entire world, like a new car, pet or toy she's just purchased, totally oblivious to what the male species are thinking. Meanwhile the males..........
 Now THAT's a discovery gentleman.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

So my latest discovery came in the form of the Portapros brought by a visiting medical student. What voodoo was done to make such flimsy little things sound like that? I was looking at getting the KSC75s and some kind of headband as a result, but came across the Portapros available locally for even less than the ksc75s at just over $20. For once living in this country hasn't led to me being completely ripped off. Happy days!


----------



## Hutnicks

hatefulsandwich said:


> So my latest discovery came in the form of the Portapros brought by a visiting medical student. What voodoo was done to make such flimsy little things sound like that? I was looking at getting the KSC75s and some kind of headband as a result, but came across the Portapros available locally for even less than the ksc75s at just over $20. For once living in this country hasn't led to me being completely ripped off. Happy days!


 
  
 Hey I thought in your neck of the woods it's JuJu
  
 Scary thing is they sound that good today and were designed in 1985. If you look for a cheap sale on KSC75's for cheap they snap on to the Portapro headband. You end up with two great headphones.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

hutnicks said:


> Hey I thought in your neck of the woods it's JuJu
> 
> Scary thing is they sound that good today and were designed in 1985. If you look for a cheap sale on KSC75's for cheap they snap on to the Portapro headband. You end up with two great headphones.


 
 Lol, not quite. In my neck of the woods, this is what "bad JuJu" is: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-14718226
 Ah, Juju. Pity people here actually support him. 
  
 I thought the KSC75 drivers were very similar to the Porta Pros?  The KSC75s actually cost more than the Porta Pros from this place. Odd, that. Maybe they figure that the "ugly" ones should be cheaper .


----------



## Hutnicks

hatefulsandwich said:


> Lol, not quite. In my neck of the woods, this is what "bad JuJu" is: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-14718226
> Ah, Juju. Pity people here actually support him.
> 
> I thought the KSC75 drivers were very similar to the Porta Pros?  The KSC75s actually cost more than the Porta Pros from this place. Odd, that. Maybe they figure that the "ugly" ones should be cheaper .


 

 They are very similar but titanium coated. Their sound is worth exploring if you like the Portas. They really should be cheaper, perhaps wait for a clearance sale of some kind.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Mmmm... we don't get sales on these kinds of things, really. The KSC75 costs pretty much the same as they do in the US, while the PortaPro is a steal in costing less than the KSC75 (while in the US they're over double the price). 
  
 Ah, yes, I believe the titanium coating gives them more treble energy. Naaaah. I'll be happy with just the one pair, I think. And that money can go toward the Ostry KC06As if they turn out well


----------



## Grayson73

zerolancelot said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me pick an IEM.
> I currently have 3 which I rate as follows: Zero audio carbo basso > Vsonic VSD1 > Sony XBA3 (blasphemy perhaps?)
> 
> The VSD1's shell is completely broken and I just couldn't fix it.
> ...


 
  
 Tenore is great.  Also heard good things about the Singolo, ATH-IM70, Ostry KC06, Havi B3 Pro.  B3 Pro might not have enough bass for you though.


----------



## mikaveli06

so i ordered a pair of im70s today to hold me over till fx850 arrives end of week or so.  these will be my back up pair/beater pair if needed.  Sounds like it is similar to fx850, prolly not as refined im sure.  it will be here in morning.


----------



## waynes world

hatefulsandwich said:


> Mmmm... we don't get sales on these kinds of things, really. The KSC75 costs pretty much the same as they do in the US, while the PortaPro is a steal in costing less than the KSC75 (while in the US they're over double the price).
> 
> Ah, yes, I believe the titanium coating gives them more treble energy. Naaaah. I'll be happy with just the one pair, I think. And that money can go toward the Ostry KC06As if they turn out well


 
  
 Congrats on the Portapros! I love my Sportapros and kcs75's. You may want to consider drilling holes in the driver cover (Kramer mods) to control the bass a bit more.
  
 You may also want to check out the AKG K403's. I found a pair for $17 and wasn't expecting much, but they are turning into one of my favorite headphones. Excellent amount of controlled bass, forward and engaging mids, very nice highs. Quite well balanced, and they look pretty good (they are the only headphones I can bring myself to wear out in public). So if you find a good deal on them, you may want to give them a try. For now though, enjoy those Portapros!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> Congrats on the Portapros! I love my Sportapros and kcs75's. You may want to consider drilling holes in the driver cover (Kramer mods) to control the bass a bit more.
> 
> You may also want to check out the AKG K403's. *I found a pair for $17* and wasn't expecting much, but they are turning into one of my favorite headphones. Excellent amount of controlled bass, forward and engaging mids, very nice highs. Quite well balanced, and they look pretty good (they are the only headphones I can bring myself to wear out in public). So if you find a good deal on them, you may want to give them a try. For now though, enjoy those Portapros!




WHAT?! An AKG for *17* bucks?! Well, you don't see that everyday.


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> WHAT?! An AKG for *17* bucks?! Well, you don't see that everyday.


 
  
 Yes, I poop you not:
  

  
  
 You can get them for $40 or $50 on amazon.com, and I personally think they are worth that and more. For example, I like them quite a bit more than the PX100II's that I spent $70 on.
  
 They are definitely excellent beater headphones that look good enough to be worn out, can be folded up and put in a pocket, and sound good enough to satisfy. The only downside is that they don't isolate worth beans, but then again, neither do any of these types of headphones.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> Yes, I poop you not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ooh, I think I just found my portable!
 Then again, the Havi B3 Pro is something I'm looking forward to...
  
 So many headphones, so little cash.


----------



## mochill

Havi b3 proi is awesome but a power hungry monsta


----------



## ericp10

So, I was using the Fiio E9/E10 DAC/amp combo on with my iMac and the Hope VI. That was a decent combination, but today I received my Schiit Modi DAC and tube hybrid Vali amplifier, and Oh Schiit! This brings out ever minute detail that I didn't even think the Hope VI was hiding! What a fantastic desk DAC and Amp for the Pandora Hope VI. Try it fellas!!
  
  
 I also A/Bed the VI against the X1 (using the DX50). I still love the X1's sound, but it sounded like a toy speaker next to the VI...
  
  
  
 Finally, he shall go nameless, but I would like to say thank you to a hi-fi friend who felt I was worthy to hear what many of our top reviewers consider the best universal IEM out there: the 1Plus2. I should receive it tomorrow and give impressions as soon as possible. This has become a great week for me in listening to wonderful music. Thanks again my friend!


----------



## caracara08

uhoh, eric broke the $500 barrier... theres no going back.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Finally, he shall go nameless, but I would like to say thank you to a hi-fi friend who felt I was worthy to hear what many of our top reviewers consider the best universal IEM out there: the 1Plus2. I should receive it tomorrow and give impressions as soon as possible. This has become a great week for me in listening to wonderful music. Thanks again my friend!


 
  
  Awesome eric! Looking very much forward to your impressions. And the lender is a worthy dude no doubt


----------



## ericp10

caracara08 said:


> uhoh, eric broke the $500 barrier... theres no going back.


 
  
 Well carcacara08, I just want to hear them, but I'm 99.9 percent certain that I will never pay over $!K for a universal or custom earphone (or headphone). Although I can close to buying a significantly reduced in price Senn. IE800, but resisted in the end. I think a little over $600 for the Pandora Hope VI was my limit (and that was a tough fight, but it's worth what I paid for it). The V8s are calling my name, but they're a bit too high for me. I'm really content. I don't expect these earphones to shoot that much above the FX850 or H3. The former is just mind blowing to my ears.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Awesome eric! Looking very much forward to your impressions. And the lender is a worthy dude no doubt


 
  
 Awesome like you buddy! Thanks....


----------



## zerolancelot

grayson73 said:


> Tenore is great.  Also heard good things about the Singolo, ATH-IM70, Ostry KC06, Havi B3 Pro.  B3 Pro might not have enough bass for you though.


 
  
 Thanks! I went with the Tenore for now. My wife hopefully won't notice the purchase.
 The Ostry KC06s looked interesting but I haven't had much luck with the IEMs from China. 
 Build-quality is alright but somehow all of them (VSD1 and a few others) have died on me in less than 1 year.
  
 When I'm ready to buy another pair of IEMs, I'll probably look at the Zero audio Doppio or ATH-IM02.


----------



## mochill

^ kc06 or b3 proi


----------



## thatBeatsguy

mochill said:


> ^ kc06 or b3 proi


 
 Bhazard said they complement each other. Each of them is good in their own respects. At least, that's what he said.


----------



## waynes world

zerolancelot said:


> Thanks! I went with the Tenore for now. My wife hopefully won't notice the purchase.
> *The Ostry KC06s looked interesting but I haven't had much luck with the IEMs from China. *
> *Build-quality is alright but somehow all of them (VSD1 and a few others) have died on me in less than 1 year.*
> 
> When I'm ready to buy another pair of IEMs, I'll probably look at the Zero audio Doppio or ATH-IM02.


 
  
 Those ostrich birds sound so good, I am going to use them relentlessly. They will be lucky to survive 6 months let alone 1 year. Hmmm - I'd better get the KC06A's as backup. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## PeterDLai

waynes world said:


> Those ostrich birds sound so good, I am going to use them relentlessly. They will be lucky to survive 6 months let alone 1 year. Hmmm - I'd better get the KC06A's as backup. Yeah, that's the ticket!


 
  
 Quick comparison between the KC06 and M200 when you have the time?


----------



## Grayson73

How does the Shure SE315 compare to KC06 and B3 Pro 1?


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh for all geek mofos out there based on the numbers is the geek 720 like 1/3 or 2/3s more powerful amp wise compared to the 450s??? And the 1000 is twice as powerful as the 450s??? Just curious about exactly how much more power each are, cuz of the numerous options.
  
 Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mackem

Yeah my issue isn't as much to do with budget (Budget isn't sky high obviously) but finding the right pair of IEMs that are comfortable and sound great.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> Yeah my issue isn't as much to do with budget (Budget isn't sky high obviously) but finding the right pair of IEMs that are comfortable and sound great.


 

 You just gotta take the plunge man as I get the feeling you're gonna be here in a few months time still deciding which IEM to pick if you don't.


----------



## waynes world

peterdlai said:


> Quick comparison between the KC06 and M200 when you have the time?


 
  
 Will do for sure - I'm interested as well..


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Yeah my issue isn't as much to do with budget (Budget isn't sky high obviously) but finding the right pair of IEMs that are comfortable and sound great.


 
  
 If you were me, and if you had a Colorfly C3 and C&C BH amp, you would be getting the KC06. No brainer. Very small, light, well built, comfortable (either worn down or over ear). And they sound much better than great. Slam. Dunk.


----------



## ericp10

I'm having one of those moments hearing the FX850 through the Schiit Vali hybrid tube amp. Just wow!! This amp (and DAC) is taking an already great iem through the roof!! The sound is just blowing me away!! Amazing!


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> If you were me, and if you had a Colorfly C3 and C&C BH amp, you would be getting the KC06. No brainer. Very small, light, well built, comfortable (either worn down or over ear). And they sound much better than great. Slam. Dunk.


 
  


ericp10 said:


> I'm having one of those moments hearing the FX850 through the Schiit Vali hybrid tube amp. Just wow!! This amp (and DAC) is taking an already great iem through the roof!! The sound is just blowing me away!! Amazing!


 
  
 Mackem, if you were me, and if you had $400 floating around, you would be getting the FX850. No brainer. Very beautiful, woodie, well built, comfortable (either worn down or over ear). And they sound completely phenomenal. Slam. Dunk.


----------



## mochill

DO IT!!!!!!^


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> DO IT!!!!!!^


 
  
 Yes, do it Mackem!


----------



## mochill

^YOU TOO


----------



## waynes world

Yes yes. All empirical data - inclusive of your never faltering hype - leads me to believe that these would not dissapoint!


----------



## mochill

Now!!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Yes yes. All empirical data - inclusive of your never faltering hype - leads me to believe that these would not dissapoint!


 
 If you make mochill sad....
  
  

  
  
  
 your ostrys would be too .


----------



## waynes world

Lol - wouldn't want to do that!


----------



## cylpol1

Hello I was recently pointed to here. Can people give some feedback on the best sounding in-ear headphones for $100 or under. Thank you.


----------



## DannyBai

cylpol1 said:


> Hello I was recently pointed to here. Can people give some feedback on the best sounding in-ear headphones for $100 or under. Thank you.


 
 Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, Ostry KC06 to name two amongst the top for me.


----------



## waynes world

Listen to Dan the man


----------



## Vain III

cylpol1 said:


> Hello I was recently pointed to here. Can people give some feedback on the best sounding in-ear headphones for $100 or under. Thank you.




Headphones are not one-size-fits-all. We'll need a little information about your planned usage and the music you like.


----------



## cylpol1

I am very analytic when it comes to music. I would prefer BA since it has better fidelity, but the better Ba's cost a lot more than 100 with wxception of Etymotic Research headphones. I am trying to figure out if there would be that kind of sound coming from ones under $100 and if there are would there be any dynamic driver headphones that can perform to that level.


----------



## vlenbo

cylpol1 said:


> I am very analytic when it comes to music. I would prefer BA since it has better fidelity, but the better Ba's cost a lot more than 100 with wxception of Etymotic Research headphones. I am trying to figure out if there would be that kind of sound coming from ones under $100 and if there are would there be any dynamic driver headphones that can perform to that level.


 
 Singolos should do the trick, listen to Doctor blue's suggestions on that.
  
  
 However, the tenores should be somewhat analytical too, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## 7cents

cylpol1 said:


> I am very analytic when it comes to music. I would prefer BA since it has better fidelity, but the better Ba's cost a lot more than 100 with wxception of Etymotic Research headphones. I am trying to figure out if there would be that kind of sound coming from ones under $100 and if there are would there be any dynamic driver headphones that can perform to that level.


 

 Havi B3 pro1? very detail and musical .. wide sound-stage, it's dual dynamic but close to a BA signature.


----------



## vlenbo

7cents said:


> Havi B3 pro1? very detail and musical .. wide sound-stage, it's dual dynamic but close to a BA signature.


 
 or this.
  
 The kc06 also has great detail, though it is also musical like the havi!


----------



## gyx11

I wouldn't exactly classify the B3 Pro 1 as having a musical sound signature


----------



## peter123

+1 on the B3 Pro 1. UE600 is also very nice and to often overlooked.


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00JFSFEEU/ref=asc_df_B00JFSFEEU984000/?tag=kakakucom-3rd-22&creative=9307&creativeASIN=B00JFSFEEU&linkCode=df0&me=AED21HEND7FER

 On sale for $100, $120 with tenso shipping.
  
  
 Who will bite these ckm99 copies?


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, Ostry KC06 to name two amongst the top for me.


 
 I was going to say the same thing.  Add Havi B3 Pro to the list as well.


----------



## mochill

I know what I'm saving my money for next....oppo pm-2 will be $699


----------



## Grayson73

A lot of new Tenore owners commenting on the Zero Audio thread.  Finally they're getting attention!  The hype never took off because more people were buying the Basso, which, from everyone who has tried both, is inferior except for huge bass boost.
  
 Sounds like Waynes World and Jant71 ordered them.  If they like them, train will really pick up steam!
  
 These were all posted within the last 24 hours
  
shotgunshane - "Anyway, time to confess-
 With the S200 tips, the *Tenore is my favorite phone to listen to (Period. Full stop).*

*Of all the 120+ iems I've owned, loaned and auditioned, it's the most tonally pure to my ears.* Certainly not perfect in all respects but tonally I've haven't enjoyed better."
  
  
gnarlsagan- "Must... retain... healthy... skepticism...

 These are ridiculous."  
 "Guys I haven't felt this way about a new headphone in a long time. The quality of the sound has me laughing, like it's just that surprising. I have goosebumps, which is rare for me. Not to spew pure unadulterated hype, but these should be the most popular phones on head-fi, the ones we've been waiting for all these years. Buying a back-up pair ASAP."  
 "The Tenores are so smooth yet incredibly detailed with absolutely phenomenal separation. I'd be surprised if these have any distortion at all. They are probably the clearest phone I've ever heard. And the tonality is so correct I want to give it extra credit."  "The Tenores are definitely more downward sloping than the ZMF MH1 to my ears. Reminds me of the LCD-3 a bit in signature, although I haven't heard those in a while."
  
AzatHead-Fier - "I really like the signature. Quite punchy bass that doesn't lack in quantity unless you are basshead. These little things definitely aren't bass shy. Mids are just perfect. Forward vocals sound very realistic. Treble knows its place. no sibilance, rather energetic and detailed. These are spectacular out of the box."
 "I got my mh1c today. And I think that tenores are quite good upgrade over sony. Clarity of tenores is just amazing. Signature remindes me of dba-02. But still I think tenores have overal better sq than dual-ba dba-02. I like details too. I am sure that I notice details in songs which I hadn't captured with hf5 that used to be the most detailed earphones I had ever heard before owning tenores."
  
Idsynchrono_24 - "The Tenore is indeed ridiculous. I was really enjoying the DITA yesterday, and decided to A/B against the Tenore, thinking there'd be some insurmountable gap between the two, but they sound more similar overall than not, and the Tenore more than holds its own. Frankly stunning performance, and the best value in HF-dom at the moment"
 "I know that feel. *I was floored by how close they got to the DITA last night when I was comparing the two, that's a $35 phone tangling with a $650 one and holding its own. Just nuts.* That sort of sound just shouldn't be comin out of something so tiny and inconspicuous. It induces all sorts of uncomfortable feelings related to bang per allocated buck. One gets the feeling that not enough bangs are being doled out relative to the bucks pumped into other pricier sets. Now bring on the hype, the subsequent creepy quoting and unwarranted skepticism from the "Hype appreciation thread"
  
avlad - "Right now I can say that this little phones are the perfect mix that I like with bass extending very low but with the perfect quantity for me, mids and female vocals especially are outstanding and very relaxed, detailed and extended treble that never become sibilant. They are so easy to listen, never becoming offensive or harsh. They really opened up now,  I think I have more than 200 hours and they are sounding much better than incredibly great sound I heard right out of the box already. Make no mistake, this are not bass shy phones and I listen from blues to rock, metal, popo, electronic and trance. Each and every genre is brilliant handled by this gems."
  
HiFlight - "DX90 > Tralucent T1 > Tenore provides a truly breathtaking listening experience. I cannot believe that these inexpensive little guys can play with the best I have ever owned! "


----------



## mochill

...must resist but I will buy them too ....


----------



## mochill

Also the singlous


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Sounds like Waynes World and Jant71 ordered them.  If they like them, train will really pick up steam!


 
  
 Not yet, but that hype got me perilously close! I'm sure I'll do it though once my personal little hypefest with the KC06's and T51P's has settled down a notch


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Not yet, but that hype got me perilously close! I'm sure I'll do it though once my personal little hypefest with the KC06's and T51P's has settled down a notch


 
 especially because the tenores lack the driver flex that those bassos have!
  
 I hope you'll do a comparo of those and the kc06 when possible, because I definitely want to purchase the kc06 and regret nothing, lol.


----------



## DannyBai

I remember Dsnuts and I were sharing PM's when he noticed the ZA phones on Amazon Jp. He thought that these guys were a small Japanese company making high quality earphones at reasonable prices. We both decided to take a chance on the Basso's and realized how good they were once we got them. A few weeks later I got the Tenore's and never looked back. ZA makes incredible products and I'll look forward to whatever they release in the future, especially their dynamic drivers. Glad the Tenore's are getting the attention it deserves.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> especially because the tenores lack the driver flex that those bassos have!
> 
> I hope you'll do a comparo of those and the kc06 when possible, *because I definitely want to purchase the kc06 and regret nothing*, lol.


 
  
 Only KC06 caveats: not much isolation; source/synergy dependent. If you don't mind the lack of isolation, and you get them on the right source, the SQ is outstanding and cannot be regretted    Other benefits: very small; very light; quite comfortable; looks pretty cool; well built; very flush for using when sleeping.


----------



## Pastapipo

My eyes have been on the Tenores for quite some while, but I'll wait till the comparison to the KC06A before I pull the trigger.


----------



## mikaveli06

Tenores vs doppios??


----------



## DannyBai

I vote Tenore because it's not as clinical, not as revealing and more musical.


----------



## ericp10

Very initial impressions of the 1Plus2
   One of the fullest headphone-sounding universal earphones I've ever heard (if not the fullest). Well, let me pull back some. I've heard others as full sounding (ASG-2), but not with this level of clarity and transparency. The bass is not the deepest I've heard (the original 1964-Q would shake your eardrums), but it's hard to beat its punch and timbre. Very natural sounding. I think this is shaping up to be the best hybrid earphone I've ever heard. Vocals are very dynamic sounding. This iem is very smooth and refined


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Very initial impressions of the 1Plus2
> One of the fullest headphone-sounding universal earphones I've ever heard (if not the fullest). Well, let me pull back some. I've heard others as full sounding (ASG-2), but not with this level of clarity and transparency. The bass is not the deepest I've heard (the original 1964-Q would shake your eardrums), but it's hard to beat its punch and timbre. Very natural sounding. *I think this is shaping up to be the best hybrid earphone I've ever heard. *Vocals are very dynamic sounding. This iem is very smooth and refined


 
  
 I'm sorry for your wallet that you are feeling this way!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> I'm sorry for your wallet that you are feeling this way!


 
  
  
 Don't be waynes world. My wallet bought I new iMac and ran away with it. So it's safe. I'm glad I'm hearing it, but it won't be on my "to buy" list.


----------



## Grayson73

mikaveli06 said:


> Tenores vs doppios??


 
 ShotGunShane prefers Tenore (he said Doppio has less bass) and I think Drblue prefers Doppio


----------



## mikaveli06

I had basso and doppios. Had to sell doppios while back due to car repairs. Was looking at a secondary pair of quality and budget friendly iems. Tried im70s today but returning as I ordered off amazon just to try really. Can be had for $30 less if I import from tenso/amazon jp. Thought about bassos again, but I think ill give tenores a shot.

Main phones are fx850. Im interested in the shure 846 eventially, and the aurisonics rockets look interesting too. Need a pair of on/over ears too, considering cheap pair of amperiors.


----------



## mochill

How about Philips fedilio l2???


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> ShotGunShane prefers Tenore (he said Doppio has less bass) and I think Drblue prefers Doppio


 
  
  
 I've never heard the Tenore, but the Doppio has plenty of bass (sub bass too). Then again, the Tenore is a dynamic.


----------



## mikaveli06

[ .quote name="mochill" url="/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-doppios-pg1197-kef-m200-pg835-philips-fidelio-s2-pg-724/24225#post_10507654"]How about Philips fedilio l2???[/quote]looking more portable and gym use (more weight lifting than running). I love the shure 1540s. If where to get another pair of headphone strictly for home use it would probably be the 1540


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Doppio and the Tenore, haven't directly compared them 1:1 listing session wise, but prefer the Doppio. I seem to be one of the few who minds the slightlyy washed out tone color of the Tenore (DS commented on this as well somewhere in this mega-thread, but it didn't bother him as much). Really enjoy those Doppios.


----------



## Dsnuts

Tenors are perfect for casual every day use vs the more technical revealing nature of the Doppios and it's efficiency means there has to be synergistic pairing for the Doppios to truly shine.. The very low .47 Ohm out of the Geek out for example pairs amazing with the Doppios. I noticed on some of my other sources the Doppios can sound harsh simply because it does not match up to the low sensitivity of the phones. Once paired with the right source however the Doppios are definitely Zero Audios flagship earphones for a reason.
  
 I will even say they hang in there against my IM03 on the DX90 even. Which was a big surprise to me.. The Doppios is more of an analytical sound more so than most that are on this thread so they will not find favor from guys looking for a more bass heavy musical type sound signature..Value for the money will be with the Bassos and Tenors over the Doppios but the Doppios as of late has been selling for less than $130..Singolos hovering around $85ish. All the Zero Audio phones are a fantastic bargains..Not too many phones throw out the sounds they do for the price.


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> looking more portable and gym use (more weight lifting than running).


 
  
 Maybe the Beyer T51P? I just got them, and I haven't tried these at the gym yet, but they might be pretty good there (great isolation, great comfort, great SQ, not completely dorky looking, durable blah blah). On sale for $179 (down from $339):
  
 http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=89795&vpn=716197&manufacture=Beyerdynamic
  
 Pretty good review/comparison here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/672743/comparisons-15-of-the-top-closed-portable-headphones-around
  
 Edit: if it weren't for the lack of isolation, I'd be pretty happy with the $40 AKG K403's at the gym. Very unobtrusive look, and they sound pretty great (if you like mid forward/engaging sound).


----------



## Zelda

dsnuts said:


> Tenors are perfect for casual every day use vs the more technical revealing nature of the Doppios and it's efficiency means there has to be synergistic pairing for the Doppios to truly shine.. The very low .47 Ohm out of the Geek out for example pairs amazing with the Doppios. I noticed on some of my other sources the Doppios can sound harsh simply because it does not match up to the low sensitivity of the phones. Once paired with the right source however the Doppios are definitely Zero Audios flagship earphones for a reason.
> 
> I will even say they hang in there against my IM03 on the DX90 even. Which was a big surprise to me.. The Doppios is more of an analytical sound more so than most that are on this thread so they will not find favor from guys looking for a more bass heavy musical type sound signature..Value for the money will be with the Bassos and Tenors over the Doppios but the Doppios as of late has been selling for less than $130..Singolos hovering around $85ish. All the Zero Audio phones are a fantastic bargains..Not too many phones throw out the sounds they do for the price.


 
 DS you had the Singolo?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope though from Dr Blue PMs to me he describes them as a mix of the basso and the tenors in sound which I kinda predicted..He owns both the singolos and doppios and seems to enjoy both of them.. I have heard or owned all of them except the singolos and the base model. I have no doubts in my mind the Singolos will be right up there with the tenors bassos and the doppios in sound value.
  
 So I been selling off a few of my phones lately and had some credit.. Been thinking about them new ATH-CKR10 earphones from AT.. Just ordered.. Should be interesting. Will report on the CKR10 thread and of course on here as well. Look forward to them.
  
 Oh and by the way guys. Some of the best tips being the FX850 tips. Newly designed tips from JVC just got released on Amazon Japan.. Costing around $15 a box for 3 pairs I believe in whatever sizes you need.. These JVC tips IMO are the best tips I have ever used even over the UE tips I like to use on just about all my phones.. Worth a look. I just orderd two boxes of them as well.


----------



## Change is Good

Any of you guys interested in trading/exchanging eartips?


----------



## doctorjazz

Just did quick A-B Doppio and Tenore...Tenore really fine for inexpensive iem, wide soundstage, good detailing. Doppio, however, is another thing altogether, open space, fine, uncongested detail (this with Geek Out 1k, listening to hi-rez Grateful Dead American Beauty). Then I put in/on the JVC woodies, 850, WOW! don't think I appreciated them until now, gonna listen to them to lull myself to sleep, night all....(the GO1000 and another recent arrival, the Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2, are completely changing what I think of many of my phones, not to mention giving me lots of listening pleasure. Associated equipment is ALL,man!)


----------



## Zelda

change is good said:


> Any of you guys interested in trading/exchanging eartips?


 
 i am


----------



## cylpol1

Can you put the link here to the eartips on Amazon.


----------



## DannyBai

cylpol1 said:


> Can you put the link here to the eartips on Amazon.



http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B00JSLXNOC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## mikaveli06

waynes world said:


> Maybe the Beyer T51P? I just got them, and I haven't tried these at the gym yet, but they might be pretty good there (great isolation, great comfort, great SQ, not completely dorky looking, durable blah blah). On sale for $179 (down from $339):
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=89795&vpn=716197&manufacture=Beyerdynamic
> 
> ...


have comsidered these also, and hd26s. Liked the mikros, but fit was too finnicky for gym. 

Wish Zero Audio would make a hybrid, might be best iem ever, and prolly less than $175 too. Hers hoping for the Carbo Ten-Bassios


----------



## Dsnuts

mikaveli06 said:


> have comsidered these also, and hd26s. Liked the mikros, but fit was too finnicky for gym.
> 
> Wish Zero Audio would make a hybrid, might be best iem ever, and prolly less than $175 too. Hers hoping for the Carbo Ten-Bassios


 

 Oh no doubt. One thing I noticed is that I don't think this is a big company as they seem to throw out a few phones within a year..They seem to take their time releasing new designs and that is actually a good thing..Considering that there is an influx of hybrids in the market..A small company like Zero Audio will consider their own version. Who knows they might have designed and ready to go.. Even if they used the Tenor micro HD and the dynamic of the bassos in one housing they could have one of the best sounding dual dynamics on the market.


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> Oh no doubt. One thing I noticed is that I don't think this is a big company as they seem to throw out a few phones within a year..They seem to take their time releasing new designs and that is actually a good thing..Considering that there is an influx of hybrids in the market..A small company like Zero Audio will consider their own version. Who knows they might have designed and ready to go.. Even if they used the Tenor micro HD and the dynamic of the bassos in one housing they could have one of the best sounding dual dynamics on the market.


 
 I'd buy the hell out of that. Still gutted that my Bassos broke. Good job I have a pair of full size headphones to use whilst I mull over what to buy!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Nope though from Dr Blue PMs to me he describes them as a mix of the basso and the tenors in sound which I kinda predicted..He owns both the singolos and doppios and seems to enjoy both of them.. I have heard or owned all of them except the singolos and the base model. I have no doubts in my mind the Singolos will be right up there with the tenors bassos and the doppios in sound value.
> 
> So I been selling off a few of my phones lately and had some credit.. Been thinking about them new ATH-CKR10 earphones from AT.. Just ordered.. Should be interesting. Will report on the CKR10 thread and of course on here as well. Look forward to them.
> 
> Oh and by the way guys. Some of the best tips being the FX850 tips. Newly designed tips from JVC just got released on Amazon Japan.. Costing around $15 a box for 3 pairs I believe in whatever sizes you need.. These JVC tips IMO are the best tips I have ever used even over the UE tips I like to use on just about all my phones.. Worth a look. I just orderd two boxes of them as well.


 
 YES, the ZA Singulos have the smoothes of the Tenores and the textures/soundstage of the Doppios.  They are indeed a great sound value and very
 pleasant for all types of music.  Lookin forward to our CKR10 notes DS!    _ I have the RE700 burning in right now also.  out of the box it was horrific, but_
_after 24 hours of burn in becoming very "musical" in a consumer way right out of iPod splitter, i had to force myself to take it off my head and let the burn continue..a good sign....price is down to a little over 100$ on __beach audio.  may be a sleeper if you like ATH house sound....very lightweight and 32 ohm so_
_designed for playing right out of phones etc.  _


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Just did quick A-B Doppio and Tenore...Tenore really fine for inexpensive iem, wide soundstage, good detailing. Doppio, however, is another thing altogether, open space, fine, uncongested detail (this with Geek Out 1k, listening to hi-rez Grateful Dead American Beauty). Then I put in/on the JVC woodies, 850, WOW! don't think I appreciated them until now, gonna listen to them to lull myself to sleep, night all....(the GO1000 and another recent arrival, the Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2, are completely changing what I think of many of my phones, not to mention giving me lots of listening pleasure. Associated equipment is ALL,man!)


 
 Glad you are discovering the synergy of different source chains and different phones!  I finally got my GO750 and burned it in  Its very powerful and
 has lots of headroom and liveliness to the output.    I agree with DS that it outperforms its price point at the Kickstarter levels, smooth and musical.
 Still i listen mostly to my  Digital Renaissance hybrid NOS dac with an output to the Cambridge Audio Model 12 preamp headphone amp and ON 1
 wooden phones. true reference hi fi output chain of sound...  i wish someone would make a NOS nonupsampling dac that doesn't need external power like the Muse 1543 does need....as good as the Geek is its still an oversampling chip with a "digital" sound to it, while the NOS units have a much more
 analogue sound....trying to get my buddy Ben at MOJO Audio to build me a portable NOS dac, but his units start at 2500$ in full size form so its unlikely..
 Maybe Ray Samuels could do it....NOS (non oversampling)  dacs have a less fatiguing and more brain friendly sound through them....the D42 IBasso
 Mambo comes close....cause its limited to 48 hz output ceiling...


----------



## Grayson73

More Tenore impressions:
  
 Inks:  "The Tenores are much better than the Bassos IMO and most users prefer the Tenores from what I've read. The bass is just right. I was actually going to complain a bit that the bass may be lacking a bit but went back to Sony Hybrids and definitely do not think so anymore. Any less will be lacking and any more would just darken them for no reason.

 These are hard to fault, maybe I would prefer a bit more bass body, but this is a micro driver and for this type of IEM, the bass is as great as it can get and it's definitely better bass than any BA and MAs that I've heard."
  
  
 Lexus91:  "Found this gem last week when looking around an audio store (the tenore i mean). Trying stuff here and there and none took my attention, until the clerk asked me to try these baby.
  
 First impression "damn these sound gorgeous". The sound does feels "expensive" for me. When the clerk told me that it cost "only" $70 it completely took me by surprise. I expect somewhere around $150-200 for the sound. The overall sound signature, the amazing vocals, treble's is pretty accurate not too bright and not hurtin my ear. And the bass,, It might not be much in quantity but I believe the quality is very good. 
  
 The staging is also really really wide. I almost cannot find any complaints for the price tag. I even prefer them over some other more expensive IEM.
  
 I finally decided to buy them today for closer look. I'm trying to compare them to my UE11, it is not surprising that it lacks the amazing sub bass punch of the UE 11 (the price tag and number of driver simply don't lie). The details was also lacking compared to UE11, but I think its still fine. The tuning and presentation is just amazing on the Tenores. The sound stage of the tenores also wider and deeper.
  
 UE 11 has the wow factor and i loved them, but recently because of my TH600 and PHVI listening to them feels so suffocating because of the sound stage. with the Tenore's I don't feel so... I might be biased because its so fun to find an amazing price to performance ratio earphone though ... but yeah love the tenore"


----------



## mikaveli06

Ok, finally got to hear fx850 with the dx90. DS Is right, it is magical.


----------



## Mackem

mikaveli06 said:


> Ok, finally got to hear fx850 with the dx90. DS Is right, it is magical.


 
 Do you wear the FX850s straight down? If so, how is the comfort?


----------



## doctorjazz

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]





drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I know in theory about synergy in components, mostly don't get a chance to play with it myself... How many high end preamps does one have at home to swap and compare, for example. Found that the Ray Samuels HR-2 didn't sound as good with the JVC 850 as the ALO National, which surprised me some, but I suppose it is designed for full size cans, with different impudence and all that technical baloney. Haven't got too much to compare Geek to... Should use Peachtree DA one of these days, had headphone amp, but when I'm there I prefer to use speakers (besides, I'm in the middle of source component meltdown) [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## mikaveli06

Im fine with straight down..my only issue is the cable. Not bad cable, but I lift weights, and the cable is kinda catchy, but I will be getting a cable soon. Possibly fbi silver cable or just spc from btg audio. Either way, if it is nylon sheethed it doesnt cling as much. And right angle plug as dx90 h.o. is on bottom. That is reason I sold my heaven vi's, flat cable was soooo clingy.


----------



## Mackem

There seems to be so many contenders out these days that I never know what to upgrade to! My Q40 headphones are much better since I got my Shure pads for it and I'm loving these but I crave my IEM dosage. I mean it might seem like I'm really picky but it boils down to a few things really;
  
 Comfort (Light, unobtrusive, comfortable to wear straight down) and sound (Looking for something a notch above the Bassos that will excel in pop music with female vocals, piano/instrumental music and dance music). Comfort is almost as important as the sound to me.


----------



## vlenbo

mackem said:


> There seems to be so many contenders out these days that I never know what to upgrade to! My Q40 headphones are much better since I got my Shure pads for it and I'm loving these but I crave my IEM dosage. I mean it might seem like I'm really picky but it boils down to a few things really;
> 
> Comfort (Light, unobtrusive, comfortable to wear straight down) and sound (Looking for something a notch above the Bassos that will excel in pop music with female vocals, piano/instrumental music and dance music). Comfort is almost as important as the sound to me.


 
 Indeed, thinksound on1s, Phillips X1 and L2, the final audio heaven VI, so many choices...
  
 I wish I had them 
  
 But....if you read a certain thread, I think you'll find that I will be content with the earphone collection I acquired.


----------



## Mackem

vlenbo said:


> Indeed, thinksound on1s, Phillips X1 and L2, the final audio heaven VI, so many choices...
> 
> I wish I had them
> 
> But....if you read a certain thread, I think you'll find that I will be content with the earphone collection I acquired.


 
 It's a pity that a lot of IEMs seem to be designed or more suited to being worn over the ear, something which I just never find comfortable for myself personally.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> There seems to be so many contenders out these days that I never know what to upgrade to! My Q40 headphones are much better since I got my Shure pads for it and I'm loving these but I crave my IEM dosage. I mean it might seem like I'm really picky but it boils down to a few things really;
> 
> Comfort (Light, unobtrusive, comfortable to wear straight down) and sound (Looking for something a notch above the Bassos that will excel in pop music with female vocals, piano/instrumental music and dance music). Comfort is almost as important as the sound to me.


 
  
 So, what are you going to get? And have you ruled out the KC06's or the Tenores? If so, I'm not sure why, as they both seem to match what you're looking for (and for an affordable price).


----------



## vlenbo

mackem said:


> It's a pity that a lot of IEMs seem to be designed or more suited to being worn over the ear, something which I just never find comfortable for myself personally.


 
 I Definitely agree. I wish a lot of the iems' had the intention of being worn down...
  
 JVC's woody FX series has an option to be worn over ear, but that option is a must for people who want a comfortable fit (at least from what it looks like), but I think it can be worn down to be honest.
  
 The sony xba-h3 temps me to wear them down because wearing them over ear is pretty uncomfortable for me...and the fit isn't even that good!
  
  
 However, there IS a new iem that is meant to be worn down, and that is the one I just acquired, the ath-ckr9.
  
 Now, when that puppy gets sold for $150, try to audition it, because in about half an hour, I'm about to post the pictures and LIGHT impressions.


----------



## mikaveli06

vlenbo said:


> I Definitely agree. I wish a lot of the iems' had the intention of being worn down...
> 
> JVC's woody FX series has an option to be worn over ear, but that option is a must for people who want a comfortable fit (at least from what it looks like), but I think it can be worn down to be honest.
> 
> ...


im very interested in ckr9 and 10


----------



## vlenbo

mikaveli06 said:


> im very interested in ckr9 and 10


 
 All I can say is, the marketed term, "reality", isn't too far-fetched.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> However, there IS a new iem that is meant to be worn down, and that is the one I just acquired, the ath-ckr9.
> 
> Now, when that puppy gets sold for $150, try to audition it, because in about half an hour, I'm about to post the pictures and LIGHT impressions. *ALL HYPE IS ABOUT TO BREAK LOOSE! *


 
  
 Ftfy!


----------



## 99SiR

vlenbo said:


> All I can say is, the marketed term, "reality", isn't too far-fetched.


 
 Was reading on these a bit.  I couldn't figure out what the difference between the CKR9 and CKR10, any idea?


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Ftfy!


 
 hahaha, you caught me. In all honesty, I want to express my love of these earphones at the ckr thread, but I am carefully scrutinizing any cons from this earphone before I babble about how awesome these are.
  
 All I know so far is that the treble could be a bit more forward, the mids might be just SLIGHTLY recessed. However, I think believe that the mids are actually balanced with the bass and highs to say that it isn't really recessed. It might be the thickness of the mids bass and highs, because the m200s make the stage sound pretty closed due to the thickness. These ckr9s do not exhibit as much thickness as the m200s or the h3s, but it is close to be honest!
  
 the bass doesn't have strong impact or punch unfortunately...  Well I take that back, it depends on certain recordings.
  
 These phones can puncture my ears (I'm prone to bass punch) and these do punch well when appropriate.
  
 But there is subbass, very nice subbass. This headphone does rumble pretty well. 

 If people are saying that the kc06s lack the height, this ckr9s are the epitome of height stage. It might be as good as the ASG-2, but I do not know how high the asg2's staging is...so I am disappointed to realize that! 
  


99sir said:


> Was reading on these a bit.  I couldn't figure out what the difference between the CKR9 and CKR10, any idea?


 
 The build quality, different SQs as the ckr10s may actually be a bit more detailed than the ckr9s, might sound less thick than the ckr9s. Basically, it might be a more analytical version of the ckr9s, because to me, the ckr9s are both analytical and musical. Makes me believe that audio technica's ckr9 is the older broither of the ostrys!


----------



## nihontoman

Now that you all have this image in your head, please enjoy new discoveries


----------



## bhazard

Ok, now I want to design my own line of "**** In-Ears". Multiple sizes, colors, and helmet shaped veiny tips. You'll have to pull back a sleeve on some models to expose the tip.


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> Now that you all have this image in your head, please enjoy new discoveries


 
 .......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


bhazard said:


> Ok, now I want to design my own line of "**** In-Ears". Multiple sizes, colors, and helmet shaped veiny tips. You'll have to pull back a sleeve on some models to *expose the tip.*


 
 DONT SAY THAT AFTER HE POSTED THAT 
  
 It's scary really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Edit: Here's my first impressions of the ath-ckr9s by the way.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/712460/new-audio-technica-ckr-series-ckr10-ckr9-ckr7/120


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


>


 
 By the way doctor.
  
 I finally disposed my busy schedule to enjoy the music you provided! 
  
 I cannot thank you enough for posting new musical discoveries in this thread. Continue to do so at your own leisure!
  
 Now to listen to them, I'll provide some as well and give you my opinion of them in one post.


----------



## nihontoman

Nice review I'd get them if they were 150-ish but as they are now, they're out of my range....


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> Nice review I'd get them if they were 150-ish but as they are now, they're out of my range....


 
 Thanks, I should have put first impressions to be honest, lol.
  
 Fixed that. I do not have enough comparos to make it a review just yet unfortunately. However, they are pretty astounding for the price, and no worries friend, when I am notified of a wonderful price reduction/Sale, you'll be one of the few I'll email it to.


----------



## ericp10

Congrats vlenbo.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Thanks, I should have put first impressions to be honest, lol.
> 
> Fixed that. I do not have enough comparos to make it a review just yet unfortunately. However, they are pretty astounding for the price, and no worries friend, when I am notified of a wonderful price reduction/Sale, you'll be one of the few I'll email it to.




Me too please!  I'd be down with getting a pair if they are around $150


----------



## Mackem

Yeah those CKR9s wouldn't agree with my ears to be honest!


----------



## nihontoman

vlenbo said:


> Thanks, I should have put first impressions to be honest, lol.
> 
> Fixed that. I do not have enough comparos to make it a review just yet unfortunately. However, they are pretty astounding for the price, and no worries friend, when I am notified of a wonderful price reduction/Sale, you'll be one of the few I'll email it to.


 

 that'd be great  thanks


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Congrats vlenbo.


 
  
 Thanks eric! All that's left for me is to get the ostrys and the jvc fx wood series to complete my earphone collection.
  
 Ever thought of buying that ostry budget iem by chance ( though you are satisfied with your iem collection).


exesteils said:


> Me too please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No problem, you are also another headfier to tell, actually!
  


mackem said:


> Yeah those CKR9s wouldn't agree with my ears to be honest!


 
 Oh well, it was worth a try!! lol
  


nihontoman said:


> that'd be great  thanks


 
 No problem!
  
  
@doctorjazz 
  
 I just heard your tune from Alex Mcmurray..
  
  
 with the ckr9s, his voice sounds so relaxing, powerful, and definitely life like. The guitars, cymbals, and bass helped bring the heartwearming song of his...
  
 Seriously, you find the best music!
  
 Vijay Iyer Trio's song was also pretty catchy, though the change of pace perturbed me when I was halfway through the song, I thought my computer was acting up haha. That slight speed boost actually made me want to dance, but alas, there is a limit to earphone length...
  
 so I tapped my foot, haha!


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, something like the Senn 650's, with the 20 feet or more of cable, good for dancing 
The Geeks and Ray Samuels amp have made me appreciate the Senn 650 more than I ever did, by the way. The Shure 1540 sounds great through them as well, more open/clean in the midrange, open (if that makes sense for a closed phone compared to an open phone). As usual, I struggle with the fit, so I have a set of Mad Dog pads on order, should be here any day, I've read that that helps the 1540 sound even better!
On a different note, I've mentioned my equipment meltdowns...I am bringing my old Linn turntable to someone to repair it tomorrow (hopefully), have had to replace my preamp (got a Peachtree preamp/DA converter that sounds pretty sweet), and, the CD recorder I was using as a transport to feed the DA of the Peachtree died as well. Anyone with any experience on CD transports, or CD/DVD players that can serve as one? Looking not to spend too much with all the other layouts on Gear, have read about older Oppo and some others. Any suggestions? (I know this isn't exactly the right thread, but there are many in Whose Ears I Trust here, would take info on the thread or as PM, thanks)


----------



## doctorjazz

@doctorjazz
 

I just heard your tune from Alex Mcmurray..


with the ckr9s, his voice sounds so relaxing, powerful, and definitely life like. The guitars, cymbals, and bass helped bring the heartwearming song of his...

Seriously, you find the best music!

Vijay Iyer Trio's song was also pretty catchy, though the change of pace perturbed me when I was halfway through the song, I thought my computer was acting up haha. That slight speed boost actually made me want to dance, but alas, there is a limit to earphone length...

so I tapped my foot, haha!
[/quote]

Alex is great-a cross between Tom Waits and The Band if you want to try to pigeonhole him, though he has his own sound/unique voice.
Iyer is just out there, a post free jazz player...I tried not to go with the most difficult/out there stuff he does, but he does have a strong lyrical streak. Anything can happen at any time though 

Got new music on the portables...if I get time between the repair trek to Manhatten, work dinner with the wife, yada yada yada, want to get to some, love finding new music as much or more than headphones


----------



## doctorjazz

No posts in 3 hours, wasn't going to post 3 in a row, but since no one added anything, here goes. Think I may be getting to a good place with my phones...started listening to the Thinksound on1. At first I didn't hear what the big deal was...little bass, not as clear or detail oriented as the Shure 1540. Listened on my X3/National, then on the Geek 1000, a bit better, still not blown over. Then connected to Ray Samuels HR-2 and WOW! These cans came to life! Bass, detail, openness, warmth, think my ancillary electronics may cause me to reevaluate everything and may change my mind about much of what I have. The Senn 650's are making a comeback through the electronics, time to pull out some old gear. The On1 is a keeper though, but it insists on being well fed...


OK, Dogwalk Discovery, Power Pop, get those long headphone cables ready, gonna have to dance..


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> No problem, you are also *another headfier to tell*, actually!




Because I buy everything hyped on here? Lol

I have the KC06A coming in next week, between that, my new woodies, and the GeekOut720, I feeling pretty content right now.

Random obligatory song: [video]http://youtu.be/5vSLLh1Za0g[/Video]


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Because I buy everything hyped on here? Lol
> 
> I have the KC06A coming in next week, between that, my new woodies, and the GeekOut720, I feeling pretty content right now.
> 
> Random obligatory song:


 
 Nah, because you NEED to listen to these...
  
 The height of the soundstage is amazing, impeccable, glorious!
  
  
 I never heard anything like this, except if I bought some wonderful iem like the asg-2, but now I don't need to! 
  
  
 I swear, sometimes the bass floats with the singer, sometimes it floats by itself, or it is placed far apart from the rest of the instruments (only on the widest soundstaged recordings).
  
  
 That and you bailed, you can't bail dude...
  
 In all seriousness though, you could say that it's because you do hype, but it definitely is because it pleases me to see other people enjoying this iem, especially because it deserves it.


----------



## Exesteils

But I didn't bail! I'm just waiting on a decent opportunity to get them!  I regretted not getting the woodies at $280+

While I do not doubt that these will have a large soundstage, I am quite sure they won't match up to the fx850. These have a soundstage so huge it's ridiculous.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> *But I didn't bail! *I'm just waiting on a decent opportunity to get them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Sure.
  
  
 I agree with you, that $280 deal was amazing, but there was a deal pertaining the woodies for $80....
  
  
 that was even worse... 
  
 And definitely, I don't believe these will best the fx850s, but the height + width of these earphones are actually equal, which is something I never expected. Most of the time, I hear wide WIDE soundstages without having an equal amount of height.
  
  
 When you mean that the fx850 has a huge soundstage, from your impressions, you mean both width and height, corerct?
  
 Because...
  
 I want to hear 11 flights of stairs in my earphones, with these iems, I hear at least 8 small flights.


----------



## kova4a

Just picked this up from the post office.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, that $280 deal was amazing, but there was a deal pertaining the woodies for $80....
> ...




If I got that $80 deal I'd have grabbed as many as possible and sold it to Head-fier just to fuel the hype. 


I mean *huge*. I love my iems but I have never thought it was possible for it to have a soundstage bigger than open headphones. Height or width I have yet to hear anything that matches these in a closed can, let alone in-ears.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> If I got that $80 I'd have grabbed as many as possible and sold it to Head-fier just to fuel the hype.
> 
> 
> I mean *huge*. I love my iems but I have never thought it was possible for it to have a soundstage bigger* than open headphones.*


 




  
 Well, I lost that chance... 
  
  
  
 For now! Thanks for sharing that impression!


----------



## peter123

kova4a said:


> Just picked this up from the post office.




Nice, I wonder how they compare to the s2's........


----------



## kova4a

peter123 said:


> Nice, I wonder how they compare to the s2's........


 
 Well, I just gave them a quick listen and philips nailed it again. These are extra buttery. I haven't heard the fidelios in quite a while but  the TX2 seems a bit less punchy and with more sub-bass emphasis. And the treble is smoother - smooooooooth. I sill have to burn them in and do some tip rolling before putting these against the competition but so far I'm really liking what I hear - I'll definitely pick these over the overhyped pistons any day.


----------



## peter123

Thank you Kova. They sounds very temting. Looking forward to further impression.

How much were they and where did you buy them from?


----------



## kova4a

peter123 said:


> Thank you Kova. They sounds very temting. Looking forward to further impression.
> 
> How much were they and where did you buy them from?


 
 Some random ebay seller from Hong Kong for $39.99


----------



## peter123

Thanks again, I'll check eBay


----------



## kova4a

peter123 said:


> Thanks again, I'll check eBay


 
 I just checked - it was this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/121293444180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## peter123

Thanks, you're the man!

Sorry for not quoting but for some reason that function doesn't seem to work on my phone


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I bit, inexpensive, I'm curious.Have to see I was never a big booster of the S2, but what the heck...


----------



## kova4a

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I bit, inexpensive, I'm curious.Have to see I was never a big booster of the S2, but what the heck...


 
 Don't worry, it's not just a decent iem for the money - it's actually good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Joker should also be getting it soon if he hasn't already.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, with the Schiit Vali and Modi, the IM07 is one of the best dual-dynamic balanced basshead earphones I've ever heard! This DAC and amp are just taking my earphones places I didn't know they could go. About to Doppio a spin now (test track--Led Zep's For Your Life).


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Okay, with the Schiit Vali and Modi, the IM07 is one of the best dual-dynamic balanced basshead earphones I've ever heard! This DAC and amp are just taking my earphones places I didn't know they could go. About to Doppio a spin now (test track--Led Zep's For Your Life).


 

 ^
 ehhh the noise floor/ ringing of the vali isn't a problem for low impedance iems???


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ehhh the noise floor/ ringing of the vali isn't a problem for low impedance iems???


 
  
 Not at all. It disappears with the music on. It's a tube hybrid. You hear it when you turn it on initially, but it dissipates.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> Not at all. It disappears with the music on. It's a tube hybrid. You hear it when you turn it on initially, but it dissipates.


 

 ^
 Yeah with music on the vali is great, but during silent passages you can hear it with low impedance iems, and even with high impedance cans you can hear a constant ringing from the left or right channel that some have reported with some units. Not a deal breaker but can get a lil' annoying is alls. : P


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Okay, with the Schiit Vali and Modi, the IM07 is one of the best dual-dynamic balanced basshead earphones I've ever heard! This DAC and amp are just taking my earphones places I didn't know they could go. About to Doppio a spin now (test track--Led Zep's For Your Life).




1+...haven't heard the Schitt combo, but I'm reassesing my headphones since I got the GO 100 and the Ray Samuels HR-2. Many of the impressions I had turn out to be no longer true through quality DA (GO) and quality amp (HR-2). Been playing off Senn 650 against Shure 1540, fun comparison. Actually never loved the Senns, making a comeback in my listening schedule with these 2 pieces of gear. Thinksound On1 also really comes up a few notches with the Samuels amp. Fun times at the ranch


Becoming a real sap in my old age-gone from listening to Free Jazz (Ornette Coleman, Cecil Taylor, Rova Saxaphone Quartet, John Zorn) and other instrumental jazz, cutting edge rock (Captain Beefheart anyone?), punk, cut my teeth on Grateful Dead jams, to sappy, sentimental female country vocalists, the kind I used to make fun of my wife for loving :rolleyes: Oh well, currently in really frequent rotation on the DJ players, playing this to death...


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Yeah with music on the vali is great, but during silent passages you can hear it with low impedance iems, and even with high impedance cans you can hear a constant ringing from the left or right channel that some have reported with some units. Not a deal breaker but can get a lil' annoying is alls. : P


 
  
 Tube amps come with their quirks, but I'm listening to the Doppio now (12 ohms) at a pretty low volume with a tune that has quiet passages. I don't hear the ringing. I'm not saying it's not there, but I don't hear. So it's working out for me.


----------



## ericp10

It's plugged into a brand new iMac. Maybe that makes a difference, but I hear no ringing, and I'm trying to make myself hear it. No such luck.


----------



## ericp10

I actually hear more background noise in my Fiio E9/E10 combination.


----------



## doctorjazz

IM07, which didn't do it for me initially, has also come up in my evaluations since the new gear


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> It's plugged into a brand new iMac. Maybe that makes a difference, but I hear no ringing, and I'm trying to make myself hear it. No such luck.


 

 ^ LoL i am sure it's just the new Mac working it's magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nah the ringing thing seems to be the issue with older units cuz of the tubes unsticking themselves and standing up right, etc. Last i read of the vali thread is that some have reported issues of constant low ringing from either the left or right channels, but i haven't read/ followed that thread in ages so....
  
 The vali is an amazing amp and is driving my Logans 90s/ modded T50RPs beautifully as well, just wanted to point out the minor issues that might be potential deal breakers for some is alls.


----------



## vlenbo

Awesome song, awesome earphone (ath-ckr9/Sony xba-h3s)= AWESOME PRESENTATION!
  
  
  


ericp10 said:


> It's plugged into a brand new iMac. Maybe that makes a difference, but I hear no ringing, and I'm trying to make myself hear it. No such luck.


 
 Congrats on the new iMac by the way, how are you enjoying it?
  
 I never enjoyed apple's desktops, but I do love their laptops. I was wondering if a mac desktop is worth owning at least.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Okay, with the Schiit Vali and Modi, the IM07 is one of the best dual-dynamic balanced basshead earphones I've ever heard! This DAC and amp are just taking my earphones places I didn't know they could go. About to Doppio a spin now (test track--Led Zep's For Your Life).






doctorjazz said:


> IM07, which didn't do it for me initially, has also come up in my evaluations since the new gear




You guys are talking about the IM70 here, right? Or is there a mysterious new IM07 on the block?


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, dyslexia strikes, IM70 
another quick comparison, my latest guilty pleasure, as I've posted a number of times, All Time Low



did quick comparison, Dunu 1K and IM70 (happened to have them both handy
So...The Dunu has the more "audiophile" presentation, open, clear soundstatge, detailing, good vocal presentation, but sounds a bit distant, less immediate. IM70 more immediate, bass more present, tight (tight on Dunu, but definitely less). Details there in IM70, but have to listen more closely as presentation more dense, immediate. Vocals more "live" present, overall has more "jump factor", get up and danciness.
(they both are difficult fits for me, but able to manage to get enough seal for bass). I haven't done the head to head yet, but I can see the Dunu working well for folk/jazz, acoustic stuff as well
(the ATL music works for evaluation for the exact opposite reason most people pick reference tracks for comparing/reviewing headphones. They tend to go for a very dense, kitchen sink type of arrangement and mix, things make a dense block of sound. I like to hear how much resolving and separating of the mix the headphones do, how much I can hear the different musical threads thrown together. The bass on lesser playback sources is particularly muddy, hard to pick out if it's a bass guitar playing it-wihch it is, can be picked out on the better/more resolving playback gear). (PC/JRiver19/GO1000)


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't get me wrong, these sound great with the Dunu as well, but a whole different presentation, almost like it was an alternate take, which is wild in its way. Detailing is definitely there,cleaner than with AT's, bass prsent and real notes, not mush, but back in the mix. The AT is not as wide, doesn't have quite the open room sound, but bass thumps (no one note bass, though), vocals more rich. present, details still present but not as highlighted. Sounds more like I believe it was intended to sound, but removes much of the mud the mix throws into the recording. Fun both ways, danceable both ways, I'd say much harder to sit still with the AT's. 
Off to bed/some listening on the Ray Samuels...

(side note-the way an expensive car costs much for parts and repairs when they're needed, my Linn LP12 is at the repair tech's place. Have to decide how much to throw into it at this point, hate to "downgrade" it, but some of the old upgrades I did on it when I got it way back when are gonna cost me to get it running as it was ("better" of course, according to the Linn tech). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> You guys are talking about the IM70 here, right? Or is there a mysterious new IM07 on the block?





Im70


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Awesome song, awesome earphone (ath-ckr9/Sony xba-h3s)= AWESOME PRESENTATION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOVE IT! And finally have a big enough hard drive in it to store all of my music. It's super fast. 3tb hard drive. And the body is so thin and lean. The screen is gorgeous.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Awesome song, awesome earphone (ath-ckr9/Sony xba-h3s)= AWESOME PRESENTATION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto, really fun version...
I need to do something about the storage/streaming here, have thing on a number of smaller hard drives hooked in to different computers, 1 portable hard drive already failed. Probably time for a dedicated server, put it on the list...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> IM07, which didn't do it for me initially, has also come up in my evaluations since the new gear


 
 did you her the IM50?  some head fi'ers seem to like the sound signature of that one over the im70 at
 half the price...


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, haven't, seems like a good buy if that's so. Do they LOOK as good as the IM07's though? Hot red color, very cool.
By the way, DrBlue, Thinksound On1, through Ray Samels HR-2, really rock! They seen to need the good amp to drive them, seem so so through just, say, X3. Really enjoying them, though, good tip!





drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > IM07, which didn't do it for me initially, has also come up in my evaluations since the new gear
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

Great 70's band...rediscovered this recently doing Netfilx catch up on old Dr Who episodes. My 16 year old loves these, watching them with her (for her the 2nd or 3rd time through). I was knocked out; they built a whole episode on this song (get to feel cool instead of old when I can explain the reference/joke to my teen daughter )


OK, time for iem isolation test (otherwise known as "mowing the lawn")


----------



## doctorjazz

one last music post (for now, anyway)...a friend posted this on Facebook, Lady Day, dig the timing of her singing, the catch of her voice (and the swinging band). If you like some modern singers (Madeline Peyroux comes to mind quickly), dig the source...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

nah, the im50s are black, no cool red color!  but apparently less intrusive bass than the im70s and
 less detail, but rock for EDM... are the im70s worth 120 buckaroos to you doctor jazz or anyone else
 who has them?  I'm digging the re700s which after burn in are very musical and a great phone for
 rock and EDM....musical with some detail...and 32ohm, sound great right out of portable sources....
  
 by the way, you should all experience of analogue musicality of NOS dacs, non oversamplking
 old style phillips chips that have less of a digital sound are more of a coherent brain friendly sound.
 you can get them on ebay, but no portables currently exist other than the Muse 1543 which is only
 about 60$.  my buddy Ben at MOJO audio upgrades the capacitors and output stage and makes them
 really sing for not much more and they really have a great sound that is different from dragonfly, GOUT
 etc.  worth discovering!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> nah, the im50s are black, no cool red color!  but apparently less intrusive bass than the im70s and
> less detail, but rock for EDM... are the im70s worth 120 buckaroos to you doctor jazz or anyone else
> who has them?  I'm digging the re700s which after burn in are very musical and a great phone for
> rock and EDM....musical with some detail...and 32ohm, sound great right out of portable sources....
> ...




The IM70 IS bass heavy, again didn't like them with lesser amplification, even X3/National didn't cut it. GO100 and Ray Samuels able to put bass in its place, makes it an enjoyable ism, but that makes it less desirable for throwing in a bag and going about your business with a lesser source. Powered appropriately, though, it really sounds nice for rock, music with drive (i'd bet for ddm)
Speaking of sources, for those looking for inexpensive, good player (imo), I'm enjoying the Samsung YP-G70, the 5 inch screen iPod Touch wannabe, using the Neutron music player, which sounds great (better than stock, found it better sounding on previousl phones than Poweramp, though Poweramp is more user friendly, and Neutron seems to slow phone down, so I ultimately removed both of them (use DAPs for music mostly, anyway). On a Geek thread someone recommended PlayerPro, which I never tried, think I'll use the trial version, seems to at least have a nice UI. Right now, since I don't have all the phone stuff on the Samsung player, so it's very fast. I'd say for the current discounted prices, <$100 in a number of places (think I spent about $60), it's a better buy than a Clip (though it's not as small and cute). I see there are sites with rooting info, going to check that out at some point. I'm sure it's no iBasso DX90, but it sounds pretty good to me with Neutron (add $5 for Neutron).
Sounds worthwhile getting a Muse for about $60, compare it to the other stuff in house and coming. I'd be interested in sending it to MOJO-how would I work it? Have it sent directly there (after letting them know, of course(, get it at home and contact them to send it from here? How much, about, is it, do you know? Inquiring minds and all that. Have the Muse in my eBay watch list as of now, along with the Oppo DVD 970HD I'm bidding on that I figure should make a decent transport to feed the DA in my Peachtree preamp/DA (or another DA).
Whew, gotta go, street fair in town, Spring Fling, my wife volunteered us for a booth, later...


----------



## Dsnuts

New Discovery.. Narmoo's newest is a doozy..
  

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717275/narmoos-new-s1-dual-dynamic-supremus#post_10516653


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> New Discovery.. Narmoo's newest is a doozy..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717275/narmoos-new-s1-dual-dynamic-supremus#post_10516653




More budget goodness! Looks like I'll be busy for the rest of the month! 


Edit: Or not considering I'll need forwarding and extra. That is a really good deal though


----------



## doctorjazz

Gotta hear this-Dogwalk/Lawn mower discoveries:


Now, if you are interested in an entry point for free jazz, this is early Ornette Coleman. Despite being the beginnings of what they call "free jazz", it is hoppy, cheerful, a good way to dip one's toes in the water of the "new thing" (hard to know what to call this stuff...something from the 1950's and 60's stopped being "new" or "avante gard" ages ago...)



The bass player for Ornette, Charlie Haden, has a daughter who's done stuff I've posted, here's one that positively floats...


She started out in a Power Punk band,That Dog,,, and you know I'm a sucker for Power Punk!!!



In an attempt to reestablish my indie cred...know the LP version of this tune by Pere Ubu, what a version on David Sanborn's old TV show!





"And We Bid You Goodnight"


(as an aside, in isolation competition, the long time champion, Etymotic Research ER4P, is still champ, beating out the Doppio, Heaven V, and the Monster Earth Wind and Fire in making the mowing enjoyable!!!)

(Aside #2-WKCR.org is having its annual country music festival...if you like country music at all, or are curious about classic country, great place to hear some great stuff!)
[COLOR=FF00AA]Tune in starting 12pm this Sunday for WKCR's annual Country Music Festival! This year's theme is Texas Country, so expect to hear music by country music legends such as Ernest Tubb, Willie Nelson, and Waylon Jennings, but also by lesser-known artists hailing from the Lone Star state. Listeners will have the opportunity to learn more about the state's vibrant regional scenes, with segments dedicated to the music of Austin, Lubbock, and Luckenbach, as well as to various musical sub-genres, from Western Swing to Border Country. The festival will conclude on Tuesday night with an 8-hour tribute to honor the music and memory of George Jones, who passed away last year.[/COLOR]


----------



## doctorjazz

Darn, had a bid in for Oppo DV970HD to use as a transport, top bid for the past few days. I knew someone would pounce the last minute, was watching, still couldn't get in fast enough to beat the 15 second bids that topped my highest bit, crap, back to the drawing board.
At least my off againon again Sqeezrbox is on tonight, have a source for my stereo. Back to the bidding wars, it's a jungle out there :confused_face:


----------



## Carlsan

doctorjazz said:


> Gotta hear this-Dogwalk/Lawn mower discoveries:
> 
> 
> Now, if you are interested in an entry point for free jazz, this is early Ornette Coleman. Despite being the beginnings of what they call "free jazz", it is hoppy, cheerful, a good way to dip one's toes in the water of the "new thing" (hard to know what to call this stuff...something from the 1950's and 60's stopped being "new" or "avante gard" ages ago...)
> ...


 

 You mention some good music above.  Loved the Petra Goes to the Movies album from last year. Pere Ubu, saw them a bunch of times starting in '79.  You do know they started a few years after Devo in Ohio. Somewhere in my record collection I have the Datapanik In The Year Zero ep, released in  '78, that was the first time I heard them.  And who can't resist "Let's take the skinheads bowling" by Camper Van...
 Frisell and Ornette Coleman can never go wrong.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, glad you enjoyed them, have fun posting these things. Petra Goes to the Movies is a great album, love the one she did before as much or more, when she covers "The Who Sell Out" accapella. Pere Ubu are just out there, saw them as well, one of the strangest shows I've seen (Arto Lindsay is in the same ballpark). Love that they came from the midwest, probably had to do with the lack of irony in the presentation, this was just who they were! Camper...are just fun, one of these "bad" bands I love to listen to (the Holy Modal Rounders fall into the same category, not for musical perfectionists, but have a spirit and exuberance that make them so much fun. Having a blast, great to hear from a fellow afficianato of oddball music 

Take Care


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> LOVE IT! And finally have a big enough hard drive in it to store all of my music. It's super fast. 3tb hard drive. And the body is so thin and lean. The screen is gorgeous.


 
 Hahaha, that definitely persuades me to at least experiment a mac in a best buy store.
  
 Thanks for your opinion, I might purchase one when I see no reason to use my desktop for gaming any longer.
  
  
  
 Wow, wait, you have a 3tb hard drive that goes incredibly fast while having a beautiful screen+body?
  
 Oh right, this is actually something I CAN buy, since I have never bought an inbuilt computer/monitor.
  
 Thanks for the reminder eric, time for me to eye that beaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 And how are those pandora hope VI going?
  
 Any new insights from them, or are they burning in?


----------



## nihontoman

Has anyone tried the new(ish) ocharaku donguri? they are selling for 15000 yen in japan right now and are well within the realm of lower budget discoveries. also, they look super good imo


 here's a little video on them:


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Donguri is super old yo. I think only Muppetface has heard them. I remember her sayin that it was more natural sounding than the Flat-4 family but lost out in resolution or something


----------



## ericp10

So a gracious head-fier has sent to me for an extensive listening session the highly coveted and TOTL 1Plus2 universal hybrid IEM. I've had it for a few days now (with the custom uber cable). I don't know where I will put my more extensive impressions of it yet, but I thought this would be a good spot to give some brief impressions. Where I am at with this IEM right now is that the bass is stunning to my ears. It's tight, natural sounding with an excellent timbre. The overall sound of the 1Plus2 is quite pleasing too, and I would say it is one of the best universal IEMs I've heard (and probably the best hybrid I've heard). Yet, for a $1,500 USD earphone, it falls significantly short of my expectations. In fact, sans the bass, an A/B comparison last night against my 1964 EARS V6 revealed an overall more pleasant and more detailed sound signature coming from my custom, which retails for around $600 USD. Yes, overall to my ears, the V6 equaled the 1Plus2 in sound quality, although the signatures are a bit different (i.e. the 1Plus2 is a bit warmish compared to the V6, but the V6's mids are more detailed and the overall sound stage is wider than the 1Plus2). The V6 simply has a fuller sound, and the mids are far more detailed. The bass wins in clarity and sounding more natural in the 1Plus2, but the V6 (first version) actually goes deeper in the sub bass while still maintaining a more neutral signature. Let me add that my V6 is connected to a custom silver-plated BTG cable, so that would push the cost up to about $700. What has this taught me? We read quite a bit on head-fi about the law of diminishing returns and such, but now I know what I always suspected. Paying near or over $1K for a universal or custom earphone doesn't guarantee you will are purchasing the best sound quality your money can buy. And more economically-friendly (not necessarily budget-friendly) audio companies aren't just making mid-tier sound quality products to match their friendlier prices. In fact, companies like 1964 EARS are shooting above mid-tier quality for the money, and many of these products rival some of the top tier audio products - cost wise - that are out here today. To me, that makes lower-costing products top-tier too. Yes, welcome to the age of Blurred Lines in the personal audiophile products industry. Happy Listening!


----------



## ericp10

delete


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Hahaha, that definitely persuades me to at least experiment a mac in a best buy store.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, I might purchase one when I see no reason to use my desktop for gaming any longer.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You are quite welcome vlenbo. The Hope VI is simply the best headphone I've ever heard. Nothing else I own comes near it (I probably have as little as 60 hours on it now). That includes handily beating my X1, which I still think is a good full-size headphone. I would say the sound quality rivals my top tier earphones (V6, ASG-2, FX850, etc.), and it sounds like the very much grown up big brother of the Heaven V (with treble extension, refinement, details, wider sound stage and plusher mids). It's comfortable to me (I can wear it for hours with no fatigue from being too heavy), and the only modification I've made is the one cn11 did with a few small rubberbands to keep the cups from sliding down (although the don't really slide down often, so this is just a precaution). And I rarely mention aesthetics, but the headphones are simply beautiful to look at. There is great synergy with my Schiit DAC and tube amp. The sound even jumps ahead of the 1Plus2 to my ears. I keep forgetting that this full-size headphone is a hybrid too. If you can find it new for about $600 (as I did), it shoots way above its cost.


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> Has anyone tried the new(ish) ocharaku donguri? they are selling for 15000 yen in japan right now and are well within the realm of lower budget discoveries. also, they look super good imo
> 
> 
> here's a little video on them:




  
  
 Where are you finding these listed in Japan for 15,000 yen? Certainly not on Amazon.jpn.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm guessing PriceJapan will have the Donguri at some point. 

Nice write up Eric and spot on.


----------



## laon

http://kakaku.com/item/J0000012502/

Pick the color and you can buy from it directly from the page using the banner link at the bottom from buysmartjapan.

For 15K yen plus shipping it's about the price of KC06 *and* KC06A plus some, hmmm.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I'm guessing PriceJapan will have the Donguri at some point.
> 
> Nice write up Eric and spot on.


 
  
  
 Thank you DannyBai!


----------



## ericp10

laon said:


> http://kakaku.com/item/J0000012502/
> 
> Pick the color and you can buy from it directly from the page using the banner link at the bottom from buysmartjapan.
> 
> For 15K yen plus shipping it's about the price of KC06 *and* KC06A plus some, hmmm.


 
  
  
 Credit card or can you paypal it there?


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Where are you finding these listed in Japan for 15,000 yen? Certainly not on Amazon.jpn.


 
http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/list1754.html
  
 here


----------



## laon

ericp10 said:


> Credit card or can you paypal it there?




Well according to their site they accept them all, haven't bought anything from there myself but I think several people here did.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> You are quite welcome vlenbo. The Hope VI is simply the best headphone I've ever heard. Nothing else I own comes near it (I probably have as little as 60 hours on it now). That includes handily beating my X1, which I still think is a good full-size headphone. I would say the sound quality rivals my top tier earphones (V6, ASG-2, FX850, etc.), and it sounds like the very much grown up big brother of the Heaven V (with treble extension, refinement, details, wider sound stage and plusher mids). It's comfortable to me (I can wear it for hours with no fatigue from being too heavy), and the only modification I've made is the one cn11 did with a few small rubberbands to keep the cups from sliding down (although the don't really slide down often, so this is just a precaution). And I rarely mention aesthetics, but the headphones are simply beautiful to look at. There is great synergy with my Schiit DAC and tube amp. The sound even jumps ahead of the 1Plus2 to my ears. I keep forgetting that this full-size headphone is a hybrid too. If you can find it new for about $600 (as I did), it shoots way above its cost.


 
 ANY place to get the HOPE VI for 600$ now?  ebay sellers are all up close to 800$ or more! thanks..looks like a stellar instrument!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> ANY place to get the HOPE VI for 600$ now?  ebay sellers are all up close to 800$ or more! thanks..looks like a stellar instrument!


 
  
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/design-PANDRA-%E3%83%80%E3%82%A4%E3%83%8A%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E5%9E%8B-%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-FI-PA6BD/dp/B00H7N2998/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399314021&sr=8-1&keywords=pandora+hope+vi


----------



## ericp10

Only two left.


----------



## Hazelsteel

Hi, just popping in to ask a question. Not very active on this forum, just glancing at this thread once in a while to see what IEMs I should consider getting. 
  
 I am in the market for something cheap that is ridiculously good for the price, which ones are the current ones to get?


----------



## mochill

ostry kc06, havi b3 pro old version


----------



## Hazelsteel

mochill said:


> ostry kc06, havi b3 pro old version


 
 Was that a reply to me?


----------



## sfwalcer

hazelsteel said:


> Was that a reply to me?


 

 ^
 That's his reply to EVERYBODY!!!
  
 You ain't special. : P


----------



## Hazelsteel

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> That's his reply to EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> You ain't special. : P


 
 Hahah okay!  So the name of the ones to get is ostry kc06 havi b3, which is an old version?
  
 Or are havi b3 the same but with older branding? Didn't understand that part lol


----------



## peter123

The Havi B3 exist in an old and a new version. You'd want the old one (original). 

Penonaudio.com is the safest place to get both the suggested alternatives.


----------



## Hazelsteel

peter123 said:


> The Havi B3 exist in an old and a new version. You'd want the old one (original).
> 
> Penonaudio.com is the safest place to get both the suggested alternatives.


 
 And they are to prefer over the ostry ones?


----------



## mochill

Both are awesome for their cheapness...b3 professional needs high powered sources and ostry doesn't


----------



## mochill

But my favorite is my fx850


----------



## Hazelsteel

mochill said:


> Both are awesome for their cheapness...b3 professional needs high powered sources and ostry doesn't


 
 Great, will be using them with my phone and I don't think I want to lug an amp around. Will settle for the ostry then.


----------



## peter123

What I meant is that both the kc06 and the b3 are available at penon. 

My kc06 is still in the snail mail so I can't compare them yet. The consensus seem to be that those and maybe also the zero audio tenors are the best iem's under $100.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> That's his reply to EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> You ain't special. : P


 
  
 Lol!


----------



## Gilly87

mochill said:


> But my favorite is my fx850


----------



## kova4a

Ok, so the philips TX2 has around 50 hours of burn-in now, so I gave it a quick listen against the Pistons. The tx2 just runs circles around it - tighter and more controlled bass without staying much behind in quantity, much more realistic timbre, bigger soundstage, better positioning, darker blackground and a lot better depth. The treble is smoother and more extended. Overall clearer and more focused sounding. The pistons are decent iems for the price but pretty much sound bad directly compared to the tx2. And I haven't even started tip rolling.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> What I meant is that both the kc06 and the b3 are available at penon.
> 
> My kc06 is still in the snail mail so I can't compare them yet. The consensus seem to be that those and maybe also the zero audio tenors are the best iem's under $100.


 
 the zero audio carbon nano  SINGULOS are an upgrade to Tenores and price may have dropped by now to near 100!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, request by my man Vlenbo for Classic Rock, since I'm doing some ELO, here's a great start


I have to post the original, sorry



Got the Spirit


Now, I'm about to get into trouble...what exactly defines Classic Rock? Is it the time period it was made? Is it a particular style of Rock (say, vs, "rock n roll")? Does County influenced rock from the 70's count (say, Byrds/Eagles)? I started this with trying to define metal a while back, caused a bit of an uproar...

Well, how about these guys...




If you liked the chord progression of the Move song, this should be up your alley...



OK, enough random posting, as it was described earlier (I liked that random post, by the way)
Got the Alpha earpads, going to try them on the Shure 1540s, supposed to help fit
Getting killed on ebay, keep bidding on DVD players and other relatively cheap gear to use as a transport, have a DA (probably will be swimming in various DA converters soon), bid on a few old models Oppo, someone gets in last minute and gets it before I can bid up, shoot.
Haven't even caught up with the threads yet, read a bit then off to bed.


----------



## EPICFAILXD

kova4a said:


> Ok, so the philips TX2 has around 50 hours of burn-in now, so I gave it a quick listen against the Pistons. The tx2 just runs circles around it - tighter and more controlled bass without staying much behind in quantity, much more realistic timbre, bigger soundstage, better positioning, darker blackground and a lot better depth. The treble is smoother and more extended. Overall clearer and more focused sounding. The pistons are decent iems for the price but pretty much sound bad directly compared to the tx2. And I haven't even started tip rolling.


 
 How do they compare to the S2?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, just have 1 thing to say...sure 1540 + Alpha Pads=
WOW (early impression, but I could get to like this....)


----------



## peter123

kova4a said:


> Ok, so the philips TX2 has around 50 hours of burn-in now, so I gave it a quick listen against the Pistons. The tx2 just runs circles around it - tighter and more controlled bass without staying much behind in quantity, much more realistic timbre, bigger soundstage, better positioning, darker blackground and a lot better depth. The treble is smoother and more extended. Overall clearer and more focused sounding. The pistons are decent iems for the price but pretty much sound bad directly compared to the tx2. And I haven't even started tip rolling.




Sound promising. Mine should arrive next week.

I'll also have the possibility to do direct comparison with the s2.


----------



## Exesteils

peter123 said:


> Sound promising. Mine should arrive next week.
> 
> I'll also have the possibility to do direct comparison with the s2.




Looking forward to it. Though I still stand by my opinion that these will be like a little brother to the S2. Except maybe the buttery smooth treble part.



sfwalcer said:


> ^
> That's his reply to EVERYBODY!!!
> 
> You ain't special. : P




Be nice!


----------



## mochill

Kc06a shipped


----------



## doctorjazz

Having 2nd thoughts about the 1540 and the pads, initially bass power knocked me out, but listening more, I think it loses some of openness, clarity the phones have, probably put the velours back on.


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> Looking forward to it. Though I still stand by my opinion that these will be like a little brother to the S2. Except maybe the buttery smooth treble part.


 
 I'm afraid it might be as well but time will show .


----------



## kova4a

peter123 said:


> I'm afraid it might be as well but time will show .


 
 Well, it will be best if someone who currently owns the S2 compares them coz I don't trust my audio memory that much. At any rate the TX2 is easily among the best bang for the buck iems given its $40 price tag. I also hope you get yours fast coz I remember how when mine was shipped I also said it should arrive next week but Hong Kong Post pulled another one of its numbers on me and I waited a whole month for it to arrive.


----------



## bhazard

Where would you rank the TX2 amongst iems you own or heard? It sounds very promising, especially for $37.
  
 I'm just wondering how it will fit in my Havi/Ostry/TTPOD rotation of the best "budget" iems I have now. With the Dunu 2k coming soon to me as well, I might not have a need for it.


----------



## kova4a

bhazard said:


> Where would you rank the TX2 amongst iems you own or heard? It sounds very promising, especially for $37.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it will fit in my Havi/Ostry/TTPOD rotation of the best "budget" iems I have now. With the Dunu 2k coming soon to me as well, I might not have a need for it.


 
 Well, it's still early to pass final judgment, especially given that I have barely started tip rolling and so far the only direct comparisons I did were few short ones yesterday with the Pistons and the VSD1S/VSD1LE. Otherwise, it's definitely one of the best I've heard in this price range.
 Now, whether you need it is a different question coz this is head-fi - we all need more audio gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I personally just like to get the occasional budget iem I'm interested in to keep my audio addiction in check, otherwise the N4 is doing all I want so I'm cured from the upgraditis for now. But the fact that I've been almost exclusively listening to the N4 for so long and the tx2 still impressed me should speak for itself


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the TX2 on order, have the S2 around somewhere, check them out when the order arrives. Went back to the felt pads on the Shure 1540, better balance overall than the big pads, also not as hot.


----------



## peter123

kova4a said:


> Well, it will be best if someone who currently owns the S2 compares them coz I don't trust my audio memory that much. At any rate the TX2 is easily among the best bang for the buck iems given its $40 price tag. I also hope you get yours fast coz I remember how when mine was shipped I also said it should arrive next week but Hong Kong Post pulled another one of its numbers on me and I waited a whole month for it to arrive.


 
 Yeah, I still got my S2's so I will be able to compare them side by side.
  
 My pair left HK two days ago so with some luck they should arrive next week ( as should the KC06).


----------



## Hazelsteel

Just popping in again. Decided for the kc06, but before I pull the trigger I want to know the difference between them and my current IEMs. 
  
 I have previously owned the AT CKM 500s, which were okay but they were too sharp sounding in my opinion. The treble really hurt my ears unless I played the music on VERY low volumes (which made it unsatisfying because it was so quiet). 
  
 How do the kc06 compare?


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hazelsteel said:


> Just popping in again. Decided for the kc06, but before I pull the trigger I want to know the difference between them and my current IEMs.
> 
> I have previously owned the AT CKM 500s, which were okay but they were too sharp sounding in my opinion. The treble really hurt my ears unless I played the music on VERY low volumes (which made it unsatisfying because it was so quiet).
> 
> How do the kc06 compare?


 
 i have both but i dont like the ckm500 at all (probably because of the genre i listen to). to me the kc06 is far far better than the ckm500. just fyi kc06A has already been released and on its way to my doorstep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i suggest you wait for the kc06A review before pulling the trigger


----------



## Hazelsteel

audiohurric4ne said:


> i have both but i dont like the ckm500 at all (probably because of the genre i listen to). to me the kc06 is far far better than the ckm500. just fyi kc06A has already been released and on its way to my doorstep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wait, there are two versions? 
  
 What is the difference? The name suggests they are very similar, but is there any significant difference? 
  
 Also, where can i get them? Don't find them on ebay.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

hazelsteel said:


> Wait, there are two versions?
> 
> What is the difference? The name suggests they are very similar, but is there any significant difference?
> 
> Also, where can i get them? Don't find them on ebay.


 
 the kc06A is a newer, better version (as stated in their website) and it also looks better. i got it from shenzhenaudio.com but i believe it is already sold out. heres the picture of the kc06A


----------



## waynes world

hazelsteel said:


> Wait, there are two versions?
> 
> What is the difference? The name suggests they are very similar, but is there any significant difference?
> 
> Also, where can i get them? Don't find them on ebay.


 
  
 This:


bhazard said:


> Some KC06A impressions from China:
> 
> *"Compared to kc06, significantly increased low frequency sound field slightly expanded, more domineering appearance"*
> 
> ...


  

 Yet to be seen if they are "better" though. And as always, preferences will come into play.


----------



## Grayson73

Sidy DM2, a new discovery by Twister6 in the Chinese/Asian thread.  Based on all of the stuff in his profile, these seem to be legit!  $65 from Penonaudio.  Another competitor to Tenore/KC06/Havi B3/ATH-IM50?
  
 "Just had to pick up my jaw off the ground!!! Got today a package from Penonaudio (the ONLY place to get your headphone gems!!!) with... SIDY DM2. 
  
 Had only a few hours of burn-in, and it's already mind blowing.  Don't even need to use black (extra bass) or silver (upfront mids) filter duct - they do change the sound, but it becomes either too sub-bassy or the opposite way with a complete removal of the bass.  Red filter-duct is "golden" together with included audio-technica eartips - perfectly balanced transparent sound with amazing crystal clear details, even with some bass enhancement extended down to sub-bass and fast punchy mid bass, great treble details, no sibilance, clear/detailed mids (vocals sound amazing), wide front row soundstage (much wider than average).  Great build quality though a bit slippery due to the shape (all metal housing).  Great cable, no microphonics, but surprised there is no chin slider.  The only concern is a short strain relief by earpieces.  But everything else is perfection.  I know, it's a new toy hype   I will be working on my usual review for XDA, so will provide a full review link and will post detailed pictures in a few days.
  
 So far, I'm very impressed!!!"
  
 "IM03 sounds a bit fuller and richer in tonality, overall a little more detailed.  Though DM2 sounds a bit thinner, we are NOT talking about night'n'day difference.  If anything, with a red duct-filter it's almost like a scaled down version of IM03.  OK, we are talking about triple BA driver IEM with a removable cable design and sturdier build that cost $300 more. So if you put things in perspective, single dynamic driver DM2 is an AMAZING value with a FANTASTIC sound.  The only negative is a short strain relief and narrowed down toward the end slippery body (which at the same time contributes to a great acoustics of wide soundstage).
  
 I wasn't sure what to get, and Penonaudio guys actually recommended this one to me.  That was an excellent recommendation.  If you think about it, SIDY => DIY-Sound with all the customization you can get from different tips and duct filters."
  
 "Silver line cable version.  The soundstage is definitely wide...  I had probably 4-5hr of burn in with pink loop, the sound just gets better, tighter.  Using red filter and supplied large size AT eartips.  I'm very impressed!!!  Can't wait to get a second opinion, from you 
This is exactly a sound I was looking for awhile.  I love balanced sound with some bass quantity - this one nails it.  It's not too bright, a bit warm but not too much.  Perfect separation of lows, mids, treble.  Very detailed with a wide soundstage where I can pin point every sound.  Definitely sounds natural to me."


----------



## Hazelsteel

grayson73 said:


> Sidy DM2, a new discovery by Twister6 in the Chinese/Asian thread.  Based on all of the stuff in his profile, these seem to be legit!  $65 from Penonaudio.  Another competitor to Tenore/KC06/Havi B3/ATH-IM50?
> 
> "Just had to pick up my jaw off the ground!!! Got today a package from Penonaudio (the ONLY place to get your headphone gems!!!) with... SIDY DM2.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, that really sounds interesting. They have a version with a mic as well, which is a big plus for me. However, that version had a totally different cable.
  


> With mic version is 1.2 m 64 core OFC oxygen-free copper double shielded anti-brushed TPE environmental can withstand 20KG pulling.
> 
> Silver Line Edition uses 18 core silver wire, double insulation material TPE ,the skin is environmental wire.


 
 Does that mean that there will be any difference in sound? Or am I good to go with the mic version?


----------



## Exesteils

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## waynes world

exesteils said:


> I'll just leave this here:


 
  
 Cool stuff - thanks! I'm not sure if this is the exact same track, but it sounds like it might be a higher bitrate (and it sounds a little more "banging" 
  
 https://soundcloud.com/pauloakenfold/dragonfly-presents-paul


----------



## mochill

Just ordered the ocharaku donguri raki for $187 XD.....cant wait .....liquid crystal polymer drivers from Sony ....ohhh yeah


----------



## mochill

$193 with EMS and its donguri raku


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Just ordered the ocharaku donguri raki for $187 XD.....cant wait .....liquid crystal polymer drivers from Sony ....ohhh yeah


 
  
  
 From where?


----------



## mochill

Kakuku.com...seems like they will be epic


----------



## ericp10

thanks


----------



## mochill

I am the first person to test them I think


----------



## mochill

Join me ericp...i got the brown ones


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Kakuku.com...seems like they will be epic


 
  
 Mind providing a link? (I couldn't find them). Dunka!


----------



## ericp10

One day mochill...One day. I'm content right now.


----------



## ericp10

And that seems to be a pre-sale.


----------



## mochill

What is the original price...


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Mind providing a link? (I couldn't find them). Dunka!




http://s.kakaku.com/search_results/?query=donguri+raku&sact=



ericp10 said:


> And that seems to be a pre-sale.




Indeed it is. Should be shipped out sometime June, so we all have some time to think about this. 



waynes world said:


> Cool stuff - thanks! I'm not sure if this is the exact same track, but it sounds like it might be a higher bitrate (and it sounds a little more "banging"
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/pauloakenfold/dragonfly-presents-paul




I'll check it out, bit it's probably a remix if it's from Oakenfold. I've only recently discovered him but the guy's work really is amazing.


----------



## mochill

Wow...i thought its out...oh well now the wait


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Wow...i thought its out...oh well now the wait




Mochill my friend! I know that the answer to this is "because I am the one and only Mochill!", but the question is, why are you interested in them considering you have the "end game" 850's (not to mention kc06's)? Inquiring minds must know!


----------



## mochill

Wanted to hear the liquid crystal polymer drivers


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Wanted to hear the liquid crystal polymer drivers


 
 So dual-phase drivers do not get love too? 
  
 Congrats btw, mochill!


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Wanted to hear the liquid crystal polymer drivers




But of course! Perfect


----------



## mochill

Also bought the flat 4 sui


----------



## eke2k6

LOL, I just got my Geek Out 450 today.
  
 This <$150 device is better than the HM901 and ZX1 by FAR. When I first turned it on, I thought I had the crossfeed on, but it wasn't. Ha! 
  
 Because of the awesome soundstage, I'm hearing details fleshed out in ways I haven't before. Textures are popping out and smacking me in the face in ways I didn't think possible.
  
 I used to LOL at people who spent megabucks on DACs, but if this is just a trickle down of their DaVinci...holy crap. No, holy s*** (excuse my french).
  
 I've been pissed off at the length of the wait, and I've been planning to sell the Geek once I got it...but I had a change of mind within the first few minutes.
  
 I think I've permanently found my desktop setup, all in the housing the size of a matchbox.
  
 LOL!


----------



## Exesteils

eke2k6 said:


> LOL, I just:
> 
> Gushed about the GeekOut
> 
> LOL!



FTFY 


Welcome to the GeekForce eke. It's been quite the wait, but I find it to be worth it. Very happy with it myself too


----------



## hatefulsandwich

The shipping information on my GEEK hasn't updated since 28 April. Contacted LH but haven't had a response yet. Knowing my luck, it's lost and I'll have to choose another colour because after all of this USB connector debacle and remanufacturing things, getting a couple more green chassis is apparently too high an order.


----------



## doctorjazz

I love my Geek Out 1000, many headphones I didn't appreciate sound great through it. I give the company a lot of slack... This was a crowd funded project, there Was No Product when they started! Supporting the project saved some money over the future list price, but the chance you take for the discount is that there may be growing pains in what basically is a start up. They succeeded getting a great product at a great price.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Thinksound On1 just sounds fabulous through GO1k, Senn 650 better than I ever heard it, Shure 1650 open, wide, great, really grabs these and makes them perform!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

For me, there is still _No Product_ in my hands, so I'm not ready to do any slack-cutting just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## vlenbo

Audio technica im02 price cut!
  
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-ATHIM02-audio-technica-%E3%83%87%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BB%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%8B%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-ATH-IM02/dp/B00FWGU0ES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399582895&sr=8-1&keywords=im02
  
 Hurry, time's wasting!


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Wow...i thought its out...oh well now the wait


 

 Yeah, supposed to be early June. Had my eye on them but it is a bit scary. The wood version is $430 bucks or there about so $150 for this one is either of two things, a fabulous deal or a big quality drop from the more expensive model. Same specs though. Glad you took one for the team. Hope it turns out to be the great deal or I'll just keep waiting for that $99 Chinese killer phone that seems just around the corner.


----------



## mochill

Housing is made of porcelain not wood or metal..so I can see why the price is lower but the liquid crystal polymer is what I wanted


----------



## mochill

Jant71 what iem is that on your avatar


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

eke2k6 said:


> LOL, I just got my Geek Out 450 today.
> 
> This <$150 device is better than the HM901 and ZX1 by FAR. When I first turned it on, I thought I had the crossfeed on, but it wasn't. Ha!
> 
> ...




Ha, told ya. I plugged in my Radius DDM into the GO the other day, expecting them to sound like crap since I've gone thru so many phones since that pair, and to my surprise it sounded positively massive, liquid smooth and very engaging. The GO just rocks


----------



## nihontoman

vlenbo said:


> Audio technica im02 price cut!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-ATHIM02-audio-technica-%E3%83%87%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BB%E3%83%90%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B9%E3%83%89%E3%83%BB%E3%82%A2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9E%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%82%A2%E5%9E%8B%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A2%E3%83%8B%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-ATH-IM02/dp/B00FWGU0ES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399582895&sr=8-1&keywords=im02
> ...


 

 sooo, this will be about 160$ with tenso services right? Now this is starting to get TOO temptating


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Jant71 what iem is that on your avatar


 

 New TDK. But they are starting budget first. Could be a new budget Piston fighter though.
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.tdk-media.jp/audio/headphones/th-xec300.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3DTDK%2BXEC-300%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DYqX%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
  
 Moch, have you removed the screens from the front of the R3 Pro yet?


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> sooo, this will be about 160$ with tenso services right? Now this is starting to get TOO temptating


 
 yuppers


----------



## mochill

Nno I have not


----------



## mochill

Canceled preorder for the raku and plan on saving for the flagship kades


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I honestly wouldn't. It's not that much of a step up from the SUI to be honest


----------



## mochill

What is my friend ...


----------



## Exesteils

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I honestly wouldn't. It's not that much of a step up from the SUI to be honest




Except the non-sibilant highs... Those SUIs are murder on the ears if you try to out anything badly mastered, Jpop for example.


----------



## mochill

I know that and I want the best dynamic driver iem available


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

True, but then again the Tenore is a better phone than both so I don't know why anyone would bother paying 17 times the money for the KAEDE lol


----------



## mochill

I am getting the sui but what happened to the thread its dead


----------



## mochill

Did I hear the tenore is better....how so if I may ask


----------



## Exesteils

idsynchrono_24 said:


> True, but then again the Tenore is a better phone than both so I don't know why anyone would bother paying 17 times the money for the KAEDE lol




I prefer the Doppios but I do agree, they were good back a year or so, not so much now.


----------



## akarise

Idsynchrono-24, how is that DITA doing in your lineup of IEMs btw? Do you think it's worth the $650?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Mochill: 
  
 Much more even FR, similar level of detail retrieval but with none of the harsh peaks of the Ocha phones. The Tenore is revealing without partaking in any treble tomfoolery. Similar sense of space/depth (the Tenore is frankly huge sounding). Costs 17 times less lol. Real talk though, the Tenore is one of the best phones I've ever heard and I can't actually nitpick a thing about its sig. The only phones I'd take over it are the DITA and the FX850. The former cause it's most similar to the Tenore but with greater note weight and better imaging (be aware of diminishing returns here) and the latter cause I really enjoy the mids to high tone. The DITA is my favorite phone at the moment, but when the Tenore costs what it does, mental gymnastics are in order to justify keeping the rest of my stuff around. 
  


akarise said:


> Idsynchrono-24, how is that DITA doing in your lineup of IEMs btw? Do you think it's worth the $650?


 
  
 I absolutely love the DITA, and I think it's a bargain compared to other so called TOTL phones. I'd always recommend someone to check out the Tenore before the DITA just due to the price disparity, but if you have the scratch, it's worth taking the plunge. It's my favorite phone at the moment FWIW. Any questions please PM


----------



## mochill

Then it seem I must buy them


----------



## Dsnuts

These tips fellas are the best tips on the planet as far as I can tell. Before these I would have said the UE tips was the best but they have been dethroned.. For guys that own multiple earphones these tips are completely worth the cost to import from Japan..


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Huh, I never noticed that those tips actually had spiral dots on them. Pretty cool. I kinda just chucked the stock FX850 tips aside. Gonna revisit them and see what they're like now that I see that they're some kinda new design


----------



## Dsnuts

All three models accompany a "spiral dot ear piece," which the inwall dimples diffuse the reflection in the ear piece. This causes the degradation of sound quality -- to achieve cloudless, clear sound. Moreover, they also accompany a softly fit and low rebound ear piece. Only "*HA-FX850*" employs MMCX terminal to support removable code.
  
 This is a quote from a FX850 launch ad.. Just for fun I threw on these tips on my other phones and noticed an immediate improvement even over my UE tips. I had to get a few boxes of them as they were recently released in Japan. A bit spendy just for tips but completely worth it for multiple earphones.. Especially the detailed type.


----------



## ericp10

Yes, those tips add weight to earphones like the TE-05 (add weight to the sound), making it sound even more heavenly! I have them sitting at Tenso waiting for me to dispatch them out. I haven't yet because I've been debating about adding something else to my order, but I think I'll go ahead and let these come on home to me now. And Ds is right, they do dethrone the UE900, which I love a lot. I'm not quite sure, however, they're better on the Sony H3 than the UE900 or Sony hybrids.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Yes, those tips add weight to earphones like the TE-05 (add weight to the sound), making it sound even more heavenly! I have them sitting at Tenso waiting for me to dispatch them out. I haven't yet because I've been debating about adding something else to my order, but I think I'll go ahead and let these come on home to me now. And Ds is right, they do dethrone the UE900, which I love a lot. I'm not quite sure, however, they're better on the Sony H3 than the UE900 or Sony hybrids.




Do you prefer them over the UE900 tips on the IM70?


----------



## Mackem

Hows the isolation on the FX750/850?


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> All three models accompany a "spiral dot ear piece," which the inwall dimples diffuse the reflection in the ear piece. *This causes the degradation of sound quality *-- to achieve cloudless, clear sound. Moreover, they also accompany a softly fit and low rebound ear piece. Only "*HA-FX850*" employs MMCX terminal to support removable code.
> 
> This is a quote from a FX850 launch ad..


 
 Degradation of sound quality?


----------



## Dsnuts

If you read the rest of the sentence that is what it does.


----------



## BenF

dsnuts said:


> If you read the rest of the sentence that is what it does.


 

 How can degradation of sound achieve cloudless, clear sound?


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> Do you prefer them over the UE900 tips on the IM70?


 
  
  
 Yes sir!!


----------



## ookic

How do the hybrids, olives and comply compare to all these tips? i thought those were supposed to be the best silicone and foam tips


----------



## Grayson73

HiFlight and Inks compared Tenore and FX850 and they both reach for Tenore more.  Mochill, did you order yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote:


hiflight said:


> I also have both the Tenore's and the JVC FX850. Without getting into a full review, I can make some general comments based on my listening and preferences:
> 
> Tenore: Very small, light and "forget-about-it" comfortable. FX850: Quite large and more difficult for me to get a good seal. Not as comfortable as Tenore.
> 
> ...



  
 Quote:


inks said:


> *So far I agree with everything. I'll say stock I slightly prefer the Tenore due to tighter bass compared to the slight bloat of the JVCs. EQed, they are in similar levels*


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> HiFlight and Inks compared Tenore and FX850 and they both reach for Tenore more.  Mochill, did you order yet?


----------



## caracara08

I said I would stop fiddling with budget options but I also placed an order for the Tenore =\. It never ends.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Yes sir!!


 

 Nice


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> HiFlight and Inks compared Tenore and FX850 and they both reach for Tenore more.  Mochill, did you order yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well DannyBai owns the Tenore and he's never said they are equal, but you might reach for something more just base on sound signature preference. I know Inks and I are almost like oil and water when it comes to appreciating certain sigs. And if you're not get a good fit and seal with the FX850, then I think you're being able to hear all of its goodness. With that stated, people I trust here have said some very good things about the Tenore (while also letting me know it would be some steps back from the FX850 or Doppio).


----------



## shotgunshane

ericp10 said:


> With that stated, people I trust here have said some very good things about the Tenore (while also letting me know it would be some steps back from the FX850 or Doppio).




I'd disagree with that statement. I think the Tenore trumps both. It certainly has more bandwidth than the Doppio and I get why some would feel the fx850 is superior but I disagree with them. The Tenore is simply an outstanding performing iem in my book, both technically and musically, and gives up nothing to any of the iems I have owned or currently own.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Just received and plugged in:  new NAMOO S1 iem...out of the box very impressive
 fast, great transients, and great tonal quality.  not a super lot of detail, but very musical
 and fun.  Listening to new Brian Eno album with Karl Hypde  SOMEDAY WORLD,
 VERY nice sound......now to the burn in bench


----------



## jant71

Different ears and different gears and such. Synergy is a bitch sometimes as well. So, don't think anyone is wrong in their experiences. I just know that I coughed up the funds for a Tenore and I am finding it tough to justify the prices of some things now. Used to be cool with $400 for this or $300 for that. Not anymore though.


----------



## Dsnuts

We all got preferences in sound so the recent love for the Tenors are valid..I can completely understand why guys are jumping on board with the Tenors they do so many things right. I think it is great that guys are now finally discovering Zero Audios.. They deserve much more exposure and more Zero Audio fan fare the better.. I am a fan of everything they make actually. All of them sound great to my ears..


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just received and plugged in:  new NAMOO S1 iem...out of the box very impressive
> fast, great transients, and great tonal quality.  not a super lot of detail, but very musical
> and fun.  Listening to new Brian Eno album with Karl Hypde  SOMEDAY WORLD,
> VERY nice sound......now to the burn in bench


 
  
 Throw in the widest bore tips you got Dr blue. I am certain they will grow on you more and more as they age. Look forward to your impression on them..
  
 Fellas these dual dynamics are excellent.. I would take them very seriously.


----------



## ericp10

shotgunshane said:


> I'd disagree with that statement. I think the Tenore trumps both. It certainly has more bandwidth than the Doppio and I get why some would feel the fx850 is superior but I disagree with them. The Tenore is simply an outstanding performing iem in my book, both technically and musically, and gives up nothing to any of the iems I have owned or currently own.


 
  
 How can you you disagree with the statement when it's others opinions that the other two sound better? Or is that your strong way of saying you prefer the Tenore (as I stated earlier people have their preferences)? Then again, you and some others have stated the bass is over-blown or bloated or unnatural. the bass is certainly strong brand new, but settles down significantly after a good burn-in. On the other hand my job requires me to hear a lot of live music. There are some performances where the bass is just as strong as what you hear in the FX850, and then there are some performances where the bass is mixed down to neutral or below neutral to my ears. It all depends on the facility the performance is being held in and what the musicians tell the engineers to do at the soundboard. So it always amazes me when some of our members say that certain earphones don't sound natural or live. Natural and live have different flavors, no?


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> We all got preferences in sound so the recent love for the Tenors are valid..I can completely understand why guys are jumping on board with the Tenors they do so many things right. I think it is great that guys are now finally discovering Zero Audios.. They deserve much more exposure and more Zero Audio fan fare the better.. I am a fan of everything they make actually. All of them sound great to my ears..


 
  
 X2


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Different ears and different gears and such. Synergy is a bitch sometimes as well. So, don't think anyone is wrong in their experiences. I just know that I coughed up the funds for a Tenore and I am finding it tough to justify the prices of some things now. Used to be cool with $400 for this or $300 for that. Not anymore though.


 
  
 X2


----------



## DannyBai

I definitely like the Tenore's but do prefer the FX850.  Can't say that one is technically better than the other but I just enjoy the FX850 more.  The Tenore is a superb performer though and keeps up with most earphones out there.


----------



## shotgunshane

ericp10 said:


> How can you you disagree with the statement when it's others opinions that the other two sound better? Or is that your strong way of saying you prefer the Tenore (as I stated earlier people have their preferences)




Lol, wut? How can I disagree with others opinions? It's not my strong way of saying anything other than I disagree with those sentiments.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> I definitely like the Tenore's but do prefer the FX850.  Can't say that one is technically better than the other but I just enjoy the FX850 more.  The Tenore is a superb performer though and keeps up with most earphones out there.


 
 Hey Tenore Appreciandos:  wait till you hear the CARBON NANO SINGULOS.....they are quite
 an interesting synthesis of the Tenores and the Doppios and a bargain for the audio experience
 they bring to the table,  expansive soundstage, good bass, and tenor-like mid an d treble smoothness.
 i love listening to them late at night on the cloud,  they have a way with mp3 music that makes it
 sound more real and musical....


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm appreciating synergy more and more as I get to listen to better sources. Recently got the Thinksound On1 woodies, sounded nice, didn't knock my socks off until I played them through the Geek Out 1K...MAN, what a shock, they sound fabulous..rich tone, wide stage, crisp highs, controlled, but strong bass, mids to die for!!! I remember getting the Tenores when they were FTM the 1st time...I was quite floored by the soundstage, wide/deep as can be, more than natural seemed to me. Found the tonality to be a bit problematic, though. To my ears, sounded like a bit of color was washed out, not in a major way, a sax still had the tone of a sax, but it was slightly thinner in the texture/tonality department. I didn't find that they were the 1st I reached for, much as I could appreciate what they could do. I liked my headphones to have more presence where the music lives, the midrange. I should probably give them a listen with the GO 1K, it may change my impression. The Doppio, and many other headphones (AT IM70, which sound great to me with GO or my Ray Samuels HR-2 amp, not so much with the X3. Same with the FX850-give em juice, a good source, they fly, less than that as source,, not all that special. The Shure 1540, which does sound great with my X3 or other sources, goes up a few notches with the GO1K or the HR-2. This is of course a well known phenomenon in high end audio...not only is the quality of components important, but even the best products have to matchin a system, have synergy, or they may not sound as good as they potentially could. Put the wrong speakers with the wrong amp, could sound like crap even if they both sold for tens of thousands and were the best reviewed products on their own. Add in personal taste/preferences, and differences in basic ear anatomy, hearing, not to mention the phase of the moon and the tides, and you have 1 tangled mess to make definitive statements in. Of course, if you want iems to use only with your iPhone, than impressions gotten that way may be more relevant to you than what the iem sounds like with a 2k tube amp. 
And so it goes.
Gotta go to sleep, work in the AM,more later


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> Hey Tenore Appreciandos:  wait till you hear the CARBON NANO SINGULOS.....they are quite
> an interesting synthesis of the Tenores and the Doppios and a bargain for the audio experience
> they bring to the table,  expansive soundstage, good bass, and tenor-like mid an d treble smoothness.
> i love listening to them late at night on the cloud,  they have a way with mp3 music that makes it
> sound more real and musical....


 
 Keep tempting me to grab those Singolo's drblue.  Might do it one of these days.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I'm appreciating synergy more and more as I get to listen to better sources. Recently got the Thinksound On1 woodies, sounded nice, didn't knock my socks off until I played them through the Geek Out 1K...MAN, what a shock, they sound fabulous..rich tone, wide stage, crisp highs, controlled, but strong bass, mids to die for!!! I remember getting the Tenores when they were FTM the 1st time...I was quite floored by the soundstage, wide/deep as can be, more than natural seemed to me. Found the tonality to be a bit problematic, though. To my ears, sounded like a bit of color was washed out, not in a major way, a sax still had the tone of a sax, but it was slightly thinner in the texture/tonality department. I didn't find that they were the 1st I reached for, much as I could appreciate what they could do. I liked my headphones to have more presence where the music lives, the midrange. I should probably give them a listen with the GO 1K, it may change my impression. The Doppio, and many other headphones (AT IM70, which sound great to me with GO or my Ray Samuels HR-2 amp, not so much with the X3. Same with the FX850-give em juice, a good source, they fly, less than that as source,, not all that special. The Shure 1540, which does sound great with my X3 or other sources, goes up a few notches with the GO1K or the HR-2. This is of course a well known phenomenon in high end audio...not only is the quality of components important, but even the best products have to matchin a system, have synergy, or they may not sound as good as they potentially could. Put the wrong speakers with the wrong amp, could sound like crap even if they both sold for tens of thousands and were the best reviewed products on their own. Add in personal taste/preferences, and differences in basic ear anatomy, hearing, not to mention the phase of the moon and the tides, and you have 1 tangled mess to make definitive statements in. Of course, if you want iems to use only with your iPhone, than impressions gotten that way may be more relevant to you than what the iem sounds like with a 2k tube amp.
> And so it goes.
> Gotta go to sleep, work in the AM,more later


----------



## Change is Good

ostewart said:


> What about the new *soundmagic HP200*?
> 
> People need to know about them, they are excellent cans


 
  
  
 Quote:


dsnuts said:


> Those look interesting. But the reason or the lack of interest might have something to do with the ginormous attention the V-Moda M-100 is getting. Plus others in that price range. Sennheiser Momentums, UE6000, Sony MDR-1R.
> 
> In all honesty if I was gonna spend $250 on a headphone. Soundmagic is no where in my thoughts. Don't know if it is the lack of history with full sized cans..I am sure they are worth the cash but Soundmagic need to show up at an event like RMAF and let the many in attendance hear them for more marketing buzz. As it is. *I don't know a single headfier that is willing to take a chance on a unknown HP200* when all the buzz currently @ Headfi is all about the M-100s. The thread is over 580 pages not to mention another review thread on them..I am sure more Headfiers will gain interest in them but it will be slow going as there are some serious exciting headphones one can buy at that price range at the moment.


 
  
 Almost two years later...
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  
 Slapped my unused SRH1540 alcantara pads on 'em, too... 


  





  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Though, I do have experience with SoundMAGIC in the past. I used to own the closed HP100 (great fun headphone, btw) and had my eyes on these, for a good while. They were hard to find around in the US but Micca started selling them on Amazon about a month ago. Ordered them the other night when I saw them being sold at the same price as the HP100 ($199). My only open headphone, the K612, is out on tour... so I needed something to hold me over until then.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Keep tempting me to grab those Singolo's drblue.  Might do it one of these days.


 
 ha! dannyBai: consider yourself unofficially TEMPTED!  i do believe INMO, the SINGULOS
 are a great value and achievement by Zero Audio (after the requisite mega burn in...)


----------



## jant71

drbluenewmexico said:


> ha! dannyBai: consider yourself unofficially TEMPTED!  i do believe INMO, the SINGULOS
> are a great value and achievement by Zero Audio (after the requisite mega burn in...)


 

 My Tenore are in NY, somewhere between customs and the local P.O. at this point. So, the Singolo are interesting(my favorite all time phone was a single armature) but I am more tempted to see what ZA will have down the road, hybrid maybe. Also interested in what TDK has in store for later this year. Even Sony, now that they came up with the 12mm with the driver area of the older 16mm so they can come off of the big-ass sideways design of the EX's and hybrids.
  
 For a single armature right now though, the Pioneer SE-CX9 might be more interesting to me than the Singolo. A Singolo/CX9 showdown is something I'd like to hear opinions on. For sound anyhow cause the newer Pioneer is in a different price bracket.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nothing to do with headphones...but, if anyone is looking for a quality boom box type of player, the B & W Zeppelin and Zeppelin Mini seem to have been upgraded, the older models are being sold on eBay, probably wind up on other discount sites, about $5-600 list, selling on eBay about 1/2 price or so. Got mine used for $149 on eBay (said it was a demo in a furniture showroom, not used, came looking fine), this thing really sounds good for a unit about 6.5 inches tall, 12.5 inches wide...it does really feel heavy, makes you feel like there's serious gear in there, and for a little box, this thing sounds great! No, it won't replace your tower speakers, high end amp, etc, but if you need a little box (it's basically an iPod unit, doesn't have radio or other source, but will charge iPod/iphone (pre iPhone 5 older style connector), can use line in for other players, usb in for computer playing or streaming. I have had a number of Cambridge Audio and other well regarded boxes like this, the sound on this, on early litening (came today), just kills the others I've heard, and it takes up little space (I mentioned to my wife that hearing how good this little guy is, I'm sorry I didn't go for the bigger Zeppelin, to which she replied, thank goodness you didn't get anything larger than this, it's a really good size! Some people have there priorities messed up, but you could be in a situation that size makes a difference, and the larger Zep is more expensive, natch). Just a heads up...

And now, Dogwalk Discoveries, Vlenbo is interested in Classic Rock, this is from the Move, Roy Wood's band before Electric Light Orchestra. A bit "art rock-ish", generally not something I dug in the 70's, but I really like this piece (it is the theme for Terri T's show on WFMU.org, the Worlds Greatest Radio Station/stream!!!!!


REM-probably not classic per se, but cool song...


And, from hippie-dippie land...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, this is what happens when nobody posts for 13 hours, it's MINE, ALL MINE, HEH HEH HEH (evil cackle!!!)
1 more song to post I just heard...
(been watching too much Dr Who/Supernatural...)


----------



## doctorjazz

No music posting, just have to say, Thinksound On1 and Geek Out 1000 is a match made in heaven, can't take these things off, _HELP!!!_


----------



## ericp10

This sounds magical with the On-1 and stunning with the Hope VI
  
  
 I


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> No music posting, just have to say, Thinksound On1 and Geek Out 1000 is a match made in heaven, can't take these things off, _HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i know what you mean, good doctor!  at my main computer headphone station in the middle of my middle room under the skylight
 the ON-1s have ruled for weeks now.  occasional switching to new phones to take a peek at their sound before hitting the burn in bench,
 but for mid house listening i have found the sound i want to hear.....im open to the Pandoras when i have a large cash influx....
 go On-1s! go geek!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> This sounds magical with the On-1 and stunning with the Hope V
> 
> WOTTA VOICE!
> I




Haven't heard him in a while. Is that the V or VI? Seen the VI on eBay for $625 lowest price, not insubstantial, up there with some planars like the He's, Koss planar is more, but sometimes discounted to around there. Have you been able to compare any of these or similar?


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard him in a while. Is that the V or VI? Seen the VI on eBay for $625 lowest price, not insubstantial, up there with some planars like the He's, Koss planar is more, but sometimes discounted to around there. Have you been able to compare any of these or similar?


 
  
  
 Sorry. VI
  
  
 I haven't been able to compare them to other headphones in that price range (or higher), but there are a few such comparisons on the HOPE VI appreciation thread. Here is the latest---> "I've tried the HE-400, the HE-500, and the HE-6, as well as the LCD-2. The PH6 is so far above them it's not even funny. Fuller bass, better mids, clearer highs, more pleasant imaging and soundstage, just everything. I was ready to buy some LCD-2s but pulled the trigger here, and incredibly glad I did."
  
 I can say this headphone and the FX850 get the most of my listening time out of all of my others (even my great sounding customs). I have the HOPE VI on my ears right now.


----------



## ericp10

I'm listening to Muddy Waters' Hard Again.


----------



## Pastapipo

ericp10 said:


> This sounds magical with the On-1 and stunning with the Hope V
> 
> WOTTA VOICE!


 

  

  
 Talking about voice.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

after two days of burn in (50 hrs or so) the new Narmoos S1 are worthy of discovering:

 

​


​

Product Description NarMoo S1 headphones engineered with dual high-defination micro-drivers, for outstanding, all-around audio performance, S1 delivers an incredibly accurate and balanced listening experience.

Features 
Dual high-definition drivers
Ultra light weight
3 sets of ear silicon tips provide comfortable fit to ears and isolate ambient noise.
Decent nanometer PU porch with inner mesh bags
Red color aluminum alloy housing
Eco-friendly packaging
cable clipper
 Technical Details 
Woofer: 10mm,6u
Tweeter: 6mm,6u
Sensitivity: 102dB/1mW (S.P.L at 1KHz)
Impedance: 10Ω
Frequency Range: 5Hz-23kHz
Rated Power: 5mw; Max. Power: 20mw
Cable: 1.2m, flat black PU cable
Plug: 3.5mm, gold-plated, 3poles
S/M/L silicone eartips, black
Product Package Dimension: 6 x 3.5 x 2 inches
Shipping Weight: 1 pound
   Product Details Model Number: NarMoo S1
 Strong aluminum housing with anodic oxidation, iron-grey color
 1.2m flat black PU cable with extra durability and flexibility, enhence anit-tangle capability 
 Smooth high frequency response to enrich the details in music 
 Three sets of ear tips to support the best fit and noise isolation
 Line stopper to avoid cable tangling 
 Meeting all ROHS requirement 




Model: S1
 


 Some phones are just dialed in.  These relatively inexpensive duel dynamic micro driver oems are way more sonically satisfying then they should be for the money or the specs.
 They are just very "musical" and give you the essence of a musical performance with clarity and enthusiasm, texture and rhythm, but not so much analytical detail.  they are
 comfortable, well made, and come with a nice zipper pouch but few accessories.  they deserve some tip rolling experiments (not done yet, DS suggests wide bore tips will improve sound even)
 Not the warmth or grace of the On-1s or soundstage of the Zero Audio Singulos, but a worthy pocket to go ism, a pleasure to listen to various kinds of music on, and a real discovery IMHO.
 Give a try, and if you don't enjoy them, give em away...but i think you might like to enjoy them for a new musical friend...the bass mid tremble b a lance is outstanding....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ATH RE700  retro styled aluminum driver portable headphones
  
  
  
 Middle of the night listening with my burned in ATH RE700 headphones:
 out of the new LG 8.3" tablet Verizon gave me with my upgrade to HTC one M8, through
 FiloE18  Kundlen (as amp, no dac output used),  FABULOUS sound listening to cloud mp3
 from Amazon.  so smooth, i fell asleep listening to Broken Bells on the cloud, which rarely
 ever happens, woke up humming the song i heard last....these phones have some
 sibulence, but they improve the mp3 sound with very very well integrated bass and subbass
 that is an improvement over the previous 700 ATH series phones.  a worthy companion for
 listening to iOS or android devices, and the extra amping makes the bass even better and
 your brain likes it......no grain in the music, gets very musical and you forget it is the cloud you are listening to.
 at the new discounted price of 100$ (back up to 121 today)  a worthy travel and late night companion....thanks to VIENBO for his
 encouragement to give these phones an audition...


----------



## audiohurric4ne

drbluenewmexico said:


> ATH RE700  retro styled aluminum driver portable headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 are these better than the es700 ?


----------



## mr.khali

drbluenewmexico said:


> ATH RE700  retro styled aluminum driver portable headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where are you finding these at that price?


----------



## quisxx

There was someone, not to long ago saying they are indeed better than the es700.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

In some ways YES.  base AND sub bass more integrated.  designed to play smoothly out of IOS and android devices and sound like music
 with compressed files,. less detail and smaller soundstage than es700.  retro styling kind of odd and bulky. but drivers are big tech breakthrough
 i do believe.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

they were at that 100$ price point on the big A site and at beach audio. but they went up since last weekend to 125.00 or so.
 check sonic sense also, a bunch of the big consumer sites for electronics are carrying them now .


----------



## mochill

Singlios vs. Tenore drblue


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, long day, 10 hour pick up of my daughter from college, 1 music post, no energy for more right now
Really interesting band, though, give a listen dog Dogdrive Discovery for today...


----------



## akarise

A friend of mine is looking for a circumaural closed-back headphone that is relatively portable and has good bass. He specifically wants to bring them with him to the library to study with. His budget is $150. The only headphone I have in mind is the ATH-M50 or ATH-M50X, but was wondering if anyone else here has suggestions?


----------



## Exesteils

Tbh I'd suggest he looks into Iems as they provide better portability and are also much easier to find great sound without breaking the budget. The IM50, Tenores, and Basso comes to mind.


----------



## esteebin

akarise said:


> A friend of mine is looking for a circumaural closed-back headphone that is relatively portable and has good bass. He specifically wants to bring them with him to the library to study with. His budget is $150. The only headphone I have in mind is the ATH-M50 or ATH-M50X, but was wondering if anyone else here has suggestions?



The UE6000 is currently $86 for the white on Amazon. They fold for compact storage, has detachable cable, iOS buttons and sound good. Has noise cancelling, but feels like a gimmic as it only boosts the low end (no mic to gauge the outside noise for opposing sound waves tech). They do not leak sound out and they are good for isolating noise out even with "NC" off.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> Singlios vs. Tenore drblue


 
 Thanks for asking, Mochill!
  
 Different technology, Tenore's are dynamic, Singulos are BA, both are carbon nano based.  different price points, Tenores about half the price.
 Different sounds, Tenores are SMOOTH...with vocals and midrange focused but with good bass, Singulos have more bass and more upper midrange
 treble presence and wider soundstage and more detail....Tenores good for most music, but especially make gorgeous music with vocals, Singulos are
 EDM friendly and produce hallucinogenic sound stage for psychedelic music and blues....if you had to make a choice i would go with Tenore for
 purity of its sound and worth having for sure at that bargain price...Singulos give you "more sound" and sonic achievement for some kinds of music
 and is a real treat that is at the WOW level when synergies are right....of course the DOPPIOS have the best of both worlds and are a relative bargain
 in the mid fi world.  saw a head=fi listening for a used Doppio for 130.00 the other day.  the Doppios have more texture and slam than either of them
 and definitely will be in the years "half of fame" awards, but they are not quite as silky as the Tenores and not as clean as the Singulos, being duel
 carbon nano BA.  as Mark Twain said, "you pays your money and you takes your choice".!  in Zero Audio , all good choices however!! being OCD about
 headphones, of course, I'm holding on to all three!!!  PS all three have great inner ear fit, and seal well and are very comfortable, with Doppios being heavier
 and bigger.  Zero Audio hit trifecta here!!!!  all three won audio awards in japan....anyway these are my HO, and I'm happy to share my experiences with them.
 DS wrote also that once he plugged Doppios into his GO, they pretty much stayed there as a perfect match. all 3 sound good directly out of devices or
 usb dacs with small gain, and not so much with larger amps, so all designed for mobile use....


----------



## mochill

Nice just might as well buy the singlois


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> Nice just might as well buy the singlois


 
 a SINGULAR idea!  enjoy!!


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just received and plugged in:  new NAMOO S1 iem...out of the box very impressive
> fast, great transients, and great tonal quality.  not a super lot of detail, but very musical
> and fun.  Listening to new Brian Eno album with Karl Hypde  SOMEDAY WORLD,
> VERY nice sound......now to the burn in bench


 
 After burn-in, please compare to Tenore


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Monday audio adventures so far:
  
 Phillips TX2 just arrived.  out of box massive booming bass and don't fit at all, tip rolling necessary and
 burn in commenced.  but design obvious evolution from extra bass agh and  jvc  so lets hear what they
 have accomplished for affordable "high definition" phones made for mobile applications...
  
 Meanwhile cable switch on ON-1 from stock cable to hand braided silver coated copper  ebay  upgrade cable (about 40$)
 very productive:  On1-s benefit from increased bass resolution, vocal clarity and  musicality
 highly recommended upgrade.


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> Monday audio adventures so far:
> 
> Phillips TX2 just arrived.  out of box massive booming bass and don't fit at all, tip rolling necessary and
> burn in commenced.  but design obvious evolution from extra bass agh and  jvc  so lets hear what they
> have accomplished for affordable "high definition" phones made for mobile applications...


 
 The bass settles a lot. Some people might even find it lacking in the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Anyway, I settled on the tips yesterday and was listening a bit more to the TX2 today, so here are some impressions:
  
 Extension is pretty good on both sides. The bass isn't boomy and is relatively punchy but a bit softer on the impact than I prefer. I would have like it more if it was a bit more hard hitting. Still better than the pistons' though.
 Mids are a touch laid back but fairly neutral and clean free from bleeding or coloration from the lows. The timbre is pretty good although I wouldn't mind a touch thicker note presentation.
 The highs extend very well and are pretty smooth and the TX2 is overall quite airy with good amount of sparkle and shimmer. 
The thing that steals the show though is the soundstage. Often people confuse a full and enveloping sound with a big 3D soundstage but this is not the case here. It's not also just some ambience created in your head by a thick and full sound or just the distance the sound cues are thrown. Yeah, the soundstage is very wide and the sonic cues go audibly further than most iems. Yeah, the positioning is great. Yeah, the height is great. But other iems also can perform at a similar level (not in this price range of course). It's the space between instruments that takes the imaging on another level. There are iems with darker background but there's just something about the TX2 that's just right and makes the whole presentation sound spacious in a very natural way. The TX2 really shined with my binaural albums and overall just makes a lot of iems sound intimate in comparison. 
 As an overall package for 40 bucks the TX2 is really impressive. It might not be the most detailed iem or have as tight and hard hitting bass as I would want but compared to its sub-$100 competition, it can teach them more than one lesson on how some things are done.


----------



## doctorjazz

Phillips and Narmoo both came today, haven't unboxed yet, probably get a sense in a few days.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

synchronicity of great ears:  my phillips TX2 and narmoo s1 are on my burn in desk right now!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> The bass settles a lot. Some people might even find it lacking in the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nice impressions kova4a!  well listened...cant wait till another 48 hours of burn in to do some serious listening to my tx2s and narmoo s1s. i took the afternoon off from listening to phones after my left ear developed a tintinitus buzz, but its gone now....whew...instead i listened to cambridge audio model 12 system, the best portable audio system IMHO, check it out at cambridge audio sometime, fleetwood mac mixed a lot of their albums on it...it fits under an airplane seat and fills a whole room with sound thats wonderfully in phase and tonally spot on...


----------



## mochill

New discovery for me is the ocharaku flat 4 sui and they are oh so delicious


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Is there anyone own both Doppios and IM02? Would love to read a camparison of these two phones. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

hairyheadmara said:


> Is there anyone own both Doppios and IM02? Would love to read a camparison of these two phones. Thanks


 

 Don't know anyone with both phones but I do own the Doppios and the IM03. Doppios are neutral and very detailed earphones. And they need a synergistic factor when using sources to bring out their best. Geek Out and my DX90 both sound amazing using the Doppios..Very low impedance out is the key here.. I think the IM02 will have a very similar sound tuning to the Doppios as they share some similarities to my IM03.  
  
 The IM03 takes the sound of the Doppios and adds more bass end more fullness more layering more smoothness. Doppios are one of the most revealing sounds I know. It can be heard completely wrong of not using the right tips or simply by not even bother burning them in.. They do require burn in for the bass end to fully realize. I like both of these earphones a lot but value wise it will be the Doppios as they cost less than $130 right now sold on Amazon.
  
 IM03 is a direct upgrade to my Doppios as it is a more complete sounding earphone but sonics wise it is not double the value of the Doppios. I suspect the IM02 will be very similar in that regard.. I think you will be fine with either one. The Doppios or the IM02. Both of them will have a very similar sound tuning.
  
 I do suspect that the IM02 has a bit more forward mid range vs the Doppios,which sound pretty much flat from lower treble to sub bass. But that is just a guess as my IM03 has a slightly forward mid range I read the IM02 does as well.


----------



## Mackem

Still unsure about the fit/comfort of the JVC woodies. I need my IEM fix, dunno how my Carbo Bassos managed to break but yeah


----------



## mochill

Dn2k^


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> Still unsure about the fit/comfort of the JVC woodies. I need my IEM fix, dunno how my Carbo Bassos managed to break but yeah




Get a cheap fix with the Tenores first? It's about 40-45 shipped, plus it's about the same size and shape as the Doppios. Should be right up your alley.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> Still unsure about the fit/comfort of the JVC woodies. *I need my IEM fix*, dunno how my Carbo Bassos managed to break but yeah


 
 You've been saying this for about a year now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Seriously though, there is only so many suggestions people can make, we can't decide for you. Sometimes you gotta just take the plunge.


----------



## akarise

exesteils said:


> Tbh I'd suggest he looks into Iems as they provide better portability and are also much easier to find great sound without breaking the budget. The IM50, Tenores, and Basso comes to mind.


 
  
 Yeah I was thinking the same thing so I also gave him some recs on IEMs.
  


esteebin said:


> The UE6000 is currently $86 for the white on Amazon. They fold for compact storage, has detachable cable, iOS buttons and sound good. Has noise cancelling, but feels like a gimmic as it only boosts the low end (no mic to gauge the outside noise for opposing sound waves tech). They do not leak sound out and they are good for isolating noise out even with "NC" off.


 
  
 Checked those out but not sure if he would like those. Ended up steering him towards the M50X and MDR-1R.
  
  
 Thanks for your responses!


----------



## HairyHeadMara

dsnuts said:


> Don't know anyone with both phones but I do own the Doppios and the IM03. Doppios are neutral and very detailed earphones. And they need a synergistic factor when using sources to bring out their best. Geek Out and my DX90 both sound amazing using the Doppios..Very low impedance out is the key here.. I think the IM02 will have a very similar sound tuning to the Doppios as they share some similarities to my IM03.
> 
> The IM03 takes the sound of the Doppios and adds more bass end more fullness more layering more smoothness. Doppios are one of the most revealing sounds I know. It can be heard completely wrong of not using the right tips or simply by not even bother burning them in.. They do require burn in for the bass end to fully realize. I like both of these earphones a lot but value wise it will be the Doppios as they cost less than $130 right now sold on Amazon.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Dsnuts for your reply I've been using Doppios for a few months now and I really love them but I am thinking about getting IM02 so I'd like to know the sonically difference or similarities between them.

I've been thinking about an upgrade for quite a while but I can not decide which phone I should get, FX850 which I think they are a direct upgrade to my TE-05, IM03 which is according to your impression they are a direct upgrade to Doppios, or FAD Heaven V which I heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Don't know anyone with both phones but I do own the Doppios and the IM03. Doppios are neutral and very detailed earphones. And they need a synergistic factor when using sources to bring out their best. Geek Out and my DX90 both sound amazing using the Doppios..Very low impedance out is the key here.. I think the IM02 will have a very similar sound tuning to the Doppios as they share some similarities to my IM03.
> 
> The IM03 takes the sound of the Doppios and adds more bass end more fullness more layering more smoothness. Doppios are one of the most revealing sounds I know. It can be heard completely wrong of not using the right tips or simply by not even bother burning them in.. They do require burn in for the bass end to fully realize. I like both of these earphones a lot but value wise it will be the Doppios as they cost less than $130 right now sold on Amazon.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting impressions Ds. What I've found - in general - too is that BA earphones tend to do better with tips that have a smaller diameter in its bore. The Heaven V might be the one exception (and TF10). But the W4, SE535, SE530, and BA200 all performed best this way to my ears. So the Heaven V come with tips with both wide and narrow bores. This morning I decided to give the magical FX850 a break and take the Doppio to work with me. I decided to the V large narrow bore tips on it and WOW! Perfect fit with excellent sub bass that doesn't obscure the wonderful transparency and clarity of the Doppio. I will hear the Tenore soon, but it's hard to believe it can outperform this Doppio. This may be the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard. It's amazing because I heard no bass for the first week of owning this BA earphone. It truly needed burn-in. Burn-in works. Too bad some of you non-believers won't even try it.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Interesting impressions Ds. What I've found - in general - too is that BA earphones tend to do better with tips that have a smaller diameter in its bore. The Heaven V might be the one exception (and TF10). But the W4, SE535, SE530, and BA200 all performed best this way to my ears. So the Heaven V come with tips with both wide and narrow bores. This morning I decided to give the magical FX850 a break and take the Doppio to work with me. I decided to the V large narrow bore tips on it and WOW! Perfect fit with excellent sub bass that doesn't obscure the wonderful transparency and clarity of the Doppio. I will hear the Tenore soon, but it's hard to believe it can outperform this Doppio. This may be the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard. It's amazing because I heard no bass for the first week of owning this BA earphone. It truly needed burn-in. Burn-in works. Too bad some of you non-believers won't even try it.


 
 I love the Tenore so I will try the Doppio when it hits $100 used or Singolo when it hits $75 used.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Interesting impressions Ds. What I've found - in general - too is that BA earphones tend to do better with tips that have a smaller diameter in its bore. The Heaven V might be the one exception (and TF10). But the W4, SE535, SE530, and BA200 all performed best this way to my ears. So the Heaven V come with tips with both wide and narrow bores. This morning I decided to give the magical FX850 a break and take the Doppio to work with me. I decided to the V large narrow bore tips on it and WOW! Perfect fit with excellent sub bass that doesn't obscure the wonderful transparency and clarity of the Doppio. I will hear the Tenore soon, but it's hard to believe it can outperform this Doppio. This may be the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard. It's amazing because I heard no bass for the first week of owning this BA earphone. It truly needed burn-in. Burn-in works. Too bad some of you non-believers won't even try it.


 
 amen on doppios. tenors are not in the same league, but worthy at their price range and for pure vocal silkiness. i burned mine in  for 400 hrs!! thats when they started singing....im a believer...would you still order the fx850s if you didn't have them yet ericp10?


----------



## el_monkey

Dr. Blue, I am trying to decide between the tenores and doppios.  I commute to work by train (BART) and need IEMs that isolate well.  Of the two, does one isolate better than the other?  How is the isolation in general with the Zero Audios?  Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> amen on doppios. tenors are not in the same league, but worthy at their price range and for pure vocal silkiness. i burned mine in  for 400 hrs!! thats when they started singing....im a believer...would you still order the fx850s if you didn't have them yet ericp10?


 
  
  
 Most definitely, drbluenewmexico. The FX850 is my favorite universal right now (even more so than the H3, Cardas, V and TE-05).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Most definitely, drbluenewmexico. The FX850 is my favorite universal right now (even more so than the H3, Cardas, V and TE-05).


 
 Thanks for the enthusiastic response ericp10!  i will save up for a set for my birthday....unless i plunge into the Pandora Hope VI......


----------



## drbluenewmexico

el_monkey said:


> Dr. Blue, I am trying to decide between the tenores and doppios.  I commute to work by train (BART) and need IEMs that isolate well.  Of the two, does one isolate better than the other?  How is the isolation in general with the Zero Audios?  Thanks!


 
 The Doppio is bigger than the Tenores and more powerful.  so it isolates a bit better and gives you more sound input. however, BOTH have a great fit into the inner ear canel and do a great job of passive isolation compared to ear buds or larger iems like the Onkyos or Fidelio S1 or KEFs...and all of zero audio's products are well tuned.  the Tenores are more musical within the midrange and the Doppios are more neutral and flat FR, with more texture and detail. Both are remarkable bargains and both need 200 or more burn in hours. Doppios are more reference level but Tenores more fun.  For Bart, probably Doppios would make the ambient noise disappear more.


----------



## el_monkey

Great response.  I think that I will go ahead get the Doppios.  Cheers!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> el_monkey said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Blue, I am trying to decide between the tenores and doppios.  I commute to work by train (BART) and need IEMs that isolate well.  Of the two, does one isolate better than the other?  How is the isolation in general with the Zero Audios?  Thanks!
> ...




1+, both shaped fairly similarly, straight tube with no funny chambers or other things, I find these tend to isolate best for me. Probably pretty similar...I find the Tenores to be the soundstage king, wide as can be, but like most of the other parts of the sound better on the Doppios. The Tenores are much cheaper, no embarassment for them to not be up to the Doppios in all ways. 

On another subject-I'm just a Geek/Light Harmonic whore. They just "rebooted" the Geek Wave, have changed it to a stand alone DAP with many options in terms of internal memory, top of the line being a fully balanced version! Of course, I went for the fully balanced version 
Now, as with all other orders from Light Harmonic, it's time to wait.....
(what the heck, it's almost my birthday, maybe another treat is in store, though i've been buying myself birthday presents almost non stop since my last birthday, lol)


----------



## doctorjazz

(by strange coincidence, this corresponds with my discovery of Head Fi, particularly this thread and the various incarnations of the Deals Thread.....):wink_face:


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> Don't know anyone with both phones but I do own the Doppios and the IM03. Doppios are neutral and very detailed earphones. And they need a synergistic factor when using sources to bring out their best. Geek Out and my DX90 both sound amazing using the Doppios..Very low impedance out is the key here.. I think the IM02 will have a very similar sound tuning to the Doppios as they share some similarities to my IM03.


 
  
 From your description, the Doppio seems to sounds similar to IM02.  Yes, the low output impedance amp is the key for IM02 to sounds best.
  
  


hairyheadmara said:


> Thanks a lot Dsnuts for your reply I've been using Doppios for a few months now and I really love them but I am thinking about getting IM02 so I'd like to know the sonically difference or similarities between them.
> 
> I've been thinking about an upgrade for quite a while but I can not decide which phone I should get, FX850 which I think they are a direct upgrade to my TE-05, IM03 which is according to your impression they are a direct upgrade to Doppios, or FAD Heaven V which I heard a lot of good things about them.


 
  
 Waiting for your comparison of the Doppio vs. IM02 
  
 My friend went to Japan recently and helped me to buy the Tenore from a local shop... only USD 35.- there... now waiting for it


----------



## doctorjazz

Posting a pretty jazz take on McCartney


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Interesting impressions Ds. What I've found - in general - too is that BA earphones tend to do better with tips that have a smaller diameter in its bore. The Heaven V might be the one exception (and TF10). But the W4, SE535, SE530, and BA200 all performed best this way to my ears. So the Heaven V come with tips with both wide and narrow bores. This morning I decided to give the magical FX850 a break and take the Doppio to work with me. I decided to the V large narrow bore tips on it and WOW! Perfect fit with excellent sub bass that doesn't obscure the wonderful transparency and clarity of the Doppio. I will hear the Tenore soon, but it's hard to believe it can outperform this Doppio. This may be the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard. It's amazing because I heard no bass for the first week of owning this BA earphone. It truly needed burn-in. Burn-in works. Too bad some of you non-believers won't even try it.



I put the V narrow tips on the Doppio tonight and I'll be sticking with these tips. Nice Eric!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, took a bunch of iems to compare at the computer, HI-Rez Dead, put the Earsonic 64 1st, didn't do it for me (don't get these yet...), next JVC 850 (using GO1K), end of comparisons, another night stuck at the computer with these fabulous sounding things in my ears, life is tough...


----------



## doctorjazz

Another headphone I don't think I REALLY heard before the GO 1K (the JVC Woodies, that is.)


----------



## Kamakahah

Monday afternoon I had a final. The FX850 arrived in the morning and though I should have been studying, they stayed in my ears until the exam was handed out. 

I just couldn't get enough. The bass started a bit sloppy and one note-ish. By the time I got to class it's low end was already tightening up and bringing out the texture that I was hoping to get. 
I can already tell that another 50-100 hours will really help them settle.


----------



## Mackem

The worst thing is I can imagine the FX750/850 being right up my street sound signature wise, and they look great but I wouldn't know how they fit etc. until I actually got them..
  
 If they were sold by say Amazon UK I'd have no qualms in ordering.


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> The worst thing is I can imagine the FX750/850 being right up my street sound signature wise, and they look great but I wouldn't know how they fit etc. until I actually got them..
> 
> If they were sold by say Amazon UK I'd have no qualms in ordering.


 
  
 Word of advise: get the KC06A. The trick is to not even think about it. JUST DO IT!
(Mochill has gotten to me already dammit! But he's probably right, and I think they would be right up your alley)


----------



## Mackem

waynes world said:


> Word of advise: get the KC06A. The trick is to not even think about it. JUST DO IT!
> (Mochill has gotten to me already dammit! But he's probably right, and I think they would be right up your alley)


 
 How are the fit on those?


----------



## waynes world

Same as kc06 I suspect. Comfy up, down, or all around.


----------



## peter123

The fit on the KC06 is great. Isolation on the other hand is below average. Should be the same for KC06A since the design is the same.


----------



## mikaveli06

mackem said:


> The worst thing is I can imagine the FX750/850 being right up my street sound signature wise, and they look great but I wouldn't know how they fit etc. until I actually got them..
> 
> If they were sold by say Amazon UK I'd have no qualms in ordering.


if not fit good you could sell in classifieds for almost full price. It will sell fast im sure


----------



## mochill

The new tips on the kc06A are magic, especially for the kc06a and other iems that doesn't isolate


----------



## drbluenewmexico

NARMOO S1 DUEL DYNAMICS: from Narmoo.com 
  
 after 50 hours or so burn in these ROCK!  Great pace and rhyhmn, good soundstage, good tonal accuracy, very musical.
 they punch in way about their 44.00 cost direct from Narmoo and are a worthy addition to the fledgling company's IEMs.
 They are clearer than the original Narmoo R1 and have  good fit in my ears. Very good repo of voices and
 acoustic instruments, the convey emotional info in music.  .Kudos to the Narmoo team for putting together
 such a musical phone at this price point.  I wouldn't hesitate to carry them around with me for on the go listening and
 regular use. You forget you have them in your ears because you are bobbing to the music, a good sign! Like the Tenores,
 these represent the art of fine tuning at an entry level of price and ushers in a new level of quality in listening through IEMS
 for new or budget minded listeners....great job Narmoo! and thanks to DS for pointing these out to the headphone community!


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your digging on them Dr blue. The Narmoo S1s are a solid upgrade on the older R1Ms for certain. I think guys that want to try something completely new with dual dynamic drivers. These have enough technicality and sound for our friends here on the discovery thread and all others on headfi. I am encouraged with Narmoos direction.
  
 The S1s aren't the most refined but they are more satisfactory than I would like to admit. Especially considering their price.  I honestly believe Narmoo will continue to bring out better and better phones with ever new release of their phones. They match up with the Geek Out amazingly well and sound great on every dap I have tried them on. To be honest I have no idea if they continue to change as my pair has less than 100 hours on them. So it will be up to the early adapters to find out if they continue to tighten up and shine even more so.


----------



## DannyBai

donedj said:


> So I want to contribute with a new discovery. It impressed me so well, I can definitely say it sounds so much better than most high priced iems.
> 
> In the showcase: Philips SHE9710
> 
> ...


 
 I remember reading this post and had these on my radar since.  I decided to purchase them with my latest order from Amazon Jp.  I paid somewhere around $23 for them and I can't believe the sound I'm hearing out of these.  I don't think these are at the Tenore level but pretty close to the KC06 level.  Nice crispy treble, well extended bass, lively vocals and big stage.  I see these are around $80 on ebay and Amazon US but I would definitely recommend people adding these to their basket if ordering other items from Amazon Jp.  One negative so far is that it's a J-cord.


----------



## mochill

Kc06s FTW!!!! AND The REVOLUTION HAS BEGUN


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup I always thought my SHE9700 was a nice upgrade over the SHE3580 even thought they are older. I don't know how much of a sound change they made to the SHE9710 but if it sounds anything like the old SHE9700 those have some nice deep bass with a good balance in sound for being so bassy for the money. A little forgotten gem..


----------



## PeterDLai

I would have added one of those SHE9710 earphones to my recent Amazon.co.jp order if they had the black one in stock. Instead I added some Panasonic RP-HJE150 to my order for $7 just out of curiosity. Seems like a model exclusive to Japan, and if it doesn't sound any good at least I'll have another set of tips to play around with.


----------



## DannyBai

Those Panny's look interesting. If you like them, I'll have to order them as well on my next purchase.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peterdlai said:


> I would have added one of those SHE9710 earphones to my recent Amazon.co.jp order if they had the black one in stock. Instead I added some Panasonic RP-HJE150 to my order for $7 just out of curiosity. Seems like a model exclusive to Japan, and if it doesn't sound any good at least I'll have another set of tips to play around with.


 

 I think they have the HJE150 here in Canada. Pretty sure our local Shopper's Drug Mart has them...they look extremely familiar. I'll have to swing by and take a sneak peek tomorrow


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Glad your digging on them Dr blue. The Narmoo S1s are a solid upgrade on the older R1Ms for certain. I think guys that want to try something completely new with dual dynamic drivers. These have enough technicality and sound for our friends here on the discovery thread and all others on headfi. I am encouraged with Narmoos direction.
> 
> The S1s aren't the most refined but they are more satisfactory than I would like to admit. Especially considering their price.  I honestly believe Narmoo will continue to bring out better and better phones with ever new release of their phones. They match up with the Geek Out amazingly well and sound great on every dap I have tried them on. To be honest I have no idea if they continue to change as my pair has less than 100 hours on them. So it will be up to the early adapters to find out if they continue to tighten up and shine even more so.


 
 Yes indeed! I keep listening to these Narmoo S1s while I'm working at my computer, and i find myself closing my eyes and getting absorbed in the music
 like i do with much higher end phones....up to about 60 hours burn-in-play and they keep getting better...im pleasantly surprised...Traveling Wilbery's for
 example rocks out, vocals and instruments have proper place in soundstage on both cd and dvd of music videos of the Wilberys, and I forget to get work done...
 get "high" from the music...isnt that great!  I agree with you DS that they "aren't the most refined"  but they do a lot REALLY WELL, not a lens into the music like
 the Doppios, not as silky as the Tenores, not quite as analogue as the ON-1s but as they say in the dating world "i wouldn't throw em out of bed."....
 Definitely a keeper and a discovery recommendation to head-fiefs seeking a new sound at a modest price.  I was so encouraged by my experience with them
 i wrote Narmoo a thank you note for creating this sound at this price!!! (ps i paid for mine, no free audition sample here).  Sometimes the whole are just more than than the parts...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hey Discoverers!  Im co producing (for the 12th time) our own desert wilderness music festival! join us to have too much fun june 7th!
 its in New Mexico, about an hour NW of Albuquerque or S of Santa Fe..
  
 we have some major new mexico bands playing great great music all night, and world class DJs
 from Colorado who do shamanic trance music, all to benefit a great wilderness site that our family
 is preserving in a land trust for future generations....a super professional sound system is being
 used, and there will be lots of jamn' round bonfires, and wildness...pm me if you want more details
 or arrangements on how to join us....a musical reference experience for sure....


----------



## ericp10

Will Walter White be there?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

SURE....WALTER is ol friend of ours...his funeral was attended by about 200 live people at a ceremony here  till  they threw everyone out...walter wanders the land as does various other desert ghosts and luminaries, terrence mcKenna, etc.  but walter changed his evil ways since becoming transcendent, he serves organic chai and pancakes now...health food....thanks for asking!!! cause inquiring minds want to know....see 3sidedwhole.com or our FACEBOOK
 SPACE OASIS pages for more info......rumors of hendrix, lennon, elvis, harrison, etc etc showing up are being confirmed right now....and from the western edge of the rio puerco wildness you can see about 100 miles into volcanos, mesas, and depending on the light, you might see any of the above out there in the desert....after all its a SPACE OASIS...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

My IM 50s just arrived from CD Japan.  a tumultuous entry, as my heeler dog  Chaco nipped the mailwomans ankles as she handed me
 the package...luckily she wasn't hurt, and the package didn't fly at Chaco...
 Out of the box they really sound promising.  love that ATH house sound....new Mayall A SPECIAL LIFE blues album sounds listeniable
 immediately. have to work on tips to get a better fit..  btw, John sounds fabulous for recording a new blues album at age 80...
 switching over to burned in Narmoo S! sound is more rounded and graceful (of course sixty hours of burn in helps)  but  Narmoo's are
 definitely in same league, at 1/3 less the price≥≥.  harmonica is particularly well done...
 can't wait to hear burned in ATH sound however...some say the IM50s are better sounding than the IM70s at half the price....
  
 still seeing  ATH CKW1000 anniversary edition woodies for sale on ebay at ridiculous prices (150$)  compared to original overinflated 1K price...
 i wrote to one vendor who couldn't verify them as authentic but said he would refund if not...not very confidence building about them..
 i guess technology progress has left those in the dust anyway....still temping IF they were authentic.....


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> SURE....WALTER is ol friend of ours...his funeral was attended by about 200 live people at a ceremony here  till  they threw everyone out...walter wanders the land as does various other desert ghosts and luminaries, terrence mcKenna, etc.  but walter changed his evil ways since becoming transcendent, he serves organic chai and pancakes now...health food....thanks for asking!!! cause inquiring minds want to know....see 3sidedwhole.com or our FACEBOOK
> SPACE OASIS pages for more info......rumors of hendrix, lennon, elvis, harrison, etc etc showing up are being confirmed right now....and from the western edge of the rio puerco wildness you can see about 100 miles into volcanos, mesas, and depending on the light, you might see any of the above out there in the desert....after all its a SPACE OASIS...


----------



## hatefulsandwich

You know, I think the Porta Pros are the best investment I've made in this hobby so far. Yes, I've got better headphones and they're fantastic, but audiophilia is a double-edged sword. Nice, lossless FLAC files? Oh hells yes, those higher-end headphones are just grand. But low-quality audio on online videos, for example, is just repugnant. The higher-end headphones become impractical. 
  
 I have a friend who's sort of a producer-come-sound-engineer-hobbyist, has heard some of the best speakers out there, calls himself an audio snob. Told him about these Porta Pros - they're not the second coming of or anything, but just so appealing. In true audiophilia buzzkill style, he wasn't even remotely interested. Cheaper headphone with a coloured sound signature? "I want to hear the music as the artist/sound engineer intended it."  Yaaaawn. Alpha males of audiophilia? This chimp's got better things to do. 
  
 Anyway. I know this is just nonsense babbletalk now. Point is, Porta Pros make me real happy. Everyone should have a pair as excellent beater 'phones.


----------



## waynes world

hatefulsandwich said:


> You know, I think the Porta Pros are the best investment I've made in this hobby so far. Yes, I've got better headphones and they're fantastic, but audiophilia is a double-edged sword. Nice, lossless FLAC files? Oh hells yes, those higher-end headphones are just grand. But low-quality audio on online videos, for example, is just repugnant. The higher-end headphones become impractical.
> 
> I have a friend who's sort of a producer-come-sound-engineer-hobbyist, has heard some of the best speakers out there, calls himself an audio snob. Told him about these Porta Pros - they're not the second coming of or anything, but just so appealing. In true audiophilia buzzkill style, he wasn't even remotely interested. Cheaper headphone with a coloured sound signature? "I want to hear the music as the artist/sound engineer intended it."  Yaaaawn. Alpha males of audiophilia? This chimp's got better things to do.
> 
> Anyway. I know this is just nonsense babbletalk now. Point is, Porta Pros make me real happy. Everyone should have a pair as excellent beater 'phones.


 
  
 Yup. Those and the AKG K403's. Trying to figure out which ones I like most. I think the K403's, but they are both fantastic.


----------



## mochill

Don't forget about the ostry


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Tip on the Narmoo S1s, with my NOS DAC and Vali as a preamp/Cambridge 12 as amp, they have an really excellent bass in them
 IF you get them positioned rightly at the beginning of the ear camel.
 too deep and the bass goes away, not enough in and the bass gets muddy...at the right point BAM the soundstage clarifies and
 instruments have separation and the bass has clear impact., including sub bass such as synths, etc. a real treat  manuel tuning...
 this is with stock tip...more explorations with them should be useful with different tips and sources...they continue to surprise me..


----------



## B9Scrambler

drbluenewmexico said:


> Tip on the Narmoo S1s, with my NOS DAC and Vali as a preamp/Cambridge 12 as amp, they have an really excellent bass in them
> IF you get them positioned rightly at the beginning of the ear camel.
> too deep and the bass goes away, not enough in and the bass gets muddy...at the right point BAM the soundstage clarifies and
> instruments have separation and the bass has clear impact., including sub bass such as synths, etc. a real treat  manuel tuning...
> this is with stock tip...more explorations with them should be useful with different tips and sources...they continue to surprise me..


 

 I just received mine today...they are pretty awesome so far.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Tip on the Narmoo S1s, with my NOS DAC and Vali as a preamp/Cambridge 12 as amp, they have an really excellent bass in them
> IF you get them positioned rightly at the beginning of the ear camel.
> too deep and the bass goes away, not enough in and the bass gets muddy...at the right point BAM the soundstage clarifies and
> instruments have separation and the bass has clear impact., including sub bass such as synths, etc. a real treat  manuel tuning...
> this is with stock tip...more explorations with them should be useful with different tips and sources...they continue to surprise me..




Cool-have mine on the burn in unit, take a listen in a bit (requires me taking of the GO1K/On1, not an easy task, I tell you).
These things are very revealing...these (and the Shure 1540, which fight their way into the rotation here and there...better soundstage and detail than the On1, but not as much fun!!!) let you hear amazing things. Was listening to Hi-Rez download Aretha Franklin's Greatest hits (HDTracks) with my daughter, home from college, and she noticed, then I did too, when Aretha was too close to the mike and overloading the signal! Not something you need to hear, maybe better if you don't, but the level of resolution is just outstanding!


hatefulsandwich said:


> You know, I think the Porta Pros are the best investment I've made in this hobby so far. Yes, I've got better headphones and they're fantastic, but audiophilia is a double-edged sword. Nice, lossless FLAC files? Oh hells yes, those higher-end headphones are just grand. But low-quality audio on online videos, for example, is just repugnant. The higher-end headphones become impractical.
> 
> I have a friend who's sort of a producer-come-sound-engineer-hobbyist, has heard some of the best speakers out there, calls himself an audio snob. Told him about these Porta Pros - they're not the second coming of or anything, but just so appealing. In true audiophilia buzzkill style, he wasn't even remotely interested. Cheaper headphone with a coloured sound signature? "I want to hear the music as the artist/sound engineer intended it."  Yaaaawn. Alpha males of audiophilia? This chimp's got better things to do.
> 
> Anyway. I know this is just nonsense babbletalk now. Point is, Porta Pros make me real happy. Everyone should have a pair as excellent beater 'phones.




Interesting about the audiophile friend's approach to the Porta Pros...I actually first heard of them through a recommendation in Stereophile, the bible of high end audio, and bought a pair many years ago based on the recommendation. I haven't been without a pair since (20+ years). They actually have a specific function for me-I'm a biker, like to take bicycle rides and find music helpful to get up those hills. The Porta Pros, aside from sounding good, imo, fit nicely under a bike helmet with the thin metal band, and allow the sound of traffic in, a big positive to me when cars are coming up behind me on thin mountain uphill roads, I know they are there and can bike accordingly. Haven't found another set of phones that can do all of the above as well.

From the 'Why the hell did I do that"" department...I bought HDTracks hi-rez download of this, beats the heck out of me why...(to make matters worse, bought the whole rediculous album, not just the track)



[COLOR=FF00AA]definitely in same league, at 1/3 less the price≥≥.  harmonica is particularly well done...
can't wait to hear burned in ATH sound however...some say the IM50s are better sounding than the IM70s at half the price....[/COLOR]

Have the IM70, so far haven't done anything for me, always have fit issues with this kind of iem shape, but think the sound sig isn't doing it for me...

From the "Why the hell did I do that" department, volume 2...another HDTrack album download in Hi-Rez that I have no clue what got into me at the moment...


----------



## ericp10

Along with the TE-05, the JVC Spiral Dot tips are magical with the KEF M200, and the RE400. With the former, the M200's bass is tamed and placed more in balance with the mids and highs. The sound is amazingly quite spacious. The RE400's reference sound quality - just like the TE-05 - is pushed up a couple more notches with Spiral Dot tips. Clarity and transparency is just on another level, and the tips thickens the bass to satisfactory levels. Separation levels are also boosted, and the tips have given a new appreciation for the RE400. Bass is perfect really, and hitting very low when called upon. I'm listening through my Schiit Modi and Vali DAC/Amp combo.
  
  
 One other thing, if you want to hear more highs out of your FX850 (bordering on too harsh but still not quite there), the super wide tips that come with the DN-1000 and DN-900 are an excellent choice. These tips also have a some sort of spiral design within the tubing. It increases the treble in the Woodie, and tames the bass a bit more. Not really a sound signature for me, but it didn't sound bad, and it is sure to please those who love highs the way I love bass and mids. It was on the border of being too harsh for me, but didn't quite make it. The way tips can drastically change the sound of earphones is simply amazing. Happy listening!


----------



## waynes world

Excellent info @ericp10! And "JVC Spiral Dot tips are magical with the KEF M200"? Hmmm!


----------



## mochill

Really need to get the kc06 gold and A ericp


----------



## Dsnuts

Them JVC tips are awesome. They are akin to getting new silver coated OFC cables as an upgrade for your phones. I threw them immediately on my new CKR10s I got today.
  
 You guys know bout these things?

  
 These new AT phones are exactly that. NEW. As in I have never heard AT do this type of sound before. I have to get used to this sound first before I do any impressions on them.. These are a new direction for AT.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Really need to get the kc06 gold and A ericp


 
  
  
 I may check it out mochill, but I just don't feel at the moment that I need another earphone. I am very content with what I own right now.


----------



## mochill

They are awesome imho


----------



## Vain III

mochill said:


> They are awesome imho




What's not awesome IYO? 

JKing, mate. Keep hyping them and I might have to get them myself.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Excellent info @ericp10
> ! And "JVC Spiral Dot tips are magical with the KEF M200"? Hmmm!




Get a pair of FX850s and get 3 pairs of Spiral Dot tips for Free!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Them JVC tips are awesome. They are akin to getting new silver coated OFC cables as an upgrade for your phones. I threw them immediately on my new CKR10s I got today.
> 
> You guys know bout these things?
> 
> ...


 
 +1
  
 I had a mixed impression when I first heard it, as did danny.
  
 But dang is it awesome!


----------



## mochill

Oh no you didn't ... But dayumm does this kc06A(amazing) sound amazing


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Oh no you didn't ... But dayumm does this kc06A(amazing) sound amazing


 
 Oh yez I did!
  
 only because I'm ignorant!
  
 I think I might have enough funds for the kc06a. Are they in stock?


----------



## mochill

In two three weeks


----------



## hatefulsandwich

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting about the audiophile friend's approach to the Porta Pros...I actually first heard of them through a recommendation in Stereophile, the bible of high end audio, and bought a pair many years ago based on the recommendation. I haven't been without a pair since (20+ years). They actually have a specific function for me-I'm a biker, like to take bicycle rides and find music helpful to get up those hills. The Porta Pros, aside from sounding good, imo, fit nicely under a bike helmet with the thin metal band, and allow the sound of traffic in, a big positive to me when cars are coming up behind me on thin mountain uphill roads, I know they are there and can bike accordingly. Haven't found another set of phones that can do all of the above as well.




Well, it is the irony, really. Says he's not interested in cheap, colored headphones, has already "played that game" and wants one good pair of flat headphones rather than tons of cheap ones that don't give you the music as the "artist intended". That line's such a joke to me because, as far as I'm concerned, everything has an effect on audio, there is in fact no universally accepted reference and everything is subjective. It's all just snobbery to me, really. Like I say, beating of the chest by the audiophile apes trying to establish dominance. He's done the sound engineering courses and has heard the world's best speakers playing vinyl off of the best turntables, blahblahblah, so anything in my measley, non-audiophile sound engineer experience is pretty much invalidated.

It's pretty frustrating that he's the only person I know IRL with substantial interest in headphones, but he's also the last person I actually want to share that interest with because of his patronising attitude.

Anyway, back on topic. Really looking forward to my A Ostriches, but wonder if I'll get them before other people waiting on the June stock. And I still don't have my Geek - unsurprisingly I didn't hear back from LH on my shipping. I'll kick up a fuss if I get to a month from the last USPS update and no-show. When I see how people complain about their packages being a day late, I just have to shake my head.


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> +1
> 
> I had a mixed impression when I first heard it, as did danny.
> 
> But dang is it awesome!


 

 No mixed impression from me. If these open up like I think they are going to with burn in..These are going to be something else. My initial thoughts here.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/712460/new-audio-technica-ckr-series-ckr10-ckr9-ckr7/315#post_10551576


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> No mixed impression from me. If these open up like I think they are going to with burn in..These are going to be something else. My initial thoughts here.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/712460/new-audio-technica-ckr-series-ckr10-ckr9-ckr7/315#post_10551576


 
 Was the treble to your liking?
  
 I shouldn't have included danny in the earlier post. I just wanted to state that the treble is what left me mixed.
  
 Other than that, it was great.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't find the treble lacking or rolled off too early or anything like that.. These had somewhat delicate treble on open listen but has gained in some body and fullness since. Danny told me he hear more treble presence on the 2nd day of burn in so I can sense these will open up in sound more so with burn in. So not a final conclusion on the sound but so far. Yes I am very impressed..


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> Excellent info @ericp10! And "JVC Spiral Dot tips are magical with the KEF M200"? Hmmm!


 
 I need to get them for my M200.  My issue with M200 is that they are too bassy!  I'm currently using V-moda Bliss 3.0 tips that you recommended, which are indeed better than stock.


----------



## mikaveli06

ive come full circle, and im back to my ASG-2.  Trying to uncover the difference between asg2 and 2.5.....really waiting on possible upgrade for a version where the bass leans more to sub bass than mid.


----------



## ericp10

Amazing through the PHVI (connected to the DX50)!!!


----------



## ericp10

Okay, try as they may, the JVC Spiral Dot tips can't pull the clarity level up on the CKS100 and FXZ100 to equal the FX850. Both of those are still quite good sounding earphones to my ears, but not on the level of the FX850. Then I realize how much more detail is coming through the FX850 and the PHVI headphones. Just wow!


----------



## mochill

Yuuuuuup...those tips plus the tenores is end game for me ...bye bye head-fi now just need my x7


----------



## PeterDLai

mochill said:


> Yuuuuuup...those tips plus the tenores is end game for me ...bye bye head-fi now just need my x7


 
  
 So how many more Tenores are you buying?


----------



## osiris1

ericp10 said:


> Okay, try as they may, the JVC Spiral Dot tips can't pull the clarity level up on the CKS100 and FXZ100 to equal the FX850. Both of those are still quite good sounding earphones to my ears, but not on the level of the FX850. Then I realize how much more detail is coming through the FX850 and the PHVI headphones. Just wow!


 
 do the Spiral Dot tips fit the FZX100? also, let's say a Large on these would be same as a Large on the FXZ100 stock tips? thinking of buying a box to try. thanks.


----------



## mochill

The spiral dot tips fit everything I put them on ...makes everything more coherent


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> Yuuuuuup...those tips plus the tenores is end game for me ...bye bye head-fi now just need my x7


 
 What about the Tralucent Ref 1 mate!


----------



## mochill

Yes , but I ain't paying $1660+$1100 ...it'll. Be a gift so yes I'll take it fo fweeee


----------



## Exesteils

nehcrow said:


> What about the Tralucent Ref 1 mate!




More interested in the Noble Kaiser10 with Waynes Proton balanced cable ran out of the AK240. :drool:


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> Yes , but I ain't paying $1660+$1100 ...it'll. Be a gift so yes I'll take it fo fweeee


 
 Pfffft, who needs the uber cable


----------



## mochill

I want hd800 bass kick, whatever that sounds like ...


----------



## mochill

Me cuz I'm not payin


----------



## akarise

exesteils said:


> More interested in the Noble Kaiser10 with Waynes Proton balanced cable ran out of the AK240. :drool:


 
  
 That Kaiser 10 looks insane... I wonder if it sounds as good as it looks. $1600 for an IEM is just wayy too much though. Almost worth my entire desktop setup. And that's not even including the cable plus other customizations...


----------



## nehcrow

exesteils said:


> More interested in the Noble Kaiser10 with Waynes Proton balanced cable ran out of the AK240. :drool:


 
 :OOOO
 I would die of eargasms


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> vlenbo said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...



Do you still think I should get the FX850?


----------



## hatefulsandwich

We should start a betting pool on how long Mochill's end-game IEM lasts before being dethroned by his latest acquisition. 
  
 So, let's see. I fear I may lose my sanity if I attempt to trawl through any more than the posts that pulled up the two most recent "favourite" declarations.
 16/05/2014 - Zero Audio Tenores
 15/05/2014 - Ostry KC06A 
  
 Those poor little KC06A's didn't even sit on the throne for a day. SMH.


----------



## Hazelsteel

So, Tenores vs KC06a vs DM2?


----------



## Francisk

Let's start a "Battle of the budget IEMs" poll


----------



## mochill

I didn't state. That they are end game material (kc06A ) but the tenores are definitely


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> Do you still think I should get the FX850?


 

 Everyone should get a pair. I will do a better comparison when I get a chance but for now save that cash. These are exciting times for mid fi.


----------



## Kamakahah

akarise said:


> That Kaiser 10 looks insane... I wonder if it sounds as good as it looks. $1600 for an IEM is just wayy too much though. Almost worth my entire desktop setup. And that's not even including the cable plus other customizations...



It sounds pretty amazing. Was at a meeting and it was thrust into my ears without me knowing what it was. I can't believe how small it is for the number of drivers inside. I listened and loved it. The size made me think it was the 5 (which I could justify buying). Sadly, its current price is too rich for my blood.


----------



## mochill

What is the sound like if I may ask


----------



## Kamakahah

mochill said:


> What is the sound like if I may ask




I don't trust my memory that well to really comment. It was months ago at the SoCal meet. I only demoed them for a few songs. 
They made a lasting impression, which usually doesn't happen for me in a meet environment. That impression being that I enjoyed the signature and that everything seemed to be right where it should. I was just enjoying rather than analyzing.


----------



## mochill

Neutral sound and slight warmth


----------



## Kamakahah

mochill said:


> Neutral sound and slight warmth




Maybe. I have a few different preferences for signature. I think I had just been listening to LFFs Enigma out of the Liquid cobalt before doing the demo so my point reference isn't what it would be at home.

I'm sure there are plenty of detailed reviews on the Noble thread.
(new phones auto correct is killing me)


----------



## akarise

kamakahah said:


> It sounds pretty amazing. Was at a meeting and it was thrust into my ears without me knowing what it was. I can't believe how small it is for the number of drivers inside. I listened and loved it. The size made me think it was the 5 (which I could justify buying). Sadly, its current price is too rich for my blood.


 
  
 Did you get a chance to compare it to the Roxanne? If I remember correctly, they have the same base price and directly compete with each other.


----------



## mochill

they look beautiful for sure


----------



## Kamakahah

akarise said:


> Did you get a chance to compare it to the Roxanne? If I remember correctly, they have the same base price and directly compete with each other.




I didn't. I was there early with a handful of others while many tables were still setting up. The gentleman from JH was just sitting there so I did stop by and put some time on the JH13 pro fp. I quickly got swept up into the meet and when I came back around try them, the table was swamped.

Edit: *Woot! 1500th post.*


----------



## hydroninja

so what earphone is the new $20 ish bang for buck thing to get right now?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kamakahah said:


> I didn't. I was there early with a handful of others while many tables were still setting up. The gentleman from JH was just sitting there so I did stop by and put some time on the JH13 pro fp. I quickly got swept up into the meet and when I came back around try them, the table was swamped.
> 
> Edit: *Woot! 1500th post.*


 
 Congrats on the Supremus knighting! I'm almost there...just you wait, HS. Just you wait.
  


hydroninja said:


> so what earphone is the new $20 ish bang for buck thing to get right now?


 
 Xiaomi Pistons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 $25 USD ordering from *penonaudio.com*, $18 when you live in China; shipping costs included in the price (actual price $16).


----------



## Pastapipo

hydroninja said:


> so what earphone is the new $20 ish bang for buck thing to get right now?




Xiaomi piston but if you can find it:intopic jazz i57


----------



## hydroninja

are the pistons better then the jvc hafx40 or the mh1 , i currently have the hafx40 and am considering getting the mh1


----------



## mochill

mh1 is better then the pistons for sure


----------



## 7S Cameron

hydroninja said:


> are the pistons better then the jvc hafx40 or the mh1 , i currently have the hafx40 and am considering getting the mh1



What source will you be using?


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> mh1 is better then the pistons for sure




Far more balanced sound, if you can cope with the cable. 
What kind of music will you be listening to?


----------



## akarise

kamakahah said:


> I didn't. I was there early with a handful of others while many tables were still setting up. The gentleman from JH was just sitting there so I did stop by and put some time on the JH13 pro fp. I quickly got swept up into the meet and when I came back around try them, the table was swamped.
> 
> Edit: *Woot! 1500th post.*


 
  
 So did you like the Kaiser 10 a lot more than the JH13?
  
 Congrats on the Supremus status!


----------



## mochill

I have zmf recabled mh1..so no cable problems


----------



## Kamakahah

akarise said:


> So did you like the Kaiser 10 a lot more than the JH13?
> 
> Congrats on the Supremus status!


 
The K10 did suit my personal preferences at that time better than the JH13. 
I only listened to them both for a relatively short period of time in a meet environment so it's hard to say I'd feel the same given the time to compare them appropriately.

I'd highly suggest demoing them for yourself.


----------



## mochill

Hmmm want the ak240 and translucent ref 1 but can only chose one


----------



## akarise

kamakahah said:


> The K10 did suit my personal preferences at that time better than the JH13.
> I only listened to them both for a relatively short period of time in a meet environment so it's hard to say I'd feel the same given the time to compare them appropriately.
> 
> I'd highly suggest demoing them for yourself.


 
  
 Unfortunately there's not any meets around where I live so I doubt that I'll be able to. Plus I'm never gonna spend that much on IEMs so I was just asking out of curiosity haha.


----------



## mochill

So I see ak240 will be discontinued ...and replaced with a worse player at the same price... So I might invest in the 240


----------



## hydroninja

7s cameron said:


> What source will you be using?


 
 sansa fuze v2 rockboxed


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, my birthday in about an hour and a half, just came back from a GREAT jazz show at The Jazz Standard, saw the Gil Evans Project...just FABULOUS!!!

First, going to wish myself Happy Birthday with my 2 favorite birthday tracks...


And next...


some Dogwalk Discoveries soon...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, Discovery time
Gotta post Gil Evans, just saw a great show of his music (he passed on a while again), tihs is his orchestra playing Hendrix, with Sting doing the vocals.


More later...


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> Hmmm want the ak240 and translucent ref 1 but can only chose one


 
 Ref 1 fo sho
 Drive it from Sansa Clip+ - done


----------



## esteebin

Happy birthday Dr.Jazz
We may not know each other, but we're all friends here in head-fi.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

esteebin said:


> Happy birthday Dr.Jazz
> We may not know each other, but we're all friends here in head-fi.


 
 Yes, Happy Birthday doctorjazz.
 You need a cake...a Head-Fi cake!


----------



## mochill

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DR. JAZZ hope you have a wonderful day and great time with your famm


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, my birthday in about an hour and a half, just came back from a GREAT jazz show at The Jazz Standard, saw the Gil Evans Project...just FABULOUS!!!
> 
> First, going to wish myself Happy Birthday with my 2 favorite birthday tracks...
> 
> ...




Happy birthday doctor jazz!

Yojre an awesome headfier! Listening to these tunes soon. Will probably post something too.


Have a wonderful remainder of your day.


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday doctorjazz.
> You need a cake...a Head-Fi cake!



Headphones, earphones, amps, dacs, speakers playing today is your birthday everywhere around that delicious cake.


----------



## ericp10

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Exesteils

Woot, the Doc has the same birthday as me!  Happy Birthday to both of us!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Party, party, party! Get out your annoying little moving pictures and let's have a gif party, party, party! @sfwalcer! You've been slacking on your trolling duties, boy. The Discovery Thread needs you .


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HAPPY BIRTHAY TO DOCTORJazz and EXESTEILS!  may music grace your birthday with wonderful vibrations and
 joy!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Insomnia earphone listening lesson last night:'
  
 Stayed up a good part of the night listening to Phillips TX2 and comparing them to ATH IM50.
 The ATH were great a first after about 50 hrs of burn in, with assertive vocals and good bass.
 But treble started being annoying and sibilant and had to stop listening after a couple of hours
 and put them back on burn in bench.  However could clearly hear the ATH sound i adore
 coming out and see their potential.  seems like a long range winner, esp. at that price point. after
 all my CKS1000s took 400 plus hours of burn in to be optimal...crazy...i just saw one of the FOD
 earphones, the Ostry KC06 were marketing with the slogan of "no burn in necessary".  wondering
 how they are doing that and if it really is true...
  
 Successor in my insomnia audio mania season was the 60 hour burned in Phillips TX2.  they were
 much kinder to my ears and kept me up for 3 more hours listening on an LG tablet with no external\
 DAP or amp through Poweramp.  Very musical sound, which rounded off the harshness of the mp3
 files and made the lyrics clearer than the ATH IM50S and conveyed the core of the musical communiction
 well, with excellent pace and rhythmn...vocals not as silky as Tenores or Singulos, but had a significant
 virtue of all around musical adaptiveness...Broken Bells sounded coherent and the crazed electronica
 that Dangermouse mixed in with Shins frontman James Mercer worked very well, better in fact than more
 expensive phones like the On-1.  It was a case of less is more, less detail and dynamics in the TX2 but
 better overall gestalt of the musical experience.  i could hear the meaning of the song and the lyrics
 were clear in a really new way.  Seems like this is the trend in mid fi budget phones (50$ range) lately,
 such as the Narmoo S1s etc, TX2,   quality all around sound, competent capable, but no stunning detail or sparkle.
 Really good for tablets, smartphones, etc with no amplification.  not exactly "hi fi" but not low fi. serve a purpose.
 sometimes a good one for late night listening.  
  
 but its dawn and I'm back to my On1s listening through the VALI and  a 20 watt Cambridge audio model 12 preamp.
 way more detail and dynamics and glorious wooden vibrations.  
  
 I guess i need to invest in in those JVC 850s to go to the next iem level of the sound i seek, although the HOPE VI are calling
 my name also...


----------



## thatBeatsguy

drbluenewmexico said:


> Insomnia earphone listening lesson last night:'
> 
> Stayed up a good part of the night listening to Phillips TX2 and comparing them to ATH IM50.
> The ATH were great a first after about 50 hrs of burn in, with assertive vocals and good bass.
> ...


 
 They probably burned them in already before releasing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You never know...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

YES it would be nice if headphone manufacturers had some more respect for their consumers and
 burned in their phones before shipping....but thats unlikely to happen.  even high end audio
 designer manufacturers like Zu audio recommend burning in their speakers, interconnects, etc
 for 400 hours or more for fully tuned sound....it would be nice if there could be
 a PREBURNED (PB) symbol on audio products if they were burned in before shipped, or not...
 ps  of course sometimes used equipment has the advantaged of being burned in already!


----------



## mochill

Happy birthday exesteils


----------



## mochill

They probably burned it in but not enough because it still changes with burn in


----------



## doctorjazz

exesteils said:


> Woot, the Doc has the same birthday as me!  Happy Birthday to both of us!




Cool, man, have a GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!
dragged 3/4 of my immediate family to hear the Gil Evans Project last night, Jazz Standard (worth going to just for the food), drag them to a jazz brunch in Manhattan this afternoon, by the time it's all done, probably have spent enough to get high end phones, but having a blast, must say, and something about live shows-a big band, for heaven's sake-that is special, can't duplicate a good night on any gear imo.



I'll have an extra beer (?bloody mary?) in your honor 
Gotta go walk the dog, later.


AND THANKS TO YOU ALL FOR THE GOOD WISHES! ALWAYS FUN HERE AT HEAD-FI, GREAT CREW HERE!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy birthday fellas.


----------



## Pastapipo

Congratulations!


----------



## jant71

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!



Jant got the idea!

Happy birthday exesteils!

Its unfortunate that only one of you keeps that headphone...in your stomach!


----------



## doctorjazz

jant71 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!




Tasty, but think it would be even better with an upgraded silver cable...


----------



## Exesteils

These on the FX850s. Hahahahahah. Happy Birthday everyone! (I'm drunk)


----------



## mochill

^ that cake will be delicious


----------



## drbluenewmexico

head-fiers can have their cake and listen to it too!


----------



## Pastapipo

Try this on your FX850:  "Weight of Love - The Black Keys"  
  
 Absolute masterpiece from the black keys. Youtube only has the low quality version and it doesn't compliment the song, but if you insist; Here's the link
  
 I didn't bring any IEMs, so I'm listening to them trough my Creative Aurvana Live, which caresses the song like only the touch of a new love in spring can.


----------



## ericp10

pastapipo said:


> Try this on your FX850:  "Weight of Love - The Black Keys"
> 
> Absolute masterpiece from the black keys. Youtube only has the low quality version and it doesn't compliment the song, but if you insist; Here's the link
> 
> I didn't bring any IEMs, so I'm listening to them trough my Creative Aurvana Live, which caresses the song like only the touch of a new love in spring can.


 




  
 Listening to song (album actually) now through my Schitt Vali and Modi. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Listening to song (album actually) now through my Schitt Vali and Modi. Excellent suggestion.


 
 isn't that a great album too?  new Rolling Stone has big article on the Keys and this album in particular thats very interesting...
 is the CD version a lot better sonically than the YouTube version or amazon mps3?  high rez out yet?
 the Keys make fun of high rez equipment in an interview i read, so i wonder....and most of their albums are "low fi" even
 on vinyl...anyway I've been listening to DEEP BLUE for days on the cloud through ATH RE700S, TX2S, IM50S and other
 gear of that ilk...actually sonds better than on my On-1s... Dangermouse was co artist on this Keys album and its saturated
 with strange buzzing noises and synth warbles that get confusing to really good phones, but that the ones mentioned above
 seem integrate into a coherent gestalt....nature of the beast i think...


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> isn't that a great album too?  new Rolling Stone has big article on the Keys and this album in particular thats very interesting...
> is the CD version a lot better sonically than the YouTube version or amazon mps3?  high rez out yet?


 
 Yeah, but the hi-rez version is badly compressed like the CD. The vinyl on the other hand seems to be decent enough http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=The+Black+Keys&album=Turn


----------



## esteebin

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-XBAH3-Hybrid-Driver-Headphones/dp/B00FJISZ28
  
 Has this ship sailed?
  
 Sony XBA-H3 $240 on Amazon
  
 lowest price according to camelcamelcamel


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> Yeah, but the hi-rez version is badly compressed like the CD. The vinyl on the other hand seems to be decent enough http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=The+Black+Keys&album=Turn


 
 whoa, thats interesting data on the dynamic range difference of the vinyl, hi res files and cd.  think i will track down a vinyl copy.of DEEP BLUE...
 Thats crazy info, is that typically true of a lot of new cds and high res files??


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> isn't that a great album too?  new Rolling Stone has big article on the Keys and this album in particular thats very interesting...
> is the CD version a lot better sonically than the YouTube version or amazon mps3?  high rez out yet?
> the Keys make fun of high rez equipment in an interview i read, so i wonder....and most of their albums are "low fi" even
> on vinyl...anyway I've been listening to DEEP BLUE for days on the cloud through ATH RE700S, TX2S, IM50S and other
> ...


 
  
  
 I've never heard a high res. album, but this album is far from lo-fi. I never listened to the youtube version. I bought the CD from amazon, and they sent me automatically a mp3 version. It sounds marvelous. Great out the FX850, and very very good out to of the TE-05.


----------



## Dsnuts

Took the plunge on some Singolos, CKR5s and some Tenors. Never owned them so might as well jump aboard. Can't wait to hear em all. It is a good time to be in the hobby.


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> whoa, thats interesting data on the dynamic range difference of the vinyl, hi res files and cd.  think i will track down a vinyl copy.of DEEP BLUE...
> Thats crazy info, is that typically true of a lot of new cds and high res files??


 
 Well, this has been discussed many times. Some people will argue that the vinyl measurements aren't 100% accurate due to added noise and such but the fact is that if a CD uses a compressed master and the vinyl doesn't, the vinyl is always the clear winner and you don't need expensive headphones to hear the difference. Of course, this is not a universal thing - often there are CD releases that use the same master as the vinyl release and that master can be either good or bad, so sometimes both may be highly compressed. The same goes for the HD releases - there are some great HD releases with high dynamic range and superb sound but very often the HD releases use the same master as the CD and IMO that totally makes then unworthy of the premium price. But hi-res vs CD quality is not something I want to discuss yet again. I'll just say that often the reason people are impressed with 24bit stuff whether it's a hi-res release or a vinyl rip is only because of the superior dynamic range of the particular release and not its bit depth.
 The sad reality is that the Loudness war is still going strong and a ton of great albums are just destroyed by it but probably the good thing for all the studios is that the average listener seems to still not realize that. For instance, most people still claim that Adele's albums sound fantastic and they still measure sound quality by how loud a song is, completely unaware of what dynamic range is, what it does and what pile of garbage some retard in the studio has created from a great album.


----------



## PinkFloydQ

es18 vs she3590??


----------



## ericp10

Oh exciting time to be in this hobby with all of the mid-fi choices. I'm using the Doppios connected to the Schitt Modi and Vali and large small opening Heaven V tips. The imaging and instrument separation is something mind-boggling. I just can't imagine the Tenore sounding better than this here, but I will find out soon enough. Not as dynamic sounding as the BA-200, but pushing in that direction. Yet, the BA-200 couldn't dream of having the clarity, instrument separation and transparency I'm hearing out of the Doppios... Just stunning to my ears. And also the sub bass is excellent coming out of a dual BA. I have to say the Doppios, TE-05, V and FX850 do something extremely well that's better than the other ones. TE-05 pushing toward a BA sound, and the Doppios pushing toward a dynamic sound. Okay, need to force them out of my ears so that I can go to bed. Good night.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Oh exciting time to be in this hobby with all of the mid-fi choices. I'm using the Doppios connected to the Schitt Modi and Vali and large small opening Heaven V tips. The imaging and instrument separation is something mind-boggling. I just can't imagine the Tenore sounding better than this here, but I will find out soon enough. Not as dynamic sounding as the BA-200, but pushing in that direction. Yet, the BA-200 couldn't dream of having the clarity, instrument separation and transparency I'm hearing out of the Doppios... Just stunning to my ears. And also the sub bass is excellent coming out of a dual BA. I have to say the Doppios, TE-05, V and FX850 do something extremely well that's better than the other ones. TE-05 pushing toward a BA sound, and the Doppios pushing toward a dynamic sound. Okay, need to force them out of my ears so that I can go to bed. Good night.


 
 Yeah but you have to sit up all night to compare iem's for us.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Yeah but you have to sit up all night to compare iem's for us.


 
  
  
 lol... so true. The heck with a 9 to 5....back to my real job! lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Who needs sleep when u can lusten to these magic aidio tools???


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Oh, my. I don't know when they started offering it because they certainly never used to back when the JVC FXZ200 was a thing, but I've just discovered that Tenso now forwards to South Africa.

Oh me, oh my. Think I'd best just... Not investigate any further until I'm done with my studies and have a real job again. Yes indeed.


----------



## Dsnuts

When ordering Tenso.. Just go crazy on the purchases the more you buy the more you save on shipping. lol. 3 to 4 iems and phones at a time. Gotta maximize that shipping and handling charge.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

dsnuts said:


> When ordering Tenso.. Just go crazy on the purchases the more you buy the more you save on shipping. lol. 3 to 4 iems and phones at a time. Gotta maximize that shipping and handling charge.




You are the Devil.


----------



## Pastapipo

drbluenewmexico said:


> isn't that a great album too?  new Rolling Stone has big article on the Keys and this album in particular thats very interesting...
> is the CD version a lot better sonically than the YouTube version or amazon mps3?  high rez out yet?
> the Keys make fun of high rez equipment in an interview i read, so i wonder....and most of their albums are "low fi" even
> on vinyl...anyway I've been listening to DEEP BLUE for days on the cloud through ATH RE700S, TX2S, IM50S and other
> ...


 
  idk but the youtube version sounded like a 128kbs mp3 out of my laptop. 
 The flac (only around 800kbs) sounded smooth out of my galaxy s4. The youtube version didn't sound bad out of the phone either now i've tested it...
 I don't have any real hifi gear to test it :'(


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Took the plunge on some Singolos, CKR5s and some Tenors. Never owned them so might as well jump aboard. Can't wait to hear em all. It is a good time to be in the hobby.


 
 Congratulations DS on the Singulos and Tenores coming your way.  Looking forward to your experiences with them! CKR5s should be interestiing
 .are they a low budget bro of the CKR9 and 10s?? my birthday is coming up also so.  Besides a headphone cake, , i always upgrade some audio to celebrate, lots of amazing newtools to choose from for June!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Yeah but you have to sit up all night to compare iem's for us.


 
 DANNYBAI, hope you got some sleep!  I fell asleep with my new PhillipsTX2 in my ears and woke up
 several albums later dreaming i was awake...or something like that.  Those TX2s are growing on me, but
 the Doppios blow almost everything else in my house out of the water. and the price is plummeting.  EricP10,
 what are your secrets for living on audio instead of sleep????


----------



## peter123

My TX2 should arrive tomorrow, also got the Tenor's on the way. Together with the Ostry KC06 and Havi B3's that I already have this should make an interesting budget shootout


----------



## doctorjazz

There's a thread on hi rez files here, look for it later... The Beck HDTracks release came under fire for not really being hi rez, same site quoted. Sounds fabulous to me, but I'd have to buy the last, CD, mp3 and hi rez versions to be able to say what, if any, differences there are. bit rate/depth make a difference, I'm sure, but a poor recording won't be improved with a higher bit rate. There's lots that make up the final sound. A few years back JVC had a series called XRCD, great sounding discs, regular red book data, but the digits were transferred in a very meticulous way, disc pressing also handled similarly, and got superior sound at red book resolution. More later, gotta get back to the real world, had a fun weekend :-D


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Oh exciting time to be in this hobby with all of the mid-fi choices. I'm using the Doppios connected to the Schitt Modi and Vali and large small opening Heaven V tips. The imaging and instrument separation is something mind-boggling. I just can't imagine the Tenore sounding better than this here, but I will find out soon enough. Not as dynamic sounding as the BA-200, but pushing in that direction. Yet, the BA-200 couldn't dream of having the clarity, instrument separation and transparency I'm hearing out of the Doppios... Just stunning to my ears. And also the sub bass is excellent coming out of a dual BA. I have to say the Doppios, TE-05, V and FX850 do something extremely well that's better than the other ones. TE-05 pushing toward a BA sound, and the Doppios pushing toward a dynamic sound. Okay, need to force them out of my ears so that I can go to bed. Good night.


 
 Do you still find Doppio below Dunu DN-1000 and FAD Heaven V?


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Do you still find Doppio below Dunu DN-1000 and FAD Heaven V?


 
  
 Great question and a bit difficult to answer. Hmmm? Technically, yes. For example, there's a separation factor I remember when owning the DN-1000 that the Doppio can't reproduce (although it came a little close to it yesterday while having my Doppio connected to the my Schitt Modi and Vali DAC/amp combo. And mids are still more superb in the V than the Doppio to me.
  
 Now, if we're talking about enjoyment factor, I would say that the three are about equal to my ears. I did, however, sell my DN-1000, and I don't really miss it (well I miss its unique signature, but not enough to be in a rush to buy it again). I hope that helps.


----------



## Grayson73

hazelsteel said:


> So, Tenores vs KC06a vs DM2?


 
 Yes, please.  Mochill, do you have DM2?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Just picked up this little thing from post office


----------



## Dsnuts

Impressions?? Cant wait till I get mines. I highly recommend some burn in before you take a listen however.


----------



## sfwalcer

hairyheadmara said:


> Just picked up this little thing from post office


 
 ^
 ehhh think they sent you the wrong hype. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats anyways.  : P
  
 Oh lookie at these dusties i got in for audition....
... all canned out and end of the journey for me headphone wise.
  
 IT'S OFFICIAL!!!


----------



## peter123

Nice Fostex stack. 

You're one lucky cardboard head!


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Nice Fostex stack.
> 
> You're one lucky cardboard head!




How DOES he do it?


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> How DOES he do it?




Troll magic?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Thanks Dsnuts and Sfwalcer

I picked up my singolos this morning before I go to work so I have no chance to listen to them until now.

First impression, out of the box this phones are warmer and more musical than Doppios, the sound is not as crystal clear as their big brother.

Bass on singolos is More punchy,bigger and fuller than Doppios.

Mid on singolos is great it just right not as forward as Doppios it just a half step behind.

Vocal is warm and very intimate.Love it.

Treble is well extended no sign of sibilance at all.

So far I'm very impressed with Singolos this phones are musical and fun,I love them as much as I love my TE-05 and Doppio.


----------



## sfwalcer

peter123 said:


> Nice Fostex stack.
> 
> You're one lucky cardboard head!


 
 ^
 haha indeed i am. Thanks to the kooky one and his nickerfied T50RP mod i am a happy camper and is set cans wise along with my Logans.  My ENDGAME set up as of now and counting.....
  
  


waynes world said:


> How DOES he do it?


 
  
 +


peter123 said:


> Troll magic?


 
 ^
 nah just straight up tom_trollery meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh that reminds me gots to send these out soon for La' Tour de Nickerfied.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey SFWalcer! Where've you been? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Haven't seen you in days! Or has it been weeks? 
  
 Anyway, I see you're trolling as usual! XD


----------



## Dsnuts

Gonna be a singolo party soon. Will throw on some impressions of the CKR5 on there too. Those should be interesting as they are supposedly the revisions of the CKM500.


----------



## sfwalcer

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey SFWalcer! Where've you been?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Been hiding in my troll hole and WHAT A GLORIOUS HOLE IT IS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sfwalcer

hairyheadmara said:


> Thanks Dsnuts and Sfwalcer
> 
> I picked up my singolos this morning before I go to work so I have no chance to listen to them until now.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 So you gonna' get on that tenore hype? huh? Huh?? HUH??? 
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread/1680#post_10562142 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/1c/100x100px-LS-1c8f1d04_20140122_125502.jpeg[/img]
> 
> FlySweep
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Bunch of budget-fi hype noobs!!! : P


----------



## peter123




----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


>




Please! Tell us how they compair to their bigger brother


----------



## peter123

pastapipo said:


> Please! Tell us how they compair to their bigger brother


 
 I will, just need to give them some time


----------



## HairyHeadMara

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> So you gonna' get on that tenore hype? huh? Huh?? HUH???
> 
> ^
> Bunch of budget-fi hype noobs!!! : P




Ha ha I definitely will join Tenore hype train, I owned Basso for months before I gave them to a good friend of mine and I am now own both Singolo and Doppio I know how awesome all Zero Audio phones are, so how can I miss the Tenore hype.


----------



## ericp10

The day is full of suprises. A colleague, who I have allowed to hear the some of the higher end iems over the past two years, was able to acquire a pair of Shure SE846s for like $600. I've been dying to hear these earphones, so he is now returning the favor. I have them in my ears right now. All I can say off the back is this is the Sure earphone I've dreamed about. To me it sounds no different than the SE535 except that it now has great bass. And I mean great sub-bass, nice deep and rich. He has the reference filters in. Mids and treble remind me of the SE535, but the bass is like deep icing on the cake. 
  
  
 So are these worth $1K to my ears. Not even close!  Yet, if I could get it for $600 - as he did - I would buy it without a second thought. It would be my dream BA universal earphone at $600.


----------



## ericp10

This is some of the best bass I've ever heard in a universal BA earphone. And it still has those Shure magical mids.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ericp10 said:


> The day is full of suprises. A colleague, who I have allowed him to hear the some of the higher end iems for ever the past two years, was able to acquire a pair of Shure SE846s for like $600. I've been dying to hear these earphones, and he is not returning the favor. I have them in my ears right now. All I can say off the back is this is the Sure earphone I've dreamed about. To me it sounds no different than the SE535 except that it now has great bass. And I mean great sub-bass, nice deep and rich. He has the reference filters in. Mids and treble remind me of the SE535, but the bass is like deep icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> So are these worth $1K to my ears. Not even close!  Yet, if I could get the for $600 - as he did - I would buy it without a second thought. It would be my dream BA universal earphone at $600.


 
 A Summit-Fi universal IEM for *600 dollars*. *Six. Hundred. Dollars.*
  
 I am so jealous right now...


----------



## caracara08

ericp10 said:


> This is some of the best bass I've ever heard in a universal BA earphone. And it still has those Shure magical mids.


 
  
 I havent found many upper tier IEMs that have been worth their price, but I think the Shure is.  From fit, style, sound, ability to adjust the sound, packaging, cases, extra cable... everything is impressive.  I am trying out one more IEM and then deciding between that and the 846 as the end of the upper tier road for me.  That being said, I am selling my like new unit right now so I can pay some bills.  Personally, I really feel they dont have a weakness but that doesnt mean its just an average all-arounder either.  The other option I am try is cheaper which is a huge factor for me.  As fun as it has been in the 1k+ territory, I cant have a mortgage payment in my ears while still holding debt.  
  
 I also have the tenore coming... sooner or later so that should be fun to see how they stack up and to see if I really appreciate the upper tier IEMs enough to live with the price difference.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

congratulations on discovering and owning the SINGULOS and TENORES.  both are
 wonderful audio companions which are super values and have exquisite windows into
 many types of sound.  I find the Singulos have a wider soundstage and more bass, and 
 almost as good MIDS as the spectacular vocals on the Tenores...make sure you burn them
 in 200-400 hours or more for true enjoyment...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> congratulations on discovering and owning the SINGULOS and TENORES.  both are
> wonderful audio companions which are super values and have exquisite windows into
> many types of sound.  I find the Singulos have a wider soundstage and more bass, and
> almost as good MIDS as the spectacular vocals on the Tenores...make sure you burn them
> in 200-400 hours or more for true enjoyment...


 
  
  
 Do you still feel that the Doppio beat the Tenore? I have the Doppio with me today and it still amazes me.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ive been very curious about the shures....the bass, mids, and treble sound like I would enjoy. How is the soundstage, imaging, and seperation?


----------



## doctorjazz

Met someone at the NY meet, he was in love with these Shures, end game for him. Ymmv, of course, haven't heard them myself, but he made an impression!


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> Ive been very curious about the shures....the bass, mids, and treble sound like I would enjoy. How is the soundstage, imaging, and seperation?


 
  
  
 It was good. I've given them back to the owner. Except for the marvelous bass, everything else sounded like typical Shure to me (great mids and non sibilant highs). I thought strings sounded nice and carried a lot of weight. Nice soundstage but the notes didn't have the most weight as some other earphones I've heard (such as the FX850 or ASG-2). The only four-BA earphone I've heard that sounds better is actually my custom 1964 EARS Quad. It wins with the bass and mids.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to pull out the Tenores, previously found them great in a Soundstage department, but a bit lightweight. The top tier Zero Audio Doppios is fine iem, though, does it all.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Have to pull out the Tenores, previously found them great in a Soundstage department, but a bit lightweight. The top tier Zero Audio Doppios is fine iem, though, does it all.


 
 Yeppers.  the Tenores are really good, the DOPIOS are GREAT!  try the Singulos some time, they are also great, have more impact
 than the Doppios for some kinds of music...


----------



## akarise

ericp10 said:


> The day is full of suprises. A colleague, who I have allowed to hear the some of the higher end iems over the past two years, was able to acquire a pair of Shure SE846s for like $600. I've been dying to hear these earphones, so he is now returning the favor. I have them in my ears right now. All I can say off the back is this is the Sure earphone I've dreamed about. To me it sounds no different than the SE535 except that it now has great bass. And I mean great sub-bass, nice deep and rich. He has the reference filters in. Mids and treble remind me of the SE535, but the bass is like deep icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> So are these worth $1K to my ears. Not even close!  Yet, if I could get it for $600 - as he did - I would buy it without a second thought. It would be my dream BA universal earphone at $600.


 
  
 eric, you should check out the DITA Truth Edition thread. It seems several of the SE846 lovers have forsaken it for the DITAs. The Answer with the normal cable only costs $650 and people still like it more than the other universal flagships. I managed to snag a pair for only $470 on the classifieds, beat caracara08 to the deal (sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## caracara08

akarise said:


> eric, you should check out the DITA Truth Edition thread. It seems several of the SE846 lovers have forsaken it for the DITAs. The Answer with the normal cable only costs $650 and people still like it more than the other universal flagships. I managed to snag a pair for only $470 on the classifieds, beat caracara08 to the deal (sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I might have cried that day.


----------



## peter123

Lol!

Only on head-fi


----------



## mochill

Selling my fx850


----------



## HairyHeadMara

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yeppers.  the Tenores are really good, the DOPIOS are GREAT!  try the Singulos some time, they are also great, have more impact
> than the Doppios for some kinds of music...




Drblue I remember you said Singolos have a great combination of Basso and Tenore and now I found that you right man! This little thing has very similar bass to Basso but mid and treble are much much better which I assume that they are similar to Tenore.

Thanks a lot for bringing this awesome phones to people in this thread's attention and of course including me.


----------



## mochill

Selling my dunu dn2000 as well


----------



## mochill

Selling my cardas em5813 as well


----------



## mikaveli06

Had the basso and doppio, receivingvtenores tommarrow. What am I missing with singulos? Any reason to have all 3?


----------



## Kamakahah

mikaveli06 said:


> Had the basso and doppio, receivingvtenores tommarrow. What am I missing with singulos? Any reason to have all 3?




You're asking the wrong question. It should be, "Is there any reason I shouldn't have all three?"


----------



## mikaveli06

Was hoping someone talked me out of it.

Are any of u guys aurisonics fans?...asg2 would be perfect for me if it had more sub bass. Hoping the upgraded 2.5 or 3.0 (who knows) will remedy it. Lookin forward to rockets impressions also.


----------



## doctorjazz

These just arrived, had ordered them months ago, another Indiegogo crowdfunding project. The twist here is that they come with a kind of putty that you heat, mold, and create your own version of a custom iem, perfect seal in theory. Threw them on out of the box, not bad sounding, mid centric, wide stage, decent detail, maybe a bit harsh. Compared a bit to the burned in Narmoo, Narmoo sounds smoother, richer, more open (listening to "All For Nothing", by the Replacements, some great tracks on this thing, "Bastards of Young", "Alex Chilton", and "Can't Hardly Wait" got most play for this). Got to throw them on for burn in. The material that seals the headphones is available separate from the iem's, and I got some extra, so I will try them on some other iem's as well. Seems like a good idea, see how it plays out...


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> Was hoping someone talked me out of it.
> 
> Are any of u guys aurisonics fans?...asg2 would be perfect for me if it had more sub bass. Hoping the upgraded 2.5 or 3.0 (who knows) will remedy it. Lookin forward to rockets impressions also.


 
  
  
 I love the asg2, and I own the AS-2. I haven't heard the 2.5 yet, but I trust Dale and his magic in creating a sonically appealing earphone.


----------



## quisxx

mochill said:


> Selling my fx850



????
Thought it was your summit fi, be all end all iem.


----------



## mochill

Yes and no... Yes its my favorite and no I need money


----------



## gyx11

I have sympathy for mochill here. for the sake of money, sometimes we have to sacrifice the things we love most. it's a hard hobby to maintain


----------



## quisxx

For sure.


----------



## ericp10

Well, the Tenore I will hear, but will not buy. That's one hype I will not buy into. The Doppio is plugged into my Schitt DAC and amp, and the sound almost moves me to tear up thinking about how glorious it is for what I paid for it. The Doppio is my universal neutral BA champ without a doubt.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think Doppios kinda takes a while for them to fully develop and they do seem to take advantage of better sources more than previously thought. Seems like we are just now really getting to know their true ability. Spacious sounding low impedance out sources excel with the Doppios. They sound sublime with the Geek Out...


----------



## DannyBai

I was ready to sell the Doppio's but I listened to them with the geek and got hooked. Really no other BA that sounds like it. Can't believe the Tenore's are blowing up a year after we got into them. Maybe people should pay attention to the discovery thread more.


----------



## mochill

Yes ZA iems are glorious, that's why I'm keeping them but the basso is scary because of the driver flex


----------



## Inks

shotgunshane preferred the Tenore much more than the Doppio, he felt the Doppio was too dark and lacked the range. No matter how good it is, 2 BAs isn't enough to cover the spectrum imo.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I was ready to sell the Doppio's but I listened to them with the geek and got hooked. Really no other BA that sounds like it. Can't believe the Tenore's are blowing up a year after we got into them. *Maybe people should pay attention to the discovery thread more.*


 
  
 Some of us are a bit slower than the others.


----------



## mochill

ink's. My friend you need to hear them yourself


----------



## Inks

This thread mostly recommends basshead IEMs IMO and give it a month, the IEM is forgotten for a new one.


----------



## mochill

I know what you mean but the doppios are definitely not basshead


----------



## waynes world

inks said:


> This thread mostly recommends basshead IEMs IMO and give it a month, the IEM is forgotten for a new one.


 
  
 I haven't forgotten about my CKS1000's yet...


----------



## Inks

mochill said:


> ink's. My friend you need to hear them yourself


 
 been there done that, there are other IEMs that are much more intriguing for me which others have no clue about. Budget BAs won't be able to match a well tuned dynamic, you will need a summit-fi multi-BA for that IMO/IME


----------



## Inks

waynes world said:


> I haven't forgotten about my CKS1000's yet...


 
 most of the others have....move on man...lol


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

inks said:


> been there done that, there are other IEMs that are much more intriguing for me which others have no clue about. Budget BAs won't be able to match a well tuned dynamic, you will need a summit-fi multi-BA for that.




Not even then. I'd take the Tenore over the SE846 or 334 any day of the week


----------



## Inks

mochill said:


> I know what you mean but the doppios are definitely not basshead


 
 I know they aren't and you can reduce it's bass with resistance anyway. At the end of the day, it's still a double BA, limited design IMO.


----------



## Inks

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Not even then. I'd take the Tenore over the SE846 or 334 any day of the week



 


I've auditioned the 846 and it's a lot like the Tenore now that you mention it. Shure finally realized they either need 3 dedicated bass BAs, a dynamic driver for it's bass ( hybrid design) or an elaborate scheme to have great bass extension, they chose the last option obviously. Even then, the rest of the BAs are still too crippled to reach the highest frequencies for maximum fidelity something the Tenore easily does, while having the beefy controlled bass of the 846.


----------



## DannyBai

Well, I'm open to new finds that aren't basshead or is worthy of being shared. But, I'm quite happy with what's been shared within this thread.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

inks said:


> idsynchrono_24 said:
> 
> 
> > Not even then. I'd take the Tenore over the SE846 or 334 any day of the week
> ...




The Tenore also happens to be 17 times less in price, but uh... That other stuff you said is nice too


----------



## ubs28

inks said:


> idsynchrono_24 said:
> 
> 
> > Not even then. I'd take the Tenore over the SE846 or 334 any day of the week
> ...


 
  
 Isn't the Tenore a vented IEM? Nice that it has better extension than the Shure SE846 but there are other aspects to an IEM besides extension (such as completely blocking out noise from the outside).


----------



## Inks

ubs28 said:


> Isn't the Tenore a vented IEM? Nice that it has better extension than the Shure SE846 but there are other aspects to an IEM besides extension (such as completely blocking out noise from the outside).


 
 Funny you mention that, it's one of the most isolating IEMs I've heard because of it's design, regardless of it's vent. Besides that, their tonality is VERY similar, that is why it comes down to extension for me. Also the timbre is better on the Tenore, the 846 has something to it's tonality that reminds me of the Phonak and ADDIEM, perhaps due to higher distortion.


----------



## mochill

Tenore blocks out noise so much


----------



## ubs28

inks said:


> Funny you mention that, it's one of the most isolating IEMs I've heard because of it's design, regardless of it's vent. Besides that, their tonality is VERY similar, that is why it comes down to extension for me. Also the timbre is better on the Tenore, the 846 has something to it's tonality that reminds me of the Phonak and ADDIEM, perhaps due to higher distortion.


 
 My bad. I never heard these and just assumed the isolation must be poor since it's vented.


----------



## Inks

It has one big vent on the top, but it still isolates like the best of them even with it...


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I'm still not remotely interested in this thread. I just used to post in here cause a couple of fun characters did lol. (Mainly SFwalcer and TwinQY). Not my fault the talk suddenly turned to a phone I happen to be interested in. If there are phones that can go toe to toe with the best of em, who cares who discovered them, hi quality at a fair price is an awesome thing for everyone


----------



## mochill

^ agreed,


----------



## mochill

All neutral


----------



## Currawong

inks said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > ink's. My friend you need to hear them yourself
> ...


 
  
 FTFY.


----------



## waynes world

Lol!

Edit: that was directed to a currawong post that I hallucinated was here!


----------



## mochill

Both kc06 sold now need to sell the rest


----------



## gyx11

anyone who wants to sell 'em, no matter how highly improbable that may be, hit me up with your price. this is getting too tempting.

if the KC06 was a hype train, this must be a hype TGV


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Welp looks like i missed some interesting convos on this thread that the bridie clean up. Needs to be glued to head-fi even mo' i guess to catch all the juicy stuff. MOAR DEDICATION!!! : P
  
  
 Quote:


dannybai said:


> I was ready to sell the Doppio's but I listened to them with the geek and got hooked. Really no other BA that sounds like it. *Can't believe the Tenore's are blowing up a year after we got into them.* Maybe people should pay attention to the discovery thread more.


 
 ^
 CUZ YOU BASS HEAD MOFOs DON"T KNOW WHATCHA' BE HYPIN' ABOUT, ME INCLUDED!!! WHILE THE UPPITY ANALYTICAL TOTLers HYPE NOOBs ARE ALL KNOWING. 
  
 On dat know you done goofed again Danny on the mis_hype opportunity on these Tenores cuz you could have reach GOD_HOOD/ worship from all these current hype bandwagon hoppers meng.
  
  
  


dannybai said:


> *Well, I'm open to new finds that aren't basshead or is worthy of being shared. But, I'm quite happy with what's been shared within this thread.*


 
 ^
*+1*
  
  


idsynchrono_24 said:


> I'm still not remotely interested in this thread. I just used to post in here cause a couple of fun characters did lol. (Mainly SFwalcer and TwinQY). Not my fault the talk suddenly turned to a phone I happen to be interested in. If there are phones that can go toe to toe with the best of em, who cares who discovered them, hi quality at a fair price is an awesome thing for everyone


 
 ^
 Sigh trollin' just ain't the same without the anal one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 We make such a lethal/ dynamic one tow combo.
  
 Kinda' like good cop/bad cop.
  
 i is the good no doubt.


----------



## Exesteils

Like a Dog Chasing Cars is just mind-blowing on the Kc06a. I know some(a lot) like the Tenores more but these little red devils are no slouch, that extra bass extention and clarity makes the TDK OST just so much more dynamic.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Like a Dog Chasing Cars is just mind-blowing on the Kc06a. I know some(a lot) like the Tenores more but these little red devils are no slouch, that extra bass extention and clarity makes the TDK OST just so much more dynamic.


 

 ^ Damn so close yet so far from getting those Ostrich Ayyys in from mochill, oh well maybe i will get to audition them soon. But will see.
  
 Probably will get a new set when it's for sale regardless.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Whatever happened to TwonQS btw? Did he finally make the sane decision and bail outta this loony bin?


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Whatever happened to TwonQS btw? Did he finally make the sane decision and bail outta this loony bin?


 

 ^
 Last of our PMs was he was doing some shill review site, so probably got too busy with that??? i dunno, but your theory is just as valid as mine. haha


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Ah, thanks for the insight.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Ah, thanks for the insight.


 

 ^
 LoL not much insight there since i haven't even found out what that shill site was. Whoever finds his shilling page gets a free cheapo iem from me.
  
 THE HUNT FOR THE ABOMINABLE ANAL ONE HAS BEGUN!!! GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^ Damn so close yet so far from getting those Ostrich Ayyys in from mochill, oh well maybe i will get to audition them soon. But will see.
> 
> Probably will get a new set when it's for sale regardless.




Definitely get a pair if you can. I'm just glad I got these on the cheap. 

Did I mention just how nice these look? Nice accents and just silver and metal all over. It's clean look makes the Tenores look cheap in comparison.


----------



## Inks

?huh isn't the kc06 all plastic?
  
 real authentic carbon fiber and aluminum is/looks cheap? 
  
 oh well...


----------



## laon

You can even tell material just from photo? wow


----------



## Exesteils

inks said:


> ?huh isn't the kc06 all plastic?
> 
> real authentic carbon fiber and aluminum is/looks cheap?
> 
> oh well...




Was referring to the look of both the IEMs, not about the actual materials. Tbh I find the Tenore's finish really plastic-y, but they are build rather solidly.


----------



## Huxley

Got myself bit of a dark horse in the form of mediadevil artisanphonics.

The rest of my collection hasn't had a listen since I've had this pair. 
They continue to impress me with their punchy bass and sparkly highs, mids are slightly veiled but come out lovely with burn in. 

For the money they're a steal, I'm starting to feel let down with my im50's, after listening to these.


----------



## sfwalcer

inks said:


> *?huh isn't the kc06 all plastic?*
> 
> *real authentic carbon fiber and aluminum is/looks cheap? *
> 
> *oh well...*


 
  
 +


laon said:


> *You can even tell material just from photo? wow*


 
  
 +


exesteils said:


> *Was referring to the look of both the IEMs, not about the actual materials.* Tbh I find the Tenore's finish really plastic-y, but they are build rather solidly.


 
 ^
 Can't say he didn't earn his custom title....


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/8/81/100x100px-LS-815682f3_HFA.png[/img]
> 
> Inks
> An expert on his own opinion.


 
  
 And what an expert he indeed is.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Definitely get a pair if you can. I'm just glad I got these on the cheap.
> 
> Did I mention just how nice these look? Nice accents and just silver and metal all over. It's clean look makes the Tenores look cheap in comparison.


 

 ^
 Yeah will get them for sure then they are FINALLY for sale via the regular channels, ain't messin' with no taobao and chinese forwarding services meng.
  
 Already got the regular Ostriches coming in from another head-fier so will compare these two birds head to head fo' sho.


----------



## Inks

exesteils said:


> Was referring to the look of both the IEMs, not about the actual materials. Tbh I find the Tenore's finish really plastic-y, but they are build rather solidly.




To each their own, the KC06 is the one that looks cheap to me and it infact is in terms housing materials. Weird you find it plasticy when it infact has no plastic at all...


----------



## laon

inks said:


> To each their own, the KC06 is the one that looks cheap to me and it infact *is in terms housing materials*. Weird you find it plasticy when it infact has no plastic at all...




You have KC06 on hand?


----------



## Inks

We are going merely on looks and you can tell its an all plastic iem, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## laon

You are wrong, it's not plastic, it's obvious if you have it on hand. I don't think it looks expensive nor cheap however.

The cable is hideous though, but you just can't get it to be microphonic so at least it serves its purpose very well.


----------



## Inks

Are you sure?, it's clearly plastic to me...


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 LMAO ehhh what's the point of all this pointless material built bickering, think his CT pretty much says it all doesn't it???
  
 So is no one interested in my offer of free cabbages???
  



> LoL not much insight there since i haven't even found out what that shill site was. Whoever finds his shilling page gets a free cheapo iem from me.
> 
> THE HUNT FOR THE ABOMINABLE ANAL ONE HAS BEGUN!!! GO GO GO!!!


 
  
 I KNOW YA'LL WANT DEM BAD.


----------



## Exesteils

inks said:


> Are you sure?, it's clearly plastic to me...




The housing is aluminium iirc. Too lazy to go through the myriad of Baidu reviews but I remember them being listed as so.

Also, I wouldn't need to warm them with my fingers before i put them in if they were plastic. Just sayin.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Pity there aren't any graphs to whip out to prove that one product's build is superior to the other's, huh?


----------



## laon

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO ehhh what's the point of all this pointless material built bickering, think his CT pretty much says it all doesn't it???




No can't do.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

^this is exactly the image that sprung to mind with regards to this argument. Bravo.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO ehhh what's the point of all this pointless material built bickering, think his CT pretty much says it all doesn't it???


 
 LOL You just can't let it go, can you? Honestly, in this case it's like the pot calling the kettle black

 A master in trolling meets an expert on his own opinion


----------



## kamcok

Ooookay guys I just bought the tenores and spiral dot tips and they're on their way to my tenso address. Kc06 also on their way here, should be here within this week.
 I will post impressions here~ I have some pretty high expectations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was truly disappointed with the RE-400, it was like plain water, very bland. nothing wrong with it, but at the same time, it's not good at doing anything.
 The tenores better not disappoint me like the hifiman....


----------



## Kamakahah

While the argument is pointless, here is a snip from the penonaudio page for the birds.
"Ear shell with titanium technology, Silver metal has excellent texture, While the coating has a high hardness, can prevent falls."
  
I own the KC06A. In my review, I stated that the build was like "cheap plastic". They are likely metal. When they touch, the sound makes a distinct metal ting. To my touch they do get cold like metal. When I feel them, they are very light and that's a good thing: However, the weight and how they feel to me personally is like that of cheap plastic. The weight being so light is likely a contributor to that fact in my brain. I think the build quality is excellent. Not sure if my review in the KC06A thread added to the misconception that they are plastic. If that is the case, I'm sorry. Just tried to explain how they feel to me. I still very much dislike the cable coating, but that is another story.
  
Overall, they are fantastic. I have no doubt that many Head-fiers are going to love them. They simply have a few issues that contend with my preferences despite their many, many good qualities. I'm giving them their due diligence with burn in even though Ostry claims they need none. More importantly, I'm giving myself plenty of time to let my braid adapt to the sound. At this point it seems like whatever magic happens from my auditory canals through --> tympanic membrane --> ossicles --> oval window --> cochlea may be playing more of a role in my frequency sensitivity than the signal from the vestibulocochlear nerve that is processed by my brain. (Sorry, last semester I took anatomy and got bored mid post). 
  
I can't speak to the Tenores, but look forward to trying them in the near future. I almost picked them up a year ago, but at that time they didn't seem to be what I was after. Now, I feel like they would be a welcome signature in my collection following some personal audiophile growth.


----------



## knives

kamcok said:


> Ooookay guys I just bought the tenores and spiral dot tips and they're on their way to my tenso address. Kc06 also on their way here, should be here within this week.
> I will post impressions here~ I have some pretty high expectations
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where did you buy the spiral dot tip?


----------



## kamcok

knives said:


> Where did you buy the spiral dot tip?


 
 amazon japan, i used tenso


----------



## knives

kamcok said:


> amazon japan, i used tenso


 

 Can you provide me the link? I could not find it there.


----------



## kamcok

http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-M%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9M-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXNOC/ref=pd_sim_e_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=157GGEJCV0NN9YCC5GYK


----------



## kamcok

that's a medium size by the way.
 FX9 is the code, the letter after it is the size


----------



## Huxley

inks said:


> Are you sure?, it's clearly plastic to me...




Looks like unobtanium to me.


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> I was ready to sell the Doppio's but I listened to them with the geek and got hooked. Really no other BA that sounds like it. Can't believe the Tenore's are blowing up a year after we got into them. Maybe people should pay attention to the discovery thread more.


 
 That's because everyone was buying Basso instead.  It was only you and I who bought both, but we're not good at hyping.  Need lessons from Mochill


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> That's because everyone was buying Basso instead.  It was only you and I who bought both, but we're not good at hyping.  Need lessons from Mochill




Not to mention collections of high end iems to help you hype phones.


----------



## mochill

Tha master sold and shipped off the kc06 twins


----------



## Grayson73

kamcok said:


> Ooookay guys I just bought the tenores and spiral dot tips and they're on their way to my tenso address. Kc06 also on their way here, should be here within this week.
> I will post impressions here~ I have some pretty high expectations
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I felt the same way.  RE-400 was boooooring to my ears.


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Tha master sold and shipped off the kc06 twins



Youre keeping the tenores and sellong every iem you own?


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> Youre keeping the tenores and sellong every iem you own?


 
 He said he's keeping 3.  Tenore, Doppio, and ZMF MH1


----------



## vlenbo

grayson73 said:


> He said he's keeping 3.  Tenore, Doppio, and ZMF MH1



Much appreciated grayson!


----------



## mochill

Yes , you interested in anything


----------



## doctorjazz

mochill said:


> Yes , you interested in anything




so, what's still on sale-tried looking on the for sale forum, the 2 listings of yours I found just say the listing is closed.


----------



## mochill

Everything on my profile list


----------



## mochill

PM me if interested


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Wait when will the Ostriches As be on sale from the normal channels??? The beginning of June or the end of June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If by the end those new VSonics are also coming out so.....
  
 Hmmm interesting release tymes.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Wait when will the Ostriches As be on sale from the normal channels??? The beginning of June or the end of June.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Theys kinda funny looking, don't you think?


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Theys kinda funny looking, don't you think?


 

 ^
 Nah from those last pics posted they look mo' sexcee than expected tbh. Like the bling bling look to them. haha
  
 Hope there will also be a matte black finish/color as well.


----------



## mochill




----------



## mikaveli06

Wow.. I just noticed a crack in my Asg2. Seems only on surface and hasnt effected sound but I am contacting aurisonics about warrenty. I would have been devastaded but an hour before I noticed, I finally heard tenores for first time. Spiral dot tips and dx90....im blown away. This is new outta box not even burned in.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mikaveli06 said:


> Wow.. I just noticed a crack in my Asg2. Seems only on surface and hasnt effected sound but I am contacting aurisonics about warrenty. I would have been devastaded but an hour before I noticed, I finally heard tenores for first time. Spiral dot tips and dx90....im blown away. This is new outta box not even burned in.


 
 you have no idea how good they will sound after they are burned in for 300-400 hrs! you will forget about the crack
 in your as-and be dancing in place!  you think that dx90 is a super upgrade to the dx50?


----------



## mikaveli06

I never heard dx50. I upgraded fiio x3 to x5 and the x5 was an upgrade. I seen a dx90 on classifieds and liked the size. It has completely blown me away. Tight bass, smooth everywhere, but the imaging and details are on a complete nother level. The stage is so wide and deep, and each sound can be pinpointed where it came from. The music is so far out of my head its unreal, but at same time flows together nicely. Very 3d sounding. Ive never found myself *lost * in the music as I have with this device best single piece of audio equip ive ever bought. Well worth more than yhe $400 price tag in my opinion. Dx90, spiral dotted tenores are something else.


----------



## mikaveli06

I was actually taking pic of asg2 to list in classifieds so I can get singulo and doppio again lol. Thats when I noticed the crack


----------



## mochill

....the ZA IEM are epic


----------



## kamcok

Alright I trust you guys about the tenores....
 I'm pretty happy with the KC06 but I still think IM70 sounds better (but then again it's double the price)
 I will post a more detailed write-up later today


----------



## Dsnuts

Everyone. If you haven't read about it by now. It seems a few unauthorized individuals made way into the ebay data bank. Which is unfortunate.
  
 If you haven't yet. I highly recommend you all change up your passwords.. ebay got hacked.


----------



## dweaver

What I am about to mention might not truly fall into the "discovery" vein of things. But I whittled on of the sales guys at the local Future Shop down on the Monster iSport Victory which is a sports oriented IEM that is supposed to be water proof and has wings to help them stay in ear securely while running.

I bought them because it rained a couple times while out on extended walks and I decided I didn't want to risk my more expensive headphones and IEM's.

I used to own the older Immersion model but found the plastic wings to uncomfortable but decided to take a chance on the new model because the Immersion had pretty good sound. The Victory was a good gamble as the wings are more rubbery and comfortable plus the sound is a bit better as well.

I actually like the sound enough I don't mind using these when just sitting around. They have a nice big bass emphasis without messing up the midrange or treble. They are slightly warm sounding but only just and they have a very nice sound stage. All in all they don't really do anything wrong sonically and get alot of things very right.

The micro phonics are not perfect but on the better side of normal for an IEM, they have a bit of footfall sound but not very much and it gets drowned out easily with higher tempo or busy music which is preferred when exercising anyway in my opinion. When using the clip I get almost zero cable noise.

The downsides are that they are plastic which may lead to durability issues and the microphone doesn't seem great according to my wife. The buttons are weather proofed which may account a bit for the mic not being great and does mean they require more effort to use but they seem very solid in regards to functionality.

These offer a better than average sound that is a good bridge between audiophile and bass oriented sound while filling a niche in the IEM market that is not very well represented. I enjoy these a lot more than I did the West one ADV Alpha. The Alpha was well built but between a very micro phonic cloth cable and overly bass dominated and treble weak signature just didn't work for me.


----------



## Vain III

dweaver said:


> I enjoy these a lot more than I did the West one ADV Alpha. The Alpha was well built but between a very micro phonic cloth cable and overly bass dominated and treble weak signature just didn't work for me.




The way people are talking it sounds like the ADV got a retune because a lot of people don't find them bass dominate anymore.


----------



## Zelda

dsnuts said:


> Everyone. If you haven't read about it by now. It seems a few unauthorized individuals made way into the ebay data bank. Which is unfortunate.
> 
> If you haven't yet. I highly recommend you all change up your passwords.. ebay got hacked.


 
 Thank you!
  
 btw, where'r those Singolo?


----------



## Dsnuts

I got them consolidated and paid for.. I hope they send out soon. I will be getting my CKR9s from CDJapan before the rest.
  
 I have in my hands a pair of Ostrys KC06, the tenors, FX650 and the Philips SHE9710..  These are a fantastic group of iems but one of these stood out to me and I was very surprised.
  
 Will let you all know real soon.


----------



## Zelda

dsnuts said:


> I got them consolidated and paid for.. I hope they send out soon. I will be getting my CKR9s from CDJapan before the rest.
> 
> I have in my hands a pair of Ostrys KC06, the tenors, FX650 and the Philips SHE9710..  These are a fantastic group of iems but one of these stood out to me and I was very surprised.
> 
> Will let you all know real soon.


 
 What? When did you get the KC06?


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I got them consolidated and paid for.. I hope they send out soon. I will be getting my CKR9s from CDJapan before the rest.
> 
> *I have in my hands a pair of Ostrys KC06, the tenors, FX650 and the Philips SHE9710..  These are a fantastic group of iems but one of these stood out to me and I was very surprised.*
> 
> Will let you all know real soon.


 
  
 Cool!


----------



## Dsnuts

You know I have to familiarize myself with what is hip around here. Ostrys are nice phones and I suppose them new A versions are even better..It seems cheaper phones are getting better and better now a days.


----------



## Dsnuts

But it wasn't the Ostrys the took my attention when I first put them in my ears I couldn't believe it.
  
 You guys will never guess. lol. Again all of these phones are stand outs and there is a reason why the Tenors are getting much attention now a days.  But.. It wasn't the Tenors either that greatly impressed me on first listen.


----------



## PeterDLai

I guess we can call you a Philips superfan?


----------



## kova4a

We'll never guess... huh? So it's the philips then


----------



## dweaver

vain iii said:


> The way people are talking it sounds like the ADV got a retune because a lot of people don't find them bass dominate anymore.


I hope so but even then the cable just had to much noise for me to be happy with them. They were pretty comfy though.


----------



## Jupiterknight

dsnuts said:


> I got them consolidated and paid for.. I hope they send out soon. I will be getting my CKR9s from CDJapan before the rest.
> 
> I have in my hands a pair of Ostrys KC06, the tenors, FX650 and the Philips SHE9710..  These are a fantastic group of iems but one of these stood out to me and I was very surprised.
> 
> Will let you all know real soon.


 
 I wouldn't be too surprised if it was the SHE9710. The discontinued SHE9700 was already very decent, actually rather neutral for a Phillips unit, so if the 3K spike has been improved/taken down then..
 Design looks very similar..identical. Price/quality ratio...


----------



## Dsnuts

How could a $25 Philips phone compete with one of JVCs finest in the FX650?
  
  
 Actually. They can. It was a while ago and I do apologize to the guy that posted the impressions of the SHE9710 on here but I kinda overlooked them as I own the SHE9700 which is an older version. I figured it would be the same..Nope.. Not the same..Much better version actually.
  

 Let me just say. Next time you all are shopping on amazon Japan.. throw in a pair of these.. It is gonna completely surprise you.  These take the sound form of the older SHE3580/SHE3590 SHE9700s and is a newer revised version.
  
 And it was these phones that stood out to me. I couldn't believe what I was hearing out of these $25 phones. These have a better balance from the older SHE9700. Less bass, smoother, solid clarity and detail a smooth forward sound signature that is very easy to listen to. 
  
 Even the J chord on these are much improved over the older SHE9700 verison.


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> You know I have to familiarize myself with what is hip around here. Ostrys are nice phones and I suppose them new A versions are even better..It seems cheaper phones are getting better and better now a days.




Unless you consider the lower end of the KC06 lacking, then it's not much different. Same polite highs, forward clear mids with more robust lower end, that's the A.

Looking forward to your impressions on those phones. While I want the 650 to with, I have a feeling it's going to be one of the more budget friendly ones. Phillips perhaps?

EDit: Welp, a little late. Looks like most of us here guessee correct.


----------



## PeterDLai

Just be careful that if you want the newest edition, avoid the SHE97*01*, which looks like the model number for the white version of the predecessor SHE9700.
  
 The model numbers for the newest revision:
SHE9710 (Black)
 SHE9711 (White)
 SHE9712 (Red)
 SHE9713 (Blue)


----------



## Dsnuts

I listened to the SHE9710 the last out of the 4 phones and I wasn't prepared for the smooth full and wonderful sound that came out of the SHE9710. I almost didn't put them in my ears as I was thinking they were going to be the same as the SHE9700.. It is a more refined version and the older SHE9700 was already an improvement over the SHE3580.
  
 This discovery by the way was Danny Bais doing. He insisted I hear these. Damn. No kidding. Out of these 4 phones. These stand out.. The others may be more refined. Especially the Tenors but these just pop in sound. Out of my DX90 it was completely and utterly unexpected.


----------



## waynes world

Huh!


----------



## Dsnuts

SHE9710 VS SHE9700..
  
 A/Bing these for the first time actually. And my initial thoughts of a better balanced presentation was correct..The treble is smoother with a touch less treble energy, which was actually needed here.. Better more balanced mid range over the SHE9700 which results in less peaky vocals for both male and female vocals. ..Mid bass  is lesser than the SHE9700.  Mid range is more cleaner as a result. These SHE9710 maintain the low subbass authority that the SHE phones are known for..Stage seems to be a bit more open sounding.   Both phones are using the spiral dot tips.
  
 Amazing what a little sound tweek can do.


----------



## Jupiterknight

dsnuts said:


> I listened to the SHE9710 the last out of the 4 phones and I wasn't prepared for the smooth full and wonderful sound that came out of the SHE9710. I almost didn't put them in my ears as I was thinking they were going to be the same as the SHE9700.. It is a more refined version and the older SHE9700 was already an improvement over the SHE3580.
> 
> This discovery by the way was Danny Bais doing. He insisted I hear these. Damn. No kidding. Out of these 4 phones. These stand out.. The others may be more refined. Especially the Tenors but these just pop in sound. Out of my DX90 it was completely and utterly unexpected.


 
 I agree on that.. the SHE9700 being an improvement over the SHE3580 which I as well personally noticed that a very long time ago.. If the SHE9710 is a further improvement, then its price/sound quality ratio is quite unique, as long as it didn't become a bass monster


----------



## Dsnuts

Been a long time Jupiterknight. Yes the last time we discovered the old SHE9700 you were around to enjoy them with me. Yes I can confirm the SHE9710s are an update to the SHE9700..These sound tweeks are minor but noticeable none the less.. 
  
 You know I just realized I paid more for the damn tips I am using on these phones. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

just make sure your getting the newer SHE9710 and not the older SHE9701 variants.. They look the same on pictures.
  
 Throw in a pair of Tenors too. Gotta maximize that shipping and handling.
  
 Update on Singolo and CKR5 arrival:
  
 Tenso shipped the goods will arrive next week. Look forward to getting both.


----------



## peter123

On the subject of Philips comparison:

S2 vs TX2

Build:
The S2 is the most well build IEM I own. Everything from housing to cable and tips are top notch IMO.

You can easily see the price difference in the build between the two. That's not saying that TX2 feels particularly bad built its just that the housings are pretty much all plastic, the cable isn't as smooth as on S2 and the tips are really not impressive.

Sound:
Here it's quite a bit harder too notice the price difference

The signature on the S2 is open, airy and well balanced with a bass that I've never find boomy in any way. They can however sound close to harsh with some tracks.

The signature on the TX2 is full bodied, also well balanced and smooth.

The S2 have a bit better soundstage and micro details while the TX2 has more bass impact, and as already mentioned an overall fuller sound. Going back and forward between the two I felt more than once that the S2 actually sounded a bit thin. The mids on the S2 is also a bit more forward, probably due to the fact that they've got less midbass.

I don't think that the bass on the TX2 actually dig much deeper but it definitely hits harder. It's still well controlled but on some tracks it does feel a bit boomy to me. I'd compare it to the harshness sometimes present on the S2. None of these are deal breakers for me since it's not a big problem on either.

To sum it up:
Whilethe S2 is clearly a tier above in built and materials that's not the case in sound quality. If I new nothing about the two and someone sticked the in my ears I'd probably guess that they were different tunings in the same price bracket. 

That's pretty impressive from the TX2 given the fact it's only $40 shipped!

This combined with DS impression on the SHE9710 shows that Phillips are on to something, just a shame that they don't make their products more easily available.

Edit: fixed some spelling


----------



## Pastapipo

^ thanks peter! Since philips is a dutch company from origin, lets see if i can find the tx2 here


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I listened to the SHE9710 the last out of the 4 phones and I wasn't prepared for the smooth full and wonderful sound that came out of the SHE9710. I almost didn't put them in my ears as I was thinking they were going to be the same as the SHE9700.. It is a more refined version and the older SHE9700 was already an improvement over the SHE3580.
> 
> This discovery by the way was Danny Bais doing. He insisted I hear these. Damn. No kidding. Out of these 4 phones. These stand out.. The others may be more refined. Especially the Tenors but these just pop in sound. Out of my DX90 it was completely and utterly unexpected.


 
 oh my!  i was able to order the she9713 (blue) from cd japan, will be here in 3 days, in time for my newly ordered DX90 (now available on amazon.us) to play it.  got to verify that all these sound impressions by DSnuts and Danny Bai
 are true representations of the state of the art sq! (ha!)  now i sleep with a satisfied audio conscience!  i actually had DREAMS about this stuff last night......and woke up smiling...


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

No problem. I looked around for web shops in Europe carrying them but couldn't find any so ending up getting them from HK.

You might get lucky and find them in a physical store though.


----------



## ericp10

So I have to take back what I stated I wouldn't do. Was able to get the Tenore for like $30 buck from Amazon.jpn, along with the CKR-9. I should see both early next week. I always believe in hearing for yourself; so I will finally see how the Tenore stacks up with the (to my ears) outstanding Doppio.  Still might go for the CKR-10 ... We'll see.


----------



## bhazard

Ostry KC06A = an improvement over the KC06, and impossible to find until June. My current favorite along with the Havi.
  
 TTPOD T1 = very capable inexpensive dual driver with a nice bass punch.
  
 Dunu DN-2000 = on its way
  
 Tenore = on its way


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> So I have to take back what I stated I wouldn't do. Was able to get the Tenore for like $30 buck from Amazon.jpn, along with the CKR-9. I should see both early next week. *I always believe in hearing for yourself; so I will finally see how the Tenore stacks up with the (to my ears) outstanding Doppio. * Still might go for the CKR-10 ... We'll see.


 
  
 Hear. Believe. And prepare for the massive ericp10 IEM sell-off lol!


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> Out of these 4 phones. These stand out.. The others may be more refined. Especially the Tenors but these just pop in sound. Out of my DX90 it was completely and utterly unexpected.


 
  
 Do they stand out because they're 1/2 the price of Tenore and KC06, or do they also stand out because you also find them better?


----------



## mochill

Don't need anymore iems after owning them tenore


----------



## mikaveli06

I beleive we have pretty similar tastes....those tenores are the real deal. Just got mine yesterday and not even burned in yet





ericp10 said:


> So I have to take back what I stated I wouldn't do. Was able to get the Tenore for like $30 buck from Amazon.jpn, along with the CKR-9. I should see both early next week. I always believe in hearing for yourself; so I will finally see how the Tenore stacks up with the (to my ears) outstanding Doppio.  Still might go for the CKR-10 ... We'll see.


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> I beleive we have pretty similar tastes....those tenores are the real deal. Just got mine yesterday and not even burned in yet


 
  
 mikaveli06 base on what I'm reading from you and other head-fiers I trust, I have no doubt that the Tenores are something special. And also base on the ZA company and what I'm experiencing from their Doppio (which now I have to say is the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard). I'm just really curious if the Tenore can beat that the Doppio. If it can, then it's really something as an earphone. dr.bluenewmexico says it doesn't, and I'm more inclined to trust him since he's heard both and we have similar opinions too on earphones and headphones we've heard. I appreciate your input. Give us some more impressions, please, after bun-in.


----------



## Dsnuts

> Do they stand out because they're 1/2 the price of Tenore and KC06, or do they also stand out because you also find them better?


 

 I don't find them better in SQ but they have an unexpected full smooth capable balanced sound with some amazing bass for $25..
  
 As I stated before the Tenors have it on them on a technical level but for enjoying your music and not missing much in sound I was very surprised how good the SHE9710 sounded.. I found myself gravitating toward the engaging sound of the SHE9710 more and more.
  
 All of them sound great actually. I was very surprised how good the FX650 sounded as well. Guys that don't have the cash to get a FX850 will be pretty happy with the FX650.. Sure it is not as refined but it has similar sound characteristics to it's big brother in sound and sounds great out of a simple dap.


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> Don't need anymore iems after owning them tenore




Polls have opened gentlemen. Ill have $5 on two weeks.


----------



## smith

pastapipo said:


> Polls have opened gentlemen. Ill have $5 on two weeks.




Lol


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> just make sure your getting the newer SHE9710 and not the older SHE9701 variants.. They look the same on pictures.
> 
> Throw in a pair of Tenors too. Gotta maximize that shipping and handling.
> 
> ...



Any chance of an A/B including the Philips and MH1?


----------



## Hazelsteel

When I try to order from Amazon JP to Sweden it says that the items cannot be shipped to the selected adress. Why?


----------



## mikaveli06

U need to use a forwarding service...Tenso. there page tells u step by step how to order. Low price on shipping also


----------



## mikaveli06

ericp10 said:


> mikaveli06 base on what I'm reading from you and other head-fiers I trust, I have no doubt that the Tenores are something special. And also base on the ZA company and what I'm experiencing from their Doppio (which now I have to say is the best dual BA earphone I've ever heard). I'm just really curious if the Tenore can beat that the Doppio. If it can, then it's really something as an earphone. drmexico says it doesn't, and I'm more inclined to trust him since he's heard both and we have similar opinions too on earphones and headphones we've heard. I appreciate your input. Give us some more impressions, please, after bun-in.


I dont mean to imply its better than doppios as I only had breif listen to doppios also. But they are a very easy listening and engaging iem. Bass is much better than I expected, but its got a complete package of sound and stage that rivals anything ive heard. It has excelled at any genre ive thrown at it and has no real weakness. Just pop them in and hit shuffle. From brief time with doppios, id have to say doppio was more reference and tenores more engaging/musical. Im looking forward to getting doppios again and would love to hear singulos also.

For anyone who has heard both, does the heaven v do anything better than tenores?


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> I dont mean to imply its better than doppios as I only had breif listen to doppios also. But they are a very easy listening and engaging iem. Bass is much better than I expected, but its got a complete package of sound and stage that rivals anything ive heard. It has excelled at any genre ive thrown at it and has no real weakness. Just pop them in and hit shuffle. From brief time with doppios, id have to say doppio was more reference and tenores more engaging/musical. Im looking forward to getting doppios again and would love to hear singulos also.
> 
> For anyone who has heard both, does the heaven v do anything better than tenores?


 
 No worries ...lol. I didn't think you were implying anything. Just making conversation. Happy listening.


----------



## DannyBai

No offense to the Doppio but I prefer listening to the Tenore over them. There's really not much to fault about them except that it won't get to ear splitting volume levels from your typical mobile phone. Sound is extremely smooth from top to bottom with plenty of fun factor in the mix. Every earphone has some sort of faults, even the extremely expensive ones but the Tenore's are very linear. I still find other phones that sound better to me but Tenore's will suit all music and more listeners than most. I can hear the attraction they put out.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the main difference of the phones is that the Tenors are smooth in all ranges including treble with a balance that is about as good as it will get and more sub bass focus over mid bass. The Doppios on the other had while having ample bass is more skewed toward highs and mids frequencies which makes them more revealing of bad recordings and lesser quality sounds in general.
  
 Detail wise the Doppios will pick up everything with almost too much authority which makes for one of the most revealing phones out there and that could be a good thing or a bad depending on what your listening to.  The Doppios out of the right source is stupendous just amazing but  where the Tenor will shine is with simple and ease of use with outstanding sound quality out of pretty much everything. In comparison the treble and mids are more smoothed out vs the more clinical/reference type presentation of the Doppios.. Makes for not only an easier to listen to presentation but for what it cost is a no brainer.. It is one for the collection for certain.  
  
 I think the Singolos will close the gap between the Zero audio signatures in one nicely defined BA. Or at least that is what I am picking up on reading Dr Blue and Hairy's  description of them.. Will report as soon as I receive those. I suspect they should compete well with the FAD phones for a musical presentation.
  
 The dark horse in this new batch of phones I will be getting could be the CKR5s.. Which I hope is a more refined CKM500.  Fingers crossed on that.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is interesting. The SHE9710 shows up on Amazon as a Japan import only.. So they seem to be a region specific product. Sold for no less than $86..You know this sound for $86? I can see it. It sounds like a sub $100 earphone. This proves yet once again the Japanese always get the cool stuff.


----------



## kova4a

dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. The SHE9710 shows up on Amazon as a Japan import only.. So they seem to be a region specific product. Sold for no less than $86..You know this sound for $86? I can see it. It sounds like a sub $100 earphone. This proves yet once again the Japanese always get the cool stuff.


 
 Nah, it's not just Japan it's Asia in general. Nowadays all the cool stuff is there. The difference is that the Japanese sellers always try to make a killing and double or even triple their investments, which is a very weird mentality if you ask me.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I think the main difference of the phones is that the Tenors are smooth in all ranges including treble with a balance that is about as good as it will get and more sub bass focus over mid bass. The Doppios on the other had while having ample bass is more skewed toward highs and mids frequencies which makes them more revealing of bad recordings and lesser quality sounds in general.
> 
> Detail wise the Doppios will pick up everything with almost too much authority which makes for one of the most revealing phones out there and that could be a good thing or a bad depending on what your listening to.  The Doppios out of the right source is stupendous just amazing but  where the Tenor will shine is with simple and ease of use with outstanding sound quality out of pretty much everything. In comparison the treble and mids are more smoothed out vs the more clinical/reference type presentation of the Doppios.. Makes for not only an easier to listen to presentation but for what it cost is a no brainer.. It is one for the collection for certain.
> 
> ...


 
 i agree with all of the above comments and insights! the Tenores are smooth as silk and jack-of-all trades, while the Doppios are reference level revealing microscopic phones.  Tenores ON THE AVERAGE will be better for a lot, but for PEAK PERFORMANCE EXPERIENCES go with the DOPPIOS.
 SINGULOS are gorgeous combination of both qualities.  Im keeping all three.  Looking forward to your CKR5, 9, and 10 comparisons DS! I'm hoping to get a Pandora V soon to add to the mix...and eventually the FX850.  
  
 Heres the rub:  i carry the SINGULOS with me when i leave the house in my pocket because they have the best qualities of the Tenores and Doppios, like DannyBoi said of the the Tenores "out of the phone are great" but capable of higher level performance if amped or connected to a powered usb dac like the Dragonfly or Geekout, from a laptop.  the DOPPIOS i save for SERIOUS listening.
 from my DX50 or out of my iUSB / gemini cabled GO750 set up.  They have potential of very special high end audio GOOSEBUMP magic that is more than good, it is shamanic listening into the fabric of space time and music that creates synthesis and trance states of total absorption.  I can get that some of the time from the Singulos and Tenores, (and some other oems) but the Doppios are the Hubble Telescope of sound imagery for me. When Shpongle released their new YoungerBrother App today with new remixes of classic EDM songs from their 2011 album the Doppios were the phone i wanted to hear the new mixes on...right away....kudos to Zero Audio for ALL their phones.  can you imagine a Zero Audio hybrid???? hope thats down the ZA pike...
 ps  for their price points, the TENORES are for sure the best  bargain value, the SINGULOS a fair deal, and the Doppios to me are priceless...Some vendor should create a 3pack of all of them together for a special price!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> Nah, it's not just Japan it's Asia in general. Nowadays all the cool stuff is there. The difference is that the Japanese sellers always try to make a killing and double or even triple their investments, which is a very weird mentality if you ask me.


 
 the 9710 series is available from cdjapan, with 3day shipping to the US, for about 50$.  cheaper if you not need instant gratification shipping.
 they have it in all four colors.  and they don't require proving you are who you are on Tenso, which i could never do for unknown reasons.
 and they take Paypal.  
  
 it would nice if someone would create a nice flow chart of the synergies of these different headphones liked in the DISCOVERY THREAD
 for interactions of recording sq (mp3 vs lossless vs flac), player (entry mid or high end) , external dac, and amp, cause its the magic
 synergies that create the GOOSEBUMP experiences that keeps me pursuing this hobby. I don't need more stuff, more headphones or amps
 but the possibility of magic portals into sound and synthesis, meaning and communication in music keeps me active in the DISCOVERY thread
 and buying headphones and gear .  The yellow brick road of sound leads to many paradises that are possible!  
  
 I have one of the best sound systems for large scale sound ever put together:  Apogee Divas (6 ft tall bipolar planar speakers), Krell reference HPA 100 watt amps with 72 output transistors each (most amps have 3), etc etc. But i spend most of my listening time listening to the stuff you guys recommend on
 the discovery thread through my mac laptop!!!  Im hearing things I've never heard before in music of all kinds, or in live concerts.
 You are all pioneers exploring the nature of sound, musical communication, and the gear to hear it.
 This is a tremendous scientific and personal adventure, and i appreciate all of your time, investment and communications about it!  3 Cheers to the DISCOVERY THREAD! and its participants!!!


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> the 9710 series is available from cdjapan, with 3day shipping to the US, for about 50$.  cheaper if you not need instant gratification shipping.
> they have it in all four colors.  and they don't require proving you are who you are on Tenso, which i could never do for unknown reasons.
> and they take Paypal.


 
  I have a friend in Tokyo who can get me the cool stuff. I was talking about the international sellers on ebay and amazon. I just don't get where is that greed coming from?


----------



## nehcrow

pastapipo said:


> Polls have opened gentlemen. Ill have $5 on two weeks.


 
 $10 after two weeks


----------



## mochill

???^


----------



## Lorspeaker

drbluenewmexico said:


> ps  for their price points, the TENORES are for sure the best  bargain value, the SINGULOS a fair deal, and the Doppios to me are priceless...Some vendor should create a 3pack of all of them together for a special price!


 
  
 how about interchangeable driver units....just like eartips, u screw on the particular drivertype u desire at anytime..


----------



## esteebin

lorspeaker said:


> how about interchangeable driver units....just like eartips, u screw on the particular drivertype u desire at anytime..


 

http://www.torque-audio.com/products-headphones/t103z-headphones/
  
 with screw on filters that change the sound of the IEM. From reference flat, bass boost, treble boost, and separate purchase for V-shaped, downward slant from bass to trable, and mid-centric.


----------



## jarrett

I don't see how the Doppio's justify their price. They are $250 on Amazon whereas the VC1000 and BA200 go for $150 or less. Who's to say the Doppio are any better? Are they different from other dual TWFK IEMs?


----------



## Lorspeaker

esteebin said:


> http://www.torque-audio.com/products-headphones/t103z-headphones/
> 
> with screw on filters that change the sound of the IEM. From reference flat, bass boost, treble boost, and separate purchase for V-shaped, downward slant from bass to trable, and mid-centric.


 
  
 thats changing the exhaustpipes... how about changing the enginechasis


----------



## Dsnuts

Zero Audio has my trust for sound tuning for one. They are more consistent with sound tuning for each type of sound they are going for more so than even JVC or AT.  Doppios cost $125 right now on Amazon Japan which makes them an amazing deal. Not such a good deal for $250 however.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Agreed!

All ZA phones are great I love them more and more everyday.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I think the main difference of the phones is that the Tenors are smooth in all ranges including treble with a balance that is about as good as it will get and more sub bass focus over mid bass. The Doppios on the other had while having ample bass is more skewed toward highs and mids frequencies which makes them more revealing of bad recordings and lesser quality sounds in general.
> ...




I agree with this, though I can't wax as poetic as Blue...the ZA's are nice sounding phones (only have the Tenore and Doppio), have had the Tenore's since they were first mentioned on this thread, they do a fabulous job with soundstaging, better than most I've heard. I could never get past the slight "desaturation" of tonal color they do in my opinion. The Doppios do no such thing, sound great (find the Tenore an easier fit for me, though, lol).
Since we're resurrecting old "discoveries", I pulled out my AT1k's, put them in my system in my desktop/GO1K, know what? They sound fabulous through this source. I don't hear harshness, great soundstage, nice tight bass, good mids, think I may go through other old "discoveries" and compare them to some newer, "latest and greatest" discoveries. (the AT 1K is probably another example of scaling up to better sources)
On a live music roll...haven't gone to this many shows in who knows how long...tonight Diego Garcia at the City Winery Manhatten (he's fun, not essential listening but cute and has a few great songs, enjoyed the show, and dinner...). Last week jazz brunch and the Gil Evans Discovery band playing manuscripts of arrangements by the great Evans that hadn't been issued anywhere. This was the best show I've seen in quite a while, french horns, tubas, flutes, regular jazz big band instruments, swing, tone color to DIE FOR!! Wow! Listening to their first album now (Centennial: Newly Discovered Works of Gil Evans, conductor Ryan Truesdell). The band is working on a second album (the shows last weekend at the Jazz Standard were recorded for this upcoming album, which is coming out on Artists House, where you can "crowdfund" it, like the Geek and other crowdfunding projects, though here you don't really get any bargain, just really a preorder of the album and the knowledge you're helping support the project. Judging by the set I saw, this is going to be a KILLER album!)


----------



## Jupiterknight

dsnuts said:


> Been a long time Jupiterknight. Yes the last time we discovered the old SHE9700 you were around to enjoy them with me. Yes I can confirm the SHE9710s are an update to the SHE9700..These sound tweeks are minor but noticeable none the less..
> 
> You know I just realized I paid more for the damn tips I am using on these phones. Lol.


 
 Yes, indeed, it has been a very long time, and I still have the very old SHE9700 and actually by coincidence found them hiding in a secret compartment in my car.  A very long time ago in HF time frame, I primarily used them for gym work outs and after dating women that I shouldn't have been dating, so it was a very soothing experience.. 
  
 Actually, then a hours before you posted your "new discovery" I picked them up, which means that I brought them inside, offered them a decent source and condition, breakfast included.. I then compared them "by memory"  with some that I have owned/experienced and straight up with few other very decent units I still have in hand.
  
 This is why I second guessed your bet. The SHE9700 was already a very decent performer and scaled up much higher than what we paid.. + in my book it/they(Phillips) actually tried as hard as it could to be neutral/flat, aiming for a reference sound and for at that time around $10-20. I actually thought, even felt that this was kind of a steal and wondered about how easily we let/allow other IEM manufactures steal our money. That is a different discussion and very opinionated/versatile, so I hereby close by now 
  
 Okay, so I'm going to search for a SHE9710 at a reasonable price etc. and see how this one pans out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well here is the nitty on the SHE9710. They seem to be the cheapest bought through Tenso using Amazon.com..
  
 They seem to go for much more everywhere else. Tenso will charge a minimum of $15 or so to ship one item or two. 
  
 I know I have been joking around when I mentioned that it is a good idea to buy a few items but that is actually true when using Tenso.  
  
 I strongly suggest trying out some Spiral Dot tips from JVC also sold on Amazon japan. And even more so a pair of Zero Audio Tenors..  Bought from CD Japan for example the SHE9710 will set you back around $50 with EMS shipping..
  
 Bought from Amazon Japan and Tenso. For a box of Spiral dots and SHE9710 it will actually come out to be around $55 shipped for both items. Paying $5 extra for the best tips on the planet is worth that $5 bucks believe me.
  
 Or a purchase with the Zero Audio tenors will cost more but ultimately will get 2 excellent phones. $35 for Tenors and $25 for the SHE9710.. $55 and another $15 or so for shipping and handling.. Now that is what I call maxing out your purchases. Or you can just get the SHE9710 and with shipping it will come out to around $40 me thinks which is still cheaper by a bit.


----------



## Mackem

dsnuts said:


> *Zero Audio has my trust for sound tuning for one*. They are more consistent with sound tuning for each type of sound they are going for more so than even JVC or AT.  Doppios cost $125 right now on Amazon Japan which makes them an amazing deal. Not such a good deal for $250 however.


 
 This. I know what I am going to get with the Zero Audio sound and I am eagerly awaiting my Tenores!


----------



## Exesteils

mackem said:


> This. I know what I am going to get with the Zero Audio sound and I am eagerly awaiting my Tenores!




You finally pulled the trigger! Let us know how it holds up, while initial impressions and all that are fine. Having someone who actually puts a pair of earphones through it's paces is much more practical imo.


----------



## Mackem

exesteils said:


> You finally pulled the trigger! Let us know how it holds up, while initial impressions and all that are fine. Having someone who actually puts a pair of earphones through it's paces is much more practical imo.


 
 Yep, will do. I must've _easily_ had over 1000 hours into my Carbo Bassos since I got them (May 2013)


----------



## kamcok

I wouldn't really call this a discovery (of a certain product) but I find it really enjoyable to put one side of an IEM in my ear, with the speakers on at the same time.
 I can't really describe the sound but it just feels so amazing. Like using my FiiO X3, i use the headphone out to my IEM and line out to my A5+  
 Has anyone tried this ? 
  
 I know the soundstaging would be off the original recording, but it allows for a clear, emphasised vocals from the IEM whilst allowing for great bass and surrounding sound stage for instruments from the speakers
 Let me know if you guys try this

 :9


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Zero Audio has my trust for sound tuning for one. They are more consistent with sound tuning for each type of sound they are going for more so than even JVC or AT.  Doppios cost $125 right now on Amazon Japan which makes them an amazing deal. Not such a good deal for $250 however.


 
 Yes the Doppios are different.  they are capable of peering into the structure of sound and music in a unique way that communicates with the listener emotionally and
 sonically.  at 125$ they are a steal.  plus they sound great  right out of a cell phone or tablet.


----------



## vlenbo

jarrett said:


> I don't see how the Doppio's justify their price. They are $250 on Amazon whereas the VC1000 and BA200 go for $150 or less. Who's to say the Doppio are any better? Are they different from other dual TWFK IEMs?



In japan its cheaper, they are purchasing that version


----------



## doctorjazz

Price/performance gets more difficult to assess as things get more expensive. A killer $50 headphone is a killer deal, but is a $500 10 times better? Generally, diminishing returns kick in as the gear becomes more expensive (little improvements cost more and more to achieve). The Tenores have nothing to be ashamed of at the price range, but the Doppio is much better, listening to them both back to back this morning, easy call. Are they worth 5 times more green? Are they worth three times more green? Is it easy being green? Questions to ponder...but for now, finished morning work, back home, pick up the crew, go see the Woody Allen show on Broadway (feel like a tourist, maybe we'll go see the Empire State Building or the Statue of Liberty), pull out old headphones later, everything old is new again!!!!


----------



## nehcrow

kamcok said:


> I wouldn't really call this a discovery (of a certain product) but I find it really enjoyable to put one side of an IEM in my ear, with the speakers on at the same time.
> I can't really describe the sound but it just feels so amazing. Like using my FiiO X3, i use the headphone out to my IEM and line out to my A5+
> Has anyone tried this ?
> 
> ...


 
 People do that with a subwoofer/speakers + open headphones


----------



## ericp10

Funny, but I thought the Doppio was awful when I first heard it (search, my initial impressions are on this thread somewhere). I thought our dear bud Dsnuts led me astray, and I told him that. I hear no bass to speak of and the sound was just drab. Now, I believe in burn-in, but not so much for balanced armatures. But Ds told me to be patient and burn them in. He was insistent that the sound would blossom and transform. I can't deny that I doubted Ds this time, but he was right. After a few days of burn-in, the bass (especially sub bass) came from out of nowhere so it seems. Now, the are neutral earphones, but the bass is deep and rich for a dual BA (don't look for basshead level bass like in the 1964 EARS-Q). But as dr.bluenewmexico so eloquently, the Doppio does seem to peel off layers of distortion and let's you see (hear) the music in a very HD clear manner. Before the transformation, I thought no BA dual earphone sounded better than the TDK BA200, but the Doppio blow those away now. I also think the Doppio beats my long time beloved W4 in transparency and clarity. It beats the TF10 and the UE900 (yes, I know these are four-BA earphones). So if the Tenore can come even a little close to the Doppio it will be something special. I'll know early next week (coming in with the CKR-9).


----------



## ericp10

What am I listening with now? ----------> Pandora Hope VI headphone. Still superb!


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds like it's worth checking out!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Sounds like it's worth checking out!


 
 I have HOPE that i will sometime soon have  a Heaven V and the Pandora HOPE VI to listen to like EricP  when I'm not
 listening to the On-1s and Doppios.!!
  
 I am still impressed by late night Pandora listening on the ATH RE700s.  especially for EDM and rock, they sizzle and beat
 and make streamed music sound oh so right....i think they a real ATH discovery for use out of a tablet late at night....


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, so what's the best one can do on these Pandora Hope VI ($700-800 + on eBay, I believe)?
If one is in NY, wants to see a fun show, good music, Bullets Over Broadway was fun, lots of pop/jazz from the 20's and 30's(when they overlapped much), silly/funny, fine performers. A non-headphone recommendation.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> I have HOPE that i will sometime soon have  a Heaven V and the Pandora HOPE VI to listen to like EricP  when I'm not
> listening to the On-1s and Doppios.!!
> 
> I am still impressed by late night Pandora listening on the ATH RE700s.  especially for EDM and rock, they sizzle and beat
> and make streamed music sound oh so right....i think they a real ATH discovery for use out of a tablet late at night....


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> OK, so what's the best one can do on these Pandora Hope VI ($700-800 + on eBay, I believe)?
> If one is in NY, wants to see a fun show, good music, Bullets Over Broadway was fun, lots of pop/jazz from the 20's and 30's(when they overlapped much), silly/funny, fine performers. A non-headphone recommendation.


 
  
  
 amazon.jpn will hit you at about $560 USD, then another $40 to ship it via Tenso. Join the party guys!
  
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_26?__mk_ja_JP=%E3%82%AB%E3%82%BF%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8A&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=final+audio+design+pandora+hope+vi&sprefix=final+audio+design+pandora%2Caps%2C848


----------



## Dsnuts

If I didn't recently get the CKR10 and CKR9 I would have bought one.. Whats an AT fan to do. I want to hear those someday however.


----------



## waynes world

And if I didn't recently get the uber-expensive Tenores, I would have bought one lol. What's a Zero Audio fan to do? But damnit, I want to hear those PH VI's someday as well! Dammit!!!


----------



## HairyHeadMara

lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Well according to the Tenor fan fare the Tenors should be superior on all accounts so your getting your moneys worth and thensome.  Who needs a Hybrid full sized headphone when you have the Tenors.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Well according to the Tenor fan fare the Tenors should be superior on all accounts so your getting your moneys worth and thensome.  Who needs a Hybrid full sized headphone when you have the Tenors.


 
  
 Exactly. I'm sure that the massive sell off of everything I have (iems, headphones, tv's, cars, whatever!) will commence as soon as I get them!


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> amazon.jpn will hit you at about $560 USD, then another $40 to ship it via Tenso. Join the party guys!


 
  
 Story of my life, bought them last week from Price Japan for $625, thought I was getting a great deal then. 
  
 They were higher priced on Amazon Japan at the time.
  
  
 Oh, and the true best earphone bargain for the money right now is the Dita. Yes it's expensive, but not as much as the other earphones in its sonic league.
 Sorry guys, it blows everything else out of the water...


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> And if I didn't recently get the uber-expensive Tenores, I would have bought one lol. What's a Zero Audio fan to do? But damnit, I want to hear those PH VI's someday as well! Dammit!!!


 
  
 waynes world, my friend, you are spending way too much money sir! You need to become more fiscally responsible like Dsnuts, DannyBai, and myself! I'm just saying ....lol


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Well according to the Tenor fan fare the Tenors should be superior on all accounts so your getting your moneys worth and thensome.  *Who needs a Hybrid full sized headphone when you have the Tenors.*


 
  
  
 Here here!


----------



## ericp10

carlsan said:


> Story of my life, bought them last week from Price Japan for $625, thought I was getting a great deal then.
> 
> They were higher priced on Amazon Japan at the time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 One day Carlsan, but for right now I'll live through you. More impressions on the Dita sound when you get a chance, please?


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> waynes world, my friend, you are spending way too much money sir! *You need to become more fiscally responsible like Dsnuts, DannyBai, and myself!* I'm just saying ....lol


 
  
 I long for the day my friend!


----------



## DannyBai

carlsan said:


> Story of my life, bought them last week from Price Japan for $625, thought I was getting a great deal then.
> 
> They were higher priced on Amazon Japan at the time.
> 
> ...



So you got them. Congrats. Truth or answer? Glad to hear they stack up.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

You already got Soundfreaq's pair Carl? That was fast. I think they're a great bargain. Relatively I guess. SQ that's about on a par with the K3003 at half the price


----------



## ericp10

carlsan said:


> Story of my life, bought them last week from Price Japan for $625, thought I was getting a great deal then.
> 
> They were higher priced on Amazon Japan at the time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Carlsan, you need to go ahead and order these earpads before your Hpe VI arrives (mainly for comfort, but also extends the bass a little bit more without effecting the rest of the sound). I have had no uncomfort issues with these pads. And they're really easy to put on the Hope VI (FAD actually has an instructional videos on its website on how to take off the old pads and put on new ones). Happy listening.
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HBSNUO2/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't gotten along well with Tenso, have used other services at times to order from Japan, but don't see it available that way. It garbles my passwords and other entries, have had troublein tha past. 
OK some Dogwalk Discoveries

First, heard this for the first time in years, played it over and over and over when I first head it. Was called "funk-jazz" at the time, but that was before funk became what it did in the 70's...(Dexter Gordon and Herbie play fabulous solos. Freddie Hubbard's is also great, tinge of sadness noted on Youtube comments, and, I hear what they[re talking about...)


Next, heard That Dog, one of my favorite singers, Petra Haden...you'll either love or hate this, the mix of metal, dissonance, show music is outrageous!!


And again something different, love that shuffle...


nuff for now


----------



## Carlsan

idsynchrono_24 said:


> You already got Soundfreaq's pair Carl? That was fast. I think they're a great bargain. Relatively I guess. SQ that's about on a par with the K3003 at half the price


 
  
 Got them today, listened a couple of hours, I'm quite impressed.
 They are the "answer", initial impressions are that yes, they do sound quite like the K3003, or more like the K3003 meets the 1plus2, with a bit of the low end of the 334, when called for.  At half the price of all of them.  
  
  
 From what I have read, the Truth is even closer to the K3003 as it has that ultra revealing tremble, because of the better cable.


> Carlsan, you need to go ahead and order these earpads before your Hpe VI arrives (mainly for comfort, but also extends the bass a little bit more without effecting the rest of the sound). I have had no uncomfort issues with these pads. And they're really easy to put on the Hope VI (FAD actually has an instructional videos on its website on how to take off the old pads and put on new ones). Happy listening.


 
 Ericp, I'm on it. Thanks for the advice.
 Cheers.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

carlsan said:


> Got them today, listened a couple of hours, I'm quite impressed.
> They are the "answer", initial impressions are that yes, they do sound quite like the K3003, or more like the K3003 meets the 1plus2, with a bit of the low end of the 334, when called for.  At half the price of all of them.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very curious about that myself. Gonna meet up with Cn11 in the comin days to verify as he ordered the Truth after hearing my Answer. Soundfreaq put in an order for the Truth as well, but he'll have to rely upon auditory memory for his evaluation, which, I find to be really spotty and mostly unreliable. I certainly hope that's true though. The treble is really the only thing holding it back IMO, it's kinda annoying to listen to with stuff like the K3K and FX850 at my disposal. I'd definitely shell out some more if the Truth rectifies that.


----------



## shotgunshane

I found to the Answer to be brighter and thinner than the K3003; if the Truth is brighter than the Answer, then I'd say its closer to 1+2 territory., at least in treble. Surprisingly, my UERM is less bright than both the Answer and K3003.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

I don't have any issues with glare on the Answer at all, but I have a pretty high tolerance of bright sigs to begin with. I think the only phones I've owned that wear me out faster than average are the 1p2 and 850, and maybe the Flat-4. I know music cited better weight on the K3K vs. DITA too. Out of the F886 and GO 450, I don't feel that the DITA loses out against the K3K in that respect. I don't know how to account for these differences to be honest. 

Kinda wish I'd taken James up on that UERM tour. Seems like everyone I know is taken by that thing. Must be something for you, music and V to drop a cool G on em


----------



## shotgunshane

idsynchrono_24 said:


> I don't have any issues with glare on the Answer at all, but I have a pretty high tolerance of bright sigs to begin with. I think the only phones I've owned that wear me out faster than average are the 1p2 and 850, and maybe the Flat-4. I know music cited better weight on the K3K vs. DITA too. Out of the F886 and GO 450, I don't feel that the DITA loses out against the K3K in that respect. I don't know how to account for these differences to be honest.
> 
> Kinda wish I'd taken James up on that UERM tour. Seems like everyone I know is taken by that thing. Must be something for you, music and V to drop a cool G on em




I used to be more tolerant of treble glare and peaks. Sometime over the last couple of years, I became very picky and annoyed by unruly treble. Even the JH13 became annoying and I loved that iem. I used to really like the JVC FXT90 too, so I bought the red limited edition about a year ago. Wow, that was a mistake.


----------



## mochill

I like the treble of the ocharaku flat 4 if that counts


----------



## Pastapipo

The Philips Tx2 is widely available around here, but it costs 55 euro's, 10 euro's less than the Fidelio S1. The S2 is 99 euro's. So I'll stick to ordering iems from abroad 
  
 On another more OT note, somebody on this forum (sorry forgot your name) mentioned the SMSL M2.
 Will my budget sets (ZA Tenore are on their way) benefit from such a DAC? I'm currently using my Galaxy S4 as my main music player.
 Found this little thing too while researching the Sabre ES9023 dac. It uses the same DAC, but has no amp.
 Other than looking much cooler, will my puppies I benefit from a SMSL M2?


----------



## doctorjazz

carlsan said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > amazon.jpn will hit you at about $560 USD, then another $40 to ship it via Tenso. Join the party guys!
> ...




Also curious about these...are we talking the Truth, or the standard? And can you compare/describe them? Thanks.


----------



## mochill

Answer cost $650 and truth cost $999


----------



## peter123

@Pastapipo

Great to hear that Philips made them more available. €50 is quite a bit more expensive though. Probably best to get them from Asia if possible or wait for the price to drop in Europe.


----------



## doctorjazz

The prices I knew...curious which one is the best ever, and a bit of detail about sound, if possible...


----------



## ericp10

It's been awhile, but I have the H3 in my ears this morning. It still sounds marvelous connected to the Schitt Vali/Modi. It will be amazing if the CKR9 can compete with the H3 in height and soundstage, with great bass and mids. And the treble is just right for me too while oozing out heaps of detail. If you can find the Sony H3 for $245 on amazon.com still, buy it! That's one of the best buys of the year for a earphone.


----------



## esteebin

ericp10 said:


> It's been awhile, but I have the H3 in my ears this morning. It still sounds marvelous connected to the Schitt Vali/Modi. It will be amazing if the CKR9 can compete with the H3 in height and soundstage, with great bass and mids. And the treble is just right for me too while oozing out heaps of detail. If you can find the Sony H3 for $245 on amazon.com still, buy it! That's one of the best buys of the year for a earphone.




Just checked Amazon and the XBA-H3 are $240!


----------



## doctorjazz

Like I said, everything old is new again (at least, everything not FOTM is coming back :wink_face
Listened to a really bargain playing system this morning, Samsung YP-G70 (discontinued, have found it for about $60), using Neutron music player (IMO really upgrades the stock Android player, sound much improved, even nice sounding). For iem dragged out Monster Earth Wind and Fire iems (also discontinued, probably can be found on eBay for the same $60 or so). Know what? Sounded really nice, whole package <$150. Just sayin'...


----------



## doctorjazz

Going to pull out the H3's, listen and compare to some current favs, more later...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Going to pull out the H3's, listen and compare to some current favs, more later...


 
 lookin forward to your H3 report from the front...or is it the back or the middle???
 doctorjazz, take your favortite low impedence phones and go hear the HTC 1 M8 phone
 at a verizon or sprint store (sprint has a special harmon kardon version with enhanced audio
 available now).  it has an upgraded dac and amp in it and is really good!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I know, I've been ready to trade in my old Moto Droid Maxx for a while now, the only thing holding me back is having to give up my unlimited data when I do my next upgrade. Really don't like Verizon, had thought of changing, but have whole family/house/dog connected via Verizon, pain to unravel. I may just do it anyway, don't go over the data plan much (and my office is supposed to be adding Wifi in the near future, that would get rid of the main reason I use so much data to begin with...streaming from my office and going to "forbidden" sites, like (oooooooooooo.....) Head-Fi!)


----------



## PeterDLai

doctorjazz said:


> I know, I've been ready to trade in my old Moto Droid Maxx for a while now, the only thing holding me back is having to give up my unlimited data when I do my next upgrade. Really don't like Verizon, had thought of changing, but have whole family/house/dog connected via Verizon, pain to unravel. I may just do it anyway, don't go over the data plan much (and my office is supposed to be adding Wifi in the near future, that would get rid of the main reason I use so much data to begin with...streaming from my office and going to "forbidden" sites, like (oooooooooooo.....) Head-Fi!)


 
  
 Why not sell your Droid Maxx and then buy your next upgrade off-contract and keep the unlimited data?


----------



## doctorjazz

What's it cost for a new HTC or Samsung these days, $5-600? More? (can search it, I guess). How much is the Maxx worth? Think I'll get $100? It actually is a good idea, but I read it after I just broke down, went to Verizon and upgraded phone and family plan, should have enough data not to run over (didn't actually run over much myself, sometimes I did, sometimes my daughter did, should be covered now). Got the new HTC One, really nice, now the pain of getting it set up how I like it, moving programs/data over. Nice not to have to stare at the phone for minutes waiting for something you tapped to open...
Did some listening earlier to some of the more talked about headphones here. Haven't formally done run off, but just took out Sony H3, JVC 850, FAD Heaven V, Westone W40 (am I nuts? why am I still reading this thread? )

Anyway, they are really close in terms of giving a quality listen, getting to the music so one can have the musical mystical experience that Dr Blue (and myself) believe is the reason for chasing after this gear and trying to get that last iota of soundstage out of them. Should be able to become 1 with the music (whether it's by trance, shaking your booty, or however you like to do it).
Sony and JVC really close, seem to me like the best analogy is tubes vs solid state...the JVC does things to tone color and texture that is tubelike. Almost technicolor, beautiful instrumental tone, lush mids (found this mitigated somewhat using GO1K, but didn't disappear). The soundstage and detailing were fine, but not quite up with the best of the others, and open space between instruments wasn't as obvious, "dark".
The Sony, by contrast, was less technicolor, but still managed to capture instruments tone. Bass/highs slightly emphasized, a mild "U" (highs just approach "tizzy", with poor recordings can be annoying). Everything else is "clean", clear, wider stage, darker space between instruments, maybe more detailing (though I think details are there with the JVC, but not as highlighted due to the decreased "space"). The Sony seems to be a bit less efficient, needed higher volume setting. Westone comes somewhere in the middle...great, lush mids(still not up to the JVC), wide soundstage (foreshortened, though, feels like row 1 or 2 in a concert hall). Darkness/space between instruments there (more than JVC, 
Because it's me, have to post some music used for the above, all from HDTracks, supposed Hi-Rez (sound good, have no clue if it's worth it)...




That'll do for now, later...


----------



## doctorjazz

(not great at scoring really good headphones for comparison...I mean, if you can do it, it does lend some coherency to the evaluations, give relative standings (A is 0.3 better than B). On the other hand, if you give scores to 5 (and I love that some guys are able to do this), ia subjective scoring of 4.6 really better than the 4.5 or 4.4 scores? I mean, it ain't a triple beam balance measurement, I'd guess coming back a few months later, it would be possible to go up or down a few decimal points, depending on what else you've heard, possible changes in things you listen for, the phase of the moon, etc. I'm not disparaging reviewers who do it...in fact, I'm somewhat in awe of the ability to parse one's subjective impressions so finely. I, however, can't do it, so my descriptions of how it sounds to my ears, on a nice Monday, during the afternoon and evening, is all I got)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Congratulations doctorjazz, on your new HTC ONE M8.  enjoy the mobile music quality and strength with those different phones!.
 the usb out works really well (although you don't need it) with android intended dac/amps.  The Filo E18 Kundelen is suprisingly
 effective for the money (145) and gives you an extra battery bank for extended listening.  Its not class A but it does provide
 a higher end experience with that phone or a tablet that has usb.  Im sure the more expensive DAC AMPS like the Theorem
 or such ones would be even better, but the price differential is scary...unless you have a cash influx the E18 works good enough
 to break through the veil....


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't tried line out yet,still getting it up to spec,old apps reloaded,straightening out the phone to get it how I want it. Tried it on Mog,though,streaming music sounded really good.
HDTracks recommendation:if you like jazz guitar,Bucky Pizzarelli"Three For All",with son John and a third guitarist,is a binaural recording that sounds FABULOUS! Really can hear/"see" the 3 players. Usually 3 guitars could sound really muddy,great sounding here!


----------



## doctorjazz

Went for the FAD Pandora Hope VI, must be out of my mind...


My post for when I think I must be nuts...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Went for the FAD Pandora Hope VI, must be out of my mind...
> 
> 
> My post for when I think I must be nuts...


 
  
  
 You'll come back to your senses once you hear it!


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok,waiting on shipping from Japan,very curious. Meanwhile,listening to my All Time Low post on my HTC one,Blue is right about the sound,best phone sound I've had up until now. (just meant to post the song"Therapy",accidentally posted the whole album...really do love the album,though...guilty pleasure


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yes Doctorjazz, thanks for "taking one for the team"!!  now i don't have to go to the plasma donation center to get
 one to test...and YOU get to open Pandora's Box!!!   you're life may never be the same!!!   i had to break out my
 piggy bank to cover my last purchase of the dot matrix tips from tenso/amazon japan and the 9710s....you never
 know  what could spin you into audio nirvana i this quest for sound joy......
  
 new John McClaughlin album BOSTON RECORD  is EXCELLENT. highly recommended for lovers of jazz fusion.
 puts phones through their paces with screeching guitars, awesome drumming and wonderful synthscapes...worth discovering
 if you've never heard John McClaughlin or haven't heard him in years...I went to concert of his in Boston years ago where
 he had 5000 fans meditate for one minute before he would play, saying "Out of the silence comes the music"..it was a
 great moment when the music started......


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard him in a long time,have an acoustic guitar album of his on vinyl,great stuff. When fusion was a new idea,"real" jazz aficionados looked down on it,not "real" jazz.I didn't have a problem with it for that reason,Miles,Ornette Coleman did great takes on fusion. Too much seemed to mix tepid funk rhythms with a "play as fast as you can" aesthetic, and turned me off.catching up with some of it now,less of a jazz snob than I used to be.


----------



## ericp10

So the CKR9 and Tenore have landed and are at my post office. I'll probably get them tomorrow morning. I'm really more curious about how this Tenore will stack up with the wonderfully detailed and transparent neutral Doppio (have those in my ears today). I really hope that a cheaper ZA out performs its more expensive big brother, but I have my doubts. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Can't wait for your review


----------



## ericp10

hairyheadmara said:


> Can't wait for your review


----------



## mikaveli06

ericp10 said:


> So the CKR9 and Tenore have landed and are at my post office. I'll probably get them tomorrow morning. I'm really more curious about how this Tenore will stack up with the wonderfully detailed and transparent neutral Doppio (have those in my ears today). I really hope that a cheaper ZA out performs its more expensive big brother, but I have my doubts. We'll see tomorrow.


 
 Interesting, as i am in process of purchasing doppios from mochill and have tenors in ears now lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> So the CKR9 and Tenore have landed and are at my post office. I'll probably get them tomorrow morning. I'm really more curious about how this Tenore will stack up with the wonderfully detailed and transparent neutral Doppio (have those in my ears today). I really hope that a cheaper ZA out performs its more expensive big brother, but I have my doubts. We'll see tomorrow.


 
 oh Eric...there is a missing gear here...the CARBON SINGULOS....dont ignore them...they
 are in some ways my favorite ZERO AUDIO masterpiece.   The Tenores are smooth as silk
 the Doppios are thick with detail and neutrality, and the SINGULOS the most fun of all....
 ask then to your dance!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> So the CKR9 and Tenore have landed and are at my post office. I'll probably get them tomorrow morning. I'm really more curious about how this Tenore will stack up with the wonderfully detailed and transparent neutral Doppio (have those in my ears today). I really hope that a cheaper ZA out performs its more expensive big brother, but I have my doubts. We'll see tomorrow.


 
 looking forward Ericp10 to your impressions!  thanks for going for the gold!!!


----------



## mikaveli06

I plan on picking up singolos in near future also


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> Interesting, as i am in process of purchasing doppios from mochill and have tenors in ears now lol


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> oh Eric...there is a missing gear here...the CARBON SINGULOS....dont ignore them...they
> are in some ways my favorite ZERO AUDIO masterpiece.   The Tenores are smooth as silk
> the Doppios are thick with detail and neutrality, and the SINGULOS the most fun of all....
> ask then to your dance!!!!


 
  
  
 I have not doubt drbluenewmexico. The ZA line doesn't seem to let us down at all,  but I've just never been interested in a single BA. Plus, the FX650 may still be calling my name. lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mikaveli06 said:


> I plan on picking up singolos in near future also


 
 good for you mikaveli06!  look forward to your impressions singularly!


----------



## esteebin

AKG Q460 for $70 a good deal? Currently selling on amazon lightning deal

Sorry wrong thread (supposed to be the Deals)


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Singolos are the most fun of all ZAphones indeed after a week of intense burn in they really shine, I rarely use TE-05 and IM70 now because of Singolos.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Don't wanna get ahead of myself, but the Ostry KC06As are currently my top pick out of my collection when it comes to bass. The mids are delicious, too. Something seemed a tad strange in the treble region, and I couldn't put my finger on it. My brain seems to have adjusted to whatever weirdness I initially detected, which may very well be down to being used to a different sound signature. 

Oh, you guys who like scores with great bass, get yourselves the Bourne Identity soundtrack. Sublime.

I don't want to go to sleep.


----------



## Euphonik

hairyheadmara said:


> Singolos are the most fun of all ZAphones indeed after a week of intense burn in they really shine, I rarely use TE-05 and IM70 now because of Singolos.


 
  
 That's definitely reassuring- I discounted the TE-05 for lack of bass, passed up the Tenore for these as well; was hoping for some bass authority from a BA for EDM...anyway, drbluenewmexico had a lot of good things to say and at 89 bucks these Singolos are simply too intriguing to pass up. Any improvement on the KC06A sound sig would be awesome, it is practically ideal for me. Tenso will probably take a couple of weeks but I'll do some impressions when I get them.


----------



## pokenguyen

drbluenewmexico said:


> oh Eric...there is a missing gear here...the CARBON SINGULOS....dont ignore them...they
> are in some ways my favorite ZERO AUDIO masterpiece.   The Tenores are smooth as silk
> the Doppios are thick with detail and neutrality, and the SINGULOS the most fun of all....
> ask then to your dance!!!!


 

 How are singolos vs GR07 or RE400?


----------



## Kamakahah

hatefulsandwich said:


> Don't wanna get ahead of myself, but the Ostry KC06As are currently my top pick out of my collection when it comes to bass. The mids are delicious, too. Something seemed a tad strange in the treble region, and I couldn't put my finger on it. My brain seems to have adjusted to whatever weirdness I initially detected, which may very well be down to being used to a different sound signature.
> 
> Oh, you guys who like scores with great bass, get yourselves the Bourne Identity soundtrack. Sublime.
> 
> I don't want to go to sleep.




Right around the high hat frequency for me. It stands out too much. Draws my attention way too much. It will cause certain sounds to appear more in your face than I believe they were intended to be. 
After a while of brain adjustment it isn't as off sounding, but still very present.

It can be confusing because you might think, "oh the detail on that. I've never heard 'X' so clearly." Then you begin to realize that it is simply standing out where it shouldn't be. Also it lacks some extension in the highs so things went resonate quite as naturally. That might also be the "off" sounding .

Isn't the bass exciting? Slams, extends deep and really gets you moving.


----------



## vlenbo

@doctorjazz
  
 your tunes were riveting, I seriously enjoyed listening to the latest ones you posted with my ckr9s.
  
 The bass lines were incredible, vocals amazing, and the sound positioning beautiful.
  
 Let me give you guys (including doctor) something to listen to, but it has to be with the best gear. The sound positioning and separation of this song is amazing, even if the separation is minimal, it is actually noticible and intimate.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Just got this couple from post office


----------



## hatefulsandwich

It seems to me that there's a bit of sucking out in the treble somewhere and then a spike at the hi-hats you're mentioning. I could be - and am likely - wrong, but that's what it seems like to me. It doesn't create hyper-detail-I've-never-heard-before, though. I think between my UM3X and my Mikros, I've heard as much detail as I'm gonna get, at least at this range of expenditure. It doesn't, at least, highlight sibilance, and that's something I can't handle. A bit of emphasis on the higher treble regions doesn't get to me, but where the "s" happens can be a deal breaker for me. And yeah, the extension isn't brilliant, but I don't find myself overly concerned about treble unless there's too much of it and not enough of everything else.

The bass is ridiculously sexy. Vocals are lovely, especially female. Treble doesn't bother me. I'm certainly not unhappy with the purchase. My one irritation is these damn cables, I've never had cables so prone to tangling. No, I haven't owned cable monstrosities like the MH1, so my experience is limited, but this cable irritates me. Not deal breaker irritates, but irritates nonetheless.

I remember somewhere there being a bit of a silly argument over whether the KC06s are made of metal or plastic. The Ish-stirring was by someone who didn't even have the Ostrys, if I recall correctly. Anyway, If this is plastic, it's doing a damned fine job of presenting like metal. Cold to the touch, metal clinky sound when tapped. If it walks like a duck and it talks like a duck, it must be.... Plastic? Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> @doctorjazz
> 
> your tunes were riveting, I seriously enjoyed listening to the latest ones you posted with my ckr9s.
> 
> ...


----------



## smith

Thinking about checking out the Singolo, were are people buy them from ?....Shipping would be to the UK!


----------



## Grayson73

hatefulsandwich said:


> Don't wanna get ahead of myself, but the Ostry KC06As are currently my top pick out of my collection when it comes to bass. The mids are delicious, too. Something seemed a tad strange in the treble region, and I couldn't put my finger on it. My brain seems to have adjusted to whatever weirdness I initially detected, which may very well be down to being used to a different sound signature.
> 
> Oh, you guys who like scores with great bass, get yourselves the Bourne Identity soundtrack. Sublime.
> 
> I don't want to go to sleep.


 
 Have you tried the Tenore?  Looking for more KC06A vs. Tenore impressions.


----------



## ericp10

euphonik said:


> That's definitely reassuring- I discounted the *TE-05 for lack of bass*, passed up the Tenore for these as well; was hoping for some bass authority from a BA for EDM...anyway, drbluenewmexico had a lot of good things to say and at 89 bucks these Singolos are simply too intriguing to pass up. Any improvement on the KC06A sound sig would be awesome, it is practically ideal for me. Tenso will probably take a couple of weeks but I'll do some impressions when I get them.


 
  
  
 TE-05 has plenty of bass. Could it be that you had a bad seal?


----------



## MrEleventy

ericp10 said:


> TE-05 has plenty of bass. Could it be that you had a bad seal?


+1, Or maybe extreme basshead? I've experienced hps/iems where I get bass-fatigue where as the Te-05 is "fun" enough for me. A good compliment to my DBA-02 MKIIs.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hairyheadmara said:


> Singolos are the most fun of all ZAphones indeed after a week of intense burn in they really shine, I rarely use TE-05 and IM70 now because of Singolos.


 
 +1


----------



## ericp10

Time to find out which one!


----------



## peter123

Hmm, seams as if my post from this morning was never really added. I try again:

@drbluenewmexico and HairyHeadMara:

What's the main difference between the Singolos and the Tenores?


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Time to find out which one!


 
  
 $300 vs. $55 seems like an unfair fight, but look forward to your impressions


----------



## Grayson73

smith said:


> Thinking about checking out the Singolo, were are people buy them from ?....Shipping would be to the UK!


 
 Cheapest would be Amazon.co.jp via Tenso.com.
  
 Ebay also has them for $144:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Official-Zero-Audio-single-balance-armature-stereo-headphone-ZH-BX510-CS-/301032435612
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Official-Zero-Audio-single-balance-armature-stereo-headphone-ZH-BX510-CS-/370976946554


----------



## ericp10

Right out of the box the Tenore is QUITE impressive without burn-in. There is no denying this. I will need to let it burn-in before I can give it a fair comparison to the Doppio. I will say this: Both have an outstanding sound signature. Right now, I still agree with drbluenewmexico that the Doppios is microscopic in digging into the the details of the music, but the Tenore's timbre on female vocals is WOW!!! And the Tenore seems to have deeper bass, but that's expected out of a dynamic. That's all I'll say about the two right now.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> $300 vs. $55 seems like an unfair fight, but look forward to your impressions


 
  
 Well, it's not unfair because I'm not comparing the Tenore to the CKR9 ....lol 

 I'm comparing the Tenore to the Doppio and the CKR9 to the FX850.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Well, it's not unfair because I'm not comparing the Tenore to the CKR9 ....lol
> 
> I'm comparing the Tenore to the Doppio and the CKR9 to the FX850.


 
 Oops, I saw the two packages and thought they were going head to head.  Now I see the FX850 and Doppios on the bottom.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Oops, I saw the two packages and thought they were going head to head.  Now I see the FX850 and Doppios on the bottom.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

peter123 said:


> Hmm, seams as if my post from this morning was never really added. I try again:
> 
> @drbluenewmexico and HairyHeadMara:
> 
> What's the main difference between the Singolos and the Tenores?




I have no chance to listen to Tenore yet as I picked them up before I went to work, I wil let you know later when I have a chance to listen to them.


----------



## peter123

Thanks, just take your time.


----------



## smith

grayson73 said:


> Cheapest would be Amazon.co.jp via Tenso.com.
> 
> Ebay also has them for $144:
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## hatefulsandwich

grayson73 said:


> Have you tried the Tenore?  Looking for more KC06A vs. Tenore impressions.


 
 I'm afraid not - I can't get the Tenore easily under $80 and, well, I had already spent $80 on the KC06As. That said, if I could get the Tenores at the prices guys are getting them at before I'd bought the Ostry, that would definitely have been the choice I'd have made. I was unusually impulsive with the KC06A purchase, just figured I'd give it a shot especially considering that there was a limited amount available in the first batch.
  
 For sure it sounds like the Tenores are something special, even if I do personally feel people are going a bit overboard. I got accused of hyping the Ostrys in the Tenore thread when I pointed out someone being strangely defensive about the Tenores, which to me actually just confirmed my assessment that people are being hyperdefensive there. I don't actually care enough about the subject to say much more there so I'm not. 
  
 My basic assessment of the KC06A is that the bass is very, very nice and vocals, especially female, are euphonic. There is something not right in the treble, though, but it doesn't highlight sibilance so I'm not too bothered. "Treble-heads" might not be so forgiving, though, so YMMV. I don't like the rubbery cable, but it's not enough of a problem to make me not want to use it - I guess I just really like a braided, non-springy cable. Accessories are good, imo, I do like the tips a fair amount but I'm using the Sony Hybrids regardless. They seemed to have the bass under control better than stock tips - though I will say that the bass, as much as there is of it, doesn't give me the sense that it's ever out of control. Just the Hybrids seem to present it a tad tighter. 
  
 I'm not likely to do any more in-depth of a review than that because... I just don't care enough . I like the earphones, but I don't feel like I need to justify my like for them or get a bunch of other people to like them. I'm happy to share my impressions with the caveat that they are *my *_impressions._


----------



## waynes world

Hateful, I just got the tenores so its early in the game. Yes, they are great. But so are the ostry's. Different sigs, and at this point I can't say which I like better. I can say though that the cable on the tenores is thinner and tangles more than the kc06's. 

And if you don't like cables that tangle, NEVER get the monoprice 8320's lol. And if you don't like cables that make you feel like punching holes in walls, well the, you know which ones to avoid lol!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Hateful, I just got the tenores so its early in the game. Yes, they are great. But so are the ostry's. Different sigs, and at this point I can't say which I like better. I can say though that the cable on the tenores is thinner and tangles more than the kc06's.




Now you know why I never hopped on that particular hype train, even with so many who started picking it up literally a year after us discoverinv them here. Having heard them both along with the kc06a, I found the As to be more musical, which is a big plus when I use these for on-the-go listening.


----------



## Carlsan

hatefulsandwich said:


> I'm afraid not - I can't get the Tenore easily under $80 and, well, I had already spent $80 on the KC06As. That said, if I could get the Tenores at the prices guys are getting them at before I'd bought the Ostry, that would definitely have been the choice I'd have made. I was unusually impulsive with the KC06A purchase, just figured I'd give it a shot especially considering that there was a limited amount available in the first batch.
> 
> For sure it sounds like the Tenores are something special, even if I do personally feel people are going a bit overboard. I got accused of hyping the Ostrys in the Tenore thread when I pointed out someone being strangely defensive about the Tenores, which to me actually just confirmed my assessment that people are being hyperdefensive there. I don't actually care enough about the subject to say much more there so I'm not.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your impressions, they are helpful to those of us who may or may not buy them.
  
 But, my question is where do you find the KC06A"s?
 The few places that I checked, and that do carry the KC06's  are out of stock or do not have them listed.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

@waynes world Oh, yeah, they're not terrible by any means. But if I wanted to pick on something about these, that would be the thing that I dislike the most. And that said, it's not even that bad. And now it just sprung to mind to test microphonics and they're actually very good in that regard. Perhaps that's the reason for the rubbery material. This microscopic connector, though. It makes the Mikros headphone-side connector look downright tubby. It feels like good quality, but it's just so... tiny.
  
 I'd be interested to know if the KC06 and KC06A kind of correspond with the GR07 and GR07BE. Not that I've even heard those, haha. I'm just curious as to whether the candy-striping on the cable is a kind of tipping of the hat to the BE. I also wonder what their slogan "O's always try" is supposed to mean. I know this has nothing to do with the sound or anything, but it intrigues me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 I would also like to add the disclaimer to my experience of the KC06A: I have not burned these in. I have owned them for about 30 hours and I've listened to them about five hours out of that. I understand that some people don't believe in burn-in. That's fine. My opinion is that differenet headphones respond differently. Badaboom. 
  
@Carlsan - I impulsively jumped in on the first batch when they were briefly available on Shenzhenaudio. I'm usually rather cautious and prefer to go with something that's been well received by others. Granted the KC06s had already received praise and I had an itchy wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Apparently there will be more available in June sometime.


----------



## ericp10

Who has the KC06As now? Thanks. I mean who is selling it now.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I'm certainly not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pokenguyen

With Havi B3, Tenore, Ostry in same league, is Zero Audio Singolo now the best we can get at <100$?


----------



## mochill

Hatefulsandwich send me a pm with your name address and phone number and there might be a surprise at your door step


----------



## HairyHeadMara

pokenguyen said:


> With Havi B3, Tenore, Ostry in same league, is Zero Audio Singolo now the best we can get at <100$?





For me they are definitely best under $100


----------



## mochill

Tenore are on par with my favorite iem and its one of my favorite


----------



## kova4a

BTW, just saw on innerfidelity that joker has released his TX1 and TX2 review and placed the TX2 on the Wall of Fame


----------



## Euphonik

ericp10 said:


> TE-05 has plenty of bass. Could it be that you had a bad seal?


 
  
 Sorry, I meant that I'd taken them off my shortlist due to others' impressions/opinions of their bass but perhaps they should stay...I'm really curious about the Fostex sound but there are so many good choices(Tenore, Singolo, TTPOD T1, etc) that I was hoping to not have to buy them all- of course this is proving difficult, lol. I guess I'll just wait for more comparisons to see which IEM will be next.


----------



## mochill

And...... Tenore still wins


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> BTW, just saw on innerfidelity that joker has released his TX1 and TX2 review and placed the TX2 on the Wall of Fame


 
  
 I'll have to check that out! Your hype has been validated 
  
 Btw, have you tried the kc06's or the tenores? The tenores are freaking me out a bit right now (regarding how good they are).


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> And...... Tenore still wins


 
  
 Over what mochill? Stop speaking in code man!


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> I'll have to check that out! Your hype has been validated
> 
> Btw, have you tried the kc06's or the tenores? The tenores are freaking me out a bit right now (regarding how good they are).


 
 Nah, you know me - I don't hype stuff - I just recognize the good performers. 
 As far as the tenores and the kc06 - I still haven't decided whether to get them coz nowadays I'm trying to stay away from the overly hyped stuff and just wait and see how things go. And I'm perfectly happy with what I have now, so the urge to try all the new iems is not particularly strong. Of course, as usual I probably won't be able to resist the crazy vsonic temptation.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Nah, you know me - I don't hype stuff - I just recognize the good performers.
> As far as the tenores and the kc06 - I still haven't decided whether to get them coz nowadays I'm trying to stay away from the overly hyped stuff and just wait and see how things go. And I'm perfectly happy with what I have now, so the urge to try all the new iems is not particularly strong. Of course, as usual I probably won't be able to resist the crazy vsonic temptation.


 
  
 I hear ya. And I know you won't be able to resist the vsonic temptation. But if you ever do fall prey to the kc06 or tenore hype, I don't think that you'll be disappointed. They are seriously starting to make me think that I'll never need to spend more than $100 again for an IEM. Ever. Which is a very good thing for my wallet


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> I hear ya. And I know you won't be able to resist the vsonic temptation. But if you ever do fall prey to the kc06 or tenore hype, I don't think that you'll be disappointed. They are seriously starting to make me think that I'll never need to spend more than $100 again for an IEM. Ever. Which is a very good thing for my wallet


 
 Well, I'll think about it. I have an interview for a new job on Monday and if I manage to get it I won't be worrying for my wallet anymore.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Well, I'll think about it. I have an interview for a new job on Monday and if I manage to get it I won't be worrying for my wallet anymore.


 
  
 Good luck! But your wallet has already been damaged significantly enough (and your ears spoiled significantly enough) with the Noble 4's, so it's too late for you anyway, Not that you regret it!


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> Good luck! But your wallet has already been damaged significantly enough (and your ears spoiled significantly enough) with the Noble 4's, so it's too late for you anyway, Not that you regret it!


 
 Nah, my wallet hasn't really been damaged precisely because I didn't jump on all those hype trains last year - no bassos, no tenores, no cks1000, no m200 etc., so instead of getting a whole bunch of the cheaper hyped iems I just got one that was more expensive, so I haven't actually spent more money than most people here or than I would have otherwise. Also, my ears haven't been spoiled - I'm as objective as I've ever been.


----------



## Kamakahah

ericp10 said:


> Who has the KC06As now? Thanks. I mean who is selling it now.




Not currently available outside some taobao vendors. Other places Luke peninsula Will have them in a few weeks. The first batch was 800 pieces, China only. A few outside vendors on Aliexpress got their hands on a small stock but sold out quickly. Shenzhen as well.

I'll be putting my pair up for sale in the classifieds this weekend when I get some time.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Nah, my wallet hasn't really been damaged precisely *because I didn't jump on all those hype trains last year - no bassos, no tenores, no cks1000, no m200 etc.*, so instead of getting a whole bunch of the cheaper hyped iems I just got one that was more expensive, so I haven't actually spent more money than most people here or than I would have otherwise. Also, my ears haven't been spoiled - I'm as objective as I've ever been.


 
  
 Yeah, me neither.





 Lol. Not that I mind too much, I still really enjoy them and I could have spent much more. Having said that, a purge might be in order!


----------



## ericp10

kamakahah said:


> Not currently available outside some taobao vendors. Other places Luke peninsula Will have them in a few weeks. The first batch was 800 pieces, China only. A few outside vendors on Aliexpress got their hands on a small stock but sold out quickly. Shenzhen as well.
> 
> I'll be putting my pair up for sale in the classifieds this weekend when I get some time.







Thanks for the info. And why isn't it ringing your bell?


----------



## Kamakahah

ericp10 said:


> Thanks for the info. And why isn't it ringing your bell?




I posted a number of impressions in the KC06A thread, including an analogy that eventually got out of hand once placed in the wrong hands - You all know who you are .

They are a trade off. You get fantastic energy, detail, good texture. They are a fun phone with higher end traits mixed in. Yet, they are not without a few flaws: Soundstage, imaging and upper extension all leave much to be desired. Then there is a forwardness or peak in the 2-5hz range. It's right in the range of the high hat for me. It sounds like shoving the high hat next to the singer's microphone (I'm slightly exaggerating). It gets on my nerves. It's influence is heavily track dependant so YMMV. 

I was the person that refered to them as having a "wall of sound". I don't quite feel that way after some time with them, but a version of that still persists. I did notice a change after the first 5 hours of burn in, but nothing after that. Could have been brain adjustment. 
Altering source and amp had significant impacts on the overall presentation, but not enough for me to overlook the flaws. I don't think these issues will matter for Many people. I'm sensitive to certain terrible frequencies, that's just biology. And these just happen to rub my biology the wrong way.... 

The other main reason is that the FX850 fits my preferences better at the moment.


----------



## bhazard

kova4a said:


> Nah, my wallet hasn't really been damaged precisely because I didn't jump on all those hype trains last year - no bassos, no tenores, no cks1000, no m200 etc., so instead of getting a whole bunch of the cheaper hyped iems I just got one that was more expensive, so I haven't actually spent more money than most people here or than I would have otherwise. Also, my ears haven't been spoiled - I'm as objective as I've ever been.


 
  
 Some of these sub $100 sets are really outstanding though. I have the Dunu 2k in my ears right now, and the Havi and Ostry's really aren't that far off in SQ.
  
  


kamakahah said:


> Not currently available outside some taobao vendors. Other places Luke peninsula Will have them in a few weeks. The first batch was 800 pieces, China only. A few outside vendors on Aliexpress got their hands on a small stock but sold out quickly. Shenzhen as well.
> 
> I'll be putting my pair up for sale in the classifieds this weekend when I get some time.


 
  
 Before you sell the KC06A, try a large double flange on them with a small bore. Tames the treble to perfection for me, and doesn't bloat the already deep bass.
  
 The Dunu is awesome. 10 min in with the stock config and it is really enjoyable.


----------



## kova4a

bhazard said:


> Some of these sub $100 sets are really outstanding though. I have the Dunu 2k in my ears right now, and the Havi and Ostry's really aren't that far off in SQ.


 
 Well, I don't doubt that I might like at least one of these but I've been on head-fi long enough to be cautious of all the hype. It's not like the Havi or the Ostry are the first iems that have been praised as giant killers. They are just the new couple in an endless cycle. There's just always something new - new vsonic iems, a new line of audio-technica iems, a new line of sony multi-BAs, a new line of jvc iems with micro drivers, an unknown model of a sony mobile headset, new jvcs with built in woofers, new vsonics, new ath iems, new dual dynamic iems from a new company, new philips iems, a new line of sony hybrids, some new iems from a new Chinese company, a new line of ath multi-BAs and dynamic drivers, yet another new kids on the Chinese block, yet another line of jvc iems, yeat another line of ath iems, yet another new line of vsonics etc. etc. And that's just for the past 2 years and I'm missing a lot of other stuff. 
At some point one has to draw the line and become a bit pickier and I'm picking the new vsonics


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Well, I don't doubt that I might like at least one of these but I've been on head-fi long enough to be cautious of all the hype. It's not like the Havi or the Ostry are the first iems that have been praised as giant killers. They are just the new couple in an endless cycle. There's just always something new - new vsonic iems, a new line of audio-technica iems, a new line of sony multi-BAs, a new line of jvc iems with micro drivers, an unknown model of a sony mobile headset, new jvcs with built in woofers, new vsonics, new ath iems, new dual dynamic iems from a new company, new philips iems, a new line of sony hybrids, some new iems from a new Chinese company, a new line of ath multi-BAs and dynamic drivers, yet another new kids on the Chinese block, yet another line of jvc iems, yeat another line of ath iems, yet another new line of vsonics etc. etc. And that's just for the past 2 years and I'm missing a lot of other stuff.
> At some point one has to draw the line and become a bit pickier *and I'm picking the new vsonics*


 
  
 Fanboy


----------



## MrEleventy

kova4a said:


> Well, I don't doubt that I might like at least one of these but I've been on head-fi long enough to be cautious of all the hype. It's not like the Havi or the Ostry are the first iems that have been praised as giant killers. They are just the new couple in an endless cycle. There's just always something new - new vsonic iems, a new line of audio-technica iems, a new line of sony multi-BAs, a new line of jvc iems with micro drivers, an unknown model of a sony mobile headset, new jvcs with built in woofers, new vsonics, new ath iems, new dual dynamic iems from a new company, new philips iems, a new line of sony hybrids, some new iems from a new Chinese company, a new line of ath multi-BAs and dynamic drivers, yet another new kids on the Chinese block, yet another line of jvc iems, yeat another line of ath iems, yet another new line of vsonics etc. etc. And that's just for the past 2 years and I'm missing a lot of other stuff.
> At some point one has to draw the line and become a bit pickier and I'm picking the new vsonics :tongue_smile:


+1, Getting picky is the only way to keep the wallet sane. Also lets you save up and pick up something big every now and then. Incoming Beyer T1s  But I did jump on the te-05s. Liking them thus far.


----------



## Exesteils

Hmmm.. Local shop seems to be having a promo for the Calyx M, pre-order at full retail and they'll throw in a T90 for free, plus freebies.... Awfully tempting, but then again that's a cool grand for a DAP. Ugh


----------



## MrEleventy

Flip the T90s for an easy 300-400?


----------



## Exesteils

mreleventy said:


> Flip the T90s for an easy 300-400?




That's what I was thinking too. They even throw in a pair of Beyer DX160ie which I have been interested in for awhile now. Might get someone to chip in if they want the T90s so we both win.


----------



## kamcok

Alrighty folks, I just received my spiral dot tips with the tenores.
 I'm typing with them in my ears right now.
 I first tried the tenores right out of the box without changing the tips and thought wow these sound pretty damn good for the price.
 However, I noticed that there was a mid treble spike that made it sound a bit too "crisp" which i'm not a big fan of.
  
 After a while, I changed it to the spiral dot tips and guess what ?
 It smoothed down the treble instantaneously.
 The effect is not subtle, you don't have to listen hard to notice.
 It just makes the whole spectrum much smoother
 I LOVE IT !
  
 tenores + spiral dot tips > KC06
 hands down.


----------



## kamcok

The spiral dot tips are really worth a shot. At first I looked at the tips and thought.... the spiral dots aren't even all that prominent, this is probably just some placebo effect kicking in place.
 But nope, the effect is really there, this is a real surprise to me.
  
 I won't be buying a new IEM for a while now


----------



## Dsnuts

Singolos been in my ears for the greater part of the evening. I am very impressed with these. These would actually be the upgrade to the tenors..Similar sound tuning to the Tenors actually.  I know many of you guys just got the tenors but the sound of the Singolos seems to hone down what makes the tenors so nice. I like em both actually but for a single BA these have one of the most complete sounds I have heard.. Zero Audio does it again..
  
 CKR5s. Need burn in but they have a very similar sound balancing to the CKR9s. AT phones you can't judge from open listen or even a 24 hours of burn. They need minimum of 1 week straight to actually hear what they are really like. These will be no different. I am impressed with these as well and these will get better and better and show me what they are about but only with a good driver beat down.. Will have some more thoughts on these later.
  
 CKR9.. Absolute raw drivers out of the box. Lol.. Yet more phones that must be burned in before they sound correct.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Singolos been in my ears for the greater part of the evening. I am very impressed with these. These would actually be the upgrade to the tenors..Similar sound tuning to the Tenors actually.  I know many of you guys just got the tenors but the sound of the Singolos seems to hone down what makes the tenors so nice. I like em both actually but for a single BA these have one of the most complete sounds I have heard.. Zero Audio does it again..
> 
> CKR5s. Need burn in but they have a very similar sound balancing to the CKR9s. AT phones you can't judge from open listen or even a 24 hours of burn. They need minimum of 1 week straight to actually hear what they are really like. These will be no different. I am impressed with these as well and these will get better and better and show me what they are about but only with a good driver beat down.. Will have some more thoughts on these later.
> 
> CKR9.. Absolute raw drivers out of the box. Lol.. Yet more phones that must be burned in before they sound correct.


 
 Looks like my ckr9s were already burned-in.
 the ckr9s may not be so good out of box is it? 
  
 I'm very glad that the singolos are an upgrade, i'm buying that instead of the tenores, though I won't discoutn the tenores to be honest.
  
 the ckr5s are interesting, can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

That weirdness in the treble region when you first described it is on my pair as well..That is going away already after 24 hours but if these were preburned in by the factory that would not exist. The rest of the sound is smooth enough but I can tell these will get much better after a week or two of burn in.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> That weirdness in the treble region when you first described it is on my pair as well..That is going away already after 24 hours but if these were preburned in by the factory that would not exist. The rest of the sound is smooth enough but I can tell these will get much better after a week or two of burn in.


 
 Whew, thought I had some sort of outlandish ckr9.
  
 Looks like they're similar pre-burn in. Thanks dsnuts.  I hope you enjoy the singolos for a LONG time while waiting.
  
 Hopefully the ckr5s do punch above their price point. A 4 star review has been uploaded on kakaku, they enjoy the heck out of it.
  
  
 After you get the highs fixed up with burn-in, the mids will be a bit more cleaner, detailed, and more creamier than before, similar to the ckm500s imo.
  
  
 The bass though, watch out! That improves quite a bit, and the spacing between instruments and stage also gets better. Happy listening.


----------



## ericp10

The Tenore might be the BEST earphone I've heard for under $50 though. And I think it's one of the best under $100. I still need more burn-in on it to see what it can do. I have it with me today while my CKR9 burns-in. It still hasn't convinced me yet that it's better than the Doppio. The Doppio is a neutral detail monster with lots of clarity and transparency. This opinion, however, takes away no shine from the Tenore. It's a very nice sounding budget earphone. Is it a giant killer as some have suggested? No it isn't in my humble opinion (no comparison to something like the FX850), but you may not be able to find much better if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> That weirdness in the treble region when you first described it is on my pair as well..That is going away already after 24 hours but if these were preburned in by the factory that would not exist. The rest of the sound is smooth enough but I can tell these will get much better after a week or two of burn in.


 
  
  
 I'm having a different experience with the CKR9, buddy. While I can tell there is much more improvement to come with burn-in, I actually thought these babies sounded pretty good out of the box. I put about five hours burn-in on them yesterday, and when I get home they should have over 30 hours. I don't find them as full-sounding as the FX850 (or it's little brother, the Ath-IM70). It is, however, more refined than the IM70, and rich with details. The bass is kind of stunning (still not equaling the FX850 yet to my ears). Then again, I have this Fiio upgrade silver-plated copper cable that pushes the FX850 more forward to my ears but keeps the wide soundstage. And it adds even more clarity to the whole sound signature. Clearly a great time to be in this hobby!!


----------



## ericp10

Okay, thanks to a buddy head-fier (two actually), I have the the KC06 in my ears to try. Nice!! Wow, this under-$100 market isn't playing. Can't say the Tenore is better or vice versa. Different sound signatures, but both are great. More bass in the KC06 to my liking, but the Tenore has enough to satisfy. Tenore wins on vocals though, but KC06 is fuller sounding. I don't think I need more bass than this if the KC06 has more. I will also be hearing the the Philip 9710  and FX650 shortly.


----------



## Baycode

ericp10 said:


> Okay, thanks to a buddy head-fier (two actually), I have the the KC06 in my ears to try. Nice!! Wow, this under-$100 market isn't playing. Can't say the Tenore is better or vice versa. Different sound signatures, but both are great. More bass in the KC06 to my liking, but the Tenore has enough to satisfy. Tenore wins on vocals though, but KC06 is fuller sounding. I don't think I need more bass than this if the KC06 has more. I will also be hearing the the Philip 9710  and FX650 shortly.


 

  
 You should try the Havi B3 Pro1's as well ericp10.
  
 Great for acoustic, vocal, rock, unplugged, etc...
  
 They are the only iems I got pleasure while listening to jazz for example...  Excellent separation, imaging, soundstage and clarity...
  
 I sold my KC06 because B3 is better for my tastes...


----------



## kamcok

ericp10 said:


> Okay, thanks to a buddy head-fier (two actually), I have the the KC06 in my ears to try. Nice!! Wow, this under-$100 market isn't playing. Can't say the Tenore is better or vice versa. Different sound signatures, but both are great. More bass in the KC06 to my liking, but the Tenore has enough to satisfy. Tenore wins on vocals though, but KC06 is fuller sounding. I don't think I need more bass than this if the KC06 has more. I will also be hearing the the Philip 9710  and FX650 shortly.


 
 I personally find the KC06 having more sub bass whilst the tenores have more mid-bass


----------



## ericp10

baycode said:


> You should try the Havi B3 Pro1's as well ericp10.
> 
> Great for acoustic, vocal, rock, unplugged, etc...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I will get around to those too. Thanks for the suggestion Baycode.


----------



## ericp10

kamcok said:


> I personally find the KC06 having more sub bass whilst the tenores have more mid-bass


 
  
  
 At this point I think I agree with you.


----------



## jarrett

vlenbo said:


> Looks like my ckr9s were already burned-in.
> the ckr9s may not be so good out of box is it?
> 
> I'm very glad that the singolos are an upgrade, i'm buying that instead of the tenores, though I won't discoutn the tenores to be honest.
> ...


 
  
 Calling a single BA an upgrade to a dynamic is stretching it. Plus, almost no one is talking about the Singolo. Can they be bought at Amazon yet?


----------



## peter123

I don't get that. Why can't a single BA be an upgrade to a single dynamic?

Also, there were not much talk about the Tenores just a few weeks back.............


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I don't get that. Why can't a single BA be an upgrade to a single dynamic?
> 
> Also, there were not much talk about the Tenores just a few weeks back.............


 
  
 +2


----------



## Dsnuts

I think it really comes down to tuning more so than anything. I have heard bad BA implementation and great BA implementation.. I have heard nasty dynamic implementation and great dynamic implementation. Again it comes down to tuning more so than anything. Many of the nicer sounding FAD phones are BAs for example and those certainly don't sound like your traditional BA phones..
  
 Owning all the Zero Audio phones. The Singolos have better precision and detail is also a step above the Tenors. I think the Tenors are excellent phones and micro HD is the closest to BAs in detail performance from the many other MicroHD earphones I own but if it comes down to resolution the singolos are a step above the tenors while having a very similar balance to the tenors.  And considering the resolution of the tenors are excellent in the first place it would take a proprietary BA to actually do one better and that is the reason why ZA went with BA implementation for their newest in the Singolos and Doppios me thinks.


----------



## jarrett

Ah, that's cool. I kind of wish Zero Audio had an English version of their website so I could understand their products. Single BA for me has always been a bass response trade-off until I bought the BA200 (dual BA). Hopefully the Singolo is inexpensive once it appears on Amazon Marketplace


----------



## Grayson73

kova4a said:


> Well, I don't doubt that I might like at least one of these but I've been on head-fi long enough to be cautious of all the hype. It's not like the Havi or the Ostry are the first iems that have been praised as giant killers. They are just the new couple in an endless cycle. There's just always something new - new vsonic iems, a new line of audio-technica iems, a new line of sony multi-BAs, a new line of jvc iems with micro drivers, an unknown model of a sony mobile headset, new jvcs with built in woofers, new vsonics, new ath iems, new dual dynamic iems from a new company, new philips iems, a new line of sony hybrids, some new iems from a new Chinese company, a new line of ath multi-BAs and dynamic drivers, yet another new kids on the Chinese block, yet another line of jvc iems, yeat another line of ath iems, yet another new line of vsonics etc. etc. And that's just for the past 2 years and I'm missing a lot of other stuff.
> At some point one has to draw the line and become a bit pickier and I'm picking the new vsonics


 
 You forgot Tenore and Singolo


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Singolos been in my ears for the greater part of the evening. I am very impressed with these. These would actually be the upgrade to the tenors..Similar sound tuning to the Tenors actually.  I know many of you guys just got the tenors but the sound of the Singolos seems to hone down what makes the tenors so nice. I like em both actually but for a single BA these have one of the most complete sounds I have heard.. Zero Audio does it again..
> 
> CKR5s. Need burn in but they have a very similar sound balancing to the CKR9s. AT phones you can't judge from open listen or even a 24 hours of burn. They need minimum of 1 week straight to actually hear what they are really like. These will be no different. I am impressed with these as well and these will get better and better and show me what they are about but only with a good driver beat down.. Will have some more thoughts on these later.
> 
> CKR9.. Absolute raw drivers out of the box. Lol.. Yet more phones that must be burned in before they sound correct.


 
 BURN BABY BURN


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Okay, thanks to a buddy head-fier (two actually), I have the the KC06 in my ears to try. Nice!! Wow, this under-$100 market isn't playing. *Can't say the Tenore is better or vice versa. Different sound signatures, but both are great.* More bass in the KC06 to my liking, but the Tenore has enough to satisfy. Tenore wins on vocals though, but KC06 is fuller sounding. I don't think I need more bass than this if the KC06 has more. I will also be hearing the the Philip 9710  and FX650 shortly.


 
  
 It's great that you are trying these out ericp10! At this point, I can't say which of the two I like better, as they do indeed have totally different signatures. When I stick one of the pairs in my ears and my ears get accustomed to the signature, it becomes the best one


----------



## kova4a

grayson73 said:


> You forgot Tenore and Singolo


 
 Nah, I didn't - they fall in the "new iems from a new Chinese company" category


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I think it really comes down to tuning more so than anything. I have heard bad BA implementation and great BA implementation.. I have heard nasty dynamic implementation and great dynamic implementation. Again it comes down to tuning more so than anything. Many of the nicer sounding FAD phones are BAs for example and those certainly don't sound like your traditional BA phones..
> 
> Owning all the Zero Audio phones. The Singolos have better precision and detail is also a step above the Tenors. I think the Tenors are excellent phones and micro HD is the closest to BAs in detail performance from the many other MicroHD earphones I own but if it comes down to resolution the singolos are a step above the tenors while having a very similar balance to the tenors.  And considering the resolution of the tenors are excellent in the first place it would take a proprietary BA to actually do one better and that is the reason why ZA went with BA implementation for their newest in the Singolos and Doppios me thinks.


 
 +1


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> I don't get that. Why can't a single BA be an upgrade to a single dynamic?
> 
> Also, there were not much talk about the Tenores just a few weeks back.............


 
 Dannybai and I have been talking about Tenores since a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 My post from 8/30/13.  Amazing that it still stands after all of the IEMs I've bought since then.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-zero-audio-singolos-pg1644-doppios-pg1197/13545#post_9758508


----------



## Grayson73

kova4a said:


> Nah, I didn't - they fall in the "new iems from a new Chinese company" category


 
 Except that Zero Audio is a Japanese company


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I think many of you are approaching the SINGU LO LARITY! they are in some ways more FUN than the other
 zero audio products.  Don't be a DOP PIO and give them a try if you haven't yet. will they be your Final Audio
 Designation and lead you to Heaven?  they are all good...


----------



## peter123

@Grayson73
You're right about that 

Also more and more talk about the Singolos now so who knows, maybe in a year they get HYPED!


----------



## kova4a

grayson73 said:


> Except that Zero Audio is a Japanese company


 
 same difference lol


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> @Grayson73
> You're right about that
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I already want them but I want Singolo at $75 and Doppio at $100!


----------



## peter123

I agree, then I'll get both


----------



## Dsnuts

It is remarkable that Zero Audio is offering such great sounds for not much money. Doppios for $125 right now on Amazon Japan.. I don't know if there is another dual BA phone that has the same clarity and detail around this price range.. Singolos for around $80. Great bargains as far as I am concerned.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Dannybai and I have been talking about Tenores since a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I should have listened to you then my friend!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> It's great that you are trying these out ericp10! At this point, I can't say which of the two I like better, as they do indeed have totally different signatures. When I stick one of the pairs in my ears and my ears get accustomed to the signature, it becomes the best one


 





 .....Thank you, and you were ahead of this before many of us, so kudos!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> .....Thank you, *and you were ahead of this before many of us, so kudos*!


 
  
 Thanks, but that's only because I'm a cheap screw who ironically ends up spending more money on multiple cheapos than if I just bought some damned 850's instead lol!


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> I should have listened to you then my friend!


 
 What do you think about M200 compared to KC06 and Tenore?
  
 Tenore, KC06, M200, and Fidelio S2 are all good and different.  I still need more time with KC06 before I know where it falls in my preference list.


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Thanks, but that's only because I'm a cheap screw who ironically ends up spending more money on multiple cheapos than if I just bought some damned 850's instead lol!




.... Welp, we live and we learn! 


The S2s definitely has a tighter, crisper bassline, I did a little A/B with the As and Tenores and they both have quite a bit more in quantity that the S2s


----------



## MrEleventy

waynes world said:


> Thanks, but that's only because I'm a cheap screw who ironically ends up spending more money on multiple cheapos than if I just bought some damned 850's instead lol!


That's how I saved up for the Beyer T1s. I ignore this thread, buy that, then come back and check out what's "new". lol Havi B3, Tenore, and Te-05 are now on my radar. Picked up one of them... :X


----------



## nihontoman

I'm pretty sure ya'll don't care, but still - I've ordered Koss ksc75 earclips. will see how it compares to my other stuff...


----------



## waynes world

nihontoman said:


> I'm pretty sure ya'll don't care, but still - I've ordered Koss ksc75 earclips. will see how it compares to my other stuff...


 
  
 May the legend continue!


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> It is remarkable that Zero Audio is offering such great sounds for not much money. Doppios for $125 right now on Amazon Japan.. I don't know if there is another dual BA phone that has the same clarity and detail around this price range.. Singolos for around $80. Great bargains as far as I am concerned.


 
  
 The Singolos on amazon japan right now are 8717 yen which is $93CN. I am getting rather entranced by the tenores, but my left driver went on a hiatus for a while (it came back), so in my panic I started thinking about how if the singolos are better than the tenores, then resistance... you know. Anyway, like I said, my left driver decided to come back, so I'm not in full Bill Paxton "Game over man!" mode yet!


----------



## mochill

... Buy them from Japan , kakuku.com using buysmartjapan


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> ... Buy them from Japan , kakuku.com using buysmartjapan


 
  
 I found them on kakuku.com, but I don't see any reference to "buysmartjapan".
 http://kakaku.com/item/K0000594429/


----------



## mochill

Have to let the page fully load and at the bottom section a little pop up. Will show.saying use buysmartjapan


----------



## mochill

https://www.buysmartjapan.com/index.php/en-us/product-index-K0000594429-f27b3c0a8003b3d890c1f7ee2e50986c.html


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Have to let the page fully load and at the bottom section a little pop up. Will show.saying use buysmartjapan


 
  
 Thanks. It was there already for me, but it doesn't say "buysmartjapan" in the banner. Once you click on it though, then you are in "buysmartjapan" world.
  
 Is this better for some reason than amazon.jp and tenso? (I already have an account with tenso).


----------



## mochill

Yes better


----------



## Exesteils

More of a convenience thing I believe. About the same, they just help you buy from sites, still no warranties. I tend to stick with amazon as I trust them to uphold warranties and RMA more.


----------



## Dsnuts

Today is the 3rd day n night I have burned in the Singolos and the sound continues to open up..I am burning them using my 2quickstep amp and X3..They sounded a bit flat on open box but flat is not how they sound now so these reaffirm the fact that BAs actually need burn in just like dynamics do.. These continue to sound more refined with every single day of use..
  
 A bit of a negative is the CKR5s. They have all of a sudden decided to show an increase of mid bass. Which is unfortunate.Clarity suffers because of this..I hope the bass starts to tighten up more so. I have a feeling it will take a good 200 hours before they start sounding correct.


----------



## Dsnuts

At this point without a doubt in my mind ZA got the pricing right on the phones. Guys that love that Tenor sound will find the Singolos as a nice upgrade as they fit somewhere between the Tenor and the Doppios in refinement and sound.
  
 I can see guys actually liking these Singolos more over the Doppios..As it is less of an analytical presentation to the Doppios..In comparison to the Doppios however, the Singolos do not have the same detail and even a higher end precision of the Doppios.  It is surprising how good the bass end of the singolos are for using one BA. It sounds very complete to my ears with all the detail and precision of a BA.
  
 One very cool factor of the Singolos.. They are tiny earphones. A spacious sound coming from a tiny earphone is very cool.  Almost the exact same size physically as the tenors.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, heard from BuySmartJapan, have shipped my FAD Pandora Hope VI, don't know how long the shipping from there takes, hopefully not too long. Been liking some more oldies but goodies...Earsonics 64 sounding really nice to my ears, great, lush, detailed mids...not the strongest bass, but adequate, imo. Been dragging around Brainwaves B2 for a bit, just to have available for phone calls through mic-have been enjoyin them for music, haven't heard them mentioned in a bit.

Time for Dogwalk Discoveries (though we haven't walked yet, I'll cheat..
Cover time, fun cover...


Same group, scary original...



And, if you need to chill out at this point, some Hawaiian Slack Key...feel the Island Breeze


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm this close to buying the DX90, raves on it have me salivating, in my Amazon cart waiting for me to pull the trigger. My main hesitation: have the X3, my main problem with it is the UI, can only use it to listen and find files in the File Explorer mode, if I search under Artist or Album, just tells me files are not good (some sort of error message, don't remember the details this minute). Was OK with this for a while, but albums by multiple artists and other downloads don't work well, am tired of this crummy UI. Is iBasso more usable?


----------



## mochill

Buy the dx90 , so amazing ui and I don't know about sound yet ... Need to buy a microsd card


----------



## SilverEars

mochill said:


> *Buy the dx90* , so amazing ui and *I don't know about sound yet* ... Need to buy a microsd card


----------



## mochill




----------



## nihontoman

doctorjazz said:


> I'm this close to buying the DX90, raves on it have me salivating, in my Amazon cart waiting for me to pull the trigger. My main hesitation: have the X3, my main problem with it is the UI, can only use it to listen and find files in the File Explorer mode, if I search under Artist or Album, just tells me files are not good (some sort of error message, don't remember the details this minute). Was OK with this for a while, but albums by multiple artists and other downloads don't work well, am tired of this crummy UI. Is iBasso more usable?


 

 if it's anything like DX50, I'd say it's just great! works every way - be it browsing by album, artist, or just folders.


----------



## doctorjazz

mochill said:


> Buy the dx90 , so amazing ui and I don't know about sound yet ... Need to buy a microsd card




?????????????????????


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> ?????????????????????


 
  
 I believe you were looking for this...


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > ?????????????????????
> ...




Yup, that about says it...


----------



## Dsnuts

It has been a while since I listened to my Bassos.. I threw on a pair of spiral tips and it instantly open up the sound and has even better clarity.. I forgot how good these earphones are..Zero Audio just can't do wrong it seems.
  
 Guys that want a fun full immersive version of the Zero Audio line try out a Basso.


----------



## doctorjazz

WFMU record fare tomorrow ...live music (Laura Cantrell, a currnnt fave, ane ? A Pere Ubu tribute band? +, lps CDs ,8 tracks, cassettes, shopping heaven!


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts

I hope the ckr9s are faring better for you, i hope my impressions wint be far off to disappoint.

It is unfortunate that the ckr5s urn in already faced the mid bass increase, maybe itll be fixed.

As for the singilos, you and dr.blue are killing me over here, lol!


----------



## PeterDLai

dsnuts said:


> At this point without a doubt in my mind ZA got the pricing right on the phones. Guys that love that Tenor sound will find the Singolos as a nice upgrade as they fit somewhere between the Tenor and the Doppios in refinement and sound.
> 
> I can see guys actually liking these Singolos more over the Doppios..As it is less of an analytical presentation to the Doppios..In comparison to the Doppios however, the Singolos do not have the same detail and even a higher end precision of the Doppios.  It is surprising how good the bass end of the singolos are for using one BA. It sounds very complete to my ears with all the detail and precision of a BA.
> 
> One very cool factor of the Singolos.. They are tiny earphones. A spacious sound coming from a tiny earphone is very cool.  Almost the exact same size physically as the tenors.


 
  
 How about the Singolo vs. the Ostry KC06?


----------



## mochill

Just bought the Sony Walkmans ZX1


----------



## Pastapipo

mochill said:


> Just bought the Sony Walkmans ZX1


 
  
 Something about having to sell everything and credit card issues? 
 Jk, this is just pure jealousy.


----------



## kova4a

mochill said:


> Just bought the Sony Walkmans ZX1


 
 You tricked us all. When you said you had debts and that'd why you're selling your stuff we thought you owed money to the wrong people. And you just wanted a zx1 - you should be ashamed


----------



## mochill

I wanted a smaller inventory and already have enough money in the bank account  ... So I'm happy and really wanted the zx1 and dx90 , still selling others


----------



## dweaver

I didn't realize the Genus was a woody! Need to pay more attention to the product descriptions LOL. I look forward to reading your thoughts on it.


----------



## mochill

Genus...what is that?


----------



## vlenbo

mochill said:


> Genus...what is that?



Its something youll buy and hype, showing more of your lies about restraining your purchases.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> You tricked us all. When you said you had debts and that'd why you're selling your stuff we thought you owed money to the wrong people. And you just wanted a zx1 - you should be ashamed




Yup. Mochill, you are now officially the king of BS.


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> I'm this close to buying the DX90, raves on it have me salivating, in my Amazon cart waiting for me to pull the trigger. My main hesitation: have the X3, my main problem with it is the UI, can only use it to listen and find files in the File Explorer mode, if I search under Artist or Album, just tells me files are not good (some sort of error message, don't remember the details this minute). Was OK with this for a while, but albums by multiple artists and other downloads don't work well, am tired of this crummy UI. Is iBasso more usable?


I think dx90 interface is much better than file. I use the 8gb for a workout playlist, and have rest of music on 64gb card. Title artist album works nicely for me. And directory works too. Sound is mindblowing good imo. I never heard good computer dacs etc, but this is miles ahead of x3 or even x5.

As for sm64, I loved those also, but I thought it had some of deepest sub bass from a BA phone, and thought that took away from midbass a little.


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone on fence about dx90, I cannot reccemend it enough, its that good


----------



## mochill

How are the doppios... I'm always BS ... JK , but yes I got it Purdy cheap so why not get it .... That Sony zx1 was calling my name ... Dx90 waiting for the SD card ... Will buy in an hour or two


----------



## mochill

I will definitely re buy the doppios and also buy the singlios, and dita truth edition and my brother is getting me the translucent ref 1+ uber cable


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> I will definitely re buy the doppios and also buy the singlios, and dita truth edition and my brother is getting me the translucent ref 1+ uber cable


 
 What!?! 
 Your brother is amazing :O


----------



## mochill

It will be the only thing he will ever have bought for me ... And it will be awesome ... Can't wait till August


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> At this point without a doubt in my mind ZA got the pricing right on the phones. Guys that love that Tenor sound will find the Singolos as a nice upgrade as they fit somewhere between the Tenor and the Doppios in refinement and sound.
> 
> I can see guys actually liking these Singolos more over the Doppios..As it is less of an analytical presentation to the Doppios..In comparison to the Doppios however, the Singolos do not have the same detail and even a higher end precision of the Doppios.  It is surprising how good the bass end of the singolos are for using one BA. It sounds very complete to my ears with all the detail and precision of a BA.
> 
> One very cool factor of the Singolos.. They are tiny earphones. A spacious sound coming from a tiny earphone is very cool.  Almost the exact same size physically as the tenors.


 
 +1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I'm this close to buying the DX90, raves on it have me salivating, in my Amazon cart waiting for me to pull the trigger. My main hesitation: have the X3, my main problem with it is the UI, can only use it to listen and find files in the File Explorer mode, if I search under Artist or Album, just tells me files are not good (some sort of error message, don't remember the details this minute). Was OK with this for a while, but albums by multiple artists and other downloads don't work well, am tired of this crummy UI. Is iBasso more usable?


 
 you will be happy you did.  bang! DX90 MAKES X3 seem like a toy...dont worry be happy, order DX90  and Singulos and SOUNDMAGIC hp100s
 wait on the Ferrari and space shuttle till next week.  I'm ordering up live concerts for next weekend for reference purposes.....SPACE OASIS is only six days away!


----------



## Dsnuts

peterdlai said:


> How about the Singolo vs. the Ostry KC06?


 

 I can't really judge the Ostys as I simply didn't have them long enough to really know the sound of them. I certainly can understand the appeal of them phones and why guys like them.. I suppose it will be more a matter of preference but guys have mentioned they like the tenors more and I have seen guys post that they like the Ostrys more.
  
 The Singolos however have impressed me greatly with their full range from treble sparkle to deep low end bass..Seems when it comes to BAs that more is better or at least that is what we all are lead to believe.  Even the Doppios have one extra BA in the housing for that extra clarity and detail. But once again it comes down to tuning that makes the difference here. Sure my IM03 and Doppios are higher end than these but this sound is no joke either.  
  
 This single BA not only has the full meal deal when it comes to sound but it is magical how cohesive and one the sound is.. Imagery, detail , proper space, fluidity, clarity, full range bass, there is nothing lacking or weak in any of it...All this coming from one BA. I honestly think these Singolos do more than do one over the current budget fi mentioned. But will give them FAD Vs some competition for sounds.. I think the FADs will win in the lush vocal department and stage but I am willing to bet these Singolos will win for Rock and Metal, EDM and anything with complex passages.


----------



## mochill

HOLY COW .... dx90 is epic!!!!!!! Totally worth every penny.m. In love with it , definitely better then the x5 to me and this in with no burn in


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> HOLY COW .... dx90 is epic!!!!!!! Totally worth every penny.m. In love with it , definitely better then the x5 to me and this in with no burn in


 
 +1


----------



## mochill

Taking the dn2000 yo a whole new world......mesmerizing synergy .... Vocals so yummy I can eat and taste them


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I can't really judge the Ostys as I simply didn't have them long enough to really know the sound of them. I certainly can understand the appeal of them phones and why guys like them.. I suppose it will be more a matter of preference but guys have mentioned they like the tenors more and I have seen guys post that they like the Ostrys more.
> 
> The Singolos however have impressed me greatly with their full range from treble sparkle to deep low end bass..Seems when it comes to BAs that more is better or at least that is what we all are lead to believe.  Even the Doppios have one extra BA in the housing for that extra clarity and detail. But once again it comes down to tuning that makes the difference here. Sure my IM03 and Doppios are higher end than these but this sound is no joke either.
> 
> This single BA not only has the full meal deal when it comes to sound but it is magical how cohesive and one the sound is.. Imagery, detail , proper space, fluidity, clarity, full range bass, there is nothing lacking or weak in any of it...All this coming from one BA. I honestly think these Singolos do more than do one over the current budget fi mentioned. But will give them FAD Vs some competition for sounds.. I think the FADs will win in the lush vocal department and stage but I am willing to bet these Singolos will win for Rock and Metal, EDM and anything with complex passages.


 
 re Singolos:  yep yep yep.  sometimes they sound a bit "stretched thin" compared to the Doppios, like another driver would have made them fuller.  but even then they are still right on in timbre tone musicality and enjoyment.  sometimes less is better, sometimes more is better.
 better get  tonoes singles and doppios.  or wait till zero audio does hybrid multi driver ism....Singulos go with almost every player, style of music and amp...a real performer.....honor the SINGALO ALARITY


----------



## mochill

If dx110 or 120 exist im buying it asap


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> Taking the dn2000 yo a whole new world......mesmerizing synergy .... Vocals so yummy I can eat and taste them


 
 FRIED, sautayed or baked?  love the food metaphors...keep on baking..


----------



## mochill

Mmmmmm ... I'm going to deep fry them for 1k hours in my ears


----------



## mochill

The dx90 has the most blackest background I heard. And the background details are easy to hear while not being analytical more natural then the fiio x5


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> The dx90 has the most blackest background I heard. And the background details are easy to hear while not being analytical more natural then the fiio x5


 
  
 Mochill, in spite of you, I don't doubt that the dx90 is great. But you know that as soon as you get your ZX1, the dx90 will be on the FS forum lol.


----------



## SilverEars

mochill said:


> The dx90 has the most blackest background I heard. And the background details are easy to hear while not being analytical more natural then the fiio x5


 
 Once you go black, you don't go back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm getting mine soon also, along with X5, DX100, and Concero HP, and it will be an orgy.  Will be lots of plugging ins and outs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will let you guys know da champ.  There will only be one keeper, only one will survive the orgy.


----------



## doctorjazz

Saw her this afternoon at the WFMU record fair, really nice, videod on my phone, but not too steady, this is a better way to listen (think I posted it before but since I just heard her today, figured it's OK to repost...besides, I think most readers just fast forward past the music posts anyway)...she's really sweet, good recent album (if you like this sort of country gal singing)


Guess the fair was successful, came home with a shopping bag of LP's and another of CD's, don't have the patience to go through hundreds of isles of dusty LP's the way I used to, but did fine some nice stuff.

Sounds like the dx90 is a unanimous rave (even before you listen to it!!! ). May have to pull the trigger (other threads are not so unanimous, by the way, X5 liked more by some, dx100 liked more by many (but more expensive, though I believe it will be cheaper due to the competition of it's younger brother the dx90).


----------



## mochill

Not selling this, ima keep both dx90 and zx1, and Android and a dedicated music player


----------



## mochill

Good riddance for the fiio x5, this is a total no bug package <3


----------



## mochill

Krash kale- realize album is mind blowing me nao


----------



## DannyBai

We need spam patrol.


----------



## nehcrow

dannybai said:


> We need spam patrol.


 
 Yes we definitely do need that


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of an observation on the Singolos burn in. I noticed the fundamental difference in BA burn in and dynamic burn in are somewhat different. Dynamics and you guys know need to flex them diaphragms in order for the sound to tighten and refine.  BAs don't benefit from the Drum n Bass blast dynamics benefit from. They just need to have music playing through them.. Case in point. I have the Singolos burning in separately than my other phones and I have noticed a steady change in how the sound is produced. 50 hours in and they have opened up with better clarity, better range, better everything actually..
  
 They are tip dependent as well. I went from using the MH1 tips to my UE tips. The sound went from a flat type of sound to a very dynamic one in a matter of a few days I have been sending  music through them. BAs definitely benefit from music burn in.


----------



## Dsnuts

The CKR5s have been burning in with my CKR9s and Tenors.. The sound is starting to settle but something is off in tonality for the CKR5. They definitely have a veil to the sound and it is mostly due to the over emphasis of the bass region..
  
 With that being said.. I have my narmoo S1s in my ears. These trump the CKR5 in every way and form. I will give these another weeks worth of burn in and see where they go but they still have a ways to go before I would consider them worthy of being the successor to the CKM500.. Not even close at this point..
  
 Heck I think the $25 Philips SHE9710 is a better phone at this point as well. I can't help but be disappointed. The CKR5 seems to be a very consumer oriented tuning.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't have these AT's, but do like the Narmoo, think it is a really good iem at the price


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> I don't have these AT's, but do like the Narmoo, think it is a really good iem at the price


 

 I might have had too great of expectations from the CKR5s..They are balanced fairly well but that bass is large and while I have no problems with a bassy signature. These also sound like a closed earphone/ closed headphone with that big bass.. The CKM500 was semiopen so they had the larger stage and depth than these. I was hoping AT revised the CKM500. I love the CKR10 and the CKR9 is shaping up nicely as well but these CKR5s are not meeting expectations, .But I will reserve judgment till I get at least 200 hours on them. 
  
 Oh yea S1s are indeed a nice surprise from Narmoo.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, went for the iBasso DX90, ordered tonight, now I have to look for some moonlighting work...keep the incoming packages out of the little lady's sight. Yeah, right


----------



## Dsnuts

Good call. I have been using my DX90 ever since I got it. New firmware 2.05 makes what was already an excellent sound even more reference in quality.  Oh and I highly recommend you guys do the 400 hours of burn in like Ibasso suggests. There is a reason behind this..Worth the effort. It is actually easy..I just charged and played music straight though. Repeat. Conditions the battery real well too..
  
 The dual sabre chips sound amazing but add 2X buffers and no less than 7X op amp chips in a marvelous amp portion and you get one stupendous sounding player.
  
 If budget allows or you lie about how much you need to sell your gears to survive, Highly recommended.
  
 Also I recently upgraded to the new Fiio 3.0 firmware. If you guys own a X3. The new firmware makes the X3 sound more neutral with better SQ.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

drbluenewmexico said:


> re Singolos:  yep yep yep.  sometimes they sound a bit "stretched thin" compared to the Doppios, like another driver would have made them fuller.  but even then they are still right on in timbre tone musicality and enjoyment.  sometimes less is better, sometimes more is better.
> better get  tonoes singles and doppios.  or wait till zero audio does hybrid multi driver ism....Singulos go with almost every player, style of music and amp...a real performer.....honor the SINGALO ALARITY



+1


----------



## mochill

What's wrong with everyone ...i wasn't lying. I got $400 overdraft charge and with a quarter of what I sold I paid it off and had some money left for better items


----------



## Dsnuts

mochill said:


> What's wrong with everyone ...i wasn't lying. I got $400 overdraft charge and with a quarter of what I sold I paid it off and had some money left for better items


 
  
 Just giving you some heck mochill.  It sounded like you were in some desperate times is all.


----------



## mochill

Yes I was freaking out


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since this is a discovery thread, has anyone discovered how perfectly competent the PS VITA IEM is?
 (Excuse the lighting)

 They are pretty well-rounded overall, and priced very aggressively. The biggest flaw to me is the fit itself, which is exceptionally shallow. I can get a good seal in only my right ear and the stock tips, but rely on Complys to get a quality seal in both.


----------



## Dsnuts

My vita never came with iems? Are they a Sony brand? I got the COD vita.. Lame game great system however. You notice how good music is through the Vita? It is comparable to my Z010.


----------



## Exesteils

mochill said:


> What's wrong with everyone ...i wasn't lying. I got $400 overdraft charge and with a quarter of what I sold I paid it off and had some money left for better items



Haha, it's always fun to heckle someone.  They mean no hard chill.



dsnuts said:


> My vita never came with iems? Are they a Sony brand? I got the COD vita.. Lame game great system however. You notice how good music is through the Vita? It is comparable to my Z010.




They are well rounded, but still has a lot of distortion at higher volumes.

The Vita is great for a lot of stuff. In-game music and bgms are well represented.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> My vita never came with iems? Are they a Sony brand? I got the COD vita.. Lame game great system however. You notice how good music is through the Vita? It is comparable to my Z010.


 

 They're by Sony. My VITA didn't come with any either, I bought them separately (this is actually my second pair...first pair got mauled in the dryer...). They're kind of scarce now. The only places I know that have them in my area are Wal Mart and The Source. Depending on the time of day, they are anywhere from 12 to 19 CAD. They always go on clearance, disappear for a while, and pop back up at full price for a couple weeks.
  
 Like many VITA accessories, they are often being sold off super-cheap, which is both good and bad.
  
 And yes, music through the VITA is delivered in a very nice way. My only gripe is volume, while is exceptionally low, but the PSP was like that too. Not a major problem since I usually listen to my music at a pretty low volume, but when I want to blast a particularly good song, well...nope, not gonna happen, lol.
  
 Overall I really like them. Much better than the other comparable IEMs I've tried in the same price bracket. I actually like them much for than my XB50s. Better mids and treble. While the bass is nowhere near as insane, these little cheapo's hold their own (as long as you get a good seal...which is a challenge).


----------



## luvhangova

I'm rockin the wooduo2 at the moment....bout to get the Hippo VB.  Took a bit to get used to the Wooduo2 at first...sounded too tinny, thin, wimpy and weak to me..UNTIL...I figured out it's all about inserting the triple flange tips ALL THE WAY into my ear canal to create a complete seal.   I also put RockBox on my Sansa ClipZip...fired up the RockBox EQ.....then.......AND THIS IS IMPORTANT....I did a LOT of research about the sound frequencies in music...found out where the "thump" and "kick" are in the musical frequencies....cranked them babies up and made a few other minor adjustments until my IEMs started sounding like the hottest music at the night club or a great concert....now they are really slammin. without diminishing the mids or highs at all.  I'm a former audio engineer and producer so I KNEW the sound I wanted.  Took me a lil time and a lotta tweakin but now the IEMs are kickin some major league ASS


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I'll be selling my essentially new Wooduo 2 and Hippo VB for cheap soon, used for less than an hour each. PM me if interested. I found I just prefer multi balanced armature sound personally, like my Westone 3 or Triple Fi 10.


----------



## B9Scrambler

luvhangova said:


> I'm rockin the wooduo2 at the moment....bout to get the Hippo VB.  Took a bit to get used to the Wooduo2 at first...sounded too tinny, thin, wimpy and weak to me..UNTIL...I figured out it's all about inserting the triple flange tips ALL THE WAY into my ear canal to create a complete seal.   I also put RockBox on my Sansa ClipZip...fired up the RockBox EQ.....then.......AND THIS IS IMPORTANT....I did a LOT of research about the sound frequencies in music...found out where the "thump" and "kick" are in the musical frequencies....cranked them babies up and made a few other minor adjustments until my IEMs started sounding like the hottest music at the night club or a great concert....now they are really slammin. without diminishing the mids or highs at all.  I'm a former audio engineer and producer so I KNEW the sound I wanted.  Took me a lil time and a lotta tweakin but now the IEMs are kickin some major league ASS


 

 Soooo.....It sounds like you're having a good time


----------



## nehcrow

mochill said:


> What's wrong with everyone ...i wasn't lying. I got $400 overdraft charge and with a quarter of what I sold I paid it off and had some money left for better items


 
 I've been there....
 Not quite $400 though, but got a few letters from the bank O_O


----------



## nehcrow

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I'll be selling my essentially new Wooduo 2 and Hippo VB for cheap soon, used for less than an hour each. PM me if interested. I found I just prefer multi balanced armature sound personally, like my Westone 3 or Triple Fi 10.


 
 Trance fan in Oz?  
 Armin Van Buuren are you going?


----------



## mochill

Meeeeeeeed.... Electronic fan


----------



## drbluenewmexico

SoundMagic HP100 after 4 days burn in are turning out really lovely.  through the GeekOut750 have fairly flat FR
 and great lush midrange and treble sparkle.  sounded really good also out of DX90, but more power from Geek Out
 gives them better soundstage (also using iUsb power filter conditioner for GeekOut).  either way, excellent
 if you can score one on A for 129.00 as open box.  ..go for it  very nice listening tool.
  
 9710s came in an on burn in with DX90  initial impression is of great potential, slick liquid kids and good bass.
 could be a monster budget iem for sure....time will tell. thanks to DannyBoid for this discovery...and i got them in BLUE!


----------



## Samehada

How is the bass response of the singolo compared to the tenore ?


----------



## doctorjazz

Hope has arrived!!!!




Comes in a hat box, very solid...


Headphones themselves sit in a fur enclosure inside the box, very soft (could cuddle up in this thing in the winter if it were bigger...keep it away from your cat!!!)


And here they are 

Quick out of box impressions, (HDTracks files, list them another time)... need to hook up to burn in, of course, but connected to Geek Out 1000, JRiver 19

1st, really comfortable, though could get a bit warm (a hazard with any over or on ear headphone)
Haven't challenged but isolation seems nice
detail/soundstage really fine out of box...maybe a bit of emphasis on highs, a slight "U", if you will
Very sensitive, don't need much power, iPod Mini burn in unit was louder than I've ever heard it with these plugged in.
More later....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Congratulations dotorjazz on oening Pandora's Box.  may the music that flows out of them
 into your ears bring great joy, euphoria and the urge to close your wallet, and the reesistance
 to that urge so you can keep discovering these audio gems.  we await your reactions to
 the Pandora with eager anticipation!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

samehada said:


> How is the bass response of the singolo compared to the tenore ?


 
 IMHO the bass of singles is better, wider, deeper and with more impact.
 it really has some of the Bassio bass magic combined with the Tenore
 mid magic.  but it is its own soundunierse, don't have anything else
 that sounds like the Singulos. hence the Singulol Larity!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, went for Sushi with the clan, let Hope burn for a couple of hours, edge coming off treble, mids getting richer, have to let these burn for a while, maybe the full kazillion hours, more to come


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, went for Sushi with the clan, let Hope burn for a couple of hours, edge coming off treble, mids getting richer, have to let these burn for a while, maybe the full kazillion hours, more to come


 
  
 I don't even want to hear how they are going to turn out for you. Scary for us cheapo's!


----------



## esteebin

I just recently registered for Tenso and was comparing prices for ZA Singolo and Tenores purchased from US Amazon and eBay vs Amazon Japan/Tenso shipped to CA. Does it seem that the eBay/US Amazon price for Tenores is very close to the Japan Amazon/Tenso price ($35+$20 vs $55)? But the Singolos are cheaper by up to $50 buying from Japan Amazon/Tenso ($85+$20 vs $145). Is my research correct?


----------



## ericp10

Burn those babies in! I have a love affair with my hope VI. They will get better, but you are right,; they sound good with low owe red sources and great with a good amp.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's wild, gonna take me a bit to sort this out. At first, out of box, thought they were "U" shaped, with tipped up treble. Now, after 2 hours of burn in (and some sushi in my belly, one of the most important audio enhancements), they seem really different. Not the basic character, but the highs tamed much, maybe too much. Mids much to the fore, and DETAIL DETAIL DETAIL...these are detail monsters. I won't pull out the usual cliches, but I have to have listened to the Dead's American Beauty a kazillion times in my time, don't expect to hear it any differently, maybe this more emphasized than that, but basically it is what it is. Got "Truckin" playing, some much detail, organ pushing through where I hadn't heard it, Jerry's voice is THERE, guitar licks appear out of nowhere, shouldn't be hearing new stuff, have used this on all the good gear I've acquired. Going to take more burn in, electronic and brain, to get a handle on these babies, I believe:atsmile:


OK, been listening to about 10+ YouTube live versions of this to pick out what I'd like to post (I know, tough job, but someone had to do it...)
Goes on about 12 minutes, but the song is only about the 1st 8 minutes, absolutely useless talk afterwards, don't bother once the tune is over
So, without further ado, brought to you by Hope/GO 1k/YouTube, get your freak flag flying!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I can't believe this...my daughter talked me into doing a 2 week detox diet with her. I've worked VERY HARD to collect my many toxins over the years, gonna really miss them. 
OK, she's listening to this as she prepares my kale-and-who-knows-what-else smoothie I'm supposed to have for breakfast 

You all may know this, but it's new to me, really catchy...


----------



## Kamakahah

^... Bwahaha sucker!

I kid, I kid. I'm sure my twin daughters will talk me into all kinds of things when they learn to communicate in full sentences.


----------



## esteebin

doctorjazz said:


> I can't believe this...my daughter talked me into doing a 2 week detox diet with her. I've worked VERY HARD to collect my many toxins over the years, gonna really miss them.
> OK, she's listening to this as she prepares my kale-and-who-knows-what-else smoothie I'm supposed to have for breakfast
> 
> 
> ...


 

 speaking of kale and fruit (strawberries, blueberries and apple) smoothie...my wife just made one (first time) and its not bad.


----------



## Exesteils

kamakahah said:


> ^... Bwahaha sucker!
> 
> I kid, I kid. I'm sure my twin daughters will talk me into all kinds of things when they learn to communicate in full sentences.




Luckily that's several years away, so you still have plenty of time to stuff yourself full of toxins beforehand.


----------



## Kamakahah

exesteils said:


> Luckily that's several years away, so you still have plenty of time to stuff yourself full of toxins beforehand.




Challenge accepted!


----------



## doctorjazz

kamakahah said:


> ^... Bwahaha sucker!
> 
> I kid, I kid. I'm sure my twin daughters will talk me into all kinds of things when they learn to communicate in full sentences.




Boy oh boy, you just wait!!!!!! Twin girls!You are dead meat!!!!!
Join the club...


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Boy oh boy, you just wait!!!!!! Twin girls!You are dead meat!!!!!
> Join the club...




Yep, good luck. I've got twin girls myself as kids three and four, need I say it wasn't planned.

The oldest one is also a girl in the lovely age 14. Sometimes when I feel sorry for myself I think of my poor son and than I don't feel sorry for myself anymore


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Yep, good luck. I've got twin girls myself as kids three and four, need I say it wasn't planned.
> 
> The oldest one is also a girl in the lovely age 14. Sometimes when I feel sorry for myself I think of my poor son and than I don't feel sorry for myself anymore


 
  
 Wow    I have twin daughters as well   Head-Fi is going to grow in multiplying numbers )


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Wow    I have twin daughters as well   Head-Fi is going to grow in multiplying numbers )


 
 We better start the "Twin daughter fathers" thread to share our great experience


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> We better start the "Twin daughter fathers" thread to share our great experience


 

 Just thinking about that


----------



## Kamakahah

peter123 said:


> We better start the "Twin daughter fathers" thread to share our great experience







baycode said:


> Just thinking about that




Good idea. I'd join.


----------



## Baycode

I am wondering if anyone in this thread compare Tenore and Singolos (I specifically want to know the soundstage, imaging and clarity)?


----------



## peter123

I've noticed that the FAD Adagio III starts to get rave reviews here in Europe (UK especially). I know this is an "old" model in this thread but I'd like to know how they stikk up to the likes of Tenores, Gratitudes and the KC06. Impression like huge soundstage and great bass is always tempting.
  
 They're less than $60 shipped from several sellers on Amazon.
  
 So anyone still got them and like to share their thoughts?


----------



## gdelacru

peter123 said:


> I've noticed that the FAD Adagio III starts to get rave reviews here in Europe (UK especially). I know this is an "old" model in this thread but I'd like to know how they stikk up to the likes of Tenores, Gratitudes and the KC06. Impression like huge soundstage and great bass is always tempting.
> 
> They're less than $60 shipped from several sellers on Amazon.
> 
> So anyone still got them and like to share their thoughts?


 
 I had them from about a month, good soundstage and bass like they say. but i cant stand the harsh highs. showed promise of taming those highs using other tips (because the stock tips just doesnt do it). Then again, even with all tips that ive tried (m6, sony hybrids), I still couldnt tolerate the highs for long listening. So definitely tenore over adagio iii. Haven't listened to the ostry yet.  
 hope this helps


----------



## nehcrow

peter123 said:


> I've noticed that the FAD Adagio III starts to get rave reviews here in Europe (UK especially). I know this is an "old" model in this thread but I'd like to know how they stikk up to the likes of Tenores, Gratitudes and the KC06. Impression like huge soundstage and great bass is always tempting.
> 
> They're less than $60 shipped from several sellers on Amazon.
> 
> So anyone still got them and like to share their thoughts?


 
 Bass heavy. Very bass heavy. Little rolled up at top. Exciting listen though if you are into big bass


----------



## Exesteils

Regards to the Adagio III, I remember bass and a flat soundstage, while I understand how some would say that it's rather large, I personally wouldn't call any phones without depth "Large".

In that regard alone the Ostrys already won. As for bass, I'd have to A/B next to the KC06As, but I remember slight bloating. Might be due to lack of burn-in, might be intended, but the A's have no such problem


----------



## peter123

gdelacru said:


> I had them from about a month, good soundstage and bass like they say. but i cant stand the harsh highs. showed promise of taming those highs using other tips (because the stock tips just doesnt do it). Then again, even with all tips that ive tried (m6, sony hybrids), I still couldnt tolerate the highs for long listening. So definitely tenore over adagio iii. Haven't listened to the ostry yet.
> hope this helps


 
 Thanks. I find the Tenores to be maybe a bit to smoth for my taste. Everything helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nehcrow said:


> Bass heavy. Very bass heavy. Little rolled up at top. Exciting listen though if you are into big bass


 
 Thanks. Bass heavy like subbass heavy or midbass heavy? Is it a boomy bass or controlled?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

think about all the fun doctorjazz, you will have when you go on your RETOXIFICATION
 TOUR of the music and gear later on....good to get cleaned out, clear your brain and body
 and ears and then...


----------



## nehcrow

peter123 said:


> Thanks. I find the Tenores to be maybe a bit to smoth for my taste. Everything helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Heaps of quantity in both subbass and midbass. Yeah, definitely a bit boomy, but at that level of quantity, it's kind of hard to control
 It is a very fun IEM however


----------



## peter123

nehcrow said:


> Heaps of quantity in both subbass and midbass. Yeah, definitely a bit boomy, but at that level of quantity, it's kind of hard to control
> It is a very fun IEM however


 
 Thanks, seem as I need to keep looking then


----------



## Exesteils

Really considering the Pandora Hope IV, while I was thinking about the VI, I found the many complaints about it's weight worrisome, and seeing as the IVs are not made of a full metal housing, it would be much less heavy. Plus I noticed there's a serious lack of reviews or even impressions on the in general, might take the risk and get a pair.


----------



## doctorjazz

I can't comment on the IV,but the VI is very comfortable,and I haven't liked the fit or feel of many headphones.Will get hot under there I'd guess,but that's a hazard of most closed over ear phones.Sat listening for a few hours last night,gave my older daughter some time with them and Daft Punk,she was floored(I have been as well,though it is a bit hard to get a handle on the sound,but I'm enjoying trying! Maybe my detoxed ears will help get the fine points clear.
Survived my first detoxification meal,a kale-banana-who-knows-what-else smoothie.wish I could say it wasn't so bad...barely finished it on my way to work.now I'm just waiting for the caffeine headache...boy,what we do for our kids.I don't HAVE to do this,trying to support her,she really wants to do this,and it's hard to detox if everyone else is toxifying.expecting to be able to leap tall buildings in a single bound by the end of the 2 weeks,and retoxifying should be fun.



































Y


----------



## Charliemotta

peterdlai said:


> The price drop seems to have made the HA-FX850 the #8 bestselling headphones on Amazon.co.jp.
> 
> Only 4 left in stock... hmm...


 
 Is that US363.00?


----------



## doctorjazz

DX90 just shipped,got email notice.should arrive in the next few days, excited


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I can't comment on the IV,*but the VI is very comfortable*,and I haven't liked the fit or feel of many headphones.Will get hot under there I'd guess,but that's a hazard of most closed over ear phones.Sat listening for a few hours last night,gave my older daughter some time with them and Daft Punk,she was floored(I have been as well,though it is a bit hard to get a handle on the sound,but I'm enjoying trying! Maybe my detoxed ears will help get the fine points clear.
> Survived my first detoxification meal,a kale-banana-who-knows-what-else smoothie.wish I could say it wasn't so bad...barely finished it on my way to work.now I'm just waiting for the caffeine headache...boy,what we do for our kids.I don't HAVE to do this,trying to support her,she really wants to do this,and it's hard to detox if everyone else is toxifying.expecting to be able to leap tall buildings in a single bound by the end of the 2 weeks,and retoxifying should be fun.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 +2


----------



## Grayson73

Thewirecutter tested more than two dozen IEMs with their expert listening panel and found these to be the best under $100:
  
 Beyerdynamic MMX 102iE
 Sony XBA-C10IP
 AKG K376 
  
 http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-100-in-ear-headphones/
  
  
 Anyone try these?  How do they compare to the Zero Audio, Ostry, and Havi IEMs?
  
 For under $200, they like the RPH EP2


----------



## Kamakahah

grayson73 said:


> Thewirecutter tested more than two dozen IEMs with their expert listening panel and found these to be the best under $100:
> 
> Beyerdynamic MMX 102iE
> 
> ...




"Once I had that list, I then weeded out anything without a remote or mic, as in this price range, we felt it very important that a day-to-day use in-ear headphone have mobile phone capabilities."
...and I stopped reading right there.


----------



## MrEleventy

I discount the reviews just because of 





> I then weeded out anything without a remote or mic, as in this price range, we felt it very important that a day-to-day use in-ear headphone have mobile phone capabilities.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> DX90 just shipped,got email notice.should arrive in the next few days, excited


 
 burn them with your doppios and then after a few days sit down and prepae to be astonished.!!
  
 i literally couldn't move when i didn't with THE ALIEN JAMS by Ajja in flac, it was a concert in my
 head.  Hope VI should be more than interesting on em also...


----------



## doctorjazz

The Alien Jams is a cool record.good headphone listening,lots happening. Now if I can only get rid of this caffeine withdrawal headache....


----------



## doctorjazz

Snacking on carrot sticks and hommous,nice,breakfast and lunch were killer, and not in a good way....


----------



## doctorjazz

Just abouit survived day 1 (of 14) of detox...feel OK except caffeine headache hanging in. Did a bit of listening to Hope VI, really seems to have an affinity for the GO 1K, tried using X3 into Ray Samuels HR-2, sounded good, but GO 1k more alive combo so far (don't have the recommended kazillion hours break in yet...also may have made a mistake listening to All Time Low. Not great music for caffeine withdrawal ). Definitely comfortable, though, metal and all. More as it burns in, and better sources come in.


----------



## ericp10

Yes!!!


----------



## Exesteils

Thanks for the input doctorjazz and ericp10. Will have to think this through as ~$500 is quite a lot of money to drop on a whim, let alone one that many has had problems with the comfort of.


----------



## ericp10

The TE-05 with the Spiral Dot tips is HEAVENLY!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

Is jpn the only way to get the spiral dot tips?


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Yes!!!




Sublime!


----------



## vlenbo

mreleventy said:


> Is jpn the only way to get the spiral dot tips?



Unfortunately, but thats at the moment.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Sublime!


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> Yes!!!







 Damn. Not only it is wonderful, it also should be a good sampling material for some chilled jazz-hop beats


----------



## peter123

I think that I might prefer the Philips TX2 to the KC06..............................
  
 For $40 they're really good. Only bass is a little bit boomy sometimes.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz: there is a cure for caffeinne withdrawal:  drink some damn coffee! or a coke!
 any audio observations you make while in caffeine withdrawal are suspect...
 but i will support your quest for dietary purity anyway...good luck with the program.
  
 me, im going to drink an extra cup of coffee, on your behalf, and listen to THE ALIEN JAMS
 again...last night, in a lacunae of insomnia i hooked up the dx90 to the my E12 and gave
 the new HP100s what they really wanted...more electron caffeine...and they SANG to me
 like angels with a deep bass voice...very wow, woke up 3 hours later, it was dawn, and
 i was dreaming in music synethesic colour...  was it real or memorex?  find out today...
  
 report from the back of the front:
 those 9710s are burning in nicely, gone from tinny to thicker more full sound.  nice balance
 of all frequencies, i can see why dannyboi thought they might be a worthy discovery.  right
 of ipod they have great musicality and fluidity.
  
 got e mail from amazon.jp big discounts on iems happening now.  jvc 750s down to 1700 yen
 and Doppios down to 12000 yen, which makes them the bargain of the year IMHO.  
  
 gotta go prepare for my own music festival, SPACE OASIS, this weekend, 3 bands, 3 djs and
 certain too much fun way out in the high desert of NM...you can see 100 miles from the stage into
 volcanoes and mesas...the music sounds so good out there.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> I think that I might prefer the Philips TX2 to the KC06..............................
> 
> For $40 they're really good. Only bass is a little bit boomy sometimes.


 
 Agreed. fpr $40 the TX2 are very good.  waiting to compare them to the 9701s after more burn in.


----------



## PeterDLai

hairyheadmara said:


> I have no chance to listen to Tenore yet as I picked them up before I went to work, I wil let you know later when I have a chance to listen to them.


 
  
 Have you gotten around to comparing the Tenore and Singolo yet?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, DX90 arrived to day. Must need charging (I just took it out of the box), have to find the microsd card, check it out soon!
(I'm detoxing away, ears/hearing is 28.4% better)


----------



## jjacq

Any of you guys have experience with this?

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HA-info-MINI-EAR-HIFI-Headphone-Amp-TPA6120/614019_743766189.html

 Was thinking of getting it but is this dangerous to my LCD-2's?


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't know the amp, but it is pretty cheap, description sounds like it might be worth a try...then again, I haven't priced them, but I believe there are some well regarded Fiio amps for this money, at least when found on sale.


----------



## Dsnuts

RIP to our good friend..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





Achmedisdead
Trader Feedback: +2
Achmed the Dead Terrorist




 
offline
 
7,285 Posts. Joined 5/2010
Location: east central NY state
Select All Posts By This User
   JVC HA-S500 > Audio Technica WS55? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Crap...something else to put on the wishlist....lol


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> OK, DX90 arrived to day. Must need charging (I just took it out of the box), have to find the microsd card, check it out soon!
> (I'm detoxing away, ears/hearing is 28.4% better)


interested to hear ur thoughts on dx90. I chargedvand burned mine in at samevtime. I did probsbly 100hrs burn in (thought I seen like 400 isvrecomended, but thats alot. Although by including the burn in cable, they must bevserious about the burn in


----------



## Dsnuts

mikaveli06 said:


> interested to hear ur thoughts on dx90. I chargedvand burned mine in at samevtime. I did probsbly 100hrs burn in (thought I seen like 400 isvrecomended, but thats alot. Although by including the burn in cable, they must bevserious about the burn in


 
  
 Very serious.. These have 7 op amp chips for the amp portion. All them caps need a good workout before these actually sound with their absolute potential.. The sound actually changes as you burn them in for that long. In the end of the 400th hour.  You will completely understand why they give people a burn in plug to burn in your DX90. It is too much time on Ibassos end to preburn a unit before shipping. 
  
 Completely worth burning in your unit. All I did was play music till the battery ran out. Recharge fully and repeat. .You can burn in some earphones with it as well. Worth the effort for certain.


----------



## doctorjazz

It comes without any documentation, have some stupid questions, but not sure how to proceed. 1)can I just pop in a 128gm card, or do I need to format? 2)I saw in a DX90 thread some links on updating firmware, with no instructions, just links that start a download. Can I just download these and it'll upgrade automatically, or is there a link/site on where to install (the Fiio X3 had very specific instructions on updating firmware, for instance 3)I assume you had the card in to do burn in and charging. Have the dx90 plugged into my computer, would I be better off using the included plug (from DS, seems the answer is yes)
Thanks for any help


----------



## jjacq

doctorjazz said:


> Don't know the amp, but it is pretty cheap, description sounds like it might be worth a try...then again, I haven't priced them, but I believe there are some well regarded Fiio amps for this money, at least when found on sale.


 
  
 Yeah the E12 would be ideal for my LCD-2's as a semi-portable setup but that's around $80 for something I'd only be spending 1-2 hours a day on. My main purpose is just to have something I can use outside of my room without removing all the cables of my main rig so I decided on the Ha Info.
  
 I was curious about the Ele EL D01 Mini though, I understand it is a DAC and an amp at the same time. Are there any budget DACs around its price point that's purely a DAC? I want to use it with the Ha Info Mini Ear.
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## mochill

Format the sdcard, download file , put on the sdcard, the hold power+ volume down button till a menu pops up the has some options , one being update via sdcard... Do that and it will update after being done use the same method of power+volume down to wipe data/cache and reset the device...after insert memory card and play music and relax


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> It comes without any documentation, have some stupid questions, but not sure how to proceed. 1)can I just pop in a 128gm card, or do I need to format? 2)I saw in a DX90 thread some links on updating firmware, with no instructions, just links that start a download. Can I just download these and it'll upgrade automatically, or is there a link/site on where to install (the Fiio X3 had very specific instructions on updating firmware, for instance 3)I assume you had the card in to do burn in and charging. Have the dx90 plugged into my computer, would I be better off using the included plug (from DS, seems the answer is yes)
> Thanks for any help


 

 once you download the firmware, there are instructions on how to load new firmware with it. I would check to see if it has the new firmware installed on it already. It might be a newer batch DX90.


----------



## doctorjazz

Firmware is 2.0.0...looking at the iBasso site, looks like they have a download for V2.0.5, and a USB-DAC driver., looks like I should upgrade, but not urgent at this moment
If I get the Mochill post right, I format the card in the PC (FAT32, I believe, there's some software somewhere that does this for you), load the music on the sd card with drag and drop, then put it into the DX90 and have it scan the files. Am I correct? Thanks again, non-techie here 

(It's 11:45 here, this detoxing guy is past his bedtime...I find I need more sleep without caffeine...DUH)


----------



## mochill

Yes that but for firmware do the other things I wrote


----------



## mikaveli06

Basically download firmware into internal memory.
In advanced settings there is option for firmware update.
*when complete*....do factory reset (this actually made firmware work on mine. The rolloff options showed up but were not selectable until I did the reset)
Scan files (can take a while initial time, but loads fast after this)

As for burn in, I dont beleive memory card was necessary. I kept mine running constantly. When battery was low, I plugged in and it charges and runs same time)

Sometimes I used headphones to burn (had tenores breaking in) sometimes the cable they sent

Done
Enjoy


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok,thanks for the help,still a bit stuck. First,I tried to format the128 gb card,the drop-down doesn't have FAT32 option to select. Next, when I connected the iBasso to my PC,don't see it listed as a drive. Don't see how I would download music to it,much less upgrade the firmware. As an aside,do people find drag& drop to be the best way to load music? I was using JRiver to load my X3,think it may have caused tagging issues,making it hard to use the X3 in anything but file searching mode.
Thanks again!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

you can buy a micro sd adapter on amazon that is usb.  then you can create the music files on the card directly on your computer
 using drag and drop and just pop it in the iBasso.


----------



## mikaveli06

I used mediamonkey to transfer music.

If u have the x3 still, maybe use that to format ur card.

Also under dx80 options, I think there was an option for usb (use as dac or for storage)....maybe see what that setting is listed as


----------



## Euphonik

Got my Singolos a few days ago; they're very detailed in the treble and have nice bass for a BA phone. However, I'm still curious about the TE-05 so I'll probably sell them to give the Fostex a chance. I already have the Basso(which out of the Zero Audio lineup seems to suit my tastes best).


----------



## mikaveli06

euphonik said:


> Got my Singolos a few days ago; they're very detailed in the treble and have nice bass for a BA phone. However, I'm still curious about the TE-05 so I'll probably sell them to give the Fostex a chance. I already have the Basso(which out of the Zero Audio lineup seems to suit my tastes best).


pm me with price if ur in the U.S......I was getting ready to order some soon but ill save few bucks and buy used


----------



## Euphonik

mikaveli06 said:


> pm me with price if ur in the U.S......I was getting ready to order some soon but ill save few bucks and buy used




Done! They're mint, only listened a few times. You currently have dibs!


----------



## ericp10

Well, I don't know how long it will last, but  amazon.jpn is selling the ATH-IM03 for about $190. This was like a $350 earphone. I would jump it. The kicker is that it's a 1 to two month delivery, but amazon is the seller (not a third party). I can wait that long (it shows delivery between June 19 and July 15th). I doubt it take until July though. I would jump on this deal. This will hold me over and give me time for the CKR10 to drop in price. 
  
 I have shipped my CKR9 back to Japan for a new one. No, there's no warranty since it's an import, but I just found the right person to talk with at Audio Technica. Happy listening!!


----------



## HairyHeadMara

peterdlai said:


> Have you gotten around to comparing the Tenore and Singolo yet?




Sorry I've been busy recently, just did A/B comparison between this two and I found that Singolos are better than Tenores in every aspects except soundstage. I found soundstage on Singolos is a bit more congest when compare to Tenores for example when I listened to Eric Clapton's "Old love" i found the cymbal sounds clearer and easier to detect on Tenores and when I switch to Singolos I still can hear that cymbal but I need to listen more carefully.

Bass on both phone are great both have the same depth but Tenores have a boomer bass as they are dynamic driver.

Mid on Singolos is more forward, vocal is clearer and and has more weight

Treble on Singolos is very detail and crystal clear but not as detail as Doppio or TE-05 but they are better than any under$100 phones I ever heard. Tenores also have a nice details but they are just one step down when compare to Singolos.


----------



## twister6

Just to make sure you guys don't miss it, I just posted a link to my full review (Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and Carbo Doppio) with some teaser pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3660#post_10612206


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> I used mediamonkey to transfer music.
> 
> There is a usb setting
> 
> ...




There are2 settings,I believe usb and dac (I'm @ work, don't have it with ). I've had MediaMonkey in the past,maybe download it again,though use JRIVER for almost all my PC listening. Give the other ideas a try when I get home. Thanks again.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Well, I don't know how long it will last, but  amazon.jpn is selling the ATH-IM03 for about $190. This was like a $350 earphone. I would jump it. The kicker is that it's a 1 to two month delivery, but amazon is the seller (not a third party). I can wait that long (it shows delivery between June 19 and July 15th). I doubt it take until July though. I would jump on this deal. This will hold me over and give me time for the CKR10 to drop in price.
> 
> I have shipped my CKR9 back to Japan for a new one. No, there's no warranty since it's an import, but I just found the right person to talk with at Audio Technica. Happy listening!!




Oh no,sounds too tempting!


----------



## Dsnuts

IM03 for $190 even though you have to wait for 1 to 2 months it says is a freaking excellent deal..
  
 This is a better deal than the H3 for $240..


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> Just to make sure you guys don't miss it, I just posted a link to my full review (Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and Carbo Doppio) with some teaser pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3660#post_10612206


 
  
 Nice review. If you just got your Doppios I would give them a solid 100 plus hours of burn in..The bass end will definitely benefit from more burn in.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Just to make sure you guys don't miss it, I just posted a link to my full review (Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and Carbo Doppio) with some teaser pictures: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3660#post_10612206




Lovely review!


Almost makes me want to sell the ath-im02. However, its a similar soundsignature for both isnt it?

If it is, ill keep my im02s.

Or sell them and get the low priced im03 that eric spoke about 

Glad you enjoyed the zero audio earphones! Like ds said, after 80 more hours of burn in, you should get more bass like how im02 did


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> Lovely review!
> 
> 
> Almost makes me want to sell the ath-im02. However, its a similar soundsignature for both isnt it?
> ...


 
  
 Had IM02 for a week, too analytical for my taste, switched right into IM03 and not looking back   Now, after getting IM50, I'm enjoying it as much.  In reality, IM50 is a more bass heavy version of IM03 for those on the budget who don't mind a little smaller soundstage and not as deep details/separation.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what is a lot like the IM03 or the dynamic version I should say. Is the CKR9...I still like my IM03 over the CKR9 though.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Nice review. If you just got your Doppios I would give them a solid 100 plus hours of burn in..The bass end will definitely benefit from more burn in.


 

 That's what Mochill told me as well lol!!!  I only got 'bout 20+ hours on it.  Will keep them burning!!! 
  
 Now, here is a BIG question.  Take a look at this post I just made: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/3660#post_10612087
  
 It does bother me a bit that once Doppio plugged into any of my sources (X5, AP100, Note 2, laptop, etc.) I hear a faint level of white noise.  No playing music, just plug them in without any music.  So, I'm thinking they are VERY sensitivity (113dB/1mW) and just amplify the ground noise from the connector?  Tenores are 102dB/1mW, and so on, low sensitivity and dead quiet.  I noticed this with my other in-ear monitors where I get this faint white noise once plugged into a source without playing music.  Do you know what I'm mean?  Do you have the same with your Doppios?  Or did you have the same for the first 20-30hr until it went away after 100hr, though I can't imagine it going away 
  
 I'm like fixated on this because once music starts playing with a beat and all the instruments, I don't hear it, but in a quiet passages or breaks where beat and other instruments drop, and only vocals are playing - I'm hearing this fain background white noise level which driving me crazy.

 What do you think?


----------



## Dsnuts

Doppios are some of the most sensitive iems I own actually so it doesn't surprise me your hearing a bit of noise. I would try some other sources and see if you can hear some noise. Out of my Geek Out and DX90 I hear no noise what so ever but I can understand as they are so sensitive.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Had IM02 for a week, too analytical for my taste, switched right into IM03 and not looking back   Now, after getting IM50, I'm enjoying it as much.  In reality, IM50 is a more bass heavy version of IM03 for those on the budget who don't mind a little smaller soundstage and not as deep details/separation.




Ok, looks like the im03 is a better ba upgrade. Would you state that the doppios are a little less analytical?

And like ds said


dsnuts said:


> You know what is a lot like the IM03 or the dynamic version I should say. Is the CKR9...I still like my IM03 over the CKR9 though.





+1 because of the sound signatures stated at the im0x thread.

I realized how analytical the im02s were because od the ckr9s.

Just wait for the 100 hour burn in leftovers.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Doppios are some of the most sensitive iems I own actually so it doesn't surprise me your hearing a bit of noise. I would try some other sources and see if you can hear some noise. Out of my Geek Out and DX90 I hear no noise what so ever but I can understand as they are so sensitive.


 
  
 How about straight out of DX90?  Since you are using Geek Out, that might be buffering the output, or perhaps external DAC/amp has a better noise isolation of the 3.5mm jack.  I might have to try it out with A200p and E18, to see if it makes a difference, though have to drive it from Note 2 or laptop.
  
 Btw, I think their sensitivity is probably the only "negative" comment I can think of.  It reduces dynamic range of the volume adjustment since I'm hitting max level already at 20-30% of the source volume range.
  
 In my opinion, if they take Doppio, reduce sensitivity down to 103 dB/1mW, and add Tenore's dynamic driver to warm up the sound, while still keeping it under $200 - that will be one killer carbo-hybrid!!!


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> Ok, looks like the im03 is a better ba upgrade. Would you state that the doppios are a little less analytical?


 
  
 No, actually Doppios are more analytical.  IM03 sounds warmer and with higher bass impact.  But keep in mind, I don't have 100hr on Doppios yet.
  
 Might just have to run burn in for a week over-night every day with pink noise to get to 100hr mileage lol!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed.. Though I would burn them Doppios in to check out how the low end fills up.. Ericp got concerned cus the bass was so light on open listen. It shows up with burn in.. Keep at it.. Both the DX90 and Geek Out have very low impedance out. Less than 1 ohm out I believe so both play very nice to high sensitive iems. Anything above 5ohm I believe will make the Doppios sound a bit harsh. The Geek Out is excellent with iems in general but with the  Doppios.. It brings them to a new level. So that is the only real negative on them..
  
 Oh and by the way.. Colored noise is not necessary.. Just music is fine.. No need for loudness either, moderate volume levels are fine. They will sound much better after the burn in..

 Same for the Singolos. Both BA phones need burn in for certain.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Agreed.. Though I would burn them Doppios in to check out how the low end fills up..* Ericp got concerned cus the bass was so light on open listen. It shows up with burn in.. *Keep at it.. Both the DX90 and Geek Out have very low impedance out. Less than 1 ohm out I believe so both play very nice to high sensitive iems. Anything above 5ohm I believe will make the Doppios sound a bit harsh. The Geek Out is excellent with iems in general but with the  Doppios.. It brings them to a new level. So that is the only real negative on them..
> 
> Oh and by the way.. Colored noise is not necessary.. Just music is fine.. No need for loudness either, moderate volume levels are fine. They will sound much better after the burn in..
> 
> Same for the Singolos. Both BA phones need burn in for certain.


 
  
  
 True, because I have to have my bass no matter if I'm listening to a neutral or basshead earphone. I heard no bass really when I first got the Doppio. I was mad at Ds (for the first time) because I thought I was led astray..... Well guess what? I sent my CKR9 back to Japan today for a new one, and which earphone do you think is with me today? Nope, not my much loved FX850, but the Doppio. If it didn't have more than enough bass impact it would not have been the earphone I grabbed. I just felt like listening to a neutral signature today with good bass impact.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is hard not to be a fan of zero audio earphones.. I like that something as cheap as the Tenors or Bassos sound very nice for their given sound signatures and then newer BA earphones both have a high level of sound for not all that much money. 
  
 You can collect all 4 earphones and have 4 completely different sound signatures which are all proficient for the price of one mid fi earphone. That is value right there.
  
 It is good that our community has embraced Zero Audio earphones. That just encourages the company to make more and who knows, maybe they will make a hybrid with the Doppio BAs and one Tenor micro HD driver for the low end.
  
 Agree with Mr Twister, This would make for a killer sounding earphone.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> It is hard not to be a fan of zero audio earphones.. I like that something as cheap as the Tenors or Bassos sound very nice for their given sound signatures and then newer BA earphones both have a high level of sound for not all that much money.
> 
> You can collect all 4 earphones and have 4 completely different sound signatures which are all proficient for the price of one mid fi earphone. That is value right there.
> 
> ...



+1

Was also about to mention that the community finally embraced the zero audios.

If only the tenores were encouraged first, but at least zero audio finally caught the attention of the headfi community.


----------



## vlenbo

Welp, I have a dilemma
  
 Which earphone is worth purchasing?
  
 the rare one of a kind im03 sale?
  
 or the fx750?
  
 Also sorry to bother you about this dsnuts.
  
  
 I think I remember you saying that the ckr10s height are pretty good. So I only ASSUME that the ckr9s have a similar feature since I hear it that way as well.
  
 Would the im03s be a bit higher in height, or a bit less? Would you encourage me to buy the fx750 or the im03? thank you kindly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Neutral sound sig with bass kick or musical large sounding earphone with wood as your driver.. The FX750 is at an all time low in price as well so that is also a good deal.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Neutral sound sig with bass kick or musical large sounding earphone with wood as your driver.. The FX750 is at an all time low in price as well so that is also a good deal.


 
 Thank you ds. I might as well get the fx750. 
  
 Happy listening fellas!


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> Thank you ds. I might as well get the fx750.
> 
> Happy listening fellas!


 

 I was thinking this too for you cuz you already own the CKR9s. Similar sound signature to the IM03.  FX750 will be something new for you..


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Doppios are some of the most sensitive iems I own actually so it doesn't surprise me your hearing a bit of noise. I would try some other sources and see if you can hear some noise. Out of my Geek Out and DX90 I hear no noise what so ever but I can understand as they are so sensitive.


 

 You know, I probably should have mentioned that AP100 is a big contributor to this white noise.  That damn thing outputs 2.2Vrms from HO!!!  So imagine pumping that much power into low impedance headphones with 113dB/1mW sensitivity.  No wonder I'm hearing that noise floor.  I just did a/b comparison with X5 which has 1/4 of that output in Low Gain setting, and after 25+ hours of burn in the noise is hardly noticeable (and you are right, bass is improving!!!).  So it sounds like I'm pairing up Doppios with X5 from now on.  These guys continue to go up my list of top headphones, can't get enough of their sound!!!


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Thank you ds. I might as well get the fx750.
> 
> Happy listening fellas!




Get a pair of woodies. They are a bargain now at their current price, plus you won't need to wait a few months for them


----------



## doctorjazz

Got music on the sd, still don't "see" the dx90 internal memory on pc...try again tomorrow. Initial, not burned in impression...underwhelmed, sound much more alive through GO1k, but this is before any burn in. Now that I have some music on it, time for the kazilion hour burn in


----------



## mochill

Yes. I miss the doppios


----------



## doctorjazz

Did a bit more listening to iBasso (nothing like insomnia). Started with Doppios, sounded dull, flat. Changed to Sony H3, still not quite there. Changed again, SM64...ahhhh, much better, more full, much detail at the same time. Got to play with this baby a bit more...


----------



## mochill

Me too insomnia .... Nice club it is


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Did a bit more listening to iBasso (nothing like insomnia). Started with Doppios, sounded dull, flat. Changed to Sony H3, still not quite there. Changed again, SM64...ahhhh, much better, more full, much detail at the same time. Got to play with this baby a bit more...


 

 Are you talking about DX90 or DX50?  Any hardware source that makes Doppios sound dull/flat is a red flag in my book   I mean, when I compared X5 to AP100, Fiio sounded duller/flatter in comparison to AP100 in 24b/192k up-sampling setting (but X5 itself still sounds great).  Doppios are truly amazing and I'm full-speed-ahead on their bandwagon now lol!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

twister6 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Did a bit more listening to iBasso (nothing like insomnia). Started with Doppios, sounded dull, flat. Changed to Sony H3, still not quite there. Changed again, SM64...ahhhh, much better, more full, much detail at the same time. Got to play with this baby a bit more...
> ...




First time listen to new, non-burned-in version of DX90. I think it tends to the flat/analytical side of things, as opposed to the X3, my other "high end" DAP, which tends to warm things up. Thus, headphones that also tend to flat/analytical don't match as well as ones with some warmth. (The Fiio is the opposite-I tend to lisen to it through line out, either ALO National, or Ray Samuels H2). It has been said, though, that the DX90 also needs many hours break in to sound its best, just listened for the first time yest, so this is basically out of the box impression. Stay tuned, I'll update. Now gonna to go on dogwalk, take Thinksound On1 and iBasso, some iems (maybe the Doppios again).

Day 5 Detox diet...survived so far. Last night slept terribly, realized my wife and I had "cheated" with ONE small square of unsweetened dark chocolate, tiny amount. Chocolate does have a version of caffeine, and we both reacted to that small amount, up much of the night. Got to hear some cd's I hadn't played yet, and some great hi rez downloads by The Band, it's all good...(since detox, hearing/sound discrimination up now by 36.2% :normal_smile :


----------



## EuphonicArin

Um, Hey guys, haven't posted in awhile due to mental health complications, some family issues, school, love life complications, and a variety of other things...
 In any case, I just wanted to ask for a good amp to upgrade from my Schiit Magni for use in my vinyl setup, and a nice portable amp to use on the go, as my E11 seems to be kicking the bucket in the near future. I will be driving them with a variety of headphones such as Grados, Shure srh440's, Akg K545's and possibly a pair of planars I'll be getting in the future.

 Another thing while I'm here, I would like to apologize for never finishing those reviews that I promised you guys months ago now, life's a bit difficult and unexpected at times, but we still need to deal with it.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, had DX90 burning all day, FAD Hope VI burring past few days, playing the 2 together, another of those matches made in heaven, listening to this right now, sounds FABULOUS (actually listening to different track by him, not on YouTube, like this one though, listened to a bunch, for you, of course, The album How To Be a Cannonball, I have loaded on DX90, sounds great...


(Still having trouble with tagging...Did all the loading of the sd card drag/drop, DX90 works in file explorer mode, a few albums appear in Album/Artist sections, but most don't. Have to find out how to fix tagging. (generally don't have this problem with iPod, or even Android player). Any suggestions/links? Thanks

(One more, from todays Dogwalk Discoveries...I have it as studio version, could only find live on YouTube, but you'll get the idea...


----------



## doctorjazz

Mornin'...need psyching to get out to dog walk this morning, this should be a good pick me up...


Just about to test my DX90, had it charging all night, think I may have to send it back, but check it out again this morning first.

(Day 6 Detox, almost half way, can't wait for RETOX!!!)


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm actually listening to the box set pictured here on the living room big rig, great set, have to post one more Albert Ammons (He was Gene Ammons dad, a great tenor sax player, if you must know
This one with his band for the session


----------



## Dsnuts

So. It has been a while since I have been deeply disappointed with an AT product..The last AT earphone I hated was the CKM55.  These CKR5s are supposed to be the new upgraded CKM500s. They look similar in design, actually look a bit roomier due to the roomier back chamber design. I had to try it out as I was so impressed with my CKR10s, CKR9s. But these..
  
 I can understand the reasoning for ATs low level tuning on these as they seem to be purposefully detuning the lower end earphones so they separate the SQ from the higher end offerings. These earphones are build standard AT fare but the real disappointment comes with their sound signature..
  
 Calling these weird sounding is an understatement. These are closed in earphones and sound nothing like the wide and deep CKM500..These actually have more in common with the CKS line of phones in sound.. It is yet another bass first signature with a bit of mids recession and now that I got some ample time on the burner the treble is also recessed making them sound overly warm and dank as a result.. Add a closed in sound and you get one of the worst sounding AT phones I have heard in a long time. There are some glimmers of AT magic in there but a glimmer is not going to make these a headliner on the discovery thread.
  
 Sometimes AT throws a wrench in the mix and this phone is definitely a wrench..As a bass first sound signature these are average sounding at best. I did have some high expectations of these earphones as these are supposed to be an upgrade on the CKM500 but unfortunately these are far from it..
  
 Singolos and the CKR9s were the real find out of the latest batch of phones I received. The CKR5s.. STAY AWAY..


----------



## PeterDLai

hairyheadmara said:


> Sorry I've been busy recently, just did A/B comparison between this two and I found that Singolos are better than Tenores in every aspects except soundstage. I found soundstage on Singolos is a bit more congest when compare to Tenores for example when I listened to Eric Clapton's "Old love" i found the cymbal sounds clearer and easier to detect on Tenores and when I switch to Singolos I still can hear that cymbal but I need to listen more carefully.
> 
> Bass on both phone are great both have the same depth but Tenores have a boomer bass as they are dynamic driver.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this. Is there anything you feel the Singolo does better than the Doppio?


----------



## HairyHeadMara

peterdlai said:


> Thanks for this. Is there anything you feel the Singolo does better than the Doppio?




Singolos are just warmer and more musical and more fun


----------



## nihontoman

I just got my Koss ksc75 clip-ons and this is what I wrote in dedicated thread:

  


> I just got them (my first pair) and for 14$ they are just wonderful! heck, I'd say they'd be wonderful for much more. they have more base frequencies than some of the impressions led me to expect... and I'm coming from Sony XB90EX - arguably one of the bassiest (especially subbass) phones... oh and the details. god damn. holy cow. that's all I cans ay for now


 
  
 I say guys, go get them! if you still have doubts as to what 15$ can bring you in terms of sound quality, these are the answer. and it is impressions out of the box.


----------



## twister6

hairyheadmara said:


> Singolos are just warmer and more musical and more fun


 
  
 Are they similar in size (shell) to Tenores?  One thing I like about Doppios is how solid they feel in my hand in comparison to Tenore, and of course a much better strain relief with a dimple to id left side.  But they are colder and more analytical for sure.
  
 Btw, since I see Singolos have the same high sensitivity as Doppios, just want to let you guys know (and I'm sure a lot of you are already aware of that), using 100 ohm impedance adapter does wonders to cut down on any background white noise if you are driving it from high gain source.  I was driving my Doppios from AP100 (only has high gain setting by default), and it was driving me crazy with high level of white noise when DAP is idle.  Using 100ohm impedance adapter to attenuate output did the trick!


----------



## Grayson73

Fostex TE-05 finally in stock at B&H Photo Video and Headphone.com:
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1029720-REG/fostex_ams_te_05_te_05_inner_ear_headphones.html
  
 http://www.headphone.com/products/fostex-te-05


----------



## esteebin

grayson73 said:


> Fostex TE-05 finally in stock at B&H Photo Video and Headphone.com:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1029720-REG/fostex_ams_te_05_te_05_inner_ear_headphones.html
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/products/fostex-te-05




Saw that. They also have the new Westone ADV Beta for $150. They seem to be the only store to stock those. No reviews on it yet though.


----------



## doctorjazz

I ordered the Fostex from them so long ago,I cancelled the order.


----------



## dweaver

esteebin said:


> Saw that. They also have the new Westone ADV Beta for $150. They seem to be the only store to stock those. No reviews on it yet though.


Headphone Bar in Canada also sells the new ADV as well.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

twister6 said:


> Are they similar in size (shell) to Tenores?  One thing I like about Doppios is how solid they feel in my hand in comparison to Tenore, and of course a much better strain relief with a dimple to id left side.  But they are colder and more analytical for sure.
> 
> Btw, since I see Singolos have the same high sensitivity as Doppios, just want to let you guys know (and I'm sure a lot of you are already aware of that), using 100 ohm impedance adapter does wonders to cut down on any background white noise if you are driving it from high gain source.  I was driving my Doppios from AP100 (only has high gain setting by default), and it was driving me crazy with high level of white noise when DAP is idle.  Using 100ohm impedance adapter to attenuate output did the trick!




They are same size as Tenores but better built quality and feel more solid as they have brass component, I think they share brass nozzles with Doppio. However they don't have a dimple on left side.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

People who love Tenores should try Fostex TE-05 with spiral dot tips, for me they are a direct upgrade from Tenores


----------



## Euphonik

hairyheadmara said:


> People who love Tenores should try Fostex TE-05 with spiral dot tips, for me they are a direct upgrade from Tenores




Are the sound signatures pretty close? I tend to prefer more warmth and a natural sound over absolute detail- I was thinking the TE-05 would be a good upgrade to the KC06/Tenore.


----------



## ericp10

hairyheadmara said:


> People who love Tenores should try Fostex TE-05 with spiral dot tips, for me they are a direct upgrade from Tenores


 
  
 I agree. The TE-05 is neither cold/analytical or super warm. It's somewhere in the middle. Yet, it has terrific bass (especially sub bass) for a neutral earphone and a very natural sound. And it's far more detailed than the Tenores (don't get me wrong, I like the Tenores -actually use them on my commute to work today). I think the TE-05 is overall technically better than the Tenore, but you can't go wrong with the ZA if you don't want to spend over $60.


----------



## Euphonik

ericp10 said:


> I agree. The TE-05 is neither cold/analytical or super warm. It's somewhere in the middle. Yet, it has terrific bass (especially sub bass) for a neutral earphone and a very natural sound. And it's far more detailed than the Tenores (don't get me wrong, I like the Tenores -actually use them on my commute to work today). I think the TE-05 is overall technically better than the Tenore, but you can't go wrong with the ZA if you don't want to spend over $60.




That's what I was hoping. They don't seem to be as popular as the Tenores but if they are an improvement in key areas maybe they should be! Does anyone know if they share a Fostex "house sound"?


----------



## pokenguyen

How about Fostex TE-05 vs Singolo/Doppio?


----------



## MrEleventy

ericp10 said:


> I agree. The TE-05 is neither cold/analytical or super warm. It's somewhere in the middle. Yet, it has terrific bass (especially sub bass) for a neutral earphone and a very natural sound. And it's far more detailed than the Tenores (don't get me wrong, I like the Tenores -actually use them on my commute to work today). I think the TE-05 is overall technically better than the Tenore, but you can't go wrong with the ZA if you don't want to spend over $60.


+1. They're really susceptible to tip rolling. Using complys, they're smooth and almost neutral w/ great bass & sub-bass. Just tried some meelectronics double flange tips and it turns into a V-shape "fun" phone. Treble isn't as smooth as the complys but the bass is outta this world. It's like having 2 totally different IEMs.


----------



## Change is Good

Anyone here have any impressions with the Audio Technica RE700s? I like the retro style... but can't seem to find any reviews about the sound, anywhere...


----------



## jant71

I know there are some Yamaha fans in this thread. Did you know they have a new $99 portable...
 http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/headphones/hph-m82/?mode=model


----------



## ericp10

Well, I'll tell you the Tenore and all $100 and below have to take a backseat again to the RE-400, especially with these Spiral Dot tips on it. It's like I have new version of this Hifiman earphone (with bass this time). Very nice!


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> I know there are some Yamaha fans in this thread. Did you know they have a new $99 portable...
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/headphones/hph-m82/?mode=model


 
  
 I'm not sure if I love or hate the looks yet, but very interesting! I do appreciate their originality. I will be looking forward to some reviews on SQ.


----------



## ericp10

Now I have to find time to compare the RE-400 with the TE-05 (I already know the latter wins in bass).


----------



## mr.khali

ericp10 said:


> Now I have to find time to compare the RE-400 with the TE-05 (I already know the latter wins in bass).


 
 Months ago I remember you liked the RHA MA 750.  How does it compare to the TE-05 and Tenore?  Not even in the same ballpark?


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> Well, I'll tell you the Tenore and all $100 and below have to take a backseat again to the RE-400, especially with these Spiral Dot tips on it. It's like I have new version of this Hifiman earphone (with bass this time). Very nice!


 
  
 Do you have a link where I can find these Spiral Dot tips?  I'm very curious to try it with both RE400 and RE400B (balanced wired) that came bundled with HM700.  RE400B sounds much better than RE400 with any other DAP; wider, more detailed, and with higher bass quantity.  Just imagining how much better it would sound with new tips considering improvement with regular RE400.


----------



## mikaveli06

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B00JSLXNOC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1402451825&sr=8-1 is the mediums.


----------



## twister6

Oh, I see now, these come with FX850/750/650.


----------



## ericp10

mr.khali said:


> Months ago I remember you liked the RHA MA 750.  How does it compare to the TE-05 and Tenore?  Not even in the same ballpark?


 
  
 I still do like it. It's not as transparent or as clear as the TE-05, but I would have to compare it to the Tenore to see how the two rank. The MA750 also isn't neutral at all.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Oh, I see now, these come with FX850/750/650.


 
  
 mikavali06  gave you the link.
  
 Yes, they come with the FX850 but you can buy them separately.


----------



## twister6

Was going through my tips collection trying different ones with Tenores, and decided to try Comply tip (from UE900, I guess TS-200) and WOW, took the sound to the next level!!!  A deeper sub-bass, more controlled punch of mid-bass, overall a bit more details, and I really feel by sealing my earcanal with these foamies the width of soundstage got improved..


----------



## Change is Good

I would love if someone can trade me a pair of those mediem JVC spiral tips


----------



## cylpol1

Same if i could get one pair please pm me to discuss prices and stuff


----------



## mr.khali

ericp10 said:


> I still do like it. It's not as transparent or as clear as the TE-05, but I would have to compare it to the Tenore to see how the two rank. The MA750 also isn't neutral at all.




Thanks......so many to choose from these days. It seems Phillips now has a TX-2 and another 97xx series??!!! Just when I think I have narrowed my search more IEM's pop up on the scene.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

change is good said:


> Anyone here have any impressions with the Audio Technica RE700s? I like the retro style... but can't seem to find any reviews about the sound, anywhere...


 
 yes, i use them almost every night for amazon streaming mp3s and pandora radio.  they smooth out the mp3 have great bass and subbass
 and are very musical. great for EDM, rock and solo vocals.  quite worth the price.  but for quality listening to better sources way prefer my on-1s
 doppios and isingulos.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

Those Yammies are interesting. One moment they look kinda cool and original, the next moment they look like they were driven over by a truck. Even photos of them being worn are strange - it can look quite fine and comfortable in some pictures while others it seems so unnatural it's almost like they were photoshopped on. 

Looks like the Beats lawsuit lit a fire under their posteriors to make a design that pretty much no one else can claim belongs to them.

I look forward to impressions regardless .


----------



## nihontoman

guys should really pay some attention to the Koss ksc75. I have them couple of days now and they are really pleasing me.
  
 the sound is really detailed, full of emotion and quite crisp. there is just the right amount of base frequencies (but the sub-base could be a little more ) and it doesn't bleed into mids. the thing is, it somehow manages to really divide sound into different frequency spectrums and they never interact with each other in a bad way. thus, different instruments are so well separated and articulated, that it can handle even the busiest rock music. sound isn't thin, but it isn't thick either. in terms of viscosity, I would say it is somewhere between WD-40 and water...
  
 soundstage is pretty good. nothing super wide or deep, but the sound field is well spaced out and everything has its own positioning. it does make you feel like you are there in the music and doesn't sound like two drivers hanging on the ears. there's zero isolation though, so you need to listen in quieter rooms for the sound to really spread out.
  
 as for comfort, they are pretty good actually. if you bend the clips just the right way, then you could probably wear them for hours without any discomfort.
  
 highly recommended. this is the sort of headphone, that if the cables give out, I will go extra length to re-cable them in something more durable and good looking. speaking of looks though. well there's the thing that Koss made the most economy on


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I recently got the PortaPros because they're, weirdly enough, cheaper than the KSC75s here ($20 for the PortaPros, $25 for the KSC75s). I gotta agree, everybody should grab a pair from this Koss family. They've become my favourite for work - they're not super isolating or anything, but everyone in this job has to wear headphones anyway so I'm not interfering with anyone with the small leakage I've got. Guys with cranked volume on their closed cans usually disturb me more than anything. I can wear them for hours without discomfort, they're breathable for summer use and fit well enough under winter hats when it's colder. 
  
 Yeah, I gushed about them a little while back, but I can still confidently say that the Porta Pros are the best investment I've made in this hobby. Of course I've got better gear, but the Kosses tick so many boxes at a low price that they're a real joy. I wish they'd been my first investment in this hobby and I certainly hope more of the new people give them a try before whatever bang-for-buck-hype-of-the-moment is doing the rounds. The Koss driver has truly stood the test of time.
  
 I'm gonna get my sister a pair for her birthday. Hell, I'm probably gonna get them for lots of people's birthdays .


----------



## BenF

mochill said:


> ... Buy them from Japan , kakuku.com using buysmartjapan


 

  I have bought the Tenore using BuySmartJapan.
 Received a defective unit - neither BuySmartJapan nor Zero Audio were willing to help.
 Left with no IEM and no money.


----------



## mikaveli06

I have 3prs of lg spiral dots by mistake. $15 shipped, really would not want to ship 1pair at time

Sales pending already


----------



## waynes world

benf said:


> I have bought the Tenore using BuySmartJapan.
> Received a defective unit - neither BuySmartJapan nor Zero Audio were willing to help.
> Left with no IEM and no money.


 
  
 That sucks. I got my Tenores from ebay seller Woodlandhills. Unfortunately they had some driver issues, but fortunately Woodlanhills is exchanging them and also paying for the return shipping. So they seem like a pretty good place to get them.


----------



## waynes world

hatefulsandwich said:


> I recently got the PortaPros because they're, weirdly enough, cheaper than the KSC75s here ($20 for the PortaPros, $25 for the KSC75s). I gotta agree, everybody should grab a pair from this Koss family. They've become my favourite for work - they're not super isolating or anything, but everyone in this job has to wear headphones anyway so I'm not interfering with anyone with the small leakage I've got. Guys with cranked volume on their closed cans usually disturb me more than anything. I can wear them for hours without discomfort, they're breathable for summer use and fit well enough under winter hats when it's colder.
> 
> Yeah, I gushed about them a little while back, but I can still confidently say that the Porta Pros are the best investment I've made in this hobby. Of course I've got better gear, but the Kosses tick so many boxes at a low price that they're a real joy. *I wish they'd been my first investment in this hobby *and I certainly hope more of the new people give them a try before whatever bang-for-buck-hype-of-the-moment is doing the rounds. The Koss driver has truly stood the test of time.
> 
> I'm gonna get my sister a pair for her birthday. Hell, I'm probably gonna get them for lots of people's birthdays .


 
  
 They _were_ my first investment. Unfortunately it backfired for me - I thought that if the ksc75/portapros sounded this good at this price, then I just had to try out more expensive headphones because they would have to sound that much better, right? Not quite right lol!


----------



## 7S Cameron

The S500 was my first purchase and I haven't found any pair of headphones that match the price to sound quality ratio. I still listen to them from time to time.


----------



## nihontoman

Yeah, these Koss ksc75 are the real deal, in terms of ultra low budget hi-fi. I prefer them to anything I'v e owned so far, including the sony xb90ex. yep, these beat some quite god 100$ iems. I'm pretty sure, these titanium drivers were sprinkled with magic


----------



## Charliemotta

nihontoman said:


> Yeah, these Koss ksc75 are the real deal, in terms of ultra low budget hi-fi. I prefer them to anything I'v e owned so far, including the sony xb90ex. yep, these beat some quite god 100$ iems. I'm pretty sure, these titanium drivers were sprinkled with magic


 
 You can't go wrong for $14 bucks.


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys,
  
 DN-2000 review is up!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-dunu-dn-2000-review/405


----------



## Carlsan

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> DN-2000 review is up!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-dunu-dn-2000-review/405


 


> *CONCLUSION:* So how does the DN-2000 stand against its predecessor? It’s hard to say because of two things: DN-2000 is more expensive and such price difference can be hard to quantify in terms of value especially against the DN-1000. Secondly, the sound signature is quite different between the two which leads us to a conclusion that people who already own the DN-1000 may not necessarily like the new sound. Personally, I find the DN-2000 less fun/musical and more analytical but I prefer it because I usually listen to heavy metal over electronic music which is better on the DN-1000. The DN-2000 is a GREAT hybrid on its own right but whether one will prefer this over the DN-1000 is more like a matter of personal preference.


 
 Nice review.
 I think they compliment each other, I totally agree with most of your observations. I didn't have any problems with sibilance on my pair going out of a Sony NWZ-ZX1, and I had a perfect seal, will have to check to see what tips I was using. To me the DN-2000 gave a nice neutral presentation with an analytical approach. DN-1000 does have more bass _quantity _and that gives it a nice fun sound, but certainly not neutral.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I might break down and buy some portpros online. they're 75 cad plus in all my local shops....


----------



## Charliemotta

b9scrambler said:


> I might break down and buy some portpros online. they're 75 cad plus in all my local shops....


 
 Amazon $42 bucks


----------



## Baycode

Anyone who wants to try a member of Porta Pro, ksc-35, Sporta pro, ksc75 family and would like to mod, I highly suggest you to kramer mod and recable them (if possible also adding 75ohm metal film resistors). They jump in to an unbeliavable level.


----------



## esteebin

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00001P4ZH/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1402689421&sr=8-1&keywords=porta+pros&condition=new
  
 For Koss PortaPros, choose Amazon as the seller, it's $25. it says it'll take 3-5 weeks to ship, though


----------



## B9Scrambler

esteebin said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00001P4ZH/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1402689421&sr=8-1&keywords=porta+pros&condition=new
> 
> 
> 
> For Koss PortaPros, choose Amazon as the seller, it's $25. it says it'll take 3-5 weeks to ship, though


 

 Thanks to you and Charliemotta. I'll snoop around and see what I can find.
  
 **NM...apparently they hate Canadians, lol. $52 to $93 on Amazon **


----------



## Charliemotta

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks to you and Charliemotta. I'll snoop around and see what I can find.
> 
> **NM...apparently they hate Canadians, lol. $52 to $93 on Amazon **


 
 Sorry about that . I see I had the numbers reversed, $42 instead of $24.  Probably stems from that cement truck / bicycle accident.    I forgot what I was talking about.


----------



## waynes world

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks to you and Charliemotta. I'll snoop around and see what I can find.
> 
> **NM...apparently they hate Canadians, lol. $52 to $93 on Amazon **


 
  
 At London Drugs here on the Wet Coast, they were selling the Portapro's for $30 for quite a while. If I already didn't have the Sportapro's, I would have jumped on that deal.
  
 You can probably get the Sportapro's online for less than $30. That's what I did. Same drivers as the Portapro's.


----------



## Charliemotta

waynes world said:


> At London Drugs here on the Wet Coast, they were selling the Portapro's for $30 for quite a while. If I already didn't have the Sportapro's, I would have jumped on that deal.
> 
> You can probably get the Sportapro's online for less than $30. That's what I did. Same drivers as the Portapro's.


 
 You can get the Koss Ksc75 for $9.99 at Kmart. Same drivers also.


----------



## waynes world

charliemotta said:


> You can get the Koss Ksc75 for $9.99 at Kmart. Same drivers also.


 
  
 I don't think we have Kmarts in Canada


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm not sure this qualifies as a discovery, but I've been playing with hi-rez downloads. Mostly have gotten them from HDTracks, including the 1st 2 albums by the Band (classics, if you are in to Americana and haven't heard them). I downloaded the 3rd and 4th Band albums from ProStudioMasters (Stage Fright and Cahoots, also great, though probably not at the iconic level of the 1st 2). I've poked around a little in the thread on these downloads, and generally been on the side of defending HDTracks, who get a lot of flack there (about their flac, ha ha ha ha) concerning sound quality. It's really hard to make judgements without the same album coming from different sources in same resolution, but I have the sense that the ProStudioMasters downloads do sound better to me than the HDTracks ones. I can't quite place it, some of them have a slight unnatural sound, maybe a haze or electronic quality, not quite sure how to describe it, but I hear it, not on all, but on many HDTracks albums. I didn't get this sense at all listening to the ProStudioMasters albums, different albums, again, but I think I'll check out more from there (they, unfortunately, have a much smaller catalog). 
OK, haven't posted any music in a few days, weekend generally when I get to do that more, here goes

<br>And something new<iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jbiFcPhccu8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>



And from the sublime to the rediculous..._Everybody Knows about the Bird_, especially since Family Guy, but do you know the follow up?...


----------



## Carlsan

Love that Tune-Yards track, Water Fountain is a great tune.


----------



## doctorjazz

Me too, heard it on Thealternateside, which broadcasts mornings on the air in the New York Area on 91.5, but is an internet stream (thealternateside.org), indie rock and related, ordered it from Amazon soon as I got out of the car!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as a discovery, but I've been playing with hi-rez downloads. Mostly have gotten them from HDTracks, including the 1st 2 albums by the Band (classics, if you are in to Americana and haven't heard them). I downloaded the 3rd and 4th Band albums from ProStudioMasters (Stage Fright and Cahoots, also great, though probably not at the iconic level of the 1st 2). I've poked around a little in the thread on these downloads, and generally been on the side of defending HDTracks, who get a lot of flack there (about their flac, ha ha ha ha) concerning sound quality. It's really hard to make judgements without the same album coming from different sources in same resolution, but I have the sense that the ProStudioMasters downloads do sound better to me than the HDTracks ones. I can't quite place it, some of them have a slight unnatural sound, maybe a haze or electronic quality, not quite sure how to describe it, but I hear it, not on all, but on many HDTracks albums. I didn't get this sense at all listening to the ProStudioMasters albums, different albums, again, but I think I'll check out more from there (they, unfortunately, have a much smaller catalog).
> OK, haven't posted any music in a few days, weekend generally when I get to do that more, here goes
> 
> &amp;lt;br /&amp;gt; And something new&amp;lt;iframe width="640" height="360" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jbiFcPhccu8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&amp;gt;
> ...


 
 love that surfing bird tune, really rocks!  good recording too!   splash splash, i was takin a bath...


----------



## doctorjazz

And if you still haven't heard of the bird....


----------



## ericp10

Decided to the the Spiral Dot tips another shot on the H3 and spend more time listening. I think my initial impressions were a bit off. These two are not bad together. I must admit I don't listen to the H3 much with all the other gear I have here, but each time I go back to it I remember why I was initially impressed. It's stil one of the best universals out there (and is a steal for the current price on amazon of like $240).


----------



## dweaver

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks to you and Charliemotta. I'll snoop around and see what I can find.
> 
> **NM...apparently they hate Canadians, lol. $52 to $93 on Amazon **


 check out London Drugs in store. I think they have several Loss headphones including the PortaPro on sale right now.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Decided to the the Spiral Dot tips another shot on the H3 and spend more time listening. I think my initial impressions were a bit off. These two are not bad together. I must admit I don't listen to the H3 much with all the other gear I have here, but each time I go back to it I remember why I was initially impressed. It's stil one of the best universals out there (and is a steal for the current price on amazon of like $240).




Cool track-really enjoyed it!
Never understood why the H3 lost it's sparkle so quickly, really like these
Starting to really appreciate the JVC's, generally have a tough time getting good seal/fit, especially with funny chambers and other off shapes, but, after trying lots of tips, have gotten satisfactory seal on the 850, and, man, do they sound good. Haven't tried head to head, one of these days do them, maybe with an AT and Heaven V thrown in, just time, time time, who knows where the time goes?


----------



## dweaver

I don't have these new spiral tips but I did swap out the hybrid tips on my H3 with a longer neck wide nozzle tip and noticed an immediate improvement in treble making them much more enjoyable.

A note for Canadians, I bought mine at a local Sony store and while they we're marked $349 on the shelf they actually came up as $249 on the computer so look to be on sale in Canada at the Sony stores.


----------



## ericp10

That Sandy Dennny track is nice, doctorjazz. Are you stil enjoying the Hope VI?


----------



## dweaver

Loving Patricia Barber and Diana Krill plus my Jazz Diva and Nat King Cole collections with the H3 alot. So the H3 does Jazz very well. It also seems to work well with Classical especially Cello's, acoustical music, Celtic tunes like Loreena McKennit, classic rock, as well psychedelic and hard rock.

I was trying to decide what it reminded me of signature wise. From memory the H3 reminds me of the HD650 or the IE8 but with slightly more forward mids and brighter more articulate treble. Its on the dark/warm side but without sacrificing the upper mids and treble to do it.


----------



## dweaver

Due to my use of brighter headphones I just adjusted the EQ on my LG G2 as follows, 31Hz 0, 125Hz -1, 250Hz -2, 500Hz 0, 2KHz +1, 6KHz +2, 16KHz +3. This tweak removes some of the darkness and makes the IEM sound more clear sounding.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> That Sandy Dennny track is nice, doctorjazz. Are you stil enjoying the Hope VI?



Yup, spend my full size listening alternating between Shure 1540 and Hope Vi (through Geek Out 1K or DX90)---whichever I happen to have on at the time is my favorite, both great phones. Try to give On1 and others some time, but it's hard taking off the Shure/FAD tag team


----------



## dweaver

Interesting doctorjazz, we seem to have a similar interest in Headphones and IEM's. My current favorite fullsize headphone in the 1540 and I am now enjoying the Sony XBA-H3.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know you just got your H3 dweaver. You should hear what they sound like with a upgraded cable on a more powerful amp. It sounds amazing.


----------



## dweaver

I picked a pair of Philips SHP-2600 from a local London Drugs store. I almost missed them when looking at the various headphones. Due to London drugs easy return policy and the low price of the headphone I thought I would take a chance on the headphone since it has almost zero reviews.
  
 Price for the headphone was $40 Canadian.
  
 Out of the box impressions: It sure looks like a cheap Sony knockoff!! The cable is very basic and the cups are made from a very basic plastic construction following the basic Sony V6 type design. The pads are generic synthetic material that is very similar to what you see on Koss DJ headphones but are oval so easily sit over the whole ear. The padding is thin enough some peoples ears may touch the driver cover though. They have a decent level of isolation and are extremely light and comfortable on head.
  
 Initial sound impressions were optimistic. The bass was a bit weak for my tastes but not bad, the midrange sounded decently full, and the treble seemed decently extended and detailed. I noticed some holes in the sonic landscape and a tendency to distort at louder volumes. So I decided to let the headphone cook for a couple of days with my burnin mix of pink/white/brown noise, drumming and select songs at a slightly louder than comfortable volume level.
  
 The burnin seems to have fleshed out all of the holes I noticed. The high volume distortion has pretty much disappeared. I played the song Rest by Beckah Shae and did notice a bit of distortion in the hardest hitting sub bass parts of the song so it also seems to bottom out with serious sub-bass. For most genres this headphone will offer an extremely balanced signature that is full and balanced, offering an above average listening experience at a bargain basement price.
  
 If you can find these for under $40 I think they are worth taking a chance on as they hit well above that price tag in sound quality. They are an excellent first full size headphone for those wanting to try their hand in that arena without having to buy an expensive amp and gear to play them.
  
 Here is a link to the headphone from a German website: https://www.otto.de/p/philips-headband-kopfhoerer-shp2600-00-schwarz-418036408/#variationId=418036437


----------



## dweaver

I have a pair of UE900 out on loan right now, when I get them back I will try playing with their cable on the H3 and see what happens. I actually don't mind the original cable as I like how I can bend it around my ear and hole it's shape to help keep the IEM in proper position. I am currently using these only with my portable sources but will try them with my desktop amps as well to see how they work from them.
  
 My little EQ tweak I mentioned above helps tame the bass a bit but I also find it is enjoyable unbridled as well. Just sat down and plugged them into my Audioengine D1 while typing these and am listening to Mumford and Son's Babel album and am enjoying them a lot. The bass is still a bit to strong but only just. I then switched to my Little Dot Dac1 and Bravo Ocean Tube Amp with a 75ohm impedence adapter and HOLY CRAP!!!!!! This combination is simply insanely good!!! The impedence adapter ensures there is no noise and the combination of the bright DAC and the warm tube makes the IEM simply shine in all areas! The bass is no longer over powering and the mids and treble are fully alive and dynamic! Right now these sound as good as my full size headphones! I may have to try this combination with some of my other headphones to see if it helps them in any way!


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> I know you just got your H3 dweaver. You should hear what they sound like with a upgraded cable on a more powerful amp. It sounds amazing.




DS, any particular cable you're using?


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny took a chance on these cables. 92% silver core.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silver-Love-Shure-se535-se425-se315-se215-upgrade-cable-/251510993064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8f3930a8  I gave them a try as well and they been on my H3 ever since I got them. The ear guides will help maintain the shape.
  
 Haven't tried it yet but I am certain this cable will also work with the FX850s as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> Interesting doctorjazz, we seem to have a similar interest in Headphones and IEM's. My current favorite fullsize headphone in the 1540 and I am now enjoying the Sony XBA-H3.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, give it a try (the cable, that is, ordered from ebay).
Having source problems (I know, 1st world problems, yada yada yada)...My X3 and DX90 both seem to have given up the ghost at the same time. IBasso was woking this morning, I tried using coax out to try out a DA converter, hasn't turned on since (Guess I'll post on the DX50 thread next). Haven't used the X3 since the iBasso came, tried turning it on/charghing it, not going on either (at least when I connect it to computer it gets recognized as a drive, may be able to coax something out of it...XB90 doesn't show as drive, card doesn't show either, doesn't charge, doesn't turn on. Oh well, back to the iPod Touch and Samsung YP-whatever for portable sources...Have to check out where I got XB90 from, many recent purchases, but I suspect I'm going to be stuck for it...:mad:


----------



## Kamakahah

doctorjazz said:


> OK, give it a try (the cable, that is, ordered from ebay).
> Having source problems (I know, 1st world problems, yada yada yada)...My X3 and DX90 both seem to have given up the ghost at the same time. IBasso was woking this morning, I tried using coax out to try out a DA converter, hasn't turned on since (Guess I'll post on the DX50 thread next). Haven't used the X3 since the iBasso came, tried turning it on/charghing it, not going on either (at least when I connect it to computer it gets recognized as a drive, may be able to coax something out of it...XB90 doesn't show as drive, card doesn't show either, doesn't charge, doesn't turn on. Oh well, back to the iPod Touch and Samsung YP-whatever for portable sources...Have to check out where I got XB90 from, many recent purchases, but I suspect I'm going to be stuck for it...:mad:




Try holding the menu and power button simultaneously for 10-15 seconds on the X3 like you would during a firmware upgrade. Should do the trick.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, I'll give it a try. A button holding trick seems to have gotten the iBasso back...yes, yanks, it did work, thanks again!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try. A button holding trick seems to have gotten the iBasso back...yes, yanks, it did work, thanks again!


 
 glad the ghost came badk with music! yay!
 after using my SoundMagic HP100 to burn in my DX90 for about 450 hours the HP100 are simply superb!  Full accurate bass, fluid silky midrange and sparkling
 highs. a true pleasure out of my Dragonfly v 1.2 dac with iUSB power and gemini double headed cable.  really black background and great dynamics out of macbook air.
 great big soundstage and the tone is right on, with great pace and rhythm. what a nice surprise! grab an open box one if you can on the big A warehouse for 129$ and you'
 be smiling all night...really musical! a home run by SoundMagic!  they sound good right out of a good android phone, but with the upgraded source chain they
 are off the hook!


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Fidue-A83
whose biting


----------



## sithjedi333

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Fidue-A83
> whose biting


 
  
 Interesting... looks like Tralucent 1plus2...


----------



## mochill

Does it ... I don't know but I'll be getting them next month as well as the ref 1


----------



## doctorjazz

Bit of headphone history to discover...
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-headphones-changed-the-world/257830/

The man who started it all (and was foolish/unsophisticated enough to take no patents and make zilch...)
(my family is planning on putting his picture up and using it as a dartboard )



More Dogwalk Discoveries, busy yest, couldn't post more

For classic rockers-really had me bopping the first part of the walk 



Cool recent track, discovered on TheAlternateSide...(dig the dissonance)



And, an exciting 80's band reunion (this is an older tune...)

Downloaded DSD "O Brother Where Art Thou", from Acoustic Sounds, just to see how it sounds. Well, it sounds really nice (though, as usual, the disclamer that I have no other source to compare it to. Did sound great through GO 1K/Senn 650's)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Bit of headphone history to discover...
> http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/05/how-headphones-changed-the-world/257830/


 
  
 That was an interesting read doc! Thanks.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> That was an interesting read doc! Thanks.


 
 +1


----------



## PinkFloydQ

Sub 20 headphone???? or iem???


----------



## mikaveli06

Lookin at portables. Considering
Amperior/hd25 alum/hd26/momentum
Thinksound on1
Ath es700, es9, es10 etx
Ath ax5
T51p
Open to others

Like quality bass, detail, staging and imaging
Must be fairly comfortable, I do wear in gym while lifting but not cardio. Possibly onkyo hc300

Any sugestions


----------



## mochill

Maybe the mikros90


----------



## Shawn71

mikaveli06 said:


> Lookin at portables. Considering
> Amperior/hd25 alum/hd26/momentum
> Thinksound on1
> Ath es700, es9, es10 etx
> ...




Noontec-zoro?.....and pls take a look @ our joker's hard work on headphones list before deciding someone's input(no offense anyone).that includes mine. And looks like you also did some groundwork.


----------



## mikaveli06

shawn71 said:


> Noontec-zoro?.....and pls take a look @ our joker's hard work on headphones list before deciding someone's input(no offense anyone).that includes mine. And looks like you also did some groundwork.


ive read jokers reviews few times, but some of the newer ones arent in there yet. Ill check out the zoro also


----------



## Shawn71

mikaveli06 said:


> ive read jokers reviews few times, but some of the newer ones arent in there yet. Ill check out the zoro also


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mikaveli06 said:


> Lookin at portables. Considering
> Amperior/hd25 alum/hd26/momentum
> Thinksound on1
> Ath es700, es9, es10 etx
> ...


 
 I've got a few of those, and the THINKSOUND ON1 remain on my head most of the day, a lovely  balanced woodie sound that is wonderfully tuned, and a good bargain for the quality of the sound.
 the RE700s are better for making mp3 music and streaming music sound palatable, and have better bass for EDM...but have treble issues for other stuff. great late at night...
 Zero Audio Carbon Nano Singulos are still a great sound in an iem for multi use that is a good bargain..   Ultimate portable rig: get a big backpack, a David Berning tube  microZotal, power- able by a 12 v battery pack and Senn 650s. will boggle your mind and ears using Geek Out and a laptop  thats the over the rainbow solution....equal to a 25K$ home system and usable in the rainforrest..


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> I've got a few of those, and the* THINKSOUND ON1 remain on my head most of the day, a lovely  balanced woodie sound that is wonderfully tuned, and a good bargain for the quality of the sound.*
> the RE700s are better for making mp3 music and streaming music sound palatable, and have better bass for EDM...but have treble issues for other stuff. great late at night...
> Zero Audio Carbon Nano Singulos are still a great sound in an iem for multi use that is a good bargain..   Ultimate portable rig: get a big backpack, a David Berning tube  microZotal, power- able by a 12 v battery pack and Senn 650s. will boggle your mind and ears using Geek Out and a laptop  thats the over the rainbow solution....equal to a 25K$ home system and usable in the rainforrest..


 
  
  
 +2


----------



## Grayson73

1clearhead posted about "Ivery IS-1" (or Liberty 1). $6 shipped!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-316-iems-compared-tdk-ba200-added-05-26-14-p-914/13860#post_10642457


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> 1clearhead posted about "Ivery IS-1" (or Liberty 1). $6 shipped!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-316-iems-compared-tdk-ba200-added-05-26-14-p-914/13860#post_10642457


 
 I have the 4 Ivery models.
  
 They are good, but not great. I'll have to break it out again.


----------



## Exesteils

bhazard said:


> I have the 4 Ivery models.
> 
> They are good, but not great. I'll have to break it out again.




The IV or IS series? Just went on ebay and they have a ton of different variants, even a IV-8. :|


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> mikaveli06 said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin at portables. Considering
> ...



2.5+....
Don't have all of them to compare, On1 and Amperior are in the stable. Amperior is a fine sounding set,wouldn't go wrong. Particularly stood on On1, though...sounds great. Particularly if driven by good electronics (liked them at first...loved them through Geek Out 1k, amazing). Don't know the Berning amp, but thanks Blue, note it's on my obsess over list.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I absolutely love my ES700 when it comes to portables! The mids are top notch and the lows have a nice quality to them. The highs are smooth, but are still pretty detailed.


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't know that Beyer model, have 1350, another nice (and comfortable) portable, I find it really NEEDS a good amp to sing, didn't like it from, say, an iPod.


----------



## doctorjazz

This one makes me sad....one of my early jazz heroes. RIP...



another swingin tune, long live hard hop


and, the BIG HIT


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> This one makes me sad....one of my early jazz heroes. RIP...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes,  I posted about him on some other websites I frequent. One of the greats of our times, and also a very spiritual human being. I had the pleasure of interviewing him a couple of times. One of the nicest people I've ever met. R.I.P Mr. Silver!


----------



## mikaveli06

Well my quest for portable cans will have to be put on hold. Just got email from andy from aurisonics. The repair to my cracked asg2 is $150, but am being upgraded to the 2.5 version so im perfectly happy with the price.


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> Zero Audio Carbon Nano Singulos are still a great sound in an iem for multi use that is a good bargain


 
 I just got the Singolo.  They have a lot less bass than Tenore and KC06.  I thought they were supposed to have more bass than them, since they're supposed to be a combination of Tenore and Basso.  Do I need to burn in with music?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would definitely burn the singolos in. It takes about a weeks worth for them to sound correct.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not getting this to work as I would like, Oh well
Amen


----------



## doctorjazz

(this space for rent...)


----------



## doctorjazz

For anyone that would like to hear Horace Silver's music, wkcr fm NY(which streams @ wkcr.org) is playing his music non stop, not sure how long it will go for, at least 24 hrs usually. Have it on in my office, bittersweet to listen to, but great, funky jazz...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> I just got the Singolo.  They have a lot less bass than Tenore and KC06.  I thought they were supposed to have more bass than them, since they're supposed to be a combination of Tenore and Basso.  Do I need to burn in with music?


 
 yes, they need massive burn in, being carbon nano. mine didn't sound right till 200 hours of burn in and sounded really good after 400 hours of burn in.
 and they keep getting better.  don't be discouraged, keep burning!


----------



## peter123

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes, they need massive burn in, being carbon nano. mine didn't sound right till 200 hours of burn in and sounded really good after 400 hours of burn in.
> and they keep getting better.  don't be discouraged, keep burning!




I thought they're single ba?


----------



## Inks

They are single BA.

Manufacturers and experts on BA technology assert there is no burn in. Yet you have claims of this phenomenon on this forum and random number of hours are thrown in with no basis whatsoever. I think this further proves burn-in is psychological likely for dynamic as well.


----------



## Kamakahah

inks said:


> They are single BA.
> 
> Manufacturers and experts on BA technology assert there is no burn in. Yet you have claims of this phenomenon on this forum and random number of hours are thrown in with no basis whatsoever. I think this further proves burn-in is psychological likely for dynamic as well.




While I agree with the statement, I also slightly disagree.

The manufacturers and experts on BA technology, like the rest of the industry, have yet to provide any research paper showing evidence to their claim. If they had, we wouldn't be having this conversation.

It doesn't mean that it's real, but it's real in their mind so what does it matter?

Even if a paper was released showing no change in frequency response or some other current measurement, that doesn't disqualify the possibility that there are aspects that we can't accurately measure or even know about currently.
Science is ever-changing. 

Maybe 10,000 hours makes them sound like audio euphoria or maybe it just reduces the product life span. The situation remains the same: Opinion = Opinion. Not Opinion > Opinion.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kamakahah said:


> While I agree with the statement, I also slightly disagree.
> 
> The manufacturers and experts on BA technology, like the rest of the industry, have yet to provide any research paper showing evidence to their claim. If they had, we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> ...


 
 its the NANO fiber aspect of these that requires significant burn in.  i remember when JVX started putting out nano fiber headphones they sounded just trashy out of the box and needed colossal burn in to sound right.  advanced speaker manufacturers like ZU AUDIO are not nano coating their drivers and strongly recommending 400 hrs of burn in for their speakers to sound right!


----------



## shotgunshane

The Singolo is believed to be a Molex 504410-1119 Series BA. There are no carbon nano-tubes.


----------



## Kamakahah

drbluenewmexico said:


> its the NANO fiber aspect of these that requires significant burn in.  i remember when JVX started putting out nano fiber headphones they sounded just trashy out of the box and needed colossal burn in to sound right.  advanced speaker manufacturers like ZU AUDIO are not nano coating their drivers and strongly recommending 400 hrs of burn in for their speakers to sound right!




I'm just saying that you should believe what you want. No one else is going to try on your ears.

That said, I cannot overlook your post. Capitalizing "nano" for emphasis means nothing. Nano is simply a metric prefix for one billionth. Fiber refers to a structure type. Nano fiber means nothing unless placed in the proper context of materials and processes used.
I'll save the majority of my thoughts about ZU Audios's claims for the proper place and time; However, I'll simply reiterate my sentiments concerning actual peer-reviewed scientific research. They, like the rest, have none. So again, it's all opinion and preferences and that's okay. But it doesn't make it fact.
Maybe future technology will unlock those mysteries. I certainly hope so. Until then, I say do whatever works for you and everyone can go "kick rocks."


----------



## ericp10

I've talked to Dale - creator of the Aurisonics line - quite a bit. He believes that BAs can and do go through some burn-in process. That (and my ears) is good enough for me. I'm a believer. I heard NO bass when I first listened to the Doppios. I was mad at Dsnuts and thought he lied to me about the bass. He said burn them in for a good 100 hours. Bass came in after that and I almost swear someone switched Doppios on me. Burn in is real!


----------



## Inks

ericp10 said:


> I've talked to Dale - creator of the Aurisonics line - quite a bit. He believes that BAs can and do go through some burn-in process. That (and my ears) is good enough for me. I'm a believer. I heard NO bass when I first listened to the Doppios. I was mad at Dsnuts and thought he lied to me about the bass. He said burn them in for a good 100 hours. Bass came in after that and I almost swear someone switched Doppios on me. Burn in is real!


 
 Many other factors could explain that change, you're just choosing to believe it's burn-in. I think a Knowles/Sonion/Molex engineer may be more qualified, since they don't just tune a finished product like Dale and from what I know, they mention that there is no bun-in.
  
 I will still recommend to give an IEM some to time to settle, but countless hours playing for no reason isn't doing anything nor is it going through the trouble of counting hours of play or other things of the sort


----------



## ericp10

inks said:


> Many other factors could explain that change, you're just choosing to believe it's burn-in. I think a Knowles/Sonion/Molex engineer may be more qualified, since they don't just tune a finished product like Dale and from what I know, they mention that there is no bun-in.
> 
> I will still recommend to give an IEM some to time to settle, but countless hours playing for no reason isn't doing anything nor is it going through the trouble of counting hours of play or other things of the sort


 
  
  
 And you're just choosing to believe it's not burn-in. I think I'll trust what Dale and some other people who are experts in the field of audio technology, and who actually make these products we enjoy. If they say burn-in exists, who am I to disagree? And in addition, I've clearly heard the changes with my own ears (I didn't say I think I heard changes, but I actually did hear the changes). There is no need to debate this. It's clear we won't change each other's mind on the subject. I've rarely seen anyone change their mind regardless of what side of the topic they fall under.


----------



## SilverEars

inks said:


> Many other factors could explain that change, you're just choosing to believe it's burn-in. I think a Knowles/Sonion/Molex engineer may be more qualified, since they don't just tune a finished product like Dale and from what I know, they mention that there is no bun-in.
> 
> I will still recommend to give an IEM some to time to settle, but countless hours playing for no reason isn't doing anything nor is it going through the trouble of counting hours of play or other things of the sort


 
 Inks, open your mind up.  You think bias works only one way?  If you look at a graph, and you made a decision, that's a bias.  If you heard that burn-in don't exist, and it's most likely you will ignore it.  
  
 Expectation bias goes both way.  Just because somebody read graphs, don't make them objective.


----------



## Inks

silverears said:


> Inks, open your mind up.  You think bias works only one way?  If you look at a graph, and you made a decision, that's a bias.  If you heard that burn-in don't exist, and it's most likely you will ignore it.
> 
> Expectation bias goes both way.  Just because somebody read graphs, don't make them objective.


 
 Graphs weren't even mentioned. The way you put it, any science will be useless because it's "bias". 
  
 Dale will be the first case of an "expert" claiming there is burn-in that I've heard, all others I've heard disregard it. Again, Dale doesn't make these drivers, he likely just chooses a configuration and tunes it as is the case of most manufacturers. The engineers that do build these don't even mention it much most of the time .


----------



## drbluenewmexico

shotgunshane said:


> The Singolo is believed to be a Molex 504410-1119 Series BA. There are no carbon nano-tubes.


 
 why is called  a CARBO SINGULO then???


----------



## Gee Simpson

drbluenewmexico said:


> why is called  a CARBO SINGULO then???




Due to the Carbon Fiber Housing.


----------



## oMalakai

Guys, what do you think it would be "better"?
  
 I need a replacement for my broken earphones (Brainwavz M3) and I´m thinking about the Narmoo's S1, and the Zero Audio Carbo Basso or Tenore. I´m looking for an eaprhone that can do it well with lots of different genres. I´m a bit of basshead, so I usually use them with the Bass Boost setting of my Cowon.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## mochill

Tenore ^


----------



## Francisk

ericp10 said:


> I've talked to Dale - creator of the Aurisonics line - quite a bit. He believes that BAs can and do go through some burn-in process. That (and my ears) is good enough for me. I'm a believer. I heard NO bass when I first listened to the Doppios. I was mad at Dsnuts and thought he lied to me about the bass. He said burn them in for a good 100 hours. Bass came in after that and I almost swear someone switched Doppios on me. Burn in is real!




Wow...from no bass to bass coming in...that sounds to me like a 6 dB difference...or at least 3dB. Quite an achievement for burning in


----------



## mochill

Yes doppios bass coming in nicely with more burn in


----------



## DannyBai

Quite an achievement keep arguing on the matter. Either you believe or don't. Move on. Too many spammers on every thread showing their superiority and yet they're here posting instead of working for one of these companies and showing them how something should sound or work. Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Francisk

So looks like the Doppios' very burn-in dependant...and what's the sound signature like as compared to the Tenore?


----------



## Inks

You know now that think about it. If burn-in is real actual tuning is useless, because the iem will change. So why are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic tuning their fresh drivers and making sure quality control is the same, if the sound is going to change? Wouldn't they demand it, knowing it is necessary for what they intended? Neither of them do...Shure, Sony, Sennheiser, they dont require you to do anything. Ostry recently also states to not even bother....

It's mostly psychological ill say, fit also plays a role


----------



## Dsnuts

Can we stop the burn in talk? The last thing I want is for this thread to be locked up because of this discussion.
  
 You know when I go to a Starbucks I get exactly what I want in a cup o joe. I like certain amount of crème and sugar.. Not too much not too little. If some guy come barging into my coffee space and tells me I should enjoy my cuppa with no crème and all sugar.
  
 I don't know if I will like that person so much.. You my friend mess with other peoples coffee..


----------



## Inks

I did add to convo, more than the last post you did, which is unnecessarily personal. I put into light that manufacturers don't take burn-in into consideration when tuning and that BA engineers disregard it, bet many didn't know that....
  
 Believe or not, many don't take things so personal and like being added with info. 
  
 Now I don't expect certain users to change their habits, but it's good for users to know the other side of the coin. Many users here don't go through such work and our experience and evaluation is just as extensive. 
  
 My custom tag is hilarious lol, please show respect. 
  
 Notice how my posts in the matter are just about information I know, I don't see why you're reading it into a personal attacks to burn-in believers of some sort.


----------



## Exesteils

Lol. Nice analogy. But really, every has their opinions on the subject. If you're not believer that's fine, but don't make as if it's a fact. It's kinda like religion, you can believe in it and practice it, but don't shove it down people's throat. That's just rude.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nothing personal. I have full respect for your knowledge as well as everyone else on the threads. If anything I have learned a lot about personalities and what peoples likes and dislikes are about when reading all the various threads. And your right I might have been a bit harsh in what I wrote. However I am just posting some observations from the reactions your posts get here. 
  
 In any case lets move on shall we. 
  


 Primo8 in the house.
  
 Aha what the heck. I will write a bit something about them now. I managed to get a review pair of these and these are about as close to a true reference sounding earphone I have heard..4 BAs in each housing.. I managed to get these to sound absolutely awesome with a bit of crafty tip rolling. Will reveal soon in report.

 Sound signature is a mid forward neutral but less so with my crafty tip rolling and is very balanced now, wicked sense of space that makes them sound heavenly. Some very nice tech going on in these phones. Will have a full review up soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

francisk said:


> So looks like the Doppios' very burn-in dependant...and what's the sound signature like as compared to the Tenore?


 

  

 Doppios are more analytical in approach while the Singolos for having one BA is the bassier earphone of the two.. Some of the guys on the tenor thread mention how the tenors might be a bit too laid back or smooth will find the both the Singolos and Doppios to be more energetic in sound.   Doppios detail level is crazy. It will reveal any microdetailing a recording has as long as it is clean. More neutral of the two phones. Jazz, blues and classical sound stupendous out of the right source using the Doppios. Very sensitive iem however.
  
 Singolos are just down right enjoyable as they are tuned to be more musical in approach but because of the BA nature of sound they have excellent speed, surprising fullness, clear articulation,  quick transients with solid treble and bass for a singe ba.  Very excellent for Rock, metal, vocals, and EDM. Quite astonishing actually. Both have better imagery over the tenors especially the Doppios, and yes both need burn in..


----------



## Exesteils

Dsnuts Seeing as you have quite the collection right now, I'll go ahead and ask: I enjoy my FX850s(thanks again for the recc, btw), but if I were looking for something similar but slight different in flavor, what would you recommend? ZA's BA offerings, or perhaps something else?


----------



## Francisk

dsnuts said:


> Doppios are more analytical in approach while the Singolos for having one BA is the bassier earphone of the two.. Some of the guys on the tenor thread mention how the tenors might be a bit too laid back or smooth will find the both the Singolos and Doppios to be more energetic in sound.   Doppios detail level is crazy. It will reveal any microdetailing a recording has as long as it is clean. More neutral of the two phones. Jazz, blues and classical sound stupendous out of the right source using the Doppios. Very sensitive iem however.
> 
> Singolos are just down right enjoyable as they are tuned to be more musical in approach but because of the BA nature of sound they have excellent speed, surprising fullness, clear articulation,  quick transients with solid treble and bass for a singe ba.  Very excellent for Rock, metal, vocals, and EDM. Quite astonishing actually. Both have better imagery over the tenors especially the Doppios, and yes both need burn in..


 
 Thanks for the helpful info Dsnuts. As I'm a Sennheiser HD600, Etymotic ER4, Vsonic GR07, Phonak PFE112 and Tenore user, I'm looking for a detailed/analytical but balanced sounding IEM with smooth top end. Do you find the treble extension of the Doppios equivalent to the ER4 or HD600...or maybe better?


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Can we stop the burn in talk? The last thing I want is for this thread to be locked up because of this discussion.
> 
> You know when I go to a Starbucks I get exactly what I want in a cup o joe. I like certain amount of crème and sugar.. Not too much not too little. If some guy come barging into my coffee space and tells me I should enjoy my cuppa with no crème and all sugar.
> 
> I don't know if I will like that person so much.. You my friend mess with other peoples coffee..



You're the man.


----------



## 7S Cameron

So guys, I have a new favorite headphone. See, before it was the ES700 because of its luscious mids. I still love the mids as they make my mouth literally water. But I have a new favorite. It's definitely not a new discovery: the AD900X.

I'm not exactly sure what changed, but a few days ago I was listening to them and was completely blown away! I wondered why they never sounded this good to me before! I plan on getting the Philips L2 in the future, but I'm worried about it replacing the AD900X completely. I don't really wanna own both, so I still have a decision to make.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Quite an achievement keep arguing on the matter. Either you believe or don't. Move on. Too many spammers on every thread showing their superiority and yet they're here posting instead of working for one of these companies and showing them how something should sound or work. Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> @Dsnuts Seeing as you have quite the collection right now, I'll go ahead and ask: I enjoy my FX850s(thanks again for the recc, btw), but if I were looking for something similar but slight different in flavor, what would you recommend? ZA's BA offerings, or perhaps something else?


 
  
 You want something with a bit more neutrality but just as musical with a silky smooth sound  ATH-IM03 with upgraded cable.. Something with a taller fuller sound with the best vocal rendition on the planet with even more lusher bass? ATH-CKR10.. Something more reference in SQ with insanely great mids and one of the best 3D layering of sound.. Nuforce Primo 8
  
  


francisk said:


> Thanks for the helpful info Dsnuts. As I'm a Sennheiser HD600, Etymotic ER4, Vsonic GR07, Phonak PFE112 and Tenore user, I'm looking for a detailed/analytical but balanced sounding IEM with smooth top end. Do you find the treble extension of the Doppios equivalent to the ER4 or HD600...or maybe better?


 
  
 I have seen some Japanese reviews translated of course mention a comparison to the Etymotic ER4s.. The only phone I owned out of the bunch you just listed is the GR07. In comparison the Doppios don't have any sibilance at all but has a similar amount of treble energy, doesn't quite extend as much but don't need to be to have a solid amount of extension here. From memory the treble has better clarity, depth and definition but is way more sensitive over the GR07 so a proper source matching is necessary.  The strong suit of the Doppios are their treble and mids. The bass is actually done very nicely as well but is not the main part of the sound that is emphasized so guys that love their bass need not apply. ...Treble does extend very well and has clear authority without being harsh or too edgy. I made the mistake of trying them out from my ICON dac and it sounded horrible because of probably a higher output rating than the Doppios allow for.  12 Ohm sensitivity means they will need a very low output to sound their best.  My Geek Out and it's .47 Ohm out and bassier sound signature throws the Doppios into overdrive and sounds like a completely different earphone all together in a good way. Still one of the best sounding from my Geek out actually.
  
 Treble extension I find fantastic. I have heard smoother treble in the Primo8 and IM03, both costing way above the Doppios however, Doppios  has one of the best analytical type treble presentations meaning detail and clarity is absolute.  It will pick up every single nuance in your recording in the highs and with a crystaline clarity that is among the best in ears I have owned. I know there was reports of the sound being lean and that is true when using the stock tips which does nothing for the sound. .Must us wider bore tips to open up the sound for full potential,  mids of the Doppios is pin point accurate too a very nice wide open mid section that is also very detailed and precise as well.. Burning in the Doppios for 100 hours brings out the low end fullness and a bit over neutral bass end and balances out the sound.. I honestly think for the going price of $120 or so on Amazon Japan it is one of the better buys..
  
  


7s cameron said:


> So guys, I have a new favorite headphone. See, before it was the ES700 because of its luscious mids. I still love the mids as they make my mouth literally water. But I have a new favorite. It's definitely not a new discovery: the AD900X.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what changed, but a few days ago I was listening to them and was completely blown away! I wondered why they never sounded this good to me before! I plan on getting the Philips L2 in the future, but I'm worried about it replacing the AD900X completely. I don't really wanna own both, so I still have a decision to make.


 
  
 Nothing wrong with rediscovering your gears. I find myself loving some of my older cans I have all the time. It is good not to hear a phone for  a while only to rediscover them again. That is always a good thing.  AD900X is one of the best Rock and metal cans I know in existence so that is not crazy that you still love them cans.  Get yourself a Singolos first and go from there. I know your gonna dig the Singolos.


----------



## oMalakai

mochill said:


> Tenore ^


 
  
 Why Tenore and not Basso? I have been reading the thread of the Basso and Tenore, and dunno, the bigger, and bassier Basso sounds really interesting. Also it´s supposed to have better separation and soundstage, right? I´m so tempted to get one, everyone seems to love them


----------



## HairyHeadMara

omalakai said:


> Why Tenore and not Basso? I have been reading the thread of the Basso and Tenore, and dunno, the bigger, and bassier Basso sounds really interesting. Also it´s supposed to have better separation and soundstage, right? I´m so tempted to get one, everyone seems to love them




No, it other way round Tenores are better in seperation, soundstage, vocal, and even better bass than Basso


----------



## oMalakai

hairyheadmara said:


> No, it other way round Tenores are better in seperation, soundstage, vocal, and even better bass than Basso


 
  
 Hum, I´m usually not focused on vocals, but that would be nice. But, with better, what do you mean? More refined, tighter...
 I´m just looking for something that i´m going to enjoy everyday, with an engaging sound. Gonna keep reading the Zero Audio thread


----------



## Dsnuts

Took a while but it is done. Primo 8 review. http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-primo-8/reviews/11187


----------



## mochill

Nice review


----------



## Dsnuts

Thank ye Mochill and Wayne, Dr blue.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Took a while but it is done. Primo 8 review. http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-primo-8/reviews/11187
> 
> PRIMO REVIEW, very nice DS....makes me want to hear them asap!


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


>





> PRIMO REVIEW, very nice DS....*makes me want to hear them asap*!


 
  
 Yeah, me too! But how? HOW???


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Yeah, me too! But how? HOW???




It's Simple, you buy the Primo 8s! *Insert Joker meme*


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I like the sound a lot on the Primo8 but the value is not what we are used to here on the discovery thread. It is a premium earphone for certain but that cost is a bit rich. The cable itself is probably worth more than a $100 by itself..


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Ya I like the sound a lot on the Primo8 but the value is not what we are used to here on the discovery thread. It is a premium earphone for certain but that cost is a bit rich. The cable itself is probably worth more than a $100 by itself..




True dat. 300-400 might by my upper limit for iems. I would however pay $500 for something like the Pandora Hope VI, still looking around for the IV's impressions before I pull the trigger


----------



## dweaver

I picked up a pair of UE 600vi today and for their latest Amazon price of $44 they are an honest to goodness amazing deal. http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Headset/dp/B003YKG2UK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1403313190&sr=1-1&keywords=600vi

We talk about 3D sound hear a lot but these offer more 3D sound than almost any IEM I have heard. They are not a bass head IEM nor are they a Treble head IEM but they offer a very cohesive mid centric sound that does not come across as one noted like some mid centric IEM have in the past.

I read they may break but the sound is so good I may buy a 2nd pair from the deal listed just to have a backup. I can't believe it has taken me this long to finally buy a pair of these. I lusted after them when they originally came out under their original model # but due to their price at the time and being drawn in another direction they got forgotten about. They may be old hat and forgotten but I swear they deserve a listen especially at that ridiculous price.


----------



## dweaver

OK to highlight how serious I am about the UE600vi, I just ordered a 2nd pair from Amazon, something I have never done before.

Wayne and those that love the Mikros 90, I strongly suggest you try these if you have never done so. The imaging on these is simply insane...


----------



## dweaver

I thought these were a dual BA but apparently they are a single BA. I think I bought a dual or triple BA back in the day quite possibly the notorious TF10 thinking to leap frog this model. Boy was that a mistake! These deserved a listen and are damn comfortable.


----------



## peter123

@dweaver

+1 on the ue600vi. I picked up a pair on eBay for $50 shipped about a year ago and still rank them very high.

So far I think they might be the best I've got under $50, let's see if the vsd3s can put up a fight. The Vsonics will be here on Tuesday


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Doppios are more analytical in approach while the Singolos for having one BA is the bassier earphone of the two.. Some of the guys on the tenor thread mention how the tenors might be a bit too laid back or smooth will find the both the Singolos and Doppios to be more energetic in sound.   Doppios detail level is crazy. It will reveal any microdetailing a recording has as long as it is clean. More neutral of the two phones. Jazz, blues and classical sound stupendous out of the right source using the Doppios. Very sensitive iem however.
> 
> Singolos are just down right enjoyable as they are tuned to be more musical in approach but because of the BA nature of sound they have excellent speed, surprising fullness, clear articulation,  quick transients with solid treble and bass for a singe ba.  Very excellent for Rock, metal, vocals, and EDM. Quite astonishing actually. Both have better imagery over the tenors especially the Doppios, and yes both need burn in..


 
 +2


----------



## jarrett

inks said:


> You know now that think about it. If burn-in is real actual tuning is useless, because the iem will change. So why are Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic tuning their fresh drivers and making sure quality control is the same, if the sound is going to change? Wouldn't they demand it, knowing it is necessary for what they intended? Neither of them do...Shure, Sony, Sennheiser, they dont require you to do anything. Ostry recently also states to not even bother....
> 
> It's mostly psychological ill say, fit also plays a role


  

  
 I always get a chuckle when people ask "how to burn-in"; as if there's hard science to support that, doing nothing - listening to music as you would anyway - is different from the burn-in process. And that, burn-in will transform a headphone you did not like to begin with, into something you love. Wow.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for chiming in to spam the thread some more.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Thanks for chiming in to spam the thread some more.


 
 ^
 Guess some mofos just love to instigate poke on......
... i know it's fun for some of ya'll but some thangs is better just left where they lie no??? Especially for tired/old subjects such as "burn-in" that has already been beaten to death by the poop stick.


----------



## Zelda

sfwalcer said:


> .


 
 Oh Lovely Arale-Chan!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> exesteils said:
> 
> 
> > [@=/u/185895/Dsnuts]@Dsnuts[/@] Seeing as you have quite the collection right now, I'll go ahead and ask: I enjoy my FX850s(thanks again for the recc, btw), but if I were looking for something similar but slight different in flavor, what would you recommend? ZA's BA offerings, or perhaps something else?
> ...



So I should definitely get the Singolos right now and get the FX850 when I can afford it? Or should I just go straight for the FX850?


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> OK to highlight how serious I am about the UE600vi, I just ordered a 2nd pair from Amazon, something I have never done before.
> 
> Wayne and those that love the Mikros 90, I strongly suggest you try these if you have never done so. The imaging on these is simply insane...


 
  
 Thanks for putting yet another IEM on my radar dweaver!
  
 But, I just tried that amazon link, and they won't ship to me in Canada. How did you get it to work?


----------



## sfwalcer

zelda said:


> Oh Lovely Arale-Chan!!


 

 ^
 Arale loves ya' back as well. :  )
  

  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... <333s hugs and kisses.


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> Thanks for putting yet another IEM on my radar dweaver!
> 
> But, I just tried that amazon link, and they won't ship to me in Canada. How did you get it to work?




That's weird, it worked for me? 

If it won't work for you at all let me, as only ordered them as a backup pair so would be willing to part with them.

Also you might be better off grabbing them off eBay. I have seen them for around $50 shipped which is cheaper as I got dinged $13 in shipping plus import taxes.


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> So I should definitely get the Singolos right now and get the FX850 when I can afford it? Or should I just go straight for the FX850?


 
  
 Set your sights on the prize. Go for the FX850 if that is what you want. Keep tabs on the price and jump on a cheaper FX850 when you get a chance. Nothing wrong with going for the big boy. The likelihood you will continue to use your other in ears after the FX850 is not really likely so I suppose money towards the prize is the way to go.. But if you plan on using these out and about the FX850 are a bit too nice to lug around outside. That is just me however.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > So I should definitely get the Singolos right now and get the FX850 when I can afford it? Or should I just go straight for the FX850?
> ...



The one thing that is tempting about the Singolo is the fact that it's a BA. I've never heard one before. But you're right, once I get the FX850 I won't use it anymore. I'm sort of a one phone at a time kind of a guy. Well, one IEM, one on ear, and one over ear.

My thoughts with my next IEM is buying a pair that will last me a while so I can focus on other things. And I don't just mean the build, I also want the sound to keep me satisfied for a while. From what you've said the FX850 seems like the best option. That's why I'm willing to spend so much, I'm thinking they'll keep my headphone buying addiction at bay for a while (at least when it comes to IEMs xD).


----------



## Dsnuts

I wish I was as disciplined..I have plenty of nice sounding phones but I am always curious about new sounds. The possibility of what is out there..
  
 I have been looking at a lot of amps as of late to drive my various phones and that is another area that seems to capture my imagination.. It just don't end.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I wish I was as disciplined..I have plenty of nice sounding phones but I am always curious about new sounds. The possibility of what is out there..
> 
> I have been looking at a lot of amps as of late to drive my various phones and that is another area that seems to capture my imagination.. It just don't end.


 
 the quest for the magical transformational sound that dances our brains and bodies into a mystical audio state of synethesia
 where, to misquote TS Eliot, "the listener becomes the dance>"  the holy grail of sound is forever right around the corner and
 getting closer....kudos to all who join this quest in the discovery thread and elsewhere on head-fi for really listening and devoting
 their time, energy and resources to this magical and scientific pursuit.  This is as important to us as going into outer space, for
 its going into inner space where vibrations create new worlds of sound, communication, and emotion.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> the quest for the magical transformational sound that dances our brains and bodies into a mystical audio state of synethesia
> where, to misquote TS Eliot, "the listener becomes the dance>"  the holy grail of sound is forever right around the corner and
> getting closer....kudos to all who join this quest in the discovery thread and elsewhere on head-fi for really listening and devoting
> their time, energy and resources to this magical and scientific pursuit.  This is as important to us as going into outer space, for
> its going into inner space where vibrations create new worlds of sound, communication, and emotion.


 
  
 Love this man. Lol. DrBue you are awesome. So I got one of these which is on its way to me.
  

 ICAN.  Headfi sale forums are evil like that..I tell myself not to brows in there and I do it anyway.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I wish I was as disciplined..I have plenty of nice sounding phones but I am always curious about new sounds. The possibility of what is out there..
> 
> I have been looking at a lot of amps as of late to drive my various phones and that is another area that seems to capture my imagination.. It just don't end.



Keep in mind, it will stop me from purchasing IEMs for a while! I still wanna get the L2s, DX90, and if my ES700 can't hang with the FX850 and L2 I'll be replacing that as well! I have no idea with what yet, but I've got time.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Love this man. Lol. DrBue you are awesome. So I got one of these which is on its way to me.
> 
> 
> ICAN.  Headfi sale forums are evil like that..I tell myself not to brows in there and I do it anyway.


 
 thanks DS! we are the sound shamans...and congratulations on your new gear, IHIFi makes great gear, reasonably priced, well made.  I haven't heard this can booster, so let us know how you like it!
 i sill hunting for that birthday present to myself.....that used Shure 1540 slipped away from me and I'm back to dreaming'!


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> That's weird, it worked for me?
> 
> If it won't work for you at all let me, as only ordered them as a backup pair so would be willing to part with them.
> 
> Also you might be better off grabbing them off eBay. I have seen them for around $50 shipped which is cheaper as I got dinged $13 in shipping plus import taxes.


 
  
 That's mighty fine of you dweaver! Thanks.
  
 I should be good though. I see that you are right about good deals on ebay should I decide to snag them, so hopefully I won't have to separate you from your spares!


----------



## dweaver

Sounds good Wayne, I look forward to your thoughts if you get a pair. They have been a ton of fun for me since I got them. The first pair of IEM's to get me excited in a while.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> That's mighty fine of you dweaver! Thanks.
> 
> I should be good though. I see that you are right about good deals on ebay should I decide to snag them, so hopefully I won't have to separate you from your spares!


 
 ok then WAYNE and DWEAVER, i ordered a set of the UE600VI.  a tenth of of the price of the phones i really wanted, but they will get here for my birthday at the end of this week
 and got you all so enthused they must be a fine discovery!!!  looking forward to hearing the 3D magic they provide.  sometimes you do get more than you pay for!.  and its always
 great to have some decent reasonable phones to recommend to friends who aren't ready to give up food and gas for the higher end sound tools..


----------



## dweaver

LOL, so true, look forward to what you think of the 600vi 

I have them in my ears as we speak and loving the heck out of them.


----------



## mochill




----------



## peter123

The force is strong with this one!


----------



## Francisk

It's quite unbelievable what $46 can get you nowadays...may the FORCE continue to prevail


----------



## mochill

True dat^


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys.. I just got this IFI Ican amp.. It looks huge but is actually fairly small.. About the size of a larger smart phone actually.. This thing is giving my 2quckstep amp some stiff competition for sonics. The bass boost on this is serious business.. My primo 8 sounds like a and entirely new animal on this amp..  If you guys see one of these for sale on the sale threads and want a new amp that will play nice with everything you own. This thing needs to be heard. From first listen the dynamics and sound expands in all directions and gives more definition to your music. Just amazing for the price I payed.
  
 Highly recommended.
  
 Well mochill how they sound??


----------



## doctorjazz

Mochill, any more box pictures? Think you may have missed a corner or so


----------



## doctorjazz

Some Duh Discoveries...
1)When you think you are listening at the right volume (at least, when I do), turn down the volume a few notches. I often find the volume is as good or better, details/space better (and my ears less assaulted).
2)Headphones are their own unique beasts in the audio world. While people can disagree on likes and dislikes of full size equipment, amps, speakers, etc, they generally agree on the basic sound (bassy, warm, detailed, etc). Preferences then come into play, you prefer mids to bass, soundstaging to strong image focus (of course, you want it all, but equipment is all flawed in some way or another). When you put things over/on/in your ears, I think a whole other dimension comes into play...anatomy! People have amazingly different takes on the sound of gear here, and, while taste and preference definitely still come into play, it's the only way I can explain one person finding headphone A to be bass deficient, while someone else finds it to have enough or even excessive bass (associated equipment and synergy of the gear can play some part here, but seems to happen even with similar source. I think different ear canal sizes, shapes, turns, pinna shapes, shape of your head, all change the sound coming from those tiny drivers so much that headphones can sound so different from one person to the next, not to mention fit/seal issues with iems (I think there are fit/seal issues with on and over ear headphones as well). just sayin...


----------



## dweaver

I nibbled on the VSD3S, will see how it compares to the UE600vi. I think I am going to have ban myself from Head-fi...


----------



## kahaluu

I think we all have to ban ourselves.


----------



## ericp10

I can't figure out how to purchase the VSD3s. Where are you guys purchasing from?


----------



## mochill

Vsonic have a gem on there hand better then alot of stuff I heard ... Just read the vsd3s thread my friends


----------



## dweaver

I ordered mine from Ebay, here http://www.ebay.com/itm/VSONIC-VSD3S-Black-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/191209156147?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2c84f42e33, the price is higher but they at least had stock.


----------



## mochill

http://m.ebay.com/itm/191209156147?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mochill

^ there you go ericp buddy


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> I ordered mine from Ebay, here http://www.ebay.com/itm/VSONIC-VSD3S-Black-High-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Earphones-/191209156147?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2c84f42e33, the price is higher but they at least had stock.


 
  
  
 Thanks dweaver.


----------



## mochill

Getting shiver down my spine for seal greatest hits


----------



## Kamakahah

I think I hear a "choo choo" in the distance. It's definitely getting closer.


----------



## ericp10

kamakahah said:


> I think I hear a "choo choo" in the distance. It's definitely getting closer.


 
  
  
 lol All aboard!!! (until the next purchase...I mean next stop...).... lol


----------



## Exesteils

Why did I think it was a good idea to come into a thread when I already see signs of the train in the preview I will never know...


----------



## peter123

The train is definitely moving on those vsd3s and they deserve it!

I think LMUE will get more stock during this week.......


----------



## Exesteils

But it IS a mochill hype train... I think I'll stay my hand until a few reviews come in. Packaging does look nice though


----------



## peter123

That's true, all I can add is that I really really like them as well 

Vsonics really hit my sweet spot (and mochills) with this one.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, LMUE did mention that they might get a hold of some more units these week. IMO better to wait a bit than go for the overpriced ebay options, which cost double of what the pre-order price was and about what the VSD5 will cost


----------



## Kamakahah

Any idea when preorder will be for the 5s? I'm probably headed that route.


----------



## peter123

I think vsd5 preorder next week were mentioned somewhere but LMUE has not made any confirmation on that (what I've seen) yet......


----------



## doctorjazz

The old Vsonic gear had this odd diamond shape, that I could never get comfortable in or get a good seal. How are these for fit?


----------



## doctorjazz

Went to eBay to look, Vsonic send to have modeled the inner part where it contacts the ear on the Westone style (which is based on hearing aids). I generally like the fit and feel of these type of iems.if they sound as good as described, they'd be quite a bargain.


----------



## peter123

I find the fit to be one of the best I've ever experienced in an IEM. Yesterday I literally falled a sleep with them in my ears aftern listening to them for more than five hours straight.

They really do offer exceptional value in both sound and form factor. 

I can't stop thinking about how the vsd5/7 should be able to outperform these........


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Some Duh Discoveries...
> 1)When you think you are listening at the right volume (at least, when I do), turn down the volume a few notches. I often find the volume is as good or better, details/space better (and my ears less assaulted).
> 2)Headphones are their own unique beasts in the audio world. While people can disagree on likes and dislikes of full size equipment, amps, speakers, etc, they generally agree on the basic sound (bassy, warm, detailed, etc). Preferences then come into play, you prefer mids to bass, soundstaging to strong image focus (of course, you want it all, but equipment is all flawed in some way or another). When you put things over/on/in your ears, I think a whole other dimension comes into play...anatomy! People have amazingly different takes on the sound of gear here, and, while taste and preference definitely still come into play, it's the only way I can explain one person finding headphone A to be bass deficient, while someone else finds it to have enough or even excessive bass (associated equipment and synergy of the gear can play some part here, but seems to happen even with similar source. I think different ear canal sizes, shapes, turns, pinna shapes, shape of your head, all change the sound coming from those tiny drivers so much that headphones can sound so different from one person to the next, not to mention fit/seal issues with iems (I think there are fit/seal issues with on and over ear headphones as well). just sayin...


 
 well said doctor jazz!  you are a true mad scientist of the headphone experience!  RAVE ON! your pound are very well taken!  WAIT until you get a Berning MicroZotal in six months and
 experience flawless amplification that will sparkle your ears like diamond dust!


----------



## doctorjazz

(Boring staff meeting, good time to post)...thanks for the kind words, Blue. I heard from Berning, told they will start making those Amos again, though someone else will take over the production/selling of the unit.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> I find the fit to be one of the best I've ever experienced in an IEM. Yesterday I literally falled a sleep with them in my ears aftern listening to them for more than five hours straight.
> 
> They really do offer exceptional value in both sound and form factor.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about how the vsd5/7 should be able to outperform these........


 
 peter123 did I miss it? Where are your initial impressions on the sound? Thank you in advance.


----------



## peter123

Sorry, maybe I just posted it in the Chinese thread. Here it is:

OK guys, please remember that these are initial impressions after using them for about five hours, keeping them in my ears for most of the time wink.gif

I've not made any direct comparison to other IEM's so far so all is from memory and I've only used them with my X3 so far.

The package is smaller than usual V-sonic packages and accessories are less than usual. There's three pairs of angle flange silicon tips, one foam pair and one double flange pair. The double flange suit me like a glove so that's what I've been using so far.

Build quality is very nice. I really like the way they look and although they're light to wear the still feel sturdy. The cable is also nice and doesn't seem to tangle a lot. Of course removable cables are a nice feature as well. I find the fit to be absolutely perfect for me and I don't miss the swiveling nozzle from the vds1 one single bit. They also fairly easy to drive, I'd say about average among the IEM's that I own.

The sound has great clarity and they offer a full sound without being dark or overly bassy. In all they seem pretty well balanced. The deepest bass is lacking a bit but they still dig pretty deep and I really don't miss any bass on them, but then again I'm no bass head. I don't detect any sibilance whatsoever and still they're not overly smooth like the Tenores either. I must say that these really hit the sweet spot for me and they sound equally great with every genre I've tested them with so far.

Still there's something strange about them and I really don't know how to explain this but in a way they sound a bit artificial. I don't know if you guys are familiar with class t-amps based on tripath chips? Anyway their sound reminds me a bit of the sound those anmpsm put out on speakers: a bit warm, very nice details and very (but not overly) smoth but to some people a bit artificial. Since I run all speakers in my house on tripath based amps this suits me just perfect but others might not like it as much as I do. I don't know if the last part made any sense but that's the best way I'm able to describe them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> (Boring staff meeting, good time to post)...thanks for the kind words, Blue. I heard from Berning, told they will start making those Amos again, though someone else will take over the production/selling of the unit.


 
 Yay MicroZotal will be available in six months.  its like a miracle!!  i haven't heard the big brother Zotal, but this is the best headphone amp I've ever heard...truly astonishing, and powerful enough to drive small speakers and be used as a preamp, in fact has speaker terminals on the back...and glows in the dark..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> Sorry, maybe I just posted it in the Chinese thread. Here it is:
> 
> OK guys, please remember that these are initial impressions after using them for about five hours, keeping them in my ears for most of the time wink.gif
> 
> ...


 
 what kind of drivers are in the new vsconics?  couldn't find technical descriptions of how they are set up.
 sure look interesting though.  that tripath like sound concerns me as i found the old class D amps to sound artificial
 and digital, but i hear many great improvements have been made in tripath amp design.  this is not an amp, but it
 would be interesting to know what new technology is in these new vsonics.  
  
 meanwhile awaiting my ue600vi which arrive tomorrow
 with great enthusiasm backing the from several head fires who bought a second set they were so happy with the first. thats putting your
 money where your mouth is.  better than putting your mouth where the money is,....or something like that....


----------



## peter123

I think they're supposed to be single dynamic but you're right, there's not much information around.

I might also add that after listening to them for several hours I kind of feel like the artificial sound is less obvious. Burn in (brain or driver) maybe....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HOT NEWS for you all.  I recently dug out my David Berning MICROZOTAL tube amplifier and connected to a
 prototype direct coupled DAC my buddy Benjamin from MOJO AUDIO loaned me, new design. hooked up old studio
 Senn 650s and BAM i heard the best headphone sound i had heard in years.  Litterally left me speechless.
 see   http://davidberning.com/products/microzotl for full description of the device.  ps it works off a 12 volt input also and is
 thus technically "portable".
  
 I wrote David Berning and asked hi if the MicroZotal was still available and he said it sas no longer in production
 (it was the little brother of the very expensive Zotal amp, which has several breakthrough patents on it).  
 I told him i was sharing some enthusiastic comments about it with my head-fi.org community, and asked if any used units
 came up could he let us know.  
  
 I just heard back from him that he has decided to put the MICROZOTAL back into production, available in six months, from another
 manufactuer under contract.  this is very good news.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANKS to David Berning for resurrecting this amazing headphone amp1


> *microZOTL* reviewed by Dick Olsher, enjoythemusic.com, October 2000
> 
> 
> > "There's undeniably a lot of magic in that little box. ... Just as a lark I plugged [headphones] into the Berning, and I almost fell out of my chair! All of a sudden, resolution and clarity galore! The ugly duckling was instantly transformed into a beautiful swan. Bass lines gained tremendous impact and precision. The midrange snapped into focus as though a thick veil had been lifted from the soundstage..."
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> I think they're supposed to be single dynamic but you're right, there's not much information around.
> 
> I might also add that after listening to them for several hours I kind of feel like the artificial sound is less obvious. Burn in (brain or driver) maybe....


 
 brain burn in? thats funny.....glad they are sounding better. vsonics always have benefited by some "experience" ...
 i just heard back from lendmeyourears, new supply of vsd3s should be posted for sale on wed in singapore...
 should be more reasonable than e bay sellers..


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> brain burn in? thats funny.....glad they are sounding better. vsonics always have benefited by some "experience" ...
> i just heard back from lendmeyourears, new supply of vsd3s should be posted for sale on wed in singapore...
> should be more reasonable than e bay sellers..


 
 Yeah, people should check the time difference from 10am tomorrow in Singapore to their local time and be ready to buy coz these 20 units will go in few minutes after all the hype. And yeah, price should be $45 with free shipping, so like 30 bucks cheaper than the ebay offer.


----------



## ericp10

So now I finally have in my possession a burnt-in and non-defective CKR9. earfonia was on the money with this one! I don't know what the CKR10 sounds like (or how much better), but a burnt in CKR9 is airy, full, and quite exquisite sounding!!! And very refined. Now this one came straight from Audio Technica in Japan, so I can say I'm hearing this earphone the way they meant for it to be heard. Just wonderful!


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> So now I finally have in my possession a burnt-in and non-defective CKR9. earfonia was on the money with this one! I don't know what the CKR10 sounds like (or how much better), but a burnt in CKR9 is airy, full, and quite exquisite sounding!!! And very refined. Now this one came straight from Audio Technica in Japan, so I can say I'm hearing this earphone the way they meant for it to be heard. Just wonderful!


 
 Both 9's and 10's are really good sounding AT's.  9's have good air and 10's are lush and thick.  Bass is to die for on both.  Surprisingly, the vocals on both are done very well.  AT has up'd their game.


----------



## Stovokor

Slight derailment, but has anybody heard of/tried 'Citronic EP740 Dual Driver In Ear Monitors' here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citronic-EP740-Dual-Drive-In-Ear-Monitor-Earphones-black-/181440509993?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item2a3eb27829
  
 Supposedly with: Neodymium dual drivers; 7mm speaker for high/mid frequency and 10mm speaker for low frequency.
  
 For less than £15 on ebay, and £8.45 on Juno Records site, worth trying does anybody think?
 http://www.juno.co.uk/products/citronic-ep740-dual-drive-in-ear-monitor/530095-01/


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Both 9's and 10's are really good sounding AT's.  9's have good air and 10's are lush and thick.  Bass is to die for on both.  Surprisingly, the vocals on both are done very well.  AT has up'd their game.


 
  
  
 Is it worth it to have the 10s too? Is the difference really that much? If you say yes, I won't get the 10 until the price drops significantly more though.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Is it worth it to have the 10s too? Is the difference really that much? If you say yes, I won't get the 10 until the price drops significantly more though.




I don't think so. I have the 10 and don't need the 9 and would feel the same other way around. Reminds me of how the FXZ100 and 200 were. I preferred the 100 over the 200 and same could apply here.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I don't think so. I have the 10 and don't need the 9 and would feel the same other way around. Reminds me of how the FXZ100 and 200 were. I preferred the 100 over the 200 and same could apply here.


 
 That's all I need to hear. Thank you DannyBai (he hasn't steered me wrong yet)!


----------



## DannyBai

Ditto my friend. Cheers.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> So now I finally have in my possession a burnt-in and non-defective CKR9. earfonia was on the money with this one! I don't know what the CKR10 sounds like (or how much better), but a burnt in CKR9 is airy, full, and quite exquisite sounding!!! And very refined. Now this one came straight from Audio Technica in Japan, so I can say I'm hearing this earphone the way they meant for it to be heard. Just wonderful!


 
 congratulations on verifying a good discovery with your own ears!!! i look forward to sharing the magic of either the 9 or 10 down the road.
 whats the best place to order them from?


----------



## DannyBai

I think Amazon japan drblue. Just put it in your wish list and check back weekly to see how much they drop in price. Maybe cdjapan too.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> That's all I need to hear. Thank you DannyBai (*he hasn't steered me wrong yet*)!


 
  
 That's why he's so dangerous!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> That's why he's so dangerous!




True....lol


----------



## doctorjazz

I've used BuySmartJapan a number of times,not sure if it's as cheap as Tenso, but not to different,and easier to use.


----------



## peter123

Here's my comparison between the Havi B3Pro1 and the Vsonic VSD3S:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/765#post_10661720


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> True....lol


 
 you are all dangerous!  DS, Danny, ericp10, doctor jazz and more....my mother warned me about you devilish fellows
 who would try to separate me from my wallet....and she was right!  but the sound calls....


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> you are all dangerous!  DS, Danny, ericp10, doctor jazz and more....my mother warned me about you devilish fellows
> who would try to separate me from my wallet....and she was right!  but the sound calls....


 
  
  





...lol


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> Here's my comparison between the Havi B3Pro1 and the Vsonic VSD3S:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/765#post_10661720


 
  
  
 Thank you peter123. Nice!


----------



## peter123

@ericp

Thanks!


----------



## DannyBai

peter123 said:


> Here's my comparison between the Havi B3Pro1 and the Vsonic VSD3S:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/711582/havi-b3-pro-1-impressions-thread/765#post_10661720


 
 That was excellent and made the front page.  Congrats. Peter!


----------



## peter123

dannybai said:


> That was excellent and made the front page.  Congrats. Peter!


 
 Thanks for the heads up Danny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Amazing what a knee surgery and boredom cobined can achieve


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-VSD3S

if you guys want to buy one


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice review Peter123, tempting...just received UE900, listened a bit, nice,, open, maybe sl V but not objectionable, bass there but not as impactful as I'd like, still, not deficient...the notes are all there, easy to hear, impact is a bit ight. This is out of the box, have them on the burn-baby-burn unit (otherwise known as the iPod Nano), listen again as it breaks in, report back (Logitech has some "damaged box" units on sale at a good price, think you have to have ordered from them before and be registered)


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats on the front page material Peter..Nice comparo


----------



## ericp10

Tough tough tough! I've spent the past hour or so sitting here comparing the CKR9 with the FX850. I'm mainly trying to hear which has the most natural sound in bass and drums. First, I do have to say that the CKR9 has the better balance of sound between the two, and probably slightly better instrument separation. Both drums and bass is spectacular in both, but it's more natural in the CKR9. Yet, the FX850 picks up some detailed percussion that the CKR9 doesn't bring out as well. I think both are great earphones, but the mainstream would probably enjoy the CKR9 more. It is airier than the FX850. Nothing in the CKR9 makes me want to sell (or even consider it) FX850, but I think I'll give the nod right now to the AT over the JVC just ever so slightly. The FX850 still has a timbre that no other universal earphone I've heard has beaten yet.


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.cnet.com/news/astonishing-headphones-with-clarity-like-youve-never-heard-before/

Great review of these C-Net, anyone heard them?


----------



## nick n

doctorjazz : those newer ones are supposed to have improved if I recall from their past ( recently ) iterations
http://www.head-fi.org/t/648624/king-sound-emperor-new-electrostatic-headphones
  
 theres also probably some impressions in one of the recent show reports
 they sure look good
 ( don't forget they are electrostats and need their own amp or adapter+ speaker amp )
  
 Thankyou for the CKR9 impressions ericp10


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Nice review Peter123, tempting...just received UE900, listened a bit, nice,, open, maybe sl V but not objectionable, bass there but not as impactful as I'd like, still, not deficient...the notes are all there, easy to hear, impact is a bit ight. This is out of the box, have them on the burn-baby-burn unit (otherwise known as the iPod Nano), listen again as it breaks in, report back (Logitech has some "damaged box" units on sale at a good price, think you have to have ordered from them before and be registered)


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> Congrats on the front page material Peter..Nice comparo


 
  
 Thanks guys


----------



## nihontoman

just a personal discovery, but might help the guys who only heard Dynamic drivers and ar vary of balanced armatures because of alleged bass light sound. I just heard Sony XBA -1 the one with 1 BA unit and I was like - holy **** this sound bassier than some of my dynamic driver iems :/ yeah, there was no 20hz rumble, but many dynamics struggle with that. so yeah, I guess I need to get me a pair of some good BA driver iems, preferably with detachable cables...


----------



## ericp10

nick n said:


> doctorjazz : those newer ones are supposed to have improved if I recall from their past ( recently ) iterations
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/648624/king-sound-emperor-new-electrostatic-headphones
> 
> theres also probably some impressions in one of the recent show reports
> ...


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys,
  
 There's a new release from T-PEOS and it seems really promising...
http://www.head-fi.org/t/724471/t-peos-announce-releasing-alton200-and-start-preorder-limitedly
 If this turns out the way I expected, it'll be the best value hybrid ever released.
 I personally can't wait to hear them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

my j
  
 vc 850s arrive tomorrow, with experienced 250 hour brain burned in drivers.  I'm glad I'm not mainstream, and look forward
 to seeing what you all have been so happy with them about!!! the ATH CKR9s will have to wait till next month unless i freak out!
 but thats doubtful....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

working on review of the ultimate bass headphone accessory BASS ALIVE
  
 for those who can't get enough body slam in their phones... this may be the answer..
 stay rested and ready..


----------



## DannyBai

What is that thing and is it for real, lol. 

It's drblue's birthday! Happy Birthday Drblue!


----------



## Kamakahah

That thing could be great for movies or casual gaming.
"Should we just strap a subwoofer to our backs?"...
"Sure, why not?"


----------



## oMalakai

Looks so comfortable and useful


----------



## nick n

nihontoman said:


> just a personal discovery, but might help the guys who only heard Dynamic drivers and ar vary of balanced armatures because of alleged bass light sound. I just heard Sony XBA -1 the one with 1 BA unit and I was like - holy **** this sound bassier than some of my dynamic driver iems :/ yeah, there was no 20hz rumble, but many dynamics struggle with that. so yeah, I guess I need to get me a pair of some good BA driver iems, preferably with detachable cables...


 
 Thanks for bringing that up nihontoman.

 I finally managed to get one of the rare Philips SHE9900 single BA and *wow talk about bass*. The box _does_ say bass enhanced
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( Tuned Bass System )
 Funny enough dragging out the box, in two places it is pointing to the cable splitter spot  for that " Tuned Bass System ", perhaps some sort of resistor in there or????.
  
 A bit source dependent for sound, that comes with the BA territory, but the bass is something else. Comparable to Dynamic type like many of the posts in the dedicated 9850 thread state, yeah that thread is weak... No idea why they did not get more traction when they came out. There's that sort of sterotype with BA's a least I had that, as ear shredders, *these are nothing of the sort.*
 Can be worn both ways also.
 The bore can flex around allowinfg for a better fit.
  
  *The only comparable ones around that are easily available are the SHE9850*. I may get one of them also as a spare plus to confirm 100% the same.
  
  
 9850 is 12 ohms. Then the next very quick ( limited?) release bumped up the ohms on the 9900 to 16ohms for some more volume headway
  
 They both look awesome also not that we can look at them while on.
 Anyhow something else that got overlooked for someone to consider.
 Do with it what you will.
 I know what i usually grab for a walk.


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, the she9850 was a pretty good iem sound-wise with great looks and great comfort. It was my gym iem for a couple of years and I probably would still have it if I hadn't lent it to a friend who lost it in under 2 weeks. And yeah, at a time when most BA iems were notorious for being lean in the bass department it was one of the good examples that a single BA can handle its bass.
  
 As far as I know the she9900 was mostly the same sound-wise and that's why it probably didn't get much if any attention. Coz at the time it was released it was something like 200 bucks and the she9850 could be found for under 100 - I remember I bought mine for something like $65. And also the vsonic gr07 was already out at the time for like 160 bucks and was getting all the hype. Also most people on a budget would still buy something like a sennheiser cx300 or get into the overhyped klipsch s4 fad.
  
 IMO aside from the sennheiser ie7, which was clearly better but way more expensive, it wasn't until the gr04 flagship that I heard something better in the sub-$100 range. Well, aside from the altec lansing im716, which had a pile of issues on its own starting from being the hardest iem to drive in existence without being moded. On the other hand, the im716 was one of my first head-fi purchases and crazy good and I still have 2-3 pairs lying around and the thing was that it made the she9850 sound veiled, muddy and congested and could be had for like 30 bucks. Anyway, the mention of she9850 and 9900 brings back a lot of memories but honestly nowadays it's full of better iems, although if you're looking for a more mid-centric sound like these philipses and the old shures there will still be only a handful contenders in this price range with the meelec a161p in the front.


----------



## doctorjazz

Pulled Ue900 off burn in rig, about 15 hours or so, opening up nicely (I know, my brain is opening up...bout time, is all I can say). More body, bass not the strongest ever, but adequate. Soundstage and detail are great...think these are another keeper. Think I'll sleep on it, resume burn in tomorrow. Definitely up there in the iem world IMO


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> What is that thing and is it for real, lol.
> 
> It's drblue's birthday! Happy Birthday Drblue!


 
  
 Happy Birthday drblue!


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> Happy Birthday drblue!




Aye! Happy birthday Blue! Hope your days are filled with audio bliss!


----------



## nick n

Kova: glad I stirred up some memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, there's something about them driven off the Ihifi820 that does it for me. No idea how they compare sonically to the 9850 for sure as afr as subtlties but you would know more than me. Agreed though with all the newer stuff around hard to justify another spare  but I'm an idiot sometimes.
 Those damned CKR9.... better get a price drop soon.
  
 Happy Birthday Mistuh Brue!


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> Kova: glad I stirred up some memories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, lots of memories. For instance, for the newer members it will be hard to comprehend what was the iem market jus a few years ago. There weren't new bang for the bucks iems coming pretty much every week. ClieOS was the iem guru and joker was just starting his reviews of mainly cheap stuff. There was no Dsnuts and no discovery thread and even after it started it took quite some time before this thread turned from a few good cheap iems recommendations to what it is now... The Head-Fi Off-Topic and Random Chat Thread + some occasional audio gear discoveries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The performance you get now from the best sub-$100 iems was something that you could get for few hundred bucks. The RE-0 was considered the best $100 iem and now probably most people in this thread wouldn't like it because of its lean low end and even it originally cost like 200 bucks. The iem market has changed so much for the past couple of years it's just insane. 
  
 As far as the difference between 9850 and 9900 - I just remember that at the time someone compared them and said there wasn't much difference, especially one that warrants paying more than double for it. In the end she9900 never got widely available, kept a high price and that's probably why it just never got any attention.


----------



## nihontoman

that little XBA - 1 made me open up amazon and search for BA iems  there is this interesting Green house GH-ERC-DMS double BA iem, wonder how that sounds. I haven't seen any reviews around here...


----------



## kova4a

nihontoman said:


> that little XBA - 1 made me open up amazon and search for BA iems  there is this interesting Green house GH-ERC-DMS double BA iem, wonder how that sounds. I haven't seen any reviews around here...


 
 Well, I remember a while ago there was this new guy praising them. Supposedly they are a dba-02/b2 OEM design, which even if partially true means that most people on this thread will probably find them a bit too analytical and unforgiving.


----------



## nihontoman

kova4a said:


> Well, I remember a while ago there was this new guy praising them. Supposedly they are a dba-02/b2 OEM design, which even if partially true means that most people on this thread will probably find them a bit too analytical and unforgiving.




I'm kinda interested in that sound signature actually, so I might take a plunge. Just need to make suure there are no better alternatives at that price range. Also, the Final Audio Design heaven II seems inyeresting...


----------



## MrEleventy

The "new guy" was actually kiteki making new accounts since s/he was banned. Just spewing out info. 

Link to the Green house guy HERE


----------



## kova4a

mreleventy said:


> The "new guy" was actually @kiteki making new accounts since s/he was banned. Just spewing out info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I just didn't remember and didn't bother checking who it was but now you reminded me.


----------



## MrEleventy

nihontoman said:


> I'm kinda interested in that sound signature actually, so I might take a plunge. Just need to make suure there are no better alternatives at that price range. Also, the Final Audio Design heaven II seems inyeresting...


If you're in the US and interested in the dba-02 design, I got a pair of Fischer Audio dba02 MKIIs that are sitting by the wayside ever since I got the TE-05s. PM me if you're interested in borrowing them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> What is that thing and is it for real, lol.
> 
> It's drblue's birthday! Happy Birthday Drblue!


 
 Thanks Danny and everyone wishing me audio bliss,  appreciate the birthday wishes!
 and  YES its a subwoofer for your back that has crossover for low frequencies
 from your headphone source built into it and IT ROCKS.  used as silent raves in NYC and festivals. review soon to follow..
 for when you want that body slam for private listening and dancing without disturbing the neighborhood....and its high tech
 not a toy...now back to my birthday listening....


----------



## HairyHeadMara

nihontoman said:


> that little XBA - 1 made me open up amazon and search for BA iems  there is this interesting Green house GH-ERC-DMS double BA iem, wonder how that sounds. I haven't seen any reviews around here...




You should try Meelec A161P I prefer them to my XBA-1


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Happy birthday DrBlue


----------



## nihontoman

mreleventy said:


> If you're in the US and interested in the dba-02 design, I got a pair of Fischer Audio dba02 MKIIs that are sitting by the wayside ever since I got the TE-05s. PM me if you're interested in borrowing them.


 
  
 I would gladly, But I'm almost on the opposite side of the globe (Georgia(not the US state Georgia  )). thanks for the offer though, highly appreciated . I could still borrow them, but shipping back is so expensive, that I'd rather just buy it from you 


hairyheadmara said:


> You should try Meelec A161P I prefer them to my XBA-1


 
 thanks for the suggestion. now that I'm not "afraid" of BA sound any more (what was I thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I think I'll try getting my hands on some mid-fi single and/or dual BA iems. ATH IM02 seem like a really good variant, but their price is a little bit too much for me sadly...


----------



## HairyHeadMara

No worries, and don't forget Zero Audio Singolo and Doppio as well they are really nice sounding phones


----------



## esteebin

Speaking of Dual BA IEM, anyone have experience with Heir Audio 2.Ai? They are having a summer sale, and it's going for $150, my upper limit.
  
http://www.heiraudio.com/IEM.html
  
 Their Triple BA is $224


----------



## nihontoman

doppios are also relaly interesting, but didn't know heir audio had anything for 150 :/ now that might be the most interesting one at the moment


----------



## Grayson73

JVC Spiral Dot tips price drop to 1409-1454 yen on Amazon Japan:
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-M%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9M-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXNOC
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-L%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9L-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXPUE


----------



## mochill

DOPPIOS 1+


----------



## Dsnuts

I am very surprised with both the Doppios and the Singolos every time I hear them..
  
 If you haven't and are curious about BA sound go for a Singolo. It does its own signature solid enough for great purchase.Both are completely different which makes owning both a good thing. The Singolos might lack a little in treble extension a touch but it is a solid sound.  I am surprised more buys haven't jumped on the Singolos.. Both are easily worth the purchase..If you guys heard my Doppios on my ICAN.. 
  
 ICAN with low gain using DX90 line out. This combo..Just threw on the Doppios and turned on the 3D stage and Bass boost. DAMN!. I gotta say it was as close to a spiritual experience I have gotten just by listening to a new discovery..Doppios when properly amped sound too great for words. Geek out and this amp is just so awesome..I am finding myself quickly becoming a fan of IFI audio. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok I will just mention it. The Singolos kinda remind me of my IM03. A little brother of the IM03..I didn't realize this until I pulled them out to listen to for the first time in a while.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Ok I will just mention it. The Singolos kinda remind me of my IM03. A little brother of the IM03..I didn't realize this until I pulled them out to listen to for the first time in a while.




So Ds, what do you consider the best iem's to get at this time in these two categories: (a) "less expensive but still sound great and are amazing bang for buck" and (b) "they are amazingly good no matter how much they cost".

No pressure, but the world may depend on your answers


----------



## Shawn71

waynes world said:


> No pressure, but the world may depend on your answers




LOL.


----------



## nihontoman

waynes world said:


> So Ds, what do you consider the best iem's to get at this time in these two categories: (a) "less expensive but still sound great and are amazing bang for buck" and (b) "they are amazingly good no matter how much they cost".
> 
> *No pressure, but the world may depend on your answers *


 
  
  
 +1


----------



## H20Fidelity

This thread is just_ huge_. The search feature doesn't stand a chance.

 About a month or two ago (maybe longer) I saw a link from sfwalcer for Sony MH1 (or MH1C) for about $16.00 USD.

 I had them in my eBay watch list but something tragic happened and it got deleted.

 Does anyone know where I can find them still for that price? 

*Edit: I found them. Google Fu paid off. *


----------



## Dsnuts

waynes world said:


> So Ds, what do you consider the best iem's to get at this time in these two categories: (a) "less expensive but still sound great and are amazing bang for buck" and (b) "they are amazingly good no matter how much they cost".
> 
> No pressure, but the world may depend on your answers


 
  
 I thought about this last night and to me the best sound for the money right now probably goes to the CKR9 but the best refined SQ goes to the IM03..If you can squeeze an extra $100 for the IM03 without the upgraded cable it is about on par with the CKR9 in sound but with the upgraded cable it is on equal footing to the primo 8, some might actually prefer the IM03 more.
  
 The only real negative on the CKR9 is that they have their standard microphonic cable but not a big deal.. The CKR9 for the price is the best value out of the recent AT offerings. I still prefer the CKR10, FX850, IM03 more over the CKR9 but the CKR9 does not loose out on SQ to these.. Some might even like the CKR9 over these. They are an excellent earphone and probably the best sounding for the $220 or so payed for a pair.
  
 Though last night my Doppios was telling me otherwise..I still can't get over how unbelievable they sounded first time I threw them on my ICAN. I couldn't stop listening to them.


----------



## MrEleventy

nihontoman said:


> I would gladly, But I'm almost on the opposite side of the globe (Georgia(not the US state Georgia  )). thanks for the offer though, highly appreciated . I could still borrow them, but shipping back is so expensive, that I'd rather just buy it from you
> thanks for the suggestion. now that I'm not "afraid" of BA sound any more (what was I thinking :rolleyes: ), I think I'll try getting my hands on some mid-fi single and/or dual BA iems. ATH IM02 seem like a really good variant, but their price is a little bit too much for me sadly...


Ah, yeah. Intl trades can be quite costly.  I haven't used them in a while but I still love them enough to keep them, so a sale isn't in the near future.


----------



## nihontoman

Lendmeurears has a sale on Rockit R-50. it goes for 104$ with free shipping. Now this is getting interesting


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hairyheadmara said:


> Happy birthday DrBlue


 
 thank you HairyHeadMara!  I'm celebrating with some used JVC 850s
 what an amazing phone, hearing things I've never heard before in old
 recordings...Paul Simon sounds like Paul Simon and not a digitized imitation
 zombie, and psytrance from Peakrec.com sounds glorious, 
 a great birthday indeed!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I am very surprised with both the Doppios and the Singolos every time I hear them..
> 
> If you haven't and are curious about BA sound go for a Singolo. It does its own signature solid enough for great purchase.Both are completely different which makes owning both a good thing. The Singolos might lack a little in treble extension a touch but it is a solid sound.  I am surprised more buys haven't jumped on the Singolos.. Both are easily worth the purchase..If you guys heard my Doppios on my ICAN..
> 
> ICAN with low gain using DX90 line out. This combo..Just threw on the Doppios and turned on the 3D stage and Bass boost. DAMN!. I gotta say it was as close to a spiritual experience I have gotten just by listening to a new discovery..Doppios when properly amped sound too great for words. Geek out and this amp is just so awesome..I am finding myself quickly becoming a fan of IFI audio. Lol.


 
 WOW,  great report back from the front! Yes and Yes.  Zero audio really nailed it with these brothers. and yes, owning both highly
 recommended, different sound signatures, each a world of its own.  glad the ICAN is working out, have to hear that one one of these days.
 the iUSB power supply with the Gemini twin headed cable also makes a difference with usb dacs such as dragonfly and GeekOut. makes
 the background more black and the signal more robust.  Thanks for the report, DS.  
 ps a question.  one person posted that the Singulos didn't have any carbon nano in them in the drivers . since i don't read Japanese i cant
 tell anything from the japanese zero audio website.  any clues what makes these tick?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I thought about this last night and to me the best sound for the money right now probably goes to the CKR9 but the best refined SQ goes to the IM03..If you can squeeze an extra $100 for the IM03 without the upgraded cable it is about on par with the CKR9 in sound but with the upgraded cable it is on equal footing to the primo 8, some might actually prefer the IM03 more.
> 
> The only real negative on the CKR9 is that they have their standard microphonic cable but not a big deal.. The CKR9 for the price is the best value out of the recent AT offerings. I still prefer the CKR10, FX850, IM03 more over the CKR9 but the CKR9 does not loose out on SQ to these.. Some might even like the CKR9 over these. They are an excellent earphone and probably the best sounding for the $220 or so payed for a pair.
> 
> Though last night my Doppios was telling me otherwise..I still can't get over how unbelievable they sounded first time I threw them on my ICAN. I couldn't stop listening to them.


 
 oh no, i hear a CKR9 in my future now....luckily the DOPPIOS don't mind, and the 850s are willing to share...


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> WOW,  great report back from the front! Yes and Yes.  Zero audio really nailed it with these brothers. and yes, owning both highly
> recommended, different sound signatures, each a world of its own.  glad the ICAN is working out, have to hear that one one of these days.
> the iUSB power supply with the Gemini twin headed cable also makes a difference with usb dacs such as dragonfly and GeekOut. makes
> the background more black and the signal more robust.  Thanks for the report, DS.
> ...


 

 Just a well tuned single BA..I have heard some of the FA haven earphones and the Singolos will hang with any of them imo. The carbon is used for the housing providing a strong yet light foundation for the BA to sit in..Imagine the Singolo sound balancing but one dedicated BA for the highs. One for the mids and one for the bass with roughly the same sound balancing and you get an IM03 with better clarity, imagery,  Separation and full bass. I was surprised to hear a familiar balancing from the Singolos yesterday..


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I thought about this last night and to me the best sound for the money right now probably goes to the CKR9 but the best refined SQ goes to the IM03..If you can squeeze an extra $100 for the IM03 without the upgraded cable it is about on par with the CKR9 in sound but with the upgraded cable it is on equal footing to the primo 8, some might actually prefer the IM03 more.
> 
> The only real negative on the CKR9 is that they have their standard microphonic cable but not a big deal.. The CKR9 for the price is the best value out of the recent AT offerings. I still prefer the CKR10, FX850, IM03 more over the CKR9 but the CKR9 does not loose out on SQ to these.. Some might even like the CKR9 over these. They are an excellent earphone and probably the best sounding for the $220 or so payed for a pair.
> 
> Though last night my Doppios was telling me otherwise..I still can't get over how unbelievable they sounded first time I threw them on my ICAN. I couldn't stop listening to them.


 
  
 Thanks Ds! Man, are there ever a lot of good options out there now!


----------



## doctorjazz

Have had the JVC 850 for a while, have liked but not loved them. Was using decent sources...Fiio X3, alone or with ALO X3, or iPod touch, found it a bit "thick" sounding, not as open as I would like (the Sony H3 hybrid was much better in this regard). Changed source, iBasso DX90, better, not quite there for me. I recently got a UE900, comes with an airplane adapter that cuts back output, also good for high output headphone amps. Last piece of the puzzle, have a Ray Samuels HR-2 near my bed, great for full size phones, uneven for iems as you'd expect. Just plugged the woodies into my HR-2 through the attenuator,holy macaroni!! (had a very similar reaction to the Thinksound On1 before and after getting the Geek Out 1k,the On1 through the GO1K knocked me out in a way it hadn't before with lesser sources). The woodies became open, wide, slightly less lush instrumental timber, but more than rich enough. Seems to.me these really like an amp that grabs them by the kahankas and takes control. Synergy, synergy,synergy, makes such a difference. 
Congrats on the acquisition, Drblue, enjoy...hope you're having a blast on birthday weekend!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Have had the JVC 850 for a while, have liked but not loved them. Was using decent sources...Fiio X3, alone or with ALO X3, or iPod touch, found it a bit "thick" sounding, not as open as I would like (the Sony H3 hybrid was much better in this regard). Changed source, iBasso DX90, better, not quite there for me. I recently got a UE900, comes with an airplane adapter that cuts back output, also good for high output headphone amps. Last piece of the puzzle, have a Ray Samuels HR-2 near my bed, great for full size phones, uneven for iems as you'd expect. Just plugged the woodies into my HR-2 through the attenuator,holy macaroni!! (had a very similar reaction to the Thinksound On1 before and after getting the Geek Out 1k,the On1 through the GO1K knocked me out in a way it hadn't before with lesser sources). The woodies became open, wide, slightly less lush instrumental timber, but more than rich enough. Seems to.me these really like an amp that grabs them by the kahankas and takes control. Synergy, synergy,synergy, makes such a difference.
> Congrats on the acquisition, Drblue, enjoy...hope you're having a blast on birthday weekend!!!


 
 yes, YES YES  SYNERGY SYERGY SYNERGY.  glad you figured out the right synergy for th uE900 and THINKSOUND on-1s.
 and Ray Samuels amps are usually just wonderful.  the attentuator is a magic trick!
  
 the tone of the JVC 850 makes up for any thickness. it is just right on....my brain likes it after it passes through my ears.


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Have had the JVC 850 for a while, have liked but not loved them. Was using decent sources...Fiio X3, alone or with ALO X3, or iPod touch, found it a bit "thick" sounding, not as open as I would like (the Sony H3 hybrid was much better in this regard). Changed source, iBasso DX90, better, not quite there for me. *I recently got a UE900, comes with an airplane adapter that cuts back output, also good for high output headphone amps.* Last piece of the puzzle, have a Ray Samuels HR-2 near my bed, great for full size phones, uneven for iems as you'd expect. Just plugged the woodies into my HR-2 through the attenuator,holy macaroni!! (had a very similar reaction to the Thinksound On1 before and after getting the Geek Out 1k,the On1 through the GO1K knocked me out in a way it hadn't before with lesser sources). The woodies became open, wide, slightly less lush instrumental timber, but more than rich enough. Seems to.me these really like an amp that grabs them by the kahankas and takes control. Synergy, synergy,synergy, makes such a difference.
> Congrats on the acquisition, Drblue, enjoy...hope you're having a blast on birthday weekend!!!


 
  
 When you use that 100 ohm impedance adapter, do you notice reduction in sound quality?  I have been using it to drive my high sensitivity Doppios with high gain AP100 DAP.  Connected directly without adapter, you get a lot of background white noise, with that UE900 adapter - whisper quiet noise floor.  BUT, when I tried an experiment with Tenores, though they don't need impedance adapter I wanted to try it anyway, they are crystal clear directly from a source and through this adapter - the "airy" details are lost?


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't tried it on you many iems,SM64, Jvc, not even the UE yet, have it burning, I'll try more soon.


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't feel it made the JVC worse, though...on the contrary,felt it opened them up, more detail, space. Still the luscious tonality of instruments.


----------



## doctorjazz

Quick rave-went to see After Midnight on Broadway tonight, really had a blast. I understand the Broadway version is closing, but the road version is to go on tour. Definitely great to see...yeah, there is no plot, some of it is cheesy, but, man, the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra nails the big band music of the 20's-30's, Ellington particularly, pop standards, Cab Calloway, the bland blows the roof of the house!. They have a number of fine singers, the dancers are great (won an emmy for dance, I understand), and Patty LaBelle is absolutely great (don't know if she'll be part of the road vesion, I'd guess not, which is a pity, because this 70 year performer brought the house down! She can still belt, hit notes you didn't think existed, growl and ooze soul. Man, that was fun. 


(As an aside, my family loved the dancers and singes as well as the LCJO. I did too, but to get what (to me) was the best part, see LCJO if you have any interest in jazz. Man, hearing these guys blow the roof off on early Ellington and other 20's/30's jazz standards was amazing. Even if you know this music from CD's/LP's copied from old 78's, you don't know the music until you've heard a great band rip through them!!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > So Ds, what do you consider the best iem's to get at this time in these two categories: (a) "less expensive but still sound great and are amazing bang for buck" and (b) "they are amazingly good no matter how much they cost".
> ...


 
Does this mean I should consider purchasing the IM03 over the FX850?


----------



## Dsnuts

I think out of those two if you see one for sale that is cheaper than the other I would snap it up. I think both of them are worth owning. The IM03 has more neutral tendencies while the FX850 will be a new experience all together for you. Either way you will be getting your monies worth..
  
 You have enough ATs go for the JVC for something new entirely.. I think you'll dig em. Large and in charge sound..


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I think out of those two if you see one for sale that is cheaper than the other I would snap it up. I think both of them are worth owning. The IM03 has more neutral tendencies while the FX850 will be a new experience all together for you. Either way you will be getting your monies worth..
> 
> You have enough ATs go for the JVC for something new entirely.. I think you'll dig em. Large and in charge sound..




Damn - apparently I need both!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea everyone needs a Woodie! 
  
 @Cameron guys might not agree with me on this the you know what the CKR9 kinda reminds me of? A bit of the CKN70 with a much more refined treble, more stage and a similar type of bass presentation. More spacious..Both phones exhibit some sweetness to the treble region, both having aluminum housings.. The CKR9 would be a good 2 tiers above the CKN70s however.
  
 In fact I was just going by memory I am gonna whip out the CKN70 to confirm my thoughts on these two. Will be back
  
 Ok so I pulled out the old CKN70. And I was right. The CKR9 does sound like a much more refined CKN70.. They both exhibit that treble sweetness I was talking about. The CKR9 has a much better sense of space and has the larger grander sound over the CKN70 but otherwise sound balancing and that treble sweetness minus the peakiness of the upper mids on the CKN70 and we are talking CKR9..


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea everyone needs a Woodie!
> 
> @Cameron guys might not agree with me on this the you know what the CKR9 kinda reminds me of? A bit of the CKN70 with a much more refined treble, more stage and a similar type of bass presentation. More spacious..Both phones exhibit some sweetness to the treble region, both having aluminum housings.. The CKR9 would be a good 2 tiers above the CKN70s however.
> 
> In fact I was just going by memory I am gonna whip out the CKN70 to confirm my thoughts on these two. Will be back



I do love my CKN70! Something is telling me to get the FX850. I think it's that wood timbre that is pulling me in! I'm still curious about your comparison between the two though so let me know how it goes.

The S500 is still one of my favorite headphones of all time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dr Blue be PMing me and I quote.
  
  
 "Paul Simon, SO BEAUTIFUL OR WHAT sounds the Paul Simon i heard
 live at the inaugural DIAMONDS ON THE SOLES OF HER SHOES concert
 in san francisco not a digital zerox, DX90 in flac nails it through the JVC 850s!
 WOW" 
  
 In the mans own words.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Dr Blue be PMing me and I quote.
> 
> 
> "Paul Simon, SO BEAUTIFUL OR WHAT sounds the Paul Simon i heard
> ...



I just got a job leasing apartments so I will be making WAY more money! After a couple paychecks I will definitely pick these up! I can't ******* wait...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Dr Blue be PMing me and I quote.
> 
> 
> "Paul Simon, SO BEAUTIFUL OR WHAT sounds the Paul Simon i heard
> ...


 
 Thanks for citing me DS. and really, i had been really disappointed in the way Paul Simons voice sounded on
 his new albums, very digital, zeroxed and grating, until i heard him through the 850s. i almost cried with relief
 to hear his lyricism restored to his music in a digital source. That landmark concert in san fran
 had reference level sound that defined Paul Simons vibe for me, and its back now.
 the 850s are so good that I'm watching the WORLD CUP
 with their music in my ears instead of the soccer soundtrack.  world class indeed!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea everyone needs a Woodie!
> 
> @Cameron guys might not agree with me on this the you know what the CKR9 kinda reminds me of? A bit of the CKN70 with a much more refined treble, more stage and a similar type of bass presentation. More spacious..Both phones exhibit some sweetness to the treble region, both having aluminum housings.. The CKR9 would be a good 2 tiers above the CKN70s however.
> 
> ...


 
 how exciting!  always loved the CKN70s except for their grating digital high abrasiveness.  can't wait to audition the CKR9s now!.
 i wonder if the CKR10s sound like the CKN99s??(which have a special place in my treasure chest of sound tools). go ATH!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

By the way, those of you who have some Senn650s you haven't listened to in a while:
 I connected my old studio 650s through the resurrected David Berning MICROZOTL tube
 amp which he is putting back into production for us, and through a state of the art\
 MOJOAUDIO direct coupled NOS DAC   Benjamin, head of Mojo Audio came over
 and listned to it and his eyes got REAL WIDE OPEN and said:  "I've never hear the 650s sound
 this good before, they are really as good as people say they could be."  EXACTLY,
 i never liked them before, but with proper tube power and a great dac they SING SING SING.
 AMAZING soundstage, instrument separation, body and tone, and basically as good
 as I've ever heard a headphone sound. checkout MOJOAUDIO.COM for more info on
 NOS dacs and why they sound so good. and thanks to David Berning for putting the
 MICROZOTL back into production (available in about six months he says). This is now
 my reference headphone listening system.


----------



## doctorjazz

Definitely agree on 650s needing to be driven well to hear what they can do. Wasn't in love with mine either, until I got, 1at the Ray Samuels HR-2, then the Geek Out 1k, they really do sing when driven well. Blue's raves convinced me to go for a MOJO DA converter, ordered, can't wait to get it (Ben, the head MOJO, is fun to talk to). Got sale AKG A701s, burning in, always been curious about these.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Definitely agree on 650s needing to be driven well to hear what they can do. Wasn't in love with mine either, until I got, 1at the Ray Samuels HR-2, then the Geek Out 1k, they really do sing when driven well. Blue's raves convinced me to go for a MOJO DA converter, ordered, can't wait to get it (Ben, the head MOJO, is fun to talk to). Got sale AKG A701s, burning in, always been curious about these.


 
 Hey I resemble that remark!  glad doctorjazz rediscovered his 650s!  wait till you MOJOize them!  Ben JAH man, Mr Mojo,  is a true audio maniac,
 with great ears, a listening lunatic who sure knows how to make superb dacs.  The next upgrade is to get one of his stripped out reprogrammed mac minis and custom power supplies for truly dedicated digital sound.  the Quest never ends!!!


----------



## MrEleventy

drbluenewmexico said:


> By the way, those of you who have some Senn650s you haven't listened to in a while:
> I connected my old studio 650s through the resurrected David Berning MICROZOTL tube
> amp which he is putting back into production for us, and through a state of the art\
> MOJOAUDIO direct coupled NOS DAC   Benjamin, head of Mojo Audio came over
> ...


The address is www.mojo-audio.com, I went to the one you posted and got a page that belongs in the early 00s.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just tried that link, seems to work fine, mojo-audio.com


----------



## vaxick

I need a new pair of fun IEM's.  What would you recommend to somebody whose favorite sound signature was that of the CKM500's.  Loved the sound on those IEM's like no other.  I'm sure something better has come around since then.


----------



## DannyBai

vaxick said:


> I need a new pair of fun IEM's.  What would you recommend to somebody whose favorite sound signature was that of the CKM500's.  Loved the sound on those IEM's like no other.  I'm sure something better has come around since then.


 
 Try the newer CKR7's unless you want to spend more on the 9 or 10.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dogwalk discovery-can only post link because not on YouTube...Love this ymmv

Dokaka - Ramblin' Man | Listen for free at bop.fm


----------



## ericp10

This song is heaven with the CKR9 ..
  
  
 Yes!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Time to try out a hidden gem. Narmoo S1 offering 40% off for July 4th holiday (3 days 7/4, 7/5 and 7/6), coupon code: NM14JUL04
  
 Give these a try guys you guys will be pleasantly surprised. Makes these things $25..


----------



## ericp10

Wow at the acoustic guitar bridge of this song through the CKR9 (with JVC FXD80 large tips)... Stunning!


----------



## ericp10

Yes, the FXD80 tips are just as great on the CKR9 as the Spiral Dots, but gives a more microscopic view of the music from this great earphone.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Ok fellas. Time to try out a hidden gem. Narmoo S1 offering 40% off for July 4th holiday (3 days 7/4, 7/5 and 7/6), coupon code: NM14JUL04
> 
> Give these a try guys you guys will be pleasantly surprised. Makes these things $25..


 
 +1
  


ericp10 said:


> Yes, the FXD80 tips are just as great on the CKR9 as the Spiral Dots, but gives a more microscopic view of the music from this great earphone.


 
 GOTTA get me those CKR9s for my birthday,,, oops that was yesterday, wait another year?? NO WAY...


----------



## doctorjazz

Dogwalk Discoveries for Independence day!!!
(this one sent the dog hiding under the bed...lovers of free jazz will dig it, though 

And, moving up a bit in the food chain...


HAPPY 4TH


----------



## mikaveli06

I have received my asg2.5s. I had a pair of asg2 with a crack in the shell. They wete bought used, but Andy from Aurisonics worked with me and made repairs for $150. Not only repaired, but upgraded to the 2 5's. I cant comment in depth on sound yet as I have not listened much yet, but brief impressions are vastly improvement to the sub bass. Same great quality too. Sounds as if mid bass has great impact, but not as much in quanity. To put #s to it if asg2 had sub bass of 2 and mid bass of 8, the new ones are close to 5+5, or a 50/50% split of sub to mid bass. And something else I cant finger yet, but it just sounds more refined. The clarity as improved, most likely due to reduction of mid bass. Other improvements are the cable, not that I had issue with the other cable. Also the tips included seem almost gel like. Now if owning asg2 im not sure the changes warrent buying asg2.5, but if they do offer upgrade program id jump all over it. Pics and more to come later


----------



## sfwalcer

mikaveli06 said:


> I have received my asg2.5s. I had a pair of asg2 with a crack in the shell. They wete bought used, but Andy from Aurisonics worked with me and made repairs for $150. Not only repaired, but upgraded to the 2 5's. I cant comment in depth on sound yet as I have not listened much yet, but brief impressions are vastly improvement to the sub bass. Same great quality too. Sounds as if mid bass has great impact, but not as much in quanity. To put #s to it if asg2 had sub bass of 2 and mid bass of 8, the new ones are close to 5+5, or a 50/50% split of sub to mid bass. And something else I cant finger yet, but it just sounds more refined. The clarity as improved, most likely due to reduction of mid bass. Other improvements are the cable, not that I had issue with the other cable. Also the tips included seem almost gel like. Now if owning asg2 im not sure the changes warrent buying asg2.5, but if they do offer upgrade program id jump all over it. Pics and more to come later


 

 ^
 Forget about the bass what about those rolled off treble/ highs. THAT and sub bass depth/ quantity is what the ASG 2s needs improvements in BAD esp. or the price that they are asking. The Sony XBA-H3s is already on par sonically with those ASG2 with better sub bass and treble, but just lack the hi-def resolution of the mids on the ASG2s which is their bread and butter.
  
 It sounds promising though but nothing really ground breaking from ASG as always. : P


----------



## mikaveli06

I havent really had much time with them yet, but I didnt have big problem with the treble on the asg2. My biggest gripe was the sub bass and I feel that was vastly improved


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I'm going to fight my urge to hype the CKR9 with FXD80 tips. Nope, not going to do it...
  
  
 *shaking*
  
  
 lol


----------



## PeterDLai

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm going to fight my urge to hype the CKR9 with FXD80 tips. Nope, not going to do it...
> 
> 
> *shaking*
> ...


 
  
 I can see it now...
  
*Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only)*: CKR9 (with FXD80 tips) > CKR9 = FX850 = XBA-H3 >Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid)
  
 BTW, out of curiosity, is the CKR9 made in China or Japan or somewhere else? The HA-FX650/750/850 and ATH-IM01/02 are made in China while the ATH-IM03/04 are made in Japan.


----------



## ericp10

peterdlai said:


> I can see it now...
> 
> *Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only)*: CKR9 (with FXD80 tips) > CKR9 = FX850 = XBA-H3 >Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid)
> 
> BTW, out of curiosity, is the CKR9 made in China or Japan or somewhere else? The HA-FX650/750/850 and ATH-IM01/02 are made in China while the ATH-IM03/04 are made in Japan.


 
  
 LOL
  
  
 I think the CKR9 is made in China, but I got a replacement from Japan, and I couldn't find China on the replacement packaging (which is full retail packaging).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm going to fight my urge to hype the CKR9 with FXD80 tips. Nope, not going to do it...
> 
> 
> *shaking*
> ...


 
 ACCEPT THE URGE and RAVE ON!  common sense is useless on this site..
 enthusiasm is the water of discovery audio life!
 are the FXD80 tips available by themselves anywhere? yo, drblue


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, dogwalk discovery time (promise not to get out of control this time, serious postings only
(today brought to you by DX90 out to ALO National-do think the amping improves it a bit, even though it does well on its own), to Shure 1540s)



One of the great alto sax players, real monster, great blues...


Time for lawn mowing, Ety's a-ready, maybe more later...


----------



## 7S Cameron

My friend has literally shorted out cables on all of his IEMs. So he's looking for a pair around $100 that has detachable cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## twister6

7s cameron said:


> My friend has literally shorted out cables on all of his IEMs. So he's looking for a pair around $100 that has detachable cables. Any suggestions?


 
 IM50, VSD3S, SE215.


----------



## nick n

7s cameron said:


> My friend has literally shorted out cables on all of his IEMs. So he's looking for a pair around $100 that has detachable cables. Any suggestions?


 

 probably best to get a new player then before another thing that's gonna fry


----------



## esteebin

Anyone jumping on the pre-order of T-Peos Altone 200?
 Pre-order limited to 100 and ends July 12: http://www.head-fi.org/t/724471/t-peos-announce-releasing-altone200-and-start-preorder-limitedly
  
 pre-order $105+20 shipping = $125
 Full price $125+20 shipping = $145
  
 I have The Astrotec AX-35 as my first hybrid, but was considering this because it has a dual BA instead of a single BA on the AX-35.
  
 From the introduction post by H2OFidelity, it's similar to the H300 sound but fixed the treble peak. Some reviewers are starting to receive their unit, but no published reviews yet...


----------



## PeterDLai

drbluenewmexico said:


> are the FXD80 tips available by themselves anywhere? yo, drblue


 
  
 Here are links for the HA-FXD/FRD/FXC tips on Amazon.co.jp (sold by third party merchants only at the time of this posting). You will likely need to use a shipping forwarder.
  
*Black:*
EP-FX8S-B (Small)
EP-FX8M-B (Medium)
EP-FX8L-B (Large)
  
*White:*
EP-FX8S-W (Small)
EP-FX8M-W (Medium)
EP-FX8L-W (Large)


----------



## sfwalcer

esteebin said:


> Anyone jumping on the pre-order of T-Peos Altone 200?
> Pre-order limited to 100 and ends July 12: http://www.head-fi.org/t/724471/t-peos-announce-releasing-altone200-and-start-preorder-limitedly
> 
> pre-order $105+20 shipping = $125
> ...


 

 ^
 Only a $20 savings for the pre-order so it ain't much, i can wait it out for mo' impressions to kick in to see what's up. The initial wave is always mo' hyped up than usual so....
  
 Same as with the DUNU DN2000s and H300s during their initial hype but after some tyme, it doesn't seem to be that much of a game changer for their price as it was made out to be so.....
  
 Patience is a virtue in this hobby it seems.


----------



## mochill

I ordered the altone200 and hope it sounds and are more comfortable then the dunu dn2000


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peterdlai said:


> Here are links for the HA-FXD/FRD/FXC tips on Amazon.co.jp (sold by third party merchants only at the time of this posting). You will likely need to use a shipping forwarder.
> 
> *Black:*
> EP-FX8S-B (Small)
> ...


 
 Thanks PeterOLai.!!  my last order from amazon.co.jp got lost in cyberspace and i never received my spiral dot tips from them. which other forwarder could you recommend??


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> I ordered the altone200 and hope it sounds and are more comfortable then the dunu dn2000


 

 mo' impressions are coming


----------



## mochill

Yes they are.... Hope I can experience that t-peos subbass and be mind blown ... Also the dunu dn2000 was lacking the upper treble extension which I like, and these altone200 are suppose to have a bit more so I'll be happy


----------



## PeterDLai

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks PeterOLai.!!  my last order from amazon.co.jp got lost in cyberspace and i never received my spiral dot tips from them. which other forwarder could you recommend??


 
  
 Not sure which forwarder you used for your Spiral Dot tips, but I haven't had any problems with Tenso as my forwarder, although all the stuff I've purchased in the past were from Amazon.co.jp direct rather than any third party merchants.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks PeterOLai.!!  my last order from amazon.co.jp got lost in cyberspace and i never received my spiral dot tips from them. which other forwarder could you recommend??




Hey, Blue, I've used BuySmartJapan without problems...not sure they are priced like Tenso, but difference is small, and easier to use (for me)


----------



## osiris1

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks PeterOLai.!!  my last order from amazon.co.jp got lost in cyberspace and i never received my spiral dot tips from them. which other forwarder could you recommend??


 
 I bought the spirals from amazon jp and used Tenso Japan (http://www.jshoppers.com/forward/). not to be confused with the more popular Tenso.com. it's currently a bit cheaper than Tenso.com. it was processed pretty fast. hope this helps.


----------



## DannyBai

We have a new IEM in the uner $100 category that's getting great reviews so far.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/725340/brainwavz-s5-iem-headphones-review


----------



## bhazard

dannybai said:


> We have a new IEM in the uner $100 category that's getting great reviews so far.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/725340/brainwavz-s5-iem-headphones-review


 
 Looks like a winner.
  
 My discovery recently is the Vivo XE800. It is a Vsonic made IEM for Vivo, and has the same driver as the GR07BE/Classic. Got it with my phone for $63 extra, which is a great price for a GR07BE IEM.
  
 The teardrop shape and moveable nozzle make it fit like a glove in my ear. Best fit of any IEM yet, and the SQ is excellent.
  
 http://www.vivo.com.cn/vivo/xe800/


----------



## Francisk

bhazard said:


> Looks like a winner.
> 
> My discovery recently is the Vivo XE800. It is a Vsonic made IEM for Vivo, and has the same driver as the GR07BE/Classic. Got it with my phone for $63 extra, which is a great price for a GR07BE IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It looks more like Vsonic VSD1 to me


----------



## DannyBai

bhazard said:


> Looks like a winner.
> 
> My discovery recently is the Vivo XE800. It is a Vsonic made IEM for Vivo, and has the same driver as the GR07BE/Classic. Got it with my phone for $63 extra, which is a great price for a GR07BE IEM.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh man those look nice.  Do you just order them from that site?  Does it sound like the Vsonics?


----------



## bhazard

dannybai said:


> Oh man those look nice.  Do you just order them from that site?  Does it sound like the Vsonics?


 
 Taobao and a few other sites like liaow.com have them.
  
 They sound like a hybrid of the BE and classic. Nice bass with neutral mids and highs. It pairs beautifully with the Xplay 3S (which uses the ESS9018KM2 and OPA2604).


----------



## DannyBai

bhazard said:


> Taobao and a few other sites like liaow.com have them.
> 
> They sound like a hybrid of the BE and classic. Nice bass with neutral mids and highs. It pairs beautifully with the Xplay 3S (which uses the ESS9018KM2 and OPA2604).


 
 Thank you sir!


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> We have a new IEM in the uner $100 category that's getting great reviews so far.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/725340/brainwavz-s5-iem-headphones-review


 
 If you find that they surpass Tenore and KC06, I'll start listening.


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> If you find that they surpass Tenore and KC06, I'll start listening.


 
 I'm gonna compare it to both.  So far it's closer to the KC06 signature than Tenore but hasn't surpassed either.


----------



## Shawn71

grayson73 said:


> If you find that they surpass Tenore and KC06, I'll start listening.




to add, havi B3,re-400....for now.


----------



## Grayson73

To my ears, Singolo has much less bass quantity and punch than Tenore (not surprising comparing BA to Dynamic), so the sound across the spectrum is not balanced compared to the treble.  It's like bass from a 4" speaker rather than a 10" subwoofer.
  
 Mids are really good on the Singolo though, which is one of the BA strengths.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Review of the BASSAWARE bass augmentation holster vibration transducer system is now up!
 see Portable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Headphones forum:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/726016/bassaware-a-new-bass-augmentation-device-for-headphones-that-delivers-true-visceral-response


----------



## dweaver

Back in January I bought and commented on the AKG X323XS IEM and realized today I never bothered to do a review of the IEM. After listening to them as a reference point for another review I realized they really do deserve a review and a following as they offer a hell of a lot of bang for the buck. The review is short at the moment (something I may rectify later) but here you go.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-x323xs/reviews/11283


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys. I write this as I am about to go into my last week of school. I have one more semester left but it is all clinicals/ basically internship. But the days and nights of constant reading memorization and lack of sleep will soon be over for me.
  
 It is a strange thought that I will be done with this part of schooling..During my time through school I have discovered the best sounding gears for me. I think it had a lot to do with the fact that I needed great sounding stuff to offset the toil I was going through.( My excuse) I can attest anything dealing with medical learning is a chore I do not wish to do over again. My phones and gears have taken me through the roughest part of schooling and that my friends have made it easier for me to escape just a little by listening to my gears.
  
 I have to thank my fellow headfiers/ friends for encouragement and a resource that let me figure out what it is I like about sound and what preferences I have. I hope to rekindle this thread once I get completely done with my certification after my next semester. In the mean while.. Keep exploring the realm of sound and I hope you guys will find the best sounding gears that are your match..
  
 For me right now. I have been spoiled by my DX90 and my ICAN.. For in ears.. True to my custom tag. It is all about AT and JVC for me.
 My FX850, IM03, CKR10, and CKR9. Then I mix it up with the SRH1540 and L2.. It just don't get much better for me. I realized to get better I would have to start dabbing into the TOTL stuff.. Naaaa. I am happy with my stuff.
  
 In other news I managed to get a review sample of the new Brainwavz S5.. It is definitely Brainwavz best sounding earphone to date..I wasn't terribly impressed on open listen. It was good but nothing real exciting. I did exactly what I always do with new stuff. It has been burning in non stop for the last week straight and Lo n behold we got a sound that is worth writing about. I will have a review of the unit up soon. .But for now these will compete with the likes of a RHA750 or Philips S2. These surprisingly sound a bit like the CKR9. Tuned similarly.


----------



## waynes world

Congrats Ds! The gear that has sustained you seems pretty sweet indeed. Looking forward to you getting more active in the thread (and hurting my wallet in the process!)


----------



## Dsnuts

Sometimes I wish I was so rich like Donald Trump style where instead of me describing a sound to you all I would rather just buy out a vendor for all their phones or gears and just send em to my friends. That is what I wish I could do. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Congrats, DS, you made it!!! Most students find that while clinicals are still demanding, they are much more enjoyable because you're actually doing what you have been preparing for with real situations and real people, not just memorizing out of books. And all that disjointed book knowledge starts to make sense in a real world situation, hope you enjoy the clinicals, and can squeeze out some Discovery time


----------



## Dsnuts

Ideally I should be able to do so as I will not have to attack my books as soon as I get back from work and such. I should be studying now actually for a final next week. A big one. Yet I am listening to Simon and Garfunkel using my DX90 and S5. Lol. Gotta hit the books..


----------



## Leo888

Congrats Dsnut. Can't imagine what damage will it cost my wallet once you are on loose. Haha. Anyway, great job and all the best with your last semester.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks a lot fellas.. I hope to get a decent job is the ultimate goal. Once the funds start to flow. I might get something something for myself. We will see. But like I said before I am so happy with my stuff I got now.. I don't know just how much of an upgrade higher end stuff will actually be. But I suppose we will cross that path once we get there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh by the way I don't know how many of you guys are getting stuff from Light Harmonics but is it me or does that whole add a perk campaign just turn you off. Lol,, Just get me my DAP already!!!!!Thank goodness that campaign is going to be done..


----------



## ericp10

Congrats Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks ericp..You guys all have a good night and I will be back with some impressions of the Brainwavz S5 soon..


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Thanks a lot fellas.. I hope to get a decent job is the ultimate goal. Once the funds start to flow. I might get something something for myself. We will see. But like I said before I am so happy with my stuff I got now.. I don't know just how much of an upgrade higher end stuff will actually be. But I suppose we will cross that path once we get there.




Heard that one before, LOL...glad you are in a good place with the gear, help you get through the home stretch of school.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yes, looking forward to your S5 report DS
 btw, im geeking OUT.  i think their perk campaign is
 deceitful and manipulative.  i wont have any part of them
 by the way everyone, the new CSNY1974 blue ray set
 is fantastic audio and video. the blue ray music cd is 192/24 and
 sounds fantastic on a blue ray audio player. the dvd is visually fuzzy
 but the sound is amazing!  highly recommended set in blue ray.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Thanks a lot fellas.. I hope to get a decent job is the ultimate goal. Once the funds start to flow. I might get something something for myself. We will see. But like I said before I am so happy with my stuff I got now.. I don't know just how much of an upgrade higher end stuff will actually be. But I suppose we will cross that path once we get there.


 
 Congratulations on your education being partially completed. a long road, lot of work.  now enjoy using what you learned!!
 Glad you feel like you can pause in the AUDIO QUEST....I have similar tastes in sound signature as you DS and
 always found your evaluations pointing me i the right direction...now you can enjoy the MUSIC even more. get the
 new blu ray edition of CSNY1974 as a present to your self (and a blue ray if dont have one) amazing audio quality
 way better than cd visuals terrible but the sq is off the hook, really captures the musicality and harmonies of mr. s crosby still and nash.
 almost made me cry, so gorgeous and poingant, but i grew up through that era,and they nailed the spirit of the times
 in their music, in fact created it. this set is really a discovery...


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks Dr Blue will look for that blueray indeed.. I have been discovering some oldies but goodies as of late as well. Including this blast from the past. Way past my time but I have a new love for Frank Sinatra out of my ICAN..It is amazing to me how good these older recordings are even out doing a lot of the modern recordings..Listen to that immense stage and space in the recording itself. Best of Frank is a must own as far as I am concerned.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Congrats Ds. Made it through the tough stuff. Will totally be worth it in the end  I need to get my arse in gear and go back to finish my Psych Masters...


----------



## d marc0

Wow Ds. Time is really quick... I can still remember the time you decided to go back to school. Congrats mate!


----------



## MrEleventy

dsnuts said:


> Oh by the way I don't know how many of you guys are getting stuff from Light Harmonics but is it me or does that whole add a perk campaign just turn you off. Lol,, Just get me my DAP already!!!!!Thank goodness that campaign is going to be done..






drbluenewmexico said:


> yes, looking forward to your S5 report DS
> btw, im geeking OUT.  i think their perk campaign is
> deceitful and manipulative.  i wont have any part of them
> by the way everyone, the new CSNY1974 blue ray set
> ...




Agreed. I was alright with it at first but now I'm just tired of it. They really shouldn't be using Kickstarter/IGG to fund ALL of their projects. If you're a company that can develop and sell equipment like the DaVinci w/o the crowdfunding, cut the BS and do it properly instead of using your fan base as capitol. They get all the benefits of money, but without the pressure of dealing with loans so there's no incentive to really complete a project. Not saying this is what they're doing but this is a possible scenario, Company A offers up an awesome idea, takes in $500 grand. Makes themselves a CEO of a LLC company and pay themselves a CEO salary. Stall until money is in their own account via self-payment, bankrupt the company. On the hook for bad PR and runs away with 500 grand. Funding a Kickstarter means you're donating money. You are funding a company, not buying a product. I wish people would stop treating it as such. 

Phew, sorry about the rant. Had to get that off my chest, it's been bothering me.


----------



## Grayson73

Singolo price dropped to 7970 Yen.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B4%E3%83%AD-ZH-BX510-CS/dp/B00GPB58GO


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone try TTPOD T1E?  Hisoundfi is hyping them on Chinese thread.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm one of those who got sucked into the Light Harmonic craziness...I think the mentality is a bit like gambling, you expect a good payoff for a relatively small investment, and keep getting dragged in for the chance at an even better pay off for slightly more (and more,and more...). It's a bit like winning on a slot machine, then keeping feeding it to get more. We'll see if I get burned. Love the sound of GO1K, though the ui has problems.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I'm one of those who got sucked into the Light Harmonic craziness...I think the mentality is a bit like gambling, you expect a good payoff for a relatively small investment, and keep getting dragged in for the chance at an even better pay off for slightly more (and more,and more...). It's a bit like winning on a slot machine, then keeping feeding it to get more. We'll see if I get burned. Love the sound of GO1K, though the ui has problems.


 
 Sorry doctorjazz you got sucked into the Geek upgrade tunnel of upgrade madness. the final product may be excellent, the process is not
 fair to head-fi enthusiasts and should be discouraged.  of course, you may have the last laugh....meanwhile check out
 MARTA GOMEZ :  cantos de agua dulce  in superaudio.  amazing 3d recording, among the best digital ive heard..lyrical, gentle
 soothing stuff. on chesky records. amazon carries 
 ah, the quest continues.....for an audio experience that will blow your minds:  check out entheosound.com


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll check her out.thanks.


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys,
  
 The Altone 200 review is finally up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-t-peos-altone-200-review/465
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 
 
*CONCLUSION:* I’ve been looking forward to the day when T-PEOS finally releases a product that’ll satisfy my sound preference. I was spoilt by the H-200, thrilled by the H-300, and now satisfied with the Altone 200. I cannot stress enough how happy I am with the direction T-PEOS is heading. The Altone 200 is proof that these guys take customer feedback seriously and then strive to exceed expectations. Good on you T-PEOS!


----------



## dweaver

I think this little baby deserves some attention: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/DJ/Headphones/DJE-1500, I picked up a pair on a hunch and so far color me majorly impressed. I almost bought my pair from this ebay add http://www.ebay.com/itm/261509890465?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649, I offered the seller $129 and he countered with $145. Being in Canada the shipping and import taxes from ebay brought the price up close enough to retail I decided to just buy them from my local Axe Music store.
  
 Here is my last post in the main DJE xxxx thread:
  
 Used the DJE1500 today with my UE900 cable for my phone. I did get a bit of micro phonics (about the same as the UE900 so this is likely the cable). Sonically speaking the bass has settled after a night of burn in and right now and is close to perfect for me. It is enhanced but in a way that I really like, balancing impact with weight, texture, and decay that is very good. The midrange likewise is above average in detail retrieval and while slightly warm is note so much so that the dynamics suffer. Treble is detailed and energetic without crossing the line into becoming sharp or painful. The sound stage and imaging is also way above average. I have heard IEM's with better aspects than what I have just mentioned but not all in the same package.

 To be honest this is what I wanted when I bought the IE8 back in the day, the GR07 (original and MK2), JVC ZXxxx, Sony MDR-7550, EX1000, XBA3, XBA-H1 and H3, UE900, Etymotic HF3, TF10,... I think your getting the picture. That isn't to say this is better than all of these past IEM's because it isn't depending on what you want in an IEM. If sound stage is your think the IE8 will win, if detail retrieval is your thing then several of the BA based IEM's will win. If bass slam is your cup of tea then their are the Sony IEM's plus the JVC that will win. But the DJE1500 manages to hit every sweet spot on my particular list so far and does so while being more ergonomic and less susceptible to wind noise than the IE8 and the Sony's.

 Finally, when I went for my walk tonight I switched back to the original cable. It has similar microphonics as the UE900 cable which is above average but not perfect. I think fans of non microphone cables using an amp will really like this cable it certainly feels like it will fit the DJ sturdiness bill.

BTW I know I have been known to be fickle in the past. So take my early enthusiasm with a bit of grain of salt and wait for at least a week to see if my enthusiasm has wained. By then I will be ready to release a review of the IEM which will be more of my final verdict.
  
 From Tinyman's initial posts on the DJE2000 I wasn't to keen on throwing out the big bucks on that model and while at the store I did listen to the HDE2000 and HDE1500 full size headphones just in the hopes they might give me a glimmer of what the DJE1500 was going to sound like (no return policy on IEM's at the store...) The HDE2000 sounded eerily similar to Tinyman's description of the DJE2000 while the HDE1500 had much better mids in my opinion. So I took that as a sign and threw caution to the wind. So far the DJE1500 does indeed sound similar to the HDE1500 and I am tickled pink.


----------



## Shawn71

dweaver said:


> Used the DJE1500 today with my UE900 cable for my phone. I did get a bit of micro phonics (about the same as the UE900 so this is likely the cable.




Do you have VSD3S? Just to see the mmcx cable compatible with it....

Edit=>>> nevermind....it wont fit.


----------



## quisxx

The new vsonic mmxc is supposedly proprietary.


----------



## Shawn71

quisxx said:


> The new vsonic mmxc is supposedly proprietary.




Yeah if it fits UE900 then wont fit VSD3S...but compatible with shure removables and westones(UM and W40 lineups).....


----------



## cylpol1

Can someone recommend the best iem under 100 that is analytical and has bass emphasis


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

cylpol1 said:


> Can someone recommend the best iem under 100 that is analytical and has bass emphasis


 
  
 Analytical phones tend to be shy on bass and have an enhanced treble in order to increase perceived detail. Maybe you are trying to describe a V shaped signature (both bass and treble are enhanced). The Altone seems to fit that bill and it costs ~100$. I don't have it since i am not a fan of that signature but people that bought it seem fairly happy, check out the appreciation thread for more detailed descriptions.


----------



## twister6

cylpol1 said:


> Can someone recommend the best iem under 100 that is analytical and has bass emphasis


 
  
 Will be not an easy task to find something like this without touching EQ, at least I haven't come across with headphones I looked at.  Perhaps something more mid-centric with bass emphasis?  IM50 will fit that category, with a great impact of mid-bass punch and sub-bass extension, and detailed upper mids to deliver excellent vocals - not too bright in general; with removable cable for under $70 shipped.
  
 ... forgot, also MOE SS01 - they make drivers for IM50 and also similar design to another JVC model FXT90.  They tuned brighter, more mid-centric/reference.


----------



## Shawn71

skiesofazel said:


> Analytical phones tend to be shy on bass and have an enhanced treble in order to increase perceived detail. Maybe you are trying to describe a V shaped signature (both bass and treble are enhanced). The Altone seems to fit that bill and it costs ~100$. I don't have it since i am not a fan of that signature but people that bought it seem fairly happy, check out the appreciation thread for more detailed descriptions.




The cost of Altone200 is $125+$20 EMS shipping...and had pre-order price of $105 which was ended yesterday....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

twister6 said:


> Will be not an easy task to find something like this without touching EQ, at least I haven't come across with headphones I looked at.  Perhaps something more mid-centric with bass emphasis?  IM50 will fit that category, with a great impact of mid-bass punch and sub-bass extension, and detailed upper mids to deliver excellent vocals - not too bright in general; with removable cable for under $70 shipped.
> 
> ... forgot, also MOE SS01 - they make drivers for IM50 and also similar design to another JVC model FXT90.  They tuned brighter, more mid-centric/reference.


 
 what are the best upgrade cables for the IM50?  i found mine a little dark with the stock cables...thanks for your input here.


----------



## twister6

drbluenewmexico said:


> what are the best upgrade cables for the IM50?  i found mine a little dark with the stock cables...thanks for your input here.


 
  
 AT Japan makes a replacement cable (AT-HDC5/1.2), but it's very expensive ($90+) and similar to stock where as you know memory wire could be a PITA to constantly adjust.
  
 Lunashops makes replacement cables: http://www.lunashops.com/search.php?encode=YTo1OntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6MTA6ImltNTAgY2FibGUiO3M6MToieCI7czoxOiIwIjtzOjE6InkiO3M6MToiMCI7czoxODoic2VhcmNoX2VuY29kZV90aW1lIjtpOjE0MDU1MzM4Mjk7fQ==
  
 But one in particular that stands out, supposed to be high quality silver plated cable: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4257 , similar to HDC5/1.2 in quality.  I ordered that cable over a week ago and waiting to receive it.  Will definitely post my review/impressions in AT-IM thread since I will test it together with my IM03 and IM50.  I have a good feeling it will make sound brighter and a bit more efficient.  That's what other reported about HDC5/1.2 cable, and what I experienced when I got a similar silver-plated FiiO RC-SE1 cable (mmcx connector for UE900, W40, SE215/535 replacement).  Just wait another week or so, I will post my review once I get it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cylpol1 said:


> Can someone recommend the best iem under 100 that is analytical and has bass emphasis


zero audio carbo tenore

It's pretty flat and has a sub bass layer


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

hisoundfi said:


> zero audio carbo tenore
> 
> It's pretty flat and has a sub bass layer


 
  
 I wouldn't call it analytical though. It has above average detail retrieval but it's not the fastest phone out there and the treble is smooth. A KC06A might fit the description better with its boosted bass and treble.


----------



## Hisoundfi

skiesofazel said:


> I wouldn't call it analytical though. It has above average detail retrieval but it's not the fastest phone out there and the treble is smooth. A KC06A might fit the description better with its boosted bass and treble.


Good suggestion, but to me that's more of a v signature phone than the tenore. 

IMHO tenore is the closest thing I've heard to what he is saying he's looking for. 

Soundmagic e30 would be a good one also.


----------



## dweaver

twister6 said:


> AT Japan makes a replacement cable (AT-HDC5/1.2), but it's very expensive ($90+) and similar to stock where as you know memory wire could be a PITA to constantly adjust.
> 
> Lunashops makes replacement cables: http://www.lunashops.com/search.php?encode=YTo1OntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6MTA6ImltNTAgY2FibGUiO3M6MToieCI7czoxOiIwIjtzOjE6InkiO3M6MToiMCI7czoxODoic2VhcmNoX2VuY29kZV90aW1lIjtpOjE0MDU1MzM4Mjk7fQ==
> 
> But one in particular that stands out, supposed to be high quality silver plated cable: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4257 , similar to HDC5/1.2 in quality.  I ordered that cable over a week ago and waiting to receive it.  Will definitely post my review/impressions in AT-IM thread since I will test it together with my IM03 and IM50.  I have a good feeling it will make sound brighter and a bit more efficient.  That's what other reported about HDC5/1.2 cable, and what I experienced when I got a similar silver-plated FiiO RC-SE1 cable (mmcx connector for UE900, W40, SE215/535 replacement).  Just wait another week or so, I will post my review once I get it.


interesting site, I will likely buy an android cable for my DJE1500 from there.


----------



## twister6

dweaver said:


> interesting site, I will likely buy an android cable for my DJE1500 from there.


 

 Got those as well for my W40. In-line remote works great with my Note 2, playback/pause/skip with main multifunction button and volume up/down specific for android (not iOS).  The only catch, their cables with in-line remote/mic are just replacement OFC cables, not "enhacement" cables.  But I think they also have silver-plated audio cables with mmcx connectors.  Also, FiiO RC-SE1 will be a step up for your DJE1500, and those have a flexible memory tube instead of wire.  So, it holds the shape but doesn't need constant wire adjustment like IM50/IM03.  But microphonics is painful lol!!!
  
 Either way, lunashops is a reputable place, decent quality, and cheap prices.


----------



## Dsnuts

DOOOOONE!!WOOOOOT!!


----------



## waynes world

Congrats Ds! And congrats on THE BEST gyrational gif in existence!


----------



## Grayson73

VGP 2014 Summer rankings are up.  http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014_summer/vgp_p2_12.html
  
 IEM Gold winners are:
  
 AKG K3003
 Sennheiser IE-800
 Audio Technica ATH-CKR10 
 JVC HA-FX750
 Audio Technica ATH-IM70
 Shure SE112GR-A


----------



## Exesteils

grayson73 said:


> VGP 2014 Summer rankings are up.  http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014_summer/vgp_p2_12.html
> 
> IEM Gold winners are:
> 
> ...




Not surprised. Each of them are amazing for their respective price points. Even especially the 750 at it's current price.


----------



## Grayson73

For those that like the JVC Spiral Dot tips, the prices dropped.
  
 1060 Yen:
  
 Small - http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-S%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9S-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXOLE/
  
 Medium - http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-M%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9M-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXNOC
  
 Large - http://www.amazon.co.jp/JVC-%E4%BA%A4%E6%8F%9B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%94%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-L%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A4%E3%82%BA-EP-FX9L-B-%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00JSLXPUE


----------



## kova4a

grayson73 said:


> VGP 2014 Summer rankings are up.  http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014_summer/vgp_p2_12.html
> 
> IEM Gold winners are:
> 
> ...


 
 Why am I not surprised. The same old stuff a bunch of Western and Japanese brand flagships and overall the same brands every time. I wonder when will wee see something like Dunu, Vsonic, T-Peos, Astrotec etc. included in this elitist "awards". Nothing against the winners but this kind of handpicking of "renowned" brands is getting old.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Congrats Ds! And congrats on THE BEST gyrational gif in existence!


 
 +1


----------



## Hisoundfi

grayson73 said:


> VGP 2014 Summer rankings are up.  http://www.visualgrandprix.com/vgp2014_summer/vgp_p2_12.html
> 
> IEM Gold winners are:
> 
> ...


No havi? 
No ostry? 
No Dunu? 
No Pistons? 

Rigged


----------



## drbluenewmexico

twister6 said:


> AT Japan makes a replacement cable (AT-HDC5/1.2), but it's very expensive ($90+) and similar to stock where as you know memory wire could be a PITA to constantly adjust.
> 
> Lunashops makes replacement cables: http://www.lunashops.com/search.php?encode=YTo1OntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6MTA6ImltNTAgY2FibGUiO3M6MToieCI7czoxOiIwIjtzOjE6InkiO3M6MToiMCI7czoxODoic2VhcmNoX2VuY29kZV90aW1lIjtpOjE0MDU1MzM4Mjk7fQ==
> 
> But one in particular that stands out, supposed to be high quality silver plated cable: http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4257 , similar to HDC5/1.2 in quality.  I ordered that cable over a week ago and waiting to receive it.  Will definitely post my review/impressions in AT-IM thread since I will test it together with my IM03 and IM50.  I have a good feeling it will make sound brighter and a bit more efficient.  That's what other reported about HDC5/1.2 cable, and what I experienced when I got a similar silver-plated FiiO RC-SE1 cable (mmcx connector for UE900, W40, SE215/535 replacement).  Just wait another week or so, I will post my review once I get it.


 
 COULDNT or wouldn't wait, i ordered b\my lunashop upgrade cable this morning!  now for slow wait for delivery from hong kong...to new mexico...


----------



## dweaver

Psst... These really do kick some serious buttocks. Everything I was hoping for in the XBA-H3. I don't care that they only have a single dynamic driver it a damn good one... My review is starting to percolate in my head, hopefully I will have something this weekend.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dweaver said:


> Psst... These really do kick some serious buttocks. Everything I was hoping for in the XBA-H3. I don't care that they only have a single dynamic driver it a damn good one... My review is starting to percolate in my head, hopefully I will have something this weekend.



I can't wait to read it!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > AT Japan makes a replacement cable (AT-HDC5/1.2), but it's very expensive ($90+) and similar to stock where as you know memory wire could be a PITA to constantly adjust.
> ...




Funny, did the exact same thing...see who gets it first!


----------



## smith

grayson73 said:


> For those that like the JVC Spiral Dot tips, the prices dropped.
> 
> 1060 Yen:
> 
> ...




I would love to get the large tips.... What's the best way to order if you live in the UK?


----------



## Shawn71

hisoundfi said:


> No havi?
> No ostry?
> No Dunu?
> No Pistons?
> ...




Vsonic?
T-PEOS?
:mad:


----------



## nehcrow

dsnuts said:


> DOOOOONE!!WOOOOOT!!




 Haha Ramelia... many tears were shed when I heard that live!
 Too bad I've overplayed it now


----------



## Grayson73

smith said:


> I would love to get the large tips.... What's the best way to order if you live in the UK?


 
 Tenso.  http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/buy/address.html#amazonjp


----------



## marone

7s cameron said:


> My friend has literally shorted out cables on all of his IEMs. So he's looking for a pair around $100 that has detachable cables. Any suggestions?




If you are handy with an iron and wire strippers, you can make any IEM or can into one with detachable cables.


----------



## twister6

drbluenewmexico said:


> COULDNT or wouldn't wait, i ordered b\my lunashop upgrade cable this morning!  now for slow wait for delivery from hong kong...to new mexico...


 
  
 Got it today ($40 silver plated cable from lunashops for IM03/IM50)!!!  Just took a bunch of pictures and will post a review in the next day or two in IM0x thread 
  
 As an early impression: amazing build quality, snappy connectors with a perfect fit, soft cable shield (no springy effect), cable feels strong, goes over you ears without a need for ear hook guides and stays around your ear thanks to a chin slider, hardly any microphonics effect.  Sound quality - DEFINITE improvement!  But I would consider it more appropriate for IM03 rather than IM50.  With IM03 (using UE900 tips) the sound gets brighter, like a veil lifted off (and IM03 with a stock cable is great to begin with), you hear more definition and details in sound across the entire frequency range.  The change is not just subtle, but actually noticeable.  But improvement with IM50 (using hybrid tips) wasn't as tolerable for my taste because of a very simple reason - overwhelming bass. IM50 has enhanced bass to begin with, but now it's borderline basshead quantity.  You get the same enhanced details but sub-bass became a little too much for me which took away focus from upper mids.  Still well controlled bass without spilling over, but just a bit too overpowering.
  
 Will do more listening and some burn in (from my experience, cable goes through some burn in settling as well), and then will post my final thoughts about it.


----------



## Shawn71

Anybody having a habit of checking the polarity of after-market cables?before using them....


----------



## Exesteils

shawn71 said:


> Anybody having a habit of checking the polarity of after-market cables?before using them....



 Derp


----------



## Baycode

Did myself a favor and bought the new Fidelio X2
  
 Should be here, on my desk in this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also about to buy a HD600.
  
 My wallet didn't feel light this much ))  I think I am going to burn some cardboard HP and iem boxes to heat myself in the upcoming winter time


----------



## nehcrow

baycode said:


> Did myself a favor and bought the new Fidelio X2
> 
> Should be here, on my desk in this week
> 
> ...


 
 Fidelio X... 2? Where?


----------



## Baycode

nehcrow said:


> Fidelio X... 2? Where?


 
  
 Couldn't find it on the planet except Istanbul/Turkey


----------



## nehcrow

baycode said:


> Couldn't find it on the planet except Istanbul/Turkey


 
 :O Do let us know how they sound!


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> Anybody having a habit of checking the polarity of after-market cables?before using them....




I do with a multimeter ever since my first TF10 cable arrived reverse polarity. The eBay cable makers often (with cheap labour) mould the plastic ear hoops the wrong way. So in some cases it wasn't the person who soldered it.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> I do with a multimeter ever since my first TF10 cable arrived reverse polarity. The eBay cable makers often (with cheap labour) mould the plastic ear hoops the wrong way. So in some cases it wasn't the person who soldered it.




Yes not 100% AM cables are polarity matched as the respective mfr's.....

TY H20 for the response.....


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> I do. They aren't always accurate on sound, as cable pairings can be as volatile as Amps or sources, but knowing their build quality, variations between batches and even customer feedback is good to know beforehand.




Ok yeah sure...hope you have'nt faced any polarity mis-matches in any cables.....

TY Exesteils,for the response.....


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Got it today ($40 silver plated cable from lunashops for IM03/IM50)!!!  Just took a bunch of pictures and will post a review in the next day or two in IM0x thread
> 
> As an early impression: amazing build quality, snappy connectors with a perfect fit, soft cable shield (no springy effect), cable feels strong, goes over you ears without a need for ear hook guides and stays around your ear thanks to a chin slider, hardly any microphonics effect.  Sound quality - DEFINITE improvement!  But I would consider it more appropriate for IM03 rather than IM50.  With IM03 (using UE900 tips) the sound gets brighter, like a veil lifted off (and IM03 with a stock cable is great to begin with), you hear more definition and details in sound across the entire frequency range.  The change is not just subtle, but actually noticeable.  But improvement with IM50 (using hybrid tips) wasn't as tolerable for my taste because of a very simple reason - overwhelming bass. IM50 has enhanced bass to begin with, but now it's borderline basshead quantity.  You get the same enhanced details but sub-bass became a little too much for me which took away focus from upper mids.  Still well controlled bass without spilling over, but just a bit too overpowering.
> 
> Will do more listening and some burn in (from my experience, cable goes through some burn in settling as well), and then will post my final thoughts about it.


 

 Just to add, since it was mentioned to check polarity (L/R) mismatch to verify new cable.  Just checked 3.5mm connector T (tip, Left ch), R (ring, Right ch), S (sleeve, GND) against 2pin keyed connectors of IM series (left pin signal, right pin ground).  Everything matches perfectly in this lunashops cable.  Furthermore, going from original cable to a new silver-plated cable, the impedance went down from 0.9 ohm to 0.6 ohm, pure wire results in lower resistance, obviously.
  
 After a few hours of burn in with IM03, my impressions in sound improvement are still the same as before.  Though a sound is brighter now, without pushing toward sibilance, I think the biggest impact is in low frequency improvement with a sharper attack of mid-bass, and more rumble in sub-bass.  If anything, sub-bass is where it benefits the most with additional dimension to it's texture.  Also, the same improvement was a bit overwhelming in IM50 where sub-bass got a little too much for my taste.


----------



## Shawn71

TY twister6!.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

shawn71 said:


> TY twister6!.....


 
 yes, thank you twister6!! appreciate your research.  since i love sub bass
 I'm still excited about the upgrade cable improving my IM50s....we shall see.
 its nice to have a choice!...


----------



## twister6

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes, thank you twister6!! appreciate your research.  since i love sub bass
> I'm still excited about the upgrade cable improving my IM50s....we shall see.
> its nice to have a choice!...


 

 In case if you missed it, the full review was posted here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593


----------



## Dsnuts

The color of Louis Lake is a jade green color. Sometime in your life you must visit this magical of places. Breathtaking don't quite describe this place. Loved this place, was a bit far for a road trip but was worth it for me.
  
 I think the most unnerving aspect of being on the road is the wild animals that seem to gravitate toward the road for some reason. Almost hit, Deer, Elk, ground hog, fox, rabbit, cows and most certainly killed rabbits, a few ground hogs and thousands upon thousands of insects just to make it to this place and back. Glad to be home.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> The color of Louis Lake is a jade green color. Sometime in your life you must visit this magical of places. Breathtaking don't quite describe this place. Loved this place, was a bit far for a road trip but was worth it for me.
> 
> I think the most unnerving aspect of being on the road is the wild animals that seem to gravitate toward the road for some reason. Almost hit, Deer, Elk, ground hog, fox, rabbit, cows and most certainly killed rabbits, a few ground hogs and thousands upon thousands of insects just to make it to this place and back. Glad to be home.


 
  
  
 That place looks very majestic!!! Which state is that? Nice photo!!! Surreal.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I didnt have time to load my own photos as I just got home about 5 hours ago, this is a pic off the net and this photo is not a touch up it literally looks just like this in Banff Canada..An hour alway from Calgary. We spent the night at this park and this particular lake is Lake Louis. There is a giant hotel overlooking this lake but why would you not want to sleep under the stars around this part of the Rocky Mountains. I have never seen a more picturesque scene.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Well I didnt have time to load my own photos as I just got home about 5 hours ago, this is a pic off the net and this photo is not a touch up it literally looks just like this in Banff Canada..An hour alway from Calgary. We spent the night at this park and this particular lake is Lake Louis. There is a giant hotel overlooking this lake but why would you not want to sleep under the stars around this part of the Rocky Mountains. I have never seen a more picturesque scene.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> The color of Louis Lake is a jade green color. Sometime in your life you must visit this magical of places. Breathtaking don't quite describe this place. Loved this place, was a bit far for a road trip but was worth it for me.


 
  
 Awesome dude! I'm glad you had a chance to witness that incredible beauty!
  


> I think the most unnerving aspect of being on the road is the wild animals that seem to gravitate toward the road for some reason. Almost hit, Deer, Elk, ground hog, fox, rabbit, cows and most certainly killed rabbits, a few ground hogs and thousands upon thousands of insects just to make it to this place and back. Glad to be home.


 
  
 Lol unnerving yes! A few summers ago on one of the Gulf Islands when racing down a very steep road on my bike at around 35mph, a deer ran out onto the road. It saw me bearing down on it at the very last second and did a four-hoof skid and stopped as I whipped by mere few inches away. I ride down those hills _much_ more slowly now!


----------



## dweaver

You were in my backyard DS, I live in Calgary.

Rabbits and gophers (ground hog to you) get run over quite regularly here. Deer and such are not fun to hit though so glad nothing bad happened on your trip.

Lake Louise sure is a beautiful location, glad you were able to take it in.


----------



## Dsnuts

We was driving last night and the highways through Wyoming is barren as it gets. The eerie blackness of night and just your headlights. If it wasn't for our high beams I would have missed the two eyes that was looking at us on the middle of the road. Was a fox I had to swerve in order to not hit the damn thing.  Evidently people are killed all the time by road kill. I don't know if you guys see them crosses on the side of US highways but that indicates someone died on the road and I bet it was trying to avoid or by striking a larger animal.
  
 Your flying down the highway going 75mph especially at night you have a split second to react. Something smaller like a fox can damage your car to the point where your stuck in the middle of nowhere, or worse yet make you crash your vehicle..  The best thing to do in this situation is trail a big truck.. I can't count the amount of road kill I saw on the road.  By tailgating a big rig they make so much noise that it usually scares the animals from getting on the road or even worse if there is a bigger animal it wont phase a big truck.. We was in a mid sized van and I still didn't feel our family was protected from road kill. Lol. So I learned a lot on this trip. How to survive on a long road trip..


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> You were in my backyard DS, I live in Calgary.
> 
> Rabbits and gophers (ground hog to you) get run over quite regularly here. Deer and such are not fun to hit though so glad nothing bad happened on your trip.
> 
> Lake Louise sure is a beautiful location, glad you were able to take it in.


 

 I live in Colorado and we have comparable locations here as well but was nice to see a different part of the Rockies. Them mountains in Banff are amazing.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

congratulations DS on an epic journey.  I'm sure it was good for your soul ears and brain!
 now you can really hear the sounds of silence again!
  
 good for you taking good care of yourself and family!
  
 cheers!


----------



## ericp10

After a long break, finally put the ASG-.2 (with BTG silver/copper cables) back in my ears. Still fits right up there with the best that I've heard. With this, the CKR9, FX850, and V6 I am in audio bliss with IEMs. Hope VI still clearly wins in headphones, but that ThinkSound on-ear and Mikros are right behind it! Wonderful time to be in this hobby! By the way, the Cardas Ear Mirror sounds wonderful with the FXD80 tips.


----------



## waynes world

Nice update eric! I'm surprised (but not really) to see that you are still appreciating the mikros - cool. I have been really enjoying my good 'ol cks1k's lately. Such a big, bold, layered sound all around. I know it's "colored", but i guess I like that. Anyway, I gotta try me the likes of the ckr9's or fx850's one of these days to hear where it's really at!


----------



## Baycode

Fidelio X2 in the office


----------



## Exesteils

Wow... Just. Wow.


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> Wow... Just. Wow.




No,its a BIG WoW....If I wear them people call me Im real Head weight person.


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> Fidelio X2 in the office




I know where ur office at....If you dare enough , just leave your office/ur cabin unlocked,just for today.:tongue_smile:


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Nice update eric! I'm surprised (but not really) to see that you are still appreciating the mikros - cool. I have been really enjoying my good 'ol cks1k's lately. Such a big, bold, layered sound all around. I know it's "colored", but i guess I like that. Anyway, I gotta try me the likes of the ckr9's or fx850's one of these days to hear where it's really at!


 
 We will make that happen for you waynes world buddy!


----------



## Dsnuts

I hope Philips decide to actually sell the X2 in the US instead of holding out on them for over a year.. Still no real release for the L2.. A damn shame..I will definitely have to look into getting a X2 when it is more available.. How they sound??


----------



## dweaver

+2, I really like the write-ups on the L2 but damn near impossible to find...


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> We will make that happen for you waynes world buddy!


 
  
 Yes, just keep filling my head with accolades for those iems and sooner or later I will cave!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Yes, just keep filling my head with accolades for those iems and sooner or later I will cave!




Did you check out the custom cable in the FX850's thread yet? Absolutely beautiful


----------



## nehcrow

waynes world said:


> Yes, just keep filling my head with accolades for those iems and sooner or later I will cave!


 
 Hey wayne! Do you think C&C BH adds much to the Colorfly C3? Seriously considering picking up a C3 and I'm thinking the C3 might be a bit lonely


----------



## kova4a

nehcrow said:


> Hey wayne! Do you think C&C BH adds much to the Colorfly C3? Seriously considering picking up a C3 and I'm thinking the C3 might be a bit lonely


 
 I'm not wayne but I don't think the c3 + bh is such a great combo. Maybe wait a bit more for the e11k. Anyway, the c3 on its own is great enough for portable use and easily better than a clip.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dweaver said:


> +2, I really like the write-ups on the L2 but damn near impossible to find...


 
 +3 one used pair got sold on head-fi, new ones available in Turkey and Italy i hear..maybe
 they are just a legend, a fable created to make us lust for yet another upgrade. the X1s
 were once the toast of the site, but now...


----------



## nehcrow

kova4a said:


> I'm not wayne but I don't think the c3 + bh is such a great combo. Maybe wait a bit more for the e11k. Anyway, the c3 on its own is great enough for portable use and easily better than a clip.


 
 Nice! I know the C3 performs very admirably at the $100 pricepoint, but is worth stepping up to the C&C BH for an extra $100


----------



## MrEleventy

nehcrow said:


> Nice! I know the C3 performs very admirably at the $100 pricepoint, but is worth stepping up to the C&C BH for an extra $100


 Take a look at the topping nx1, $50 and compares favorably to the bh.


----------



## nick n

Not in output power far as i recall it is way down in comparison. Case specific for what you'd be driving I suppose.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 i gots something gud for ya'll coming REAL soon. Stay tuned. hoho


----------



## sfwalcer

Oh and HYPED for those X2!!!
  
 Even though Philips is a knucklehead with those utterly STUPID non-removable pads of theirs tyme and tyme again. GRRR!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I'm really hoping I get the FX850 or the L2 for my birthday... Maybe I'll even get both!


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> I'm really hoping I get the FX850 or the L2 for my birthday... Maybe I'll even get both!


 

 ^
 What a greedy mofo, i'll die A happy man with just those FX850s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Philips has lost me tbh. MEH!!! But still interested. : P


----------



## Shawn71

baycode said:


> Fidelio X2 in the office




It appears small to me when I hide the wrist and headband.....looke like very close-up view of wide bore IEM.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really hoping I get the FX850 or the L2 for my birthday... Maybe I'll even get both!
> ...



What did they do to lose you?


----------



## MrEleventy

7s cameron said:


> What did they do to lose you?


nonremoveable pads. Again.


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> What did they do to lose you?


 
  
 +


mreleventy said:


> nonremoveable pads. Again.


 
 ^
 EXACTLY!!!
  
 Don't wanna beyatch about it but how difficult is it to make pads removeable these days??? Shouldn't that be by default along with detachable cables for an IEM/ Cans that are over $200???
  
 Maybe i just have high standards but.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Philips don't listen to their customers whatsoever so Fff that.


----------



## dweaver

Anyone have experience with this cable?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251390482338&alt=web

I bought their standard Samsung replacement cable for $15 and it works great with my LG G2 for volume and song selection but it like my UE900 iPhone cable looses bass and more importantly treble detail in comparison to the original DJE1500 cable.

I am hoping someone has had experience with this cable or one very close to it that can say whether it will fit my bill or not.

BTW still working my DJE1500 review but I can say it is the best dynamic IEM I have owned period. I literally had to go back to all my past reviews and update my ratings because of this IEM. It is a borderline bass head IEM with the best midrange and treble I have heard in that class of headphones and has an excellent sound stage and imaging to boot.

My review is delayed simply because I want to do the IEM justice and I wanted to make sure I was past the infatuation stage.


----------



## dweaver

I took the long silence to mean no one had tried this cable so went ahead and ordered one since I want the sound quality of the original cable but love having the full control android/Samsung cable.


----------



## doctorjazz

Tried the Lunashop cable for IM70, didnt like the sound out of the box, gonna try burning it for a kazillion hours (at least), see what happens...


----------



## dweaver

The original cable with the DJE1500 good is so darn good I just can't settle for anything less sound wise. Aside from having no mic and buttons for my phone it is the nicest cloth cable I have ever owned I love how it is rubber coated after the Y split. For anyone wanting just a straight stereo cable I doubt a replacement "upgrade" cable would even be necessary. I just hope this android upgrade cable manages to be as good, an IEM this good only deserves the best.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Tried the Lunashop cable for IM70, didnt like the sound out of the box, gonna try burning it for a kazillion hours (at least), see what happens...


 
 the Lunashop upgrade cable for IM50/70 way better after 24 hours burn in, a different species!  treble way less frizzy, bass tamed and sub bass enhanced and balanced.  in fact, getting really good on my IM50, but still needs more burn in for details to come out in iem.  
 definitely worth the cost!


----------



## 3stun

I heard Zero Audio Tenore are especially good for fermale vocals, how about the new Doppios?
 Are they better or the same in this regard?


----------



## Ap616

3stun said:


> I heard Zero Audio Tenore are especially good for fermale vocals, how about the new Doppios?
> Are they better or the same in this regard?


 
 Tenore IS great for females vocals! I haven't heard the Doppios so I can't help you out there, but I would guess they are as well. The TTPOD T1-E are fantastic with female vocals too like the Tenore.


----------



## Dsnuts

3stun said:


> I heard Zero Audio Tenore are especially good for fermale vocals, how about the new Doppios?
> Are they better or the same in this regard?


 

 The resolution of the Doppios are playing at a higher level over the Tenors. For the money the Doppios is one of those earphones that people have to experience. I found out later that they sound incredible with more power that synergize with them..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> The resolution of the Doppios are playing at a higher level over the Tenors. For the money the Doppios is one of those earphones that people have to experience. I found out later that they sound incredible with more power that synergize with them..


 
 +1
 what power sources are you liking with the Doppios these days DS????
 btw, i picked up an iPad Retina after auditioning the whole Apple portable line, and found it had way way better sound than the new
 iPad Air, or IPod touch, and a great dac and headphone gain in it.  very very nice for streaming music over Yamaha Pro500s and SoundMagic HP100s
 without any additional amp. fabulous really!!! really great for portable movie watching and you tube music videos!!


----------



## Dsnuts

This is one of those things where I wish instead of describing how fantastic the Doppios sound I could just throw the source I am using them with to my friends. Here take a listen for yourself. Lol. My ICAN and my DX90. They sound great with just the DX90 but throw the ICAN in between and it sounds like heaven has opened it's gates. Just amazing detail clarity and resolivng sound that is unique to the Doppios. Astounding really.. I am more than a happy camper with the ICAN. It literaly jumps the SQ for every source for every headphone and earphone. I was using my SRH1540 with them the other day using my NFB-5s dual WM8741 as a source. 

This has to be my absolute best sounding source to headphone chain combo I own.. The lush nature of the SRH1540 added with the authority of the ICAN and the musical nature of dual WM8741s. This mixture of sound and performance set a new bench mark for me and 4 hours later I found myself wondering if it can get any better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh by the way Dr blue. If you havent tried the new custom firmware form Lurker0.. You need to install his version of the 2.1 international firmware on your DX90. 

For anyone that owns the DX90..Seriously it is the best sounding firmware I have heard to date.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Oh by the way Dr blue. If you havent tried the new custom firmware form Lurker0.. You need to install his version of the 2.1 international firmware on your DX90.
> 
> For anyone that owns the DX90..Seriously it is the best sounding firmware I have heard to date.


 
 where do i find that Lurker0 firmware for the DX90? haven't upgraded it since it came, will this upgrade still work?
 thanks for the tips, appreciate it!


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> where do i find that Lurker0 firmware for the DX90? haven't upgraded it since it came, will this upgrade still work?
> thanks for the tips, appreciate it!


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/697035/ibasso-dx90-dual-sabre-1st-page-to-reformat-latest-fw-download-general-information/7350#post_10744272 The download link is on this post.
  
 Unzip this image and throw it in your DX90 drive instead of your card.  Once installed.. Go into settings, advanced. Update firmware.. Click on update firmware. Let it install and it will shut off. Once back on go back into your settings, advanced.  Reset.. Reset your DX90. It will erase all your previous settings.
  
 Simple as this. You will have a modded firmware that optimizes the DX90 from fonts. Speed. Sound.


----------



## ZGant

Hi everyone, I am looking for an upgrade from my re0. I seek more detail, more bass and subbass and maybe livelier vocals. From what i read it is narrowed down to ZA doppios and TE-05. What would be the better choice? Any other suggestions are also welcome ( a friend will be returning from japan in 2 weeks so things at amazon.jp would be easier for me to get)
  
 To be clear, i dont expect to get basshead levels of bass. I just want it to be more pronounced. Clarity and detail are more important for me.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > where do i find that Lurker0 firmware for the DX90? haven't upgraded it since it came, will this upgrade still work?
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697035/ibasso-dx90-dual-sabre-1st-page-to-reformat-latest-fw-download-general-information/7350#post_10744272 The download link is on this post.
> 
> Unzip this image and throw it in your DX90 drive instead of your card.  Once installed.. Go into settings, advanced. Update firmware.. Click on update firmware. Let it install and it will shut off. Once back on go back into your settings, advanced.  Reset.. Reset your DX90. It will erase all your previous settings.
> 
> Simple as this. You will have a modded firmware that optimizes the DX90 from fonts. Speed. Sound.


 
 Thanks for the link and upgrade instructions.  i am downloading right now, and will install it asap. I'm excited!  what
 a treat to improve the sound and functionality of the already great DX90!!!! MANY thanks..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697035/ibasso-dx90-dual-sabre-1st-page-to-reformat-latest-fw-download-general-information/7350#post_10744272 The download link is on this post.
> 
> Unzip this image and throw it in your DX90 drive instead of your card.  Once installed.. Go into settings, advanced. Update firmware.. Click on update firmware. Let it install and it will shut off. Once back on go back into your settings, advanced.  Reset.. Reset your DX90. It will erase all your previous settings.
> 
> ...


 
 GREAT DOGWALK discoveries doctor jazz!  WOOF WOOF WOOF!  more please!!!!!
 re RS portable gear: haven't heard Ifi hp amp DS has, but all of my RS amps have great depth and power and clarity that transcends all the other portable amp and amp dacs i have. love to get a RAPTOR someday, although not portable..and they all have lifetime warranty!!  RAY is a gentleman also and has great customer service and deserves all of our support!! he once sent me a unit on my birthday before i paid for it because it was my birthday i ordered it on!


----------



## mikaveli06

dsnuts said:


> Oh by the way Dr blue. If you havent tried the new custom firmware form Lurker0.. You need to install his version of the 2.1 international firmware on your DX90.
> 
> For anyone that owns the DX90..Seriously it is the best sounding firmware I have heard to date.


this sounds great. Installed last nite. This and asg2.5 and im content


----------



## doctorjazz

Attempted the installation, copied the file on to the main drive, but when I updated firmware, it didn't reboot. Shut it off and turned it on myself. System info just says V2.1.0 (I haven't updated software since I got it, think that means I had 2.0). Any way to tell if I have this on the DX90?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Attempted the installation, copied the file on to the main drive, but when I updated firmware, it didn't reboot. Shut it off and turned it on myself. System info just says V2.1.0 (I haven't updated software since I got it, think that means I had 2.0). Any way to tell if I have this on the DX90?


 
 the system info tab under advanced settings should give you the current firmware numbers.  did you press reset after you rebooted the dx90?
 i got the iBasso 2.1 version from their website loaded, which plays fine, but i haven't been able to get my machine to recognize the International
 custom 2.1 yet.  well, its a new day, i will try again this morning.!!  good luck!


----------



## dweaver

Here is a copy of my review of the DJE1500
  
 Over the years I have owned and reviewed a number of IEM's and headphones, being a positive person my reviews generally err on the side of generosity. This IEM forced me to go back through my reviews and adjust my ratings. The overall package and sound of the DJE1500 required it to be separated from everything else or I wouldn't be doing it justice. It is the first 5 star rating I have ever given. Now this doesn't mean I might not hear another IEM that is better but as of now it is the best dynamic based IEM I have heard, PERIOD... Now having said that I want to remind everyone that it is the perfect IEM sound for me not everyone else. For people wanting massive bass these won't do, similarly for those who love bright, or detail above all else again this IEM will not meet your needs. But for anyone wanting a good healthy dose of ALL OF THE ABOVE I think you might find the DJE1500 fits the bill.
  


  
*Accessories:*
 As far as accessories goes you get the standard combinations of silicone single flange tips, and one set of Comply tips with the wax catcher. While the included tips work I am not a huge fan of Comply tips and found the bullet shape of the default tips not super suited for my ears. So I ended up testing Sony hybrid or UE wide mouth tips with great success. The Sony tip will give you a darker more subdued midrange and treble sound compared to the original tips while the UE tip allows more midrange and treble detail through.
  
 This IEM uses the same detachable cable system as Shure, UE900, and several other manufacturers which will allow for cheap 3rd party cable replacements or expensive high end cable alternatives. Personally I have tried the UE900 blue iPhone cable and a Samsung S4/5 Android cable successfully but both reduced the treble detail detracting from the IEM sound, but may be perfect for anyone who find treble energy to tiring. In regards to the original cable, it offers a slightly to long a cable for portable use but is manageable due to it's extremely soft cloth covering and soft easy to manage memory wire section, it looks damn near perfect for the intended DJ audience. I have to say the quality of this cable out ways any length or non mic qualms I have. It sounds fantastic and works well on my home desktop rig as well as off my LG G2 phone. Microphonics are not perfect but above average in my opinion. The original cable may never have to be "upgraded" for users looking for just a straight stereo connection. I have actually ordered a $90 upgrade Samsung Android cable in the hopes I can get the same quality of sound as the original cable while having the controls and mic on my phone because I couldn't accept the difference in quality from my existing 3rd party cables vs the original.
  


  
  
*Design*
  
 One thing I really find cool about this IEM is it's ability to transform from an over ear to a regular down ear IEM. It accomplishes this through a dial that allows you to adjust where the cable is positioned in regards to the IEM's shape. Here are some pictures of the various positions.
  


  
    
  
*Sound*
  
 So how does it sound? In one word FANTASTIC!
  
 I have owned a plethora of high end IEM's over the years ranging from the Sennheiser IE8, UE Triple-fi 10, UE900, Earsonics SM3, Sony MDR 7550, Sony EX1000, Sony XBA-H1/H3, Sony XBA3, and more. Almost all of these have been sold by me because of one short coming or another that just started to bother me. Some had great detail but were two fatiguing or lacked bass presence, others had amazing sound stages but at the expense of the midrange, some had almst everything right sonically but were ergonomically challenging or susceptible to wind noise while out and about.
 The DJE1500 has managed to fit almost every single check mark I want in an IEM and where it falls down simple manageable 3rd party accessories can address the problem.
  
*Bass* - The bass in these is north of neutral but in a very expansive and enjoyable way. It does not just have massive bass slam which can be fatiguing and it manages to have great texture and decay so other instruments like Cello's, bass guitars, and the lowest registers of a piano sound wonderful while still making drums sound awesome. The only music I find the bass a bit over cooked is electronic sub bass. The bass of the DJE1500 is not overly mid-bass or sub-bass oriented but fairly linear albeit slightly boosted over the other ranges.
  
*Midrange* - The midrange is nicely neutral to maybe ever so slightly forward. Tip choice can affect the upper midrange though. When using UE tips for example some artists who strongly enunciate S's can come across as borderline sibilant but with the default tips or the Sony hybrids this is not an issue. I find the midrange to be engaging and detailed but never so detailed or analytical as to be boring.
  
*Treble *- The treble is clear and detailed especially with the UE tips but never fatiguing in my experience. I love how instruments like cymbals are reproduced. They have nice sizzle and crash without becoming strident or shouty. The treble is about in the same place audibly as the midrange.
  
*Sound Stage and imaging *- The sound stage and imaging of this headphone is simply off the charts. It is in the same range as the best Sony IEM's and the IE8 but without the veiled midrange of the IE8 or the wind noise and quirky ergonomic issues of the Sony's and the IE8. I was continually amazed at how drawn into classical music I was with these. The sound stage was nice and broad with good depth and fantastic instrument placement. I was similarly impressed with well done classic rock, jazz, Celtic, and other genres. This IEM reminded me why I like this area so much.
  
*Final Thoughts*
  
 This IEM while not necessarily better than the IEM's I have mentioned has for me struck the best balance of detail, sonic signature, imaging, sound stage, ergonomics,  build quality, and after market component options to get a perfect 5 star rating. In regards to the Sony IEM's in particular this IEM sounds the closest to the MDR-7550 but with deeper harder hitting bass and better treble, a perfect blend between the EX1000 and the 7550. When I bought the Sony XBA-H1 and H3 I was hoping both would be what the DJE1500 ultimately is in this regard.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Good stuff, and my interest is raising on those Pions but is still holding out for the VSonic VSD5s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If they were like under $100 i might cop a set but i am even more picky these days with my IEMs so for $150 they better blow my mind off (which i doubt it will from your impressions). haha


----------



## waynes world

Great review @dweaver! You definitely have piqued my interest. I'm not sure that "bass north of neutral" would work for me, but I'm gonna keep my eyes open for them anyway. Thanks!


----------



## dweaver

They are bassy out of the box but it settles down quite a bit after a few days. I have never had an IEM that sounds so good for classical. The bass is stunning for kettle drums and cellos.

Aside from some music that I think has overly enhanced bass I find these to just sound full for most of my music. They may be a bit north of neutral in the bass but not at the expense of the rest of the music. The only people who will have to think hard about this IEM are people who really prefer neutral to bass light signatures.

Compared to the Mikros 90 with the pinhole mod I would say the 1500 is slightly harder hitting and slightly deeper sounding, so north but not lots north. It really does fall somewhere in between the MDR7550 and EX1000.


----------



## dweaver

Hey that's cool, I have never had my name in the Thread title before!! Thanks DS


----------



## Dsnuts

Well deserved my friend. A discovery is a discovery. It took a great review, I have to have something for the guys to read in order to put you in the title. Was what I was waiting for. Lol..Those Pioneers sound intriguing in deed.
  
 Off topic. I did my Brianwavz S5 review. More like a rant than a review but I hope Brainwavz take it to heart. I like the S5 but I feel I am getting more picky now a days. I never thought them treble spikes would get to me but. When your listening for them and you hear them. It has to be mentioned.
  
 Brainwavz need to get themselves a pair of ATH-CKR9s.. It exactly what they were trying to go for in that sound..http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s5-in-ear-headphones/reviews/11388


----------



## DannyBai

I do like the sound of the Pioneers but the $150 tag keeps me from pulling the trigger.  I'll keep it on my wish list and see if the prices go down anytime soon.  Thanks for that kick ass review dweaver.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> Hey that's cool, I have never had my name in the Title thread before!! Thanks DS


 
 ^
 O'rly!!!??? Let me try my luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Worthy of "discovery" i guess............ Da' hyped TTPOD T1-E:
  

 ... AUDIOPHILE BASSHEADS REJOICE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ******************************************WARNING*******************************************
  
 If you are a flatter TOTLer/analytical type of audiophile STAY CLEAR OF THESE TTPODs cuz these got BASS!!!
  
 But thank god it is quality bass that is punchy with pretty good texture and depth to it. PHEEEEW.
  
 I was worried when i read from the latest comments that they sound "warm" and piss_ton-esque but the bass of these got pretty good speed, clarity, punch, and attack to them UNLIKE the overly warm/thick slowish bass of the piss_tons. So yes these have a big, bold, and deep bass to them that is of the "rounder" sounding variant which means the woofers comes out to play more (more intrusive if you will but doesn't really bleed much into the mids/highs) than say the more subtle/ tamers sub bass that is in Zero Audio tenores/ Fostex TE-05s.
  
 Speaking of mids and highs, no part of the sonic spectrum is really recessed on these TTPODs but it is just that the bass is lifted/ elevated if you will along with the treble which gives them a more V-shape sound to their presentation. But in truth everything just comes out to play in spades is alls, hence why i say these are "audiophile basshead IEMs" or what i like to call TOTALphile material cuz nothing is really missing in the sound. The mids of these TTPODs are lush and forward with very good micro details and definition to it, along with an above average soundstage so there is a good sense of instrumental separation and 3Dness, while there is some slight mid bass bloat, that "rounder" bass variant i was talking about earlier it is nonetheless very punchy, with good speed and attack that reaches deep into the sub bass regions without being boomy down under (overall pretty damn tight all around). The treble/ highs also have great extension and is almost borderline bright cuz it reaches up there without getting too hot. It could use some smoother shimmery refinement up top that's for sure but i do hear some nice sparkle, so from top to bottom these TTPODs give you all that you can handle.
  
 From what i posted above it appears that such a sonic presentation might sound kinda' fatiguing no??? Welp yes and no, no in that these TTPODs have the proper staging which encapsulates and presents the sound in an atmospheric manner without it sounding overly overpowering/ in your face is that makes any sense (referring to the powerful, thicker and more fatiguing sound of the JVC FX200). LoL  I also said yes cuz the highs/treble can get slightly hot at times due to its extension, hence poorly mastered female vocals in Asian pop tracks can be a bit fatiguing for some that are sensitive to bright highs. It never gets to the point of being sibilant or overly bright/hot as with the JVC FX40s though, but more along the lines of the GR07 BEs/ slightly less bright than the ATH CKS1000s.
  
 Alright that's some of my observation so far, and i didn't differentiate the TTPOD T1 to the T1-Es above cuz both are cut from the same tuning cloth but the T1-E are simply more refined from top to bottom. The bass of the original T1s sounds more slow, even more round/ less tight, and less punchy/ deep esp. in the sub bass, the mids are not as lush/ less micro details and not as high def, while the highs are slightly more tamed (which can be a good thing for some that don't like a high reaching treble). Therefore, due to these attributes the background of the original T1s actually sound a bit darker/ laidback in comparison, while the T1-Es are brighter/ more energetic. It is DEAD OBVIOUS that both are tuned in a very similar manner but just with more refinements added from top to bottom.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TTPOD-T1E-Bass-Hi-Fi-Definition-Dual-Dynamic-Professional-In-ear-Earphones-/291180214894?pt=US_Headphones&var=&hash=item43cbb17a6e


----------



## doctorjazz

Pioneer does sound interesting, hmmmmmm....nice review.


----------



## Dsnuts

Both you guys made it. Was time to change the heading for the discovery thread.
  
 Oh by the way I recently read on another thread that the Doppios are starting to take off in Japan for some reason. Sold out in a lot of places is the word. So for guys that own them. Consider yourselves lucky to own a pair.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> Both you guys made it. Was time to change the heading for the discovery thread.
> 
> Oh by the way I recently read on another thread that the Doppios are starting to take off in Japan for some reason. Sold out in a lot of places is the word. So for guys that own them. Consider yourselves lucky to own a pair.


 

 ^
 LMAO was just trollin' but good to be on board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Those TTPOD T1-E is good stuff not just for the price, but for folks that have owned audiophile basshead IEMs such as the ATH CKS1000s, KEF M200, higher end JVCs etc these don't really best them. Though these are in the same league or even bests a lot of the bass IEMs i have reviewed before so....
  
 Good to be in this hobby these days fo' sho, cuz peanuts will buy you some sweet pea_pods TTPODS. haha


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> Both you guys made it. Was time to change the heading for the discovery thread.
> 
> Oh by the way I recently read on another thread that the Doppios are starting to take off in Japan for some reason. Sold out in a lot of places is the word. So for guys that own them. Consider yourselves lucky to own a pair.




About time imo. Zero Audio really does get too little love from the general public, especially their higher end models


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> Those TTPOD T1-E is good stuff not just for the price,
> 
> Though these are in the same league or even bests a lot of the bass IEMs i have reviewed before so....
> 
> Good to be in this hobby these days fo' sho, cuz peanuts will buy you some sweet pea_pods TTPODS. haha




I agree man! 

Anyone else interested in the TTPOD T1-E or on the fence about them, just go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed. And I'll back sf up!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I agree man!
> 
> Anyone else interested in the TTPOD T1-E or on the fence about them, just go for it. I don't think you'll be disappointed. And I'll back sf up!


 

 ^
 Thanks for the support, but i wasn't the one that hyped them to the high heavens. haha
  
 Think the OG hypester needs to stand up for these lowly Pea_Pods Es. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 i was just a victim of his hype is alls.


----------



## waynes world

Great writeup Sf! They are stupid cheap as well. Everyone get some TTPOD's lol!
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It never gets to the point of being sibilant or overly bright/hot as with the JVC FX40s though, but more along the lines of the GR07 BEs/ slightly less bright than the ATH CKS1000s.


 
  
 It funny, but the CKS1000's highs are good for me now. I'm not sure if it's burn in, or hearing loss, or the tips I'm using on them, but I'm digging them and the highs are never a problem for me. I could never quite get to that point with the BE's though (even after extensive burn in), and not a friggin' chance with the FX40's.
  
 Anyway, to the important question: how do you like the TTPOD's compared to the almighty KC06's?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am officially jump starting this thread because it has been way too dormant for my liking. I was going to headline the S5 but I decided against it as it is not truly discovery material. It is so damn close to being something special but them treble peaks get under my skin. I don't know what is worse. An earphone that is consistently sibilant or something like the S5 that is 95% sibilant free only to have the sibilance rear it's ugly head on some of the best vocal tracks..So close.
  
 I am glad there is more fuel for the fire. You guys need to continue discovering as there is so much to discover..I was browsing on Amazon the other day and saw them TTPODs they look cool enough but wanted to wait till I read some reviews on them.. Glad they sound good.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> It funny, but the CKS1000's highs are good for me now. I'm not sure if it's burn in, or hearing loss, or the tips I'm using on them, but I'm digging them and the highs are never a problem for me. I could never quite get to that point with the BE's though (even after extensive burn in), and not a friggin' chance with the FX40's.
> 
> Anyway, to the important question: how do you like the TTPOD's compared to the almighty KC06's?


 

 ^
 Think i have posted it many tymes on the Chinese Gear thread that i prefer the KC06 even over my once beloved VSonic GR07 BEs due to my sources and how well those Ostriches gel with them so...
  
 Think it is suffice to say this.....


> ^
> Personally i prefer the KC06 over both the T1E and even the GR07 BE these days cuz my main portable sources (i.e my Nokia N9) has a weak sauce amp, but they gel CRAZY well with the Ostry KC06 and drives them beautifully with some slight power left. My cellphone can't drive the T1E loud enough to sound amaze balls that's fo' sho.
> 
> But really it comes down to personal preferences and sound siggys tbh, if you want a deep, bassy and a clear fun musical sound from top to bottom the T1E is your budget-fi key to audio nirvana. But if you want a musical sound that has very good quality bass with ample quantity that is ALSO a bit analytical with amaze ball wide sound staging/ good 3Desque atmosphere and is crazy easy to drive you can't really go wrong with the Ostry KC06.
> ...


 
 ^
 How's THAT for comparison.


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Thanks for the support, but i wasn't the one that hyped them to the high heavens. haha
> 
> Think the OG hypester needs to stand up for these lowly Pea_Pods Es.
> ...


twas me


----------



## vlenbo

dweaver said:


> They are bassy out of the box but it settles down quite a bit after a few days. I have never had an IEM that sounds so good for classical. The bass is stunning for kettle drums and cellos.
> 
> 
> Aside from some music that I think has overly enhanced bass I find these to just sound full for most of my music. They may be a bit north of neutral in the bass but not at the expense of the rest of the music. The only people who will have to think hard about this IEM are people who really prefer neutral to bass light signatures.
> ...



You should most definitely try the ckr9s.

They'll probably be similar to the pioneers though, except with a slightly more forward upper midrange, best bass texture, speed, rumble, impact, and strength, while retaining a great layering and imaging like the pioneers (though the treble is more relaxed than your description of the pioneers).

On secons thought, audition them whenever possible, thats a better way of handling things. 


I've got to purchase the pioneers soon, their price is tempting. Nice review 

I'm glad the changes made to the thread's title. It's finally a time where newcomers to the audio world choose their next best option in the iem world.


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> twas me


 

 ^
 Here comes da' guilty one. Brace yourself for those incoming hype rocks!!!


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Here comes da' guilty one. Brace yourself for those incoming hype *rockets*!!! :tongue_smile:




Just a quick fix.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Think i have posted it many tymes on the Chinese Gear thread that i prefer the KC06 even over my once beloved VSonic GR07 BEs due to my sources and how well those Ostriches gel with them so...
> 
> Think it is suffice to say this.....
> ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

T1e, ermagerd that mug will put a ton of great sound in your ears for a super reasonable price. I prefer mine over the GR07BE and my ostriches, so to each their own. 

I think it's the evolution of the headphone industry catching up to my beloved GR07BE. It's bitter sweet. 

I know my iems yall, and I know it all comes down to what flavor tea you prefer. Well, I gotta say I prefer those "tea one eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" 

Cheers


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Just a quick fix.


 
 ^
 irk, dem rockets are getting some SERIOUS hype from those analytical TOTL flatters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lets see hoe those unfolds.....
  
  


waynes world said:


>


 
 ^
 glad that was helpful but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...PIG ON THIS!!!   


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                                                                  ........ sexcee sf for ya'!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Okay, so I got a little chubbed about those tea pots, but hey meng, it's pretty **** to have something that punches with the big dogs for $35 usd. 

Speaking of which, I've been jamming kz ed special edition (special ed lol) all weekend and they are a powerhouse iem also. Build quality on these is good for $100, let alone the measly $13 I paid for them.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> irk, dem rockets are getting some SERIOUS hype from those analytical TOTL flatters.
> 
> Lets see hoe those unfolds.....
> ...


----------



## sfwalcer

hisoundfi said:


> T1e, ermagerd that mug will put a ton of great sound in your ears for a super reasonable price. I prefer mine over the GR07BE and my ostriches, so to each their own.
> 
> I think it's the evolution of the headphone industry catching up to my beloved GR07BE. It's bitter sweet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


hisoundfi said:


> Okay, so I got a little chubbed about those tea pots, but hey meng, it's pretty **** to have something that punches with the big dogs for $35 usd.
> 
> Speaking of which, I've been jamming kz ed special edition (special ed lol) all weekend and they are a powerhouse iem also. Build quality on these is good for $100, let alone the measly $13 I paid for them.


 
 ^
 LMAO just to put them into proper prospective, mine that is.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5490#post_10764151 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/100x100px-LS-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
> 
> sfwalcer
> Master Troll
> ...


 
  
  
  
  


vlenbo said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...


 
 ^
 Nah don't think you will need those TTPODs in your collection since you already own so many $pendy/ capable gears but if you wanna hear what $30-$50 get you these days that is a very technically capable from top to bottom/ musical/ fun and bass centric IEM from China these days, those TTPOD T1-E can't do no wrong.


----------



## dweaver

Those TTPODS do look cool as all get out but the android cable I ordered have chewed up my budget for the time being LOL. I will be having a big sale pretty soon to free up space at home and possibly some cash to try a few of these new IEMs


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> Those TTPODS do look cool as all get out but the android cable I ordered have chewed up my budget for the time being LOL. I will be having a big sale pretty soon to free up space at home and possibly some cash to try a few of these new IEMs


 

 ^
 Those crystal clear TTPODS don't just look cool, they are SOOOOOO damn comfy as well. Similar design as the JVC FXZ200 but is much much lighter/ has better fit/seal. Very consistent and zero hassle whatsoever with very good isolation to boot as well. One of the most comfy/ EZ to wear IEMs i have tried so far.
  
 And compared to these monster milk machines.....
... best way to wear them for me in order to achieve proper fit/seal without the stupid longggggg arse ear guides getting in the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For those that still own the Brainwavz R3 try this method out with some soft double flange tips meng. Sonically really good stuff and deserves some belated hype tbh.


----------



## nick n

SF : those Tpods do look amazing.
 Can you tell me if they seem to do better at any particular genre. What genre seems to suit them best? Been hitting up a fair bit of various classical and jazz so curious. I know people may associate classical with lightweight but it can have some of the most demanding ranges out there top to bottom ( got a TELARC label disc here with an actual warning on it about ruining speakers ). And doesn't matter if the cans are warmer so long as the details are there.
  
 And am I correct thinking I read somewhere the rear ports are not vented at all?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Thanks for the support, but i wasn't the one that hyped them to the high heavens. haha
> 
> Think the OG hypester needs to stand up for these lowly Pea_Pods Es.
> ...


 
 Me too and I'm glad for it! as they're my fave. Yay, @Hisoundfi! lol
 A little more energy than the Tenore in all the upper registers is nice and tighter, yet slightly more impactful, bass is great too. More fun yet still close to & technical like the Tenore. I just want lots of people to hear these cause they are that good to me, especially for the price.
  
 The B3 are good too but not as much my style, burn-in is definitely helping doe. They are just a bit brighter and a big step bass lighter than something like the T1-E or (my)Tenore. I had to go back to the original tips for shallower but sealed fit & a little extra oomph. Highs have settled a little, around 10 hours total listening and burn-in so far. So not at 200 yet like Baycode and them say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


dsnuts said:


> I am officially jump starting this thread because it has been way too dormant for my liking. I was going to headline the S5 but I decided against it as it is not truly discovery material. It is so damn close to being something special but them treble peaks get under my skin. I don't know what is worse. An earphone that is consistently sibilant or something like the S5 that is 95% sibilant free only to have the sibilance rear it's ugly head on some of the best vocal tracks..So close.
> 
> I am glad there is more fuel for the fire. You guys need to continue discovering as there is so much to discover..I was browsing on Amazon the other day and saw them TTPODs they look cool enough but wanted to wait till I read some reviews on them.. Glad they sound good.


 
 The T1-E were what I was kinda hoping the HA-FXD80s would be for me when I got them a month to a month & a half ago. Those are too bright, and they kinda hurt physically in my opinion even with the Auvio tips I got, though better. The TTPODS look cool, sound fantastic, are relatively cheap, and the fit is out of this world for me in comfort and security. Anyone wanting to read my impressions/mini review for some more info on the T1-E along with sf's can see it here:
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/5370#post_10757123*
  
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> T1e, ermagerd that mug will put a ton of great sound in your ears for a super reasonable price. I prefer mine over the GR07BE and my ostriches, so to each their own.
> 
> I think it's the evolution of the headphone industry catching up to my beloved GR07BE. It's bitter sweet.
> 
> ...


 
 Lol
  


dweaver said:


> Those TTPODS do look cool as all get out but the android cable I ordered have chewed up my budget for the time being LOL. I will be having a big sale pretty soon to free up space at home and possibly some cash to try a few of these new IEMs


 
 They be beast!!
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> *Those crystal clear TTPODS don't just look cool,* *they are SOOOOOO damn comfy as well*. Similar design as the JVC FXZ200 but is much much lighter/ has better fit/seal. *Very consistent and zero hassle whatsoever* with very good isolation to boot as well. One of the most comfy/ EZ to wear IEMs i have tried so far.


 
 You beat me to those statements man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


nick n said:


> SF : those Tpods do look amazing.
> Can you tell me if they seem to do better at any particular genre. What genre seems to suit them best? Been hitting up a fair bit of various classical and jazz so curious. I know people may associate classical with lightweight but it can have some of the most demanding ranges out there top to bottom ( got a TELARC label disc here with an actual warning on it about ruining speakers ). And doesn't matter if the cans are warmer so long as the details are there.
> 
> And am I correct thinking I read somewhere the rear ports are not vented at all?
> ...


 
 They work good for all genres with me so far. I tried a little orchestra/classical though, and it seemed pretty good.
 They seem to be just for aesthetics. If I look real close there is no little holes. They really are a sight imho. Sf speaks truth as well!


----------



## DcPlusOne

Hello, 

I am currently using Astrotec A7X (dual balanced armature). Was wondering if the TTPOD T1e / Ostriches or anything along that price range like 30USD - 70USD compliments or will be on par with the Astros? 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Hisoundfi

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those crystal clear TTPODS don't just look cool, they are SOOOOOO damn comfy as well. Similar design as the JVC FXZ200 but is much much lighter/ has better fit/seal. Very consistent and zero hassle whatsoever with very good isolation to boot as well. One of the most comfy/ EZ to wear IEMs i have tried so far.
> 
> And compared to these monster milk machines.....
> ...


That pic looks more like a medical device to drain fluid from your ear than an iem. It belongs on a Russian space mission or something.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO E11K on sale @ penon for $65. 

 http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-E11K


----------



## waynes world

I'll look in the chinese thread for the answer, but how's the isolation on the POD's?


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> I'll look in the chinese thread for the answer, but how's the isolation on the POD's?


Isolation is great on them. They are fabulous for commuting, that is if you don't mind the look of two tiny jet engines petruding from your skull. I think they look super dope, but others who prefer the more subtle variety won't care for them.


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> Isolation is great on them. They are fabulous for commuting,* that is if you don't mind the look of two tiny jet engines petruding from your skull.* I think they look super dope, but others who prefer the more subtle variety won't care for them.


 
  
 You mean something like this?
  

  
 Cool - I'm in!
  
 And that's great that they isolate well. They might be good gym iems


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Both you guys made it. Was time to change the heading for the discovery thread.
> 
> Oh by the way I recently read on another thread that the Doppios are starting to take off in Japan for some reason. Sold out in a lot of places is the word. So for guys that own them. Consider yourselves lucky to own a pair.


 
 lucky me!!!  the singles are reported to be dropping in price, get a set of those while you can, love em!


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> lucky me!!!  the singles are reported to be dropping in price, get a set of those while you can, love em!


 
 Finally ordered myself a pair of those Sigolos.


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those crystal clear TTPODS don't just look cool, they are SOOOOOO damn comfy as well. Similar design as the JVC FXZ200 but is much much lighter/ has better fit/seal. Very consistent and zero hassle whatsoever with very good isolation to boot as well. One of the most comfy/ EZ to wear IEMs i have tried so far.
> 
> And compared to these monster milk machines.....
> ...


 
  
 Just heard from Audrey, R3 has been updated with memory wire removed   Should have it soon for review...


----------



## ericp10

Replacement Altone 200 in. Some of the best instrument separation I've heard for under $120. Lots of clarity with very good sub-bass. Need to compare it the Doppio (and first Altone 200) when I get home. Impressed right now. They seemed to have fixed the bugs and problems I had with the first one (bad cable and bad cable connection are two glaring problems with the first one). More to come.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> Isolation is great on them. They are fabulous for commuting, that is if you don't mind the look of two tiny jet engines petruding from your skull. I think they look super dope, but others who prefer the more subtle variety won't care for them


 


waynes world said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, sounds and looks about right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The TTPOD's isolation is good, but not as good as the Tenore(great in isolation to me) in my opinion. I would say it's above average though. Assuming the SHE3590 is average and KC06 below average. The fit is a little shallower, more comfortable, and they just STAY PUT compared to the Tenore. Build quality really sturdy too; they would make fantastic gym iems in my opinion with their bass and all these other factors taken into account. Hope you go for em' Wayne!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The altone200 replacements came in. I'm guessing many of the pre-orders were a dud, including mine. New impressions will change the way you guys feel about them. They are incredible now that I have a pair that work.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those crystal clear TTPODS don't just look cool, they are SOOOOOO damn comfy as well. Similar design as the JVC FXZ200 but is much much lighter/ has better fit/seal. Very consistent and zero hassle whatsoever with very good isolation to boot as well. One of the most comfy/ EZ to wear IEMs i have tried so far.
> 
> And compared to these monster milk machines.....
> ...


 


 Haha look at them! Those things were terrible in the way of fit, honestly the length of those guides was simply not on.

 They'd hit my shoulders and dislodge. I believe the newer batches had it removed.

 .


----------



## ericp10

So,  my replacement Altone 200 most definitely has more bass (especially sub-bass) than the first one. And the highs seem to be a bit brighter, but not too bright. I hear more clarity and instrument separation. The sound is fuller than the first one. And there's a chin slider with a better feeling cable. So I think T-Peos has been reading and tweaking this product.  The bass is glorious now and makes the head phone sound like a vintage hi-fi system with wonderful refinement. The clarity is not on the level of the Doppios, but I have started the burn-in process. I believe more clarity will come out of this earphone, but it's not far off. Clearly one of the best values of any earphone under $150. This is a winner (using stock blueish transparent tips with red insides.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Finally ordered myself a pair of those Sigolos.


 
 congratulations Danny!  i take with me all the time when I'm out and about....
 great traveling iem!


----------



## Dsnuts

Was browsing fleabay and I landed on this dodad. I have to admit it is one sexy amp.
 Anyone know anything about this company. This amp looks like it is in direct competition with Fiio's stuff. Might be even better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-new-Cayin-C5-Stylish-Portable-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Amplifier-/121401846940?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c441d2c9c


----------



## nick n

dsnuts said:


> Was browsing fleabay and I landed on this dodad. I have to admit it is one sexy amp.
> Anyone know anything about this company. This amp looks like it is in direct competition with Fiio's stuff. Might be even better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-new-Cayin-C5-Stylish-Portable-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Amplifier-/121401846940?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c441d2c9c


 
 are those specs accurate
 "Rated output power: *800mW + 800mW* (32Ω load)"






 Nearly a watt per channel ? That's up there with C&C XO2 territory.
  
 Wonder how much of the 11 volts it is able to throw at your cans
 Wow.
 Thanks for posting this beauty up DSNUTS
  
 This might fry some of your iems to small scorched raisins if you are not careful/


----------



## Dsnuts

I am seriously tempted to try out this bad boy..It should be fine for Iems on low gain.. With Fiio coming out with some new portable amps and this thing popping up on ebay. I never heard of this company though they seem to make some high end tube amps http://cayin.com/ Distribute through Hong Kong. Tempting in deed.


----------



## neuromancer

Very interesting indeed with that much power on tap.  Shenzen carries the Cayin Spark C6,  but only 135mw  per channel.
  
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/cayin-spark-c6-wm8741-dac-portable-headphone-amplifier-for-apple-iphone-ipad-ipod.html


----------



## nick n

Also seems to use a relay to engage the output even.
  
 BTW that design is _supposed_ to be 80's looking.


----------



## Exesteils

nick n said:


> Also seems to use a relay to engage the output even.
> 
> BTW that design is _supposed_ to be 80's looking.




I can see that. With the boxy design, cream color motif and that dial.


----------



## nick n

Some word they will have a portable player out this year, the N6.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I am seriously tempted to try out this bad boy..It should be fine for Iems on low gain.. With Fiio coming out with some new portable amps and this thing popping up on ebay. I never heard of this company though they seem to make some high end tube amps http://cayin.com/ Distribute through Hong Kong. Tempting in deed.


 
 I agree with you, it looks really interesting.
  
 Over here Cayin is a pretty well known producer among the audiophile crowd but I never knew they make portable headphone amplifiers. Their prices on regular sepaker amps are very high in Europe.......


----------



## Dsnuts

For the sake of science. I went ahead and purchased one. All indications are that this may be a solid portable amp with a crap ton of power on tap. The pedigree to pull it off. Not to mention looks stunning and hopefully better in person.. Will start a dedicated thread on it. Super excited. I will put it up against my 2stepdance and ICAN..Fingers crossed that it will sound as good as it looks.
  
 Started a thread on this here. http://www.head-fi.org/t/729545/the-new-cayin-c5-portable-power-house


----------



## bhazard

This might overtake the NX1 as a new budget amp king.
  
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
  
 Same amp chip as the NX1, but with bass boost, for not much more $.


----------



## Shawn71

bhazard said:


> This might overtake the NX1 as a new budget amp king.
> 
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
> 
> Same amp chip as the NX1, but with bass boost, for not much more $.




Not sure how this one (sap 5) live upto expectaions.....based on ClieOS's review on 2 earlier models from SMSL which are one lower and other upper (model #wise) to sap5. :rolleyes:....link below.

 http://www.inearmatters.net/2014/05/impression-smsl-sap-4s-and-sap-7.html?m=1


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya ClieOS wasn't all that impressed with the SAp 4 and 7. it seems. I was looking at the SAp5 the other day was considering getting one to try out but then I read about Fiios new E11K.. I will probably get a E11K when available for the US market.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Ya ClieOS wasn't all that impressed with the SAp 4 and 7. it seems. I was looking at the SAp5 the other day was considering getting one to try out but then I read about Fiios new E11K.. I will probably get a E11K when available for the US market.


 
  
 Penonaudio already has it for $65: http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-E11K.  Don't have too much experience or need for amp (just had dac/amp E18 and A200p for smartphone), but once I got Havi B3Pro I - amping was a necessity to drive it to full potential.  Don't have too much point of reference, but damn E11K makes everything sound sweeter   Need to check with MICCA when it's going to be available in US/Amazon, I heard very soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Amps make a clear difference especially very capable ones. I use my 2Stepdance and most recently my ICAN. Both have thrown SQ into overdrive for me and now I want a portable one that I can lug around either with my X3 or DX90..
  
 I used to own the E11 and that was actually very capable for being a cheaper amp. I am looking forward to the E11K,.


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Amps make a clear difference especially very capable ones. I use my 2Stepdance and most recently my ICAN. Both have thrown SQ into overdrive for me and now I want a portable one that I can lug around either with my X3 or DX90..
> 
> I used to own the E11 and that was actually very capable for being a cheaper amp. I am looking forward to the E11K,.





Will a cheaper amp make any diference for dx90 though?


----------



## Shawn71

nihontoman said:


> Will a cheaper amp make any diference for dx90 though?




Not sure of other cheaper HP amps as I dont have any in my possession nor dx90, so cant comment about them either....but E11 is an bang for the buck gear that will do the justice,imo.......


----------



## 3stun

Hi guys,
 Which of the findings discussed in this thread recently would you recommend to a lover of forward sound, slightly on the bright side, detailed and transparent enough, but also with a decent bass for rhytmic music (but not overpowering), with energetic guitars and lively vocals, up to the point of beint "screamy"?
 The major point is forward, "in-your-face" sound and intimate soundstage, with a feeling of being "on-the-stage" with musicians.
 Zero Audio, Ostry KC06, Heaven V, maybe JVC FXT90?


----------



## Ap616

3stun said:


> Hi guys,
> Which of the findings discussed in this thread recently would you recommend to a lover of forward sound, slightly on the bright side, detailed and transparent enough, but also with a decent bass for rhytmic music (but not overpowering), with energetic guitars and lively vocals, up to the point of beint "screamy"?
> The major point is forward, "in-your-face" sound and intimate soundstage, with a feeling of being "on-the-stage" with musicians.
> Zero Audio, Ostry KC06, Heaven V, maybe JVC FXT90?


 
 Hmm, out of that list I would say the FXT90 and KC06 are both balanced agressively. Not really Zero Audio Tenore if that's what you mean. Or do you mean like Doppios & Singolos as well?
 I don't know much about those two or the Heaven V. Someone else will probably chime in.


----------



## 3stun

ap616 said:


> Hmm, out of that list I would say the FXT90 and KC06 are both balanced agressively. Not really Zero Audio Tenore if that's what you mean. Or do you mean like Doppios & Singolos as well?
> I don't know much about those two or the Heaven V. Someone else will probably chime in.


 
 Thanks for your input, yes I mean all Zero Audio line, not just Tenore.
 Maybe Fostex 05 as well. Any other alternatives priced under $150 (used or new) are welcome.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

shawn71 said:


> Not sure of other cheaper HP amps as I dont have any in my possession nor dx90, so cant comment about them either....but E11 is an bang for the buck gear that will do the justice,imo.......


 
 the Filo MONT BLANC E12 sounds good with the dx90 with headphones that need an extra boost to control the bass!
 however better amps like the Ray Samuels Emmeline sound even better with the dx90.  it responds to the quality
 you put in and out of it...


----------



## Dsnuts

nihontoman said:


> Will a cheaper amp make any diference for dx90 though?


 

 I hooked up the E11 to my X3 and I was pleasantly surprised. It is a much more powerful, wider sounding X3. Fiio makes some great gear for not much money. The aspect I really like about amps in general is that they change up the way your stock DAP sounds giving you a completely different flavor of sound and ability..Usually larger, deeper stage, better separation, higher end sound and the ability to feed your cans and iems to the fullest. I have no doubts the E11K will be a nice addition to any dap..
  
 Even them Topping NX1s which sell for less than $40 on ebay make a sound difference..Both the X3 and the DX90 have capable amp section specially my DX90 but it is nice to change up the sound and add some juice in the power department. Out of my ICAN it sounds world class is the best way to put it.


----------



## Dsnuts

3stun said:


> Hi guys,
> Which of the findings discussed in this thread recently would you recommend to a lover of forward sound, slightly on the bright side, detailed and transparent enough, but also with a decent bass for rhytmic music (but not overpowering), with energetic guitars and lively vocals, up to the point of beint "screamy"?
> The major point is forward, "in-your-face" sound and intimate soundstage, with a feeling of being "on-the-stage" with musicians.
> Zero Audio, Ostry KC06, Heaven V, maybe JVC FXT90?


 

 Try out a ATH-CKR-9. Will be worth your cash. Skip A,B,C go straight to Z.


----------



## 3stun

dsnuts said:


> Try out a ATH-CKR-9. Will be worth your cash. Skip A,B,C go straight to Z.


 
 Thanks! Seems like an interesting iem to try out.
 You make my wallet cry, though.
 Besides, I've got narrow ear channels, not sure if they would fit.
 I'd prefer something with tube-like design, like Ortofon or Final Audio.


----------



## Shawn71

drbluenewmexico said:


> the Filo MONT BLANC E12 sounds good with the dx90 with headphones that need an extra boost to control the bass!
> however better amps like the Ray Samuels Emmeline sound even better with the dx90.  it responds to the quality
> you put in and out of it...




Ok...looks like RS is an ultimate upgrade over FiiO.....but yeah FiiOs are budget kings for budget-fiers...


----------



## Exesteils

3stun said:


> Thanks! Seems like an interesting iem to try out.
> You make my wallet cry, though.
> Besides, I've got narrow ear channels, not sure if they would fit.
> I'd prefer something with tube-like design, like Ortofon or Final Audio.


 

 Zero Audio has the same design


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out a Zero Audio singolo. The Tenors is good but have a lot of people complaining of spotty QC issues with them.


----------



## Ap616

3stun said:


> Thanks! Seems like an interesting iem to try out.
> You make my wallet cry, though.
> Besides, I've got narrow ear channels, not sure if they would fit.
> I'd prefer something with tube-like design, like Ortofon or Final Audio.



^
Lol

I don't think the FXT90 would be a bad option. They're somewhat intimate, aggressive, and bright. They could be what you're after, and supposed to be pretty comfortable too! KC06 is probably less intimate and has less bass though they are supposed to be fairly bright sounding as well. Plus if isolation is a factor I wouldn't go the Ostry route. I think Exesteils has or has tried the KC06A.

Exesteils is right about the Zero Audio design though I don't think they classify as aggressive and shouty-ish. 

Or yeah, try D's suggestion. I don't know much about the Singolos presentation and signature.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ap616 said:


> ^
> Lol
> 
> I don't think the FXT90 would be a bad option. They're somewhat intimate, aggressive, and bright. They could be what you're after, and supposed to be pretty comfortable too! KC06 is probably less intimate and has less bass though they are supposed to be fairly bright sounding as well. Plus if isolation is a factor I wouldn't go the Ostry route. I think Exesteils has or has tried the KC06A.
> ...


 
  
 The T90s are a really nice IEM....and they are comfortable. Their only flaw, imo, is how they sometime recreate s's and t's more or less as static than the letter itself...well at least both my pairs do [that's how much I like em....bought two, just in case  ]. Maybe it's due to my sources, but the NarMoo S1 doesn't have that issue with the same songs, so...I don't know. *shrug*


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I hooked up the E11 to my X3 and I was pleasantly surprised. It is a much more powerful, wider sounding X3. Fiio makes some great gear for not much money. The aspect I really like about amps in general is that they change up the way your stock DAP sounds giving you a completely different flavor of sound and ability..Usually larger, deeper stage, better separation, higher end sound and the ability to feed your cans and iems to the fullest. I have no doubts the E11K will be a nice addition to any dap..
> 
> Even them Topping NX1s which sell for less than $40 on ebay make a sound difference..Both the X3 and the DX90 have capable amp section specially my DX90 but it is nice to change up the sound and add some juice in the power department. Out of my ICAN it sounds world class is the best way to put it.


 
 plus one..


----------



## 3stun

dsnuts said:


> Try out a Zero Audio singolo. The Tenors is good but have a lot of people complaining of spotty QC issues with them.


 

 Actually I was leaning towards Doppio, they're getting some nice reviews here as super-detailed and bright.


----------



## 3stun

b9scrambler said:


> The T90s are a really nice IEM....and they are comfortable. Their only flaw, imo, is how they sometime recreate s's and t's more or less as static than the letter itself...well at least both my pairs do [that's how much I like em....bought two, just in case  ]. Maybe it's due to my sources, but the NarMoo S1 doesn't have that issue with the same songs, so...I don't know. *shrug*


 

 What kind of T90 are you talking about? Beyerdynamic T90?


----------



## B9Scrambler

3stun said:


> What kind of T90 are you talking about? Beyerdynamic T90?




The JVC HA-FXT90s that were part of the primary focus of the response I quoted...


----------



## Dsnuts

3stun said:


> Actually I was leaning towards Doppio, they're getting some nice reviews here as super-detailed and bright.


 
  
 It is a very nice iem. Not as forward as you wanted in your original description of likes in a sound but yes. The Singolos are more colored in that they are technical while having the bass end. The Doppios are detail monsters and while they are very sensitive they are more prone to correct synergy to sound best with various sources and amps. Imagery on the Doppios are amazing. The one that perfectly hit your sound description is the CKR-9 but Doppios are excellent detailed iems. More neutral type signature but one of my favorite neutral presentations for certain.


----------



## DannyBai

Well, I had the Pioneer DJE1500's for a couple of days but returning them because I can't get a proper fit to stay in place.  The cable is long and the memory wiring kind of sucks.  Awesome feature is that the housing turns to fit over ear or hanging down.  Too bad neither worked for me.  Sounds really good though with some big bass.  Doesn't beat any of my favorite sets like the CKR9-10, H3 or the FX850 so it's not worth keeping when I can't get it to fit.  Definitely worth the $150 price in sound.  Some of the best staging I've heard to date.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Well, I had the Pioneer DJE1500's for a couple of days but returning them because I can't get a proper fit to stay in place.  The cable is long and the memory wiring kind of sucks.  Awesome feature is that the housing turns to fit over ear or hanging down.  Too bad neither worked for me.  Sounds really good though with some big bass.  Doesn't beat any of my favorite sets like the CKR9-10, H3 or the FX850 so it's not worth keeping when I can't get it to fit.  Definitely worth the $150 price in sound.  Some of the best staging I've heard to date.


 
  
 What the  FX850other cable didn't work with it   ?


----------



## DannyBai

I tried that cable, Oyaide, H3 and the eBay silver cable. Smallish housing and sort of an odd design just didn't work. 850 cable was the best but those huge connectors get in the way. I tried my best with it. I'm sure it will work fine for others.


----------



## Jnjy

dsnuts said:


> Was browsing fleabay and I landed on this dodad. I have to admit it is one sexy amp.
> Anyone know anything about this company. This amp looks like it is in direct competition with Fiio's stuff. Might be even better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-new-Cayin-C5-Stylish-Portable-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Amplifier-/121401846940?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c441d2c9c




Wow OPA134


----------



## Jnjy

3stun said:


> Hi guys,
> Which of the findings discussed in this thread recently would you recommend to a lover of forward sound, slightly on the bright side, detailed and transparent enough, but also with a decent bass for rhytmic music (but not overpowering), with energetic guitars and lively vocals, up to the point of beint "screamy"?
> The major point is forward, "in-your-face" sound and intimate soundstage, with a feeling of being "on-the-stage" with musicians.
> Zero Audio, Ostry KC06, Heaven V, maybe JVC FXT90?




CKR9


----------



## Dsnuts

jnjy said:


> Wow OPA134


 

 Indeed. I hope this amp is all that and a bag of tricks. They have shipped my Cayin C5. Can't wait to hear this amp. It has some stiff competition from my 2step and ICAN but if it is playing at a similar level as these two with even more power on tap.. I will be smitten.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks for trying Danny, I am enjoying the heck out of mine but your right they won't be for everyone for various reasons. I found fit worked vest with UE tips for me.

I am hopeful then android cable will sound as good as the original with better ergonomics plus mic. 

The bass is pretty impressive though while still sounding good everywhere else and yup love the staging.


----------



## doctorjazz

We're pushing the budget here, but the Westone W40 has great soundstage, clear, open sound and fine details, and puts you in row 1 or 2...that upfront staging that was of interest (personally, I'd prefer to be row 10-15, but if you like that kind of sound, think this is one great iem)


----------



## DannyBai

dweaver said:


> Thanks for trying Danny, I am enjoying the heck out of mine but your right they won't be for everyone for various reasons. I found fit worked vest with UE tips for me.
> 
> I am hopeful then android cable will sound as good as the original with better ergonomics plus mic.
> 
> The bass is pretty impressive though while still sounding good everywhere else and yup love the staging.


 
 Yep that's a properly tuned dynamic driver.  I'm a believer in Pioneers now.


----------



## nihontoman

dsnuts said:


> Indeed. I hope this amp is all that and a bag of tricks. They have shipped my Cayin C5. Can't wait to hear this amp. It has some stiff competition from my 2step and ICAN but if it is playing at a similar level as these two with even more power on tap.. I will be smitten.


 
 yeah, now that amp looks like it will be a definite upgrade to the sound if I add it to my DX50  and the price isn't too steep... looking forward to your impressions and comparisons.


----------



## 3stun

jnjy said:


> CKR9


 

 I've read Ostry KC06 sounds like a budget version of CKR9, would you recommend giving it a try to get the idea of Audio-Technika signature?
 Would it have "in-the-face" and other traits I've mentioned I'm after?


----------



## kahaluu

3stun said:


> I've read Ostry KC06 sounds like a budget version of CKR9, would you recommend giving it a try to get the idea of Audio-Technika signature?
> Would it have "in-the-face" and other traits I've mentioned I'm after?


 

 The KC06 and CKR9 have two different signatures. The KC06 have less bass and brighter highs in comparison to the CKR9, which has a much warmer signature, more bass and smoother highs.


----------



## DannyBai

The KC06 is "in your face" type of sound.  The CKR9 will have much better bass, same forward vocals but is smoother and treble is a big jump in the CKR9's.  But, the KC06 would be an excellent budget companion if the funds can't afford the CKR9's.


----------



## kahaluu

+1


----------



## 3stun

What about FAD Heaven V?
 Looks like my candidate #1 for the moment, since I liked FAD Heaven VI very much.
 Not sure how it would compare against FXT90 and KC06 though.


----------



## Dsnuts

I find myself tempted to grab the E11K and a AD1000X from Amazon Japan. The AD1000X is the cheapest I have ever seen it. It is selling for $260 or so from Amazon Japan..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I find myself tempted to grab the E11K and a AD1000X from Amazon Japan. The AD1000X is the cheapest I have ever seen it. It is selling for $260 or so from Amazon Japan..


 
 yes, tempting tempting tempting...go for it!!! wait, what about thte AD2000x?


----------



## sfwalcer

BIG UPDATE ON THOSE TTPOD T1-Es POST BURN-IN FOR A WEEK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 THEY JUST GOT BETTER!!! hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Short comparo: JVC FXD80, Ostry KC06, TTPOD T1-E
  


> The FXD80s are pretty good sounding so you can't really go wrong with them. BUT and that's a BIG BUTT going with a "mainstream manufacturer" doesn't always equate to better sound or better customer service. And in your case these JVCs are only sold in Jpn so if you have problems with them good luck sending them back for returns/refunds/exchanges. Same could be said for those Chinese IEMs but therr are trusted sellers like Penon/bigbargainonline that has 1 year warranties/ very good return/ exchange policies so..... there is better safer avenues/ options to get those Chinese IEMs when there are problems with then compared to their Jpnese counterpart.
> 
> Since we are on the topic of quality control, you should skip the Tenores by default based on all the bad experiences head-fiers have had with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> BIG UPDATE ON THOSE TTPOD T1-Es POST BURN-IN FOR A WEEK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looking forward to get my replacement.  Mine was either defective or T1 in T1E box (no bass whatsoever). Hopefully it's just a mix up and not "Tenore QC"


----------



## DannyBai

I liked the FXD80's so that's good news for the tampods


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> Looking forward to get my replacement.  Mine was either defective or T1 in T1E box (no bass whatsoever). Hopefully it's just a mix up and not "Tenore QC"


 
 ^
 Yeah if you don't hear any bass on those Pea_Pod Es then there is fo' sho something wrong with them cuz their bass quantity is what hits ya' 1st right off the bat. : P
  
  
  


dannybai said:


> I liked the FXD80's so that's good news for the tampods


 
 ^
 TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!! "Tampods" haha i like that i like that A LOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just like your beloved Apple and their i_tamPADs.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> SF : those Tpods do look amazing.
> Can you tell me if they seem to do better at any particular genre. What genre seems to suit them best? Been hitting up a fair bit of various classical and jazz so curious. I know people may associate classical with lightweight but it can have some of the most demanding ranges out there top to bottom ( got a TELARC label disc here with an actual warning on it about ruining speakers ). And doesn't matter if the cans are warmer so long as the details are there.
> 
> And am I correct thinking I read somewhere the rear ports are not vented at all?
> ...


 
 ^
 Actually these Pea_Pod Es sounds great with everything i have threw at them so far. Their bass is not intrusive when the tracks don't call for it so....
  
 A really good all arounder set for every genre me thinks.
  
 And yeppp their vents are just for looks, it's all cosmetic and i don't see any holes for vents.
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> That pic looks more *like a medical device to drain fluid from your ear than an iem. *It belongs on a Russian space mission or something.


 
 ^
 They don't call them Milk Machines for nothin'. 
  
 Dat smooth milky eargasmic_ness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And i thought most Chinese were lactose intolerant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


twister6 said:


> Just heard from Audrey, R3 has been updated with memory wire removed   Should have it soon for review...


 
 ^
 Hook it up with the review samples meng, btw who is Audrey anyways??? :  )
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Replacement Altone 200 in. Some of the best instrument separation I've heard for under $120. Lots of clarity with very good sub-bass. Need to compare it the Doppio (and first Altone 200) when I get home. Impressed right now. They seemed to have fixed the bugs and problems I had with the first one (bad cable and bad cable connection are two glaring problems with the first one). More to come.


 
  
 +


hisoundfi said:


> The altone200 replacements came in. I'm guessing many of the pre-orders were a dud, including mine. New impressions will change the way you guys feel about them. They are incredible now that I have a pair that work.


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> So,  my replacement Altone 200 most definitely has more bass (especially sub-bass) than the first one. And the highs seem to be a bit brighter, but not too bright. I hear more clarity and instrument separation. The sound is fuller than the first one. And there's a chin slider with a better feeling cable. So I think T-Peos has been reading and tweaking this product.  The bass is glorious now and makes the head phone sound like a vintage hi-fi system with wonderful refinement. The clarity is not on the level of the Doppios, but I have started the burn-in process. I believe more clarity will come out of this earphone, but it's not far off. Clearly one of the best values of any earphone under $150. This is a winner (using stock blueish transparent tips with red insides.


 
 ^
 Can't wait to hear those Altones for myself, hyped!!! Oh btw ericp how do the Fostex TE-05 compare in terms of bass quantity/quality, transparency, timbre, resolution, etc etc etc to the Altones (with the JVC spiral tips)??? That would make for a great comparo and would make it clear where these Altones stand sonically and technically as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


h20fidelity said:


> Haha look at them! Those things were terrible in the way of fit, honestly the length of those guides was simply not on.
> 
> They'd hit my shoulders and dislodge. I believe the newer batches had it removed.
> 
> .


 
 ^
 Yeah whoever designed those R3 seems to have ZERO experience with basic IEM design/ ergonomics. LMAO
  
 They are built like a tanks but what good is a tank if you can't even drive it???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


3stun said:


> Hi guys,
> Which of the findings discussed in this thread recently would you recommend *to a lover of forward sound, slightly on the bright side, detailed and transparent enough, but also with a decent bass for rhytmic music (but not overpowering), with energetic guitars and lively vocals, up to the point of beint "screamy"?*
> *The major point is forward, "in-your-face" sound and intimate soundstage, with a feeling of being "on-the-stage" with musicians.*
> Zero Audio, Ostry KC06, Heaven V, maybe JVC FXT90?


 
 ^
 Funny that you mentioned this cuz all those qualities seems to fit the sound of the TTPOD T1-E tbh. Pretty intimate staging cuz sound is more up front and a bit "in-your-face". Their treble is VERY well extended, almost a bit bright but is very transparent with a great punchy and dynamic bass end that has good depth to it.
  
  


dannybai said:


> Well, I had the Pioneer DJE1500's for a couple of days but returning them because I can't get a proper fit to stay in place.  The cable is long and the memory wiring kind of sucks.  Awesome feature is that the housing turns to fit over ear or hanging down.  Too bad neither worked for me.  Sounds really good though with some big bass.  Doesn't beat any of my favorite sets like the CKR9-10, H3 or the FX850 so it's not worth keeping when I can't get it to fit.  Definitely worth the $150 price in sound.  Some of the best staging I've heard to date.


 
 ^
 Sucks to hear about the fit issues for those Pions, oh well probably don't need them in my collection as well.
  
  


dannybai said:


> *The KC06 is "in your face" type of sound.*  The CKR9 will have much better bass, same forward vocals but is smoother and treble is a big jump in the CKR9's.  But, the KC06 would be an excellent budget companion if the funds can't afford the CKR9's.


 
 ^
 The crazy wide staging of the KC06 makes for an amazingly spacious and atmospheric sound and i don't find them to be "in your face" at all but more of ALL OVA' YOUR FACE cuz of their very lush mids that has great resolution/ 3Dness.


----------



## DannyBai

I just find the vocals on the KC06 a little too up front so "in your face"

Sounds excellent none the less.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I just find the vocals on the KC06 a little too up front so "in your face"
> 
> Sounds excellent none the less.


 

 ^
 haha now THAT i can understand cuz the Birds got great extension in their treble fo' sho. If the OG Birds are already too much for ya', then those new beefed up Ayyy Birdies must be even mo' in yo' face!!!


----------



## DannyBai

I gotta compare and see. Initial listen to the "A" version and sounded just fine. Curious how different they are.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I gotta compare and see. Initial listen to the "A" version and sounded just fine. Curious how different they are.


 

 ^
 Welp then those "A"s are Ayyy-Ok then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... tell us how they compare, work Danny work!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

So it has been a while since I opened up my AD900X. I just threw them on for the first time in months and on my new ICAN. 3D enhance and bass boost on.. OMG!! Lol
  
 I just realized what the CKR-9 sounds like. The CKR-9 is tuned to sound like the AD000X series. I bet the CKR-10 is tuned to sound similar to their higher end closed cans.
  
 In any case I am blown away again by the AD900X. I have never heard it sound this good. The synergy using the ICAN is off the charts. Can't believe how good it sounds. The added staging (not like it needs more stage) and bass boost.. It sounds like a different beast all together. I am amazed.


----------



## altrunox

Anyone have seen the SHE3900?
  
 Here in Brazil they`ve appeared recently and the SHE3570 is dissapearing, both are being sold for the same prince.
 SHE3900 looks sexier althought they are bigger and maybe less comfortable.
 Are they an old model that is been released now just here or are they really new?
 If they sound like SHE3580 they would be great...


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> So it has been a while since I opened up my AD900X. I just threw them on for the first time in months and on my new ICAN. 3D enhance and bass boost on.. OMG!! Lol
> 
> I just realized what the CKR-9 sounds like. The CKR-9 is tuned to sound like the AD000X series. I bet the CKR-10 is tuned to sound similar to their higher end closed cans.
> 
> In any case I am blown away again by the AD900X. I have never heard it sound this good. The synergy using the ICAN is off the charts. Can't believe how good it sounds. The added staging (not like it needs more stage) and bass boost.. It sounds like a different beast all together. I am amazed.



What would you say your favorite pair of over ear headphones are under $400?


----------



## Dsnuts

L2..They are easy to drive and sound amazing out of everything not just my ICAN.. The only can that I think is a step above them are my SRH1540 but both are playing on a similar level sound quality wise..I like the versatility of the L2 a bit more over the SRH1540 but prefer the SRH1540 a bit more on sheer sound quality alone. Right now though it is all about the old AD900X. Never heard them quite like I am hearing them now using my DX90 and ICAN. Considering the SRH1540 is a $200 plus more I would give the nod to the L2.
  
 Can't wait to get my Cayin C5 to try out with these..So I will also be getting the E11K..I figure it will go well with my X3.
  
@altrunox, Those seem new to me. I tried a bunch of philips earphones and this is the first time I have seen a SHE3900.


----------



## 3stun

> Funny that you mentioned this cuz all those qualities seems to fit the sound of the TTPOD T1-E tbh. Pretty intimate staging cuz sound is more up front and a bit "in-your-face". Their treble is VERY well extended, almost a bit bright but is very transparent with a great punchy and dynamic bass end that has good depth to it.


 
 Several head-fiers noted these TTPODs are truly a basshead's choice... I'm not really that much into bass, as even CK100Pro are already too bassy for me.
 Maybe CKR9 would be too bassy as well. I find TWFK-models (non-hybrid, like Brainwavz B2) bassy enough for my taste, with quite enough punch from a decent source.


----------



## peter123

@Dsnuts

Thanks for reminding me about the ad900x. My order for the Soundmagic hp200 got cancelled by the seller yesterday and I'll probably pick up the ad900x instead.

Did you hear the L1 also? If so how much of a difference is it really between L1 and L2?


----------



## Dsnuts

3stun said:


> Several head-fiers noted these TTPODs are truly a basshead's choice... I'm not really that much into bass, as even CK100Pro are already too bassy for me.
> Maybe CKR9 would be too bassy as well. I find TWFK-models (non-hybrid, like Brainwavz B2) bassy enough for my taste, with quite enough punch from a decent source.


 
 I think you will be happy with the Doppios.. They require burn in but sound great afterwards.
  


peter123 said:


> @Dsnuts
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about the ad900x. My order for the Soundmagic hp200 got cancelled by the seller yesterday and I'll probably pick up the ad900x instead.
> 
> Did you hear the L1 also? If so how much of a difference is it really between L1 and L2?


 
  
 I had a nice session with the AD900X last night which reminded me to use them more often. The L2 is a different level of refinement and headphone all together.. Philips designed a new driver using extensive RnD techniques to come up with the driver that is in the L2.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if the X2 is using the same driver. The L2 is actually not just an upgrade to the L1 but also the X1. 
  
 Worth tracking a pair down but only if your ok with open cans. It has this crazy stage because it is more open than most cans. Solid rich detailed smooth sound is what you get with the L2..


----------



## peter123

@Dsnuts
Thank you!

Yeah I'm looking for open cans. I've got the l1 and I'm pretty unimpressed by them, good to hear that the l2 is a real upgrade.

I'll probably get the ad900x now and wait for the x2 to be released


----------



## dweaver

While I don't have anything new to compare my DJE1500 against I have to say my love for these is just getting stronger by the day. My next and possibly last IEM coming in will be the Rocket a month or 2 from now and I really wonder if they will stack up. I am still waiting for my upgrade android cable hoping it will fill in the one hole I have with this IEM. If the cable works I may just have to take vacation from buying anything IEM related.

DS, how does the L2 compare to the 1540?


----------



## Dsnuts

Stage for one. It is an open can. Lighter. Speedier bass. I would say around 2dbs less in mid bass making for better balance in frequencies..Excellent sub bass extension and texture..Better toned in the region over the SRH1540 actually. Treble is nicely extended the sound comes a touch warm but not too much so. Mids are a touch more forward in the mix with excellent center staging and presence. Rich in presentation I would say is not as deep as the SRH1540 and perhaps a bit shy of it's smoothness but it makes up for it with better width and just as good detail wise..Easier to drive than the SRH1540 and accepts aftermarket 3.5 to 3.5 replaceable cables. I am using a 8 braided silver coated OFC cable I bought for my X1 on it with great results.
  
 The dynamics are fantastic on the L2. Some of the best if not the best for it's given price point. Great control and fullness in all regions of sound. Solid detailed and easy to drive. Sound exceptional with more power however. Philips could sell a ton of these if they actually sold them in the US/ Canada market but I have no idea why they still are not selling these. It is quickly becoming one of the worlds greatest mysteries.


----------



## dweaver

Awesome, thanks for the concise comparison. I may have to hunt down a pair of the L2 from the sounds of it. How are they for comfort?


----------



## Dsnuts

Zero issues with comfort. For being medium sized cups the cups are roomy and fairly deep. Drivers are angled and open out back for that large stage. I took my L2 and my DX90 to my clinicals and let some coworkers listen to it and every single one of them loved it. Even let a few of the DRs there listen to it. I had a hard time getting my L2 back from them. Until I hear the X2 as far as I know the L2 is the best headphone Philips makes. At the going rate however it might not be until 2015 till we get to hear the X2 if at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting impression of the L2.
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6b/100x100px-LS-6bd35352_headfiavatar1.jpeg[/img] 
 
Jonfairway




 
offline
 
60 Posts. Joined 5/2013
Location: England
 

 yup very important to get the the right way round  !!!!  
  
 Been playing with my LCD2's of late, bought a set of LCD3 drivers second hand, and installed them into the LCD2 shells.... I have to admit the upgrade is much bigger than i anticipated, every aspect of the LCD3 driver is better than the 2...
  
 interestingly though the overall balance of the sound is more like the L2 than the LCD2 was !!!
  
 The LCD2 was on the polite side, could play bad tracks with ease, very forgiving, the 3 drivers are a lot more revealing, the presentation is bigger, sharper, more depth....
  
 but going from the L2 to the newly Modded LCD's as less of a shock now !!!!
  
 the L2's are like a baby LCD3


----------



## Dsnuts

By the way..For guys interested in the new Fiio E11K. They were in stock at both Adorama and BnH this morning. Is going for $60 with free shipping..I am on a portable amp buying spree. Ended up getting one. Will report how it is.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> By the way..For guys interested in the new Fiio E11K. They were in stock at both Adorama and BnH this morning. Is going for $60 with free shipping..I am on a portable amp buying spree. Ended up getting one. Will report how it is.


 
 DS--lookin' forward to your E11K report.
  
 by the way, the Kunlun E!8 doesn't seem to get much love around here except in its own thread
 i find it very good out of an android tablet or phone (made for android usb connection)
 and significantly raise the resolution of many IEMs and headphones. eg. my
 ATH RE700 retro phones sound way better with the E18 instead of just out of the LG tablet
 or HTC one m18 phone.  they sound good directly out the snapdragon 4core processor
 in those devices, but the bass is way more controlled and soundstage better out of the E!8.
 for the money (143$) i think it does an admirable job! and its a battery bank also! but since portable
 amps are on a design roll right now, i look forward to the new E11K report and Cayin amp C5!


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> By the way..For guys interested in the new Fiio E11K. They were in stock at both Adorama and BnH this morning. Is going for $60 with free shipping..I am on a portable amp buying spree. Ended up getting one. Will report how it is.


 

 You gonna love it!!!  It elevated my X5 (driving E11k from LO) to another level


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I suspect that this would be so. Even though the amp portion of the X5 and or the DX90 is actually very capable and sound great adding a dedicated amp actually improves and expands the sound of the sources.. Love how adding an amp to my DX90 throws it into overdrive for me. It will be interesting to see how good the E11K is. I have to admit I was a fan of the old E11. This new version should be an improvement in every way so I am looking forward to them. I plan on testing it out from my Clip zip to my DX90. Can't wait to try it out. I should have it very soon.
  
 I will be curious to find out how the new Fiio  X1 will sound with the E11K...Could this combo of budget dap and amp sound just as good as an X5 and or DX90. But for $160 for both? I suppose we will eventually find out.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Ya I suspect that this would be so. Even though the amp portion of the X5 and or the DX90 is actually very capable and sound great adding a dedicated amp actually improves and expands the sound of the sources.. Love how adding an amp to my DX90 throws it into overdrive for me. It will be interesting to see how good the E11K is. I have to admit I was a fan of the old E11. This new version should be an improvement in every way so I am looking forward to them. I plan on testing it out from my Clip zip to my DX90. Can't wait to try it out. I should have it very soon.
> 
> I will be curious to find out how the new Fiio  X1 will sound with the E11K...Could this combo of budget dap and amp sound just as good as an X5 and or DX90. But for $160 for both? I suppose we will eventually find out.


 
  
 I don't have original E11k, but ClieOS mentioning of it sounding "way, way, way better" is very encouraging 
  
 Also, I can't wait to hear how well X1 will pair up with E11k.  Since X1 will have a shared HO/LO port (no need to reconnect)  and them being very close in footprint, I already mentioned to FiiO they better come up with a stack up kit similar to HS6 they had for X5/E12.  The only thing that is a bit awkward with E11k, volume dial is on the opposite side of headphones/line-in connection


----------



## Dsnuts

ClieOS is one guy I trust when it comes to amps among other things..I have a suspicion that the E11K is going to be a popular amp. It will be interesting to see if there is anything that is going to compete with it for the price point. I like that Fiio is making more and more products. It gives incentive to other manufacturers of audio gears out of China to try n do one better.. Competition spurs on greatness in our hobby. 
  
 Cayins C5 for example. It is priced between the E12 and the E12DIY. Kinda looks like the E18. I suspect it will more than compete with both in sound and form. I am completely surprised I am the only person that is trying one out. I suppose everyone is waiting for the first official report of how it plays..The only real concern I have is how clean the sound is. With all that power on tap. The next week or so should be an interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK so I had to post this as a warning for guys looking for a deal from China..Deals Extreme.http://www.dx.com/?gclid=CLOTrLbBisACFUw2aQodZF8AEw You guys probably fell upon the very cheap stuff they have on the site. The site itself is pro enough equivalent to ebay I suppose with its myriad of good for sale out of China and unusually cheap. I fell upon this site because I got caught up on the Topping NX1 hype so I thought why not it is really cheap on this site. So I bought one.
  

6/17/2014
 1:53 PMUSD$ 29.95Full Shipment Available Actions
1406160019036/16/2014
 1:32 PMUSD$ 34.94Cancelled 
  
 The bottom one was my Topping NX1 order that was made in JUNE 16.. And like most of the guys that ordered on this site was told they don't have any in stock. It is good that they advertise the price and the product as being available but they actually don't so I got a refund about two weeks later. The top one is for a amp called a LINES 970?


 Yes that was in June/17th.. Would you guys believe me if I said this amp is finally in NEW YORK of all places. Yes that is right. almost 2 months later and it is actually in the US. So it looks like the Fiio E11K and the Cayin C5, not to mention my 2step and ICAN will have some very stiff competition from this bad boy.. My very first $30 amp.. How will it do. We will see. But first thing first. NEVER EVER BUY FROM DEALSEXTREME!!  The sales rep I just got done chatting with I made a joke about how it has to be some type of record for the longest shipping time. She was serious when she said she has seen one go for half a year.. NICE!. Nothing like ordering cheap stuff out of China to get it half a year later. You buy stuff from Deals and the Extreme part is it takes a GRIP of time to get to you.. There is a catch to everything. The catch here is.. I have never seen a package take 2 months before it is going to even come into my Country. Lol. This amp better be worth the 2 months and my $30 Damn it!


----------



## Pastapipo

I love deal extreme, I order a lot from them. But they are indeed really slow. Still, one of the cheapest places to order electronics from.


----------



## Grayson73

Singolo price drop to 7472 yen.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B4%E3%83%AD-ZH-BX510-CS/dp/B00GPB58GO


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> Anyone have seen the SHE3900?
> 
> Here in Brazil they`ve appeared recently and the SHE3570 is dissapearing, both are being sold for the same prince.
> SHE3900 looks sexier althought they are bigger and maybe less comfortable.
> ...




altrunox I had one of these and other 2 NIB Philips'es resting in my drawer which I couldn't even find time to open their packages  Heavy pressure on my shoulders made me finish the Fidelio X2 review first ... 

I will inform if I really would have time to burn and audition them....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Singolo price drop to 7472 yen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A4%E3%83%A4%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%B7%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B4%E3%83%AD-ZH-BX510-CS/dp/B00GPB58GO


 
 such a deal!  great value, stock up on them before they are all gone! my go to traveling phone..


----------



## ericp10

I have about 40 hours on my replacement Altone, and it opened up beautifully with a big full organic bass. Great separation, actually, throughout the whole sound spectrum. It's way above the $125 mark.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> I have about 40 hours on my replacement Altone, and it opened up beautifully with a big full organic bass. Great separation, actually, throughout the whole sound spectrum. It's way above the $125 mark.




How does it compare to the ATH IM70?


----------



## PeterDLai

drbluenewmexico said:


> such a deal!  great value, stock up on them before they are all gone! my go to traveling phone..


 
  
 How's the build quality of these compared to the Tenore? It seems like the small strain reliefs are similar if not the same so I'm concerned how that bodes for durability.


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> How does it compare to the ATH IM70?


 
  
  
 Quite a bit more clarity, much broader instrument separation, more transparent, and more detailed than the IM70. The IM70 wins, however, with a fuller more 3-D soundstage. The Altone is 3-Dish, but on the lighter end of 3-D. the mids and bass are quite a bit more fuller in the IM70 than Altone 200. With all of that stated, the sound signatures are so different that it depends on what you're looking for. Some might prefer that warmer and fuller sound of the IM70. It's still a very good earphone for the price.


----------



## ericp10

sfwalcer, I thought you asked me to compare the Altone to something, but I can't find the post. If it was you, please repost your request. Thanks.
  
  
 Never mind, you asked me about the Altone's bass compared to the TE-05 (I believe), and comparison in the sound quality. I'll check that out right now and get back to you. 
  
  
 Doppios are still the clarity monsters when compared to the Altone (which has fantastic clarity), and the Dunu DN-900 hybrid.


----------



## ericp10

TE-05 gives the Altone a run for the money. Yes, the TE-05 is about $25 to $35 more and it's worth. Just like the CKR9, the TE-05 is one of the few dynamics I've heard that has a BA-essence to its sound quality. Yet, since it is a dynamic, the overall is more natural and organic. So, okay, the Althone is kind of like the younger brother by a year and a half to the TE-05 in the bass department. The Fostex possesses a clearly cleaner and thicker and fuller bass (the sub-bass really pushes through) than the Altone. Both basses, however, are very clean and visceral. Both are so satisfying. The TE-05 also has a fuller and more organic sound than the Altone 200. Clarity is about equal (if its a little better in the Altone I having a hard time hearing it). The TE-05 is more 3-D in its sound with a wider soundstage. Both have great instrument separation. I think the TE-05's mids are bit more forward than the Altone, but the T-Peos isolates better if you're out and about. It also takes more juice to drive the TE-05. But out of all of the earphones I've compared to the Altone 200, I think the TE-50 and the Altone have more in common than any of the rest. It's like the the Altone could be the TE-50's younger brother. That's a very high compliment given to the Altone 200. Oh, I'm using Spiral Dot (JVC) tips on both earphones.


----------



## sfwalcer

ericp10 said:


> sfwalcer, I thought you asked me to compare the Altone to something, but I can't find the post. If it was you, please repost your request. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Never mind, you asked me about the Altone's bass compared to the TE-05 (I believe), and comparison in the sound quality. I'll check that out right now and get back to you.
> ...


 
  
 +


ericp10 said:


> TE-05 gives the Altone a run for the money. Yes, the TE-05 is about $25 to $35 more and it's worth. Just like the CKR9, the TE-05 is one of the few dynamics I've heard that has a BA-essence to its sound quality. Yet, since it is a dynamic, the overall is more natural and organic. So, okay, the Althone is kind of like the younger brother by a year and a half to the TE-05 in the bass department. The Fostex possesses a clearly cleaner and thicker and fuller bass (the sub-bass really pushes through) than the Altone. Both basses, however, are very clean and visceral. Both are so satisfying. The TE-05 also has a fuller and more organic sound than the Altone 200. Clarity is about equal (if its a little better in the Altone I having a hard time hearing it). The TE-05 is more 3-D in its sound with a wider soundstage. Both have great instrument separation. I think the TE-05's mids are bit more forward than the Altone, but the T-Peos isolates better if you're out and about. It also takes more juice to drive the TE-05. But out of all of the earphones I've compared to the Altone 200, I think the TE-50 and the Altone have more in common than any of the rest. It's like the the Altone could be the TE-50's younger brother. That's a very high compliment given to the Altone 200. Oh, I'm using Spiral Dot (JVC) tips on both earphones.


 
 ^
 Oh WOW!!! Thanks a ton ericp, cuz that was ALL that i wanted to know and then some. Great impressions meng!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thought these Altones would best those TE-05 on all accounts based on their hype but good to know that it ain't so. The lil' bro of the TE-05 hmmm interesting. : )


----------



## dweaver

The upgrade cable I had on order arrived and is all I was hoping for audio wise as well as functionality wise. I now have volume and song control plus all the DJE1500 can offer. I think I am going to just enjoy my music for a while...


----------



## bjaardker

Out of Box impressions of the TTPOD T1-E
  
 PRO:
 - Amazing soundstage for an IEM. Seriously, I don't know that I've heard this width and height from an IEM before.
 - Well extended and clear treble. 
 - Little to no sibilance and an easy to listen to sound without fatigue.
  
 CONS:
 - I'm a disappointed at the lack of bass. The way people were talking I was expecting some serious sub-bass action. There's nothing here really wowing me. I was so surprised at the lack of bass I double checked the box to make sure I got the T1-Es and not just the T1.
 - There's some tone coloration in the mids. This leads to a bit of a "tinny" sound on some voices and instruments depending on the range.
 - Poorly paired with the FIIO E12
 - The cable can make selections on capacitive screens. So, if I have my phone's screen on, and the cable taps the screen, the phone thinks I'm making a selection by tapping.
  
 These impressions are all with no burn. For an idea of any "mental burn in" that I may undergo, I've been using my Sony MH1C's almost exclusively as of late.


----------



## altrunox

Maybe another faulty T1-E...
  
 The T1-E are the new Tenores


----------



## bjaardker

altrunox said:


> Maybe another faulty T1-E...
> 
> The T1-E are the new Tenores


 
  
 I don't think so. There's bass there, it's just not mind blowing to me. Everyone has a different level of "That's my kind of bass". To give you an idea of where I'm coming from, IMO the  AT WS99's are just about right for bass. Reading reports in the "Appreciation thread" it sounds like these aren't supposed to be known as bass monsters.
  
 That being said, the bass that is here on the T1-E is clean with no mud at all. I'm hoping the mids loosen up with some burn-inand lose the "tinny" congested timbre. 
  
 One thing I've also noticed is that you'll probably need to do quite a bit of tip rolling to find the right fit.


----------



## twister6

altrunox said:


> Maybe another faulty T1-E...
> 
> The T1-E are the new Tenores


 
  
 Right on!  Mine arrived bass-less as well, and sound description is similar to bj above.  At least half a dozen of people already reported either lack of bass or channel imbalance.  Their quality control is not that great...  Still waiting for my replacement.


----------



## egosumlux

dannybai said:


> Nice work sf.  No wonder we haven't heard from you in a day or two..


 
 Totally grateful men


----------



## Waqar

...


----------



## Nonsensical

dsnuts said:


> OK so I had to post this as a warning for guys looking for a deal from China..Deals Extreme.http://www.dx.com/?gclid=CLOTrLbBisACFUw2aQodZF8AEw You guys probably fell upon the very cheap stuff they have on the site. The site itself is pro enough equivalent to ebay I suppose with its myriad of good for sale out of China and unusually cheap. I fell upon this site because I got caught up on the Topping NX1 hype so I thought why not it is really cheap on this site. So I bought one.
> 
> 
> 6/17/2014
> ...


 
 I like mine more than my Topping NX1. It's not exactly a warm amp, though.


----------



## peacewalker215

Am I smelling some T1 hype going on around here?


----------



## Shawn71

Brainwavz M5 on deal for $29.50 for regulars and $34.50 w/mic versions....@mp4nation...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bjaardker said:


> Out of Box impressions of the TTPOD T1-E
> 
> PRO:
> 
> ...


 where did you get yours?


----------



## peacewalker215

Unlike the original T1, I find the T1-E lack the low bass, but the mid bass are warmer and more present than the previous one. Or maybe the mid bass just outpowered the sub in many ways.


----------



## Hisoundfi

altrunox said:


> Maybe another faulty T1-E...
> 
> The T1-E are the new Tenores :rolleyes:


Try wide bore tips that seal good, I can almost guarantee that it will give you the bass you're looking for. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rafaelroxalot

peacewalker215 said:


> Unlike the original T1, I find the T1-E lack the low bass, but the mid bass are warmer and more present than the previous one. Or maybe the mid bass just outpowered the sub in many ways.


 But you think that t1 is better than t1-e?


----------



## Hisoundfi

rafaelroxalot said:


> But you think that t1 is better than t1-e?


I don't get it, the sub bass is the best thing about the t1e for me.


----------



## peacewalker215

rafaelroxalot said:


> But you think that t1 is better than t1-e?


 
  
 Me? My personal preference 'thinks' T1 suits better for me than T1-E since I like bright headphone more than many bassy, warm and laidback pairs.
  


hisoundfi said:


> I don't get it, the sub bass is the best thing about the t1e for me.


  
 Oh if that is, you'll find the sub bass in T1 even more amazing.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peacewalker215 said:


> Me? My personal preference 'thinks' T1 suits better for me than T1-E since I like bright headphone more than many bassy, warm and laidback pairs.


The specs, the description straight from the company States that the t1e has more extended bass than the first model. I don't think what you are hearing is consistent with their models designs. 

Experiment with tips and see if that opinion or impression changes. 

I'm not questioning your impressions based on what you're hearing, rather trying to rule out the variables that are causing you to come to this conclusion.


----------



## peacewalker215

hisoundfi said:


> The specs, the description straight from the company States that the t1e has more extended bass than the first model. I don't think what you are hearing is consistent with their models designs.
> 
> Experiment with tips and see if that opinion or impression changes.
> 
> I'm not questioning your impressions based on what you're hearing, rather trying to rule out the variables that are causing you to come to this conclusion.


 
  
 I can say you're yet another victim of "company statement". TTPOD revamped the 2-month-old T1 since the feedback are not as good as expected. People need musical feeling (not sure if I'm using the right words) rather than dry, over-detailed sound of the T1. Thus the T1E rolled out.
  
 And by the way, I carefully stated that the above conclusion was based on 'my personal preference'. I like how the T1 cares about low bass, sacrificing some mid bass for detailed mids and highs. The other's feeling about those pairs may vary, and it's my job to spill out MY OWN opinion, not others 
  
 Peace.


----------



## bjaardker

rafaelroxalot said:


> where did you get yours?




Amazon, shenzinmusic or something like that was the seller.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bjaardker said:


> Amazon, shenzinmusic or something like that was the seller.


what color? Blue?


----------



## bjaardker

Yes, why?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bjaardker said:


> Yes, why?


checking because maybe one color is having problems... Another user got blue ad was imbalanced...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

hisoundfi said:


> Try wide bore tips that seal good, I can almost guarantee that it will give you the bass you're looking for.
> 
> Hope this helps


 what colora are yours man? The ttpods?


----------



## doctorjazz

Going away on(much needed) vacation Friday night, big decision, which headphones to take! Portable or iem(or both). Which music player. Ahhh, decisions, decisions...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Going away on(much needed) vacation Friday night, big decision, which headphones to take! Portable or iem(or both). Which music player. Ahhh, decisions, decisions...


 
 take an autogenics cd, laptop and inter dimensional headphones or galactic oems, , both if possible.  dx90 and 
 superears, and rent a trailer to take all of your gear so you won't be without..ha!
 and have a great much deserved vacation!


----------



## ericp10

Havi is very neutral and needs a good burn -in, but I hear potential. It does takes a lot of juice, however, to drive it properly. The DJE-1500, unfortunately, is giving me the same problems it gave DannyBai: fit issues. From what I could gather from my short listening session is that it is very bassy (definitely a dj earphone) with a wide soundstage. Compared to other things IEMs I've heard in that price range, I wasn't impressed with it out of the box. I'm sure fit issues have a lot to do with me being underwhelmed. It's already in the box to be shipped back. 

 I love the CKR9, and now I finally have a CKR10 on the way. Hopefully I'll see/hear that tomorrow. The Havi has my interest at the moment. Happy listening.


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> Havi is very neutral and needs a good burn -in, but I hear potential. It does takes a lot of juice, however, to drive it properly. The DJE-1500, unfortunately, is giving me the same problems it gave DannyBai: fit issues. From what I could gather from my short listening session is that it is very bassy (definitely a dj earphone) with a wide soundstage. Compared to other things IEMs I've heard in that price range, I wasn't impressed with it out of the box. I'm sure fit issues have a lot to do with me being underwhelmed. It's already in the box to be shipped back.
> 
> I love the CKR9, and now I finally have a CKR10 on the way. Hopefully I'll see/hear that tomorrow. The Havi has my interest at the moment. Happy listening.


 
  
 Yes, Havi B3 Pro I are amazing.  Very neutral and on a borderline of analytical level without being too bright/thin/peaky.  They are slightly warmer and have a bit more bass quantity than my HP150 (similar to HP100), just not as airy sound as those Soundmagic cans.  It's also interesting how they separated 4 wires in a ribbon cable fashion instead of a typical twist/braided.  You do need a good amping to get the best out of these, though they sound excellent from LO of X5 with E11k in low gain (don't need too much power).


----------



## dweaver

Wow two people with fit issues with the DJE1500! Did you use the default tips only Eric? I personally had to use different tips.

This IEM sounds much heavier out of the box, the bass does settle down with use while the rest of the signature blossoms. Were you able to give the IEM any burn in time? With UE tips I find the signature to be bassy but with very good mids and treble and as mentioned a massive sound stage.

Between you and Danny how do you compare this to the Sony XBA-H3? Personally I found that IEM to be even bassier with much less dynamics and a more neutral to recessed midrange.


----------



## DannyBai

I tried alll my tips with the DJE1500's.  I found the UE tips to work best.
  
 Compared to the H3, I found the bass of the Pioneers to have more impact, harder driving ability but I preferred the more laid back treble of the Sony and smoother midrange also.


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> Wow two people with fit issues with the DJE1500! Did you use the default tips only Eric? I personally had to use different tips.
> 
> This IEM sounds much heavier out of the box, the bass does settle down with use while the rest of the signature blossoms. Were you able to give the IEM any burn in time? With UE tips I find the signature to be bassy but with very good mids and treble and as mentioned a massive sound stage.
> 
> Between you and Danny how do you compare this to the Sony XBA-H3? Personally I found that IEM to be even bassier with much less dynamics and a more neutral to recessed midrange.


 
  
  
  
 I didn't swap tips other than what was in the package, dweaver. But to be honest, along with the fit issues the initial sound out of the box (when I got the earphones to sit right for a minute) just left me unexcited. I was like 'meh.' Bass was bloated and boomy, and I had no desire to see how it would blossom with burn-in. I think it's because I've heard so many IEMs recently around that price (costing a little bit more or less like the TE-05, Doppios, M-200, MA 750, Altone 200, IM 70, and now this Havi Pro 1) that wowed me right out of the box. It was kind of like "why even bother to see how it will develop?" 

 I think agree with you that the H3 has more bass than the 1500, but the Sony bass was cleaner and more visceral to my ears right out of the box. The 1500's bass sounds bloated and kind of muddy to me. Eventually the H3's bass settled down quite a bit and blends in nicely with the mids and highs (I'm not calling it neutral now, but more balanced sounding, especially with the JVC Spiral Dot tips). You stated you hear the 1500 somewhere between the 7550 and EX1000. Well, I think the H3 is way more impressive to my ears than those two Sonys. Just a matter of preference I guess.

 If I may make a suggestion, and if you haven't heard them already, may I suggest you try to get your hands on a pair of Havi Pro I. I know you have written in the past how you like a neutral sound. I generally like my earphones a little (or sometimes quite a bit) north of neutral, but some neutral earphones have been stunning to my ears (Doppios come to mine). This Havi is heading in that direction right out of the box. It has such wonderful neutral sound of clarity for dual dynamic drivers (they are mico-dynamic dual drivers if that makes any difference). The Havi impressed me out of the box. the 1500 didn't. Sorry my friend.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Yes, Havi B3 Pro I are amazing.  Very neutral and on a borderline of analytical level without being too bright/thin/peaky.  They are slightly warmer and have a bit more bass quantity than my HP150 (similar to HP100), just not as airy sound as those Soundmagic cans.  It's also interesting how they separated 4 wires in a ribbon cable fashion instead of a typical twist/braided.  You do need a good amping to get the best out of these, though they sound excellent from LO of X5 with E11k in low gain (don't need too much power).


----------



## dweaver

I have a pair of Rockets coming in and am enjoying the heck out of the DJE1500 so am planning on taking a break from buying anything else for a while. But the Havi do look interesting  The 1500 bass settles down with use as well but I have to admit if I had not been able to easily return the H3 I would have definitely left them to cook a good long while versus just selling them used and taking a huge loss. I really liked the MDR7550 though and as you have stated your prefer the H3 to them and the EX1000 so it stands to reason you won't like the DJE1500 then. Same for Danny, the very things he preferred the H3 over the 1500 are the reasons I prefer the DJE1500 over the H3 LOL.
  
 OK, I feel better as it's clear we have 3 people who just hear things differently.
  
 Eric, if you haven't shipped the 1500's back yet, try the UE tips and see what you think. They made quite a difference for me especially over the default tips balancing out the sound. Sony tips also change up the sound but would probably be way to dark especially with a brand new IEM as it would just accent and exaggerate the bass even more.
  
 Finally did you both just use the default cabling? I learned to appreciate the default cable but can see where for some it would just be to big and help cause fit issues. in my case I just couldn't stand the sound loss I was getting from my UE900 cable and my first android cable so lived with the default cable for the sake of the music. But now that I have a high quality android cable that works as well (actually maybe as smidge better) than the default cable, I will likely only use that original cable when using my desktop rig.
  
 Anyway, I wish you both happy listening .


----------



## waynes world

Very cool - @ericp10 has B3's and CKR10's on the way!
  
 Now, can anyone tell me that this song (Dire Straits Water Of Love) doesn't sound awesome on whatever new headphones or iems they are enjoying???


----------



## dweaver

Excellent tune indeed . My 1500's are singing.


----------



## DannyBai

I used a few cables including spc and silver but it was the housing that I couldn't get use to. Not sure why since they have a nice shape. Sound is good and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I hooked up the E11K to my DX90.. First iem of course it has to be my Doppios. And the sound???
  
  
 Fiio pulled a rabbit out of their hats. This amp sounds GREAT!. WAY better than the older E11. Like a good 2 tiers above the old E11. WOW. Call me impressed. These have nothing to do with a $60 amp. Lol.
  
 Amazing what your $60 get you now a days for sound. This thing is powerful too. Will report back with some more impressions.
  
 Tried it out with my SRH1540 and my L2. Both sound stupendous out of this little amp. Got my H3 in my ears..Again driven with clear authority..I wouldn't be surprised if this thing can drive 300 Ohm cans with ease..It doesn't have the stage or the transparency of my greater amps but I can't possibly see how it gets better for this price range. Props to Fiio. The value is crazy on this one.


----------



## pokenguyen

dsnuts said:


> So I hooked up the E11K to my DX90.. First iem of course it has to be my Doppios. And the sound???
> 
> 
> Fiio pulled a rabbit out of their hats. This amp sounds GREAT!. WAY better than the older E11. Like a good 2 tiers above the old E11. WOW. Call me impressed. These have nothing to do with a $60 amp. Lol.
> ...


 

 How is it compared to iCan Nano, which is much more expensive?


----------



## Aero Dynamik

drbluenewmexico said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice description!  After hearing the Tenore, I don't like any IEMs where the female vocal isn't smooth and seductive
> ...


 
 I do look forward to your "comparative review of all the Zero Audio phones". When can we expect it? Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Dsnuts

pokenguyen said:


> How is it compared to iCan Nano, which is much more expensive?


 
 I have a Micro. Desktop amp which is IFIs best amp so it is operating on a different level as far as sound is concerned. ICAN is my favorite amp and has more stage separation and has a reference quality of transparency, the 3Dness of sound even without the 3D eq is amazing. This being said. I loved what I was hearing from the E11K last night. I had a hard time believing it is a budget amp. The ICAN is $250 and the E11K is $60..


----------



## DannyBai

Man, they have the Philips Fidelio L1's on Amazon for $134.95.  I can't think of a headphone right now that's better at that price.


----------



## Ap616

dannybai said:


> Man, they have the Philips Fidelio L1's on Amazon for $134.95.  I can't think of a headphone right now that's better at that price.




How about the underrated Yamaha HPH-200 for $80?  I think they are fantastic sound wise! though the L1 are supposed to be good too. Obviously way better built.

...not on Amazon though($150 there), at sheetmusicplus.com


----------



## peter123

Hmm, I paid about the same for my l1 shipped and taxed to Norway and was still underwhelmed........

Only good about them to me is build and and comfort. Soundwise they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## PeterDLai

ap616 said:


> How about the underrated Yamaha HPH-200 for $80?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Use coupon code WELCOME10 for an additional 10% off at sheetmusicplus.com.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> So I hooked up the E11K to my DX90.. First iem of course it has to be my Doppios. And the sound???
> 
> 
> Fiio pulled a rabbit out of their hats. This amp sounds GREAT!. WAY better than the older E11. Like a good 2 tiers above the old E11. WOW. Call me impressed. These have nothing to do with a $60 amp. Lol.
> ...


 
 Holy Mojo, that is great news!  i look forward to hearing how EllK sounds compared to Cayin muscle pedigree parts amp! and fee fi FO iFi,
 60 bucks is way less than 260 by 200$ Filo must be saying  "I CAN do it cheaper...


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of the Cayin. She has landed. Will have initial impressions of the Cayin C5 later.


----------



## Ap616

peterdlai said:


> Use coupon code WELCOME10 for an additional 10% off at sheetmusicplus.com.




I used a different coupon code for 10% off when I got min, but then paid for expedited shipping with the discount I got  And it still took a little while for me to get mine. It probably would've taken 3-4 weeks without... 
But anyway, I highly recommend them to anyone here! Very underrated on Head-fi imo. They are one the best sub $150 headphones out there. Definitely could be up there with the Mikros 90, Takstar Pro 80, Philips L1, and Sennheiser HD558 but even a little cheaper. I haven't heard most of those though...


----------



## DannyBai

ap616 said:


> How about the underrated Yamaha HPH-200 for $80?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those were livelier and sounded excellent and $80 is a good deal for that sound.
  


peter123 said:


> Hmm, I paid about the same for my l1 shipped and taxed to Norway and was still underwhelmed........
> 
> Only good about them to me is build and and comfort. Soundwise they leave a lot to be desired.


 
 Agreed on build and comfort.  I can understand on the sound.  It's dark and laid back so it won't suit everyone.  I happen to like that sort of sound and everything else in between.


----------



## doctorjazz

VACATION!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

So she has landed and to my surprise the 2month order of the Lines 970 also came in. Yes after 2 months of waiting. This is the good news. The bad
  


 $30 Amp will have missing screw for one.


 And the volume nob is crooked.. No problem functioning of course but how difficult would it have been to assemble this without missing a screw. Yes this box that it came in was sealed too. But hey it was $30. As for the Cayin?


 Stunning looking. Even better looking first hand. How does it sound? I have no idea because it arrived completely dead so I am charging it now. Also a bit underwhelmed with the stuff it came with.
  


 Seriously take a look at that charging connector. What is that? At least provide a damn 5 ft charging cord!!Lol. Actually now that I am looking at it. It is a mini to mini connector. I take it back this thing don't come with a charging cord at all. I suppose it is so common that they probably though it is OK to not include one. The sound better be worth it is what I am saying. Still waiting for it to charge.


----------



## Nonsensical

dsnuts said:


> So she has landed and to my surprise the 2month order of the Lines 970 also came in. Yes after 2 months of waiting. This is the good news. The bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The screw for the Line5 should be in the box...mine was. For some reason you have to screw that one in yourself. Love the amp itself, though.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit bright out of the box. Probably need some play time for the sound to settle..I will reserve judgement till I get some burn in time on the amp. You got lucky in that you found your screw in the box. I didn't get one. They skipped putting it in the box all together. Not a big deal I will take one out the back and put it up front where it is more important. I am impressed with the power on it. It does have some sound imbalance in low volume but evens out when turning up the volume.
  
 To be honest I was way more impressed with the E11K. But we will see how a $30 amp performs after some time running through with some music.


----------



## Francisk

nonsensical said:


> The screw for the Line5 should be in the box...mine was. For some reason you have to screw that one in yourself. Love the amp itself, though.


 
  
 ROFL.....labor cost saving for charging so cheap for the goods so buyer will have to do their bit of work


----------



## nick n

Might be of interest to someone.  I have an older D TO A unit with a wall wart.. Miniscule, and seems Gefen only makes a few things for home theatre etc, been around for a while. And also another thing is U/L certification etc.
 Actually found it at a hearing aid store been on 24/7 for a couple years and zero issues. I have never cracked it open to see what was inside  ( chipset)
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/gtv-192kusb-2-adaud.jsp?prod_id=11499
  
 Just noticed this one seems to have a headphone out even. Oh and a 2 year warranty.
  
 here's a Sterophile blurb on it.
http://www.stereophile.com/content/ce-week-headphones-galore-iai-dac-small-hi-fi-and-avoiding-bluetooth
  At least it a cheaper option .


----------



## Dsnuts

Initial open box listen.
  
 Aha guys..I don't need to compare this amp to my 2Stepdance or my ICAN...I am using my L2 for my initial listen.. This thing sounds unbelievable..One of the best sounding amps out of the box I have ever heard. This thing sounds better than the way it looks. The stereo field is layered beyond normal amplification to the point where it is holographic..Sound stage is already impressive out of my L2 but using this amp. Music is coming at me from all direction very similar to how the 3D enhance feature works on the ICAN. But the crazy thing is the C5 don't have this enhance feature. Very natural..It is not a sterile neutral type sound but much more musical and fluid sounding amp. Organic perhaps.. The lushness of vocals and crispness of instruments simply sound stupendous, world class .This is easily on par with my ICAN. I think the bass could be slightly better. And this is without the bass boost.. Bass boost adds fullness to the lower end but is done tastefully here. No overblown mess. Without it the bass is reference sounding. No bass boost needed. Power for days. I am just using low gain with so much power room on tap. It is going to be interesting to see what cans this thing drives as it can reach blaring volumes on the quick.. I will have more to write when I get some hours on this amp but I can safely say. This amp is more than worth the money spent on it.  HIGHLY RECOMMENDED..I can see this amp quickly becoming very popular around here..Can't wait to put some time on this amp.
  
 The sound is decidedly mature, grand in scale, smoothness showered with clean detail.  The sound is expanded in height, width, depth..If your waiting for me to say this amp sucks..Nope..What I am going to say is. This is one of the best sounding amps I have ever heard..Will give your expensive desktop amp a run for sounds and probably has more power. Lol. I thought my ICAN was the best amp purchase of this year I have made. I have to rethink this.
  
 This amp is not for the faint of heart..You guys are gonna LOVE this sound.
  
 Will have more impressions on the Cayin C5 thread..


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Initial open box listen.
> 
> Aha guys..I don't need to compare this amp to my 2Stepdance or my ICAN...I am using my L2 for my initial listen.. This thing sounds unbelievable..One of the best sounding amps out of the box I have ever heard. This thing sounds better than the way it looks. The stereo field is layered beyond normal amplification to the point where it is holographic..Sound stage is already impressive out of my L2 but using this amp. Music is coming at me from all direction very similar to how the 3D enhance feature works on the ICAN. But the crazy thing is the C5 don't have this enhance feature. Very natural..It is not a sterile neutral type sound but much more musical and fluid sounding amp. Organic perhaps.. The lushness of vocals and crispness of instruments simply sound stupendous, world class .This is easily on par with my ICAN. I think the bass could be slightly better. And this is without the bass boost.. Bass boost adds fullness to the lower end but is done tastefully here. No overblown mess. Without it the bass is reference sounding. No bass boost needed. Power for days. I am just using low gain with so much power room on tap. It is going to be interesting to see what cans this thing drives as it can reach blaring volumes on the quick.. I will have more to write when I get some hours on this amp but I can safely say. This amp is more than worth the money spent on it.  HIGHLY RECOMMENDED..I can see this amp quickly becoming very popular around here..Can't wait to put some time on this amp.
> 
> ...




Getting excited. Looking forward to more in depth impression Dsnut. Btw, did you notice any hissing issue with sensitive iems like the FX850.


----------



## Dsnuts

Zero. Noise floor is clean like the lines on the aluminum housing..I am blown away by how great this amp is. This sound has captivated me like no other. Unexpected reference level portable amplification. I should be sleeping now but I keep on listening to tunes because of this thing. 
  
 Oh yea. You know it is a good amp when it makes every single iem and headphone you own sound like the best versions of that particular phone. Amazing.. I had a good feeling about this amp. It has more than exceeded every expectation I had for the sound.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks Dsnut and will be waiting for your detail impression.


----------



## Dsnuts

Danny just bought the amp and there will be much more in depth discussion on the Cayin C5 thread.. So I took out the FX850 just for you Leo and guess what. I have never heard the FX850 sound this nice. This amp makes everything I own sound stupendous. Hasn't had bad synergy on anything I tried yet.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Danny just bought the amp and there will be much more in depth discussion on the Cayin C5 thread.. So I took out the FX850 just for you Leo and guess what. I have never heard the FX850 sound this nice. This amp makes everything I own sound stupendous. Hasn't had bad synergy on anything I tried yet.




Wow. Thanks Dsnut. Sounds like my wallet is gonna loose some weight.


----------



## kova4a

That cayin c5 looks interesting and quite the hype. Btw, did you get a puch for it in the package coz I just read on erji that apparently there are some optimizations done to the second batch of c5 and it also comes with a pouch, so it seems that the pouch will be a good indicator of whether one has got one from the first batch or a following release.
 And also, can you make a size comparison pic with some more gear coz it looks quite big given - maybe even bigger than e12.


----------



## Francisk

The logo of Line5 reminds me of the guitar FX and amp company called Line6. See for yourself if it looks familiar


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Danny just bought the amp and there will be much more in depth discussion on the Cayin C5 thread.. So I took out the FX850 just for you Leo and guess what. I have never heard the FX850 sound this nice. This amp makes everything I own sound stupendous. Hasn't had bad synergy on anything I tried yet.


 
 WOW  great news on that Cayin!  I'm going to order one as soon as i can! sounds like a real winner that is a true discovery!
 Thanks for diving into the possibility DS!  hard to imagine my upgraded DX90 with the international firmware sounding much
 better, but i am open to auditory miracles!! and making the JVC850s sound better will be a true WONDERBAR!!! 
  
  BTW, the upgraded DX90 makes the SoundMagic HP100s just SING SING SING..on all kinds of music.  very underrated headphone given
 quality sources.....


----------



## Dsnuts

kova4a said:


> That cayin c5 looks interesting and quite the hype. Btw, did you get a puch for it in the package coz I just read on erji that apparently there are some optimizations done to the second batch of c5 and it also comes with a pouch, so it seems that the pouch will be a good indicator of whether one has got one from the first batch or a following release.
> And also, can you make a size comparison pic with some more gear coz it looks quite big given - maybe even bigger than e12.


 

 No pouch was included so this might be a first batch..I am glad I got one none the less I will upload some pics later. It is roughly the size of an apple device or a smartphone. Kinda shaped like one too. Probably what it was meant to be used with.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

How would you compare Cayin c5 with E11K? thanks


----------



## Shawn71

Cavin looks like Fii0 E18's size and lil similar......


----------



## Dsnuts

hairyheadmara said:


> How would you compare Cayin c5 with E11K? thanks


 
  
 The E11K sound like a good portable amp. Was very impressed with it with it's small card deck compact size and will make for a great throw around portable amp. Sound wise it is a much better E11 and I was telling some friends that if you put the guts of the E11K in a more expensive looking shell it could easily sell for $100 plus and people would be happy with it. It has great power too.
  
 The C5 sounds more like a high end desktop amp more than a portable amp and has the power of one too. We are clearly dealing with a good 2-3 tiers of better sound on the Cayin C5. It is on par with my ICAN amp which I told myself if the C5 sound was anywhere close to the ability I was gonna be one happy camper. And believe me I am one happy camper..To have this amount of power on hand yet with a zero noise floor, that so far seems to mesh with every IEM and Can I own and brings absolute brilliant max performance of each item in the chain..I am sure there are better portable amps but I guarantee not for this price. Just on sound alone I am having a hard time figuring out which sounds better my 2Step, ICAN or this much cheaper C5. 
  
 Difference between E11K to the C5? Vocal performance on the C5 with something like my L2 will send shivers up your spine. The E11K it sounds fantastic with the same vocal tracks but lacks the dimensionality and the crisp detail of the C5. I mentioned on my first impression of the C5. The layering of sound is so utterly fantastic that the best way to describe it is holographic type sound presentation akin to the ICAN with it's 3D enhance eq on. The sound is very natural, smooth, imagery is already fantastic on my DX90 but using the C5 it projects that imagery into what your hearing. Your surrounded by it.  E11K has solid imagery as well but I would not call it holographic per se. Both are excellent deals but it will be the C5 that is going to become a classic..


shawn71 said:


> Cavin looks like Fii0 E18's size and lil similar......


 

 It has the most design cues from the E18. I think it might be of a similar size.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Thanks 





dsnuts said:


> The E11K sound like a good portable amp. Was very impressed with it with it's small card deck compact size and will make for a great throw around portable amp. Sound wise it is a much better E11 and I was telling some friends that if you put the guts of the E11K in a more expensive looking shell it could easily sell for $100 plus and people would be happy with it. It has great power too.
> 
> The C5 sounds more like a high end desktop amp more than a portable amp and has the power of one too. We are clearly dealing with a good 2-3 tiers of better sound on the Cayin C5. It is on par with my ICAN amp which I told myself if the C5 sound was anywhere close to the ability I was gonna be one happy camper. And believe me I am one happy camper..To have this amount of power on hand yet with a zero noise floor, that so far seems to mesh with every IEM and Can I own and brings absolute brilliant max performance of each item in the chain..I am sure there are better portable amps but I guarantee not for this price. Just on sound alone I am having a hard time figuring out which sounds better my 2Step, ICAN or this much cheaper C5.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Ds for your quick reply.


----------



## waynes world

Sounds like the Cayan C5 might make a nice E12 replacement (that's what I use on my desktop) assuming it has enough juice to push the Nickerfied T50RP's and Sextetts..


----------



## GettingBuckets

I think in terms of power it will be pretty similar since the E12 is 880 mW at 32 ohms while this one is 800 mW at 32 ohms. Hopefully it's a higher quality sounding amp because I didn't like the E12 too much. It had power but was too grainy esp with my ZMFs, which need some decent juice.


----------



## Shawn71

Anybody owns any of the 2 IEMs of the UK brand called octone acoustics? And like to share how they really sound? One is the copy of jlab jbuds and the other being meelec m6....but with little/big changes cosmetically and accessories wise.

Groove buds eco edition:
 http://www.octone.eu/index.php?id=38&L=0
is like http://www.jlabaudio.com/Products/Earbuds/JBuds/4

AND

Octone IEM Pro
 http://www.octone.eu/index.php?id=46&L=0
is like http://www.meelec.com/Sport_Fi_M6_Memory_Wire_In_Ear_Earphones_Black_p/earphone-m6-bk-mee.htm


----------



## nick n

Octone has/had another dynamic one also sometimes can still be found on fleabay Germany or UK. Might need some bribery for shipping elsewhere.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I believe there is a little (or some?) conversation about Line5 here (the golden amp floating around head-fi)

 Last night I opened my unit because it's not functioning properly. Some strange things going on with charging the unit, yes it works fine, but my charging lights don't work and we don't know if it's accepting a charge.

 I will say for the little 3.7v battery inside and quoted "more than 10 hour" runtimes. This unit has been going strong for over 40 hours now plugged into full-size headphones! I'm trying to run it flat so I can test if my amp takes a charge, but it just keeps on going....and going.

 I have no idea when it will go flat, though here's what it looks like inside.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Has anyone given the RedGiant a04 a whirl? I know the a00 and a03 got quite a bit of coverage when they were first released, but it seems the a04 and a02 were all but completely overlooked.

  
 Given the a04s have next to zero coverage anywhere and I wanted to try another Canadian headphone (gotta support my home country after all), I decided to take the plunge and try em out. Impressions are based on ~15 hours of use with mostly heavy rock and EDM.

  
 Quick summary:

  
 - FANTASTIC bass. Smooth, uber punchy, and extends deep with tons of juicy rumble. Definitely steals the show.
 - Slightly recessed mids, but they are not overshadowed. Female vocals sound especially nice.
 - Treble is usually bright and with adequate sparkle, but can be a little overwhelming and grainy on treble-heavy songs and low quality recordings. In general not really an issue. Maybe additional play time will help clean this up.
 - Not extremely detailed, but they are no slouch either.
 - Build quality is excellent. The housings are all metal, and quite large. They are also pretty heavy. The cable is a nice durable jobbie, and slightly thicker than the average compared to all my other IEMs. Chin slider and shirt clip included. Strain relief on the 90 degree jack is well done, but the lack of proper relief on the housings may be an issues, especially given their weight. Not an IEM you want to hang around your neck.
 - Soundstage is about on par with my other favorite single dynamics (FX3X, EB110) but a little more intimate.
 - Fitment is where they fall short. I am lucky enough to have pretty average sized ears, and mostly everything I try out fits fine. Once I finally seat these properly, they pretty much disappear despite being so oversized and heavy. They are actually one of the most comfortable IEMs I've used, but getting them in properly takes a bit of work. Someone with small outer ears would have no chance, at all, with these. Without a proper seal, these sound pretty balanced. Get a good seal and out comes that juicy, juicy bass.

  
 I would say these comfortably fit into the bass-head IEM category and as such made me put aside the JVC FX3X and Sony XB50s because, IMO, they one up both of these on pretty much everything (minus ease of fitment). I do like the cable on the XB50 more.

  
 Overall one of my favorite purchases so far


----------



## Shawn71

nick n said:


> Octone has/had another dynamic one also sometimes can still be found on fleabay Germany or UK. Might need some bribery for shipping elsewhere.




yeah, the "Dynamic one" I remember.....


----------



## Dsnuts

h20fidelity said:


> I believe there is a little (or some?) conversation about Line5 here (the golden amp floating around head-fi)
> 
> Last night I opened my unit because it's not functioning properly. Some strange things going on with charging the unit, yes it works fine, but my charging lights don't work and we don't know if it's accepting a charge.
> 
> ...


 
 Ya I also noticed how long my Line5 A970 has been going. It hasn't stopped. Sound is starting to open up for me since open box. So we will see where this sound goes. Thanks for the pic I was going to open her up as well to check out the insides.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dsnuts said:


> Ya I also noticed how long my Line5 A970 has been going. It hasn't stopped. Sound is starting to open up for me since open box. So we will see where this sound goes. Thanks for the pic I was going to open her up as well to check out the insides.




Turns out my unit won't accept a charge, (faulty) but thankfully due to the AA battery inside I can charge manually by removing it (with a Li-ion battery charger). For any owners keep in mind Line5 uses a higher voltage 3.7v Ultrafire battery, not your average 1.2 volt found in usual devices. Using a 1.2v it won't even turn on.


----------



## Dsnuts

The QC on these units seem. Half baked. My unit has a screw missing and my volume knob is crooked. Though I tried charging my unit and it seems to be charging as there is a light in the rear end that lights up when I plug it in so I suppose I got a working unit minus one screw which is better than not getting a charging unit. These units are so cheap I guess if you get a non working unit it isn't worth trying to send them back. In my case there is no way I would send this unit back to deals extreme even if I got a defective unit because it is agonizing how long they take to ship something to you. I think the longest I have ever waited for anything from China was a month.  Deals Extreme beat that by another month. Deal with Extreme wait times is what that site should be.
  
 Just can't deal with how long the shipping is from them no matter how cheap the stuff is.


----------



## peter123

dannybai said:


> Those were livelier and sounded excellent and $80 is a good deal for that sound.
> 
> Agreed on build and comfort.  I can understand on the sound.  It's dark and laid back so it won't suit everyone.  I happen to like that sort of sound and everything else in between.


 
  
 Yeah, I knew exactly what I was getting and since I'm only going to use it at the office (as my only headphone there) I decided to brake my holy rule and find the best eq settings for them to be enjoyable to me.
  
The perfect comfort and just the right amount of isolation/leakage makes them ideal to me for that use.
  
  


hairyheadmara said:


> How would you compare Cayin c5 with E11K? thanks


 
 The comparsions I would love to see is C5 vs E12 and E11K vs E11


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> Turns out my unit won't accept a charge, (faulty) but thankfully due to the AA battery inside I can charge manually by removing it (with a Li-ion battery charger). For any owners keep in mind Line5 uses a higher voltage 3.7v Ultrafire battery, not your average 1.2 volt found in usual devices. Using a 1.2v it won't even turn on.




 AAA/AA batteries are 1.5V......


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't have the E12 but I am going to assume it is one step above the E11K. But then again people be comparing the E11K to the O2 amp which is quite a statement. I did compare my ICAN head to head with the C5 last night only to support my initial thoughts on the sonics of the C5.
  
*========* The C5 sonic abilities continue to amaze. It sounds very much identical to the ICAN with a little bit more bass emphasis but so far as clarity, resolution, detail, staging, immersiveness, power, workmanship, 3Dness,zero noise floor with every iem and headphone, And overall coolness factor.   I would say both are about equal..Now I would give the slight edge to the ICAN as it literally has zero flaws to my ears and has more gain settings and 2 very powerful eq settings in the bass boosts and 3D enhance that work very well. But the C5 being portable is shockingly similar with it's own powerful room filling sound and abilities.
  
 Lets just say as good as the E12 and E11K are for the bang for your money Fiio amps are I am going to doubt they are at the same level of sound as the ICAN. I certainly know the E11K isn't. (great little portable amp I might add however it is clearly outclassed by the C5) The E12DIY edition should come close but not so much their cheaper siblings.


----------



## nick n

shawn71 said:


> AAA/AA batteries are 1.5V......


 

http://www.amazon.com/Tenergy-2600mAh-1-2V-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0035HCT3Q/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1/189-2427717-4765154


----------



## drbluenewmexico

The E12 is a great little well built amp.  but it lacks detail and musicality compared to more expensive amps.
 its a powerhouse for sure, and manages bass well, but it doesn't sing like RS amps. I think it was designed 
 more as a muscle amp for orthos and high impedance headphones, and it drives almost anything well.
 and it is a good bargain for the price, built like a tank, solid electronics.  i look forward to the Cayin C5 as
 an amp with the potential of more musicality, detail, tone accuracy and grace.


----------



## Hutnicks

Does anybody know for sure if there is any truth to the rumour that Cayin and Primaluna are manufactured at the same factory?


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I don't have the E12 but I am going to assume it is one step above the E11K. But then again people be comparing the E11K to the O2 amp which is quite a statement. I did compare my ICAN head to head with the C5 last night only to support my initial thoughts on the sonics of the C5.
> 
> The C5 sonic abilities continue to amaze. It sounds very much identical to the ICAN with a little bit more bass emphasis but so far as clarity, resolution, detail, staging, immersiveness, power, workmanship, 3Dness,zero noise floor with every iem and headphone, And overall coolness factor.   I would say both are about equal..Now I would give the slight edge to the ICAN as it literally has zero flaws to my ears and has more gain settings and 2 very powerful eq settings in the bass boosts and 3D enhance that work very well. But the C5 being portable is shockingly similar with it's own powerful room filling sound and abilities.
> 
> Lets just say as good as the E12 and E11K are for the bang for your money Fiio amps are I am going to doubt they are at the same level of sound as the ICAN. I certainly know the E11K isn't. (great little portable amp I might add however it is clearly outclassed by the C5) The E12DIY edition should come close but not so much their cheaper siblings.







drbluenewmexico said:


> The E12 is a great little well built amp.  but it lacks detail and musicality compared to more expensive amps.
> its a powerhouse for sure, and manages bass well, but it doesn't sing like RS amps. I think it was designed
> more as a muscle amp for orthos and high impedance headphones, and it drives almost anything well.
> and it is a good bargain for the price, built like a tank, solid electronics.  i look forward to the Cayin C5 as
> an amp with the potential of more musicality, detail, tone accuracy and grace.




Damn you guys, why can't anybody say that the E12 is good enough and that I don't need to get the C5 

Edit: There's also the C6 and the HA-2i


----------



## MrEleventy

peter123 said:


> Damn you guys, why can't anybody say that the E12 is good enough and that I don't need to get the C5
> 
> Edit: There's also the C6 and the HA-2i


I think you need to renew your membership to HF... "Welcome back! And again, sorry about your wallet."


----------



## rafaelroxalot

dsnuts said:


> I don't have the E12 but I am going to assume it is one step above the E11K. But then again people be comparing the E11K to the O2 amp which is quite a statement. I did compare my ICAN head to head with the C5 last night only to support my initial thoughts on the sonics of the C5.
> 
> 
> *========*
> ...


 where can i find these? Im from brazil


----------



## nick n

Don't forget also Cayin is not new to the scene, or rather this isn't their first amp I just looked them up again to window shop :0


----------



## Dsnuts

nick n said:


> Don't forget also Cayin is not new to the scene, or rather this isn't their first amp I just looked them up again to window shop :0


 

 Oh you mean this kinda stuff they make?


----------



## peter123

@MrEleventy

Lol, you're correct.

I've also ordered the C5 just to prove your point


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Oh you mean this kinda stuff they make?


 
 THIS would sound good wired directly into our brains!!!!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> AAA/AA batteries are 1.5V......


 


 Not these ones mate.

 Maybe you haven't been around for a while. Technology moves at a fast pace.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400714867395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 Read the voltage again on the battery in the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Actually, it also depends as my rechargeables for my cameras are 1.2v (as nick n has shown above) 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/20-pcs-X-AA-BTY-Rechargeable-Battery-3000mAh-Ni-MH-1-2V-/350662672626?pt=AU_Electronics_Batteries_Chargers&hash=item51a51fc0f2&_uhb

 I think you're talking about standard disposable AA's (which we weren't talking about)


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> Not these ones mate.
> 
> 
> Maybe you haven't been around for a while. Technology moves at a fast pace.
> ...



:rolleyes: yeah i never heard of 1.2V batteries of new technologies....No Worries I wasnt taking about 3.7V either
Coz I dont have any electrnics to use such batteries alike....anyways I was talking about regulars not rechargeables....


----------



## Shawn71

Anyway good to know that these piece of electronics exist and I realized that I shd also know about micro batteries being used in hearing aids as one day I might use that as well if not the monstrous batteries found in cruisers or freight ships tho.....lol..


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> Anyway good to know that these piece of electronics exist and I realized that I shd also know about micro batteries being used in hearing aids as one day I might use that as well if not the monstrous batteries found in cruisers or freight ships tho.....lol..


 

 *off topic*

 3.7 volt batteries are mostly used in Ultrafire torches like this little bugger ( Link Click Here )

 I'm actually waiting on one to arrive.

 Check out the pics how bright they go in the listing with a couple extra volts. 

*on topic*


----------



## higbvuyb

h20fidelity said:


> *off topic*
> 
> 3.7 volt batteries are mostly used in Ultrafire torches like this little bugger ( Link Click Here )
> 
> ...


 
  
 3.7 volt batteries are generally standard lithium-ion ('lithium-cobalt') batteries. If you open up a laptop battery pack you'll find a bunch of these.
  
 Ultrafire is generally considered a poor quality brand of Li-ion battery. You don't have that much choice in the 14500 size but anything containing a genuine Sanyo cell is going to be a far better choice, and will probably have around double the capacity and higher max. current (Ultrafire blue 14500s tend to actually be around 350-450 mAh).
  
 If you really want a bright flashlight then see if you can find an IMR (LiMn2O4 or 'lithium manganese') battery in the same size. They deliver more current (but they have a bit less capacity). There is a very good forum called BLF if you want to learn a bit more and don't mind having an empty wallet.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> *off topic*
> 
> 
> 3.7 volt batteries are mostly used in Ultrafire torches like this little bugger ( Link Click Here )
> ...




...I was serious, tho it looked off topic to you,dono why?:rolleyes:.....Again- I never had any of those 3.7V rechargeable in my gadget use,so far and so I never came across so far.....BUT now I know there is,for diff purposes,becoz of you......TY.


----------



## H20Fidelity

higbvuyb said:


> 3.7 volt batteries are generally standard lithium-ion batteries. If you open up a laptop battery pack you'll find a bunch of these.
> 
> Ultrafire is generally considered a poor quality brand of Li-ion battery. You don't have that much choice in the 14500 size but anything containing a genuine Sanyo cell is going to be a far better choice, and will probably have around double the capacity and higher max. current (Ultrafire blue 14500s tend to actually be around 350-450 mAh).


 


 That would explain why Line5 (the $30 amp) uses cheap Ultrafire. I may look into a better brended Li-ion for the item. 

 Cheers.



 Quote: 





shawn71 said:


> ...I was serious, tho it looked off topic to you,dono why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My off-topic brackets for me talking about torches in a discovery thread but you seemed to take it the wrong way.

 I'm picking up some kind of confusion in the air here so, I'll just leave you be, Shawn71.


----------



## Shawn71

h20fidelity said:


> My off-topic brackets for me talking about torches in a discovery thread but you seemed to take it the wrong way.
> 
> 
> I'm picking up some kind of confusion in the air here so, I'll just leave you be, Shawn71.




oh ok my bad......sorry but I thought you were referring my comment as *off topic* and yours referring to * on topic*....yeah the *on topic* really confused me.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

It's all good, I think for most parts we all do pretty good considering we're behind keyboards with thousands of miles between us. Cheers.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> *off topic*
> 
> 3.7 volt batteries are mostly used in Ultrafire torches like this little bugger ( Link Click Here )
> 
> ...


 
 I hope you're not really expecting 1k lumens out of this light. I don't know how bright will it be but my guess is 300lm at best. There are no 1xAA lights that are this bright, especially with this size and nothing to dissipate the heat. Even the very very good lights using single 18650 rarely get close to 1000 lumens. Realistically, pretty good 14500 lights with this size are olight s15 and spark sf5 and you won't be getting anything in this caliber for 5 bucks. So 300-400lm at best and that's for the lights using good LEDs. Just my 2 cents as I'm also into this stuff as another hobby to sink money into.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> I hope you're not really expecting 1k lumens out of this light. I don't know how bright will it be but my guess is 300lm at best. There are no 1xAA lights that are this bright, especially with this size and nothing to dissipate the heat. Even the very very good lights using single 18650 rarely get close to 1000 lumens. Realistically, pretty good 14500 lights with this size are olight s15 and spark sf5 and you won't be getting anything in this caliber for 5 bucks. So 300-400lm at best and that's for the lights using good LEDs. Just my 2 cents as I'm also into this stuff as another hobby to sink money into.


 
  
 Um... I don't intend on going deer hunting or getting 1000 thingamabobs. Long as it guides me to the kitchen at 2am. 
 .


----------



## kova4a

Well, I'm just saying. It's like with audio gear - most people are content with just being able to play their music and don't much attention to the quality. So if you just don't want to trip in the dark a cheap light like that will do the trick just don't expect miracles or believe the seller's claims.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back from vacation, Scotland, man, interesting place ("why Scotland?"...Long story...). First the negatives...weather is amazingly bad for summer, 40-50 degrees (F), with off and on rain all day every day. Wifi is hardly available, and really poor whein it is. Dollar to pound stinks-poor food is really expensive, and expensive food is rediculous! And the food, for the most part, is bland at best, poor on average, though the attention paid to sweets and desserts is much greater than that paid to food prep, with the result that you're generally better off just going straight to dessert/snacks (which is my preferred way of eating anyway). It was Vacation of real contrasts, the Highlands, with the beautiful, preserved mountains, forests, lakes (Loch in the local parlance), where we started. Beautiful, idyllic, lovely outdoor outings, friendly people. Then on to Edinbourgh, which is in the middle of the Fringe Festival, a month of madness every August, with performers of every ilk, music, serious/comedic/musical theater, magicians, jugglers, tightrope walkers, and, more than anything else, stand up comedians. More than I've ever seen in my whole life. More than in all the comedy clubs in the New York/New Jersey area. More than the population of many mid western towns. Great performers, OK performers, crappy performers, very democratic, with lots of free shows, and most paid shows about $15-$25. And there are hundreds of hour long shows every hour...if you don't like the one you're at, the next could be a real find. The vibe is a bit like New Orleans Jazz & Heritage, though the latter is mostly professional, with some local talent interspersed. (I expect South By Southwest in Austin must have a similar excitement/party vibe, but haven't gotten to that one yet). Had a really great time!
OK, discoveries. Music doesn't seem to be quite as featured as theater and Stand Up Comedy, but there is still a ton of it around (one of my favorite artists, Richard Thompson, guitarist/singer-songer extraordinairre, was playing a few days after we left, shoot:mad: ). Still, there are a few jazz clubs, The Jazz Bar was around the corner from my hotel, and is a really nice spot. They were featuring many artists (a new show every 1-1.2 hours, starting about 11AM, going until the wee morning), I got to see Valery Ponomarev, a Russian expatriate trumpeter Art Blakey disciple, who I'd heard of but hadn't ever seen or heard his recordings. He put on a fine show, straight Bebop/Hardbop, with a tight band, really dug it.


Another performer who I'd never heard of, but really enjoyed his show, wask Arturo Tappin, who played with what seemed to be a pick up band, and burned the place up. His music veers a bit close to smooth jazz, but the Carribean flavor and the high energy and chops he has made for a fine show


OK, back to New York/New Jersey life...
O Yeah, gear, the Cayin amp seems up my alley, have been eying Ray Samuels portables, this seems like it could be a great alternative! Just spent a mint (see "Dollar to Pound stinks" above), but it's inexpensive enough not to break the bank. May give it a go...


----------



## waynes world

^ Nice report doc! Gave me good chuckle here and there as well 

Glad you had a nice time, and heard some good music to boot!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Someone on here has now been to my home town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Regarding the weather, you were pretty unlucky as we have had a decent summer (by our standards!) here, around 70+(F) most days. The 'fringe festival' is just that, only here for the summer period, which attracts a lot of tourists! Glad to see you enjoyed your time here!


----------



## doctorjazz

gee simpson said:


> Someone on here has now been to my home town  Regarding the weather, you were pretty unlucky as we have had a decent summer (by our standards!) here, around 70+(F) most days. The 'fringe festival' is just that, only here for the summer period, which attracts a lot of tourists! Glad to see you enjoyed your time here!




Lovely town...the weather was unbelievable, but really didn't put a damper on things at all. I'd love to make it back at some point (I'll bring more Tums . )


----------



## ericp10

Thought you might find some interest in this, doctorjazz:


The 36th Annual Chicago Jazz Festival which will take place Aug. 28-Aug. 31, 2014 in Millennium Park and the Chicago Cultural Center (78 E. Washington).

This year's headliners include:

- trumpeter and noted film music composer Terence Blanchard
 - vibraphonist, jazz education pioneer and author Gary Burton's New Quintet, 
 - bassist Dave Holland and his all star fusion band Prism featuring three of modern jazz's leading lights – Craig Taborn, guitarist Kevin Eubanks (formerly of The Tonight Show Band) and drummer Eric Harland
 - Cecile McLorin Salvant, jazz's most celebrated new straight-ahead singer in years (and rightly so)
 - Chicago-born bassist Rufus Reid with an all-star ensemble
 - trumpeter and now elder statesman and noted mentor Tom Harrell leads a new band, Colors of a Dream featuring jazz's biggest breakout crossover star of the last decade, Esperanza Spalding
 - Sun Ra Arkestra celebrates the centennial of Hermany 'Sunny' (Sun Ra) Blount's "arrival" on planet Earth from Saturn

 The Festival will officially open with a Tribute to Nelson Mandela by Chicago composer Ernest Dawkins. The Millennium Park performance of Dawkins' Afro Jazz Opera will also be the final concert in this year's Made in Chicago: World Class Jazz series. The Sun Ra Arkestra, celebrating what would have been the 100th birthday of its founder, a Chicago legend, will close out the Chicago Jazz Festival.


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds great, wish I could get away from my office some more. It was a bit of a stretch even taking this past week, as we're going through a software conversion that is really difficult, but we have always taken a late August family vacation, so I took this trip. Harry Potter and Dr.Who provided lots of the interest for my younger daughter, and it worked out great. I have seen a number of the artists, the Sun Ra Arkestra many times when Ra still walked among us, Holland with different bands (not the current one), think he's fabulous. Seen Tom Harrell, Terrance Blanchard. Of course, with a great jazz artist, what they did previously shouldn't be what they do TODAY, and I wish I could check it out. Thanks for the heads up, though, if you are going, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Shawn71

Looks like the sidy U2 and penon IEM are same....links below.....

 http://cart100.com/Product/39817003962/

 http://penonaudio.com/PENON-IEM


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Sounds great, wish I could get away from my office some more. It was a bit of a stretch even taking this past week, as we're going through a software conversion that is really difficult, but we have always taken a late August family vacation, so I took this trip. Harry Potter and Dr.Who provided lots of the interest for my younger daughter, and it worked out great. I have seen a number of the artists, the Sun Ra Arkestra many times when Ra still walked among us, Holland with different bands (not the current one), think he's fabulous. Seen Tom Harrell, Terrance Blanchard. Of course, with a great jazz artist, what they did previously shouldn't be what they do TODAY, and I wish I could check it out. Thanks for the heads up, though, if you are going, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry it took a while for a size comparison shot. My Z1060 is roughly the size of a standard smart phone. 3"X5" My C5 is on the bottom fits perfectly.


 You can see how small the other amps are in comparison. The E11K is size of a deck of cards.


----------



## jant71

So, always looking to keep a gauge on the cheap stuff like the ATH-CLR100, Panny HJE190, some of the Chinese budget phones, and other stuff, I have had a persistent urge to grab a JVC HA-FX32...


 I saw them on the bay, as seller refurbs for $2.50, I grabbed a pair from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Marshmallow-HA-FX32-BLUE-In-Earbud-/311004286712?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item48694ccef8
  
 Good seller, no complaints and he sent me a pair of JVC F14 buds as well.

  
 So, not gonna be giant killers but after not even a day of run-in and a tip change(they only came with the stock foams) to UE clear style they they run nearly neck and neck with my pair of reference Tenore and Brainwavz S5 with side vents taped over. They have a two post position tube and I like the UE tips on the second post best. Seemingly not too tip dependent and sound good with most things except a couple that thicken them up too much like the S5 bi-flanges I tried.
  
 Very much like the Philips but better balance and more refined(smoother/less peaky) and of course the two position post. One gives more bass and extension that the Tenore struggles to keep up with. Much like a Ref Tenore with a sub added. Still, even with the post position giving more bass, still not as mid-recessed as the Philips 3580 was. Hard not to like the big bass full bodied sound when A/B-ing them. Ref Tenore wins out technically overall but sounds a bit dull or ho-hum vs. the fun sound of the JVC. The 11mm is a big driver for JVC(outside of the FX850's 11mm most current JVC in-ears use smaller drivers) and helps give them surprisingly good bass.
  
 Only my one pair and tested with Minidisc, iriver, and Sony S639 players unamped but they seem to be the real deal. Tenore and S5 with my favorite tips on can't shake the little JVC upstarts in fun or even ability. A bit plasticky but the cable is a bit better than the 3580 and the ATH-CLR/COR cables. A $2.50 bargain. Worth the $15 or so a new pair can be had for but only about the cost of a cup of coffee for the refurbs. Just can't say how the stock silicone tips will sound with them as they didn't come with them. The stock foams do sound very good with them.
  
 I certainly encourage someone to at least grab a pair of the refurbs and hopefully confirm my experience with them. We might have the next cheap thing!


----------



## spurxiii

jant71 said:


> So, always looking to keep a gauge on the cheap stuff like the ATH-CLR100, Panny HJE190, some of the Chinese budget phones, and other stuff, I have had a persistent urge to grab a JVC HA-FX32...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was about to order these but realise delivery to Oz would be $17+ damn it


----------



## jant71

spurxiii said:


> I was about to order these but realise delivery to Oz would be $17+ damn it


 

 True, didn't think to mention that. The FX32 seem to a N.A. model and tough to get outside of US/Canada w/o international shipping cost adding up. No real Japanese equivalent going by the driver size and other specs. I'm assuming the FX31 could be quite good as well but not the same phone.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HOW do you like that NWZ 1060??  Is that a new walkman model?  seems pretty pricey on amazon listings,
 any better deals on it?
  


dsnuts said:


> Sorry it took a while for a size comparison shot. My Z1060 is roughly the size of a standard smart phone. 3"X5" My C5 is on the bottom fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> You can see how small the other amps are in comparison. The E11K is size of a deck of cards.


----------



## Dsnuts

Older actually. It was the first Walkman to come out with and android OS I think the F models were a revision of the Z you see pictured. More pricy because it is not made anymore.  It was and still is a nice player a bit slow and limited space but Sony always get the sexy form factor and UI correct. Sound wise I would equate it with a X3 or a DX50 in quality with the ability to use android apps and music enhancers. Always been a fan of Sony players. I also own an older S545 which is still going strong. Warm musical sound of this player never stirred me wrong. The battery is still going strong after over 12 years of use.. Wish all batteries were like the ones Sony uses.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Older actually. It was the first Walkman to come out with and android OS I think the F models were a revision of the Z you see pictured. More pricy because it is not made anymore.  It was and still is a nice player a bit slow and limited space but Sony always get the sexy form factor and UI correct. Sound wise I would equate it with a X3 or a DX50 in quality with the ability to use android apps and music enhancers. Always been a fan of Sony players. I also own an older S545 which is still going strong. Warm musical sound of this player never stirred me wrong. The battery is still going strong after over 12 years of use.. Wish all batteries were like the ones Sony uses.


 
 thats great to know, cause i had kind of given up on sony digital players sounding good.  i was long time ago a big fan of sony tape walkmen which
 were the best sound at the time.  good to know that they are back in the game for warm digital sound and that the batteries are supreme! wonder if
 sony will come out with anything to rival the DX90 and its cohorts??


----------



## Dsnuts

Sony ZX-1. Kinda pricy but Sonys newest high res player. I know a few guys that ended up selling theirs after they got the DX90 however. I am sure these sound great but is spendy for what you get. A used one fetches $500. New one currently goes for $680 on amazon..


----------



## sfwalcer

*Head-fi Budget-fi Hype: Origins..............*
*                                                                                                                                Weigh-in:*
                                                                                                      Heavy Weights
  
                                                                             
  
                                         
      (*Sony XBA-H3 v. Dunu DN1000 v. Fostex TE-05 v. FAD HEAVEN V v. Brainwavz R3 v. Zero Audio Tenores v. Ostry KC06  v. Sony MH1/C  v. VSonic VC02 v. TEAC ZE1000*)
  
 The IEM market is getting really hot and competitive these days and not only the big names are bringing the heat because many smaller brands are upping their sonic game as well with many of their latest releases. Therefore, without a doubt brand names like Sony, one of the biggest electronic makers in the world will showcase their latest and greatest R&D with their hybrid flagship, correct??? Welp the answer depends on who you ask because the XBA-H3, Sony's latest hybrid flagship has divided a lot of the head-fi community initially. The crux of this division seems to have been caused by personal sonic preferences/ biases and not based on the actual sonic performance/ technical abilities of these Sony XBA-H3s. But this is understandable because we all have our own biases in sound signatures, therefore in this write-up I will try to simply and effectively convey the characteristics as well as some insights of all the IEMs that will be reviewed without trying to put too much emphasis on my personal biases. No promises though!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now that I got the preface outta' the way lets get this sonic battle rollin'. *Fight!!!*
  
  
*Sony XBA-H3:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Hybrid
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : P



The hype of these Sony hybrids or more accurately put "anti-hype" started with some seasoned TOTL (Top Of The Line a.k.a summit-fi) head-fiers not so glowing impressions of these highly anticipated hybrids from Sony. The interest for these H3 weren't just due to the fact that they were constructed of the latest hybrid tech which consists of a 16mm Liquid Crystal Polymer Film diaphragm and a full-range Balanced Armature + HD super tweeter (WoW that sure is a mouthful of technical mumble jumble), but supposedly these H3s were tuned by the same sonic maestros that had tuned the highly praised and now discontinued MDR-EX1000 as well. Hence coming from such a respected lineage, many loyal followers of those beloved EX1000s was justified to have high expectations for these H3s. Sadly reality often differs from our expectations, because not only did these H3s supposedly sound very different from the EX1000s but their bass heavy presentation was so offensive to some that it was met with pretty negative and critical impressions. So are these Sony XBA-H3s really THAT disappointing compared to their beloved EX1000 brethren??? I can't really tell ya' how those EX1000s sound cuz I have yet to hear them but I sure can with these Sony XBA-H3....
  


    With these Sony XBA-H3s you LITERALLY get it ALL. What I mean by this is that you get everything in spades from the deepest of the lows to a great treble extension and everything in between. The overall sound signature of these H3s is very refined and smooth with great clarity, musicality, dynamics and timbre. What immediately jumps out at you is the crazy deep/ textured sub bass, FULL OUTTA' the head sound/ experience with an overall very effortless and refined sound signature from top to bottom. The bass quality of these H3s is mostly sub bass focused with just a hit of mid bass impact that doesn't bleed into the rest of the sonic spectrum despite its BIG quantity. Their mid bass slam is nowhere as much in quantity as compared to the ASG 2s and H3s hands down bests the ASG 2 in sub bass quantity as well as quality. Hence the bass of these H3s is full bodied/bold/deep/textured and overall what I would call "bombastic" cuz it has this explosive clarity to them that is never overly warm/muddy/dull/ nor slow.
  
 Ok so these H3 humvees has got bass cannons attacked to them, what else they got??? Surprisingly these H3s also have a very sweet and forward mid range with amazing resolution as well (almost on par with the ASG 2s but the ASG 2s has got a slight leg up cuz its mid-range resolution is their bread and butta' and is one of the best I have heard to date).  The highs/treble of the H3 also extends further than the rolled off ones of the ASG 2s but yet it's still able to sound super smooth and refined without any sense harshness, brightness nor sibilance whatsoever. This it seems is where those dedicated HD super tweeters comes in to play cuz you can literally hear them working twerking their magic in the treble extension of these H3s.  
 The "audiophile basshead IEM" moniker was invented for these Sony XBA-H3s cuz their entire sonic spectrum simply comes out to play in spades with nothin' recessed or lacking whatsoever. This is what I call TOTALphile material here folks cuz it's a total and complete sonic package that simply immerses your senses in their musical rendition and leaves nothing outta' the experience. There is no ifs or buts about it, these H3s has got a big, bold and full presentation period and not just in the bass. Unlike the overly powerful and fatiguing presentation of the JVC FXZ200, these XBA-H3s has amazing atmosphere, spaciousness and 3Dness that is encapsulated by a VERY large soundstage which those JVCs can only dream of. In comparison these H3s makes the tuning of those FXZ200s sound congested, slow, overly thick and basic. Therefore for gias that can only appreciate a "flat" analytical, cold and dry sound look elsewhere cuz these Sonys ain't for you. But, if you are just regular audio enthusiast that enjoys a very musical and fun sound these are your ticket to audio nirvana.
  
*TL;DR Hype Check: * TOTALphile material is what these Sony XBA-H3s are. It has basically set a new standard for what a basshead audiophile IEM should embody not just for its bass depth/ quantity, but refinement and balance across the sonic spectrum as well. This right here is an audiophile bass IEM done right and what popular mainstream brands like Beats only wishes it could accomplish sonically. Though it is very evident in the style/ color scheme of these H3s there's some "beats" inspiration/aspiration but thank goodness sonically these H3s more than delivers unlike what Beats are infamous for. Praises aside due to their MASSIVE driver/ housing size, even though I didn't have any trouble with the ergonomics (fit/seal/comfort) the bulky design of these H3s is not very practical for on the go use. Passive isolation is average at best, which is kinda' disappointing since these would make for amazing commuter IEMs for their sonics alone.  Despite passive isolation is not their strong point, their big, full and otta' your head bold and musical sound more than makes up for it once the tunes are on full blast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As the result these H3s are on my wishlist once their prices drop low enough making resistance truly futile for me. But for now their lil' brother, the Sony MH1/C (those amazing sounding micro driver IEM that's infamous for their horrid J-cord flat/thick cables) will be more than enough to hold me over cuz they are VERY similar in sound signature and presentation.

  
  
*DUNU DN1000:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Hybrid
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : O



Just like the current hype on the T-PEOS Altone 200s and funnily by some of the same culprits, the DUNU DN1000 had a similar buzz in that it was almost met with unanimous universal praise from all the head-fiers that had initially heard them. But what REALLY caught my interest was this bold statement here, cuz my immediate reaction was LITERALLY.....  *: O*'rly???!!!  Since I am such a big fan of the GR07 BEs, after reading this ground shattering hype I had my sights and was determined to obtain a set of those alleged VSonic GR07 killa's in order to hear the hype for myself.  Did these DUNU DN1000s live up to their hype for me......


  
 First off what makes these DN1Ks shine is their great treble/highs extension. The treble is truly the star of the show here in that it is very well extended and it's perhaps some of the best treble I have encountered from all the IEMs I have heard to date because it has this refined shimmery and sparkly quality to it, yet is never overly bright, harsh or sibilant. There's good bass depth as well as texture on these DN1Ks, but not as superbly textured as say the VSonic GR07 BEs because of its very visceral and organic qualities. The mid-range on these DN1Ks is good but is not overly forward nor is very lush, therefore it is basically very satisfactory but just doesn't jump out at you as much compared to their treble. Hence this is the reason why these DN1Ks might somewhat appear to have a sight "V" shape sound to them due to its slightly more emphasis on the bass and the treble in comparison to their mids. For me though their sound signature slants more toward a very gradual "U" curve cuz the mids are forward with great resolution and 3Dness, but it's just not the central focus in this IEMs is alls. It's suffice to say that the mid-range on these DN1Ks DO NOT sound recessed whatsoever, because overall there's very good balance across their sonic spectrum.
  
 So how do the different color ring options come into play with these DUNUs and do they make a difference??? These DN1Ks have very good bass depth and texture no matter which ring you choose, but for me the blue ring sounds the most clear with overall the best balance of staging, treble sparkle and bass texture outta' all the ring options. The red ring gives you the most sparkle to their treble and is the most "bright" sounding of all the rings but yet is never harsh nor sibilant. The silver rings on the other hand gives you the most bass but clarity seems to suffer a bit as well as soundstage cuz it sounds more closed in/ intimate in sound/ presentation. The treble with the silver rings is not as sparkly as the other rings so it's slightly a less fatiguing listen if that is what you are looking for. No matter which ring option you choose the staging is large but not as MASSIVE as say the Sony XBA-H3s nor is their bass as full bodied and bombastic sounding, hence overall the sound signature is much more balanced on these DN1Ks than the H3s especially in the bass department. The sound signature and presentation that DUNU seems to be going for with these DN1000s is one that is more conservative, and polite versus the more grand, bold, and ultimately more fun tuning of the Sony XBA-H3s (not that that's a bad thing per se... because it all boils down to personal sound signature preferences). 
  
 Consequently, due to the DN1ks more mature and analytical leaning sound signature, head-fiers immediate comparison to the VSonics GR07 variants is indeed warranted cuz both are very technically capable. So do these DN1Ks blow the GR07s outta' the water like some passionate proponents of the DUNUs has claimed. Nope not by a long shot, but the shimmery and extended treble of these DN1Ks bests that of the GR07 BEs for sure. Their mid-range is also more 3D, with better instrumental separation and resolution hence it sounds slightly more airy compared to the GR07 BEs, though the VSonic bests them in overall lushness, texture and organic timbre.  The quality of bass depth and texture of the GR07 BEs is also superior to that of the DNUN DN1Ks but overall quantity is very similar on both sets. So in summation it's suffice to repost what I have already stated how I see these two IEMs....
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/630585/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition-impressions/2025#post_10258371


> Yeah no problemo. And here is another revelation i had recently regarding how these gr07 BEs compare to the new kid on da' block that is the DUNU DN1000s........
> I actually like them A LOT (referring to the DN1Ks). They don't best the gr07 BEs on all fronts but is a great side grade to them. Lets just say those gr07 BEs are akin to that old school analog sound that has great flavor/ texture but is lacking a bit in HD/3D resolution. These DN1Ks are akin to the new school digital sound that has amazing 3D_ness/ clarity and extension. I like the treble of the DN1Ks more than the BEs, but the bass of the BEs wins in overall texture/ depth. Mids on both are on par. So both are amazing.


 
  
*TL;DR Hype Check: *
 These DUNU DN1000s don't really do anything "wrong" nor offensive sonically per se but in taking a more safe and pedestrian path, they also lack a bit of character or "flavor" if you will that gives them more of a distinctive and unique character to their sound.  Hence despite these DN1Ks are VERY good technical performers it doesn't really offer me a very memorable or seductive listening experience that would make me want to revisit them time and time again unlike the GR07 BEs even though those VSonics are "flatter" sounding and is more 2D in presentation. The organic texture and timbre of the GR07 BEs simply gives those VSonics a more unique listen even though the DN1Ks has slightly more of a fun factor due to its better mid-range 3D resolution and more emphasis on the bass as well as a more sparkly treble.
  
  
*Fostex TE-05:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 *Weight Class:* Single Dynamic
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : X



If there was such a thing as a parallel bizzaro universe that pirates audio forum would do it for head-fi, cuz the vibe there is just weird especially due to many of head-fi's formerly active/ exiled/ banished often resides there. I can't argue that those pirateers know their stuff so when many of them started to CRAZY hype the new IEM in Fostex's upcoming lineup from showroom auditions, any serious audiophile would have to take note and pay close attention. Their hype got me so bad that I even hyped them up some prior to their release in The Discovery Thread in order to amp my anticipation as well as others for this IEM that is blessed by those pirates which supposedly blows their respectively priced peers outta' the water. Hmmm blows outta' the water, wonder where I have heard this similar hype before??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anywho ahoy mateys all aboard the $100 $150 Fostex TE-05 hype cruise for a smooth sail to audio budget-fi nirvana and beyond???


  
 These Fostex TE-05 are smooth and clean with great precision and clarity across their sonic spectrum. There is also a good amount of air to these TE-05s, along with good sub bass depth and extension. Therefore, due to their tight sub bass and slight mid bass emphasis there is very little grain hence there is nothing that will bleed or muddy up the rest of their sound. Mids are nicely forward but not overly lush along with a great treble extension that is slightly sparkly, yet it doesn't get too bright, harsh or sibilant.
  
 Now how do these TE-05 compare to the rest is the million dollar question, welp to put it into perspective both the TE-05 and the DUNU DN1000 performs and plays on the same technical sonic level for me but yet still sound pretty different. The major difference between the DN1K is that their presentation/ sound signature has slightly more weight and texture to it (more dynamic and realistic sounding) while the TE-05 has better speed, air, micro details (almost akin to Balanced Armature Multi-driver IEMs in air, clarity and precision). Due to such BA traits the staging seems larger on the TE-05 and is more 3D in presentation than the DN1Ks but the DUNUs is not far behind at all. So with the DN1Ks you get a slightly more hefty (no where as meaty as the H3s though) sound while with the Fostex TE-05s you get an even more lively/ cleaner and clearer sound. Therefore musicality wise I would put the TE-05 slightly above the DN1Ks but both are on par technically and sonically. 
  
*TL;DR Hype Check: *
 The DUNU DN1000s and Fostex TE-05 seems to do the justice and fidelity to the music without adding too much coloring to it, but that is where I have problems with both, cuz they seem to play it a bit too safe in their presentation and while you don't really feel anything lacking, there is just that missing PRaT/musicality/emotional connection to the music which is sadly a bit lacking for me in both sets. The H3s seems to be OVERLY musical cuz of their fun yet technically amazing presentation, while the DN1Ks as well as the TE-05 is technically very capable and does everything just "right" but in doing so there isn't much interesting attributes that gives their sound a distinctively unique character which immediately distinguishes them from the rest.
  
  
*FAD HEAVEN V:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Single Balanced Armature
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : >



It's a rare sighting to see those TOTL flatters in The Discovery Thread, so when one pokes their heads in and consistently hypes something, us lowly discovery bois have no other option but to pay close and serious attention. It's common perception, welp for me at least that balanced armature IEMs is lacking in bass compared to their dynamic counterpart and when they do have great bass quality, the quantity is never enough. It doesn't help that my perception of FAD gears as mostly associated with hipsters and trendies due to their boutique price$$$$s and appeal. Armed with such invaluable prejudices I was ready to take on their FAD Heaven V which have had quite a sustained recommendation from a few non Discovery Thread regulars. I was skeptical regarding how a single Balanced Armature driver IEM by some hipster boutique brand can possibly sound good, esp. in the bass department cuz those TOTLers are known for their flat/ bass-lite "reference" leaning tendencies so....


  
 I think it is safe to say that if one is looking for a PERFECT balance between musicality and technical performance the FAD Heaven Vs is your safe bet. These Heaven Vs are literally like a Sony XBA-H3-lite in that their sound signature and presentation is eerily similar but is just a bit tighter and leaner. Overall the sound of the Sony XBA-H3s are more refined cuz they are like the Heaven V2 in that its bass depth, extension and texture is superior to that of the Vs and those super tweeters employed on the H3s gives it a more refined and smoother treble quality but yet still remain very well extended. I would say the mid-range resolution and forwardness is on par on both with the Vs sounding more balanced due to its less bass quantity. Compared to the super fun yet technically capable H3s these Heaven Vs almost sound a bit analytical and slightly technically colder in presentation but on their own they are far from cold nor analytical. With the Sony MH1/C tips I was not only able to even better bass depth and quality outta' these FAD Heaven Vs but fit/seal/ and isolation is also improved as well. The only down side of these Vs that I can think of is their somewhat microphonic and cheap feeling flat/thick cable, but when a shirt clip is applied it isn't nearly as much of a problem as compared to that of the MH1/Cs.
  
 For a single Balanced Armature IEM the low end of these Heaven Vs are surprisingly deep, bold with amazing quantity as well as quality. Not the most textured bass but it is one of the better bass presentations out of all the gears I have auditioned/owned so far and I would even put it above the DUNU DN1000s and Fostex TE-05s in both quantity and quality. Their sound is surprisingly coherent, cohesive and realistic with great timbre as well, and is much better than that of the older Sony XBA-3s infamous metallic tinged treble/ more artificial sound. The mids on these Heaven Vs are pretty lush and forward with great resolution and sense of 3Dness along with fantastic instrumental separation. Treble even extends further and has more sparkle than the Sony XBA-H3s but H3s is more smooth and refined overall. 
  
*TL;DR Hype Check: * So these Heaven V was a trip and an interesting experience for sure. A personal revelation for me is that stuffing more of the latest and "greatest" tech into bigger housings doesn't ALWAYS guarantee nor equate to a better or superior sound, cuz it all boils down to how well the drivers, and in this particular case single "driver" is tuned. It's all in the mastery of the tuning and not the number of drivers one can stuff into an IEM is the wisdom of the day. If I haven't made this painfully apparent by now, HOW THE HELL AM I GETTING SUCH A BIG/BOLD/MUSICAL/FUN SOUND FROM A SINGLE DRIVER, AND IT'S A WEAK SUPER SAUCED SINGLE BALANCED ARMATURE DRIVER IEM AT THAT THAT CAN RIVAL THE CURRENT CROP OF HYBRIDS!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  




*Brainwavz R3:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
*Weight **Class:* Double Dynamic
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : <



These Brainwavz R3 or "milk machines" as some likes to refer them as, never really had my interest nor caught much hype here at head-fi despite pretty favorable reviews for their sonic performance from a few head-fiers that was able to get them in as review samples. Guess I am a very vain and superficial person but their goofy shape and design is already a major deterrent/ turnoff and I could not possibly imagine myself buying one of these things. Due to their large housing and badly implemented/ unnecessarily long over-ears memory wire, these R3s don't just look odd but their "unique" design is also horrid in terms of ergonomics, fit and seal as well.  Hence, they were never even in my radar until I read d marc0s comparative review of them to the KEF M200s. What caught my interest was not that he favored these R3s over the M200s but I was shocked to read that these funky R3s actually were able to "hang" with those KEF M200s sonically and even bests them in some aspects. With that hype in mind I was VERY interested to hear what it has to offer sonically. I had to put my strong personal feelings regarding aesthetics aside and decided to get these Brainwavz by any means necessary cuz that's what a TRUE audiophile does correct, we put sonic performance above all else no??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These R3s turned out to be everything I had expected and then some...... 


   As expected these R3s are truly HORRID in terms of ergonomics from their large bulky housing to their overly long and stiff memory wire all the way down to their fat tube-like cable/ GIANT/ heavy tentacle shaped/textured Y-cable splitter and 3.5mm phone jack.  It is suffice to say that these are an epic fail in terms of basic IEM design/aesthetics. My initial "struggle" (and that's putting it lightly) with their fit and seal was akin to my initial encounter with those MASSIVE coat hanger ear guides/housing of the KEF M200s in that I wanted to toss them outta' the window cuz I could barely get them to stay in my ears, let alone wear them for a prolonged listening session. These R3s and the M200s are amongst the worst in terms of fit and seal for me of all the IEMs I have used, so it is pretty fitting that I will be comparing these two sonically in this write-up (thank goodness they both are admirable sonic performers, and is worth the hassle pheeeeew).
  
 Aesthetics and ergonomics aside sonically these R3s are winners because they offer a very balanced sound from top to bottom and is very technically capable. If you are able to get a proper seal/fit with the right type of tips the bass quantity and quality on these R3s is very good in that there is ample depth and texture that reaches pretty low into the sub bass regions. The impact and slam in its mid bass is very good in quality as well, hence there is very little bleed into their mids or highs. Mids are forward but is not overly so with a touch of lushness to it, although not as lush as say the VSonic GR07 BE, the Ostry KC06 or even the Zero Audio Tenores. Their mid-range also has very good clarity, resolution, definition and good sense of 3Dness to them cuz instrumental separation/ projection and soundstaging is very well done. Treble/highs also have very good extension without ever sounding overly bright, sibilant nor harsh but it does lack some sparkle and refined shimmer that the DUNU DN1000s does so well in. Welp if you haven't realized by now after I have posted "very good" ad nauseam, these R3s are a very good sounding set of IEMs that doesn't compromise on anything really cuz nothing feels lacking per se. So these R3s seems to do no wrong sonically but what really makes them "special" that it's worth posting??? 
  
 The Brainwavz R3 and the KEF M200s have very different sound signatures and I would consider both are playing in the same sonic field technically. The KEF M200s has a very warm and smooth sound signature with most of its bass emphasis on the sub regions with very little mid bass slam or punch. It also have a very lush and nicely forward mid-range with VERY good 3D sense of space, instrumental separation, wide soundstaging and resolution/atmosphere, in fact some of the best I have heard from all the $200 and under IEMs despite its warmth. Treble on these M200s is smooth and extended just as their bass is, therefore nothing is really lacking on these M200s if you prefer a non-fatiguing smooth, warm and refined sound across the sonic spectrum. In contrast, the R3s has a crisper sound due to its fine balanced of sub bass depth/ texture to mid bass slam and punch ratio. Therefore, the overall bass of these R3s not only have better impact and speed but clarity as well.  Upon initial listen these R3s might sound like your typical "V" shaped signature due to their crunchier more energetic sound presentation. There appears to be a slight lift in the bass and treble regions of these R3s compared to their mids but with more careful listens I didn't really hear any mid-range recession of any sorts. I would attribute this quality as their unique sound presentation rather than a recessed mid-range, hence these R3s are neither "V" shaped, nor "flat"/analytical/ cold sounding but leans towards the latter more than say the more warm, smooth, bassy sound of the M200s. These R3s also has this very slight metallic tinge to their sound akin to the Sony XBA-3s (not as bad as that of the Sonys) but yet have very good timbre and dynamics, therefore these R3s sound pretty unique in that regard as well.
  

*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 In all consideration the Brainwavz R3 is an IEM that only a true hardcore audiophile will take their time to appreciate (unless you got them for free as review samples : P) because I can't imagine any typical consumer would bother with their horrid ergonomics. This is the main deal breaker for these R3s but since I only traded a cheap set of $30 IEMs for them I was patient and happy enough to play around with them. Though I would say they are worth their asking MSRP sonically these R3s don't really punch higher than that sadly and with their current design I can't see myself paying more than $50 for their total package because they are just too bulky and impractical for on the go use. They are a very good sounding IEM but it does lack some refinement in their treble (can use some more sparkle/ shimmer), with better mid-range lushness as well as bass texture/depth cuz these minor refinements are what separates them from a true top performer. Good effort on Brainwavz part on the sound and technical capability of these R3s. Although they are built like a tank and seems indestructible, Brainwavz's design team utterly dropped the ball on these R3s cuz I can not imagine how it could have passed their beta/ R&D testing stages with such bad ergonomics/aesthetics IMO. On that note this is the only possible way I can find myself able to wear these R3s in a comfortable manner without constantly having to fiddle and worry about losing seal due to bad fit.......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


 ... was only able to get proper sound/ adequate bass quality/quantity using soft Mee wide bore double flange tips cuz all my other tips doesn't fit/seal/sound right.  LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*Zero Audio Tenores*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Micro Driver
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : I



Funnily akin to Brainwavz R3, these Tenores were also flying under the radar for quite some time since their initial release. It wasn't really their poor ergonomics, design or anything like that they didn't get much attention here at head-fi, cuz their Basso brethren got their shine in the hype limelight from many regular contributors in The Discovery Thread. Despite there were a few positive comments here and there prior to their supernova hype from Tenore owners, it was merely glanced over without much attention. This was the case until recently some TOTL flatters seemingly outta' nowhere got themselves a set of these Tenores and started to hype the bejesus outta' them for their "flat" sound signature. And from there it was hyped to the high heavens by many seasoned TOTLers who live and die by their holy flat curve bibles. The Tenores "flat" gospel was so strong it eventually reached mass pandemonium which exploded their appreciation thread from a measly 60 something pages to over 270 pages currently in a span of a few short months. It seems we have a few things to learn from those TOTL flatters cuz such outlandish hype even makes us discovery bois blush. So being a hype bandwagoner hipster that I am, I was determined to jump on this hype train no matter what and as the saying goes "better late than never". So was the Tenore train really as flat, smooth and amazing as they are hyped up to be......


  
 Can't say that I am mind blown by these Tenores tbh since I have heard gears that does a lot of the things better BUT they are hard to fault in that they do everything almost just "right". Besides the crazy lush micro details of these Tenores, which adds A LOT of refinement to their overall sound, nothing really immediately jumps out at you cuz the overall sound is very well balance from end to end of their sonic spectrum. This can be a fault itself in that some that want a more "unique" and exciting sound might fine them a bit boring cuz they are kinda' in the lukewarm side of things which is neither too cold (analytical) nor too warm (bassy). The Tenores like I said is smooth with great lush micro detailing in its mid-range with great 3D resolution which not only gives you a very good sense of clarity/ precision but separation as well. They are not the fastest sounding IEMs by a long mile but their speed is just "right" and goes very well with their overall sound signature/presentation.  The sub bass of these Tenores has good depth with little to no mid bass punch/slam, though lacking some texture. All in all they sound very clean and clear without any bass bleed into their mids or treble.
  
 The smooth sound signature of these Tenores reminds me a lot of the Sony MH1/Cs. Their mids are not recessed whatsoever nor are they overly forward, so combined with good amount of air and resolution makes these Tenores very capable in terms of instrument separation and soundstaging. Their soundstage is not extremely tall nor wide (not as wide as the Ostry KC-06 for sure), but it is very adequate and satisfactory. As previously stated there isn't much mid bass punch/slam since the bass of these Tenores are mostly sub bass focused, but even my so called "reference" bass-lite set already has ample quantity for my bass needs. Highs/treble is pretty well extended but there is not much sparkle there, which further adds to their overall smooth, non-sibilant/harsh presentation of these Tenores. On that note I would say that these Tenores sound almost like a fusion of the Sony MH1/C and the Fostex TE-05, in that they are smooth like the Sonys but has better balanced due to its slightly better treble extension, but it also has a lusher/ better detailed mid-range similar to the Fostex TE-05. Akin to the TE-05s, these Tenores despite being a dynamic driver IEM sounds almost like balanced armature IEMs in tuning cuz of their precision/ refinement, yet it also possess the natural timbre that dynamic IEMs are more known for. If I had to nitpick the sub bass of these Tenores can sound a bit soft compared to the likes of the Fostex TE-05 which not only reaches deeper but has better quality and quantity as well, though these Tenores aren't THAT far off in both depth and technical ability.
  
*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 So for me these Tenores lived up to their hype and didn't cuz they are no doubt a very good sounding IEM that doesn't have many glaring faults, but they are not the most exciting sounding that's for sure. From memory the Tenores aren't even THAT much "better"/ more refined than their Zero Audio Bassos brethren which has an amazing bassy yet airy sound with a large soundstage that can hang with the best budget-fi IEMs out there not just in the bass department. Although these Tenores are indeed "flatter" sounding than some of the other budget-fi IEMs I have heard, they are lacking some texture in their bass department, some sparkle and shimmer to their treble as well as some mid bass slam/punch which would add more musicality and refinement to their overall sound. A true giant killer they ain't but they can certainly hang with A LOT of the more expensive IEMs I have heard. But if those TOTLers already praise them as so, then those super bucks $1K and over TOTL gears ain't all that and a bag of chip it seems if these lowly inexpensive Tenores can already hang if not best those in some aspects. Guess it's really more exclusivity of the TOTL Brands and prices rather that their actual sonic performance it seems.....
  
  
*Ostry KC06:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Single Dynamic
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : D



Interestingly these Ostry KC06 were the 1st TOTL flatter hyped budget-fi IEMs which predated the Zero Audio Tenores. Thanks to james' TOTLer street cred his hype of these KC06 caught the interest of many flat sound signature lovers on head-fi. With his subsequent tour of these Ostriches, and many praises later these Ostry KC06s exponentially soared to new hype heights that will forever be recorded in the budget-fi hype annals. So are these budget-fi wonder birds REALLY as amazing as those TOTL flatters make them out to be or is it just pure hype??? Initially I wasn't that impressed by these Ostry KC06s as I documented here because the DAP/amp that I drove them with didn't really gel very well with them, hence I was pretty underwhelmed by how they sounded. I had expected these Ostriches to be MUCH more refined and high end due to all their hype, but thank goodness when I switched up my sources these seemingly harmless Ostriches FINALLY unleashed their sonic beast within!!!


  
 These Ostry KC06s have amazing soundstaging more so in width than in height. Although not the most 3D in presentation I have heard, they nonetheless have a very good sense of 3Dness and airiness to their sound, more so than the VSonic GR07 BEs but still lacks a bit of air when compared to the likes of the Fostex TE-05s. For what it lacks these KC06s more than makes up for it in its great balance of airiness, texture and depth that is very coherent along with a very natural atmospheric presentation. What I mean by the great atmosphere of these KC06s is that their mids are literally flying all over you face and between your head due to their very wide staging and very lush mid-range. As many have already commented the passive isolation of these Ostriches are somewhat below average due to their heavily vented nature, and the same could be said for the TE-05s though with music on these Ostrys isolates slightly better than the Fostex. But with music on I have no problems using these as my daily beater set and it isolates well enough for even my public transit needs so YMMV. The treble of these KC06s are nicely extended with some nice sparkle yet is never harsh, overly bright nor sibilant, and has better control than that of the GR07 BEs. Mids on these Ostriches can sound a bit diffused with improper seal/ wrong type of tips but when you do find the correct tips (for me best sounding tips is the Fostex medium stock ones) the mids is nicely forward and lush. These Ostry KC06s are very easy to drive as well, and it has some amazing synergy with my Nokia N9, hence it is the only IEM for me that is not lacking nor have me wanting more straight from my phone. Aside from the VSonic GR07 BEs who would have thought that these cheapo budget-fi wonder birdies could satisfy so much of my audiophile needs on such a simple and basic setup. These KC06s Ostriches truly offers a high end sound for peanuts!!!
  
 So how does the bass and technical ability of these Ostriches measure up with the rest??? Compared to the Zero Audio Tenores these Ostry KC06s are not as "smooth" sounding but they are MUCH better textured especially in the bass department, because it gives you a better sense of clarity/ transparency right off the bat due to its better treble extension (yes the KC06 has some of the best treble I have heard with only the DUNU DN1000 treble besting it). That isn't to say the Tenores are not clear, on the contrary they both have great resolution in their mid-range, one is more of the smoother/ silkier variant (Tenores) while the other have more crisp clarity (KC06). The bass quality and quantity is what truly separates these two, unlike the Tenores the Ostrys have more mid bass punch and slam, along with decent sub bass depth. Hence these KC06s have a really clean and tight punchy mid bass without any sort of hump or bloat, and for most pop, even for hip hop music it is pretty adequate in terms of both quality as well as quantity. Though the sub bass of the GR07 BEs have better depth, texture and weight, these KC06s still gives you that visceral sense of the bass especially with their mid bass impact. The soundstage is wider on the Ostrys so this gives a sense that there is better air/3Dness/ better instrument separation hence as I already stated atmosphere in these KC06s is simply AMAZING!!! In contrast the Zero Audio Tenores sound more intimate with a smoother, cleaner, and more precise sound without much grain, hence it is closer to a more hi-def sound of newer tech balance armature and hybrids. Both the Tenores and KC06s have their distinctive qualities that is neither positive nor negative but is dependent more on ones personal preferences in sound signature and presentation. For all you phone/tech nerds out there a good analogy for these Ostrys versus the Zero Audios is that the KC06 is akin to the more saturated and rich displays of Super AMOLED while the Tenors are similar to the clearer and more vivid IPS LED variants.
  
*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 Richness and vibrantness directly correlates to texture for me, hence these KC06 is very similar to the sound of the VSonic GR07 BE which also have a more old school "analog" type of sound. What I mean by analog is that they have great texture to their bass and sound that is not the most clean, clear or precise but there is great "flavor"/ lushness to it. These KC06s basically takes the more monitor/ flatter 2D presentation sound of the GR07 BEs and further improves upon it by adding more air, a better sense 3Dness with better instrumental separation and wider staging, therefore a more sonically "liberated" version of the GR07 BEs if you will that is sightly less textured but with an improved treble that is less peaky. For anyone that loves the VSonic GR07 variants will surely dig these Ostriches cuz they are pretty damn similar yet different at the same time. Due to these unique qualities, this is why the KC06s for me has a more old school "analog" type of sound versus the smoother HD sound of the Tenores. To put in into proper perspective, these Ostry KC06s no doubt can hang sonically with the VSonic GR07 BEs, DUNU DN1000s as well as the Fostex TE-05, but it doesn't really bests any of them and for me is sightly less refined overall.
  
  
*Sony MH1/C:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
*Weight Class:* Micro Driver
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : C



The hype on these Sony budget-fi wonders originated from no other than ClieOS head-fi's IEM/AMP Reviewer Extraordinaire. What REALLY peaked my interest though was the nutman literally commanding everyone on The Discovery Thread to order a set of these things. I was resistant to get them initially cuz was already somewhat burned out from all the previous hyped FOTM budget-fi stuff and was thinking of passing up on them cuz I don't "need" these. By definition needing and wanting something are two totally different things but in this hobby sadly "need" and "want" is always blurred and is often one of the same. As usual resistance was futile so I eventually succumbed to the hype and ordered a set of Sony MH1/C to hear what all the hoopla was about. These MH1/C was truly a sonic shockers not in that I was floored by how amazing they sounded but by how bad it sounded straight outta' the box plastic baggie it came in. They sounded like a bloated, slow, and muddy mess during my first listen and I was like these fools be trippin' hyping this thing up. But since I am open minded about "burn-in" I put them through their paces and blasted them for a total of one full week and listened to them only twice or so in order to make sure their drivers didn't die from the sonic torture burn-in as well as to check how they have progressed. There was basically zero "mental burn-in" since I barely listened to them during the entire process and what little listening was only for a very brief amount of time. A week in there was some minor changes but nothing really major so I almost gave up on them, but one night decided to give them an even more aggressive burn-in routine, and lo and behold their once bloated mess of a bass bloomed into a pretty refined and substantial sounding set of "sonic diamonds". LMAO


  
 These MH1/C not only showed me how drastically an IEM can change as the result of burn-in but it also showed me what a more refined higher end sound was like. My initially impressions of these Sony MH1/C was that they are smooth, almost smooth to a fault. Coming from FOTM budget-fi hyped IEMs such as the JVC FX101 and FX40 with their overly extended bright/sibilant/ harsh treble and "V-shape" sound signature, these MH1/C almost sounded a bit too smooth up top even though their treble extension is quite good. But after some in-depth listening they made me realized that more extension is not always better per se as in the case of the JVC FX series but the overall balance and refinement of the extension is key. Hence these MH1/Cs gave me a small glimpse of what a true higher end/ more "refined" sound was like and that it wasn't "just good for their low price" (don't you just hate that cliched caveat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but good regardless or their price. It basically redefined and set a new standard for me regarding how a true budget-fi sonic wonder should sound and perform technically. I was so impressed with these MH1/C that at one time I amassed a total of 3 sets but their horrid j-cord flat/fat cable discouraged me from ever using them much. Subsequently I sold them all off in hopes that someday I would fine someone that can re-cable them for me because sonically these MH1/Cs are worth the extra effort/time and resources.
  
 Due to the recent resurgence in hype by some of the TOTL flatters, there was renewed interest in these Sony MH1/Cs. The hype on them was pretty much gone due to some quality control issues and their infamously bad cable, but this newly revived interest also bought some new modders into the mix, and by chance I also stumbled onto a head-fier that was willing to offer a professional re-cabling service for these MH1/C and as the result this thread was spawned. The professional re-cabling route was a bit spendy for me so I contacted another head-fier to see if he was able help me with the job. I was ecstatic that I was FINALLY able to fine someone that was willing to help me do a re-cable for a very reasonable price, so I sent head-fier luisdent multiple pairs to experiment with in order to fine tune his re-cabling craft.  And as the result my two re-cabled MH1s was born..... so how do they sound???
  
 These MH1/Cs have amazing modding potential especially for seasoned modders that are handy with IEM re-cables. As exemplified by the two re-cabled sets head-fier luisdent did for me, they can be tuned easily with just simple modifications but yet still retain the original smooth and refined sonic characteristics. So with that said, these Sony MH1/C are bassy IEMs without a doubt, but they are not bassy to the point where it muddies up the rest of the sonic spectrum. In fact their bass quantity as well as quality is very much in line with their very smooth and effortless sound signature and presentation. There is not much mid bass slam nor punch since the bass of these MH1/C are mostly sub bass focused hence they have adequate depth and extension all the way down to the sub bass regions, though is lacking in texture. Despite their large bass quantity it never really bleeds much into the mids nor the treble, hence the overall all sound of these MH1/C still remain very clear and transparent especially in their mid-range. Their mids is neither overall forward nor lush, so combined with the extended yet smooth treble of these Sonys makes for a smooth non-fatiguing listen. This was the reason why initially these MH1/C almost sounded smooth to a fault cuz there is not much peakiness in any part of their sonic spectrum and I believe this was also the reason why those TOTL flatters have such high praises for them as well.
  
*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 Despite their recent hype I would nonetheless consider these MH1/Cs as under the conventional consumer type of sound/tuning in that it still leans towards a more basic/linear type of presentation. It also lacks some sophistication and unique qualities that separates them from more interesting sounding IEMs such as the VSonic GR07 BEs which has amazing bass texture, as well as a very lush mid-range. Also there isn't much width nor height to their soundstage, hence you won't get that outta' the head atmospheric/ spacious sound that you get from the Ostry KC06s. Compared to the likes of the Zero Audio Tenores they also lack some micro details/ 3Dness and resolution in their mids as well as some sparkle and shimmer in their treble that you get from the DUNU DN1000s. Therefore, these Sonys despite they are a very good sounding set of budget-fi IEMs their slight lack of refinement here and there is what separates them from being a true budget-fi "giant killer."  As I have previously stated these MH1/C are very similar in sound signature and presentation of the FAD HEAVEN V and the Sony XBH-H3 hence if you want a taste of those more expensive IEMs, these cheapo Sonys is your best and safest bet. I would say these MH1/Cs are worth the extra cost and trouble of getting them re-cabled but if you end up paying near $100 just for this service then it is not the wises option because there are many other IEMs out there these days that is on par if not bests these Sonys, ie; Ostry KC06/A, Zero Audio Tenores, Zero Audio Bassos, TTPOD T1-E, VSonic VSD3S, and VSonic VSD1 to name a few that range from the upper $30s to lower $70s.
  
  
*VSonic VC02:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Micro Driver
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : 0



My interest in these VSonic VC02 was initially piqued by that pesky Ghostfits in The Discovery Thread with his latest revelation of a more balanced, bass-lite slant. Guess sooner or later our initial lust for our basshead fix settles down a bit and want something that is more suitable for prolong listening sessions that is non-fatiguing but yet still is very enjoyable without feeling that there are any aspect of the sonic spectrum is lacking. These VSonic VC02 supposedly received pretty high praises from joker and has a loyal following here at head-fi, but like most noobs I was more fixated by the latest and greatest FOTM gears so these never caught my attention. After Ghostfits' hype however I had to give them a try......
  


  
 The VSonic VC02 is a very clean and balanced sounding set of IEMs. What I mean by "clean and balanced" is that these have very good clarity and transparency to their sound and nothing is really overly emphasized across their sonic spectrum. You get a bit of everything without anything pushed too forward nor recessed, so this is what I meant by "balanced". These VC02s somewhat reminds me of a dynamic version of Sony XBA-3 but on a smaller scale and without that infamous metallic tinge of those Sonys. No, these VSonic VC02 are not technically on par with the Sony XBA-3s but rather these VC02s is almost like a "poor mans" dynamic versions of the Sony XBA-3 that is more natural sounding. As expected from a triple BA IEM, the XBA-3 bests these VC02 in precisions/clarity/instrumental separation/transparency especially in the mid-range and soundstaging but these VC02 bests them in a more natural timbre and is more dynamic in sound. Overall the XBA3 is more "refined" but the VC02 sounds more coherent/cohesive hence this is why it has better overall dynamics and "realism" compared to the more artificial sound of the Sonys.
  
 Now that I think of it, these VSonic VC02 also has a very similar presentation as the other micro driver IEMs in this write-up such as Zero Audio Tenores and Sony MH1/Cs in that they are all relatively "smooth" and balanced as well as non-fatiguing in presentation that is very well balanced across their sonic spectrum. The Sony MH1/C being the one most skewed towards a warmer more fun bassy sound, but yet still have a good balance of forward mids and treble. I would even say these VC02s is the most "balanced" outta' the lot cuz the Tenores' low end reaches slightly deeper into the sub bass regions while the sub bass of these VC02 rolls off slightly more early but hits slightly harder than the softer bass of the Tenores. With the Sony MH1/C tips on these VC02 their sub quantity and quality increases even more which even satisfies my basshead needs when properly amped. Akin to the Zero Audio Tenores and Sony MH1/C these VC02 will shine only if they are properly driven since they are somewhat of a power hunger IEM. In fact coincidentally all three of these micro driver IEMs require about the same level of power from the veturecraft go-dap amp.
  
*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 All in all these VC02 can hang with the best of them and even with some of the most hyped budget-fi IEMs such as the Sony MH1/C and Zero Audio Tenores. Like the Tenores these VC02 might not "WOW" you right off the bat, but they eventually will grow on you due their balanced and non-fatiguing sound especially for long listening sessions. Overall the Zero Audio Tenores' mid-range is better than these VC02 due to their great micro-details and 3D resolution but the mids on these VC02s are no slouch and is not really that far behind, cuz it's just missing some lushness and resolution is alls. Though they are not as "fun" or smooth sounding as the MH1/Cs and not as refined overall as the Tenores, these VC02 can more than stand their ground sonically due to their very balanced, natural and technically capable sound.
  
  
*TEAC ZE1000:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



  


  
*Weight Class:* Dual Balanced Armature TWFK config.
  


Spoiler: Hype Origins Pre_ramble rumble : $



The hype for these TEAC ZE1000s was started by who other than.... me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking back at it now, it all feels like a big set up by those Canned Land mofos to publicly sloot-shame me. haha On a serious note these TEAC ZE1000s had everything going for them besides two things; bass quantity and a strange tizzy resonance issue on my set. If not for those deal breakers, these would have been some serious contenders for budget-fi giant killer material. Welp they were in fact also a MSRP "giant" in that they originally costs a cool $350 full retail upon release but no one paid them any attention hence their price plummeted into the $30 range we see today and can technically be considered as budget-fi material (MSRPs is such a load of bull LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So how does a $350 IEM sound that can be had for $30 these days????


  
 The design and look of these TEAC ZE1000s is very dated cuz even the glue that held the back strain relief was literally peeling off. Aesthetics and built quality aside, the million dollar question is can these old school $350 MSRP IEMs hang with today's current crop of budget-fi sonic wonders??? Yes in a sense that sonically these ZE1000s are very capable IEMs because they have great lushness and resolution to in their mid-range as well as very extended sweet sounding treble that has some nice sparkle to it, but their bass is lacking especially in outdoors noisy environments. Unlike the FAD Heaven V that had amazing bass quantity as well as quality, the dual BA TWFK config of these ZE1000s are sadly not as well tuned and is more of your conventional garden variety that focuses mostly on the mids and treble.
  
 All my initial listening sessions of these ZE1000s was in quiet indoor environments hence I did not factor in how well their sound would fare in noisy outdoor conditions. I had mostly been listening to Asian pop music with these ZE1000s cuz it sounded just mesmerizing due to their great mid-range resolution and sparkly treble. Despite I am more of a hip hop head ironically I seldom used these for hip hop for some reason and one day while out and about I decided to test them with some hip hop albums, lo and behold my prior belief that their bass was adequate in both quality as well as quantity suddenly felt extremely underwhelming all of a sudden. Not only was I taken back and was underwhelmed by their lack of bass quantity in noisy environments but there wasn't much depth, extension nor texture as well. Overall the lows just sounded way too soft and lacking for on the go use, but once I switched back to pop music where its mostly dominated by vocals and mids I was in audio nirvana again, sigh. Never have I heard such sweet sounding vocals from any $30 budget-fi IEM before, not even the MH1/C nor the Tenores but alas the soft and lackluster bass of these dual BA ZE1000s just couldn't satisfy my bass head leaning needs. 
  
*TL;DR Hype Check:*
 Aesthetically design of these ZE1000s are utilitarian that is without much flare or uniqueness to them but sonically they are pretty amazing for $30. These were soooo close for being a true budget-fi sonic gem discovery but sadly almost doesn't count. It is just too bad that their sound is of your typical Dual Balanced Armature TWFK configuration that mostly emphasizes on the mids/ treble while the lows are somewhat neglected. They have very good timbre as well as a very cohesive and coherent sound to them that bests even that of the Sony XBA-3s in naturalness. With their stock tips which sounded the best and most balanced, the bass end took too much of  a back seat to the mid-range and the treble hence music genres such as hip hop where good bass depth, texture, slam and punch is essential, these ZE1000 sadly just felt inadequate and unsatisfying. Thank heavens that some hoarder bought up the entire stock of these ZE1000s before anyone could even jump on the hype train that was started by me. Guess my hands are still semi-clean for this slightly misfired hype but for $30 I wouldn't mind buying these again if there weren't any tizzy resonance issues.....
  
  
*Budget-fi Hype Final Take_down:*
  
 Long story short, I have sold off all of my top end IEMs and ain't in THAT much of a rush to get another set. Those DN1000s are good but I can't see myself holding on to them for that long because to me they are not really game changer, nor end game material so...This was the reason why my DN1Ks is no longer with me and why I was planning to pick up the FAD Heaven Vs if I have a chance to get them for a good price.  But then I got a set of MH1Cs in (4th set/ time getting them) again and they sound crazy similar to the presentation of the H3s as well as the FAD Vs so that is making me do a double take HARD on why would I need to spend $200 on those if the MH1Cs is already like 80% and more of their sound for only $16 dollars. LMAO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Fostex TE-05 would have been a good pick up for $100 but for $150 it seems overpriced to me despite they have a detachable cable along with a good built so those are gone as well. Guess I am just EXTREMELY critical of the $150 and over IEMs I have heard so far because none of them were able to completely blow away any of the budget-fi IEMs I have reviewed here outta' the water. The closest $200 IEM that I was happy with was the VSonic GR07 BEs, but then the Ostry KC06 came along and they can preform almost on the same sonic/ technical level (and even besting them in some aspects) for a fraction of the price of those VSonics so....
  
 Maybe I am just very easy to please, really cheap or delusional or a combination of all of those things but my current collection of budget-fi sonic wonders more than puts into proper perspective of how utterly crazy the law of diminishing returns is in this audiophile hobby because as those TOTL flatters have already divulged, cheapos such as the Sony MH1/C, Zero Audio Tenores as well as the Ostry KC06 aren't really THAT far from even TOTL summit-fi IEMs in terms of sonic performance. This eclectic IEM comparo further piggybacks on that notion in that despite the tech implemented does somewhat dictate how an audio gear might sound, at the end of the day it all boils down to how masterly tuned it is. Therefore, even though many of the budget-fi "giant killers" fell short of their hype, they nonetheless are amazingly tuned and great sounding gears regardless of their low price. So for now I am just BLISSFULLY ignorant in my sonic nirvana bubble with my ever growing collection of budget-fi sonic wonders. hoho 
  
  
*edit:* Almost forgot to give a HUGE shout out to Danny for all the IEM loans, Mech with the trades, Sharky dood with the re-cables/trades and all those lovely Canned Land mofos/ hypesters for the inspiration in making this write-up possible (you know who you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
*BIG THANKS MENG!!!*


----------



## Exesteils

Great review and overview sfwalcer. I agree with almost all your views on the ones I have heard, namely the H3, DN1000, TE-05, Heaven V, Tenores and Kc06. 

except for TE-05 to be boring, it's midrange is fast and clear and is significantly more tonally pleasing than the DN1000 in that regard, I loved them when I had them but their rather "safe" presentation as you out it wore me thin after long periods of use, which was why I sold them.


If you like the Kc06, then the A(YYYY)s are a most definite must try. Grab a pair when you get the chance


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Great review and overview sfwalcer. I agree with almost all your views on the ones I have heard, namely the H3, DN1000, TE-05, Heaven V, Tenores and Kc06.
> 
> except for TE-05 to be boring, it's midrange is fast and clear and is significantly more tonally pleasing than the DN1000 in that regard, I loved them when I had them but their rather "safe" presentation as you out it wore me thin after long periods of use, which was why I sold them.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Been lagging on this one for a while so decided to FINALLY get it done. : P
  
 Welp "boring" is in the ears of the beholder, my wording might be a bit too strong on that one. haha 
  
 Yeppp me does like dem  A( . Y . )ssssssssss!!! If you knowhatimeng.


----------



## MrEleventy

OMG, the Troll is getting super legit with his reviews. Front Page bound! lol  

Those DT250s still treating you right? I noticed that it still hasn't hit your giant FS list. That speaks volumes!


----------



## DannyBai

Holy crap, I just read an audiophile novel. I expect more words though since you've been working on this for months, lol. 

Front page material though. Nice work sf!


----------



## Dsnuts

Hope admins see this write up and throw it up on front page. Good stuff sf.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Hope admins see this write up and throw it up on front page. Good stuff sf.


 
 nice comparehensive review with excellent audio insights. well done! glaring by absence
 are the Zero Audio Doppios though, which solve many of the problems you allude to
 and our now in the affordable range also....


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> OMG, the Troll is getting super legit with his reviews. Front Page bound! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Have always been legit meng, it's just that my troll drivel is not as "kosher" is alls.   You know what i say if that actually happens. HA!
  
 Can't say I haven't tried but there just wasn't any sucka's that would take the bait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Might even someday do a review on those Beyers. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


dannybai said:


> Holy crap, I just read an audiophile novel. I expect more words though since you've been working sleeping on this for months, lol.
> 
> Front page material though. Nice work sf!


 
 ^
 FTFY!!!
  
 Wish i was THAT dedicated. haha But yeah this write-up has been on my back burners for a longggg minute and only for the last month or so that i finally got the concept together which made it much easier to write. Still got some edits to do though.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


dsnuts said:


> Hope admins see this write up and throw it up on front page. Good stuff sf.


 
 ^
 Thanks for the kind words meng. It's all good, would have cared more when i was a noob but these days i just write for myself and these things is just like a journal of my audiophile journey of sorts. Sounds kinda lame but it is what it is. : P
  
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> nice comparehensive review with excellent audio insights. well done! glaring by absence
> are the Zero Audio Doppios though, which solve many of the problems you allude to
> and our now in the affordable range also....


 
 ^
 Welp i ain't gonna say no to your offer of auditioning those Doppios of yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That was an offer no???


----------



## MrEleventy

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Have always been legit meng, it's just that my troll drivel is not as "kosher" is alls.   You know what i say if that actually happens. HA!
> 
> Can't say I haven't tried but there just wasn't any sucka's that would take the bait. :evil:
> ...


 I'll take them off you if the offer is right. I remember how much you REALLY got them for! I will tolerate no more than 200% mark up!


----------



## sfwalcer

mreleventy said:


> I'll take them off you if the offer is right. I remember how much you REALLY got them for! I will tolerate no more than 200% mark up!


 
 ^
 Since i am a honest guy, i'll let them go for their current used price on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The free market dictates the price not me. hoho Isn't capitalism great!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i am always open to trades though. or BEST OFFERS.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Since i am a honest guy, i'll let them go for their current used price on ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Slime bucket lol!  I'll trade you some Sextitties for them...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



  
 Nice writeup though... I haven't read it yet, but surely somewhere in there you've heaped accolades onto the mt300's.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Slime bucket lol!  I'll trade you some Sextitties for them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Can't say i ain't tempted by dem sextitties boi. ( . Y . )UMSSSSSSSSSSS!!! 
  
 Gots to make some moves Masa' WAYNE in order to reach my next level and too bad you live so far away, so your 1st dibs just got revoked!!! : P..lus you got too much on your plate as is, you don't need dem beyers meng.
  
 I made my bones with those MT300s don'tyaknow. Will be forever grateful and indebted to ya' lovely Canned Land mofos.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> made my bones with those MT300s don'tyaknow. *Will be forever grateful and indebted to ya' lovely Canned Land mofos*.


 
  
 Yes... forever indebted, because you will be able to heap on the abuse forever lol


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Yes... forever indebted, because you will be able to heap on the abuse forever lol


 

 ^
 But that ABUSE also forges the bond we have FOREVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







 .... i knows you like it don't lie. TAKE IT!!! TAKE IT WITH PLEASURE!!! ; )


----------



## nick n

Hopefully I have one coming soon for you two that will take the heat off those. Just wait for it .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You'll never hear that old dusty name ever again wayne. Just the name  ..well I can't say but you have never heard of it. Scared yet?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Hopefully I have one coming soon for you two that will take the heat off those. Just wait for it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Hopefully this tyme it is more substantial and longer lived than those TEAC ZE1000s. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Wonder who that mofo was that hoarded them all. haha The jokes on him, sucka!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

You guys ready for a brand new RHA IEM?  It's going to be called the T10i, and I have some pretty high hopes for it.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/732051/new-rha-reid-heath-acoustics-t10i-iem-to-debut-at-ifa-2014. 
  
 Here we go again!


----------



## Exesteils

warrenpchi said:


> You guys ready for a brand new RHA IEM?  It's going to be called the T10i, and I have some pretty high hopes for it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732051/new-rha-reid-heath-acoustics-t10i-iem-to-debut-at-ifa-2014.
> 
> Here we go again!




Is there a loaner program or something? I loved the 750, would be interesting to see where they go from there


----------



## RHA Team

exesteils said:


> Is there a loaner program or something? I loved the 750, would be interesting to see where they go from there


 
  
 Not yet, I'm afraid. Exclusive previews at IFA 2014.

 Following launch, there'll be a loaner/review program and auditions will also be available at CanJam 2014.
  
 Much more info in the next few days as we get nearer IFA.


----------



## gikigill

Will it be the bigger brother to my MA750?


----------



## sfwalcer

warrenpchi said:


> You guys ready for a brand new RHA IEM?  It's going to be called the T10i, and I have some pretty high hopes for it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/732051/new-rha-reid-heath-acoustics-t10i-iem-to-debut-at-ifa-2014.
> 
> Here we go again!


 

 ^
 Try to keep dat flowery hype lingo in check this tyme around meng, or you might get called out again. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 RHA has got some CRAZY stiff competition these days, and i hope they will FINALLY bring a true game changer unlike all their previous efforts.
  
 So on that note hyped!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

Did some edits and shout outs given!!! : P
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dweavers-take-pioneer-dje1500-pg-1710-sfwalcers-earphone-comparo-pg-1727/25890#post_10826135
  
 Also BIG thanks to all the hypester for all in inspiration!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i gots dirt on everybody.... hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...self included.


----------



## DannyBai

Do I have to read that whole thing again.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Do I have to read that whole thing again.


 

 ^
 YES YES YES!!! Its is THAT much better cuz of the shout out to you at the end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DEWiTTT!!!


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> YES YES YES!!! Its is THAT much better cuz of the shout out to you at the end.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Will dewitt.


----------



## warrenpchi

sfwalcer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > You guys ready for a brand new RHA IEM?  It's going to be called the T10i, and I have some pretty high hopes for it.
> ...


 

 Ah, that old chestnut.  Funny, I STILL have not reviewed an RHA IEM to date.  So if his definition of shill is someone who never reviews a given manufacturer's product... well he's got me there.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Will dewitt.


 
 ^
 LMAO i just re-edited dat edit. The conclusion is more of my liking now. haha 
  
  


warrenpchi said:


> Ah, that old chestnut.  Funny, *I STILL have not reviewed an RHA IEM to date*.  So if his definition of shill is someone who never reviews a given manufacturer's product... well he's got me there.


 
 ^
 haha i almost misread that you said that you haven't received any RHA IEMs to date. Cuz i was gonna say ehhhh...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe you haven't written a full review on them cuz.... as i have already alluded to here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You know it's Da' Troof, don't lie.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Shilling without ever doing a full review, TAKING SHILLING TO NEW HEIGHTS BOI!!! j/k : P


----------



## warrenpchi

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shilling without ever doing a full review, TAKING SHILLING TO NEW HEIGHTS BOI!!! j/k : P


 
  
 Lol, that's far beyond my skill level.


----------



## sfwalcer

warrenpchi said:


> Lol, that's far beyond my skill level.


 

 ^
 Oh nothin' is BEYOND those skittles of yours oh great warrenpchi head-fi's PhotoShop Shill Non-Reviewer Extraordinaire. 
  
 Should REALLY make that your CT tbh. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 No need to type, just shop it in meng.


----------



## Shawn71

sfwalcer said:


> RHA has got some CRAZY stiff competition these days, and i hope they will FINALLY bring a true game changer unlike all their previous efforts.




Master troller, 750 is an genuine IEM imo..


----------



## sfwalcer

shawn71 said:


> Master troller, 750 is an genuine IEM imo..


 

 ^
 i didn't doubt it was a REAL iem, in fact it has an AMAZING stainless steel built to them, but sadly from all the impressions i have gathered it doesn't really bring anything new to the table price as well as sonic wise so..... Just like the DUNU DN1000s, Fostex TE-05s they are great for what they are and is worth about what their MSRP asks for but not THAT much more sadly and those two already seem to bests that of the RHA 750s so you do the math. : P
  
 I am just a true slickdealer at heart is alls, so go BIG or go home if you knowhatimeng.


----------



## Shawn71

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> i didn't doubt it was a REAL iem, in fact it has an AMAZING stainless steel built to them, but sadly from all the impressions i have gathered it doesn't really bring anything new to the table price as well as sonic wise so..... Just like the DUNU DN1000s, Fostex TE-05s they are great for what they are and is worth about what their MSRP asks for but not THAT much more sadly and those two already seem to bests that of the RHA 750s so you do the math. : P
> 
> I am just a true slickdealer at heart is alls, so go BIG or go home if you knowhatimeng.





-In master troll I trust-if you say so....yeah if any stuff is not worth its max street price its a shame, if P2P ratio is of south....surprised to see the other side of 750 tho,fwiw...:mad:


----------



## DannyBai

Just wanted to chime in here and give notice about a few new items I've discovered recently.  Some are old news and a couple that aren't.  First off is the Havi B3 Pro 1.  After reading all it's praise and being very interested, I just wrote it off since I didn't believe it could be better than what I already own.  Of course what I already own cost multiple times more than what the Havi costs so what's the point was what I was thinking.  Then ericp pm's me and a couple others and says, you guys need to hear this thing.  Well, that got my interest to turn into clicking the buy button within minutes.  I've been listening to it now for the past week and I couldn't be more impressed.  Everyone who's been saying good things about it is more than correct.  Such good balance, 3D staging like you've rarely heard.  This one is a true materpiece and I'm addicted.  As much as I like the Ostry's, especially the KC06A, I think the Havi trumps it.  That's my opinion anyway.
  
 Next is the Philips Fidelio L2.  I found it on Amazon Japan for less than what I paid for the L1 back in the day so I snatched it up since Dsnuts has been telling me how good it is.  Well, lets say the flaws of the L1 have been fixed.  The darkness has been lifted and they've made a livelier headphone.  Sounds more open due to better, more extended treble.  Same lovely midrange but with added sparkle to vocals and a snapier bass.  This is a top notch portable semi-open headphone.
  
 I finally jumped on the ZA Carbo Singolo's.  Drblue love his so it's a no brainer to own at some point.  I have to say that I find it to sound like how he has described them.  Single armature driver with a warm sound.  Bass is somewhere between the Tenore and Basso.  This is surprising and must be heard to really know.  Tigher than both and has a fullness not too many armatures can pull off, especially being a single unit.  Treble is ever done so perfectly as in all ZA phones and of course the vocals are sublime which ZA also has this almost perfected.  This one is warmer and not as analytical as the Doppios so for those who would like something warmer or more along the lines of the Tenore and Basso but with the armature speed and precision, then this might fit the bill.
  
 Finally, I picked a couple that there's really nothing here on head-fi that mentions it.  First is the Sony MDR-EX650.  There is a thread on it but it seems dead.  This earphone interested me because the housing is made of brass.  I guess same as they use in trumpets.  I picked up the brass color version but it also comes in a charcoal color I believe.  The EX450's are made of aluminum or another metal so it didn't spark my interest.  Anyway, the sound is consumer oriented with abundant bass but thankfully it's not flabby.  Vocals are upfront and filled with energy.  No sibilance though.  Treble extends quite far and is splashy.  Not ear cringing splashy either.  Very easy to drive, made very well with a cloth covered cable.  I actually dig the sound very much.  Think of it as the newer Sony sound like the H-series but more consumer tuned.  Good depth to the sound.  I think many would enjoy this earphone for on the go with their smartphone.
  
 Photo from the internet.

  
 Lastly, I wanted to try out a bluetooth headphone but really couldn't justify paying over $100 for one.  I've been close to buying the Sony MDR10BT from Amazon since it's usually around $150 but couldn't get myself to bite.  I noticed that AT recently released a Street Monitoring series in Japan with a model of ATH-S700BT for just under $100 in Japan so I snatched it up.  When it arrived, the manual was all in Japanese but I figured it was easy to pair so I gave it a try.  I tried pairing it with 5 different devices and could not get it to work.  Frustrated that I received a defective unit, I emailed Amazon Japan and AT US.  Amazon basically told me I needed an AT representative to look at it and provide the name of the tech. advising it was defective.  Something learned here and be aware when buying from overseas on this site.  Never had any issues before though.  AT US forwarded my email to AT Global and I got a reply back explaining the legalities of buying products intended for overseas, etc. but the man was kind enough to translate how to pair the bluetooth.  Basically I didn't hold down the bluetooth button long enough.  User error.  Sorry for that lame story but now that it's working and I've never heard bluetooth headphones before, here are some impressions.  Wired, these sound quite good.  Bass is big and somewhat boomy.  Basshead material.  Vocals are rather good and upfront.  I assumed this would have some harsh treble but it doesn't even come close.  Very laid back but plenty enough there to add some shimmer to the music.  Non-fatuguing sound except the bass could be for some.  Overall, sounds quite nice wired.  Bluetooth, the bass gets rather muddy, vocals take a seat back and treble sounds darker.  The whole sound goes backwards a notch or two.  Still, I find it worth it for those days mowing the lawn or walking around when wires get in the way.  The headphones are very light and super comfortable.  The cups go around your whole ears.  Volume up and down buttons, the power button advances tracks with two taps, etc.  For my first pair of bluetooth headphones, I don't regret purchasing it.
  
 Photo from the internet.

  
 That's my contribution for the day and of these I've recently aquired, the Havi just blows me away what you can have for $59 these days.  L2 is amazing as well and the rest sound good enough IMO to check out.


----------



## ericp10

Nice impressions DannyBai. Glad you like the Havi Pro 1. It is one of the more pleasant surprises recently. Happy listening!


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Nice impressions DannyBai. Glad you like the Havi Pro 1. It is one of the more pleasant surprises recently. Happy listening!


 
  
 Thanks ericp!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

VERY NICE reports from the field, DannyBoi!  Thanks for taking the time to share your personal listening research.
 Glad you liked the Zero Audio Singulos a lot, they really are a treat, especially at the newly reduced price.
 still love mine!   You are a true head-fi explorer, going the extra mile to investigate what others are reporting into
 you with your own ears! KUDOS.....


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks drblue!


----------



## Dsnuts

Quality read Danny. Though you forgot your newest toy. I suppose I can just copy past your initial impressions of the new C5 amp here will do the job.
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/4c/100x100px-LS-4c3e1769_MI0001660189.jpeg[/img] 
 
DannyBai




 
offline
 
2,717 Posts. Joined 11/2010
Location: Wherever the music takes me
 

 Initial impressions.  Couldn't wait for a full charge.  Started out using iPhone and AK10 to C5.  The added staging pops out immediately.  Bass adds body but can't tell if it's any tighter.  Overall a definite improvement in sound line out from AK10 but this is unrealistic to carry around so I moved on to the GEEK OUT 450 to C5.  Much better combo.  The geek already sounds excellent and the C5 just brings everything a notch up. Voices become a little cleaner, surrounds you, airy treble.  There's a "wow" factor to the sound coming from this amp.  This was the type of sound I was hoping for and thankfully it delivers.  Now that high gain is a massive jump.  This should power pretty much anything.  Keeping the volume low and using high gain sounds wonderful.  Only been listening with the L2's so far.  Bass boost adds to the bass, sort of a thickness, not a huge difference but does add to the sound.  I don't care for it since I'm listening to FKA Twigs right now and there's no need for bass boost with this music.  Impressed so far no doubt about it


----------



## DannyBai

Oh yeah, thanks for that Ds. Not even two days old so I forget. Dang good sounding amp.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Just wanted to chime in here and give notice about a few new items I've discovered recently.  Some are old news and a couple that aren't.  First off is the Havi B3 Pro 1.  After reading all it's praise and being very interested, I just wrote it off since I didn't believe it could be better than what I already own.  Of course what I already own cost multiple times more than what the Havi costs so what's the point was what I was thinking.  Then ericp pm's me and a couple others and says, you guys need to hear this thing.  Well, that got my interest to turn into clicking the buy button within minutes.  I've been listening to it now for the past week and I couldn't be more impressed.  Everyone who's been saying good things about it is more than correct.  Such good balance, 3D staging like you've rarely heard.  This one is a true materpiece and I'm addicted.  As much as I like the Ostry's, especially the KC06A, I think the Havi trumps it.  That's my opinion anyway.
> 
> Next is the Philips Fidelio L2.  I found it on Amazon Japan for less than what I paid for the L1 back in the day so I snatched it up since Dsnuts has been telling me how good it is.  Well, lets say the flaws of the L1 have been fixed.  The darkness has been lifted and they've made a livelier headphone.  Sounds more open due to better, more extended treble.  Same lovely midrange but with added sparkle to vocals and a snapier bass.  This is a top notch portable semi-open headphone.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Nice haul and sweet impressions Danny, might just eventually have to get a set of those Havis as well. :  (


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Or i could just audition that set of yours. hoho


----------



## waynes world

Awesome impressions DannyBai - thanks! But please do me a favour and don't let the troll audition your b3's before I get mine!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Awesome impressions @DannyBai - thanks! But please do me a favour and don't let the troll audition your b3's before I get mine!


 

 ^
 HE HE HE you as well as i already know that that will happen again and again and again....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's the reason why Danny lets me audition them in the 1st place, just to troll ya'............ Oops now the cats outta' da'' bag.


----------



## Shawn71

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> , might just eventually have to get a set of those Havis as well. :  (




yes get one soon....


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> HE HE HE you as well as i already know that that will happen again and again and again....... :veryevil:
> 
> That's the reason why Danny lets me audition them in the 1st place, just to troll ya'............ Oops now the cats outta' da'' bag.




I know I know. I thought I'd try to stop the trolling just this once. But I should know better lol.


----------



## DannyBai

You're gonna have to get a pair and buy a pair this time sf. 
It's worth it. 

Doing this for Wayne.


----------



## Exesteils

dannybai said:


> You're gonna have to get a pair and buy a pair this time sf.
> It's worth it.
> 
> Doing this for Wayne.




Danny has spoken. 

Go get a pair right now troll masta


----------



## waynes world

Quote:


dannybai said:


> You're gonna have to get a pair and buy a pair this time sf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah baby! Sf is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vlenbo

Im surprised most people here still have their expensive iems after trying out the havi.


Why is that? Just a question I have.

Though it also applies to me too haha. I still have the expensive iems and wonder why i dont just keep the cheaps, lol.


----------



## Kamakahah

vlenbo said:


> Im surprised most people here still have their expensive iems after trying out the havi.
> 
> 
> Why is that? Just a question I have.
> ...




As much as I enjoy the Havi, it couldn't replace my JVC FX850. Both are great in their own way, and both are worth their price, IMO.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I know I know. I thought I'd try to stop the trolling just this once. But I should know better lol.


 
 ^
 Why fight an inevitable losing battle if you already knew the outcome meng.
  
 Mind as well just detour those Havis of yours to me since it's already a lost cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DEWiTTT!!!

  
  


dannybai said:


> You're gonna have to get a pair and buy a pair this time sf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Welp i guess these Havi ain't gonna get my....





..... it's really their lost not mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmmm or maybe i just will have to get them via more nefarious means. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


exesteils said:


> Danny has spoken.
> 
> Go get a pair right now troll masta


 
 ^
 But.......... but.... all my cabbages are set for the VSonic VSD5 once they launch though. Don't ya'll want to get my impressions on something that is fresh instead of them dusty/stale Havis???
 : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Plus i just got a set of VSD1S in so......... DAMN VSonic HURRY THE Ffff UP WITH DEM VSD5s!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  


waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yeah baby! Sf is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
 ^
 see somehow i already knew some schiit was gonna drop on me today cuz was feeling weird the entire day. Who knew that it was gonna be a set up by Masa' WAYNE of all people, sigh. And i thought we were tight, way to betray that deep deep MT300 trust/ bond we have meng. T_T
  
 I HAD YOU ALL WRONG, IT"S ALL LIESSS!!!
  
.... </ 3
  
 The only way to salvage this friendship is for Danny to send me those Havis of his to audition in order to mend my betrayed and broken troll heart.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 ... DEWiTTT!!! Unless you want an emo troll instead of a masa' one on your hands. hoho


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Im surprised most people here still have their expensive iems after trying out the havi.
> 
> 
> Why is that? Just a question I have.
> ...


 
  
 +


kamakahah said:


> As much as I enjoy the Havi, it couldn't replace my JVC FX850. Both are great in their own way, and both are worth their price, IMO.


 
 ^
 There ya' go maybe the cheaps ain't as good in totality as the mo' expensive ones??? Or maybe they are all different sounding and serve different purposes/ needs??? Or maybe mofos just like to hoard. : P


----------



## vlenbo

kamakahah said:


> As much as I enjoy the Havi, it couldn't replace my JVC FX850. Both are great in their own way, and both are worth their price, IMO.



That makes sense to me! Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I guess the same would go for me with ceertain budget iems i still own. 



sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> There ya' go maybe the cheaps ain't as good in totality as the mo' expensive ones??? Or maybe they are all different sounding and serve different purposes/ needs??? Or maybe mofos just like to hoard. : P





Thats what I keep thinking as well, but sometimes its better to save, isnt it? That is why i kind of wonder why I bought x iem sometimes.

Though really, these explanations are actually good, so thank you guys.


----------



## dweaver

The price for the L2 from Amazon Japan was to good so I ordered a pair. Just to confirm since I have not used Tenso for a while. I just used my Tenso address and paid for the headphone and now I just wait for Tenso to contact me, correct?


----------



## Exesteils

dweaver said:


> The price for the L2 from Amazon Japan was to good so I ordered a pair. Just to confirm since I have not used Tenso for a while. I just used my Tenso address and paid for the headphone and now I just wait for Tenso to contact me, correct?




Link? Can't seem to find it on amazon.jp


----------



## vlenbo

dweaver said:


> The price for the L2 from Amazon Japan was to good so I ordered a pair. Just to confirm since I have not used Tenso for a while. I just used my Tenso address and paid for the headphone and now I just wait for Tenso to contact me, correct?


  
 Yes, or you could check if the package arrived before tenso notified you through your account information.

 Quote:


exesteils said:


> Link? Can't seem to find it on amazon.jp


 
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%AA%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%82%B9-L2BO-00-%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%87%E3%83%AA%E3%82%AA-%E3%82%BB%E3%83%9F%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%97%E3%83%B3%E5%9E%8B%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3/dp/B00F4P7NG0/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409204950&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Phillips+fidelio+L2


----------



## dweaver

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%AA%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%82%B9-L2BO-00-%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%87%E3%83%AA%E3%82%AA-%E3%82%BB%E3%83%9F%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%97%E3%83%B3%E5%9E%8B%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3/dp/B00F4P7NG0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409204914&sr=8-1&keywords=fidelio+l2
That price worked out to around $250 CAD which is way lower than Accessory Jack.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks for the confirmation vlenbo


----------



## waynes world

> Originally Posted by *sfwalcer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only way to salvage this friendship is for Danny to send me those Havis of his to audition in order to mend my betrayed and broken troll heart.


 
  
 Sheesh.. Danny, please send off your B3's to Sf - we gotta put a stop to this whining lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Pheeeeeew good thang i am set can wise or else you mofos with you L2 talk would have got me by the b@lls!!! 
  
 Hype deflected!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


waynes world said:


> Sheesh.. Danny, please send off your B3's to Sf - we gotta put a stop to this whining lol!


 
 ^ EXCELLENT!!!
  
 You're so thoughtful Masa' WAYNE i had you all wrong this entire tyme. 









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









... it's all going as planned. hoho


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Nice impressions DannyBai. Glad you like the Havi Pro 1. It is one of the more pleasant surprises recently. Happy listening!


 
 So where do Havi rank in your sig list?


----------



## ericp10

kamakahah said:


> As much as I enjoy the Havi, it couldn't replace my JVC FX850. Both are great in their own way, and both are worth their price, IMO.


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> So where do Havi rank in your sig list?


 
  
 It's there sir!


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> It's there sir!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


 
 plus one!


----------



## Dsnuts

That new RHA T10i. will be mines. I look forward to the next innovation from RHA..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> That new RHA T10i. will be mines. I look forward to the next innovation from RHA..




Nice to see a UK earphone manufacturer taking off.


----------



## Gee Simpson

lifted andreas said:


> Nice to see a UK earphone manufacturer taking off.




Scottish  (well, hopefully in just under a months time!).


----------



## pkalra67

Hello friends
I have a pair of doppio and basso, pm me if any body is interested in trade/purchase.
Regards


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gee simpson said:


> Scottish  (well, hopefully in just under a months time!).




Ah yeah my bad.

Still, a very exciting time. 




pkalra67 said:


> Hello friends
> I have a pair of doppio and basso, pm me if any body is interested in trade/purchase.
> Regards




I'd be happy to swap my FXT90 Red for the Doppios.


----------



## Gee Simpson

lifted andreas said:


> Ah yeah my bad.
> 
> Still, a very exciting time.


 
 Oh yeah, definitely!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> That new RHA T10i. will be mines. I look forward to the next innovation from RHA..


 
 are the 750s worth getting in the meantime, or should one wait for the new one?


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> are the 750s worth getting in the meantime, or should one wait for the new one?


 
  
 I know you are asking Dsnuts, but I still think the 750 is an excellent earphone after significant burn-in.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> I know you are asking Dsnuts, but I still think the 750 is an excellent earphone after significant burn-in.


 
 Agree with that but at $125 for the MA750, I'd wait for a hopeful upgrade in sound and tuning feature of the new model at $199.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Dem new RHAs is a bit too utilitarian looking for my taste, but i am sure they are built like a tank though as with all their products. Hopefully they will best the likes of the Altone 200s (shame that they have such piss poor quality control issues)/ Dunu DN1000s and Fostex TE-05, etc etc. 
  
 For their price they have some serious competition these days as i have already stated, so it will be interesting to see how they compare to the the Sony XBA-H3s/ Dunu DN2000s, and others that are slightly over the $200 range.
  
 Can't wait for impressions on these!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Though my money is still on the VSonics.  : P


----------



## sfwalcer

Anyone gonna give these RoMocop cans a try. : P
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732029/mo-fi-headphones-from-blue-microphones-multi-link-amplified-headphone-goodness-head-fi-tv
  
     
  
                                                       =
      ... LMAO
  
 Notice Jude never put them on during the entire video, which is kinda' telling.


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> Can't wait for impressions on these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You mean you are buying the VSD5 as in actually money or your betting the VSD5 will be as good or better than the T10?


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> You mean you are buying the VSD5 as in actually money or your betting the VSD5 will be as good or better than the T10?


 

 ^
 i didn't say it, you did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i wouldn't be surprised if it was the case for both tbh cuz the VSD3S are damn nice for $45 and i would actually put them over the TTPOD T1-E esp. in their mid-range. Their mids are FREAKEN sweet!!!


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Agree with that but at $125 for the MA750, I'd wait for a hopeful upgrade in sound and tuning feature of the new model at $199.


 
  
  
 X2


----------



## Shawn71

Joker's mini review on GR07 CE.....

 http://theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-vsonic-gr07-classic-plus-warning/


----------



## Shawn71

< Double post >


----------



## Dsnuts

I posted a review of the Cayin C5 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11519


----------



## doctorjazz

Nicely done, DS, have one ordered, wanted something like the iFi, but portable, this sounds like it will do it for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good call. The sound of the amp makes up for the minor short comings of the amp. It has enough juice for power hungry headphones as well. I do recommend burning in the amp..About a weeks worth is fine. Look forward to hear what you have to say about the amp.


----------



## ericp10

Here's a link to my review of Brainwavz S5. Happy listening family!
  
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/732938/s5-review-by-ericp#post_10847652


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Nicely done, DS, have one ordered, wanted something like the iFi, but portable, this sounds like it will do it for me.


 
 doctor jazz, perhaps you "can get some satisfaction" unlike mick jagger!  
 report back on your portable audio adventures during your trips around the world!


----------



## mikaveli06

Whats best bluetooth set available??


----------



## Exesteils

Dsnuts You might be interested in this: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1711075


----------



## DannyBai

Holy crap that looks fantastic


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice. Hope Cayin folk let us know more about it..I suggested to them to look into making a Dap looks like they been working on one already.


----------



## Exesteils

Dual dac 1792,native dsd chip,stand alone pga2311 volume control & high capacity 5600mah battery.

That's some of the highlights I got off the site. Looks amazing


----------



## ericp10

price on that dap?


----------



## Exesteils

No price yet, but it should be announced on the 15th of Sept


----------



## ericp10

exesteils said:


> No price yet, but it should be announced on the 15th of Sept


----------



## DannyBai

Looks expensive.


----------



## vlenbo

If it is $300 or less, I am sold.


----------



## cylpol1

Hello, after buying the Etymotic hf5, I am look for a completely different sound signature. I am looking for the widest soundstage possible iem that is bass oriented, but won't completely power mids and highs. An audiophile bass iem with the widest soundstage basically. My budget is under 150. Thank you for your help in advanced.


----------



## Shawn71

vlenbo said:


> If it is $300 or less, I am sold.




yeah thats pretty much decent/reasonable/affordable price for the electronics under the hood if you ask me.....but by the looks :rolleyes:


----------



## vlenbo

shawn71 said:


> yeah thats pretty much decent/reasonable/affordable price for the electronics under the hood if you ask me.....but by the looks


 
 It will realistically be sold for $350+...
  
 I can dream, can't I? 
  


cylpol1 said:


> Hello, after buying the Etymotic hf5, I am look for a completely different sound signature. I am looking for the widest soundstage possible iem that is bass oriented, but won't completely power mids and highs. An audiophile bass iem with the widest soundstage basically. My budget is under 150. Thank you for your help in advanced.


 
 Basically what zapx629 suggested. Get the gr07be and you may actually enjoy it.


----------



## Shawn71

vlenbo said:


> It will realistically be sold for $350+...
> 
> I can dream, can't I?




Well why dream if we can get it for <300/350?  me too, just like you, to see it priced so.....but like Dannybai quoted, the looks might have its part to play a role,to be costlier than that.....


----------



## kova4a




----------



## peter123

kova4a said:


>


 
 WOW!
  
 Given how good the C5 amp sounds this will be one really interesting DAP to follow.


----------



## kova4a

Apparently on 15th this month will start the N6's closed beta testing with some review units spread around, so hopefully there will be early impressions soon after.


----------



## kova4a

peter123 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Given how good the C5 amp sounds this will be one really interesting DAP to follow.


 
 Yeah, I saw that they mentioned that the N6 should be at least as good if not better than C5, so hopefully it will impress. Also, saw that they mentioned the pricing will be good with a tag line "good sound, sincere price" (or something in that line), so hopefully won't cost an arm and a leg. I was kinda set on the new sony walkman as I prefer to have something small and lightweight on the go but I'm digging the looks of this Cayin. And just now I was thinking about my N6W and how I'll be able to say how good the N6+N6 combo sounds .


----------



## peter123

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I saw that they mentioned that the N6 should be at least as good if not better than C5, so hopefully it will impress. Also, saw that they mentioned the pricing will be good with a tag line "good sound, sincere price" (or something in that line), so hopefully won't cost an arm and a leg. I was kinda set on the new sony walkman as I prefer to have something small and lightweight on the go but I'm digging the looks of this Cayin. And just now I was thinking about my N6W and how I'll be able to say how good the N6+N6 combo sounds .


 
 LOL, N6 + N6 does indeed sound good


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> If it is $300 or less, I am sold.


----------



## Hisoundfi

cylpol1 said:


> Hello, after buying the Etymotic hf5, I am look for a completely different sound signature. I am looking for the widest soundstage possible iem that is bass oriented, but won't completely power mids and highs. An audiophile bass iem with the widest soundstage basically. My budget is under 150. Thank you for your help in advanced.


Ttpod t1E


----------



## doctorjazz

Works been overwhelming, haven't had time to do much else last 2 weeks. Off the weekend, though, just took Oz, my pooch, on his rounds, so it's time for a belated DOGWALK DISCOVERIES!!!!
A bass player I've seen, great player, even more, fine composer, comes from Israel, so much middle eastern/world music finds its way in, dig it...



Not for the feint of heart, flok-rocker with quite an edge to her...



These guys aren't generally very subtle, but expresses how I feel after the past month or so....



As usual, could go on, but I'll quit while someone may still have the patience to listen to them...or not, fun to do anyway!!

Did submit a review to The Audiophile Voice, fine jazz pianist, Jaime Saft, "The New Standard", recommended if you like good piano trio music (plays organ on some tracks as well)
More later


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.head-fi.org/t/733404/sonys-new-2014-flagship-iem-xba-z5
  
  
 Extra extra, Z5 pricing and availability for pre-order is now available!
  
 A whopping $700 admittance to the audition of a sony iem!


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/733404/sonys-new-2014-flagship-iem-xba-z5
> 
> 
> Extra extra, Z5 pricing and availability for pre-order is now available!
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, that's more earphone than I need. I'll stick to the XBA-A3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 though I'm sure the Z5 will certainly be something!!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yeah, that's more earphone than I need. I'll stick to the XBA-A3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Same, even though that will be similar to the h3's price.
  
 As long as it is a more compact disk, I'll sell my h3s immediately. Those are HUGE.
  
  
 The Z5 does look beautiful too, .


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Same, even though that will be similar to the h3's price.
> 
> As long as it is a more compact disk, I'll sell my h3s immediately. Those are HUGE.
> 
> ...


 
 I see the A3 uses the linear drive armature and it should(speculation though) have better venting or foam in the front to have more controlled bass. Better control down low had to be the most priority so it should be tweaked in some way.
  
 Also looks as if the driver is angling upward more and may be better for fit. It looks more high end aesthetically as well, to me at least. Not sure if it will be any smaller though  Oops, didn't read closely enough(actually site says 16mm on top and 12mm in the spec section???)as it is the 12mm driver. So, they did make the 12mm version of the LCP driver and this should make the A3 smaller. Yes!!
  
 So, linear drive armature, HD super tweeter, and 12mm LCP. Should fit better and probably sound a bit different. Hopefully for the better.


----------



## bhazard

That Cayin DAP looks awesome. If it is under $350, it will be mine.


----------



## soundstige

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills... that DAP looks like a monstrosity...


----------



## jant71

That Cayin player reminds me of some old school mp3 player like Frontier labs used to put out...


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> That Cayin player reminds me of some old school mp3 player like Frontier labs used to put out...


 

 Damn!  I used to have ^this player!!! Brings back good memories.  It came with interchangeable faceplates too.


----------



## sfwalcer

soundstige said:


> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills... that DAP looks like a monstrosity...


 

 ^
 Can't say i dig the looks of dat new Cayin DAP as well. LoL
  
 Design is all over the place but hope the UI is at least stable/ decent even though we all say sound comes 1st.....
  
*edit:* there are just wayyy too many great options these days in the DAP arena, esp. with Sony's new walkman, so will be waiting it out and enjoying my popcorn on the sidelines before i toss all my cabbages into a $200+ DAP. Will see who wins this epic battle. hoho


----------



## nick n

Fischer Audio 's NEW Kennerton high end lineup: Appears these are out very soon. Also their new orthodynamic fullsized, " ODIN "
  
*Another amp coming*, able to deal with 8 - 600 ohms cans!
KENNERTON CRIPTIC 
High slew rate and extremely low-distortion operational amplifier
Durable aluminum enclosure
Built-in Lithium-ion battery charged from Micro USB port
Battery life >10 hours
Supports headphone impedances of 8 ohms to 600 ohms
 

  Not only that but a few new *iems!*
  
Twin drivered *" JIMO " *:
  
 Jimo offers unprecedented full size sound for it's size. Thanks to the newest twin driver type, effectively containing two different drivers inside one, level of sound clarity and power Jimo offers is very hard to match for any earphone.
  

  
*"Algiz "* :
  
 For Algiz, driver and housing was made together from ground up, and carefully matched to each other in process. Unique high-perfomance dynamic 10mm composite driver delivers unparalelled clarity and precision compared to any other comparable solution available today.
  

  
 and Fischer's new  *" Dubliz "* :
  
   Handmade 10mm Dynamic driver with patented DDT-Technology (DUAL-DIAPHRAGM TRANSDUSER) effeciently produce a wide spectrum of sound range for your great personal music listening environment.
 Handmade reinforced, extra-strong high purity oxygen-free copper cable.
 Crystal-clear sound. THE BEST CHOICE FOR AUDIOPHILE LISTENING.
  



  
  
  
 look for them soon.
  This hobby is getting too complicated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francisk

Very interesting lineup but I wonder how the new IEMs stack up to their classic DBA02


----------



## jant71

More on the JIMO...
  
Product description 
*Twin driver earphone*

 Jimo offers unprecedented full size sound for it's size. Thanks to the newest twin driver type, effectively containing two different drivers inside one, level of sound clarity and power Jimo offers is very hard to match for any earphone. Sound is as big and clear as some of the best full-sized headphones out there. So, if you want to stay mobile, but do not want to sacrifice sound quality, Jimo is right for you. 
Driver Type: Twin Moving Coil Driver Unit
Diaphragm size - 8mm & 10 mm
Frequency Response : 10Hz - 20KHz
Sensitivity : 98 db/mW
Impedance 32ohm at 1KHz
Cord Length : 1.3 m
Plug: 3.5mm, Gold plated, Angled type
  
 Exaggeration, I'm sure but if they accomplish big and clear anywhere in the neighborhood of some good full size headphones I'm on board 
 Very CKR-ish looking from the outside.
  
 This PDF has all the scoop...http://fischeraudio.com.sg/FischerAudioAsia/pdfs/kennerton_IFA.pdf


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm, Fischer sounds interesting, no prices noted, hope it's not one of those "if you have to ask..." deals.


----------



## doctorjazz

Did they actually reinvent the wheel? Don't think I've come across "2 drivers in 1" before...


----------



## esteebin

doctorjazz said:


> Did they actually reinvent the wheel? Don't think I've come across "2 drivers in 1" before...




The V-Moda headphone lineup has mention of using dual diaphragms as a single driver, but nothing from IEMs before. Looks very interesting and would like to know about pricing.


----------



## doctorjazz

esteebin said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Did they actually reinvent the wheel? Don't think I've come across "2 drivers in 1" before...
> ...




Sure, I've heard of full size speakers that are set up similarly to the description, with the tweeter set in the center of a lager driver, but, as you said, not in an iem....


----------



## ericp10

Well, I met with a fellow head-fier cn11 in Chitown on Sunday, and he allowed me to hear the FAD Lab (a gorgeous $2,000 dual-BA earphone). I spent a good amount of time with it, and I have to say -----> Wow! It is definitely one of the fullest and best sounding IEMs I have heard in awhile. Detailed and so so full (even fuller than some earphones I thought were "headphone-like" in fullness). Thank you to cn11 for allowing me this opportunity. 
  
 While the Lab is certainly incredible sounding, do I think it blows the Pandora Hope out of the water? No. Well, yes, I think the mids may have something a little bit more special, but I didn't feel that the sound as a whole was light years away from the Hope VI. And definitely not $1,000 to $1,500 better than the VI. Yet, it is an impressive earphone and I hope that FAD decides to make some "non-limited" runs of this earphone at a more reasonable price. I love the FAD sound. For now, I am quite satisfied with the Heaven V and my Hope Vi. Thanks again cn11. What did he find impressive in my arsenal of earphones? Within their price categories, my fellow head-fier seemed to be quite drawn to the TE-05 and the ATH-IM70. He also liked the Spiral Dot tips. Happy listening! 

 Oh, I think he liked the CKR 9 over the CKR 10 (I prefer them vice versa), and he thought the FX850 was outstanding (especially for its timbre).


----------



## Gee Simpson

Nice to see the IM70 is still highly rated by folks


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

The LAB I uses two full ranged BAs actually. It's amazing how much it sounds like a dynamic solution though


----------



## ericp10

idsynchrono_24 said:


> The LAB I uses two full ranged BAs actually. It's amazing how much it sounds like a dynamic solution though


 
  
  
  
 YOu are correct.. I meant BAs. Thanks


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> Nice to see the IM70 is still highly rated by folks


----------



## altrunox

Anyone tried these?
  

  
 http://thestatusaudio.com/
  
 There`re some random reviews on youtube


----------



## twister6

^ my opinion, these are cheap Chinese knock off someone from NY bought in bulk and selling under a clever marketing of "Brooklyn" company.


----------



## 7S Cameron

altrunox said:


> Anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







twister6 said:


> ^ my opinion, these are cheap Chinese knock off someone from NY bought in bulk and selling under a clever marketing of "Brooklyn" company.



They offer free return shipping, so it might be worth a try!


----------



## altrunox

7s cameron said:


> They offer free return shipping, so it might be worth a try!


 
  
 I`ve seen some random reviews on youtube, nothing that can be trusted.
 And been better than the old Beats is nothing special, my K518 blows them out the water.
  
 But maybe they`re a good set o headphone for a good price...


----------



## twister6

7s cameron said:


> They offer free return shipping, so it might be worth a try!


 
  
 I have no doubt they sound good, because I have bought in the past similar headphones from ebay under "Syllable" name with a graphic sticker resembling "b". Of course, I'm speculating, but the fact that you have some company in Brooklyn selling "white label" headphones for under $40, and they look like Beats, well just fishy...


----------



## Shawn71

7s cameron said:


> They offer free return shipping, so it might be worth a try!




True and absolutely fine...BUT what if they dont respond to your emails for return? And say some hidden conditions for returns that were non-existent anywhere,even if they respond? They dont have any contact #s but just emails IDs....

Btw,did anybody notice, the chap who reviewed it, said in the tech spec part about 1.2m cable as 1.2mm? :rolleyes: did I hear it wrong?

Anyway,I definitely say its worth the price in many ways and if it sounds like OE2 or better is what I wld expect before hand.....these 2 supplied cables from other mfr of same segment costs are most equal to the price of these headphones, if you want to buy them seperately......the build quality is pretty good as well..most who end up with buying copies/fake beats can buy these instead,for the price of $44 and nothing wrong in trying these out....we spend some $8-$60 on an average, spending on chinese IEMs without knowing its sound.....


----------



## jant71

So, who is gonna go for a Kennerton?? Fischer Audio's high end brand is starting to roll the models out. Algiz is $290...
 http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66&product_id=50
  
 Their first headphone out is $799 and that is not even the ODIN top model with the 80mm planar magnetic drivers. Totallydubbed gives them a 9/10 for value at that $800.
 http://www.totallydubbed.net/2014/08/12/kennerton-fischer-audio-magister-headphone-review-an-all-round-outstanding-headphone/


----------



## altrunox

jant71 said:


> So, who is gonna go for a Kennerton?? Fischer Audio's high end brand is starting to roll the models out. Algiz is $290...
> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66&product_id=50
> 
> Their first headphone out is $799 and that is not even the ODIN top model with the 80mm planar magnetic drivers. Totallydubbed gives them a 9/10 for value at that $800.
> http://www.totallydubbed.net/2014/08/12/kennerton-fischer-audio-magister-headphone-review-an-all-round-outstanding-headphone/


 
  
 Can he be trusted?
 This headphones looks amazing, and probably sound too.


----------



## waynes world

altrunox said:


> Can he be trusted?
> This headphones looks amazing, and probably sound too.


 
  
 He sure made them sound uncomfortable though!


----------



## dweaver

Looks like my Fidelio L2 may arrive tomorrow. It was stuck in transit between Japan and Canada for an unusually long time. I was actually starting to get nervous. I am going to be having a sale of headphones and IEM's very soon though, as I can not afford all the gear I have on hand at the moment. Not sure what will go yet, but something will...


----------



## dweaver

Anyone here try the NVX EX10S or the NVX XPT100? I have to admit I bought them in a bundle deal on impulse and am damned impressed with them both especially for the price I paid ($99 for both). The XPT100 is an HM5/FA-003 rebadge that has way more comfy earpads with one set straight and one set angled. Damned good full size headphone. The EX10S is a rebadged Tweaked GR06 that has a silver cable instead of the original GR06 cable. I like the EX10S more than Vsonic's new VSD3S, it certainly has a much nicer set of tips and accessories that is like what Vsonic used to do with the GR06/7.


----------



## Francisk

dweaver said:


> Anyone here try the NVX EX10S or the NVX XPT100? I have to admit I bought them in a bundle deal on impulse and am damned impressed with them both especially for the price I paid ($99 for both). The XPT100 is an HM5/FA-003 rebadge that has way more comfy earpads with one set straight and one set angled. Damned good full size headphone. The EX10S is a rebadged Tweaked GR06 that has a silver cable instead of the original GR06 cable. I like the EX10S more than Vsonic's new VSD3S, it certainly has a much nicer set of tips and accessories that is like what Vsonic used to do with the GR06/7.


 
  
 RinChoi did an elaborate test on the NVX EX10S around April......here's the link:
  
 http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2014/04/nvx-ex10s-not-average-substitute.html


----------



## dweaver

My Fidelio L2 arrived today and I am finding it interesting. With 1 thing I am not happy about. This headphone requires a lot of juice to sound it's best. Out of my LG G3 I have the volume up to darn near 3/4 full to get decent volume out of it. The sound is also very full and vibrant when I hook it up to my Audio Engine D1. My challenge is that this headphone is supposed to be portable oriented but is almost to demanding to be used in this fashion. 
  
 It has slightly more forward mids than the 1540 especially the lower mids and it has a slightly brighter lower treble area as well making the music sound a bit warmer and a bit more intimate. Interestingly the EVX XPT100 is as forward in the mids as the L2 but is emphasized in the upper mids as compared to the lower mids.
  
 Just listened to Nat King Cole - When I Fall in Love and holy man do I like the L2 with his music. Listening to some other music I have a feeling if I could A/B these to the Viso HP50 the L2 and Viso would have a similar signature as they are both boosted similarly in the lower mids.
  
 The headphone sure looks sexy and is very comfortable.
  
 I think I might have to do a Q701, L2, 1540, K545, XPT100, Momentum OE shoot out and then decide what stays and what goes though as I just can not justify all this gear.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dweaver said:


> My Fidelio L2 arrived today and I am finding it interesting. With 1 thing I am not happy about. This headphone requires a lot of juice to sound it's best. Out of my LG G3 I have the volume up to darn near 3/4 full to get decent volume out of it. The sound is also very full and vibrant when I hook it up to my Audio Engine D1. My challenge is that this headphone is supposed to be portable oriented but is almost to demanding to be used in this fashion.
> 
> It has slightly more forward mids than the 1540 especially the lower mids and it has a slightly brighter lower treble area as well making the music sound a bit warmer and a bit more intimate. Interestingly the EVX XPT100 is as forward in the mids as the L2 but is emphasized in the upper mids as compared to the lower mids.
> 
> ...



I would love an A/B between the L2 and the K545 if you wouldn't mind!


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> My Fidelio L2 arrived today and I am finding it interesting. With 1 thing I am not happy about. This headphone requires a lot of juice to sound it's best. Out of my LG G3 I have the volume up to darn near 3/4 full to get decent volume out of it. The sound is also very full and vibrant when I hook it up to my Audio Engine D1. My challenge is that this headphone is supposed to be portable oriented but is almost to demanding to be used in this fashion.
> 
> It has slightly more forward mids than the 1540 especially the lower mids and it has a slightly brighter lower treble area as well making the music sound a bit warmer and a bit more intimate. Interestingly the EVX XPT100 is as forward in the mids as the L2 but is emphasized in the upper mids as compared to the lower mids.
> 
> ...




Remember, in life, he who ends with the most toys WINS!!!!!


----------



## fnkcow

@ericp10  wow just saw that you've updated your preferred IEMs rankings! CKR10 and FX850 at the top! Must be very special indeed. Would love to hear them someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 CKR10 or FX850 gives better vocals in terms of emotion?


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm, might have to give the CKR-10 a listen, last AT I got was the IM07, really like these.


----------



## cylpol1

Can anyone tell me the sound differences between the sony mdrxb60ex and the sony mdr xb90ex. Thank you


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> So, who is gonna go for a Kennerton?? Fischer Audio's high end brand is starting to roll the models out. Algiz is $290...
> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66&product_id=50
> 
> Their first headphone out is $799 and that is not even the ODIN top model with the 80mm planar magnetic drivers. Totallydubbed gives them a 9/10 for value at that $800.
> http://www.totallydubbed.net/2014/08/12/kennerton-fischer-audio-magister-headphone-review-an-all-round-outstanding-headphone/


 
 I want to know how much the Jimo would cost.
  
 If the JIMO is at least $150 to $200. They're mine. I will compare them to the ckr9 as they would be similar (though I think it may compete against the ckr10).


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> I want to know how much the Jimo would cost.
> 
> If the JIMO is at least $150 to $200. They're mine. I will compare them to the ckr9 as they would be similar (though I think it may compete against the ckr10).


 
  
 Sounds like the JIMO is the top model so at least as much as the Algiz. $300 to $350 possibly???


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Sounds like the JIMO is the top model so at least as much as the Algiz. $300 to $350 possibly???


 
 I was hoping it'd be priced between the Algiz and the Laguz. Oh well, I can dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Seems it will compete against the ckr10s then. The ckr9s are not really full sounding like headphones, but they're not far behind.


----------



## jant71

If they really are as good as some of the best full size headphones and can fend off any earphone out there in power and clarity like they claim then they might even be more $$$. They would be a deal at $350. Of course it comes down to reality with the level of performance vs. the claims.
  
 Heck the Algiz is ~$100 more than the T10 will be. Interesting to see how those two stack up. Algiz has removable cable but only two filter choices and less accs. than the RHA.
  
 I guess we will find out if they will be the s**t or not.


----------



## dweaver

7s cameron said:


> I would love an A/B between the L2 and the K545 if you wouldn't mind!



Here you go:

Pink Floyd - Dogs
K545 has more upper midrange and lower treble energy and a slightly larger sound stage. Bass levels are similar. The L2 has more lower midrange giving it a pusher sound. Overall I prefer the K545 for Pink Floyd.

Patricia Barber - Code Cool
The L2 has more bass authority and the business of the more forward lower midrange gives Patricia's voice a bit of huskiness which is enjoyable. The K545 has more vibrant piano and slightly more detailed treble. I would give this matchup a draw as each headphone makes this song enjoyable for different reasons.

Basil Poledouris - Anvil of Crom
The L2 again has more bass presence and the lush lower midrange makes the song sound more authoritative. The K545 on the other hand has a larger sound stage and more delicacy. I slightly enjoyed the L2 over the K545 for this song but it was close.

Rush - Working Man
The K545 works better for this song as L2 colors the guitars to much and reduces the energy of the song as well as making Teddy sound a little to lower pitched. The bass guitar sounds good with the L2 but otherwise it just sounds a bit to muddy.

Comfort wise I prefer the K545 slightly and the k545 obviously is more isolating while being as good or better than the L2 for sound stage.

End story, the K545 is upper mid-centric with a hole in the lower minds, the L2 is essentially the opposite. So pick your poison 

One final note: I like both enough that I can easily forget to switch when testing and typing. They both have a nice signature and are similar in technical ability while offering a different signature. I do think the L2 is slightly better built though, but the K545 also has replaceable earpads.the K545 is looser on the head though for those with smaller heads.


----------



## kova4a

The Cayin N6's announcement video was finally released
  
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzgyODcwMDc2.html


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> The Cayin N6's announcement video was finally released
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzgyODcwMDc2.html


 
 very poetic video, makes the device seem like an art project!
 let us hope its as good as the C5 will surely be a winner!!!
 when will this be available??


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> very poetic video, makes the device seem like an art project!
> let us hope its as good as the C5 will surely be a winner!!!
> when will this be available??


 
 Still no info. They mentioned that a closed beta testing should start now with a select few should be receiving a unit. My guess will be around the end of the year but hopefully earlier. Also they did not announce pricing today, so we can still only guess.


----------



## doctorjazz

It was 20 years ago today (really, yesterday, but didn't sound as good)
My favorite genre, country-bossa nova!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> kova4a said:
> 
> 
> > The Cayin N6's announcement video was finally released
> ...




I don't want to buy this, want to sleep with it


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I don't want to buy this, want to sleep with it


 
 sweet dreams!


----------



## vlenbo

Purchased the c5 amp. Thanks to dsnuts, peter, and twister for their hype on these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As kova stated earlier, the cayin n6 might be sold near the end of this year or the beginning of next year. The end of this year is a hopeful speculation.


----------



## eke2k6

drbluenewmexico said:


> sweet dreams!


 
  
 I don't think that's what he means...


----------



## doctorjazz

Can take it any way you want...video makes it look damn sexy, though


----------



## peter123

vlenbo said:


> Purchased the c5 amp. Thanks to dsnuts, peter, and twister for their hype on these.
> 
> As kova stated earlier, the cayin n6 might be sold near the end of this year or the beginning of next year. The end of this year is a hopeful speculation.


 

Lol, you know us: always happy to help out


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Can take it any way you want...video makes it look damn sexy, though


 
 hey hey, each man to his own android!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Can take it any way you want...video makes it look damn sexy, though
> ...


----------



## kova4a

Some more info on the Cayin N6. They claim that while the sound quality is very important they haven't forgotten about the functionality, controls and the other aspects that make up a good user experience. Also apparently the N6 will use a dual-core Xburst cpu clocked at 576mhz and this is a list of the supported formats


----------



## drbluenewmexico

kova4a said:


> Some more info on the Cayin N6. They claim that while the sound quality is very important they haven't forgotten about the functionality, controls and the other aspects that make up a good user experience. Also apparently the N6 will use a dual-core Xburst cpu clocked at 576mhz and this is a list of the supported formats


 
 the C5 continues to impress me with its layering of sound, textures and tonal accuracy. Cayin seems to know what they are doing and this new
 device should be a shining star if they keep it up!  I consider the C5 a breakthrough product at its price range (or any price really) and  hope this
 DAP will please us in the same ways!  thanks for posting more info on it..


----------



## peter123

drbluenewmexico said:


> the C5 continues to impress me with its layering of sound, textures and tonal accuracy. Cayin seems to know what they are doing and this new
> device should be a shining star if they keep it up!  I consider the C5 a breakthrough product at its price range (or any price really) and  hope this
> DAP will please us in the same ways!  thanks for posting more info on it..




+1, I received my GeekOut720 yesterday and although it's a great DAC I prefer the sound from it's 47 ohm output feeding the C5.


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> +1, I received my GeekOut720 yesterday and although it's a great DAC I prefer the sound from it's 47 ohm output feeding the C5.


 
 Will probably be able to pick it up at the customs tomorrow  Would be nice if they calculate the charge this time correctly


----------



## peter123

miyaichi said:


> Will probably be able to pick it up at the customs tomorrow  Would be nice if they calculate the charge this time correctly




Incredibly enough mine were delivered directly in my mailbox with no custom charge at all and clearly marked with $159 as value. That's the first time that happened, but no complaints from me


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> Incredibly enough mine were delivered directly in my mailbox with no custom charge at all and clearly marked with $159 as value. That's the first time that happened, but no complaints from me


 
 Never had so much luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's see how much they're going to charge me. Shouldn't be more than 19%, around 23€. Still a bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Audio equipment is way too expensive in Europe.


----------



## peter123

miyaichi said:


> Never had so much luck   let's see how much they're going to charge me. Shouldn't be more than 19%, around 23€. Still a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, you're right about that. I'm going to the US tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to pick up something more


----------



## kova4a

A little Cayin N6 update - it will double as an asynchronous DAC


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> A little Cayin N6 update - it will double as an asynchronous DAC


 
 It's using the PCM1792A, isn't it?
  
How good is it in today's standards, I wonder?


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> It's using the PCM1792A, isn't it?
> 
> How good is it in today's standards, I wonder?


 
 Well, what do you mean by today's standards? It's one of the best TI chips and fiio x5 has one. The Cayin N6 will have two, so there will be one 1792A for each channel..


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> Well, what do you mean by today's standards? It's one of the best TI chips and fiio x5 has one. The Cayin N6 will have two, so there will be one 1792A for each channel..




I meant in current competiton. I wanted that dx90 basso due to the sabre dac it sports. I.thought this aformentioned dac was better than the pcm1792a, which i did superficial research about its debut and it is two years old afaik. Not trying to downlpay it, i am just wondering how it would compare to the basso.

However, ypu said there would be 2. So I will shut up and anticipate its release before any further speculations come from my posts.


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> I meant in current competiton. I wanted that dx90 basso due to the sabre dac it sports. I.thought this aformentioned dac was better than the pcm1792a, which i did superficial research about its debut and it is two years old afaik. Not trying to downlpay it, i am just wondering how it would compare to the basso.
> 
> However, ypu said there would be 2. So I will shut up and anticipate its release before any further speculations come from my posts.


 
 It doesn't matter how old the chip is. There are a lot older chips like the es9018, which are still considered among the best. It's all about the implementation, so we can only make guesses and speculate at this point but on paper the N6 has a ton of potential. Also, supposedly N6 will support native DSD playback, which at this moment only the AK240 and Calyx M support, so no other sub-$1000 portable DAPs.


----------



## Miyaichi

peter123 said:


> Yep, you're right about that. I'm going to the US tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to pick up something more


 
 Like in paradise with this exchange rate. Like 28% off from every product you want  If somebody wonders what I'm talking about: the exchange rate is 1.00€ = 1.28$. And the shops in EU often sell things for the same price in €  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <($.$<) 
  
 PS: Have Fun =)


----------



## vlenbo

kova4a said:


> It doesn't matter how old the chip is. There are a lot older chips like the es9018, which are still considered among the best. It's all about the implementation, so we can only make guesses and speculate at this point but on paper the N6 has a ton of potential. Also, supposedly N6 will support native DSD playback, which at this moment only the AK240 and Calyx M support, so no other sub-$1000 portable DAPs.


 
 Thank you for this nice information kova.
  
  
 My ignorance has now disappeared, and I will enjoy this DAP with some others who are able to purchase these in the possible future.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> It doesn't matter how old the chip is. There are a lot older chips like the es9018, which are still considered among the best. It's all about the implementation, so we can only make guesses and speculate at this point but on paper the N6 has a ton of potential. Also, supposedly N6 will support native DSD playback, which at this moment only the AK240 and Calyx M support, so no other sub-$1000 portable DAPs.




Interesting, thanks. I'm reading up on DSD now, and I am wondering if/when I would ever feel the need for native DSD playback.


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> Interesting, thanks. I'm reading up on DSD now, and I am wondering if/when I would ever feel the need for native DSD playback.


 
 Well, some people have a lot of dsd recordings and are looking for that native support, so it will be nice for them if they don't have to shell out thousands of dollars for a DAP that can do it. Otherwise, as usual there will be people who will swear in DSD and others who won't hear any difference, just like with mp3 and lossless, and between lossless and hi-rez.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Well, some people have a lot of dsd recordings and are looking for that native support, so it will be nice for them if they don't have to shell out thousands of dollars for a DAP that can do it. Otherwise, as usual there will be people who will swear in DSD and others who won't hear any difference, just like with mp3 and lossless, and between lossless and hi-rez.


 
  
 Yup, makes sense. Since I don't have any dsd recordings, and since I listen to everything at 128kbps (because it sounds as good as hi rez - not even my opinion...simply fact), I think I'm probably good to go with what I have.


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> I listen to everything at 128kbps (because it sounds as good as hi rez - not even my opinion...simply fact)


 
 Shh! You shouldn't say stuff like that around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Anyway, while most of my music library is in hi-rez I mainly care just for the quality of the mastering and the dynamic range and not that much about bit depth and sample rate. Now, I wouldn't go down to 128kbps as I can hear the compression but 320 is fine by me.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Shh! You shouldn't say stuff like that around here :rolleyes:




Twas feeling brazen 



kova4a said:


> Anyway, while most of my music library is in hi-rez I mainly care just for the quality of the mastering and the dynamic range and not that much about bit depth and sample rate. Now, I wouldn't go down to 128kbps as I can hear the compression but 320 is fine by me.




In spite of what I said above, most of it actually is 320kbps, and some of it flac. Someday hopefully most of my library will also be in hi-rez, and I suppose that I will worry about appropriate players then. I agree with your sentiments about the mastering and dynamic range - gotta watch out for that (and it is surprising how many people aren't aware of the importance).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Twas feeling brazen
> In spite of what I said above, most of it actually is 320kbps, and some of it flac. Someday hopefully most of my library will also be in hi-rez, and I suppose that I will worry about appropriate players then. I agree with your sentiments about the mastering and dynamic range - gotta watch out for that (and it is surprising how many people aren't aware of the importance).


 
 for sure. a lot of new cds are just terribly compressed, mastered for car radios and boom boxes 
 interestly, some of the streams coming out of apple live, from the iTunes festival in London right now
 are better recordings than the cds, and sound fantastic out of an iPad with a C5 and ATH RE700 phones
 with texture, layering, dynamics and great tone quality. NOS dacs can pull out some of the compression
 it seems, but high oversampling dacs make it worse. interesting time in audio listening for sure!


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> for sure. a lot of new cds are just terribly compressed, mastered for car radios and boom boxes
> interestly, some of the streams coming out of apple live, from the iTunes festival in London right now
> are better recordings than the cds, and sound fantastic out of an iPad with a C5 and ATH RE700 phones
> with texture, layering, dynamics and great tone quality. NOS dacs can pull out some of the compression
> it seems, but high oversampling dacs make it worse. interesting time in audio listening for sure!


 
 I'm glad you're still rocking the RE700s, haha.
  
 I thought I was spewing mindless hype, but it seems that people may enjoy this phone after all!


----------



## twister6

kova4a said:


> A little Cayin N6 update - it will double as an asynchronous DAC


 
  
 Perhaps it's time to start Cayin N6 thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You have been seeding great bits'n'pieces of a lot of useful info, so I'm not sure if Chinese is your native language and you can read from their forums, cause I'm not having too much luck with Google translator.  Would be great to pull all the preliminary pictures, video link, and other info together in one thread?


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Perhaps it's time to start Cayin N6 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had the same problems.
  
 I sure hope kova or another headfier starts the thread.
  
 Heck I'll do it if you guys won't.
  
 I'll get more researching done on these. My excitement elevated since its announcement, and now it is at its peak.


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> Perhaps it's time to start Cayin N6 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sure, I'll start a thread some time today.


----------



## kova4a

Compiled most of the info here http://www.head-fi.org/t/735365/cayin-n6-new-audiophile-dap
 I will add more info and pics later and will be updating it as soon as new info is available.


----------



## doctorjazz

C5 finally arrived, 3-4 weeks wait. Man, this thing is Cayin pepper, hot stuff, 1st listen, very impressed, especially at the price. I do feel it has a bit of an edge to it, probably needs some burn in time. Even right out of the box, impressive little piece of gear.


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> C5 finally arrived, 3-4 weeks wait. Man, this thing is Cayin pepper, hot stuff, 1st listen, very impressed, especially at the price. I do feel it has a bit of an edge to it, probably needs some burn in time. Even right out of the box, impressive little piece of gear.


 

 Exactly, that was my first impression out of the box as well.  My guess, these guys have a lot of experience in high end audio design, and they are scaling it down to a portable level.


----------



## Leo888

You guys are making the wait seems forever. Anyway, good to know that I'll be getting mine soon.


----------



## vlenbo

Audio technica ckr9s are now 10 dollars cheaper.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B00JFSFEWW/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
  
 get it for $190 with shipping!


----------



## cylpol1

What are some analytical earphones with wide soundstage under 200, or anything on the head-fi forums for under 120. Thank you.


----------



## drkp80

Not just saying this because I'm selling mine, but I would say the Doppios fit that description.


----------



## mochill

Havi b3 pro 1 is your answer


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> C5 finally arrived, 3-4 weeks wait. Man, this thing is Cayin pepper, hot stuff, 1st listen, very impressed, especially at the price. I do feel it has a bit of an edge to it, probably needs some burn in time. Even right out of the box, impressive little piece of gear.


 
 Mine is still burning in at about 80 hrs and getting better and better.now my reference portable amp!


----------



## doctorjazz

I can see just burning it in by using it, sounds good enough already. With Earsonic Sm64, DX90, quite a package, fabulous sounding...I'd say it could be my end point, but I know it ain't true...:happy_face1:
But, it would certaily be a fine rest stop...


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> I can see just burning it in by using it, sounds good enough already. With Earsonic Sm64, DX90, quite a package, fabulous sounding...I'd say it could be my end point, but I know it ain't true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm hoping N6 to be an end point


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> I can see just burning it in by using it, sounds good enough already. With Earsonic Sm64, DX90, quite a package, fabulous sounding...I'd say it could be my end point, but I know it ain't true...:happy_face1:
> But, it would certaily be a fine rest stop...




Looking forward to mine. Should be coming soon. If it can be a rest stop point to you, it definitely be mine too. 

And I just missed out on a pair of used Heaven V as I put my fund into the C5. But I have not gotten anything recommended on this thread that I don't enjoy so everything is good though. Will wait for another to pop up.

Cheers.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I can see just burning it in by using it, sounds good enough already. With Earsonic Sm64, DX90, quite a package, fabulous sounding...I'd say it could be my end point, but I know it ain't true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 no rest for the audio maniacs...but i haven't listened through anything else since i got the C5 either...
 i can make up a new product for you to lust after doctor jazz, so you won't feel grounded by the C5
 How about the C999, a hyper flux decamp that connects directly to your brainwaves and
 makes coffee for you in the morning and tucks you in at night? only 2300 from BrainDazed...
 ha!
 UE6000 demo came in for 20 on ebay, quite a nice surprise.  ordered two more for presents for friends.
 seriously decent directly out of HTC One M8 phone...does streaming sound very well....


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hello guys, long time no see 

What's cooking in discovery land these days?


----------



## cylpol1

Thank you for all your suggestions


----------



## twister6

joe bloggs said:


> Hello guys, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Joe, you might not like the answer to this one since lately we've been talking about Cayin C5 amp and their upcoming N6 DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Common, hurry up with X7 teasers!!!  Can't wait to start reading about FiiO's android monster


----------



## ericp10

Normally not my type of music (Californian pop music), but The Madden Brothers' new album is one of the best I've heard this year. Greeting from California has good songs and some superb engineering. I love the shine and sheen on this recording. Check it out. Nice video concept on the first single too.
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
o.


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool track, put the LP in my Amazon cart


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Cool track, put the LP in my Amazon cart


 
  
  
 I am willing to guarantee you will enjoy the album, doctorjazz, since that is nowhere near the best track on the LP (but I think it's a cool track too). The digital download  for the whole album was like $4.99 the other day.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to wait until the end of the month for the vinyl..since I upgraded my Linn table and cartridge, been on a vinyl binge. Man, does that sound good 
Thanks for the tip, like the way the track goes from minimal to rich, nice changes when they come, kind of stuff I do tend to like.


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually, I can download the MP3 while wating for the LP, haven't gotten around to it, busy day.
My recommendation:Henry Butler-Steven Bernstein and the Hot 9, Viper's Drag. Jazz meets New Orleans funk and second line, Butler is a monster in the N'Awlins piano tradition and jazz, exciting, fun, can be gotten in all formats.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

nice track  WE ARE DONE...might have to spin that cd myself...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> nice track  WE ARE DONE...might have to spin that cd myself...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, I can download the MP3 while wating for the LP, haven't gotten around to it, busy day.
> My recommendation:Henry Butler-Steven Bernstein and the Hot 9, Viper's Drag. Jazz meets New Orleans funk and second line, Butler is a monster in the N'Awlins piano tradition and jazz, exciting, fun, can be gotten in all formats.


 
  
  
  
 Of course, I have it (record company sent it to me). Nice album indeed!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I can download the MP3 while wating for the LP, haven't gotten around to it, busy day.
> ...




That, of course, is the way one SHOULD get music/albums



...that's part of why I started writing for The Audiophile Voice (though, I have to say, I'd get 20 cd's I had no interest in for every one I wanted). Work got too busy to keep writing, though recently I started up again a little (the record/promo companies had this eerie way of knowing when I stopped writing very quickly, the free cd's stopped coming very soon after). Got the 3CD Chick Corea set, but haven't gotten to it yet. OK, another recommendation, maybe you have it, if not, worth picking up, Marty Ehrlich Large Ensemble, "A Trumpet in the Morning" (always liked him), a bit more "out" there, but lots of blues and funk based jazz to sink your teeth into.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, had to just double check the above recommendation, I really did love that album, but hadn't played it in a while (tend to keep the most recent arrivals in heavy rotation, if I order a lot in a short time, some things get pushed back even though I'd like to hear them more). So, had to take my daughter to a sleep over, took the DX90/C5, Hope VI (started with Senn Amperior, less conspicuous outside, finished at home with FAD), really fine album (the Ehrlich), goes through many styles, but never "cut and paste", fits nicely together, think it is also a really well recorded album, nice wide stage, and all the audiophile verities. Another relatively recent album I like is Matt Wilson's "An Attitude for Gratitude", which has the saddest version of "Happy Days are Here Again" You'll ever hear, really well done, though, good sound as well.

Not on the Ehrlich CD, an earlier piece, but gives the idea what they sound like...



And Matt Wilson's take on "Happy Days..."


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> That, of course, is the way one SHOULD get music/albums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 




Okay, I have gotten the Chick Corea or the Marty Ehrlich. Sounds like solid recommendations. I will check those out. Thank you sir!


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't actually gotten to the Chick Corea, so I have to reserve judgement on that. it's on my DX90, get to it one of these days. Supposed to write up Hiromi, did write up Jamie Saft (a fine pianist, nice recent piano trio recording, "The New Standard", though he has released another since I haven't heard covering Bob Dylan of all things).
OK, enough for now, going to watch "Orange is the New Black", then get ready for work tomorrow. Enjoy the weekend, all you Head Fi'ers out there!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

One more cover from the Matt Wilson album. I can't believe this album is 2 years old already. Making a recommendation, I had to go back (again) and listen, insomnia helped, this is a great disc. I posted Aretha's version of "Bridge..." at some point, this is almost the "ANTI-Arethra" version. With Aretha, you're just waiting for her to explode, and at some point she does. This version wants to implode, pull into itself like a black hole...


----------



## Shawn71

Vsonic upgraded cable for VSD3/S, is now available @ penon.....

http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-Upgraded-Cable


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

shawn71 said:


> Vsonic upgraded cable for VSD3/S, is now available @ penon.....
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/VSONIC-Upgraded-Cable


 
 Thnks for the share, this silvery cable should tight up and improve the slight messy bass of the vsd3s. I hope


----------



## vlenbo

Finally finished a first serious review of my favorite earphones so far.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/736315/review-audio-technica-ckr-9-experiencing-sound-reality
  
 You guys would probably guess it was the ckr series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Anywho, time to dedicate myself to this thread again. I'll listen to some of Doctorjazz' awesome musical discoveries.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't done this in a while (work, man...), just came back from the Dogwalk, so 1 more DOGWALK DISCOVERY


----------



## ZGant

Has anyone had the chance to compare fx750 to ckr 9-10 ?


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> Finally finished a first serious review of my favorite earphones so far.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/736315/review-audio-technica-ckr-9-experiencing-sound-reality
> 
> ...






Nice review, Vlenbo, very well done indeed. I have to reiterate what you said about accessories. The AT "carrying case" is an embarassment, and worse. I had the IM07, was carrying it in my pocket in the included "cinch case", a little bag with threads at the top to pull and close it. Well, I could never get the bag to close, and one day, I had the earphones in my pocket in the case as mentioned, but came home, the "case" opened, the headphones fell out, and only the lousy bag was left. They can do better than that, very disappointing!


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Nice review, Vlenbo, very well done indeed. I have to reiterate what you said about accessories. The AT "carrying case" is an embarassment, and worse. I had the IM07, was carrying it in my pocket in the included "cinch case", a little bag with threads at the top to pull and close it. Well, I could never get the bag to close, and one day, I had the earphones in my pocket in the case as mentioned, but came home, the "case" opened, the headphones fell out, and only the lousy bag was left. They can do better than that, very disappointing!


 
 Thank you, people should delicately voice AT's incredible weakness in their audio products.
  
 Accessories.....ugh...
  
 Even the ath-ck10s accessories were pretty lackluster, but at least the "carrying case" was different than the usual ckm "pouch case."
  
 It's unfortunate about your Ath-IM-70 Conundrum. Glad it was not a major event that caused some sort of travesty from the renowned signature that the im70 followers proclaim. They deserve better, you also deserve better than some half-ashed case that cannot fulfill its purpose.
  
  
 Nice dog walk discoveries, I cannot believe I had not listened to them in a while. Please continue by all means.


----------



## doctorjazz

I actually liked the IM07 sound, it fit really well for one of these large odd shaped iems, and was a very cool red. Not enough to replace them, though, got too much stuff already, no shortage of iem's to listen to. That's one way to trim the herd (not the best way, I'll grant you...)


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I actually liked the IM07 sound, it fit really well for one of these large odd shaped iems, and was a very cool red. Not enough to replace them, though, got too much stuff already, no shortage of iem's to listen to. That's one way to trim the herd (not the best way, I'll grant you...)


 
 I am happy you did. I meant that it is a good thing that they did not become damaged or broken after the fall.
  
 Some carrying case AT developed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I agree, not the best way lol. Hope you get to listen to other signatures from sony's latest lineup or RHA's ti10.


----------



## doctorjazz

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I actually liked the IM07 sound, it fit really well for one of these large odd shaped iems, and was a very cool red. Not enough to replace them, though, got too much stuff already, no shortage of iem's to listen to. That's one way to trim the herd (not the best way, I'll grant you...)
> ...




Actually have no clue what happened to them after they fell out of the case/my pocket, hopefully found a good and appreciative home :rolleyes:

Have the last Sony, H3, and the previous RHA offerings, how do the new ones compare?


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Actually have no clue what happened to them after they fell out of the case/my pocket, hopefully found a good and appreciative home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Apparently, the Z5s are a bit bassier than H3s while having a wider soundstage and improved mids and highs. Mids are a bit more forward and the highs are better detailed.


----------



## ericp10

What is this IM07 you speaketh of? lol


----------



## vwinter

vlenbo said:


> Apparently, the Z5s are a bit bassier than H3s while having a wider soundstage and improved mids and highs. Mids are a bit more forward and the highs are better detailed.




With great sadness, that sounds troublesome to me... Not sure why I was expecting a return to an EX1000 low end.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> What is this IM07 you speaketh of? lol




the audio technics im70 to a dyslexic


----------



## ericp10

Oh, nevermind. You guys are talking about the IM70.


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> With great sadness, that sounds troublesome to me... Not sure why I was expecting a return to an EX1000 low end.


 



lomenhk said:


> vocals are a bit forward than H3 in my memory, quiet standout, but just a bit. the most that Z5 caught my ears is the bass, quantity is a lot and punch really hard, far harder than H3.


 
  
 +


lomenhk said:


> Forgot to mention one thing, found the housing of Z5 is a bit thinner than H3. When wearing them on my ears I felt the difference, not bulky as H3.


 
  
 +


lomenhk said:


> Definitely, the bass sounds deeper and heavier than H3.


 
  
 +


lomenhk said:


> I did not own EX1000, but I had a chance to listen to it when it was issued several years ago. Recalling the memory long time ago, EX1000 sounds brighter than Z5, its tuning is focused more on mids and highs, it is not as bassy as Z5. It did have bass but just a general quantity. Overall the sound stage of EX1000 is wide opened, clean and bright, that's the impression in my memory.


 

  


lomenhk said:


> I am no expert, but I would say the bass produced by H3 focuses more on the mid-bass region, the lowest, deepest end of the bass, does not reflect in many songs that I heard. I think that's why some others saying that H3 does not produce the full body of bass.
> 
> Z5's bass does not like H3, It is very powerful and punch really hard and very deep to reflect the whole body of the bass, which is a  really wonderful listening experience. I auditioned Z5 again with my ZX1 yesterday at Sony Store, reviewed most of the songs and confirmed the bass is much more powerful than in H3. Z5 is not hard to drive and paired perfectly with my ZX1!


 
  
  


lomenhk said:


> Dark sound indeed. mids and highs remain clear and balanced along with the heavy deep bass, clearly to be noticed and heard, but the highs definitely not bright and sparkling. Although the highs is not sparkling, micro details still can be heard clearly, mids still stands out and does not fall back like H3. The whole sound signature is still very very rich.
> 
> Z5 recalls my memory of audio-technica IM04, they are quiet similar, both having dark sound, but the bass of Z5 is much more powerful than IM04. I like dark sound signature, which would be comfortable for long hours listening.


 
 +
  


lomenhk said:


> Hi TheBoss, please find my comment on EX1000 vs Z5 below, it was on page 8 of this thread:
> 
> 
> I did not own EX1000, but I had a chance to listen to it when it was issued several years ago. Recalling the memory long time ago, EX1000 sounds brighter than Z5, its tuning is focused more on mids and highs, it is not as bassy as Z5. It did have bass but just a general quantity. Overall the sound stage of EX1000 is wide opened, clean and bright, that's the impression in my memory.


 
  
 +
  


lomenhk said:


> I would say the soundstage of Z5 remains clear and wide opened, but the whole imagery is not a bright, sparkling sound, I can say the highs are 'rich', but not as bright as EX1000. I remembered I was very impressed when I listened EX1000 for the first time several years ago. Just a single 16mm driver can deliver such amazing soundstage and clarity. To summarise, I would comment EX1000 has bright sound, Z5 has dark sound signature.


 

  
 My interest is waning as I read these comments.
  
  
 I'm sure it will interest most people, but not me. If I want punchy bass, I have the H3s and the Ath-ckr9s. Even the DGS100 seems more applicable for that. The mids and highs do interest me though. Too bad there is no definite answer to the alleged improvements of Sony's flagship, but time will tell.
  
 I empathize with you. It is troubling to read the modifications to their original bass quantity have gone unchanged, or enhanced.
  
 I truly expected Sony to create a comeback with the Z5. The only hope I have left is their mid-range in-ear product, the Sony Xba-a3. Supposedly, the bass quantity is similar with better quality and slightly improved mid-high range. 
  
  
 The sony-z7 still appeals to me though, so  at least they're doing something right.


----------



## doctorjazz

Meanwhile, had ordered the Geek Out Special Edition, fully spec'd out GO, supposed to ship this week. Really curious about it...


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Oh, nevermind. You guys are talking about the IM70.


 
 Yes Siree!
  
 I hope their future in-ear products have better accessories. 


doctorjazz said:


> Meanwhile, had ordered the Geek Out Special Edition, fully spec'd out GO, supposed to ship this week. Really curious about it...


 
 Awesome!!!
  
 I hope to read awesome impressions from you.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm back to mostly headphone listening, the audio gods have not smiled upon my main rig...blew a driver on my Thiel 3.6, have to mail it to the Thiel folks in Kentucky for repair (to be fair, everything in my main rig was 20-30 years old. Everything is now faily new or rebuilt except my old amp, and 1 of my 2 speakers. Hopefully, lasts a long time, another 20-30 years, by which time I'll be deaf or demented-maybe both, won't care too much about a little buzz
:wink_face:


----------



## egosumlux

nipit said:


> Thanks dsnuts for your review. Can you confirm that SHE 3580/3581/3582 are the same model and they sound the same? And maybe you know are there available any clones of this philips? Don't want to buy one:/


 
 how about the she 3590?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

egosumlux said:


> how about the she 3590?


 
 I used to have 3580 and 3590, and I could tell you they are pretty much identical. Dsnuts also said the same thing IIRC.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO X1 now available @ mp4nation for $109.50...

 http://www.mp4nation.net/fiio-x1-24-192-hifi-digital-audio-player-silver


----------



## DannyBai

I wrote a review of the R3 if anyone cares to read it. Not anywhere near the vlenbo masterpiece of the ckr9 but it is what it is. 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11645


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I wrote a review of the R3 if anyone cares to read it. Not anywhere near the vlenbo masterpiece of the ckr9 but it is what it is.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11645


 
  
 Great review - conveyed the R3's clearly to me! Thanks Danny.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Great review - conveyed the R3's clearly to me! Thanks Danny.




+1


----------



## doctorjazz

Ditto-fine review!


----------



## B9Scrambler

dannybai said:


> I wrote a review of the R3 if anyone cares to read it. Not anywhere near the vlenbo masterpiece of the ckr9 but it is what it is.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11645




Straight to the point! I like it. Nice review


----------



## Leo888

Nice write up DannyBai, have tbe R3 Version 1 and you really sum up what I thought of them. I don't have the skill to write up something like that and you summed it all up in a short review. Like what @B9Scrambler said, Straight to the point. I like the sound but getting a fit is difficult  and cumbersome with the long memory wire on the version 1. Now that it comes without the memory wire, I think it may just garner some interest with your review.


----------



## kova4a

dannybai said:


> I wrote a review of the R3 if anyone cares to read it. Not anywhere near the vlenbo masterpiece of the ckr9 but it is what it is.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11645


 
 Nice review. I'll let it hang in the recent reviews at the bottom a few more hours before I post my R3 review.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Great review - conveyed the R3's clearly to me! Thanks Danny.


 
 Appreciate it Wayne.
  


vlenbo said:


> +1


 
 Thanks buddy.
  


doctorjazz said:


> Ditto-fine review!


 
 Thanks doctorjazz
  


b9scrambler said:


> Straight to the point! I like it. Nice review


 
 Thank you B9Scrambler
  


leo888 said:


> Nice write up DannyBai, have tbe R3 Version 1 and you really sum up what I thought of them. I don't have the skill to write up something like that and you summed it all up in a short review. Like what @B9Scrambler said, Straight to the point. I like the sound but getting a fit is difficult  and cumbersome with the long memory wire on the version 1. Now that it comes without the memory wire, I think it may just garner some interest with your review.


 
 I have auditioned the original version and I can attest the R2 is much better with fit.  Thanks Leo
  


kova4a said:


> Nice review. I'll let it hang in the recent reviews at the bottom a few more hours before I post my R3 review.


 
 Thanks kova.  I'll check yours out when posted and learn a thing or two I'm sure.


----------



## ericp10

Nice job as usual DannyBai


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Finally finished a first serious review of my favorite earphones so far.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/736315/review-audio-technica-ckr-9-experiencing-sound-reality
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Great stuff meng, though i actually haven't read the whole thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But 1st thing 1st, you ain't Brack???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kinda' already knew that, but at 1st i really thought you were. LoL  Disappointed to say the least..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  


dannybai said:


> I wrote a review of the R3 if anyone cares to read it. Not anywhere near the vlenbo masterpiece of the ckr9 but it is what it is.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11645


 
 ^
 Good stuff Danny, but have you been secretly reading over my notes on the R3/S5 write-up??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


kova4a said:


> Nice review. I'll let it hang in the recent reviews at the bottom a few more hours before I post my R3 review.


 
 ^
 ehhh what makes YOUR review so important??? Maybe it won't even make the cut and will be auto rejected by head-fi review forum. They have standards you No??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Who am i kidding, it takes everything everyone throws at it anyways.... so you should be safe.


----------



## DannyBai

Hey thanks Eric and sf.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Hey thanks Eric and sf.


 

 ^
 Those R3 scales amazingly well..... sings oh so sweet off of my X5/C5 combo. 

  
  
 ... the Brainwavz S5 on the other hand not so much. :  (


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ehhh what makes YOUR review so important??? Maybe it won't even make the cut and will be auto rejected by head-fi review forum. They have standards you No???
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing really. Just that the Recent Reviews section [size=12.8000001907349px]at the bottom[/size] shows only one review for a specific item at a time, so as soon as I post my review it will replace Danny's, so I'm being a good pal here giving him more time under the spotlight.


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those R3 scales amazingly well..... sings oh so sweet off of my *X5/C5 combo*.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can safely call it a "turd polish" combo for many IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not that I have anything against R3 or S5, just speaking in general terms for bringing back to life those headphones you tossed away because they sounded like crap


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those R3 scales amazingly well..... sings oh so sweet off of my X5/C5 combo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You actually bought the X5.  You must have gotten a really good deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

Great job with the recent reviews fellas. Vlenbo with your CKR9 and Danny with your R3. Been busy at work. Got fingers crossed RHA will pick one of us here to do a review so we can chat about the new t10. I will get a pair regardless but look forward to RHAs newness.
  
 A bit of an update on the Cayin C5. We have an overwhelming positive outlook on the amp. I have yet to come across any negative feedback for the amp yet.


----------



## DannyBai

The hard working man graces us with his presence.  Thanks buddy and I still love the C5 and look forward to the RHA.


----------



## egosumlux

found a very obscure german made BA iem The Blaupunkt BPA 895 
 Does anybody know anything about these?
 Their amazon link is this http://www.amazon.com/Blaupunkt-In-Earphones-BPA-895-Corded/dp/B00NAF63KS/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
 I am really curious but won't take the plunge if they are nondescript run of the mill BA's


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> You actually bought the X5.  You must have gotten a really good deal.


 
 sf is correct that the S5 doesn't scale so well with C5 and other higher end gear. it maxes out out of
 HTC one M8, and is a good value for an in pocket straight out of phone iem.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Great job with the recent reviews fellas. Vlenbo with your CKR9 and Danny with your R3. Been busy at work. Got fingers crossed RHA will pick one of use here to do a review so we can chat about the new t10. I will get a pair regardless but look forward to RHAs newness.
> 
> A bit of an update on the Cayin C5. We have an overwhelming positive outlook on the amp. I have yet to come across any negative feedback for the amp yet.


 
 dittos. thanks fellows!!!
  
 heres some negative feedback on the C5, just so we won't feel too positive about it:
  
 The C5, while a glorious audio instrument for making DACs sound their best and headphones come alive, has its shortcomings.  these are fairly obvious
 for one, it lacks the ability to boil water and make tea.  secondly, its not expensive enough to compete with the A & K 3600, and there isn't a year waiting list
 for it, making it less exclusive.  its not waterproof, and hypoallergenic, and my dogs show no inclination to chew on it like they do for other expensive gear left out.
 Meanwhile, we can only hope the Cayin fixes some of these deficiencies in the N6, having a portable kitchen in the N6 would be lovely, as well being able
 to swim with it,  etc.  meanwhile, we will tolerate the mere brilliance of the C5 as an amp until these upgrades are considered, but what the heck, we didn't have to
 mortgage the house to put a downpayment on it!   and ps, it still makes me smile when i hear it pumping up the other gear and phones...and not turning it up all the way.
 and since i haven't bought anything else since i got it burned in, its making my wallet heavier resulting in more and better  food on my table....is that good?


----------



## jant71

Some Panny fans in this thread including Dsnuts. Panny back with an actual TOTL headphone this time.
Ultimate High Resolution Audio Experience






*Berlin, September 3rd, 2014* – Panasonic is today launching its High-Resolution Headphones RP-HD10, designed to provide a rich, detailed audio experience wherever you are. Newly developed by Panasonic, and incorporating innovative engineering expertise, the High Resolution technology is designed for the sophisticated listener, delivering clear treble, mid-range and bass for the finest sound quality, bringing clarity to every note.
*Unique sound enhancement for a premium audio experience*
 The HD10’s feature 50mm HD driver units for powerful bass sound and a new material multi-layer film diaphragm which ensures that you can enjoy high resolution audio in every situation.
 Consisting of high polymer materials, elasticity and internal sound loss in the diaphragm are minimised, ensuring high frequency reproduction of up to 50kHz. Every tone from the symphonies of classical music, or the robust beats of hip hop, can be heard; rich, sharp and defined.
 A departure from traditional build, Panasonic has introduced a Polylacticacid (PLA) driver chassis which supresses resonance from the driver, sending crisp sound waves into the ear enhancing the rich quality of the audio experience.
*Designed to be the perfect fit*
 For guaranteed comfort and accurate fit, the HD10’s offer greater flexibility to suit your individual requirements. The horizontal slide adjuster enables the headband to be comfortably positioned over the head, without impacting the position of the ear pads over the ear.
 Mathias Noetzold, Product Manager AV Accessory & Recording Media said, “In the past high resolution sound quality was not widely considered when developing products for music consumption. In recent years, as digital bandwidth has improved and there is greater depth within sound waves, it is essential for consumers to have the ultimate listening experience.
 Panasonic always strives to develop new technology and we’re proud to offer listeners a more defined and sophisticated High Resolution audio experience enabling everyone to fully absorb the quality and depth of their music.”
  
  
*Product specifications:*
*Model No*   RP-HD10
*Type  *High-resolution Headphones
*Driver Unit*  50 mm
*Impedance*  18 Ω
*Sensitivity*  92 dB/mW
*Power handling capacity*  1500mW *IEC
*Frequency response*  4Hz – 50kHz
*Cord length*  1.2m & 3.0m detachable
*Plug*  3.5mm Gold plated with 6.3mm plug adapter
*Color*  Black



  
  
  
 Simple clean looking but yet quite handsome. Nice headband padding. Horizontal adjustment sliding is new and good so you can leave the headband in the right place and slide the lower part to fit best if it works as intended that is


----------



## mochill

^+1 looks sexy as hell


----------



## bhazard

Yep, the C5 is outstanding. It has made everything sound better, from my smartphone out to my GO1000.
  
 I normally would want to stay budget minded and use the Topping NX1 only, but the C5 has ZERO EMI and the background is as black as can be. Signals from the subway/train are always heard with other amps, but not the C5.


----------



## kova4a

OK, my brainwavz R3 review is also up http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11651


----------



## BGRoberts

I'm back. 
Really enjoying reading all the discoveries. 
☺


----------



## Dsnuts

Mr Roberts here has been away from the threads for almost a year. He has informed me that he has gone through some tough events.Lets just say that he has been through a lot and only wish him his full health and his recovery. You have far too many discoveries to discover for yourself Mr.BG. Wishing you the very best my friend.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Some Panny fans in this thread including Dsnuts. Panny back with an actual TOTL headphone this time.
> Ultimate High Resolution Audio Experience
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A high end HTF600? Oh man could it be? I wish they made it semi open however for a more expansive stage. I wonder how much they are asking for it. Will be interesting to see what the final street price will be. If it is reasonable I might bite.


----------



## mochill

my guess $299


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Wow. Looks very understated. Me likey.
 Not very keen on the exposed driver though (unless there's gonna be some sort of filter there in the final product).


----------



## Dsnuts

The only real concern I have is that them cups are on the smallish for 50mm drivers. I am gonna guess a similar sound signature to the HTF600. Bassy as all Panasonics are but I am thinking with them closed cups a somewhat closed in type sound. They should have gone with a semi open design. Won't know until reviews start rolling in. Maybe they found a way to get a nice spacy expansive sound in a closed cup design using them fancy drivers.
  
 I actually tried contacting Panasonic headphone division at one point. They probably thought I was crazy when I told them I am probably responsible for selling thousands of their HTF600s. Lol.
  
 Panasonic you owe me a free sample is what I'm talking about.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

egosumlux said:


> found a very obscure german made BA iem The Blaupunkt BPA 895
> Does anybody know anything about these?
> Their amazon link is this http://www.amazon.com/Blaupunkt-In-Earphones-BPA-895-Corded/dp/B00NAF63KS/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
> I am really curious but won't take the plunge if they are nondescript run of the mill BA's


 

 Obscure yes but Blaupunkt make some high end car audio stuff. These guys know sound. Kinda pricy but these earphones could turn out to be winners.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> Obscure yes but Blaupunkt make some high end car audio stuff. These guys know sound. Kinda pricy but these earphones could turn out to be winners.




Mmmmm...Blaupunkt....those iems make ma ears tingle. I want 0_0


----------



## warrenpchi

warrenpchi said:


> rha team said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely wouldn't say warmer overall; though there is a tiny bit of similarity with the MA750i, the T10i's sound signature is much more refined in all areas, especially in the low end.
> ...


----------



## Exesteils




----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Nothing really. Just that the Recent Reviews section [size=12.8000001907349px]at the bottom[/size] shows only one review for a specific item at a time, so as soon as I post my review it will replace Danny's, *so I'm being a good pal here giving him more time under the spotlight. *


 
 ^
 Then you two better move aside when i post my review up of the S5/R3 take down. CUZ I NEED MY SPACE FOR MA' TROLL DRIVEL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


twister6 said:


> You can safely call it a "turd polish" combo for many IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 nah i tossed all dem headphones for a reason, but your logic is actually VERY flawed, cuz if it was a "turd" no amount of polish would help it due to the fact that better sounding sources will only be THAT much more revealing/demanding so if there is a weakness in the sound of a said gear it will be revealed and only great sounding gears will scale even higher due to their untapped potential vs. the already sonically capped sound of crappy/average sounding sets. :  )
  
  
  


dannybai said:


> You actually bought the X5.  *You must have gotten a really good deal.*


 
 ^
 you got THAT right. Too good of a deal to pass up. Gots to make moves in order to advance/survive in this crazy audiophile game/hobby meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It was a half trade/half buy to lessen the pain. :  )
  
  
  


dsnuts said:


> Great job with the recent reviews fellas. Vlenbo with your CKR9 and Danny with your R3. Been busy at work. Got fingers crossed RHA will pick one of us here to do a review so we can chat about the new t10. I will get a pair regardless but look forward to RHAs newness.
> 
> A bit of an update on the Cayin C5. We have an overwhelming positive outlook on the amp. I have yet to come across any negative feedback for the amp yet.


 
 ^
 The only complaint i have are their battery indicator lights cuz once it goes to only one led light, the power will only last for 30mins or so, which is kinda deceptive/ bad indicator of how much battery it has left cuz if it just went to one led light i would expect at least 1 hour more of performance.  2 hour tops.
  
  
  


kova4a said:


> OK, my brainwavz R3 review is also up http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-r3-revised-edition/reviews/11651


 
 ^
 WOW that is a pretty professionally written review, did not see it coming from the great drunken masa' kova. Don't think i have seen you do a full review like that EVER!!! haha
  
 Good stuff meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


bgroberts said:


> I'm back.
> Really enjoying reading all the discoveries.
> ☺


 
 ^
 How dat sexcee white clip+ i sold ya' still hangin'??? : P
  
  
  


> LOL, with all due respect to RHA, these are pretty different from the MA750.  These are much better!  I can't wait until @Dsnuts and @sfwalcer get a hold of these.  Things are gonna get kinda cray cray.


 
 ^
 Wait are you SECRETLY hinting that you put in some good words for us to RHA so they will send Ds and i some review samples of these new RHA IEMs??? C'mon Warren make it happen, i knows you gots the connects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I still need to put my post in for the "RHA Reviewers Wanted Thread" but you know my luck with getting selected for those things.


----------



## Shawn71

The panasonic posted by jant71.....looking at the pads,isolation will be much better and with 92db sensitivity its sure a power hungry breed.....


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Then you two better move aside when i post my review up of the S5/R3 take down. CUZ I NEED MY SPACE FOR MA' TROLL DRIVEL!!!


 
  
 Nah, no need. The sneaky twister found a clever way to promote his R3 review again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so you'll have to take his place coz my 15 minutes are over.


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> WOW that is a pretty professionally written review, did not see it coming from the great drunken masa' kova. Don't think i have seen you do a full review like that EVER!!! haha
> 
> Good stuff meng.


 
 Yeah, thanks. You know I have mad skills but I rarely use due to the condition I have - laziness.


----------



## warrenpchi

sfwalcer said:


> > LOL, with all due respect to RHA, these are pretty different from the MA750.  These are much better!  I can't wait until @Dsnuts and @sfwalcer get a hold of these.  Things are gonna get kinda cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, no you crazy man, I'm PUBLICLY assuming that y'all got some hook-ups there and have requested samples somewhere along the line.


----------



## twister6

kova4a said:


> Nah, no need. The* sneaky twister f*ound a clever way to promote his R3 review again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The "sneaky twister" was reminded by Ms Audrey that I posted my review in the original R3 thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So to put thing in the correct perspective I just linked R3 v2.0 to my original review.  Ain't stepping on anybody's toes, they were good IEMs, though not exactly my cup of tea


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> nah i tossed all dem headphones for a reason, but your logic is actually VERY flawed, cuz if it was a "turd" no amount of polish would help it due to the fact that better sounding sources will only be THAT much more revealing/demanding so if there is a weakness in the sound of a said gear it will be revealed and only great sounding gears will scale even higher due to their untapped potential vs. the already sonically capped sound of crappy/average sounding sets. :  )


 
  
 Oh, I didn't mean "turd polishing" in that way, sorry, it was a wrong phrase to use to be taken literally    I just have a number of IEMs that didn't impress me plugged in directly to my DAPs or smartphone, and I gave up on them, tossing aside thinking it was a crap.  X5/C5 combo helped me rediscover a few of them with a new synergy that brought up some details I missed before.


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> The "sneaky twister" was reminded by Ms Audrey that I posted my review in the original R3 thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, don't make excuses - you were extra sneaky, sneaky twister.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Holy crap are the posts above a *BIG* SET UP!!!??? Cuz.... cuz.. ya'll just make it wayyyy too easy. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


kova4a said:


> Nah, no need. The sneaky twister found a clever way to promote his R3 review again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Nah you just have a condition called "constant drunkenness" 
  
 Actually you are the few select head-fiers i can actually count on for impressions. YOU SHOULD BE HONORED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


warrenpchi said:


> Lol, no you crazy man, I'm PUBLICLY assuming that y'all got some hook-ups there and have requested samples somewhere along the line.


 
 ^
 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO why am i wasting my precious troll tyme talkin' to you then, while i should be shillin' out my troll box to RHA this entire tyme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But.....


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/38x38px-ZC-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
> sfwalcer
> Yesterday at 10:32 pm
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 That is what i said to a head-fi buddy of mine regarding that matter, so LET THIS BE A WARNING: YOUR PMs WITH ME WILL BE PUBLICLY SLOOT SHAMED!!!*
  
 * if i feel it is justified that is.




  
  


twister6 said:


> The "sneaky twister" was reminded by Ms Audrey that I posted my review in the original R3 thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


twister6 said:


> Oh, I didn't mean "turd polishing" in that way, sorry, it was a wrong phrase to use to be taken literally    I just have a number of IEMs that didn't impress me plugged in directly to my DAPs or smartphone, and I gave up on them, tossing aside thinking it was a crap.  X5/C5 combo helped me rediscover a few of them with a new synergy that brought up some details I missed before.


 
 ^
 Dood with the amount of review samples you go through and the little amount of tyme you spend on them it doesn't REALLY surprise me tbh. Sometymes you just gots to let things sit and marinate a bit before you can really grasp how a given said gear REALLY sounds. As well as change up your sources to see how it changes, etc etc etc.
  
 Troll Box Pointer of da' day yo', get your schoolin' on you mofos!!! : P
  
 I am just jelly is alls cuz i wish i can get review samples like your BOSS SELF!!! T_T
  
 But like kova i am also afflicted by a disease known as "laziness" as well for review samples. haha
  
  


kova4a said:


> Nah, don't make excuses - you were extra sneaky, sneaky twisty.


 
 ^
 nah, you got his name all wrong it's actually "Sneaky shilly twisty" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*FTFY!!!*


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer = lazy troll? say it ain't so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 [whining] In all seriousness, reviewing is a lot of work and you have to keep up at a high pace, doesn't matter if it's a loaner, discounted price, or a freebie sample.  And once you done with a review, you get dozens of PMs asking you to compare your recently reviewed headphones to everything else under the sun lol!!!  Smart people have a YT channel and focus on one media channel, I'm spreading myself thin between xda-developers, androidforums, head-fi, and amazon   [/whining]


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> sfwalcer = lazy troll? say it ain't so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 LMAO actually i HAVE been lazy even with my trollin' of late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too much on your plate can be a bad thing meng, and you are gonna' get PMs from manufacturers to post your reviews ASAP. haha
  
 But 1st thing 1st, you get PMs from mofos asking you to compare your gears to others??? LMAO Why do i never get any of those!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank god i don't pheeeeeew!!!.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Nah you just have a condition called "constant drunkenness"
> 
> Actually you are the few select head-fiers i can actually count on for impressions. YOU SHOULD BE HONORED!!!
> ...


 
 Nah, I'm getting in shape and don't drink all the time any more - only in the evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Anyway, it's cool to get cool stuff to review but deadlines and obligations to finish promptly make reviewing feel a bit like working. 
  
 And sorry about the RHA but I told you that this master troll status will reduce your credibility to zero and don't get me started on your illiterate writing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe some companies don't like working with gangstas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sneaky twister might be sneaky but at least he's focused instead of lazy like us.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Nah, I'm getting in shape and don't drink all the time any more - only in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
*+1000000000000000000000000* guilty as charged!!! 
  
 i try to give my gears like one month tyme to marinate with burn-in and such so........ 'ish is gonna be slow if they don't like it oh well. : P
  
 ikr, why would anyone wanna even be remotely affiliated with someone that is a "troll" right??? So RHA is playin' safe and smart, but REALLY it is their lost not mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But if anyone want to commit marketing suicide please give this troll a "Chinameng's Chance" and hook me up with some review sample. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I DEAR YA'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a shot to ya' warren and RHA with your favorite emoticon. LMAO


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


>





> Maybe some companies don't like working with gangstas


 
 ^
 Oh schiit, didn't know i was gangsta' like that. Thanks for the compliments meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Guess i am now officially Masa' gangsta' trolla' now. hoho 
... i meant to say "yo yo". 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 ^
... keepin' it REAL gangsta' with it since 2012.


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah real, gangsta
 Grandmasta lever


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Yeah real, gangsta
> Grandmasta lever


 
 ^
.....

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HOLY CRAP!!! This entire tyme i thought these two shows were one of the same!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   vs. 
  


 ... frack, i am confused now.


----------



## kova4a

What are you talking about? Nothing can touch Married with Children


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> What are you talking about? Nothing can touch Married with Children


 

 ^
  
 ..... i need a minute right now. This bunny is confused.

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mr. floppy can!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


... too BOSS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
 No one can touch Nikki Cox!!! The old Nikki that is.......
... except for that horrid plastic surgery GONE TERRA_BAD WRONG!!! T_T


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> 
> ..... i need a minute right now. This bunny is confused.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, she got ridiculous afterwards, especially towards the end of Las Vegas. 
 But anyway, Married with Children is the best TV show ever created. period.


----------



## warrenpchi

sfwalcer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, no you crazy man, I'm PUBLICLY assuming that y'all got some hook-ups there and have requested samples somewhere along the line.
> ...


 
  
 That's what I was sayin' in the first place!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


sfwalcer said:


> > [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9f/38x38px-ZC-9f0efdce_pps.jpeg[/img]
> > sfwalcer
> > Yesterday at 10:32 pm
> >
> ...


 
  
 Lol, okay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously though, I think you'll like the T10i.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just want to know when it will be sold so I can make plans accordingly. On the off chance one of us here on the discovery thread gets a review pair I fully expect a report not only on the dedicated thread for them but here also. I know more than a few guys here that are interested in the T10. I hope it scales to the money for sound RHA has set with the MA750. Double the cost.? Could it mean double the SQ? I know it will be an upgrade. Considering the MA750 didn't really do much wrong so far as sound goes. I think we are all in for a nice treat from RHA. Can't wait.


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> I just want to know when it will be sold so I can make plans accordingly. On the off chance one of us here on the discovery thread gets a review pair I fully expect a report not only on the dedicated thread for them but here also. I know more than a few guys here that are interested in the T10. I hope it scales to the money for sound RHA has set with the MA750. Double the cost.? Could it mean double the SQ? I know it will be an upgrade. Considering the MA750 didn't really do much wrong so far as sound goes. I think we are all in for a nice treat from RHA. Can't wait.


 
  
 Did it change?? I thought it was $70 more for us, $199.


----------



## doctorjazz

The only complaint i have are their battery indicator lights cuz once it goes to only one led light, the power will only last for 30mins or so, which is kinda deceptive/ bad indicator of how much battery it has left cuz if it just went to one led light i would expect at least 1 hour more of performance. 2 hour tops.


All depends what you came from...I've been using the ALO National up until now, nice sounding, had no battery indicator at all, just guessed, often it just ran out of charge without my realizing it was so low. The LED's on the C5 are a real improvement over that


----------



## warrenpchi

jant71 said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to know when it will be sold so I can make plans accordingly. On the off chance one of us here on the discovery thread gets a review pair I fully expect a report not only on the dedicated thread for them but here also. I know more than a few guys here that are interested in the T10. I hope it scales to the money for sound RHA has set with the MA750. Double the cost.? Could it mean double the SQ? I know it will be an upgrade. Considering the MA750 didn't really do much wrong so far as sound goes. I think we are all in for a nice treat from RHA. Can't wait.
> ...


 
  
 Nope, that's still right.  $129 for the MA750 and $199 for the T10i.  Personally, versus the MA750i, I would rather listen to the T10i any day of the week and twice again on Sunday.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> What are you talking about? Nothing can touch Married with Children




Except for Sons Of Anarchy. Go Gemma go!


----------



## vlenbo

warrenpchi said:


> Nope, that's still right.  $129 for the MA750 and $199 for the T10i.  Personally, versus the MA750i, I would rather listen to the T10i any day of the week and twice again on Sunday.


 
  
 AWESOME.
  
 I remember someone stating it cost $249. Glad it is still at the $200 treshold. I seriously want to compare this to the ckr9s. I don't care if they have different sound signatures, at least I'll be able to know that they do have the different signatures for people to decide the proper in-ear for their tastes!
  
 That and I want to know how you switch filters.  Do not tell me, unless I am not one of the chosen people to review it. Then please drill information to my brain via PMs!
  
 Hope RHA actually sends home a winner, but reading your impressions have me satisfied.


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO actually i HAVE been lazy even with my trollin' of late.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do too..
  

  
 But seeing how much of a task it was for me to write that review, I think I have the patience to review a unit when pigs fly.
  


bgroberts said:


> I'm back.
> Really enjoying reading all the discoveries.
> ☺


 
 I sure hope everything goes well for you. Please relax and enjoy what you read here and in other threads like the Chinese discovery thread.
  


bhazard said:


> Yep, the C5 is outstanding. It has made everything sound better, from my smartphone out to my GO1000.
> 
> I normally would want to stay budget minded and use the Topping NX1 only, but the C5 has ZERO EMI and the background is as black as can be. Signals from the subway/train are always heard with other amps, but not the C5.


 
 Waiting...
  
 for my package...
  


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Great stuff meng, though i actually haven't read the whole thing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gee, I feel swell now, thought we'd be bros despite my obvious cracker appearance!
  
 Oh well, how about I stay brack in spirit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more photos of my saucy ears and in-ear fitting.
  


dannybai said:


> Appreciate it Wayne.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> ...


 
 You're welcome pal. It definitely as a fun read as stated, and hope to read more from you and the rest of the headfiers here.
  


dsnuts said:


> Great job with the recent reviews fellas. Vlenbo with your CKR9 and Danny with your R3. Been busy at work. Got fingers crossed RHA will pick one of us here to do a review so we can chat about the new t10. I will get a pair regardless but look forward to RHAs newness.
> 
> A bit of an update on the Cayin C5. We have an overwhelming positive outlook on the amp. I have yet to come across any negative feedback for the amp yet.


 
 Thank you Ds. It was a pleasure to write it. +1 on the fingers crossed. I hope one of us in this thread can share all the awesome qualities of the RHA T10i.
  
  
 Hope everything is faring well for you. I am ecstatic to receive my Cayin C5 sometime this week!
  


jant71 said:


> Some Panny fans in this thread including Dsnuts. Panny back with an actual TOTL headphone this time.
> Ultimate High Resolution Audio Experience
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks fun to try out. Thanks for the research jant71, you rock!
  
 I hope to purchase this one day, or at least audition this majestic headphone. Sensitivity, as someone else said, does also perturb me. As long as it is a TOTLesque headphone, I would not mind. If Sony BY CHANCE (I still have faith that the Z7 will sound good) falters in their latest lineup, we have this panaphone to think about.


----------



## sfwalcer

warrenpchi said:


> That's what I was sayin' in the first place!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Will see if lady luck is with me regarding a review sample for these T10s, although i don't care for the mic version of them tbh. haha
  
 And their tube-like cables kinda' remind me of these horrid cables of the Brainwavz R3s. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
    =   
  
  


vlenbo said:


> *But seeing how much of a task it was for me to write that review, I think I have the patience to review a unit when pigs fly.*
> 
> 
> Gee, I feel swell now, thought we'd be bros despite my obvious cracker appearance!
> ...


 
 ^
 Same here, i feel like i have more drive doing reviews if i am actually interested in the said gears. If not it is more like a chore to do the review. haha
  
 Hey meng being Brack at heart is what matters so you good. : )
  
 Hope you dig those C5s as much as we all seem to do.


----------



## warrenpchi

vlenbo said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, that's still right.  $129 for the MA750 and $199 for the T10i.  Personally, versus the MA750i, I would rather listen to the T10i any day of the week and twice again on Sunday.
> ...


 
  
 Yup, I double-checked, definitely $199.  I can hear some elements of the their house sound for sure, but I am also hearing a crazy amalgamation of all their IEMs to date.  Without spoiling anything, I can tell you that this is going to be a pretty long review... because with the filters factored in, we're really talking about 3 different units.
  


sfwalcer said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I was sayin' in the first place!
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, well the cables are the same as the MA750i.  The ear guides are much improved though!


----------



## mochill

plz hint at mids and treble extension


----------



## BGRoberts

@sfwalcer yeah, the clip has brought me much enjoyment through this little adventure. I'm so glad I had a lot of music loaded. ☺


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys have to read this from Tyll..His take on the new Philips X2. This reaffirms the notion that graphs are not everything when it comes to sound. Take a read.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2/450#post_10922582


----------



## altrunox

dsnuts said:


> You guys have to read this from Tyll..His take on the new Philips X2. This reaffirms the notion that graphs are not everything when it comes to sound. Take a read.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2/450#post_10922582


 
  
 Uhn, maybe some variable are been missed?
 Maybe...


----------



## warrenpchi

mochill said:


> plz hint at mids and treble extension


 
  
 I'm assuming this is about the T10i?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Using both the Reference and Treble filters:  (a) the mids are noticeably more forward than the MA750i; and (b) the highs are likewise better extended as well.  In short, RHA listened to our feedback.


----------



## mochill

then they are a must buy


----------



## mochill

and about soundstage vs. Ma750i


----------



## warrenpchi

mochill said:


> and about soundstage vs. Ma750i


 
  
 Better (expanded in all three axes) when using the Reference filter, but about the same using the Treble filter.


----------



## mochill

now more excited


----------



## Angular Mo

dsnuts said:


> Yes I have. I used my X3 and 2Stepdance amp. It sounds great for just about all my phones using this combo but I have to admit I actually like the DX50 line out more so, just because I can control the volume in line out mode using the player. Both sound great through line out though. I think your right. I recognize the amped sound of the X3. I also own the Fiio E11 which also has similar sound qualities as the amp portion of the X3. The "Fiio house sound" I suppose bypassing the amp portion and using higher end amps is always an option.. Speaking of.
> 
> I ended up getting both of these.
> 
> ...





@Dsnuts,
Who makes those cool-looking silver cables and right-angled interconnects?


----------



## Shawn71

angular mo said:


> @Dsnuts,
> Who makes those cool-looking silver cables and right-angled interconnects?




lunashops.com


----------



## dweaver

I seem to be a sucker for the $50 low mid-fi bracket. Today it was a pair of Denon AH-C50MA a new IEM found in Future Shop for $50. I remembered reading about this IEM a while back plus it's more expensive sibling the AH-C120MA. The few reviews I could find left me thinking the 120 would be to much like many of my existing IEMs and not worth double the cost so I grabbed the 50MA model.

I have to say this model is quite like the AKG K323XS in size and sparseness of accessories. It comes with a lot of tiny tips for those of you with small ear holes though. It also come with a cable that is supposed to negate cable noise which I did not find to be true. Fortunately you can go over ear (barely) to alleviate noise.

This IEM is very mid centric with polite bass and lively detailed treble. It has a nice sounding soundstage with decent imaging. Overall the signature works extremely well with accoustic music and jazz as well as most classical music. I think anything that depends on a strong bass presence will suffer though. Denon claims this is a flat response IEM and they are spot on the money in this claim.

In comparison the K323XS the Ah-C50MA is brighter sounding and more balanced in the midrange while having slightly tamer bass and similar treble. The K323 also has a spike in the upper mids or lower treble which can be harsh or sibilant for some music, the C50MA does not have this issue.

The AH-C50MA has an L Jack and single button remote/mic while the K323XS is an I Jack and single button mic.

While both IEMs have flaws and shortcomings commensurate to their price tag from a design and accessory stand point. Sonically speaking they both offer an excellent listening experience.

Oh, in both IEMs I ended up using sony hybrid tips versus their stock tips, so be prepared to potentially replace the tips.


----------



## dweaver

OK, having cleared cap space after selling my SRH-1540 and my UE900 I dropped by a local shop and tried the AKG K712 and fell in love!!!. I guess I am just a midrange/treble head and I just need to accept it. I will be reviewing the Cayin C5 next week and am hoping I will like it's bass boost for the occasion where I want more bass. But right now I am just grooving to my music collection.
  
 For those in the know. If I like the Cayin C5 do I just use a small cable to interconnect between the headphone out of my LG G3 to the C5 if I want to use it that portably? I ask because I am getting a 64GB memory card for my phone and am thinking of possibly going FLAC from the phone to use with the K712 and a portable amp as it will be quieter than my old noising computer (might also start using my laptop in a similar fashion.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> OK, having cleared cap space after selling my SRH-1540 and my UE900 I dropped by a local shop and tried the AKG K712 and fell in love!!!. I guess I am just a midrange/treble head and I just need to accept it.


 
  
 It's good to know oneself lol! Glad you like them. Even though I don't think I'm a mid/treble head, I might like them also since I seem to be a whore of many sounds lol. But, I really do love the midrange of the K240 sextetts, so the K712's might very well do it for me as well. I also just received some vintage Sony MDR-V7's, and they are blowing my mind. A really beautiful, balanced, full sound, and I am amazed at the quality of the bass - there can be an awful lot of meaning to those older dusty vintage headphones! And another item that I just received that is blowing my mind are the Havi B3 pro1's. Really quite incredible. I won't even say "for the price", because they are just quite incredible period. There is absolutely nothing wrong with their midrange and treble, and I can't help but think that you (or anyone) would be impressed!


----------



## dweaver

well it looks like I will need to return the K712 tomorrow. I can get them from Amazon.com (they will ship this one to Canada !!) for $140 less than what I paid. The savings are to much to ignore. Good news is the pair I bought was an open box so the store won't be out anything. So now I will wait patiently until my pair arrives next week.
  
 Amazon price right now is $348.72, a might bit better than the $500 I paid!


----------



## Dsnuts

angular mo said:


> @Dsnuts,
> Who makes those cool-looking silver cables and right-angled interconnects?


 

 I got it from these guys online. I use this cable for my L2 and the interconnect for my C5.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-Stereo-Audio-HiFi-Audiophile-3-5mm-Male-to-Male-Cable-Car-AUX-Cord-/111194598477?  These cables are the real deal. These are a great value as they are hand made and sound amazing.


----------



## nick n

dweaver did you ever try the Sony 7520? Just curious.


----------



## dweaver

I actually compared the 7520 directly against the 712 in the store. The 7520 had a but more satisfying lows but other than that the 712 was much better in my opinion even though the 712 being more open was also competing against back ground noise. The level of transparency and detail was much higher in the 712 as was the sound stage and imaging. I tried a really sub bass oriented track and the 712 was actually pretty good so the extra 3db of bass does help it sound deeper than the older K/Q 7xx models. If you love your sextett you might really like the 712. At $348 it becomes a seriously good bargain.

BTW these little Denon AH-C50MA are darned good IEMs for the price. I have to say they are the nicest balanced sound I have heard at this price point. The X323 is a bit more v shaped in signature and has a bit of grain and sibilance in comparison. Both just lack in accessories and quality tips in my opinion. But a simple pack of Sony hybrid tips for $10 solves the tip issue. The C50MA is not for the bass hungry but otherwise offers one heck of a good sound.


----------



## vlenbo

This sounds spacious and organic on my ath-ckr9s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Enjoy listening to this with your best gear fellas!
  
  

  
 And this nice symphony as well.


----------



## dweaver

The middle concert is wonderful. I am using my DJE1500 and enjoying it alot. I will be revisiting this when I get my K712 pro and will try my Q701 later tonight.

Interestingly my new C50MA sounds a lot like the DJE1500 minus the added bass and a bit stronger treble. The midst and overall tonal balance in the middle to high end is very similar. I think I will start and appreciation thread for that IEM.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> The middle concert is wonderful. I am using my DJE1500 and enjoying it alot. I will be revisiting this when I get my K712 pro and will try my Q701 later tonight.
> 
> Interestingly my new C50MA sounds a lot like the DJE1500 minus the added bass and a bit stronger treble. The midst and overall tonal balance in the middle to high end is very similar. I think I will start and appreciation thread for that IEM.


 
  
 The new Denon phones sound interesting. Not sure how you got the impression the 120MA is not like a better C50MA? All I see is on the Denon site both being tuned to a flat EQ and all the reviews I saw saying the 120 has good clarity, a good tonal balance, a very large spacious stage and them not being bassy like the Music Maniacs were. Some pretty good prices here, $36 at B&H for the C50MA and $75 for the 120MA at overstock. Maybe they will catch on 
  
 Pioneer and Denon both use Fostex as one of their OEM so not surprising that they can sound similar as it is a good chance the two drivers probably come from the same source


----------



## kova4a

Anyone else getting one of these super cute jds IC cables http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-35mm-interconnect/


----------



## Leo888

kova4a said:


> Anyone else getting one of these super cute jds IC cables http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-35mm-interconnect/




Looks good and really compact. Thought i would grab one but shipping cost almost double the cable outside the US. Will past for now and wait for local availability. Anyway, thanks for sharing though.


----------



## doctorjazz

The middle Mahler is indeed spectacular...haven't had a chance to hear the others (heck, the Mahler is over an hour...). 

Just came back from rounds with the pooch, so time for DOGWALK DISCOVERIES!!!!! (Oh, be still, my heart)

First, nice, soft Sunday morning track (courtesty of DrBlue)



An ADHD love song...



One more-the daughter of Carla Bley and Michael Mantler, really deadpan, interesting. I was stuck between this and "Business is Bad", which is more interesting (and funnier) musically, this one is more funny/nasty lyrically, check out the other if you liked this one. Another real musical character (like her mom...)


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> The new Denon phones sound interesting. Not sure how you got the impression the 120MA is not like a better C50MA? All I see is on the Denon site both being tuned to a flat EQ and all the reviews I saw saying the 120 has good clarity, a good tonal balance, a very large spacious stage and them not being bassy like the Music Maniacs were. Some pretty good prices here, $36 at B&H for the C50MA and $75 for the 120MA at overstock. Maybe they will catch on
> 
> Pioneer and Denon both use Fostex as one of their OEM so not surprising that they can sound similar as it is a good chance the two drivers probably come from the same source


I found 1 review on both that suggested as much so I decided to only try the little one. I also could only afford the one at the moment. If the other sounds better maybe it has the same driver as my 1500! That would interesting. After I sell off some gear I may have to find out...


----------



## jant71

I do think that would be a good comparison between the two to see how close they may be. Only limited funds myself right now so probably a player,  HAVI B6 and an RHA T10 but if/when the Denon 120MA drops some place to $50, I'll have to grab one. I love a big sound stage and have been fond of the Denon models I have tried.


----------



## dweaver

This video sounded pretty darn good...
[VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OHZZuO2vY50[/VIDEO]


----------



## doctorjazz

Boy, those folkies with harmonicas around their necks while they guitar got nothing on this guy...but, what is he, 12 years old? Pretty impressive!


----------



## dweaver

I could cruise youtube for hours picking videos in a train of thought exercise...


----------



## vlenbo

dweaver said:


> The middle concert is wonderful. I am using my DJE1500 and enjoying it alot. I will be revisiting this when I get my K712 pro and will try my Q701 later tonight.
> 
> Interestingly my new C50MA sounds a lot like the DJE1500 minus the added bass and a bit stronger treble. The midst and overall tonal balance in the middle to high end is very similar. I think I will start and appreciation thread for that IEM.


 
 Middle concert is my favorite, and it definitely tests the whole frequency spectrum of an in-ear. 
  
 Never thought I would hear bass vibrate at such a low decibel.
  
 The c50MA looks interesting, I hope more people get to hear it and the DJE1500 especially. Those impressions of the pioneer in-ears seem potent for consumers to enjoy.
  


doctorjazz said:


> The middle Mahler is indeed spectacular...haven't had a chance to hear the others (heck, the Mahler is over an hour...).
> 
> Just came back from rounds with the pooch, so time for DOGWALK DISCOVERIES!!!!! (Oh, be still, my heart)
> 
> ...


 
 It is an interesting symphony, and hope people will still hear some pieces like it. 
  
 Lucia by Marta Gomez is awesome. The most relaxing and silkiest spanish music that I actually enjoy hearing for once!
  
 Sense of space is presented well in her recording. Pretty good test for instrument separation too! 
  
 She made my day.
  
  
  
  
  
 Elizabeth and the catapult - Shoelace, had me gritting my teeth with the lyrics.
  
 "Cannot trust you if I cannot trust my song" is sometimes true. However, this makes me want to destroy that self-degenerating idea!
  
 Anyway, a nice eccentric song. The melody of her voice reminds me of...another song that had a similar rhythm. I cannot truly recall at the moment, but I'll sift through the old music library of mine to whip out the actual artist.
  
  
 I cannot afford my lawyer by Karen Mantler has an awesome bassline and acoustic guitar. Beautiful upfront bass with her vocals soaring in the air with fluidity. 
  
 It's a pretty good pick for a dog walk discovery!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, vlenbo, have fun listening to these as I walk the pooch. They collect and are "discoveries" because I tend to buy more music than I have a chance to listen to, so shuffle on the DX90 often surprises me with tunes I own but don't know.
Anyway, Geek Out Special Edition IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
(sounds pretty nice, I'd say)


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't know if this is something for here, as they made a limited number of them (but, they are businessmen, if they think there is a market, they may want to make and sell more), anyway, the Geek Out Special Edition arrived today, man, this thing is wicked good sounding. Listening with the FAD Hope VI (which just happens to be in the same room as my computer), detail, bass that is full AND tight/defined, rich voices, more detail, listening to my go to sonic reference these days, Hi-rez "American Beauty", man, this is good stuff. Jerry sounds sooooooooo good. "Look out, Look out, the Candyman, here he comes and he's gone again......" Gee, wonder if I'll plug the 1K in again. "Let it be know, there is a fountain, that was not made, by the hands of man. There is a road, no simple highway..." etc etc etc, "Ripple in Still Water..."



OK, gonna listen and drool a bit...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Don't know if this is something for here, as they made a limited number of them (but, they are businessmen, if they think there is a market, they may want to make and sell more), anyway, the Geek Out Special Edition arrived today, man, this thing is wicked good sounding. Listening with the FAD Hope VI (which just happens to be in the same room as my computer), detail, bass that is full AND tight/defined, rich voices, more detail, listening to my go to sonic reference these days, Hi-rez "American Beauty", man, this is good stuff. Jerry sounds sooooooooo good. "Look out, Look out, the Candyman, here he comes and he's gone again......" Gee, wonder if I'll plug the 1K in again. "Let it be know, there is a fountain, that was not made, by the hands of man. There is a road, no simple highway..." etc etc etc, "Ripple in Still Water..."
> 
> 
> 
> OK, gonna listen and drool a bit...


 
  
  
 doctorjazz I didn't realize you belong to the Hope VI club too. Man, isn't there something super special about that headphone!!!!??? I love it. Happy listening.


----------



## dweaver

With this new Denon AH-C50MA kicking around I decided to do a small comparison against the older UE600 since they are similarly priced at the moment.

Ergonomically they are both pretty good, the UE600 being designed for over ear usage has a bit better length cable and accommodate its microphone remote better and is also easier to put in ear. The 50MA on the other hand is very light in ear and is down right tiny. Unfortunately the Denon cable is a lot more noisy than the UE especially if warn straight down, contrary to Denon's claim of no cable noise.

Accessory wise the UE wins hands down as it has a great tip selection and accessories as a whole. In fact I am using either UE or Sony tips with the Denon as their included tips did not work for me at all (they go really tiny though for those who need a small tip).

Technically speaking the UE is also a better IEM as it has more detail retrieval, better imaging and sound stage. It shows what happens when's you have an older midrange priced headphone that has dropped in price due to age versus a new lower priced headphone.

Sonically speaking both are not bass heavy but they have significantly different signatures.

The UE600 is a warmer rich sounding mid centric IEM that has slightly rolled off treble and bass. It is very easy to listen to and relaxing while still offering great detail, imaging, and sound stage. It is also super efficient and due to its midrange centric sound great for low volume listening.

The AH-C50MA on the other hand is much more neutral sounding with slightly rolled off bass and well extended treble. It may be slightly bright oriented and will definitely be bright for anyone who gravitates to warmer sounding headphones. It offers probably the best balanced sound I have heard at its price point with no graininess or other typical sonic issues in an IEM at this price point.

I think this covers the majority of points that most people would be interested in.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if this is something for here, as they made a limited number of them (but, they are businessmen, if they think there is a market, they may want to make and sell more), anyway, the Geek Out Special Edition arrived today, man, this thing is wicked good sounding. Listening with the FAD Hope VI (which just happens to be in the same room as my computer), detail, bass that is full AND tight/defined, rich voices, more detail, listening to my go to sonic reference these days, Hi-rez "American Beauty", man, this is good stuff. Jerry sounds sooooooooo good. "Look out, Look out, the Candyman, here he comes and he's gone again......" Gee, wonder if I'll plug the 1K in again. "Let it be know, there is a fountain, that was not made, by the hands of man. There is a road, no simple highway..." etc etc etc, "Ripple in Still Water..."
> ...





Yup, been using them for a while. Listening now, through Geek Out Special (a great match, btw), (happen to be playing The Madden Brothers for the first time...LP finally arrived, but I"m listening to the download as the tweeter and midrange from my Thiel 3.6 are about to be shipped back to me from Thiel after being repaired, leaving me to only headphone listening until they return and I reinstalll them. Really do like the album first way through...). Musical headphones, very open for closed cans. Nice detail, naturally presented, not thrust at you. Not as much bass as the 1540, but enough, well presented, definitely don't feel any lack (I don't consider myself a bass head, but if it's AWOL, I feel the music suffers...no shortage with the FAD). I have a full size can rotation-these, the 1540's, and the Senn 650's (with an occasional guest appearance by the Q701, which have the world's greatest/longest* day glow lime green cable*), all have their own way of dragging me into the music. Sometimes I get stuck on 1 for a while-been the FAD's for a bit. This is such a nice combo, haven't pulled the others out to try them with the GO yet.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Yup, been using them for a while. Listening now, through Geek Out Special (a great match, btw), (happen to be playing The Madden Brothers for the first time...LP finally arrived, but I"m listening to the download as the tweeter and midrange from my Thiel 3.6 are about to be shipped back to me from Thiel after being repaired, leaving me to only headphone listening until they return and I reinstalll them. Really do like the album first way through...). Musical headphones, very open for closed cans. Nice detail, naturally presented, not thrust at you. Not as much bass as the 1540, but enough, well presented, definitely don't feel any lack (I don't consider myself a bass head, but if it's AWOL, I feel the music suffers...no shortage with the FAD). I have a full size can rotation-these, the 1540's, and the Senn 650's (with an occasional guest appearance by the Q701, which have the world's greatest/longest* day glow lime green cable*), all have their own way of dragging me into the music. Sometimes I get stuck on 1 for a while-been the FAD's for a bit. This is such a nice combo, haven't pulled the others out to try them with the GO yet.


 
  
  
 Nice!!! Senns always had a veil over the sound that I didn't care for much. Is that lifted with the 650s?


----------



## doctorjazz

Y'know, when I first got the 650's, I was really disappointed. Heard the veil, didn't like the sound, made it uninvolving for me. Then at some point I got the Ray Samuels HR-2, a nice amp with some juice, and, not expecting much, tried it with the Senns, and you know what? Veil disappeared. Gone. And they sounded great. So, to my ears, it's not that they "scale up" like some gear, they aren't worth the trouble/expense if you don't have the gear to drive them. But, with good gear, they can sing! (GO 1K does well by them as well, my portable ALO National not quite as well, if I remember correctly, though better than, say, the X3 unamplified, or the ipod touch, both of which I tried) (haven't used them together in a while, so I could be remembering incorrectly, but I think National was OK, not as good as the HR-2 or GO1k). (must be some grammatical rule about putting 3 sets of parentheses back to back...)



ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, been using them for a while. Listening now, through Geek Out Special (a great match, btw), (happen to be playing The Madden Brothers for the first time...LP finally arrived, but I"m listening to the download as the tweeter and midrange from my Thiel 3.6 are about to be shipped back to me from Thiel after being repaired, leaving me to only headphone listening until they return and I reinstalll them. Really do like the album first way through...). Musical headphones, very open for closed cans. Nice detail, naturally presented, not thrust at you. Not as much bass as the 1540, but enough, well presented, definitely don't feel any lack (I don't consider myself a bass head, but if it's AWOL, I feel the music suffers...no shortage with the FAD). I have a full size can rotation-these, the 1540's, and the Senn 650's (with an occasional guest appearance by the Q701, which have the world's greatest/longest *day glow lime green cable*), all have their own way of dragging me into the music. Sometimes I get stuck on 1 for a while-been the FAD's for a bit. This is such a nice combo, haven't pulled the others out to try them with the GO yet.
> ...


----------



## Shawn71

T-PEOS h-150 triple hybrids.......but this time single BA and dual dynmics!

 http://www.mp4nation.net/t-peos-h-150-3-way-hybrid-earphones


----------



## Retrias

shawn71 said:


> T-PEOS h-150 triple hybrids.......but this time single BA and dual dynmics!
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/t-peos-h-150-3-way-hybrid-earphones


 
*Features:*

High quality dynamic drivers paired with dual balanced armature technology
Transparent and High Clarity Sounds as well as with Bass-Reflect Technology
Flat Cable with Micro-Grooves
  
 Dual dynamic?


----------



## 7S Cameron

retrias said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > T-PEOS h-150 triple hybrids.......but this time single BA and dual dynmics!
> ...


 

Transducers/Drivers: 3-Way : Balanced Armature x 1 / Dynamic Driver x 2, 8mm


----------



## dweaver

The T-PEOS H-150 is also available from CTC a Canadian reseller for North America simplifying warranty and shipping. Plus at a great price to boot.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Y'know, when I first got the 650's, I was really disappointed. Heard the veil, didn't like the sound, made it uninvolving for me. Then at some point I got the Ray Samuels HR-2, a nice amp with some juice, and, not expecting much, tried it with the Senns, and you know what? Veil disappeared. Gone. And they sounded great. So, to my ears, it's not that they "scale up" like some gear, they aren't worth the trouble/expense if you don't have the gear to drive them. But, with good gear, they can sing! (GO 1K does well by them as well, my portable ALO National not quite as well, if I remember correctly, though better than, say, the X3 unamplified, or the ipod touch, both of which I tried) (haven't used them together in a while, so I could be remembering incorrectly, but I think National was OK, not as good as the HR-2 or GO1k). (must be some grammatical rule about putting 3 sets of parentheses back to back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have some 650s i used for monitoring in my music studio, and they were well, "useful" there but i didn't really enjoy listening to them and they sat untouched when not using the studio for recording  projects. I even upgraded them with the aftermarket super Cardas cables made for them.  Then i connected them to a MOJO AUDIO direct coupled NOS dac
 prototype, and MICROZOTL tube headphone amp and WOW, they came alive and became my chief source of headphone listening pleasure. So to reiterate what doctorjazz said, you must have other quality equipment with power and resolution to connect those 650s to to make them really sound good. and the better the dac and power, the more they really SING and are reference level phones.  They become totally natural sounding, musical and you have that high end experience of forgetting you are listening to gear and dissolving into the
 magic of the music.


----------



## BGRoberts

Nice to hear some positive comments on the Sean 650's and amping. A friend has a pair I might try to borrow one of these days. Anyone know how they do with the Fiio X3?

I'm also watching the news of the new TPEOS. Never tried that brand, but they sure are interesting me. 
BG


----------



## dweaver

For those interested, here is my initial impressions and pictures of the RHA T10I.I have to say given the love in this thread for IEMs like the XBA-H3 and the like I suspect these will be adored by many.

Here are a few pictures to satisfy the curious . Plus some initial out of the box sonic impressions...









Ok before I talk sonics let's talk build, packaging, and accessories! This piece of art is built like a tank and is yet light and super comfortable. The over ear cable design is simply stunning and will be mimicked by many unless it has been patented. The package has enough tips to meet anyone's needs plus it has a nice carry case and shirt clip. The case is soft so some might argue it should be a hard case but really what would be the point! The IEM is so robust it just doesn't need the protection a hard case would provide.. 

Ok so initial listen straight from the package to my ears using the default tips and default reference filters. Played from my LG G3 phone at just shy of 50% volume.

The headphone has a warm dark signature to my ears with the bass being a bit over cooked and the midrange and treble slightly subdued. The sound stage is a bit small and the imaging is average.

Are my mid/treblehead tendencies showing? ABSOLUTELY, but I also suspect that I need to let these cook over night to see what happens.

Switched out the filters for the treble ones and there is definite improvement to the treble and upper mids. The bass is still to strong but I do expect this area to change. Sound stage has opened up a bit and imaging has improved. Vocals sound much better as well.

Ever curious I then ventured to the bass filter...

Have to admit I actually enjoyed the fun factor of this filter. It bass them more bassy and warmed up the midrange. It actually reminded me of the XBA-H3 when I had a pair for about a week. Imagine being able to have that big bass sound when you want it without having to just live with that choice!

OK, so these filters ABSOLUTELY work as advertised and you get one of the best physically designed IEMs I have personally seen. Now I need to let these cook for the night and see what changes occur. So far I am impressed and really hoping the sound evolves into what I think it can. I am getting ready to go for a walk so will make one more post regarding microphonics and wind noise later.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dweaver said:


> For those interested, here is my initial impressions and pictures of the RHA T10I.I have to say given the love in this thread for IEMs like the XBA-H3 and the like I suspect these will be adored by many.
> 
> Here are a few pictures to satisfy the curious
> 
> ...


 

 Great pictures and nice first impressions! Those are sexy as $%^&.


----------



## Leo888

Good read @dweaver. Looking forward to your update after cooking them. 

But damn, they really looks stunning the more I look at them. Money, where are you when I need you. Haha. Ok, start saving now.


----------



## ericp10

Good first impressions dweaver. I actually used my MA750 today (I hadn't listened to it in about four months, but it has over 100 hours burn-in). The earphone really opened up beautifully from what I remember hearing when I first purchased it. I hear excellent spacing and details; so there's no reason to believe that the T10 won't follow the same path. Happy listening. I'm certainly interested now.


----------



## mochill

Me waiting for official release so I can buy them sexciii


----------



## Leo888

ericp10 said:


> Good first impressions dweaver. I actually used my MA750 today (I hadn't listened to it in about four months, but it has over 100 hours burn-in). The earphone really opened up beautifully from what I remember hearing when I first purchased it. I hear excellent spacing and details; so there's no reason to believe that the T10 won't follow the same path. Happy listening. I'm certainly interested now.




Exactly what I was hoping after pulling out the 750 and give it a spin which I have not used for months. Still sound as good as ever and wonders how much better is the T10. Guess will be looking forward to a comparison soon.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks everyone. I will keep posting as these progress. I can say when I went for a walk these have darn near zero microphonics, well above average and they also appear to have above average isolation but I with hold final judgement until I try them on the train and downtown in traffic.
  
 I hope the bass settles down or these will likely be a niche headphone for me but aside from MY sonic preferences these things are an awesome IEM that will definitely have a huge following.
  
 BTW I switched to a larger tip which seems to have helped and I will play with some of my own tips tomorrow to see if they will help or not in regards to toning down the bass or livening up the treble.


----------



## Shawn71

HK CL Precision on-ear HPs on sale for $59.95 & NI earphones for $29.15 @amazon....

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A3RVNXI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?dealid=0679d97e

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008BHJPSC/ref=pd_aw_sbs_2?pi=SS115&simLd=1


----------



## 7S Cameron

shawn71 said:


> HK CL Precision on-ear HPs on sale for $59.95 & NI earphones for $29.15 @amazon....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A3RVNXI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?dealid=0679d97e
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008BHJPSC/ref=pd_aw_sbs_2?pi=SS115&simLd=1



Thank you so much for the heads up! I'm highly considering buying both right now!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just bought the NI earphones and I should be receiving them on Monday! I'm close to pulling the trigger on the CL as well. I heard them in a Best Buy once and they sound phenomenal!


----------



## 7S Cameron

So I just ended up cancelling the NI and went for the more expensive AE instead. I'll probably purchase the CL soon too!
  
 Sorry for the triple post...


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > HK CL Precision on-ear HPs on sale for $59.95 & NI earphones for $29.15 @amazon....
> ...




I posted this on the Deals Discovery Discussion thread earlier today, I bought my 2nd pair, think it is worth it (especially for the bucks)...The HK CL, that is, don't know the other one.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > shawn71 said:
> ...



How much does the CL sell for now a days? And I mean like yesterday before this one day Amazon deal. Since I just pulled the trigger on the HK AE I'd like to wait a couple weeks before purchasing the CL.


----------



## vlenbo

7s cameron said:


> How much does the CL sell for now a days? And I mean like yesterday before this one day Amazon deal. Since I just pulled the trigger on the HK AE I'd like to wait a couple weeks before purchasing the CL.


 
 $80.


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > How much does the CL sell for now a days? And I mean like yesterday before this one day Amazon deal. Since I just pulled the trigger on the HK AE I'd like to wait a couple weeks before purchasing the CL.
> ...


 
 That's not that bad! I'll probably wait until my next paycheck to get it.


----------



## doctorjazz

It varies, a quick google search shows most on line stores seem to have it for $150-250, but Blinq has it for $54.99. HK sometimes has clearances on eBay for them as well, generally less than $100. Not such a rush to grab it, I guess, but I wanted another pair so I went fo it. (listed as clearance some places, may mean being discontinued but don't know anything about that for sure)


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> It varies, a quick google search shows most on line stores seem to have it for $150-250, but Blinq has it for $54.99. HK sometimes has clearances on eBay for them as well, generally less than $100. Not such a rush to grab it, I guess, but I wanted another pair so I went fo it. (listed as clearance some places, may mean being discontinued but don't know anything about that for sure)


 
 I'd definitely buy it today if it is going to be $150 tomorrow! But if I can get it for $80 then I don't mind waiting.


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> It varies, a quick google search shows most on line stores seem to have it for $150-250, but Blinq has it for $54.99. HK sometimes has clearances on eBay for them as well, generally less than $100. Not such a rush to grab it, I guess, but I wanted another pair so I went fo it. (listed as clearance some places, may mean being discontinued but don't know anything about that for sure)


 
  
 That's right actually.
  
 There have been weeks where I've seen it stay at $120 or close to $80-$100. Unfortunately, days vary.


7s cameron said:


> I'd definitely buy it today if it is going to be $150 tomorrow! But if I can get it for $80 then I don't mind waiting.


 
 For sure.


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > It varies, a quick google search shows most on line stores seem to have it for $150-250, but Blinq has it for $54.99. HK sometimes has clearances on eBay for them as well, generally less than $100. Not such a rush to grab it, I guess, but I wanted another pair so I went fo it. (listed as clearance some places, may mean being discontinued but don't know anything about that for sure)
> ...


 
 Hopefully it stays at $80!


----------



## jant71

I will be comfortable in my manhood to take credit for discovering the AT Furry Women series...





 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2630&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dath-FW55%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DZ9G%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
  
 Just in time for winter!!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> I will be comfortable in my manhood to take credit for discovering the AT Furry Women series...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw that headphone.
  
 Who would have thought to put a headphone with ear muff fur?


----------



## jant71

^ I guess this is more your style...








Oooohh, classy!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> ^ I guess this is more your style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 To think that I was ready to save my money. Now it's all gone again...
  
 Worse  thing is, this reminds me of my re700. The terrible moments with that on-ear were ....pretty strident to my heart.
  
 At least this heapdhone has a 45mm driver with a 5-40khz range.
  

 her reaction scares me...
  
  
 Starting price... $280.


----------



## nihontoman

Mmm, what's that?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jant71 said:


> ^ I guess this is more your style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like Audio-Technica's answer to the Sony MDR-1R...


----------



## vlenbo

nihontoman said:


> Mmm, what's that?


 
 +
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Looks like Audio-Technica's answer to the Sony MDR-1R...


 
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://on-mag.fr/index.php/topaudio/tests-auditions/12782-test-exclusif-casque-ath-mrs7-la-nouvelle-vison-casual-et-chic-d-audio-technica&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dath-msr7%26biw%3D2560%26bih%3D1339
  
  
 You betcha!
  
 I don't care, give me that headphone. It's going to be competitively priced!


----------



## waynes world

^ what are we looking at lads?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> ^ what are we looking at lads?


 
 Something awesome.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> ^ what are we looking at lads?


 
 Audio technica's "Sound reality" headphone.
  
 As jant71 said in the ckr LTDs.
  
 This headphone is like the ckr version of the in-ear but in a headphone!
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Something awesome.


 
 EXACTLY.
  
 Sorry. My excitement is too much. I want the darn thing now!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Audio technica's "Sound reality" headphone.
> 
> As jant71 said in the ckr LTDs.
> 
> This headphone is like the ckr version of the in-ear but in a headphone!


 
 It's a CKR?! 
 Oh boy, dis gon' be gud.
 Still...


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> It's a CKR?!
> Oh boy, dis gon' be gud.
> Still...


 
 I know. It did seem pretty similar. 
  
 As long as the sound is different, I do not care. This headphone apparently competes with it in build. I do not know about the sound signatures.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> I know. It did seem pretty similar.
> 
> As long as the sound is different, I do not care. This headphone apparently competes with it in build. I do not know about the sound signatures.


 
 Let's just hope the ATH sounds better. I've auditioned the 1R several times and each time I was left wanting. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## vlenbo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Let's just hope the ATH sounds better. I've auditioned the 1R several times and each time I was left wanting. We'll just have to wait and see.


 
 I sincerely agree.
  
 If not, then it's fine. We'll just tell everyone to steer clear from this headphone. Easy as that.


----------



## jant71

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fon-mag.fr%2Findex.php%2Ftopaudio%2Ftests-auditions%2F12782-test-exclusif-casque-ath-mrs7-la-nouvelle-vison-casual-et-chic-d-audio-technica&edit-text=
  
 Answered in the first paragraph


----------



## thatBeatsguy

jant71 said:


> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fon-mag.fr%2Findex.php%2Ftopaudio%2Ftests-auditions%2F12782-test-exclusif-casque-ath-mrs7-la-nouvelle-vison-casual-et-chic-d-audio-technica&edit-text=
> 
> Answered in the first paragraph


 
 Oh yeah...how blind of me. I guess this is what I get when I don't read...


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fon-mag.fr%2Findex.php%2Ftopaudio%2Ftests-auditions%2F12782-test-exclusif-casque-ath-mrs7-la-nouvelle-vison-casual-et-chic-d-audio-technica&edit-text=
> 
> Answered in the first paragraph


 
  
 Thanks. Those are sexy looking beasts! And as an added bonus....
  


> Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7: seductive sound, clean and punchy Proposed costs € 240, the Audio-Technica is proving very attractive to listen with respect to most of its competitors sold at a similar price or slightly higher.* This headset is also very easy to eat.*


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Thanks. Those are sexy looking beasts! And as an added bonus....


 
 Now to wait for the price listings and drops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I'm eating this one first.
  
 *Btw, Thanks for posting that wayne, lol.*


----------



## jant71

Pretty clean translation though outside of that "eat" thing and them being "helmets". A good early review with some nice pics. Another nice pic from AV watch...


----------



## dweaver

Dang those do look mighty sexy... will wait for reviews then try to keep from getting itchy fingers if the reviews are good.


----------



## sujitsky

jant71 said:


> ^ I guess this is more your style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo..........


----------



## altrunox

This ATH looks amazing!
 Better than the others "style" and "pop" headphones, like the Urbanite, Beats Series, Momentum and some others...


----------



## wateryakcat

What You guys think of new ATH-CKB50 and CKB70's?
 Looks like Audio Technica answer to XBA-100 and C10.
 Both single BA and costs $40 and $80.


----------



## nihontoman

wateryakcat said:


> What You guys think of new ATH-CKB50 and CKB70's?
> Looks like Audio Technica answer to XBA-100 and C10.
> Both single BA and costs $40 and $80.




those look tasty as well


----------



## lalala6

Audio Technica announced new IEMs: CKB50, CKB70, CKR7LTD, CKR9LTD.
  
 The CKB are probably BA versions of the CKN series. Should be interesting to find out how they sound.
  
 The CKR9LTDs, damn, they look GORGEOUS.
  

 Just look at that beautiful red and gold! I'm drooling...
  
  
 More info about these iems in this thread.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

lalala6 said:


> Audio Technica announced new IEMs: CKB50, CKB70, CKR7LTD, CKR9LTD.
> 
> The CKB are probably BA versions of the CKN series. Should be interesting to find out how they sound.
> 
> ...


 
 LOL. Well, say what you will, but the red/gold sends chills up my spine. The subdued black/silver of the original ones look a lot better IMO.


----------



## Exesteils

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL. Well, say what you will, but the red/gold sends chills up my spine. The subdued black/silver of the original ones look a lot better IMO.




Everything is black and silver these days. This gives the Ckr9s some much needed flair


----------



## Shawn71

Those red/gold combination suit best for party time....lol


----------



## lalala6

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL. Well, say what you will, but the red/gold sends chills up my spine. The subdued black/silver of the original ones look a lot better IMO.


 
 Well, different tastes I guess. I definitely appreciate the subdued black/silver of the original, but I'm a sucker for limited editions.


----------



## jant71

wateryakcat said:


> What You guys think of new ATH-CKB50 and CKB70's?
> Looks like Audio Technica answer to XBA-100 and C10.
> Both single BA and costs $40 and $80.


 
  
 The CKB70 have better specs than the pricier IM01 and shares the acoustic horn tube. Seems like a good armature in there and they could be quite good. Not sure what they did as far as the acoustic foam in the front of that tube though. The words in the translation about the bass can be massive and lingering bass give some worry them needing a tweak similar to the original CK90 Pro needing a bit less foam in the front. Maybe just the right tips can do wonders if they are a bit thickened with that foam.
  
 Hopefully this is their answer to the ZA Singolo and they beat it. The cable looks recycled from the CK70 Pro and they come with no case. The design is kinda like the old JVC FXC50/70 and not as handsome as a Heaven II or XB100 or Singolo. SQ is the thing they should have cause they are pretty average outside of that.


----------



## wateryakcat

How detail wise AD900X compares to top tier iems, like FX850, CKR9 or H3?


----------



## wateryakcat

2 days ago ordered CKR9's. Maybe will buy limited ones as well in future.


----------



## lalala6

The red MSR7LTDs look mighty fine as well:



Hope they are M50X killers in every way. :basshead:


----------



## jant71

AT's UN1, a suede covered 58 gram ultra-portable...





 Looks like a smaller Yamaha M82 but are the same price range, about ~$95. AT ultra-portables always lacked in treble reach going up to a rating of 25,000 at most. The UN1 is rated on the high end to 27,000 which is interesting. Also it is the UN1 and maybe there will be better models if this sells well. Would love to have a 78 grams UN5 that sounds as good as an ES700 does. Hope these are more than rugged suede and a fashion statement.
  
  ATH-UN1
  Released November 14, 2014
   Portable headphones


 High style headphones was adopted on the entire surface quality materials ultra suede ® nice and soft.


 










 BK (Black)





 GD (Gold)





 NV (Navy)

 
  

Adopt sleeves, head bands, the housing ultra suede ® with excellent breathability and abrasion resistance.
High-quality playback regardless of the music genre in a dedicated design φ28mm driver.
Nimble fit by Square housing with a floating feeling.
Ultra-lightweight body less fatigue even over from the neck, will also accent the style.
New code bush shape to reduce the hassle of code.
1.2m cord / L-type plug with excellent usability with portable equipment.
 
  
 Suede-like artificial leather of Toray Industries, Inc., excellent abrasion resistance, breathability: Ultra suede. In addition to the goodness of touch, there is a strong feature in shock. From having to absorb the sound coming out, you can also exert effects that are difficult to sound leakage in headphones.
 ※ Ultrasuede®, ultra suede ® is a registered trademark of Toray Industries, Inc..





ModelSealed dynamic typeDriverφ28mmOutput sound pressure level97dB / mWPlay frequency band20 ~ 27,000HzMaximum input500mWImpedance32ΩI mass (excluding code)About 58gPlugφ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type)Code1.2m


----------



## vlenbo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1y0GCsOss&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Video of audio-technica's msr7


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn. Gotta start putting money aside. It never ends..


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1y0GCsOss&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Video of audio-technica's msr7


 
  
 Wow - good advertisement!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Damn. Gotta start putting money aside. It never ends..


 
 Right you are! me too, I
 GOTTA save up for the FalLONY PHONES made of unobtainium
 co welded with aluninum and tightainium...with a new quantum diaphragm (TM)
 that is and isnt faster when needed or not needed for the upcoming mp6  high
 resolution floormats.   if some one could translate the PR speak in those
 ATH press and pull releases that would be a great contribution...to SOUND REALITY.
 meanwhile, im pettying my cat and the purring sounds almost real while
 Tom Petty plays over the Zu audio speakers and it sounds like he never left the room.
 seriously folks....


----------



## mochill

That video made me sad .... Now I want one


----------



## dweaver

This little baby finally arrived today.
  


 Suddenly I am not as swayed by the video...
  
 LOL.
  
 Sitting in the computer room listening to Diana Krall's "How can you mend a broken heart" and all I can say is I love the AKG sound and the K712 Pro represents it at it's best... It killed me having to wait for the week and half for these to arrive from Amazon but the $140 savings were worth while. I will be reviewing the Cayin C5 next week and if I like it enough I know where that saved money will be going...


----------



## waynes world

You are becoming quite the AKG-head, aren't you  @dweaver!  Congrats!
  
 And yeah, a K712 pro + cayan c5 for the price of one K712 pro sounds pretty good to me


----------



## dweaver

LOL K712, Q701, K545, and I still have the little K323XS IEM from them, I guess I am an AKG Fan  Now if I could just win the lottery so I could try the K3003 LOL.


----------



## waynes world

And don't forget about getting some vintage K240 Sextetts! :')


----------



## dweaver

Psssst, Wayne, these are sitting in the FS section looking lonely...


----------



## dweaver

A friend of mine has a pair of Sextetts I have had the good fortune to have tried a few times. Yes they are darned sweet too!!!


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Psssst, Wayne, these are sitting in the FS section looking lonely...


 
  
 I don't really know much about them. I started reading some reviews about them, hoping they are bad. I wish I hadn't... they are rather well received! And they seem to not be lacking bass. Grrr! Must find some bad reviews about them quickly!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> And don't forget about getting some vintage K240 Sextetts! :')


 
 they sound like they would be delicious!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> You are becoming quite the AKG-head, aren't you  @dweaver!  Congrats!
> 
> And yeah, a K712 pro + cayan c5 for the price of one K712 pro sounds pretty good to me


 
 +1


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> I don't really know much about them. I started reading some reviews about them, hoping they are bad. I wish I hadn't... they are rather well received! And they seem to not be lacking bass. Grrr! Must find some bad reviews about them quickly!


 

 They have a nice amount of bass for my tastes. Think of them and a mid/treble headphone that indulges a persons bass desires LOL.
  
 Drbluenewmexico here is a an article from Innerfidelity on the Sextette


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> They have a nice amount of bass for my tastes. Think of them and a mid/treble headphone that indulges a persons bass desires LOL.
> 
> Drbluenewmexico here is a an article from Innerfidelity on the Sextette


 
  
 Very cool article - thanks for posting that dweaver!
  
 I will admit that lately I seem to gravitate to my bass-head dusty sony mdr-v7's a bit more than the sextitties, but nonetheless, the 'titties do sound rather awesome (especially the mids).
  
 Congrats again with the K712's. I'd really love to try them out. Maybe they are available at somewhere to do so..


----------



## dweaver

Wayne try Long and McQuade if there is one near you.


----------



## doctorjazz

I thought I posted this already, maybe on my phone, and didn't get it off. Anyway, dweaver, can you compare the D712 and the Q701? Got the Q701 not too long ago, curious how the next model and it compare to each other.


----------



## vlenbo

More info on the ath-msr7.
  
  
 https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dath-msr7%26start%3D10%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D2560%26bih%3D1339&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=fr&u=http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/info/Hi-Fi-Guide/Actualites/Grand-Qobuzissime-d-honneur176265&usg=ALkJrhgO2yWIdxzYvGTjLAPrLzurY1Yqig
  
  
 He says that they're awesome and is astounded for price per performance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It may be a bit bright, I sure hope not...


----------



## lalala6

vlenbo said:


> More info on the ath-msr7.
> 
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dath-msr7%26start%3D10%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D2560%26bih%3D1339&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=fr&u=http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/info/Hi-Fi-Guide/Actualites/Grand-Qobuzissime-d-honneur176265&usg=ALkJrhgO2yWIdxzYvGTjLAPrLzurY1Yqig
> ...


 
 Thanks for the link, added it to the MSR7 thread.
  
 Here are more early impressions/reviews of the MSR7:
  
 AV Watch: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fav.watch.impress.co.jp%2Fdocs%2Fnews%2F20141016_671212.html&edit-text=
 Phileweb: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phileweb.com%2Freview%2Farticle%2F201410%2F16%2F1379.html&edit-text=
 ON-TopAudio.fr: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fon-mag.fr%2Findex.php%2Ftopaudio%2Ftests-auditions%2F12782-test-exclusif-casque-ath-mrs7-la-nouvelle-vison-casual-et-chic-d-audio-technica&edit-text=
  
 Looks like it's shaping up to be a great headphone!


----------



## dweaver

doctorjazz said:


> I thought I posted this already, maybe on my phone, and didn't get it off. Anyway, dweaver, can you compare the D712 and the Q701? Got the Q701 not too long ago, curious how the next model and it compare to each other.



The Q701 is a bit less resolving and if it has the hole mod done to it (like mine) it is a bit warmer tonally. The K712 has a bit more bass slam compared to the modded Q701 and more so an un-modded pair. The K712 has sharper imaging, a slightly larger sound stage, and is a bit more aggressive giving it a more resolving sound but also a more fatiguing one. For the price of the Q701 it's hard to justify the current MSRP of the K712 but if you can get it on sale or used for around the $350 mark the K712 is a great headphone if you like the qualities mentioned.


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I posted this already, maybe on my phone, and didn't get it off. Anyway, dweaver, can you compare the D712 and the Q701? Got the Q701 not too long ago, curious how the next model and it compare to each other.
> ...




Thanks! :happy_face1:


----------



## vlenbo

lalala6 said:


> Thanks for the link, added it to the MSR7 thread.
> 
> Here are more early impressions/reviews of the MSR7:
> 
> ...


 
 You're welcome. 
  
 Hohoho, this is a good headphone then.
  
 I hope. I seriously want it NOW.


----------



## Dsnuts

Great more stuff to spend money on.


----------



## jant71

Blasphemy to some maybe  but I'm more a Denon MM300 man than a MSR7 man. I think they both look good, are about the same price and have new drivers but I just don't want a 290 gram headphone. The 195 gram Denon would suit me better. They'll both be good that is for sure.


----------



## mochill

Will buy the Sony nzw-a17 when it releases and when I have the funds


----------



## H20Fidelity

mochill said:


> Will buy the Sony nzw-a17 when it releases and when I have the funds




I actually own your old NWZ-Z1050 Walkman now , you should see what we've done to it. (or maybe not). Something magical is about to happen to that DAP.


----------



## mochill

??? What is happening???


----------



## H20Fidelity

mochill said:


> ??? What is happening???




Soon....


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> Soon....


 
 Wasn't it going in the trash?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I will explain whats going on.

Mochill, the battery began leaking and causing skin irritation so we removed the battery only to find we can't replace it, Sony won't repair it. All attempts trying find alternatives such as a mobile phone battery resulted in the unit not accepting a charge. 

Because the battery is impossible to replace by Sony and attempts to try alternatives gave us further problems we've discovered it can run on those 3.7v AA 18650 or 14500 battery's we were speaking about month or two ago. So what we're going to do is use an external battery casing and it will then run on single rechargeable (externally) battery which can be hot swapped when required. With a 18650 battery we can more than double the capacity of the original Sony 1250mAh battery.

I'm still waiting for the battery harness but all testing so far shows positive outcome.


----------



## mochill

I had the z1050 and loved it... And now 64gb +mico SD card slot system and hires In a portable device is what I wanted ....if it sounds like the zx1 which had but better resolution and clarity I will be a happy camper


----------



## mochill

Yes I didn't like the battery life of the z1050 ... Was to low but great sound quality for sure and the zx1 is an upgrade in extension and battery life


----------



## H20Fidelity

mochill said:


> I had the z1050 and loved it... And now 64gb +mico SD card slot system and hires In a portable device is what I wanted ....if it sounds like the zx1 which had but better resolution and clarity I will be a happy camper




The A15 is available in Australia now for $249 AUD, surprisingly about an hour from me. I want to hear comparisons to FiiO X1. I hear A15 has better detail and clarity but that's just one opinion. I like the F806 I have . $249 isn't too bad for Australian pricing.


----------



## twister6

What is a difference between A15 and A17?


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> What is a difference between A15 and A17?


 
 only storage


----------



## nick n

h20fidelity said:


> I will explain whats going on.
> 
> Mochill, the battery began leaking and causing skin irritation so we removed the battery only to find we can't replace it, Sony won't repair it. All attempts trying find alternatives such as a mobile phone battery resulted in the unit not accepting a charge.
> 
> ...


 

 H20 i will send you a pm about the voltage and MaH
  
 heck if i had one that WORKED i would still do the same thing.


----------



## jant71

h20fidelity said:


> The A15 is available in Australia now for $249 AUD, surprisingly about an hour from me. I want to hear comparisons to FiiO X1. I hear A15 has better detail and clarity but that's just one opinion. I like the F806 I have . $249 isn't too bad for Australian pricing.


 

 Better detail and clarity than the which, the Z1050(as you quoted Mochill) or the FiiO X1?
  
 Would be cool if it is better sounding than an X1 with a ton more battery life and still have an FM Radio. Also Bluetooth which can pair with the new AT Bluetooth amp.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Better detail and clarity than the which, the Z1050(as you quoted Mochill) or the FiiO X1?
> 
> Would be cool if it is better sounding than an X1 with a ton more battery life and still have an FM Radio. Also Bluetooth which can pair with the *new AT Bluetooth amp*.


 
  
 Bluetooth amp?  Link, please?


----------



## jant71

twister6 said:


> Bluetooth amp?  Link, please?


 
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2661&prev=/search%3Fq%3DAudio-technica%2B%2BPHA50BT%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3Dktz%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial
  
 Would be a cute rig. 66(A17) plus 29 grams for the amp = 95 grams and no interconnect needed. If they both sound good enough. Still would have liked AT to put an analogue in on the amp. Dumb as they lost sales doing that.


----------



## dweaver

If you not reading the T10i thread, it might be worth a read if you have been looking at that IEM. I just retried a smaller tip and the T10i has suddenly become my new favorite bass IEM. The slight change in ear pressure slightly lessened the bass and improved the treble response bringing a lot more life to the IEM for me

Also I stopped at a local Sony store and had a 22nd listen to the NWZ-ZX1 hi res walkman and I have to say it sounds good enough I am tempted to switch from my LG G3 to it for music. Probably won't due to convenience issues But man does that puppy sing! I also try the DAC/Amp but due to technical issues was not able to test it the way I would have liked. From what I could do it seems warmer sounding than the NWZ-ZX1 though.


----------



## jant71

JVC Hi-Speed Titanium coated micro-driver based phones. Interestingly slotted in their line-up above the FXD's but still below the FXT90. Goodbye carbon nanotubes, hello titanium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Faccessory%2Fheadphone%2Findex.html
  
 Stereo mini headphone
 HA-FXH30
 New
 Open price ※
 Released in early November 2014























  
 ※ product of open price does not impose a manufacturer's suggested retail price.
  
  
Key Features The adoption of "new direct top mount structure", and achieve high sound insulation and high-resolution sound  Were fixed directly to the driver unit to tip enclosure (acoustic enclosure), evolved "structure direct top mount" of its own sounded a sound in the back of the ear, adopted a "new direct top mount structure". The new micro-HD unit employing a titanium-coated diaphragm with excellent propagation speed, and equipped with a new metal cap suppress the resonance, allowing more sound insulation and clear expansive sound.






Equipped with a newly developed "Hi-SPEED HD micro units", and achieve high resolution sound with less turbidity in clear  Adopted the "double magnet structure" new to the new micro-HD unit, with a "Hi-SPEED micro HD unit" of the new development. By increasing the response speed to the input signal to optimize the magnetic force applied to the voice coil, providing a high resolution sound with less turbidity in the clear.

Adopt a triple cylinder structure to realize Clear sound reproduction  The adoption of triple cylinder structure that combines housing having a high specific gravity blended with fiberglass, magnet, brass and (brass), it is possible to reduce the vibration loss, and play the sound clear.

The adoption of the bus port to adjust the back pressure, provide a powerful bass Equipped to achieve a fit and stable, the new development fit support of elastomer resin



Mounted image​ 
 Equipped with a newly developed fit support of elastomer resin and resilient. The new shape to fit the ear, I will achieve the fit and stable comfortable comfortable to wear.

Silicon earpiece included (S, M, L) of three sizes that can be exchanged to fit the ear hole



⇒ replacement earpiece​ 


It comes with a clip that suppress the sound of rubbing code






Package & plug part



HA-FXH30-B
 Black​ 



  
 Fit does look a bit odd though. Not pricey as the FXH10/20/30 naming scheme would suggest. ~$40, $50, and $60 street price when they drop. Maybe the numbering scheme suggests future higher models as well like dual driver models maybe. FXH 60/70/80 perhaps if these do well. Curious as I really like my FX32 and plenty of other past JVC's. The driver seems to be a newer titanium based 5.8mm. Same 20 Ohm, 150mW input, and 102 sens. Only the F.R. on the high end changes; 25,000 for the CN micro-driver in the FXD80 and 26,000 in the titanium 5.8mm. They are similar but FXH seems higher than FXD and the FXH30 a bit better than the FXD80. Can only be good if the new "30" model is better than an "80" of the last round


----------



## nihontoman

Didn't get the fxdiems when they were fotm... Maybe I should get the fxh and see what this microdriver thing is all about...


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm hopping on the hype train for those. JVC is love. JVC is life. :}


----------



## jant71

I have no reason not to get a pair of FXH30's. Quick phones are what I like, they are nice and small, price is low, and I have not disliked a titanium based phone yet. Goldring, Koss, Cresyn, even my CD666 with evaporated titanium coated drivers have all been winners. Even JVC "30" series have been good to me. FX37 was a nice little earphone and the FX32 is a current fav of mine even over the Tenore.
  
 But which color though. Should I get the FXH30 in black. Or maybe the black. Although the black looks nice too!! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## lalala6

Speaking of JVCs, apparently there will be an even higher end JVC woodie, the FX1200. Here are the pics posted by my local headphone store's Facebook page.




Not much info about it yet. Price is unknown, though the store estimates it to be in the $600 range. Expect it to be officially announced soon. As a fan of the FX850, I'm really excited to see how this would turn out!


----------



## mochill

Just look like a different cable and internal soldering...love it will have L-plug


----------



## mochill

Definitely interested in the new updated fx1200 plus the Sony xbah5 and xba100


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Just look like a different cable and internal soldering...love it will have L-plug


 
  
 Yep, like the FX800, the FX1200 is not on the Japan site as of now. Better maybe but I wouldn't get it if you have an 850. Just get a good cable of your choosing. The 850 is about $300 now plus the cost of a cable(that you can have built custom to your needs) and pocket the rest. $600 is pricey and they mention making affordable choices in the description??? Not sure the cable is that good or just a good choice for profit. I don't see the cable using the better solder, just the little bit in the earphones, which minimizes improvement if the cable before it(which has more solder points) doesn't use it as well.
  
 What is high grade sense wood taste? Actual better wood or just a "sense" of it meaning looks nicer but does not help the sound?
  
 A nice quad braided cable with smaller stems, a RA plug, choice of length, and sheathing, that uses better solder and sounds better can probably had for what you are essential paying for that cable and that cable is probably worth as much as a FiiO cable. Unless there are other real differences I'd love to see this compared to an FX850 with a FiiO SE cable on it.
  
 Nice find though!


----------



## lalala6

jant71 said:


> Yep, like the FX800, the FX1200 is not on the Japan site as of now. Better maybe but I wouldn't get it if you have an 850. Just get a good cable of your choosing. The 850 is about $300 now plus the cost of a cable(that you can have built custom to your needs) and pocket the rest. $600 is pricey and they mention making affordable choices in the description??? Not sure the cable is that good or just a good choice for profit. I don't see the cable using the better solder, just the little bit in the earphones, which minimizes improvement if the cable before it(which has more solder points) doesn't use it as well.
> 
> What is high grade sense wood taste? Actual better wood or just a "sense" of it meaning looks nicer but does not help the sound?
> 
> ...




Perhaps the FX1200 will use a more refined driver, who knows? What you said assumes that the FX1200 will use the exact same driver as the FX850, which obviously will not be the case if you look at the FX650/750/850. They all have different drivers, with each model increment having a better, more refined driver. The cable does not make all of the difference.

That said, what I posted is incomplete information, so do not judge it too quickly. Wait until it is officially announced. Also, the pricing is not confirmed, the $600 is just a total guesstimate by the headphone store. But since this will be JVC's reference flagship woodie, it would make sense for it to be more expensive than the FX850, wouldn't it? 

Can't wait for more info about the FX1200!


----------



## vlenbo

lalala6 said:


> Perhaps the FX1200 will use a more refined driver, who knows? What you said assumes that the FX1200 will use the exact same driver as the FX850, which obviously will not be the case if you look at the FX650/750/850. They all have different drivers, with each model increment having a better, more refined driver. The cable does not make all of the difference.
> 
> That said, what I posted is incomplete information, so do not judge it too quickly. Wait until it is officially announced. Also, the pricing is not confirmed, the $600 is just a total guesstimate by the headphone store. But since this will be JVC's reference flagship woodie, it would make sense for it to be more expensive than the FX850, wouldn't it?
> 
> ...


 
 And if it loses to the xba-z5...
  
 I wonder how the crowd will react.


----------



## lalala6

vlenbo said:


> And if it loses to the xba-z5...
> 
> I wonder how the crowd will react.




Haha, that would sure be an interesting comparison. Having heard a Z5 for myself, I'm curious on how the FX1200 would fare.


----------



## mochill

I want both and will try to get a hold of them


----------



## nick n

Send them to Blue Jeans Cables and get them ultrasonically welded, then there will be NO solder. they do cables why not cans? Might toast the driver though


----------



## mochill

http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50


----------



## ericp10

lalala6 that chart you posted indicates that the new woodie will have the same driver as the FX850. The only thing different between the two are highlighted in black. I think jant71 is on to something. As for cables not making a difference in sound, I have the Fiio cable. There is clearly a difference in sound from the stock cable (a more balanced sound with the bass tamed some using the Fiio).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> lalala6 that chart you posted indicates that the new woodie will have the same driver as the FX850. The only thing different between the two are highlighted in black. I think jant71 is on to something. As for cables not making a difference in sound, I have the Fiio cable. There is clearly a difference in sound from the stock cable (a more balanced sound with the bass tamed some using the Fiio).


 
 the Filo cable sounds great with the FX850!!(Or visa versa!)


----------



## lalala6

ericp10 said:


> lalala6 that chart you posted indicates that the new woodie will have the same driver as the FX850. The only thing different between the two are highlighted in black. I think jant71 is on to something. As for cables not making a difference in sound, I have the Fiio cable. There is clearly a difference in sound from the stock cable (a more balanced sound with the bass tamed some using the Fiio).


 
 Ah I see, you're right. Hopefully the same 11mm driver will have a more refined tuning (being optimistic here). I did not meant that cables won't make a difference in sound, I meant that there are other factors besides cables that will make a difference in sound. Yes, I have the FiiO cable too and can attest to the difference in sound.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50


 
  
 This is good...
  


> For instance, most armature drivers can successfully play only up to 10kHz when used alone. Our driver can play from 20Hz to far beyond 20kHz easily, covering all frequencies human ear can recieve.


 
  
 ... because it's important to hear what I can't hear anyway!


----------



## mochill

Yee boi


----------



## H20Fidelity

jant71 said:


> Better detail and clarity than the which, the Z1050(as you quoted Mochill) or the FiiO X1?
> 
> Would be cool if it is better sounding than an X1 with a ton more battery life and still have an FM Radio. Also Bluetooth which can pair with the new AT Bluetooth amp.




Sorry for the late reply Jant, the member was talking about A15 having better clarity and detail than FiiO X1 (they have both). But really this could mean anything amoung the A15 just being slightly brighter giving them that impression. I'm very impressed with X1, FiiO really seem to be slowly moving away from thier previously (to some) overly warm house sound.


----------



## jant71

Thanks H20! Was set on getting the X1 but have to keep an eye on the Sony A impressions. Could replace my S639 with another Sony


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> the Filo cable sounds great with the FX850!!(Or visa versa!)


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


>


 
  
 You need to check out Lunashops silver plated 5N OCC cable with mmcx connectors.  I reviewed it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683099/new-westone-w-series/645#post_10953433 and actually tested with both W40 and UE900s, so it's a truly universal mmcx connector.  I have FiiO's cable as well, but microphonics is awful, and braided design is not as soft bending and has some memory effect, and their invisible "memory tubing" not as convenient for wire-down use.  That other lunashops silver plated cable has the same (if not even better) sound improvement effect, cable is soft, can wear it wire up or down, and you get a wire cinch.  Since I have both cables, can tell you with certainty lunashops wins hands down.


----------



## wateryakcat

Some good news!
JVC will release 3 iems early november - fxt90 successors.
fxt100 for $90, fxt200 for $135 and also limited edition of fxt200 for $155.
dual 5.8mm drivers with titanium diaphragm. There is also some twin bus?? bass system.
fxt200 also have acoustic tube chamber.


----------



## jant71

wateryakcat said:


> Some good news!
> JVC will release 3 iems early november - fxt90 successors.
> fxt100 for $90, fxt200 for $135 and also limited edition of fxt200 for $155.
> dual 5.8mm drivers with titanium diaphragm. There is also some twin bus?? bass system.
> fxt200 also have acoustic tube chamber.


 
  
 Nice!! They look a bit more TTpod-ish  in shape




  
New design of the spiral dots tips as well!  Nope, the newly designed spiral tips are the same "newly designed spiral tips" as before. I checked the replacement number.
  
 No reason not to get the LTD with the braided gold look cable and gold accents for $20 more if you like the look and maybe a slightly better cable. Have to check reviews of the FXT90 reviews for cable impressions to see any difference if any is there on the LTD2. Of course it will be good to see if early impressions show any real difference between the FXT200 and the LTD or just color scheme.
  
 I knew some dual titaniums were gonna come but maybe in the FXH series. Looked like the FXT was dead.
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Faccessory%2Fheadphone%2Findex.html


----------



## nihontoman

wateryakcat said:


> Some good news!
> JVC will release 3 iems early november - fxt90 successors.
> fxt100 for $90, fxt200 for $135 and also limited edition of fxt200 for $155.
> dual 5.8mm drivers with titanium diaphragm. There is also some twin bus?? bass system.
> fxt200 also have acoustic tube chamber.




With so much stuff coming out, I'm really getting confused :/ 

An ways, YAY!!! NEW STUFF FROM JVC IS ALWAYS EXCITING!!


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> You need to check out Lunashops silver plated 5N OCC cable with mmcx connectors.  I reviewed it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/683099/new-westone-w-series/645#post_10953433 and actually tested with both W40 and UE900s, so it's a truly universal mmcx connector.  I have FiiO's cable as well, but microphonics is awful, and braided design is not as soft bending and has some memory effect, and their invisible "memory tubing" not as convenient for wire-down use.  That other lunashops silver plated cable has the same (if not even better) sound improvement effect, cable is soft, can wear it wire up or down, and you get a wire cinch.  Since I have both cables, can tell you with certainty lunashops wins hands down.


 
  
 I just had a bad experience with Lunashops. Won't be trying to order from them again. It's been 45 days and I haven't seen a cable I ordered from them. I emailed them and asked about the cable and they never responded to my emails. So I filed a claimed with paypal. They sent a tracking number then. But on investigation the cable didn't go out when they initially told me it was sent, and on top of that the tracking shows that my cable was sent back to Lunashops. So I'm done.


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> I just had a bad experience with Lunashops. Won't be trying to order from them again. It's been 45 days and I haven't seen a cable I ordered from them. I emailed them and asked about the cable and they never responded to my emails. So I filed a claimed with paypal. They sent a tracking number then. But on investigation the cable didn't go out when they initially told me it was sent, and on top of that the tracking shows that my cable was sent back to Lunashops. So I'm done.


 
  
 That's a bummer, sorry to hear that   I got a lot of stuff from them in the past, some purchased and some sent just for test/review, and it always takes 2-3 weeks to arrive and they usually tell me if it's available for shipment right away or will take them a few days to make it.  Coincidentally, I had a similar experience with dx.com ordering a smart activity bracelet and some headphones, never got it because it was returned back to them (due a tiny rechargeable battery in the bracelet?!?).  Now, I have another wireless set of headphones shipped from Penonaudio, and they worried about rechargeable battery and sent it out through some air service I never even heard of (still waiting to receive it after a few weeks).  I know, sometime a bad experience can be such a turn off.  But either way, for $40 that silver plated cable is a great value.


----------



## cylpol1

Is anyone ordering the Jvc fxt line at the release


----------



## vlenbo

Ckr9ltd in beautiful rendered colored glory on video.


----------



## Vain III

Almost time for me to make some new headphone purchases. I'm getting that itch. I think I'm going to pick up the Philips X2, Vmoda XS (because I enjoyed everything about the M80 except the fit, yuck), but I need your guys help with IEM. So what's the latest buzz worthy IEM under $500?

My sound preference is slightly V. Not hardcore JVC V but something like Audio Technica's V where the mids aren't completely drowned out (IM70 type signature).


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vain iii said:


> Almost time for me to make some new headphone purchases. I'm getting that itch. I think I'm going to pick up the Philips X2, Vmoda XS (because I enjoyed everything about the M80 except the fit, yuck), but I need your guys help with IEM. *So what's the latest buzz worthy IEM under $500?*
> 
> My sound preference is slightly V. Not hardcore JVC V but something like Audio Technica's V where the mids aren't completely drowned out (IM70 type signature).


 
 RHA T10i. No idea what it sounds like, but it looks *AMAZING*.


----------



## mochill

Aurisonis aga 1+


----------



## mochill

Asg^


----------



## vlenbo

vain iii said:


> Almost time for me to make some new headphone purchases. I'm getting that itch. I think I'm going to pick up the Philips X2, Vmoda XS (because I enjoyed everything about the M80 except the fit, yuck), but I need your guys help with IEM. So what's the latest buzz worthy IEM under $500?
> 
> My sound preference is slightly V. Not hardcore JVC V but something like Audio Technica's V where the mids aren't completely drowned out (IM70 type signature).


 
 The ath-ckr9 were pretty good for under $210.
  
 It isn't a slightly V-shaped in-ear though.
  
 The rockets may or may not appeal to you, but it is also another worthy in-ear. I haven't heard it yet since I had not been able to receive one from the rocket tour yet.
  
 Mochill is right, the ASG1+ is another one.
  
 You could go for the new jvc fxt series that's coming near release.


----------



## Vain III

vlenbo said:


> The ath-ckr9 were pretty good for under $210.
> 
> It isn't a slightly V-shaped in-ear though.
> 
> ...




CKR9 was definitely on the shortlist. Along with the UM Pro30. I'll check out the ASG1+ & Rockets.


----------



## dweaver

Altone200 is v shaped and quite interesting and is only $150 or there about. Treble can be a bit sharp though. Great detail and good for low volume listening but high volume might be to sharp.

For a slightly bigger price tag the DJE1500 is also ever so slightly v shaped. Not quite as detailed as the altone200 but more versatile and all rounded.

Larger bucks yet the UE900 is an option.

The T10i is not really v shaped it's more gently sloped from bass to upper mids where it then flattens out. Looks good and is darned comfortable though as well as decently isolating.


----------



## Exesteils

vain iii said:


> CKR9 was definitely on the shortlist. Along with the UM Pro30. I'll check out the ASG1+ & Rockets.


 


 IM02/03 are also quite good if you want a BA alternative to the CKRs


----------



## 7S Cameron

vain iii said:


> Almost time for me to make some new headphone purchases. I'm getting that itch. I think I'm going to pick up the Philips X2, Vmoda XS (because I enjoyed everything about the M80 except the fit, yuck), but I need your guys help with IEM. So what's the latest buzz worthy IEM under $500?
> 
> My sound preference is slightly V. Not hardcore JVC V but something like Audio Technica's V where the mids aren't completely drowned out (IM70 type signature).



I've heard good things about the JVC FX850. And everyone says the mids aren't recessed at all!


----------



## Vain III

dweaver said:


> Altone200 is v shaped and quite interesting and is only $150 or there about. Treble can be a bit sharp though. Great detail and good for low volume listening but high volume might be to sharp.
> 
> For a slightly bigger price tag the DJE1500 is also ever so slightly v shaped. Not quite as detailed as the altone200 but more versatile and all rounded.
> 
> ...




DJE1500 can be had for $155 on amazon. I enjoyed the last headphone you suggested to me(X323XS); so I might check them out. Not really interested in the UE900. I've heard them before and I felt like the mid-range was heavily recessed.



exesteils said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > CKR9 was definitely on the shortlist. Along with the UM Pro30. I'll check out the ASG1+
> ...




I thought about going with the IM03 but I had terrible fit issues with the IM70 that tip rolling didn't solve. I don't want to drop $300 on an IEM just to have it not fit.


----------



## dweaver

Look forward to hearing what you think of the DJE1500


----------



## twister6

vain iii said:


> CKR9 was definitely on the shortlist. Along with the UM Pro30. I'll check out the ASG1+ & Rockets.


 
  
 Audio Technica US will start carrying soon both CKR9/CKR10.  I have a feeling it will probably be a little bit cheaper to buy it from Japan, but you loose your warranty since AT US will not honor warranty coverage from overseas purchases.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks @nick n for linking me this!:
  
Cardas A8 IEM


----------



## Shawn71

Another new kid in china town .......

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/


----------



## jant71

shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Nice find! They do make an excellent impression at the $25.00 price point. These guys could be a serious player if they keep it up! Solid first effort in the presentation which makes one curious about how good they sound.


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Thanks @nick n
> for linking me this!:
> 
> Cardas A8 IEM




Im even even more excited than befote!


shawn71 said:


> Another new kid in china town .......
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/hz-ep001/




Bootiful, simply beautiful.





And this Is my last post on the ath matter.


n addition, exhibitors limited model earphone equipped with the "world's first" push-pull mechanism of "ATH-CKR9" and "ATH-CKR9LTD". It was also possible to carry out than listen and CKR9. where the author tried to compare the differences between the two good prospects and overall resolution of treble. It was a tone that CKR9 itself was clean wide sound field originally, CKR9LTD Kimaru crisp and more detailed percussion. The Piano Classic received a space feel like spread while maintaining the clear is.


Looks like Eric will be happy to know that the detail in percussion that lacked a little compared to the fx850 may have been fixed.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, latest Dogwalk Discoveries (really, raking rediscoveries or something like that, doesn't have the same ring...)

Some Township Jazz for openers...




Reminds me of what might happen if Randy Newman played with Television...




Edgy pop, really like this band



OK, got more, but I should stop at 3, already more than most people want to deal with (including me...), maybe more tomorrow, hear lots of music in 2 hours of raking, and didn't even get half done, more work to do tomorrow!

Ordered the Hifiman HE-560, open box, impulse buy, read fabulous stuff about it here and elsewhere, should come early in the week. Sheesh!


----------



## cylpol1

Jvc fxt  series comes out on 11/20/14 yay


----------



## Shawn71

cylpol1 said:


> Jvc fxt series comes out on 11/14/20 yay




6 more years wait...


----------



## cylpol1

Lol 11/20/14


----------



## jant71

Product Name Canal type earphone HA-FXT200 LTD
 JAN code 4975769427190
 Manufacturer JVC
 Release date November 6, 2014
  
 That is what I saw and JVC says early November release so they should drop before the 20th. Amazon uses the "1 to 3 months" thing and pads dates to be safe. They play it on the safe side.
  
 I'm pretty sure JVC wants to beat AT's CKB70, CKR7LTD and such that are due on the 14th so I'd expect them to meet their "early November" projection.


----------



## cylpol1

Oh  my bad I saw the Amazon Japan date, do you think Amazon Japan will sell these on the sixth


----------



## jant71

They may be talking conservative to be safe, they may get them earlier or they may actually be scheduled to get them on that date. Other sellers may pop up on Amazon with them earlier as well regardless of when Amazon themselves acquire stock to be sold by them. Just don't wait till the 20th to check in on that


----------



## cylpol1

Those look great man


----------



## dweaver

Are the tips on those squished? They look like double tips in the picture.


----------



## twister6

dweaver said:


> Are the tips on those squished? They look like double tips in the picture.


 
  
 Looks like a tip and a little rubber molded stabilizer on the side, maybe?


----------



## jant71

twister6 said:


> Looks like a tip and a little rubber molded stabilizer on the side, maybe?






 


Yep...


 


"


To achieve a stable sense of attachment, it is equipped with a newly developed fit support of elastomer resin







Mounted image​



 


 Equipped with a newly developed fit support made of elastomer resin that is resilient. The new shape to fit the ear, it will achieve the fit, stability, and comfortable to wear."


----------



## dweaver

Is there a picture of these from the tip side?


----------



## cylpol1

They look diferent from these


----------



## dweaver

I will be watching this one


----------



## jant71

Pretty ingenious(depends on the execution) that the housing doesn't touch you just the three points, the tip, stabilizer, and stem/relief at the bottom. Only silicone and elastomer no "edges hurt me" complaints if they did the job right. And the FXT90 still gets an 8.9 from joker. For about $150-ish the 200LTD should be a real solid entry worth keeping an eye on. Not bad on the eyes either. Modest yet handsome.


----------



## cylpol1

By the pictures it looks to be open in the back


----------



## fnkcow

Reminds me of the IE800. New design trend perhaps?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got a new Fiio X1. Hooked it up to my seldom used E11K and what you know.. This little combo makes for a better player than the X3. Pretty shocking how good this thing sounds hooked up to my SRH1540. If you guys was considering a new dap or a throw around player. Would definitely consider the X1. It sounds decent enough without an amp but with one changes to a new animal. Very nice.


----------



## BGRoberts

dsnuts said:


> So I just got a new Fiio X1. Hooked it up to my seldom used E11K and what you know.. This little combo makes for a better player than the X3. Pretty shocking how good this thing sounds hooked up to my SRH1540. If you guys was considering a new dap or a throw around player. Would definitely consider the X1. It sounds decent enough without an amp but with one changes to a new animal. Very nice.




How does it compare to the X3>E11K?


----------



## slowpickr

dsnuts said:


> So I just got a new Fiio X1. Hooked it up to my seldom used E11K and what you know.. This little combo makes for a better player than the X3. Pretty shocking how good this thing sounds hooked up to my SRH1540. If you guys was considering a new dap or a throw around player. Would definitely consider the X1. It sounds decent enough without an amp but with one changes to a new animal. Very nice.


 
  
 This is music to my ears.  I already have the E11K and the X1 is out for delivery today.  Looking forward to trying out the combination!


----------



## ericp10

I have the IM03 and the A83 now. Have them both with me switching off with the Fiio X1. Wonderful synergy with both earphones and this DAP (using a 128gb micro card). First, the IM03 is the best universal 3-BA IEM I've ever heard. This is what I wished the TF10 sounded like (leaning toward warm, but with details and clarity of some of he cooler sounding BAs I've heard). And the bass is just wonderful and visceral (the sub-bass really reaches down for an all BA IEM). Is it basshead levels? No, but I can't see a basshead being disappointed with the bass. Plenty of sub-bass, but in nice balanced sound. Mids are wonderful too. I don't have the SE535 anymore, but I still have my SE530 (wrapped up in duct tape but still playing). Well, the IM03's mids handily competes with the SE530's mids. The highs have more sparkle than the SE5530. To be honest, I haven't been this impressed with an all-BA universal since the TDK BA200 and Doppios (and the IM03 beats the BA200 from head to toe). Doppios may have more clarity and transparency, but the sound is not as full as the IM03. This may be the most natural sounding all BA universal I've heard too (since the BA200). I love it. Does it beat the dual push-pull dynamic ATh-CKR9 and CKR10? No, but in some ways the three are even in sound quality. The Sound signatures are nothing alike, but all three have excellent bass. Actually, the CKR series has great bass to my ears. I prefer the CKR series (especially the CKR 10), but the IM03 isn't that far behind to my ears. One other thing about the IM03. It is really tip dependent to get the optimal sound out of it. The stock tips will not do. The way the nozzle is shaped, it's long and thick. I needed a wide bore large tip to get any type of good seal (seal is imperative), but most tips I tried failed for me. This included my got JVC Spiral Dots, UE900 and UETF10 tips. And foam tips suck the life out of the sound to me. So I've settled on some wide obscure large wide body silicon tips (an old pair Senn IE8 single-flange, and a couple pair that I don't know where they came from). Those are backups. But then I kept thinking about using a silicon tips that doesn't have such a wide bore, but has never let me down with BA universals before. Those tips would be the large Phonak grey silicons. Wow! Eureka!! These tips give me the perfect seal and sound. The IM03 doesn't need a deep seal inside of your ear canal, but it needs a solid seal. The Phonak serves this purpose. I am a happy camper.
  
  
 Now, for the Fidue. I've been listening to it out of the box for about 15 minutes. I'm using the large single flange silicon stock tips. Out of the box, it has bass (sub bass included), but it's not as deep as the IM03's bass. This is not bothering me though. I expect the bass to get better as the dynamic driver opens up. The mids and highs, however have a beautiful yet smooth clarity and transparency out of the box. Comparing to the T-Peos and Dunu triple-hybrids I've heard (1 dynamic and 2-BA), I would say those two brands of hybrids had a harsher sound to my ears than the A83. Actually, the A83 is not harsh sounding at all. The Dunu 1000 and H-200s had deeper bass, but I wouldn't say the bass was better than the Fidue bass. I am going to tip roll when I get home and burn the Fidue, but out of the box I am very pleased. And yes, although I can't call it right now, I can state that the Fidue is pointing in the direction of being the best universal triple hybrid I've heard next to Aurisonics AS-2 (still king for me). Some great products are out guys. I just saw the A83 on amazon for $259. If that's price is still there, run don't walk! It's a steal at that price. ijs


----------



## twister6

Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
  
 I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
> 
> I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.


 
 He did have a terrible time with Lunashops, remember?
  
 Edit: Of course, this doesn't mean he shouldn't follow your suggestion. Just hope that there's another shop that sells that type of cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

bgroberts said:


> How does it compare to the X3>E11K?


 
  
 If comparing the stock player from X3 to X1. The X3 does have a edge SQ wise but again this is the stock players but my intention was to pair up the X1 which is very similar to the size of Fiio's E11K amp and it is a perfect match these two stacked. The E11K is the perfect amp to throw the line out SQ of the X1 into overdrive. I haven't tried it yet as I just got the X1 but I suspect paired up with my C5 it will bring the sound of the X1 to yet another level.  From being an owner of the X3 since the first batch I have to say I am more impressed with the X1 and E11K combo while being $40 less than what I payed for the X3.  The X1 and E11K combo has plenty of power to drive every can I own as well as be dead silent for every earphone I own. It is a great combo and I suspect with some more use the sound will open up more so.
  
 I am getting a very similar synergy from using the E11K on the X3 as I am with the X1.
  


slowpickr said:


> This is music to my ears.  I already have the E11K and the X1 is out for delivery today.  Looking forward to trying out the combination!


 
 Your gonna dig it. The X1 by itself is not too shabby either but with the E11K. It was like they were made for each other.


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
> 
> I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.


 

 Glad your digging on them IM03 ericp. I agree with twister here. Of all the earphones that jump in SQ with a new cable. Wait till you hear what that IM03 sounds like with an upgraded cable. Completely worth tracking an upgraded cable. You will see what we mean. More so than how cables affect the FX850 or the H3. The IM03 goes into yet another level of sound.
  
 A little theory I have but I think it was originally intended by AT to have a premium cable on the IM03 and IM04 but probably threw the cost of both of them up a bit too much so they left it out as an option. In any case my stock cable is collecting dust at the moment and probably will never be connected to my IM03 again actually.


----------



## Nuke142

ericp10, thank you for your words. I am new-buyer of IM02 and for me it's very bright, i can't listen it. I want to change it to IM03. You are writing you love more CKR10 than IM03. Is it really good?
 IM03 costs for 15$ more on a Amazon. 
 But on Amazon Japan CKR10 costs less for 30$ than IM03.
 Shipping from JP is not problem for me.
 What is worth to choose?
 Thank you much.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Glad your digging on them IM03 ericp. I agree with twister here. Of all the earphones that jump in SQ with a new cable. Wait till you hear what that IM03 sounds like with an upgraded cable. Completely worth tracking an upgraded cable. You will see what we mean. More so than how cables affect the FX850 or the H3. The IM03 goes into yet another level of sound.
> 
> A little theory I have but I think it was originally intended by AT to have a premium cable on the IM03 and IM04 but probably threw the cost of both of them up a bit too much so they left it out as an option. In any case my stock cable is collecting dust at the moment and probably will never be connected to my IM03 again actually.


 
  
 You know, it didn't add up to me either when I first saw IM03/IM02 original cable.  They really do look like a cost-reduction afterthought, reminding me of thinner electric appliance cable lol!!!  Also, for my personal taste, IM03 memory wire is not helpful at all since I would prefer to position these earpieces first and then wrap a cable around my ears.  With that particular soft replacement cable, it works quite well without a need for memory wire, and also a wire cinch helps to secure it.  Btw, I'm also using my IM03 with UE900 silicone wide bore eartips.
  
 Here is a picture from my E12A review I posted last night (pic with HS6 kit w/o a skin, and with a skin and rubber band attached).  Btw, X5 + E12A + IM03 => WOW!!!  I do like C5 amp, but the synergy of X5 and E12A out weights it.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
> 
> I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.


 
  
  
 It's been over 50 days and I still haven't seen my Lunashops silver cable, twister6. I have an open dispute against them with paypal, but my pal is saying they're going to take another 30 days before they make a decision about refunding my money. Too bad I won't know about this cable, because I will never do business with them again. I have to take your word for it.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice info ericp10! Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

nuke142 said:


> ericp10, thank you for your words. I am new-buyer of IM02 and for me it's very bright, i can't listen it. I want to change it to IM03. You are writing you love more CKR10 than IM03. Is it really good?
> IM03 costs for 15$ more on a Amazon.
> But on Amazon Japan CKR10 costs less for 30$ than IM03.
> Shipping from JP is not problem for me.
> ...


 
  
  
 I am sorry Nuke142, but I don't think I can really help you make that decision. Like the CKR10 more is just a sound preference thing with me. Both the CKR10 and IM03 are fantastic (and I believe twister6 and Dsnuts when they say it will sound even better with an upgrade cable). Unless I get into my customs and the FX850, I think you will be hard pressed to find too many IEMs that will do bass better than the CKR series though. Maybe someone else who has heard both can describe to you the differences in the CKR10's and IM03's signatures. Without having the CKR10 with me right now it's hard to describe, but there is a difference (besides the difference of BA vs. Dynamic).


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Very nice info ericp10! Thanks!


 
  
 Thank you Dsnuts!
  
 Thank you waynes world (you're in trouble buddy)...lol


----------



## wateryakcat

twister6 said:


> Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
> 
> I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.




Thanks for review! Just ordered silver cable for my im02.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> I have the IM03 and the A83 now. Have them both with me switching off with the Fiio X1. Wonderful synergy with both earphones and this DAP (using a 128gb micro card). First, the IM03 is the best universal 3-BA IEM I've ever heard. This is what I wished the TF10 sounded like (leaning toward warm, but with details and clarity of some of he cooler sounding BAs I've heard). And the bass is just wonderful and visceral (the sub-bass really reaches down for an all BA IEM). Is it basshead levels? No, but I can't see a basshead being disappointed with the bass. Plenty of sub-bass, but in nice balanced sound. Mids are wonderful too. I don't have the SE535 anymore, but I still have my SE530 (wrapped up in duct tape but still playing). Well, the IM03's mids handily competes with the SE530's mids. The highs have more sparkle than the SE5530. To be honest, I haven't been this impressed with an all-BA universal since the TDK BA200 and Doppios (and the IM03 beats the BA200 from head to toe). Doppios may have more clarity and transparency, but the sound is not as full as the IM03. This may be the most natural sounding all BA universal I've heard too (since the BA200). I love it. Does it beat the dual push-pull dynamic ATh-CKR9 and CKR10? No, but in some ways the three are even in sound quality. The Sound signatures are nothing alike, but all three have excellent bass. Actually, the CKR series has great bass to my ears. I prefer the CKR series (especially the CKR 10), but the IM03 isn't that far behind to my ears. One other thing about the IM03. It is really tip dependent to get the optimal sound out of it. The stock tips will not do. The way the nozzle is shaped, it's long and thick. I needed a wide bore large tip to get any type of good seal (seal is imperative), but most tips I tried failed for me. This included my got JVC Spiral Dots, UE900 and UETF10 tips. And foam tips suck the life out of the sound to me. So I've settled on some wide obscure large wide body silicon tips (an old pair Senn IE8 single-flange, and a couple pair that I don't know where they came from). Those are backups. But then I kept thinking about using a silicon tips that doesn't have such a wide bore, but has never let me down with BA universals before. Those tips would be the large Phonak grey silicons. Wow! Eureka!! These tips give me the perfect seal and sound. The IM03 doesn't need a deep seal inside of your ear canal, but it needs a solid seal. The Phonak serves this purpose. I am a happy camper.
> 
> 
> Now, for the Fidue. I've been listening to it out of the box for about 15 minutes. I'm using the large single flange silicon stock tips. Out of the box, it has bass (sub bass included), but it's not as deep as the IM03's bass. This is not bothering me though. I expect the bass to get better as the dynamic driver opens up. The mids and highs, however have a beautiful yet smooth clarity and transparency out of the box. Comparing to the T-Peos and Dunu triple-hybrids I've heard (1 dynamic and 2-BA), I would say those two brands of hybrids had a harsher sound to my ears than the A83. Actually, the A83 is not harsh sounding at all. The Dunu 1000 and H-200s had deeper bass, but I wouldn't say the bass was better than the Fidue bass. I am going to tip roll when I get home and burn the Fidue, but out of the box I am very pleased. And yes, although I can't call it right now, I can state that the Fidue is pointing in the direction of being the best universal triple hybrid I've heard next to Aurisonics AS-2 (still king for me). Some great products are out guys. I just saw the A83 on amazon for $259. If that's price is still there, run don't walk! It's a steal at that price. ijs


 
 I finally read through the whole post. Very good impressions and comparisons eric! I totally love reading that the IM03 is now your new beloved BA in-ear! 
  
 Now I wonder how the im03 and the fidue compare after burn-in...


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> I finally read through the whole post. Very good impressions and comparisons eric! I totally love reading that the IM03 is now your new beloved BA in-ear!
> 
> Now I wonder how the im03 and the fidue compare after burn-in...


 
 Thank you vlenbo! Okay, pre-deep burn in, the A83 is one of the most satisfying universals I've heard in a long while. It scales up beautifully to amping (source: Schitt  VALI DAC and MODI amp). I'm using Spiral Dot tips and all I have right now is WOW!!! I wasn't expecting this sound. Bass is there when needed. More listening time now.


----------



## Gandasaputra

I'm interested with the UE's silicone tips so do they need to be the "original" ones? I find them very expensive...I'd like to put 'em on my IM03 and IM70 ( or maybe FXT90) to see any improvement.


----------



## Shawn71

gandasaputra said:


> I'm interested with the UE's silicone tips so do they need to be the "original" ones? I find them very expensive...I'd like to put 'em on my IM03 and IM70 ( or maybe FXT90) to see any improvement.



The original ones from TF10 are bit stronger,wider bores and not spherical......so which model UE tips you lookin for......if possible link it....


----------



## Shawn71

MP4N has the buy one get another M5 free for $34.50..... 

 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-m5-iem-earphone-black


----------



## Gandasaputra

shawn71 said:


> The original ones from TF10 are bit stronger,wider bores and not spherical......so which model UE tips you lookin for......if possible link it....


 
 I'm thinking about these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-Genuine-OEM-Ultimate-Ears-Silicone-Tips-for-10vi-10-5-Pro-4vi-4-Earphones-/251634548132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3a96967da4
  
 For UE users, does the "real" UE tips include the logo around the tips? The thing is I don't know which one is preferrable; spherical or not? I'm thinkin' bout wide bores like everyone talkin' about


----------



## Shawn71

Those white tips are for ue600/700 etc....and no UE tips has the logo embossed on the tips (that I know of),like skullcandy......


----------



## twister6

https://support.logitech.com/en_us/product/ue900 - scroll to the bottom to Related Spare Parts section, there is a navigation arrow between a set of spare UE900 tips ($10), or replacement cable, or replacement hard case.


----------



## ozkan

twister6 said:


> Eric, fantastic write up!!!  I'm a HUGE fan of IM03 and agree 100% with every word of your impression.  Also, I would highly recommend you to look into silver-plated upgrade cable from Lunashops, reviewed here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593 - it will take IM03 sounds to another level, trust me!
> 
> I'm also glad you mentioned CKR9/CKR10 since I'm waiting to review these as well (AT US finally going to start carrying it in their store).  Also, been eyeballing A83 since I found Altone200 to be too harsh for my taste.


 
  
 twister, I would also recommend you to remove the filters asap on your IM50s. It will take IM50's sound to another level, trust me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 You'll notice how that filter veils the sound once you do it.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, I just pulled the trigger on the Fidue (sounds like what someone with an accent calls his dog)...Should get it pretty soon, Amazon is generally pretty quick
Listening to Hifiman HE-560, just came, needs break in, but open, wide stage, bass really tight (but not in the "not much bass but very detailed" you read about in reviews of some bass light headphone...not a "bass monster", I suppose, but good weight, impact, tight. And, they are comfortable (more so than many on/over ears I've used). Listening through GO SE, have to try my Ray Samuels HR-2 at some point, but that means moving :rolleyes:
Time for kazillion hour break in process.
Report back on break in and the pooch when it comes from Amazon.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I just pulled the trigger on the Fidue (sounds like what someone with an accent calls his dog)...Should get it pretty soon, Amazon is generally pretty quick
> Listening to Hifiman HE-560, just came, needs break in, but open, wide stage, bass really tight (but not in the "not much bass but very detailed" you read about in reviews of some bass light headphone...not a "bass monster", I suppose, but good weight, impact, tight. And, they are comfortable (more so than many on/over ears I've used). Listening through GO SE, have to try my Ray Samuels HR-2 at some point, but that means moving
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Woof woof woof!  high end portal gates open! congratulations!!! doctor jazz:
 do your Fidue tiara duties and report back as soon as impossible!
 i just rewired my entire headphone listening computer station, and getting much better sound with
 PS audio duet in the system as power source...highly recommended addition to listening stations...
 about to review new Brainwavz S0 iem phones, still on burn in bench.  over and out


----------



## ericp10

The A83 is amazing! You will love it!!


doctorjazz said:


> OK, I just pulled the trigger on the Fidue (sounds like what someone with an accent calls his dog)...Should get it pretty soon, Amazon is generally pretty quick
> Listening to Hifiman HE-560, just came, needs break in, but open, wide stage, bass really tight (but not in the "not much bass but very detailed" you read about in reviews of some bass light headphone...not a "bass monster", I suppose, but good weight, impact, tight. And, they are comfortable (more so than many on/over ears I've used). Listening through GO SE, have to try my Ray Samuels HR-2 at some point, but that means moving
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyBai

I can attest the Fidue A83 is a reference type of sound.  This is a special earphone.  Takes some time to get the correct tips so the whole sound comes out as it should.  Without the right fit, it will sound bass light and you won't hear the glorious treble.  I'm all in for the Chinese TOTL gears.  Everything else is a TOTL scam.


----------



## ozkan

dannybai said:


> I can attest the Fidue A83 is a reference type of sound.  This is a special earphone.  Takes some time to get the correct tips so the whole sound comes out as it should.  Without the right fit, it will sound bass light and you won't hear the glorious treble.  I'm all in for the Chinese TOTL gears.  Everything else is a TOTL scam.




Is the treble better than RE0 if you have heard them? They have the best treble I've heard in an iem so far. If they do I may buy them. RE0 with more bass would be petfect.:rolleyes:


----------



## DannyBai

ozkan said:


> Is the treble better than RE0 if you have heard them? They have the best treble I've heard in an iem so far. If they do I may buy them. RE0 with more bass would be petfect.


 

 It's been a real long time since I had the RE0.  The RE272 had some of the best treble I've heard so I'm sure the RE0 is there.  A83's treble might not be as smooth but I've only had it for 3 hours so take that into consideration.  I'd say the A83 has more sparkle up on top of the registers from what I'm hearing.  But, yes I would consider it in that territory if not better.


----------



## ozkan

Thank you, DannyBai. I think I should wait for your full review after they are fully burned in.


----------



## DannyBai

ozkan said:


> Thank you, DannyBai. I think I should wait for your full review after they are fully burned in.


 

 Ok.  Will report back after a good week of burn.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I can attest the Fidue A83 is a reference type of sound.  This is a special earphone.  Takes some time to get the correct tips so the whole sound comes out as it should.  Without the right fit, it will sound bass light and you won't hear the glorious treble.  *I'm all in for the Chinese TOTL gears.  Everything else is a TOTL scam.*


 
  
 Heck, the Chinese BOTL gears are pretty amazing as well! (I'm looking at you Ostry's and Havi's!)


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Heck, the Chinese BOTL gears are pretty amazing as well! (I'm looking at you Ostry's and Havi's!)



You got that right Wayne.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, not fully burned in, 24 hours on the burn in Rack ("Oh no, not the RACK!!!), but these Hifiman HE560 are quite fine headphones. Have to give it more burn in, play with amps (they spend most of the time on the 560 thread discussing good amps for these). They are very sensitive to what you feed them-crummy recordings sound crummy, listening now to the HDtracks American Beauty, Grateful Dead, as us old Deadheads are wont to do. It's a really great hi-rez file, and Jerry and the Boys sound marvelous. What really strikes me is that I think they have perfect bass. When I read descriptions of bass in reviews, generally it seems headphones have good quantity of bass, not necessarily the tightest/highest quality, or, if they have good, textured, tight bass, seems to often be bass light in quantity. These things hit it just right. The bass doesn't overwhelm, doesn't underwhelm, doesn't bleed into the mids, is present, driving, tight, really cool. Highs are also extended, nice air, nice sparkle, cymbals sound like cymbals. Soundstage wild, open phones and are fine at portraying a wide stage. I'd say the mids, while not reticent, are very slightly recessed, slightly dry (which is where all the amp talk comes in, matching to bring this part out). Anyway, it's early, I often have the honeymoon reaction, then later find the warts with my new toys, so I reserve the right to make a complete about face (kidding, but not about the honeymoon stuff). Have to run it against the Senn 650, FAD, Shure 1540 one of these days, after the kazillion hour burn in and when I have the time (after the apocolypse, likely).
Different discovery-not gear, but a service. Have a Spotify subscription, which I took when Mog went to the dark side (it was bought by Apple, turned into Beats music). I actually hardly use it, my daughters love Spotify, so I keep the subscription. Today, I took an offer for a free month on a Swedish service (lots of great things come from Sweden) called TIDAL. They're selling point is that they provide uncompressed, CD quality music. Well, listened at my office, with my PC plugged into an old Kloss 99 table radio, decent sounding, and the service sounds fantastic. Killed the radio signal, killed other streams I run (my office blocks most streaming, but WFMU has some streams that are great, and sneak by the firewall). The presence, detail, impact were SO much better than what I'm accustomed to hearing in my office (as a bonus, it also slips by my office firewall, where Spotify and many others I've tried don't). No fancy converters (don't think the office computers will allow drivers that some of these require), cheapo connecting cable, decent table radio, sounded GREAT!. Downside (isn't there always one) is that it costs twice what the other services do, about $20/month (more than twice some of them). But, I have a month to decide, but my initial impression is that I may dump Spotify and go with TIDAL (it seems to have a pretty good supply of music available, but not as much social content and recommendations as Spotify. It does also have music videos, though). Worth checking out imo.
OK, too late once again, go hit the sack. More later....


----------



## Shawn71

Jlab has spooky savings @ amazon,only today,fri-31st......

 http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=mh_10298466011_is_pp_2?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A%2113900851%2Cn%3A%212334089011%2Cn%3A%212334151011%2Cn%3A10298466011&ie=UTF8&qid=1414770323&node=10298466011


----------



## vlenbo

http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11947222165.html
  
  
 Elecom in-ears.

 Seem to resemble the ckr9/10s. Now, who will buy this cheap in-ear with a hi-res audio label tag? 
  
 I might bite to be honest.
  

  
 only $100 for this in-ear model. The 2000 model costs $150!


----------



## nick n

Elecom makes a few models that look interesting. Been eyeballing a few for the past couple months.  A couple of them use an extra helper magnet on the front side of the driver to control the voice coil better, I would guess to tighten up the sound. Exploded view of the models are available at their site. Their Grand Bass System models.
 *EHP-CS3570BK *( black and green trim ) and the silver with blue trim version being SV instead of BK. Even a red one I think. Dual rear chambers, 13.6 mm driver.
 Black and green reminds me of a Neon Genesis Evangelion thing.
 HERE: http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CS3570BK.html&prev=search

  
 Also the next one up is a 15.4mm dynamic!!!!! with same extra magnet and also a stiffening plate ( and secondary chamber )
*EHP-CS3580BK*
 HERE: http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CS3580BK.html&prev=search

  
  
 Currently have an Esfera model of thiers waiting at the Rinkya warehouse for me to ship over. It is a lower series but nice design with a _backwards firing_ dynamic driver that will be interesting to hear. Got the purples.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ein110/&prev=search

  
  
  
 They have a ton of stuff but are they an OEM not sure. They do state it is their own design.


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> Elecom makes a few models that look interesting. Been eyeballing a few for the past couple months.  A couple of them use an extra helper magnet on the front side of the driver to control the voice coil better, I would guess to tighten up the sound. Exploded view of the models are available at their site. Their Grand Bass System models.
> *EHP-CS3570BK *( black and green trim ) and the silver with blue trim version being SV instead of BK. Even a red one I think. Dual rear chambers
> HERE: http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CS3570BK.html&prev=search
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice!
  
 I may have to wait for your impressions first. Thanks for sharing! I want to buy any of these if they're as good as the ath-ckr9s!


----------



## nick n

Those are probably bass oriented which in itself isn't always bad that's for sure, but the ones you linked cost a bit more and seem  focussed to the more refined crowds. But who knows right, someone ahs to pull that trigger and find out. Going by lame user  reviews ( like amazon type ones ) , and having to further translate the scant few lame reviews is even worse. ( anyone know what Donshari or Fish Paste mean LOL )
 OK Donshari :
The word "DONSHARI" comes from Japanese slang. Its a combination of two words; "Don", meaning a low kind of sound, and "shari" meaning a high sound as this pedal selectively boosts only low and high frequencies.
also FINALLY I KNOW
http://www.head-fi.org/t/14963/treble-bass-balance-in-japanese#post_168458
 If i didn't have so much and  weren't watching a ton of other things ...
 Itchy trigger on them still though.


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> Those are probably bass oriented which in itself isn't always bad that's for sure, but the ones you linked cost a bit more and seem  focussed to the more refined crowds. But who knows right, someone ahs to pull that trigger and find out. Going by lame user  reviews ( like amazon type ones ) , and having to further translate the scant few lame reviews is even worse. ( *anyone know what Donshari or Fish Paste mean LOL )*
> *If i didn't have so much and  weren't watching a ton of other things ...*
> *Itchy trigger on them still though.*


 
 I still never understood the donshari or fish paste. Saw that in a ath-ckr5 review, and was laughing quite a bit.
  
  
 Anywho, that is true as I just clicked one of the links and thought that they used the dual rear driver design as a bass oriented phone (well when I read it stated that it was a bass oriented phone on top of the article...lol). I agree with you though, I think both models are great. I sure hope the ones that I linked will sound competitive for the price.
  
 5hz-40khz. Yup, similar to the ath-ckr10s..
  
  
 I agree with your final sentiments..
  
 I have my eyes on the ath-msr7. Supposedly it is a nearly balanced closed headphone with a slight emphasis on the treble (pre-burn-in comments by earfonia).
  
 I truly hope it is musical too though...if not I may wonder if this new in-ear from elecom should be first, lol!


----------



## doctorjazz

Fidue just arrived today (Sunday delivery...that's why Amazon will someday take over the world, or at least own it). Feel like I want to call to my Fidue, "here boy, come to Papa"! Anyway, busy day, likely won't get to the Fidue until tonight or later, then burn in, etc, will report back.
Quick impression in car, not great seal with enclosed tips, noisy environment, did seem to have nice openness, clarity, and good bass.
More later, seems a worthwhile purchase....


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> Fidue just arrived today (Sunday delivery...that's why Amazon will someday take over the world, or at least own it). Feel like I want to call to my Fidue, "here boy, come to Papa"! Anyway, busy day, likely won't get to the Fidue until tonight or later, then burn in, etc, will report back.
> Quick impression in car, not great seal with enclosed tips, noisy environment, did seem to have nice openness, clarity, and good bass.
> More later, seems a worthwhile purchase....


 
 Thank you doctorjazz.
  
 I might buy this in the near future, pretty tempting at the current price point.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, 1 dogwalk discovery for tonight, then gotta go do some exercize, letting myself go to pot...
Love this South African Jazz (been an Abdullah Ibrahim groupie for al long as I can remember)-it's basically 3 chord Rock and Roll with African soul...


----------



## nick n

somehow instictively browsed for something then clicked this thing. Reversed Sound Technology. So another backwards firing job supposed to sound decent.
 I am a bit confused though thise model seems to use Balanced Sound tech with a small pipe  inside if you look to the inner diagram. Something also about changing the diaphragm and voice coil direction also. need to look more.
  Korean thing.
  
http://list.qoo10.sg/item/XACARERO-XACARERO-BS-40-BLACK-BALANCED-SOUND/415033059
  
  seems they have a few more models too off to look.\ and find the reverse mounted ones if there are.
  
 Anyhow nice to see some new stuff out there.


----------



## nick n

Digging around XACARERO have models that are either *Balanced Sound  Tech *( little equalizing tube  there )
 or *Inverted Sound Tech* where the driver fires reverse.
 PS-20 auction has a small diagram about the reverse stuff= google images works also, and a* Goldenears entry too with graphs.*

  
  
*BS-40 Balanced*
*PS-11 Inverted*
*PS-20N Inverted*
*PS-30N Balanced*
*WS-50 2-Way System* ( 11m RST speaker&tweeter I guess one of each,  no idea on orientation or method in these )_* ALSO Goldenears entry with graphs.*_
  
Korean has to be one of the worst to translate properly . Still diggin on the 2 way.
  
 sorry there seems to be a bunch of new Korean offerings here is another.
 " UCOTECH uses a double dome diaphragm and it's open-shaped."
*Ucotech IL300 AFFETTO*
_*(Also measured on goldenears )*_
_*http://www.head-fi.org/products/ucotech-il300-affetto/reviews/11434*_


----------



## kjk1281

nick n said:


> Those are probably bass oriented which in itself isn't always bad that's for sure, but the ones you linked cost a bit more and seem  focussed to the more refined crowds. But who knows right, someone ahs to pull that trigger and find out. Going by lame user  reviews ( like amazon type ones ) , and having to further translate the scant few lame reviews is even worse. ( anyone know what Donshari or Fish Paste mean LOL )
> OK Donshari :
> [COLOR=FF0000]The word "DONSHARI" comes from Japanese slang. Its a combination of two words; "Don", meaning a low kind of sound, and "shari" meaning a high sound as this pedal selectively boosts only low and high frequencies.[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=FF0000]also FINALLY I KNOW[/COLOR]
> ...




Yeah, _donshari_ (don = "boom", shari = "tish") is basically a way to describe a V-shaped frequency response.

_Kamaboko_ is a bit odd at first, until you see a cross-section or slices of fish cake:



Notice the rolled off edges on both sides? This is similar to how the frequency response curve would be rolled off on both ends. Thus kamaboko refers to a mid-centric type sound.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dweaver

OK not exactly new discovery but after 3 auditions of the Sony MDR-Z7 and I ended buying a pair. As I type I am using my LG G3 phone and a reviewer Cayin C5 amp and and trying Doctorjazz's link and loving this headphone. The bass is simply effortless and I am finding the treble while slightly gentle to be very clear and detailed. Won't be using these on the train (that's what the MDR10RBT is for) but I have to admit for a self professed AKG man I am really digging the Sony sound!


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> OK not exactly new discovery but after 3 auditions of the Sony MDR-Z7 and I ended buying a pair. As I type I am using my LG G3 phone and a reviewer Cayin C5 amp and and trying Doctorjazz's link and loving this headphone. The bass is simply effortless and I am finding the treble while slightly gentle to be very clear and detailed. Won't be using these on the train (that's what the MDR10RBT is for) but I have to admit for a self professed AKG man I am really digging the Sony sound!




Congrats dweaver! I'm not envious at all!


----------



## nick n

*Thanks for the translation on curves*






( Donshari and Fish Cake LOL  PERFECT.
  
 Dweaver do you notice better control on them amped.
  
 Better question yet, how do they compare to your Pioneer 1500's...( being serious yes )


----------



## Exesteils

Grats on the purchase dweaver. I had some time with the Z7 and while I did like it's overall sound, it's treble extension was just not up to scratch for me, details on both ends were there, but the roll-off was just a little much, especially when you consider these have 70mm drivers.


----------



## dweaver

@nick n the Z7 has quite a different sound to the 1500 which may be why am attracted to it. Most of my IEMs and headphones tend to be aggressive in nature. The Z7 is a bit more relaxed allowing me to listen at louder volumes without having ear fatigue.

@Exesteils, I definitely notice the difference in treble and even midrange detail as compared to most of my other gear. But all of my time reviewing the T10i and a pair of MDR10RBT have me reconsidering what I want in a headphone or what I want as an alternative to my usual headphone. There is something about well controlled BIG sound that is just so engaging in its own right. Gonna have to try some Hans Zimmer very soon... LOL


----------



## doctorjazz

A bit more listening with the Fidue, still not broken in (got the Hifiman HE-560 in the hot seat), listening to Fountains of Wayne on TIDAL through my HTC M8. Know what? These things REALLY sound good (so does TIDAL-I don't think I'll continue Spotify when my month trial is up). Haven't found what's wrong with them, maybe bass slightly loose, and still struggling to get a good fit (but that's me-tend to prefer a deeper insertion, and always have trouble finding the tip of my dreams...) but definitely there, driving the music cymbals good, but can't call it V shaped, mids pretty rich too. Have to do more listening, liking them so far, GREAT RECOMMENDATION, thanks Ericp10! (still in my "beware of honeymoon impressions, so cautious, but these are fine phones).


----------



## Tarnum

@nick n: I already tried some of Xacarero's models including NS-20, PS-20, PS-30 and WS-50 and had some impression:
 -PS-20: inverted driver technology, gave boomy bass and little muddy sound.
 -NS-20: rather balanced but lack of clarity, everything was muddy.
 -PS-30: sound pipe technology, had the clarity & seperation, sound-stage, bass & mid was good but treble was little harsh (this IEM I used for rather long time)
 -WS-50: balanced, good clarity nice treble extension, low freq. sound is muddy => not worthy for 140$.
  
 Other IEM that you mentioned: Ucotech Affetto, it had super build quality and very unique sound: cold, thin and lively => good for 110$ (price if you buy directly at Earphoneshop in Seoul)


----------



## nick n

Thanks very much for posting that.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11947222165.html
> 
> 
> Elecom in-ears.
> ...


 
  
 I'm one of the few that have owned Elecom stuff in the past. Lot of cheaper consumer stuff as a majority but they do well when they try. No promises of greatness but I won't discourage your purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  


 The strains and plug capping look way too similar. Starting to think they come from the same OEM. Need to find out who is behind these. Only way AT wouldn't go nuts on them. We know either brand doesn't really totally make them anyhow. Who does though?


----------



## Retrias

dweaver said:


> @nick n the Z7 has quite a different sound to the 1500 which may be why am attracted to it. Most of my IEMs and headphones tend to be aggressive in nature. The Z7 is a bit more relaxed allowing me to listen at louder volumes without having ear fatigue.
> 
> @Exesteils, I definitely notice the difference in treble and even midrange detail as compared to most of my other gear. But all of my time reviewing the T10i and a pair of MDR10RBT have me reconsidering what I want in a headphone or what I want as an alternative to my usual headphone. There is something about well controlled BIG sound that is just so engaging in its own right. Gonna have to try some Hans Zimmer very soon... LOL



congrats for your Z7 , I listened to it during USF and when a sony rep visited a store I frequent , they are some of the most amazing headphone I have heard . to me they sound like a better audeze


----------



## dweaver

retrias said:


> congrats for your Z7 , I listened to it during USF and when a sony rep visited a store I frequent , they are some of the most amazing headphone I have heard . to me they sound like a better audeze


I haven't heard anything from Audeze for a while so can't comment to much. But I do think there is a passing resemblance sonically between the Z7 and the LCD2 I heard a couple years back. One thing I can say for certainty, I will take the weight and comfort of the Z7 over the LCD2 any day of the week.


----------



## mochill

Ericp , where Will you rate the a83 in your ranking system


----------



## nick n

Anyone try the Takstar HI 1200 Sandalwood woody iems? Their larger stuff got decent reviews.


----------



## Shawn71

FiiO's official AliExpress store......enjoy!

 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1473108?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## mochill

http://www.in2uit.com/headphone/us/prod.asp?idno=4024


----------



## adevriesc

I just ordered a pair of SoundMagic ES20s. I'll post a review once I get them burned in for a day or two... I've heard all positive things, so my expectations are high.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Ericp , where Will you rate the a83 in your ranking system


 
  
 Too early mochill, but I can tell you I rank it above all Hybrid I've heard (except the H3 and ASG-2). I think it performs at that level. And also some aspects of 1Plus2 it sounds better to my ears (especially in mids and treble).


----------



## mochill

:eek:


----------



## mochill

I'm happy to be getting mine tomorrow


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> I'm happy to be getting mine tomorrow


----------



## mochill

Did you check out the electrostatic hybrid headphone that can be powered by an iPhone


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> Did you check out the electrostatic hybrid headphone that can be powered by an iPhone


 
  
 Couldn't find a price or where to buy it.


----------



## mochill

http://www.in2uit.com/headphone/us/prod.asp?idno=4024


----------



## mochill

There headphone line range from$349-$500 , I'm guessing these are the flagship model $500 ones


----------



## DannyBai

Fidue's are impressive. A71, which is a dual dynamic. 6.8mm titanium and 10mm woofer. Vocals are fantastic, great stage and instrument placement. Quite smooth and detailed highs. Mid-bassy but not overly bassy in general. Ear guides are very nice and stay in shape. Recommended.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Fidue's are impressive. A71, which is a dual dynamic. 6.8mm titanium and 10mm woofer. Vocals are fantastic, great stage and instrument placement. Quite smooth and detailed highs. Mid-bassy but not overly bassy in general. Ear guides are very nice and stay in shape. Recommended.


 
 Which in-ears does it compete with danny? If you don't mind me asking that is?


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Fidue's are impressive. A71, which is a dual dynamic. 6.8mm titanium and 10mm woofer. Vocals are fantastic, great stage and instrument placement. Quite smooth and detailed highs. Mid-bassy but not overly bassy in general. Ear guides are very nice and stay in shape. Recommended.


 
  
  How does it compare to the A83 DannyBai?
  
 Quote:


>


----------



## DannyBai

I like them better than the Kef's which were $100 more. I can't think of what other earphones it reminds me of. Maybe a really good mid centric type. Possibly a better tuned FXT90. I think those were mid-bassy. Treble on the A71 trumps those easily.


----------



## DannyBai

Vocals might be right up there with the A83 but the dynamic micro driver adds a sweeter sound over the armatures. Not better but different. A83 is still better all around by a good margin.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you sir.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Fidue's are impressive. A71, which is a dual dynamic. 6.8mm titanium and 10mm woofer. Vocals are fantastic, great stage and instrument placement. Quite smooth and detailed highs. Mid-bassy but not overly bassy in general. Ear guides are very nice and stay in shape. Recommended.


 
 ^
 Oh schiit Bai is now officially a Fidue fan boi in the making. Interesting tymes indeed...... : P
  
  


dannybai said:


> I like them better than the Kef's which were $100 more. I can't think of what other earphones it reminds me of. Maybe a really good mid centric type. Possibly a better tuned FXT90. I think those were mid-bassy. Treble on the A71 trumps those easily.


 
 ^
 From all the impressions and reviews so far the RHA T10 really sounds like they would be similar to the KEF M200, which is sadly not what i am looking for. Was hoping those T10 would bring something new to the sonic table/game but it appears not the case since people are more impressed with their build/ good ergonomics/ packaging/ accessories than their actual sonic performance/ capabilities. LoL
  
  


dannybai said:


> Vocals might be right up there with the A83 but the dynamic micro driver adds a sweeter sound over the armatures. Not better but different. A83 is still better all around by a good margin.


 
 ^
 Damn those A83 sounds sweet but a bit too spendy for my blood. Wish they were like $200 and under. haha


----------



## dweaver

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Oh schiit Bai is now officially a Fidue fan boi in the making. Interesting tymes indeed...... : P
> 
> 
> ...


in which way are you thinking the T10i is like the KEF M200?


----------



## nihontoman

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2014-memory-card-micro-sd-card-32GB-Class-10-usb-flash-pen-drive-Memory-Card/2041337719.html
  
 I know thios belongs in deals thread, but the deal will be gone before anyone sees the thread, so here you go. I juct discovered 64 microsd cards for 9$ on aliexpress. there's some kind of shopping fest so I went ahead and bought 2


----------



## peter123

nihontoman said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-2014-memory-card-micro-sd-card-32GB-Class-10-usb-flash-pen-drive-Memory-Card/2041337719.html
> 
> I know thios belongs in deals thread, but the deal will be gone before anyone sees the thread, so here you go. I juct discovered 64 microsd cards for 9$ on aliexpress. there's some kind of shopping fest so I went ahead and bought 2




Be careful with buying memory devices of any kind from China, loads of fakes........


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> in which way are you thinking the T10i is like the KEF M200?


 

 ^
 Welp from all that i have gathered they are bassy, smooth and warm but has great detail just like the M200s. The impressions of the T10 slightly recessed mids and roll off treble even with the treble filter is kinda concerning. Makes me think that the M200s bests it in turns of their treble extension/ forward mids so....
  
 I am more a fan of bass presentation that has great clarity/ explosiveness/ sub bass depth such as the Sony H3 than that of the smooth/ overly warm sound of the M200s/ Piss_tons tbh. So you can understand how i wasn't at all impressed by those Piss_tons even though many praised them to death during their hype stages and that the Sony MH1/Cs CLEARLY bests them in all aspects, besides their horrid flat j-cable. Pun intended. 
  
 Oh on the musical front these 3 albums are AMAZING!!! Smooth, soulful, phat boom bap bangerz, rapid fyre spittin', groovy, dirty gritty, crazy lycirsm you gets it alls!!! Get on it ya'll!!!
  
 Big K.R.I.T. : Cadillactica
  
 Logic: Under Pressure
  
 Killer Mike & El-P: Run The Jewels 2
  
 ^


----------



## gikigill

I love Run The Jewels. Did you contribute to their kick-starter?


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> I love Run The Jewels. Did you contribute to their kick-starter?


 

 ^
 Nope just bought the physical copy of the album. It's all made outta paper. LMAO  But at least i got a free sticker and a mini poster unlike the deluxe version of Logics album which only has a flip book. LoL


----------



## gikigill

Bet your cats love it!


----------



## sfwalcer

gikigill said:


> Bet your cats love it!


 

 ^
 i own cats??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If i did i would protect my own kind though, cuz when worst comes to worst cardboard comes 1st. i gots to look out for my own peps meng. : P
  
 Fff dem cats and their behinds!!!


----------



## DannyBai

I was holding out for the T10's but the impressions left me wanting a different type of sound.  A83's seem to be that sound.  Who knows though, T10's could be pretty good but there's so many good bassy phones, another one really isn't anything new.


----------



## dweaver

I have to say the Z7 is quickly becoming my favorite headphone I own. I am hoping it isn't just the honeymoon phase and then I suddenly don't like them. But right now they are simply stunning. The bass isn't really heavy it's just REALLY WELL DONE! The amount of detail is so enjoyable. It's not the most detailed headphone I have owned but I honestly believe this is by design not by mistake. I am finding myself listening at louder volumes that I typically would but not experiencing ear fatigue when I do it. It's almost as if the bass doesn't get louder but the other frequencies do. So suddenly everything sounds right and you get this unbelievably large sound experience.


----------



## DannyBai

Too bad it costs so much


----------



## dweaver

I went Z7 because I couldn't bring myself to pay the same price for the Z5 its like I needed to feel like I was getting something for my $700.

Crazy thing is I am enjoying this from every source I have tried. They make it seem like you need a $1000 amp and matching source to enjoy it but while that may be true to get all it can be I am very happy from even my humblest sources and 256k MP3 files.


----------



## DannyBai

I feel the same way about the z5 and z7 but still curious how the z5 might sound. Maybe the a3 will sound nice too. I'd go z7 for sure though. Glad you like it which makes me want it more, lol.


----------



## Exesteils

The Z7 are indeed non fatiguing and very forgiving of any source. But that bass roll-off just kills it for me, the rumble isn't there, kickdrums and bass drums just doesn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## DannyBai

Dang, wish I could audition.


----------



## dweaver

Give me a sample song that sounds wrong for me to try. So far kettle drums sound amazing as does any bass instrument used in Jazz as well as Cellos. I also tried the Song Rest by Beckah Shea and loved the heavy bass at the beginning of the song.


----------



## Exesteils

Liberi Fatali was one that stood out for me.

Halo from Halo: Combat Evolved's OST is another.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Dang, wish I could audition.


 
 Let's appeal to sony.
  
 This thread's members have to grovel on their knees fast!


----------



## dweaver

Sony store.... its calling out to you....


----------



## dweaver

Trying this one  I like the bass at the beginning a lot.
  
 This one  not so much.
  
 Arvo Pärt : Symphony No 3 sounds simply awesome in the one track I have with a kettle drum roll that is just awe inspiring. Unfortunately I can not find a similar youtube video but this one is close and still sounds awesome.
  

  
 Here was another good track but again the youtube versions just don't do it justice.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I was holding out for the T10's but the impressions left me wanting a different type of sound.  A83's seem to be that sound.  Who knows though, T10's could be pretty good but there's so many good bassy phones, another one really isn't anything new.


 
 ^
 Those A83s sound sweet but style wise ain't my cup of tea sadly. : / 
  
 i know i is superficial like that. :  )
  
 i am crazy curious regarding how the Sony Z5s turns out though $700 for an iem is nutso territory for me. haha
  
 Can always wait i out though until they drop in prices if they indeed live up to the hype, then there is also the new $300 line that replaces the H3 so....
  
  
  


dweaver said:


> I have to say the Z7 is quickly becoming my favorite headphone I own. I am hoping it isn't just the honeymoon phase and then I suddenly don't like them. But right now they are simply stunning. The bass isn't really heavy it's just REALLY WELL DONE! The amount of detail is so enjoyable. It's not the most detailed headphone I have owned but I honestly believe this is by design not by mistake. I am finding myself listening at louder volumes that I typically would but not experiencing ear fatigue when I do it. It's almost as if the bass doesn't get louder but the other frequencies do. So suddenly everything sounds right and you get this unbelievably large sound experience.


 
 ^
 So dweaver do the T10 s sound anything like the KEF M200s at all??? You haven't given me a solid reply yet regarding my speculations. You have heard the M200 correct???


----------



## Retrias

I already tried the Z5 , they are just okay, nothing too special


----------



## dweaver

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those A83s sound sweet but style wise ain't my cup of tea sadly. : /
> 
> i know i is superficial like that. :  )
> ...


I think the T10i has more bass slam than the M200 not as heavy as the H3 but heading in that direction. I felt it has treble that was close to the same as the H3 which I felt was polite for both. But have to admit my H3 may have not been fully burned in. Also both comparisons are done from memory versus actual A/B testing so are going to be suspect.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Vocals might be right up there with the A83 but the dynamic micro driver adds a sweeter sound over the armatures. Not better but different. A83 is still better all around by a good margin.


 
 hey Danny, how does the A71 compare with the zero audio lineup?  are they more than another
 99 midprice consumer entry or a real tech breakthrough? or should one just skimp and save up
 for the A83s being so much better, curious, drblue


----------



## mochill

The fidue should definitely be a breakthrough technology as well as ostry havi b3 pro 1 and all the recent Chinese discovery  ...i really want to get the a71


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> The fidue should definitely be a breakthrough technology as well as ostry havi b3 pro 1 and all the recent Chinese discovery  ...i really want to get the a71


 
 i have the have b3 pros and they are really good for the price, although lacking detail..
 a71 really is tempting mochill.  do it for the team! 
 LIMITED edition ckr9s coming out are also discovery bait....
 none of this stuff will be black friday fool food of course....
 and nothing still beats my seen 650s played through a NOS MOJO AUDIO dac and Berning microzotl tube amp
 with cardas silver cabling...perfect tone and rhythm.. 
 there are always more discoveries right around the corner, of course!


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> i have the have b3 pros and they are really good for the price, although lacking detail..
> a71 really is tempting mochill.  do it for the team!
> LIMITED edition ckr9s coming out are also discovery bait....
> none of this stuff will be black friday fool food of course....
> ...


 
 Just wait until that msr7 release...
  
 I feel that the msr7 would trump the m50's SQ and create a new "standard" of a balanced headphone in Audio Technia's world.
  
 The m50, as I've read, does not facilitate the balanced SQ that people expected for studio monitors.
  
 I just hope the msr7 contains some musicality while having great speed like the ckr9s..


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> The fidue should definitely be a breakthrough technology as well as ostry havi b3 pro 1 and all the recent Chinese discovery  ...i really want to get the a71




& A83 too.....


----------



## mochill

Will have my a83 today  , cardas a8 coming in 2015 @ $299 will be interesting especially there newly developed drivers, lighter housing and thinner cables


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> Just wait until that msr7 release...
> 
> I feel that the msr7 would trump the m50's SQ and create a new "standard" of a balanced headphone in Audio Technia's world.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed!  I love my M50x and guilty of using them quite often during initial music production/mixing (another one of my "full time" hobbies), but for pre-mastering I often switch to SoundMagic HP150 (driven from E10k) due to their more neutral-balanced nature.  M50x bass is exaggerated, great for listening but not for studio monitoring, throws off the final EQ adjustment.  Once MSR7 released/available from AT US, I will make sure to ask for a review loaner and will compare it to M50x and HP150.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Those A83s sound sweet but style wise ain't my cup of tea sadly. : /
> 
> i know i is superficial like that. :  )


 
 Fit is finicky at first and is very tip dependant so some patience is required.
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> hey Danny, how does the A71 compare with the zero audio lineup?  are they more than another
> 99 midprice consumer entry or a real tech breakthrough? or should one just skimp and save up
> for the A83s being so much better, curious, drblue


 
 I haven't compared it to the ZA's but the A71 has a competant sound.  The mid-bass could be an issue with some but so far I'm digging it.  Bass does stay put with non-bassy music.  A83 is worth it and gets close to reference sound without the reference price but for $99, the A71 doesn't do a whole lot wrong and punches above that price.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Just wait until that msr7 release...
> 
> I feel that the msr7 would trump the m50's SQ and create a new "standard" of a balanced headphone in Audio Technia's world.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not hearing that. The CKR9's are actually a bit slow compared to things I have heard that I would term "incredible speed". Things that sweep me up and have my brain need to struggle to keep up and not miss things. Above average for a dynamic and enough not to smear at all if you power them right but incredible speed. Are we hearing the same phones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Not hearing that. The CKR9's are actually a bit slow compared to things I have heard that I would term "incredible speed". Things that sweep me up and have my brain need to struggle to keep up and not miss things. Above average for a dynamic and enough not to smear at all if you power them right but incredible speed. Are we hearing the same phones  ?




I heard the Sony h3s, m200s, and the bassos.


the ckr9s are faster than these imo, so I unfortunately got carried away, since the ckr9s have boosted bass while still picking up good amount of decay that sounds realistic.


What in ears beat it in speed? Please share don't be shy.


I am such a fan boy at times..


----------



## jant71

Yep, those make sense. Maybe not fair to compare them armature phones or big Sony bio-cells but my FX32 is a little quicker than them. Some of my earbuds as well but that may be apples to oranges.


----------



## mochill

Gr07be , altone200, havi b3 pro 1, fidue a83


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yep, those make sense. Maybe not fair to compare them armature phones or big Sony bio-cells but my FX32 is a little quicker than them. Some of my earbuds as well but that may be apples to oranges.



Oh...

Dang it. I was hoping it's be a rare iem I don't know. However, the fx32 always did capture my interest.


does it have the same amount of bass I hope? While retaining clarity?


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...




Have to agree on the A83 fit being finicky-gone through I don't know how many tips, still haven't gotten a good fit/seal. Got more to go through, though, project for later. Even the Ultimate Ears tips, that have saves many an iem, haven't worked for me. Really odd shape combined with superficial insertion makes for a hard fit (in my ears, of course).


----------



## mochill

I got a fit with the spiral dot tips


----------



## DannyBai

EricP likes the Spiral Dot tips too.  I use the Ortofon tips and Final Audio B tips.


----------



## vwinter

mochill said:


> The fidue should definitely be *a breakthrough technology* as well as ostry havi b3 pro 1 and all the recent Chinese discovery  ...i really want to get the a71




Dynamic drivers and/or BA's enclosed in plastic and/or metal casing...?







Accept no substitutes.


----------



## mochill

Hyper technology


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Fit is finicky at first and is very tip dependant so some patience is required.
> 
> I haven't compared it to the ZA's but the A71 has a competant sound.  The mid-bass could be an issue with some but so far I'm digging it.  Bass does stay put with non-bassy music.  A83 is worth it and gets close to reference sound without the reference price but for $99, the A71 doesn't do a whole lot wrong and punches above that price.


 

 THANKS DannyBoi for your thoughts on the A71 vs A83 sound sigs....they both are so tempting and getting good reactions from head-fiefs like doctor jazz (A83) and you. I'm going to mull it over over the weekend ...and listen to a bunch of music...im breaking in my new used 1540s more and really digging them, really nails Robert Plants music  and more...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Fit is finicky at first and is very tip dependant so some patience is required.
> 
> I haven't compared it to the ZA's but the A71 has a competant sound.  The mid-bass could be an issue with some but so far I'm digging it.  Bass does stay put with non-bassy music.  A83 is worth it and gets close to reference sound without the reference price but for $99, the A71 doesn't do a whole lot wrong and punches above that price.


 

 Damn those A71s reached out from the future and grabbed my computer trigger finger. BAM they are on their way.
 Perfection will have to wait, these will be very interesting I'm sure......cant wait to hear them!


----------



## ozkan

doctorjazz said:


> Have to agree on the A83 fit being finicky-gone through I don't know how many tips, still haven't gotten a good fit/seal. Got more to go through, though, project for later. Even the Ultimate Ears tips, that have saves many an iem, haven't worked for me. Really odd shape combined with superficial insertion makes for a hard fit (in my ears, of course).


 
  
 Maybe Hifiman RE0 bi-flange tips can fit? I was using them on my Superfi5.


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> Damn those A71s reached out from the future and grabbed my computer trigger finger. BAM they are on their way.
> Perfection will have to wait, these will be very interesting I'm sure......cant wait to hear them!


 

 I think you'll dig them drblue.  Looking forward to what you have to say.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Indeed!  I love my M50x and guilty of using them quite often during initial music production/mixing (another one of my "full time" hobbies), but for pre-mastering I often switch to SoundMagic HP150 (driven from E10k) due to their more neutral-balanced nature.  M50x bass is exaggerated, great for listening but not for studio monitoring, throws off the final EQ adjustment.  Once MSR7 released/available from AT US, I will make sure to ask for a review loaner and will compare it to M50x and HP150.


 
 At least you enjoy the headphone, and it includes a removable cable too! 
  
 Soundmagic is pretty great too from what I've read, and a decent price, right?! I wonder who the real audience was for audio technica's m50x, and I hope you hammer audio technica for a review unit! I seriously want to know if they produced a good headphone now...


----------



## doctorjazz

ozkan said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree on the A83 fit being finicky-gone through I don't know how many tips, still haven't gotten a good fit/seal. Got more to go through, though, project for later. Even the Ultimate Ears tips, that have saves many an iem, haven't worked for me. Really odd shape combined with superficial insertion makes for a hard fit (in my ears, of course).
> ...




Willing to try anything, don't have REO headphones, though.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Willing to try anything, don't have REO headphones, though.



 



I settled on the Spiral Dots. But what I discovered with the A83 is that it really sounds best with a good seal, not a deep insert. So if you can find a wide enough tip that allows the earphone just to sit in your your ear and and rest (I angle forward then let the body drop back in the inner part of the lobe), you should have a good seal. Those double-flange tips did nothing for me.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Willing to try anything, don't have REO headphones, though.
> ...




Hmmm, don't have extra Spria Dots (though I do have the JVC 850, maybe there is a pair that works), may have to search for them. Yeah, I got the idea these will need shallow seal, just having trouble getting that seal. Still sound nice with my "almost seal", but I expect I'm still missing out some. Double-flange don't generally do it for me either...while I was going through my tip collection, tried quite a few double-phlanges, worse than the Ultimate Ear seal, which I "ultimately" (haha) went back to, but still somewhat lacking. Back to the drawing board....


----------



## doctorjazz

Found some tips with my JVC's, not sure if they are spiral tips, they got mixed with others, could be, good seal (decent, at least), do some comparative listening next few days. Off checking out colleges with my daughter next few days.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Found some tips with my JVC's, not sure if they are spiral tips, they got mixed with others, could be, good seal (decent, at least), do some comparative listening next few days. Off checking out colleges with my daughter next few days.


 
  
  
 If those tips came with the FX850, they are definitely the Spiral Dot tips. You can actually see the spiral dots in the inside of the nozzle if you look.


----------



## jant71

Speaking of spiral dot tips, today is FXT launch day  so a special site has gone up...
 http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/fxt/

 ...but that is all so far as they didn't make the 6th as the release date. Now it is the 13th.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well guys so it seems the Fidelio X2 is finally for sale on Amazon. Yet Philips still has no L2 for sale on US Amazon.  Was considering getting a pair but with so much new stuff coming out soon I am gonna hold off. I have a feeling Sony stuff will eventually sell for much cheaper. Fingers crossed. Will wait to see how the new AT cans are going to be.


----------



## lalala6

The JVC FX1100 has been announced:
  
 http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=15930
 http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11948887524.html
  
 It will be released in early December for 53,000 yen.
  
 Some translated Japanese impressions of the FX1100 from e-earphone (with comparisons to the FX850):
  


> Differences on the HA-FX850 and the appearance is not seen big, we listen and think would be the model of the only cable has changed ... and. When I actually heard, the sound will surprise because different enough strange is that there is little difference in appearance. Rather than the sound of wood in HA-FX850 was the impression of the response is well nimble sound. However, HA-FX1100 is me playing a note that just feel is Wood distinctive sound and profound feeling. I to it is the perfect earphone you wanted a lingering a little more sound in the HA-FX850. In addition, we resolution is enhanced throughout, I'm getting to like pick up until more detailed sound. Also, it is good impression also of incorporating the user of opinion have been developed. L-shaped plug or, S of spiral dot earpiece, M, and with or have provided us with a size of between L, but has become a product that the user needs is reflected properly. It is a very high degree of perfection earphone.Please try once.


 


> Further high-end model is more than that FX850 FX1100. FX850 also because it was very nice to the sound quality owns, honest further improvement of sound quality I had whether the question can be, but it gave me dispel brilliantly that question.FX1000 You can try to listen to one I was surprised to glossy-depth, vividness of the sound. You think the point here is particularly better than FX850. Such as quality and solder the cable, improving the resolution of as a result you have survived insistence to really small part. And because there is a vibration plate and the housing by JVC specific wood material precisely, here to do and it can do to achieve the sound of. Rather than only FX850 earphones originally, it's a hidden JVC fan you have also such component of the EX-B1, but it is even more would likely product in love.


 
  
 What I could discern from these impressions is that the FX1100 is more detailed and higher resolution than the FX850.
  
  
  Pictures (source: e-earphone.jp)


----------



## DannyBai

So I received the Yamaha EPH-M200's today and digging the sound so far. Deep bass, very big stage, smooth treble, good vocals. Non sibilant. This bass is huge and man does it reach deep. Surprised at the control for being this big. 
Same shape as the CKS1000's but smaller. Fit is excellent and isolation is superb. This nozzle is unique and does bend to the shape of the ear canal. Huge issue is that no other tips fit on this nozzle, not even the Sony hybrids. Included tips are the same as the Sony hybrids but might even be of better quality so could no a non issue. Just makes me wonder how it might sound with wide bore tips. Anyway here's a picture of that nozzle. (Those grooves allow it to bend in the ear canal)


----------



## jant71

Pretty sure Klipsch tip, Philips tip, Apple in-ears tip, the mushroom tips etc. will fit just fine. If your fit kit isn't up to snuff then you'll have to send the Yamaha to me for proper evaluation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Did you have the EPH-100's?? I'm sure you will get that comparison inquiry. Still have the CKS1000 for sound comparison?
  
 They look good!!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Pretty sure Klipsch tip, Philips tip, Apple in-ears tip, the mushroom tips etc. will fit just fine. If your fit kit isn't up to snuff then you'll have to send the Yamaha to me for proper evaluation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1
  
  
Don't know why, but I wanted it immediately after you showed them danny! Nice signature as well, can't believe I'm reading the bold power and strength it contains in the bass region while leaving the mids and highs alone.


----------



## DannyBai

I thought my tip kit was really good but it's not up to snuff at all. 

Don't have the EPH-100's or the CKS1000's anymore so it'll have to be from memory. A quick guess is that the sound is somewhere in between. Faster and more precise than the 100's and not as aggressive as the 1000's.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> So I received the Yamaha EPH-M200's today and digging the sound so far. Deep bass, very big stage, smooth treble, good vocals. Non sibilant. This bass is huge and man does it reach deep. Surprised at the control for being this big.
> Same shape as the CKS1000's but smaller. Fit is excellent and isolation is superb. This nozzle is unique and does bend to the shape of the ear canal. Huge issue is that no other tips fit on this nozzle, not even the Sony hybrids. Included tips are the same as the Sony hybrids but might even be of better quality so could no a non issue. Just makes me wonder how it might sound with wide bore tips. Anyway here's a picture of that nozzle. (Those grooves allow it to bend in the ear canal)


 
 ^
 Since you gots yourself a new toy, how 'bout those Fidue A83 come my way for an audition??? hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cuz catching up on their latest hype has got me curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


jant71 said:


> Pretty sure Klipsch tip, Philips tip, Apple in-ears tip, the mushroom tips etc. will fit just fine. If your fit kit isn't up to snuff then you'll have to send the Yamaha to me for proper evaluation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 you can have those new Yammies of his jants, i am after the REAL prize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and for the record those ATH CKS1Ks of his is now in my possession for a cool $60. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The gr 07 BEs still bests them though. 


  
  


dannybai said:


> I thought my tip kit was really good *but it's not up to snuff at all.*
> 
> Don't have the EPH-100's or the *CKS1000*'s anymore so it'll have to be from memory. A quick guess is that the sound is somewhere in between. Faster and more precise than the 100's and not as aggressive as the 1000's.


 
 ^
 yeppp can't agree mo', cuz the sound of those CKS1Ks are pretty dated these days, already showing their age due to all the crazy great chinese cheapos of late ie: VSD3S/ Ostry KC06, TTPOD T1E etc.
  
*edit:* SchiiT that reminds me, still gots to do a full write-up on those TTPODs..... soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got my Fidue A83s. Initial listen. These things sound crazy good right out of the box. For some reason I was thinking these were big earphones but they aren't at all. They look big in pictures I suppose. Love the cable on this thing. It fits perfect for me as I threw on a pair of spiral dots. Time for the overnight burn in. But damn they sound fantastic already. Amazing.
  
 I have to say vocal lovers would love this phone. Vocals sound amazing on this phone. Great detail. Solid bass end, very awesomely balanced. Sound tuning is on point. Very impressed thus far. This out of my DX90 is unreal, very high end sounding to my ears. Very nice.
  
 Quickly becoming a fan of Benny Tan.


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> I just got my Fidue A83s. Initial listen. These things sound crazy good right out of the box. For some reason I was thinking these were big earphones but they aren't at all. They look big in pictures I suppose. Love the cable on this thing. It fits perfect for me as I threw on a pair of spiral dots. Time for the overnight burn in. But damn they sound fantastic already. Amazing.
> 
> I have to say vocal lovers would love this phone. Vocals sound amazing on this phone. Great detail. Solid bass end, very awesomely balanced. Sound tuning is on point. Very impressed thus far. This out of my DX90 is unreal, very high end sounding to my ears. Very nice.
> 
> Quickly becoming a fan of Benny Tan.




Dang, I wanna try a pair pretty badly :/ How is the bass compared to some other phones in quantity&quality? Anything it remind you of there, Ds? Maybe that I've heard or know about...


----------



## Dsnuts

The sound to me is very transparent. It clearly shows how good a recording is. Every nuance of sound is heard with these. Stage is above average with good height and depth of sound. My DX90 got a new firmware which emphasizes sound separation for instruments and vocals recently and using these earphones..Just unbelievable how good this sounds.
  
 Bass I would say is slightly emphasized a few dbs above neutral and I can tell it is quality because it comes heavier on bass tracks when called for but never steps above the mids which is smooth roomy and full on. It has some treble emphasis that highlight vocals but sounds terrific. No harshness or sibilance. Treble I have a feeling will flesh out a bit more so with burn in as well as the bass end will probably open up a bit more but so far. Completely happy with the purchase and definitely a welcomed edition to the collection for me.
  
 This sound considering the cost, the refinements considering the cost. Just Wow!.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> I just got my Fidue A83s. Initial listen. These things sound crazy good right out of the box. For some reason I was thinking these were big earphones but they aren't at all. They look big in pictures I suppose. Love the cable on this thing. It fits perfect for me as I threw on a pair of spiral dots. Time for the overnight burn in. But damn they sound fantastic already. Amazing.
> 
> I have to say vocal lovers would love this phone. Vocals sound amazing on this phone. Great detail. Solid bass end, very awesomely balanced. Sound tuning is on point. Very impressed thus far. This out of my DX90 is unreal, very high end sounding to my ears. Very nice.
> 
> Quickly becoming a fan of Benny Tan.


 
  
 +


dsnuts said:


> The sound to me is very transparent. It clearly shows how good a recording is. Every nuance of sound is heard with these. Stage is above average with good height and depth of sound. My DX90 got a new firmware which emphasizes sound separation for instruments and vocals recently and using these earphones..Just unbelievable how good this sounds.
> 
> Bass I would say is slightly emphasized a few dbs above neutral and I can tell it is quality because it comes heavier on bass tracks when called for but never steps above the mids which is smooth roomy and full on. It has some treble emphasis that highlight vocals but sounds terrific. No harshness or sibilance. Treble I have a feeling will flesh out a bit more so with burn in as well as the bass end will probably open up a bit more but so far. Completely happy with the purchase and definitely a welcomed edition to the collection for me.
> 
> This sound considering the cost, the refinements considering the cost. Just Wow!.


 
 ^
... get outta' my head nutman GET OUT!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit. I kinda overlook this phone because I didn't care for how it looked despite the rave reviews I have read on them but recent purchases from the gang here on the discovery thread pushed me over. Plasticy modelpaint Gold with red and blue? Really? Lol
  
 But when they sound this nice. I couldn't care less.


----------



## sfwalcer

dsnuts said:


> *I have to admit. I kinda overlook this phone because I didn't care for how it looked despite the rave reviews I have read on them but recent purchases from the gang here on the discovery thread pushed me over. Plasticy modelpaint Gold with red and blue? Really? Lol*
> 
> But when they sound this nice. I couldn't care less.


 
 ^
*i am still in that same mindset........*
  
 But the hype is slowing getting to me as well.  : P


----------



## DannyBai

You're gonna have to open your wallet sf.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> You're gonna have to open your wallet sf.


 

 .................


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



for the VSonic VSD5. YES YES YES!!! YOU A GENIUS DANNY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





                     ............... TOO EARLY TO POUR THE MILK YET, CUZ WILL HAVE TO SEE WHERE THE COOKIE TRULY CRUMBLES.
... BUT I AM ITCHING FOR A NEW FIX.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NOT REALLY.


----------



## Dsnuts

ap616 said:


> Dang, I wanna try a pair pretty badly :/ How is the bass compared to some other phones in quantity&quality? Anything it remind you of there, Ds? Maybe that I've heard or know about...


 
  
 These kinda remind me of the bass level of the CKR9 a bit. A touch lesser in quantity but has similar presence in the overall sound. Definitely lesser than the H3 or the FX850. Love the quality of the bass end though. I can tell the bass dynamic on these are clearly tuned just for bass and nothing else. It seems to cover the bass end with equal clarity and detail like the mids and the highs. Very well made hybrid. Some really good Rn D happening with this earphone.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> yeppp can't agree mo', cuz the sound of those CKS1Ks are pretty dated these days, already showing their age due to all the crazy great chinese cheapos of late ie: VSD3S/ Ostry KC06, TTPOD T1E etc.


 
  
 Naw, just throw them on the Kogan mp3 player and they become magical all over again lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, you should get the Havi B3's. Just do it.


----------



## Shawn71

Looked to me Planet of the Apes battle helmet....  phew, nice vent grill....chrome finish? 

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-mix-1/


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> These kinda remind me of the bass level of the CKR9 a bit. A touch lesser in quantity but has similar presence in the overall sound. Definitely lesser than the H3 or the FX850. Love the quality of the bass end though. I can tell the bass dynamic on these are clearly tuned just for bass and nothing else. It seems to cover the bass end with equal clarity and detail like the mids and the highs. Very well made hybrid. Some really good Rn D happening with this earphone.




Sounds sweet! I want, lol.
Everyone is saying the bass quality is amazing. I haven't heard the CKR9 but have a rough estimate of there quantity. Is their(CKR9) bass around a similar level to the FXD80s from memory? I know it's probably been a long while...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well the FXD80 emphasized the bass end a bit as the mids was a bit sucked out so even though the bass wasn't grand per se it seemed much larger than it should have been due to the way the phone was tuned. The CKR9 is balanced much better than the FXD80 and sound quality is much higher end over the FXD80 The FXD70s actually has more similarities to the CKR9 than the FXD80s actually. The Fidues would be the next iteration of that sound balancing from the CKR9 with added refinement and you get the A83s.
  
 My Sony H3s was my best hybrid until now and I have to admit these sound better to my ears out of the box over my Nuforce Primo 8s.


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> Well the FXD80 emphasized the bass end a bit as the mids was a bit sucked out so even though the bass wasn't grand per se it seemed much larger than it should have been due to the way the phone was tuned. The CKR9 is balanced much better than the FXD80 and sound quality is much higher end over the FXD80 The FXD70s actually has more similarities to the CKR9 than the FXD80s actually. The Fidues would be the next iteration of that sound balancing from the CKR9 with added refinement and you get the A83s.
> 
> My Sony H3s was my best hybrid until now and I have to admit these sound better to my ears out of the box over my Nuforce Primo 8s.




Cool, thanks! I thought the FXD have a good quantity of bass(a little bit big to me) but the sucked out mids, which made me turn it up, and sharp harsh treble(I'm sensitive to) are not my cup of tee. I hope the A83 aren't near as trebly. If they are around the level of the Havi treble quanity wise that'd be ok. If they are a LOT more sparkly idk... My treble tolerance fluctuates with my type 1 diabetes oddly enough I've found. Well, blood sugars I mean.


----------



## Dsnuts

ap616 said:


> Cool, thanks! I thought the FXD have a good quantity of bass(a little bit big to me) but the sucked out mids, which made me turn it up, and sharp harsh treble(I'm sensitive to) are not my cup of tee. I hope the A83 aren't near as trebly. If they are around the level of the Havi treble quanity wise that'd be ok. If they are a LOT more sparkly idk... My treble tolerance fluctuates with my type 1 diabetes oddly enough I've found.


 

 I have the Havi Bs as well I want to give the A83s a bit of time burn in before I do some comparisons as I don't feel it has gotten to max capacity in sound quite yet as they are literally 2 hours old. The refinements on this phone is what is surprising to me. High end audio don't have to cost so damn much is my point. This Fidue A83 to my ears sound like high end audio to me. It has everything I would consider high end sq wise. Well I suppose it helps to have a nice source to play it with. 
  
 Danny told me the dual dynamic A71 has similar mids as these A83s. If so Fidue ain't playing around. .


----------



## mochill

http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones.html

Check out all the new goodies on headphone on new releases


----------



## ericp10

Well, I have gone and done it now! With this purchase (basically three earphones in one), the IM03 (plus upgrade cables coming in), and the A83, I have to be done now. Glad you jumped on the A83 bandwagon Dsnuts. I think that's the first earphone I've heard in a minute that sounded great out of the box.
  
  
 Oh, I'm also on the list for the 1964 Ambient 12 kickstarter earphone (yep, a $1k+  12-BA universal with some type of special hearing protection sound built in...1964Ears has yet to let me down in multi-BA earphones). So I'm good. Happy listening. 
  
  
  
  
 http://www.earsonics.com/ecouteurs-premiums/velvet/


----------



## Dsnuts

Those look crazy nice. Congrats ericp, gotta let us know how they are.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Those look crazy nice. Congrats ericp, gotta let us know how they are.


 
  
  
 Will do Dsnuts. Enjoy those A83. By the way, I'm really loving the IM03. It's my favorite universal all BA (right now).


----------



## Dsnuts

I said it before and I will say it again. Wait till you get that updated cable.
  
 So much newness around the corner fellas. Exciting times in deed.


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> I have the Havi Bs as well I want to give the A83s a bit of time burn in before I do some comparisons as I don't feel it has gotten to max capacity in sound quite yet as they are literally 2 hours old. The refinements on this phone is what is surprising to me. High end audio don't have to cost so damn much is my point. This Fidue A83 to my ears sound like high end audio to me. It has everything I would consider high end sq wise. Well I suppose it helps to have a nice source to play it with.
> 
> Danny told me the dual dynamic A71 has similar mids as these A83s. If so Fidue ain't playing around. .



No sir, they aren't 

Even the A63 are supposed to be good for the price with mid centric ss and good bass w/ smooth treble. Yeah, the A71's also sound like they'd be good(dunno about those mid-bass impressions tho'), but I wanna go for the extra refinement of the A83 methinks. 

I also agree with your high end audio ideal. As I only got into this hobby a year or two ago. The value for sq has increased so much in the past few years!


----------



## Dsnuts

I was listening to my CKR9 with my lowly $100 Fiio X1 last night and was thinking how ridiculously great this combo sounds. $300 this combo will set anyone back and you got some serious sound on the go.
  
 My new Fidue A83 and DX90? Sounds like a 20G set up to my ears. Lol.
  
 By the way. If any of you guys was looking into the Fiio X1. The player is for real. A beast of a player for the cash. It has a fantastic line out. Meaning you can shape the way the player sounds with different portable amps. Throw down another $60 for the Fiio E11K and you got one stupidly great combo for sound and power. SQ wise I would put the X1 on almost equal footing as the X3 actually. The Fiio X1 has been a pleasant surprise.  Again great sq don't have to be expensive.


----------



## Shawn71

mochill said:


> http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones.html
> 
> Check out all the new goodies on headphone on new releases




good collections,but pricier than other retailers...... :sadface:


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

dsnuts said:


> Well the FXD80 emphasized the bass end a bit as the mids was a bit sucked out so even though the bass wasn't grand per se it seemed much larger than it should have been due to the way the phone was tuned. The CKR9 is balanced much better than the FXD80 and sound quality is much higher end over the FXD80 The FXD70s actually has more similarities to the CKR9 than the FXD80s actually. The Fidues would be the next iteration of that sound balancing from the CKR9 with added refinement and you get the A83s.
> 
> My Sony H3s was my best hybrid until now and I have to admit these sound better to my ears out of the box over my Nuforce Primo 8s.


 
 Sound balancing from ckr9s with added refinement hmm. My best phone right now is the ckr9s and I love it so much. Would I enjoy the upgrade to A83s enough to jsutify its price tag? or I should just go for adel ambient 12 driver series? Hows the timbre of A83 compare to ckr9 and fx850? I really admire the timbres of the fx850s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Owning all of those phones you mentioned. I was not as impressed with any of them out of box like I was with these Fidue A83s. The A83s has the added benefit of BA precision with that dynamic driver for bass and sounds very cohesive. Again let me get some much needed burn in of the phones before I do some comparisons but so far I am completely blown away with how good these phones are. The sound tuning is clearly on an expert level. Benny Tan seems to know his sound tuning to a fine art form.
  
 I can say the IM03 with an upgraded cable is on a similar level of sound refinement to these A83s and both are a level up from the CKR9s.  But the one aspect I like about these A83 is that they are actually cheaper than the IM03 as these do not need upgraded cables. They come with a high end cable attached to them probably adding to the refinement of the sound I am hearing from them.
  
 Another one to look into is the CKR10s. Those are no joke either. Too many great phones. lol.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

dsnuts said:


> Owning all of those phones you mentioned. I was not as impressed with any of them out of box like I was with these Fidue A83s. The A83s has the added benefit of BA precision with that dynamic driver for bass and sounds very cohesive. Again let me get some much needed burn in of the phones before I do some comparisons but so far I am completely blown away with how good these phones are. The sound tuning is clearly on an expert level. Benny Tan seems to know his sound tuning to a fine art form.
> 
> I can say the IM03 with an upgraded cable is on a similar level of sound refinement to these A83s and both are a level up from the CKR9s.  But the one aspect I like about these A83 is that they are actually cheaper than the IM03 as these do not need upgraded cables. They come with a high end cable attached to them probably adding to the refinement of the sound I am hearing from them.
> 
> Another one to look into is the CKR10s. Those are no joke either. Too many great phones. lol.


 
 I have not heard the IM03 yet but I have auditioned the CKR10s, awesome vocals and more bass quantity with slower decay compared to CKR9s. But If I were to upgrade this time, I'd like to go with sq superior than CKR10s because I feel CKR9s are not even far of from 10s. So do you think A83 is similar to CKR10s? They are about the same price right. I trust your opinion because I feel we pretty much have the same interest in sound sig


----------



## ericp10

syedz2ez4 said:


> I have not heard the IM03 yet but I have auditioned the CKR10s, awesome vocals and more bass quantity with slower decay compared to CKR9s. But If I were to upgrade this time, I'd like to go with sq superior than CKR10s because I feel CKR9s are not even far of from 10s. So do you think A83 is similar to CKR10s? They are about the same price right. I trust your opinion because I feel we pretty much have the same interest in sound sig


 
  
  
 Tough question. I would say they both compete with each other, but different sound signatures. If you're patient, I would say take a chance on the Ambient 12. 12-BAs for $500 for a $1k + earphone and 1964 EARS' name behind it? I trust it. They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## ericp10

I actually think the IM03 with stock cable sounds great and detailed, but I can't wait to hear it with upgrade cable. The IM03 is very dynamic sounding for an all-BA earphone.The A3 leans toward analytical (although it is not really). I can't say one is better than the other, but I prefer the AT.


----------



## EuphonicArin

A NEW CHALLENGER APPROACHES
Not really, it's just been awhile
Anyways, I've got a pair of Fostex T50 ZMF's comin in guys with the copper and carbon color scheme and silver-plated copper cabling, will put up a review as well as impressions in the coming days

NOW ONTO OLD NEWS:
If any of you folks might remember the last time I spoke on here, I promised a review of the AKG k545 and the Teac Ze-1000 and well... uh, I don't got any but I can post some quick impressions for the two (you guys probably won't care anyways  )

AKG K545
Beautiful slight V-sound signature, with the bass having a bit more attention than the highs. The detailing is pretty nice but not as phenomenal as my DT250's. Comfort is very, very high in my arsenal (almost beats the HD800 in short term, and matches with the DT250 for long term). The soundstage is standard for a headphone of it's size, with a slight emphasis in width rather than depth. It's speed and PRAT is measurable, but won't win any awards. The positioning is excellent for a closed headphone, especially with a good DAC and Amp (a schiit stack would work quite well). There is small roll-off in the highs that is only noticeable with high-tuned cymbals. Overall I'd recommend these for when you want a pair of stylish, all-around headphones that are fun and comfy as heck.



TEAC ZE-1000
A very analytical sound signature. It's most notable features are it's airiness and speed, with both being deft and fantastic for fast-paced music. It's detailing in the highs and mids is better than my X10 (a hefty compliment as the Teacs were half the price), but it's bass detailing isn't as optimal. The bass in general is slightly anemic compared with the rest of the spectrum, but it doesn't bleed and it reaches quite low. The pancake tips can be uncomfortable as hell at times, while at others they are really nice (a good general tip is that you keep the ear-tips wet with skin oils rather than water and to clean the sides of your ear canal before use). The build quality (as SF probably knows) is pretty shoddy and the capsule even came apart awhile back and I had to super glue it back. Overall, if you can find a cheap pair, these phones are damn good for fast-paced classical music, electronic music (think trance) and some rock. But it's definitely not good for hiphop or other slower, more bass-heavy genres unless if you wouldn't mind some EQing. They also play nice with most amps (stay away with anything past a watt though, when I tried it out with a speaker receiver once (bout 2 or 3 watts, I believe), they hissed pretty annoyingly.


In anycase, might you guys give me any ideas on what kinda discoveries I missed out on in my absence?

EDIT: 420 posts boooiiis


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

ericp10 said:


> Tough question. I would say they both compete with each other, but different sound signatures. If you're patient, I would say take a chance on the Ambient 12. 12-BAs for $500 for a $1k + earphone and 1964 EARS' name behind it? I trust it. They haven't let me down yet.


 
 True True thats why I was comtemplating getting the Ambient 12 drivers too, at $500 you get 12 drivers with a new tech and coming from a company like 1964 its just mindblowing. I had auditioned their lineup and really liked the v6 and v6s. The qis had awesome vocals too. It was only the V8s i felt had too much bass for my preference. A company who has provided really good customs with fairly cheap prices compared to other competitors suddenly raise their flaghip model to over 2 times its current flagship model v8. It shows their confidence in their new lineups and break through. So effectively the 12 driver ambient is even priced more than U8 their supposedly currently tuned flagship. That should mean something right. But $500 would be the max I can put into an iem lol and this might be the time.


----------



## fnkcow

To my knowledge the Ambient series are not under 1964 Ears though. 1964 Ears are in partnership with Stephen Ambrose to manufacture the RealLoud Technology (ADEL). Ambrose owns the Asius Technologies company which are offering the Ambient series, whereas 1964 Ears are offering the U-Series and custom A-series, in which both companies will be applying ADEL tech to their latest offerings. Only the models with 1964|ADEL in front are under 1964 Ears


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

fnkcow said:


> To my knowledge the Ambient series are not under 1964 Ears though. 1964 Ears are in partnership with Stephen Ambrose to manufacture the RealLoud Technology (ADEL). Ambrose owns the Asius Technologies company which are offering the Ambient series, whereas 1964 Ears are offering the U-Series and custom A-series, in which both companies will be applying ADEL tech to their latest offerings. Only the models with 1964|ADEL in front are under 1964 Ears


 
 I think you're right on this. I need to read up more.


----------



## osiris1

syedz2ez4 said:


> True True thats why I was comtemplating getting the Ambient 12 drivers too, at $500 you get 12 drivers with a new tech and coming from a company like 1964 its just mindblowing. I had auditioned their lineup and really liked the v6 and v6s. The qis had awesome vocals too. It was only the V8s i felt had too much bass for my preference. A company who has provided really good customs with fairly cheap prices compared to other competitors suddenly raise their flaghip model to over 2 times its current flagship model v8. It shows their confidence in their new lineups and break through. So effectively the 12 driver ambient is even priced more than U8 their supposedly currently tuned flagship. That should mean something right. But $500 would be the max I can put into an iem lol and this might be the time.


 
 Syed, if you are still in Malaysia next year, when the ADEL or 1964 are delivered, it's after GST. so you need to pay Customs, Import *and *GST.


----------



## MuZo2

syedz2ez4 said:


> True True thats why I was comtemplating getting the Ambient 12 drivers too, at $500 you get 12 drivers with a new tech and coming from a company like 1964 its just mindblowing.


 
 Not sure ambient are from 1964. And Ambient 12 is 6low, 6mid/high.
 I think U series from 1964 might be better choice.
 U6
 $480
 Transducer configuration: 2-low, 2-mid, 2-high
 U8
 $540
 Transducer configuration: 4-low, 2-mid, 2-high


----------



## Hisoundfi

So, I am subscribed to this thread but rarely do I post on it. I'm more of a Chinese/Asian budget thread guy because that's what I buy mostly. I've had a lot of fun there and come across some really great stuff. Reading this thread, I feel like this is the next step in audio addiction lol. This is like going from junior high to high school in terms of price point, and I would assume sound quality. I'm going to classify in ear custom iems as "college" and Stax as having a master's degree lol.
  
 While I have dabbled in spending extra and picking up the likes of the H3 and DNK as well as others, all this talk about new phones is motivating me to stop buying KZ products and cheaper Chinese FOTM, and saving up and getting one of these higher end phones.
  
 Is the general consensus that the A83 these days? Does Fidue sell a pair that doesn't look like I just stole them from Wonder Woman's dresser?
  
 I Like a bass forward signature as long as there isn't an incredible amount of bleed and It doesn't suppress or drown out midrange resolution. Hot treble bothers me honestly. The Altone200 is bordering on almost too bright for my personal taste.
  
 Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## doctorjazz

Bit confusing that KickStarter, but it does read to me that they make a distinction between Adel and 1964 Ears...the Adel seem to be discounted more heavily, don't know if 1964 Ears has the same involvement with those listed under Adel. Does sound tempting, though. 
My $0.02 on the A83...I agree with much of what has been said, still haven't given them the kazillion hour breakin. (got the Hifiman580 still on the bench). But, my initial impression is that this is great BA sound. Leans toward clear, clean, analytical, but avoids dry/uninvolving. In fact, the verities mentioned make it really great sounding. Do seem to change with amping, but sounded great out of my iPod touch. The bass is not quite upwith the rest, also BA character, that is, lean, tight, musical, but not quite the impact/muscle I'd like...less anemic than most BA's, but I'd still like just a touch more. Maybe it will fill in with more burning in, we'll see. Still, do love the sound of these. I think I'm finally getting a decent seal with the spiral tips. My complaint (I generally have one, make a great Scrooge) is fit/comfocomfort. Obviously, this will vary from person to person, our ears are shaped differently. I find them uncomfortable after a while. Shapefit reminds me of the VSonic, with the ddiamond shape and shallow insertion. If you like those, you'll probably like these. I never got comfortable in the VSonic, and these feel similar to me. Sticking with them, though, as this is really close to what I would consider THE Sig I like.


----------



## Dsnuts

So an interesting observation. Overnight burn in and the A83s treble ba has come to life it seems. I was digging it more so with lesser treble. I have done burn ins for BAs in the past where the sound takes shape in stages so that is what I am hoping for the treble has increased since last night initial listen. I plan on keeping it on the burn in for at least a weeks worth of time to see how the sound shapes up.
  
@Hisoundfi FX850 and IM03. People that say IM03 has sharp or spiky treble. Nope not at all. The IM03 is what the TF10 should have been imo.


----------



## Hisoundfi

@Dsnuts, thaanks for the suggestions, but, do you consider the FX850 a direct upgrade from the H3 or do you consider it more of a lateral move?


----------



## Dsnuts

syedz2ez4 said:


> I have not heard the IM03 yet but I have auditioned the CKR10s, awesome vocals and more bass quantity with slower decay compared to CKR9s. But If I were to upgrade this time, I'd like to go with sq superior than CKR10s because I feel CKR9s are not even far of from 10s. So do you think A83 is similar to CKR10s? They are about the same price right. I trust your opinion because I feel we pretty much have the same interest in sound sig


 
 The CKR10 with the right amp and it becomes a behemoth of a sound. It is one of those phones you can't really gauge what they truly are until you own one. Just hearing them at a store is not going to tell the whole story. For example. the CKR9 out of the X1 sounds fantastic but not so with the CKR10. Add the E11K to the mix and you got something much greater than the CKR9 and X1 combo. CKR10 also out of my DX90 sounds more higher end than the CKR9.  As for the IM03. You can't go wrong with the IM03 and upgraded cable. It really don't get much better and will be a nice upgrade over the CKR9.
  


ericp10 said:


> I actually think the IM03 with stock cable sounds great and detailed, but I can't wait to hear it with upgrade cable. The IM03 is very dynamic sounding for an all-BA earphone.The A3 leans toward analytical (although it is not really). I can't say one is better than the other, but I prefer the AT.


 
  
 Wish it came with the upgraded cable in stock form. For the IM03 the stock cable actually takes away what it can truly do. I know this now because of just how much the SQ jumps with the upgraded cable.
  


euphonicarin said:


> A NEW CHALLENGER APPROACHES
> Not really, it's just been awhile
> Anyways, I've got a pair of Fostex T50 ZMF's comin in guys with the copper and carbon color scheme and silver-plated copper cabling, will put up a review as well as impressions in the coming days
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to see you post. I had to sell off my K545s. Not a fan of scooped out mids..I liked them at first but they started to grow tired on me as I wasn't hearing my mids right. The new phone with much potential would be ATs new ATh-MDR7. Cant wait to read some impressions about them.


----------



## Dsnuts

hisoundfi said:


> @Dsnuts, thaanks for the suggestions, but, do you consider the FX850 a direct upgrade from the H3 or do you consider it more of a lateral move?


 

 Well that depends. If timbre of sound is your thing it is an upgrade for certain. Stage is amazing on the FX850 as well.  We are talking about Sony house sound vs JVCs new house sound. Similar type signatures but the FX850s are bit more traditional/old school flavor while Sonys have a bit of a commercial sound happening with their house tuning.
  
 If you want something a bit different and more grown up in SQ I will suggest the IM03 with upgraded cable every time. Once you get into the $300 plus phone range it is all about small refinements here and there. People pay a lot of money for small refinements. Does that equate to something that is clearly better than another? Not really.
  
 I can't say my Primo 8 or IM03 A83 FX850 H3 CKR10. One is clearly better than another. Some do things better than others but it is more a different sound signature more than anything.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

osiris1 said:


> Syed, if you are still in Malaysia next year, when the ADEL or 1964 are delivered, it's after GST. so you need to pay Customs, Import *and *GST.


 
 Oh god you are right sir. Its going to cost alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to consider that as I need to stick to my budget.


muzo2 said:


> Not sure ambient are from 1964. And Ambient 12 is 6low, 6mid/high.
> I think U series from 1964 might be better choice.
> U6
> $480
> ...


 
 U8 aren't for me, I found the V8s to have too much bass for my liking. I like something more transparent and airy. The U5 or U6 would fit my preference better but its still $480. Plus import tax and the new gst system in my country hooo boy. Decisions decisions, Fidue A83 are around $330. I may have to wait for next year and see If something better comes out that beats the fidue at its price.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

@Dsnuts Whats this upgrade cable you talk about? Is it really necessary to bring it to the level you speak of? How much is the cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

Kind of a sham by AT. This is the cable the IM03 should have come with. Instead they put a standard copper wire cable on the IM03 and it sounds fine. In fact I was skeptical of just how much the different more upgraded cable was going to fare with the IM03. That is until I got a refund from CDjapan from a previous purchase of an earphone that never got to me so that let me get this cable instead. I threw it on the IM03 once and that was all it took. It has never left the IM03 since. The sound difference is what I would consider substantial for just what a higher end cable does to the sound. The sound opened up with clearer more articulate treble. Stage was enhanced both in width and depth. Bass is more tactile and seemed to hit just a bit lower than the stock cable. It went from a great sounding IM03 to a super sounding IM03 and threw it into a higher end tier of earphone.
  
 Here is the sham it cost almost $100 for this upgraded cable the AT-HDC5/1.2 . But there is a silver coated copper wire upgraded cable from Lunashops that cost $40 that seems to do a similar job of refining the sound. Without the cable the IM03 is a fine earphone as it is. As the saying goes ignorance is bliss. Once heard with the cable however the old stock cable will quickly collect dust. This is not a case of a small barely noticeable sound change. It will sound almost like a different earphone.


----------



## ericp10

This is the cable headed to me for the IM03.
  
  
  
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4257


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember getting my Primo 8 around the same time I got my upgraded cable and it certainly didn't help the Primo 8 as far as sound comparisons to my IM03 at the time. In fact just to be fair on the Primo 8 I had to just listen to it exclusively to judge it by it's own merits but now in hind site. The IM03 with upgraded cable is superior and or equal to the Primo 8 imo in all aspects of sound and we are talking about a $500 earphone that some consider a contender for much higher end ones. I remember in a chat I had with Danny that before the cable I didn't consider the IM03 to be the same ball park as the Primo 8s. Now it clearly is. Is my point.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> This is the cable headed to me for the IM03.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Why not this one...
  
 http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4487


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > @Dsnuts
> ...




1+


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Why not this one...
> 
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4487


 
  
  
 Don't know anything about that one, but I read some good reviews on the one I chose. I also have another silver coated copper one coming that is a little cheaper than the first one I posted. I think I'm going to put that one on the IM70.


----------



## ozkan

ericp10 said:


> Don't know anything about that one, but I read some good reviews on the one I chose. I also have another silver coated copper one coming that is a little cheaper than the first one I posted. I think I'm going to put that one on the IM70.


 
  
 Hi Eric. Is that cheaper silver plated cable also from lunashops? I really wonder how it will change the sound on IM70 as I'm leaning towards IM70 after I accidentaly broke my IM50. Please don't forget to write your opinions once you get it.


----------



## Shawn71

ericp10 said:


> This is the cable headed to me for the IM03.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can choose your desired 3.5mm jack (neutrik,oyaide,curve,eagle,shure etc) if you dont like the one soldered already and pay the difference.....just incase.


----------



## twister6

OK, as self-proclaimed lunashops expert (and I actually paid for IM03 upgrade cable and NOT associated with those guys lol!!!), I can confirm the cost difference between $40 and $70 version is in the connector jack.  That's all.
  
 I also agree that $100 AT replacement cable is 2x overpriced, and lunashops $40 should do the same job.  The sound difference between original copper wire and 5N silverplated version is noticeable, my review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593
  
 I believe Earfonia got the same cable for his ATH and agreed with me.  Can't wait for Eric to receive it and come back with his impression!!! (keeping my fingers crossed delivery will work out for you this time!!!)
  
 IM03 + upgrade cable is a gem!!!  And soon I will be able to compare it to A83 as well   Furthermore, making an arrangement for a time limited loaner of DITA Answer.  I have no idea what to expect at this price point.
  
 Also, in a back of my mind still wondering how SE846 stacks up to something like IM03 or A83...


----------



## ericp10

ozkan said:


> Hi Eric. Is that cheaper silver plated cable also from lunashops? I really wonder how it will change the sound on IM70 as I'm leaning towards IM70 after I accidentaly broke my IM50. Please don't forget to write your opinions once you get it.


 
  
  
 Yes it is ozkan, and okay about impressions. Will do.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> OK, as self-proclaimed lunashops expert (and I actually paid for IM03 upgrade cable and NOT associated with those guys lol!!!), I can confirm the cost difference between $40 and $70 version is in the connector jack.  That's all.
> 
> I also agree that $100 AT replacement cable is 2x overpriced, and lunashops $40 should do the same job.  The sound difference between original copper wire and 5N silverplated version is noticeable, my review here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705687/review-of-audio-technica-ath-im01-ath-im02-ath-im03-ath-im04-ath-im50-ath-im70/795#post_10734593
> 
> ...


 
  
 twister6, this time I did DHL....so we will see.


----------



## vwinter

Anyone getting in on any of the new JVC action? FXH30, FXT200, FX1100?


----------



## nihontoman

vwinter said:


> Anyone getting in on any of the new JVC action? FXH30, FXT200, FX1100?


 
 I would on FXH30, need to know where to purchase though...
  
 nevermind, saw this:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-JVC-Kenwood-Canal-Type-Earphone-HA-FXH30-Best-Deal-From-Japan-/400803055148?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item5d51b9462c
  
  
 80$ is a bit too steep for me, will wait for the inevitable price drop in 2-3 weeks...


----------



## jant71

I'm most likely gonna grab a FXH30. Hopefully in can be had for $75 shipped pretty soon 
  
  
  
 Would say that I would hope the grade or gauge of OCC cable was better or it was quad braided etc. since a ViaBlue plug alone is not worth $30. Probably my favorite plug but $15 is the most it should cost as an extra. Lunashops need to do the right thing. How much more do they charge to terminate the $40 cable with a small T6???( I did notice that the Lunashops UK site has the $40 as a 5N OCC cable and the $70 one a 6N OCC cable)
  
  
  
 Anyhow, the new little Sony AS800 may be a nice little phone for some people esp. when it drops in price...
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1080928-REG/sony_mdras800ap_b_water_resistant_sports_headphones.html
  
 Seems like a great back-up or active phone...


 A couple of color choices but it does look like a good shape for a great fit.
  
 New style tips(unless I'm mistaken) that look very good...

 Removable ear stabilizers...

  
 The new 12mm driver and a 5-25,000 F.R. Has a decent carry pouch, a cord wrap, and a clip to round out the accs.
 $47 at B&H now but it is early and they should be even cheaper before long.
  
 I like my Panny HJE190 as my small active in-ears but I'll be sure to grab a pair of these one day.


----------



## DannyBai

I'll have to say the memory wire on the Fidue A71 is the best I've come across. Stays put and it's so thin that you cannot feel it. Works amazing for activity with great sound to boot.


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> Anyone getting in on any of the new JVC action? FXH30, FXT200, FX1100?


 
 I might possibly buy the fxt200 when enough reviews pop up.
  
 I'm more interested in the fxh30 first.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well this is a bumber. I have to return my Fidue A83. The left dynamic driver has a rattle in it. Kinda sounds like that cheapo sub in your nephews Honda that has a screw missing and is hitting a side panel every time it hits a low note. I think it was there from the get go but I wasn't really testing out the low bass hits until this morning. The dynamic driver on the left side sounds loose. Not good.
  
 I like the sound a lot but the quality of the build is while looking sturdy and I am sure if you get a good one it is good to go but this is kinda concerning for a $280 earphone. I also noticed some driver flex on the left side during insertion so that might have been an indicator of bad QC. Oh well no harm no foul. I am glad I got to try it at least. Now what to do with the $280. Hmm. X2? JVCs newest? ATs newest? Onward and upward!.
  
 Now in hind sight the A83 does not sound like the CKR9. It has a lot of great sound characteristics the mids and bass but the tonality has turned bright for me. I was no where near full burn in so I anticipate that the tonality will change a bit more so but the first day of burn in yielded some hot treble which was surprising. The A83 on open listen sounded much more refined than when I started to burn them in for some reason. Fuller thicker smoother sounding than how they sound now basically a bit like a more refined CKR9. Now they are leaning more toward an analytical neutral presentation after a few days and nights of full burn in.
  
 The good news was today the treble was much more in line but overall tonality is still leaning toward bright. The A83 is somewhat picky about its source as well. Being 11 Ohms. This phone is more sensitive than my Doppios. It sounds marvelous out of my DX90 but not so impressive out of the X1. If these guys could capture that open box sound and keep it that way these could easily sell for double and it is a shame that I was not able to fully burn them in. Maybe I will try again at another time but for now I am going to move on. Them new JVCs and ATs new MDR-7 is calling my name.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> [size=12.8000001907349px]Well this is a bumber. I have to return my Fidue A83. [/size]


 
  
  
 I returned mine too. I loved the sound, but there was a short in the right connector and the it would go in and out of sound. Unacceptable for the cost. 
  
  
 I do have the Yammy M200  and  Elecom CH2000 coming in though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is unacceptable for how much these cost. I hope these guys realize this and fix whatever QC problems they are having.
  
 You know I can't recall too many phones where I actually preferred the open box sound over a burned in one. This one might be it but to be fair it had a way to go before it was fully burned in. I am very curious to know how it will turn out as the clarity and balance is very great on these phones.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Ya it is unacceptable for how much these cost. I hope these guys realize this and fix whatever QC problems they are having.
> 
> You know I can't recall too many phones where I actually preferred the open box sound over a burned in one. This one might be it but to be fair it had a way to go before it was fully burned in. I am very curious to know how it will turn out as the clarity and balance is very great on these phones.


 
 bummer dudes! i am burning in the A71 and no shorting problems so far≥ the open box sound was quite delicious and
 up to about 50 hours burn in, with some sibilance disappearing and bass rounding out...very LIVE sound with expansive
 soundstage and fast transients and remarkable vocals... hope they hold up... let us know Fidue customer service 
 responds to your return and qc issues. thanks!


----------



## jant71

drbluenewmexico said:


> bummer dudes! i am burning in the A71 and no shorting problems so far≥ the open box sound was quite delicious and
> up to about 50 hours burn in, with some sibilance disappearing and bass rounding out...very LIVE sound with expansive
> soundstage and fast transients and remarkable vocals... hope they hold up... let us know Fidue customer service
> responds to your return and qc issues. thanks!


 
  
 Doubt the A71 will have an issue, just the hybrid. Curious to tips and gear pairing for your impression. Oh and maybe more about the bass rounding out/midbass amount behavior. I have a $15 ebay credit to use by the 22nd and I could use it on these or the FXH/FXT. Like what I'm hearing on these with the vocals and memory wire implementation. Fast transients/good PRaT and a big stage also a plus


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Ya it is unacceptable for how much these cost. I hope these guys realize this and fix whatever QC problems they are having.
> 
> You know I can't recall too many phones where I actually preferred the open box sound over a burned in one. This one might be it but to be fair it had a way to go before it was fully burned in. I am very curious to know how it will turn out as the clarity and balance is very great on these phones.


 
  
 Where did you and Eric purchased these from?  Amazon US?


----------



## Dsnuts

I always try n buy from Amazon when I can. Just in case of these type of situations. I will get my money back and Amazon gets back their bunk earphones.


----------



## doctorjazz

Y'kNow, I've had dropouts occasionally from the right, attributed and it to poor connection from dx90 to amp. Have to pay attention to connection of cable to iem and see if that is what I was hearing. Would be wild if we all had the same problem. I got mine from Amazon, makes it easier if there is a problem.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> I always try n buy from Amazon when I can. Just in case of these type of situations. I will get my money back and Amazon gets back their bunk earphones.


 
  
 So you don't want to give it another chance, uh?  Wonder if amazon seller has a bad batch or something, cause I don't remember people who bought it from Penonaudio having any issues.


----------



## Carlsan

I bought my A83's from the sight that shall not be named, they seem fine to me, haven't noticed anything odd.


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> So you don't want to give it another chance, uh?  Wonder if amazon seller has a bad batch or something, cause I don't remember people who bought it from Penonaudio having any issues.


 
 Probably an excuse to save their money towards the new announcements of the jvc and audio technica products, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would like another crack at em but QC issues should not happen on almost $300 earphones. The sound tuning is awesome but hearing the bass driver rattle like that is a first for me. Driver flex I can deal with but bass rattle is another story. You want to talk about annoying. Lol. I can't count just how many earphones I have put into my ears and I don't remember ever having a loose driver issue on any one of them. I was not kidding when I said it sounds just like a cheapo bass sub encased in an old Honda. It sounds just like it on the left side only. A loose panel rattle when low notes are hit. I didn't notice this on the fist day I heard them and I wasn't using the usual drum n bass for burn in either. It clearly got worse as time progressed.
  
 There is better QC on the $8 Philips SHE3580 earphones is my point. .
  
 I can spend $20 more and get a new Fidelio X2. Or use that money for a new ATH- MDR7 which I am very much looking forward to. I am impressed with the sound tuning for Fidue. Not so impressed with the quality of the earphones however. After my experience it kinda soured the A83 for me. It could be an isolated case but it is kinda weird that ericps sound cut out on his and mine had QC issues.
  
 I think if you get a good one they are a heck of a deal for the sound but you better hope nothing goes wrong on em.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got them on the burn in rack, pull them off in a bit and see if the connection to the headphone is an issue. Would be sad if they need to go back, been liking them.
On another front, anyone have any information on the Crowdfunding 1946 Ears offer. Some of the offers are better than others, the ones listed as 1964 ears are not as discounded as the other ones. Did 1964 Ears make all of them? Why are similar headphones, similar # of drivers and description, sold at different prices depending on whether the 1964 Ears is listed as the Brand? (I have 1964 Ears, probably not as good in 2014 as they were in 1964, but holding up OK. Was lots of great ear candy on radio and LP's in 1964, the beginning of the flood of great stuff that came out over the next 15 years or so).


----------



## sfwalcer

^
... best to audition spendy stuff like that first before putting all my cookies into a jar. 
  
 Too many great 'ish is hittin' the fan of late and none is cheap enough to play around with. Need to let the dust settle a bit 1st. :  )


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> I would like another crack at em but QC issues should not happen on almost $300 earphones. The sound tuning is awesome but hearing the bass driver rattle like that is a first for me. Driver flex I can deal with but bass rattle is another story. You want to talk about annoying. Lol. I can't count just how many earphones I have put into my ears and I don't remember ever having a loose driver issue on any one of them. I was not kidding when I said it sounds just like a cheapo bass sub encased in an old Honda. It sounds just like it on the left side only. A loose panel rattle when low notes are hit. I didn't notice this on the fist day I heard them and I wasn't using the usual drum n bass for burn in either. It clearly got worse as time progressed.
> 
> There is better QC on the $8 Philips SHE3580 earphones is my point. .
> 
> ...


 
  
 My blue TTPOD T1-E has started to do this in the right ear in the past couple or few weeks. Major bummer... I feel your sentiment Ds; It ruins EVERYTHING. Only if I turn it down some does it correct itself, but mine is getting worse. I need to post this experience in the T1-E thread as well.
  
 My SHE3590 has lasted me over a good year to year & a half!
  
 Point is I'm hesitant to try them with a couple sour experiences now... :/


----------



## mochill

Buy from penonaudio... You'll have 1 year warranty.


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> Buy from penonaudio... You'll have 1 year warranty.


 
 True dat but the exchange process is tedious to say the least. Unless you pay a hefty fee for expedited shipping ofcourse


----------



## mochill

Side note  I just ordered the fidue a71 with express shipping


----------



## dweaver

Well guys I hate to say it but the Z7 might be an end game headphone for me. The more I use it the more I don't want to use anything else. I am hoping to be able to review the Z5 (waiting for an e-mail response from Sony PR in Canada, they did actually respond to my initial inquiry!). It would great to know if the Z5 is basically an IEM version of the Z7. If it is I could see a few people in this thread getting one and simply bowing out of the buy a new IEM a month club for a while and for some maybe just call it their end game IEM.


----------



## Retrias

the z7 is very endgame like for me as well , while the z5 doesnt really impress , i like the 334 or partere better as the "end all be all" of iems


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> Well guys I hate to say it but the Z7 might be an end game headphone for me. The more I use it the more I don't want to use anything else. I am hoping to be able to review the Z5 (waiting for an e-mail response from Sony PR in Canada, they did actually respond to my initial inquiry!). It would great to know if the Z5 is basically an IEM version of the Z7. If it is I could see a few people in this thread getting one and simply bowing out of the buy a new IEM a month club for a while and for some maybe just call it their end game IEM.


 
 ^
 Hate to break the news to ya, but in this crazy hobby there is no such thing as an "ENDGAME" anything..... cuz.
... endgame ends when the newest next BIG thing is released.
  
 So enjoy your temporary hiatus meng.


----------



## grizzlybeast

sfwalcer said:


> dweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys I hate to say it but the Z7 might be an end game headphone for me. The more I use it the more I don't want to use anything else. I am hoping to be able to review the Z5 (waiting for an e-mail response from Sony PR in Canada, they did actually respond to my initial inquiry!). It would great to know if the Z5 is basically an IEM version of the Z7. If it is I could see a few people in this thread getting one and simply bowing out of the buy a new IEM a month club for a while and for some maybe just call it their end game IEM.
> ...



Lol


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> Well guys I hate to say it but the Z7 might be an end game headphone for me. The more I use it the more I don't want to use anything else. I am hoping to be able to review the Z5 (waiting for an e-mail response from Sony PR in Canada, they did actually respond to my initial inquiry!). It would great to know if the Z5 is basically an IEM version of the Z7. If it is I could see a few people in this thread getting one and simply bowing out of the buy a new IEM a month club for a while and for some maybe just call it their end game IEM.[/quotre]
> Congrats, but....heard THAT before (may even have said it), we'll see.....(insert evil laugh here)


----------



## doctorjazz

Oh, as an update, don't think I have the same build problems as Erick10 and DS, played with the wires to try to get the noise, didn't happen. Sorry about your problems guys


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Oh, as an update, don't think I have the same build problems as Erick10 and DS, played with the wires to try to get the noise, didn't happen. Sorry about your problems guys


 
  
 Are you talking about A83?


----------



## mochill

Yes he is


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Yes he is


 

 Just making sure cause I think they both also got IM03


----------



## mochill

http://kakaku.com/item/K0000713153/

Whose biting


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup, A83


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mochill said:


> Side note  I just ordered the fidue a71 with express shipping


 
 good move mochill.  note that they sound good out of the box but shine
 better after about 60 hrs breaking and counting,   not so good amped out of
 C5 but shine directly out of DX90 or iPad... searching for right amp dac for them
 now....and they fit better for me upside down and up, not going down over the
 ears like they were designed for, but thats just me perhaps...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grizzlybeast said:


> Lol


 
 well illustrated headphone mania graphic!! kudos!


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%AC%E3%83%B3%E3%83%A1%E3%82%BF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-ATH-MSR7-GM/dp/B00OTADUJA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0TGG0JAXS97KPQAG8YXG
  
 Release day is almost here, who here feels impatient enough to buy the non ltd version at the moment?
  
  
 Or would you guys rather wait until February of next year to buy it in the US like twister6 stated?
  
 I might just bite if the ltd falls in price...


----------



## DannyBai

That's a hefty fee for the ltd. I like the silver/brown better anyway.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> That's a hefty fee for the ltd. I like the silver/brown better anyway.


 
 Yup, and I don't see it lowering if amazon doesn't stock it.


----------



## Shawn71

Meelectronic's 11:11 deal.......$11 offer on HT21 & Kidjamz HPs.... 

 http://www.meelec.com/category_s/418.htm?utm_source=MEElectronics+Newsletter&utm_campaign=4d2074979a-MEElectronics_11112014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_56d6302509-4d2074979a-5367149


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

vwinter said:


> Anyone getting in on any of the new JVC action? FXH30, FXT200, FX1100?


 
  
 Yes! I just ordered the FXT200 from pricejapan.
  
 I have high hopes for these, but hopefully not too high.


----------



## nihontoman

wnuwk siphon said:


> Yes! I just ordered the FXT200 from pricejapan.
> 
> I have high hopes for these, but hopefully not too high.


 

 link please. I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

nihontoman said:


> link please. I can't seem to find it...


 
  
Here you go. I think it was added today when I mailed them about it.


----------



## nihontoman

wnuwk siphon said:


> Here you go. I think it was added today when I mailed them about it.


 
  
  
 thanks. came out about 200$. I think I;m gonna wait till it is available on ebay or something


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

nihontoman said:


> thanks. came out about 200$. I think I;m gonna wait till it is available on ebay or something


 
  
 Yeah, I got them for $187 shipped.


----------



## EuphonicArin

GUYS, GUYS, THE ZMF'S ARRIVED!!! PICS COMING WITHIN THE HOUR!!!


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-%E3%82%AC%E3%83%B3%E3%83%A1%E3%82%BF%E3%83%AA%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-ATH-MSR7-GM/dp/B00OTADUJA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0TGG0JAXS97KPQAG8YXG
> 
> Release day is almost here, who here feels impatient enough to buy the non ltd version at the moment?
> 
> ...




I am so tempted by this, you don't even know.....

Conversion rates aside I could have a pair here by next week.... That alone is very tempting to me


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> *I am so tempted by this, you don't even know*.....
> 
> Conversion rates aside I could have a pair here by next week.... *That alone is very tempting to me*


 
 Hehehe, what if I told you that...
  
 I just ordered it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Gunmetal version, I so wanted the LTD.
  
 But .....one day. I'll buy the LTD.


----------



## DannyBai

You see the price of the ltd version is only slightly more now?


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> You see the price of the ltd version is only slightly more now?


 
 yup, $10 more.
  
 I'm saving those $10.


----------



## DannyBai

I think I'll wait until it says it's in stock and grab one. Maybe wait and see if prices drop a little. I see the FXT200ltd went up in price since preorder. No sign of the regular version yet either. The FXH30 went up in price too.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> yup, $10 more.
> 
> I'm saving those $10.




I've paid more for tips than that so if I buy it's going to be the LTDs....

Someone talk me out of it! Please?


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> I've paid more for tips than that so if I bu, it's going to be the LTDs....
> 
> Someone talk me out of it! Please?


 
 If you purchase the ltd and not the gunmetal
  
 You won't get any brown pads for your headphone. Brown makes headphones look delicious when paired with a grey body!
  
  
 That's all I've got. I kind of regret buying the gunmetal.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> If you purchase the ltd and not the gunmetal
> 
> You won't get any brown pads for your headphone. Brown makes headphones look delicious when paired with a grey body!
> 
> ...




You can still cancel the pre-order. Smexy red or $10!?


----------



## RedJohn456

exesteils said:


> I've paid more for tips than that so if I buy it's going to be the LTDs....
> 
> Someone talk me out of it! Please?


 
  
 Just think of how long it would take to exchange the headphone if something goes wrong down the line  That should be reason enough lol, best to wait for local dealers + warranty support imho.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> You can still cancel the pre-order. Smexy red or $10!?




Smexy red, a thousand times smexy red.

Problem, I have already been charged and cannot cancel! Woe is me...


----------



## vlenbo

redjohn456 said:


> Just think of how long it would take to exchange the headphone if something goes wrong down the line  That should be reason enough lol, best to wait for local dealers + warranty support imho.




This, and you're heading to Singapore right? 

I've read that Singapore will be cheaper and you can still purchase the ltds!


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> This, and you're heading to Singapore right?
> 
> I've read that Singapore will be cheaper and you can still purchase the ltds!





I head down early December, and preorders for them should be popping up pretty soon. My chances of getting a LTD dwindles by the day here, I would reckon.

I'll try contacting E1 or Jaben to see if I can snag a preorder myself later.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> I head down early December, and preorders for them should be popping up pretty soon. My chances of getting a LTD dwindles by the day here, I would reckon.
> 
> I'll try contacting E1 or Jaben to see if I can snag a preorder myself later.



Good luck you smart headfier.

my impatience cost me, darn it all


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Good luck you smart headfier.
> 
> my impatience cost me, darn it all




FYI The LTD is only 27880 yen on Cdjapan. Even with shipping, I could have it for under $250.....


My mouse has been hovering over the PayPal button for awhile now.


----------



## nihontoman

prices gone up since the preorder? hmmm, I've got a feeling I've seen this before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 just about any JDM headphones did that. I had to wait for about a month and a half for my xb90ex to come down in price...


----------



## k1n0n3

Anyone else see the similiraty (complete rip off) between ATH-MSR7 and MDR-1/10 ? Especially silver/brown.

Kind of a shame


----------



## sfwalcer

k1n0n3 said:


> Anyone else see the similiraty (complete rip off) between ATH-MSR7 and MDR-1/10 ? Especially silver/brown.
> 
> Kind of a shame


 

 ^
 Plus those ATH looks much more ugly tbh. Sony gots the style down like a BOSS, but i hope ATH has the leg up on the sound. LoL
  
 Yeppp kinda a shame that they copied Sony but didn't make it look better. : P


----------



## k1n0n3

I just purchased a pair of MDR-1A and loving them so far. From the early impressions on the MSR7s sounds as they may be brighter/lacking in bass compared to the Sony's, but I have made no comparisons myself so please don't quote me. 
I think ATH have been lazy with their styling for quite sometime, a while back they had some of the most striking and interesting designs (and the sound to back it up)


----------



## sfwalcer

k1n0n3 said:


> *I just purchased a pair of MDR-1A and loving them so far*. From the early impressions on the MSR7s sounds as they may be brighter/lacking in bass compared to the Sony's, but I have made no comparisons myself so please don't quote me.
> I think ATH have been lazy with their styling for quite sometime, a while back they had some of the most striking and interesting designs (and the sound to back it up)


 
 ^
 Oh so THAT's the REAL reason for your post. 
  
 Fan bois will be fan bois. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All of them are too rich for my blood anways MSRP wise. But D"YAM do those MDR-1As look sexcee and had always wanted one since the original MDR-1Rs esp. in brown. So sad to find out that they were just meh in sound, so this new edition would make up for it. Though it doesn't seem to be THAT spectacular as well so.....

 Can't wait for your take on both of the Sonys and ATHs.


----------



## Exesteils

Tbh I don't really care who they copy and long as the sound is good. The MDR-1R /MKII was pretty meh, and even their Z7 flagship is nothing special. Seems like Sony's been trying too hard to cater to both the average consumer and audiophiles because that's where I'm seeing their current line of products, somewhere in between but no real place to belong.

I've heard the CKRs and they have a much more focused direction on their sound and targeted buyers. If the MSR7 is on the same line then it would be at least be better than what Sony managed with their last line of portables.


----------



## k1n0n3

I mentioned in the MDR-1A thread: I purchased the 1R on day one, returned them the next day, thats how disappointed I was. The 1As are a different animal. 
I have owned and tried headphones from most brands in a variety of prices, so def no fanboi although I understand you were half joking. 
On a side note, remember the MDR-700DJ ? That design style was the first of its kind and has been copied ever since. If people spent as much money back then as they do nowadays on headphones (especially the youth), those 700s would've been the "beats" of their time.
I have had plenty of ATH headphones, and am just saddened by the copying, not only do they lack in (original) styling, but also comfort (from experience with prior models). 
I applaud new design every time, such as the Pioneer HDJ-2000, Senn HD8, etc.
Sorry if I am derailing, I will shut up now.


----------



## vlenbo

k1n0n3 said:


> I mentioned in the MDR-1A thread: I purchased the 1R on day one, returned them the next day, thats how disappointed I was. The 1As are a different animal.
> I have owned and tried headphones from most brands in a variety of prices, so def no fanboi although I understand you were half joking.
> On a side note, remember the MDR-700DJ ? That design style was the first of its kind and has been copied ever since. If people spent as much money back then as they do nowadays on headphones (especially the youth), those 700s would've been the "beats" of their time.
> I have had plenty of ATH headphones, and am just saddened by the copying, not only do they lack in (original) styling, but also comfort (from experience with prior models).
> ...


 
 I'd rather you ramble on with your rant at the company's face.
  
 That'll get something done at least. But you have the privilege of ranting here as well. Don't know if the company gives two cares.
  
 I do agree that the style had been blatantly ripped off.
  
  
 The black and red look beautiful. I only bought the gunmetal to see how brown and grey look like in person, but they may be uglier than the sonys.
  
@sfwalcer
 There are also pictures that don't do the aesthetics justice, so it doesn't matter unless you see it in person. Do you want the z7s instead? I hear they're beautiful and comfortable, totally worth the $700. 
  
 Joking aside, the same problem lies on Audio technica as a company who should have produced great in-ears like the ck10s. The ckr series is not a copy however, as I could not find an in-ear that resembles its weird shape.
  
 In the headphone world however, the audio technica lineups do copy other brands (i.e. re700 copied fidelo l1's appearance).
  
 I care more about sonic performance though, so if they could get away with the looks, then good enough for me. Disappointing yes, but what if it is a better sounding sony? The sony xba-h3s have been the biggest disappointment of the year due to its price point.
  
 It's worth $150 to my ears. So do the ckr9s. They both have to stay at that range of price if they want attention. I already mentioned this to AT japan with the help of a generous headfier and have yet to hear more from the matter.
  
 If no message had been relayed by Audio technica, then heck, I'll try again so they can stop putting their damn fingers up their butts when creating a great quality headphone in appearance and sound.


----------



## sfwalcer

k1n0n3 said:


> I mentioned in the MDR-1A thread: I purchased the 1R on day one, returned them the next day, thats how disappointed I was. The 1As are a different animal.
> I have owned and tried headphones from most brands in a variety of prices, so def no fanboi although I understand you were half joking.
> On a side note, remember the MDR-700DJ ? That design style was the first of its kind and has been copied ever since. If people spent as much money back then as they do nowadays on headphones (especially the youth), those 700s would've been the "beats" of their time.
> I have had plenty of ATH headphones, and am just saddened by the copying, not only do they lack in (original) styling, but also comfort (from experience with prior models).
> ...


 
 ^
 Good to hear you're diggin' dem MDR-1As that much. Might even be tempted to pick up a set when their prices drop.
  
 Since it's Sony, ATH, JVC which releases a schiit load of gears each years so......
  
 Will see where the hype on those leads then. No rush. :  )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh and rant aways meng, it's good to hear a honest opinion. These mofos has to deal with my damn negative Nancy rants all the tyme anyways so they are used to it by now. : P


  
  


vlenbo said:


> And instead ramble on about your rant here instead of screaming it at the company's face.
> 
> I do agree that the style had been blatantly ripped off.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 All those Sonys would be more temping if THEY WEREN'T SO DAMN expensive. Esp. for a Z5s sigh. Oh well lets see if they hype on those are really worth their MSRP.
  
 Yeppp i would put these CKR9s on the same level as the Sony H3s with the H3s slightly ahead due to it's super tweeter for their treble. These CKR9s are damn smooth on the treble as well, no sign of harshness/ sibilance from their treble for me. Harshness of them seems to come from the mids mo'.
  
 For $100-$125 i might be tempted to pick these up. Look on the bright side, at least these CKR9s weren't as disappointing/ underwhelming as ther Fostex TE-05s. LMAO At least these ATHs bests those overpriced Fostex.


----------



## mochill

http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66&product_id=83

Looks like the ckr9 to me?


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Good to hear you're diggin' dem MDR-1As that much. Might even be tempted to pick up a set when their prices drop.
> 
> Since it's Sony, ATH, JVC which releases a schiit load of gears each years so......
> ...


 
 Exactly, that's what has me cringing in a fetal position.
  
 They have potential, but I'd rather purchase the a3s to compare against the h3s over the z5s any day.
  
 I agree with your comment, the tweeter of the h3s as I stated had a little more resolving detail than the ckrs, so they're equally matched despite the differences of drivers and their designs. Glad the treble is holding up well for you, looks like  it is just the upper mids, as I sometimes find that annoying too. It doesn't bother me as much as other people, so I find the timbre spot on.
  
 Good point, the fostex were...interesting. I almost bought them too, but the ckr9s came around and I had to try them out. So at least audio technica is making SOME progress.
  


mochill said:


> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66&product_id=83
> 
> Looks like the ckr9 to me?


  
 mochill, jant71 beat you to the punch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank you for posting it though, people haven't been talking much about it...
  
  
 It's still something I have in mind of trying. It might be better than the ckrs for all I know.
  
 Too expensive, lower it to $150.


----------



## Exesteils

I agree. Both the new Sony flagships are not worth their MSRP. The Z5 is far from a $700, hardly even $300 if we're using the same pricing scheme as the rest of their products.


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> I agree. Both the new Sony flagships are not worth their MSRP. The Z5 is far from a $700, hardly even $300 if we're using the same pricing scheme as the rest of their products.


 

 ^
 Not according to this dood. LMAO
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/2115#post_10989219
  
 But he turned fast after he got them by stating that the $100+ upgrade cable/ Sonys new $1000 dac/amp was what he heard in his initial audition and that the Z5 by themselves didn't sound as good as his 1st go around. So this begs the question did you have Sonys nut$$$$o combo to pair with before you made your final judgement on those Z5s.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Not according to this dood. LMAO
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/2115#post_10989219
> 
> But he turned fast after he got them by stating that the $100+ upgrade cable/ Sonys new $1000 dac/amp was what he heard in his initial audition and that the Z5 by themselves didn't sound as good as his 1st go around. So this begs the question did you have Sonys nut$$$$o combo to pair with before you made your final judgement on those Z5s.




Indeed I did. In a very quiet environment supplied by a local audio seller instead of the noisy Sony store they call a showroom.

The Z7 running full balanced with the PHA-3 and Kimber cables out of the Ak120II.

The Z5 running out of the PHA-3 as is, and the Meier Corda Quickstep. 

I actually spent a little more time on the Z7 due to how comfortable and easy to listen it was. The Z5 didn't even last 5mins


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Indeed I did. In a very quiet environment supplied by a local audio seller instead of the noisy Sony store they call a showroom.
> 
> The Z7 running full balanced with the PHA-3 and Kimber cables out of the Ak120II.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 LMAO 5mins. TroLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!
  
 Think this song pretty much sums it up. : P
... dat intro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 At least give them 30mins meng outta' pure respect for the beloved Sony.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LMAO 5mins. TroLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!
> 
> Think this song pretty much sums it up. : P
> ...




Eh... I love Sony. My phone, TV, tablet are all from them. But it is because I am a fan that I cannot lie to myself when I say that these 2 Z "Flagships" are anything but spectacular. I know what they are capable of, with the XBA series and their many legendary old products. This is not the successor to the R10 they hailed it as. Decent? Sure. Good? To those the sound fits, of course. 

Worth the asking price? The Z7, maybe, in Japan. The Z5? Drop it to $300 with extra accessories.


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> *Eh... I love Sony. My phone, TV, tablet are all from them. But it is because I am a fan that I cannot lie to myself when I say that these 2 Z "Flagships" are anything but spectacular. Decent? Sure. Good? To those the sound fits, of course.
> 
> Worth the asking price? The Z7, maybe, the Z5? Drop it to $300 with extra accessories.*


 
 Exactly, I totally agree.
  
 I so wanted the xperia z3 so bad, but have been put off for a while as the company's cellular band doesn't support verizon.
  
 Yet, the appeal of that phone is great, so are their tablets. My family have two sony TVs that I enjoy using.
  
 I have an xba-h3 that sounds above average for the current pricing standard. How can they not over achieve and set a standard with the z5 for the price they're offering that "flagship product?"


----------



## Exesteils

Slight edit to my post to get my point across


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> Eh... I love Sony. My phone, TV, tablet are all from them. But it is because I am a fan that I cannot lie to myself when I say that these 2 Z "Flagships" are anything but spectacular. I know what they are capable of, with the XBA series and their many legendary old products. This is not the successor to the R10 they hailed it as. Decent? Sure. Good? To those the sound fits, of course.
> 
> Worth the asking price? The Z7, maybe, in Japan. The Z5? Drop it to $300 with extra accessories.


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> Exactly, I totally agree.
> 
> I so wanted the xperia z3 so bad, but have been put off for a while as the company's cellular band doesn't support verizon.
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Great stuff. Thanks for the hype check from all the crazy talk from those other doods. I actually wouldn't mind paying $300 for those Z5........ a guy can dream can't he. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Forget about dusty Sony, Vivo is messing with some serious super slim innovation!!!
 http://www.gsmarena.com/vivo_teases_375mm_thick_x5_max_explains_how_it_got_so_thin-news-10199.php
  
 I am just concerned about battery life. haha But Vivo has got a rep of making audiophile quality phones and gears, so take THAT stupid meizu with your lame sauce stuff!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Man and i once had hope that meizu would up apple in their own game and become a REAL innovator but guess they will forever be known as a "copy cat" with the stuff they releases. Sigh.

 They have so much potential yet always does stupid schittt just like Sony and their piss poor decisions of not listening to what customers TRULY want.


----------



## Ap616

vlenbo said:


> Exactly, I totally agree.
> 
> *I so wanted the xperia z3 so bad, but have been put off for a while as the company's cellular band doesn't support verizon.*
> 
> Yet, the appeal of that phone is great, so are their tablets. My family have two sony TVs that I enjoy using.




Oh my gosh, you feel my freaking pain. Thank you! I wanted it too. The Z"2"v is a joke design wise... I wanted the Z"3", but can't get a T-Mobile or other international version of course since they don't support certain Verizon LTE bands. I'll wait I guess to get something I want since I am buying unsubsidized. Instead, I'm stuck waiting with my now incessantly audio lagging(and other lag) Droid RAZR MAXX HD waiting for Sony's next phone to come out on Verizon.

*sigh* End rant...


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> Great stuff. Thanks for the hype check from all the crazy talk from those other doods. I actually wouldn't mind paying $300 for those Z5........ a guy can dream can't he.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The vivo does appear promising.
  
 The battery better incorporate a 3200 mah capacity... and that mediatek octocore better be as fast as the current competition.....
  
 Other than that, it looks appealing, and meizu also caught my attention. Until I found out that their latest phone's performance is laughable...
  


ap616 said:


> Oh my gosh, you feel my freaking pain. Thank you! I wanted it too. The Z"2"v is a joke design wise... I wanted the Z"3", but can't get a T-Mobile or other international version of course since they don't support certain Verizon LTE bands. I'll wait I guess to get something I want since I am buying unsubsidized. Instead, I'm stuck waiting with my now incessantly audio lagging(and other lag) Droid RAZR MAXX HD waiting for Sony's next phone to come out on Verizon.
> 
> *sigh* End rant...


 
 I thought I was one of those rare people who became enslaved by verizon. I don't know if it is a good thing you're feeling the same pain, but your'e welcome!
  
 Yeah, the z2 is alright, the z3 is where it used to be at...


----------



## Ap616

vlenbo said:


> I thought I was one of those rare people who became enslaved by verizon. I don't know if it is a good thing you're feeling the same pain, but you're welcome!
> 
> Yeah, the z2 is alright, the z3 is where it used to be at...




I think we are pretty rare on this forum lol. But I may be more rare  as I still have a relatively cheap grandfathered unlimited data plan and Verizon has the best service for my area of course. Also I am part of my dad's plan right now as I am not too old... So ample reasons not to drop it. Just wish the Z3 would come out on Verizon or Z4.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Oh my gosh, you feel my freaking pain. Thank you! I wanted it too. The Z"2"v is a joke design wise... I wanted the Z"3", but can't get a T-Mobile or other international version of course since they don't support certain Verizon LTE bands. I'll wait I guess to get something I want since I am buying unsubsidized. Instead, I'm stuck waiting with my now incessantly audio lagging(and other lag) Droid RAZR MAXX HD waiting for Sony's next phone to come out on Verizon.
> 
> *sigh* End rant...


 

 ^
 Pheeeeeeeeeeeew THANK GOD i was never a Sony fan boi, though i have always liked their designs and stuff. Already discussed this reason of the downfall of Sony in my thread, but yeah....
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/960
  
 Apple basically took what Sony was doing back in the dayz with their own proprietary cable and all and upped them a GOOD one with their own ecosystem/ UI that actually WORKS!!! It is pretty obvious that what multi-national asian corporations are severely lacking is the software UI/design experience. Just looks at the dated 90s UI Sony just tossed into their new A15/A17 walkman flagships!!! Are you serious what age are we in. LMAO Their flagship ZX1 seems to be pretty lacking compared to modern smartphones as well even though it is android based and even sound quality wise ain't even up to snuff.
  
 Guess this is why once giants such as Nokia and Sony are always playing catchup these days (or dead in Nokias case) cuz they were wayyy too complacent in their "success" and was not willing to change accordingly to what the market really demands (which apple not only had the foresight but was able to influence what the market wanted ie; ipod/iphone/ipad) though it seems apple is going the same course as the once great Nokia/Sony post Jobs and is no longer leading the pack but is merely catching up these days. ie: big iphone6/+ and apple watch.
  
 Chinese companies are getting more serious with their releases in a lot of the different arenas as in the case of phones and audio gears so these big names better not be too cocky/complacent and up their game or else once GIANTS can fall REAL quick due to sudden market shifts/demands. Wonder what the next BIG THING will be that changes the market cuz smart watches don't seem to be that hot tbh. Smartphone market already seems over saturated/peaked just as the once thriving Big screen LCD TV market where once Sharp and others did so well and fell so hard recently.
  
 /random rants. : P


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Pheeeeeeeeeeeew THANK GOD i was never a Sony fan boi, though i have always liked their designs and stuff. Already discussed this reason of the downfall of Sony in my thread, but yeah....
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/960
> 
> Apple basically took what Sony was doing back in the dayz with their own proprietary cable and all and upped them a GOOD one with their own ecosystem/ UI that actually WORKS!!! It is pretty obvious that what multi-national asian corporations are severely lacking is the software UI/design experience. Just looks at the dated 90s UI Sony just tossed into their new A15/A17 walkman flagships!!! Are you serious what age are we in. LMAO Their flagship ZX1 seems to be pretty lacking compared to modern smartphones as well even though it is android based and even sound quality wise ain't even up to snuff.




If I get a Sony smartphone it will be one of my first Sony products actually. Those new iems from Sony do seem grossly overpriced though I haven't heard them.

I'm sure I have had a little other products over the years but nothing comes to mind. I just really like the design, waterproofing, silver-green color, and clean non featured-bloated UI/skin of the Z-line, mainly Z3. Oh, and battery life.
I'm gonna stay away from iOS and Windows. And I'm not really digging LG's design though I believe they have "caught up". Samsung phones... nope. I might end up going Motorola again or wait for Sony to come out with something better or on Verizon at least... I like Samsung's TVs, and they lead in LEDs along with LG mostly. Followed by Vizio and Sony I think. I do see Sony playing catch up though like you said, since they haven't really cared too much about the US phone market and such til now.


----------



## dweaver

I was hoping to review the Z5 but that's not going to happen. I did buy the Z7 and am enjoying the heck out of it. Is it worth the $700 I paid? To my ears ya it is, but I can see it not being good enough for a lot of people. I think it will depend on what you expecting from your headphone. The Z7 is designed to give you a large experience, not a detailed micro experience. Part of the large experience is listening at a louder volume without fatigue. In order to accomplish that Sony toned down the treble a bit and there is a slight drop in micro detail. For me though the treble and midrange is still much better than the XBA-H3 so my music still sounds alive and dynamic but non fatiguing which is quite a feat. I am now listening to my music for several hours at a time often forgetting I am even wearing a headphone and just getting lost in the music.


----------



## twister6

ap616 said:


> I think we are pretty rare on this forum lol. But I may be more rare  as I still have a relatively cheap grandfathered unlimited data plan and Verizon has the best service for my area of course. Also I am part of my dad's plan right now as I am not too old... So ample reasons not to drop it. Just wish the Z3 would come out on Verizon or Z4.




Count me in, another VZW slave lol! Stuck with CDMA phones and can't use any GSM goodies  Plus, I'm also grandfathered in with unlimited, so had to drop $700 on Note 4... Actually a great phone but had to optimize a hell out of it to take advantage of their 3200mah battery (I can't root, phone used for work as well). Might end up going with anker or zerolemon triple extended batts once it's out. 

But sound wise out of HO it's much better than Note 2. And now I'm testing Stance S1+ wireless headphones - these are awesome, a true audiophile quality wireless experience!!!


----------



## vlenbo

dweaver said:


> I was hoping to review the Z5 but that's not going to happen. I did buy the Z7 and am enjoying the heck out of it. Is it worth the $700 I paid? To my ears ya it is, but I can see it not being good enough for a lot of people. I think it will depend on what you expecting from your headphone. The Z7 is designed to give you a large experience, not a detailed micro experience. Part of the large experience is listening at a louder volume without fatigue. In order to accomplish that Sony toned down the treble a bit and there is a slight drop in micro detail. For me though the treble and midrange is still much better than the XBA-H3 so my music still sounds alive and dynamic but non fatiguing which is quite a feat. I am now listening to my music for several hours at a time often forgetting I am even wearing a headphone and just getting lost in the music.


 
 You're right, the headphone could be worth the money for people who enjoy it.
  
 The people who want to purchase the z7 won't have the same opportunities though, which makes the audiophile life frustrating.
  


twister6 said:


> Count me in, another VZW slave lol! Stuck with CDMA phones and can't use any GSM goodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 NOOOOO
  
 poor you as well. 
  
 But now we have another member in our ranks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, No GSM makes it a pain in the butt to even bother using the phones from verizon.
  
 That's a great phone you just bought, there should be no need for another one. I am holding onto my lg g2 (well, it's dead now) and may purchase an apple phone from verizon, but I seriously want something else...
  
 Maybe the new droid turbo or something...
  
 I tried anker, it was decent, almost great to the point where I could use my samsung galaxy s3 for two days!
  
 Nice, Note 4 didn't skimp on anything so far..


----------



## Ap616

twister6 said:


> Count me in, another VZW slave lol! Stuck with CDMA phones and can't use any GSM goodies  Plus, I'm also grandfathered in with unlimited, so had to drop $700 on Note 4... Actually a great phone but had to optimize a hell out of it to take advantage of their 3200mah battery (I can't root, phone used for work as well). Might end up going with anker or zerolemon triple extended batts once it's out.
> 
> But sound wise out of HO it's much better than Note 2. And now I'm testing Stance S1+ wireless headphones - these are awesome, a true audiophile quality wireless experience!!!




A fellow brother!! Haha
My mom is going to get a Note 4 coming from a crappy, old Droid 2 Global, subsidized because she isn't on unlimited anymore. 
For the major phone brands in the US, I would say I like Sony's, Motorola's, and HTC's designs and aesthetics mainly.


----------



## ozkan

ap616 said:


> A fellow brother!! Haha
> My mom is going to get a Note 4 coming from a crappy, old Droid 2 Global, subsidized because she isn't on unlimited anymore.
> For the major phone brands in the US, I would say I like Sony's, Motorola's, and HTC's designs and aesthetics mainly.


 
  
 Motorola Moto G has very good sound output from HO. Quite like it. When you pair it with something like E11K, it is amazing.


----------



## Shawn71

ap616 said:


> A fellow brother!! Haha
> My mom is going to get a Note 4 coming from a crappy, old Droid 2 Global, subsidized because she isn't on unlimited anymore.
> For the major phone brands in the US, I would say I like Sony's, Motorola's, and HTC's designs and aesthetics mainly.




No iPhone?.......:angry_face:


----------



## bhazard

Phones with high quality DACs and amps are gonna be the next big thing. They won't take off until more domestic brands start doing it (not just a few chinese flagships). At that point, DAPs will become redundant.
  
 The market could use a new $100-200 IEM or Full Size champion right now. Nothing really has grabbed my attention lately.


----------



## Ap616

ozkan said:


> Motorola Moto G has very good sound output from HO. Quite like it. When you pair it with something like E11K, it is amazing.



I know two brothers that have the G. It seems pretty good, SQ wise at least! I always thought Motorola has had pretty good SQ! Sony should with their Z3 as well.



shawn71 said:


> No iPhone?.......:angry_face:




No way man, I don't do Crapple...  They haven't really come out with anything impressive smartphone wise in a while anyway imho. But to each his own of course! 

Even if they do have good SQ... I don't want THAT simplistic of a UI/OS and to not be able to do all the things you can with the other OS(Windows and Blackberry need not apply), and not being subjected to a company that seemingly wants to control your life with their "superb" marketing. The fluidity of the less-taxing iOS is appealing though.

No, I'll stick with Android since I do more discreet things with my phone. But I just wish Verizon would come out with a phone I actually wanna drop 550-750 bucks on... lol


----------



## twister6

bhazard said:


> Phones with high quality DACs and amps are gonna be the next big thing. They won't take off until more domestic brands start doing it (not just a few chinese flagships). At that point, *DAPs will become redundant.*
> 
> The market could use a new $100-200 IEM or Full Size champion right now. Nothing really has grabbed my attention lately.


 
  
 just like point'n'shoot cameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  though I still use 4 year old Canon elph camera to take all of my review pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But here is something that made my head scratch in a direction of redundant DAPs.  Not hyping it up, but have been testing Pendulumic Stance S1+ full size wireless headphones and they are mind blowing!!!  Balanced reference detailed sound, great retrieval of details without overwhelming brightness or high peaks, and a wide/deep soundstage - all wireless with a help of BT4.0 with aptX codec.  30hrs of playback between 18hr internal rechargeable battery and 12hr 2xAAA addons ,can be used either or both.  Can also be used wired though need to crank up a volume from DAP due to EU sound limit standards (while not an issue connected directly from DAP).  Wireless sound of these S1+ is on par with Senns, Beyer, AT, only with an exception that bass is slightly north of neutral with great quality of details but lack of boost quantity.  My point, I was listening to a pair of full size wireless headphones while sitting on a couch and my source Note 4 was 45ft away on the table, and the sound was IDENTICAL to the same pair of headphones plugged into LO of X5 through E12A.  That was insane!  I would be very happy if I can get the same quality of wireless sound with IEMs, until then still looking...   But full size wireless audiophile performance is here, not the warm bass bloat from Dr Dre Beats or 50 Cent SMSAudio or even Sony... and you don't need to use DAP.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

bhazard said:


> *Phones with high quality DACs and amps are gonna be the next big thing*. They won't take off until more domestic brands start doing it (not just a few chinese flagships). At that point, DAPs will become redundant.
> 
> The market could use a new $100-200 IEM or Full Size champion right now. Nothing really has grabbed my attention lately.


 
  
Eh, no thanks. Can you imagine Apple unveiling iPhone 7 with HiRes audio? 

  


> Good evening. Are you all ready to make history tonight? I'm excited because I've dreamt of this very moment for the past four and a half years. At Apple, we like to think of ourselves as mavericks. Leaders, not followers. We're not content to rest on our laurels, and as our competitors have followed us - like lemmings - down a path that's resulted in thinner and thinner devices... Today, we say - no more.
> 
> Introducing iPhone 7. A marvel of passion and engineering. Jony Ive has flown worldwide to study ancient neolithic architecture and live amongst paupers. In those 3 years, all he could think of was thick cuts of steak, and these austere conditions have resulted in a fundamental shift in our design philosophy. We here at Apple, think austere is out and thick is in, and that change is reflected in iPhone's dramatically fattened profile, to a stunning 1.3 inches thick.
> 
> ...


 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love my iPhone lol


----------



## vwinter

idsynchrono_24 said:


> [COLOR=000000]Eh, no thanks. Can you imagine Apple unveiling iPhone 7 with HiRes audio?[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was awesome. Some of the lines are so on point with how it would actually be presented that a shiver went down my spine. It was like I was at the reveal. Numbers as whole sentences were just... dude.

You must've enjoyed that.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Eh, no thanks. Can you imagine Apple unveiling iPhone 7 with HiRes audio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


vwinter said:


> That was awesome. Some of the lines are so on point with how it would actually be presented that a shiver went down my spine. It was like I was at the reveal. Numbers as whole sentences were just... dude.
> 
> You must've enjoyed that.


 
 ^
... components are getting smaller with better performance so don't see why you would think an audiophile quality phone would be a brick nowadays and would cost THAT much. Apples phones are already damn good sounding from all the impressions so far and it's only an bit extra for them to go if they wanna do the whole "Hi-Res" thing. A&k is even mo' greedy than apple and this is reflected in their nutso boutique $2K and up prices. The audiophile market is still a niche hobby but if PONO and other Hi-Res trends gains more mainstream appeal don't count apple outta' it just yet. They acquire beats for a reason and classic itunes is crazy dated these days. Hi-Res being a gimmick or not if there is money in it, mofos will follow. Apples is pretty good at being a follower these days no??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Once they throw their weight and monies into whole Hi-Res thing, 'ish is gonna get interesting. Never say never just like their old "bigger screen" mentality. Crapple always ends up eating their crap they spew. 
  
 Hi-Res online streaming seems to be the next big thing cuz everything is in the clouds now, and most mofos have unlimited data so it's mo' convenient to stream music instead of buying it/ downloading it.  But i'll always be in the stone age with my DAP and my mp3s/flacs.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

sfwalcer said:


> Apples phones are already damn good sounding from all the impressions so far


 
  
 Exactly. That or you can be like Sony and just slap a HiRes label on a product and push out a player that measures worse than an iPhone in most respects. To be honest, after owning the Calyx M and Cowon Plenue, I could a give a **** about audiophile DAPs. I've got an iPhone 6 for my 320 AACs and a GO 450 for the rest.


----------



## vlenbo

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Exactly. *That or you can be like Sony and just slap a HiRes label on a product and push out a player that measures worse than an iPhone in most respects*. To be honest, after owning the Calyx M and Cowon Plenue, I could a give a **** about audiophile DAPs. I've got an iPhone 6 for my 320 AACs and a GO 450 for the rest.


 
 No thanks, give me the whole package of apple...
  
  
 I  still have to decide what would be better for the long run..
  
 a motorola turbo or an apple iphone 6 plus. If you have the plus, would you mind telling me how long your on screen performance is?
  
 I will not take less than 4-5 hours.


----------



## sfwalcer

idsynchrono_24 said:


> Exactly. That or you can be like *Sony and just slap a HiRes label on a product and push out a player that measures worse than an iPhone in most respects*. To be honest, after owning the Calyx M and Cowon Plenue, I could a give a **** about audiophile DAPs. I've got an iPhone 6 for my 320 AACs and a GO 450 for the rest.


 
  
 +


vlenbo said:


> No thanks, *give me the whole package* of apple...
> 
> 
> I  still have to decide what would be better for the long run..
> ...


 
 ^
 Sony is lame as schiit for that and i fully agree there. Like i be saying Sony is still VERY lacking in terms of software/ UI design wise cuz even their custom android skin looks terrible.
  
 If ONLY Crapple weren't so DAMN LAZY with their designs/ nickle and dime their products to death i would have gotten a iphone a long time ago. The latest iphone 6/+ from them is summed up in one word for me "uninspired".  Despite it seems to work well, the tech they used is dated as hell from their 8mp cam, small battery size AND BIG/THICK bezel (esp. on the + model LMAO), no dust/water proof even on their apple watch, to even their flash storage memory.
 http://blog.gsmarena.com/apple-switch-faulty-flash-storage-type-iphone-6-iphone-6-plus/
  
 You know damn right you ain't getting the most premium components for the premium prices they are asking for. When they FINALLY releases another game changer such as their iphone 4/S then they deserves some props cuz right now they are just milking their brand for all it's worth and is not even doing anything remotely interesting. Don't get me started on all the finger scanner crap, sigh. They have FOREVER pigeon holed themselves in that MASSIVE outdated bezel of theirs with that nonsense. The iphone 6+ size to screen ratio is the joke of the year. O.O
  
 http://www.gsmarena.com/jolla_will_announce_something_big_on_november_19-news-10214.php
 ^
 Lets see if jolla will bring something worthwhile from that disaster of a release of their overpriced 1st phone. LMAO


----------



## Shawn71

ap616 said:


> Even if they do have good SQ... I don't want THAT simplistic of a UI/OS and to not be able to do all the things you can with the other OS(Windows and Blackberry need not apply), and not being subjected to a company that seemingly wants to control your life with their "superb" marketing. The fluidity of the less-taxing iOS is appealing though.
> 
> No, I'll stick with Android since I do more discreet things with my phone. But I just wish Verizon would come out with a phone I actually wanna drop 550-750 bucks on... lol




Yes you agree that it has good SQ.... you really missed a point that it has a good resale value after your use & whenever you want to get rid off.....even after 2 yr contract! LoL..... my iP***e 7AP (audiophile version) is my current otg pro smartphone now....


----------



## DannyBai

FKA Twigs show tonight. Maybe I'll post a vid from my iPhone 6P tonight for all you haters.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> FKA Twigs show tonight. Maybe I'll post a vid from my iPhone 6P tonight for all you haters.


 

 ^
 DEWiTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! Let us bask in the full glory of dat schiity 8mp camera of theirs.


----------



## Ap616

shawn71 said:


> Yes you agree that it has good SQ.... you really missed a point that it has a good resale value after your use & whenever you want to get rid off.....even after 2 yr contract! LoL..... my iP***e 7AP (audiophile version) is my current otg pro smartphone now....




I just try to keep a balanced, mature, and legitimate view of products I don't even pull for. An open, teachable mind is a good way to approach learning and life in general, not always being cynical or critical. We have lots of critics in the world as everyone knows lol. And I have a lot to learn as I am only 21. Learning doesn't stop until the end of life on this earth.

That general stuff said, I have not heard the SQ of any Apple products, except some Touch briefly, which was nice and crisp. But many people say they have pretty good SQ, so it would be ignorant of me to assume they don't without trying it  Also, I don't know about their player's resale values, well besides iPhones on eBay or Swappa I guess... as I haven't owned any Apple products or bought into their ubiquitous ecosystem.



dannybai said:


> FKA Twigs show tonight. Maybe I'll post a vid from my iPhone 6P tonight for all you haters.




Haha. Sony Z4 better come to Verizon!!! If my phone can hold out that long...


----------



## Ap616

I still like Sony's UI sf.....  It's all preference for the individual, and it seems to work. People say it seems snappier opposed to other major Android manufacturers recently. I don't want the likes of TW or Sense to bog down the OS  Stock Android or Motorola's skin or the Sony(though haven't tried it yet) are my personal flavors of choice. Though I have read some complaints about the Turbo and no data during calls and the keyboard lag and some people's battery life already.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I still like Sony's UI sf.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Dood what do i know i still have a Nokia N9 dumbphone. 
  
 It just solely based on looks of the UI and their lamo icons of Sonys. haha
  
 Crapple use to have sexcee 3D lookin' icons which android tried the longest to copy, but now with their iOS8 it is flat, boring and ugly just like androids, sigh. That's why i will probably just get the iphone 4S and jailbreak it with iOS 6 with dem classic 3D icons and call it a day if there are no worthwhile phones being released of late. Plus you can easily bypass the internal amp of the iphone 4S by using and LOD cable such as the FiiO L9 unlike the new lightening plug. And also it looks sexcee as Fff with this new Oppo amp/dac. hoho
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/737787/oppo-to-reveal-pm-3-planar-magnetic-headphones-and-ha-2-portable-headphone-amplifier-at-rmaf
  




  




  




 ^
 Man i am buying my tech all wrong, going backwards instead hoho for dem CLASSICS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Makes for a sweet lookin' portable set up.


----------



## Shawn71

ap616 said:


> lol. And I have a lot to learn as I am only 21. Learning doesn't stop until the end of life on this earth.
> 
> That general stuff said, I have not heard the SQ of any Apple products, except some Touch briefly, which was nice and crisp. But many people say they have pretty good SQ, so it would be ignorant of me to assume they don't without trying it  Also, I don't know about their player's resale values, well besides iPhones on eBay or Swappa I guess... as I haven't owned any Apple products or bought into their ubiquitous ecosystem.
> Haha. Sony Z4 better come to Verizon!!! If my phone can hold out that long...




lol everbody is a learner learning unknown things,every sec....

And apple's sq and build is excellent but its just the inflated price.....


----------



## sfwalcer

shawn71 said:


> lol everbody is a learner learning unknown things,every sec....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Dats why you go for their older stuff like the 4S or Phone 5S cuz their new models ain't even THAT much better. Apple is giving planned obsolescence an run for their money. LMAO
  
 I might be able to get a 64gb 4S for free without any mandatory data plan on top with the 2yr contract, if so why not. Can use it as a slave player with that sweet Oppo HA-2 amp/dac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oldies are sometimes goodies if they past the test of tyme and the current stuff ain't even THAT much better.


----------



## Ap616

When sf laughs/types his laugh I guess, does it remind anyone of the Happy Mask Salesman from Zelda: Majora's Mask? 

Hahaha, I just realized this again. 
Anyone, or was that after most of people's time here?


----------



## Shawn71

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Dats why you go for their older stuff like the 4S or Phone 5S cuz their new models ain't even THAT much better. Apple is giving planned obsolescence an run for their money. LMAO
> 
> I might be able to get a 64gb 4S for free without any mandatory data plan on top with the 2yr contract, if so why not. Can use it as a slave player with that sweet Oppo HA-2 amp/dac. :veryevil:
> ...




I heard 4 is better than 4S,not sure tho.....but oldie goldie 3G,30GB classic (bono/U2 ver) is a long timer to me as they have the wolfy golfy dac besides my 120GB classic (CL) .....:tongue_smile:


----------



## Ap616

Sf, is this your laugh at 3:28 in this video  That's how I imagine it at least.

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh_FTxftlcI[/VIDEO]

On another note, the OST in this game is great!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> When sf laughs/types his laugh I guess, does it remind anyone of the Happy Mask Salesman from Zelda: Majora's Mask?
> 
> Hahaha, I just realized this again.
> Anyone, or was that after most of people's time here?


 
  
 +


ap616 said:


> Sf, is this your laugh at 3:28 in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 LMAO
  
 Ehhh so i sound THAT evil and manipulative huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SWEET!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... am rather flattered. HE HE HE  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


 ^
... EXCELLENT.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> LMAO
> 
> ...




I lol'd... Yes, I don't think many could pull off the Happy Mask Man laugh  The Mask Man really is a creepy dude though haha. One of my favorite games of all time!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I lol'd... Yes, I don't think many could pull off the Happy Mask Man laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Welp to be honest i normally just have this smug smile on my face most of the tyme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



... esp. when i am trollin' mofos. hoho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ^
 But i'll gladly add on a creepy side to it as well from now on. Thanks for all your invaluable feedback. :  )


----------



## DannyBai

The discovery thread hasn't been this active in awhile. Must have something to do with the masta troll.


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp to be honest i normally just have this smug smile on my face most of the tyme.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, what have I done!  haha


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> The discovery thread hasn't been this active in awhile. Must have something to do with the masta troll.


 

 ^
 You haven't posted this much in awhile, must have something to do with your iPhone 6P i mean iBend 6P. 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh hey Danny since you have had those JVC FX850 for quite some tyme now, how do they compare to your newly acquired/ beloved FIDUE Ayyy 83s???

 Give it to me straight meng, raw and uncensored bai!!! :  )


----------



## DannyBai

The jvc's are hard to beat still. They just have a very addicting sound but the A83's are so detailed and instrument placement is nice. Has a fun signature also. The A83's might be a better buy though since the bass isn't offensive at all.


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Oh no, what have I done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Don't encourage this tom_trollery meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh guess i should relay it here as well. Gots vlenbo's ATH CKR9s in for an audition and posted my impressions of 'em already: )
   
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/736315/review-audio-technica-ckr-9-experiencing-sound-reality/90#post_11044596


> ^
> First impressions is that they are a upgrade sonically to the ATH CKS1000. Height and width of the soundstage is impressive HUGE, much BIGGER sound with great crispness and clarity which renders the music in a very nuanced way due to the staging. Micro details are very good with good lushness and definition. Haven't tested it for sibilance or treble harshness but it seems not to be a problem from the 30mins i tested them out.
> 
> Now for the not so impressive. TIMBRE is kinda artificial sounding along with an artificially enhanced large soundstage. It just doesn't sound that natural to me for some reason. The crispness of the sound is a bit much, especially on my FiiO X5/C5 combo which seems to enhance the already pretty 3D/ crisp sound of the CKR9s even more, hence it makes my ears ring only after a short time of listening. There is a slight matellic tinge to their sound as well, akin to the older Sony XBA-3 (maybe in the mids of these CKR9s) which led to my artificial impression of them.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/736315/review-audio-technica-ckr-9-experiencing-sound-reality/90#post_11044692
  
 ^
 Had fun trollin' that thread last night. Trolled it REAL GUD!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> The jvc's are hard to beat still. They just have a very addicting sound but the A83's are so detailed and instrument placement is nice. Has a fun signature also. The A83's might be a better buy though since the bass isn't offensive at all.


 

 ^
 Hmmm those JVC woodies are only like $215 via a 3rd party in Amazon jpn which is kinda tempting but i still have my reserves for them for some reason despite they have had got great feedback from most buyers.
  
 Getting a Sony EX1000 in for an audition soon so will see how i like that sound siggy. But the recent impression of those being bass-lite has got me a bit worried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think i might hold it out a bit longer before i fully commit. haha
  
 Then Altones/KC06A will be in as well as those rockets............... soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Think we might have lost ekey boi. LMAO :  (
  
*edit*: those ATH CKS1000 above are your old sets by the way Danny.


----------



## DannyBai

The CKR's are better than the CKS1K's but the FX850 sounds better than the CKR's, IMO. I still really like the bass on the CKR's but vocals aren't doing it for me anymore since hearing something like the Fidue's. 

The EX1K's bass is amazing. Vocals are great too but make sure to filter your ears for that nasty treble.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> The CKR's are better than the CKS1K's but the FX850 sounds better than the CKR's, IMO. I still really like the bass on the CKR's but vocals aren't doing it for me anymore since hearing something like the Fidue's.
> 
> The EX1K's bass is amazing. Vocals are great too but make sure to filter your ears for that nasty treble.


 

 ^
 Yeah i can't listen to these CKR9 without treble EQed down at all esp. on my FiiO X5/Cayin C5 combo. Sounds wayyy too crisp, big and fatiguing and makes my ears ring only after like 15 mins.
 :  (
  
 Can only listen to them on my Clip+ EQed down but it's still a bit much at tymes. There is a nasty peak in their upper mids/treble somewhere which needs to be smoothed out fo' sho.
  
 Otherwise this is a great sounding set and their bass is damn nice with good texture and rumble to it as well now that i have listened to them more.
  
 For sure bests the old CKS1Ks, but what is this "EX1K's" you're talking about??? LoL
  
 Have to EQ down the treble on my Clip+ for those CKS1Ks as well. :  )
  
*edit*: N/M you're talking about those Sony EX1000s. haha


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Yeah i can't listen to these CKR9 without treble EQed down at all esp. on my FiiO X5/Cayin C5 combo. Sounds wayyy too crisp, big and fatiguing and makes my ears ring only after like 15 mins.
> :  (
> 
> ...


 
 So is it the treble or uppermids? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Treble lacks quite a bit, and the lower  treble needs some work imo. The uppermids are definitely forwarded.
  
 once I get my ckr9s back and had enough time with the new ath-msr7s, I'll probably tour the headphones as well...


----------



## Shawn71

dannybai said:


> The jvc's are hard to beat still. They just have a very addicting sound but the A83's are so detailed and instrument placement is nice. Has a fun signature also. The A83's might be a better buy though since the bass isn't offensive at all.




hows the fit? Is it not for everyone? The shell/earpiece seems to be bit larger......


----------



## EuphonicArin

Heyo Discov. Folks, Sorry for the lack of pics, life's been a tad busy
Alright, Alright, so, first impressions on the V1 ZMF's
Airy, airy, airy. These things are some of the airiest closed cans I've heard to date. And with a surprisingly analytical sound signature, with a slight edge more mids. They are just generally great at every genre I've thrown at them, and are AMAZING at gaming (as long as you plug the cable's in the right sides  ) in general. They've got heaps of detail and remind me of my HD800's in that fact. The Shure 1440 pads on these are the softest, most comfortable ear pads I've ever worn and the pilot head-pad is uber soft and holds all the heft of this set well on my (relatively strong) head. My favorite genre for these is Drum and Bass (or similar alternatives) because they play snares, hi-hats and synthe beats sooo well. There is slight roll-off that you can sense in very, very high tones (I've had the unfortunate luck to find this out when something I was programming ran a tone at an ultra-high frequency), think about 19khz or 18khz. These things are POWER CHOMPERS, fed them my receivers 1/4 inch output and pushed about a watt and a bit and these still sounded like they could take more. They tested well with my x3 and my Magni, but could only become so loud. Hopefully as soon as I get myself a new desk, I'll get myself a better amp to drive these off of. Aesthetically, the finish on the sidebars, and the carbon sidebars was quite good for a one-man job (with slight bits of the carbon sliders jutting very slightly) and the cables are excellently hefty and sturdy, with well built connectors. All-in-all these are my favorite closed 'phones I've had the privilege of owning.
I will test some burn-in on them later tomorrow and then possibly post results.

Big thanks to SF the masta troll for the RTJ2 album recommendation, schiit was great for testing PRAT and just overall was a BLAST.

One of my favorite tracks to test the bass freq.s was this track I found from an icelandic group:
[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqSgSffvFGU[/VIDEO]
I HIGHLY recommend looking into this album if you're into this track, it get's really weird from after it and it's a strangely beautiful weirdness

My sources were either my HD Music streamer II (best), Fiio X3 (second best), Pioneer something-and-a-rather reciever (was from late 2011, 3rd best) and my samsung galaxy s4 (worst, by a long shot).


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> So is it the treble or uppermids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Most likely the uppermids cuz tested my tracks for treble sibilance/ harshness and their highs are pretty gentle to my ears. Almost on par/ similar extension as the Sony H3s in that regards.
  
 Now that i mentioned it the Brainwavz S5 seems to have a similar of harshness as these CKR9's. Interesting.....
  
  
  


euphonicarin said:


> Heyo Discov. Folks, Sorry for the lack of pics, life's been a tad busy
> Alright, Alright, so, first impressions on the V1 ZMF's
> Airy, airy, airy. These things are some of the airiest closed cans I've heard to date. And with a surprisingly analytical sound signature, with a slight edge more mids. They are just generally great at every genre I've thrown at them, and are AMAZING at gaming (as long as you plug the cable's in the right sides  ) in general. They've got heaps of detail and remind me of my HD800's in that fact. The Shure 1440 pads on these are the softest, most comfortable ear pads I've ever worn and the pilot head-pad is uber soft and holds all the heft of this set well on my (relatively strong) head. My favorite genre for these is Drum and Bass (or similar alternatives) because they play snares, hi-hats and synthe beats sooo well. There is slight roll-off that you can sense in very, very high tones (I've had the unfortunate luck to find this out when something I was programming ran a tone at an ultra-high frequency), think about 19khz or 18khz. These things are POWER CHOMPERS, fed them my receivers 1/4 inch output and pushed about a watt and a bit and these still sounded like they could take more. They tested well with my x3 and my Magni, but could only become so loud. Hopefully as soon as I get myself a new desk, I'll get myself a better amp to drive these off of. Aesthetically, the finish on the sidebars, and the carbon sidebars was quite good for a one-man job (with slight bits of the carbon sliders jutting very slightly) and the cables are excellently hefty and sturdy, with well built connectors. All-in-all these are my favorite closed 'phones I've had the privilege of owning.
> I will test some burn-in on them later tomorrow and then possibly post results.
> ...


 
 ^
 Dood pics or IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. Same goes for those godly Senni HD800 of yours as well. Strange not sure if ZMF retuned his V1s but your set seems to sound VERY different from the set that i auditioned a lil' while back alone with the Madd Dog 3.2s. Hmmm......
... purple set to the left is the ZMF V1's, Red cable set in front is the Madd Dog 3.2, the other two are my custom Nickerfies. :  )


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Most likely the uppermids cuz tested my tracks for treble sibilance/ harshness and their highs are pretty gentle to my ears. Almost on par/ similar extension as the Sony H3s in that regards.
> 
> Now that i mentioned it the Brainwavz S5 seems to have a similar of harshness as these CKR9's. Interesting.....


 
 Alright, just making sure!
  
 If you want, I'll tour the msr7s for you to hear the headphone reality, but that will have to be after new years.
  
 Hope you and the gang whom I already gathered won't mind waiting.


----------



## EuphonicArin

sfwalcer said:


> vlenbo said:
> 
> 
> > So is it the treble or uppermids?
> ...



Alright SF, Guess I'll do a 4 am photo shoot, just for ya 

The HD800's, obviously

The ZMF's, Oh and to answer your question, the sound might be the result of me asking Zach if he could do the rewiring with silver cable, so that might be it.

Here's a pic of my two current favorites side by side.


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> The jvc's are hard to beat still. They just have a very addicting sound but the A83's are so detailed and instrument placement is nice. Has a fun signature also. The A83's might be a better buy though since the bass isn't offensive at all.




Been listening to them for many days now, are open, wide, detailed, bass is inofensive and ample, I suppose, I'd like a touch more detail and presence there, though I can certainly live with what's there. Then again, these are shallow insertion iem's, I generally have fit problems with these kind. Think I have a decent fit/seal with lots of adjusting, but find the fit odd, possible the seal could still be a bit better (which would change the bass).


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Hmmm those JVC woodies are only like $215 via a 3rd party in Amazon jpn which is kinda tempting but i still have my reserves for them for some reason despite they have had got great feedback from most buyers.
> 
> Getting a Sony EX1000 in for an audition soon so will see how i like that sound siggy. *But the recent impression of those being bass-lite has got me a bit worried.*  Think i might hold it out a bit longer before i fully commit. haha
> ...




The bass quality, linearity, and extension is incredibly good and it's a really weighty bass, but I can see where that comment is coming from as there can almost be a sense of masking because of the treble spikes sometimes.




dannybai said:


> The CKR's are better than the CKS1K's but the *FX850 sounds better than the CKR's, IMO.* I still really like the bass on the CKR's but vocals aren't doing it for me anymore since hearing something like the Fidue's.
> 
> The EX1K's bass is amazing. Vocals are great too but make sure to filter your ears for that nasty treble.




I can agree with this without even having to think about it, if significantly elevated bass is something you can handle. Their ability to go from an incredibly gentle and light touch to sledgehammer is still astounding to me, and relatedly, their dynamics are just top notch. Timbre needs not even be mentioned. 

They are seriously making me consider the FX1100. Iirc, the translated impressions posted here indicated that the FX850 was quite nimble, which is what I was also describing above. Which means yah there may actually be something to this twice the price flagship... If they hear and listen how I do.

Edited for accuracy.


----------



## DannyBai

shawn71 said:


> hows the fit? Is it not for everyone? The shell/earpiece seems to be bit larger......




I don't mind the size of the shell and its not uncomfortable. As drjazz mentions, the shallow fit and getting the wires to stay over ear is the tricky part. Definitely not an earphone you can wear for sporting. 



sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Yeah i can't listen to these CKR9 without treble EQed down at all esp. on my FiiO X5/Cayin C5 combo. Sounds wayyy too crisp, big and fatiguing and makes my ears ring only after like 15 mins.
> :  (
> 
> ...







doctorjazz said:


> Been listening to them for many days now, are open, wide, detailed, bass is inofensive and ample, I suppose, I'd like a touch more detail and presence there, though I can certainly live with what's there. Then again, these are shallow insertion iem's, I generally have fit problems with these kind. Think I have a decent fit/seal with lots of adjusting, but find the fit odd, possible the seal could still be a bit better (which would change the bass).




I find them very detailed. Maybe a wider bore tip. I'm using the Final Audio "B" tips



vwinter said:


> The bass quality, linearity, and extension is incredibly good and it's a really weighty bass, but I can see where that comment is coming from as there can almost be a sense of masking because of the treble spikes sometimes.
> I can agree with this without even having to think about it, if significantly elevated bass is something you can handle. Their ability to go from an incredibly gentle and light touch to sledgehammer is still astounding to me, and relatedly, their dynamics are just top notch. Timbre needs not even be mentioned.
> 
> They are seriously making me consider the FX1100. Iirc, the translated impressions posted here indicated that the FX850 was quite nimble, which is what I was also describing above. Which means yah there may actually be something to this twice the price flagship... If they hear and listen how I do.
> ...




What vwinter said but that elevated bass for some reason I dig very much which can't be said for most sets with that much bass.


----------



## cylpol1

Can she someone suggest an earphone with some weight on the bottom end with an overall good balance and soundstage with good clarity and detail.  Something similar to the ckr9 Woukd be nice.  Also no over the ear for and thanks.  All the earphones that are suggested to me arpra problem armature.  The thinh with these armatures or higher-end earphones is that even though they have top detail and clarity, the soundstage and depth usually lacks with an emphasis towards the upper parts and have bass that do not extend and or rumble properly and lack warmth. I am open to them though. I am not a basshead, but I do prefer weight on the bottom end.  Thanks


----------



## kamcok

cylpol1 said:


> Can she someone suggest an earphone with some weight on the bottom end with an overall good balance and soundstage with good clarity and detail.  Something similar to the ckr9 Woukd be nice.  Also no over the ear for and thanks.  All the earphones that are suggested to me arpra problem armature.  The thinh with these armatures or higher-end earphones is that even though they have top detail and clarity, the soundstage and depth usually lacks with an emphasis towards the upper parts and have bass that do not extend and or rumble properly and lack warmth. I am open to them though. I am not a basshead, but I do prefer weight on the bottom end.  Thanks


 
 sounds like FX850 can tick all those boxes (from what i've read)


----------



## vwinter

kamcok said:


> sounds like FX850 can tick all those boxes (from what i've read)


 

 Way more bass and treble than the CKR9. Otherwise, probably.
  


dannybai said:


> What vwinter said but that elevated bass for some reason I dig very much which can't be said for most sets with that much bass.


 
  
 Yea, its tuned very well. I like it too. Though it was interesting to get less amplitude but sharper impact from a front vent mod(but it killed isolation). Just if someone is looking for flat and/or un-emphasized bass, then its not really their ticket. Though i would still recommend they try it if they get the opportunity.


----------



## doctorjazz

dannybai said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > hows the fit? Is it not for everyone? The shell/earpiece seems to be bit larger......
> ...




I wasn't very clear, when I mentioned detail, I was referring to the bass, maybe tightness would have been a better word. The detail otherwise, I'd agree, is superb.


----------



## Shawn71

cylpol1 said:


> Can she someone suggest an earphone with some weight on the bottom end with an overall good balance and soundstage with good clarity and detail.  Something similar to the ckr9 Woukd be nice.  Also no over the ear for and thanks.  All the earphones that are suggested to me arpra problem armature.  The thinh with these armatures or higher-end earphones is that even though they have top detail and clarity, the soundstage and depth usually lacks with an emphasis towards the upper parts and have bass that do not extend and or rumble properly and lack warmth. I am open to them though. I am not a basshead, but I do prefer weight on the bottom end.  Thanks




and whats your budget?....that also help others to arrive at some specific models......


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> What vwinter said but that elevated bass for some reason I dig very much which can't be said for most sets with that much bass.


 
  
 Jeez, I thought I had the 850 lust out of my system, but you guys are re-igniting it over again lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

euphonicarin said:


> Alright SF, Guess I'll do a 4 am photo shoot, just for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 merci beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But HOLY CRAP where you get all dem nut$$$$$o gears from??? So jelly right now. So how you enjoying those bass sissy HD800 anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  


vwinter said:


> The bass quality, linearity, and extension is incredibly good and it's a really weighty bass, but I can see where that comment is coming from as there can almost be a sense of masking because of the treble spikes sometimes.
> I can agree with this without even having to think about it, if significantly elevated bass is something you can handle. Their ability to go from an incredibly gentle and light touch to sledgehammer is still astounding to me, and relatedly, their dynamics are just top notch. Timbre needs not even be mentioned.
> 
> *They are seriously making me consider the FX1100. Iirc, the translated impressions posted here indicated that the FX850 was quite nimble, which is what I was also describing above. Which means yah there may actually be something to this twice the price flagship... If they hear and listen how I do.*


 
 ^
*DEWiTTT in the spirit of DISCOVERY!!! THIS THREAD DEPENDS ON YOU V!!! *
... V's up boi!!!
  
  


dannybai said:


> The CKR's are better than the CKS1K's but the FX850 sounds better than the CKR's, IMO. I still really like the bass on the CKR's but vocals aren't doing it for me anymore since hearing something like the Fidue's.
> 
> *The EX1K's bass is amazing. Vocals are great too but make sure to filter your ears for that nasty treble.*


 
 ^
 Oh great from your impressions as well as Vs, the EX1000s are worth a try then. But not according to these mofos. LoL
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742173/sony-mdr-ex1000-vs-t-peos-altone200-fight
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/742173/sony-mdr-ex1000-vs-t-peos-altone200-fight/15#post_11045383 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/34/100x100px-LS-34f82aa7_HD800.jpeg[/img]
> 
> lin0003
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Welp he was wrong regarding how those Dunu DN1000s blew the gr07 BEs outta' the water so..... hope he is also wayyy off here as well. But LoL, even mo' bass lite than dem bass sissy HD800. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


vlenbo said:


> Alright, just making sure!
> 
> If you want, I'll tour the msr7s for you to hear the headphone reality, but that will have to be after new years.
> 
> Hope you and the gang whom I already gathered won't mind waiting.


 
 ^
 I might be interested in those ATH cans but probably ain't gonna buy them anyways so.... will see how the hype goes on those. :  )
  
  


waynes world said:


> Jeez, I thought I had the 850 lust out of my system, but you guys are re-igniting it over again lol!


 
 ^
 Tell me about it, their $215 current price on amazon jpn via Amazon ain't helping with that woodie lust whatsoever as well. :  (
  
 But have already held out for this long mind as well wait it out some mo'???
  
 Damn it Danny send me your set so i can hear them for meself!!!
  
 If they are THAT good i am willing to toss down $200. :  )


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> I might be interested in those ATH cans *but probably ain't gonna buy them anyways so.... will see how the hype goes on those. :  )*


 
 Nah, I just want you guys to hear it and criticize that next, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Do they truly deserve to be the 40th anniversary headphones? Do they truly incorporate everything they've learned from the repertoire of products they circulated?
  
 Tune in next year in February.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Nah, I just want you guys to hear it and criticize that next,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Who knows what nutso gears will have dropped by then. 3 whole months is a CRAZY long tyme for the discovery thread.


----------



## sfwalcer

Welp some food for thought: Stream/renting services will most likely take over real soon it seems....
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap-updated-on-7-11-2014/1215#post_11048318 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d7/100x100px-LS-d78bc21d_avatar-120-12.jpg[/img]
> 
> spatzi
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 This seems to be the general trend these days sadly. Damn even mp3s are dated now and mofos just want everything at the tap of their finger tips.
  
  
 +
   
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap-updated-on-7-11-2014/1215#post_11049068


> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d9/100x100px-LS-d9ccf675_26932_369014883326_1113979_n.jpeg[/img]
> 
> quimbo
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Fff dat streaming 'ish, my Chinameng arse is even too cheap to pay for data plan. We talkin' 'bout extra fees/services for streaming HELLZ NAHZ!!!
  
 PIRATES/DINOSAURS FOR DAT WIN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh and look at this review of the RHA T10i on gsmarena's blog. LMAO
 http://blog.gsmarena.com/rha-t10i-ear-headphones-review/
  
 ^
 Graph Nazis will have a field day with dat doodle chart. 
  
 The comments are HILARIOUS!!!
  


> Nad Indel • 37 minutes ago
> This phone is phone is for audiophiles, not for casual listeners who can't recognize high fidelity. So the price...


 
 ^


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Tell me about it, their $215 current price on amazon jpn via Amazon ain't helping with that woodie lust whatsoever as well. :  (
> 
> But have already held out for this long mind as well wait it out some mo'???


 
  
 I see them for 25067 yen on amazon japan, which is $243 Canadian. Add $25 for tenso shipping, and that's approx $270. Worth it I'm sure, but still enough make me waffle (I'm big on waffling lol).


----------



## DannyBai

Yeah just wait it out a little longer until someone buys the FX1100 and sells the 850.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Welp some food for thought: Stream/renting services will most likely take over real soon it seems....
> 
> ^
> This seems to be the general trend these days sadly. Damn even mp3s are dated now and mofos just want everything at the tap of their finger tips.
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad you posted that quote - it made me aware that spotify is available in Canada now. Downloaded and streaming spotify tunes now - thanks!
  
 And the fact that the X7 will be able to stream is a big positive in my book.
  
 Funny note: for the hell of it I just clicked on some Taylor Swift playlist in spotify. What's funny is that I'm _not_ horrified by the tunes and am actually enjoying them! Omg!


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Yeah just wait it out a little longer until someone buys the FX1100 and sells the 850.


 
  
 Good idea. Let me know when that's happening


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> I see them for 25067 yen on amazon japan, which is $243 Canadian. Add $25 for tenso shipping, and that's approx $270. Worth it I'm sure, but still enough make me waffle (I'm big on waffling lol).


 
 ^
 Welp if you are big on waffling then I AM A WAFFLE!!! Remember someone here once calling me that cuz that's what they thought my name sounded like.
  
 sfwaffler FTW boi!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


dannybai said:


> Yeah just wait it out a little longer until someone buys the FX1100 and sells the 850.


 
 ^
 Hmmm is someone hinting at something here??? 
  
 Welp just let me get 1st dibs when you do have a massive sell off of your goodies such as the H3/ FX850 etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am willing to give your rejects a nice crib. : P
  
 Oh and it seems we gots a heated and spirited debate in the FiiO X7 thread regarding streaming and such. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap-updated-on-7-11-2014/1215#post_11049272


----------



## DannyBai

Never been into streaming and probably never will. Don't wanna pay for that crap and chances of them having what I listen to will be slim. 

Won't get the FX1100 until it goes down to near $300.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Good idea. Let me know when that's happening


 
 ^
 Fufufufufufufufufufufufufufuf!!! You beat me to it by 24secs GRRRRRRR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Welp since you live in Canned Land shipping is gonna kill the deal for ya' anyways..... just wanted to remind you THAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


waynes world said:


> *I'm glad you posted that quote - it made me aware that spotify is available in Canada now. Downloaded and streaming spotify tunes now - thanks!*
> 
> *And the fact that the X7 will be able to stream is a big positive in my book.*
> 
> *Funny note: for the hell of it I just clicked on some Taylor Swift playlist in spotify. What's funny is that I'm not horrified by the tunes and am actually enjoying them! Omg!*


 
 ^
 SELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 Damn right Taylor Swift is WHAT YOU DESERVE!!!


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Never been into streaming and probably never will. Don't wanna pay for that crap and chances of them having what I listen to will be slim.
> 
> *Won't get the FX1100 until it goes down to near $300.*


 
 +1


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Never been into streaming and probably never will. Don't wanna pay for that crap and chances of them having what I listen to will be slim.
> 
> Won't get the FX1100 until it goes down to near $300.


 

 ^
 So how 'bout an audition of dem woodies my way in the meanwhile??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't act like you didn't see my post. : P
  
 Hurrr hurrr on dem $300s.


----------



## cylpol1

$100-$250


----------



## vwinter

sfwalcer said:


> Welp some food for thought: Stream/renting services will most likely take over real soon it seems....
> 
> ^
> This seems to be the general trend these days sadly. Damn even mp3s are dated now and mofos just want everything at the tap of their finger tips.
> ...




That's the graph from the RHA website. and nice 30dB drop from 5k to 10k :blink:  :rolleyes: 

Exchange rate is good right now...
I don't see the FX1100 hitting below 350 for a while, but you guys are more in tune with this than me.

The cable outside change on the FX1100 is a bit scary though because I have no issues with the cable as is, so it's a risk.




waynes world said:


> Jeez, I thought I had the 850 lust out of my system, but you guys are re-igniting it over again lol!




At least you don't have eyes for the FX1100 right now...


----------



## vlenbo

vwinter said:


> That's the graph from the RHA website. and nice 30dB drop from 5k to 10k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No worries, just try sony's z5 offering whenever you are able to locally audition them.
  
 Then you ponder about the sound and its pricing.
  
 After in-depth contemplation, you realize that the fx1100 may also exhibit some similar "disappointment" for the price point.
  
 Thus the waiting for a great price point begins. Starting at $300.


----------



## Shawn71

New meticulous usb dac/amp......but priced not to buy,for me. 

 http://penonaudio.com/Shozy-Magic


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

cylpol1 said:


> *Can she someone suggest an earphone with some weight on the bottom end with an overall good balance and soundstage with good clarity and detail.  *Something similar to the ckr9 Woukd be nice.  Also no over the ear for and thanks.  All the earphones that are suggested to me arpra problem armature.  The thinh with these armatures or higher-end earphones is that even though they have top *detail and clarity*, the *soundstage and depth *usually lacks with an emphasis towards the upper parts and have bass that do not extend and or *rumble properly* and lack *warmth*. I am open to them though. I am not a basshead, but I do prefer *weight on the bottom end*.  Thanks


 


kamcok said:


> sounds like FX850 can tick all those boxes (from what i've read)


 


vwinter said:


> Way more bass and treble than the CKR9. Otherwise, probably.


 


shawn71 said:


> and whats your budget?....that also help others to arrive at some specific models......


 


cylpol1 said:


> $100-$250


 
  
 JVC HA-FX_750_? I have no experiece with the CKR9 but I love my 750's and your preferences seem to describe them pretty much spot on.
  
 To be fair, they probably describe a lot of other earphones too, but this is my recommendation..


----------



## mochill

cardas em5813, fx850 ,A71


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> I'm glad you posted that quote - it made me aware that spotify is available in Canada now. Downloaded and streaming spotify tunes now - thanks!
> 
> And the fact that the X7 will be able to stream is a big positive in my book.
> 
> Funny note: for the hell of it I just clicked on some Taylor Swift playlist in spotify. What's funny is that I'm _not_ horrified by the tunes and am actually enjoying them! Omg!


after reading this I'm in. Sq of the x5 + music streaming via Google Music = mind blown


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, gotta post on the A83...have been my exclusive iem for the past few weeks (this is partly due to the case, which is a job to replace the iems into. Not as bad as the JVC 850, but still, place, wrap, wrap, wrap...). They are a really fine sounding unit (I don't know how widespread the quality issues are, I know we had a few returns here, mine have been with issue so far). They have an incredibly clean, open, wide soundstage, detail terrifically, and are really involving. Mids and highs sound right to me. Bass is OK, think it could be a bit tighter/more, but adequate with good fit.
Fit is an issue for me with these, the shallow in ear fit and odd shape make it, in my ears, a tough fit, but the JVC tips are working well, thanks for the tip (Ericp10, I think, don't remember for sure, too lazy to look back).
Oh, the memory wire to hold them in place is stiff, not easy to adjust and get right
I do like the look of them, though some do find them cheesy. And, the positive aspect of those stiff memory wires is that it is very easy to tell which is the right or left in the dark, shaped to only fit the proper one.
Recently got the Hifiman HD-560, comparing it to the Shure 1540...both open sounding, 560 more transparent than the 1540, but my quick take is the 1540 is more involving. Need to play with the ear pads on the 560, though, think it will help the bass, which is where the 1540 is better. Very preliminary....
OK, gotta walk the dog, clear the leaves, etc etc etc.....


----------



## doctorjazz

As I said, really preliminary, changed music to the Muffs Whoop De Doo, the open space, clarity, detail makes the 560 really rock on this...



One more by the Muffs, 1964 Beatles meet punk...



On the 560, cymbals sound incredibly real, not something I hear that often from headphones...


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow. 1st review of the MSR-7 on Amazon Japan and this guy is comparing the IM03 with upgraded cable to the MSR-7 and says it is similar in resolution but with wider stage. Welp resistance is futile. Considering the IM03 with upgraded cable is one of my favorites. Looks like I am going to have to get a pair. All indications is that this phone is going to sound fantastic. SOLD!!
  
 Pod touch + micro iDSD
 walkman F886 (clear audio + off)

 Mainly SONY of 1R and 1A,
 A comparison of the IM03.

 Design
 And I are somewhat similar to 1R
 Fine place is quite different.
 Which color is also there is a sense of quality.
 Because I thought it was a personal best
 Did on audition at mass retailers
 I bought the black.
 Since black and silver and blue
 I felt the calm color.
 Gunmetal is
 Is more of 1R of Silver
 I felt like there is a sense of quality.
 Red limited color
 Since red and golden
 I felt pretty flashy.

 Fit
 Better personally 1R
 I felt so good.
 Who MSR7 is strong lateral pressure.
 If you do not firmly adjusted
 Ear becomes painful.

 Shape around stereo mini body side
 1R also depending on the shape around the terminal
 I had a cable that can not be used
 MSR7 than 1R
 Disallowed cable often.
 GOLD LINK Fine is
 Like I can use it and if 1R
 MSR7 of cable
 Around the stereo mini
 If you do not cut the plastic
 It is not Sasara as far as it will go.
 One side is type-vehicle of L
 Cable also was the same.

*Sound quality
 Not middle treble Sasara
 I'm out until the last minute.
 Bass is pretty tight.
 IM03 + high quality cable
 I'm similar to + fine fit L.
 Space is more of MSR7 is wide.
 Resolution is much the same.*

 GOLD LINK Fine Ya
 When it is high-quality cables for automotive
 And tightness of the middle treble reduced
 I feel that space has become widely to.

 Only listen better, but of 1A
 I felt Donshari.

 I fit was good better of 1A
 The sound quality was good people of MSR7.

 But sound quality is good because the lateral pressure is strong
 I recommend the purchase of from to try.


----------



## doctorjazz

And I was just setting my sights on the IM03 at this point...if you wait a bit, something better seems to come along to please/confuse.

OK, some Dogwalk Discoveries (or, how I sat at the computer and avoided my around the house chores...)

Ryan Truesdell's Gil Evans Project playing Evans' arrangement of a Horace Silver classic (there is an ArtistShare album of the Gil Evans Project due out soon). Saw them earlier this year at the Jazz Standard, knock out show...



Posted a different song from this group once before, love this one (and, it is great on headphones, sounds pop in from everywhere)



OK, posted some earlier, enough for now, the lawn is calling...


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> Oh wow. 1st review of the MSR-7 on Amazon Japan and this guy is comparing the IM03 with upgraded cable to the MSR-7 and says it is similar in resolution but with wider stage. Welp resistance is futile. Considering the IM03 with upgraded cable is one of my favorites. Looks like I am going to have to get a pair. All indications is that this phone is going to sound fantastic. SOLD!!
> 
> Pod touch + micro iDSD
> 
> ...


I really like the look of the MSR-7 it does look a lot like the 1R but not so much as to not have it's own personality I imagine it will be very comfortable. I look forward to hearing some impressions. One of the reasons I got rid of the 1R was wind noise. So if the MSR-7 doesn't have that issue plus a signature I like it could be a winner. For now I am neck deep in Sony sound between the MDR10RBT for portable use and the Z7 For around the house.


----------



## dweaver

From what I am reading the MSR-7 is brighter than the MDR10R and 1R so may be a nice change up or might end up being to bright. One thing I am starting to question is switching between signatures all the time. When I do I find myself suddenly not liking a signature which leads to me selling equipment only to be lured back to that signature later on. Its like I am addicted to different sound instead of my music. If anything I may decide to keep a couple IEM's and headphones with signatures I like the most then just switch between those when I am getting bored rather than keep buying new equipment.


----------



## ZGant

Hi dweaver, could you do a brief comparison between z7 and q701? I know it's kinda ridiculous open vs. closed but q701 is the only hp I have in common with you.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> From what I am reading the MSR-7 is brighter than the MDR10R and 1R so may be a nice change up or might end up being to bright. *One thing I am starting to question is switching between signatures all the time*. When I do I find myself suddenly not liking a signature which leads to me selling equipment only to be lured back to that signature later on.* Its like I am addicted to different sound instead of my music.* If anything I may decide to keep a couple IEM's and headphones with signatures I like the most then just switch between those when I am getting bored rather than keep buying new equipment.


 
  
 I'm with you! My problem is that I enjoy all of these different signatures, which makes it really hard for me to sell anything lol


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> I'm with you! My problem is that I enjoy all of these different signatures, which makes it really hard for me to sell anything lol


 
  
 In my case the one downside to owning a great number of headphones would be that my brain takes time to adjust to sound signatures. Case in point, I listened to KZ EDSE for a few days and I went back to VSD3 and it sounded so weird. After a few days with the VSD3 the EDSE sounds much less refined and not like how I remembered it. I don't know if it is just me, but it can be jarring for me sometimes switching to different headphones like that. With that said this is head fi and I am still on a mission to financial ruin  audio happiness 
  
 So many headphones I want to buy lol and not enough ears (or money)


----------



## cylpol1

shawn71 said:


> and whats your budget?....that also help others to arrive at some specific models......


 
 $100-$250


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, gotta post on the A83...have been my exclusive iem for the past few weeks (this is partly due to the case, which is a job to replace the iems into. Not as bad as the JVC 850, but still, place, wrap, wrap, wrap...). They are a really fine sounding unit (I don't know how widespread the quality issues are, I know we had a few returns here, mine have been with issue so far). They have an incredibly clean, open, wide soundstage, detail terrifically, and are really involving. Mids and highs sound right to me. Bass is OK, think it could be a bit tighter/more, but adequate with good fit.
> Fit is an issue for me with these, the shallow in ear fit and odd shape make it, in my ears, a tough fit, but the JVC tips are working well, thanks for the tip (Ericp10, I think, don't remember for sure, too lazy to look back).
> Oh, the memory wire to hold them in place is stiff, not easy to adjust and get right
> I do like the look of them, though some do find them cheesy. And, the positive aspect of those stiff memory wires is that it is very easy to tell which is the right or left in the dark, shaped to only fit the proper one.
> ...


 

 walkin' the dog........good for doctor jazz and the dog!  meanwhile I'm digging the A83 little brother, the A71 both by Fidue...the A71 has great soundstage and is very lively
 reminds me actually of the that 1540 doctor jazz is mentioning....my on tour HE560 sounds much better now that unused cable burned in a bit, and is lovely.  But i hear what doctorjazz
 is saying vis a vis the 1540...the 1540 seems more involving than the 560, albeit with less sparkle and detail, but damn its so musically alive .....the 560s sound like a nice
 magnepan planar sound system in your head...a great achievement, but the 1540s sound like a killer headphone....the music is tidal....you pays your money and you takes your choice
 as Mark Twain said, and the 1540 is half the money...depends what you want...and can empty your wallet for.....Hi Fi Man sound is very analogue and transparent full of light and fast and listenable,
 the 1540 darker, with more emotion, more bass and more drama....less real, but for me at least more appeal..


----------



## doctorjazz




----------



## dweaver

zgant said:


> Hi dweaver, could you do a brief comparison between z7 and q701? I know it's kinda ridiculous open vs. closed but q701 is the only hp I have in common with you.


 

 OK before we get started I am using a hole modded Q701 so it is warmer sounding and has slightly more bass than the default Q701. I am using my computer coming from my AudioEngine D1 at a moderate volume level.
  
 First song Babel by Mumford and Sons
  
 Q701 - the song being vocally oriented sounds great on the Q701. The bass in the song is nicely placed and not to thick. There is a nice sense of air and decay in the guitars. Nothing sounds out of place or overly accented. You can hear wonderful detail throughout the song. The Q701 has a wonderful sense of air.
  
 Z7 - The bass in the song is a lot thicker and slower than the Q701 but enjoyable as the speed is not so off that it becomes to slow. Vocals are slightly heavier / warmer but not in a way that makes them sound off just slightly more meatier if you will. There is a drop off in detail in the upper registers but I get a similar sense of immediacy as different areas are accented on the Z7 compared to the Q701. I would say the Z7 is slightly more intimate sounding as the vocals sound slightly closer. This is likely due to the less emphasis on the treble detail.
  
 Your my Thrill - Diana Krall
  
 Z7 - at the beginning of the song the piano sounds thick and weighty and then the bass kicks in with a nice heavy note that is detailed and full of decay. Her voice starts and she sounds very sultry and very close. You can hear the drum kit but cymbals are not very prominent acting more as an accompaniment.
  
 Q701 - The piano starts up but sounds further off and is not thick or weighty. The bass kicks in but again it sounds more like an accompaniment than something that is more center stage. Diana's voice kicks in and is more delicate and soft with more whisp. The drum kit has more shimmer and detail. The over all effect of the song is one of air.
  
 The over all difference is the Z7 is like your watching Diana play in a small intimate club that is warm and inviting. The Q701 is like watching Diana as a larger concert hall but not so large as to loose the intimacy completely.
  
 Anvil of Crom - Basil Poledouris - from Conan the Barbarian
  
 Q701 - the start of the song is kettle drums and large brass. On the Q701 the brass sounds not bad but the kettle drums lack weight. But you can hear lots of cymbal sounds in the background. When the violins kick in they sound very airy and vibrant. The sound stage is very large and instrument separation is good.
  
 Z7 - the kettle drums have a nice full sound and the brass also sounds fuller. The cymbals in the background actually sound cleaner and have better articulation but loose some of the shimmer and airiness present in the Q701. The violins are slightly darker and not quite as airy sounding but blend very well in the over all soundscape being presented. The instrument separation is clean on the Z7 but is done by a reduction in shimmer of instruments like the cymbals.
  
 The Q701 is what I would expect to hear at a concert, the Z7 is what I would expect to hear at the movies. Given that this is a sound track I would assume the Z7 is a more faithful reproduction of the sound intended.
  
 Symphony No 3 - Arvo Part
  
 Z7 - The cellos at the beginning of the track I am using sound very full and thick. The sense of sound stage is enveloping as the different cellos and later instruments join the music. Brass instruments sound exceptionally poignant. I feel completely surrounded while the song plays and can feel the emotion and atmosphere of the music completely. The song hits a very heavy dark section that is simply so well done it sweeps me away then violins kick in and they are vibrant and clear. Small bells are played 3/4 of the way through the song and are again clear and poignant, followed by a minimalist violin section that is clear followed by a wonderful brass section that is restrained and poignant then decends into a deep kettle drum brass filled crescendo that is simply awe inspiring. The songs ends and I am the True Vine by Arvo Part kicks in and the voices are so vibrant and cannot help but listen as they sing...
  
 Q701 - The cellos at the beginning of the song sound distant and lack urgency. As instruments join the song they sound quite distant from each other. The sense of airiness is almost too much causing me to strain to pull the music together. As the song starts to descend into it's first dark section the brass is clear and articulate but lacks the poignancy I heard in the Z7. But as the violins pull the song up they are clear and vibrant. The bells sound very distant and tiny, the violins and brass sound clear but lack vibrancy. The song then descends into it's final kettle drum filled crescendo but lacks the weight and power of the Z7. When I am the True Vine starts it sounds very ethereal again I find myself swept up in the vocals.
  
 This song clearly shows how a well designed bass oriented headphone can completely transform a song into an experience versus just listening to a song. The vocals that started after the main selection were quite interesting as the Q701 was much more delicate and airy while the Z7 was more vibrant and heavier, the Q701 sounded more heavenly while the Z7 sounded more earthy.
  
 OK that's all the comparison I have time for tonight, hopefully this gives you some idea of the differences.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> dweaver said:
> 
> 
> > From what I am reading the MSR-7 is brighter than the MDR10R and 1R so may be a nice change up or might end up being to bright. *One thing I am starting to question is switching between signatures all the time*. When I do I find myself suddenly not liking a signature which leads to me selling equipment only to be lured back to that signature later on. *Its like I am addicted to different sound instead of my music.* If anything I may decide to keep a couple IEM's and headphones with signatures I like the most then just switch between those when I am getting bored rather than keep buying new equipment.
> ...




1+


----------



## doctorjazz

[COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]dweaver

offline
6,033 Posts. Joined 12/2008
Location: Canada
Quote:
Originally Posted by ZGant 
 
Hi dweaver, could you do a brief comparison between z7 and q701? I know it's kinda ridiculous open vs. closed but q701 is the only hp I have in common with you.

OK before we get started I am using a hole modded Q701 so it is warmer sounding and has slightly more bass than the default Q701. I am using my computer coming from my AudioEngine D1 at a moderate volume level.[/COLOR][/COLOR]

OK, curious about this hole mod, have a Q701 that I actually do like in stock form, but always interested in something that may bring out something not quite there. Of course, it has to be doable by someone with 10 thumbs on 2 left hands...


----------



## dweaver

The Q701 thread has documented steps for doing the hole mod. You basically take the little plastic grill off and using tweezers you peel off the piece of tape covering the hole on the back of the driver. It's tricky but doable. It definitely changes the sound making the Q701 much warmer sounding and adds some bass.


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> The Q701 thread has documented steps for doing the hole mod. You basically take the little plastic grill off and using tweezers you peel off the piece of tape covering the hole on the back of the driver. It's tricky but doable. It definitely changes the sound making the Q701 much warmer sounding and adds some bass.



thanks, I'll search for it.


----------



## ZGant

dweaver said:


> OK before we get started I am using a hole modded Q701 so it is warmer sounding and has slightly more bass than the default Q701. I am using my computer coming from my AudioEngine D1 at a moderate volume level.
> 
> First song Babel by Mumford and Sons
> 
> ...


 I had only hoped for sound sig differences but you delivered much more. Many thanks


----------



## mochill

Panasonic rp-hjx20 .....anyone wants to try


----------



## nihontoman

mochill said:


> Panasonic rp-hjx20 .....anyone wants to try


 

 damn, this thing actually makes sense  response should be better than conventional design


----------



## jant71

Not sure how good for $99 though. If it approached the HJE900 it would be pricier, no? Not too convinced by earphones designed to be used with apps anyway. DTX 11.1 app don't work on my X1/E11K


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> Not sure how good for $99 though. If it approached the HJE900 it would be pricier, no? Not too convinced by earphones designed to be used with apps anyway. DTX 11.1 app don't work on my X1/E11K


 
  
 wonder what that app does for other headphones


----------



## jant71

Ooops, it is DTS headphone X. Supposed to be surround sound for the X series.
 http://www.dhpxml.com/
  
 Either it is tuned for the headphones in some way or maybe it just is marketing and works well with anything.
 It does say the effect may not work as well with other headphones.


----------



## Ghostfit

It's been awhile !  ....wat did I missed ! wat did I missed !


----------



## B9Scrambler

Question: How do the UE350 stack up versus more modern offerings?

I picked up a paid brand new for 11 CAD at a local Factory Direct. They're pretty laid back and nonfatiguing, but so far are pretty nice. No real flaws that stick out, except worse than average isolation.


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> sfwalcer said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...



Any chance of me getting in on that tour?


----------



## DannyBai

Man you guys are missing out on the best dual dynamic on the market imo with the Fidue A71 at $99.


----------



## nihontoman

dannybai said:


> Man you guys are missing out on the best dual dynamic on the market imo with the Fidue A71 at $99.


 
  
  
  
 I'll just wait 2 weeks and check if these are still the best


----------



## Mackem

The Fidues look nice but the fit / way they go in the ears looks strange (I have weird shaped ears) so I often have to stick with regular 'bullet' shaped housings that can be worn straight down. Had enough of my Tenores and their awful QC. Currently scouting around for a replacement with:
  

A similar sound signature but a more refined / better quality sound (Couldn't think of how to describe it)
Similar comfort (I wear Tenores straight down and I can wear them all day if I wanted to because of how light they are)
Better build quality (Esp. where the cable goes into the housings)
Up to $200 and can be bought / shipped to Europe


----------



## DannyBai

nihontoman said:


> I'll just wait 2 weeks and check if these are still the best




Lol, no kidding. 



mackem said:


> The Fidues look nice but the fit / way they go in the ears looks strange (I have weird shaped ears) so I often have to stick with regular 'bullet' shaped housings that can be worn straight down. Had enough of my Tenores and their awful QC. Currently scouting around for a replacement with:
> 
> 
> A similar sound signature but a more refined / better quality sound (Couldn't think of how to describe it)
> ...




I wonder how the KC06A would work?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Man you guys are missing out on the best dual dynamic on the market imo with the Fidue A71 at $99.


  
 Seriously? Those were firmly off of my radar until RIGHT NOW lol!

  
 Quote:


dannybai said:


> I wonder how the KC06A would work?


 
  
 +1 to that.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Man you guys are missing out on the best dual dynamic on the market imo with the Fidue A71 at $99.


 

 You including the CKR's as well(dual 13mm)???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You gonna make Vlenbo angry and say A71 > CKR9?


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> You including the CKR's as well(dual 13mm)??? You gonna make Vlenbo angry and say A71 > CKR9?



I like the A71 better. Only part the CKR9 does better is the bass. For my tastes anyway.


----------



## MousoMachineGun

Hi guys, pardon my barging in. First post on the discovery thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fostex TE-07 single BA. Releasing early December. Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11955104832.html
  
 What catches my attention is how expensive it is for a universal single BA


----------



## MousoMachineGun

dannybai said:


> I like the A71 better. Only part the CKR9 does better is the bass. For my tastes anyway.


 
 I was auditioning the a71 and a83 yesterday. Couldn't get a fit for a71. The sound kept changing depending on the angle of the body. Naturally as I moved my head the fit moved as well, and unfortunately, I didn't have too much time to fiddle around with it. Mind sharing any tricks involved (if there's any at all) ?


----------



## DannyBai

mousomachinegun said:


> I was auditioning the a71 and a83 yesterday. Couldn't get a fit for a71. The sound kept changing depending on the angle of the body. Naturally as I moved my head the fit moved as well, and unfortunately, I didn't have too much time to fiddle around with it. Mind sharing any tricks involved (if there's any at all) ?



I had more trouble with the A83 than A71. But, I am using both with shallow fit. I read that most have some sort of trouble with fit on the A71 as well but for me, that one is one of the best I've come across. Using UE900 tips with that one and Final Audio tips with the A83.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> +1 to that.


 
  


waynes world said:


> +1 to that.


 

 yes indeed! and the a71 has a woofer also with two dynamics! very LIVE sound..


----------



## nihontoman

mousomachinegun said:


> Hi guys, pardon my barging in. First post on the discovery thread :etysmile:
> 
> Fostex TE-07 single BA. Releasing early December. Anyone?
> 
> ...




Remember final audio desig heaven line?


----------



## MousoMachineGun

dannybai said:


> I had more trouble with the A83 than A71. But, I am using both with shallow fit. I read that most have some sort of trouble with fit on the A71 as well but for me, that one is one of the best I've come across. Using UE900 tips with that one and Final Audio tips with the A83.


 
  
 My experience was the exact opposite to yours though. the a83 fit well, but the a71 just didn't seem to work for me. Had another 2 people there in the room. None of them could get it right neither. Good to hear it fits you well though.
  
 I guess I should try it again next time I have the chance. Takes more than that for me to give up lol ( Havi B3 was giving me a lot of issues as well at first)


----------



## MousoMachineGun

nihontoman said:


> Remember final audio desig heaven line?


 
 Ah yes, those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Are they using similar technology perhaps? Anyway, just need to hear it to tell


----------



## DannyBai

mousomachinegun said:


> My experience was the exact opposite to yours though. the a83 fit well, but the a71 just didn't seem to work for me. Had another 2 people there in the room. None of them could get it right neither. Good to hear it fits you well though.
> 
> I guess I should try it again next time I have the chance. Takes more than that for me to give up lol ( Havi B3 was giving me a lot of issues as well at first)




Not sure why they made it over ear. That shape would work fine hanging down.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> Lol, no kidding.
> I wonder how the KC06A would work?


 
 The KC06A seems like it'd be more suited to be worn over ear based on the shape


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> The KC06A seems like it'd be more suited to be worn over ear based on the shape




The nice part of that design is that it can be worn either way but without a cable cinch, I wear it down.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> The nice part of that design is that it can be worn either way but without a cable cinch, I wear it down.


 
 Are they comfortable that way? I mean I've used the SoundMAGIC E10, Carbo Basso and Carbo Tenore and found them all fine comfort wise.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Are they comfortable that way? I mean I've used the SoundMAGIC E10, Carbo Basso and Carbo Tenore and found them all fine comfort wise.



I haven't had any issues but maybe others with it can also chime in.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> I haven't had any issues but maybe others with it can also chime in.


 
 Ah okay. I'd get the Tenores recabled but I don't know anyone in Europe that can do it nor how much it'd cost.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I haven't had any issues but maybe others with it can also chime in.


 
  
 Yeah, up or down, I find them comfortable.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> Ah okay. I'd get the Tenores recabled but I don't know anyone in Europe that can do it nor how much it'd cost.



Might be more cost effective to just get another one.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> Might be more cost effective to just get another one.


 
 This is already the 2nd pair I've had and they're probably going to go the same way as my first pair.


----------



## Shawn71

mackem said:


> This is already the 2nd pair I've had and they're probably going to go the same way as my first pair.




Time to buy from other mfr of same/better sounding IEM.....or you can do the re-cabling self,if you little know of wire soldering.....the challenge to you will be opening the shells.....you can try on the first pair to get some real hands on experience tho.....and put that onto the second pair efficiently.....


----------



## Mackem

shawn71 said:


> *Time to buy from other mfr of same/better sounding IEM.*....or you can do the re-cabling self,if you little know of wire soldering.....the challenge to you will be opening the shells.....you can try on the first pair to get some real hands on experience tho.....and put that onto the second pair efficiently.....


 
 This is what I'm looking to do but the search is proving difficult.


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> This is what I'm looking to do but the search is proving difficult.



The Sony EX650 is a really good sounding IEM that is under the radar.


----------



## vwinter

dannybai said:


> The Sony EX650 is a really good sounding IEM that is under the radar.




What does it sound like?


----------



## jant71

http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dannybais-take-on-the-new-yamaha-eph-m200-pg-1769/22080#post_10286379

Hmmm, vwinter, just saw your sig. Rockets and Heaven V aging? Did I miss your comparison of those two?


----------



## DannyBai

vwinter said:


> What does it sound like?



Somewhat v shaped but vocals are not sucked out. Reminds me of how the fx850's sound but at a much lesser degree. Has big bass but isn't too boomy. Treble is super sparkly and can have a hint of sibilance on vocals. Has a big sound and there's something unique about the sound which could be due to that brass housing. Excellent build.


----------



## Mackem

dannybai said:


> Somewhat v shaped but vocals are not sucked out. Reminds me of how the fx850's sound but at a much lesser degree. Has big bass but isn't too boomy. Treble is super sparkly and can have a hint of sibilance on vocals. Has a big sound and there's something unique about the sound which could be due to that brass housing. Excellent build.


 
 I did briefly look at the FX series but was unsure as to which would be better for me in terms of suiting my music tastes and of course comfort (Since the 850 is larger than the 650/750 for example)


----------



## dweaver

I ordered a pair of the EX650. Out of curiosity how sparkly is super sparkly? I am in love with my Z7 and am hoping these will stop gap me from feeling a stupid urge to buy the Z5. How would you compared these to say the XBA-H3?


----------



## DannyBai

mackem said:


> I did briefly look at the FX series but was unsure as to which would be better for me in terms of suiting my music tastes and of course comfort (Since the 850 is larger than the 650/750 for example)



I do love the 850 but the 650 has this smooth and warm sound that's a pleasure to listen to. Bass is calmer, treble is more tamed and still carries good vocals. 



dweaver said:


> I ordered a pair of the EX650. Out of curiosity how sparkly is super sparkly? I am in love with my Z7 and am hoping these will stop gap me from feeling a stupid urge to buy the Z5. How would you compared these to say the XBA-H3?



I highly doubt these could come close to the Z5 but for an affordable set, it's not bad at all. Treble will make the H3 sound dark. Sparkles in the upper registers so it won't affect the vocals so much. Super sparkly as in at higher volumes high hats will give you a shock.


----------



## dweaver

Dang, I was afraid you were going to say that...

The Z7 is brighter than what I remember the H3 being but not by a lot. Guess I will how these work for me LOL.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I do love the 850 but the 650 has this smooth and warm sound that's a pleasure to listen to. Bass is calmer, treble is more tamed and still carries good vocals.
> I highly doubt these could come close to the Z5 but for an affordable set, it's not bad at all. Treble will make the H3 sound dark. Sparkles in the upper registers so it won't affect the vocals so much. Super sparkly as in at higher volumes high hats will give you a shock.


 
  
 You are like a one man wrecking crew - now you've got me interested in the 650's lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw, anyone intrigued by the $200 AKG K7XX Massdrop edition? I sure am.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/743280/new-release-the-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-an-exclusive-from-massdrop-and-akg
  
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

Keep an eye out on the deals thread. They had a HD700 sale at the Seinheiser outlet which sold for $350. Shocking considering the phones were $1000 when they came out. Those AKGs seems to be a great deal going for $200.


----------



## Mad Max

ZOMGLOLBBQNEKONEKO
  
 http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/axent-wear-axent-wear-p22467/axent-wear-casque-a-oreilles-chat-haut-parleurs-n37021.html


----------



## twister6

mad max said:


> ZOMGLOLBBQNEKONEKO
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/axent-wear-axent-wear-p22467/axent-wear-casque-a-oreilles-chat-haut-parleurs-n37021.html


 
  
 ...and they just raised $3M on IGG?!? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/axent-wear-cat-ear-headphones


----------



## Exesteils

Very very VERY interested in the K7XX. Just like what the review said, have owned quite a few K70x models and while I like them enough to buy them, their flaws are also apparent enough that they don't stay around for long. 

Now if I can make up my mind on either these or AT's new line... Like that MSR7 or ESW9LTD


----------



## doctorjazz

I have Q701, which I like (seems to have many detractors), likely the Massdrop version will be pretty close to it, not likely worth it under the circumstances (and will it have dayglo green???????)


----------



## dweaver

I also kept my Q701 for now so feel no big need to get those 7XX. To be honest I am enjoying the Z7 so much I might just sell the Q701.


----------



## Exesteils

Different tuning if Project86's impressions are anything to go by. Also, it's all black. No silly accents and no bumpy headband, which is a plus for me


----------



## Kamakahah

doctorjazz said:


> I have Q701, which I like (seems to have many detractors), likely the Massdrop version will be pretty close to it, not likely worth it under the circumstances (and will it have dayglo green???????)




No green, just the pictured black version. It's based off the k702 anniversary edition with a few tweaks to the SS, the headband and very closely matched drivers. 

While a number of the 700 models share a close signature, there are distinct differences. 

Value is relative, so it's hard to generalize. A slightly better version of the Annie/K712 sound for $200 brand new seems like a pretty fantastic deal to someone that doesn't already own an AKG in the 700 series.


----------



## Don Lehrer

Those AKG XXX looks promising, need to get them, or not??


----------



## doctorjazz

My usual Tina Turner paraphrase here, "what's need got to do with it?"......


----------



## waynes world

Need? No... only "lust" has to do with it... and lack of resistance!


----------



## gikigill

Is 0.25 ohms resistance enough?


----------



## Mad Max

doctorjazz said:


> I have Q701, which I like (seems to have many detractors), likely the Massdrop version will be pretty close to it, not likely worth it under the circumstances (and will it have dayglo green???????)


 
  


dweaver said:


> I also kept my Q701 for now so feel no big need to get those 7XX. To be honest I am enjoying the Z7 so much I might just sell the Q701.


 
  
 I tried Q701 briefly, I didn't like the funky warmth added to the sound.  Fortunately, it turned out to simply be a coloration added by the foam disc underneath each of the little black grills on the cups.  Twist 'em counterclockwise to unlock with two safety pins and remove the foam.  After you put the grills back on, it should sound more like K702, much better in my opinion.  If the thinness of the AKG sound puts you off, then this change will not help.


----------



## doctorjazz

Interesting how differently people hear things. I never found them to have added warmth(i assume you feel like it is at the expense of detail). Complaints I've heard from others are more of them being too analytical, dry, not "musical". I might try the mod, but actually do like them as is. I chalk this up to differences in hearingperception/preferences, aassociated equipment, (sounds nice through my Geek Out 1k), and I suspect there is more variability in different samples than we expect there to be. 
Safety pins?


----------



## Don Lehrer

I have the Q701 and like them a lot, wonder how the KXXX will perform, specially whit the tweaks and alike. I wonder if those headphones could be even better than the prior generation


----------



## Mad Max

Nah, Q701 with the foams removed is just as good as my K701.


----------



## dweaver

OK, I have thrown my glove into the ring. Here is my review of the Z7 posted in the Head Gear Section
  
*Pros:* Warm signature that is designed to allow the listener to experience mouder musical grandeur without ear fatigue
*Cons:* At lower volumes the lower treble energy and increased bass creates a sound that can lack some dynamics and detail.

  OK, before I get into my review of the MDR-Z7 I feel a need to give some background and history of my time on head-fi. It might help make sense of my love of this headphone and why at the same time I am going against the sonic grain of some of my recent reviews and general mid/treble centric preferences.

 When I started out on Head-fi I was the proud owner of the original Bose Triport earphones and thought they were pretty good until I started to read about sound and realized I wanted something more. I then started down my low-mid-fi days of trying to find something cheap that would meet my desires. Interspersed among this lower end gear was the occasional splash into what I thought was higher end gear such as the original Monster Turbine IEM's.
  
 After several IEM's I started to check out headphones versus IEM's and have bounced back and forth between these to areas since. My first full size big phone was the venerable ATH-AD700 which was a revelation of what a headphone could do in regards to a larger sound stage, I was so impressed a gave away my AD700 to my Mother and bought the AD900 figuring it would be  step up. The AD900 introduced me to my love hate relationship with mid-range/treble centric headphones. I then bought the Sennheiser HD600 and loved that signature as well. Then I got a great deal on a pair of Denon D7000 which opened my second love love of quality bass and sparkly treble. But in the end I sold all 3 of these headphones as I just could find something I was in love with sonically. The AD900 was to strident and thin sounding, the HD600 was to balanced, and the D7000 to V shaped. I then went through a round of Shure headphones buying the 940, 1440, and 1540, all ended up being sold as I again found issues with the signature and or the build and comfort of each. So my search continued. During this search I went back to my IEM roots and tried a few more IEM's including the XBA-H1/H3 both which ended up being traded or sold as again I found myself not satisfied with the signature of each IEM. I also snuck an AKG K550 in the mix and ended up reviewing the new K545 (which I still own and love, it is V shaped but has enough upper mids that I find it very good for a portion of my music). I then bought and modded a pair of Q701 which I also love and still own. After an afternoon of testing the Sony MDR 7520 and AKG K712 Pro I ended up ordering a pair of the K712 Pro and even declared them best for my mid/treble love as I would not sacrifice those areas for bass.

 Then something strange happened. I won an RHA contest to review their new flagship IEM the T10i. When the T10i arrived my initial impression was these are fun, but WAY TO BASSY! But I ws determined to give them a proper chance before I wrote up my review. So I started burning them in nightly and put away my other IEM's and just used the T10i. After a week of using the T10i suddenly my other IEM's and headphones were starting to sound thin and fatiguing (to be honest my K712 caused ear fatigue when  got them even though I loved their mid-range and treble detail). After another week I was starting to use the T10i a lot and preferred it's relaxed sound for longer listening sessions.

 Meanwhile I was reading and trying to ignore all the Sony MDR Z7/Z5 talk, but I would be lying if I didn't say I was intrigued... I then bought a pair of MDR10RBT to test out blue tooth technology to see how it had improved and suddenly found myself splitting all my head time between the T10i and the MDR10RBT (the MDR10RBT are now my permanent winter muffs LOL).

 But my intrigue regarding the MDR Zx products wouldn't go away and was whetted by my MDR10R. So when I found out the local Sony stores were carrying the Z7 I knew I had to have a listen. My first taste ended up being an A/B session between my MDR10R and the Z7 through the new PHA3. I could tell there was a ton more space and size in the Z7 and big improvements in all sonic areas. I left the store impressed but unconvinced because I wasn't sure if it was the headphone or the better DAC/Amp. So I went back to another store and tried nothing but my LG G3 as a source. 45 minutes later I reluctantly left the store with the Z7 in hand and a football in my gut because I had just laid out $700+ dollars!

 So 3 weeks into using the Z7, here I am writing this review. In case you haven't guessed, I LIKE THE Z7 A LOT!
  
So now begins the hard part, how do I write an unbiased review???
  
*Simple,* I am going to spend a paragraph and discuss the sonic qualities  of the Z7 and explain who in my opinion should look at it and who will likely want to take a pass based off those sonic qualities. Then from there I get to just talk about why I love this headphone without fear of upsetting anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 The general description of the Z7 signature is big, bass-y, and relaxed without sacrificing the mid-range and treble... sort of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By this I mean the mid-range is clear and detailed but warm and the treble is clear but not as detailed and airy as other headphones like the K712 or the Beyerdynamic T1, especially at lower volume levels. So if you want neutral or you want mid/treble centric sound then simply move on as the Z7 won't fit those needs. Also the sound stage while nice and big and decently accurate for a closed headphone will simply not keep up with a good open headphone.

 So is that it then, is the Z7 a lost cause????

HECK NO!!!
  
 Once you get past the basic description of the sound signature and delve into what makes this headphone tick then things get interesting. In my opinion the very things that will give many head-fi'ers cause to pause ultimately may be why they should consider this headphone as second option and for many quite possibly their main headphone.

 Each headphone manufacturer should hopefully have a goal in mind when they make a headphone and hopefully that goal isn't to simply make money. In the case of the Z7 I think Sony wanted to make something with a BIG EXPERIENCE but without sacrificing the music in the process. For me when I think BIG EXPERIENCE I think concerts, block buster movies, live orchestra's, followed by intimate Jazz sessions where you can feel the music pulsating with life. In my opinion one aspect of all these venues is the music or sound track has to be louder than what we listen to most of the time. So how does one create a headphone that achieves these qualities without making people go deaf?

 The Z7 attempts this balancing act by going deep for the bass and uses air flow versus raw impact and punch. This allows the Z7 to present bass in a way that doesn't simply get louder as you turn up the volume. Instead of just getting louder is starts to show detail an nuance. Similarly the mid-range which is slightly warmer can be listened to out a louder volume and like the bass shows more my detail as the volume goes up. Treble on the other hand can't scale the same way as the bass and warmer mid-range so Sony dampened the treble so as the volume was increased the treble would gain clarity to match the bass and mid-range at it's optimal moderate to loud volume level. In my opinion at moderate to loud levels Sony has NAILED this signature. I can listen for hours being completely immersed in my music and loving the grandeur of it all and then simply remove the headphone with ZERO ear fatigue. Further more when I want to just relax or focus on some task with music in the background, I can turn the volume down and get a less dynamic but still enjoyable level of music. The only thing I can not accomplish with the Z7 is a low volume listening session with tons of detail and dynamics. But that is where my SECONDARY headphones will come in...

 So in case you didn't catch that, my "better technical" headphones have been relegated to second fiddle! For years I worked hard to convince myself to listen at low volumes only and use extremely technical oriented IEM's or headphones to allow me to dissect my music. The problem with that approach was that I lost what was most important to me, AWE AND GRANDEUR! I fell in love with music because it moved me and for good or bad volume played a roll in that process. Music moved me because it quite often MOVED ME!

 On top of all this Sony has made one of the most comfortable headphones I have ever worn. It just simply disappears when I put it on. The pads are soft and enveloping without being super hot (I am sitting in my hot stuffy computer office as I type this and the headphones have not bothered me for the past hour plus I have been typing). Plus they are flawlessly designed and manufactured including a masterfully designed cable and connection system.

 Sure I would rather have had a case included, maybe an extra set of earpads. Heck I would have been ecstatic if these had been priced at the $500 price point! But regardless of these missing niceties or wishful lower pricing I do think the Z7 earns it's keep if barely.

_One final discussion I think is important. There was / is lots of talk about this headphone as it compares to past Sony masterpieces. I think this is immensely unfair to the Z7. Sony had a goal for each headphone they have made. Please focus on their goal for this headphone instead of wishing they would just make a new Mona Lisa 2.0!_

 I am going to go against tradition in how I usually score a headphone breaking it down into general areas like bass, midrange, treble, and sound stage, instead I am going to give a few song impressions:

Babel by Mumford and Sons - The bass in the song is thicker and slower than the a headphone like the Q701 but enjoyable as the speed is not so off that it becomes to slow. Vocals are slightly heavy / warm in a way that is more meatier. There is a drop off in detail in the upper registers as compared to a headphone like the Q701 but I get a similar sense of immediacy as different areas are accented on the Z7. I would say the Z7 is more intimate sounding than a mid/treble centric headphone as the vocals sound slightly closer and as mentioned, warmer.
  
Your my Thrill by Diana Krall - At the beginning of the song the piano sounds thick and weighty and when the bass kicks in there is a nice heavy note that is detailed and full of decay. When Diana's voice starts she sounds very sultry and very close. You can hear the drum kit but cymbals are not very prominent acting more as an accompaniment rather than taking center stage. The over all sense is that your watching Diana play in a small intimate club that is warm and inviting.
  
Anvil of Crom by Basil Poledouris - from Conan the Barbarian - The kettle drums have a nice full sound and the brass also sounds full and vibrant. The cymbals in the background actually sound very clean and have great articulation but loose some of the shimmer and airiness as compared to a neutral or mid/treble centric headphone. The violins are slightly dark and not quite ethereal but blend very well in the over all soundscape being presented. The instrument separation is clean but is done by a reduction in shimmer of instruments like the cymbals. The sound is what I would expect to hear at the movies. Given that this is a movie sound track I feel the Z7 offers a faithful reproduction of the sound intended.
  
Symphony No 3 by Arvo Part - The cellos at the beginning of the track I am using sound very full and thick. The sense of sound stage is enveloping as the different cellos and later instruments join the music. Brass instruments sound exceptionally poignant. I feel completely surrounded while the song plays and can feel the emotion and atmosphere of the music completely. The song hits a very heavy dark section that is simply so well done it sweeps me away. Then violins kick in and they are vibrant and clear. Small bells are played 3/4 of the way through the song and are again clear and poignant, followed by a minimalist violin section that is clear followed by a wonderful brass section that is restrained and poignant before descending into a deep kettle drum bass filled crescendo that is simply awe inspiring. When this song ended the next Arvo Part song "I am the True Vine" kicked in and the voices were so vibrant and couldn't help but listen as they sing... This song clearly shows how a well designed bass oriented headphone can completely transform a song into an experience versus just listening to a song.
  
Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd - The initial bass and synthesizers sound amazing with good pop to the drums and organ like for the synthesizers. There is a wonderful 3D aura throughout the song with the vocals being perfectly placed. The drum kit is detailed but never more than accompaniment to the song. The guitar solo is relaxed and clean but not so relaxed as to be boring, it carries you down the song pulling you into the feeling of the song. Little details like the pin prick are wonderfully articulated.
  
 Money by Pink Floyd - The cash registers at the beginning of the song sound great and never harsh. The bass guitar kick in and sound very full and wonderfully present, when the drums kick in they have a nice kick to them and the cymbals sound clear but never bright always acting as just an accompaniment. The vocals again are weighty and perfectly placed in the song. Guitars and saxaphone have vibrancy and clarity. The songs is simply immersive surrounding you as it plays out, again with a wonderful 3D sound field.
  
Lullaby - by Loreena McKennit - The start of the song with the thunder is very compelling and larger than life. Loreena's voice sounds very ethereal and full. All the accompanying instruments sound poignant and clear. When the male actor starts to give his speech his voice is full and very powerful while Loreena's singing in the background never looses it's ethereal qualities. The song feels like an experience versus just music.
  
 In my overall score I am giving this headphone a 5 because I feel it is simply awe inspiring when used at moderate volume levels. But I have knocked it's value down to about a 4 and it's overall audio quality to about 4.5 as I do think it's price is at the extreme edge of what is acceptable and there is a trade off in sound quality at lower volumes from an audiophile perspective.


----------



## Shawn71

Thought the below link will be useful for those in need.......especially shipped thru china post.

 http://track-chinapost.com/?p=435


----------



## bigfullz

Monoprice did it again! The new budget champ?

Monoprice inverted driver (item #s:12235-12238): ~$14. Comes in 4 colors

Thanks to dsnuts, I think most of us know about the Monprice 8320 (as well as its adjacent models) and its status here. So, could their brand new offering out do the "legend"? 

These intrigued me because of the inverted driver technology. The dynamic driver faces out away from the ear and sound reflects off an acoustic baffle, then back to the ear for a "natural" sound. Sounds like a gimmick right? (Bose Acoustimass anyone?). It's not groundbreaking technology, there are a few other companies offering backwards drivers and even Sony does a "parallel" driver arrangement on their hybrids and ex series. Another interesting note: they look like a rebranded Zagg ZR-Six, which sells for $60! So, for about a fifth of that cost, I had to see what they were all about... And I was floored!

Let's get right to the sound! 

First listen, straight out of iPhone 6 Plus:
Wow, nice wide stage, good placement, decent separation. Definitely enhanced bass, but I am glad that it seems to be more sub bass. Man, it reaches deep too; awesome for Daft Punk's Tron soundtrack and Hans Zimmer's Dark Knight Rises score! Very nice impact and rumble. The orchestra arrangements are wide and clear, the horns have bite, the synthesizers have some edge... Ya know, this is reminding me of my Kef m200 (will compare later). 

After a few listens:

Bass is elevated, powerful, yet still decent quality. Not the quickest, maybe a little bleed into lower mids, but not much honestly. It is more subwoofer type bass, low and thunderous when called for. It still presents detail like slaps and plucks from bass strings, and a bassoon sounds great.

Mids are not scooped out! Actually right up front and clear. Vocals are very nice, not distant or back at all. Electric guitars have good tone, attack, crunch, chug, etc... Snare hits have a nice crack when called for, and still enough detail for brushes and "fatter" sounding snares. As mentioned before, horns have a little bite to them, strings sound pretty good too. Not a ton of detail, but way more than a sub $15 earphone should have! 

Highs are clear, a touch of sparkle, missing some air, but really no complaining at this price. Cymbals have a nice shimmer, high hats have some sizzle. Non fatiguing, no unpleasant spikes or harshness present. 

Wide stage! Not very deep, but has decent height and good separation. 

Fit is quite amazing! Just using the included medium tips, they just pop in and "melt" away. They also include a small and a large pair for your basic tip set. The housings are very light too, which contributes to a virtually perfect fit for my ears. The only reason they become noticeable is due to the horrible microphonics; they transfer a lot of energy to the housings. Wearing them over ear helps with this quite a bit, and if you can find a spare shirt clip somewhere, that should pretty much eliminate the problem. 

Now, the isolation on these are spectacular! I barely heard the loud television in the same room. This is gonna be a huge win for me, as I plan on using these while cutting grass and plowing snow. These are also very immersive for gaming. That visceral bass along with the great isolation make for some intense gaming sessions. 

The cable is flat, thin, and does seem cheap to me. I do like the right angle connector and it is gold plated. Mic/remote works fine, good location, and has a nice click. It lacks a volume control, is not robust, but this is not a big concern for me. 

Overall, the MP Inverts are a winner! Now, I do not own some of the budget heros from Sony, Havi, Ostry, or JVC, but I can offer a few notes:
- they destroy the Apple earpods that are included with iPhones
- they trump the Monoprice 8320 in mostly every way (but cost a few bucks more too). The bass will be a bit much for some, but no graininess in the upper mids/lower treble . The fit is no contest, a known weakness of the 8320. 
- Klipsch s4i is a good fight, but these win again. Better bass, and no treble spike or sibilance that the s4 occasionally presents. 
- Sennheiser cx300 (first model) is a good fight too, but there is better clarity and a wider stage on the MP inverts. There is more mid presence as well as top end, so they win here for me. 

I think a nice way to describe these are a budget Kef m200. The MP inverts do have a much better fit, but thats the only win it will get. The m200 presents a better overall refinement from top to bottom, but these do a great impression of the Kef. So, I think these are a stellar bargain! They could be a great starter for one's headfi journey, a nice backup, or an awesome "beater" set, which is what I am slotting them for. Try them out and get inverted!


----------



## waynes world

bigfullz said:


> Monoprice did it again! The new budget champ?
> 
> Monoprice inverted driver (item #s:12235-12238): ~$14. Comes in 4 colors


 
  
 Interesting! Got a link?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Shablamo!
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082709&p_id=12235&seq=1&format=2


----------



## nick n

Ahh nice. Reasonable price also.
 I got those reverse firing Elecom Esfera things I posted about earlier in here, _*fantastic stuff *_I ordered a spare. Also have the other two= their GrandBass Series models incoming. Both have the dual chambers I think and also the extra front keeper magnets. One is a 15.4 mm driver...
  
 There will likely be other impressions on the Esfera soonish.


----------



## Tarnum

The new Monoprice shares same inverted driver technology and same housing shape with some Korean Xacarero's earphones from 2012-2013. 
 Check it out: http://www.xacarero.co.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=16&main_cate_no=52&display_group=1
 Actually, I posted my quick impression for some models of Xacarero IEM that used inverted driver and sound pipe previously, and it was not so interesting.
 But after purchased 1 more PS-30N together with PS-20N, BS-40 and checked very carefully at home, their sound turned out better feeling.


----------



## sfwalcer

Happy Thanksgiving you Discovery mofos!!!

  
 Oh and just purchased the Senni HD 598's. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gotta' go in for at least one Black Friday deal.


----------



## Exesteils

sfwalcer said:


> Happy Thanksgiving you Discovery mofos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$99 for them really is crazy good


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> $99 for them really is crazy good


 

 Ahaha i was 1st and foremost a slickdealer then a head-fier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So that deal was too good for me to pass up.  : P
  
 Never tried Sennis cans befo' so....
  
 Will see how they are. :  )


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, we got lots of experienced Head-Fi folks here, the Black Friday stuff is getting to me, wearing me down. Ready to spring for a ciem. Decent (not fabulous, but OK) right now on 1964ears and UERM, anybody have experience with them for some quick advice?
Thanks 
SF, congrats, good snag...think you have to not sleep the next 4 days to not miss anything! :rolleyes:


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> Ahaha i was 1st and foremost a slickdealer then a head-fier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Read somewhere Amazon sold a few thousands of these HD598 for $99.  Now they are back to $199...


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Read somewhere Amazon sold a few thousands of these HD598 for $99.  Now they are back to $199...


 
  
 Yeah, they were even on amazon.ca for $112CN. Fortunately for me they were sold out by the time I started getting an itchy trigger finger lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Man, HD800 for $999, Massdrop UERM is $699, Shure 846 there as well, 1964ears has 20% off for Black Friday, need some resistance, fortitude, backbone, haven't seen so many good Black Friday deals in a few years now. I guess companies are feeling like people are ready to let go of some cash...
Boy, leaning towards trying my first ciem (still a virgin, and at my age  )


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got back from best buy and tested out these cans. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDRXB950AP-Smartphone-Headset-Silver/dp/B00NBMHYC6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417203156&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+xb950ap going for $50. Not bad for the price. You have to be a bass fan of course but a good deal for these cans that cost double everywhere else.


----------



## dweaver

Quote:


dsnuts said:


> I just got back from best buy and tested out these cans. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDRXB950AP-Smartphone-Headset-Silver/dp/B00NBMHYC6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417203156&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+xb950ap going for $50. Not bad for the price. You have to be a bass fan of course but a good deal for these cans that cost double everywhere else.


 
 Future Shop has the BT model on sale for $99 but they sold out online before I could get a pair. I might check the store just in case but since I already have the MDR10RBT it's probably just as well.
  
 The only BF deal I partook in was the IE60 sale for $98 from Visions Electronics here in Canada. But I have grown so accustomed to a darker sound because of my Sony headphones (Z7 and MDR10RBT) I will probably be putting them up for sale. The IE60 offers an excellent balanced sound that has lively mids and treble along with a very big sound stage but I just am struggling with all my mid/treble centric gear now LOL.
  
 Anyway if anyone is interested in the IE60 I will be putting them up for sale in the FS thread for $85 plus shipping.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Quote:
> Future Shop has the BT model on sale for $99 but they sold out online before I could get a pair. I might check the store just in case but since I already have the MDR10RBT it's probably just as well.
> 
> The only BF deal I partook in was the IE60 sale for $98 from Visions Electronics here in Canada. *But I have grown so accustomed to a darker sound because of my Sony headphones *(Z7 and MDR10RBT) I will probably be putting them up for sale. The IE60 offers an excellent balanced sound that has lively mids and treble along with a very big sound stage *but I just am struggling with all my mid/treble centric gear now LOL*.
> ...


 
  
 We'll make a basshead out of you yet!


----------



## dweaver

Made...

LOL


----------



## bhazard

The LH Labs LPS.... wow. It has instantly made my Geek Out sound better. Can't wait till I get my Xfi soon.


----------



## doctorjazz

bhazard said:


> The LH Labs LPS.... wow. It has instantly made my Geek Out sound better. Can't wait till I get my Xfi soon.




Good to hear-I wound up going from the Xfi to the Soul Tube, which basically is the Xfi and LPS in 1 chassis with a tube output stage, if I understand correctly. Might be worth getting a Pulse (the basic) and LPS this weekend while things are on sale to have as a desktop second system. Enjoy!


----------



## sfwalcer

"Confusing"??? "Graphs"??? "Channel imbalance"??? Pissssssssssssssh HYPE OVA'!!! 
  
... eat THAT Masa' WAYNE.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> "Confusing"??? "Graphs"??? "Channel imbalance"??? Pissssssssssssssh HYPE OVA'!!!
> 
> ... eat THAT Masa' WAYNE. :veryevil:




We all love lachlan! That was an entertaining review actually - he reqlly seemed confounded lol. And even though he has a defective pair, he still likes them! Anyway, I honestly don't perceive any distortion, so I'm not sure what that's all about. But the millions that love the b3's can't be wrong about how great they are!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

waynes world said:


> We all love lachlan! That was an entertaining review actually - he reqlly seemed confounded lol. And even though he has a defective pair, he still likes them! Anyway, I honestly don't perceive any distortion, so I'm not sure what that's all about. *But the millions that love the b3's can't be wrong about how great they are! *


 
 "The millions"? Considering the size of this community, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Shawn71

thatbeatsguy said:


> "The millions"? Considering the size of this community, I highly doubt that.




Not even a half of a Thou.....and a quarter to that,fully satisfied?.......


----------



## nihontoman

JVC FXH30 are cheaper on ebay from one seller:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FXH30-In-ear-Earphone-Titanium-Micro-HD-Headphones-BLACK-/251734573308?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a9c8cc0fc
  
 might be interesting at this price point. sadly I'm out of "headphone money" thanks to the HD598 deal so I can't get them ATM, but maybe someone else could?


----------



## Leo888

Have looked forward to Black Friday but will have to resist and save up the funds for the ATH ESW9LTD. Have always wanted a ESW9 but waiting for this LTD edition to happen. Now could be the time for it. Anyone have any first hand info about them?


----------



## waynes world

thatbeatsguy said:


> "The millions"? Considering the size of this community, I highly doubt that.




You're right - I meant "billions". Thanks for the correction!


----------



## jant71

nihontoman said:


> JVC FXH30 are cheaper on ebay from one seller:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-HA-FXH30-In-ear-Earphone-Titanium-Micro-HD-Headphones-BLACK-/251734573308?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a9c8cc0fc
> 
> might be interesting at this price point. sadly I'm out of "headphone money" thanks to the HD598 deal so I can't get them ATM, but maybe someone else could?


 
 Grabbed a pair of Rockets for $50 off on Black Friday myself so my JVC plans are on hold for the moment. nice find though they will be more appealing when they are around $50. Maybe they will come to the stateside as well unless JVC decide to make some sort of NA offshoot like the last micro driver FXC80 Black series model.
  


waynes world said:


> You're right - I meant "billions". Thanks for the correction!


 

 The "dozens" of sound about right


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> *Grabbed a pair of Rockets* for $50 off on Black Friday myself so my JVC plans are on hold for the moment. nice find though they will be more appealing when they are around $50. Maybe they will come to the stateside as well unless JVC decide to make some sort of NA offshoot like the last micro driver FXC80 Black series model.
> 
> 
> 
> The "dozens" of sound about right :evil:




Can't remember, have you heard them before?


----------



## nihontoman

jant71 said:


> Grabbed a pair of Rockets for $50 off on Black Friday myself so my JVC plans are on hold for the moment. nice find though they will be more appealing when they are around $50. Maybe they will come to the stateside as well unless JVC decide to make some sort of NA offshoot like the last micro driver FXC80 Black series model.
> 
> 
> The "dozens" of sound about right


 
  
  
 yeah, they should sell hese in the US market. that way it'll be much cheaper and I don't doubt they will sell lot's of them there...


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> The "dozens" of sound about right


----------



## DannyBai




----------



## dweaver

Oh my!! how do they sound?


----------



## DannyBai

So far very impressed. Bass is very quick, just the right amount. Sub-bass notes doesn't linger but it's there. Mid-bass isn't obtrusive. Vocals are along the lines of the CKR earphones but doesn't sound as forced. Treble is very nice. Lots of detail without any hotness or sibilance. Staging is good but isn't massive. High quality sound all together. 

Build seems solid. Much better than MDR-1R. It's not light in weight but not overly heavy. Clamping force is significant but very nice pads to take the pressure away. Gotta be the best looking headphone to date for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Very nice. Look forward to my pair. Unfortunately mines is on snail mail.


----------



## jant71

vwinter said:


> Can't remember, have you heard them before?


 
  
 Nope, and doubted them at first. ASG-1 was the only Aurisonics I have ever purchased before. Enough "word of mouth" though by now. Reference Tenore I did have and Heaven V was probably the other I may have purchased but saw the the Rockets on sale and it was time to purchase something(last non-budget model was XBA40). I've seen some of your comments on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We seemed to have heard a few of the same things and our opinions match up pretty darn close. CKR9, Tenore, GR07 MK1, CN40, B2(DBA-02 for me), MH1, ASG-1, XBA 4(40 for me), and probably others as well.
  
 Any tip recommendations??
  
  
 Looking good Dannybai! I keep saying to vlenbo that the GM are the best looking of the MSR bunch.


----------



## dweaver

Ok went to Futureshop to get a cash refund on a mouse I bought that they now have on sale and ended up leaving with a pair of MDRXB950BT! Sold out online but had stock still in stores DOH!

Out of the box these have a lot of bass, the bass button makes them ridiculous. Expect an A/B shootout between these and the MDR10RBT after I give these a couple days of burn in.

Build wise I like how solid they feel and their comfort. They are more beefy than the MDR10RBT without the annoying plastic creaking and fragile feeling and have slightly more clamp so likely more isolation. Comfort wise they are almost as comfortable as the 10R which I think is above average.


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> Nope, and doubted them at first. ASG-1 was the only Aurisonics I have ever purchased before. Enough "word of mouth" though by now. Reference Tenore I did have and Heaven V was probably the other I may have purchased but saw the the Rockets on sale and it was time to purchase something(last non-budget model was XBA40). I've seen some of your comments on them  . We seemed to have heard a few of the same things and our opinions match up pretty darn close. CKR9, Tenore, GR07 MK1, CN40, B2(DBA-02 for me), MH1, ASG-1, XBA 4(40 for me), and probably others as well.
> 
> Any tip recommendations??
> 
> ...




Wow I didn't realize it was that many haha. I use the MH1 tips because they don't change the sound too much and don't get left behind in my ears like the sureseals (which are too comfortable lol). The mh1 tips move the peak down to about 5KHz from 6KHz for me which removes any inkling of sibilance with the sureseals. SGS and Gnarl use the sennheiser biflanges, which I need to stop procrastinating on buying.


----------



## nihontoman

Those do look good DannyBai. congrats. will wait for a review


----------



## DannyBai

I ordered a pair of the FXH30's for another member/friend here on the forums and he was kind enough to let me have a listen over the weekend before I ship it off to him. What I gather so far is that these are a big improvement over the FXD series. No more peaky treble and bass is tame and fast. Bass will need some time to tighten up but what I'm hearing already is really good. Vocals are very good. Deep and wide sound. These are excellent and people need to scoop it up.


----------



## Libertad

im interested in the FXH30s but the FXT100 and FXT200LTD had my attention the moment i found out they were centered around high resolution and clarity.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> So far very impressed. Bass is very quick, just the right amount. Sub-bass notes doesn't linger but it's there. Mid-bass isn't obtrusive. Vocals are along the lines of the CKR earphones but doesn't sound as forced. Treble is very nice. Lots of detail without any hotness or sibilance. Staging is good but isn't massive. High quality sound all together.
> 
> Build seems solid. Much better than MDR-1R. It's not light in weight but not overly heavy. Clamping force is significant but very nice pads to take the pressure away. Gotta be the best looking headphone to date for me.



Nice danny, on Monday I should be able to provide my own impressions, I hope I enjoy it.

By less forced, do you mean less forward and less grainy sounding?


jant71 said:


> Nope, and doubted them at first. ASG-1 was the only Aurisonics I have ever purchased before. Enough "word of mouth" though by now. Reference Tenore I did have and Heaven V was probably the other I may have purchased but saw the the Rockets on sale and it was time to purchase something(last non-budget model was XBA40). I've seen some of your comments on them  . We seemed to have heard a few of the same things and our opinions match up pretty darn close. CKR9, Tenore, GR07 MK1, CN40, B2(DBA-02 for me), MH1, ASG-1, XBA 4(40 for me), and probably others as well.
> 
> Any tip recommendations??
> 
> ...



It's true, he showed and persuading me into purchasing the brown. The red still looks really good though.....


----------



## DannyBai

Less forward and less grainy would be right. You're gonna love these vlenbo.


----------



## cylpol1

The ciem company 1954 ears says they have new technology that is a new solution to hearing loss by implementing this technology in their iems http://www.digitaltrends.com/music/earbuds-making-deaf-1964adel-thinks-designed-solution/


----------



## Carlsan

cylpol1 said:


> The ciem company 1954 ears says they have new technology that is a new solution to hearing loss by implementing this technology in their iems http://www.digitaltrends.com/music/earbuds-making-deaf-1964adel-thinks-designed-solution/


 
  
 There has been a lot of discussion of these already at the *1964 Ears *thread, and this dedicated thread.
  
Its a kick-starter program. You offer some cash to help in development, they give you back a gift of the finished product.


----------



## Hutnicks

carlsan said:


> There has been a lot of discussion of these already at the *1964 Ears *thread, and this dedicated thread.
> 
> Its a kick-starter program. You offer some cash to help in development, they give you back a gift of the finished product.


 

 Great you get to pay all their start up costs and they get to sell at full pop into the marketplace. Hmmmmm Economics 101.Peez Poor investment strategy. If I'm investing I want shares not a discount off your product.
  
 Hardly wait till GM gets into kickstarter


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> So far very impressed. Bass is very quick, just the right amount. Sub-bass notes doesn't linger but it's there. Mid-bass isn't obtrusive. Vocals are along the lines of the CKR earphones but doesn't sound as forced. Treble is very nice. Lots of detail without any hotness or sibilance. Staging is good but isn't massive. High quality sound all together.
> 
> Build seems solid. Much better than MDR-1R. It's not light in weight but not overly heavy. Clamping force is significant but very nice pads to take the pressure away. Gotta be the best looking headphone to date for me.


 

 thanks for taking the Plunge on these DannyBai! i look forward to your impressions in depth!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Very nice. Look forward to my pair. Unfortunately mines is on snail mail.


 

 look forward to your impressions DS!  cheer that snail on!


----------



## vwinter

hutnicks said:


> Great you get to pay all their start up costs and they get to sell at full pop into the marketplace. Hmmmmm Economics 101.Peez Poor investment strategy. If I'm investing I want shares not a discount off your product.
> 
> Hardly wait till GM gets into kickstarter




This.

It's great for companies and great for consumers to have a chance at something that might otherwise have not been made, but an investment is not a word I'd use to describe it. More like a prepayment with possible benefits (and delays that make it a wash).


----------



## jant71

hutnicks said:


> Great you get to pay all their start up costs and they get to sell at full pop into the marketplace. Hmmmmm Economics 101.Peez Poor investment strategy. If I'm investing I want shares not a discount off your product.
> 
> Hardly wait till GM gets into kickstarter


 

 Yep to add a bit to vwinter, you are getting behind a product not investing in the company. They sell for whatever they are gonna sell for and the backers get the product either early or for a much reduced rate or both. These are small companies usually and Kickstarter is a good way to get a product funded or otherwise we might not even see said product. GM is apples to oranges there. Just sayin


----------



## vlenbo

Received my ATH-MSR7.
  
  
 Impressions: OH MAN GOSH DANG.
  
 The vocals are a good improvement over the ckr lineup. The voices are a bit more subdued in the detail and I believe the 5khz dip has been fixed with this headphone as strings have better bite now. The highs are frigging amazing!!!!! The bass is just right in amount of quantity like danny said (though it depends on the song), and even better, the bass is tight.
  
 The staging is great in height and has plenty of depth.
  
 THIS HEADPHONE ROCKS!!!!!
  
  
 ....
  
  
 Until I heard the lower treble sound slightly OH SO SLIGHTLY sibilant to my ears. 
  
 Danny, if you can, would you mind listening to beatle's norwegian wood? There was an annoying sibilance (slight very slight) that caught my attention. It's when they play with the finger cymbals I believe.
  

  
  
 EDIT: THe headphones look gorgeous in gunmetal, looks like jant was not playing with my heartstrings when he recommended them. Thanks bud!
  
 The pads are comfortable as heck, the clamp is definitely tight enough to harm one's head, but the padding helps mitigate this possible problem.
  
 The vocals for females are awesome, and the treble sounds fantastic. The lower treble may have a potential sibilance, and the bass is nicely textured. The stage is intimate but has a great height and depth once again. Strings have better weight and crunch compared to the ckr series.


----------



## vlenbo

Alright, I just want to verify something. I may have been biased and uninformed about something regarding cables.


What if I was using the provided cables the wrong way?

I.e. using the input plug as the connector plug for the headphone?



Also, I already made a switch and no difference in sound is heard

Only asking to be unbiased as possible. I was using the portable player device cable; switched to the smartphone cable and I like the lack of sibilance.


Edit: I was using a samsung galaxy note 4 with terrible quality mp3 apparently. I went to hear the music on the pc, but I still suffer some slight sibilance with Norwegian Wood by the Beatles. 

I listened to Seven days, which had sibilance in another headphone *Cough re700* and it doesn't exhibit this problem. 

Despite this sibilance problem, the mids are fantastically smoother and better weighted than the ckr series. Unfortunately, the mids are still forwarded, but as danny said, the mids are at least 1db less forwarded than the ckr series.

Staging is still impressive as always. I enjoy the bass and the detail that the headphone outputs, but most of all I enjoy the treble response of this headphone. Now I hear that the timbre of sticks hitting against each other, string instruments, and piano sounding that much better.



Headphone is hard to drive unfortunately...


----------



## DannyBai

I didn't detect any sibilance vlenbo and using the smartphone cable.


----------



## cylpol1

carlsan said:


> There has been a lot of discussion of these already at the *1964 Ears *thread, and this dedicated thread.
> 
> Its a kick-starter program. You offer some cash to help in development, they give you back a gift of the finished product.


 
 Sorry did not see that


----------



## lalala6

Anyone willing to take one for the team and give the new Audio Technica CKB70 a try? I have a feeling that it might be an improved CKN70...

Amazon link


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> I didn't detect any sibilance vlenbo and using the smartphone cable.


 
 Thank you very much danny!
  
  
 Update: Vocals are beautiful in this headphone, way better than the re700 (meh), and definitely is an improvement over the mikros90's vocal presentation, but only because it sounds more airy and transparent. The bass quantity is similar between the two, though the bass impact will have to go to the on-ear mikros.
  
 I find the bass to be quite soft, which is something I didn't expect. I hoped it would be a little rougher or solid. The treble is a huge improvement over the mikros as it sounds slightly more detailed without becoming sibilant, and it is smoother too.
  
 Stage is still amazing, quite tall and great amount of depth.
  
  
 Danny, you were right. I LOVE this headphone!
  
  
 I just wish it had a bit more bass and subbass so I could feel the impact of those drums. Other than that, I think audio technica has a winner on their hands. The headband padding is something they should fix though, it kind of hurts to wear this.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I had more trouble with the A83 than A71. But, I am using both with shallow fit. I read that most have some sort of trouble with fit on the A71 as well but for me, that one is one of the best I've come across. Using UE900 tips with that one and Final Audio tips with the A83.


 
  
 Just got the A71's. Yup, fit is very nice - they just sit in my ears perfectly. Very comfortable. I like the memory wire. Using the UE900 tips that you so graciously provided to me a while back, and yup, these A71's are the real friggin' deal. Love them already. 







drbluenewmexico said:


> yes indeed! and the a71 has a woofer also with two dynamics! very LIVE sound..


 
  
 Yes, a beautiful sound indeed!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Just got the A71's. Yup, fit is very nice - they just sit in my ears perfectly. Very comfortable. I like the memory wire. Using the UE900 tips that you so graciously provided to me a while back, and yup, these A71's are the real friggin' deal. Love them already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad it's working out already and if you happen to hear the mid-bass being a little strong, they'll settle nicely.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, it must not be shaped like the A83, which is great sounding, but not an easy fit.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, it must not be shaped like the A83, which is great sounding, but not an easy fit.


 
  
 A71:

  
 A83:


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> Received my ATH-MSR7.
> 
> 
> Impressions: OH MAN GOSH DANG.
> ...




 It seems you're falling in love with it already. Now tell me are they worth the upgrade from the ckr9s? And where did you order them from and how much?


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> It seems you're falling in love with it already. Now tell me are they worth the upgrade from the ckr9s? And where did you order them from and how much?


 
 It depends.
  
 The msr7 fixes the possible 5khz problem that the ckr series had, meaning that strings have better crunch, improving the timbre from the ckr series.
  
 However, there are two caveats.
  
 The 6khz region might have a slight peak that causes the lower treble to cause potential sibilance....
  
 The second, the subbass is somewhat present, but disappointing compared to the ckr9s. The bass itself does not provide a good impact imo to compete against the ckr lineup. However, the vocals and treble are the biggest points of this headphone, in addition to its wonderful 3d soundstage presentation.
  
 It depends what you are looking for.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> It depends.
> 
> The msr7 fixes the possible 5khz problem that the ckr series had, meaning that strings have better crunch, improving the timbre from the ckr series.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok thanks mate, how much did you get them for?


----------



## vlenbo

syedz2ez4 said:


> Ok thanks mate, how much did you get them for?


 
 $300 at amazon japan.
  
 Now they're at $250 if you buy from EC-JOY.
  
 While I posted those positive impressions.
  
  
 The negatives still stand in my ears.
  
  
 Cons - 
  
 Needs more visceral bass impact at least
  
 The lower treble becomes a pain to bear with, which is similar to the re700s. The difference is that the issue is somewhat mitigated, but is still problematic in recordings like J-POP.
  
 I know j-pop has the forwarded mids and treble, but it becomes unbearable to my hearing. The ckr9s were at least able to mitigate a lower treble problem, though the upper midrange can be a pain to bear with the j-pop recordings.
  
 Make no mistake, even the mikros90 faces such sibilant problems, even with an amplifier (using the cayin c5).
  
 Just that the mikros suffers middle treble sibilance, which is also annoying imo. I cannot handle the pain of treble in any region of the frequency.


----------



## SyedZ2ez4

vlenbo said:


> $300 at amazon japan.
> 
> Now they're at $250 if you buy from EC-JOY.
> 
> ...


 
 I just found out about kakaku and ECjoy site you mentioned and indeed is cheaper there. Do they ship internationally or I need a referer?

 About msr7, I am aware like you said it has slightly better timbre and vocals. But the bass is a bummer, I'd like to have rumbles to my music lol Anyway I am deciding between the fx850 which are only $200 now or spend a lil extra for the jvc fx1100. Hmm I need to have those insanely good timbre in my inventory


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> syedz2ez4 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks mate, how much did you get them for?
> ...


 
 These headphones literally sound perfect for me except for the lack of bass impact! What a shame...


----------



## DannyBai

I consider myself a lover of bass but I don't find these to be bass light. I actually love how tight the bass is and quantity is fine but not on the level of CKR's. I can't stand sibilance either but I don't hear any. At least in the range that bothers me. These are the best portable cans I've heard.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I consider myself a lover of bass but I don't find these to be bass light. I actually love how tight the bass is and quantity is fine but not on the level of CKR's. I can't stand sibilance either but I don't hear any. At least in the range that bothers me. These are the best portable cans I've heard.


 

 ^
 Not interested in these ATH portables that much but just wondering how is their bass quantity as well as quality compared to the ATH WS99's which had that "solid bass" moniker but wasn't really THAT bassy. LoL
  
 If these had mo' bass depth/ slam than those WS99 then there is no need to worry about their bass tbh.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Not interested in these ATH portables that much but just wondering how is their bass quantity as well as quality compared to the ATH WS99's which had that "solid bass" moniker but wasn't really THAT bassy. LoL
> 
> If these had mo' bass depth/ slam than those WS99 then there is no need to worry about their bass tbh.



Way less bass quantity, less depth, less slam. Better quality.


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> I consider myself a lover of bass but I don't find these to be bass light. I actually love how tight the bass is and quantity is fine but not on the level of CKR's. I can't stand sibilance either but I don't hear any. At least in the range that bothers me. These are the best portable cans I've heard.


 
  
 Oh my mistake, it's not that it's bass light, it actually has enough bass to satisfy me personally.

 It's the bass impact that leaves me disappointed is all. I just expected the msr7 to have a similar impact to the ckr series is all, hehe.


dannybai said:


> Way less bass quantity, less depth, less slam. Better quality.


 
 +1


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> *Way less bass quantity, less depth, less slam.* Better quality.


 

 ^
 Welp hype OVA'!!!
  
 These are dead to me Danny!!! T_T


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hope their isolation is kick arse cuz if only average how do they expect a "portable" set of cans to block out background noise if their bass is on the lite side despite the better quality. These seems to be meant for home use mostly then no???


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp hype OVA'!!!
> 
> These are dead to me Danny!!! T_T
> ...


 
 It's average unfortunately.


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> It's average unfortunately.




Welp... 


I guess I'll have to hear it to make a decision but from what I'm reading, things aren't in the favor of the MSR7s


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> It's average unfortunately.


 

 ^
 Damn i had expected their bass to be slammin' tbh. Isolation i can look pass but.........
  
 Not like i was interested in these cans but it's good to know where their bass quantity/ quality stands. Still a bit spendy, for like $150 i might give them a try. : P
  
*edit:* oh oh oh, one mo' thing. Is their bass quantity the same level as the ATH AD900X's??? The bass on those fully open back puppies are pretty solid despite their depth is not THAT deep into the sub bass regions.  I can dig if it's on par with those AD900X's. :  )


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> Welp...
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to hear it to make a decision but from what I'm reading, things aren't in the favor of the MSR7s


 
 Yup, and I still have yet to know the noise leakage.
  
 I think the msr7 lacks noise leakage, but I have to make sure.
  
  
 Try hearing it for yourself, you might enjoy them. I'm just not in love with the 6khz frequency myself, but as danny already stated, his ears can tolerate it.
  
 The bass is definitely tight as heck, but the bass has me slightly disappointed on the impact. However, the quantity is enough for a Flathead.
  
 Also, the treble is the best point of this headphone regardless, as well as instrument rendition. Pianos and stick instruments never sounded so good!
  
 Drums are great, snare drums are badass on this headphone. The bass drums leave a lot to be desired though.


----------



## DannyBai

I'd say it's pretty close to the bass of the 900X's. Possibly a little more punchy. When Ds gets his pair, he'll have to compare since I don't have those anymore.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Yup, and I still have yet to know the noise leakage.
> 
> I think the msr7 lacks noise leakage, but I have to make sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> I'd say it's pretty close to the bass of the 900X's. Possibly a little more punchy. When Ds gets his pair, he'll have to compare since I don't have those anymore.


 
 ^
 Alright sweet that's good to know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks like the Havi B6 hype is just around the corner. : P
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/736896/havi-b6/195#post_11064541
  
 Might hold out until both variants are released and see which one is the most ideal for me. By then the VSonic VSD5 should be released as well. hoho Fun tymes!!! I AM READY!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

Personally, I don't find the AD900X to have much bass at all. It is very recording dependent though! I'm listening to this song right now:
  

  
 and the bass is definitely punchy enough! But with A LOT of my music I feel like I can barely even hear the bass, much less feel it. My main problem with the S500 was the lack of bass impact. The quality was excellent and electronic music was amazing! But the bass is very soft, not very punchy at all.


----------



## 7S Cameron

sfwalcer said:


> vlenbo said:
> 
> 
> > It's average unfortunately.
> ...


 
 I totally feel like we are listening to different pairs, but obviously that isn't the case... I don't know how you got so much bass out of my AD900X, but I feel like I'm hearing a lot less than you did!


----------



## sfwalcer

7s cameron said:


> I totally feel like we are listening to different pairs, but obviously that isn't the case... I don't know how you got so much bass out of my AD900X, but I feel like I'm hearing a lot less than you did!


 

 ^
 Cuz i put it on FULL BLAST DURRR!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But seriously though the bass on those AD900X is pretty damn solid for a full open set of cans. I like their bass quality more than the Philips X1's, which also makes more sense compared to how the rest of their sonic frequency are presentated.


----------



## vlenbo

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Cuz i put it on FULL BLAST DURRR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty sure you'll enjoy the msr7 whenever they reach $150.
  
 They're comfy, good isolation, great sound, and just as I finished testing noise leakage, it's not as bad as I expected it to be. It's close to the mikros sound leakage, which is barely any at all. 
  
  
 (tested it using voice recorder using samsung note 4. 2 feet away from the headphone)
  
 can't actually tell you the db in sound, but I'm pretty sure that using a desktop at 28 volume with media player classic volume bar set at half is not the loudest compared to the people who are accustomed to louder listening levels.


----------



## Exesteils

I can currently get the MSR7LTD for 220usd on preorder that will be coming in right before Christmas... If they are good, I might just bite.


----------



## sfwalcer

vlenbo said:


> Pretty sure you'll enjoy the msr7 whenever they reach $150.
> 
> They're comfy, good isolation, great sound, and just as I finished testing noise leakage, it's not as bad as I expected it to be. It's close to the mikros sound leakage, which is barely any at all.
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Dood i am sure i will enjoy A LOT of the stuff that i am not THAT interested in, but i still ain't buying. i dunno you can't buy them all, so i am taking my own audio route to see where it lands me. I am pretty happy with my current cheapo set-up for my daily needs: Ostry KC06, VSD3S, GR07 BEs are in constant rotation with my C5/X5 combo so......
  
 I just have monies saved up to burn is alls cuz its what this crazy hobby is all about at the end of da' day. : P
  
 Itchy fingers, new hype, and desire to get the most outta' your dollar for the best possible sound.
  
 It's da audio journey that i must take and why we are all here at the discovery thread. :  )


----------



## sfwalcer

exesteils said:


> I can currently get the MSR7LTD for 220usd on preorder that will be coming in right before Christmas... If they are good, I might just bite.


 

 ^
 DEWiTTT!!! IN DA' NAME OF DISCOVERY!!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Has anyone given the Syun Mix-1 whirl? They look.....interesting.
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-mix-1/


----------



## Ap616

b9scrambler said:


> Has anyone given the Syun Mix-1 whirl? They look.....interesting.
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-mix-1/




bhazard has recently...


----------



## B9Scrambler

ap616 said:


> bhazard has recently...


 

 ....thanks...I found his post. Forgot the Head-Fi search feature is more or less useless (however Google found it no problem...).


----------



## Ap616

b9scrambler said:


> ....thanks...I found his post. Forgot the Head-Fi search feature is more or less useless (however Google found it no problem...).



Lol


----------



## rickdohc




----------



## doctorjazz

b9scrambler said:


> Has anyone given the Syun Mix-1 whirl? They look.....interesting.
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/syun-mix-1/




talk about interesting looking, from the above post, another set of headphones, a bit more pricy, haven't heard anything about them, anyone going to bite?

http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc-8/


----------



## ForceMajeure

doctorjazz said:


> talk about interesting looking, from the above post, another set of headphones, a bit more pricy, haven't heard anything about them, anyone going to bite?
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc-8/


 
 Those FLC 8 looks very very interesting ! 
  
 Too bad I cannot read chinese. Apparently they have a total of 36 different tuning possibilities.
 Hybrid 8.6 mm dynamic driver + dual balanced armatures .
 Detachable right angled cable, fairly low profile.
  
 Specs from LMUE
  
 *Accessories: *


3 pairs of silicon tips (S,M,L)
One pair of silicon ear hook
One small leather bag
1 pair tweezers
Low frequency tuning plug: nine (three groups, one group of three)
ultra-low tuning plug: nine (three groups, one group of three)
Tuning catheter: eight (four groups)
tuning accessories box: one

 *Specification:*


Driver unit: 8.6 mm dynamic drivers+ dual balanced armature 
Rated Impedance: 11 Ohm 
Sensitivity: 93 dB/mW 
Frequency response: 20Hz- 20KHz 
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated plug 
Cable: 1.30 mm TPU cable 

  
 Looks very nice but pricy...
  
 More pics and impressions here 
 http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1722772&fpage=0&toread=&page=1


----------



## vlenbo

Already posted this before, but this short melody on the msr7 is nothing short of amazing.
  
 Danny, you HAVE to hear how instruments sound here.


----------



## DannyBai

vlenbo said:


> Already posted this before, but this short melody on the msr7 is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> Danny, you HAVE to hear how instruments sound here.



Sounds good.


----------



## bigfullz

So, it looks like the Monprice Inverts are also a rebrand of the NuForce NE 600x/m. 

https://www.nuforce.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=12&Itemid=197/index.php

Even though they are bass heavy, still quite impressed with these!


----------



## waynes world

It's a sad day in waynes world. My rockboxed clip zip, which has been with me pretty much since day 1 of my head-fi journey, has broken. The on/off button no longer works. I can still spark it up by plugging the usb cable in, but that isn't gonna quite cut it. I've used it extensively while biking, and probably _every_ night for 2 years (it's the only gizmo that I've had that can conveniently clip to my underarm hair, and then operate easily by touch while half asleep).
  
Lost in waynes world,


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> It's a sad day in waynes world. My rockboxed clip zip, which has been with me pretty much since day 1 of my head-fi journey, has broken. The on/off button no longer works. I can still spark it up by plugging the usb cable in, but that isn't gonna quite cut it. I've used it extensively while biking, and probably _every_ night for 2 years (it's the only gizmo that I've had that can conveniently clip to my underarm hair, and then operate easily by touch while half asleep).
> 
> Lost in waynes world,


 

 ^
 ehhh why not just buy a new one then? It's only like $20 smackers on the regular shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nick n

waynes world said:


> It's a sad day in waynes world. My rockboxed clip zip, which has been with me pretty much since day 1 of my head-fi journey, has broken. The on/off button no longer works. I can still spark it up by plugging the usb cable in, but that isn't gonna quite cut it. I've used it extensively while biking, and probably _every_ night for 2 years (it's the only gizmo that I've had that can conveniently clip to my underarm hair, and then operate easily by touch while half asleep).
> 
> Lost in waynes world,


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/744861/purge-your-feelings


----------



## mochill

Get the shozy alien


----------



## doctorjazz

Good thing, after the underarm hair clipping (which sounds like it should get a penalty), you didn't try to sell it!!! 

But, hey, I bought one of those a while back, lasted me about 2 months till it broke, cheap plastic, pretty amazing you got such good use of it for so long (and, it survived it's axillary adventures, LOL)


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> ehhh why not just buy a new one then? It's only like $20 smackers on the regular shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's why I count on you so often Sf.. you are a wise Master Troll indeed.
  


nick n said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/744861/purge-your-feelings


 
  
 Thank you nick n. DONE
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/744861/purge-your-feelings#post_11110357


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Get the shozy alien


 
  
 Well, let me know how it goes sparking up the alien in the middle of the night, resuming play, and then easily adjusting volume... all while being half asleep and not looking at it. If you succeed, then it might be an expensive candidate!
  


doctorjazz said:


> Good thing, after the underarm hair clipping (which sounds like it should get a penalty), you didn't try to sell it!!!


 
  
 Selling the clip zip, or my pulled out underarm hairs lol!
  


doctorjazz said:


> But, hey, I bought one of those a while back, lasted me about 2 months till it broke, cheap plastic, pretty amazing you got such good use of it for so long (and, it survived it's axillary adventures, LOL)


 
  
 Yeah, I've abused it pretty good and have been surprised about it lasting as long as it has. And I've always been surprisingly happy with the SQ out of that little gizmo. I guess I'll have to heed Sf's wise words and pick up another one.


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/744861/purge-your-feelings


 
 ^
 ehhh no comment.
  

  
  
  
  


mochill said:


> Get the shozy alien


 
  
... this is the only alien i fracks with. Dat coffin lookin' DAP looks like a bad sci-fi prop. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Good thing, after the underarm hair clipping (which sounds like it should get a penalty), you didn't try to sell it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Hey doc when you gonna have a massive IEM sell-off??? haha You seem to got yourself a MASSIVE collection. Let me get 1st dibs if you do have one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


waynes world said:


> That's why I count on you so often Sf.. *you are a wise Master Troll indeed.*


 
 ^
 Always my young grasshiphopper.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

How does the RHA T10i compare with the V Moda M100? As in sound signature, clarity, treble, mids, lows and fun factor? I'm looking for a iem that is simply amazing with edm, hard dance and rap. My budget is $300 Australian dollars so the T10i is my number one choice but also can look at other iems. I want an iem that has a fun factor like the V Moda M100 or can sound simlar to it. So how does the T10i do with edm, rap, hard dance?


----------



## doctorjazz

^
Hey doc when you gonna have a massive IEM sell-off??? haha You seem to got yourself a MASSIVE collection. Let me get 1st dibs if you do have one.  

[COLOR=FF00AA]Actually, really should shed some of this stuff, it's a combination of being too busy and too lazy (have to find boxes, tips, get them boxed for shipping, then to the post office, have to figure out which iem is which 

Basically a horder, like having all this *stuff.* [COLOR=FF00AA]Anyway, isn't the point of life, "he who ends up with the most stuff, wins?" 
But, one of these days I'll get it together and clear house.[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## sfwalcer

hardstyleloco96 said:


> How does the RHA T10i compare with the V Moda M100? As in sound signature, clarity, treble, mids, lows and fun factor? I'm looking for a iem that is simply amazing with edm, hard dance and rap. My budget is $300 Australian dollars so the T10i is my number one choice but also can look at other iems. I want an iem that has a fun factor like the V Moda M100 or can sound simlar to it. So how does the T10i do with edm, rap, hard dance?


 

 ^
 Never heard the M100 nor the T10i but from the impressions so far is that the T10i is OVERLY warm and bassy which gets in the way of the rest of the sonic frequencies even with their "treble" filter. I would think the Sony XBA-H3 would be a better option for you cuz they probably even bests the M100's in terms of mids and treble, and their bass is damn sweet, bold and deep which is perfect for edm and hip hop music. The H3's sound signature would be closer to that of the M100's methinks.
  
 Those RHA T10i had A LOT of initial interest prior to their release but as soon as more concrete impressions came in, they seem to be pretty lackluster in tuning and refinement. All style and not much substance it seems, which is a shame as they seem like a VERY comfy set of IEMs. The KEF M200's most likely destroy them in sonic capabilities and those can be had today in the sales forums here for like $70 but ergonomics on the other hand.... LoL


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, 1 Dogwalk Discovery

what would you call it...Brooklyn hipster indie punk soul, whatever the heck that means...good track, though


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

My first post


----------



## sfwalcer

hifiaudiophile said:


> My first post


 

 ^
 A truly enlightening/ profound statement.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

So my collection consists of the Fidue A83, Sony XB90EX, Zero Audio Singolo, and a pair of Mikros 90s. MY Sources are an iphone 6, Galaxy Note, Sansa Fuze, Fiio X5, and a Cayin C5 amp. 

My next logical step is upgrading my source. IEMs and Can


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Thanks sfwalcer


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

There's a few I have in mind. JVC Fx1200, DITA Answer, and Philips X2

iBasso DX90


----------



## sfwalcer

hifiaudiophile said:


> So my collection consists of the Fidue A83, Sony XB90EX, Zero Audio Singolo, and a pair of Mikros 90s. MY Sources are an iphone 6, Galaxy Note, Sansa Fuze, and a Cayin C5 amp.
> 
> *My next logical step is upgrading my source.* IEMs and Can


 
 ^
 LMAO dood you seem like you gots some sweet arse toys already. Whatcha' doing posting here for??? : P
  
 Sure is hell mo' better off then me. :  )
  
*Maybe the upcoming FiiO X7???*
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap-updated-on-7-11-2014
  
 Oh but wait............
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/fiio-x7-what-is-your-dream-dap-updated-on-7-11-2014/1455#post_11109528
  
 ^
 People are already ready to jump ship before even the player is even released/ finalized cuz it will most likely not "compete" with TOTL DAPs such as the A&K's, etc. LoL
  
 Hope FiiO change their minds and bring us a true game changer DAP but if it's gonna be just like most of their amps which is just "good for the money then.......
  
  
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> Thanks sfwalcer


 
 ^
 Hey it's the new guy let's pick on him!!! FRESH MEAT boi!!!


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Fiio has always been disappointing. They fail massively with bass quality and quantity.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Well my A83, Singolo, and Mikros are all bass light. Only the Sony's provide quality bass thump and slam, but at the expense of fine details and clear mids, so that's my search right now, sfwalcer. The best of all these worlds.


----------



## sfwalcer

doctorjazz said:


> ^
> Hey doc when you gonna have a massive IEM sell-off??? haha You seem to got yourself a MASSIVE collection. Let me get 1st dibs if you do have one.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 C'mon doc hording ain't no fun, sharing is caring meng. :  P
  
  
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> Fiio has always been disappointing. They fail massively with bass quality and quantity.


 
 ^
 Don't have THAT much experience with FiiO products but it does seem that the FiiO of old is pretty meh in terms of 3Dness, transparency, lushness and high resolution as their stuff were generally marketed as consumer grade and nothing extraordinary.
  
 It seems that with the release of the X5 it is a turning point for them, the X3 still being more of their old "house sound" which as you said has plenty of bass but lacks a lot in quality.
  
 Hope the X7 is worth the asking price at least and can hang with the likes of today's TOTL DAP but not besting them just as the X5 did with the mid-tier DAPs that are out now.


----------



## sfwalcer

hifiaudiophile said:


> Well my A83, Singolo, and Mikros are all bass light. Only the Sony's provide quality bass thump and slam, but at the expense of fine details and clear mids, so that's my search right now, sfwalcer. *The best of all these worlds.*


 

 ^
 LoL you're talking about DA' ONE here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You see there will ALWAYS be something that will bug ya' regarding one gear or another, cuz there just ain't no such thing as perfection. You get great sounding gears like the KEF M200 then their ergonomics is gonna piss ya' off due to the fit and massive nozzle/housing size. You get the Sony H3's with their great sound but then they fit/look like franken bolts sticking outta' your ears with pretty meh isolation. Those A83 seems like it will be a winner sonically then you find out that their fit can be a pain in the arse for a lot of people plus they look kinda ugly to me and in your case seems to be a bit bass lite while others are fine with it. There just ain't no "best of all these worlds" yet sadly cuz there will be one thing or another that will displease you or other for various reasons so........ keep lookin' and discovering for yourself meng until THAT day comes. But you will damn sure know that there will be LOTS of cabbages wasted trying to fine your one. haha
  
 /rant


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's why you gots to keep your standards low meng or else it's gonna REALLY cost ya', and even those nut$$$$o TOTL gears ain't guarantee will be your cup of tea/ perfect in everything for ya'. Oh and keep on selling until you fine yours truly as well cuz ain't no point in keepin' dem ho hos if they ain't sweet no mores to ya' after you had fun with them. : P


----------



## mochill

You should try the fidue a71


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> You should try the fidue a71




I don't know who mochill is directing that to, but /everyone/ should try the a71's lol


----------



## mochill

its to hifiaudiophile


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> I don't know who mochill is directing that to, but /everyone/ should try the a71's lol


 

 plus one    and also the Zero Audio  Bassos.,  if you like den Singles, the Bassios are absolutely worth auditioning!!!
 Also the Yamaha Pro 500s are a real sleeper.  after burn in, they have a glorious bass and sound stage and open box
 ones are quite reasonable. they really power up well with C5 that you already have HiFiAudiophile and make streaming
 music really quite nice.  my favorite middle of the night set up, in fact out of portable devices.


----------



## kamcok

drbluenewmexico said:


> plus one    and also the Zero Audio  Bassos.,  if you like den Singles, the Bassios are absolutely worth auditioning!!!
> Also the Yamaha Pro 500s are a real sleeper.  after burn in, they have a glorious bass and sound stage and open box
> ones are quite reasonable. they really power up well with C5 that you already have HiFiAudiophile and make streaming
> music really quite nice.  my favorite middle of the night set up, in fact out of portable devices.


 
 I've heard great things about the Yamahas.... the only thing that puts me off is that a lot of people has reported that it's quite heavy and uncomfortable :[


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yeah, its heavy and awkward, but its worth it! you forget that its on
 with the glorious soundstage and layering and textures it produces
 out of portable devices powered with the C5.... remarkable.
 Other noted portable phones, like the Senn Momentums,  etc
 are very truncated in presentation compared to those Yammies...
 one of the few headphones that makes me forget where i am and
 what i am doing with streaming sources like amazon music, etc.
 and its blue....


----------



## twister6

hifiaudiophile said:


> Fiio has always been disappointing. They fail massively with bass quality and quantity.


 
  
 Their DAPs or amps?  I guess you are not looking for an accurate sound representation?  I personally prefer my sources to be as clean as possible, and than select IEMs to deliver different sound sig.  It gets messy with too many variable in the equation 
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> Well my A83, Singolo, and Mikros are all bass light. Only the Sony's provide quality bass thump and slam, but at the expense of fine details and clear mids, so that's my search right now, sfwalcer. The best of all these worlds.


 
  
 If you prefer basshead IEMs (and sounds like v-shape sig?), A83 was not the best choice, I agree.  But in my opinion it's not lacking the quality, but rather boosted quantity.  You probably need one of those JVC HAFX1X xtreme-xplosivs fart cannons!!!


----------



## neuromancer

Why not JVC fx850?


----------



## Vain III

hifiaudiophile said:


> Well my A83, Singolo, and Mikros are all bass light. Only the Sony's provide quality bass thump and slam, but at the expense of fine details and clear mids, so that's my search right now, sfwalcer. The best of all these worlds.




Noble 5/6

I don't know how the Noble 5 sounds but I tried a friends Noble 6 and they were really good. Great bass quality. I'm personally going for the Noble 4, which is said to be bass anemic, but I'm looking forward to the more balanced signature.

FX850 might also be a good IEM for you. I haven't gotten the chance to listening to them but from what I hear they're a real winner. You could also step your game up and get DITA The Answer. I know a few people who have both and it's split even with one half thinking the DITA is a massive improvement and the other saying the DITA is a noticeable but not massive improvement.

If you don't feel like breaking the bank on a new pair of IEM then I would suggest grabbing the ATH-IM70. I was one of the early adopters of that headphone, according to this thread's post history, and I have to say it was definitely worth it. Sadly I had fit issues and could only get a good fit after trying for minutes at a time. Also the stock cable's memory wire is freaking ridiculous to deal with. It has a pretty powerful sound. IIRC Eric & I both agreed that it had a slight V that didn't detract to heavily from the mid-range.


----------



## twister6

vain iii said:


> Noble 5/6
> 
> I don't know how the Noble 5 sounds but I tried a friends Noble 6 and they were really good. Great bass quality. I'm personally going for the Noble 4, which is said to be bass anemic, but I'm looking forward to the more balanced signature.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Answer is a neutral sounding IEM, well balanced across entire frequency range; not sure why you want to group it with bass enhanced headphones.  With DITA it's all about high quality rather than quantity
  
 If you are on a budget go for CKR9, but if you can stretch it - CKR10 is out of this world!!!


----------



## Retrias

the best bass iem of the recent year i have heard is the
  
 JVC FX850
 ASG 2.5
 the CKR10
 the Sony Z5


----------



## twister6

retrias said:


> the best bass iem of the recent year i have heard is the
> 
> JVC FX850
> ASG 2.5
> ...


 
  
 Any comparison comments about FX850 vs CRK10?


----------



## Retrias

the FX850 imo have more fluid bass, while the CKR10 is more "surround" like . The vocals of FX850 is again more analog but less formward than the CKR10 , but not by much. The FX850 while having some clarity didnt extend its treble well enough for it to actually sound piercing (which many people often like) , the CKR10 have higher treble "pierce" compared to the FX850 . I would have to say this is fully a matter of taste on whether you liked smooth analog sound or the rather harsh and blocky digital sound
  
  
 ps:CKR10 tips is changed into JVCs , the ATH tips sucks ass at bringing in treble and bass


----------



## twister6

retrias said:


> the FX850 imo have more fluid bass, while the CKR10 is more "surround" like . The vocals of FX850 is again more analog but less formward than the CKR10 , but not by much. The FX850 while having some clarity didnt extend its treble well enough for it to actually sound piercing (which many people often like) , the CKR10 have higher treble "pierce" compared to the FX850 . I would have to say this is fully a matter of taste on whether you liked smooth analog sound or the rather harsh and blocky digital sound
> 
> 
> ps:CKR10 tips is changed into JVCs , the ATH tips sucks ass at bringing in treble and bass


 
  
 Don't have FX850 for comparison, but have CKR9/CKR10 in a review queue; already done with a burn in and ready to start listening soon.  I only had a few minutes before and after burn in so my impression is more like a 5 second observation, and CKR9 sounds smoother at the top and less aggressive and slightly reduced in quantity at the low end in comparison to CKR10 having a more detailed bass with a higher mid-bass impact and upper mids/treble brighter with a higher level of detail retrieval and sounding more like BA rather than dynamic driver (in terms of clarity, don't mean it sounds cold digital).  CKR9 is fantastic, but doing a quick A/B comparison makes them sound a bit veiled next to CKR10.  Doesn't mean CKR9 is veiled, just a relative comparison


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Don't have FX850 for comparison, but have CKR9/CKR10 in a review queue; already done with a burn in and ready to start listening soon.  I only had a few minutes before and after burn in so my impression is more like a 5 second observation, and CKR9 sounds smoother at the top and less aggressive and slightly reduced in quantity at the low end in comparison to CKR10 having a more detailed bass with a higher mid-bass impact and upper mids/treble brighter with a higher level of detail retrieval and sounding more like BA rather than dynamic driver (in terms of clarity, don't mean it sounds cold digital).  CKR9 is fantastic, but doing a quick A/B comparison makes them sound a bit veiled next to CKR10.  Doesn't mean CKR9 is veiled, just a relative comparison


 
  
 If you provide any kind of comparison between the A71's and the CKR9/10's, I'll be reading!


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

drbluenewmexico said:


> plus one    and also the Zero Audio  Bassos.,  if you like den Singles, the Bassios are absolutely worth auditioning!!!
> Also the Yamaha Pro 500s are a real sleeper.  after burn in, they have a glorious bass and sound stage and open box
> ones are quite reasonable. they really power up well with C5 that you already have HiFiAudiophile and make streaming
> music really quite nice.  my favorite middle of the night set up, in fact out of portable devices.


 
 I've really been interested in those Bassos. The Tenore are pretty decent when the QC is there. So the Bassos really that good to look into? I think I'll bite?


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

twister6 said:


> Their DAPs or amps?  I guess you are not looking for an accurate sound representation?  I personally prefer my sources to be as clean as possible, and than select IEMs to deliver different sound sig.  It gets messy with too many variable in the equation
> 
> 
> If you prefer basshead IEMs (and sounds like v-shape sig?), A83 was not the best choice, I agree.  But in my opinion it's not lacking the quality, but rather boosted quantity.  You probably need one of those JVC HAFX1X xtreme-xplosivs fart cannons!!!


 
 LOL I'm not a basshead, or maybe I'm a refined basshead? I like clarity and big detail retrieval but with big bass and no bleed. hard to find those, but the Bassos and the FX800-1200 might be quality leads in that direction?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

don't sell off anything doc, have a LOTTERY GIVEAWAY!!!!! MEANWHILE here
 is something new to discover for your newly arriving items:
  
  



FiiO E12A Mont Blanc Portable Headphone Amplifier for IEM Special Edition  by Fiio   160$ great first impressions on amazon.  even better than C5 in some reviews

 optimized for items...go Filo...


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> I've really been interested in those Bassos. The Tenore are pretty decent when the QC is there. So the Bassos really that good to look into? I think I'll bite?


 
  
 Personally, I like the A71's much more than the Bassos:
 - a71 better cable and much better strain relief
 - basso cable almost sticks straight out of the end (so the cable does not drop straight down)
 - a71's can be worn over ear or down
 - bass is quite a bit superior with the a71's
- mids are more recessed with the bassos (more v-shaped). Mids/vocals are very nice with a71's
 - highs are more refined with the a71's
  
 Ymmv!
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> LOL I'm not a basshead, or maybe I'm a refined basshead? I like clarity and big detail retrieval but with big bass and no bleed. hard to find those, but the Bassos and the FX800-1200 might be quality leads in that direction?


 
  
 See above


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Fidue A71 vs JVC FX 650? 

Which would be the best purchase? I like warm, detailed, articulate bass that is full bodied, no bleed, lush foreardish mids, accurate timbre, and nice highs (so not like the Tenore). 

DannyBai? 

Anyone else?


----------



## Vain III

twister6 said:


> The Answer is a neutral sounding IEM, well balanced across entire frequency range; not sure why you want to group it with bass enhanced headphones.  With DITA it's all about high quality rather than quantity
> 
> If you are on a budget go for CKR9, but if you can stretch it - CKR10 is out of this world!!!




That's the thing, M8. He didn't say he wanted a basshead IEM. He said he wanted one that had good quality/refined bass that can dig deep but without the recessed mids or rolled off highs that normally come with that. The Answer, being dynamic, does allow you to dig deeper than any BA would. I would say that the mid-range is every-so slightly recessed as well. (and according to the DITA thread I am not the only one.)


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

vain iii said:


> That's the thing, M8. He didn't say he wanted a basshead IEM. He said he wanted one that had good quality/refined bass that can dig deep but without the recessed mids or rolled off highs that normally come with that. The Answer, being dynamic, does allow you to dig deeper than any BA would. I would say that the mid-range is every-so slightly recessed as well. (and according to the DITA thread I am not the only one.)


 
 +1 exactly!


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> Fidue A71 vs JVC FX 650?
> 
> Which would be the best purchase? I like warm, detailed, articulate bass that is full bodied, no bleed, lush foreardish mids, accurate timbre, and nice highs (so not like the Tenore).
> 
> ...


 
 The bass is more impact/bigger than the Tenore, but also of higher quality and tighter sounding. Very similar to the TTPOD T1-E. If you like quick articulate bass like Havi B3 or the descriptions of the Soundsoul and that isn't very powerful in the signature or GR07BE bass, then I don't think you'll like the A71 or maybe at first until you have adapted. Idk where the RE300h lies in quantity though. But if you can embrace the dual fun AND technicality, then by all means give them a try as they are good. They have lush mids and smoothish highs like the T1-E and Tenore, but just a little more prominent than the Tenore.


----------



## dweaver

Finally received the MDR EX650 today! Unfortunately I ordered the mic model and received the straight stereo model so looks like I will have to return them. That aside these are an amazing sounding IEM. I am not sure if these are brighter than my Z7 or not, I will do some A/B testing and get back on that but they sound very good to my ears. I think they are bass light in comparison but bassier than I thought they would be, they lack the sub bass mostly but they have an extremely clear sound to them and they have a very good sound stage while not being harsh in the upper ranges to far.


----------



## DannyBai

houseofdoom said:


> Fidue A71 vs JVC FX 650?
> 
> Which would be the best purchase? I like warm, detailed, articulate bass that is full bodied, no bleed, lush foreardish mids, accurate timbre, and nice highs (so not like the Tenore).
> 
> ...



The 650 will give you more sub bass and a71 more mid bass. Vocals are more forward on the a71 and has more treble. Slightly better layering on the a71. 650 sounds a little more realistic and full bodied. Vocals are the strength of the a71. 





dweaver said:


> Finally received the MDR EX650 today! Unfortunately I ordered the mic model and received the straight stereo model so looks like I will have to return them. That aside these are an amazing sounding IEM. I am not sure if these are brighter than my Z7 or not, I will do some A/B testing and get back on that but they sound very good to my ears. I think they are bass light in comparison but bassier than I thought they would be, they lack the sub bass mostly but they have an extremely clear sound to them and they have a very good sound stage while not being harsh in the upper ranges to far.




Glad you got them, looking forward to more impressions.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Thanks. I think the A71 might be it?


----------



## Ap616

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks. I think the A71 might be it?


 
 Based on your opinions about previous earphones, I don't know how fond you'll be of the A71's bass presentation and treble. But they are worth a try in my opinion! Also, you can wear them cable down too... so there's that


----------



## drbluenewmexico

houseofdoom said:


> Fidue A71 vs JVC FX 650?
> 
> Which would be the best purchase? I like warm, detailed, articulate bass that is full bodied, no bleed, lush foreardish mids, accurate timbre, and nice highs (so not like the Tenore).
> 
> ...


 

 the A71 are more live sounding and "musical", ie. entertaining and thrilling.  there is more information, detail and reference perspective in the sound
 71sof the Bassos.   i think you would appreciate the Bassos more from what you said above.  although with the quite reasonable price of both of these now i would consider eventually getting both, cause they compliment each other.   happy listening!   oh, just saw you were wondering about the FX 650  i don't have those, but the 850s are definitely a reference level enjoyment phone...the A71s punch in at way more than they cost, but they don't fit the bill for what you describe above, they are more musical and fun, but not particularly accurate..still i love em.....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I've decide on BOTH the A71 and the Bassos. I can get both for the same price of the FX650, so two for one is something I can't ignore. Thank you drblue and dannybai.


----------



## DannyBai

houseofdoom said:


> I've decide on BOTH the A71 and the Bassos. I can get both for the same price of the FX650, so two for one is something I can't ignore. Thank you drblue and dannybai.




Smart choice and I think you'll be happy with both.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Im picking up the Sades, A71, and FXT200 for now, and the FX1200 when available.


----------



## cylpol1

I just got the jvc-fxh30, they are pretty fun sounding and has good fit, light, overall more balanced than most earphones like this,I can say that these have no sibilance, no peaky treble, and Ia m pretty treble sensitive. The soundstage is pretty big and for a driver this size produce a nice sound that's big. It is pretty airy and is smooth, bass and drums are not as impactfull as the ckr9 and surprisingly more balanced


----------



## drbluenewmexico

houseofdoom said:


> I've decide on BOTH the A71 and the Bassos. I can get both for the same price of the FX650, so two for one is something I can't ignore. Thank you drblue and dannybai.


 

 your welcome! enjoy both! give both a long burn in for best experience....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

drbluenewmexico said:


> your welcome! enjoy both! give both a long burn in for best experience....




I plan on it, and thanks for the help


----------



## doctorjazz

So, I got the Pono Player yesterday, cute little bugger, came with one Neil Young song loaded, good sound (lousy song), connected it to my PC, PC didn't recognize it, Pono Music Player (a slightly disguised version of JRiver 20) doesn't recognize it, reset it, NADA. Sent a "ticket" to the Pono folks, got an automated email response, haven't heard anything back yet today. Not a good 1st impression...


----------



## doctorjazz

(I must be living under some electronic voodoo curse, my HTC M8 died on me out of nowhere today, my Peachtree GrandPre preamp bit the dust a month ago or so, back to the factory twice already, sheeesh!!!)


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Time for some discovery material. I have these in my ears as I type this message.
  
 Head on over to our good buddy ericp10s thread for the Thinksound Rain2 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/746027/thinksound-rain2-to-pour-in-ears-soon-impressions-and-discussions-thread#post_11120965 .
  
 Very early impressions as I got them today. Do not sleep on this deal. You want a woodie that sounds much more expensive than the price for admission. Much much greater than the price?. $50 for these are highway robbery. Just for headfiers.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

doctorjazz said:


> So, I got the Pono Player yesterday, cute little bugger, came with one Neil Young song loaded, good sound (lousy song), connected it to my PC, PC didn't recognize it, Pono Music Player (a slightly disguised version of JRiver 20) doesn't recognize it, reset it, NADA. Sent a "ticket" to the Pono folks, got an automated email response, haven't heard anything back yet today. Not a good 1st impression...


 
 sorry to hear this. I almost bit on this Pono thing, but I'm waiting for the Ibasso DX90 instead. Might go with these new Sony HD DAPS also?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> Ok fellas. Time for some discovery material. I have these in my ears as I type this message.
> 
> Head on over to our good buddy ericp10s thread for the Thinksound Rain2 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/746027/thinksound-rain2-to-pour-in-ears-soon-impressions-and-discussions-thread#post_11120965 .
> 
> Very early impressions as I got them today. Do not sleep on this deal. You want a woodie that sounds much more expensive than the price for admission. Much much greater than the price?. $50 for these are highway robbery. Just for headfiers.


 
 Ooo, the Rain2? I was given the opportunity to review these from Thinksound, and will be receiving a review sample pretty soon. Glad to see I could be part of a new hype train again. I kinda miss the action.


----------



## Dsnuts

This DAC amp is excellent for the price. I doubt there is anything better for $100 they are asking for these.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/encore-mdac-headphone-amp-96khz-usb-dac-black/reviews/12136  On sale for $100 from $130 by the way.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

Is this a portable amp? Or a dedicated mobile PC amp like the geek out?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Fidue A71 for only $79.00. Not many left. 

FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic Drivers Hi-Fi Earphones https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OY7TL46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_6qmJub1H5HVW3


----------



## Dsnuts

hifiaudiophile said:


> Is this a portable amp? Or a dedicated mobile PC amp like the geek out?


 

 It is a portable Dac/amp. Sound card for your tablets, iphone, computers. It has some interesting tech behind the specs. It uses an internal lithium Ion battery for a sound buffer/ filter that actively cleans up the signal giving it a very clean sound. Kinda unique to this unit over much more expensive dac/amps I mentioned in the review.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

dsnuts said:


> It is a portable Dac/amp. Sound card for your tablets, iphone, computers. It has some interesting tech behind the specs. It uses an internal lithium Ion battery for a sound buffer/ filter that actively cleans up the signal giving it a very clean sound. Kinda unique to this unit over much more expensive dac/amps I mentioned in the review.




Sounds like a must pick up. Thanks.


----------



## BGRoberts

Whew! 
Been away a few weeks and finally caught up on several hundred messages that I was behind. Y'all have been BUSY! 

I saw that a few of you got quite a deal on Senn 598's on Black Friday. How are you likin' them? I just had mine on last night, for the first time in about 18 months. Spent a couple of hours enjoying them. SFWALCER, whacha think of yours? 

DannyBai and Dsnuts, I'm still really enjoying these two pair of Brainwavez a LOT. The S1's sound really good... just wish they didn't have that firehose of a cable and we're a little easier to wear. I got some Comply tips on '' em, and that made a huge difference in the sound. The S5's, on the other hand, fit like a dream, even though I don't usually care for over-the-ear wear. And they sound oh so sweet. Might be my favorite of the two. 

Those Rain2's sound very interesting. I' ll have to read up on them. 

I keep waiting to see someone tossing out their FX850's for a ridiculously cheap price. Ain't happened yet. I don't understand it. : Guess I might have to read up more on the 650 & 750's.

Keep on listenin'!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> (I must be living under some electronic voodoo curse, my HTC M8 died on me out of nowhere today, my Peachtree GrandPre preamp bit the dust a month ago or so, back to the factory twice already, sheeesh!!!)


 

 sorry to hear you feel electronically cursed, doctor jazz.  don't take it personally.  stuff just dies.  bless the new ones when they appear
 and avoid using them in the rain...... perhaps a new thread on electronic exorcism would be in order for head-fi though!  strange quantum
 field chips that supposedly enhance digital circuits, etc, have passed through my lab, but none of them worked better than the
 qtip or meditation, oops i almost typed medication, for enhancing audio neural circuits....  have faith in the electrons.....


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > (I must be living under some electronic voodoo curse, my HTC M8 died on me out of nowhere today, my Peachtree GrandPre preamp bit the dust a month ago or so, back to the factory twice already, sheeesh!!!)
> ...




I know it's not personal, though most folk do make silly generalizations, lump things together, make conspiracy theories, etc ("I'm not paranoid, they're really following me"). I do have to stop doing those rain dances with my electronics, though (looks pretty silly dancing with a Krell amp, anyway). 
Speaking of blessed, went to a great show last night, Aimee Mann Christmas Show, bunch of guests, went with my wife and teen daughter and had a BLAST!!! (and I'm Jewish...). Guests included Suzanna Hoffs, of the Bangles (great voice, great Rock n' Roll moves, CUTE!!!) and Jonathan Coulter, who was also great. Not many shows left on the tour, 2 in Alexandria, Va, 1 in Ponte Vedra, Fla, really a lot of fun, worth seeing it you are near any of the last shows (she does it annually, so I'd keep it in mind for 2015). Didn't do tons of her own material (sad for me, good if you're not particularly a big fan, don't need to know her stuff to dig the show). AND, Jonathan Coultan played the song that I believe is in the pantheon of contenders for THE BEST SONG EVER WRITTEN!!!



AND, my children, it is available as a free download, from the Free Music Archive (Merry Christmas)

http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Jonathan_Coulton/JoCo_Looks_Back/Re_Your_Brains

And one from The Both (Aimee Mann/Ted Leo collaborative band) (haven't heard many choruses relate "it's a nucleus burning inside of a cell...")



You may have been right the first time, medication...I'm in the middle of frantic sale shopping spree, out of control (at least, my wife thinks so, subtly suggesting it's time for therapy...though, she's a therapist herself, I think she's just rustling up business for collegues. OCD wha?!! I ain't got no stinkin' obsessive compulsion disorder!!! I can stop buying whenever I want, really I can...)


----------



## nick n

Those Elecom things, the *Hires* ( gold and silver coloured models all brass housings far as I can tell- yuck red cable on the silvers ) just released and mentioned a couple pages back. I can't tell if this is a reverse firing or not. Maybe I forgot. At any rate the diagram here is odd trying to grasp it.
 Sure a ring magnet, but:
  
 # 1 -is this on a rear facing driver with that as the vent to the front off the back of the driver, OR
 # 2 - _most likely is that an additional front "keeper"/helper magnet_ like a couple of thier others ( models just prior to this in their Grandbass series ) use to  tighten up driver response and this is what the sound is sent through to the ears ( the ring magnet mounted in front of the driver )
 Thinking # 2 is likely the case here. Like a bass lens /sound focus restrictor port as used in many other headphones to tune things up and acheive a bit better tightness. So there will be if I am correct, tightness from BOTH the extra front magnetic field to control the voice coil as well as the lens to tighten things up...

  
  
 Another thing over there is there some industry standard that need to be met in Japan for that particular Hires tag/emblem?
  
 Some decent reviews so far Amazon Japan on the 1000 series, the 2000 series I'm still looking at stuff.
  
_*E-earphone had this little blurb :*_
 "The difference between "EHP-CH2000" of high-end models is the amount of bass. Towards the CH1000 is, we balanced the more full band. You can easily find favorite bass CH2000, I recommend the CH1000 If you choose in the balance."


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

nick n said:


> Those Elecom things, the *Hires* ( gold and silver coloured models all brass housings far as I can tell- yuck red cable on the silvers ) just released and mentioned a couple pages back. I can't tell if this is a reverse firing or not. Maybe I forgot. At any rate the diagram here is odd trying to grasp it.
> Sure a ring magnet, but:
> 
> # 1 -is this on a rear facing driver with that as the vent to the front off the back of the driver, OR
> ...




These Elecom look nice. Reminds me of the CKR9.


----------



## vlenbo

hifiaudiophile said:


> These Elecom look nice. Reminds me of the CKR9.



 



Exactly.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I know it's not personal, though most folk do make silly generalizations, lump things together, make conspiracy theories, etc ("I'm not paranoid, they're really following me"). I do have to stop doing those rain dances with my electronics, though (looks pretty silly dancing with a Krell amp, anyway).
> Speaking of blessed, went to a great show last night, Aimee Mann Christmas Show, bunch of guests, went with my wife and teen daughter and had a BLAST!!! (and I'm Jewish...). Guests included Suzanna Hoffs, of the Bangles (great voice, great Rock n' Roll moves, CUTE!!!) and Jonathan Coulter, who was also great. Not many shows left on the tour, 2 in Alexandria, Va, 1 in Ponte Vedra, Fla, really a lot of fun, worth seeing it you are near any of the last shows (she does it annually, so I'd keep it in mind for 2015). Didn't do tons of her own material (sad for me, good if you're not particularly a big fan, don't need to know her stuff to dig the show). AND, Jonathan Coultan played the song that I believe is in the pantheon of contenders for THE BEST SONG EVER WRITTEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 THANKS for the download, great holiday song, cheery and positive!
 Electronic Exoricism Thread being prepared, a little more voodoo to do...
 and 13 step audioholics program being conceptualized by VISA and MasterSpend.
 in the meantime, doctor jazz, don't buy anything until you finish this sentence......


----------



## ericp10

A little birdie told me that the On1 will probably be discounted starting tomorrow at 9 a.m. (eastern time). I think the code will be ---> headfi0 ....


 This should knock the On1 to $150. Do not sleep on that deal if it happens! And it probably won't be up for long, so you guys interested in the On1 better be ready (my favorite on-ear headphone). Oh yeah, Make sure you're on the sold by Thinksound page when buying off of amazon.com.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> A little birdie told me that the On1 will probably be discounted starting tomorrow at 9 a.m. (eastern time). I think the code will be ---> headfi0 ....
> 
> This should knock the On1 to $150. Do not sleep on that deal if it happens! And it probably won't be up for long, so you guys interested in the On1 better be ready (my favorite on-ear headphone). Oh yeah, Make sure you're on the sold by Thinksound page when buying off of amazon.com.


 
  
 amazon.ca would be better! (for us aliens lol)


----------



## BGRoberts

ericp10 said:


> A little birdie told me that the On1 will probably be discounted starting tomorrow at 9 a.m. (eastern time). I think the code will be ---> [COLOR=373E4D]headfi0 ....
> 
> 
> 
> This should knock the On1 to $150. Do not sleep on that deal if it happens! And it probably won't be up for long, so you guys interested in the On1 better be ready (my favorite on-ear headphone). Oh yeah, Make sure you're on the sold by Thinksound page when buying off of amazon.com.[/COLOR]




Any chance of a repeat of the 50% off on the Rain2? That deal seemed to end early, and I missed it.
Thanks ericp10!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Apparently the Rain 2 deal is over, so it's the On1 for now. Gorgeous looking cans.


----------



## vlenbo

Thinksound or thinksound...


Thinksound or thinksoind...


One Costa 75, and the other double the price.


What should I order first?!


Eric, is the thinksound airier than the miktos? Does it have slightly better bite in instruments while being warm?



Since the mikros, to my ears (and no offense to the owners), is definitely closed sounding despite its soundstage compared to the msr7.


----------



## BGRoberts

vlenbo said:


> Thinksound or thinksound...
> 
> 
> Thinksound or thinksoind...
> ...




Just ordered the Rain2 for me.
Im really looking forward to them!


----------



## vlenbo

bgroberts said:


> Just ordered the Rain2 for me.
> Im really looking forward to them!


 
 Your post just made my decision!
  
 Unless I can sell my extra pair of the mikros90 headphone for around the same price the on1 is going for.
  
 I hope you love them to bits Robert. Cheap and good quality woody headphones don't come around too often.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> amazon.ca would be better! (for us aliens lol)


 
  
  
 I hear ya waynes world... lol


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Thinksound or thinksound...
> 
> 
> Thinksound or thinksoind...
> ...


 
  
  
 vlenbo the On1 I think is airier and fuller than the Mikros with definitely more bite. Thinksound is always going to give you very nice mids, but the bass is really nice and full in the On1. And more natural sounding than the Mikros. The highs aren't sacrificed, but aren't harsh. It's leaning on the warm side, but not super warm. Very detailed pleasant luke-warmest sound. The bass will definitely outshine the MSR7 (based on the way you described the bass in that headphone). Slam and impact, but not a basshead headphone.


----------



## ericp10

And you are right, you're not going to find a woodie headphone at $150 that sounds as good as the On1. I can't think of one.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> vlenbo the On1 I think is *airier and fuller than the Mikros with definitely more bite*. Thinksound is always going to give you very nice mids, but the bass is really nice and full in the On1. And more natural sounding than the Mikros. The highs aren't sacrificed, but aren't harsh. It's leaning on the warm side, but not super warm. Very detailed pleasant luke-warmest sound. The bass will definitely outshine the MSR7 (based on the way you described the bass in that headphone). Slam and impact, but not a basshead headphone.


 
 Kind of how I hear the msr7s.
  
 Then the On1 will be THE headphone for me. Thank you eric! I needed slam and impact, and I truly hope thinksound will make an over ear with the same qualities as the on1 without any changes to the sound except the soundstage.
  
 The msr7 definitely needs that bass in order for me to enjoy it to the fullest. However, it is a very good headphone, one I think you should add to your future list of headphones when it becomes $200 in japan.
  
  
  
 Thanks again, will sell my gear before the deal ends.


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> Kind of how I hear the msr7s.
> 
> Then the On1 will be THE headphone for me. Thank you eric! I needed slam and impact, and I truly hope thinksound will make an over ear with the same qualities as the on1 without any changes to the sound except the soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since  you are on a subject of bass, how does MSR7 compares to CKR9, just in terms of bass quantity and quality?
  
 Btw, MSR7 has been listed on AT US website (for $249) BUT it's not going to be available for sale in US until March of 2015


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Since  you are on a subject of bass, how does MSR7 compares to CKR9, just in terms of bass quantity and quality?
> 
> Btw, MSR7 has been listed on AT US website (for $249) BUT it's not going to be available for sale in US until March of 2015


 
 The ckr9's bass has enough quantity to sound like it's a basshead, but without actually being bass head quantity levels. 
  
 Quality for quantity on the ckr9s are fantastic, as you are already aware of.
  
  
 Now, the msr7's bass is definitely less than the ckr9. I would say it's on par with the im02, maybe the im03 if the bass on the im03 doesn't match the quantity of the ckr9's, which I somewhat doubt.
  
 The quality, however, is satisfying as the im02's, which is tight, but could sound a little more full and thick. So it's like the bass of the im02, which isn't really lacking, but not as impressive as the ckr9s.


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> The ckr9's bass has enough quantity to sound like it's a basshead, but without actually being bass head quantity levels.
> 
> Quality for quantity on the ckr9s are fantastic, as you are already aware of.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like MSR7 has close to neutral bass quantity.  Hmm...  That will be a definitely good comparison against HP150


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Sounds like MSR7 has close to neutral bass quantity.  Hmm...  That will be a definitely good comparison against HP150


 
 Dang, the HP150s wouldn't have been the headphones for me if I knew about the msr7's true signature, but at least it would have saved me some money.
  
 The treble on the msr7 can be edgy in some songs, even with good recordings.
  
  
 For me, the treble finally controlled itself, but it can be painful to listen to sometimes.
  
 I hope you will be able to review the msr7s before the delayed release date.


----------



## RedJohn456

vlenbo said:


> Dang, the HP150s wouldn't have been the headphones for me if I knew about the msr7's true signature, but at least it would have saved me some money.
> 
> The treble on the msr7 can be edgy in some songs, even with good recordings.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just wanted to put it out there that both the HP100/200 have been discontinued and successor models will be coming. The 150 is meant for western markets only so not sure how that works but I wasn't able to order the 150 from china for that very reason. Just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Kind of how I hear the msr7s.
> 
> Then the On1 will be THE headphone for me. Thank you eric! I needed slam and impact, and I truly hope thinksound will make an over ear with the same qualities as the on1 without any changes to the sound except the soundstage.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No problem vlenbo, but that sale will be a very short window tomorrow. How short, I don't know, but it will be short.


----------



## vlenbo

redjohn456 said:


> Just wanted to put it out there that both the HP100/200 have been discontinued and successor models will be coming. The 150 is meant for western markets only so not sure how that works but I wasn't able to order the 150 from china for that very reason. Just wanted to put it out there.


 
 Well that makes sense, can't wait for the newer iterations! Thanks for sharing.
  
  
 Quote:


ericp10 said:


> No problem vlenbo, but that sale will be a very short window tomorrow. How short, I don't know, but it will be short.


 
 That's unfortunate, guess i"ll have to reconsider getting the on1s and will just purchase the rain 2 instead.


----------



## BGRoberts

vlenbo said:


> That's unfortunate, guess i"ll have to reconsider getting the on1s and will just purchase the rain 2 instead.


 
 the on1's are appealing for sure.  But at 1/2 the price, Im REALLY looking forward to the Rain2s!


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Just wanted to put it out there that both the HP100/200 have been discontinued and successor models will be coming. The 150 is meant for western markets only so not sure how that works but I wasn't able to order the 150 from china for that very reason. Just wanted to put it out there.


 
  
 HP100 has been discontinued and HP150 released and available since August   I have reviewed it and still using it.  It sounds like a more refined version of Havi B3 Pro I.  The only difference between HP100 and HP150 is a housing and slightly improved pads.  Driver and tuning are identical.  Also, carrying case was updated.
  
 HP200 has been "updated" with exactly the same changes.  The same old driver, the same new case as HP150, though I'm not 100% sure about the housing yet.  They are not planning to change model number because of too much similarities, wondering if the housing will be the same?  Either way, I'm waiting to receive updated HP200 for review any week now.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> HP100 has been discontinued and HP150 released and available since August   I have reviewed it and still using it.  It sounds like a more refined version of Havi B3 Pro I.  The only difference between HP100 and HP150 is a housing and slightly improved pads.  Driver and tuning are identical.  Also, carrying case was updated.
> 
> HP200 has been "updated" with exactly the same changes.  The same old driver, the same new case as HP150, though I'm not 100% sure about the housing yet.  They are not planning to change model number because of too much similarities, wondering if the housing will be the same?  Either way, I'm waiting to receive updated HP200 for review any week now.


 
  
 Sweet, so the 150 is like a big bro to the B3p1. How is it for music listening? Or do you mostly use it for recording and monitoring? I can't seem to find any good places to look into purchasing it unfortunately.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Sweet, so the 150 is like a big bro to the B3p1. How is it for music listening? Or do you mostly use it for recording and monitoring? I can't seem to find any good places to look into purchasing it unfortunately.


 
  
 Personally I prefer M50x for non-critical music listening, since I need my bass   HP150 is great as well, but more neutral.  I use it mostly with E10k.  Between M50x and HP150, M50x is more for fun listening while HP150 is more for recording/monitoring.  It's on Amazon for $178, but you are in Canada


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Personally I prefer M50x for non-critical music listening, since I need my bass   HP150 is great as well, but more neutral.  I use it mostly with E10k.  Between M50x and HP150, M50x is more for fun listening while HP150 is more for recording/monitoring.  It's on Amazon for $178, but you are in Canada


 
  
 Nah I just crossed em off my list too, since I need my bass too. I got a macbook a few days ago and I just realized my havi sounds better out of my laptop than the smsl m2. LOL didn't expect that turn of events. Now I need to get a real amp/dac fml. The M2 was better than my pos HP but I guess the macbook ain't all that bad
  
 Edit:
 Disregard what I was just wrote, properly A/Bed them and the M2 is better. Phew I thought I completely wasted my money there for a second haha. The M2 adds more air around the vocals I noticed and tightens up the bass quite a bit.


----------



## Mackem

Can anyone guide me in terms of what sort of IEMs I should be looking at for a signature similar to the Tenore? I've been meaning to upgrade for a while but been busy with uni work and finally got some free time to scout around for a replacement. Something that can be worn straight down ideally.


----------



## Shawn71

For those who are interested,amazon has v-moda m-80 for discounted sale @ $79.99.......

 http://www.amazon.com/b?rh=i%3Aelectronics%2Cn%3A10507128011&ie=UTF8&node=10507128011&dealid=5329f444


----------



## ericp10

Suppose to be $150 (great price) at 11 a.m. We'll see.
  
  
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/thinksound-on1-natblk-Supra-Aural-Monitor-Headphone/dp/B00GHWZLC2/ref=sr_1_7?m=A7KWZ56DFY5QN&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1418741075&sr=1-7


----------



## Ap616

mackem said:


> Can anyone guide me in terms of what sort of IEMs I should be looking at for a signature similar to the Tenore? I've been meaning to upgrade for a while but been busy with uni work and finally got some free time to scout around for a replacement. Something that can be worn straight down ideally.




Fidue A71 or TTPOD T1-E are similar in tonality with some slight differences. I'd say these two are your best bets under $100 as far as I know. Hope it helps!


----------



## waynes world

mackem said:


> Can anyone guide me in terms of what sort of IEMs I should be looking at for a signature similar to the Tenore? I've been meaning to upgrade for a while but been busy with uni work and finally got some free time to scout around for a replacement. Something that can be worn straight down ideally.


 
  
 Before you discount the A71's because they have memory wire that forces you to wear them over ear, the memory wire can be easily taken off and they can be worn down very comfortably.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Before you discount the A71's because they have memory wire that forces you to wear them over ear, the memory wire can be easily taken off and they can be worn down very comfortably.


 

 +1


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Fidue A71


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> It's a sad day in waynes world. My rockboxed clip zip, which has been with me pretty much since day 1 of my head-fi journey, has broken. The on/off button no longer works. I can still spark it up by plugging the usb cable in, but that isn't gonna quite cut it. I've used it extensively while biking, and probably _every_ night for 2 years (it's the only gizmo that I've had that can conveniently clip to my underarm hair, and then operate easily by touch while half asleep).
> 
> Lost in waynes world,


 

 CONDOLENCES WAYNE.! MAY your world brighten up soon as you save up for a replacement A & K 240, its only 2400$
 and guaranteed to work with underarm positioning and orthos in bed....
 the message is to quit turning the damn devices OFF and listen to music 24/7 i think...


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> CONDOLENCES WAYNE.! MAY your world brighten up soon as you save up for a replacement A & K 240, its only 2400$
> and guaranteed to work with underarm positioning and orthos in bed....
> the message is to quit turning the damn devices OFF and listen to music 24/7 i think...


 
  
 Thanks Dr! I have been coping all right lately with my Ihifi 770. It's not quite as convenient for changing the volume and sparking up/resuming play in the middle of the night, but I can still get it done and it sounds fabulous. So we'll survive until I can find a good deal on the zip again (or find a _really_ good deal on the AK240 lol).


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> *Can anyone guide me in terms of what sort of IEMs I should be looking at for a signature similar to the Tenore? I've been meaning to upgrade for a while* but been busy with uni work and finally got some free time to scout around for a replacement. Something that can be worn straight down ideally.




Now that's an understatement! :etysmile:


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Mackem has been looking to upgrade for 2 years now lol


----------



## gikigill

No luck with the On1.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Yea I was sweating whether to get the rain2 @25% off yesterday or wait for the On1 @ 50%. Needless to say I went with the Kef m200 for 79. I also made sure to get some comply s500s so all should be very well in the next little bit


----------



## HouseOfDoom

expiredlabel said:


> Yea I was sweating whether to get the rain2 @25% off yesterday or wait for the On1 @ 50%. Needless to say I went with the Kef m200 for 79. I also made sure to get some comply s500s so all should be very well in the next little bit




Honestly you didn't lose out. The KEF M200 are an amazingly tuned IEM, and if you get a good fit, for $79.00, you got one hell of a steal.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

> Honestly you didn't lose out. The KEF M200 are an amazingly tuned IEM, and if you get a good fit, for $79.00, you got one hell of a steal.


 
 Yessir, must be true as you are now the second person to tell me this. I'm quite excited to be using these here in the next little bit.
 Headphones I've used in the past are MEEc51 and Sony MH1C. Both I enjoyed quite a lot, especially those MH1Cs.
 One quick question I have, I REALLY can't stand the color scheme on the m200 and was thinking about trying to augment the color perhaps to black. Would anyone have any Sound advice ;p on how to go about that with proper form? Spray paint? Black Gorilla Tape? idk.


----------



## kiteman

What do guys recommend as far as one button headphones go?


----------



## nick n

One persons review of the new Panasonic Hi Def things Translated from German..
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=de&u=http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Praxistest-Panasonic-Buegelkopfhoerer-HD10-159875.html&usg=ALkJrhgqaFLbRf7mBAx6AVlcsrQqgBpb9g
  
 Linking  first reading next 
 Thought this design feature was nice. Should allow for someone with off kilter symmetry for ears to adjust the fit? Someone just the other day mentioned that to me  regarding a fixed non swivelling set and this issue.
 Pic from the Panasonic promo pack at their site.

  
*Drooling over these things.* Need help.
  
 Lots more reviews kicking around now, not much but some. all seem very good. From what I can tell no rolled out highs, overall neutralish type signature with quality slightly emphasized bass.
 Have a look around and see what you can figure out too please.
  
 Great review. It IS a 201 layer diaphragm membrane... :O
  
  
  
 I heard mention somewhere in a review about non removable pads but so far this is hearsay until one of us gets a hold of one, even then  the HM5 ones might do it. Non removeable is_* always*_ _cleanly _removable some way.
  
 Oh nooooo I read it.  There is an interesting reference to the Beyer T90 in there. .
  
 whats that feeling on my mouse finger, did I just get bit or somethin???? it's rather....itchy.
 What the Sony should have been?  but no way to tell unless I get them in my hands.


----------



## waynes world

You're killing me nick n!


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> One persons review of the new Panasonic Hi Def things Translated from German..
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=de&u=http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Praxistest-Panasonic-Buegelkopfhoerer-HD10-159875.html&usg=ALkJrhgqaFLbRf7mBAx6AVlcsrQqgBpb9g
> 
> Linking  first reading next
> ...


----------



## nick n

vlenbo said:


>


 

 you mean the Audio Technica MSR7 or whatever it is? I saw that compared ( or along  ) with this also in some reviews.
  
 Sorry wayne
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , worse for me because I typed and read and imprinted the stuff in my mind now. Does that make it easier for you knowing I suffer more???
  
 Got that link from here:
http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hifi-forum.de%2Fviewthread-110-15470.html&sandbox=1
  
  I like the fact one poster ( Capt.Blackbird ) _returned a new Ultrasone 840 and then called the Panasonic "the surprise of the year "_
 Their impressions are awesome.
  
 Ok last pic and comment for the night here.


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> you mean the Audio Technica MSR7 or whatever it is? I saw that compared ( or along  ) with this also in some reviews.
> 
> Sorry wayne , worse for me because I typed and read and imprinted the stuff in my mind now. Does that make it easier for you knowing I suffer more???
> 
> ...




Yes you nonchalant person, lol.

Surprised you barely cared about the audiotechnica


----------



## ForceMajeure

LMUE have some Xmas deals going on and apparently the FLC8 is now down to 289.94$
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc-8/
  
 Very very tempting.


----------



## DannyBai

forcemajeure said:


> LMUE have some Xmas deals going on and apparently the FLC8 is now down to [COLOR=262425]289.94$[/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc-8/
> 
> Very very tempting.



Any reviews on these yet?


----------



## ForceMajeure

There are some impressions in this thread http://c.tieba.baidu.com/p/3329934778 including pics.
 Still difficult to understand using google translate...
  
 I think Joker got them (not sure though)


----------



## DannyBai

Yep I tried to translate it too and it was a tough read, lol.  Will wait for joker or someone here to give some impressions.  Really interested in those too.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Just picked up the Hisoundaudio Nova N1 on a super deal. Last one. Sub $100. This off the piggy back of selling my X1. Overall the X1 was a awesome sounding DAP (EXCEPT the horrible bass response). I read nothing but good things about the N1, and here's hoping the bass is better? So my set up will be leaning towards the Rain 2/A71 + N1 + E11k as my main portable rig. My Sony as a 320 MP3 back up.


----------



## waynes world

Ok, first @nick n gets me re-lusting over the those Panasonic RP-HD10's, and then he gets me lusting over the RockJaw's Alfa Genus iems...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/746228/rockjaw-alfa-genus-reviews-impressions-and-appreciation-thread#post_11125352
  
 (nice review by @Brooko btw)
  
 I was a bit concerned about them though because I know that brooko likes brighter sounding gear than I do, but he said this in his review:
  


> The only caution I would suggest with these is that if you are treble sensitive, it may pay to consider something a little darker in nature.  Grado, Beyer or AKG lovers may find them ideal though.
> 
> The addition of the new champagne filters has really made these into an IEM for everyone, and I simply cannot think of another IEM at this point that offers even close to a similar amount of tunability and versatility.  I would definitely recommend these to anyone - they are quite simply a steal at this price point, and should make any reviewers 'wall of fame'.


 
  
 Sounds pretty good! And they can be had for something like $50. Hmm


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> Ok, first @nick n
> gets me re-lusting over the those Panasonic [COLOR=232323]RP-HD10's, and then he gets me lusting over the RockJaw's Alfa Genus iems...[/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/746228/rockjaw-alfa-genus-reviews-impressions-and-appreciation-thread#post_11125352
> ...




The HD10s are relatively cheap so I might pick them up from kakaku. As opposed to the Fidelio X2, which I am look at a 33% premium for a local pair on top of the $300 retail pricing. :|


----------



## nick n

vlenbo said:


> Yes you nonchalant person, lol.
> 
> Surprised you barely cared about the audiotechnica


 
 Sorry, its like looking at a functional industrial art piece.

 Have to pick and choose the battles in here. So much stuff, so little time, 2 ears, and instinct is kicking in badly.  Might be nearing the zero point with so much coming out lately. Especially in the iem world.
 AT puts out so much stuff it's hard to keep up. Also not experienced with AT beyond some amazing electrets or trial with the amazing CKS1000.


----------



## waynes world

For all you prog rock fans out there, I found Steve Hackett's "Genesis Revisited: Live at The Royal Albert Hall" concert on spotify. Wow - amazing.
  
 Steve Hackett was the lead guitarist of Genesis in it's early days. Here's some excerpts from the concert, but if you love Genesis or would like to get introduced to them, I would strongly recommend "Genesis Revisited: Live at The Royal Albert Hall":
  

  
 And just to keep this on topic, I'm sure it would sound awesome off of some of the recent discoveries here lol.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> For all you prog rock fans out there, I found Steve Hackett's "Genesis Revisited: Live at The Royal Albert Hall" concert on spotify. Wow - amazing.
> 
> Steve Hackett was the lead guitarist of Genesis in it's early days. Here's some excerpts from the concert, but if you love Genesis or would like to get introduced to them, I would strongly recommend "Genesis Revisited: Live at The Royal Albert Hall":
> 
> ...




He was also in the short lived but awesome band GTR with Steve Howe of Yes, Jonathan Mover of Alice Cooper and Phil Spaulding of Elton John and OMD. When The Heart Rules The Mind!


----------



## waynes world

@nick n sent me this video. I can't understand the title of the video, but in my attempt to make this on topic, my guess is "Cheat death by listening to good quality headphones and iems". Ok, I might have that wrong.. it's probably just "Cheat death". And yes it is off topic, but wow!:


----------



## Shawn71

PA has the hfman 300A for $29.xx discounted price....not sure its good fwiw at this price tag tho...

 http://penonaudio.com/HIFIMAN-RE300A


----------



## DannyBai

I don't know how many of you ordered the Geek Pulse but I received my Pulse fi yesterday and the sound is nothing like I've heard before.  The wait pays off, this thing is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Gee Simpson

waynes world said:


> @nick n
> sent me this video. I can't understand the title of the video, but in my attempt to make this on topic, my guess is "Cheat death by listening to good quality headphones and iems". Ok, I might have that wrong.. it's probably just "Cheat death". And yes it is off topic, but wow!:




Wow, that's incredible! Most of those were very lucky escapes! Some wouldn't be out of place in a action movie.


----------



## doctorjazz

Congrats...good to hear. I'm waiting on a Soul Tube, basically same inner workings. 
(Who knows how long the wait will be for that, though).
Enjoy!





dannybai said:


> I don't know how many of you ordered the Geek Pulse but I received my Pulse fi yesterday and the sound is nothing like I've heard before.  The wait pays off, this thing is absolutely incredible.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got the Pono working...same time as I got the Koss ESP 950. Didn't have time for comparative listening, just a bit of time to play with my new toys, but my quick and dirty, unbroken in impression is.....this thing really sounds nice. Now, if I can just find a way to keep my wife from noticing the UPS truck pulling up to the House almost daily.....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> PA has the hfman 300A for $29.xx discounted price....not sure its good fwiw at this price tag tho...
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/HIFIMAN-RE300A




It's a crappy IEM at any price. Horrible sound. The 300h is the far better IEM.


----------



## DannyBai

I can't imagine how nice the soul tube is gonna sound. Couldn't fork over the dough for any of those upgrades. Thankfully this thing sounds better than anything else I've owned. I think you're gonna be thrilled doctorjazz.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> It's a crappy IEM at any price. Horrible sound. The 300h is the far better IEM.




Hmm...thats bad to hear.....thought all the 300s share the same drivers and shells,so the tuning but its just the phone flavors that changes,physically......and 300h is the audiophile ver for serious listeners w/o mic&vol.....


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> @nick n
> sent me this video. I can't understand the title of the video, but in my attempt to make this on topic, my guess is "Cheat death by listening to good quality headphones and iems". Ok, I might have that wrong.. it's probably just "Cheat death". And yes it is off topic, but wow!:




I liked the Portal cake at the end haha, but seriously mind-blowing video.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Hmm...thats bad to hear.....thought all the 300s share the same drivers and shells,so the tuning but its just the phone flavors that changes,physically......and 300h is the audiophile ver for serious listeners w/o mic&vol.....




Oh no no brotha. They are tuned very differently from the 300h. The 300h is bassy, but with great transparency and slightly rolled off high with strong present mids. The 300i/a are super bassy with very blurry highs and recessed mids. It's like the original Dr Dre Beats gone wrong in the tuning. Just a horrid little IEM. The 300h is like the bassy little brother of the RE-400.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Oh no no brotha. They are tuned very differently from the 300h. The 300h is bassy, but with great transparency and slightly rolled off high with strong present mids. The 300i/a are super bassy with very blurry highs and recessed mids. It's like the original Dr Dre Beats gone wrong in the tuning. Just a horrid little IEM. The 300h is like the bassy little brother of the RE-400.




Oh ok....So,thats the reason you said 300h is worth buying at that discount price....got it. 

Probably they (hfman) targeted mainstream consumers of mobile users,mostly youngsters / middle aged, to tune the likes of beats etc....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

shawn71 said:


> Oh ok....So,thats the reason you said 300h is worth buying at that discount price....got it.
> 
> Probably they (hfman) targeted mainstream consumers of mobile users,mostly youngsters / middle aged, to tune the likes of beats etc....




+1


----------



## sfwalcer

bgroberts said:


> Whew!
> Been away a few weeks and finally caught up on several hundred messages that I was behind. Y'all have been BUSY!
> 
> *I saw that a few of you got quite a deal on Senn 598's on Black Friday. How are you likin' them? I just had mine on last night, for the first time in about 18 months. Spent a couple of hours enjoying them. SFWALCER, whacha think of yours?*
> ...


 
 ^
 LoL you don't wanna know what i REALLY think about those Senni 598's. : P


Spoiler: But if you must ask and don't mind me ruining it for ya', CLICK AWAY!!! ;)



"They (HD598) don't sound like "crap" per se, but it is pretty MEH!!! No fullness to their sound combined with a lack of HD resolution to their mids makes for a lackluster experience. Had expected a more forward and lush mid-range but sadly my VSonic iem spanks them a good one. Oh and they are pretty lacking in micro details as well unlike the ATH AD900X which was VERY good in that regards. Soundstage was disappointing even more so than the Philips X1's. LoL   
 Overall their sound sound kinda flat and boxy which gives a sense that they sound cheap. Bass texture and depth is extremely lacking as well, with decent mid bass slam but it sounds overly stressed/ defused along with males vocals especially for hip hop music, which is what i listen to majority of the time. I was LITERALLY rolling my eyes regarding how lackluster it sounded compared to my VSD3S/ gr07 BEs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Let's just say their sound/ presentation is VERY dated these days. haha"


----------



## BGRoberts

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> LoL you don't wanna know what i REALLY think about those Senni 598's. : P
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!
Well, i guess I'M pretty dated, too. Probably why i like 'em.


----------



## waynes world

bgroberts said:


> Wow!
> Well, i guess I'M pretty dated, too. Probably why i like 'em.




Heck, judging by how many dusties I like (akg sextetts, sony v7's and 777's), I guess I'm "carbon dated" lol!


----------



## sfwalcer

bgroberts said:


> Wow!
> Well, i guess I'M pretty dated, too. Probably why i like 'em.


 
 ^
 Welp to be mo' precise, by "dated" i meant that the advancement of "cans" tech/ tuning seems to be MUCH MUCH more stagnant compared to their IEM counterparts. Cuz you can get an amazing set of IEMs that has the big/full/bold sound of many portable cans/ even full size cans that are out for REALLY cheap these days. A great example of this is the KC06 with it's very wide staging and great balance of bass, mids, treble but yet you still get very sweet texture/sparkle/extension and depth across the sonic frequencies. The bass depth and quality of the KC06 sounds better to my ears than that of those full size HD598 without a doubt.
  
 So yeah it seems that the advancement in the sound of headphones overall is much more dated in terms of price to performance wise than IEMs these days. And pheeeew THANK GOD i am mo' of an IEM person. hoho We are truly living in the beginning of the golden IEM era. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy in-ears, but oh so sad wallets. :  (


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The TTPOD T2 is going to blow the lid off this place, and IEM buying.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

So far I'm really loving these Sony XBA-H3. They are better in the bass dept than my A83, and I didn't think there would be a hybrid that would come along and kick the Fidue off the pedestal, but these H3 not only come close, but just might best them? I think the only thing that might keep them even or a tad below is the A83 has better detail retrieval and clarity overall, since the H3 is a touch warm and thick, BUT it's not so warm that it's veiled. The bass is so delicious on these, and better definition than the FX850 in my opinion. Just more precise, with less bass thud. I'm impressed as heck, and they were definitely worth the trade for the FXT200.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp to be mo' precise, by "dated" i meant that the advancement of "cans" tech/ tuning seems to be MUCH MUCH more stagnant compared to their IEM counterparts. Cuz you can get an amazing set of IEMs that has the big/full/bold sound of many portable cans/ even full size cans that are out for REALLY cheap these days. A great example of this is the KC06 with it's very wide staging and great balance of bass, mids, treble but yet you still get very sweet texture/sparkle/extension and depth across the sonic frequencies. The bass depth and quality of the KC06 sounds better to my ears than that of those full size HD598 without a doubt.




+1 on the kc06/a's.



sfwalcer said:


> ^
> So yeah it seems that the advancement in the sound of headphones overall is much more dated in terms of price to performance wise than IEMs these days. And pheeeew THANK GOD i am mo' of an IEM person. hoho We are truly living in the beginning of the golden IEM era.




That's why you need some classic dusty headphones mang!


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> So far I'm really loving these Sony XBA-H3. They are better in the bass dept than my A83, and I didn't think there would be a hybrid that would come along and kick the Fidue off the pedestal, but these H3 not only come close, but just might best them? I think the only thing that might keep them even or a tad below is the A83 has better detail retrieval and clarity overall, since the H3 is a touch warm and thick, BUT it's not so warm that it's veiled. The bass is so delicious on these, and better definition than the FX850 in my opinion. Just more precise, with less bass thud. I'm impressed as heck, and they were definitely worth the trade for the FXT200.




You like the h3's more than the 850's?


----------



## Hutnicks

nick n said:


> One persons review of the new Panasonic Hi Def things Translated from German..
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=de&u=http://www.mactechnews.de/news/article/Praxistest-Panasonic-Buegelkopfhoerer-HD10-159875.html&usg=ALkJrhgqaFLbRf7mBAx6AVlcsrQqgBpb9g
> 
> Linking  first reading next
> ...


 

 Well then. amazon up dude. It's Christmas.
  

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=2&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&u=http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-RP-HD10E-K-Monitor-Kopfh%25C3%25B6rer-Wandler-Schwarz/dp/B00NHCIFFK/ref%3Das_sl_pc_qf_sp_asin_til%3Ftag%3Dmtnson-21%26linkCode%3Dw00%26linkId%3DHMVLPLC3Q7CHLNVA%26creativeASIN%3DB00NHCIFFK&usg=ALkJrhgPmEiVJaFtCEGsWVs_YEnSjq1NCw


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

waynes world said:


> You like the h3's more than the 850's?


 
 yeah. The bass on the FX850 is just a tad too boomy for me, Not by much, but it's a basshead IEM. The H3 comes a touch less, but with the same texture and control, with similar details and top end, so I'm really preferring the H3. The fit for both is monstrous, so when all even, I'm picking the H3.


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> yeah. The bass on the FX850 is just a tad too boomy for me, Not by much, but it's a basshead IEM. The H3 comes a touch less, but with the same texture and control, with similar details and top end, so I'm really preferring the H3. The fit for both is monstrous, so when all even, I'm picking the H3.




Very interesting. Did you try the james444 mod on the 850's?


----------



## BGRoberts

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp to be mo' precise, by "dated" i meant that the advancement of "cans" tech/ tuning seems to be MUCH MUCH more stagnant compared to their IEM counterparts. Cuz you can get an amazing set of IEMs that has the big/full/bold sound of many portable cans/ even full size cans that are out for REALLY cheap these days. A great example of this is the KC06 with it's very wide staging and great balance of bass, mids, treble but yet you still get very sweet texture/sparkle/extension and depth across the sonic frequencies. The bass depth and quality of the KC06 sounds better to my ears than that of those full size HD598 without a doubt.
> 
> So yeah it seems that the advancement in the sound of headphones overall is much more dated in terms of price to performance wise than IEMs these days. And pheeeew THANK GOD i am mo' of an IEM person. hoho We are truly living in the beginning of the golden IEM era.
> ...




Ive not read up on the k06. Ill have to do some research.
Think im becoming more of aniem person myself.
☺


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> +1 on the kc06/a's.
> That's why you need some classic dusty headphones mang!


 
 ^
 Ain't gots no tyme for no damn dusties meng, too many new gears getting released can't afford sustain my hypester/hipster buying ways if i am also lusting after all dem hard to find dusties as well. Gots to pick my battles meng. But funnily older IEMs without a doubt CAN'T hang with the newer breads is the general rule, but cans wise it doesn't seem to be be true cuz a lot of the older cans sounds MUCH better than all the new crap they be releasing of late so.....
  
 This further drives home my point that cans tech/ innovation is damn dated in comparison to their IEM brothers. : P
  
  


hifiaudiophile said:


> yeah. The bass on the FX850 is just a tad too boomy for me, Not by much, but it's a basshead IEM. The H3 comes a touch less, but with the same texture and control, with similar details and top end, so I'm really preferring the H3. The fit for both is monstrous, so when all even, I'm picking the H3.


 
 ^
 Dood how about you hook me up with those FX850 for a sweet price if those H3's are doing it for ya'. Have always wanted to try them JVC woodies but don't wanna toss over $200 for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 C'mon dood hook a head-fi brother up. :  )


----------



## Exesteils

hifiaudiophile said:


> yeah. The bass on the FX850 is just a tad too boomy for me, Not by much, but it's a basshead IEM. The H3 comes a touch less, but with the same texture and control, with similar details and top end, so I'm really preferring the H3. The fit for both is monstrous, so when all even, I'm picking the H3.




The bass part is true. But I disagree on the H3 having similar detail as the 850s. The H3 tends to have a slight treble roll-off, while detail is still impressive, it tends to sound a little dull when compared to the 850s sparkle and imaging


----------



## sfwalcer

bgroberts said:


> Ive not read up on the k06. Ill have to do some research.
> Think im becoming more of aniem person myself.
> ☺


 

 ^
 Hold off on those Ostry KC06 BG, cuz there are just too many upcoming IEMs from Ostry, VSonic, Havi amongst others that will most likely best them and become the new budget king og budget-fi. Good if you wanna research but don't buy it just yet. : P
  
 IGNORANCE IS BLISS!!! REMEMBER.


----------



## waynes world

^ Don't forget the ttpod T2's which are going to dominate the world!


----------



## Exesteils

waynes world said:


> ^ Don't forget the ttpod T2's which are going to dominate the world!




And the Kc07 and the B6... A lot of rulers we have there...


----------



## sfwalcer

hifiaudiophile said:


> The TTPOD T2 is going to blow the lid off this place, and IEM buying.


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> ^ Don't forget the ttpod T2's which are going to dominate the world!


 
 ^
 I still don't have complete faith in TTPODs mastery in tuning yet. Not sure if they are able to deliver on a more mature/sophisticated/refined tuning that can best that of VSonics or even Ostrys. They might be the Chinese equivalent of ATH/JVC in their lower tier consumer products in sound tuning. But hey it's a HYBRID SO IT MUST BE GOOD RIGHT???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it's only for ~$100 as well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From the renders they sure look sexy as hell though no doubt about that and makes VSonics looks cheapo in comparison. But VSonic VSD3 lineup looked pretty bad arse in renders early on as well, but in real lyfe they are a different story....... LoL


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> I still don't have complete faith in TTPODs mastery in tuning yet. Not sure if they are able to deliver on a more mature/sophisticated/refined tuning that can best that of VSonics or even Ostrys. They might be the Chinese equivalent of ATH/JVC in their lower tier consumer products in sound tuning. But hey it's a HYBRID SO IT MUST BE GOOD RIGHT???!!!  And it's only for ~$100 as well!!! :basshead:
> 
> From the renders they sure look sexy as hell though no doubt about that and makes VSonics looks cheapo in comparison. But VSonic VSD3 lineup looked pretty bad arse in renders early on as well, but in real lyfe they are a different story....... LoL




I know nothing about ttpod, and I have no clue how the t2's will sound. Having said that, you can bet that they are going to be the most incredible iems to rock this world. It IS without a doubt. Why are we even having this conversation?

Joking aside, I have a good feeling about them


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This came in. The Fidue A71. Right out of the box, it leapfrogged all this I owe in sonic ability, finesse, delivery, and ss. 

These are simply put, the best value in audio. Even better than the KEF M200. I can't believe what I'm hearing. Just...blown...away.


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> I still don't have complete faith in TTPODs mastery in tuning yet. Not sure if they are able to deliver on a more mature/sophisticated/refined tuning that can best that of VSonics or even Ostrys. They might be the Chinese equivalent of ATH/JVC in their lower tier consumer products in sound tuning. But hey it's a HYBRID SO IT MUST BE GOOD RIGHT???!!!
> 
> ...


 

 If they are $99, I think I may try one. I was also scared off a bit. I would have bit on something like the current models but better. Thinking there would be a better dual dynamic with a further mastery of the tuning and that same form factor that many love for comfort and ease of fit. Would be my fist TTPod but always hear about how good the bass is from some people. The next level of evolution was worth trying. One not miss, etc. etc. Then the new one is a hybrid and all the cheap hybrids tuning is not quite good enough, always a U or V  sig. and only the pricier one's got it right(maybe only the DN2000 as far as non-recessed mids).
  
 Thought they might be a dual dynamic that even beats the A71 at it's own game but is it possibly another H200 or DSG100? Difference being the first one is more for me and the second not so much. This might have kept the B6 as higher on the list to try.  You see a render with a circuit board and whilst it impresses many people from a tech factor it really just shows how hard it is to tune a hybrid system and worries me equally as much as it may impress.
  
 Have to say that if I had to bet something of value on the T2 vs. the B6, I think the B6 may be the safer bet now. We may get the most extension and clarity/detail from the high end because of the armatures but will we also gets annoying peaks high, mid-bass issues, slightly recessed and clean but unremarkable mids, or cohesion problems.
  
 Everyone always seems to reset to a fresh slate when something new comes along but if this is really a well and correctly tuned budget hybrid it will be the first one AFAIK. I have a healthy bit of skepticism till proven otherwise on the T2.


----------



## Zelda

waynes world said:


> I know nothing about ttpod, and I have no clue how the t2's will sound. Having said that, you can bet that they are going to be the most incredible iems to rock this world. It IS without a doubt. Why are we even having this conversation?
> 
> Joking aside, I have a good feeling about them


 
 OK. this was one of the funniest conversations to follow. great to start the weekend. now, where are those "never gonna be released in this millennium" VSD5, 7 and 9, huh??? or maybe they're already out in parallel universes ?


----------



## jant71

Back on topic, Discover this...





  
 Ha ha, there you go! That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## Zelda

jant71 said:


> Back on topic, Discover this...
> 
> 
> Ha ha, there you go! That's what I'm talkin' about


 
 Dual DD from ZA? is that a Basso + Tenore fusion with some CKR9/10 cable touch?!
  
 EDIT: you forgot this...
 http://www.zeroaudio.jp/mechanicalpencil-2.html  is that a pen+pencil 2-way Hybrid model?


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> Back on topic, Discover this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zero Audio kickin it with that Dr. Mario inspiration.

I'm intrigued and repulsed all at once.


----------



## jant71

Function over form. An R3 inspired ZA perhaps?? These have got to have a huge stage or else they eff'd it up.


----------



## Dsnuts

The way the drivers line up is similar to the KEF M200. I do like that it has a large rear end housing. Should make for an interesting stage and depth. Anything by Zero Audio we have to pay attention to. Will be interesting to see where they price these at.


----------



## DannyBai

11,800 yen. Worth a try


----------



## vwinter

dannybai said:


> 11,800 yen. Worth a try




With current exchange rates especially.


----------



## Dsnuts

Released Dec 24th. Might have to snap up a pair and see. Looks interesting for certain.


----------



## vlenbo

Hope the QC is better on this in-ear.

Might just pick it up as well, since I omitted to purchase the thinkspund rain for the on1.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The ZA Duoza? Hopefully doesn't turn out to be a DoOver with the issues the Tenore had (I will say my second pair of Tenore has hung in there fine). So far I really love my Bassos, so this is another no brainer like the T2.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

i think i'll take a pass on the Duozo and anticipate the T2.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

vlenbo said:


> Hope the QC is better on this in-ear.
> 
> Might just pick it up as well, since I omitted to purchase the thinkspund rain for the on1.


 
 you aren't missing a thing with the rain 2. it's a decent iem, with a wide sound stage. that's all in MHO.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> 11,800 yen. Worth a try


 

 I want to try this one. I wanted to try the A71 but this addresses some things I didn't like too much about that one. Straight down design w/o modification. A RA plug vs. a straight one.
  
 Also want the large tips for my IM-02 as they are similar to the Philips tips but firmer from what I remember from the Tenore tips(they look to be the same tips).
  
 Would look forward to your Duoza and A71 comparison, Danny!
  
 Good timing, just need to sell my Rockets though they probably won't sell till after the holiday. The Duoza will be readily available by then.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> I want to try this one. I wanted to try the A71 but this addresses some things I didn't like too much about that one. Straight down design w/o modification. A RA plug vs. a straight one.
> 
> Also want the large tips for my IM-02 as they are similar to the Philips tips but firmer from what I remember from the Tenore tips(they look to be the same tips).
> 
> ...




I'm genuinely curious, why are you selling the rockets? Isnt it an in ear worth keeping, and the most realistic experience you've heard? Or is it that the im02 is a similar and more effective in this regard?

Anywho, I hope this ZA product is worth it.


----------



## jant71

Yep, it is a special phone as so many who compare it to things like the SE846, ER4, the other high priced Aurisonics and whatever else. The modded IM-02 sounds even better and is easier to drive for unamped use and the Rockets plug does not like FiiO jacks so if it turns at all it will pop out of both the X1 and/or E11K. At one point I thought of keeping the Rockets and losing the Fiio stuff but that synergizes well with my Sony E0921 and that rig is easily as good sounding as the Rockets.
  
 Could buy ear guides and an adapter plug and all would be well for the Rockets but they are similar to the IM-02 in signature and I prefer the brighter, quicker AT a bit more.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yep, it is a special phone as so many who compare it to things like the SE846, ER4, the other high priced Aurisonics and whatever else. The modded IM-02 sounds even better and is easier to drive for unamped use and the Rockets plug does not like FiiO jacks so if it turns at all it will pop out of both the X1 and/or E11K. At one point I thought of keeping the Rockets and losing the Fiio stuff but that synergizes well with my Sony E0921 and that rig is easily as good sounding as the Rockets.




You're making me reconsider this zero audio product, why didn't you lie?!

Regardless, it's pretty nifty to read that it is worth keeping, though I guess since I have an im02, I can also mod it...

Ok, thanks jant.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 gimme dem rockets for a cool $100 jants!!! THIS IS AN ORDER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How you like the bass in them though??? Cuz folks say they got weaker bass response/depth than even the Zero Audio tenores which is kinda concerning to say the least......


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> gimme dem rockets for a cool $100 jants!!! THIS IS AN ORDER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Add another $75 to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  
 They need some juice but having had a reference Tenore, the Rockets are like their big brother. Reference Tenore bass can maybe only match the Rockets bass in extension but inferior in all other respects. They try to do the same things just the Tenore is a shadow of the Rockets potential. Rockets are finicky with tips and if the Titanium resonates and you get some note smear then you can "mistake" the Rockets bass being closer to the Tenore but you'd be hearing the Rockets sub-par for sure. Rockets have a bass amount in between the IM-02 and the Tenore; a pretty neutral dynamic that can punch nicely when called for. It does love EQ and can thunder if you do EQ the bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Add another $75 to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Pisssssssssssh why would i do that if there is already a set for $140 shipped on the sales forums and it's the black sets not the ugly red/blue/white combo??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might be a hype hipster but i ain't crazy, so can't make myself pay more than $125 for those tbh hence even at the $140 price i ain't tempted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sweet good to know, wish ASG followed through with their "antiloops" as they had initially promised.....
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/683007/the-hype-appreciation-thread/2130#post_11145429


----------



## sfwalcer

TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/703874/jvc-ha-fx850-iem-woody/405#post_11143632 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/b4/100x100px-LS-b4613cc4_15238-chc.jpg[/img]
> 
> james444
> 
> ...


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> You're making me reconsider this zero audio product, why didn't you lie?!
> 
> Regardless, it's pretty nifty to read that it is worth keeping, though I guess since I have an im02, I can also mod it...
> 
> Ok, thanks jant.


 
  
 I have an official Ety P to S cable. Can't vouch the performance of other impedance adapters but the 75Ohm or about that it gives does tighten the IM-02 up and giving a much cleaner tighter note revealing more clarity/transparency/detail. A purer IM-02 that isn't trying to sound thicker with a bit more decay and rounded notes. Maybe not for everyone since they get brighter as a side effect EQ treble reduction is important as well as a really good tight seal. That seal gives the maximum bass, curbs the brightness, and keeps something the IM-02 gain from the mod; some visceral feel. The stock IM-02 is soft and the modded IM-02 have notes you can "feel" better across the range. 
  
  
  
 @ Mastertroll. Yep, someone doesn't have patience I guess. No need to sell mine which is like new and I paid $199 for, for a ton less just because it is right before the holiday and people are buying presents and such, demand is low, and less eyes are on it. Things will go back to normal in a week and people with be back to buying their own stuff with some Christmas money.  Though someone will get a great deal from someone who gets scared of something that isn't selling immediately and drops the price quick. Or, maybe ripped by someone who got in at the $99 Kickstarter price and flips? I was so wrong thinking I could try the Rockets later on as people would sell some $99 kickstarter funded ones for a similar. Never saw one for under $150 till now so I bought a new pair.
  
 Probably the Zero Audio Duoza is more your sound anyhow and for me a change of pace from the IM-02 whilst not as technical may have the big stage and good tuning and a fun smooth sound. I think you can trust ZA for tuning more than TTPOD anyhow 
  
  
 Oh yeah that FX1100 was a money grab. Big profit in that with little outlay. Didn't I say the FX850 and the right cable and save $$$. Too risky and that solder thing was such a load.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

The X5 and A71 are so synergetic, that I don't need the C5 to amp them, and they still sound out of this world, and they don't lose any detail.


----------



## waynes world

hifiaudiophile said:


> The X5 and A71 are so synergetic, that I don't need the C5 to amp them, and they still sound out of this world, and they don't lose any detail.


 
  
 Yeah, that's how I feel about the A71's along with the ihifi 770. Very nice synergy. No feeling of "I wish I could amp these to make them sound fuller and add a touch of bass boost". Nope, not required.


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

waynes world said:


> Yeah, that's how I feel about the A71's along with the ihifi 770. Very nice synergy. No feeling of "I wish I could amp these to make them sound fuller and add a touch of bass boost". Nope, not required.


 
 +1. We got the same experience.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Yeah, my A71 made me put down my Rain 2 and Bassos fast!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Ap616

More Duoza eye candy...












And some specs too:


----------



## HiFiAudiophile

they have the CKR9-10 stems. lol


----------



## waynes world

Something to keep your eyes on...
  
 Koss PRO4S
  
 Headfi reviews:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/koss-pro4s-full-size-studio-headphones-black-with-silver-trim
  
 50 amazon reviews: 32 5-star, 18 4-star reviews (I admit that I haven't read them yet)
 http://www.amazon.com/Koss-Pro4S-Studio-Headphones-Silver/dp/B00MVWOFCO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top#customerReviews
  
$149, which is a decent price. And they look pretty nice to me:


----------



## bhazard

Hmm, A71 or wait for the T2 and B6? My mind says T2, but maybe more A71 impressions will get me over.
  
 So far, I like the AKG 7XX. Impressive for $200.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bhazard said:


> Hmm, A71 or wait for the T2 and B6? My mind says T2, but maybe more A71 impressions will get me over.
> 
> So far, I like the AKG 7XX. Impressive for $200.




Who knows when the B6 will come out? Could be a long wait, like the VSonics? The T2 might now sound as great as you might want? The A71? It's stellar and highly recommended! 

Oh and it's still on sale on Amazon! 

FIDUE A71 Dual Dynamic Drivers Hi-Fi Earphones https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OY7TL46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_l1FLub11TKZH3


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> Hmm, A71 or wait for the T2 and B6? My mind says T2, but maybe more A71 impressions will get me over.
> 
> So far, I like the AKG 7XX. *Impressive for $200.*


 
 ^
 But not MIND BLOWING AMAZEB@LLZ AMAZING seems to be the general consensus. Just another "good for the price" kinda can. Might be willing to play with a set if i can get them for around $150 on the sales forums or something but no rush nor any lust after them tbh.
  
 Wonder how these 7XX compare to the AKG K712 Pro editions......
... damn a_recording has gots me a bit interested in those pros. haha


----------



## nick n

waynes world said:


> Something to keep your eyes on...
> 
> Koss PRO4S
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 >>>>>>the *KOSS SP330* is a _*"SONIC STUNNER " according to Inner Fidelity, and it is now on the Wall Of Fame*_
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sonic-stunner-koss-sp330-ear-headphone
  
  
  
 Master Sfwalcer when are your Panasonics due to arrive?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> the KOSS SP330 is a _*"SONIC STUNNER "*_
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sonic-stunner-koss-sp330-ear-headphone
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Fff those Pennies, i am all on dat KOSS hype train boi!!! HYPED!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If i am able to get them for like $50 to $75 that is. haha

 Between your Nickerfied T50RPs and Maxx's Modded Logan 90s i am pretty much set cans wise so......

 Not really tempted expect for a full size fully open set with great bass and everything nice. : P


----------



## nick n

Sign up at their site they send constant sale updates for tightwads like yerself. Wish I could be that way , can you teach me?
  
 Waynes linked PRO4S sure seem enticing.


----------



## gikigill

Anyone interested in trying the DS-H68?


http://www.dicksmith.com.au/dse-premium-headphones-vt-h68-dsau-c1621

It's probably a Panasonic OEM.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> the KOSS SP330 is a _*"SONIC STUNNER "*_
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sonic-stunner-koss-sp330-ear-headphone
> 
> Master Sfwalcer when are your Panasonics due to arrive?


 
  
 Whoa...
  


> *Sound Quality*
> Stunning really, completely unexpected. This is really a terrific sounding headphone at the $129 price.
> 
> *Summary*
> ...


 
  
 Like I said... whoa. Thanks for pointing that one out nick!
  
 Edit: I may have finally found my "gym" headphone! Save me from getting some Beats to fit in with the crowd lol


----------



## bhazard

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> But not MIND BLOWING AMAZEB@LLZ AMAZING seems to be the general consensus. Just another "good for the price" kinda can. Might be willing to play with a set if i can get them for around $150 on the sales forums or something but no rush nor any lust after them tbh.
> 
> Wonder how these 7XX compare to the AKG K712 Pro editions......
> ... damn a_recording has gots me a bit interested in those pros. haha




  
 SF,
  
 The AKG K7XX IS the K712 Pro in all black, and with a much nicer price. a K712 and now 7XX owner just confirmed it.
  
 It will also be the cheapest high-quality Balanced 4-pin XLR headphone available after I mod and recable it for my Geek Pulse Xfi.


----------



## sfwalcer

bhazard said:


> SF,
> 
> The AKG K7XX IS the K712 Pro in all black, and with a much nicer price. a K712 and now 7XX owner just confirmed it.
> 
> It will also be the cheapest high-quality Balanced 4-pin XLR headphone available after I mod and recable it for my Geek Pulse Xfi.


 

 ^
 Oh........really??? like i said if i can get them for like $150 might give them a try. No rush. :  )
  


> The AKG K7XX IS the K712 Pro in all black, and with a much nicer price. *a K712 and now 7XX owner just confirmed it.*


 
  
*And where is your source from??? *


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> Sign up at their site they send constant sale updates* for tightwads like yerself. Wish I could be that way , can you teach me?*
> 
> Waynes linked PRO4S sure seem enticing.


 
 ^
 Sure thing nick, it's call apathy and pure laziness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You should try it sometimes, it does wonders esp. if your are broke as hell. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But i just have my interest elsewhere is alls. :  )


----------



## bhazard

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m8
  
 SMSL M8
 32 bit, DSD, ESS9018 DAC
  
 This has to be the cheapest ESS9018 DAC available at that Massdrop price. If this had a built in amp, i'd insta-buy.
  
 I've enjoyed every SMSL product I've tried so far..... i may need to get this.


----------



## jant71

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Sure thing nick, it's call apathy and pure laziness.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The formula:  *CURRENT PRICE  -  $50  =  THE SFWALCER PRICE*
  
  
 Anyhoo, anybody seen that the description of the Duoza says that there are two custom tuned drivers of *2 types.* Just no info on what types. More titanium on the mids/highs driver perhaps since this seems to be the current favorite. ZA is certainly not JVC banging you over the head with TITANIUM, WOOD or CARBON/CARBON NANOTUBE but some more info would be nice.


----------



## waynes world

Has anyone here heard both the Fidelio X1 and L2? How do they compare? Thanks.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> The formula:  *CURRENT PRICE  -  $50  =  THE SFWALCER PRICE*
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, anybody seen that the description of the Duoza says that there are two custom tuned drivers of *2 types.* Just no info on what types. More titanium on the mids/highs driver perhaps since this seems to be the current favorite. ZA is certainly not JVC banging you over the head with TITANIUM, WOOD or CARBON/CARBON NANOTUBE but some more info would be nice.


 
 ^
 Nah mo' like MSRP - 50% then - $50 off of the sales price is when i GO IN boi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Gots to keep it 50/50 meng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


waynes world said:


> Has anyone here heard both the Fidelio X1 and L2? How do they compare? Thanks.


 

 ^
 The nutman would be the one to ask. Thought Danny have owned both in the past as well. But ehhh wouldn't a comparo between the X1 and the new X2 make mo' sense since they are of a similar design/function???


----------



## doctorjazz

Just recently got a marked down X1, they are nice sounding all right, now I'm curious as well what the improvements are on the X2.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> The nutman would be the one to ask. Thought Danny have owned both in the past as well. But ehhh wouldn't a comparo between the X1 and the new X2 make mo' sense since they are of a similar design/function???




Thanks - I'll hit them up for impressions. There may be an opportunity to trade my x1's for l2's. My first reaction was "Hell no! I love my X1's!". But I figure I should find out more about the L2's.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Thanks - I'll hit them up for impressions. There may be an opportunity to trade my x1's for l2's. My first reaction was "Hell no! I love my X1's!". But I figure I should find out more about the L2's.


 

 ^
 By "Hell no!" you actually meant by HELLZ YEAS take that 'ish from me ASAP cuz those new L2's are leagues better than those dusty X1's of yours then by all mean you are 100% correct.
  
 From impressions so far the L2 seems much much better than that of the X1s is what i am getting, so not sure why you would be hesitant to trade for them if the opportunity arose.
  
 I am still trying to get a great sounding set of fully open cans that does it all and not make me wanting. So far none that i have tired have really suffice my needs, the ATH AD900X came pretty close though as you already know. : P


----------



## Ap616

And what does it all for sf?  
  
 I am really liking my Sony MA900; so far they are smooth and pretty balanced... With nice bass and non-sparkly, but still detailed/revealing treble. Plus the mids are forward, lush, and just amazing! They are really fun to play some COD4(07' throwback!) with as well!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> And what does it all for sf?
> 
> I am really liking my Sony MA900; so far they are smooth and pretty balanced... With nice bass and non-sparkly, but still detailed/revealing treble. Plus the mids are forward, lush, and just amazing! They are really fun to play some COD4(07' throwback!) with as well!


 

 ^
 Welp tbh, i ain't even THAT picky. I just want something with a sound akin to the Ostry KC06 in that their soundstage needs to be grand without sounding too defused especially being a fully open set of cans. The soundstaging on both the Philip X1 and the HD598 were total disappointments for me in not only their height, but width as well cuz even some IEMs sound more spacious then them.
  
 It also gots to have great bass depth and texture as well, and none of that boxy sounding thump thump bass even if it does go low enough. The AD900X's bass quantity as well as quality was surprising satisfying cuz it had some nice tightness, depth as well as texture to it while the bass of the X1 was one note and dull, and the HD598 were just anemic sounding. Fullness/lushness of the total sound has to be key as well, hence brings me to the forwardness of the mid range. If the mids ain't all ova' your face then it gots no place in my collection.  : P
  
 Upper mids needs to be smooth yet lush so there will be little fatigue from long listening sessions and the same could be said for the treble extension and sparkle. This is where the Ostry KC06 does so well in and even best that of the VSonic gr07 BEs. Slight shimmery/ sparkle to it's treble extension without sounding overly bright or harsh.
  
 If i can get a full size open set of cans like the KC06 but with better HD/3D mids and better bass depth/texture i will be a happy man. See i ain't even asking for THAT much since i am pretty damn happy with the sound of my cheapo IEMs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I HAVE A DREAM!!!


----------



## nick n

what does that dream have for a cost parameter?


----------



## sfwalcer

nick n said:


> what does that dream have for a cost parameter?


 

 ^
 Welp since i got those KC06 for like $40, those dream open cans should cost no more than $200. But as i have already stated previously, the cans evolution is slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww as hell and mofos wanna milk ya' REAL good for it so......
  
 That's why IEMs is the way to go these days, cuz cans just CAN'T caught up.
  
 Unless you are great at modding..........................
  
 T50RPs...... Logan 90s, etc.


----------



## Ap616

I heard the HD558 a few times, and I thought they were slightly bass anemic sounding so I feel ya there. I wanted to try the X1, but comfort/heat build-up and knowledge that there is more expensive improved X2 drove me elsewhere. The comfort for me with headphones and IEMs plays a *large* factor.
The mids of the MA900 are boss like others have said. They steal the show, and with the low amount of ohms, for some reason I was expecting the cans to be sensitive, but I can crank these MA900s with their smooth treble! For EDM they rock even without much sparkle. The bass is better than I thought it was going to be in depth and control for an open headphone. While not besting my TTPOD T1-E in overall bass presentation, they beat my Yamaha HPH-200 in quality and tightness by a bit. MLE seems to like the X2 quite a bit all-around, so you might want to give them a go if they weren't slightly out of your price range with no discounts yet 
  
Edit: I got them for around $170. You might give them a whirl and return them if you don't like them. I don't think they will have the sparkle and air from descriptions I've read of the KC06(that I have not tried) though...


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> I heard the HD558 a few times, and I they were slightly bass anemic sounding so I feel ya there. I wanted to try the X1, but comfort/heat build-up and knowledge that there is more expensive improved X2 drove me elsewhere. The comfort for me with headphones and IEMs plays a *large* factor.
> The mids of the MA900 are boss like others have said. They steal the show, and with the low amount of ohms, for some reason I was expecting the cans to be sensitive, but I can crank these MA900s with their smooth treble! For EDM they rock even without much sparkle. The bass is better than I thought it was going to be in depth and control for an open headphone. While not besting my TTPOD T1-E in overall bass presentation, they beat my Yamaha HPH-200 in quality and tightness by a bit. MLE seems to like the X2 quite a bit all-around, so you might want to give them a go if they weren't slightly out of your price range with no discounts yet


 

 ^
 i still dunno about those X2's yet, cuz the lushness and forwardness of the mids of the X1's was utterly disappointing to say the least. It was recessed and lacked micro detailing/HD/3D ness so i was missing out on things that i can CLEARLY pick up on my gr07 BEs that i could not with the X1's. And those at the time being the most expensive set of audio gears i owned, they had to go if they are missing out on the nuances i am getting from cheaper IEMs.
  
 If they don't totally best or have better nuance than what i currently own, they ain't got no place in my collection is my line of thinking, cuz i ain't into this hobby to collect but use and abuse them to my full enjoyment.  But man seems like i should have went with those open Sonys then from your description of them, their mids sounds SEXCEE as hell!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 : P


----------



## Ap616

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> i still dunno about those X2's yet, cuz the lushness and forwardness of the mids of the X1's was utterly disappointing to say the least. It was recessed and lacked micro detailing/HD/3D ness so i was missing out on things that i can CLEARLY pick up on my gr07 BEs that i could not with the X1's. And those at the time being the most expensive set of audio gears i owned, they had to go if they are missing out on the nuances i am getting from cheaper IEMs.
> 
> If they don't totally best or have better nuance than what i currently own, they ain't got no place in my collection is my line of thinking, cuz i ain't into this hobby to collect but use and abuse them to my full enjoyment.


 
 The X2s, from impressions, are supposed the have better soundstage depth and sound more 3D from what I've read. Also, MLE and Baycode have mentioned loving their mids! But who knows really as I have neither owned nor heard the X1/2 to compare. I went with the Sony instead for "Ultimate Comfort" like it says on the box... Lolol. Buuut it seriously is pretty darn close to ultimate perfection comfort for me
  
  
 "But man seems like i should have went with those open Sonys then from your description of them, their mids sounds SEXCEE as hell!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 : P"
  
 Ya got that right!


----------



## waynes world

Sf, we obviously listened to different x1's (even though I bought yours lol). I totally love them. I'll agree with you about the kc06/a's though!


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Sf, we obviously listened to different x1's (even though I bought yours lol).* I totally love them*. I'll agree with you about the kc06/a's though!


 

 ^
 We all know by now that's you're an audio whore by now Masa' WAYNE so it doesn't really surprise me one bit. How are those MT300s working out for ya'??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dats low!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> We all know by now that's you're an audio whore by now Masa' WAYNE so it doesn't really surprise me one bit. How are those MT300s working out for ya'???
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ha ha. I bet though if you listened to the x1's with your current equipment, you'd think quite a bit differently of them (and I'm talking the X1's, because nothing can make the mt300's sound better than they already sound lol!)


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Ha ha. I bet though if you listened to the x1's with your current equipment, you'd think quite a bit differently of them (and I'm talking the X1's, because nothing can make the mt300's sound better than they already sound lol!)


 

 ^
 Sure thing, you can send yours ova' then. : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i am even game with those godly 300's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
 REDUX BABY!!!


----------



## ericp10

The DUOZA is stacked like the IM50/IM70. I'm in. The A71 is wonderful by the way.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> The DUOZA is stacked like the IM50/IM70. I'm in. The A71 is wonderful by the way.


 

 +1 on those A71s


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Back on topic, Discover this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Ordered!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Ordered!


 
  
 Game on! Congrats eric, and thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Game on! Congrats eric, and thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## mochill

Ordered the rockets finally


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Duoza are mine too!


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Duoza are mine too!


 
  
 Congrats! ... and you're out of control lol!


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

How does the Orsty KC06A compare with the RHA T10i? Which has the better sound quality & fun factor?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Congrats! ... and you're out of control lol!




It's my birthday tomorrow lol I'm just taking advantage of the holiday $$$ intake lol It's been fun though, balancing all the new IEMs I've purchased lstely. All of them really have great qualities, and I've enjoyed them all, with the A71 taking the slight lead.


----------



## mochill

next purchase will be the douza


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow lol I'm just taking advantage of the holiday $$$ intake lol It's been fun though, balancing all the new IEMs I've purchased lstely. All of them really have great qualities, and I've enjoyed them all, with the A71 taking the slight lead.


 
  
 Happy birthday! I find that when I get a bunch of gear at the same time, I end up getting driven a bit insane lol.
  
 Anyway, that's a lot of cool (and probably great sounding )gear you're getting! You'll probably get distracted from the a71's, but if you end up keeping them, I think you'll be happy in the long term


----------



## Ap616

Hey, my birthday is on Christmas Eve! Do you mean the 23rd or yours is same as mine? I'm in the US so time zones may play a role lol...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

23rd is mine. Thanks Wayne and happy early birthday Ap!!


----------



## Dsnuts

After weeks of waiting. I finally got my MSR-7..The resolution of these phones are stupid. It puts so many headphones to shame detail wise, clarity wise, has a grown up mature balanced sound that sounds more semi open due to the venting system. Great set of cords with a nice pouch. The price on these are getting a bit cheaper. Worth owning a pair for certain. I am very very impressed. These sound like a semiopen verison of the ADXXXX tuning. In other words. AT is doing what AT does best. Vocals and instruments sound stunning on these phones. One of ATs best sounding phones to date as far as I am concerned. More after some time on the burner.
  
 Lol. I grabbed this pic from google images and it turns out to be a earfonia pic. Great pic.


----------



## dweaver

Well it looks like I am a Sony fanboy. After getting the Z7 I just couldn't shake the desire to get the Z5 figuring it would cut from the cloth sound wise. Guess what...

Is sure is and then some! I have owned the EX1000, MDR7550, XBA-H3, XBA3 and several other Sony IEM's. The Z5 is DEFINITELY THE FLAGSHIP! I would say it is the perfect marriage of the EX1000, 7550 and H3. It is ever so slightly V shaped ala the EX1000, with most of the midrange goodness of the 7550 while being able to provide similar bass levels of the H3.

Size wise it is slightly smaller than the H3 being more similar to the 7550 or EX1000. I wish Sony had added the H3 iPhone cable, at the price of this IEM it seems a cheap move on their part. I will not be able to test the balanced cable though since I do not own anything to use it (Pono might be in my future). Fortunately my 3 button android cables I bought for my DJE1500 fit perfectly. So as of right now I am using my "upgrade" silver/Teflon cable which works perfectly with my LG G3 phone and is more comfortable than the stock cable.

I will be doing an A/B comparison against the DJE1500 since that IEM is my only 5/5 I have ever given. Based on what I am hearing right now I think the Z5 is technically superior but I will need to do some extensive A/B testing to exactly by how much and in what ways. Off the top I think the Z5 goes slightly deeper in the sub-bass and has more detail, slightly more treble extension, better insregiment separation, and better imaging. Now I just have to A/B to see how good my sonic memory really is. BTW while I think the Z5 is better sonically, I think the DJE1500 is by far the better value considering its less than 1/3 the price.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> congratulations ericp .  look forward to your impressions of these beauties!


----------



## BGRoberts

A little background:
 I used to send a singing voicemail to over 200 people each Christmas.
 About 16 months ago, I was rushed to the ER. Doctors doubted my survival.  I spent several days in a coma, then several months in multiple hospitals,  I came home just before Christmas 2013 in a hospital bed.  Due to severe nerve damage and paralysis of my tongue, vocal chords, and stomach, I was  unable to drink, eat, talk, sit, or stand.  I was fed through a feeding tube implanted into my body for many months.
 Today, the future looks bright.  I am up and about in a wheelchair and beginning to use a walker and canes
  I'm back to listening with my FIIO X3 & Rain2s (and some other stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
 I said all that to say that God is AWESOME and blessing me every day!.
 I made this greeting to wish all my friends a *VERY Merry Christmas & fabulous New Year!!*!
 I hope it brings you a smile in this holiday season.


----------



## slowpickr

Merry Christmas Bob!  Hope 2015 is a wonderful year for you.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

> Originally Posted by *Dsnuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  congratulations DS!  santa be good to you...looking
> forward to your burned in  impressions!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dweaver

Awesome post Robert, thanks for the great tune and happy to see your singing again. God is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you have a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for sharing BGRoberts. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## waynes world

bgroberts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Awesome Bobby - that made my day! Best wishes to you and your family this holiday season.


----------



## slowpickr

Let's remember Headphone Addict also.  I read over in the member's lounge where he and his daughter were recently involved in a very bad car accident.  He was one of the first reviewers I encountered years ago when I first joined Head-Fi.


----------



## aiaosu

bgroberts said:


> A little background:
> I used to send a singing voicemail to over 200 people each Christmas.
> About 16 months ago, I was rushed to the ER. Doctors doubted my survival.  I spent several days in a coma, then several months in multiple hospitals,  I came home just before Christmas 2013 in a hospital bed.  Due to severe nerve damage and paralysis of my tongue, vocal chords, and stomach, I was  unable to drink, eat, talk, sit, or stand.  I was fed through a feeding tube implanted into my body for many months.
> Today, the future looks bright.  I am up and about in a wheelchair and beginning to use a walker and canes
> ...



Thanks for sharing your story and God is good! I love celebrating Christ's birth and hearing stories of thankfulness. God bless you.


----------



## dweaver

For fun I tried the default DJE1500 cable on the Z5. It worked like a charm and I like it's softer less memory wire end on the cable. But playing with the default cable I have found it quite pliant and malleable so has become more comfortable/
  
 I going to do a small A/B/C comparison on a few songs between the Z5, DJE1500, and Z7. All using my Lenovo Ideapad. Note I don't have any balanced sources so will not be doing any reviews or comparisons using balanced cables at this time. All headphones are using their stock cables. Volume set at 26 out of 100
  
 Fleetwood Mac - The Chain
  
 Z5 - Bass kick drum has nice authority and bass guitars sound clear with nice weight and vibration, the bass guitar that kicks in part way through the songs sounds wonderful. Vocals are clear and nuanced conveying emotion nicely. Love how the guitars sound vibrant and alive. Cymbals and drum kit or nicely present with good decay and detail. The song has a wonderful sound stage and imaging, instrument separation is extremely good with nice black space.
  
 DJE1500 - Bass kick drum is present but sounds much thinner than the Z5, bass guitar has nice punch but not as nuanced a sound and lacks some of the vibration and weight. Vocals are noticeably brighter and a bit grainy. Guitars are brighter and almost screechy in comparison the Z5. Cymbals are very chatty and have a lot of sizzle making the song sound very busy. Sound stage is not as big as the Z5 but still nicely sized and has good imaging, instrument separation is compromised by the excess noise of the cymbals and lack of black space.
  
 Z7 - Bass drum has nice kick but is a bit softer than the Z5 with a bit more bloom, bass guitar has nice weight and a bit more vibration that the Z5 but is not quite as authoritative. Vocals are clear and nuanced and very similar to the Z5 but possibly a bit.  Guitars are not as vibrant or detailed as the Z5. Cymbals and drum kit are nicely present with good decay and detail but are slightly less present as compared to the Z5. Soundstage is massive with excellent imaging and instrument separation besting the Z5 ever so slightly, being more open the black space is not quite as good as the Z5 but much better than the DJE1500.
  
 For this song the Z5 definitely wins over the DJE1500 by a large margin, and bests the Z7 narrowly according to my tastes. Now having said that the DJE1500 will work better for those who love a brighter more energetic signature like a Grado or AKG sound but also want a bit more weight in the bass. Conversely the Z7 will be best for those who want a bit more relaxed less fatiguing sound with gobs of bassy goodness.
  
 Arvo Part Symphony #3 Part 2
  
 Z7 - Strings at the beginning of the song sound vibrant and clear. As more instruments enter the song you can hear the separation and imaging clearly. As the song gains more immediacy and urgency you can feel the change in the song as it moves forward. The brass sections sounds absolutely divine pulling me into the music followed by the string and wind instruments. Single bell strikes are clear and poignant. As the song comes out of middle quiet period the buildup is again wonderfully portrayed with the kettle drums sounding unbelievably good as they build to a crescendo at the end of the song.
  
 DJE1500 -  The strings lack a bit of vibrancy and clarity compared to the Z7. As instruments enter the song you get a good sense of separation and imaging, the separation is not quite as clear as the Z7 but the imaging is comparable. Brass is not as compelling and sounds a bit more busy. As the song becomes busy you notice the congestion. Single bell strike are less poignant and clear. Going from quiet to crescendo is not as compelling. Kettle drums are heavy but lack the detail of the Z7.
  
 Z5 - Strings sound very clear and vibrant possibly a bit clearer than the Z7. As instruments enter the song there is good separation and imaging. The sound stage is slightly smaller than the Z7 but the imaging is as good as the Z7, again I noticed the added black space. The brass section is a bit more detailed but lacks the grandeur of the Z7 by a small amount. The single bell strikes are not quite as poignant as the Z7. The build from the quiet period to the crescendo is more detailed but not and grand as the Z7.
  
 The Z7 clearly outperforms the DJE1500 and is better than the Z5 for this song according to my tastes. But if you like detail over grandeur then the Z5 will win. This song starts to separate the heavyweights from the welter weights though as the DJE1500 struggled to compete in my opinion. But keep in mind the DJE1500 is also less than a 1/3 the cost and was designed for rock and club music as it was made for DJ's.
  
 Going to stop at two as I just don't have time for more.
  
 The Z5 and Z7 are definitely cut from the same sonic cloth so to speak. I love the slight change in focus from grand to detailed, it allows me to have both while still having a similar signature to work from. BTW while I can only go from memory versus an actual A/B comparison I believe the Z5 is much more vibrant than the H3.


----------



## sfwalcer

bgroberts said:


> A little background:
> I used to send a singing voicemail to over 200 people each Christmas.
> About 16 months ago, I was rushed to the ER. Doctors doubted my survival.  I spent several days in a coma, then several months in multiple hospitals,  I came home just before Christmas 2013 in a hospital bed.  Due to severe nerve damage and paralysis of my tongue, vocal chords, and stomach, I was  unable to drink, eat, talk, sit, or stand.  I was fed through a feeding tube implanted into my body for many months.
> Today, the future looks bright.  I am up and about in a wheelchair and beginning to use a walker and canes
> ...




 ^
 So glad you'll doing well, and is in such high spirits cuz you're like our audio grandapa here.
  
 That's why we love ya' BG, you're the coolest pirate Santa we know. : P
  
 And yeppp health and love is indeed the most important things in lyfe.
  
 Don't be a stranger and keep us posted on your audio aventures. :  )
  
 But D'YAM dats some nice vocal skittles!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


dweaver said:


> Well it looks like I am a Sony fanboy. After getting the Z7 I just couldn't shake the desire to get the Z5 figuring it would cut from the cloth sound wise. Guess what...
> 
> Is sure is and then some! I have owned the EX1000, MDR7550, XBA-H3, XBA3 and several other Sony IEM's. The Z5 is DEFINITELY THE FLAGSHIP! I would say it is the perfect marriage of the EX1000, 7550 and H3. It is ever so slightly V shaped ala the EX1000, with most of the midrange goodness of the 7550 while being able to provide similar bass levels of the H3.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +


dweaver said:


> For fun I tried the default DJE1500 cable on the Z5. It worked like a charm and I like it's softer less memory wire end on the cable. But playing with the default cable I have found it quite pliant and malleable so has become more comfortable/
> 
> I going to do a small A/B/C comparison on a few songs between the Z5, DJE1500, and Z7. All using my Lenovo Ideapad. Note I don't have any balanced sources so will not be doing any reviews or comparisons using balanced cables at this time. All headphones are using their stock cables. Volume set at 26 out of 100
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 Thanks for the impressions/comparos meng!!! Looks like we have ourselves a Sony fan boi in the making!!! Wish i had that kinda' cabbage to get 'em $onys.


----------



## dweaver

I am selling a whole bunch of gear to ultimately pay for these puppies.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> I am selling a whole bunch of gear to ultimately pay for these puppies.


 
 ^
 So when are you selling off those Z5's for cheap to me???


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


>


 




  


bgroberts said:


> A little background:
> I used to send a singing voicemail to over 200 people each Christmas.
> About 16 months ago, I was rushed to the ER. Doctors doubted my survival.  I spent several days in a coma, then several months in multiple hospitals,  I came home just before Christmas 2013 in a hospital bed.  Due to severe nerve damage and paralysis of my tongue, vocal chords, and stomach, I was  unable to drink, eat, talk, sit, or stand.  I was fed through a feeding tube implanted into my body for many months.
> Today, the future looks bright.  I am up and about in a wheelchair and beginning to use a walker and canes
> ...




  
  
 God bless, BGRoberts. Thanks for sharing that inspiring testimony.


----------



## dweaver

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> So when are you selling off those Z5's for cheap to me???


 

 NO! LOL
  
 but I will work with you on any of many headphones and IEM's up for sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I marked best offer I meant it LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> NO! LOL
> 
> but I will work with you on any of many headphones and IEM's up for sale
> 
> ...


 

 ^
 Too bad you live in Canned Land though and as they say at slickdeals "shipping kills the deal." : P
  
 But i am sure Masa' WAYNE is gonna go furious with his low-ball offers. hoho WATCH OUT!!!
  
 Oh and i am Selma btw. 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is she still a thang there or has that she-bot been banned for he auto-posting awesomeness??? Haven't followed that site in ages since i got on head-fi. :  )


----------



## dweaver

shipping has been a challenge for sure. but I willing to work things out LOL...


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> shipping has been a challenge for sure. but I willing to work things out LOL...


 

 ^
 i dunno there is nothin' i really wanna try besides those Vivo EX800 and the VSD3 since i already have the VSD3S. But then again i already own the GR07 BE and those don't really bring anything to the table which i haven't already heard so.....
  
 Oh and LMAO: Off topic but if true TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!!
 http://slickdealselma.wordpress.com/
  


> ..._*they abused me and treated me badly [on slickdeals forum]. He asked I step down from nightly posts and concentrate on whats more important. *_


 
  
 .... THAT is exactly how i feel here, i might have to take some tyme off. T_T
  
 Ya'll are BAD people i say BAD!!! : P


----------



## dweaver

You make me sad 

But I hear what your saying too

LOL


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> You make me sad


 
 ^
 It's what i do best. Gots to balance out all that jolly happy fun joy crap we get during this tyme of the year. : P
  
 I AM DA' GREAT EQTroLLIZER!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Looks like walcer finally gets those H3's???


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The XE800 sounds very tempting, but with the Zero Audio Bassos, Fidue A71, and Thinksound Rain 2 tickling my eardrums, and the Zero Audio Duoza on the way, it's hard to find a place for even a hyped IEM like the Vivo.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for those Sony comparisons dweaver.  I've been keeping my eyes on both the flagships for awhile now and prices have been going down slowly.  As much as I want a pair of either of those, I can't get myself to spend that much on them.  FAD is the only brand I can get myself to spend that much these days so I grabbed the Heaven VIII along with the DUOZA's.  I have yet to hear vocals reproduced better than the Heaven earphones I've heard.


----------



## Dsnuts

After what seemed to be an eternity and then some. I got the Geek Pulse hooked up to one of my laptops. Listening to my new MSR7 on the Geek Pulse. I have to admit this combo was unexpected.
  
 The sound is spectacular right out of the box the Geek Pulse has a level of refinement that is completely mind blowing. Silky smooth high end sound flowing through the clarity of the MSR7 and what can I say. This sounds too good to be true. lol
  
 Merry Holidays to all my friends on headfi. May all your sound wishes come true.


----------



## gikigill

Which Pulse did you get Dsnuts?


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> Looks like walcer finally gets those H3's???


 

 ^
 Wait woah??? What H3s??? The Sony H3's??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Already purchased them once for $175 and re-sold them off. They are good but my VSD3S makes me just as happy so......
  
 If i can get them used again for like $125 i might get them again if not oh well. So is there anyone willing to hook a head-fi bro up???


----------



## dweaver

Z5 is very good... Crazy expensive! But very good...

When they eventually have the usual drop in price I predict a lot of very happy listeners.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> Z5 is very good... Crazy expensive! But very good...
> 
> When they eventually have the usual drop in price I predict a lot of very happy listeners.


 

 ^
 Yeppp and i'll be the 1st one in line.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



                        .... for an audition that is, if know my cheap arse ain't paying ova' $300 smackers for some IEMs. : P


----------



## Dsnuts

gikigill said:


> Which Pulse did you get Dsnuts?


 

 Got the base one, amazingly refined and smooth sounding dac it is about as good as it is going to get for a source, handily beats up on everything I own, my NFB-5 is a distant second to the silky sound of the pulse. Guys that got in on an early deal like Danny and I did are going to get the deal of the century for audio.
  
 By the way the more I hear the MSR7 the more I realize just how important your source is going to be for the MSR7 as it is leaning more toward a neutral sound signature over a heavily colored one. It is definitely made for higher end sources, higher quality files. The sound quality multiplies with an excellent source.
  
 I can see how a standard or stock sound for a source with low bit rate music is going to not sound so good on the MSR7.


----------



## gikigill

Luckily I got Fully loaded Pulse xfi with the LPS4.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya if the base pulse sounds this good I can't imagine how good the upgraded versions will be.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Dsnuts finally got the MSR7! Won't be long until I have to have it... I'm worried that I don't have a good enough amplifier for it. It doesn't seem like the DX50 will cut it! Can't wait for more impressions


----------



## vlenbo

Ds, does the msr7 sound even remotely similar to the im03s?


----------



## nick n

True to the title of the thread, I'm discovering.
  
 As per this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dannybais-take-on-the-new-yamaha-eph-m200-pg-1769/26430#post_11013811
 My Rinkya box showed up today. ( Rinkya being the Yahoo Japan buying service I use and need to avoid =it's futile=as much as possible )

   


 Size vs. wayne's Tenores   The most red on a cable I can tolerate, it is a line down the edges only thankfully.
 ^Note also that even in the package without being plugged in they were so powerful it shattered the cardboard inside the box there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  

 ^Remind you of anything?
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





  
  
  
  


  
 More to follow when I get some time for myself, and time on these. ( way too many projects then what is left of real life here takes it's toll )So far the 15.4mm are standout ( wow Gungrave OST Disc 2 the oboes and strings etc ), and the Esfera reverse firing ( 13.6 mm ) is top notch too ( vocal inflections and hard to pinpoint where the sound comes from etc great staging and "inner size"). Black and green isn't shabby at all though either( only tried for a few minutes, the 15.4 are on mainly now )
  
 Be interesting to see what if any subtleties change.
  
  
 Would _like_ to grab the new Elecom 1000GD's and 2000GD's eventually
  
 If they change after a bit I will still say that.
  
 There should be a couple more impressions on a model here after a week or two from some other members I KNOW %100 are getting one of the above.
  
 In due time.
  And have a great Christmas all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I'm listening to the FX850 right now for the first time; HOLY ****!


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> I'm listening to the FX850 right now for the first time; HOLY ****! :eek:




Lucky so and so! Congrats!


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening to the FX850 right now for the first time; HOLY ****!
> ...


 
 My girlfriend got them for me for Christmas and she let me open it early!! I can't even begin to describe how beautiful the sound is!


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Ordered!


 
 Nice for taking one for the team! I wait for Ayoyama/Woodlandhills for their good prices and ZA that had zero issues(superstitious maybe) for me so I won't be one of the first adopters. look forward to the impressions from you and Danny!
  


mochill said:


> Ordered the rockets finally


 
 Why didn't you buy my pair ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's okay, mine sold today actually.
  


slowpickr said:


> Merry Christmas Bob!  Hope 2015 is a wonderful year for you.


 
 X2! Brighter and better things for everybody in 2015!!
  


dannybai said:


> Thanks for sharing BGRoberts. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


 
 X2!
  


slowpickr said:


> Let's remember Headphone Addict also.  I read over in the member's lounge where he and his daughter were recently involved in a very bad car accident.  He was one of the first reviewers I encountered years ago when I first joined Head-Fi.


 
 Shame so close to the holiday season  Best to all in getting back to a better place in all facets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Happy New Year to all !


----------



## nick n

^ Headphoneaddict was instrumental in my first iem purchase, the NuForce NE-7M.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> ^ Headphoneaddict was instrumental in my first iem purchase, the NuForce NE-7M.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747131/headphoneaddict-in-a-serious-accident/15#post_11155759


----------



## nick n

Saw that thanks. Scary stuff.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Saw that thanks. Scary stuff.


 
  
 Yes, scary indeed. Thankful that anyone survived it.


----------



## DannyBai

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Merry Christmas dannybai, DsNuts, eric, doctors jazz and New Mexico, mr Roberts, eisen, Wayne and the rest of you cool folks!


----------



## ericp10

houseofdoom said:


> Merry Christmas dannybai, DsNuts, eric, doctors jazz and New Mexico, mr Roberts, eisen, Wayne and the rest of you cool folks!


 
  
  
 Merry Christmas HouseofDoom!


----------



## ericp10

Merry Xmas jant71!
  
 Merry Xmas to the discovery thread! Great bunch of guys (and women if any are in here)...


----------



## dweaver

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## B9Scrambler

Have a happy and safe Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> gikigill said:
> 
> 
> > Which Pulse did you get Dsnuts?
> ...




Good to hear...I started with the base Pulse, but worked my way up to the Soul Tube as they kept offering upgrades...thing is, I started out looking for an inexpensive (relatively) desktop headphone amp/DA, but in the upgrade fever wound up with a rack component, so I still don't have the desktop component. Price now is still not bad, considering going in for one before they stop the Indiegogo, which is supposed to be in 3 days (the 27th, if I remember correctly). 
I have the Geek Out 1K, then bought he Geek Out Special Edition, an upgraded version they offered for a limited time, and, judging by that, good as the base Pulse sounds (from what I read), the upgraded versions will be a whole lot better sounding. Which of course opens a whole new can of worms....
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Leo888

Merry Christmas to each and everyone here on the discovery thread. Have a great holiday.


----------



## gikigill

Merry Christmas to everyone on the discovery thread.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> I'm listening to the FX850 right now for the first time; HOLY ****!


 

 You got a nice gift there. Get them on the burn in. Will sound even better after a week. Happy listening my friend and Merry Christmas in deed.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening to the FX850 right now for the first time; HOLY ****! :eek:
> ...



Merry Chistmas Dsnuts, you have always talkked me into purchasing the right headphones and for that I thank you.

Merry Christmas to everyone in the discovery thread!


----------



## BGRoberts

Merry Christma to all
And
To all a good night!


----------



## Bluess

Anyone heard about a Korean brand name Xacarero? 

http://www.erexltd.com/xacarero-bs-40.html

They have interesting technologies, a seller in my town claims the BS-40 has good bass and treble extension with 3D soundstage.


----------



## nick n

bluess said:


> Anyone heard about a Korean brand name Xacarero?
> 
> http://www.erexltd.com/xacarero-bs-40.html
> 
> They have interesting technologies, a seller in my town claims the BS-40 has good bass and treble extension with 3D soundstage.


 
 Theres a few posts not much though.
=586909&advanced=1]http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Xacarero&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=586909&advanced=1
 Any news or impressions would be welcome, or even translations from original pages.


----------



## Bluess

nick n said:


> Theres a few posts not much though.
> http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Xacarero&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=586909&advanced=1
> Any news or impressions would be welcome, or even translations from original pages.



The guy giving the impression is actually my local seller :lol:


----------



## HouseOfDoom

From my experience, when it says frequency range is 20-20, they are mundane to serviceable IEMs. This isn't always the case, but more frequent than not. I know that's somehow the range of human hearing, but it also seems to be a secret code word for "we're a very average sounding, bassy product." All my good IEMs, including my A71, say something lower than 20/20, and sound boss!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thatbeatsguy said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!


 

 MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone on the Discovery Thread, and 
 a pre emptive HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO!


----------



## Ap616

Merry Christmas friends! I hope everyone has a wonderful time with their friends & family!


----------



## sfwalcer

ap616 said:


> Merry Christmas friends! I hope everyone has a wonderful time with their friends & family!


 

 ^
... and since i am in the spirit of giving.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## doctorjazz

Merry Christmas/Happy New Year all!! Had a nice holiday so far, hoping you all are enjoying as well. 

Some Dogwalk Discoveries for the holidays...



And, hope you did better than this on this holiday...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Merry Christmas/Happy New Year all!! Had a nice holiday so far, hoping you all are enjoying as well.
> 
> Some Dogwalk Discoveries for the holidays...
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

And to you, sir!


----------



## vlenbo

Mery Christmas everyone, and i Want to thank you all for helping me with the best dog gone discoveries in existence. I received the thinksound and they don't disappoint.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

vlenbo said:


> Mery Christmas everyone, and i Want to thank you all for helping me with the best dog gone discoveries in existence. I received the thinksound and they don't disappoint.


 
 Agreed. Without Dsnuts and this Discovery Thread, I wouldn't have purchased the Philips SHE3590, which is my very first purchase since I joined Head-Fi. Now, I've learned a lot, and I've moved on to much better IEMs and honed my writing skills on the side, even. It's all thanks to you guys.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 So, can anyone compare the MSR7 against the Mikros 90 for me? Listening to the Mikros now and it amazes me every time I hear it after extensive breaks.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> vlenbo
> 
> 
> So, can anyone compare the MSR7 against the Mikros 90 for me? Listening to the Mikros now and it amazes me every time I hear it after extensive breaks.




No contest, the msr7 makes the mikros sound congested and closed, the bass quality is even better, and the soundstage is impeccable.smoother sounding with more or similar bite as well.


Highs aren't sibilant, but the lower treble might be.

I put the msr7 capability on par with thinksound on1.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> No contest, the msr7 makes the mikros sound congested and closed, the bass quality is even better, and the soundstage is impeccable.smoother sounding with more or similar bite as well.
> 
> 
> Highs aren't sibilant, but the lower treble might be.
> ...


 
  
  
 You got me vlenbo. Ordered! ijs ...lol


----------



## mikaveli06

Ive been gone a while.  Has anyone ordered these yet??
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


----------



## ericp10

mikaveli06 said:


> Ive been gone a while.  Has anyone ordered these yet??
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


 
  
  
 Will see it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> You got me vlenbo. Ordered! ijs ...lol



I hope you love these headphones!

They're bad as looking and great sounding.


I have to be honest when I said that both the on1 and msr7 are in the same league, i meant it in vocal and instrument reproduction.


Cons for both

Thinksound

Bass: too much bass on the thinksound for the moment.

Mids+highs: while thicker than the m ok kros, it is slightly thinner than the msr7s. Treble needs some smoothing and there are lower treble peaks I hear, similar to the msr7.
Ath-msr7

Bass: not enough subbass to satisfy me.

Mids: a bit forward for some people, fine with me though.


Highs: lower treble spikes for me, the treble could use a bit more sparkle.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Mery Christmas everyone, and i Want to thank you all for helping me with the best dog gone discoveries in existence. I received the thinksound and they don't disappoint.


 
  


vlenbo said:


> Mery Christmas everyone, and i Want to thank you all for helping me with the best dog gone discoveries in existence. I received the thinksound and they don't disappoint.


 
 Happy Holiday to you Vienbo.  which Thinksounds did you get?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Ok I've got a slight conundrum. I've narrowed my choices for my next IEM to the Sony XBA 40, JVC FX750, and Altone 200. Of the three, which has the best balance with natural timbre, detail retrieval, and imaging, with a good healthy bass?


----------



## gikigill

Getting both the Thinksounds next week. My third woodie after the JVCs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The Fidue A71 synergizes so effin awesome with my Sansa Fuze, that it blows away any other dap I own. The depth, character, timbre, detail, and stage are just so sublime, it's a perfect marriage. Very very pleased.


----------



## Dsnuts

It has been a weeks worth of burn in on the MSR7. With the right source these things are absolutely breath taking. I have been using my new Pulse with these which with a simple tune or two tester ends up being a 3 hour session.
  
 These have quickly become one of my faves just because they have such crazy definition. Burn in does the one thing I was hoping would happen. The sound has opened up and become fuller but not to a degree that makes them sound like a different phone all together. The bass of these phones are so accurate..Unlike the many AT phones I own the bass on these I find to be the most accurate reproduction I have heard to date. Definition of the entire sound spectrum from treble to bass is what is astonishing about these phones. A good way to test definition in a phone is by listening with lower volumes to hear just how clean the sound is. These phones are now my reference for closed phone definition.
  
 I would say AT has gone for a high resolution sound on these phones and using a source like the Pulse it has a sound that will let you hear just how good your sources are.  I know it has been mentioned that the MSR7 needs warmth for them to sound their best. I don't disagree but a clean source sounds great on these too like my DX90.
  
 I am listening to them with a simple Fiio X1 and E11K combo right now and while this combo does not have the silky smooth refined sound of the pulse. It sounds great, fantastic actually. So it is not just higher end sources that are needed to hear these right. If you guys get these. Do not overlook burn in on these phones. You guys have to remember these are ATs we are talking about here. They don't burn in anything before they sell the products and these are no exception.


----------



## Shawn71

houseofdoom said:


> Ok I've got a slight conundrum. I've narrowed my choices for my next IEM to the Sony XBA 40, JVC FX750, and Altone 200. Of the three, which has the best balance with natural timbre, detail retrieval, and imaging, with a good healthy bass?




out goes Altones......


----------



## mochill

houseofdoom said:


> Ok I've got a slight conundrum. I've narrowed my choices for my next IEM to the Sony XBA 40, JVC FX750, and Altone 200. Of the three, which has the best balance with natural timbre, detail retrieval, and imaging, with a good healthy bass?


 
 get the fidue a83


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> get the fidue a83




No. No can do. Those haven't dropped in price, and after purchasing the X3 and DuoZA, I don't have another $260+ for an IEM.


----------



## DannyBai

Nice write up on the MSR7 Dsnuts and totally agree. I love the A71 too and can't wait for people to start getting the Duoza. The A83 would be the best upgrade once the funds are available. Those are stunning.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard the A71, but 1+ on the sound of the A83. Not so much on the fit, though...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dannybai said:


> Nice write up on the MSR7 Dsnuts and totally agree. I love the A71 too and can't wait for people to start getting the Duoza. The A83 would be the best upgrade once the funds are available. Those are stunning.




What about the FX750 vs Sony XBA 40?


----------



## DannyBai

Haven't heard the FX750 but having the 650 and 850, I would vote for the woodies over any of those Sony's. Going back, all the XBA's had artificial treble although they are sounded quite good one way or another. I actually love the 650 a lot and use it often.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dannybai said:


> Haven't heard the FX750 but having the 650 and 850, I would vote for the woodies over any of those Sony's. Going back, all the XBA's had artificial treble although they are sounded quite good one way or another. I actually love the 650 a lot and use it often.




Thanks. This makes my decision a lot easier. So would you say the FX650 is more detailed and has more air and instrument separation than the A71?


----------



## DannyBai

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks. This makes my decision a lot easier. So would you say the FX650 is more detailed and has more air and instrument separation than the A71?



I haven't a/b'd the two but the 650's might have grander stage over the A71 but not sure if it will be more detailed. I'll have to give a listen to both side by side and see.


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

houseofdoom said:


> Ok I've got a slight conundrum. I've narrowed my choices for my next IEM to the Sony XBA 40, JVC FX750, and Altone 200. Of the three, which has the best balance with *natural timbre, detail retrieval, and imaging, with a good healthy bass*?


 
  
 Now I don't have the XBA-40 or the Altone's so no comparisons here, but to me, you are describing the FX750. Just sayin'.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Cool Danny Bai! my XBA 650s arrive this week and I'm excited to hear that brass boy!!  Getting Filo E12A iem amp today in
 light of good reviews its been getting , one listener did  A B test with C5 for iems and preferred E12A, which is saying something for sure!
 Love my A71s and wonderful how their sound compares to A83 in the Fidue world of sound......... and a preemptive
 HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone out there int he discovery thread.  me, I'm going to hear RYAN MCCARVEYs annual live blues show two
 miles from my house, the amazing young blues guitarist who is from here and won the Clapton Guitar Contets two years ago
 and is extraordinary!!!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

drbluenewmexico said:


> Cool Danny Bai! my XBA 650s arrive this week and I'm excited to hear that brass boy!!  Getting Filo E12A iem amp today in
> light of good reviews its been getting , one listener did  A B test with C5 for iems and preferred E12A, which is saying something for sure!
> Love my A71s and wonderful how their sound compares to A83 in the Fidue world of sound......... and a preemptive
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone out there int he discovery thread.  me, I'm going to hear RYAN MCCARVEYs annual live blues show two
> ...




So do you really like the FX650? How do they compare to the Fidue? Are they technically proficient?


----------



## doctorjazz

Too many new toys to catch up with, currently spending a lot of time (at least, a lot of the time I have) with ciem's from acs, Hifiman HE-560, Koss ESP-560, and my current fave source, Pono. I really like Neil's Pono player (Ayre had a tiny bit to do with it), sounds open, detailed, good tone color, nice soundstage. Definitely bests my X3, has replaced my DX90 as main DAP I reach for (though I haven't compared them head to head as of yet).
 Just poking my head in to see what's happening in these parts
Happy New Year All
Happy listening and discovering!
Hoping you have great New Years Celebrations, and don't feel lousy the next day! 
(BTW, as a hold out on the Philips X1, that I recently got when the price dropped to where I was willing to go for it, I have to say, they really do sound quite fine. What does the X2 bring to the table that these didn't, he tentatively asked, holding on to his wallet...)?


----------



## dweaver

Well I hope the XBA-Z5 starts to become affordable for some more people. I have to say I am enjoying the heck out of mine. Love its combination of big bass with solid midrange and treble and an amazing soundstage and imaging. When I compared it with my DJE1500 it spanked them pretty thoroughly. Keep in mind I have become a lover of the warmer less fatiguing sound these offer than what I was using before. I can plug these in for hours on end without fatigue and yet I don't feel like I am missing something or find them boring, a claim I can't make of any other non-fatiguing IEM I have heard before these.


----------



## jelt2359

houseofdoom said:


> So do you really like the FX650? How do they compare to the Fidue? Are they technically proficient?


 
 I did a brief review of the Fidue A83 here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/746615/earwerkz-legend-r-vs-noble-k10-brief-review-and-19-others-including-customart-harmony-8-pro/75#post_11169116
  
 The FX850 was also covered on a previous page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/746615/earwerkz-legend-r-vs-noble-k10-brief-review-and-19-others-including-customart-harmony-8-pro/45#post_11159077
  
 If you are keen on doing the mods or EQ, the FX850 was better. When the stock versions are compared, the Fidue A83 was better. The Fidue A83 had an edgy treble, though, whereas the FX850 was full of warmth. So it very much depends on what your preference is.


----------



## doctorjazz

jelt2359 said:


> houseofdoom said:
> 
> 
> > So do you really like the FX650? How do they compare to the Fidue? Are they technically proficient?
> ...




Agree on sound Sig of these 2, A83 more open, detailed, wide. 850 has richer, thicker tonality, more "weight", instruments have more presence (not that A83 is too thin sounding,just less than the 850). I enjoy listening to both, but think I prefer the A83 presentation...850 feels "technicolor", a bit oversaturated to me, the way some lenses can affect the picture. This is more a question of taste, though, and they both do what they are designed to do excellently. Don't find either an easy fit, though. My $0.02 (all that's left after the holiday shopping spree...)


----------



## ericp10

Couple of quick thoughts:

 - Not heavy but the shells are huge. Some might struggle with the fit, but if you fidget around with it a little bit it should work.
  
 - These are not basshead earphones, but there's is plenty of bass with very good (potential to be great) extension and clarity.
  
 - The sound - as I've heard in all ZA products - has very good clarity and transparency. This is definitely the ZA house sound. Vocals really stand out and the dynamic drivers have an almost BA sheen to them. 

 - This is not a deep-insert earphone. 

 I've been on the move for the past few weeks, but I'm about to slow down. I have to get my Brainwavz S0 review up, and then I'll throw out more impressions on the DUAZA. What I've written is from only about 10 minutes of listening to it, but it's fantastic out of the box. Can't wait to get some burn-in on it. I think we have a winter here. 

 Oh, the sound is more balanced and full. I wouldn't say neutral. Again, bass is there but it doesn't dominate the mids or highs. Highs aren't harsh at all (and may be a bit smoothed out, but it's really premature to claim that without burn-in). Mids are a winner (horns sound great and so does the piano). Soundstage is wide. Very full and nice instrument separation. Happy listening.


----------



## DannyBai

Excellent.  Thanks Eric.


----------



## shotgunshane

@ericp10- interested in some thoughts of the Duoza next to the Tenore when you get the time.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was thinking the DuoZA might be a combination of the bassos and tenors in sound with better stage and depth. By the way Amazon Japan just got 9 pairs of them I took one so now 8. I have a feeling these might become popular in a hurry.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Too many new toys to catch up with, currently spending a lot of time (at least, a lot of the time I have) with ciem's from acs, Hifiman HE-560, Koss ESP-560, and my current fave source, Pono. I really like Neil's Pono player (Ayre had a tiny bit to do with it), sounds open, detailed, good tone color, nice soundstage. Definitely bests my X3, has replaced my DX90 as main DAP I reach for (though I haven't compared them head to head as of yet).
> Just poking my head in to see what's happening in these parts
> Happy New Year All
> Happy listening and discovering!
> ...


 

 "he with the most toys wins"  audiobuddha...happy new year you audio maniac! stay Blue and busy listening!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thanks for your initial impression of the DUOZA Eric. i look forward to your burned in reflections!
 I keep reaching for the BUY button on these with my right hand, but my left hand keeps, slapping it away 
 telling me to wait for 2015...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I was thinking the DuoZA might be a combination of the bassos and tenors in sound with better stage and depth. By the way Amazon Japan just got 9 pairs of them I took one so now 8. I have a feeling these might become popular in a hurry.


 

 how much are they in us dollars on amazon japan DS?  last time i ordered stuff
 from amazon japan it never appeared...


----------



## doctorjazz

Looking at some people's profiles, I still have quite a way to go to win, but I'm giving it MY ALL, DAMMIT!!!
Curious about the "Youza, Youza, Youza" phones,, sound appealing...sound sig descriptions similar to A3, no?
Happy New Year


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Couple of quick thoughts:
> 
> 
> - Not heavy but the shells are huge. Some might struggle with the fit, but if you fidget around with it a little bit it should work.
> ...




Would have bought it if fit would be as good as the basso and tenores. Might have to rethink my thoughts. However, sound is awesome from what you're describing. Enjoy them!



Also drblue, they would be approximately 95-$100


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> how much are they in us dollars on amazon japan DS?  last time i ordered stuff
> from amazon japan it never appeared...


 

 OH HELL, my right hand won over my left hand and ordered them from ACE-OF-BICYCLES on eBay.
 he's done a great job delivering phones from japan for me recently. and free expedited delivery.
 damn, gotta make room on the burn in bench after those MDR650s burn their brass in.....
 Happy New Year in advance to everyone!   keep listening, audio nirvana is just around the corner in 2015


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> Excellent.  Thanks Eric.


 






 ..... You're welcome sir! 
  


shotgunshane said:


> @ericp10- interested in some thoughts of the Duoza next to the Tenore when you get the time.


 
  
  
 Will do shotgunshane!!
  
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> thanks for your initial impression of the DUOZA Eric. i look forward to your burned in reflections!
> I keep reaching for the BUY button on these with my right hand, but my left hand keeps, slapping it away
> telling me to wait for 2015...


 
  
  
 Stop resisting drbluenewmexico. You know you want to... lol 

  


doctorjazz said:


> Looking at some people's profiles, I still have quite a way to go to win, but I'm giving it MY ALL, DAMMIT!!!
> Curious about the "Youza, Youza, Youza" phones,, sound appealing...sound sig descriptions similar to A3, no?
> Happy New Year


 
  
  
 doctorjazz, the Sony A3?
  
  


dsnuts said:


> I was thinking the DuoZA might be a combination of the bassos and tenors in sound with better stage and depth. By the way Amazon Japan just got 9 pairs of them I took one so now 8. I have a feeling these might become popular in a hurry.


 
  
  
 I never heard the bassos, Dsnuts, but I'm seeing the bass comes out and goes deep if it's in the music. I was initially listening to jazz tracks on my HTC One. The bass stayed balanced but reached down. Notice I am shying away from the term neutral, because to me that always seems to give the impression of light-bass. The bass isn't light by any means. It just doesn't bleed into the mids, and it's not bombastic bass! Soundstage is wonderful though!! I'm listening to Joe Sample & the NDR Bigband and the sound is just gorgeous to my ears (I have the earphones connected to the Schitt Vali now). The shells are definitely contributing to this huge full sound. 

 The metal shells, by the way are about as long as the FX850's wood shells, and almost as fat around (probably a little smaller than the thinnest circumference of the FX850's shell). But using the the large stock tips, the earphone holds steady in the ear. The tip's bore is not wide like the Spiral Dot tips, but I think wide bore tips will fit just fine. The stock tips sound nice with the earphone though. I will try the Spiral Dots tips in a moment.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I ordered then cancelled my order. I went with the woodies instead. With that huge housing, and Eric's confirmation of huge housing and possible issues (the FX850 and Fostex fit his ears, but neither worked for me fitwise), I'm holding off and glad I did.


----------



## eke2k6

Hi everyone.
  
 I have to sell my ASG-2.5 due to an emergency. if anyone is interested, check here.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748426/aurisonics-asg-2-5-410-shipped


----------



## doctorjazz

Originally Posted by doctorjazz View Post

 Looking at some people's profiles, I still have quite a way to go to win, but I'm giving it MY ALL, DAMMIT!!!
 Curious about the "Youza, Youza, Youza" phones,, sound appealing...sound sig descriptions similar to A3, no?
 Happy New Year





doctorjazz, the Sony A3?

Bad posting, I'll blame it on the phone, A83 was what I meant


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Originally Posted by doctorjazz View Post
> 
> Looking at some people's profiles, I still have quite a way to go to win, but I'm giving it MY ALL, DAMMIT!!!
> Curious about the "Youza, Youza, Youza" phones,, sound appealing...sound sig descriptions similar to A3, no?
> ...


 
  
  
 I thought you might have meant the A83, but didn't want to make any assumptions. I don't own the A83 anymore, but yes, the DUOAZ does remind me of its sound based on what I remember. Still, I would say the DUOZA is uniquely the ZA house sound (whatever that might be). Digging for me Tenore now.


----------



## mochill

Let us know more about it ericp


----------



## HouseOfDoom

It's surprising how little info there is about the FX750? There's plenty about the FX850 and FX650, but not much on the middle child. I took the gamble, and I think I'll be rewarded?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Hoping you have great New Years Celebrations, and don't feel lousy the next day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks doc! And I agree about the X1's - they are pretty special. Also makes me curious about the X2's!


----------



## DannyBai

houseofdoom said:


> It's surprising how little info there is about the FX750? There's plenty about the FX850 and FX650, but not much on the middle child. I took the gamble, and I think I'll be rewarded?




More treble and mid-bass is what I read I think. I think the few who have it like them. James444's 850 thread has most of the info I believe


----------



## ericp10

Okay, quick thoughts about the DUOZA compared to the Tenore for shotgunshane : 
  
 - First, Tenore has about 60 to 80 hours on it compared to about three hours of burn-in on the DUOZA
  
 - I forgot how full sounding those little buggers (Tenores) are. Whoa! But.....they don't equal or surpass the fullness of the DUOZA. Doesn't seem far behind either, but not quite there.
  
 - The Tenore can sound a bit congested in the mids, although it has marvelous clarity. The DUOZA, however, is airier and has more space to play with. The sound has better instrument separation with the newer ZA
  
 - Interesting, however, the soundstage at this point is wider in the Tenore's than the DUOZA. Those little shells really throw sound outside of your ear, but that doesn't translate into more clarity and instrument separation.
  
 - Bass extends really really deep with the DUOZA. The Tenore gives good bass extension, but the sub-bass can't hit the depths that the DUOZA can. With that stated, the Tenore is the more neutral sounding of the two earphones.
  
 - I thought the Tenore did a great job on strings (and it does), but strings breath better through the DUOZA. Clarity and transparency are close with both, but I think the DUOZA is going to pull quite a bit ahead with a good burn-in.
  
 By the way, the Spiral Dot tips are wonderful on DUOZA. I prefered stock tips on the Tenore's. So, if you own the Tenore do you need to have the DUOZA? At this point I would say no, but I do think the newer Zero Audio is giving something a little extra that the Tenore can't give. It hasn't fully come into itself yet, but there is something I've noticed with really good dual-dynamics that I think the DUOZA is heading toward. And that something is a unique layering in the sound. I can hear it trying to burst through. The airiness is definitely there. 

 The DUOZA reminds me of a pair of very high-end audiophile bookshelf speakers. I think the sound is already above the A71 on clarity (and the ZA has less mid-bass). I'll try to compare those two tomorrow as both retailed at nearly the same price. I find the DUOZA more comfortable than the A71. And here is some irony for you: I can't wear the A71 over my ear comfortably, but I can wear the DUOZA over the ear with great comfort. Go figure?  *shrugs?*


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> Okay, quick thoughts about the DUOZA compared to the Tenore for shotgunshane :
> 
> - First, Tenore has about 60 to 80 hours on it compared to about three hours of burn-in on the DUOZA
> 
> ...




The A71 with UE TF10 tips create an almost new animal. Air, treble extension, clarity and space that wasn't there with any other tips, and the Spiral Dots don't come close to doing the A71 justice. I've rediscovered the A71 even using my X02.


----------



## ericp10

houseofdoom said:


> The A71 with UE TF10 tips create an almost new animal. Air, treble extension, clarity and space that wasn't there with any other tips, and the Spiral Dots don't come close to doing the A71 justice. I've rediscovered the A71 even using my X02.


 
  
 Those are the tips I use on it.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> Those are the tips I use on it.




Then you know already lol sorry.


----------



## raybone0566

Vsonic vsd5 preorder at lendmeurears January 1st 10am Singapore time. Limited stock!


----------



## Ap616

ericp10 said:


> Okay, quick thoughts about the DUOZA compared to the Tenore for shotgunshane :
> 
> - First, Tenore has about 60 to 80 hours on it compared to about three hours of burn-in on the DUOZA
> 
> ...




This was an excellent write-up! Thanks Eric! I am planning to try the DuoZA when it is more available to the US(hopefully), and I have & like the Tenore. Worried about fit though... I'm also interested in your comparison to the A71 which was a nice full sound with a hair overly forward mids & mid-bass, but most importantly they did not fit... at all

The DuoZA looks promising minus fit. How is the bass quality compared to the Tenore? I know you said the extension was better, but I was just wondering about the tightness, impact, texture, & details. Cheers man and Happy New Years!


----------



## Gee Simpson

Going by your initial impressions Eric, the DUOZA sounds very much like the ATH IM70? Both share similarities with the dual dynamic drivers


----------



## ericp10

DUOZA has an airier and more natural sound than the A71. The A71's vocals are push way forward compared to the DUOZA, and you hear how much mid-bass is prominent in the Fidue when compared to the ZA. DUOZA easily wins the battle. This ZA has excellent depth of sound along with the fantastic soundstage. Clarity is outstanding in this DD earphone. A winner.


----------



## nihontoman

ericp10 said:


> DUOZA has an airier and more natural sound than the A71. The A71's vocals are push way forward compared to the DUOZA, and you hear how much mid-bass is prominent in the Fidue when compared to the ZA. DUOZA easily wins the battle. This ZA has excellent depth of sound along with the fantastic soundstage. Clarity is outstanding in this DD earphone. A winner.


 

 better than tdk ie800?


----------



## 370685

I just found these.
 Telefunken headphones:
http://telefunken.pro/
http://www.telefunken-elektroakustik.com/
 They are available mostly in Russia (like Fischer Audio). But the OEM is chinese ofc. (Maybe Yoga electronics.)
 Aqusta:http://telefunken.pro/aqusta.html
 Sennheiser HD1000:http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_342/index3418079_0_p204509.shtml#/&pn=5


----------



## Charliemotta

Looks like they are $253 U.S. dollars. I like them.   ♫♫


----------



## kjk1281

sorieno said:


> I just found these
> ...
> Sennheiser HD1000:http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_342/index3418079_0_p204509.shtml#/&pn=5




Do the Carlton Charleston!


----------



## waynes world

My Hifimediy sabre dac died on me last week. I had it paired with the Fiio E12, and thought the combo worked great.
  
 So now I am using my 'ol Ele Dac (with E12), and frankly it sounds great as well. 
  
 Anyway, I am not up to speed with dacs these days. If anyone has anything to suggest that might pair well with the E12 and that doesn't cost an arm and a leg, I'm all ears. Other options for me are to get another hifimediy dac, or to just keep listening to my Ele Dac, 'cause for some reason it's _not _horrifying me.
  
 Thanks


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hey Ericp, i see you are using your HTC One ( M8?) for listening tests.  Bravo, i have the One and it is the One for sound out of
 a smartphone! good dac chip and internal amplifier for headphones.  does scale up with amps too.  i use mine for preliminary listening tests for new iems also!
 Thanks for your continuing impressions of the Duoza
 and i look forward to hearing mine when they arrive next week on my One and then better sources! Currently the MDR650s are
 impressing me on the One with their bold presentation and ability to rock out!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

drbluenewmexico said:


> Hey Ericp, i see you are using your HTC One ( M8?) for listening tests.  Bravo, i have the One and it is the One for sound out of
> a smartphone! good dac chip and internal amplifier for headphones.  does scale up with amps too.  i use mine for preliminary listening tests for new iems also!
> Thanks for your continuing impressions of the Duoza
> and i look forward to hearing mine when they arrive next week on my One and then better sources! Currently the MDR650s are
> impressing me on the One with their bold presentation and ability to rock out!




I came within a hair of buying the 650 because I have the Z1060, but there were too many reviews saying highs were sibilant. Are they sibilant to you? The brass and form look really nice.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Elecom makes a few models that look interesting. Been eyeballing a few for the past couple months.  A couple of them use an extra helper magnet on the front side of the driver to control the voice coil better, I would guess to tighten up the sound. Exploded view of the models are available at their site. Their Grand Bass System models.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> *EHP-CS3570BK *( black and green trim ) and the silver with blue trim version being SV instead of BK. Even a red one I think. Dual rear chambers, 13.6 mm driver.
> Black and green reminds me of a Neon Genesis Evangelion thing.
> HERE: http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CS3570BK.html&prev=search
> 
> ...


 
  


nick n said:


> True to the title of the thread, I'm discovering.
> 
> As per this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-dannybais-take-on-the-new-yamaha-eph-m200-pg-1769/26430#post_11013811
> My Rinkya box showed up today. ( Rinkya being the Yahoo Japan buying service I use and need to avoid =it's futile=as much as possible )
> ...





  
 Ok, I am listening to them all right now...
  

  

  

  
 My initial impression is... whaaaaaa???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  damn these sound GOOD!  
  
 My second impression is... Sorry Nick, you ain't getting these back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Awesome find my friend.


----------



## nick n

Wayne I would use that other dac and do a bit of research, but when did that ever make sense or was fun?
 Or wait for the new Oppo amp/dac combo. It'll be a* complete* and top notch package, but then again not sure what your preferences are for application or size.
  There's always the new Schiit Fulla too at a reasonable cost.
 I hear good stuff about that in pms also.
  
 Oh and those things, yes, strange and sad at the same time, because it goes to show there is hidden stuff out there, at ridiculously good cost, and also to not trust much of any of the foreign Amazon.jp reviews.
 I can only guess if *those are like that*, what their new series ( the 1000 and 2000 models ) holds in store. This is a company with massive manufacturing capability, and a now serious attitude towards iems, one that you should keep an eye on in my opinion as they continue to step up their game.
  
 Take notes and add some brief basic impressions at your leisure. I do believe we hear them close to the same which is what I wanted to confirm ( that i'm not fully nutso ).


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Happy New Years headfi'ers!! Have a blessed 2015 with much ear candy!!!


----------



## ericp10

nihontoman said:


> better than tdk ie800?


 
 Yes.


----------



## ericp10

Right now I can't think of a DD that has as much airiness and space around instruments as the DUOZA gives in sound presentation. Vocal are very natural sounding, and I can lots of space (along with great clarity) when a group of horns are blowing together.  I would call the sound a refined IM70 with even more space around instruments. This bass has come out even more with about 20 hours burn in on it. Still not a basshead earphone, but that bass goes low when it needs to. Great sub-bass.


----------



## sfwalcer

Happy 2015 every body!!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ozkan

ericp10 said:


> Right now I can't think of a DD that has as much airiness and space around instruments as the DUOZA gives in sound presentation. Vocal are very natural sounding, and I can lots of space (along with great clarity) when a group of horns are blowing together.  I would call the sound a refined IM70 with even more space around instruments. This bass has come out even more with about 20 hours burn in on it. Still not a basshead earphone, but that bass goes low when it needs to. Great sub-bass.


 
  
 In which ways is DOUZA better than IM70? I'm looking for an upgrade to my IM70 and quite interested in DUOZA. What I'm looking for is more extended bass and treble than IM70. Do you think that DOUZA offers all these?


----------



## eke2k6

sfwalcer said:


> Happy 2015 every body!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DannyBai

I'd agree with eke. Need more curve sf.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, the lower mids need a boost


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lol Japanese girls are usually like this. They are Etys.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Right now I can't think of a DD that has as much airiness and space around instruments as the DUOZA gives in sound presentation. Vocal are very natural sounding, and I can lots of space (along with great clarity) when a group of horns are blowing together.  I would call the sound a refined IM70 with even more space around instruments. This bass has come out even more with about 20 hours burn in on it. Still not a basshead earphone, but that bass goes low when it needs to. Great sub-bass.


 

 Ericp-those DUOZAS dazzle, -they sound wonderful in your descriptions.  I can't wait till my DUOZA my right hand ordered (overruling my conservative left hand) arrives next week. keep those burn in impressions flowing!
 have you tried amping them???? really enjoying my 650 brass iems also...they have a bold sound that rocks!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> Ericp-those DUOZAS dazzle, -they sound wonderful in your descriptions.  I can't wait till my DUOZA my right hand ordered (overruling my conservative left hand) arrives next week. keep those burn in impressions flowing!
> have you tried amping them???? really enjoying my 650 brass iems also...they have a bold sound that rocks!


 
  
  
 Thanks drbluenewmexico. Yes, amping them is the key. This earphone mids, space & bass (but not basshead). The sub-bass pounds out the kick drum beautifully with the the right amount of reverb. There's clarity in the bass. Now, interesting enough, these little/big buggers drink up some juice while amped through my Vali and Modi. I have to turn the knob up a bit more than with the other earphones, but that just seems to add to the overall clarity of the sound. The clarity is almost Doppio-like (if the Doppio was a DD with more bass). Zero Audio knows how to tunes some earphones. The sound is a mixture of the A83 and the TE-05 to my ears (with that dual-dynamic layering). Nice sound.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Right now I can't think of a DD that has as much airiness and space around instruments as the DUOZA gives in sound presentation. Vocal are very natural sounding, and I can lots of space (along with great clarity) when a group of horns are blowing together.  I would call the sound a refined IM70 with even more space around instruments. This bass has come out even more with about 20 hours burn in on it. Still not a basshead earphone, but that bass goes low when it needs to. Great sub-bass.




So I was right in saying that it's similar to the IM70?


----------



## ericp10

gee simpson said:


> So I was right in saying that it's similar to the IM70?


 
  
 Gee, there's more air and space in the sound than the IM70. These are more refined. IM70 is a very good earphone, but these are shaping up to be better. And I think there is way more bass in the IM70. They don't sound the same. I also think the IM70's mids were more forward (I don't have it anymore). I think the dual drivers are stacked in the same way (one driver behind the other), but I think there is more space between the two drivers in the DUOZA.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

This is how I hear the A71 and GR07BE vs the S-018. Though it's one of the most technically proficient budget IEMs I've ever heard, even besting the Rain 2 as a low cost woodie (the peakiness tendencies and slight mid bass bloat of the Rain 2 does them in vs the S-018), they fall short of these other two, and even the Tenore due to the air and space. The A71 and GR07 simpy have more space and air, adding a more 3D layering to the sound. I expect the FX750 to blast all of these out of the water, same as my old FX850 did (but with far better fit!! *crosses fingers*).


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> This is how I hear the A71 and GR07BE vs the S-018. Though it's one of the most technically proficient budget IEMs I've ever heard, even besting the Rain 2 as a low cost woodie (the peakiness tendencies and slight mid bass bloat of the Rain 2 does them in vs the S-018), they fall short of these other two, and even the Tenore due to the air and space. The A71 and GR07 simpy have more space and air, adding a more 3D layering to the sound. *I expect the FX750 to blast all of these out of the water,* same as my old FX850 did (but with far better fit!! *crosses fingers*).


 
  
 When are you getting those bad boys?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> When are you getting those bad boys?




They are on the way from IbuyJp. They shipped and provided me the tracking number, so hopefully they arrive within the next week? Traditionally Japan has been a snail for me, but they seem to have good ratings for faster shipping?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Tracking says its reached NY?! I'm doing business with ibuyjp again. That's like turbo shipping! Since I'm in Florida, the FX750 should be at my doorstep by Saturday at the latest? 

Ok now I'm getting super excited!!


----------



## Gee Simpson

ericp10 said:


> Gee, there's more air and space in the sound than the IM70. These are more refined. IM70 is a very good earphone, but these are shaping up to be better. And I think there is way more bass in the IM70. They don't sound the same. I also think the IM70's mids were more forward (I don't have it anymore). I think the dual drivers are stacked in the same way (one driver behind the other), but I think there is more space between the two drivers in the DUOZA.


 

 Thanks. Sounds to me like these won't be for me then as I like the amount of Bass there is in the IM70. I can sacrifice some clarity for more Bass, although I wouldn't call myself a basshead, just a tad below that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

gee simpson said:


> Thanks. Sounds to me like these won't be for me then as I like the amount of Bass there is in the IM70. I can sacrifice some clarity for more Bass, although I wouldn't call myself a basshead, just a tad below that.




a walcer basshead? thatbeatsguy basshead? Or Mackem basshead? Which are you? LOL


----------



## Gee Simpson

houseofdoom said:


> a walcer basshead? thatbeatsguy basshead? Or Mackem basshead? Which are you? LOL


 

 I'm a GeeHead


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> a walcer basshead? thatbeatsguy basshead? Or Mackem basshead? Which are you? LOL


 
  
 He should be an A71 basshead


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> He should be an A71 basshead




Yes he should. Best bass from any IEM I currently own.

Got two BA IEMs from a cousin who "upgraded" to the Monster Turbine Gold. He gave me a pair of Sony C10's and a pair of UE 700 that were restored with a new jack. The C10 sounds pretty decent for a single BA. It's actually quite bassy coming out of my Z1060. Just not full enough in the treble to bother. The UE700 are the opposite. Dual BA, but some airy highs that are sparkly, clear and well extended. Not sibilant though. Beautiful mids, with nice attack, but the bass is not deep, not punchy, and distorts at high levels. So...I await my FX750, continue to adore my A71, and thanks Cuz.


----------



## ozkan

ericp10 said:


> Gee, there's more air and space in the sound than the IM70. These are more refined. IM70 is a very good earphone, but these are shaping up to be better. And I think there is way more bass in the IM70. They don't sound the same. I also think the IM70's mids were more forward (I don't have it anymore). I think the dual drivers are stacked in the same way (one driver behind the other), but I think there is more space between the two drivers in the DUOZA.




Did you try amping the IM70? I think they scale very well with an amp like NX1. Amping makes them sound more refined and faster in bass attacks.


----------



## chaiyuta

Can anyone compare DUOZA with ATH-CKR10?


----------



## peter123

At last


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> At last




:angry_face:


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> At last


 
  
 Congrats Peter!!!
  
 Wish you would be somewhere within a driving distance so we can a/b these


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> This is how I hear the A71 and GR07BE vs the S-018. Though it's one of the most technically proficient budget IEMs I've ever heard, even besting the Rain 2 as a low cost woodie (the peakiness tendencies and slight mid bass bloat of the Rain 2 does them in vs the S-018), they fall short of these other two, and even the Tenore due to the air and space. The A71 and GR07 simpy have more space and air, adding a more 3D layering to the sound. I expect the FX750 to blast all of these out of the water, same as my old FX850 did (but with far better fit!! *crosses fingers*).


 
  
 How much is the FX750 different from the FX850 if one doesn't care for the detachable cable? I guess you did your research regarding them ;D


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> How much is the FX750 different from the FX850 if one doesn't care for the detachable cable? I guess you did your research regarding them ;D




I didn't just research, I owed the Fx850 a month ago. Posted a few pics. The sound was extraordinary in depth, instrument separation, clarity, timbre, and bass speed and articulation. Close to the best I've ever heard...BUT the bass was a bit too prominent for me. It wasn't so much boomy, and it didn't bleed, but it was the focus. There was just too much bass and sub bass for my tastes, and the fit was awkward, because the housing was MASSIVE! Much bigger in person than in pictures. Stuck out of my ears even more than the TF10. Imagine that! It was just too big, to house than huge driver. The FX750 is supposed to have close to equal clarity and performance, but with a bit less bass and treble. Plus the housing is smaller and thinner. This is more in line with my preference, so this is why the FX750.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I didn't just research, I owed the Fx850 a month ago. Posted a few pics. The sound was extraordinary in depth, instrument separation, clarity, timbre, and bass speed and articulation. Close to the best I've ever heard...BUT the bass was a bit too prominent for me. It wasn't so much boomy, and it didn't bleed, but it was the focus. There was just too much bass and sub bass for my tastes, and the fit was awkward, because the housing was MASSIVE! Much bigger in person than in pictures. Stuck out of my ears even more than the TF10. Imagine that! It was just too big, to house than huge driver. The FX750 is supposed to have close to equal clarity and performance, but with a bit less bass and treble. Plus the housing is smaller and thinner. This is more in line with my preference, so this is why the FX750.


 
  
 I suppose the various mods would have reduced the 850's bass, but I don't think there are any mods to reduce their size lol. Anyway based on your description of the 750's, I'm looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## jelt2359

houseofdoom said:


> I didn't just research, I owed the Fx850 a month ago. Posted a few pics. The sound was extraordinary in depth, instrument separation, clarity, timbre, and bass speed and articulation. Close to the best I've ever heard...BUT the bass was a bit too prominent for me. It wasn't so much boomy, and it didn't bleed, but it was the focus. There was just too much bass and sub bass for my tastes, and the fit was awkward, because the housing was MASSIVE! Much bigger in person than in pictures. Stuck out of my ears even more than the TF10. Imagine that! It was just too big, to house than huge driver. The FX750 is supposed to have close to equal clarity and performance, but with a bit less bass and treble. Plus the housing is smaller and thinner. This is more in line with my preference, so this is why the FX750.




Sounds about right. But the fx750 had more clarity to my ears. I preferred the fx850 (but not for its sound signature). The fx750 is simply playing in a very crowded field for which there are plenty of good options.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I didn't just research, I owed the Fx850 a month ago. Posted a few pics. The sound was extraordinary in depth, instrument separation, clarity, timbre, and bass speed and articulation. Close to the best I've ever heard...BUT the bass was a bit too prominent for me. It wasn't so much boomy, and it didn't bleed, but it was the focus. There was just too much bass and sub bass for my tastes, and the fit was awkward, because the housing was MASSIVE! Much bigger in person than in pictures. Stuck out of my ears even more than the TF10. Imagine that! It was just too big, to house than huge driver. The FX750 is supposed to have close to equal clarity and performance, but with a bit less bass and treble. Plus the housing is smaller and thinner. This is more in line with my preference, so this is why the FX750.


 
  
 Less treble would be great for my ears. I am looking forward to your impressions when you get them!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Thanks guys. As soon as I've given them some burn in time and some music feeds, I'll post my first comprehensive review, since there hasn't been one yet on headfi.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Congrats Peter!!!
> 
> Wish you would be somewhere within a driving distance so we can a/b these




That would indeed been interesting.

I can tell you that the X2's are the real deal. I've put my DT880's up for sale already and will let them go if I get a decent price for them. The Q701's, SR325is and now the X2 will be all the full size open headphones I'll need for a long time........


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> That would indeed been interesting.
> 
> I can tell you that the X2's are the real deal. I've put my DT880's up for sale already and will let them go if I get a decent price for them. The Q701's, SR325is and now the X2 will be all the full size open headphones I'll need for a long time........


 
  
 I have tested DT880/DT990 in the past as well, and more impressed with HP200 (wider staging, smoother top, though a bit weaker in low end - but fixable with C5 bass boost ).  Also, been reading a number of impressions with people mentioning HP200 over HD600 and even HD650.  Now curious about X2


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> I have tested DT880/DT990 in the past as well, and more impressed with HP200 (wider staging, smoother top, though a bit weaker in low end - but fixable with C5 bass boost ).  Also, been reading a number of impressions with people mentioning HP200 over HD600 and even HD650.  Now curious about X2




I can tell you that there's no need for bass boost on the X2's  The subbass is just amazing while the over exaggerated (to my ears) mid bass of the X1 is gone.

I'm still hoping to hear the HP200 some day but the way I feel right now it will probably be a while before I pick them up......

I actually enjoy the 880's quite a bit but they're just a little bit too thin in the mids to compete with the Q's for me.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> I can tell you that there's no need for bass boost on the X2's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. I don't have any problem with the X1's mid-bass, but regardless, the X2's seem to be great and it would be lovely to hear/buy/steal or otherwise get my grubbies on them one of these days 
  
 How are the highs? I think I read some people complaining of sibilance, but I doubt that's an issue.


----------



## DannyBai

So dweaver, do you prefer the Z5 or Z7?

I wish you had the X2 to compare also. I have a feeling those could come close to the Sony's.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I can tell you that there's no need for bass boost on the X2's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, don't get me wrong, HP200 has a decent low end extension down to sub-bass with a nice rumbling texture, but it's all about quality and detail retrieval (actually more on micro-detailed level) rather than quantity.  HP200 has definitely a neutral/reference sig.  It is slightly v-shaped, as per FR on the side of their new packaging (HP200 2014 version updated the packaging box and has a new case - identical to HP150), but this slight dip is very subtle and carefully tuned to balance out mids with the rest of the spectrum.  Overall, zero sibilance!  As a matter of fact I'm using it with Lunashops silver-plated replacement cable and upper mids/treble is very tolerable even for my high-frequency sensitive ears lol!!!
  

  
 The bass boost of C5 is just my personal preference because I listen too much to CKR10 and need more warmth and body   As I mentioned to you before, C5 works out a lot better than E12A in this case since C5 is warmer and you get both sub/mid-bass boost with its switch.  Plus, combo of C5 and open-back HP200 - 3D imaging HEAVEN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 X2 seems to be $300 on amazon and still out of stock.  So HP200 for under $200 is not a bad alternative


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, HP200 has a decent low end extension down to sub-bass with a nice rumbling texture, but it's all about quality and detail retrieval (actually more on micro-detailed level) rather than quantity.  HP200 has definitely a neutral/reference sig.  It is slightly v-shaped, as per FR on the side of their new packaging (HP200 2014 version updated the packaging box and has a new case - identical to HP150), but this slight dip is very subtle and carefully tuned to balance out mids with the rest of the spectrum.  Overall, zero sibilance!  As a matter of fact I'm using it with Lunashops silver-plated replacement cable and upper mids/treble is very tolerable even for my high-frequency sensitive ears lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have any preliminary impressions? Are they good enough to own as main open back headphones? Are they good for modern genres or more suited to classical? I am an EDM head more and more these days


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Cool. I don't have any problem with the X1's mid-bass, but regardless, the X2's seem to be great and it would be lovely to hear/buy/steal or otherwise get my grubbies on them one of these days
> 
> How are the highs? I think I read some people complaining of sibilance, but I doubt that's an issue.




I don't find the highs sibilant at all but then again I'm not very senaetive to it. That being said I'd think you'd need to be pretty sensetive to it to find it a problem with the X2.




twister6 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, HP200 has a decent low end extension down to sub-bass with a nice rumbling texture, but it's all about quality and detail retrieval (actually more on micro-detailed level) rather than quantity.  HP200 has definitely a neutral/reference sig.  It is slightly v-shaped, as per FR on the side of their new packaging (HP200 2014 version updated the packaging box and has a new case - identical to HP150), but this slight dip is very subtle and carefully tuned to balance out mids with the rest of the spectrum.  Overall, zero sibilance!  As a matter of fact I'm using it with Lunashops silver-plated replacement cable and upper mids/treble is very tolerable even for my high-frequency sensitive ears lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah the $200 price for the HP200 in the US seems like a great deal.

Regarding the bass on the X2 the subbass and over all fullness is way more present and impact full than on the DT880's (although the subbass on the DT880's were still very nice). The X2 is the first open headphone that I've heard that don't make me feel that I need an closed back alternative to get enough bass for more bass heavy music.

My guess is that these to are not very similar sounding but that's just a guess


----------



## dweaver

dannybai said:


> So dweaver, do you prefer the Z5 or Z7?
> 
> I wish you had the X2 to compare also. I have a feeling those could come close to the Sony's.




I owned the L2 but was not enamoured by it's signature. So if you have heard the L2 I can get more specific in case that would help.

I'm regards to the Z5 and Z7, I slightly prefer the Z7 because I get more wow like moments from it. They both have very similar signatures. But the Z7 sounds bigger while the Z5 offers more detail. I would also say the Z5 offers a bit more forward midrange. Both have a similar treble But the Z5 has a bit more detail especially straight from low amplified sources. But once you get good amplification the Z7 catches up quickly. But while I am finding while both sound better with amplification I still enjoy them straight from portable sources like my LG G3. But I am seriously thinking of buying a Pono so I can try them in balanced mode. I would love the PHA-3 but it is to bulky for portable use and to expensive. If I win the lottery though then look out .

I still plan to do some A/B comparisons though, I just need to find some time.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Have any preliminary impressions? Are they good enough to own as main open back headphones? Are they good for modern genres or more suited to classical? I am an EDM head more and more these days


 
  
 I'm working on a full review, should be up in a few days.  Regarding open back headphones, I don't have much experience with it and relying mostly on impressions of others.  I received HP200 as a review sample from SoundMagic through their US distributor Micca.  I guess moving forward it will be my open back "reference"   I had review loaner of DT880/990 from Beyer a while back, and it's hard to compare by memory, but I honestly wasn't as impressed with those semi-open and open cans as I have been with HP200.  So to answer your question "if they good enough", I would say Hell Yeah!!!  But if they are best?  I trust Peter's opinion and X2 might be a notch higher in a food chain, but at a premium of $100 more and whenever it's available since currently it's out of stock on Amazon.  Would be great to have both and do a/b comparison, but I don't have Philips PR contact to request review sample; these guys went through a lot of PR firms still trying to figure out their marketing strategy, so every time I reach out to someone they no longer represent them 
  
 HP200 needs a decent portable amp to get the best out of it (breathes new life into a sound and improves dynamics signficantly) and once you do - it can handle any genre!  As you know, I'm EDM-head myself, and with Cayin C5 (still in low gain and with a bass boost) listening to a properly mastered album like Hardwell pesents Revealed Vol 5 - will give you CHILLS!!!  It transforms a neutral reference headphones into a two full size speakers strapped to your ears and you will feel like you are in the middle of the club.  BUT keep in mind, open back is NOT for outside listening in public transportation or library or work or with roommates, or in my case at home with two little kids.  It's more for a "private" speaker listening experience where you can get the same open air space of sound separation without disturbing your next door neighbors.  In my personal case, it won't get a lot of mileage, just for review/comparison reference and perhaps to check out mixing of some of my own music productions.


----------



## jant71

I ordered a pair of these a few minutes ago...








 http://www.meelec.com/M6_PRO_Noise_Isolating_Musician_s_In_Ear_Monitors_p/ep-m6pro-cl-mee.htm
  
 Used a code and had some PP balance so they cost me about $25 out of pocket. Like the case, the style, and Mee tips. Similar to the Somic MH415 that I had wanted to try but never did. I also have the KZ R3 Pro cable that will fit this too. Said in stock and also coming soon but it let me purchase so I assume they are in stock. Not the Pinnacle P1 but should be fun to try! Maybe if I ask nice and review these they will send me a P1  I go back with Mee to the original line which we spread the word about(http://www.head-fi.org/t/260571/meelectronics-ai-m2-canalphones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DannyBai

Those Mee's look nice. I haven't bought one of their earphones in ages but remember how much I use to like them. Might give these a try.


----------



## christoophat

bigfullz said:


> Monoprice did it again! The new budget champ?
> 
> Monoprice inverted driver (item #s:12235-12238): ~$14. Comes in 4 colors
> 
> ...


 

 Got a pair of these last week, and so far have been mightily impressed by them Decent build quality, a bit of driver flex , but SQ right out of the box w/ 0 burn-in made me sit up & take notice. Balanced sound, no tizz or fizz in the treble range, midrange is nice & articulate, bass range is full without being bloated. (saw a mention of these being super bassy in a wirecutter writeup, which I don't see AT ALL with these) For $14 a no brainer for me.


----------



## DannyBai

dweaver said:


> I owned the L2 but was not enamoured by it's signature. So if you have heard the L2 I can get more specific in case that would help.
> 
> I'm regards to the Z5 and Z7, I slightly prefer the Z7 because I get more wow like moments from it. They both have very similar signatures. But the Z7 sounds bigger while the Z5 offers more detail. I would also say the Z5 offers a bit more forward midrange. Both have a similar treble But the Z5 has a bit more detail especially straight from low amplified sources. But once you get good amplification the Z7 catches up quickly. But while I am finding while both sound better with amplification I still enjoy them straight from portable sources like my LG G3. But I am seriously thinking of buying a Pono so I can try them in balanced mode. I would love the PHA-3 but it is to bulky for portable use and to expensive. If I win the lottery though then look out .
> 
> I still plan to do some A/B comparisons though, I just need to find some time.



Thanks dweaver. It's hard to not think about the Sony's, especially now that both are at $499 on Amazon. I have the L2 and enjoy them but I'm sure the Sony's are something else. I threw in the H3 the other day and imagined what an upgrade in sound would be since I still find the H3 to be incredible.


----------



## 7S Cameron

peter123 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tested DT880/DT990 in the past as well, and more impressed with HP200 (wider staging, smoother top, though a bit weaker in low end - but fixable with C5 bass boost
> ...


 
 Have you heard the L2? I'm considering it and the X2 for my next headphone purchase, but I'm not sure which sound will fit me better.


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Those Mee's look nice. I haven't bought one of their earphones in ages but remember how much I use to like them. Might give these a try.


 

 Yeah, said the same thing. Long time since I had or heard a Mee but do have a soft spot for them. Also loved the M6 fit quite a bit so these should be close which would be great! Also a nice fit for a sports/active phone to go along with my Technica CP300 which is an open bud. This gives me a sealed option to complement those. Just seemed to fill my needs nicely and decided to grab them. Still gonna grab a Duoza when they drop a bit 
  
 I guess they are in stock as I got my email from MEE sales already an am seemingly good to go.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

My first initial, early, soon out of the box, no burn in impressions of the FX750 is....

HOLY SCHIIT!!!!!! 

Nearly all the clarity, depth, and timbre of the FX850 without the BIG BASS and BIG FIT.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> I ordered a pair of these a few minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 These looks like Moxpad X3, but probably with updated driver and cable design.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> My first initial, early, soon out of the box, no burn in impressions of the FX750 is....
> 
> HOLY SCHIIT!!!!!!
> 
> Nearly all the clarity, depth, and timbre of the FX850 without the BIG BASS and BIG FIT.


 
  
 Any signs of sibilance? I guess they are not smooth sounding at all since the FX850 had rather aggressive highs.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Any signs of sibilance? I guess they are not smooth sounding at all since the FX850 had rather aggressive highs.




I posted a quick comparo on the Asian IEM thread. They are smooooth. Smooth like the A71 smooth, but with far greater treble extension and NO sibilance. That's what struck me most. The highs are extended with exquisite timbre, which in the case of my side by side with my GR07BE, revealed that sibilance in the VSonics. This is what I simply cannot understand? The GR07BE and FX750 have similar extension, but why did the JVC techs tune the sibilance out, while the VSonic techs didn't? Oh well, the FX750 has almost the same technical ability as the FX850, minus the forward bass and harshish highs. It's smoother. I can see why dannybai says the FX650 is really smooth and controlled. The FX750 is similar, but with what I figure is bette extension at both ends?


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I posted a quick comparo on the Asian IEM thread. They are smooooth. Smooth like the A71 smooth, but with far greater treble extension and NO sibilance. That's what struck me most. The highs are extended with exquisite timbre, which in the case of my side by side with my GR07BE, revealed that sibilance in the VSonics. This is what I simply cannot understand? The GR07BE and FX750 have similar extension, but why did the JVC techs tune the sibilance out, while the VSonic techs didn't? Oh well, the FX750 has almost the same technical ability as the FX850, minus the forward bass and harshish highs. It's smoother. I can see why dannybai says the FX650 is really smooth and controlled. The FX750 is similar, but with what I figure is bette extension at both ends?


 
  
 Smooth you say? Ok easy decision then, I just ordered one pair from ebay =) I always wanted to try the FX850, but the FX750 seems to be a better deal for me.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Smooth you say? Ok easy decision then, I just ordered one pair from ebay =) I always wanted to try the FX850, but the FX750 seems to be a better deal for me.




You made the right choice. Please let me know how you like them when you get them? That's what immediately sold me on these that the FX850 couldn't. I like smooth ss. These are that, but they don't give up detail for smoothness the way the A71 does. 

Ok the FX750 is on the burn station, so back to the A71.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> Have you heard the L2? I'm considering it and the X2 for my next headphone purchase, but I'm not sure which sound will fit me better.




No unfortunately I've never heard the L2, I own the L1 but all indications suggest that they're pretty different from each other.

The X2 is a damn impressive headphone though


----------



## HouseOfDoom

peter123 said:


> No unfortunately I've never heard the L2, I own the L1 but all indications suggest that they're pretty different from each other.
> 
> The X2 is a damn impressive headphone though




Have you tried the X2 with the X02? lol


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> You made the right choice. Please let me know how you like them when you get them? That's what immediately sold me on these that the FX850 couldn't. I like smooth ss. These are that, but they don't give up detail for smoothness the way the A71 does.
> 
> Ok the FX750 is on the burn station, so back to the A71.


 
 Sure, should take 1 month I guess. Post your impressions in the meantime;D.


----------



## peter123

houseofdoom said:


> Have you tried the X2 with the X02? lol




Yes but only through the (N)X1, sounds better from the X3 though 

These are actually very easy to drive and sound great with every source I've tried them with. Yes they scale with better gear but they don't need much to sound good.


----------



## dweaver

dannybai said:


> Thanks dweaver. It's hard to not think about the Sony's, especially now that both are at $499 on Amazon. I have the L2 and enjoy them but I'm sure the Sony's are something else. I threw in the H3 the other day and imagined what an upgrade in sound would be since I still find the H3 to be incredible.


I found the Z5 to be an upgrade on the H3 in pretty much every way. The bass is more textured but still fully present, the midrange is more present and detailed, the treble is just as present and clear. The sound stage is just as big but imaging is even better. Ergonically speaking I also enjoy the slightly smaller form factor as well. The cable might be a sticker though as they opted for the balanced cable in place of an iPhone or Android cable and the straight cable has a stiffer memory wire that was more fiddly than the H3 cable. For me, I switched to the braided upgrade cable I bought for my DJE1500 and it works perfectly with my LG G3 allowing me volume and song control plus a cable actually removed a bit of the midrange warmth which offers a slightly different signature. So I currently have 3 cables that work well with the Z5 and each offers a slightly different signature. I may and up keeping the DJE1500 just to have the extra cable choice as it's cable works very well. DJE cable = warmest, Sony = balanced, braided Android cable = brightest.

The Z5 is crazy expensive but I think it matches other expensive IEMs in its price range from a technical stand point and offers those of us who love a full bass and sound stage an option the other flagships do not. I do realize this statement is based on conjecture on my part because I have not heard those other flagships. But I have owned several high and IEMs like the UE900 and I think the Z5 is as capable as those IEMs in detail retrieval while slaying them in bass, soundstage, and non fatiguing listening that never gets boring.


----------



## DannyBai

dweaver said:


> I found the Z5 to be an upgrade on the H3 in pretty much every way. The bass is more textured but still fully present, the midrange is more present and detailed, the treble is just as present and clear. The sound stage is just as big but imaging is even better. Ergonically speaking I also enjoy the slightly smaller form factor as well. The cable might be a sticker though as they opted for the balanced cable in place of an iPhone or Android cable and the straight cable has a stiffer memory wire that was more fiddly than the H3 cable. For me, I switched to the braided upgrade cable I bought for my DJE1500 and it works perfectly with my LG G3 allowing me volume and song control plus a cable actually removed a bit of the midrange warmth which offers a slightly different signature. So I currently have 3 cables that work well with the Z5 and each offers a slightly different signature. I may and up keeping the DJE1500 just to have the extra cable choice as it's cable works very well. DJE cable = warmest, Sony = balanced, braided Android cable = brightest.
> 
> The Z5 is crazy expensive but I think it matches other expensive IEMs in its price range from a technical stand point and offers those of us who love a full bass and sound stage an option the other flagships do not. I do realize this statement is based on conjecture on my part because I have not heard those other flagships. But I have owned several high and IEMs like the UE900 and I think the Z5 is as capable as those IEMs in detail retrieval while slaying them in bass, soundstage, and non fatiguing listening that never gets boring.


 

 I pretty much like what you're describing.  Only sound I despise is overly analytical.


----------



## jant71

twister6 said:


> These looks like Moxpad X3, but probably with updated driver and cable design.


 

 More like the Moxpad X6 but with the X3 connectors. Actually still different housing than either and seemingly more well done(sweat proof, better case, more tips, two cables, US warranty). I do have the Soundsoul U10 which is the X3 housing so we will be able to see the differences in sight and sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The CX3.00 w/o guards in them and the S0 and S5 will also be great to gauge the SQ level.


----------



## dweaver

These have wonderful detail but are NOT analytical. The sound they offer is a perfect blend of enjoyable, non-fatiguing, detailed, spacious, deep, all in one package. The fact that it is a blend means these will likely not work for anyone who eschews one of those properties over the others. But if you want something that offers the best versus the extremes of those qualities I think the Z5 achieves that.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dweaver said:


> These have wonderful detail but are NOT analytical. The sound they offer is a perfect blend of enjoyable, non-fatiguing, detailed, spacious, deep, all in one package. The fact that it is a blend means these will likely not work for anyone who eschews one of those properties over the others. But if you want something that offers the best versus the extremes of those qualities I think the Z5 achieves that.




I bet those Z5 through my new A15 would be an eargasm of epic proportions?!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Accessory Jack sent my Sony A15 via FEDEx! I ordered them yesterday, and they will be at my doorstep by 10am Monday. This all the way from China. I'm mightily impressed with AJ. Will order from them again. Now the wait to hear Rush - Moving Pictures on my FX750 using hi res files on my A15!!!


----------



## mochill

dweaver said:


> These have wonderful detail but are NOT analytical. The sound they offer is a perfect blend of enjoyable, non-fatiguing, detailed, spacious, deep, all in one package. The fact that it is a blend means these will likely not work for anyone who eschews one of those properties over the others. But if you want something that offers the best versus the extremes of those qualities I think the Z5 achieves that.


 
 is there foam in the nozzle and if so try removing it and see how they sound


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Sure, should take 1 month I guess. Post your impressions in the meantime;D.




I ordered mine from ibuyjp on eBay, with FREE SHIPPING, and it got from Japan to my doorstep in Florida in just three days. My mind was blown! Ever other Japanese order of mine has taken 2 weeks MINIMUM. Even my Spiral Dots. So I'll be doing business with ibuyjp again.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> is there foam in the nozzle and if so try removing it and see how they sound




LOL mochill always suggesting foam get removed from IEMs?! Those are $600 IEMs, not Pistons. You don't remove filters, foam ect, in case you want to resell. lol


----------



## dweaver

No foam modding going be happening on the Z5 like HouseofDoom mentioned too expensive an IEM for that. Plus I really like their sound as is. They have found a wonderful juxtaposition between relaxed and energetic for my ears.


----------



## jant71

Besides, everybody knows you do the tape mod on the Sony's


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I ordered mine from ibuyjp on eBay, with FREE SHIPPING, and it got from Japan to my doorstep in Florida in just three days. My mind was blown! Ever other Japanese order of mine has taken 2 weeks MINIMUM. Even my Spiral Dots. So I'll be doing business with ibuyjp again.


 
 Do you have a link of it? How much did you pay? I paid 200$ for my pair.


----------



## mochill

you can always put it back in if you don't like what you hear  . Plus no sticky residue on your expensive iem


----------



## dweaver

I hate to say it but I can't really make up my mind between the Z5 and Z7. Just when I think I like the Z7 more the amazing spacial imagery of the Z5 grabs me and blows my mind. I can't believe an IEM can give such spacial queues but the Z5 does it. I will be listening to a song and suddenly I am hearing music coming for every direction but the direction is very clear and for the lack of a better word, precise. The Z7 does this as well But it's a bit more diffuse.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> Do you have a link of it? How much did you pay? I paid 200$ for my pair.




$201.00. FREE SHIPPING. Lightning delivery. 

sorry, says item temporarily sold out on ibuyjp.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> Accessory Jack sent my Sony A15 via FEDEx! I ordered them yesterday, and they will be at my doorstep by 10am Monday. This all the way from China. I'm mightily impressed with AJ. Will order from them again. Now the wait to hear Rush - Moving Pictures on my FX750 using hi res files on my A15!!!


 

 Does it cost a lot more to Fedex it? Thats damn fast


----------



## HouseOfDoom

redjohn456 said:


> Does it cost a lot more to Fedex it? Thats damn fast




The player itself was on sale for 20% off, and I paid $20.00 for the FedEx, so it kinda just evened itself out, and I'm not waiting 2-4 weeks to get my player from China, and instead it's 2 days. I'm all for it. Worth it to me.

Here's the thing too, I've paid over $10.00 before for Chinese stuff through taobao forwarding, and it still takes weeks, so $20 to get it that fast is well spent. My FX750 is also impatient. lol


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

houseofdoom said:


> My first initial, early, soon out of the box, no burn in impressions of the FX750 is....
> 
> HOLY SCHIIT!!!!!!
> 
> Nearly all the clarity, depth, and timbre of the FX850 without the BIG BASS and BIG FIT.


 
  
 Anybody got this model? FX 700
http://www.amazon.com/JVC-Ha-fx700-Stereo-Mini-headphones-Earphones/dp/B0035JC7WW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420394677&sr=8-1&keywords=jvc+fx700


----------



## HouseOfDoom

oopswrongplanet said:


> Anybody got this model? FX 700
> http://www.amazon.com/JVC-Ha-fx700-Stereo-Mini-headphones-Earphones/dp/B0035JC7WW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420394677&sr=8-1&keywords=jvc+fx700



This model, the previous flagship to the FX850, was tuned with recessed mids. It's still a highly rated universal, but the mids are recessed and it's quite v shaped.


----------



## jant71

The new MEE flagship, btw...





 Their highest performer ever, took years to get all the details right etc., etc. The Pinnacle P1 is dynamic based with a Zinc alloy housing.
  
 "The Pinnacle P1 high-fidelity earphones utilize an advanced moving coil transducer and patented acoustic diffuser to achieve a flat frequency response from the lowest lows to the highest highs, recreating music tracks with maximum clarity and resolution for the ultimate concert-in-your-head experience. Built to last, the Pinnacle is made of a zinc alloy that is stronger than aluminum and lighter than stainless steel, and features interchangeable, replaceable cables. The unique ergonomic design can be worn two different ways and fits all ears comfortably."


----------



## shotgunshane

jant71 said:


> The new MEE flagship, btw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder if it can beat the A161p. I really like that one. Any clues on price?


----------



## jant71

A couple of days till CES when all the info is dropped. Unless they are leaked tomorrow or somewhere I haven't seen. If they are the Pinnacle they should out perform the A161. Of course signature and preference not taken into account.


----------



## dweaver

They look pretty sweet . But this is why I am going to take a holiday from Head-fi once all my STUFF sells...


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> The new MEE flagship, btw...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 I have to admit I'm a but sceptical. Meelec kinda dropped the ball the past couple of years and after discontinuing the a161p they pretty much focused only on general consumer oriented products.
 Although I remember Mike saying that they aren't abandoning the more audiophile tuning and implied that there might be something new in the working.That was quite a long time ago but maybe they really needed a lot of time and were developing the P1 all that time.


----------



## sfwalcer

dweaver said:


> They look pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
... there is no escaping dat sonic "hit" meng. You'll be back in less than a months tyme once CES rolls around with all dem new toys, oh and didn't you get the memo from Nomax that DAT DA' NEW KING WILL BE CROWNED this year???  
  
 Your Z7's/Z5's were already obsolete the very minute they were released. LMAO : P
  
 2015 DA' NEW KING WILL ARRIVE!!!
  
 WE ARE NOT WORTHY.
  

  
  
  


jant71 said:


> The new MEE flagship, btw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 D'yam ya'll must get me to shill for this new Mee flagship!!! I must know how they sound ASAP!!!
  
 Hook it up meng, they seem to be worthy of my shillin' expertise. :  )


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Hmmm could this be the resurgence of the AKG K545 hype??? LoL
  
 Both the Sonys/ATHs seems like they are a miss especially for portable use.


----------



## DannyBai

Maybe if quit worshiping that dudes opinion.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Maybe if quit worshiping that dudes opinion.


 

 ^
 Nah.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a_recording is GOD!!!  


Spoiler: But the truth is.....



....he is just a few of the better reviewers out there, esp. in the vid format that i can trust mo'. I don't agree with every single one of his reviews, but he seems to know his stuff pretty well so it's worth a post. Or worth trollin' ya'll with anyways. 


  


  
*edit:  *he is on point regarding ATH crappy cable quality though. LMAO for a $300+ product esp. for portable use the quality of the cable is VERY important just as well as the passive noise isolation. Dat limited edition red/gold color scheme looks more like some anime toy inspired theme than something that is truly a "classic" if you knowhatimeng. : P


----------



## DannyBai

He's fine and it's good to have actual reviewers instead of the lame unboxing videos. I find most people to be too picky so I don't pay attention too much. I suppose it's good to be picky though.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> He's fine and *it's good to have actual reviewers instead of the lame unboxing videos*. I find most people to be too picky so I don't pay attention too much. I suppose it's good to be picky though.


 

 ^
 BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! DING DING DING!!!
  
 We all know who you are referring to LMAO. 
  
 So much gear, what a waste.
  
 Just for unboxing. : P
  
 If i had access to all dat gear my troll arse would be flying reviews outta' my box. hoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... dem' visuals DEM" VISUALS!!! Oh and SHOTS FYRED by da' Bai!!! :  )
  
  
*edit:* Oh and that's my point exactly cuz there are just not many out there with good reviews of relevant gears in the video format as good as a_recordings. He currently has a easy monopoly on it so.... unless others stop making pointless unboxin' vids and get to the heart of the matter, but i don't really trust their opinions as much though so...... It's slim pickings out there meng despite this hobby is flourishing.
  
*edit2:* Oh and to be picky is not actually a bad thing per se, cuz i mean schiit if those companies like Sony/ATH/JVC, etc are commanding $300+ for some portable cans they better knock every aspect outta' the ballpark cuz if they are not then they're just like beats. What is the point of making a portable set if your isolation is piss poor and is kinda worthless for on the go use like the Sonys??? We should fo' sho hold them to a higher standard cuz it's not like we are still playing in the same field as the JVC S500 or even ATH ES700 price range anymore. If you aren't picky and stand for something then you're gonna' fall for EVERYTHING that is hyped.
  
 /rant
  
 P.S. oh and i don't mean being picky like those graph Nazis are. TroLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLO!!! : P


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Standards meng, this troll has standards.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! DING DING DING!!!
> 
> We all know who you are referring to LMAO.
> ...


 

 LOL!
  
 Good point.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> LOL!
> 
> Good point.


 

 ^
 have i EVER been wrong. :  )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Welp maybe my final write-up hype on those VSonic VSD1 LE's (cuz my initial impressions of them were more accurate), and maybe even those TEAC ZE1000s (dat was a set-up by those Canned Land mofos , but we all have our off dayz.
  : P


----------



## DannyBai

No worries my days are always off and so are my reviews/impressions.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> No worries my days are always off and so are my reviews/impressions.


 
  
 We sure can count on that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: Maybe just maybe.....



"Alcohol consumption increases sound quality."   


 ^
... here's some Oriental Chinese secret that will improve your audio state of mind. :  )
  
 Great, now that amazeb@llzsauce is out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks a lot DANNY!!!


----------



## DannyBai

Maybe kova has some input on that.


----------



## kova4a

Well, alcohol improves sound quality but one needs years of practice till he can write impressions and reviews under influence.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Maybe kova has some input on that.


 

 ^
 Nah he ain't on ma' level yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i am still hungry while dat fool has already settled on some TOTL cheery coke can. 
  
 Am soooo hungry dat i am losing ma' color meng cuz VSonic be starving mofos with their late arse releases. : P


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Nah he ain't on ma' level yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah, I'm still in the game and still like to play on the low levels. I do have the vsd5 coming and also a supra that will also look crazy good.


----------



## DannyBai

I was gonna ask who has ordered the vsd5's


----------



## kova4a

dannybai said:


> I was gonna ask who has ordered the vsd5's


 
 I can tell you who was the first to order one.


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Well, alcohol improves sound quality but one needs years of practice till he can write impressions and reviews under influence.


 
  
 +


sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Nah he ain't on ma' level yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ^
 you were sayin'??? Been training ever since VSonic announced their VSD5's boi!!! What is that, like 2 eons of inter-web tyme??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


kova4a said:


> Nah, I'm still in the game and still like to play on the low levels. I do have the vsd5 coming and also a supra that will also look crazy good.


 
 ^
 good for you, stay hungry and drunk meng. Do your thang my young grasshiphoper.
  
 Cheers!!!


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I was gonna ask who has ordered the vsd5's


 
  
 +


kova4a said:


> I can tell you who was the first to order one.


 
 ^
 Do you even have to ask??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748594/vsonic-vsd5-impressions-appreciation-thread-vsonics-answer-to-sonys-ex1000


----------



## kova4a

sfwalcer said:


> +
> ^
> Do you even have to ask???
> 
> ...


 
 Well, goog for you for starting the thread coz I'm too lazy but I'm way bigger fan boi than you.- always sharing Vsonic's CEO announcing and hyping stuff and giving empty promises on the ETA. I'm on such a higher level than you that even on New Year at 4 in the morning after drinking a bottle of Scotch I still ordered a vsd5 within 30 seconds of it being on LMUE. Now that's dedication and impressive skills on my side.


----------



## DannyBai

LOL!


----------



## sfwalcer

kova4a said:


> Well, goog for you for starting the thread coz I'm too lazy but I'm way bigger fan boi than you.- always sharing Vsonic's CEO announcing and hyping stuff and giving empty promises on the ETA. I'm on such a higher level than you that even on New Year at 4 in the morning after drinking a bottle of Scotch I still ordered a vsd5 within 30 seconds of it being on LMUE. Now that's dedication and impressive skills on my side.


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> LOL!


 
 ^
 Sounds about right, you do all the hard work while i take all the credit. WIN WIN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Plus i ain't lazy so i earned it.


----------



## jant71

You guys talking about that VSD5 thing that is like $65 and comes with a crappy pouch, same housing as the VSD3 instead of the proposed one, no replaceable cable, and a generic straight plug instead of the previous lower profile RA Vsonic used to use. The one that the LMUE pre-order is probably still not sold out yet.


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> You guys talking about that VSD5 thing that is like $65 and comes with a crappy pouch, same housing as the VSD3 instead of the proposed one, no replaceable cable, and a generic straight plug instead of the previous lower profile RA Vsonic used to use. The one that the LMUE pre-order is probably still not sold out yet.


 
 Nah, we do only care about sq. And that housing is crazy comfortable. Oh, and L-plug is only useful if you still only use a sansa clip.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Well, goog for you for starting the thread coz I'm too lazy but I'm way bigger fan boi than you.- always sharing Vsonic's CEO announcing and hyping stuff and giving empty promises on the ETA. I'm on such a higher level than you that even on New Year at 4 in the morning after drinking a bottle of Scotch I still ordered a vsd5 within 30 seconds of it being on LMUE. *Now that's dedication and impressive skills on my side*.


 
  
 Indeed!..


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> You guys talking about that VSD5 thing that is like $65 and comes with a crappy pouch, same housing as the VSD3 instead of the proposed one, no replaceable cable, and a generic straight plug instead of the previous lower profile RA Vsonic used to use. The one that the LMUE pre-order is probably still not sold out yet.


 
 ^
 Yeppp dats da' one. Ain't you HYPED???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But wait what was the "proposed" housing anyways??? They all looked sweet as hell in renders but irl looks cheap and plasticky so.....
  
 Oh talkin' about cheap and plasticky lookin' those TTPOD T2 looks even mo' so irl.
  
 Wish the VSonics and T2s looks as good as these renders do... this matte color render of the VSD3 is freaken GODLY with that black cable. Guess VSonic can't really deliver on such an amazing built/finish for so cheap sigh.

  





... D'YAM this purple set with the all black cable looks soooooo sweet in renders. Drools...... T_T
  
  


kova4a said:


> Nah, we do only care about sq. And that housing is crazy comfortable. Oh, and L-plug is only useful if you still only use a sansa clip.


 
 ^






Spoiler: Good try though jants....



                             ..... but it's gonna take mo' than that to kill the hype of the VSSD5.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Indeed!..


 

 ^
 Oh you know what ATH has done that no one has yet for the budget-fi IEM detachable cable market???
  
 This!!!





... VSonic need to get these cables/connectors ASAP!!!
  




  





...
 ^
 ATH has got these cables down like a science it seems, cuz they are much better than all the other cheapo options out there. This should be the new standard tbh.


----------



## jant71

Like to troll the Vsonic fans. Blame it on the UU2. Still sore on that one. VSD5 vs. XE800 sounds interesting.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Like to troll the Vsonic fans. Blame it on the UU2. Still sore on that one. VSD5 vs. XE800 sounds interesting.


 

 ^
 So wait you still haven't answered my question. What was the original "proposed" housing for the VSD5 anyways??? Was that the purple lookin' set i posted above??? Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## jant71

Was supposed to be the smooth one w/o the angles/facets...


----------



## kova4a

Nah, it was supposed to be purple with the diamond-shaped faceplate. This were very early renders and most likely what the vsd2 will look like.


----------



## sfwalcer

jant71 said:


> Was supposed to be the smooth one w/o the angles/facets...


 

 ^
 Oh then Fff that, the VSD3 housing looks A LOT better. VSonic just needs to improve on the quality of the plastic/finish and it will bring 'em up to snuff as their renders cuz right now the colored sets just look cheap and plasticky as hell esp. the red/blue sets. LoL
  
 Still wish for a matte color black version though...... :  (


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Oh then Fff that, the VSD3 housing looks A LOT better. *VSonic just needs to improve on the quality of the plastic/finish and it will bring 'em up to snuff as their renders* cuz right now the colored sets just look cheap and plasticky as hell esp. the red/blue sets. LoL
> 
> Still wish for a matte color black version though...... :  (


 
  
 I agree. Misleading renders!
  
 I must admit that these look pretty cool though (and they look small, and comfy and they can be worn up or down - although I'm not sure how that cable will feel when worn up):


----------



## nick n

I grabbed a bit of info from a review a while back and thought I should post it for fun.
 It shows how fast the surface area of a driver increases as the *mm* specs go up.
  Interesting.
  
 " When you calculate the diaphragm area φ9mm = 6075mm2
 φ10mm = 7500mm2
 φ11mm = 9075mm2
 φ12mm = 10800mm2
 φ13mm = 12675mm2
 φ13.6mm = 13872mm2
 1.8 times the area of ​​the diaphragm of general φ10mm"


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> I grabbed a bit of info from a review a while back and thought I should post it for fun.
> It shows how fast the surface area of a driver increases as the *mm* specs go up.
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


 
  
 nick, you won't be surprised, but the best 13.6mm driver'd iems that I have ever heard are...
  
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ca3570/

  
  
 ... which can be purchased on amazon  for under $30US:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00HQY52DS/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
 (note: they have them labelled as the 15.4mm 3580's, but they are really they 13.6mm 3570's)
  
 Really quite amazing sounding.


----------



## nick n

funny thing = out of the package  in real life they feel solidly built, look classy, and should not be this low imho. You'd never be able to guess that unless you were told . Plus the tech on the insides is not really average at that range either.
 "oh hey here's a driver let's just slap it in a housing and make a vent that works" <= Not like that at all.
  
 The sole ebay listing for the red or black 3570 is asking over twice 3 times that.
  
 I guess it is buy a spare time since you spilled the beans just in case.


----------



## mochill

dannybai said:


> I was gonna ask who has ordered the vsd5's


 
 I was first.


----------



## DannyBai

Any info on the ch1000 and 2000?


----------



## kova4a

mochill said:


> I was first.


 
 Well I guess we'll see about that when our vsd5s arrive. If LMUE is sending them in order of the purchase with lower numbers on the package respectively coz I doubt there were that many people who ordered one in the first few seconds.


----------



## nick n

the 1000 is on ebay but the 2000 is still only from overseas.
  
 So tempting...
  
 BTW 33 CDN shipped for the silver Wayne... done


----------



## DannyBai

Any idea on this one nick? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005UGLI0U/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_1?colid=2P65B8XLG2M54&coliid=I2120ESVAKZCAC


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I was having some interesting mid bass happenings as I burned in the FX750, and was starting to get a bit down or suspicious of the maturing of the driver, until I did some tip rolling, and discarded both the TF10 and Spiral Dot tips, and added the white T1e tips, and like a stroke of MAGIC...the sound became balanced, with more tame lows, and some wonderfully clear and extended highs. The sound became even more airy and spatial. Glad my long dead T1e came back to provide something special.


----------



## nick n

dannybai said:


> Any idea on this one nick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005UGLI0U/ref=aw_wl_ov_dp_1_1?colid=2P65B8XLG2M54&coliid=I2120ESVAKZCAC


 

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-IPIN300RD.html&prev=search
  
 doesn't appear to have anything "fancy" about it, the 110 is reverse firing for it's great effect and stage, the others dual chamber + extra front magnets, this one seems like a regular no-frills setup or it would have been mentioned ( I would think).
  
*That doesn't mean it won't sound good.* That is a pretty big driver, usually like earbud size....


----------



## Exesteils

So I heard someone bought the X2 and loved it. Which is good. Too bad local seller premiums are killer over here. Which is bad.

peter123 Anything to add about the weight or unweildy size of the X2. Some are saying it's a little too heavy while other say otherwise. Input?


----------



## DannyBai

I was hoping for something crazy good for $10, but I might still pull the trigger on the CH1000/2000 at some point.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> I was hoping for something crazy good for $10, but I might still pull the trigger on the CH1000/2000 at some point.


 

 ^
 Danny buy the $27 Elecom IEM that WAYNE linked now!!! This is an order!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thank me later. : P


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Danny buy the $27 Elecom IEM that WAYNE linked now!!! This is an order!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Or curse me later lol!
  
 Edit: and if that doesn't work for you, then you can curse nick n (the _real_ ringleader) later!


----------



## DannyBai

whats the difference between 3570 and 3580?


----------



## nick n

yep wayne it's all your fault...I guess
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
also Wayne I don't exist really so that deflection is useless.


----------



## mochill

do you know what the drivers of the vsonic reminds me of??? The Philips s2 LMC drivers


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> do you know what the drivers of the vsonic reminds me of??? The Philips s2 LMC drivers




Philips S2?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> whats the difference between 3570 and 3580?


 
  
 The 3580's are nice as well, but more of a V-shaped sig. The 3570's mids are more forward, so the bass, mids and highs seem more balanced. Overall the sound is very full, refined and holographic. The bass is nice and full without being overbearing and without a large mid-bass hump, the mids are nicely forward and engaging (without being suffocating), and the highs are nicely present and detailed without being fatiguing.


----------



## DannyBai

Well, your link is for the 80's and I can't find the 70's. Thanks fo nuthin man.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Well, your link is for the 80's and I can't find the 70's. Thanks fo nuthin man.


 
  
 The picture is of the 3570's, but nick is guaranteeing us that even though it says 3580, we'd actually be getting the 3570. Right nick?


----------



## nick n

They botched the description. It is the 70's in my estimation because:
  
 -Actual product pics to the left as well as the main listing.
  
 -Also there is NO 'SV" ( silver ) in the 80's series anywhere.
  
 -Baseprice range is also different between the actual 80 listings and the 70's ( that are grossly mislabeled). 
  
 -a search for the 3570 only shows that botched listing.
  
 Will be able to confirm soon enough. Assuming it ships out decently fast.
  
*Sure I will buy yours, SF's and Danny's ( for what you paid lol) IF you decide to get them and IF it proves otherwise and you get the more expensive 3580. ( no proper moneygrubbing  business would do that botch )*
*Only if it is a botch up, not if you decide later to sell them... but with waynes hype...*


----------



## DannyBai

Alrighty then. If it's wrong, sf and I will be trekking to canned land to seek for you two.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Alrighty then. If it's wrong, sf and I will be trekking to canned land to seek for you two.




Excellent - finally be able to meet you two punks face to face lol!


----------



## nick n

wayne these better be good, I had them for a bit but you have spent the most time on them and got to know them. Sadly it's like I never had them *cries* ( nice blame casting hey LOL ) *I'm joking of course.* I had all 3 alternating at the same time.
  
 I hear these plus the 110's the same as you do.
  
 Is a blamecast like a whiner's podcast?
  
 NAh seriously though what's 27 going to get you elsewhere.
  
 Wayne let us know when the 1000GD shows up.


----------



## waynes world

> *Sure I will buy yours, SF's and Danny's ( for what you paid lol) IF you decide to get them and IF it proves otherwise and you get the more expensive 3580. ( no proper moneygrubbing  business would do that botch )*
> *Only if it is a botch up, not if you decide later to sell them... but with waynes hype...*




You're the man lol! But really, it would not be the end of the world at all to get the 3580's for that price either. They also sound amazing.. just that I personally prefer the sig of the 3570's more. Basically all of those elecom's are ridiculously good for the price.


----------



## nick n

^


----------



## HouseOfDoom

What IEMs are you all taking about?


----------



## mochill

the Phillips Fidelio s2 I mean


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> I agree. Misleading renders!
> 
> I must admit that these look pretty cool though (and they look small, and comfy and they can be worn up or down - although I'm not sure how that cable will feel when worn up):


 
  
 Well, I just heard a great news from Mike (Meelec).  These Pinnacle P1 IEMs (obviously, their new flagship) will feature a removable cable with universal MMCX connector!!!  Now we are talking business 
  
 Furthermore, A151P second gen should be released very soon.
  
 And last, but not least, some of the Meelec headphones will be featured tomorrow only (Monday, January 5th) on Amazon's Deal of the Day.  We are talking some crazy pricing of $10.99 for M6 and $32.99 for Atlas, and other huge discounts on M6P and S6P.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> What IEMs are you all taking about?




I've been talking about the elecom 3570's

http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-first-look-at-the-zero-audio-duoza-iems-by-ericp10-page-1817/27390_30#post_11189686


----------



## drbluenewmexico

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Danny buy the $27 Elecom IEM that WAYNE linked now!!! This is an order!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I took one for the discovery team, 3580 silver ordered from japan, duel bass version. it betta be good
 or theres going to be a hype trainwreck!!!!!! looks a lot more sophisticated than the 9.99 version on
 amazon prime us.  i guess i can always use em as ear plugs at rock concerts if they are terrible and
 i can cheer for swwalcer if they are excellent!  its a new year, and discovery demands a new discovery
 in my ears!  namaste!


----------



## sfwalcer

houseofdoom said:


> What IEMs are you all taking about?


 
 ^
 Do some back reading bro. 
  
 And yeppp gots my pitchforks ready for a Canned Land hunt if the hype falls through. :  P
  
 I got yo' back Danny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


twister6 said:


> Well, I just heard a great news from Mike (Meelec).  These Pinnacle P1 IEMs (obviously, their new flagship) will feature a removable cable with universal MMCX connector!!!  Now we are talking business
> 
> Furthermore, A151P second gen should be released very soon.
> 
> And last, but not least, some of the Meelec headphones will be featured tomorrow only (Monday, January 5th) on Amazon's Deal of the Day.  We are talking some crazy pricing of $10.99 for M6 and $32.99 for Atlas, and other huge discounts on M6P and S6P.


 
 ^
 hey shilly twisty get me on "Mike's" review list so he can flow me dat flagship for a review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pretty please, i knows you gots the connects.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

sfwalcer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No wai, an MEElec flagship? I've done a review for Mike once (M9 Classic, specifically), so yeah, get me on that list, too!


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> I took one for the discovery team, 3580 silver ordered from japan, duel bass version. it betta be good
> or theres going to be a hype trainwreck!!!!!! looks a lot more sophisticated than the 9.99 version on
> amazon prime us.  i guess i can always use em as ear plugs at rock concerts if they are terrible and
> i can cheer for swwalcer if they are excellent!  its a new year, and discovery demands a new discovery
> in my ears!  namaste!




As long as you actually get the 3570's, your good drblue! What was the link?


----------



## Shawn71

kova4a said:


> Well I guess we'll see about that when our vsd5s arrive. If LMUE is sending them in order of the purchase with lower numbers on the package respectively coz I doubt there were that many people who ordered one in the first few seconds.




True....


----------



## peter123

exesteils said:


> So I heard someone bought the X2 and loved it. Which is good. Too bad local seller premiums are killer over here. Which is bad.
> 
> @peter123 Anything to add about the weight or unweildy size of the X2. Some are saying it's a little too heavy while other say otherwise. Input?


 
 They're actually the most comfortable headphones I own. I find them more comfortable than the DT880's that lacks a little bit in clamping force for me (I've got a smaller than average head). 
  
 TBH I think a lot of the "complains" are from people just reading the weight in the specs and not trying them. The X1's are slightly heavier and others can probably confrim that they're comfortable too. The construction is very soilid and the weight is evenly distributed , I'd guess that this helps a lot with the comfort.
  
 This is actually the first headphone I ever owned that makes me feel that I wouldn't need other headphones (if I was a normal person that is, but as all others in here I'm not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). They really ticks all the boxes as long as your comfortable with open design. They actually leak less than my other open headphones as well................


----------



## Shawn71

Meelec deals on their "not to miss IEMs", for those who are interested, link blow.....

 http://www.amazon.com/b?rh=i%3Aelectronics%2Cn%3A10508193011&ie=UTF8&node=10508193011&dealid=deca7fdd


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> hey shilly twisty get me on "Mike's" review list so he can flow me dat flagship for a review.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We are in the same boat, brutha troll, I'm just going for a longer distance, pedaling harder to cover my addiction cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and btw, Mike reads this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 Regarding Meelec P1, from reading between the lines and a few other hints I received, _the answer_ to definition of this pinnacle might blow your mind.  Also, from what I understand the production of those beauties is very complicated, thus we might have to wait 2-3 months before it's available (after a few years in making). 
  
 I'm also excited about Air-Fi Touch wireless on-ear Meelec is planning to introduce now.  Besides touch controls, this one actually supports BT4.0 + aptX codec - killer combo for uncompressed wireless sound.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Speaking of high definition...

The Sony A15 paired with the JVC FX750, no amp yet (I have the LO connection, but running errands), with Hi Rez files from HDTracks, is mind blowing beauty. So fluid. Curved. Flowing. Clear. Alive. And it blows away the X3. 



Proper impressions of the FX750 coming.


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> We are in the same boat, brutha troll, I'm just going for a longer distance, pedaling harder to cover my addiction cost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That sounds promising but the jury is still out.Even their current amazon sale literally states what they've been doing for the past couple of years - fitness and fashion oriented products and nothing really audiophile oriented but hopefully they did that just to gather more funds for the R&D of the P1.


----------



## twister6

kova4a said:


> That sounds promising but the jury is still out.Even their current amazon sale literally states what they've been doing for the past couple of years - fitness and fashion oriented products and nothing really audiophile oriented but hopefully they did that just to gather more funds for the R&D of the P1.


 
  
 I can only imagine that for a small company you will need a few years of commercial releases in order to gather enough funds to cover R&D expenses.  But from what I'm hearing and without trying to hype anything up, P1 is their ticket to get back into audiophile world!


----------



## kova4a

twister6 said:


> I can only imagine that for a small company you will need a few years of commercial releases in order to gather enough funds to cover R&D expenses.  But from what I'm hearing and without trying to hype anything up, P1 is their ticket to get back into audiophile world!


 
 Well, the meelec a161p was actually pretty good and they shouldn't have discontinued it. Just like with them revising a bunch of their other models they could have revised the a161p with a better cable and maybe work a bit more on its tuning and could have at least left one more audiophile oriented product in their luneup until they are ready with something to replace it. 
 It was just weird because there was a time when meelec used to make great bang for bucks iems but the whole scene changed and a ton of Chinese companies swooped in and changed the definition of bang for buck and entry-level sound. And meelec instead of pushing forward in that direction just kinda tried to turn into Skullcandy and other average consumer brands.
 It's good to see that they still had hi-fi ambitions and worked on them even though we didn't see anything designed by them withat in mind for a very very long time


----------



## vlenbo

After a month of owning the ath msr7, i have to say that the $300 spent on sound alone was worth it.

Clamping force definitely needs work.

Ear pads should be a bit more thicker.

Headphone a bit smaller.

Lastly, i would like a no creak headphone with great quality cables, which this headphone lacks for the price.


To be honest, the msr7 was initially the biggest audio disappointment of my life, but now it grew on me. However, for the asking price, audio technica has to work on,the aforementioned items because of its high price.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> nick, you won't be surprised, but the best 13.6mm driver'd iems that I have ever heard are...
> 
> http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ca3570/
> 
> ...


 
  
 My plan was to hang onto nick's 3570's until I was sure that you suckers were actually receiving the 3570's and not the 3580's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kidding!
  
At amazon.com, if you search for "elecom 3570", this comes up:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
  
 Even though the title says "elecom 3580", the picture is of the 3570, and as nick pointed out, the price is in line with the 3570's, and also in the product details it says
*"Item model number:* EHP-CA3570SV". So I think there's a good chance we'll all be getting the 3570's. I gotta say that for under $30 these are pretty darned enjoyable.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> As long as you actually get the 3570's, your good drblue! What was the link?


 

 it was your link Wayne!  Took me to some  secret site where i was paid a lot of money to
 get these .....NOT     its the Japanese import page for the 3570s from amazon us not the
 in stock 9.99 introcheapos. but they wanted 20$ for expedited shipping, which was silly, so
 i won't have them till the end of february unless the shipping gods smile on me....silver and white
 with blue accents.  construction looks very interesting and innovative...
 i must say that my MDR 650s are really sounding good as they burn in....brass seems to suit the
 ATH sonic design especially for sound stage and dynamics.....


----------



## gonzologic

Thanks for the review! Not sure if this is a dumb question, but in your opinion how do you think this cable would fare with the IM70s? The bendable over-the-ear portion of the cable has gone slack and sort of flops around, so I'm trying to go about finding a replacement. I've been emailing Audio Technica's customer service reps trying to go about getting an official one, but this seems like a much simpler route. Just don't want to drop $40 on something that's going to sound funny or fall apart.


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> The A71 with UE TF10 tips create an almost new animal. Air, treble extension, clarity and space that wasn't there with any other tips, and the Spiral Dots don't come close to doing the A71 justice. I've rediscovered the A71 even using my X02.


 
 +1


----------



## mrmoto050

drbluenewmexico said:


> I took one for the discovery team, 3580 silver ordered from japan, duel bass version. it betta be good
> or theres going to be a hype trainwreck!!!!!! looks a lot more sophisticated than the 9.99 version on
> amazon prime us.  i guess i can always use em as ear plugs at rock concerts if they are terrible and
> i can cheer for swwalcer if they are excellent!  its a new year, and discovery demands a new discovery
> in my ears!  namaste!


 
@drbluenewmexico try these i have been listening to these all day and they just keep getting better
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PRMAUM4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Quote:


hisoundfi said:


> I'll go as far as saying that the SQ of the K1 is along the lines of anything in the 50-75 dollar range.
> 
> @bhazard @peter123 @twister6 @Wokei and many other friends on here, I hope you guys jump on this one. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> You're the man lol! But really, it would not be the end of the world at all to get the 3580's for that price either. They also sound amazing.. just that I personally prefer the sig of the 3570's more. Basically all of those elecom's are ridiculously good for the price.


 

 What do you prefer about the one signature over the other ?? Or how do they differ? You know the drill


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> What do you prefer about the one signature over the other ?? Or how do they differ? You know the drill


 
  
 The 3580's are more v-shaped. Bigger, more elevated bass, and more forward and present highs. I like the 3580's, but found them a big fatiguing after a while and wasn't drawn to them like I am with the 3570's. The 3570's I can happily listen to for hours - their bass and highs are not quite as forward, but at the same time the mids are brought more forward and in line with the bass and highs, for an overall more balanced, big sound that is not fatiguing at all.
  
 Fwiw, this is what I said to nick via pm regarding the 3570's and the A71's:
  


> Elecom 3570's: - bass: Nice amount of bass. Kinda big, airy, pleasant bass with not too much of a mid-bass hump, that doesn't overwhelm or bleed into mids. Nice.
> - mids: rather forward. Vocals seem fairly intimate, but not suffocating. Again, airy and nice.
> - highs: nice amount of treble energy without sounding harsh or sibilant or fatiguing. Nice.
> - soundstage: like you are in the front row. Good width and depth, but because the sound is forward, it seems like you're in the middle of it. Nice.
> ...


----------



## jant71

Yeah, sounds like I'd like the 3570 more


----------



## DannyBai

The Duoza's came in today and they are very impressive. I was immediately wow'd by the vocal reproduction. Very clean, detailed highs and man that sub-bass. Kicks in hard with music that is bass heavy. Spacious, instrument separation is glorious. Very well tuned. 

I got the FA Heaven 8 also and I was more floored by the Duoza. I have the Heaven 5, 6 and now the 8 and they just sound warmer as it goes up. Pretty special sounding earphones but man, ZA can tune and price to performance is unreal. 

I think the A71 has been trumped.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> The Duoza's came in today and they are very impressive. I was immediately wow'd by the vocal reproduction. Very clean, detailed highs and man that sub-bass. Kicks in hard with music that is bass heavy. Spacious, instrument separation is glorious. Very well tuned.
> 
> I got the FA Heaven 8 also and I was more floored by the Duoza. I have the Heaven 5, 6 and now the 8 and they just sound warmer as it goes up. Pretty special sounding earphones but man, ZA can tune and price to performance is unreal.
> 
> I think the A71 has been trumped.


 
  
 Wow - awesome. Everything sounds awesome. And the highs are not close to sibilant or fatiguing?


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Wow - awesome. Everything sounds awesome. And the highs are not close to sibilant or fatiguing?


 

 Not even close Wayne.  Really airy and detailed.  Just a lovely sounding earphone.  Bullet housings thankfully fit without a hitch.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Not even close Wayne.  Really airy and detailed.  Just a lovely sounding earphone.  Bullet housings thankfully fit without a hitch.


 
  
 Ok, so first ericp10 and now you. I'm pretty sure that Ds will love them as well once he gets them, and that's pretty much "The Holy Trinity of Resistance is Useless" right there for me lol! And add in the fact that they are relatively inexpensive and, well, resistance is useless! So where the heck does one get these suckers again?


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Ok, so first ericp10 and now you. I'm pretty sure that Ds will love them as well once he gets them, and that's pretty much "The Holy Trinity of Resistance is Useless" right there for me lol! And add in the fact that they are relatively inexpensive and, well, resistance is useless! So where the heck does one get these suckers again?


 

 Not sure where else but Amazon Jp. and Tenso.  They were under a hundred bucks.  Heck of a deal for this sound.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Not sure where else but Amazon Jp. and Tenso.  They were under a hundred bucks.  Heck of a deal for this sound.


 
  
 Cool. I'm still a bit "zero audio shy" after my multiple tenore TTS syndrome encounters, but I'm _sure_ that the douza's will be immune from the syndrome


----------



## DannyBai

That whole Tenore thing puzzles me. I probably own one of the oldest Tenores and I've had no issues with any of that brand and I've owned 6 models now. I gotta say, there's some experts tuning their earphones.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> That whole Tenore thing puzzles me. I probably own one of the oldest Tenores and I've had no issues with any of that brand and I've owned 6 models now. I gotta say, there's some experts tuning their earphones.


 
  
 True dat! I really did enjoy the tuning of the tenores, and I'm sure that the tts syndrome was a blip designed specifically for waynes world lol. I really don't think that the douza's have anything against me!


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> True dat! I really did enjoy the tuning of the tenores, and I'm sure that the tts syndrome was a blip designed specifically for waynes world lol. I really don't think that the douza's have anything against me!


 
  
 Fwiw, I am enjoying the tuning of the tenores right now (since nick was kind enough to _finally _return them lol  
  
And yup, it's good to be re-aquainted with the awesome zero audio tuning wizardry!


----------



## DannyBai

The Tenores surprise me to this day.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> The Tenores surprise me to this day.


 
  
 Damn, it's been a while (ie months) since I listened to them, and they are re-blowing my mind at the moment...


----------



## DannyBai

Funny thing, I pop them in two nights ago and have been listening to them since.


----------



## nick n

gonzologic said:


> Thanks for the review! Not sure if this is a dumb question, but in your opinion how do you think this cable would fare with the IM70s? The bendable over-the-ear portion of the cable has gone slack and sort of flops around, so I'm trying to go about finding a replacement. I've been emailing Audio Technica's customer service reps trying to go about getting an official one, but this seems like a much simpler route. Just don't want to drop $40 on something that's going to sound funny or fall apart.


 

 what about buying some silicone over ear guides on the cheap, if they suck then at least it was a cheap fix, but if they work well then problem solved also on the cheap.
  
 Waynesworld:
  
 Nothing at all now?? No TTS? I wonder if maybe on getting too good of a seal it causes that. But for the bulk of the time with those here it was evident badly.
  I liked the clarity would like a tiny bit more on the low end though.


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> The Duoza's came in today and they are very impressive. I was immediately wow'd by the vocal reproduction. Very clean, detailed highs and man that sub-bass. Kicks in hard with music that is bass heavy. Spacious, instrument separation is glorious. Very well tuned.
> 
> I got the FA Heaven 8 also and I was more floored by the Duoza. I have the Heaven 5, 6 and now the 8 and they just sound warmer as it goes up. Pretty special sounding earphones but man, ZA can tune and price to performance is unreal.
> 
> I think the A71 has been trumped.


----------



## ericp10

It is always good to see another independent mind hearing something the same way. DannyBai never hesitates to let me know if we are hearing something differently. Keep burning the Duoza in. It is amazing!


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Waynesworld:
> 
> Nothing at all now?? No TTS? I wonder if maybe on getting too good of a seal it causes that. But for the bulk of the time with those here it was evident badly.
> I liked the clarity would like a tiny bit more on the low end though.


 
  
 It's been 30 minutes of bliss so far. I put on the UE500900 tips, and I do get a good seal because it really brings out the bass and sounds awesome to me. But, I think that the good seal does contribute to my particular form of TTS, so if/when it happens again, I will either (a) try the patented "mochill remove the filter" trick or (b) just buy the damned douza's and _really_ be blown away


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> It is always good to see another independent mind hearing something the same way. DannyBai never hesitates to let me know if we are hearing something differently. Keep burning the Duoza in. It is amazing!


 
  
 Douza on my friends!


----------



## Dsnuts

All this DuoZA talk and mine is on international shipping rout.EMS just don't feel like EMS. Can't wait to hear them.
  
 A bit on the MSR7 tip. I was initially not so impressed with the my silver coated copper cable I have been using for my L2 on it. That was until I burned the MSR7 in. I have them on the MSR7 now and it is stupendous. The stock cable I thought was decent but now when I go back to them it sounds a bit dull in comparison. Dynamics are clearly improved with an upgraded cable on the MSR7.
  
 A tip I will mention here on the discovery thread. The MSR7 (Blacks) are on sale on CDjapan.com. $180. I honestly believe there is not another phone better for this price anywhere on this planet.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Fit??? eric seemed to impress that the fit was rather finicky and 850esque? How was the fit for you??


----------



## DannyBai

houseofdoom said:


> Fit??? eric seemed to impress that the fit was rather finicky and 850esque? How was the fit for you??



Regarding Duoza or something else?

If Duoza, the fit is great for me. Still big like the FX850 but sits differently and doesn't seem to be as protruding.


----------



## ericp10

HouseofDoom, the Duoza housing is huge, but somehow the design helps keep them in place and comfortable with no effort now. Now, if you're one who has had problems with the size of the FX850, I'm not sure if the Duoza will work for you. I'm not saying it won't, but I'm not sure. This earphone was designed well, however, to be so large.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> HouseofDoom, the Duoza housing is huge, but somehow the design helps keep them in place and comfortable with no effort now. Now, if you're one who has had problems with the size of the FX850, I'm not sure if the Duoza will work for you. I'm not saying it won't, but I'm not sure. This earphone was designed well, however, to be so large.




Thanks eric. See that's what scares me, because I did have issues with fit on the 850. I have the smaller 750 now, and to be honest, I'm barely achieving a seal. I do get it, and it's fine, but it's just there and comfy. So imagine how bad my 850 was. BUT I've owned all the ZA except the Singolos, and with the early positive impressions coming in, it's so tempting, and I want it, but the fit scares me. UGH! Audio delimmas! lol


----------



## ericp10

houseofdoom said:


> Thanks eric. See that's what scares me, because I did have issues with fit on the 850. I have the smaller 750 now, and to be honest, I'm barely achieving a seal. I do get it, and it's fine, but it's just there and comfy. So imagine how bad my 850 was. BUT I've owned all the ZA except the Singolos, and with the early positive impressions coming in, it's so tempting, and I want it, but the fit scares me. UGH! Audio delimmas! lol


 
  
  
 I don't know it this helps, but I don't think the Duoza is meant for a deep insertion anyway. It sits fine and the chin slider holds it in place.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> I don't know it this helps, but I don't think the Duoza is meant for a deep insertion anyway. It sits fine and the chin slider holds it in place.




Yeah I probably still going to pick it up, as soon as the T2 ships and hits my porch.


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> I don't know it this helps, but I don't think the Duoza is meant for a deep insertion anyway. It sits fine and the chin slider holds it in place.


 

 I have finicky ears and the Duoza fits me just fine. In fact, they fit me better than the 850"s.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

kahaluu said:


> I have finicky ears and the Duoza fits me just fine. In fact, they fit me better than the 850"s.




How do they compare?


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, the nail was not as much overlooked as much as it wasn't available outside of Russia, so even the interested people couldn't get one.


----------



## nick n

There's newer versions it seems


----------



## kova4a

nick n said:


> There's newer versions it seems


 
 It's exactly the same version but hopefully now they've resolved the issues coz I remember they didn't want to ship them worldwide because they were worried of the shipping itself damaging the sensitive units and in my book anything that is so delicate that can't evn be shipped abroad is a bit worrisome


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> That whole Tenore thing puzzles me. I probably own one of the oldest Tenores and I've had no issues with any of that brand and I've owned 6 models now. I gotta say, there's some experts tuning their earphones.


 

 +1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> All this DuoZA talk and mine is on international shipping rout.EMS just don't feel like EMS. Can't wait to hear them.
> 
> A bit on the MSR7 tip. I was initially not so impressed with the my silver coated copper cable I have been using for my L2 on it. That was until I burned the MSR7 in. I have them on the MSR7 now and it is stupendous. The stock cable I thought was decent but now when I go back to them it sounds a bit dull in comparison. Dynamics are clearly improved with an upgraded cable on the MSR7.
> 
> A tip I will mention here on the discovery thread. The MSR7 (Blacks) are on sale on CDjapan.com. $180. I honestly believe there is not another phone better for this price anywhere on this planet.


 

 how about on other planets?   i was thinking of taking a brief trip to the Pleides system this weekend...
 where it is warmer...
  
 seriously thanks for the tip DS, and i will look into it!  while my wallet wants to go nuts...
 ps do have a zucable to try on the MSR7s?
  
 my Duozas should be here from Japan this week from Ace of Bicycles, who is usually prompt and excited shipping was only 6.00!
 Thanks to everyone for recognizing the excellence of the entire Zero Audio spectrum.  it would be nice to have some more translations
 of the technology behind the different models...they certainly seem to know what they are doing!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mrmoto050 said:


> @drbluenewmexico try these i have been listening to these all day and they just keep getting better
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PRMAUM4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your recommendation mrmoto050!  i will try one of the K1s as soon
 as i have more than 3$ in my check card account!  looks very interesting, boron magnets indeed!!!!


----------



## kahaluu

houseofdoom said:


> How do they compare?


 

 The 850's definitely have more bass and rumble. The Duoza's sound reminds me of a good armature phone... tight bass, good separation and clarity. I think ericp10 brought that up in an earlier post.


----------



## mrmoto050

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks for your recommendation mrmoto050!  i will try one of the K1s as soon
> as i have more than 3$ in my check card account!  looks very interesting, boron magnets indeed!!!!


 

@drbluenewmexico I hear you, sorry about your wallet, I've been whittling down mine too, thanks to Head-Fi lol!


----------



## twister6

Wow, just heard from ZA guys.  The introduction of DuoZA was such a success, the first batch is completely gone.  They are starting with a mass production of the second batch now.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Now a dual or quad micro driver from ZA would be the icing on the cake! Can you imagine? Four micro drivers in each ear?!


----------



## nick n

Just looked up the Takstar HI 1200/HI1200 Sandalwood woody iems again for the heck of it, could not manage to get their site itself but some inner shots and a chart for fun. Says metal diaphragm, but no more specifics, will keep looking.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/original-Takstar-HI-1200-HI1200-Wood-earphone-metal-diaphragm-in-ear-earphone-Red-sandalwood-HiFi-Earphone/314156_2000676778.html


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Those Takstars look gorgeous, but something tells me bhazard has long had those? I could be wrong?


----------



## JiggaD369

You guys got me all confused between CKR9/10, IM03, IM04, ZA Duoza, FX850, and Sony A3.
  
 I don't know which one(s) to go with.


----------



## Vain III

jiggad369 said:


> You guys got me all confused between CKR9/10, IM03, IM04, ZA Duoza, FX850, and Sony A3.
> 
> I don't know which one(s) to go with.




FX850 is probably a step above the rest.


----------



## PeterDLai

houseofdoom said:


> Those Takstars look gorgeous, but something tells me bhazard has long had those? I could be wrong?


 
  
 You're not wrong:
  


bhazard said:


> Takstar HI1200..... meh. Lots of bass, lots of bloat and messy mids.


 

  


bhazard said:


> The 1200 is meh. Not that great.


----------



## nick n

perfect one more to wipe off the list forever


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The JVC FX750 + Sony A15 + Fiio E11k + Fiio Walkman LO connect = the crispest, clearest, deepest, most 3D fluid musical experience I've ever had. 

It's made me box up everything else I own for now. This includes the X3. The A15 has better interface, folder access, EQ, and sound, and portability. When you combine the amp and LO, it takes the music to this level of fluidity, sonics, and detailed imaging that makes it impossible to listen to the Sansa, iPhone, X3, or X02. Surprisingly the next best is my Sony 475. So this is now my main on the go set up for the foreseeable future (ok I'll still be looking for that magic new IEM lol), and the rest, aside from the iPhone, are getting boxed and shelved.


----------



## Dsnuts

WOW! and I say WOW!. These sound stupendous out of the box. The sense of space is crazy nice. Right off the bat strings have weight. Vocals have clarity and depth. Instruments pop. Balance is very nice. Yes fellas this would be on the very first tune.
  
 These already sound like a mix of tenors, bassos and I will throw one more in here. The singolos but with more space, more depth, more fullness. It is like they took the best of ZA sound and threw it together on this earphone. These are going to be supremely popular among enthusiasts. Fantastc! Just fantastic.
  
 Shocking the level of sound we are dealing with here for a $100. Lol! All I am saying is ZA could sell these for $200 and they would beat/spank most if not all earphones in the $200 range. Ridiculous bang for your monies right here.
  
 Hate to admit it but Zero Audio could probably teach a few things to JVC and AT. These guys just don't miss. I haven't heard a earphone from these guys I disliked. Amazing track record. Whomever is at the helm tuning their earphones is a genius.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

dsnuts said:


> WOW! and I say WOW!. These sound stupendous out of the box. The sense of space is crazy nice. Right off the bat strings have weight. Vocals have clarity and depth. Instruments pop. Balance is very nice. Yes fellas this would be on the very first tune.
> 
> These already sound like a mix of tenors, bassos and I will throw one more in here. The singolos but with more space, more depth, more fullness. It is like they took the best of ZA sound and threw it together on this earphone. These are going to be supremely popular among enthusiasts. Fantastc! Just fantastic.




I have no doubt this will be one of those sleeper IEMs, much like the Tenore, that really take off after the furor/early impressions of the VSD5 and T2 die down. I'll pick these up next month, after the T2 has been tried and impressed. It's still a bit high priced for many, at the $130-140 range. Needs to come down to $100-110, and the hype train will leave the station at full speed.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

houseofdoom said:


> I have no doubt this will be one of those sleeper IEMs, much like the Tenore, that really take off after the furor/early impressions of the VSD5 and T2 die down. I'll pick these up next month, after the T2 has been tried and impressed. It's still a bit high priced for many, at the $130-140 range. Needs to come down to $100-110, and the hype train will leave the station at full speed.




Oh and $100 through amazon.jp and some forwarding agent...which not many use or know how to use. eBay and Amazon are selling them in the $130-140 range right now.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think these guys got the spacing/housing for them dual drivers right. The layers of sound are blended perfectly plenty of headroom for this large and enveloping sound. That large chamber out back kinda reminds of chambers used by both JVC and AT so these guys did their RnD for these earphones.  This spacious pill design is giving these drivers plenty of room to sound like they do. These sound nothing like $100 phones. I have not heard another phone in this price range sound quite like this..Lol. The balance is absolutely superb. No worries on the weight or size of these guys. They look a lot bigger in pictures than they really are. They sit in the ear perfectly with no noticeable weight in the ears.
  
 Complete with an out of your head stage. I can't believe how good these are.
  
 I just plugged these into my Geek Pulse. DAMN!! I am having a hard time accepting that these earphones are $100 in price range.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> WOW! and I say WOW!. These sound stupendous out of the box. The sense of space is crazy nice. Right off the bat strings have weight. Vocals have clarity and depth. Instruments pop. Balance is very nice. Yes fellas this would be on the very first tune.
> 
> These already sound like a mix of tenors, bassos and I will throw one more in here. The singolos but with more space, more depth, more fullness. It is like they took the best of ZA sound and threw it together on this earphone. These are going to be supremely popular among enthusiasts. Fantastc! Just fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGRoberts

houseofdoom said:


> I have no doubt this will be one of those sleeper IEMs, much like the Tenore, that really take off after the furor/early impressions of the VSD5 and T2 die down. I'll pick these up next month, after the T2 has been tried and impressed. It's still a bit high priced for many, at the $130-140 range. Needs to come down to $100-110, and the hype train will leave the station at full speed.


 
  
 +1


----------



## twister6

Any comparison of DuoZA against FX850 or CKR10?


----------



## Dsnuts

Might sound crazy but I have a feeling once these get the full burn in treatment. They should hang right in there with the FX850 and the CKR10. On my Geek Pulse. These sound easily at that level of sound quality.
  
 These don't have the stage of the FX850. I would say somewhere between the CKR10 and the FX850 in stage. I think these might have a slightly wider stage over the CKR10 and just as much depth if not a bit more so. These have a sense of space that is among some of the best I have heard. The CKR10 can sound at times a bit confined in comparison but that intimacy in sound is what makes the CKR10 so engaging.
  
 These have that big sound but has the headroom and sound ceiling to make them sound more spacious even airy. Again it is the fairly larger pill design of the housing that gives them plenty of room to breath its full bored sound. Guys that are fans of the CKR9 and CKR10s will love Zero Audios version of the dual dynamic sound. These have a slightly warmer tonality to them but that is on open listen. I know these will sound more neutral in tonality probably once they get the burn in. 
  
 I don't know if these best the FX850 or the CKR10 but I can tell you these are a better deal over the CKR9 easily and sounds more natural over them. These are how I would imagine them CKR9LTD editions would probably sound. Somewhere between the CKR9 and CKR10. The bass on the FX850 and CKR10 are both elevated a bit more so than the DuoZA. The DuoZA actually sound better balanced because bass is not bigger than any other parts of the sound. These are non fatiguing but with excellent treble detail and imagery. Always loved the way Zero Audio tunes treble. Resolution of sound is right up there with FX850 and the CKR10.No kidding. Zero Audio has outdone themselves.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

if dannybai, ericp, and DSNuts say the DuoZA is a winner...then by golly, it's a winner!! 

Add them to the Discovery Thread hall of fame? Right up there with the heavy hitters?


----------



## Exesteils

dsnuts said:


> *Resolution of sound is right up there with FX850* and the CKR10.No kidding. Zero Audio has outdone themselves.




Was considering them but this just pushed me over. A more well balanced version of the 850s? For $100!? Wat. 

Ordered through amazon.jp. Dammit Dsnuts, I was trying to save money!


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a reason why Zero Audio is quickly rising up in the Japanese Audio scene. It does not surprise me one bit that they sold out of their initial batch of DuoZAs. They are quickly amassing a faithful following of enthusiasts around the world. These guys actually have a better hit per earphone ratio than probably any other audio company out there.
  
 They just don't miss and does more than one type of sound. Bassos for the large stage bass enthusiasts, which even for a bass phone has unusually great balanced immersive sound. Tenors for micro hd crowd in a small earphone factor which you all should know by now.  Doppios a flagship level sound,which with the right source will blow your collective minds. Singolos which are balanced and sound a lot like a mini IM03 of all earphones for a single BA phone and is hugely overlooked, and now these DuoZA which now adds the best sense of space for any ZA phone and just about the best parts of every single one of their previous efforts in one phone all for a bit over $100 US. They knocked this one out of the park fellas.
  
 Lol. I just realized you can buy the entire ZA hits collection of earphones for under $400. Almost the price of the FX850 when I bought them. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Dsnuts

exesteils said:


> Was considering them but this just pushed me over. A more well balanced version of the 850s? For $100!? Wat.
> 
> Ordered through amazon.jp. Dammit Dsnuts, I was trying to save money!


 
  
 You will have saved money by not buying a $300-$500 phone and getting a DuoZA instead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 FX850 timbre and that stage makes them what they are. No denying a classic but I am very certain guys that snap up on one of these DuoZAs will be pleased. It is one of the finest examples of dynamic sounds at any price really.  Buy with confidence. Friends don't let friends buy junk. You all can quote me on that.


----------



## BGRoberts

dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why Zero Audio is quickly rising up in the Japanese Audio scene. It does not surprise me one bit that they sold out of their initial batch of DuoZAs. They are quickly amassing a faithful following of enthusiasts around the world. These guys actually have a better hit per earphone ratio than probably any other audio company out there.
> 
> They just don't miss and does more than one type of sound. Bassos for the large stage bass enthusiasts, which even for a bass phone has unusually great balanced immersive sound. Tenors for micro hd crowd in a small earphone factor which you all should know by now.  Doppios a flagship level sound,which with the right source will blow your collective minds. Singolos which are balanced and sound a lot like a mini IM03 of all earphones for a single BA phone and is hugely overlooked, and now these DuoZA which now adds the best sense of space for any ZA phone and just about the best parts of every single one of their previous efforts in one phone all for a bit over $100 US. They knocked this one out of the park fellas.
> 
> Lol. I just realized you can buy the entire ZA hits collection of earphones for under $400. Almost the price of the FX850 when I bought them. Ridiculous!!


 
  
 The Bassos were one of my favorite items back before my illness.  I'm not sure what happened to them while I was gone, but I really hope I will find them again when I am able to search around here more.
  
 While I really hope to try out the FX850's someday, I may look for a way to swing the DuoZA's in a few months.  They sound right up my alley.
  
 Meantime, I'm really enjoying the woody flavor of the Rain2's.  They've got about 70-80 hours on them now, and are really starting to blossom.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why Zero Audio is quickly rising up in the Japanese Audio scene. It does not surprise me one bit that they sold out of their initial batch of DuoZAs. They are quickly amassing a faithful following of enthusiasts around the world. These guys actually have a better hit per earphone ratio than probably any other audio company out there.
> 
> They just don't miss and does more than one type of sound. Bassos for the large stage bass enthusiasts, which even for a bass phone has unusually great balanced immersive sound. Tenors for micro hd crowd in a small earphone factor which you all should know by now.  Doppios a flagship level sound,which with the right source will blow your collective minds. Singolos which are balanced and sound a lot like a mini IM03 of all earphones for a single BA phone and is hugely overlooked, and now these DuoZA which now adds the best sense of space for any ZA phone and just about the best parts of every single one of their previous efforts in one phone all for a bit over $100 US. They knocked this one out of the park fellas.
> 
> Lol. I just realized you can buy the entire ZA hits collection of earphones for under $400. Almost the price of the FX850 when I bought them. Ridiculous!!


 
 Did not believe anyone could persuade me to buy another zero audio.
  
  
 Now you came in and ruined my plans to save money .
  
  
 Will sell the ckr9s after hearing the duoza, thanks ds!
  
  
 Btw, how are you enjoying your msr7s after full burnin?


----------



## Dsnuts

Thinksound Rain2s were another surprise for me recently. Those grow on you like crazy. Love me some Rain2 goodness.
  
 Absolutely BG I would recommend the DuoZAs. The greatest aspect of Zero Audio earphones. They are more than affordable they provide some of the best sounding gears for the given price. I have not once thought any of their earphones sounded like the price I payed for them. These DuoZA take that to another level however. Zero Audio is all about the tuning.
 Hope you find your Bassos.


----------



## gikigill

Ordering the Zero Audio DX210,200 and Duoza.


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> Did not believe anyone could persuade me to buy another zero audio.
> 
> 
> Now you came in and ruined my plans to save money .
> ...


 

 My 2015 has gone like this I got my Geek Pulse finally after waiting for what seemed to be an eternity and thensome. I can safely say Larry at Light Harmonics is a sound genius. The Geek pulse makes everything I own sound not just a little better but a good 2-3 tiers of better. Then I got the MSR7 which with burn in and using my silver coated cable has an outstanding clear and balanced semi open sound that I can't get enough of. Using the MSR7 with the geek pulse is in a word is pure silk. Never had music sound so smooth so silky. It is an experience. This pairing is one for the ages. The only other person that knows what I am talking about is Danny as he owns a Geek Pulse and an MSR7.
  
 Now this DuoZA. Look fellas this thing is around $100 US thanks to the strong dollar per yen value, and another $15 or so to ship to you from Tenso. All I can say is.
  
 Wait till you all hear it.


----------



## waynes world

^ You don't get the DouZa, you SnooZa!


----------



## JiggaD369

dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why Zero Audio is quickly rising up in the Japanese Audio scene. It does not surprise me one bit that they sold out of their initial batch of DuoZAs. They are quickly amassing a faithful following of enthusiasts around the world. These guys actually have a better hit per earphone ratio than probably any other audio company out there.
> 
> They just don't miss and does more than one type of sound. Bassos for the large stage bass enthusiasts, which even for a bass phone has unusually great balanced immersive sound. Tenors for micro hd crowd in a small earphone factor which you all should know by now.  *Doppios a flagship level sound,which with the right source will blow your collective minds.* Singolos which are balanced and sound a lot like a mini IM03 of all earphones for a single BA phone and is hugely overlooked, and now these DuoZA which now adds the best sense of space for any ZA phone and just about the best parts of every single one of their previous efforts in one phone all for a bit over $100 US. They knocked this one out of the park fellas.
> 
> Lol. I just realized you can buy the entire ZA hits collection of earphones for under $400. Almost the price of the FX850 when I bought them. Ridiculous!!


 
  
 What source would that be?
  
 How much better are the Douza's compared to the Doppio's?


----------



## ZGant

+1 for a Doppio - Duoza comparison. I now have Doppios and Duoza seems very interesting aside from the form factor.


----------



## encoreAC

The Doppio uses 2 BA drivers while the Duoza has 2 Dynamic drivers. That alone should make them sound fairly different.
  
 Personally speaking from experience I prefer the sound of dynamic drivers more.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> The Doppio uses 2 BA drivers while the Duoza has 2 Dynamic drivers. That alone should make them sound fairly different.
> 
> Personally speaking from experience I prefer the sound of dynamic drivers more.




You are correct. I've owned the Doppio three times now. It's a very reference sounding phone. Decent bass, sharp clear mids, and smoothed out but still decently extended highs. Overall a bit thin sounding, but that goes for most all dual BA. I like them though. Wish I still had them to pair with the A15.


----------



## doctorjazz

Similar question...I have/had the Tenore and the Doppio, my take on them was: Tenores I found to have fabulous soundstage, wide as can be, real eye opener. They fell down in tone color/density, though, slightly washed out imo. The pill shape worked great for me, good fit/seal/comfort. The Doppios got the color down, more "there" there, but, even though they were also pill shaped, they were slightly shorter, and the fit on them never worked for me, couldn't get the same fit/seal/comfort as the Tenore. So, the Douza sounds like it could be a step up in sound from the Doppio, how is it in fit. The pill shape isn't all, at least for me, at least with the Tenore and Doppio. Is the length closer to the Tenore or Doppio?
Thanks
(not that I need another must buy headphone)
DS-glad you like the Pulse-I wound up on the never ending (well, eventually is did end, but wound up going from a $300 amp/dac to something with all the upgrades in the $4-5,000 range!!!
I wound up part way up the path, with the Soul Tube (which is basically the Pulse Xfi in a fancy case with a tube output stage), will have to wait a while until they get to that, though, so you are one of the ones with Early delivery of the Pulse. I went in at the beginning as well, but each upgrade seems to push you back to the end of the line again. Have the Geek Out 1k and GO Special Edition, they sound good, have some user glitches. The volume problems that were notorious when it was first released are better, but not completely gone. They do sound great. From what I understand, the basic DA circuit in all these is basically the same, the LH secret recipe, so to speak. What gets goosed up is power supplies, component quality and matching, balanced for some (doubling the components). It's good to hear you are finding it worth all the wait, you seemed done with LH before you got it. 
Still actually considering a Pulse for the computer, the Soul is basically a rack component, though it will work with the computer as well, I suppose. You know they are now at list price on the site-the Indiegogo $299 (early) or $399 (the end of the Indiegogo campaign price for basic Pulse) is $999 now. May still be worth the money from the way you describe it, but not the bargain it was initially for sure. There are other options in the $500-$2000 out there as well. Some are coming to the for sale section at the Indiegogo price, though.
Anyway, running off at the mouth (keyboard) here, slow here for a change, cold keeping people home.


----------



## ericp10

I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet. 
  
  
 With that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close in some ways.


----------



## ericp10

encoreac said:


> The Doppio uses 2 BA drivers while the Duoza has 2 Dynamic drivers. That alone should make them sound fairly different.
> 
> Personally speaking from experience I prefer the sound of dynamic drivers more.


 
  
 Duoza has a much wider soundstage and broader/fuller sound than the Doppio. The Doppio, however. has the Duoza beat in clarity, transparency and detail of sound. Now, for a dual dynamic, there is an abundance of sound detail that's almost BA-like in the Duoza, but the Doppio is the clear winner from that standpoint.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Duoza has a much wider soundstage and broader/fuller sound than the Doppio. The Doppio, however. has the Duoza beat in clarity, transparency and detail of sound. Now, for a dual dynamic, there is an abundance of sound detail that's almost BA-like in the Duoza, but the Doppio is the clear winner from that standpoint.


 
  
 That's why it should make a good complement to my modded IM-02. Thinner, cleaner, sharper vs. broader, fuller, bigger. IM-02 should toast it in being a pure more transparent window into the music but the Duoza should be an airy, competent, fun, straight down wearing  phone that has a slot in my stable which I am keeping at five including earbuds and in-ears.
  
 Though still vow to sell my Rockets first before purchasing anything new. 
  
 Very nice impressions so far!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> That's why it should make a good complement to my modded IM-02. Thinner, cleaner, sharper vs. broader, fuller, bigger. IM-02 should toast it in being a pure more transparent window into the music but the Duoza should be an airy, competent, fun, straight down wearing  phone that has a slot in my stable which I am keeping at five including earbuds and in-ears.
> 
> Though still vow to sell my Rockets first before purchasing anything new.
> 
> Very nice impressions so far!


 
  
 jant71 I don't know if the other guys tried this yet, but I can actually wear the Duoza over ear if I am using my Spiral Dot tips.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet.
> 
> 
> Wit that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close from a proportionate standpoint.




This intrigues me, because I wasn't as in love with the CKR9 than some here. I think from a sheer performance standpoint, the FX750 is right there with the dual dynamic CKR9. From an imaging standpoint, the FX750 are better to my ears. Detail retrieval I give to the CKR, but only because the bass of the FX750 tends to mask some micro details, and the bass of the FX750 is much more punchier and deeper than the CKR9, and some details are lost, so that said, with the DuoZA playing in these playgrounds, then this will be a must purchase for me. Real soon.


----------



## jant71

@ Eric  I like the straight down, no memory wire, easy fit aspect since it is different from AT. AT is deep, tight seal dependent and sometimes it is nice to grab the easier to pop them in kind of thing. As opposed to something like the new T2 which doesn't appeal as much seemingly being too similar to what I have in form, fit, and sound signature with the AT.
  
  
 @HOD, yeah that CKR9 is/was oddly dissappointing in sub-bass reach for a dual 13mm. Not as good as I thought they would be but maybe I mark harder than others.


----------



## DannyBai

I like the CKR's but don't love them anymore. The Duoza's sound isn't as forced and is less thick. Layering is apparent on the Duoza and is very airy. Treble is incredible. Voices have more treble air and doesn't sound as thick as CKR's. Bass is actually quite tight and has more sub-bass reach and again sounds less thick than CKR's. I'd pick the Duoza over the CKR's. Also has a less fatiguing sound over the FX850.


----------



## kahaluu

What tips is everyone using with the Duoza? I'm currently using spiral dots and sony hybrids. Prefer the spiral dots though.


----------



## DannyBai

I like the spiral dots too but don't mind stock or hybrids


----------



## kahaluu

Thanks Danny. I should try the stock tips. Never tried them yet.


----------



## JiggaD369

ericp10 said:


> I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet.
> 
> 
> Wit that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close from a proportionate standpoint.


 
  
  
 Have you tried IM-04 or CKR9LTD yet?


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


ericp10 said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet.
> 
> 
> Wit that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close from a proportionate standpoint.


 
  


  
 +
  


dannybai said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the CKR's but don't love them anymore. The Duoza's sound isn't as forced and is less thick. Layering is apparent on the Duoza and is very airy. Treble is incredible. Voices have more treble air and doesn't sound as thick as CKR's. Bass is actually quite tight and has more sub-bass reach and again sounds less thick than CKR's. I'd pick the Duoza over the CKR's. Also has a less fatiguing sound over the FX850.


 
  
 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Excellent impressions! It seems like having both the Douza and the 850's would be the way to go. But the quality/value of the Douza sets them firmly in the "impulse buy zone" for me lol. The other good thing about the Douza is that I get the impression that they are light and small enough that they could be worn outside without any qualms, whereas the 850's seem more like "stay at home" iems, so the Douza's have that going for them as well. Interesting!


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet.
> 
> 
> Wit that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close from a proportionate standpoint.


 
  
 Eric, I think it's time for you to update your sig to fit DuoZA into that comparison chain?


----------



## waynes world

If anyone could post a few pics of the Douza's next to some other favorite iems (such as the tenore's or IM03's or FX850's), that would be awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

DuoZA is an exciting iem because it elevates the SQ for the money level for the $100 plus range of earphones. These have a sound that will appeal to a lot of people and has the one aspect that is difficult to achieve for earphones. Proper space for sound.
  
 Once I get home Wayne I will post a pic of size comparisons of the 3 you listed. It is a larger earphone but somehow light for it's size making them sit really well in the ear. I would say if your ok with the Bassos/FX850 you will be fine with the DuoZA. It looks heavy but they are actually light for the given bulk of the pill like shape.


----------



## Grayson73

twister6 said:


> Eric, I think it's time for you to update your sig to fit DuoZA into that comparison chain?


 





  I think he'll put it somewhere behind CKR9 but ahead of TE-05.


----------



## slowpickr

twister6 said:


> Eric, I think it's time for you to update your sig to fit DuoZA into that comparison chain?


 
  
 I'd like to see where the Rain2 falls in that list also...


----------



## doctorjazz

This changes constantly, but I got an email promo from Kakakakukukuku (or whatever they're called), the Duoza is about $95 at Amazon,jp at the exchange today.
As for sizes, the Tenore is longer and thinner than the Doppio, found the Tenore much more comfortable and easy to get fit/seal


----------



## jant71

I'll do it....
  
*Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only)*:  CKR10 = FX850 > CKR9 = H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > *DuoZA *> TE-05 > B3 = M200 = *Rain2* > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > MA750i = ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jant71 said:


> I'll do it....
> 
> *Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only)*:  CKR10 = FX850 > CKR9 = H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > *DuoZA* > TE-05 > B3 = M200 = *Rain2* > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > MA750i = ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2




LOL this made me laugh so much, because it sounds so true lol


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> jant71 I don't know if the other guys tried this yet, but I can actually wear the Duoza over ear if I am using my Spiral Dot tips.


 
  
 Spiral dots. Gotta get some of these suckers. The question is, medium or large? I kind of alternate between medium and large sized tips, but mostly use medium I think. First world issues!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

TF 10 tips > JVC Spiral dots > Sony Hybrid > TTPOD white tips

This is my personal tip chain of command. I use nothing else.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Spiral dots. Gotta get some of these suckers. The question is, medium or large? I kind of alternate between medium and large sized tips, but mostly use medium I think. First world issues!


 
  
 I would recommend large if you are in between.  The cap of these tips is large but rather soft, not as springy.  So a large size will give you a better seal rather than comfort issue.  Plus, it will assist with keeping IEMs from falling out of your ears   Though typically $16 on ebay, you get 3 pairs in a pack.  Well worth it.


----------



## ericp10

jiggad369 said:


> Have you tried IM-04 or CKR9LTD yet?


 
  
 No to either, but each day I get close to purchasing the IM04, then I back off...lol


twister6 said:


> Eric, I think it's time for you to update your sig to fit DuoZA into that comparison chain?


 
  
  
 Not yet, but in a few weeks perhaps.


grayson73 said:


> I think he'll put it somewhere behind CKR9 but ahead of TE-05.


 
  
 Nice guess! lol ....but maybe higher


jant71 said:


> I'll do it....
> 
> *Best Dynamic IEMs (SQ-only)*:  CKR10 = FX850 > CKR9 = H3 = Cardas EM5813 = Aurisonics AS-2 (hybrid) > *DuoZA *> TE-05 > B3 = M200 = *Rain2* > ATH-IM70 > RE-400 > MA750i = ATH-CKS1000 > JVC FXZ-100 > Aurisonics ASG-1.2


 
  
  
 lol


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> TF 10 tips > JVC Spiral dots > Sony Hybrid > TTPOD white tips
> 
> This is my personal tip chain of command. I use nothing else.


 
  
Have you tried the UE900 tips? They are similar to the TF10 tips (which I like a lot), but the UE900 tips are my personal favorites.
  


twister6 said:


> I would recommend large if you are in between.  The cap of these tips is large but rather soft, not as springy.  So a large size will give you a better seal rather than comfort issue.  Plus, it will assist with keeping IEMs from falling out of your ears   Though typically $16 on ebay, you get 3 pairs in a pack.  Well worth it.


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

No I haven't. Have I come within a horse's sneeze of buying the UE 900??? Yes! Right up to last week, when it came down to the FX750, UE 900, and Sony H3 as the three IEMs in my cart for my big trigger pull. I went with the FX750 and no regrets. I'll try those UE 900 tips at some point though.


----------



## RedJohn456

houseofdoom said:


> No I haven't. Have I come within a horse's sneeze of buying the UE 900??? Yes! Right up to last week, when it came down to the FX750, UE 900, and Sony H3 as the three IEMs in my cart for my big trigger pull. I went with the FX750 and no regrets. I'll try those UE 900 tips at some point though.


 

 Logitech has had questionable QC with regards to their UE900 series as well as other products (I am on my third UE 6000). You might have dodged a bullet there. Not to mention they have official discontinued them iirc.


----------



## david8613

I never had any problems with ue pro products, I have owned the ue boom, ue boombox, and 3 pairs of the ue 9000. The only reason i had 3 sets of the ue 9000 because I kept selling them to buy something newer in a bluetooth headphone hoping for an upgrade. I Regretted each time and going back to the sweet ue 9000 an awesome headphone even by today's standards.


----------



## lalala6

Hey guys,

I have been using the CKR9LTD for a few weeks now and I'm confident to say this: It is the best IEM in the CKR series so far. It is a totally different beast from CKR9; it takes the best points of the CKR9 and 10 and combines it into one package. Imagine the soundstage and airiness of 9 combined with the texture and tonal quality the 10; you get a sound that is rich, full, yet extremely spacious. Bass quality is phenomenal; if you like the bass of the CKR9 you won't miss a thing here. Bass quantity is somewhere between the CKR9 and 10. Vocals on the CKR9LTD is detailed, nuanced and emotional, the best I've heard on any Audio Technica IEM so far, IMO beating even the legendary CK100 most known for its vocals. Instrument separation and imaging is incredible on the CKR9LTD, just as good as CKR10. And best of all, the soundstage. Wider and just as deep as the CKR10, without losing the spacious quality of the CKR9. It's the best of both worlds.

I own the FX850 too, and the CKR9LTD can go toe-to-toe against it, and can even beat it in some areas (bass quality, imaging, separation, clarity). While it can't beat the extremely natural timbre of the JVCs, it comes very, very close. Piano sounds great and life-like on the CKR9LTD, just like on the FX850.

So if anyone is looking to get a taste of CKR series, I'd wholeheartedly recommend the CKR9LTDs. It's the best CKR you can get now, and probably the best dynamic IEM from Audio Technica currently.


Edit: Photos of the CKR9LTD here


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> WOW! and I say WOW!. These sound stupendous out of the box. The sense of space is crazy nice. Right off the bat strings have weight. Vocals have clarity and depth. Instruments pop. Balance is very nice. Yes fellas this would be on the very first tune.
> 
> These already sound like a mix of tenors, bassos and I will throw one more in here. The singolos but with more space, more depth, more fullness. It is like they took the best of ZA sound and threw it together on this earphone. These are going to be supremely popular among enthusiasts. Fantastc! Just fantastic.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah another interesting Dual Dynamic 
  
 How is it compared to ATH-IM50 or ATH-IM70 ?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 might be able to chime in on the comparison to his IM70. I never got any of the IM50s or the IM70. Went straight for the IM03.
  


 Not the best pic but top two are tenors and singolos to the right is the Doppios and then the duoza next to the FX850. AS you guys can see the housing is about as long as the FX850, a bit skinnier and is lighter than the FX850. It is not a light phone but not heavy either.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> ericp10 might be able to chime in on the comparison to his IM70. I never got any of the IM50s or the IM70. Went straight for the IM03.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic but top two are tenors and singolos to the right is the Doppios and then the duoza next to the FX850. AS you guys can see the housing is about as long as the FX850, a bit skinnier and is lighter than the FX850. It is not a light phone but not heavy either.


 
  
 Huh! They are larger than I realized, and it really shows how teeny tiny those tenores are. Ok, so your next project is to provide some selfies wearing both the 850's and the Douza's. Lots of different angles would be good. And make sure that you shave first and comb your hair. And no eye contact please and thankyou...
  
 Kidding of course! That shot is great - thanks.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Wow! They make the Doppio look like a micro driver lol Are they the same size as the TE-05? They are as big as the Fx850, but much thinner. Those are big boys though.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> ericp10 might be able to chime in on the comparison to his IM70. I never got any of the IM50s or the IM70. Went straight for the IM03.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic but top two are tenors and singolos to the right is the Doppios and then the duoza next to the FX850. AS you guys can see the housing is about as long as the FX850, a bit skinnier and is lighter than the FX850. It is not a light phone but not heavy either.


 
  
 Wow, the Duoza is big 
 So it will stick out from the ears right?


----------



## Dsnuts

It does in a very cool sound geek sort of way.


----------



## ericp10

earfonia said:


> Ah another interesting Dual Dynamic
> 
> How is it compared to ATH-IM50 or ATH-IM70 ?
> 
> Thanks!



 






Surprisingly they don't seem to stick out like bolts the way the TF10 did. As for comparison to the IM70, I sold mine to a co-worker a few weeks ago, so this is all by memory (for whatever that's worth). I think the IM70 carried more sub-bass and had great mids, but I would call the sound somewhat veiled compared to the Duoza. Duoza has more clarity, space, and an airier sound than the IM70. I also think the sound is more balanced than the IM70. From what I remember, I think the Duoza clearly beats the IM70.


----------



## Ap616

Discovery!! Try this song out with your preferred gear, guys. I wonder how it would sound on the Duoza..? 

The sense of air and space of the track on my Sony MDR-MA900 is magical. Seriously, give it a listen if you are an EDM-head.

https://m.soundcloud.com/circusrecords/kaos-come-alive


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> I've been going back and forth with the Duoza and FX850 for the past couple of days now. There is level of clarity, sheen and timbre that the Duoza (and many other universals) just cannot match within the FX850. Now, the FX850 may have too much base for some (although it tapered down significantly to my ears with over 200 hours of burn-in), but the overall sound quality is just in a class to itself as for what I am hearing. Same is true for the universal ath-IM03. I haven't heard any multi-BA universal beat it yet.
> 
> 
> With that stated, for the price of $100, the Duoza comes awfully damn close to the performance level of the FX850 (although never reaching that level). And doesn't mean they sound alike because they don't. But as I, Dsnuts and DannyBai have stated, the proof is in the tuning. The tuning is phenomenal. And to be honest, I can't think of a better sounding earphone at $150 or below right now. Others sound good to very good (like the Rain2), but detail put in the Duoza's sound makes it hard to beat. Do I think it's better than the CKR series? Hmm? No, but almost equal.  I do not, however, think it's almost equal to the FX850. The FX850 is clearly in a league of its own to my ears, but the Duoza is very close in some ways.


 

 ericp is right. I have to admit I was quick to assess without doing proper comparisons. But I can say the DuoZA sounds world class on the Geek Pulse. It sounds as good as anything I own on this combo. The way I see it. These phones hit way above the price payed for them and they will get a nice following among headfiers. These have a sound to their own and I dig em like crazy. It is a good time to be into your audio fellas is all I can say.  These are quickly making a spot on my rotation and one that is completely worth your monies and thensome.
  
 When reading various threads I see guys always saying this phone is better than that phone and sure there are certain SQ levels that are in the various categories of sound but to me if it sounds right it sounds right. I think phones that cost $300 plus should sound like a $300 plus phone but a phone that cost $100 that get close to that higher tier sound is something to pay attention to.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> ericp is right. I have to admit I was quick to assess without doing proper comparisons. But I can say the DuoZA sounds world class on the Geek Pulse. It sounds as good as anything I own on this combo. The way I see it. These phones hit way above the price payed for them and they will get a nice following among headfiers. These have a sound to their own and I dig em like crazy. It is a good time to be into your audio fellas is all I can say.  These are quickly making a spot on my rotation and one that is completely worth your monies and thensome.
> 
> When reading various threads I see guys always saying this phone is better than that phone and sure there are certain SQ levels that are in the various categories of sound but to me if it sounds right it sounds right. I think phones that cost $300 plus should sound like a $300 plus phone but a phone that cost $100 that get close to that higher tier sound is something to pay attention to.


 
  
  
 Dsnuts other than the bass (which I'm sure there's more in the Duoza), how does this "pill earphone that CAN" compete or compare to the sound signature of the MSR7? Same clarity? I'm on the fence regarding the MSR7 still. Thanks sir.


----------



## earfonia

ericp10 said:


> Surprisingly they don't seem to stick out like bolts the way the TF10 did. As for comparison to the IM70, I sold mine to a co-worker a few weeks ago, so this is all by memory (for whatever that's worth). I think the IM70 carried more sub-bass and had great mids, but I would call the sound somewhat veiled compared to the Duoza. Duoza has more clarity, space, and an airier sound than the IM70. I also think the sound is more balanced than the IM70. From what I remember, I think the Duoza clearly beats the IM70.


 
  
 Noted thanks!
 Yes, IM50 and IM70 are not for those looking for spacious, transparent and airy sound. But great for those looking for smooth organic mids with good bass. So depend on what we look for.
  
 Looking forward to try Duoza


----------



## ericp10

earfonia said:


> Noted thanks!
> Yes, IM50 and IM70 are not for those looking for spacious, transparent and airy sound. But great for those looking for smooth organic mids with good bass. So depend on what we look for.
> 
> Looking forward to try Duoza


 
  
  
 Oh yes, still think the IM70 is a very good earphone.


----------



## earfonia

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts other than the bass (which I'm sure there's more in the Duoza), how does this "pill earphone that CAN" compete or compare to the sound signature of the MSR7? Same clarity? I'm on the fence regarding the MSR7 still. Thanks sir.


 
  
 What I can say is, MSR7 is as good as the amp driving it. It is revealing and not forgiving, but very rewarding on good system.
 Recently I reviewed AT-HA5050H, and MSR7 has been very helpful when comparing minute differences of the sound signatures of the DACs in comparison. Very Impressive. But the headband pressure is quite firm, I would say some people might get discomfort from the pressure.


----------



## Dsnuts

Much like how the DuoZA has their house tuning so does the MSR7 for AT house sound emphasizes definition in the treble and upper mid definition. Zero Audio has a very even sound due to less emphasis responses in these sound ranges yet they manage to have that smooth extended treble. 
  
 Tonality of the MSR7 is more closer to a neutral sound signature. You can say the Doppios have more in common with the MSR7. The driver AT is using on the MSR7 is outstanding. If you managed to properly amp the Doppios add more stage, depth,a grander imagery with similar clarity and a headphone level of fullness and body. We are now talking MSR7. 
  
 Overall the sound definition and balance of the MSR7 is outstanding, a good tier above what is on the DuoZAs. I am not much of a treble head but the treble on these phones has some of the best clearly defined sounds for treble I have ever heard on any phone. I was listening to some old school rock in some Cult Sonic Temple the other day using the MSR7 and I realized I was hearing different pitch sounds with every hit of the high hat on the drums on the same tunes I know like the back of my hands. Most phones would mask this detail or do not have the capability. Micro detail guys would love the MSR7.
  
 You know what these are like? These are like a stupid high end CKN70 mixed in with the AD900X but better refined than both AKA AT house sound but using a 45mm high end driver. Wicked imagery, clarity with one of the best vocal performances for any headphones is what makes the MSR7 special. I think for $180 they are selling for these on cdjapan. One of the best headphones purchases I have ever made. Recent discovery is that these sound even nicer with upgraded cables. Silver coated copper adds even more efficiency, more definition and very tight accurate bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

earfonia said:


> What I can say is, MSR7 is as good as the amp driving it. It is revealing and not forgiving, but very rewarding on good system.
> Recently I reviewed AT-HA5050H, and MSR7 has been very helpful when comparing minute differences of the sound signatures of the DACs in comparison. Very Impressive. But the headband pressure is quite firm, I would say some people might get discomfort from the pressure.


 

 There is a fairly firm clamp at first but it goes away after some use. These stretch out nicely and you can eventually form them perfectly on the size of your noggin. I agree about how revealing the sound is on the MSR7..
  
 Again on the Geek Pulse it is pure silk. The only way to describe this combo. However even on a cheap source like my Fiio X1 and E11K these cans sound fantastic. I don't have anything they sound bad on actually. They do seem to scale to your sources.


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> There is a fairly firm clamp at first but it goes away after some use. These stretch out nicely and you can eventually form them perfectly on the size of your noggin. I agree about how revealing the sound is on the MSR7..
> 
> Again on the Geek Pulse it is pure silk. The only way to describe this combo. However even on a cheap source like my Fiio X1 and E11K these cans sound fantastic. I don't have anything they sound bad on actually. They do seem to scale to your sources.




Fiio X1 maybe cheap, but it's a very nice sounding player. The X1 smooth warm sound signature will be a good match for MSR7.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Much like how the DuoZA has their house tuning so does the MSR7 for AT house sound emphasizes definition in the treble and upper mid definition. Zero Audio has a very even sound due to less emphasis responses in these sound ranges yet they manage to have that smooth extended treble.
> 
> Tonality of the MSR7 is more closer to a neutral sound signature. You can say the Doppios have more in common with the MSR7. The driver AT is using on the MSR7 is outstanding. If you managed to properly amp the Doppios add more stage, depth,a grander imagery with similar clarity and a headphone level of fullness and body. We are now talking MSR7.
> 
> ...


 
 I would have to agree. The vocals are astounding, and the highs (while sibilant to me), are actually better and natural compared to the mikros and thinksounds imo.
  
 The thinksounds, however, make vocals sound better in timbre imo. The highs on the thinksounds are a bit less refined compared to the msr7s, and both reach sibilant levels to my ears (but I don't put the volume on high on both anymore).
  
 While I hear more bass that is mostly tight from the thinksounds, I hear tight bass 99 percent of the time on the msr7s. It does have less bass quantity than the thinksounds, and as much (or little less), than the mikros90.
  
 Edit: This post might have to be taken with a grain of salt. I only used my desktop alone to test the mikros, ath-msr7, and the thinksounds. Did not use any other band besides the beatles, and Acid, a J-pop band.
  
 I also used the best song for bass testing imo, Taco - Puttin on the Ritz.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you earfonia, Dsnuts, vlenbo.


----------



## JiggaD369

lalala6 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been using the CKR9LTD for a few weeks now and I'm confident to say this: It is the best IEM in the CKR series so far. It is a totally different beast from CKR9; it takes the best points of the CKR9 and 10 and combines it into one package. Imagine the soundstage and airiness of 9 combined with the texture and tonal quality the 10; you get a sound that is rich, full, yet extremely spacious. Bass quality is phenomenal; if you like the bass of the CKR9 you won't miss a thing here. Bass quantity is somewhere between the CKR9 and 10. Vocals on the CKR9LTD is detailed, nuanced and emotional, the best I've heard on any Audio Technica IEM so far, IMO beating even the legendary CK100 most known for its vocals. Instrument separation and imaging is incredible on the CKR9LTD, just as good as CKR10. And best of all, the soundstage. Wider and just as deep as the CKR10, without losing the spacious quality of the CKR9. It's the best of both worlds.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Even better than IM-03/04?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

earfonia said:


> Fiio X1 maybe cheap, but it's a very nice sounding player. The X1 smooth warm sound signature will be a good match for MSR7.


M
X1 sounds good, but has no bass. The bass is one of the worst I've ever experienced from a DAP. Even cranking up the EQ band, it struggles to define the bass, give it weight, presence, or punch. The X3 is much better. MUCH BETTER.


----------



## raybone0566

Can you get these in the states?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

raybone0566 said:


> Can you get these in the states?




The DuoZA? Amazon and eBay both sell them.


----------



## raybone0566

houseofdoom said:


> The DuoZA? Amazon and eBay both sell them.


Couldn't find them on amazon. Coming from japan through eBay, I was trying to get them quick. Thanks


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Much like how the DuoZA has their house tuning so does the MSR7 for AT house sound emphasizes definition in the treble and upper mid definition. Zero Audio has a very even sound due to less emphasis responses in these sound ranges yet they manage to have that smooth extended treble.
> 
> Tonality of the MSR7 is more closer to a neutral sound signature. You can say the Doppios have more in common with the MSR7. The driver AT is using on the MSR7 is outstanding. If you managed to properly amp the Doppios add more stage, depth,a grander imagery with similar clarity and a headphone level of fullness and body. We are now talking MSR7.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't have the MSR7s yet but plan on getting them as soon as i can. Thanks to everyones enthusiastic comments on them
 I DO have the DuoZAs now, they arrived yesterday, and have been burning in in my ears ever since.  I usually don't do that, i leave new phones on the burn in bench for a week or so,
 but i was so struck my the sound of the DuoZAs i made an exception.  I left them on overnight through my HTC One M8 and an amp, and this morning they were an even more glorious creature,
 full of dyamic silky miss and highs.  Getting the bass and sub bass right was tricky and a fitting issue, and i still have to do some tip rolling to get that down right. but i can hear the potential, its all there.
 Zero Audio has hit a home run with these DuoZAs, they make me dance around the house, the dogs are happy!   They don't have as much detail as the best phones in that price range (like DS is reporting above)
 The DuoZAs are very MUSICAL, and you don't miss the detail, unless you are looking and listening for it.  They are a wonderful achievement by Zero Audio, and i am excited now to let them keep burning in
 for another week and refine the slight harshness that is still there in the upper midrange and treble, which i am hopeful will resolve away.  I look forward to to the MSR7s creating a a master Doppio  crossed with ATH sound,
 that sounds like Audio bliss to me too, DS!  we live in great audio times....


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The reason you didn't find the DuoZA on Amazon is because they are sold out on Amazon. They were in my cart, and now I have the sold out in bold red, with they will notify me where they get restocked. The discovery thread has propagated a sell out on Amazon lol


----------



## raybone0566

houseofdoom said:


> The reason you didn't find the DuoZA on Amazon is because they are sold out on Amazon. They were in my cart, and now I have the sold out in bold red, with they will notify me where they get restocked. The discovery thread has propagated a sell out on Amazon lol


Thank you,


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Uh oh. Drbluenewmexico just mentioned that certain aspects are missing from the micro details of the DuoZA. This "fun" description is the same as the A71, and yes, the A71 is a fun, excellent DD, but even when not doing critical listening, I started missing some of the details not presented in the A71. The reason for this is I've owned the Doppios, TF10, and UE 700, which all excel in micro detailing, so I know what's there and what to listen for even when just having a fun, less involved jam. That's why I love the FX750. It's got a fun, lively presentation, but reveals all the essential details. Hopefully the DuoZA do much better job at fine detailing than the A71 do, and I'm just overreacting?! lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

raybone0566 said:


> Thank you,




Thank you for bringing it up. It reminded me to check my cart. I was under the assumption Amazon still had them in stock. I still don't plan to buy then until I've tried the T2, but after those, the DuoZA is next.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> *There is a fairly firm clamp at first but it goes away after some use.* These stretch out nicely and you can eventually form them perfectly on the size of your noggin. I agree about how revealing the sound is on the MSR7..
> 
> Again on the Geek Pulse it is pure silk. The only way to describe this combo. However even on a cheap source like my Fiio X1 and E11K these cans sound fantastic. I don't have anything they sound bad on actually. They do seem to scale to your sources.


 
  
 This never fails me when I need to stretch the headband


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> Uh oh. Drbluenewmexico just mentioned that certain aspects are missing from the micro details of the DuoZA. This "fun" description is the same as the A71, and yes, the A71 is a fun, excellent DD, but even when not doing critical listening, I started missing some of the details not presented in the A71. The reason for this is I've owned the Doppios, TF10, and UE 700, which all excel in micro detailing, so I know what's there and what to listen for even when just having a fun, less involved jam. That's why I love the FX750. It's got a fun, lively presentation, but reveals all the essential details. Hopefully the DuoZA do much better job at fine detailing as the A71 do, and I'm just overreacting?! lol




Drblue's description of them sounds perfect for me, but then again I'm not a detail-head. More than the a71's would not be unwelcomed though (and I'm sure they have more). Maybe not to the level of the 750 though.


----------



## raybone0566

houseofdoom said:


> Thank you for bringing it up. It reminded me to check my cart. I was under the assumption Amazon still had them in stock. I still don't plan to buy then until I've tried the T2, but after those, the DuoZA is next.


I have t2 coming my friend, I'll leave some impressions.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

twister6 said:


> This never fails me when I need to stretch the headband




Plus Wilson thanks you, unless you blast him with Beiber. Then he will hate you lol


----------



## twister6

houseofdoom said:


> Plus Wilson thanks you, unless you blast him with Beiber. Then he will hate you lol


 
  
 This is Wilson's cousin from Tom Hanks "Cast Away" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He doesn't care about music selection


----------



## drbluenewmexico

raybone0566 said:


> Couldn't find them on amazon. Coming from japan through eBay, I was trying to get them quick. Thanks


 

 ace of bicycles offers 6.00$ expidited shipping for DuoZAs on eBay.  they got here in less than a week.


----------



## raybone0566

Thank





drbluenewmexico said:


> ace of bicycles offers 6.00$ expidited shipping for DuoZAs on eBay.  they got here in less than a week.


great news, thanks


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Drblue's description of them sounds perfect for me, but then again I'm not a detail-head. More than the a71's would not be unwelcomed though (and I'm sure they have more). Maybe not to the level of the 750 though.


 

 Thanks Wayne! i call em like i hears em, like the blind umpire!  
 I have the A71s and they are a fine and worthy and well priced IEM also, and i love their sound.  But they are "thinner" than the DuoZAs and the 
 soundstage not integrated as well.  they have more detail and musical information in them and a lovely LIVE SOUND that is a great achievement
 for under a hundred bucks for sure! The DuoZAs just rock, and make stop listening for detail and just start moving moving moving, dancing with my
 dogs.  They also ramp up with good application very well (they really like the new FILO E12A on the 12db higher gain setting, they do love more power!)
 Unlike a number of recent phones with low impedance that degrade the sound with more power, the DuoZAs rock out with it and get great
 dynamic drive and power to them that is exciting!!  i still think all of the Zero Audio products have their unique sound and talents, the Doppios great soundstage and
 detail, the Tenores super mids and voices, the Bassios great subbass, etc, the Singlulos great soundstage and layering. The DuoZAs have the most MUSICALITY
 and gestalt of the music coming through.  They upgrade their sound to the quality of the sources, but still sound good with MP3 compressed files also.
 i guess I'm DuoZAed right now......but of course being a discovery audio maniac already scheming on how to afford the MSR7s that DS and others are raving about...
 kinda weird lately, i must say, people trying to compare IEMs and portable size headphones......


----------



## ericp10

The Duoza will not have the micro-details of the Doppio. I think Dsnuts mentioned this too. But I think it would be a misnomer to state is not a detailed oriented earphone. There are definitely details (micro details) in the sound though. I think because the signature somewhat warm and musical, that people may not pay attention to the details being pushed through. Also, these earphones respond to amping very well. It loves my Schitt tube amp and DAC.
  
  
 Guys who have the Duoza should listen to the Black Keys' Turn Blue album and tell me what you think.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Guys who have the Duoza should listen to the Black Keys' Turn Blue album and tell me what you think.


 
  
 Indeed! (great song). When I get the Douza's, one of the first songs I'll be checking out is Steven Wilson's Drive, and especially Guthrie's solo starting around the 5min mark:


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks Wayne! i call em like i hears em, like the blind umpire!
> I have the A71s and they are a fine and worthy and well priced IEM also, and i love their sound.  But they are "thinner" than the DuoZAs and the
> soundstage not integrated as well.  they have more detail and musical information in them and a lovely LIVE SOUND that is a great achievement
> for under a hundred bucks for sure! The DuoZAs just rock, and make stop listening for detail and just start moving moving moving, dancing with my
> ...


 
  
 Nice impressions drblue! The only thing that suprises me is that the a71's sound thinner than the douza's!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> The Duoza will not have the micro-details of the Doppio. I think Dsnuts mentioned this too. But I think it would be a misnomer to state is not a detailed oriented earphone. There are definitely details (micro details) in the sound though. I think because the signature somewhat warm and musical, that people may not pay attention to the details being pushed through. Also, these earphones respond to amping very well. It loves my Schitt tube amp and DAC.
> 
> 
> Guys who have the Duoza should listen to the Black Keys' Turn Blue album and tell me what you think.


 

 points well taken ericp10! thank you!  i think the warm and musical nature of the DuoZAs inspires me so much i forget to listen to those micro details, just experience them
 as "musicality" and start moving with the music!  but thats the nature of high end audio....when i listen to my APOGEE DIVAS (six foot tall planar speakears amped
 with Krell Reference Amps, Preamp and silver wiring) they "disappear" on great vinyl recordings and the music just "rains" in the room.  I've even had new guests look
 behind the "room dividers" they think the Divas are for the musicians playing behind them!!!. well the DuoZAs don't cost 15K but they give me a taste of that same
 musical experience in my head the MUSICALITY makes me forget they are there, and I'm responding to the artists emotional and rhythmic COMMUNICATION
 and in an audio synesthesia world, where the music speaks to me in sounds rather than words, but produces imagery, colors, etc.
 My 400i phones do the same thing through the Berning Micro-Zotl tube amp and Mojo Audio NOS dac, but thats desktop or full range gear also. Whats amazing
 is that the DuoZAs are doing a taste of that experience through my smartphone! with a little help from a good but cheap IEM focused Filo  amp! its a remarkable achievement!
 I wish we knew more about the engineering that Zero Audio uses to make this possible....
 ps thanks for the tip on the Black Keys Turn Blue album.  I've had a love hate relationship with that album, fuzzy recording with emotional truth and brilliant songwriting..
 so im eager to hear whats there on the DuoZAs.....


----------



## lalala6

jiggad369 said:


> Even better than IM-03/04?



Sorry, that might have been an overstatement. I do plan to get the IM03 with HDC5 cable very soon, so I will compare it against the CKR9LTD and see which comes out top.


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> The DuoZA? Amazon and eBay both sell them.


 
 You must have a different Amazon they I do, I've never seen them there, are they listed under Zero Audio? THey are on Ebay though $134


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Nice impressions drblue! The only thing that suprises me is that the a71's sound thinner than the douza's!


 

 Thanks Wayne! maybe thinner isn't quite the right description.  the Duozas seem to have more of a "wall of sound"
 that is bold yet spacious.  The a71s are delightful with their excellent bass mids and trebles but somehow i hear
 each of those slightly separated instead of as integrated as the zero audios.  maybe they have more layering and
 texture, which is a plus also.  The Duozas have more "blues power" and rock out more, in my limited experience with
 them so far.  continued listening is underway, and i appreciate your comments very much!
  
 i haven't heard the a83s, but doctor jazz and others seem to consider those a "reference level" earphone that does
 everything well, of course it thrice the price!  
  
  One nice thing about all these new phones is that convey music at
 such a satisfying level we have to remember to out and support live artists in their less than perfect live sound venues.
 I spent new years eve four feet from the stage at RYAN MCGARVEY's annual new years eve blues show in New Mexico.  Ryan won
 the Eric Clapton best new guitarist contest two years ago and just was named best Blues guitarist in Europe last month.
 The sound was good, especially cause i could hear from the monitors on stage as well as the PA system in a small club.
 But when i got home i could really appreciate how much better Ryan sounded sonically from his cds on my discovery
 forum inspired equipment set ups!  Still, it was great to get out and feel the impact of the live audience on the music and
 the emotion Ryan conveyed as he sang his amazing Blues .  but most live concerts these days have just terrible sound and
 acoustics, and our personal headphone set ups are like a priceless ticket upgrade to the artist's musical communication!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mrmoto050 said:


> You must have a different Amazon they I do, I've never seen them there, are they listed under Zero Audio? THey are on Ebay though $134


 

 righto  they are not on amazon us yet. the eBay price is higher than the
 amazon jp. price but without shipping agent fees is actually not that much higher
 for expidited delivery


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mrmoto050 said:


> You must have a different Amazon they I do, I've never seen them there, are they listed under Zero Audio? THey are on Ebay though $134




They are sold out on Amazon now, but yeah, they were listen until Zero Audio.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So are there any mid range IEMs that have the stellar and frankly sublime timbre of the JVC FX series? I sit and listen to jazz, rock, blues, metal, or instrumental, and the natural timbre is like nothing I've ever heard. The guitar strings, horns, keys, violins ect just ring with a beauty and resonance...I love this.


----------



## mrmoto050

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks Wayne! maybe thinner isn't quite the right description.  the Duozas seem to have more of a "wall of sound"
> that is bold yet spacious.  The a71s are delightful with their excellent bass mids and trebles but somehow i hear
> each of those slightly separated instead of as integrated as the zero audios.  maybe they have more layering and
> texture, which is a plus also.  The Duozas have more "blues power" and rock out more, in my limited experience with
> ...


 
 I've found that sometimes the guy that is mixing is in the center of the venue and the sound is mixed to there so you miss some of it as it blasts by you in the front rows. on another note: Bonamassa live at the albert hall sure sounds good on the A71's !


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> points well taken ericp10! thank you!  i think the warm and musical nature of the DuoZAs inspires me so much i forget to listen to those micro details, just experience them
> as "musicality" and start moving with the music!  but thats the nature of high end audio....when i listen to my APOGEE DIVAS (six foot tall planar speakears amped
> with Krell Reference Amps, Preamp and silver wiring) they "disappear" on great vinyl recordings and the music just "rains" in the room.  I've even had new guests look
> behind the "room dividers" they think the Divas are for the musicians playing behind them!!!. well the DuoZAs don't cost 15K but they give me a taste of that same
> ...


 
  
  
 Thank you drbluenewmexico for you impressions.+1


----------



## doctorjazz

All right, all right, held out as long as I could... I surrender, have to order these DuoZAs, check out the eBay dealer, resistance is futile!


----------



## ericp10

HouseofDoom, I have heard no other earphone with the timbre of the JVC FX series. I think the Thinksound On1 headphone has something that approaches it, but not quite there.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ericp10 said:


> HouseofDoom, I have heard no other earphone with the timbre of the JVC FX series. I think the Thinksound On1 headphone has something that approaches it, but not quite there.




That's what I thought. Thanks eric. I was asking to get some reference for future purchase. The FX series is amazing.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> HouseofDoom, I have heard no other earphone with the timbre of the JVC FX series. I think the Thinksound On1 headphone has something that approaches it, but not quite there.


 
  
 Eric, I can't remember.. did you try the fx750's?


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> HouseofDoom, I have heard no other earphone with the timbre of the JVC FX series. I think the Thinksound On1 headphone has something that approaches it, but not quite there.


 
  
 Eric, just curious, what did you base your CRK10=FX850 on?


----------



## ericp10

I never heard the FX750 waynes world. Sorry


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Eric, just curious, what did you base your CRK10=FX850 on?


 
  
  
 It's purely from an enjoyment factor, twister6. Nothing scientific, but sound signatures I thought were the most capable that I enjoyed the most.


----------



## Gandasaputra

How about the isolation of the Duoza? If it's good, I'd choose the Duoza over FX750 since isolation is one of my #1 priority. I have demo'd the FX750 during my visit at Singapore; I couldn't tell if the FX750 sounds good or not because the isolation is so bad I could hear crowd noise and people talking. It feels like the FX750's got a big hole. This reminds me of that FXT90 but much worse; therefore the FX750's isolation does not meet my requirement.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The FX750 sounds amazing. It's special. Is it the best isolator? No. But most IEMs you don't jam deep in your ear dont. The Tenore are my least favorite as far as fit, because though they isolate awesomely, they do deep in the ear, and that bugs the heck outta be. The TF10 tips do a good job of getting a good seal and isolate as well as they can, while the sound coming from them is world class.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> The FX750 sounds amazing. It's special. Is it the best isolator? No. But most IEMs you don't jam deep in your ear dont. The Tenore are my least favorite as far as fit, because though they isolate awesomely, *they do deep in the ear, and that bugs the heck outta be.* The TF10 tips do a good job of getting a good seal and isolate as well as they can, while the sound coming from them is world class.


 
  
 Yeah,deep fitting iems are a problem for me unfortunately as well. Show me a good isolating shallow fit iem please!


----------



## Gandasaputra

houseofdoom said:


> The FX750 sounds amazing. It's special. Is it the best isolator? No. But most IEMs you don't jam deep in your ear dont. The Tenore are my least favorite as far as fit, because though they isolate awesomely, they do deep in the ear, and that bugs the heck outta be. The TF10 tips do a good job of getting a good seal and isolate as well as they can, while the sound coming from them is world class.


 
 The demo place I listened to was at a mall. JVC needs to provide one specialized acoustic room for their demo units. I don't insert as deep as the ER4 but deeper than shallow fit is needed for better isolation though. Like EPH-100 and the FXD80 are sufficiently deep without damaging my ears; the deepest fit I could go is the UM3x with small shure's olive tips and that potentially could destroy my ear insides. I tried deepen the FX750 fit but noises from outside still leaked in; I speculated maybe because of the big rear vent .


----------



## ericp10

Interesting if this hasn't been posted here already.
  
 http://www.kef.com/html/hk_en/showroom/mseries/m500/m100/index.html


----------



## dweaver

Interesting Eric that looks like a nice little IEM from KEF.





ericp10 said:


> Interesting if this hasn't been posted here already.
> 
> http://www.kef.com/html/hk_en/showroom/mseries/m500/m100/index.html


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> Interesting Eric that looks like a nice little IEM from KEF.


 
  
  
 Yes it does dweaver. I was quite please with both their headphone and earphone. Still have both (although I tried to sell the headphone because I really didn't need it anymore). Anyway, I still enjoy listening to the dual driver and headphone from time to time.


----------



## lalala6

As promised, here are the photos of the CKR9LTD. The official product images don't really do these beauties justice...
  
 You can find my impressions of the CKR9LTD here.


----------



## kahaluu

ericp10 said:


> Interesting if this hasn't been posted here already.
> 
> http://www.kef.com/html/hk_en/showroom/mseries/m500/m100/index.html


 
  
 Nice phones. It seems like the fit would be much better than the m200's. I loved the m200 SQ, but I just couldn't get a good fit with them.


----------



## earfonia

ericp10 said:


> Interesting if this hasn't been posted here already.
> 
> http://www.kef.com/html/hk_en/showroom/mseries/m500/m100/index.html


 
  
 Looks nice indeed! Could be another discovery


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Single dynamic, so not gonna sound like the M200, but it certainly has my curiosity.


----------



## kahaluu

Well, they may not sound like the m200's, but lot's of single dynamic phones sound really good. It just comes down to how they tune them.


----------



## waynes world

Damn, no ear hooks though!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I agree, since my FX750 is an exquisitely tuned single dynamic.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

with no ear hooks lol


----------



## dweaver

I have loved more single dynamic IEMs than double. I loved the sound of the M200 but could not handle the fit.

But I love my Z5  best hybrid EVER!!! LOL


----------



## drbluenewmexico

gandasaputra said:


> How about the isolation of the Duoza? If it's good, I'd choose the Duoza over FX750 since isolation is one of my #1 priority. I have demo'd the FX750 during my visit at Singapore; I couldn't tell if the FX750 sounds good or not because the isolation is so bad I could hear crowd noise and people talking. It feels like the FX750's got a big hole. This reminds me of that FXT90 but much worse; therefore the FX750's isolation does not meet my requirement.


 

 The Duozas have a shallow fit but they isolate well. My pardner was doing a pantomime to get my attention when i had my
 hat on over my ears, with the Duozas in them that she couldn't see.  i couldn't hear a word of her ravings. enough said...
 ps they continue to improve with 3rd day of burn in, with vocals becoming smoother and bass less fuzzy and more coherent.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> I agree, since my FX750 is an exquisitely tuned single dynamic.




You made me want to buy the fx series to see how good they are ..... Lol. Since, it seems like we have similar taste.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> You made me want to buy the fx series to see how good they are ..... Lol. Since, it seems like we have similar taste.



From our posts, I think we do, and I have no doubt you will love the FX series. I put my GR07 and A71 in to listen to some hi rez recordings, and with both, I couldn't leave them in. Just too huge a gap in technical ability. My FX750 are officially spoiling me rotten! lol


----------



## mrmoto050

dweaver said:


> I have loved more single dynamic IEMs than double. I loved the sound of the M200 but could not handle the fit.
> 
> But I love my Z5
> 
> ...


 

 Are those the Sony XBA-Z5?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mrmoto050 said:


> Are those the Sony XBA-Z5?




Those would be it. He's been making us jealous for a few weeks now lol


----------



## mrmoto050

houseofdoom said:


> Those would be it. He's been making us jealous for a few weeks now lol


 

 HA, no wonder, I have had my eye on those also, have the XBA-H3, but am curious about the new design and tuning on the newer series.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> From our posts, I think we do, and I have no doubt you will love the FX series. I put my GR07 and A71 in to listen to some hi rez recordings, and with both, I couldn't leave them in. Just too huge a gap in technical ability. My FX750 are officially spoiling me rotten! lol




Can you please do me a favor and compare between the fx750 to the s-018? Thank


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> Can you please do me a favor and compare between the fx750 to the s-018? Thank



I did that a bit earlier, so let me search for my impressions and repost.


----------



## cylpol1

Hi guys I have been looking for an iem for another person and they wanted something life the etmoytic hf5. Anything that resembles the clarity and detail with overall great resolution he would be interested in it. The sound signature doesn't matter as much as the clarity. Something that will introduce him into higher end audio would be great for a budget of 150 or under. Something that resembles a single armature earphone sound would be great but it can have any driver and would like for it to be worn down and not over the ear. Thanks guys


----------



## HouseOfDoom

cylpol1 said:


> Hi guys I have been looking for an iem for another person and they wanted something life the etmoytic hf5. Anything that resembles the clarity and detail with overall great resolution he would be interested in it. The sound signature doesn't matter as much as the clarity. Something that will introduce him into higher end audio would be great for a budget of 150 or under. Something that resembles a single armature earphone sound would be great but it can have any driver. Thanks guys




Phonak Audeo 112 or FAD HEAVEN IV

done.


----------



## PeterDLai

Curious, does anybody here use Aurisonics SureSeal tips on non-Aurisonics products? If so, how's the fit, comfort, and durability? They look like a nice wide-bore option, though they are quite expensive (even moreso than JVC Spiral Dot tips).


----------



## jant71

These were mentioned in the Chinese Brand thread but I think no one responded. I just bought the all three types combo from Shenzen for $12.98.

OSTRY OS100 / OS200 / OS300 Earphone Turning Tips
  
  
  
 Description
 Tuning extreme, unlimited sense of hearing
 Ostry tuning plugs, dual filters, protective earplugs not sum game.

 OS100: LF less, dental correction Medium
 OS200: low volume foot, dental correction stronger
 OS300: low-frequency volume, tone correction strong teeth

 Features:
 1 is relatively common silicone plugs, OSTRY tuning plugs series can weaken the tooth varying degrees of tone, reduce high frequency spikes, eliminate harsh and so is not the sense of hearing.

 2 low-frequency trends in the overall frequency response curve, OSTRY plug can effectively uplift the low-frequency tuning than the column, enhance sense of atmosphere, and enhance patient degrees.

 3 In OSTRY tuning plug series, weaken the tooth and uplift low-frequency sound, followed OS300> OS200> OS100

 PS weaken the ability of the stronger dental tuning plugs, transparent sense it worse. Both can not have both. So transparent sense OS100> OS200> OS300

 Buy guidance:
 1. OSTRY series mixer plug is suitable for catheter diameter 4mm-6mm in-ear earphones, can be adapted to market the vast majority of headphones.

 2. OS300 for dental weakening the strongest, colleagues against the low-frequency maximum uplift. However, due to weaken too, resulting in the loss of more serious sense of permeability.

 3. OS100 blue inner core, OS200 red inner core, OS300 black inner core. Within the pack are L / M / S three kinds
  
  
 Worth a punt. We'll see how they work out. A cool idea but it all comes down to the execution.


----------



## doctorjazz

houseofdoom said:


> cylpol1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I have been looking for an iem for another person and they wanted something life the etmoytic hf5. Anything that resembles the clarity and detail with overall great resolution he would be interested in it. The sound signature doesn't matter as much as the clarity. Something that will introduce him into higher end audio would be great for a budget of 150 or under. Something that resembles a single armature earphone sound would be great but it can have any driver. Thanks guys
> ...




Haven't heard the FAD (the V is great, but more bucks), the 112 is a great choice, selling at great prices (Have had the 112 for a while, 232 was half price this past holiday season. They are discontinued, but seem to be like the Mikros, in that they don't seem to go away.


----------



## waynes world

In the spirit of not letting the discovery thread go a day without a post, how goes the zero audio douza hype?
  
 Any others getting on board the train? I'm precariously close.


----------



## Whitigir

I will be reviewing Takstar Hi1200 on Tuesday or so, as Amazon stated. It is made of the same berrylium coated driver as the Xiaomi piston. Difference is this one has a wood shell. I will let you all know. There are 16 more available in Prime. The respond graph look very promising.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

waynes world said:


> In the spirit of not letting the discovery thread go a day without a post, how goes the zero audio douza hype?
> 
> Any others getting on board the train? I'm precariously close.



I should receive my Duoza next coming Monday, a friend of mine from Japan will come to Oz and she asked me about anything I want from Japan so I told her to get me a pair of Duoza


----------



## Dsnuts

Good choice. Sounds fantastic with the C5 by the way.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Good to know, thanks DS can't wait until next Monday


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> In the spirit of not letting the discovery thread go a day without a post, how goes the zero audio douza hype?
> 
> Any others getting on board the train? I'm precariously close.




Went for them today, DrBlue's eBay merchant, not sure when they will come, let you know what I think when they do.
I fell, all my will power wasn't enough to beat THE HYPE!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> Went for them today, DrBlue's eBay merchant, not sure when they will come, let you know what I think when they do.
> I fell, all my will power wasn't enough to beat THE HYPE!!!




The only way I found to beat the hype is to stay away from Head-Fi, however willpower fails most of us lol


----------



## doctorjazz

True Dat, but I need to rustle up the willpower to stay away from Head-Fi first. Especially here and the discount thread.



lifted andreas said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Went for them today, DrBlue's eBay merchant, not sure when they will come, let you know what I think when they do.
> ...


----------



## earfonia

whitigir said:


> I will be reviewing Takstar Hi1200 on Tuesday or so, as Amazon stated. It is made of the same berrylium coated driver as the Xiaomi piston. Difference is this one has a wood shell. I will let you all know. There are 16 more available in Prime. The respond graph look very promising.


 
  
 Looks interesting, hopefully the wooden housing is durable.
 Where do you see the frequency respond graph?


----------



## Grayson73

Price of Duoza dropped to 9896 yen:
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


----------



## Exesteils

grayson73 said:


> Price of Duoza dropped to 9896 yen:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


 


 Which is good because I just ordered another pair


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> True Dat, but I need to rustle up the willpower to stay away from Head-Fi first. Especially here and the discount thread.




Yeah it's all in your mind lol




grayson73 said:


> Price of Duoza dropped to 9896 yen:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524







exesteils said:


> Which is good because I just ordered another pair




Oh gawd this Douza hype is showing no signs of slowing down. I'd grab a pair if only I didint just order my 2nd EPH100 lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure, it's all in my mind, maybe losing that will help (happening anyway :blink: )





lifted andreas said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > True Dat, but I need to rustle up the willpower to stay away from Head-Fi first. Especially here and the discount thread.
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

oops!!!


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> In the spirit of not letting the discovery thread go a day without a post, how goes the zero audio douza hype?
> 
> Any others getting on board the train? I'm precariously close.


 
  
 Count me in as well, since I'm already a headphone junky lol!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Should get the duoza soon (says anywhere between tomorrow and a week from Wednesday, quite a spread, so we'll see how it holds up to all this hype. Think a Beatles reunion might have trouble living up to all this hype 

As an aside, noticed back a bit some don't like deep insertion headphones. I tend to do better with these than the shallow insertion ones (though have had my share of problems with both kinds, mutant Left Ear syndrome), but figured I'd pass on my first experience with a ciem. Basically, if you don't like deep fit universals, I'd stay away from the customs-they are made to go so deep, they meet in the middle of your brain (makes for great imaging...). Truly, they go really deep, interesting process getting them in (got acs T1, holiday season sale, of course), not for the ear canal shy...


----------



## Grayson73

Dsnuts, Ericp10, DannyBai, are any of you going to try the Soundsoul S018?  They were as low as $5.99 on Amazon.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

grayson73 said:


> Dsnuts, Ericp10, DannyBai, are any of you going to try the Soundsoul S018?  They were as low as $5.99 on Amazon.




With the big boi IEMs these guys play with, not sure it's worth their time to bother with te S-018? Yes its a little giant, and until now overlooked amazing budget offering, but not in the same league as the toys these fine gentlemen play with. Just my opinion.


----------



## Whitigir

earfonia said:


> Looks interesting, hopefully the wooden housing is durable.
> Where do you see the frequency respond graph?




They are all over in aliexpress. But I quit the idea, since someone said these were very bloaty and bassy


----------



## DannyBai

For $5.99, I'd grab one.  Will look.


----------



## mrmoto050

grayson73 said:


> Dsnuts, Ericp10, DannyBai, are any of you going to try the Soundsoul S018?  They were as low as $5.99 on Amazon.


 
 I understand that these are being discontinued, so grab them now. They do sound way above the $5.99 price range. Way above.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai can take one for the team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 lol


----------



## DannyBai

It is $12.99 now.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> It is $12.99 now.


 
  
 We'll see how they stack up to those awesome Elecom 3570's that you should be receiving sometime in 2015 lol


----------



## slowpickr

If anyone in the States wants my set of S-018s for cheap (<$5) just PM me.  I've only had them a few weeks.  They sound fine.  For some reason, they don't fit my ears very well no matter what tips I use.
  
 Edit - after further consideration, I have decided to hang on to the S-018's for now.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr, those won't last lol probably gone too.


----------



## waynes world

Started sampling some "new releases" on spotify and really enjoyed this album:
  

  
Dorothy – DOROTHY
  
 Good stuff. Love discovering stuff like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
 Found this youtube vid of one of the songs. She's not much to look at, but at least she has a great voice


----------



## slowpickr

houseofdoom said:


> slowpickr, those won't last lol probably gone too.


 
  
 Now that I think about it, perhaps I should just hold on to them until they aren't available anymore and then jack up my asking price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

slowpickr said:


> Now that I think about it, perhaps I should just hold on to them until they aren't available anymore and then jack up my asking price  .




Exactly! LOL $59.95


----------



## HouseOfDoom

She's not bad looking at all from the one angle they show her. LOL


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> We'll see how they stack up to those awesome Elecom 3570's that you should be receiving sometime in 2015 lol


 

 I took a chance with that amazon 3570 for sf and I ordered one through amazon japan instead with the ch1000 and 2000 for myself.  Mine will arrive this week I assume.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I took a chance with that amazon 3570 for sf and I ordered one through amazon japan instead with the ch1000 and 2000 for myself.  Mine will arrive this week I assume.


 
  
 Wow, *you* are the man! Very cool. Really interested in how the 1000's and 2000's sound.


----------



## DannyBai

Did you order the TTPOD T2 Wayne? Seems like a no brainer for under $100.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Did you order the TTPOD T2 Wayne? Seems like a no brainer for under $100.


 
  
 Too many no brainers lol! I'm still back in the stone ages and considering the fx850's. And in more modern times, the douza's. Prices are pretty low for both of them on amazon japan right now...
  
 As far as the T2's are concerned, they are very tempting as well. I think though that I'll wait for some impressions on them first, and to make sure that they are not bass shy. So once again, thank you very much for your invaluable discovery services!






 
 Edit: Fyi, I see that the T2's are going to be on massdrop in January:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/746647/ttpod-t2-hybrid-iems/300#post_11216987


----------



## DannyBai

Duoza's are really awesome sounding and that's a good price.  Imagine, I paid $180 for the FX650 and close to $400 for the FX850.  Consider that when you look at the current price of the FX850.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, how much cheaper can the T2 be on Massdrop??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not too interested before but may be an offer to good to refuse, lol!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Wow, *you* are the man! Very cool. Really interested in how the 1000's and 2000's sound.


 
  
  
 x2


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> ...
> Edit: Fyi, I see that the T2's are going to be on massdrop in January:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/746647/ttpod-t2-hybrid-iems/300#post_11216987


 
  
 But isn't MD shipment takes forever?  Versus other places, like Penon where you can purchase it right away.  Either way, keeping my T2 on burn in for a day or two before finalizing my impression; too early to tell yet.


----------



## mikaveli06

Has anyone heard jvc fx1100?? Is it considerably better than fx850?

Lookin at getting either sony a17 or dx90 again. Also leaning towards shure 846, but i loved the fx850, but it was too cumbersome for gym use. May also get pair of new beats bluetooth, so much better than older ones. Decisions decisions.


----------



## twister6

WOW, you guys were not kidding about DuoZA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Holly sh!t!!! And this is right out of the box?  It shines with spiral dots, and reminds me A LOT of CKR10, but smoother at the top and with a bit less bass bloat.  Sound quality is easily in $200 price range.  Also, surprisingly comfortable fitment, though they do stick out quite a bit.
  
 ... and just like that, went from one gem to another.  Now got Titan 1 in my ears.  Wow!!!


----------



## earfonia

twister6 said:


> WOW, you guys were not kidding about DuoZA    Holly sh!t!!! And this is right out of the box?  It shines with spiral dots, and reminds me A LOT of CKR10, but smoother at the top and with a bit less bass bloat.  Sound quality is easily in $200 price range.  Also, surprisingly comfortable fitment, though they do stick out quite a bit.
> 
> ... and just like that, went from one gem to another.  Now got Titan 1 in my ears.  Wow!!!




To read comparison between the two from you would be very interesting  i mean between Duoza and Titan 1. 
I know you're time is limited, so when you have time, Tx!


----------



## twister6

earfonia said:


> To read comparison between the two from you would be very interesting  i mean between Duoza and Titan 1.
> I know you're time is limited, so when you have time, Tx!


 
  
 Will take a little while for burn in and testing, but the biggest difference that stands out right away is the level of brightness where DuoZA is smooth at the top and has more body in mids while Titan 1 is analytical-crispy bright and sounds thinner (closer to a typical hybrid performance, though without crossing sibilance level).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Duoza's are really awesome sounding and that's a good price.  Imagine, I paid $180 for the FX650 and close to $400 for the FX850.  Consider that when you look at the current price of the FX850.


 
 plus one!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Good choice. Sounds fantastic with the C5 by the way.


 

 The Duoza sound  even better with the iem focused Filo E12A on high gain, smoother
 more body and less grain and blow up of musical gestalt, simply musical and rocking.
 IMHO of course.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> The Duoza sound  even better with the iem focused Filo E12A on high gain, smoother
> more body and less grain and blow up of musical gestalt, simply musical and rocking.
> IMHO of course.




Sustain that hype drblue! In a week, I dont wanna hear from you or any of the other douza fans how they are now old news and collecting dust in a drawer because of some other newly aquired toys. Make it last at least 2 weeks will ya all!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Sustain that hype drblue! In a week, I dont wanna hear from you or any of the other douza fans how they are now old news and collecting dust in a drawer because of some other newly aquired toys. Make it last at least 2 weeks will ya all!




+10000 lol this made me laugh...because it's so true! I envy these guys.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> +10000 lol this made me laugh...because it's so true! I envy these guys.




That goes for you and your 750's as well mr doom!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Sustain that hype drblue! In a week, I dont wanna hear from you or any of the other douza fans how they are now old news and collecting dust in a drawer because of some other newly aquired toys. Make it last at least 2 weeks will ya all!




Lol you'll never get through to them. In 2 weeks it will be the new ATH or the new Zero Audio or the new JVC... Etc etc lol


----------



## doctorjazz

At least, gotta keep the hype going until it gets delivered!!! Would be a real bummer to be old news when it finally comes!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> That goes for you and your 750's as well mr doom!




The FX750 is da real deal! LOL


----------



## earfonia

Has anyone here, 'The discovery member', tried TOSHIBA RZE-S70-N ?
 Dual dynamics from Toshiba.... the computer company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/topics/toshiba1403/
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00F9O3XYW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=12YOXRDXBWTFK&coliid=IHRB42KJRCZ3O
  
 Wonder how they started into IEM, from the story seems to have been seriously developed.
 Looks interesting and priced reasonably


----------



## DannyBai

Interesting indeed


----------



## nick n

Looks like a possible new portable player releasing this Feb. Almost no info though, and how "portable" no idea
 Soundaware.
  
  Heads up, now back to iems and headphones.
 CDJapan had those Toshibas, the usual ripoff on Amazon.ca, not sure about .com.
  
 Good basic translated review here:
http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://product.rakuten.co.jp/product/TOSHIBA%2BRZE-S70%28N%29/52b0ca4c36c674831e5ccc6a207b5336/&prev=search
  
 in addition to what is on Amazon Japan.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Interesting indeed


 
  
 Yes very interesting. But, I have to take a course in "How to understand chrome translated Japanese". Actually, make that "How to understand _anything_ translated through chrome" lol.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Yes very interesting. But, I have to take a course in "How to understand chrome translated Japanese". Actually, make that "How to understand _anything_ translated through chrome" lol.



I just read a few reviews on it and not as clear as S2 and most talk about bass but not sure what about it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lifted andreas said:


> Lol you'll never get through to them. In 2 weeks it will be the new ATH or the new Zero Audio or the new JVC... Etc etc lol


 

 I'm actually listening to a lot of Master Margheritas festival recordings on the douses, streaming on band camp, and from Peak Records
 peakrec.com in switzerland, amazing chill out and psytrance stuff, from the Boom festival and other major music festivals in Europe and
 South America, Russia, etc.  The Duozas are brining new life to stuff I've heard before!!!... thanks for the cautionary wisdom, however
 Lifted Andreas, cause there is always a new sound just around the corner....its the search for the Holy Grail of sound in our heads and
 bodies, for musical communication, syntheshesia, and that audio experience that transcends ordinary realities,....and is a perpetual quest
 for deeper levels of revelation and sound magic.  and so it goes....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> At least, gotta keep the hype going until it gets delivered!!! Would be a real bummer to be old news when it finally comes!


 

 Yes indeed doctor jazz!  its good to have a mild form of audioheimerzs syndrome, that condition where when something arrives
 in the mail or fed ex it is at the head of the hype train and gods gift to audiophiles!!!!  why i sometimes mail my own stuff back to me
 so it will be new again and surprising!  I'm expecting some stuff from 1995 back in the mail today so it will be new again! lol...


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > At least, gotta keep the hype going until it gets delivered!!! Would be a real bummer to be old news when it finally comes!
> ...


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> I'm actually listening to a lot of Master Margheritas festival recordings on the douses, streaming on band camp, and from Peak Records
> peakrec.com in switzerland, amazing chill out and psytrance stuff, from the Boom festival and other major music festivals in Europe and
> South America, Russia, etc.  The Duozas are brining new life to stuff I've heard before!!!... thanks for the cautionary wisdom, however
> Lifted Andreas, cause there is always a new sound just around the corner....*its the search for the Holy Grail of sound in our heads and*
> ...


 
  
 Ahhhhh, cool man..


----------



## ericp10

After months, I broke out the NAD HP50. I forgot how great this headphone is. It may my second best headphone, actually, after the Pandora and placing the X1 second. Just incredible clarity and wonderful mids. The bass is north or neutral, but just the right amount with good impact. And it is quite comfortable. Been wrestling with getting the Msr7, but probably don't need it since I have the HP50.


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone heard the Koss ESP-950? Man, if you like lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of detail, these cans are amazing! Nothing new, of course (my own personal discovery), been around for ages, and tend to do acoustic music better than really bass driven stuff-the Joe Sample/NDR Big Band CD just JUMPS out of these cans (not that the bass is weak, but all that detail can open up some music, obscure other music). Really worth hearing if you get the chance.


----------



## earfonia

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone heard the Koss ESP-950? Man, if you like lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of detail, these cans are amazing! Nothing new, of course (my own personal discovery), been around for ages, and tend to do acoustic music better than really bass driven stuff-the Joe Sample/NDR Big Band CD just JUMPS out of these cans (not that the bass is weak, but all that detail can open up some music, obscure other music). Really worth hearing if you get the chance.




You remind me of my forgotten to do list, to audition Koss ESP-950


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> After months, I broke out the NAD HP50. I forgot how great this headphone is. It may my second best headphone, actually, after the Pandora and placing the X1 second. Just incredible clarity and wonderful mids. The bass is north or neutral, but just the right amount with good impact. And it is quite comfortable. Been wrestling with getting the Msr7, but probably don't need it since I have the HP50.





That's what I would describe the msr7 as.

The subbass is the only disappointing part of the msr7.

It would definitely be redundant to have the msr7 in your collection.


----------



## earfonia

vlenbo said:


> That's what I would describe the msr7 as.
> 
> The subbass is the only disappointing part of the msr7.


 
  
 Until you pair them with matching amplifier or player, like AT-HA22TUBE, DACport, or DX90.... no more lacking of sub bass...


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


>


 
  
 Can DuoZA be worn over the ears?


----------



## Exesteils

499 yuan. Might grab a pair


----------



## Whitigir

^ they look wonderfully expensive...


----------



## Exesteils

whitigir said:


> ^ they look wonderfully expensive...




They're from Mi. Nothing they make is expensive


----------



## Whitigir

exesteils said:


> They're from Mi. Nothing they make is expensive




Do you have any purchase link ? They do look very expensive...and make the beats by Dre studio gold edition look like trash....


----------



## Exesteils

whitigir said:


> Do you have any purchase link ? They do look very expensive...and make the beats by Dre studio gold edition look like trash....




It was just announced but I'm guess it should be available pretty soon.

They're around $80, even with shipping I doubt these would break $100 for those in the states.


----------



## peter123

*Xiaomi* is introducing its first audiophile-grade headphones — *Mi* Headphones
Unable to decide whether to go for over-ear or on-ear headphones? Xiaomi may have an ideal solution for you in the product that is a new pair of headphones. The company today announced the new accessory, which comes with both over-ear and on-ear covers.
 





 
 
Semi-open design with 50mm large beryllium diaphragm speakers
The new headphones sport 50mm large beryllium diaphragm speakers, a semi-open acoustic experience, and a silver-plated cable to boot. From the images provided, the new accessory is a premium looking purchase, but with a more affordable price tag.








  
The Mi headphones also come with nterchangeable over-ear and on-ear covers.








  
With its super low 32-ohm impedance, Mi Headphones are the perfect complement to Mi Note and Mi Note Pro





  
 Nice that we can choose on- or over-ear. Can't help wondering if the pads will fit on Grado's given the similar look of the housing...................


----------



## Lifted Andreas

whitigir said:


> ^ they look wonderfully expensive...




Xiaomi like their products to look premium without costing an arm and a leg. 

I've had the Xiaomi Mi4 for about 3 months now and loving it!


----------



## Whitigir

Wow....just totally wooow. Dr Dre beats studio gold for 370 look more like a rip off compare to this Mi....China has got to stop releasing these new portable and affordable technology. I have no beryllium headphones in my collection...yet...lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Like the Pistons, these are gonna be severely V shaped, with boomy bass cannons and clear sparkly highs for beryllium drivers. Mark it. Don't expect much for mids...but they are very sexy.


----------



## Grayson73

Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Like the Pistons, these are gonna be severely V shaped, with boomy bass cannons and clear sparkly highs for beryllium drivers. Mark it. Don't expect much for mids...but they are very sexy.




You make me feel better  as I am not much into boomy bass neither sparkling high....so it is ok to hold back for now....and before I knew it, I couldn't resist the temptations of the TTPOD T2... Because of the dang Amazon Prime


----------



## earfonia

I have 3 Xiaomi piston 2 IF edition, and they are not severely V shape at all, only mild - moderate V shape, and definitely enjoyable, especially for the price.


----------



## Exesteils

grayson73 said:


> Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524




Why are you resisting? Just get the darn things!


----------



## Whitigir

People has one life to live...if you can replenish your spent money, just go ahead and grab it, grab what you want...at least in a moment you will reach to the happiness stage.


----------



## earfonia

grayson73 said:


> Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


 
  
 Can DuoZA be worn over the ear?


----------



## kahaluu

earfonia said:


> Can DuoZA be worn over the ear?


 

 Yes, it sure can. It feels more comfortable for me worn over the ears.


----------



## earfonia

kahaluu said:


> Yes, it sure can. It feels more comfortable for me worn over the ears.


 
  
 Noted thanks!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

exesteils said:


> Why are you resisting? Just get the darn things!




I think he meant his wallet is resisiting lol


----------



## Leo888

No resistance with me now but need to find ways to get it over here to me. If let's say I go with eBay with free shipping, how much more do I need to pay compared to Amazon JP + Tenso. Can't have a clue as I have not used Tenso so hopefully someone can let me know an estimate. Thanks in advance and hope it's not inconvenience.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> No resistance with me now but need to find ways to get it over here to me. If let's say I go with eBay with free shipping, how much more do I need to pay compared to Amazon JP + Tenso. Can't have a clue as I have not used Tenso so hopefully someone can let me know an estimate. Thanks in advance and hope it's not inconvenience.




Tenso works well, I used it to get my Tenore. 

Shipping cost for me was around 3000yen.


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> Tenso works well, I used it to get my Tenore.
> 
> Shipping cost for me was around 3000yen.




Ok. Thanks for the feedback @Lifted Andreas.


----------



## ericp10

earfonia said:


> Can DuoZA be worn over the ears?


 
 Yes it can. Or at least I can wear it over ears.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the feedback @Lifted Andreas.




No worries mate. 

Tenso is totally legit. I didint believe how good it is until I tried it.


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> That's what I would describe the msr7 as.
> 
> The subbass is the only disappointing part of the msr7.
> 
> It would definitely be redundant to have the msr7 in your collection.


 
  
  





  
  
 And I'm thinking the HP50 may have more sub-bass than the msr7 too, velenbo. Thanks.


----------



## ericp10

exesteils said:


> 499 yuan. Might grab a pair


 
  
  
 I'm in!


----------



## Euphonik

grayson73 said:


> Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


 
  
 I paid 11,000 for mine a week ago- worst buyer's remorse, ever. Amazon Japan, Y U do this to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 will have to be more patient in the future and wait for the price to drop...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

euphonik said:


> I paid 11,000 for mine a week ago- worst buyer's remorse, ever. Amazon Japan, Y U do this to me :mad:
> 
> will have to be more patient in the future and wait for the price to drop...




Just think that they are totally worth what you paid for them and you'll be okay.


----------



## Euphonik

lifted andreas said:


> Just think that they are totally worth what you paid for them and you'll be okay.




Word, I'm fairly certain they'll be worth it but c'mon, $20 cheaper after only a week on a ~$100 product? I made out like a bandit on the FX850, tho and paid ¥28,996 (about $250) so I guess I can't complain too much- just have to remember this sort of thing happens in the Japanese market...


----------



## twister6

earfonia said:


> Can DuoZA be worn over the ear?


 
  
 Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
  
 Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.


----------



## Whitigir

^ yeah...well, what goes around, comes around lol


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
> 
> Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.




You will be preferring T2 over Duoza


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> You will be preferring T2 over Duoza




Wishful thinking?


----------



## Exesteils

ericp10 said:


> I'm in!


 


 I'm down. Just gotta wait till they announce the things


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZERO-AUDIO-%E3%82%B9%E3%83%86%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AA%E3%83%98%E3%83%83%E3%83%89%E3%83%9B%E3%83%B3-DUOZA-ZH-DWX10/dp/B00R3V8524


 
  
 Actually, 8800 yen now. So very much DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks eric, danny, ds, twister and the rest of you who made resistance utterly futile lol
  


twister6 said:


> Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
> 
> Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.


 
  
 Like I said, so very much DONE!
  
 Now I just have to decide on the large or medium size spiral tips to get shipped along with them (not necessarily for them though). You already suggested large (even though I normally use medium), so that's what I'll probably get. But they are only 1054 per 3pack on amazon.jp now (ie $11CN), so I might just get both large and medium.
  
 Edit: went for both M and L.
  
@Lifted Andreas, this is why I can never quite get it done with the yamaha eph100's - something else always getting in the way!


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
> 
> Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.


 

 Even for EDM and ambient music? Although am listening to a lot of soft acoustic music a lot last few days. Would you say if I get duoza, I won't be missing much by not getting ckr10? I want something to blow my mind. Something a step up from the Habi B3 pro 1.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

euphonik said:


> Word, I'm fairly certain they'll be worth it but c'mon, $20 cheaper after only a week on a ~$100 product? I made out like a bandit on the FX850, tho and paid ¥28,996 (about $250) so I guess I can't complain too much- just have to remember this sort of thing happens in the Japanese market...




Yeah I just check and it would cost me about £60 to get DouZAs to the UK, that's if I don't get customs taxed. 

Which isn't bad considering I paid £60 for my 2nd pair of EPH100.


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> Actually, 8800 yen now. So very much DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 8880 was from a different seller though, right?  Can't use Tenso with that, can you?
  
 Looks like the price went back up to 9896 yen now.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> 8880 was from a different seller though, right?  Can't use Tenso with that, can you?
> 
> Looks like the price went back up to 9896 yen now.


 
  
 It was 8800. It was one of from amazon.jp seller Satoshi Aoyama, but yeah, they are now gone for that price.
  
 At any rate, yes, I was able to ship to tenso. I think that you can ship to tenso when buying from _anyone_ off of amazon.jp. Is that not correct?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Actually, 8800 yen now. So very much DONE!
> 
> Thanks eric, danny, ds, twister and the rest of you who made resistance utterly futile lol
> 
> ...




Omg you actually did it. 

Why can't you do that with the EPH100? Lol. Is it a buyers block or something lmao

Just go to Audio Affair and put your order in, nao 




grayson73 said:


> 8880 was from a different seller though, right?  Can't use Tenso with that, can you?
> 
> Looks like the price went back up to 9896 yen now.




Anything from Amazon can be shipped using Tenso. When I used it first time I bought some FXT90 from an Amazon Marketplace seller and that got delivered just fine. 




waynes world said:


> It was 8800. It was one of from amazon.jp seller Satoshi Aoyama, but yeah, they are now gone for that price.
> 
> At any rate, yes, I was able to ship to tenso. I think that you can ship to tenso when buying from _anyone_ off of amazon.jp. Is that not correct?




So you caught your window Haha, you better catch the sale on the EPH100 before that window disappears as well.

A little push... 

 

Yeah anything from Amazon.jp can be bought and shipped using Tenso.


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
> 
> Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.


 

 Whut? Zero Audio gonna run out of them DuoZAs with statements like this!
  
 Congrats Wayne. Your gonna dig em.


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> Even for EDM and ambient music? Although am listening to a lot of soft acoustic music a lot last few days. Would you say if I get duoza, I won't be missing much by not getting ckr10? I want something to blow my mind. Something a step up from the Habi B3 pro 1.


 
  
 As you know, everything comes down to a personal preference, and just because I'm enjoying it more - doesn't make one better than the other   As a matter of fact, I find DuoZA to sound a little warmer, smoother, and with a tad more body in comparison to CKR10.  Others who enjoy leaner sound sig of CKR9 (with less bass intensity), might not favor DuoZA in that respect.  Another thing, factor in DuoZA price which is a fraction of CKR10, and consider we are talking about IEM that comes close in performance to CKR10 and probably FX850.
  
 Taking into account you were impressed with B3P1 and considering you listen to EDM, DuoZA over Havi will be a step up.


----------



## waynes world

lifted andreas said:


> Why can't you do that with the EPH100? Lol. Is it a buyers block or something lmao
> 
> Just go to Audio Affair and put your order in, nao


 
  
 Thanks - just checked there. 70 pounds or about $127CN plus shipping (_if _they ship to Canada).
  
 Tell me, what is the difference between these two eph100's?:
  
11999 yen
  
14800 yen


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Whut? Zero Audio gonna run out of them DuoZAs with statements like this!
> 
> Congrats Wayne. Your gonna dig em.


 
  
 The are already on their 2nd batch, and i have a feeling it will sell out quickly 
  
 Honestly, the only negative I have about DuoZA is how far they stick out from your ears
  

  
 But other than that, I love these little ogres


----------



## Whitigir

Frankenstein .... Is that you ?


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Thanks eric, danny, ds, twister and the rest of you who made resistance utterly futile lol


 
  
  
 I knew you would come around, buddy! You won't be disappointed. I am sure of it!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> The are already on their 2nd batch, and i have a feeling it will sell out quickly
> 
> Honestly, the only negative I have about DuoZA is how far they stick out from your ears


 
  
 Yes, those are manly looking iems for _real _men to be sure!
  
 Those should make my cks1000's feel right at home    At least the cable goes straight down (unlike with the bassos, where the cable kinda sticks out perpendicular from them).


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> The are already on their 2nd batch, and i have a feeling it will sell out quickly
> 
> Honestly, the only negative I have about DuoZA is how far they stick out from your ears
> 
> ...


p
Twister, does T2 beat your A83 ?


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> Twister, does T2 beat your A83 ?


 
  
 Do you mean T2 or Douza? (his post is about the douza)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Thanks - just checked there. 70 pounds or about $127CN plus shipping (_if_ they ship to Canada).
> 
> Tell me, what is the difference between these two eph100's?:
> 
> ...




I suggest you message them on FB to find out, they should answer pretty quick. However, I have seen people that got them shipped to the US just fine from audio affair. I really advise you to buy from them! 2 year warranty too as they are a licensed Yamaha retailer. Makes the £69 price even more astonishing imo

With regards to the Amazon JP, I can't see any difference. Perhaps it's just 2 different sellers?


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Yes, those are* manly looking iems for real men to be sure!*
> 
> Those should make my cks1000's feel right at home    At least the cable goes straight down (unlike with the bassos, where the cable kinda sticks out perpendicular from them).


 
  
 Yep, and you need 5 o'clock shadow to wear them lol!!!


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> p
> Twister, does T2 beat your A83 ?


 
  
 It doesn't...  But I hope T2 Pro might challenge it. T2 is a great entry level 3-way hybrid for under $90, nice tight dynamic bass and smooth tuned dual BA drivers with a slightly mid-centric sound sig.  But they don't have the same level of detail retrieval I enjoy with A83.  Granted, on some tracks A83 can get a bit too bright for my taste (upper mids/treble), but not as harsh as Altone 200.  But just because I'm not jumping up'n'down hyping them up, it doesn't make them "meh" as some interpreted it from my posts in T2 thread.  It's all just a matter of personal sound preference, and I'm sure a lot of people will enjoy them.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, Duoza price drop to 8886 yen.  Getting harder to resist!
> ...


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> It doesn't...  But I hope T2 Pro might challenge it. T2 is a great entry level 3-way hybrid for under $90, nice tight dynamic bass and smooth tuned dual BA drivers with a slightly mid-centric sound sig.  But they don't have the same level of detail retrieval I enjoy with A83.  Granted, on some tracks A83 can get a bit too bright for my taste (upper mids/treble), but not as harsh as Altone 200.  But just because I'm not jumping up'n'down hyping them up, it doesn't make them "meh" as some interpreted it from my posts in T2 thread.  It's all just a matter of personal sound preference, and I'm sure a lot of people will enjoy them.




Thank you, i thought it would be mid-centric when i see the graph. Will yiu have complete full review soon ?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Ha-mine shipped, should come soon, I'll get them first, nya nya nya nya nya!!!!


 
  
 Well, I've had my Koss esp-950's for years, so nya nya nya right back atcha!
  
Damn - I'm just kidding


----------



## vlenbo

Gonna act like a shill and wait until the Duoza hits the 7000 pricepoint.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA][COLOR=FF00AA]Ha-mine shipped, should come soon, I'll get them first, nya nya nya nya nya!!!![/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...




I don't recall you mentioning them (but that could just be me, don't remember what I had for breakfast...), what do you think of them. I'm pretty happy with them, been comparing them with the Hifiman 560, 560 does some things better, but the 950 does some things better as well, particularly soundstage, space between instruments, and incredible detail. Tend to like one for some music, the other for different music (acoustic stuff is great on the Koss). 
Waddaya you think of them?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I don't recall you mentioning them (but that could just be me, don't remember what I had for breakfast...), what do you think of them. I'm pretty happy with them, been comparing them with the Hifiman 560, 560 does some things better, but the 950 does some things better as well, particularly soundstage, space between instruments, and incredible detail. Tend to like one for some music, the other for different music (acoustic stuff is great on the Koss).
> Waddaya you think of them?


 
  
 He he, trolled yer arse but good!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

twister6 said:


> The are already on their 2nd batch, and i have a feeling it will sell out quickly
> 
> Honestly, the only negative I have about DuoZA is how far they stick out from your ears
> 
> ...


 

 These DuoZAs are addictive!    I put them in, connected them to my recently burned in E12A  dialed in some JohnnyBlue sets on Soundcloud
 and  next thing know, I'm near the end of  two and a half hour set, dreaming in colour and moving my toes to the music.....just saying they
 could be Dangerous to the linear spacetime mind.   Then i wandered down the kitchen with  em in and whipped up a whole feast not   caring how
 much time it took or effort......and...they keep getting better.....with a full range musical presentation that is ALIVE and makes streaming sources
 sound like music with the harshness in the treble all gone now...and the subbass  now profound and ripping.... Zero Audio, what have you done????


----------



## Lifted Andreas

drbluenewmexico said:


> These DuoZAs are addictive!    I put them in, connected them to my recently burned in E12A  dialed in some JohnnyBlue sets on Soundcloud
> and  next thing know, I'm near the end of  two and a half hour set, dreaming in colour and moving my toes to the music.....just saying they
> could be Dangerous to the linear spacetime mind.   Then i wandered down the kitchen with  em in and whipped up a whole feast not   caring how
> much time it took or effort......and...they keep getting better.....with a full range musical presentation that is ALIVE and makes streaming sources
> sound like music with the harshness in the treble all gone now...and the subbass  now profound and ripping.... Zero Audio, what have you done????




Wow seems nothing can touch zero audio right now. I wonder how they sound with trance music. Hopefully not too laid back. 

I've suggested to the UK store Audio Affair to get in contact with zero audio to see if the can be a reseller, let's hope it happens!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Gonna act like a shill and wait until the Duoza hits the 7000 pricepoint.


 

 go ahead and wait, but  the music you could be listening to on them you can't get back! lol
 seriously,  at 8800  yen they are almost a gift  to  the discovering brain.....of course you
 could get the Brainwavz   S5 for about the same price...which   are decent and musical,
 (see my recent positive review of those_)           but the Duozas are  an audio MONSTER.
 that take   no prisoners....and set a new audio fashion statement for ear protusion jewelry...


----------



## vlenbo

drbluenewmexico said:


> go ahead and wait, but  the music you could be listening to on them you can't get back! lol
> seriously,  at 8800  yen they are almost a gift  to  the discovering brain.....of course you
> could get the Brainwavz   S5 for about the same price...which   are decent and musical,
> (see my recent positive review of those_)           but the Duozas are  an audio MONSTER.
> that take   no prisoners....and set a new audio fashion statement for ear protusion jewelry...


 
 Ah, but I have the thinksounds on1 that do the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Though in all seriousness, I also want the duozas, but I already spent money on them thinksounds, so I need to wait  so I have no choice.
  
  
 I will probably sell my eq-5 to get it. Thanks for the headsup dr.blue. Now I'm jealous, lol. People say that the duozas are like the bassos+tenores, is that true?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lifted andreas said:


> Wow seems nothing can touch zero audio right now. I wonder how they sound with trance music. Hopefully not too laid back.
> 
> I've suggested to the UK store Audio Affair to get in contact with zero audio to see if the can be a reseller, let's hope it happens!


 

 Trance  is especially delectable on the DUOZAS...subbass  and bass complement each other but do not bleed into the
 mids or trebles...and synethesizer flanges   go through your head like laser beams of sound. and they are   fast and rythmical
 so they have flow and power, which makes them sound Live and musical......not laid back at all....but not too bright or
 harsh either.  check out some trance mixes on peakrec.com my friend Moreno's master label from the Boom festival group,
 many you can stream or download  for   free, including ones by Ajja, Johnny Blue and Master Margherita himself and Boom festival
 compilations....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vlenbo said:


> Ah, but I have the thinksounds on1 that do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Though in all seriousness, I also want the duozas, but I already spent money on them thinksounds, so I need to wait  so I have no choice.
> ...




Wow you got the eq-5? I had them a few years back, what a lovely pair of metal shiny IEMs.


----------



## vlenbo

lifted andreas said:


> Wow you got the eq-5? I had them a few years back, what a lovely pair of metal shiny IEMs.





I definitely agree with the metal shiny part. Theysound great to boot. The im02 bests them in the bass quantity and a bit better treble extension.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> Ah, but I have the thinksounds on1 that do the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Think sounds are are great devices and ear candy also, and...
  
 yes, thats  a pretty good description,    Duozas=tenore plus bassos, but are faster, have more body   and flow, more than the sum off those parts.
 i understand the financial restrictions most of  us face in getting  new stuff (without selling off the old)   I used my last funds to get the Duozas
 and have been living on canned food since i got them till more funds appear next week, and it was a GREAT DECISION!!!! be sure to try them
 amped when you get them on a C5 or E12A )not E12)  for maximum smoothness and  impact and musicality!


----------



## daveyostrow

vlenbo said:


> I definitely agree with the metal shiny part. Theysound great to boot. The im02 bests them in the bass quantity and a bit better treble extension.


 
 the im02 are a tad warmer, but the e-q5 give a more rumble sound to the bass. the im02 extend, but are also almost too smooth, though the 2 drivers give them more coherence. Its the driver that makes the eq5 a more natural bass, but they are both very, very comparable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

daveyostrow said:


> the im02 are a tad warmer, but the e-q5 give a more rumble sound to the bass. the im02 extend, but are also almost too smooth, though the 2 drivers give them more coherence. Its the driver that makes the eq5 a more natural bass, but they are both very, very comparable.


 
  
 I loved the smoothness and extention of the eq-5, and the fact that the driver was quite quick plus they looked fantastic (especially in silver!). However, then I discovered the EPH100 and everything changed for me... I was reborn. @waynes world can vouch for that lol


----------



## vlenbo

daveyostrow said:


> the im02 are a tad warmer, but the e-q5 give a more rumble sound to the bass. the im02 extend, but are also almost too smooth, though the 2 drivers give them more coherence. Its the driver that makes the eq5 a more natural bass, but they are both very, very comparable.


 
 Looks like our impressions are very similar 
  
 That is true, I agree that the eq5 has more rumble, better for me imo. Too bad they don't get much use now.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> *Trance  is especially delectable* on the DUOZAS...*subbass  and bass complement each other but do not bleed into the*
> *mids or trebles...and synethesizer flanges   go through your head like laser beams of sound. and they are   fast and rythmical*
> *so they have flow and power, which makes them sound Live and musical......not laid back at all....but not too bright or*
> *harsh either*.  check out some trance mixes on peakrec.com my friend Moreno's master label from the Boom festival group,
> ...


 
  
 Damn drblue... now I really can't wait for those suckers!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Damn drblue... now I really can't wait for those suckers!


 
 +1
  
 Too bad I'm not getting any yet


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Damn drblue... now I really can't wait for those suckers!


 

 SOON  Wayne,  they will be yours and you will be too high on the music to talk or type!! ha! hope so anyway>.....
 people in my house keep yelling at me while i have them on trying to communicate, and i just
 wave and smile.....i put a snoopy hat on over my ears, so that they can't see i have them in, and they are mystified
 by my good mood .....they can see if i have the 400is on my head and am smiling, but not the Duozas under the
 snoopy hat with big ear flaps covering the shiny metal.....be sure to amp them with good cable for maximum effect
 E12A on high gain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 works magically with them out of my M8 one for streaming musicality....C5 excellent also....


----------



## Leo888

drbluenewmexico said:


> Think sounds are are great devices and ear candy also, and...
> 
> yes, thats  a pretty good description,    Duozas=tenore plus bassos, but are faster, have more body   and flow, more than the sum off those parts.
> i understand the financial restrictions most of  us face in getting  new stuff (without selling off the old)   I used my last funds to get the Duozas
> ...




Hi drbluenewmexico, could you kindly give a short comparison btw the C5 and E12A. Have the C5/DX50 and looking at the E12A to go with the X1. iBasso D-Zero Mk 2 also looks interesting. Pardon me if I'm side tracking a hot topic in the Duoza now but I'm in for it and should be getting it real soon. Both amps since to do well with the Duoza as per your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> Too bad I'm not getting any yet


 

 only 343 days till Christmas Lifted Andreas!!!  hope you be so bad
 that Santa has to give you some Duozas to protect the north pole!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

drbluenewmexico said:


> only 343 days till Christmas Lifted Andreas!!!  hope you be so bad
> that Santa has to give you some Duozas to protect the north pole!


 
  
 Well, thats true but better than that is its only 144 days until my birthday! 
  
 Btw, I have some Trance mixes for you to try out... http://mixes.djfez.com/djs/dj-lifted-andreas/ and http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas
  
 Could you give them a spin on the Douza's and let me know the outcome. Just rememeber.. you cant use a mobile phone or pc in space, so you'll have to keep your thoughts to yourself until you come back to earth. 
  
 This one should sound nice too... -


----------



## drbluenewmexico

leo888 said:


> Hi drbluenewmexico, could you kindly give a short comparison btw the C5 and E12A. Have the C5/DX50 and looking at the E12A to go with the X1. iBasso D-Zero Mk 2 also looks interesting. Pardon me if I'm side tracking a hot topic in the Duoza now but I'm in for it and should be getting it real soon. Both amps since to do well with the Duoza as per your thoughts. Thanks.


 

 Both the C5 and the E12A are excellent for post DAC bass control and amping  for players or smartphones.  The C5  has more power and is
 more robust for bigger full size headphones.      It makes my Yamaha Pro500s really sing, with textured layers of sound and massive bass.
 it also sounds good for Senn Momentums and other phones   that   are portable. haven't tried it yet with X1s  or 400is but intend to.
 a great amp!
 The E12A is optimized for IEMs with low resistance (ie. super sensitive)  but,which most   people don't realize,   can be used with its higher12db
 setting for driving bigger phones or even items that like power.  The Duozas like power, at the least that kind anyway. and the E12A has less grain
 and more texture resolving for the Duozas IMHO.  but the E12A also brings out the best of the Momentums also at that 12 db higher setting.
  
 so both are great, and dependent on the phones you will be using it with maximum sq.  the C5   likes medium output from the dac players amped
 output to sound the best, not too low or high and not the line out on my DX90, whereas the E12A likes a higher preamp input level to drive it.
 I use both about equally depending on  the source material, and the type of headphone or iem I'm using.  If you are looking to drive bigger
 less sensitive headphones go with   the C5, if    mostly iems or portable low impedence phones, go with the E12A, if you had to choose...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lifted andreas said:


> Well, thats true but better than that is its only 144 days until my birthday!
> 
> Btw, I have some Trance mixes for you to try out... http://mixes.djfez.com/djs/dj-lifted-andreas/ and http://mixcloud.com/liftedandreas
> 
> ...




 Happy Birthday now.  start celebrating immediately, as time will go by quickly as you're having fun! why i will start celebrating your
 birthday tonight!! stay Lifted! 
 Many thanks for the music, Lifted Andreas! i will listen tonight to your musical magic!! on the Duozas and Momentums for comparison and 400is.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

drbluenewmexico said:


> Happy Birthday now.  start celebrating immediately, as time will go by quickly as you're having fun! why i will start celebrating your
> birthday tonight!! *stay Lifted! *
> Many thanks for the music, Lifted Andreas! i will listen tonight to your musical magic!! on the Duozas and Momentums for comparison and 400is.


 
  
 Thats how I live my life mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Haha I wish I could celebrate it right now, I'd be straight onto Amazon JP to get myself a treat of the Douza variety. However, since it isnt my birthday yet my girlfriend would go mad lol. Especially since I've just bought the 2nd pair of EPH100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have fun with the tunes and I look forward to your magical flight feedback


----------



## DannyBai

Some new discoveries today. 





The big silver/blue one is the Elecom 3570. $15 and should be a budget king for how it sounds. Looks and fits well too. 

The other two are Elecom CH1000 and 2000. 1000 being the smaller one. CKR9 for reference in size comparison. 2000's really sound excellent. 1000's too but not as grand in comparison.


----------



## earfonia

ericp10 said:


> Yes it can. Or at least I can wear it over ears.


 
  
  


twister6 said:


> Yes it can, but insertion feels deeper with a wire down.
> 
> Btw, I can tell you with certainty that at the current moment I prefer DuoZA over CKR9/CRK10.  Yeah, THAT good for under $80.


 
  
  
 Noted thanks! That's important for me


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Some new discoveries today.
> 
> The big silver/blue one is the Elecom 3570. $15 and should be a budget king for how it sounds. Looks and fits well too.
> 
> The other two are Elecom CH1000 and 2000. 1000 being the smaller one. CKR9 for reference in size comparison. 2000's really sound excellent. 1000's too but not as grand in comparison.


 
  
 Awesome Danny! I'm glad the 3570's are sounding good and that my hype didn't make you waste all of that money   As mentioned, they should improve with some burn in, so looking forward to ongoing impressions.
  
 As far as the 1000's and 2000's are concerned, I'm really looking to your impressions of those as well going forward as well. Thanks for going well beyond the Elecom call and duty!
  
 and p.s. nice pics!


----------



## Leo888

drbluenewmexico said:


> Both the C5 and the E12A are excellent for post DAC bass control and amping  for players or smartphones.  The C5  has more power and is
> more robust for bigger full size headphones.      It makes my Yamaha Pro500s really sing, with textured layers of sound and massive bass.
> it also sounds good for Senn Momentums and other phones   that   are portable. haven't tried it yet with X1s  or 400is but intend to.
> a great amp!
> ...




Thanks for the fast and detail reply drbluenewmexico. Very much appreciated. It really helps narrowing down my choices. Btw, sorry I wasn't clear about the X1. I meant to amp the Fiio X1 and not to power the Philips X1 in case you got me wrong there. Haha. 

So, which in your opinion is a better match with the Duoza since I'll be picking the Duoza pretty soon. Thanks again.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Awesome Danny! I'm glad the 3570's are sounding good and that my hype didn't make you waste all of that money   As mentioned, they should improve with some burn in, so looking forward to ongoing impressions.
> 
> As far as the 1000's and 2000's are concerned, I'm really looking to your impressions of those as well going forward as well. Thanks for going well beyond the Elecom call and duty!
> 
> and p.s. nice pics!



Thanks to you and Nick for informing me and sf for getting me to bite.


----------



## nick n

DannyBai thanks for taking the plunge on those.
  
  I just saw something about that HiRes badging over in an article at Inner Fidelity.
  Seems certain standards do need to be met.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/ces-2015-audio-technica-hi-res-headphones-and-h5050h-headphone-amplifier
  
 My spare 3570 has yet to show, and Wayne has my first one at the moment so I am now without even a chance to reconfirm things on those.  There is one in that lineup also  that is discontinued and *barely* available still ( I made sure to get a spare of it also ), Wayne and/or  SF can fill you in if they feel they are worthy, I suspect they may already have.
  
 Where did you get the 2000 model from? I don't think I will be able to hold off and wait for ebay to start selling them, there's a few  prices from over there, just a matter of the fees and conversion adding up., which is why I am wondering and eagerly waiting any inkling of what you feel on those. No pressure.


----------



## mrmoto050

drbluenewmexico said:


> These DuoZAs are addictive!    I put them in, connected them to my recently burned in E12A  dialed in some JohnnyBlue sets on Soundcloud
> and  next thing know, I'm near the end of  two and a half hour set, dreaming in colour and moving my toes to the music.....just saying they
> could be Dangerous to the linear spacetime mind.   Then i wandered down the kitchen with  em in and whipped up a whole feast not   caring how
> much time it took or effort......and...they keep getting better.....with a full range musical presentation that is ALIVE and makes streaming sources
> sound like music with the harshness in the treble all gone now...and the subbass  now profound and ripping.... Zero Audio, what have you done????


 

 Crap, I just went ahead and bought these from Ace Of Bikes also...Resistance is futile


----------



## DannyBai

I tried reading that article but my phone keeps redirecting to the App Store. 

Both 1000 and 2000 sound really nice and are worthy of owning. They are up there with other earphones with quality big bass. 

I think I know the other Elecom earphone and might have to grab them as well.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> My spare 3570 has yet to show, and Wayne has my first one at the moment *maybe forever* so I am now *and maybe forever *without even a chance to reconfirm things on those.


 
  
 Fixed that for ya!
  
 Oh right, I ordered a pair of the 3570's for myself, so I _suppose_ I could send you back yours one of these days lol!


----------



## DannyBai

Sorry Nick, I got both through Amazon Japan using Tenso. I think around $75 for 1000 and $115 for 2000. Those two plus the 3570 and two packs of eartips came to $27 shipped. 

2000's already have wow'd me.


----------



## DannyBai

Man these 3570's sound awesome too.


----------



## nick n

It sure leaves a healthy distrust of reviewers from Amazon Japan... well even Amazon at times.


----------



## DannyBai

nick n said:


> It sure leaves a healthy distrust of reviewers from Amazon Japan... well even Amazon at times.



Very true.


----------



## lalala6

Okay, so all this talk of Duoza is getting to me. Ordered one, on the way to me now. Fingers crossed! 

Having owned before a bad QC Tenore and a Singolo that failed to impress, didn't give me much confidence in Zero Audio. Hopefully the Duoza will fix that. 

Should be interesting to compare with my CKR9LTD, as they are both dual dynamics.


----------



## bhazard

If the Duoza drops to what, $80 again I may jump. Seems like a quality buy at that price.


----------



## waynes world

lalala6 said:


> Having owned before a bad QC Tenore and a Singolo that failed to impress, didn't give me much confidence in Zero Audio. Hopefully the Duoza will fix that.




+1 brother. But I have a feeling the mighty douza-bolts will restore our faith in all things zero audio!


----------



## Ap616

I stumbled upon this trap song the other day and was kinda baffled but its actually kinda catchy. It could be a somewhat decent bass test track. Any thoughts on it? Lol
[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KKRJpcBcKBw[/VIDEO]


----------



## Exesteils

Wow, I actually calculated that even with shipping, the DuoZas should cost less than $90 if bought during it's ¥88XX price yesterday. Great deal!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the fast and detail reply drbluenewmexico. Very much appreciated. It really helps narrowing down my choices. Btw, sorry I wasn't clear about the X1. I meant to amp the Fiio X1 and not to power the Philips X1 in case you got me wrong there. Haha.
> 
> So, which in your opinion is a better match with the Duoza since I'll be picking the Duoza pretty soon. Thanks again.


 

 I  would go with the E12A and  use it with the   12db  up setting!


----------



## waynes world

exesteils said:


> Wow, I actually calculated that even with shipping, the DuoZas should cost less than $90 if bought during it's ¥88XX price yesterday. Great deal!


 
  
 Yeah, thanks to @Grayson73, I lucked out (which helps, because us Canucks get gouged with exchange). I was close to putting it off until the afternoon, but luckily didn't because that price didn't last long.
  


ap616 said:


> I stumbled upon this trap song the other day and was kinda baffled but its actually kinda catchy. It could be a somewhat decent bass test track. Any thoughts on it? Lol


 
  
 My thoughts were "What the heck am I listening to lol... but hey, sounds pretty cool!". Got me reading up on what "trap music" is all about. Listening to it again


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Yeah, thanks to @Grayson73
> , I lucked out (which helps, because us Canucks get gouged with exchange). I was close to putting it off until the afternoon, but luckily didn't because that price didn't last long.
> 
> 
> My thoughts were "What the heck am I listening to lol... but hey, sounds pretty cool!". Got me reading up on what "trap music" is all about. Listening to it again




Haha, nice Wayne  My words were similar in my head the first time I heard it! I like it though. Sounds better the second time  
I like Trap sometimes if it's relatively clean. Listen to Dum Dee Dum by Keys & Krates(jikay rework) if you get a chance. That song has dope bass!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

lalala6 said:


> Okay, so all this talk of Duoza is getting to me. Ordered one, on the way to me now. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Having owned before a bad QC Tenore and a Singolo that failed to impress, didn't give me much confidence in Zero Audio. Hopefully the Duoza will fix that.
> 
> Should be interesting to compare with my CKR9LTD, as they are both dual dynamics.




I have all faith in Zero Audio, my Tenore are still going almost 2 years later and showing no signs of giving up on me at all. 

I guess there are a few units out there that might be defective tho. 




exesteils said:


> Wow, I actually calculated that even with shipping, the DuoZas should cost less than $90 if bought during it's ¥88XX price yesterday. Great deal!




Such a good deal it was, shame it's back up to the normal price. The only eBay listing has them for £85 + £5 shipping and that's way over what I want to pay.


----------



## vlenbo

lifted andreas said:


> I have all faith in Zero
> 
> 
> I have all faith in ZeroAudio, my Tenore are still going almost 2 years later and showing no signs of giving up on me at all.
> ...






All the more to wait , jk.


It's only in my case. I have money saved up for the pendulumic s1 plust. Dr.blue, you're correct. The money we have at the moment limits our ability to purchase good headphones . I'm selling the eq-5 and re262 soon, so I can get a duoza after the pendulumic


----------



## peter123

vlenbo said:


> All the more to wait , jk.
> 
> 
> It's only in my case. I have money saved up for the pendulumic s1 plust. Dr.blue, you're correct. The money we have at the moment limits our ability to purchase good headphones . *I'm selling the eq-5 and re262 soon, so I can get a duoza after the pendulumic*




Good call, even I caved and sold some stuff for the first time (FiiO E11,E12 and the DT880's) to raise at least some of the money for the first purchases this year (CKR10, X2 and M-stage).


----------



## waynes world

Mikros 90's apparently on sale at 6pm PST from newegg for $39.99:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633514/martin-logan-mikros-90-on-ear-headphones/6120#post_11229656
  
 The 90's originally sold for $300. When they started being heavily discounted a while back, quite a few people got them. And then they went into cult status due to how great they sound (and many people started buying backup pairs or pairs for modding). Their looks may not be for everyone, and frankly I find them a bit uncomfortable after a while (others don't though), but one thing that cannot be denied is how wonderful they sound.
  
 So for $39.99, you really can't go wrong with them.


----------



## LoryWiv

ericp10 said:


> Couple of quick thoughts:
> 
> - Not heavy but the shells are huge. Some might struggle with the fit, but if you fidget around with it a little bit it should work.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, *ericp10. *Sounds promising, I am interested in these for active use for which secure fit and decent isolation are important. Noting your comments re.; size and shallow insertion, would you be concerned about these for gym use?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The DuoZA for gym use is an interesting question, because the Tenore are horrible for gym use, but the Doppio and Bassos were go to gym IEMs for me. Never owned the Singolos, but I figure they were like the Tenore with its pill size?


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> The DuoZA for gym use is an interesting question, because the Tenore are horrible for gym use, but the Doppio and Bassos were go to gym IEMs for me. Never owned the Singolos, but I figure they were like the Tenore with its pill size?


 
  
 I wear the Tpeos H200's to the gym (they isolate the best for me, stay in the ears pretty well, and sound great), but they are not small iems. Judging by twister6's images, the douza's are bigger (or at least they stick out more), so I'm not sure that I personally would feel comfortable wearing them to the gym and scaring all of them pretty girls away. Having said that, if they don't look tooooo goofy, and if they stay in my ears well, and if they isolate well, then they just might work


----------



## doctorjazz

houseofdoom said:


> The DuoZA for gym use is an interesting question, because the Tenore are horrible for gym use, but the Doppio and Bassos were go to gym IEMs for me. Never owned the Singolos, but I figure they were like the Tenore with its pill size?




Everybody has a different fit-I found the Tenore to fit great, good seal, comfortable. The Doppio, which is basically the same shape, but wider and shorter, was never a good fit (as luck would have it, the Doppios are the much better SOUNDING of the two). YMMV


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I wear the Tpeos H200's to the gym (they isolate the best for me, stay in the ears pretty well, and sound great), but they are not small iems. Judging by twister6's images, the douza's are bigger (or at least they stick out more), so I'm not sure that I personally would feel comfortable wearing them to the gym and scaring all of them pretty girls away. Having said that, if they don't look tooooo goofy, and if they stay in my ears well, and if they isolate well, then they just might work




You never now, they might like your big goofy earphones lol


----------



## DannyBai

Jant, 
That Meelec. P1 is retailing for $199. Hope it sounds good. That's competing with the big boys for price.


----------



## jant71

^ There's a vid....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-KLfNb5iXM


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> ^ There's a vid....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-KLfNb5iXM


 
  
 Wow, his nose hair is amazing!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Get them off to |joker| to see what he thinks? He said they were dynamic driver IEMs. Joker is all about the BA IEMs! Hardly any dynamics make his top 10 list (actually hardly any make his top 20), and the ones that do are EX1000, JVCFX850, RE-600/272 are $400+, so not sure I'm taking his word for it when it comes to a dynamic. I'll wait for ericp, twister6, or dannybai for a spot on review of the P1.


----------



## DannyBai

As long as he keeps his ear hairs in check, it's all good. 

I hope Meelec. knocks one out of the park with it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> Get them off to |joker| to see what he thinks? He said they were dynamic driver IEMs. Joker is all about the BA IEMs! Hardly any dynamics make his top 10 list (actually hardly any make his top 20), and the ones that do are EX1000, JVCFX850, RE-600/272 are $400+, so not sure I'm taking his word for it when it comes to a dynamic. I'll wait for ericp, twister6, or dannybai for a spot on review of the P1.


 
  
 He loves dynamics lol
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/yamaha-eph-100/
  
 I currently use one of his recommended dynamic IEMs.


----------



## shotgunshane

jant71 said:


> ^ There's a vid....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-KLfNb5iXM




Did I hear right? 12.1mm driver? Nice.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lifted andreas said:


> He loves dynamics lol
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/yamaha-eph-100/
> 
> I currently use one of his recommended dynamic IEMs.




LOL the EPH100 is old, and he does like the Yamaha and the JVC FXT90, but those are OLD SCHOOL and neither rank that high in his overall scheme. Those are middle of the road. You gotta get much more spendy than that to move high on his list lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

But the Yamaha EPH100 are a fantastic micro driver IEM. As far as micro drivers go, I think only the Monster Miles Davis is better IMHO. The Tenore are up on the list, as well as the S-018.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> LOL the EPH100 is old, and he does like the Yamaha and the JVC FXT90, but those are OLD SCHOOL and neither rank that high in his overall scheme. Those are middle of the road. You gotta get much more spendy than that to move high on his list lol




It's not that old (around 3 years I think) and yet it's one of the best micro driver IEMs in the world. What does that tell ya lol



houseofdoom said:


> But the Yamaha EPH100 are a fantastic micro driver IEM. As far as micro drivers go, I think only the Monster Miles Davis is better IMHO. The Tenore are up on the list, as well as the S-018.




Yeah I own 3 of the best micro drivers in the world. FXT90, EPH100 and Carbo Tenore. However, my EPH100 is the fav by a huge margin. I actually asked joker about micro drivers before I bought my first EPH100 more than 2 years ago. He said it suits my style of music best and after I owned them for about 3 months I was totally on board. 

In my view, every household should have a pair.


----------



## Gee Simpson

houseofdoom said:


> But the Yamaha EPH100 are a fantastic micro driver IEM. As far as micro drivers go, I think only the Monster Miles Davis is better IMHO. The Tenore are up on the list, as well as the S-018.


 

 Don't forget the CKN70! Great little IEM.


----------



## waynes world

lifted andreas said:


> You never now, they might like your big goofy earphones lol


 
  
 Yeah, I guess they might kinda match up nicely with my big guns..


----------



## waynes world

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah I own 3 of the micro drivers in the world. FXT90, EPH100 and Carbo Tenore. However, my EPH100 is the fav by a huge margin. I actually asked joker about micro drivers before I bought my first EPH100 more than 2 years ago. *He said it suits my style of music best *and after I owned them for about 3 months I was totally on board.


 
  
 And what might_ that _style be? 
  
 Damn, I should get me some of them dusty micro drivers! 
  
 Btw, all day I've been going through spotify's "best of" trance albums/tunes. Very cool - love trance and love spotify! I'm still quite addicted to the John 00 Flemming "Global Trance Groove" mixes (all available on soundcloud), which has lead me onto stuff like CID Inc and Hernan Cattaneo etc. Quite the cool odyssey for sure


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> And what might_ that _style be?
> 
> Damn, I should get me some of them dusty micro drivers!
> 
> Btw, all day I've been going through spotify's "best of" trance albums/tunes. Very cool - love trance and love spotify! I'm still quite addicted to the John 00 Flemming "Global Trance Groove" mixes (all available on soundcloud), which has lead me onto stuff like CID Inc and Hernan Cattaneo etc. Quite the cool odyssey for sure


 
  
 Hahha, _japanese rap_ ofc!!
  
 You should, definitely. Before they vanish forever and you never get to experience the sound. 
  
 Thats pretty cool, I've seen J00F play live a couple of times. He's an awesome DJ. You should search for DJ Orkidea and DJ Stigma on SoundClound. Pretty sure it will be your kinda thing...


----------



## Leo888

drbluenewmexico said:


> I  would go with the E12A and  use it with the   12db  up setting!




Thanks for the tip @drbluenewmexico. Will keep that in mind when I audition the E12A. Might want to go up the chain a little but the E12A seems to hang around up there based on what I've read and your opinion of it. Thanks again drbluenewmexico.



gee simpson said:


> Don't forget the CKN70! Great little IEM.




Still have mine. Good for the money except for the cable. It would be better if they have a y configuration rather than j.


----------



## RedJohn456

RIP MY JVC FR201. One side stopped working. Im going to miss it. Can anyone suggest any other JVC models which would be a good upgrade to it? 
  
 I pulled it out of storage to give it a while and I noticed right side cutting out. but man that bass, so delicious. Was a shock coming from Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## B9Scrambler

You could try the FR301. That would probably do the trick


----------



## HouseOfDoom

JVC FR301

http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/jvc-xtreme-xplosives-ha-fr301/


----------



## BGRoberts

gee simpson said:


> Don't forget the CKN70! Great little IEM.


 
 Just "found" my CKN70's.  Listening to the McCartney album out of the X3.
 These do sound better than I remembered.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

bgroberts said:


> Just "found" my CKN70's.  Listening to the McCartney album out of the X3.
> These do sound better than I remembered.




It's probably the X3 more than the CKN70, but they definitely are pretty good.


----------



## mikaveli06

Can anyone do brief comparision of sony a17 or a10 vs dx90. Will be used with iems so power not really concern.


----------



## vladzakhar

mikaveli06 said:


> Can anyone do brief comparision of sony a17 or a10 vs dx90. Will be used with iems so power not really concern.


 
 Briefly, SQ is about the same, except A17 bass has more "body". A17 UI is way better. Sony wins in build quality and "foot print" also. All imho.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I love my A15. Better than my X3. Agree with all ^^^ said up top. Bass is very rich and well rounded in the Sony. Excellent highs too. The 3D imaging is outstanding, and this is where it surpasses the X3. Spacing, imaging, and bass response.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I love my A15. Better than my X3. Agree with all ^^^ said up top. Bass is very rich and well rounded in the Sony. Excellent highs too. The 3D imaging is outstanding, and this is where it surpasses the X3. Spacing, imaging, and bass response.


 
 How are the FX750? My pair is coming soon


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> How are the FX750? My pair is coming soon




The FX750 have spoiled me rotten. I can't really use my other IEMs. When I do, I notice all the things the FX750 does better, and without that 3D imaging, just can't keep up, so I love my FX750 because they do pretty much everything extremely well, and the world class timbre has to be experienced to truly know just how deep and detailed these can be? You will love yours above all your other IEMs.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> The FX750 have spoiled me rotten. I can't really use my other IEMs. When I do, I notice all the things the FX750 does better, and without that 3D imaging, just can't keep up, so I love my FX750 because they do pretty much everything extremely well, and the world class timbre has to be experienced to truly know just how deep and detailed these can be? You will love yours above all your other IEMs.


 
 DHL Express are going crazy with my fx750 lol
  
 http://i.imgur.com/RqxpdHr.jpg?1
  
  
  
 I am not going with high expectations towards these tbh. I think they might be too bright sounding for me, but I hope I will be surprised.


----------



## mikaveli06

vladzakhar said:


> Briefly, SQ is about the same, except A17 bass has more "body". A17 UI is way better. Sony wins in build quality and "foot print" also. All imho.







houseofdoom said:


> I love my A15. Better than my X3. Agree with all ^^^ said up top. Bass is very rich and well rounded in the Sony. Excellent highs too. The 3D imaging is outstanding, and this is where it surpasses the X3. Spacing, imaging, and bass response.


wow that seals it then. I was willing to give up a little sq for going with smaller size, but if it matches dx90 atleast with imaging and soundstage ill be very happy


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> I love my A15. Better than my X3. Agree with all ^^^ said up top. Bass is very rich and well rounded in the Sony. Excellent highs too. The 3D imaging is outstanding, and this is where it surpasses the X3. Spacing, imaging, and bass response.




Does it have a dedicated amp like the x3? Also, is it in the same price range and has a micro SD card slot?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lifted andreas said:


> Does it have a dedicated amp like the x3? Also, is it in the same price range and has a micro SD card slot?




It has an internal amp, but not one as powerful as the X3, and yes it has an SD slot.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> DHL Express are going crazy with my fx750 lol
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RqxpdHr.jpg?1
> 
> ...




There is nothing bright about these. The timbre is something I can't truly explain, so you have to hear for yourself. This is not some sloppy budget treble like the Ostry, nor is it some BA type treble either. It's this fine, well presented, non sibilant, and clear treble. Hulking bass that's never overbearing or sloppy. Gorgeous mids. Just wait...and be amazed.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mikaveli06 said:


> wow that seals it then. I was willing to give up a little sq for going with smaller size, but if it matches dx90 atleast with imaging and soundstage ill be very happy



Imaging and soundstage are a huge selling point for me, along with that bass. That bass.


----------



## earfonia

gee simpson said:


> Don't forget the CKN70! Great little IEM.







bgroberts said:


> Just "found" my CKN70's.  Listening to the McCartney album out of the X3.
> These do sound better than I remembered.




Do you guys find the CKN70 bright sounding? 

I have CKN70, quite bright for my taste. Very nice for classical, but i cannot use it for vocal and pop.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> It has an internal amp, but not one as powerful as the X3, and yes it has an SD slot.




Really? Wow I looked it up on Amazon and there's nothing about SD card slot. It's almost £180 a well which makes it more expensive than an X3.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lifted andreas said:


> Really? Wow I looked it up on Amazon and there's nothing about SD card slot. It's almost £180 a well which makes it more expensive than an X3.




The X3 is also 5x or more larger than the A15, and the screen is comparable, with comparable resolution, but better UI, EQ, soundstage, and imaging with the A15, so I feel the extra cost for the size and portability alone is worth it...oh and the 35 hours of FLAC and 50 hours of MP3 play is simply unbeatable for travel.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I like the CKR's but don't love them anymore. The Duoza's sound isn't as forced and is less thick. Layering is apparent on the Duoza and is very airy. Treble is incredible. Voices have more treble air and doesn't sound as thick as CKR's. Bass is actually quite tight and has more sub-bass reach and again sounds less thick than CKR's. I'd pick the Duoza over the CKR's. Also has a less fatiguing sound over the FX850.


 
  
 You know, reading stuff like this makes me spazztically click "reload" on my tenso page until the douza's show up there from amazon for shipment to me me me! I want them NOW lol!


----------



## mrmoto050

lifted andreas said:


> Really? Wow I looked it up on Amazon and there's nothing about SD card slot. It's almost £180 a well which makes it more expensive than an X3.


 

@Lifted Andreas scroll down to the bottom of page, Sony has a brochure and specification sheet.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> You know, reading stuff like this makes me spazztically click "reload" on my tenso page until the douza's show up there from amazon for shipment to me me me! I want them NOW lol!


 
  
 As I said before, they are THAT good!  DuoZA and Titan 1 just got elevated to the top of my preference list.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I want the DuoZA


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> As I said before, they are THAT good!  DuoZA and Titan 1 just got elevated to the top of my preference list.




So...if I can't buy both. Which one should I buy ?


----------



## DannyBai

Duoza is my favorite ZA and dual dynamic.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Duoza is my favorite ZA and dual dynamic.


 

 ^
 Welp from shilly twisty's spazzes one might even think they are mo' better than his Dita's. LMAO : O


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> As I said before, they are THAT good!  DuoZA and Titan 1 just got elevated to the top of my preference list.


 
  
 Yes, what you have said so far about them is also contributing greatly to my douza-spazz, especially since we seem to have similar sonic preferences. 
  
 So ppazz on I say!


----------



## twister6

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> Welp from shilly twisty's spazzes one might even think they are mo' better than his Dita's. LMAO : O


 
  
 Different category...  [edited]


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> So...if I can't buy both. Which one should I buy ?


 
 Both, sorry about your wallet !


----------



## Whitigir

mrmoto050 said:


> Both, sorry about your wallet !




Honestly, i will keep both in mind. I am kinda satisfied with T2 for now.....until either of those two are cheap and on prime zone hehehe.


----------



## mrmoto050

whitigir said:


> Honestly, i will keep both in mind. I am kinda satisfied with T2 for now.....until either of those two are cheap and on prime zone hehehe.


 
 @ Whitigir I've been listening to the T2's all day love um. I ordered the Duoza's though.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> So...if I can't buy both. Which one should I buy ?


 
  
 DuoZA is warm, revealing/detailed, excellent bass resolution, wide open, and in category of CKR9/10 (I'm honestly starting to like it more than CKR10).
  
 Titan 1 with it's single dynamic (titanium covered diaphragm) driver has a very unique tuning that sounds like a 3-way hybrid with a tight deep crunchy bass and clear/bright/detailed upper mids/treble (though a bit on a colder revealing side).  Awesome 3D airy soundstage and very impressive layering/separation of instruments and vocals.  BUT, 2 important factors to consider: 1) they have a sort of a hybrid housing with semi-earbud design and a shallow nozzle, and if you require deep in-ear insertion these might not give you a good enough seal (works perfectly for me, though), 2) very noticeable leakage of a sound, literally like semi-open cans - huge plus to assist in 3D staging, but poor isolation and not much privacy (my wife just told me to get off the couch because I'm blasting my music too loud lol!!!).


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> 2) very noticeable leakage of a sound, literally like semi-open cans - huge plus to assist in 3D staging, but poor isolation and not much privacy (*my wife just told me to get off the couch because I'm blasting my music too loud lol!!!*).


 
  
 LOL! You got them Titan's on my radar though!


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> LOL! You got them Titan's on my radar though!


 
  
 Yeah, H20 and Brooko likes them too, I completely agree with their review.  Will be writing mine in a day or two.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> Duoza is my favorite ZA and dual dynamic.




You really want to make wayne cry with anticipation? Lol


----------



## sfwalcer

twister6 said:


> Different category...  [edited]


 

 ^
 Bro you do know this is the inter-webs right??? There is no such thing as "edited". So don't be spreadin' false rumors like* $OME FLAG$CHIIT COMP I$ BEHIND THE DESIGN/TUNING OF THE NEW MEE FLAGSHIP!!! *Or you shillin' license might get revoked. 
  
 Who am i kidding this IS the inter-webs, so Steve Jobs probably designed that new Mee iem. : P


----------



## sfwalcer

Back to the Ya'Duo'Za talk. So would they be considered as.....
  
 This?

  
  
 This??

  
  
 This???
... sound signature wise??? :  )
  
 OR THIS!!!??? O.O


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Yeah, H20 and Brooko likes them too, I completely agree with their review.  Will be writing mine in a day or two.


 
  
 Oh oh, Brooko, the A71 arch nemesis lol!


----------



## DannyBai

Mix of two and three.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Mix of two and three.


 
  
 Works for me


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Mix of two and three.


 
  
 +


waynes world said:


> Works for me


 
 ^
 C'mon i ain't three years old meng, there is no such thing as Santa Claus!!! That mixture would make it BEYOND PERFECTION!!! Three was near perfection as is you greedy SOBs. : P
  
 Alright i am officially hyped for dem Ya'Duo'Za's now and just hope it don't turn out to be a Meduoza if you knowhatimeng. 
  
 More importantly AM MAD DISAPPOINT THAT NO ONE PICKED THE LAST PIC!!! :  (
  
 TOO GANGSTA'!!!


----------



## Cagin

DuoZa looks like #4, but hope it sounds like #3 with the tan of #2. 
 Hey SF, don't you think they lack the pizzaz of the mikros 90?


----------



## sfwalcer

cagin said:


> DuoZa looks like #4, but hope it sounds like #3 with the tan of #2.
> Hey SF, don't you think they lack the pizzaz of the mikros 90?


 

 ^
 LMAO have we met before??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Speakin' of dem Logan 90's i currently have 4 sets in my possession. 3 with custom mod different tuning and one stock form. But there is only one winner sadly. : P
  
 Oh and d'yammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm da' new Loopie album is nice!!!
  
 Lupe is BACK!!! DAT PRODUCTION VALUE IS OFF DA' CHAIN YO'!!! Smooth from start to fin.....nishing.


----------



## vlenbo

Sorry to interrupt the flow of the conversation, but I just completed the review of the thinksound on1.
  
 I will update the review for spelling, grammar, and word choice errors. If anyone is curious about the thinksound on1's SQ, please take a gander at it. 
  
  
 It competes well against the ath-msr7s.


----------



## ozkan

How does Tenore sound compared to IM70?


----------



## Whitigir

ozkan said:


> How does Tenore sound compared to IM70?




Im70 is different than tenore ....apple to organge. But i should not assume anything.


----------



## peter123

whitigir said:


> Im70 is warmer, mids, mid-high are dimmer where as tenore is brighter, mids, mid-high stands out more. I only say this due to assumption of my s-018 which has similar sound to the tenore.
> 
> I would say im70 differ from tenore or s-018 altogether. What is your mood ?




Do I understand correctly that you're comparing two IEM's but you only own one of them?


----------



## Whitigir

peter123 said:


> Do I understand correctly that you're comparing two IEM's but you only own one of them?





Should not assume, should i ?


----------



## Wokei

From headfi posting guidelines

Reviews and Impressions

Please don't recommend or post reviews of equipment you don't own or otherwise don't have a reasonable amount of familiarity with. You wouldn't recommend someone a car you've never driven or suggest someone live in a country you haven't been to, so recommending headphones and equipment you haven't owned or used is unhelpful. Even if you've seen the same comments about something from a dozen members, save discussion of that if you're intending to buy it yourself. Likewise, People use the reviews in the Head Gear section to decide what product to buy, and brief impressions or comments by people who don't own a product (or at least haven't had it in their possession for a sufficient amount of time) are unhelpful.

Likewise, please avoid trashing equipment you haven't used or aren't familiar with. Having doubts about something you see in a design is fair enough, but to quote Robert Pirsig: "The test of the machine is the satisfaction it gives you. There isn't any other test. If the machine produces tranquility, it's right. If it disturbs you it's wrong until either the machine or your mind is changed." So remember that you can derive satisfaction from listening with any audio gear as much from your appreciation of the design (whether how it looks or how it measures) as much as how it reproduces music. No method of appreciation is "wrong".


----------



## Whitigir

wokei said:


> From headfi posting guidelines
> 
> Reviews and Impressions
> 
> ...




That was why i said i only assumed it. I though them both has a very different sound signatures, then i assumed using the most similar pair to assume and to tell him the differences are. I was not trying any indepth comparisions. But since trying to tell different signatures are also wrong. I edited the post. Again, it wasnt any recommendations, reviews or impressions.

My appologizes


----------



## HouseOfDoom

The Tenore is very smooth. The treble is very rolled off, with bass that is quite articulate, but lacks punch or impact. Mids are silky smooth, non sibilant, and maybe a bit forward. They is no brightness at all. The Tenore, despite the smoothness, can really present lots of details, has excellent instrument separation, and a crazy wide soundstage. This has been revelatory for some, and a huge disappointment to others. 

As for commenting on IEMs you don't have, it's done all the time. It's called basing it off of IMPRESSIONS AND REVIEWS. When those impressions start to repeat themselves and match the majority, then it's safe to say that's the majority opinion, and you can make a fair comparison based on that. 

and Ozkan has been here for years, he should be the LAST person asking for a comparison between the IM70 and Tenore. Both are fairly old product, I'm pretty sure he's asked for that comparison before (or something close, like between Tenore and IM50). It's like Mackem asking what IEM he should buy to replace his Bassos that died 2 years ago lol  He asks that same question once a month.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> The Tenore is very smooth. The treble is very rolled off, with bass that is quite articulate, but lacks punch or impact. Mids are silky smooth, non sibilant, and maybe a bit forward. They is no brightness at all. The Tenore, despite the smoothness, can really present lots of details, has excellent instrument separation, and a crazy wide soundstage. This has been revelatory for some, and a huge disappointment to others.
> 
> As for commenting on IEMs you don't have, it's done all the time. It's called basing it off of IMPRESSIONS AND REVIEWS. When those impressions start to repeat themselves and match the majority, then it's safe to say that's the majority opinion, and you can make a fair comparison based on that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I suspect everything in your house is brand new, made in 2015 already?
  
 Seriously dude, what do you have against stuff made 4-5 years ago? A lot of it is actually better than most of the crap being churned out today!


----------



## ozkan

houseofdoom said:


> The Tenore is very smooth. The treble is very rolled off, with bass that is quite articulate, but lacks punch or impact. Mids are silky smooth, non sibilant, and maybe a bit forward. They is no brightness at all. The Tenore, despite the smoothness, can really present lots of details, has excellent instrument separation, and a crazy wide soundstage. This has been revelatory for some, and a huge disappointment to others.
> 
> As for commenting on IEMs you don't have, it's done all the time. It's called basing it off of IMPRESSIONS AND REVIEWS. When those impressions start to repeat themselves and match the majority, then it's safe to say that's the majority opinion, and you can make a fair comparison based on that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope, I'm asking this or any other close comparison questions for the first time. I thought the time to replace my IEM has come and I wanted to try,hear something different and better. You know we can easily get bored and want to hear or try another stuff in this hobby.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lifted andreas said:


> I suspect everything in your house is brand new, made in 2015 already?
> 
> Seriously dude, what do you have against stuff made 4-5 years ago? A lot of it is actually better than most of the crap being churned out today!




Because the newer stuff is getting better and better, and leaving that old stuff in the dust. i.e. DUOZA, Sony Z5, FX850-750, Fidue product, ect....that's not to say some old stuff doesn't sound awesome, because it does, but the stuff the last year or so IS better than the stuff 3-4 years ago.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

ozkan said:


> Nope, I'm asking this or any other close comparison questions for the first time. I thought the time to replace my IEM has come and I wanted to try,hear something different and better. You know we can easily get bored and want to hear or try another stuff in this hobby.




+1! Boredom with gear sets in fast, and can be a burden lol


----------



## mrmoto050

wokei said:


> From headfi posting guidelines
> 
> Reviews and Impressions
> 
> ...


 

 +5


----------



## raybone0566

wokei said:


> From headfi posting guidelines
> 
> Reviews and Impressions
> 
> ...


Thank you, I couldn't agree with you more. It's unfair to both the product and potential buyers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> Because the newer stuff is getting better and better, and leaving that old stuff in the dust. i.e. DUOZA, Sony Z5, FX850-750, Fidue product, ect....that's not to say some old stuff doesn't sound awesome, because it does, but the stuff the last year or so IS better than the stuff 3-4 years ago.




Some of it is better yes. 

However, not every manufacturer aims to reproduce the sound signature of their older models. Neither do the new manufacturer models copy the sound signature of another manufacturer. That's why a lot of people will still prefer and buy IEMs which were released 4-5 years ago. Some prefer to stick with one model for 2-3 years if not more.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have(had? Not always able to find stuff in the older headphone draw) both, not home now,try to get to it today or tomorrow. My take from memory is that while I found the soundstage of the Tenore mind blowing at first, the blanching of tonal color soon had me leaving them unused and me preferring others. The IM70, on the other hand, has nice rich tone, solid bass (it's an AT, after all), and I still pull them out at times(when I can find them, lol)


----------



## encoreAC

The Tenore get better the longer you use them. It took me almost 2 months to actually like them and now they are one of my favorites.
  
 On the other hand I got disappointed with every single one of my Chinese hype phones. There is literally not a single Chinese phone, which I feel comfortable with.
  
 That is why I much prefer to buy from Japanese brands than from Chinese ones nowadays.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> There is nothing bright about these. The timbre is something I can't truly explain, so you have to hear for yourself. This is not some sloppy budget treble like the Ostry, nor is it some BA type treble either. It's this fine, well presented, non sibilant, and clear treble. Hulking bass that's never overbearing or sloppy. Gorgeous mids. Just wait...and be amazed.


 
  
 Glad to hear this. I was ready to get disappointed haha, but now I will just see how I will like them.


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> The Tenore get better the longer you use them. It took me almost 2 months to actually like them and now they are one of my favorites.
> 
> On the other hand I got disappointed with every single one of my Chinese hype phones. There is literally not a single Chinese phone, which I feel comfortable with.
> 
> That is why I much prefer to buy from Japanese brands than from Chinese ones nowadays.




LOL, I feel just the other way around: pretty disappointed in the Tenores and still haven't found a IEM that outshines the Havi B3's for my preferences after owing them for more than a year. Just shows that YMMV


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> LOL, I feel just the other way around: pretty disappointed in the Tenores and still haven't found a IEM that outshines the Havi B3's for my preferences after owing them for more than a year. Just shows that YMMV


 
 I actually tried to give my pair of Havi a chance yesterday again with a wide different set of tips. Sadly with no success. The soundsig of them is far too bright for my taste and the Bass was just a little bit too weak =(
  
 I wish you good luck on your further journey.


----------



## doctorjazz

That's why there isn't 1 headphone sound sig/brand out there, different strokes,and so on and so on and scooby dooby dooby...


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> I actually tried to give my pair of Havi a chance yesterday again with a wide different set of tips. Sadly with no success. The soundsig of them is far too bright for my taste and the Bass was just a little bit too weak =(
> 
> I wish you good luck on your further journey.




Thank you 




doctorjazz said:


> That's why there isn't 1 headphone sound sig/brand out there, different strokes,and so on and so on and scooby dooby dooby...




True, and thank God for that


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> That's why there isn't 1 headphone sound sig/brand out there, different strokes,and so on and so on and scooby dooby dooby...


 
  
 +1
  
 Everyone prefers different IEMs, doesnt matter whether new or old.


----------



## mdiogofs

Absolutely, if they're not discontinued.


----------



## doctorjazz

mdiogofs said:


> Absolutely, if they're not discontinued.




Actually, ESPECIALLY if they are discontinued...on the deal's thread
Originally Posted by alpha421 View Post

60% off Audeo‏ at earphonesolutions. Code AU50

PF232- $239.60
PF022 - $39.60
PFE111 - $60

The 232's sold for $600, I got them holiday sale about $300, that is crazy cheap, great sounding and incredibly comfortable imo (ymmv, in keeping with the above). Man, that's not out of the range of some of the other headphones that are hot on this site (the 111, at $60, is also crazy good). I don't know what will happen, but, so far, these have been on "forever discontinued" track, like the ML Mikros. I'm really happy with them at the $300 price, would consider a back up pair at the price. Probably time limited price...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> PF232- $239.60
> 
> The 232's sold for $600, I got them holiday sale about $300, that is crazy cheap, great sounding and incredibly comfortable imo (ymmv, in keeping with the above). Man, that's not out of the range of some of the other headphones that are hot on this site (the 111, at $60, is also crazy good). I don't know what will happen, but, so far, these have been on "forever discontinued" track, like the ML Mikros. I'm really happy with them at the $300 price, would consider a back up pair at the price. Probably time limited price...


 
  
 But, but but boooooooooo... they are double BA's, _not_ double dynamics - only DD's rate!


----------



## doctorjazz

They do bass great, a criticism of BA's usually. And, unlike most of the newer iems with weirdly shaped chambers and shallow fit that I can't get a comfortable fit and decent seal with, these these isolate great and are forget-they're-in comfortable.


----------



## Gandasaputra

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, ESPECIALLY if they are discontinued...on the deal's thread
> Originally Posted by alpha421 View Post
> 
> PF022 - $39.60


 
  
 MY GOD that 022 is priced at 40 bucks. So cheap and its performance is very good for the price. Well, you need to buy the grey filter and you'd get the most satisfying analytic sound ever.


----------



## DannyBai

Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.


----------



## encoreAC

dannybai said:


> Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.


 
 Damn, sounds not good.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.




Ah that sucks dude. 

Sounds like ZA QC is still not up to par.


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.


 

 ^
 Dood just don't move the earpiece around while music is on to get rid of the driverflex/ get proper seal. You know what happened to the TE05's last tyme. LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good that it was able to fix itself at the end but still........  a bit concerning to say the least.
  
 Zero Audio with driverflex is a no no for me. :  (


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.


 
  
 Got a very rare driver flex with my right earpiece and only when using spiral dots (perhaps air seal is too tight causing such vacuum effect?).


----------



## DannyBai

I am using spiral dots too. It's back working again so hopefully that'll be the only incident.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

anyone tried the fostex te-07 ? http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOACS-45074


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Finally


----------



## Lifted Andreas

hairyheadmara said:


> Finally




Looking nice and big.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Yes they are big, very big, as big as Doppio but about twice longer.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

But a big sound that rivals the FX850!!! Or so it's been whispered...


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> But a big sound that rivals the FX850!!! Or so it's been whispered...


 
  
 And even with only one driver working, it will still rival the fx750's.












  
 Seriously Danny, I hope - we all hope - that it was just a blip. Please be a blip!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> And even with only one driver working, it will still rival the fx750's.
> h34r:
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO HA! No...the FX750 are...built damn swell!! lol  Unlike those Zer...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, was a nasty day, no long dog walks, but, attaching some links of (what I think is) fun listening...but both kinda long, you'll need some time to get through them

1st, the shorter one, a mixtape of 1 note guitar solos that I find really fun (ymmv, as we like to say)
http://bridgetownrecords.bandcamp.com/album/one-note-mixtape

Next, a 3 hour show from WFMU's Ken Freedman, all dedicated to Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody...

http://wfmu.org/playlists/shows/52500

(I truly don't expect anyone to listen to the 2nd, hardly anyone to the first, but they are fun)


----------



## Gee Simpson

earfonia said:


> Do you guys find the CKN70 bright sounding?
> 
> I have CKN70, quite bright for my taste. Very nice for classical, but i cannot use it for vocal and pop.




Compared to my IM70 (which I think you have) yes, they are bright but I'm not sensitive to sibilance so the highs weren't a problem for me.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Hey guys, has anyone tried Master & Dynamic's ME03 IEMs? If not, then let me say this: They. Sound. Amazing.
  
 Now, I know I really don't have a very convincing opinion around here (at least compared to you guys) but these really are amazing. They have a rather warm tonality, are nicely balanced, and have a remarkable soundstage.They easily beat my Brainwavz R3 and are qulooking to dethrone my FAD Heaven II as my all-time favourite IEM. The ME03 has been with me for less than an hour and already I'm *very* impressed. 
  
 Of course, as these are very early impressions, I'm sure my hype will wear off tomorrow, but we'll see if these are an exception.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

thatbeatsguy said:


> Hey guys, has anyone tried Master & Dynamic's ME03 IEMs? If not, then let me say this: They. Sound. Amazing.
> 
> Now, I know I really don't have a very convincing opinion around here (at least compared to you guys) but these really are amazing. They have a rather warm tonality, are nicely balanced, and have a remarkable soundstage.They easily beat my Brainwavz R3 and are qulooking to dethrone my FAD Heaven II as my all-time favourite IEM. The ME03 has been with me for less than an hour and already I'm *very* impressed.
> 
> Of course, as these are very early impressions, I'm sure my hype will wear off tomorrow, but we'll see if these are an exception.




You are responsible for the Xaiomi Pistons hype that lasted forever, so you have an opinion that is heard and sways lol


----------



## jelt2359

houseofdoom said:


> You are responsible for the Xaiomi Pistons hype that lasted forever, so you have an opinion that is heard and sways lol




In the right country (aka China and many places in Asia), the brand "Xiaomi” sells itself. They're known as the most efficient and effective copiers (and ruthless underpricers) around, which make Xiaomi anythings a great fit for this thread 

That's of course not to say that the Pistons didn't need to be auditioned and approved! This is head-fi after all- we trust our own ears. Just saying, the hype surrounding that specific company is pretty big all on its own.


----------



## Grayson73

houseofdoom said:


> Get them off to |joker| to see what he thinks? He said they were dynamic driver IEMs. Joker is all about the BA IEMs! Hardly any dynamics make his top 10 list (actually hardly any make his top 20), and the ones that do are EX1000, JVCFX850, RE-600/272 are $400+, so not sure I'm taking his word for it when it comes to a dynamic. I'll wait for ericp, twister6, or dannybai for a spot on review of the P1.


 
 Where did he review the FX850?


----------



## Grayson73

houseofdoom said:


> The Tenore is very smooth. The treble is very rolled off, with bass that is quite articulate, but *lacks punch or impact*. Mids are silky smooth, non sibilant, and maybe a bit forward.


 
  
 I don't hear that at all.  I find the Tenore punching hard (kick drum).  However, I read before that there are many variations of Tenore so who knows if we have the same one.


----------



## Grayson73

hairyheadmara said:


> Finally


 
  
 What are they still doing in box?  Hurry up and take them out and let us know your impressions


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Oh man, I'd love to give you guys my first impression on this phones but I'm just speechless from what I'm hearing, in a good way of course.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

hairyheadmara said:


> Oh man, I'd love to give you guys my first impression on this phones but I'm just speechless from what I'm hearing, in a good way of course.




This is just elevating the myth...the legend...the DuoZA.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> You are responsible for the Xaiomi Pistons hype that lasted forever, so you have an opinion that is heard and sways lol


 
 Nahh, it isn't really like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But honestly, I think the initial hype has dulled down a bit. It still easily matches up against my Heaven 2, though, which currently is my favorite all-time IEM. I don't have the camera with me, though, so I'll probably take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## MuZo2

Are there picture how DuoZA looks in ears. Do they stick outside a lot?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

muzo2 said:


> Are there picture how DuoZA looks in ears. Do they stick outside a lot?




Yeah, someone posted some a few pages back.


----------



## twister6

muzo2 said:


> Are there picture how DuoZA looks in ears. Do they stick outside a lot?




I did here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-first-look-at-the-zero-audio-duoza-iems-by-ericp10-page-1817/27735#post_11226908


----------



## Dsnuts

I think they look cool sticking out of the ears. Makes you look like a sound geek, in a cool way.


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Duoza's are really awesome sounding and that's a good price.  Imagine, I paid $180 for the FX650 and close to $400 for the FX850.  Consider that when you look at the current price of the FX850.


 
  
 How does the Duoza compare to the FX650?


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> How does the Duoza compare to the FX650?



I'd say better overall. Bass has less mid-bass, vocals sound more realistic and treble sounds smoother also. Definitely an airier sound and has better instrument separation.


----------



## ericp10

Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line. Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line. Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!


 
  
 Are the Rain2, Duoza, and Titan 1 all good without amp?
  
 Man, when you update your sig with all these, a lot of the old IEMs are gonna fall out


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line. Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!


 
  
 Got two things in the mail today. I'll see your Titan-1 and raise you one Pioneer


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Are the Rain2, Duoza, and Titan 1 all good without amp?
> 
> Man, when you update your sig with all these, a lot of the old IEMs are gonna fall out


 
  
  
 Yes, they all sound good without an amp. The old ones won't stop being great. Some might just get pushed off the room because there's no room, but some of these are equal in quality. It's just that one earphone may do something better than another earphone.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Got two things in the mail today. I'll see your Titan-1 and raise you one Pioneer


 
  
  
 That Pioneer looks snazzy, sir! lol


----------



## jant71

Titan-1 isn't that much better sounding either! Out of the box at least 
  
 Good luck with yours sir!!
  
 Love the Titan01 case!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Titan-1 isn't that much better sounding either! Out of the box at least
> 
> Good luck with yours sir!!
> 
> Love the Titan01 case!


 
  
  
 Well I'm not a fan of the Pioneer house sound. I heard the one dweaver loves and it did nothing for me. Maybe the one you have is different. But this Titan 1 isn't bad out of the box. I still need to hear where it's going though. Right now it's spacious and and nice details. It also has several sound holes which I think is helping spread that sound.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Got two things in the mail today. I'll see your Titan-1 and raise you one Pioneer




And still smaller than the ckr9s. 


Enjoy them jant, i am also enjoying some products myself. I didnt expect them to arrive today. Will post some pics as well.



ericp10 said:


> Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line. Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!



Nice, enjoy them eric!


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Well I'm not a fan of the Pioneer house sound. I heard the one dweaver loves and it did nothing for me. Maybe the one you have is different. But this Titan 1 isn't bad out of the box. I still need to hear where it's going though. Right now it's spacious and and nice details. It also has several sound holes which I think is helping spread that sound.


 
 Maybe they have more treble as the DJE are 22,000 and these are 26,000. Esp. with bassier sounding tips the DUNU and Pioneer have quite close general signatures, both spacious, even sounding, and detailed yet smooth( I have little to no adjustment period between them when A/B-ing). Of course both fit shallow for me. I can see the Pioneer fitting deeper with bigger ears and the bass being more dominant whilst the Dunu is still a short tube shallow phone for most.
  


vlenbo said:


> And still smaller than the ckr9s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not with those clips. They tower over the CKR in overall size...


 Dunu runs in fear...GODZILLA!!


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Not sure if anyone else gets driver flex with their Duoza but my left earpiece went dead on me so I tried moving the cable and nothing. Then I popped them back in and I got driver flex in the left ear and started working again.


 
  
 Any further issues Danny?
  
 Quote:


ericp10 said:


> Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. *The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line.* Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!


 
  
 I'd be afraid of them being over the line for me. Looking forward to your ongoing impressions! I certainly see that there is quite the following for them already...
  


jant71 said:


> Not with those clips. They tower over the CKR in overall size...
> 
> Dunu runs in fear...GODZILLA!!


 
  
 Wow, they make my M200's feel a bit less self-conscious lol


----------



## DannyBai

Still get driver flex Wayne but everything is working fine so far.


----------



## jant71

Separated at birth???...
  
 DUNU Titan-1 carry case
  

  
 and
  

  
 Iriver L player
  
  
 Hmmmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Titan-1 with Philips 3580 tips is best so far. Length gives a bit more forward vocals and there is a great balance of the bright sound and the warm sound with a nice level of detail.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Ut Oh! The Duoza may have a competitor when it comes to spaciousness and sound quality. I need a lot more time to get my head around this earphone here! It's a single driver but it sound like a freakin' hybrid! Clarity is phenomenal out of the box. And the bass is on point in the Titan 1. It's brighter than the Duoza, but I wouldn't call Titan 1 an overly bright earphone. The highs are pushing the threshold of what I would normally find too harsh, yet it is not stepping over the line. Anyway, I need more time,with the Titan 1, but out of the box we have another winner fellas. Rain2, Duoza and now this Titan 1. The approximately $100 earphones have a sound quality we couldn't even imagine hearing at that price range five years ago. More (real) hype!!!


 

 Oh No,  Eric, these will keep you up all night!!!! lol...happy listening  I'm   waiting on some 3570s from china , and enjoying
 the Duozas beyond belief. Hope the Rain2 go back on sale, as i love the think sound house sound....


----------



## vlenbo

dannybai said:


> Still get driver flex Wayne but everything is working fine so far.


 
  
 That's unfortunate. Will wait for more people to chime in on the driver flex problem.


jant71 said:


> Separated at birth???...
> 
> DUNU Titan-1 carry case
> 
> ...


 
 Hahahaha, that's pretty coincidental.
  
 I hope I can get that DUNU for review as well.
  
 For now though, I'm happy with this product.
  
  

  
 Beautiful, smaller than the ckr9s, similar sound sig, but surprisingly slightly more refined. (less bass emphasis and not much rumble though, unfortunately.)
  
 Nicely detailed and warm, also has the timbre of the company's woody version, but slightly better.
  
 You guys should get this when you can. Help the company out. They deserve it... Be careful with this model though, it's open back.
  
 Expect bad isolation, but I do hear decent isolation with the volume up.
  
  
 Just as much as thinksound.
  
 Also, a preview for the extra pictures in the thinksound on1 review of mine.
  
  

  
 Turned out to be a bad picture, but I have extras. Going to re-edit my review though, since I think it's lackluster to my first one.


----------



## jant71

Stuff looks good vlenbo


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So what is that IEM?


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Stuff looks good vlenbo


 

  
 Thanks Jant! 
  
 At the moment, they're having a special on this in-ear for $35 in India, but it's too bad they can't ship it to other countries. Might need to get a third party shipping service...
  
 Quote:


houseofdoom said:


> So what is that IEM?


 
 It's called the Signature Acoustics O-16 Live! Metal in-ear monitor.
  

 It's from their elemental in-ear series. They have tuned this well. I have to agree with a reviewer who posted this, http://www.head-fi.org/t/751215/new-2015-signature-acoustics-o-16-live-review-setting-the-stage
  
  
 He says that the vocals may sound unnatural at times. To be honest, this does happen sometimes with some recordings. I cannot get a grasp of the vocals, at least in terms of imaging. The ckr9s does it better in this regard, but can be spicy for people and too forward. The signature acoustics manages to keep the 5khz region fixed, 6khz a bit emphasized, and treble slightly more emphasized without any peaks *I'm looking at you MSR7!*


----------



## Selenium

Signature Acoustics O16 Live. I think.


----------



## vlenbo

selenium said:


> Signature Acoustics O16 Live. I think.



Correct, and it definitely sticks true to its word.


I've heard one earphone that is slightly wider in soundstage than this in-ear (The H3s are just slightly, ever slightly wider), but this in-ear is definitely wide in soundstage.


I couldn't notice it because the stock tips were pretty bad. The small hole that the tips had messed up with my fit, causing more than enough bass to enter, and murky mids to appear. 

Though to be honest, it isn't as wide as I hoped for an open back design. The earlier posted review isn't exactly wrong, but I don't hear it as wide as he may describe it. However, it is definitely wider than the usual earphone at this price range, and can manage to compete against a $300 earphone with a wide stage. Take note, I'm only talking about the stage.

Then again, he hears live recordings. I'm not much of a fan for those, but I'll give those live songs a chance.


----------



## gikigill

I listened to the O16 in November 2013 in Kolkata, India while it was in the earliest development stage and my first comment was that they sounded
  
 more like headphones than IEMs.
  
 They had a metal shell and a transparent cable and I begged the owner of the Signature Acoustics to let me buy them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The maker of these is an airline pilot BTW.


----------



## Whitigir

How is Duoza compared to fx750 ? I compared two measurements between fx750-850. It look like 750 has better mid, and more extension than 850 has better bass but less mid quality and extensions....can anyone compare those two please ? It it is what I read from those maps, then Fx750 will be more fun and sexy than fx850 more analytical ?


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> How is Duoza compared to fx750 ? I compared two measurements between fx750-850. It look like 750 has better mid, and more extension than 850 has better bass but less mid quality and extensions....can anyone compare those two please ? It it is what I read from those maps, then Fx750 will be more fun and sexy than fx850 more analytical ?


 
  
Both the FX750 and the FX850 are faaaaar from being analytical from what I read about them. Both are beasts with a powerful presentation of bass and treble.
  
The Duoza on the other hand should be more relaxed and smooth.
  
2 completely different sound-sigs I would say.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> Still get driver flex Wayne but everything is working fine so far.


 
  
 Same here, but you can avoid it easily by putting them in your ear with a slight cork twist   Oh, and make sure you don't close air vent with your finger during insertion (need some release of air pressure).  IMHO, a minor thing considering sound benefit of these ogre monsters!!!  LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## encoreAC

That said I still own none of the mentioned phones, so I just voiced what I read from other people's experience with them.


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Both the FX750 and the FX850 are faaaaar from being analytical from what I read about them. Both are beasts with a powerful presentation of bass and treble.
> 
> The Duoza on the other hand should be more relaxed and smooth.
> 
> 2 completely different sound-sigs I would say.




So between fx750/850. Do you think the 850 is that far of an upgrade from 750 ? I see 750 being 220$, 850 being 300 ?


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> So between fx750/850. Do you think the 850 is that far of an upgrade from 750 ? I see 750 being 220$, 850 being 300 ?


 
 I have no clue tbh as I still own none of them. I actually very interested in this too.
  
 People's opinion on the gap between the fx850 and fx750 are also not very consistent. Some say they sound really similar, some say they hear a huge difference. The sound-sig should be not that different though.
  
 From what I gathered from the few comparison on the internet:
  
 - the FX850 has a more bass quantity and slightly more bloat, 750's bass is more compact
 - the FX850 also has a improved soundstage, but not sure by how much
 - People say that the FX850 sound more "refined"
 - the FX750 has a treble spike and can potentially be more sibilant
 - the FX750 are way smaller and might fit smaller ears better.


----------



## encoreAC

That said, I still got he FX750 as I hope that the difference between them will not amount to much.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> So between fx750/850. Do you think the 850 is that far of an upgrade from 750 ? I see 750 being 220$, 850 being 300 ?




I have owned the FX850 and FX750 within the last two months. The biggest difference between the two is the FX850 has much deeper and heavier handed bass, and the highs are a bit more extended, but the mids are very close if not equal. Actually since the highs and lows of the FX750 are a bit less prominent, I think the mids shine a bit more, though the extended highs might give the illusion of more detail retrieval on the FX850, but I think they are very close. Too close to call. Both are amazing high end IEMs, with otherworldly timbre, with the smaller FX750 being a better fit for me and my ears.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I have owned the FX850 and FX750 within the last two months. The biggest difference between the two is the FX850 has much deeper and heavier handed bass, and the highs are a bit more extended, but the mids are very close if not equal. Actually since the highs and lows of the FX750 are a bit less prominent, I think the mids shine a bit more, though the extended highs might give the illusion of more detail retrieval on the FX850, but I think they are very close. Too close to call. Both are amazing high end IEMs, with otherworldly timbre, with the smaller FX750 being a better fit for me and my ears.


 
  
 When either the 750 or the 850 gets down to my threshold cheapo price of $100, they are so mine!


----------



## Whitigir

I compared the graphs, yes it does look like all of the above are true. I even think they use the same drivers but only different housing and tuning or maybe cable upgraded ? I don't know. From the graph though

850 has more bass, there is a dip shortly in the mid-high range
750 has less bass, the mid are well presented and flat as there is no dip in the mid-high
Both has similar high. Then due to the dip in the 850 the mid-high probably pulled the sibilant down a bit.. The 750 has no dip, it may produce sibilant, but the vocal and mid shall be out standing
From decay graph. It look like all the extensions across the spectrum are presented better on 750 than 850. This means 750 has more lushy, details across the spectrums. 850 bass has shorter extensions, mid has longer decay, and high has longer decay. This means the soundstage on the 850 will be wider, but in compromise of less details in mid, and less natural quality in bass, also less sub-bass.

Well that was the way I interpreted the measurements. I wish I could have both to compare. One thing is for sure, everybody is saying the instruments and music are very natural.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I have owned the FX850 and FX750 within the last two months. The biggest difference between the two is the FX850 has much deeper and heavier handed bass, and the highs are a bit more extended, but the mids are very close if not equal. Actually since the highs and lows of the FX750 are a bit less prominent, I think the mids shine a bit more, though the extended highs might give the illusion of more detail retrieval on the FX850, but I think they are very close. Too close to call. Both are amazing high end IEMs, with otherworldly timbre, with the smaller FX750 being a better fit for me and my ears.


 
 I guess your hear them a little bit different from this reviewer:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/746615/50-iem-brief-review-thread-incl-legend-r-customart-harmony-8-hidition-nt-6-and-aaw-w500/105#post_11178667


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> I have owned the FX850 and FX750 within the last two months. The biggest difference between the two is the FX850 has much deeper and heavier handed bass, and the highs are a bit more extended, but the mids are very close if not equal. Actually since the highs and lows of the FX750 are a bit less prominent, I think the mids shine a bit more, though the extended highs might give the illusion of more detail retrieval on the FX850, but I think they are very close. Too close to call. Both are amazing high end IEMs, with otherworldly timbre, with the smaller FX750 being a better fit for me and my ears.




Oh ghosh....thanks for confirming my un-educated graphs reading skills .....lol. You just stated basically the same thing I read from the graphs, but the confirmations from your own experiences and ears are waysssss more credits. I appreciate for your experiences and time


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> I compared the graphs, yes it does look like all of the above are true. I even think they use the same drivers but only different housing and tuning or maybe cable upgraded ? I don't know. From the graph though
> 
> 850 has more bass, there is a dip shortly in the mid-high range
> 750 has less bass, the mid are well presented and flat as there is no dip in the mid-high
> ...


 
 Well as I said comparison between them are really inconsistent when I did my research.
  
 http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-211-596.html
  
 This guy on a German hifi forum says that the FX850 are more refined, controlled sounding while the FX750 has more kick-bass. He even describes both phones as "smooth"


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> I guess your hear them a little bit different from this reviewer:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/746615/50-iem-brief-review-thread-incl-legend-r-customart-harmony-8-hidition-nt-6-and-aaw-w500/105#post_11178667




I don't think both reviews were that much different. Both stated the mids were better on 750. Both stated 850 has more powerful bass. Both stated the soundstage is better in 850 , or could be an illusion.

House of doom has a different taste in the bass naturalness and extensions than the other one. To me, drums in real life also has different sound signatures even in the same measurements, the material they are made from will make them sound different. That is just fine, as long as they sound natural.

I chose 750 mainly on the cheaper price, also I like more extensions on the bass which will be more fun and musical with 750 overall bass are toned down (controlled) vs 850 with less extensions but more powerful which will makes mid bass punches appear faster, and louder make it appear more bassy, but also less musical over-all.

Both reviewers are very close call on sound quality and only has a slight different tastes, which is common, one thing I am super glad that I did...I chose 750, as it is exactly how I interpreted the graphs to be. I won't be having any remorses...


----------



## Dsnuts

Got me a pair of Titan 1s as well. Got them on the burn. They sound fantastic. The half earbud, half earphone design is brilliant. It gives the titan 1 a spacious sound with earphone precision and a earbud like bass. The sound has grown on me quick like as I have had them on the burn in for close to 50 hours. I agree with ericp that these are on par with the DuoZA.
  
 By the way for guys that just got them. Dunu recommends 200 hours of burn in. From memory last time I had titanium driver phone it was the Onkyo headphones. Those did take a while to burn in. Even though they sound pretty great on open listen.. YOU GUYS BETTER GET A BURNIN!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> When either the 750 or the 850 gets down to my threshold cheapo price of $100, they are so mine!




Let me know when that happens, because I'll buy a second pair lol


----------



## Whitigir

^^ oh yes....I agree. Anything with titanium needs a lot more burn in. My loud speakers in my home stereo set up with titanium horns....and the smooth and detailed highs never came out for the durations of 2 years on casual listening...until last month and I realized it has came out.

The same as many other headphones titanium over all :-D. My S-018 was burn in for 120 hours, and it is now too good to my ears...compares to out of the box


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm not one to call either the FX750 or FX850 as smooth. The highs are too pronounced and extended. To my ears, the A71 and Tenore are what I would call a smooth ss. Do they have a smooth quality? Heck yeah! The way they present music so fluidly and clearly are in a way smooth, but not from a tonal perspective. That goes to the A71 and Tenore IMO.


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I'm not one to call either the FX750 or FX850 as smooth. The highs are too pronounced and extended. To my ears, the A71 and Tenore are what I would call a smooth ss. Do they have a smooth quality? Heck yeah! The way they present music so fluidly and clearly are in a way smooth, but not from a tonal perspective. That goes to the A71 and Tenore IMO.


 
  
 You still nuking the a71 out on it's ass?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> You still nuking the a71 out on it's ass?




Say wha? LOL I don't use the A71 anymore. Or the GR07. Or the Tenore. ect ect lol

The FX750 is just that good.


----------



## encoreAC

houseofdoom said:


> I'm not one to call either the FX750 or FX850 as smooth. The highs are too pronounced and extended. To my ears, the A71 and Tenore are what I would call a smooth ss. Do they have a smooth quality? Heck yeah! The way they present music so fluidly and clearly are in a way smooth, but not from a tonal perspective. That goes to the A71 and Tenore IMO.


 
 Yeah, I thought so too. Later he contradict himself as he describes the treble of both JVC's as glimmering, which he prefers over the IE800. I think he, as German speaker, misused the word "smooth". 
  
 He also states that the FX750 has a more pronounced V sig, while the mids on the FX850 are more balanced.
  
 Both are great phones for him in the end with the FX850 having the edge over the FX750.


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Yeah, I thought so too. Later he contradict himself as he describes the treble of both JVC's as glimmering, which he prefers over the IE800. I think he, as German speaker, misused the word "smooth".
> 
> He also states that the FX750 has a more pronounced V sig, while the mids on the FX850 are more balanced.
> 
> Both are great phones for him in the end with the FX850 having the edge over the FX750.




So how do you like your FX750?


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> So how do you like your FX750?


 
 I am waiting.....should be arriving soon(tm)


----------



## encoreAC

Meanwhile I rediscovered my long-time retired KC06A. Such treble extension and energy, yum!


----------



## mikaveli06

Im still torn between ibasso dx90 or sony a17. I know a couple guys preferred the sony, does anyone else have experience with both. Probably will be used with shure 846. Most important to me is
3d soundstage
Detail retreval
Instrument seperation.

I love sonys size, but dx90 isnt to bad tho. I think the hifimann players and x5 are too big for me


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> I am waiting.....should be arriving soon(tm)




Please don't forget to do some first impressions. I don't think the wood dome needs burn in hehe


----------



## encoreAC

whitigir said:


> Please don't forget to do some first impressions. I don't think the wood dome needs burn in hehe


 
 Sure no problem, I wonder if they arrive in one piece since DHL are going crazy with them:


----------



## Whitigir

encoreac said:


> Sure no problem, I wonder if they arrive in one piece since DHL are going crazy with them:




Wow...Those last lines would make me pull my hair all day long


----------



## mochill

mikaveli06 said:


> Im still torn between ibasso dx90 or sony a17. I know a couple guys preferred the sony, does anyone else have experience with both. Probably will be used with shure 846. Most important to me is
> 3d soundstage
> Detail retreval
> Instrument seperation.
> ...


 
 how about the shozy alien ?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mochill said:


> how about the shozy alien ?




He might actually want to see what's playing, album covers, tags, ect ect. that Shozy is nothing more than a glorified iPod shuffle.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> Im still torn between ibasso dx90 or sony a17. I know a couple guys preferred the sony, does anyone else have experience with both. Probably will be used with shure 846. Most important to me is
> 3d soundstage
> Detail retreval
> Instrument seperation.
> ...




Don't have the Sony/haven't heard it
Have the X3-retired it when I got the DX90
Enjoyed the DX90 until I got the Pono-retired it at that point, Pono much better sounding imo, spacious, detailed, powers my headphones well (and has a balanced options, though needs special cables that I will get one of these days, but can't comment on now).
Just my $0.02


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I have the Sony and it's AWESOMESAUCE!!! So 3D, smooth, and detailed.


----------



## mochill

Had dx90 and x5 but like the alien more the both because of better coherency and resolution and naturalness


----------



## vlenbo

Ok, because of the signature acoustics O-16 Live Metal In-Ear, I couldn't fix my review. : (
  

 However, it's fine, since it's best if I post some impressions on this currently $30 gem.
  
  
 The frequencies are as follows.
  
  
 Lows (Bass) - Quite plentiful, it has more than the msr7, and only half a notch behind the ath-ckr9s in terms of quantity and fullness. The bass isn't thin, and it also does not have a lot of texture like its woody brother, the C-12. However, it has enough texture to satisfy me, which, if I had to gauge it, would be enough bass to provide good punch and impact, decent subbass, and tight tight bass that outdoes in-ears like monoprice, jvc fx40s, and the cheapo in-ears I bought that were terrible for 9 dollars. Bass is somewhat big, but not that meaty, pretty relaxing bass to be honest. It's not as colorful or as juicy as the bassos, but they're not really that far off since it is a unique bass that makes you want to listen to the bassiest songs at times.
  
 Mids - I can only be astounded by this in-ear. There is no coloration (as another headfier said), and I know my coloration now thanks to audio technica's ath-msr7, which I found a little colored. Despite my praise, it needs a bit more detail in the mids to be satisfying, because at the moment, I find it similar to the basso's mids, but probably a little less detailed. The mids are definitely lush, somewhat warm, and detailed regardless. I'm only saying it needs a bit more detail so guitars can have more crunch, and vocals sound a bit more livlier. Yet, the vocals sound natural, lively, and realistic in my opinion. The vocals and instruments definitely have a nice timbre that the c-12 woodies have, albeit a slightly less realistic timbre, but only very slightly. That's how good this "live" in-ear is to be honest! Mids can be somewhat laid back, which is good if you want some decent isolation outside, and the bass will help mitigate some noise outside.
  
 Highs - The highs are actually pretty sparkly,  but only to the point of being inoffensive. It can sound dull to people who love bright signatures, but this in-ear's highs don't really roll off that early as some in-ears do. I'd bet my money that it starts rolling off at 15khz. The subbass at 28hz. The treble does not sound grainy, at least not that much for a $65 in-ear. The microdetailing for this price is phenomenal. It isn't world class, but at least you can hear some micro detailing in the backgtround with most songs, since this headphone isn't bass heavy like the C-12s.
  
 Imaging: A bit weak in this regard, only because of the wide soundstage. I consider the imaging to be good, but not $65 good. I don't mean to make it sound congested, since there isn't any congestion thanks to the airy nature. However, the lack of fine detail on the mids and highs make the imaging a bit weak, light. The warmth of this in-ear can have people question the naturalness of vocals at times. The vocals do not have a full image that you can tell, like that of a drawing. You can see part of the drawing, but you feel like the whole body of the drawing isn't present. The same can be said of vocals in the in-ears. The imaging doesn't effect where the sound positioning is, just how you hear the sound itself. 
  
 However, once those small quirks are overcome, the wide soundstage, the good imagery, great sound, and linear soundsig (just about linear except for its midbass), Build quality is great, I fine that this in-ear may last me for quite some time!
  
 The cabling is a bit awkward as it is somewhat sticky to itself due to terrible memory, and somewhat rough and plastic like the hifiman's re262s.
  
 The headphone's are easy to drive, I don't find myself listening to them more than the required volume on a phone (40-50 percent).
  
  
 That's all I have for now!
  
 Edit: Now to take it on the road!


----------



## nick n

_*vlenbo :*_
  are those available outside of India?
  
 These Fidue A71's are some really impressive units.
  I have Master Wayne's set here that needed reterminating, so I threw on some Vmoda tips and have been giving them a whirl.
 Right away I noticed really good separation,  the drum hits seemed distinct and in their own location with a bit of trailing off on the edges, it stood out right away.
  
 No sibilance= just on the edge never over, and a good punch on the bass. Loving these things so far. Really impressive.
  
 I'll give them some more time while I prep his free fullsized item, it's a bonus of doing "business" with me here. Yes it's backward situation from normal, but it's how I roll.


----------



## getclikinagas

vlenbo said:


> Ok, because of the signature acoustics O-16 Live Metal In-Ear, I couldn't fix my review. : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet! Nice to know that more people are getting to hear the Signature Acoustics O16 Live
  
 I recently posted my full review on these gems: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751215/new-2015-signature-acoustics-o-16-live-review-setting-the-stage


----------



## HouseOfDoom

nick n said:


> _*vlenbo :*_
> are those available outside of India?
> 
> These Fidue A71's are some really impressive units.
> ...




I got a pair for sale.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> _*vlenbo :*_
> are those available outside of India?
> 
> These Fidue A71's are some really impressive units.
> ...




Sweet new jack (right angled to boot) on my babies - awesome! Glad you're enjoying their sound. Roll on my friend!


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> I got a pair for sale.




Lucky for someone 

Btw, how much? I couldnt find your FS post.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Lucky for someone
> 
> Btw, how much? I couldnt find your FS post.




Haven't posted it yet. I'm very lazy lol $50.00


----------



## kova4a

vlenbo said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions. I was sent a pair of this together with its wooden brother c-12 for review but the package is at the customs, so I'll probably get the time to go pay and release it tomorrow and possibly share my initial impressions too.


----------



## gikigill

They are extending the offer on the signature acoustics earphones so no need to rush anymore. Ordered my pair already.


----------



## Baycode

kova4a said:


> Nice impressions. I was sent a pair of this together with its wooden brother c-12 for review but the package is at the customs, so I'll probably get the time to go pay and release it tomorrow and possibly share my initial impressions too.


 
  
 Same happened to me too :/   I think customs charge a fee because there are two iems in the package.
  
 I never had this problem before with none of my audio shipments...
  
 Even my 5 Kg heavy and super large boxed Darkvoice TH336SE tube amp arrived to me without any custom charges...
  
 My Signature Acoustics are in the burn-in phase now...


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> I have the Sony and it's AWESOMESAUCE!!! So 3D, smooth, and detailed.


 
  
 I just ordered a blue one! Though I put in my offer in Tuesday and accepted the counteroffer this morning I'll still give you some credit  You are very convincing


----------



## mikaveli06

Im sure both sony and dx90 both are great. I just cant find direct comparision of the 2. Doctorjazz, pono sounds interesting, but too big, will be in my pocket often.
Shozy alien i will look into


----------



## HouseOfDoom

jant71 said:


> I just ordered a blue one! Though I put in my offer in Tuesday and accepted the counteroffer this morning I'll still give you some credit  You are very convincing




I think you'll like it a lot! ~~cheers~~


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> When either the 750 or the 850 gets down to my threshold cheapo price of $100, they are so mine!




Haha you are so Barking up the wrong tree. I doubt JVC will ever sell that many of then that they will go down in price haha


----------



## Whitigir

lifted andreas said:


> Haha you are so Barking up the wrong tree. I doubt JVC will ever sell that many of then that they will go down in price haha




There is a possibility of clearance event at the end of the production. I see another potential possibility that JVC will boost up the production volume and distribute it to the states. Then the price is likely to be raised 

Who else out there can produce wood dome driver with wood ring diaphragm? I haven't seen any. This alone is an outstanding technology on it own right.


----------



## vlenbo

nick n said:


> _*vlenbo :*_
> are those available outside of India?
> 
> These Fidue A71's are some really impressive units.
> ...




Hahaha, the A71 are an in ear that I still may buy, kind of curious to see what you will do with them 


The signature acoustics o-16 is unfortunately not available outside of india, at least from their early bird promo. I will get in contact with the representative and see what we can do about it.



getclikinagas said:


> Sweet! Nice to know that more people are getting to hear the Signature Acoustics O16 Live
> 
> I recently posted my full review on these gems: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751215/new-2015-signature-acoustics-o-16-live-review-setting-the-stage



I actually read your review after hearing them, and our impressions are similar yet different. Thanks for posting that review, i thought I was the only one who had a problem with the vocals sometimes.



kova4a said:


> Nice impressions. I was sent a pair of this together with its wooden brother c-12 for review but the package is at the customs, so I'll probably get the time to go pay and release it tomorrow and possibly share my initial impressions too.





I'll be preparing my snack while you get your pair. They're both pretty good, but I like the o-16 better than the c-12. However, the c-12 does well for a bassy in ear.



baycode said:


> Same happened to me too :/   I think customs charge a fee because there are two iems in the package.
> 
> I never had this problem before with none of my audio shipments...
> 
> ...





It's worth waiting for, especially the o-16. Pop them in now! They'll be worth hearing. I promise you that much. 

It's unfortunate that you two had to pay a customs charge fee. That is the worst that can happen. :/


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> Im sure both sony and dx90 both are great. I just cant find direct comparision of the 2. Doctorjazz, pono sounds interesting, but too big, will be in my pocket often.
> Shozy alien i will look into




True about the shape, I do carry it around in my pocket when I go out, often on my dog walks, but the triangle shape does make for a bulge (you have to be ready for the "is that a Pono in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?" cracks). It is small enough that it is doable, though.
The same odd shape actually is great if it is on a desktop, faces you, can see all the information easily.
Love the sound, have only used it single ended, I'm reading going to the balanced brings the sound up quite a bit as well. I'm actually ready to do it, the problem is deciding which of the headphones I've collected I should get the cables for. 
Leaning to the A83, someone on the Pono thread found it a great combo.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

whitigir said:


> There is a possibility of clearance event at the end of the production. I see another potential possibility that JVC will boost up the production volume and distribute it to the states. Then the price is likely to be raised
> 
> Who else out there can produce wood dome driver with wood ring diaphragm? I haven't seen any. This alone is an outstanding technology on it own right.




I agree with the outstanding technology, JVC has been pushing the boundaries of sound development for such a long time. I have 2 of their carbon nanotube driver headphones, and cannot rate them highly enough. Especially for their sound/value rating. 

The price of the FX750/FX850 has to go down a fair bit before I would bite though.


----------



## vlenbo

Speaking of woodies...
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/751204/review-woodies-that-act-as-warm-as-the-nicest-parents-in-the-world-the-thinksound-on1#post_11248950
  
  
 I patched up the isolation section. If you guy want any more explanation to the rest of the important sections of the headphone, please tell me in this or that thread.


----------



## mikaveli06

doctorjazz said:


> Don't have the Sony/haven't heard it
> Have the X3-retired it when I got the DX90
> Enjoyed the DX90 until I got the Pono-retired it at that point, Pono much better sounding imo, spacious, detailed, powers my headphones well (and has a balanced options, though needs special cables that I will get one of these days, but can't comment on now).
> Just my $0.02


only thing stops me from pono is 80-90% listening is done while lifting weights and im pretty sure that would be uncomfortable


----------



## HouseOfDoom

doctorjazz is addicted to Ponography.


----------



## doctorjazz

Audioporn, that is...


----------



## doctorjazz

Love obscenely priced gear...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

You have some great gears, good sir.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, kid's college fund, audio gear, something has to go, easy choice!


----------



## gikigill

I spoke withe Signature Acoustics and we can get them at the discounted price and I can get them if anyone,s interested.
  
 I am in Australia and the earphones will be shipped to you from here.
  
 We can order a bunch to avoid duty as Australia doesn't have duty uptil $1000.


----------



## twister6

My DuoZA review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


----------



## Exesteils

Another joins the DuoZa Army. Not mine btw


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> My DuoZA review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751952/review-of-zero-audio-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem


 
  
 I said this over in the Chinese thread...
  


> One word: awesome! Two words: awesome review!
> 
> Basically what you're saying is that they are an improved upon A71. I can't complain about that one little bit! Can't wait to get them. I have a feeling they are going to keep me satiated for quite a while.
> 
> Did I say "awesome"? Good stuff.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

exesteils said:


> Another joins the DuoZa Army. Not mine btw


 
 Wow, that stem design reminds me a lot of the CKR9/10.


----------



## ericp10

So the Titan is on massive burn-in, but I threw on a pair of its red tube tips onto the Duoza. Wow!!!!  Very good harmony in refinement and balance with this pairing. Bass gets richer.


 Oh, Got a deal on the MSR7 (new and shipped) for like $220 with and ebay coupon, so those are coming to Papa. What else? Well maybe another surprise. We'll see.


----------



## ericp10

exesteils said:


> Another joins the DuoZa Army. Not mine btw


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> So the Titan is on massive burn-in, but I threw on a pair of its red tube tips onto the Duoza. Wow!!!!  Very good harmony in refinement and balance with this pairing. Bass gets richer.
> 
> 
> Oh, Got a deal on the MSR7 (new and shipped) for like $220 with and ebay coupon, so those are coming to Papa. What else? Well maybe another surprise. We'll see.


 
 NO ERIC NO!!
  
  
 The msr7 has gotten to you. Very good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Anywho, the duoza is looking better. 
  
 Do you experience driver flex? And the titan is another contender I cannot ignore either....


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> NO ERIC NO!!
> 
> 
> The msr7 has gotten to you. Very good...
> ...





Thank you vlenbo. No driver flex for me with the Duoza.


----------



## Leo888

drbluenewmexico said:


> I  would go with the E12A and  use it with the   12db  up setting!




@drbluenewmexico
Thanks for your thoughts and picked up the E12A today. But still curious with the JDS C5 and will get to them sometime later. Thanks again.


----------



## lalala6

Just got the DUOZAs in. Out of the box, they sound warm, organic and smooth. Very reminiscent of the FX850, like a scaled down version of it. Vocals are very nicely done, and the highs are airy without being sibilant or fatiguing. The bass is a little dominant though, hopefully that will settle down with some burn in. Detail/resolution isn't as good as the FX850 or CKR9LTD (yet). But still, it's an outstanding IEM that does manage to get pretty close to the SQ of top tier dynamic IEMs like FX850 and CKR10/9LTD, for only a fraction of the price. Faith in Zero Audio restored! 
  
 Will get around to comparing with the CKR9LTD after I spend more time with the DUOZA.


----------



## encoreAC

lalala6 said:


> Just got the DUOZAs in. Out of the box, they sound warm, organic and smooth. Very reminiscent of the FX850, like a scaled down version of it. Vocals are very nicely done, and the highs are airy without being sibilant or fatiguing. The bass is a little dominant though, hopefully that will settle down with some burn in. Detail/resolution isn't as good as the FX850 or CKR9LTD (yet). But still, it's an outstanding IEM that does manage to get pretty close to the SQ of top tier dynamic IEMs like FX850 and CKR10/9LTD, for only a fraction of the price. Faith in Zero Audio restored!
> 
> Will get around to comparing with the CKR9LTD after I spend more time with the DUOZA.


 
 How extended is the treble? That's the biggest weakness of the Tenore I feel.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Two things are deterring me from biting on the duoza... 

#1 They look like they would be proned to falling out of the ear and losing a seal even with a perfect fitting/sealing tip because of their design. Is this the case? Is there any possible way to loop these over the ear? 

#2 Do these have the same cheap cable as the tenore? It looks like it in the pictures. 

If someone could answer/respond to these questions/concerns I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lalala6

encoreac said:


> How extended is the treble? That's the biggest weakness of the Tenore I feel.


 
 It's pretty well extended, with plenty of sparkle. But I wouldn't consider it a bright earphone, the highs are very well balanced with the mids and lows.


----------



## lalala6

hisoundfi said:


> Two things are deterring me from biting on the duoza...
> 
> #1 They look like they would be proned to falling out of the ear and losing a seal even with a perfect fitting/sealing tip because of their design. Is this the case? Is there any possible way to loop these over the ear?
> 
> ...


 
 1. Despite their size, they are very light, lighter than the FX850. Once I got a seal they don't fall out of my ears. YMMV, though. I tried looping these over the ear, but couldn't get a seal that way.
  
 2. I've had the Tenore before, and it sure looks like the Duoza uses the same cable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

hisoundfi said:


> Two things are deterring me from biting on the duoza...
> 
> #1 They look like they would be proned to falling out of the ear and losing a seal even with a perfect fitting/sealing tip because of their design. Is this the case? Is there any possible way to loop these over the ear?
> 
> ...




.1 is a very good question, my ears normally prefer small micro dynamics with deep insertion. So I sincerely doubt they'll be very happy with Douza's shallow insertion.

.2 I think that the cable on the Tenore isn't too bad. It rarely tangles for me, even while rolling about in my various pockets.


----------



## encoreAC

lalala6 said:


> It's pretty well extended, with plenty of sparkle. But I wouldn't consider it a bright earphone, the highs are very well balanced with the mids and lows.


 
 Glad to hear it, I want them to have some warmth while still retaining treble extension. 
  
 I seriously might pick Duoza up as my next phone.


----------



## Whitigir

lalala6 said:


> Just got the DUOZAs in. Out of the box, they sound warm, organic and smooth. Very reminiscent of the FX850, like a scaled down version of it. Vocals are very nicely done, and the highs are airy without being sibilant or fatiguing. The bass is a little dominant though, hopefully that will settle down with some burn in. Detail/resolution isn't as good as the FX850 or CKR9LTD (yet). But still, it's an outstanding IEM that does manage to get pretty close to the SQ of top tier dynamic IEMs like FX850 and CKR10/9LTD, for only a fraction of the price. Faith in Zero Audio restored!
> 
> Will get around to comparing with the CKR9LTD after I spend more time with the DUOZA.




Step down from fx850 means it competes against FX750?


----------



## waynes world

whitigir said:


> Step down from fx850 means it competes against *it completely crushes* the FX750!


 
  
 Fixed that for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(for the benefit of our friend @HouseOfDoom lol)
  
 Edit:


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Fixed that for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Damn youuu, just when I am still waiting for them....
  
 Until I get the Duoza myself: FX750 > Duoza ;D


----------



## lalala6

whitigir said:


> Step down from fx850 means it competes against FX750?


 
 From what I've heard, the FX750 is almost equal to the FX850 in sound quality, so perhaps the Duoza can't compete. But it isn't much of a step down, the Duoza is competent enough to be almost playing in the same ballpark as the FX750/FX850 and CKR10/9LTD.
  
 Edit: Post edited for clarity


----------



## vlenbo

lalala6 said:


> From what I've heard, the FX750 is almost equal to the FX850 in sound quality, so perhaps not. But it isn't much of a step down, the Duoza is almost competent enough to be playing in the same ballpark as the FX750/FX850 and CKR10/9LTD.


 
 Whew, you scared me.
  
 For a second there, I thought you said it beat the jvc and ath products. WHEW!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Damn youuu, just when I am still waiting for them....
> 
> Until I get the Duoza myself: FX750 > Duoza ;D


 
  
 Ha! I was just joshing around and teasing Houseofdoom. I don't have my Douza's yet, and even if I did, I've never listened to the FX750.
  
 Honestly, I'm just happy reading that the Douza's are even playing in the same ball park as those jvc bad boys.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Ha! I was just joshing around and teasing Houseofdoom. I don't have my Douza's yet, and even if I did, I've never listened to the FX750.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just happy reading that the Douza's are even playing in the same ball park as those jvc bad boys.


 
 I know I know


----------



## lalala6

vlenbo said:


> Whew, you scared me.
> 
> For a second there, I thought you said it beat the jvc and ath products. WHEW!


 
 Haha, sorry for my confusing sentence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The JVC and ATH are still king. I highly doubt any dynamic IEMs will top the FX850 this year, though it will be great to be proven wrong, lolol


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Ha! I was just joshing around and teasing Houseofdoom. I don't have my Douza's yet, and even if I did, I've never listened to the FX750.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just happy reading that the Douza's are even playing in the same ball park as those jvc/ath bad boys.




*whistles*


----------



## drbluenewmexico

leo888 said:


> @drbluenewmexico
> Thanks for your thoughts and picked up the E12A today. But still curious with the JDS C5 and will get to them sometime later. Thanks again.


 

 enjoy the E12A and remember to burn it in thoroughly!. I love my Cayin C5 also,  not sure which  JDS you are referring to.by the way, the E12A
 on high gain pairs up perfectly with the Senn Momentums, IMHO.


----------



## vlenbo

http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg/15#post_11252161
  
  
 Also, here's something you guys may have (or have not) missed....
  
  
  
 Kind of bothered by this.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg/15#post_11252161
> 
> 
> Also, here's something you guys may have (or have not) missed....
> ...


 
  
 Yes, they are exploiting your 45mm driver. Not just for the MSR anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The M will be tuned like an M-series so that won't bother you but maybe the R70X will.


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> leo888 said:
> 
> 
> > @drbluenewmexico
> ...




Just wanted to comment on the Senn Momentums, recently saw a pair for about $120, (newer model is out...), think, if you can find it at a good price, these are really nice sounding cans! Small ear cups, though, fit may be an issue for some, work well for me (and I have trouble with fit with most of this stuff)
Great weekend all, Great listening!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

waynes world said:


> Fixed that for you! :veryevil:
> (for the benefit of our friend @HouseOfDoom
> lol)
> 
> Edit:




LMAO


----------



## twister6

vlenbo said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg/15#post_11252161
> 
> 
> Also, here's something you guys may have (or have not) missed....
> ...


 
  
 Definitely missed that NAMM announcement from AT.  Thank you for pointing it out!  WOW, M70x looks great and should be available within days, I guess.  For some reason, I'm more excited about M70x than MSR7.  R70x is intriguing as well, but 470ohm impedance and open back design is a bit of a turn off for me.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yes, they are exploiting your 45mm driver. Not just for the MSR anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THEY ARE.
  
 How dare they do this to me! 
  
 Well, I am actually pretty annoyed that they just released a FOURTY YEAR anniversary headphone in japan last year, and now they would bother to release this new M70x. Good, fantastic. Their marketing got to me. You've got a point though, the M series will probably have their own tuning again. I get the feeling that the bass will be just a little less, and more detailed.
  


twister6 said:


> Definitely missed that NAMM announcement from AT.  Thank you for pointing it out!  WOW, M70x looks great and should be available within days, I guess.  For some reason, I'm more excited about M70x than MSR7.  R70x is intriguing as well, but 470ohm impedance and open back design is a bit of a turn off for me.


 
 You're welcome. Yup, but to be honest, I feel like the tuning would be similar anyway. Still, it is surprising to see a company go out of their way to announce a 40th anniversary headphone and immediately create an M70x...I mean sure, they'll still have their own different tuning (the m series has a bit more bass than the anniversary headphone), but eh.


----------



## Leo888

drbluenewmexico said:


> enjoy the E12A and remember to burn it in thoroughly!. I love my Cayin C5 also,  not sure which  JDS you are referring to.by the way, the E12A
> on high gain pairs up perfectly with the Senn Momentums, IMHO.




I love my Cayin C5 too. Will definitely burn the E12A in thoroughly. The sound is shaping up nicely after leaving it playing overnight and charging the unit now. 

I'm not so much into headphones though i own a couple of them but uses iems most of the time. Will keep the Momentum in mind.

Thanks again @drbluenewmexico and @doctorjazz for the lead.


----------



## jant71

JVC Elation series??? http://newsroom.jvc.com/news-blog/jvckenwood-announces-new-jvc-headphone-line-for-fans-of-dance-club-sound/#more-2951
  


 Looks like the in-ears in the corner there ----------------->
  

  
  
 The new sports models coming here as well with a new fifth model, the ECX20


 Blue looks nice!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Those on-ears remind me of the Monster DNA series.


----------



## jant71

Nope, not seeing the resemblance, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I might say the most interesting thing for Head-fiers would be the in-ears. A $60 in-ear looks to be the upgrade to the XX earphones that some have been looking for. The new XX in-ears...




 ...are $30 and $35MSRP so the Elation XX at $60MSRP have to be that range topper, ya think  A new budget basshead champ contender??
  
 Found a pic....

 Someone could use a manicure!
  

 This pic was posted on Head-fi already though it kinda looked like a jewel since it was smaller and the pic isn't the clearest.


----------



## xpistalpetex

new nvx in ear models with a buy 1 get 1 half off:
  
NVX IEWR2 (Water Resistant Sport Earbuds) $30 bundle deal $45

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_91611_NVX-IEWR2-Water-Resistant-Sport-Earbuds.html
  
NVX IE2GR (Granite Gray) non detachable cable $40, bundle deal $60 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_91609_NVX-IE2GR-Granite-Gray.html
NVX IE3RC (Sunset Orange) detachable cable $50, bundle deal $75 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_91610_NVX-IE3RC-Sunset-Orange.html
  
sorry for the misspelling of detachable for detectable*


----------



## B9Scrambler

Woah! A detectable cable? Man....I've never seen one of those before. What does it detect, or is it that they are easily detectable? One of life's great mysteries 0_0


----------



## Selenium

That could be handy. With all my current IEMs I have a really hard time finding the cables!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

xpistalpetex said:


> new nvx in ear models with a buy 1 get 1 half off:
> 
> NVX IEWR2 (Water Resistant Sport Earbuds) $30 bundle deal $45
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_91611_NVX-IEWR2-Water-Resistant-Sport-Earbuds.html


 
 Wait, isn't that the MEElectronics Sport-Fi M6?
 I remember there was a root OEM, but I forgot what it was called.


----------



## mikaveli06

Off topic question. Does bluetooth sound same from different players. I mean a sony sounds different than my phone with regular headphones. Can u tell difference between players when using bluetooth?


----------



## twister6

mikaveli06 said:


> Off topic question. Does bluetooth sound same from different players. I mean a sony sounds different than my phone with regular headphones. Can u tell difference between players when using bluetooth?




Which Sony are you referring to, A15/A17 or some other Walkman? In general, it will depend on version of BT, support of aptX codec, and headphones built-in decoding/processor. The best quality wireless sound you can get now if both your source and headphones supporting BT4.0 w/aptX codec which uses lighter sound compression versus non aptX which mostly focuses on midrange and rolls off lows and highs. Also, older headphones with BT2.1 support are a bit inferior to BT4.0. 

Some headphones that don't support aptX use internal dsp processor to restore decoded sound, though it could sound a bit artificial. Also, don't forget headphone itself will have their own driver tuning compromising the sound quality. It's always fun to compare full size wireless headphones paired up with your phone and then wired to your dap.


----------



## mikaveli06

twister6 said:


> Which Sony are you referring to, A15/A17 or some other Walkman? In general, it will depend on version of BT, support of aptX codec, and headphones built-in decoding/processor. The best quality wireless sound you can get now if both your source and headphones supporting BT4.0 w/aptX codec which uses lighter sound compression versus non aptX which mostly focuses on midrange and rolls off lows and highs. Also, older headphones with BT2.1 support are a bit inferior to BT4.0.
> 
> Some headphones that don't support aptX use internal dsp processor to restore decoded sound, though it could sound a bit artificial. Also, don't forget headphone itself will have their own driver tuning compromising the sound quality. It's always fun to compare full size wireless headphones paired up with your phone and then wired to your dap.


none in specific, just in general. I tried jaybirds and beats studio but only had my phone as source. I know daps make big diference im assuming because of amp section, hence dx90 and clip sound different, different coloring/flavors. Will a apt x bt headphone soundvthe same whether being fed from sony or phone or a ipod, if they are all apt x etc. I guess im asking does the bluetooth signal get colored by the player or is it just as is" "a


----------



## doctorjazz

Man, I just spent a bunch of time with the latest Dogwalk Discoveries, and my computer went and wiped it before I posted it :mad:

But, you're not off that easily...here, after hours of exhaustive research, and presented today by Pono/Shure 1540 (looks stupid on walk, but REALLY WARM!!!), and my new, acs ciem, and Ozzie the Wonder Dog, the reason for it all...

First, an Austrian Bassist, really interesting/fun album (comes out of this European tradition that melds avant garde jazz, Pop/Rock, European folk music, and slapstick-check out Willem Breuker or Gianluigi Trovesi...)



Next, from a great compilation I just recently heard of remakes of classic 60's folk music, Bleecker Street: Greenwich Village In The 60's (thanks to OldDude, from the Pono thread, who turned me on to this)


A fun little indie bittie, like how the instruments just jump in, sort of disembodied...tune has typical 60's chords with indie edge...



OK, always have to control myself, could post more, but I know more that 3 is too much to listen to (really should keep it to 1 or 2, but, hey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do
Off for today's dogwalk now, later...


----------



## twister6

mikaveli06 said:


> none in specific, just in general. I tried jaybirds and beats studio but only had my phone as source. I know daps make big diference im assuming because of amp section, hence dx90 and clip sound different, different coloring/flavors. Will a apt x bt headphone soundvthe same whether being fed from sony or phone or a ipod, if they are all apt x etc. I guess im asking does the bluetooth signal get colored by the player or is it just as is" "a


 
  
 Should be the same because bluetooth is a protocol that encodes digital data from your source.  Then headphones bluetooth decoder/dac converts it back to analog.  Digital data is digital data, and it bypasses phones dac/amp.  So the key is how it's being encoded/compressed at the source and how it's being decoded at the headphone level.  In theory any source should encode it the same with aptX, but still it will vary from headphone to headphones because they might use a different bt receiver chip/dac, proprietary dsp processing, and you obviously have variation with different drivers from headphone to headphone.  Too many variables


----------



## Whitigir

twister6 said:


> Should be the same because bluetooth is a protocol that encodes digital data from your source.  Then headphones bluetooth decoder/dac converts it back to analog.  Digital data is digital data, and it bypasses phones dac/amp.  So the key is how it's being encoded/compressed at the source and how it's being decoded at the headphone level.  In theory any source should encode it the same with aptX, but still it will vary from headphone to headphones because they might use a different bt receiver chip/dac, proprietary dsp processing, and you obviously have variation with different drivers from headphone to headphone.  Too many variables




That means if you have apple devices, you better buy apple Bt headphones  and same for every other brands to secure that best Best quality from the encoder to the decoder. Lol I am just teasing. But I agreed, and it was informative


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> That means if you have apple devices, you better buy apple Bt headphones  and same for every other brands to secure that best Best quality from the encoder to the decoder. Lol I am just teasing. But I agreed, and it was informative


 
  
 Apple doesn't support aptX codec, but they do support A2DP (advance audio distribution profile).  At least something lol!!!  Btw, my favorite wireless headset right now is Stance S1+, that set of cans support everything, insane battery life (both rechargeable and even backup battery), and reference quality neutral sound (though wish it would have a bit of a bass boost).


----------



## mikaveli06

I realize each headphone will sound different. And agaim iM curious about the protocol not the brand. So, the player itself just sends digital signal so it is uncolored by the player. Do assuming thry send same protocol, beats will sound the same regardless if coming from brand A or B or C bluetooth wise. Where as if using the headphone jack it would sound different depending on the dac/aamp of the player.


----------



## twister6

mikaveli06 said:


> I realize each headphone will sound different. And agaim iM curious about the protocol not the brand. So, the player itself just sends digital signal so it is uncolored by the player. Do assuming thry send same protocol, beats will sound the same regardless if coming from brand A or B or C bluetooth wise. Where as if using the headphone jack it would sound different depending on the dac/aamp of the player.




Yep, if you going to have different sources and each one supports bt4.0 w/aptx encoding, using the same pair of headphones supporting aptx paired up with either of these sources should yield the same results.


----------



## Whitigir

I would love for somebody to make a very portable Bluetooth receiver with built in DAC and amp, so that you can plug any pair of headphones and listen away. So far, nothing with this quality is out yet. Recently Onkyo did release a portable headphones amp and very slim, small profile...I wish it had Bluetooth too.

DDA-LA20RC.




Sony released MUC-M1BT1, this is a Bluetooth wires to plug in with your detatchable ears bud from Sony. I wonder can we use it with FX850?


----------



## ericp10

lalala6 said:


> Haha, sorry for my confusing sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 X2


----------



## jant71

If AT doesn't come back with better than the CKR9/CKR10, better than the Duoza, and maybe an answer to Sony's now 2nd gen Hybrids etc.(either SQ level or their own line of hybrids) this year that would be a big fail. They will beat the FX850 by the fall line up. It is a long year. They will stick with the IM's for a while so there will be dynamics and maybe hybrids coming most likely. FX850 will always be a timbre king but AT should come with something deemed as having better overall SQ. Be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> If AT doesn't come back with better than the CKR9/CKR10, better than the Duoza, and maybe an answer to Sony's now 2nd gen Hybrids etc.(either SQ level or their own line of hybrids) this year that would be a big fail. They will beat the FX850 by the fall line up. It is a long year. They will stick with the IM's for a while so there will be dynamics and maybe hybrids coming most likely. FX850 will always be a timbre king but AT should come with something deemed as having better overall SQ. Be surprised if they didn't.


 
 The ckr9ltds are calling you.
  
  
 ....pppft, like that'll be worth it.
  
  
 I agree with you wholeheartedly. I'm still flustered that AT has released a studio headphone with another studio headphone.


----------



## twister6

whitigir said:


> I would love for somebody to make a very portable Bluetooth receiver with built in DAC and amp, so that you can plug any pair of headphones and listen away. So far, nothing with this quality is out yet. Recently Onkyo did release a portable headphones amp and very slim, small profile...I wish it had Bluetooth too.
> 
> DDA-LA20RC.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It already exists: http://store.aikotradingstore.com/audio-technica-at-pha50bt-bluetooth-headphone-amplifier/
  
 AT PHA50BT


----------



## lalala6

Well, I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with my new IM03s. Compared to my IM02 (which I've sold before getting the IM03), they have a more reccessed midrange that isn't as engaging. The bass punches harder but lacks the bass texture and detail of the IM02. The treble isn't as airy and can even get sibilant on some tracks, something which never happened with my IM02. Soundstage is smaller than IM02, and the IM02 overall has better detail and resolution. I've tried my IM03 on pretty much all the sources I have, and have came to a conclusion that the IM03 offers basically no technical improvement over the IM02. Pretty baffling why Audio Technica would release an IEM like this. I had originally planned the IM03 as an upgrade to my IM02, but now I regret selling my IM02, and will buy one again ASAP.


----------



## vlenbo

lalala6 said:


> Well, I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with my new IM03s. Compared to my IM02 (which I've sold before getting the IM03), they have a more reccessed midrange that isn't as engaging. The bass punches harder but lacks the bass texture and detail of the IM02. The treble isn't as airy and can even get sibilant on some tracks, something which never happened with my IM02. Soundstage is smaller than IM02, and the IM02 overall has better detail and resolution. I've tried my IM03 on pretty much all the sources I have, and have came to a conclusion that the IM03 offers basically no technical improvement over the IM02. Pretty baffling why Audio Technica would release an IEM like this. I had originally planned the IM03 as an upgrade to my IM02, but now I regret selling my IM02, and will buy one again ASAP.


 
  
Is it not the fit that's making it difficult for you to enjoy the ath-im03s? How about the recording source?


----------



## lalala6

vlenbo said:


> Is it not the fit that's making it difficult for you to enjoy the ath-im03s? How about the recording source?



While the IM03's body is bigger and harder to fit, I think I've got a good seal. I've been listening to the same tracks as I did with my IM02, but IM03 displayed sibilance when I did not expect it to, unlike IM02.

But you're right, it may be because of the fit. Will try some tip rolling. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## vlenbo

lalala6 said:


> While the IM03's body is bigger and harder to fit, I think I've got a good seal. I've been listening to the same tracks as I did with my IM02, but IM03 displayed sibilance when I did not expect it to, unlike IM02.
> 
> But you're right, it may be because of the fit. Will try some tip rolling. Thanks for the advice!


 
 Hmm, maybe the fit is the problem then, especially since it is a good increase in size. 
  
 I hope it works out for you, good luck! You're welcome as well, I have never known fit to be an issue until I had the im02s, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Dsnuts

Have you tried throwing on an upgraded cable.? If not.I highly suggest you try an upgraded cable on the IM03. Sounds like your sound preference is more analytical by nature. In any case the stock cable on the IM03 holds back the IM03. It leaps into another sound category with an upgraded cable.
  
  Burn in your IM03 if you haven't done this yet. They are not even close to being sibilant to my ears. Throw on spiral dot tips, beyond this get your self an upgraded cable from either lunashops.com or the upgraded cable AT made for them. (AT is guilty of throwing on a cheap standard cable on the IM03 unfortunately.) Try this before your judge your IM03.  Then smile as you will be hearing one of the best sounds AT has ever made.


----------



## lalala6

dsnuts said:


> Have you tried throwing on an upgraded cable.? If not.I highly suggest you try an upgraded cable on the IM03. Sounds like your sound preference is more analytical by nature. In any case the stock cable on the IM03 holds back the IM03. It leaps into another sound category with an upgraded cable.
> 
> Burn in your IM03 if you haven't done this yet. They are not even close to being sibilant to my ears. Throw on spiral dot tips, beyond this get your self an upgraded cable from either lunashops.com or the upgraded cable AT made for them. (AT is guilty of throwing on a cheap standard cable on the IM03 unfortunately.) Try this before your judge your IM03.  Then smile as you will be hearing one of the best sounds AT has ever made.




Yup, I have AT's upgrade cable AT-HDC5, so my comparisons were IM02+HDC5 vs IM03+HDC5. Good point about the burn in, though. My IM02 sounded good out of the box and didn't change with burn in, so I never thought about burn in for my IM03. Will try out the jvc tips as well. Thanks for the advice!

If the end result is AT's best sound as you described, then I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Dsnuts

I once thought BAs didn't need much burn in if at all but that all changed with my Doppios and Singolos.. The bass went from not having much to fully balanced once burn in took place. I am a firm believer of burn in now for BAs and all iems to be honest.
  
 Not to start a debate on the burn in tip but I recently got the Titan 1 from Dunu and they told me specifically to burn them in for 200 hours.
  
 Which to me says it all. If the people that made the earphones is telling us to burn them in, then why is that such a far fetched notion for some of these guys that are on these threads? Lol People believe in what they want to believe I suppose. In any case Dunu was right. I have very close to 200 hours on my Titan 1 now and it went from a V shaped sound to more fuller better balanced version with tighter bass. I have them in my ears as I type. I will do my write up on these soon but for now I can say is Dunu came up with an amazing earphone in these Titan 1s. I am more surprised about these than my DuoZAs. I knew the DuoZAs were going to be worth owning but I had no idea Dunu had this type of tuning/ designing skillz. These Titan 1s are for real. These will compete with any earphone you guys have ever heard.
  
 Going back to the IM03. Sibilance I don't have on my pair at all. It is very well controlled and vocals are lush with a balanced bass end that is to date one of my favorite sounds for AT or any earphone for that matter.


----------



## encoreAC

I don't believe in burn-in unless it's Zero Audio lol. For the rest of my phones I just assume it's my brain since the sound doesn't change dramatically. My pair Tenore on the other hand wow.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> I once thought BAs didn't need much burn in if at all but that all changed with my Doppios and Singolos.. The bass went from not having much to fully balanced once burn in took place. I am a firm believer of burn in now for BAs and all iems to be honest.
> 
> Not to start a debate on the burn in tip but I recently got the Titan 1 from Dunu and they told me specifically to burn them in for 200 hours.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +100 on everything.  IM03 does need a burn in, WILL benefit significantly from either Spiral Dots or UE900 tips, and should shows improvement paired up with silver-plated cable (either ATs HDC5 or Lunashops, which I'm currently using).  But in general, I have a feeling IM03 just doesn't fit Lalala6 preferred sound sig.  I actually went from IM02 to IM03 for a reason that I was missing bass quantity and upper mids/treble was a bit too revealing and hot for my taste.  Going to IM03 was a significant improvement for my preferred sound sig, and stepping up to updated cable and new tips just made everything more refined.


----------



## Dsnuts

For the guys that either reviewed the Titan 1s or are about to.  I got my drum n bass blasting at ear splitting levels for burn in non stop. It is easy to think the end sound on the Titan 1s will be what they are from open box as they sound quite good on open listen, but what I know of Titanium coated drivers is that they take a craptacular long time to burn in. My Onkyo headphones was the same way. It took way too long for them to come full bore.
  
 The only other phones that actually take longer are JVCs carbon nanotube phones. My point to every single one of you guys reading this thread is. If you can get to the best version of whatever phone you are listening to with burn in be it 1%-5% change of sound  Burn in not only works but it should be a part of good audio assessment imo.


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> +100 on everything.  IM03 does need a burn in, WILL benefit significantly from either Spiral Dots or UE900 tips, and should shows improvement paired up with silver-plated cable (either ATs HDC5 or Lunashops, which I'm currently using).  But in general, I have a feeling IM03 just doesn't fit Lalala6 preferred sound sig.  I actually went from IM02 to IM03 for a reason that I was missing bass quantity and upper mids/treble was a bit too revealing and hot for my taste.  Going to IM03 was a significant improvement for my preferred sound sig, and stepping up to updated cable and new tips just made everything more refined.


 

 I was gonna say sound preference really does matter in what people hear. lala. I have a felling you would dig the Doppios. I had no need to try out the IM02 after being floored with my Doppios on my various sources. I don't own too many analytical phones but the Doppios can sound absolutely stupendous with the right source.
  
 My Doppios on my ICAN easily puts itself in a special sound category for me. Also try out a MSR-7 if you get a chance.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> I was gonna say sound preference really does matter in what people hear. lala. I have a felling you would dig the Doppios. I had no need to try out the IM02 after being floored with my Doppios more than a few times on various sources. I don't own too many analytical phones but the Doppios can sound absolutely stupendous with the right source.
> 
> My Doppios on my ICAN easily puts itself in a special sound category for me.


 
 I think the doppios and the im02s would be really similar to each other's signatures.
  
  
 They're both analytical by nature (based on what I read), but also slightly warm. They both should have enough bass quantity and the quality should be astounding.
  
  
 The sources may probably change both of those in-ears sound sigs.
  
 I have yet to try the im02s with the cayin....


----------



## Exesteils

Is it just me or are the Douzas very picky when it comes to source material? Rather picky, more like transparent about what's put through them. Jpop is a little... Off. 


Also, quick question: What tips do you guys pair with the DuoZas? I'm using Spinfits at the moment but I'm thinking something with a bigger bore might work better here. Spiral Dots? Or perhaps Sony Hybrids/Isolation tips..... Didn't get much time to tip-roll but I do see some possibilities.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm totally obsessed with this album, 2 record set from Austrian bassist Georg Breinschmid, Double Brein, the wildest roller coaster mix of jazz, rock, classical, European folk music, slapstick humor and avant garde gestures, that I have heard for a while. Definitely left of center, but not in a scary way, really fun sensibility at work (posted 1 tune earlier from YouTube)
Working on a review for The Audiophile Voice of this set. Always exciting when you "discover" someone really great, who may have been around for a bit (he has a few albums recorded over the past 10 years, but I hadn't heard/read about him). If you like any (or more than one) of the genres above, and aren't afraid of a bit of dissonance here and there (not the central focus by any means), and like a dose of humor in your music, check it out (easy to do these days on something like Spotify). Sounds like a fine recording to me as well.


----------



## nick n

Latest TDK fulsized lineup. Prices are really decent
  
http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.phileweb.com/review/article/201408/05/1291.html&prev=search
  

  
  
 didn't find much else worthy for reviews, maybe someone else can.


----------



## lalala6

dsnuts said:


> I was gonna say sound preference really does matter in what people hear. lala. I have a felling you would dig the Doppios. I had no need to try out the IM02 after being floored with my Doppios on my various sources. I don't own too many analytical phones but the Doppios can sound absolutely stupendous with the right source.
> 
> My Doppios on my ICAN easily puts itself in a special sound category for me. Also try out a MSR-7 if you get a chance.




Yes I agree, sound preference definitely matters. I had indeed heard the Doppio and MSR7 before (you can audition almost anything here in Singapore). While I can definitely appreciate Zero Audio's tuning, the Doppio just sounds too analytical and thin for my taste. My preferred sound sig is not an analytical one, but rather a full-bodied and mid centric sound. The IM02 gives me just that, along with heaps of natural detail. So to me the Doppio and IM02 are quite different. I understand that the IM02 is generally considered to be an analytical iem, but to my ears the IM02 is anything but analytical. Of course, the source matching plays a part, so maybe I wasn't hearing the Doppio the way it should be.

Thanks for the suggestions though, appreciate it!


----------



## ericp10

The IM03 is the best universal multi-BA I've ever heard. Either it is not your signature preference or you're not getting a good fit. I agree with Dsnuts, you need the upgrade cable and start tip rolling (I settled on the Phonak grey silicone tips). Also, make sure you're getting the proper seal. 
  
  
 Almost at 100 hours on the Titan. Can't wait to hear how the drivers gel. The Duoza and my Schitt tube amp is just amazing! I will have my MSR7 Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Dsnuts

Doppios is the type of phone you really can't understand with a simple audition unfortunately. The same goes for the MSR7 actually. The Doppios are so sensitive they require synergy a large bored tip and a good matching source. They sound harsh out of the mdac while sounding superb out of the ICAN.
  
 This is the reason why when anyone says they "auditioned" a phone at a shop. I can't really take stock in it unfortunately. You can certainly tell what type of sound the phones have but believe me 12 Ohm impedance of the Doppios will choose which source it likes. Also the stock tips they provide are horrendous and a complete mismatch on them as well which are too narrow bore size for the Doppios to sound right. Doppios absolutely require over a 100 hours of full burn in for the bass to come out.  Again another reason why just auditioning them at a shop will not let you hear what they can do. I bet they sounded terrible at the shop. Lol. Doppios require large bore tips to sound right. It can sound absolutely grating and sharp on a mismatched source or airy and very high end on another and varies from dap to dap, amp to amp, dac to dac.
  
 MSR7 at a shop will not sound like my MSR7 out of my Geek Pulse. I can guarantee you that. Nothing I have sounds like my MSR7 w silver cables, out of my Geek Pulse actually.
  
 Some advice Lala./Fellow headfiers that live next to phone shops. Next time when auditioning a can or earphone at a shop. It is much better to actually own them for a while and get full potential out of a phone before making a conclusive judgement on a phone. I remember guy on headfi a while back. He got banned for a few things but his claim to fame was that because he had a phone shop close to where he lived, he used to go there and act like he owned all their phones. He had an impressive list of phones he supposedly owned, would throw up impressions saying this phone sound like this vs this phone sound like that. Long story short. People found out through a few of is statements that he didn't actually own the phones but was "auditioning," them through this shop. Lol Don't be like this guy ever. I don't know how good a return policy is where you live but some phones just require some time at home on your best sources to fully appreciate and understand. Doppios and MSR7 both are such phones..


----------



## pfloyd

Hey Doc, listening to this and really digging it! Thanks for the suggest 



doctorjazz said:


> I'm totally obsessed with this album, 2 record set from Austrian bassist Georg Breinschmid, Double Brein, the wildest roller coaster mix of jazz, rock, classical, European folk music, slapstick humor and avant garde gestures, that I have heard for a while. Definitely left of center, but not in a scary way, really fun sensibility at work (posted 1 tune earlier from YouTube)
> Working on a review for The Audiophile Voice of this set. Always exciting when you "discover" someone really great, who may have been around for a bit (he has a few albums recorded over the past 10 years, but I hadn't heard/read about him). If you like any (or more than one) of the genres above, and aren't afraid of a bit of dissonance here and there (not the central focus by any means), and like a dose of humor in your music, check it out (easy to do these days on something like Spotify). Sounds like a fine recording to me as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

pfloyd said:


> Hey Doc, listening to this and really digging it! Thanks for the suggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lalala6

dsnuts said:


> Doppios is the type of phone you really can't understand with a simple audition unfortunately. The same goes for the MSR7 actually. The Doppios are so sensitive they require synergy a large bored tip and a good matching source. They sound harsh out of the mdac while sounding superb out of the ICAN.
> 
> This is the reason why when anyone says they "auditioned" a phone at a shop. I can't really take stock in it unfortunately. You can certainly tell what type of sound the phones have but believe me 12 Ohm impedance of the Doppios will choose which source it likes. Also the stock tips they provide are horrendous and a complete mismatch on them as well which are too narrow bore size for the Doppios to sound right. Doppios absolutely require over a 100 hours of full burn in for the bass to come out.  Again another reason why just auditioning them at a shop will not let you hear what they can do. I bet they sounded terrible at the shop. Lol. Doppios require large bore tips to sound right. It can sound absolutely grating and sharp on a mismatched source or airy and very high end on another and varies from dap to dap, amp to amp, dac to dac.
> 
> ...




Yeah I shouldn't have made any conclusive statements regarding earphones I've only heard at the shop, sorry about that. Unfortunately there is no return policy here, so I can't carelessly purchase any iems to try. For now I'll be skipping the Doppio as the sound sig probably won't align to my preferences (even if it may be very good with the right source), plus the Duoza is keeping me happy enough. 

Burning in my IM03 at the moment. Can't wait to hear the sound that you IM03 owners have been enjoying!


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> Doppios is the type of phone you really can't understand with a simple audition unfortunately. The same goes for the MSR7 actually. The Doppios are so sensitive they require synergy a large bored tip and a good matching source. They sound harsh out of the mdac while sounding superb out of the ICAN.
> 
> This is the reason why when anyone says they "auditioned" a phone at a shop. I can't really take stock in it unfortunately. You can certainly tell what type of sound the phones have but believe me 12 Ohm impedance of the Doppios will choose which source it likes. Also the stock tips they provide are horrendous and a complete mismatch on them as well which are too narrow bore size for the Doppios to sound right. Doppios absolutely require over a 100 hours of full burn in for the bass to come out.  Again another reason why just auditioning them at a shop will not let you hear what they can do. I bet they sounded terrible at the shop. Lol. Doppios require large bore tips to sound right. It can sound absolutely grating and sharp on a mismatched source or airy and very high end on another and varies from dap to dap, amp to amp, dac to dac.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 Very true!  
  
 15-30 minutes audition in a shop is not enough to know sound quality of a headphone / IEMs. We need days and weeks, pairings with different gears, to fairly judge / understand the sound signature of any audio equipment.


----------



## lalala6

ericp10 said:


> The IM03 is the best universal multi-BA I've ever heard. Either is not your signature preference or you're not getting a good fit. I agree with Dsnuts, you need the upgrade cable and to tip roll (I settled on the Phonak grey silicone tips). Also, make sure you're getting the proper seal.




Alright noted, thanks!


----------



## lalala6

Wow. Just wow. The sibilance is completely gone from my IM03. The sound is filling up very nicely.. It's unbelievable but in just a few hours of burn in, the IM03's SQ skyrocketed and flew straight past the IM02's. This is with HDC5 cable and stock tips. I'm ready to take back everything I said about the IM03's at this point. Truly. Amazing.

Shall burn in some more and see where this goes... :basshead:


----------



## Lifted Andreas

lalala6 said:


> Wow. Just wow. The sibilance is completely gone from my IM03. The sound is filling up very nicely.. It's unbelievable but in just a few hours of burn in, the IM03's SQ skyrocketed and flew straight past the IM02's. This is with HDC5 cable and stock tips. I'm ready to take back everything I said about the IM03's at this point. Truly. Amazing.
> 
> Shall burn in some more and see where this goes... :basshead:




Haha this must be the biggest turnaround in audiophile history!


----------



## lalala6

lifted andreas said:


> Haha this must be the biggest turnaround in audiophile history!




LOL maybe... Guess I was too rash in my judgement of IEMs, this teaches me to give new IEMs ample burn in and listening time before forming any impressions about it.

The IM03s still in burn in phase though... But I'm already growing more impressed by the second.


----------



## doctorjazz

By the second, wow! That's amazing burn in, I'm impressed!


----------



## lalala6

doctorjazz said:


> By the second, wow! That's amazing burn in, I'm impressed!



LOL, I don't actually mean the sound is improving by the second, my opinion of it is.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just teasing ya.


----------



## twister6

lalala6 said:


> Wow. Just wow. The sibilance is completely gone from my IM03. The sound is filling up very nicely.. It's unbelievable but in just a few hours of burn in, the IM03's SQ skyrocketed and flew straight past the IM02's. This is with HDC5 cable and stock tips. I'm ready to take back everything I said about the IM03's at this point. Truly. Amazing.
> 
> Shall burn in some more and see where this goes...


 
  
 Glad to hear it!  But I wish you would have started burn in with original cable to get used to a "stock" sound sig, and than move on to HDC5.  This way it would make you appreciate sound improvement even more


----------



## doctorjazz

Some people do believe cables burn in as well, you know.....(not trying to start a burn in fight here, but, if electronics burn in, not just mechanical transducers, is it so far fetched that the "electron orientation" or whatever happens in electronics happens in cables as well?)


----------



## lalala6

twister6 said:


> Glad to hear it!  But I wish you would have started burn in with original cable to get used to a "stock" sound sig, and than move on to HDC5.  This way it would make you appreciate sound improvement even more



Well, I could always revert back to the stock cable and appreciate the difference HDC5 makes afterwards.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Or just appreciate what you got with what you have? Though I just reverted back to my stock spiral dots from the TF10 tips I've had on my FX750 since initial burn in, and the sound with the stock tips has really opened up and made this an even better listen. Like I said, the FX750 has spoiled me rotten, and not sure there's something out there in the price range that's better in terms of the combination of SQ + fit. Maybe SQ alone, but not the combo.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> Or just appreciate what you got with what you have? Though I just reverted back to my stock spiral dots from the TF10 tips I've had on my FX750 since initial burn in, and the sound with the stock tips has really opened up and made this an even better listen. Like I said, the FX750 has spoiled me rotten, and not sure there's something out there in the price range that's better in terms of the combination of SQ + fit. Maybe SQ alone, but not the combo.




Just a shame they are so freaking pricey, there is probably something in the price range that can compare. Maybe CKR9LTD or similar..


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lifted andreas said:


> Just a shame they are so freaking pricey, there is probably something in the price range that can compare. Maybe CKR9LTD or similar..




Oh yeah I wanna try those CKR9LTD..mmhmm. Out of my price range though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

houseofdoom said:


> Oh yeah I wanna try those CKR9LTD..mmhmm. Out of my price range though.




Well the FX750 are even more expensive lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

I'm not rich, or have credit cards to bog myself down with debt to try out the latest and greatest, so I had to sell off a few things and save up to get my FX750/A15 combo, so I'm pretty much grounded until I can save up some more for the next big thing lol


----------



## Grayson73

lifted andreas said:


> Well the FX750 are even more expensive lol


 
 Are you thinking of the FX850?  Everywhere I checked, FX750 much cheaper than CKR9LTD
  
 Amazon Japan: FX750 22548, CKR9LTD 32270
 Amazon.com:  FX750 191.46,  CKR9LTD 349.50
 Ebay.com:  FX750 195.69, CKR9LTD 378.99


----------



## Lifted Andreas

grayson73 said:


> Are you thinking of the FX850?  Everywhere I checked, FX750 much cheaper than CKR9LTD
> 
> Amazon Japan: FX750 22548, CKR9LTD 32270
> Amazon.com:  FX750 191.46,  CKR9LTD 349.50
> Ebay.com:  FX750 195.69, CKR9LTD 378.99




Yeah I guess your right, my bad. 

Btw I found a really decent price for the CKR9LTD:
http://store.treoo.com/main/audio-technica-ath-ckr9-ltd-dual-phase-in-ear-earphone.html


----------



## Whitigir

Now twister likes duoza more than ckr9-10....!


----------



## jant71

http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/newsroom/news/HRM-7/page.html
  
 Pioneers new velour padded Hi-Res monitor coming in March for $199 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
HRM-7 HEADPHONES IN DETAIL 
*New HD driver unit faithfully reproduces frequencies of up to 40 kHz*
 The HRM-7s produce crystal clear high-res sound reaching 40 kHz thanks to a newly developed 40 mm driver unit with copper-clad aluminium wire.
*Housing designed to separate sound and eliminate background noise *
 The headphone housings feature a large space around the ear for a wider sound stage and acoustic separation, while the fully enclosed design improves sound insulation and reduces ambient noise.
*Better air flow and robust structure deliver a clean, accurate bass*
 Dual air chambers in the housings improve airflow to deliver an improved bass response, while a three-layer damping structure eliminates unwanted resonance for cleaner low to mid frequencies.
*Memory foam ear pads with velour covers for comfort and a true sound*
 The large ear pads are made with a hybrid memory foam to provide a snug, comfortable fit whilst ensuring enough airflow around the ears for accurate monitoring. A soft velour cover has been chosen for these studio headphones due to the material’s superior sound characteristics.
*Freely adjustable headband and flexible ear pads enable prolonged wear*
 The freely adjustable headband and flexible, ergonomic design of the ear pads mean producers can find the best size and angle to suit them, ensuring comfort over long sessions in the studio.
*Comes with accessories for producers’ convenience*
 The HRM-7 headphones come with:
Detachable 1.2 m (coiled) and 3 m (straight) cables
Replacement velour ear pads
Gold plated 6.3 mm stereo jack

 MAIN SPECIFICATIONS 
TypeFully enclosed dynamic stereo headphonesFrequency range5 - 40,000 HzImpedance45 ΩOutput sound pressure level97 dBMaximum input2,000 mW (JEITA)Unit apertureφ 40 mm dynamic typeConnection cord1.2 m side-mount curled cable (3.0 m when extended)
 3.0 m side-mount straight cordPlugφ 3.5 mm stereo mini plug (gold plated, 2-way, screw)Weight330 g (without cord)Accessories includedφ 6.3 mm stereo plug adapter (gold plated, screw-type)
 Replacement velour ear pads
  
 http://www.agiprodj.com/pioneer-hrm-7-professional-reference-studio-monitor-headphones.html?gclid=COvkgfK9ssMCFcXm7AodVGcAVw


----------



## Dsnuts

lalala6 said:


> Wow. Just wow. The sibilance is completely gone from my IM03. The sound is filling up very nicely.. It's unbelievable but in just a few hours of burn in, the IM03's SQ skyrocketed and flew straight past the IM02's. This is with HDC5 cable and stock tips. I'm ready to take back everything I said about the IM03's at this point. Truly. Amazing.
> 
> Shall burn in some more and see where this goes...


 

 Usually obvious sibilance is due to not a proper fitting. Let in too much air through the seal and you get sibilance and usually weaker bass response. Now that your starting to hear them correct. You can understand why I mentioned that auditioning a phone at a shop is not a bad thing but not anywhere near the final sound you should be hearing on a phone. I think if you audition a phone it might lead to a sound that you would like which is what them auditions should be for but certainly should not be much more beyond that. Sound takes time to understand and while some guys have a knack for just knowing how something sounds with one listen. Most guys will not have this type of hearing to where they just know and even if your one of these lucky sound guys that just know. They know enough not to take that audition too seriously.
  
 It kinda drives me crazy when guys say conclusive things about a sound when they audition a phone for a few minutes vs owning them, taking the time to burn them correctly and using them with all your sources. Taking a real good listen. It happens on every thread just about too. Now you know why. Happy listening Lala. Hope you enjoy them IM03 as much as I have.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Usually obvious sibilance is due to not a proper fitting. Let in too much air through the seal and you get sibilance and usually weaker bass response. Now that your starting to hear them correct. You can understand why I mentioned that auditioning a phone at a shop is not a bad thing but not anywhere near the final sound you should be hearing on a phone. I think if you audition a phone it might lead to a sound that you would like which is what them auditions should be for but certainly should not be much more beyond that. Sound takes time to understand and while some guys have a knack for just knowing how something sounds with one listen. Most guys will not have this type of hearing to where they just know and even if your one of these lucky sound guys that just know. They know enough not to take that audition too seriously.
> 
> *It kinda drives me crazy when guys say conclusive things about a sound* when they audition a phone for a few minutes vs owning them, taking the time to burn them correctly and using them with all your sources. Taking a real good listen. It happens on every thread just about too. Now you know why. Happy listening Lala. Hope you enjoy them IM03 as much as I have.


 
  
 Or how about when you start reading someone's impression of headphones with a detailed sound analysis just to learn later they are using a cheap smartphone or a colored mp3 player as their source.  That also drives me crazy.  I guess in some cases it doesn't matter since "forgiving" nature of the headphones is a plus where it sounds as good from any source.  But when people talk about diminishing returns going into more expensive multi-driver IEMs or using high quality replacement cables while they are using lo-res Clip+ as a source - forget about fair analysis or comparison.
  
 Oh, and btw Cayin N6 DAP is MIND BLOWING...  Just had to say it


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> It kinda drives me crazy when guys say conclusive things about a sound when they audition a phone for a few minutes vs owning them, taking the time to burn them correctly and using them with all your sources.


 
  
 Me to. It's much better to say conclusive things _without even hearing them_._  _Love it when that happens!


----------



## jant71

I think if you have seen a frequency response graph you are qualified to talk about a phone's sound in absolutes. Don't you agree??


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> I think if you have seen a frequency response graph you are qualified to talk about a phone's sound in absolutes. Don't you agree??


 
 A graph? That's way too much - the specs are enough, especially the frequency range. Btw, those new Pioneers sound pretty close to what you like with that 40khz upper range - that's almost up to your limit, isn't it?


----------



## jant71

Um, not after a certain brand decided to give every phone they make a 5- 31.5khz range. They ruined it  Now a graph is minimum requirement.


----------



## lalala6

twister6 said:


> Oh, and btw Cayin N6 DAP is MIND BLOWING...  Just had to say it




I've been drooling about the N6 lately... Care to share a word on the synergy between N6 and IM03? Of course, I would have went to audition it myself but the nearest audio shop that carries it is an hour away and I don't have time on weekdays.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice to be able to audition stuff at all before buying, even if, as noted by DS, it isn't definitive. I pretty much have to decode what I might like from reviews and impressions around these parts!


----------



## doctorjazz

Meanwhile, Koss ESP-950, upgraded power supply and power cord=HEAVEN! I'm not going to say it's the end game for me, cause I think I might have said that before , but, man, this is seriously fine l istening


----------



## lalala6

dsnuts said:


> Usually obvious sibilance is due to not a proper fitting. Let in too much air through the seal and you get sibilance and usually weaker bass response. Now that your starting to hear them correct. You can understand why I mentioned that auditioning a phone at a shop is not a bad thing but not anywhere near the final sound you should be hearing on a phone. I think if you audition a phone it might lead to a sound that you would like which is what them auditions should be for but certainly should not be much more beyond that. Sound takes time to understand and while some guys have a knack for just knowing how something sounds with one listen. Most guys will not have this type of hearing to where they just know and even if your one of these lucky sound guys that just know. They know enough not to take that audition too seriously.
> 
> It kinda drives me crazy when guys say conclusive things about a sound when they audition a phone for a few minutes vs owning them, taking the time to burn them correctly and using them with all your sources. Taking a real good listen. It happens on every thread just about too. Now you know why. Happy listening Lala. Hope you enjoy them IM03 as much as I have.




Yeah, I too think the drastic change in sound is because I got a better fit this time rather than burn in. Else it doesn't make sense to have changed so much in such a short burn in period. Either way, I'm happy that I finally get to hear the IM03's true sound! Brings a smile to my face every time I put them on.

Regarding the stuff about auditioning, everything you said is very true. I should use it as a tool to understand a phone's sound sig in general but not as a measure of its potential. Will also try not to make conclusions about phones I've only auditioned.

Thanks dsnuts!


----------



## Ap616

doctorjazz said:


> Nice to be able to audition stuff at all before buying, even if, as noted by DS, it isn't definitive. I pretty much have to decode what I might like from reviews and impressions around these parts!




+1 ...lol, stupid phone.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

lalala6 said:


> Yeah, I too think the drastic change in sound is because I got a better fit this time rather than burn in. Else it doesn't make sense to have changed so much in such a short burn in period. Either way, I'm happy that I finally get to hear the IM03's true sound! Brings a smile to my face every time I put them on.
> 
> Regarding the stuff about auditioning, everything you said is very true. I should use it as a tool to understand a phone's sound sig in general but not as a measure of its potential. Will also try not to make conclusions about phones I've only auditioned.
> 
> Thanks dsnuts!




It's ok, bud. No need to "apologize". Many folks around here have posted initial impressions on the severe side either negatively or positively, without giving gear a longer listen or a tip roll, or they change stance on a gear on a dime. Love it like puppies one sec, and then disliking it the next. I'm guilty of that too lol See my Rain 2 comments


----------



## thatBeatsguy

houseofdoom said:


> It's ok, bud. No need to "apologize". Many folks around here have posted initial impressions on the severe side either negatively or positively, without giving gear a longer listen or a tip roll, or *they change stance on a gear on a dime*. Love it like puppies one sec, and then disliking it the next. *I'm guilty of that too lol See my Rain 2 comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Heh. At least you admit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (Trust me, I don't like it either...)


----------



## doctorjazz

I think fit is the hardest part of iem's, at least for me...have a mutant left ear, even the customs I recently got aren't perfectly fitting in my left ear. 
If you don't get a perfect fit, you're not hearing what the headphones can do (true even for on and over ears, but not quite as much as in ears). One of the problems with using the forums for impressions is, you really have no idea how good the fit the person got is (except for me, who always whines about the fit problems...)


----------



## HouseOfDoom

doctorjazz said:


> I think fit is the hardest part of iem's, at least for me...have a mutant left ear, even the customs I recently got aren't perfectly fitting in my left ear.
> If you don't get a perfect fit, you're not hearing what the headphones can do (true even for on and over ears, but not quite as much as in ears). One of the problems with using the forums for impressions is, you really have no idea how good the fit the person got is (except for me, who always whines about the fit problems...)




Fit is the one denominator that changes everything. It's the biggest game changer IMHO. Without a proper fit, even the most expensive IEM will sound like Skullcandy. I agree doc.


----------



## Whitigir

houseofdoom said:


> Fit is the one denominator that changes everything. It's the biggest game changer IMHO. Without a proper fit, even the most expensive IEM will sound like Skullcandy. I agree doc.




Absolutely, and for IEM, please take in portability as well. Any IEM with decent sound quality, easy on/off, easy to store away, rarely tangled = a real pair of IEM . So far my S-018 has answered me about everything....

Thought I dislike the use of Comply foam tips....it had been couple months, and my old tips already is soiled, it became so not flexible anymore, and I lost the fit, isolation ad sound quality....I threw on a new pair of it.....heaven !

Now, if I could have a way to restore these comply tip back to it compressibility as brand-new. It would save so much money


----------



## Dsnuts

lalala6 said:


> Yeah, I too think the drastic change in sound is because I got a better fit this time rather than burn in. Else it doesn't make sense to have changed so much in such a short burn in period. Either way, I'm happy that I finally get to hear the IM03's true sound! Brings a smile to my face every time I put them on.
> 
> Regarding the stuff about auditioning, everything you said is very true. I should use it as a tool to understand a phone's sound sig in general but not as a measure of its potential. Will also try not to make conclusions about phones I've only auditioned.
> 
> Thanks dsnuts!


 
  
 It's all good my friend. I am just glad your actually hearing them IM03s proper. I sent my pair to a good buddy of ours and I think it was due to them that he started selling off his TOTL earphones.
  
 I am guilty of making quick judgements myself, we are all guilty at one point or another. It is human nature to make snap judgements be it a good or bad sounding gears but it can be something as silly as not having the proper seal or having a source that is a mismatch for the phone your trying out and that is all it takes for the sound to go south.
  
 Then there is sound preference that also comes into play. We all have our likes in a sound.


----------



## twister6

lalala6 said:


> I've been drooling about the N6 lately... Care to share a word on the synergy between N6 and IM03? Of course, I would have went to audition it myself but the nearest audio shop that carries it is an hour away and I don't have time on weekdays.


 
  
 I would suggest making that trip   Synergy between N6 and IM03 is excellent.  I haven't come across any IEM in my collection where N6 wasn't able to bring up the best.  This is a true quality you would expect from Cayin, and the WOW factor like the first time when you try C5 amp.  But just like your first IM03 impression, make sure N6 on a display on your nearest audio store (Jaben? etc?) has some burn in hours.  I found N6 out of the box to be a bit bright, and it settle in very nicely after about 50hrs.


----------



## lalala6

twister6 said:


> I would suggest making that trip   Synergy between N6 and IM03 is excellent.  I haven't come across any IEM in my collection where N6 wasn't able to bring up the best.  This is a true quality you would expect from Cayin, and the WOW factor like the first time when you try C5 amp.  But just like your first IM03 impression, make sure N6 on a display on your nearest audio store (Jaben? etc?) has some burn in hours.  I found N6 out of the box to be a bit bright, and it settle in very nicely after about 50hrs.



That's great to know, thanks! I wouldn't have to worry about the demo N6 being burned in or not, the shop owner and customers had already burned it in plenty.


----------



## twister6

lalala6 said:


> That's great to know, thanks! I wouldn't have to worry about the demo N6 being burned in or not, the shop owner and customers had already burned it in plenty.


 
  
 Well, earfonia mentioned that he went to demo one in his neck of the woods and it sounded a bit too bright/analytical.  But considering N6 has been out for a month, perhaps it got more burn in hours   After burn in, it's very neutral and organic with amazing retrieval of details and soundstage width that comes close to C5, but more controlled.


----------



## doctorjazz

Can't comment on the N6, but I feel the C5 is good for the price, but a bit over rated. Go for some PONOgraphy!!!!


----------



## HouseOfDoom

doctorjazz said:


> Can't comment on the N6, but I feel the C5 is good for the price, but a bit over rated. Go for some PONOgraphy!!!!




LOL


----------



## lalala6

Ok now back to discovery, not sure if anyone mentioned this before, but has anyone heard of the Fostex TE-07? Considering the hype TE-05 got last year, the TE-07 had suprisingly little to no hype. Looks like it might be a pretty decent single BA, though a little on the pricey side at 29k yen on Amazon Japan.



"Extremely natural and transparent sound", according to Fostex's product description of TE-07 on its website. Anybody willing to take the plunge on these? 

Fostex TE-07's product page: http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/TE-07.shtml
Amazon link: http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B00Q3XOUL8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1422339847&sr=8-1


----------



## audiohurric4ne

lalala6 said:


> Ok now back to discovery, not sure if anyone mentioned this before, but has anyone heard of the Fostex TE-07? Considering the hype TE-05 got last year, the TE-07 had suprisingly little to no hype. Looks like it might be a pretty decent single BA, though a little on the pricey side at 29k yen on Amazon Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i did post a link few pages back but nobody responded makes me sad  nahh just kidding maybe ppl are lazy to clicks on random links lol. im looking for a pair of iem around 200$ maybe ill buy this one


----------



## lalala6

twister6 said:


> Well, earfonia mentioned that he went to demo one in his neck of the woods and it sounded a bit too bright/analytical.  But considering N6 has been out for a month, perhaps it got more burn in hours   After burn in, it's very neutral and organic with amazing retrieval of details and soundstage width that comes close to C5, but more controlled.



I'll be going to the same shop he went to test the N6, so it should be fully burned in by now. The sound seems right up my alley, can't wait to hear it with my own ears!


----------



## lalala6

audiohurric4ne said:


> i did post a link few pages back but nobody responded makes me sad  nahh just kidding maybe ppl are lazy to clicks on random links lol. im looking for a pair of iem around 200$ maybe ill buy this one



Do it and let us know how it sounds!


----------



## waynes world

I just discovered spiral dot tips 

Threw the large spirals on the tpeos h200's, and it's a match made in heaven. Making me re-appreciate how good the h200's are. Thanks to all of you spiral dot hypesters!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

lalala6 said:


> Do it and let us know how it sounds!


 
 just found a review of the te07. i think ill pass lol http://review.kakaku.com/review/K0000717582/#tab.


----------



## quartertone

waynes world said:


> I just discovered spiral dot tips
> 
> Threw the large spirals on the tpeos h200's, and it's a match made in heaven. Making me re-appreciate how good the h200's are. Thanks to all of you spiral dot hypesters!


 
  
 What effects do they have?


----------



## kova4a

Am I the only one who doesn't like spiral dot tips? From my experience with them they do give a pretty good seal and fit but always kinda kill the lower treble energy and sparkle on everything I put them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like spiral dot tips? From my experience with them they do give a pretty good seal and fit but always kinda kill the lower treble energy and sparkle on everything I put them.


 


 I can agree with that - they give me a great seal especially with short nozzle designs eg: Fidue A83, Rhapsodio RDB Mini, however, they seem to soften the upper mid-range for me (as you mentioned close to the lower treble), subtracts some of A83's energy. I love the fit, soundstage, and bass response, but after further testing they're missing something "Heir tips" provide me with.


----------



## kova4a

h20fidelity said:


> I can agree with that - they give me a great seal especially with short nozzle designs eg: Fidue A83, Rhapsodio RDB Mini, however, they seem to soften the upper mid-range for me (as you mentioned close to the lower treble), subtracts some of A83's energy. I love the fit, soundstage, and bass response, but after further testing they're missing something "Heir tips" provide me with.


 
 Well, I\m not a big fan of the Heir/Noble red-core tips either. The Noble blue-core ones are a different thing though - they are about the same with the red-core in shape and size but use different type of silicone and give tighter and clearer sound IMO.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

kova4a said:


> Well, I\m not a big fan of the Heir/Noble red-core tips either. The Noble blue-core ones are a different thing though - they are about the same with the red-core in shape and size but use different type of silicone and give tighter and clearer sound IMO.




What would you be a fan of, since you seem to hate everything?


----------



## kova4a

houseofdoom said:


> What would you be a fan of, since you seem to hate everything?


 
 I'm a fan of quality alcohol but on a serious note I don't hate that many things, just don't like them as much as other things - there's a difference. In this case I don\t hate on the spiral dot tips, I just have tips that I prefer better - that doesn't mean that there won't be a time when an iem will come around that will sound pair great with them - that's why I have gazillion tips coz sooner or later they may be the best option for a certain iem. In my book there isn't a universal tip that pairs great with everything - right now someone might think that the spiral dots are the best tips ever but I absolutely guarantee you that if someone has more than one pair of iems there\s a 100% chance one will sound better with different tips.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just recently got some spiral tips, have to say, anything that gives a good seal, especially on the short stem iem's, which drive me bonkers, is a big deal. Haven't listened to them much (spend almost all of my iem listening trying to get the hang of getting the fit on a recent ciem purchase, it is actually a bit of a learning process, at least for me, lol). But, I agree on the idea of synergy, what is a bad match for some iem's may work great for others, seems the spiral tips, from the description, would be a great match for iem's one considers on the "bright", "tipped up" side


----------



## ericp10

The MSR7 has landed! Out of the box this is an incredible headphone. vlenbo, I'm hearing great bass and extension out of the box, but I can't wait to hear what burn-in and a better cable reviews. Signature is definitely neutral, but plenty of bass extension into the sub area. This headphone sounds incredible out of the box. Even before burn-in I can throw it there near my HP50 (might be it), X1 and FAD Pandora Hope. We'll hear better how they compare when I get home. 
  
 And with 100 hours on it, the Titan I is shaping up to be quite close to the Duaza. Happy listening.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> The MSR7 has landed! Out of the box this is an incredible headphone. vlenbo, I'm hearing great bass and extension out of the box, but I can't wait to hear what burn-in and a better cable reviews. Signature is definitely neutral, but plenty of bass extension into the sub area. This headphone sounds incredible out of the box. Even before burn-in I can throw it there near my HP50 (might be it), X1 and FAD Pandora Hope. We'll hear better how they compare when I get home.
> 
> And with 100 hours on it, the Titan I is shaping up to be quite close to the Duaza. Happy listening.




Wow, thanks for letting me know eric. There is good extension, but the mid bass kind of overpowers the subbass for me. Take note though, I hold the ckr9s as the Audio product to give me sufficient subbass to midbass quantity.

Is it fair to say that I like them better than the on1s?


Also, I agree with the quantity now. The bass has now been able to reach my ears with enough quantity for jpop.


----------



## RedJohn456

I Wonder how the MSR7's compare to the Sound Magic HP150? The HP 150 is impossible for me to buy in Canada without paying like a 100% markup and buying from Amazon USA brings it to about 260 Canadian, which is only 20 bucks less than the MSR7 if I get it. 
  
 Would anyone be able to compare the two and comment on the sound? Thanks in advance


----------



## waynes world

quartertone said:


> What effects do they have?


 
  
 I was using vmoda bliss fitting 3.0 tips, which are a bit smaller bore. Anyway, with the medium large spiral dot tips, they h200's become more balanced. Mid bass is decreased a bit so the sub-bass and mid-bass are more balanced, and the bass overall seems more layered and detailed. The mids and highs seem to open up and become more airy as well. I was thinking that the treble spike might become accentuated, but it wasn't - the highs just seem really nice and detailed. The soundstage seems to be enlarged - wider and deeper, with better imaging and instrument separation.


----------



## quartertone

Have you compared them to the stock grey tips?


----------



## waynes world

quartertone said:


> Have you compared them to the stock grey tips?


 
  
 No, but I'll try that. Btw, I meant "large" spiral dot tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> The MSR7 has landed! Out of the box this is an incredible headphone. vlenbo, I'm hearing great bass and extension out of the box, but I can't wait to hear what burn-in and a better cable reviews. Signature is definitely neutral, but plenty of bass extension into the sub area. This headphone sounds incredible out of the box. Even before burn-in I can throw it there near my HP50 (might be it), X1 and FAD Pandora Hope. We'll hear better how they compare when I get home.
> 
> And with 100 hours on it, the Titan I is shaping up to be quite close to the Duaza. Happy listening.


 

 The titan turns into more of a U shaped sound more so than a slight V after the burn in. Better balance as a result with a tighter bass section. Mids sounds fully fleshed out to my ears and treble definition is some of the best I have heard for a single dynamic.
  
 Good to see you got them MSR7s. Happy listening my friend. The same sound your hearing will and should expand with burn in and I like the bass end much better after burn in.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> The titan turns into more of a U shaped sound more so than a slight V after the burn in. Better balance as a result with a tighter bass section. Mids sounds fully fleshed out to my ears and treble definition is some of the best I have heard for a single dynamic.
> 
> Good to see you got them MSR7s. Happy listening my friend. The same sound your hearing will and should expand with burn in and I like the bass end much better after burn in.


----------



## vlenbo

While the msr7 reproduces instruments well, I still am baffled that the on1s actually do string instruments better justice.
  
  
 Despite that, the msr7's bass quality is tighter, detailed, and has sufficient quality after burning them in.


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> The titan turns into more of a U shaped sound more so than a slight V after the burn in. Better balance as a result with a tighter bass section. Mids sounds fully fleshed out to my ears and treble definition is some of the best I have heard for a single dynamic.
> 
> Good to see you got them MSR7s. Happy listening my friend. The same sound your hearing will and should expand with burn in and I like the bass end much better after burn in.


 
  
 Absolutely agree on U-shaped.  It does sounds like lower mids were scooped out, resulting in a dynamic driver tuning which is typical for hybrid multi-driver with a nice separation and balance of bass and upper mids/treble.


----------



## vlenbo

Looks like I was mistaken with the midbass overpowering the sub-bass region of the msr7s.
  
 I heard daft punk's doin it right again, and this time i actually hear the subbass. Before, I was disappointed in the subbass because I didn't feel the rumble, thus equating it to a lack of quantity in subbass. However, I do hear the subbass and feel some light rumble now. Seems I was in a terrible mood when I heard it the first month of owning it. Sorry fellas.


----------



## ericp10

So, I just compared the MSR7 to the X1, NAD HP50, FAD Pandora Hope VI, and the M50. Okay, M50 is old news,  so we can kick that to the curb right quick. The FAD is in a league by itself. Albeit a bit of a warmer sound, there is just way more details and accuracy of sound all the way around in the FAD. It's a fuller sound with more space around the instruments than any of the other headphones. And the micro details that come out of the voices and percussion are really outstanding.
  
 Next up is the NAD HP50. Of all of the headphones, this one has the most forward vocals. It's like vocals and mids take an upfront seat before the bass and treble, yet there is nice extension on both ends. The HP50 is also the most forward of all five headphones. soundstage is good but not as wide as the rest, nor as airy. There is, however, very good instrument separation. As you can surmise, the MSR7 and HP50 sound nothing alike (as I assumed that they might). 

 The X1, and you might imagine, has the biggest soundstage (being semi-open) of the five. As a matter of fact, I had forgotten how distant the X1 could sound. After the FAD, the X1 has the most bass out of the five, but the FAD, NAD and MSR7 has better bass. I still enjoy the open sound of the X1, but the FAD, MSR7 and HP50 beats it in overall details and sound quality. 

 Oh, I was surprised that the HP50 had thicker and more detailed strings than the MSR7, but the new AT still pulls it own.  I think vocals are more natural in it and it gives a nice tone to the bell of trumpet on some old Duke Ellington recordings (the FAD can almost be too with that BA as a tweeter, but never too harsh). So those are my first impressions about how the MSR7 compares to my other headphones without burn-in. I already know the MSR7 the Mikros, Onkyo and KEF (although aren't slouches). I will test against the On1 tomorrow, but I know the Thinksound has a timbre that the other headphones aren't touching.  Happy listening.


----------



## reizzz

ericp10 said:


> So, I just compared the MSR7 to the X1, NAD HP50, FAD Pandora Hope VI, and the M50. Okay, M50 is old news,  so we can kick that to the curb right quick. The FAD is in a league by itself. Albeit a bit of a warmer sound, there is just way more details and accuracy of sound all the way around in the FAD. It's a fuller sound with more space around the instruments than any of the other headphones. And the micro details that come out of the voices and percussion are really outstanding.
> 
> Next up is the NAD HP50. Of all of the headphones, this one has the most forward vocals. It's like vocals and mids take an upfront seat before the bass and treble, yet there is nice extension on both ends. The HP50 is also the most forward of all five headphones. soundstage is good but not as wide as the rest, nor as airy. There is, however, very good instrument separation. As you can surmise, the MSR7 and HP50 sound nothing alike (as I assumed that they might).
> 
> ...


 
 hi, saw that you have a ckr9 and ckr10 in your sig. how would you compare the msr7 to the ckr9/10 in terms of the sq? i have the im70 and am deciding which one is a more significant step up from it. 
  
 just to add on, the ckr9ltd and msr7 is SGD10 difference here. SGD268 vs SGD278. can't decide where to put my money on..


----------



## earfonia

ericp10 said:


> So, I just compared the MSR7 to the X1, NAD HP50, FAD Pandora Hope VI, and the M50. Okay, M50 is old news,  so we can kick that to the curb right quick. The FAD is in a league by itself. Albeit a bit of a warmer sound, there is just way more details and accuracy of sound all the way around in the FAD. It's a fuller sound with more space around the instruments than any of the other headphones. And the micro details that come out of the voices and percussion are really outstanding.
> 
> Next up is the NAD HP50. Of all of the headphones, this one has the most forward vocals. It's like vocals and mids take an upfront seat before the bass and treble, yet there is nice extension on both ends. The HP50 is also the most forward of all five headphones. soundstage is good but not as wide as the rest, nor as airy. There is, however, very good instrument separation. As you can surmise, the MSR7 and HP50 sound nothing alike (as I assumed that they might).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comparisons!
 The more I use MSR7 the more it grows on me. I should have rate it 4.5 stars if not because of the firm headband that might cause some discomfort after long period of listening. But for sound quality wise, MSR7 is top notch. Quite balance tonally, very good detail, and very revealing. A very good headphone if we need to scoop out more detail for differentiating amps and dacs. And it scales very2 well with good quality amps. A very good headphone from AT


----------



## HouseOfDoom

So I've spent the last 24 hours listening to my Fidue A71 through my Sony A15, and I've fallen in love with these amazingly tuned dual dynamics, and though I was on the verge of selling them, I have now reconsidered, and I'll be holding on to these kick ass IEMs. The bass is just too delicious, and the fun yet detailed nature is just something I can't let go of.


----------



## ericp10

reizzz said:


> hi, saw that you have a ckr9 and ckr10 in your sig. how would you compare the msr7 to the ckr9/10 in terms of the sq? i have the im70 and am deciding which one is a more significant step up from it.
> 
> just to add on, the ckr9ltd and msr7 is SGD10 difference here. SGD268 vs SGD278. can't decide where to put my money on..


 
  
  
 I have to try to get to the CKRs this weekend. I know the CKR10 is more forward and less of a wide soundstage compared to the MSR7, but the CKR9 I can't remember. Except for excellent resolution, I don't think the three sound the same, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## ericp10

Here's an awesome deal for those of you who can get a decent fit (I can). Don't let it slip by you.
  
  
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826416001&nm_mc=AFC-dealnews&cm_mmc=AFC-dealnews-_-NA-_-NA-_-N82E16826416001


----------



## doctorjazz

KEF M200 dropped again on Newegg, now $49.99!!!

Coupon code: EMCAKNW24


An even better deal with this code-got it from the Deals Discussion thread.
(unfortunately, I have them, never could get a decent fit on them, but, I have trouble with lots of iems...)


----------



## kahaluu

Fantastic deal for M200.


----------



## mdiogofs

houseofdoom said:


> So I've spent the last 24 hours listening to my Fidue A71 through my Sony A15, and I've fallen in love with these amazingly tuned dual dynamics, and though I was on the verge of selling them, I have now reconsidered, and I'll be holding on to these kick ass IEMs. The bass is just too delicious, and the fun yet detailed nature is just something I can't let go of.


 
 A15 has LO? Or no need of external amping? A15 towards to brighter or smoother sound?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> KEF M200 dropped again on Newegg, now $49.99!!!
> 
> Coupon code: EMCAKNW24
> 
> ...


 
  
 That deal is insane.


----------



## vlenbo

Eric, would you agree that the msr7s do xylophones, piano, and trumpets almost full justice? 

I'd like to think so. That's why I love hearing michael jackson with the msr7s rifgt now, I can't stop till I get enough.


And I hope you're enjoying them to the max, your impressions make the msr7s look very good.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nothing does Xylophones justice


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Eric, would you agree that the msr7s do xylophones, piano, and trumpets almost full justice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I agree regarding piano and trumpets, vlenbo. The jury is out on xylophones at the moment... lol


----------



## HouseOfDoom

mdiogofs said:


> A15 has LO? Or no need of external amping? A15 towards to brighter or smoother sound?




It has LO, has no need for amping, and it's smooth ss. Not bright at all. Smooth and bassy, but still not shy with treble details or energy when called upon.


----------



## kova4a

Finally got the Signature Acoutics c12 and o16. The new o16 is quite better than the c12


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> It has LO, has no need for amping, and it's smooth ss. Not bright at all. Smooth and bassy, but still not shy with treble details or energy when called upon.


 
  
 I still have my LOD for my S639. LO on the 639 is a good one. Hope the A15 is a good one as well. We'll see! Oh wait I have no amps atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Of course my Sony seller gave me a useless/mistyped tracking number so I didn't know my A15 was coming today. Was expected for tomorrow so no one was here today and I got a door tag


----------



## reizzz

ericp10 said:


> I have to try to get to the CKRs this weekend. I know the CKR10 is more forward and less of a wide soundstage compared to the MSR7, but the CKR9 I can't remember. Except for excellent resolution, I don't think the three sound the same, but I'm not sure yet.


 
 many thanks ericp10. guess i might get both the ckr9ltd and the msr7ltd and sell off the one which doesn't suits me or give to my wife. hahaha


----------



## earfonia

vlenbo said:


> Eric, would you agree that the msr7s do xylophones, piano, and trumpets almost full justice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So they are not that bad after all right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would like state it one more time, MSR7 is not better than the amp driving it. Since it is highly revealing, actually with more perceived detail than M50 and M50x, it will easily sound good or bad depending on the source and amp. MSR7 won't polish harsh recording, and will just reveal it as it is. With good amp and good recording, it's a bliss


----------



## waynes world

Well, the Douza's are living up to their hype. In a word, they sound gorgeous.


----------



## Dsnuts

waynes world said:


> Well, the Douza's are living up to their hype. In a word, they sound gorgeous.


 
 You got em wayne. Nice. They are impressive out of the box.
  
 Somehow I have a feeling Zero Audio will make a hybrid soon enough.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Well, the Douza's are living up to their hype. In a word, they sound gorgeous.


 
 Did you finally get them?!?


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Did you finally get them?!?


 
  
 Yeah, a few days ago. Got about 30 hours of burn in on them. _Really_ nice.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Yeah, a few days ago. Got about 30 hours of burn in on them. _Really_ nice.


 
 Congratulation dude, I hope your enjoyment level will go through the roof ;D


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> You got em wayne. Nice. They are impressive out of the box.
> 
> Somehow I have a feeling Zero Audio will make a hybrid soon enough.


 
  
 They are impressive out of the box, but they seem to be coming even more alive with further burn in.
  
 They sound very "hi fi" to me. Very full and balanced sounding. The bass is amazingly good. I'm not shy of a good amount of bass (a71's anyone?), but the douza's bass quantity is perfect, and the bass quality is excellent (sub-bass and mid-bass nicely balanced, good speed, nice punchy mid-bass but not bleeding into the mids at all). The bass, mids and highs all just seem right to me. Plenty of clarity and details, yet smooth at the same time. Beautiful high's without being fatiguing. Nice instrument separation and soundstage. Volume can be put higher without worrying so much about ear rupture (some songs I like have volume rises after the intro which can be slightly ear pearcing with some iems if the volume is to high, but not so with the Douza's - they handle that beautifully).
  
 The cable is on the thin side, but doesn't tangle. They are on the large size, but I wore them out in public today and I couldn't spot anyone laughing at my bling. But it wouldn't matter if they did - they sound awesome.






encoreac said:


> Congratulation dude, I hope your enjoyment level will go through the roof ;D


 
  
 Thanks dude - already is!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Well, the Douza's are living up to their hype. In a word, they sound gorgeous.


 
  
 Congrats waynes world!!


----------



## Ap616

Hey, could you do a comparison of the bass to the Tenore and maybe A71, Wayne? I still very much want the Duoza, it's just availability and pricing that gets me... 

The A71's bass was good for the very brief time I had them. Detailed and textured and pretty controlled/fairly tight, though *very* impactful.

Whereas the Tenore are not as tight & detailed and still less impactful. It souns looser and less detailed, which makes it less preferable since I mainly listen to EDM.

The T1-E is simply sublime for bass to my ears and preferences. When A/Bing, the Tenore's bass just pales in comparison, and I can't go back to them atm lol. The T1-E's bass is just that good.


----------



## vlenbo

earfonia said:


> So they are not that bad after all right? :wink_face:
> 
> I would like state it one more time, MSR7 is not better than the amp driving it. Since it is highly revealing, actually with more perceived detail than M50 and M50x, it will easily sound good or bad depending on the source and amp. MSR7 won't polish harsh recording, and will just reveal it as it is. With good amp and good recording, it's a bliss



Nah, not at all. I was in a foul mood when I first obtained the msr7s. Now I am in audio bliss, but not more so than the thinksound on1s.

I definitely need that audio technica tube amp.


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> So, I just compared the MSR7 to the X1, NAD HP50, FAD Pandora Hope VI, and the M50. Okay, M50 is old news,  so we can kick that to the curb right quick. The FAD is in a league by itself. Albeit a bit of a warmer sound, there is just way more details and accuracy of sound all the way around in the FAD. It's a fuller sound with more space around the instruments than any of the other headphones. And the micro details that come out of the voices and percussion are really outstanding.
> 
> Next up is the NAD HP50. Of all of the headphones, this one has the most forward vocals. It's like vocals and mids take an upfront seat before the bass and treble, yet there is nice extension on both ends. The HP50 is also the most forward of all five headphones. soundstage is good but not as wide as the rest, nor as airy. There is, however, very good instrument separation. As you can surmise, the MSR7 and HP50 sound nothing alike (as I assumed that they might).
> 
> ...


 
 I forgot to ask, which had the most 3d soundstage?
  
 Would the pandora FADs fit that category? And where would you rank the msr7's soundstage?


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Uh oh. I can't take the Fidue A71 out of my ears now. And you say the ZA DuoZA is better sounding than the A71??? So tempting.


----------



## kova4a

I finally got that new signature acoustics O-16, so I'll be sharing some impressions over the weekend. I didn't have time for it aside from a very very quick listen but it has potential. The isloation is pretty low though because of the open back design


----------



## Whitigir

​


houseofdoom said:


> Uh oh. I can't take the Fidue A71 out of my ears now. And you say the ZA DuoZA is better sounding than the A71??? So tempting.




I hope you did not put aside your fx750 ...


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> I forgot to ask, which had the most 3d soundstage?
> 
> Would the pandora FADs fit that category? And where would you rank the msr7's soundstage?


 
  
 FAD  hands down on 3d soundstage. I need more burn-in on the MSR7 before ranking it's soundstage, but it's pretty decent at the moment.
  
 I see that the MSR7 only likes to give you the bass if it's in the regarding. That's cool with me.


----------



## tomscy2000

Phiaton has announced the MS100BA... http://phiaton.com/sites/default/files/Phiaton%20CES%202015%20Press%20Announcement%20_%20Earphones%20_%201.5.2015_%20FINAL_0.pdf
  
 $119... not bad.


----------



## RedJohn456

Sorry for being OT, but I have been looking for a good quality recording of this performance for a while. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efGJ6V16cZk
  
 Its the 1999 Madison Square Garden concert and for the life of me, I can't seem to find a good version of the video or even an album or dvd of that night to buy. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry for being OT, but I have been looking for a good quality recording of this performance for a while. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efGJ6V16cZk
> 
> Its the 1999 Madison Square Garden concert and for the life of me, I can't seem to find a good version of the video or even an album or dvd of that night to buy. Can anyone help me please?


 
 Quick googling finds me this: http://www.amazon.com/Eric-Clapton-Friends-Concert-Crossroads/dp/6305610460


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Quick googling finds me this: http://www.amazon.com/Eric-Clapton-Friends-Concert-Crossroads/dp/6305610460


 

 Boy do I feel silly lol. I literally have been searching for it awhile. Huge fail on my part. Many thanks for finding  it!!


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> Boy do I feel silly lol. I literally have been searching for it awhile. Huge fail on my part. Many thanks for finding  it!!


 
 LOL took me literally 5 seconds. I am glad I could help you ;D


----------



## jant71

tomscy2000 said:


> Phiaton has announced the MS100BA... http://phiaton.com/sites/default/files/Phiaton%20CES%202015%20Press%20Announcement%20_%20Earphones%20_%201.5.2015_%20FINAL_0.pdf
> 
> $119... not bad.


 

 $99, the NC model PS202 is $119. Of course $99 for a single armature from a Korean maker isn't that cheap today. Cheaper hybrids and not much more for some triple driver hybrids. They better be pretty good Nice find though!


----------



## waynes world

I'm not sure how it happens, but every now and then, the original version of Donna Summers "Love to love you baby" ends up being transported from my mp3 player to my ears. All I can say is that the song is long, disco, funky and just a wee bit naughty lol!:


----------



## encoreAC

I am in love with this song right now, I know I know, people here don't like pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## HouseOfDoom

whitigir said:


> ​I hope you did not put aside your fx750 ...




At this point, I've left my FX750 and my S-018 at home, and taken the A71 the last two nights to work with me. The sound is that ENGAGING, and that sweet sweet bass is like a fine woman...so seductive and hard to turn away from. There's also more detail and space than I previoudly heard. Wayne knows lol


----------



## waynes world

houseofdoom said:


> At this point, I've left my FX750 and my S-018 at home, and taken the A71 the last two nights to work with me. The sound is that ENGAGING, and that sweet sweet bass is like a fine woman...so seductive and hard to turn away from. There's also more detail and space than I previoudly heard. Wayne knows lol


 
  
 I've been separated from mine. I hope that when they come back, they don't cause a fuss in the harem, and especially with Douza (the new mistress).
  


encoreac said:


> I am in love with this song right now, I know I know, *people here don't like pop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Probably no less than they like disco lol. That song was very nice though, and she has a great voice! I'm going to find more of her stuff on spotify...


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Probably no less than they like disco lol. That song was very nice though, and she has a great voice! I'm going to find more of her stuff on spotify...


 
  
 I know right! Her voice makes your heart melt.
  
 Btw do you still have your KC06A? They sound fantastic these days for me. I can't get enough of the insanely extended treble.
  
 Would be great if you could do an short comparison between them and your DUOZA


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I know right! Her voice makes your heart melt.
> 
> Btw do you still have your KC06A? They sound fantastic these days for me. I can't get enough how insanely far the treble is.
> 
> Would be great if you could do an short comparison between them and your DUOZA


 
  
 Ok. I'm somewhat useless as doing comparos, but I'll try to drum up something.


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> I am in love with this song right now, I know I know, people here don't like pop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love pop   Wait you don't mean pepsi? Jk, I love me some ellie goulding


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Ok. I'm somewhat useless as doing comparos, but I'll try to drum up something.


 
 Thanks, just mention some basic stuff. I fully understand you since I find it hard to make comparison too ;D
  
 And if you gonna search for Birdy, I am especially fond of Skinny Love, Heart of Gold and Young Blood. Maybe you will get into the same addiction haha


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> I love pop   Wait you don't mean pepsi? Jk, I love me some ellie goulding


 
 Ellie Goulding? Sorry, I will not associate myself with plebeians.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> And if you gonna search for Birdy, I am especially fond of Skinny Love, Heart of Gold and Young Blood.


 

  
 Cool - going through her popular stuff now. It's good.
  


> Maybe you will get into the same addiction haha


 
  
 Between you and RedJohn, I'm probably going to get addicted to Birdy, Ellie Goulding, Lana Del Rey, etc etc... lol!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Cool - going through her popular stuff now. It's good.
> 
> 
> Between you and RedJohn, I'm probably going to get addicted to Birdy, Ellie Goulding, Lana Del Rey, etc etc... lol!


 
 I am only addicted to Birdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I added these songs though, which brings some variety in the playlist and synergize well with her songs.
Missy Higgins – The Special Two
Lily Allen – Somewhere Only We Know
Lily Allen – 22


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Ellie Goulding? Sorry, I will not associate myself with plebeians.


 
  


 I am more partial to Maria Mena  don't mess bro lols


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> I am more partial to Maria Mena  don't mess bro lols


 
 This gif is slightly disturbing...


----------



## HouseOfDoom

encoreac said:


> This gif is slightly disturbing...




Please Hammer, don't hurt 'em.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Thanks, just mention some basic stuff. I fully understand you since I find it hard to make comparison too ;D
> 
> And if you gonna search for Birdy, I am especially fond of Skinny Love, Heart of Gold and Young Blood. Maybe you will get into the same addiction haha




I found my friends who enjoy female vocals!! Lol
Birdy - Skinny Love(Vanic Remix)
...you're welcome


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Cool - going through her popular stuff now. It's good.
> 
> 
> Between you and RedJohn, I'm probably going to get addicted to Birdy, Ellie Goulding, Lana Del Rey, etc etc... lol!



^This sounds like an alright plan to me..?


----------



## mikaveli06

Finally ordered my 1st totl (meaning expensive) iems, Shure 846. Was gonna oreder new ones @$800, but a used pair popped up at $680 in classifieds, 2months use w/ receipt from authorized seller. W/ money i saved i may get the sensaphonics custom sleeves too


----------



## gikigill

Ordered the B&O H2. $199 and fantastic sound as I heard them before purchasing.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> Finally ordered my 1st totl (meaning expensive) iems, Shure 846. Was gonna oreder new ones @$800, but a used pair popped up at $680 in classifieds, 2months use w/ receipt from authorized seller. W/ money i saved i may get the sensaphonics custom sleeves too




Cool, congrats, really curious what you think, has been on my want list, and my "almost pulled the trigger" list, for a while now.
Enjoy


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got the Peachtree DeepBlue2, from their Indiegogo campaign, REALLY nice sounding, my office source of sound for now! (not inexpensive at the post campaign list price, though)


----------



## jelt2359

doctorjazz said:


> Cool, congrats, really curious what you think, has been on my want list, and my "almost pulled the trigger" list, for a while now.
> Enjoy


 
 DJ my friend, it's gonna happen sooner rather than later 
  
 Anyway, my ACS T1 _just_ came with a 'ready to ship' notification. Talk about a long wait!


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool, curious to compare notes!
Congrats!





jelt2359 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, congrats, really curious what you think, has been on my want list, and my "almost pulled the trigger" list, for a while now.
> ...




And....I know, it's only a matter of time, so close a few times now!


----------



## doctorjazz

Should just post my credit card #s here and on the Deals Thread, not sweat it anymore, lol


----------



## Ap616

http://www.head-fi.org/t/747461/zero-audio-zh-dwx10-duoza-dual-dynamic-driver-iem/315#post_11274097

Also, I read the Titan 1 is also on MD.


----------



## jant71

houseofdoom said:


> I love my A15. Better than my X3. Agree with all ^^^ said up top. Bass is very rich and well rounded in the Sony. Excellent highs too. The 3D imaging is outstanding, and this is where it surpasses the X3. Spacing, imaging, and bass response.


 
  
 Got my A15 yesterday...

  
 Some things I love and some I don't. Still has the issue that the FiiO players solve. Going from 18 to 19 on volume is too much difference depending on phone. Still need more volume steps. Don't like the up/down album art search thing that replaces the folder skip up/down on my S639. They did bring back bookmarks(on device playlisting) and of course it plays my FLAC's and has the card slot now. FM reception may be slightly stronger which is nice 
  
 The newer Sony has a certain feel and look to it. It makes the older Sony look dated and old and has a certain something a bit more hi-tech or futuristic about it. The X1 had a decent cool factor but not like this does for whatever reason. 
  
 Volume is the same as my S639. Same files and buds are 21 volume for both players. Yet the A15 when using DSEE HX or ClearStereo+ kicks in more power and does sound more open and 3D. A bit disappointed that the SQ is mostly the same as my S639 outside of using Hi-Res files though PCM on the S639 keeps pace. The S639 was the best sounding Sony for a while and it still holds up against the Clip+(clear win) and even the Fiio X1/E11K so I really couldn't hope for too much but they sound exactly the same *until* I activate either the DSEE HX(good with the Titan-1) or ClearStereo+(nice with the modded IM-02). With the CS+ my IM-02 sounds better than with the X1 and E11K straight out of the HO. The DSEE HX did a similar thing for the DUNU. Synergy with the brighter setting and the DUNU and the darker/thicker CS+ with the AT to tone done it's unrelenting transparency/clarity. Remind me not to listen to the modded AT first cause this renders the Titan-1 as if I went from outside to inside and started looking back outside through a dirty window   Titan-1 is good but good is not great.
  
 Really thought the A15 would sound better than the S639 regardless but it kinda needs Hi-Res files and the sound settings to actually make the difference. Really would like the EQ to be updated and not be exactly the same as before. The lowest full control bass slider is at 400Hz. Clearbass is still only positive values and could be, like the volume steps, graded for more and finer steps in between by now. Same with the DSEE HX and CS+. Maybe more than just on and off. Some control over the amount would be nice. Don't have to be Cowon but three possible karaoke settings and only on/off for ClearStereo+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Seems like a cheat but the two settings get the job done as far as best SQ so I won't complain but will agree about the space, imaging, and bass response comments!
  
 Still gotta love the BT, card slot, NFC, Hi-res compatibility etc. and the lovely blue very similar to the older blue of the Minidisc days.


----------



## doctorjazz

Looks pretty, congrats! 
Generally don't like the digital volume control, hate the steps on most players. Sometimes I use an external amp JUST for the analog volume control.


----------



## jant71

doctorjazz said:


> Looks pretty, congrats!
> Generally don't like the digital volume control, hate the steps on most players. Sometimes I use an external amp JUST for the analog volume control.


 
  
 Thanks. Similar to the color of the E60 I used to have...




 Sony has had some lovely blue colors throughout the years.
  
 Just did it again, E0931 a smidge too low on 18 and a smidge to high and a bit shouty on 19. E0921 is fine to 20 though.
  
 Still accomplished three main goals...
 FM on board again which sometimes made the X1 have to sit out. Size and ease of use upped from the X1/E11K. Sound from my IM-02 is even a bit better than the FiiO rig thankfully though early on it didn't look to be the case. Don't think it will always be the case depending on synergy but it worked out with my main earphone.


----------



## HouseOfDoom

Congrats on your purchase, and yeah, the things isn't perfect. It has it's flaws. Some glaring, but when it comes to providing beautifully rendered 3D sound from hi rez and FLAC files, it does the job well, and with excellent bass response. Warm, clear, and vibrant. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I know right! Her voice makes your heart melt.
> 
> Btw do you still have your KC06A? They sound fantastic these days for me. I can't get enough of the insanely extended treble.
> 
> Would be great if you could do an short comparison between them and your DUOZA


 
  
 Here you go. Kc06a with ue900 tips. Douza with spiral dot tips. Off of Ihifi 770 player.
  
 - kc06a's have a bit more mid bass punch
 - kc06a's highs are a bit more forward/prominent and douza's highs are a bit smoother
 - kc06a's are like sitting at the front row, and the douza's are a few rows back
 - both have very wide soundstage
 - douza's soundstage have a bit more depth
 - douza's seem slightly more balanced, smoother and refined
 - kc06a's are a bit punchier and vibrant
  
 Basically, I love both of them. At no point during my comparison was I thinking "this one sucks compared to the other". On the contrary, I was getting lost in the music with both of them.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Here you go. Kc06a with ue900 tips. Douza with spiral dot tips. Off of Ihifi 770 player.
> 
> - kc06a's have a bit more mid bass punch
> - kc06a's highs are a bit more forward/prominent and douza's highs are a bit smoother
> ...


 
 Awesome, thanks! Seems similar how I expected it to turn out. I suppose the Duoza are far from sounding distant?


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Awesome, thanks! Seems similar how I expected it to turn out. I suppose the Duoza are far from sounding distant?




No, not distant at all. Not quite "in your face" like with the kc06a's, but very immersive.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> No, not distant at all. Not quite "in your face" like with the kc06a's, but very immersive.




Actually forget what I said about being a fee rows back... I was just listening to some Dire Straits with the Douza's, and it was as though I was Mark Knopfler on stage facing the crowd - his voice was right in my head - and the guitars were way to the sides but behind me. Pretty cool frankenbolts.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Actually forget what I said about being a fee rows back... I was just listening to some Dire Straits with the Douza's, and it was as though I was Mark Knopfler on stage facing the crowd - his voice was right in my head - and the guitars were way to the sides but behind me. Pretty cool frankenbolts.


 
  
 Cool! Seems like you do like your DUOZA 
  
 What make me hesitant regarding them is the smooth nature of them. Since I non-stop listened to the KC06A the last few days, I can't go back to my Tenore anymore. The treble is just too good.
  
 I might get the Vsonic GR07 BE next....


----------



## Hisoundfi

encoreac said:


> Cool! Seems like you do like your DUOZA
> 
> What make me hesitant regarding them is the smooth nature of them. Since I non-stop listened to the KC06A the last few days, I can't go back to my Tenore anymore. The treble is just too good.
> 
> I might get the Vsonic GR07 BE next....


You won't be disappointed, they are excellent for their price.


----------



## encoreAC

hisoundfi said:


> You won't be disappointed, they are excellent for their price.


 
 I heard my positive reviews about them. I think sometimes older phones just don't get the attention anymore despite still being able to hold their own.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I heard my positive reviews about them. I think sometimes older phones just don't get the attention anymore despite still being able to hold their own.




I think that same thing whenever I throw on my ksc75's. But appreciating the old stuff is bad because it just gets in the way of our addiction!


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> I think that same thing whenever I throw on my ksc75's. But appreciating the old stuff is bad because it just gets in the way of our addiction!


 
  
 I know. It is a shame. Shame that I buy a BLOX BE5 for like $87 and the old MDR-E0921 for $9 is better. In the way of progress.
  
 Like my CD666 which is from the 80's which got in the way of keeping the Mikros 90 because it was better 
  
 Of course "what is old is new" and "everything comes back". The evaporated titanium drivers is just from the first round of Titanium driver along with the Koss Porta-Pro from the 80's. Now we are back again with a rising Titanium driver surge.
  
 Of course you gotta believe in the next best thing but it is not the age but still the execution that makes or made a good headphone. Done right is timeless!


----------



## kahaluu

hisoundfi said:


> You won't be disappointed, they are excellent for their price.


 

 I agree. The GR07 BE are still great. I don't think I'll ever get rid of them.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Like my CD666 which is from the 80's which got in the way of keeping the Mikros 90 because it was better




Exactly! My newer headphones live in constant fear due to my sony cd777's and v7's. BAD dusty headphones (because they are so friggin' good!).


----------



## encoreAC

No GR07 BE for me. I just played an order for the Philips Fidelio X2. I would have preferred the HD650, but that would almost doubling the cost with an additional amp. 
  
 What do you guys think about the Fidelio X2? Such impulse purchase....


----------



## waynes world

$76 for practically new gr07be's:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/630585/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition-impressions/2490_30#post_11277126


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> $76 for practically new gr07be's:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/630585/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition-impressions/2490_30#post_11277126


 
 I admire his honesty, but isn't it bad to review them so negatively when he is trying to sell them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Makes me think that they might be defective.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> No GR07 BE for me. I just played an order for the Philips Fidelio X2. I would have preferred the HD650, but that would almost doubling the cost with an additional amp.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Fidelio X2? Such impulse purchase....



Seems like a good option. Congrats on the purchase man! Hope they don't disappoint! Where'd you get them from/how much? The X2 would be my second full-size HP choice. I went with the Sony MDR-MA900 which is absolutely fantastic imo.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> $76 for practically new gr07be's:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/630585/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition-impressions/2490_30#post_11277126



Those are the blue Classics too, Wayne. Though it is confusing the title says the BE...


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Those are the blue Classics too, Wayne. Though it is confusing the title says the BE...




Right, thanks.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> No GR07 BE for me. I just played an order for the Philips Fidelio X2. I would have preferred the HD650, but that would almost doubling the cost with an additional amp.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Fidelio X2? Such impulse purchase....




Getting the x2 is an awesome purchase, whether it be impulse, or after doing a month of research! Disclaimer: I totally love my x1's.


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Seems like a good option. Congrats on the purchase man! Hope they don't disappoint! Where'd you get them from/how much? The X2 would be my second full-size HP choice. I went with the Sony MDR-MA900 which is absolutely fantastic imo.


 
 Thanks! I got them Amazon italy for 230€.. Customs surely won't stop me this time ;D
  
 The MDR-MA900 are discontinued and the availability is low, they seem to be very interesting too!


----------



## Ap616

I concur with Wayne or what he said! 
I never purchased the X1, or now the X2, unfortunately. I'm one of those who only really needs/wants 1 full size HP. I am selling my Yamaha HPH-200 to a friend, though they are really great too. The MA900 just wins!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Getting the x2 is an awesome purchase, whether it be impulse, or after doing a month of research! Disclaimer: I totally love my x1's.


 
 I was set on the HD650 with o2 amp, which would cost me over 400€, but when I saw the 230€ price tag on the x2 I could not resist to try them. Glad you liked the x1. That gives more hope haha.


----------



## doctorjazz

I also don't have the X2, have the X1 which I got recently when the price dropped to "offer I can't refuse" levels, loved it (my 16 year old loved them to, and has "liberated" them, lol, so haven't listened to them in a bit...)
The X2 is supposed to be a step up, seems you should be happy with the purchase.





encoreac said:


> ap616 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a good option. Congrats on the purchase man! Hope they don't disappoint! Where'd you get them from/how much? The X2 would be my second full-size HP choice. I went with the Sony MDR-MA900 which is absolutely fantastic imo.
> ...


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Thanks! I got them Amazon italy for 230€.. Customs surely won't stop me this time ;D
> 
> The [COLOR=222222]MDR-MA900 are discontinued and the availability is low, they seem to be very interesting too![/COLOR]




Nice man! Yeah, I don't really enjoy the Sennheiser house sound from what I've heard, though I haven't heard the HD600 or 650. I don't have HQ gear(daps,dacs, or amps). The MA900 I got like-new used on Amazon US for around 170-180. You can also get them as Japanese imports from Amazon US around 180, since they are only Discontinued in the US oddly.

I highly recommend them with their insane soundstage and mids! Slightly smooth but very detailed & revealing treble and tight, quality bass that kinda rolls off after 35hz cause of being open-back.


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I concur with Wayne or what he said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I actually never had an Full-size open HP before, since 10 years I purchased IEMs only....
  
 I don't know what to expect to be honest.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I actually never had an Full-size open HP before, since 10 years I purchased IEMs only....
> 
> I don't know what to expect to be honest.



I expect goodness to gently caress your ears...


----------



## Ap616

I'm not sure as I have not heard it, but it might sound like your KC06A very slightly but with fuller, more detailed mids, on a grand HP scale with different soundstage/presentation, and maybe a hair smoother treble. And the bass is supposed to be great for an open-back though slightly less prominent than the X1's. These are just my speculations and I could be completely wrong of course. Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> I expect goodness to gently caress your ears...




Your not kidding. We await the upcoming spastic encoreAC X2 hype lol.


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I'm not sure as I have not heard it, but it might sound like your KC06A very slightly but with fuller, more detailed mids, on a grand HP scale with different soundstage/presentation, and maybe a hair smoother treble. And the bass is supposed to be great for an open-back though slightly less prominent than the X1's. These are just my speculations and I could be completely wrong of course. Cheers!


 
  
 I wouldn't complain


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Your not kidding. We await the upcoming spastic encoreAC X2 hype lol.



Nope, I ain't kidding! Haha

I remember the first time I heard the Sennheiser HD558 at Best Buy. I was slightly dumbfounded by the open-back nature and soundstage. Like the instruments were in the room and not on my head! o.O Then I purchased the HPH-200 last year which were definitely better tonally for me. And got used to open-backs. But my first experience with open-back HPs was memorable  Then came along the MA900 and just wow. Definitely a step above the other two I previously heard...


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Your not kidding. We await the upcoming spastic encoreAC X2 hype lol.


 
 I doubt I can start a hype train with my limited amount of knowledge about open back Headphone since I can't compare it to anything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Most hypetrains are started like this: "WOW these xyz by zxy for 20$ sound 3 times better than my Shure 846 and beats them with ease in bass, sound-stage, treble etc.!!!
  
 repeat this sentence a few times and there goes your hypetrain


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I doubt I can start a hype train with my limited amount of knowledge about open back Headphone since I can't compare it to anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So much of this game has to do with our preferences and experience, so ymmv. Having said that, imo you will be tasting some audio nirvana with them, and if you end up being amazed at them, it wouldn't surprise me. And if they match your preferences, then I doubt you'll be rushing out to find other open headphones. P.s. it doesn't hurt that they are constructed gorgeously and are very comfortable.
  
 Btw, the hypetrains have already left the station lol
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729413/philips-fidelio-x2-a-review-by-baycode


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> So much of this game has to do with our preferences and experience, so ymmv. Having said that, imo you will be tasting some audio nirvana with them, and if you end up being amazed at them, it wouldn't surprise me. And if they match your preferences, then I doubt you'll be rushing out to find other open headphones. P.s. it doesn't hurt that they are constructed gorgeously and are very comfortable.
> 
> Btw, the hypetrains have already left the station lol
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/729413/philips-fidelio-x2-a-review-by-baycode


 
 Oh wow I searched for Audio Nirvana for like 5 minutes thinking it was some kind of product until I finally understood what you really meant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fast reading skills failed me....
  
 Yeah I was reading these threads today. Most opinions seem very positive.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Oh wow I searched for Audio Nirvana for like 5 minutes thinking it was some kind of product until I finally understood what you really meant. :eek:  my fast reading skills failed me....
> 
> Yeah I was reading these threads today. Most opinions seem very positive.




I lol'd. Only if audio nirvana was a product, haha!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Oh wow I searched for Audio Nirvana for like 5 minutes thinking it was some kind of product until I finally understood what you really meant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is a dangerous and addictive (and potentially very expensive) game though - just as with iems, open headphones have so many different tunings and signatures that it's crazy. For example, the open AD900X's sound completely different from the X1's, and I'll use to one or the other depending on what I'm listening to. But I suspect that the X2's will be great all rounders, and that you'll be hard pressed to find better bass in an open headphone.


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I lol'd. Only if audio nirvana was a product, haha!


 
 Well,  it is: http://www.commonsenseaudio.com/nirvana.html feel free to buy and review if you are interested


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> It is a dangerous and addictive (and potentially very expensive) game though - just as with iems, open headphones have so many different tunings and signatures that it's crazy. For example, the open AD900X's sound completely different from the X1's, and I'll use to one or the other depending on what I'm listening to. But I suspect that the X2's will be great all rounders, and that you'll be hard pressed to find better bass in an open headphone.


 
  
 I don't plan to spend much more money on open headphones. The highest I would go is to return/sell the x2 and get the Sennheiser HD650 + o2 amp. But of course I hope that doesn't need to happen and I will like the x2.
  
 I am still not fully satisfied with my IEMs...


----------



## doctorjazz

The 650's are great headphones, but, at least in my experience, really need a good amp to get them to shine. I didn't like them much when I first got them, driven by DAP and portable amps for the most part. Didn't really hear what they could do until I hooked them to the Ray Samuels HR-2, which really got them to sing. Then I understood why, for a long time they were the end game for many listeners (before the TOTL arms race hit the headphone world). Not familiar with the O2, so I can't comment on how they will sound with them, but, they are lovely given the right ancillaries.
The X2, from what I've read, should be more forgiving in that way, easier to drive, able to scale up, but sounding fine with most sources. Sounds like a good start.


----------



## doctorjazz

I think everyone should sell everything and get the Koss ESP-950 (with a beefier power supply/power cord). Of course, I'll be telling you to sell the Koss and get XYZ next week. But, there is really something to this electrostatic goodness business.


----------



## jant71

doctorjazz said:


> I think everyone should sell everything and get the Koss ESP-950 (with a beefier power supply/power cord). Of course, I'll be telling you to sell the Koss and get XYZ next week. But, there is really something to this electrostatic goodness business.


 

 All you need now is to go portable. Are those new STAX portable amps ready yet and the new tips for the SRM-002??
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/ces-2014-stax-move


----------



## doctorjazz

jant71 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone should sell everything and get the Koss ESP-950 (with a beefier power supply/power cord). Of course, I'll be telling you to sell the Koss and get XYZ next week. But, there is really something to this electrostatic goodness business.
> ...



True, but it isn't clear to me that these amps will drive the Koss. That is the drawback of the ESP-950, but, there are other headphones that need a strong or special amp to drive them. I recently ordered a Stax 323, will need to get an adapter cable to use it. BTW, the Koss does come with a battery pack to drive the included amp they ship with. so you CAN take it with you, despite what they say :wink_face:


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> I think everyone should sell everything and get the Koss ESP-950 (with a beefier power supply/power cord). Of course, I'll be telling you to sell the Koss and get XYZ next week. But, there is really something to this electrostatic goodness business.


 
 Sad, no great thing is that they are not available here, so I don't even need to worry about these.


----------



## encoreAC

I might these:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-E300-Sport-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00L3KSRTW/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422744228&sr=1-7&keywords=in-ear+amazon+basics
  
  
 for running. What do you guys think? Might be a new discovery.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I might ths:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-E300-Sport-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00L3KSRTW/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422744228&sr=1-7&keywords=in-ear+amazon+basics
> 
> ...



Looks similar to the Meelectronics M6 which Joker recommends for gym/running use. It might be a more reliable choice too than an Amazon branded one, but who knows. They look close in design. Or something like the Moxpad.


----------



## doctorjazz

encoreac said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone should sell everything and get the Koss ESP-950 (with a beefier power supply/power cord). Of course, I'll be telling you to sell the Koss and get XYZ next week. But, there is really something to this electrostatic goodness business.
> ...




Really?? I thought some version of Amazon could ship stuff most places (I got mine from Amazon). Currently, listening almost exclusively to these and my acs ciems (but that's mostly a learning process, trying to get a good fit on them, not as easy as you'd think with a ciem. In fact, I thought, since it is molded to your ear, it would just "snap" in instantly, and audio nirvana was to follow. Like many things in life, wasn't that easy, in fact, has taken me more than a month to figure out the best way to get them in my ear, pinna, canal, and all that). 

OK, one of my favorite songs of last year (you have to have a tolerance for country music, but this is JUST LOVELY. Saw her live, she's cute and very talented, great performance).


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Looks similar to the Meelectronics M6 which Joker recommends for gym/running use. It might be a more reliable choice too than an Amazon branded one, but who knows. They look close in design. Or something like the Moxpad.


 
  
 Great suggestions, I will think about these.


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> Really?? I thought some version of Amazon could ship stuff most places (I got mine from Amazon). Currently, listening almost exclusively to these and my acs ciems (but that's mostly a learning process, trying to get a good fit on them, not as easy as you'd think with a ciem. In fact, I thought, since it is molded to your ear, it would just "snap" in instantly, and audio nirvana was to follow. Like many things in life, wasn't that easy, in fact, has taken me more than a month to figure out the best way to get them in my ear, pinna, canal, and all that).
> 
> OK, one of my favorite songs of last year (you have to have a tolerance for country music, but this is JUST LOVELY. Saw her live, she's cute and very talented, great performance).


 
 Notice I am in Germany and Amazon.com doesn't ship internationally. I also would have to pay customs and import tax, which is roughly 30%. So nope. I would rather get the HD800 instead of going through the hassle.
  
 Nice song btw.


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't know if you were in Germany or China-I've been friendly (in the Head Fi kind of way) with someone from Singapore who got the Koss' through Amazon, got me started looking for them. But, where you are, I'd guess you can get a much better deal on the HD800 than we get in the US, no?


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't know if you were in Germany or China-I've been friendly with someone from Singapore who got the Koss' through Amazon, got me started looking for them. But, where you are, I'd guess you can get a much better deal on the HD800 than we get in the US, no?


 
 I can find them new for 850$ on ebay. Official they cost 1200€ at the moment since Sennheiser price policy changed, so they are actually similar priced.
  
 A new pair of HD650 went for 200€-250€ in the past, but now they have much more stricter control on the prices to keep them high here.


----------



## Ap616

Good shot of the ZA Duoza among its brothers and sisters!
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91FBbAcbQ74#t=800


----------



## ericp10

For all of the fellow Head-fi members who suffer through this addiction with me. I feel your pain!  Happy listening!!!


 #GreatSongToo


----------



## Dsnuts

My thoughts on the Titan 1s http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12502


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> My thoughts on the Titan 1s http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12502


 
  
  

  
 ... especially after reading Ds's Titan review....


----------



## encoreAC

dsnuts said:


> My thoughts on the Titan 1s http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12502


 
 Great review, I may get these when I travel back to China.


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Good shot of the ZA Duoza among its brothers and sisters!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91FBbAcbQ74#t=800


 
  
 Ha! And even as frankenboltish as they are, I have been wearing them out and about. I've come around to thinking they look kinda blingly/cool, and not caring what anyone else thinks anyway because I _gotta_ be listening to these suckers


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Ha! And even as frankenboltish as they are, I have been wearing them out and about. I've come around to thinking they look kinda blingly/cool, and not caring what anyone else thinks anyway because I _gotta_ be listening to these suckers




That sounds _reeaal_ nice man! Gotta get me some frankenbolts too it seems


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> That sounds _reeaal_ nice man! Gotta get me some frankenbolts too it seems


 
  
 Yes, you do! Of note is that they are super light and very comfortable. In fact, I had turned off my tunes about an hour ago to watch TV, and I forgot until now that I even had them in my ears. I guess that also indicates that their isolation isn't all that great, but you can't have everything lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for the kind words fellas. The Titan 1s really have impressed me with their abilities. To me this is the perfect example that the good old single dynamic has yet to be fully explored. I have to admit I have overlooked Dunu as a company that makes premium sounding earphones but all that has changed since I have gotten the Titan 1s. I look forward to more offerings from Dunu.


----------



## encoreAC

dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas. The Titan 1s really have impressed me with their abilities. To me this is the perfect example that the good old single dynamic has yet to be fully explored. I have to admit I have overlooked Dunu as a company that makes premium sounding earphones but all that has changed since I have gotten the Titan 1s. I look forward to more offerings from Dunu.


 
 Try the Dunu DN-2000. People like them a lot.


----------



## Dsnuts

Looking forward to the DN-2000J actually. That will be my next Dunu. I am sold on Titanium drivers.


----------



## BGRoberts

I hear titanium rocks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Absolutely BG. Titan 1s ability reaches beyond standard single dynamics and sound more like a multi driver iem.


----------



## encoreAC

dsnuts said:


> Absolutely BG. Titan 1s ability reaches beyond standard single dynamics and sound more like a multi driver iem.


 
  
 The Titans are incredibly interesting for their unique housing design alone. At least for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya think half earbud half earphone in design. What you guys see in these here. 
  
 The vents let sound out freely. What you get is an out of your head sound. In theory this could add to the dynamics to the earphone in reality it works like magic. All these vents give a space to the sound and lets the titanium driver breath like no other. Worthy of your collections fellas.  And much like most great single dynamics. These amp like a champ and scale to big time amps you own. The only real issue with how these are vented is that they emit much more sound than most earphones so take that into consideration when purchasing.
  
 So what if the person next to you hear what your hearing. It may sound like your cranking up the sound when you have them in your ears in moderate volumes. Not a good earphone for the library.


----------



## nick n

My favourite form factor, plus it allows for larger drivers so win win.
 Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Dsnuts

When the Titan 1s go on sale on Massdrop. Grab em while you can for the discounted price. I didn't realize just how really good these earphones were until I started listening to them after my 200 plus hours of burn in.
  
 If you guys haven't noticed yet. These are getting rave reviews from all the guys not just me. Absolutely worth your attention as well as the DuoZAs. To me for the price of one mid fi earphone you can get both the Titan 1 and a DuoZA.  This is an outstanding deal imo. The space and balance of the DuoZA. The crazy great detail and imagery of the Titan 1. Win + win= MOAR WIN!!


----------



## peter123

encoreac said:


> No GR07 BE for me. I just played an order for the Philips Fidelio X2. I would have preferred the HD650, but that would almost doubling the cost with an additional amp.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Fidelio X2? Such impulse purchase....




I totally love the X2's, best headphone I've ever owned and I haven't heard any significantly better either.

I hope you'll enjoy yours as much as I do mine


----------



## encoreAC

peter123 said:


> I totally love the X2's, best headphone I've ever owned and I haven't heard any significantly better either.
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy yours as much as I do mine


 
 That's very encouraging. Thanks!


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> When the Titan 1s go on sale on Massdrop. Grab em while you can for the discounted price. I didn't realize just how really good these earphones were until I started listening to them after my 200 plus hours of burn in.
> 
> If you guys haven't noticed yet. These are getting rave reviews from all the guys not just me. Absolutely worth your attention as well as the DuoZAs. To me for the price of one mid fi earphone you can get both the Titan 1 and a DuoZA.  This is an outstanding deal imo. The space and balance of the DuoZA. The crazy great detail and imagery of the Titan 1. Win + win= MOAR WIN!!


 

 A lot of people are saying they aren't suitable for more modern pop, edm, rock music. Do you find that to be true? What kind of music do you usually listen to with the Titans?


----------



## Dsnuts

I disagree with this. These are a versatile earphone.  And a lot of people will hear these without the 200 hours of burn. There is a reason why Dunu recommends 200 hours. And I have to agree with this. They are actually great for pop edm rock music.. The clarity is outstanding for all types of music. Love these for hip hop as well. Was listening to some Metallica this morning while shoveling the driveway. Threw it on shuffle and landed on some Armin Van Burren. Absolutely awesome for vocal trance. Thelonious Monk and John Coltrane is righteous, Stevie ray Vaughn there after. The Roots after that all of it sounded fantastic to my ears. 
  
 To be honest I haven't heard anything on my 64 gig card that I didn't like with the Titans and I have everything from folk to rock, pop, punk, funk, raggae,blues to metal, classical, Jazz, vocals, ambient, trance, alternative to soundtracks. Sure I have higher end earphones that does classical, and vocals a bit better but to be honest I am not missing out on any music I own using the Titan 1s.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> I disagree with this. These are a versatile earphone.  And a lot of people will hear these without the 200 hours of burn. There is a reason why Dunu recommends 200 hours. And I have to agree with this. They are actually great for pop edm rock music.. The clarity is outstanding for all types of music. Love these for hip hop as well. Was listening to some Metallica this morning while shoveling the driveway. Threw it on shuffle and landed on some Armin Van Burren. Absolutely awesome for vocal trance. Thelonious Monk and John Coltrane is righteous, Stevie ray Vaughn there after. The Roots after that all of it sounded fantastic to my ears.
> 
> To be honest I haven't heard anything on my 64 gig card that I didn't like with the Titans and I have everything from folk to rock, pop, punk, funk, raggae,blues to metal, classical, Jazz, vocals, ambient, trance, alternative to soundtracks. Sure I have higher end earphones that does classical, and vocals a bit better but to be honest I am not missing out on any music I own using the Titan 1s.


 

 Sounds like they should be good with most music in my library. Thats great to hear, thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a feeling once you get these nice n proper. You will change your pic for your avatar. Lol. The treble on these earphones. Absolute treat to hear. Not to mention the warm full bodied quality bass end. Look for the massdrop on these.


----------



## Ap616

I really like the design of the Titan 1 and don't think isolation/leakage will be too much of a problem for me. They look absolutely *built* and very premium for the price. And from what I understand Dunu usually goes all out with their packaging and presentation.
  
 From impressions&reviews, they do sound unique/special and like keepers, but I am hesitant about the treble of these as I am very treble sensitive. I find the JVC FXD80 wayyy too bright, the Havi B3 too bright and bass light, same with the Astrotec AM-90. I also don't like really recessed mids akin to the FXD80. I can't turn up those kind of v-shaped iems to hear the midrange because the treble...
 I have the TTPOD T1-E & ZA Tenore that I mainly use & enjoy immensely and don't find too bright. I also have the Sony MDR-MA900 and Yamaha HPH-200. I am planning on getting the ZA Duoza eventually cause it fits my signature preferences(ie: T1-E, Tenore) Do you think the Titan 1 will be too much for me in the highs @Dsnuts? Will it bright significantly brighter than something like the HPH-200?
  
 Thanks in advance Ds or anyone else who can chime in!


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> I really like the design of the Titan 1 and don't think isolation/leakage will be too much of a problem for me. They look absolutely *built* and very premium for the price. And from what I understand Dunu usually goes all out with their packaging and presentation.
> 
> From impressions&reviews, they do sound unique/special and like keepers, but I am hesitant about the treble of these as I am very treble sensitive. I find the JVC FXD80 wayyy too bright, the Havi B3 too bright and bass light, same with the Astrotec AM-90. I also don't like really recessed mids akin to the FXD80. I can't turn up those kind of v-shaped iems to hear the midrange because the treble...
> I have the TTPOD T1-E & ZA Tenore that I mainly use & enjoy immensely and don't find too bright. I also have the Sony MDR-MA900 and Yamaha HPH-200. I am planning on getting the ZA Duoza eventually cause it fits my signature preferences(ie: T1-E, Tenore) Do you think the Titan 1 will be too much for me in the highs @Dsnuts? Will it bright significantly brighter than something like the HPH-200?
> ...


 
  
 Good question. I essentially have the same concerns, although I may not be quite as treble sensitive as you are. For example I don't find the B3's to be tooooo bright for me, so I have hope that I would be able to handle and enjoy the treble of the Titans (after 200 hours of burn in). 
  
 It's great that the Douza's are on your radar though because you would probably enjoy them (a lot).


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I really like the design of the Titan 1 and don't think isolation/leakage will be too much of a problem for me. They look absolutely *built* and very premium for the price. And from what I understand Dunu usually goes all out with their packaging and presentation.
> 
> From impressions&reviews, they do sound unique/special and like keepers, but I am hesitant about the treble of these as I am very treble sensitive. I find the JVC FXD80 wayyy too bright, the Havi B3 too bright and bass light, same with the Astrotec AM-90. I also don't like really recessed mids akin to the FXD80. I can't turn up those kind of v-shaped iems to hear the midrange because the treble...
> I have the TTPOD T1-E & ZA Tenore that I mainly use & enjoy immensely and don't find too bright. I also have the Sony MDR-MA900 and Yamaha HPH-200. I am planning on getting the ZA Duoza eventually cause it fits my signature preferences(ie: T1-E, Tenore) Do you think the Titan 1 will be too much for me in the highs @Dsnuts? Will it bright significantly brighter than something like the HPH-200?
> ...


 
 A FiiO e07k actually helped me a lot to enjoy my Havi. The Topping NX1, which I had, didn't improve the sound them at all for me and was pretty useless overall imo.
  
 The FiiO e07k gave my pair of Havi a a bit more kickbass and made it more full-sounding with a slight touch of warmth. 
  
 For me it's was great investment and a huuge upgrade over the Topping NX1.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Good question. I essentially have the same concerns, although I may not be quite as treble sensitive as you are. For example I don't find the B3's to be tooooo bright for me, so I have hope that I would be able to handle and enjoy the treble of the Titans (after 200 hours of burn in).
> 
> It's great that the Douza's are on your radar though because you would probably enjoy them (a lot).


 
 Yeah, I think everyone is less treble sensitive than me!!! Then I read people saying the Tenore or the Yamaha EPH-100 are bright. And I feel much better... Hahaha  The EPH-100 have way too much bass to my ears(which is sorta saying something, and why I never went for the Basso) even though it's pretty good quality, and the treble, though it has a some refinement and a touch of crispness, sounds dull/recessed compared to the overwhelming bass and lower mid. The sound sig kinda sounds like this to a lesser degree:
  
  \
  


encoreac said:


> A FiiO e07k actually helped me a lot to enjoy my Havi. The Topping NX1, which I had, didn't improve the sound them at all for me and was pretty useless overall imo.
> 
> The FiiO e07k gave my pair of Havi a a bit more kickbass and made it more full-sounding with a slight touch of warmth.
> 
> For me it's was great investment and a huuge upgrade over the Topping NX1.


 
 I'm not interested in purchasing dacs or higher quality amps since I don't end up using them that much. I like straight source listening out of convenience I think. Plus the Havi really hurt my ears after a bit. But thanks for the suggestion man!


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> I have a feeling once you get these nice n proper. You will change your pic for your avatar. Lol. The treble on these earphones. Absolute treat to hear. Not to mention the warm full bodied quality bass end. Look for the massdrop on these.


 
  
 Wow, it must be quite something. Been looking for something special to add to my stable and this fits the bill to a T. And good call in the profile pic


----------



## bhazard

The Titan 1 is fantastic for the price, and like everyone has said, sounds like a multi driver IEM.
  
 If you are prone to sibilance or enhanced highs irritate you, you will need to use comply or spiral dot type tips to smooth it out, or else it will be fatiguing.
  
 My review should pop up next week.


----------



## Ap616

bhazard said:


> The Titan 1 is fantastic for the price, and like everyone has said, sounds like a multi driver IEM.
> 
> If you are prone to sibilance or enhanced highs irritate you, you will need to use comply or spiral dot type tips to smooth it out, or else it will be fatiguing.
> 
> My review should pop up next week.



Cool cool bhazard. I don't like using foam or comply, and since you could tolerate the Vivo XE800 & Vsonics & other iems I would find bright... Though spiral dots might work... I should probably give these a pass though they look fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Cool cool bhazard. I don't like using foam or comply, and since you could tolerate the Vivo XE800 & Vsonics & other iems I would find bright... I should probably give these a pass though they look fantastic. Thanks!


 
 Just go for the Duoza


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Just go for the Duoza



That's a given 

I just was debating on getting both!


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> That's a given
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You already had the Fidue A71 right? I would say that they might be right down your alley otherwise.


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> That's a given
> 
> I just was debating on getting both!




Whomever said that head-fi is a dangerous place... was right!


----------



## Ap616

Yep, the


encoreac said:


> You already had the Fidue A71 right? I would say that they might be right down your alley otherwise.


 
 Yep! My quarrel with the A71 was the driver flex, which caused permanent channel imbalance and the awful fit. Leading to only having them less than a day. The bass was pretty good, the treble was great. The mids were a hair too forward and wonky sounding, but good. But overall I enjoyed their sound the very short time I had them. I am excited that the Duoza are supposed to be even better, though preferences are key.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Whomever said that head-fi is a dangerous place... was right!


 
 Um, *yes*. I need to sell some stuff!


----------



## raybone0566

Mass drop has the Titan t1 now, 5days left. Final price will be $89 + $7 shipping. That's a good deal for the rave these phones are getting. Stoked!


----------



## RedJohn456

raybone0566 said:


> Mass drop has the Titan t1 now, 5days left. Final price will be $89 + $7 shipping. That's a good deal for the rave these phones are getting. Stoked!


 

 Whoah their ship date is Feb 27th :/  Thats a hella long wait time imo but am getting more hyped for these as the day goes on lol. Curse you fellows who are like sirens beckoning my wallet lol


----------



## raybone0566

redjohn456 said:


> Whoah their ship date is Feb 27th :/  Thats a hella long wait time imo but am getting more hyped for these as the day goes on lol. Curse you fellows who are like sirens beckoning my wallet lol


 Red john 456 I feel ya, penon audio has them for $115.00. I don't think I'm gonna wait on mass drop. My trigger finger's get tin' real itchy!


----------



## B9Scrambler

raybone0566 said:


> Red john 456 I feel ya, penon audio has them for $115.00. I don't think I'm gonna wait on mass drop. My trigger finger's get tin' real itchy!




For Canucks like myself that 115USD turns into 148CAD. Massdrop is worth the wait. Tonight, I commit


----------



## raybone0566

b9scrambler said:


> For Canucks like myself that 115USD turns into 148CAD. Massdrop is worth the wait. Tonight, I commit


 That's quite a bit more. I'd. Wait as well. You will be well rewarded my friend.


----------



## doctorjazz

My general take on Massdrop is, it's not worth going for stuff if it isn't at least 40-50% off (this may change if you are looking at $1000 gear, as even 20% becomes significant bucks, but I try to stick to it as much as possible-and don't buy $1000 gear every day...). The savings are also not always as great as they seem...they start at the list, but Amazon often has the items at a similar price as Massdrop. There is a really long time for many orders between going in on it and actually receiving it. And, they charge shipping, which eats into 10-20% off on less expensive items considerably. (and, some folks have had some issues with them...and, in general, they don't really support their sales. If you have a problem, you are immediately referred to the manufacturer, unlike something like Amazon. I had problems with my Koss ESP-950, Amazon had a replacement to me before I boxed mine to return). Having said all that, I went in on the Dunu, like the 1K, it came to my email, it was easy, it was now, it was wow, just hit the button. Still waiting for the Douza, taking forever on that as well. See how they compare when they all finally arrive!


----------



## waynes world

b9scrambler said:


> For Canucks like myself that 115USD turns into 148CAD. Massdrop is worth the wait. Tonight, I commit


 
  
 Right. Massdrop works out to $128CN, so a $20 savings for the pleasure dealing with them


----------



## B9Scrambler

waynes world said:


> Right. Massdrop works out to $128CN, so a $20 savings for the pleasure dealing with them




Yup. Shall see if its worth the experience again with anything else, haha.


----------



## doctorjazz

Is it just me, or was that one of the worst halftime shows in a long time?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Is it just me, or was that one of the worst halftime shows in a long time?




It's just you - KP rocks! Just kidding, but I thought the 1st and last song's "shows" were entertaining (and the Lenny Kravitz bit).


----------



## doctorjazz

Could be just me...to be more specific...Kravitz was fine for his 30 seconds. Effectsstaging was elaborate and impressive, as it always is. My beef: Perry can't sing! At least, not tonight. Always amazed when so little talent is given so much exposure...but, maybe she just had an off night.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, THE EVIL EMPIRE is losing, I'm good so far!


----------



## doctorjazz

Uh Oh...


----------



## ericp10

My Pops is swearing that the game was thrown. It's kind of hard to argue against his theory this time around. lol


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> My Pops is swearing that the game was thrown. It's kind of hard to argue against his theory this time around. lol


 
  
 One word: wow.
  
 (and that relates to that ending, amd not what your Pops thinks!)


----------



## doctorjazz

Carroll lived by the sword (going for7 instead of field goal to tie it up at the half), and died by the sword (passing on the one yard line). He got away with one of his bad/gutsy calls (throwing on the 1 yard line??????).


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Carroll lived by the sword (going for7 instead of field goal to tie it up at the half), and died by the sword (passing on the one yard line). He got away with one of his bad/gutsy calls (throwing on the 1 yard line??????).


 
  
 Especially when "The Beast" was looking unstoppable at rushing. And it was only *2nd* and goal. Wow.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup, they say coaches don't win or lose games, players do. In this game, Carroll lost the game; barring a magnificent goal line stand by the Pats, and with little time on the clock, they threw it all away (as Dylan would have said).


----------



## audiohurric4ne

just got the msr7 for 217usd. LOVE IT !


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> One word: wow.
> 
> (and that relates to that ending, amd not what your Pops thinks!)


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Carroll lived by the sword (going for7 instead of field goal to tie it up at the half), and died by the sword (passing on the one yard line). He got away with one of his bad/gutsy calls (throwing on the 1 yard line??????).


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Yup, they say coaches don't win or lose games, players do. In this game, Carroll lost the game; barring a magnificent goal line stand by the Pats, and with little time on the clock, they threw it all away (as Dylan would have said).


 
  
  
 +3 Right fellas!


----------



## doctorjazz

Very sad, really was rooting against The Evil Empire (as any self respecting Jets fan would, if that's not an oxymoron), but Brady is one of the greats, kudos to him and his team.


----------



## encoreAC

Funny Americans with their obsessions with bowls ...


----------



## doctorjazz

True, it's not "real futball", but it works for us 
Nobody else obsesses with Football or Futbal, of course!


----------



## encoreAC

Just call it soccer, I have no problem with this


----------



## doctorjazz

Just teasing, having a "bowl", (ouch!)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Yup, they say coaches don't win or lose games, players do. In this game, Carroll lost the game; barring a magnificent goal line stand by the Pats, and with little time on the clock, they threw it all away (as Dylan would have said).


 

 Wison threw it away, but Carroll called it away.  It was fun seeing the picture my daughter posted of her husband kissing the TV set with Butler on it to celebrate his beloved Pats
 winning the Super.  even if it is the Evil Empire!


----------



## mrmoto050

Turned it off after crappy half time show and watched a movie


----------



## Gee Simpson

encoreac said:


> Just call it soccer, I have no problem with this




No, it's definitely Football!


----------



## waynes world

@H20Fidelity got me into this young lady. Listening at the moment through the Douza's. Spine tingling voice:


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> @H20Fidelity got me into this young lady. Listening at the moment through the Douza's. Spine tingling voice:




 Great voice, not a fan of the chorus of this song though.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> @H20Fidelity
> got me into this young lady. Listening at the moment through the Douza's. Spine tingling voice:




That's pretty, Wayne.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks guys. I posted these in the Fidelio X2 thread, but I don't really belong there, so here you go..
  
 A few more very nice female vocalists. Sade..
   

  
 And a Pheobe Snow classic. The youtube recordings I found so far were not good, except for this one (just skip to the 30 second mark):
  
 ...


----------



## waynes world

My fav band is Porcupine Tree and my fav artist is Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree (who has also been remastering classic progressive rock albums by Yes and Gentle Giant etc lately - he's the man). I didn't really know if I'd get to see him live but was always hoping to. Anyway, he's coming to Vancouver in June, and I snagged some row 7 seats. Therefore I rejoice!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I must send you a track I was given by Gavin from Tralucent Audio for testing your setup one day Wayne, very classy live piece of music.


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> I must send you a track I was given by Gavin from Tralucent Audio for testing your setup one day Wayne, very classy live piece of music.


 
  
 Yes, you must!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> My fav band is Porcupine Tree and my fav artist is Steven Wilson from Porcupine Tree (who has also been remastering classic progressive rock albums by Yes and Gentle Giant etc lately - he's the man). I didn't really know if I'd get to see him live but was always hoping to. Anyway, he's coming to Vancouver in June, and I snagged some row 7 seats. Therefore I rejoice!




 First time I hear this kind of music. It's cool =)


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> First time I hear this kind of music. It's cool =)


 
  
 Cool indeed. He's an excellent guitarist as well...
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzyu1izQUb0
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk5NZZgAVDk


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Cool indeed. He's an excellent guitarist as well...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzyu1izQUb0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk5NZZgAVDk


 
 I think I will start listen non-stop to these when I am nearing my thirties


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I think I will start listen non-stop to these when I am nearing my thirties


 
  
 Lol! Well, if you listen all the way through those additional links, you will find that they get rocking pretty darned good. I got my nephew into prog rock, but he got me into Porcupine Tree when he was 18 (he's 21 now. I'm a _lot_ older - at least the last time I carbon dated myself lol). They are his favorite band now as well (in fact, I'm going to the concert with him).
  
 Anyway, keep them on your radar for sure!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Lol! Well, if you listen all the way through those additional links, you will find that they get rocking pretty darned good. I got my nephew into prog rock, but he got me into Porcupine Tree when he was 18 (he's 21 now. I'm a _lot_ older - at least the last time I carbon dated myself lol). They are his favorite band now as well (in fact, I'm going to the concert with him).
> 
> Anyway, keep them on your radar for sure!


 
 Actually I listened through the whole track " Arriving Somewhere But Not Here - Arriving Somewhere" just now.
 It has a really smoothing effect. Gonna listen to more with my Havi.
  
 I am similar in age as your nephew although I tend to act more childish occasionally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am sure you will have your fun in the concert =)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Lol! Well, if you listen all the way through those additional links, you will find that they get rocking pretty darned good. I got my nephew into prog rock, but he got me into Porcupine Tree when he was 18 (he's 21 now. I'm a _lot_ older - at least the last time I carbon dated myself lol). They are his favorite band now as well (in fact, I'm going to the concert with him).
> 
> Anyway, keep them on your radar for sure!


 

 Wayne, i love your concept of self carbon dating!  i do have a space rock from
 a cave in central Mexico with etchings of space ships and aliens in it that is
 800 years old, but I'm not in that one. no headphones in any of the alien carvings
 i have seen, so we have made progress since then!


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Actually I listened through the whole track " Arriving Somewhere But Not Here - Arriving Somewhere" just now.
> It has a really smoothing effect. Gonna listen to more with my Havi.
> 
> I am similar in age as your nephew although I tend to act more childish occasionally
> ...


 

 I'm in my mid twenties, but I def act childish haha. Life is more fun that way


----------



## pfloyd

Hey WW, Porc tree is tops. Luv Steven's solo in "Hate Song" on ASWBNH DVD in 5.1 swirling around my head!

Edit: Gavin is awesome on the skins too!


----------



## waynes world

pfloyd said:


> Hey WW, Porc tree is tops. Luv Steven's solo in "Hate Song" on ASWBNH DVD in 5.1 swirling around my head!
> 
> Edit: Gavin is awesome on the skins too!




Yup, Im gonna have to get ke some of the dvd's or blu rays. And yup, I need to give more credit to the rest of the PP crew as well - they.are all fantastic.

I'm listening to them on some mystery "Mental Beats Xotic" iems that nick n just sent to me, and they are pissing me off because I know they were cheap, but they are sounding really good. Annoying lol


----------



## pfloyd

Yea, you gotta wonder about some of this high buc exotica if it's worth it or not. Right now I am sporting a pair of 50 dollar kef m200 and lovin it, I think they are better than the m500 but might be new toy syndrome, ha ha.


----------



## waynes world

$50 m200's is one of the craziest deals I've seen. You done good.


----------



## encoreAC

In the end I think we can all agree that Apple Earbuds > Everything


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, must have taken about a month (so much for the cutting edge), but the Duoza just came, in the box, waiting for me to break in and check em out!


----------



## Cagin

doctorjazz said:


> OK, must have taken about a month (so much for the cutting edge), but the Duoza just came, in the box, waiting for me to break in and check em out!


 
 It's alive! ALIVE!
  
  
 Hehe enjoy em. Mine took 5days to even show up on tracking then another week to get here.
  
  
  
  
 @Wayne, thanks a lot for Porcupine Tree's "Arriving Somewhere But Not Here - Arriving Somewhere" link. First time I actually listened to them in my 31 years hah


----------



## doctorjazz

Never heard the Porcupine Tree, seems like a prickly band (ouch!)...listened a bit on Tidal, sound good to me, try to listen a bit more (was at work, can't really focus too much).


----------



## audiohurric4ne

kinda surprise porcupine tree is not popular here. its like the king of prog rock lol. steven wilson and mikael akerfeldt from opeth is a music genius IMO. they once make an album together (storm corrison). its a masterpiece


----------



## doctorjazz

Quick, out of the box impression: nice, solid bass, good handling of foreground instruments and transients, but a bit of a veil, not hearing much into the spacestage, as it were. Sort of the "anti-Tenore", which is kinda interesting. OK, hooked up to the burn in iPod mini, burn baby burn!....


----------



## doctorjazz

(these ARE really really quick impressions, btw...)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Quick, out of the box impression: nice, solid bass, good handling of foreground instruments and transients, but a bit of a veil, not hearing much into the spacestage, as it were. Sort of the "anti-Tenore", which is kinda interesting. OK, hooked up to the burn in iPod mini, burn baby burn!....




Yup, some burn in... and then throw on some spiral dot tips (all the rage in the douza thread) and poof - perfect bass, no veil. Will leave the poor tenores crying lol.


----------



## Shawn71

This new split ear shells design is really sexy.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Holy-serpent-v9-ear-earphones-mobile-phone-xiangzao-bass-sports-ear-general-type/32234817965.html


----------



## jant71

http://www.lightinthebox.com/super-bass-sport-music-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-for-iphone-5-5s-5c-ipod_p1615902.html?currency=USD&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&gclid=CJqV6dyryMMCFWho7AodcEsAOA


----------



## audiohurric4ne

anyone heard the new xba-a2 ? i demo'd it back then in a local store when buying my msr7. i actually think its better than the dunu dn1000 and on par with the a3 which makes it more value for money imo. but i demo'd both a2 and a3 only for about 20 mins each so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shawn71

jant71 said:


> http://www.lightinthebox.com/super-bass-sport-music-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-for-iphone-5-5s-5c-ipod_p1615902.html?currency=USD&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&gclid=CJqV6dyryMMCFWho7AodcEsAOA


 

 thats cheaper....may be due to permanent cable..and the cable is like meelec's and the 3.5mm jack is like brainwavz tho......


----------



## jant71

If they sound pretty close, I'd like to save the money and MMCX is trouble and a bulkier connector. Plug and Y does look the same/similar. Maybe all from the same factory. Pinshow may be a slightly older and the latest model jumps on the removable cable bandwagon. All depends on the SQ. Throw in the NVX model as well(like the orange) but that may be pricier than the V9 since it is branded for NVX but not that it will sound better than the V9.  There are options though


----------



## Shawn71

jant71 said:


> If they sound pretty close, I'd like to save the money and MMCX is trouble and a bulkier connector. Plug and Y does look the same/similar. Maybe all from the same factory. Pinshow may be a slightly older and the latest model jumps on the removable cable bandwagon. All depends on the SQ. Throw in the NVX model as well(like the orange) but that may be pricier than the V9 since it is branded for NVX but not that it will sound better than the V9.  There are options though


 

 oh yeah, even Im least bothered about the rest if they sound close/similar.....and cld save some $$.....


----------



## mrmoto050

audiohurric4ne said:


> kinda surprise porcupine tree is not popular here. its like the king of prog rock lol. steven wilson and mikael akerfeldt from opeth is a music genius IMO. they once make an album together (storm corrison). its a masterpiece


 
 They learned from the masters King Crimson! Check out Steven Wilson's remixes of the King Crimson sets.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mrmoto050 said:


> They learned from the masters King Crimson! Check out Steven Wilson's remixes of the King Crimson sets.



 


King Crimson is the shiznit  PPTree is pretty awesome too. I gotta dive back into classic rock and give DnB a rest for a while.


----------



## mrmoto050

b9scrambler said:


> mrmoto050 said:
> 
> 
> > They learned from the masters King Crimson! Check out Steven Wilson's remixes of the King Crimson sets.
> ...


 
@B9Scrambler Don't know your tastes, but check out the Steve Hackett Genesis Re-Visited sets and Steve Rothery(Marillion) live. You might enjoy them. I listen to a lot of Progressive bands, new and old.


----------



## doctorjazz

It's really interesting, I feel I'm fairly musically sophisticated, really have tried to learn as much about as many different kinds of music as I can, Rock, Jazz, World, Folk, Blues, Country, Bluegrass, you name it (and have the record collection to show for it). Yet, I'm constantly finding corners of the music world, often really big corners, that I know nothing about. I remember King Crimson, of course, and Genesis, but don't know much about these other bands that have been mentioned. Prog Rock, have Luminol playing now...hey, take out the vocals, could be 70's jazz/rock fusion...


----------



## doctorjazz

Ahhh....getting to the PONDEROUS part, heavy synths...now I remember why I didn't ever get too involved in this stuff...
:wink_face:


----------



## doctorjazz

Like them when they're playing fast...


----------



## waynes world

mrmoto050 said:


> They learned from the masters King Crimson! Check out Steven Wilson's remixes of the King Crimson sets.


 
  
 Yup. He discusses getting some help from Robert Fripp here (and the tune is great as well 
  

  
  


mrmoto050 said:


> @B9Scrambler Don't know your tastes, but check out the Steve Hackett Genesis Re-Visited sets and Steve Rothery(Marillion) live. You might enjoy them. I listen to a lot of Progressive bands, new and old.


 
  
 +1. Hackett and Rothery are both guitar gods.


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> Yup. He discusses getting some help from Robert Fripp here (and the tune is great as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@waynes world That was sweet, thanks for audio. Listened on my new VSD5's great soundstage. Listening to the Sky Moved Sideways now. btw, have all of PPT.


----------



## jant71

Not understanding what is up with you people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The M70x has been out since last month but no one has one yet Someone in NY go to B&H and get one. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1113994&Q=&is=REG&A=details
  
 What, spent all your Christmas money already on MSR7's???


----------



## encoreAC

jant71 said:


> Not understanding what is up with you people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I personally would prefer open-backs. But yeah, why does no one has this already ... we failed guys!


----------



## twister6

Incoming: ATH-MSR7 and ATH-M70x.  Waiting to receive both very soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, Master & Dynamic MH40 on a burn in already - in gun metal finish, this one is a masterpiece (in looks and design) and sounds great as well!
  
 I guess will be busy for the next few weeks testing and putting together reviews


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Incoming: ATH-MSR7 and ATH-M70x.  Waiting to receive both very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh twister6, our saving grace!


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Incoming: ATH-MSR7 and ATH-M70x.  Waiting to receive both very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My wallet just asked me... Is there a "block member twister6" option around here somewhere???


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> I personally would prefer open-backs. But yeah, why does no one has this already ... we failed guys!


 

 I read a thread on these the R70x is open backed version.http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> I read a thread on these the R70x is open backed version.http://www.head-fi.org/t/751917/audio-technica-debuts-three-new-pairs-of-headphones-ath-r70x-ath-m70x-and-ath-m50xdg


 
 Oh that makes it reaally interesting now, I will keep following them for sure.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Oh that makes it reaally interesting now, I will keep following them for sure.


 

 Ouch! they are $350 on Amazon.


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> Ouch! they are $350 on Amazon.


 
 Similar to the HD650 and the Fidelio x2, I am looking forward for the bloodbath between them


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Similar to the HD650 and the Fidelio x2, I am looking forward for the bloodbath between them


 
  
 Trust me, you'll be enjoying the bloodbath from the sidelines, chuckling and not caring due to how much you're enjoying your X2's.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Trust me, you'll be enjoying the bloodbath from the sidelines, chuckling and not caring due to how much you're enjoying your X2's.


 
 I really hope so


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> Here's an awesome deal for those of you who can get a decent fit (I can). Don't let it slip by you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826416001&nm_mc=AFC-dealnews&cm_mmc=AFC-dealnews-_-NA-_-NA-_-N82E16826416001



Would the KEFs make good workout IEMs? I've wanted to hear them for a long time. With this price if you tell me they will be good for working out I'll have an excuse to buy them!


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> Would the KEFs make good workout IEMs? I've wanted to hear them for a long time. With this price if you tell me they will be good for working out I'll have an excuse to buy them!


 
  
 They don't have great isolation if that is important to you. But they have ample bass, so that helps. If you get them to fit/seal properly (which I have finally have been able to do with the spiral dot large tips), then they should be fine for the gym (the earhooks help them stay in place as well).


----------



## pack21

Today I received a pair of M200, and in my iem's book, they are fully approved!


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Would the KEFs make good workout IEMs? I've wanted to hear them for a long time. With this price if you tell me they will be good for working out I'll have an excuse to buy them!
> ...



I appreciate the quick response Wayne! Any chance of an A/B with the FX850?

Right when I saw the M200 I was interested. But since Ericbhas raved about them so much I just feel like I have to hear them!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm late to the party. Where are the kef m200 selling for 50 bucks? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> I'm late to the party. Where are the kef m200 selling for 50 bucks?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 Newegg, but deal is dead.


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> I appreciate the quick response Wayne! *Any chance of an A/B with the FX850?*


 
  
 Yes. Just get your 850's shipped out to me right away and I'll get that A/B as soon as I can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Right when I saw the M200 I was interested. But since Ericbhas raved about them so much I just feel like I have to hear them!


 
  
 They are good. And $50 is a ridiculous price (but sadly I see that the deal is over now). I wasn't really appreciating them before I put the large spiral dot tips on them. For me now they are right up there sq-wise with the other mighty double dynamics.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Yes. Just get your 850's shipped out to me right away and I'll get that A/B as soon as I can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nooo don't leave us for the JVC hypetrain !!!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Nooo don't leave us for the JVC hypetrain !!!


 
  
 Man, I've been on that train since it left the station! I've been able to resist though by spending _way more_ than the 850's on a bunch of $100 iems lol. Smart plan, right? Not that I'm complaining, because I'm loving them all. But one day the 850's _will_ be mine!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Man, I've been on that train since it left the station! I've been able to resist though by spending _way more_ than the 850's on a bunch of $100 iems lol. Smart plan, right? Not that I'm complaining, because I'm loving them all. But one day the 850's _will_ be mine!


 
 Damn, I hope you will utterly disappointed by these fancy JVCs


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > Nooo don't leave us for the JVC hypetrain !!!
> ...



850 is love. 850 is life. Resistance is futile.


----------



## encoreAC

7s cameron said:


> 850 is love. 850 is life. Resistance is futile.


 
 My fx750 actually got denied by German customs the other day, that's why I am still a little bit bitter about the whole thing


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> My fx750 actually got denied by German customs the other day, that's why I am still a little bit bitter about the whole thing


 
  
 You mean you got dinged extra? Or are you saying it was outright denied???


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> You mean you got dinged extra? Or are you saying it was outright denied???




I wish, but apparently Germany have no need for these 50$ of tax from me and sent them straight-back to Japan. That's why I bought the X2 a few days ago...


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I wish, but apparently Germany have no need for these 50$ of tax from me and sent them straight-back to Japan.


 
  






  Wow - harsh. Is that a common thing with German customs?


----------



## 7S Cameron

encoreac said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > 850 is love. 850 is life. Resistance is futile.
> ...



I would be pissed!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Wow - harsh. Is that a common thing with German customs?


 
 Dunno, but they are usually very slow, but that's the first time they outright sent them back without notice.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Dunno, but they are usually very slow, but that's the first time they outright sent them back without notice.


 
  
 You're blacklisted! You might as well phone them and give them my address to ship them back to, for when they deny you your X2's


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> You're blacklisted! You might as well phone them and give them my address to ship them back to, for when they deny you your X2's


 
 hehe I ordered from Italy, so no customs this time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too baad


----------



## doctorjazz

I know I'm a dissenting voice here, but, while I like the JVC 850, I like the A83 more. Depends on your preference, I suppose, I'm finding I like my detail/air (of course, I want IT ALL!!!)


----------



## encoreAC

I love dissenting voices, more of them please =D


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> I know I'm a dissenting voice here, but, while I like the JVC 850, I like the A83 more. Depends on your preference, I suppose, I'm finding I like my detail/air (of course, I want IT ALL!!!)




So do I


----------



## jant71

Elation in-ear page is up on the JVC US site...
 http://av.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL029466&pathId=162&page=1&styleId=V
  
 No spec on the driver size but there is the double magnet structure and X damper so similar in some ways to the FHX's "developments" but for us North Americans in a bigger housing.
  
 "Enjoy high speed bass response courtesy of the dual magnet design and unique "X-Damper".
  
 Sounds like it would be fun to try and still may be a budget favorite if they did a good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Headphones are up as well...http://av.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL029461&pathId=211&page=1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I know I'm a dissenting voice here, but, while I like the JVC 850, I like the A83 more. Depends on your preference, I suppose, I'm finding I like my detail/air (of course, I want IT ALL!!!)


 
 GOOD NEWS DOCTORJAZZ!  you can have it ALL! I am awarding you the 2015 DEEPBLUE SELF DISCOVERY AWARD
 )the first of many) for discovering what YOU prefer and like is more important than absolute measurements, price, or
 what others think or hear!  CONGRATULATIONS!  Redeem your award in your dreams and in this forum! ALL In for doctor jazz!!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I know I'm a dissenting voice here




Well, you WERE the only guy that liked the mh1c cable after all...


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm a dissenting voice here, but, while I like the JVC 850, I like the A83 more. Depends on your preference, I suppose, I'm finding I like my detail/air (of course, I want IT ALL!!!)
> ...




Well, I don't know what to say, I'd like to thank my family, for being SO supportive in my lunatic pursuit of PERFECT sound, and my dog, for helping me to discover all that music while relieving himself, and Amazon, for kindly relieving me of all that awful cash for music/gear, and the international ordering services, for making it take so long to receive my order I really appreciate it when it comes, and my mother, because I'm supposed to, and, and, and........
I'M GOING TO CRY!!!!!!!!!!
Gotta go...


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm a dissenting voice here
> ...


\

Still never had a problem with the Y cable, was kinda neat.


----------



## ericp10

K3003 are coming my way!! Chose this hybrid instead of the going for the z5. Got for around same price (new), after some negotiating from a trusted merchant. Hopefully I'll be done with hybrids now.


----------



## dweaver

My Z5 will CRUSH your K3003!!!!!!!

Just as soon as it come back from repairs... 

Damn MMCX connectors!

On a positive note I just received a couple tubes of Deoxit and my pretty much dead SE215 are now working. They were spotty after I initially applied the Deoxit but seem to improve with time and appear to now be fully functional so I might not have this issue ever again. Sure as hell hope so anyway considering the price of the Z5. That and I realllllly like the Z5...


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> My Z5 will CRUSH your K3003!!!!!!!
> 
> Just as soon as it come back from repairs...
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> K3003 are coming my way!! Chose this hybrid instead of the going for the z5. Got for around same price (new), after some negotiating from a trusted merchant. Hopefully I'll be done with hybrids now.




Ahhh, another one I've wondered about, seems to be discounted pretty well pretty often(relatively speaking, compared to its list price). Report in, Eric, really curious what you think about them!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Ahhh, another one I've wondered about, seems to be discounted pretty well pretty often(relatively speaking, compared to its list price). Report in, Eric, really curious what you think about them!


 
  
  
 Will do, doctor of jazzosity!


----------



## doctorjazz

Back on the Duoza front-been burning for about 2 days now, just took a quick listen, just with it hooked to my old iPod Mini I use for the burn in...the veil seems gone, wide, open soundstage, (not much front/back, though, a bit in your face presentage, row 1 or 2), good, solid bass and instrument timbre. Burning some more, but like these (fit and sound) better than the other ZO iem's I've heard so far, (Tenore and Doppio), very good fit for me, and fit is usually my biggest issue with these things. Liking them a lot so far...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, speaking of progressive music, just started listening to this on TIDAL; bluegrass/rock/classical hybrid, think it is really cool...


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Back on the Duoza front-been burning for about 2 days now, just took a quick listen, just with it hooked to my old iPod Mini I use for the burn in...the veil seems gone, wide, open soundstage, (not much front/back, though, a bit in your face presentage, row 1 or 2), good, solid bass and instrument timbre. Burning some more, but like these (fit and sound) better than the other ZO iem's I've heard so far, (Tenore and Doppio), very good fit for me, and fit is usually my biggest issue with these things. Liking them a lot so far...


 


 I found the L-size Spiral Dots to be a little too big and that these tend to sound that tad bit better with a medium depth insertion instead of shallow insertion. Been using M-sized ones since.

 Aslo, is it just me or do these tend to be picky with the angle of the IEMs. A slightly off placement and they sound a lot different from what they are fully capable of, which makes them pretty awkward to use as a pair of on-the-go earphones.


----------



## Replicant187

i'm using ML size mostly.


----------



## doctorjazz

So far, haven't listened a lot, think these are candidates for "the kazillion hour burn in!". Still have the large tips included in the package, have some Spiral Tips, large, don't have any medium. I never do well with medium tips, never get a seal on the left side. I'll keep cookin' these babies for a bit, then play with tips (bad joke deleted here!)


----------



## waynes world

exesteils said:


> Aslo, is it just me or do these tend to be picky with the angle of the IEMs. A slightly off placement and they sound a lot different from what they are fully capable of, which makes them pretty awkward to use as a pair of on-the-go earphones.


 
  
 I started experimenting and couldn't  get any appreciable change in sound, and then I realized I was listening to the A71's. Nice boy lol! So I'll have to experiment with the angles later.


replicant187 said:


> i'm using ML size mostly.


 
  
 Are those "between medium and large"? Huh, I didn't even realize they made them. I could see those being potentially perfect for me on a lot of iems.


----------



## Replicant187

waynes world said:


> Are those "between medium and large"? Huh, I didn't even realize they made them. I could see those being potentially perfect for me on a lot of iems.




there are 5 sizes. all included in FX1100. sold separately also.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, speaking of progressive music, just started listening to this on TIDAL; bluegrass/rock/classical hybrid, think it is really cool...


 
  
 That's pretty cool and got me intruiged with those guys! I spotified them up, and here's another cool little ditty from them:
  
 https://soundcloud.com/thewarnersound/punch-brothers-this-girl


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, speaking of progressive music, just started listening to this on TIDAL; bluegrass/rock/classical hybrid, think it is really cool...
> ...




Also really cool, Wayne, gonna check these guys out some more.
More jazz on this track than on the new album.


----------



## 7S Cameron

replicant187 said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > Are those "between medium and large"? Huh, I didn't even realize they made them. I could see those being potentially perfect for me on a lot of iems.
> ...



Where can I buy these? I really want to try the ML!


----------



## Replicant187

7s cameron said:


> Where can I buy these? I really want to try the ML!




eBay or import from Japanese Amazon.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Back on the Duoza front-been burning for about 2 days now, just took a quick listen, just with it hooked to my old iPod Mini I use for the burn in...the veil seems gone, wide, open soundstage, (not much front/back, though, a bit in your face presentage, row 1 or 2), good, solid bass and instrument timbre. Burning some more, but like these (fit and sound) better than the other ZO iem's I've heard so far, (Tenore and Doppio), very good fit for me, and fit is usually my biggest issue with these things. Liking them a lot so far...


 

 keep burning them in Doctorjazz,they keep getting better than this!....you have about 4 days to go to optimum sound quality and then some...


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, that's what shuffle/infinite repeat is for...
As I said, I'm on the kazillion hour break in!
Listening to the On1's, haven't used them for a while
Geek Out Special Edition, Pono Store Hi Rez Everyone Knows This is Nowhere
Life is good....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, that's what shuffle/infinite repeat is for...
> As I said, I'm on the kazillion hour break in!
> Listening to the On1's, haven't used them for a while
> Geek Out Special Edition, Pono Store Hi Rez Everyone Knows This is Nowhere
> Life is good....


 

 Life is Good for You too doctor jazz!  keep up the good living and listening! BRAVO!
 KAZILLION hours will pass before you even know it..... and then BOOM! Duozas will dance..
 how do you like your ON1s now that you have more better gear?  i had some but sold
 them cause they started sounding "thin" to me....maybe need upgraded cable??


----------



## doctorjazz

The On1 is nice sounding, though, after listening to really high resolution cans, Hifiman HE560, Koss ESP 950,acs T1 is the current rotation), they sounded dull at first, took a bit of listening to recalibrate my ears. They do put nice body on instruments and voices, bit like the jvc 850 (another woodie). Off to the post office, speaking of recalibrating, the acs need some fit adjusting. Hard living in the audio world!


----------



## encoreAC

I am getting headache by wearing over-ear phones =(((


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I am getting headache by wearing over-ear phones =(((


 
  
 Which ones?


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Which ones?


 
 Phillips Fidelio x2, I just can't listen to them for longer than 30 minutes...while I have no problems with wearing IEMs all day long.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Phillips Fidelio x2, I just can't listen to them for longer than 30 minutes...while I have no problems with wearing IEMs all day long.


 

 Cool and congrats!
  
 Is it due to the clamping force? Or pressure on the top of your head? Fwiw, I find the X1's to be very comfy, except for when I'm wearing a ball cap (then the headband tends to find the button on the hat and drive it down into my skull lol).
  
 Oh, and how do you like the sound?


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Cool and congrats!
> 
> Is it due to the clamping force? Or pressure on the top of your head? Fwiw, I find the X1's to be very comfy, except for when I'm wearing a ball cap (then the headband tends to find the button on the hat and drive it down into my skull lol).
> 
> Oh, and how do you like the sound?


 
 Thanks!!!
  
 Yes it's because of the pressure, but no, they actually feel very conformable,it's not that they are fitting tight... the existence of something on top my head is making me feel dizzy...just weird.
  
 I posted my first impression in this thread a few days ago: http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2/3030#post_11295855
  
 Since then the sound improved a bit, but I don't feel amazed by them: I think I am gonna stick with IEMs in the future.
  
 btw with which one in your collection of IEMs are you listening right now? Just curious ;D


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> btw with which one in your collection of IEMs are you listening right now? Just curious ;D


 
  
 These $20 beasts...
  

  
 They are actually one of my very very favorites


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> These $20 beasts...
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually one of my very very favorites


 
 What, are you serious haha
  
 If so, I want a link please


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> What, are you serious haha
> 
> If so, I want a link please


 
  
 Yeah, serious. To me they provide a fully encompassing headphone kinda sound that I'm not familiar with out of an iem. Maybe something like the fx850's does the same thing - I dunno. But as much as I try to discount them because of their price, I can't deny that my ears _really_ dig their sound.
  
 Anyway, this is where a few of use have gotten them from:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
 http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00HQY52DS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
  
 The description says "elecom 3580", but really they are "elecom 3570"s. Here is a product page link:
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ca3570/
  
 Nick n lent me a bunch of elecom iems to try out. They are all great, but I came away liking the 3570's the most. I ordered a pair which arrived on Thursday, and after letting them burn in for 3 days straight, I am re-experiencing their glory lol. For $20.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Yeah, serious. To me they provide a fully encompassing headphone kinda sound that I'm not familiar with out of an iem. Maybe something like the fx850's does the same thing - I dunno. But as much as I try to discount them because of their price, I can't deny that my ears _really_ dig their sound.
> 
> Anyway, this is where a few of use have gotten them from:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
> ...


 
 Sooo elecom 3570> DUOZA> Fidue A71> KC06A> FX850 confirmed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  
 I am gonna get these asap if I see these for 20$ with shipping to Germany anywhere!!!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Sooo elecom 3570> DUOZA> Fidue A71> KC06A> FX850 confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, the only thing I'll confirm is that the FX850 is the worst of the bunch. (kidding kidding I've never heard the 850's lol!)
  
 But yes I really do like those 3570's, so get them and let me know what you think!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Well, the only thing I'll confirm is that the FX850 is the worst of the bunch. (kidding kidding I've never heard the 850's lol!)
> 
> But yes I really do like those 3570's, so get them and let me know what you think!


 
 Yes, let the hate flow through you...I will ignore the small letters there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe I can convince one of the Japanese ebay sellers to sell one for me. Ali Express has them for 50$...


----------



## earfonia

waynes world said:


> Yeah, serious. To me they provide a fully encompassing headphone kinda sound that I'm not familiar with out of an iem. Maybe something like the fx850's does the same thing - I dunno. But as much as I try to discount them because of their price, I can't deny that my ears _really_ dig their sound.
> 
> Anyway, this is where a few of use have gotten them from:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
> ...


 
  
 Wow, really a discovery!
 But the 3570 spec from the product link said it uses 13.6 mm driver, while the 3580 on Amazon link uses 15.4 mm driver. So how could they be the same? Or Amazon made a typo?
 For the price, I'm interested to try


----------



## sodesuka

Speaking of Elecom, they recently launched two of their highest priced IEM (that is, nearing 10K...yen priced ), and they garnered good reviews on Amazon and Kakaku. The elder brother seems to be bassier while the lower cheaper model seems to be more balanced.
  
 http://kakaku.com/item/J0000014097/
 http://kakaku.com/item/J0000014095/
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CH1000SV.html
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CH2000GD.html
  
 Kinda interested in them but I know nothing about Elecom so it's good to know that their lower tier model sounds good.


----------



## waynes world

earfonia said:


> Wow, really a discovery!
> But the 3570 spec from the product link said it uses 13.6 mm driver, while the 3580 on Amazon link uses 15.4 mm driver. So how could they be the same? Or Amazon made a typo?
> For the price, I'm interested to try


 
  
 It's a typo on amazon, because it's really the 13.6 mm 3570.. this one:
  
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ca3570/
  
 I also tried nick's 3580, and it has a rather more prominent brain rattling bass and treble (ie more v shaped). I personally prefer the 3570 over the 3580 by a wide margin, but ymmv. I find that I can crank up the 3570's quite loud and there are no peaks that bother me - just an all emcompassing euphoric sound with a really nice and wide soundstage 
  
 Btw, as mentioned I burned mine in for 3 days straight (they really respond to it) and am using the stock medium tips that came with them. One other thing I really like about them is that they are very light - I hardly feel them in my ears at all.
  
 Edit: and this discovery goes 100% to nick n


----------



## doctorjazz

Watching the Grammys, can't remember the last time an Album of the Year (Beck), was actually one I own and liked...I'm getting Now and Wow in my old age, lol 
(I'll skip the Katy Perry rant, did that after the Super Bowl show).


----------



## encoreAC

sodesuka said:


> Speaking of Elecom, they recently launched two of their highest priced IEM (that is, nearing 10K...yen priced ), and they garnered good reviews on Amazon and Kakaku. The elder brother seems to be bassier while the lower cheaper model seems to be more balanced.
> 
> http://kakaku.com/item/J0000014097/
> http://kakaku.com/item/J0000014095/
> ...


 
 Indeed I never heard of Elecom either. I try to get these cheaper ones first.
  
 btw welcome to head-fi D


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Watching the Grammys, can't remember the last time an Album of the Year (Beck), was actually one I own and liked...I'm getting Now and Wow in my old age, lol
> (I'll skip the Katy Perry rant, did that after the Super Bowl show).




Yes you did lol! Watching her right now and meh. Annie Lennox was great. Gotta get me that Beck album (still like his debut).


----------



## sodesuka

encoreac said:


> Indeed I never heard of Elecom either. I try to get these cheaper ones first.
> 
> btw welcome to head-fi D


 

 Thanks! And I'll be keeping my wallet tight, hopefully.


----------



## encoreAC

sodesuka said:


> Thanks! And I'll be keeping my wallet tight, hopefully.


 
 Spoiler alert: You won't
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But nevertheless, I wish you a good time here.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the Grammys, can't remember the last time an Album of the Year (Beck), was actually one I own and liked...I'm getting Now and Wow in my old age, lol
> ...




Almost midnight here, had to shut it off the last hour, everyone here went to sleep ("wimps"). Annie Lennox NAILED I Got a Spell On You earlier. 
Time for Beauty Rest (too late... ). Listen a bit to the ZA DuoZa, well burned in, downloaded hi Rez Punch Brothers, later...


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> Almost midnight here, had to shut it off the last hour, everyone here went to sleep ("wimps"). Annie Lennox NAILED I Got a Spell On You earlier.
> Time for Beauty Rest (too late...
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good night, but I guess you will regardless, since you are listening to the Duozas.


----------



## nick n

The Elecom 3570 :
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-first-look-at-the-zero-audio-duoza-iems-by-ericp10-page-1817/26430#post_11013811
 Yes it is a typo I also ordered a spare from the exact same Amazon listing and confirm it to be the same as waynes pic there. A 3570.
 Had to do  bit of sleuthing on that one between pics in the auction vs price compared to the actual 3580 listings  vs error in title.
  
 The link above shows their dual magnet design ( 3570 and 3580  but seems the new 1000/2000 also use this ), a *magnet front of the driver as well as back*, this keeps the magnetic flux constant on the voice coils and helps prevent sloppiness.
  
 Reverse firing Esfera model are *fantastic* also ( I like best = personal preference ) no longer in production but some on Yahoo Japan ( very small number ) and the odd place online and have a spare of those too.
  
 Dannybai has the 1000/2000. He posted very briefly about them recently.
 I would also but exchange rate USD to CDN rather puts a damper on that, never know though one impulse mouse twitch and it happens.


----------



## Grayson73

We need an Elecom vs. Soundsoul S-018 compare.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

nick n said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-first-look-at-the-zero-audio-duoza-iems-by-ericp10-page-1817/26430#post_11013811
> Yes it is a typo I also ordered a spare from the exact same Amazon listing and confirm it to be the same as waynes pic there. A 3570.
> Had to do  bit of sleuthing on that one between pics in the auction vs price compared to the actual 3580 listings  vs error in title.
> 
> ...


 

 my 3570s are well burned in now and sound great! fit is an issue, but they have great bass and dynamics when they are positioned just right.
 not too much detail or finesse, but soundstage is fantastic and definitely worth the money, a new sound for sure! enjoying...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

encoreac said:


> Good night, but I guess you will regardless, since you are listening to the Duozas.


 

 have you seen the original you tube video of SCREAMING JAY HAWKINS  doing i put a spell on you? he emerges
 from a casket dressed like a zombie..one of the great performances of all time......
 lets hear those advanced DUOZAS impressions ASAP DOCTORJAZZ!


----------



## encoreAC

drbluenewmexico said:


> have you seen the original you tube video of SCREAMING JAY HAWKINS  doing i put a spell on you? he emerges
> from a casket dressed like a zombie..one of the great performances of all time......
> lets hear those advanced DUOZAS impressions ASAP DOCTORJAZZ!


 
 No, but I found the song on youtube, his voice is very unique indeed. That guy seems a little bit crazy to me though , I wouldn't want him to visit me at night


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, great video, one of the songs that has great covers (Credence Clearwater Revival was actually how I first heard it), but nobody gets to the utter lunacy state like Screaming Jay Hawkins (works without the video as well...)
Listened last night, but, playing Beck to Bed (ALBUM OF THE YEAR, you know...), fell asleep in minutes (great falling to sleep album imo, even when he rocks on this album, it's in a whisper), no impressions yet except generally positive on sound, fit works for me.
More later...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Listened last night, but, playing *Beck to Bed (ALBUM OF THE YEAR, you know*...), fell asleep in minutes (great falling to sleep album imo, even when he rocks on this album, it's in a whisper),


 
  
 Not according to Kanye West lol. 
  
 Anyway, listening to Morning Phase for the 1st time via spotify, and this is an album that I will have to purchase. Sublime.


----------



## doctorjazz

Beck did look a bit nervous, didn't he...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Beck did look a bit nervous, didn't he...


 
  
 Lol yes he did. But he handled it well saying "Come back, I need help" (although I'm sure he's _very_ happy that Kanye didn't take him up on that!).


----------



## doctorjazz

He was just fine without Kanye's help, it was a good comeback, though.


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Yeah, serious. To me they provide a fully encompassing headphone kinda sound that I'm not familiar with out of an iem. Maybe something like the fx850's does the same thing - I dunno. But as much as I try to discount them because of their price, I can't deny that my ears _really_ dig their sound.
> 
> Anyway, this is where a few of use have gotten them from:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
> ...


 
  
 Like Elecom huh?? Maybe you'll find this interesting...
  
 http://www.elecom.co.jp/global/release/201411/ehp-oa/index.html





 Dia. 40 mm driver,
 closed type
 EHP-OS100BK-G
 <Black>




 Dia. 40 mm driver





 Dia. 40 mm driver,
 open-air type
 EHP-OS200BK-G
 <Black>




 High aperture ratio honeycomb punching case






 EHP-OS300BK-G
 <Black>




 A convenient detachable cable for carrying
  
  



*Model No.**On-sale date**Countries and regions where the product conforms to regulations
 *Except the packaging*EHP-OS100BK-G, EHP-OS100WH-G,
 EHP-OS200BK-G, EHP-OS200WH-G,
 EHP-OS300BK-G, EHP-OS300WH-G,Early February 2015Korea, China, Taiwan, Hong Kong,
 Singapore, Saudi Arabia, EU, Japan


----------



## waynes world

Very intriguing Mr @jant71! Intriguing indeed


----------



## nick n

see there is also a 50mm  model at that link too.
 there is a pic of one on  person here 
http://www.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/news/201411/ehp-oa/index.html
  Thanks jant71 !


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, was asked to post impressions on some iems recently arrived at the household, so I'll pick 2 that have gotten much "ink" (electrons?) in this thread, Fidue A83 and Zero Audio DuoZa. 
As I often find comparing similar tier headphones (not comparing, say, TOTL with "good for the money" $30 headphones, say), they both do certain things really well, each having its strengths and weaknesses, so that, while I may have an overall preference, there could be a track here and there that the other one portrayed better. But, lets get to some detail and I'll go into this more.
This wasn't exhaustive, I spent about 1.5-2 hours going back and forth between them, so take it for what it's worth.

*Fit and Finish:*

Both seem made well. The A83 is more plastic, but seems well constructed, with edges where the plastic meets some metal (?aluminum) nice and flush. It has a nice braided cord, and a heavy metal plug that seems like it would hurt if slung at you. It has a good sleeve at the split, metal on soft plastic, and the plastic of the body of the iems is color coded, red and blue, making it easy to pick out which is which (right and left, of course). The case is a hard plastic affair, with an insert that fits the iem bodies and wraps the cord around it, for neat storage (I personally never like these...it does avoid tangling, true, but it is so much work removing and replacing the iems that I wound up just using a left over case). 1 major omission for me: no slider. I find these really help get and keep the seal in the ear. It has one of these sort of triangular bodies (really rounded) that sits in the pinna, while the tip has a shallow insertion in the canal. (I tend not to do well with fit on shallow insert/bit body iems). It is a triple driver hybrid (2 balanced armature, 1 dynamic). 
The Duoza is very different: Zero Audio prefers the "pill" shape, and these fit the bill. They are metal, 1 red, 1 silver, to aid finding the right ear again (some will think both these color schemes gaudy: I like them, in ear bling!). The cable is thinner, connector is right angle, looks fairly standard. Good strain relief at the Y but doesn't call attention to itself looks wise. AND, it has a slider! It is dual dynamic. As others have noted, though, they do stick out from the ears, giving a Frankenstein look (very good for picking up the women...). The Zero Audio comes with a cloth drawbag, as have the others I've had from them. Not my favorite either, chintzy feeling, the string loosens easily, making me worry the iem will fall out. It is easier to use quickly, though.

OK the part I like the best, posting the music I used to evaluate!!! (I get to post more music than I normally would, yay!)

First, from the 1st Blood Sweat and Tears album, with Al Kooper...





Next, Henry Butler-Steven Bernstein and the Hot 9:



Next, September Gurls by Big Star, for no other reason than that I passed it and I like it...


Next, Neil Young and one of his great early tunes.



Lastly, the Dylanmeister, from Blond on Blond...



Neil Young and Dylan were Hi Rez downloads from the Pono store (natch...I think you can't buy from there if you don't add a Neil Young album into your cart  ). The others were 16/44 rips from cd's I have.

So, how do they compare? Well, I'd say they are close in sonic quality, but I have my preferences. I played a lot with tips, those good ol' Spiral Tips worked for the ZA, some large bore, large diameter that were in my tips bag that I have no clue what they were worked well for the A83. At least, as well as any I could find, never felt quite comfortable, though I do thing the seal was functionally fine, always feel like shallow fit are a smile or blink away from unsealing. The Duoza is my kind of fit-went in, lodged in at a good spot, didn't have to think about them, fidget with them, reinsert them, all that fun stuff.

The Fidue was easier to drive; volume didn't need to be pushed up as high as it did on the Zero Audio, though it wasn't a day and night thing, both were driven easily by my Geek Out Special Edition (Pono Player/JRiver20 providing the tunes). 
Soundstage was wider on the A83, but narrower. It had more "air" or space between instruments, giving one the impression of more detail (listening for detail, however, showed this not to be the case). The Duoza, while slightly narrower, still went out a good ways, and it had more depth. 
Bass I'd say was a wash' both have taught bass, not overwhelming, not AT level, but you don't feel it is deficient.
The Fidue has a brighter character; instruments all seem lighter, not as much body as the Duoza. The Duoza colors them in more, gives them more presence. And, despite the brighter color of the A83, found the actual highs, like cymbals, more realistic on the Duoza. They were more tizzy, less differentiated on the A83. This often led to the performance seeming to have more coherence on the Duoza.
So, going track to track:

Everybody Knows this is Nowhere: goes to the Duoza, the tone color gives more coherence as stated earlier, the cymbals are clean, easy to discern. on the A83, it's a bit more in your face, maybe row 2, bass slightly more controlled, but the aggressiveness of the treble and tonality take it over the top relatively speaking (again, this is comparison, I could enjoy listening, didn't run out of the room screaming. Small but significant differences...)

Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again: Bobby at his finest! Similar to Neil's track, the clean attack and details, less tizzy highs, more sumptuous mids, make it hold together better than the A83. The Z83 sounds more "hi fi" in the pejorative sense, less real than the Duoza. The wider stage of the A83 does make one perceive more detail is there, but it isn't as clean/clear.

September Gurls: I give this to the A83. It gets the ringing guitars "right" (I don't know how they sounded in the studio, but they grab me more), the wider stage allow the instruments to each stand out and do their thing (they seem to congeal a bit on the Duoza), strong bass pushes things. The Duoza feels like it needs more air here, a bit thick when it needs to be open.

I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know: What a great song! Again, the Duoza rules here. The richer instrumental and vocal tone gets it to sound more live, more real, and the horns punch, both together and the individual lines to stay individual. Again, the A83 gives more of a "hi fi" quality to the song.

Dixie Walker: The A83 surprised me by grabbing me more on this than the Duoza. That wide stage works here, gives the nonet more room to breath (more than they had at The Jazz Standard  ) The different instruments of the front line and rhythm section have more breathing space, and somehow their ability to be heard more distinctly gets them to gel better as well, getting the track to rock more. It sounds fine through the Duoza, but more engaging through the A83.

My overall verdict, despite the close findings (and, I think you can enjoy either) would be for the strengths of the Duoza. It just makes music more like music. But, from the tracks that the A83 came out on top, you can get a sense of what I think it could do better. A bit more openness, air, it sometimes has a tendency to congeal a bit.
OK, put it out there. 12:45, gotta go to bed again. Nighty night all, don't let the shirt clips bite...
 )


(After posting this, I thought about the tips used, which were both large, wide bore. Maybe the highs might be tamed a bit on the A83 with a small bore, or maybe with a Comply. And, it was a fairly long post on a relatively short listen. I completely reserve the right to completely change my mind; done it over time before...)

(disclaimer: no musicians were harmed in the making of this review!)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

you ad ad yadGood review doctor jazz Sleep less write more. Glad you are enjoying Doaza magic!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> OK, was asked to post impressions on some iems recently arrived at the household, so I'll pick 2 that have gotten much "ink" (electrons?) in this thread, Fidue A83 and Zero Audio DuoZa.
> As I often find comparing similar tier headphones (not comparing, say, TOTL with "good for the money" $30 headphones, say), they both do certain things really well, each having its strengths and weaknesses, so that, while I may have an overall preference, there could be a track here and there that the other one portrayed better. But, lets get to some detail and I'll go into this more.
> This wasn't exhaustive, I spent about 1.5-2 hours going back and forth between them, so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions doctorjazz.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, EricP!


----------



## ericp10

Okay fellas, with 20 minutes in I can say without doubt that the AKG K3003 is the BEST hybrid iem I've ever heard, and definitely one of the best iems out there (that I've heard). It came installed with the grey "reference" filters, and I haven't thought about trying the black bass or white  treble ones yet (sure I won't like the white ones).
  
 The sound is F-ing GORGEOUS WITH JAZZ!  It reminds me of what I thought the 1plus2 should have sounded like. Bass is on the same level 1plus2 (that iem had gorgeous bass), but the mids and highs are on a different level altogethr. The words are clarity clarity clarity and transparency without burn-in! Ds, the K3003 will make the Doppios go "uhn?!!" And we know how clear and transparent the Doppios got, but the K3003 beat it out of the box without burn-in.
  
 Weight-wise of notes, it's not the thickess I've heard, but I'm not by any means saying the notes are thin. It's still a three-dimensional sound compared to the 2-D sound of let's say the GR07. So since I believe in the powers of burn-in (even for a hybrid), I can't wait to hear what else it brings forward. 
  
 Now, with that stated, is the K3003 worth it's original $1,300 asking price? Wait! Before I answer that, let me go where I usually don't go with earphones. The K3003 is stunningly beautiful like a fine piece of audio jewelry. And although the body is stainless steel, it doesn't feel heavy in my ears. It's not fatiguing to me at all. The only other audio manufacturer that has its earphones sonics match the physical beauty of their products is Aurisonics. Okay, back to the price question. My answer is no! But I don't think really any TOTL universal iem (or custom) that I've heard is worth over $800 really.  But if you can find it for about $750 brand new, HELL YES it's worth that price!!! I actually owned the SE846 briefly and sent them back. Except for bass, it can't compete with this earphone in refinement and clarity. And again, no hybrid I've heard comes close. 

 Is the sound neutral? Some would say it is, but I would call it more balanced with the "reference" filters. I say this because the bass is a bit elevated from neutral where you can feel it in its own space. Of course, I'm not talking about basshead levels, but definitely not buried in the mix like some neutral earphones I have heard. And I cant think of a more refined sounding earphone that I've heard since the EX1000 (although those things made my ears feel like they were bleeding from the harsh highs). This is a winner for the right price. Happy listening!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

They do pop up in the $7-800 range sometimes, worth watching for (and watching the greenbacks _fly away...._ )


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Yes, let the hate flow through you...I will ignore the small letters there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Try AkibaShipping, he always lists things for me : )


----------



## peter123

What proof of address do you guys send to Tenso? Over here there's no address on the driving licence......


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> What proof of address do you guys send to Tenso? Over here there's no address on the driving licence......


 

 I sent a drivers license photo, but another alternative is a pic of your passport main page. Just cover up or blur out stuff they don't need. Basically they need to see your name and address on it.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> I sent a drivers license photo, but another alternative is a pic of your passport main page. Just cover up or blur out stuff they don't need. Basically they need to see your name and address on it.




Thanks, problem is that either driving licence nor passport shows the address and if I understand correctly it's the address they ask me to prove not the identity........


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Thanks, problem is that either driving licence nor passport shows the address and if I understand correctly it's the address they ask me to prove not the identity........


 
  
 From: http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/identity/index.html
  
 "If you do not have documentation that shows your current address along with your name and date of birth, please submit a copy of another form of officially-recognized documentation along with your main identification. (For example, a household bill or a credit card statement)."
  
 So those aforementioned documents should suffice. But yeah, the whole verification thing is a bit off-putting. Im just glad to be done with it.


----------



## vlenbo

redjohn456 said:


> From: http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/identity/index.html
> 
> "If you do not have documentation that shows your current address along with your name and date of birth, please submit a copy of another form of officially-recognized documentation along with your main identification. (For example, a household bill or a credit card statement)."
> 
> So those aforementioned documents should suffice. But yeah, the whole verification thing is a bit off-putting. Im just glad to be done with it.


 
 Despite this setback, it is worth doing it regardless. Glad you're done with that process.
  
  
 @peter123 I hope you can verify it as soon as possible! Tenso is worth it!


----------



## Baycode

*I have just finished my Dunu Titan 1 review, ENJOY!*


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> From: http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/identity/index.html
> 
> "[COLOR=444444]If you do not have documentation that shows your current address along with your name and date of birth, please submit a copy of another form of officially-recognized documentation along with your main identification. (For example, a household bill or a credit card statement).[/COLOR]"
> 
> So those aforementioned documents should suffice. But yeah, the whole verification thing is a bit off-putting. Im just glad to be done with it.




Ah, credit card statements I've got plenty of 

Thank you for helping out, I totally missed that. 



vlenbo said:


> Despite this setback, it is worth doing it regardless. Glad you're done with that process.
> 
> 
> @peter123 I hope you can verify it as soon as possible! Tenso is worth it!




That's what I'm afraid of


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> OK, was asked to post impressions on some iems recently arrived at the household, so I'll pick 2 that have gotten much "ink" (electrons?) in this thread, Fidue A83 and Zero Audio DuoZa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excellent comparison doctorjazz! I must say that this bodes well for the Douza's - very cool!
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Okay fellas, with 20 minutes in I can say without doubt that the AKG K3003 is the BEST hybrid iem I've ever heard, and definitely one of the best iems out there (that I've heard). It came installed with the grey "reference" filters, and I haven't thought about trying the black bass or white  treble ones yet (sure I won't like the white ones).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Congrats Eric! You make them seem rather stunning (which I am sure they are). I have always coveted them due to their size and form factor, but it's great to get confirmation that the SQ is so good with them as well.


----------



## waynes world

baycode said:


> *I have just finished my Dunu Titan 1 review, ENJOY!*


 
  
 I'm looking forward to reading it Baycode! Upon a quick peak I saw this:
  


> *Whom should avoid Titan 1:*
> Who needs good isolation, who needs to use this iee for workout or for sports, *who doesn't like slightly brighter sound signature or slightly edgy highs *(can be remedied with Comply eartips, so not a real deal-breaker), who needs absolutely neutral sound, who needs over the ear design (though Titan1 can be worn over the ear I couldn't achieve good results); should avoid Titan 1.


 
  
 That basically describes me (and I don't typically wear Comply's), so it will be interesting to see how I fare when I get them (in a massdrop kinda while...)


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## gikigill

Anyone tried the B&O H2? Under $200 and a fantastic overall headphone.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> Ah, credit card statements I've got plenty of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No worries, always a pleasure to empty to your wallet errr.... I mean pleasure to help 
  
 Its one less barrier getting in the way of impulse buys


----------



## vlenbo

peter123 said:


> Ah, credit card statements I've got plenty of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Psh, don't be afraid.
  
 How will you get awesome deals for certain headphones from japan?
  
 Come on, you're practically saving your wallet. Nothing wrong can come from it.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Excellent comparison doctorjazz! I must say that this bodes well for the Douza's - very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Eric! You make them seem rather stunning (which I am sure they are). I have always coveted them due to their size and form factor, but it's great to get confirmation that the SQ is so good with them as well.


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> No worries, always a pleasure to empty to your wallet errr.... I mean pleasure to help
> 
> Its one less barrier getting in the way of impulse buys


 
  
  


vlenbo said:


> Psh, don't be afraid.
> 
> How will you get awesome deals for certain headphones from japan?
> 
> Come on, you're practically saving your wallet. Nothing wrong can come from it.


 
 Thanks for the comforting words guys, now I really believe this will save me a lot of mone. Now I only need to find something to spend the money I save on


----------



## Wildcatsare1

doctorjazz said:


> OK, was asked to post impressions on some iems recently arrived at the household, so I'll pick 2 that have gotten much "ink" (electrons?) in this thread, Fidue A83 and Zero Audio DuoZa.
> As I often find comparing similar tier headphones (not comparing, say, TOTL with "good for the money" $30 headphones, say), they both do certain things really well, each having its strengths and weaknesses, so that, while I may have an overall preference, there could be a track here and there that the other one portrayed better. But, lets get to some detail and I'll go into this more.
> This wasn't exhaustive, I spent about 1.5-2 hours going back and forth between them, so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> ...




OK, just happened across an auction for the Zero Douza'a on eBay, and won! Doc, I blame you for being a Audio Enabler ! 

Now we will see which gets here first, the Douza from Japan or the Massdrop Titan!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, was asked to post impressions on some iems recently arrived at the household, so I'll pick 2 that have gotten much "ink" (electrons?) in this thread, Fidue A83 and Zero Audio DuoZa.
> ...




Cool, enjoy, looks like you are going to be flushed with iem's very soon, LOL.
waiting on the Titan myself, in the meantime, really digging the Audeo PFE 232 right now, discontinued, which has potential problems, and sold out at Earphone Solutions (but do seem to come back there periodically). Listed originally $600, Earphone Solutions has had them at half off, think they are up there with my best iems, but haven't had the chance to do a real comparison. Really open, smooth, detailed without etch (the lower models, much cheaper, on sale same site for less than $100, very similar sound sig, not quite as much bass).


----------



## PeterDLai

ericp10 said:


> Now, with that stated, is the K3003 worth it's original $1,300 asking price? Wait! Before I answer that, let me go where I usually don't go with earphones. The K3003 is stunningly beautiful like a fine piece of audio jewelry. And although the body is stainless steel, it doesn't feel heavy in my ears. It's not fatiguing to me at all. The only other audio manufacturer that has its earphones sonics match the physical beauty of their products is Aurisonics. Okay, back to the price question. My answer is no! But I don't think really any TOTL universal iem (or custom) that I've heard is worth over $800 really.  But if you can find it for about $750 brand new, HELL YES it's worth that price!!! I actually owned the SE846 briefly and sent them back. Except for bass, it can't compete with this earphone in refinement and clarity. And again, no hybrid I've heard comes close.


 
  
 Next step, give the DUNU DN-2000J a try (when it's released) and validate tomscy2000's findings. My guess is it will be in the $300-400 range.


----------



## mikaveli06

Question.  I have some beats studio wireles i wear in gym, any suggestion how to get tighter clamping force. Ive seen lots of threads about loosening, but i want the opposite.  Just gently try to bend them and hope plastic doesnt break??  (ps....douzas have been ordered, and i went with the sony a-17 over the dx90.  Had the shures 846 for couple days and unloaded them, i was very dissapointed.  Sure they sound good, great bass, however i honestly enjoyed my tenores and jvc fx850 just as much and for way less cash.  pretty excited for douzas.)


----------



## vlenbo

Eric, after a few hours of burn in ( or more) how do the msr7s sound to you?


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> Question.  I have some beats studio wireles i wear in gym, any suggestion how to get tighter clamping force. Ive seen lots of threads about loosening, but i want the opposite.  Just gently try to bend them and hope plastic doesnt break??  (ps....douzas have been ordered, and i went with the sony a-17 over the dx90.  Had the shures 846 for couple days and unloaded them, i was very dissapointed.  Sure they sound good, great bass, however i honestly enjoyed my tenores and jvc fx850 just as much and for way less cash.  pretty excited for douzas.)




Haven't heard the Sony DAPs, but I'm very much into my PONO, sounds great IMO (you have to be OK with the form factor, some love it, some hate it).


----------



## mikaveli06

The sony is sooo small and i got it used for $200. Only used it bluetooth so far, but that sounds great in gym. Plus got 128gb card so thats 192gb of storage. I cant beleive the tiny size. Will definately hold me over untill geek wave comes out, thats one ill have to hear.


----------



## jant71

mikaveli06 said:


> The sony is sooo small and i got it used for $200. Only used it bluetooth so far, but that sounds great in gym. Plus got 128gb card so thats 192gb of storage. I cant beleive the tiny size. Will definately hold me over untill geek wave comes out, thats one ill have to hear.


 
  
 It is a huge brick!

 Look how it towers over my S639.


----------



## doctorjazz

mikaveli06 said:


> The sony is sooo small and i got it used for $200. Only used it bluetooth so far, but that sounds great in gym. Plus got 128gb card so thats 192gb of storage. I cant beleive the tiny size. Will definately hold me over untill geek wave comes out, thats one ill have to hear.




In that case, you have years of use on it (until the Wave comes out, that is)...(in the same boat...):mad:


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Eric, after a few hours of burn in ( or more) how do the msr7s sound to you?


 
  
  
 MSR7 is very good with good bass and mids. I"m not sure, however, if I like it over the NAD HP50. Both sound very good, but the HP50 is more mid-focused (with good bass and treble). The MSR7 is more balanced. Regardless, the HE-560 is dominating my headphone listening time right now. I'm glad I have he MSR7 though.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Hifiman is a really good set of headphones, but I find it to be picky about electronics driving it. If the amp is underpowered, some harshness in the highs emerges. It is really great sounding, with the right gear!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> MSR7 is very good with good bass and mids. I"m not sure, however, if I like it over the NAD HP50. Both sound very good, but the HP50 is more mid-focused (with good bass and treble). The MSR7 is more balanced. Regardless, the HE-560 is dominating my headphone listening time right now. I'm glad I have he MSR7 though.


 
 That's a pretty good comment, now I understand everything.
  
  
 Glad you didn't say that the msr7 beat the hp50s or vice versa, I would then be persuaded to buy the HP50s, but I cannot do that lol. Thanks for your response, glad you bought the msr7s. I hope you won't feel like selling them anytime soon.


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> That's a pretty good comment, now I understand everything.
> 
> Glad you didn't say that the msr7 beat the hp50s or vice versa, I would then be persuaded to buy the HP50s, but I cannot do that lol. Thanks for your response, glad you bought the msr7s. I hope you won't feel like selling them anytime soon.


 
  
 But he DID say that the HE560's beat the msr7's, so start getting persauded boy!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> But he DID say that the HE560's beat the msr7's, so start getting persauded boy!


 
 And I got caught red handed!!
  
 I didn't want to say that at all, but you definitely read me like a book wayne, lol!
  
 I seriously do want those hifiman headphones, and maybe I'll buy it when I get the money for them.
  
  
 ...when they reach a certain price point..


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> And I got caught red handed!!
> 
> I didn't want to say that at all, but you definitely read me like a book wayne, lol!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear ya brother!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> The Hifiman is a really good set of headphones, but I find it to be picky about electronics driving it. If the amp is underpowered, some harshness in the highs emerges. It is really great sounding, with the right gear!


 
 See, I've only used it with my Schitt Vali tube amp, so I don't know about others. But I think I'm about to purchase a more powerful Schitt amp. It seem to love tube amps.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > The Hifiman is a really good set of headphones, but I find it to be picky about electronics driving it. If the amp is underpowered, some harshness in the highs emerges. It is really great sounding, with the right gear!
> ...




It loves tubes (I use my Ray Samuels HR-2, which is solid state, but RS is supposed to voice for a tube like sound), and it likes POWER. Wimps need not apply.
Really sings when driven well. I originally used my Geek Out 1K, harsh, didn't like it until I hooked it to the RS amp, then, ahhhhhhhhh
May go for a better tube amp, DrBlue raves about the MicroZOTYL, which was out of production, but I think supposed to be back in the spring.


----------



## waynes world

This is the shirt clip from my jvc fdx70's. It is by far my favorite clip, so it gets moved around from iem to iem. Does anyone know where they (or similar ones) can be purchased? What I like about them is that they also "clip" onto the cable firmly, and fit different sized cables. Thanks!
  

  
 Btw, I'm asking in this thread of |joker|'s as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

It looks kinda mean,, if you ask me...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> It looks kinda mean,, if you ask me...


 
  
 Mean, but oh so effective!


----------



## jant71

The FXD70 is old so time to replace it with the middle model from the new line of microdrivers, the FXH20, and you'll get another one 
  Includes a clip to suppress the sound rubbing of code


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> The FXD70 is old so time to replace it with the middle model from the new line of microdrivers, the FXH20, and you'll get another one
> Includes a clip to suppress the sound rubbing of code


 
  
 Thanks jant71. I don't still have my fxd70, but I kept it's clip! The fxh20 clip would do just fine, but I just want the clip dammit!


----------



## jant71

This type is the only other good one sold separately...http://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quality-Plastic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Cable-Cord-Wire-Clip-Nip-Holder-/161250940684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258b4e170c
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-Earphone-Earbud-Cord-Cable-Clip-For-Sony-Active-Style-Sport-Headphone-White-/390621823336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af2e00168


----------



## kjk1281

jant71 said:


> This type is the only other good one sold separately...http://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quality-Plastic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Cable-Cord-Wire-Clip-Nip-Holder-/161250940684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258b4e170c






> high quality Plastic Headphone Headset Earphone Cable Cord Wire Clip *Nip Holder*




h34r:

I'm really hoping something got lost in translation.


----------



## doctorjazz

I told you they were instruments of TORTURE!!!


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> This type is the only other good one sold separately...http://www.ebay.com/itm/high-quality-Plastic-Headphone-Headset-Earphone-Cable-Cord-Wire-Clip-Nip-Holder-/161250940684?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258b4e170c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-Earphone-Earbud-Cord-Cable-Clip-For-Sony-Active-Style-Sport-Headphone-White-/390621823336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af2e00168


 
  
 Thanks again. Funny... this appears to be where you are supposed to put the cable:
  

  
 But in one of the other pictures, the dude appears to not have the cable in that spot:

  
 Maybe though that's the only way it can work when dealing with two cables instead of one.
  
 Anyway, if I can't find the jvc ones, then these might be worth a try. Thanks again!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

vlenbo said:


> And I got caught red handed!!
> 
> I didn't want to say that at all, but you definitely read me like a book wayne, lol!
> 
> ...


 

 t;ry to hear the new hifiman 400i phones. i had the 560 s on tour but ended
 up buying the 400i because it was more musical, more satisfying on more types
 of music.  not as much detail, but you get rewarded in the total gestalt of the sound
 being better and pleasing IMHO...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> See, I've only used it with my Schitt Vali tube amp, so I don't know about others. But I think I'm about to purchase a more powerful Schitt amp. It seem to love tube amps.


 

 hold out for upcoming release of the David Berning MicroZotl reissue....the HiFiMan phones LOVE this tube headphone amp, which has fluid and
 musical sound to it.  it was unavailable after being invented ten years ago or so, and i suggested to David Berning to reissue it due to popularity of
 ]headphones again, and he is doing it.  supposed to be released middle of march, a total sonic delight and master design...


----------



## doctorjazz

DrBlue had mentioned this amp to me previously, so I inquired into it, here's the email with the information, for those who want to know...

Here's the email I got in response to my asking about it being reintroduced...

Mark Schneider
12/24/14

to me
Dear Jack,

Let me update you on our progress for the new (also old) MicroZOTL.

The 1st production run is well underway.  The boards are built and tested.  The new enclosures are being fabricated and will be delivered in early January.  There is still some cabling, assembling and final testing to be done. We expect to be shipping units in March.

The board is identical.  The power supply is now located in a separate enclosure to drop the noise floor even lower than the original unit.  There are now 2 inputs selectable from the front panel.  The volume control is now an Alps, since the original Noble is no longer available (David says it sounds the same).  We also added a set of preamp outputs.  The top is clear, instead of the front, so you can see inside.  The tubes have been upgraded to Russian Tung-sols. The volume control knob is bigger, knurled and heftier.

It really sounds terrific.  We are really happy with how they turned out.

We are waiting until March to open the website and take orders.  We will be able then to ship immediately.  I attached some photos of the board assembly.

Thank you again for your interest and your inspiration to bring the microZOTL back into production.

he's at urbanhifiaudio@gmail.com
Will list for $999


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> DrBlue had mentioned this amp to me previously, so I inquired into it, here's the email with the information, for those who want to know...
> 
> Here's the email I got in response to my asking about it being reintroduced...
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for sharing the information on the re release of the BERNING MICRO-ZOTL tube headphone amp.  i can't wait to hear the new upgraded design.  i use my
 origninal model everyday and its my reference amp for my headphone testing station!!! its liquid, powerful and revealing, and makes me dance in my seat on
 senn 650s, HiFiMan electromagnetics, etc.  pair a really good dac with it and you have reference level digital sound!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Dunno





waynes world said:


> This is the shirt clip from my jvc fdx70's. It is by far my favorite clip, so it gets moved around from iem to iem. Does anyone know where they (or similar ones) can be purchased? What I like about them is that they also "clip" onto the cable firmly, and fit different sized cables. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dunno, look's a little "50 Shades of Gray"


----------



## waynes world

wildcatsare1 said:


> Dunno
> Dunno, look's a little "50 Shades of Gray"


 
  
 It sounds like I should maybe see that movie


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> Dunno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> hold out for upcoming release of the David Berning MicroZotl reissue....the HiFiMan phones LOVE this tube headphone amp, which has fluid and
> musical sound to it.  it was unavailable after being invented ten years ago or so, and i suggested to David Berning to reissue it due to popularity of
> ]headphones again, and he is doing it.  supposed to be released middle of march, a total sonic delight and master design...


----------



## ScottPilgrim

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MK5O7Q/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B006MK5O7Q&linkCode=as2&tag=thehealis-20
  
 any of you guys wanna order these? joker spoke highly of em. seems that the price has dropped... a LOT.
  
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/puresound-clarityone/


----------



## vlenbo

Edit: undergoing some improvements to my channel. I plan to make a good youtube channel forconsumers to be informed on audio products and am adamant about this matter.


----------



## jant71

Anybody tried out the Technica ATH-UN1 yet?? Looking for impressions from anyone who may have tried it in the shops or something. Thanks!!
  
 Even cavemen Any and all impressions welcome.


----------



## Kamakahah

vlenbo said:


> Pardon me for seeming selfish and inconsiderate in this thread, but I finally created my own youtube channel with an ath msr7 review teaser.
> 
> Tech Cave Reviews Channel + Audio Technica MSR7 Re: http://youtu.be/o72pMuASxlQ
> 
> ...




I understand using a gimmicks to set yourself apart, but I just couldn't. 

It was less than 2 minutes, but listening for more than 10 second intervals was impossible for me - It was that annoying. 

Hope it works out for you, but I just can't.


----------



## Koolpep

vlenbo said:


> Pardon me for seeming selfish and inconsiderate in this thread, but I finally created my own youtube channel with an ath msr7 review teaser.
> 
> Tech Cave Reviews Channel + Audio Technica MSR7 Re: http://youtu.be/o72pMuASxlQ
> 
> ...




Ahem, cough cough. Why is there video if you don't show anything? The idea of a caveman reviewing headphones, well it's odd...

I am sure you can come up with something more entertaining.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Anybody tried out the Technica ATH-UN1 yet?? Looking for impressions from anyone who may have tried it in the shops or something. Thanks!!
> 
> Even cavemen Any and all impressions welcome.




I think there ate people from e earphone who already said something about it. I have read that the headphones have some problems with the treble and bass


kamakahah said:


> I understand using a gimmicks to set yourself apart, but I just couldn't.
> 
> It was less than 2 minutes, but listening for more than 10 second intervals was impossible for me - It was that annoying.
> 
> Hope it works out for you, but I just can't.




It's fine, thanks for letting me know. I needed the constructive criticism.


koolpep said:


> Ahem, cough cough. Why is there video if you don't show anything? The idea of a caveman reviewing headphones, well it's odd...
> 
> I am sure you can come up with something more entertaining.




Alright, Ill see what I can do,thank you.


----------



## vlenbo

Edit: I clocked on the wrong button on the forum and accidentally posted this. sorry you guys had to listen to that. Will plan something out. Thanks again


----------



## twister6

As promised, my ATH-MSR7 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-msr7/reviews/12580


----------



## doctorjazz

Nicely done!


----------



## K.T.

doctorjazz said:


> DrBlue had mentioned this amp to me previously, so I inquired into it, here's the email with the information, for those who want to know...
> 
> Here's the email I got in response to my asking about it being reintroduced...
> 
> ...




Holy moly! I got one of these from the first original production run years ago. Still have it. It's a cool amp!

Funny, though. It was really cutting edge at the time. But headphone amps have come a long way since then, and in some ways I find it doesn't measure up sound wise to competitively priced modern offerings. So I wonder if there's any space for improvement, seeing how the re-release will use the same board and circuit topology.

Incidentally, I think David did a really good job speccing and designing around some fairly standard components in the original amp: even though the amp used some pretty run-of-the-mill (read: inexpensive) carbon film resistors and poly coupling caps, the amp had a really good tonal balance and a really snappy, lively sense of pace.

Over the years I experimented with several rounds of revamping with boutique parts; Japanese carbon and tantalum film resistors, fancy audiophile poly film coupling caps, spiffy potentiometers, etc. 

While the tonality improved in many ways, it was never able to maintain the liveliness the original configuration had. I lost the balanced gestalt of the original amp.

So kudos to David in doing a complete design job on the first amp. Hope the re-issue shines!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

k.t. said:


> Holy moly! I got one of these from the first original production run years ago. Still have it. It's a cool amp!
> 
> Funny, though. It was really cutting edge at the time. But headphone amps have come a long way since then, and in some ways I find it doesn't measure up sound wise to competitively priced modern offerings. So I wonder if there's any space for improvement, seeing how the re-release will use the same board and circuit topology.
> 
> ...


 

 THANKS KT for your experiences with the Berning MicroZotl tube headphone amp.  I "rediscovered" mine too about a year ago and found, unmodified, it was really amazing with the
 the sennheiser 650s  and then with HiFiMan electromagnetic.  So, wanting to share this synergy with other HeadFi members i coxntxacxted David Berning to see if it was still available.
 It wasn't, but my inquiry stimulated David enough to look into it and eventually decide to reissue the MicxroZxxotl with some design upgrades.  I look forward to hearing the new version in March
 and hope some of you other experienced Head Fiers will have the opportunity to audition it also. My colleague Ben Zweikel, head of Mojo Audio is superimpressed with the combination of my
 old MicroZotl  with his new direct coupled NOS DAC, and says its the best headphone sound he's ever heard with the 400i phones.  We are going to do some tube rolling soon and see
 if we can elevate the sound even further!


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of a warning on the new Narmoo earphones. I would hold off until you see some initial impressions. To be fair to the Narmoo folk I can't write my thoughts on headfi about them but to be fair to you guys. Hold up and wait for some others to chime in on them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> A bit of a warning on the new Narmoo earphones. I would hold off until you see some initial impressions. To be fair to the Narmoo folk I can't write my thoughts on headfi about them but to be fair to you guys. Hold up and wait for some others to chime in on them.




Oy! I've got both models coming in so hopefully I can give a fair impression of them and how they compare to NarMoo's current models. I actually didn't find the S1 overly bassy, which apparently puts me in the minority. I'm interested to see how they fare against the S1 in that regard.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have had both for the last 2 months. Both of them look nice but the sound. I will let you guys hear them and report. I am gonna stay neutral on this one. I respect the small company that is Narmoo but beyond that I purposely stayed quite on them for a reason. Now that the cat is out of the bag I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> I have had both for the last 2 months. Both of them look nice but the sound. I will let you guys hear them and report. I am gonna stay neutral on this one. I respect the small company that is Narmoo but beyond that I purposely stayed quite on them for a reason. Now that the cat is out of the bag I look forward to your impressions.


 
  
 Interesting Ds! I love and could use that case and was thinking of buying the more neutral W1M but held off. Bought something else I thought would be a safer bet to fill a certain spot in my stable since I have more experience and success with that particular brand. Should have that on Friday or Saturday. Sounds like I made the right choice at that same price point.


----------



## encoreAC

Holy! The Yamaha EPH-100 for 70€ on Amazon Germany: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005LT8BP6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## encoreAC

I am sorry Zero Audio, but I can't resist the Yamaha's for almost half the price of the Duozas


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> I am sorry Zero Audio, but I can't resist the Yamaha's for almost half the price of the Duozas


 

 You know the Duozas are $80 USD on amazon japan. In case you were holding out for a better price


----------



## encoreAC

redjohn456 said:


> You know the Duozas are $80 USD on amazon japan. In case you were holding out for a better price


 
 Too lazy to deal with the whole Tenso identification thing....
  
 edit: also customs.


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Holy! The Yamaha EPH-100 for 70€ on Amazon Germany: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005LT8BP6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


 
 Ensure though, that Yamaha are genuine after you receive. EPH-100 is one of the worst victims of duplicates.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Ensure though, that Yamaha are genuine after you receive. EPH-100 is one of the worst victims of duplicates.


 
 Yeah,I heard about it. It's Amazon, so no worries. I feel these might be the phone I always searched for


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Yeah,I heard about it. It's Amazon, so no worries. I feel these might be the phone I always searched for


 
 Great! Waiting for comparison with Tenore


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Great! Waiting for comparison with Tenore


 
 I am not good at comparisons, but I will try my best then ;D


----------



## encoreAC

Btw guys, any reason why the Fidue A71 hype went completly down? Are the Duozas outright outperforming them or what is the reason for this?


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Btw guys, any reason why the Fidue A71 hype went completly down? Are the Duozas outright outperforming them or what is the reason for this?


 

 Fast moving market unfortunately. Something new coming out pretty often, with similar or sometimes better performance. I think with the CKR resurgence and Duoza, some of the interest in the A71 may have waned. Coupled with the unique ear hook, interest seems to have waned a bit. Too many iems and too little money and time lol


----------



## jant71

Duoza and Titan-1 put the A71 in its place  and they have ergonomics/fit issues. Yesterday's news baby!! A73 is the thing now.
  
 ...and if you say A73??? or what is the A73? etc. you get an F and are banned for one week


----------



## Dany1

encoreac said:


> Btw guys, any reason why the Fidue A71 hype went completly down? Are the Duozas outright outperforming them or what is the reason for this?


 
 Lol yeah,i've been wondering the same. xD


----------



## encoreAC

jant71 said:


> Duoza and Titan-1 put the A71 in its place  and they have ergonomics/fit issues. Yesterday's news baby!! A73 is the thing now.
> 
> ...and if you say A73??? or what is the A73? etc. you get an F and are banned for one week


 
 Damn, the market is a unforgiving and harsh place to be nowadays huh....A73??? jk I know about them, but no hype yet for me personally


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> As promised, my ATH-MSR7 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-msr7/reviews/12580


 

 Great write up twister. I am using my silver cables I bought from lunashops on my pair. The beyer replacement cables you recommended on one of your reviews. Sounds great.


----------



## encoreAC

dany1 said:


> Lol yeah,i've been wondering the same. xD


 
 Yeah I am asking, because I am back to budget hi-fi since I will return my newly purchased Earsonics SM64.
  
 Lessons learned, I don't like the BA sound even though these phones costs 3 or 5 times more than my usual dynamics. 
  
 The worst thing about the BA sound is that the weird decay is making everything sound stiff and unnatural....


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Btw guys, any reason why the Fidue A71 hype went completly down? Are the Duozas outright outperforming them or what is the reason for this?


 
  
 Quote:


jant71 said:


> Duoza and Titan-1 put the A71 in its place  and they have ergonomics/fit issues. Yesterday's news baby!! A73 is the thing now.
> 
> ...and if you say A73??? or what is the A73? etc. you get an F and are banned for one week


 
  
 Just a few random thoughts...
  
 I don't know anything about the A73's, so time for me to get reading up on them!
  
 If you remove the memory wire, the A71's are very ergonomic and fit very nicely.
  
 Even though I haven't heard the Titans, they are so different from the A71's that I'm not sure they would take away from the A71's popularity. If you are a bass-head or quasi-basshead and like warmer/smoother sounding iems, then I think you' be getting the A71's and not the Titans (unless you have a problem like I do and you get both lol).
  
 I still use the A71's daily. Actually, I fall asleep listening to them. When worn over ears (without the memory wire), they actually sit fairly flush in the ears. I love the bass and it lulls me to sleep   But, I can see how some might find the bass to be too much (sometimes it's verging on too much for me).
  
 The Douza's however do rule the roost for me at the moment, and I wouldn't be surprised if some of the A71 hype hasn't been replaced with Douza hype. The A71's are great, but the douza's have a tighter reign on the bass, and overall sound more balanced and refined (I love the tuning and signature).
  
 Ymmv!


----------



## Koolpep

encoreac said:


> Btw guys, any reason why the Fidue A71 hype went completly down? Are the Duozas outright outperforming them or what is the reason for this?




Haha, I have both, will give them a head2head tomorrow.

But yeah, A71 is old news, duoza semi new but about to be replaced with some new train....


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Just a few random thoughts...
> 
> I don't know anything about the A73's, so time for me to get reading up on them!
> 
> ...


 
 I love your random thoughts, they don't seem so random at all, but very insightful!


----------



## encoreAC

koolpep said:


> Haha, I have both, will give them a head2head tomorrow.
> 
> But yeah, A71 is old news, duoza semi new but about to be replaced with some new train....


 
 Yes please 
  
 Aaaand what might the new train be if I may ask?


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> Great write up twister. I am using my silver cables I bought from lunashops on my pair. The beyer replacement cables you recommended on one of your reviews. Sounds great.


 
  
 I totally forgot to try those out.  Thanks for the reminder!  Do you hear a sound improvement with those cables? I'm just guessing they could make low end tighter/crispier while upper mids/treble a bit brighter/harsher by nature of silver-plated cables?
  
 I'm actually been quite fascinated with replacement cables, and lately been trying some mmcx connector IEM cables.  Had a pleasure to test Linum BAX (gives a lot of energy and more clarity to a sound) and Pure Copper OCC (clarity and warmth).  Talking to a few places now to get a Pure Silver loaner cable, heard it improves everything from clarity to details and airiness, but with a hefty price tag 
  
 Glad you enjoyed my MSR7 review.  I also got a review sample of M70x, that write up is coming up next.  As a spoiler, M70x has nothing to do with upgrade to M50x.  It's a completely neutral/analytical pair of redesigned headphones, quite a surprise.


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> Yes please
> 
> Aaaand what might the new train be if I may ask?


 

 Who cares, shortly it will be followed by yet another train


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Who cares, shortly it will be followed by yet another train


 
  
 +1. And so sad that hype trains are so disposable...


----------



## Koolpep

twister6 said:


> Who cares, shortly it will be followed by yet another train




Yes, this....

Don't know yet which one it will be but I can feel one coming.....soon


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Who cares, shortly it will be followed by yet another train


 
 Sometimes...only rarely... we see a train being persistent through all the obstacles of their environment and a true champ will be found.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Just a few random thoughts...
> 
> I don't know anything about the A73's, so time for me to get reading up on them!
> 
> ...


 

 The problem with removing the weird memory wire contraption is that if you have to get it replaced due to problems, the retailer may refuse to honour warranty on the account of alteration to the headphone. Thats the first thing that popped into my mind. Also why I don't like removing the filters from iems (as some specific people like to recommend over and over specially when it comes to the IM50) for the same reason. To each their own however. 
  
 Edit: The IM50 thing wasn't directed at you, hope you got I was trying to say


----------



## mochill

remove filters from all iems


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> remove filters from all iems *if you are a treble-head!*


 
  
 Fixed that for you!


----------



## mochill

Thanks, didn't notice my mistake


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> remove filters from all iems


 

 Including Titan-1??? Tried that yet?


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Yeah,I heard about it. It's Amazon, so no worries. I feel these might be the phone I always searched for


 
  
 I hope you enjoy them, as I did not over time... If you like the Tenore and KC06A, I can't see you liking the EPH-100 all that much but it *is* a matter of personal preference I guess. The treble is of good quality, but too diffuse and way too much bass. They are bassier than the Tenore and T1-E with less linear treble(as in a big dip) reducing treble presence greatly. They are too dark *. *
 I don't feel they are worth more than $75. Though they look nice and are lightweight. They are also uncomfortable to me like the Havi B3... I like the T1-E and Tenore much better tonally, and they are both 2-3 times cheaper on average. I still want to get/hear the Duoza! 
  
 Hope you have better luck though dude!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Including Titan-1??? Tried that yet?:wink_face:




haha....clever


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I hope you enjoy them, as I did not over time... If you like the Tenore and KC06A, I can't see you liking the EPH-100 all that much but it *is* a matter of personal preference I guess. The treble is of good quality, but too diffuse and way too much bass. They are bassier than the Tenore and T1-E with less linear treble(as in a big dip) reducing treble presence greatly. They are too dark *. *
> I don't feel they are worth more than $75. Though they look nice and are lightweight. They are also uncomfortable to me like the Havi B3... I like the T1-E and Tenore much better tonally, and they are both 2-3 times cheaper on average. I still want to get/hear the Duoza!
> 
> Hope you have better luck though dude!!


 
 Hmm, the lack of treble presence is quite worrying. I see what happens when they arrive.
  
 Did you check your on pair if it's a fake or not? http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/3840
 There are a lot of fakes out there apparently.
  
 Thanks for your honest information bro!


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Hmm, the lack of treble presence is quite worrying. I see what happens when they arrive.
> 
> Did you check your on pair if it's a fake or not? http://www.head-fi.org/t/577712/yamaha-eph-100/3840
> There are a lot of fakes out there apparently.
> ...


 
 Mine were definitely not fake. I sold them to my dad last year or so. He EQ'd them to death lol, which I don't do. I got em from Amazon fulfilled by Amazon around $115 or $120. They are not worth that imho let alone $150 retail.
  
 Edit: How they sounded fell in line with Joker's review. I just didn't agree with it. I found them really bassy compared to most people I guess. I actually like to hear treble even though I may be sensitive to it lol. And the treble is more recessed/less present than the Tenore in my opinion.
  
 This is their signature more or less(to a certain degree):
 \
  
 They had some hidden crispness and good refinement/quality in a couple aspects of the sound. But overall they were disappointing to me, and I actually preferred the signature of the SHE3590 to them at the time, so the price justification was not worth it... $10 vs. $115/120


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Mine were definitely not fake. I sold them to my dad last year or so. He EQ'd them to death lol, which I don't do. I got em from Amazon fulfilled by Amazon around $115 or $120. They are not worth that imho let alone $150 retail.
> 
> They had some hidden crispness and good refinement/quality in a couple aspects of the sound. But overall they were disappointing to me, and I actually preferred the signature of the SHE3590 to them at the time, so the price justification was not worth it... $10 vs. $115/120


 
 Okay, I can only hope that they work out better for me then. I can always return them if they turn out to be unsatisfying.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Okay, I can only hope that they work out better for me then. I can always return them if they turn out to be unsatisfying.


 
 Yep, that's the great part. Good on Amazon, lol.
  
 I would certainly give them some time to get adjusted to them. Also, probably wouldn't listen to them right after your KC06A. I foresee darkness haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However their presentation is good with great depth and imaging. Decent soundstage width, not above average though if I remember correctly.


----------



## doctorjazz

Well, haven't heard the A71, but I did compare the Duoza to the A83, like the Duoza better. At less than $100, great buy imo!


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> Yep, that's the great part. Good on Amazon, lol.
> 
> I would certainly give them some time to get adjusted to them. Also, probably wouldn't listen to them right after your KC06A. I foresee darkness haha
> 
> ...


 

  




  
  
 btw buy yourself the Duoza already P


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Well, haven't heard the A71, but I did compare the Duoza to the A83, like the Duoza better. At less than $100, great buy imo!


 

 good call doctor jazz! i have the A71 not the A83 and the Duoza is more musical to that also!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Just a few random thoughts...
> 
> I don't know anything about the A73's, so time for me to get reading up on them!
> 
> ...


 

 having both the Duozas and the A71, both very burned in, i reach for my Duozas all the time, like you do to Wayne!  the soundstage is more robust
 and integrated, and they have that high end quality i call "more musical" they make me move my feet and dance in my seat.  do you dance in your
 sleep? ? curious minds want to know...


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> having both the Duozas and the A71, both very burned in, i reach for my Duozas all the time, like you do to Wayne!  the soundstage is more robust
> and integrated, and they have that high end quality i call "more musical" they make me move my feet and dance in my seat.  *do you dance in your*
> *sleep? ? curious minds want to know...*


 
  
 When listening to the Douza's I'm dancing in my sleep, in my seat, when walking down the street, or even at the gym.. while listening to the beat. Hey, them douza's sweet!


----------



## mrmoto050

Has anyone heard these ? I just picked these up off of Amazon, they are made in Canada and have a patented "Pure processor" to balance out the phase between amp and multi driver design.
 I read a few reviews here, and decided to check them out. Right out of the box they have huge bass and balanced mids with non sibilant highs. (Imho) they sell for $120.00 but I paid $21.00. well worth it so far, time will tell.
 Source X5/E12


----------



## B9Scrambler

mrmoto050 said:


> Has anyone heard these ? I just picked these up off of Amazon, they are made in Canada and have a patented "Pure processor" to balance out the phase between amp and multi driver design.
> I read a few reviews here, and decided to check them out. Right out of the box they have huge bass and balanced mids with non sibilant highs. (Imho) they sell for $120.00 but I paid $21.00.




Yuppers....they're pretty good. Treble can be a bit much though. Joker covered them in his massive thread. Might want to read his impressions  (if you haven't already).


----------



## mrmoto050

b9scrambler said:


> Yuppers....they're pretty good. Treble can be a bit much though. Joker covered them in his massive thread. Might want to read his impressions


 

@B9Scrambler, I did, that's why I bought them. Using the Large tips that came with them, Ilikeum!


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> Has anyone heard these ? I just picked these up off of Amazon, they are made in Canada and have a patented "Pure processor" to balance out the phase between amp and multi driver design.
> I read a few reviews here, and decided to check them out. Right out of the box they have huge bass and balanced mids with non sibilant highs. (Imho) they sell for $120.00 but I paid $21.00. well worth it so far, time will tell.
> Source X5/E12


 
 Wow the reduced price is ridiculous: http://www.amazon.com/ClarityOne-EB-110-Earbuds-Gunmetal/dp/B006MK5O7Q
  
 Zero Audio, your turn.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Wow the reduced price is ridiculous: http://www.amazon.com/ClarityOne-EB-110-Earbuds-Gunmetal/dp/B006MK5O7Q
> 
> Zero Audio, your turn.


 

@encoreAC Too be honest I wasn't expecting much after reading some of the negatives, but I always have to hear for myself and my ears. I am really enjoying these.
 Listening to Genesis Re-Visited live at Hammersmith


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC Too be honest I wasn't expecting much after reading some of the negatives, but I always have to hear for myself and my ears. I am really enjoying these.


 
 Can't go that wrong for 10$ I guess, even better when it actually works out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Do you think they are able to compete with the Sound Soul S-018?


----------



## B9Scrambler

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC
> Too be honest I wasn't expecting much after reading some of the negatives, but I always have to hear for myself and my ears. I am really enjoying these.
> Listening to Genesis Re-Visited live at Hammersmith




So...I just broke these out since I haven't used them in a while. Man, I'm glad you brought them up. Treble isn't nearly as out of control as I remembered. I love good earphones  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Can't go that wrong for 10$ I guess, even better when it actually works out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@encoreAC I will have to pull out my s018' think I'm the only one that thinks they are a little hollow sounding, but I did spend most of the day listening to my U10's by Soundsoul, really like them, I will try and do some listening/comparing.


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC I will have to pull out my s018' think I'm the only one that thinks they are a little hollow sounding, but I did spend most of the day listening to my U10's by Soundsoul, really like them, I will try and do some listening/comparing.


 
 Well, I think people would love to see a short comparison between these since they are similarly priced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sadly I have access to neither of them


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> I totally forgot to try those out.  Thanks for the reminder!  Do you hear a sound improvement with those cables? I'm just guessing they could make low end tighter/crispier while upper mids/treble a bit brighter/harsher by nature of silver-plated cables?
> 
> I'm actually been quite fascinated with replacement cables, and lately been trying some mmcx connector IEM cables.  Had a pleasure to test Linum BAX (gives a lot of energy and more clarity to a sound) and Pure Copper OCC (clarity and warmth).  Talking to a few places now to get a Pure Silver loaner cable, heard it improves everything from clarity to details and airiness, but with a hefty price tag
> 
> Glad you enjoyed my MSR7 review.  I also got a review sample of M70x, that write up is coming up next.  As a spoiler, M70x has nothing to do with upgrade to M50x.  It's a completely neutral/analytical pair of redesigned headphones, quite a surprise.


 

 I do like the cable on the MSR7 a lot. I also bought a pure copper one that changes up the sound a bit. After using this cable and then going back to the stock I can tell the upgraded cable gives even more clarity and detail. I like the fact that this cable to my surprise is 2 meters instead of a short 1.5 meters.  Copper cable adds a touch of warmth and fullness to the sound. I switch em up for a bit of a change.


----------



## waynes world

This one is for @doctorjazz - heard this rather talented guy for the first time on Letterman...


----------



## mrmoto050

b9scrambler said:


> So...I just broke these out since I haven't used them in a while. Man, I'm glad you brought them up. Treble isn't nearly as out of control as I remembered. I love good earphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@B9Scrambler still listening, these are great! Bass and Sub Bass is awesome (imho)


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> This one is for @doctorjazz
> - heard this rather talented guy for the first time on Letterman...




Love it, Wayne, you've got me pegged. Gotta check out some more Kishi Bashi, going to TIDAL.
Thanks


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> btw buy yourself the Duoza already P


 
 #Winning
  
 Your wish is my command... and Wayne's suggestion/post


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> #Winning
> 
> Your wish is my command... and Wayne's suggestion/post




Winning is right... awesome dude! Congrats.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Winning is right... awesome dude! Congrats.


 
 Thanks bro! And thanks to you! Let's celebrate with some finely recorded Overwerk. The soundstage presentation is amazing in this little playlist. ...Possibly through your Duoza or X1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## EISENbricher

Would have grabbed DuoZa before Ap616 but no money left


----------



## Ap616

eisenbricher said:


> Would have grabbed DuoZa before Ap616 but no money left


 
 Aww :/
 I hope you can get you a pair soon too and on the cheap, man!


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Thanks bro! And thanks to you! Let's celebrate with some finely recorded Overwerk. The soundstage presentation is amazing in this little playlist. ...Possibly through your Duoza or X1? :wink_face:  Enjoy!




Cool stuff - enjoyed that! Kinda reminds me of Noisia


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Cool stuff - enjoyed that! Kinda reminds me of Noisia




Glad you enjoyed it! Hmm yeah, I could see that. I haven't heard much Noisia, but it faintly sounds similar to Tommy's Theme now that I think about it. I like that song too...
Cheers!


----------



## EISENbricher

ap616 said:


> Aww :/
> I hope you can get you a pair soon too and on the cheap, man!


 
 Thanks man... post your impressions when you get your pair. I'd appreciate review from someone like you, who is familiar with ZA.
  
 I'll likely get my pair in March/April.


----------



## Ap616

eisenbricher said:


> Thanks man... post your impressions when you get your pair. I'd appreciate review from someone like you, who is familiar with ZA.
> 
> I'll likely get my pair in March/April.




Ok, I'll be sure to post some impressions/comparisons between them and the T1-E & maybe Tenore when I get time. 

I also ordered some M Spiral Dots off of Amazon using a gift card to see what all the buzz is about. Hope they work good on my 2(soon to be 3) iems I mainly use. It says they'll get here sometime in March or April, but hopefully a bit sooner lol.


----------



## EISENbricher

ap616 said:


> Ok, I'll be sure to post some impressions/comparisons between them and the T1-E & maybe Tenore when I get time.
> 
> I also ordered some M Spiral Dots off of Amazon using a gift card to see what all the buzz is about. Hope they work good on my 2(soon to be 3) iems I mainly use. It says they'll get here sometime in March or April, but hopefully a bit sooner lol.


 
 I've also ordered M Spiral dots as well as spinfits to check out the buzz. Cheers.


----------



## slowpickr

eisenbricher said:


> I've also ordered M Spiral dots as well as spinfits to check out the buzz. Cheers.


 
 I'm using large spiral dots on my new Kef M200s, Ostry KC06As and Piston 2.1s I pulled out of retirement.  The dots are working very well with my ears and sound great on all of them.  Worth the price IMHO.


----------



## kahaluu

+1. Great tips for wide bore phones.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

det grado


----------



## EISENbricher

slowpickr said:


> I'm using large spiral dots on my new Kef M200s, Ostry KC06As and Piston 2.1s I pulled out of retirement.  The dots are working very well with my ears and sound great on all of them.  Worth the price IMHO.


I'm only even more excited now haha.


----------



## Dextar

So where is the best place to buy these Duozas? I looked on Amazon JP but they were $120. Are they really worth double the price of the KC06A's?


----------



## DannyBai

Someone is selling the Duoza in the fs forums


----------



## encoreAC

dextar said:


> So where is the best place to buy these Duozas? I looked on Amazon JP but they were $120. Are they really worth double the price of the KC06A's?


 
 They have both distinct different sound-signatures, so it really depends on your preference...like always.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> I've also ordered M Spiral dots as well as spinfits to check out the buzz. Cheers.


 
 Hey, how are you liking the Sound Soul, never read your impressions of them since you got them.


----------



## Dextar

encoreac said:


> They have both distinct different sound-signatures, so it really depends on your preference...like always.


 
 Well I was trying to decide between the KC06A's and the A71's and waynes world suggested these. I don't have a pair of quality IEMs yet, I'm still using the ones that came with my galaxy S3. I don't want them too bright but also I don't want them to be too muddy. Gah, this is frustrating.


----------



## encoreAC

dextar said:


> Well I was trying to decide between the KC06A's and the A71's and waynes world suggested these. I don't have a pair of quality IEMs yet, I'm still using the ones that came with my galaxy S3. I don't want them too bright but also I don't want them to be too muddy. Gah, this is frustrating.


 
 What music are listening to? I feel you will be satisfied by either of them...
 This guide should help you a bit too: http://theheadphonelist.com/earphone-buyers-guide/
  
 I think I already described the KC06A to you in the Fidue A71 thread.


encoreac said:


> The KC06A are great phones, punchy mid bass and good great subbass presence, vocals are clear and natural and the treble response is flat without any peaks and extremely well extended, more than any of my other phones. The decay is generally very fast and snappy. Sound-sig pretty neutral, a bit more on the bright side I feel but still without any hint of sibilance. Truly remarkable phones for the price.
> 
> The biggest downside of them is the 3d imaging though, which is a bit lacking for me. The sound is rather coming like a wall in front of you instead of surrounding you, but this doesn't affect my personal enjoyment significantly in any way.
> 
> edit: also below average isolation.


----------



## waynes world

dextar said:


> So where is the best place to buy these Duozas? I looked on Amazon JP but they were $120. Are they really worth double the price of the KC06A's?


 

  
 They currently are 9944 yen on amazon japan, which is $84US. You would then need to get them shipped though, which works out to about $20 via Tenso, so you're talking about $104US.
  
 Quote:


dextar said:


> Well I was trying to decide between the KC06A's and the A71's *and waynes world suggested these.* I don't have a pair of quality IEMs yet, I'm still using the ones that came with my galaxy S3. I don't want them too bright but also I don't want them to be too muddy. *Gah, this is frustrating.*


 
  
 Yeah, sorry about that! I love both the kc06a's and the a71's, but imo the douza's are the best of the kc06a and a71 worlds, and I feel are the safest suggestion for you and your preferences. And if you do get the douza's off of amazon japan, also get a box of 3 Medium spiral dot tips ($10 US) sent over to Tenso to get consolidated shipped along with the douza's. The spiral dots are perfection with the douzas, and work very well with other iems, so you will end up using all 3 pairs easily. There - I just spent yet more of your money!


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Hey, how are you liking the Sound Soul, never read your impressions of them since you got them.



Oh... Sorry, I should have posted my views on SoundSoul before. But I've been switching between IEMs too much these days I haven't had opportunity to use these over consecutive days. 

I'll try to mention few of my findings though. 
1. Little tough to get a good fit. Short nozzle and wide body means a shallw insert. Longer tips and foam tips solve this issue. I am using tips that came with VJJB K1. They fit perfect and exactly model the Sound to my taste. (more bass and less sibilence). 

 


2. Forward sound with punchy mid bass and rumbling sub bass.
3. Mids are fine. I am not much experienced in this area so all I can say for now that mids are more pronounced compared to tenores. 
4. Trable extension is good. Just a tad spiky for me but I can live with it.
5. Wire seems durable enough but is springy. This is very inconvenient whenever I try walking with these on. 

Overall these are very, very good earphones for price.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Someone is selling the Duoza in the fs forums


 
  
 I couldn't find that just now. I saw one yesterday that I passed along in the Douza thread, and AP616 snagged those ones.


----------



## Ap616

dextar said:


> Well I was trying to decide between the KC06A's and the A71's and waynes world suggested these. I don't have a pair of quality IEMs yet, I'm still using the ones that came with my galaxy S3. I don't want them too bright but also I don't want them to be too muddy. Gah, this is frustrating.




I don't think the A71 will be too "muddy" per say, possibly too bassy for your tastes though. But I have no idea of course. The KC06A is said to be a mixture of warm and bright from different people. And the mids are supposedly a little more recessed than something like the T1-E(but probably close).
The Duoza as far as I know/from my understanding are the more balanced from the two aforementioned. Maybe a bit H'er Q, though preferences are key.
Cheers! 

So much choice, so much indecisiveness...


----------



## Dextar

encoreac said:


> What music are listening to? I feel you will be satisfied by either of them...
> This guide should help you a bit too: http://theheadphonelist.com/earphone-buyers-guide/
> 
> I think I already described the KC06A to you in the Fidue A71 thread.


 
 Yeah you did, I just don't want to drop $67 on the ostrys when I could spend just a bit more and get something that's quite a bit better.


----------



## encoreAC

dextar said:


> Yeah you did, I just don't want to drop $67 on the ostrys when I could spend just a bit more and get something that's quite a bit better.


 
 I am actually getting the Duoza in 2 weeks, you could wait for my comparison until then, I *just *played my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I don't think the Duoza are better tbh, maybe only more suited to your preference. That is why you should tell us more about the music you are listening to and preferred sound-sig.


----------



## Dany1

dextar said:


> Yeah you did, I just don't want to drop $67 on the ostrys when I could spend just a bit more and get something that's quite a bit better.


 
 Dealextreme has them for $59 ... http://www.dx.com/p/ostry-kc06-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-w-earhooks-black-red-343697#.VOYwZfmUeSo
  
 Oh,and you can subscribe to their newsletter and can receive a $3 discount coupon to use on any product.
  
 Just in case if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Actually I am getting the Duoza in 2 weeks,you could wait for my comparison until then, I *just* played my order
> 
> I don't think the Duoza are better tbh, maybe only more suited to your preference. That is why you should tell us more about the music you are listening to and preferred sound-sig.




+1
Nice, I hope the Duoza blow away your Tenores, KC06As, and Yammys


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> +1
> Nice, I hope the Duoza blow away your Tenores, KC06As, and Yammys


 
 I doubt it, I had the Earsonics SM64 and Fidellio x2 the last 2 weeks here and I like my KC06A more :3


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I doubt it, I had the Earsonics SM64 and Fidellio x2 the last 2 weeks here and I like my KC06A more :3




That expensive BA phone doesn't count, man! Where's the dynamic timbre and tonality at when going with BAs? 
But I'm sorry you don't enjoy the fit, size, and stuff of your X2 more :/


----------



## doctorjazz

Can't comment on the KC064, like the Duoza MUCH more than the Tenore (from memory, haven't directly compared). 



encoreac said:


> ap616 said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...




You didn't like the SM64? I like them, but, as I mentioned on that thread, felt they were bass deficient and wound up leaving them sitting after a while. Even tried removing the filters (not recommended, but as I hoped it might improve the bass, and others on the thread had suggested it might, gave it a try. Still find them bass shy, though. Same complaint?


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> That expensive BA phone doesn't count, man! Where's the dynamic timbre and tonality at when going with BAs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No need to be sorry, actually saves me money that I don't appreciate those fancy BA phones and over-ear Headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here we go again cheap budget IEMs!


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> No need to be sorry, actually saves me money that I don't appreciate those fancy BA phones and over-ear Headphones
> 
> Here we go again cheap budget IEMs!



Haha! +1
I only need 1 full-size HP, then give me dynamic iems. But if I have a HP it's gotta be this ultra comfortable MDR-MA900.


----------



## Dextar

dany1 said:


> Dealextreme has them for $59 ... http://www.dx.com/p/ostry-kc06-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-w-earhooks-black-red-343697#.VOYwZfmUeSo
> 
> Oh,and you can subscribe to their newsletter and can receive a $3 discount coupon to use on any product.
> 
> Just in case if anyone wanted to know.


 
  
 Dang, just had to make my decision harder.. I might order these.
  


encoreac said:


> I am actually getting the Duoza in 2 weeks, you could wait for my comparison until then, I *just *played my order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The only type of music I don't listen to is country. I bounce between anything from Monstercat, classical, pop, some RnB/Rap (very little unless it's a popular song), metal, piano... If you were to think about speakers, I'm a person who would rather have two 10" subs for tight bass vs 15" muddy bass subs.
  
 I would wait and I probably should but I listen to music.. a lot while working on homework and I want to treat myself to something nice.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I am actually getting the Duoza in 2 weeks, you could wait for my comparison until then, I *just *played my order


 

  
 Cool that you're getting the Douza's!
  


encoreac said:


> I don't think the Duoza are better tbh, maybe only more suited to your preference. That is why you should tell us more about the music you are listening to and preferred sound-sig.


 
  
 +1000.


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> Can't comment on the KC064, like the Duoza MUCH more than the Tenore (from memory, haven't directly compared).
> You didn't like the SM64? I like them, but, as I mentioned on that thread, felt they were bass deficient and wound up leaving them sitting after a while. Even tried removing the filters (not recommended, but as I hoped it might improve the bass, and others on the thread had suggested it might, gave it a try. Still find them bass shy, though. Same complaint?


 
 It's not the amount of bass, but how they reproduce it.
 I just hate the bass response from BA phones, I had the Shure 420, UM3x, FAD Heaven VI and now the SM64.
  
 The decay of these BA phones, especially when it comes to bass just doesn't feel natural to me. Instead it's rather stiff, very clean, but without depth and fluency.
 This makes me enjoying music much less than I do with my dynamics. I really do appreciate the superior rendition of details and accuracy though.


----------



## encoreAC

dextar said:


> Dang, just had to make my decision harder.. I might order these.
> 
> The only type of music I don't listen to is country. I bounce between anything from Monstercat, classical, pop, some RnB/Rap (very little unless it's a popular song), metal, piano... If you were to think about speakers, I'm a person who would rather have two 10" subs for tight bass vs 15" muddy bass subs.
> 
> I would wait and I probably should but I listen to music.. a lot while working on homework and I want to treat myself to something nice.


 
 I would say that you should get both at this point


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I would say that you should get both at this point


 
  
 Right - or get all three! Or, just get the Douza's


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Right - or get all three! Or, just get the Douza's


 
 I read Dopaminer's response to our beloved Duoza in the CKR thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He could go another level above, to CKR9LDT/10 territory with that money


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> Right - or get all three! Or, just get the Douza's


 

 Or maybe you could try the PureSound Clarity ones, they could go up against the Douzas they are only $12.99 @ Amazon


----------



## waynes world

Btw, Grayson73 pointed this out in the Duoza thread:
  


grayson73 said:


> A lot of people calling then Douza.  It's D*uo*za!


 
  
 Duoza. Duoza. Duoza. Duoza... I'm getting it, but damn that's hard to type lol!


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Btw, Grayson73 pointed this out in the Duoza thread:
> 
> 
> Duoza. Duoza. Duoza. Duoza... I'm getting it, but damn that's hard to type lol!


 
 They should named them gyoza
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
  
  
 Also *Duo*za, becasue it is a *dua*l dynamic driver IEM ;d


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Also *Duo*za, becasue it is a *dua*l dynamic driver IEM ;d


 
  
 Um, that makes sense lol. Since I've been typing it wrong forever, how about D'ohza!


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> They should named them gyoza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*Dua*l dynamic driver from *Z*ero *A*udio - *DuoZA*





  "o" vs "a" just to make it sound better


----------



## mrmoto050

waynes world said:


> Btw, Grayson73 pointed this out in the Duoza thread:
> 
> 
> Duoza. Duoza. Duoza. Duoza... I'm getting it, but damn that's hard to type lol!


 


 Yep, my bad


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> *Dua*l dynamic driver from *Z*ero *A*udio - *DuoZA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, that's some Illuminati stuff right here. Mind blown.


----------



## jant71

So wait, DualZA?? Am I saying it right?


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> Yep, my bad


 
 Sweet, it is yours? You mentioned the PureSound Clarity before, do they really share similar characteristics?
  
  


jant71 said:


> So wait, DualZA?? Am I saying it right?


 
 Almost ;D


----------



## doctorjazz

Took a bit until I realized the Duo and the za actually meant something (does Doppio actually mean something as well?).


----------



## doctorjazz

encoreac said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Can't comment on the KC064, like the Duoza MUCH more than the Tenore (from memory, haven't directly compared).
> ...




Dynamics do give a "bigger", more powerful, 'dynamic' bass than BA's as a general rule, AT does this great!
the mids are often more detailed on ba's though'
Ain't none of them perfect, pick your sound preference.


----------



## jant71

doctorjazz said:


> Took a bit until I realized the Duo and the za actually meant something (does Doppio actually mean something as well?).


 
_doppio_ (ˈdoppjo)  pia, pi, pie
Translations adjective 
(gen) double
(vantaggio) double, twofold
(figurative, persona) deceitful


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Sweet, it is yours? You mentioned the PureSound Clarity before, do they really share similar characteristics? Almost ;D



@encoreAC From what i can recall, the Duoza may have a wider sound stage, but belive (at least for my ears) they are pretty close
Listened to my s-018, still like clarity one.
Edit : did a quick compare to Duoza's they really do seem similar, but it was only a few minutes.


----------



## doctorjazz

jant71 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Took a bit until I realized the Duo and the za actually meant something (does Doppio actually mean something as well?).
> ...




so, they are deceitful headphones???


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got an email from Massdrop, Dunu Titan 1 on the way, according to them. Actually not expecting to do well with these due to form factor, but will report in as ordered!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Just got an email from Massdrop, Dunu Titan 1 on the way, according to them. Actually not expecting to do well with these due to form factor, but will report in as ordered!!!




We'll have to see how we get along as well considering I'm a duoza-head lol


----------



## Dextar

mrmoto050 said:


> Or maybe you could try the PureSound Clarity ones, they could go up against the Douzas they are only $12.99 @ Amazon


 
 They might sound close but do they feel cheap? I understand they were quite a bit more expensive, I'm curious as to why such a drastic price drop.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just heard a Steve Earle cover of this classic Townes Van Zandt tune on TIDAL, being me, have to post it...the cover isn't on Youtube, so posted Townes...


----------



## mrmoto050

dextar said:


> They might sound close but do they feel cheap? I understand they were quite a bit more expensive, I'm curious as to why such a drastic price drop.


 

@Dextar They do not  feel cheap, they are smaller than the Duoza but similar in shape. As far as the price drop, have no clue, that is what they were on Amazon , but the PureSound Site still sells them for $129.00. A similar thing happened to the Soundsoul s-018, they original sold for $60.00+, but they were on Amazon for $ 7.88 (now up to $12.00+ and everyone knows how they sound.


----------



## B9Scrambler

When talking about the ClarityOne, remember that they compared well vs. the JVC T90s. That should give you an idea of what to expect.

In direct comparison to the T90s, the EB110 pump out more engaging bass, but mids and treble extension are comparable. The EB110 aren't as warm, and are quite energetic.

To me they really only fall short in a few areas, those being the lack of strain reliefs and lack of a filter/nozzle mesh. I made my own strain reliefs right off the bat. They also hiss out of certain sources, like my Moto G, but I guess that's expected given they are 8 ohms.


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> my 3570s are well burned in now and sound great! fit is an issue, but they have great bass and dynamics when they are positioned just right.
> not too much detail or finesse, but soundstage is fantastic and definitely worth the money, a new sound for sure! enjoying...


 
  
 Hey drblue, I somehow missed this earlier! I suppose you're right about the lesser detail/finesse, but somehow they still sound rather fantastic to me. Maybe it is that bass, those dynamics and huge soundstage that makes them so pleasing for me. Anyway, not bad for $20!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Hey drblue, I somehow missed this earlier! I suppose you're right about the lesser detail/finesse, but somehow they still sound rather fantastic to me. Maybe it is that bass, those dynamics and huge soundstage that makes them so pleasing for me. Anyway, not bad for $20!


 

 Those are one of the best cheapo earphones I've ever owned.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Those are one of the best cheapo earphones I've ever owned.


 
  
 Cool - I'm glad you're still feeling that way about them Danny 
  
 Hey Dextar, the Elecom 3570's are yet another option for you lol. If you like, you can read about them starting here.


----------



## K.T.

waynes world said:


> Yeah, serious. To me they provide a fully encompassing headphone kinda sound that I'm not familiar with out of an iem. Maybe something like the fx850's does the same thing - I dunno. But as much as I try to discount them because of their price, I can't deny that my ears _really_ dig their sound.
> 
> Anyway, this is where a few of use have gotten them from:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HQY52DS/sr=8-1/qid=1420483231/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1420483231&sr=8-1
> ...




These sound promising. And inexpensive!

Well, I'm interested. I went ahead and ordered a set from the Amazon link above. 

I'm confused, though, because your description suggests the actual product I'll receive is the 3570 (which is the one getting the buzz). But everything in the transaction looks like I just put in an order for the 3580.

Is the Amazon link actually for the 3570?

Thanks!


----------



## waynes world

k.t. said:


> These sound promising. And inexpensive!
> 
> Well, I'm interested. I went ahead and ordered a set from the Amazon link above.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, you'll get the 3570. The picture is of the 3570. The Product Details at the bottom is of the 3570. They just got the listing description wrong. This is what you'll get:
 http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/ehp-ca3570/
  
 Looking forward to your impressions once you get them. Let them burn in for a while first though, and play around with tips. So far I really like them with the stock medium tips.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

doctorjazz said:


> Just heard a Steve Earle cover of this classic Townes Van Zandt tune on TIDAL, being me, have to post it...the cover isn't on Youtube, so posted Townes...




Townes is one of my favorite Texas Singer/Songwriters, the Man had soul.


----------



## twister6

Just posted a full review of ATH-M70x: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m70x-professional-monitor-headphones/reviews/12603


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Just posted a full review of ATH-M70x: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m70x-professional-monitor-headphones/reviews/12603


 
  
 You are a friggin' reviewing machine my friend! I haven't even had a chance to check out your msr7 review yet, and now here's another one. Gotta get reading!


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> Just posted a full review of ATH-M70x: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m70x-professional-monitor-headphones/reviews/12603


 
 Wow this will be very interesting for many people out there. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## Dextar

waynes world said:


> Cool - I'm glad you're still feeling that way about them Danny
> 
> Hey Dextar, the Elecom 3570's are yet another option for you lol. If you like, you can read about them starting here.


 
  
 I'd pull the trigger on these if the delivery time wasn't 1-2 months. =(


----------



## waynes world

dextar said:


> I'd pull the trigger on these if the delivery time wasn't 1-2 months. =(


 
  
 Yeah, I got them in 1 month exactly, so they will only work if you can wait.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dextar said:


> I'd pull the trigger on these if the delivery time wasn't 1-2 months. =(


 

 3570s are a nice iem.  it did take a month for them to arrive from China to US, but worth the wait.
 after prolonged burn in have awesome bass and big soundstage.  not so much detail, but
 bombastic presentation that is excellent for electronic music.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Hey drblue, I somehow missed this earlier! I suppose you're right about the lesser detail/finesse, but somehow they still sound rather fantastic to me. Maybe it is that bass, those dynamics and huge soundstage that makes them so pleasing for me. Anyway, not bad for $20!


 

 NOT BAD AT ALL Wayne!  a fun discovery for sure!  The 3570s by Elecom have a new design and offer a different
 perspective on the item experience that is a worthy adventure!!, especially at their price point!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> so, they are deceitful headphones???


 

 thanks for the entomology of the name of the DUOZAS.  deceitful headphones indeed!
 hiding behind a reasonable price tag, these monsters of the duel dynamic driver sound
 sneak right into your ears and don't want to come out because they keep singing on key
 with rhythm pace and great tone!


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> thanks for the entomology of the name of the DUOZAS.  deceitful headphones indeed!
> hiding behind a reasonable price tag, *these monsters of the duel dynamic driver sound*
> *sneak right into your ears and don't want to come out because they keep singing on key*
> *with rhythm pace and great tone!*


 
  
 Lol! But so true!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Just got an email from Massdrop, Dunu Titan 1 on the way, according to them. Actually not expecting to do well with these due to form factor, but will report in as ordered!!!


 

 Titans might look good as earnings on your lobes, doctorjazz, if you can't get them to fit right!
 hope you can hear them properly cause they sound really great after 200 hour burn in!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^Great news on the Titans, cannot wait to listen to them. I hope the Douzas and Titans don't make my RSMs redundant when I get them in a couple of weeks! 

Listening to a@drjazz recommendation right now on the Douzas, Steve Bernstrin, beautiful!


----------



## ericp10

The most expensive value for the dollar ever (that I've heard)... I'm just saying... Happy listening!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> The most expensive value for the dollar ever (that I've heard)... I'm just saying... Happy listening!




Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from Massdrop, Dunu Titan 1 on the way, according to them. Actually not expecting to do well with these due to form factor, but will report in as ordered!!!
> ...




Going to be hard to fit them in with all the bolts/chains/posts I have going through my ears, LOL



wildcatsare1 said:


> ^Great news on the Titans, cannot wait to listen to them. I hope the Douzas and Titans don't make my RSMs redundant when I get them in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Listening to a@drjazz recommendation right now on the Douzas, Steve Bernstrin, beautiful!




Haven't heard them, but I'm guessing it won't be too much of a problem.....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^These Douzas will fit right in with the bolts and chains, definitely a Frankenstein thing going on!


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got the Titan-1 today, and they are (get ready...), Titan-IC (ba da boom!). Do sound nice out of the box, bass a bit loose highs reticent, kids pretty good, fit much easier than expected. Connected to burn in station for the kazillion hour burn in, more updates to come....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

doctorjazz said:


> Just got the Titan-1 today, and they are (get ready...), Titan-IC (ba da boom!). Do sound nice out of the box, bass a bit loose highs reticent, kids pretty good, fit much easier than expected. Connected to burn in station for the kazillion hour burn in, more updates to come....




Know it's very early, but how do they compare to the Douzas "out of the box"?


----------



## peter123

My Ttitan 1 review is finally up for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/12623


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the Titan-1 today, and they are (get ready...), Titan-IC (ba da boom!). Do sound nice out of the box, bass a bit loose highs reticent, kids pretty good, fit much easier than expected. Connected to burn in station for the kazillion hour burn in, more updates to come....
> ...




Don't have much time now, in transit, Dad/taxi, quick impressions, both nice, wider stage on Titan, lean more to highs, mids more fleshed out on Titans, overall leaning to Duoza, but pretty close, pretty quick evaluation, pretty much unburned in Titan
More later


----------



## mdiogofs

twister6 said:


> Just posted a full review of ATH-M70x: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m70x-professional-monitor-headphones/reviews/12603


 
 There's the ATH-R70x coming soon, with open back. Look interesting, "Audio-Technica’s first pair of professional open-back reference headphones"


----------



## encoreAC

I had the Yamaha EPH-100 for a few hours here today and I really like them so far.
  
 Bass is well-textured and the punch is deep, treble presentation is a little thinner than I am used to, but still with plenty of sparkle. These have a much energetic sound than my Tenore overall. Vocals are less smooth than on my KC06A and slightly recessed depending on your listening volume. Instruments on the other hand are presented upfront and have a nice presence, Sound-stage is pretty big, much superior than to the KC06A. Comfort is nice too. Everything sounds very detailed and clear.
  
 Overall I am very happy with my purchase. I have little complains besides the slightly thin treble presentation. 
  
 @Ap616 :My pair is not dark at all, it's brighter than the Tenore, pretty neutral overall, maybe a little bit warmer than the KC06A. I am convinced you had a defective pair or something since they don't even have a hint of darkness especially compared to the Tenore. Treble is a little bit thin, but not lacking in presence. Great for electronic music!
  
 A superb deal for around 100$ in my eyes.


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> I had the Yamaha EPH-100 for a few hours here today and I really like them so far.
> 
> Bass is well-textured and the punch is deep, treble presentation is a little thinner than I am used to, but still with plenty of sparkle. These have a much energetic sound than my Tenore overall. Vocals are less smooth than on my KC06A and slightly recessed depending on your listening volume. Instruments on the other hand are presented upfront and have a nice presence, Sound-stage is pretty big, much superior than to the KC06A. Comfort is nice too. Everything sounds very detailed and clear.
> 
> ...




Good to see you own EPH100 now. Let's see if they change their sound after burn in and how they compare to Tenores after that.


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Good to see you own EPH100 now. Let's see if they change their sound after burn in and how they compare to Tenores after that.


 
 Yes, I am listening to them the whole day now


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> I had the Yamaha EPH-100 for a few hours here today and I really like them so far.
> 
> Bass is well-textured and the punch is deep, treble presentation is a little thinner than I am used to, but still with plenty of sparkle. These have a much energetic sound than my Tenore overall. Vocals are less smooth than on my KC06A and slightly recessed depending on your listening volume. Instruments on the other hand are presented upfront and have a nice presence, Sound-stage is pretty big, much superior than to the KC06A. Comfort is nice too. Everything sounds very detailed and clear.
> 
> ...


 
 I think what I said gave you an expectation bias towards future perception. Like I said the mids & treble on them are quality and refined, but not very present with that big bass there imho. If I eq'd down the bass a lot the mids-highs were a bit more present.  However, they are kinda thin and recessed/not as present in comparison to the rest of the FR. That's why I perceived them as dark.
 Over time they conflicted my tastes and I found other signatures better/more likable for cheaper. I also don't like the fit of microdiver nozzles I now know. They bother my ear canals pretty quickly and become uncomfortable. The EPH-100 and HA-FXD80. KEF M200 would be another example that probably wouldn't fit me. I know that now...
  
 Exact music and volume preferences play a big role in perception like Currawong reminds.
  
 The separation, imaging, and 3D like soundstage are great on them; they are also nicely, solidly built and lightweight. Glad you like them for that stuff as well. But I still don't think mine were defective I bought mine straight through Amazon for more than yours, which is reputable. What does the logo/brand name on the back look like on yours, man?
  
 This is close in line with how I heard them. That FR is not my sig preference. I like more mids and treble than at least, though I am treble sensitive. The recession around 4K and 10/11K can be noticed they lacked sparkle imo. The small peak around 8K is because of the nonlinearity. That can cause people to perceive them as having some brightness. But not to my ears; it came off differently.
 And mine had black decals on them like the majority and looked like Lachlan's and Joker's pair too. So they must be legit. Ones that have etched decals or other variations are the fakes from my understanding and what you posted the other day that I read.


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Picky picky picky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When are you getting the duoza's? It'll be interesting to find out what you think of them.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Picky picky picky!
> 
> When are you getting the Duoza's? It'll be interesting to find out what you think of them.



What..? Duoza? Oh, you mean these


----------



## Inks

nice also, if you can please try a vent mod on those, cover the hole with tape and then place a pinhole on the tape. This may make the bass tighter


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> I think what I said gave you an expectation bias towards future perception. Like I said the mids & treble on them are quality and refined, but not very present with that big bass there imho. If I eq'd down the bass a lot the mids-highs were a bit more present.  However, they are kinda thin and recessed/not as present in comparison to the rest of the FR. That's why I perceived them as dark.
> Over time they conflicted my tastes and I found other signatures better/more likable for cheaper. I also don't like the fit of microdiver nozzles I now know. They bother my ear canals pretty quickly and become uncomfortable. The EPH-100 and HA-FXD80. KEF M200 would be another example that probably wouldn't fit me. I know that now...
> 
> Exact music and volume preferences play a big role in perception like Currawong reminds.
> ...


 
 Awesome response! I have no clue about graphs, at least they have plenty of sparkle to me. The EPH100 are more open and clear sounding to the imo dark sounding Tenore. My pair actually has lots of treble and bass isn't overpowering stuff at all.
  
 You may have a defect even though they were legit, we know very well from the Tenore how micro-driver IEMs can sound very different from pair to pair ...or we just hear these very differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I listened to them with the Chillstep playlist from Spotify.
 I feel they especially shine with these:


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> What..? Duoza? Oh, you mean these


 
 Wow fantastic! I will compare the EPH100 to the Duoza when they arrive, so we can have a clear comparison between our different perceptions.
  
 BTW how do they sound?!?


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Awesome response! I have no clue about graphs, at least they have plenty of sparkle to me. The EPH100 are more open and clear sounding to the imo dark sounding Tenore. My pair actually has lots of treble and bass isn't overpowering stuff at all.
> 
> You may have a defect even though they were legit, we know very well from the Tenore how micro-driver IEMs can sound very different from pair to pair ...or we just hear these very differently :rolleyes:
> I listened to them with the Chillstep playlist from Spotify.
> I feel they especially shine with these:




I know very little about graphs actually. I am not a graph expert and don't claim to be. But I feel the FR can be a helpful guide at times.

The Tenore are definitely smooth in the treble, but I think there is probably a little peak in the upper mids/lower treble that makes itself know in certain songs.. and upper treble which accentuates microdetails. But the Tenore has less bass than EPH-100 from memory, which makes for better balance.

Possibly, I don't think Yamaha has had any cases of bad QC but I may be wrong. Just fakes from my understanding. Tenore had QC problems, and it was discovered to have bass variations in amount of decibels. Thanks to test purchases by James444 and Luisdent and others. There were also a very few cases of varying treble unless hearing, fit, and volume&music preference were the cause. There really are so many variable. Like ear & ear canal shape, volume, music, insertion depth even with the same iems.

Thanks for the songs man! I'll give em' a listen 

I usually don't like chillstep as much as Dubstep and EDM, but quite a few songs can knock it out of the park for the genre to me  I should probably rearrange my music preferences in my profile a bit, haha. However, my favorite chillstep song ever is probably this over the years:

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=iKob8Eewovc[/VIDEO]


----------



## Ap616

Edit: Also, these two are good for Chillstep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The second one is a good iem presentation test track imo.


----------



## waynes world

inks said:


> nice also, if you can please try a vent mod on those, cover the hole with tape and then place a pinhole on the tape. This may make the bass tighter


 
  
 So, the winky face means you're joking, right? (which would make sense, as the duoza bass is pretty tight imo)


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Wow fantastic! I will compare the EPH100 to the Duoza when they arrive, so we can have a clear comparison between our different perceptions.


 

  
 +1. Will be very interesting to see both of your perceptions. And remember, the one who wins is the one who thinks the duoza's rock (also remember that everybody likes a winner!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
 Quote:


> BTW how do they sound?!?


 
  
 +1 again. What's taking him so long lol?


----------



## Ap616

encoreac said:


> Wow fantastic! I will compare the EPH100 to the Duoza when they arrive, so we can have a clear comparison between our different perceptions.
> 
> BTW how do they sound?!?


 
  
 They sound pretty great out of the box!.. but I think I may have been spoiled by Tenore and T1-E which are fantastic for the price. Not quite as big of a SQ gap as I was expecting. These however are top-notch for the $90 I got 'em for. Imo a must purchase if the fit will work. They are very fun. And I've had no problems like I thought I wouldn't since the nozzle is similar to Tenore. These are HQ and sound better out of the box than the A71 & without the annoying fit. They actually stay in better than the Tenore as well but are a _little _less comfortable. 
 If I had to give a sum up, my very first impression of sound was... They sound like the bass of the T1-E that surpassed the Tenores bass to me(very HQ, good balance of sub vs. mid controlled, full extension, impactful like the TTPOD), mids of the Tenore turned up a bit brighter and more detailed, and highs that are noticeably more present and detailed than either the Tenore or T1-E. Akin to some brighter iem that I don't have a reference for, since I've found I like smoother sigs like the Sony MDR-MA900, TTPOD T1-E, and ZA Tenore. Oh I've got it, not quite as bright as the JVC HA-FXD80(which has scooped out mids & is a cold dynamic iem), similar to Havi B3's highs in presence, but of course with more warmth throughout the entire FR.
  
 It almost sounds surprisingly v-shaped a bit. Because the Tenore sounds a bit smoother/flatter(slightly L) and T1-E is L-shaped to me with some upper-mid emphasis in there somewhere. These are all first impressions of course, and they might need some burn-in. But I wonder if these are what the KC06/A sounds like in the highs... Idk. The highs in those might be more bright&thin than these.
  
 Edit: I'm actually liking the extra treble energy offered by these if anybody was unsure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause the bass is still there and lower mids warmth too just how I like it. The mids can be a bit more prone to sibilance than the T1-E or Tenore I noticed right away. But not going over the line. Hmm, I must be sensitive lolol. Anyway a very, very solid iem. I can see the buzz for it and am glad it was the only remaining one I was interested in. No more purchases for me, at least for a while. I need to sell some stuff. And will keep these 3 iems, SHE3590, and my awesome Sony headphones for sure.


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


>




  
 I haven't listened to them all yet, but that one is really good.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> I haven't listened to them all yet, but that one is really good.


 
 Glad you like it! If I remember right, I think Uncle H20 uses it as a test track too. Could've been someone else though...


----------



## encoreAC

ap616 said:


> They sound pretty great out of the box!.. but I think I may have been spoiled by Tenore and T1-E which are fantastic for the price. Not quite as big of a SQ gap as I was expecting. These however are top-notch for the $90 I got 'em for. Imo a must purchase if the fit will work. They are very fun. And I've had no problems like I thought I wouldn't since the nozzle is similar to Tenore. These are HQ and sound better out of the box than the A71 & without the annoying fit. They actually stay in better than the Tenore as well but are a _little _less comfortable.
> If I had to give a sum up, my very first impression of sound was... They sound like the bass of the T1-E that surpassed the Tenores bass to me(very HQ, good balance of sub vs. mid controlled, full extension, impactful like the TTPOD), mids of the Tenore turned up a bit brighter and more detailed, and highs that are noticeably more present and detailed than either the Tenore or T1-E. Akin to some brighter iem that I don't have a reference for, since I've found I like smoother sigs like the Sony MDR-MA900, TTPOD T1-E, and ZA Tenore. Oh I've got it, not quite as bright as the JVC HA-FXD80(which has scooped out mids & is a cold dynamic iem), similar to Havi B3's highs in presence, but of course with more warmth throughout the entire FR.
> 
> It almost sounds surprisingly v-shaped a bit. Because the Tenore sounds a bit smoother/flatter(slightly L) and T1-E is L-shaped to me with some upper-mid emphasis in there somewhere. These are all first impressions of course, and they might need some burn-in. But I wonder if these are what the KC06/A sounds like in the highs... Idk. The highs in those might be more bright&thin than these.
> ...


 
 Some treble energy is awesome, makes the music more exciting, I can hardly go back after being accustomed to the KC06A treble. My biggest worry about the Duoza is that they might be too smooth and thus boring sounding. We will see lalala....
  
 Thanks for your impressions!


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great out of the box impressions! You will for sure notice more improvement with them after approx 50 hours of burn in. And for sure try some different tips. If you can find some spiral dots or other medium-wide bore tips (UE900, TF10), they work wonders with the duoza's. I'm _really_ happy with the spiral dot + duoza combo.
  
 P.s. I bet that after a while, you will be hearing a much more significant gap between them and the tenores.
  
 Anyway, great stuff!


----------



## kahaluu

+1. The Spiral Dot + Duoza is a perfect combination. The best out of all the tips I tried.


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Great out of the box impressions! You will for sure notice more improvement with them after approx 50 hours of burn in. And for sure try some different tips. If you can find some spiral dots or other medium-wide bore tips (UE900, TF10), they work wonders with the duoza's. I'm _really_ happy with the spiral dot + duoza combo.
> 
> P.s. I bet that after a while, you will be hearing a much more significant gap between them and the tenores.
> 
> Anyway, great stuff!




Thanks man! Yeah, they seem like they would change with burn-in, but I don't know many hours Subguy and Mikaveli06 put on them... Yeah, nearly first thing I tried; wish I could but I tried the T1-E tips & Auvio tips and neither of them fit. My spiral dots are en-route from Amazon US from Japan. It says I won't get them until mid-March or April but I hope sooner  But hey, they were free with my gift card  Cheers!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Great out of the box impressions! You will for sure notice more improvement with them after approx 50 hours of burn in. And for sure try some different tips. If you can find some spiral dots or other medium-wide bore tips (UE900, TF10), they work wonders with the duoza's. I'm _really_ happy with the spiral dot + duoza combo.
> 
> P.s. I bet that after a while, you will be hearing a much more significant gap between them and the tenores.
> 
> Anyway, great stuff!


 

 +1


----------



## doctorjazz

Duoza is much better sounding than Tenore IMO.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Duoza is much better sounding than Tenore IMO.


 
  
  
 X2


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Duoza is much better sounding than Tenore IMO.
> ...



At first I thought you were talking about the Philips X2 and I was so confused... 

I may have already asked this question, but what IEMs would you guys recommend for the gym or running? I've been looking at the KEF M200s because I have heard good tjings and because of the ear guides I feel like they would stay in the ear well. Any recommendationa for under $100? My FX850 is my go to IEM, but I wouldn't want to work out with them! X)


----------



## ericp10

So, I own the K3003, which I think is quite good (especially if you can find it in the $700 range). And now I own the JH Audio Astell&Kern Angie, which I think is phenomenal and blows every universal IEM I've heard out of the water (including the SE846 and the more expensive 1Plus2). 
  
 But guess what I took to work with me this morning?  You are correct if you guessed the Duoza. IMO the Duoza is the best under $100 universal I've heard thus far. And it's also possesses one of the most pleasing sound signatures, period, out of all of the universals I've heard. To my ears it's that good. Happy listening.


----------



## EISENbricher

ericp10 said:


> So, I own the K3003, which I think is quite good (especially if you can find it in the $700 range). And now I own the JH Audio Astell&Kern Angie, which I think is phenomenal and blows every universal IEM I've heard out of the water (including the SE846 and the more expensive 1Plus2).
> 
> But guess what I took to work with me this morning?  You are correct if you guessed the Duoza. IMO the Duoza is the best under $100 universal I've heard thus far. And it's also possesses one of the most pleasing sound signatures, period, out of all of the universals I've heard. To my ears it's that good. Happy listening.




Wow it sounds very exciting when duoza gets approval from people like you, who also carry the best audio gear. Thanks a lot for you opinion


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> Wow it sounds very exciting when duoza gets approval from people like you, who also carry the best audio gear. Thanks a lot for you opinion


 
 Didn't you place an order on them already?


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > doctorjazz said:
> ...




I'd recommend (going a bit out on a limb here), the Audeo PFE's are really nice, were discontinued, are on sale with code AU50 for $40. Have optional filters to change sound, but need to be purchased separately. Haven't listened to mine for a while (got the 232, listen to those quite a bit, really nice), have ear guides (I believe, at least the higher models do), very light, comfortable, would seem to be very good for running or gym (I have a "sweat allergy", no gym, doctor's orders  ). Not expensive at the sale price, going wild for these on the Deals Discussion thread.
http://www.earphonesolutions.com/audeo-perfect-bass-microphone.html


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> I'd recommend (going a bit out on a limb here), the Audeo PFE's are really nice, were discontinued, are on sale with code AU50 for $40. Have optional filters to change sound, but need to be purchased separately. Haven't listened to mine for a while (got the 232, listen to those quite a bit, really nice), have ear guides (I believe, at least the higher models do), very light, comfortable, would seem to be very good for running or gym (I have a "sweat allergy", no gym, doctor's orders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't forget to mention the great ear-tips


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > ericp10 said:
> ...



I'll look into them Doc. Thanks!


----------



## EISENbricher

encoreac said:


> Didn't you place an order on them already?


 
 I'm set on these 100%, see my signature. Into a financial crunch though : ( 
 All I can do for now is to buy some KZ stuff lol...  Will get DuoZa on my b'day as a gift for myself


----------



## doctorjazz

eisenbricher said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you place an order on them already?
> ...



and a nice birthday gift it will be!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> and a nice birthday gift it will be!!!!


 

 +1


----------



## K.T.

7s cameron said:


> I may have already asked this question, but what IEMs would you guys recommend for the gym or running? I've been looking at the KEF M200s because I have heard good tjings and because of the ear guides I feel like they would stay in the ear well. Any recommendationa for under $100? My FX850 is my go to IEM, but I wouldn't want to work out with them! X)


 
  
 Although the KEF M200 sound great, I'd not recommend them for running. Yes, they do have a very stiff and solid ear guide, but those ear guides are a problem for maintaining a good seal in this case.
  
 It's because the nozzles on the M200 are quite large, very wide diameter. The result is that the equally large silicone tips don't seat very deeply inside your ear canal. When the IEMs are jostled, you will lose the seal.
  
 A more pliable ear hook might help somewhat in this regard - there's less influence of the ear guide on moving the IEM around and breaking the seal. But I find these are so stiff that they will dislodge the silicone tip if there's torque or any sort of moderate force applied to just about any part of the ear guide. And, of course, once that seal is broken, you have to press the tip back into your ear again to regain the seal - over and over again if you're running. 
  
 This is so much of a problem for me that I find I can only use these when I'm sitting fairly still.
  
 It might work differently for you, but this is my take on the M200 for active use.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yes the KEF200s would be a bad choice for running or the gym.  do not stay put. and small movements
 dislodge their sonic accuracy.  nice if sitting down and still, however. so good for meditation class
  
 You might consider the zero audio products, they have great sound, solid insertion seal and
 are sturdy.  Tenores are well loved and less than 50$, and Singulos have deep seal and
 great great soundstage, and Doppios are the the talk of Head-Fi discoverers right now and have wonderful
 live sound. former available on amazon for good prices now, latter on eBay, check out ace of bicycles  vendor,
 he is reliable and fast.


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> I may have already asked this question, but what IEMs would you guys recommend for the gym or running? I've been looking at the KEF M200s because I have heard good tjings and because of the ear guides I feel like they would stay in the ear well. Any recommendationa for under $100? My FX850 is my go to IEM, but I wouldn't want to work out with them! X)


 
  
 I agree with other posters sentiments re m200.
  
 If they isolated better, I'd probably recommend the kc06 or kc06a's (depending on preference). They are light, small, flush, sound really great, can be worn over ear or down, and don't cost too much. I use mine when biking where I don't want complete isolation, but I don't use them at the gym where they don't isolate enough for me (which is too bad). Other than that though, they are great.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes the KEF200s would be a bad choice for running or the gym.  do not stay put. and small movements
> dislodge their sonic accuracy.  nice if sitting down and still, however. so good for meditation class
> 
> You might consider the zero audio products, they have great sound, solid insertion seal and
> ...




Excellent recommendations, I would add the Duoza, also a great value.


----------



## waynes world

wildcatsare1 said:


> Excellent recommendations, I would add the Duoza, also a great value.


 
  
 It's possibly that drblue meant duoza when he said doppios. Regardless, I agree about the duoza's for sure. I'm not sure how well they would work for jogging since they stick out a just a weeee bit, but having said that, they are light and they stay in the ears very well, so might be fine. As far as the gym is concerned, I didn't think I'd use them there due to their bling factor. But they sound so good (and isolate well enough) that I have been using them at the gym and and enjoying the attention that my ear-bling is bringing me lol


----------



## Wildcatsare1

waynes world said:


> It's possibly that drblue meant duoza when he said doppios. Regardless, I agree about the duoza's for sure. I'm not sure how well they would work for jogging since they stick out a just a weeee bit, but having said that, they are light and they stay in the ears very well, so might be fine. As far as the gym is concerned, I didn't think I'd use them there due to their bling factor. But they sound so good (and isolate well enough) that I have been using them at the gym and and enjoying the attention that my ear-bling is bringing me lol




I look a bit like Frankenstein with them on in the gym, but with the triple flanges they isolate pretty well.


----------



## waynes world

wildcatsare1 said:


> I look a bit like Frankenstein with them on in the gym, but with the triple flanges they isolate pretty well.


 
  
 You look like Frankenstein at the gym, and I just look blingtastic lol. But, we both are greatly enjoying our tunes while there!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ Unfortunately, I don't really need the Duozas to look like Frankenstein, or so my Wife tells me.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I'm considering the DuoZa and Titans the most right now as per Eric's recommendation. Hmm... Which one to choose?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ Titan=Yin, Duoza=Yang, both excellent, with the Titans emphasis on the upper mids and treble, the Duoza are almost opposites, both have fantastic sound stages, my 2 cents.


----------



## ericp10

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^ Titan=Yin, Duoza=Yang, both excellent, with the Titans emphasis on the upper mids and treble, the Duoza are almost opposites, both have fantastic sound stages, my 2 cents.


----------



## Ap616

If you like a warmer, full-bodied, and pretty balanced signature that still has great detail and is pretty crisp up top. Go for the Duoza! It's a fantastic, fun iem especially at its price.

I haven't heard the Titan... But if you want a bit colder/brighter, very detailed take on a dynamic driver sound then go with the Titan. Supposed to have good bass response as well.

Both are supposed to be great. Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^ Titan=Yin, Duoza=Yang, both excellent, with the Titans emphasis on the upper mids and treble, the Duoza are almost opposites, both have fantastic sound stages, my 2 cents.


 
  
 I'm a bit shocked by the Titan1's to be honest. Yes, they have more emphasis on the upper mids and treble, _but_ they are _not_ making my ears bleed like I feared they would. And the bass is friggin' kick ass. The overall sound is very energetic, engaging and all encompassing. Pretty darned fantastic I must say.
  
 And yes, duoza is the yang. Very different. Smoother and more balanced sounding, and equally as awesome.
  
 A normal person could easily call it a day in this game by having both of them methinks.


----------



## EISENbricher

waynes world said:


> I'm a bit shocked by the Titan1's to be honest. Yes, they have more emphasis on the upper mids and treble, _but_ they are _not_ making my ears bleed like I feared they would. And the bass is friggin' kick ass. The overall sound is very energetic, engaging and all encompassing. Pretty darned fantastic I must say.
> 
> And yes, duoza is the yang. Very different. Smoother and more balanced sounding, and equally as awesome.
> 
> A normal person could easily call it a day in this game by having both of them methinks.


 
 When you say Yin and Yang it makes me think that the Yang _lacks _something that Yin has and vice versa. Rather than thinking positively this terminology makes me go into cons. I guess I'm a negative person lol.


----------



## waynes world

eisenbricher said:


> When you say Yin and Yang it makes me think that the Yang _lacks _something that Yin has and vice versa. Rather than thinking positively this terminology makes me go into cons. I guess I'm a negative person lol.




To me neither one has any negatives - they are simply very different. I am very happy that they sound so different, and yet both still sound so awesome to me.


----------



## EISENbricher

waynes world said:


> To me neither one has any negatives - they are simply very different. I am very happy that they sound so different, and yet both still sound so awesome to me.


 
 That's cool to know : )


----------



## doctorjazz

I like them both, but, when I reach for one to stick in my ears, I go for the Duoza. Ymmv, of course


----------



## rickdohc

waynes world said:


> I'm a bit shocked by the Titan1's to be honest. Yes, they have more emphasis on the upper mids and treble, _but_ they are _not_ making my ears bleed like I feared they would. And the bass is friggin' kick ass. The overall sound is very energetic, engaging and all encompassing. Pretty darned fantastic I must say.
> 
> And yes, duoza is the yang. Very different. Smoother and more balanced sounding, and equally as awesome.
> 
> A normal person could easily call it a day in this game by having both of them methinks.


 
  
 Could you compare the Titans versus Ostrys?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


 

 +1 TITAN 1 and DUOZAS


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I like them both, but, when I reach for one to stick in my ears, I go for the Duoza. Ymmv, of course


 
  
 Time will tell for me (after burn in and after new toy syndrome has diminished).
  


rickdohc said:


> Could you compare the Titans versus Ostrys?


 
  
 I will (although it may have to wait a few days).
  
 Edit: This is the Titan1 marketing blurb that is on the box:
  


> DUNU TITAN1 in ear monitor utilizes the top of the line dynamic transducer with nano class titanium diaphragm. Different from the typical dynamic transducer, it is capable of perfect transient response while retains a nature yet energetic sound - with clear and delicate layering, thick and powerful bass response as well as amazing treble clarity that combined to recreate the impressive ‘live’ feeling of the music recording.
> 
> The titanium diaphragm has great sonic clarity and transparency, is able to handle high power without distortion and evenly spreads the energy across its surface. Its exceptional fine crafting restores the power and speed back into the instruments presentation with both force and precision to achieve an excellent sound quality. By combining the characteristics of fast transient response similar to balanced armature and the power of dynamic transducer, titanium diaphragm transducer is able to outperform both. That’s TITAN1’s advantage.


 
  
 Normally I would just say "yeah, whatever", but in this case, it's true. It's a thing to behold hearing highs like that (with bass like that) when listening to trance.


----------



## rickdohc




----------



## waynes world

rickdohc said:


>


 
  
 Lol! "potentially going", or "gone already"?


----------



## rickdohc

Gone..............................LMUE..... you are a bad influence in my life................ and i keep asking you for help..............


----------



## waynes world

rickdohc said:


> Gone..............................LMUE..... you are a bad influence in my life................ and i keep asking you for help..............


 
  
 Right - the 18% deal at lmue. Glad you caught that (or not lol!).
  
 Sorry! Seems like you're gonna have to go on hiatus from headfi again sometime soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 Btw, one additional thing I really like about the titan1's is how they fit. They fit completely inside of the tragus and antitragus, and as a consequence, they simply do not fall out. (and yet they are quite comfortable).
  
 Edit: but the duoza's are more comfy for long term listening.


----------



## rickdohc

yeap!  after i get my VS5D and Titan! ... its game over for me for a few months.


----------



## waynes world

rickdohc said:


> yeap!  after i get my VS5D and Titan! ... its game over for me for a few months.


 
  
 I just hope you get out of here before the kc07 drops


----------



## drbluenewmexico

rickdohc said:


> yeap!  after i get my VS5D and Titan! ... its game over for me for a few months.


 

 do you know about the REVEREND BILLY and the CHURCH OF STOP SHOPPING?  he's not our out of NYC
 holds court at Burning Man. his main prayer is STEP AWAY FROM THE SHOPPING CART....and make space
 for the LIGHT between you and the OBJECT OF YOUR LUST.....etc


----------



## ericp10

https://www.facebook.com/thinksoundheadphones/posts/10153035162100395?comment_id=10153035268225395&offset=0&total_comments=1


----------



## encoreAC

Wow the Duoza are huuuge.


----------



## doctorjazz

Huge and spikey, hence the Frankenstein jokes, huge sound as well, though!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Huge and spikey, hence the Frankenstein jokes, huge sound as well, though!


 

 we be the FRANKENMEN!  should start a thread of pix with DUOZAS and monster makeup!
 and BASS AWARE bra holster, quite an audio costume!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Huge and spikey, hence the Frankenstein jokes, huge sound as well, though!
> ...




Halloween in February! Let's go!

reminds me of this (posted before, but may be the best song ever written, have to repost when I get the chance...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Halloween in February! Let's go!
> 
> reminds me of this (posted before, but may be the best song ever written, have to repost when I get the chance...)


 
 yes one of the most terrible songs ever posted! really really horrible on good headphones too! truly
 a reference video also! reminds me of the film SEAN OF THE DEAD....


----------



## mochill

ericp10 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/thinksoundheadphones/posts/10153035162100395?comment_id=10153035268225395&offset=0&total_comments=1


 
 crazy price


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> crazy price


 
  
  
 The original Rain is selling on Amazon for $35 now.


----------



## mochill

I'm very excited about the dn2000j


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> I'm very excited about the dn2000j


 
  
 Is it out yet?


----------



## mochill

out in march ...very excited for sure , if you get it you should compare it to the k3003


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> out in march ...very excited for sure , if you get it you should compare it to the k3003


----------



## ericp10

I don't have it in my possession because it's on tour, but you would absolutely love the Rock Jaw Kommand (wood and metal dynamic/BA hybrid with three interchangeable filters), mochill.


----------



## encoreAC

Soo I had the Duoza for a several hours now and I can definitely say that I like them very much! 
  
 But since they so huge, I will mainly use them at home since I am kinda self-conscious about not appearing as Frankenstein in public ;D


----------



## EISENbricher

*dances in the duoza madness*

Congrats encore for getting duoza, btw.


----------



## ericp10

encoreac said:


> Soo I had the Duoza for a several hours now and I can definitely say that I like them very much!
> 
> But since they so huge, I will mainly use them at home since I am kinda self-conscious about not appearing as Frankenstein in public ;D


----------



## encoreAC

eisenbricher said:


> *dances in the duoza madness*
> 
> Congrats encore for getting duoza, btw.


 
 Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the biggest difference between the Duoza and my other phones(KC06A/Tenore/Yamaha EPH-100) is that they sound much more spacious and present the music less upfront. Definitely great, natural sounding phones!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed! And congrats!
  


encoreac said:


> Soo I had the Duoza for a several hours now and I can definitely say that I like them very much!
> 
> But since they so huge, I will mainly use them at home since I am kinda self-conscious about not appearing as Frankenstein in public ;D


 
  
 Yeah, I thought that I'd never wear them outside either. But they sound so great, you'll eventually bring da bling out there lol.


----------



## waynes world

After 36 hours of burn in, the titan1's still don't suck.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> After 36 hours of burn in, the titan1's still don't suck.


 

 LOL as about as good an endorsement gets   How are you liking them?  Looking forward to your full impressions


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> LOL as about as good an endorsement gets   How are you liking them?  Looking forward to your full impressions


 
  
 I'll try to provide more useful impressions later after more burn in and after I have recovered somewhat from new toy syndrome. But a good sign is that I am enjoying them so much that I am not feeling the need to switch over to the duoza's. I know that the duoza's will be there for me, sounding as awesome as ever, when I need them. But the titan1's are very engaging and exciting to listen to, and I'm very happy to be re-experiencing my tunes with them (and this is before the prescribed 200 hours of burn in and without much in the way of tip rolling). So yes, I'm liking them!


----------



## Dsnuts

Sounds like your enjoying them Titan 1s Wayne. They are not too tip dependent but you know what I use. Titan 1s and Duoza's for me so far this year both get the nod for best bang for the dollar iems
  
 About to try out my Titan 1s for a round of Diablo 3. See how they fare in gaming.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Sounds like your enjoying them Titan 1s Wayne. They are not too tip dependent but you know what I use. Titan 1s and Duoza's for me so far this year both get the nod for best bang for the dollar iems
> 
> About to try out my Titan 1s for a round of Diablo 3. See how they fare in gaming.




Titan 1 ordered. Now waiting for a good deal on the DuoZA. And I thought I could resist since @waynes world took the plunge for the DuoZA before me. Haha, how wrong am I. Looking forward to receiving mine and when the the DuoZA becomes more easily accessible.


----------



## K.T.

leo888 said:


> Titan 1 ordered. Now waiting for a good deal on the DuoZA. And I thought I could resist since @waynes world took the plunge for the DuoZA before me. Haha, how wrong am I. Looking forward to receiving mine and when the the DuoZA becomes more easily accessible.




I hear you. I'm waiting for a good deal on the DouZas, too. They really sound like the type of signature I'd enjoy.

Boy, a lot of action in the affordable Chinese IEM sector. This is good for us end users!


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Titan 1s are excellent iems. The way music dances across their generous soundscape is unmatched by anything I've heard previously. I actually found the isolation to be half decent as well. Well worth the money imo.


----------



## waynes world

leo888 said:


> Titan 1 ordered. Now waiting for a good deal on the DuoZA. And I thought I could resist since @waynes world took the plunge for the DuoZA before me. Haha, how wrong am I. Looking forward to receiving mine and when the the DuoZA becomes more easily accessible.


 
  
 I must be a bit of a freak, because I love the sig of the duoza and the sig of the titan1's, and yet they are completely different. There are a couple of people on the duoza thread who think that the highs can be too much. Maybe it's in the higher regions than my ears can't even pick up, because the duoza highs to me are not anywhere close to being anything but great. So who knows. But the good news is that you might be able to snag a pair from the for sale forum for a good price sometime soon..
  


b9scrambler said:


> The Titan 1s are excellent iems. The way music dances across their generous soundscape is unmatched by anything I've heard previously. I actually found the isolation to be half decent as well. Well worth the money imo.


 
  
 Yes they are. I was truly worried that the titan1 highs would be too much for me. But instead I'm blown away by the titan1's bass (awesome), and blown away by their highs (which are quite forward like the bass, but which I am finding not to be fatiguing and instead simply amazing). The detail and transients and soundstage and layering makes for one cool "soundscape" for sure. For trance and electronic music they really excel. Because the mids are a bit further back in the mix, I suppose that for a mid-head they might not be optimal, but that's why you gotta have more than one iem/headphones lol. Anyway, I've become a titan1 beleiber 
  
 Edit: Oh, and I find the isolation to be okay as well - at least way better than I thought it was going to be. In fact, I used them at the gym today. I figured that the isolation would simply not be good enough, but it was fine, and once that amazing bass surrounded by cortex, I was thinking "these just might be more than fine for this". Then I noticed that because they stay in the ears so well, they weren't popping out like all of my other iems would do when I was grimacing doing my 500lb (ha ha) bench presses. And they are not very noticeable in the ears. And the cable is great. Hmm, I'm thinking that they might be getting quite a bit of use out of me


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^+1 on Duoza and Titan love, the Titans were a bit hot and light, but between burn in and the Complys they are now beautiful, fast and detailed! The Duozas sound a bit sedate now, read a few posts about them being hot, really don't hear that at all. Both are excellent IEMs!


----------



## mochill

a million plus on titan1


----------



## waynes world

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^+1 on Duoza and Titan love, the Titans were a bit hot and light, but between burn in and the Complys they are now beautiful, fast and detailed! The Duozas sound a bit sedate now, read a few posts about them being hot, really don't hear that at all. Both are excellent IEMs!


 
  
 Lol... the duoza's do sound a bit sedate when switching from the titan1's. But I'm pretty sure that once my ears get re-accustomed to the duoza's, their more balanced refined glory will present itself yet again!
  


mochill said:


> a million plus on titan1


 
  
 I bet that is even _without_ having to remove the filter!


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Sounds like your enjoying them Titan 1s Wayne. They are not too tip dependent but you know what I use. Titan 1s and Duoza's for me so far this year both get the nod for best bang for the dollar iems
> 
> About to try out my Titan 1s for a round of Diablo 3. See how they fare in gaming.


 
  
 Hey Ds, I think I know which tips you're using, but please confirm. Thanks!
  
 Dammit - I'm listening to the below at around the half way mark with the Titan1's off of the "ridiculously good for the price Kogan" mp3 player, and trying not to pee myself about how good it's sounding lol:
 https://soundcloud.com/john00fleming/4-global-trance-grooves-10


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't always tip roll, but when I do I prefer spiral dot tips.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I don't always tip roll, but when I do I prefer spiral dot tips.




Perfect! For some reason I haven't even tried my favorite tips on the titan1's yet. Can they sound even better? Gotta get with the program!


----------



## Dsnuts

The provided tips all sound pretty good actually but since I have 4 boxes of them, I throw them on everything.
  
 You guys notice they have what looks like Sony hybrids in the package? I don't think they are knock offs either. They seem to be the real deal. I wonder if that is kinda dangerous to do. Don't know if I would mess with Sony. 
 I like those larger tire like tips. Those are kinda unique and sound great but are not as comfy in the ear as I would like. Spiral dots are just as wide but are much more comfy in the ear.


----------



## mochill

Lol , only with 77hrs on it


----------



## Dsnuts

A little tid bit about the sound design of the Titan 1s. This design has been done before or at least tried before I should say.
  
 These here.
  


 The Panasonic HJE450s.  Panasonic did some unique venting on these dish earphones to try n separate the 3 regions of sound.. But ultimately ended up sounding disjointed and unrefined. I bought a pair of these a long time ago and ended up selling them. These were supposed to sound like the Titan 1s or at least they tried.


----------



## Leo888

@K.T. Do post if you come across a good deal.

@waynes world, thanks for the thoughts. Makes me more impatience with wait for the Titan 1.

@Dsnut, thanks for the insight regarding the tips. Just received my 2nd box of spiral dots. Working well for me with some of my iems. 

And thanks to all who have shared your thoughts. Very much appreciated. 

Also, would very much like to read some comparison between the Heaven V (missed a pretty good deal due to a flu I had) , Titan 1 and DuoZA. Please kindly share some thoughts if anyone happens to own all 3 of them.


----------



## doctorjazz

I happen to own all 3 (I know, bad case of Audiopholia Nervosa), already did a quick comparison of Titan and Duoza (though it would seem some to rolling for the Titan us in order), too late now, beauty sleep time (no snide comments!), try to get to it over the next few days. (Can't do it from memory right now, too many toys since the FADs)


----------



## doctorjazz

Have I mentioned the Pono kicks some serious butt?


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> I happen to own all 3 (I know, bad case of Audiopholia Nervosa), already did a quick comparison of Titan and Duoza (though it would seem some to rolling for the Titan us in order), too late now, beauty sleep time (no snide comments!), try to get to it over the next few days. (Can't do it from memory right now, too many toys since the FADs)




Thanks doctorjazz. Will keep an eye for your comparison.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

dsnuts said:


> The provided tips all sound pretty good actually but since I have 4 boxes of them, I throw them on everything.
> 
> You guys notice they have what looks like Sony hybrids in the package? I don't think they are knock offs either. They seem to be the real deal. I wonder if that is kinda dangerous to do. Don't know if I would mess with Sony.
> 
> I like those larger tire like tips. Those are kinda unique and sound great but are not as comfy in the ear as I would like. Spiral dots are just as wide but are much more comfy in the ear.


 
 Wait, so *those* are what the Sony hybrids look like? I never knew, to be honest. However, this isn't the first time I've seen eartips that look like tham -- Brainwavz had cheaper-feeling versions of these colour-coded eartips on the S0, IIRC.
  
 And yeah, I really like the tire-like eartips (I like to call them the doughnuts). Just a tiny bit too large for my ears, but fits great with some eartips. ...Not so great with the Titan 1, though, what with its sibilance.


----------



## B9Scrambler

waynes world said:


> Yes they are. I was truly worried that the *titan1 highs would be too much for me*. But instead I'm blown away by the titan1's bass (awesome), and blown away by their highs (which are quite forward like the bass, but which I am finding not to be fatiguing and instead simply amazing). The detail and transients and soundstage and layering makes for one cool "soundscape" for sure. For trance and electronic music they really excel. Because the mids are a bit further back in the mix, I suppose that for a mid-head they might not be optimal, but that's why you gotta have more than one iem/headphones lol. Anyway, I've become a titan1 beleiber
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I find the isolation to be okay as well - at least way better than I thought it was going to be. In fact, I used them at the gym today. I figured that the isolation would simply not be good enough, but it was fine, and once that amazing bass surrounded by cortex, I was thinking "these just might be more than fine for this". Then I noticed that because they stay in the ears so well, they weren't popping out like all of my other iems would do when I was grimacing doing my 500lb (ha ha) bench presses. And they are not very noticeable in the ears. And the cable is great. Hmm, I'm thinking that they might be getting quite a bit of use out of me


 

 I was also worried about the highs, but nope....they're great. I do find them a bit thin sounding, but not nearly as much as something like the JVC HA-FRD60. That's about the only thing I can fault them for, even though I really don't even think of it as a negative.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

b9scrambler said:


> I was also worried about the highs, but nope....they're great. I do find them a bit thin sounding, but not nearly as much as something like the JVC HA-FRD60. That's about the only thing I can fault them for, even though I really don't even think of it as a negative.


 


Seal and burn in are important for both highs and bass. Tried triple flanges, sounded good, added Comply TX200 and they are now sublime.


----------



## doctorjazz

leo888 said:


> @K.T. Do post if you come across a good deal.
> 
> @waynes world, thanks for the thoughts. Makes me more impatience with wait for the Titan 1.
> 
> ...




OK, quick preliminary reply. I'm in the end stages of renovating, painting the house, stuff gets moved here, back, around, so, I couldn't find the Titan 1 tonight to do the 3 way. But, don't actually think it matters all that much, the Duoza and the Titan1, are both good headphones, with differences in what they emphasize. Pulled out my Heaven V, haven't listened to them in a while (bad case of new toy syndrome). Played some hi rez files from my Pono, Grateful Dead American Beauty (Box of Rain and Friend of the Devil), Hi Rez The Band, from the self Titled album (Jemimah Surrenders), then, for a change of pace, Miles Davis Bitches Brew (Pharaoh's Dance). Know what? It took very little listening to get a feel of the differences between the Duoza and the FAD. The FAD has more detail, while it manages to keep all the detail organized and musical, doesn't throw a lot of disjointed instruments out there for you to put together into music. It's got a clearer, wider soundstage, better handle on the instrument texture, better silence between instruments, It really pulls you in, the Miles is riveting. Now, if I started with the Duoza, it sounds fine, even like it, but put in the FAD afterwards, no comparison. Those layers of gauze reviewers are fond of referring to can really be heard to disappear when the FAD is playing (or, if you like audiophile cliches, how about cleaning a dusty window, or opening it so you see the outside with no barrier)! I can do the same for the Titan1 when I turn it up, but I'm quite sure I'll get the same result. This is not really a put down of the Duoza...it's a bit like asking, "I love my Honda Civic, how does it compare to the Lexus". But, if you can get a Heaven V for about the same money as the Titan or Duoza, it's a no brainer!!!! (the Duoza may have a bit more bass in volume, but FAD has more control, tuneful bass. FAD also seems to be a bit more microphonic).
OK, that's the minute review/comparison.
Minute's up...


----------



## doctorjazz

If you like AT bass, FAD probably not for you, BA bass. Saw an ad for them about $170, seems like they sold for more a while back. These Are REALLY good, imo. Did I mevti the nice cymbal attack, texture? Ok, ttfn.


----------



## kova4a

Don't know if people are still interested in vsonic with all the new gear but there have been few announcement. First VSD2/S (~ $32) supposedly coming out March 18th on a special event where whoever buys one can get a Vsonic 16 anniversary edition (the same housing as vsonic gr06 but with new tuning). Also, an upcoming gr07 Extreme Edition, which should have the same packaging a looks like gr07 but with a new color and supposedly sound exactly like the upcoming flagship VSD9 but at a lower price - it seem that the price will be around $400. I didn't quite get whether there will be 2 versions 50 and 200 ohm with the latter costing about 800 bucks or that the VSD9 in comparison will cost $800. Don't quote me on the pricing as the quoted price in euro seems to be 50 and 200 euro respectively, so who knows? Also some weird info about what might be a vsonic ciem tuned to the customer's liking launched the second half of the year. Still no ETA on VSD7 and VSD9's actual release but


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> OK, quick preliminary reply. I'm in the end stages of renovating, painting the house, stuff gets moved here, back, around, so, I couldn't find the Titan 1 tonight to do the 3 way. But, don't actually think it matters all that much, the Duoza and the Titan1, are both good headphones, with differences in what they emphasize. Pulled out my Heaven V, haven't listened to them in a while (bad case of new toy syndrome). Played some hi rez files from my Pono, Grateful Dead American Beauty (Box of Rain and Friend of the Devil), Hi Rez The Band, from the self Titled album (Jemimah Surrenders), then, for a change of pace, Miles Davis Bitches Brew (Pharaoh's Dance). Know what? It took very little listening to get a feel of the differences between the Duoza and the FAD. The FAD has more detail, while it manages to keep all the detail organized and musical, doesn't throw a lot of disjointed instruments out there for you to put together into music. It's got a clearer, wider soundstage, better handle on the instrument texture, better silence between instruments, It really pulls you in, the Miles is riveting. Now, if I started with the Duoza, it sounds fine, even like it, but put in the FAD afterwards, no comparison. Those layers of gauze reviewers are fond of referring to can really be heard to disappear when the FAD is playing (or, if you like audiophile cliches, how about cleaning a dusty window, or opening it so you see the outside with no barrier)! I can do the same for the Titan1 when I turn it up, but I'm quite sure I'll get the same result. This is not really a put down of the Duoza...it's a bit like asking, "I love my Honda Civic, how does it compare to the Lexus". But, if you can get a Heaven V for about the same money as the Titan or Duoza, it's a no brainer!!!! (the Duoza may have a bit more bass in volume, but FAD has more control, tuneful bass. FAD also seems to be a bit more microphonic).
> OK, that's the minute review/comparison.
> Minute's up...


 
  
@doctorjazz
  
 Thanks for taking the time to do this comparison. Very much appreciated. Sounds good to me from your description and will most definitely pick up the Heaven V soon as it's on my mind for some time now. 
  
 Have just received my Titan 1 few hours back and it's on the burn right now. Based on the brief listen, I'm assuming it will be very different in sound signature to the V. Have read that the DuoZA are the opposite in ss to the Titan 1 so can I assume that the V have a ss in between the 2. Just a guess so correct if I'm wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## mochill

kova4a said:


> Don't know if people are still interested in vsonic with all the new gear but there have been few announcement. First VSD2/S (~ $32) supposedly coming out March 18th on a special event where whoever buys one can get a Vsonic 16 anniversary edition (the same housing as vsonic gr06 but with new tuning). Also, an upcoming gr07 Extreme Edition, which should have the same packaging a looks like gr07 but with a new color and supposedly sound exactly like the upcoming flagship VSD9 but at a lower price - it seem that the price will be around $400. I didn't quite get whether there will be 2 versions 50 and 200 ohm with the latter costing about 800 bucks or that the VSD9 in comparison will cost $800. Don't quote me on the pricing as the quoted price in euro seems to be 50 and 200 euro respectively, so who knows? Also some weird info about what might be a vsonic ciem tuned to the customer's liking launched the second half of the year. Still no ETA on VSD7 and VSD9's actual release but


 
 where where, want them and where can they be purchased


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to find the Titans again to review, but found them to be more high freq oriented, think tips are very important, can ameliate some of those high end nasties if you're sensitive to that kind of thing. Duoza more mid and bass centric. FAD is just a different animal than the Duoza, as I had mentioned. It manages to be both more detailed and open, while still maintaining a coherence and musicality that is really engaging. Often you get more perceived detail with emphasized highs, but the highs are detailed BUT smooth. The sense of space and soundstage are really excellent, and bass is detailed, but, as I mentioned, BA bass, not as strong as the Duoza or AT phones, but didn't feel like there was a deficiency (hate not having enough bass to drive rhythmic music, everything else can be fabulous, but if that is missing, I won't like the headphones). I found them on Amazon for somewhere in the mid $200's, and a use pair, if still available, for $160 (the regular version, not the one with the old looking finish). Some are obsessed with FAD, and I can see why.
Generally, with the confusion/moving stuff that is going on in my house, I'll find them at some point (usually when looking for something else that has disappeared), and I can give more impressions, not from memory, hopefully.


----------



## RedJohn456

kova4a said:


> Don't know if people are still interested in vsonic with all the new gear but there have been few announcement. First VSD2/S (~ $32) supposedly coming out March 18th on a special event where whoever buys one can get a Vsonic 16 anniversary edition (the same housing as vsonic gr06 but with new tuning). Also, an upcoming gr07 Extreme Edition, which should have the same packaging a looks like gr07 but with a new color and supposedly sound exactly like the upcoming flagship VSD9 but at a lower price - it seem that the price will be around $400. I didn't quite get whether there will be 2 versions 50 and 200 ohm with the latter costing about 800 bucks or that the VSD9 in comparison will cost $800. Don't quote me on the pricing as the quoted price in euro seems to be 50 and 200 euro respectively, so who knows? Also some weird info about what might be a vsonic ciem tuned to the customer's liking launched the second half of the year. Still no ETA on VSD7 and VSD9's actual release but


 

 Hmm spending that much money on a V-Sonic Product is quite risky, given their propensity to not last that long and being plagued by qc issues in the past. Here is to hoping that they learned a thing or two about that. 
  
 PS IMO ofc


----------



## mochill

looking at gr07ex


----------



## kova4a

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm spending that much money on a V-Sonic Product is quite risky, given their propensity to not last that long and being plagued by qc issues in the past. Here is to hoping that they learned a thing or two about that.
> 
> PS IMO ofc


 
 Well, I've had pretty much all vsonic models and personally haven't had issue with any of them, so can't complain but YMMV. Especially with their entry level models as I don't really expect premium feel and build quality from something that costs 40 bucks. And given their track record in the sound department and the price to performance ratio it would be interesting to see what they've done that they think warrants the premium price. Especially that gr07 extreme edition, which apparently will be filling the spot between the VSD7 and the flagman VSD9. Also, the production will be *extreme*ly limited with like 10 units per month for the overseas market


----------



## RedJohn456

kova4a said:


> Well, I've had pretty much all vsonic models and personally haven't had issue with any of them, so can't complain but YMMV. Especially with their entry level models as I don't really expect premium feel and build quality from something that costs 40 bucks. And given their track record in the sound department and the price to performance ratio it would be interesting to see what they've done that they think warrants the premium price. Especially that gr07 extreme edition, which apparently will be filling the spot between the VSD7 and the flagman VSD9. Also, the production will be *extreme*ly limited with like 10 units per month for the overseas market


 

 10 units? Damn thats nuts. But yes with my first VSD3 I have had one problem or another. And plenty of reports of GR07 failing on this board and on the headphone subreddit. I have nothing against the company, but I am only stating what I am observing. Willing to give them the benefit of the doubt so lets see.


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Have to find the Titans again to review, but found them to be more high freq oriented, think tips are very important, can ameliate some of those high end nasties if you're sensitive to that kind of thing. Duoza more mid and bass centric. FAD is just a different animal than the Duoza, as I had mentioned. It manages to be both more detailed and open, while still maintaining a coherence and musicality that is really engaging. Often you get more perceived detail with emphasized highs, but the highs are detailed BUT smooth. The sense of space and soundstage are really excellent, and bass is detailed, but, as I mentioned, BA bass, not as strong as the Duoza or AT phones, but didn't feel like there was a deficiency (hate not having enough bass to drive rhythmic music, everything else can be fabulous, but if that is missing, I won't like the headphones). I found them on Amazon for somewhere in the mid $200's, and a use pair, if still available, for $160 (the regular version, not the one with the old looking finish). Some are obsessed with FAD, and I can see why.
> Generally, with the confusion/moving stuff that is going on in my house, I'll find them at some point (usually when looking for something else that has disappeared), and I can give more impressions, not from memory, hopefully.




That cements my thoughts for the FAD. Will get them soon. In the meantime, I look forward to your Titan 1 comparison. Thanks again.


----------



## encoreAC

My thoughts on the Duoza, Yamaha EPH 100, Ostry KC06A and the Tenore.
  
*Bass: *
Tenore: Punchy, lots of subbass, a little bit of bloat overall, these are not bass-light (only after long hours of burn-in though).
Yamaha EPH 100: Strong punchy bass, heavy bass, bloat is similar to the Tenore, less than the Duoza, more than the KC06A
KC06A: Snappy, fast, strong punchy Bass, zero bloat, maybe a little bit too fast.
Duoza: Big, plenty of bass quantity,  subbass sounds more bloated than the other 3 phones, 
  
_My preference: Yamaha EPH100 > KC06A > Tenore > Duoza_
  
*Vocals/mid range:*
Tenore: Nice mid-range presence, vocal sound warm with quite an bit of body.
Yamaha EPH100: Slightly recessed, especially noticeable when listening with lower volumes, Vocals do not stand out, but still sound very good. Requires higher volume for really enjoyable vocals.
KC06A: Thick and lush, but at same time a more colder presentation than the other 3, presence is good, vocals have lots of energy
Duoza: natural sounding vocals, a bit warmness. a little bit of "veil" due to bass bloat.
  
_My preference: KC06A > Duoza > Yamaha EPH 100 > Tenore_
  
*Treble:*
Tenore; Treble roll-off, weak treble extension is noticeable, makes it more mid focused
Yamaha EPH 100: Good extension, smoothed out, can be rather thin though, sparkle is existent
KC06A: Superb extension(!), plenty of sparkle, yet smooth sounding due to lack of annoying peaks., lots of details.
Duoza: Good extension, sparkle is existent, treble is clearly present, not completely smooth, some harshness depending on fit and tips
  
_My preference: KC06A > Duoza > __Yamaha EPH100 > Tenore_
  
*Soundstage/ way of presentation:*
Tenore: Good, above average sound-stage, 
Yamaha EPH 100: 3d sound-stage, great depth and width. Experience is similar as if you are in the middle of a medium-sized room.
KC06A: Upfront, in your face like presentation, very wide, but no depth. Music is coming like a wall from a big stage in front of you instead of surrounding
Duoza: These sound very airy(!). Leaving lots of space between you and the music. The most noticeable characteristic of these phones imo. Feels like a big hall compared to the room-like experience on the other phones. Can be valued as both good or bad by preference and music.
  
_My preference: Yamaha EPH 100 ~ Duoza, depending on music and mood > KC06A > Tenore_
  
*Fit / Isolation / comfort / build quality*
Tenore: Deep insertion, good isolation, good comfort, okay build quality, cable looks fragile, but my pair has no issues even after months of heavy use
Yamaha EPH 100: Deep insertion, great isolation, great comfort, Build quality looks fine.
KC06A: Shallow insertion, average isolation with good tip, excellent build quality(!), these are build like a tank
Duoza: Shallow insertion, good isolation, great comfort, build quality looks fine, same cable as on the Tenore, but better strain relief afaik.
  
*Final ratings and comments:*
  
Tenore: 8.2/10: smooth and solid pair of phones, lack of sparkle and treble extension making me switch to other phones.
Yamaha EPH100: 8.8/10: Best soundstage, lack of clarity with lower volumes, bass heavy.
KC06A: 8.8/10: most clear sounding, fun yet detailed sound, snappy decay. Treble extension is superb. Sound-stage is lacking depth, could be bothering depending on the music.
Duoza: 8.7/10: Airy sounding phones. Bass bloat could shy away people. neutral sounding vocals with big bass and overall rather tame treble
  
 Ratings of my other phones in comparison:
  
 Havi B3 p1: 7.7/10 - too thin, flat sounding for my taste, bass is rather weak too.
 Sidy DGS 100: 7/10 - bass is bloated, recessed mids and highs
 Sidy DM3: 5/10 - underwhelming
 Pistons: 6.5/10 - Unspectacular V-sig
  
 edit: some changes on the Duoza.


----------



## MuZo2

How does Duoza deal with fast paced music or complex passages?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

encoreac said:


> My thoughts on the Duoza, Yamaha EPH 100, Ostry KC06A and the Tenore.
> 
> *Bass: *
> Tenore: Punchy, lots of subbass, a little bit of bloat overall, these are not bass-light (only after long hours of burn-in though).
> ...


 

 so EncoreAC, you  like the EH 100s best of all???


----------



## EISENbricher

Very good comparison, Encore. Keep up the good work.


----------



## encoreAC

drbluenewmexico said:


> so EncoreAC, you  like the EH 100s best of all???


 
 I edited a little bit at the end to summarize their characteristics, and no, as my ratings are displaying, I equally like the EPH100 and KC06A, with the Duoza falling slightly behind them. But each of them have strengths and weaknesses, that is why I put a ranking on each category and depending on how much you weight these factors you might prefer one or another.
  
 One day I want strong bass and 3d sound-stage: EPH100
 or another day I prefer an clear, upfront sound: KC06A
 Sometimes I want to listen to something big, bassy and airy sounding: Duoza


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> My thoughts on the Duoza, Yamaha EPH 100, Ostry KC06A and the Tenore.
> 
> *Bass: *
> Tenore: Punchy, lots of subbass, a little bit of bloat overall, these are not bass-light (only after long hours of burn-in though).
> ...


 
@encoreAC great work in comparing these phones, just curious what tips were you using?


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC great work in comparing these phones, just curious what tips were you using?


 
 Thank you! I am using Sony MH1 tips on the Tenore, Stock tips on the Yamaha, Stock tips, medium bore without the filter on the KC06A and medium bore sturdy Sidy tips on the Duoza.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Thank you! I am using Sony MH1 tips on the Tenore, Stock tips on the Yamaha, Stock tips, medium bore without the filter on the KC06A and medium bore sturdy Sidy tips on the Duoza.


 
@encoreAC I put some Wide Bore silicone tips on my Duoza's and it tamed the bass and opened up the highs


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC I put some Wide Bore silicone tips on my Duoza's and it tamed the bass and opened up the highs


 
 I am gonna try this out when I get home, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

encoreac said:


> I am gonna try this out when I get home, thanks for the advice!





Comply TX200's cleaned the bass up significantly plus, really extended and smoothed out the treble.


----------



## encoreAC

wildcatsare1 said:


> Comply TX200's cleaned the bass up significantly plus, really extended and smoothed out the treble.


 
 I was never a fan of foam tips as it always muffled the sound for me. Treble is also already quite smooth I think.


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> My thoughts on the Duoza, Yamaha EPH 100, Ostry KC06A and the Tenore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Great!
  
 I only have the KC06A, Tenores and Pistons and i am hearing exactly what you have described,  IMO The KC06 sounds better than the Tenores,  BUT the Tenores are only $40 bucks so i give a lot of credit to ZA.  The bass on the Ostrys is fast,  its not overwhelming, its like almost the perfect quantity (for me),  Bass is present but it hits hard when its needed.  I love how trumpets and Sax's sound on the Ostrys. 
  
 The Pistons dont compete with the Ostrys or Tenores in nothing,  waaayy V shaped and a lot od details and instruments are way to far back,  they are no way in the same category of the Tenores and Ostrys, they sound like a $20 iem to me, nothing special nor stellar.  I am not sure if i am using the right description, but the mids on the Pistons sound "hollow", like theres is a "hole" in those frecuencies and i describe it has "recesed"
  
 IMO the SoundSoul S18 is much better than the Pistons.
  
  
 I am not sure wich one i like more, the Tenores or the VS3D, so for now its a draw.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I felt the top end was a little bright and hollow without the Complys, plus the bass improved dramatically. I preferred them to any of the stock tips or the Triple Flanges, my opinion only though.


----------



## encoreAC

wildcatsare1 said:


> I felt the top end was a little bright and hollow without the Complys, plus the bass improved dramatically. I preferred them to any of the stock tips or the Triple Flanges, my opinion only though.


 
 I also had this the first few hours with the stock tips. The Sidy tips are actually already giving me a big improvement in bass and treble over the stock tips. Fit and isolation are quite nice too.
  
 I actually don't think that the Duoza have an excessively bloat, but the bloat is very noticeable when you compared it to my other phones especially the subbass.


----------



## encoreAC

muzo2 said:


> How does Duoza deal with fast paced music or complex passages?


 
 The Ostrys are generally performing better in this regard. Do you maybe have an example?


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> The Ostrys are generally performing better in this regard. Do you maybe have an example?


 
  
 Could you compare the Duozas and Ostrys with these video?  i am waiting for the Duozas and Titans,  your review has me a bit nervous after spending money on the Duozas.
  
  
 Pianos, drums, bass, Sax, Pianos, guitars, percusions.    Starts a bit slow.


----------



## encoreAC

rickdohc said:


> Could you compare the Duozas and Ostrys with these video?  i am waiting for the Duozas and Titans,  your review has me a bit nervous after spending money on the Duozas.
> 
> 
> Pianos, drums, bass, Sax, Pianos, guitars, percusions.    Starts a bit slow.




 Will do in 2-3 hours, I am in the University library now and only have the KC06A and the EPH100 with me. I still do not dare to wear the Duoza outside of my apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Did I mention that the Duoza are huge? Not huge, but huuuuuge. Comfort is great though, but it will stick out of your head and is making me looking like an idiot since I have a small head lool


----------



## twister6

encoreac said:


> wildcatsare1 said:
> 
> 
> > Comply TX200's cleaned the bass up significantly plus, really extended and smoothed out the treble.
> ...


 
  
 One word, well actually two words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Spiral Dots!!!


----------



## mochill

that video is so grand on my titan1


----------



## encoreAC

twister6 said:


> One word, well actually two words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sigh, yes sir!


----------



## mrmoto050

twister6 said:


> One word, well actually two words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@twister6 I've heard alot about the Spiral Dots, how do they differ from the Comply Isolation (not the soft foam)? I know that Wokei really, really likes them. Thanks!


----------



## rickdohc

mochill said:


> that video is so grand on my titan1


 
  
 Man,  i love that band.. they are genius,  they can play whatever they want and its  epic.
 Since i have my Ostrys, its like redescovering a new band.
  
 Not only great musicians, but the sound engineers are stellar.


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> Will do in 2-3 hours, I am in the University library now and only have the KC06A and the EPH100 with me. I still do not dare to wear the Duoza outside of my apartment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!  Waiting for you comments.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> I edited a little bit at the end to summarize their characteristics, and no, as my ratings are displaying, I equally like the EPH100 and KC06A, with the Duoza falling slightly behind them. But each of them have strengths and weaknesses, that is why I put a ranking on each category and depending on how much you weight these factors you might prefer one or another.
> 
> One day I want strong bass and 3d sound-stage: EPH100
> or another day I prefer an clear, upfront sound: KC06A
> Sometimes I want to listen to something big, bassy and airy sounding: Duoza




Great comparison! What tips were you using with the duoza's? I ask because I don't notice any bass bloat while using the spiral dot tips.

Oh, and since you like the kc06a's so much, I think you'd dig the titan1's quite a bit


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Great comparison! What tips were you using with the duoza's? I ask because I don't notice any bass bloat while using the spiral dot tips.
> 
> Oh, and since you like the kc06a's so much, I think you'd dig the titan1's quite a bit


 
 Thanks wayne! I am using Sidy tips, I can't imagine better fitting tips for them tbh, but maybe the Spiral dot tips are going beyond my imagination ;D
  
 I notice the bloat mainly on the subbass. Midbass is fine.
  
 I think I will skip on the titans, I am very content with my 3 main phones at the moment, thank you for the suggestion =))


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> Will do in 2-3 hours, I am in the University library now and only have the KC06A and the EPH100 with me. I still do not dare to wear the Duoza outside of my apartment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@encoreAC They are kind of a "mini" XBA-H series


----------



## encoreAC

rickdohc said:


> Could you compare the Duozas and Ostrys with these video?  i am waiting for the Duozas and Titans,  your review has me a bit nervous after spending money on the Duozas.
> 
> 
> Pianos, drums, bass, Sax, Pianos, guitars, percusions.    Starts a bit slow.




 Sooo... everything sounds smoother and warmer on the Duoza, the Ostry KC06A have more clarity/tranparency and a deeper punch on the drums. I feel I have to turn the volume much louder on the Duoza to match the clarity on the KC06A. I think that's because the KC06A have a much more pronounced treble. 
  
 Trumpets and Sax sound thicker/more lush on the Duoza, while the KC06A sounds more crisp/ have more energy in the upper-mid/treble. 
 Sound-stage is as described in my earlier post, Duoza more distant and restrained, while the KC06A is a upfront/ in your face type of phone. But both is suitable for this song I feel like.
  
 Honestly it sounds great on both.I need to turn the volume pretty loud on the Duoza though in order for it to match the KC06A in enjoyment level.


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC They are kind of a "mini" XBA-H series


 
 I do not want to try the XBA-H series, if the Duoza are "mini" compared to it. These things must be monstrous.


----------



## mrmoto050

encoreac said:


> I do not want to try the XBA-H series, if the Duoza are "mini" compared to it. These things must be monstrous.


 
@encoreAC Yep, they only come out at night and at home lol!


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> Thanks wayne! I am using Sidy tips, I can't imagine better fitting tips for them tbh, but maybe the Spiral dot tips are going beyond my imagination ;D
> 
> I notice the bloat mainly on the subbass. Midbass is fine.
> 
> I think I will skip on the titans, I am very content with my 3 main phones at the moment, thank you for the suggestion =))


 
  
 I think that the spiral dots tame the bass better than other tips (even though both may fit well).
  
 I'm not even sure what subbass bloat is lol. I will have to listen more closely for that.
  
 As far as skipping the Titan1's go, just stay away from the Titan1 thread and you might be okay!


----------



## encoreAC

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC Yep, they only come out at night and at home lol!


 
 I think, I will wait when I get over 40 for these. I am planning to not give any fuucks at that point of life, buuut right now......, just no.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> I think that the spiral dots tame the bass better than other tips (even though both may fit well).
> 
> I'm not even sure what subbass bloat is lol. I will have to listen more closely for that.
> 
> As far as skipping the Titan1's go, just stay away from the Titan1 thread and you might be okay!


 
 As I said, it's not a excessive bloat, but only *compared *to the Yamaha EPH100, KC06A, Tenore, which are each one of my favorite phones, the Duoza have more bloat. That said each of them have great bass quality, so it's naturally a hard match up for the Duoza.
  
 I could compare the Duoza to the Sidy DGS100/SM3, Pistons or Sony MH1, which all have more bloated bass than the Duoza. The Duoza have a much more compact and less boomy bass compared to those and eat straight-up eat the Sidy phones alive in this regard.
  
 I am trying my best to keep distance from any Titan related stuff haha.


----------



## mochill

encoreac said:


> mrmoto050 said:
> 
> 
> > @encoreAC Yep, they only come out at night and at home lol!
> ...


 

...those looks sexy as fuuuuuk


----------



## Selenium

mochill said:


> ...those looks sexy as fuuuuuk


 
  
 Agreed, I'd definitely let him snark my puppy.


----------



## Ap616

Well man does everyone have varying opinions... 

I got these little things in yesterday  Hooray for not waiting until mid-March or early April, lol.


----------



## Wokei

Spiral dots  rocks...believe it brothers..


----------



## dilidani

ap616 said:


> Well man does everyone have varying opinions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats mate, curious if they do any good for T1E


----------



## Ap616

With the stock tips I was using on the Duoza, the treble was brighter and a bit crisper, but a bit less refined and less cohesive/distinguishable and subbass was a bit lacking, just a bit for my tastes. Not bad with stock tips by any means, actually really good. And the mid-bass was fairly controlled too. Now that I have the Spiral Dots(which are just like the T1-E wide bore tips!!! with a smaller stem to fit more iems and same super squishy comfort) they fit better. The T1-E tips are/were my favorite. The Spiral Dots may be a tie and may just fit more iems cause of the smaller stem, but who knows.

The Spiral Dots smoothed out the treble a noticeable amount to my ears, so not substantially, but quite a bit smoother. The timbre improved, and they sound a bit more refined & cohesive in the upper mids and treble.

..However, oddly enough, with a better seal than the stock tips I think, the subbass came into play just a hair more(which is good). But midbass came up significantly to my ears, and now they sound more similar to the Tenore in the lower registers but still a bit more cleaner/quality sounding. Similar boom, impact and control.
The T1-E still sound the best in the bass! more subbass and less midbass than the Tenore or Duoza. Must be those German biocell drivers


----------



## Ap616

dilidani said:


> Congrats mate, curious if they do any good for T1E




I have not tried them on my T1-E yet but will. They look nearly identical with similar bore and squishyness/comfortability, but a smaller stem. They might have to be stretched onto the T1-E a bit.


----------



## Wokei

ap616 said:


> I have not tried them on my T1-E yet but will. They look nearly identical with similar bore and squishyness/comfortability, but a smaller stem. They might have to be stretched onto the T1-E a bit.




It will fit the T1E ...not a problem


----------



## Ap616

You are right Wokei, they fit fine and no stretch. Just checked. However the T1-E tips do not fit the Duoza or Tenore.


----------



## mochill

ap616 said:


> Well man does everyone have varying opinions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





.


----------



## Ap616

Ok, so I put the Spiral Dots on the T1-E, and it didn't make too much of a difference imo.
The only thing that is noticeable to me is the low end is a little warmer on the whole with increased mid-bass and possibly lower mids(but not sure on that second part). I like the stock wide bore whites better needless to say. Better bass balance for my tastes. More tight punch in the midbass and better/more noticeable subbass layer without it being too much. Perfect amount for me really! Too bad they won't fit the Tenore or Duoza. Maybe the mid-bass would decrease and subbass would be better sounding, increasing bass balance.

Here is the pic. As you can see they are almost identical. T1-E tips have a little wider/fuller of a flange. And bigger stem hole. Bore and squishyness is the same/similar.


----------



## waynes world

Interesting @Ap616! Thanks for all of the spiral dot impressions.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think I already know what the answer to this is going to be, but I will ask anyways...
  
 Duoza vs A71, who wins and why?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I think I already know what the answer to this is going to be, but I will ask anyways...
> 
> Duoza vs A71, who wins and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  
 The a71's highs are more subdued, and they have a lot more bass than the duoza's. The a71's are overall warmer and smoother. The bass is probably too much for most people, and without the proper tips, the bass can bleed into the mids. I find that the spiral dot tips on the a71's really brings down the bass to an enjoyable level, and I still really like them. But if you need a winner, most people would go for the duoza's.


----------



## doctorjazz

encoreac said:


> mrmoto050 said:
> 
> 
> > @encoreAC
> ...




1st, nice review
2nd, really nice, at my age, to really not have to give any fuucks about the headphones I wear, really liberating in many ways

now, for the discovery you are all waiting for...had to get refitted for ciems, went into Manhattan today. Right ear went well, left had to do twice (and this is a repeat session, had a previous one 3 months ago, but didn't get a good fit). So, since I needed to redo the left ear, I got to take home and discover.....(drum roll please)
MY LEFT EAR CANAL!!!!!
and, here it is:





(isn't it beautiful?)


----------



## RedJohn456

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC Yep, they only come out at night and at home lol!


 
  
 I used the Z5 out and about today. I used to be really self conscious about these things but lately it stopped bothering me. It honesty doesn't look all that bad. The Nad viso HP50 on the other hand would be one that I am self conscious to wear. IMO the XBA line looks premium and as my gf put it, professional. I expected her to be like wow that looks goofy, instead she was like that looks really professional! I will take whatever I can get  
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> 1st, nice review
> 2nd, really nice, at my age, to really not have to give any fuucks about the headphones I wear, really liberating in many ways
> 
> now, for the discovery you are all waiting for...had to get refitted for ciems, went into Manhattan today. Right ear went well, left had to do twice (and this is a repeat session, had a previous one 3 months ago, but didn't get a good fit). So, since I needed to redo the left ear, I got to take home and discover.....(drum roll please)
> ...


 
  
 It is liberating for me too (even though I am in my mid 20s), am too busy jamming along to notice . If anyone states I do this thing where I stare back at them with unwavering eye contact to assert my dominance  and they always look away quickly. Alpha as fuuuuuck. lol


----------



## dweaver

I like how the Z5 looks when I wear them and more importantly they are amazing in the sound department which trumps all...


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> I like how the Z5 looks when I wear them and more importantly they are amazing in the sound department which trumps all...


 

 It sounds and looks great 
  
 Edit: Just as I start to really love the Z5 and finally get used to having it in my ears without feeling pain, i get channel imbalance WTFBBQ!! FML lol  Here is to hoping sony customer service doesn't shaft me 
  
 Edit 2: I was having a rough time trying to get used to the Z5, but I am glad I stuck through it. I was ready to return or sell it on several occasions but it has really grown on me. It just disappears when I put it on and I forget that I am wearing iems. I am looking forward to getting the most out of these by getting my first amp and possibly first set of custom silicone tips 
  
 I watched several hours of netflix with my Z5 (criminal minds if anyone is curious) and I can say that these are some next level schiit when it comes to watching videos. Seriously. I have a feeling it will continue to grow on me. Makes me more interested in the other sony favourites like the EX1000 and 7550


----------



## dweaver

Having owned all 3 in order of preference I would go Z5, 7550, EX1000. I just found the EX1000 to bright and harsh for my ears very V shaped. The 7550 is the most neutral of the 3 with a bit rolled off treble and not as deep and heavy a bass.


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> Having owned all 3 in order of preference I would go Z5, 7550, EX1000. I just found the EX1000 to bright and harsh for my ears very V shaped. The 7550 is the most neutral of the 3 with a bit rolled off treble and not as deep and heavy a bass.


 

 So it would be redundant to own the Ex1000 or 7550 whilst owning the Z5 I am assuming? I was hoping they would still hold their own consideriing how much love the EX1000s still receive to this day.


----------



## dweaver

If you love the EX1000 sound they are better than the Z5 because of their brighter treble. But if your think the Z5 has all the treble you want then the EX1000 would likely be to bright and harsh.


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> If you love the EX1000 sound they are better than the Z5 because of their brighter treble. But if your think the Z5 has all the treble you want then the EX1000 would likely be to bright and harsh.


 

 Ohh okay I see what you mean. also, i burned in my Z5 some, my first time burning in any earphones basically and I actually heard a difference. There were days I wouldn't touch it all day just left it burning. Its not as bassy anymore, and is quite enjoyable. I expected to hear no change, but I was pleasantly surprised to hear positive changes  
  
 Absolutely gem of an IEM. can't believe I even own this bad boy


----------



## DexterMorgan

Anyone have any experience with Silverline headphones?
50mm drivers.
http://www.lidl.de/de/silvercrest-kopfhoerer-skh-50-a1/p193452


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> Sooo... everything sounds smoother and warmer on the Duoza, the Ostry KC06A have more clarity/tranparency and a deeper punch on the drums. I feel I have to turn the volume much louder on the Duoza to match the clarity on the KC06A. I think that's because the KC06A have a much more pronounced treble.
> 
> Trumpets and Sax sound thicker/more lush on the Duoza, while the KC06A sounds more crisp/ have more energy in the upper-mid/treble.
> Sound-stage is as described in my earlier post, Duoza more distant and restrained, while the KC06A is a upfront/ in your face type of phone. But both is suitable for this song I feel like.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I just can't believe everyone isn't "oohing" and "ahhing" over my ear canals, kinda bummed out


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I just can't believe everyone isn't "oohing" and "ahhing" over my ear canals, kinda bummed out


 
  
 Lol! Well, I sat there in awe, stunned and speechless at the sight of them, so at least they had an impact on me!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Well, Doc, what can I say, .....but I thought my ear molds were ugly,  well until I saw yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now mine don't look so bad, lol. Kinda a underdeveloped cochlea you have there my Friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm officially on the Titan 1 bandwagon since yesterday.  Love the sound and giving it the mandatory burn in of 200 hours now.


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> Well, Doc, what can I say, .....but I thought my ear molds were ugly,  well until I saw yours  , now mine don't look so bad, lol. Kinda a underdeveloped cochlea you have there my Friend :wink_face: .


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't believe everyone isn't "oohing" and "ahhing" over my ear canals, kinda bummed out
> ...




That's more like it!!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^Just in a bad mood, 18 inches of new snow last night, will this winter ever end!!! Doc, your cochlea is actually impressive.......


----------



## mochill

doctorjazz said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > doctorjazz said:
> ...


 
 your ear canal is very beautiful


----------



## Wokei

doctorjazz said:


> That's more like it!!!!




They look very edible...Haha


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> ^Just in a bad mood, 18 inches of new snow last night, will this winter ever end!!! Doc, your cochlea is actually impressive.......




We're just dealing with a measly 10 inches in New York/New Jersey, getting ready to leave the office and grab that shovel once again, whoopee!!!



mochill said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > waynes world said:
> ...





Finally, someone with good taste



wokei said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > That's more like it!!!!
> ...




And someone (me) who tastes GOOD!!!


----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> 1st, nice review
> 2nd, really nice, at my age, to really not have to give any fuucks about the headphones I wear, really liberating in many ways
> 
> now, for the discovery you are all waiting for...had to get refitted for ciems, went into Manhattan today. Right ear went well, left had to do twice (and this is a repeat session, had a previous one 3 months ago, but didn't get a good fit). So, since I needed to redo the left ear, I got to take home and discover.....(drum roll please)
> ...


  

  
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> I just can't believe everyone isn't "oohing" and "ahhing" over my ear canals, kinda bummed out


 
 One lone tear dripped down my face, while I was completely awe-struck by the sheer magnificence of this wonderful piece of art. 
 But I at the same time I understood that no words of simple-minded ones like me, could ever accurately express the deep joy and vibrant sensation my heart felt, when I first encountered this fine piece of cultural treasure.
  
 Soo in the end I decided to quietly show my approval by pressing the reputation button while sorrowfully acknowledging my own ineptness.


----------



## doctorjazz

Ahhh, what a lovely picture, the single tear, warns the cockles of my soul! Someone who appreciates true beauty! I'm speechless (OK, stop the cheers out there!) You have truly connected to the existential abyss we all slog through, and try desperately to mitigate with one perfect moment with our in-ear drivers and beautiful music.


----------



## doctorjazz




----------



## encoreAC

doctorjazz said:


> Ahhh, what a lovely picture, the single tear, warns the cockles of my soul! Someone who appreciates true beauty! I'm speechless (OK, stop the cheers out there!) You have truly connected to the existential abyss we all slog through, and try desperately to mitigate with one perfect moment with our in-ear drivers and beautiful music.


 
 That I am able to find a companion, who is capable to create and appreciate such beauty to such extend, in this time and age! It really fills my heart with sublime rejoice! May god bless your soul!


----------



## Wnuwk Siphon

encoreac said:


> May god bless your soul!




Forget about his soul, it's his left ear canal that needs all the blessings it can get...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Ahhh, what a lovely picture, the single tear, warns the cockles of my soul! Someone who appreciates true beauty! I'm speechless (OK, stop the cheers out there!) You have truly connected to the existential abyss we all slog through, and try desperately to mitigate with one perfect moment with our in-ear drivers and beautiful music.


 

 this may be a head-fi first, posting actual pictures of your hearing orifices!
 BRAVO!  But lets stop here......


----------



## doctorjazz

wnuwk siphon said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > May god bless your soul!
> ...




Truly my left ear canal needs some blessing, had 3 molds already, hopefully they got it this time, but time will tell (and UPS, whenever they arrive). More later (btw, the acs Encores these posed for are really beautiful sounding, at least the universal version I tried out at acs, not best of situations, using my HTC phone playing TIDAL. Still felt bass could be a bit better, but the detail, openness, soundstage were incredible).
OK, back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## mochill

http://www.in2uit.com/headphone/us/index.asp 
 someone should try the I502 form them


----------



## doctorjazz

Cool looking cans...


----------



## mochill

electrostat that can be powered by an iphone


----------



## MuZo2

mochill said:


> electrostat that can be powered by an iphone


 
 I guess they are electret types.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

mochill said:


> http://www.in2uit.com/headphone/us/index.asp
> someone should try the I502 form them




Damn Mochl!!!!!! I was just thinking I was totally set for HP's, could finally settle down and enjoy what I have, then this^^^!!!


----------



## mochill

do it my friend!!!!!!!! buy them .....they are electrostatic driver


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't even want to read about them


----------



## mrmoto050

They do look sweet, how much are they? Where to buy? Just ordered titan 1's , but these are compelling


----------



## mochill

around $500 , I think you have to email them


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I don't even want to read about them


 
 no ordering info anyway on int2uit site....not sure they are available yet.
 still time to save up for them or win lottery!!!!!!.


----------



## mrmoto050

So many choices, so little time.


----------



## doctorjazz

Best to just stick my head in the sand...before the wife does it for me :wink_face:


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^This, +1M


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Truly my left ear canal needs some blessing, had 3 molds already, hopefully they got it this time, but time will tell (and UPS, whenever they arrive). More later (btw, the acs Encores these posed for are really beautiful sounding, at least the universal version I tried out at acs, not best of situations, using my HTC phone playing TIDAL. Still felt bass could be a bit better, but the detail, openness, soundstage were incredible).
> OK, back to our regularly scheduled program...




Hope your left ear be blessed and it works out for you this time round. I gave up after 3 refits to my left ear monitor with my 8A. That was 4 molds taken in total plus 3 times shipping cost both ways. It all adds up. Not to burst any bubble though and really hope it works out for you. Might venture into custom again if the new scanning method used gets more accessible.


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> encoreac said:
> 
> 
> > I am gonna try this out when I get home, thanks for the advice!
> ...




OK, I actually have The Titans, the Duoza, and the Heaven V all at the same time (at least the last time I looked). Haven't compared the three...did try the Comply tips on the Titans, and it does tame the highs some, maybe slightly more than I would want, but do like them significantly better than with the regular tips. Seeing how long I can avoid errands, but guess I better get something accomplished, try to compare later

For those as sick of the weather as I am...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, I actually have The Titans, the Duoza, and the Heaven V all at the same time (at least the last time I looked). Haven't compared the three...did try the Comply tips on the Titans, and it does tame the highs some, maybe slightly more than I would want, but do like them significantly better than with the regular tips. Seeing how long I can avoid errands, but guess I better get something accomplished, try to compare later
> 
> For those as sick of the weather as I am...


 
 very nice track, much better than local weather yokels. local stations seem to think that suits and cleavage increases weather accuracy,
 but not so!  tom waits gets it just right and its a great recording also!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Best to just stick my head in the sand...before the wife does it for me


 

 self head sticking is always preferable.  you get to choose between dirt, fresh poultry or
 chocolate dip..!


----------



## K.T.

ap616 said:


> Well man does everyone have varying opinions...
> 
> I got these little things in yesterday  Hooray for not waiting until mid-March or early April, lol.




OK, anyone know why these are called Spiral Dots?

The picture on the box shows some kind of dotted silicone surface, but I didn't notice any sort of dots on mine. Unless they exist on the hidden inner part of the silicone olive. But then it is a strangely obtuse reference.

Same question about the Westone silicone star tips. They look more like a gently sloped cylinder. No stars, sparks, or anything close. Another seemingly arbritrary moniker!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Best to just stick my head in the sand...before the wife does it for me :wink_face:
> ...




1+....chocolate dip, please  (messy, though)


----------



## Ap616

k.t. said:


> OK, anyone know why these are called Spiral Dots?
> 
> The picture on the box shows some kind of dotted silicone surface, but I didn't notice any sort of dots on mine. Unless they exist on the hidden inner part of the silicone olive. But then it is a strangely obtuse reference.
> 
> Same question about the Westone silicone star tips. They look more like a gently sloped cylinder. No stars, sparks, or anything close. Another seemingly arbritrary moniker!




Yeah, that picture on the box is accurate of the inside bore on the Spiral Dots. No other eartips have dots on the inside as far as I know, and the lines of them spiral diagonally down.


----------



## K.T.

mrmoto050 said:


> @encoreAC
> Yep, they only come out at night and at home lol!




The trick is to be so genuinely confident or comfortable with your life that you don't give a hoot about what anybody else thinks. Or so hopeless that you don't give a s**t.

I have the XBA-H3 and don't worry at all about wearing them out. I don't mind if people stare. I actually find that people look at a bit of dorkiness with fondness, as long as you own it and are not whipped!


----------



## doctorjazz

Listening to Hi ReZ Sweet Baby James, Pono out to DeepBlue2...Main rig still needs to be put back together after house renovations/painting, but really sweet sounding mini system.


----------



## BGRoberts

doctorjazz said:


> Listening to Hi ReZ Sweet Baby James, Pono out to DeepBlue2...Main rig still needs to be put back together after house renovations/painting, but really sweet sounding mini system.



 


Just listened to that from harddrive>>Squeezebox>>O2>>Rain2. Sweet indeed.


----------



## doctorjazz

bgroberts said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to Hi ReZ Sweet Baby James, Pono out to DeepBlue2...Main rig still needs to be put back together after house renovations/painting, but really sweet sounding mini system.
> ...


Still use SqueezEbox as well, have to get main stereo up and running, nice inexpensive way to stream...


----------



## mrmoto050

k.t. said:


> The trick is to be so genuinely confident or comfortable with your life that you don't give a hoot about what anybody else thinks. Or so hopeless that you don't give a s**t.
> 
> I have the XBA-H3 and don't worry at all about wearing them out. I don't mind if people stare. I actually find that people look at a bit of dorkiness with fondness, as long as you own it and are not whipped!


 

 Guess I should have prefaced it with just kidding. I've worn them at work and out and about, but they do get looks, besides they are more enjoyable late at night in a quiet room.


----------



## BGRoberts

doctorjazz said:


> Still use SqueezEbox as well, have to get main stereo up and running, nice inexpensive way to stream...



 


One of my favorite things.


----------



## doctorjazz

Along with..."Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens"


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, back from taking Ozzie on his constitutional, so it's time for Dogwalk Discveries (should be thankful, only slipped and fell once :mad: )

Disclaimer...not for haters of country music, great chorus, how I felt going down on the ice...




Disclaimer...not for haters of folk music, Bob Dylan, avant gard jazz



OK, off to Sam Ash, daughter has saved up for a Gibson Les Paul, gonna go buy it now, goodbye peace and quite.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Still use SqueezEbox as well, have to get main stereo up and running, nice inexpensive way to stream...




Yes DeepBlue is fine speaker sounds like PA system from Tidal great job Peachtree!!sreams well fro Htc one m8 or iPad


----------



## drbluenewmexico

k.t. said:


> The trick is to be so genuinely confident or comfortable with your life that you don't give a hoot about what anybody else thinks. Or so hopeless that you don't give a s**t.
> 
> I have the XBA-H3 and don't worry at all about wearing them out. I don't mind if people stare. I actually find that people look at a bit of dorkiness with fondness, as long as you own it and are not whipped!





good for you!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Ok, my usual disclaimer, haven't had time to do a good 3 way comparison between DuoZa, Titan, and Heaven V, but did take Wildcatsare1's advice and put Comply foam iems on the Titans. Have been my go to iems since, really tames them without losing the fine bass and open sound. Try to post more impressions when I can.


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, my usual disclaimer, haven't had time to do a good 3 way comparison between DuoZa, Titan, and Heaven V, but did take Wildcatsare1's advice and put Comply foam iems on the Titans. Have been my go to iems since, really tames them without losing the fine bass and open sound. Try to post more impressions when I can.


 
 Titan hype!!


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, my usual disclaimer, haven't had time to do a good 3 way comparison between DuoZa, Titan, and Heaven V, but did take Wildcatsare1's advice and put Comply foam iems on the Titans. Have been my go to iems since, really tames them without losing the fine bass and open sound. Try to post more impressions when I can.




Looking forward to the comparison once you have the time, doctorjazz.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Ok, my usual disclaimer, haven't had time to do a good 3 way comparison between DuoZa, Titan, and Heaven V, but did take Wildcatsare1's advice and put Comply foam iems on the Titans. Have been my go to iems since, really tames them without losing the fine bass and open sound. Try to post more impressions when I can.




I'll have to try some comply's on them, although I'm completely happy with the red stock tips. I posted the below in the titan thread, but they are some reasons I'm digging them so much:

"I gotta say, that the Titan1's have become my favorite "out and about" iems. Even though they don't isolate really well, they:

(a) are small
(b) are light
(c) have an awesome tangle free cable
(d) don't stick out of my ears in an imposing/scary manner
(e) are very easily driven (no brick required!)
(f) have immersive bass and immersive sound that quite effectively blocks outside noise. I find that I can even use these at the gym (which can get pretty noisy).
(g) stay in the ears incredibly well. At the gym, I can grimace all I want and these puppies never pop out!
(h) lesser isolation when the tunes are turned off such that I can actually hear what somebody is saying to me without having to take them out

and most importantly..
(i) they sound friggin' incredible.

So yeah, I'm liking me titan1's "


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> I'll have to try some comply's on them, although I'm completely happy with the red stock tips. I posted the below in the titan thread, but they are some reasons I'm digging them so much:
> 
> "I gotta say, that the Titan1's have become my favorite "out and about" iems. Even though they don't isolate really well, they:
> 
> ...




Same sentiments here just that I don't do any gym. It does sounds friggin incredible with stock tips and spiral dots tip. Will have to get my hands on some comply foam though. Btw, are we talking about the T200 comply foams? Thanks.


----------



## doctorjazz

At work, don't find them as great a fit as you guys, tend to do badly with these "pretend earbuds" (difficult, mutant left ear in general), never seem quite in as I feel they should, but the sound, to me, is greatly enhanced with the Comply. Try to get to the comparison later. Actually have all 3 at the same place, same time, now just have to squeeze out the time to have my wife comment on my geeky routine, playing a song, changing headphones, playing same song, changing headphones, playing same song, then changing song, repeat ad nauseum...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> At work, don't find them as great a fit as you guys, tend to do badly with these "pretend earbuds" (difficult, mutant left ear in general), never seem quite in as I feel they should, but the sound, to me, is greatly enhanced with the Comply. Try to get to the comparison later. Actually have all 3 at the same place, same time, now just have to squeeze out the time to have my wife comment on my geeky routine, playing a song, changing headphones, playing same song, changing headphones, playing same song, then changing song, repeat ad nauseum...


 

 repeat as necessary!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, a bit more on the Titan 2, Duoza, FAD Heaven V duel. I'm at work, left my notes at home, but I did a bit of listening with hi rez files through my Pono, Dead's "Uncle John's Band", tracks from the Band's eponymous 2nd album "Jemimah Surrender" and others, Joni Mitchell's Blue "California", a bit through my Geek Out Special Edition (sounds great, but such a pain, difficult to change headphones often, crashes JRiver if it gets slightly loose). 
So, just a quick summary (spare you 4 pages of notes)
I had thought the Titan was better than the Duoza in soundstage, openness, but had a bit of tizziness, an electronic haze, if you will, or harsh highs if you want to pin it. When I put on the Comply tips, this was mostly ameliorated, still the slightest bit remains, but not enough to be disturbing. Highs could be a bit more detailed, lows good, The Duoza does have a bit more body to instrument textures, a bit more slam in the bass (though the Titan is not lacking in these areas), but definitely less in perceived detail (need to listen in) and soundstage/space between instruments.
The FAD is a bit different, detail is there like the Titan, highs better/more natural. Lows not a strong as either, but I can live with the bass. What the FAD does is that it has this coherence to the sound, the different details don't sound like separate details, but come together in an organic way. Jemimah Surrenders has an instrumental break, where Robbie Robertson is blasting on the right channel, with brass support in the left channel, is an arrangement that sounds disjointed on the Duoza and the Titans, but sounds coherent and funky on the FAD.
Then I put on the Audeo PFE 232, and forgot all of them, great iem!


----------



## sodesuka

On Duoza, I can definitely hear the coherency issue on some song, though it doesn't retract from my enjoyment, it is there. The JVC FXT200LTD did much better job on this where it practically sounds like a single driver IEM but with great separation and positioning. However it also has that titanium diaphragm funky upper-mid-high that I just can't ever get accustomed to (I could hear this with RE400 too, so I doubt I wouldn't hear this with Titan 1).


----------



## mrmoto050

doctorjazz said:


> OK, a bit more on the Titan 2, Duoza, FAD Heaven V duel. I'm at work, left my notes at home, but I did a bit of listening with hi rez files through my Pono, Dead's "Uncle John's Band", tracks from the Band's eponymous 2nd album "Jemimah Surrender" and others, Joni Mitchell's Blue "California", a bit through my Geek Out Special Edition (sounds great, but such a pain, difficult to change headphones often, crashes JRiver if it gets slightly loose).
> So, just a quick summary (spare you 4 pages of notes)
> I had thought the Titan was better than the Duoza in soundstage, openness, but had a bit of tizziness, an electronic haze, if you will, or harsh highs if you want to pin it. When I put on the Comply tips, this was mostly ameliorated, still the slightest bit remains, but not enough to be disturbing. Highs could be a bit more detailed, lows good, The Duoza does have a bit more body to instrument textures, a bit more slam in the bass (though the Titan is not lacking in these areas), but definitely less in perceived detail (need to listen in) and soundstage/space between instruments.
> The FAD is a bit different, detail is there like the Titan, highs better/more natural. Lows not a strong as either, but I can live with the bass. What the FAD does is that it has this coherence to the sound, the different details don't sound like separate details, but come together in an organic way. Jemimah Surrenders has an instrumental break, where Robbie Robertson is blasting on the right channel, with brass support in the left channel, is an arrangement that sounds disjointed on the Duoza and the Titans, but sounds coherent and funky on the FAD.
> Then I put on the Audeo PFE 232, and forgot all of them, great iem!


 
@doctorjazz nice impressions, I don't usually do burn in, but I did not like the Titan 1's highs at all. I hooked them up to a 5 disc changer with different generes and let it play at repeat all for around 50+ hours and they are very well balanced now it seems, definitely tamed the highs.
 PS the PFE-232's are almost 2 times as much as the above IEM's.


----------



## pfloyd

Hey doc, might you have the kef m200? Curious on how they compare.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the DEF m200 at home some place, but I think my sample had a channel imbalance, and I could never get a good fit, so I'm not sure I can give much info. I'll pull them, though, at some point.
I also like the Titans much at this point, the highs are noticeable in direct comparison, doing the back and forth audiophile comparison routine, but in regular listening find them quite enjoyable
And, the Audeo are indeed much more expensive, but they are discontinued, and are sometimes offered at half of the initial price. Great deal if it comes up again, imo. Comfortable, sound great, at half price not out of the range of what many spend here...


----------



## Selenium

Has anyone here tried the FLC 8? Saw them on lendmeurears. Like a bajillion tuning combinations or something(OK, 36). No way headfi could ever come to a consensus about what they sound like.


----------



## ericp10

selenium said:


> Has anyone here tried the FLC 8? Saw them on lendmeurears. Like a bajillion tuning combinations or something(OK, 36). No way headfi could ever come to a consensus about what they sound like.


 
  
  
 Kunlun has.


----------



## rickdohc

selenium said:


> Has anyone here tried the FLC 8? Saw them on lendmeurears. Like a bajillion tuning combinations or something(OK, 36). No way headfi could ever come to a consensus about what they sound like.


 
  
  
 WT....................!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Looks like an instrument of toture..."Ve Vill Make You Talk, Ha Ha Ha!!!"


----------



## ForceMajeure

selenium said:


> Has anyone here tried the FLC 8? Saw them on lendmeurears. Like a bajillion tuning combinations or something(OK, 36). No way headfi could ever come to a consensus about what they sound like.


 
 There were some measurements taken by Innerfidelity a while back quote:
 "*Joker's Box-O-IEMs* - As usual I received a dandy package of IEMs from ljokerl. Most unusual of all (and a pain in the butt to measure) was the FLC Technologies FLC8, which has three different replaceable acoustic filters. Each filter position has either 3 or 4 different filters that can be used to tune the FLC8. There's no way I was going to measure all 36 different combinations. Fortunately, the headphones come with some recommended settings:
Neutral;
Vocals;
 Strings/Piano;
 Light Music;
and
 Pop/Rap; "
 From http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelity-update-january-2015
  
 Those measurements look nice but goodluck finding the right combination...still need more concrete reviews on these.


----------



## Leo888

doctorjazz said:


> OK, a bit more on the Titan 2, Duoza, FAD Heaven V duel. I'm at work, left my notes at home, but I did a bit of listening with hi rez files through my Pono, Dead's "Uncle John's Band", tracks from the Band's eponymous 2nd album "Jemimah Surrender" and others, Joni Mitchell's Blue "California", a bit through my Geek Out Special Edition (sounds great, but such a pain, difficult to change headphones often, crashes JRiver if it gets slightly loose).
> So, just a quick summary (spare you 4 pages of notes)
> I had thought the Titan was better than the Duoza in soundstage, openness, but had a bit of tizziness, an electronic haze, if you will, or harsh highs if you want to pin it. When I put on the Comply tips, this was mostly ameliorated, still the slightest bit remains, but not enough to be disturbing. Highs could be a bit more detailed, lows good, The Duoza does have a bit more body to instrument textures, a bit more slam in the bass (though the Titan is not lacking in these areas), but definitely less in perceived detail (need to listen in) and soundstage/space between instruments.
> The FAD is a bit different, detail is there like the Titan, highs better/more natural. Lows not a strong as either, but I can live with the bass. What the FAD does is that it has this coherence to the sound, the different details don't sound like separate details, but come together in an organic way. Jemimah Surrenders has an instrumental break, where Robbie Robertson is blasting on the right channel, with brass support in the left channel, is an arrangement that sounds disjointed on the Duoza and the Titans, but sounds coherent and funky on the FAD.
> Then I put on the Audeo PFE 232, and forgot all of them, great iem!




Thank you for the comparison doctorjazz. Looking into the Heaven V to compliment my current iems since it have a different presentation.


----------



## encoreAC

I would 100% recommend you to audition the Final Audio offerings first before buying them. They are not for everyone.


----------



## doctorjazz

Auditioning is always the best thing, if you can. I've certainly heard things differently than other listeners on Head Fi. But, it isn't always an easy thing to pull off...


----------



## doctorjazz

encoreac said:


> I would 100% recommend you to audition the Final Audio offerings first before buying them. They are not for everyone.




You have the Heaven VI, if I remember from your profile. What do you think of them, and have you ever compared than to the V? Curious what you think. The V doesn't jump out in any area, doesn't wow you...but it does have that way of making music, well, musical (to avoid the word coherent).


----------



## Leo888

encoreac said:


> I would 100% recommend you to audition the Final Audio offerings first before buying them. They are not for everyone.







doctorjazz said:


> Auditioning is always the best thing, if you can. I've certainly heard things differently than other listeners on Head Fi. But, it isn't always an easy thing to pull off...




Will do. Thanks for the advice. Had a very short 10 minutes audition some time back but auditory memory didn't serve me well. I remembered liking the presentation but needed some seasoned ears' impressions of them against some others. Always good to have something different for a change when the mood calls for.


----------



## Shawn71

If anyone interested, Meelec S6P is on sale thru 03/18 for $19.99 using coupon "SPRINGS6P" with free US shipping and $2.95 OFF intl shipping.......
  
 http://www.meelec.com/Sport_Fi_S6P_Earphone_Workout_Package_p/ep-sf6p-rdbk-mee.htm (grn/blk too)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Where is the best place for USA customers to get final audio products?


----------



## DannyBai

hisoundfi said:


> Where is the best place for USA customers to get final audio products?



I think you're stuck using Amazon Jp or Pricejapan.


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 If only Final Audio updates their flat cables with a more premium feel/look to them. Besides their high price, that is the only other thing that is holding them back cuz their sound is on point. I would probably have bought Dannys Haven V's if their cable was more like Sony flat cables in their XBA lineup.
  
 If they are gonna charge a premium for their gears i want everything to be premium in quality as well. :  )


----------



## sfwalcer

^
 Ding it, why isn't the new ATH detachable cable connectors the new standard to ALL detachable IEMs. Seems soooo sweet/effortless and reliable. Me want mo' on expensive gears not just ATHs!!!


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> If only Final Audio updates their flat cables with a more premium feel/look to them. Besides their high price, that is the only other thing that is holding them back cuz their sound is on point. I would probably have bought Dannys Haven V's if their cable was more like Sony flat cables in their XBA lineup.
> 
> If they are gonna charge a premium for their gears i want everything to be premium in quality as well. :  )


 
  
 Fwiw, the Titan1 cable is the nicest I've encountered. I'd be happy if ALL iems had the same cable.


----------



## DannyBai

sfwalcer said:


> ^
> If only Final Audio updates their flat cables with a more premium feel/look to them. Besides their high price, that is the only other thing that is holding them back cuz their sound is on point. I would probably have bought Dannys Haven V's if their cable was more like Sony flat cables in their XBA lineup.
> 
> If they are gonna charge a premium for their gears i want everything to be premium in quality as well. :  )



The heaven 7 and 8 have much better cables. Same flat cable but way softer.


----------



## sfwalcer

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, the Titan1 cable is the nicest I've encountered. I'd be happy if ALL iems had the same cable.


 
  
 +


dannybai said:


> The heaven 7 and 8 have much better cables. Same flat cable but way softer.


 
 ^
 i see but that flat cable is wayyy too fat and can be very microphonic so...... the softer cables on the 7 and 8 sounds nice but is probably still hella fat. haha
  
 Man the Titan1 hype is STRONG even their cable gets hyped. haha : P


----------



## DannyBai

It is fat. I mean phat


----------



## sfwalcer

dannybai said:


> It is fat. I mean phat


 
 ^
 Phat as in price ya' mean. HE HE HE


----------



## DannyBai

That too. Too pricey but sounds marvelous.


----------



## waynes world

sfwalcer said:


> Man the Titan1 hype is STRONG even their cable gets hyped. haha : P


 
  
 Above the Y, the cables are normal medium thickness rubber-like cables, but they don't tangle. Below the Y, the cable cover is a really great almost cloth-like material that feels nice and never tangles. The Titan1's also come with the below integrated cable tie which works pretty well:


----------



## Baycode

Dear friends, I have just published a review of my new DAC/AMP Cozoy Astrapi ! : http://www.head-fi.org/products/cozoy-astrapi/reviews/12765
  
 I have compared its sound quality (including the GO720) as well as compatibility with some devices.
  
 I have accidentally blew my MH1C (both drivers) while A-B testing the Astrapi with GO720! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 GO720 is a dangerous device for iem's if you don't take enough care... Yes, it was partly because of my mistake... Hopefully MH1C is very cheap and will order one...


----------



## waynes world

baycode said:


> Dear friends, I have just published a review of my new DAC/AMP Cozoy Astrapi ! : http://www.head-fi.org/products/cozoy-astrapi/reviews/12765
> 
> I have compared its sound quality as well as compatibility with devices including the GO720.
> 
> ...




If I ever (and I mean EVER) write as detailed a review as that one... a heck, who am I kidding - won't EVER happen lol!

Anyway, very impressive effort!

Btw, I'm glad that you didn't accidentally blow your eardrums out! Scary.


----------



## mrmoto050

hisoundfi said:


> Where is the best place for USA customers to get final audio products?


 

@Hisoundfi They are available on Amazon if you are talking about the Final Audio Iem's. But they ship from Japan


----------



## Shawn71

waynes world said:


> Above the Y, the cables are normal medium thickness rubber-like cables, but they don't tangle. Below the Y, the cable cover is a really great almost cloth-like material that feels nice and never tangles. The Titan1's also come with the below integrated cable tie which works pretty well:


 

 Pretty much like waterline cable.........


----------



## Mackem

So what's new in the world of IEMs? Still rocking my Tenores after getting some nice double flange tips. Man, if Zero Audio made a Tenore with a better cable/build quality, they'd have all of my money!
  
 Still may upgrade to something since I have some spare funds but it's a case of sorting the good from the bad IEMs and finding ones that match what I want (Similar sound signature to Tenores but improved sound, similar levels of comfort, better build quality).


----------



## Ap616

mackem said:


> So what's new in the world of IEMs? Still rocking my Tenores after getting some nice double flange tips. Man, if Zero Audio made a Tenore with a better cable/build quality, they'd have all of my money!
> 
> Still may upgrade to something since I have some spare funds but it's a case of sorting the good from the bad IEMs and finding ones that match what I want (Similar sound signature to Tenores but improved sound, similar levels of comfort, better build quality).




Duoza is what you described & might want.
(Similar but better, similar, and better slightly.)


----------



## mrmoto050

mackem said:


> So what's new in the world of IEMs? Still rocking my Tenores after getting some nice double flange tips. Man, if Zero Audio made a Tenore with a better cable/build quality, they'd have all of my money!
> 
> Still may upgrade to something since I have some spare funds but it's a case of sorting the good from the bad IEMs and finding ones that match what I want (Similar sound signature to Tenores but improved sound, similar levels of comfort, better build quality).


you may want to take a look at the ZA Duoza or ZA Basso


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mrmoto050 said:


> you may want to take a look at the ZA Duoza or ZA Basso


 

 +1


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dudes....Sony AS800AP. These need to be "discovered". They are ugly, yeah, but are a fantastic bassy iem that don't sacrifice mids and treble. Good build quality, decent accessories, nice features...anyone else here have em?
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/750769/sony-mdr-as800ap-not-to-be-underestimated (shameless plug :3)


----------



## Shawn71

Anyone have any info on the FA's 2015 edition of DBA-02, MK III?......external looks reveal RC and improvised shell.....


----------



## EISENbricher

mrmoto050 said:


> you may want to take a look at the ZA Duoza or ZA Basso


 
 Duoza for sure. Basso isn't something that is an 'upgrade' over Tenore. Actually someone accustomed to the unique virtues of Tenores might even find bassos worse.They sacrifice too much to provide ample bass.


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> Duoza for sure. Basso isn't something that is an 'upgrade' over Tenore. Actually someone accustomed to the unique virtues of Tenores might even find bassos worse.They sacrifice too much to provide ample bass.


do you have ZA Basso''s


----------



## EISENbricher

mrmoto050 said:


> do you have ZA Basso''s


 
 Do the bassos have better cable, build quality and improved sound? 
 I found his requirements not in line with what basso has to offer. Basso is a good product from ZA of course, but for his current needs is it's ZA then DuoZa would be the way to go.
  
 Not owning basso doesn't matter. I've done enough research around


----------



## mrmoto050

eisenbricher said:


> Do the bassos have better cable, build quality and improved sound?
> I found his requirements not in line with what basso has to offer. Basso is a good product from ZA of course, but for his current needs is it's ZA then DuoZa would be the way to go.
> 
> Not owning basso doesn't matter. I've done enough research around


that's what I thought, enough said


----------



## Grayson73

I had Basso and agree.  Tenore is much better,..many IEMs better in my sig.  Basso's bass overpowered the vocals and the vocals are not as airy.


----------



## Gee Simpson

mackem said:


> So what's new in the world of IEMs? Still rocking my Tenores after getting some nice double flange tips. Man, if Zero Audio made a Tenore with a better cable/build quality, they'd have all of my money!
> 
> Still may upgrade to something since I have some spare funds but it's a case of sorting the good from the bad IEMs and finding ones that match what I want (Similar sound signature to Tenores but improved sound, similar levels of comfort, better build quality).




:etysmile:


----------



## doctorjazz

Don't have the Basso, have theTenore and the Duoza, the Duoza (and the Titan 1, and the Fidue A83) are just MUCH better than the Tenore, IMO.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Don't have the Basso, have theTenore and the Duoza, the Duoza (and the Titan 1, and the Fidue A83) are just MUCH better than the Tenore, IMO.


 
  
 Although the Tenores are great for the price, I concur.


----------



## DannyBai

Tenor's were my favorite ZA until Duoza came along.


----------



## waynes world

If any of you guys are into earbuds, you`ll wanna check out the VE Zen:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/759219/ve-a-new-and-impresive-earbuds-brand
  
 A few of us were lucky enough to get review units from Lee (@zhibli06). I've been listening to mine for a couple of days, and even though it is recommended that they are burned in for 200 hours, I'm already smitten. It takes a lot to tear the Titan1's out of my ears and keep them torn out, but the Zens are succeeding (they sound especially amazing off of my Xuelin Ihifi 770 dap). They are wonderfully balanced, have an incredibly detailed and layered bass, lovely mids and smooth yet extended highs - a very nice timbre. The sound is very engaging, and some of that must be due to the PRaT of which ClieOS speaks. And they have excellent imaging and soundstage. Really nice.
  
 More to come, but these earbuds are the real deal. And I am surprised to find that I am quite enjoying the earbud form factor. Good stuff!


----------



## jant71

Are these buds better sounding than the Titan 1? I like my E0921 a bit better than the Titan 1 straight out of my A15. Of course those Zen don't seem to work that well straight out of the A15 since they are 320 Ohm.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Are these buds better sounding than the Titan 1? I like my E0921 a bit better than the Titan 1 straight out of my A15.


 
  
 At this stage, I feel that they sound about equally good, but definitely different. The titan's bass and highs are more forward and in your face, and the highs are brighter and more shimmery. Zens seem more balanced with the mids a bit more elevated sounding than then Titans, and thicker sounding and smoother overall (but they may change with further burn in). I honestly can't pick a favorite at this time.
  


> Of course those Zen don't seem to work that well straight out of the A15 since they are 320 Ohm.


 
  
 Yup. I didn't think that the Zen would sound so good off of my 770, but the 770's "120mw+120mw @ 32ohm" output has no problem pushing them.
  
 Edit: the Zen are sounding _really_ good off of the C3/BH combo.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have a pair as well, sounds great out of my Pono, better if I add C5 amp. Still in preliminary impressions, not burned in yet. Haven't compared in detail to Titan 1, will at some point. Never really been an ear bud person, taking a bit to get the hang on inserting them so they stay in, but I'm starting to get it. More later.


----------



## Mackem

How do the Duoza's fit in the ear? They look kinda funky..


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> If any of you guys are into earbuds, you`ll wanna check out the VE Zen:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/759219/ve-a-new-and-impresive-earbuds-brand
> 
> ...


 

 Is it hard to get them to stay in the ear? I still remember the earbuds that came with my iPhone 4 and it would irritate my ears after repeated attempts to keep them jammed in there. Wish they went with a titan like fit.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm getting better, takes a while to get used tothe idea you're not SUPPOSED to get a seal, just get the bud to sit between the folks of your upper east just below the canal...at least if I've got it right...



redjohn456 said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you guys are into earbuds, you`ll wanna check out the VE Zen:
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

mackem said:


> How do the Duoza's fit in the ear? They look kinda funky..




They look funky, spikes and all, but they actually fit nicely, at least with me. Believe I put spiral tips on them, though may have been Ultimate Ears. Look quite than they really are.


----------



## jant71

Philips has new earphones mostly based around a new iteration 8.6mm driver both PET and Mylar dome versions...
  
 SHE9100 RED


  
  
 Sports models including the SHQ1300, 2300, 3300, and 4300.
  
 Top to bottom- 4300 headband, 3300 clips, 2300 in-ear,1300 earbuds


----------



## EISENbricher

jant71 said:


> Philips has new earphones mostly based around a new iteration 8.6mm driver both PET and Mylar dome versions...
> 
> SHE9100 RED
> 
> ...


they look nice. Any idea about pricing?


----------



## jant71

Europe first as usual and Hong Kong apparently but ebay prices on the sports stuff is $25-ish for the 1300, $30-ish for the 2300, around $35 for the 3300 ear clip and $45 for BTN style 4300. 35 EURO is the SHE9100 price that I found though street prices or when they become more widely available should be prob. ~$30.


----------



## Shawn71

jant71 said:


> Europe first as usual and Hong Kong apparently but ebay prices on the sports stuff is $25-ish for the 1300, $30-ish for the 2300, around $35 for the 3300 ear clip and $45 for BTN style 4300. 35 EURO is the SHE9100 price that I found though street prices or when they become more widely available should be prob. ~$30.


 

 Hope the 4300, last in the picture, will not face any patent infringements by bose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh the stay fit fin......


----------



## Cagin

mackem said:


> How do the Duoza's fit in the ear? They look kinda funky..


they don't feel heavy at all. I just have the stock tips, so the fit is quite shallow yet comfortable, not irritating at all during longer sessions. But they still fall out of my ears way too often, especially when I turn my head, I feel the left side sliding out. As for sleeping with them, I still can't lay my head on the side. They are too protruding.


----------



## jant71

shawn71 said:


> Hope the 4300, last in the picture, will not face any patent infringements by bose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oops, fixed that. Model numbers and pics are opposite order.


----------



## waynes world

Dunu Titan1. Awesome. $89. Massdrop. 'Nuff said.
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dunu-titan-1-iem


----------



## doctorjazz

Believe I got it from Massdrop last time they were offered, GREAT DEAL on a fine iem!


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Dunu Titan1. Awesome. $89. Massdrop. 'Nuff said.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dunu-titan-1-iem


 

 do we have to pay import tax on it? Is that 89 USD or CAD? Thanks


----------



## EISENbricher

waynes world said:


> Dunu Titan1. Awesome. $89. Massdrop. 'Nuff said.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dunu-titan-1-iem


 
 What?! Awesome!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thinking about it, I love the Dunu Titan 1, but I don't think it is enough of a discount to deal with Massdrop, which involves long waits and no customer service, but that's just me...


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> do we have to pay import tax on it? Is that 89 USD or CAD? Thanks


 
  
 No import tax. But the good 'ol "exchange" tax kicks in (it's USD). Plus $10.76US shipping to Canada. So it comes out to something like $126CN (still plenty worth it imo).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Believe I got it from Massdrop last time they were offered, GREAT DEAL on a fine iem!


 

 +1 BUT agreeing with doctorjazz get them elsewhere


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Thinking about it, I love the Dunu Titan 1, but I don't think it is enough of a discount to deal with Massdrop, which involves long waits and no customer service, but that's just me...


  

 Quote:


drbluenewmexico said:


> +1 BUT agreeing with doctorjazz get them elsewhere


 
  
 If you`re in the US, then it`s a $26 savings. Whether or not that is worth the potential extra wait is up to the individual.
  
 But regarding their customer service:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/13485#post_11445060


hideouspride said:


> Quick note on the Dunu Titan 1 - we're working directly with the manufacturer, so the full warranty coverage is valid. The only difference is if you're in need of repair due to a faulty unit, you would contact our support team who get in touch with Dunu on your behalf rather than contacting them yourself.
> 
> We hold all of the transaction data privately so we can make sure anyone that contacts our support team is a valid buyer, vs if you contact Dunu they have no information as to if your claim to have purchased from us is legit.


----------



## 7S Cameron

How long does it usually take to receive something from Massdrop? I'm interested in the Titan, but I'm not in a big hurry to get it since it will just be my workout IEM.


----------



## Shawn71

if anyone interested, MP4N has this bundle offer and 2nd S1 for $19.50.....
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/bundle-brainwavz-s1-earphones-headphone-case-nationite-a1-2600mah-powerbank


----------



## Koolpep

7s cameron said:


> How long does it usually take to receive something from Massdrop? I'm interested in the Titan, but I'm not in a big hurry to get it since it will just be my workout IEM.


 
  
 You need to be patient. Mass drop has great prices but is definitively the wrong place if you are in a hurry or can't wait. I have joined 33 drops so far and it takes time. Anything from 1 week after the drop ends to 6 weeks, in rare cases even longer but that is usually mentioned and the team does update the drop page with the status.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## waynes world

koolpep said:


> You need to be patient. Mass drop has great prices but is definitively the wrong place if you are in a hurry or can't wait. I have joined 33 drops so far and it takes time. Anything from 1 week after the drop ends to 6 weeks, in rare cases even longer but that is usually mentioned and the team does update the drop page with the status.
> 
> Cheers,
> K




The last titan1 drop ended on feb06. Mine were delivered (to Canada) on Feb26, so 20 days. Pretty good.


----------



## RedJohn456

koolpep said:


> You need to be patient. Mass drop has great prices but is definitively the wrong place if you are in a hurry or can't wait. I have joined 33 drops so far and it takes time. Anything from 1 week after the drop ends to 6 weeks, in rare cases even longer but that is usually mentioned and the team does update the drop page with the status.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 

 Their US only IE80 drop was a fuster cluck apparently with people having to wait up to 2 months or more to receive their units. But yes, if you want a decent price and don't mind waiting, mass drop is a viable alternative for sure.


----------



## doctorjazz

When I had trouble with some new electronics, they directed me to the manufacturer. Other retailers would take a return (Amazon is great this way), I'm still dealing with the same manufacturer (CEntrance) to try to get it working properly. That is why I don't say not to use them, I have purchased a number of things from them. But, imo (and this is just me), the discount has to be high enough (my arbitrary number is 40% or more) to justify the waits and the lack of support for things (from someone else's post, seems they will help if something is DOA, but if the issue is more subtle, at least I felt on my own).
ymmv, and I really love the Titan1, which I think I did get from Massdrop, so I didn't follow my own rule. But, that's my take on it.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> When I had trouble with some new electronics, they directed me to the manufacturer. Other retailers would take a return (Amazon is great this way), I'm still dealing with the same manufacturer (CEntrance) to try to get it working properly. That is why I don't say not to use them, I have purchased a number of things from them. But, imo (and this is just me), the discount has to be high enough (my arbitrary number is 40% or more) to justify the waits and the lack of support for things (from someone else's post, seems they will help if something is DOA, but if the issue is more subtle, at least I felt on my own).
> ymmv, *and I really love the Titan1, which I think I did get from Massdrop, so I didn't follow my own rule.* But, that's my take on it.


 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






  
  
 Just kidding doc.. we love ya!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > When I had trouble with some new electronics, they directed me to the manufacturer. Other retailers would take a return (Amazon is great this way), I'm still dealing with the same manufacturer (CEntrance) to try to get it working properly. That is why I don't say not to use them, I have purchased a number of things from them. But, imo (and this is just me), the discount has to be high enough (my arbitrary number is 40% or more) to justify the waits and the lack of support for things (from someone else's post, seems they will help if something is DOA, but if the issue is more subtle, at least I felt on my own).
> ...




At least I'm an honest hypocrite, lol!


----------



## ericp10




----------



## jant71

Just got in a pair of these yesterday...


 ...the ATH-SPORT2 in navy/yellow.
  
 They are starting to appear in the US.  Not sure what the street prices will be as I bought a CES hand out off someone. So, not an actual store bought one.
  
 I only knew that the Sport2 has a new 28ohm driver and is said to be balanced sounding. Not the typical sport earphone signature. The only thing the box says as far as sound is "CRISP/CLEAR AUDIO".
  

  

  

  


  
  

  

  
 The ATH-SPORT2 is a part of the new sport series. It has a lightweight cable that is J to not deal with tangling as much and to be able to just wear them on the neck. You know, after your work out, you don't really have a case in your pocket or if you stop and talk to someone or do something you take them out, they rest on your neck and your hands are free. J-cord is more for sport and not too well liked for normal phones.
  
 Thing is the phone they most resemble in form, fit, and sound is the Titan-1. Using both with AT tips, the Titan 1 have no edge in clarity to the Sport 2. The Sport2 though is one of the few phones I have looked for tips that give more bass and warmth. Much the opposite of sports/exercise models like the Sony AS800 or the Pioneer E721/751. I have tested, so far, on my Sony S639 and A15 and my iriver E300.
  
 The SPORT2 sound balance, tube angle and depth, light thinnish cable are all quite Titan-ish like. If someone wants a sport version of the DUNU these would fit nicely. Not up to the sound quality of the Titan-1. Bass reach is a bit less and the iso is better and the stage suffers a bit. Titan-1 is a bit bigger sounding. Detail hasn't fully come in yet but I can't complain even vs. the Titan 1 and IM02. They were $25 shipped so not gonna complain at all. A step down but not that much.
  
 As you see in the pic above all the secure fit pieces are off. They are pretty big and ear filling so that I can use either the small or none at all. I choose none so my left side get more fit depth. Bigger ears should get better fit and a bit more bass than I do. So maybe more bass and warmth than me but still almost armature sounding with a quick and clean note. Doubt they could ever be really muddy sounding except for occlusion effect. Either way they will be more in the balance sounding camp than the bass heavy camp. The Sport 3 is known to be the bassier model so far.
  
 The Sport2 do make phones I have sound muddy. FX46 is similar pricing but gets beat quite handily. CX3.00 gets beat even with the filters removed from the tubes. The CX5.00 also gets beat cause it is only slightly better than the CX3.00.
  
 Brainwavz S0 is also a balanced sounding phone and good esp. with a slightly looser seal than you can get. Still, the SPORT2 is cleaner and more natural sounding with better treble tone and tighter sharper bass.
  
 An interesting comparison, though maybe not the same signature, will be the VSD2S when they arrive. From my memory of the VSD1(non-S) The S0 > VSD1 slightly so the SPORT2 may still beat the VSD2 which I did no think would be the case. The S version is said to have slightly better but less bass and better clarity than the VSD2 and the VSD2 is a small step above the VSD1 so the 2S and S2  should be very close.
  
 So, I can certainly recommend the SPORT 2 as they look good, have a light cable, are rinse-able(IPX5) and fine for sweat or rainy days. They have a quick and easy fit and a good clean sound. The stock isolating tips are amongst my favorites as they are similar to the CKP200 that I use on the Titan and other phone for quality bass w/o treble degradation. Clip is generic, no case, and the ambient tips and secure fit pieces are of no use to me but may be to others. For the prices, $31 shipped from CD Japan and the U.S. street prices, they are weatherproof, seemingly durable and offer a high SQ value especially if you like a more balanced signature.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I wonder how they sound compared to the Sony AS800AP. For a sport headphone, they too are excellent sounding...in fact they just sound great regardless of the intended use/marketing jargon.


----------



## jant71

How much bass does the Sony have compared to the Titan 1?? The Sport2 has less for me than the Titan does. I would think the Sony is more bass focused vs. the balance of the Sport 2. More like the IM02 and Titan than the JVC/Sony kind of sound.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> How much bass does the Sony have compared to the Titan 1?? The Sport2 has less for me than the Titan does. I would think the Sony is more bass focused vs. the balance of the Sport 2. More like the IM02 and Titan than the JVC/Sony kind of sound.


 

 The Sony has less prominent mid-bass, and more sub-bass. They're exceptionally smooth. I haven't heard them yet, but the general opinion of the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear's bass seems to fit the AS800AP well; big bass, but somehow it just feels right and never too excessive. For a bassy earphone, the AS800AP doesn't recess the mids, and the treble isn't bright or harsh as I notice is often the case with JVC/Sony stuff. They're just a really well tuned bassy iem. Mids sound more forward on the AS800AP vs. the Titan 1 as well, and as a result they're less v- and more u-shaped. I can't stress enough how nice they are to listen to. Their butt-ugly design and sport designation do no justice to the wonderful drivers stuffed inside.

  
​


----------



## jant71

Yeah, I hear the Sport2 as having less mid and sub bass and just having leaner and quicker bass notes than the Titan 1. Its' take on a sport earphone would seem to be lean, quick, and energetic more than many of the common bass emphasized options out there. To get you going with it's energy. Though since I listen to radio and quite a few podcasts the excess bass of some models tends to balance that out and smooth over which works sometimes. Still the more neutral Sport2 still has worked well today outside with some walks as the snow flurries fall(except for the serrated cable and the top of my jackets zipper interacting). Isolation has been solid and enough bass and the bass quality is a surprise as is the vocal quality and the treble. For sure going to be more crisp and less smooth than the Sony AS800 would seem. Still want to see how they finish cooking though 
  
 I hear the vocals on the Sport 2 as more forward that the DUNU and less forward than the IM02. A bit closer vocals but every bit as good as the DUNU.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> For sure going to be more crisp and less smooth than the Sony AS800 would seem. Still want to see how they finish cooking though


 
  





  
 I hope the Sport2 stay crisp, bright, and detailed after burn in. It's nice to have some choice in the sport earphone market. Glad to hear both are a little more vocal forward as well. Seems to be a bit of a trend with lately. Not a bad thing.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I was looking into the Titan for running and working out, but it seems like these Sport 2s might be a good fit for me. They seem like they would fit metal music very well!


----------



## jant71

^ Listening to the Sport 2 quite a bit today and they haven't sounded bad on any song nor been bogged down or gotten smeared. Nothing they couldn't handle as far as quick or complex. Even bad recording sounded pretty damn good. Should do well with metal.
  
 Been using the Sport 2 with my large IM02 tips. Only had oe problem which was the Sport 2 sounded better with the S639 than with my A15. They do sound a bit different now so I realized that flat on the one Sony was great but I needed to not run the A15 on flat EQ. once I upped the Clear bass one notch then reduced 400 Hz by one notch that fixed the A15/Sport 2 pairing.
  
 One thing I noticed is that the Sport 2 and Aurisonics Rockets have nearly the same plug and strain relief. The AT's makes sense as it is not as stiff and is more appropriately sized. Now that shape makes more sense as to fit a finger underneath and thumb on top to pull the plug out. The Rockets plug was just so big you just grabbed the base of it. This one I just naturally put the thumb on top and hook the finger underneath as the ergonomics are well thought out. Rockets never occurred to me due to the size and stiffness I wouldn't want to pull behind the relief area as to not risk putting more strain on the jack.


----------



## doctorjazz

Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London (side trip to Belgium), wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London (side trip to Belgium), wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.


 
  
 Sounds like fun doc! Just spend all of your time visiting audio shops - your family would love it!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London (side trip to Belgium), wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.
> ...




Even better, I drag them to dusty used record shops, they're thrilled


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London (side trip to Belgium), wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.


 
  
 Definitely hit that world famous jazz club in London. I think it's called Ronnie Scotts.....???


----------



## doctorjazz

Ooo, that's right, forgot about that, you've got the name right, some live albums recorded there, have to see who is playing! Good thought, thanks!



ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London (side trip to Belgium), wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Ooo, that's right, forgot about that, you've got the name right, some live albums recorded there, have to see who is playing! Good thought, thanks!


 

 Doctor jazz you should have high Tea with the Queen!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Ooo, that's right, forgot about that, you've got the name right, some live albums recorded there, have to see who is playing! Good thought, thanks!
> ...




Hmmm, what do they put in the Queen's tea? Sounds like something I must do!!!


----------



## Cagin

doctorjazz said:


> Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London *(side trip to Belgium)*, wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.


 
 Brussels incl?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

cagin said:


> Brussels incl?


 

 stuff yourselves on Belgian chocolate! eat lots of Brussel sprouts? 
 have a great trip and come back renewed refreshed and ready to audtion
 more gear!


----------



## doctorjazz

cagin said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Things quiet here on the thread, going for a bit over a week to London *(side trip to Belgium)*, wondering if anyone had any recommendations for things to do/see while I'm there (I think my wife and daughter have already booked us fairly solidly, but try to sneak out in any openings they've somehow neglected to fill). Thanks.
> ...





drbluenewmexico said:


> cagin said:
> 
> 
> > Brussels incl?
> ...




Have about 2 days at the end of 10 days in Belgium, and we'll be in Brugge and Brussels, but it is a short time there. I do plan on indulging in the chocolate, and I'm told Belgium makes more different beers per capita than any other country...have sampled a number, but we'll see how many I can try in the 2 days I'm there. And, I have it on good authority that Belgian Chocolates and Beers are both rated NO POINTS on the Weight Watchers diet scale, so one can have all they want!!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Have about 2 days at the end of 10 days in Belgium, and we'll be in Brugge and Brussels, but it is a short time there. I do plan on indulging in the chocolate, and I'm told Belgium makes more different beers per capita than any other country...have sampled a number, but we'll see how many I can try in the 2 days I'm there. And, I have it on good authority that Belgian Chocolates and Beers are both rated NO POINTS on the Weight Watchers diet scale, so one can have all they want!!!!!


 

 thats absolutely true, and in fact, eating them TOGETHER causes you to lose weight! its amazing!


----------



## Cagin

doctorjazz said:


> Have about 2 days at the end of 10 days in Belgium, and we'll be in Brugge and Brussels, but it is a short time there. I do plan on indulging in the chocolate, and I'm told Belgium makes more different beers per capita than any other country...have sampled a number, but we'll see how many I can try in the 2 days I'm there. And, I have it on good authority that Belgian Chocolates and Beers are both rated NO POINTS on the Weight Watchers diet scale, so one can have all they want!!!!!



I'd gladly meet you to hand them over in downtown Brussels haha


----------



## doctorjazz

cagin said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Have about 2 days at the end of 10 days in Belgium, and we'll be in Brugge and Brussels, but it is a short time there. I do plan on indulging in the chocolate, and I'm told Belgium makes more different beers per capita than any other country...have sampled a number, but we'll see how many I can try in the 2 days I'm there. And, I have it on good authority that Belgian Chocolates and Beers are both rated NO POINTS on the Weight Watchers diet scale, so one can have all they want!!!!!
> ...




Awwwwww.....that's so nice, PM you if I can during my day there. (looks yummy)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, what do they put in the Queen's tea? Sounds like something I must do!!!


 

 Queens tea contains mystery ingredients, put some have suggested it includes :
 Henry the Fifth, a kind of Crown Royal Bourbon, Essence of Amnesia,  Nopium,
 Air of Gance, Herstory, Duke of Earl extract, AquaLung, Hood of Robin, and
 MagniFa Sense...but they might be wrong. try it if you can.......but be sure to mention
 us in your will for audio system dispersal....


----------



## jant71

So, after a few days with the Sport2 they have opened up a bit and the treble seems to have toned down some. Still utterly surprised by them though. They are now extremely close to the Titan 1 when before the DUNU was bigger as far as stage size. DUNU still has the upper and lower reach edge. Treble and bass extend further. Clarity goes to the Sport 2, no doubt, due to the pristine midbass that sounds a bit veiled with the Titan 1 in comparison. The DUNU slight bass and  mid-bass amount works well in their favor for outdoors use as it melts away from external cancellation. Sport 2 has the iso edge and tries to keep the bass it has but I hear it still losing some of the precious bass it has.
  
 Not that I liked the Titan 1 as much as my IM-02 which I use with my A15 with Ostry OS200 tips. Those tips filter treble so again the Sport2 win again, What!, in the clarity department over the IM-02. This sport 2 probably should have been a "Sound Reality" phone instead of in the sport line  I should use the Ostry tips with the Sport 2 as well especially with the A15 but I use ClearBass to add bass since the Sport 2 are not quite as bright or extended as the IM or DUNU. They were as bright till they calmed down a bit.
  
 Oddly, I probably like the vocals the best on the Sport 2. and unamped, since my ECCI, JDS, and FiiO amps are now sold on, the Sport 2 probably have the leanest, tightest notes throughout than the other two which helps with the clarity and separation to render some notes, esp. those found in the midrange such as some guitar to be heard easier and with more air around them. Certainly hear things I shouldn't be hearing at the $25 price.
  
 Strangely enough the Sport 2  seem to belong with the two big buys than with anything else I may have more in their price range. Tight, quick, super neutral with a slight U(in between the Titan 1 and more mid forward IM-02). Good energy. Still love the strains for their length and ergonomics. So great to insert and pull out both the housings and plug. Best there over the other two phones. Though, the cable in between is pretty good but still a J that can use the clip. Light but noisier with zippers or other contact items due to the cable's tangle free design. The serrations do seem to keep tangles at bay but add some to the noise when rubbing across things.
  
 The Sport 2 has giving me that kick in the ass moment since I should have bought them way sooner  They have made every song sound good and quite enjoyable so far, even bad recordings.


----------



## doctorjazz

I keep looking over my shoulder, looking out for agents who want to take me out for "gear dispersal", got 007 on the case!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I like my High Tea shaken, not stirred....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I like my High Tea shaken, not stirred....


 

 thats good, and will help you Bond with the QUEEN and be AUDIO ROYALTY yourself.
 but agents are everywhere, nanobots in pudding, beers and cheese.  keep your thoughts
 pure and your support for the British Empire unwavering!  and enjoy yourself, I'm sure
 this forum will send you a "get out of European Jail fee card" if necessary. when in doubt
  
 mention your friend who sounds like Snowman or Showman, or something like that NOT.
 (NOTE to censors, above comments were made purely for sarcastic humor value and are
 not intended to intend that doctor jazz is a secret agent  for any sovereign body, although
 he may be spying on himself when listening to high end audio equipment.)
  
 Hope you make it to a good European record and gear shop!


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> So, after a few days with the Sport2 they have opened up a bit and the treble seems to have toned down some. Still utterly surprised by them though. They are now extremely close to the Titan 1 when before the DUNU was bigger as far as stage size. DUNU still has the upper and lower reach edge. Treble and bass extend further. Clarity goes to the Sport 2, no doubt, due to the pristine midbass that sounds a bit veiled with the Titan 1 in comparison. The DUNU slight bass and  mid-bass amount works well in their favor for outdoors use as it melts away from external cancellation. Sport 2 has the iso edge and tries to keep the bass it has but I hear it still losing some of the precious bass it has.
> 
> Not that I liked the Titan 1 as much as my IM-02 which I use with my A15 with Ostry OS200 tips. Those tips filter treble so again the Sport2 win again, What!, in the clarity department over the IM-02. This sport 2 probably should have been a "Sound Reality" phone instead of in the sport line  I should use the Ostry tips with the Sport 2 as well especially with the A15 but I use ClearBass to add bass since the Sport 2 are not quite as bright or extended as the IM or DUNU. They were as bright till they calmed down a bit.
> 
> ...



Wow, I've really been considering the Titan for my workout IEM, but the more you talk about the Sport 2 the more I'm considering it instead.


----------



## kahaluu

IMO, it seems like the Sport 2 would be better for the gym. It would probably isolate a lot better than the Titan's. It's actually made for outdoor sporting activities.


----------



## 7S Cameron

kahaluu said:


> IMO, it seems like the Sport 2 would be better for the gym. It would probably isolate a lot better than the Titan's. It's actually made for outdoor sporting activities.



I know it is built for that sort of thing which is great, I was just worried about the sound signature. Seems like I shouldn't be though!


----------



## jant71

As in my picture previously, the angle and depth is nearly the same as the Titan 1. Only isolates better because it isn't as vented. Still a shallow fit and not high iso for me. Maybe different for different ears but doubt they would be high iso for most people. Not designed that way cause then bone conduction/ footfall noise would be high. High isolation is kinda bad for certain activities. Sitting on a bench is okay but running would be thud, thud, thud.
  
 7S cameron sig phones are not close. Though the CKN70 reach and stage size is very much similar to how the Sport 2 presents. If you like the Gratitude and CKN70 presentations you'll like the Sport 2 presentation but combined with an Etymotic flavor that would make the CKN70 sound quite muddy/bloated. Bass level is close to the IM-02 and certainly less than the Titan 1 going back and forth. Quite a step from the FX850. Worry about possibly needing to add low end but if you can then not a real issue.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> As in my picture previously, the angle and depth is nearly the same as the Titan 1. Only isolates better because it isn't as vented. Still a shallow fit and not high iso for me. Maybe different for different ears but doubt they would be high iso for most people. Not designed that way cause then bone conduction/ footfall noise would be high. High isolation is kinda bad for certain activities. Sitting on a bench is okay but running would be thud, thud, thud.
> 
> 7S cameron sig phones are not close. Though the CKN70 reach and stage size is very much similar to how the Sport 2 presents. If you like the Gratitude and CKN70 presentations you'll like the Sport 2 presentation but combined with an Etymotic flavor that would make the CKN70 sound quite muddy/bloated. Bass level is close to the IM-02 and certainly less than the Titan 1 going back and forth. Quite a step from the FX850. Worry about possibly needing to add low end but if you can then not a real issue.



My source is the DX50, so I will probably fund the bass quantity to be a little lacking. It is A LOT cheaper than the Titan though!


----------



## jant71

A couple of new ones worth mentioning possibly ...

 

TE-03












  


























 
 




TE-03

Dynamic standard model of microphone built-in inline controller equipped employing the aluminum housing. Clear midrange and powerful high-quality stereo earphones bass reproduction is attractive.



Body color (B) Black

(R) Red


Standard price

¥ 8,000 + consumption tax





 

 

and
 

 






 

TDK-TH-NEC300

Three keywords

Concept to development

 
Developed a package to represent unique keyword 'future', 'Hero', 'robot', Japanese were familiar concepts, while corresponding to product design and original view of the world. TH-NEC300 mechanical and hyper-real impression is, production type at the top of the housing.

 
Heritage unique

Package

 
Develop a unique package designed a capsule floating in space. Create a new space sense of dynamism in the headphone section dominated by rectangular package.

 
The trend of new sounds

Sound design that fits

 
Has undergone a unique optimized features up-tempo rhythms, vocals, quick sound, new sound trends (unison or game sound) sound tuning (tuned neo:n).

 
The pursuit of quality through proprietary technology

 
Adopt a new development drivers using TDK NEOREC series high coercivity magnet. Silver alloy cable containing the silver alloy, balanced high enables frequency reproduction.

 
Easy to use code design

 
Adopted special L-type Plug and distributed plug piece of slider for tidy tangle of cord to prevent bending stress, to reduce the break.

 
PAGE TOP

Specs

Part No. TH-NEC300BK (black)

TH-NEC300WH (white)

TH-NEC300RD (red)

Format dynamic type

Plug 3.5 mm stereo mini plug (L type plug)

Driver diameter 5.5 mm

Frequency range 10 - 22,000 Hz

Sound pressure sensitivity 91dB/mW

Input impedance 16 Ω

Cable length length of 1.1 m (Y type)

Silver alloy cable specifications

Accessories ear piece (XS/S/M/L)


----------



## DannyBai

Both look interesting.


----------



## vwinter

The TDK moreso for me, what with the obvious inspiration and all...




The sensitivity on the TDK is pretty damn low.
Any pricing info?


----------



## jant71

TDK are on Amazon.jp for ~$27 and the Fostex are $65 listed price.


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone going to try the Trinity Audio IEMs?  Lots of movement on the thread.
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/157887895/trinity-audio-engineering-audiophile-grade-in-ear
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760277/introducing-trinity-audio-engineering/


----------



## jant71

With my Sport2 and VSD2S/AN16 I'm pretty good for now as far as recent acquisitions. Wanted to try the Hyperion but I'll wait till later on after and see if someone wants to trade a pair for my Titan 1. By the time they come out who knows what else will be out


----------



## ShadowArmour

Dsnuts, thanks for starting this post. I am new tp this website and i would like to thank you all, i am gained immense knowledge from this thread. 
  
 So, I was looking for an earphone below the $20 mark. this thread helped me make up mind on the JVC FX40, just now ordered (yaay!!!). Looking forward to having an great experience with them, also these will be my branded earphones, never have I bought anything besides the stock earphones that come with mobile phones, well yes those are free! 
  
 pretty excited people. I hope the sibilance is not too much.
  
 I also wanted to know if the BassDriver site you all have recommended would be sufficient to burn them in or should i use the Jlabs file also(never burned in any earphones, please help) 
  
 Thanks a lot guys! cheers to the community!


----------



## 7S Cameron

shadowarmour said:


> Dsnuts, thanks for starting this post. I am new tp this website and i would like to thank you all, i am gained immense knowledge from this thread.
> 
> So, I was looking for an earphone below the $20 mark. this thread helped me make up mind on the JVC FX40, just now ordered (yaay!!!). Looking forward to having an great experience with them, also these will be my branded earphones, never have I bought anything besides the stock earphones that come with mobile phones, well yes those are free!
> 
> ...



The FX40 is very harsh on open box. It needs a very dramatic amount of burn in to smooth out. It might just be in my head, but I feel like bassdrive works the best. When using the Jlabs file I didnt notice an improvement in the sound. Once I switched over to bassdrive I noticed a huge difference. You can just play your own music at high listening volumes as well.


----------



## 7S Cameron

The FX40 is definitely my favorite pair of earphones in that price range though. They sound fantastic!


----------



## Dsnuts

shadowarmour said:


> Dsnuts, thanks for starting this post. I am new tp this website and i would like to thank you all, i am gained immense knowledge from this thread.
> 
> So, I was looking for an earphone below the $20 mark. this thread helped me make up mind on the JVC FX40, just now ordered (yaay!!!). Looking forward to having an great experience with them, also these will be my branded earphones, never have I bought anything besides the stock earphones that come with mobile phones, well yes those are free!
> 
> ...


 

 Welcome to headfi. Let us know how you like em. They get better the longer you use them. I have a relatively newer pair and these sounded less harsh on open listen than I remembered my first pair being.  
  
 Speaking of cheaper oldies but goodies. I have been using my SHE3580 on my laptop as of late to watch movies and play some games on. Some oldies I will never get rid of.
  
 Managed to get in on the X3 Gen 2 deal from Fiio. Look forward to the update on the X3.


----------



## waynes world

shadowarmour said:


> Dsnuts, thanks for starting this post. I am new tp this website and i would like to thank you all, i am gained immense knowledge from this thread.
> 
> So, I was looking for an earphone below the $20 mark. this thread helped me make up mind on the JVC FX40, just now ordered (yaay!!!). Looking forward to having an great experience with them, also these will be my branded earphones, never have I bought anything besides the stock earphones that come with mobile phones, well yes those are free!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to head-fi, and sorry for your wallet!
  
 I was _you_ 3 years ago lol. Same thread. Same fx40's. Same damned innocence and excuberence!
  
 Three years later I am not so innocent, my wallet is a lot lighter, but I have met a lot of awesome people here and it's been a wonderful experience. And, I'm just as excited about gear now as I was then. So have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh, and do yourself a favour and buy some KSC75's...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/638757/koss-ksc75s-dont-forget-this-giant-killer-in-all-the-hidden-gem-hype
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/koss-ksc75-portable-stereophone-headphones


----------



## vlenbo

Nice discovery Jant! Since our sound signature preferences are not that far off, I might buy the sports 2.
  
 And the newly announced fostex and tdk have me intrigued as well. I hope they sound good.
  
  
 I also made a discovery of my own. If you guys love speakers, I would suggest going the bookshelf speaker route. Especially the sony one, which I will not specify at this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 I will say this though. Intimate mids that are pretty detailed and present, while also having a slightly recessed treble in some recordings (most of them have a present treble). The mids are thick, the lows are pretty tight, accurate, and somewhat full as well. I hear the bass roll off at 60-66 hz. 
  
  
 I'm being conservative with this discovery as this bookshelf speaker pair is being juiced by a lepai 2020a+ amp. 
  
  
  
 Enjoy your day guys.
  
 Edit: It's a balanced sound signature, one that is non-fatiguing, smooth, only lightly warm. This is the sound that I wish the xba-h3 had, at least on the mids. Treble and bass were done tastefully on the h3. Maybe the a3 will sound like these speakers.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> +1
> 
> WOW! and I say WOW!. These sound stupendous out of the box. The sense of space is crazy nice. Right off the bat strings have weight. Vocals have clarity and depth. Instruments pop. Balance is very nice. Yes fellas this would be on the very first tune.
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## ShadowArmour

Will definitely burn them in then! 
 Thanks for the advice will use the bassdrive link!


----------



## ShadowArmour

dsnuts said:


> Welcome to headfi. Let us know how you like em. They get better the longer you use them. I have a relatively newer pair and these sounded less harsh on open listen than I remembered my first pair being.
> 
> Speaking of cheaper oldies but goodies. I have been using my SHE3580 on my laptop as of late to watch movies and play some games on. Some oldies I will never get rid of.
> 
> Managed to get in on the X3 Gen 2 deal from Fiio. Look forward to the update on the X3.


 
  
  
 Thanks Dsnuts! Will share my views on the FX40, it take a week get the home.they were not available in my country so ordered them from amazon.com.


----------



## ShadowArmour

waynes world said:


> Welcome to head-fi, and sorry for your wallet!
> 
> I was _you_ 3 years ago lol. Same thread. Same fx40's. Same damned innocence and excuberence!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Haha! brought back old memories did I? Nice to hear!
  
 But are they not worth making my wallet light? 
  
  
 I did check those Koss ones out, rejected them because, I dont really like clip earphones, they tend to hurt and have no isolation.
 Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## waynes world

shadowarmour said:


> Haha! brought back old memories did I? Nice to hear!
> 
> But are they not worth making my wallet light?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The reason I suggested them are: (a) they are classics; (b) they are $15; (c) they sound rather amazing; and (d) they can be used to make better audio gear decisions later on. For example, if you are considering some $200 headphones down the road (don't laugh - it will happen), you might want to reconsider them if they don't sound as good as the $15 ksc75's.
  
 Btw, many people (myself included) put the ksc75 drivers onto a headband (a popular one is the parts express headband). But that doesn't improve their isolation.
  
 Anyway, enjoy your fx40's! There's a lot of other great low priced IEM options around in case you find them to be too bright.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> The reason I suggested them are: (a) they are classics; (b) they are $15; (c) they sound rather amazing; and (d) they can be used to make better audio gear decisions later on. For example, if you are considering some $200 headphones down the road (don't laugh - it will happen), you might want to reconsider them if they don't sound as good as the $15 ksc75's.




Case in point!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/109756/rank-the-headphones-that-you-own/4920_30#post_11513611

There, I can now get off of my bi-annual ksc75 pedestal


----------



## 7S Cameron

Hmm. Should I get the Koss KSC75 or the Sport 2 for running and the gym?


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> Hmm. Should I get the Koss KSC75 or the Sport 2 for running and the gym?


 
  
 Well, I can't speak for the Sport 2, but imo everyone should have the ksc75 _just because_.
  
 If you keep them on their ear clips, you gotta be okay with ear clips. The headband is much better imo - here's a good related video:
  

  
 With the headband, they stay on the head/ears fine, so that would be okay for running/gym. But, don't except much in the way isolation.


----------



## kahaluu

7s cameron said:


> Hmm. Should I get the Koss KSC75 or the Sport 2 for running and the gym?


 
 The sport 2 sounds good, but just not enough bass for me.


----------



## ericp10

Has anyone found and read any review of the Fostex TE-07? I'm just curious about its sound sig.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Has anyone found and read any review of the Fostex TE-07? I'm just curious about its sound sig.


 
 Can see people being gun shy at that price so wouldn't imagine many reviews just yet.
  


kahaluu said:


> The sport 2 sounds good, but just not enough bass for me.


 
 They remind me of the first RE0 and the need to coax bass out of them. First dynamic in a long, long time looking for bassier sounding tips instead of tips to get clarity,  tone down bass, or balance out. After run in and with the right tips they will still be flat at best. Any real decent warmth will need to come from EQ/amps. Happy with how they layered out with some time giving lower reach/emphasis and some punch as they move a bit more air than when new. Armature like in amount but still more satisfying dynamic flavor. Like I said, a change from the usual sports stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  


waynes world said:


> Well, I can't speak for the Sport 2, but imo everyone should have the ksc75 _just because_.
> 
> If you keep them on their ear clips, you gotta be okay with ear clips. The headband is much better imo - here's a good related video:
> 
> ...





 I liked the Sporta Pro better than the KSC75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 using the same headband.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> I liked the Sporta Pro better than the KSC75
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I go through phases of liking one or the other better, and when I need a bit more bass, the sporta pro drivers go onto the headband. I only have one of those parts express headbands, and it's half broken, so I need to score a couple more. The headband itself costs about $1.99, but shipping to Canada is $30US lol. Hopefully @carpman will be the "parts express headband saviour" lol: http://www.head-fi.org/t/638757/koss-ksc75s-dont-forget-this-giant-killer-in-all-the-hidden-gem-hype/630#post_11480209
  
 For the uninitiated, the sportapro and portapro headphones (and ksc35 clips) use the exact same drivers, and they look the same but sound different (mainly bassier) than the ksc75 drivers. All of the drivers can be interchanged amongst the other's headbands and clips. Confusing but cool.


----------



## jant71

I can recommend the Senn PX 95 esp. if you like the 35/75. Good for the price ~$35 now but sometimes dips to or below thirty on Amazon. Depends on how it fits but bigger pads and sounds like a 75 with a bit more bass or a 35 with a bit more treble. Again maybe a smidge more or less in the bass amount depending on how big the head/the clamp. A bit in between the two but maybe a bit more refined. Comes with the headband already though a much more sturdy one.


----------



## jant71

Oh yeah forgot about this one...http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201504/ehp-ch3000/&prev=search

  

  
  

  
 I know at least one person who will be pretty excited by this one. You know who you are


----------



## sodesuka

Is that housing plastic?


----------



## nick n

I think it is made of "awesometanium"
 Seriously though this must be the next higher up model , just a guess. using the same keeper magnets and 12.5 mm drivers of the 2000 series.
 ( 3000 series vs 2000/1000 )
 Really digging that design.
 Going to be very very hard to resist this one. Until I realize the exchange rates 
  Thanks for the post Jant71.
  
 The 1000 models are really tight and need a decent source to drive to their potential. Very clear. I can see where using it with a lesser source would give the various impressions that abound on the net.
 I drive mine with the Ihifi 812v2 DAP and the C&C XO2 monster portable amp ( and v-moda tips ). Occasionally throw in the Aclear Porta Headphone Conditioner NIP-05TH transformer unit , but they don't need tightening up due to that extra front ring magnet.
  
 Cable is nice too.
  
 I really should spring for the 2000 or this new 3000 one.... among other things in the lineup.
  
 help me get out of fullsized please people I am running out of space. ( got a good argument for me? )
  
 One of the Elecom standouts is actually their lower model rear facing one, now discontinued, very nice vocal clarity, tight bass and vibrant highs. the rear facing 13+ mm driver makes things seem to appear on their own from nowhere. Glad I got a spare . Couple other guys here got some gifted and might speak to them.
 Esfera model. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## sodesuka

lol ok, it seems to be aluminium according to the press release. glad that they're not losing to chinese manufacturers who use metal even on $5 product. 
  
 and yes it is their next higher end model, though I said that it's elecom so their higher end means at around 15K yen.
 http://kakaku.com/item/J0000016150/


----------



## jant71

Yep, Kakaku.com has a good succinct description there over the original press release so I'll paste it here...
  
  
 Elecom announced a new model two models of earphones. Earphone single model "EHP-CH3000 Series", I will be released from late April the model "EHP-CH3000S series" with a microphone.
  
 Both, high resolution corresponding earphone equipped with a 12.5mm diameter driver that reproduces the treble in powerful bass and a relaxed. The substrate to "Teijin Tetron MLF", employs a highly rigid diaphragm with a rib of the radial structure, to represent a rich sound field and natural spread. In addition, the pre-neodymium magnet, it is a to accelerate the vibration speed of the diaphragm, to reproduce a more powerful bass.
  
 In addition, the driver, the ball piece, employs a sound hole structure to place a magnet coaxially "Magnetic Turbo Axial Port", the response becomes smoother from low frequency to high frequency. By employing the high rigidity aluminum material drivers case and the housing, to suppress unnecessary vibration, as well faithfully reproduces the music signal from the vibration membrane, thereby realizing a robust and light weight.
  
 In terms of design, adopted the ingenious form of military style. Body color, were prepared two colors of black and khaki. Further, by adopting the depth ear cap corresponding to the depth 2 stage mechanism, in that conventional sealing than is improved and convey bass reliably.
  
 In addition, the ear caps of three sizes that fit to choose, has a two-layer structure in which changing the inside and outside of hardness, and both the quality improvement and fit of the low-temperature region by improving tightness. To prevent Mali from, was also equipped with the excellent line cable to the resistance. Cable length is 1.2m, clean together are code keeper is included with the extra code.
  
 It is to be noted that the model with a microphone "EHP-CH3000S Series", is equipped with a can talk condenser microphone. The remote control switch built-in microphone, and a call answer / call termination switch that can be operated by hand, the slide volume for volume control.
  
 The main specifications, reproduction frequency band is 5Hz ~ 40kHz, impedance is 16Ω, sound pressure sensitivity is 100dB, the maximum allowable input 100mW. Body size 14.2 (width) × 33 (height) × 27 (depth) mm, weight about 8g (both not include code). The weight of the microphone is about 3g (EHP-CH3000S series only). Ear caps (S / M / L each two), code keeper, pouch is included.
  
 Both price open.
  
  
 I can see it now, Teijin Tetron MLF will be the next carbon nanotubes !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for the Titanium Teijin Tetron, or triple T as I will call it !! That will be even awesomer!


----------



## doctorjazz

I have a discovery, which some have written about elsewhere, but I heard for myself. At present, at least with some bands, it is much better (at least, from a sound perspective), to listen to their music at home, through a good stereo or headphone setup, than it is to go see them live. I took my daughter to see All Time Low (her favorite band) Friday, at Monmouth college. They had 3 opening bands (uggh!). The sound was basically sludge blasted as loudly as possible, making it impossible to pick out vocals, guitars, bass lines (!!!!!!), melodies. It was basically a sonic assault. (my daughter didn't find it quite as painful, but she didn't know the music of the bands, and also found it impossible to decide if she liked it, as she couldn't differentiate much in the sonic sludge). All Time Low seemed to have a better sound system, and knowing the words/melodies/guitar lines definitely helps (I enjoyed the show, it was a fun sing along), but, sonically, it was still quite congested, blunt (on records their drummer is capable of subtle filigrees-live, it was pounding, super amplified bass drums and slamming on the skins), and, even knowing a guitar part, it was quite hard to pick it out and hear subtle texture variations that have me enjoying their basically hooky 3-4 chord music. It was even hard to hear the harmony vocals. Man, jazz shows are so much better in that way...try Dizzy's Club Coca Cola for fabulous sound (and a fabulous view, btw). This may have evolved from the sing along audience role now...what's the point of subtlety, if a thousand kids are screaming the lyrics at the top of their lungs anyway?
OK, old fogie rant over...

OK, haven't posted a Dogwalk Discovery in a while...this was made famous by the J Giles Band, had a great version of it, just recently came across the original. You can hear they come out of Doowop and gospel, but are pushing things along in another direction.



And, one of my favorite All Time Low songs, which they did play Friday night...


(man, the lead singer is 27 years old, and they have been recording/performing for 12 years).

OK, I tend to overload these, enough for now, enjoy the beautiful Sunday, time for another dog walk!


----------



## jant71

First I have seen of the Elations popping up for sale, if there is any interest. I'm sure some of the FX1X / FX3X fans may want to see if the FR100X is the range topping model they may have been wanting. The cans are pretty cheap as well but better be good after the HA660 they dumped on the US/ Canada. Either more of the same there or they did right by us this time =}
  
 http://www.arsenalpc.com/Search/jvc-elation


----------



## nick n

MLF I suppose stands for Multi Layer Film ?


----------



## jant71

A multilayer type of PET diaphragm...http://www.teijindupontfilms.jp/english/product/mlf.html
  
 Been around for a while and nothing really new. Just a new name to be more exciting. Philips new driver is a PET driver as is quite a few others.
  
 A bit of marketing there to jazz it up. Same ol' it's in the execution of it and don't get caught up in the name thing. Though multi-layer is a good thing for sound whether it be PET, bio-cellulose etc.


----------



## nick n

Pretty sure that is the same company that makes the Twaron Angel Hair product.
  
 Anyhow on the subject of MLF it sure is strange that nobody in here has bit on those new Panasonic HD10 (~210 layers in the  diaphragms). 
  
 I don't place much weight on the current online impressions, something you'd have to hear personally. Worst case you could put them in a display case and look at them all day.


----------



## kjk1281

ericp10 said:


> Has anyone found and read any review of the Fostex TE-07? I'm just curious about its sound sig.




There's one "review" on Kakaku but it's not very in depth and not worth anybody's time.



jant71 said:


> I can recommend the Senn PX 95 esp. if you like the 35/75. Good for the price ~$35 now but sometimes dips to or below thirty on Amazon. Depends on how it fits but bigger pads and sounds like a 75 with a bit more bass or a 35 with a bit more treble. Again maybe a smidge more or less in the bass amount depending on how big the head/the clamp. A bit in between the two but maybe a bit more refined. Comes with the headband already though a much more sturdy one.




+1. Great headphones! (Thanks for the recommendation, jant!) It's a crime how under-appreciated the PX95 and PMX95 are. I think even Senn's forgotten about them. :rolleyes:


----------



## Shurong

Anyone here already try and hear the *Jlab Fit 2.0*? A company based in USA that i think focus on sport earphone
 From looks and ergonomics it's look promising and they say it's washable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The price is $29.9 free shipping to all USA region


----------



## B9Scrambler

shurong said:


> Anyone here already try and hear the *Jlab Fit 2.0*? A company based in USA that i think focus on sport earphone
> From looks and ergonomics it's look promising and they say it's washable
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've tried some of their iems (cant recall the models, sorry). Build quality is always excellent, especially the strain reliefs on the ones I tried, but the sound quality is just OK. Not bad, but nothing that stands out either.


----------



## Shurong

How does it compare to same price region? Do you have a same range price earphone like this? 
And what kind of sound did you hear? Muddy, bassy, bright or something more specific?
Sorry for the curiousness


----------



## jant71

New JVC sports earphones like the ECX20 , new Philips(SHQ 3300), good Sony sports earphones, Holy Serpent V9(and it's variants), the ATH-Sport 3, Moxpad X6, and more should be considered before the Jlab. Jlab is overpriced with fake high MSRP making you think you get a deal and too many suspect/planted reviews in the past. Build is good and they are good as a company but you can do better for sound. Or get the same sound for cheaper.
  
 The Meelectronics is the default preferred choice here in the US...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0038W0K2K/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-3&pf_rd_r=13F9G9PKTP9B9YYAMHA9&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970567562&pf_rd_i=desktop
  
  
  
 On another note, this seems to be a good little budget earphone worth trying...







 Extensive original sound is followed by "IX3000" features, "IX1000" is a new type of earphone that you can enjoy a two tone with a single.

 By manipulating the sound controller, without having to replace the earpiece and tuning accessories, can be switched of tone on the fly.
 "IX1000" is, you can play two sounds of "Flat Sound (flat sound)" and "Active Bass (active base)".
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 "Flat Sound" is the articulation with an emphasis on balance of low and high frequency, you can enjoy the charm of the sound source itself.
 "Active Bass" to increase the sense of beat by strong play bass sound, you can enjoy the music with powerful.

 Also by genre of music, or by mood of people who listen to music, it is attractive is "IX1000" of who can enjoy more aggressively, leading to music while to adjust the tone of the earphone.  
   ◎ specs

  

Driver: 10.1mm dynamic Format: canal type maximum input: 20mW
 Impedance: 16Ω
 Sensitivity: close 97 ± 3 dB / mW
 open 95 ± 3 dB / mW
 Playback frequency band: 20Hz ~ 20,000Hz
 Cord Length: about 1.2m
 Plug: 4-pole L-type plug Weight: -
 Warranty: 6 months Accessories: earpiece
 

 http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?&lo=TP&from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.i-sound.co.jp%2Fix1000%2Findex.html
  
 Interesting just not proven yet


----------



## Shawn71

shurong said:


> Anyone here already try and hear the *Jlab Fit 2.0*? A company based in USA that i think focus on sport earphone
> From looks and ergonomics it's look promising and they say it's washable
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have J3,J5,J6 from jlab and are not worth their price above $10-$15.....J3 is better from the bunch, for what it sounds and what I paid, rest are crap,imo......like @jant71 quoted the price will mislead anyone....just my $0.02.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

shurong said:


> How does it compare to same price region? Do you have a same range price earphone like this?
> And what kind of sound did you hear? Muddy, bassy, bright or something more specific?
> Sorry for the curiousness


 
 I have a ton of stuff in the under 50 CAD range. The JLabs stuff I've tried sits right in between it all. They've all been v-shaped, with slightly grainy treble, okay detailing, fairly tight and deep bass.They just don't stand out at all...kinda boring sounding really. jant71 posted some good opinions and alternatives.


----------



## Shurong

Wow guys so much alternative. . 
So for all of you, which one could be best price/performance iem around $10-$15. I've tried kaze line's and for a cheeeap earphone it's good enough and have "good" quality


----------



## Shawn71

J3 micro atomic's outer sheath (tpu) already started to come off, most being from y split to the ear-piece ends, you can see from the picture how the affected cable (portion) is so thin to its original shape.....but it still sounds good tho.


----------



## jk47

forcemajeure said:


> There were some measurements taken by Innerfidelity a while back quote:
> "*Joker's Box-O-IEMs* - As usual I received a dandy package of IEMs from ljokerl. Most unusual of all (and a pain in the butt to measure) was the FLC Technologies FLC8, which has three different replaceable acoustic filters. Each filter position has either 3 or 4 different filters that can be used to tune the FLC8. There's no way I was going to measure all 36 different combinations. Fortunately, the headphones come with some recommended settings:
> Neutral;
> Vocals;
> ...


 
 try the review at ljokerl's theheadphonelist
 http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/flc-technology-flc8/


----------



## Tarnum

@jant71 : you means the Muix IX-1000 of iSound from Korea ?
 Here is its measurement: http://ko.goldenears.net/board/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&document_srl=5565610


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Yes  doctorjazz, i i agree , sometimes better to stay at home and listen to recordings than put up
 with bad sound at live shows. i have had to tear up my tickets and put them in my ears when i
 forgot ear plugs at some shows, and i think the first ten rows went deaf......just saying...
  
 but there is that audience ambience and energy that makes some shows extra special and
 enlivening that transcends the sound.........going to see STEVE EARLE tonight live, who is
 touring in support of his fabulous new album TERRAPIN, and he hasn't been in my area for
 over ten years, so expect a lot of audience rapport and a homecoming so to speak that will
 make it a lively event!!!!  
  
 Bravo for clubs and venues  that take great sound into consideration of the value they provide their participants!!!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

DrBlue, look forward to reading your review of the Steve Earle concert!!!!!! He is awesome!

Not earbuds, but won a pair of AKG K7XX at the Nashville Meet, do any of Ya'll have experience with these HPs?

Picked up a Meier Corda Classic at the Meet as well, awesome bass.

I have been buried in work and school (Wife & Daughter) lately, happy to be back!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes  doctorjazz, i i agree , sometimes better to stay at home and listen to recordings than put up
> with bad sound at live shows. i have had to tear up my tickets and put them in my ears when i
> forgot ear plugs at some shows, and i think the first ten rows went deaf......just saying...
> 
> ...




I'm jealous, want to see Earle bad!!! 

Did like the All Time Low part of the concert on Friday (not that the sound was stellar, but good enough, if you knew the songs, to not get in the way too badly), unfortunately, it was a 4 band tour, and the first 3 were something akin to torture!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

wildcatsare1 said:


> DrBlue, look forward to reading your review of the Steve Earle concert!!!!!! He is awesome!
> 
> Not earbuds, but won a pair of AKG K7XX at the Nashville Meet, do any of Ya'll have experience with these HPs?
> 
> ...


 

 will post a short review tomorrow of the STEVE EARLE concert tonight!
 don't have any experience with AKG K7xxx but a lot of head fires seem to like them!
 Meier Corda has excellent reputation, congratulations
 WELCOME BACK!  BUT hide your wallet!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I'm jealous, want to see Earle bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I will tell Steve to go play NYC again soon!  Glad you liked ALL TIME LOW (that doesn't sound good however)
 but sitting through 3 sound tortures would be too much for me to take. you have great fortitude supporting your
 daughter for the music she likes !  what a great dad!


----------



## doctorjazz

wildcatsare1 said:


> DrBlue, look forward to reading your review of the Steve Earle concert!!!!!! He is awesome!
> 
> Not earbuds, but won a pair of AKG K7XX at the Nashville Meet, do any of Ya'll have experience with these HPs?
> 
> ...




Sounds like the Meet did serious financial damage, lol. I like the Q701, K7xx supposed to be along the same lines but "better" from the write ups on it (DrBlue dislikes the 701's, a bit too much treble for him). Also have heard good things about Meier, curious what you think about them.
Went in on the Cavelli Liquid Carbon myself, it's a preorder, but getting raves from those who've heard it at shows, probably about 2 months until they ship.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got lucky and ended up getting in one of the 200 early release deal of the Fiio X3 2nd gen. Almost missed it due to an error on my part. But I am glad I ended up with one.
  
 I have to say this player is surprising in more ways than one. It is not only a nice upgrade to the older X3 but also the X1 and E11K combo and the DX50. I am digging the newer Fiio sound. So far I have test it out with the FX850, Titan 1s, DuoZA and my MSR7 and it sounds fantastic with all of it.
  
 The entire package is fantastic but the sound quality is outrageously good.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, curious about the sound. Had the original X3, preferred the DX90, more for UI, then got the Pono, prefer it to both of them. Maybe I'll get to compare at the NY Meet (if I actually manage to get there).


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio is one company that does not seem to be sitting still with what they learn from each iteration of their daps, amps and sources. You make enough of these gadgets and eventually your gonna make something crazy good for the price. Fiio out done themselves with this new player.
  
 This new Dap got it all. Solid build. Good battery life. Small form factor. A bit thicker than the small X1 but the same physical shape. Jog wheel has improved from the X1, much more solid. UI has improved. Quick, easy to use. Can be used as a sound card for your laptops. Native DSD. But the sound. Simply outstanding. It has exceeded expectations.
  
 Had a WOW moment using my MSR7, on first tune out of box.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

wildcatsare1 said:


> DrBlue, look forward to reading your review of the Steve Earle concert!!!!!! He is awesome!
> 
> Not earbuds, but won a pair of AKG K7XX at the Nashville Meet, do any of Ya'll have experience with these HPs?
> 
> ...


 

 Report back from the Steve Earle concert concert last night:
 This  ABSOLUTELY STUNNING. concert ended with a one hour five song encore and standing ovation for Steve and the Dukes.
 One of those experiences that everyone there will remember forever and say tickets were worth every penny!  A personal and contemporary delivery of his whole catalogue of classic songs, whole new album, and covers of Muddy Waters, Stones, Kinks, and even a Donovan song!  Mr Earle was indeed the Earl of country rock, a virtuoso on guitar, mandolin, harmonicaand vocals.  he has  VOICE, something to say, both in his songs and between songs.  He  is upcode and personal...tying the songs to his long ago life of addiction and blues suffering, and his current concern for the world and being the father of a five year old autistic son at age sixty....Dylan like universal archetypes in songs all night, but not hiding behind the songs, revealing himself emotionally and musically.  his band the DUKES all virtosos, the drummer and standup bassist still there from early CopperHead road days 20 years and the new players, the Mastersons (a couple)
 harmonizing on vocals, violin, pedal steel, organ, and stratocasters providing musical delight to Steve's masterful vocals and rhythms ....
 One of those concerts that transcends any of the  records, where the audience was lifted to a higher state of consciousness by the joy and artistry of the music and left talking
 to strangers as friends who shared a miraculous musical evening.  BRAVO!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice, now I'm really jealous. Hope the tour settings by my neck of the woods (and tickets are available), glad you had a great show!


----------



## Exesteils

Recently got these, will drop a few lines on how they sound later


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Nice, now I'm really jealous. Hope the tour settings by my neck of the woods (and tickets are available), glad you had a great show!


 

 checked his schedule, only new york state show is a solo performance by Steve.  but i did find
 used copy of dvd of TRANSFORMATION BLUES album performance on amazon for less than 8$
 with rave fanboy comments on the show...one of his great songs...i used to have my students at the
 Easton Institute in Big Sur learn it and sing it as part of their transformational hypnosis class....
 "Even in the darkness of the darkest night/we all have the power/
 to step into the light.." and more....


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, now I'm really jealous. Hope the tour settings by my neck of the woods (and tickets are available), glad you had a great show!
> ...




Didn't see any solo concerts in the near future at his site or Ticketmaster, he is playing, from what I can see, at a camp he organizes for songwriters in the Catskills. It is a weekend or longer, forget the details, with him speaking/lecturing/singing/performing and other prospective songwriters learning from him, working on their stuff. Have to check on the solo date, maybe I missed it somewhere. Have a good number of his albums, he's an original!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't see any solo concerts in the near future at his site or Ticketmaster, he is playing, from what I can see, at a camp he organizes for songwriters in the Catskills. It is a weekend or longer, forget the details, with him speaking/lecturing/singing/performing and other prospective songwriters learning from him, working on their stuff. Have to check on the solo date, maybe I missed it somewhere. Have a good number of his albums, he's an original!


 

 yeah, i think its that camp solo performance, not in the city, but i didn't know where.
 and it should be the TRANSCENDENTAL BLUES.  he's definitely a one of a kind...


----------



## DannyBai

exesteils said:


> Recently got these, will drop a few lines on how they sound later




I'm thinking of grabbing them with a couple of other cheapies. Wait for you to chime in on how they sound.


----------



## 7S Cameron




----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


>




1+


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing them with a couple of other cheapies. Wait for you to chime in on how they sound.


 
  
 Did you get your cheapie Vsonics yet Danny?? Impressions?
  
 It really was a deal not too be missed albeit with some of the current Vsonic concerns. The AN16 is a throw together with probably unused NVX10 housings. Probably cause the the NVX10's are kept black so not technically the GR06 housing. A bit messy on the glue for the housing strains and the cables, which are GR06 cables, were either rejects they decided to use anyway or they did a quick and sloppy job making them. A few messed up sheathing issues including on my pair. I fixed/reinforced mine myself. Not sending it back in case the quality control here would get me a slightly different sounding pair.  Sound-wise they are even a bit better than the Titan 1's and my pair kind of nailed the "better GR06" thing. I run mine with large Brainwavz Sony hybrid clones. Not the larger sound of the Titan 1 but a bit more cohesive, balanced and the bass is tighter and punches a bit harder. Also think it does front to back placement within the soundscape better whereas the Titan pushes most things back and doesn't places things in front or back of each other quite as well. More cohesive, esp. unamped as the decay is more even all across. Titan is a bit quicker on the treble and a bit slower on the bass.
  
 They did seem to nail it. Not a big and spaced out as the GR07 or as treble extended/focused but really a GR06 with smoother but excellent treble, barely forward mids and a  just warm enough bass that has BE sub-bass but more mid bass. Really a GR06 successor. That mid-bass though is just right though for full but still quick and tight. Better job than the Titan's which is looser and sloppier unless fed more power. Better than my first batch original GR07 as far as overall balance, even stage size proportioning(GR07 lack of depth stuck out but these are nearly even in all 3-D's). Not as much grain or treble sibilance as that model GR07 either. Mids are warmer and not as dry. Just the right amount, for me, more consumer tuning and less monitor tuning.
  
 VSD2S is another typical Vsonic that comes with tips that are not good for it and they are fairly picky with tips anyhow. The right tips fix them up from a more V, treble bright phone to a phone closer to the AN16 but having less a bit less bass, slightly more recessed mids, and brighter treble. If you have the right tips, they difference is not as much as some make it out to be as the bass and mids are really similar but not as good. Housing does give the VSD the bigger stage that is more Titan 1-like. Treble is brighter but it is an "S" version  The AN16 is fine to crank it as they may liven up whilst the VSD2S has more hard C's and S' as far as sibilance issues. The old Shure "olives", the black silicone one before the foams took the name, do give the best sound for me. balancing them, bringing the mid up tightening the bass and taming the treble a bit.
  
 Neither phone's sibilance is an issue for me. Noticeable but the AN16 is just a bit of emphasis and could tame with burn. The VSD2S is more but not too harsh or fatiguing unless the wrong tips are used. Slight treble taming with burn-in and the bass also tightening will make the VSD2S a really nice phone. Just missing it's perfect sound but really quite better than the VSD1 was on all fronts. AN16 is fine the way it is; if it doesn't change any I don't care.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Did you get your cheapie Vsonics yet Danny?? Impressions.
> 
> It really was a deal not too be missed albeit with some of the current Vsonic concerns. The AN16 is a throw together with probably unused NVX10 housings. Probably cause the the NVX10's are kept black so not technically the GR06 housing. A bit messy on the glue for the housing strains and the cables, which are GR06 cables, were either rejects they decided to use anyway or they did a crappy job making them. A few messed up sheathing issues including on my pair. I fixed/reinforced mine myself. Not sending it back in case the quality control here would get me a slightly different sounding pair.  Sound-wise they are even better than the Titan 1's and my pair kind of nailed the better GR06. i run mine with large Brainwavz Sony hybrids clone. Not the larger sound of the Titan 1 but a bit more cohesive, balanced and the bass is tighter and punches a bit harder. Also think it does front to back placement within the soundscape better whereas the Titan pushes most things back and doesn't places things in front or back of each other quite as well. More cohesive, esp. unamped as the decay is more even all across. Titan is a bit quicker on the treble and a bit slower on the bass.
> 
> ...


 

 I dig all three of them quite a bit.  AN16 has the best balance of the three and it's an all around cohesive sound.  2S's treble doesn't bother me much at all.  I actually prefer the vocals on the 2S the most.  2's sound more like an emphasized AN16.  The general signature of the AN16 but boosted.  Build isn't great on any of them but I do love the cables on the VSD's.  I use Sony Hybrids on all of them.  These are very good Vsonics and heck of a deal.


----------



## encoreAC

I like the AN16, but I think something regarding treble extension and sound-stage is lacking.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> If any of you guys are into earbuds, you`ll wanna check out the VE Zen:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/759219/ve-a-new-and-impresive-earbuds-brand
> 
> ...


 
  
 1.5 months later, and I still love both the VE Zen and Asura earbuds. I listen to them both daily, and out of all of my gear, they are getting about 90% of my ear gizmo usage time - I like them both that much. They sound incredibly good, and I find them to be very comfortable. The Zens sound excellent off of my ihifi770 player, but they really respond to an amp and sound amazing off of the Cayin C5. The Asura's are a bit easier to drive, and have a slightly more v-shape to them, but they also sound excellent off of the 770. I'm looking forward to the ultra cheapo Monks when they come out, because they are also supposed to be a treat.
  
 I urge anybody who is even a bit interested in them to sign up for the VE Zen and Asura tour that @fleasbaby has organized. Even if you think that earbuds aren't for you, these things are worth hearing.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll second the Zen...thought I'd never go for an earbud, still not what I'm used to, but work really well, sound really great, and it is liberating in a way not to have to fuss for the seal. Definitely worth hearing, I'd recommend them as a purchase.

On a different topic, just pulled out one of those FOTM headphones, that don't necessarily get worse, but attention shifts to newer cans. I just went on the Ozzie dogwalk, took my Pono (everyone should own one of these as well), grabbed my Thinksound On1s for the cans. This is a fabulous match, synergy up the wazoo. Warm yet detailed, grabs you when called for, delicate when the music is, made my walk SWING! The Pono tends to be detailed, On1 warm and fuzzy, together they rock!

So, Dogwalk Discovery time (I know, try to stay calm....)


Great bassist, jazz with humor...


Pop punk originators...


sublime...





_That's All, Folks!_


----------



## DannyBai

Where do you buy those VE's?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Where do you buy those VE's?




As per Lee (zhibli06):

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32302987270.html?productId=32302987270&productSubject=Venture-Electronic-VE-Zen-high-impedance-320-ohms-earbud&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you buy those VE's?
> ...




1+, been the headphones I've listened to most for the last month or so, have to do a decent write up on them one of these days...


----------



## waynes world

Btw, one thing that's cool about the Zens is that the more amping you throw at them, instead of becoming louder and louder, they just become fuller and fuller and more immersive. And no peaks or harshness, so before you know it, you're enjoying your tunes at mind numbing volumes without even knowing it (be careful kids!). The Zens make me want to try different amps, such as the affordable tube amp that ZE will be coming out with.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> 1+, been the headphones I've listened to most for the last month or so, have to do a decent write up on them one of these days...




You have tried a lot of gear and have a lot of experience, and you're definitely not an earbud guy lol! So the fact that you have been enjoying the Zens so much - and for a while now - says a lot about them


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > 1+, been the headphones I've listened to most for the last month or so, have to do a decent write up on them one of these days...
> ...




Certainly have played with my share of audio toys, have to give disclosure here: I didn't buy these, were sent to me (and others) to listen to and review. No strings attached to the deal, though. So far, I've been listening mainly though my Pono (because I've been mainly listening to everything through my Pono). I took them with me on my London vacation, fall asleep with them in most nights. They have great balance-not thin sounding, give instruments body without getting too thick either, open, wide, silent stage (indoors-obviously don't block out any sound), good, rhythmic bass (could use a bit more body in the bass, but doesn't feel lacking), textures not too thin, not too thick, JUST RIGHT as Goldilocks said. I like the bass from something like an AT in ear more, but these don't leave me feeling it is lacking in the low end department. And, I'm finally almost comfortable wearing a bud. As I said earlier, sometimes not having to get that fit/seal is a relief, and I can get them to stay in place now (don't think I could use them in a gym, though).
My quick thoughts, subject to revision, but have to say, I like them, would buy them myself at the price (definitely smoother sailing than the kilobuck ciem I'm trying to get to work for me


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks fellas. I've been eyeing the Celsus as well but it's expensive so the VE's might be the ones to get. 

http://celsus-sound.com/index.php/product/gramo-one


----------



## AzatHead-Fier

TDK neo:n 3 TH-NEC300
  
 It is already a week I own these. I can share my impressions. The first thing that grabbed my attention about these phones was its soundstage, imaging and instrument separation. These make really good sense on scene. IEM is dark sounding, with lots of dark spaces. Sometimes it makes trouble to consecrate on the music as a whole and separate sonic soundings grab attention of the listener, causing a feeling that the music is losing some parts of itself. IEM is rather bassy. Midbass is more prominent than subbass. So sometimes it sounds boomy. Midbass adds warmth and sweetness to the sound of the phones. Midrange is the part I didn't like about these phones. It is kinda "not complete". I didn't mess with EQ to find out what frequencies are recessed, but some are indeed. Besides, midrange is coloured and instruments sound not realistic. Treble makes wonders. Very, very refined. I really was amazed with the treble quality of these. It is very well extended and sounds quite realistic. As a whole, I both like and dislike this IEM. I like it for its amazing treble and dislike it for recessed frequencies in midrange. These phones are mostly suited for jazz, blues and classical music. They make wonders with jazz and blues especially. If you are metal listener, than these aren't the IEMs to go with. So mine are for sale. Jazz and blues lovers are welcome.


----------



## 7S Cameron

These Shures are literally the greatest sounding headphones I have ever heard. Every frequency is perfectly present. These are unbelievable.
  
 I think it is time I started reviewing all of my gear.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have the Shures, though the fit for me was never optimal (what else is new?). Been sitting on the shelf for a while, have to pull them off and listen again, liked them much when they were in heavy rotation (Hifiman HE-560 and Koss ESP-950 knocked it out of rotation for a bit now).
Enjoy, though, great cans, gonna play with them again some more!


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> Have the Shures, though the fit for me was never optimal (what else is new?). Been sitting on the shelf for a while, have to pull them off and listen again, liked them much when they were in heavy rotation (Hifiman HE-560 and Koss ESP-950 knocked it out of rotation for a bit now).
> Enjoy, though, great cans, gonna play with them again some more!




Have you ever tried the AD900X? The top of my ears touch the pads and everyone thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Have the Shures, though the fit for me was never optimal (what else is new?). Been sitting on the shelf for a while, have to pull them off and listen again, liked them much when they were in heavy rotation (Hifiman HE-560 and Koss ESP-950 knocked it out of rotation for a bit now).
> ...




I have the closed back version, believe the are the A900x, should be the same cans but closed. It does have small pads, I feel them touch as well.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> These Shures are literally the greatest sounding headphones I have ever heard. Every frequency is perfectly present. These are unbelievable.
> 
> I think it is time I started reviewing all of my gear.


 

 which SHURES are you and doctor jazz referring to?????


----------



## 7S Cameron

drbluenewmexico said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > These Shures are literally the greatest sounding headphones I have ever heard. Every frequency is perfectly present. These are unbelievable.
> ...



SRH1540. I posted a picture, get with the program!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> sublime...


 
  
 That was nice. I've only heard his Koln concert album which is amazing. Talented guy.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > sublime...
> ...




He can be sublime...he can also be pretentious. I have a love hate thing with his music. His Amereican Quartet from the 70's, with Dewey Redman, is some great music to check out. I once saw him in concert, at the Village Vanguard, if I'm not mistaken. He opened the piano, played some notes. The tourists in the audience were talking, as they do. He stopped playing. It got a bit quieter, and he started playing again. The tourists started talking again. He closed the piano, got up, end of set. I've always held that a bit against him (though I can't stand the noisy audiences at some jazz venues myself). Anyway, glad you liked, I'll listen at home to the above, hard at work.


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually, do have the Koln Concert on LP at home, will fire up the turntable and play it again!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> He can be sublime...he can also be pretentious. I have a love hate thing with his music. His Amereican Quartet from the 70's, with Dewey Redman, is some great music to check out. I once saw him in concert, at the Village Vanguard, if I'm not mistaken. He opened the piano, played some notes. The tourists in the audience were talking, as they do. He stopped playing. It got a bit quieter, and he started playing again. The tourists started talking again. He closed the piano, got up, end of set. I've always held that a bit against him (though I can't stand the noisy audiences at some jazz venues myself). Anyway, glad you liked, I'll listen at home to the above, hard at work.


 
  
 If I paid money to see him, then I'd be pretty annoyed!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, do have the Koln Concert on LP at home, will fire up the turntable and play it again!


 
  
 Interesting info about that particular concernt:
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_K%C3%B6ln_Concert


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> SRH1540. I posted a picture, get with the program!


 

 picture was on the previous page with no commentary. I have and enjoy the 1540 headphones also,
 nice build quality and slick sound, bass emphasis.  somewhat artificial gestalt of sound, not rally musical
 but enjoyable and entertaining. a unique phone for sure, and worthy of listening to or collecting.
 I find the HFM 400Is much more detailed and musical, and the ol" sent 650s properly amped and dac fed
 to be a reference phone that reveals more of the structure of the music., especially with an upgrade
 Cards cable. the classic ath W1000 are my favorite phones
 for rock and melodic music, especially through powerful  solidstate amp or MicroZotl tube amp.
 1540s will be around for a long time  me thinks and are worthy audio gear!!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

I was just giving you a hard time drblue!


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm getting the Hifiman HE-1K, AEEIEIEEIEIEIEIAIAIAIEI!!!!!
(DOCTOR SAID IT'D KILL ME BUT HE DIDN'T SAY WHEN...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> I was just giving you a hard time drblue!


 

 okay then!  GLEEFULLY ACCEPTED 7S CAMERON!
 keep up the hard touch! ha! i give myself a hard time
 some of the time too! and enjoy those 1540s. and heres
 a new discovery for you: keep your eye out for the new
*MicroZotl tube amp *thats about to be released by David
 Berning and urbanhifi  Its simply amazing and will take
 your headphones to new levels of performance!!! more
 soon as soon as the final version is released in production!
 im just blown away by it!


----------



## doctorjazz

Doing realize it until now, but today is Duke Ellington's birthday! Just heard Cottontail on WKCR. They are playing Duke's music all day, and stream the music, of course (wkcr.org). If you want to "discover" an American great, check it out.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I'm getting the Hifiman HE-1K, AEEIEIEEIEIEIEIAIAIAIEI!!!!!
> (DOCTOR SAID IT'D KILL ME BUT HE DIDN'T SAY WHEN...)


 
  
 Congrats doc! I assume it is to be awesome.
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> okay then!  GLEEFULLY ACCEPTED 7S CAMERON!
> keep up the hard touch! ha! i give myself a hard time
> some of the time too! and enjoy those 1540s. and heres
> a new discovery for you: keep your eye out for the new
> ...


 
  
 Found a 2002 review about the original one here. Interesting...


> The MicroZOTL is a small amplifier, about the size of a typical shoebox, and weighs about four pounds.


----------



## mikaveli06

anyone have rockets here. mine will be here fri or sat


----------



## kamcok

mikaveli06 said:


> anyone have rockets here. mine will be here fri or sat


 
 I've never felt the need to buy new earphones after I got my rockets 
 That's just to summarize how awesome it is


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Congrats doc! I assume it is to be awesome.
> 
> 
> Found a 2002 review about the original one here. Interesting...


 

 i will be posting a long review of the new MicroZotl2 as soon as it available for release,
 probably in a couple of weeks. hold on to your ears!!!


----------



## mochill

I have rockets and asg1+ and don't feel the need for other iems either


----------



## dweaver

I'm not as sold on my Rockets. I have grown to used to the Z5 which has more bass and treble extension plus an amazing sound stage and imaging.

But I did try something new today though. I am just going to post pictures for now but at a $60CAD price tag this is going to be a very interesting option for bargain hunters considering it comes with MMCX replaceable cables.





The stem is different because it's smooth so not all tips will work with this IEM. But so far only the Sony hybrids have been a bust for me.

The default cable is a bit cheap feeling but has no bounce/step microphonics and only a small amount of running microphonics. 3Rd party standard MMCX cables work great though.

The IEM shell is extremely light, perfectly flat in ear (gonna try sleeping with them tonight...) and as comfortable as my best IEMs.

Sounds is... You have to wait and see  I want to let these burn in.


----------



## nick n

Boy those new Elecoms are sure getting pricy.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@dweaver Aren't those the Holy Serpent V9? Someone brought them up a couple months ago saying they sounded like that fotm Woodie with titanium drivers. Its 2:30 and I just woke up to use the "facilities". Not at my sharpest right now, haha.

Edit: Maybe not based on the hp15 badging...same housing though. I be intrigued! Gyar!


----------



## dweaver

The HP15 is Apex at Long and Mquade which I suspect is just something bought from overseas and rebadged, so that Holy Serpent V9 may be the same IEM. I will read up on it a bit.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dweaver said:


> The HP15 is Apex at Long and Mquade which I suspect is just something bought from overseas and rebadged, so that Holy Serpent V9 may be the same IEM. I will read up on it a bit.


 

 no new posts for days on the DISCOVERY THREAD? has an end come to discoveries??


----------



## B9Scrambler

Well, I discovered the SUR s530. If you want a complete bass monster with removable cables for ~20 USD, they're worth a look. Treble rolls of early, mids are slightly veiled (better after some play time), but for the price, features, and bass quantity, totally acceptable.


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> no new posts for days on the DISCOVERY THREAD? has an end come to discoveries??


 
 I think everyone is either happy with what they have or broke.  I know for me, I bought around 20 and decided to stop for awhile.
  
 There is a new batch of people in "The Lab" thread who are buying IEMs.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> I think everyone is either happy with what they have or broke.  I know for me, I bought around 20 and decided to stop for awhile.


 
  
 You're probably right. And some of us are happy with what we have _and_ broke lol.
  
 But now that I am an earbud convert, I am really looking forward to the kc08's...
  

  


> *[size=15.0799999237061px]KC Series new 16mm large dynamic drivers play natural and release a sense of sound over the whole area, such as headphones.[/size]*
> *Product features*
> Best over OSTRY development team to target the years of the two years the inner ear, is the earphone was born through a review of the three design design. Also it said that the features of the KC series "good sound of the response in the wide" we installed in the inner-ear type.
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

Still not an earbud convert, but don't absolutely hate them as I used to at this point, even enjoying my time with them. Still don't feel as good to me as a good fitting iem (though, to be fair, getting a good fit for iem's is also a challenge for me).


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Still not an earbud convert, but don't absolutely hate them as I used to at this point, even enjoying my time with them. Still don't feel as good to me as a good fitting iem (though, to be fair, getting a good fit for iem's is also a challenge for me).


 
  
 I'll always use iems, but mainly for the isolation and because they stay in the ears (well, so far only the Titan1's stay in my ear _really_ well).
  
 But with earbuds (at least the Zen and Asura), I really enjoy the feeling of NOT having something jammed in my ears (and/or getting uncomfortable after a while) - I find them comfortable for hours. And I like how easy it is to put them in and take them out. I also get the sense that they are healthier for the ear canals. And as far as sound goes, I really love the huge immersive soundstage. Yup, I'm a bud convert!


----------



## mochill

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13089
  
 review is up


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13089
> 
> review is up




Wow Mo, that's a great review! I was kind of expecting some of your trademark one-liners but I was definitely wrong  I really enjoyed reading it. 

Nice work


----------



## MR GARV

I am also looking for for reviews of the Fostex TE-07 earphones. I have purchased these and am very pleased with them so far.  Just curious what others are thinking, though.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13089
> 
> review is up


 
  
 Relly nice review and impression mochill! Well done.


----------



## DannyBai

mochill said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13089
> 
> review is up




Good to read something totally different from you mochill. 



mr garv said:


> I am also looking for for reviews of the Fostex TE-07 earphones. I have purchased these and am very pleased with them so far.  Just curious what others are thinking, though.




Would love to have you write something more about them if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Dsnuts

That RHA T20 looks interesting. Hope they went with a more mature tune this time. The DN2000J as well. Been a while since I dove into some new iems. Need some newness in my life.


----------



## DannyBai

Both could be next discovery I think. Hope RHA isn't too bass heavy. Dunu sounds good so far from the lone impression.


----------



## mochill

Thank you all and will try to improve on my one liners and get better punctuation skill if I can, I really am loving some earbuds lately and am hoping to try out the ostry kc08 and the blox flagship model when they release.the dn2000j looks interesting as well as the rha t20.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> You're probably right. And some of us are happy with what we have _and_ broke lol.
> 
> But now that I am an earbud convert, I am really looking forward to the kc08's...


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> I'll always use iems, but mainly for the isolation and because they stay in the ears (well, so far only the Titan1's stay in my ear _really_ well).
> 
> But with earbuds (at least the Zen and Asura), I really enjoy the feeling of NOT having something jammed in my ears (and/or getting uncomfortable after a while) - I find them comfortable for hours. And I like how easy it is to put them in and take them out. I also get the sense that they are healthier for the ear canals. And as far as sound goes, I really love the huge immersive soundstage. Yup, I'm a bud convert!


 

 I am officially an ear bud convert and I had actually written off the KC08s before I had gotten into ear buds. This is def on my to check out list. Any idea for a more solid release date?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> I'll always use iems, but mainly for the isolation and because they stay in the ears (well, so far only the Titan1's stay in my ear _really_ well).
> 
> But with earbuds (at least the Zen and Asura), I really enjoy the feeling of NOT having something jammed in my ears (and/or getting uncomfortable after a while) - I find them comfortable for hours. And I like how easy it is to put them in and take them out. I also get the sense that they are healthier for the ear canals. And as far as sound goes, I really love the huge immersive soundstage. Yup, I'm a bud convert!


 

 i just got on the Zen tour list, I'm looking forward to what a new generation good earbud can do!


----------



## mochill

Ohh you'll be mind blown and probably buy one right after listening to it .


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > I'll always use iems, but mainly for the isolation and because they stay in the ears (well, so far only the Titan1's stay in my ear _really_ well).
> ...




Cool, I agree, you'll really like them, been using them nightly (have to sit down and write them up, on the to do list...)


----------



## FHSWarrior

Soooo any new finds for the $25 and under range? Last time I checked it was thr jvv fx 40 then the xiaomi pistons 2


----------



## peter123

fhswarrior said:


> Soooo any new finds for the $25 and under range? Last time I checked it was thr jvv fx 40 then the xiaomi pistons 2


 
 The KZ ED9 is supposed to be very good at $13-14! My pair is waiting at my local post office right now so I should be able to post impressions later today. IMHO the KZ EDSE is also better than the Piston 2.0 so if the ED9 is the upgrade from these as others say it should be a great budget IEM.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> The KZ ED9 is supposed to be very good at $13-14! My pair is waiting at my local post office right now so I should be able to post impressions later today. IMHO the KZ EDSE is also better than the Piston 2.0 so if the ED9 is the upgrade from these as others say it should be a great budget IEM.




I'm in the same boat. Can't wait to finish work so I can pick them up.


----------



## FHSWarrior

Sooo, how are they guys?? ^^


----------



## peter123

fhswarrior said:


> Sooo, how are they guys?? ^^


 
 First impression is really, really good. They're better than the Piston's and easily the best KZ I've tried so far. I can only think of a couple of sub $50 IEM's in my collection that can compete with these. For $13 they're a steal!
  
 So far I've only used them with the bronze filters which has a more balanced nature than the gold ones which have more bass. Well, I did use them for like 5 minutes with the gold ones just to see that it works and I'm sure some people (and some music) will prefer them but the bronze ones are more of my preference.


----------



## B9Scrambler

fhswarrior said:


> Sooo, how are they guys?? ^^


 
 I'll have to agree with @peter123  Really good! Although I prefer the bassy Gold filters (gotta have me bass!). The bronze ones are really airy sounding and certainly more balanced, but I don't like the treble presentation with them on. I've only used them for a few songs and haven't given them a fair shake yet, so maybe this will change


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> I'll have to agree with @peter123
> Really good! Although I prefer the bassy Gold filters (gotta have me bass!). The bronze ones are really airy sounding and certainly more balanced, but I don't like the treble presentation with them on. I've only used them for a few songs and haven't given them a fair shake yet, so maybe this will change




That's the beauty with the tuning, one for me and one for you  

Like two IEM's in one actually. For me the mid-bass get to intrusive with the gold filters but I might prefer it with some music.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> That's the beauty with the tuning, one for me and one for you
> 
> Like two IEM's in one actually. For me the mid-bass get to intrusive with the gold filters but I might prefer it with some music.




It really is like two iems in one. I'm still kinda shocked at how different the two filters sound. 

I'm also really impressed with how airy and light the bronze ones make the ED9. I think I just need to tip roll to properly enjoy them. That'll be my job for tonight


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> I'll always use iems, but mainly for the isolation and because they stay in the ears (well, so far only the Titan1's stay in my ear _really_ well).
> 
> But with earbuds (at least the Zen and Asura), I really enjoy the feeling of NOT having something jammed in my ears (and/or getting uncomfortable after a while) - I find them comfortable for hours. And I like how easy it is to put them in and take them out. I also get the sense that they are healthier for the ear canals. And as far as sound goes, I really love the huge immersive soundstage. Yup, I'm a bud convert!


 
 Where can we buy the Zen and Asura?


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-Zen-high-impedance-320-ohms-earbud/32302987270.html

this should be the link to buy them-I haven't done my review yet, and have listened mostly to the Zens, have to say, they are really nice, open, clear, tight bass, good detail (hey, that's a mini review!)...and, I don't like ear buds, have learned to live with these, though!


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-Zen-high-impedance-320-ohms-earbud/32302987270.html
> 
> this should be the link to buy them-I haven't done my review yet, and have listened mostly to the Zens, have to say, they are really nice, open, clear, tight bass, good detail (hey, that's a mini review!)...and, I don't like ear buds, have learned to live with these, though!


 

 glad to hear you're enjoying them  They start to grow on you so don't be surprise if guy get the urge to get a unit for yourself! I am gonna have a hard time letting go of the tour unit haha. But yeah I am an earbud convert, I love how it doesn't jam into my ears and the soundstage you get with earbuds, specially the Zens!
  
 What are you powering them with at the moment? They require quite a bit of juice


----------



## doctorjazz

redjohn456 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-Zen-high-impedance-320-ohms-earbud/32302987270.html
> ...




Most of my listening these days is with the Pono, pretty much is all I've been using with the Zen, great combo imo! It seems to have no problem driving them.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just took a chance on one of these open SHP9500 anybody own a pair?
  
These are too cheap not to try.


----------



## doctorjazz

Certainly come from a good pedigree...


----------



## Dsnuts

It will be interesting to see how these compare against my L2 and X1


----------



## doctorjazz

Really like the X1 (when I can get it away from my daughter), curious how they compare.


----------



## Dsnuts

For guys that don't know. These Philips cans have been drasticly reduced in price lately. Seems they are just getting rid of them. These were being sold for $200 at one point and now sell for $50-$65. From what I gather they sound much better than any cheapo can out there.
  
 A solid sounding open can for this type of change is worth giving a go. Especially from Philips. Will report how they sound once I get them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> For guys that don't know. These Philips cans have been drasticly reduced in price lately. Seems they are just getting rid of them. These were being sold for $200 at one point and now sell for $50-$65. From what I gather they sound much better than any cheapo can out there.
> 
> A solid sounding open can for this type of change is worth giving a go. Especially from Philips. Will report how they sound once I get them.


 
 That is so cheap! You have to tell me how this performs compared to the AD900X  Especially with gaming and movies!
  
 I may just end up buying them anyway if they are a side-grade. That price is just too good to pass up!


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> So I just took a chance on one of these open SHP9500 anybody own a pair?
> 
> 
> These are too cheap not to try.




I've demoed them a couple of times, they're really nice, a bit lean in the bass. If they'd been more reasonable priced at the time I heard them I'd probably would have gotten a pair but I went with the X2's instead and haven't looked back


----------



## ericp10

R.I.P. B.B. King!!!
  
 Long Live The Blues!!!                                     !


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. B.B. King!!!
> 
> Long Live The Blues!!!                                     !


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. B.B. King!!!
> 
> Long Live The Blues!!!                                     !





 AMEN! The Blues is alive and well partially do to BB King!


----------



## mikaveli06

Found my new set~up should hold me for a while. 
Fiio X3 2nd gen 
Fx850
Linum baX cable

Next goal is update my ath ad700 for gaming/movies with my yamaha receiver(silent cinema mode) Leaning towards fidelio x2 but open to sugestions. Would love to stay under $250 or so. Whats difference between l2 and x2, or even the ones posted above


----------



## doctorjazz

Ribs and The Gil Evans Project tonight at The Jazz Standard, yummm!


----------



## Dsnuts

mikaveli06 said:


> Found my new set~up should hold me for a while.
> Fiio X3 2nd gen
> Fx850
> Linum baX cable
> ...


 

 Will report soon on them open Philips SHP9500. See how well they do with gaming and movies. I read they do pretty good with music as well. Hows about $200 less. Will get them here Tues or Wed. $50 phones. Been a while since I bought anything at $50.
  
 Agreed Gen 2 and FX850 sound great. Pretty surprising how good the Gen 2 sounds. I knew it would be an update but I had no idea it would be a complete upgrade in all aspects from the previous X3. Just updated the firmware and it sounds a bit more spacious to my ears.


----------



## miriddin

dsnuts said:


> So I just took a chance on one of these open SHP9500 anybody own a pair?
> 
> These are too cheap not to try.


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> It will be interesting to see how these compare against my L2 and X1


 
  
 I bought Philips SHP9500 more then one year ago and i really like them!
  
 As i own also Sony MDR-MA900, i think that SHP9500 compare better with them, as they share several characteristics: great soundstage, full open design with angled rivers, back opening to expand soundstage and as a plus a removable cable! The comfort is also excellent, with a good headband and really big pads.
  
 You can think to them as a lower specs MA900.
  
 They sounds quite different from my Philips Fidelio X1, L2 and M1 headphones and scale very well with a good amping: the more power you throw to them, the better they sound!
  
 I paid them 64 euro but i think that also for that price they are excellent headphones!


----------



## jant71

What size plug for the SHP9500 to use other cables with them that is??


----------



## miriddin

jant71 said:


> What size plug for the SHP9500 to use other cables with them that is??


 

 It's ok to get a normal cable with 3,5mm jack on both sides.


----------



## jant71

Thanks! That means the couple of cables I already have will work. Don't need 3M so helpful to know I can go shorter with no extra effort.
  
 Graph looks great btw,





  
 Yes, the bass shows the roll off but it seems that the pads are to blame. Not sure why these have fabric pads and not pads that seal in that bass. Seems a simple enough mod. I'm sure Dsnuts has some pads that will fit and he will try them out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for your impressions of your SHP9500 miriddin. I am looking forward to them I think they will be a steal at the price I payed. By the way guys if any of you guys are interested in them. They cost $50 on newegg with this promo code EMCASKN69  for guys in the US I believe.
  
 I have a few pads I can try on them HM5 and some alcantara pads that might seal in the bass a bit. Will try this and that. Give it a good listen as well as a full burn in. I have read way too many favorable reviews on these not to give it a go. Any of you guys interested in these.
  
 Why not?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Thanks for your impressions of your SHP9500 miriddin. I am looking forward to them I think they will be a steal at the price I payed. By the way guys if any of you guys are interested in them. They cost $50 on newegg with this promo code EMCASKN69  for guys in the US I believe.
> 
> I have a few pads I can try on them HM5 and some alcantara pads that might seal in the bass a bit. Will try this and that. Give it a good listen as well as a full burn in. I have read way too many favorable reviews on these not to give it a go. Any of you guys interested in these.
> 
> Why not?


 

 NEW EGG code EMCASKN69  doesn't work on new age site, error message says code doesn't apply to third party vendors.
 any suggestions ?


----------



## kjk1281

Be sure to choose Newegg as the seller. I think the "Buy Box" (or whatever it's called in Neweggland) is a listing from the third party Audiolab. Newegg's listing should be underneath.
.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

waynes world said:


> Well, I can't speak for the Sport 2, but imo everyone should have the ksc75 _just because_.
> 
> If you keep them on their ear clips, you gotta be okay with ear clips. The headband is much better imo - here's a good related video:
> 
> ...




Hey! That is my video.


----------



## JamesBr

kjk1281 said:


> Be sure to choose Newegg as the seller. I think the "Buy Box" (or whatever it's called in Neweggland) is a listing from the third party Audiolab. Newegg's listing should be underneath.
> .


 
  
 Arrgh I don't know why but it never worked for me ...


----------



## mochill

http://www.amazon.com/NuForce-NE800M-Superior-Performance-Earphones/dp/B00UOVOWP4


----------



## jant71

^ I think you would rather have...
 this


----------



## mochill

What is that??


----------



## gtrx333

jant71 said:


> ^ I think you would rather have...
> this


 
 Whoa what Final Audio Design earphones are these?


----------



## jant71

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://final-audio-design.com/archives/3128&prev=search
  
 and
  
 https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-earphone.jp%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D12780&edit-text=


----------



## mochill

you have to go and make it yourself , well out of luck for me


----------



## jant71

ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## kahaluu

gtrx333 said:


> Whoa what Final Audio Design earphones are these?


 
 Beautiful phones. Wow!


----------



## kjk1281

jant71 said:


> First I have seen of the Elations popping up for sale, if there is any interest. I'm sure some of the FX1X / FX3X fans may want to see if the FR100X is the range topping model they may have been wanting. The cans are pretty cheap as well but better be good after the HA660 they dumped on the US/ Canada. Either more of the same there or they did right by us this time =}
> 
> http://www.arsenalpc.com/Search/jvc-elation




Decided to try out the JVC HA-FR100X Elation since I was given an offer I couldn't refuse. 



​

Before going into a mini review of sorts, I should preface this by saying that my experience with JVC doesn't really compare with many of you here and what I have tried has often led to mixed feelings. With older phones like the first gen. Marshmallows (HA-FX33), I wasn't really a fan of the big V signature and in particular didn't care for the harsh upper mids and treble. With microdriver models like the HA-FXC50, I was a bit disappointed with the sharpness of the highs and the imaging. Knowing that many of you who like JVC tend not to find those as issues, your view of these latest XX series earphones may end up differing from mine. As always, your mileage may vary.

Packaging is pretty simple, basically a paper box with a plastic and cardboard insert. Inside, one can find the earphones, some warranty and instruction info, two additional sets of tips, and a somewhat lackluster synthetic cloth pouch that could probably fit one of those gigantic smartphone/tablet monstrosities (but won't do a good job of protecting it). Would have been nice if these had a case instead, but JVC must have spent too much on designing the phones themselves.



​

Build quality is excellent. The strain reliefs are robust, the 90-degree angle plug looks sturdy, and the cable is easy to handle, doesn't tangle, and microphonics are minimal, which is great since there's no way to really wear the FR100X around the ear. The comfort is fine despite the bulky housings, mainly due to the angled sound tubes.



​

One thing to point out: as you probably guessed the "FR" in the model number means the Elation has a remote. This remote and mic is actually integrated into the right housing. I know JVC and others have done this before, but this is actually a first for me. Seems to work well, too.



​

The Elation's sound, being a member of the XX series, is certainly bass-driven, but the presentation overall has a level of smoothness and atmosphere that I really didn't expect for a canalphone of this type at this price point. The FR100X is darkish with a focus on abundant but punchy bass. At times I could do with a little less bass quantity, but what's here hits hard, digs deep, and is well-textured. Because the bass is relatively tight, there isn't a whole lot of bleed into the mids. The mids are pretty clear for such a bassy phone and not recessed, though does take a step back from the lower frequencies. The treble is non-fatiguing and perhaps a touch rolled off, but is extended enough to create a nice sense of air that makes the Elation surprisingly open-sounding. Given some of my past listening with some JVCs in the past, it was this part of the frequency response that had me worried, but thankfully everything on the high end is refined and articulate.

I have to say the FR100X is a bit of a revelation for me. Going in, I was expecting the ultimate dumb-bass experience, but instead got a rich and smooth earphone that displays great refinement for a $50 phone. Although the Elation definitely has basshead cred, the big, open sound, punchy bass, and (outside of the big bass) an easy-to-listen to frequency balance broadens the JVC's appeal to anybody looking for a fun but not harsh earphone.


----------



## B9Scrambler

kjk1281 said:


> Decided to try out the JVC HA-FR100X Elation since I was given an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions! Been waiting to hear something about these.
  
 I just picked up the HA-FR202 the other day, and this is pretty similar to how I would describe them....regarding sound that is. Big bass (can sound a boomy with crappy recordings), mids taking a small step back and slightly veiled, with surprisingly smooth treble, especially for a low-cost JVC. JVC listened to feedback; thicker cable, much improved strain relief on the now 90 degree angled jack. Still no relief out of the housing though.
  
 Speaking of the housing, it has one heck of a flaw.
  
​  
 What was a nice rubber bumper on the FX101 and FR201 is now hard and very sharp plastic. I had to file the edges down, else risk cutting my ears. Not sure what JVC was thinking leaving the edges razer sharp...easy fix, but still. They also look really cheap in person. They feel solid, but visually they are unimpressive.
  
 Outside of this, I can't complain for the 25 CAD I paid. They're a worthy successor to the FR201 in my eyes, even if they are more of a sidestep than a leap forward.


----------



## jant71

Good to hear the Elation is a good experience! Big, open, smooth, fun, comfy, and purple. What's not to like!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I finally got them today. Open listen and my goodness. A neutral open can from Philips for $50 sound too good to be true? Believe it fellas. I have them on the burn in as I type but I am very impressed even on open listen. I have a feeling these will do awesome with gaming and movies. Clarity and air with nice stage and balance.
  
 Will see where the sound goes with some quality driver blasting on the burn in station.


----------



## waynes world

New KEF M400's:

  
 KEF M500's in all black:

  
 New KEF M100's:

  
 Read all about it here!:
 http://www.whathifi.com/news/kef-launches-m400-ear-and-m100-in-ear-headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

The SHP9500 are a bit on the large and I can see how these would not fit guys with smallish heads.
  
 What strikes me about these phones is that they remind me a lot of my old HD595 in sound signature. These do seem to scale well with more power.  They sound great with everything I tried them on thus far. Which includes the X3 Gen 2, X1 E11K combo, DX90 and E12a combo and audinst MX2 on my burn in station. 
  
 Kind of  lame that the pads do not come off of these. I think the pads will come out only if I disassemble the headphones all together. Good news is they take any 3.5 inch cable. They are fairly light. It is the sound however that is pretty crazy for this price point.
  
 I will post some more impressions of them once I feel they are optimized. Will try out some gaming and movie watching on these. They do leak a lot of sound but no worse than any other open can. So far I think these are an absolute steal of a deal. Especially for guys that like neutral sound signatures.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> The SHP9500 are a bit on the large and I can see how these would not fit guys with smallish heads.
> 
> What strikes me about these phones is that they remind me a lot of my old HD595 in sound signature. These do seem to scale well with more power.  They sound great with everything I tried them on thus far. Which includes the X3 Gen 2, X1 E11K combo, DX90 and E12a combo and audinst MX2 on my burn in station.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like it. And for $50? Whoa!


----------



## DannyBai

I got a pair too and absolutely love the sound. Even at $64 it's a heck of a deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

They go for anywhere from $50-$70. I have heard nothing like them for the price. I like to believe this thread is dedicated to the best bang for dollar phones our hobby musters.
  
 The SHP9500s could be head of the heap in this regard.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> They go for anywhere from $50-$70. I have heard nothing like them for the price. I like to believe this thread is dedicated to the best bang for dollar phones our hobby musters.
> 
> The SHP9500s could be head of the heap in this regard.


 

 You got it through newegg right? Is the deal still live?


----------



## earfonia

dsnuts said:


> They go for anywhere from $50-$70. I have heard nothing like them for the price. I like to believe this thread is dedicated to the best bang for dollar phones our hobby musters.
> 
> The SHP9500s could be head of the heap in this regard.




+1
Yes SHP9500 is truly awesome! Actually regardless of its price, it is truly a nice transparent sounding headphone. For the price, it is simply a no brainer! 
Thanks to Philips!


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the deal is over. Sign up for newegg newsletters and when stuff goes on sale they message you. That is how I found out about the sale. They go for $65 on Amazon but like Danny says. I highly doubt you guys will hear a phone this nice at $65 even.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> I think the deal is over. Sign up for newegg newsletters and when stuff goes on sale they message you. That is how I found out about the sale. They go for $65 on Amazon but like Danny says. I highly doubt you guys will hear a phone this nice at $65 even.


 

 looks to be a US only affair anyway   Thanks for the heads up will keep looking for em!


----------



## Dsnuts

Look around your local headphone dealers. These are being sold cheap for some odd reason. I remember when Philips did some RnD for their Fidelio line they took a large survey to see what sound signature they wanted to make for the X1. They ended up with a bassy open can for the X1 and these SHP9500 was not considered the more popular sound signature choice.
  
 Of course because these are neutral in sound signature. Could be the reason why they are selling these so cheap. That leaves people that appreciate clarity, balance and stage to snap up on these. Who might these types be. Hmmm.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sweet baby Moses! I am sitting here with my morning coffee and my SPH9500 on my head using my DX90 and E12a. All I can say is. This is the best sounding $50 headphone I have ever heard. The sound has expanded, smoothed out,  fuller sounding than last night, and the bass has decided to show up.
  
 These now sound like a very nice $200 plus phone.
  
 Forget what they cost. These are seriously giving my Fidelio L2 competition and is now I have to consider these as one of the best sounding Philips cans if not the best sounding I have ever heard. WOW!! I am officially mind blown.


----------



## Wokei

Too bad...they are selling for 200+$ here in Wokeiland.....sad


----------



## Grayson73

3 stores selling SHP9500 for around $50 plus shipping.
  
 https://www.google.com/shopping/product/5338931774244141804?q=shp9500&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.93756505,d.b2w&biw=1745&bih=868&tch=1&ech=1&psi=RuxdVa6AJcSGsAWzmoHgBg.1432218695218.3&prds=hsecnline&ved=0CDMQ2Ss&ei=SuxdVcDQKYfTsAXu0IK4CA


----------



## Grayson73

Dsnuts, how do these compare to Yamaha HPH-200?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> So I finally got them today. Open listen and my goodness. A neutral open can from Philips for $50 sound too good to be true? Believe it fellas. I have them on the burn in as I type but I am very impressed even on open listen. I have a feeling these will do awesome with gaming and movies. Clarity and air with nice stage and balance.
> 
> Will see where the sound goes with some quality driver blasting on the burn in station.


 

 looking forward to your report on them DS!  i wonder why they are being cleared out so cheaply...........


----------



## Dsnuts

wokei said:


> Too bad...they are selling for 200+$ here in Wokeiland.....sad


 
  
 Have some one from the US to snag one for you and send your way. PM some friends on head fi. Will be worth the effort. This being said. Now that I know how they sound. I wouldn't feel ripped off for spending $200 on SQ alone.


grayson73 said:


> Dsnuts, how do these compare to Yamaha HPH-200?


 
  
 From memory, I will have to do this once I get a proper burn in on the SHP9500. Mid bass is more emphasized on the Yamahas. Mids are touch more forward on the SHPs. Both have some good airiness to the sounds. Due to size of driver and housing I think the SHPs have more depth and a bit more stage to work with.


drbluenewmexico said:


> looking forward to your report on them DS!  i wonder why they are being cleared out so cheaply...........


 
  
 Me too. Can't wait to hear these after a week. Already sound terrific after an overnight of blasting.  Will report when I get some more time in with them. They sound amazing thus far.


----------



## doctorjazz

I can't believe I have my browser open to one of the sites and considering getting one...just shoot me up!


----------



## Ap616

I had the Yamaha HPH-200, which I thought were a great headphone for the price I got them at, $75/80(originally $200). I liked them more than the Philips CitiScape Uptown's(MSRP $150) I had owned before, which were also pretty good but not as good as the HPH-200's imo.

But then I got the Sony MDR-MA900, which are BIG step up in refinement & quality, and I sold my Yammy's to a friend because they became obsolete to me. 

That being said, I remember someone saying these Philips are like a little less quality version of the MDR-MA900. The Sony's were originally $300, and I got mine for $170. The Philips SHP9500 were originally $200 or $250 I think... But now that they're at $50-65 is crazy! Great deal!!
End information rant. I bet they sound great!


----------



## mikaveli06

Id love to hear comparrison with ath ad700, just gaming/movies. Sounds pretty similar so far. Does l2 have more bass or just the x2? Im pretty happy with the ad700, just would like a little more rumble


----------



## Wokei

dsnuts said:


> Have some one from the US to snag one for you and send your way. PM some friends on head fi. Will be worth the effort. This being said. Now that I know how they sound. I wouldn't feel ripped off for spending $200 on SQ alone.
> 
> From memory, I will have to do this once I get a proper burn in on the SHP9500. Mid bass is more emphasized on the Yamahas. Mids are touch more forward on the SHPs. Both have some good airiness to the sounds. Due to size of driver and housing I think the SHPs have more depth and a bit more stage to work with.
> 
> Me too. Can't wait to hear these after a week. Already sound terrific after an overnight of blasting.  Will report when I get some more time in with them. They sound amazing thus far.


 
  
 Am sure they are great ....great idea 
  
 Thanks man ....me first IEM in headfi also from your recommendation ....cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad to be of some influence.
  
 So as promised I just played about 2 hours of the Witcher 3 and now I am watching Rambo on my laptop using my SHP9500s.
  
 These sound great for both. I think as good as anything I own actually. Ambient sounds pop. Witcher 3 has some great gaming audio. I can hear everything going on in the game, sound field is amazingly open with distinct directional cues. These are going to be great for FPS games. Will try some BF4 and COD.
  
 Explosions and movies sound tracks sound fantastic. @ mikaveli06.. Any one of Philips cans will have more bass than the AD700. From memory these SHP9500s don't have a wide a stage as the AD700s and has less treble energy as well. It has been a while since I had my AD700s but I think the mids are more focused on the SHP9500. These are just balanced better from memory. All the Philips phones will have more bass, the L2 has solid bass end to them as I am sure the X2 does as well. The X1 more than likely has the most bass quantity out of the Philips open phones. The SHP9500 has a solid neutral bass presentation it is very similar in bass quantity and quality to the AD900X.
  
 A mod I tried a long time ago is replacing the velour pads of the AD700 with the pleather pads from my A900X and it brought the bass up quite a bit. I would try that if you just want more bass from the AD700. The negative is you will have to deal with sweaty pleather instead of them velours.


----------



## waynes world

Good stuff Ds! If anyone can compare them to the Yamaha MT220s, I am all ears!


----------



## Ap616

dsnuts said:


> Glad to be of some influence.
> 
> So as promised I just played about 2 hours of the Witcher 3 and now I am watching Rambo on my laptop using my SHP9500s.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Ds, give this song a listen when you get the chance with the SHP9500. I bet it would sound good! Sounds great on the MA900! Great vocals; it's EDM btw.
  
https://soundcloud.com/monstercat/the-fire


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Glad to be of some influence.
> 
> So as promised I just played about 2 hours of the Witcher 3 and now I am watching Rambo on my laptop using my SHP9500s.
> 
> ...


 
 Is the SHP9500 worth my time if I already have the AD900X?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I can't believe I have my browser open to one of the sites and considering getting one...just shoot me up!


 

 Im tellin ya doctorjazz, you gotta visit the Reverend Billy and the Church of Stop Shopping...
 i did, and it helped me avoid buying any more Lear Jets and Luxury Yachts, but it doesn't seem
 to have much influence on audio gear......i wonder why...


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I have my browser open to one of the sites and considering getting one...just shoot me up!
> ...




Don't know why myself...find myself mainlining Over Ears, snorting DAC/Amps, smoking cables, sad state for a previously relatively healthy adult!!! Trying for the TOTL cure as nothing else seems to have worked, will get the HE-1000 (actually, already got it, but need to return for technical reasons, but, man, blows the HE-560 out of the water, not to mention Senn 650 and others). Sometimes, ya gotta hit bottom to begin climbing back up...:wink_face:


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Don't know why myself...find myself mainlining Over Ears, snorting DAC/Amps, smoking cables, sad state for a previously relatively healthy adult!!! Trying for the TOTL cure as nothing else seems to have worked, will get the HE-1000 (actually, already got it, but need to return for technical reasons, but, man, blows the HE-560 out of the water, not to mention Senn 650 and others). Sometimes, ya gotta hit bottom to begin climbing back up...


 

 DONT WORRY BE HAPPY, doctor jazz!  I'm thinking of writing a new audio cookbook called STEWS AND  CASSEROLES from UNUSED AUDIO GEAR, which will
 feed us if food shortages develop. You won't go hungry! and enjoy the audio madness, its a good thing and protects us from global warming, nuclear war, and
 greed for power....


----------



## ericp10

lol
  
  
  
 Still in HE-560 heaven, but glad to see this thread still going strong! Happy listening fellas!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Still in HE-560 heaven, but glad to see this thread still going strong! Happy listening fellas!




Don't audition the HE-1000, heh heh heh...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Don't audition the HE-1000, heh heh heh...


 
  
  
 I had the opportunity to be one of those beta testers for the HE-1000. I declined. lol


 I have no doubt it sounds better than than the HE-560, but this one is so satisfying. Between it, the Angie, the Um Pro 50, AS-2, and Pandora Hope VI, I'm good. Plus, I'm still enjoying the FX850, Cardas Ear Mirror (has finally opened up beautifully), On1 and a few others.


----------



## mochill

How much hours on the cardas


----------



## Dsnuts

ap616 said:


> Hey Ds, give this song a listen when you get the chance with the SHP9500. I bet it would sound good! Sounds great on the MA900! Great vocals; it's EDM btw.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/monstercat/the-fire


 
 This sounds fantastic using the SHP9500
  


7s cameron said:


> Is the SHP9500 worth my time if I already have the AD900X?


 
 Yes, Here is why . I actually find the SHP9500 more comfortable believe it or not. The AD900X is comfy enough but that cloth material on the pads are kinda scratchy on my face. I have to get used to that and then forget about it. The pads on the SHP9500 are nothing to write home about but they aren't scratchy. 
  
 While the 2 phone share similar type tuning I actually find the SHP9500 with a more solid tuning perhaps better imaging and balance over the AD900X. After several days of burn in these SHP9500 using my Zu cables sounds absolutely unbelievable. I can't get over how little I spent for this sound.
  
 Let me put it this way guys. An iem that produces the sonics of these cans you would have to spend $300-$500 easily, I have no doubts about it. These sound better to my ears than my $500  Nuforce Primo 8 lol. These do love a good amp. I am listening to these using my X3 Gen 2 and Cayin C5  and I am astonished yet once again just how clean smooth spacious the sound is. Imagery while not clinical, is absolutely solid on these cans again astonishing for the price. For an open can these don't have the widest stage. They don't have the best resolution or do they have the best bass, treble or mids for that matter but what they do have it outlandish solid sound that clearly has the ability to translate what your sources throw into it with ease. These do scale real well with more power and clean sources. When I was debating getting these cans I was thinking.  There is no way these cans are going to be anywhere near the Fidelio L2s. 
  
 How surprised was I when these cans actually do hang with the L2s. The SHP9500 is not a downgrade in sound from the L2s. These might be an actual upgrade to the X1 actually. These certainly has the better clarity and balance over them.
  
 The changes in sound I have noticed with burn in. The treble cleans up, sound expands and bass comes out to balance the sound. I have to say for everyone reading this thread. If you see these cans for sale like I did or on sale for $65. Do not hesitate to give them a try. These will surprise every single one of you. Are these worth getting even if you own whatever headphones?
  
 YES!  $50-$65 cans just simply do not have the right to sound this good.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> How much hours on the cardas


 
  
  
 probably about 300 hours on them now mochill.


----------



## mochill

Oh, nice I had 400hrs before selling mine..kinda regret it


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> This sounds fantastic using the SHP9500
> 
> Yes, Here is why . I actually find the SHP9500 more comfortable believe it or not. The AD900X is comfy enough but that cloth material on the pads are kinda scratchy on my face. I have to get used to that and then forget about it. The pads on the SHP9500 are nothing to write home about but they aren't scratchy.
> 
> ...


 

 DS, how about developing a graphic symbol for "unavoidable wallet opening for this gear" or something like that...


----------



## Dsnuts

Thus far in our hobby. There has been some truly eye opening cheapos that come around once in a great while that just throws out all the rules. The SHP9500 is exactly this. If you guys are thinking your gonna get a decent $100 worth of SQ out of these cans. I haven't heard too many $100 cans that sound like these if any. I think the Yamahas HPH200s come close but that is the exception and certainly not the norm. These SPH9500s adds more stage, touch more forward mids, I would give definition in the treble to the SHP9500 as well.
  
 I remember on the very first listen thinking the SPH9500 sounded a bit like my MSR7 but open. That was due to the stiff out of box drivers that concentrated the sound making them sound a touch analytical. The sound has blossomed to something different all together.  It is a  true open can with open sound and then on top of that they have wickedly awesome balance and sound very natural. The sub bass is in deed rolled off, due to their open nature but guys with hardware bass boost on their amps will find these absolutely killer with bass boost.  The C5,E12A and E11K all do a wonderful job of adding in a bit more warmth down low that make these cans sound that much more engaging. Without boost these give a very great snap shot of what your recording has in mind. In a word these are solid performers and deserve a home with guys that can't get enough great sounding cans at any price.
  
 They just happen to be uber comfortable, and $50- $65 or so.
  


 Here's your symbol Dr Blue. These deserve it. Has been a while since I have given a Golden Nut award.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> Thus far in our hobby. There has been some truly eye opening cheapos that come around once in a great while that just throws out all the rules. The SHP9500 is exactly this. If you guys are thinking your gonna get a decent $100 worth of SQ out of these cans. I haven't heard too many $100 cans that sound like these if any. I think the Yamahas HPH200s come close but that is the exception and certainly not the norm. These SPH9500s adds more stage, touch more forward mids, I would give definition in the treble to the SHP9500 as well.
> 
> I remember on the very first listen thinking the SPH9500 sounded a bit like my MSR7 but open. That was due to the stiff out of box drivers that concentrated the sound making them sound a touch analytical. The sound has blossomed to something different all together.  It is a  true open can with open sound and then on top of that they have wickedly awesome balance and sound very natural. The sub bass is in deed rolled off, due to their open nature but guys with hardware bass boost on their amps will find these absolutely killer with bass boost.  The C5,E12A and E11K all do a wonderful job of adding in a bit more warmth down low that make these cans sound that much more engaging. Without boost these give a very great snap shot of what your recording has in mind. In a word these are solid performers and deserve a home with guys that can't get enough great sounding cans at any price.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, seems like they are a solid bang for the buck. I think I am going to have a friend ship me one. Where do you reckon is the cheapest place to get it in the states?
  
 Also, how good of an amp do you need to run it? Will a Fiio e17 suffice for it? How bad does it leak noise? I realize its an open back but not all leak as much sound right? Are they comfortable to wear for hours on end? Also one last question, how is the treble? I am a bit treble sensitive so that would definitely be a deal breaker for me,
  
 Thanks in advance meng


----------



## Dsnuts

Treble was a bit splashy on open listen. It is not anymore. That splashiness turns into treble definition after burn in.  I also found that high quality cables do make a nice uptick in the SQ. These need some break in time I would I say minimum 50 hours. Guys recommend 100 or so but for me at least the sound settled in nicely after a few days of driver blasting.  These leak sound. People that are next to you will hear exactly what your hearing so they aren't the best isolators of sound. It is more for home listening obviously but the take from the open design is a wider sound stage with airy vocals and solid imagery.  Your e17 should be fine. I have been using Fiio amps and daps with these and these do sound great with Fiio stuff. 
  
 Was playing Witcher 3 on my laptop for 3 plus hours last night. I forgot I had them on my head they are so comfy..They don't heat up at all which is absolutely critical for listening for hours at a time.


----------



## Dsnuts

grayson73 said:


> 3 stores selling SHP9500 for around $50 plus shipping.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/5338931774244141804?q=shp9500&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.93756505,d.b2w&biw=1745&bih=868&tch=1&ech=1&psi=RuxdVa6AJcSGsAWzmoHgBg.1432218695218.3&prds=hsecnline&ved=0CDMQ2Ss&ei=SuxdVcDQKYfTsAXu0IK4CA


 

 This link seem to be the best deal currently online. Thanks Grayson73 for looking for us.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> Treble was a bit splashy on open listen. It is not anymore. That splashiness turns into treble definition after burn in.  I also found that high quality cables do make a nice uptick in the SQ. These need some break in time I would I say minimum 50 hours. Guys recommend 100 or so but for me at least the sound settled in nicely after a few days of driver blasting.  These leak sound. People that are next to you will hear exactly what your hearing so they aren't the best isolators of sound. It is more for home listening obviously but the take from the open design is a wider sound stage with airy vocals and solid imagery.  Your e17 should be fine. I have been using Fiio amps and daps with these and these do sound great with Fiio stuff.
> 
> Was playing Witcher 3 on my laptop for 3 plus hours last night. I forgot I had them on my head they are so comfy..They don't heat up at all which is absolutely critical for listening for hours at a time.


 
  
 Hmm, good to hear it quieted down a bit. the stock cables aren't as good? With regards to the isolation, as long as they don't hear me from the next room thats all good with me  thanks for the info, much appreciate. If you have a chance later, any chance you might check the box dimensions and weight? I only ask because I want to calculate shipping  
  
 Thanks again
  
  


dsnuts said:


> This link seem to be the best deal currently online. Thanks Grayson73 for looking for us.


 
  
 Sweet!


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> Treble was a bit splashy on open listen. It is not anymore. That splashiness turns into treble definition after burn in.  I also found that high quality cables do make a nice uptick in the SQ. These need some break in time I would I say minimum 50 hours. Guys recommend 100 or so but for me at least the sound settled in nicely after a few days of driver blasting.  These leak sound. People that are next to you will hear exactly what your hearing so they aren't the best isolators of sound. It is more for home listening obviously but the take from the open design is a wider sound stage with airy vocals and solid imagery.  Your e17 should be fine. I have been using Fiio amps and daps with these and these do sound great with Fiio stuff.
> 
> Was playing Witcher 3 on my laptop for 3 plus hours last night. I forgot I had them on my head they are so comfy..They don't heat up at all which is absolutely critical for listening for hours at a time.


 

 Never mind on the dimensions found em on amazon, silly of me not to check there   thanks again


----------



## 7S Cameron

I haven't seen the golden nut award in a long time! I am definitely going to get these. I have been looking for another pair of open headphones for gaming and movies. Maybe even music as well!  How are they for Battlefield compared to the AD900X?


----------



## Dsnuts

Just played some Bad Company 2. Sounds amazing if not perfect directional cues. Will try some other games soon.  It has been a while since I used the AD900X for gaming but I can safely say the SHP9500 are wicked for gaming. I prefer using these to anything else I have at the moment.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Alrighty Then, the Golden Nut goes to the Phillips SHP9500 phones and requires a mandatory wallet biopsy!
 Thanks for your heads-up DS on these and your enthusiasm and critical listening!  The Golden Nut is our symbol
 of Auditory Discovery Magic that should not be ignored!  Enjoy that Nut!


----------



## doctorjazz

Alright, I know when I'm beaten, surrender, surrender (but don't give yourself away) (sorry, couldn't resist the Cheap Trick quote). Signed consent for my wallet biopsy...


----------



## dweaver

Never be sorry for a classic Cheap Trick quote


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Alright, I know when I'm beaten, surrender, surrender (but don't give yourself away) (sorry, couldn't resist the Cheap Trick quote). Signed consent for my wallet biopsy...


 

 thats not just a Cheap Trick to get us to discover more headphone deals? 
 no not at all..


----------



## audiohurric4ne

anyone have the fidue a73 ? thinking on buying them


----------



## Ap616

audiohurric4ne said:


> anyone have the fidue a73 ? thinking on buying them




Hisoundfi


----------



## Hisoundfi

The A73 is awesome. Impressions are on the Lab a for the last week or so. Review will be up within a week.


----------



## jant71

I think we missed it or at least I did till now...
  
 Aiaiai TMA-2
 http://aiaiai.dk/headphones/tma-2


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> The A73 is awesome. Impressions are on the Lab a for the last week or so. Review will be up within a week.


 
  
 Sounds real good but needs to be real good at $150  GR07 classic needs to be in the rear view mirror, Titan 1 needs to be in the rear view mirror and good enough to be future-proofed enough against the KC07 hybrid if it comes soon(June was mentioned) and were to beat it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> Sounds real good but needs to be real good at $150  GR07 classic needs to be in the rear view mirror, Titan 1 needs to be in the rear view mirror and good enough to be future-proofed enough against the KC07 hybrid if it comes soon(June was mentioned) and were to beat it.


I'll take the A73 over my Titan every time. Titan is fabulous, but doesn't have the tuning and detail to hang with the A73. Another really good IEM as well is the soundmagic e80. I have those in my ear right now. They are epic.


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> I'll take the A73 over my Titan every time. Titan is fabulous, but doesn't have the tuning and detail to hang with the A73. Another really good IEM as well is the soundmagic e80. I have those in my ear right now. They are epic.


 
  





 ...and an E80 teaser thrown in as well!


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> ...and an E80 teaser thrown in as well!


Lol, I'm not twisting your arm, just telling you what I know lol... I'd probably take the e80 or a73 over the Titan. I still like the Titan very much though.


----------



## Libertad

Yo Dsnut its been a hot minute since ive posted here but id just like to say thanks. Thanks for showing everyone new adventures to audio bliss the roads less traveled. I myself have and always will keep a close eye on this thread as its great to see what the community brings out to the table and find. Ive made the big jump yet again but this time it was significantly more costly but im pretty sure ive hit my end game. I started out with the little mono price buds and JVC marshmellows and have saved for years to get where i am now. To anyone who reads this forum.. Enjoy each others advice the company and experiences and enjoy were your journey takes you! Much respect to everyone


----------



## doctorjazz

libertad said:


> Yo Dsnut its been a hot minute since ive posted here but id just like to say thanks. Thanks for showing everyone new adventures to audio bliss the roads less traveled. I myself have and always will keep a close eye on this thread as its great to see what the community brings out to the table and find. Ive made the big jump yet again but this time it was significantly more costly but im pretty sure ive hit my end game. I started out with the little mono price buds and JVC marshmellows and have saved for years to get where i am now. To anyone who reads this forum.. Enjoy each others advice the company and experiences and enjoy were your journey takes you! Much respect to everyone




Those look cool, mind if I ask what they are?


----------



## Libertad

They are CT-6E


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> This link seem to be the best deal currently online. Thanks Grayson73 for looking for us.


 
 New link.  Newegg has open box for $50.
  
 https://www.google.com/shopping/product/3848290035146326921?biw=1745&bih=868&output=search&q=shp9500&oq=shp9500&prds=hsecnline,paur:ClkAsKraX9c9zVUfx2p3px8CNP-VhR2U4fh_6kURLKZAP-UMyQcewhrt8V0EjAz_wkUUcvEpJ5OKjCMaveV6rjDxONHVIypm-AgxnHAHChEu5njyTzlKfDpqhhIZAFPVH738rlSRNQSY9jXepknEkXcF-OquvA,scoring&ved=0CA4Q2Ss&ei=kZRoVcGfEsTAtQXl24P4DQ


----------



## jimmers

dsnuts said:


> Here's your symbol Dr Blue. These deserve it. Has been a while since I have given a Golden Nut award.


 
 Did you try the Magickman mods on the SHP9500?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/600088/an-audiophile-and-petrolheads-journal-buckle-up/7785#post_11121790
  
 I've modded 2 pairs so far (one still in box) one for me one for a friend; I used 4.5mm nitrile rubber for the oval rings (I don't think he meant "craft foam" in the description).
  
 There is, of course, a discussion thread
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717690/philips-shp9500-discussion-thread


----------



## jant71

Got my Elation in today after their little stop! Pics or it didn't happen!!
  

  
  

  

  

  
 Look more handsome than I thought they would. Nice rich color. Comfy fit. Sturdy build. Stock tips on my first listen so far but I echo what kjk1281 said about them. I can hear the dual magnets keeping that bass pretty tight and snappy but still have to tip roll. Shame I don't have the spiral dots to try on them  Nice, big, cohesive and fun sound that is smooth and doesn't make the mids and treble take a back seat.
  
 Some time, some tip rolling, some more run in and I'll get a review of these out.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fidue A73 review is up.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a73-hybrid-monitor-earphones-with-universal-single-button-remote-and-microphone/reviews/13260
  
 It's a boss IEM.


----------



## jant71

Nice review, Hisoundfi! They look good. Like the red accents to add some color to them. The large soundstage size is nice. Tempted to try a pair esp. if they are speedy. Could be third on my to try list after the T20 and Torque Audio flagship.
  
  
 On another note Radius is back with the first pricier offering since the DDM series...








 













Three features of the HP-NHR series 

 

 






 The magnetic flux leaking from the voice coil of the dynamic drivers trapped by the repulsive force of the magnet, will improve the "sensitivity", "quality" by increasing the magnetic flux density. The average sensitivity about 4dB improvement (our ratio), the sound quality is excellent in transient (transient) properties, from treble to bass, to deliver crisp sound quality in clear without compromising the fine detail.












 The bus port structure to increase the reproducibility of the low frequency range, and optimize the operation of the diaphragm. It will convey the firm bass a core to direct.












 Adjustable Port:
 Mounting position of the earpiece can be adjusted in two stages, to achieve a more accurate musical reproduction without missing bass by attaching to their best position. Furthermore, while increasing the sound insulation by allowing fit securely to their ear, in order to reduce stress on the ear, ideal for commute.

 Deep mount earpiece:
 New deep mount earpiece of shape, unlike conventional, to fit earpiece is more in the back of the ear, providing a stable and rich bass reproduction and fit.








 Joker's review of the last Radius "21" numbered model...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/545647/review-radius-hp-twf21-aka-w-n-2#post_7355911


----------



## DannyBai

I got some discoveries in this week including the A73 which HisoundFi wrote a great review on.  I wholeheartedly agree with him that this is one special earphone.  When I get the time, I'll have to share some info on the gears.


----------



## jant71

You agree on A73 better than the Titan and is faster than the Titan 1 with a bigger stage as well??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just checking!
  
 Interested in the Torque flagship and the T20 but the Fidue is creeping in. Sounds like me and a good signature match for the Sony A series.


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> You agree on A73 better than the Titan and is faster than the Titan 1 with a bigger stage as well???  Just checking!
> 
> Interested in the Torque flagship and the T20 but the Fidue is creeping in. Sounds like me and a good signature match for the Sony A series.


Hearing is believing dude. I wasn't exaggerating my friend. 

Titan is awesome, but A73 is "awesomerest", serious


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> You agree on A73 better than the Titan and is faster than the Titan 1 with a bigger stage as well???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I do love the Titan, especially when matched with the E12A amp.  Bass is to die for.  I just got the A73 yesterday and I think it has a better sound from top to bottom over the Titan.  You'll have to hear it.  I think I'll end up getting the T20 since I skipped on the T10.  Don't know the Torque.


----------



## robervaul

http://www.mcssl.com/store/futuresonics/spectrum-series-model-g10-professional-personal-monitor


----------



## Hisoundfi

The soundmagic e50 and e80 is now for sale in the USA:
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/portable-audio-products-inear-headphones-c-7_15.html
  
 This is an incredible deal for the price guys.
  
 Review will be up soon.
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> The soundmagic e50 and e80 is now for sale in the USA:
> 
> http://www.miccastore.com/portable-audio-products-inear-headphones-c-7_15.html
> 
> ...


 

 which one is a better iem for the money in your opinion? Looking forward to your review(s)   Hopefully some comparisons to the A73?


----------



## Hisoundfi

redjohn456 said:


> which one is a better iem for the money in your opinion? Looking forward to your review(s)   Hopefully some comparisons to the A73?


For my preferences, the e80 is awesomesauce. 

E80 is audiophile all the way. 

E50 is a high resolution V-shaped IEM.

Both are winners


----------



## Shawn71

Gents: this DZAT is pretty interesting with 3 point tuning for Bass,factory default and highs at the back of the shells and with a mic for $39.00.....
  
http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/In-ear-earphone/DZAT-DR-10


----------



## Cuerex

Huawei Honor AM12 / Honor Engine short Review
  
 aquirable by about 12$ on aliexpress and other china resellers
  
very furutistic housing, it's a joy to unbox
  
30 hours of burn-in is in his favor
  
highs don't scream but rarely sound a bit hollow
  
mids are pretty clean for their price, vocals flow pretty naturally
  
 bass is controlled and tight punchy, not bass heavy but goes down to about 45hz. just choose the right tip size and maybe apply some spit to seal them perfectly.
  
 dynamics are of mediocrity, competes with other products to about 45$
  
 details are a bit crowded but the resolution is still in flow with the beat

 soundstage is pretty good but not that precise as i hoped it to be

isolation is very good!
  
 cablenoise is dampened pretty good due to their thick rubbercoating,
 which is very tangle-resistent aswell, bravo!

 value-wise this goes above my previously owned headphones, ha-fx40, OnePlus Silverbullets and TTe Isurus

10/10 for me


----------



## DannyBai

The Soundmagic E80 might be the next budget king. Bass is so controlled and nice. Maybe the E50 might be needed for those who need more bass from what I gather but the E80 is audiophile grade sound.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I do love the Titan, especially when matched with the E12A amp.  Bass is to die for.  I just got the A73 yesterday and I think it has a better sound from top to bottom over the Titan.  You'll have to hear it.  I think I'll end up getting the T20 since I skipped on the T10.  Don't know the Torque.




Hey Danny! So which is it... a73 or e80?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sorry guys I don't mean to interrupt but that answer comes down to preference.
  
 If you want organic and natural sound, E80
  
 If you want wow factor and total package, go for the A73
  
 I lean a slight edge to the A83 for my preference. They are both friggen awesome, serious


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Hey Danny! So which is it... a73 or e80?


 

 E80 for $50 is a must have.  I prefer A73 for my preferences though.  That is one heck of an earphone.  Hisoundfi isn't leading anyone down the wrong road here.  These are top finds so far this year.


----------



## jant71

I thought the E80 was $80 and the E50 was $50??


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> I thought the E80 was $80 and the E50 was $50??


 

 Don't know what's going on but Micca has the E80 for $55 I think and E50 is $45.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Don't know what's going on but Micca has the E80 for $55 I think and E50 is $45.


 
  
 Fwiw, it seems to be for the "black-red" ones (I presume those are the red ones).


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, it seems to be for the "black-red" ones (I presume those are the red ones).




I ordered what I thought was the charcoal ones from China and its red so I think you're right


----------



## Shawn71

Looks like LMUE collaborated with an unknown Chinese mfr and a brand they coined them as "Alpha & Delta" with their introductory model AD01 IEM, a dual dynamic and 2mm dc plug RC one with intro price of $81.xx .....


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> E80 for $50 is a must have.  I prefer A73 for my preferences though.  That is one heck of an earphone.  Hisoundfi isn't leading anyone down the wrong road here.  These are top finds so far this year.


 
 I know Hisoundfi is getting a Trinity Delta as well. What I want to see is a hybrid shootout, A73, KC07, and Delta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


shawn71 said:


> Looks like LMUE collaborated with an unknown Chinese mfr and a brand they coined them as "Alpha & Delta" with their introductory model AD01 IEM, a dual dynamic and 2mm dc plug RC one with intro price of $81.xx .....


 

 Curious. DC plug is a good choice. interested to see more info and if they made even more good choices. Maybe we can figure out the Mfr.


----------



## JamesBr

dannybai said:


> E80 for $50 is a must have.  I prefer A73 for my preferences though.  That is one heck of an earphone.  Hisoundfi isn't leading anyone down the wrong road here.  These are top finds so far this year.


 





  
 For that price, can't argue with that for sure!!


----------



## nick n

FYI:
  
 Saw a very high impedance unit on Penon. *169 ohms*.
 They apparently say it is rather even across the board, but that gets said a lot.
 AuGlamour AG-R1
  
  
 Was just popping in to say that the Macaw say they are the first in the world to have a reverse firing dynamic, which is not so. Another claim="first in the world", all it takes is a fast websearch to find that out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Elecom "Esfera" EIN-110 have a rather large reverse firing one @ 13.6, now discontinued, as do another company linked way back in here, forget which. Will dig that other one up.
 If the Macaw are anything approaching the Esfera the sound will be glorious ( only 2 others in here with them AFAIK ), though Macaw looks to be a smaller driver.
  
 Enjoying the read in this thread constantly, thanks for that.
  
_*EDIT*_  found the other one(s)  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-kjk1281s-take-jvc-xx-ha-fr100x-elation-iem-page-1944/26430#post_11014197
  
 ALSO the "NEW" Monoprice one, will have to find that model. http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-kjk1281s-take-jvc-xx-ha-fr100x-elation-iem-page-1944/26820#post_11082191
  
 === Monoprice look the same. Cheap too.
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082709&p_id=12235&seq=1&format=2
  
  
 anyhow the Macaws are giving me itchy trigger finger. Anyone pulled the trigger yet I forget?


----------



## twister6

nick n said:


> FYI:
> 
> Saw a very high impedance unit on Penon. *169 ohms*.
> They apparently say it is rather even across the board, but that gets said a lot.
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Build quality of DITA caliber.  Everything is stainless steel and tempered glass.  In-line mic/remote is sick!!!  Someone mentioned in another thread, MacaW is OEM manufacture of RHA (you will find a lot of similarities in base steel plate holding filters and metal holder for foam eartips, and identical silicone eartips) - I can't confirm it, but see too many similarities with T10i, including Metal Injection Molding (MIM) manufacturing process.  First class accessories, leather case is very unique.
  
 Filter doesn't change sound drastically, but fine tunes it tastefully to add more sub-bass or to smooth out or expand treble, etc.  Excellent bottom and top end extension, 3D staging (soundstage expands both in width and depth).  Sounds almost like a hybrid with a tight punchy low end and vivid detailed upper mids/treble (nearly analytical quality, can even get a touch hot with some recordings but never harsh/peaky/sibilant); also lower mids do lack some body.  SS reminds me A LOT of Titan 1, a lot, except Titans have mids a bit more forward.  I prefer GT100s over Titan 1, btw.
  
 Intro price of $69 is not for a long time, and will go up soon.  IMHO, this IEM feels like a solid $200 product. http://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT100s
  
 Cons?  Well, it has a shallow insertion limited by short interchangeable nozzle and the shell is solid stainless steel and damn heavy   As a result, you need something like an over sized Comply Tips to jam these in your ears so they don't fall out, and even when they are in - don't expect to go jogging with them 
  

  
 Should you get it?  I would definitely recommend because it's quite amazing what you are getting for $69 shipped, even as a collectible item   Just be aware, needs a tight fitment to keep them in your ears.
  
 Full review to follow sometime next week


----------



## n05ey

twister6 said:


> Build quality of DITA caliber.
> 
> Snip


 

any chance of a quick photo of the case?


----------



## Dsnuts

Those do look on the heavy.  Too many new iems.
  
 Got an order of them new DN2000J from massdrop. Will report how it is.


----------



## twister6

n05ey said:


> > Spoiler: GT100s pics
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Those do look on the heavy.  Too many new iems.
> 
> Got an order of them new DN2000J from massdrop. Will report how it is.




They were really tempting...like the 1K Dunu, let us know what you think when you get them.


----------



## acain

Wow Alex those filters look big I really do like the look of them, Stainless Steal is my favorite. Tempered glass has to add a lot of weight to them I would guess.


----------



## n05ey

Thanks heaps! 

Looks like a really nice package!


----------



## mochill

Sound impression and pic with it in your ear plz twister


----------



## nick n

Wow thanks for the pictures.
  
 Is there anything standing out in particular that you might attribute to a reverse firing driver?  ( extra clean vocal edges, things appearing more out of nowhere, dimensionality, presentation etc etc? )
  
  
 Thanks again for posting
  
 Atomic Floyd also uses the metal injection molding process, been around a while also.


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> Sound impression and pic with it in your ear plz twister


 
  
 'mo, i already did preliminary sound impression in my original post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This one might be right up your valley with a "titanium" driver signature that sounds like hybrid multi-driver iem.  In all seriousness, it sounds very Titan 1 but I like GT100s sound sig better, plus as a bonus of good isolation and no sound leakage - meaning I can listen at home without annoying a hell out of my wife, or my kids trying to play a guessing game of what daddy is listening to lol!!!
  
 As a comparison of size/weight (weighted shells only on a scale: Titan 1 - 8g, GT100s - 16g)
  

  
 Coincidentally, the BEST eartip/fitment I found also using Titan's hybrid tips (Lunashops style eartips)
  

  
 Fitment with these tips is nearly flush
  

  
 They really grow on me!!!!!  For $69 this is INSANE value.


----------



## twister6

nick n said:


> Wow thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Is there anything standing out in particular that you might attribute to a reverse firing driver?  ( extra clean vocal edges, things appearing more out of nowhere, dimensionality, presentation etc etc? )
> 
> ...


 
  
 3D soundstage with a good width/depth, excellent separation and placement of instruments with great airy layering effect.
  
 Btw, when I say about resemblance to RHA T10i, just take a look at the included accessories.  Identical eartips, similar metal plate with screwed in filters, and the same metal holder for foam tips:
  

  
 I think at this point, I probably posted in here all of my review pictures with all the impressions lol!!!


----------



## mochill

Sounding very interesting right now especially for that $69 but how does it compare to dn2000j


----------



## jant71

Thanks twister! Indeed curious when I saw them a few days back but heavy and less forward mid placement than the Titan 1. I'm out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 ....and the A&D01 is now up....
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta/


----------



## twister6

No plans to review DN2000J, or I should say "no plans for Dunu to send me a review sample".  Vs Titan 1, mids are not significantly recessed just a little less forward and less grainy/harsh.  Personally, I wasn't too crazy about metallic/harsh upper mids/treble at higher volume w/Titans.  The weight, yeah, no way around it but tip roll until you find the best fitment to hold it in your ears.


----------



## mochill

Dunu should send you and me a review sample of the dn2000j


----------



## nick n

*"3D soundstage with a good width/depth, excellent separation and placement of instruments with great airy layering effect."*
  
 Kind of what I was figuring. Thanks.


----------



## Selenium

Thought I might be first on here for once with something but twister beat me to it! I also picked up a set of Macaws(stumbled upon them on ebay).


----------



## twister6

selenium said:


> Thought I might be first on here for once with something but twister beat me to it! I also picked up a set of Macaws(stumbled upon them on ebay).


 
  
 Don't forget to change the cage once a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and let us know what you think of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm especially curious since you got Titan's as well.  How is the fitment for you?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Thanks for the heads up on the Fidue A73. I pulled the trigger based on the enthusiastic reviews, and saying they sound better than my Titan 1's and my Soundsoul S-018 forced me to take the plunge. I love both those IEM, but the isolation sucks on both.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Would the A73 be good for the gym and running? I just read a review and it sounds fantastic! Or are there other IEMs I should consider?


----------



## DannyBai

A73 doesn't have a chin slider and it could use one.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's another discovery guys...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13331
  
 Enjoy


----------



## r2muchstuff

Free, adjustable chin slider/cinch:

  
 I like over the ear style of wearing IEMs.  Many do not have a chin cinch.  A short piece of wire wrap from the IEM package wound neatly around the IEM wires works great.  Tension can be adjusted by how tight the wire is wound.  I have many in use 
  
  
 YMMV,
  
 R
  Quote:


dannybai said:


> A73 doesn't have a chin slider and it could use one.


----------



## peter123

r2muchstuff said:


> Free, adjustable chin slider/cinch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So simple but yet so genius


----------



## DannyBai

Brilliant. Thanks for sharing r2.


----------



## Selenium

twister6 said:


> Don't forget to change the cage once a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't actually have them yet. I'm looking forward to it though; haven't blindly bought an earphone in a long time. When I saw them on ebay I clicked the link, read about them, figured they were just another forgettable IEM in a sea of IEMs and clicked out. But something stuck in my craw. That case! I was like "that case looks badass so clearly this is going to be a good IEM" and bought them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad to hear they're pretty good.


----------



## waynes world

selenium said:


> I don't actually have them yet. I'm looking forward to it though; haven't blindly bought an earphone in a long time. When I saw them on ebay I clicked the link, read about them, figured they were just another forgettable IEM in a sea of IEMs and clicked out. But something stuck in my craw. That case! I was like "that case looks badass so clearly this is going to be a good IEM" and bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've never heard a case that sounds better!


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Don't know what's going on but Micca has the E80 for $55 I think and E50 is $45.


 
 $52 for the E80:
  
 http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html
  
 How does it compare to Tenore?


----------



## bhazard

Sooooooo, since I love the Titan 1, what is my next purchase?
  
 Macaw, A71, E80? My sig pref is flat with slightly enhanced bass.


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> $52 for the E80:
> 
> http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html
> 
> How does it compare to Tenore?



I sold the Tenore finally which probably was a mistake but E80 is definitely leaner sounding without being too lean. I think it's up there with the Tenore with having a different sound. I prefer the more neutralish sound of the E80 I think.


----------



## DannyBai

A73 might be a slight upgrade to the Titan sound?
Macaw is waiting for me at home so I'll have to hear those first before chiming in.


----------



## 7S Cameron

grayson73 said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what's going on but Micca has the E80 for $55 I think and E50 is $45.
> ...



Still looking for an upgrade to the Tenore? I can't believe you haven't found something yet!


----------



## Selenium

dannybai said:


> A73 might be a slight upgrade to the Titan sound?
> Macaw is waiting for me at home so I'll have to hear those first before chiming in.


 
  
 When did you order yours?


----------



## DannyBai

selenium said:


> When did you order yours?



About a week ago from Penon. 

I think Grayson is smart to just stick with what's good.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> A73 might be a slight upgrade to the Titan sound?
> Macaw is waiting for me at home so I'll have to hear those first before chiming in.


 
  
 Can't wait to hear your impression Danny!!!  Finally, I can compare my "notes" with someone else


----------



## jant71

Anyone else inquire @Micca about other colors of the E80? I want the gold but can't ask them about it cause it says my email address is wrong. It's perfectly fine the site just won't let it go through.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Anyone else inquire @Micca about other colors of the E80? I want the gold but can't ask them about it cause it says my email address is wrong. It's perfectly fine the site just won't let it go through.


 
  
 I have been told red/black for now only.  Not sure when other colors are going to be available.


----------



## DannyBai

twister6 said:


> Can't wait to hear your impression Danny!!!  Finally, I can compare my "notes" with someone else



I wasn't expecting too much until you came in with impressions. Now I'm super excited to hear these puppies.


----------



## mochill

no one with the t2E???


----------



## Ap616

mochill said:


> no one with the t2E???



Everybody is scared to I think, mo'. I would for everyone, but I too am hesitant after T2 impressions(I enjoyed my T1-E a lot though) & don't like cable-up either personally, unlike most everyone else on headfi it seems. I remember a few that like cable down a lot more though I think.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I think Grayson is smart to just stick with what's good.


 
  
 Being smart and sticking with what is good in not congruent with the head-fi addiction doctrum.... Need. Next. Newer. Thing!!!


----------



## Ap616

mochill said:


> no one with the t2E???




Edit: mrmoto050 took the plunge and enjoys them so far



> Well, I bit on the T2E, and I must say first impression is positive. After 12 hrs burn in. Good bass and some sub-bass, the mids are more balanced to the over all sound now. The highs are clear. imho. I also noticed that they have slightly different shells only vented the Dynamic driver and not the rear vent like on the TTPOD 2. Overall I am liking these.


----------



## mochill

I read that impression after bro


----------



## Ap616

mochill said:


> I read that impression after bro



Cool, cheers man


----------



## JamesBr

mochill said:


> no one with the t2E???


 
  
 T1E is the bomb here ... I haven't heard anything really exciting about the T2E tho, si I will stick with mine for the moment!


----------



## mrmoto050

ap616 said:


> Everybody is scared to I think, mo'. I would for everyone, but I too am hesitant after T2 impressions(I enjoyed my T1-E a lot though) & don't like cable-up either personally, unlike most everyone else on headfi it seems. I remember a few that like cable down a lot more though I think.


 
@Ap616 In comparing the T2E to the T2 I would say the T2E is more balanced. The T2 mids are up front in your face and the Bass is a little subdued. The T2E bass is more defined and seems to go deeper (sub bass) in fact on one song there was a little bass vibe (but not bass monster) jus good quality bass. The mids are more aligned with the overall sound. the highs are clear and articulate. I would say the T2 sounds like you are on the stage, the T2E more like front row or maybe a couple back. I also noticed that the T2E only has one vent port directly over the Dynamic Driver. Anyway, I like them they sound great, I have been listening to them since I received them last Saturday, but everyone has different perspective of sound.


----------



## Hisoundfi

mrmoto050 said:


> @Ap616
> In comparing the T2E to the T2 I would say the T2E is more balanced. The T2 mids are up front in your face and the Bass is a little subdued. The T2E bass is more defined and seems to go deeper (sub bass) in fact on one song there was a little bass vibe (but not bass monster) jus good quality bass. The mids are more aligned with the overall sound. the highs are clear and articulate. I would say the T2 sounds like you are on the stage, the T2E more like front row or maybe a couple back. I also noticed that the T2E only has one vent port directly over the Dynamic Driver. Anyway, I like them they sound great, I have been listening to them since I received them last Saturday, but everyone has different perspective of sound.


The big question is how does the treble sound on the T2E as compared to the t2?


----------



## Grayson73

7s cameron said:


> Still looking for an upgrade to the Tenore? I can't believe you haven't found something yet!


 
 Almost everything I bought in my sig, I bought AFTER the Tenore, but didn't like them better, so I stopped trying.  I'm scared to buy new IEMs now!


----------



## 7S Cameron

grayson73 said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Still looking for an upgrade to the Tenore? I can't believe you haven't found something yet!
> ...



Have you tried the Duoza (sp)?


----------



## mochill

Puro sound labs on eBay , the ie500 iem by them


----------



## mochill

http://m.ebay.com/itm/311362867142?nav=SEARCH

Enjoy Grayson73


----------



## dweaver

Any review of the Puro IEM500 yet? Also why is the ebay sale so low in comparison to the MSRP of this IEM? Looks interesting btw .


----------



## mochill

None yet, it's new...any one wanna bite


----------



## DannyBai

I'll have to say the Macaw earphone is quite the bang for buck. 

Packaging and accessories are from something $200 plus. Sort of a pain getting the earphones out since it's packed so well. 
Build is also way above its price. It's heavy though. Mic is pretty awesome like twister said. Cable isn't the greatest but not bad. 
Fit isn't bad with the right tips but you do need the right tips or it hurts. So far UE tips and Auvio tips work for me. Haven't tried stock. 
Leather pouch is very nice. 
Filters screw in and out nicely. It seems the silver mesh filters are balanced, black bass and gold treble. All sound good to me and the change isn't drastic. I am preferring the silver which was the default filters. 
Sound is excellent all around. Treble sticks out for me. Reminds me of the Titan. I think twister also noticed this. Bass sounds a bit flabby to me but not boomy. Vocals are forward and nice. Overall this is one heck of a bargain. 
Lots of really nice earphones as of late. E50, E80, Titan, A73 and now the Macaw. I think it's gonna be hard to beat the value of the E80 and Macaw. Both hit wayyyyyyyy above current price. Grab them guys while you can.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> I'll have to say the Macaw earphone is quite the bang for buck.
> 
> Packaging and accessories are from something $200 plus. Sort of a pain getting the earphones out since it's packed so well.
> Build is also way above its price. It's heavy though. Mic is pretty awesome like twister said. Cable isn't the greatest but not bad.
> ...


 
  
 BINGO!!!  That's exactly what I have been saying, these are in a class of $200 IEMs.  So, we can officially induct them in Giant Killer club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Btw, I prefer silver filter as well. Burn in for 50hrs, bass gets tighter!  and, UE900 large tips are my favorite as well!


----------



## DannyBai

twister6 said:


> BINGO!!!  That's exactly what I have been saying, these are in a class of $200 IEMs.  So, we can officially induct them in Giant Killer club    Btw, I prefer silver filter as well. Burn in for 50hrs, bass gets tighter!  and, UE900 large tips are my favorite as well!



What an excellent sounding earphone. Spacious as well. Giant killer do doubt about it.


----------



## RedJohn456

dannybai said:


> What an excellent sounding earphone. Spacious as well. Giant killer do doubt about it.


 

 How do they compare to the A73 and E50/E80?
  
 Seems like after a period of not too many good iem discoveries, we are up to our neck in amazing gear! Not that I am complaining   The Macaw looks like it can take a beating compared to the plastic body on my IM50. Would love to read how it compares to the aforementioned


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > What an excellent sounding earphone. Spacious as well. Giant killer do doubt about it.
> ...


 
  
 Can't speak for A73 or E80, yet , but GT100s and IM50 compliment rather than compete.  IM50 is more on a fun level with a higher quantity bass and smoother more upfront mids, typical of AT house sound.  GT100s is more on an analytical/revealing level with a bright detailed airy sound and a nice bass quality north of neutral level.


----------



## mochill

Not gonna beat the asg1plus


----------



## DannyBai

redjohn456 said:


> How do they compare to the A73 and E50/E80?
> 
> Seems like after a period of not too many good iem discoveries, we are up to our neck in amazing gear! Not that I am complaining   The Macaw looks like it can take a beating compared to the plastic body on my IM50. Would love to read how it compares to the aforementioned



Twister is correct about the Macaw. I haven't heard the IM50. 
E80 is the most neutral with some warmth. For those who dislike elevated bass, this is spot on. Excellent vocals and raised treble but not too spiky. 
Macaw is a little warmer and has more bass, not too bassy though. Been shaping up fine for the last few hours. Good vocals and for being bright, it's not sibilant. Great stage. Tunable too so it's a great buy. 
E50 is V shaped but vocals aren't scooped out too bad. E80 for a few bucks more is a better buy IMO. But E50 has more bass and is rather controlled well. 
A73 has bigger bass, nice mid-bass kick. Great layering to the sound. Sweet vocals and extended treble. Sounds more flat than A83 and I prefer it over the A73. This one is my faborite I think. 
Macaw is sounding insane though for $60 some bucks. It's Titan level but better for me since it's not peaky and cheaper by a good margin. For the type of sound I appreciate, I think the Macaw will be a better buy than E80. For the more discerning listener, E80 might be it.


----------



## dweaver

The Puro IEM500 intrigued me but fortunately (unfortunately) the ad is not available to Canada.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > How do they compare to the A73 and E50/E80?
> ...


 
  
 I just discovered that you can unscrew that small round metal emblem-button on macaw leather case, very symbolic considering replaceable nature of their filters.  Such design details are insane for $69 IEM


----------



## Selenium

Looks like the Duoza!


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Can't speak for A73 or E80, yet , but GT100s and IM50 compliment rather than compete.  IM50 is more on a fun level with a higher quantity bass and smoother more upfront mids, typical of AT house sound.  GT100s is more on an analytical/revealing level with a bright detailed airy sound and a nice bass quality north of neutral level.


 
  
 I am not a fan of the IM50 fitting so I don't always get a good comfortable seal, so the sound suffers for me. If this is more comfortable, then its already better than the IM50 in my eyes. But the sound signature seems interesting. I wouldnt have otherwise considered the GT100s  Looking forward to the full review.
  


dannybai said:


> Twister is correct about the Macaw. I haven't heard the IM50.
> E80 is the most neutral with some warmth. For those who dislike elevated bass, this is spot on. Excellent vocals and raised treble but not too spiky.
> Macaw is a little warmer and has more bass, not too bassy though. Been shaping up fine for the last few hours. Good vocals and for being bright, it's not sibilant. Great stage. Tunable too so it's a great buy.
> E50 is V shaped but vocals aren't scooped out too bad. E80 for a few bucks more is a better buy IMO. But E50 has more bass and is rather controlled well.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comparisons. And when you say you prefer it to A73, you're referring to the Macaw right? Sounds like its a great buy for 60 dollars


----------



## jekostas

I'm convinced.  The Macaws are now on the slow boat from China to my door.


----------



## DannyBai

I meant I prefer the A73 over A83 RedJohn. Macaws are up there too. Regular and brain burn in will do wonders with the Macaws.


----------



## mochill

Puro ie500 does look like duoza that's why I put it up


----------



## RedJohn456

dannybai said:


> I meant I prefer the A73 over A83 RedJohn. Macaws are up there too. Regular and brain burn in will do wonders with the Macaws.


 

 Ah okay, thanks for Clarifying. A83 is more fatiguing and some people have reported difficulty in fitting so A73 seems to have tacked both the issues head on, while reducing the price., good for them for taking all the feedback into consideration


----------



## DannyBai

redjohn456 said:


> Ah okay, thanks for Clarifying. A83 is more fatiguing and some people have reported difficulty in fitting so A73 seems to have tacked both the issues head on, while reducing the price., good for them for taking all the feedback into consideration



I think that's exactly what they did.


----------



## mochill

Dweaver , contact them about the $50 deal 
  
  
http://purosound.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## RedJohn456

dannybai said:


> I think that's exactly what they did.


 

 Looking forward to the all out shootout between the A73 E80 And Macaws   Good time to be in the game


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I meant I prefer the A73 over A83 RedJohn. Macaws are up there too. Regular and brain burn in will do wonders with the Macaws.


 
  
 High praise for the A73's indeed - way to get them to the _top_ of my radar!


----------



## mochill

Wayne you need aurisonics  not fidue


----------



## DannyBai

I think that's the one to get into the Fidue game. Good price and killer sound. Fit is nice too. It's calling you Masa Wayne.


----------



## Hisoundfi

A73 is going to be the next big thing IMHO. Once you hear it you don't want to settle for anything else.


----------



## mochill

I haven't have the urge's for anything lately as you can see why bro's


----------



## DannyBai

I have the K10's and that doesn't stop me from enjoying these new finds. The budget earphones are the real winners not the stupid expensive ones.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I think that's the one to get into the Fidue game. Good price and killer sound. Fit is nice too. It's calling you Masa Wayne.


 
  
 Indeed. Anybody want some A71's lol?
  


hisoundfi said:


> A73 is going to be the next big thing IMHO. Once you hear it you don't want to settle for anything else.


 
  
 Between you and Danny, the A73 force is strong!
  


mochill said:


> I haven't have the urge's for anything lately as you can see why bro's


 
  
 I've been seriously content with the VE Zen's, Asura's and Titan1's, and they have done a good job of temporarily cauterizing the addiction. I've been trying to ignore your ASG talk, and now the A73/E80 talk. Good luck to me lol!
  
 I've had the Oppo PM3's (from tour) for the last week. Man, these things are pretty fantastic. I must becoming a "neutral head", because these things sound damned awesome to me, and comfy as hell. Good innerfidelity review: 
 https://youtu.be/e4l0ehZRgQ4
  
 I also recently got some dusty vintage cans which quite franky satisfy me to no end. So head-fi life is good!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I know another member overly pleased with A73.
  
 The show must go on Wayne, time to crack open the cookie jar.
  
 Surprised no-one has made an A73 thread yet. *looks over at Hisoundfi*


----------



## mochill

Neutral head like mochill , wait for new hifiman he400s@$300


----------



## beowulf

Anyone discovered a model with wider soundstage than the Havi B3 Pro 1 in the same price range?


----------



## Grayson73

dweaver said:


> Any review of the Puro IEM500 yet? Also why is the ebay sale so low in comparison to the MSRP of this IEM? Looks interesting btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's one review from Amazon buyer.  If this review is based on $199 price, then it's certainly a steal for $50.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Monitors/product-reviews/B00XO47YKI/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## thatBeatsguy

grayson73 said:


> dweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Any review of the Puro IEM500 yet? Also why is the ebay sale so low in comparison to the MSRP of this IEM? Looks interesting btw
> ...


 
 Why does it look a lot like the DuoZA?


----------



## Grayson73

45 sold and none are head-fiers?  Haha.


----------



## Hisoundfi

beowulf said:


> Anyone discovered a model with wider soundstage than the Havi B3 Pro 1 in the same price range?


IMHO the new soundmagic e80 does, but you might want to let others chime in first


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's discovery for ya, the SUR s808. Great little budget iem  REVIEW


----------



## DannyBai

Great review!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Thanks


----------



## drbluenewmexico

> REVIEW: the new MICROZOTL2 tube headphone amplifier, design by David Berning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow this write up is front page material. Great write up Dr Blue. Makes me want one. Lol.
  
 In other news. Here is your chance again to snap up one of these for $50 from newegg. Use code EMCATKK65
  
 SHP9500s getting a lot of love in the Nuts household!


----------



## DannyBai

Kick ass write up drblue. I want one!


----------



## BGRoberts

Great review,  Dr blue! 
 Stirs up the "want one"  voices.


----------



## doctorjazz

Great review, Blue!!! But, did you like it 
I just got a review sample yesterday, just listened a bit (using the Hifiman HE-1000, which just came today), really nicely built audio candy, not fancy, but feels solid and love the view from the clear top.
I need to let it cook for a kazillion years (the HE 1K as well), but I think this is going to be a helluva combo, I'll post impressions when they're cooked more. Surely won't be able to top the colorful and insightful prose of Herr Blue, but I can add some addendums (maybe).
Congrats, first page indeed!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Great review, Blue!!! But, did you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks fellows, its been a great experience  exploring the capabilities of the MZotl2! Its definitely worth auditioning and seeingwhat your gear is capable of through its remarkable design and tonal purity!
 Kazillion year burn in is a good idea, especially with new phones and interconnects, etc. But peek into the SQ
 after 50 hours to get a taste of the promised lands!  I'm currently listening to some live DJ sets from Amani from Desert Dwellers on Soundcloud, which sound lovely.with kicks bass through the ATH W1000s.  Earlier this morning was listening toSonny Landreths new blues album on Tidal "Bound by the Blues" which is an instant classic!  I have to remind myself to getup and feed the chickens! the cats are meowing at me and the dogs are barking for attention, but the MZotl2 has my focus!The layering and the textures revealed in the music  continue to astound me!  ok meow-cluck-bark, i will feed you soon! as soon as i hear a few more albums....


----------



## AngelOfMercy

There's a new Hercules in town and it's called the Fidue A73! WOW! My jaw dropped when I plugged these pretty shells in my ears. The crystalline smoothness, the authoritative bass, and that lush midrange! Not since my GR07BE has a midrange been that lush and green! These put the smack down on my Titan 1, SS-S018, and my FX850. These indeed play with the boys in the $200-400 range. The sound quality and sound signature is lush, smooth, but there is no treble sacrifice. It's got enough extension as not to fall into the Duoza, Tenore, or RE-600 smoothed out area. It's got sparkle when it needs to sparkle, otherwise it's got this clean crystalline presentation. There can be ever so slight sibilance when you push the high end on the amp, but not present when just straight from the DAP. The bass is so controlled, punchy, and present, to give the BA's some meat. That's the most surprising thing for me. There is no thinness in the note presentation. It's actually leaning a bit on the thick side. It's very reminiscent of my FX850 note presentation, or more closely with my Sony H3. Speaking of which, I'm using the Sony hybrid tips that came with my H3, since sadly the long thin nozzle of the A73 make using the Spiral tips unworkable. They pop out and stay in your ear rah time you remove the IEM from your ears. This hybrid reminds me of the FAD Heaven VI BA tuning, with the FX850 driver for bass. Its not hyperbole! Im dead serious! This is how lush and clean and beautiful the mids are presented, with the well extended highs, but with ample thickness and bass presence. They are as capable as my H3, FX850, and more capable sonically than my Titan 1. Could the soundstage use a bit more width? Yeah. If they have any weakness, it's the soundstage width loses out to the Duoza and B3 pro, but it's better than say the Dunu 1K. It could also use better 3D Imaging, and the timbre isn't at FX850 level, but what IEM is? But for $150.00, it's probably the best IEM in this price range for totality. I'm happy. Woo hoo!


----------



## doctorjazz

Begs the question...how do they compare to the A83?


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Begs the question...how do they compare to the A83?


 
  
@Hisoundfi covered it in great details in his A73 review, including comparison to A83: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a73-hybrid-monitor-earphones-with-universal-single-button-remote-and-microphone/reviews/13260


----------



## doctorjazz

Read it, thanks for the link...


----------



## twister6

Macaw GT100s review is posted!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/13359


----------



## Hisoundfi

Soundmagic E50 review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e50-e50s/reviews/13363


----------



## mochill

hey twister and hisoundfi add me on facebook, Mohammad Rabi ..the macaw is smooth and neutral


----------



## dnullify

Hey guys, I'm returning from my wallet-mandated hiatus from head-fi and was wondering if anyone could briefly sum up the discoveries of the past few months - before i delve into the 200+ pages i seem to have missed. 
  
 I've run out of cheaper IEMS, as my stash has been loaned out, broken, or gifted away.
 I'm hoping there's been some new low-budget heavy hitters in the last year or so. I could really use a new pair of solid pocketable IEMs!


----------



## RedJohn456

dnullify said:


> Hey guys, I'm returning from my wallet-mandated hiatus from head-fi and was wondering if anyone could briefly sum up the discoveries of the past few months - before i delve into the 200+ pages i seem to have missed.
> 
> I've run out of cheaper IEMS, as my stash has been loaned out, broken, or gifted away.
> I'm hoping there's been some new low-budget heavy hitters in the last year or so. I could really use a new pair of solid pocketable IEMs!


 

 SoundMAGIC E50
 SoundMAGIC E80 
 Fidue A65
 Fdue A73
 Macaw GT100s
  
 KZ ED9 
 KZ ATE
  
 Not sure if I missed a few but these seem to be the most appreciated ones at the moment, hope that helped


----------



## ozkan

And also *Puro Sound Labs IEM500. *I wonder how GT100s compares with IM50. @twister6  I'll need your advise bro


----------



## Hisoundfi

dnullify said:


> Hey guys, I'm returning from my wallet-mandated hiatus from head-fi and was wondering if anyone could briefly sum up the discoveries of the past few months - before i delve into the 200+ pages i seem to have missed.
> 
> I've run out of cheaper IEMS, as my stash has been loaned out, broken, or gifted away.
> I'm hoping there's been some new low-budget heavy hitters in the last year or so. I could really use a new pair of solid pocketable IEMs!


 
@RedJohn456 hit on a lot of them. 
  
 Other really notable ones are the Piston 3.0, ZA Duoza, and the Titan is really popular.
  
 You probably know of all the ones I listed, but if you didn't you're welcome LOL


----------



## twister6

ozkan said:


> And also *Puro Sound Labs IEM500. *I wonder how GT100s compares with IM50. @twister6  I'll need your advise bro


 
  
 It's night'n'day, not in the same category.  ATE vs IM50 comparison was more appropriate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's more like on a level of analytical detailed Ety's, though it has been awhile since I heard HFx series.


----------



## slowpickr

dnullify said:


> Hey guys, I'm returning from my wallet-mandated hiatus from head-fi and was wondering if anyone could briefly sum up the discoveries of the past few months - before i delve into the 200+ pages i seem to have missed.
> 
> I've run out of cheaper IEMS, as my stash has been loaned out, broken, or gifted away.
> I'm hoping there's been some new low-budget heavy hitters in the last year or so. I could really use a new pair of solid pocketable IEMs!


 

 I'll toss in the Rock Jaw Alfa Genus for under $30 on Amazon.  Don't have them myself but the reviews are good and I've seen posts from the manufacturer on Head-fi helping people which impresses me.


----------



## dnullify

Thanks for the update guys. I'm gonna start reading into the sub $30 ones you listed for now. Last pair of IEMs I bought was the Piston 2.0. So everything since those were first popular would be new. 

The rock jaw alphas sound interesting, so does the kz ed9 and the ATE. 
Anyone have any comments on these?


----------



## twister6

dnullify said:


> Thanks for the update guys. I'm gonna start reading into the sub $30 ones you listed for now. Last pair of IEMs I bought was the Piston 2.0. So everything since those were first popular would be new.
> 
> The rock jaw alphas sound interesting, so does the kz ed9 and the ATE.
> Anyone have any comments on these?


 
  
 My review of KZ ED9 and ATE is here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/4020#post_11638199


----------



## mochill

so no one wants to add mochill on facebook


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> so no one wants to add mochill on facebook


 

I'm anti social media, don't even have FB or Twitter accounts. I spend too much time in the forums, won't be able to keep up with social media updates.


----------



## mochill

It's aight bro


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Those ATE look great, but I'll wait until after I get my Mrice E300 before making another budget purchase.


----------



## ericp10

Chicago BLACKHAWKS!!! 
  
  
 DYNASTY!!!


----------



## SyCo87

Damn Sharks didn't even make it, congrats though, Tampa Bay is no joke.


----------



## ericp10

syco87 said:


> Damn Sharks didn't even make it, congrats though, Tampa Bay is no joke.


 
  
  





 Tampa Bay was a worthy opponent!


----------



## Jupit3r

The Xiaomi headphones are really not as good as they were promised.


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> Those ATE look great, but I'll wait until after I get my Mrice E300 before making another budget purchase.


 

 The ATE have the same body as the ATH IM50 body, and I find those to have a problematic fit due to their unusually long neck. But ymmv


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Tampa Bay was a worthy opponent!


 

 Yes they were and will be!  The BlackHawks rule hockey now, and deserve
 their hard-fought victory, which was a magnificent display of tenacity,
 courage, athleticism and belief!  much of Chicago will be Pucked Up for weeks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes they were and will be!  The BlackHawks rule hockey now, and deserve
> their hard-fought victory, which was a magnificent display of tenacity,
> courage, athleticism and belief!  much of Chicago will be Pucked Up for weeks!


If they party this hard for a third cup in six years, can you imagine the celebration for a Cubs world series?!?! I'll be there for that that's for sure!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hisoundfi said:


> If they party this hard for a third cup in six years, can you imagine the celebration for a Cubs world series?!?! I'll be there for that that's for sure!


 

 That would be a TRUE DISCOVERY!  CUBS WIN CUBS WIN WORLD SERIES!  PIGS FLY AND GOATS RECITE POETRY!
 well the cubbies are in third place now, thats better than any recent season....go Cubbies!  i occasionally stop listening to the
 new MICROZOTL2 and 400i combo to watch the Cubbies....just in case...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> That would be a TRUE DISCOVERY!  CUBS WIN CUBS WIN WORLD SERIES!  PIGS FLY AND GOATS RECITE POETRY!
> well the cubbies are in third place now, thats better than any recent season....go Cubbies!  i occasionally stop listening to the
> new MICROZOTL2 and 400i combo to watch the Cubbies....just in case...


 
  


hisoundfi said:


> If they party this hard for a third cup in six years, can you imagine the celebration for a Cubs world series?!?! I'll be there for that that's for sure!


 


 Fellas. the world would stop as we know it!!! I am not really a Cubs fan (Go White Sox!), but I'll root for anything Chi-town in sports (especially if they make it to the World Series -  when pigs fly indeed)...lol


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes they were and will be!  The BlackHawks rule hockey now, and deserve
> their hard-fought victory, which was a magnificent display of tenacity,
> courage, athleticism and belief!  much of Chicago will be Pucked Up for weeks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

ericp10 said:


> Fellas. the world would stop as we know it!!! I am not really a Cubs fan (Go White Sox!), but I'll root for anything Chi-town in sports (especially if they make it to the World Series -  when pigs fly indeed)...lol


I'm calling it now. 

Chicago Cubs, 2016 World series champions.


----------



## ericp10

hisoundfi said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Chicago Cubs, 2016 World series champions.


 
  
  
 I don't know what you're sipping on, but it must be 150 percent proof Hisoundfi. I'm just saying. lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

ericp10 said:


> I don't know what you're sipping on, but it must be 150 percent proof Hisoundfi. I'm just saying. lol


We're killing it right now with a team of rookies and no bullpen. Next year it's on! 

Sox fans are living in 2005, I'm talking about next year!


----------



## Hisoundfi

All in fun ericp10

I am one of the few cubs fans that cheered for them in 05


----------



## ericp10

hisoundfi said:


> We're killing it right now with a team of rookies and no bullpen. Next year it's on!
> 
> Sox fans are living in 2005, I'm talking about next year!


----------



## ericp10

hisoundfi said:


> All in fun @ericp10
> 
> I am one of the few cubs fans that cheered for them in 05


 
  
  
 It's all good. Glad we have 2005 to still talk about...lol.. Now if we can get Da BEARS out of '85...lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

ericp10 said:


> It's all good. Glad we have 2005 to still talk about...lol.. Now if we can get Da BEARS out of '85...lol


I know right! 

Forget about 85, I'm over here talking about 1908 LMAO


----------



## mochill




----------



## ericp10

hisoundfi said:


> I know right!
> 
> Forget about 85, I'm over here talking about 1908 LMAO


----------



## doctorjazz

And, then there's the Jets


----------



## Selenium

Doesn't appear to be much interest in the Macaws. It's a shame, they're fantastic.


----------



## DannyBai

selenium said:


> Doesn't appear to be much interest in the Macaws. It's a shame, they're fantastic.



Yeah man, they are fantastic. People should get on board


----------



## doctorjazz

Guess that would make them The Real Mcaws, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (I crack myself up!)


----------



## Selenium

dannybai said:


> Yeah man, they are fantastic. People should get on board


 
 Makes you wonder, how does something like the Ostry KC06, which was also by an unknown at the time, take off while something like this sort of stagnates? I dunno. I posted an impressions thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/771502/macaw-gt100s-inverted-dynamic-driver-impressions-thread#post_11688325


----------



## DannyBai

Maybe someone really popular like dsnuts need to hype them up to get some attention. But yes, these are Ostry and Havi level so I hope people pay attention.


----------



## eaglearrow

@Selenium Dint quite get u buddy.. u trying to say the macaws are on a totally different league than the ostry's?


----------



## Selenium

eaglearrow said:


> @Selenium Dint quite get u buddy.. u trying to say the macaws are on a totally different league than the ostry's?




No, just questioning the rhyme and reason regarding certain IEMs taking off and others not so much. I would like to do an Ostry/MacaW comparison since they're both birds.


----------



## eaglearrow

selenium said:


> No, just questioning the rhyme and reason regarding certain IEMs taking off and others not so much. I would like to do an Ostry/MacaW comparison since they're both birds.



 


yeah, please do  also if it isnt too much, pls compare em to your VSD5's too if possible. let see how it can hold against these two


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone who has any interest in hearing some ground breaking jazz/free music can listen to WFMU.org, the Give the Drummer Stream this morning until noon EST, playing all Ornette (they also archive all their programs, last Friday Give the Drummer Some's Doug also played all Ornette for 3 hours)


http://wfmu.org/playlists/shows/61216?dm=1434548927

Good place to start to hear one of the most influential artists of the last century (and, he can be fun to listen to, not just "good for you")


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone who has any interest in hearing some ground breaking jazz/free music can listen to WFMU.org, the Give the Drummer Stream this morning until noon EST, playing all Ornette (they also archive all their programs, last Friday Give the Drummer Some's Doug also played all Ornette for 3 hours)
> 
> 
> http://wfmu.org/playlists/shows/61216?dm=1434548927
> ...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


 

 YES, Doctorjazz has whetted my appetite for good jazz, Ornett and Henry really sound great
 through the MicroZotl2 and 400is streaming on Tidal.  amazing recordings and great music!


----------



## Grayson73

The E80 thread is not taking off either.  Maybe DannyBai needs to post there.  Based on his and Hisoundfi's impressions, they seem to be great for $50.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771066/soundmagic-release-e50s-and-e80s-in-ear-reference-series


----------



## jant71

I should be getting a pair of E80's pretty soon. Taxes I have to pay plus birthdays around the 4th, The 4th, new tires for the car etc. etc. that is all I am going to buy for now. Am buying a new version 770C so that and the SM and the VE Monk is my current budget. May sneak in a Sony EX250 as well.
  
 I'll post impressions. Want to compare against the JVC Elation which I like some aspects better than the Titan 1, like the bass and mids/vocals. Elation bass is very enjoyable and the AN16 also has very nice bass. Still rank the Sport2 pretty high and want to see those with the 770C dark HO. Some fun ahead even with minimal cash output 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone who has any interest in hearing some ground breaking jazz/free music can listen to WFMU.org, the Give the Drummer Stream this morning until noon EST, playing all Ornette (they also archive all their programs, last Friday Give the Drummer Some's Doug also played all Ornette for 3 hours)
> 
> 
> http://wfmu.org/playlists/shows/61216?dm=1434548927
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Doc! Just loaded up Ornette Coleman on Spotify (too cheap for Tidal lol), so looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> I should be getting a pair of E80's pretty soon. Taxes I have to pay plus birthdays around the 4th, The 4th, new tires for the car etc. etc. that is all I am going to buy for now. Am buying a new version 770C so that and the SM and the VE Monk is my current budget. May sneak in a Sony EX250 as well.
> 
> I'll post impressions. Want to compare against the JVC Elation which I like some aspects better than the Titan 1, like the bass and mids/vocals. Elation bass is very enjoyable and the AN16 also has very nice bass. Still rank the Sport2 pretty high and want to see those with the 770C dark HO. Some fun ahead even with minimal cash output
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hope you enjoy the 770C as much as I enjoy the 770! I love the VE Asura and Zen as well, so l'll be snagging the VE Monk for sure (especially for the ridiculous low price they will be available for). I'll also be interested in your E80 impressions


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't heard about the Monk, have to check it out.


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't heard about the Monk, have to check it out.


 

 they will be only 5 bucks, but not sound like they cost 5 bucks lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Making a Monk-ey out of us, HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
(crack myself up sometimes)


----------



## jant71

No real great innovation with VE. Well known housing used for predictable tuning results with the ol' Senn housing and the ol' trusty add impedence route which works(but I still call it a bit of a cheat with buds and respect more when you can get great sound w/o using it which is harder). So, I have a Ety adapter and might just think the low impedance Monk will improve with added impedance. Not far fetched if the de-tuning, or making the Monk the budget model, involved removing the higher impedance from an existing driver. We know they tweak the same or similar driver instead of paying costs for three different ones. Besides they seem to be a no-brainer for the cost based on those who have had the Monk already, though the final version is changed some for a touted improvement.
  
 For about $10 shipped it seems worth a try. Fun to tweak a bit with different foams, impedance, and such and see what you can get.
  
  
 Also, E80 ordered!!! $51.99 shipped is certainly a good price plus since it was a $50 PP purchase, I get a $10 Amazon gift credit or gift e-card or whatever.


----------



## Selenium

eaglearrow said:


> selenium said:
> 
> 
> > No, just questioning the rhyme and reason regarding certain IEMs taking off and others not so much. I would like to do an Ostry/MacaW comparison since they're both birds.
> ...







(also: http://www.head-fi.org/t/771502/macaw-gt100s-inverted-dynamic-driver-impressions-thread)


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> I hope you enjoy the 770C as much as I enjoy the 770! I love the VE Asura and Zen as well, so l'll be snagging the VE Monk for sure (especially for the ridiculous low price they will be available for). I'll also be interested in your E80 impressions


 

 Having had 8740 based devices before and them being amongst my favorite sound so the change to the 8740 and mic phones(like my Elation and MX686G etc.) now working and the other changes made the the 770C now a must try at the price. Also wanted to replace the Sony A15 as after burn-in it became technically better sounding but lost the natural/organic Sony sound and became a bit artificial sounding, a bit processed sounding so I let it go. Of course I sold the A15 bought the E80 and 770C and had change left over


----------



## Tom22

just got these in, Ausdom M06, an affordable bluetooth headphone, not much on these guys here, so i figured id open a thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/772058/budget-50-full-size-bluetooth-headphones-ausdom-m06-impressions-thread#post_11703360


----------



## jant71

The Macaw may not take off. The Elation may not take off but I have a feeling these guys are gonna be popular. Much in the same way as the A71, Duoza, TTpod, and FXT90...
  
*The dynamic driver and 2 groups installing!*

*Delicate and, I will reproduce the sound feel the thickness of the low mid-range*

*Release of dual driver equipped with stereo headphones*
  

Elecom Co., Ltd. (Headquarters: Chuo-ku, Osaka, President: Junji Hada) is, for the dual driver equipped with stereo headphones equipped with a dynamic driver 2 group, will release new from late June headphones alone model and microphone with a model.

 While improving the sound quality by mounting the dynamic driver 2 groups, it is the emergence of a stereo headphone of dual driver installed that achieves affordable price. Equipped with a compact dynamic drivers of φ6mm by left and right each 2 groups, can not be achieved with a single driver, in addition to the delicate and balanced sound quality, it is possible to reproduce the sound immersive dynamic can feel the thickness of the low-pass to medium range You.
 By increasing the inner space of the housing portion and adopts a "Sound amplification chamber design" to enhance the acoustic effect of the dual-driver is a feature of the product, to achieve sound with a richer and more extended.

 Born sound by dual drivers, friendly ear, and to be able to reliably communicate, tightness and fit of the ear cap, was also consideration to ease of use. The fit of the good made ​​of silicon ear caps adopted a two-layer structure that changed the inside and outside of hardness, to prevent sound leakage, and improves the bass representation. Size comes with S, M, is L, 3 size. Sound insulation is high, in the "ear plugs type", which fit tightly in the ear, you can use it without being affected by the noise of the surrounding helping to reduce the sound leakage.

 terms of maneuverability easier and prevent words from, addition to employing excellent line cables resistant, cable length is 1.2m that can be comfortably connected. In addition, effective code clip comes in touch noise reduction. Pouch comes with further, it is also useful for storage and portability of headphones.

 Stereo mini plug with a music player, etc. corresponding to the "headphone single model: EHP-CA2D3510 Series" and, corresponding to the 4-pole mini plug with smartphone "microphone with model: EHP-CS2D3510 series" We prepared. The "model with a microphone" also possible condenser microphone call comes. The remote control switch with a built-in microphone, hand in the incoming response / or final story / play / pause, etc. can switch that can be operated, it is equipped with such a slide switch for volume adjustment. Color Both, black, red, we offer three colors of white.
 

  

 
















EHP-CA2D3510BK <Black>EHP-CS2D3510RD <Red>
 
 


  

 
 


  

 
*The dynamic driver and 2 groups installing!* *It will reproduce the sound with realistic dynamic*

*New release dual driver equipped with stereo headphones and headphone microphone.*
 





 
*Dual driver equipped with stereo headphones and stereo headphone microphone*
 





 








 *EHP-CA2D3510 series each ¥ 8,870 (body)* tax-included price ¥ 9,579








*EHP-CS2D3510 series each ¥ 9,760 (body)* tax-included price ¥ 10,540
 





 


























<Black>
■ EHP-CA2D3510BK<Red>
■ EHP-CA2D3510RD<White>
■ EHP-CA2D3510WH
 





 


























<Black>
■ EHP-CS2D3510BK<Red>
■ EHP-CS2D3510RD<White>
■ EHP-CS2D3510WH
 





 
 
●By equipped with two groups a dynamic driver of φ6mm, in addition to the balanced sound quality in the definition, and play a sound that is realistic in the dynamic feel the thickness of the low-pass to medium range●By large design the interior space, enhance the acoustic effect of dual driver, to achieve a sound that is rich and growth "Sound amplification chamber design" to adopt●And adopting a two-layer structure having different hardness of the ear cap out, after which was improved from the sealing property is conventional, to achieve both the improvement in sound quality and fit for bass●Sound insulation is high, in the "ear plugs type" firmly to fit the ear, helping to reduce the sound leakage, can be used with confidence without being affected by the ambient noise●S as fit to choose, M, L, 3 sizes of ear caps are included●Adopt 1.2m code that can be loose connection●Hold the bra with the code clip attached, it can be reduced a touch noise●terms of maneuverability easier, to prevent Mali from, adopting excellent line cable to tolerance●It is housed headphones, convenient pouch is included to carry●The body connection side, adopted the gold-plated "L-type plug" that can be compact in connection●And headphone single model corresponding such as the music player with a stereo mini plug, and offer a microphone with a model corresponding to such as with a 4-pole mini plug smartphone ※ ​​1●Mike with a model, equipped with a remote control switch in the microphone, such as can be operated call answer / call end / play / pause at hand switches and possible, equipped with a slide switch for volume control ※ 2 ※ 3 ※ 4
 




 
※ 1:Even smartphones with a 3.5mm 4-pole mini plug, there are some not-compatible devices.※ 2:In Internet telephony, such as Skype ™, call answer / call termination switch can not be used.※ 3:By smart phone to be connected, you may be able to use the remote control function of the time of music and video playback. Method of operation will be different for each smartphone.※ 4:Depending on the application, you may call answer / call termination switch is not working.
 





 
















Pouch accessoryAttached Image
 





 
 
*[Specification]*
 
※The latest information on compatible models, please check the QR code or our website.
 
■Sound system: sealed■Mounting method: earplugs type■Driver unit: dynamic type φ6mm (one side using two)■Impedance: 10.6Ω■Sound pressure sensitivity: 104dB / 1mW■The maximum allowable input: 3mW■Reproduction frequency band: 20Hz ~ 20kHz■Plug shape: EHP-CA2D3510 series /φ3.5mm 3-pole mini plug,
 EHP-CS2D3510 series /φ3.5mm 4-pole mini plug■Cord Length: 1.2m■Size ※: headphone body / width 13 × depth 23 × height 18mm
 Mike / width 00 × depth 00 × height 00mm (EHP-CS2D3510 series only)■Mass ※: headphone body / about 4g, microphone / about 2g (EHP-CS2D3510 series only)■Accessories: ear caps (S / M / L), code clip, porch※It does not include the code
 




 
 

  

 
※Company names and product names listed in this release are trademarks or registered trademarks of their respective companies.※The descriptions in this release are based on the information at the time announcement. That it may be changed without notice, please understand beforehand.※


----------



## Tom22

jant71 said:


> The Macaw may not take off. The Elation may not take off but I have a feeling these guys are gonna be popular. Much in the same way as the A71, Duoza, TTpod, and FXT90...
> 
> [COLOR=FF6600]*The dynamic driver and 2 groups installing!*[/COLOR]
> 
> ...







That black and white looks amazing! The white looks like a champagne tinted colour! 

Looks like a more ergonomic ttpod t1e, smoother design


----------



## jant71

They do look good and both mic and non-mic versions is nice. Just hope they engineered them based off the competition. As in they have the competitions models in the lab and worked till they beat them in SQ. What you would hope; that the last released would be slightly the best sounding. If you show up late you have to bring the quality  Late plus inferior equals fail at least on Head-fi, lol!


----------



## Selenium

Anyone know of somewhere else to get the E80s? Micca Store only has them in red and black. Not that that's a deal breaker or anything, would just like some other options.


----------



## jant71

I wanted the gold but wasn't paying $80 for them. So, the answer is yes but you won't get the price. Case seems to have a red/black theme as well so I just went with Micca in the end


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> They do look good and both mic and non-mic versions is nice. Just hope they engineered them based off the competition. As in they have the competitions models in the lab and worked till they beat them in SQ. What you would hope; that the last released would be slightly the best sounding. If you show up late you have to bring the quality  Late plus inferior equals fail at least on Head-fi, lol!


 

 I have the E50 in hand and it is really well built. So if that is anything to go by, the E80 should be sturdy as well. Wouldnt mind seeing pics of the E80 in different pictures.


----------



## Selenium

Hmmm, the Micca Store also doesn't seem to have the mic/remote version. Unless I'm missing it. I think I'm going to stop buying IEMs without that, for the most part. I guess I'll just wait until it trickles onto ebay at a similar price.


----------



## jant71

redjohn456 said:


> I have the E50 in hand and it is really well built. So if that is anything to go by, the E80 should be sturdy as well. Wouldnt mind seeing pics of the E80 in different pictures.


 

 You realize you were quoting me when Tom22 and I were talking of the new Elecom dual drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I do hope they are better. Shame to have them come out now and not beat the old FXT90 at that price. Though, if so, we could skip it. Safer for the wallet


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> You realize you were quoting me when Tom22 and I were talking of the new Elecom dual drivers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL my bad disregard what I said


----------



## jant71

^Still applies though as I have the E80 on the way! Certainly convinced the E80 is going to be durable


----------



## Tarnum

Last month, a Korean company released the OPUS1 earphone with Dynamic BA driver to bring the dynamic characteristic to BA driver : http://blog.naver.com/waveletd
 This month, another Korean company (http://dynamicmotion.co.kr/) released an earphone with Balanced Dynamic driver with hope to bring the detail and transparency property of BA into a dynamic driver. https://www.seeko.co.kr/zboard4/zboard.php?id=cool_review&no=466 price ~ 100$
 It's not about the quantity or quality of drivers, it's about the technology.


----------



## Selenium

In the specifications it just calls it a dynamic driver, or rather a "balanced dynamic driver." I didn't see where it says it used a BA. It's probably like Ostry and how if you misinterpret their Engrish you can be led to believe the KC06 is a hybrid when they just mean to say it's a dynamic with characteristics of a BA.


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> Making a Monk-ey out of us, HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> (crack myself up sometimes)


 

 typo meant NOT sound like they cost 5 bucks. Punching above price point


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> No real great innovation with VE. Well known housing used for predictable tuning results with the ol' Senn housing and the ol' trusty add impedence route which works(but I still call it a bit of a cheat with buds and respect more when you can get great sound w/o using it which is harder). So, I have a Ety adapter and might just think the low impedance Monk will improve with added impedance. Not far fetched if the de-tuning, or making the Monk the budget model, involved removing the higher impedance from an existing driver. We know they tweak the same or similar driver instead of paying costs for three different ones. Besides they seem to be a no-brainer for the cost based on those who have had the Monk already, though the final version is changed some for a touted improvement.
> 
> For about $10 shipped it seems worth a try. Fun to tweak a bit with different foams, impedance, and such and see what you can get.
> 
> ...


 

 the upcoming VE Duke just might change your mind, especially if paired with the RunAbout amp


----------



## nick n

jant71 said:


> The Macaw may not take off. The Elation may not take off but I have a feeling these guys are gonna be popular. Much in the same way as the A71, Duoza, TTpod, and FXT90...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Well this is great news. Thanks for posting that up.*
*You forgot to mention about their upcoming BALANCED ARMATURE series.*
*I see with both they are focussing on tuning the inner space, which has been done well on all of the others I have from them.* *They seem to know their stuff there. Got some high hopes for these two.*
*~N*
  
*As follows:*
  
  
Stereo headphones and headsets ‘AQUA’
 equipped with balanced armature driver
 for clear and expanding sounds 
 ELECOM CO., LTD. (Head office: Chuo-ku, Osaka, Japan. President: Junji Hada) is launching, in late June, a new line of stereo headphones and headsets equipped with a balanced armature (BA) driver for clear and expanding sound.
 A balanced armature (BA) driver, compared to a widely used dynamic driver, has higher fidelity of the mid to high-pitch sounds and more precise vibration response, making it possible to reproduce sounds true to the original sound. A BA driver is a high performance driver good enough for use in professional studio headphones. The new model employs the ‘RAB series’, a high performance BA driver manufactured by Knowles, a US company, that can produce delicate and balanced sound as well as dynamic and lifelike sound with depth in the low to mid frequencies, which is not possible with a single driver. The housing is designed to have more inner space for the ‘sound amplification chamber design’, which enhances the audio effects created by the dual driver, delivering richer and extended sound.
 The ear caps are also meticulously designed in terms of air-tightness, comfort and ease of use, so that great sound created by the dual drivers can be precisely and yet gently delivered to the ears. The silicone ear caps feature a double structure with differentiated firmness between the inside and the outside layers, preventing sound leakage while improving bass sound. The ear caps come in three generic sizes, S/M/L, so you can choose the best size to fit your ears. The in-ear type ear caps fit firmly inside the ear canal, reducing sound leakage and blocking out unwanted surrounding noise.
 The new models feature a durable, tangle-free, 1.2 m-long line cable for easy handling and a comfortable connection. They also come with a cord clip, effective for reducing the noise caused by the cable bumping against other objects, and a pouch for conveniently carrying around the headphones or headset.
 We are introducing the EHP-CA2D3510 headphones series, compatible with music players with a stereo mini plug, and the EHP-CS2D3510 headset series, compatible with smartphones with a 4-conductor mini plug. The headset has a built-in condenser microphone to enable conversations. The inline remote with the built-in mic has slide switches for picking up/terminating calls, playing and pausing music, and controlling volume just with a single touch. Both models are available in black, red, and white.
  




 EHP-BA100BK
 (Black)




 EHP-BA100SV
 (Silver)





 EHP-BS100BK
 (Black)




 EHP-BS100SV
 (Silver)





 Ear caps, cord clip, pouch included






*Model No.**On-sale date*
 EHP-BA100BK, EHP-BA100SV
 EHP-BS100BK, EHP-BS100SV
  
_*Late June, 2015*_
  
  
_*jeeze i should read my own posts a bit more *_
_* They are also releasing a newer headphone:*_
  
*to requote and expose the last paragraph here:*
  
 "We are introducing the _EHP-CA2D3510 headphones series_, compatible with music players with a stereo mini plug, and the EHP-CS2D3510 headset series, compatible with smartphones with a 4-conductor mini plug. The headset has a built-in condenser microphone to enable conversations. The inline remote with the built-in mic has slide switches for picking up/terminating calls, playing and pausing music, and controlling volume just with a single touch. Both models are available in black, red, and white."


----------



## Tom22

tarnum said:


> Last month, a Korean company released the OPUS1 earphone with Dynamic BA driver to bring the dynamic characteristic to BA driver : http://blog.naver.com/waveletd
> This month, another Korean company (http://dynamicmotion.co.kr/) released an earphone with Balanced Dynamic driver with hope to bring the detail and transparency property of BA into a dynamic driver. https://www.seeko.co.kr/zboard4/zboard.php?id=cool_review&no=466 price ~ 100$
> It's not about the quantity or quality of drivers, it's about the technology.


 
  
  
 Quote:


selenium said:


> In the specifications it just calls it a dynamic driver, or rather a "balanced dynamic driver." I didn't see where it says it used a BA. It's probably like Ostry and how if you misinterpret their Engrish you can be led to believe the KC06 is a hybrid when they just mean to say it's a dynamic with characteristics of a BA.





>





> @Selenium I'm pretty sure the translation is fine in this case. my Korean is pretty bad, but from what I read there they did say one is dynamic driver (the second link) and the first is a balanced armature (kinda of reinforces this with the picture of the balanced armature as well





>





> sounds exciting!





>





> lots of good stuff coming out! i'll be keeping my eyes peeled


----------



## Tarnum

@Selenium: Oh, I just mean they are not the new driver type at all, but they use modified BA driver (in case of OPUS1) and modified Dynamic driver ( DM100). Please check this link: http://dynamicmotion.co.kr/technol/balance.jsp to see the structure. 
 For Dynamic Motion, I am deeply impressed with their budget model, using general dynamic driver, DM030 iem. 27$ for rather well balanced spectrum with bright sound-sign, decent sound-stage and higher micro detail - deeper bass extension compared to Havi B3P1. Hope the newly released DM100 can be something sweet for price. Besides, they have other interesting designs for their drivers: egg-shaped ergo dynamic driver, bulls-eye hybrid driver...


----------



## jant71

> Stereo headphones and headsets ‘AQUA’
> equipped with balanced armature driver
> for clear and expanding sounds
> ELECOM CO., LTD. (Head office: Chuo-ku, Osaka, Japan. President: Junji Hada) is launching, in late June, a new line of stereo headphones and headsets equipped with a balanced armature (BA) driver for clear and expanding sound.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, their versions of the FXT and XBA100(called BA100 of course) it seems. They can have their own take on them just hope they are good. Like I said, you come later with your own version and it is lesser than might as well buy the original inspiration which is probably cheaper by now anyhow.
  
 RAB...http://www.mouser.com/new/knowles/knowles-rab-armature-drivers/
  
 Not sure about the product description above is talking about two drivers and what is possible with a single. RAB is a single driver and only one is employed in the BA100. Think it is a bad translation and they are referring to this...




  
 We can buy the RAB in bulk for $9.50 so these are pretty pricey at $200 for a single armature with three sizes of tips a clip and a pouch. Will have to prove it can kick the ass of the $75-ish XBA 100 and Heaven II first.


----------



## nick n

They will ( don't quote me on that )


----------



## Selenium

My bad, I has problems reading words good


----------



## jant71

nick n said:


> They will ( don't quote me on that )


 
  
 Still think the dual micro-driver will be more popular but if this XBA100/Heaven series amalgam hits the mark I would buy one. Thinking Heaven V but cheaper cause it isn't boutique and the price will fall even more from the 24,900Y. Still need some impressions/comparisons.
  
 Also interested to find other phones using the RAB. I remember hearing about the next gen armatures but this is the first I've heard the RAB named. Obviously this one...  32033 with open vent for custom response tuning. The 106 sens. matches and the shaped brass housing does nothing unless it is vented. Curious to see how well they tuned it.


----------



## jekostas

A $200 MSRP and you think they need to beat just the XBA-100Q and FAD Heaven II?
  
 $150 gets you an Ortofon EQ-5 or FAD Heaven IV these days.  $200 and you can net some Knowles TWFK-based 'phones like the Astrotec AX-7, TDK BA-200 or Rock-It R50 (whenever this is back in stock, obviously).
  
 That's some pretty stiff competition.


----------



## nick n

I noticed it doesn't take long for the price to drop substantially, so if one can play the waiting game it'll be to their advantage.
 The Elecom 2000 series is now at about half price.  It's hard to wait sometimes though.
  
 So much competition I can't keep track


----------



## jant71

jekostas said:


> A $200 MSRP and you think they need to beat just the XBA-100Q and FAD Heaven II?
> 
> $150 gets you an Ortofon EQ-5 or FAD Heaven IV these days.  $200 and you can net some Knowles TWFK-based 'phones like the Astrotec AX-7, TDK BA-200 or Rock-It R50 (whenever this is back in stock, obviously).
> 
> That's some pretty stiff competition.


 
  
 Yes, let's start there. Street price will be what?
ELECOM stereo headphone Canal BA driver BA100 Black EHP-BA100BK Elecom

  
 
Reference Price:¥ 26,892Price:¥ 13,717 *Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping* details
 

  
 Already US $122 before release
  
 ...then you factor in the drop and you have why the XBA 100 is the BA 100's intended target. If it started higher then it would have to kick it's ass. Now it only needs to be the better phone since they will settle into the same price bracket.
  
 I also saw the Elecom site has these slotted below their Hi-Res models CHP3000, 2000, and 1000 so they can't be that good if they are fourth place. The others are Hi-Res cert., street priced higher and listed as higher up on the chain.
  
 Yes, let's start with the XBA 100 and Heaven II and go from there shall we


----------



## nick n

while on the subject, the specs are the same between the 3000 and 2000 even down to driver size last I looked ( might be mistaken? ) Only thing I can see that is different besides the new searchlight housings is the 3000 mention use of a multi layered diaphragm material. Unsure if that is in the 2000.
  
 Really debating on the Macaws or the 2000 here. I guess both are fine but trying to reverse the spending.
 Forget who has what here, Jant71 you have both? I know Dannybai might.
  
 See if you can track down an EIN110 reverse firing dynamic on the cheap. Saw some remnant stock at yahoo japan , discontinued of course.


----------



## jekostas

The Heaven II and XBA-100Q are ~$75..  That's 40% less than the Elecoms

Yeah, "same price range", sure.


----------



## nick n

They'll be down to that in a few months.( again don't quote me on that lol )
  
 I'll bookmark this to come back and check


----------



## jant71

^Right, $100 to start vs. $122 to start so they need to beat those two to by my logic. Come later, charge a little more, be the better sounding phone. We'll see just how well they did soon enough.


----------



## peter123

So what's the verdict on the Elecom CH1000/2000? As already mentioned they seem to be available at pretty low prices now.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

tarnum said:


> @Selenium: Oh, I just mean they are not the new driver type at all, but they use modified BA driver (in case of OPUS1) and modified Dynamic driver ( DM100). Please check this link: http://dynamicmotion.co.kr/technol/balance.jsp to see the structure.
> For Dynamic Motion, I am deeply impressed with their budget model, using general dynamic driver, *DM030 iem. 27$ for *rather well balanced spectrum with bright sound-sign, decent sound-stage and higher micro detail - deeper bass extension compared to Havi B3P1. Hope the newly released DM100 can be something sweet for price. Besides, they have other interesting designs for their drivers: egg-shaped ergo dynamic driver, bulls-eye hybrid driver...


 
  
 Do they have an online store? or North American distributors? Where can I buy them?
 Thanks,


----------



## Tarnum

I buy it in Korea, but maybe you can find in Ebay with 43$: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynamic-Motion-DM030-inear-earphone-the-best-cost-effectiveness-headphone-/201370038950?var=&hash=item748bd7b0b7&vti=Color%09Black.

 That seller: http://www.ebay.com/sch/dostory/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= has several Korean brand earphones with price about 33% higher than original price in Korea market but still more reasonable than other distributors (such as some T-Peos models).


----------



## Hisoundfi

These look sweet:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121029734740&alt=web


----------



## Hisoundfi

I hope I get the title theme with that awesome find!


----------



## Hisoundfi

But for real, you gta ask yourself "if those things sounded better than the Titan, would I buy them?" 

LOL


----------



## Hisoundfi

"The discovery thread. NEW first look at Hello Kitty Bluetooth IEMs by Hisoundfi" page 1962

Booyah 


Okay I'm done


----------



## Selenium

That Opus1 looks really effin cool.


----------



## CoiL

Wonder if it`s possible to wear them over-ear?


----------



## Shawn71

coil said:


> Wonder if it`s possible to wear them over-ear?


 

 I think yes.....


----------



## CoiL

Hmmm...
  

  
 Not so sure...


----------



## Shawn71

coil said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure...


 

 Now. what if worn over-the-ear? the angled one sits right to the ear lobe?.....


----------



## CoiL

Still doubt it. The back end is too large-shaped and angle of ear channel makes it pretty impossible to get fit.


----------



## jant71

Long enough tips could get the job done. Like the Grado/Hifiman big bi-flanges.


----------



## CoiL

Maybe... but that affects sound also... in bad or good way? Who knows?


----------



## DannyBai

peter123 said:


> So what's the verdict on the Elecom CH1000/2000? As already mentioned they seem to be available at pretty low prices now.



They are pretty good but the price would have to be way below the Macaw and E80 to recommend them at this point.


----------



## Shawn71

jant71 said:


> Long enough tips could get the job done. Like the Grado/*Hifiman big bi-flanges.*


 
 +1, that "exra-ordinary" tips that I discovered from my waterlines and are one hell of tips that I had tried lately which makes my GR07 CE, VSD2 and vsd3S to another level,so far.....shame I missed those this long. glad you pointed that out.


----------



## jant71

Need to try them on the VSD2S. Don't think I have yet.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Just got my SoundMagic E80 in the mail. They got ordered after LightInTheBox cancelled my E300 order for being out of stock. So that could have turned out to be a gamble that didn't pay off. This E80, with virtually no burn in, out of the box, is AWESOMESAUCE! I don't remember an IEM this side of Hifiman that had bass speed on a dynamic this fast. I mean no baseline goes uncovered, unfollowed, and each note is presented and understood. While listening, the first thoughts that came to mind were...how do these tiny drivers sound like the Zero Audio Doppio?!?! I seriously thought I had my ZA in. Not since my first listen to the Duoza had a sound sig hit me with such impact, and this includes the A73. Now the A73 has a deeper, harder impact bass. Detail retrieval and instrument separation are about equal to the A73 and the Doppio, while its only failure if you can call it that is there is no rumble, punch, or boom from the bass. It's a very intelligent, taut, and lightning quick bass, that presents music in a very realistic and timbre accurate sound. The mids are lush, detailed, and airy. They remind me of the mids on the GR07. You'd swear the mids were Vsonic. Very present and clear. The highs are very clear, tame, and lack shimmer or sparkle, but are once again present and accounted for. They are very Zero Audio like in treble presence. Think a slightly more present Tenore treble. More close to the Doppio, with roll off, but still not Hifiman RE-600 rolled off or Duoza rolled off, but in a spot where it's still enjoyable and accurate. In all honesty, this is my preferred sound signature, so I'll be spending a bit more time with these over the A73, but that's only by personal preference. The detail retrieval and imaging are awesome! $50?!?! For this?! Thanks hisoundfi and the rest for bringing these to my attention! Thanks LITB for canceling my order, and thanks SoubdMagic for producing such a fine budget offering.


----------



## peter123

dannybai said:


> They are pretty good but the price would have to be way below the Macaw and E80 to recommend them at this point.




Thanks , I've got the E80's on the way so I'll just wait for them to come in then.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Thanks , I've got the E80's on the way so I'll just wait for them to come in then.


Peter, if you don't like the e80, I've known you long enough to say that you might like the e50 a little more. Even faster attack than the e80 and more crisp in the treble department in exchange for some of the e80 timbre that I love so much. 

Hey angelofmercy glad you like them. For real, these need to catch on. They are too good for the price to go unnoticed.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Peter, if you don't like the e80, I've known you long enough to say that you might like the e50 a little more. Even faster attack than the e80 and more crisp in the treble department in exchange for some of the e80 timbre that I love so much.
> 
> Hey angelofmercy glad you like them. For real, these need to catch on. They are too good for the price to go unnoticed.




Yeah, from what I read the E80's is more balanced and should suit me well. Time will show but if I can find the E50's at a good price I might pick up a pair as well......


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> They are pretty good but the price would have to be way below the Macaw and E80 to recommend them at this point.


 
  
 I think the new Elecom brass armature and dual micro-driver are more interesting. To me, they are trying for a more unique sound/immersive staging thing than the more accurate or best sound and would be something more unique. Elecom seems to do that well, a unique presentation that may be 3D and add something to your stable whilst having an E80 and a CHP3000 is a bit redundant in what they are trying to do plus the E80 is quite cheaper.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> I think the new Elecom brass armature and dual micro-driver are more interesting. To me, they are trying for a more unique sound/immersive staging thing than the more accurate or best sound and would be something more unique. Elecom seems to do that well, a unique presentation that may be 3D and add something to your stable whilst having an E80 and a CHP3000 is a bit redundant in what they are trying to do plus the E80 is quite cheaper.




Valid point, it's really a shame that Elecom products are so hard to get in Europe. Seems to take forever before they reach eBay.


----------



## Selenium

Well, the Macaw is pretty darn unique sounding. When I switch back and forth between them and the Rockets I have to go through brain-in every time due to how different they sound from one another and from everything else.
  
 I would like to my next purchase to be a BA or hybrid at least(and something unique/different); too many dynamics in my current stable.


----------



## jant71

Well, if I owned the Macaw instead of the E80, the BA100 would have less appeal(to me)as it seems to be more like the Macaw sound-wise(armature sounding from the reports) and I would probably try the dual driver for something more warm and thick maybe. Just getting the E80 and also the 770C I would lean towards the BA100 as the WM8740 was good with single armatures that I paired it with in the past because it is smooth.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> I think the new Elecom brass armature and dual micro-driver are more interesting. To me, they are trying for a more unique sound/immersive staging thing than the more accurate or best sound and would be something more unique. Elecom seems to do that well, a unique presentation that may be 3D and add something to your stable whilst having an E80 and a CHP3000 is a bit redundant in what they are trying to do plus the E80 is quite cheaper.



Oh I'm sure those will have a more unique and mature sound. The CH1000/2000 were consumer oriented sounds and although pretty good, they weren't anything special.


----------



## jant71

Yep, why I only really mentioned the 3000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which may be the only true E80 challenger with it's more balanced and higher detail resolution. Hope the BA100 implement the Knowles RAB well as it a a handsome phone and should be under $100 shipped soon enough. Hopefully they do provided a "transparent sound that is more prosperous and spread"


----------



## ZGant

Well dang, I'm officially interested in the e80 thanks to AngelOfMercy. I didn't see where can one get them for $50 tho. Also, is there any other color option than red? Plain black is much more preferable to me.


----------



## jant71

Some may remember way back to the earliest discoveries in this thread, one of which was the Isurus. Now we have a Pro...
  
  
*Press Releases* *Tt eS**PORTS* *launches** the New **ISURUS PRO*​ *The **World’s First In-Ear Gaming Headset with *​ *Detachable Microphone*​ 

 _T__aipei__, Taiwan – __June, 4__, 201__5_ – Tt eSPORTS, the energetic and powerful challenger reveals the new member for its ISURUS family, *ISURUS PRO*. The new ISURUS PRO In-ear gaming headset wins the 2015 COMPUTEX d&I Award and it is professional engineered for professional gamers. The ISURUS PRO delivers an astonishing audio and gaming experience with its comfortable ear-fit. The enhanced in-ear fit is succeeded by the headset's compact; with a large 13.5mm neodymium drivers provide clear sound and powerful bass, while a flat cable effectively removes tangles, producing a strong bass while delivering its crystal clear sound quality. Interchangeable ear-tips are included in 3 sizes to offer a more premium sound and bass response that suits you. Pair with the world’s first detachable microphone, you can adjust the detachable microphone to any position that fit most and detach the microphone whenever you want! Besides the detachable microphone, this remarkable audio solution also contains an in-line omnidirectional microphone with phone call control for handy voice communication with mobile devices on the go!


  
*World’s First In-Ear Gaming Headset with Detachable Microphone*
Most importantly, the world first detachable microphone design on an in-ear gaming headset, the lightweight stainless steel detachable microphone design offers a clearer voice communication and enhances phone call control by adjusting the microphone to ensure you have a perfect fit. You can use the microphone while in gameplay with friends or detach the microphone for music enjoyment. Additionally, ISURUS PRO consist a dual microphone design where you can choose either to speak through the inline microphone or via the detachable microphone. Gamers are recommended to use the detachable microphone while in gameplay for better sound quality and inline microphone let you to switch between calls and music, and control music as well, also skipping a track with the press of a button without touching the device! 
 





 *Honeycomb Design with Secure Fit System*
The new ISURUS PRO added a honeycomb cutout brushed shell design with Tt eSPORTS’s battle dragon logo in it, and its elegance is perceivable from all angles that presented in our Level 10 concept. Furthermore, the secure fit system, exceptionally designed to nestle in the ear without really entering your ear canal – spreading contact equally across the ear for supreme coziness, and forms a soothing cap that gives to the headphones' full-spectrum noise reduction. ISURUS PRO comes with 3 sizes of silicone sleeves where you can choose the pair that best fits you naturally. These awesome washable, soft silicone sleeves were designed to provide comfort in your ear canals for long hours of use.
 
 





 *Powerful 13.5mm Neodymium Driver*
Deliver unbeatable in-ear audio, with natural high-reliability, crisp trebles and powerful bass - allowing you to hear and retain your daily soundtracks perfect and experience the true gaming atmosphere! Whatever your mood you have for the day, just immerse yourself in the best quality of sound!
 


 *Inline Remote with Tangle-free Flat Cables*
Besides that, combined with the ease of use from the 3 button in-line remote (previous, next, play & pause button) with integrated microphone, allowing you to answer your calls and control the music with just the push of a button. ISURUS PRO also consists with tangle-free flat cables, so say goodbye to those frustrating cable tangles and have fun with the great designed for functionality and enjoy your game and music every day! ISURUS PRO is the perfect headset when you are on the move or in a gameplay!
 





 The New ISURUS PRO In-ear gaming headset with a suggested price of USD39.99


----------



## Selenium

I remember the Isurus. Had one. People thought maybe it had the same driver as like the ATH-CK100 or something like that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Thats a pretty sweet looking earphone, but what about this classy piece? It's not only an iem, but also an earbud, lmao. It looks so confused. Poor thing.


----------



## jant71

Would be cool if somebody made a good looking, quality version of those things. Like an MX985 on one side and an E80 level on the other. Maybe different color caps for style/fashion and to protect the other end from dust/debris.


----------



## Selenium

I bet that thing leaks worse than a Titan with bladder control issues.


----------



## jant71

Yes indeed. Our "better" model would have an integrated switch in the Y to only run the side we were using


----------



## AngelOfMercy

zgant said:


> Well dang, I'm officially interested in the e80 thanks to AngelOfMercy. I didn't see where can one get them for $50 tho. Also, is there any other color option than red? Plain black is much more preferable to me.




http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html

They were fast, courteous, and the E80 are no joke. Been loving going through my music collection again, and tip rolling.


----------



## CoiL

Sorry if I`m being picky but that E80 shell physical design/size is kinda put-off for me personally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the Y splitter, cable and angled jack though.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> Sorry if I`m being picky but that E80 shell physical design/size is kinda put-off for me personally:rolleyes:  I do like the Y splitter, cable and angled jack though.




It's very small, so if you have big ears like myself, it can get shifty and even a bit of air pressure issues, but no more than the Tenore or the RE-400/600.


----------



## CoiL

I have contrary small ears and earcanals and looking at pics they don`t seem to fit me well comfort-wise.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> I have contrary small ears and earcanals and looking at pics they don`t seem to fit me well comfort-wise.




They would be comfy for small ears. The housing is very small and the aircraft aluminum is ridiculously light.


----------



## CoiL

Sorry but I will stay at my opinion. I know and have enough experience with different IEMs for my ears and I`m pretty sure they won`t be comfy for me. 
 Not wanting to make them look bad, just personal thing.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

coil said:


> Sorry but I will stay at my opinion. I know and have enough experience with different IEMs for my ears and I`m pretty sure they won`t be comfy for me.
> Not wanting to make them look bad, just personal thing.




Don't generalize. You haven't tried them, so you don't know until you do. I know you have an opinion, but judging a book by its cover isn't wise. Just saying. If you don't want to buy them, you don't need to. There's thousands of IEM to choose from out there.


----------



## CoiL

angelofmercy said:


> They would be comfy for small ears. The housing is very small and the aircraft aluminum is ridiculously light.


 
 Who`s generalizing?
  
 Yes, I haven`t tried them but how can You know about my personal ear shape and comfort needs?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 I was just pointing out why they aren`t probably going to be on my want-list, no need to get so defensive right away if something littlebit negative is being mentioned.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here we go again...


----------



## twister6

coil said:


> I have contrary small ears and earcanals and looking at pics they don`t seem to fit me well comfort-wise.


 
  
 It's not that bad:


----------



## waynes world

Fidelio X1 at massdrop for $149.99 (limited to 57 units):

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/phillips-fidelio?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-23&mode=guest_open&referer=TGH4C4


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> Fidelio X1 at massdrop for $149.99 (limited to 57 units):
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/phillips-fidelio?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-23&mode=guest_open&referer=TGH4C4


I'm waiting for the x2 to drop. 

I'll be all over that like stink on a turd.


----------



## CoiL

hisoundfi said:


> Here we go again...


 
 This kind of posts are unnecessary. Members of Head-Fi forum are allowed to share opinion, even if negative. 
  
Guys, let it be and respect someone`s opinion. I don`t want to argue and cause flaming. Sorry for sharing my opinion. 
  
Lets move on. 
  
  


waynes world said:


> Fidelio X1 at massdrop for $149.99 (limited to 57 units):
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/phillips-fidelio?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-23&mode=guest_open&referer=TGH4C4


 
 Wow! Thanks for sharing! So so want to get another one but atm bank account is kinda limited


----------



## waynes world

hisoundfi said:


> I'm waiting for the x2 to drop.
> 
> I'll be all over that like stink on a turd.


 
  
 Love the X1, so for $150 it's an awesome deal imo.
  
 But yeah, if they also dropped the X2 for a similarly awesome deal, resistance would be challenging.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Tip rolling has been interesting for the E80. So far I've juggled the tips for the B3 pro (which with the red interior actually match), the FXT90 tips, Comply tips, Sony hybrid tips, and Spiral dots. Fit and sound change isn't that great a difference. It's driving me nuts lol


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the x2 to drop.
> ...




Ahhh, but at that point, the X3 will be out, and it will be *so much better *than the X2 (and forget about the X1), you'll be embarrassed being seen ANYWHERE in a 1 or 2, and feel hopelessly dejected you don't have the latest and greatest (takes one to know one... )


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> Tip rolling has been interesting for the E80. So far I've juggled the tips for the B3 pro (which with the red interior actually match), the FXT90 tips, Comply tips, Sony hybrid tips, and Spiral dots. Fit and sound change isn't that great a difference. It's driving me nuts lol


I used wide bore tips that seal well, and I get a good amount of sub bass and timbre. 

I'm really hooked on the tuning of these things


----------



## Hisoundfi

They fit great too


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> Some may remember way back to the earliest discoveries in this thread, one of which was the Isurus. Now we have a Pro...
> 
> 
> *Press Releases*
> ...



Can that plug into an audio out and a mic input at the same time?


----------



## jant71

7s cameron said:


> Can that plug into an audio out and a mic input at the same time?


 

 Yep, on Amazon if you zoom the box pic is says it has the adapter included as it should.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

hisoundfi said:


> I used wide bore tips that seal well, and I get a good amount of sub bass and timbre.
> 
> I'm really hooked on the tuning of these things




I sum up the tuning of the E80 as smooth, intelligent, and detailed. 

btw it's my favorite IEM.


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> I sum up the tuning of the E80 as smooth, intelligent, and detailed.
> 
> btw it's my favorite IEM.


Before it's all said and done these will be huge, especially considering the price.


----------



## jant71

Got my E80 today!
  


 That CoiL person was right. These E80 are screwing huge. Never gonna fit in small ears like the Sport 2 and Elation can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## CoiL

It`s not all about size (and by size I don`t mean only body size, nozzles too) - physical design and ergonomics are also important. Like I said, I have small ears and ear-canals and because of that I need extra small tips usually + deep insertion which also requires angled and littlebit longer nozzle than E80 has. For example Piston2 is kinda "on edge" with its size/shape. Ok, E80 has smaller body, I agree, but short nozzle and exit point/method of cable still stay littlebit problematic for me. Yes, I could also use longer other type of tips but for that price I expect more. I wear IEM`s over ear and I need snug as possible fit. Another design example, despite being much larger, is ATH-IM50/KZ ATE, which has angled long nozzles and fits deep into ear-canal with extra small tips and gives me very snug and comfort fit and doesn`t even stick much out of my little ears with its body design. 
 In addition, I find E80 pretty cheap and ugly looking - deal with it, matter of taste.
  
 But why am I even explaining this LOL? I do not need to explain my subjective opinion and personal needs to someone. Whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Shouldn`t even started to say something about E80. Seems almost everything that`s being hyped in Head-Fi threads is forbidden to throw negative point of view at.
 Sorry for not jumping on hype train.


----------



## Breezy

I'm tempted to take one for the team and try the Puro IEM500, only problem is that they look huge.


----------



## Breezy

Has anybody tried these?
http://www.dasetn.com/dynamic-unite-dx1-iem-professional-sound-noise-isolating-hifi-earphoneblue_p3401.html

Seems to be detachable cable and pretty shell for $45.


----------



## CoiL

It`s actually 3.14 Pi that was mentioned earlier 1-2 pages back.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-3-14-Hifi-sport-Headphone-Stereo-Professional-in-ear-earphones-high-resolution-headset-for-mp3/32320974888.html
  
 But there`s also higher priced dual-dynamic version of it too. Google.


----------



## anticute

breezy said:


> Has anybody tried these?
> http://www.dasetn.com/dynamic-unite-dx1-iem-professional-sound-noise-isolating-hifi-earphoneblue_p3401.html
> 
> Seems to be detachable cable and pretty shell for $45.


 
 What is that site? Klipsch x10 for $50? Obviously can't be the real deal, but I mean, they also have triple driver IEMs etc, does anyone know what the quality is like? On the x10 description it says "100% of the original units", does that mean same driver but homemade otherwise, and how would that compare to the original then..?


----------



## ZGant

angelofmercy said:


> http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html
> 
> They were fast, courteous, and the E80 are no joke. Been loving going through my music collection again, and tip rolling.


 
 I take it they are US based? Do they ship internationally? Couldn't find much info on that on the site.


----------



## peter123

zgant said:


> I take it they are US based? Do they ship internationally? Couldn't find much info on that on the site.




They do not ship internationally I'm afraid. I got my pair from penon audio but they were $69 shipped there.


----------



## Grayson73

My friend loved Piston 2 but it broke.  He tried my Tenore, M200, Singolo, Fidelio S2, and Soundsoul S-018 but none were bassy enough for him (he likes EDM).
  
 Do KZ ATE, ED9, Soundmagic E80, Macaw, or anything under $50 have enough bass for him?


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> My friend loved Piston 2 but it broke.  He tried my Tenore, M200, Singolo, Fidelio S2, and Soundsoul S-018 but none were bassy enough for him (he likes EDM).
> 
> Do KZ ATE, ED9, Soundmagic E80, Macaw, or anything under $50 have enough bass for him?


 
  
 I heard Fidue A65 might fit the bill, but we are talking about $65 IEM.  Or go for the kill with TTPOD T1E, Newegg has them for under $24.  ATE, ED9, Macaw and E80 (didn't listen much to these yet) don't have enhanced bass.  Maybe also look into VSD3, that one has a nice bass.


----------



## CoiL

ED9 with gold nozzles or KZ r35 with foam-mod. Latter sounds very similar to Piston2 btw


----------



## DannyBai

Or buy something cheap from Penon and grab the Penon IEM for $9.99.  Those should certainly fit the bill.


----------



## B9Scrambler

grayson73 said:


> My friend loved Piston 2 but it broke.  He tried my Tenore, M200, Singolo, Fidelio S2, and Soundsoul S-018 but none were bassy enough for him (he likes EDM).
> 
> Do KZ ATE, ED9, Soundmagic E80, Macaw, or anything under $50 have enough bass for him?




I'll suggest the SUR s808. They're best with a bit of EQ (very midbassy otherwise) but man can they pump out some intense bass. Cheap too. Can find them on AliExpress for around 15 USD.


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


> My friend loved Piston 2 but it broke.  He tried my Tenore, M200, Singolo, Fidelio S2, and Soundsoul S-018 but none were bassy enough for him (he likes EDM).
> 
> Do KZ ATE, ED9, Soundmagic E80, Macaw, or anything under $50 have enough bass for him?


 
  
 Zero Audio Basso.


----------



## RedJohn456

ozkan said:


> Zero Audio Basso.


 

 this has major driver flex compared to the tenores from what i heard


----------



## EISENbricher

grayson73 said:


> My friend loved Piston 2 but it broke.  He tried my Tenore, M200, Singolo, Fidelio S2, and Soundsoul S-018 but none were bassy enough for him (he likes EDM).
> 
> Do KZ ATE, ED9, Soundmagic E80, Macaw, or anything under $50 have enough bass for him?


 
 KZ ED8m is a basshead oriented IEM that has ample quantity of bass and it still maintains very good quality. For a Piston 2 user the bass on ED8 is just perfect (I've used Piston 2 before).
 Only downside is the weight of IEM but keeping that aside ED8 is a fantastic offering with loads of good quality bass and nice highs.


----------



## mrmoto050

ozkan said:


> Zero Audio Basso.


 

@ozkan +1


----------



## mochill

Jvc ha-fx3x


----------



## Selenium

I'm still curious about that Opus1 earphone. Contacted their eBay store about getting a review sample but I guess that's a no-go. No way I'm gonna drop $200+ on something no one here has even listened to. 

These Dynamic Motion 008s look pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Tom22

although this is far from a new discovery, i'd like to call it a rediscovery! An oldie but a goodie!
  
 anyone still have one of these lying around? What filters you using? What tips?


----------



## Hisoundfi

tom22 said:


> although this is far from a new discovery, i'd like to call it a rediscovery! An oldie but a goodie!
> 
> anyone still have one of these lying around? What filters you using? What tips?


I use the gray filters and some aftermarket Sony hybrid like tips that have a slightly more narrow nozzle than the real sonys, and yes they are a fantastic fit and nice sound


----------



## vlenbo

I just finished reviewing Signature Acoustics C-12 series. I hope you guys enjoy the read.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/newestpost/773134
  
  
 It may not be great in comparison to other in-ear monitors, but it will still please fans.
  
  
  
 Also,
  
 I just bought and received this a while ago.
  
  

  
  
 Two words: Mind Blown...
  
 Soundstage - phenomenal
  
 Clarity - Fantastic (not the best though, slightly just slightly less, even just a smidge less than the msr7)
  
 Tonality - Pretty even and balanced, no annoying peaks.
  
 Comfort - Finally, Audio technica got it right with this headphone.


----------



## Selenium

What headphone is that?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

selenium said:


> What headphone is that?


 
 Audio-Technica R70x.


----------



## doctorjazz

hisoundfi said:


> tom22 said:
> 
> 
> > although this is far from a new discovery, i'd like to call it a rediscovery! An oldie but a goodie!
> ...




I have the PFE 132 and 232, think they are very good in ears (believe the 012 and all the models except the 232 are basically the same, vary in the accessories included), nice fit, sound clear and open. Went on vacation, had to leave my beloved HE 1K home, took a day or so to acclimate to the 232 but was able enjoy listening to them, made the separation OK...
Just use the stock tips and filters (hate changing filters...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I have the PFE 132 and 232, think they are very good in ears (believe the 012 and all the models except the 232 are basically the same, vary in the accessories included), nice fit, sound clear and open. Went on vacation, had to leave my beloved HE 1K home, took a day or so to acclimate to the 232 but was able enjoy listening to them, made the separation OK...
> Just use the stock tips and filters (hate changing filters...)


 
 NEXT TIME be sure to take the BUTLER and a suitcase containing the MicroZotl2, the HE1K, a streaming source for TIDAL, a CD
 player and a DAP of sufficient quality, DX90? to make you feel at home on the beach.  the MicroZotl2 will run off a 12 volt battery
 according to Mark, just make sure the curcuit is fused..... ha!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I have the PFE 132 and 232, think they are very good in ears (believe the 012 and all the models except the 232 are basically the same, vary in the accessories included), nice fit, sound clear and open. Went on vacation, had to leave my beloved HE 1K home, took a day or so to acclimate to the 232 but was able enjoy listening to them, made the separation OK...
> ...





Ahhh, forgot the butler, knew I left something home...


----------



## vlenbo

selenium said:


> What headphone is that?


 
 +
  


thatbeatsguy said:


> Audio-Technica R70x.


 
 Correct! Thank you thatbeatsguy, this headphone is phenomenal. For the first time, I feel that the premium price tag is actually worth it (for its target audience). The Audio Technica r70x is not for consumers who wish to have the best clarity or the most bass. However, it is for people who enjoy hearing a great tonal balance inside their homes, (no peaks or dips in the frequency as far as I can tell). It's an open back headphone that is slightly smaller than the msr7s. This is the headphone I've been waiting for, one that is warm, detailed, and expansive in both width and depth. Imagery in this headphone is more than great, especially for video games. Of course, this headphone has the mindset of a reference, which I most certainly agree with.
  
 Take caution of the sound signature however. While I do list these positive traits, there are negatives. The dynamics definitely could be better, and the mids could use just slightly more detail, but I'd rather not have more detail thank you. I would rather enjoy hearing a warm signature than the analytical/bassy past audio technica heapdhones. This has slightly less bass than the msr7s, but that doesn't mean it lacks (except in the sub-bass).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Quote: 





doctorjazz said:


> Ahhh, forgot the butler, knew I left something home...


 

 Yes, i hate when we forget the BUTLER and all the AV gear cases
 and have to make do with live music or the car radio.......primitive...
 Someone,in fact, should offer a high end audio BUTLER SERVICE
 for those traveling head-fi-.org members who insist on the very
 best sound under ALL circumstances!!!!!!!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> NEXT TIME be sure to take the BUTLER and a suitcase containing the MicroZotl2, the HE1K, a streaming source for TIDAL, a CD
> player and a DAP of sufficient quality, DX90? to make you feel at home on the beach.  the MicroZotl2 will run off a 12 volt battery
> according to Mark, just make sure the curcuit is fused..... ha!


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Ahhh, forgot the butler, knew I left something home...


 
  
 lol


----------



## Grayson73

Basso is above his price range.
  
 Are JVC HA-FX3X, SUR s808, KZ ED8, or KZ ED8m better than Piston 2, with comparable bass quantity?  He's looking for an IEM for the same price or less with equal bass quantity, but better.  If there isn't any, then I'll just tell him to buy another Piston 2.


----------



## B9Scrambler

grayson73 said:


>


 
  I would be shocked if any of these had more bass than the SUR. They're pretty ridiculous. Definitely more bass, both mid and sub, than the pistons. I think the FX3X are the better iem, but then again I'm a bit of a JVC fanboy so I might be a tad biased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't comment on the ED8 as I haven't heard those yet.


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


>


 
  
 If he really likes his Pistons 2 than he should better to buy it again.


----------



## Selenium

These look interesting.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/AuGlamour-AG-R1-Balanced-Hi-Fidelity-Professional-Quality-Inner-Ear-Earphone-/381057120826?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
  
 Only $22. Anyone wanna take a chance on the first ever omnivorous earphone?


----------



## peter123

I'm pretty sure I've read impressions of the AG R1 in here a while ago. Nothing that made me want to try them........


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read impressions of the AG R1 in here a while ago. Nothing that made me want to try them........


 
  
 But they're omnivorous!


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> But they're omnivorous!




Eh, my English is not god enough to understand at that mean (is that good or bad ).


----------



## twister6

selenium said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I've read impressions of the AG R1 in here a while ago. Nothing that made me want to try them........
> ...


 
  
 They are blah-mnivorous.  Had them since awhile ago, nice solid build, but a blah-sound...  Skip.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> They are blah-mnivorous.  Had them since awhile ago, nice solid build, but a blah-sound...  Skip.


 
 By chance, do you have the new Astrorex GX40/50 coming? Saw them on Penon and they look snazzy, and removable cables too,


----------



## jant71

redjohn456 said:


> By chance, do you have the new Astrorex GX40/50 coming? Saw them on Penon and they look snazzy, and removable cables too,


 

 From a Head-fi review on the GX50...
  

 "*Sound:* As for the most important part, GX50 In overall, has a warm, intimate and closed–in sound character. Detail retrieval is fairly good.

 

Lows: are fairly accurate (a little loose) and strong; have a good impact.

  

Mids: sound somewhat artificial and un-natural, not at all appealing on vocals.

  

Highs: are smooth, not too smooth to cause a darkish impression and not bright to cause sibilance. ‘Just right’

  

Soundstage:  Closed in natural and circular soundstage. Instrument separation is not upto mark, overall feels congested. This, I believe is a cause for fatiguing listen.

  

 Comparing the GX50 with S0, I feel the S0 definitely outperforms the GX50 in terms of sound quality (soundstage, neutrality, separation and imaging). The S0’s are also more relaxing to listen to; whereas the GX50 is warmer, intimate and closed in. The GX50 wins hands down in terms of cable quality, and ergonomics. The final sound (and comfort) of GX50 can be slightly changed by using different ear tips.The final sound (and comfort) of GX50 can be slightly changed by using different ear tips."

  

  
 Zelda also had the GX50 and said after that there is no interest in the GX40.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > By chance, do you have the new Astrorex GX40/50 coming? Saw them on Penon and they look snazzy, and removable cables too,
> ...


 
  
 Zelda is usually accurate with a sound analysis, so I would wait for her review.  For sure, removable mmcx cable in GX50 gives it more flexibility to upgrade with better quality cables that will change the sound to make it brighter and more detailed (even cheaper Lunashops silver-plated cable can do it justice).
  
 I personally have no plans, well mostly no time, to review anything else now, so no GX50/40.  Also, I'm not a fan of "crystal" glass housing that can crack and scratch if/when you drop it.  Plus, in that Jupit3r review a statement of "S0 definitely outperforms GX50" is a red flag because S0 wasn't that good to begin with.


----------



## RedJohn456

twister6 said:


> Zelda is usually accurate with a sound analysis, so I would wait for her review.  For sure, removable mmcx cable in GX50 gives it more flexibility to upgrade with better quality cables that will change the sound to make it brighter and more detailed (even cheaper Lunashops silver-plated cable can do it justice).
> 
> I personally have no plans, well mostly no time, to review anything else now, so no GX50/40.  Also, I'm not a fan of "crystal" glass housing that can crack and scratch if/when you drop it.  Plus, in that Jupit3r review a statement of "S0 definitely outperforms GX50" is a red flag because* S0 wasn't that good to begin with.*


 
  
 That kills what little interest I had in them anyway   A penny saved is a penny earned as one of you Yanks said back in the day haha


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Zelda is usually accurate with a sound analysis, so I would wait for her review.  For sure, removable mmcx cable in GX50 gives it more flexibility to upgrade with better quality cables that will change the sound to make it brighter and more detailed (even cheaper Lunashops silver-plated cable can do it justice).
> ...


 
  
 All the sayings are off when you join Head-fi, that's why a traditional greeting is "welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet".  So the choice is either to feed your addiction with monthly purchases or to slave your free time away doing reviews


----------



## JamesBr

selenium said:


> These look interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder how much they were worth brand new at the time you bought them?


----------



## twister6

jamesbr said:


> selenium said:
> 
> 
> > These look interesting.
> ...


 
  
 They cost $25 shipped brand new: http://penonaudio.com/AuGlamour-AG-R1


----------



## AngelOfMercy

The Soundmagic E80 is the thinking man's IEM. It's not bright IMO, as I think Peter stated? The treble isn't extended enough to be bright. It's extremely transparent and has a detailed, transparent, and open sound. Very similar to the Hifiman RE-ZERO, but with slightly better treble and more detailed bass. It hits roughly the same, if only a tad more than the ZERO, but it sure is amazing for listening to death metal and black metal. The E80 peels away and separates the instruments in the mix for what is usually very dense music mixes in death and black metal, yet you can hear all the instruments and all the micro detail in a way not many other IEM can, and I'd say in its price range, it's the premier IEM for metal.


----------



## peter123

I'm really enjoying the E80's as well . Björk, Ane Brun, Robyn and Cowboy Junkies sounds amazing of them but music like Nirvana and Royal Blood also works really well.

Just for the record I've never called them bright simply because I don't fund them bright sounding


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> I'm really enjoying the E80's as well . Björk, Ane Brun, Robyn and Cowboy Junkies sounds amazing of them but music like Nirvana and Royal Blood also works really well.
> 
> Just for the record I've never called them bright simply because I don't fund them bright sounding


I agree Peter, I don't find them bright either. 

Words that come to mind are organic, natural and lush with great timbre. 

For me, I here this slightly warm tilted mid range that is extraordinary.


----------



## Hisoundfi

To my ears the e80 has the response and separation of a semi open design, and the bass extension and warmth of closed designs. It's a best of both worlds sound.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

Yes I agree with all these descriptions. I wonder how soundmagic tops these? 

Btw I'm having a hard time choosing between the A73 and E80. I keep flipping back and forth. It's getting ridiculous!


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> I'm really enjoying the E80's as well . Björk, Ane Brun, Robyn and Cowboy Junkies sounds amazing of them but music like Nirvana and Royal Blood also works really well.
> 
> Just for the record I've never called them bright simply because I don't fund them bright sounding


 
  
 Peter are you enjoying them more than IM70 or as much as ckr-9? If so, I'm tempted to try those too.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I having a tough time choosing between the Philips X2, Hifiman HE-400 and the AT-R70X. I primarily listen to metal with complex passages, but I will be using them for movies, TV and gaming quite a bit. I already own the AD900X, but it is the only open headphone I own.


----------



## vlenbo

7s cameron said:


> I having a tough time choosing between the Philips X2, Hifiman HE-400 and the AT-R70X. I primarily listen to metal with complex passages, but I will be using them for movies, TV and gaming quite a bit. I already own the AD900X, but it is the only open headphone I own.


 
 you cannot go wrong with gaming for both ath-r70x and phillips x2. However, for movies, I would recommend the x2 based on someone else's impressions and comparisons regarding both headphones.
  
  
 Here is his comparison.
  


draulius said:


> I'm trying the Philips Fidelio X2 currently and it's my other favorite headphone I've had under $400 besides the R70x. If anyone is interested in how these two compare, I'd say the R70x is more warm & smooth sounding, whereas the X2 is brighter. The bass quantity is similar but I think the X2 has more, but the R70x's is a bit tighter. The X2's soundstage is deeper and it's easier to tell the distance of sounds in applications such as gaming or movies. Both sound pretty balanced sounding and aren't leaning towards one area of the sound. Build quality goes to the X2, but both have excellent comfort even though the R70x is much lighter. Winner of music goes to the R70x, whereas the X2 is the better all-rounder.


----------



## Bananiq

angelofmercy said:


> Yes I agree with all these descriptions. I wonder how soundmagic tops these?
> 
> Btw I'm having a hard time choosing between the A73 and E80. I keep flipping back and forth. It's getting ridiculous!


 

 but E80 is at 3rd the price right?,
  
 whats the soundstage compared on both?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bananiq said:


> but E80 is at 3rd the price right?,
> 
> whats the soundstage compared on both?


a73 has a warm lower midrange but extends well on both ends. Depending on what you're listening to and what source you use, the a73 can sound average or extraordinary large. 

With the e80 it's pretty consistent in its presentation for all genres. Bass extends as low as you can hear with a good sealing tip, and there is fantastic separation between sounds which gives it a really good sense of space. The treble does not extend too far so you won't get an incredible sense of height.


----------



## JamesBr

hisoundfi said:


> a73 has a warm lower midrange but extends well on both ends. Depending on what you're listening to and what source you use, the a73 can sound average or extraordinary large.
> 
> With the e80 it's pretty consistent in its presentation for all genres. Bass extends as low as you can hear with a good sealing tip, and there is fantastic separation between sounds which gives it a really good sense of space. The treble does not extend too far so you won't get an incredible sense of height.


 
  
 Now I guess it's all about the price you want to pay right?


----------



## Hisoundfi

jamesbr said:


> Now I guess it's all about the price you want to pay right?


Not exactly my friend. 

Both earphones bring something different to the table. 

The e80 is a more natural sound, but needs a source more powerful than most smart phones to sound it's best. 

The a73 is very easy to drive and sounds great through a smart phone. I can't turn them up past 2/3 on my lg g3 without them being to loud. 

They are both great and well worth their asking price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If my budget was around 50 bucks I would go with the e80, but if I could stretch it a little bit I would go a73.

My portable rig most of the time now days is my phone and a73 and using Google Music. I don't need to stack amps because it sounds good just the phone and a73. If I bring anything else it's an extra battery.


----------



## 7S Cameron

vlenbo said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I having a tough time choosing between the Philips X2, Hifiman HE-400 and the AT-R70X. I primarily listen to metal with complex passages, but I will be using them for movies, TV and gaming quite a bit. I already own the AD900X, but it is the only open headphone I own.
> ...



Okay, that definitely took the R70x off my radar. I have been wanting the X2 for a while, but I have been reading up on the HE400 and it sounds like a good choice for music at least. I haven't found much in gaming or movies.


----------



## Hisoundfi

7s cameron said:


> Okay, that definitely took the R70x off my radar. I have been wanting the X2 for a while, but I have been reading up on the HE400 and it sounds like a good choice for music at least. I haven't found much in gaming or movies.


The pair of HE 400 I heard have something wonky and shrill sounding up top. It could have been my source but even the guy that owned them said he gets the same thing with his schiit asgard. 

The brief listen to the x2 sounded great amped or through my phone. They were super comfortable as well. 

From what I gathered I would say go with the x2


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Peter are you enjoying them more than IM70 or as much as ckr-9? If so, I'm tempted to try those too.




Good question, at the moment I'm leaning towards the E80's but they're still quite new for me so that might change......


----------



## 7S Cameron

hisoundfi said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that definitely took the R70x off my radar. I have been wanting the X2 for a while, but I have been reading up on the HE400 and it sounds like a good choice for music at least. I haven't found much in gaming or movies.
> ...



Thanks for your input


----------



## anticute

I'm probably passing a dangerous line here, but I'm thinking about maybe stepping out of the budget area and going for something a little bit more expensive.. I have a feeling this might be even worse for my wallet, but okay..
  
 So what I'm looking for is an IEM that will beat everything I have, and that will preferably have really really good isolation, since I will mostly use them on my daily commute on a sort of noisy bus. 
  
 The stuff I have now that I like the most are my Takstar Pro80 and my KZ ED9 with brass nozzle and foam tips.
  
 So the most important things are SQ and isolation. If it has a mic with remote that'd be a plus, since I am mainly going to drive it from my phone, streaming via Spotify on Extreme quality and partly FLAC from my Clip+/Topping NX1.
  
 What would be my best options? A73 looks awesome, E80 too, but what worries me is the isolation, since even the best possible IEM in the world gets sort of ruined if I have too much external sound leaking in. Because of this I've been thinking a bit about something like Etymotic one model or another or Klipsch X10, but since my experiences with Chinese brands have generally been good, punching WAY above their price point, I wouldn't mind going the same route but a bit higher up the ladder.
  
 If someone could help me out with this I'd be grateful..


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> I'm probably passing a dangerous line here, but* I'm thinking about maybe stepping out of the budget area and going for something a little bit more expensive..* I have a feeling this might be even worse for my wallet, but okay..


 
  
 I did that this year and ended up with the Titan 1 and AKG k553 Pro. No regrets  Go get yourself something nice. 
  
 *PS. This didn't stop me from picking up a crap ton of budget gear that I still use and love. Good luck!


----------



## doctorjazz

There's lots of differing on SQ, partly depends on personal preference (some like the JVC 850, some are AT fanboys, sine love Zero Doppio, some FAD Heaven V. Ask sound different, you get the idea. What I've NEVER found until I got a ciem (acs Encore) is anything that isolates as well as my Ety 4p (and I've compared them all as I've accumulated too much stuff).


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> I did that this year and ended up with the Titan 1 and AKG k553 Pro. No regrets  Go get yourself something nice.
> 
> *PS. This didn't stop me from picking up a crap ton of budget gear that I still use and love. Good luck!


 
 Yeah, the Titan sounds interesting too, but then there's the thing with the isolation.
  
 CIEM is a bit above my price point, A73 level (i.e. ~$150) is what I'm thinking as my max.


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Yeah, the Titan sounds interesting too, but then there's the thing with the isolation.
> 
> CIEM is a bit above my price point, A73 level (i.e. ~$150) is what I'm thinking as my max.


 
  
 The Titans are definitely not what you're looking for since isolation is key, although they really aren't that bad. They're about as leaky as the Piston 3.0s; ie. below average but acceptable.
  
 I haven't heard the A73s but they're getting some serious hype. Probably not a bad choice


----------



## Selenium

You should seriously consider the MacaW GT100s. Like, seriously. Don't let the price fool you, these are dope IEMs. Like twister said, if they had been priced 2-3 times higher they'd still be worth it. :etysmile:


----------



## Dsnuts

This simple mod and these headphones sound unbelievable.
  
 With different thickness of foam thrown underneath the cup cushions it changes for the better from stock configuration. While very comfy for me these drivers were actually sitting on my ears in stock form. Now they don't. Plus the added benefit of better balance to the sound including a stonger low end bit wider stage. This sounds seems what Philips had in mind after this easy mod. If you haven't yet. You need to try it.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> This simple mod and these headphones sound unbelievable.
> 
> With different thickness of foam thrown underneath the cup cushions it changes for the better from stock configuration. While very comfy for me these drivers were actually sitting on my ears in stock form. Now they don't. Plus the added benefit of better balance to the sound including a stonger low end bit wider stage. This sounds seems what Philips had in mind after this easy mod. If you haven't yet. You need to try it.



Are those the Philips that were $50 at one point?


----------



## Dsnuts

That is what price I bought mine. I saw them being sold for $50 a few more times since.  It is at $67 now on Amazon. Been contemplating this mod ever since I saw it on the thread. 
  
 Proper spacing on the padding and these are at yet another level of sound from stock configuration. Light, comfy and now sounds even better using the C5 and X3ii as a source. Unreal how good these sound.
  
 These are one of those phones if you never heard it. It would be hard to imagine how this cheapo can sound so good. These would sound good for $200 phones let me put it that way.  Philips version of the AD900X. Could be.
  
 It would be a mistake to think these sound like your garden variety Philips cheapo cans.. These belong right next to their best sounding cans they have. X1 X2 and L2s.  For this reason alone these are a steal and a half,  great all around cans. Couldn't possibly sound better for the price. Especially with the foam mod.
  
 Gaming and movies sound lovely through these too.
  
 A bit more on what that foam mod does. I had the foam mod in place, paused Metallica I was listening to and took the foam out. It was back to stock padding again or more flat on my ears and the change easily noticeable. The foam gives proper alignment to your ears it seems and therefore much better everything. Better stage is one but, even more comfort as my ears don't touch the inside of the pads, imaging is more precise, treble while a touch on the bright side sounds more controlled. mids have more space it seems, more open sounding with better punchier bass.
  
 I also used a thicker foam previously and it made the sound much more forward which also brought up the treble and the bass as well. Sub bass was much improved but also brought up the mid bass. A bit too much for my liking. So I tried the thinner foam and while sub bass is not as good as the thicker foams the rest of the sound has a balance, clarity, texture with the right level of energy an fullness. The medium porridge.


----------



## mrmoto050

selenium said:


> You should seriously consider the MacaW GT100s. Like, seriously. Don't let the price fool you, these are dope IEMs. Like twister said, if they had been priced 2-3 times higher they'd still be worth it.


 

 +1


----------



## 7S Cameron

I just pulled the trigger on the SHP9500. Will be arriving today!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mrmoto050 said:


> +1


 

 +2


----------



## doctorjazz

7s cameron said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the SHP9500. Will be arriving today!




Is it arriving via Star Trek Transporter?


----------



## Grayson73

angelofmercy said:


> Yes I agree with all these descriptions. I wonder how soundmagic tops these?
> 
> Btw I'm having a hard time choosing between the A73 and E80. I keep flipping back and forth. It's getting ridiculous!


 
  
 That's saying a lot since one is $150 and the other $52!


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I just pulled the trigger on the SHP9500. Will be arriving today!
> ...



You can thank Amazon's same day shipping option


----------



## jekostas

Anybody interested in an exceedingly well-tuned, well-built, comfortable 1+1 hybrid IEM?
  

  
 That also happens to cost less than $40 on Amazon?


----------



## jant71

But you need to buy an E80 and compare them to see how well they are tuned since they are the defacto budget tuning champs at the moment 
  
 This one looks good as well for $45...





 You can also buy the Samsung triple hybrid today for $37 shipped.
 http://www.a4c.com/product/samsung-level-in-stereo-headset-black.html?gclid=CLWO-qLozMYCFVMYHwod-rQP_w


----------



## jekostas

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01000UNYM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
  
 For those that are interested.  Comes with a case and four sets of earpieces, and it included DHL delivery from Germany (!) of all places.  Mildly V-shaped sound, great clarity, nice, punchy base and excellent treble with zero harshness.  Clarity and detail at least on par with the FXT90 with much better tonality and no treble harshness.
  
 Good build quality too - internally twisted wiring with a translucent TPE sheath, machined aluminum earpieces, splitter and plug.
  
 Didn't come with any packaging, which was a little weird.
  
  


jant71 said:


> You can also buy the Samsung triple hybrid today for $37 shipped.
> http://www.a4c.com/product/samsung-level-in-stereo-headset-black.html?gclid=CLWO-qLozMYCFVMYHwod-rQP_w


 
  
 Oh god, I've tried the Level-In.   Horrible, horrible headphones.  Serious piercing treble and mediocre sound quality overall.  Comfortable, though.


----------



## JamesBr

7s cameron said:


> You can thank Amazon's same day shipping option


 
 Drone delivery?


----------



## twister6

jekostas said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01000UNYM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> 
> For those that are interested.  Comes with a case and four sets of earpieces, and it included DHL delivery from Germany (!) of all places.  Mildly V-shaped sound, great clarity, nice, punchy base and excellent treble with zero harshness.  Clarity and detail at least on par with the FXT90 with much better tonality and no treble harshness.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Strangely, the only other product this Bette company sells on Amazon are knock-offs of LG Tone+ wireless headsets.  Also, cable in their hybrid budget IEM looks nearly identical to KZ wires.  Considering this one comes from China (not sure why yours arrived from Germany when on amazon Bette retailer states that it ships from China?), wonder if it's special KZ re-branded hybrid version?   It sure aligns with KZ budget pricing


----------



## jekostas

twister6 said:


> Strangely, the only other product this Bette company sells on Amazon are knock-offs of LG Tone+ wireless headsets.  Also, cable in their hybrid budget IEM looks nearly identical to KZ wires.  Considering this one comes from China (not sure why yours arrived from Germany when on amazon Bette retailer states that it ships from China?), wonder if it's special KZ re-branded hybrid version?   It sure aligns with KZ budget pricing


 
  
 The company actually has two other 1+1 hybrids, including a half-wooden version that looks pretty interesting.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Noise-isolating-Headphones-White/dp/B01147KY4O/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1436405862&sr=8-6&keywords=bette+hybrid
 http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Black/dp/B010FJ0Y4W/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1436405862&sr=8-7&keywords=bette+hybrid
  
 I'm sure it's a re-branded Chinese piece, I'm not sure why it came from Germany either but that's what my waybill said.  Whomever did the tuning, however, knew what they were doing.  These are legitimately enjoyable headphones to use, regardless of where they came from.


----------



## Tom22

got the ad01 earphones in, from lendmeurears (their entry into the world of IEM)
  
 the thread towards my full review is here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/773957/alpha-delta-ad01-lend-me-ur-ears-first-iem#post_11748710
  
 my unboxing video is below:


----------



## Selenium

jekostas said:


> The company actually has two other 1+1 hybrids, including a half-wooden version that looks pretty interesting.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Noise-isolating-Headphones-White/dp/B01147KY4O/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1436405862&sr=8-6&keywords=bette+hybrid
> http://www.amazon.com/Bette-Dual-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Black/dp/B010FJ0Y4W/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1436405862&sr=8-7&keywords=bette+hybrid
> ...




Pretty good price for a hybrid BA+dynamic.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> But you need to buy an E80 and compare them to see how well they are tuned since they are the defacto budget tuning champs at the moment
> 
> This one looks good as well for $45...
> 
> ...




What's the one in the pic called?


----------



## jant71

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.amazon.com/GranVela-Earphones-URBANFUN-Dual-Driver-Smartphones/dp/B010FRQIMG/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1436475370&sr=8-12&keywords=1%2B1+hybrid+IEM


----------



## vlenbo

In case anyone wants to know how the Ath-r70x compares to the msr7 to the es700 to the ws99 etc, please view this thread.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/774031/the-audio-technica-headphone-comparison-thread
  
  
 A very long and hopefully comprehensive thread about Audio Technica Headphones.


----------



## jekostas

Got the TTPOD T2-E in today in a lovely fetching blue.
  
 Great packaging, good accessories (the the case kinda sucks), nice build quality especially the cable, but
  
  
 Disappointing sound quality.  Seriously.  My last two *other* purchases were the Macaw GT100S and the Bette Hybrids and they both run circles around the TTPOD.


----------



## Selenium

jekostas said:


> Got the TTPOD T2-E in today in a lovely fetching blue.
> 
> Great packaging, good accessories (the the case kinda sucks), nice build quality especially the cable, but
> 
> ...




I have the regular T2s and they aren't terribly good either. That's part of what gives me pause on some of these other even cheaper hybrid options. I'm getting roped in by the BA+dynamic tech but that doesn't guarantee it will be any good. But I might just take a chance on one of them - worked out pretty well for me with the macaws.


----------



## anticute

jekostas said:


> Got the TTPOD T2-E in today in a lovely fetching blue.
> 
> Great packaging, good accessories (the the case kinda sucks), nice build quality especially the cable, but
> 
> ...


 
 I would love to hear more about those Bette hybrids


----------



## mrmoto050

jekostas said:


> Got the TTPOD T2-E in today in a lovely fetching blue.
> 
> Great packaging, good accessories (the the case kinda sucks), nice build quality especially the cable, but
> 
> ...


I disagree about running circles and I have both also. But everyone hears differently.


----------



## jekostas

Well, unless burn-in can magically fix the sibilant treble and terribly mushy bass I'll stick with my assessment of the T2-E.


----------



## mrmoto050

Like I said everyone hears differently and is entitled to their own opinion. I am sticking with mine also. You might want to try different tips. done with this conversation.


----------



## jekostas

If you have something worthwhile to say than say it.  Don't just show up and tell me I'm wrong and then stomp off in a huff.


----------



## anticute

Soooo, anyway, care to give us some impressions jekostas?


----------



## Euphonik

breezy said:


> I'm tempted to take one for the team and try the Puro IEM500, only problem is that they look huge.


 
  
 I already did- they aren't too bad. Nozzles are short so I'm using RE0/UE double flange tips which helps a bit. Out of the box they definitely need break-in as the bass was virtually nonexistent. At first I thought I was going to regret this purchase but after some tip rolling and roughly 24 hours of listening it filled in and now sounds really good. Puro Sound claims their crossover tuning eliminates boominess- I tend to agree. Sub bass can be felt; midbass keeps its body without being boomy or overpowering the lower mids. Treble extension is also pretty good and so far hasn't present me any issues with sibilance. Staging is excellent; there is a good sense of space- the highs are 3D-like. I really dig the DuoZa's presentation- comparably speaking the IEM500 is a little taller with slightly less depth(which is welcomed since the former could have used more height, imo). Only thing I'd wish for out of the Puro Sound is more sweetness in the mids as there is a slight v-shape to them(as opposed to being more or less mid-centric). Overall I'm quite happy with them. There's one detail I find worth mentioning- that is to say the body is NOT metal, it is knurled plastic with a chrome painted finish. Puro Sound's marketing(including their $199 MSRP) is somewhat misleading. Otherwise they're worthy of a spot in my collection


----------



## jekostas

anticute said:


> Soooo, anyway, care to give us some impressions jekostas?


 
 Well, since y'all asked so nicely
  
Bette 1+1 Hybrid IEMs
  
*Introduction*
 Today I’m looking at a value priced 1+1 Hybrid purchased from ToBetter on Amazon.  The “Bette” hybrid is a 1 BA + 1 Dynamic hybrid IEM that costs under $40 but still produces excellent sound quality and manages to punch way, way above it’s price point.
  
*Price Paid: *$36.99
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01000UNYM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
  
*Specifications*
- Brand: Bette 
- Driver Unit: 8mm Dynamic Driver + Balanced Armature Unit 
- Impedance: 16 OHM 
- Frequency Response: 8 Hz-26000 Hz 
- Sensitivity: 115 dB/1mw 
- Plug: 3.5mm Stereo Gold-plated plug 
- Cable length: 1.22m 
(Specifications from the Amazon webpage)
  
*Packaging*
 Err, well, there wasn’t any included.  The IEMs showed up in a small black EVA foam case with tips and then wrapped in bubble wrap.  Given the price I’ve no problems with this - it’s pretty clear that the money went towards the IEMs and not the packaging.
  

  
  
*Accessories*
1x Hybrid Dual Driver Headphone 
1x Carry Case 
3x Ear Buds Set 
(Specifications from the Amazon webpage)
  
There were actually four sets of ear buds included in the package, not three.  All the sets are short flange, medium bore tips and are of decent quality.  Sizes included are 1 x Small, 2 x Medium and 1 x Large.  The case is good, if a rather standard semi-rigid EVA foam case, suitable for both transport and storage.  The accessory pack is very basic but at the price point I’m quite happy - the case is the most important to me.  A pair of ear guides and perhaps a shirt clip would’ve been appreciated but aren’t necessary.
  
*Build Quality*
Overall build quality is very good.  The ear pieces, splitter and plug are made of machined aluminum.  Strain reliefs are present all round, though the reliefs on the (somewhat small) splitter are internal rather than external but rubber plugs can be seen on close inspection.
  
The earpieces are a standard straight barrel form-factor and on the smallish side.  There are some sharp edges present on the earpieces but I noticed no comfort issues.  The strain reliefs are long and flexible and don’t in any way interfere with cable up wear.  Anodization is clean and well-executed.  The L and R markings are embossed on the strain reliefs and can be difficult to see at times.  Driver flex is non-existent.

  
  
The splitter and plug are both made of machined aluminum and rather small.  Strain reliefs are present on both but somewhat short.  The plug is very low profile and has knurling on the body for ease of grip, but is straight (rather than a 90 or 45 degree plug, which I prefer).


  
  
The cable merits some attention - though somewhat stiff and a little bit “sticky” it is highly resistant to tangling while still easy to use and move.  It is of an internally twisted design with a translucent PU sheath and looks quite good.  There was a slight memory effect that lingered for the first day or so but it is all but gone now.  The one thing missing that I would’ve liked to see is a cable cinch, and I’m unsure of why companies continue to do this especially since the Bette doesn’t have a microphone.
  
*Comfort, Isolation, Microphonics*
Comfort is overall excellent, helped in no small part by the small, light earpieces and somewhat shallow fit.  There are some sharp edges present on the earpieces but they do not contact my ears at all.  Those with small ears and steeply angled ear canals may experience some issues but I would imagine that the vast majority of users will have no fitment problems.  The cables are a touch stiff but manageable.  Over ear wear is possible even with the long-ish strain reliefs though the lack of a cable cinch can be a problem.
  
Isolation is moderate given the short insertion depth and small rear vent.  This can be improved with longer tips or foam tips but I didn’t find it to be necessary in most instances.  The Bettes are relatively forgiving with different sized tips.
  
Microphonics are low cable down and non-existent cable up.
  
*Sound Quality*
Between burn-in and listening the Bette’s have some 20 hours on them right now.  No noticeable changes were observed.
  
Sources used: Sansa Clip (Rockboxed), Nexus 5, Nexus 5 + Fiio E06k, Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H (Realtek 1150 codec) through rear headphone amplifier, Z97X-UD3H + Fiio E10k.
  
The Bette is rather easy to drive and I didn’t notice any difference using an amplifier.  Most critical listening was done through my Nexus 5.
  
General Signature
The general signature of the Bette hybrids can be described as mildly V-shaped with a slight treble tilt.  Overall the sound signature is extremely enjoyable and the tonality can be described as coherent and natural.  Clarity is excellent throughout the entire range with the exception of the extreme low extension where the Bettes lose a touch of texture.
  
Experience with other hybrid headphones has shown that tuning a BA + Dynamic headphone, especially at the low end of the market, can be very difficult.  Given the extraordinarily low price of these headphones I’m absolutely astonished at just how well it is tuned.
  
Bass
Bass is punchy, well defined and well controlled though lacking overall impact.  Bottom end extension is very good though it lacks some texture at the extremes.  There is a slight emphasis to the bass but it’s more in the sub-bass rather than mid-bass region, which contributes to the somewhat linear nature.  The Bette takes EQ very well and even with a substantial boost in the low regions (>250hz) bass is very well controlled.
  
Midrange
The midrange is beautiful, smooth, detailed and intimate.  Both male and female voices are rendered extremely well, and the lack of a mid-bass boost ensure that no veiling occurs.  The midrange is a little bit thicker and smoother compared to non-hybrid BA sets but the clarity is still very good.  There is a little bit of emphasis in the upper edges of the midrange that gives electric guitars a characteristic “bite” but is not harsh at all.  Detail retrieval is excellent through the midrange without sounding too thin.
  
Treble
Treble is smooth, detailed and well extended.  Even though the headphones have a slightly bright tonality the treble is extremely well-behaved - little to no harshness is present and sibilance is non-existant.  Some sparkle is present but not a huge amount.  Treble extension is very good and retains detail and texture to the limits.
  
Sound Stage
The Bette’s have a medium sized sound stage.  There is good width but only moderate depth and height.  Instrumental separation and placement are good, and overall imaging as well as centering are excellent.  Vocals are on the intimate side.
  
*Conclusion*
Cheap, well made and they sound great, what else could you want?  Seriously, at $36.99 these were a _steal_.
  
If there was one thing I would compliment above all else is the tuning.  The OEM behind these headphones took the time to tune them so that the BA and dynamic drivers presented a coherent and well integrated sound signature and did so in a way that allowed the drivers themselves to work to their full potential.  Take that and add the technical capability of the drivers, the well made and well designed headphones and in my book, you get a heck of a winner.
  
*Pros:  Coherent sound signature, good clarity and detail, build quality, comfort*
*Cons: Minimal accessory pack, no packaging, no cable cinch*


----------



## Selenium

I'm a little more interested in their other model as it uses a larger dynamic driver but appears to be smaller overall. 


A little more expensive, though.


----------



## waynes world

jekostas said:


> Well, since y'all asked so nicely
> 
> Bette 1+1 Hybrid IEMs
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't like your review... it makes me want to try the Bette's.


----------



## anticute

Thanks for the review, jekostas, they sound interesting!


----------



## jekostas

Thanks for the kind words and feedback everyone.  One more part to post, hopefully this will expand a little more on where I think these headphones fit in the grand scheme of things:
  
*Select Comparisons*
  
Macaw GT100S (Silver Reference Nozzle)
The Bette’s have more enhanced bass compared to the flatter and thinner Macaw and give up some clarity and detail retrieval in the midrange and treble.  That said, the difference between the two is not as much as one might think.  The Bette’s are slightly smoother overall and the treble “splashiness” that can occur in the Macaw isn’t an issue with the Bette even though the actual amount of treble is similar between the two.  The soundstage is much larger on the Macaw and instrumental separation is better but the Bette’s have slightly better imaging.  Vocals also sound more intimate on the Bette compared to the Macaw, which I found distancing overall.
  
JVC FXT90
The JVCs are more V-shaped, with more bass and treble and a more pushed back midrange.  The Bette’s have slightly better control in bass due to lacking a mid-bass hump and the treble harshness in the JVC is all but nonexistent.  Clarity and detail retrieval are very similar between the two headphones, but the Bette has better treble control over all and a clearer midrange.  The sound stage of the JVC is again somewhat larger than the Bette, but the comparison is much closer here than with the Macaw.  I also preferred the tonality of the Bette compared to the JVC, which seemed much more natural to me while the JVC could come across as very metallic.
  
Maxell DBA-700
The Maxell DBA-700 is another 1+1 hybrid with an 8mm dynamic and single BA.  With the strength of the US dollar and the relative weakness of the Japanese Yen the Bette and the Maxell cost more or less the same amount.  The Bette betters the Maxell in every way here - it’s not even close.  Better bass, better treble, better clarity, better extension at both ends.  The midrange on both ‘phones is surprisingly similar but the Bette pulls ahead again here with better detail.  Soundstage is a dead win for the Bette here, it’s not even close.
  
OM Audio Inearpeace
The OM Audio is the first truly “good” hybrid headset I ever heard and remains the basis of comparison to most of my headphone collection.  The OM has a larger mid-bass hump and more bass overall but still retains excellent control.  The midrange is slightly pushed back compared to the Bette but clarity and detail in the mid and high ranges are very similar.  The OM has a larger sound stage but imaging on the Bette is better.
  
ADDIEMs
The Bette and Apple have similar bass and midrange amounts, and the Bette has a touch more treble.  The Bette has better quality bass, maintaining better texture and note separation at the extremes of the frequency range.  Midranges are very similar in terms of clarity but the Bette’s are a touch smoother and thicker though no less lacking in detail compared to the thinner sounding ADDIEMs.  The Bette’s have a minor boost in the high-mid/low-treble ranges and sound somewhat brighter than the flatter Apples, but again, no harshness is present.  The Bette’s also have the advantage in terms of soundstage - they sound wider and deeper than the more closed-in Apple IEMs while maintaining excellent imaging and instrumental separation.


----------



## Dsnuts

OR
  
  
 You guys are killing me. This thread. I am with Wayne.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> OR
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me. This thread. I am with Wayne.




Ha! Ironic coming from the evil originator of this evil thread lol!


----------



## smith

Bette hybrid looks interesting... Is Amazon.com the only place to get hold of them?...looking for someone who will ship to the UK


----------



## jant71

jekostas said:


> Thanks for the kind words and feedback everyone.  One more part to post, hopefully this will expand a little more on where I think these headphones fit in the grand scheme of things:
> 
> *Select Comparisons*
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice comparisons! Esp. vs. the FXT90. Shows that the FXT90 still has some clarity, detail, and stage. I will be getting the FXT200 after much research and some people's experiences with the FXT100 and my JVC Elation and 770C pairing. Gonna choose the triple magnet carbon/titanium dynamics combo over the hybrids this time. Though the hybrids are getting better and cheaper esp. the 1 +1's. Glad your enjoying them. They are a nice find!
  
 We just need some guinea pigs for the other two slightly higher priced ones


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just bit on a red pair of the bette 

Damn you jekostas...


----------



## leobigfield

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20150711073732&SearchText=bette+hybrid7
  
 Don't have the model @jekostas tested but have the other models. Soo tempted on jumping in the 10mm model!!


----------



## JesvsR

Hi¡¡ I'm writing in this post because all these unknown IEMs are being a total discovery for me¡¡
  
 Just a question: for a spent of 35€ more or less, which IEM do you choose??
  
 - Carbo Tenore: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZERO-AUDIO-ZH-DX200-CT-CARBO-TENORE-In-Ear-Headphones-from-Japan-/141715470008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fee676b8
  
 - VSONIC VSD3 (Non-detachable version): http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsd3-grey-non-detachable-version/
  
 - Bette Hybrid: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01000UNYM/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all
  
 If you know a better choice within this price, just say it
  
 Thank you all¡¡ I'm a noob on this forum, but I think you're great¡¡


----------



## Selenium

I have a hard enough time with big earphones as it is, don't know if I'll be able to use bed-sized ones too well.


----------



## jekostas

hisoundfi said:


> Just bit on a red pair of the bette
> 
> Damn you @jekostas...


 
  
 Yes, YES, IT'S ALL COMING TOGETHER
  
  
 Oh, wait, sorry that's something else.  Hope you like the headphones!


----------



## bhazard

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS-Headphone-Earphone/32388918134.html
  
 That's the 10mm version. There is also a wood version for $74.
  
 Is Bette the OEM or the rebrand name? Not enough info or sellers on them just yet.


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> Just bit on a red pair of the bette
> 
> Damn you @jekostas...


 
  
 I had a feeling you gonna do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Wonder if it's going to be close in sound sig to DGS100?  Don't think it will be a match for A73.


----------



## Euphonik

hisoundfi said:


> Just bit on a red pair of the bette
> 
> Damn you @jekostas...


 
 Werd, this is madness. I jumped on the GranVela Urbanfun- the DD is only 8mm but hopefully they live up to their name and compete with the DGS100. Another basshead hybrid would be nice


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Ha! Ironic coming from the evil originator of this evil thread lol!


 

 yes, ironic that DS , you are getting BEET UP and Middlered with!  but audio progress demands our continued
 torture with new discoveries and no wallet is safe after reading these reviews and discoveries! i think the
 Donald Trump headphones are the only antidote......


----------



## jekostas

Alright y'all, I've posted my "finished" review of the Bette hybrids here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid/reviews/13561
  
 Only one more section to add.  It is possible to do some mechanical tuning on the Bette Hybrids.  Blocking the rear vent doesn't seem to do much, I suspect that it's a depressurizer rather than a tuning vent.  However, there is a small, nozzle-mounted vent.  Blocking off this vent with a piece of blu-tak or tape increases the base response at the expense of making the soundstage a bit smaller.  Mid and high range frequencies are unaffected as far as I can tell.
  
And yes, ya bastards I ordered the 10mm hybrid version.  I should have it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## twister6

jekostas said:


> Alright y'all, I've posted my "finished" review of the Bette hybrids here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-8mm-1-1-hybrid/reviews/13561
> 
> Only one more section to add.  It is possible to do some mechanical tuning on the Bette Hybrids.  Blocking the rear vent doesn't seem to do much, I suspect that it's a depressurizer rather than a tuning vent.  However, there is a small, nozzle-mounted vent.  Blocking off this vent with a piece of blu-tak or tape increases the base response at the expense of making the soundstage a bit smaller.  Mid and high range frequencies are unaffected as far as I can tell.
> 
> And yes, ya bastards I ordered the 10mm hybrid version.  I should have it in a couple of weeks.


 
  
 Just so you know for the future reference, since you put together the only available review of these IEMs, you should have contacted them directly to ask for review samples of everything they have to offer


----------



## anticute

twister6 said:


> Just so you know for the future reference, since you put together the only available review of these IEMs, you should have contacted them directly to ask for review samples of everything they have to offer


 
 +1


----------



## jekostas

Got a review of the TTPOD T2-E coming up soon


----------



## DannyBai

Finally got my massdrop Dunu 2000j today and man this is one nice sounding unit. This might be the best hybrid I've heard to date.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

dannybai said:


> Finally got my massdrop Dunu 2000j today and man this is one nice sounding unit. This might be the best hybrid I've heard to date.




Even more than the A83, A73, H3, and 3003?


----------



## DannyBai

angelofmercy said:


> Even more than the A83, A73, H3, and 3003?



Haven't heard the K3003 but yes to the rest.


----------



## -sandro-

Anyone tried the Amazonbasics in-ear range? You never know if some are actually good!


----------



## jant71

Who would be interested in something like this...
 http://toon-workshop.com/
  
 The TOON workshop, and headphone project was born by the collaboration of Gussuma and FOSTEX in February 2013. In July 2014 a prototype of the first edition headphones was published.
 Appearance motif a fictitious company "Toa Heavy Industries" that appeared to Tsutomu Nihei's work (the Knights of Cydonia, etc.), unique practical storage gimmick has become a hot topic.
 Please refer to the still of the blog for more information about the circumstances.
Gussuma × FOSTEX! ? Announcement of collaboration headphone birth of a different color
Gussuma × FOSTEX collaboration headphone of follow-up! Toa Heavy model appeared!
 And two years from project inception, finally the price of each model, Release Date became clear.
THP-01 Stealth Black Tax 45,000 yen / May 2015 will be released


----------



## doctorjazz

Liked the Dunu 1K, but never found it to fit great for me. The A83 are also pretty nice sounding headphones, pretty strong recommendation!


----------



## Grayson73

Philips SHP9500 that Dsnuts recommended is $49.99 shipped from Newegg:
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&Tpk=N82E16826138190
  
 Apply Code: *EMCAVKR86* at checkout


----------



## CoiL

Seems to be US-only offer unfortunately.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Finally got my massdrop Dunu 2000j today and man this is one nice sounding unit. This might be the best hybrid I've heard to date.


 

 look forward to more feedback, DannyBai!! enjoy!!


----------



## DannyBai

That looks like a transformer jant. Very interesting though. 2000J is a special earphone. I'm sure more feedback will be coming along.


----------



## jant71

Special as in the technical ability or character/personality of the signature??


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Special as in the technical ability or character/personality of the signature??




I'll go with technicalities since I don't want to be personally attached to an earphone.


----------



## Selenium

At one point like a week and a half ago I was trying to decide between the 2000J and the R2A. Ended up going with the R2As since I could get them at their KS price plus I assumed I'd get an obviously better fit with them. I'm still intrigued by the Dunus, though. 

I'll probably end up getting one of the Bette Middler earphones first though. :evil:


----------



## Hisoundfi

Calyx PaT review is up, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/calyx-audio-pat-portable-usb-dac-and-headphone-amplifier-gold/reviews/13574


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn fellas. I got to say these DN2000Js sound fantastic. Definitely one of the most refined sounding hybrids I have put into my ears.
  
 Was a bit shocked to find my package absolutely crunched. Love how UPS manhandle them packages. Luckily the box was padded correctly.
  
 I am messing around with the bass rings and spacers and such with tips. Thus far these are impressive. Will have more thoughts about them once I get some use out of them.


----------



## daveyostrow

selenium said:


> I'm a little more interested in their other model as it uses a larger dynamic driver but appears to be smaller overall.
> 
> A little more expensive, though.


 
 the 10mm does look interesting, and at $50 it is priced like the e80.
 I wonder how these $37 bette's compare... anyone?
  
 Edit:
 actually the 10mm are $43... i wonder


----------



## jekostas

Well, once the E80 shows up on Amazon I'll probably get one for comparison's sake.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I have the Bette Hybrid 10mm wood on order. I'll post up my impressions when I receive in a few weeks.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01147L28Q/

..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Damn fellas. I got to say these DN2000Js sound fantastic. Definitely one of the most refined sounding hybrids I have put into my ears.
> 
> Was a bit shocked to find my package absolutely crunched. Love how UPS manhandle them packages. Luckily the box was padded correctly.
> 
> I am messing around with the bass rings and spacers and such with tips. Thus far these are impressive. Will have more thoughts about them once I get some use out of them.


 

 What does "refined" sounding "  mean??? are other hybrids rough and jagged sounding? zero audio hybrids?


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Damn fellas. I got to say these DN2000Js sound fantastic. Definitely one of the most refined sounding hybrids I have put into my ears.
> ...




It means it has very good manners, holds the pinky up when drinking tea!


----------



## jekostas

Put up my review of the TTPOD T2-E.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t2-e-3driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-hybrid-drive-ed-29689-ta7801-headphones-gray/reviews/13578
  
 TL;dr:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's awful.  Buy something else


----------



## Hisoundfi

I just got my Bette hybrids in.


----------



## leobigfield

Headfi is really a strange place. I'm excited for someone else's iem. LoL


----------



## smith

hisoundfi said:


> I just got my Bette hybrids in.




Impressions please ...


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Damn fellas. I got to say these DN2000Js sound fantastic. Definitely one of the most refined sounding hybrids I have put into my ears.
> 
> Was a bit shocked to find my package absolutely crunched. Love how UPS manhandle them packages. Luckily the box was padded correctly.
> 
> I am messing around with the bass rings and spacers and such with tips. Thus far these are impressive. Will have more thoughts about them once I get some use out of them.




Cool Ds! I hope yoj continue to enjoy them. You should take another one for the team and get the flc8's from massdrop. Somebody's gotta do it!
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/flc-technology-flc8


----------



## Hisoundfi

This is merely my initial impression based on spending an afternoon listening to them.
  
 I'll go as far as saying the Bette 1+1 hybrid is pretty decent, but not a giant killer to my ears.
  
 They are eerily similar to the AX-35 in both build and sound. I wouldn't be surprised if they used the same drivers. The sound is almost identical to my ears with the Bette having a little more bass forwardness and thump. I'm guessing the housing is a little more vented on the AX-35. The armature drivers sound identical to my ears.
  
 They have nearly identical cables that are the same colors and materials. The plug and strain relief are basically the same design with a slightly different finish. The housings look quite a bit different but they are the same size and weight. 
  
 The housings are identical to the KZ ED-1. I'm pretty confident to say that the Bette is an OEM that uses spare parts in a very good and creative way. For someone looking for their first pair of hybrids and they're thinking about going for the AX-35, I would implore them to save their cash, buy these, and use the rest of their money to purchase a few KZ IEMs like the ED9, ED10, and ATE.
  
 While I agree with a lot of what @jekostas said in his review, I would disagree on the level of clarity. I will fault it for the same reasons I did the AX-35 in that there's a lack of resolution overall, especially in the upper midrange that puts it behind most other hybrid earphones. Overall, it sounds a bit congested to my ears. Sounds for the most part seem to blend into each other to a certain extent. The tuning is there in terms of balance and there is a fair amount of texture, but separation and clarity suffers, especially in the upper frequencies. There is some graininess from where the letter S is pronounced and continues up into the upper treble frequencies.
  
 I don't find this as a bust, because for $35 bucks you get a lot of technology, decent build quality and sound for a mere $35 USD. It's basically a AX-35 for almost half price. 
  
 Truth be told, technology and tuning is progressing at a very fast pace for in-ear monitors. If these came out at the same time as the AX-35 they would be taking the IEM world by storm. The fact that they are being discovered the same time you can get earphones like the KZ ED9, E80, KZ ED10, ATE, A151 P 2nd Gen, Havi B3 Pro I, Piston 3.0 and many more for $50 or less, with many of the ones I named for $15 dollars or less we have to see the Bette for what it is which is a decent earphone that is worth the money but not something revolutionary. 
  
 I'd say it's a good first hybrid. I'd say it has a fun signature that is a formidable listen. I'd say it's a great deal for hybrid technology. I won't say it sounds better than any of the IEMs I mentioned in the previous paragraph.
  
 This is my initial impression based off of an evening of listening to them and comparing them to the gears I have. YMMV
  
 Cheers guys


----------



## Dsnuts

Following up Hisoundfis impression of the Bettes.

  
  
 A bit on the DN2KJ. Well fellas all I can say is Dunu top sound has taken off their gloves.  I have to admit I have not been in the game for a while since taking on a new job. I keep tabs with a few friends and of course this thread but for the most part I have been enjoying what I have and once in a while something new will catch my fancy like all you guys but now a days it really has to deliver for me to bite.
  
 You guys probably know I am a big fan of the Dunu's  Titan 1s and those earphones have been used with great enjoyment for me and my music. If you guys haven't I still recommend the Titan 1s. Properly amped the Titan 1s jump in sq like no other dynamic earphone. Something about that titanium coating that loves some juice from them amps. The promise of the next evolution of the Titan 1 sound was none other than the DN2KJs. I got in on the mass drop deal and after waiting for what seems to be several months I finally got them.
  
 These earphones are playing at a different level than any hybrid I have owned or heard to date. Some serious engineering happening with these earphones. Every little detail has been worked out from the presentation out of the box the accessories to the gold plating on the 3.5in jack. Bass tuning rings, spacers for different tip positions to get the best comfort and sound from your tips. Tabs that end up making the earphones absolutely secure in your ears when using them. 4 core cable that supposedly helps out with the sound. Nothing about the product I can tell they cut any corners on. Perhaps it is this attention to detail that makes the overall product what it is but Dunu got a serious contender here.
  
 Which leads me to the sound. Oh my these things sound wonderful and absolutely sings. There is some impressions from guys that mention the splashy treble on these and I can understand what they are talking about but for me these don't have more treble than the titans for example. It could be due to the BAs inherent nature to have a sharper treble lift. From memory the Fidue A83s have more treble emphasis than these. Treble extension is excellent on these which gives the upper tones a touch brighter bite/sheen.  I am using my spiral dots which open up the sound a bit more than the stock tips to my ears. There is a bit of splashiness in the top treble that ends up sounding a bit like a dedicated tweeter on a speaker system. But for the most part I don't feel sibilance is as bad as some may make these out to be. Again if your ok with the treble on the Titan 1s these are not that much off in emphasis. 
  
 Interesting tid bit on these is that these have 2 different sounds due to of all things the bass rings. Titanium dynamic bass from both the titan 1 and these DN2KJs is nothing short of perfection for earphones. Guys that love a bit of bass emphasis to their sound just have to throw in the bass ring on nozzle and you get a bassier DN2KJ. The Mr Hyde of the Dunu top sound. It is without the bass rings which gives a more refined sound due to less bass emphasis which give an impeccable balance between the 3 regions of sound with a slight tilt toward the treble region. The Dr Jekyll. Of the DN2KJ sound signature.
  
 Refinements abound . You know your dealing with guys that take their sound seriously when you have notched rings on the nozzle that perfectly keep those spacer rings in place as well as your tips. Again little details. Which is what I am hearing from the impeccable mids on these. I don't know how much of them 4 core cables have anything to do with how clean everything sounds. Every instrument, every vocal emphasis, reverb, roomy to intimate detail comes through with ease on these earphones. Detail comes effortless with exact spacing. Vocals pop be it male or female. These earphones sound spacious which is the one aspect of earphone refinement that separates a phone from being simply decent to something special.
  
 Throw on the bass rings and you do have to mess around with the spacers to get the right balance happening. I found out by not using the spacers with the bass rings there is a bit of congestion in the sound. I used some spacers and the sound was like a new take on the Titan 1 sound signature.
  
 These to me have one of the best bass ends I have ever heard for anything. I am gonna say this is the best quality bass I have ever heard on any earphone. Again with or without bass rings. Depends on if you want more emphasis in the bass region or not that is up to the user. But what is there is agile, very tight, textured and layered, integrated seamlessly, marvelously with the BAs. When you get bass this complete that easily keeps up with the quick nature of the high to mids BAs it just sounds right. This earphone once understood kinda makes other earphones sound a bit lacking. Lol.
  
 It didn't take long for me to fall head over heels for this sound. But then you add all the little things Dunu added. Ear guides to wear over the ears. The silicone outer housing band that prevents the outer housing from rubbing into your ear lobes. A very nice sturdy all metal box to throw your DN2KJs into.
  
 Dunus new benchmark and perhaps the best $350 you will ever spend on an earphone.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> It means it has very good manners, holds the pinky up when drinking tea!


 

 DAMN, and I've been listening to the those rough riding, pagan, bad mannered
 barbarian earphones that have no tea training and finesse!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Following up Hisoundfis impression of the Bettes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 better BASS than the ATH CKR 10?


----------



## Dsnuts

CKR10 has more bass presence. More mid bass. DNK2J has the more faster tighter bass for certain. With bass rings the CKR10 might still have a bit more bass. I think quality wise the Bass is tuned to be more reference quality over the CKR10. I like the quality of the bass on the CRK10 as well but it has much more bass over the stock config of the DN2KJ. Will do a proper listen soon.


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> At one point like a week and a half ago I was trying to decide between the 2000J and the R2A. Ended up going with the R2As since I could get them at their KS price plus I assumed I'd get an obviously better fit with them. I'm still intrigued by the Dunus, though.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting one of the Bette Middler earphones first though.


 
 how well does the R2A compare to the Rockets? I am trying to replicate the fit I get from comply tips with silicon tips. Any advice on that?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> CKR10 has more bass presence. More mid bass. DNK2J has the more faster tighter bass for certain. With bass rings the CKR10 might still have a bit more bass. I think quality wise the Bass is tuned to be more reference quality over the CKR10. I like the quality of the bass on the CRK10 as well but it has much more bass over the stock config of the DN2KJ. Will do a proper listen soon.


 
 DS, 
 thanks!! can you modify the CKR10 with bass rings???


----------



## ozkan

drbluenewmexico said:


> DS,
> thanks!! can you modify the CKR10 with bass rings???


 
  
 I guess he meant "with bass rings on DNK2J the CKR10 might still have a bit more bass"


----------



## Selenium

redjohn456 said:


> how well does the R2A compare to the Rockets? I am trying to replicate the fit I get from comply tips with silicon tips. Any advice on that?


 
 I posted a short comparison in that Flare thread.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/766183/flare-audio-r2pro-kickstarter-campaign/1350#post_11766996
  
 I don't believe that they R2As "blow away" the Rockets like some people have said, but I do think they're better. And what do you mean by replicate the fit? The seal without feeling a seal feeling you get with foam? I don't care for foam tips myself, so I'm using small narrow-bore tips that came with my Dunu Titan.


----------



## Dsnuts

CKR10 has nice beefy bass vs the DN2KJs precision and punch. With bass rings it is still less bass over the CKR10. 
  
 Trying out various sources. Currently on my old Z1060. Some sources do better than others for treble emphasis. Out of the DX90 it gets sharp. Out of my cheap Sony less peaky sounding.
  
  
  
 .


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> I posted a short comparison in that Flare thread.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/766183/flare-audio-r2pro-kickstarter-campaign/1350#post_11766996
> 
> I don't believe that they R2As "blow away" the Rockets like some people have said, but I do think they're better. And what do you mean by replicate the fit? The seal without feeling a seal feeling you get with foam? I don't care for foam tips myself, so I'm using small narrow-bore tips that came with my Dunu Titan.


 
  
 Cool thanks for the link. I like the Titan 1 tips as well, but I find the complys to give the most complete sound without too much fuss. Driver flex is a biatch with certain tips with the R2A as well. The flex can make one side sound quieter than the other annoyingly, until it unflexes


----------



## Selenium

redjohn456 said:


> Cool thanks for the link. I like the Titan 1 tips as well, but I find the complys to give the most complete sound without too much fuss. Driver flex is a biatch with certain tips with the R2A as well. The flex can make one side sound quieter than the other annoyingly, until it unflexes


 
 I haven't had any driver flex with mine. That blows, driver flex in this day and age is unacceptable. I tolerate it with my M200s since I got them on sale for $50 but otherwise...


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> I haven't had any driver flex with mine. That blows, driver flex in this day and age is unacceptable. I tolerate it with my M200s since I got them on sale for $50 but otherwise...


 
  
 only with tips that creates a really tight seal, and its a consequence of the design I think. Do you get any flex with the Rockets?


----------



## Selenium

redjohn456 said:


> only with tips that creates a really tight seal, and its a consequence of the design I think. Do you get any flex with the Rockets?


 
  
 No. And I didn't have flex with my M200s at first, it seemed to come about as a result of me dicking around with them so much, trying to get a good fit.


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> No. And I didn't have flex with my M200s at first, it seemed to come about as a result of me dicking around with them so much, trying to get a good fit.


 
 Yup thats exactly what happened to me. when i was dicking around trying to get the best sound thats when it started happening. Thankfully its rare enugh that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice impressions Ds!


----------



## doctorjazz

Saw this lady last night...not too much on YouTube on her, but the show was fantastic. Real roots music...banjo haters need not apply, but if you like good blues, gospel, hillbilly music (even a Scottish folk tune), Americana, and love female vocalists with FABULOUS PIPES, gotta catch her

(haven't done Dogwalk Discovery is a while-have her CD, but is only hints at the live show...)


----------



## CoiL

wrong thread?


----------



## doctorjazz

Nope, you probably haven't Bryn on this thread all that long (I'm Assuming that was directed at me...). Been posting music "discoveries" here for a long time, but haven't in a while. If it's a problem, can find somewhere else to do it, debt get to our all that often these days anyway.
Headphone related post...not new, but in the category of "good deal discovery" (note I'm being careful to be relevant). These list for $150, but I'm seeing them for $40-50 now. Come with many accessories, sound good straight from DAP (Pono), but connect them to an external amp, I really like these babies. Think they're the best deal since the old Martin Logan Mikros. Just sayin'


----------



## christoophat

doctorjazz said:


> Nope, you probably haven't Bryn on this thread all that long (I'm Assuming that was directed at me...). Been posting music "discoveries" here for a long time, but haven't in a while. If it's a problem, can find somewhere else to do it, debt get to our all that often these days anyway.
> Headphone related post...not new, but in the category of "good deal discovery" (note I'm being careful to be relevant). These list for $150, but I'm seeing them for $40-50 now. Come with many accessories, sound good straight from DAP (Pono), but connect them to an external amp, I really like these babies. Think they're the best deal since the old Martin Logan Mikros. Just sayin'


 

 btw, Which "these" are those?


----------



## doctorjazz

My goodness, sorry, mind fart, thought I started out with that. The Westone Adventure Beta, really liking them, oops....


----------



## waynes world

coil said:


> wrong thread?




Nope.. exactly the right thread! Just been too long since doc last livened up the joint


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> My goodness, sorry, mind fart, thought I started out with that. The Westone Adventure Beta, really liking them, oops....




What's their sound signature?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Nope.. exactly the right thread! Just been too long since doc last livened up the joint


 

 +1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> What's their sound signature?


 

 sounds like those Westone Adventure Betas are a GAS!
 So to speak..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Saw this lady last night...not too much on YouTube on her, but the show was fantastic. Real roots music...banjo haters need not apply, but if you like good blues, gospel, hillbilly music (even a Scottish folk tune), Americana, and love female vocalists with FABULOUS PIPES, gotta catch her
> 
> (haven't done Dogwalk Discovery is a while-have her CD, but is only hints at the live show...)


 

 what a fantastic track! thank you DOCTORJAZZ!   a real musical treat.  the live concert must have been something else!!


----------



## satansmutt

doctorjazz said:


> Saw this lady last night...not too much on YouTube on her, but the show was fantastic. Real roots music...banjo haters need not apply, but if you like good blues, gospel, hillbilly music (even a Scottish folk tune), Americana, and love female vocalists with FABULOUS PIPES, gotta catch her
> 
> (haven't done Dogwalk Discovery is a while-have her CD, but is only hints at the live show...)


 
  
 That's a great clip, I thought I recognised her name and her voice she is in The New Basement Tapes with Elvis Costello, Marcus Mumford  and Jim James


----------



## doctorjazz

Yes, she is, did some songs from that. She also plays with the Carolina Chocolate Drops.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Following up Hisoundfis impression of the Bettes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  
  
 Nice write-up Ds... In two or three days I'll have a comparison of the 2000J and the K3003. In some way I hope Dunu beats it, but in another way I don't. Then again, I got a great price on the K3003, and the sound is worth the price I paid. So if the 2000J matches it, then I would have to state that those are probably the best bargain earphones out here for the price and to be a TOTL... We'll hear soon. Happy listening fellas,


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Nice write-up Ds... In two or three days I'll have a comparison of the 2000J and the K3003. In some way I hope Dunu beats it, but in another way I don't. Then again, I got a great price on the K3003, and the sound is worth the price I paid. So if the 2000J matches it, then I would have to state that those are probably the best bargain earphones out here for the price and to be a TOTL... We'll hear soon. Happy listening fellas,


 

 look forward t your impressions, Ericp10! those K3003 are WAY more expensive!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> look forward t your impressions, Ericp10! those K3003 are WAY more expensive!


 
  
  
 Well if you shop around you can find them for about double the 2000J. So if the Dunu competes, it's truly a great IEM for the money.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll get to trying to assess the signature of the Beta in a bit, pull them out and put them through their paces (been getting lazy to do this, just put things I like on and say, "ahhhhhhhh". 
Back to Rhiannon Giddens, I talked about her playing roots music, about there bring banjos and acoustic guitars. What I didn't get the sense out of, is that she PLAYS her banjo like a punk guitarist strumming power chords, lots of energy on the stage, no trying to get a replica of the 1922 scratchy recording of some old times classic. Had people dancing (not square dancing, mind you). Again, album is nice, have it on CD and vinyl (out of control... ), doesn't come close to capturing the live show I was at. (a relief after my All Time Low concert I took my daughter to, which was basically an assault on the ears. Speaking of my 17 year old daughter, who humored her dad and came, she absolutely hated it, so be warned, if you are strictly into punk pop/metal/hip hop, this may not be for you. If you're open to many genres and fabulous singing, you should dig this.
Nuff Said, I'll do a little listening to the Betas now.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have seen the K3003 at that price a few times, was always tempted to take a chance on them, now think I'm in a holding pattern...maybe if I sell stuff (anyone want to buy 50 headphones/amps/DA converters?).  Have the Dunu 1k, like them, fit not so great for me, curious what the 2K brings to the table (1K did have adjustment rings as well, which I promptly lost).


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this lady last night...not too much on YouTube on her, but the show was fantastic. Real roots music...banjo haters need not apply, but if you like good blues, gospel, hillbilly music (even a Scottish folk tune), Americana, and love female vocalists with FABULOUS PIPES, gotta catch her
> ...




She was better last night than even this clip captures, but it was the best I could find on Youtube. And, she's cute


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, did a bit of listening and comparing the Westone Adventure Beta to 2 other headphones I like, the Zen and the Audeo PFE 232. This was a bit random, have them around, like them/listen to them a lot. The Audeo is also superficially shaped sort of like the Westone, needs a wire guide to hold it in place, shape of the way it enters the ear is similar, a bit of swivel. I listened to a few tracks, mostly because I like them, but they are at least CD quality (Ella/Louis is high resolution, as is Box of Rain). I listened both through a Pono, and then Line out of the Pono into a Ray Samuels HR-2.
These were:
Box or Rain-Grateful Dead
Brain in Da Koffihause-Georg Breinschmid (fabulous bass player, jazz left-of-center with a sense of humor)
Dixie Walker-Henry Butler-Steven Berstein and the Hot 9
Can't We Be Friends-Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong

OK, going to try to be succinct. I think the Westone is mid centric, warm iem. Does voice detail, bass quite well, textures rich as well. maybe a bit "film" or less clarity through the range compared to the other 2 when compared to the other 2 directly through the Pono. It does improve ("scale up" as they like to say) on the RS amp, the clarity and stage improve, was already OK in both directions (not quite the width of the Zen, more depth), mids, detail, textures, space/openess between notes improves as well, really a pleasure to listen through the amp. My notes repeat the same verities, detail on Difihause improved dramatically. It does sound fine directly through Pono, though

Zen is a different beast, it is an ear bud, not an iem. I've been listening a ton to the Zen, figured I'd throw them into the mix. They have more clarity, openess between instruments, definitely more "room sound", wider sound stage, not as deep as compared to the other 2. The surprise with these is how good the bass is (not as textured as the other 2, but tight, rhythmic, surprising amount of it for an ear bud, used to seal determining bass). Amping does step up the game on these as well, more texture, more depth, but mainly seems to make the things it already does well better, the other 2 still get more richness, bass texture, and soundstage depth. Have to say, while I'm listening to these, don't miss these things in the least, it's not that they are deficient and hurt the sound (like the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore to my ears), just, in direct comparison, I so hear things the others do better. Hasn't ever had me feeling I had to change headphones, which does happen with deficiencies that annoy me.

Quickly, the Audeo, is closer in presentation to the Westone than the Zen, and does most things better than either (as it should, for it's $600 list price. I thought they were out of production, but they seem to still be available at Earphone Solutions (at times for 50% off). These kept me reasonably satisified when I went to the Jersey Shore and left home my Hifiman HE-1000, they weren't quite up to those, but good enough to ease the pain of missing them 
They get the balance good, maybe the tiniest bit or warming, but no clouding of the stage, great bass impact and texture, detail, and, of course, steps up in all these areas with the Ray Samuels. 

All are fine to listen to...the point is, when I put in the Westone, I didn't feel the need to change to the others, very enjoyable, ESPECIALLY amped. It is also very comfortable and an easy fit (words you'll not often see me type, have a mutant left ear canal, already sent my acs ciem back for the 3rd adjustment). They do a great job of isolating as well, almost as well as my Ety 4p (still the king in this regard, but not by much with the Westone nipping at its heels). (the ciem, when I do get it to fit, is a better isolator than any of them, as they should be). Lots of tips and tools and a nice case included. 
OK, my take on the Westones. ymmv. Man, $40 bucks, even if you think I'm way off base, absolutely hate them, the tips and ear guides and cleaning tool and case would be worth it!!


----------



## Dsnuts

waynes world said:


> Very nice impressions Ds!


 
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Nice write-up Ds... In two or three days I'll have a comparison of the 2000J and the K3003. In some way I hope Dunu beats it, but in another way I don't. Then again, I got a great price on the K3003, and the sound is worth the price I paid. So if the 2000J matches it, then I would have to state that those are probably the best bargain earphones out here for the price and to be a TOTL... We'll hear soon. Happy listening fellas,


 
  
 Look forward to see your impressions of the DN2KJs. These earphones have taken over just about all my ear time since I got them. 
  
 One observation today as you guys know I am a firm believer of burn in. I initially tried the bass rings as I thought the bass was a bit reserved vs the rest of the sound on open listen. Not so much now.  50 hours or so of burn in and the bass has expanded and increased in presence. It is absolutely perfect now in comparison to the rest of the sound. Bass has almost perfect transient characteristics. The quality has actually gotten better over burn in period. I noticed the level of bass presence emphasis now depend on the type of genre or tune vs actually having a set level of bass like most earphones.
  
 If it has it on the track these will absolutely attack that bass end with the perfect emphasis and agility. HD bass? If there is such a thing these would be it.


----------



## dweaver

A request was made to mention the Fujisan IEM by Telos Accoustics here. So I thought I would oblige. http://www.head-fi.org/t/774087/introducing-telos-acoustics. I have been testing a beta version of the IEM and have been very impressed. There was an initial issue with cable noise that was resolved by a clip and cinch on my part. To which Telos responded by adding a clip to the Kickstarter project. I have to admit this is the most enjoyable IEM I have heard since I got my Sony XBA-Z5. I have posted impressions in the thread I have linked.

To be clear, my beta unit is not cosmetically going to be the same as the units that are going to be manufactured but it is supposed to sonically the same as the final product.


----------



## audiobot

-edited


----------



## Selenium

Looks like they'll be almost impossible to wear over the ear so I'll probably pass on them.


----------



## doctorjazz

They are very tempting...I've already broken into the piggy bank, working hard NOT to buy these...I'll live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## dweaver

selenium said:


> Looks like they'll be almost impossible to wear over the ear so I'll probably pass on them.


I have a picture wearing them over ear but is tricky and depending on your head size may not work. For what it's worth I really prefer over ear style IEMs but find these very comfortable with my home made cinch and a shirt clip. By far the most comfortable down ear IEM I have tried in the past couple of years.


----------



## anticute

Those Westone Adventure Betas look really really interesting, especially if the isolation is as good as @doctorjazz says. Tried to find more information, but sadly didn't find a lot of other info or any reviews.. Anyone else who has these who feels like chiming in?


----------



## doctorjazz

Interesting, at least on Head Fi, don't seer reviews of the Beta. The Alpha has some threads, and seems to have mixed reviews , with some really hating them. Found one...headphonescanada.com had a favorable review (couldn't copy the address on my phone). I don't think these will have you tossing out your Layla (though I haven't heard those). But, I like then, worked well for mowing the lawn (and not many do), AND they're $40-50 right now. I liked how they sound, as I noted, and found them comfortable. I'd be curious to read some other impressions.


----------



## bixby

anticute said:


> Those Westone Adventure Betas look really really interesting, especially if the isolation is as good as @doctorjazz says. Tried to find more information, but sadly didn't find a lot of other info or any reviews.. Anyone else who has these who feels like chiming in?


 
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Interesting, at least on Head Fi, don't seer reviews of the Beta. The Alpha has some threads, and seems to have mixed reviews , with some really hating them. Found one...headphonescanada.com had a favorable review (couldn't copy the address on my phone). I don't think these will have you tossing out your Layla (though I haven't heard those). But, I like then, worked well for mowing the lawn (and not many do), AND they're $40-50 right now. I liked how they sound, as I noted, and found them comfortable. I'd be curious to read some other impressions.


 
 I did a review on the Alphas, just click on my blog in my signature.  I would put a lot of iems ahead even at the low prices they might be right now.  But if you like the sound signature that I described they might be right up your alley.  I would not buy the Alpha at $50 for example.


----------



## dweaver

I nibbled so will post some impressions when I get back from vacation. I bought the original Alpha but sent it back because it was not worth $200 but at $40 these struck a cord for me.


----------



## anticute

This might be a really stupid question, but aren't the Alpha and Beta completely different headphones, albeit in the same series? I mean, all due respect to you guys for reviewing the Alpha (I probably wouldn't buy them based on the reviews), but do these reviews really say anything about how the Beta is?
  
 Anyway, I've been looking for an IEM with supreme isolation and good SQ at a decent price for a while now, but haven't really found the right one yet. My KZ ED10 will arrive tomorrow, so I'll guess I'll have to see how that works out, but otherwise the Beta sounded like it could be right up my alley. Only problem is that the only ebay sellers willing to ship to Sweden want $25 for shipping, and then there's custom fees on top of that, so the end cost is a lot closer to $100 than $50 for me, making me a bit hesitant to pull the trigger..


----------



## bixby

anticute said:


> This might be a really stupid question, but aren't the Alpha and Beta completely different headphones, albeit in the same series? I mean, all due respect to you guys for reviewing the Alpha (I probably wouldn't buy them based on the reviews), but do these reviews really say anything about how the Beta is?
> 
> Anyway, I've been looking for an IEM with supreme isolation and good SQ at a decent price for a while now, but haven't really found the right one yet. My KZ ED10 will arrive tomorrow, so I'll guess I'll have to see how that works out, but otherwise the Beta sounded like it could be right up my alley. Only problem is that the only ebay sellers willing to ship to Sweden want $25 for shipping, and then there's custom fees on top of that, so the end cost is a lot closer to $100 than $50 for me, making me a bit hesitant to pull the trigger..



You are correct alpha and beta two different iems in same series, I just chimed in to give some perspective. My guess and only a guess is that they may be similar and for me I can find a few iems at $50 that I would put ahead of the alpha. To me if the beta is cheaper and not quite refined then perhaps I would not consider it.

But the big thing is I have not heard it and should probably shut up and let someone buy it and find out for themselves if they Like it


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm waiting for someone else to buy and post impressions...as I said, I like 'em, and I don't fall for every cable that detaches for me...usual disclaimer, ymmv


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422462,00.asp

https://www.headphonescanada.ca/blog/westone-adventure-series-beta-review

The only 2 reviews I've found on the Beta on Google...both like them, though...


----------



## slowpickr

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2422462,00.asp
> 
> https://www.headphonescanada.ca/blog/westone-adventure-series-beta-review
> 
> The only 2 reviews I've found on the Beta on Google...both like them, though...


 
 The pcmag review states it's for the Alpha.


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
I actually don't want to sell anyone on these, don't want to feel responsible if you buy them and hate them, but I've been enjoying then. My headphone rotation right now: HE-1000 most of the time, with Zen and Beta splitting duty when HEK not appropriate.


----------



## slowpickr

doctorjazz said:


> Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
> I actually don't want to sell anyone on these, don't want to feel responsible if you buy them and hate them, but I've been enjoying then. My headphone rotation right now: HE-1000 most of the time, with Zen and Beta splitting duty when HEK not appropriate.


 
  
 No problem.  There are several reviews for the Beta on merchant sites such as Amazon and Buydig.  Seem to be mostly positive with some exceptions.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, I try to avoid the user reviews, just don't generally know who they are (not that everyone at Head Fi, including myself, is always reliable, but, never mind...)



slowpickr said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
> ...


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, I try to avoid the user reviews, just don't generally know who they are (not that everyone at Head Fi, including myself, is always reliable, but, never mind...)


 
  
 Every time you mention Betas and lack of reviews, I start typing to my contact at Westone, then do a reality check with everything i have in queue waiting to be reviewed, and delete the email lol!!!  Also, doesn't help that every day when I drive home from Murray Hill, cutting through *Westfield* to get to Parkway, and getting stuck in a traffic at the bottom of E. Broad Street (in front of that Rialto movie theater), a thought gets triggered again that I should request that review sample lol!!!  Like a mind control going through your hometown


----------



## jant71

Look at it this way regards the dynamic Westones. Alphas were a fail and the Betas had been dropped to $39. When does Westone ever let stuff drop to clearance prices? Something like the UM pro 10 which ain't that hot isn't off the $149 price tag.
  
 Sounds like from the impressions the Ety MK5 is the winner of the big brand cheap dynamics atm. Then the SE215 then the Beta and SE112 fight it out and the Alphas brings up the rear unless you start ripping the front screen out or changing cables.
  
 Of course if you want sports stuff then the Alpha and Beta should maybe go against the ATH Sport 3(Think the Beta will lose that one), the Sony AS800, and the Trinity Helios, maybe through in the JVC(https://www.avforums.com/review/jvc-ha-etr40-review.11413), Senn CX686 and see what happens. Though that begs the question of MMCX for a sports phone. None of the other go removable let alone MMCX which can be troublesome even when not exposed to sweat/moisture.


----------



## ericp10 (Jul 14, 2022)

Well, I'm in my office comparing the 2000J to the K3003. First, let me say, "Wow, wow, wow!!!!" Dunu hit a home run with these gems! I've heard my share of Dunu products, and this is by far the best earphone they've ever produced. They took their time and tuned the hell out of this IEM, along with the technology of the combined liquid polymer titanium dynamic driver. A winning combination indeed!

 But I know what you want to know, does it compete with the K3003? These are initial impressions without any good burn-in on the Dunu (which you know I believe in). The answer is yes and no. Let's go with the good news:

 - Overall (and for the money), the 2000J is so close to the K3003. I would go as far as to say if you only have about a fourth of the money for the K3003, but always wanted an IEM that performs on that level, run (don't walk) to the DN-2000J. You won't be that far behind the K3003. The 2000J is clearly a TOTL at a fantastic price (got mine for about $330). 

 - Even without the bass rings or burn-in, the bass of the 2000J is phenomenal! It's some of the best bass I've heard in a IEM. It's clear textured bass that can be misleading. Misleading how? Well, it can go lower and deeper into sub-bass territory without sounding bloated. It is definitely what I would call clear HD bass. It surpasses the K3003's bass (and that's some great bass, but a bit slower in the AKG).  I can't wait to see what burn-in brings to it.

 - mids and treble are very nice with a bunch of clarity and details. Guitars are crisp with a lot of space on those instruments. Horns on Miles Davis' Freddie Freeloader are sublime! By the way, I'm using the K3003 silicone tips (large) on both the 2000J and the AKG. Imaging and spacing are spectacular! 

 Okay, now the (well not really bad news) okay news:

 - K3003 is still king of the two in refinement. The 2000J isn't getting blown away by the AKG, but there is a distinct and audible difference in the two in refinement. Will tips change this to make them more even or switch the king? I don't know, but it's possible as the 2000J are that darn good. I kind of doubt it though (and again, I'm using the same tips on both).

 - james444 was right in stating that the 2000J is slightly less 3-Dish than the K30003. Does that mean that the 2000J isn't 3-Dish? Heck no! It's about as 3-Dish as many other IEMs I've heard costing more or less. It's a good balance. 

 - So the K3003 sounds more like an old expensive vintage tube hi-fi stereo system to my ears, whereas the 2000J sounds like the latest expensive new technology coming out of Asia. Both are fantastic in its own right, but different. 

 - The K3003 has an edge in the fullness and natural sound of vocals over the 2000J. Again, that's no slight against the 2000J, but K3003 slays in that department. Yet, I like the crispness and attack of the horns and guitar better in the Dunu. And again, the bass is just slaying me! It's not really a basshead bass, it's beautiful HD bass than can get as low as the song requires.


 So for the money, yes, the Dunu DN-2000J is clearly the better deal, especially if you want to get oh so close in knowing what the K3003 sounds likes (sound signatures are different though). This is the only hybrid I've heard that comes close to the grand sound of the K30003. Now, I still think the Sony H3 is a great hybrid, but it sound nothing like the 2000J or the K3003.

 And before anyone asks, no, neither beat the Angie to my ears. But both are TOTL. (I bought both the K3003 and the DN-2000J with my own money, before someone accuses me of having more of a bias toward one than the other. I love them both, and I don't hear them as being the same. I think james444 stated something similar. From what I remember of his impressions, he was pretty much spot-on in the way I hear the two).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thanks for your extensive 2000J impressions Ericp10!  clearly you were impressed with the 2000J and will enjoy listening to them
 when your not TOTLY AKG 30003 ing.   I like my Titans a lot, but they aren't TOTL level performance for sure. I think
 the new CTC store still has the 2000J for 299.00$.usd.   I'm sticking put with what i have for right now due to financial constraints,
 bit the 2000J do sound like a sound investment (pun intended).  Let us know when you have more impressions Eric!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks for the impressions, EricP10! Can see you really like the Dunu (and the AKG, of course). I'm tapped out, would be really tempted on either or both of these, got the HE-1000, waiting for my acs Encore ciems to come back from the shop, other indulgences, have to exercise some self control (foreign as that concept may be...)



twister6 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I try to avoid the user reviews, just don't generally know who they are (not that everyone at Head Fi, including myself, is always reliable, but, never mind...)
> ...




So, neighbor, why don't you shoot me a PM one day, can stop by and take a listen, see what you think with minimal investment of money, time or effort! Would be nice if NJ had some sort of meet, had to shlep out to deepest Long Island for the 2014 meet, couldn't make the 2015 meet out there, don't know of any nearer ones happening, but must be some folks who'd be interested. 
I'm going to drop the Beta Business (there's no business, like Beta Business...sorry, have to break out into song every once in a while...), I like them, more with an amp then without, very good at isolating. Don't really feel I need to convince anyone, though (find it interesting that people are willing to "take one for the team" on Chinese iems they've never heard of, sometimes to the tune of $100 or more, but so much flack about trying a $40 Westone!) As I said, not a particularly great way to audition for sound, but for mowing lawn, they isolate really well. And, I think they sound good. Won't be posting on this any more.


----------



## vwinter

ericp10 said:


> Well, I'm in my office comparing the 2000J to the K3003. First, let me say, "Wow, wow, wow!!!!" Dunu hit a home run with these gems! I've heard my share of Dunu products, and this is by far the best earphone they've ever produced. They took their time and tuned the hell out of this IEM, along with the technology of the combined liquid polymer titanium dynamic driver. A winning combination indeed!
> 
> But I know what you want to know, does it compete with the K3003? These are initial impressions without any good burn-in on the Dunu (which you know I believe in). The answer is yes and no. Let's go with the good news:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the impressions as I'm looking at the 2000j a bit.

I've only head the k3003 on audition so don't have the benefit of direct conparison or current impression.

From my feeble memory though, oddly enough, the last thing I would speak about the K3003 would be their fullness or 3D-ish-ness. That's exactly how I would describe the Heaven VII I just had the pleasure of auditioning though. And in that sense, from my own perspective, gives me pause on the 2000j. And that's a shame because the k3003 really is fantastic and makes it hard for me to consider any TWFK less refined, since I'm not entirely a TWFK fan.

Regardless, another set of impressions indicating that this relative budget wonder can play on the same team as the k3003 is a win for audio lovers everywhere.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good stuff ericp.. You got some experimenting to do. I remember putting on the bass rings at first as I thought the bass was a bit lighter compared to the rest of the sound. Get around 50 hours of burn in time and you will need to take out the bass ring to hear that balance in full glory. More fuller definition in the bass. I read reports after 100 hours or so the treble softens a bit. I think Danny got his close to that if not longer. 
  
 I would recommend not using the bass rings it sounds a bit closed in with the bass rings. Once you get used to hearing the DN2KJ without the bass rings the sound is more spacious. Try this especially after the 50 hours of burn. I can see how the bass rings would come in handy for outdoor use however.
  
 Mine will be on 75ish hours of straight burn in. I noticed the treble actually gets a touch brighter and then smooths out. I did some tip rolling as well and I am currently using the stock JVC tips. Not the spiral dots but stock tips from your FX1X, FXT earphones with wide bores using red spacers. Cant get enough of these earphones.


----------



## anticute

twister6 said:


> Every time you mention Betas and lack of reviews, I start typing to my contact at Westone, then do a reality check with everything i have in queue waiting to be reviewed, and delete the email lol!!!  Also, doesn't help that every day when I drive home from Murray Hill, cutting through *Westfield* to get to Parkway, and getting stuck in a traffic at the bottom of E. Broad Street (in front of that Rialto movie theater), a thought gets triggered again that I should request that review sample lol!!!  Like a mind control going through your hometown


 
 Give in to that feeling, if nothing else you can quickly decide they're not worth the time so I can stop looking all over for a decently written review


----------



## drbluenewmexico

anticute said:


> Give in to that feeling, if nothing else you can quickly decide they're not worth the time so I can stop looking all over for a decently written review


 

 +1


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
> *I actually don't want to sell anyone on these, don't want to feel responsible if you buy them and hate them,* but I've been enjoying then. My headphone rotation right now: HE-1000 most of the time, with Zen and Beta splitting duty when HEK not appropriate.


 
  
 What? Too late! I just bought 10 pairs based on your recommendation. They better be great!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
> ...




Maybe you could sell them at a profit!


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> Oops, missed that, was at a show (w in a week, fun, Jim Kweskin Jug Band), got home late, searched for the one I found earlier, couldn't find it but turned up the PC Msg one and skimmed it. My bad. Down to only one review out there.
> I actually don't want to sell anyone on these, don't want to feel responsible if you buy them and hate them, but I've been enjoying then. My headphone rotation right now: HE-1000 most of the time, with Zen and Beta splitting duty when HEK not appropriate.


 
  
 You're loving the zen as well? It gets about 80 percent of my listening time now, they are fantastic 
  
 Edit: I heard they sound awesome balanced out of the pono player. I think they sell balanced versions separately (the zen that is)


----------



## twister6

Alright, alright, should have Beta sometime next week, will let you know how it sounds


----------



## doctorjazz

The Zen is great imo, once you get the hang of using a fakakta ear bud. Till me a while, but now I often find it a relief NOT sticking something in my ear canal. And, you can get it balanced for Pono, or send it back to reterminate (but they'll take a long time to come back).


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> The Zen is great imo, once you get the hang of using a fakakta ear bud. Till me a while, but now I often find it a relief NOT sticking something in my ear canal. And, you can get it balanced for Pono, or send it back to reterminate (but they'll take a long time to come back).


 
  
 A lot of people are raving about using these: http://earhoox.com/ with Zens.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> The Zen is great imo, once you get the hang of using a fakakta ear bud. Till me a while, but now I often find it a relief NOT sticking something in my ear canal. And, you can get it balanced for Pono, or send it back to reterminate (but they'll take a long time to come back).




+1.. really enjoying a bit of airflow. And my buddy could reterminate them ala balanced, but i won't bother until I get a player that does balanced. I wonder what player that should be lol. 

I kinda wish I wasn't enjoying the zens so much though, as it's taking away from the lust of the chase!

twister6, yes, those earhooks look good and must be tried!


----------



## doctorjazz

Think I'll give them a try as well...listening to the HE-1000, through Norne balanced cables going into the Pono in balanced mode...nice (i understand Fryes has the $239 price again today, not much left to today, though). ALL Time Low, Somewhere In Neverland great through this combo, but almost bedtime. Let's see, Zen or Westone, tough call...
(maybe just one more, Beck's Heat is a Drum, maybe Hotel California then, should go to sleep...)


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Think I'll give them a try as well...listening to the HE-1000, through Norne balanced cables going into the Pono in balanced mode...nice (i understand Fryes has the $239 price again today, not much left to today, though). ALL Time Low, Somewhere In Neverland great through this combo, but almost bedtime. Let's see, Zen or Westone, tough call...
> (maybe just one more, Beck's Heat is a Drum, maybe Hotel California then, should go to sleep...)




If only it was $239 at Frye's.ca ....


----------



## DannyBai

Pono is definitely worth it, especially balanced


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Pono is definitely worth it, especially balanced




Danny endorsing the pono. Great. That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have been using Pono balanced with Norne cable out of Pono, very nice (haven't compared yet to the higher prices spread in amps, but balanced Pono has what it takes).
(Wayne torture of the day...)


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Danny endorsing the pono. Great. That's all I needed to hear.




What are you enjoying these days Wayne?


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> thanks for your extensive 2000J impressions Ericp10!  clearly you were impressed with the 2000J and will enjoy listening to them
> when your not TOTLY AKG 30003 ing.   I like my Titans a lot, but they aren't TOTL level performance for sure. I think
> the new CTC store still has the 2000J for 299.00$.usd.   I'm sticking put with what i have for right now due to financial constraints,
> bit the 2000J do sound like a sound investment (pun intended).  Let us know when you have more impressions Eric!


 
  


vwinter said:


> Thanks for the impressions as I'm looking at the 2000j a bit.
> 
> I've only head the k3003 on audition so don't have the benefit of direct conparison or current impression.
> 
> ...


 
  


dsnuts said:


> Good stuff ericp.. You got some experimenting to do. I remember putting on the bass rings at first as I thought the bass was a bit lighter compared to the rest of the sound. Get around 50 hours of burn in time and you will need to take out the bass ring to hear that balance in full glory. More fuller definition in the bass. I read reports after 100 hours or so the treble softens a bit. I think Danny got his close to that if not longer.
> 
> I would recommend not using the bass rings it sounds a bit closed in with the bass rings. Once you get used to hearing the DN2KJ without the bass rings the sound is more spacious. Try this especially after the 50 hours of burn. I can see how the bass rings would come in handy for outdoor use however.
> 
> Mine will be on 75ish hours of straight burn in. I noticed the treble actually gets a touch brighter and then smooths out. I did some tip rolling as well and I am currently using the stock JVC tips. Not the spiral dots but stock tips from your FX1X, FXT earphones with wide bores using red spacers. Cant get enough of these earphones.


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Thanks for the impressions, EricP10! Can see you really like the Dunu (and the AKG, of course). I'm tapped out, would be really tempted on either or both of these, got the HE-1000, waiting for my acs Encore ciems to come back from the shop, other indulgences, have to exercise some self control (foreign as that concept may be...)
> So, neighbor, why don't you shoot me a PM one day, can stop by and take a listen, see what you think with minimal investment of money, time or effort! Would be nice if NJ had some sort of meet, had to shlep out to deepest Long Island for the 2014 meet, couldn't make the 2015 meet out there, don't know of any nearer ones happening, but must be some folks who'd be interested.
> I'm going to drop the Beta Business (there's no business, like Beta Business...sorry, have to break out into song every once in a while...), I like them, more with an amp then without, very good at isolating. Don't really feel I need to convince anyone, though (find it interesting that people are willing to "take one for the team" on Chinese iems they've never heard of, sometimes to the tune of $100 or more, but so much flack about trying a $40 Westone!) As I said, not a particularly great way to audition for sound, but for mowing lawn, they isolate really well. And, I think they sound good. Won't be posting on this any more.


 
  
  
  
 Thanks fellas. Still breaking these babies in. I've settled on the grey stock tips (which I don't know if Dsnuts and DannyBai know this, but those silicone tips have foam glued underneath them to make a Dunu hybrid tip. I'm using the blue space ring. This has cut the highs down for me some with a more balanced sound across the sound spectrum.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Thanks fellas. Still breaking these babies in. I've settled on the grey stock tips (which I don't know if Dsnuts and DannyBai know this, but those silicone tips have foam glued underneath them to make a Dunu hybrid tip. I'm using the blue space ring. This has cut the highs down for me some with a more balanced sound across the sound spectrum.


 
  
 How comfortable are they for daily use? Like at the library or commuting. Or do you find it best for indoor listening? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Thanks fellas. Still breaking these babies in. I've settled on the grey stock tips (which I don't know if Dsnuts and DannyBai know this, but those silicone tips have foam glued underneath them to make a Dunu hybrid tip. I'm using the blue space ring. This has cut the highs down for me some with a more balanced sound across the sound spectrum.


 
  
 I am trying out this combo.  I had no idea there was foams underneath the grey tips. So while I have been trying out my box o tips. It was the stock tips that end up sounding the best on the earphones.

 So today I am getting very close to the 100 hours of burn in and I don't know if it is these tips I am using or the burn in but treble sounds great on my DX90 where previously I was not thinking the DX90 was a good match with the DN2KJ. 


redjohn456 said:


> How comfortable are they for daily use? Like at the library or commuting. Or do you find it best for indoor listening? Thanks in advance


 
  
 These isolate pretty good actually. I was using them watering my lawn today. Works great outdoors. Couldn't hear the wife calling out to me. Lol.


----------



## DannyBai

I had no idea those tips had foam.


----------



## ericp10

redjohn456 said:


> How comfortable are they for daily use? Like at the library or commuting. Or do you find it best for indoor listening? Thanks in advance


 
  
  
 What Dsnuts stated!


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> I am trying out this combo.  I had no idea there was foams underneath the grey tips. So while I have been trying out my box o tips. It was the stock tips that end up sounding the best on the earphones.
> 
> So today I am getting very close to the 100 hours of burn in and I don't know if it is these tips I am using or the burn in but treble sounds great on my DX90 where previously I was not thinking the DX90 was a good match with the DN2KJ.
> 
> These isolate pretty good actually. I was using them watering my lawn today. Works great outdoors. Couldn't hear the wife calling out to me. Lol.


 
  


dannybai said:


> I had no idea those tips had foam.


 
  
  
 You guys are suppose to investigate these things before me! lol


----------



## Dsnuts

It is out of habit. I reach for my box of tips right away. Dunu threw in so much design and detail for the whole package I should have known their own tips was the best suited for the sound. I am guilty of reaching out for other tips first. Should have tried the included tips first. Tried complys. It kinda neuters the sound a bit. Don't like how it sounds.
  
 These grey tips sound the best thus far listening out of my DX90.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> It is out of habit. I reach for my box of tips right away. Dunu threw in so much design and detail for the whole package I should have known their own tips was the best suited for the sound. I am guilty of reaching out for other tips first. Should have tried the included tips first. Tried complys. It kinda neuters the sound a bit. Don't like how it sounds.
> 
> These grey tips sound the best thus far listening out of my DX90.


----------



## lalala6

Sorry to spring this up among all the DUNU talk, I've recently been looking into the CKR7 iem by Audio Technica. I realized these have been overshadowed by the CKR9/10 ever since release and there is almost no talk of the 7's on Head-fi at all, not even an impression. So I checked what few Amazon reviews there are of CKR7, and this line caught my attention:


> "Overall the sound reminds me a lot of the ckm500, but higher-grade in every aspect, especially the bottom-end."


 
 If that's true, consider my interest piqued because I was a big fan of the CKM500s and still have fond memories of it. Perhaps this CKR7 could do what the CKR5 couldn't: to be a true upgrade to the CKM500 sound. In any case, I'm gonna grab the CKR7LTDs before they run out, and will post some impressions if the sound is favorable. Hopefully it will be a real undiscovered gem. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on them. I don't think there is a single write up or impression of the LTD version. Could be an interesting iem.


----------



## SWLIU

Just received BETTE 10mm 1+1 hybrid in Bay Area. It took 10 days to arrive from China. There is no box to "unbox", just a round case with earphones and a few pairs of eartips. Initial impression: high is a bit piercing and bass is there but not pronounced, even with my own Comply foam tips. Will start burn-in now.


----------



## Tom22

Just wanted to update you guys on my initial thoughts on the Alpha & Delta Ad01, Lendmeurears first stab at the in ear market!
  
 follow my thread here for the latest updates!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/773957/alpha-delta-ad01-lend-me-ur-ears-first-iem#post_11748710
  
 Here is my first impression video!


----------



## lalala6

dsnuts said:


> Look forward to your take on them. I don't think there is a single write up or impression of the LTD version. Could be an interesting iem.



Thanks dsnuts! Could be an interesting iem indeed, if AT worked some of the magic of the 9LTDs into the 7LTDs. I should be getting it by the end of this week, brief initial impressions to follow.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lalala6 said:


> Thanks dsnuts! Could be an interesting iem indeed, if AT worked some of the magic of the 9LTDs into the 7LTDs. I should be getting it by the end of this week, brief initial impressions to follow.


 

 Looking forward also to your impressions lilac.  the LTD9s are supposed to sound like a synthesis of the 9s and 10s, but are
 still expensive and hard to come by.  the 7LTDS could be an interesting species!!!  Enjoy your listening adventures!!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

swliu said:


> Just received BETTE 10mm 1+1 hybrid in Bay Area. It took 10 days to arrive from China. There is no box to "unbox", just a round case with earphones and a few pairs of eartips. Initial impression: high is a bit piercing and bass is there but not pronounced, even with my own Comply foam tips. Will start burn-in now.




My pair is being delivered today as well. Can't wait to test them out!

Which ones did you get? I got the dark wood versions.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01147L28Q/

..


----------



## SWLIU

bloodypenguin said:


> My pair is being delivered today as well. Can't wait to test them out!
> 
> Which ones did you get? I got the dark wood versions.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01147L28Q/
> ...


 
 I got the Blue and Black one (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010FJ0Y4W). After I EQ'ed down the treble a bit, I started to enjoy it more and more. Very impressed with the details and clarity. Wish the burn-in can settle down the treble and your wood version will not have the slightly harsh highs.


----------



## jant71

Got in a pair of these today...

  
 Nice that they come with a set of the spiral dots. With but not on cause it good to have them but is a bad choice for the FXT200 SQ. Fine to tame the treble and bass of the woody phones but these are all ready more towards an E80 signature so they smooth the treble and soften the bass too much. Same as the E80 stock tips and the spiral dots won't touch the FXT again Now some of the impressions from the FXT thread make sense. Certainly are quick for a dual dynamic even out of the box(once you change the tips). These are quick on both ends decay-wise and the mids seem to have the most thickness and are forward a bit. So far, it's early, if you love speed, separation, a vocals focus, and guitars this may be your thing!!
  
 Oh, and props to ebay seller trickstar inc nippon for $2.10 extra gives EMS and they were shipped out Tuesday after the Monday Marine day holiday and got to me in NY today, well packed in a nice box


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Got in a pair of these today...
> 
> 
> Nice that they come with a set of the spiral dots. With but not on cause it good to have them but is a bad choice for the FXT200 SQ. Fine to tame the treble and bass of the woody phones but these are all ready more towards an E80 signature so they smooth the treble and soften the bass too much. Same as the E80 stock tips and the spiral dots won't touch the FXT again Now some of the impressions from the FXT thread make sense. Certainly are quick for a dual dynamic even out of the box(once you change the tips). These are quick on both ends decay-wise and the mids seem to have the most thickness and are forward a bit. So far, it's early, if you love speed, separation, a vocals focus, and guitars this may be your thing!!
> ...


 

 Finally some impressions on these guys.  Never bit but came close a few times.  Now I just might.  Maybe try out the 100.


----------



## bixby

dannybai said:


> Finally some impressions on these guys.  Never bit but came close a few times.  Now I just might.  Maybe try out the 100.


 
 The ha-fxt100s are also quite nice.  Nice upward step from my vsd1s and very comfy.  More impressions either here or on my blog in the future.  Much better sounding to my ears than the RHA 750s, Tenore, and AT-IM50s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Must resist.


----------



## DannyBai

bixby said:


> The ha-fxt100s are also quite nice.  Nice upward step from my vsd1s and very comfy.  More impressions either here or on my blog in the future.  Much better sounding to my ears than the RHA 750s, Tenore, and AT-IM50s.


Thanks for that. I'll look into them.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Must resist.




Ahh, DS, just give in and save all the agida, you're going to sooner or later...


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope cant do it. Actually I find myself looking at Amazon Japan. Why is this. Any word if the LTD version sounds the same?


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> Got in a pair of these today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a lover of metal this is very hard to resist. Must.... Resist!


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> Nope cant do it. Actually I find myself looking at Amazon Japan. Why is this. Any word if the LTD version sounds the same?


 

 FXT200, FWIR, has the stiffer more microphonic cable and that braided cable is trying to separate the channels and give an airier sound. Sounds like they are the bassiest and the mids are a bit different. Read more than once that a person might want to try them first if they can. FXT200 is the safer choice. both 200's have silver plated cables and triple magnets and whatever they upgrade from the 100. 200/200LTD are closer in SQ level but the 100 and 200 sound more alike in signature.
  
 Early on but the FXT200 sound something like an E80 combine with an Aurisonics Rockets. A bit more Rockets than SM and easier to drive and a bit quicker than the other two. To give a general idea.
  
 BTW, from my research and help from bixby, I pretty much got exactly what I expected. I even mention in Jokers multi-thread that the Spiral Dots would best be removed most likely. Quite happy them so far!


----------



## lalala6

Welp, the CKR7LTD is out of stock at my local audio shop... I'm gonna have to order it online then, but it might be a while before I have it in my hands.

I did get to try the regular CKR7 though... Too short to say anything much, but there is definitely a semblance to the CKM500.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I'm beginning to believe the JVC spiral dots are one of the most horrible tips on the market? I replaced the spiral dots with the white T1e tips, and the sound elevated to a whole new level on the E80. Whole new level.


----------



## jant71

I think they serve their purpose, the spiral dots. They share similar traits with the E80 stock tips. Same flat black softer type tip. Replacing them with a firmer, bit more glossy/sealed silicone tip brought instant bass focus and punch and more treble to both the E80 and now the FXT200. JVC's own tips from other models have a bit more firmness and shine to them and they add to a V sig. They don't absorb the treble as much nor soften the bass punch.
  
 I am going to try the spiral dots on the Sport2 which has such a bright lean that those dots may help absorb. Or I can just keep using the Ostry filter tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Actually just did and the large spiral dots seal in as much bass as I have heard out of the Sport2 which is good and the treble is not as dominant as with other tips but not as reduced as the OS tips can of course. Spiral dots are still a useful addition to the fit kit for me.
  
  
 BTW, some pics of the FXT, http://www.head-fi.org/t/739418/jvc-ha-fxt100-ha-fxt200-ha-fxt200-ltd-hi-speed/105#post_11787016


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> Nope cant do it. Actually I find myself looking at Amazon Japan. Why is this. Any word if the LTD version sounds the same?


 
 The LTD version sounds exactly the same. The drivers are not different with the ckr7ltd, only the ckr9ltd sounds different than the ckr9 and ckr10s.
  
  
 It's been posted in japanese electronic sites, where the news about the ckr7ltd using the same driver as the ckr7s were cited.


----------



## twister6

angelofmercy said:


> I'm beginning to believe the JVC spiral dots are one of the most horrible tips on the market? I replaced the spiral dots with the white T1e tips, and the sound elevated to a whole new level on the E80. Whole new level.


 
  
 a rather bold statement to make based on experience with one pair of IEMs where it didn't sound as good?  Wide bore tip opening of spirals was probably not your cup of tea for use with E80s...


----------



## RedJohn456

angelofmercy said:


> I'm beginning to believe the JVC spiral dots are one of the most horrible tips on the market? I replaced the spiral dots with the white T1e tips, and the sound elevated to a whole new level on the E80. Whole new level.


 

 Eh :/  I would say they are one of the top 2 along with spiral dots...  Maybe you didn't get a pair that seals well. Did u try other sizes?


----------



## CoiL

Revive tip-rolling thread and spare thread turning offtopic?
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread


----------



## Selenium

This looks just like that Bette earphone jekostas reviewed: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32219945018.html



Not hybrids though. Also I feel like I'm really late on this one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

selenium said:


> This looks just like that Bette earphone jekostas reviewed: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32219945018.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not hybrids though. Also I feel like I'm really late on this one.




You are a bit late this time. Those are one of KZs older models


----------



## Strumento

Does anyone has more info on what this HDBA tweeter from Aurisonics is?

"ABOUT OUR HYBRID-DYNAMIC TUNED BALANCED ARMATURE (HDBA) TWEETER:

The HDBA tweeter was designed from the ground up for specific application in our patented Hybrid Dynamic driver configuration. Our HDBA tweeter incorporates a new reed design along with other tuning enhancements to make it complement our dynamic drivers perfectly. The HDBA driver is exclusive to Aurisonics Inc."


----------



## AngelOfMercy

twister6 said:


> a rather bold statement to make based on experience with one pair of IEMs where it didn't sound as good?  Wide bore tip opening of spirals was probably not your cup of tea for use with E80s...




I've tried the spiral dots with a whole host of IEM, and I'm just not a fan. I don't like how the treble is tamed so much. I prefer the UE TF10 tips or the T1e tips at this moment. As for size, I get a great seal with the L size tip. Tight seal. I just don't like the dark sound they produce.


----------



## Francisk

angelofmercy said:


> I've tried the spiral dots with a whole host of IEM, and I'm just not a fan. I don't like how the treble is tamed so much. I prefer the UE TF10 tips or the T1e tips at this moment. As for size, I get a great seal with the L size tip. Tight seal. I just don't like the dark sound they produce.


 
 The JVC Spiral Dot tips do not tame the treble. You must have inserted them deep into the ears where everything sounds mid accentuated. These tips are meant for shallow insertion, not deep insertion. These tips are wide bore and will not tame the treble, in fact it passes through all the treble that your IEM can deliver. Try a shallow fit and see if it helps.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> a rather bold statement to make based on experience with one pair of IEMs where it didn't sound as good?  Wide bore tip opening of spirals was probably not your cup of tea for use with E80s...


 
  
 I agree. The spiral dot tips work amazingly well with a bunch of my iems to the point where I believe they are some of the best tips on the market


----------



## Hisoundfi

waynes world said:


> I agree. The spiral dot tips work amazingly well with a bunch of my iems to the point where I believe they are some of the best tips on the market


 
 IMHO Spiral Dots are the best tips you can use for the Havi B3 Pro 1.


----------



## anticute

There, now we've had a whole page of talk about the spiral dots. Surprisingly, some like them and some don't. Now can we get back on topic?


----------



## waynes world

anticute said:


> There, now we've had a whole page of talk about the spiral dots. Surprisingly, some like them and some don't. Now can we get back on topic? :rolleyes:




Sure. How do you like the spiral dot tips? Which size do you like? I prefer the medium-large size, even though I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> There, now we've had a whole page of talk about the spiral dots. Surprisingly, some like them and some don't. Now can we get back on topic? :rolleyes:




Eh, what exactly is the topic


----------



## CoiL

anticute said:


> There, now we've had a whole page of talk about the spiral dots. Surprisingly, some like them and some don't. Now can we get back on topic?


 


coil said:


> Revive tip-rolling thread and spare thread turning offtopic?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread


----------



## AngelOfMercy

francisk said:


> The JVC Spiral Dot tips do not tame the treble. You must have inserted them deep into the ears where everything sounds mid accentuated. These tips are meant for shallow insertion, not deep insertion. These tips are wide bore and will not tame the treble, in fact it passes through all the treble that your IEM can deliver. Try a shallow fit and see if it helps.




They tame the highs. I'm not the only one who's made this claim. I can't claim exclusivity, and I'm sure a search of spiral dots will uncover this same phenomena with other ears. Just saying.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

The topic is all this love for Flare Audio, which I had the kickstarter on save for awhile, and still didn't pull the trigger, and now I'm regretting it due to this very positive wave coming from those who did jump on the deal. Someone needs to do an affordable Ditta clone on kickstarter?


----------



## mochill

^^^^


----------



## FlacFan

I think the topic was "Cheapo IEM's but better than a lot of high priced IEM's" no?
  
 So here it goes:
  
 I ordered
 Philips SHE3590
 Philips SHE3580
 JVC HA-FX40
 Soundmagic E10
 JVC HA-FXT90 --> they will arrive tomorrow
  
 My unscientific testing was done with flat EQ and without any sound enhancing gimmicks whatsoever.
  
 The two Philips sound identical to me and as mentioned before for around 10 bucks, incredible. Astonishing. They are, however, not identical. The 3580 have round nozzles and the 3590 nozzles are elliptical.
  
 The E10 are a disappointment. Congested, dull. The left screen is not installed properly. Those will go back for sure.
  
 The JVC is my current fav of the bunch. Airy, good sound stage. Treble needs to be toned down just a bit. Even better with Comply tips.
  
 My gear: ibasso DX50, Creative E5, deliberated and modded Grado SR60, AKG 553, Superlux HD668B.
  
 So there you have it.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

If your a fan of the FX40. Should look up the Dunu Titan 1s next. Would be a nice upgrade to the JVCs. Now that I think about it both these phones have a lot in common sound sig wise.
  
 Its been a while since I heard my old FX40s. Gonna have to compare it to the titan 1s.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> If your a fan of the FX40. Should look up the Dunu Titan 1s next. Would be a nice upgrade to the JVCs. Now that I think about it both these phones have a lot in common sound sig wise.
> 
> Its been a while since I heard my old FX40s. Gonna have to compare it to the titan 1s.




Couldn't agree more. FX40s seem a bit more emphasized in treble and bass, but general sig is indeed quite similar


----------



## AngelOfMercy

FX40 needs a minimum of 10,000 hours of burn in to tame those highs


----------



## thatBeatsguy

angelofmercy said:


> FX40 needs a minimum of 10,000 hours of burn in to tame those highs



Please be joking, because I'm literally laughing my socks off here.


----------



## Hisoundfi

angelofmercy said:


> FX40 needs a minimum of 10,000 hours of burn in to tame those highs


Don't forget you have to bake them in the sun for an entire summer also. And you have to stand over them while rubbing your stomach and patting your head while singing "rubber baby buggy bumpers" ten times fast just before you say goodnight to them and tuck them in. Then the treble will be tamed.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

I was spoofing mochill, but really, no matter of burn in time will tame the harshness of those FX40 highs. The carbon diaphragms are just too rigid, and the tech kinda faded away pretty fast, which tells you how that went? I think carbon got replaced with titanium, which showed a bit more flexibility after burn in than Carbon nanotubes.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Im really bummed that carbon nanotubes didn't take off. I loved the sound of every pair of headphones that utilized the material. The S500 is still the greatest headphone for the price hands down. Every once in a while I listen to it and compare to all my more expensive cans and it really makes me think...


----------



## dweaver

doctorjazz said:


> Interesting, at least on Head Fi, don't seer reviews of the Beta. The Alpha has some threads, and seems to have mixed reviews , with some really hating them. Found one...headphonescanada.com had a favorable review (couldn't copy the address on my phone). I don't think these will have you tossing out your Layla (though I haven't heard those). But, I like then, worked well for mowing the lawn (and not many do), AND they're $40-50 right now. I liked how they sound, as I noted, and found them comfortable. I'd be curious to read some other impressions.


 
   


bixby said:


> You are correct alpha and beta two different iems in same series, I just chimed in to give some perspective. My guess and only a guess is that they may be similar and for me I can find a few iems at $50 that I would put ahead of the alpha. To me if the beta is cheaper and not quite refined then perhaps I would not consider it.
> 
> But the big thing is I have not heard it and should probably shut up and let someone buy it and find out for themselves if they Like it


 

  
 As I mentioned briefly I bought a pair of these on a whim. I just got home from the first part of my vacation and they were waiting for me when I arrived. I also have owned and sent back the original Alpha model by Westone. THE BETA IS DEFINITELY NOT THE SAME BEAST... Where the Alpha was all Bass and had subdued treble the Beta is much more balanced with decent mids and much better treble in comparison. While I don't think they are worth their MSRP I do think the Beta at the ebay price being sold are damn good for the price. For anyone looking for a good bang for the buck IEM with a pretty decent balanced signature the BETA will be a good option.
  
 Some tings to note though. My pair does not work with my LG G3 so you might have varying success with Android phones. I also found these have similar noise qualities of the Alpha in regards to the cable. For me the biggest challenge in this area is the footfall noise which is pretty high. Lucky for me I have some after market cables I can play with to hopefully remove both the LG G3 compatibility and footfall issue.
  
 But I have to be honest and say I am enjoying the Fujisan by Telos Acoustics more than the Beta. It has a richer sound with more bass and treble as compared to the Beta. But that is my cup of tea sonically speaking. In the end go Beta if you don't want a larger bass presence and Fujisan if you do.


----------



## doctorjazz

Certainly can't compare, haven't heard the Fujisan, but I find the bass on the Beta to be good, not deficient, certainly this is a personal taste thing. And I don't love the cable either, but it wasn't too objectionable (and is removable, which, if you believe inn such things, could also change/better the sound (I have some spare W40 cables around somewhere, could try this if I get the time). But, hey, they're $40-50! It's the price cut off around here $15 these days?
Anyway, should get my acs Encores back in the next day or 2...have spent more time in the shop than in my house/ears! Hopefully, all is well with them, and I should be a fairly happy camper for a bit...


----------



## Selenium

Got the dual BA Earmax in.


----------



## satansmutt

selenium said:


> Got the dual BA Earmax in.





>





> Get them in your ears and tell us how they sound. Stop teasing us all, I want to know if I wasted my money or not


----------



## twister6

selenium said:


> Got the dual BA Earmax in.




Make sure to remove all the Earwax before you use the Earmax


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey Selenium make sure to report back on the earwax dual BAs. I was tempted but held of till now. Usually dual BA send pretty impressive and at the earwax price it might be one of the better deals of the year.


----------



## Selenium

These things _may as well_ be jammed up with earwax. Some sloppy resonances and poor note definition, a peaky/shouty and veiled midrange. Instrument separation stinks. Throw a song with a little more going on in it, at it, and it starts to turn into a clusterduck. Tonality is out of whack...I feel like I'm listening to music out of an old school answer machine. 

I'll burn them in some(even though they're BA) and see if they improve at all but I don't think these are even worth the $22 I paid for them. I don't like giving impressions this early on, but I doubt my opinion is gonna change much. They suck.


----------



## Hisoundfi

selenium said:


> These things _may as well_ be jammed up with earwax. Some sloppy resonances and poor note definition, a peaky/shouty and veiled midrange. Instrument separation stinks. Throw a song with a little more going on in it, at it, and it starts to turn into a clusterduck. Tonality is out of whack...I feel like I'm listening to music out of an old school answer machine.
> 
> I'll burn them in some(even though they're BA) and see if they improve at all but I don't think these are even worth the $22 I paid for them. I don't like giving impressions this early on, but I doubt my opinion is gonna change much. They suck.


Thanks for taking one for the team. 

I have $22 more to go towards something else. 

Savant maybe?


----------



## satansmutt

selenium said:


> These things _may as well_ be jammed up with earwax. Some sloppy resonances and poor note definition, a peaky/shouty and veiled midrange. Instrument separation stinks. Throw a song with a little more going on in it, at it, and it starts to turn into a clusterduck. Tonality is out of whack...I feel like I'm listening to music out of an old school answer machine.
> 
> I'll burn them in some(even though they're BA) and see if they improve at all but I don't think these are even worth the $22 I paid for them. I don't like giving impressions this early on, but I doubt my opinion is gonna change much. They suck.


 
  
 As bad as that oh poo! and double poo!  I am mildly irritated now. Teach me not to go off buying earphones that no one has reviewed yet


----------



## Selenium

Well, you tend to think of dual BAs as having a base sq that's at least decent. At least I did. Like they can just take them, put them in a housing, and have a decent sound. Put in some work and get something very good. Not the case here. 

I did just get the XBA-3s though(and XBA-1s and H1s), and those are nice.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

This is the issue with the TEAC Ze-1000. These are also a dual BA, like my Doppio and old UE700, and both the aforementioned dual BA crush the TEAC in sound, tuning, and just plain separation and soundstage. The TEAC sound like a decent pair of cheap dynamics, sans the bass impact (though bass wise they are one of the better BA phones).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

selenium said:


> Well, you tend to think of dual BAs as having a base sq that's at least decent. At least I did. Like they can just take them, put them in a housing, and have a decent sound. Put in some work and get something very good. Not the case here.
> 
> I did just get the XBA-3s though(and XBA-1s and H1s), and those are nice.


 

 The XBA-3s have always been one of my favorite Sony iems!  so smoooooth....... 
 newer iems have produced better bass and texture, but these remain a champion
 of smooth..... enjoy


----------



## doctorjazz

XBA-3 are really nice sounding, bit of a strange shape, but didn't have a problem with them.


----------



## dweaver

doctorjazz said:


> Certainly can't compare, haven't heard the Fujisan, but I find the bass on the Beta to be good, not deficient, certainly this is a personal taste thing. And I don't love the cable either, but it wasn't too objectionable (and is removable, which, if you believe inn such things, could also change/better the sound (I have some spare W40 cables around somewhere, could try this if I get the time). But, hey, they're $40-50! It's the price cut off around here $15 these days?
> Anyway, should get my acs Encores back in the next day or 2...have spent more time in the shop than in my house/ears! Hopefully, all is well with them, and I should be a fairly happy camper for a bit...



This thread seems to focus more on either lower priced IEMs or completely unknown products from smaller manufacturers aside from JVC and AT and the occasional splash from the odd other big name manufacturer, so Westone seems to be a bit of an odd man out. Couple this with a $200 IEM being severely discounted and I think many are not interested because they assume it is no good. But in this case they would be very wrong. The Beta is an excellent IEM that is actually worth more than this eBay price suggests. While I am not sure it is worth $200 I do think it is $150 IEM. Unfortunately Westone released the Alpha prior to the Beta and its negative reputation affected the Beta sales. But as I mentioned already the Beta addressed the Alpha shortcoming very well. In fact I would say the Beta is to the Alpha what the RHA T20 is to the RHA T10.


----------



## Selenium

drbluenewmexico said:


> The XBA-3s have always been one of my favorite Sony iems!  so smoooooth.......
> newer iems have produced better bass and texture, but these remain a champion
> of smooth..... enjoy







doctorjazz said:


> XBA-3 are really nice sounding, bit of a strange shape, but didn't have a problem with them.




I'm enjoying them a lot so far (without foam in the nozzles) and think the bass is actually pretty good. Last time I had a triple BA it was the TF10, thankfully these fit much better. Haven't listened to the H1 much other than to notice it's pretty bassy, will have to play with them some more. This is my second go-round with the XBA1; it runs circles around the Earwax with half the drivers!

Anyway, the XBA3 is a discovery to me! OK, moving on...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

selenium said:


> I'm enjoying them a lot so far (without foam in the nozzles) and think the bass is actually pretty good. Last time I had a triple BA it was the TF10, thankfully these fit much better. Haven't listened to the H1 much other than to notice it's pretty bassy, will have to play with them some more. This is my second go-round with the XBA1; it runs circles around the Earwax with half the drivers!
> 
> Anyway, the XBA3 is a discovery to me! OK, moving on...


 

 wondering if taking the foam out of the nozzles increased the bass?
 is that easy to do? thanks!  oldie but goody!


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team.
> 
> I have $22 more to go towards something else.
> 
> Savant maybe?


 

 x2. Somebody has to be the Guinea pig for us 
  
 Maybe adding impedance will help. My Ety adapter has made leaner and clearer many an armature phone and may improve the Earmax if Selenium has one such an adapter in the arsenal.


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for taking one for the team.
> ...



If you are talking about the Philips X2 I will have one soon.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, fixed that. Not the X2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Though I love my Philips SHQ5200 which perform wonderfully for it's purpose and I seem to be getting a few looks from people cause they are unique looking.


----------



## FlacFan

Adding to my post #29740 two pages back....
  
 The JVC HA-FXT90 arrived late last night. Really enjoying those.
  
 EQ not really needed. I prefer a V shape sound sig, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers.


----------



## Exesteils

How does the Beta stack up to some old favorites like the DuoZa. While they are completely different in construction, their current price is pretty close to each other.

Might be interested in an alternative if they are worthy of this thread's attention.


Hello again, everyone. Been awhile since I was here.


----------



## SWLIU

Have Bette 10mm hybrid (blue/black version) for 5 days. Did an AB test with DUNU Titan 1 and found they are quite similar sound quality wise. Bette needs tip-rolling to find the best seal. I end up using KZ foam tips that comes with ATE. Titan 1 has more punching bass, and Bette has slightly better mid.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

My review of the Bette 10MM Wood Hybrid is up:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/bette-10mm-1-1-hybrid-wood-black/reviews/13652
  
 Though no were as detailed as Jekostas review of the 8MM version, but I did my best.


----------



## mikaveli06

Gettin itchy for new purchase. If i could have a cross of asg2 or fx850 bass, rockets clarity and detail and mids, sparkle of fx850, 3d stage of sm3v2 where would i start looking? Big fan of hybrids.

Im thinking fidue a73? Dunu 2000J? Would love to stay under $250 or 1/2 that. Being driven from clip+ is a must, although scaling up with dx90 or fiio x2 is a plus.


----------



## mochill

Wai for the aurisonics harmony or get the VE Zen


----------



## mochill

or the VE duke


----------



## AngelOfMercy

VE are ear buds. Not sure he's asking for ear buds? Not sure there's anything like the FX850 in terms of timbre and sparkle. You're out of luck there. The A73 is not your choice for what you want. Maybe the DUNU 2000j? Anyone?


----------



## mochill

Didn't specify


----------



## doctorjazz

Zen is REALLY nice sounding, but NOTHING like the FX850...they're almost the anti-FX850 in some ways...


----------



## jant71

exesteils said:


> How does the Beta stack up to some old favorites like the DuoZa. While they are completely different in construction, their current price is pretty close to each other.
> 
> Might be interested in an alternative if they are worthy of this thread's attention.
> 
> ...


 

 We need a Beta tour


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Beta (Westone Beta, I assume you mean) and the Duoza, and some others in the general price range (less than $300, I'd guess fits the bill...), if I have a chance over the weekend I can compare and post some impressions...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I have the Beta (Westone Beta, I assume you mean) and the Duoza, and some others in the general price range (less than $300, I'd guess fits the bill...), if I have a chance over the weekend I can compare and post some impressions...


 

 yes, please do,compare the Betas and Duozas!  do you have the Doppios?
 that will be very informative!. thanks doctorjazz!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Doppios, I believe...I HAVE EVERYTHING!!!!!! (at least, seems that way sometimes). The too-many-headphone overturned, and I was buried under iem's, almost didn't get out alive!!!!! :atsmile:


----------



## twister6

Probably will have Beta write up sometime next week as well.  Keeping it on burn in for a few days now.  Very impressive build, nice cable (mmcx detachable!!!) that can be worn down and over ear, comes with all premium Westone foam and star tips, interesting heavy duty case.  Don't want to jump into sound analysis yet.  For $50 it's definitely a good value!


----------



## doctorjazz

twister6 said:


> Probably will have Beta write up sometime next week as well.  Keeping it on burn in for a few days now.  Very impressive build, nice cable (mmcx detachable!!!) that can be worn down and over ear, comes with all premium Westone foam and star tips, interesting heavy duty case.  Don't want to jump into sound analysis yet.  For $50 it's definitely a good value!




I know, I know, that's what I've been saying...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Not sure if this would really classify as a proper discovery, but I wanted to post it anyways.
  
 Last year, I found a pair of Sony XBA-2 at a local Factory Direct for 30 CAD. Given how damn much the things cost when they first came out, and to a lesser extent that I wanted to try out a BA, I had buy em. So I did. (Checked over at Amazon.ca and the lowest price there is 172.58 CAD 





).
  
 After I bought them I did what I normally do and hunted for reviews to see if I picked up something worthwhile. Most of the coverage I could find (which was next to nothing, XBA 1 and 3 got all the attention) was pretty lukewarm to poor. Hmm. They seemed like a nice product; good build, decent sound, great accessory kit. If I had bought them at full price I would have been disappointed, but for 30 bucks I was more or less stoked. I get where the reviews were coming from.
  
 For the last year I've just been using them out of my phone or PSVita. Well, yesterday I decided to amp them while I was running through my collection to see what took amping well. To my surprise, these things sound absolutely amazing amped!! Out of my phone they lack punch, are a bit grainy, and highs can be harsh.
  
 Amped is a completely different story. Soundstage opens up, they offer up some serious sub-bass rumble which I didn't think BAs were capable, and they're smooth as glass. No grain at all. No idea why it took me this long to try them amped, but damn am I glad I did.  They are good! If you can a pair of these dirt cheap and have an amp, get them. Totally worth the discovery.


----------



## Raddiqal11

Hey all! Seems like everyone is facing the same problem with these discovered earphones. NO CABLE CINCH. I've found a solution for this profound epidemic. 

This works with only earphones that have thin cables. Generally you should try. First off you'll need a pen ink refill with a large diameter, something like the Zebra Sarasa Clip Pen or Pilot G2 pen, and a cutting tool, preferably a knife. Please use an old refill as this process with render it almost useless. Cut the desired length off the bottom of the ink refill where there's no ink or goo. Then cut a slit along the ring making it an open ring. Squeeze the cables through the slit. This is the toughest part, you'll need a good amount of strength or a tool to pry open the gap. You'll end up with a very nice and professional looking cable cinch!! 

Hope this helps!! (pics on a KZ ED9)


----------



## B9Scrambler

raddiqal11 said:


> Hey all! Seems like everyone is facing the same problem with these discovered earphones. NO CABLE CINCH. I've found a solution for this profound epidemic.
> 
> This works with only earphones that have thin cables. Generally you should try. First off you'll need a pen ink refill with a large diameter, something like the Zebra Sarasa Clip Pen or Pilot G2 pen, and a cutting tool, preferably a knife. Please use an old refill as this process with render it almost useless. Cut the desired length off the bottom of the ink refill where there's no ink or goo. Then cut a slit along the ring making it an open ring. Squeeze the cables through the slit. This is the toughest part, you'll need a good amount of strength or a tool to pry open the gap. You'll end up with a very nice and professional looking cable cinch!!
> 
> Hope this helps!!




*slow clap*


----------



## vlenbo

exesteils said:


> How does the Beta stack up to some old favorites like the DuoZa. While they are completely different in construction, their current price is pretty close to each other.
> 
> Might be interested in an alternative if they are worthy of this thread's attention.
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome back, exe. 
  
 I wish I could answer your question, but I can say without a doubt that the new ath-r70x would be the perfect headphone for people who enjoy a smooth, warm, yet detailed signature.


----------



## doctorjazz

Mea culpa, didn't get to the comparison yet, have pulled out my old Westone W40, has trumped other listening (except for the HE-1000), will try to compare at some point, may have some time this weekend (excited, going to see Steely Dan and Elvis Costello tomorrow!!!!!)


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> *slow clap*




+1 

This also works fine :


----------



## AngelOfMercy

peter123 said:


> +1
> 
> This also works fine :




Are these your current favorite?


----------



## peter123

My review of the Final Audio Design Heaven VII is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/heaven-vii/reviews/13675


----------



## peter123

angelofmercy said:


> Are these your current favorite?


 
 I'm a man of many colors, but these are one of my favourites


----------



## Selenium

I actually just picked up a CKR9LTD myself. Given that pretty much every review I've seen has them ranked as one of the top universals, even competing with TOTL 1k phones, I figure a little more than $100 makes them a pretty good value even if I do have to wear them down. 

And I've liked every other AT phone I've ever had anyway.


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> I actually just picked up a CKR9LTD myself. Given that pretty much every review I've seen has them ranked as one of the top universals, even competing with TOTL 1k phones, I figure a little more than $100 makes them a pretty good value even if I do have to wear them down.
> 
> And I've liked every other AT phone I've ever had anyway.


 
 I'm listening to my pair right now, they're really good so hopefully you should be in for a thrill


----------



## doctorjazz

Great review, Peter123, good comparisons. As one who has a Heaven V, I'm really curious how they compare...hopefully someone on the tour will be able to compare. Thanks.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Great review, Peter123, good comparisons. As one who has a Heaven V, I'm really curious how they compare...hopefully someone on the tour will be able to compare. Thanks.




Thanks doc! Yeah, I'm curious about comparison to the rest of their line as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Wonder if it's still possible to get on the tour...seemed to be complete looking at the thread.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Wonder if it's still possible to get on the tour...seemed to be complete looking at the thread.




I'd ask if I were you, what's the worse that could happen......


----------



## doctorjazz

The worst MAY be, I get on the tour, and I'm behind another owed review...


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> The worst MAY be, I get on the tour, and I'm behind another owed review...




Lol! True but I think it might be worth it.


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


> I actually just picked up a CKR9LTD myself. Given that pretty much every review I've seen has them ranked as one of the top universals, even competing with TOTL 1k phones, I figure a little more than $100 makes them a pretty good value even if I do have to wear them down.
> 
> And I've liked every other AT phone I've ever had anyway.


 

 wow thats a really killer price, where did u manage to get that?


----------



## jant71

But why exactly. I know I wouldn't sell a new, perfect LTD edition of a popular and good performer for less than half the normal price unless there was a reason. Maybe a shipping container got "lost" somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








...OOOOPS!
  





...Look what we found!!!
  
 Selenium is the tester  Good luck, may the force be with you!


----------



## Hisoundfi

VE Zen review. Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/13680


----------



## drbluenewmexico

selenium said:


> I actually just picked up a CKR9LTD myself. Given that pretty much every review I've seen has them ranked as one of the top universals, even competing with TOTL 1k phones, I figure a little more than $100 makes them a pretty good value even if I do have to wear them down.
> 
> And I've liked every other AT phone I've ever had anyway.


 

 you got a CKR9LTD for a little more than $100? it wasn't a CKR7LTD????


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> The worst MAY be, I get on the tour, and I'm behind another owed review...


 
  
 or even worse, you actually like them so much - you end up buying it


----------



## leobigfield

selenium said:


> I actually just picked up a CKR9LTD myself. Given that pretty much every review I've seen has them ranked as one of the top universals, even competing with TOTL 1k phones, I figure a little more than $100 makes them a pretty good value even if I do have to wear them down.
> 
> And I've liked every other AT phone I've ever had anyway.


 
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> you got a CKR9LTD for a little more than $100? it wasn't a CKR7LTD????


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> wow thats a really killer price, where did u manage to get that?


 
  
 Tell us where is the chicken of the golden egg...


----------



## mikaveli06

Was it these?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Audio-technica-ATH-CKR9LTD-canal-earphone-limited-Red-hs-/252022370129?nav=SEARCH&varId=550883131195


----------



## 7S Cameron

mikaveli06 said:


> Was it these?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Audio-technica-ATH-CKR9LTD-canal-earphone-limited-Red-hs-/252022370129?nav=SEARCH&varId=550883131195


 
 That's weird... Has all positive feedback, but I don't trust the price.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

At that price, and it being eBay, if you find them to be fake, then you can get a refund, give a bad feedback, and report them as fake. If they are real, then you got an awesome IEM that's been compared to equally with the CKR10! Win-win.


----------



## ozkan

angelofmercy said:


> At that price, and it being eBay, if you find them to be fake, then you can get a refund, give a bad feedback, and report them as fake. If they are real, then you got an awesome IEM that's been compared to equally with the CKR10! Win-win.


 
  
 At least they are responding to negative feedbacks which is good.


----------



## Selenium

mikaveli06 said:


> Was it these?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Audio-technica-ATH-CKR9LTD-canal-earphone-limited-Red-hs-/252022370129?nav=SEARCH&varId=550883131195




Yes. Now you guys got me slightly paranoid. OK, here was my thinking, why such a low price didn't set off any red flags for me. 

1. I thought it was used, or open-box. 

2. I thought these CKR9/10 earphones had been out for a year or so, and their weird form-factor had maybe resulted in not many takers, leading to falling prices. 

3. The regular CKR9 can be had for around the same price, or not much more anyway. 

4. Doesn't seem like a popular enough earphone to get faked. They'll fake anything though so who knows. 

Of course now I see most other listings for the LTD are asking 300+ for them, but that still didn't necessarily raise the flag as on ebay you can find listings for the EX1000 for $500 right next to the ones asking for just $290, just as an example. I contacted the seller and he assured me they're 100% genuine, but, of course, wouldn't he? 

The earphones have already shipped, so I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## ozkan

selenium said:


> Yes. Now you guys got me slightly paranoid. OK, here was my thinking, why such a low price didn't set off any red flags for me.
> 
> 1. I thought it was used, or open-box.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats! Looking forward to your impressions. I hope they are not fake.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't know if you guys remember from the old CKS77 thread. I am certain that these are actually legit earphones...BUT
  
 They are factory rejects. Most AT earphones if not all of them are manufactured in China. Instead of rejecting the slight imperfections and flat out rejects of the QC process which I bet they are supposed to. They end up on ebay. If you guys do a search there are all sorts of AT phones on Aliexpress, ebay from China that claim they are original. I remember with my own experience I got a lemon from when I ordered my 1st factory reject and then got a replacement that had a small paint chip on the finish but sounded exactly like my CKS77.
  
 ( I bet someone is getting paid to not check that these are getting destroyed. Lol.) Or who knows, maybe AT knows about these and are somehow OKing it. It is kind of a waste to destroy good working earphones that have little imperfections on them. Just hope you don't get the ones with the bad drivers.
  
 So long story short. There is a bit of a gamble and I highly doubt they are going to offer any type of warranty but if you get one that looks and sounds the exact same as a new CKR9LTD. Then it must be..But your gambling just know this.
  
 These guys that sell these online are usually good about replacing a bad reject, but it has to be right away noticeable. Because they know many of these are flat out no good. Now if your phone ends up cutting out in a months time however. I am certain you will be out of luck.


----------



## mikaveli06

I had same thought, reminded me of cks77 days. I would of gambled on these but couldnt swing the cash yet.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

mikaveli06 said:


> I had same thought, reminded me of cks77 days. I would of gambled on these but couldnt swing the cash yet.


 

 it seems very dishonest for for rejects to be sold as "new undamaged, in unopened box" on eBay for less than half
 the price that all other CKR9 LTDs are available anywhere.  something is wrong here for sure. it is
 as they say "too good to be true"  hope that Selenium is a lucky listener who gets a good  one anyway!!! 
 something about the photos of the phone at that vendors site doesn't look right to me either, but it could just be
 the photo's lighting compared to the official ATH publicity shots....
  
 I'm looking forward to Selenium's impressions of these when he gets them and burns them in!
 Also they are about the same price as the ATH CKR7 LTD, ???


----------



## Ap616

Hey mikaveli06, I'm still rocking your Duoza. It has been my favorite iem to date. 
I use it and the KZ ATE(for my beater) the most right now; Tenore is back-up. Then I enjoy my MA900 as my main headphone. Thanks once again man and happy listening to everyone!

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hCmLzlWwk_o[/VIDEO]

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GtNd7aDuGOw[/VIDEO]


----------



## jant71

7s cameron said:


> That's weird... Has all positive feedback, but I don't trust the price.


 
 Except for the feedback saying fake Beats, lol
  


dsnuts said:


> I don't know if you guys remember from the old CKS77 thread. I am certain that these are actually legit earphones...BUT
> 
> They are factory rejects. Most AT earphones if not all of them are manufactured in China. Instead of rejecting the slight imperfections and flat out rejects of the QC process which I bet they are supposed to. They end up on ebay. If you guys do a search there are all sorts of AT phones on Aliexpress, ebay from China that claim they are original. I remember with my own experience I got a lemon from when I ordered my 1st factory reject and then got a replacement that had a small paint chip on the finish but sounded exactly like my CKS77.
> 
> ...


 
 I will wait on what Selenium says. Someone send Selenium a CKR9 loan


----------



## peter123

My Soundmagic E80 review is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-e80-in-ear-monitor-headphone/reviews/13683


----------



## Shawn71

selenium said:


> Yes. Now you guys got me slightly paranoid. OK, here was my thinking, why such a low price didn't set off any red flags for me.
> 
> 1. I thought it was used, or open-box.
> 
> ...


----------



## mebaali

Not sure if this has been discussed here before, just thought of sharing my impressions on a lowly priced Panasonic RP-HJE180 (bought from Ebay India for roughly US$3 after applying discount coupon) I received this morning. 
  
 OOTB with stock tips: I find these to be very lively sounding IEMs with great clarity and instrument separation. Bass appears to be very controlled/fast/tight and there is this sparkle in treble without being too harsh makes these IEMs such a joy to listen to. Mids are bit forward placed than many other IEMs that I have tried before. To my ears, these are sounding very musical for such low price. Without an iota of doubt, are one of the best IEMs I have ever listened to OOTB and also best 3 US$ I have ever spent on buying an electronic product in my life. 
  
 Source used were: Fujitsu Laptop, Foobar2000 with WASAPI output plugin @ 25% Volume, MP3 320 kbps, AAC 256 kbps. Artists/Albums tried: Tamil OSTs, ColdPlay, RHCP, Alesso 
  

  
  
 (I am just an audio enthusiast and no expert so my description of what I am listening may or may not match with yours)


----------



## AngelOfMercy

mebaali said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed here before, just thought of sharing my impressions on a lowly priced Panasonic RP-HJE180 (bought from Ebay India for roughly US$3 after applying discount coupon) I received this morning.
> 
> OOTB with stock tips: I find these to be very lively sounding IEMs with great clarity and instrument separation. Bass appears to be very controlled/fast/tight and there is this sparkle in treble without being too harsh makes these IEMs such a joy to listen to. Mids are bit forward placed than many other IEMs that I have tried before. To my ears, these are sounding very musical for such low price. Without an iota of doubt, are one of the best IEMs I have ever listened to OOTB and also best 3 US$ I have ever spent on buying an electronic product in my life.
> 
> ...




I bought these for my daughters and they loved them. Used them for well over a year now, going on two, and they still work, and yes, they sound really good for a $10.00 pair of earphones. Durable too. My daughters use a Sony Walkman MP3 player and their iPhones.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed here before, just thought of sharing my impressions on a lowly priced Panasonic RP-HJE180 (bought from Ebay India for roughly US$3 after applying discount coupon) I received this morning.
> 
> OOTB with stock tips: I find these to be very lively sounding IEMs with great clarity and instrument separation. Bass appears to be very controlled/fast/tight and there is this sparkle in treble without being too harsh makes these IEMs such a joy to listen to. Mids are bit forward placed than many other IEMs that I have tried before. To my ears, these are sounding very musical for such low price. Without an iota of doubt, are one of the best IEMs I have ever listened to OOTB and also best 3 US$ I have ever spent on buying an electronic product in my life.
> 
> ...


 

 How are they compared to ATE? I can only find them about same price as ATE or even higher atm.


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> How are they compared to ATE? I can only find them about same price as ATE or even higher atm.


 
 It is only been few hours I have had HJE180, so take my following impressions with a pinch of salt.
  
 To me these two IEMs are like Chalk and Cheese in terms of Sound Signature (like ATE being more darker while HJE180 being more brighter). 
  
 ATE has more laid-back treble for any genres I have tried so far whereas treble in HJE180 is sparkly and can be pretty aggressive with certain genres (also it seems very picky with sources and can be unforgiving with poorly mastered audio that has treble peaks).
  
 Bass in ATE is more mid-bass oriented, while HJE180 focuses more on sub-bass (punchy, lean, tight, fast is what i will describe the bass in this)
  
 Mids/Vocals - HJE180 is more forward sounding compared to ATE
  
 Fit and comfort is one area HJE180 easily trumps ATE for me. These are really so small and ergonomically fits very well to my ear canals (it is as if I am wearing nothing in my ears, that much comfort)
  
 Both are easily drivable with most of my sources.


----------



## DynamikeB

Just my two cents and I need to do more A/B comparison still, but so far, with about two weeks of listening to them, these MRICE E300 are growing on me.  Just for the sound, I find them pretty similar to VSD3!!  No joke.
  
 I intend to do a more complete review soon and comparison, but it's relly surprising.  Around 20 USD, these are sounding similar to VSD3, really.
  
 This iem world keeps on impressing me...


----------



## peter123

dynamikeb said:


> Just my two cents and I need to do more A/B comparison still, but so far, with about two weeks of listening to them, these MRICE E300 are growing on me.  Just for the sound, I find them pretty similar to VSD3!!  No joke.
> 
> I intend to do a more complete review soon and comparison, but it's relly surprising.  Around 20 USD, these are sounding similar to VSD3, really.
> 
> This iem world keeps on impressing me...




I'm with you. I also got these a while ago anf although I haven't had much time with them I like what I hear and will also try to find time to post a full review of them.


----------



## anticute

@mebaali : how is the isolation on those?


----------



## mebaali

anticute said:


> @mebaali : how is the isolation on those?


 
 In stock tips with volume set 35% in my audio source (listening in my moderately quiet room), isolation is equal to Sony MH1's with sony hybrid tips except no ear sucking feeling.
  
 I mean these gives me more than decent isolation (could be due to its small size and design), but haven't tried it outside home yet.


----------



## anticute

Thanks for the answer! I actually just received my MH1c's, so it was a perfect reference to compare to


----------



## mebaali

anticute said:


> Thanks for the answer! I actually just received my MH1c's, so it was a perfect reference to compare to


 
 Great. I have older Sony Ericsson MH1s which are pretty different sounding to HJE180. Hope you like yours


----------



## peter123

I just posted a review of the Elecom LBT-PAR500AV, I'd love to see more peoples impression of it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/bluetooth-receiver-dual-amplifier-class1-nfc-black-japan-import/reviews/13692


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I just posted a review of the Elecom LBT-PAR500AV, I'd love to see more peoples impression of it:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/bluetooth-receiver-dual-amplifier-class1-nfc-black-japan-import/reviews/13692




Great review Peter! Looks like a nice little product


----------



## daveyostrow

selenium said:


> Yes. Now you guys got me slightly paranoid. OK, here was my thinking, why such a low price didn't set off any red flags for me.
> 
> 1. I thought it was used, or open-box.
> 
> ...


 
 ...how will you tell if they are fakes?


----------



## jant71

... and another question is why is that seller selling the CKR9 and CKR9LTD for the same price??


----------



## Selenium

daveyostrow said:


> ...how will you tell if they are fakes?




Really easily actually. I'm going to take them outside into the sunlight; if they don't sparkle I'll know they aren't legit. That's how I test all my earphones for authenticity.

In all seriousness, the eyes and ears test. The latter being the harder part to fake. I think, worst case scenario it's probably what ds said. I don't think they're gonna be fakes. I'll make sure to post a bunch of unboxing pics when I get them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> ... and another question is why is that seller selling the CKR9 and CKR9LTD for the same price??


 

 good question jant71!   very unlikely they are non standard in some way!  but ya never know....could be a gift
 to discovery seekers.....looking forward to Selenium's report back from the Front..


----------



## Shawn71

daveyostrow said:


> ...how will you tell if they are fakes?


 

 Another rule of thumb besides what @Selenium posted, just add 2 "Good" to my signature slogan,appropriately.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I think they called it the NIGHThawk because of its dark sound.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audioquest-nighthawk-headphones/reviews/13698


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Great review Peter! Looks like a nice little product




Thanks! Yes, this is certainly a great product. Once you get used to it it's hard to understand how you've been able to live without it


----------



## Grayson73

OM Audio INEARPEACE is $38 on Woot.  How does it stack up against other sub-$50 IEMs?
  
 http://electronics.woot.com/offers/om-audio-inearpeace-in-ear-headphone?ref=cnt_wp_0_1


----------



## doctorjazz

I have one (surprise), haven't listened in a while. Maybe look for it after work. Remember I didn't think it was a giant killer, but did think it was good, can't imagine it wouldn't be worth $38. After all, Inner Peace ain't always so easy to come by!


----------



## AngelOfMercy

grayson73 said:


> OM Audio INEARPEACE is $38 on Woot.  How does it stack up against other sub-$50 IEMs?
> 
> http://electronics.woot.com/offers/om-audio-inearpeace-in-ear-headphone?ref=cnt_wp_0_1




I'm buying a pair. It was a balanced, if slightly mid forward, but with excellent soundstage and 3D imaging. Mine broke after less than a month of use, but for $38, it's worth going at it again. It's the best sub $80.00 hybrid out there at the price.


----------



## daveyostrow

selenium said:


> Really easily actually. I'm going to take them outside into the sunlight; if they don't sparkle I'll know they aren't legit. That's how I test all my earphones for authenticity.
> 
> In all seriousness, the eyes and ears test. The latter being the harder part to fake. I think, worst case scenario it's probably what ds said. I don't think they're gonna be fakes. I'll make sure to post a bunch of unboxing pics when I get them.


 

 i appreciate it. though fakes today tend to be pretty good. It would be hard to know for sure without having a genuine pair side by side.


----------



## ozkan

So nobody appreciates Etymotic MK5 except me?


----------



## leobigfield

selenium said:


> Really easily actually. I'm going to take them outside into the sunlight; if they don't sparkle I'll know they aren't legit. That's how I test all my earphones for authenticity.
> 
> In all seriousness, the eyes and ears test. The latter being the harder part to fake. I think, worst case scenario it's probably what ds said. I don't think they're gonna be fakes. I'll make sure to post a bunch of unboxing pics when I get them.


 
  
 I was really interested in them at that price since i'm searching for the "perfect aroud U$130" buy. For quite some time i'm floating, trying to decide on one of all the good choices in that range and for the U$ 119,00 ,if legit, these are practically a no-brainer. So i begin my interrogatory on the seller and wile i was asking some "easy questions" like if legit, etc, i was getting response. But after i asked some "difficult questions" he just stopped answering. Here are my questions to him: 
  


> *Dear dmi_accessories,*
> 
> So why are these so much cheaper than elsewhere? Are these factory rejected? Cosmetic issues? Is there a chance i get a bad unit? How much is the express shipping? Sorry for the questions but i need to be sure since this is a high investment for me.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 No answer from him...


----------



## Selenium

Maybe he just doesn't want to admit he bought stolen earphones or something. I dunno.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

As much as I really did enjoy the *Bette 10mm Hybrids*, I am just too much of an earbud guy and there are a few models from VE I want to try out (like the Zen), so I am putting the woodies up for sale:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/776818/bette-10mm-1-1-hybrid-wood-black-cable
  
 ..


----------



## leobigfield

selenium said:


> Maybe he just doesn't want to admit he bought stolen earphones or something. I dunno.


 
  
 I hope so. I'm jumping on them depending on your impressions


----------



## ayaflo

Has anyone tried this product? 
  
*湖西小筑 DIY Dual Driver* - OEM Dual Dynamic Matrix driver from PowerBeats, 
  
@ClieOS seems to have high regard for these, and my purchases are mostly based on his lists which I find very similar to my love of signature, link below :
  
http://www.inearmatters.net/p/earbuds-roundup.html
  
Regards,


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I have one (surprise), haven't listened in a while. Maybe look for it after work. Remember I didn't think it was a giant killer, but did think it was good, can't imagine it wouldn't be worth $38. After all, Inner Peace ain't always so easy to come by!


 

 i have one also, but will have to re audition. doctor jazz's comments sound about right to me!
 but the logo is killer!  OMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## CoiL

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Tom22

i had just uploaded my unboxing of the T- Peos Altone 250!
  
 many thanks for @hakushondaimao for including me in the canadian tour!


----------



## AngelOfMercy

They have the same type of speaker layout like the A73, but for $50 more...are those T-Peos $50 better than the A73?


----------



## doctorjazz

So, here's a question. I've been considering, but hesitating, on selling some stuff that's exploding out of my "too many headphones" draw/cabinet. On and Over ear headphones are easy to do, no prep needed. I'm sure Discovery folks, needing to try the new, have to unload the old, so I was wondering, what do folks to with iem's that they are selling? I have tips for most of them, though, early on in my collecting career, I just threw them all in a big bag, may not be so easy to sort out what goes with what. Do people have cleaning techniques? Just throw out any tips that could possibly have been used? Boil them in Vodka or Scotch? Fill themselves up with Vodka or Scotch? Inquiring minds need to know.
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## DannyBai

doctorjazz said:


> So, here's a question. I've been considering, but hesitating, on selling some stuff that's exploding out of my "too many headphones" draw/cabinet. On and Over ear headphones are easy to do, no prep needed. I'm sure Discovery folks, needing to try the new, have to unload the old, so I was wondering, what do folks to with iem's that they are selling? I have tips for most of them, though, early on in my collecting career, I just threw them all in a big bag, may not be so easy to sort out what goes with what. Do people have cleaning techniques? Just throw out any tips that could possibly have been used? Boil them in Vodka or Scotch? Fill themselves up with Vodka or Scotch? Inquiring minds need to know.
> Thanks for any feedback.




I just go and grab those little square alcohol pads that come on a box of 100 or more from the local Walgreens or whatever. I've also washed them in the sink with dish soap but first one is faster.


----------



## doctorjazz

No problem getting alcohol pads on my end, wasn't sure if that was OK with folks (it would be for me).
Thanks for the response.


----------



## DannyBai

Can't imagine how much gear you have to sell, lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Too much is the answer!


----------



## doctorjazz

Thinking I need to sell before any more purchasing, or risk divorce


----------



## Exesteils

List it here! Might be interested in getting a few


----------



## leobigfield

Hope you ship internationally!


----------



## 7S Cameron

This probably isn't a discovery anymore, but the Philips X2 is unbelievable. I have never heard layers like this before. I finally understand what dynamic means. Every instrument has its own soundscape. It's incredible.


----------



## Exesteils

7s cameron said:


> This probably isn't a discovery anymore, but the Philips X2 is unbelievable. I have never heard layers like this before. I finally understand what dynamic means. Every instrument has its own soundscape. It's incredible.


 


 Darn straight. Amazing pair of Open backs for the price, and while I do like the new HE-400S, they still fall short of that little bit in the treble department


----------



## doctorjazz

Just waiting for them to get to the $100-150 range (which will be when the X3 comes out) (see how I got into this position...)


----------



## CoiL

X2 won`t probably fall this low but maybe used gear offers or amazon warehouse deals with open box etc.


----------



## peter123

7s cameron said:


> This probably isn't a discovery anymore, but the Philips X2 is unbelievable. I have never heard layers like this before. I finally understand what dynamic means. Every instrument has its own soundscape. It's incredible.




+1 Ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## doctorjazz

Had X1, which really liked, but my teenage daughter "borrowed' it and has claimed it...


----------



## leobigfield

doctorjazz said:


> Had X1, which really liked, but my teenage daughter "borrowed' it and has claimed it...


 
  
 Well, at least she didn't ask you a Beats Solo as gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## doctorjazz

Actually, I think my older daughter was pissed at me for a long time for NOT getting her Beats. I gave her my old JVC (remember those-were a big deal for a while, carbon fiber and all). A funny thing happened at college, though, her friends all thought her JVC over ears were REALLY COOL, and she decided she liked them!


----------



## Exesteils

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, I think my older daughter was pissed at me for a long time for NOT getting her Beats. I gave her my old JVC (remember those-were a big deal for a while, carbon fiber and all). A funny thing happened at college, though, her friends all thought her JVC over ears were REALLY COOL, and she decided she liked them!


 


 Pffft. Kids


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Actually, I think my older daughter was pissed at me for a long time for NOT getting her Beats. I gave her my old JVC (remember those-were a big deal for a while, carbon fiber and all). A funny thing happened at college, though, her friends all thought her JVC over ears were REALLY COOL, and she decided she liked them!


 

 time to prepare her for entering the ABYSS......or HE3K with MACROZOTL9 nuclear powered amp...
 the waves of the future....technology marches on for the next generations!!!. Meanwhile, I'm going back
 to beating old drums with sticks and shaking rattles....


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to guard my cans...my family thinks, "he doesn't need all those headphones, he'll never notice this one missing", LOL.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Have to guard my cans...my family thinks, "he doesn't need all those headphones, he'll never notice this one missing", LOL.


 

 maybe put digital tags on them, so you can track them down when they end up "wandering".....
 you could post a picture of you listening to ALL of your cans and iems at once as a 
 statement of intent and the necessity of each and every one of the gears.....
 but it is satisfying on another level to have your family appreciate the pursuit of great sound
 and method behind your madness.......know?


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, sort of a discovery...got ROKU for streaming Netflix and stuff (dvd player was doing a bad job with the wireless). For the Deadheads out there, it includes an app that gives access to Archive.org, which seems to have multiple versions of every Dead show ever, laid out chronologically, annotated (board recording, audience recording, etc...). Sure, this is all available on line, but the ease of using it makes it really fun to play with. You can go through the shows, select the song you want to hear, skip around however you want. Have my TV connected to a ZVOX box, which, to be honest, hasn't impressed me much for TV or movies (better than the TV'S built in speakers, though), but playing these shows through was great sounding and fun. Have to have a taste for this stuff, though.


----------



## mikaveli06

Can anyone do brief comparison of
Fidue a73,za duoza, ath ckr9 ltd, soundmagic e80?? I understand different price ranges.

Also, is the e80 a clear upgrade to za tenores


----------



## AngelOfMercy

mikaveli06 said:


> Can anyone do brief comparison of
> Fidue a73,za duoza, ath ckr9 ltd, soundmagic e80?? I understand different price ranges.
> 
> Also, is the e80 a clear upgrade to za tenores




An absolute and clear upgrade to the Tenore. Tenore doesn't compete in the highs, the lows, or soundstage/imaging.


----------



## doctorjazz

I never loved the Tenores...don't have all the other listed headphone (does anyone here? That would make them worse than me!).


----------



## AngelOfMercy

doctorjazz said:


> I never loved the Tenores...don't have all the other listed headphone (does anyone here? That would make them worse than me!).




Wasn't much to love.  Not like the H3!


----------



## talelxpx

guys im looking for under 100$ upgrade for my dead vsonic gr06 (3.5 years)
 needed more highs, brightness, and detail from my gr06- macaw seems to just have it all
 my main option now is the macaw gt100s as the review saying its better than all other iems in the same price.
 i really wanted dual driver iem but those just seems to outperform all the others.
 to release  the trigger for 69$ from penon audio?


----------



## eaglearrow

edited.


----------



## eaglearrow

talelxpx said:


> guys im looking for under 100$ upgrade for my dead vsonic gr06 (3.5 years)
> needed more highs, brightness, and detail from my gr06- macaw seems to just have it all
> my main option now is the macaw gt100s as the review saying its better than all other iems in the same price.
> i really wanted dual driver iem but those just seems to outperform all the others.
> to release  the trigger for 69$ from penon audio?


 
  


talelxpx said:


> guys im looking for under 100$ upgrade for my dead vsonic gr06 (3.5 years)
> needed more highs, brightness, and detail from my gr06- macaw seems to just have it all
> my main option now is the macaw gt100s as the review saying its better than all other iems in the same price.
> i really wanted dual driver iem but those just seems to outperform all the others.
> to release  the trigger for 69$ from penon audio?


 
 Never heard the Macaws, but GR07 might suit your need.


----------



## mikaveli06

Possibly soundmagic e80 sounds like may fit, ill have mine tue.


----------



## talelxpx

ye but i need cable up confg for gym and as far as i saw those 2 are kinda on same level


----------



## ozkan

talelxpx said:


> ye but i need cable up confg for gym and as far as i saw those 2 are kinda on same level


 
  
 ATH-IM70? Those have cable up configuration and dual drivers as well.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ive read e80 can be worn up or down equally. Im wearing mine in gym when i get them. For $54 i had to try them while i consider dunu 2000j, ckr9 ltd, or fidue a73.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

mikaveli06 said:


> Ive read e80 can be worn up or down equally. Im wearing mine in gym when i get them. For $54 i had to try them while i consider tpeos 2000j, ckr9 ltd, or fidue a73.




The E80 are just as good as the A73 and ckr9. Can't vouch for the 2000j, which is Dunu, but those are supposed to be special sounding.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

talelxpx said:


> ye but i need cable up confg for gym and as far as i saw those 2 are kinda on same level




Umm...VSonic VSD5? Sounds like a complete no-brainer to me.


----------



## talelxpx

angelofmercy said:


> Umm...VSonic VSD5? Sounds like a complete no-brainer to me.


 
 almost bought them and then saw the review of the macaw gt100s...theyre better than the vsd5 
 as twister says


----------



## ZGant

Does anyone know when the e50 and e80 will be available in black?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

zgant said:


> Does anyone know when the e50 and e80 will be available in black?




Back in black! Yes I'm back in black!!!


----------



## jant71

selenium said:


> Really easily actually. I'm going to take them outside into the sunlight; if they don't sparkle I'll know they aren't legit. That's how I test all my earphones for authenticity.
> 
> In all seriousness, the eyes and ears test. The latter being the harder part to fake. I think, worst case scenario it's probably what ds said. I don't think they're gonna be fakes. I'll make sure to post a bunch of unboxing pics when I get them.


 
  
 Vs. the Rockets is a good test. I had the Rockets and also Vlenbo's CKR9 on loan. The LTD's improved mids should hold up better than the regular 9's mids vs. the Rockets if real. Other things as well but that is a good start 
  
 Did you get the Expedited shipping, Selenium?? If so, how much was it?
  
 Gratuitous FXT with bi-flanges shot as they look quite cool with them on and sound good as well with them...


----------



## twister6

As promised, Westone ADV Beta review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/westone-adventure-series-beta-high-performance-earphones-78401/reviews/13724
  
 Btw, just read Lachlan's Alpha review from 2 years ago, and his sound description of Alpha aligns with Beta (the same 6.5mm micro driver, alloy shell, detachable mmcx cable, and great response to EQ to correct that bass bloat ).


----------



## Selenium

twister6 said:


> As promised, Westone ADV Beta review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/westone-adventure-series-beta-high-performance-earphones-78401/reviews/13724
> 
> Btw, just read Lachlan's Alpha review from 2 years ago, and his sound description of Alpha aligns with Beta (the same 6.5mm micro driver, alloy shell, detachable mmcx cable, and great response to EQ to correct that bass bloat ).




I understand that you're reviewing the total package, but my brain is having a hard time reconciling the low-ish sound score with the four-star rating. Great review all the same.


----------



## DannyBai

selenium said:


> I understand that you're reviewing the total package, but my brain is having a hard time reconciling the low-ish sound score with the four-star rating. Great review all the same.





selenium said:


> I understand that you're reviewing the total package, but my brain is having a hard time reconciling the low-ish sound score with the four-star rating. Great review all the same.




No offense to twister but you how many companies are gonna come when you give them 1-3 star ratings, lol.


----------



## twister6

selenium said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > As promised, Westone ADV Beta review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/westone-adventure-series-beta-high-performance-earphones-78401/reviews/13724
> ...


 
  
 That's why I made a disclaimer in the intro that my rating is based on $49 price tag, which I mentioned half a dozen of times throughout a review.  At $200 msrp or whatever was its selling price afterwards ($150? $100?) that would have been 3-star review.  But considering $49 price tag, its price/performance ratio went up.  With EQ tweaking you can actually get a good clean sound.  Just need to reduce mid-bass bloat and boost upper mids.


----------



## twister6

dannybai said:


> selenium said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that you're reviewing the total package, but my brain is having a hard time reconciling the low-ish sound score with the four-star rating. Great review all the same.
> ...


 
  
 No offense taken.  I had no plans to review this 2+ year old product anyway.  Thanks to @doctorjazz and a few other people who contacted me, it picked my interest because of that $49 price tag.  I didn't even get a new unit for review, but their old demo unit, and even Westone told me Beta is not in the same league when it comes to sound quality.
  
 Personally, unless company insists, I will not even post 1 or 2 star reviews.  Being a "freelance" reviewer gives you a freedom to pick'n'choose what you want to review and when you want to review it, as well as "if" you want to review it.  At $49 these are rather good beater IEMs with replaceable cable.  They are not giant killers or some cool discovery, and their sound needs some serious EQ tweaking to make them sound good.  Just being honest


----------



## mikaveli06

angelofmercy said:


> The E80 are just as good as the A73 and ckr9. Can't vouch for the 2000j, which is Dunu, but those are supposed to be special sounding.


wow, thats high praise, im pretty excited. As much hype as the a73 and 9 ltd, i wasnt expecting these to compete with them


----------



## dweaver

twister6 said:


> As promised, Westone ADV Beta review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/westone-adventure-series-beta-high-performance-earphones-78401/reviews/13724
> 
> Btw, just read Lachlan's Alpha review from 2 years ago, and his sound description of Alpha aligns with Beta (the same 6.5mm micro driver, alloy shell, detachable mmcx cable, and great response to EQ to correct that bass bloat ).


I have owned both Alpha and Beta and the Beta is much improved sonically over the Alpha from my experience.


----------



## Selenium

twister6 said:


> That's why I made a disclaimer in the intro that my rating is based on $49 price tag, which I mentioned half a dozen of times throughout a review.  At $200 msrp or whatever was its selling price afterwards ($150? $100?) that would have been 3-star review.  But considering $49 price tag, its price/performance ratio went up.  With EQ tweaking you can actually get a good clean sound.  Just need to reduce mid-bass bloat and boost upper mids.




No, I understand. I was just making a comment, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## twister6

selenium said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I made a disclaimer in the intro that my rating is based on $49 price tag, which I mentioned half a dozen of times throughout a review.  At $200 msrp or whatever was its selling price afterwards ($150? $100?) that would have been 3-star review.  But considering $49 price tag, its price/performance ratio went up.  With EQ tweaking you can actually get a good clean sound.  Just need to reduce mid-bass bloat and boost upper mids.
> ...


 
  
 we all good


----------



## ozkan

Guys I really need your advice as I cannot decide between E80, GT100S and CKR9. I'm looking for a bit more bass and refinement over my MK5. Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jant71

ozkan said:


> Guys I really need your advice as I cannot decide between E80, GT100S and CKR9. I'm looking for a bit more bass and refinement over my MK5. Any advice would be highly appreciated.


 

 The Focal Sphear is about to start being reviewed here, the scoop on the ebay CKR9 LTD's soon, the V-moda Zn soon as well. If the MK5 is pretty good wait a bit and then make a choice. Not like they are broken. If those CKR LTD's are real and you will kick your self if you just purchased the reg 9's. Also not sure about the bass amount of the Macaw even though you want only a "bit more". Or how much more, not having heard the Ety, refinement something like the E80 would have over it. Their tuning is great and the sound is transparent and natural but the refinement is only so much especially since the E80 treble is not the most extended or detailed to bring some of that. 
  
 Your MK5 isn't broke and the others will still be there and maybe a bit cheaper, more of the E80 colors may come out soon, and the new options like above and others will become known and I usually advise to not jump on something close to the fall releases unless it doesn't bother you a bunch of new stuff comes right after you bought something


----------



## ozkan

jant71 said:


> The Focal Sphear is about to start being reviewed here, the scoop on the ebay CKR9 LTD's soon, the V-moda Zn soon as well. If the MK5 is pretty good wait a bit and then make a choice. Not like they are broken. If those CKR LTD's are real and you will kick your self if you just purchased the reg 9's. Also not sure about the bass amount of the Macaw even though you want only a "bit more". Or how much more, not having heard the Ety, refinement something like the E80 would have over it. Their tuning is great and the sound is transparent and natural but the refinement is only so much especially since the E80 treble is not the most extended or detailed to bring some of that.
> 
> Your MK5 isn't broke and the others will still be there and maybe a bit cheaper, more of the E80 colors may come out soon, and the new options like above and others will become known and I usually advise to not jump on something close to the fall releases unless it doesn't bother you a bunch of new stuff comes right after you bought something


 
  
 Thank you jant. Yes, MK5 isn't broken and I can wait for CKR9 LTD and the others. No hurry here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If CKR9 LTD is real I will jump on that for sure.
  
 MK5 with Shure foam tips is really amazing but sometimes I can not get the right fit and this bothers me. But when it fits I feel like I don't need anymore IEMs. Someone here should try them.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Vs. the Rockets is a good test. I had the Rockets and also Vlenbo's CKR9 on loan. The LTD's improved mids should hold up better than the regular 9's mids vs. the Rockets if real. Other things as well but that is a good start
> 
> Did you get the Expedited shipping, Selenium?? If so, how much was it?
> 
> Gratuitous FXT with bi-flanges shot as they look quite cool with them on and sound good as well with them...




I think there was only one shipping option. Slow. Actually it's probably pretty fast when you consider it's coming from the other side of the planet...I feel like I should stop complaining about that. Anyway, yeah. I figure I'll get them within a week. If everything I've read holds up they should play in the same league as everything good I currently have or even be better. I'm not going to fall prey to post-purchase rationalization and try to justify some mediocre sound.


----------



## jant71

ozkan said:


> Thank you jant. Yes, MK5 isn't broken and I can wait for CKR9 LTD and the others. No hurry here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, hopefully Seleniums LTD come this week and they can be compared to the macaw I see is in the sig  The Sphear is coming on Monday to someone so that is close and for some reason I think they will be good ones. Won't be long for a few interesting developments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I would even recommend the FXT if they weren't a bit odd behaving with regards the front screens and how they change the difficulty in getting them to perform/tip dependency. Though happy in the end and best I have heard out of the recent stuff I have had/heard including the E80, Titan 1, IM-02, Rockets, and CKR9. The winner but not by that much over some of the others.


----------



## mikaveli06

Jant which fxt are you referring to? Rockets are my favorite ive heard, but that cable is too much for me. (I wear clip+ on my shoulder or chest when i workout and theres no give in cable)

Just ordered e80, as im considering a73 or dunu 2000j, although some have prefered the e80 over the a73


----------



## AngelOfMercy

mikaveli06 said:


> Jant which fxt are you referring to? Rockets are my favorite ive heard, but that cable is too much for me. (I wear clip+ on my shoulder or chest when i workout and theres no give in cable)
> 
> Just ordered e80, as im considering a73 or dunu 2000j, although some have prefered the e80 over the a73




He means the FXT200 twin turbo jets of titanium!!!


----------



## AngelOfMercy

And excellent call with the E80 btw. You will enjoy the beautifully tuned sound.


----------



## talelxpx

E80 over A73? Are those real good?
Can those be worn over the ear cable.


----------



## AngelOfMercy

talelxpx said:


> E80 over A73? Are those real good?
> Can those be worn over the ear cable.




I wouldn't say over, but in some ways equal. If you prefer a more neutral and realistic bass, then the E80. If you like that heavy bass with good timbre, then the A73 is the fun IEM.


----------



## talelxpx

Do you know how the macaw gt100s going against them?


----------



## AngelOfMercy

For the Sm E100, use a even more advanced driver (beryllium? Titanium? Bio-cell?) and tune it even better than the E80, and I'll pay $100-150 for it. Hands down. Let me know what's next? I adore my E80.


----------



## eaglearrow

Man.. head-fi is really good at finding aliases..  no offence ppl..


----------



## Dsnuts

I had a feeling he was IEM dude! Guy can't stay away from this thread. Lol! He lasted a lot longer than his previous 4 aliases though.


----------



## Grayson73

dsnuts said:


> I had a feeling he was IEM dude! Guy can't stay away from this thread. Lol! He lasted a lot longer than his previous 4 aliases though.


 
 Which guy was IEMagnet?


----------



## Grayson73

angelofmercy said:


> An absolute and clear upgrade to the Tenore. Tenore doesn't compete in the highs, the lows, or soundstage/imaging.


 
 Tenore has more subbass impact though, right?


----------



## eaglearrow

dsnuts said:


> I had a feeling he was IEM dude! Guy can't stay away from this thread. Lol! He lasted a lot longer than his previous 4 aliases though.


. Well I dunno much abt any of these stuff, but isn't he allowed to start fresh? I mean if he promises to abide by the rules, can't he be given a clean slate or something?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

jant71 said:


> The Focal Sphear is about to start being reviewed here...


 
 Out for Delivery today!!  I'll have my impressions up as soon as I can.
  
 ..


----------



## mikaveli06

I just got these (e80), arrived a day earlier than expected.  I gotta say i am blown away at value.  Definate upgrade to tenore, sub base is about equal (only listened for 10 min so...) but these are so clear and soundstage is pretty wide.  Im lovin these so far


----------



## Dsnuts

eaglearrow said:


> . Well I dunno much abt any of these stuff, but isn't he allowed to start fresh? I mean if he promises to abide by the rules, can't he be given a clean slate or something?


 

 I think it is really dependent upon the conditions of why he got banned in the first place. People that usually ridicule others or cause problems with other people get a perma ban that usually sticks. I have no idea why he got banned but it doesn't make one able to just change a name and come back into the threads like nothing happened.
  
 It is an admin call really.


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Tenore has more subbass impact though, right?


 
  
 yes


eaglearrow said:


> . Well I dunno much abt any of these stuff, but isn't he allowed to start fresh? I mean if he promises to abide by the rules, can't he be given a clean slate or something?


 
 if he wouldn't give himself away every time by totally going ape sh** over whatever he likes at that moment, maybe he'd last a lot longer.  Dude gives himself away every time.


----------



## Hisoundfi

dannybai said:


> yes
> if he wouldn't give himself away every time by totally going ape sh** over whatever he likes at that moment, maybe he'd last a lot longer.  Dude gives himself away every time.


LOL, +1


----------



## doctorjazz

Boy, have to be careful I don't gush over the flavor of the month, could get in trouble, if that was the cause...


----------



## mikaveli06

I havent been around much, but thiught it was mochill for a minute


----------



## jant71

mikaveli06 said:


> Jant which fxt are you referring to? Rockets are my favorite ive heard, but that cable is too much for me. (I wear clip+ on my shoulder or chest when i workout and theres no give in cable)
> 
> Just ordered e80, as im considering a73 or dunu 2000j, although some have prefered the e80 over the a73


 
  
  


angelofmercy said:


> He means the FXT200 twin turbo jets of titanium!!!


 
  
 Yeah, what IEMagnet said   except that they are not twin titanium. For accuracy; one titanium and one carbon.


----------



## eclein

I recently bought T_PEOS H - 150's and they are pretty sweet for $99.00. 3 drivers on each side 2 std drivers (official type name escapes me) and 1 balanced armature. Very tip dependent but with the right ones boy do they go low and with a nice tight sound. Ex drummer here so I listen to kick drum and cymbals first and I'm digging these, anybody else try them out?


----------



## mochill

Mochill is here


----------



## ayaflo

The TTpod T2 pro have TWFK for mids-highs? Perhaps then it will be the most inexpensive TWFK IEMs in the market?


----------



## SWLIU

What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


----------



## sujitsky

swliu said:


> What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


----------



## eaglearrow

dsnuts said:


> I think it is really dependent upon the conditions of why he got banned in the first place. People that usually ridicule others or cause problems with other people get a perma ban that usually sticks. I have no idea why he got banned but it doesn't make one able to just change a name and come back into the threads like nothing happened.
> 
> It is an admin call really.



 


well.. true that.


----------



## mochill

whose getting those bette


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Mochill is here


 
  
 It's good that there are some constants in the universe!


----------



## CoiL

sujitsky said:


> swliu said:
> 
> 
> > What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


 

 +


----------



## eaglearrow

dannybai said:


> yes
> if he wouldn't give himself away every time by totally going ape sh** over whatever he likes at that moment, maybe he'd last a lot longer.  Dude gives himself away every time.



 


lol.. Sad to see that he's been banned for arond 3-4 times. But then again, dude should learn from his mistakes..


----------



## leobigfield

swliu said:


> What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


 
  
 1 Dynamic + 6 BA, active noise canceling, stainless steel headband and wooden cups


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

swliu said:


> What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


 
  
 So err, anyone gonna buy? Bit risky, It's a Chinese company that has never made a headphone before, but they have some cheap iem's, still you gotta give them some credit for starting out with a bang lol!


----------



## BloodyPenguin

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> So err, anyone gonna buy? Bit risky, It's a Chinese company that has never made a headphone before, but they have some cheap iem's, still you gotta give them some credit for starting out with a bang lol!


 
 I'm looking into getting a pair of the Bette Hybrid 7 Driver Headphones.  I post up if I ended up taking the risk for Head-Fi.  At which point I will do my best to do a full review of them.
  
 ..


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm looking into getting a pair of the Bette Hybrid 7 Driver Headphones.  I post up if I ended up taking the risk for Head-Fi.  At which point I will do my best to do a full review of them.


 
  
 They market it as active noise cancelling, but it doesn't take any batteries or have a charge port and on/off switch, so It seems like they are BSing, or they don't know what their talking about...


----------



## sodesuka

Looks like VE Fullsize which has beryllium diaphragms, and also one of MSUR's. I think I've also seen that model used by other brands but they've escaped my mind. I suggest to at least wait for reviews first if you're going to pay for it.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

sodesuka said:


> Looks like VE Fullsize which has beryllium diaphragms, and also one of MSUR's. I think I've also seen that model used by other brands but they've escaped my mind. I suggest to at least wait for reviews first if you're going to pay for it.


 
  
 Great find!  Yes, it is for sure the same exact OEM Headphone shell.  I just wonder what the Bette has inside.  Though I do agree with T.R.A.N.C.E., it is not noise canceling.  It is most likely a mistake for noise-isolating.
  
 I'm still looking into getting a pair.  I will post up if I take the plunge.
  
 ..


----------



## sodesuka

Yeah, I think the noise cancelling is just a mistranslation on their part. Though I don't know about the six BA thing, I really doubt that they've just not used the same beryllium diaphragms as the ones above, which isn't too shabby, but probably not worth the $300 price tag. I hope I'm wrong though, who wouldn't want seven drivers headphones!


----------



## doctorjazz

More drivers isn't always mo' betta'! Getting them integrated can cause more problems if not well implemented than a simpler unit (look at FAD-they are all 1 BA for the in ears, and sound great).


----------



## dweaver

I am trying to envision how 6 BA drivers would work in a full size headphone. They work OK in an IEM because of the way an IEM is designed but I am not sure how you would make them work with all that space and lack of seal. It would be interesting to find out though... But I don't have the cash try them now. I like their look, something about wood that is always appealing.


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> I am trying to envision how 6 BA drivers would work in a full size headphone. They work OK in an IEM because of the way an IEM is designed but I am not sure how you would make them work with all that space and lack of seal. It would be interesting to find out though... But I don't have the cash try them now. I like their look, something about wood that is always appealing.


 

 the final audio pandora hope full size cans did something similar dynamic + BA as well (rebranded to sonorous after they had some issues with Pandora radio)
  
 Its also on mass drop at the moment, the sonorous VI iirc. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/final-audio-design-sonorous-vi-headphone


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> I am trying to envision how 6 BA drivers would work in a full size headphone. They work OK in an IEM because of the way an IEM is designed but I am not sure how you would make them work with all that space and lack of seal. It would be interesting to find out though... But I don't have the cash try them now. I like their look, something about wood that is always appealing.


 

 But I don't think they used as many BA to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## dweaver

I forgot about that headphone, thanks Redjohn. Quite an accomplishment to go from 1 BA to 6! At $299 it make you wonder how they can afford to have that many BA's in the headphone and turn a profit. Intriguing if nothing else. I look forward to the first few impressions.


----------



## dweaver

It likely a long shot but I contacted the Amazon seller to see if it would be possible to get a loaner of this headphone to review and provide more information for everyone. Now I will wait and see if they respond .


----------



## B9Scrambler

And in the left corner!!! JVC's newest in-canal micro driver iem, the FXH30!!


----------



## jant71

Hmmm, that's gonna need some burn in  Should be much more in your face than the Titan 1. Should be a good comparison there.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Hmmm, that's gonna need some burn in  Should be much more in your face than the Titan 1. Should be a good comparison there.




It definitely will be. Ootb impressions are pretty good. Much more manageable than I was expecting based on my previous experience with JVC's Carbon iems.


----------



## Tom22

if anyone is considering any cheap eartips with a wide bore for fat/wide  long/short nozzles)
  
 give these guys a shot! highly recommended!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-pcs-REPLACEMENT-SILICONE-IN-EAR-EARPHONE-TIPS-EARBUDS-SENNHEISER-CX300/141721545729?_trksid=p3693.c100102.m2452&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140212121249%26meid%3D544ddae0487643e190cee2c632d653ab%26pid%3D100102%26


----------



## Baycode

b9scrambler said:


> And in the left corner!!! JVC's newest in-canal micro driver iem, the FXH30!!


 
  
@B9Scrambler , impressions PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


tom22 said:


> if anyone is considering any cheap eartips with a wide bore for fat/wide  long/short nozzles)
> 
> give these guys a shot! highly recommended!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-pcs-REPLACEMENT-SILICONE-IN-EAR-EARPHONE-TIPS-EARBUDS-SENNHEISER-CX300/141721545729?_trksid=p3693.c100102.m2452&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140212121249%26meid%3D544ddae0487643e190cee2c632d653ab%26pid%3D100102%26


 
  
 I will be ordering just out of curiosity. Thanks for the link @Tom22
  
  
 -----------------------
  
*Off topic:*
  
 I was chosen as a reviewer for the Cayin C5DAC review tour and published my review on headfi yesterday. Now I have to send the C5DAC to the other reviewer in UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyone who's interested can check the review from this link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-spark-c5-dac-portable-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier/reviews/13743


----------



## CoiL

tom22 said:


> if anyone is considering any cheap eartips with a wide bore for fat/wide  long/short nozzles)
> 
> give these guys a shot! highly recommended!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-10-pcs-REPLACEMENT-SILICONE-IN-EAR-EARPHONE-TIPS-EARBUDS-SENNHEISER-CX300/141721545729?_trksid=p3693.c100102.m2452&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140212121249%26meid%3D544ddae0487643e190cee2c632d653ab%26pid%3D100102%26


 

 You should post it in tip-rolling thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks! Also ordered one set.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726229/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread


----------



## dweaver

swliu said:


> What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG


I contacted the seller about reviewing the headphone and they have some work to do before they can sell them or let them be reviewed. I see it has now been changed to unavailable on Amazon.


----------



## sodesuka

I thought it'd be the second coming of AKG Sextett!


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Baycode You got it!

Keep in mind that they have maybe 10 or so hours of playtime so far (on burn last night, been using them at work today).

- The detail and clarity is exceptional. I went hunting for speed metal/thrash to test them out. I think metalheads might be pretty content with what these output. Everything is tight, crisp and unbelievably clean.

- bass was more than I was expecting, but less emphasized than the Titan 1. No bleed that I can detect. Nice sub-bass rumble too!

- male and female vocals are both well-represented. I find most headphones excel at one or the other, but not both

- Soundstage seems more deep than wide. Will need to test more, but so far I'm liking the size at it plays to their aggressive, energetic sound quite well.

No complaints so far, except for the lack of accessories. What I posted earlier is it....no carrying case or bag. Boo.....


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> @Baycode You got it!
> 
> Keep in mind that they have maybe 10 or so hours of playtime so far (on burn last night, been using them at work today).
> 
> ...


 
 Using Huawei Honor tips? How these compare to KZ latest IEMs? Can they be worn over-ear?


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Using Huawei Honor tips? How these compare to KZ latest IEMs? Can they be worn over-ear?




Yup. I can never get a good deal with the stock JVC tips. The Honor tips work pretty well, even with the wide bore. 

As much as I love me some KZ, these are clearly a step above. They make the ED10 sound rough, which shocked the crap out of me. The ED10 is pretty boss.

Over-ear wear is fine. The little fins don't seem to get in the way, at least not for me.


----------



## DannyBai

I think I saw an email from Newegg for the Philips SHP9500's for $44.95 or close to that this morning. Excellent sounding headphone.


----------



## slowpickr

dannybai said:


> I think I saw an email from Newegg for the Philips SHP9500's for $44.95 or close to that this morning. Excellent sounding headphone.




Yep, and I just ordered a set off eBay last night for $55. But, Newegg charges me sales tax so I only ended up spending about $5 more. No sweat...


----------



## DannyBai

slowpickr said:


> Yep, and I just ordered a set off eBay last night for $55. But, Newegg charges me sales tax so I only ended up spending about $5 more. No sweat...




Still worth it even if it cost more. Make sure to try that mod dsnuts posted several pages back. My only gripe is that it fits a little loose and wish I could get different pads.


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> I am trying to envision how 6 BA drivers would work in a full size headphone. They work OK in an IEM because of the way an IEM is designed but I am not sure how you would make them work with all that space and lack of seal. It would be interesting to find out though... But I don't have the cash try them now. I like their look, something about wood that is always appealing.


 
  
  
 i HAVE the Pandora 6 by FAD, and it works beautifully and in a very cohesive manner with one BA. The BA in the Pandora, however, only concentrates on the highs in a seamless fashion. Great cans. It would still be my favorite if I didn't own the HE-560.


----------



## ericp10

So I haven't heard any great budget discoveries lately because I've been doing listening on this level  (which has pretty much brought me to my endgame after I hear a few more iems form Aurisonics and 1964 EARS). Until then, I keep living through you guys and your great fines. Happy listening!


----------



## dweaver

ericp10 said:


> So I haven't heard any great budget discoveries lately because I've been doing listening on this level  (which has pretty much brought me to my endgame after I hear a few more iems form Aurisonics and 1964 EARS). Until then, I keep living through you guys and your great fines. Happy listening!


 
 I am in a similar situation with my XBA-Z5, it just sounds so good every time I have tried another product I end just wanting to use my Z5 (or Z7 when I want a fullsized can). So I am going to sell a couple IEM's I have bought recently and aside from getting selected to review new gear in loaner programs or review programs I think I am going to take a step back from buying new stuff. Maybe if I start seeing posts from the people who LOVE the Z5/Z7 about something that takes what the Z5/Z7 qualities to the next level I will consider looking again.


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> I think I saw an email from Newegg for the Philips SHP9500's for $44.95 or close to that this morning. Excellent sounding headphone.


 
 Someone posted in the SHP9500 thread this:
  
 "This is the biggest minus point of the SHP-9500. Such a huge massive driver and no bass... I don't get it."
  
 Are they really that bass light?


----------



## DannyBai

grayson73 said:


> Someone posted in the SHP9500 thread this:
> 
> "This is the biggest minus point of the SHP-9500. Such a huge massive driver and no bass... I don't get it."
> 
> Are they really that bass light?




Some might find it bass light. I find it quick and decent quantity. I wouldn't mind if it had a little more. This is where the mod dsnuts posted helps and also if there were thicker/better pads would also help.


----------



## Dsnuts

The phones could use some better pads for certain. They are relatively thin and should be thicker with better material than cloth covering. The more irritating aspect is that they are so inadequate, the drivers end up sitting on the ears. This is where the mod gives proper distance from your ear relative to the driver. They tuned the cans to sound great but cut corners on the design of the cans including the obnoxious L and R on the outside of the cups.  The mod does enhance the bass with better imaging to boot. It sounds better in every way to my ears with the mod. With thicker foams the sound turns into a V shaped sound with even more bass and more treble a bit too much. These cans are tunable depending on how thick of foam you use underneath the cushions.
  
 Very easy mod but completely worth the effort.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> So I haven't heard any great budget discoveries lately because I've been doing listening on this level  (which has pretty much brought me to my endgame after I hear a few more iems form Aurisonics and 1964 EARS). Until then, I keep living through you guys and your great fines. Happy listening!




Nice to hear Eric. I'm also in a similar place...my HE-1000 pretty much gets my over ear time. Not completely there with in ears...went for acs Encore, but having fit/mechanical problems with it, back at the shop now, haven't been able to decide if I like them. Have really liked the Zen, use them a lot. Have the W40,like it a lot but not the end game...the W60 must be much better, no?


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Nice to hear Eric. I'm also in a similar place...my HE-1000 pretty much gets my over ear time. Not completely there with in ears...went for acs Encore, but having fit/mechanical problems with it, back at the shop now, haven't been able to decide if I like them. Have really liked the Zen, use them a lot. Have the W40,like it a lot but not the end game...the W60 must be much better, no?


 
  
  
 I've only heard the W4, doctorjazz, and I can say it doesn't touch the W60. The W60 is one of the best universals I've ever heard, period (not necessarily better, but in same league with Angie, Aurisonics ASG-2, K3003 and Pro 50). It is better than the Pro 50 but both are tuned differently, so some could like the Pro 50 better. The Um Pro 50 is BA-basshead lover's dream. 
  
 The W60 gives you plenty of everything in the sound spectrum in a balanced and cohesive form. Some found the W4 boring (I could see it although I liked it). You wouldn't find the W60 or Pro 50 boring.


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> I am in a similar situation with my XBA-Z5, it just sounds so good every time I have tried another product I end just wanting to use my Z5 (or Z7 when I want a fullsized can). So I am going to sell a couple IEM's I have bought recently and aside from getting selected to review new gear in loaner programs or review programs I think I am going to take a step back from buying new stuff. Maybe if I start seeing posts from the people who LOVE the Z5/Z7 about something that takes what the Z5/Z7 qualities to the next level I will consider looking again.


 
  
  
 I understand dweaver.


----------



## nick n

_*dweaver *_did you get on the Canadian leg of this trial tour yet?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/760203/oppo-pm-3-portable-planar-magnetic-headphones-loaner-program


----------



## mikaveli06

Hmmm.....jaybird announced successor to bluebuds, the jaybird x2. Looks like $180 and there own codec
http://www.slashgear.com/jaybird-x2-wireless-next-gen-earbuds-have-improved-sound-design-12396612/
Curious?


----------



## Selenium




----------



## mikaveli06

Eagerly awaiting comments as im torn between these, dunu 2000j, a73, or new aurisonics line


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


>




Nice, so far so good


----------



## Tranman409

Wow those came in fast...2 weeks?


----------



## leobigfield

Here we go, excited for someone's else headphone... 
Impressions! Imressions! Imprrssions!


----------



## vlenbo

selenium said:


>


 
 May I cry if they're legit?
  
 It's more of a mixed sadness and happiness.


----------



## Selenium

Well...they sound pretty effin great.  And line up with how I've seen them described, such as in this review:
http://www.radicalbeam.com/euphonica/audio-technica-ath-ckr9ltd/



There's even a numbered sticker thing on the box(the 1526) and the barcode is functional. These may in fact be factory rejects like ds said, but the only issue I can see is some gold paint where it shouldn't be by the strain relief of the left 'phone. 


Here's a pic of the tips if someone wouldn't mind comparing them to their CKR9/10 tips. 


The case. It uses a magnetic clasp. 



The plug. 



They certainly sound legit. 


Comparisons to come...


----------



## doctorjazz

Looks like standard AT (including the weird shape that can be difficult for some to get a good fit/seal with).


----------



## ozkan

selenium said:


>


 
  
  
 Was there also a yellowish paper inside the box? Oh please share your impressions on them asap.


----------



## doctorjazz

Did you just say you wanted impressions on the yellow papers included in the box????


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> Well...they sound pretty effin great.  And line up with how I've seen them described, such as in this review:
> http://www.radicalbeam.com/euphonica/audio-technica-ath-ckr9ltd/
> 
> 
> ...




Everything looks as it should. 

Nice find!


----------



## Selenium

ozkan said:


> Was there also a yellowish paper inside the box? Oh please share your impressions on them asap.




No there wasn't. They weren't fully sealed; I suspect they had been opened up and inspected.


----------



## Dsnuts

So it seems these were rejected due to sloppy paint. But at $200 or so less? Great find..


----------



## jant71

Congrats, Selenium, on the safe arrival of your apparently slightly blemished CKR9LTD!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Congrats, Selenium, on the safe arrival of your apparently slightly blemished CKR9LTD!


 
 +1
  
  
 Now I may buy it as well.
  
 Though I want to back up trinity audio first.


----------



## nick n

do they have the writing on the inner facing side that looks legit also? ( and yellowish paper inside box LOL)
  
 thanks for taking the plunge saw them a bit ago and not sure


----------



## Tranman409

nick n said:


> do they have the writing on the inner facing side that looks legit also? ( and yellowish paper inside box LOL)
> 
> thanks for taking the plunge saw them a bit ago and not sure


 


 He stated there was no yellow paper


----------



## JamesBr

peter123 said:


> Nice, so far so good


 
  
 good for you man! looks sick!


----------



## RedJohn456

selenium said:


>


 

 Great find! How do they compare to the R2A? Do you still have a link where you bought it from if you don't mind me asking? I might get one too


----------



## Selenium

nick n said:


> do they have the writing on the inner facing side that looks legit also? ( and yellowish paper inside box LOL)
> 
> thanks for taking the plunge saw them a bit ago and not sure







I want to wait until I get some overnight(and also while I'm at work) burn-in on them before doing any comparisons. One thing I can say for sure is they have excellent PRaT. Can't stop head bobbin and toe tappin. I would recommend anyone who's thinking of getting a set remain cautious as perhaps I just got lucky. But here is the link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252022370129?varId=550883131195

Something else I've noticed that's barely, well, noticeable, is that the strain relief of the left earphone has an ever-so-slightly bigger gap between it and the housing than the right phone.


----------



## waynes world

selenium said:


> Something else I've noticed that's barely, well, noticeable, is that the strain relief of the left earphone has an ever-so-slightly bigger gap between it and the housing than the right phone.


 
  
 Slight paint blotch and bigger gap... you won't be able to go out in public with them lol!
  
 Kidding of course. If they are the real things but with a few cosmetic blips, it's an awesome deal. Looking forward to your continued impressions!


----------



## PeterDLai

b9scrambler said:


> Yup. I can never get a good deal with the stock JVC tips. The Honor tips work pretty well, even with the wide bore.
> 
> As much as I love me some KZ, these are clearly a step above. They make the ED10 sound rough, which shocked the crap out of me. The ED10 is pretty boss.
> 
> Over-ear wear is fine. The little fins don't seem to get in the way, at least not for me.


 
  
 How flush do they sit in your ears? One of the pictures make it look like the entire body fits underneath the tragus of the wearer's ear. Is this accurate?


----------



## peter123

Hey, page 2000!!!!!!

Not bad


----------



## B9Scrambler

peterdlai said:


> How flush do they sit in your ears? One of the pictures make it look like the entire body fits underneath the tragus of the wearer's ear. Is this accurate?




They sit very flush, but not under the tragus for me. Heck, even the Fidue a31s stick out of my ears a bit and they are miniscule. I can definitely see the FXH30 fitting under the tragus for some people though.


----------



## jant71

Seems like a slow day so here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
  
 The Acoustune HS1001




 http://acoustune.com/
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://twitter.com/acoustune&prev=search
  
 A few things I have gathered from my reading. A bit V-shaped and big time treble with regards detail, extension. Seems a tweak with some changes(cable length, better iso) is coming in the HS1002. Plans for a higher HS1021 as well. Worth keeping an eye on for the improved and higher end versions for sure it seems.




  
 An early review here: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://komoch.blogspot.com/2015/05/acousutune-hs1001.html&prev=search
  
  
 (via e-earphone)
 Today we will introduce the item! ! !



▼ Acoustune HS1001 Gun Metal Grey e ☆ special price ¥ 16,800-
 From *Acoustune,* it is *HS1001!* ! ! !
*Newly adopted special synthetic base material (for non-consumer) to the diaphragm material that is most affected by the sound quality.*
*Conventional dynamic type are well told as a feature of "Applying to the delicacy", "tend muffled sound" is wiped out and so on shortcomings, and, "extent of the regeneration zone" original dynamic further "sound field feeling" It has been extended.*
 This is the impression I have actually listened but ,,,,
Insanely good this! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



*Range of size, the sound resolution height, is a great!*
 Because I like hiphop, and I tried to listen in a song called Cloudy day of Berner, but it was pretty good chemistry is \ (^ o ^) /
*Anyway, it is the raw sound-ish!* *!* *!*
 It will flourished firmly instrument each sound.
 So, I think a good affinity with rock and jazz, and the like.
 Vocal is pretty near the eye.
 Anyway, it was my favorite sound.
 And, also me out without firmly sasara would likely part stuck with high frequency.
 It is very pleasant if you are listening.
 It is quite excellent earphone called me the low-pass also put out properly.
 Because in the over-the-counter listen is also possible, please come to us those who were worried about our shop! ! !
 We look forward to!
 Or more, it was the introduction of HS1001!
 Until the last Thank you for browsing! ! !
  
▼ Acoustune HS1001 Gun Metal Grey e ☆ special price ¥ 16,800-


----------



## sodesuka

Interesting! But I'm not into V-shaped sound, so I hope they release one that's more balanced or have good upper midrange. I've been having underwhelming or even bad experiences with Japanese phones at certain price range, I hope something comes out that rectifies that.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Has anyone Heard / seen these:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/K3003-Ring-Iron-Headphones-Fever-HIFI-Sound-Quality-Move-Iron-Unit-DIY-Third-Frequency-HIFI-In/1825606_32433070383.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id2=ae_sellercrm_mail_template_1_en_US_2015-08-15&rowan_msg_id=8672SELLERCRM_50217$4f76324257ef4b8a8b39c93ed5ec9930
  








 TWIN


----------



## mochill

Get it twinstacks


----------



## dweaver

nick n said:


> _*dweaver*_ did you get on the Canadian leg of this trial tour yet?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/760203/oppo-pm-3-portable-planar-magnetic-headphones-loaner-program


no I wasn't aware of that one. I will check it out. Thank you


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> Get it twinstacks


 





 Stop That, mochill!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> no I wasn't aware of that one. I will check it out. Thank you




I am on the tour as well and will be mailing them of to the next person on Monday. Would love to see you comparison with the z7


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> I am on the tour as well and will be mailing them of to the next person on Monday. Would love to see you comparison with the z7


 
  
 +1!


----------



## mochill

I am saving to get it twin


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> I am saving to get it twin


 





 Whew!!! That certainly takes some pressure off. You almost had me convinced I should buy it.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> +1!


ok I will put my name forward in the thread


----------



## mochill

Twin bro if you take one for the team and say its awesome then I'll join you but I'm a poor dude now and only have three headphone so cant afford to buy it yet


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> ok I will put my name forward in the thread


 

 Awesome! I honestly hated the PM3 until today. Something clicked and am enjoying it immensely. I am using it with my SMSL M2 which has a much cleaner and transparent dac as opposed to my E17 and it is really enjoyable! I didn't give it a fair chance and I think a part of me wanted to hate this headphone so I wouldnt feel the need to buy it  but alas its charms have finally won me over!
  
 And so the comparison with the Z7 would be awesome sauce.


----------



## dweaver

redjohn456 said:


> Awesome! I honestly hated the PM3 until today. Something clicked and am enjoying it immensely. I am using it with my SMSL M2 which has a much cleaner and transparent dac as opposed to my E17 and it is really enjoyable! I didn't give it a fair chance and I think a part of me wanted to hate this headphone so I wouldnt feel the need to buy it  but alas its charms have finally won me over!
> 
> And so the comparison with the Z7 would be awesome sauce.


Now we just have see if they will let me test them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have a pair of THESE BETTES coming. they have the larger driver.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bette-Hybrid-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Monitors-IEMS-Headphones-NEW/321814718008?_trksid=p2060778.c100275.m3474&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D29979%26meid%3D0860f49bea084434b817f25de48807ba%26pid%3D100275%26
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

So, where are those initial ebay CKR9LTD sound impressions early comparisons etc., huh??


----------



## sososerious

Anyone tried or heard impressions on these? ...


2015 Latest Research DT2 Circle Iron Mixed Double Unit In-ear Headphone Can Change Line Upgrade Fever DIY HiFi Earphones Headset
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Joe Bloggs

sososerious said:


> Anyone tried or heard impressions on these? ...
> 
> 
> 2015 Latest Research DT2 Circle Iron Mixed Double Unit In-ear Headphone Can Change Line Upgrade Fever DIY HiFi Earphones Headset
> ...




Lol the nonsensical English... From my understanding of Chinese I'm betting "Ring-Iron mixed unit" means it's supposed to be a dynamic / BA hybrid IEM though


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> So, where are those initial ebay CKR9LTD sound impressions early comparisons etc., huh??:veryevil:




They're coming. These have been pretty much the only earphones I've used since I got them(the Macaws got some headtime though), and I have no doubts they're the real deal. On the upside, I'll have more burn-in time on them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

joe bloggs said:


> Lol the nonsensical English... From my understanding of Chinese I'm betting "Ring-Iron mixed unit" means it's supposed to be a dynamic / BA hybrid IEM though


 





 I love the translations. Especially with correspondence with sellers on Aliexpress. They always start with HELLO DEAR:.
  
 Makes me feel loved.
  








 TWIN


----------



## drbluenewmexico

selenium said:


> They're coming. These have been pretty much the only earphones I've used since I got them(the Macaws got some headtime though), and I have no doubts they're the real deal. On the upside, I'll have more burn-in time on them.


 

 burn BABY BURN!!


----------



## eclein

I got DUNU 1000, first triple driver hybrid I've heard. I'm sure you guys have all heard them but for me its a first and they are easily the best iem I've ever heard/owned.

I'm disabled so the budget is tight but I snuck these in and man I'm glad i did.....what did you guys think of them, if you in fact heard them?


----------



## doctorjazz

I think you did good, haven't listened to them for a while, but I did like the DUNU 1K (too much stuff, too little listening time...).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

eclein said:


> I got DUNU 1000, first triple driver hybrid I've heard. I'm sure you guys have all heard them but for me its a first and they are easily the best iem I've ever heard/owned.
> 
> I'm disabled so the budget is tight but I snuck these in and man I'm glad i did.....what did you guys think of them, if you in fact heard them?


 
 ​
 I call Piston 3 the new budget Dunu 1K lol


----------



## ayaflo

twinacstacks said:


> Has anyone Heard / seen these:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/K3003-Ring-Iron-Headphones-Fever-HIFI-Sound-Quality-Move-Iron-Unit-DIY-Third-Frequency-HIFI-In/1825606_32433070383.html?tracelog=rowan&rowan_id2=ae_sellercrm_mail_template_1_en_US_2015-08-15&rowan_msg_id=8672SELLERCRM_50217$4f76324257ef4b8a8b39c93ed5ec9930
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some of the photos are from the AKG K3003 product catalogue. Just like them, the BA's in these do not use any receiver tube but has a magnified damper in the form of the orange and black filters. Interesting for the price. The pics also show commendable machining.


----------



## ayaflo

Wavelet Design Opus 1 utilizing a Dynamic BA - http://www.zionote.com/2012/waveletdesign/opus1/
  
 Clieos shared the release news a while ago but the cable looks thicker and price has doubled the initial retail price to $300+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Available on Kakaku - http://kakaku.com/item/K0000777012/


----------



## eclein

The Opus 1 looks interesting, that link shows them at $258 currently if my currency converter is accurate.


----------



## ayaflo

eclein said:


> The Opus 1 looks interesting, that link shows them at $258 currently if my currency converter is accurate.


 
  
 Yes I stand corrected. Thx


----------



## r2muchstuff

The Westone Adventure Beta that I ordered at the discounted price arrived just prior to my surgery.  Tested them and then let them burn for over 100 hours.  Finally I am up for some listening and tip rolling.  Held in place I get what they can do but I cannot get them to stay in place.  I have tried every tip in the package plus all other small bore tips, that will fit the skinny long nozzles, in my collection.  Down and over ear.  I generally like over ear wearing style, but these would not stay in place, no seal at all.  Down wearing is somewhat better, however seal will not stay.  Basically they just fall out of my ears.  When held in place with the best fitting tips I could find (light blue pair from ThinkSound Rain 2) I concluded the sound quality did not warrant anymore effort .... Returned.
  
 More KZ arrived also and are on burn, some for gifts and some as second pairs (EDSE, ED10, ED9 & ATE).
  
 Still loving the Fidue A73.
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## twister6

r2muchstuff said:


> The Westone Adventure Beta that I ordered at the discounted price arrived just prior to my surgery.  Tested them and then let them burn for over 100 hours.  Finally I am up for some listening and tip rolling.  Held in place I get what they can do but I cannot get them to stay in place.  I have tried every tip in the package plus all other small bore tips, that will fit the skinny long nozzles, in my collection.  Down and over ear.  I generally like over ear wearing style, but these would not stay in place, no seal at all.  Down wearing is somewhat better, however seal will not stay.  Basically they just fall out of my ears.  When held in place with the best fitting tips I could find (light blue pair from ThinkSound Rain 2) I concluded the sound quality did not warrant anymore effort .... Returned.
> 
> More KZ arrived also and are on burn, some for gifts and some as second pairs (EDSE, ED10, ED9 & ATE).
> 
> ...


 
  
 You tried all the silicone STAR tips and Tru fit foam tips?  I would have expected at least foam tips to do the trick, especially if you go with a large size, squeeze/Insert and let them expand to stay put.  Maybe try some Comply foam tips, 100 size?  Another choice, try Shure tips, you can get different sizes of their silicone olive tips at Sweetwater.com,  like this one: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EASFX1-10M


----------



## eclein

ayaflo said:


> Yes I stand corrected. Thx


 
 That wasn't my intention, I'm way to laid back to even think that way. I mentioned it because it looks like the currency value is always fluctuating so we may get a shot at an even lower price but it wouldn't surprise me if they shot way up either.


----------



## Tarnum

@ayaflo: OPUS1 maybe just the pioneer product for dynamic BA driver technology...and price can be very high for its real performance. 
 However, the Dynamic motion DM100 that also on sale in Kakaku is more interesting. It uses the Balanced dynamic driver technology. I tried once and the performance is really beyond its price.


----------



## r2muchstuff

twister6 said:


> You tried all the silicone STAR tips and Tru fit foam tips?  I would have expected at least foam tips to do the trick, especially if you go with a large size, squeeze/Insert and let them expand to stay put.  Maybe try some Comply foam tips, 100 size?  Another choice, try Shure tips, you can get different sizes of their silicone olive tips at Sweetwater.com,  like this one: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EASFX1-10M


 

 Tried all the silicone tips that I have and that fit them.  I have never been able to use foam tips, just have not trained myself properly.  Anyway, I have too many phones (maybe not) and any that do not sound really good or offer something unusual for their price is redundant.  If they require too much work to fit/sound good then I am on to something else - like the Granvela&Reg; URBANFUN and soon the Trinity Delta & Hyperion.
 All is good 
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure, everyone has different ears/preferences. I'd guess you can't really get a good sense of the sound of the Westones (or any iem), if you don't get a decent fit/seal. I've been surprised at how my opinion changes on an iem when/if I finally find the tips that work well.
And, they may not be your cup of onion soup. 
I find them a bit like the Senn 650, some "haze" in the mids that clears with better amplification and other upstream gear, detailed, good imaging and GREAT fit/seal. Obviously, I'm not the best person to generalize from-most things that fit everyone well give me fits, so my ears aren't typical. They do isolate great in my ears.
and, YMMV always applies with these things!


----------



## Dsnuts

I will answer your question about if you can eq the same sound on the SHP9500 vs doing the mod. @ Slowpickr..  Yes and no. I suppose you can eq a bit more bass to have more presence but I don't know if you can eq better imaging. The reason why the imaging is hindered a bit on the stock configuration or stock padding without the mod is because the drivers actually end up sitting on the ears vs them being properly placed or set just above the ears. You won't know that it is being hindered until you do the mod.
  
 The mod has a similar effect to earphone tips on earphones and how they change sound. Narrow tips usually enhance bass and treble which effects the mids in different ways. Wider tips usually give better imagery and space for the sound which is what I prefer. Spiral Dots and UE tips for example. The foam mod has a similar effect as wide bore tips for earphones, it gives you proper spacing to hear the cans for how they were truly meant to sound. It does make a marked difference. Sound is more precise, to my ears better balanced and the best part which is the imagery. Imagery is exceptional on the cheap phones that can. But one does not notice this until the mod.


----------



## slowpickr

Thanks DS. I have noticed that the inner part of the ear cups touch my ears. Looks like I'm going to do the mod when I get a chance. It's too bad though that the pads aren't replaceable. However, for $50 I can easily overlook that.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can give you some instructions through PM. Will be worth your effort. Will do it later today. It is about the easiest mod you will ever do. Easier than putting on some tips on earphones.  The key however is the actual thickness and the material used for the cut out. Again I will message you with the details later.


----------



## slowpickr

dsnuts said:


> I can give you some instructions through PM. Will be worth your effort. Will do it later today. It is about the easiest mod you will ever do. Easier than putting on some tips on earphones.  The key however is the actual thickness and the material used for the cut out. Again I will message you with the details later.


 
 PM sent.  Thanks!!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fan's of the JVC FXD series earphones rejoice!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778412/review-of-the-jvc-ha-fxh30-by-b9scrambler


----------



## 7S Cameron

For everyone who has the D2000J: how is the fit? The only IEM I have ever tried that fit me without any effort was the FXD80. I could literally just shove it in my ear and it would have a great seal every time. That is one of my gripes with the FX850. I have to play with it for a few minutes to get a proper seal.


----------



## twister6

7s cameron said:


> For everyone who has the D2000J: how is the fit? The only IEM I have ever tried that fit me without any effort was the FXD80. I could literally just shove it in my ear and it would have a great seal every time. That is one of my gripes with the FX850. I have to play with it for a few minutes to get a proper seal.


 
  
 Fit is perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
   
  
 And with included fins (removable) - they get wedged in secure:


----------



## SWLIU

dweaver said:


> swliu said:
> 
> 
> > What the!? 7 drivers: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013E89IQG
> ...


 
  
 It just became available on amazon. Hope this is a real thing...


----------



## eclein

I'd try them, the build looks solid, the price is very reasonable it looks like. 
I look forward to a pioneering cat giving them a listen!


----------



## dweaver

swliu said:


> It just became available on amazon. Hope this is a real thing...


 
 LOL I clicked on the link for this and while I was reading I saw this: http://www.amazon.com/KZ-ATE-Balanced-Earphones-Headphone/dp/B00YOVI6UW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CMCV9HCEPJYYXVHQQ5N which I then proceeded to buy. I figure $20CAD to try an unknown hybrid IEM might be fun . Who knows, it might be a diamond in the rough.
  
 If anyone has already tried this one, post some comments for me to read.
  
 As for the headphone originally discussed. I do like the looks of it and the design intrigues me. But aside from getting a loaner pair from the manufacturer to test and review I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on it. My budget just says no.


----------



## DannyBai

The KZ Ate's are just dynamic I believe. Sound is good though.


----------



## Ap616

dweaver said:


> LOL I clicked on the link for this and while I was reading I saw this: http://www.amazon.com/KZ-ATE-Balanced-Earphones-Headphone/dp/B00YOVI6UW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CMCV9HCEPJYYXVHQQ5N which I then proceeded to buy. I figure $20CAD to try an unknown hybrid IEM might be fun . Who knows, it might be a diamond in the rough.
> 
> If anyone has already tried this one, post some comments for me to read.
> 
> As for the headphone originally discussed. I do like the looks of it and the design intrigues me. But aside from getting a loaner pair from the manufacturer to test and review I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on it. My budget just says no.




It looks like bad, deceiving Chinese translation to Amazon to me, Dweaver. 

The KZ ATE is a single dynamic. However, for the $13 I got mine for I think it is a fantastic iem. It makes for a great gym iem or beater pair.


----------



## dweaver

AHHH darn. Still for $20CAD I think I will let the order stand . They might be a nice beater pair or make a nice gift for someone.


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> LOL I clicked on the link for this and while I was reading I saw this: http://www.amazon.com/KZ-ATE-Balanced-Earphones-Headphone/dp/B00YOVI6UW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CMCV9HCEPJYYXVHQQ5N which I then proceeded to buy. I figure $20CAD to try an unknown hybrid IEM might be fun . Who knows, it might be a diamond in the rough.
> 
> If anyone has already tried this one, post some comments for me to read.
> 
> As for the headphone originally discussed. I do like the looks of it and the design intrigues me. But aside from getting a loaner pair from the manufacturer to test and review I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on it. My budget just says no.




There's a whole KZ thread in here, I'm pretty sure Twister6 reviewed them in there.

I'm also quite sure they're single dynamics. I don't care much for them myself but many others seem to enjoy them.

Edit: Damn kids interrupting, I was to slow


----------



## ozkan

I bet they are double dynamic IEM just like IM50/70.


----------



## ozkan

http://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Headphones-Running-Eartips-Microphone/dp/B00Y0F6IBG


----------



## Dsnuts

To the guys that own the Dunu DN2KJs. After the phones are nicely worn in try spiral dots with the short silver spacer. The 3Dness of the earphones expands and the treble is a bit more even. See what you guys think. 
  
 If it sounds a bit peaky or bright it could be your source your using. Try this and try that. I like how the spiral dots open up that stage.
  
 The biggest surprise to me is how good my old Fiio X3 sounds with the DN2KJs. Warmer sounding dap makes sense.


----------



## jant71

Hey, where's Selenium??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nobody has bought another ebay CKR LTD yet since the last posts with the pics(keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 till the seller feels the need to have a sale/drops the price!). Still 9 left 
  
  
 Any discovery thread denizens have a pair of M/L Spiral dots they don't use? Like the spiral dots on my Kanen S30 but the large is a bit big and the M a bit smallish for the shallow fitting IE7 style housing. Nice to have all the sizes anyhow. Shoot me a PM and I'll buy them from ya!
  
  
 Also finally finished my mastering of the FXT200. Had to replace the front screens and retune them and fix for odd tip dependency issues I traced back to the secondary front damping screens. Much better with most tips once gone including better L/R balance issue I had with the original screens. Oddly, much better with tips performing like normal and much easier to get the right/left seal than before removing the screens which is odd, I know, but magically much better when they were gone. 
  
 I did notice unamped brightness issues w/o the screens when upping the volume. Normal on my Sony S639 since forever. Not an issue on the Xuelin 770C new vers. though maybe the Jazz setting or Jazz with bright HO was a little harsh. So I replaced the screens/filters.
  

  


 Still a bit tip dependent with regards source and power. Unamped don't try longer tips as the sound may be small and farther away w/o enough power to push it. Hence the UE tips above with Ostry OS300 filters. Above pic is the clear Grado big bi-flanges which I use with the Xuelin. Those have the red OS200 filters in them.
  
 That is the discovery(kinda). Just that while the Ostry OS tuning tips are great tips, they don't fit the biggest bore phones cause the filters take up room. You can pop them out of the size you don't use(w/o damage and can be put back in) and pop them in other tips and join the tuning craze to a degree. Or even supplement; three choices on your T20 not enough for ya? Make some more combinations!


----------



## Vain III

Thanks to Twister & Selenium's reviews I now have the Macaw GT100s coming to me.  Managed to keep myself from buying new headphones for so long, but that invisible itch is daunting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Great work with those FXTs jant. Im definitely going to pick up a pair at some point to compliment the FXH30.


----------



## Omark12

Hey been out of the game for a while. What's the best IEM for EDM right now (up to $200). I need something that I can work out in too. I was thinking the Audio Technica Sport2 but I have more money to spend if I can get something even better.


----------



## Selenium

Sorry about the absent impressions/comparisons of the eBay CKR9LTD guys. :angry_face: I've been having serious woman problems and haven't been able to think about much else. But I have been listening to my CKR9s though, and they are fabulous. Slightly warm and dry in the mids; just enough to sound very realistic to my ears. Not like the VSD5 which is IMO too dry sounding. 

If these were an animal, they'd be a silverback gorilla. 


Usually docile and gentle, intelligent, but incredibly powerful, fast, and agile. Can go from calm to rocking your world faster than you can say King Kong. The bass is immense, and never, EEEEEEVER, seems to roll off. It does lose a bit of presence as it inches closer towards the midrange, which helps keep the mids just as clear as any other phone I currently have except for the GT100S. Treble has nice sparkle and air, especially higher up, so sibilance is never an issue, yet the presentation is still brightened up some. Speaking of the presentation, these just sound BIG. All the time. 

I'd take the chance on them again, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Euphonik

omark12 said:


> Hey been out of the game for a while. What's the best IEM for EDM right now (up to $200). I need something that I can work out in too. I was thinking the Audio Technica Sport2 but I have more money to spend if I can get something even better.


 
  
 For gym use I'd highly recommend the Sony MDRAS800AP. Sound quality and fit for these is excellent even if you weren't considering using them specifically for that purpose. I also listen primarily to EDM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NBMI5X8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## B9Scrambler

euphonik said:


> For gym use I'd highly recommend the Sony MDRAS800AP. Sound quality and fit for these is excellent even if you weren't considering using them specifically for that purpose. I also listen primarily to EDM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 FINALLY!!! Someone else who has recommended these. The AS800AP is a great earphone


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> FINALLY!!! Someone else who has recommended these. The AS800AP is a great earphone




Lol! I was thinking about you reading that post


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> Lol! I was thinking about you reading that post


 
  
 Cheers to that. Out of my collection, the only earphones I feel worth hyping are the Sony AS800AP, JVC FXH30 (these especially), and KZ ED10. I'm not much for hyping stuff though given how well that often goes (read, not well). I'll recommend them, but that's it for me.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Cheers to that. Out of my collection, the only earphones I feel worth hyping are the Sony AS800AP, JVC FXH30 (these especially), and KZ ED10. I'm not much for hyping stuff though given how well that often goes (read, not well). I'll recommend them, but that's it for me.




And now I feel bad for not owing any of those......


----------



## BloodyPenguin

If I would ever hype something.  
  
 It would be:
  
*SoundSOUL S-018* for earphones.  They truly surprised me.
  
*Suvov S20* for earbuds, they are just freaking amazing.
  
  
 Together they cost just under $20.


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> If I would ever hype something.
> 
> It would be:
> 
> ...




Lol! The s-018 surprised me as well after reading all the good things mentioned about them 

Just goes to show how different tastes we have around here.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> Lol! The s-018 surprised me as well after reading all the good things mentioned about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is the best thing about Head-Fi.  If we all liked the same things, it would be boring.
  
 ..


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> That is the best thing about Head-Fi.  If we all liked the same things, it would be boring.
> 
> ..




Exactly! Different opinions makes things a lot more interesting. This site would be pretty boring if everyone had the same ten items in their possession and all enjoyed them equally.


----------



## waynes world

selenium said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Danger! Danger! Danger!
(this is my resistance talking!)


----------



## ozkan

selenium said:


> Sorry about the absent impressions/comparisons of the eBay CKR9LTD guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you mean GT100S has clearer mids than CKR9LTD? How do you compare the bass and treble? Does GT100S sound natural or thin compared to CKR9LTD? Thank you.


----------



## mochill

buy the duke instead bro, fukin awesome


----------



## ozkan

mochill said:


> buy the duke instead bro, fukin awesome


 
  
 But isn't the treble bothersome on Duke?


----------



## mochill

Nope just like the rockets and asg1plus not bothersome at all


----------



## jant71

omark12 said:


> Hey been out of the game for a while. What's the best IEM for EDM right now (up to $200). I need something that I can work out in too. I was thinking the Audio Technica Sport2 but I have more money to spend if I can get something even better.


 
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/157887895/high-end-sports-in-ear-headphones-by-trinity-audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The only issue is that you need to wait a bit till they are ready. Atlas should good for EDM with the armature and of course five filters to get close to the right tuning for ya.
  
  
 @Selenium, thanks for the impression! 
  
 Oh, and like magic they start to sell again. Only one but only like two hours so far, lol.


----------



## jant71

Now another one of those CKR9LTD's has sold! Wonder who...oh wait. That was me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 What the hell, I have the Spiral dots for them, I have the Xuelin and know it will synergize well. And thanks again to Vlenbo for the CKR9 tour back when so I have previous experience. No reason not to at the price as they seem to sound as they should.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Now another one of those CKR9LTD's has sold! Wonder who...oh wait. That was me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jant71

Oh yes! And certainly paranoid that the seller has eyeballed them all and is sending out less blemished ones first for better feedback so not waiting to buy one of the last few.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Oh yes! And certainly paranoid that the seller has eyeballed them all and is sending out less blemished ones first for better feedback so not waiting to buy one of the last few.


 
 Hook me up with the dregs.
  
  
 I will probably buy the ath-ckr9ltd after the atlas. 
  
  


jant71 said:


> Now another one of those CKR9LTD's has sold! Wonder who...oh wait. That was me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You're welcome once again. I am still rather enjoying them.
  
 Wait, I'm not, the ath-r70x just frigging makes me want to leave my in-ears to collect dust for a little while longer lol. (That and I lost my ath-tips, which does the sound justice imo).
  


waynes world said:


>


 
 Yeah I feel you, and here I am still with a sony walkman and the cayin c5 amplifier. Makes me wonder, how the heck did I resist the hype of other players/amps?


----------



## waynes world

vlenbo said:


> Yeah I feel you, and here I am still with a sony walkman and the cayin c5 amplifier. Makes me wonder, how the heck did I resist the hype of other players/amps?


 
  
 You probably resisted because that's probably a nice combo! Good work!
  
 The VE Zen earbuds have helped me resist a lot of stuff. And the Xuelin 770 has helped as well. I did break down not too long ago and get the Cayin C5. I mainly use it off of my laptop + Hifimediy sabre dac, and I really enjoy the combo, but some day I'm sure I'll break down and get a nice desktop dac and/or amp. Fwiw, I still use and enjoy the C&C/BH combo - I thought it would gather dust, but the Zens sound great off of it.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Hook me up with the dregs.
> 
> 
> I will probably buy the ath-ckr9ltd after the atlas.
> ...


 

 I didn't get it right the first time. Went Fiio X1, then Sony, A15. Then got the 770C new once I saw they went with some changes tweaks. Still have my S639 Walkman which is good for the radio and ease of use.
  
 Don't wait too long,  *7 *LTD left at that price


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> You probably resisted because that's probably a nice combo! Good work!
> 
> The VE Zen earbuds have helped me resist a lot of stuff. And the Xuelin 770 has helped as well. I did break down not too long ago and get the Cayin C5. I mainly use it off of my laptop + Hifimediy sabre dac, and I really enjoy the combo, but some day I'm sure I'll break down and get a nice desktop dac and/or amp. Fwiw, I still use and enjoy the C&C/BH combo - I thought it would gather dust, but the Zens sound great off of it.


 

  How does the BH go with the 770? I always liked the soundstage and battery life aspects but that bass was always reported as a bit loose but since the 770C new has such clean tight bass it should add up the right way to some quality fun!


----------



## Selenium

ozkan said:


> Do you mean GT100S has clearer mids than CKR9LTD? How do you compare the bass and treble? Does GT100S sound natural or thin compared to CKR9LTD? Thank you.




Honestly, when switching between the CKR9LTD and GT100s, I have to go through some pretty intense brain-in every time. Compared to the MacaW, the red CKR9 is a seductive, intimate bass monster. Part of what makes the GT100S so clear is the lack of any kind of mid-bass hump and a fair amount of treble emphasis - so perceived clarity, but it's a very clear earphone any way you slice it. 



jant71 said:


> Now another one of those CKR9LTD's has sold! Wonder who...oh wait. That was me  .
> 
> What the hell, I have the Spiral dots for them, I have the Xuelin and know it will synergize well. And thanks again to Vlenbo for the CKR9 tour back when so I have previous experience. No reason not to at the price as they seem to sound as they should.




I think you'll dig 'em. Hard not to. I can actually wear mine over-the-ear, but wearing them down with a shirt clip is fine most of the time. I think it's also worth noting, that like a silverback they never get intimated. Doesn't matter the complexity of the track, they don't flinch.
[VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QGB2ACJdEjk[/VIDEO]


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> How does the BH go with the 770? I always liked the soundstage and battery life aspects but that bass was always reported as a bit loose but since the 770C new has such clean tight bass it should add up the right way to some quality fun!


 
  
 I will surgically remove the BH from the C&C and attach it to the 770 and give it a whirl!


----------



## mochill

What about duke @wayeworld


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> What about duke @wayeworld


 
  
 Hey Moch! Yes, I have a lot of interest in the Duke as well - all things VE actually. I really like the highs of the Zens. How would you compare the highs of the Duke with the Zens?


----------



## mochill

Abit more extension and alot more realism, breathtaking vocals /midrange which exceeds the aurisonics ,very tight textured bass which is fast, big soundstage reproduction as big as the asg1plus , much more detailed too


----------



## mochill

All are out of box impression


----------



## twister6

Guys, SoundMagic E80 is finally on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133ACE8O in 3 colors: gunmetal, gold, and red!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> *I didn't get it right the first time. Went Fiio X1, then Sony, A15. Then got the 770C new once I saw they went with some changes tweaks.* Still have my S639 Walkman which is good for the radio and ease of use.
> 
> *Don't wait too long,  7 LTD left at that price *


 
 That's true, you had a lot of players to play around with. I hope this time you will enjoy the xuelin player with this amazing deal of an in-ear.
  
 I'm surprised, I didn't expect most people to keep around a 8 year old walkman, that's funny (in a good way)!
  
 Ugh...but I'll be in the same situation in the atlas' kickstarter page when I order this amazing ltd.
  
  
 I'll be thinking over it.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Abit more extension and alot more realism, breathtaking vocals /midrange which exceeds the aurisonics ,very tight textured bass which is fast, big soundstage reproduction as big as the asg1plus , much more detailed too


 
  
 Sweet - thanks mochill!


----------



## mikaveli06

twister6 said:


> Guys, SoundMagic E80 is finally on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133ACE8O in 3 colors: gunmetal, gold, and red!


i really love mine.....as i decide between ckr9ltd, a73, or dunu 2kj....or even new aurisonics line


----------



## mochill

Your welcome bro


----------



## doctorjazz

Duke sounds interesting...love the Zen and have listened to them quite a bit, really a revelation. However, they're having trouble competing for eat time right now, between the HE-1000 and the acs Encore. On vacation, plugging the acs into the Pono now, fail asleep to some high resolution Kinks...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Duke sounds interesting...love the Zen and have listened to them quite a bit, really a revelation. However, they're having trouble competing for eat time right now, between the HE-1000 and the acs Encore. On vacation, plugging the acs into the Pono now, fail asleep to some high resolution Kinks...


 
  
 You're dangerous doc. I'm already having a very tough time resisting the Pono largely due to you. The HE1K's are pricey enough for me that resistance is not entirely futile for them. But now you bring up some unknown "acs Encores"? When does it end lol!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twister6 said:


> Guys, SoundMagic E80 is finally on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133ACE8O in 3 colors: gunmetal, gold, and red!




Wow I really loved the E10 when I had them years ago, the E80 must be on another level.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Duke sounds interesting...love the Zen and have listened to them quite a bit, really a revelation. However, they're having trouble competing for eat time right now, between the HE-1000 and the acs Encore. On vacation, plugging the acs into the Pono now, fail asleep to some high resolution Kinks...
> ...




HEHEHEHEHE!
The Encore is a custom iem, molds of ears needed and all that. They have this incredibly realistic portrayal of space and sour between instruments, different presentation than the HEK, but as canoeing in its way. And, they do sound GREAT out of the Pono (everyone should own a Pono imo ) . Not sure I'd go the custom rout again, though.


----------



## Selenium

I'd like to get a Pono but I can never seem to find one on the cheap.


----------



## doctorjazz

selenium said:


> I'd like to get a Pono but I can never seem to find one on the cheap.




Subscribe to the Frys newsletter, they send promos and often have 1 day sales at $50 of, sometimes even $100 off (I think even as low as $249). I almost bought a second as a backup, but came to my senses before pulling the trigger. Have a bunch of good gear...I'd say 80-90% of the time I'm listening to my Pono (a lot of that is the portable nature of the thing...can bring it to bed, on dog walks, etc. Not chained to the PC or sweet spot in the living room. Both those are better sounding, but I don't miss them using the Pono. And, Got balanced cables for the HE-1000 from Norne, Pono in this set up sounds great (many feel the balanced mode is much of what makes it great...I'd agree, but most of my headphones aren't balanced, still love 'em out of the Pono).


----------



## Selenium

First comparison no one wants! CKR9LTD vs. XBA-H1

  

  
 I actually think the H1 might be better than it's given credit for - but it still can't keep up with the red CKR9s. It(the H1) is cooler in tone, with less bass, and yet it still isn't as clear or as natural sounding as the Audio Technicas. The latter are simply ace for Purity Ring(Push Pull, very fitting track, eh?)


----------



## peter123

The Macaw GT100 are $60 on AE today, good deal?


----------



## mochill

Nope, better deal is the duke to the infinite


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Nope, better deal is the duke to the infinite




They should be here soon 

Maybe better wait for them first.


----------



## mochill

You'll love the duke peter123


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> You'll love the duke peter123




Can't wait the hear them, I'll get the RA as well


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> The Macaw DT100 are $60 on AE today, good deal?


 
  
 Do you mean GT100? Can you provide me the link please?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Do you mean GT100? Can you provide me the link please?




Yes ofcourse, I'll edit my post.

I've only got my phone here but theres only 3-4 offerings if you search Aliexpress. If you buy through your phone you'll get $10 off on all orders over $69. Valid today only


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> The Macaw GT100 are $60 on AE today, good deal?




Fo sho.


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> The Macaw GT100 are $60 on AE today, good deal?




Yes, buy them now.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Subscribe to the Frys newsletter, they send promos and often have 1 day sales at $50 of, sometimes even $100 off (I think even as low as $249). I almost bought a second as a backup, but came to my senses before pulling the trigger. Have a bunch of good gear...I'd say 80-90% of the time I'm listening to my Pono (a lot of that is the portable nature of the thing...can bring it to bed, on dog walks, etc. Not chained to the PC or sweet spot in the living room. Both those are better sounding, but I don't miss them using the Pono. *And, Got balanced cables for the HE-1000 from Norne, Pono in this set up sounds great (many feel the balanced mode is much of what makes it great...I'd agree, but most of my headphones aren't balanced, still love 'em out of the Pono).*


 
  
 I'm waiting for you to get the Zens balanced so that you can torture me even more lol!


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> Fo sho.







vain iii said:


> Yes, buy them now.




No pressure he 

It took to long, I'm back at my senses again after shopping like crazy on the AE sale today


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm waiting for you to get the Zens balanced so that you can torture me even more lol!
[/quote]

2 things keeping me from going balanced Zen 1)have to complete my review (actually started, but details of life keeps getting in the way). 2)I believe I will have to do without it for a long time. But, being able to torture you even further is a motivator!


----------



## 7S Cameron

doctorjazz said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > doctorjazz said:
> ...



Why may you not go custom again? I've been debating on getting customs for a while now...


----------



## doctorjazz

Why may you not go custom again? I've been debating on getting customs for a while now...[/quote]

Well, I believe I'm a tough fit. Many seem to get their molds, wait a while, they arrive, and, bingo, great fit, great sound, done. I've never had an easy time with fit/seal with universals, seem to have a mutant left ear canal, always struggle with getting a good fit. In theory, getting customs, with a mold JUST FOR ME would seem the answer...but I always worried the same thing COULD happen. I won't go into all the boring details, but I started the process with acs a bit before Black Friday. Been through multiple retaking of molds, some mechanical problems, 1 upgrade (started with the T1, upgraded to the Encore), sent it back multiple times, just about a week or so for it came back for what seems like the final time. Still not 100% perfect in the left, but close enough. Sound is exquisite in my early impressions. ACS did handle it nicely and professionally. Still, we're talking about 10-11 months it took to get here. If things stay good, though, I'll feel it was worth it in the end (these are the most open, wide, realistic in ears I've ever heard...as they should be for the price...)

That's the short version (at least, short for me), PM me if you want all the little details. Think you get the idea, though.


----------



## Vain III

peter123 said:


> selenium said:
> 
> 
> > Fo sho.
> ...




Missed opportunity to tell everyone how good the Macaw's really are. I'm using some double flange tips with them and they're just so yummy.


----------



## peter123

vain iii said:


> Missed opportunity to tell everyone how good the Macaw's really are. I'm using some double flange tips with them and they're just so yummy.


 
 Yes, for now  
  
 I'm really looking forward to @Selenium comparison between the CKR9LTD's and the Macaw's. That will give me a better idea on how the Macaw's really sound than I've got now )I'm afraid of to thin mids and lacking bass.....). No preassure @Selenium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Tormorrow my package from Venture Electronics should arrive so I'll have plenty to enjoy anyway


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> Yes, for now
> 
> I'm really looking forward to @Selenium
> comparison between the CKR9LTD's and the Macaw's. That will give me a better idea on how the Macaw's really sound than I've got now )I'm afraid of to thin mids and lacking bass.....). No preassure @Selenium
> ...




Oh it absolutely sounds thin in the mids and lacking bass when compared to the red CKR9s. But it nails it's own sound sig so hard. Come to the bright side, Peter. 

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-B0vLnUjGk[/VIDEO]


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> Oh it absolutely sounds thin in the mids and lacking bass when compared to the red CKR9s. But it nails it's own sound sig so hard. Come to the bright side, Peter.
> 
> [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-B0vLnUjGk[/VIDEO]




Lol, I tend to enjoy different signatures but lately I've started to get fatigue pretty fast with IEM's that doesn't have a tje fullness in the midrange...

Let's see what the Duke/Runabout combo brings to the table first


----------



## mochill

It'll bring you a whole new level of enjoyment


----------



## leobigfield

mochill said:


> It'll bring you a whole new level of enjoyment




Hypechill 

Joking bro


----------



## mochill

I'm telling you the truth and only but the truth


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> Hypechill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have both the R2A and Duke, and IMO the Duke is definitely more hifi sounding, with much better controlled bass, much much better clarity and more realistic sounding soundstage. With a little mod to make foam tips flush with the nozzle, it sounds much better imo. 
  
 So its not just Hype, its a really good iem. For whatever reason the treble isn't giving me too much trouble so I like it with the tip mod and regular stock double flange tip.
  
 IMO the R2A is okay for the KS price, and certainly not worth the full retail price. The R2A is fun for out and about with its nice bass


----------



## mochill

Right on brother  preach it like you just don't care  !!!!


----------



## Wokei

@mochill and @RedJohn456 ....the Duke brother in town ! Woot Woot


----------



## RedJohn456

wokei said:


> @mochill and @RedJohn456 ....the Duke brother in town ! Woot Woot


 

 Masa Wokei   Missed your gifs man


----------



## Vain III

selenium said:


> Oh it absolutely sounds thin in the mids and lacking bass when compared to the red CKR9s. But it nails it's own sound sig so hard. Come to the bright side, Peter.




This is true, but they handle EQ very well. I hit the bass boost on my E18, threw on the black filters w/ double flanges, and hit up the DubstepGutter for some bassy tracks. Definitely not lacking in the bass department after that. Actually, I would say these handle EQ better than any IEM I've ever owned sans maybe the DJE but fit issues abound with those.


----------



## mochill

WOKEI!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyBai

I think I'd rather read iemmagnets posts over the 12 year old that keeps posting in various threads.


----------



## Vain III

dannybai said:


> I think I'd rather read iemmagnets posts over the 12 year old that keeps posting in various threads.




Is iemmagnet the guy that keep saying his Miles Davis Trumpet's were the best thing since sliced bread? IIRC He also convinced me and a few others to get the Om Audio inearpeace... which wasn't to bad I guess.


----------



## DannyBai

vain iii said:


> Is iemmagnet the guy that keep saying his Miles Davis Trumpet's were the best thing since sliced bread? IIRC He also convinced me and a few others to get the Om Audio inearpeace... which wasn't to bad I guess.




All I remember was the Pistons, then something else and most recently it was the E80's.


----------



## Vain III

dannybai said:


> vain iii said:
> 
> 
> > Is iemmagnet the guy that keep saying his Miles Davis Trumpet's were the best thing since sliced bread? IIRC He also convinced me and a few others to get the Om Audio inearpeace... which wasn't to bad I guess.
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/698277/om-audio-inearpeace-hybrid-iem-the-single-ba-single-dynamic-driver-iem-done-right

At least IEM hawks okayish stuff. Even if he makes it seem like end-game gear.


----------



## Kennyli60

I received a apir of the Acoustune earphone, the HS1001 model.  I like it a lot.  I felt like sitting on the front row of a live concert hall when listening music played on my Android smartphone.


----------



## CoiL

Where did You buy it from?


----------



## mikaveli06

Pulled trigger on ckr9 ltd

Why is it that as soon as i pressed confirm purchase, i start looking for next purchase lol.....prolly VE Duke

Also looking for new dap as i have clip+ right now. Heard good things about xduo x2 while i wait for dx80 to drop. Anyone have/had x2 and clip+, is it worthy upgrade?


----------



## mochill

get the duke


----------



## mikaveli06

mochill said:


> get the duke


eventually I'm sure I will. Just right now I can get the ckr9 Ltd and xduoo x2 for roughly same price as duke. I'll probably wait for them to pop up in classifieds.... U think it sounds better than Rockets??


----------



## mochill

Hell yeah also better than the asg1plus


----------



## eclein

What is the *DUKE?*


----------



## peter123

eclein said:


> What is the *DUKE?*




http://www.head-fi.org/t/777138/venture-electronics-ve-duke-a-new-high-performance-iem


----------



## eclein

Thanks!!! Where does one purchase these in the US, anywhere??


----------



## BloodyPenguin

eclein said:


> Thanks!!! Where does one purchase these in the US, anywhere??


 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-DUKE-In-Ear-Earphone/32417283204.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.9.kgHOLP


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> That's true, you had a lot of players to play around with. I hope this time you will enjoy the xuelin player with this amazing deal of an in-ear.
> 
> I'm surprised, I didn't expect most people to keep around a 8 year old walkman, that's funny (in a good way)!
> 
> ...


 
 Seems the 15 LTD's are already gone now but the seller seems to have more than another 10 available now. Where do they get them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will compare my CKR9 impressions with the LTD using the same S639 which is another reason it is still good to have it. Hope to confirm the previous stated improvements from the regular 9's 
  


kennyli60 said:


> I received a apir of the Acoustune earphone, the HS1001 model.  I like it a lot.  I felt like sitting on the front row of a live concert hall when listening music played on my Android smartphone.


 

 Cool, look forward to more impressions. That's what they were shooting for, "A venture company of unique acoustic products delivering with rich sound feeling of live performance"!


----------



## TwinACStacks

You Guys need to seriously consider these Bette 10MM Hybrids. I'm making no claims other than they are VERY good and have come down to around $43 on Ebay and Amazon.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## vlenbo

Quote:



jant71 said:


> Seems the 15 LTD's are already gone now but the seller seems to have more than another 10 available now. Where do they get them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to read that, I'm eagerly awaiting your ltd impressions. When will they arrive? (out of gesticulation).
  
 Also, I'm happy there's more in stock, but now I"m afraid if they'll run out...I have little time left dang it.


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> Also looking for new dap as i have clip+ right now. Heard good things about xduo x2 while i wait for dx80 to drop. Anyone have/had x2 and clip+, is it worthy upgrade?


 
  
 Can't help you with the X2, but the Xuelin 770C - while not being super slick functionality wise - is a damn sweet sounding and good looking DAP for around $100.


----------



## mochill

For dap, wait for fiio x7, and get duke asap!!!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Pono!!!!!


----------



## mochill

X7!!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Pono!!!!!


 
  
 I agree! 
  
  


mochill said:


> X7!!!!!!


 
  
 I agree!
  
 Actually, based on Doc and others, I _know_ that the Pono is great/awesome. And it's a pretty safe assumption that the X7 will also be great/awesome (_and_ it will support streaming - coolio). But the Pono is $300-400, and the X7 will be $700, so for something that sounds awesome at $100 (to tie oneself over until forking over the big ass $$$), the Xuelin 770C is a great option!


----------



## doctorjazz

Can find Pono for $249 if you subscribe to the Frys promo email and check daily...still more than $100, and haven't heard the other dap, but think it is worth it (i paid more, was with it).


----------



## 7S Cameron

I have been considering the Pono. I'm thinking about upgrading my DX50. I may just wait for the Geek Wave. I don't know if I really need to upgrade any time soon. I haven't heard a higher end DAP that I can compare to. Maybe that's a good thing


----------



## H20Fidelity

7s cameron said:


> I have been considering the Pono. I'm thinking about upgrading my DX50. I may just wait for the Geek Wave. I don't know if I really need to upgrade any time soon. I haven't heard a higher end DAP that I can compare to. Maybe that's a good thing


 
  
 Really a case of synergy imo. I prefer Sony H3 with DX50 over Pono Player. Yet my ER4S sound much better with Pono than DX50.. I don't think there's simply always a matter of spending more to upgrade. Not with DAPs, not with IEMs.
  
 If you can demo something with your gear first, its the safest way.


----------



## doctorjazz

That's interesting...I'm in total agreement on the idea of component synergy, I guess personal SQ preferences have a lot to do with it as well. I, for instance, think it is much more organic sounding than my DX90, more flesh on the bones, so to speak. I've hardly touched the DX90 since getting it. And, to my ears, it has worked well with every headphone I use EXCEPT my Ety 4s, didn't like the combo. Oh well, different strokes and all that...
As for need, no one "needs" anything but their phone, it's more a "want" thing, as in, "i want the best sound I can afford". 
Oh, and eventually (which, with LH Labs could be tomorrow or in 2 years...) I have a Wave coming, fully tricked out. I expect it will be much better than the Pono, but for the cost differential it had better. Have no idea how the base Wave and Pono will compare, but I assume comparisons will be posted and strong opinions well be heard.


----------



## doctorjazz

A great combo, that I have with me on vacation, is my Pono and my acs Encores. Not inexpensive (I forget exactly, didn't but it in one shoot, started with their old flagship, T1, at 50% off, then went for an upgrade, is in the $1000-1200 range). Man, does this sound great. Left my HE-1000 home, encore had me not missing it (...too much...). Amazing open soundstage, detail, great body to instruments, close to getting off the headphone merry-go-round. Still going around reaching for that ring on the electronics side. In the meantime, think I need a balanced cable from the Encore to the Pono...


----------



## H20Fidelity

doctorjazz said:


> That's interesting...I'm in total agreement on the idea of component synergy, I guess personal SQ preferences have a lot to do with it as well. I, for instance, think it is much more organic sounding than my DX90, more flesh on the bones, so to speak. I've hardly touched the DX90 since getting it. And, to my ears, it has worked well with every headphone I use EXCEPT my Ety 4s, didn't like the combo. Oh well, different strokes and all that...
> As for need, no one "needs" anything but their phone, it's more a "want" thing, as in, "i want the best sound I can afford".
> Oh, and eventually (which, with LH Labs could be tomorrow or in 2 years...) I have a Wave coming, fully tricked out. I expect it will be much better than the Pono, but for the cost differential it had better. Have no idea how the base Wave and Pono will compare, but I assume comparisons will be posted and strong opinions well be heard.


 
  
 Let me put this in another perspective. The advantages I achieve running Sony H3 with Pono compared to iBasso DX50 are minimal at best,  the advantage is forgivable imo, and I put this down to Sony H3's warm signature and tonality being less revealing of the source. ER4S on the other hand are a lot more transparent, much more so when you consider its ability to reveal detail, micro detail, and I believe its this reason I pick up such larger differences. It does leave the question of whether spending big money on a source really benefits warmer or darker IEM / headphones to the same extent. 
  
 I like my Pono player, but its not the end to all in my stable.


----------



## doctorjazz

h20fidelity said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting...I'm in total agreement on the idea of component synergy, I guess personal SQ preferences have a lot to do with it as well. I, for instance, think it is much more organic sounding than my DX90, more flesh on the bones, so to speak. I've hardly touched the DX90 since getting it. And, to my ears, it has worked well with every headphone I use EXCEPT my Ety 4s, didn't like the combo. Oh well, different strokes and all that...
> ...




Makes sense that a more revealing headphone let's you hear more of what the Pono brings to the table...the Zen is great with the Pono (I've only heard it single ended, some have it balanced for the Pono, and love it!)

And, I just WISH the Pono was the end game for me...but, as the old standard goes, "if this isn't love, it'll have to do, until the real thing comes along...")


----------



## mikaveli06

My main limitation is size as I listen mostly in gym, thats why clip+ is still around, and xduoo is similar size. . Dx90 is on top end of size/weight for me.... Considering going back to colon j3, it would great if they updated that device


----------



## doctorjazz

I believe Cowon has a new dap out, gotten good word of mouth, don't know how big it is, though.
Pono is not big, but had that odd toblerone shape, great in some situations, bad in others.


----------



## mikaveli06

Wallet has size limit too lol.... I think its listed at $899


----------



## mochill

For $899 I'd get the queststyle qp1r


----------



## jant71

Haven't seen these mentioned...http://www.ultrasone-headphones.com/en/products/go/ultrasone-go


 Ultrasone has a new 133gram portable that was announced last month. Not much notice in the portable forum it seems.
  





 Looks a bit understated but handsome. Will it be a good entry in the $150 portable segment?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Can't help you with the X2, but the Xuelin 770C - while not being super slick functionality wise - is a damn sweet sounding and good looking DAP for around $100.




Wow Wayne you got my attention. Can't believe I didint read about this awesome DAP before. I have dilemma now, either FiiO X1 or the 770C.


----------



## mochill

Fiio x1


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mochill said:


> Fiio x1




So far it's 1-1, level pegging. Apparently the UI on the 770C is pretty bad.


----------



## mochill

Another fiio x1


----------



## doctorjazz

Not cheap...puerile seem to like it, though. Me, got my Pono working, have the Wave on order, covers New for a bit.


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> Not cheap...puerile seem to like it, though. Me, got my Pono working, have the Wave on order, covers New for a bit.


 

 Does the pono sound just as good single ended? How easy is it to load songs on it, would it be drag and drop? I hate using proprietary software :/


----------



## doctorjazz

redjohn456 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Not cheap...puerile seem to like it, though. Me, got my Pono working, have the Wave on order, covers New for a bit.
> ...




It sounds great to me single ended, even better balanced, especially with hard to drive headphones. But I use it quite a bit single ended, most of my headphones are not balanced. 
There is a music playing app, Ponomusicworld, which is basically a version of JRiver, which I use (have used JRiver for a while), but you can drag and drop, your computer will recognize the Pono and the memory card as external drives. You do need to use PMW when there is a firmware upgrade for the Pono, though, but you can ignore it if you prefer the rest of the time. I've loaded music both ways.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Balanced Pono is an improvement, mainly double the power output, but there is also some refinement gained in the sound, according to measurements when balanced Pono provides 5% more resolution and lower noise floor etc, but double the power output.


----------



## H20Fidelity

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Balanced Pono is an improvement, mainly double the power output, but there is also some refinement gained in the sound, according to measurements when balanced Pono provides 5% more resolution and lower noise floor etc, but double the power output.


 
  
 What happens to the output impedance when you run Pono balanced?
  
 Does it share the OI to both headphone outs, double it etc?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

h20fidelity said:


> What happens to the output impedance when you run Pono balanced?
> Does it share the OI to both headphone outs, double it etc?


 
  
 Output impedance is also doubled when balanced, single ended OI is 3.25 ohm, double that balanced, as mentioned in stereophile review, but on the topic of OI and balanced the Pono engineer Charles Hansen says:
  
"The output stage in the PonoPlayer is a Diamond buffer, essentially taken straight out of Ayre's KX-R Twenty preamplifier. This circuit in the PonoPlayer idles at about 4mA and runs in class A-A/B. As there are two complementary output devices per phase, at low levels (class A) the output impedance is roughly 26 ÷ 4mA ÷ 2 emitter followers = 3.25 ohms.
 
At higher playback levels, the output stage leaves class-A and enters class-A/B. Then, only one of the transistors is on during part of the audio cycle, so the factor of 2 goes away. But here is the beauty of an open-loop design: the more current that is drawn (_eg_, from a low-impedance load), the more current passes through the emitter follower, which in turn reduces its output impedance.
 
The bottom line is that a set of high-impedance cans will be driven by a relatively low output impedance in the range of 3 ohms or so, which is far more than adequate. And if the user connects lower-impedance headphones and/or drives them at higher and higher levels, the output impedance drops further. It becomes a self-correcting situation so that the PonoPlayer can drive even the lowest-impedance loads without difficulty.
 
What's more, connecting to the PonoPlayer with balanced cables will connect two separate amplifiers to each transducer, each driven 180° out of phase with the other. This will double the available voltage swing, thus quadrupling the output power (as well as canceling all of the even harmonics and rejecting imperfections in the power supply)."


----------



## doctorjazz

What he said...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hey guys,

There's discovering new gems from China and elsewhere from the exotic translations of aliexpress, and then there's coming out from under a rock and finally hearing for yourself one of the earphones that everyone talks about:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/779254/fiio-ex1-world-tour-open-for-application-now

If you still haven't heard these (or their famous predecessor the Dunu Titan 1) for yourself, here's your chance to have these shipped to your door for audition for free--including your forward shipping expenses!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

lifted andreas said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Fiio x1
> ...







mochill said:


> Another fiio x1




Another vote for the X1 here  :biggrin:

There you go, a 100% rigged 3:1 in favor of the X1


----------



## mochill




----------



## jant71

OMG, having both recently, the 770C is the clear winner for SQ. There is a reason you'll see the posts saying the 770C is right there with the X3-II because the level of the 770C is above the X1. I do not miss the X1 and it's pretty lackluster bass quality which had a bit of bloat and roll off. Plus one comes with 8GB on board and the other doesn't. Also with a tempered glass front, I'm not worried about the screen like i was with the X1 and the screen protector installation. i just throw my Xuelin around in my pocket and in the drawer and throw things on top of it. Fingerprint magnet though, lol.
  
 The FiiO is a more polished UI but has not the black background, detail or bass quality, nor the two well tuned HO plus quality EQ profiles which make for a surprisingly agreeable device even with a 7-band EQ vs. no custom EQ on the 770C. I do not miss the X1!


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> OMG, having both recently, the 770C is the clear winner for SQ. There is a reason you'll see the posts saying the 770C is right there with the X3-II because the level of the 770C is above the X1. I do not miss the X1 and it's pretty lackluster bass quality which had a bit of bloat and roll off. Plus one comes with 8GB on board and the other doesn't. Also with a tempered glass front, I'm not worried about the screen like i was with the X1 and the screen protector installation. i just throw my Xuelin around in my pocket and in the drawer and throw things on top of it. Fingerprint magnet though, lol.
> 
> The FiiO is a more polished UI but has not the black background, detail or bass quality, nor the two well tuned HO plus quality EQ profiles which make for a surprisingly agreeable device even with a 7-band EQ vs. no custom EQ on the 770C. I do not miss the X1!




Do you know how well it compares to the Pono?


----------



## jant71

Never heard the PONO but it is supposed to be a good step up(X5-ish) and even better in balanced mode.
 Here is a good read...http://www.head-fi.org/t/759603/review-pono-player-and-comparison-to-fiio-x5
 Good rundown there on the two players


----------



## doctorjazz

As everyone knows, love my Pono. Of the dAPS I've had, for SQ, I'd rate Pono>DC90>Fiio X3 (1st version).


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> OMG, having both recently, the 770C is the clear winner for SQ. There is a reason you'll see the posts saying the 770C is right there with the X3-II because the level of the 770C is above the X1. I do not miss the X1 and it's pretty lackluster bass quality which had a bit of bloat and roll off. Plus one comes with 8GB on board and the other doesn't. Also with a tempered glass front, I'm not worried about the screen like i was with the X1 and the screen protector installation. i just throw my Xuelin around in my pocket and in the drawer and throw things on top of it. Fingerprint magnet though, lol.
> 
> The FiiO is a more polished UI but has not the black background, detail or bass quality, nor the two well tuned HO plus quality EQ profiles which make for a surprisingly agreeable device even with a 7-band EQ vs. no custom EQ on the 770C. I do not miss the X1!


 
 and another vote for the 770C, unrigged it's a 2:2 tie.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vlenbo said:


> and another vote for the 770C, unrigged it's a 2:2 tie.




I knew it would be a tie again lol, although for me the 770c is winning because of the price. In UK I can get it like £40 cheaper sent from HK than a FiiO X1 bought here. 

Oh another note.. 

Order placed for the new micro driver JVC FXH30!

Comparison with the Tenores will be coming soon, hopefully. Whenever I get them lol

http://www.valuebasket.com/en_GB/JVC-HA-FXH30-Titanium-Micro-HD-Headset-(Black)/mainproduct/view/17723-AA-BK


----------



## jant71

All my JVC's have paired well with the 770C. You might even wanna hold onto the FXT90 as the 770C is a good cure for some of the JVC bassy/thick phones. May turn them around. You don't know till you try anyhow.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Seems the 15 LTD's are already gone now but the seller seems to have more than another 10 available now. Where do they get them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm wondering about this as well. It's very strange. Like, how does this happen? My CKR9s pair really well right out of the headphone jack of my Alienware 15. Like reeally good.


----------



## mochill

Jant, what I that weird avatar of yours


----------



## jant71

What this...








The legendary Cotron BA1000!! What a phone!


 


 




Spoiler: Actually...



Wouldn't have a clue about it but it looks pretty cool!


----------



## mochill

Price and link


----------



## jant71

Here, try inquiring to get a sample from the supplier:
 http://cotron.manufacturer.globalsources.com/si/6008800276639/Homepage.htm
 I don't know of them existing anywhere else.


----------



## TwinACStacks

On a prolonged Listen I was finding the Bettes a Tad bit strident in their Treble presentation, NEVER going into Sibilance but brighter EQ nonetheless. I changed from a Wide Bore to a Medium Bore and That seems to tame it a bit. I tried complys but once again they squashed the sound. Honestly, I have yet to find earphones that complys work for me with. Must be the shape of my ear canals or something.
  
 Or my Triangular head, which is the norm for people from my Dimension.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> On a prolonged Listen I was finding the Bettes a Tad bit strident in their Treble presentation, NEVER going into Sibilance but brighter EQ nonetheless. I changed from a Wide Bore to a Medium Bore and That seems to tame it a bit. I tried complys but once again they squashed the sound. Honestly, I have yet to find earphones that complys work for me with. Must be the shape of my ear canals or something.
> 
> Or my Triangular head, which is the norm for people from my Dimension.
> 
> ...


 

 Ostry OS 200 or 300 should take care of it...


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/comply-foam-tips-and-effects-tip-selection#EP2lu5z6u2JCt81h.97

I posted this before...many have problems with Comply sound if you don't insert then properly. Check out Tyll's take.


----------



## mikaveli06

selenium said:


> I'm wondering about this as well. It's very strange. Like, how does this happen? My CKR9s pair really well right out of the headphone jack of my Alienware 15. Like reeally good.h34r:


appx how long was shipping on ur ckr9 ltd


----------



## Shawn71

This seems pretty intriguing from HzSound....HZ3's over-the-ear,angled jack and larger 12.5mm driver (for OTE iem model!). Never tried HzSound before,anyone had/have budget EP001 cld share.


----------



## peter123

My review of the SHOZY Lancea is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone
  
 Also decided to start a thread for it if anyone is interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-lancea-mini-dac-amplifier-24bit-192khz-for-android-ios-pc-iphone/reviews/13879
  
 Very nice little device


----------



## twister6

shawn71 said:


> This seems pretty intriguing from HzSound....HZ3's over-the-ear,angled jack and larger 12.5mm driver (for OTE iem model!). Never tried HzSound before,anyone had/have budget EP001 cld share.


 
  
 I reviewed EP001 before, warm/smooth v-shaped sound, a bit veiled (lacked details).  Nothing special, but build quality and packaging was premium.


----------



## Selenium

mikaveli06 said:


> appx how long was shipping on ur ckr9 ltd




Like three weeks or so. 

I got a Pono.


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> Like three weeks or so.
> 
> *I got a Pono.*




Lol!


----------



## doctorjazz

Congrats! Next you need balanced for your favorite headphones (it does sound great unbalanced, not urgent, but moves up a notch or so when you go balanced)


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> Lol!


 

  
  


doctorjazz said:


> Congrats! Next you need balanced for your favorite headphones (it does sound great unbalanced, not urgent, but moves up a notch or so when you go balanced)


 
  
 I've been sort of stalking the Pono for months now. I read Tyll's thoughts over at innerfidelity and he seems to think they're on eye level with the AK240. So perhaps they're a good value. I actually never use EQ so that's a non issue for me. I'm currently using the X1 and to be honest, I don't really like it.


----------



## doctorjazz

DAPS I've had, in SQ order: Pono>DX90>X3>various "i" devices. (imo, of course).


----------



## peter123

selenium said:


> I've been sort of stalking the Pono for months now. I read Tyll's thoughts over at innerfidelity and he seems to think they're on eye level with the AK240. So perhaps they're a good value. I actually never use EQ so that's a non issue for me. I'm currently using the X1 and to be honest, I don't really like it.




I hear you. If the Pono was available to me for a price even close to $250 I'd get it straight away......


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> I hear you. If the Pono was available to me for a price even close to $250 I'd get it straight away......


 
  
 I got a new one for $325 with a 64gb card included. I figure that's a pretty decent deal if I don't want to continue stalking it from the bushes for the next few months. I don't have time to stalk the Pono and that one chick at the same damn time, c'mon now.


----------



## nick n

> In any case, I'm gonna grab the CKR7LTDs before they run out, and will post some impressions if the sound is favorable. Hopefully it will be a real undiscovered gem. Wish me luck lol


 
 Did you end up getting any ?


----------



## mikaveli06

Just to be sure, ckr9 ltd is not detachable cable.... How is stock cable


----------



## lalala6

nick n said:


> Did you end up getting any ?



No, unfortunately, I did not get one. It was out of stock in my country, and the prices online are not as good as how much I could get them locally.

I then heard the regular CKR7 and didn't really have a positive impression of it. After I read that the LTD has the exact same sound as the 7, my interest in it is all but gone.

The CKR9LTD is a much better offering. At the price it's going at on eBay, it's an absolute steal.

Sorry for getting your hopes up about the 7.


----------



## nick n

ah my interest is now gone also 
 Thanks for the reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well the CKR9LTD....
  
 That seller never did come out and say "these are real / genuine" did they ( or did they ?).
 First box so far was not sealed. Boxes yes but where did those come from.
 It's hard enough finding these on Yahoo Japan, and only one or two other places in Japan like Accessory Jack that I can find, but then a Hong Kong seller seems to have a pile of them.
 Sellers are there to make $ not to do us favours in a competitive market, but these are less than half the price of "confirmed real ones".
  
 This is what bothers me most about them: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
 ~900 + available and there are 2 listings like this.
 I can't see any physical difference. I have been eyeing and comparing those for a while.
 I doubt that with a limited release of only 2000 worldwide AT's quality control would allow for any flaws whatsoever.
  
 They may be very closely made clones and sound close, like made after hours in the same OEM factory or something, I have heard of that before. I hope they are castoffs from a flaw in the manufacturing.
  
*I realllllly hope for everyone that the seller's are in fact real*, my instincts are telling me to steer clear.
  
 So I honestly hope they are* real* or sound real enough due to being made from the same tooling as the legit ones.
  
  
 Sorry to blab, I just wanted to point out those 1990 + other clones that are out there since it was thought there were none cloned due to this being a limited version and not worth someone's time to fake.
  
_*BUT*_ : hey I am not the one listening to them so does it matter so long as they are close or near identical really, likely not ( or possibly legit castoffs ) . Here's hoping....
  
 As people have said, only one way to find out right.


----------



## mikaveli06

I hope they atleast sound real lol.... But there is history of audio technica and factory rejects.... I beleive it was the cks77 i brleive, and i thought domeone actually got confirmation but i very well could be wrong


----------



## nick n

^ That is good news all around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I know way back when I worked at a brewery, we were told to go destroy a whole run of filled bottles the odd time due to labelling issues, so most times it was placed BEHIND where it was to be disposed of, and picked up after work. 
 Now imagine working in a factory that makes iems LOL.


----------



## Selenium

I find the whole thing as suspect as you guys. I'll have a genuine regular CKR9 soon so I can at least see how they sound as compared to those. I know they're supposed to sound different but it will still be interesting. How I hear my LTDs lines up with the impressions I've read on here and elsewhere, and they really are great sounding earphones. If I had paid full price for them I wouldn't have thought anything was amiss. They even have a little bit of driver flex on one side, just like people have said about theirs. So yeah, it's confusing, and I'll hate myself if someone gets a fake or a dud based on what I said. And if they are all rejects What is going on at these Chinese factories? It's like the wild west over there.


----------



## nick n

I wouldn't sweat it too much.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw these before they came to light and can't count the number of times I was a hair away from hitting that button, but I didn't have the guts!
 Ask wayne  ( sorry about that master wayne )
  
 If you hadn't you'd still be sitting there with that '" what-if " feeling this whole time. This whole place involves some risk at some point, one can never be sure whether it is based upon other's opinions or a strict hunch.  ( I know this far too well )
 Always best to actually hears things ourselves but obviously this is rarely possible.
 You have though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You can't be worried about taking responsibility for other people.
  
 All that ultimately matters is do they sound good or not and are they worth it to you.


----------



## Dsnuts

What happens when your offered


 All you can drink with as many ladies as you like. How business is done. You guys think I am joking. I am being very serious. I bet there is a QC division that were sent to China to over see the manufacturing of the phones. When the black market calls for a bunch of LTDCKR9s and you see a bunch of them on Aliexpress as being original. Who is gonna know when your purposefully not overseeing them for a few nights because said personel is out at some of China's high end bars with ladies like these.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> I wouldn't sweat it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed he did not. As I said to Nick.. "If you go for it, then so do I". But the scaredy cat never went for it, and therefore I am not enjoying real and/or reject and/or fake - yet awesome sounding-  ckr9ltd's right now lol!


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> What happens when your offered
> 
> 
> All you can drink with as many ladies as you like. How business is done. You guys think I am joking. I am being very serious. I bet there is a QC division that were sent to China to over see the manufacturing of the phones. When the black market calls for a bunch of LTDCKR9s and you see a bunch of them on Aliexpress as being original. *Who is gonna know when your purposefully not overseeing them for a few nights because said personel is out at some of China's high end bars with ladies like these.*


 
  
 I concur - that would be distracting!


----------



## Dsnuts

Make no mistake these guys are making money off of phones that should have been destroyed. I think for rejected phones it is a fair price but as far as I know there is no regulations or law that prohibits the reselling of rejected goods out of China. In fact regarding a lot of black market trade there are no regulations out of China as far as I know. As long as you pay someone to look away. It is done.
  
 The real danger however is when they do start to copy the phones. It will happen if there are enough demand for the CKR phones. If not already.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nick n said:


> ah my interest is now gone also
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Well the CKR9LTD....
> ...




Oh wow, look at that tasty price. 

I bet the build of them doesn't look that neat lol

10 orders already?? Wow, wonder who's pulled the trigger.


----------



## nick n

A batch of _heavily discounted *Atomic Floyd HiDefJax*_ has popped up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


13.5 mm
 Last one I saw for sale was well-used a while ago. Maybe last year.
 These are New Old Stock and at CDN prices

  
 Any *Canadians *might be interested in these since they only ship to Canada.
 I won't post this in the deals thread just here ( especially if you treat your stuff rough it seems these will hold up = read the Amazon review about them getting caught in the bike spokes LOL )
 After this New Old Stock supply is gone it will be hard to find any second hand ( unless it is flogged from this deal and a half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 This has to be a found batch of them from the distributor since this apparently is an older model. Don't think there are any mic or controls.
  
 Git'em while ya can ( if you care )
http://www.headphonebar.com/atomic-floyd-hidefjax/
  










  
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/hidefjaxacousticsteel.html&prev=search
 this guy is generally tough on reviews but these get  a 4.5 / 5
 As you see scrolling down to the bottom of the list out of the ton he has reviewed they are a " *favourite!* " for what that's worth.
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.geocities.jp/ryumatsuba/hidefjaxacousticsteel.html&prev=search
  
  
Some more links I dug up:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/425816/atomic-floyd#post_7032384
http://en.goldenears.net/20812
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Atomic-Floyd-HiDefJax-In-ear-Headphones/dp/B002WGIEIU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://kakaku.com/item/K0000073599/&prev=search  
 hit the rating/reviews box at the kakau site for all the full ones rather than just the number
  
 and a side by side with the Dunu ( thanks to Brooko for posting the Titan chart in another thread ).
  
_*Atomic Floyd HiDefJax :*_

_*Dunu Titan courtesy of Brooko:*_

  
  
 Hope this helps someone. I for one always wanted one of their dynamics, but I learned cheepnis from the cardboard kid  ( sfwalcer ) so always waited, meng.
  
 ~N


----------



## satansmutt

The CKR9LTDs on Ebay are dirt cheap but the ones on Aliexpress are almost £30 cheaper. I am sooooooooooooo tempted I'm getting an itchy trigger finger
  
 The CKR9LTDs on Ebay are posted from Hong Kong but on Aliexpress they are from mainland China
  
 On Aliexpress it's a bit strange they don't show any photos of the backs of the earphones


----------



## mikaveli06

I went with ebay ones myself


----------



## farisq

jant71 said:


> OMG, having both recently, the 770C is the clear winner for SQ. There is a reason you'll see the posts saying the 770C is right there with the X3-II because the level of the 770C is above the X1. I do not miss the X1 and it's pretty lackluster bass quality which had a bit of bloat and roll off. Plus one comes with 8GB on board and the other doesn't. Also with a tempered glass front, I'm not worried about the screen like i was with the X1 and the screen protector installation. i just throw my Xuelin around in my pocket and in the drawer and throw things on top of it. Fingerprint magnet though, lol.
> 
> The FiiO is a more polished UI but has not the black background, detail or bass quality, nor the two well tuned HO plus quality EQ profiles which make for a surprisingly agreeable device even with a 7-band EQ vs. no custom EQ on the 770C. I do not miss the X1!


 
 Not sure if u have listened to X3 (original), but will 770C be an upgrade to it, SQ wise


----------



## Shawn71

twister6 said:


> I reviewed EP001 before, warm/smooth v-shaped sound, a bit veiled (lacked details).  Nothing special, but build quality and packaging was premium.


 

 Thanks Bud!....


----------



## jant71

farisq said:


> Not sure if u have listened to X3 (original), but will 770C be an upgrade to it, SQ wise


 
  
 No it shouldn't be. Supposed to be on a similar general performance level. Based on the comments made about the X1/E11K combo being right there with the X3 original by those who had both. I had and know the X1/E11K and 770C are close so it seems to be the case. Though that brings in preference. Things close in technical level start become preferred by the signature they have. The warmer FiiO X3 or the 770C's more neutral would start to win on a personal taste basis for SQ. or other aspects of the physical design and UI etc. may make the choice for each person.


----------



## 7S Cameron

nick n said:


> A batch of _heavily discounted *Atomic Floyd HiDefJax*_ has popped up.  13.5 mm
> Last one I saw for sale was well-used a while ago. Maybe last year.
> These are New Old Stock and at CDN prices
> 
> ...



What ever happened to sfwalcer? I haven't seen him post in quite a while!


----------



## nick n

I think he's waiting for the V-Sonic GR-100000000


----------



## Hisoundfi

nick n said:


> I think he's waiting for the V-Sonic GR-100000000


I'm guessing he's on house arrest and his mom took away his computer. 

Jkjk


----------



## Selenium

You guys are all wrong. He's waiting for the VSDEEEEEEZNUUUUUTZ.

that was one of the dumbest things I've ever said


----------



## Wokei

Wait till @sfwalcer sees this ...lol


----------



## Shawn71

Massa cant trollin while summer surfing......


----------



## Hisoundfi

selenium said:


> You guys are all wrong. He's waiting for the VSDEEEEEEZNUUUUUTZ.
> 
> that was one of the dumbest things I've ever said


I thought it was mildly entertaining 


wokei said:


> Wait till @sfwalcer
> sees this ...lol


I can't believe you just shot me! 


shawn71 said:


> Massa cant trollin while summer surfing......



He's "Trollin on a river"


----------



## mochill

I think he doesn't exist anymore


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> shawn71 said:
> 
> 
> > Massa cant trollin while summer surfing......
> ...


 
  
 In the van


----------



## vlenbo

hisoundfi said:


> I thought it was mildly entertaining
> I can't believe you just shot me!
> He's "Trollin on a river"


 
 +


twister6 said:


> In the van


 
 Exactly, trolling in a van down by the river.


----------



## Ap616

This page is great, lol!! 
2015 FTW!


----------



## peter123

For anyone who might find it interesting my review of the Brainwavz Jive is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/13893


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Anybody heard about this Bette?
 Bette Hybrid *7 Drivers *Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Over-Ear Headphones !!!
 It looks really nice.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013E89IQG?colid=31TLSP3SCRXQQ&coliid=I358LTPIAVTBTJ&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


----------



## peter123

oopswrongplanet said:


> Anybody heard about this Bette?
> Bette Hybrid *7 Drivers* Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Over-Ear Headphones !!!
> It looks really nice.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013E89IQG?colid=31TLSP3SCRXQQ&coliid=I358LTPIAVTBTJ&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl




They were discussed a few pages back but I don't think anyone really posted any sound impressions on them....


----------



## slowpickr

oopswrongplanet said:


> Anybody heard about this Bette?
> Bette Hybrid *7 Drivers *Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Over-Ear Headphones !!!
> It looks really nice.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013E89IQG?colid=31TLSP3SCRXQQ&coliid=I358LTPIAVTBTJ&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


 
  
 Wow, big price difference compared to their IEM offerings.  Guess it's those extra drivers.


----------



## peter123

Here's my take on the ATH-CKR9LTD with comparisons to the CKR9 and CKR10 for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones-limited-red-model-ath-ckr9-ltd-japan-import/reviews/13897


----------



## jant71

hisoundfi said:


> I'm guessing he's on house arrest and his mom took away his computer.
> 
> Jkjk


 

 Yep...


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> Here's my take on the ATH-CKR9LTD with comparisons to the CKR9 and CKR10 for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones-limited-red-model-ath-ckr9-ltd-japan-import/reviews/13897


 
 How do they stand up against Fidue A73 ?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> How do they stand up against Fidue A73 ?




Sorry I haven't heard the A73's.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for reply anyway! Someone who has both, would be nice to do some comparison. They are my 2 next to try list IEM`s and upgrade in SQ. Atm I`m leaning to A73 by impressions and reviews.


----------



## jant71

I haven't heard the Fidue either but I doubt it would be more headphone sounding or have the better bass vs. the 9LTD. My thought process anyhow


----------



## Selenium

peter123 said:


> Here's my take on the ATH-CKR9LTD with comparisons to the CKR9 and CKR10 for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones-limited-red-model-ath-ckr9-ltd-japan-import/reviews/13897


 
  
 Very nice comparative review.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I really like my 9LTDs, as a matter of fact, I prefer them over everything else I've tried lately except maybe the R2A. But that's also more balanced(especially with the endcaps tightened down). Speaking of...

  
 The R2 is so small it's only a little bigger than the CKR9LTD nozzle lol.
  
 Check out this song guys, it's beautiful:

  
 And as an example, I prefer to listen to it with my R2 rather than my 9LTD due to the bass being less invasive. The R2s are a little brighter, while the 9LTDs have a weightier note presentation, both observations made obvious in the way they render the piano in this track. Both phones have excellent timbre, in the instruments and vocals. The R2s are wider in their stage but the 9LTDs still sound bigger overall. The R2s are more distant while the 9LTDs lean intimate.
  
 In listening to this song so many times in a row I now have a hardcore case of the feels.THE FEELS


----------



## jant71

Looks like the 9LTD may just eat the R2A there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I stuck with the Sony sound, something like the R2A or Pro would work but with the Xuelin, the 9LTD would be the choice. Less bass, brighter, and lighter note weight is what the 770C will add to the CKR for the perfect end result. Doubling up on that esp. w/o a warm amp is really not what I'm going for. All about the recipe though both are quite good earphones but different. Plus the R2 sound seems to resemble the signature of my tweaked FXT200 maybe except for the more distance part. We'll see how they compare with the 9LTD presentation.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Looks like the 9LTD may just eat the R2A there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think this is why I prefer to listen to the 9LTDs straight out of my Alienware than my X1. A cooler source is like taking the 9LTDs and gently whispering sweet nothings in it's ear.


----------



## Libertad

So a over ear dynamic can with 6 balanced armature drivers gets announced and nothing on its sound?


----------



## nick n

Unless I am terribly mistaken Yamaha has a new 40mm'd open back out = the *HPH-150* ~ $99

  
*Extremely nice design *IMO and has some headband padding.
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/music-production/accessories/headphones/hph-150/
  
 Ran across them and thought they would be good for a transplant shell but they might even be excellent as-is.
 1000mw power handling is rather excellent for a driver spec. I'll have to look and see what the 200's were.
  
 Tuned for instrument usage but so were many of their old orthos, were the 200's supposedly tuned for that? I doubt it matters honestly.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nick n said:


> Unless I am terribly mistaken Yamaha has a new 40mm'd open back out = the *HPH-150* ~ $99
> 
> 
> *Extremely nice design *IMO and has some headband padding.
> ...


 
  
 Nice looking headphone. Kinda chintzy white, but in black they look ace. Good find.


----------



## nick n

Similar specs to the 200 series, but sensitivity is a little better, plus whatever the specific tuning is vs the 200. Intsrument use is usually neutrallish


----------



## JamesBr

peter123 said:


> Here's my take on the ATH-CKR9LTD with comparisons to the CKR9 and CKR10 for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-technica-ath-m50-studio-monitor-headphones-limited-red-model-ath-ckr9-ltd-japan-import/reviews/13897


 
 Excellent review! Thank you!


----------



## peter123

jamesbr said:


> Excellent review! Thank you!




Thank you


----------



## Baycode

MY review of Cozoy Aegis and Cozoy/Shozy portable dac/amp trio comparison can be found here: *LINK*
  
Interesting times... So little devices sounds so huge


----------



## Dsnuts

Very nice review on the Cozoy Aegis. These are in deed interesting times.
 
Recently got a Centrance Dacport slim. I think it will be a good deal. Few hours left on this deal on mass drop


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Very nice review on the Cozoy Aegis. These are in deed interesting times.
> 
> Recently got a Centrance Dacport slim. I think it will be a good deal. Few hours left on this deal on mass drop




Nice, I've joined the drop.

Have you already received your Slim?


----------



## Dsnuts

The deal is still going on, I think today is the last day for the drop. I would imagine once they finalize the order it should ship sooner than later.
  
 From the looks of the specs on it. It looks like it will give my Geek Out 420 some stiff competition. @ $100 I am willing to find out. I am glad more and more of these mini dac amps are coming out of the wood works. It only makes for stiffer competition. Same with Daps
  
 Look forward to how this stacks up to the others in my collection.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> The deal is still going on, I think today is the last day for the drop. I would imagine once they finalize the order it should ship sooner than later.
> 
> From the looks of the specs on it. It looks like it will give my Geek Out 420 some stiff competition. @ $100 I am willing to find out. I am glad more and more of these mini dac amps are coming out of the wood works. It only makes for stiffer competition. Same with Daps
> 
> Look forward to how this stacks up to the others in my collection.




Yeah, I just joined it today. 

I was hoping you'd have a review unit

I'm also hoping for it to put up a fight as a dac against my GO (720) otherwise it will get office duty.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the CEntrance Hifi M8, the Geek Out 1K and the Geek Out Special Edition. To be honest, never tried it against the 1K (because I love the SE, never pull it out). The SE KILLS the CEntrance imo. They are similar but not exactly the same, the M8 has many more functions, can be used not connected to PC/usb, but the sound of the GO SE is way better. I'm guessing the baby geek and the baby CEntrance would stack up similarly, but haven't tried them myself.


----------



## Dsnuts

I went for it due to the AK4490 chip they are using on it. Never had a AK chipped Dac before so I got it for a different sound vs what I have. I figure it should give a different flavor and it seems well designed so it was a buy for me. We will see.


peter123 said:


> Yeah, I just joined it today.
> 
> I was hoping you'd have a review unit
> 
> I'm also hoping for it to put up a fight as a dac against my GO (720) otherwise it will get office duty.


 

 Na I am not one to ask manufacturers to send a unit.  Wish I had more time for reviewing stuff.  Though I will have something new soon. Will let you all know. Could be a solid discovery material.


----------



## Selenium

You guys remember that Ele DAC? I kind of wish I still had that little thing. Need to get a new DAC soon, I think I might aim a little higher though.


----------



## mikaveli06

While im (im)patiently waiting the 9 ltds, couple questions. 
1. Can cable be worn over ear? Do i need to reverse channels if so? 
2.Best tips for them? Wide or narrow? I have the usual suspects, comply, spinfit, and spiral dots. Also a biflange with a medium bore (i beleive from heaven xi)

Ps.... Left hong kong on the 2nd


----------



## Selenium

mikaveli06 said:


> While im (im)patiently waiting the 9 ltds, couple questions.
> 1. Can cable be worn over ear? Do i need to reverse channels if so?
> 2.Best tips for them? Wide or narrow? I have the usual suspects, comply, spinfit, and spiral dots. Also a biflange with a medium bore (i beleive from heaven xi)
> 
> Ps.... Left hong kong on the 2nd


 
  
 I've been able to wear them over the ear, but I also reverse channels. I do that with any IEM that is meant to be worn down with ergonomically angled nozzles. I wear them down though, with a shirt clip. Works pretty well.
  
 I've been having a hard time tip rolling for them personally. All my wide bore tips are too big and create a massive flex inducing seal. The tips I have on them now are I believe large or medium-large tips that came with my KC06. Medium bore. I'm happy with them.


----------



## mikaveli06

selenium said:


> I've been able to wear them over the ear, but I also reverse channels. I do that with any IEM that is meant to be worn down with ergonomically angled nozzles. I wear them down though, with a shirt clip. Works pretty well.
> 
> I've been having a hard time tip rolling for them personally. All my wide bore tips are too big and create a massive flex inducing seal. The tips I have on them now are I believe large or medium-large tips that came with my KC06. Medium bore. I'm happy with them.


thx... Eagerly awaiting, hopefully mid next week


----------



## Hisoundfi

Anyone who saw the movie Semi-Pro will understand my title for this one...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/13914
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I went for it due to the AK4490 chip they are using on it. Never had a AK chipped Dac before so I got it for a different sound vs what I have. I figure it should give a different flavor and it seems well designed so it was a buy for me. We will see.




Yes, I'm very curious about the AK4490 myself. It seems to be highly regarded but like you I've never heard it either.


----------



## mochill

Dac you say, get apogee groove


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

AK4490 has been over hyped because it's the new kid on the block, manufacturers are using it simply because it's new (new sells) and its cheap at $5 a pop. It's nothing special in terms of dac performance, but it has a few dandy features built in, given the price, making it good value. The A4490 has been described as having a very smooth sound, that can be a good or bad thing depending on personal preference. Example being a diyer mentioned he prefers the older AK4396 to the AK4490 (due to personal preference).
  
 Over hype also occurred when ES9018 came out (well actually that carried much more hype than AK4490), everyone and their dog made a dac out of the ES9018, but again the reality is that the dac is no better than other dac's like burr brown dacs that have been around for years, the bottom line is each dac usually carries some inherent sound style, and this is what separates each dac from each other, rather than technical performance, so coming back to AK4490, the only reason you should consider this dac is if you like very smooth sound (it will be too smooth for some people's tastes).
  
 Although, in saying this, despite the inherent sound style in the dac's, the implementation can alter it, or the amp section can mask the dac's sound style with it's own style if it's distinct enough.


----------



## Grayson73

A friend needs an over-ear headphone with mic.  Any recommendations for around $50?  If not, how about below $100?


----------



## leobigfield

What about Hyperex Clound? It's the takstar pro 80 with mic.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> A friend needs an over-ear headphone with mic.  Any recommendations for around $50?  If not, how about below $100?


 
 this deal just posted on the deals thread: UE4000s, got great reviews ....
  
PCMag rates the 4000s Excellent at $100, a "Clear Editors Choice"
  
 I see there are now a few *reliable Amazon vendors offering them for less than $20 "Like New".*...You can even pick your color.
  
 Good Deal.


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> this deal just posted on the deals thread: UE4000s, got great reviews ....
> 
> PCMag rates the 4000s Excellent at $100, a "Clear Editors Choice"
> 
> ...


 
 These are on-ear though, right?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

drbluenewmexico said:


> this deal just posted on the deals thread: UE4000s, got great reviews ....
> 
> PCMag rates the 4000s Excellent at $100, a "Clear Editors Choice"
> 
> ...




Nice, the black ones are on for about £26 on Amazon UK. Some sellers are doing them cheaper. 

Gotta say though I prefer the UE6000 as they look like they will be much more comfortable but of course the price tag is much higher.


----------



## Dsnuts

I kinda miss watching movies with the UE6000.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I kinda miss watching movies with the UE6000.


 

 DS you can do it again for only 63$:
  

All
New from $100.98 (Save  *49*%)
Used from $63.00 (Save  68%)
 Show only:  _Prime_  Free shipping  Sorted by:                                 Price + Shipping                                              Price + Shipping + Tax                             Price + Shipping​​  

Used conditions  Like New  Very Good  Good  Acceptable  

   Price + Shipping
 Condition (Learn More)
 Delivery
 Seller Information
 Buying Options


 $63.00  + $5.99 shipping 
 + $0.00 estimated tax 

Used - Like New 





 See photos​
 Perfect condition and original box!! Comes with case/batteries/cable with mic and volume control

   


Ships in 1-2 business days. 
Ships from NY, United States.
Domestic shipping rates and return policy.

  

jipitt

  *0% positive*over the past 12 months. (1 total ratings) 


Add to cart​ or

Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering.




 $69.98  & *FREE Shipping* 
 + $0.00 estimated tax 

Used - Like New like new. little scratch and stain on the cable and pad. Original retail package.


----------



## Dsnuts

See how this is done fellas. A good friend of the thread here posts a helpful link. Looking out.
  
 Will have to consider that price is cheap for that can. It was a good can but I gifted to a good friend of mine that needed a good bass heavy can so I flowed it to him. 
  
 Truth be told Dr blue I am happier with the cans I have now.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I hate my UE6000, worst can's I've ever had, anyone wants my perfect condition pair for 50 shipped can have em (used em a grand total of one times).... My movie watching headphone's are Sony MDR-XB1000


----------



## BloodyPenguin

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I hate my UE6000, worst can's I've ever had, anyone wants my perfect condition pair for 50 shipped can have em (used em a grand total of one times).... My movie watching headphone's are Sony MDR-XB1000


 
  
 Not too get off topic, but I was not a big fan of the UE6000 or UE4000.  I had them both and sold them here on the forums.  
  
 ..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I hate my UE6000, worst can's I've ever had, anyone wants my perfect condition pair for 50 shipped can have em (used em a grand total of one times).... My movie watching headphone's are Sony MDR-XB1000 :evil:







bloodypenguin said:


> Not too get off topic, but I was not a big fan of the UE6000 or UE4000.  I had them both and sold them here on the forums.
> 
> ..




Guys can you say what is so particularly bad about them?

I'm looking at some UE6000 for gaming.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Small sound stage and unrefined sounding in general. Although for say $50 they aren't particularly bad, but not good either, their just meh.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Small sound stage and unrefined sounding in general. Although for say $50 they aren't particularly bad, but not good either, their just meh.


Well they're definitely better than the TMA-1 I see you have.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

TMA-1 are also rubbish, UE6000 aren't better, it's like asking which turd looks nicer, there is no correct answer to that.


----------



## twister6

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> TMA-1 are also rubbish, UE6000 aren't better, it's like asking *which turd *looks nicer, there is no correct answer to that.


 
  
 which one looks better polished?


----------



## Shawn71

Stinky saturday?....


----------



## mochill

Kz lp3 anyone


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> See how this is done fellas. A good friend of the thread here posts a helpful link. Looking out.
> 
> Will have to consider that price is cheap for that can. It was a good can but I gifted to a good friend of mine that needed a good bass heavy can so I flowed it to him.
> 
> Truth be told Dr blue I am happier with the cans I have now.


 

 Glad you are happier DS!!!! and what cans are you most happy with these daze and listening to the most??
 you're discoveries are the compass of the discovery thread!!!!! please do tell!!


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> TMA-1 are also rubbish, UE6000 aren't better, it's like asking which turd looks nicer, there is no correct answer to that.


Oh well. I don't think they're quite that bad tbh. My third favorite cans I own after the YHD-1 and sextett tbh.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

twister6 said:


> which one looks better polished?


I was actually thinking about modding the UE6000 to see how much they could be improved, actually.  
Same with the eggo and V6, too.


----------



## jant71

http://www.head-fi.org/t/780133/new-stuff-aka-jvc-allows-kenwood-some-stuff-lol
  
  
 and
  
  
 Is DUNU OEM-ing for Onkyo now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...




 ...more 13.5mm driver powered half in-ears


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/780133/new-stuff-aka-jvc-allows-kenwood-some-stuff-lol
> 
> 
> and
> ...




Mmm those actually look quite tasty


----------



## RedJohn456

dischorddubstep said:


> I was actually thinking about modding the UE6000 to see how much they could be improved, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 likewise, was thinking of removing the covering over the drivers to see if the treble opens up.


----------



## B9Scrambler

lifted andreas said:


> Mmm those actually look quite tasty




I'll second that! What are they called jant71? "Shockingly" they dont appear on the Onkyo Canada site.


----------



## jant71

These...




  
Onkyo E700M
Specifications  Driver diameter - Ø13.5mm High Power Driver

  Acoustic architecture - Semi-closed

  Frequency response - 6Hz - 40kHz

  Sensitivity - 108dB/mW

  Impedance - 32 ohms
  

 http://www.onkyo-headphones.com/en/


----------



## B9Scrambler

sweeet! thanks


----------



## r2muchstuff

These arrived today:

  
 Bette Hybrid Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver 8mm

 OTB test,  they show promise.  Now the 100 hr. wait  and tip selection.
  
 The UrbanFun are off burn and I am now in search of better tips and some listening.  So far the mids seem recessed more than I prefer.
  
 r2


----------



## r2muchstuff

UrbanFun early thoughts.
  
 Over 100 hrs. of burn & use.
  
 Build - OK, Cable - somewhat "springy" & microphonic (added free & adjustable cinch, now can use over ear)
  
 Stock tips are wrong for me - bad fit and SQ.  Tried several tips that generally work for me.  The Bette order also included some Auvio Large Silicone tips.  After trying others I went for the Auvio.  OK, Audio wins for fit and sound quality.
  
 Sound wise I feel that the UF are like a polite Sidy DGS 100.  Everything is less and the mids are very slightly recessed in comparison.  Good overall balance however.  YMMV 
  
 These will get more use (at least until the Bette has 100 hrs.) and in other rigs.
  
 Test rig - iPod touch G3>Fostex HP-P1>Alo RX MK 3 B
 Music - Classic Rock/Jazz/Blues/Folk
  
  
 r2


----------



## mikaveli06

Ebay ckr9ltds to be delivered tuesday!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

r2muchstuff said:


> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> Bette Hybrid Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver 8mm
> ...


 






 r2 let me know your results, I have the Larger 10mm Bettes and they are superb. Very precise.
  
 I may have to get those 8mm as well...
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

twinacstacks said:


> r2 let me know your results, I have the Larger 10mm Bettes and they are superb. Very precise.
> 
> I may have to get those 8mm as well...
> 
> ...


 

 the problem with that kind of body type is that very well sealing iem is going to create pressure build up in the ear canal and cause driver flex. I wish they went with something like the Shure shape. With this kind of design its not just about the seal, but making sure the pressure doesn't build up in the ear canal. That would explain why some people would hear it differently etc. Its all in the tips for better or for worse.


----------



## mochill

Soooooo, beautiful


----------



## Exesteils

This is me waiting on the KC07


----------



## Shawn71

exesteils said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, may be they dropped the project (Ostry)?....


----------



## eaglearrow

Check this out ppl.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fiio x3 on DIET!!
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-HIFI-MP3-Music-Player-with-OLED-Screen-Support-MP3-WMA-APE-FLAC-WAV/32413418852.html?ws_ab_test=201407_2%2C201444_5%2C201409_3&spm=2114.01020208.3.216.wloTQ5


----------



## Selenium

shawn71 said:


> Hmm, may be they dropped the project (Ostry)?....




It's still on their site. *shrugs* I don't like the looks of it anyway! 



Speaking of Ostry, I'm using a set of their new tuning tips that came with my $20 KC06(medium red) on my 9LTDs and holy mackerel. I'm not normally the kind of guy to buy tips but I might have to try getting some of the blue ones now.


----------



## TwinACStacks

eaglearrow said:


> Check this out ppl..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Looks like they kind of copied the original Fiio X3 without the storage capacity or HD file capability. I wonder how it sounds?
  
 Interesting.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> the problem with that kind of body type is that very well sealing iem is going to create pressure build up in the ear canal and cause driver flex. I wish they went with something like the Shure shape. With this kind of design its not just about the seal, but making sure the pressure doesn't build up in the ear canal. That would explain why some people would hear it differently etc. Its all in the tips for better or for worse.


 





 You are so correct. I had a little trouble deciding weather I should go with a Wide Bore, (Bass was Great but also a LOT of high end, NEVER sibilant but a little to Bright for my taste), or go to a Narrower Bore which on these calms BOTH the Bass and the Treble, and tends to make the EQ very flat.  Either way they are superb earphones regardless of price. EASILY worth the price of admission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

For $30, wthn! My iriver screen is trashed after I dropped it a while back. FM radio and pedometer, on board memory plus microSD can match up with the iriver for those things I use it for. Shooting for the Xduuo SQ(we'll see,lol). Will be my sports player, when I want something smaller than the 770C player, and the when I need FM radio player.
  
 Nice find!! I was gonna replace with a Transcend MP710 but that is a as much of a risk and about $60 so twice the price. My payment has already gone through.
  

  
 The Lanhui does look pretty good to me...


----------



## Selenium

She has a weird armpit, wouldn't smash. 3/10


----------



## jant71

^
 Listen, where's my CKR9LTD? No reason for it to take 2 days to go go 3.5 miles after it left the first NY P.O. I should have had them on Saturday damn USPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 And then there is this...http://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/in-ear-headphones/mdr-ex750ap

TypeClosed, DynamicDriver Unit9 mm, dome type (CCAW Voice Coil)Frequency Response5 Hz – 40,000 HzSensitivity105 dB/mWPower Handling Capacity100 mW (IEC*)Impedance16 Ω at 1 kHzMagnetNeodymiumCordY-shapeCord LengthApprox. 1.2 m Silver-Coated OFC Litz wirePlugL-shaped gold-plated 4-pole mini plugApprox. Weight(excl. cable）Approx. 5 gSupplied AccessoriesEarbuds (4 pairs): 1 line (SS), 2 lines (S), 3 lines (M), 4 lines (L); Cable adjuster; Carrying pouch


----------



## eaglearrow

jant71 said:


> For $30, wthn! My iriver screen is trashed after I dropped it a while back. FM radio and pedometer, on board memory plus microSD can match up with the iriver for those things I use it for. Shooting for the Xduuo SQ(we'll see,lol). Will be my sports player, when I want something smaller than the 770C player, and the when I need FM radio player.
> 
> Nice find!! I was gonna replace with a Transcend MP710 but that is a as much of a risk and about $60 so twice the price. My payment has already gone through.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  Haha.. naaicee....  i myself was thinking of giving it a try. They look more than decent for $30..


----------



## Hisoundfi

Happy Labor Day!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/iclever-ic-bth01-lightweight-wireless-bluetooth-4-0-sports-headphones-with-microphone-for-iphone-6-6plus-5s-5c-5-4s-4-ipad-2-3-4-air-samsung-galaxy-s5-s4-s3-note3-note2-motorola-htc-nokia-smart-phones-bluetooth-transmitter-and-more-support-/reviews/13944


----------



## Hisoundfi

exesteils said:


> This is me waiting on the KC07


 
 This would be more accurate if there was a pair of KC06A in the ears. Cheers buddy


----------



## drbluenewmexico

selenium said:


> It's still on their site. *shrugs* I don't like the looks of it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Ostry, I'm using a set of their new tuning tips that came with my $20 KC06(medium red) on my 9LTDs and holy mackerel. I'm not normally the kind of guy to buy tips but I might have to try getting some of the blue ones now.


 

 whats the difference between the blue and red tuning tips and where would you get them?


----------



## jant71

Blue is the least treble cut, red is in the middle, and black is the most treble reduction.
 Buy the whole set from Shenzenaudio. http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-OS100-OS200-Earphone-Turning/dp/B010WMDJDK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441648753&sr=8-1&keywords=Ostry+OS100%2F200%2F300


----------



## Selenium

OS100 (blue): best clarity, reduced sibilance (vs. stock tips)
OS200 (red): medium clarity, no sibilance
OS300 (black): worst clarity, no sibilance

The red tips really pair well. They're wide-bore so I suppose it makes sense I hear it as an improvement, given my preferences. Went ahead and ordered an entire set; can't remember the last time I bought tips.


----------



## jant71

Ooopps, those are not the same tips. Not a very wide bore...

 The OS200 ^
  
 Not that everyone shouldn't own the Ostry 
  
 Those look like the whirlwind tips or something like it. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html


----------



## jant71

eaglearrow said:


> Haha.. naaicee....  i myself was thinking of giving it a try. They look more than decent for $30..


 
 We'll see how it goes
  
 I see we have a sports armband for about $6...

  
 ...and I found out what the two side buttons say at least. One is an A/B repeat and hold button combo. The other button says RUN on it which may be related to a sports/pedometer function.


----------



## mochill

Another very exciting products http://www.sony-asia.com/product/xba-300ap , dsnuts wants


----------



## Libertad

them XBAs look nice


----------



## mochill

http://ebay.us/jc6nab


----------



## Dsnuts

mochill said:


> Another very exciting products http://www.sony-asia.com/product/xba-300ap , dsnuts wants


 
 Oh man I saw this today.  Seems Sony keeps on making better stuff which is good for all of us.
  
 Look forward to how these sound. Hopefully aren't too expensive.


----------



## doctorjazz

Looked at them too, don't seem to be available in the US at this point. Always did like the XBA-3.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Ooopps, those are not the same tips. Not a very wide bore...
> 
> 
> The OS200 ^
> ...




Oh snap. Well, they had just one pair of those red tips with the KC06, along with their usual assortment of tips so I just assumed. Damn, oh well, more tips can't hurt I suppose.


----------



## waynes world

In honour of your avatar @Selenium, I must post my favorite Larry David clip!
  

  
 Kinda funny story.. I had a package like that which I'd just bought from a store, and I asked the clerk to open it for me - I said "I don't want to go all Larry David on it" (he didn't know what I was talking about). He proceeded to take an exacto knife to the package, and actually started to get somewhat frustrated with it ala Larry David (which made me chuckle of course). He finally got the package off and handed me the product, but I could see exacto knife marks all over it, so I had him to exchange it for me. I said that not to worry about opening that one for me. And I said that he should watch the "Larry David opening a package" clip


----------



## eaglearrow

jant71 said:


> We'll see how it goes
> 
> I see we have a sports armband for about $6...
> 
> ...


 
 Ok, I think im losing it.. My clip + was dying, so was researching about Fiio x1/x3. Just went ahead and ordered the fiio x5 for no reason!! God, save me..


----------



## H20Fidelity

eaglearrow said:


> Ok, I think im losing it.. My clip + was dying, so was researching about Fiio x1/x3. Just went ahead and* ordered the **fiio** x5 for no reason!!* God, save me..


 
  
 That's the spirit, what its all about. Just going cray cray, losing your mind n stuff.


----------



## eaglearrow

h20fidelity said:


> That's the spirit, what its all about. Just going cray cray, losing your mind n stuff.


 
 haha. every time i decide i'm done buying stuff, a new Giant killer (so called) pop's up and i can't just resist buying them lol.. I surely am bit by this 'Head-fi bug'.. need to see an IEM doc


----------



## TwinACStacks

eaglearrow said:


> haha. every time i decide i'm done buying stuff, a new Giant killer (so called) pop's up and i can't just resist buying them lol.. I surely am bit by this 'Head-fi bug'.. need to see an IEM doc


 





 I do my Best.
  
 ELVIS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.
  
 Thank you very much.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tom22

if anyone is looking for a cheap android/ iOS friendly earphone, don't overlook the Brainwavz Jive!
  
 unboxing:

  
 First impression:


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Looked at them too, don't seem to be available in the US at this point. Always did like the XBA-3.


 

 Yes, the XBA 3 was always one of my favorites, for years. (got it when it first came out)
 but it lacked bass impact for EDM and other bass heavy genres...but the midrange and
 over smoothness was (and is) a classic gem!!!!!!!!! a rediscovery.....glad to find your recommendations
 already exist in my item cabinet....


----------



## doctorjazz

eaglearrow said:


> h20fidelity said:
> 
> 
> > That's the spirit, what its all about. Just going cray cray, losing your mind n stuff.
> ...




I'm an IEM DOC, but my recommendation is to BUY MORE!!!


----------



## eaglearrow

twinacstacks said:


> I do my Best.
> 
> ELVIS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.
> 
> ...


 

 I see what you did there..


----------



## eaglearrow

doctorjazz said:


> I'm an IEM DOC, but my recommendation is to BUY MORE!!!


 
 Haha, thanks for the prescription DOC...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I'm an IEM DOC, but my recommendation is to BUY MORE!!!


 

 more or less.......???


----------



## mikaveli06

Ebay ckr9ltd are rediculously good. ..


----------



## jant71

Yeah, I know. My postal workers must love the 9LTD cause they keep listening to it and won't deliver it to me!!

Latest delivery date is today but I'll believe it only when I see them in my grubby hands!


At least my Lanhui payment cleared right away and it was already shipped and tracking says it is at their first facility awaiting departure. Sellers ships within 12 hour claim is legit. Very nice!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Can anyone on here guarantee the authenticity of the ckr9ltd that are being sold on Aliexpress? It just all sounds too good to be true


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> Can anyone on here guarantee the authenticity of the ckr9ltd that are being sold on Aliexpress? It just all sounds too good to be true


 
  
 Haven't received mine yet. Its lying in my local post office since 2 days. I couldn't pick it up myself due to my office hrs. Hopefully it will be delivered tomorrow. Will revert once i recv thm.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ok if these ckr9ltds are knock offs or rejects, they did damn fine job. The are so.... Not even sure how to describe... Sounds like high definition. I scanned barcode and it pops up as ckr10. Box has #1514 on it. I will always have a doubt in back of head as how authentic they are. Wish i could demo a "legit" pair. Whatever the case, they sound great


----------



## sodesuka

To make things more complicated, here's the branded version of the Chinese dual phase push-pull IEM https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=45478008829 
  
 Either it's from the OEM that AT uses, or they've found a way to copy the technology. Either way, the feedbacks are pretty good.


----------



## jant71

Mine(yay!) are #1526 and someone else had 1524, IIRC. Seems like they are a bad batch with regards to paint. I have the same rubbed off bottom edge spot thing like Selenium had. Like they were off a bit and rubbed against something.
  
 I need more time and they are said to improve with some hours. I did have the CKR9 thanks to vlenbo and these sound familiar. No accs. or box on vlenbo's tour but looks legit based on the IM-02 packaging.
  
 Not quite as good as my FXT200 at this point but I have seen the FXT200 rated higher than the CKR9 at least once before and I did mod mine a bit and they are damn good! I knew the LTDs were gonna have their hands full with them.  One was $110 and the other $119 which is Titan 1 price but both are a step up from the DUNU for SQ.
  
  
 I'm thinking the cable is a bit more glossy looking than the CKR9 was and I am happy to see more metal in the build. Liking the angle of these a bit more(not a huge difference). And, d'oh read the box ---> Star-quad cable with rigid aluminum sheath plug.
  
 Though it is early, very early, but so far so good.


----------



## mikaveli06

Are they supposed to have chin slider? . Mine doesnt. Also, on plug doesnt say Audio Technica, but strain relief does have symbol


----------



## jant71

I think I complained about the CKR9's lack of a slider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the relief looks in order as far as the logo and everything.
  
 Nice synergy with the 770C. I am using CKP200 tips at the moment.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> *Nice synergy with the 770C*. I am using CKP200 tips at the moment.


 
  
 Sigh.


----------



## nick n

jant71 said:


> Not quite as good as my FXT200 at this point but I have seen the FXT200 rated higher than the CKR9 at least once before* and I did mod mine a bit and they are damn good! *I knew the LTDs were gonna have their hands full with them.


 
 What sort of modimicatinz did you do to those?
  
 The 200 I presume you mean?
  
 WAYNE if you are sad ( the heavy sigh ) all you have to do is hit a couple on-screen buttons  and you will be happy again , you know that right.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jant71

Well I ripped out the front fabric screens and use Ostry OS300 filters inside of UE clear tips(from the super.fi 5/UE600).
  
 With the CKP200 tips and a bit of a looser fit they are about equal though different sounding. I do think, from my memory of them, that both are a bit better than the standard CKR9. How much comes from the better angle of the tube or from the other tweaks they have done but I do hear a brighter top end and less bass dominance/better balance to them.


----------



## waynes world

Saw the below video in the Fiio X7 thread.
  

  
 Insanity!
  
 Edit: sorry for being OT.


----------



## jant71

This one is the best...


----------



## mikaveli06

Any interest in the new sony players? Im kinda interested in zx100, but not the a20series. Any price rumer on the zx100? Probably end up with dx80 though.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> Saw the below video in the Fiio X7 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't believe I just spent 6 minutes of my life watching the whole video...on the other hand, I see a business opportunity: selling surgical masks in Saigon!


----------



## waynes world

Every now and then I need to spout off about the VE Zen earbuds. They are friggin' awesome, especially when amped. I can be listening to various full sized cans, and then switch over to the Zens and it still seems like I am listening to headphones... headphones that sound beautifully balanced, natural and full, and that sound amazing with any of the genres that I enjoy.
  
 I don't think that it's any fluke that ClieOS rates them in the "Champion earbud" category:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015#post_5954781
  
 Anyway, I love these suckers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

waynes world I really want to try out VE's buds, and The Duke of course


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> Every now and then I need to spout off about the VE Zen earbuds. They are friggin' awesome, especially when amped. I can be listening to various full sized cans, and then switch over to the Zens and it still seems like I am listening to headphones... headphones that sound beautifully balanced, natural and full, and that sound amazing with any of the genres that I enjoy.
> 
> I don't think that it's any fluke that ClieOS rates them in the "Champion earbud" category:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015#post_5954781
> ...


 
 +
  


b9scrambler said:


> @waynes world I really want to try out VE's buds, and The Duke of course


 
 The buds seem more appealing to me, and hopefully to others who like warm sound.
  
 The duke seems to be nuking all the earphones in the "cold" category, not bad.


----------



## waynes world

b9scrambler said:


> @waynes world I really want to try out VE's buds, and The Duke of course


 
  
 The VE buds seem to fit my preferred sound sig to a tee. You should get on a tour for sure. Or else buy the VE Monk for $5 as an introduction which from what I have read really provides a good sense of what the "VE bud signature" is all about.
  
 I am getting the impression that the Duke has a more detailed and treble oriented signature, which is great if that's what you're after. I hope to hear the Duke one of these days myself, although I'm not sure that my "treble sensitive" ears will be able to handle it's goodness!


----------



## vlenbo

waynes world said:


> The VE buds seem to fit my preferred sound sig to a tee. You should get on a tour for sure. Or else buy the VE Monk for $5 as an introduction which from what I have read really provides a good sense of what the "VE bud signature" is all about.
> 
> I am getting the impression that the Duke has a more detailed and treble oriented signature, which is great if that's what you're after. I hope to hear the Duke one of these days myself, although I'm not sure that my "treble sensitive" ears will be able to handle it's goodness!


 
 That's the quandary I experience with the duke's sound profile.
  
 I would rather keep my ears to the warm sound sig of earphones like the ath-ws99 or the sony xba-h3.


----------



## jant71

I'm a bit more interested in the Jaben Hyperdynamic than the Duke. Now, the XBA-300 also has some potential.


----------



## RedJohn456

vlenbo said:


> +
> 
> The buds seem more appealing to me, and hopefully to others who like warm sound.
> 
> The duke seems to be nuking all the earphones in the "cold" category, not bad.


 
  
 The Zen sounds warm and has good PRaT. A freak of nature honestly, sounds like an open back at times.
 Duke is indeed the bees knees. Personally speaking, from talking to people who have them, and from my own experience, they are indeed mercing a lot of other gears, at higher price points I might add.
  


vlenbo said:


> That's the quandary I experience with the duke's sound profile.
> 
> I would rather keep my ears to the warm sound sig of earphones like the ath-ws99 or the sony xba-h3.


 
  
 I have the XBA Z5 so I can provide a related frame of reference. They are quite different in sound signature. Warm and lush vs Neutral to Bright and detailed.


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> I'm a bit more interested in the Jaben Hyperdynamic than the Duke. Now, the XBA-300 also has some potential.


 

 Did they announce a price for the hyper dynamic? I have been hearing a lot about them. I must have missed their announcement. What is it exactly? Am intrigued   And XBA-300 is the new triple BA from sony right?


----------



## jant71

Dynamic plus a special tuned piezo tweeter. Been called a hybrid though a new kind or mix this time.
  
 Supposed to be under $200 but not set yet and if the people don't stop saying under $200 is bizarre or crazy etc. then they will probably end up being $400 or $500. **** and just say it is a great earphone and let us have a great deal this time!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

vlenbo said:


> +
> 
> The buds seem more appealing to me, and hopefully to others who like warm sound.
> 
> The duke seems to be nuking all the earphones in the "cold" category, not bad.







waynes world said:


> The VE buds seem to fit my preferred sound sig to a tee. You should get on a tour for sure. Or else buy the VE Monk for $5 as an introduction which from what I have read really provides a good sense of what the "VE bud signature" is all about.
> 
> I am getting the impression that the Duke has a more detailed and treble oriented signature, which is great if that's what you're after. I hope to hear the Duke one of these days myself, although I'm not sure that my "treble sensitive" ears will be able to handle it's goodness!




I hopped onto AliExpress recently but the Monks weren't available unfortunately. Figured that would be the perfect place to start. Pretty sure I'm still a part of the Canadian tour that's happening, so I'll get to try them out eventually (another thing that convinced me to get the NX1). 

I quite like bright, detailed earphones, which the FXH30 is more or less. They have a touch of warmth that makes them really natural sounding. If the Duke are noticably better, I'll be in audio heavan.


----------



## doctorjazz

1+ on the VE Zen...Never thought I'd have any interest in buds, but these things really sound great. Open, warm, fine detail, solid bass, daily surprised me.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> The Zen sounds warm and has good PRaT. A freak of nature honestly, sounds like an open back at times.
> Duke is indeed the bees knees. Personally speaking, from talking to people who have them, and from my own experience, they are indeed mercing a lot of other gears, at higher price points I might add.
> 
> 
> I have the XBA Z5 so I can provide a related frame of reference. They are quite different in sound signature. Warm and lush vs Neutral to Bright and detailed.


 
  
 I can't help but wonder how much I might like the Z5's. Especially considering how long @dweaver has hung onto his lol.


----------



## jant71

We got a new mid-level Pioneer DJ can,
  
 HDJ-700, including the flagship model HDJ-2000MK2, and taking advantage of the expertise gained in the development of professional DJ for DJ headphones, the sound quality design that discern the beat needed to DJ mix, high durability to withstand active play DJ, length also we have realized a comfortable wearability at time of DJ play. Furthermore, the the R-side housing and by an arm rotating mechanism capable of sliding up to 60 degrees back and forth, enabling the monitoring style diverse DJ. Also the hinge of the arm rotating unit uses the aluminum material subjected to the spin process, the housing part and by subjecting the I-line parts, and finished by simple stylish design.

  
Accurately monitoring possible the sound of the mid-low frequency, such as kick and snare sound necessary to DJ mix  


 
 Newly developed driver unit equipped with caliber 40mm strong magnetic force rare earth magnet, the adoption of the voice coil of the diaphragm and a copper clad aluminum wire of 19μm (micrometers), clear the sound of the mid-low frequency, such as kick sounds and snare sound of the drum It will reproduce. As well as further to reproduce the rich bass by increasing the sound pressure by narrowing the inner diameter of the ear pads, by adopting a high sound insulation ear pads make it easier to grasp the beat of the music.

  
Adopted to achieve high durability stainless steel headband  


 
 The internal headband force is applied, the intensity which have adopted even professional DJ headphone HDJ-1500 Top Model is using a high stainless steel material, achieving high durability that can be used longer. Moreover, by adopting a detachable cable, it can be replaced even when the emergency disconnection.

  
Wearability that can be comfortable DJ play even a long period of time  


 
 The direct touch ear pads and head cushion surface to the skin, it is possible to adopt a good polyurethane leather excellent and soft flexibility, it will be able to maintain the fit and comfort of a stable for a long time of DJ play.

  
Corresponding to the various monitoring style  


 
 By the swing structure for rotating the arms of the R side to 60 degrees, respectively front and rear, it can be monitored by ear even when it is mounted. Also, the housing outer By adopting the knurling (unevenness) shaped to increase the grip, you can shed the ear housing immediately.
  ◎ specs

 Format: closed type dynamic stereo headphone use unit: 40 mm dome type plug: φ3.5 mm stereo mini plug (gold-plated, 2 way, screw-type)

 Connecting cord:
 1.2 m piece out Carl code (at the time of the extension about 3.0 m)
 1 m straight cord

 Mass (without cord): 220 g
 Maximum input (JEITA): 2000 mW:
 Output sound pressure level: 105 dBmW
 Play frequency band: 5 - 28,000 Hz
 Impedance: 45 Ω

 
Not bad looking esp. the pads, a good weight at 220g, and detachable cables. Could make a good portable? 
 
  
  
  
  
 And, from e-earphone, more info on the EX750...
  
  
Compact, high-sensitivity high-resolution audio corresponding 9mm driver unit 

 It adopts the diaphragm of the new shape capable of broad band reproduction and improve the driving force of the magnetic circuit for driving the vibrating plate by the external magnet type. Small but high sensitivity of the driver unit will play a vibrant music color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Aluminum housing adopt 
 Rigidity is high, and adopted a lightweight aluminum housing. It is possible to suppress unwanted vibration, providing a mid-high range the clear bright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Beat response control 
 Port (vent holes) provided on the housing, controlling the ventilation resistance in the low range. To improve the transient characteristics of the low frequency by optimizing the operation of the diaphragm to accurately reproduce the rhythm.
   Independent ground cable 
 4 improves the left and right separation Thin construction to reduce cross-talk. It enjoyed the spread and tight bass sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Adopt a silver-coated OFC line 
 Adopt a core that has been subjected to silver plated OFC (Oxygen Free Copper). It is possible to reduce the deterioration of the sound suppressing signal transmission loss, enabling the reproduction of smooth treble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   comfortable and stubborn wearability 
 Small screwdriver unit to create a center of gravity in the back of the ear when worn is, to achieve a comfortable and stubborn wearability.
   Tangle difficult serration Cable 
 To reduce the friction is the cause of the pungent by the fine groove of the cable surface. Listening or when the carry is also comfortable.
   Convenient to carry cable length adjuster and carrying pouch included 
 Cable does not get in the way so that comes the adjuster that you can adjust the length of the cable. In addition, if housed in a carrying pouch, it can prevent the scratching and dirt when carrying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  ◎ specs


Headphone unit * 1
 Type: Sealed dynamic Driver unit: 9mm, dome type (CCAW
 Sensitivity: 105dB / mW
 Magnet: Neodymium playback frequency band: 5Hz-40,000Hz
 Impedance: 16Ω (at 1kHz)
 Maximum input * 2: 100mW (IEC)
 Cord Length: about 1.2m silver-coated OFC Litz line code type: Y-type input plug: Gold-plated L-type stereo mini plug mass * 3 to about 5g (not including cable)


----------



## B9Scrambler

That's a good looking set of cans.


----------



## encoreAC

Hey guys, after months of constant listening with my beloved Ostry KC06A, it sadly developed channel imbalance recently.
  
 I am actually thinking of buying another pair again, since I loved the strong, focused bass, lush upfront mids and crystal clear non sibilant highs. But at the same time I wonder if I missed anything from the last months I should also consider. While I absolutely love my KC06A, it couldn't be helped that I got a slightly bit interested in other phones now that it broke. That said, the KC06A is my most beloved phone I ever had in my possession and I will probably rebuy her regardless.
  
 If there are suggestion for phones, which I should try out with the similar qualities of the KC06A, I would love to hear about them. The costs should be less than 100€ btw.


----------



## waynes world

Jvc fhx30
Dunu titan1's (o Fiio equv)
Fake/reject kathy ath ckr9ltd

Edit: damn phone.


----------



## jant71

selenium said:


> OS100 (blue): best clarity, reduced sibilance (vs. stock tips)
> OS200 (red): medium clarity, no sibilance
> OS300 (black): worst clarity, no sibilance
> 
> The red tips really pair well. They're wide-bore so I suppose it makes sense I hear it as an improvement, given my preferences. Went ahead and ordered an entire set; can't remember the last time I bought tips.


 

 Decided to try the OS tips on the LTD's. Don't like the wide bore phones due to being shorter stems. The medium don't stay on unless you push the filter so it sticks out the front a bit more than it would normally. Large being longer works fine. About 1mm really but then the medium decide to stay on. I'm liking what they do to the LTD sound. Thinkin' it pushes them a bit more towards the CKR9 sig. a bit esp. the larger which seal better for more bass emphasis.
  
  
 Also kinda have to agree with a point in Peter's comparison. I hear more energy out of the more standard 9 signature for some reason. A smidge more get up and go. More wide bore tips like the TF10 style and spiral dots and others give brighter and the most balance but kinda take away what made the 9 the 9 in terms of possibly being the popular one. and I think there is some improvement in the mids and treble quality here. Also talking about this through the same warmer and looser notes of the S639. No 770C influence either.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm thinking before you guys go spending a Couple Hundies on a bright detailed signature phone, you *really* need to check out the Bette F3 10mm Hybrid. They easily go toe to toe with the Trinity Deltas and DN 2000's, and I'm betting those Dukes as well, (although I haven't heard them), they HAVE to be close.
  
 Just Saying.
  
 I'm happy as a Clam for $43 USD and more impressed with them at every listen. Thanx jekostas.
  
*JMHO* You can believe me or not.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 7S Cameron

twinacstacks said:


> I'm thinking before you guys go spending a Couple Hundies on a bright detailed signature phone, you *really* need to check out the Bette F3 10mm Hybrid. They easily go toe to toe with the Trinity Deltas and DN 2000's, and I'm betting those Dukes as well, (although I haven't heard them), they HAVE to be close.
> 
> Just Saying.
> 
> ...



Where can I get the F3? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## vman

encoreac said:


> Hey guys, after months of constant listening with my beloved Ostry KC06A, it sadly developed channel imbalance recently.
> 
> I am actually thinking of buying another pair again, since I loved the strong, focused bass, lush upfront mids and crystal clear non sibilant highs. But at the same time I wonder if I missed anything from the last months I should also consider. While I absolutely love my KC06A, it couldn't be helped that I got a slightly bit interested in other phones now that it broke. That said, the KC06A is my most beloved phone I ever had in my possession and I will probably rebuy her regardless.
> 
> If there are suggestion for phones, which I should try out with the similar qualities of the KC06A, I would love to hear about them. The costs should be less than 100€ btw.


 
  
  
 I had the same issue with my ostries and have been on a quest to find an alternative...It hasn't been easy!
  
 The KZ ED10 and Rock Zircons were described as having a similar signature to KC06A. 
 I own KZ ED10 which I really like, and the Zircons are on their way.
 Both can be found for $10-$15.


----------



## slowpickr

vman said:


> I had the same issue with my ostries and have been on a quest to find an alternative...It hasn't been easy!
> 
> The KZ ED10 and Rock Zircons were described as having a similar signature to KC06A.
> I own KZ ED10 which I really like, and the Zircons are on their way.
> Both can be found for $10-$15.




I don't think think the Zircons sound that similar to the KC06As. The KC06As have a brighter signature with mids that are more forward. The Zircons have more mid-bass and more recessed mids. I'm happy with both.


----------



## FlacFan

7s cameron said:


> Where can I get the F3? I'm having trouble finding it.


 
 I believe he is talking about those: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012D4OX0I?colid=13LXZ1B6FH8K7&coliid=I1ZR43X5NU1MMY&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl
  
 BTW, I got the 8mm version some time ago along with the Philips Fidelio S2. Given that the Bette are about 1/3 of the price, their sound is impressive. I wish somebody had both versions and could post a short comparison...then again...
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## Carlsan

flacfan said:


> I believe he is talking about those: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012D4OX0I?colid=13LXZ1B6FH8K7&coliid=I1ZR43X5NU1MMY&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl
> 
> BTW, I got the 8mm version some time ago along with the Philips Fidelio S2. Given that the Bette are about 1/3 of the price, their sound is impressive. I wish somebody had both versions and could post a short comparison...then again...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got the 10mm Bette, quite impressed, even without burn in.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Jvc fhx30
> Dunu titan1's (o Fiio equv)
> Fake/reject kathy ath ckr9ltd
> 
> Edit: damn phone.


 
 hey man, thanks for the suggestions! I will look into them. Where can I find such thing as fake ckr9ltd though? Never heard of such.


----------



## waynes world

encoreac said:


> hey man, thanks for the suggestions! I will look into them. Where can I find such thing as fake ckr9ltd though? Never heard of such.


 
  
 Yer welcome. I think that the titan1 or the fxh30's would have similar signatures to what you are looking for. Personally I can attest to the Titan1's sounding awesome (and having a somewhat similar signature to the kc06a's).
  
 You can search this thread regarding the reject ckr9ltd's from ebay - most likely authentic ckr9ltd's, but rejected due to small cosmetic issues. So far I know that Seleneium and Jant71 have received them and seem to love them. There is also the ckr9ltd's on aliexpress for under $100 that people figure are probably fakes, but pretty much exact fakes (ie from the same factory), because peeps are swearing by the SQ.


----------



## encoreAC

waynes world said:


> Yer welcome. I think that the titan1 or the fxh30's would have similar signatures to what you are looking for. Personally I can attest to the Titan1's sounding awesome (and having a somewhat similar signature to the kc06a's).
> 
> You can search this thread regarding the reject ckr9ltd's from ebay - most likely authentic ckr9ltd's, but rejected due to small cosmetic issues. So far I know that Seleneium and Jant71 have received them and seem to love them. There is also the ckr9ltd's on aliexpress for under $100 that people figure are probably fakes, but pretty much exact fakes (ie from the same factory), because peeps are swearing by the SQ.


 
 I am deciding between the CKR9LTD and fxh30. Always wanted to try out the CKR series! Not considering the Titans, because of the sound leakage and earbud design.
  
 But I have to say, those Aliexpress offers of the crk9/ckr9ltd/ckr10 for 50€ tempt me a lot, but make me really skeptical at the same time. Hmm.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

7s cameron said:


> Where can I get the F3? I'm having trouble finding it.


 






 Some sites call it the F3 some just call it 10mm Hybrid, 32 Ohm. It's THIS one:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 jekostas reviewed the smaller sibling which looks a little different. It's 8 MM and 16 Ohm:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bette-Hybrid-8mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Monitors-IEMS-Headphones/321814730671?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D32483%26meid%3Da066d6d2180942d893c6e40c52b8bed1%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D321814718008&rt=nc
  
 Looks like I'm going to have to pick up the 8mm so I can get a comparison. I don't know if anyone has BOTH.
  








 TWIN


----------



## mikaveli06

waynes world said:


> Yer welcome. I think that the titan1 or the fxh30's would have similar signatures to what you are looking for. Personally I can attest to the Titan1's sounding awesome (and having a somewhat similar signature to the kc06a's).
> 
> You can search this thread regarding the reject ckr9ltd's from ebay - most likely authentic ckr9ltd's, but rejected due to small cosmetic issues. So far I know that Seleneium and Jant71 have received them and seem to love them. There is also the ckr9ltd's on aliexpress for under $100 that people figure are probably fakes, but pretty much exact fakes (ie from the same factory), because peeps are swearing by the SQ.


i also have the ckr9ltd from ebay $119. Love them


----------



## jant71

Think these are good looking cans??


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sure do. Although you could put a Sony logo on them and it wouldn't look out of place.


----------



## FlacFan

twinacstacks said:


> Some sites call it the F3 some just call it 10mm Hybrid, 32 Ohm. It's THIS one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814718008?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
 Those are the ones I thought he had asked for. But rather getting them from eBay --> China --> snake mail, you can get them from Amazon at the same price and two day free shipping if you are on "Prime". I got my 8mm within 3 days in deed....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## eaglearrow

Ok, recieved my CKR9LTD's from Aliexpress today. OTB impressions..  soundstage is MASSIVE.. Mids are just superb (forward).. Bass is deep... Treble, very inoffensive.. treble quality seems to be of top notch quality with no siblance at all. I think its the real deal guys.. Unless you hold a knife against my throat, or challenge me with a $300 legit pair, it would be hard for me to believe that these are fakes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Btw i had bought these for $54 (unboxed version) during 25-8 sale...
 Also, here are some pics.. (the ones with paint damage) 
  
@mebaali


----------



## B9Scrambler

That is great news. I'm even more pumped for my pair now.


----------



## Selenium

eaglearrow said:


> Ok, recieved my CKR9LTD's from Aliexpress today. OTB impressions..  soundstage is MASSIVE.. Mids are just superb (forward).. Bass is deep... Treble, very inoffensive.. treble quality seems to be of top notch quality with no siblance at all. I think its the real deal guys.. Unless you hold a knife against my throat, or challenge me with a $300 legit pair, it would be hard for me to believe that these are fakes..
> 
> 
> Btw i had bought these for $54 (unboxed version) during 25-8 sale...
> Also, here are some pics..


 

I've toyed with the idea of buying a 9ltd from an authorized seller or whatever, just for comparisons sake...but I feel like it would be pointless. I know what I hear.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> That is great news. I'm even more pumped for my pair now.


 
 Yea.. i just cant take then off my ears.. Still listening to thm.. OTB I love em as much as my GR07BE's (though a diff sig) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im convinced these are not fakes.. But then, even if some1 manages to prove that they are fakes.. For $54.. they are crazy good..


----------



## mebaali

@eaglearrow - Very glad for you, Bro!


----------



## lalala6

Okay, reading that just made me bite on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD. $54 is just too good to pass up on, even if it'll be a second pair for me.
  
 Once it arrives, I'll do you guys a favor and compare it with my genuine CKR9LTD. If it is indeed identical to my CKR9LTD, you guys are getting the deal of the decade. Fingers crossed!


----------



## B9Scrambler

lalala6 said:


> Okay, reading that just made me bite on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD. $54 is just too good to pass up on, even if it'll be a second pair for me.
> 
> Once it arrives, I'll do you guys a favor and compare it with my genuine CKR9LTD. If it is indeed identical to my CKR9LTD, you guys are getting the deal of the decade. Fingers crossed! :wink_face:




Sweet! I'll be watching out for your comparo


----------



## Charliemotta

So will I.  It does not say *Genuine *in the description, like the ones that cost $100+.


----------



## B9Scrambler

charliemotta said:


> So will I.  It does not say *[COLOR=B22222]Genuine [/COLOR]*in the description, like the ones that cost $100+.




The pair I purchased says "original" in the title. To me original and genuine are interchangable.


----------



## eaglearrow

@peter123 how much burn in did your LTD's need to sound their best ?
  
 Another Head-fi member *Earfonia* said this about the Ckr9 & 10,
  
 "I received new units from Audio Technica Singapore, when they just received them from AT Japan.
 Frankly speaking, I told Audio Technica after a few days testing them, I might prefer not to review them, because they don't sound very good to me. But I told them, let's wait a few more days to burn-in those units, if I can hear any improvement. And they did improved quite a lot after 5 days full burn-in, and then I decided to review them.  Frankly I didn't like them when new, even after 1-2 days burn-in.  But after 24x5 burn-in, they sound much better. After that I continue to burn-in them till about 7 days."


----------



## Charliemotta

b9scrambler said:


> The pair I purchased says "original" in the title. To me original and genuine are interchangable.


 
 Yes I would have to agree with you there.  I emailed one of the cheap sellers about the wording 2 days ago.  Still no reply.


----------



## peter123

eaglearrow said:


> @peter123
> how much burn in did your LTD's need to sound their best ?




I'm sorry but I'm not a big believer in burn in, better not elaborate on it


----------



## RedJohn456

eaglearrow said:


> @peter123 how much burn in did your LTD's need to sound their best ?
> 
> Another Head-fi member *Earfonia* said this about the Ckr9 & 10,
> 
> ...


 

 expectation bias and brain burn in are powerful things


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

burn in huh, cool


----------



## eaglearrow

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not a big believer in burn in, better not elaborate on it


 

 oh well... Sorry, i was born a 'theist'..


----------



## Hisoundfi

I wasn't a big believer in burn in until I got the Sidy DGS100. That thing sounded friggen awful when I first got it. 

If sounds were smells, it was a turd with burnt hair on it. 

After 50 hours it became a totally different sound. And no, it wasn't my brain adjusting with that one. 

I will say though, the brain needs time to adjust when going from one earphone to another. Posting impressions before that adjustment takes place is an injustice to the product IMHO


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> I wasn't a big believer in burn in until I got the Sidy DGS100. That thing sounded friggen awful when I first got it.
> 
> If sounds were smells, it was a turd with burnt hair on it.
> 
> ...


 





 As you know I'm a huge advocate of burn in. It DOESN'T work on EVERY earphone or Headphone, but it makes HUGE differences on others. Case in Point: it took 300 Hours of Burn in to Settle My Sennheiser IE8's fully. They changed RADICALLY at 250 hours. This is an exception and It's well documented on the IE8 Thread as well as the AKG K701 Thread as well. AS a result I now burn everything after an initial listen and tip-roll for 200 Hours, AND I keep running logs.
  
 As I have usually multiple 'phones burning in at the same time and only listen at 50 hour intervals, and listen to Multiple Earphones on my nightly delivery run, it's VERY unlikely it's a Brain "Adjustment", or audio memory.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I wasn't a big believer in burn in until I got the Sidy DGS100. That thing sounded friggen awful when I first got it.
> 
> If sounds were smells, it was a turd with burnt hair on it.
> 
> ...


 
 THAT I agree on


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> THAT I agree on


 






 I agree also, but it's very hard to A/B 'phones without doing that exact thing. I'm Guilty of posting Enthusiastic reports with just an initial listen to a new pair.
  
 I'm just an excitable boy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## satansmutt

200 hours burn in, that's a commitment, I've had relationships that never lasted that long!


----------



## peter123

Hmmm, maybe better to change subject before I start going on about how I feel about statements like radically changes at 250 hours. This is exactly the kind of discussion that get threads closed and the reason I didn't want to elaborate more on it.......

I honestly don't have any strong feelings for or against but I find it provocative to put it out there as the truth when there's no objective evidence that it's a fact.

I've also seen endless discussions in here on the subject but never have I seen any part convince the other to change side. I've seen many threads closed due to the subject though.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> Hmmm, maybe better to change subject before I start going on about how I feel about statements like radically changes at 250 hours. This is exactly the kind of discussion that get threads closed and the reason I didn't want to elaborate more on it.......
> 
> I honestly don't have any strong feelings for or against but I find it provocative to put it out there as the truth when there's no objective evidence that it's a fact.
> 
> I've also seen endless discussions in here on the subject but never have I seen any part convince the other to change side. I've seen many threads closed due to the subject though.....




So what you're saying is that JVC's new FXH30 is a fantastic earphone and that it should be a part of every enthusiast's collection? If so, I agree. *nod, nod* I kid, I kid. 

I am super stoked to try out the CKR9LTD though. They look fantastic. That push/pull tech is pretty snazzy (if not a bit old school when it comes to full-sized speakers). I'm a sucker for unique tech.


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> So what you're saying is that JVC's new FXH30 is a fantastic earphone and that it should be a part of every enthusiast's collection? If so, I agree. *nod, nod* I kid, I kid.
> 
> I am super stoked to try out the CKR9LTD though. They look fantastic. That push/pull tech is pretty snazzy (if not a bit old school when it comes to full-sized speakers). I'm a sucker for unique tech.


 
 LOL, Yes finally someone who gets what I mean. Thank you


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> LOL, Yes finally someone who gets what I mean. Thank you




What can I say? It's a gift. Alas. I must remain humble.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> So what you're saying is that JVC's new FXH30 is a fantastic earphone and that it should be a part of every enthusiast's collection? If so, I agree. *nod, nod* I kid, I kid.
> 
> I am super stoked to try out the CKR9LTD though. They look fantastic. That push/pull tech is pretty snazzy (if not a bit old school when it comes to full-sized speakers). *I'm a sucker for unique tech*.


 

 Like maybe a triple magnet Signa driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Oooh, sequential twin enclosure(whatever that entails)
  
 Though new tech does come at at price...
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail89737.html&prev=search


----------



## 7S Cameron

Are there any other carbon nanotubes headphones that are worth checking out? I love the sound of all of them I have heard which include the FX40, FXD80, FXZ200 (I believe they used carbon nanotube drivers for this one), CKN70 and S500. The S500 remains my favorite pair of headphones for the price of all time. Actually, I don't like the S400 at all and that used carbon nanotubes.

My next audio purchase is probably going to be the D2000j, but I am still curious if anyone is using carbon nanotubes anymore.


----------



## jant71

HA-S680. I think carbon nanotube may be at an end though. We'll see


----------



## 7S Cameron

jant71 said:


> HA-S680. I think carbon nanotube may be at an end though. We'll see



I wonder why? I was very curious about the S680, but the only person who was raving about them is someone who likes the S400 better than the S500 and ES700. Since I don't agree with that, I wasn't sure if they were worth it or not.


----------



## encoreAC

I decided to gamble on the AliExpress offer for the CKR9LTD to replace my KC06A for now. I am quite convinced that they are legit based on user reviews, shop reputation and the lack of complains so far. All of the other products sold by the seller have normal prices and no cheap fake offerings. Chance is high that we legitimately got lucky here for once boys, but who knows.... thanks to @WaynesWorld for keeping me informed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


lalala6 said:


> Okay, reading that just made me bite on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD. $54 is just too good to pass up on, even if it'll be a second pair for me.
> 
> Once it arrives, I'll do you guys a favor and compare it with my genuine CKR9LTD. If it is indeed identical to my CKR9LTD, you guys are getting the deal of the decade. Fingers crossed!


 
 We are all waiting for it 
  
 Btw I already miss my KC06A so much, I cant live without it haha, gonna rebuy it asap. I really recommend it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Like maybe a triple magnet Signa driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Smallz....yer killing' me brah.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

Speaking of the CKR9LTD...for those that ordered it, how long did it take for them to start the shipping process? I'm still waiting for that process to begin. It says it can take up to three days which I am still within. However, I have noticed with most AE sellers if it's not out on day one you might as well cancel the purchase.


----------



## slowpickr

b9scrambler said:


> Speaking of the CKR9LTD...for those that ordered it, how long did it take for them to start the shipping process? I'm still waiting for that process to begin. It says it can take up to three days which I am still within. However, I have noticed with most AE sellers if it's not out on day one you might as well cancel the purchase.




Mine took a solid 2 days. Almost thought I was going to have to extend the processing time.


----------



## mikaveli06

My ebay ones went hong kong to michigan in 9 days, including labor day


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Hmmm, maybe better to change subject before I start going on about how I feel about statements like radically changes at 250 hours. This is exactly the kind of discussion that get threads closed and the reason I didn't want to elaborate more on it.......
> 
> I honestly don't have any strong feelings for or against but I find it provocative to put it out there as the truth when there's no objective evidence that it's a fact.
> 
> I've also seen endless discussions in here on the subject but never have I seen any part convince the other to change side. I've seen many threads closed due to the subject though.....


 






 PETER, It's JUST MY OPINION. And I even prefaced it by saying I have observed that it does not work on all phones.
  
 There is that better?
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Mine took a solid 2 days. Almost thought I was going to have to extend the processing time.




Thank you. Good to know. From the impressions I've read these should compliment the FXH30 well when I want a good sounding, less aggressive listen.


----------



## Tom22

First timers in the business, Lendme Ur Ear's prized jewel, the AD01
  
 with comparisons with audio technica im70 and the dunu titan 1
  
 what do you guys think? still working on my editing skills (both written and video editing)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-ad01/reviews/13976


----------



## jant71

eaglearrow said:


> @peter123 how much burn in did your LTD's need to sound their best ?
> 
> Another Head-fi member *Earfonia* said this about the Ckr9 & 10,
> 
> ...


 

 I just came off my first actual stretch of burn in this morning on my LTD's. Gave a quick listen before going to work and they sounded different. Like they had more ooomph.
  
 Then I came home and listened for a while and confirmed that they sounded closer to vlenbo's CKR9 I had for a week. The two things I wanted had transpired. They bloom came off the notes and the CKR9-like bass came in. Both bigger and weightier. Easy to hear at first cause I stared to use the filter tips on them to push them in CKR9 direction. Then they didn't sound so hot any more cause they migrated there on there own a bit. Went from the OS200 tips to the OS100. Then I just went back to normal tips.
  
 Then I double double checked vs. my FXT200 which was a bit disappointingly similar a day ago. Now they are not as close as they were now that my LTD have gotten their bass in. They move more air and it shows cause the FXT200 now sounds much less similar. Not as balanced as each other any longer cause the 9 bass slant is there now and the FXT are no longer quicker that the LTD notes are tighter now and the LTD bass weight is where they diverge now. The thump and weight down low makes the modded FXT's sound a bit light hitting and weaker now. Beefier and I went from tighter notes on the FXT to just as quick and tight notes on the LTD. LTD sounds a bit cleaner/clearer now.
  
 The out of box really balanced sound has shifted for the better and the headphone-like bass is more what I remember it was like. Just a day and they got on track for me. Doubt anything more will really happen after the initial bloom wore off and the drivers loosened and started to move some more air than they did before.
  
 Even happier about the LTD now but actually concerned about my long term FXT affections


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dangit jant71! You make them sound so good, haha.


----------



## jant71

Yep, a great pair of earphones as quite a few have already said! Bass was always so well done on the 9 but the LTD bring the mids and treble up to the same level for me. The regular 9 had a bit less focus on the mids and they were a bit dull or not as clean or bright and the treble had some grain that wasn't quite "sound reality" to me. Maybe it was just vlenbo's pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(just kidding). I think the LTD has brought the improvements I hoped for or thought the CKR9 should have been in the first place. Like the more metal construction, the angle for fit improved enough, and the red with gold trim is a nice color scheme. Only thing missing is the cord slider


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Yep, a great pair of earphones as quite a few have already said! Bass was always so well done on the 9 but the LTD bring the mids and treble up to the same level for me. The regular 9 had a bit less focus on the mids and they were a bit dull or not as clean or bright and the treble had some grain that wasn't quite "sound reality" to me. Maybe it was just vlenbo's pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ok, they are great. And we're talking about the ebay rejects here.
  
 And other people seem to be also saying that the Aliexpress "made after hours in the factory so you can have them for cheap wink wink" versions also sound authentic.
  
 Man, the resistance is getting woefully low!


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Yep, a great pair of earphones as quite a few have already said! Bass was always so well done on the 9 but the LTD bring the mids and treble up to the same level for me. The regular 9 had a bit less focus on the mids and they were a bit dull or not as clean or bright and the treble had some grain that wasn't quite "sound reality" to me. Maybe it was just vlenbo's pair  (just kidding). I think the LTD has brought the improvements I hoped for or thought the CKR9 should have been in the first place. Like the more metal construction, the angle for fit improved enough, and the red with gold trim is a nice color scheme. Only thing missing is the cord slider




To me the regular 9 is definitely brighter and at least as clean as the Ltd's. Different ears and different gear I guess. Totally agree on the angle for better fit and the metal build though


----------



## eaglearrow

Ok, impressions on CKR9LTD (aliexpress) after 24hrs burn in.
  
 Treble extension has increased a bit, yet no siblance. Bass has become tighter than before. Mids, oh mids.. singers sound excellent.. Its as if the singers are singing right next to my ears and then there is so much air between the instruments and everything sounds so out of the head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmm... loving it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to the burning pit they go. Let's see how good these babies can get.
  
 Things to note: *Compressed MP3's sound like c**p with them*. They need lossless files to sound their best.
 Also, they pair up well with neutral to bright source. *The synergy isn't too great with warm sources.*
  
 PS: These are my impressions and my impressions alone. This is the way i hear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No i don't think its brain burn-in as burn-in process was done playing random tracks using my sony Walkman player  in my drawer for 24 hrs (i wasn't listening to them). I would not want to start a Burn-in debate here(no offence).
  
 cheers


----------



## CoiL

Dammit... more positive feedback on these and I just ordered Jinjw DIY ie800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should have gone for that one instead. 
 Like always - this thread is "sickness"!


----------



## eaglearrow

coil said:


> Dammit... more positive feedback on these and I just ordered Jinjw DIY ie800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha.. i know that feeling bro.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can buy them anytime.. They are no more limited edition u see..


----------



## CoiL

Price has risen on ali... its now ~120$ for cheapest CKR9LTD


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Price has risen on ali... its now ~120$ for cheapest CKR9LTD




Oh snap! They clued in that their price was too good to be true.


----------



## CoiL

Well, at least there`s still **** "K3003" for ~80$ and some other choices.
 120$ for CKR9LTD is already price league where there are other competitors like Fidue A73. Actually I think if they would sell CKR for aroung 80-90$ they would earn more money and fame from/to their products and much more orders.
 Btw, any more impressions between A73 vs. CKR9LTD ?


----------



## eaglearrow

coil said:


> Price has risen on ali... its now ~120$ for cheapest CKR9LTD


 

 Yes indeed.. 'em sneaky -------- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Totally unfair


----------



## mebaali

Asked my brother to order CKR9LTD this morning and he did placed at 60 US$ price (boxed version). Unfortunately (for me), I will have to endure a long wait to experience these IEMs for real (delivery will be at my bro's USA address and he will bring it with him when he visits India at a later date)


----------



## eaglearrow

mebaali said:


> Asked my brother to order CKR9LTD this morning and he did placed at 60 US$ price (boxed version). Unfortunately (for me), I will have to endure a long wait to experience these IEMs for real (delivery will be at my bro's USA address and he will bring it with him when he visits India at a later date)


 

 You could've ordered directly buddy. I got them in just 14 days since the seller ships em via singapore post. No customs  where charged (China to india)
  
 Also, once u receive them PM me. U've got to listen to a particular track (hindi)


----------



## mebaali

eaglearrow said:


> You could've ordered directly buddy. I got them in just 14 days since the seller ships em via singapore post. No customs  where charged (China to india)
> 
> Also, once u receive them PM me. U've got to listen to a particular track (hindi)


 
 I was worried about the delay and customs duty. Last 3 orders of mine from Aliexpress is still to reach India (been over a month now, ED10, R1, Monk etc are still in transit) hence went with the USA route (I have seen people there, getting products much faster than us when ordered through Aliexpress)


----------



## eaglearrow

mebaali said:


> I was worried about the delay and customs duty. Last 3 orders of mine from Aliexpress is still to reach India (been over a month now, ED10, R1, Monk etc are still in transit) hence went with the USA route (I have seen people there, getting products much faster than us when ordered through Aliexpress)


 

 True that. My ATE's still dint arrive. Ordered them 2 weeks before i ordered LTD's haha.. Im not gonna miss them though


----------



## peter123

My review on the Duke is up 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/13986


----------



## Grayson73

Now that the CKR9LTD $54 are gone, anyone going to try these?
  
 ATH-CKR9 $51.68:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-Original-CKR9-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32334364009.html
  
 ATH-CKR10 $61.08:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boxed-Original-CKR10-Sonicpro-Dual-Phase-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Titanium-Bass-Stereo-HIFI-Music-Headphones/32333979111.html


----------



## leobigfield

eaglearrow said:


> Yes indeed.. 'em sneaky --------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They were on sale last week when we ordered them. Too bad i didn't ordered two pairs 
  
 Mine didn't arrived but took 2 days for the store to give me a tracking number.


----------



## B9Scrambler

leobigfield said:


> They were on sale last week when we ordered them. Too bad i didn't ordered two pairs
> 
> Mine didn't arrived but took 2 days for the store to give me a tracking number.


 
 Yeah, mine just shipped this morning. Now for the typical month long AE shipping experience! Woohoo!! I can be patient. No really, I can!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

grayson73 said:


> Now that the CKR9LTD $54 are gone, anyone going to try these?
> 
> ATH-CKR9 $51.68:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-Original-CKR9-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32334364009.html
> ...



Must. Resist.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> My review on the Duke is up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/13986


 
  
 Great review!


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> To me the regular 9 is definitely brighter and at least as clean as the Ltd's. Different ears and different gear I guess. Totally agree on the angle for better fit and the metal build though


 

 True, they were brighter overall to begin with but that has changed and they will probably never see the Ostry OS tips again  Also brighter for the mids was not really the word there maybe lighter but it is hard to describe and I am still adjusting to them.
  
  
 Very nice Duke review as well


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Great review!




Thanks!



jant71 said:


> True, they were brighter overall to begin with but that has changed and they will probably never see the Ostry OS tips again  Also brighter for the mids was not really the word there maybe lighter but it is hard to describe and I am still adjusting to them.
> 
> 
> Very nice Duke review as well




Ah, I totally missed the fact that you used them with the OS tips. That might very well explain it (and burnin ).

I'm glad you liked the review, they're really an amazing sounding IEM.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> Yeah, mine just shipped this morning. Now for the typical month long AE shipping experience! Woohoo!! I can be patient. No really, I can!!


 

 My Lanhui DAP is moving pretty well. Shipped on the 8th and it is through the facilities there, and is tracking now on the USPS site. Hopefully it won't be that much longer.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> My Lanhui DAP is moving pretty well. Shipped on the 8th and it is through the facilities there, and is tracking now on the USPS site. Hopefully it won't be that much longer.




Those only thing I've ordered from AE that took less than a month to arrive was my first purchase ever; KZ EDse and Micro Ring. That took only two weeks. Since then it's been a month or longer, lol. If those CKR9s could get here in 2 weeks I'd be stoked


----------



## knives

grayson73 said:


> Now that the CKR9LTD $54 are gone, anyone going to try these?
> 
> ATH-CKR9 $51.68:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-Original-CKR9-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32334364009.html
> ...


 
 Maybe this is the OEM:
  
OEM/ODM HR900  http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Do-For-OEM-ODM-HR900-Double-moving-coil-Headset-bass-HIFI-Headset-music-mobile/302582_32364820052.html


----------



## jant71

Nice find! They also seem to have one of these as well...


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Nice find! They also seem to have one of these as well...




CKR7 reporting for duty!


----------



## peter123

Trinity Audio Delta review is up if anyone is interested: 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-delta-dual-hybrid-iem/reviews/13997


----------



## Selenium

Well I have the regular CKR9 now. It's awesome. Probably overlooked when it comes to performance/value.


----------



## TwinACStacks

selenium said:


> Well I have the regular CKR9 now. It's awesome. Probably overlooked when it comes to performance/value.


 






 You started this rolling. Shame on you Selenium.  I understand comparing the LTD to the CKR10 that the LTD sounds more like a surround System presentation whereas the CKR10 is More intimate. Any input on the 9 Vs the LTD Yet? Has anyone verified if the Ones on Aliexpress (now up to $120) Are genuine or what?
  
 I'm so confused.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Selenium

twinacstacks said:


> You started this rolling. Shame on you Selenium.  I understand comparing the LTD to the CKR10 that the LTD sounds more like a surround System presentation whereas the CKR10 is More intimate. Any input on the 9 Vs the LTD Yet? Has anyone verified if the Ones on Aliexpress (now up to $120) Are genuine or what?
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't A/Bed them yet, and the CKR9 I'm using has a lot of miles(burn) on it I'm guessing(it's the same one Jant heard), but my general impressions line up with how Peter details them in his comparative review. I feel like the LTD is a bit more resolving, but again, I haven't A/Bed them.
  
 Regardless, they are both fabulous IEMs. AT really did a great job with these.


----------



## TwinACStacks

A little something on the 10mm Bettes:
  
 The Zircon's are indeed a great earphone, probably the Best I've run into from a Price/Performance level $9-13 USD? It's insane. However they DO have genre-specific limitations. Their Bass, While EXCEPTIONAL for Trance and EDM is a Tad slow for Speed METAL. I find them Stunning for Classical and Jazz as well.
  
 My NEW #1  However: IS ABSOLUTELY the *BETTE* (F3) 10mm. I can't begin to describe how layered and Balanced it's signature is. The Bass is just well.... Natural, but can summon up EDM Bass in spades if needed. Tight, fast, percussive, it Easily Keeps up with Speed Metal. Everything is balanced. I thought at first these were a little too Bright. I take that back. They are exactly Right. I had them on almost 8 Hrs. Last night and did not suffer a Treble headache like I'm prone to with Brighter phones Like the Dunu Titan. It's just that they are SO revealing and detailed. I threw the most sibilant recording at them that I've encountered yet which is the EQ on the Vocals of SOAK's interpretation of Zeps Immigrant song. The vocals border on sssss, right off the recording. I pushed them HARD and fairly LOUD on the Bettes and they rendered them as Recorded without jumping into the dreaded sssssss.... trailing off into the Sunset. The Mids are fantastic and step forward when needed but are unobtrusive. AGAIN VERY BALANCED.
  
 The Biggest surprise is the GIGANTIC Soundstage. It's simply *3D.* If any one of you has had the pleasure of listening to a concert in an Acoustically Engineered Ampitheater like a Half Shell, (think Hollywood Bowl or The Hatch Memorial Shell in Boston off the Charles River), then you can relate to this description. NOW combine that 3D Presentation with the BEST L/R Stereo Separation of Channels I have ever personally heard from Earphones or Headphones, and well.... that is the Presentation as best I can describe it. It surrounds you at Least 180 degrees and then centers intimately right in front of you.
  
 The ONLY type of Music I didn't throw at Them was RAP or HIP HOP as I simply don't do those genres of....er....."Music".
  
 These are My impressions, You may not hear the same thing. But as of Right NOW 9/12/15 these are my New Top Dogs. Displacing my Trinity Deltas (which I dearly love), and Dunu Titans.
  
 I still love the ZIRCON's excitement but frankly, they can't keep up with the Bettes either, BUT They have a Specific niche' in my collection.
  
 I'm really interested to find out How the CKR9LTDs do against them.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## ForceMajeure

@TwinACStacks Do you know what balanced armature is used in the Bettes?


----------



## lalala6

twinacstacks said:


> Has anyone verified if the Ones on Aliexpress (now up to $120) Are genuine or what?


 
 I'll verify if the Aliexpress ones are genuine when they reach my doorstep in 2 weeks time, by comparing with my original CKR9LTDs.


----------



## TwinACStacks

forcemajeure said:


> @TwinACStacks Do you know what balanced armature is used in the Bettes?


 





 Nope. I looked, they just don't give the name or spec. It seems fuller than a Knowles though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ForceMajeure

At this price point, an hybrid design, I am curious to know what's inside.


----------



## TwinACStacks

forcemajeure said:


> At this price point, an hybrid design, I am curious to know what's inside.


 





 I don't really know. I just know after a fairly lengthy period of "settling" They knocked my socks off on an extended listening session with as much assorted material and recording qualities as I could throw at them and They SHINED.
  
 REMEMBER this isn't written in stone this is just my humble opinion/impressions.
  
 It seems when you give your impressions people sometimes want to argue the point or give you other reviews to the contrary.
  
 It's all a matter of taste and preference.
  








 TWIN


----------



## FlacFan

twinacstacks said:


> A little something on the 10mm Bettes:
> 
> .... I threw the most sibilant recording at them that I've encountered yet which is the EQ on the Vocals of SOAK's interpretation of Zeps Immigrant song. The vocals border on sssss, right off the recording. I pushed them HARD and fairly LOUD on the Bettes and they rendered them as Recorded without jumping into the dreaded sssssss....
> 
> ...


 
 You got my attention.....my most sibilant song of all time is Eric Clapton - Let it grow from the album 461 Ocean Boulevard. My IEM's rank on that one
  
 1. Philips Fidelio S2 and Bette Hybrid 8mm neck on neck
 2. JVC HA-FXT90
  
 The JVC HA-FX40 - your ears will just fall off.....
  
 Now I have to hunt for the Immigrant Song from SOAK.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## TwinACStacks

flacfan said:


> You got my attention.....my most sibilant song of all time is Eric Clapton - Let it grow from the album 461 Ocean Boulevard. My IEM's rank on that one
> 
> 1. Philips Fidelio S2 and Bette Hybrid 8mm neck on neck
> 2. JVC HA-FXT90
> ...


 





 I have that. let me try that one too.
  
 Thanx,
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

flacfan said:


> You got my attention.....my most sibilant song of all time is Eric Clapton - Let it grow from the album 461 Ocean Boulevard. My IEM's rank on that one
> 
> 1. Philips Fidelio S2 and Bette Hybrid 8mm neck on neck
> 2. JVC HA-FXT90
> ...


 
  
 Lol!


----------



## waynes world

twinacstacks said:


> I'm really interested to find out How the CKR9LTDs do against them.


 
  
 I wouldn't be surprised if the ckr9ltd's don't crush them (I haven't heard either, so grain of salt please).
  
 But I'll be interested in your findings!


----------



## twister6

I hope AT is taking notes for their future CKR-9/10 updates, to include removable cable like in these upcoming DUNU IEMs


----------



## TwinACStacks

twister6 said:


> I hope AT is taking notes for their future CKR-9/10 updates, to include removable cable like in these upcoming DUNU IEMs


 
  


twister6 said:


> I hope AT is taking notes for their future CKR-9/10 updates, to include removable cable like in these upcoming DUNU IEMs


 





 Twister, are those for Real? Tell me this isn't a cruel Photoshop. Need Details/ Prices/ Availability.
  
 If these are for Real the argument CKR9 VS BETTE VS PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING ELSE just became moot, everyone should realize....
  
 Except those of you sporting 4Digit $$$$, 5+ Driver Custom fits.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

That's what's keeping me from buying these things...


----------



## twister6

twinacstacks said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where have you been Twin?
  
 DUNU had made a big announcement about DN-2002, DN-3001, and DN-4001 and Titan 1es, Titan 3, and Titan 5
  
http://www.dunu-topsound.com/2015.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

Young Fella, it was YOUR job to inform this old geezer when stuff like this happened. You didn't get my memo?
  
 I'm always discovering things that have all ready been discovered.
  
 I'm also thinking those 5 Driver with only ONE Dynamic and 4 BAs are going to be a *TAD BRIGHT.* Like: have to rip your face off and bury it after you are done listening to them, *BRIGHT.*
  
 I kinda like the Idea of the 4 Driver with 2 and 2 in each.
  
 I'm rather surprised they didn't go Multi Driver in those Titan 5's as well?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> That's what's keeping me from buying these things...


 





 Charlie, I can very much see why. If DUNU lives up to it's past history there won't be much that touches them.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Dsnuts

Dunu seem to be stepping up their game yet once again. I wouldn't be surprised if the new phones are all excellent.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Heads up to those that missed out on the LTDs.


----------



## jant71

Funny that on the main forum page it said if we missed out on PHD's I thought you were offering us an education. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I guess you caught it and changed it quickly.


----------



## Charliemotta

Just having fun with you Twin.  didn't mean for such a large pic..ha ha.
  
 Did you see B9's post just now.. I don't think they will get any cheaper.   
  
 Charlie   ♫


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Just having fun with you Twin.  didn't mean for such a large pic..ha ha.
> 
> Did you see B9's post just now.. I don't think they will get any cheaper.
> 
> Charlie   ♫


 





 Charlie, Did you See the DUNU STUFF? Everything else just became moot. pretty Much.
  
 This changes everything....
  
*NOW* I got to save my pennies, it ain't gonna be cheap.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Charlie, I can very much see why. If DUNU lives up to it's past history there won't be much that touches them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow,  that pretty much shut my mouth!


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> Charlie, Did you See the DUNU STUFF? Everything else just became moot. pretty Much.
> 
> This changes everything....
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, calm down!  I'm sure they will be well done but not much that touches them, everything else moot, changes everything??


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Okay, calm down!  I'm sure they will be well done but not much that touches them, everything else moot, changes everything??


 






 Jant, EXACTLY how Many non-custom 4 or 5 driver earphones do you know of out there? True, they could be terribly done, but DUNU isn't known for that.
  
 I'm guessing they are going to be VERY GOOD. Then others are going to have to change to keep up.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

What, Bette has a seven driver headphone already and I hear they have some 4 and 5 driver earphones coming soon for good prices


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> What, Bette has a seven driver headphone already and I hear they have some 4 and 5 driver earphones coming soon for good prices


 





 I Dunno about Bette, but I'm betting KZ will....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Selenium

I personally don't subscribe to this notion that more drivers = better, but that's just me. But yeah, these new Dunus are very intriguing.


----------



## TwinACStacks

selenium said:


> I personally don't subscribe to this notion that more drivers = better, but that's just me. But yeah, these new Dunus are very intriguing.


 





 I'm thinking that 1 Dynamic Driver with 4 Balanced armatures is going to be A LOT of treble.
  
 But the 2+2 maybe be great. Unfortunately a 10" woofer and 5' Mid/tweeter doesn't fit well into a pair of earphones. So I guess the theory becomes the MORE surface area that is moving (many drivers) the better the SQ.
  
 Just guessing.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Funny that on the main forum page it said if we missed out on PHD's I thought you were offering us an education.
> 
> I guess you caught it and changed it quickly.




Haha...autocorrect was doing it's thing there. Fixed it right away though.


----------



## eaglearrow

Ok, in ckr9 thread people had recommended to giv these iems 150 hrs of burnin to sound their best.. i thought of giving my LTDs the same treatment and im around 75 hours now. Honestly, these sound superb already.. so much more better than when i received them. Don't get me wrong, they were great then too, but now they are simply spectacular.. I really cant believe that they are fakes.. if they are.. hell ,why couldn't they give it a new shell and give it a new name.. really!!!
People getting LTD's, min 100 hrs of burnin is recommended..


----------



## DynamikeB

I got one of these CRK9 last week.  Impressive.  If they are not genuine, I cannot imagine what genuine would sound like.  They sound really, but really good.  They look and sound the real deal to me.  Of course, I never tried a confirmed official version, so this is imho.
 Out of the box, and maybe 20 hours later, no real change.  Awesome sound.
 I am waiting for CKR9LTD to compare.
 And yes, got both from Aliexp.


----------



## leobigfield

Ohhh the wait for mine to arrive... Damn you post office!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Atlas
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-atlas-water-resistant-sports-in-ear-monitor/reviews/14016


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, found this Shure se215 at aliexpress for $34. I enquired about authenticity and he claimed that they are indeed genuine. I also asked for few pics and he mailed them to me. Ive ordered one. They might be fake, but lets see.
  
  
 Edit: Product link  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-SE-215-Wired-3-5MM-Hi-fi-stereo-earphones-Professional-metal-noise-headphones-Subwoofer-monitor/32378149690.html
  
 Here are the pics.
  
  
Europe and the United States version of SE215
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
Japan blue special version of SE215
  
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
China version SE215


----------



## geagle

Got one of the $119 ebay CKR9LTD some days ago. Compared to my authentic CKR9 (bought on Amazon Japan and forwarded through Tenso) there's a few things that make me somewhat doubt their being 100% "real": they're quite a bit lighter than the the CKR9, the case looks a bit less well done in materials and the cable feels less resistant and more pliable... That said, they sound very, very, very nice, and that's what really counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, after all.
  
 Currently burning in... Might chime in with some further impressions later on.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow Hey there. I got my EPH-100 from that seller. I very much doubt those SE215s are legit, but that said, I bet they are still quite nice for the price. Their replica EPH was easily worth the 30 bucks I paid. The seller is quite nice too. One of my favs on AE


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> eaglearrow Hey there. I got my EPH-100 from that seller. I very much doubt those SE215s are legit, but that said, I bet they are still quite nice for the price. Their replica EPH was easily worth the 30 bucks I paid. The seller is quite nice too. One of my favs on AE




Thanks B9scrambler.. Well, have my share of doubts too. But the thing is that, i couldnt find any reports regarding fake se215, while yes ive known about the replica eph100's. Anyways, i wont keep my hopes high since i just paid $35..


----------



## eaglearrow

geagle said:


> Got one of the $119 ebay CKR9LTD some days ago. Compared to my authentic CKR9 (bought on Amazon Japan and forwarded through Tenso) there's a few things that make me somewhat doubt their being 100% "real": they're quite a bit lighter than the the CKR9, the case looks a bit less well done in materials and the cable feels less resistant and more pliable... That said, they sound very, very, very nice, and that's what really counts  , after all.
> 
> Currently burning in... Might chime in with some further impressions later on.



Actually, im of the opinion that these are infact lgeit rejects while they got the pouch and box manufactured locally to sell them off as new. 

Congrats on ur purchase. Burn em well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> Thanks B9scrambler.. Well, have my share of doubts too. But the thing is that, i couldnt find any reports regarding fake se215, while yes ive known about the replica eph100's. Anyways, i wont keep my hopes high since i just paid $35..




I personally think they'll be excellent for the money. That seller is pretty confident in their ability to provide quality stuff, or at least that's what I gathered from my conversations with them.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> I personally think they'll be excellent for the money. That seller is pretty confident in their ability to provide quality stuff, or at least that's what I gathered from my conversations with them.




Thats grt to hear man.


----------



## FlacFan

twinacstacks said:


> I have that. let me try that one too.
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> ...


 
 And did you try that? What's it like?
  
 Thanks.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## RedJohn456

eaglearrow said:


> Actually, im of the opinion that these are infact lgeit rejects while they got the pouch and box manufactured locally to sell them off as new.
> 
> Congrats on ur purchase. Burn em well.


 

 actually I spotted a few sellers using the CKR bodies and their own drivers. I have a sneaking suspicion that the shells are real but the drivers aren't. Very unlikely that Audio Technica would let all these legit ones sell for cheap. There have been reports of knock CKR9s in the past so I am of the opinion these are fake.
  
 I know people who are involved in the oem business and they have pretty much said its bs. Security at these plants are tight. Easy part is getting the shell. Getting the innards are the hard part.


----------



## voxxonline

They may or may not be fake. The only way to say is to try, and from reviews people post here and on ali, it seems even if  drivers are fake push-pull technology makes difference if iems sound good


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> actually I spotted a few sellers using the CKR bodies and their own drivers. I have a sneaking suspicion that the shells are real but the drivers aren't. Very unlikely that Audio Technica would let all these legit ones sell for cheap. There have been reports of knock CKR9s in the past so I am of the opinion these are fake.
> 
> I know people who are involved in the oem business and they have pretty much said its bs. Security at these plants are tight. Easy part is getting the shell. Getting the innards are the hard part.


 
  
 Hope that @lalala6 prove that you are wrong


----------



## vlenbo

twister6 said:


> Where have you been Twin?
> 
> DUNU had made a big announcement about DN-2002, DN-3001, and DN-4001 and Titan 1es, Titan 3, and Titan 5
> 
> http://www.dunu-topsound.com/2015.html



I agree with you about the detachable cables. Be honest though, have the CKR series cabling even failed? If it has, I'd say detachable is a must for at.


The dunus look interesting, but I hope the 2002 are the most balanced while retaining detail. If there are peaks in the upper mids, count me out.


----------



## sodesuka

redjohn456 said:


> actually I spotted a few sellers using the CKR bodies and their own drivers. I have a sneaking suspicion that the shells are real but the drivers aren't. Very unlikely that Audio Technica would let all these legit ones sell for cheap. There have been reports of knock CKR9s in the past so I am of the opinion these are fake.
> 
> I know people who are involved in the oem business and they have pretty much said its bs. Security at these plants are tight. Easy part is getting the shell. Getting the innards are the hard part.


I've only one seller that sells an IEM with CKR9/10 shell, and the IEM has the same dual push-pull driver, or so the seller claims. Where did you see those fakes?


----------



## RedJohn456

sodesuka said:


> I've only one seller that sells an IEM with CKR9/10 shell, and the IEM has the same dual push-pull driver, or so the seller claims. Where did you see those fakes?


 

 it was when I first heard about the cheap CKR9s. Started searching and saw a few then


----------



## sodesuka

redjohn456 said:


> it was when I first heard about the cheap CKR9s. Started searching and saw a few then



 
afaik, all of them are saying that it use the original driver.


----------



## eaglearrow

redjohn456 said:


> it was when I first heard about the cheap CKR9s. Started searching and saw a few then




Well, i dont know. There's very little doubt that these are fakes, now that most of them who tried these are pretty much positively surprised. But then there are chances that they might be 1st class copy.. but from what i know, it easy to fake a body but very hard to fake the sound quality at a cheap price. Also, since i own both ckr9ltd and the gr07be, i can confidently say that these are on the same level of gr07be's (may be even better). But then hey, these are just my honest opinion.

Ps: redjhon, i think you should try one yourself. They are amazing.


----------



## Grayson73

b9scrambler said:


> Heads up to those that missed out on the LTDs.


 
 Did I miss it?
  
 I see that people like the $119 from Ebay.  Has anyone tried the cheap CKR9/CKR9LTD/CKR10 from Aliexpress?


----------



## Grayson73

grayson73 said:


> Now that the CKR9LTD $54 are gone, anyone going to try these?
> 
> ATH-CKR9 $51.68:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hotsale-Original-CKR9-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/32334364009.html
> ...


 
 No longer available!  Who here bought them


----------



## Grayson73

Anyone want to bite on CKR9 and CKR10 from DHGATE?
  
 CKR9 $59.10:
 http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-ckr9-super-bass-drivers-earphone-noise/236852425.html
  
 CKR10 $62.50:
 http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-arrival-ckr10-dual-phase-driver-dynamic/236855355.html


----------



## slowpickr

grayson73 said:


> No longer available!  Who here bought them


 
  
 Edit: I got the CKR9LTD not the regular CKR9 (thought that was what you meant).  Liking it very well so far.  Some folks insist that they need 100+ hours of play time (i.e. burn in) so I'm going to reserve any judgement for a while.
  
 An IEM that I continue to be impressed by is the Rock Zircon.  Very fun and engaging.  I've also decided that the detail retrieval on these is WAYYY above price point.


----------



## eaglearrow

grayson73 said:


> No longer available!  Who here bought them



Quite a lot of ppl here bought em including me.  if u check 2-4 pages back, you can find our impressions on these..  (aliexpress)


----------



## slowpickr

grayson73 said:


> Anyone want to bite on CKR9 and CKR10 from DHGATE?
> 
> CKR9 $59.10:
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-ckr9-super-bass-drivers-earphone-noise/236852425.html
> ...


 
 Looks like they either photo shopped out the AT logo on these or they don't have the logos to begin with which definitely means they are generic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I've got a a pair coming from eBay and Aliexpress. I will report back when they come in. I'll be selling one of the pairs as well (USA interested buyers preferably) Once I conform build and sound quality, anyone holding out I'll let you all know. 

Cheers


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> I've got a a pair coming from eBay and Aliexpress. I will report back when they come in. I'll be selling one of the pairs as well (USA interested buyers preferably) Once I conform build and sound quality, anyone holding out I'll let you all know.
> 
> Cheers


 






 HIFI, Did you find that seller on ebay Genuine for $119?
  
 I'm a watcher.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

Yup, got that and the Aliexpress one coming in


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> Yup, got that and the Aliexpress one coming in


 





 You think the Ebay one is legit? I think there is a better chance it is. Ebay protection and all that pay pal stuff as well.
  
 It would be Grounds for a full refund if they aren't _Genuine._
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

It applies for both sites. I Pmed the Aliexpress seller and they said they are authentic


----------



## mikaveli06

Is xduoo x2 step up from clip+ (rockbox) in sound.


----------



## ozkan

I will compare my genuine CKR9 with CKR9LTD from aliexpress once they arrive.


----------



## Ap616

hisoundfi said:


> It applies for both sites. I Pmed the Aliexpress seller and they said they are authentic


 
 What price did you order the CKR9LTD for off Aliexpress?


----------



## voxxonline

Well, I had 10 minutes with the CKR9LTD and liked them, then passed around bunch of friends for impressions.
 Only 1 word: amazing.
 Bought on aliexpress.


----------



## voxxonline

Actually my friend was so impressed he has ordered ckr9 too


----------



## Hisoundfi

voxxonline said:


> Actually my friend was so impressed he has ordered ckr9 too


That's great to hear. 

Now all I can do is sit and wait in anticipation of them to arrive.


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> That's great to hear.
> 
> Now all I can do is sit and wait in anticipation of them to arrive.


 





 You know you have to report in soonest, HiFi. _Right?_
  
_Don't feel bad. I make my daughter Text me when she arrives and when she leaves for home from her college campus._
  








 TWIN


----------



## JamesBr

hisoundfi said:


> Yup, got that and the Aliexpress one coming in


 
 I really need to get more into Aliexpress, there are so many deals!!


----------



## r2muchstuff

Having myself a Hybrid shoot out.

The computer is tied up copying 146 GB via Dapper to FiiO X1, so spent the evening and most of the night comparing the Bette Hybrid 8mm, UrbanFun and the Sidy DGS 100. All have over 100 hours of play time.

First I tip rolled to find what, at that moment, appeared as the best fit/sound for each.

Source: iPod Classic 7th > AlgoRythem Solo-R > JDS Labs C5 (2nd version) on Low gain, no base boost
Music: Classic Rock, Blues and Folk in Apple Lossless

Winner: All three 

Bette - balanced with mids forward - guitars and vocals sound great - bass is least of the three & highs lack detail compaired to the others. However, without comparisons the signiture works.

UrbanFun - more bass and more sparkle than Bette - mids just right to balance it all out

Sidy - bass and more bass yet has a balancing sparkle - mids the most recessed of the three

Extended listening to each and they all sound good, ears and brain adjust and each satisfies in its own way. If I had to choose just one, right now, it would be the UrbanFun, tomorrow could be different . YMMV

r2


----------



## TurtleRecall

Are the Bette i.valux 10mm hybrids the same headphones?  Trying to find the 10mm hybrids on aliexpress, ideally wood finish but want to make sure I'm getting the right ones!.


----------



## r2muchstuff

I have the 8mm Bette, now i.valux from Amazon USA.
  
 r2


----------



## earfonia

r2muchstuff said:


> Having myself a Hybrid shoot out.
> 
> The computer is tied up copying 146 GB via Dapper to FiiO X1, so spent the evening and most of the night comparing the Bette Hybrid 8mm, UrbanFun and the Sidy DGS 100. All have over 100 hours of play time.
> 
> ...




Cool! Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ya know, it's pretty insane finding these ckr9ltd and hearing about how people can't determine if they are legit, and if they are copies they are pretty much exact replicas. 

Last time I looked the ckr9ltd was on sale on a very popular website for $459. Unbelievable!


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Ya know, it's pretty insane finding these ckr9ltd and hearing about how people can't determine if they are legit, and if they are copies they are pretty much exact replicas.
> 
> Last time I looked the ckr9ltd was on sale on a very popular website for $459. Unbelievable!




Lol, true. Accessory Jack has them for $270 though


----------



## TwinACStacks

r2muchstuff said:


> Having myself a Hybrid shoot out.
> 
> The computer is tied up copying 146 GB via Dapper to FiiO X1, so spent the evening and most of the night comparing the Bette Hybrid 8mm, UrbanFun and the Sidy DGS 100. All have over 100 hours of play time.
> 
> ...


 





 That may be the Difference between the 8mm and 10mm Bettes. I have the original 10mm F3 Bette non-i.valux. It is anything but lacking Detail, (The 10's are surgically precise just like my AKG K701's, that is actually quite a good comparison),nor does it lack Highs or Bass extension. I find them extremely well balanced and a Tad towards the Bright side. Of Course I have over 200 Hours on them. @ 32 Ohm the 10mm take a little more power to drive.
  
 Of course everyone hears things differently, but they are Great earphones regardless of price. They have replaced my Trinity Deltas as my #1 go to.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## r2muchstuff

Twin,
  
 I wish I had ordered the 10mm instead of the 8mm but reports of the 8mm were promising.
  
 I waited until I had at least 100 hours on the 8s to really listen.  I am just was not getting what others have stated about the 10s (Especially You).  I spent quite a bit of time trying tips to see if tip and fit would change them.  I could enhance the bass slightly but nothing brought more detail.  On the bass,  it is like some others IEMs in that it is there when the music has it but it is not brought forward otherwise.  With the JDS C5 bass boost on (lowest setting) I felt that they improved on some songs.  Like I said the sound sig is good and really brings out vocals, guitars and brass.
  
 I have the SoundMagic and KZ Anv. (finally) on play time headed towards 100 hours.  Way too many IEMs right now, so I may wait on the 10mm version, then again maybe not 
  
 Has anyone tried the wood version of the 10s?  8)
  
 r2


----------



## TwinACStacks

r2muchstuff said:


> Twin,
> 
> I wish I had ordered the 10mm instead of the 8mm but reports of the 8mm were promising.
> 
> ...


 





 R2 those ANVs are really good as well. They are the most Audiphile like EQ of the KZ's, IMO. My problem for me personally is they are quite uncomfortable in my ears for any length of time. If you decide to order the Bettes find my link for the Ebay seller. I simply don't trust the later versions by i.valux. they may have changed something as Chinese Manufacturers tend to do without warning.
  
 As far as the Bass, this appears to be the Case in the Bettes. They have ample bass but unless it's in the recording they don't enhance it. Like I said they are quite balanced, definitely not a Basshead phone. I find this true with the other frequencies as well, if mids are needed for vocals for instance, they seem to jump out at you, then when not needed as much they recess into the Background. It's really cool. I'm guessing it's a property of Hybrid drivers I'm not sure I only have a Couple.
  
 If You want BASS and a phenomenal FUN listen, without worrying about if they are Audiophile worthy or not, The Rock Zircons are the only way to go. Check out the New appreciation thread. GREAT Listen on the cheap.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/105#post_11925029








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

Yup, that's cause they are authentic, the real deal.


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Yup, that's cause they are authentic, the real deal.


 





 You got me on that one Charlie. They are as authentic as you can suppose any Chinese Earphone to be. In the Case of an unknown like BETTE you just more or less have to remember the first time you saw them and where it was.
  
 This is the earliest seller I can remember on Ebay I first saw these on Ali Express for over $75 USD Then later those i.valux showed up on various sites with a reduced price. I still think the ones without writing on them are the original F3's. Besides would old TWIN intentionally steer you wrong?


----------



## LonghornTech

twinacstacks said:


> That may be the Difference between the 8mm and 10mm Bettes. I have the original 10mm F3 Bette non-i.valux. It is anything but lacking Detail, (The 10's are surgically precise just like my AKG K701's, that is actually quite a good comparison),nor does it lack Highs or Bass extension. I find them extremely well balanced and a Tad towards the Bright side. Of Course I have over 200 Hours on them. @ 32 Ohm the 10mm take a little more power to drive.
> 
> Of course everyone hears things differently, but they are Great earphones regardless of price. They have replaced my Trinity Deltas as my #1 go to.
> 
> ...


 
 Any difference between I Valux and Bette? I got the I Valux (that's what showed up on amazon) - besides branding they look exactly the same.


----------



## RedJohn456

Seems this thread is always about the same gear lately. Anyone find anything cool on tabao or aliexpress BESIDES the bette or Zircons?


----------



## nick n

jant why did you have to post that up. It took  supreme willpower avoiding the Panasonic HD10 but this...thissss....
  
 Some more clarification it seems there are two models the HA-SS01 and HA-SS02.
 The 1 uses two additional magnets and is the top model, the 2 uses one additional magnet and is lower tier price.
  
  
_*A better description of signature and etc etc:*_
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.e-earphone.jp/blog/%3Fp%3D21902&prev=search
  
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fujiya-avic.jp%2Fblog%2F%3Fp%3D20095&edit-text=&act=url
 ^ second link there seemed to prefer the SS02
 silver accent and forks vs all black.

  
  

  
  
 Some on ebay now for preorder.


----------



## TwinACStacks

longhorntech said:


> Any difference between I Valux and Bette? I got the I Valux (that's what showed up on amazon) - besides branding they look exactly the same.


 





 I dunno. Like I've said the first time I saw the Bettes several months ago there was no i.valux involved and they weren't on Amazon. Only Ali express and Ebay. These Asian manufacturers change stuff at will. They are probably the same but who really knows?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> You got me on that one Charlie. They are as authentic as you can suppose any Chinese Earphone to be. In the Case of an unknown like BETTE you just more or less have to remember the first time you saw them and where it was.
> 
> This is the earliest seller I can remember on Ebay I first saw these on Ali Express for over $75 USD Then later those i.valux showed up on various sites with a reduced price. I still think the ones without writing on them are the original F3's. Besides would old TWIN intentionally steer you wrong?


 
 What is with the name change of the Betttes?  That really makes me not wanting them now..


----------



## jant71

nick n said:


> jant why did you have to post that up. It took  supreme willpower avoiding the Panasonic HD10 but this...thissss....
> 
> Some more clarification it seems there are two models the HA-SS01 and HA-SS02.
> The 1 uses two additional magnets and is the top model, the 2 uses one additional magnet and is lower tier price.
> ...


 

 Already been covered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.head-fi.org/t/779835/whats-next#post_11911357
  
 Team JVC, where you get updates first!! LOL! Though anyone can join!
  
 Typical ebay preorder, uggh, $400 for a $269 plus Tenso item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Though, I do like smaller cans, I hope for a Signa series portable about 150grams.


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> Already been covered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks to be an on ear model right? Or over ear? Either way any impressions on this thing? Am a JVC fan of sorts as my first non schiit iem was a JVC xtreme xplosive iem, its what got me into this game. I really need a good over or on ear and this looks to fit the bill (pun like totally intended bro). Plus subbed to the team JVC group, didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## jant71

Looks to be an odd size that may be either depend on ear size. Kenwood has the cans that are on-ear, kr900, but their big brothers Z3000/Z1000 don't say. The Signa sister cans are these...


----------



## sodesuka

Since 'Signa' is a series, I'm waiting to see if they're going to release IEM or TOTL fullsize for it first, along with the impressions for those.


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> What is with the name change of the Betttes?  That really makes me not wanting them now..


 





 No Idea Charlie. For all I know the i.valux could be the original and mine without markings could be the imposter. Luck of the Draw with Chinese imports.
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

Rather sweet looking Onkyo  DP-X1 DAP. 
  
 Read about it here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5

  
 And yes, dual micro sd slots:

  
 Also, Onkyo and Phillips teaming up to bring 3 balance headphones (1 iem and 2 headphones):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Onkyo and Philips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 collaborated on creating 3 headphones designed to run balanced from the Onkyo DP-X1. Philips make some of my favorite headphones/iems, so I really look forward to these collaboration headphones shown below:
 
E900M Hybrid iem: 3 way crossover, 1 treble BA + 1 Mids BA + 6mm Dynamic Driver. Aluminium enclosure, MMCX detachable cable, balanced ready.
 

 
And two headphones: Open back A800, and Closed back H900M, both feature 50mm Dynamic Drivers with Aluminium enclosures.
.


----------



## jant71

Nice looking stuff and the earphones are the priciest of the bunch this time round though $500 is Z5 territory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sodesuka

Looks like Signa SS01 and SS02 are on-ears according to these http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/topics/jvc1509/
  


> オンイヤータイプとしてはやや大きめのサイズに感じられるものの、その分装着感はなかなかで、「SIGNA 02」でも十分に良好なレベル。


 
 "Although they're on ears type, they're on the largish side, and thus, even the Signa 02 feel quite favorable on."
  
  
 I guess I really will be waiting if JVC gonna release over ears or IEM Signa.


----------



## jant71

I'm liking the Kenwood SS02 counterpart, KZ1000. 20 grams lighter than the SS02, I like the looks, and the early impressions tout their dynamics. Most likely cause they are 32 ohm and 105 sens. The SS02 is 56 ohm and 98 sens. so not gonna be optimal across all my devices. 5,000Yen less is nice as well.
  
 I agree they should release S-Class in-ears cause the only truly top tiers they have are kinda niche since they are open back.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

sodesuka said:


> Looks like Signa SS01 and SS02 are on-ears according to these http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/topics/jvc1509/
> 
> "Although they're on ears type, they're on the largish side, and thus, even the Signa 02 feel quite favorable on."
> 
> ...




JVC are on fire lately.

The new micro driver FXH30 I got recently are pretty amazing for the price.


----------



## nick n

*Jant71*
 I looked up the Kenwoods and they are not using any of the extra keeper magnets to add the extra control on the voice coils, at least I couldn't see anything at their site.
 Wonder if their breakdown of the bass porting flow is the same as in the others.
  
 they sure look good, minus that red cable of course


----------



## jant71

The rundown seems to be:
  
 SS01 is triple magnet 40mm PEN driver, 56 ohm
  
 SS02 is double magnet 40mm PEN driver, 56 ohm
  
 KZ3000 is triple magnet 40mm PEN driver, 56 ohm
  
 KZ1000 is a PET driver 40mm, 32ohm
  
 JVC uses sequential twin enclosures, Kenwood has quad bass ducts
  
 All four have the L/R separate ground cables
  







  
  
  
 Also the Kenwood KR900 that seems to be a cheaper KZ1000 with a standard cable w/mic for the outside markets like Europe..."
KR900New On-ear Headphone The KH-KR900 is the flagship product in KENWOOD’s latest headphone lineup. This on-ear model has been designed to produce stunning sound quality while providing comfort during prolonged use, letting users enjoy a moment of calm and focus in the hectic world of business and travel. KENWOOD’s renowned audio expertise and technology have been incorporated to produce quality-sound headphones for sophisticated travelers."
  
  
  
  
 The Kenwoods differentiate on sound and style a bit and are not quite an SS01 in a Kenwood shell.
  
 SS01

  
 KZ3000

  
  
  
  
 This is what I gathered from what I saw anyhow


----------



## nick n

excellent all in one post thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new for you guys to check out.   NE800M. I can't post the link will try again tomorrow.


----------



## nick n

^  are those NuForce?
 Ah yes : NuForce NE800M Carbon Fiber
  
 wow thanks also for the review !
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/781582/the-new-nuforce-ne800m-titanium-for-your-vocals-carbon-fiber-in-your-space-brass-for-your-bass-a-review


----------



## Dsnuts

I just wrote a review on them but cant post a link for some reason. Windows 10.


----------



## nick n

Done , linked it above.
  
 I wish the US/CDN exchange rate didn't suck so bad at the moment. I'll look around other than fleabay.
  
 Wow found it at, of all places , Costco.ca = 179 CDN shipped  that's $60 CDN less than fleabay


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to these for a good 2 weeks now. They sound great but wow do they need a burn in from open box. Thanks for the link nick. The review is a bit different but it drives a very fundamental point about some earphones needing burn in..
  
 Let me put it this way if any of you guys want proof of burn in. I give you exhibit. Nuforce NE800M. Read the review. It is what I wrote to the Nuforce rep. It was copy pasted.


----------



## nick n

I like the full disclosure and honesty in your review.
 Sometimes titanium can play games at first. I've sure heard it before
  
 I see there is also a new Aluminum housing one the NE750M I would imagine similar specs/design inside. A brief look shows they are both using the same driver.
 LOL yep Costco again. On this one though Amazon.ca is cheaper. Maybe Costco will pricematch.
  
 Ihis is nice to see I started of here with the NE-7M 
 Still have those.
  
_*NE-750M*_
 Driver Type: Dynamic with Brilliance  UWB driver technology
 Driver Size: 8.6mm
 Impedance: 16 Ohm
 Frequency Response: 20 to 20kHz
 Max. Input Power: 10mW
 Sensitivity: 113dB+/-3dB
 Connector: 3.5mm 4-pin stereo plug
 Weight (without packing): 14 grams
 Cord Length: 1.37m
 Colors: Black
  
_*NE-800M*_
 Driver Type: Dynamic with Brilliance  UWB driver technology
 Driver Size: 8.6mm
 Impedance: 16 Ohm
 Frequency Response: 10 to 40kHz
 Max. Input Power: 10mW
 Sensitivity: 113dB+/-3dB
 Connector: 3.5mm 4-pin stereo plug
 Weight (without packing): 18 grams
 Cord Length: 1.37m
 Colors: Black Carbon Fiber
  
  
 housing is heavier and FR goes deeper according to rating, of course


----------



## Dsnuts

The sound has grown on me a lot. It was quite the change up from listening to my DN2000j as my main earphones. Especially on open listen. Of all the earphones I have heard or owned these take the crown for the most change in sound with burn in.


----------



## jant71

Interesting story there D's but in the end how do they stack up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? Worth the $150 they are asking?? Are they gonna send you a 750 to compare?? Weird they seem to have essentially the same driver but the F.R. difference they rate is even greater the the whole 750 F.R. range.
  
 My CKR9LTD changed more in 20 hours than my FXT200 has. FXT is way older with many more hours and they have a titanium driver.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Shanling M3
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m3-portable-digital-audio-player/reviews/14055


----------



## nick n

was looking for some info and found a link to some *velvet eartips*.  Seller no longer has listings at the moment but they have to be around.
 What a strange idea and I think someone in here was talking about those tips.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OFC-5N-Cable-for-Ultimate-Ears-UE-TF10-TF15-SF3-SF5-5EB-5pro-Free-Velvet-Tips-/111751223964?hash=item1a04e45a9c&rmvSB=true
  
 If anyone knows where to get them...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

nick n said:


> was looking for some info and found a link to some *velvet eartips*.  Seller no longer has listings at the moment but they have to be around.
> What a strange idea and I think someone in here was talking about those tips.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OFC-5N-Cable-for-Ultimate-Ears-UE-TF10-TF15-SF3-SF5-5EB-5pro-Free-Velvet-Tips-/111751223964?hash=item1a04e45a9c&rmvSB=true
> 
> If anyone knows where to get them...




I like to know this too. Those tips look positively lush.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys i thought you might be interested in seeing my little project i've been working on for the RHA flagships.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/781655/rhas-flagships-rha-t20-i-vs-t10-i-with-comparisons#post_11934323
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-t20/reviews/14056
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-t10i/reviews/14057


----------



## Grayson73

CKR9LTD knockoff for $48-$55 on aliexpress.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Arriva-CKR9LTD-In-ear-Earbud-Sound-Isolating-Legendary-Performance-Headsets-With-Enhanced-Bass-Earphone/32476508201.html


----------



## twister6

grayson73 said:


> CKR9LTD knockoff for $48-$55 on aliexpress.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Arriva-CKR9LTD-In-ear-Earbud-Sound-Isolating-Legendary-Performance-Headsets-With-Enhanced-Bass-Earphone/32476508201.html


 
  
 That makes more sense, I mean without AT label unlike other CKR9/9LTD/10 for the same "knockoff" price and with a label, sold on aliexpress.
  
 Btw, did anybody who has the real one confirmed how it compares to knockoff part?  I wouldn't be surprised if it's close enough.


----------



## sodesuka

Looks like they just erase the logo with photoshop hahaha, one of the pair still has the logo on it. Either they're being pressured by AT or they don't want to deal with people who demand refunds by using 'not original' case against them. Either way they still claim that it has "dual phase push-pull drivers".


----------



## waynes world

sodesuka said:


> *Looks like they just erase the logo with photoshop hahaha, one of the pair still has the logo on it.* Either they're being pressured by AT or they don't want to deal with people who demand refunds by using 'not original' case against them. Either way they still claim that it has "dual phase push-pull drivers".


 
  
 Ha - you're right! Funny.


----------



## Charliemotta

Does anyone heard or know anything about these woodies?
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/yinjw-wood-IE800-listening-earphone-sports-headphones-HIFI-DIY-magic-bass-sound-ie80-headset-with-microphone/32452844458.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.2Frrdk&ws_ab_test=201526_3,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201409_4


----------



## Carlsan

Just ordered those yesterday, they got good buyer reviews. I'll post impressions after I get then unless someone beats me to it.
Price can't be beat.


----------



## Trapok

charliemotta said:


> Does anyone heard or know anything about these woodies?
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/yinjw-wood-IE800-listening-earphone-sports-headphones-HIFI-DIY-magic-bass-sound-ie80-headset-with-microphone/32452844458.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.3.2Frrdk&ws_ab_test=201526_3,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,201409_4


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18270


----------



## peter123

My Axgio Sprint Bluetooth IEM review is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14073


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> I am deciding between the CKR9LTD and fxh30. Always wanted to try out the CKR series! Not considering the Titans, because of the sound leakage and earbud design.
> 
> But I have to say, those Aliexpress offers of the crk9/ckr9ltd/ckr10 for 50€ tempt me a lot, but make me really skeptical at the same time. Hmm.....


 

 Bro, i Lost my KC06 and my KC06 are broken,  i loved those phones so much i was out of HeadFi for a long time.
 I am also thinking about trynf thos AE CK!


----------



## jant71

Got my Lanhui E109 player today...(http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6888111974.html)
  
 Vs. 770C in size:

  

  

  

  
 My early impressions are very favorable! Tactile buttons, not regular mini USB but the same as my 770C and Sparc HD radio use. Play FX(Pure Bass and 3D), 5 band EQ plus presets(Rock, Pop, Classic, Bass, Jazz). Back/hold for main menu, Vol + - / increase decrease values(EQ, settings), play/pause/select hold for power, FF/RR and navigate up/down buttons. Side has A-B repeat/Lock(hold for Lock) and RUN buttons(Run activates sports mode when playing music files).  Bottom has mic hole,  USB port, and headphone jack. Headphone jack fits nice and tightly/securely which is good for a sporty player. 
  
 Build is pretty solid. Metal front and back with plastic bezel and buttons that provide a fairly solid click w/o excess noise.
  
 A very good sounding little player with a good FM radio and an accurate pedometer and stopwatch. Comes with a Chinese manual, USB cable, and very decent fitting and sounding earbuds. Obviously bundled to show off the SQ which they tout as similar level to the X2 but I have not heard the Xduoo. I will compare to the 770C but I'm liking the SQ so far.
  
 Got it set to English. Main menu button then trial and error till I saw English  Also then set the pedometer for my weight and stride, date and time, and radio for U.S.A. setting. Tiny player but it has a text reader, voice recording(normal and HQ), radio(stereo or mono settings and preset or manual tuning), Folder based music with separate file explorer. Has real time EQ adjustments to hear before you select. 
  
 Play mode is order or shuffle and repeat mode is folder repeat, folder once, once, repeat one, all once, all repeat, intro. Back button to navigate back into current folder, press again to next level(folders). The E109 has 32 volume steps and seems to be evenly/smoothly spaced through the range. The E109 plays MP3/WMA/APE/FLAC/WAV.
  
 Tried two memory cards, both 32GB. One wasn't formatted right for it but it ignored it and if selected went straight back and read the internal memory(8GB, btw). Second card worked fine and played some tunes off it. Only issue is it is not integrated but for a sports type player that is fine by me. Podcasts and workout type music kept separate from the card loaded with regular tunes.
  
 Interface does not lag at all and there are no errors or Chinglish terms or errors, lol.
  
 First impressions and I still need to compare to other players for the sound but seems a pretty sweet little player for $30. Nothing I don't like about it so far maybe except the player is black and the USB cable, earbuds, and the optional armband case are all white.
  
 BTW, couldn't find the post back where someone first found and mentioned the player(either here or in the Chinese Asian Brand thread). Wanted to thank them again for finding it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## encoreAC

rickdohc said:


> Bro, i Lost my KC06 and my KC06 are broken,  i loved those phones so much i was out of HeadFi for a long time.
> I am also thinking about trynf thos AE CK!


 
 lol same here, I wasn't active on HeadFi either when I had my KC06A with me. I enjoyed them almost every day for months. But they broke and here we go again...sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I ordered an pair of the cheap CKR9LTD just to test things out for now. I am definitely gonna rebuy the KC06A at some point though. Loved and still love those.


----------



## nick n

jant71 said:


> Got my Langhui E109 player today...
> 
> 
> First impressions and I still need to compared to other players for the sound but seems a pretty sweet little player for $30.


 
 Why is it that this thing has all the options so many others _*lack*_. I understand paying for sound quality, but c'mon with all the prices on boutique players at some price point enough is enough on their lame firmwares./
 Looks great thanks for the post.
 Hope this hits fleabay soon.


----------



## mikaveli06

Xduoo arrived yesterday, and wow x2 ~ ckr9ltds is mind blowing. Very excited about xduoo x3 upcoming, but no rush has this is huge leap from clip+

Only issue is 750 file limit and 100folder limits


----------



## waynes world

rickdohc said:


> Bro, i Lost my KC06 and my KC06 are broken,  i loved those phones so much i was out of HeadFi for a long time.
> I am also thinking about trynf thos AE CK!


 
  
 Hi Rick! Sorry to hear about the demise of your kc06's.
  
 Quite a few people have got the ckr9ltd's from ebay and from AE. Apparently they are either unofficially real (and fell of the truck somewhere, or fell out of the factory late at night), or factory rejects due to paint chips etc, or really good fakes.Somewhere ATH said that there were only 2000 of the LTD's made, so if that is true, then they are most likely not "officialy real", but they seem to be "essentially real" - nobody has yet said that the sound sucks!
  
 The Titan1's are still a safe bet in my book as well. As encoreAC said though, the Titan1's don't isolate very well (then again, neither do the kc06's).


----------



## eaglearrow

jant71 said:


> Got my Lanhui E109 player today...(http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6888111974.html)
> 
> Vs. 770C in size:
> 
> ...






eaglearrow said:


> Check this out ppl..
> 
> Fiio x3 on DIET!!
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Professional-HIFI-MP3-Music-Player-with-OLED-Screen-Support-MP3-WMA-APE-FLAC-WAV/32413418852.html?ws_ab_test=201407_2%2C201444_5%2C201409_3&spm=2114.01020208.3.216.wloTQ5




You're welcome buddy. Very nice review.


----------



## Selenium

mikaveli06 said:


> Xduoo arrived yesterday, and wow x2 ~ ckr9ltds is mind blowing. Very excited about xduoo x3 upcoming, but no rush has this is huge leap from clip+
> 
> Only issue is 750 file limit and 100folder limits




That last part is a deal breaker.


----------



## mikaveli06

Yes, but supposedly will be fixed via firmware. Sound is incredible tho. Great for gym, i just added my gym playlist. The x3 has 2 card slots so shouldnt have same limitations


----------



## doctorjazz

Never loved the X3 myself...liked the DX90 better, then the Pono replaced the DX90, sounds even better. Probably hard to beat this at the price, though...


----------



## mikaveli06

I liked dx90 better than x3 or 2nd gen also, but im referring to xduoo x3 which releases in a week or so. It has same chips as fiio x3 2nd gen but smaller and only 100g. 2 mem slots. The way they made the x2 with SoC card only, im pretty excited to see what they can do.


----------



## doctorjazz

The size and price are definitely appealing, awaiting your impressions.


----------



## TwinACStacks

On a side note, even though they are a little Bright for my personal Tastes, The BETTE 10mm Continue to destroy every earphone I run across. BUT I have three more new 'phones on the way. Sooner or later I'm gonna like something better.
  
 KZ has out a New Twin Driver UNAMPED. ZS1
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have both the Aliexpress and eBay CKR9LTD. Both of them look great, feel premium (both have minor paint blemishes, and sound okay, but they can't be anywhere near the level of the genuine products. Is there anyone who has a genuine model they can send so I can show the difference between genuine and fake? 

I'd be willing to pay for shipping both ways and even compensate as well with an extra pair of budget IEMs from my collection when I return them. 

I think the community needs to know the difference to protect the genuine product and inform the community. Not only that, I really want to hear the genuine ckr9ltd for myself  

Anyone who can help with this please PM me.


----------



## mikaveli06

Id love to hear thoughts on this. Although i kinda like thinking my ebay ones do sound like originals.


----------



## sodesuka

@Hisoundfi
  
 So do the ali and ebay ones sound the same or similar at least?


----------



## Charliemotta

Sorry Vince,
  
 All I have are the CKR9's and they are 100% GENUINE.  I am content without buying the LTD's cause the the biggest difference between the two are the angle of the nozzles.  From what I read, you will hear more of a difference between the CKR9 and the CKR10 than the CKR9 and the CKR9LTD.  Again this is from what I've read, and I personally believe it.   
 I ♥ my CKR9's.
  
 Cheers
 Charlie


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

^ Beside from the nozzle, the CKR9LTD actually use CKR10 driver (aka iron yoke), but use aluminum housing like CKR9 instead of Titanium like CKR10, but CKR9LTD housing is shaped like CKR10 instead of CKR9.
  
 But just like you said, the sound of CKR9LTD is much closer to the CKR9 than CKR10, due to both using aluminum housing which gives them similar thin and airy tonality, but for CKR9LTD the different housing shape and iron yoke driver create a slight difference to CKR9, the LTD sounds a touch smoother in the high mids/highs and a touch fuller in the low freq, overall a touch less thin sounding than CKR9. Imo the CKR9LTD's are the most balanced out of the 3 CKR's. But no real need to get the LTD if you have the CKR9 already, the difference is minor enough that a good dap pairing is more important.


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Aliexpress ones have terrible amounts of driver flex. I can't turn my head without hearing popping from the drivers. 

Aside from the driver flex they are identical in both sound and build. 

Bass and treble is lacking in resolution as compared to other models like the Macaw GT100s, Soundmagic e80,and all the other more popular mid-fi products out there.


----------



## peter123

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> ^ Beside from the nozzle, the CKR9LTD actually use CKR10 driver (aka iron yoke), but use aluminum housing like CKR9 instead of Titanium like CKR10, but CKR9LTD housing is shaped like CKR10 instead of CKR9.
> 
> But just like you said, the sound of CKR9LTD is much closer to the CKR9 than CKR10, due to both using aluminum housing which gives them similar thin and airy tonality, but for CKR9LTD the different housing shape and iron yoke driver create a slight difference to CKR9, the LTD sounds a touch smoother in the high mids/highs and a touch fuller in the low freq, overall a touch less thin sounding than CKR9. Imo the CKR9LTD's are the most balanced out of the 3 CKR's. But no real need to get the LTD if you have the CKR9 already, the difference is minor enough that a good dap pairing is more important.




^This! Mirrors my experience exactly


----------



## eaglearrow

hisoundfi said:


> The Aliexpress ones have terrible amounts of driver flex. I can't turn my head without hearing popping from the drivers.
> 
> Aside from the driver flex they are identical in both sound and build.
> 
> Bass and treble is lacking in resolution as compared to other models like the Macaw GT100s, Soundmagic e80,and all the other more popular mid-fi products out there.


 

 My aliexpress pair had no driver flex whatsoever. Also the SQ did change after about 75+ hrs of burnin. But now, we can atleast safely say that* both ebay and ali LTD's are the same.*


----------



## sodesuka

hisoundfi said:


> The Aliexpress ones have terrible amounts of driver flex. I can't turn my head without hearing popping from the drivers.
> 
> Aside from the driver flex they are identical in both sound and build.
> 
> Bass and treble is lacking in resolution as compared to other models like the Macaw GT100s, Soundmagic e80,and all the other more popular mid-fi products out there.


 
 Yeah the timbre is off by a lot compared to E80. Upper mid-focused, but actually has good amount of details if you listen closely. It's enjoyable with some songs and perfectly fine once you acclimate with the timbre though imo.
  
 I don't think my aliexpress one had drive flex though, unit variations I guess.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> The Aliexpress ones have terrible amounts of driver flex. I can't turn my head without hearing popping from the drivers.
> 
> Aside from the driver flex they are identical in both sound and build.
> 
> Bass and treble is lacking in resolution as compared to other models like the Macaw GT100s, Soundmagic e80,and all the other more popular mid-fi products out there.




I just brought out the E80's again to do an a/b with my Ltd's. Iirc I did the same in my e80 review and concluded that the E80's could very well have been the smaller brother to the top CKR offerings. I still feel the same, they share some similarities but the Ltd's are definitely on a different level. Although bass reaches almost as low on the E80's the Ltd's has more impact and also more mid-bass giving them a much better layering in the bass. The E80's are more calm while the Ltd's are more in your face. Clarity, details and treble extension are noticeable better on the Ltd's. 

To me the Ltd's are clearly a step up from the E80's although they're also one of my favorites.

Edit: was listening through the SHOZY Lancea


----------



## knives

hisoundfi said:


> The Aliexpress ones have terrible amounts of driver flex. I can't turn my head without hearing popping from the drivers.
> 
> Aside from the driver flex they are identical in both sound and build.
> 
> Bass and treble is lacking in resolution as compared to other models like the Macaw GT100s, Soundmagic e80,and all the other more popular mid-fi products out there.


 
 Are you sure it is driver flex?
  
 If you hear it when you move your head i believe you are hearing microphonic from the cable


----------



## lalala6

I'm still waiting on my aliexpress CKR9LTDs... They're taking terribly long to come here. But once it arrives I'll have a original vs 'fake' comparison ready, so hang on tight!


----------



## Hisoundfi

knives said:


> Are you sure it is driver flex?
> 
> If you hear it when you move your head i believe you are hearing microphonic from the cable


I held the cable away from my head and body to confirm it didn't have anything to do with the cable. It's a clicking and popping that is definitely coming from both drivers. 





lalala6 said:


> I'm still waiting on my aliexpress CKR9LTDs... They're taking terribly long to come here. But once it arrives I'll have a original vs 'fake' comparison ready, so hang on tight!


I'm really looking forward to the comparisons. 

These are solid sounding earphones, I just doubt they sound identical to genuine CKR9LTD.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> I just brought out the E80's again to do an a/b with my Ltd's. Iirc I did the same in my e80 review and concluded that the E80's could very well have been the smaller brother to the top CKR offerings. I still feel the same, they share some similarities but the Ltd's are definitely on a different level. Although bass reaches almost as low on the E80's the Ltd's has more impact and also more mid-bass giving them a much better layering in the bass. The E80's are more calm while the Ltd's are more in your face. Clarity, details and treble extension are noticeable better on the Ltd's.
> 
> To me the Ltd's are clearly a step up from the E80's although they're also one of my favorites.
> 
> Edit: was listening through the SHOZY Lancea


 
  
 I agree. My ebay LTD's and my FXT200 are on a different level to the Titan 1's and E80's. Though the E80 are a favorite and news of a high end SM earphone coming is nice. Hopefully by the end of the year but that is a maybe and not definite.
  
 LTD's are more in your face than the E80 but the FXT is more in your face than the LTD. FXT is odd in that it may be the biggest though the most in your face. E80 is so well tuned and the clarity/transparency gives perception of detail or makes it's detail easy to hear but they actually fall short of the big boys for detail. Not that there is anything wrong since it is a relatively cheap earphone and it plays above it's price, esp. the $52 Micca price.


----------



## peter123

Just to clarify about my view of the Ltd's and the E80's:

Vince is experienced enough to know what's good and what's not. My point is that maybe there's different versions floating around after all (or qc issues leading to variations).

Give them some more listening time and if you still feel the same something wonky is going on.....


----------



## rickdohc

encoreac said:


> lol same here, I wasn't active on HeadFi either when I had my KC06A with me. I enjoyed them almost every day for months. But they broke and here we go again...sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 where you bought those CK?  link?  Thanks!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> I agree. My ebay LTD's and my FXT200 are on a different level to the Titan 1's and E80's. Though the E80 are a favorite and news of a high end SM earphone coming is nice. Hopefully by the end of the year but that is a maybe and not definite.
> 
> LTD's are more in your face than the E80 but the FXT is more in your face than the LTD. FXT is odd in that it may be the biggest though the most in your face. E80 is so well tuned and the clarity/transparency gives perception of detail or makes it's detail easy to hear but they actually fall short of the big boys for detail. Not that there is anything wrong since it is a relatively cheap earphone and it plays above it's price, esp. the $52 Micca price.




Uhm where did you get E80s from that cheap?


----------



## jant71

Here...http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html...but they are $8 more now.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> Here...http://www.miccastore.com/soundmagic-e80-noise-isolating-inear-headphones-p-138.html...but they are $8 more now.




Thanks man, I'm split between them and the new KZ ZS1 dual.

EDIT. Well it looks like Micca don't ship internationally, what a pain in the ass.

I'm also looking a the Havi B3


----------



## waynes world

lifted andreas said:


> I'm also looking a the Havi B3


 
  
 For trance?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> For trance?




Of course man, was that a rhetorical question haha

My AliX basket is massive atm.

Got Havi B3, Bette 8mm hybrid, KZ ZS1, Zircon Rock, and a few more. Needs to be downsized asap lol


----------



## FlacFan

lifted andreas said:


> Of course man, was that a rhetorical question haha
> 
> My AliX basket is massive atm.
> 
> Got Havi B3, Bette 8mm hybrid, KZ ZS1, Zircon Rock, and a few more. Needs to be downsized asap lol


 
 ​
 KZ ZN1 not KZ ZS1, correct? Please post a link if I am mistaken.
  
 Thank you.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## waynes world

lifted andreas said:


> Of course man, was that a rhetorical question haha


 
  
 Yes, it pretty much was lol. I only asked because the B3's don't have a lot of bass, so I was wondering if you were getting into classical or something 
  


> My AliX basket is massive atm.
> 
> Got Havi B3, Bette 8mm hybrid, KZ ZS1, Zircon Rock, and a few more. Needs to be downsized asap lol


 
  
 Out of that list, I've only heard the B3's, so I can't help much. The B3's are nice no doubt, and if I get the proper fit/seal, I get enough bass that they sound good for trance, but not great imo. I have a hard time getting a consistent seal with them though, and they really like to be amped. So for me personally, I grab the Titan1's for trance - awesome bass, detailed highs, nice soundstage, easy to get a good fit, easy to drive.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

flacfan said:


> ​
> KZ ZN1 not KZ ZS1, correct? Please post a link if I am mistaken.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...




Nope, I meant the new ZS1.

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32477736456.html




waynes world said:


> Yes, it pretty much was lol. I only asked because the B3's don't have a lot of bass, so I was wondering if you were getting into classical or something
> 
> 
> Out of that list, I've only heard the B3's, so I can't help much. The B3's are nice no doubt, and if I get the proper fit/seal, I get enough bass that they sound good for trance, but not great imo. I have a hard time getting a consistent seal with them though, and they really like to be amped. So for me personally, I grab the Titan1's for trance - awesome bass, detailed highs, nice soundstage, easy to get a good fit, easy to drive.




Haha cool ive been doing more digging and decided not to go for the B3 anymore. Twin said that the Bette Hybrids punch way above the B3.

However I think for the moment I'll just pick up some ROCK Zircons that everyone is raving about. Apparently they are awesome for trance.


----------



## Ap616

Hey guys, so I got my ALI-CKR9LTDs in today. Ordered them off Aliexpress for $54! First purchase from there as well.
 They seem very well built and premium as @Hisoundfi stated. Great attention to detail in the design it seems. Mine have just a few very minor paint scuffs as others have stated. Haven't burned them in like others which have said may be necessary(whether you believe in it or not doesn't pertain).
  
 Out of the box/on first listen... Good impressions. Comparing them to the Duoza they have similar bass extension and quantity in impact, and the quality is very similar. Maybe a hair better quality, but will need more time for comparison. 
 The lower mids are pretty prominent like the Duoza, which gives them a nice warm tonality for the lower half of the sound signature. 
 The mid-mids are similar in forwardness to the Duoza. 
 The upper mids and lower treble however are brighter/more shouty than the Duoza, but again not by a whole lot. 
 However, the Duoza has more upper treble presence to my ears than the ALI-CKR9LTD. Duoza has a little peaky upper treble I think, but don't know if people focus on that much as it's not a prominent part of the signature usually. 
  
 Soundstage width is less than the Duoza. Not bad and above average, just not super great or anything. Duoza has great soundstage width, but not amazing! or anything like my Sony MDR-MA900. 
 The soundstage depth and imaging is superb on the ALI-CKR9LTD though. I think it even surpasses the Duoza(notably the imaging), which I already view as fantastic in this department. 
 The timbre is pretty good, especially in cymbals. Rock and Alternative sound pretty dang good on these!!! And it handles all the EDM and Dubstep I listen to great as well. I don't think it beats the Zero Audio Duoza/Tenore timbre though fwiw.
  
 I'm anticipating @lalala6's impressions/comparison!
  
 I did my bass extension test with this song and it passed well; similar to Duoza with maybe a hair more extension:
  

  
  
  
 This rock song that @Hisoundfi shared once sounds good with ALI-CKR9LTD!


----------



## waynes world

ap616 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 Great impression - thanks!


----------



## Ap616

waynes world said:


> Great impression - thanks!


 
 No problem Wayne! They sound like maybe a distant cousin to the Duoza. Similar overall sig, just a bit brighter I think while maintaining the overall warmth of the Duoza somehow. Don't know if they are legit or not. But sounds really good for $54, when I got the Duoza for $90... Good value for the money.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

hisoundfi said:


> I have both the Aliexpress and eBay CKR9LTD. Both of them look great, feel premium (both have minor paint blemishes, and sound okay, but they *can't be anywhere near the level of the genuine products*. Is there anyone who has a genuine model they can send so I can show the difference between genuine and fake?
> 
> I'd be willing to pay for shipping both ways and even compensate as well with an extra pair of budget IEMs from my collection when I return them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 since you have your mind made up already may I suggest to do a complete blind test (dark room or blindfold -  so you don't know which one are you listening to) and try to pick the best sounding one. Maybe  big surprises are in the making....  Otherwise we can predict your winner already. I hope you can find an "original" for testing and we can hear about your experience.


----------



## Ap616

oopswrongplanet said:


> since you have your mind made up already may I suggest to do a complete blind test (dark room or blindfold -  so you don't know which one are you listening to) and try to pick the best sounding one. Maybe  big surprises are in the making....  Otherwise we can predict your winner already. I hope you can find an "original" for testing and we can hear about your experience.


 
 Wait for lalala6's comparison!


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> I just brought out the E80's again to do an a/b with my Ltd's. Iirc I did the same in my e80 review and concluded that the E80's could very well have been the smaller brother to the top CKR offerings. I still feel the same, they share some similarities but the Ltd's are definitely on a different level. Although bass reaches almost as low on the E80's the Ltd's has more impact and also more mid-bass giving them a much better layering in the bass. The E80's are more calm while the Ltd's are more in your face. Clarity, details and treble extension are noticeable better on the Ltd's.
> 
> To me the Ltd's are clearly a step up from the E80's although they're also one of my favorites.
> 
> Edit: was listening through the SHOZY Lancea


 
  
 I just went through a similar exercise, but comparing E80 to HFM RE600 I'm reviewing right now.  RE600 used to be $400 2 years ago, they finally dropped it to $199 - amazing neutral-balanced transparent tonality with high level of detail retrieval.  But next to these RE600 ($200), E80 ($60) sounds quite similar.  Not exactly on the same level, but just a few steps behind in detail retrieval and staging, and slightly more mid-forward.  Definitely not night'n'day difference.  Another example that reinforces "giant killer" status of E80.  I absolutely love RE600, not as dull and warm-neutral like RE400, but if you are on a budget - E80 is a great alternative!


----------



## r2muchstuff

lifted andreas said:


> Nope, I meant the new ZS1.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32477736456.html
> Haha cool ive been doing more digging and decided not to go for the B3 anymore. Twin said that the Bette Hybrids punch way above the B3.
> ...


 

 I have the Bette 8mm. I did a mini Hybrid comparison over in KZ thread on page 2034 of this thread with Bette 8mm, Sidy DGS100 and UrbanFun.  The 8mm were not my 1st pick that day.
 I think that I should have ordered the 10mm instead.
  
 r2
  
 Edit, due to late night error


----------



## Shawn71

Well, for those about to sport, MEE salute you......the new M7P has pivoting nozzle,RC,remote,universal vol control.Looking forward how it fares like its successors M9,M6 and A161.
  
 http://www.meelec.com/M7P_Sports_In_Ear_Headphones_p/ep-m7p-rd-mee.htm


----------



## Hisoundfi

oopswrongplanet said:


> since you have your mind made up already may I suggest to do a complete blind test (dark room or blindfold -  so you don't know which one are you listening to) and try to pick the best sounding one. Maybe  big surprises are in the making....  Otherwise we can predict your winner already. I hope you can find an "original" for testing and we can hear about your experience.


Sorry buddy, not trying to jump to assumptions but after reading reviews on the ckr9ltd I am not hearing what is being described. 

The eBay ckr9ltd sound really good but not like direct upgrades to the GR07BE as some have said. Maybe it's just my opinion but I am really looking forward to lalala6 comparisons. I hope I'm wrong and this is the best deal of the year, but taking a close look at the packaging, and listening to the product, I can't really see these being genuine or matching a TOTL Audio Technica product.


----------



## mikaveli06

hisoundfi said:


> Sorry buddy, not trying to jump to assumptions but after reading reviews on the ckr9ltd I am not hearing what is being described.
> 
> The eBay ckr9ltd sound really good but not like direct upgrades to the GR07BE as some have said. Maybe it's just my opinion but I am really looking forward to lalala6 comparisons. I hope I'm wrong and this is the best deal of the year, but taking a close look at the packaging, and listening to the product, I can't really see these being genuine or matching a TOTL Audio Technica product.


either way i M happy with purchase ($119 ebay). I feel the pair i have are rejected from factory or made in same factory. Packaging is same as other AT products ive owned. And sound is way above gr07 or most anything ive owned. They just sound totl, the resolution and detail along with the quality of sub and mid bass is something that would be so hard to duplicate. It seams to me if they have the ability to pdoduce such great sound, why not just sell them as there own brand?

But, let me reiterate, im happy either way


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

hisoundfi said:


> Sorry buddy, not trying to jump to assumptions but after reading reviews on the ckr9ltd I am not hearing what is being described.
> 
> The eBay ckr9ltd sound really good but not like direct upgrades to the GR07BE as some have said. Maybe it's just my opinion but I am really looking forward to @lalala6 comparisons. I hope I'm wrong and this is the best deal of the year, but taking a close look at the packaging, and listening to the product, I can't really see these being genuine or matching a TOTL Audio Technica product.


 
  
 Point taken and we'll see how they compare.
 The two issues I was stretching:
 - it's human (consumer) nature that we are having hard time to believe that something cheaper could be as good as an expensive (or original) one.
 - a blind test would always be more objective ( in any kind of comparison )


----------



## slowpickr

oopswrongplanet said:


> - a blind test would always be more objective ( in any kind of comparison )


 
 +1.  Was thinking the same thing.  Blind test is the only way to go for something like this.


----------



## Dsnuts

nick n said:


> I like the full disclosure and honesty in your review.
> Sometimes titanium can play games at first. I've sure heard it before
> 
> I see there is also a new Aluminum housing one the NE750M I would imagine similar specs/design inside. A brief look shows they are both using the same driver.
> ...


 
 I think NuForce is sending me the NE750 so I will compare the two,. One interesting tid bit on the NE750 is, I was told they have a more balanced sound vs the NE800
 We will see. Will report on here and the NE800 thread.
  


jant71 said:


> Interesting story there D's but in the end how do they stack up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 To answer kinda late. Now that I have had them for a while. I would say yes they are worthy of the money. Considering the very stiff competition with phones at this price range however.
  
 I hope the CKR9LTDs rejects guys are getting are the real deal. If so those will just out right beat the NE800ms. That would be in my guesstimation be the deal of the year if they are just rejects for superficial reasons.
  
 While I like the NE800s I know Nuforce can do better.  I suppose you have be a fan of warmer sound signatures to like them. It is the lack of upper treble emphasis that bothers me most about these. Otherwise the mids are fantastic. Bass is a bit big on these however.


----------



## Grayson73

ap616 said:


> The timbre is pretty good, especially in cymbals. Rock and Alternative sound pretty dang good on these!!! And it handles all the EDM and Dubstep I listen to great as well.* I don't think it beats the Zero Audio Duoza/Tenore timbre though fwiw*.


 
  
 Thanks for this!  I've found that, being a musician, timbre is VERY important to me, which is why Tenore is my favorite.  I'd like to upgrade, but the timbre has to be the same or better than Tenore.  I'll cross CKR9LTD off the list


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


> Thanks for this!  I've found that, being a musician, timbre is VERY important to me, which is why Tenore is my favorite.  I'd like to upgrade, but the timbre has to be the same or better than Tenore.  I'll cross CKR9LTD off the list




Sorry but there is nothing special about Tenore and wasn't impressed with its timbre. If Ckr9ltd from aliexpress are genuine ones I can easily say that they will wipe the floor with Tenore because Ckr9 which I have is so special when it comes to timbre and bass quality. I guess I will get mine in one week and I will tell you whether it is the real deal or not.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to say, I'm in the minority on the Zero Tenore, agree with @Ozkan. Never found the tonality/timbre of them to be good, sound bleached out to me, removes tone color (incredible soundstage, though, also not real, though, exaggerated). Falls into the "different strokes for different folks" category, I suppose...



ozkan said:


> grayson73 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this!  I've found that, being a musician, timbre is VERY important to me, which is why Tenore is my favorite.  I'd like to upgrade, but the timbre has to be the same or better than Tenore.  I'll cross CKR9LTD off the list
> ...


----------



## DannyBai

Maybe you guys didn't get a reference Tenore that several have claimed.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> Maybe you guys didn't get a reference Tenore that several have claimed.


 
  
 Well, I got *two* of the _reference TTS_ versions!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Well, I got *two* of the _reference TTS_ versions!




What's the tts version Wayne?


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> What's the tts version Wayne?


 
  
 Unfortunately that's the "*T*ypical *T*enore *S*yndrome" version where one driver starts playing at a muffled/lower volume than the other driver for some reason.
  
 What are you enjoying these days Danny?


----------



## leobigfield

@Hisoundfi, i remember reading on Earfonia review of the CKR9 and CKR10 that at first he even didn't bother on doing a review because he found them to not be nice enough but changed his mind after burn-in. How many play time do they have (ALI-CKR9LTD?
  


> Before burn-in, tonal balance is not very linear with some glaring treble.  But after 5 days burn-in or more, tonality improves significantly; treble peaks are totally ironed out. By the way, I'm not a fan of burn-in, and prefer IEM that sounds good out of the box, but for CKR9 and CKR10, burn-in process is a must.


 


> I received new units from Audio Technica Singapore, when they just received them from AT Japan.
> Frankly speaking, I told Audio Technica after a few days testing them, I might prefer not to review them, because they don't sound very good to me. But I told them, let's wait a few more days to burn-in those units, if I can hear any improvement. And they did improved quite a lot after 5 days full burn-in, and then I decided to review them.  Frankly I didn't like them when new, even after 1-2 days burn-in.  But after 24x5 burn-in, they sound much better. After that I continue to burn-in them till about 7 days.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm still burning them in. They do sound good I won't deny that. 
  
 I found another set of tips that all but eliminates the driver flex on the ALI LTD ones. 
  
 I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Another day, another review...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14084
  
 Peter did a great job covering these, but here's my two cents on them. Enjoy!


----------



## Ap616

ozkan said:


> Sorry but there is nothing special about Tenore and wasn't impressed with its timbre. If Ckr9ltd from aliexpress are genuine ones I can easily say that they will wipe the floor with Tenore because Ckr9 which I have is so special when it comes to timbre and bass quality. I guess I will get mine in one week and I will tell you whether it is the real deal or not.


 
 Bass quality is definitely better than Tenore on my ALI-CKRLTD. However, I really like the timbre of Zero Audio products! Like I said before, the ALI-CKR9LTD doesn't have bad timbre by any means. The cymbals are right up there and/or better than the Tenore&Duoza. However, Duoza cymbals don't sound quite as real to me as Tenore or ALI-CKRLTD. I don't believe in burn-in really too much, but the bass has come out to play noticeably more after just a handful of hours on it. The midbass is actually quite a bit now, but it's of good quality as well as subbass. I feel like the CKR9LTD shouldn't have this much bass, but idk.
 Hey @peter123, do the CKR9LTD and CKR10 have pretty big bass? @twister6 the CKR10? I know you're sensitive to midbass, Peter. I feel like these sure have "some" with burn-in... and might not be TOTL. Ah!!! I wish I had a for sure genuine one and this one to compare. 
@Hisoundfi  Hey Vince, what are your thoughts on the bass quantity/impact?


----------



## nick n

Unless I am seeing things those Zircon Rock things look like  the FSL ( Future Sound labs ) Zinc ZN30 things but with a little rear cap plate.
 FSL have been around for a bit I wonder how reviews correlate...
 I'm likely seeing things.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Unfortunately that's the "*T*ypical *T*enore *S*yndrome" version where one driver starts playing at a muffled/lower volume than the other driver for some reason.
> 
> What are you enjoying these days Danny?




I really like the DN2KJ a lot. Pono and various earphones and headphone balanced is very good.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ap616 said:


> Bass quality is definitely better than Tenore on my ALI-CKRLTD. However, I really like the timbre of Zero Audio products! Like I said before, the ALI-CKR9LTD doesn't have bad timbre by any means. The cymbals are right up there and/or better than the Tenore&Duoza. However, Duoza cymbals don't sound quite as real to me as Tenore or ALI-CKRLTD. I don't believe in burn-in really too much, but the bass has come out to play noticeably more after just a handful of hours on it. The midbass is actually quite a bit now, but it's of good quality as well as subbass. I feel like the CKR9LTD shouldn't have this much bass, but idk.
> Hey @peter123
> , do the CKR9LTD and CKR10 have pretty big bass? @twister6
> the CKR10? I know you're sensitive to midbass, Peter. I feel like these sure have "some" with burn-in... and might not be TOTL. Ah!!! I wish I had a for sure genuine one and this one to compare.
> ...


That's the main reason I even question their authenticity. I really enjoy the midrange and treble tuning, but the bass seems slightly disjointed and unresolving as compared to my other higher end earphones. It's almost like it rumbles and lingers too long.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Sorry but there is nothing special about Tenore and wasn't impressed with its timbre. If Ckr9ltd from aliexpress are genuine ones I can easily say that they will wipe the floor with Tenore because Ckr9 which I have is so special when it comes to timbre and bass quality. I guess I will get mine in one week and I will tell you whether it is the real deal or not.




+1, I don't find the timbre on the Tenores to be anything special either. 




doctorjazz said:


> Have to say, I'm in the minority on the Zero Tenore, agree with @Ozkan. Never found the tonality/timbre of them to be good, sound bleached out to me, removes tone color (incredible soundstage, though, also not real, though, exaggerated). Falls into the "different strokes for different folks" category, I suppose...




+1 again


----------



## sodesuka

grayson73 said:


> Thanks for this!  I've found that, being a musician, timbre is VERY important to me, which is why Tenore is my favorite.  I'd like to upgrade, but the timbre has to be the same or better than Tenore.  I'll cross CKR9LTD off the list


 

 I think you should consider Flare R2 line if you value timbre above all else. The R2S, the stainless steel version, is currently 50% with coupon code iirc.


----------



## peter123

ap616 said:


> Bass quality is definitely better than Tenore on my ALI-CKRLTD. However, I really like the timbre of Zero Audio products! Like I said before, the ALI-CKR9LTD doesn't have bad timbre by any means. The cymbals are right up there and/or better than the Tenore&Duoza. However, Duoza cymbals don't sound quite as real to me as Tenore or ALI-CKRLTD. I don't believe in burn-in really too much, but the bass has come out to play noticeably more after just a handful of hours on it. The midbass is actually quite a bit now, but it's of good quality as well as subbass. I feel like the CKR9LTD shouldn't have this much bass, but idk.
> Hey @peter123
> , do the CKR9LTD and CKR10 have pretty big bass? @twister6
> the CKR10? I know you're sensitive to midbass, Peter. I feel like these sure have "some" with burn-in... and might not be TOTL. Ah!!! I wish I had a for sure genuine one and this one to compare.
> ...




They all got very impactfull and present bass. The CKR10's are a bit too much for me (upper bass) on some recordings /music but sound amazing with others. I also find the bass on the CKR10's slower compared to the regular CKR9's. The CKR9'S have the best bass I've ever heard in a IEM. Fast, impactfull and extremely tight without any bleed. 

To me the bass on the CKR9LTD's are not as tight as the CKR9's but does never feel too much in mid/upper bass (like the CKR10's does sometimes) either. 

I hope this makes sense


----------



## B9Scrambler

I've been sick all week which is affecting my hearing, but so far the CKR9LTDs I received from Ali sound and feel too good to be made from anything but legit parts. 

I don't find the bass to be overpowering or overemphasized, I would give that honor to the mids if anything. The only aspect that I wish was different is the treble presentation. They lack the energy of the FXH30 which is really addictive and tons of fun.


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> I've been sick all week which is affecting my hearing, but so far the CKR9LTDs I received from Ali sound and feel too good to be made from anything but legit parts.
> 
> I don't find the bass to be overpowering or overemphasized, I would give that honor to the mids if anything. The only aspect that I wish was different is the treble presentation. They lack the energy of the FXH30 which is really addictive and tons of fun.




I do not own any high end iems but from what i hear (ali LTDs), i get a feeling that this is how legit LTDs might sound like. To me, their performance surpasses the GR07BE's. JMHO.


----------



## encoreAC

rickdohc said:


> where you bought those CK?  link?  Thanks!


 
 I ordered my pair here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
  
 Still waiting for them. As discussed here, nobody knows 100% if they are fake or not.


----------



## encoreAC

I used to love my Tenore, but not anymore. Dunno if the sound changed over the time due to condensation or whatever, I have them almost 2 years now I guess. Switched to them after my KC06A broke and they sound very cramped and dull.
  
 Regarding Duoza...I actually never really got into them. They sound okay, but in the end they never captivated me. 
  
 My hopes lie on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD now. If they fail I will go back to the KC06A.
  
 Meanwhile I am using the Yamaha EPH100. They sound much better than the Duoza/Tenore to me, but they seem to suffer from random channel imbalance occasionally.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> I've been sick all week which is affecting my hearing, but so far the CKR9LTDs I received from Ali sound and feel too good to be made from anything but legit parts.
> 
> I don't find the bass to be overpowering or overemphasized, I would give that honor to the mids if anything. The only aspect that I wish was different is the treble presentation. They lack the energy of the FXH30 which is really addictive and tons of fun.


 
 If it is like my experience the bass doesn't show up for a while. I went to the treble filter tips early on to shift the balance but they shifted on their own. They start to have more energy when they become a bit more spry after a while. They won't be quick like the JVC but they may become more fun. The CKR9 like fun wasn't there early on with my pair of LTD's.
  


encoreac said:


> I used to love my Tenore, but not anymore. Dunno if the sound changed over the time due to condensation or whatever, I have them almost 2 years now I guess. Switched to them after my KC06A broke and they sound very cramped and dull.
> 
> Regarding Duoza...I actually never really got into them. They sound okay, but in the end they never captivated me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Tenore, the non-bassy one anyhow, is well tuned and well done but it doesn't hold up really. Certainly one of those phones that loses it's luster after a while. Nothing wrong with them but I know I got tired of them. You think they are so well done and small with an easy, comfy fit that you won't sell them on. Then after a while it is like why haven't I listened to these in a while and then you listen again and maybe still appreciate their virtues. Then you don't listen to them again for a while and decide, I might as well sell these things on. Tenore love fades


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 They seem to be opening up nicely with the extra playtime  I did swap out the stock tips for those that came with the FXT90s. They suit them well.

Some eye candy!


----------



## NuckinFutz

grayson73 said:


> Thanks for this!  I've found that, being a musician, timbre is VERY important to me, which is why Tenore is my favorite.  I'd like to upgrade, but the timbre has to be the same or better than Tenore.  I'll cross CKR9LTD off the list




I'm with you on the timbre. I did sell mine but I thought the timbre was excellent


----------



## Ap616

b9scrambler said:


> I've been sick all week which is affecting my hearing, but so far the CKR9LTDs I received from Ali sound and feel too good to be made from anything but legit parts.
> 
> I don't find the bass to be overpowering or overemphasized, I would give that honor to the mids if anything. The only aspect that I wish was different is the treble presentation. They lack the energy of the FXH30 which is really addictive and tons of fun.




I think you mean insanely bright bleeding treble if it's JVC and Carbon nanotubes...  All in good fun buddy! Different strokes for different folks. I cannot handle that much upper registers energy&presence and don't like cold sound sigs. Those FXH30s would have to be vastly different from the FXD80s for my tastes. FXD80s, just owww. Though I can agree from just guessing that the FXH30s probably have great tight & textured bass.



encoreac said:


> Regarding Duoza...I actually never really got into them. They sound okay, but in the end they never captivated me.
> 
> My hopes lie on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD now. If they fail I will go back to the KC06A.
> 
> Meanwhile I am using the Yamaha EPH100. They sound much better than the Duoza/Tenore to me, but they seem to suffer from random channel imbalance occasionally.



I don't like the Yamaha EPH-100. The bass is too much for me and that 4K scoop is also too much... I much prefer the Duoza and ALI-CK9LTD. YMMV, friend!


----------



## B9Scrambler

ap616 said:


> I think you mean insanely bright bleeding treble if it's JVC and Carbon nanotubes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The FXH30s and the FXD80s are laughably different in their treble presentation. I like my treble bright, but the FXD80 is way too much for me. Very low volume listening only. The FXH30 has great treble extension and detail, but is restrained enough avoid crossing the threshold into discomfort. The FXH30s also have a warmness to them that I found completely absent from the FRD60/80. They're a pretty big step forward for JVC's micro dynamic lineup imo. Maybe thanks to replacing the Carbon coating the Titanium? Either way, they are pretty damn epic for the money and worth checking out, especially if you are interested in the Titan 1 and want something a bit cheaper and less bassy.


----------



## Ap616

b9scrambler said:


> The FXH30s and the FXD80s are laughably different in their treble presentation. I like my treble bright, but the FXD80 is way too much for me. Very low volume listening only. The FXH30 has great treble extension and detail, but is restrained enough avoid crossing the threshold into discomfort. The FXH30s also have a warmness to them that I found completely absent from the FRD60/80. They're a pretty big step forward for JVC's micro dynamic lineup imo. Maybe thanks to replacing the Carbon coating the Titanium? Either way, they are pretty damn epic for the money and worth checking out, especially if you are interested in the Titan 1 and want something a bit cheaper and less bassy.




That's great to hear they're making steps in the right direction then! Couldn't remember if they went to titanium or something carbon(but not nanotubes for those). I avoided the Titan because of treble presence and isolation/leakage. 
And honestly I'm really happy with my Duoza and ALI-CKR9LTD. The mids are fantastic on the ALI-CKR9LTD; gives me chills in some songs. Also the soundstage depth, stereo imaging, & separation is the best I've heard in an iem I think. It nearly rivals my Sony MDR-MA900 in these aspects! However the Sony are much wider.


----------



## FlacFan

@B9Scrambler:
  
 JVC-HA-FXT90 vs JVC HA-FXH30
  
What is your take?
  
Cheers.
  
Ooops. Never mind, just found your review......


----------



## B9Scrambler

flacfan said:


> @B9Scrambler:
> 
> JVC-HA-FXT90 vs JVC HA-FXH30
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, no worries. I would have said FXH30 hands down anyways


----------



## r2muchstuff

The FXH30 shape includes a protrusion or wing.  How does this impact fit and comfort?
  
 I am guessing they can only be fitted with the cable down.
  
 r2


----------



## Tom22

new released (not officially released though) Brainwavz S3. 
  
 was quite hush hush on its release


----------



## Dsnuts

A little bit of an update on the Nuforce Titanium Iems.
  
 If you guys read the review on the new Nuforce NE800ms. It has an old school musical tuning on it a bit like the Cardas Iems.. I was hoping for something a bit more balanced sounding..
  
 I got these last night.
  


 These are what you guys need to pay attention to.. Titan 1 killers?   NE750.  This is a case of less is more. I will write something about them real soon but for now. Keep in eye out on these. Surprised? Ya just a bit.


----------



## nick n

I wonder if they killed too much "friendly distortion"  in the 800 with the brass = the housing material and shape here on these 750 might have a better effect.
 thanks for doing this dsnuts.


----------



## B9Scrambler

r2muchstuff said:


> The FXH30 shape includes a protrusion or wing.  How does this impact fit and comfort?
> 
> I am guessing they can only be fitted with the cable down.
> 
> r2




The fun actually isn't a hindrance for me at all. They actually work amazingly well cable up. That's how I wear them the majority of the time.


----------



## Dsnuts

nick n said:


> I wonder if they killed too much "friendly distortion"  in the 800 with the brass = the housing material and shape here on these 750 might have a better effect.
> thanks for doing this dsnuts.


 
  
 I can tell they both use the same drivers. The tuning is similar as well.  I think your right that brass and carbon fibers used on the NE800 was stated to give a distortion free sound. Actually pushes the sound a bit too forward for some reason a bit too much mids and lows. It sounds great for some genres and vocals but sounds a bit off on others, anything requiring treble emphasis.
  
 The NE750 uses aluminum for the housing. Not only is it lighter but they sound more balanced. I did a bit of comparo listening with my Titan 1 last night as lets just say guys who was looking for a more meatier version of the Titianium  sound will get that from these earphones. 
  
 For some reason the NE750 out of the box did not sound anywhere near as compressed as the NE800. Don't know if they have a qc variation in the drivers. They are too new for me to analyze the sound but.. I think I am more impressed with their NE750.
  
 So I am thinking if Final Audio was to tune their earphones using dynamics instead of BAs.. Something like these NE800- NE750 would be the result.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Ali CKR9LTD arrived today.
  
 Box, inside the box packing, housing, finish and cable have no apparent issues.
  
 I would take the box off the shelf and know I was leaving the store with the real thing 
  
 Test listen turned into a longer stay, only interrupted by wife.
  
 r2


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am listening to my newly acquired Dacport slim..
  


 FREAKISHLY Fantasmic sounding.  This is from first listen. The thing is the size of a stick of gum. Sounds like a full on stereo stack and not your garden variety one either. This has to be the best bang for dollar SQ I have ever heard. This immediately competes against any of the dacs I own.  Have to let it play for a while but.  Very Very impressed!


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> So I am listening to my newly acquired Dacport slim..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES! Finally some feedback on this from someone I know and trust. 

Mine is still in NJ so will probably be another week before it makes it over here.

Feel free to post some more impressions and comparison when you get some time with it


----------



## Dsnuts

Lets just say it is blowing my mind with both my MSR7 and SHP9500.. Yes you can get high end sound from a $100 dac and $50 headphones!!
  
 Your gonna love it Peter! Sounds absolutely superb!


----------



## peter123

Man, I was already hyped before. I'm going through the roof now 

This is gonna be a long wait.....


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the CEntrance HiFi M8 LX-don't know if it is any different, never able to get it to play well with my PC. Have a Geek Out 1000 and a Geek Out Special Edition, think they both sound better (though haven't touched the 1k since I got the SE, so I could be remembering this wrong). Don't know how the baby CEntrance compares to the big brother, but haven't been thrilled with the big brother since I got it
My $0.02


----------



## Dsnuts

Music sounds clean with full range dynamics, outstanding detail. Fantastic stage and depth. Black backgound no hiss of any type. This type of sound quality just don't happen on a $100 portable dac. It just don't. It will be worth the wait. Oh by the way I don't know if you got the message but Massdrop failed to throw in the usb cables so your gonna have to use one you probably have on hand. Not a big deal but kind of an oversight on their end.
  
  
 This is why I love this thread. We can chat about anything new and discovered. This dacport slim..Definitely an exciting discovery. Next time these go on sale on Massdrop. Snap em up. They will go fast once the initial reviews are out.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> I have the CEntrance HiFi M8 LX-don't know if it is any different, never able to get it to play well with my PC. Have a Geek Out 1000 and a Geek Out Special Edition, think they both sound better (though haven't touched the 1k since I got the SE, so I could be remembering this wrong). Don't know how the baby CEntrance compares to the big brother, but haven't been thrilled with the big brother since I got it
> My $0.02


 
  
 All I care about is... which one does the Zen sound best off of?  
  


dsnuts said:


> This is why I love this thread. We can chat about anything new and discovered. This dacport slim..Definitely an exciting discovery. Next time these go on sale on Massdrop. Snap em up. They will go fast once the initial reviews are out.


 
  
 On da radar now Ds! Thanks.


----------



## nick n

anyone tried these Panasonics?
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-RP-HJX20-K-In-Ear-Drops360-Headphones/dp/B00SMVLKNU
  
 Head-fi search engine turned up zilch, maybe it has been posted in here. I'll do a search within.
  
 here's a foreign review of sorts.
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=pl&u=http://www.technorady.pl/2015/04/bas-w-jakosci-premium-sluchawki-panasonic-rp-hjx20.html&prev=search
  

13.5mm Coaxial Dual Magnet Driver
Large Aluminum Housing
4 to 35,000 Hz Frequency Response
26Ω Impedance
  
 dual voice coils,
 dual magnets,
 special  bass chamber and all that good stuff.


----------



## doctorjazz

Zen sounds great with Pono, and with Geek Out Special Edition. Just got cables and adaptors to rub my Pono balanced with the acs Encore, but having a bit of difficulty removing the cake it came with. Further thoughts when I figure it out (the acs Encore is an end game custom, but was pia to get right, and I may still not be there with regards too the cables).


----------



## doctorjazz

On a non TOTL REDISCOVERY note...been using my old Philips S2 quite a bit. Want a strong fan of them initially, but finding they sound great through the Pono, and, particularly like them for biking. They're open, so I can still hear traffic (important for safety), and shaped aerodynamically, so wind noise on downhill, while still present, is less than on other headphones I've tried, and I can still hear the music even on a fast downhill (not as good as uphill, of course, but I really need the music on the hard upholds.


----------



## kamcok

I loved my fidelio S1 and I would still use it if I didn't lose it


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Music sounds clean with full range dynamics, outstanding detail. Fantastic stage and depth. Black backgound no hiss of any type. This type of sound quality just don't happen on a $100 portable dac. It just don't. It will be worth the wait. Oh by the way I don't know if you got the message but Massdrop failed to throw in the usb cables so your gonna have to use one you probably have on hand. Not a big deal but kind of an oversight on their end.
> 
> 
> This is why I love this thread. We can chat about anything new and discovered. This dacport slim..Definitely an exciting discovery. Next time these go on sale on Massdrop. Snap em up. They will go fast once the initial reviews are out.




Best case scenario it will rival the GeekOut and SHOZY Lance and adding a volume control. 

Worse case it'll replace the uDac2 at the office. 

And yes, this thread is indeed a goldmine of discoveries


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> So I am listening to my newly acquired Dacport slim..
> 
> 
> 
> FREAKISHLY Fantasmic sounding.  This is from first listen. The thing is the size of a stick of gum. Sounds like a full on stereo stack and not your garden variety one either. This has to be the best bang for dollar SQ I have ever heard. This immediately competes against any of the dacs I own.  Have to let it play for a while but.  Very Very impressed!


 
 This looks interesting! How would it sound compared to using my DX50?


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't had my DX50 for a while but I would say it competes with the sonics of my DX90 easily.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If this was baseball, I would be last in the batting order.
  
 This one was really fun and easy to write:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-dn-2000j/reviews/14105
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## mikaveli06

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782445/ath-ckr-9ltd
Just listed, i have opportunity to buy Rockets w/black cable, rockets are my favorite iems, but hated the unforgiving white cable. But gotta sell these 1st lol


----------



## docentore

I have pulled the plug and ordered ALI-CKR9LTD for 55USD from the 'photoshoped' deal. Will report on arrival, although won't have much to compare, apart from the stuff that I know and own (iem- DN1000, waitihing on the Bette 10mm hybrids, cans - ATH-ESW9).
 Did anyone ordered from the same shop and received them already or all previous orders were made in other shops?


----------



## Hisoundfi

docentore said:


> I have pulled the plug and ordered ALI-CKR9LTD for 55USD from the 'photoshoped' deal. Will report on arrival, although won't have much to compare, apart from the stuff that I know and own (iem- DN1000, waitihing on the Bette 10mm hybrids, cans - ATH-ESW9).
> Did anyone ordered from the same shop and received them already or all previous orders were made in other shops?


If any American buyers are looking for a pair of these on discount let me know via pm. They really are good sounding earphones, I just don't need two pairs of them.


----------



## FlacFan

hisoundfi said:


> If any American buyers are looking for a pair of these on discount let me know via pm. They really are good sounding earphones, I just don't need two pairs of them.


 

 PM sent.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Euphonik

docentore said:


> I have pulled the plug and ordered ALI-CKR9LTD for 55USD from the 'photoshoped' deal. Will report on arrival, although won't have much to compare, apart from the stuff that I know and own (iem- DN1000, waitihing on the Bette 10mm hybrids, cans - ATH-ESW9).
> Did anyone ordered from the same shop and received them already or all previous orders were made in other shops?


 
  
 I think that's fairly common on Aliexpress. My **** K3003 images were doctored like that as well; however upon arrival the "AKG" logo was still there- it could have been an old batch, idk.


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> If any American buyers are looking for a pair of these on discount let me know via pm. They really are good sounding earphones, I just don't need two pairs of them.


 






 Something tells me if they lived up to the hype, Hi Fi wouldn't be letting them go....
  
 I keep backups for phones worthy of backups,  Just sayin'
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

twinacstacks said:


> Something tells me if they lived up to the hype, Hi Fi wouldn't be letting them go....
> 
> I keep backups for phones worthy of backups,  Just sayin'
> 
> :rolleyes: :rolleyes: TWIN


Nope, I bought two of the same thing. Already sold


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Something tells me if they lived up to the hype, Hi Fi wouldn't be letting them go....
> 
> I keep backups for phones worthy of backups,  Just sayin'
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you have Bette backups?


----------



## twister6

slowpickr said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me if they lived up to the hype, Hi Fi wouldn't be letting them go....
> ...


 
  
 He is a "twin-stack", he gets everything in doubles


----------



## eaglearrow

twinacstacks said:


> Something tells me if they lived up to the hype, Hi Fi wouldn't be letting them go....
> 
> I keep backups for phones worthy of backups,  Just sayin'
> 
> ...


 
 Hisoundfi bought two, one from Ali and one from Ebay to compare.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Do you have Bette backups?


 





 No simply because even though I think they are fantastic earphones they would not be my Go To's simply because of their Brighter signature. I will save them for SERIOUS listening or maybe some studio work. Plus I have a hunch I have a better than average pair due to the erratic Chinese manufacturing processes.
  
 GO AHEAD, ask me about My Zircons or Mulas....
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> No simply because even though I think they are fantastic earphones they would not be my Go To's simply because of their Brighter signature. I will save them for SERIOUS listening or maybe some studio work. Plus I have a hunch I have a better than average pair due to the erratic Chinese manufacturing processes.
> 
> GO AHEAD, ask me about My Zircons or Mulas....
> 
> ...


 
 Actually I'm surprised that you don't have a backup set as much as you like them.  Anyway, do you have the Mulas now?  I'm holding off until more impressions come in.  Can't imagine them being better than the Zircons.  Still shocked at how good they are for the price.


----------



## Bina

My Ali ckr9ltd got to 120 hours of burn in, so it was time to test them. For past two weeks I was mostly using new q-jays and rha t20. I must say, I prefer sound signature of ckr9 over both of them. And I think ckr9 beats rha in technical aspects of sound.

Using old wide eartips from hifiman and fiio x1.


----------



## Selenium

bina said:


> My Ali ckr9ltd got to 120 hours of burn in, so it was time to test them. For past two weeks I was mostly using new q-jays and rha t20. I must say, I prefer sound signature of ckr9 over both of them. And I think ckr9 beats rha in technical aspects of sound.
> 
> Using old wide eartips from hifiman and fiio x1.


 
  
 Last time I compared my LTD to anything, it was the GR07. First thing that I noticed was the bass. It's textured waaaay better, with actual depth to it. The midrange is more forward but just as clear. A little warmer. More restrained treble.
  
 I have the regular CKR9 too and IMO the LTD has better, more realistic timbre. But at times has too much bass. Depends on the recording. Sometimes the bass/warmth leads to some of the best mids I've ever heard; up there with the EX1000. Other times I can find it slightly suffocating.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Actually I'm surprised that you don't have a backup set as much as you like them.  Anyway, do you have the Mulas now?  I'm holding off until more impressions come in.  Can't imagine them being better than the Zircons.  Still shocked at how good they are for the price.


 





 Pickr I have 2 sets of Mulas coming, one of each color. The first arrives.....
  
 2 DAY!!!!!
  
 Happy Dance, Happy Dance.
  
 I will post first impressions soonest.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

selenium said:


> Last time I compared my LTD to anything, it was the GR07. First thing that I noticed was the bass. It's textured waaaay better, with actual depth to it. The midrange is more forward but just as clear. A little warmer. More restrained treble.
> 
> I have the regular CKR9 too and IMO the LTD has better, more realistic timbre. But at times has too much bass. Depends on the recording. Sometimes the bass/warmth leads to some of the best mids I've ever heard; up there with the EX1000. Other times I can find it slightly suffocating.


 






 Selenium, I have yet to hear a PERFECT earphone. As much as I rave about the Bettes they bother me with their Brightness. I like a darker signature.
  
 I guess we just have to keep buying.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## eaglearrow

selenium said:


> Last time I compared my LTD to anything, it was the GR07. First thing that I noticed was the bass. It's textured waaaay better, with actual depth to it. The midrange is more forward but just as clear. A little warmer. More restrained treble.
> 
> I have the regular CKR9 too and IMO the LTD has better, more realistic timbre. But at times has too much bass. Depends on the recording. Sometimes the bass/warmth leads to some of the best mids I've ever heard; up there with the EX1000. Other times I can find it slightly suffocating.


 

 Like i said... Ive been comparing them to my Gr07BE's from day one and yes.. i'm mighty impressed. I like them both, but the Vocals on LTD's are just so sweet that i find myself reaching for my LTD's more than my GR07be's.


----------



## FlacFan

Couldn't help myself and ordered JVC HA-FXH30 just to see/hear how they compare to the JVC HA-FXT90 and I have to say at about 30% less $$ they are just as good if not even better than the FXT90.
  
 The small bore tips puzzle me - the fit is perfect though. The main reason, I like the Philips Fidelio S2 so much is the fact that they come with tips size M+. Those are slightly longer and wider than normal M size. The stock FXH30 are different and yet so far I have no issues. Really surprising.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

flacfan said:


> Couldn't help myself and ordered JVC HA-FXH30 just to see/hear how they compare to the JVC HA-FXT90 and I have to say at about 30% less $$ they are just as good if not even better than the FXT90.
> 
> The small bore tips puzzle me - the fit is perfect though. The main reason, I like the Philips Fidelio S2 so much is the fact that they come with tips size M+. Those are slightly longer and wider than normal M size. The stock FXH30 are different and yet so far I have no issues. Really surprising.....
> 
> Cheers.




Nice! Glad you're liking the FXH30s. Swap out the stock tips for something wide bore. Really opens them up. The stock tips are not a good fit for them oddly enough.


----------



## jant71

selenium said:


> Last time I compared my LTD to anything, it was the GR07. First thing that I noticed was the bass. It's textured waaaay better, with actual depth to it. The midrange is more forward but just as clear. A little warmer. More restrained treble.
> 
> I have the regular CKR9 too and IMO the LTD has better, more realistic timbre. But at times has too much bass. Depends on the recording. Sometimes the bass/warmth leads to some of the best mids I've ever heard; up there with the EX1000. Other times I can find it slightly suffocating.


 

 I agree, though particularly/mostly in the mids and treble to my ears. From memory, yes, but the bass seems pretty close as being realistic between the regular 9 and LTD. FXT200 is similar but less bass and quicker. Ughh, going to the Brainwavz S3 I have for review which has the Brainwavz house coloring and timbre which is quite artificial in comparison. Though the S3 is a solid phone with some balance, clarity, and detail but not gonna be very realistic or transparent since the notes esp. bass and treble have the S series house hue or tone to them.
  
 Still fighting it out between the JVC and LTDs. JVC is probably "better" technically over the LTD and can do some things the LTD can't as far as presentation due to how the drivers overlap but are different and the LTD are the same drivers that are enhancing each other but not bringing those little differences unique to the JVC set-up.
  
 I had the first gen GR07 and it was pretty dry esp. in the mids. Overall extension(loses in bass but wins in treble for the GR07) good air, good detail and texture but the LTD wins in depth and being more even in all 3 dimensions of the stage, texture, transparency/lack of dryness, positioning(esp. front to back again with the better depth) and they just adjust more accurately to the recordings than the Vsonic. But hopefully the LTD can beat the old Vsonic by the time they came out. Really don't beat them enough for the price difference


----------



## JamesBr

flacfan said:


> Couldn't help myself and ordered JVC HA-FXH30 just to see/hear how they compare to the JVC HA-FXT90 and I have to say at about 30% less $$ they are just as good if not even better than the FXT90.
> 
> The small bore tips puzzle me - the fit is perfect though. The main reason, I like the Philips Fidelio S2 so much is the fact that they come with tips size M+. Those are slightly longer and wider than normal M size. The stock FXH30 are different and yet so far I have no issues. Really surprising.....
> 
> Cheers.


 
 I have to agree with you on this one, the tips are a little different, in a good way!


----------



## Baycode

A new discovery: *LG V10 : New ESS Chipped Flagship Android Phone from LG*


----------



## lalala6

My Aliexpress CKR9LTDs came in today! I've been comparing it to the original LTDs for the past few hours... and sad to say, the Ali's are NOT carbon copies of the original. Besides the paint blemishes, I'm noticing a lower quality paint work and an overall less refined look on the Ali's.
  
 Here are the obvious cosmetic differences (original on the left, Aliexpress on the right):
  
 1. The AT logo is bolder on the Ali, and uses a less saturated yellow paint. The gold ring surrounding the logo is much more reflective on the original, and has a deeper gold hue.

  
 2. The 'CKR9LTD' lettering on the Ali seems more etched, and not as straight/linear as on the original. The dimple on the stem of the left earpiece is smaller on the Ali.

  
 3. The rim of the nozzle on the Ali is thicker, and the angle of the nozzle is slightly different.

  
 4. The gold ring on the jack is thicker on the Ali.


  
 Here are more comparison photos from different angles:



  
 Even the leather case they come with are totally different. 

  
 For the price, they made a pretty convincing fake. I certainly would have no way of knowing if I didn't have the original LTDs. The build quality of the Ali ain't bad either.
  
 As for the sound... I need more time for concrete impressions and comparison but what I can say now is... they do not sound the same. Out of the box, the Ali's sound quality is just not on par with the original's. Will post more on this soon, so stay tuned.
  
  
_Pardon my fingers and the poor camera quality..._


----------



## sodesuka

Thank you for your detailed comparison and pictures, your post should be strong enough as an evidence for anyone who has bought the LTD at AE from when it was still called CKR9LTD and wants to do a refund.


----------



## lalala6

sodesuka said:


> Thank you for your detailed comparison and pictures, your post should be strong enough as an evidence for anyone who has bought the LTD at AE from when it was still called CKR9LTD and wants to do a refund.


 
 You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this solves the mystery of 'rejected' CKR9LTDs for everyone.


----------



## Selenium

Thanks for taking one for the team. Mine matches your OG LTD exactly. Got it from ebay though, real early on. I wonder what percentage of these are fake?


----------



## goody

lalala6 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i doubt it will be horrible sounding though..


----------



## lalala6

goody said:


> i doubt it will be horrible sounding though..


 
 It isn't, just not as good as the real LTDs. For $50 it sounds fine.


----------



## lalala6

selenium said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team. Mine matches your OG LTD exactly. Got it from ebay though, real early on. I wonder what percentage of these are fake?


 
 No problems. 
  
 Wow, if the ebay ones are real that is awesome. Aliexpress ones are a case of 'too good to be true' I guess...


----------



## Hisoundfi

lalala6 said:


> No problems.
> 
> Wow, if the ebay ones are real that is awesome. Aliexpress ones are a case of 'too good to be true' I guess...


After looking at the eBay and Aliexpress, and then reading your post and comparison, I think the eBay ones might be authentic. After doing the side by side comparisons, I noticed almost all the same things as you.


----------



## Selenium

lalala6 said:


> No problems.
> 
> Wow, if the ebay ones are real that is awesome. Aliexpress ones are a case of 'too good to be true' I guess...


 
  
 Well, hisoundfi got his from ebay and is on the fence. So, I'm wonder if there are reals mixed in with fakes.


----------



## geoxile

Anyone know where I can get a pair of authentic Xiaomi Piston 3s? It seems amazon has nothing but fakes and ebay might too; the prices are unusually cheap


----------



## Hisoundfi

geoxile said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pair of authentic Xiaomi Piston 3s? It seems amazon has nothing but fakes and ebay might too; the prices are unusually cheap


Penonaudio 

Worth the extra money to get the great customer service and guaranteed authentic merchandise


----------



## geoxile

hisoundfi said:


> Penonaudio
> 
> Worth the extra money to get the great customer service and guaranteed authentic merchandise


 

 Thanks. They have a regular Pistol, the Piston 3, and a Piston "Design 2". Are they just 1, 2, 3? Why are the 2.0's the most expensive?


----------



## ozkan

lalala6 said:


> It isn't, just not as good as the real LTDs. For $50 it sounds fine.


 
  
 How long did you burn your ALI CKR9-LTD and did you hear any changes/improvements?
  
 It is strange that even though I bought mine from aliexpress, the ring on the jack is thin just like on the original one on the picture left.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder if there are different batches of CKR9 LTD.


----------



## DynamikeB

Same thing here.  Just got the AE ones, CKR9LTD.  They look like the originals on the picture.  And they sound way better than 50.00 iems... but that is imho and with about 1 hour of listening, for what it's worth.
 I have the regular CKR9 also, been using it for a few weeks, also coming from AE.  I will compare later, but both sound good.  IMHO.


----------



## ozkan

dynamikeb said:


> Same thing here.  Just got the AE ones, CKR9LTD.  They look like the originals on the picture.  And* they sound way better than 50.00 iems*... but that is imho and with about 1 hour of listening, for what it's worth.
> I have the regular CKR9 also, been using it for a few weeks, also coming from AE.  I will compare later, but both sound good.  IMHO.


 
  
 Exactly!


----------



## geoxile

dynamikeb said:


> Same thing here.  Just got the AE ones, CKR9LTD.  They look like the originals on the picture.  And they sound way better than 50.00 iems... but that is imho and with about 1 hour of listening, for what it's worth.
> I have the regular CKR9 also, been using it for a few weeks, also coming from AE.  I will compare later, but both sound good.  IMHO.


 
 Can you describe the sound briefly? I'm looking for something with a slight V-shape, or otherwise good for rock and folk rock


----------



## ozkan

geoxile said:


> Can you describe the sound briefly? I'm looking for something with a slight V-shape, or otherwise good for rock and folk rock


 
  
 They are not V-shape unfortunately but more of a "n" shape. It has a mid-forward sound signature.


----------



## Hisoundfi

geoxile said:


> Thanks. They have a regular Pistol, the Piston 3, and a Piston "Design 2". Are they just 1, 2, 3? Why are the 2.0's the most expensive?


Probably because they are the most popular and consumer friendly tuning. 

My favorite is the 3.0. Most balanced


----------



## geoxile

hisoundfi said:


> Probably because they are the most popular and consumer friendly tuning.
> 
> My favorite is the 3.0. Most balanced


 

 What do you mean by consumer friendly tuning?


----------



## Grayson73

So Ebay CKR9LTD is authentic, some ALI CKR9LTD are authentic, and some are fake?
  
 If your CKR9LTD looks like LALALA's original, can you post a link to where you bought from?


----------



## ozkan

grayson73 said:


> So Ebay CKR9LTD is authentic, some ALI CKR9LTD are authentic, and some are fake?
> 
> If your CKR9LTD looks like LALALA's original, can you post a link to where you bought from?


 
  
 Sure! I bought from this seller but unfortunately they are out of stock now. When I asked him how I can purchase another pair, he gave me below link which he said it is their another store. Worth checking!
  
 http://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Hotsale-LTD-Version-Dual-Phase-Push-Pull-Drivers-Dynamic-Premuim-Super-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music/830146_32473220597.html?storeId=830146
  
 I'd suggest choosing hongkong post as they are quite fast.


----------



## mikaveli06

lalala6 said:


> No problems.
> 
> Wow, if the ebay ones are real that is awesome. Aliexpress ones are a case of 'too good to be true' I guess...







hisoundfi said:


> After looking at the eBay and Aliexpress, and then reading your post and comparison, I think the eBay ones might be authentic. After doing the side by side comparisons, I noticed almost all the same things as you.


i agree, my ebay ones match the legit down to leather case and all


----------



## Hisoundfi

hisoundfi said:


> Probably because they are the most popular and consumer friendly tuning.
> 
> My favorite is the 3.0. Most balanced


Bass forward and V-signature


----------



## B9Scrambler

My CKR9LTDs look like a mix of the two. Housing looks as cleanly built as the original (seams are tighter than both of those pictured...their seam tolerance is nil....these are tight) Nozzle thickness looks like neither tbh. Thinner than the Ali's, thicker than the ATH.

Sound quality is outstanding as noted before. The only thing that I might question is a slight grainyness to the treble, but it's not major. Either way, I feel like these were an awesome deal. The case is cheap garbage though, haha.


----------



## geoxile

hisoundfi said:


> Bass forward and V-signature


 
 Ah, I see. I think I prefer a stronger highs. I think I might try the CKR9LTD from the aliexpress just to try something new. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Ne800m http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-ne800m/reviews/14138  
  
 Will do a NE750 soon


----------



## ringyring

grayson73 said:


> So Ebay CKR9LTD is authentic, some ALI CKR9LTD are authentic, and some are fake?
> 
> If your CKR9LTD looks like LALALA's original, can you post a link to where you bought from?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html

 Looks like it's no longer being sold though.


----------



## lalala6

ozkan said:


> How long did you burn your ALI CKR9-LTD and did you hear any changes/improvements?
> 
> It is strange that even though I bought mine from aliexpress, the ring on the jack is thin just like on the original one on the picture left.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I am still in the process of burning it in. But I can say with certainty that out of the box it sounds nothing like the original LTDs did when new.
  
 Probably different sellers on aliexpress selling different fakes. I doubt any of them are real.
  
 EDIT: Just found out that I bought it from the same seller as you. Weird...


----------



## Hisoundfi

I now have about 48 hours of burn on the CKR9LTE I got from eBay. 
They are really starting to shine, much more than right out of the box. 

Mid bass is forward but very fast and responsive, and has nice fast and extended sub bass to go along with it. Midrange is very transparent, natural and organic. Treble is not overly extended but what's there is nice and in balance with the rest of the spectrum. No harshly pronounced letter S or T. 

Is this a fair description of the real deal? 

The more I listen to them the more I'm thinking these are the real thing, no BS


----------



## Hisoundfi

I would almost say that these are just a bit mid range forward.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> I now have about 48 hours of burn on the CKR9LTE I got from eBay.
> They are really starting to shine, much more than right out of the box.
> 
> Mid bass is forward but very fast and responsive, and has nice fast and extended sub bass to go along with it. Midrange is very transparent, natural and organic. Treble is not overly extended but what's there is nice and in balance with the rest of the spectrum. No harshly pronounced letter S or T.
> ...


 

 I actually know the guy who sells the ones on eBay. he's a canuck believe it or not, partnering with someone in China. He told me its legit. I wasnt too convinced but there may be some truth to it after all


----------



## leobigfield

lalala6 said:


> Well, I am still in the process of burning it in. But I can say with certainty that out of the box it sounds nothing like the original LTDs did when new.
> 
> Probably different sellers on aliexpress selling different fakes. I doubt any of them are real.
> 
> EDIT: Just found out that I bought it from the same seller as you. Weird...


 
  
 I also bought from that seller, but mine didn't arrive yet. My thinking on this is that *maybe* the first buyers indeed received the real deals for the sake of the good feedback and whoever came "late to the party" received the fakes. And now to not receive negative feedback in his best account, he is directing people to buy them in a lesser know store owned by them as Ozkan pointed before. They even stopped completely to list all the ATH's from their page. This is pure speculation on my part so take my opinion with a grain of salt. Just maybe...


----------



## B9Scrambler

People....they sound excellent, fakes or not. You are still getting a well built and solid sounding product for the price. If it's that much of an issue, just dispute the crap out of your purchase and get your money back.


----------



## goody

hisoundfi said:


> I now have about 48 hours of burn on the CKR9LTE I got from eBay.
> They are really starting to shine, much more than right out of the box.
> 
> Mid bass is forward but very fast and responsive, and has nice fast and extended sub bass to go along with it. Midrange is very transparent, natural and organic. Treble is not overly extended but what's there is nice and in balance with the rest of the spectrum. No harshly pronounced letter S or T.
> ...


 
 Mine are on the way.....i always say trust your ears !!!   hisoundfi you have heard and reviewed some expensive stuff so you know good SQ ...I think they are a bargain for the price ...I recently bought the so called fake  JVC FXT90 it sounded fantastic so i checked all the reviews on them i got the same impressions of the sound , i am convinced the FXT90 are real ..


----------



## lalala6

30 hours in...
  
 The Alis are indeed are starting to open up and bear some similarities to the CKR9LTD sound. So much so that in fact I can see it coming from the same drivers. Strange though, that the original already sounded that way out of the box, no burn in needed. My guess is that Audio Technica pre-burn their CKR9LTDs at the factory, while the Alis use the same driver but ship without any burn in. Anyway, will continue to burn in and monitor its progress.
  
 In short - while the exterior is not, the sound may be the real deal guys!
  
 P.S.: You can probably take all the impressions about the Ali/Ebay versions so far as true. Won't be writing a sound comparison anymore if it ends up sounding just like the real thing. (I'm no good at describing sound anyway).


----------



## Selenium

I feel like this could be a subplot in The Departed. lol


----------



## lalala6

hisoundfi said:


> I now have about 48 hours of burn on the CKR9LTE I got from eBay.
> They are really starting to shine, much more than right out of the box.
> 
> Mid bass is forward but very fast and responsive, and has nice fast and extended sub bass to go along with it. Midrange is very transparent, natural and organic. Treble is not overly extended but what's there is nice and in balance with the rest of the spectrum. No harshly pronounced letter S or T.
> ...


 
 Yes, coming from my long experience with the original CKR9LTD, that's a fair description. The eBay version is probably the real thing. Congrats!


----------



## eaglearrow

lalala6 said:


> 30 hours in...
> 
> The Alis are indeed are starting to open up and bear some similarities to the CKR9LTD sound. So much so that in fact I can see it coming from the same drivers. Strange though, that the original already sounded that way out of the box, no burn in needed. My guess is that Audio Technica pre-burn their CKR9LTDs at the factory, while the Alis use the same driver but ship without any burn in. Anyway, will continue to burn in and monitor its progress.
> 
> ...


 
 haha.. nice to hear that


----------



## lalala6

leobigfield said:


> I also bought from that seller, but mine didn't arrive yet. My thinking on this is that *maybe* the first buyers indeed received the real deals for the sake of the good feedback and whoever came "late to the party" received the fakes. And now to not receive negative feedback in his best account, he is directing people to buy them in a lesser know store owned by them as Ozkan pointed before. They even stopped completely to list all the ATH's from their page. This is pure speculation on my part so take my opinion with a grain of salt. Just maybe...


 
 Yeah, I could definitely see that being the case. The main store for legit stuff, and sub store for non-legit/questionably legit stuff. Who knows...


----------



## ozkan

b9scrambler said:


> People....they sound excellent, fakes or not. You are still getting a well built and solid sounding product for the price. If it's that much of an issue, just dispute the crap out of your purchase and get your money back.


 
  
 Agreed. If you think you got fooled and bought a fake product just send them and get your money back. But I think they are so good to be sent back! I still doubt they are fake though!


----------



## Antihippy

So which ebay store sold the ckr9ltd and do they still sell them?


----------



## slowpickr

I ended up with the Ali version that doesn't match the original. Curious what the final verdict will be on the sound from lalala6 and others. Probably going to keep them because I do like how they sound and the build quality seems good.


----------



## leobigfield

lalala6 said:


> Yeah, I could definitely see that being the case. The main store for legit stuff, and sub store for non-legit/questionably legit stuff. Who knows...


 
  
 And when i said "fake" i actually think that they just ordered some "near identical" shells to put up some spare drivers.
  
 So sad mine didn't arrive yet


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

hisoundfi said:


> I now have about 48 hours of burn on the CKR9LTE I got from eBay.
> They are really starting to shine, much more than right out of the box.
> 
> Mid bass is forward but very fast and responsive, and has nice fast and extended sub bass to go along with it. Midrange is very transparent, natural and organic. Treble is not overly extended but what's there is nice and in balance with the rest of the spectrum. No harshly pronounced letter S or T.
> ...




Completely agree. I have mine from Ali and they sound incredible.


----------



## ozkan

lalala6 said:


> 30 hours in...
> 
> The Alis are indeed are starting to open up and bear some similarities to the CKR9LTD sound. So much so that in fact I can see it coming from the same drivers. Strange though, that the original already sounded that way out of the box, no burn in needed. My guess is that Audio Technica pre-burn their CKR9LTDs at the factory, while the Alis use the same driver but ship without any burn in. Anyway, will continue to burn in and monitor its progress.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is the bass similar between these two?


----------



## ozkan

Techne vs CKR9 LTD
  
  
 Techne has thinner lower midrange. Also grainy muddy and not as clear. CKR9 LTD wins hands down in both vocals and detail. Not even close in seperation, speed and detail. 
  
 Bass is better defined on CKR9 LTD also with more slam and speed. It hits hard and goes down to subbass region. CKR9 LTD is cleaner and faster. Winner: CKR9 LTD
  
 Treble has more presence and extension and bit more detailed on Techne. Winner: Techne


----------



## ozkan

lalala6 said:


> My Aliexpress CKR9LTDs came in today! I've been comparing it to the original LTDs for the past few hours... and sad to say, the Ali's are NOT carbon copies of the original. Besides the paint blemishes, I'm noticing a lower quality paint work and an overall less refined look on the Ali's.
> 
> Here are the obvious cosmetic differences (original on the left, Aliexpress on the right):
> 
> ...


 
  

  

  

  

  

  
  @lalala6 do you think mine looks like your original pair?


----------



## HraD2

Hm... Here is my 1st pair of ALI CKR9LTD. Case looks like original?

P.S.


----------



## lalala6

ozkan said:


> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, your AT logo looks thicker/bolder than the original. The jacks looks legit though. Did you check the nozzle to see if it has the same rim thickness as mine?


----------



## lalala6

hrad2 said:


> Hm... Here is my 1st pair of ALI CKR9LTD. Case looks like original?
> 
> P.S.



The case certainly looks original. The AT logo on yours looks thicker/bolder than the original though. If the thickness on both shells are different, that is a telltale sign of a counterfeit.

But sound is what really matters, so if you feel that the sound is excellent and matches the description given by others, its probably the real CKR9LTD sound!


----------



## r2muchstuff

twinacstacks said:


> On a side note, even though they are a little Bright for my personal Tastes, The BETTE 10mm Continue to destroy every earphone I run across. BUT I have three more new 'phones on the way. Sooner or later I'm gonna like something better.


 
 Twin,
  
 i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm in the house.  Unlike the Amazon photo the rear vent hole is offset to the side.
  
 What tips are you using on the Bette?
  
 r2


----------



## DynamikeB

I would say they are both slighly Vshape (CKR9 and LTD).  Quick without much burn in (15-20 hours maybe with CRK9 and 2-3 hours with LTD) I would say I prefer LTD.  But you understand it can change a lot.
 I listen to a lot of rock, and some folk rock, and they sound awesome with these.  I shuffle my whole ipod classic to test iems and Bruce Springsteen was ... wow.
  
 Correction:  I am not sure about v-shape, sorry for confusion.  They highs are nice smooth and well defined but not higher than the mids.  Dont' think so.  I would agree with hisoundfi on the signature.  He is better than me at it...


----------



## RedJohn456

guys, mods already posted in the chinese iem thread that any promotion/linking to counterfeit or similar products will lead to possible closure of threads. Just wanted to give a heads up. I wouldn't want to see this great thread closed.


----------



## lalala6

After 50 hours of burn in and spending much of the day listening to it, I think I have a pretty good handle of the Ali CKR9LTD sound. The SQ is now pretty much level with my originals, but there are some minor difference in frequency balance, possibly caused by the different housing.

The originals have a slightly weighter bass, and as a result sounds a little slower than Ali's bass. Both are equally punchy and of near equal quality. Mids of both have the same exact timbre, tone and transparency, but Ali's vocals are a little fuller and more forward. As such, vocals on the Ali have a tendency to become shoutier than on the original, and sometimes a little too close for comfort (the original also suffers from this but to a lesser extent). Treble, and other aspects such as soundstage, imaging and detail are about the same and indiscernible to my ears.

So it's basically down to your sound preference. I prefer one or the other depending on what music I'm listening to. The sound are definitely of the same breed though and 99% similar. For $50 or even $100 you get a truly exceptional sound quality that's simply unimaginable in its price range.

(This will be my last post about the Alis to avoid further discussion of counterfeits and risking thread closure. If you have any questions about the Alis or more specific comparisons feel free to PM me.)


----------



## goody

Excellent thanks lala


----------



## ozkan

Should we be better start a new thread for CKR9LTD regarding fake and original ones?


----------



## FlacFan

ozkan said:


> Should we be better start a new thread for CKR9LTD regarding fake and original ones?


 

 I think the horse is dead by now.
  
 I truly enjoy mine ...
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Tom22

though this is not necessarily a "new discovery" per say, but there hasn't been many "official reviews" on the VSONIC VSD5. Well i finally opened one it up myself! So post your reviews away my friends!
  
 Here is the 1st "official" review for the VSD5 Review page!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vsonic-vsd5-sony-ex-1000s-adopted-cousin/reviews/14151
  
 
  
  
 *edit*
  
 i also have my first impressions video for the Brainwavz S3, for those interested here:


----------



## RedJohn456

whatever happened to VSONIC anyway? Weren't supposed to come out with a $700 flagship? Its like they dropped off the radar. Awesome review btw Tom


----------



## Tom22

redjohn456 said:


> whatever happened to VSONIC anyway? Weren't supposed to come out with a $700 flagship? Its like they dropped off the radar. Awesome review btw Tom


 
 Thanks! i would like to know as well... whats going on VSONIC, you just released the i think the vsd2 and then dropped off the map! 
  
 i'm still waiting here for the VSD7, the supposed successor of the gr07! Take my money! haha (just kidding)


----------



## goody

Got my CKR9LTD after 3 hours burn in they sound fantastic...Just as i thought the guys here were right


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I'm not sure if I posted about the *Puro IEM500* in this thread or not already, but I just have to say (again) that it is a FANTASTIC IEM for the price.  Both in build and sound.  It is back down to only *$50 *on eBay right now.  Great discount for a great earphone!
  

  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/311362867142
  
  
 I did a few review of it a few months back, you can find that here:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/puro-sound-labs-iem500-earphones/reviews/13476
  
 --


----------



## duffy1234

can anyone tell me from who should i buy ath-ckr9ltd ? please link, i have found 2 sellers, one for 108 euros and one for 45 euros, but the 108 euros was 45 euros some time ago aswell, it shows out of stock but when i asked them on chat they said they have in stock


----------



## goody

duffy1234 said:


> can anyone tell me from who should i buy ath-ckr9ltd ? please link, i have found 2 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html this , its 108 euros now but it was 45 euros and i asked them and they said they have in stock or this http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Arriva-CKR9LTD-In-ear-Earbud-Sound-Isolating-Legendary-Performance-Headsets-With-Enhanced-Bass-Earphone/32476508201.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.1.ezsEm0&ws_ab_test=201556_3,201527_4_71_72_73_74_75,0_0
> thanks


 
 Mate could  you edit the links out...mods are not happy at the ckr9 discussions


----------



## eaglearrow

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm not sure if I posted about the *Puro IEM500* in this thread or not already, but I just have to say (again) that it is a FANTASTIC IEM for the price.  Both in build and sound.  It is back down to only *$50 *on eBay right now.  Great discount for a great earphone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 looks amazing. great review there  But i see they sell for $150+ in amazon. you think the $50 ones are legit? also could you compare them to GR07BE or say Titan 1 if possible?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

eaglearrow said:


> looks amazing. great review there  But i see they sell for $150+ in amazon. you think the $50 ones are legit? also could you compare them to GR07BE or say Titan 1 if possible?




They are 100% legit. That seller is a direct Representative of Puro.

Unfortunately, I have yet to try the GR07BE or Titan 1, hopefully I can get my hands on a pair to compare soon.


__


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> They are 100% legit. That seller is a direct Representative of Puro.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have yet to try the GR07BE or Titan 1, hopefully I can get my hands on a pair to compare soon.
> 
> ...




I'm also interested in these. Do you know of any place that sells them with shipping to Europe?


----------



## ozkan

Do they leak sound?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> I'm also interested in these. Do you know of any place that sells them with shipping to Europe?


 
  
 I'm researching this for you. I will contact you if I can find something.
  


ozkan said:


> Do they leak sound?


 
  
 Not much sound leak.  They isolate fairly well.  Though I can not currently test this as I gave my first pair to my brother-in-law because he LOVED them.  So I had to give them to him.

 I have my second pair coming soon though.
  
 ..


----------



## encoreAC

lalala6 said:


> My Aliexpress CKR9LTDs came in today! I've been comparing it to the original LTDs for the past few hours... and sad to say, the Ali's are NOT carbon copies of the original. Besides the paint blemishes, I'm noticing a lower quality paint work and an overall less refined look on the Ali's.
> 
> Here are the obvious cosmetic differences (original on the left, Aliexpress on the right):
> 
> ...


 
 Damn, this really sucks. Why would they fake the CKR line...., thanks for letting us know!


----------



## RedJohn456

encoreac said:


> Damn, this really sucks. Why would they fake the CKR line...., thanks for letting us know!


 

 Anything can be faked these days, if the price seems to good to be true, it most likely is!


----------



## Euphonik

ozkan said:


> Do they leak sound?


 
  
 IMO the Purosound IEM500 don't isolate too well, however it might be due to the tips- I'm using double flanges...it might be due to what appears to be a vent on the other side of the mesh on the end. Their sound sig is highly enjoyable. I bought mine from eBay; no idea why they're so expensive on Amazon. You need to be really careful with them as their finish is easily marred- maybe I'm just a clutz. However, at $50 I might just do the head-fi thing and give mine away to family/friends and buy another pair


----------



## FlacFan

encoreac said:


> Damn, this really sucks. Why would they fake the CKR line...., thanks for letting us know!


 
 No offense, but I am getting a bit tired of all this fake jazz and I am pretty sure the moderators won't tolerate this much longer.
  
 Also, there is a whatever chance that those are genuine rejects. In good old Europe manufacturers even have warehouse stores, sometimes under a different name, selling their rejects or products with defects at super low prices.
  
 So, let's call it a day on that topic and get back to discoveries and their performance, shall we?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## eaglearrow

euphonik said:


> IMO the Purosound IEM500 don't isolate too well, however it might be due to the tips- I'm using double flanges...it might be due to what appears to be a vent on the other side of the mesh on the end. Their sound sig is highly enjoyable. I bought mine from eBay; no idea why they're so expensive on Amazon. You need to be really careful with them as their finish is easily marred- maybe I'm just a clutz. However, at $50 I might just do the head-fi thing and give mine away to family/friends and buy another pair


 
 Can you share your impressions on them? How do they compare to your titans?


----------



## DynamikeB

Question:  Is the cable supposed to be exactly the same on CKR9 and CKR9 LTD?


----------



## Shawn71

dynamikeb said:


> Question:  Is the cable supposed to be exactly the same on *CKR9 and CKR9 LTD*?


 
 Yes....its the color (and freq response).


----------



## DynamikeB

The cable on my CKR9 is bigger...
  
 My need to add some pics.


----------



## ozkan

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm not sure if I posted about the *Puro IEM500* in this thread or not already, but I just have to say (again) that it is a FANTASTIC IEM for the price.  Both in build and sound.  It is back down to only *$50 *on eBay right now.  Great discount for a great earphone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm quite interested in this IEM and some comparisons would be great.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ozkan said:


> I'm quite interested in this IEM and some comparisons would be great.


 
 I can tell you that I enjoy the *Puro IEM500* more than: 
  
 - MEElectronics A161P 
 - Bette 8MM 1+1 Hybrid
 - Creative Aurvana In-Ear3 Plus
 - Blue Ever Blue 1001

 Its overall neutral, sound signature is fantastic.  Speed, control are great and it is never fatiguing.


----------



## ozkan

bloodypenguin said:


> I can tell you that I enjoy the *Puro IEM500* more than:
> 
> - MEElectronics A161P
> - Bette 8MM 1+1 Hybrid
> ...


 
  
 Enjoy more than Soundsoul S-018?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

ozkan said:


> Enjoy more than Soundsoul S-018?


 
  
 Ohhhh....  Yes, I do love my SoundSoul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  It is hard to compare the two though.  The S-018 is all about fun, the IEM500 is about accuracy and detail.  

 Guess it depends on what type of music I was in the mood for.


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm researching this for you. I will contact you if I can find something.
> ..



Thanks, I really appreciate the effort 




bloodypenguin said:


> Ohhhh....  Yes, I do love my SoundSoul   ...  It is hard to compare the two though.  The S-018 is all about fun, the IEM500 is about accuracy and detail.
> 
> 
> Guess it depends on what type of music I was in the mood for.




Lol, now you got me worried as I'm very unimpressed with the S-018. My biggest grip with them is that they're very two dimensional in their presentation. How does the IEM500 compare to them in that aspect?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you saw my post above, they are VERY different ha!  Don't fault me for liking the S-018 for what it is. (Plus I am not alone in enjoying them). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  


 The Puro IEM500 is a whole other animal.  Like I've mentioned it is quick, accurate and MUCH more detailed.  I really wish more people would try them, then they could hear what I am talking about. 
  
 Only other member that I know that has them said:

 "
Euphonik 8/10/15 at 11:52am
 Totally agree with everything in your review- these things sound fantastic. It's pretty amazing how the details come through while having such prominent mid and sub bass. Although I got mine for $50 I'd still pay $100 if I hadn't known they were once that cheap, lol. Glad to see I'm not the only one who got a pair! "


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> If you saw my post above, they are VERY different ha!  Don't fault me for liking the S-018 for what it is. (Plus I am not alone in enjoying them).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry I get you. I'm just kidding with you 

I'm seriously interested in them from your description, to bad they're so hard to get a hold of outside the US.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay, For $50 these really DO look like a no brainer:
  
  

 I Bit.
  
*HARD.*
  
 I will let you guys know in about a week.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> Okay, For $50 these really DO look like a no brainer:
> 
> I Bit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!  I can't wait to hear what you think of them! 
  
 ..


----------



## iLovePanda265

I doubt anyone actually has both to compare but **** 3k3 with silver cable or puro iem500?


----------



## SWLIU

Thanks to BloodyPenguin, I ordered PURO IEM500 from the ebaylink and received yesterday. Initial impressions are: accurate and detailed sound, deep reaching bass, very comfortable fit despite the shape. I enjoy it as much as my BETTE 10mm (less comfortable fit, tho) and Titan 1. Also like the big mic button...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

swliu said:


> Thanks to BloodyPenguin, I ordered PURO IEM500 from the ebaylink and received yesterday. Initial impressions are: accurate and detailed sound, deep reaching bass, very comfortable fit despite the shape. I enjoy it as much as my BETTE 10mm (less comfortable fit, tho) and Titan 1. Also like the big mic button...


 
@SWLIU I'm so glad to hear that you are enjoying them as I am.  I really wanted the Head-Fi world to know about this gem.  And at $50 I think it is a steal.
  
 ..


----------



## Hisoundfi

It looks like a knock off Zero Audio Duoza. Not saying that's a bad thing 

Does anyone have both that could compare the two?


----------



## TwinACStacks

hisoundfi said:


> It looks like a knock off Zero Audio Duoza. Not saying that's a bad thing
> 
> Does anyone have both that could compare the two?


 





 The build looks similar, there is a big open screen on the knurled back of the Puros and the Nozzle is angled. other than that they look alike. The Puro has Titanium drivers I have no Idea about the Duoza.  Sure Glad I didn't spend $120 for the Duoza now.
  
 Lets see if they can De-Throne the Bettes in my collection....
  
 The BIGGEST difference I can see is that they ARE NOT ASIAN MADE.  GOOD 'OL USA, La Jolla CA.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Bop

My pair of ALI-CKR9LTD just arrived and burning in.  It also came with 4 tips and a...stylus?  Same color scheme, shaped like an elongated bullet with a weird plastic knob attacked a string on the end.  I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding it's function but definitely wasn't expecting it.  Need to use the absolutely largest size tips to avoid ear discomfort (not liking the form factor on these :/) but the sound is more to my liking than the JVC FXT90's.


----------



## goody

bop said:


> My pair of ALI-CKR9LTD just arrived and burning in.  It also came with 4 tips and a...stylus?  Same color scheme, shaped like an elongated bullet with a weird plastic knob attacked a string on the end.  I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding it's function but definitely wasn't expecting it.  Need to use the absolutely largest size tips to avoid ear discomfort (not liking the form factor on these :/) but the sound is more to my liking than the JVC FXT90's.


 
 They need burn in big time and it is a drastic difference in sound...good bass and mids ..treble is not very extended though..Great soundstage as well..a bargain at its price


----------



## Euphonik

hisoundfi said:


> It looks like a knock off Zero Audio Duoza. Not saying that's a bad thing
> 
> Does anyone have both that could compare the two?


 
  
 Yeah- I do. Will give you a comparison in the next day or so.


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> Yeah- I do. Will give you a comparison in the next day or so.


 

 Cool, You think they are the same Manufacturer? I Emailed Puro and asked them. I'm waiting for a reply.
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I wish I had both infront of me to take some high quality close ups.
  
 The front housing of the IEM500 is smaller and angled.  They both seem to have the same back of the housing and cable though.
  
 Having trouble finding the driver specs for both though.


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Cool, You think they are the same Manufacturer? I Emailed Puro and asked them. I'm waiting for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I doubt it but anything is possible, lol.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Cool, You think they are the same Manufacturer? I Emailed Puro and asked them. I'm waiting for a reply.
> 
> TWIN




I bet if they are honest, the reply will be CHINA!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> I bet if they are honest, the reply will be CHINA!!!


 






 We have a WINNER!!!
  
 I just heard back from Tom G. at Puro Labs UK. He confirmed that the IEM500 is indeed manufactured in CHINA.
  
 WELL.... La Jolla is a nice place to have your company headquarters....
  
 Don't we make ANYTHING here anymore?
  
 I blame Walmart.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> We have a WINNER!!!
> 
> I just heard back from Tom G. at Puro Labs UK. He confirmed that the IEM500 is indeed manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No matter where they are manufactured as long as they sound good.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ozkan said:


> No matter where they are manufactured as long as they sound good.


 





 Absolutely. Lead and Radiation are no concern....
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> We have a WINNER!!!
> 
> I just heard back from Tom G. at Puro Labs UK. He confirmed that the IEM500 is indeed manufactured in CHINA.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think we make good smart bombs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Euphonik

bloodypenguin said:


>


 
  
 Here are some comparisons- they're actually quite similar. Both reach really low- Duoza has more impact and quantity of bass. Puro is a more neutral in this region but isn't lacking by any means. One of my favorite things about the Puros is their mid/sub bass- they're roughly equal in quantity but are tuned in such a way they do not obstruct the midrange at all. Vocals shine through like you'd expect from a mid-centric sound but with the large stage of a v-shaped one. Duoza's mids are more upfront as the stage is deeper than it is high but the amount of details delivered are comparable to the IEM500. One of the things I was hoping for the most when I got the Puro was that it had a taller stage- I was not disappointed. Not only is it taller but I think it might also be vented since compared to the Duoza it sounds more open and has slightly lower isolation. Timbre on both are very good. Also worth noting is build quality on the Duoza is much better- I was hoping the knurled body was metal but it is painted plastic...then again they're only $50. 
  
 I really enjoy these 'phones- both are great purchases. If you have to choose it boils down to is whether or not you prefer the larger stage and a more balanced, natural signature of the Puro or an intimate, slightly warmer presentation and more low frequency presence of the Duoza.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

euphonik said:


> Here are some comparisons- they're actually quite similar...


 
  
 Great review!  Cool to hear how the two stack up against each other.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ..


----------



## jant71

Some of the nice looking stuff from AT...


----------



## ozkan

Any opinion about Tascam TH-MX2? Can they replace Sony MDR V6/7506?


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> Here are some comparisons- they're actually quite similar. Both reach really low- Duoza has more impact and quantity of bass. Puro is a more neutral in this region but isn't lacking by any means. One of my favorite things about the Puros is their mid/sub bass- they're roughly equal in quantity but are tuned in such a way they do not obstruct the midrange at all. Vocals shine through like you'd expect from a mid-centric sound but with the large stage of a v-shaped one. Duoza's mids are more upfront as the stage is deeper than it is high but the amount of details delivered are comparable to the IEM500. One of the things I was hoping for the most when I got the Puro was that it had a taller stage- I was not disappointed. Not only is it taller but I think it might also be vented since compared to the Duoza it sounds more open and has slightly lower isolation. Timbre on both are very good. Also worth noting is build quality on the Duoza is much better- I was hoping the knurled body was metal but it is painted plastic...then again they're only $50.
> 
> I really enjoy these 'phones- both are great purchases. If you have to choose it boils down to is whether or not you prefer the larger stage and a more balanced, natural signature of the Puro or an intimate, slightly warmer presentation and more low frequency presence of the Duoza.


 





 Weird, Website says they are aluminum and Plastic. I would have bet that knurled piece was Alum.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Weird, Website says they are aluminum and Plastic. I would have bet that knurled piece was Alum.


 
  
 I thought exactly the same. I was a little bummed- was none too pleased with their marketing team. It's like they are leading you to believe that there is more metal than plastic when it is the opposite.
  
 Oh well, it still sounds good.


----------



## mochill

What are those audio technica iems


----------



## TwinACStacks

euphonik said:


> I thought exactly the same. I was a little bummed- was none too pleased with their marketing team. It's like they are leading you to believe that there is more metal than plastic when it is the opposite.
> 
> Oh well, it still sounds good.


 





 Not just LEADING, Euphonik.  If you go to their website www.purosound.com, It clearly states in the descriptions that the Knurled Back is made of ALUMINUM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## mochill

Looks like the cks series remade


----------



## mochill

Ath-cks1100 for me


----------



## Carlsan

Bringing back a  discussion from pages back. I've had my $50 CKR9 LTD bought from an AliExpress seller for about a week.
 They are the same as a my retail version that I bought late last year from an authorized dealer, and that I paid full price.
 They are exactly the same, looks, sound, everything. I think they must be factory seconds, as all they came in was the pouch and with some extra tips.
  
 Yes, sound was the same, tested and retested, with burn in done on both.
  
 I brought them in to work and got a second opinion, my buddy agreed that it was the same.
 Pouch did look slightly different however.
  
 I was one of the lucky ones I guess. The same seller has them up to $119.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys so i recently got a hold of 3 earphones that are to be released by Fischer Audio in Late October 2015. I wasn't able to get much information on these guys, but i opened a thread here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/783656/fischer-audios-october-2015-omega-release-ace-spark-twin#post_11980823
  
 here is a quick introductory video on the Omega Line up: Enjoy!


----------



## Euphonik

twinacstacks said:


> Not just LEADING, Euphonik.  If you go to their website www.purosound.com, It clearly states in the descriptions that the Knurled Back is made of ALUMINUM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah well, I digress- it just seemed like plastic- I examined my pair and the body is indeed metal (just not very thick)...my bad.


----------



## peter123

For those who might be interested here's my take on the Brainwavz S3:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14221


----------



## yangian

euphonik said:


> Here are some comparisons- they're actually quite similar. Both reach really low- Duoza has more impact and quantity of bass. Puro is a more neutral in this region but isn't lacking by any means. One of my favorite things about the Puros is their mid/sub bass- they're roughly equal in quantity but are tuned in such a way they do not obstruct the midrange at all. Vocals shine through like you'd expect from a mid-centric sound but with the large stage of a v-shaped one. Duoza's mids are more upfront as the stage is deeper than it is high but the amount of details delivered are comparable to the IEM500. One of the things I was hoping for the most when I got the Puro was that it had a taller stage- I was not disappointed. Not only is it taller but I think it might also be vented since compared to the Duoza it sounds more open and has slightly lower isolation. Timbre on both are very good. Also worth noting is build quality on the Duoza is much better- I was hoping the knurled body was metal but it is painted plastic...then again they're only $50.
> 
> I really enjoy these 'phones- both are great purchases. If you have to choose it boils down to is whether or not you prefer the larger stage and a more balanced, natural signature of the Puro or an intimate, slightly warmer presentation and more low frequency presence of the Duoza.


 

 Puro 500 is really a great phone! We need to appreciate and support new tech.! It's really amazing with such bass quantity, low does not touch mid!
 MOreover, this is the most comfortable IEM I ever had!


----------



## yangian

bloodypenguin said:


> I can tell you that I enjoy the *Puro IEM500* more than:
> 
> - MEElectronics A161P
> - Bette 8MM 1+1 Hybrid
> ...


 

 More than KEF M200, diffrent taste with IE80, on par enjoyment. Just less than IE800. This is the fist bright sound phone that does not make me feel fatigue! And it's the most confortable IEM I ever had!


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Puro 500 is really a great phone! We need to appreciate and support new tech.! It's really amazing with such bass quantity, low does not touch mid!
> MOreover, this is the most comfortable IEM I ever had!




Where did you get it?


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Where did you get it?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6




Thanks! Are you in the US?


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Are you in the US?


 

 Yeah. I'm not sure if you could get it with freeshipping to Europe. This is the extrodinary cheap site. Otherwise, It's all close to retail price: $200!


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Yeah. I'm not sure if you could get it with freeshipping to Europe. This is the extrodinary cheap site. Otherwise, It's all close to retail price: $200!




Ah, I understand. I wouldn't expect free shipping. I'll ask them if they'll be willing to ship it to me if I pay for shipping


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Ah, I understand. I wouldn't expect free shipping. I'll ask them if they'll be willing to ship it to me if I pay for shipping


 

 Good luck!


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Good luck!




Thanks!


----------



## gibosi

RE: Puro 500
  
 Does anyone know what the impedance of this phone is? Can't find it on their website....


----------



## yangian

gibosi said:


> RE: Puro 500
> 
> Does anyone know what the impedance of this phone is? Can't find it on their website....


 

 Don't know, but it's hard to drive.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Ah, I understand. I wouldn't expect free shipping. I'll ask them if they'll be willing to ship it to me if I pay for shipping


 
  
 Hey Peter why don't you buy using Borderlinx as a forwarder?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Hey Peter why don't you buy using Borderlinx as a forwarder?




Never heard of it before, looks like s good solution. Thanks!


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> Never heard of it before, looks like s good solution. Thanks!


 
  
 No problem mate. I've bought 4 pairs of Soundsoul S-018 a few months ago and Borderlinx shipped them to my country via DHL. I only paid $12 for 4 pairs.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> No problem mate. I've bought 4 pairs of Soundsoul S-018 a few months ago and Borderlinx shipped them to my country via DHL. I only paid $12 for 4 pairs.




Sounds good. I'll set up an account as soon as I'm back from Germany


----------



## TwinACStacks

gibosi said:


> RE: Puro 500
> 
> Does anyone know what the impedance of this phone is? Can't find it on their website....


 






 No. I've been looking as well.  I got mine Yesterday, they are quite impressive OOTB. WHAT I noticed is that they ARE rather hard to drive. So I'm guessing they are at least 32 Ohm. I suggest that if you are contemplating these you have a portable amp or a high output Player.
  
 I have them Burning in now but from what I've heard these are going to give the Bettes more than a run for their money from an Audiophile performance perspective. Very Clear and Balanced.
  
 I have great hopes for these as they are quite comfortable for me personally and they look cool as hell.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

Ordered these yesterday, from Amazon US, normally $80, but selling for $20.
*Forte Clarity: Bass - Hi-Resolution Sapele Wood In-Ear Headphones*
  
 Not many reviews on them, but what there are are positive.
  
 There is also a non-Bass version, *Forte Clarity: Soprano - Hi-Resolution Sapele Wood In-Ear Headphones*, also $20.


----------



## gibosi

twinacstacks said:


> No. I've been looking as well.  I got mine Yesterday, they are quite impressive OOTB. WHAT I noticed is that they ARE rather hard to drive. So I'm guessing they are at least 32 Ohm. I suggest that if you are contemplating these you have a portable amp or a high output Player.


 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 Since I have a tube amp, it would be great if the impedance is higher than 32 ohms. The higher the impedance, the better.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> No. I've been looking as well.  I got mine Yesterday, they are quite impressive OOTB. WHAT I noticed is that they ARE rather hard to drive. So I'm guessing they are at least 32 Ohm. I suggest that if you are contemplating these you have a portable amp or a high output Player.
> 
> I have them Burning in now but from what I've heard these are going to give the Bettes more than a run for their money from an Audiophile performance perspective. Very Clear and Balanced.
> 
> ...


 

 Great! Thank you, Twin, to bring my attention to this great phone!
 It's hard to drive. For M200, the labeled impedience is 12ohm and sensitivity is 94db. It's about the same hard to drive as Puro! The same notorious for Havi. So I think doube DDs are hard to drive than a single DD.


----------



## ozkan

yangian said:


> Great! Thank you, Twin, to bring my attention to this great phone!
> It's hard to drive. For M200, the labeled impedience is 12ohm and sensitivity is 94db. It's about the same hard to drive as Puro! The same notorious for Havi. So I think doube DDs are hard to drive than a single DD.


 
  
 No, IM50/70 and CKR9/10 are all double DD but they are easy to drive.


----------



## jant71

We have the latest Acoustune coming soon, Rezonate and Rezonate balanced model...
  
  
Headphone Resonate HS1003 Dynamic Hi-Res Earbuds (Rezonate HS1003 dynamic HiRes earphones)




  Most to influence of certain diaphragm material adopted our proprietary high-resolution diaphragm Myrinx (Mirinkusu) in sound quality. Conventional dynamic type are well told as a feature of "Applying to the delicacy", "tend muffled sound" to wipe out, etc. shortcomings, and, "breadth of the regeneration zone" original dynamic further "sound field feeling" It has extended. Aging is a feature of Mirinkusu diaphragm also of almost no need, you can immediately enjoy the best sound quality by opening the package.
 High resolution and sound pressure over the play the entire frequency range, which is a feature of Mirinkusu diaphragm, integrated quality management, including the chamber shape and tuning techniques to optimize the spread of the sound field in the lateral direction, adopting the reverb driver technology.
 4 core Nunomaki cable, L Kata-kin plating Φ3.5 plug, SpinFit earpiece shipped. The lighter and high strength with 100% aluminum CNC cutting housing.
 Gun Metal Grey color



    Resonate HS1005 Dynamic Hi-Res Earbuds
 for AK Balanced Output (Rezonate HS1005 dynamic hi-res earphones · AK balance output) Rezonate Mirinkusu diaphragm and reverb driver technology has been adopted in the HS1003 intact the AK balance output corresponding to (Φ2.5,4 pole plug) equipment. In combination with the devices, further improvement in resolution and realism, extrusion feeling increases over the midrange to low range. Sure hanging dedicated cable out.
  4 core Nunomaki cable, L Kata-kin plated 4-pole plug Φ2.5, SpinFit earpiece shipped. The lighter and high strength with 100% aluminum CNC cutting housing.
 Shading Silver color
 * Φ2.5 (4-pole) from the plug Φ3.5 (3-pole) conversion adapter to plug it is not included.
  
  
  
  
 Still want to try the Acoustune earphones but they are a bit harder to come by than other stuff. Price is 21,800Yen or ~US$180.
  
  
 A new Elecom headphone...

 specs

Sound system: closed-type mounting system: overhead type driver unit: Dynamic φ43mm
 Impedance: 16Ω
 Sound pressure sensitivity: 100dB / 1mW
 The maximum allowable input: 100mW
 Play frequency band: 20Hz ~ 40kHz
 Plug shape: φ3.5mm 3-pole mini plug Cord Length: about 1.2m and (one out)
 Size ※: width 180 × depth 80 × height 190mm (when used), width 180 × depth 50 × height 120mm (when folded)
 Mass ※: about 180g(does not include cord)


----------



## yangian

ozkan said:


> No, IM50/70 and CKR9/10 are all double DD but they are easy to drive.


 

 Ok. Thanks. So there are other reasons.


----------



## rickdohc

I recieved my pair of AICKR9LTD and my kc06a Ostrys replacments, both with 48 hours of burn in, all i got say is:

Ostrys Kc06a beats the AI CKR9LTD easy, bass mids highs details is much better on the Ostrys.


----------



## slowpickr

rickdohc said:


> I recieved my pair of AICKR9LTD and my kc06a Ostrys replacments, both with 48 hours of burn in, all i got say is:
> 
> Ostrys Kc06a beats the AI CKR9LTD easy, bass mids highs details is much better on the Ostrys.




The KC06As are good no doubt about it. If Ostry ever decides to actually release something better I'll be all over it.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys gotta say i'm quite enjoying the Omega  Twins out of the 3 new releases from the Fischer....
  
 its vaguely resembles the im70s from audio technica....  
  
 nice, warm and punchy, and still smooth but not muffled by any means
  
 the fit is much much easier and forgettable compared to the hulk like housing that is the im70s
  
 flatter and more low profile design.  and there seems to be a filter or a divider in the nozzle separating the two drivers until they reach your ears....
  
 interesting.....


----------



## mochill

New cks series especially the 1100 is using dual push-pull phase diamond like carbon driver ,and new ws1100 looks goods too


----------



## Tom22

jant71 said:


> Still want to try the Acoustune earphones but they are a bit harder to come by than other stuff. Price is 21,800Yen or ~US$180.
> 
> 
> A new Elecom headphone...
> ...


 
  
  
 looks a lot like the sony mdr 10r except it looks like it can fold
  
 quite like the gold and black colour scheme.... but this is off topic but (i'm still iffy about that colour combo its still since Drake make this out my toronto raptors... UGHHH
  
  

  
  
 when before it was this before


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hello everyone! Review of the RHA S500i is up 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14224


----------



## nick n

jant71 said:


> A new Elecom headphone...


 
  Thanks for the update.Is there a model number I could not find them.


----------



## jant71

OH1000...https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201510/ehpx-oh/index.html&usg=ALkJrhhVjmuex6vLwfWeA33XBC1gsZGQYw


----------



## docentore

I've received i.valux 10mm hybrids today, so far so good. Not DN1000 level good, but not bad for the money. I had to replace DN1000 because of the stiff cable issue which cause the cable to break and rendering the iem's useless.
  
 Any burn-in recomended for Bette's/i.valux?


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> I've received i.valux 10mm hybrids today, so far so good. Not DN1000 level good, but not bad for the money. I had to replace DN1000 because of the stiff cable issue which cause the cable to break and rendering the iem's useless.
> 
> Any burn-in recomended for Bette's/i.valux?


 






 The more the better. They will transform to +DN2000 level. They lose any trace of siblance and the Bass fills in and gets fast. I now have +240 hours on mine and they are Surgically precise. STILL a little bright for my personal tastes, but a VERY good Phone. Right now they are the best in my collection, SQ wise, edging out the Trinity Delta and Dunu Titan.
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> The more the better. They will transform to +DN2000 level. They lose any trace of siblance and the Bass fills in and gets fast. I now have +240 hours on mine and they are Surgically precise. STILL a little bright for my personal tastes, but a VERY good Phone. Right now they are the best in my collection, SQ wise, edging out the Trinity Delta and Dunu Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, this is excellent news. And those were exactly 2 things that I dislike a bit - sibilance and just tiny bit bloated and slow bass, but just tiny-tiny bit 
  
 DHL were supposte to deliver $50 ali-ckr9ltd today to my office, but I was hit with cusoms and vat charge (€30 for 2 pairs), but I have forgot my wallet and need to wait till tomorrow. Need to build some burn-in station


----------



## ozkan

docentore said:


> I've received i.valux 10mm hybrids today, so far so good. Not DN1000 level good, but not bad for the money. I had to replace DN1000 because of the stiff cable issue which cause the cable to break and rendering the iem's useless.
> 
> Any burn-in recomended for Bette's/i.valux?


 
  
 At least 50 hours is recommended.


----------



## docentore

ozkan said:


> At least 50 hours is recommended.


 
 Thank you both for replies. 

 I think believing is hearing - after 5 hours of burning in the drawer I can hear clear difference    They DO start to shine!


----------



## TwinACStacks

BTW: a +DN2000 level is based upon my audio memory of the pair I used to own and may NOT be entirely reliable.
  
 (You need disclaimers for statements around here).
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> BTW: a +DN2000 level is based upon my audio memory of the pair I used to own and may NOT be entirely reliable.
> 
> (You need disclaimers for statements around here).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely understandable. I managed to 'fix' DN1000 with a bit of epoxy putty, waiting for it to set down. DN1000 have more than 200 hours, I'll compare them A2B with i.valux oncce I will pass the 50 hours mark on those. So happy with the purchase


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> Absolutely understandable. I managed to 'fix' DN1000 with a bit of epoxy putty, waiting for it to set down. DN1000 have more than 200 hours, I'll compare them A2B with i.valux oncce I will pass the 50 hours mark on those. So happy with the purchase


 





 Believe it or not My Bass started to fill in more after 200 Hours of Burn in. Some view burn in as witchcraft, I don't. Even the Bettes manufacturer recommends it. They just don't state HOW long....
  
 I have the original NON-i.valux bettes in Red-rose color.  I have no idea if there is a difference. For $43 dollars they are OUTSTANDING.
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> Believe it or not My Bass started to fill in more after 200 Hours of Burn in. Some view burn in as witchcraft, I don't. Even the Bettes manufacturer recommends it. They just don't state HOW long....
> 
> I have the original NON-i.valux bettes in Red-rose color.  I have no idea if there is a difference. For $43 dollars they are OUTSTANDING.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The title on Ali-X says Bette/i.valux. Based on your description before burn-in and my own experience OOB I would say they are same phones, probably OEMed for 2 different brands.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-i-Valux-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS/32424298027.html
  
 Either way they are one of the best buy's this year, if not the best.


----------



## B9Scrambler

docentore said:


> The title on Ali-X says Bette/i.valux. Based on your description before burn-in and my own experience OOB I would say they are same phones, probably OEMed for 2 different brands.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bette-i-Valux-Hybrid-10mm-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-BA-Dual-Driver-HiFi-In-Ear-Monitor-IEMS/32424298027.html
> 
> Either way they are one of the best buy's this year, if not the best.




Second best  FXH30 is the best. Haha.


----------



## Tom22

b9scrambler said:


> Hello everyone! Review of the RHA S500i is up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14224


 
 nice review! i love how tiny the s500s are ! 
  
 despite being a microdriver, it looks like even small "earred" folk will fit well
  
  
 the brighter nature i think will help complement the line up they have.
  
 being a bit of a treble head myself, that sounds intriguing


----------



## Tom22

b9scrambler said:


> Second best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 how do the rha 500s compare to your fxh30
  
 i've been debating about getting them


----------



## slowpickr

Someone needs to send Scrambler a $500 set of IEMs so he'll stop pimpin' the FXH30 lol.  All these Titan killer comments are really making me want them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

tom22 said:


> nice review! i love how tiny the s500s are !
> 
> despite being a microdriver, it looks like even small "earred" folk will fit well
> 
> ...




Thanks man! The only fitment issue I could see would come from nozzle size. It's not that small....pretty average actually. Really small tips would probably alleviate that issue though.



tom22 said:


> how do the rha 500s compare to your fxh30
> 
> i've been debating about getting them




The FXH30 is the more impressive sounding earphone (I still think it outperforms the Titan 1), but the S500i is better built, more feature rich, and actually provides buyers with some accessories, lol. That said, the FXH30 is still a well built earphone, just not up to the level of the RHA.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> Someone needs to send Scrambler a $500 set of IEMs so he'll stop pimpin' the FXH30 lol.  All these Titan killer comments are really making me want them.




Then you'll love the comment I left while you were writing this. And yes, please, someone send me some $500 dollar iems.  I would love to try something truly top tier.


----------



## ozkan

b9scrambler said:


> Thanks man! The only fitment issue I could see would come from nozzle size. It's not that small....pretty average actually. Really small tips would probably alleviate that issue though.
> The FXH30 is the more impressive sounding earphone (I still think it outperforms the Titan 1), but the S500i is better built, more feature rich, and actually provides buyers with some accessories, lol. That said, the FXH30 is still a well built earphone, just not up to the level of the RHA.


 
  
 Can you compare FXH30 to your CKR9-LTD? Which one do you like best and why? But please be honest lol


----------



## slowpickr

ozkan said:


> Can you compare FXH30 to your CKR9-LTD? Which one do you like best and why? But please be honest lol


 
 There is a comparison in Scrambler's monumental, ground breaking, stellar and epic FXH30 review.  I'll let him comment on the rest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Edit - here is the link:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/jvc-canal-type-earphone-ha-fxh30/reviews/13809


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> There is a comparison in Scrambler's monumental, ground breaking, stellar and epic FXH30 review.  I'll let him comment on the rest.
> 
> Edit - here is the link:  http://www.head-fi.org/products/jvc-canal-type-earphone-ha-fxh30/reviews/13809




Hahaha...thanks for adding the link. I like the FXH30 more, but they both have their strengths. Edit: I also sense a hint of sarcasm in your post. Just a wee hint.

Lifted Andreas Where have you been man!? Need some backup here.


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> Second best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Even when we have 20 people confirming the Bettes are the best bang for the buck out there, B9 is still going to be going on about those JVCs.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Even when we have 20 people confirming the Bettes are the best bang for the buck out there, B9 is still going to be going on about those JVCs.....
> 
> 
> TWIN




I think he should change his name to FXH30Scrambler . On a separate note, the "treble" statements have deterred me from getting both the Bettes and the FXH30s.


----------



## mochill

b9scrambler said:


> slowpickr said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to send Scrambler a $500 set of IEMs so he'll stop pimpin' the FXH30 lol.  All these Titan killer comments are really making me want them.
> ...




I would've If I still had my asg1plus


----------



## mochill

Definitely you should invest in the VE duke


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Even when we have 20 people confirming the Bettes are the best bang for the buck out there, B9 is still going to be going on about those JVCs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They're a hard earphone to get people interested in. They're not quite as a easy to get a hold of since you have to import from Japan. The FXD series (and JVC's older single driver micro dd earphones) had quite the reputation for being uber bright, which is a hard reputation to break. You're pitting a single micro DD vs. a 10mm dd/ba hybrid. Since they cost about the same, which sounds more enticing? The hybrid with cool tech that you normally find on much more expensive earphones, or a single tiny dd...
  
 Luckily the FXH30 are a pretty big departure from the FRD60 and FRD80 concerning overall sound quality. There's also only five people on Head-fi who have them, or that have confirmed they have them; hqssui, Lifted Andreas, ajaxender, gimster, and myself. There's also only one English review that I know of....mine. With the exception of Lifted all four of us quite enjoy them, at least that's what I've gathered from the comments they've posted. Still waiting to see how Lifted feels about them and am looking forward to his comparo with the Zero Audio Tenore (?).
  
 I would like to try a hybrid at some point, but if I do I want to try something a little more high end; one of the new Dunus soon to be released, Fidue A83, etc. With the Titan 1 and FXH30 in my possession, I just don't seen the need for a third earphone with a similar signature and level of sound quality. If I didn't have either of these I would probably be all over the Bettes.
  


slowpickr said:


> I think he should change his name to FXH30Scrambler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 haha....I'll stick with B9, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus, I don't push them hard....just a mention or recommendation here and there. I think I'm significantly more subtle about it than some of our more enthusiastic members.
  
 They're bright, but not piercing like the JVC's older stuff. If you get the opportunity to try them out you might be surprised. As verified by Joker and some other trustworthy reviewers, JVC's new stuff seems more refined and much smoother than their old earphones. Similar signatures as before, just a more matured sound. The FXH30 are not for everyone, but at minimum are worth a listen.
  


mochill said:


> *I would've If I still had my asg1plus *


 


> Definitely you should invest in the VE duke


 
 That's because you're a stand up guy, and cheers to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really want the Duke, and all of VEs buds for that matter. If the US/Canadian VE tour is still on I'll get to try the Dukes eventually and am really looking forward to it.
  
 2014/2015 were my intro years to the hobby. Now that I have an idea of my preferred signature I can stop messing around with the budget phones and step up to some more impressive gear. My fav earphones so far have been the FXH30, Titan 1, AS800AP, W1M, and ED10/ANV/Micro Ring. I can listen to any of these whenever and always enjoy the experience.
  
 I tried my hand at writing honest reviews, and those who have picked up an earphone based on a review I've written always seem to enjoy them. That's makes me very happy since I get nothing out of this except the joy of helping someone find an earphone they enjoy. Heck, one particular manufacturer hasn't written back to me since I reviewed a couple of their products, even though my overall opinion was positive. Guess I rubbed them the wrong way. Sorry... That bomb dropped I think its a good indication that I'm at least honest in my reviews and comments.
  
 If you guys are tired of mention of the FXH30, I'll back off...just let me know.


----------



## FlacFan

b9scrambler said:


> ...or that have confirmed they have them; hqssui, Lifted Andreas, ajaxender, gimster, and myself.
> 
> If you guys are tired of mention of the FXH30, I'll back off...just let me know.


 
 Ahem....I have them as well....and CKR9LTD...and Fidelio S2....and...Bette 8mm
  
 If I hadn't had a fitting issue with the ATH, they would be my favourites. Instead the Fidelio are my number one IEM, CKR9LTD second, FXH30 third. The FXH30 fit just as perfect as the Fidelio but SQ is not where the other two are.
  
 YEMV as always...
  
 Cheers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

flacfan said:


> Ahem....I have them as well....and CKR9LTD...and Fidelio S2....and...Bette 8mm
> 
> If I hadn't had a fitting issue with the ATH, they would be my favourites. Instead the Fidelio are my number one IEM, CKR9LTD second, FXH30 third. The FXH30 fit just as perfect as the Fidelio but SQ is not where the other two are.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah! Sorry mate, I only looked at the FXH30 thread to check who had it. Forgot about our earlier conversation in this thread. We can add a sixth to the list! Are you still running your FXH30 with the stock tips? I felt they constricted the sound a bit so I run mine with wide bore tips from the Huawei Honour iem. Really lets 'em stretch their legs. If you have some long shafted wide bores that could fit and haven't tried them yet, but sure to give them a go.
  
 If the CKR9LTDs are the same pair that I have, I can definitely see why you would like them more. They're pretty bad@$$. Haven't tried the Phillips yet unfortunately


----------



## FlacFan

b9scrambler said:


> Oh yeah! Sorry mate, I only looked at the FXH30 thread to check who had it. Forgot about our earlier conversation in this thread. We can add a sixth to the list! Are you still running your FXH30 with the stock tips? I felt they constricted the sound a bit so I run mine with wide bore tips from the Huawei Honour iem. Really lets 'em stretch their legs. If you have some long shafted wide bores that could fit and haven't tried them yet, but sure to give them a go.
> 
> If the CKR9LTDs are the same pair that I have, I can definitely see why you would like them more. They're pretty bad@$$. Haven't tried the Phillips yet unfortunately


 
 No problem. We talked about the "oddness" of the original tips. They fit 100% my ears - sure enough I would like to try a wider bore but have nothing that would fit those nozzles. same goes for the CKR9LTD's - if I could find some tips which would not create so much pressure in my ear canal, I would love them even more. The Philips on the other hand are almost ear buds. The length of the nozzle is about half of the ATH. I really just pop them in and forget about them.
  
 Is there a way to get those Huawei Honour tips somewhere?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## AudioAw2015

I ordered a pair of FXH 30 


b9scrambler said:


> Oh yeah! Sorry mate, I only looked at the FXH30 thread to check who had it. Forgot about our earlier conversation in this thread. We can add a sixth to the list!


 
  
 You can add me to the list, just ordered them couple days ago and should arrive shortly. I also have the FXH20, can do a comparison with the Tenore if anyone's interested.


----------



## dweaver

yangian said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Puro-Sound-Labs-IEM500-Studio-Grade-In-Ear-Monitors-with-Dual-Dynamic-Drivers-/311362867142?hash=item487eac4fc6


 
 Anyone want to help a poor Canadian out? Great price but they won't ship to Canada.​


----------



## ozkan

dweaver said:


> Anyone want to help a poor Canadian out? Great price but they won't ship to Canada.​




There is always Borderlinx for that. 

All you have to do is open an account on Borderlinx and choose your virtual either American or England address that you want the seller to send your item then tell Borderlinx what you want to buy and send the link. They will calculate the shipping cost and let you know and ship to your local address via DHL. I have bought 4 pairs of soundsoul s-018 and only paid $12 for DHL shipping. It reached my doorstep in only 3 days.


----------



## ozkan

CKR9LTD is awesome with JVC spiral dots. Definitely the best deal of the year. :etysmile:


----------



## yangian

dweaver said:


> Anyone want to help a poor Canadian out? Great price but they won't ship to Canada.​


 

 Do you want me buy one to ship to you?


----------



## dweaver

I would pay almost as much as the item is worth if I use Borderlinx. ​
  
 @Yangian, if your up to buying one and shipping it to me I can forward the money to you. Just PM me. If you haven't heard the IEM and would like to try it before you buy it, I would be more than happy to let you use them for a week or so before mailing them to me. This is more a curiosity buy than anything so I am not in a rush to receive them.


----------



## twister6

I guess this review is worthy of Discovery   Just posted my write-up of Voxoa / BTunes VXB wireless BT4.0 w/apt-X adapter: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784505/review-of-voxoa-btunes-vxb-bluetooth-4-0-apt-x-adapter-don-t-just-cut-your-headphones-wire-get-rid-of-it
  
 Cool little gadget to turn your full size with a removable cable (3.5mm or 2.5mm) into wireless.  They even running a promo now, I posted a link in my review, for $59.  Don't even bother going to Amazon, in there it's $99.


----------



## B9Scrambler

twister6 said:


> I guess this review is worthy of Discovery   Just posted my write-up of Voxoa / BTunes VXB wireless BT4.0 w/apt-X adapter: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784505/review-of-voxoa-btunes-vxb-bluetooth-4-0-apt-x-adapter-don-t-just-cut-your-headphones-wire-get-rid-of-it
> 
> Cool little gadget to turn your full size with a removable cable (3.5mm or 2.5mm) into wireless.  They even running a promo now, I posted a link in my review, for $59.  Don't even bother going to Amazon, in there it's $99.


 
  
 That is an awesome idea. Nice find and review!


----------



## Grayson73

audioaw2015 said:


> I ordered a pair of FXH 30
> 
> You can add me to the list, just ordered them couple days ago and should arrive shortly. I also have the FXH20, can do a comparison with the Tenore if anyone's interested.


 
 I'm interested!


----------



## yangian

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782912/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player/90#post_11993008


----------



## yangian

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/18945#post_11991253
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.9HzIIN#detail


----------



## RedJohn456

Just wanted to share this new find with you folks here
  
 I got in two samples yesterday called LZ A1 and A2. While both are good, A2 is the real star of the show. please find my impressions below in the spoiler box along with pics! I copied them from my other posts to make it easier.
  


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lao, the creator of this little gem, has only a tao bao store at the moment.
http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
  
 Using some wide bore JVC tips (non spiral dot ones) and it sounds even better then yesterday. The spin fit and sony hybrid tips are smaller than the nozzle and the A2 really benefits from a wide bore tip.
  
 I really can't get enough of that midrange. My impressions are better than yesterday now. Guys you need to hear this. Preferably with a soft tip wide bore tip! My favourite tips so far are
  

JVC Wide bore tips (the ones that come with xtreme xplosive iems, and spiral dots) - gives most balanced sound
Sennheiser Double flange medium size (sounds more airy)
Spin fits (you lose some bass but it sounds really light and airy)
  

  
 here is a pic of them from today
  
 Edit: If one wishes to get in touch with the seller, here is his english speaking friend's skype contact that the seller gave me - faithaudio
  
 Edit 2: They have an official store up now with support for paypal  *http://faith-audio.mybigcommerce.com/*


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> Lao, the creator of this little gem, has only a tao bao store at the moment.
> http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA


 
 You ought to ask him if he plans on setting up an Aliexpress store.  If not, suggest that he does.  It would be easier this way for many of us to get them as opposed to Taobao.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> You ought to ask him if he plans on setting up an Aliexpress store.  If not, suggest that he does.  It would be easier this way for many of us to get them as opposed to Taobao.




+1


----------



## RedJohn456

slowpickr said:


> You ought to ask him if he plans on setting up an Aliexpress store.  If not, suggest that he does.  It would be easier this way for many of us to get them as opposed to Taobao.


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> +1


 

 Yup, messaged him to consider setting up an AE store as soon as he can. But I think it might take a few days. Hopefully not too long.
  
 till then if you need to contact the bloke directly, here is a skype contact to get in touch with his english speaking buddy: faithaudio


----------



## jant71

redjohn456 said:


> These are very very nicely balanced top to bottom. North of neutral in terms of warmth, but ever so slightly. Detailed sound with very good treble extension with NO harshness or peaks. Midrange is clear and engaging. I would not classify it as mid forward nor recessed, but just right. Bass is mid bass focused that goes down deep with fast decay. No midrange bloom to speak of, and omg dat bass texture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice impressions!! Was waiting to hear what these sounded like. Sounds quite a bit like the CKR9 LTD except for a more linear treble and needing an amp more. I even use the same tips on my CKR as they give a bit more high end balance though the spiral dots are good as well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audioaw2015 said:


> I ordered a pair of FXH 30
> 
> You can add me to the list, just ordered them couple days ago and should arrive shortly. I also have the FXH20, can do a comparison with the Tenore if anyone's interested.




I'm very interested in a comparo. Maybe the FXH20 will be the sweet spot in the lineup?



flacfan said:


> No problem. We talked about the "oddness" of the original tips. They fit 100% my ears - sure enough I would like to try a wider bore but have nothing that would fit those nozzles. same goes for the CKR9LTD's - if I could find some tips which would not create so much pressure in my ear canal, I would love them even more. The Philips on the other hand are almost ear buds. The length of the nozzle is about half of the ATH. I really just pop them in and forget about them.
> 
> Is there a way to get those Huawei Honour tips somewhere?
> 
> Cheers.




I use JVCs standard wide bore tips from the Xplosive series/T90 on the CKR9s. Works quite well.

The only way to get the Huawei tips to my knowledge is to buy the iem. They're cheap (~10-15 USD on aliexpress) and decent in their own right, although not to my taste. They have some fans around headfi for sure though.


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> Nice impressions!! Was waiting to hear what these sounded like. Sounds quite a bit like the CKR9 LTD except for a more linear treble and needing an amp more. I even use the same tips on my CKR as they give a bit more high end balance though the spiral dots are good as well.


 

 It doesn't need an amp per say, but it sounds better to my years, probably because the amp in the iPod classic isn't as good as a standalone amp. The A2 is stupid easy to drive and is quite sensitive.


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> Nice impressions!! Was waiting to hear what these sounded like.


 
 +1.  What else could you want?


----------



## AudioAw2015

I really enjoy the Tenore but I think the FXH 20 is my new favourite. I was a little afraid of the V shape signature at first, but I think it works well here and didn't expect the sort of refinement I can get for a difference of $15.

The things that the Tenore does well and better is soundstaging and tonal balance. It plays it safe and is smooth all around. The shallow midbass and forward mids gives it depth and air. The sub bass hits hard and it's addicting on some tracks. The treble is smooth and doesn't fatigue at all. 

The FXH 20 is simply a tighter sounding Tenore with a boosted treble, and has a more distinct mid-upper bass/lower mid section. The treble is aggressive, but it's right below the threshold of being sibilant and has a hint of smoothness to it. The mids, while very similar to the Tenore, is portrayed much more realistically because of the speed combined with a realistic decay. The midbass is the clear distinction between the two, with the FXH providing much more information. I've always found the Tenore lacking in this area. Like someone said in the Tenore thread, they sound weak like a deflated balloon.

To me, the Tenore wins for overall presentation and balance because it's a really easy sound to get accustomed to, but it leaves you wanting more.

The FXH 20 is technically more capable and offers a much more realistic and engaging sound, but it may be too aggressive for some people upon first listen.


----------



## nick n

Kakaku and Amazon Japan seem to like them!


----------



## jant71

We have the Italian brand Carot One with their new Super Titta...


 A big guy with a new combo, 14mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 5mm dual driver. Also has the rear tuning screw on bass caps implemented like the Hippo VB and Xeport type.

  
 http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.yahoo.co.jp%2Finternationalestory%2F65473059.html
  
 Maybe pair with an amp...


 http://www.carotone.it/en/shop/super-titta-earphone/
 Those who don't like orange need not apply!


----------



## B9Scrambler

That's one of the worst brand and earphone names yet! Hahaha. I love em!


----------



## jant71

Maybe with the orange it should be Carrot One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm sure they will be popular with Mets fans and Knicks fans and if they match your school colors like Boise State and U of Florida perhaps.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Check out my review of the *Dynamic Motion - DM100*, an interesting earphone for sure:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dynamic-motion-dm100-balanced-dynamic-driver-earphone/reviews/14257
  

  
  
 ..


----------



## jant71

bloodypenguin said:


> Check out my review of the *Dynamic Motion - DM100*, an interesting earphone for sure:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/dynamic-motion-dm100-balanced-dynamic-driver-earphone/reviews/14257
> 
> ...


 

 Yes indeed, they sure do lookg nice. Any truth to the speculation that those stock silicone tips help push them to their brighter/leaner sound??


----------



## BloodyPenguin

jant71 said:


> Yes indeed, they sure do lookg nice. Any truth to the speculation that those stock silicone tips help push them to their brighter/leaner sound??


 
  
 For my testing I used both the Silicon and Comply tips.  The sound signature did not change much (surprisingly) between the two.
  
  
 I just really liked the Silicon Tips Design, they were able to stay in my ears without popping out.


----------



## Dsnuts

A little heads up fellas/ CEntrance is selling their DACPort slim on massdrop again.
  
 One of the best if not the best bang for dollar SQ for a portable dac amp I have heard. Highly recommended.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> A little heads up fellas/ CEntrance is selling their DACPort slim on massdrop again.
> 
> One of the best if not the best bang for dollar SQ for a portable dac amp I have heard. Highly recommended.




+1, I highly agree


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> A little heads up fellas/ CEntrance is selling their DACPort slim on massdrop again.
> 
> Highly recommended. One of the best if not the best bang for dollar SQ for a portable dac amp I have heard. Highly recommended.


 
  
 I was wondering about that little beast, and you are confirming that it's pretty good - thanks.
  
 I also found this related thread to be interesting:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778966/review-centrance-dacport-slim-dac-amp-combo#post_11867464
  
 If I wasn't happy with my HifimeDIY U2 sabre dac + Cayin C5 combo (or if I knew that the CEntrance was a lot better than the combo), then I'd quickly jump on that deal I think.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would go for it Wayne. It will give you a new sound perspective. The sound out of this little stick is no joke. The price is certainly right. It is one of those items people will feel they might not need.
  
 That is until you hear it. It is an instant $100 drain. Let me put it this way. I kinda prefer this sound over my Meridian Explorer. Which I bought for $300. It is perfect for guys with multiple earphones and headphones.


----------



## ozkan

dsnuts said:


> I would go for it Wayne. It will give you a new sound perspective. The sound out of this little stick is no joke. The price is certainly right. It is one of those items people will feel they might not need.
> 
> That is until you hear it. It is an instant $100 drain. Let me put it this way. I kinda prefer this sound over my Meridian Explorer. Which I bought for $300. It is perfect for guys with multiple earphones and headphones.


 
  
 This doesn't work with Android phone right?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> This doesn't work with Android phone right?




It works with my Nexus 7 tablet (with UAPP) without extra power and with both my HTC One M7 and Sony Z3c (with UAPP on both) with external power. 

Haven't tried with streaming services since I don't use any 

Tbh the power drain when connected to the Nexus 7 is significant so using it with an external power bank is the only realistic option. The price to pay for enough output power I'd guess.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> It works with my Nexus 7 tablet (with UAPP) without extra power and with both my HTC One M7 and Sony Z3c (with UAPP on both) with external power.
> 
> Haven't tried with streaming services since I don't use any
> 
> ...


 
 What is UAPP


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> What is UAPP




USB Audio Player Pro, an app that bypass the Android sound management and put the digital signal to the USB dac.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> USB Audio Player Pro, an app that bypass the Android sound management and put the digital signal to the USB dac.


 

 Thx.
 It is like HibyMusic App?


----------



## doctorjazz

I could never get uapp to work with my HTC M8...
And I got the CEntrance Hifi M8, works with my iPad, but not my PC. But, at $100, this baby CEntrance is less risky.


----------



## RedJohn456

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
  
  
 Quote: 





redjohn456 said:


> Just wanted to share this new find with you folks here
> 
> I got in two samples yesterday called LZ A1 and A2. While both are good, A2 is the real star of the show. please find my impressions below in the spoiler box along with pics! I copied them from my other posts to make it easier.
> 
> ...





 
  
 For those who are interested in the *LZ A2*, the Faith Audio put up their own store and you can pay via paypal too. *http://faith-audio.mybigcommerce.com/* 
  
 Been using the A2 quite a bit. And thats partly because its one of the only other iem besides the Sony Z5 that I can keep listening without fatigue. So much of my gear is treble heavy that I forgot what normal treble sounds like sometimes 
  
 This thing is just sublime. Ymmv but I find the treble to be a nice compromise between detail for the sake of detail and long term comfort for listening. I could even turn up the volume without issues, unlike some of my brighter gear, so there is that.
  
 Funny thing is, despite the non conventional treble, the soundstage is quite big. With a correctly sealing wide bore tip, the sound stage feels like its coming from outside your ears. Almost like over ear cans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This weekend I might get around to making a thread for it. I wanted to make sure they were still good after extended listening and new toy feeling wears off and they are still impressing me.


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> Thx.
> It is like HibyMusic App?




Yes, they're similar.


----------



## CoiL

bloodypenguin said:


> jant71 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed, they sure do lookg nice. Any truth to the speculation that those stock silicone tips help push them to their brighter/leaner sound??
> ...


 

 Any idea where to get those tips or similar shaped tips? I want them!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, not really a Discovery any more, but it was broken on this thread I believe, so I'll post the link to my review of the Zen's (also to shamelessly self-promote!). From what I've read, V2 is to come out in the near future...

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/14262


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, not really a Discovery any more, but it was broken on this thread I believe, so I'll post the link to my review of the Zen's (also to shamelessly self-promote!). From what I've read, V2 is to come out in the near future...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/14262


 

 great review, doctorjazz. see my comments at the end of your review! i tried them on the MicroZotl2 also
 and that is craaaazy!!!.


----------



## doctorjazz

IT is somewhat overkill to use the MicroZOTL2 on the Zens, but you know, they scale up, as I mentioned, and sound even more open and clear.
I have an advantage using the buds, I generally use my in ears or buds when I'm going to sleep, use the HEK if I'm listening to headphones in any more vertical position, makes them falling out less likely


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> IT is somewhat overkill to use the MicroZOTL2 on the Zens, but you know, they scale up, as I mentioned, and sound even more open and clear.
> I have an advantage using the buds, I generally use my in ears or buds when I'm going to sleep,* use the HEK if I'm listening to headphones in any more vertical position, makes them falling out less likely*


 
  
 Your avatar says YOU LIE! Lol!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Your avatar says YOU LIE! Lol!


 

 yes, doctorjazz is lying    ......down.....
 the earbuds look very large from that
 perspective...its a zen moment...


----------



## doctorjazz

Busted! 
Of course, I can finagle my way out of this...I usually don't put on the full size phones like HEK if I'm planning to go to sleep, but...
I just happened to fall asleep with them on, conked out, wasn't planned (and my wife was sure to catch the evidence on her iPhone). 
Never mind, I'll just take my 40 lashes.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Busted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 41 lashes for you doctorjazz, an extra one for being so damn honest!
 i usually don't use my Microzotl2, in the shower, but......


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Busted!
> ...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Was going through my iems today trying out those that have fallen by the wayside as of late and popped in the SUR S808. Forgot how much fun these little bass monsters are. Definitely worth a try if you can find them for around 10 bucks.
  
​


----------



## Hisoundfi

This one took forever, but I think I really nailed the essence of both pairs:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-hp150-premium-full-size-folding-headphones/reviews/14271
  
 Happy Saturday fellas!


----------



## peter123

Hi guys, I find these discovery worthy. Some of the best sub $50 offerings I've ever come across:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14273


----------



## peter123

This one was truly a discovery for me (although not by me ):
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk/reviews/14278


----------



## jant71

Hmmm....what to do on a lazy Sunday afternoon(besides football)?? Maybe order some new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One looks like this...


 ...in black to match my players of course.
  
 And one looks like this...


 ...tiny little things. Wouldn't want those Frankenstein bolt kind of phones like the FXH or S500 even if it is Halloween time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Barely bigger than a silicone eartip as you can see in this here photo...


 I wanted something flush, you know so I could sleep with them in.


----------



## Libertad

browsing around newegg and found this little thing is looks cool and the price is nice seems like a good cheap little dac for users to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 $34 on new egg here is the ling below
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3912D88424&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Hmmm....what to do on a lazy Sunday afternoon(besides football)?? Maybe order some new stuff
> 
> One looks like this...
> 
> ...




Oh wow! Those ATH look so small and sleek. How did they manage to pull that off? Fidue A31S looks massive next to those


----------



## CoiL

Jant71 , I don`t know if You have them but I can see those OEM/rebranded Q-music QE50 on Your avatar - are they same sounding as original Fidue A73 ?
 http://upq.me/en/q-music/qe50/
  
 99$ - http://store-us.make.dmm.com/q-music-qe50-bg/


----------



## eaglearrow

jant71 said:


> And one looks like this...
> 
> 
> ...tiny little things. Wouldn't want those Frankenstein bolt kind of phones like the FXH or S500 even if it is Halloween time!
> ...


 
  
 What At's are those?


----------



## jant71

coil said:


> Jant71 , I don`t know if You have them but I can see those OEM/rebranded Q-music QE50 on Your avatar - are they same sounding as original Fidue A73 ?
> http://upq.me/en/q-music/qe50/
> 
> 99$ - http://store-us.make.dmm.com/q-music-qe50-bg/


 
 No, don't have them but like the color on them better than the Fidue red. Probably Fidue may just change the branding/accessory pack. Phones and case appear to be the same. The A83 version at $239 is a good deal as well. Doubt they would spend any more time and money other than the changing the logos and the trim color so doubt they would sound any different.
  


eaglearrow said:


> What At's are those?


 
 CKS1100. Basically a CKR with slightly smaller drivers(12.5mm down from 13mm) but now coated with the hard diamond like carbon, add the quad cabling from the LTD, add a new removable cable(AT's version of a longer more stable MMCX connector), and add a beautifully big housing with a new dual venting system for a great depth and stage to surpass the CKS1000. You can see one vent style behind/around the edge of the AT gold logo and the more similar to the current stainless vents behind that in the rear. What's not to like?  CKR's on steroids, lol.


----------



## eaglearrow

jant71 said:


> CKS1100. Basically a CKR with slightly smaller drivers(12.5mm down from 13mm) but now coated with the hard diamond like carbon, add the quad cabling from the LTD, add a new removable cable(AT's version of a longer more stable MMCX connector), and add a beautifully big housing with a new dual venting system for a great depth and stage to surpass the CKS1000. You can see one vent style behind/around the edge of the AT gold logo and the more similar to the current stainless vents behind that in the rear. What's not to like?  CKR's on steroids, lol.


 
 Sweet. Thanks for the explanation. They look super sexy..


----------



## CoiL

jant71 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Jant71 , I don`t know if You have them but I can see those OEM/rebranded Q-music QE50 on Your avatar - are they same sounding as original Fidue A73 ?
> ...


 
 Thanks for information. I also like that colour scheme more. 99$ for A73 SQ is very good deal! Unfortunately, they don`t seem to offer shipping outside USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In here it is sold for ~77€ but no idea about shipping cost to EU: http://www.biccamera.com.e.lj.hp.transer.com/bc/disp/CSfGoodsPage_001.jsp?GOODS_NO=3228744


----------



## EarTips

The DLC Coating on one of the diaphragm of CKS1100 seems interesting.


----------



## jant71

Indeed..."adopted a DLC (diamond-like carbon) coating to improve the high-frequency characteristics have a high hardness close to diamond. It has achieved a high-resolution reproduction of a wide range of bandwidth." Sounds like the approach and effect of the carbon nanotubes which did work in the same manner for their high definition campaign though maybe JVC never really did master the treble control or smoothness back then.
  
 Sounds like the culmination of their work so far. I'm sure they did the work with the CKS77X where they brought those mids forward and sounds like the DLC will bring treble, probably more than even in my CKR9 LTD(CKR9 had a bit more but the LTD is more refined, if a bit more polite). The early reports of the CKS1100 balance are most likely accurate as the "Solid Bass" should be balanced with up front mids and the "improved high frequency characteristics" of the DLC.
  
 If the CKS1100 is not a bigger sounding, lower reaching, more impactful 9 LTD it will be a bit of a fail for me. 9LTD is not that bright or treble biased at all and with that new housing and venting they really need to pull off a good 3D stage here. I expect a bit bit different and better in certain ways and to be happy spending $98 more than the LTD. We'll see pretty soon. They are better looking


----------



## EarTips

@jant71
Nice


----------



## jant71

coil said:


> Thanks for information. I also like that colour scheme more. 99$ for A73 SQ is very good deal! Unfortunately, they don`t seem to offer shipping outside USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the find! Really didn't do more than use the image which was from elsewhere. Cheaper, cooler blue Fidue phones with $12 flat shipping is nice and hopefully continues with future models so I'll keep it bookmarked.  Wonder what the little sports earphone is as it is another OEM...http://store-us.make.dmm.com/q-music-qe10-bk/


----------



## kamcok

jant71 said:


> And one looks like this...


 
 Impressions when you get them please <3 *-*


----------



## waynes world

I've had the Sennheiser Amperiors for a few weeks now. They are awesome. Good review from Tyll at Innerfidelity here.
  
 Anyway, refurbished units are currently on sale for $90 here. No brainer deal.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Amperiors are a really nice set of on ear cans, use them often for Dog Walk.



waynes world said:


> I've had the Sennheiser Amperiors for a few weeks now. They are awesome. Good review from Tyll at Innerfidelity here.
> 
> Anyway, refurbished units are currently on sale for $90 here. No brainer deal.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> The Amperiors are a really nice set of on ear cans, use them often for Dog Walk.


 
  
 And you probably don't get nearly as many funny looks as when you wear your H1K's out on the doggie walks lol!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > The Amperiors are a really nice set of on ear cans, use them often for Dog Walk.
> ...






They are actually quite comfortable and look good, things I can't say for many "better" headphones!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> They are actually quite comfortable *and look good*, things I can't say for many "better" headphones!


 
  
 Indeed they do!
  

  
 Edit: Oops, you're not talking about the H1K's, you're talking about the Amperiors - my bad!


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > They are actually quite comfortable *and look good*, things I can't say for many "better" headphones!
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


 
  
 That's "Typical Headfier Andy" btw...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/571326/meet-typical-headfier-andy#post_7746696


----------



## nick n

These new things from *Octone* ( not their previous line ) seem to be getting decent reviews so far. the OCTONE DYNAMIC DUO
 Dual drivered.
http://www.amazon.de/Octone-Dynamic-Duo-Ohrh%C3%B6rer-Spaceship-Grau/dp/B00UXKCZMS
 reviews for particular colour listings there also
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tweeter-Headset-Handsfree-Octone-Dynamic-Gold-schwarz/dp/B00U7WLGCM/ref=pd_sim_23_2/280-7134869-5461109?ie=UTF8&refRID=1HEB6KAS34PZ9571AN10&dpID=517sEyQtbML&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
 good one above *against the Havi B3 a*nd a few others.
  
*Their site.* Trying to locate shipping options now.
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://www.octone.eu/shop/dynamic-duo/&prev=search
  
 there is a single review in here also:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/octone-dynamic-duo
  
  
  
 Damn I can't find anywhere that will ship to Canada here, guess I'll be waiting for Fleabay.de / uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Octone used to sell direct off fleabay.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nick n said:


> These new things from *Octone* ( not their previous line ) seem to be getting decent reviews so far. the OCTONE DYNAMIC DUO
> Dual drivered.
> http://www.amazon.de/Octone-Dynamic-Duo-Ohrh%C3%B6rer-Spaceship-Grau/dp/B00UXKCZMS
> reviews for particular colour listings there also
> ...




Yup. Same housings as the NarMoo W1M/B2M. Wonder if they use the same drivers.


----------



## nick n

Hard to say. Octone had some hand assembled /matched driver ones prior to this. Other than that I have no idea.
 It's impossible to get below the surface marketing layer.
  
 Fairly brief plus translated  review but something nonetheless.
  
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://techtest.org/guenstiger-2-wege-in-ear-kopfhoerer-im-test-octone-dynamic-duo/&prev=search


----------



## earfonia

I bought the Bette i.Valux hybrid IEM relying on the review I read here.  I bought both the 8mm and 10mm.  But I'm puzzled if my 8mm is faulty or not. The 8mm has NO BASS!!!
 I have burnt-in both for more than 100 hours.  While I quite like the 10mm, mildly V shape with fun character, but I'm disappointed with the 8mm due to the severely lacking of bass. Is it normal that this 8mm is severely lacking in bass?
  
 Both has nice smooth and detailed mids and treble, excellent quality of mids and highs at this price point. But the 8mm bass is missing.
 I plan to show the measurement result to the seller and to refund the 8mm if it is suspected faulty.
  
 Here is some measurement I did on both. Each driver I did 2 measurements. You can see below that the Red & Blue graphs for Bette 10mm hybrid is mildly V shape, exactly like what I perceived.  While the Green and Light Blue graphs are for the Bette 8mm, it is showing exactly what I hear, extreme bass roll off starting from the mids.


----------



## waynes world

earfonia said:


> Here is some measurement I did on both. Each driver I did 2 measurements. You can see below that the Red & Blue graphs for Bette 10mm hybrid is mildly V shape, exactly like what I perceived.  While the Green and Light Blue graphs are for the Bette 8mm, it is showing exactly what I hear, extreme bass roll off starting from the mids.


 
  
 I know nothing. But even this guy who knows nothing thinks that those 8mm  measurements are severely lacking in bass! Whoa.


----------



## ozkan

earfonia said:


> I bought the Bette i.Valux hybrid IEM relying on the review I read here.  I bought both the 8mm and 10mm.  But I'm puzzled if my 8mm is faulty or not. The 8mm has NO BASS!!!
> I have burnt-in both for more than 100 hours.  While I quite like the 10mm, mildly V shape with fun character, but I'm disappointed with the 8mm due to the severely lacking of bass. Is it normal that this 8mm is severely lacking in bass?
> 
> Both has nice smooth and detailed mids and treble, excellent quality of mids and highs at this price point. But the 8mm bass is missing.
> ...




Are you sure that 8mm dynamic driver is working? You should have gotten a faulty pair.


----------



## earfonia

ozkan said:


> Are you sure that 8mm dynamic driver is working? You should have gotten a faulty pair.


 
  
 That's why I'm looking for feedback from Bette 8mm owners here. Wondering if their Bette 8mm bass is lacking as well. Because I read a while ago about the comparison of Bette 8mm, 10mm, and Granvela Urbanfan, 8mm reported as having the least bass among the 3. But I didn't expect to be this severe.
  
 Another thought, if this is a faulty IEM, it is a rare coincident that both channels are showing similar frequency response. I ever received faulty new IEM, where one channel sounded weird, but never both channels faulty at the same time.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Hi guys, I find these discovery worthy. Some of the best sub $50 offerings I've ever come across:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14273




Excellent review


----------



## nick n

apologies if this has been posted but it is rather impressive given the price.
  
  
  
 Hybrid ( Tube preamp section to Solid State final ) speaker amp with a headphone jack
 PLUS Bluetooth,
 YES SPEAKER TERMINALS.
 Especially important ( to me anyhow ) is all the actual legit safety certification .
 No idea on headphone out impedance but since the main follower amp section is solid state it's likely reasonable. Also no idea as to how decent the headphone out is.
  
 When you see the link you will know they are _likely_ purchasing in large quantity so that will be a factor in the  price.
  
  
  
 Guess how much.
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10919&cs_id=1091903&p_id=13194&seq=1&format=2
  
 Maybe I am late to the game on this one, but damn. 
  
 Ok back to the regular stuff.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That thing looks friggin' awsome, and the price ain't bad at all. I've got tube amp fever, and cowbell ain't gonna cure it. Is this the one???


----------



## nick n

class A/B 
 25 watts per channel.
 Hook up yer DAP to it through an rca to trs cable and as they say master wayne "looks great in any office, study, or *even in the midst of the swankiest cocktail party*."   

  
  
 But wait as an extra bonus  you can then start the nasty advancement into some small decent speakers.
  
 I wonder if it cuts out speakers when you insert the headphones. Or if it requires a dummy load ( simple resistor setup ) in place of speakers assuming you were simply using the headphone out ( might be fine as-is )?
  
 You should email them I think...
  
  
 or if you don't need speakers and bling I hear these are good. Project Starlight is in the same pricerange, 3 impedance settings.
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_007.htm
  
 ^This Garage 1217 stuff is what I would get honestly...but I am in zero need of amps. Stuff under the bed and tucked away in cabinets as it is.
  
  
 Only reason I posted the Monoprice one was the value involved for someone who might want a small speaker setup also, with added "flair" factor..


----------



## CoiL

nick n said:


> apologies if this has been posted but it is rather impressive given the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OH MY.... You made my morning very audio-horny! Price and BQ seems stunning!


----------



## vlenbo

http://news.kakaku.com/prdnews/cd=kaden/ctcd=2046/id=51804/


----------



## CoiL

vlenbo said:


> http://news.kakaku.com/prdnews/cd=kaden/ctcd=2046/id=51804/


 
 woW! O_o These look gorgeous!
  
 Radius HP-TWF41
 Dual Diaphragm Matrix
 108±3dB/mW
 10Hz～40000Hz
 20mW
 32Ω
 18g

 Radius HP-TWF31
 Dual Diaphragm Matrix
 108±3dB/mW
 10Hz～45000Hz
 20mW
 32Ω
 17g

 Official product page: http://www.radius.co.jp/products/hp-twf41/
  
 Some other interesting IEM`s from them too:
  
 Radius HP-TWF11
 15mm／７mm Dual Diaghragm/CCAW
 105dB/mW
 10Hz～18000Hz
 20mW
 24Ω
 15g


  
 Radius HP-NHR21
 High-MFD System
 13.0mm
 103±3dB (@1KHz/100mV input)
 5Hz〜40000Hz
 5mW
 17Ω±15%
 18g

 That last IEM has unconventional interesting shaped tips...


----------



## nick n

Ahh a Radius product?


----------



## docentore

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I was looking at that some time ago and I didn't find any good reviews, some people were complaining about SQ, other about quality of the manufacturing.
  
 Anyway I've got myself Little Bear P8 board from ebay as headphone amp / pre-amp and small TDA3116 board to work as power amp. Only thing I need to complain is that I hear pop in the speakers when turning on, but the SQ is outstanding, both on HP out and speakers.
 Little Bear P8 is running very hot!


----------



## yangian

Got LZ a1 & a2.
  





 The first two pictures are a1 and the other three are a2.
 Only listened to a2 a little bit. Great phones! Very clear and clean. Tend to bright sound, very balanced. Excellent separation, very dtailed, very large soundstage.
 More comments later.


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> http://news.kakaku.com/prdnews/cd=kaden/ctcd=2046/id=51804/


 

 So. Get one  Then I'll loan you the CKS1100 so you can compare the two provided that you send them back my way along with the CKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Potential here with the piezo for the highs. Hopefully more unique than the TWF21. TWF11, I bought and was unique. Horrible fit but it was the CKR way before the CKR came to be. I loaned the 11 to Joker for a review and when he got his hands on the TWF21 he loaned them to me and they were good and still score pretty well but just not as unique or special though fit was easier. CKR and FXT have that more unique presentation and I hope the TWF31 and 41 go back to it. They did have the two post position before AT and keep it here. That is the one thing the CKS1100 has left out so I'll have to go with short and long tips to compensate


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like headphones...
  
 Ya, headphones are cool...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t402v-supra-circum-aural-headphones-with-modi-fit-technology/reviews/14331
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## RedJohn456

For those of you who are interested in earbuds, here are some pictures of the upcoming flagship earbud Zen 2.0 from Venture Electronics!


----------



## yangian

Dear Senior Head-fiers,
 For those who can claimed to be senior fiers, who have Dunu DN 2000J/2000 or AKG K3003, who have experience to write reviews, who live in US, on behalf of Lao Zhong, I'm seeking a head-fiers to write reviews for LZ a2. I'll send a pair of a2 to you. I hope you could write a detailed review and especially with comparison with 2000J or K3003 and other phones you think are comparable.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/520349553484.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-3074559562.2.q1x3WA
  
 Thanks!
  
 Yangian


----------



## Selenium

Anyone get those new Macaws yet? Sorry, I've been MIA lately. Mine got sent back to China because I wasn't around to get them, moved/changed jobs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Same thing with my A73, the seller has those still though and is just waiting for me to pony up the shipping cost.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, I think Hisound got a pair...http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/13470#post_12006286


----------



## vwinter

earfonia said:


> I bought the Bette i.Valux hybrid IEM relying on the review I read here.  I bought both the 8mm and 10mm.  But I'm puzzled if my 8mm is faulty or not. The 8mm has NO BASS!!!
> I have burnt-in both for more than 100 hours.  While I quite like the 10mm, mildly V shape with fun character, but I'm disappointed with the 8mm due to the severely lacking of bass. Is it normal that this 8mm is severely lacking in bass?
> 
> Both has nice smooth and detailed mids and treble, excellent quality of mids and highs at this price point. But the 8mm bass is missing.
> ...




What's interesting is that both channels measure about the same (minor channel imbalance not uncommon. That would mean that both sides are defective if there should be more output at the low end. I don't know what the odds of both sides being defective are, unless they just got hit with a bad batch of drivers.

Raw measurements?


----------



## yangian

Thank guys for offering help for review. Hisoundfi will first review both a1 & a2. Then We'll choose another reviewer for further oponion.
 We'll look forward to Hisoundfi's fully reviews in the near future. Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

jant71 said:


> Yeah, I think Hisound got a pair...http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/13470#post_12006286


I've been burning them for a few days. I'll post some impressions soon.


----------



## earfonia

vwinter said:


> What's interesting is that both channels measure about the same (minor channel imbalance not uncommon. That would mean that both sides are defective if there should be more output at the low end. I don't know what the odds of both sides being defective are, unless they just got hit with a bad batch of drivers.
> 
> Raw measurements?




I measured using Dayton UMM-6 calibrates measurement mic with home made acoustic coupler. The graphs would be useless when there is no comparison. You can see that using the same equipment the 10mm measured quite well, so there definitely something not right with the 8mm, but I cannot confirm that until i can compare it with another 8mm. What i hear is the 8mm has no bass, therefore i measured it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

A few impressions I can share on the Macaw RT-10.
  
 The sound reminds me of the ZA Duoza. Creamy and smooth with clean but not harsh treble. Good Dynamics and sub bass extension.
  
 They are a cheaper build than the GT100-S. All plastic housings, but I think this is a good thing. The fit on the GT-100S was finicky and the housings were heavy. With the RT-10, the housings are lightweight and similarly shaped, but there's no sharp edges like the GT100-S. That combined with the CHIN SLIDER they put on the RT-10, the fit is fantastic.
  
 The caps on the outside are decorative and they give you three options out of the box. There's a link to get more decorative plates on their website. 
  
 This is definitely a budget version as compared to the flagship GT100-S, but it brings a improved fit and smoother and slightly bassier sound signature that is VERY well done. 
  
 Oh, and BTW, Macaw will be releasing an dual dynamic RT-20 soon. BOOM


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> A few impressions I can share on the Macaw RT-10.
> 
> The sound reminds me of the ZA Duoza. Creamy and smooth with clean but not harsh treble. Good Dynamics and sub bass extension.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are these out of the box impressions? I wonder if there any any similarities in sound signature and detailwise between GT100S and RT-10?
  
 Oops I just realised you got them a few days ago. So are they worth the asking price?


----------



## vwinter

earfonia said:


> I measured using Dayton UMM-6 calibrates measurement mic with home made acoustic coupler. The graphs would be useless when there is no comparison. You can see that using the same equipment the 10mm measured quite well, so there definitely something not right with the 8mm, but I cannot confirm that until i can compare it with another 8mm. What i hear is the 8mm has no bass, therefore i measured it.




Sorry if I was unclear. Are your graphs showing any compensation, diffuse field, in-room, olive-Welty, etc. or are they uncompensated measurements, i.e. raw, is what I was asking.

My guess is either a bad batch of drivers (because both sides are reasonably similar in bass levels) or it's the intended sound.


----------



## yangian

Sound LZ A2 review (middle stage):
  
 Source: laptop with FX-Audio X6:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/FX-Audio-DAC-X6-HiFi-Digital-Audio-DAC-Deoder-With-Input-of-USB-Coaxial-Fiber-Optics/32333047052.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.RMklrs&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
  
 After these few days burning, now I give my impression and comparison of A2 with Sennheiser IE800 (not any fake IE800). IE800 is with large ellipsoid tips.
 The sound signature of A2 is bright and warm.
 Bass: This is the best bass I ever heard. The BA driver was assigned low frequency. Therefore, what you hear is a very tight and fast bass from BA in a slow decayed, powerful low end background which is from DD driver (I finally figured out how A2 can have such bass – A tight fast but at the same time, energetic and powerful bass. It’s from both DD and BA drivers). Therefore, the imaging of the drum at about 1:10 in the first part of Devorak’s symphony 9 is clearer and tighter, more elastic on A2. A2 is absolute great to hear Trance. Both low end quality and quantity is obvious better on A2. It’s well-known IE800 emphasizes on sub-bass rather than mid-bass. Sub-bass is still great on A2. So you can sense some low frequency “background,” even more obvious than IE800.
  
 Mid: Vocal is definitely better on A2. From Taobao’s website of V2, it claimed it better for vocal and pop music. Middle (no mater vocal or instruments) is more vivid and emotional on A2. This is obvious when I hear “A me gli amici!” of Verdi.
  
 High: tremble is bright and crisp. Compare to IE800, I feel tremble detail is very slight better on IE800. High is definitely not harsh on A2. The sound signature of A2 is warm. Both are good for the risen up high from 1:00 to 1:30 of “Mars, the symphony of planets” of Holst.
  
 Other aspects: detail is no detectable difference to my ear. But bass detail is slightly better on A2. Separation and imaging is better on A2. This is pretty obvious at the end of last part of Beethoven’s symphony 9. (On the imaging and separation, I expect IE800 to improve more. At present stage, A2 is better. But IE800 is not very behind. If you must ask me to rate them, right now (~30 hours on IE800), if separation and imaging of A2 is 100, I would give separation of IE800 ~90 and imaging of IE800 ~95).
  
 Finally, soundstage. IE800 is the King of soundstage and 3D presentation. Way better than A2. This does not say A2 is bad. Soundstage on A2 is very large, larger  than most phones. But no way to compare to IE800. A2 lack soundstage height compared to IE80 and IE800 (Very few IEMs can do this well).
  
 Conclusion:
 The whole quality is in tier of IE800. I believe this is a great phone for pop, trance, and related music. For symphony/classical, I prefer IE800, including piano and violin, more emotional and musical on IE800. But for vocal, as I said above, A2 is more emotional and musical.


----------



## Tom22

Hey guys i just finished my Axgio Sprint Bluetooth Earphone Review! 
  
 It's become one of my favorites as of late, a nicely (surprisingly) balanced sound especially coming from a bluetooth earphone no doubt!
  
 Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/axgio-sprint-sound-isolating-sport-stereo-bluetooth-4-1-headphone-adjustable-memory-wire-security-fit-design-ipx4-sweat-proof-8h-battery-life-apt-x-wireless-earbuds-earphone-earpiece-headset-with-mic-black/reviews/14349


----------



## Hisoundfi

Duke review is up, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-the-duke/reviews/14350


----------



## ozkan

ozkan said:


> Are these out of the box impressions? I wonder if there any any similarities in sound signature and detailwise between GT100S and RT-10?
> 
> Oops I just realised you got them a few days ago. So are they worth the asking price?




Great review Vince. Would you mind replying my question above? Thank you.


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> Are these out of the box impressions? I wonder if there any any similarities in sound signature and detailwise between GT100S and RT-10?
> 
> Oops I just realised you got them a few days ago. So are they worth the asking price?


honestly, and going off of memory, they are pretty differently tuned. 

Tomorrow I will do an A-B compare. 

I will also do a comparison in the rt10 review.


----------



## earfonia

vwinter said:


> Sorry if I was unclear. Are your graphs showing any compensation, diffuse field, in-room, olive-Welty, etc. or are they uncompensated measurements, i.e. raw, is what I was asking.
> 
> My guess is either a bad batch of drivers (because both sides are reasonably similar in bass levels) or it's the intended sound.


 
  
 Well, those compensations are mostly for speakers measurement I believe, and to be used with pro level measurement mics, binaural head, or standard acoustic coupler. As mentioned, the acoustic coupler I made is not standard, therefore the measurement is raw and only useful with comparison with other 'acceptable sounding' IEM measured in similar way.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just had an extended listen last night to the Rock Zircons after not listening to them for about 2-3 weeks.
  
 ARE THEY AUDIOPHILE?
  
 Hell no.
  
 ARE THEY AN ENJOYABLE LISTEN?
  
 10 to the 13th power %
  
 If you haven't Heard these, Spring for the Big Money and GET a pair. You WILL be rocking. Last time I had this much fun I was naked.
  
 Best $13 or so I've _*ever*_ spent on earphones.
  








 TWIN


----------



## FlacFan

^^^ naked?
  
 Dude, where are you putting your ear phones? They are called EAR phones for a reason. OK, I better shut up.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## peter123

Havi B3Pro1 with new tuning:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/14356


----------



## dweaver

with Yangian's help I was able to get a pair of the Puro 500 from the ebay deal for $50US. By the time they landed I paid $83CAD which compared to the MSRP is still a steal. I have to say I am impressed with the sound quality of the Puro 500. Coming from my Z5 they are not as bass heavy (which will be a good or bad thing depending which side of the bass fence you sit on) the mids are also not as warm and slightly less forward at least in the lower midrange. I would say these are a very balanced IEM with TONS of clarity and very good imaging. The cable is a bit thin but the IEM itself seems well built and like other appreciate the big MIC button for controlling the music and calls.
  
 I will let them burn in for a night or two and see if there any change in how they sound. But I would agree that these deserve more love than they get. considering their excellent sound and comfort.


----------



## jant71

Klipsch coming with new stuff including a hybrid...

  

  

 ◎ Features

 Earphone of the world's smallest class corresponding to the high-resolution audio "X20i" 
 ● in combination with the highest quality drivers "KG-926" that of 2Way system newly developed high-frequency super tweeter + full range balanced armature driver of the "KG-125" super tweeter and Klipsch boast, corresponding to a frequency of up to 40kHz. Adopt Sonion's AcuPass ™ technology to woofer part. This interference with the woofer is minimized, we realized a wider bandwidth and smooth response.

 ● Surgical stainless steel housing
 The housing of the X20i, adopted the corrosion resistance of high surgical stainless steel that are used, such as in medical equipment. Durable, lightweight, and resistant to corrosion due to sweating, it is made up of friendly materials to people.

 ● new design of Oval Ear Tips
 Year chip that comes with the Klipsch earphones "Oval Ear Tips". We have attached the Oval Ear Tips of the newly developed slim at the time of shipment to the X20i. Than ever is the ear tips that you have a comfortable fit.

 ● was adopted SSMCX connector, coaxial connector SSMCX an interchangeable cable screw is, at about 35% smaller than MMCX connector, is it easy to cable replacement or repair. Balance mode type of cable is also scheduled for release.
   ◎ specs


Style: In-Ear
 Driver design: KG-2625 AcuPass ™ 2Way
 Driver Format:
 KG-125 Balanced Armature Super Tweeter
 KG-926 Balanced Armature Woofer

 Remote microphone: MFi certification three-button remote control microphone frequency response: 5Hz - 40kHz
 Sensitivity (output sound pressure level): 111dB
 Impedance: 50Ω
 Sound insulation: -26dB
 Connection plug: 3.5mm
 Weight: 22g
  

 It is balanced armature and dynamic "XR8i"
 ● *optimal hybrid model* in digital sound
 It has a bass like roar and balanced armature driver with a reproduction power of accurate sound
 By the cooperation of dynamic driver, we realized worked sound quality clear and deep bass.
House music and trance, making it ideal for listening, such as EDM sound.
 ● and shape, such as extrusion pursuit reverse egg-shaped oval a comfortable fit,
 By shifting the original central axis of dense calculated by nozzles mounted toward the swash
 It fits like a small earphone can be obtained.
 ● zinc die-casting in zinc die-casting and two-layer structure housing the inner ear integral part of molded elastomer composite material with an emphasis on wearing feeling
 Structure with two layers arranged the elastomer composite that emphasizes a sense of soft contact with the ear part.
 Durability is high, and I can enjoy the music without tired even a long period of time.
 ● improved Reference cable and 3-button remote control microphone durability of new development, cable noise also more is further reduced.
 Remote control integrated microphone also more compact and higher performance.
*◎ specs*
 Style: In-Ear
 Driver design: KG-2365 AcuPass ™ 2Way
 Driver Format:
 KG-723 Balanced Armature Tweeter
 KG-065 Dynamic Woofer
 Remote microphone: MFi certification three-button remote control microphone
 Frequency characteristics: 10Hz - 20kHz
 Sensitivity (output sound pressure level): 110dB
 Impedance: 50Ω
 Sound insulation: -26dB
 Connection plug: 3.5mm
 Weight: 25g


 Just have to wait for the prices to come down cause they usually are just too pricey to start. $600 for a dual armature won't fly, esp. around here anymore.


----------



## TwinACStacks

dweaver said:


> with Yangian's help I was able to get a pair of the Puro 500 from the ebay deal for $50US. By the time they landed I paid $83CAD which compared to the MSRP is still a steal. I have to say I am impressed with the sound quality of the Puro 500. Coming from my Z5 they are not as bass heavy (which will be a good or bad thing depending which side of the bass fence you sit on) the mids are also not as warm and slightly less forward at least in the lower midrange. I would say these are a very balanced IEM with TONS of clarity and very good imaging. The cable is a bit thin but the IEM itself seems well built and like other appreciate the big MIC button for controlling the music and calls.
> 
> I will let them burn in for a night or two and see if there any change in how they sound. But I would agree that these deserve more love than they get. considering their excellent sound and comfort.


 





 I've been touting their praises for a while now. I have over 225 hours on them and though they haven't changed radically the Bass has filled in a little and the highs a little tamer. VERY WELL BALANCED, and the bass content is way more than you first perceive. My only caveat is that they are somewhat hard to drive. I think they are designed this way for hearing protection. Everything they hype on the www.purosound.com  website is spot on. I've found that while I initially turn the volume up more than I would with more efficient earphones, after a period of listening time, I've actually adjusted the volume DOWN to a lower level than I would have with other 'phones.
  
 Most Peculiar....
  
 Also, these Puros have easily the most natural sound and response, especially the Bass, of any phone I have personally auditioned to date. Wait until you have listened to them for a few hours, you won't want to go back to anything else. It borders on an open air hearing experience. I have several bass Instruments sitting in the House and the Puro's intonation and response is dead on match for the real thing.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

Braniwavz S3, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14360


----------



## docentore

I was doing some tip rolling on my Ali-CKR9LTD, mainly because I've heard terrible drive flex in one of the phones with the tips they came with and JVC spiral dots. I've put some comply that I had spare in drawer and maaaaan, they just shine more.


----------



## Hisoundfi

RHA S500i, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-s500i-ultra-compact-in-ear-headphone/reviews/14362


----------



## jant71

Wait, I'm still enjoying the S3!


----------



## dweaver

twinacstacks said:


> I've been touting their praises for a while now. I have over 225 hours on them and though they haven't changed radically the Bass has filled in a little and the highs a little tamer. VERY WELL BALANCED, and the bass content is way more than you first perceive. My only caveat is that they are somewhat hard to drive. I think they are designed this way for hearing protection. Everything they hype on the www.purosound.com  website is spot on. I've found that while I initially turn the volume up more than I would with more efficient earphones, after a period of listening time, I've actually adjusted the volume DOWN to a lower level than I would have with other 'phones.
> 
> Most Peculiar....
> 
> ...




I still prefer my Z5 over these but they are definitely growing on me and show how I have grown accustomed to an inflated bass response.

In comparison to the Z5 the Puro has a smaller sound stage but similar spatial imaging.

The Puro better isolation than several IEMs I have tried lately and has almost no wind noise both surprising considering the weird mesh on the back of the IEM and similarly on the stem thing on the side of the IEM I suspect they must be sealed underneath.

I all wearing these over ear and they have only a very small amount of microphonics in this configuration and are as comfortable as my Z5.

My only complaint is the cable feels thin and fragile but only time will tell if it really is.

From a sonic technical perspective I would rate these higher than the RHA T20. They have more detail and offer a more balanced signature while still having a good bass response. I would say they similar sub bass to the T20 slightly less mid bass, similar mids, and treble without the small spike in it when using the neutral filter. The T20 is better built though and has ear guides plus the ability to adjust the sound with its filters.

At $50 with free shipping in the US these are a MONSTER STEAL for Americans. Do not let the price fool you into thinking these are junk they will compete with most IEMs in that $200 range and then some!


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> Klipsch coming with new stuff including a hybrid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did a Google search and found the XR8i for $280 here I am tapped at the moment and haven't been impressed enough with some of the Klipsch headphones to bite but thought it might be of interest to some.


----------



## TwinACStacks

dweaver said:


> I still prefer my Z5 over these but they are definitely growing on me and show how I have grown accustomed to an inflated bass response.
> 
> In comparison to the Z5 the Puro has a smaller sound stage but similar spatial imaging.
> 
> ...


 





 I still advocate burning them in more, as they WILL change, NOT radically as the drivers are Titanium, but they get smoother overall. I am absolutely thrilled that you would have to refer to  $300+ and $600+ Dollar earphones for a comparison. Thanx dweaver, you just made my day.
  
 I now am comfortable with my $49.99 investment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

I wonder how the Puro 500 compares with CKR9LTD?


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> I wonder how the Puro 500 compares with CKR9LTD?


 
 From the descriptions of the Puro 500 they should sound very different from each other.


----------



## dweaver

twinacstacks said:


> I still advocate burning them in more, as they WILL change, NOT radically as the drivers are Titanium, but they get smoother overall. I am absolutely thrilled that you would have to refer to  $300+ and $600+ Dollar earphones for a comparison. Thanx dweaver, you just made my day.
> 
> I now am comfortable with my $49.99 investment.
> 
> Enjoy,   TWIN




To be clear I do prefer my Z5 still . As for the T20 comparison my aversion to any spikes in the upper registers should be considered more of a preference thing than real evidence of superiority. But I do think the Puro is as technically proficient as the T20 sonically speaking.


----------



## jant71

Hmmm, what's this??
  





  

  

  

  

  


 Dark and pouring rain so quick and dirty inside shots.
  
 Early, early sound impression is very impressive. Certainly gonna be a special and popular earphone.
  
 Gotta go eat dinner now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Selenium

I dig that case so much.


----------



## mochill

cks1100


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Hmmm, what's this??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! Can't wait for more impressions


----------



## DannyBai

Jant, 
Are you done eating dinner yet?


----------



## jant71

A start over here...http://www.head-fi.org/t/784376/new-audio-technica-solid-bass-flagship-iem-ath-cks1100/30#post_12031894
  
  
 Basically, so far, a more realistic open back version of the CKR's. Maybe a bit of the forward CKR10 making the LTD sound laid back but maybe  not the midbass the CKR10 is known for. Possibly the cleanest and restrained of all the dual phase models as far as mid bass but the most forward and in you face bass. Still balanced and sub emphasized. An early review saying the bass was equal to some much pricier models including the SE846 is totally believable!
  
 Again open back, so not the best iso but the rich sound keeps outside noise at bay combined with the forward lively nature of the CKS1100 which seems to help. it does sound like it is through the back and at the tips the iso is the same as the CKR's.
  
 Treble is well done being crisp and lively and clear but not too bright nor does it misbehave as far as sibilance or peaks


----------



## TwinACStacks

dweaver said:


> To be clear I do prefer my Z5 still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 And well you should dweaver. If I had the scratch I might look into the Z5's as well. That being said the Puros will definitely grow on you. I think they have a very NATURAL (at least to my ears), presentation.
  
 But Then, I STILL love to cut loose with the Rock Zircons!!!!  If you haven't Heard them, Do yourself a favor and spend the BIG money ($15 USD or so) and get a Pair.  Audiophile? Hell No
  
 BUT, they are the most fun you can have without getting Naked.....
  
 There is nothing that can do EDM and Trance Music more justice.
  








 TWIN


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, but what happens if you wear them AND YOU GET NAKED? I don't think my heart would hold up...


----------



## BloodyPenguin

doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, but what happens if you wear them AND YOU GET NAKED? I don't think my heart would hold up...


 
  
 Worth the risk to find out.
  
 Guess I am going to have to spend $15 now.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, but what happens if you wear them AND YOU GET NAKED? I don't think my heart would hold up...


 

 you would end up at a Mets World Series game!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> A start over here...http://www.head-fi.org/t/784376/new-audio-technica-solid-bass-flagship-iem-ath-cks1100/30#post_12031894
> 
> 
> Basically, so far, a more realistic open back version of the CKR's. Maybe a bit of the forward CKR10 making the LTD sound laid back but maybe  not the midbass the CKR10 is known for. Possibly the cleanest and restrained of all the dual phase models as far as mid bass but the most forward and in you face bass. Still balanced and sub emphasized. An early review saying the bass was equal to some much pricier models including the SE846 is totally believable!
> ...


 

 Open back version of CKRs? Oh man tell me it ain't so. I was so considering the new XBA-300.


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> Open back version of CKRs? Oh man tell me it ain't so. I was so considering the new XBA-300.


 

 Well, no, not an open backed CKR. A CKR with the second chamber and semi-open 

  

  
 An open back CKR might just sound more like an XBA-300. The CKS are going for more bass and richness of sound of course.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow those are burly looking. Nothing new for CKS phones I suppose. I like that large chamber. Your description of them sound like a much more refined CKS1000..
  
 This thread is no good for me.


----------



## DannyBai

Oh man that's massive.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lmao! Those things are pretty massive. They look good though.


----------



## WhatToChoose

I wonder if this dual-phase idea will ever be transferred to over ears? People say it sounds incredible (which I don't doubt, since it is AT), but that size is a bit too massive for my preferences. Maybe they could work some more of their AT magic with more space in a headphone with this idea...maybe dual phase + bass chamber O.o


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloodypenguin said:


> Worth the risk to find out.
> 
> Guess I am going to have to spend $15 now.


 
 Penguin We even have a dedicated Zircon thread. before you ask, Don't bother with the Mulas, well built but very generic sounding. No where near their Older brothers the Zircons.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread
  
 If You Like EDM, Trance, Jazz or EVEN CLASSICAL (yes they do classical very well) the Zircons LIVE and THRIVE in these Genre's
  
 Go ahead, Get naked. the Mrs. will thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here is the Link of the TRUSTED seller that II've bought 3pairs of Zircons from. VERY reliable although they increased the price slightly:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rock-Luxury-Zircon-stereo-earphone-Headset-In-Ear-handsfree-Headphones-3-5mm-Earbuds-for-iPhone-Samsung/32371508014.html
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

@BloodyPenguin You might also consider the JVC FXH30 if you can find them. Cost more than the ZIrcons, but they're guaranteed amazing with EDM, metal....well, pretty much anything you toss at em.


----------



## vlenbo

@jant71 I will not buy the radius twf series..it costs more than 300 dollars. The safer route would be the audio techncias.


----------



## jant71

Yep, I saw the prices came along and they are $280 and $345 which is higher than I thought but then again the TWF21 was $250 so the 31 and 41 are actually in line with their pricing but they need to be good. The TWF is the cheaper one and is oddly rated to 45,000 on the high end while the 41 is 40,000. If it is more balanced they might be interesting when the price drops a bit and these ceramic piezo tweeters are good like the Jaben hyperdynamic earphones which have them as well. people calling them crazy to sell those earphones for only $200.
  
 Did I mention that the CKS1100 do leak a bit? I don't even have to max out my Sony S639 to use them as earbuds. They even fit pretty well backwards as buds, lol!


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yep, I saw the prices came along and they are $280 and $345 which is higher than I thought but then again the TWF21 was $250 so the 31 and 41 are actually in line with their pricing but they need to be good. The TWF is the cheaper one and is oddly rated to 45,000 on the high end while the 41 is 40,000. If it is more balanced they might be interesting when the price drops a bit and these ceramic piezo tweeters are good like the Jaben hyperdynamic earphones which have them as well. people calling them crazy to sell those earphones for only $200.
> 
> *Did I mention that the CKS1100 do leak a bit*? I don't even have to max out my Sony S639 to use them as earbuds. They even fit pretty well backwards as buds, lol!


 
 Haha, I don't mind the leak. I listen to from mid-low volume levels.
  
 And damn, I remember reading about the twf21s. People thought the mids were amazing for the time it was sold. I wanted to buy it, but then they released an "updated" model. So I waited. Now they release these two and cost more than what I imagined. I will wait a bit before I bite.
  
  
 Have you heard the jaben hyperdynamic by chance?


----------



## TwinACStacks

They might be good but they look uncomfortable as hell. NO WAY are you sleeping in those. At what point do IEMs become large enough to strap on a headband and call them Headphones?
  
 I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to pass on this one.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Haha, I don't mind the leak. I listen to from mid-low volume levels.
> 
> And damn, I remember reading about the twf21s. People thought the mids were amazing for the time it was sold. I wanted to buy it, but then they released an "updated" model. So I waited. Now they release these two and cost more than what I imagined. I will wait a bit before I bite.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe you mean the TWF11, then the TWF21 was the upgrade and now the TWF31/41. I bought the 11 since it was only $150. Unique sound with special bass and sweet mids but ungodly awkward and uncomfortable fit for me.
 Shigzeo trying to wear them...

  
  
  
 Have not heard the Hyperdynamic just read the impressions from the trade shows.


----------



## vlenbo

twinacstacks said:


> They might be good but they look uncomfortable as hell. NO WAY are you sleeping in those. At what point do IEMs become large enough to strap on a headband and call them Headphones?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to pass on this one.
> 
> ...


 
 If that's your priority, definitely steer clear of those lol.
  
 I'm used to audio techncia's large in-ears. The sony's hurt me though. Those are very uncomfortable for me. The sound result is what I care about (though really, there are worse out there, believe me.)


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Maybe you mean the TWF11, then the TWF21 was the upgrade and now the TWF31/41. I bought the 11 since it was only $150. Unique sound with special bass and sweet mids but ungodly awkward and uncomfortable fit for me.
> Shigzeo trying to wear them...
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/545647/review-radius-hp-twf21-aka-w-n-2  I've read this before. It might just be a twf11 instead of a twf21?
  
 The "updated" model is here.
  
  
 http://kakaku.com/item/J0000004995/ the 22.


----------



## jant71

Yep, that is the second one and Joker also hated the fit of the first..."Similarly, while the day-to-day usability of the original Radius DDM was at best a mixed bag, the new earphone is much easier to live with. The isolation and build quality have not undergone significant improvement but the new housings fit me much, much better - gone is the strange vertical-driver fit of the original DDM in favor of an earbud-style half-in-ear design."
  
 These two guys...


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Yep, that is the second one and Joker also hated the fit of the first..."Similarly, while the day-to-day usability of the original Radius DDM was at best a mixed bag, the new earphone is much easier to live with. The isolation and build quality have not undergone significant improvement but the new housings fit me much, much better - gone is the strange vertical-driver fit of the original DDM in favor of an earbud-style half-in-ear design."
> 
> These two guys...


 
  
 Never knew the twf11 looked like that (on the left). I thought the twf11 would be different looking since the twf22 looks just like that. That looks awkward as all heck. Glad I didn't miss much with these earphones. I feel like I won't be able to buy the twf31 anytime soon though, and I truly do want to.
  
 The updated models were the 22s model btw, so I wasn't completely mistaken.


----------



## DannyBai

I remember owning the ones on the right. Sounded good back then and fit was fine. Smooth sound. Brookstone made a copy too and those were great for fraction of the price.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That hyperdynamic looks interesting any info on those at all?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

vlenbo said:


> If that's your priority, definitely steer clear of those lol.
> 
> I'm used to audio techncia's large in-ears. The sony's hurt me though. Those are very uncomfortable for me. The sound result is what I care about (though really, there are worse out there, believe me.)


 





 Yes. I have the KZ ANV which is a clone copy of the 1000 ANV, and although I think it's the most audiophile EQ'd of the KZ's, it's just TOO uncomfortable for me to wear for any long period. So I KNOW those 1100's are FAR too large for my comfort zone.
  
 No doubt they are a great product though. Audio Technica stuff is always top notch.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

I make a thread for LZ A2:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sidy DM4, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-miss-dm4-super-bass-hifi-metal-dynamic-in-ear-headphones-earphones-for-phone-black-with-microphone/reviews/14391


----------



## Hisoundfi

Macaw RT-10, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-rt-10-interchangeable-panel-hifi-earphones/reviews/14393


----------



## jant71

Nice!
  
 They do look eargreeable...

  
  
 "The RT-10 is a more budget oriented earphone that has taken feedback from its flagship and implemented some improvements in design. While I don’t feel the RT-10 matches the fidelity level of the GT-100S, it isn’t far off. The RT-10 has more bass than the bassiest filter of the GT-100S and carries more of a sub focus. Midrange and treble are similarly tuned, but the GT-100S is slightly airier and more resolving.
  
 The fit and comfort of the RT-10 is leaps and bounds better than the GT-100s."
  
 This bodes well for the RT-20 both in fit and sound. Looking forward to that one if the first single driver isn't far off. Perhaps the RT-20 will bring tuning filters as well as at least flagship level sound??


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> Macaw RT-10, Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-rt-10-interchangeable-panel-hifi-earphones/reviews/14393




You are a review machine! If these weren't cable over ear, I'd hop on them.


----------



## jant71

A couple more CKS1100 thoughts...
  
 The specs are misleading being the same as the CKR10 and 9LTD. They are easily more sensitive and prone to hearing hiss if the device has it. Pretty certain it is due to the larger magnet on the one driver. The CKS just doesn't need the volume level the LTD or the FXT200 need to get to normal listening levels.

 They are even on the other dual phase models...

 Not that the CKR's needed better bass but that is what I used to think. now i think there is better and even more enjoyable bass for the taking. In exchange for some $$$ from your wallet that is.
  
 With the longer MMCX connector at around the same time the new Titan 3 and 5 etc. also have it, and the plug and relief similarity, it is hard not to think DUNU-Topsound doesn't still have an OEM hand in these 
  
 Burn in is progressing as is my acclimating to them and learning the intricacies of the CKS1100. Worth noting is the change from most everything being quite up front to better front to back now as far as positioning and layering. Still a bit of time before my review but I can say they will get two thumbs up from and outside of maybe more tip choices they more than live up to what I hoped they would be.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Torque Audio t096z review, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t096z/reviews/14394


----------



## WhatToChoose

hisoundfi said:


> Torque Audio t096z review, Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/torque-audio-t096z/reviews/14394


 

 Reviewing spree?


----------



## Hisoundfi

whattochoose said:


> Reviewing spree?


Ha, I had two of them written already and just needed to post it with the pictures. The third one was a result of feeling productive.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> A couple more CKS1100 thoughts...
> 
> The specs are misleading being the same as the CKR10 and 9LTD. They are easily more sensitive and prone to hearing hiss if the device has it. Pretty certain it is due to the larger magnet on the one driver. The CKS just doesn't need the volume level the LTD or the FXT200 need to get to normal listening levels.
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 Please tell me jant, does the bass along with the vocals and staging sound amazing in this song?


----------



## jant71

Why yes, it does! Very clean and balanced using Philips M  3580 tips on the outer post with a medium depth insertion. Good choice for all the vocals and the positioning there. Went back again with the Elation(modded so it is more treble oriented) and the 1100 was easily more refined, spaced out, and noticeably wider. Easy to here her more center and then the other vocals panning more left and right towards the sides and a "solid" wall of bass behind though less than the JVC brought but it was grander or bigger scale in size even though the amount was less if you get what I mean. More can be had with the right tips/seal if I want though.


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Why yes, it does! Very clean and balanced using Philips M  3580 tips on the outer post with a medium depth insertion. Good choice for all the vocals and the positioning there. Went back again with the Elation(modded so it is more treble oriented) and the 1100 was easily more refined, spaced out, and noticeably wider. Easy to here her more center and then the other vocals panning more left and right towards the sides and a "solid" wall of bass behind though less than the JVC brought but it was grander or bigger scale in size even though the amount was less if you get what I mean. More can be had with the right tips/seal if I want though.


 
 Thank you very much jant, I'm very tempted!


----------



## peter123

Hey guys this might actually be one of my best budget discoveries ever:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/yinjw-diy-ie800/reviews/14409


----------



## WhatToChoose

peter123 said:


> Hey guys this might actually be one of my best budget discoveries ever:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/yinjw-diy-ie800/reviews/14409


 

 That's pretty interesting that a knockoff actually turned out to be good actually


----------



## CoiL

For me this exact same (same seller) Yinjw "IE800" was very mid-bass oriented (DX50 & Aune T1). Couldn`t listen them for longer sessions, mid-bass just got too overwhelming.
 Yes, they have pretty good imaging, separation and details but that mid-bass ruined everything for me. And I did gave them proper burn-in time too, without changes (I didn`t notice any).
 I ended up sacrificing it as a cable donor to wooden version.
  
 I prefer wooden Yinjw "IE800" (2014 open back grills) version over ceramic for sure. Though, wooden version may have little elevated bass over rest FR (not basshead-like), it almost doesn`t bleed at all to other FR and isn`t boomy or loose. In modified configuration this IEM sounds even more amazing


----------



## yangian

Yes, it's very important for some headphones to match a proper source!!
 It's shocked me! I seems to understand why KEF M200 wasn't hyped as some other Chinese brands products. It's very sensitive to source. It's unimpressive for most my sources. Before, I found it's best with neutron througy Nexus 7, amplified by NX1. Recently I used it with Explorer, Man, So much details (more than IE800. well, I'm not sure if IE800 is also that picky to sources), such a huge soundstage, very neutral, very balanced, and sound a little bit warmer than other sources (before, I think it's too cold). It's phenomenal!


----------



## Grayson73

Ali CKR9LTD will be $52 on 11/11.
  
 I wonder how it will compare to the LZ-A2.


----------



## B9Scrambler

grayson73 said:


> Ali CKR9LTD will be $52 on 11/11.
> 
> I wonder how it will compare to the LZ-A2.




Gonna have to ditch those links. They're not welcomed by our mods.


----------



## Hisoundfi

grayson73 said:


> Ali CKR9LTD will be $52 on 11/11.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-Original-CKR9LTD-13mm-Dual-Driver-Dynamic-Noise-Isolating-Premuim-Solid-Bass-Stereo-Music-Earphone/32372413763.html
> 
> ...


Not even a close comparison. 

If we are talking the same Aliexpress CKR9-LTD I listened to, I can say without any hesitation the A2 schiits all over it as its flying by in a luxury jet while the ALI CKR9-LTD putzes along a back country road on a beat up bicycle.


----------



## RedJohn456

hisoundfi said:


> Not even a close comparison.
> 
> If we are talking the same Aliexpress CKR9-LTD I listened to, I can say without any hesitation the A2 schiits all over it as its flying by in a luxury jet while the ALI CKR9-LTD putzes along a back country road on a beat up bicycle.


 

 LMAO oh man you have a way with words


----------



## CoiL

I would choose back country road with beat up bicycle over luxury jet for sure (not talking about IEM`s ). Point is - lot depends on personal preferences.


----------



## ozkan

coil said:


> I would choose back country road with beat up bicycle over luxury jet for sure (not talking about IEM`s ). Point is - lot depends on personal preferences.




+1.


----------



## RedJohn456

coil said:


> I would choose back country road with beat up bicycle over luxury jet for sure (not talking about IEM`s ). Point is - lot depends on personal preferences.


 

 Well, to an extent, but this is referring to sheer technical ability correct if I am wrong. Sure people have preferences for one type of sound but this is more about which is the more technically capable iem right?


----------



## ozkan

hisoundfi said:


> Not even a close comparison.
> 
> If we are talking the same Aliexpress CKR9-LTD I listened to, I can say without any hesitation the A2 schiits all over it as its flying by in a luxury jet while the ALI CKR9-LTD putzes along a back country road on a beat up bicycle.




So to be more specific what are the differences between them?


----------



## twister6

redjohn456 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > Not even a close comparison.
> ...


 
  
 When it comes to Vince (@Hisoundfi, tagging you bud to make sure you don't miss it), the only deciding factor I would take into consideration is which one will he fish out of the bowl if it "drops" down?


----------



## Hisoundfi

ozkan said:


> So to be more specific what are the differences between them?


I'm going off of memory, but I'm confident that the LZ A2 are better than my CKR9-LTD was in just about every single way possible, primarily in resolution. 

Guys, the A2 is on part with the best of what I have. They absolutely rock. Check the thread started for them. I'm not the only one saying it.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> I would choose back country road with beat up bicycle over luxury jet for sure (not talking about IEM`s ). Point is - lot depends on personal preferences.


 

 Yes. A2 might be not for you. It has lot of bass quantity.


----------



## Hisoundfi

yangian said:


> Yes. A2 might be not for you. It has lot of bass quantity.


Ya they are definitely on the warmer and bassier side of things. 

They remind me of a Fidue A83 with slightly more relaxed but just as clear treble.


----------



## RedJohn456

yangian said:


> Yes. A2 might be not for you. It has lot of bass quantity.


 

 Hmm, with the tips I am using, they dont sound like they have a lot of bass quantity. It is warmer than neutral obviously but bass seems in line with the rest of the sound range. It is no bass monster, its not a bassy mess by any means.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> I'm going off of memory, but I'm confident that the LZ A2 are better than my CKR9-LTD was in just about every single way possible, primarily in resolution.
> 
> Guys, the A2 is on part with the best of what I have. They absolutely rock. Check the thread started for them. I'm not the only one saying it.




Hmm, makes me wonder about those ali LTD's. I certainly wouldn't rate the LZ A2's higher than the LTD's, on par at the bes which really is still quite impressive.


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Hmm, makes me wonder about those ali LTD's. I certainly wouldn't rate the LZ A2's higher than the LTD's, on par at the bes which really is still quite impressive.


That's why I don't think the Aliexpress version I heard is authentic (that combined with the fact there was no case).


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> That's why I don't think the Aliexpress version I heard is authentic (that combined with the fact there was no case).




Yes, that sounds likely


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Yes, that sounds likely


Don't get me wrong, the Aliexpress version is very decent, but it can't be the real deal. 

In the same breath, the longer I own my eBay version, the more I'm convinced they are legit. That will give the A2 a run for its money.


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> I'm going off of memory, but I'm confident that the LZ A2 are better than my CKR9-LTD was in just about every single way possible, primarily in resolution.
> 
> Guys, the A2 is on part with the best of what I have. They absolutely rock. Check the thread started for them. I'm not the only one saying it.


 
  


peter123 said:


> Hmm, makes me wonder about those ali LTD's. I certainly wouldn't rate the LZ A2's higher than the LTD's, on par at the bes which really is still quite impressive.


 
  
 As Coil said, Always the matter is personal preference. It can give little help to others only say one is better or worse than another. Hopefully you excellent reviewers could give detailed reviews and objectie comparison with some popular same-tier phones in the near future. Thank you guys!


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Aliexpress version is very decent, but it can't be the real deal.
> 
> In the same breath, the longer I own my eBay version, the more I'm convinced they are legit. That will give the A2 a run for its money.




That sounds in line whith what I hear so I agree that it's likely that they're genuine


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> As Coil said, Always the matter is personal preference. It can give little help to others only say one is better or worse than another. Hopefully you excellent reviewers could give detailed reviews and objectie comparison with some popular same-tier phones in the near future. Thank you guys!




Yes that's true but somewhere a pure technical performance comes in to play as well. When one have heard a lot of IEM's it should be possible to hear that an IEM might be technically good although it's not necessarily ones preferred signature. I find this to be easier with higher tier products since they *in general* has fewer and less obvious compromises.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Yes that's true but somewhere a pure technical performance comes in to play as well. When one have heard a lot of IEM's it should be possible to hear that an IEM might be technically good although it's not necessarily ones preferred signature. I find this to be easier with higher tier products since they *in general* has fewer and less obvious compromises.


 

 Agree.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Well said peter123

I know there will be some who feel the LZ A2 isn't their cup of tea, but listening to them I can tell it will be far and few between. I was expecting the A2 to be another overly hyped pair of in-ears. I was shocked to hear how technically capable and enjoyable they were from the second I started listening to them.


----------



## waynes world

@Brooko 's excellent review of the mighty VE Zen earbud...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ve-zen/reviews/14418
  
 If anyone is a bit leery of spending the $128 for the VE Zen, you can get a very good taste of what it's all about with the $5 VE Monk. As Brooko says:
  


> *Zen $128 vs Monk $5*
> The first thing I noticed swapping between the two was how similar the bass was, in fact how very similar the whole signature is.  The main difference is that the Zen just appears more vivid and detailed, while the Monk is a little bit more distant and doesn’t have the same life. What is clear though is what an incredible deal the Monk is, and if I wasn’t currently comparing the two side-by-side, I’d be praising the Monk as better than some IEMs I have at 20 times the price. But for lovers of the Monk wanting a step up – the Zen (to me anyway) is absolutely worth it. Every time I switch from the Monk to the Zen, it’s like adding a notch of clarity and presence.


----------



## yangian

hisoundfi said:


> Well said @peter123
> 
> I know there will be some who feel the LZ A2 isn't their cup of tea, but listening to them I can tell it will be far and few between. I was expecting the A2 to be another overly hyped pair of in-ears. I was shocked to hear how technically capable and enjoyable they were from the second I started listening to them.


 

 Well said! I think one of the most techinique issues of IEMs is the middle bass bother the middle. A2 amazingly handle this to an incredible extent! Almost perfect bass quality/quantity and perfect (sorry I have little experience) vocal!


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> Well said peter123
> 
> I know there will be some who feel the LZ A2 isn't their cup of tea, but listening to them I can tell it will be far and few between. I was expecting the A2 to be another overly hyped pair of in-ears. I was shocked to hear how technically capable and enjoyable they were from the second I started listening to them.




Yes, I think you're correct that not many people will dislike them. They're actually not my preferred signature but I still enjoy them quite a lot 

On another note my quad BA "bullets" is up for delivery tomorrow. I've got the same fear for them that you had for the A2's. Hopefully they'll arrive before I go to Denmark for a couple days so we'll get the aswer.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Yes, I think you're correct that not many people will dislike them. They're actually not my preferred signature but I still enjoy them quite a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Could you please post the link again? Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

peter123 said:


> Yes, I think you're correct that not many people will dislike them. They're actually not my preferred signature but I still enjoy them quite a lot
> 
> On another note my quad BA "bullets" is up for delivery tomorrow. I've got the same fear for them that you had for the A2's. Hopefully they'll arrive before I go to Denmark for a couple days so we'll get the aswer.


After hearing the A2 that's another one I'm keeping a close eye on. I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions Peter, and possibly saving/costing me $90


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Could you please post the link again? Thanks!




http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520639074705.html


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> After hearing the A2 that's another one I'm keeping a close eye on. I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions Peter, and possibly saving/costing me $90



Lol, don't worry I'll share my impression as soon as possible but in worse case it might not be until Sunday


----------



## Ap616

peter123 said:


> Hmm, makes me wonder about those ali LTD's. I certainly wouldn't rate the LZ A2's higher than the LTD's, on par at the bes which really is still quite impressive.



I really really like my ALI-CK9LTDs I have. More so than my Duoza. Like they almost fit my preferences to a tee.



hisoundfi said:


> Well said peter123
> 
> I know there will be some who feel the LZ A2 isn't their cup of tea, but listening to them I can tell it will be far and few between. I was expecting the A2 to be another overly hyped pair of in-ears. I was shocked to hear how technically capable and enjoyable they were from the second I started listening to them.




I'm really looking forward to your detailed A2, Duoza, EBay CKR9LTD comparison in your review!! It will probably be a deciding factor if I try the A2 or not. Cause I thoroughly enjoy the CKR9LTD I have as well as my Duoza for backup. I honestly don't put much in/on my ears besides the CKR9LTD & MA900 anymore. Not even my Duoza as much...
I have no doubt the A2 is good, but yeah. Only so many ears...


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520639074705.html



 

Thanks!


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > http://mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/520639074705.html
> ...




Hey, no problem


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> Yes. A2 might be not for you. It has lot of bass quantity.


 
  
 As long as they have less bass than Piston 2, Basso, KEF M200, but more bass than RE-400, Singolo, I'll be ok.  I prefer bass around Tenore, KC06, Fidelio S2 levels.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> As long as they have less bass than Piston 2, Basso, KEF M200, but more bass than RE-400, Singolo, I'll be ok.  I prefer bass around Tenore, KC06, Fidelio S2 levels.




They've got quite a bit more bass than the S2's and a little less than the Pistons but much better quality.


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> As long as they have less bass than Piston 2, Basso, KEF M200, but more bass than RE-400, Singolo, I'll be ok.  I prefer bass around Tenore, KC06, Fidelio S2 levels.


 

 KEF M200? No, A2 has more bass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 M200 is amazing! It's very sensitive to source, just as Yijw IE800 that Peter123 mentioned in his review. With Exploer, M200 is incredible to my ear!


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Hey, no problem


 
 I took a look on reviews on Taobao. Very impressive! Almost all good reviews, as A2.
 But I used to pay attention to those bad review, I believe most people do. This is a "not that good" review:
 格了好多天才来评价。之前自己的两条几千元的耳机在搬家途中失踪了，而且现在也解毒了，对音乐要求不是很高，所以才来买这个耳机。总体来说是超值的，但是 也没有什么惊喜。高频很好，中频也不错，低频对于动铁单元的耳机来说算好，不过没有动圈惊艳，量够却不够深。声场不够大，准确说是不够宽。解析力对于我之 前的耳机还是差了些（交响乐）。单一乐器非常好，可以算惊艳吧。适合单一乐器的纯音乐，发烧人声唱片，流行也勉强ok，摇滚要求不高也可以。交响乐对于我 来说就绝对不用这听了。当然这个价格大家也不要太要求狠了。本人没有怎么煲耳机，如果以后有大的变化在来追评。
  
 I'll translate it when I have time later if you needed. Anyway, I definitely don't want to demean this phone, I just said, I'm very impressive in its reviews. Just want to let you know both end of oponion. Anyway, since you have bought it, looking forward to your oponion.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> I took a look on reviews on Taobao. Very impressive! Almost all good reviews, as A2.
> But I used to pay attention to those bad review, I believe most people do. This is a "not that good" review:
> 格了好多天才来评价。之前自己的两条几千元的耳机在搬家途中失踪了，而且现在也解毒了，对音乐要求不是很高，所以才来买这个耳机。总体来说是超值的，但是 也没有什么惊喜。高频很好，中频也不错，低频对于动铁单元的耳机来说算好，不过没有动圈惊艳，量够却不够深。声场不够大，准确说是不够宽。解析力对于我之 前的耳机还是差了些（交响乐）。单一乐器非常好，可以算惊艳吧。适合单一乐器的纯音乐，发烧人声唱片，流行也勉强ok，摇滚要求不高也可以。交响乐对于我 来说就绝对不用这听了。当然这个价格大家也不要太要求狠了。本人没有怎么煲耳机，如果以后有大的变化在来追评。
> 
> I'll translate it when I have time later if you needed. Anyway, I definitely don't want to demean this phone, I just said, I'm very impressive in its reviews. Just want to let you know both end of oponion. Anyway, since you have bought it, looking forward to your oponion.




Thanks, if I get them before I leave tomorrow there's no need for translation. If not I'd appreciate it, I'll let you know how it works out.

I've read many of them, possible this one as well with Google translation but it's a lot that's not understandable.

My main fear is that the bass is too little.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Thanks, if I get them before I leave tomorrow there's no need for translation. If not I'd appreciate it, I'll let you know how it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


From many reviews and your taste of bass, I believe it should be ok for you. One reviewer said the bass cannot compared with DD's though, but is excellent among those BAs phones.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, if I get them before I leave tomorrow there's no need for translation. If not I'd appreciate it, I'll let you know how it works out.
> ...




Sounds good, thank you for the help


----------



## Exesteils

This new CKS1100 looks huge but I really think I will like the sound. Hmmmm, to buy or not to buy


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> KEF M200? No, A2 has more bass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh no, I hope that doesn't mean I won't like it.  My problem with KEF M200 is that the bass was too strong.  When I turn up the volume to get the vocals where I like them, the bass is overwhelming.  To me, the M200 wasn't balanced quite right.
  
 As I said before, the balance for Tenore, S2, and KC06 are right to me.  RE400 and Singolo too little bass, M200, Piston, Basso too much bass.  I guess we'll see!


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Oh no, I hope that doesn't mean I won't like it.  My problem with KEF M200 is that the bass was too strong.  When I turn up the volume to get the vocals where I like them, the bass is overwhelming.  To me, the M200 wasn't balanced quite right.
> 
> As I said before, the balance for Tenore, S2, and KC06 are right to me.  RE400 and Singolo too little bass, M200, Piston, Basso too much bass.  I guess we'll see!




Fwiw I to like the bass on the Tenores and S2's and although the A2's got more I still enjoy them a lot


----------



## jant71

Not quite ready for my actual review but time to spill the scoop on the CKS1100...
  
 I like the packaging. It is still about the same as the CKR's, the CKS1000's, etc. that many of us are familiar with. The accessories are quality but there are not quite enough of them. The newer CK51 tips are like a hybrid 3580 tips. Shape and softness of the 3580 and also the bore width but a much stiffer black core to them. An upgrade over the CK55 that come with the CKR's but you can still get a bigger stage presentation from wider bore tips. They are a good addition to the collection. The case is new and large with two sections and two snaps. A nice leather look with a rougher grain than the previous smoother case. I also like that the flap/lid overlap is shorter which makes it a bit more ergonomic for everyday use. After the nice tips and case that is it though and AT could give us more including a clip. A large, weighty earphone can certainly use a clip to take weight over the earphones since they may(are for me) be more prone to getting pulled out easier. If any earphone should come with a decent clip count the 1100 among them. A nice clip and more than 4 pair of tips should be included with a flagship phone.
  
 Build quality is to quote the box, "solid" and I have no real issues. The cable after the Y is fairly thin but same as the CKR phones. This time we have the AT version of MMCX which is longer and very sturdy/stable feeling. The connectors fit tight and won't spin without some force and the insertion and removal is done with a sturdy click locking them in. No issues at all with these connectors so far. The relief to the plug is a bit longer this time and the plug is metal. The same barely there size y joint is there again from AT and I like that it is small and that it prevents snagging on things like zippers. On to the housings that are mostly plastic(looks like ABS in the rear and polycarb. up front for the tube cap) but the large cylinder inside is a solid aluminum enclosure. Along the same line as the CKR these are based off of, plastic wrapping around an metal cylinder with some venting in the back. So, again, those familiar with the CKR series will have a good idea of how these are constructed.
  
 Fit is always somewhat subjective. The CKS1100 is very much an angled tube, off center, half in-ear style. It has dual post positions like Radius phones and some others. The tips can be further out or a little closer in on the tube. As you guessed, further out gets more seal and more bass while the inside post eases off the bass some. the inside post position gives a more balanced sound but may make the 1100 not stay in the ears very well depending on tip choice. The CKS1100 really just fit with the ear tips and front most cylinder section that the tube branches off from. The rest will hang in the air unless one's ear are big enough to insert them far enough to have the strains touch the ear. Depends on ear anatomy and size. fit may take a bit of practice esp. on the inner post but most people should find them easy to fit after that period and quite comfy.
  
 About burn in...I found the CKS not as detailed or textured right out of the box. The promised depth from the dual venting was not really impressive and they were very forward, almost too much. After a while the CKS1100 separated out, needed a notch or two less volume and not every single sound was up front in your face anymore. A front to back three dimensional sound developed and the promised depth and large stage came through more. Detail and texture revealed themselves as sounds overlapped less than before.
  
 On to the sound: A bit of a dichotomy here due to the two post positions. A strong bass phone which is bassy but not quite hardcore basshead. Also a full and solid bass earphone with good balance. Either way the CKS1100 has fullness and weight that is very satisfying even unamped and at low listening levels. The Diamond Like Carbon coating seems to give good detail, tight notes, and high treble clarity with some sparkle that stays polite enough/peak minimized. In balance mode they may have more treble than the CKR's by a slight bit. On the outer post the bass starts to dominate the treble a bit but being more apparent to begin with, both the mids and treble don't get buried but just aren't the main focus. I tend to use the inner post position for better balance and also like the push neutral sources give then really make them ideally balanced to me. Warmer sources like my Sony's push them towards a bassier sound.
  
 The presentation is headphone-like and 3D. One of those earphones that fool you into hearing thing you think is outside noise but is not. Dual phase drivers plus a second chamber with semi-open dual vents will do that but at the cost of leakage and less isolation. The stage is very well done to my ears. Even width and height and depth is also quite good. Combine it with the 1100 being an up front phone, the depth may take the crown of the three. The distance between the most forward they can tickle your ears to the furthest they can throw sounds is greater than the height or width can do. The best circular and 3-D stage I've heard in a while. Round and not flat with impressive layering from an up front earphone. Being up front doesn't allow spacing as easy as a farther back presentation. Here we have more close in and not as spaced out but still higher end separation  Again they are a more up front and in your face which throws it's detail and texture at you. Guitars are very detailed, piano is great with the DLC clarity. 
  
 Two things are at work here are the DLC which seemed to have tight notes and very good clarity right out of the box. Also, while the dual phase drivers have good size magnets, the CKS1100 doubles the bass driver's magnet size which makes these noticeably more sensitive than the CKR models. These reveal hiss more readily, need less volume, and have a more controlled bass though the venting works to help increase it. Great bass detail and texture here. No wonder the bass here is compared to near $1000 earphones in a couple of reviews. The large magnet makes the bass more sensitive so it follows the source power well. If a source is tight and neutral the bass will follow well and be more audiophile then you might think and if a source is more consumer it will bloom more. If a source livens up and gets brighter at higher volumes the CKS adds bass more readily with higher volumes. It also keeps a more full sound at lower volumes. With my previous LTD, the sound would liven up and adds more treble sparkle while the CKS1100 adds more bass than treble with the same source but it has more treble presence to begin with(certainly reinforced by the up front nature). Not many phones have such a steady, gradual bass increase along the volume curve as most seem to plateau or even drop off some. If you go balanced there is super high end bass detail, texture, and imaging here. Pushing them basshead starts to cover up finer nuances with some thump as one might expect. Bass reach is wonderful and well done as the sub, low, and mid bass are presented in nearly equal amounts in either position. A few decibels up for the outer post. Sub-bass is nearly always the focus unless some bass guitar steals it a bit higher up. Guitar plucks like to take the stage up along with kick drum if not all to themselves
  
 The mids are pretty much the equivalent of the CKR9LTD but balanced with more bass and treble presence the mids fit in well and don't stand out. Good clarity and sweetness here and that great depth allows vocal positioning/tracking above what the Sound Reality phones could do with the great front to back range. Seal and post position will change male vocal thickness and warmth with some more warmth. Good weight, emotion, and texture in the midrange. On the more balanced setting and with thier forwardness you will hear just about everything the midrange and vocals have to present.
  
 Treble has always surprised/satisfied me. I never bought a CKS1000 for fear of not enough sparkle, crispness, and the accompanying detail to match a rich low end. Seems AT went on a mission to makes sure the CKS1100 has this including in their own description..."next generation equipped profound low and high resolution sound to the symbiosis "DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL DRIVERS" specially designed" and "In front of the diaphragm, it adopted a DLC (diamond-like carbon) coating to improve the high-frequency characteristics have a high hardness close to diamond. It has achieved a high-resolution reproduction of a wide range of bandwidth". The CKS1000 reviews seemed to point this out and the new description helped me in making my purchase decision pretty easy or more safe in my mind. Pretty sparkly out of the box and nicely refined. Not that smooth or polite like the CKR9LTD. More like the CKR9 in making itself more known but quite a bit more refined than the CKR. Tight and crisp and energetic on the more balanced post with detail and sharp note with an accurate decay. Nothing odd as in metallic or grain of any kind. Just clean and clear and just enough. Take the Titan 1 treble and reign it in a bit as far as peaks and brightness(and a bit of extension) and remove the titanium tinge and you have it, lol! Well more forward as well should we not forget how forward the 1100 is. Treble is not quite up to the performance of the bass but it is quite pure for an AT and a favorite over the CKR I have heard, the Rockets, the Titans, and as good as my modded FXT200 which has great treble. When you move over to the outer post and more bass abounds the treble does get more polite and less there maybe a bit more Rocket-like though the Rocket's has less to do with big bass on the other end being the reason for taking presence away. Still makes it self known even if less of the focus there. The CKS1100 should not scare anyone away for fear of lacking treble(quantity or quality) like the CKS1000 did to me and possibly others.
  
 In short, the CKS1100 are a sweet phone with some of the best bass out there esp. for $200 and soon to be less. Throw in excellent mids and treble and a truly convincing headphone-like presentation make it a special phone. Certainly a best buy for me and worked out even a bit better than I hoped. Also already landed my CKR9LTD with a new owner


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Not quite ready for my actual review but time to spill the scoop on the CKS1100...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Great stuff! I didn't want to want them, but thanks to your impressions....


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Great stuff! I didn't want to want them, but thanks to your impressions....


 
  
 Well, good size drivers, big magnets and semi-open/large housing are a solid recipe that should come out well. Based off hearing two of the CKR is was very likely it was gonna be done well. The best part is how they can be pushed one way or the other. With the right tips and certain sources more audiophile in voicing they give me a surprisingly well balanced and audiophile sound with more than a bit of texture, richness, fullness that satisfies but doesn't overwhelm or detract from the sound but kinda completes it. They do appreciate the right push as far as good clean power and files to do their best work. A bit too sensitive and not the best match with my Sony S639 as they get a bit more consumer sounding. Still, the CKS1100 takes EQ nicely. Feed them right and you will be rewarded. Really something with the 770C or my Lanhui E109 esp. on the JAZZ setting.


----------



## DannyBai

I don't see how the AT super fan will resist this.


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> Oh no, I hope that doesn't mean I won't like it.  My problem with KEF M200 is that the bass was too strong.  When I turn up the volume to get the vocals where I like them, the bass is overwhelming.  To me, the M200 wasn't balanced quite right.
> 
> As I said before, the balance for Tenore, S2, and KC06 are right to me.  RE400 and Singolo too little bass, M200, Piston, Basso too much bass.  I guess we'll see!


 

 Seems either yours or mine is a defective one. Mine is very neutral, very balanced. Did you see from M200/M500 thread others has such problem? Did you try different tips?


----------



## waynes world

yangian said:


> Seems either yours or mine is a defective one. Mine is very neutral, very balanced. Did you see from M200/M500 thread others has such problem? Did you try different tips?


 
  
 I find the M200's to be very tip and fit dependent. With certain tips I also felt that the bass was too much. I finally settled on the spiral dots and they do indeed sound quite neutral and balanced with them.


----------



## yangian

Quote:


grayson73 said:


> Oh no, I hope that doesn't mean I won't like it.  My problem with KEF M200 is that the bass was too strong.  When I turn up the volume to get the vocals where I like them, the bass is overwhelming.  To me, the M200 wasn't balanced quite right.
> 
> As I said before, the balance for Tenore, S2, and KC06 are right to me.  RE400 and Singolo too little bass, M200, Piston, Basso too much bass.  I guess we'll see!


  
 Quote:


waynes world said:


> I find the M200's to be very tip and fit dependent. With certain tips I also felt that the bass was too much. I finally settled on the spiral dots and they do indeed sound quite neutral and balanced with them.


 
  
 Yeah, I use the black tips from those KZ's phones. It works very well. Very balanced, very neutral, extremely detailed.


----------



## Dsnuts

dannybai said:


> I don't see how the AT super fan will resist this.


 
  
 Oh yes. Thanks to Jant for the very nice impressions of these. Ordered. 
  
 I am expecting mines next week. Japan Speed post. Will share my thoughts on them. 
  
excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a little.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Oh yes. Thanks to Jant for the very nice impressions of these. Ordered.
> 
> I am expecting mines next week. Japan Speed post. Will share my thoughts on them.
> 
> excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a little.




Now that's what I call "resistance is non-existant" lol. Congrats Ds!


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Really something with the 770C




You have my number pegged, don't you lol! If I didn't just kinda sorta accidentally pull the trigger on some sony mdr-100aap's, I'd prolly be kinda sorta accidentally pulling the trigger on these 1100 beasts. Oh well, in time!


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> Seems either yours or mine is a defective one. Mine is very neutral, very balanced. Did you see from M200/M500 thread others has such problem? Did you try different tips?


 
 I found the bass definitely north of neutral on the M200, and others on the M200 said the same thing.  People on the thread suggested using tips that don't completely seal to lessen the bass.
  
 They definitely have more bass than most of the IEMs in my sig, except for Piston and Basso.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> I don't see how the AT super fan will resist this.


 

 my wallet just punched me in the gut! NO NO NO its says!
 like doctorjazz, i am on audio diet, but they sure do look tempting and 
 flavorful! hope you get some soon DannyBai and give us your impressions
 and enthusiasm!  cheers!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Oh yes. Thanks to Jant for the very nice impressions of these. Ordered.
> 
> I am expecting mines next week. Japan Speed post. Will share my thoughts on them.
> 
> excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a little.


 

 Donuts--glad to see you are sonically LIVING LARGE!  can't wait to hear your
 thoughts on this new ATH monster phone!!! cheers!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

grayson73 said:


> I found the bass definitely north of neutral on the M200, and others on the M200 said the same thing.  People on the thread suggested using tips that don't completely seal to lessen the bass.
> 
> They definitely have more bass than most of the IEMs in my sig, except for Piston and Basso.


 





 Grayson Let me suggest the Puro IEM500. It is about the most Balanced, Natural sounding earphone I have heard. Be forewarned it has a Flat Audiophile type EQ and at around 34 Ohm it is quite hard to drive, (think Havi B3). It lists for around $200 USD but is available for $50 at some sites.
  
 No Brainer @ $50, and still worth every Penny of List price.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

twinacstacks said:


> Grayson Let me suggest the Puro IEM500. It is about the most Balanced, Natural sounding earphone I have heard. Be forewarned it has a Flat Audiophile type EQ and at around 34 Ohm it is quite hard to drive, (think Havi B3). It lists for around $200 USD but is available for $50 at some sites.
> 
> No Brainer @ $50, and still worth every Penny of List price.
> 
> ...


 
 I've been avoiding the Puro IEM500 and Soundmagic E80 because, based on impressions, I think they'll be bass light for me, since my favorite genre is pop.
  
 I didn't know they were that hard to drive either; I don't use an amp, so it's definitely out now


----------



## Hisoundfi

grayson73 said:


> I've been avoiding the Puro IEM500 and Soundmagic E80 because, based on impressions, I think they'll be bass light for me, since my favorite genre is pop.
> 
> I didn't know they were that hard to drive either; I don't use an amp, so it's definitely out now


To be honest, I don't find my e80 to be bass light whatsoever. nmatheis care to share your thoughts on them?


----------



## TwinACStacks

grayson73 said:


> I've been avoiding the Puro IEM500 and Soundmagic E80 because, based on impressions, I think they'll be bass light for me, since my favorite genre is pop.
> 
> I didn't know they were that hard to drive either; I don't use an amp, so it's definitely out now


 





 Nope the Puros are NOT Bass light. It's there, just not Forward until it's needed. I listen to trance with them. The BEST thing is: they can Take EQing, Bass Boosts and LOTS of power without coming Unglued (unlike the Havis or Flare R2s). Crystal Clear at HUGE Volumes. If that is what you want.
  
 I would suggest the Bette 10mm Hybrid as they are fairly bright, (to my tastes). But as I listen to them (increasing Hours) the Bass is _*still *_filling in and they MAY be a tad too Bassy for you, even though I consider these a more Audiophile oriented 'phone as well.
  
 It's really a Hard call on appropriate EQ.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> To be honest, I don't find my e80 to be bass light whatsoever. @nmatheis care to share your thoughts on them?


 
 When I asked DannyBai about them, he said "I think the GT100 might be the safest bet.  E80 might be bass light, A73 can be a little bright.  Tenore is the smoothest and easiest to listen to and the GT100 comes closet to the Tenore signature."
  
 Can't wait to receive the LZ-A2!


----------



## Grayson73

twinacstacks said:


> Nope the Puros are NOT Bass light. It's there, just not Forward until it's needed. I listen to trance with them. The BEST thing is: they can Take EQing, Bass Boosts and LOTS of power without coming Unglued (unlike the Havis or Flare R2s). Crystal Clear at HUGE Volumes. If that is what you want.
> 
> I would suggest the Bette 10mm Hybrid as they are fairly bright, (to my tastes). But as I listen to them (increasing Hours) the Bass is _*still *_filling in and they MAY be a tad too Bassy for you, even though I consider these a more Audiophile oriented 'phone as well.
> 
> ...


 
 You (or someone) should start a dedicated thread on the Puro


----------



## DannyBai

Grayson, maybe the E50. Great sounding earphone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

grayson73 said:


> You (or someone) should start a dedicated thread on the Puro


 
  


grayson73 said:


> You (or someone) should start a dedicated thread on the Puro


 





 Nah. I'm done Hyping phones. There are too many and they are all getting very good. It's enough to say it's an Audiophile EQ and a no brainer for the money.
  
 I carry around 5-6 Pairs of phones because some of them excel at certain Genres where others Don't.
  
 The only thing for certain I CAN tell you is: Stay away from one of my personal favorites, THE ROCK ZIRCON, as the Bass will stunt your growth. (or significant hair loss depending on age)
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

twinacstacks said:


> *I carry around 5-6 Pairs of phones *because some of them excel at certain Genres where others Don't.


 
  
 You know you`re in trouble when...


----------



## TwinACStacks

waynes world said:


> You know you`re in trouble when...


 





 I need a 12-Step program...
  








 TWIN


----------



## drbluenewmexico

twinacstacks said:


> I need a 12-Step program...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm already on the 13th step audiowholics program: wallet devastation, can't eat phones! but perhaps amplifiers could 
 be sautéed?  hmmmmm


----------



## TwinACStacks

drbluenewmexico said:


> I'm already on the 13th step audiowholics program: wallet devastation, can't eat phones! but perhaps amplifiers could
> be sautéed?  hmmmmm


 





 Onions and Garlic improve everything.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

dannybai said:


> Grayson, maybe the E50. Great sounding earphone.


 
 I'm hoping the LZ-A2 is my last IEM! *fingers crossed*


----------



## bhazard

grayson73 said:


> I'm hoping the LZ-A2 is my last IEM! *fingers crossed*


 
 Wishful thinking. There is no "last IEM" unless you stop listening to music. The best you'll get is a few years before something overtakes it with better sound quality for less money.


----------



## DannyBai

Grayson has mighty will power.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> I'm hoping the LZ-A2 is my last IEM! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


>


 
  
 Wayne's world, when are you going to buy the LZ-A2?


----------



## Grayson73

Ericp10 tried to be done with IEMs and maybe he finally is.  I haven't seen him in awhile.  There's hope for all of us!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Ericp10 tried to be done with IEMs and maybe he finally is.  I haven't seen him in awhile.  There's hope for all of us!


 

 Hope is always just around the corner!  but so is the fed ex and ups delivery guys!


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Wayne's world, when are you going to buy the LZ-A2?


 
  
 Dunno! I've been listening more to earbuds and headphones lately (enjoying not having things jammed into my ears), but when listening to iems I'm quite happy with the kc06a's and titan1's. The LZ-A2's and now the FX1100's have certainly caught my attention though. Hopefully the hype on them will die quickly so that resistance won't be futile (good luck with that Wayne!).
  


grayson73 said:


> Ericp10 tried to be done with IEMs and maybe he finally is.  I haven't seen him in awhile.  There's hope for all of us!


 
  
 Yes, @ericp10 does provide hope!


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> Oh yes. Thanks to Jant for the very nice impressions of these. Ordered.
> 
> I am expecting mines next week. Japan Speed post. Will share my thoughts on them.
> 
> excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just a little.


 

 What was the damage to your wallet? Haven't checked back on the prices since my pre-order and maybe a bit after. $213 shipped EMS wasn't bad to pre-order them. Speaking of I need to use the points I got with the CKS1100. probably not buying anything big but maybe these tips as I wanted to try the JVC colors out...


----------



## jant71

dannybai said:


> Grayson, maybe the E50. Great sounding earphone.


 

 SM has "high end" earphones coming so why buy the E50 or E80 if already waiting. Those and what comes after the A2 are what intrigue me, oh, and the Phantoms


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> I found the bass definitely north of neutral on the M200, and others on the M200 said the same thing.  People on the thread suggested using tips that don't completely seal to lessen the bass.
> 
> They definitely have more bass than most of the IEMs in my sig, except for Piston and Basso.


 
  


twinacstacks said:


> Grayson Let me suggest the Puro IEM500. It is about the most Balanced, Natural sounding earphone I have heard. Be forewarned it has a Flat Audiophile type EQ and at around 34 Ohm it is quite hard to drive, (think Havi B3). It lists for around $200 USD but is available for $50 at some sites.
> 
> No Brainer @ $50, and still worth every Penny of List price.
> 
> ...


 
  
 To my ear, 500 has more bass than M200. As suggested, try different tips. Yes, not fully sealed. Someone reported the bass driver of 200 was defected. I'm not sure mine is good or bad. But mine has enough bass quantity and definitely not overmuch, and the sound is very neutral and balanced. Maybe because I was accustomed with my main IEMs - IE80.  Anyway, if you don't like bass, A2 might be not for you.


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> To my ear, 500 has more bass than M200. As suggested, try different tips. Yes, not fully sealed. Someone reported the bass driver of 200 was defected. I'm not sure mine is good or bad. But mine has enough bass quantity and definitely not overmuch, and the sound is very neutral and balanced. Maybe because I was accustomed with my main IEMs - IE80.  Anyway, if you don't like bass, A2 might be not for you.


 
 Puro IEM500 more bass than M200?  I wonder if anyone else has both.
  
 I do like bass; people say RE-400 has bass north of neutral and I found that they didn't have enough bass nor bass slam.  Same with BA200, Singolo, AX30, Mikros 90
  
 The ones I found too bassy are M200, Piston 2, Gratitude, Basso, NE-700X, Yamaha HPH-200, JVC HA-S500, Monoprice 8323
  
 These have close to the bass quantity I like:  Tenore, KC06, Fidelio S2, Gemini HSR-1000/Takstar Pro 80


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> SM has "high end" earphones coming so why buy the E50 or E80 if already waiting. Those and what comes after the A2 are what intrigue me, oh, and the Phantoms




I never know what you're talking about since you're months ahead of most when it comes to new releases.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> What was the damage to your wallet? Haven't checked back on the prices since my pre-order and maybe a bit after. $213 shipped EMS wasn't bad to pre-order them. Speaking of I need to use the points I got with the CKS1100. probably not buying anything big but maybe these tips as I wanted to try the JVC colors out...


 
 I had to use ebay. My normal Amazon Japan buy, I tried last week and I got a weird overcharge for buying from them. So I had no choice. I opened the bay and bought one. Look forward to them for certain.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm speculating but I'm pretty sure the Vento is gna be a pair of headphones


----------



## Hisoundfi

Also, word on the streets is that the Phantom is possibly going to be released at the end of November, barring any delays.


----------



## yangian

grayson73 said:


> Puro IEM500 more bass than M200?  I wonder if anyone else has both.
> 
> I do like bass; people say RE-400 has bass north of neutral and I found that they didn't have enough bass nor bass slam.  Same with BA200, Singolo, AX30, Mikros 90
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry I have none of your mentioned phones. Yes. 500 is more bassy than my M200.  As A2, bass doesn't intrude middle. Great phone. I havn't had time to listen to 500 and AB with M200. But from memory, they are pretty similar in many facets.


----------



## Baycode

Wanted to share my latest review: Brainwavz S3
http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14443
 Enjoy!


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> I had to use ebay. My normal Amazon Japan buy, I tried last week and I got a weird overcharge for buying from them. So I had no choice. I opened the bay and bought one. Look forward to them for certain.


 

 Ooooh, seems a bit pricey. I did give Kudos to CDjapan which takes PP though I used a CC to get 5% back on them. Too late to cancel those I guess. Still worth it I would say but not as much of a deal 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> I'm speculating but I'm pretty sure the Vento is gna be a pair of headphones


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/772661/soundmagic-e50-e80-story-of-two-magicians-a-review/60#post_11923974
 Sounded like earphones are coming as well  Though not a definite as far as this year so then the wait may be a bit long.


----------



## doctorjazz

As Blue says, I'm out of the purchasing game for now...overextended, more gear than I can listen to by the time I'm pushing up daisies.
Going to sell stuff next weekend at the NY area meet (Stamford, Ct), maybe be able to buy once I unload some stuff; if anyone wants something in my collection in the meantime, you can PM me (it's mostly in my bio, I'll see if it needs updating eventually).


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> As Blue says, I'm out of the purchasing game for now...overextended, more gear than I can listen to by the time I'm pushing up daisies.
> Going to sell stuff next weekend at the NY area meet (Stamford, Ct), maybe be able to buy once I unload some stuff; if anyone wants something in my collection in the meantime, you can PM me (it's mostly in my bio, I'll see if it needs updating eventually).


 
  
 I'll take your H1K's, 850's, Pono, and your partridge in a pear tree please!
  
 Just kidding - I'm the same boat lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > As Blue says, I'm out of the purchasing game for now...overextended, more gear than I can listen to by the time I'm pushing up daisies.
> ...


----------



## twister6

hisoundfi said:


> I'm speculating but I'm pretty sure the Vento is gna be a pair of headphones


 
  
  


hisoundfi said:


> Also, word on the streets is that the Phantom is possibly going to be released at the end of November, barring any delays.


 
  
 By whom?  I'm so out of the loop with my head in DAPs review cloud...


----------



## vlenbo

Mind if I join you jant?
  
 Dsnuts, you're in for a treat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I agree with drblue danny, try to save up for this in-ear. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## jant71

Oooh my, somebody beat the AT Superfan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Welcome to the club!!
  
 ...and don't forget the coolest feature about that case. Have you noticed that yet??


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Oooh my, somebody beat the AT Superfan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The fact that it has a divider for tips/cables? The fact that it's actually thick, great quality, and has room for the in-ear?
  
 Because those are the features I was paying attention to.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Those things look completely bad@$$! Nice pics @vlenbo


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> The fact that it has a divider for tips/cables? The fact that it's actually thick, great quality, and has room for the in-ear?
> 
> Because those are the features I was paying attention to.


 


 What divider?? How come I don't have a divider?


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> What divider?? How come I don't have a divider?


 
 Hohoho, I see where you're going with this. I forget that some cases have a fixed divider. Very sneaky lol. I felt that I could have pulled it off, but I was afraid to lose it, since I may need it someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Still, that makes it even better, more space! I'll "check" again if there's a divider. Might have been my imagination.


----------



## jant71

Velcro my friend! Still in there above my thumb on the left side


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Velcro my friend! Still in there above my thumb on the left side


 
 Wow, now I know the name of the "divider." lol, thanks. I see where you placed it now. I feel kind of ignorant now that I realize the actual term for it. I couldn't tell honestly, it looked like it was removed. I'm seriously starting to appreciate what audio technica did here for the cks1100.
  
  
  
 Also: The fit...
It's unfortunate that the outer post position doesn't provide the most bass for me. I have to force it in but then I have a weird mid and high section. I place it in the inner post, force it in, a lot more bass but so much pain.
  
 On second thought, I found a better way to fix it. Using larger tips, duh. It sounds a lot better and easier for bass to pour in. So far it sounds good, just needs more vocal detail so far.


----------



## jant71

Try twist to fit. They may fit with the reliefs pointing more forward than you may think they would. Or go up a size which useful for me esp. on the inner post. It does take a bit of a learning curve till the fit works itself out as they have a bit of an odd front end...




 (image credit to mag.kakaku.com)
  
 The teardrop-like shape around the tube is the difference.
  
 Edit: There it is, larger tips FTW! I guess you can Google Velcro


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Ericp10 tried to be done with IEMs and maybe he finally is.  I haven't seen him in awhile.  There's hope for all of us!


 
  
  
 Still watching you guys. W60 and Angie have kept me occupied (Pro 50 and K3003 after that). And only really to one headphone now, the HE560. But I am expecting some new mid-fi to come in soon that I will be talking about. Also hoping to hear the Aurisonics new universal IEMs sometime soon. I'll keep you all posted.  Happy listening.


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> Still watching you guys.


 
 Nope. That don't sound creepy at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
  
 Long time no see, Mr. Eric sir!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey @ericp10!


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Nope. That don't sound creepy at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hello jant71....

 Now leave those blinds alone! You're obscuring my view. lol


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Hey @ericp10!


 
  
 doctorjazz, greetings sir!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice track, of course
Hey, it's a Discovery Reunion! 
See you've moved up the food chain a bit, Mr Eric! Sweet!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Nice track, of course
> Hey, it's a Discovery Reunion!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 can we have a virtual listening party??? good to hear from you Eric, Danny, Ds, and everyone!!!!


----------



## waynes world

drbluenewmexico said:


> can we have a virtual listening party??? good to hear from you Eric, Danny, Ds, and everyone!!!!


 
  
 Great idea drblue! I've got some Taylor Swift all lined up and raring to go!


----------



## vlenbo

After listening to the CKS1100 for a few hours, the in-ear monitors almost sound as Jant described it. With the proper fit, acoustic instruments do sound weighty, clear, but most importantly, contain the bite necessary to sound natural. The ath-cks1100's timbre quality is fantastic. Instruments can be differentiated without a problem. Male and female vocals in music almost never compete against each other. Subbass quantities do match with the mid and upper midd bass quantities. I expected a profuse amount of bass levels when I bought this in-ear, but instead, I hear enough bass to sound rich without overwhelming the mids and highs. It still has enough bass to leave you satisfied as it provides the necessary elements for PRAT to occur. 
  
 Treble is phenomenal, it contains a bit more weight to it than the ckr9s and has a bit more presence than the ckr9s. They're never bright though, which is something I kind of anticipated based on jant's description. As jant already stated, the stage is indeed wider, a lot more improved in width with height. The depth is somewhat disappointing at the moment, so I hope I hear the improvements that jant stated.
  
 Drums sound amazingly real. Vocals have emotion to them, the instrument separation is also pretty high.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Nice track, of course
> Hey, it's a Discovery Reunion!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> can we have a virtual listening party??? good to hear from you Eric, Danny, Ds, and everyone!!!!


 
  
  
 drbluenewmexico good to see you sir!!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Great idea drblue! I've got some Taylor Swift all lined up and raring to go!


 
  
  
 lol ... Hello waynes world bro!


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai and Ds!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ericp10 comes to life. Good to see you on the thread.


----------



## d marc0

Good to see all you discovery regulars having a reunion. I don't post much but I've been following this thread since Zero Audio's discovery. Seems like only yesterday...


----------



## B9Scrambler

It's good to see all of you back in action. So...DS...you still a JVC fan? There are some FXH series microdriver iems out there that you might want to check out.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys i just finished my review of the Mixcder Drip (odd name) an on ear (quite attractive imo) looking bluetooth headphone at about $40
  
 enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/mixcder-drip-wireless-bluetooth-heaphones-kids-headphones-on-ear-headphones-for-children-wired-headphones-with-detachable-3-5-mm-audio-cable-music-gaming-headphones-for-child-with-built-in-mic/reviews/14454


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Ericp10 comes to life. Good to see you on the thread.


 
  
  
 thank you Ds!!


----------



## Tom22

one more to add to the list! The Ausdom M04S! a youthful counterpart to the M06!
  
 hope you guys like it! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m04s-b-wireless-bluetooth-headphones-for-smartphone-tablet-pc-mac-and-laptop-retail-packaging-black/reviews/14455


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10, drblue, donuts (drblue's spellcheck from earlier made me laugh) and everyone else. Cheers!


----------



## Exesteils

vlenbo said:


> Mind if I join you jant?
> 
> Dsnuts, you're in for a treat!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Packaging looks nice and neat. Seriously considering these


----------



## vlenbo

Welcome back @ericp10 !
  
 I hope you sometimes comment here and there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


exesteils said:


> Packaging looks nice and neat. Seriously considering these


 
 It's pretty dang good to be honest. The mids sound a lot more natural than the ckr9s did. The highs are refined to the point where there is weight and a lack of grain that the ckr9s sometimes had.
  
 The whole sound spectrum is cleaner, and best of all, the violins sound completely natural now (compared to the ckr9's rendition).
  
 The stage is wider (most definitely wider), while retaining the depth and height.
  
 All I need to do is wait for the elevated bass from burn-in. It feels somewhat disappointing for a solid bass earphone (though really, the mids and highs are so forward that I'm surprised the bass is in line with the rest. Jant is correct about the cks1100's forwardness).


----------



## Carlsan

bloodypenguin said:


> For my testing I used both the Silicon and Comply tips.  The sound signature did not change much (surprisingly) between the two.
> 
> 
> I just really liked the Silicon Tips Design, they were able to stay in my ears without popping out.


 
  
 Agreed, these tips are excellent with these.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/dynamic-motion-dm100-balanced-dynamic-driver-earphone/reviews/14257
  
 Perfect seal.


----------



## pietro77

carlsan said:


> Agreed, these tips are excellent with these.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/dynamic-motion-dm100-balanced-dynamic-driver-earphone/reviews/14257
> 
> Perfect seal.




Are there any places where we can buy this standalone?


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> ericp10, drblue, donuts (drblue's spellcheck from earlier made me laugh) and everyone else. Cheers!


 
  
 How are you my friend DannyBai!!! Good to see you buddy!!


----------



## ericp10

vlenbo said:


> Welcome back @ericp10 !
> 
> I hope you sometimes comment here and there.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good to see you vlenbo. I'll will start commenting soon. I'm waiting for some items to come in to share with you guys.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

encoreac said:


> Regarding Duoza...I actually never really got into them. They sound okay, but in the end they never captivated me.
> 
> My hopes lie on the Aliexpress CKR9LTD now. If they fail I will go back to the KC06A.
> 
> Meanwhile I am using the Yamaha EPH100. They sound much better than the Duoza/Tenore to me, but they seem to suffer from random channel imbalance occasionally.




Another EPH100 lover, don't worry about he channel imbalance. It only happens when some moisture gets in the nozzle. Just leave then unused for a bit ad they will go back to normal.

I still have my Tenore but I prefer the Yams just a little bit more. Tenores are my backup IEMs if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Carlsan

pietro77 said:


> Are there any places where we can buy this standalone?


 

 Your asking about just the tips, right? Not sure, quickly looked through Aliexpress but didn't see anything that looked like them.
The main page for Dynamic Motion is here.
and on ebay. 
 If you go for the DM100 earphones offer half the price as they are overprices on the listings.


----------



## pietro77

carlsan said:


> Your asking about just the tips, right? Not sure, quickly looked through Aliexpress but didn't see anything that looked like them.
> The main page for Dynamic Motion is here.
> and on ebay.
> If you go for the DM100 earphones offer half the price as they are overprices on the listings.



Yes, I'm asking about tips. I already looking for it and can't find anywhere... 
Thanks for the links.


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> DannyBai and Ds!!!



Eric back from the dead! I missed reading your posts. I hope all is well!


----------



## vlenbo

ericp10 said:


> Good to see you vlenbo. I'll will start commenting soon. I'm waiting for some items to come in to share with you guys.


 
 Awesome, cannot wait! Have a great time reading this thread in the meanwhile.
  
  
  
 Seems that the cks1100 will be the endgame in-ear monitor for me. It gracefully renders drums, guitars, violins, bass, cymbals, and even vocals accurately. I am slowly starting to hear the circular stage that jant described. The subbass actually does even out with the mid-bass (at first I didn't hear it that way), though I do want a bit more quantity in the bass regions. The cks1100, to me, is a semi-closed version of the r70x.


----------



## ericp10

7s cameron said:


> Eric back from the dead! I missed reading your posts. I hope all is well!


----------



## wolfjeanne

I picked up a FAD heaven II recently and man did they make me appreciate my Crescendo DS11 better.
 Back when I was buying those I found out that they are basically the same as the ACS T15 except for the cable. This was later confirmed by Crescendo themselves both on this forum and through private E-mail. This balanced armature IEM was extremely well-regarded by for example ljokerl, and trusted reviews; they are also still in the headphone buying guide. Mind you, these all have the considerably higher price of the T15 in mind. While the crescendo DS11 undoubtedly has a lower quality cable and only supplies 2 types of tips, this, combined with the fact that crescendo is in fact manufacturer brand, also results in a lower price of €100.
  
 Long story short, their analytical capabilities have really grown on me. I still largely agree with my original review, but the more I compare them to other in-ears the more I like them. The sound signature is so neutral that it might be considered boring, but it is definitely not obtrusive with accurate tight bass and slightly rolled off highs that make for an unfatiguing listen. Detail is high, the soundstage wide for an IEM, sound isolation is just awesome.
  
 When I thought I had lost my DS11's, I went shopping for a replacement pair and listened to a whole slew of alternatives I could not find a pair that was as flawless as the DS11. The Audio technica ATH-IM50 and 70 were too bass heavy and shouty by far; the admittedly cheaper Sony xba-1 sounded metallic and lacked bass, while the xba-2 took vocals too far back in the mix; the Meze 11 was laughable; the much lauded and more expensive Audio Technica ATH-IM02 were great - they had an arguably better mid-range and are the only IEM that could keep up with the DS11 in terms of technical capabilities, but their highs were too shrill and the sound stage was smaller. In the end I bought the very mellow FAD heaven II, but when I found my DS11 again the former were like a poor imitation; just slightly worse everywhere (except for design, because those things are gorgeous).  
  
 Keep in mind that I did not have my DS11's around to directly compare so take all these statements with the adequate grain of salt, but the point is that while at the time of my review I was not exactly blown away by them, but could not really find a fault either, apart from the small tip selection and the source-dependency. Being flawless in terms of sound is not the same as being good. It was not then and it is not now. But it is certainly a strength; these IEMs are reliable, neutral, and fit-and-forget. They do not blow me away in an instant but keep me content all the time and that I think is I think a much harder feat.

 I can see why other reviewers liked the ACS T15 so much, and being able to buy essentially the same sound more cheaply, these were a discovery for me.


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> Sorry I have none of your mentioned phones. Yes. 500 is more bassy than my M200.  As A2, bass doesn't intrude middle. Great phone. I havn't had time to listen to 500 and AB with M200. But from memory, they are pretty similar in many facets.


 
 I got the LZ-A2.  I ordered on 10/30, it was shipped on 10/31, and I received it on 11/7 in Maryland, USA.  Amazingly fast!
  
 Bass on the A2 is definitely less than the M200.  It's slightly more than the Tenore.  The bass level is not overwhelming; it's actually just right or maybe I could use a little more haha.  They are amazing so far.  Out of the box, female vocals sound better on the Tenore because the singer sounds closer and it's more airy, like a little reverb.  Everything else is much better on the A2.
  
 Burning in before I give more impressions.


----------



## ericp10

So I just received a sample of this tiny baby here:

 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0178BC13W?keywords=first%20harmonic%20earphone&qid=1447095986&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
  
  
  
 The IEB6 is a mini-driver all-metal earphone brought to us by First Harmonic (a new side company by the creator of Thinksound, Aaron Fournier). These little metal babies are about the size of the famous Tenore, but with a much better (fantastic) build and sheen. What about sound quality? Let me say this first, having heard just about all of Aaron's products, my opinion is that he's one of the best audio engineers I've heard when it comes to tuning headphones and earphones. This man has some fantastic ears!!!! With that stated, I've only had a few minutes with the IEB6 out of the box. Without burn-in (that many of you know I believe in quite a bit), I have to say if these microdrivers are equal to and the on the way to  surpassing the Tenore in its sound tuning. Depth and space it has already beaten the Tenore. The fullness and clarity coming out of these tiny babies is astonishing! It's a balanced earphone, but mids really stand out to my ears. Bass and treble aren't lacking at all, but you're not over-saturated with either. It simply sounds great out of the box and belongs in top of the mid-fi for sound quality.
  
 My only issue is that I personally have a hard time with microdriver earphones the way some have an issue with shells that are too large. If you have medium to small ears, you will love these. Big ears, I'm not so certain unless you can find some other tips that will give you a good seal. I'm still working this out. The moments where I managed to get a good seal (using the biggest silicon tips out of the package of five pairs), I've been highly impressed. More to come on these later.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> So I just received a sample of this tiny baby here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0178BC13W?keywords=first%20harmonic%20earphone&qid=1447095986&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> ...




They're certainly not unreasonably priced, have also liked the sound of the Thinksound gear (my daughter took the in ears to college, claimed them for herself), sounds like a good find.


----------



## ericp10

There is also a huge discount on amazon for the First Harmonic earphone.


----------



## jant71

Yes, I see that. Cool that it makes it $35 which is the Amazon free shipping threshold. $35 seems about right for Mr. B9 to get yet another microdriver to test against the FXH30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I would also like the Chicago cold test and see if it stiffens up. Still might like a small microdriver for some active pursuits but can't have the cable stiffen in the winter cold. That is the problem with my Elation which I love otherwise.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Yes, I see that. Cool that it makes it $35 which is the Amazon free shipping threshold. $35 seems about right for Mr. B9 to get yet another microdriver to test against the FXH30 :wink_face:




I would have to agree completely. Also had two packages show up today. Not sure what's in them yet but I'm pumped to find out 

Edit: Might have to expand my neglected microdriver shootout thread to include those that are not tip-mounted.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> Yes, I see that. Cool that it makes it $35 which is the Amazon free shipping threshold. $35 seems about right for Mr. B9 to get yet another microdriver to test against the FXH30 :wink_face:
> 
> I would also like the Chicago cold test as I see the cable is PVC sheathed and I wonder if it stiffens up. Still might like a small microdriver for some active pursuits but can't have the cable stiffen in the winter cold. That is the problem with my Elation which I love otherwise.




Tempting!


----------



## sodesuka

JVC WOOD1 and WOOD2 http://news.kakaku.com/prdnews/cd=kaden/ctcd=2046/id=52376/
  
 Part of Signa series, uses wood diaphragm? 70K and 50K yen respectively.
  
 What's with the onslaught of new interesting products lately, my wallet can't take it and it's not even the end of the tunnel yet.


----------



## vlenbo

Just to make sure I have the proper fit.
  
 jant, 
  

  
 this lovely song has the subbass a bit aligned with her vocals, correct? Occasionally the sub-bass takes the stage (wearing the in-ears with the outer post).
  
  

  
 The subbass after 48 seconds of the intro aligns itself with his vocals surprisingly.
  
  

  
 Though muse does not emphasize sub-bass, I want to make sure that the outerpost does not emphasize the sub-bass that much. The 7 second intro starts off with some subbass. Do you barely hear it, or can you immediately notice its presence? For me, it's  audible, but not exactly taking center stage (or emphasized) for the whole 7 seconds (not that it has to, but other in-ears I had tended to do that).
  
  
 All of the songs listed here have been listened to at exactly 18/100 volume level in my PC. leaving the slider on the youtube video to a bit less than half.


----------



## B9Scrambler

b9scrambler said:


> I would have to agree completely. Also had two packages show up today. Not sure what's in them yet but I'm pumped to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well that sucks. As per usual, I can't buy anything from Amazon.com because they won't ship to Canada, and they don't offer them on Amazon.ca. Shenanigans I say!


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.head-fi.org/products/linear-tube-audio-microzotl-2/reviews/14472

Posted a review of the MicroZOTL2 amp, if anyone is interested...


----------



## jant71

vlenbo said:


> Just to make sure I have the proper fit.
> 
> jant,
> 
> ...




  
 Yep, pretty spot on hearing the same using my PC and JVC Elation M on the outer post.
  
 Also liking the CKS1100 tips on the FXT200. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JVC is still a bit bigger sounding even with wider bore on the CKS. Outside of that there is no real winner as of yet. That is fine cause the FXT200 with the replacement screens and right tips is top 2 in my all time list. Need to run in my CKS more as I kinda stopped.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> There is also a huge discount on amazon for the First Harmonic earphone.


 
 Is the discount gone?  I see it at $50, which is same price as direct.  http://store.firstharmonic.com/product/ieb6-mic


----------



## Grayson73

Any of you going to jump on the LZ-A2?  Bhazard said they're his new favorites, Peter123 said they are better than the Trinity Delta, and Hisoundfi said they are right up there with the Fidue A73.  $82 tomorrow with the Aliexpress sale.
  
 Here's the dedicated thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786210/new-3-way-hybrid-ba-dd-iem-lz-a2-including-dd-a1


----------



## ericp10

grayson73 said:


> Is the discount gone?  I see it at $50, which is same price as direct.  http://store.firstharmonic.com/product/ieb6-mic


 
  
  
 Nope. Are you in the Amazon store? It's listed under Special offer under the photo of the earphone.


----------



## Grayson73

ericp10 said:


> Nope. Are you int he Amazon store? It's listed under Special offer under the photo of the earphone.


 
  
 Thanks, I see it now.  Promotion code FHSTART1.  Tempting!


----------



## Grayson73

yangian said:


> Dear Senior Head-fiers,
> For those who can claimed to be senior fiers, who have Dunu DN 2000J/2000 or AKG K3003, who have experience to write reviews, who live in US, on behalf of Lao Zhong, I'm seeking a head-fiers to write reviews for LZ a2. I'll send a pair of a2 to you. I hope you could write a detailed review and especially with comparison with 2000J or K3003 and other phones you think are comparable.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-LZ-A2-Dynamic-and-Armature-3-unit-Headphones-HIFI-Fever-Earphone-As-K3003-DIY/32501370155.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sKitZ8&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_9_71_72_73_74_75,searchweb201527_4,searchweb201560_9
> ...


 
 I nominate Dsnuts!  Maybe he'll give it the Golden Nut!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> I nominate Dsnuts!  Maybe he'll give it the Golden Nut!


 

 +1


----------



## doctorjazz

The Golden Nut! Absolutely!


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't whip out the golden nuts for just any phone. Gotta be special.


----------



## Libertad

dsnuts said:


> I don't whip out the golden nuts for just any phone. Gotta be special.


 
 my money is on the new jvc cans 
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-ss01/index.html
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-sw01/index.html


----------



## nick n

Whoa what the Signa series has the SS01, SS02 and now a _wood drivered_? That must be a very new announcement.
 I see they are not using the same pads as the SS001/2 but seem like around ears here.
 AND it seems 2 models of the wood versions also. Excellent.
 Thanks very much for mentioning this.
  
 ( Btw MX10-B is top notch )
  
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.phileweb.com/news/audio/201511/10/16612.html&prev=search
  
 Yikes preorder on fleaby for both right now...


----------



## Libertad

nick n said:


> Whoa what the Signa series has the SS01, SS02 and now a _wood drivered_? That must be a very new announcement.
> I see they are not using the same pads as the SS001/2 but seem like around ears here.
> AND it seems 2 models of the wood versions also. Excellent.
> Thanks very much for mentioning this.
> ...


 
 Have you heard them or have them? I thought i was the only english speaking fellow on head-fi that had them. I do agree they are fantastic but i havent auditioned anything higher so i dont really know where it stands to be honest.


----------



## nick n

Yes I have had them for a week now, and have them on right now.
 I can't seem to find a fault in their signature at all. Definitely a serious item as a reviewer mentioned in the thread.
 Truly an ignored gem. And for what you get a supreme value. Got them from CDJapan_. _Been hoping more people would pay attention to that thread. Their loss.
 I might send them to waynesworld to compare to his Yamaha MT220 , but he'll end up buying a set so not sure if that is a good idea.
  
 As far as where it stands: there's not much else I have heard that is this good ( so much here I don't even want to mention ). So don't get tempted further until the woody JVC come out.
 I prefer them to any Stax/stats I have/had ( Lambda Nova Classic / SR-5 / SR-50 / SR40 / SR001 portable / AT705 & 6, etc etc ) but Stax/stats can be a bit light and airy less tactile FWIW, and also find them more appealing than most older vintage orthos ( have loads here ), I'd rather have these than a PM-3 for example. Just had them on earlier so...yeah...
 Only one or two dynamics I have  come close, and really not really.
 Shallow fit is odd at first but is not tiresome in the least to me.
  
 Looking at the cost of many of the iems in here these are a no brainer if you like an analogue type sound where you can hear everything  without top end fatigue right across the spectrum, with fantastic instrument placement etc etc. A non tiring monitor developed by ear from the engineers themselves as a side project, and made to match the tonalities of the Genelec 1035B studio monitor speaker. Usually monitor description scares me, but when it is fun as these I easily forget about that and get into the tunes.
  
 I'll stop blabbing for now...


----------



## Libertad

I highly recommend the brainwavz HM5 pads it adds much needed comfort and adds a bit the sound stage plus the red colors looks sick on them imo


----------



## nick n

I'll look into that. The YAXI pads look nice also but seem a bit steep @$40-50 a set. ( I added a bit more above in an edit )
  
 SO long as it does not lose out on any of the finer stuff with higher pads.
  
Get over there and bump that MX10-B thread of yours...


----------



## Libertad

i kinduv have a thing about bumping my own threads not really for it but if others find the MX10 interesting the posts will come as will the thread


----------



## Exesteils

libertad said:


> my money is on the new jvc cans
> http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-ss01/index.html
> http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-sw01/index.html


 
  
 Good Gawd those look sexy. RIP my wallet


----------



## docentore

exesteils said:


> Good Gawd those look sexy. RIP my wallet


 
 They are sexy, but a bit on expensive side. My money will be gone as soon as the ATH ESW-950 is out.


----------



## CoiL

docentore said:


> exesteils said:
> 
> 
> > Good Gawd those look sexy. RIP my wallet
> ...


 
  
 Why not HA-SW01 ? http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-sw01/index.html


----------



## docentore

coil said:


> Why not HA-SW01 ? http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/portable/ha-sw01/index.html


 
 Only link I found for those is ebay.au and the come close to 850 USD


----------



## peter123

LZ A2 review for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14486


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> LZ A2 review for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14486


 

 Nice!! They do sound something like the 9LTD which I had so I wasn't interested and got the CKS1100 instead to build on that instead but still interested in what they come with next. More treble and micro detail would be nice


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Nice!! They do sound something like the 9LTD which I had so I wasn't interested and got the CKS1100 instead to build on that instead but still interested in what they come with next. More treble and micro detail would be nice




Thanks! They sound quite different to the LTD' s but yeah still full and warmish. I personally like th LTD's better because they're more balanced but I'm sure others will have a different opinion 

Edit: I'd be lying if I'd say that I'm not jealous of those CKS1100's...


----------



## jant71

Yep, sure they are different enough Probably better to say that niche was already filled by the LTD so I was never gonna bite on the A2. I wouldn't still be interested in future stuff if they were really that much like the CKR phones. 
  
 CKS1100 are still a bit finicky with their size and shape. Still finding the best tips for the right sound and a stable fit in my right ear. Really need to use a cable clip to keep weight off them when on the move.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Yep, sure they are different enough Probably better to say that niche was already filled by the LTD so I was never gonna bite on the A2. I wouldn't still be interested in future stuff if they were really that much like the CKR phones.
> 
> CKS1100 are still a bit finicky with their size and shape. Still finding the best tips for the right sound and a stable fit in my right ear. Really need to use a cable clip to keep weight off them when on the move.




Hmm, now you got me worried. Do they have the same shallow fit as the CKRs?


----------



## jant71

Well, yes but with a more normal angle but then they have the second chamber that the CKR don't. They really could use longer tips but I like the wider bores which are usually shorter and I also don't want to add bass and keep them more balanced. Annnd, my right ear is a bit different and gives me issues that my left doesn't. 
  
 I would say, for me, in between the CKR9(issues for me) and the LTD(better angle was fine) for fit in my case. Easiest to insert of all but keeping in with a more shallow seal on my right is the issue.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Well, yes but with a more normal angle but then they have the second chamber that the CKR don't. They really could use longer tips but I like the wider bores which are usually shorter and I also don't want to add bass and keep them more balanced. Annnd, my right ear is a bit different and gives me issues that my left doesn't.
> 
> I would say, for me, in between the CKR9(issues for me) and the LTD(better angle was fine) for fit in my case. Easiest to insert of all but keeping in with a more shallow seal on my right is the issue.




Hey Jant.....Huawei Honor tips sound like they would be a good option for these. They have a nice wide bore and are very long. You'll have to buy the iem to get them, but it might be worth it.

Edit: With a CKR9LTD for reference.


----------



## jant71

I do have longer tips that have a fairly wide bore...

  
 Damn JVC are HUGE aren't they? The 1100 tips are actually the best I've found for the FXT's.
  
 I actually want shorter tips but that work better at staying in.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> I do have longer tips that have a fairly wide bore...
> 
> Damn JVC are HUGE aren't they? The 1100 tips are actually the best I've found for the FXT's.
> 
> I actually want shorter tips but that work better at staying in.




Hey jant71, have you posted a pic of them in your ears? If not, you should!


----------



## ozkan

jant71 said:


> Well, yes but with a more normal angle but then they have the second chamber that the CKR don't. They really could use longer tips but I like the wider bores which are usually shorter and I also don't want to add bass and keep them more balanced. Annnd, my right ear is a bit different and gives me issues that my left doesn't.
> 
> I would say, for me, in between the CKR9(issues for me) and the LTD(better angle was fine) for fit in my case. Easiest to insert of all but keeping in with a more shallow seal on my right is the issue.




Trinity Hyperion double flange tips are fine on my Ckr9ltd.


----------



## lmfboy01

hisoundfi said:


> Sidy DM4, Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-miss-dm4-super-bass-hifi-metal-dynamic-in-ear-headphones-earphones-for-phone-black-with-microphone/reviews/14391




I have a pair of these up for sale if anyone interested.
In my opinion, they sound good. Incredibly comfortable, can use straight down or over the ear and also the is cable, one of the best ive seen yet. Anyone interested, I will post up on the forums. Let me know!


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Hey jant71, have you posted a pic of them in your ears? If not, you should!


 
  
 I checked some tips from my kit and found a nice pair...


 6mm bore which is pretty wide open so they are airy sounding. Short but quite firm which keeps them in my right ear just fine. Not sure what they are. Maybe from a Coby? Possibly a Mee?? Too many in the kit to keep track of all types 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  

  

  
 Of course they command a presence and whilst walking in the midst of mostly Earpods using people they will certainly stand out. Imposing, they look like they mean business and are something special and different. The classic black and gold also gives a very serious but stealthy and also classy look.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Well, yes but with a more normal angle but then they have the second chamber that the CKR don't. They really could use longer tips but I like the wider bores which are usually shorter and I also don't want to add bass and keep them more balanced. Annnd, my right ear is a bit different and gives me issues that my left doesn't.
> 
> I would say, for me, in between the CKR9(issues for me) and the LTD(better angle was fine) for fit in my case. Easiest to insert of all but keeping in with a more shallow seal on my right is the issue.




Thanks, that sounds good. The CKR9/10 fits me very well and the LTD's even better.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They look good, and don't seem nearly as imposing as the cks1000's. Thanks!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Fiio X7, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x7/reviews/14506


----------



## 7S Cameron

hisoundfi said:


> Fiio X7, Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x7/reviews/14506



I love you!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

7s cameron said:


> I love you!




I love pizza!


----------



## Libertad

found another contender for those jvc cans i posted about earlier and this one is availible state side right now
  
panasonic PR-HD10

 here is a link to a thread talking about them on here on head-fi
http://www.head-fi.org/t/752736/panasonic-rp-hd10-a-serious-contender
  
 and from panasonic high end brand technics a high end version of the RP-HD10 a two way design using a tuned version of the same driver and a new tweeter giving it a frequency response of 3hz-100khz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one isnt availible yet but should be this winter
  
the EAH-T700

 link to thread on head-fi
http://www.head-fi.org/t/779806/technics-eah-t700-an-impressive-high-end-2-way-headphone
  
 your welcome bros


----------



## Dsnuts

Some really nice newness cometh soon and this little number I got my grubby hands on. 
  

 The Echobox Finder X1s. Sounds about as good as a single dynamic phone ever will. In fact here is what is kinda mind blowing about this phone. These are playing at the level of my DN2000Js 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Comes with high end silver coated cable. Smaller undestructable titanium housing. Light weight but most of all the proprietary driver they got in this thing is no joke. Combination of this driver and the silver coated cable and them micro details shine. 3 nozzle filters change up tuning to your liking. So far I am highly impressed with the whole thing. Don't let the smallish housing fool you. 
  
 These sound amazing for their little form factor. Once they get the run through I will have much more to say about these but for now. These have completely surprised me. 
  
 Ace of bikes on ebay had some type of glitch sending out my CKS1100 so it will be yet another week before I see those.


----------



## Libertad

some more JVC woodie porn for you guys pics are from this site here https://tinhte.vn/threads/jvc-gioi-thieu-bo-doi-tai-nghe-fullsize-driver-mang-go-ha-sw01-va-ha-sw02.2526240


----------



## dweaver

Those JVC are using wood membranes for the drivers as well. Very interesting technology.


----------



## WhatToChoose

dweaver said:


> Those JVC are using wood membranes for the drivers as well. Very interesting technology.


 
  
 That is very interesting actually...would that mean that every headphone would sound slightly different?


----------



## nick n

I'd say no, as JVC/Victor quality control ( and machining ) is likely excellent.
 It is only the center driver domes, and very very thin, developed a special way to slice ridiculously thin.
  It is already used in their iems, and also their Desktop stereos and speakers, doubt those sound different from one another within their respective model range.


----------



## mochill

I agree on the finder x1 dsnuts


----------



## ozkan

Well I'm still in search for an IEM that has a bit more bass than my RE0. Do you guys know any?

I don't mind a very spacious soundstage all I want is a RE0 with more bass.


----------



## jant71

ozkan said:


> Well I'm still in search for an IEM that has a bit more bass than my RE0. Do you guys know any?
> 
> I don't mind a very spacious soundstage all I want is a RE0 with more bass.


 

 Have you explored the VE Duke yet??


----------



## ozkan

jant71 said:


> Have you explored the VE Duke yet??


 
  
 No, I've read a couple posts that the treble is too bright and piercing for some and I'm not very fond of using sponge tips and that keeps me away. Thanks for your recommendation though.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> No, I've read a couple posts that the treble is too bright and piercing for some and I'm not very fond of using sponge tips and that keeps me away. Thanks for your recommendation though.




I'd say the treble is slightly less bothersome on the Duke than on the GR07BE for refernce but yes, if you're very sensitive they might not be the best choice. I do not use them with foam tips btw.


----------



## jant71

That's what the Ostry tips are for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! You need them if you are looking for a treble extended phone. You don't know if your gear or ears may push something a bit too far. But instead of being scared off and end up playing it too safe you are covered with treble taming tips.
  
 Ozkan, do you find the LTD treble a bit tame, polite or even a bit subdued?? Trying to gauge


----------



## ozkan

jant71 said:


> That's what the Ostry tips are for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, a bit polite maybe I would ask for a little bit extension.


----------



## jant71

Maybe also see what more Dsnuts has to say on the Finder X1 which has tuning nozzles.
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-echobox-finder-x1-new-values/


----------



## mikaveli06

ericp10 said:


> So I just received a sample of this tiny baby here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0178BC13W?keywords=first%20harmonic%20earphone&qid=1447095986&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


i just missed out on amazon deal, but got a 15%facebookbdiscount, so $40 shipped.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mikaveli06 said:


> i just missed out on amazon deal, but got a 15%facebookbdiscount, so $40 shipped.




Couldn't order these so I took a chance with the Remax RM-720i, another 6mm micro driver iem. Couldn't find jack on them, so maybe they'll be a steal at 20 CAD?


----------



## mikaveli06

happyfriday is 15%off code, would be 54.99 shipped to canada (firstharmonic.com)


----------



## B9Scrambler

mikaveli06 said:


> happyfriday is 15%off code, would be 54.99 shipped to canada (firstharmonic.com)




Oooo...thanks for pointing that out! Might have to take advantage of that offer.


----------



## Tom22

+1 for $30 bluetooth headphones! 
  
 with stable bluetooth connectivity
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m06-over-ear-stereo-bluetooth-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-headphones-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling/reviews/14520


----------



## Nuke142

first harmonics ieb6 looks very good.
 is it worth to change it from ath-im70?


----------



## peter123

The VE Runabout amplifier for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-runabout-portable-amplifier/reviews/14527


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice review, Peter123! Though, the long and short, for me, is, since I have the Cayin C5 (and the ALO National), this would be redundant. If you don't have an external portable, though, sounds like a great, inexpensive option.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Nice review, Peter123! Though, the long and short, for me, is, since I have the Cayin C5 (and the ALO National), this would be redundant. If you don't have an external portable, though, sounds like a great, inexpensive option.


 
 Thanks! Your analyse is spot on


----------



## Grayson73

Hype train is taking off on LZ-A2 3-way hybrid.  Owners are comparing to ASG 2.5, SE846, K3003, W60, UE900, ATH_IM04, IE80, IE800, DN2000, A83, XBA-Z5, UM Pro 30, VE Duke, Titan 1, T-Peos H300, Trinity Delta and liking them and they only cost $90.
  
*All aboard!  *


----------



## vwinter

I jumped on the single single dynamic Finder X1. Damn you Ds. I'm a sucker for potential hot titanium at a reasonable price.


----------



## Dsnuts

It has more than potential. These guys did their homework and then some. They sound a bit bright out of box. I think due to that new silver coated cable that is on the phones by default and that proprietary driver they threw in there. Would let them run in for a good while. You should however hear their potential and that is what it is out of box. Was told by Gilly to burn them in for a while.
  
 Single dynamics with this much refinement just don't happen. They have so much detail to the sound it sounds holographic. Scales up nicely to your amps too.
  
 I think just about everyone that got one reported on a bit of brightness and edginess to the phones from open listen. These will go from brightness to definition once they get their time.
  
 People that was tempted to get a DN2000J but never did might as well hop on the X1 bandwagon. It very much has a similar tuning which surprises me to no end due to it being a single dynamic driver.
  
 Get in on the indiegogo campaign. https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/echobox-the-evolution-of-personal-audio#/


----------



## bavinck

dsnuts said:


> It has more than potential. These guys did their homework and then some. They sound a bit bright out of box. I think due to that new silver coated cable that is on the phones by default and that proprietary driver they threw in there. Would let them run in for a good while. You should however hear their potential and that is what it is out of box. Was told by Gilly to burn them in for a while.
> 
> Single dynamics with this much refinement just don't happen. They have so much detail to the sound it sounds holographic. Scales up nicely to your amps too.
> 
> ...




OK, this comment is the straw that broke this Camel's black. I'm in for x1!


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't quite get this...this is crowd funded, but the headphones are out there already? And, what about the music player? Any experience with it?


----------



## dweaver

I am currently testing a pair of these as well and like them quite a bit. They really did need about 100hrs of hard playtime to settle down enough for me to be able to handle the treble. These are a great IEM if you like a v shape signature with LOTS of energy. I am still on the fence because I have grown to love lower energy warm signatures over the past year. But I know these will be loved by a lot of people. I think their simple design is pretty cool to.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got my CKS1100 today. Just heard them for the fist time. I can hear the potential. They do have a veil I am hearing especially in the mids on open listen. If I remember correctly so did my old CKS1000. That stage is crazy large like it should. 
  
 I am gonna reserve judgement till I get them fully proper but for now going form the Finder X1 to the CKS1100 are two very different sounds. I have to get used to them and let them burn in for a while. 
  
 They do sound a bit like a mish mash of CKR and CKS phones I own. I am certain they will open up.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> So I got my CKS1100 today. Just heard them for the fist time. I can hear the potential. They do have a veil I am hearing especially in the mids on open listen. If I remember correctly so did my old CKS1000. That stage is crazy large like it should.
> 
> I am gonna reserve judgement till I get them fully proper but for now going form the Finder X1 to the CKS1100 are two very different sounds. I have to get used to them and let them burn in for a while.
> 
> They do sound a bit like a mish mash of CKR and CKS phones I own. I am certain they will open up.


 
 They most certainly open up. The sound signature originally sounded veiled and lacked the subbass levels that jant claimed were even to the midbass. 
  
  
 After burning the cks1100s in (and a proper fit), the in-ears sound magnificent and definitely delineate the treble's best qualities followed by the bass greatest qualities. The mids open up, but do not become the main focus of the in-ear (if you're wearing them in the outer post). I personally prefer the outer post to avoid fit problems with the inner post. While these do not have the detail of say the thinksound on1's vocals, the vocals sound similar (though less detailed) to the r70x's. The vocals sounded veiled like the cks77s I owned before as well. The detail poured out after a good amount of hours and reminded me of a more refined ckr9s.


----------



## nick n

Great vid.
 How can ya lose...LOL
 
 According to comments...
 "USB on the front is not just for power, it will also act as a DAC."
 HA
 One guy on Amazon reviews is using it in his car wired up to a cassette adapter to stream BT .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Cheap stocking stuffers!
  
http://www.amazon.com/Nobsound%C2%AE-Bluetooth-Receiver-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00W9H9W42/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1443329502&sr=8-1&keywords=nobsound&linkCode=sl1&tag=wwwpuresimula-20&linkId=deb8091cb792fa6bd8f5b702d5e0ef8b


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> They most certainly open up. The sound signature originally sounded veiled and lacked the subbass levels that jant claimed were even to the midbass.
> 
> 
> After burning the cks1100s in (and a proper fit), the in-ears sound magnificent and definitely delineate the treble's best qualities followed by the bass greatest qualities. The mids open up, but do not become the main focus of the in-ear (if you're wearing them in the outer post). I personally prefer the outer post to avoid fit problems with the inner post. While these do not have the detail of say the thinksound on1's vocals, the vocals sound similar (though less detailed) to the r70x's. The vocals sounded veiled like the cks77s I owned before as well. The detail poured out after a good amount of hours and reminded me of a more refined ckr9s.


 

 I have not had a AT phone that didn't turn out for the better after burn in. I can definitely hear their potential even on open listen but I can also tell the phones are raw and has zero burn in as usual from AT.
  
 These open up, I am looking forward to them reaching their potential. We will see.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I have not had a AT phone that didn't turn out for the better after burn in. I can definitely hear their potential even on open listen but I can also tell the phones are raw and has zero burn in as usual from AT.
> 
> These open up, I am looking forward to them reaching their potential. We will see.


 

 Looking forward to your impressions of the Ath CKS1100 DsNuts! 
 wondering also when they will down in price, very expensive now!
 thanks for taking the plunge to hear them!


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> I don't quite get this...this is crowd funded, but the headphones are out there already? And, what about the music player? Any experience with it?


 
  
 Extra publicity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 KS and IGG gets a lot of attention outside of audio community.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, now I just have to resist buying these cockamamie Finder X1s


----------



## Grayson73

bavinck said:


> OK, this comment is the straw that broke this Camel's black. I'm in for x1!


 
 Look forward to your compare with the LZ-A2!


----------



## ericp10 (Jul 14, 2022)

So as I'm waiting for a bang-for-the buck to burn-in (and another mid-tier to come in), look what landed on my doorstep today! It's going to take some time before I give these the proper write up they deserve, but let me say this right now. I jumped into the kickstarter for this IEM almost a year ago. It took a long time to receive these, and I was bit frustrated as Vitaliy and his crew worked their magic in designing and manufacturing these IEMs with some new technology.

 Vitaliy never told what the sound signature would bee like with the U-12. But having worked with over the years in the purchase of some customs, Vitaliy simply told me that he had no doubt in his mind that I would love the sound signature of 64 Audio's flagship earphone. Although he has never let me down, I was a little skeptical. Why? Well, because I for one didn't buy into the concept of the more BAs used in an earphone the better. And although not 64 Audio, I've heard some multi-BA high-end earphones before that let me down completely. 


 So, for about 30 minutes I have been sitting at my desk with the AKG K3003, Westone W6, JH Audio Angie, and 64 Audio U-12 top-tier earphones in front of me. I adore the sound of the W6. It's one of my favorite earphones no doubt (dynamic or BA). Th AKG K3003 has it moments of brilliance for a hybrid dynamic/BA earphone. The Angie is really quite outstanding with some of the best bass I've ever heard in any IEM. The layers of details always grab me when listening to it (although it can be a bit bulky and tiresome for my ears while on the move, so I tend to just listen to them at home). 

 But what can I say about the 64 Audio 12-BAs in each ear universal? I can without a doubt say that the U-12 is the most natural sounding and most dynamic multi-BA in-ear monitor I've ever heard (this is no free sample fellas, before someone tries to go that route with me - not that it would matter because I tell the truth about what I hear good or bad). So I always read the enthusiastic debates on whether one well tuned dynamic or BA can compete with multi-BAs earphones on any given day. You know what, that may be true (and I haven't heard everything that's out here). I have, however, heard my great share, and nothing I own that uses a single driver beats the W6, Angie, or AS-2. And based on the sound signature I love, nothing I've heard beats the U-12. From what I know, multi-BAs can and do make a difference. Or maybe I've just picked some well-tuned IEMs. Vitaliy has hit this one out of the ballpark for me. In some ways the Angie comes close (especially with the bass for both of them, although the bass is presented differently in both of them). Yet when considering the the whole sound, the U-12 is quite a bit ahead than everything else to my ears. 

 Let me add this caveat: if you are someone who likes bright sounding earphones (or for the highs to ring your ears), the U-12 is probably NOT for you. The treble is not lacking at all, but it's not a bight earphone. I would say the sound signature is almost neutral, but with a slight emphasis on mids and bass. But the holographic fullness and imagery of the sound puts this IEM so close to some of the best headphones I've heard. Layers, details and natural sounding are the three key words that keep hitting me while listening. It's expensive (no doubt), but it's worth it if you can come up with the bucks. I almost forgot one thing: it's one of the most comfortable earphones for my ears (way more comfortable than the Angie). More later.


----------



## ozkan

I don't know if I have said before but KZ blue tips are perfect match for CKR9 and CKR9-LTD.


----------



## Tom22

hey guys! i recently gotten ahold of nuforces 2015 release! in the form of the NE800M
  
 Check out my unboxing video below!
  
 Enjoy


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great stuff Eric! Looking forward to further impressions for sure


----------



## mochill

Wayne should order the zen 2.0


----------



## mochill




----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Great stuff Eric! Looking forward to further impressions for sure


 






 Thanks waynes world.


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Wayne should order the zen 2.0


 
  
 Don't worry mochill, Wayne is _*indeed*_ ordering the 2.0's!


----------



## mochill

Nice, you'll love em


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Nice, you'll love em




More than the 1.0's? You promise??/


----------



## mochill

Yes yes


----------



## Grayson73

ozkan said:


> I don't know if I have said before but KZ blue tips are perfect match for CKR9 and CKR9-LTD.


 
  
 Better than spiral dots?  Can you post a link to them?


----------



## leobigfield

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-silicon-whirlwind-eartips-earbuds-mushroom-ear-cushion-with-double-colors-wholesale-for-Munitio-NOCS/1183804_1689797619.html
  
 The same, but different inner color.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Better than spiral dots?  Can you post a link to them?




At least a lot cheaper 

I'd guess it depends on your ears but I like them both with different IEM's.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> At least a lot cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What do you use with CKR9 and CKR9LTD?


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> What do you use with CKR9 and CKR9LTD?




Philips S2 silicon tips (or lookalikes from eBay) or Sennheiser double flanges are my favorites.


----------



## r2muchstuff

Has anyone tried these:
  
 i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Wood
  
  
 Wood vs the 10mm metal iValux that I have and enjoy.
  
 Tempted - maybe next Friday?
  
 r2


----------



## Dsnuts

So I haven't listened to the progress of my CKS1100 till just now. 
  
 WOW!.  
  
 Very spacious. Meticulously balanced. Large scale. Great detail and depth. So much room for your music. Finely tuned. These are sounding better and better every time I hear them..
  
 Absolutely the best sounding CKS earphones I have ever heard. No comparison to the older CKS1000 needed. These are stepping all over them CKS earphones too.


----------



## vlenbo

dsnuts said:


> So I haven't listened to the progress of my CKS1100 till just now.
> 
> WOW!.
> 
> ...


 
 Though the comparisons are a bit early for judgment, how would the cks1100s fare against the x1 finders?
  
 Just in terms of vocals, guitars, and bass. I feel that the cks1100's treble is exactly what I needed for my treble sensitive ears.
  
 Btw, how do the cks1100s compare to the ckr10s and 9s?


----------



## Dsnuts

I can understand some of the guys not liking the treble energy of the Finder X1. It does require some tip rolling and the right source to sound right but when it does it sounds amazing. 
  
 As for the CKS1100. I am gonna let it burn in some more the rest of this week before I do some comparisons but for now. This is yet another clear evidence of what burn in does for AT earphones.
  
 The Finder X1 goes for clarity and detail. Some will find the upper regions to be a bit hot. It does take a bit of tip rolling and the right match so far as source goes but once you get that down it sounds freakishly awesome. It does lean toward a brighter signature due to the treble energy the Finder X1 have.  
  
 One word of advice I can give to guys that are getting the Finder X1. Get your tips ready because it is tip sensitive. It seems to me that tips that fit taller on the nozzle sound better than the stock tips they provide. I am currently using MH1C and Brainwavz double flange tips. Both work well for me. Again tip rolling and the right source is key to these earphones. 
  
 Out of all my daps my older X3 is a great match for the Finder X1 as well as my Fiio X1 and E11K combo. Try this try that. And most important. Keep them on the burn. I am convinced the combination of silver coating on the cable and the thin driver they have in the housing need a lot of run in before sounding correct.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

r2muchstuff said:


> Has anyone tried these:
> 
> i.VALUX Hybrid 10mm Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Wood
> 
> ...


 
  
 I heard that Bette was having issues with their brand name and had plans to change it.  I wonder if i.Valux is their new name?
  
 ..


----------



## r2muchstuff

New name or just a seller name, both versions were available at the same time a while back (could still be, did not check).

 I could not find a good place to order the 10mm Bette, so I ordered the iValux 10mm blue no mic.  I do not know if it sounds like the Bette version, however I really like to SQ.  I also have the 8mm Bette and cannot find a way to like them.  Just wondering about the Wood version of the 10mm.  If they get a discount on BF I will probably order them.
  
 r2


----------



## mikaveli06

First Harmonic ieb6 arrived today. will give some headtime tommarrow, but 1st thing is these are absolutely tiny housings, but produce huge sound.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bloodypenguin said:


> I heard that Bette was having issues with their brand name and had plans to change it.  I wonder if i.Valux is their new name?
> 
> ..


 






 Don't know but I have the originals with Metal Housings, I wouldn't opt for the wood version.
  








 TWIN


----------



## r2muchstuff

twinacstacks said:


> ... I wouldn't opt for the wood version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Twin,
  
 Why not?  Price difference?
  
 r2


----------



## Grayson73

Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172


----------



## mikaveli06

first harmonic ieb6. Havent heard a2, but solidly beats tenores {which i really liked)


----------



## drkp80

grayson73 said:


> Here's my comparison of LZ-A2 and Tenore.  Based on this, what would you recommend next?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread/5340#post_12094172


 
  
  


mikaveli06 said:


> first harmonic ieb6. Havent heard a2, but solidly beats tenores {which i really liked)


 
  
 +1 Grayson, I'm sure you would like the ieb6. Got them last week using the amazon coupon and I'm really surprised by them. They're even slightly smaller than Tenore.


----------



## vlenbo

drkp80 said:


> +1 Grayson, I'm sure you would like the ieb6. Got them last week using the amazon coupon and I'm really surprised by them. They're even slightly smaller than Tenore.


 
 +1
  
 The ieb6 harmonics sound frigging amazing for the price. The soundstage depth helps with the earphone's height, despite the lack of width that 's present. While the depth doesn't beat the cks1100s, it's pretty close, along with the height (though again, loses by at least a finger's width).
  
 Still trying to adjust to the sound, but it does sound a bit weird after hearing the cks1100s for so long. The cks1100s now sound a bit lacking in air compared to the ieb6s. The ieb6s, though, might be too airy, which to me, sounds somewhat bad due to a tinnish sound. The vocals, however, are pretty great due to the smoothness and clarity. The guitars have so much crunch and bite compared to the cks1100s that it's laughable. The ieb6s do have big sound for such tiny drivers. I just want a bit more weight to the instruments (since it sounds just a bit thin) for some things. The drums sound pretty on point, the snare sound, weight, and clarity are pretty good. 
  
 bass is pretty tight and abundant. While the cks1100s beats it in quantity to quality ratio (as the cks1100s have both equal amount of quality to the enormous quantity), that's saying something for the ieb6's sound as it's only $50. The bass has good texture, tightness, and speed. The presentation is clean overall.


----------



## jant71

Tempted to get a First Harmonic but I went in a different direction. I got a Senn CX1.00 which are also getting great impressions. $20 or less so they were cheaper was probably the main reason and they are something different. Still small but a different form factor.
  
 Housings about as small as an ear tip...




 ...but shallow fit with long strains more akin to the CKS fit.
 We'll see how it goes


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jant71 said:


> Tempted to get a First Harmonic but I went in a different direction. I got a Senn CX1.00 which are also getting great impressions. $20 or less so they were cheaper was probably the main reason and they are something different. Still small but a different form factor.
> 
> Housings about as small as an ear tip...
> 
> ...




Will look out for an update on these. 

I was gonna order the first harmonics IEB6 as well but may hang back for now.


----------



## jant71

Should receive them right after the holiday on Fri or Sat. I know they are a safe bet but not exactly how they present. A couple say they are right there with the MIE which Joker gave an 8.6 to IIRC. So, $19 or $20 for that level is a good deal. Another Head-fier who owns them said they show how long in the tooth the IE80 etc. are now.
  
 I do always remember the CX250 which was pretty special as far as presentation as far as an airy 3D stage with a wonderful immersive quality that was really engaging. They lacked overall resolution and detail though. Beautiful presentation that I don't mind grabbing the CX1.00 for to see if they have that magic with more technical ability. Worth trying for me. i'll report back on what I think of them


----------



## TwinACStacks

r2muchstuff said:


> Twin,
> 
> Why not?  Price difference?
> 
> r2


 





 Well firstly I've never really cared for the warmth that wood tends to artificially introduce into the EQ, Don't get me wrong I like Darker sigs. But wood seems to Dampen Frequencies especially in Headphones. Secondly I have the All metal ones and they're great. why mess with a good thing? Thirdly the shape of them makes me think that someone cut off a couple ends of staircase spindles, hollowed them out and inserted drivers and a nozzle and called them "Earphones". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> +1
> 
> The ieb6 harmonics sound frigging amazing for the price. The soundstage depth helps with the earphone's height, despite the lack of width that 's present. While the depth doesn't beat the cks1100s, it's pretty close, along with the height (though again, loses by at least a finger's width).
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, 3 of you recommend the IEB6.  One of you should start a dedicated thread on them.


----------



## jant71

grayson73 said:


> Wow, 3 of you recommend the IEB6.  One of you should start a dedicated thread on them.


 

 ..and they need to be compared to the Puro and Carot One


----------



## peter123

The CEntrance DACport Slim for those who might be interested: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/centrance-dacport-slim/reviews/14592


----------



## Grayson73

jant71 said:


> ..and they need to be compared to the Puro and Carot One


 
 Agree.  I'd love a compare of Tenore, Puro IEM500, Carrot One Titta, and LZ-A2


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> The CEntrance DACport Slim for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/centrance-dacport-slim/reviews/14592


 
  
 Nice review! I currently use the HifimeDIY U2 sabre dac + Cayin C5 amp. I'm actually quite happy with the combo, but of course that doesn't stop me from checking out other dac/amps.
  
 I wonder if the Slim be an upgrade sound-wise?
  
 It would probably be smarter for me (and poorer for my wallet) to spend a bit more for an upgrade to something like the Ifi Micro or the Grace m9xx or something.
  
 Just talking amongst myself lol!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Nice review! I currently use the HifimeDIY U2 sabre dac + Cayin C5 amp. I'm actually quite happy with the combo, but of course that doesn't stop me from checking out other dac/amps.
> 
> I wonder if the Slim be an upgrade sound-wise?
> 
> ...




Thanks Wayne!

I'm not familiar with the U2 but the C5 is a mighty good amp and I will not call the amp in the Slim better. Different yes, better no 

So I'm with you, better to spend more  JK, but I agree that something that's a more clear step up would be logical.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> ..and they need to be compared to the Puro and Carot One


 





 Please do. I'm hearing a lot about these IEB6. I have the Page bookmarked on Amazon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 before I do anything else though I want to look into THESE, and then the Trinity Phantoms:
  
  
 https://oneplus.net/hr/icons
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> Thanks Wayne!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the U2 but the C5 is a mighty good amp and I will not call the amp in the Slim better. Different yes, better no
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, I just saw this: SMSL M8 dac on massdrop for $149US.
  
 That one also seems to be pretty good. Maybe get it and later on another amp (but use the C5 for now). Too many options lol!


----------



## Grayson73

Why was the Chinese thread locked?


----------



## bavinck

grayson73 said:


> Why was the Chinese thread locked?


 
 Thanks news to me! Probably related to people posting ads for Aliexpress stuff....just a guess.


----------



## Libertad

Shameless self promotion is grounds to get baned on head-fi so its not to far of a stretch to imagine it locking a thread


----------



## Grayson73

Sad to see it happen because of one guy.  They should just ban him and keep the thread open.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Sad to see it happen because of one guy.  *They should just ban him and keep the thread open.*


 
  
 +1. I don't get it.


----------



## eaglearrow

So sad to see such a great and helpful thread getting locked.  I agree with others, i think others should not suffer for the mistakes of 1 or 2 members.


----------



## Grayson73

First Harmonic IEB6 is on sale for $35 shipped now.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0178BC13W


----------



## NuckinFutz

Yeah it is a shame, was enjoying the thread and looking forward to getting some cheap IEM's to play around with in the new year.

Think it needs someone who's been a long term contributor of that thread to start a new one, with some widely approved IEM's from the original thread in the OP?


----------



## Koolpep

Might be only temporarily locked to let things cool down. The last two pages were a bit heated and personal.

Cheers,
K


----------



## bavinck

koolpep said:


> Might be only temporarily locked to let things cool down. The last two pages were a bit heated and personal.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
 +1


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jeez..... I hope it wasn't me.
  
  
  
  
 *looks down at his shoes sheepishly*  I farted the last time I was over there.
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

twinacstacks said:


> Jeez..... I hope it wasn't me.


 
  
 I think the only thing you are guilty of is having an avatar that keeps poking my eyes out!


----------



## TwinACStacks

waynes world said:


> I think the only thing you are guilty of is having an avatar that keeps poking my eyes out!


 





 WW, just wait until you Don't See the one I have planned for the Summer.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

twinacstacks said:


> WW, just wait until you Don't See the one I have planned for the Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh oh! I already have to scroll by your posts _very_ quickly when my girlfriend or her daughter are around lol!


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Oh oh! I already have to scroll by your posts _very_ quickly when my girlfriend or her daughter are around lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
 If you are able to. Jump on that Fostex TH-X00 deal on Massdrop.
  
 All indications point to an epic headphone for the $400 payed.. Happy black friday shopping fellas.


----------



## doctorjazz

Bad time to be on a gear free diet


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Bad time to be on a gear free diet




It's always a bad time for that


----------



## Dsnuts

The HD598SE black headphone deal on Amazon is crazy good deal too.
  
 Buy buy buy


----------



## doctorjazz

True dat, but with Black Friday sales out, it's positively CRAZY making!


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> True dat, but with Black Friday sales out, it's positively CRAZY making!




LOL, very true


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> *APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> If you are able to. Jump on that Fostex TH-X00 deal on Massdrop.
> 
> All indications point to an epic headphone for the $400 payed.. Happy black friday shopping fellas.




Lol!  Very appropriate. 
Thanks for the heads up.
The serial number obsession on the comments section is pretty funny. As someone who likes limited edition stuff, I feel like I should care more, but I don't, not in the least.




dsnuts said:


> The HD598SE black headphone deal on Amazon is crazy good deal too.
> 
> Buy buy buy




Wasn't planning on either, but got both as my first two full sizes ever. Sticking with the APB style, I'll sort it out later =/


----------



## Dsnuts

Congrats vwinter. Not bad purchases for being your first fullsized cans. An open and a closed, well semi open. 
  
 The good news about these are. If for some reason you don't like one or the other. Both of these especially the TH-X00 will be easy to recoup cash from. I think you'll dig em both. I have an older HD595 I can't seem to part with and the HD598 SE is supposed to be better so I am considering the HD598SE as well.
  
 Ya I couldn't care less if I am one of the first 300 with serial number. I doubt the first 300 of them Fostex cans are gonna sound different than my pair I will get.
  
 All I know is they are selling those bad boys in a record pace. I wouldnt be surprised if they passed 1000 sold already. Last time I checked before eating some breakfast was over 950. Lol 
  
 Sell your blood. Sell an organ you don't need. Get in on the drop. If you buy one phone this year. This will be IT!


----------



## doctorjazz

Anybody want to buy some blood...???


----------



## doctorjazz

1040 purchased so far...


----------



## jant71

I was gonna say everyone get the Monoprice on-ears for 11% off($13.34) but they are out of stock atm. Everyone should buy one. If you need a Monk you need these(I have both probably like the cans a bit better). As I stated before you can buy both being so cheap and the cans have a mic and isolation which the Monk don't have. Plus easier to drive if you need that.
  
 My Zen 2.0 should show up today so not really into any BF deals. FXT, CKS, Monk, Zen, Monoprice, and CX1.00 all bought fairly recently so I need just sit back and watch others grab and miss Black Friday deals  good luck to all!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

ZMF Omni, ENJOY
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zmf-headphones-omni/reviews/14620


----------



## vwinter

dsnuts said:


> Congrats vwinter. Not bad purchases for being your first fullsized cans. An open and a closed, well semi open.
> 
> The good news about these are. If for some reason you don't like one or the other. Both of these especially the TH-X00 will be easy to recoup cash from. I think you'll dig em both. I have an older HD595 I can't seem to part with and the HD598 SE is supposed to be better so I am considering the HD598SE as well.
> 
> ...




Yea, I don't think flipping it would be much trouble and the price was just at the top of my wheelhouse of what I would comfortably pay. All the stars aligned so I just went f* it. For $95 and like 2/3 the weight of the X00, not even sure it would be worth reselling the Senns. Unless actually dislike them, I'll probably end up keeping them.

Are they numbering all of them and only the first 250 are guaranteed to be provided in the order of purchase, with the rest just being boxed and shipped cuz too much trouble? Or are they actually only numbering the first 250?

I'm looking forward to them selling out this weekend so they ship faster 

After all the talk of the small pads, I pulled out and tape measure and compared to the opening dimensions posted on Jude's thread. Sad state of affairs lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

I own a classic in the Denon D2000. Which was a fostex oem headphone. I have always wanted to get a higher end Denon or Fostex can. This Drop is too good of a deal not to snap up on for me. It is definitely a no brianer.
  
 Haven't been this excited about new cans in a while.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Anybody want to buy some blood...???


 

 sure! can you deliver it tonight? some vampires are coming over
 later to hear some black friday songs...


----------



## doctorjazz

Shipping it over via bat tonight...


----------



## Shawn71

doctorjazz said:


> Shipping it over via bat tonight...




pls ship it thru (HANG)-over night express......


----------



## jant71

lifted andreas said:


> Will look out for an update on these.
> 
> I was gonna order the first harmonics IEB6 as well but may hang back for now.


 

   Got my CX1.00 today. Not long ago actually. Just did two things with it. Changed to wide bore tips cause they come with pretty small bore tips; well smaller than the nozzle.
  
 They are maybe a little bigger than the CKS1100...


 ...err, I mean a little bigger than the CKS1100 cable connector and strain relief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
  
 Just what I wanted. Tiny, shallow and easy fit earphone with a thin and light cable. So, very unobtrusive and barely there. Very comfy as well. Cool cord slider with one side that can detach itself, a nice new Y join, and a low profile L plug rubberized this time unlike the glossy pricier CX's(though this may be due to the white color).
  
 Oddly VE Monk-like in terms of them being about as hard to drive and that fact making them fairly well balanced and competent sounding. Takes more volume than my Kanen, the CKS, both JVC Elation and FXT200. They don't seem like 119 dB SPL phone even if 28 ohm.
  
 Easy to hear they beat my modded Elation and the upstart Kanen S30 and are better than the pricier CX3.00 and 5.00 even with diaphragm guard modding. Basically well balanced, fairly tight sounding, very clear and crisp. They are distinctly Senn in terms of the bass and treble tone. Better than the odd IE7 treble tone and a bit livelier and quicker than the other two CX's with regards to both the bass and treble. This is the new Senn though with better mids; more up front, clean and clear. This is with the wider bore short clear tips on them in the pic.
  
 Burn-in and more testing but for $20 on ebay right now these are a great deal and as good as most of the reports say. Balanced, lively, uncompressed sounding, nice clarity, and quite fun so far.


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.head-fi.org/products/echobox-audio-finder-x1/reviews/14636
 My take on the Echobox Finder X1


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Got my CX1.00 today. Not long ago actually. Just did two things with it. Changed to wide bore tips cause they come with pretty small bore tips; well smaller than the nozzle.
> 
> They are maybe a little bigger than the CKS1100...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha! Those make the CKS look absolutely massive, which they kinda are, but still. Glad to hear they are a nice sounding iem. Our local Shoppers Drug Mart has the current CX lineup in stock, and usually puts their iems on sale every couple weeks. Might be worth picking up.


----------



## jant71

Yep, but still just as big a sound as the CKS or Titans etc come out of the little things. Great deal for $20 with the right tips(think the stock are meant to hold them back) they are what I wanted the Titan 1's to be. Rocking them with UE Tf10 translucent grays and they should play nicely with all the upstarts whether it be the FXH's, First Harmonics etc. With the UE tips and some burn in they have a bright airy quick treble like the Titan but better mids that are more forward. Tight and pretty quick down low and they can thump when called for. Very nice air and separation. A good black background like a much pricier phone. Good little driver in there!
  
 Only come with four pairs of tips and no case of any kind so the accs. are lacking and the shallow fit may make finding and fitting the best tip option you have onto them a bit more difficult. Outside of that great little in-ears!


----------



## DannyBai

I purchased the First Harmonic IEB6 for $35 last week and have been listening to it since Friday. This earphone is a nice bargain at the $50 price tag. Excellent sound that's punchy, clear and detailed. I would say Tenore level if not better. Super tiny which is awesome and solid build.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> I purchased the First Harmonic IEB6 for $35 last week and have been listening to it since Friday. This earphone is a nice bargain at the $50 price tag. Excellent sound that's punchy, clear and detailed. I would say Tenore level if not better. Super tiny which is awesome and solid build.




Hey mate, could you tell me where you bought them from please?


----------



## DannyBai

lifted andreas said:


> Hey mate, could you tell me where you bought them from please?




I bought them from Amazon. Keep checking there since its been discounted twice now.


----------



## Grayson73

lifted andreas said:


> Hey mate, could you tell me where you bought them from please?


 
 Still $35.  http://www.amazon.com/IEB6-mic-engineered-mini-driver-exceptional/dp/B0178BC13W


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dannybai said:


> I bought them from Amazon. Keep checking there since its been discounted twice now.







grayson73 said:


> Still $35.  http://www.amazon.com/IEB6-mic-engineered-mini-driver-exceptional/dp/B0178BC13W




Okay so Amazon wouldn't ship to UK. I contacted First Harmonic on facebook and this was the result! 




I'm such a sucker for a good micro driver!


----------



## Dsnuts

I should be getting a review sample of them as well. We will see.


----------



## DannyBai

lifted andreas said:


> Okay so Amazon wouldn't ship to UK. I contacted First Harmonic on facebook and this was the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent. Good guy/good company. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Grayson73

lifted andreas said:


> Okay so Amazon wouldn't ship to UK. I contacted First Harmonic on facebook and this was the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats!  Look forward to your Tenore compare.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> I should be getting a review sample of them as well. We will see.




Hey DS, how soon are you getting yours in? 



dannybai said:


> Excellent. Good guy/good company. I think you'll like it.




Yeah, very responsive and helpful guy. 

Let's hope this carries on after purchase too. 



grayson73 said:


> Congrats!  Look forward to your Tenore compare.




Oh that will come mate, my Tenores don't get much listening time nowadays. Mostly it's the EPH100, so I'll be very interested to see if the IEB6 punch above EPH100 or not.


----------



## Grayson73

Just got my Ali CKR9 and CKR9LTD.  These sound too good to be fakes.  However, when I put JVC Spiral dots on them, there is a lot of driver flex on both of them.
  
 Time to burn in and try different tips before comparing to LZ-A2 and Tenore.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

grayson73 said:


> Just got my Ali CKR9 and CKR9LTD.  These sound too good to be fakes.  However, when I put JVC Spiral dots on them, there is a lot of driver flex on both of them.
> 
> Time to burn in and try different tips before comparing to LZ-A2 and Tenore.


 

 interested in your comparisons Grayson73! why would changing tips cause driver flex to increase? curious...
 burn in well and report back soon please!


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> interested in your comparisons Grayson73! why would changing tips cause driver flex to increase? curious...
> burn in well and report back soon please!


 
  
 Will do.  Lalala6 who has non-Ali and Ali CKR9LTD said earlier in this thread that after 50 hours, they sounded 99% similar, so I won't take serious listen until 50 hour mark.
  
 Anyone else besides Lalala6 have both non-Ali and Ali versions of CKR9LTD, CKR9, or CKR10?


----------



## ericp10

dannybai said:


> I purchased the First Harmonic IEB6 for $35 last week and have been listening to it since Friday. This earphone is a nice bargain at the $50 price tag. Excellent sound that's punchy, clear and detailed. I would say Tenore level if not better. Super tiny which is awesome and solid build.


 
  
  
 They are excellent to be so small.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ericp10 said:


> They are excellent to be so small.




Such good news for my small'ish ear canals, hoping First Harmonic will send mine out today like they promised. Waiting on tracking number.


----------



## Grayson73

vlenbo said:


> +1
> 
> The ieb6 harmonics sound frigging amazing for the price. The soundstage depth helps with the earphone's height, despite the lack of width that 's present. While the depth doesn't beat the cks1100s, it's pretty close, along with the height (though again, loses by at least a finger's width).
> 
> ...


 
 I assume you like them more than the Basso.  How do they compare to KEF M200?


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> dannybai said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the First Harmonic IEB6 for $35 last week and have been listening to it since Friday. This earphone is a nice bargain at the $50 price tag. Excellent sound that's punchy, clear and detailed. I would say Tenore level if not better. Super tiny which is awesome and solid build.
> ...


 
  
 Eric, on a slightly different topic, what is your take on this A12 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1964-ears-adel-a12-custom-iem/reviews/14574
  
 I know you have U12, but still, this guy made it sound like it's an open back C/IEM with a piss poor isolation, and you can't use it in public or when you are walking/moving.  I'm a bit confused.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Eric, on a slightly different topic, what is your take on this A12 review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1964-ears-adel-a12-custom-iem/reviews/14574
> 
> I know you have U12, but still, this guy made it sound like it's an open back C/IEM with a piss poor isolation, and you can't use it in public or when you are walking/moving.  I'm a bit confused.


 
  
  
 I can't really write much more at the moment other than what I wrote about two weeks ago in this thread (dealing with two deaths in the family). But whoever wrote that seems to be trolling if you ask me. Isolation is very good. I just pulled the U-12 and turned the volume up high while not in my ears.You just barely here a tinge of sound coming up. Then I put a finger over each nozzle. I heard nothing at that point. I wouldn't trust that review, or rather it is not my experience with the U12.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey guys, sorry to change the subject, but...
  
 Xiaomi Mi Headphone review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-headphone/reviews/14656
  
 Okay, back to business. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Grayson73

@ericp10 @DannyBai @vlenbo @mikaveli06
  
 Lifted Andreas started the IEB6 thread if you'd like to post your reviews over there.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/789925/first-harmonic-ieb6-new-micro-driver-kid-on-the-block-is-it-better-than-the-tenore-impressions-discussion


----------



## Grayson73

drbluenewmexico said:


> interested in your comparisons Grayson73! why would changing tips cause driver flex to increase? curious...
> burn in well and report back soon please!


 
  
 After 50 hours of burn in, Ali CKR9 is not as good as the LZ-A2 nor the Tenore; lower mids are muddy.  Right now, I'm loving the LZ-A2 with spiral dot tips.  Compared to stock tips, they now have a larger soundstage, better detail, better imaging, more accurate tone (lowered brightness).  I'm starting to see why these are Bhazard and Hisoundfi's favorite.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man I am excited. Anyone else jump on the Fostex TH-X00 ship?


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> Oh man I am excited. Anyone else jump on the Fostex TH-X00 ship?


 
  
 Somehow I managed to not jump on it. But if the hype becomes real, then there'd better be another drop!
  
 Looking forward to your impressions Ds!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wood!


----------



## jant71

drbluenewmexico said:


> interested in your comparisons Grayson73! why would changing tips cause driver flex to increase? curious...
> burn in well and report back soon please!


 

 That's an easy one. Probably firmer tips and seal more and don't let air pressure escape out the sides as much and directs it inward increasing the flex issue. Softer tips can help or pulling the ear then letting go to give the pressure another place to escape to lessen the flex.
  
 Nobody else bought a CX1.00 yet?? Don't know if the FH are better than the Tenore but the CX1.00 are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least FWIR and comparisons to other phones I have on hand.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dsnuts said:


> Wood!




Dem shiny cups!


----------



## peter123

Did anyone managed to find any impressions on these?






http://www.onkyo-headphones.com/en/headphones/in-ear/e600m-earphones.html


Edit: Hmm, I wonder if they might be a re-brand of the Philips TX1/2....


----------



## doctorjazz

I haven't made any recommendations here in a while...the Cavalli Liquid Carbon is down to its last few units (had a 500 unit run), I have one burning in for the last week. Not inexpensive at $599, but not sky high priced either...haven't done extensive 1:1 comparisons yet, initial impressions were that I liked my (twice as expensive) MicroZOTL2 more, but for the price, I suspect this is a really good deal, sweet sounding amp (now that kazillion hour break in is almost done, I'll directly compare my amps, but I don't think there will be any left by then). Not portable, but light, "transportable" is how they describe it. I think they are down to less than 20 units left, been all the rage on some other threads. Just a heads up.


----------



## Tom22

peter123 said:


> Did anyone managed to find any impressions on these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yes!!! i heard these in hk! was wondering about these new onkyo earphones!
  
 they have a slightly v shaped response, they a nice earbud/in ear hybrid fit, with lots of ports (so isolation is a wash if your using these for commuting)
  
 the bass has a nice thickness to them with a more emphasized lower treble (splashy?) but was a really nice listen,
  
 thought long and hard about purchasing it
  
 *edit, the cable was quite nice, and i used them right before the meelectronics a151 which sounded kinda too flat in comparison. lacking the same level of dyanmics


----------



## Tom22

for those interested i have posted my long awaited review of the brainwavz jive, my favorite recommendations if your looking for an affordable good performer with the ever elusive 3 button remote
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/14691
 enjoy!


----------



## peter123

tom22 said:


> yes!!! i heard these in hk! was wondering about these new onkyo earphones!
> 
> they have a slightly v shaped response, they a nice earbud/in ear hybrid fit, with lots of ports (so isolation is a wash if your using these for commuting)
> 
> ...




Thanks, really interesting to hear. I've actually got the TX2's but have hardly ever used them. Brought them out just now and what you describe fits them spot on as well. I can't believe I havent used these more before, they're really good sounding. 

I'm pretty sure that I've read somewhere that Onkyo would be getting help from Philips with their new line of IEM's and headphones. If that's true I'm pretty sure that the Onkyo's are a re-brand of the Philips.

Edit:
Seam as I'm not the only one who appreciates the Philip TX2:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/good-sound-low-cost-philips-tx1-and-tx2-iems#6saPYDVPbbsifDrV.97

This surely must be the most overlooked Hall of Fame entrance ever. Even by myself that actually owns them, lol.

Now I'm really curious if the Onkyo's actually similar sounding.....


----------



## jant71

Maxell is baaaaack...
Canal-type high-resolution audio corresponding MXH-RF550 Series Sound field air feeling and realism of high-resolution richly reproduced











_Vibration system of weight and newly developed driver that employs a new design diffuse sound field balancer_
High-frequency reproduction to realize that leads to 40kHz
From low frequency to firm good of the missing, to good delicate high-frequency of response, playing a good broadband balanced














_Dense and delicate two of the air layer that is made ​​by the spatial design <newly designed dual-chamber structure>_
Achieve a flat balance in a wide band playing
To realize the frequency characteristics to play a rich sound field. The playback generates a space surrounded by the sound, feeling the air, a large sound field full of realism
To suppress the peak in the vicinity of 6kHz generated in the occluded ear canal
Acoustic circuit, realize the playback relaxed high region without sticks

 

_Hybrid body that combines high rigidity aluminum alloy and ABS resin_
It is possible to suppress unwanted resonance, achieve a clear original sound reproduction that is realistic








_Balance drive connection correspondence_
It can be used in headphone amplifier and audio player that supports the balance drive <for 2.5mm4 pole plug>
Can also be used in smart phones the conversion plug to 3.5mm3 poles because it is bundled

 
Catalogue download [PDF 1.30MB]
Product specifications 

Model numberMXH-RF550MXH-RF550BtypeCanal typeModelClosed dynamic typeDriver unitDiameter 10mmImpedance32ΩSound pressure sensitivity107dB / mWPlay frequency band10 ~ 40,000HzMaximum input150mW (IEC: measurements by the International Electrotechnical Commission)Cord lengthAbout 1.2m (Y type)plugDiameter 3.5mm stereo mini plug (L-type, gold-plated)Diameter 2.5mm 4-pole stereo mini plug (L-type, gold-plated) from the tip R- / R + / L + / L-massAbout 16g (including code)Bundled itemsAntibacterial earpiece * 1 (each two S / M / L) * M is mounted carrying pouch manual body (with warranty)Conversion stereo mini plug (2.5mm4 pole → 3.5mm3 pole)
 Antibacterial earpiece * 1 (each two S / M / L) * M is mounted carrying pouch manual body (with warranty)
 

* 1 antibacterial effect in the general Foundation Boken quality evaluation mechanism has confirmed the effect by JIS Z 2801 test.
 Line up 

typecolorModel numberPurchasepriceDual-chamber design canal type headphonesblackMXH-RF550 


openDual-chamber design canal type headphones / balance drive correspondenceblackMXH-RF550B 



 
  
  
 Look like they will be an easy and comfortable fit. Every new big brand Japanese earphone is "Hi-Res" cert. and goes to 40,000Hz LOL!


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> Maxell is baaaaack...
> Canal-type high-resolution audio corresponding MXH-RF550 Series
> 
> Sound field air feeling and realism of high-resolution richly reproduced
> ...




Oh What! I was literally about to be like "who's in for ordering a few?"

But then I looked it up and bam $200+
What Maxell? I was expecting like < $100
And on Maxell, I was willing to take a no impressions shot at ~$100, but not for $200+
Bah.


----------



## FlacFan

vwinter said:


> Oh What! I was literally about to be like "who's in for ordering a few?"
> 
> But then I looked it up and bam $200+
> What Maxell? I was expecting like < $100
> ...


 

 I couldn't agree more.
 On top of that - why on earth are we keep buying stuff from manufacturers who don't even give a damn about translating their specs into proper English or other languages for that matter.
 Just read this total nonsense above. Disgusting.
 This really ticks me off....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## nick n

In addition to the *Elecom **EHP-R / OH1000A* ( gold and silver 43mm - drivered )
 they have a new *EHP-ROH2000A* series ( Black is >>> EHP-R/OH2000ABK )
  
  
 Seems the non-microphone cabled ones are "A" and the microphone cabled ones are "M"  MBK vs ABK
  
_These are using an LCP diaphragm ( Liquid Crystal Polymer Diaphragm ) and what appears to :_
 "have used the OFC line that has been subjected to silver coat to the core" in the 4 wire cables
  

  
  
  

  

  
  
  
 Prices on Kakaku show just over 22,000 YEN, exchange rate is @ 120 right now... ( AmazonJapan shows ~20,000 )
  
http://www2.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/products/EHP-ROH2000ABK.html
 I'm fairly sure this model wasn't mentioned before... hope not.


----------



## Grayson73

jant71 said:


> That's an easy one. Probably firmer tips and seal more and don't let air pressure escape out the sides as much and directs it inward increasing the flex issue. Softer tips can help or pulling the ear then letting go to give the pressure another place to escape to lessen the flex.
> 
> Nobody else bought a CX1.00 yet?? Don't know if the FH are better than the Tenore but the CX1.00 are
> 
> ...


 
 $18 and better than Tenore,...too tempting


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks to Project86 for this pic. I CANT WAIT!
  


 The wait is killing me.


----------



## Replicant187

dsnuts said:


> Thanks to Project86 for this pic. I CANT WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy smoke that looks marvelous


----------



## Tom22

The titan 3 comes with detachable cables and with new tuning from the highly rated dunu titan 1
  
 if your interested to see how they compare physically, check this out
  
 enjoy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

vwinter said:


> Oh What! I was literally about to be like "who's in for ordering a few?"
> 
> But then I looked it up and bam $200+
> What Maxell? I was expecting like < $100
> ...




Yeah they are taking a big risk there lol

I suppose they are planning to send them out to a few reviewers.


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-A2 review is up, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14722


----------



## mikaveli06

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-AT-PHA05BT-Bluetooth-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0065V9TXC

Anyone have experience with this type of product? Seems like the older products were not great sounding, but these newer ones (noble bts, Samsung link, ath pha05) have made a lot of progress. 95% of my listening is in gym and prefer convenience of Bluetooth, but sound quality of wired. Currently using jlab epic BT, which is my favorite of the many Bluetooth I've tried with blu100 close 2nd. Or I'm using ieb6 from xduoo x2. I'm hoping this pha05 is good solution, it gets great reviews, and even though there is not apt-x, I've not been super impressed by apt x anyway. I'll find out Thursday.


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Technica-AT-PHA05BT-Bluetooth-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0065V9TXC
> 
> Anyone have experience with this type of product? Seems like the older products were not great sounding, but these newer ones (noble bts, Samsung link, ath pha05) have made a lot of progress. 95% of my listening is in gym and prefer convenience of Bluetooth, but sound quality of wired. Currently using jlab epic BT, which is my favorite of the many Bluetooth I've tried with blu100 close 2nd. Or I'm using ieb6 from xduoo x2. I'm hoping this pha05 is good solution, it gets great reviews, and even though there is not apt-x, I've not been super impressed by apt x anyway. I'll find out Thursday.


 
  
 How would that gizmo be used? (I'm bluetooth illiterate lol)


----------



## mikaveli06

It has 3.5mm jack. Plug in any phones you have, and it pairs to ur Bluetooth music (Samsung s5 for me). So I can clip this to my collar or pocket etc and use reg headphones


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> It has 3.5mm jack. Plug in any phones you have, and it pairs to ur Bluetooth music (Samsung s5 for me). So I can clip this to my collar or pocket etc and use reg headphones


 
  
 Ok, I'm being dense... but what advantage would that have over plugging your wired headphones directly into your S5? Wouldn't you get better SQ that way?


----------



## mikaveli06

Because s5 (with extended battery) is like a brick in my pocket and wiredvrunning thru my shirt etc. This product I can wrap up cord and clip this along neckline so there is very little wire to catch on weights etc, and I can set my phone few feet away.


----------



## mikaveli06

Small player like clip+ or xduoo x2 are pretty good for most exercises, but when there is waist movement, sometimes it catches or pulls on wires, movements like squats or deadlifts, which my workouts are centered around.


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> Because s5 (with extended battery) is like a brick in my pocket and wiredvrunning thru my shirt etc. *This product I can wrap up cord and clip this along neckline so there is very little wire to catch on weights etc, and I can set my phone few feet away.*


 
  


mikaveli06 said:


> Small player like clip+ or xduoo x2 are pretty good for most exercises, but when there is waist movement, sometimes it catches or pulls on wires, movements like squats or deadlifts, which my workouts are centered around.


 
  
 Got it! The bolded text is what I needed to visualize. So the last thing I need to grok is, should the SQ be better with a "wired headphone -> bluetooth receiver -> S5" versus "bluetooth headphone -> S5"?


----------



## mikaveli06

That is my question too. Of all the Bluetooth phones I've tried, none match sound of wired (but I have not tried $300+ bluetooth). Also most wired phones we more comfortable. So I'm expecting this to be above Bluetooth but just behind wired. This particular device (audio technical) has excellent reviews, and the Noble bts is even smaller and has good reviews, but is $100. So far Bluetooth main drawback has been imaging and soundstage, which I'm hoping is improved using this set up. I'll post impressions Thursday.


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> That is my question too. Of all the Bluetooth phones I've tried, none match sound of wired (but I have not tried $300+ bluetooth). Also most wired phones we more comfortable. So I'm expecting this to be above Bluetooth but just behind wired. This particular device (audio technical) has excellent reviews, and the Noble bts is even smaller and has good reviews, but is $100. So far Bluetooth main drawback has been imaging and soundstage, which I'm hoping is improved using this set up. I'll post impressions Thursday.




Good stuff - looking forward to it!


----------



## peter123

I just love my Bluetooth receiver/amp. Makes life so much easier at the office. In the kitchen and when working out.

The biggest advantage with it for me compared to Bluetooth IEM's/headphones is that it turns your favorite IEM/headphone in to wireless and adds the possibility to answer calls with them. It also has great battery life and a powerful output and remote control of the playback.

This is the one I've got:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/bluetooth-receiver-dual-amplifier-class1-nfc-black-japan-import/reviews/13692


----------



## dweaver

So my latest enjoyable IEM is the PSB M4U4.
 
This little beauty is a very balanced signature with great bass extension (goes quite deep) very balanced and slightly forward mids and treble that is extremely detailed but NEVER harsh or strident. The room feel technology means the bass is elevated a bit but nothing major so these are not bass head earphones but the treble is very Z5 like in regards to style. The first balanced signature I have tried in a very long time that I like. They also have good microphonics, excellent isolation, and great comfort.


----------



## mikaveli06

peter123 said:


> I just love my Bluetooth receiver/amp. Makes life so much easier at the office. In the kitchen and when working out.
> 
> The biggest advantage with it for me compared to Bluetooth IEM's/headphones is that it turns your favorite IEM/headphone in to wireless and adds the possibility to answer calls with them. It also has great battery life and a powerful output and remote control of the playback.
> 
> ...


I thought about that one also, but the ath one is smaller and lighter, tho that one has more power, however most my items are pretty easily driven. Is the sound from that pretty close to being straight out of your phone?


----------



## peter123

mikaveli06 said:


> I thought about that one also, but the ath one is smaller and lighter, tho that one has more power, however most my items are pretty easily driven. Is the sound from that pretty close to being straight out of your phone?




I find it cleaner and clearer sounding than both my LG G3 and Xperia Z3c. It's quite powerful but do introduce some low background hiss with easy to drive IEM's.


----------



## mikaveli06

Wow, even possible improvement over wired....can't wait for mine to arrive in morning


----------



## peter123

mikaveli06 said:


> Wow, even possible improvement over wired....can't wait for mine to arrive in morning




I'd guess it depends on your preference but it's really great sounding for me


----------



## Grayson73

hisoundfi said:


> LZ-A2 review is up, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2/reviews/14722


 
  
 Great review!  A lot of people are saying this is the best sub-$100 IEM.  Amazing that they compare well to the Fidue A83.  Glad to finally be in the TOTL IEM category!


----------



## 7S Cameron

grayson73 said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > LZ-A2 review is up, enjoy!
> ...



have you seen any comparisons with the D2000j?


----------



## mikaveli06

Wayne, this is the convenience I was looking for


----------



## mikaveli06

I was very disappointed when 1st plugging ieb6 to the at pha05bt. Sounded soo wrong, heard voices but faint music and zero bass. Tryed re connecting, in pair and re pair, it was awful, and I read few ppl had same issue. But as I went tinkering, I pressed the button on the ieb6 and got blown away, everything sounded as if I was connected to my phone. So I taped down the ieb6 button and very very happy now, so something about this (maybe all) phones with in line buttons\mics cause interference. So guess that's excuse to buy new items lol. Don't know why these devices aren't more popular as this sounds better than any Bluetooth phones I've used.

May try noble bts if one pops up on sale or classifieds as it is even smaller, but very happy with this


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mikaveli06 said:


> I was very disappointed when 1st plugging ieb6 to the at pha05bt. Sounded soo wrong, heard voices but faint music and zero bass. Tryed re connecting, in pair and re pair, it was awful, and I read few ppl had same issue. But as I went tinkering, I pressed the button on the ieb6 and got blown away, everything sounded as if I was connected to my phone. So I taped down the ieb6 button and very very happy now, so something about this (maybe all) phones with in line buttons\mics cause interference. So guess that's excuse to buy new items lol. Don't know why these devices aren't more popular as this sounds better than any Bluetooth phones I've used.
> 
> May try noble bts if one pops up on sale or classifieds as it is even smaller, but very happy with this




So you're pretty happy with your IEB6 then? You sounded very unimpressed after I read your last post about them.


----------



## mikaveli06

Sure u don't have me confused, I've loved them from start. I will prolly move on soon anyways just cuz that's what I do. Under $75 these have been my favorite, I got them $40 including shipping


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mikaveli06 said:


> Sure u don't have me confused, I've loved them from start. I will prolly move on soon anyways just cuz that's what I do. Under $75 these have been my favorite, I got them $40 including shipping




Wow you guys in America get the best prices. We in Europe are nowhere near as fortunate, we have to work much harder to get what we want haha


----------



## mikaveli06

Reg price on amazon dropped to $39.99


----------



## waynes world

mikaveli06 said:


> I was very disappointed when 1st plugging ieb6 to the at pha05bt. *Sounded soo wrong, heard voices but faint music and zero bass.* Tryed re connecting, in pair and re pair, it was awful, and I read few ppl had same issue. But as I went tinkering, I pressed the button on the ieb6 and got blown away, everything sounded as if I was connected to my phone. So I taped down the ieb6 button and very very happy now, so something about this (maybe all) phones with in line buttons\mics cause interference. So guess that's excuse to buy new items lol. Don't know why these devices aren't more popular as this sounds better than any Bluetooth phones I've used.
> 
> May try noble bts if one pops up on sale or classifieds as it is even smaller, but very happy with this


 
  
 Fwiw, I have the same issue when connecting headphones or iems that have phone mics on the cable into my xeulin 770 player. Something about the 770 not being able to handle the 4-pole connector. It's very disconcerting when you first hear that weirdness lol. Luckily I have an adapter that fixes it (but it's still a pain in the butt).


----------



## Dsnuts

I got these last night. I have to say these things sound better than they look. 
  
 I have owned the D2000 Denons for a long while a classic semi closed can that introduced me to the Fostex sound. A classic V shaped sound with some astounding stage and resolution for the prices they garnered. 
  
 Fast forward to yesterday and I have to say these are everything what you guys are reading about. I have had them on the burn in station and I find myself listening to them on my ICAN amp non stop. 
  
 This year has been interesting one. I remember when we couldn't mention the word Massdrop on the threads without the mods locking out the thread or deleting a bunch of posts. But it was Massdrop that helped bring these marvelous cans to the market. Definitely appreciate everyone involved with making these cans possible, Fostex, Massdrop and Headfi community. 
  
 The sound these create is something special. I have what seemed to be forever been in search for a can that has it all. I am gonna say these are not perfect by any means but to my ears they have the one aspect nailed down to a T. That is just pure enjoyment of my music. 
  
 These cans don't have the best treble the best mids or the best bass with the best imaging out there in headphone land but how many cans or earphones can you guys can honestly say has excellent treble, excellent smooth lush mids, excellent bass with excellent imaging all within a large roomy sound and stunning looks to boot in a can. This is exactly what you get with the TH-X00. These are more than worth the money I spent on them and that is the honest truth.  
  
 Fostex could have sold these for much more and called them what ever they wanted but they gave the enthusiasts. 'US at Headfi." A bone. Can you say Happy Holidays to the Headfi Community? I think Massdrop and Fostex has done just this. 
  
 All I can say is. Next time there is a TH-X00 drop and believe me there will be another drop. Or should be. Jump on them as quickly humanly possible. Do not pass up an opportunity to own a stunning new classic.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would like to nominate the golden nut.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> well, who get it this year DS?????????? can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

drbluenewmexico said:


> well, who get it this year DS?????????? can't wait to hear!!!


 






 Well, First of all.....  I'd like to thank God for making this all possible...
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> I would like to nominate the golden nut.



I almost don't wanna ask because it might push me over the edge  How do these compare to the SRH1540?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> I almost don't wanna ask because it might push me over the edge  How do these compare to the SRH1540?


 

 step away from the EDGE 7S Cameron.....retreat from the lust of the product...face the other direction
 NAH...turn around and leap into the GOLDEN NUT RADIANCE!


----------



## Dsnuts

dsnuts said:


> I would like to nominate the golden nut.


 
 Goes to the Fostex TH-X00 with nothing that comes close. 
  
 As great as my SRH1540 was. The Fostex TH-X00 takes that musical sound to another level. I am doing a head to head comparison to the SRH1540 using silver coated cables too. 
  
 The Fostex wins with greater resolution and better tuning across the board, better clarity, sense of space and imaging. For guys that own the FX850 and know the type of timbre we are talking about with woodies. The Foxtex can be summed up with the fullsized version of the FX850 timbre. Better bass than both the SRH1540 and FX850. More forward clearer mid range than both phones as well.  
  
 Treble clarity and detail of a top end phone with no fatigue. 
  
 A sound this good there was no doubt I was gonna give the only nut I gave out all year to these phones. There are guys that say these are better tuned than the TH-900 Fostex flagship and has less flaws than many top end flagships. These are winning over just about everyone that bought one. And if you see one being sold on the sale forum. Jump in with both feet if you have the funds to do so. Letting these cans go without properly hearing them after burn in is foolish imo. But to each their own. 
  
 These cans with my ICAN amp and I have yet heard anything I own have as much impact on my musical tastes. The ICAN has a 3D switch that does some serious magic to the sound of the TH-X00. That imaging becomes something I have a hard time understanding how one driver can produce. I could not give a higher recommendation for any single one of you guys reading this post.. 
  
 Like I said before. Next time these are dropping on Massdrop.  Hit buy. Don't even think about missing out on these.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to nominate the golden nut.
> ...


 
 Resistance is futile!
  
 Full sized FX850?? It's over...


----------



## vwinter

7s cameron said:


> Resistance is futile!
> 
> Full sized FX850?? It's over...




Full size FX850 was the first comparison that came to my mind too, actually. Timbre is still better on the FX850 IMO, but the signature and effortless power + delicacy combo are what reminded me of the FX850.


----------



## Tom22

finally got some listening time with the dunu titan 3s (T3s) for a couple of days, and here are my impressions, with some references with other well-liked/well known competitors


----------



## 7S Cameron

How are the earpads? I think my ears stick out a little more than average, so that worries me a little bit.


----------



## vwinter

7s cameron said:


> How are the earpads? I think my ears stick out a little more than average, so that worries me a little bit.




Per Moedawg:

The TH-X00’s earpad opening’s measurements are: Length = 2 3/8 in, Width = 1 3/8, Depth = 7/16 in (shorter side) and 11/16 in (longer side).

I thought I would have issues because my ears are right on the edge of those measurements, but they fit great. There's a lot of space on the backside if your ears naturally stick out a bit at 11/16" depth. I'm sure you can fold/cut a piece of paper or two to those measurements and check it out if you're concerned (and reasonably so).

There's a lot of talk of them being blah, but for me, they breathe fine, are plenty soft and my ears don't get hot at all after an hour of listening.

I'm actually shocked at how comfortable these things are. There's just a bit of clamping force, which you can feel. But beside that, shocked.

My only mehs about them are the ridiculously long cable and that the treble is a little hotter than I'd like, but this could be my HRTF at work. I get sibilance with crapily recorded top 40/hip hop tracks and some other vocal geared tracks (through iPhone 5S, 6S, Yulong D100 II, and any of them feeding a Quickstep. Haven't tried the Go450 yet, but I imagine more of the same. It throws off tonality just a bit IMO.

Other than that, by the seat of my pants, they're probably in th top three of sound quality and enjoyment in things I own or have auditioned at length. The only things that might also compete which I've only had short listens to are the HE-500 (and likely bretheran) and HD800 (which I suspect is better but totally different).


----------



## Grayson73

Does having 25ohm impedance mean that the Fostex TH-X00 can be driven by cellphone?


----------



## quisxx

Yes the thx can be driven by a cell, and it sounds quite good actually.


----------



## mikaveli06

If anyone has ckr9ltd from eBay or AE, I may be interested in buying them


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guess what I have coming?
  
 If I'm lucky Santa will show up with them, if not Baby New Year will do the delivery.  It's a long crawl for the tyke from Sweden....
  

  
  
 NOW I'm in a FESTIVE Spirit!!!!
  
 Earlier than usual.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> Guess what I have coming?
> 
> If I'm lucky Santa will show up with them, if not Baby New Year will do the delivery.  It's a long crawl for the tyke from Sweden....
> 
> ...




Damn it, I'm so tempted now.

They are out of stock on OnePlus site in UK, so I'm screwed even if I do want a pair.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Any idea if the TH-X00 will leak more sound than my Shure SRH1540?


----------



## TwinACStacks

They are out of stock on OnePlus site in UK, so I'm screwed even if I do want a pair.[/quote


I got mine from Gearbest.com they cost a little more about 16 USD but they are the only place that has them. Both colors too. 

 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> They are out of stock on OnePlus site in UK, so I'm screwed even if I do want a pair.[/quote
> 
> 
> I got mine from Gearbest.com they cost a little more about 16 USD but they are the only place that has them. Both colors too.
> ...




Thanks man will have a look on there tonight. If I do end up buying it will be the silver ones. 

I do need something since the First Harmonic thing fell through.

So the only thing I'm afraid of ordering from gearbest is being stung by customs again.


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> Guess what I have coming?
> 
> If I'm lucky Santa will show up with them, if not Baby New Year will do the delivery.  It's a long crawl for the tyke from Sweden....
> 
> ...


 

  Do you buy these at Gearbest? The Oneplus?


----------



## TwinACStacks

charliemotta said:


> Do you buy these at Gearbest? The Oneplus?


 





 Yes Charlie @ Gearbest. But they are $16 USD MORE than on the actual Oneplus site which doesn't have them in stock, and Hasn't except for that One Day until they sold out. I didn't move fast enough and I've been impatiently waiting for them to get them back in stock. Impatience won out.
  
 I hope they are worth it.
  
 COOL AS HELL LOOKING THOUGH.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Thanks man will have a look on there tonight. If I do end up buying it will be the silver ones.
> 
> I do need something since the First Harmonic thing fell through.
> 
> So the only thing I'm afraid of ordering from gearbest is being stung by customs again.


 





 The way I interpreted their shipping info is that they are SHIPPED from Sweden. I think Gearbest is acting as a broker. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got at Checkout online.
  
 I just used PayPal.
  
 The REALLY hard part was deciding which color.... Even though they want you to believe you are getting a greater discount with the Gray, they are identical except color. (they must have more of the Gray in stock)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Charliemotta

twinacstacks said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy these at Gearbest? The Oneplus?
> ...


 
 Yes they are very unique and cool looking.  Hope they sound as good as they look!


----------



## TwinACStacks

They Certainly have my curiosity up. I don't know if it's hype or their Video. I guess the construction premise is that they have 3 Chambers. One in the Body and the Two tubes work as resonator chambers like in a Pipe Organ. Does it work on that small of a Scale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Be cool if it does....
  
 Scandinavians don't lie, Do They?
  








 TWIN


----------



## waynes world

The giant killer VE Monk earbuds are available again for $5 US HERE.
  

  
 They say $15, but read the red text  - they are $5. After placing the order BUT BEFORE paying for it, add a message in the order to Lee saying something like "Hi Lee, this is blahblahblah from headfi. Please adjust the price to $5 and ship it to me via epacket". Epacket is available to the US and Canada at least, and costs a few dollars, but gets the Monks to you much more quickly. Lee (@zhibli06) will then send you an email when the order has been repriced, and you can then go back into your order and make the payment. And then be amazed once you get them 
  
 The Monk thread is here.
  
 And reviews are here.
  
 And you can all thank Lee (and me) later


----------



## mochill

^+1 on the VE monk


----------



## Exesteils

7s cameron said:


> Any idea if the TH-X00 will leak more sound than my Shure SRH1540?




The Fostex do leak quite a bit, but no worse than an Open pair of cans


----------



## vwinter

grayson73 said:


> Does having 25ohm impedance mean that the Fostex TH-X00 can be driven by cellphone?




Pretty easily, but also cuz sensitivity.




exesteils said:


> The Fostex do leak quite a bit, but no worse than an Open pair of cans




gf says they leak out sound significantly less than the HD598 SE I got. But interestingly enough, they allow in about the same amount of outside sound.


----------



## Exesteils

vwinter said:


> gf says they leak out sound significantly less than the HD598 SE I got. But interestingly enough, they allow in about the same amount of outside sound.




That is true. My old 600s also had pretty bad isolation, not that it mattered since I usually use it along/at home


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> The way I interpreted their shipping info is that they are SHIPPED from Sweden. I think Gearbest is acting as a broker. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got at Checkout online.
> 
> I just used PayPal.
> 
> ...




Thanks man I'll check them out. 

Someone left some impressions in the Chinese IEM thread I believe.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> The giant killer VE Monk earbuds are available again for $5 US HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Wayne. I'm gonna have to get one.


----------



## mochill

Do it DannyBai


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> They Certainly have my curiosity up. I don't know if it's hype or their Video. I guess the construction premise is that they have 3 Chambers. One in the Body and the Two tubes work as resonator chambers like in a Pipe Organ. Does it work on that small of a Scale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's totally true we don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They're probably shipped by Sweden Post that does a lot of shipping from China.


----------



## 7S Cameron

exesteils said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea if the TH-X00 will leak more sound than my Shure SRH1540?
> ...



I ask because I can use my Shure in bed and it doesn't bother my girlfriend. I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with using the X00. My AD900X leaks sound WAY more than my Shure.


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> I ask because I can use my Shure in bed and it doesn't bother my girlfriend. I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with using the X00. *My AD900X leaks sound WAY more than my Shure.*


 
  
 I think the AD900X's have dual drivers, and one pair is pointing out the back of the cups lol.


----------



## vwinter

7s cameron said:


> I ask because I can use my Shure in bed and it doesn't bother my girlfriend. I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with using the X00. My AD900X leaks sound WAY more than my Shure.




For what it's worth, the TH-X00 is very usable at low volumes. Doesn't take anything away from it.


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because I can use my Shure in bed and it doesn't bother my girlfriend. I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with using the X00. *My AD900X leaks sound WAY more than my Shure.*
> ...



Really?! I was under the impression they were single drivers, I didn't know that! Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me with how much sound they leak.



vwinter said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because I can use my Shure in bed and it doesn't bother my girlfriend. I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with using the X00. My AD900X leaks sound WAY more than my Shure.
> ...



That's good to know!


----------



## waynes world

7s cameron said:


> Really?! I was under the impression they were single drivers, I didn't know that! Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me with how much sound they leak.
> That's good to know!


 
  
 Sorry, I was just being silly! What I meant is that they leak so much that they almost sound like they have a driver pointing out the backs


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> That's totally true we don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 peter, AFAIK they are Designed in Sweden, I was hoping they are built there too (maybe by Volvo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the one plus website has the Swedish translation button at the Bottom.
  
 www.oneplus.net
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> peter, AFAIK they are Designed in Sweden, I was hoping they are built there too (maybe by Volvo)  the one plus website has the Swedish translation button at the Bottom.
> 
> www.oneplus.net
> 
> TWIN




Who would've known

I bet they're as Swedish as Volvo these days


----------



## vwinter

Edited to match edits made on Finder X1 thread.
Just posting here cuz dsnuts unwittingly pushed this buy  , and I'm sure many of us can relate there.

*Echobox Finder X1*
_Impressions after some playing around (minimal burn-in, in case anyone cares)_:

First off all. To whoever designed the section that holds the extra filters, you f*ing sadist. That was one of the single most frustrating unboxing experiences of my life. It's impossible to get them out without ruining the packaging. I felt like looney tunes character struggling with the damn thing.

Aaaanywho,
Steps to enjoyment:

1. Take off stock tips and pre-installed white filters and throw them both as far as you can.
2. Install black filters after the struggle (which is real), put on the included small dual flanges.
3. Throw box with everything else you won't need at annoying coworker and run away giggling.
4. Profit.

95% serious...

_Filters_: Per my ears and the manual:
White: bass explosion (roll off after 200Hz - joking... kinda)
Black: balanced (less bass, not sure about treble)
Red: treble enhanced (lowest bass, most treble)

That's the combination (black filters and included dual flanges) that yields the best balance of timbre, linearity, note weight, clarity, and soundstage.
Everything else massively skews the response to looney toons proportions. (To be fair, if you want to pull the bass down a bit at the expense of slightly rougher and brighter treble, the red filters are alright.) use the comply for something else.

These are massively sensitive to seal and tip rolling.

Long tips like the included comply and MH1 tips muddy up the midrange and treble to a staggering degree. Wider tips like the stock red stems super amplify the treble peaks.

With my settled combination:
Bass hits very hard, and it's very tight. Clearly above neutral but mostly peaks at around 40Hz so it stays pretty clear of the midrange. Probably a bit less in amplitude than it feels but it has the illusion of significant quantity because it's powerful and tight.

Really, the whole sound is pretty engaging.

Midrange is really detailed and really clean. Very solid combo with the solid imaging.

Treble is just on the edge of sibilant for me but keeps it together better than most that are on the edge and is totally listenable.

Stage is crystalline, clear and airy and really drive home the tight and detailed sound. Could be bigger but the right tip/filter combo and it's really very adequate with great layering which makes up for it.
Imaging is really good.

Very solid performer and very good at the indiegogo price.

Really, wrong filter/tip combo, and these sound pretty bad. Enough for me to say that the difference is almost unbelievable. I suspect from this that they would EQ really well.

Was gonna give them away for Christmas to family, but since I mauled the inner box and got them to show their good side, I think I'll be keeping them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Who would've known
> 
> I bet they're as Swedish as Volvo these days


 





 You are really taking the fun out of this peter.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

twinacstacks said:


> You are really taking the fun out of this peter.
> 
> TWIN




I'm sorry


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> You are really taking the fun out of this peter.
> 
> TWIN




I'll carry it on then 

I bet skoda is more Swedish than volvo nowadays...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Remax RM-720i came in today! I ordered them in blue, but clearly I got something else. That's supposed to be red, but it's closer to pink to my color-blind eyes. Whatev's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
​ **Swapped out the stock tips right away. They were those standard green w/orange core jobbies that come with seemingly every Chinese earphone.**
  
 OOtb impressions? Popped them in and started listening to "Run the Jewels" (Youtube link) by El-P and Killer Mike.
  
 - Some of the better bass I've heard from a micro dd. Quick, smooth, with good sub-bass extension. Focus is more in the mid-bass but it avoids being bloated. Sweet!
  
 - Mids are pulled back a bit. With the stock tips they're a touch veiled but the wide bores I tossed on open them right up. 
  
 - Treble. Most of the micro dd's I own tend to lean towards the brighter side of things. Those of you that are averse to bright earphones will like these. Treble is pretty relaxed. No sibilance, no harshness. Maybe not a smooth as more expensive earphones, but pretty darn good the for ~20 CAD I paid. More than acceptable.
  
 - I'll have to pick a different album to test soundstage.
  
 - Build quality is great! The cable is one of those extra durable PU cables. I personally love em. Yeah, they usually have a bit of memory but tangling is a non-issue. Big plus from me here.
  
- The in-line mic is just as large and ridiculous as I was hoping it would be. Those who complain about not being able to tell which button is which will be pretty content. I guarantee it. 
  
- Wicked isolation. Well above average! Was doing to dishes while I listened. Could hardly hear anything. 
  
- They're a bit hard to drive. Through my HTC One M8, I listen to most earphones at 3-5 out of 15 (15 ticks is full volume). These require 7-8. I'm looking forward to amping them to see how they do.
  
 Overall they seem to offer up a fairly neutral sound with a welcome boost to the bass. Very relaxed listen. Build quality is solid and the included hard carrying case is fantastic. I'm pretty impressed. Went in with pretty low expectations, came out very happy. I'm definitely going to be reviewing these!
  
 *Edit: These babies have titanium-coated drivers. Shaweeet!*


----------



## Omark12

I've been out of the loop for some time. So what are the hottest/best IEMs at around $30 or under right now?


----------



## nScott89

I am *really* loving my new MEElectronics RX18. They are literally mind blowing to think they cost me $5.50. I feel like they are a fairly warm, *slightly* V-shaped earphone that I am truly enjoying. These are the cheapest earphones I have ever found that I don't feel lack in any area. My favorite IEM under $50 are the VSonic R02 Silver, if that helps you out. Favorite overall IEM: Fidue A83. Anyone else tried the MEE Rx18? 
  
 Edit: I am so surprised that the RX18 hasn't come up in this thread yet. I was pretty damn blown away by them. They are $6.50 on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## 7S Cameron

waynes world said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Really?! I was under the impression they were single drivers, I didn't know that! Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me with how much sound they leak.
> ...


 
 I kinda figured, but I wasn't sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes it is hard to interpret over text.


----------



## Grayson73

I ordered a used Fidelio X2 from Amazon Warehouse Deals for $141.  I hope they sound good out of phone/laptop.


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> I ordered a used Fidelio X2 from Amazon Warehouse Deals for $141.  I hope they sound good out of phone/laptop.


 
  
 Good deal! Hopefully they don't have the "glue" or "aluminum trim" issues that seem to be popping up with the $200 amazon sale. But even if they do, those issues are cosmetic only and don't affect the sound, so for that price, I'd still be happy.


----------



## Tom22

Not exactly the newest discovery! but its recent!
  
 Enjoy my review of the Brainwavz S3!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-s3/reviews/14847


----------



## nick n

New Pioneer HiRes labelled portable coming Jan '16
  
*Pioneer SE-MHR5*


----------



## B9Scrambler

nick n said:


> New Pioneer HiRes labelled portable coming Jan '16
> 
> *Pioneer SE-MHR5*


 
  
 Ooooo....those are an attractive looking headphone. Very clean design.


----------



## jant71

Can't let the discovery thread drop to the second page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So, here's one from Elecom...
  
Hi-Res sound source corresponding stereo headphone EHP-RHH1000Aシリーズ
 EHP-R / HH1000ASV
 It is equipped with a hybrid driver to achieve a wide range of frequency reproduction. High resolution high-resolution sound source corresponding stereo headphone two types of code with a microphone without a microphone was included.

Package Photos


 Print this page
 





Model number _/ JANCD_Characteristicstandard priceRemarks



EHP-R / HH1000ABK
_4953103482814_black¥ 35,270 (excluding tax)Coming Soon



EHP-R / HH1000ASV
_4953103482807_Silver¥ 35,270 (excluding tax)Coming Soon
 
Photo (Click for larger image ※) 















 


Product features 
It is a high-quality stereo headphones corresponding to the "hi-res sound source" is a high-resolution music files.
And Balanced Armature (BA) type driver to play the mid-high range with a growth in clear, by the hybrid style equipped with a beryllium-coated diaphragm adopt dynamic driver to play the low frequency in which it is crisp, and high-resolution sound in a wide range We have realized.
The diaphragm coating of dynamic driver, lightweight, high hardness than titanium and aluminum, resistant to temperature change, and has adopted a beryllium, which is also used in the aircraft and aerospace industry.
The diaphragm of beryllium coating, together with the intermediate and high frequency reproduces the pure sound is more relaxed, and overcomes the problem of frequency response delay, it is possible to suppress the bass, based a deep, pure vocal, crisp and are sharp treble of expression that is possible.
To suppress unwanted vibration generated from the driver yoke by a high-rigidity aluminum housing adopted, and has realized the robustness and lighter with faithfully reproducing the music signal from the vibrating membrane.
As choose according to the equipment to be connected, and has adopted a removable code was adopted MMCX terminal.
The detachable cord, and 3-pole mini-plug type of no microphone corresponding such as the music player, it offers two types of 4-pole mini plug type with corresponding microphone talking on smart phones.
The code with a microphone, it is equipped with a capable and call answer / call end / play / pause controller.
※ depending on the model of the terminal to be connected, it may not be able to use equipment or function.
Adopts 1.2m code that can be also comfortably connected to any of the code, it is possible to put together the code with the supplied code keeper.
The cable, has adopted the OFC litz wire that realizes the signal transmission loss is less smooth high-frequency reproduction.
It has adopted a gold-plated "L-type plug" that can be compact in connection.
Sound insulation is high, in the "ear plugs type" that fit securely in the ear, helping to reduce sound leakage, it can be used with confidence without being affected by the ambient noise.
Ear caps fit to choose as 3 size comes with.
The ear caps to adopt a two-layer structure that changed the inside and outside of hardness, it is possible to prevent sound leakage, and has improved the bass representation.
Is housed headphones, convenient pouch comes to carry.
 
Product specifications




 EHP-R / HH1000ASV

 It is equipped with a hybrid driver to achieve a wide range of frequency reproduction. High resolution high-resolution sound source corresponding stereo headphone two types of code with a microphone without a microphone was included.


ModelSealed, earplugs typeDriver unitBalanced Armature (6.0X4.3X3.0) / dynamic (φ8.0 beryllium-coated diaphragm)Impedance27ΩSound pressure sensitivity96dB / mWMaximum input10mWPlay frequency band20Hz ~ 40kHzcode1.2m, Y-type, removable (MMCX terminal)plugφ3.5mm 3-pole / 4-pole mini plug (L-type)colorSilvermassAbout 12gaccessoriesDetachable microphone with code, ear caps (S / M / L), code keeper, pouch, manualWarranty period1 yearRemote microphone compatible modelssmartphone with φ3.5mm 4-pole mini jack, tablet, such as music players. ※ There are some not-compatible devices.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 Those are pretty unique looking. Nice find.


----------



## sososerious

They look tasty, I take it thats a placeholder price? Google just told me that equals £3,500.00 !!!!..?


----------



## quisxx

Amazon Japan price is lower than that.





sososerious said:


> They look tasty, I take it thats a placeholder price? Google just told me that equals £3,500.00 !!!!..?


----------



## quisxx

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B019MOFH16/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1450947341&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=hh1000&dpPl=1&dpID=31e3vDxMGDL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Lifted Andreas

b9scrambler said:


> Ooooo....those are an attractive looking headphone. Very clean design.




Yeah very interested in those! 

Also has anyone tried the RHA S500 yet?


----------



## peter123

sososerious said:


> They look tasty, I take it thats a placeholder price? Google just told me that equals £3,500.00 !!!!..?




If you're talking about the Elecom 35,000 Yen is about £210.



lifted andreas said:


> Yeah very interested in those!
> 
> Also has anyone tried the RHA S500 yet?




Yes and I like them a lot. One of my favorite sub $50 IEM's.

Should be quite a few reviews of them since they gave out 8-10 units as review samples here around the time of the launch.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

peter123 said:


> If you're talking about the Elecom 35,000 Yen is about £210.
> Yes and I like them a lot. One of my favorite sub $50 IEM's.
> 
> Should be quite a few reviews of them since they gave out 8-10 units as review samples here around the time of the launch.




Yeah I've managed to find some. I'm currently waiting on my OnePlus Icons but if they don't work out, I will either return or sell them and get some RHA S500. 

Also Betron DNZ500 seem quite interesting too. Really tempted to buy them.


----------



## vwinter

jant71 said:


> Can't let the discovery thread drop to the second page :etysmile:
> 
> So, here's one from Elecom...
> 
> ...





Oooo beryllium coating. We're one step away from Focal Grand Utopia in-ears.


----------



## jant71

They, Elecom, seem to be keeping up with what's popular now from China. Take Beryllium like the Piston and mix with hybrid which is also most popular and you have got a winner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully they are a winner and Elecom's best to date. Once they drop from the $175 starting price which is bit much even if they come with two cables. Cheaper phones come with two cables(Mee and Somic for example) and otherwise just 3 pairs of tips and a lousy pouch. if we can import them for $150 total cost we might have some take the plunge.


----------



## sososerious

peter123 said:


> If you're talking about the Elecom 35,000 Yen is about £210.




Oh not so bad then.

This is what I got when I searched....?!

35270 Chinese Yuan equals
3652.37 British Pound


----------



## peter123

sososerious said:


> Oh not so bad then.
> 
> This is what I got when I searched....?!
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure that the price is in Japanese Yen and not Yuan so that would explain the difference


----------



## vwinter

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the price is in Japanese Yen and not Yuan so that would explain the difference




Yep. Same symbol for both.

It's like trusting GPS Nav system to go forward when you see a cliff 100m ahead of you. Well, almost


----------



## sososerious

vwinter said:


> Yep. Same symbol for both.
> 
> It's like trusting GPS Nav system to go forward when you see a cliff 100m ahead of you. Well, almost







peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the price is in Japanese Yen and not Yuan so that would explain the difference




Thought it would be something like that! I'll get my coat....

SoSoS


----------



## jant71

We already know most of the "new" AT stuff as far as CES but they did mention this...
  
 "At CES 2016, Audio-Technica will be debuting some of its most significant new products ever, all embodying our CES 2016 theme: "A Higher Level of Listening." New product highlights include the following:
 An exciting new turntable and Hi-Res Audio compliant SonicPro® headphones will make their debut. Be sure to come see these products including a new version of the ATH-MSR7 headphones, which won the Reviewed.com/USA TODAY 2015 Best Headphones of the Year award and other major awards."
  
 We know the new CKS' and the ES' and the full size "Z" cans but a new version of the MSR7?? They already come with a mic cable so not an "iS" version. LTD perhaps or a on-ear version maybe?? Anyone find any more. I'm a bit sick and not looking too hard 
  
 edit: Starting to think it may just be the LTD for NA/US market


----------



## Tom22

Happy holidays!
  
 below is my full reviews of all three Omega Earphones from Fischer Audio
  
 Enjoy!
  
 Final Review:
 Ace Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-ace/reviews/14872
 Spark Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-spark/reviews/14871
 Twin Review:http://www.head-fi.org/products/fischer-audio-omega-twin/reviews/14870


----------



## Grayson73

jant71 said:


> Can't let the discovery thread drop to the second page


 
  
 This used to be THE thread, but all of the old timers are either:
  
 A)  Broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 B)  Content with all of their amazing gear (TOTL) that they have no need to hunt for discoveries any longer


----------



## FlacFan

grayson73 said:


> This used to be THE thread, but all of the old timers are either:
> 
> A)  Broke
> 
> ...


 

 A) No comment!
  
 Well, maybe....my discovery for 2015 were those fab first harmonic IEB6. The have pushed my JVC-HA-FXH30 down the order. The IEB6 tips are rubbish though. With a nozzle diameter of just 4.7 mm the best tips (for me) are the Grado iGi tips I had floating around.
  
 B) My 2016 New Year resolution: I must resits to buy more HPs - discoveries or not.
  
  
 Yeah right, this will work out just great - like any other resolution. Hehehe....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## mikaveli06

flacfan said:


> A) No comment!
> 
> Well, maybe....my discovery for 2015 were those fab first harmonic IEB6. The have pushed my JVC-HA-FXH30 down the order. The IEB6 tips are rubbish though. With a nozzle diameter of just 4.7 mm the best tips (for me) are the Grado iGi tips I had floating around.
> 
> ...


I really like the ieb6, however I love the tips myself. I found wearing a smaller tip than usual and fairly deep insertion. Mids are fantastic, bass and treble are very balanced to me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dunu Titan 5, read it...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/14894
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Dunu Titan 3, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/14893


----------



## B9Scrambler

Check out the Ausdom M05. Pretty sweet little Bluetooth headphone!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones/reviews/14904


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> This used to be THE thread, but all of the old timers are either:
> 
> A)  Broke
> B)  Content with all of their amazing gear (TOTL) that they have no need to hunt for discoveries any longer




Re A: yup!

Re B: I don't have totl stuff, but the vmoda crossfade m100's and yamaha mt-220's and VE earbuds are thankfully satiating me quite well


----------



## ngoshawk

waynes world said:


> Re A: yup!
> 
> Re B: I don't have totl stuff, but the vmoda crossfade m100's and yamaha mt-220's and VE earbuds are thankfully satiating me quite well




Or an old timer, who is just getting back into this spectrum...sigh...love seeing all the new items, even if I am "satisfied" with my IEM's...thank you for this thread!


----------



## Dsnuts

The idea of always finding something new and exciting that punches above the previous find is the reason for the discoveries. I read everyones reviews and what is new constantly and get a good idea of which phones are worth the change.
  
 Discoveries will always be a part of the enthusiast. It is the very nature of the fan of music. Can we get to a perfect sound as possible for our tastes with the least amount of money spent? Can this be achievable? We can always buy one or two and find out. 
  
 For the most part I think every year, manufacturers are getting smarter and better with their tuning and what they have to offer. Will we see a TOTL type sound in an earphone that cost $10? Who knows but it is damn fun finding out.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> For the most part I think every year, manufacturers are getting smarter and better with their tuning and what they have to offer. *Will we see a TOTL type sound in an earphone that cost $10? *Who knows but it is damn fun finding out.


 
  
 Yes, but it only cost $5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/783669/venture-electronics-ve-monk-a-5-earbud-that-seriously-deserves-a-place-here
  
 Happy new year Ds!


----------



## ngoshawk

dsnuts said:


> The idea of always finding something new and exciting that punches above the previous find is the reason for the discoveries. I read everyones reviews and what is new constantly and get a good idea of which phones are worth the change.
> 
> Discoveries will always be a part of the enthusiast. It is the very nature of the fan of music. Can we get to a perfect sound as possible for our tastes with the least amount of money spent? Can this be achievable? We can always buy one or two and find out.
> 
> For the most part I think every year, manufacturers are getting smarter and better with their tuning and what they have to offer. Will we see a TOTL type sound in an earphone that cost $10? Who knows but it is damn fun finding out.




I would wholeheartedly agree! I have my latest two IEM's because of this list, but I am constantly looking to see who likes what. That to me is a major benefit of this list. It's like someone finds a new candy in a new shop and just has to share it! My ears are happy again.


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part I think every year, manufacturers are getting smarter and better with their tuning and what they have to offer. *Will we see a TOTL type sound in an earphone that cost $10? *Who knows but it is damn fun finding out.
> ...


 
  
 or try MEEaudio (former Meelectronics) RX18 for $6.49 (on Amazon) - perfectly executed V-shaped tuning!  Not the best built quality, though they offer a full 1-year warranty, but sound is very impressive, with a nicely expanded soundstage.
  
 ... actually just posted a full review here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/mee-audio-rx18-comfort-fit-in-ear-headphones-with-enhanced-bass-black/reviews/14905


----------



## Grayson73

waynes world said:


> Re A: yup!
> 
> Re B: I don't have totl stuff, but the vmoda crossfade m100's and yamaha mt-220's and VE earbuds are thankfully satiating me quite well


 
  
 Are the M100 and MT-220 that good?  My used Fidelio X2 should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## TwinACStacks

My new years resolution? To get more people to try the Bette (ivalux) 10mm METAL earphone.
  
 I may have mentioed these before once or twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah they are THAT good.
  
 HAPPY NEW YEARS DISCOVERY THREADERS!!!!!
  








 TWIN


----------



## DannyBai

I received my ve monk today and man I only paid $8 for this shipped. Incredible bargain. No hype, these just sound great no matter the price. Only negative, I still can't stand buds. Just wow though.


----------



## waynes world

dannybai said:


> I received my ve monk today and man I only paid $8 for this shipped. Incredible bargain. No hype, these just sound great no matter the price. Only negative, I still can't stand buds. Just wow though.


 
  
 Awesome Danny! Glad you're liking them (apart from the bud-factor). Happy new year!


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Awesome Danny! Glad you're liking them (apart from the bud-factor). Happy new year!




Thanks for the info on them and the links Wayne. Happy new year!


----------



## waynes world

grayson73 said:


> Are the M100 and MT-220 that good?  My used Fidelio X2 should arrive on Tuesday.


 
  
 They are to me. The M100's are one of the most popular DJ'ing headphones in the world, and I can understand why. The bass in these suckers is simply incredible. EDM music has never sounded better to me. They are also very stylish looking (and don't stick out from the side of the head), they isolate quite well, and are very comfortable (after slight tweak). I've long been looking for headphones to wear to the gym or out and about, and these are the ones for me. I lucked out (thanks dweaver) and got this Phantom Chrome model from the microsoft store for $150CN (approx $110US):

  
 The yamaha mt-220's are also amazing. Very detailed, balanced, natural sounding yet lively. Awesome bass as well. They are also very comfortable and look great to me. If they can be found for less than $200US, it's a great deal:
  

  
  
 Having said this, your X2's should be rather awesome as well, so enjoy!


----------



## jant71

So, Wayne, when will you be getting the V-moda Zn???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Obviously you want to try them.


----------



## dweaver

Pssst, I wanna try the zN too 

But right now I am prepping a review of these.




They look a bit dorky but holy crap do they sound good. To bad they are so darned expensive. I will have to save up for at least a year if I want to buy a pair. But I am going to enjoy them for the next week while I write my review.


----------



## doctorjazz

Missed out on the HEX tour, have the HE-1000, was really wanting to compare them. Oh well...
(if they're close to the HEK, worth saving up those pennies, skipping a few meals, avoiding Starbucks, etc).


----------



## dweaver

They are better than the best features of my Z5 and Z7 combined with satifying but not as heavy a bass, better midrange, better treble, better imaging, bigger sound stage. All while being driven by nothing but my LG G4 phone...

If I had $1800 to spend and was new to this hobby, this headphone would be good enough to satisfy all my needs with out having to buy special amps, and other gear.

Now don't get me wrong, these are an open headphone so will not replace the need for a good IEM or portable closed headphone. But for a full-size open headphone they are damned good and considering you don't need special amps to drive them it pretty much justifies part of their cost.


----------



## peter123

Zen 2.0 review for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-zen-v2/reviews/14922


----------



## peter123

Sorry for spamming this thread but these are indeed a great discovery:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ue/reviews/14924


----------



## B9Scrambler

@peter123 Don't worry buddy. I'll join you in the spamming.
  
 My take on the B3 Pro 1. It's awesome.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/14936


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I'll join in on the review spam as soon as I open my amazing looking OnePlus Icons.

Please stand by...


----------



## B9Scrambler

lifted andreas said:


> I'll join in on the review spam as soon as I open my amazing looking OnePlus Icons.
> 
> Please stand by...


 
  
 I will be waiting eagerly...


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> I will be waiting eagerly...


 





 Me Too. 28 Minutes ago. JEEZ..... It would only take me 2. Like or Don't like.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

Meizu HD50 Review, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meizu-hd50/reviews/14953


----------



## ronalliu

Comparing this pair with Sony MDR EX800ST and Sony XBA A3... Anyone please? Thanks!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

b9scrambler said:


> I will be waiting eagerly...







twinacstacks said:


> Me Too. 28 Minutes ago. JEEZ..... It would only take me 2. Like or Don't like.
> 
> TWIN




Well guess what I'm listening to guys... 





Cant say too much atm but the first impressions are pretty good! The sound is really big and detailed. Vocals sound full of body and without any SSS or sibilance. Same with treble it's very nicely extended but not over the top, and with no peaks! Yay! 

Bass is plenty but not too boomy, my guess is that it will settle with burn in and get even tighter. So far I'm in love, these Icons produce some amazing synergy and energy with Trance music!


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Well guess what I'm listening to guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Thanx Lifted. NOW I'm getting RE-excited about them. Especially the Trance Part. How are the eartips or do you feel the need to roll some?
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

jant71 said:


> We already know most of the "new" AT stuff as far as CES but they did mention this...
> 
> "At CES 2016, Audio-Technica will be debuting some of its most significant new products ever, all embodying our CES 2016 theme: "A Higher Level of Listening." New product highlights include the following:
> An exciting new turntable and Hi-Res Audio compliant SonicPro® headphones will make their debut. Be sure to come see these products including a new version of the ATH-MSR7 headphones, which won the Reviewed.com/USA TODAY 2015 Best Headphones of the Year award and other major awards."
> ...


 

 So, I got the answer to my question. We will have a NC version of the MSR7 for $50 more for noise cancelling.
  
 Buuut, we will also have this on-ear with drivers based off the 45mm drivers from the MSR...http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/7977219adbffc308/index.html
  
 Enter the little 165 gram and $149 ATH-SR5...





Large 45 mm drivers for outstanding Hi-Res Audio reproduction 
Lightweight headphones with flexible swivel design 
Soft, memory foam earpads and easily adjustable headband slider provide a comfortable on-ear fit 
1.2 m (3.9') detachable cable with mic/controls for use with smartphones and other portable devices 
Includes carrying pouch 
Available in black (ATH-SR5BK), white *(ATH-SR5WH)* and navy/brown *(ATH-SR5NBW)*
  
 With powerful 45 mm high-resolution audio drivers (5 – 40,000 Hz frequency range), the ATH-SR5 On-Ear Headphones let you hear your music like never before, with all its strength and detail, while also giving you the comfort and convenience of a lightweight, portable design.

 The ATH-SR5 comes with a detachable 1.2 m (3.9') smartphone cable with in-line mic and controls to make it easy to answer calls and handle playback (play, pause, fast-forward, reverse, next/previous track) of music and video on compatible smartphones and other portable devices. The flexible swivel design and soft memory foam earpads and headband allow these lightweight headphones to fit comfortably and securely on the ears for many hours of listening enjoyment.
  
 Also a $199 BT version of the SR5 will be available. Both are set for debut in April.
  

 Put me down for a Navy/Brown please!! Happy new year indeed 


  
 ^(credit to AT US for the nice images)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> Thanx Lifted. NOW I'm getting RE-excited about them. Especially the Trance Part. How are the eartips or do you feel the need to roll some?
> 
> TWIN




Just using stock medium tips that came pre installed.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Wonder why I haven't been seeing this thread on my subscriptions page. 

I may have a bombshell to drop on you guys in a few days


----------



## BGRoberts

joe bloggs said:


> Wonder why I haven't been seeing this thread on my subscriptions page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Anxiously waiting,  Joe!


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone have experience with aurisonics Brovo Series. Curious bout Eva (is this closer to Rockets signature or asg), and comparison of forte\harmony. Leaning towards one of these or new dunu hybrid series


----------



## twister6

OK, here is my 2016 discovery with a review, a brand new 3-way hybrid which just entered the market:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/14971


----------



## dweaver

Very interesting twister6, nice review.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> OK, here is my 2016 discovery with a review, a brand new 3-way hybrid which just entered the market:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/14971


 
  
  
 Nice review! 
  
 I wonder how this compares to the PSB m4u4 too.


----------



## dweaver

I was thinking the same thing in regards to the M4U4 Eric


----------



## mikaveli06

Xduoo x3 came today. Very clean sound and straight forward design. Great resolution, staging and imaging more distinct, allows smaller details to come out


----------



## vwinter

joe bloggs said:


> Wonder why I haven't been seeing this thread on my subscriptions page.
> 
> I may have a bombshell to drop on you guys in a few days




If you're involved, i am interested.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some casual reviews of the ED3c, ZS1, and the HDS1. Enjoy!
  
 ED3c:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-ed3c-vigorous-bass-stereo-music-in-ear-monitor-headphones-earbud-with-microphone-red/reviews/14976
  
 ZS1:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs1-dual-driver-extra-bass-wide-sound-field-sport-in-ear-monitors-headphones-with-microphone/reviews/14975
  
 HDS1:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/binmer-tm-kz-hds1-mini-metal-diy-headset-hd-dynamic-pronunciation-ear-headphones-silver/reviews/14974


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> I was thinking the same thing in regards to the M4U4 Eric


 
  
  
 Well I had a most generous gift card, so I'll be seeing both by Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. We shall find out soon dweaver and gentlemen (and ladies).


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> dweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing in regards to the M4U4 Eric
> ...




Can't wait to hear your impression! Btw, I'm not the only one digging these a lot. Paul (@Brooko) is on board too: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/15750#post_12235454


----------



## jant71

Okay, I thought the ATH-SR5 etc. was at least a bit interesting though I'm pretty sure the lower price means they will lack somewhere. Cable I'd guess but there are already upgrades out there that look good for not much money.
  
 Anyhow, I guess this won't excite people much more than the cans...
 "






*CES 2016 Press Center
 Optoma Introduces Range Of NuForce Balanced Armature Hi-Res Audio Earphones*
  




  
*  O*ptoma Technology, a leading international projector and audio brand, announces four models of Hi-Res Audio certified, multi-driver balanced armature earphones at CES 2016 (Central Hall, Booth #11440). The NuForce HEM8, HEM6, HEM4 and HEM2 earphone monitors feature balanced armature drivers, acoustically calculated, vibration-free Lexan earpieces and hand-made premium earphone cables manufactured from OFC copper and silver as well as featuring a proprietary linear-phase crossover design. These luxury and high-quality earphones are perfect for audio enthusiasts who demand balanced sound with pristine highs and deep bass, at home or on the go.
 "Quality drivers alone don't make great earphones," Jon Grodem, Senior Director of Product Management at Optoma. "Our new NuForce HEM earphones are Hi-Res audio certified and specially engineered by NuForce's audio team to bring out the finest nuances from streamed or stored audio. We have spent months fine tuning these earphones to really satisfy today´s audio enthusiasts, no matter what they're listening too."
  
*Balanced Armature Drivers*
 The HEM monitors unite the coherence and seamlessness of one-driver earphones with the detail and transient speed of balanced armature drivers to deliver an extraordinarily natural and lifelike sound. This use of BA drivers, combined with exceptional engineering and design allows the HEM series to excel in their ability to reproduce vocals and bass unlike any other in-ear headphone on the market today. Each HEM model houses either four (HEM8), three (HEM6), two (HEM4) or one (HEM2) balanced armature drivers in each earbud.
  
*Crossover Design*
 The graininess of other balanced armature earphone designs is often the result of crosstalk between drivers due to their crossover network's inability to prevent excessive frequency overlap. To combat this, NuForce has created a three-way phase-coherent crossover design that achieves linear phase performance. This results in a natural, three-dimensional soundstage, lightning-fast transients and crystalline transparency.
 This proprietary crossover design has the earphone's speakers singing together as one. The results of this technology are clearly audible. Plucked strings take on an amazingly life-like presence, vocalists sound as if they are there "in-the-flesh," percussion explodes in a truly three-dimensional sound stage. With the HEM series, the subtlest of details appear magical and the sound is never fatiguing.
  
*More NuForce HEM Series Features*
 • Proprietary Cable Design – HEM Series headphone cables are constructed from 20% silver-plated OFC copper conductors arranged in an asymmetrical signal and ground configuration, with the ground path conductors being 20% larger in diameter than those of the signal path.
 • Advanced Tweeter Drivers – Employing the latest advanced high frequency drivers from the Knowles Corporation, allows the HEM Series Headphones to offer a remarkable response that extends up to 40 kHz. 
 • Rock-solid Construction – Formed from Lexan materials, the chassis of all HEM Series Headphones are rigid and free of the chassis vibrations and colorations commonly exhibited by other brands.
 • Comfortable Fit – All HEM earphones include Comply Foam Ear Tips to provide superior noise isolation and performance.
  
*Price & Availability*
 The NuForce HEM earphones will be available February 2016 and will range from $199 to $499. Each model will come with two pairs of Comply tips, a range of different sized silicon tips, and two carrying cases; one that is airtight and waterproof, and one that is a rigid fabric pouch for protection while on the go."
  
 Obviously 2, 4, 6, and 8 represent the total driver number. Two things I question is $200 for a single driver?? Doubt that is gonna fly. Probably about as much as the IM01 lol. And since there is still the Primo, including new versions, what is the HEM8 four driver gonna be in comparison to those?


----------



## RedJohn456

joe bloggs said:


> Wonder why I haven't been seeing this thread on my subscriptions page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Spill your guts meng what is it??


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Okay, I thought the ATH-SR5 etc. was at least a bit interesting though I'm pretty sure the lower price means they will lack somewhere. Cable I'd guess but there are already upgrades out there that look good for not much money.
> 
> Anyhow, I guess this won't excite people much more than the cans...
> "
> ...


 





 Yes but $499 would be quite reasonable for 8 Drivers wouldn't it?
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Unless you go for the Phantoms and get 10 or 12 drivers for $300 and $350


----------



## RedJohn456

jant71 said:


> .....
> *Price & Availability*
> The NuForce HEM earphones will be available February 2016 and will range from $199 to $499. Each model will come with two pairs of Comply tips, a range of different sized silicon tips, and two carrying cases; one that is airtight and waterproof, and one that is a rigid fabric pouch for protection while on the go."
> 
> Obviously 2, 4, 6, and 8 represent the total driver number. Two things I question is *$200 for a single driver?? Doubt that is gonna fly.* Probably about as much as the IM01 lol. And since there is still the Primo, including new versions, what is the HEM8 four driver gonna be in comparison to those?


 
  
  
 The FAD Heaven series are single BA too iirc. As is the Ortofon EQ8 I think.


----------



## jant71

Comparing well regarded boutique Japanese brands to them is not quite apples to apples. IM-01 is more of an apt comparison. All FAD did for a while was single armatures and they have the cheap Heaven II on up to well above what the 8 driver costs. The HEM2 would seemingly be closer to the lower FADs.
  
 They certainly strike me like the W10 or IM-01. When has the lowest of a family four BA models ever been that great. IM-01, W10, XBA-1, Shure SE210/310, Earsonics SM1, etc? We can always hope but the track record is not so good. Best to play it safe till proven wrong. Of course we are also in the time of well regarded hybrids for $100 or less. We could start a poll and see who would choose the HEM2 over an LZ-A2 or A3 or a Fidue A73  or similarly priced Sony XBA-A2 etc.
  
 Just my two cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Tom22

rediscovering nuforce after being absorbed by optoma technology in the NE800M
  
 pretty carbon fibre/brass shells!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-ne800m/reviews/14981


----------



## Koolpep

joe bloggs said:


> Wonder why I haven't been seeing this thread on my subscriptions page.
> 
> I may have a bombshell to drop on you guys in a few days




A successor to the amazing EX1?

The first "self made" Fiio in-ear? 

Waiting in anticipation.....


----------



## leobigfield

koolpep said:


> A successor to the amazing EX1?
> 
> The first "self made" Fiio in-ear?
> 
> Waiting in anticipation.....


 
  
 Or the only thing that Fiio still hasn't: full size/portable Cans!


----------



## encoreAC

I randomly ordered a Trinity Delta despite knowing that a v2 will be released soon. Hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## ericp10

R.I.P. David Bowie... There will never be another one.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. David Bowie... There will never be another one.



Yup!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. David Bowie... There will never be another one.


 
  
 You got that right - sad day. But his music will love on forever.
  
 His latest album "Blackstar" is pretty profound and poignant stuff, especially knowing that he wrote it during his illness. Here's Lazarus... "Look up here, I'm in heaven"..


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> You got that right - sad day. But his music will love on forever.
> 
> His latest album "Blackstar" is pretty profound and poignant stuff, especially knowing that he wrote it during his illness. Here's Lazarus... "Look up here, I'm in heaven"..




  
 True words indeed. I just heard Lazarus earlier today. That is one bada-- song! He was clearly saying goodbye (through that song and the whole album).


----------



## ngoshawk

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. David Bowie... There will never be another one.




Damn, he could still get it. Wow.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> OK, here is my 2016 discovery with a review, a brand new 3-way hybrid which just entered the market:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/14971


 
  
 No significant burn-in yet, but I see why twister6 is feeling these. A very premium smooth, full and detailed sound out of the box (about 25 minutes of listening). Fantastic for jazz with wonderful instrument separation. Different than other hybrid I've heard as the sound seems to be a bit warmer than the rest (yet the details are their). It's almost pointing at what the Miles Davis Trumpet should have been (nowhere near as warm, blurred or muddied as that earphone though....like several levels beyond that sound, but in the family). Instrument separation is fantastic too. It's list as $400 but sells for $300. The sound is in the vein of other IEMs I've heard in that price category. I can't wait to hear what a good burn-in brings out of it. 

 These are my initial thoughts, and this is not a sample (paid for it out of my own pocket). Job well-done Oriveti. And someone asked me in my inbox what's the best sounding universal I own now. It's still hands down 64 Audio's U-12, but for the price range, I can see myself spending a good amount of time with the Oriveti. It seems to hit my favorite sound signature pretty close. Now I can't wait for the M4U4 to come in.


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice to see you back in the "Discovery" mode, Eric, sounds like a good fine
Really curious what you think of the U12 when it comes, remember the campaign, I was this close to pulling the trigger, but had gone for too much other stuff at the time. 
(I remember liking the Miles Davis Trumpets way back when the Monster stuff was in vogue...along with some of the other Monsters out at the time. Haven't listened to them in ages, though. On the other hand, my taste and preferences have changed some since then, have heard a lot more stuff, those were my Head Fi Virgin days, so to speak... )


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Nice to see you back in the "Discovery" mode, Eric, sounds like a good fine
> Really curious what you think of the U12 when it comes, remember the campaign, I was this close to pulling the trigger, but had gone for too much other stuff at the time.
> (I remember liking the Miles Davis Trumpets way back when the Monster stuff was in vogue...along with some of the other Monsters out at the time. Haven't listened to them in ages, though. On the other hand, my taste and preferences have changed some since then, have heard a lot more stuff, those were my Head Fi Virgin days, so to speak...
> 
> ...


 

 now that you are "experienced" doctorjazz (ala Jimmi Hendrix or William Blakes "songs of innocence and experience, tiger tiger burning bright, etc) what
 is your favorite IEM???


----------



## doctorjazz

Good question, sound wise, I say my ciem, acs Encore is the best sounding in ear I have, but it has been such a pain with fit and other technical problems, have mixed feelings about them. When they're on, though, really great sounding, open, clear, detailed without etch. 
'Scuze me while I kiss the sky...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

What would those "other technical problems" be?


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Nice to see you back in the "Discovery" mode, Eric, sounds like a good fine
> Really curious what you think of the U12 when it comes, remember the campaign, I was this close to pulling the trigger, but had gone for too much other stuff at the time.
> (I remember liking the Miles Davis Trumpets way back when the Monster stuff was in vogue...along with some of the other Monsters out at the time. Haven't listened to them in ages, though. On the other hand, my taste and preferences have changed some since then, have heard a lot more stuff, those were my Head Fi Virgin days, so to speak...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've already wrote some initial impressions on the U-12 about a month ago doctorjazz (in this thread). Bigger review is to come (waiting for manual modules). But I haven't heard a better IEM (universal or dynamic). It satisfies my sound signature requirements, instrument separation, soundstage and detail retrieval requirements in a huge way. I will have more to say later though. 


 I just wanted to make clear that the Oriveti sounds nothing like the Trumpet (it's miles ahead...pun intended...lol). I was just trying to state this is how I wished the Trumpet sounded. Happy listening sir and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## doctorjazz

I did have problems; first with fit, then with balance, one side's drivers were louder than the other (happened on the right, sent it back, then the left side was quieter, sent it back again). Then the tweeters seemed to blow, Sent them back, replaced, high end, which had disappeared, returned. Now I think I still have a very slight channel imbalance, left slightly louder than the right, but not 100% sure, could be the source, fit, seal, it's very slight. They have been great about taking care of the problems, but I have sent it back I don't know how many times...think it's spent more time there than in my house in the year I've had it. I actually have it approved to send back again, but I really like them, hesitating about returning them again as I'm not sure about this balance thing, as noted above (I have been right about the previous issues, according to acs). 
So there you have it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Good question, sound wise, I say my ciem, acs Encore is the best sounding in ear I have, but it has been such a pain with fit and other technical problems, have mixed feelings about them. When they're on, though, really great sounding, open, clear, detailed without etch.
> 'Scuze me while I kiss the sky...


 

 YOURE EXCUSED doctorjazz.  as long as you're on your knees!! U2 must be grounded!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> I've already wrote some initial impressions on the U-12 about a month ago doctorjazz (in this thread). Bigger review is to come (waiting for manual modules). But I haven't heard a better IEM (universal or dynamic). It satisfies my sound signature requirements, instrument separation, soundstage and detail retrieval requirements in a huge way. I will have more to say later though.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make clear that the Oriveti sounds nothing like the Trumpet (it's miles ahead...pun intended...lol). I was just trying to state this is how I wished the Trumpet sounded. Happy listening sir and thank you for your kind words.


 

 ericp10 that was a great pun, "miles ahead"......keep up your punitive actions please!!! U12 is of course 5.5 times the price of the Olivetti.
 to what extent does Olivetti approach its sound quality, or is that a meaningless question??  i still have my Trumpets in a drawer....


----------



## doctorjazz

I'd say, in the in ear, not custom category, the Audeo PFE-232 are the ones I reach for most when I'm not over ear. Also, the Zen buds are good...got the V2, balanced for Pono, not sure I like them better than the V1, but the Pono/Zen combo is very nice indeed.


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> ericp10 that was a great pun, "miles ahead"......keep up your punitive actions please!!! U12 is of course 5.5 times the price of the Olivetti.
> to what extent does Olivetti approach its sound quality, or is that a meaningless question??  i still have my Trumpets in a drawer....


 
  
  
 Olivetti? Can't ascertain that right now, but at this moment the signatures are so different. Oriveti is definitely one of the better hybrids I've heard, but but comes nowhere close to the information (sound) coming out of the U-12.


----------



## dweaver

Ok as some of you may know I have been a lover of the Sony XBA-Z5. It's big bass, warm lush yet engaging mids, relaxed yet detailed treble, and mind blowing 3D imaging and massive sound stage are just very enjoyable.

So when I saw a post by Duncan talking about the EX750 being cleaner and more linear than the EX1000 I googled that model and could only find the EX750AP I asked if this was the same model. Unfortunately I haven't received an answer back yet. So when Best Buy Canada has the EX750AP on sale I decided to take a chance since I enjoyed the h.ear MDR100AAP.

So I immediately enjoyed the sound out of the box with only the bass being a bit to strong. So I threw them playing music for a few hours at a pretty loud volume and tried them again.

I want to do a more thorough burn in but the sound was pretty darned good even this new out of the box. So much so I decided to A/B the song Missing, by Patricia Barber between the Z5 and the EX750AP and I am actually pretty amazed. This new Sony IEM is finally a LOT like the Z5. The guitar was a bit stronger than the Z5 and the piano slightly weaker but vocals were similar and so was the bass in the song. The 750 is not as dynamic and it lacks the 3D immersion (it is 3D but not nearly as much as the Z5) but the general signature is damned close! With Sony releasing $99 iems likes this I can see why they pulled the Z5. I love my Z5 to bits and won't ever sell it (I think LOL) but the EX750AP is an amazing IEM for the price, making it hard to justify the Z5 except to the hard core hobbyists like my self.

Aside from maybe Duncan I have seen almost no chatter about this new Sony offering but I hope that starts to change. This IEM deserves an audience.

I will burn it in for a couple days before doing a review but may post more impressions.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Alpha & Delta fellas:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-ad01/reviews/14996


----------



## Joe Bloggs

doctorjazz said:


> I'd say, in the in ear, not custom category, the Audeo PFE-232 are the ones I reach for most when I'm not over ear. Also, the Zen buds are good...got the V2, balanced for Pono, not sure I like them better than the V1, but the Pono/Zen combo is very nice indeed.




Ouch. That's one thing I was worried about--with so many drivers in these high end CIEMs I am worried that one may blow easily, and one of my friends has had a driver blow more than once. That and finnancial realities have kept me playing with "low-end" CIEMs.

As for channel balance, I've had some of that with my second fit attempt of the CIEMs, that went away after a month or two of use. Seems like creating such a small sealed compartment is very demanding of fit symmetry and sometimes such symmetry can develop over time with regular use? Early on I noticed that the balance became worse if I used some universal IEMs in between, which may have been distorting my ear canal shape temporarily? :blink:


----------



## doctorjazz

joe bloggs said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say, in the in ear, not custom category, the Audeo PFE-232 are the ones I reach for most when I'm not over ear. Also, the Zen buds are good...got the V2, balanced for Pono, not sure I like them better than the V1, but the Pono/Zen combo is very nice indeed.
> ...




Hard to know, of course, if the balance will correct over time. My previous 2 times I had balance issues, it was more dramatic, and when I sent them back, I was told the drivers also blew (I think most of the drivers must have blown at one time or another, and were replaced according to AJ at acs Manhattan). Now it is really subtle, could live with it, could be my hearing is getting worse as I get older (but, I don't notice it with, say, my HE-1000 or other iems). I already have the return label from them for a week and a half, but I'm hesitating to return it yet again, when it does really sound nice overall. 
AJ even asked me what I was DOING while I used them, he was puzzled that the drivers went so often (the cable, which is actually made by Linum, broke on me once as well. Don't really love the cable, tangles terrifically, difficult to change, microphonic...some love them, though, got good reviews on Head Fi...). Actually, I mostly wear them when I lay down and go to sleep, not too stressful a way of use, especially when you figure the main market for these is supposed to be musicians at gigs, jumping, sweating in the hot lights, should be much more of a workout for them than my bedtime routine. 
So, not sure I'd do it again, always do have fit issues on the left side with universals, hoped that would better with ciem, but I realized it was not a definite, and fit was an issue (on the left) as well, living with a bit of a tight fit.
My sad, 1st world problems sob story...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

In other news, with my limited budget, I'd be pretty bummed if I spent $$$ on a pair of customs only to have them sound not to my taste. And my current pair of CIEMs were REALLY not to my taste at all. I had to practically HAMMER them into shape with a Herculean DSP effort. They sound amazing now, so all's well that ends well  If I had enduring balance problems with my pair I would have gone so far as to devise individual settings for each channel. As it was I panned the sound a bit to the right in the first few months and the problem went away by itself. 

I am thinking of personally starting a new CIEM business focused on providing custom sonic fitting after producing the CIEMs--providing a custom sound experience through and through. But it would mean working for hours web conferencing with each individual customer, and the result would only apply on stuff like foobar, Neutron and other DSP-enabled music players. Of course the CIEMs themselves shouldn't sound _bad_ without DSP, but spec-wise they wouldn't compete with those 10-driver monsters out there... Do any of you think this would make any business sense? Would YOU buy it? 

Regarding your usage, are you falling asleep with them on? That could create some stress on them while you're tossing and turning in sleep. My friend also mentioned that his problems may be the result of static discharge of dry textile rubbing on the cables and electrically stressing the drivers--although, I'd think the BA drivers would have to be of problematic build to start with for them to be vulnerable to this, and my friend eventually got replacement drivers that seem immune to the problem, so...


----------



## doctorjazz

I do fall asleep with them...have used them to fall asleep with music without disturbing the missus for a few years now (recreating what I used to do in my old single days). Never had a problem doing this with less expensive universal iems, though, would be sad if that was the cause and I had to stop.
Maybe some would use the ciem's you propose with the equalizer (I assume that is what you mean), I never equalize myself, like to get good sound from the gear to begin with. My bedside gear doesn't even have equalization (use Pono into Liquid Carbon for the most part), the PC does, (JRiver/LH Labs 2G usb cable/Regen/Geek Out Special Edition/MicroZOTL2), but I never use it. Some would likely really like it that way, though. (the main rig, living room speaker system, also has no equalization available).


----------



## doctorjazz

joe bloggs said:


> In other news, with my limited budget, I'd be pretty bummed if I spent $$$ on a pair of customs only to have them sound not to my taste. And my current pair of CIEMs were REALLY not to my taste at all. I had to practically HAMMER them into shape with a Herculean DSP effort. They sound amazing now, so all's well that ends well  If I had enduring balance problems with my pair I would have gone so far as to devise individual settings for each channel. As it was I panned the sound a bit to the right in the first few months and the problem went away by itself.
> 
> I am thinking of personally starting a new CIEM business focused on providing custom sonic fitting after producing the CIEMs--providing a custom sound experience through and through. But it would mean working for hours web conferencing with each individual customer, and the result would only apply on stuff like foobar, Neutron and other DSP-enabled music players. Of course the CIEMs themselves shouldn't sound _bad_ without DSP, but spec-wise they wouldn't compete with those 10-driver monsters out there... Do any of you think this would make any business sense? Would YOU buy it?
> 
> Regarding your usage, are you falling asleep with them on? That could create some stress on them while you're tossing and turning in sleep. My friend also mentioned that his problems may be the result of static discharge of dry textile rubbing on the cables and electrically stressing the drivers--although, I'd think the BA drivers would have to be of problematic build to start with for them to be vulnerable to this, and my friend eventually got replacement drivers that seem immune to the problem, so...




Just tested again, ran the Encores from PC system, listened to a mono recording, high resolution Ella and Louis, and compared to the HE-1000. It's a small imbalance, but the Encore is definitely louder on the left. Boxing them (again) and sending them back to acs...


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Just tested again, ran the Encores from PC system, listened to a mono recording, high resolution Ella and Louis, and compared to the HE-1000. It's a small imbalance, but the Encore is definitely louder on the left. Boxing them (again) and sending them back to acs...


 
  
 Doc, you need to get Vibro Veritas (Vince's write up here).  I recently had a pair of headphones, was driving me crazy because imbalance varied between different sources (DAPs) and with different audio files, going from a very subtle to a rather noticeable, to the point where I was thinking that my mind was playing tricks on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With this little Veritas setup (a coupler with a mic, and you need a clean audio interface, like that Startech one) and a free ARTA software in trial mode - it took me a few minutes to "see" what I was hearing. 
  
 Regardless of which pair of IEMs/CIEMs it was, here how it looked imbalanced, FR between L/R channels.  Armed with something like this, you can do your own troubleshooting to know exactly what's going on


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds like it may help, but I'm still sending the Encore back...after listening with the HEK, the sound is definitely pulled to the left (and is louder in the left when I listen separately). It's not that dramatic, but it's there.


----------



## doctorjazz

But...it's pretty inexpensive. Is it really reliable?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Sounds like it may help, but I'm still sending the Encore back...after listening with the HEK, the sound is definitely pulled to the left (and is louder in the left when I listen separately). It's not that dramatic, but it's there.


 

 you could have hired a live band for all the trouble you have had with the Encores...
 you should get some type of compensation!  maybe a Mojo power supply!!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it may help, but I'm still sending the Encore back...after listening with the HEK, the sound is definitely pulled to the left (and is louder in the left when I listen separately). It's not that dramatic, but it's there.
> ...




True, I could hire a band...but it would get really crowded in my bed


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> But...it's pretty inexpensive. Is it really reliable?


 
  
 You probable meant accurate?  It's hard to tell.  I would rely on it for a relative comparison and approximate Frequency Response capture (I think it comes very close).  Accuracy comes from calibration, and that is a trick to master!  For me it's a great tool because I do a lot of reviews and comparison.  And it came handy to save my sanity cause I thought I was going crazy "hearing" imbalance


----------



## doctorjazz

I did mean accurate, thanks. But, if I get you correctly, it doesn't really have to be accurate to pick up channel imbalance, since it will be relatively the same accuracy in either channel, making it good for that kind of comparison (I'm not sure I actually made things any clearer here, but you probably get what I mean).


----------



## Joe Bloggs

doctorjazz said:


> I did mean accurate, thanks. But, if I get you correctly, it doesn't really have to be accurate to pick up channel imbalance, since it will be relatively the same accuracy in either channel, making it good for that kind of comparison (I'm not sure I actually made things any clearer here, but you probably get what I mean).




You just need to pick up Sinegen and run sine sweeps with the CIEMs in your ear. Beats any external measurement system every time. Picks up your own fit issues as well as driver problems. (of course, the two would get conflated in the output, but fiddling with the fit yourself quickly rules out #1)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bp4dwqfv1qtdx38/SineGen.zip?dl=0


----------



## dweaver

Find of the year!!! Who's gonna take one for the team to try them! :evil:


----------



## encoreAC

Got the Trinity Delta since yesterday. 
  

  
  
 They sound surprisingly good, though the bass does become noticeable boomy with the gunmetal filters. I prefer them best for classical music.


----------



## doctorjazz

joe bloggs said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I did mean accurate, thanks. But, if I get you correctly, it doesn't really have to be accurate to pick up channel imbalance, since it will be relatively the same accuracy in either channel, making it good for that kind of comparison (I'm not sure I actually made things any clearer here, but you probably get what I mean).
> ...




Thanks-downloaded it, now just have to figure out how to use it...


----------



## CoiL

doctorjazz said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > doctorjazz said:
> ...


 
 Same Question here


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Find of the year!!! Who's gonna take one for the team to try them!


 
  
 Finally.. a headphone that I will look cool wearing to the gym!


----------



## mikaveli06

Anyone with experience with Sony zx100 and/or MDR 1abt?


----------



## TwinACStacks

waynes world said:


> Finally.. a headphone that I will look cool wearing to the gym!


 






  I would Gladly Wear that 2nd Short Platinum Haired Cutie like a pair of earphones....
  








 TWIN


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> Finally.. a headphone that I will look cool wearing to the gym!


not to mention sharing the love of your music and I think they might have a Mic option. Kereoke anyone?...


----------



## Tom22

this might have been posted.... but did any take a stab at this?
  
 http://www.lendmeurears.com/new-vsd3s/


----------



## jant71

Another one that seem interesting is the MEE Pinnacle P1 which seems to be in stock but haven't heard of any one mention it...
 http://meeaudio.com/pinnacle
  
 The V-moda Zn is getting more play but this is another Zn housing that has replaceable cables and comes with both mic and silver plated cables and has a clever shape to be worn both ways more naturally. Interesting if it is the more bronze color in some of the pics which looks quite good. In some others it looks graphite or gun metal and not as good to me.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks-downloaded it, now just have to figure out how to use it...






For your purposes, just hit the power button in the middle and move the frequency slider on the left up and down to move through different frequencies and listen for imbalances. The pair of sliders in the lower middle control volume for the two channels and move together if you have the "Linked" checkbox checked (the default). The Phase on the right should be at 0--although, you could try turning to -180 or 180 and see if things sound more balanced somehow. That could be indicative of the two earphone channels wired out of phase (not likely at all given how many times you've sent these back to the factory, but possible if the cable connections are of the reversible two-pin type)


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks again, Joe, so much! They're already on the way back to acs, but I"ll check them when they come back.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Another one that seem interesting is the MEE Pinnacle P1 which seems to be in stock but haven't heard of any one mention it...
> http://meeaudio.com/pinnacle
> 
> The V-moda Zn is getting more play but this is another Zn housing that has replaceable cables and comes with both mic and silver plated cables and has a clever shape to be worn both ways more naturally. Interesting if it is the more bronze color in some of the pics which looks quite good. In some others it looks graphite or gun metal and not as good to me.


 
  
 I was about to mention it, but you beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Probably will be able to give you my impression sometime early next week when I receive it


----------



## leobigfield

They seem very well built and looks sooo good...


----------



## ericp10

So I have to say that to my ears the only three-driver hybrid I've heard pushing into W60 territory is the Primacy..... Still testing, but there is very very good detail, clarity and a nice soundstage with room to spread some wings. And instrument separation is outstanding. Still testing though.


----------



## ericp10

The head-fi.org community pulled me into its grasp nearly seven years ago. In that short period of time it's just really amazing that the sound items we spent $400 or $500 on for a universal iem can now be had for about $150 - $200 (sometimes, for less if you pick the right product). Actually, to my ears, I hear advancements in the audio products we love coming from the lower-costing end of the spectrum more than the top of the line earphones (a few exceptions I can think of that's worth their top dollar are the ASG-2.5, the Angie and without a doubt the 64 Audio U-12). 
  
 Where I find earphones priced too high for the sound given is usually within the $300 - $500 range. And most of those items (where the sound  isn't up to snuff) fall quickly out of the bloated price margin. I think of the Sony H3, which really costed too much when it listed in the upper $400 to $500 range, but sits at a great value now around $270.
  
 So it's always a pleasant surprise when a couple of iems come out with prices that seem to hit perfectly for sonic value offered. Well, I just got my second of two wonderful IEMs retailing for about $300. Both shoot nicely above that price. And if you can find them for under that price, I would have to say you are getting two of the best values for the dollar out there! One, I've already talked about a couple of times - the ORIVETI PRIMACY. The second one - that just came in today - is the PSB M4U4 (yet another hybrid, but dual). I don't have time to go too deeply into the M4U4, but I can say that just like the Primacy, I am enjoying the M4U4 right out of the box (and I believe in burn-in heavily). I'm wondering if earphone manufacturers are burning in their own products more before shipping them out?
  
 It's really hard to compare the M4U4 to the Primacy, as the sound signatures are totally different. Both, however, have a full sound with outstanding instrument separation. The M4U4, however has a more neutral and balanced sound than the Primacy. Ironically, the M4U4 has a more fuller sound than the Oriveti Primacy (although the PSB has only one dynamic driver and one BA). The only earphones I've heard this full are multi-BA iems (four or more). Well, with the exception of the Sony H3, there's not a fuller sounding hybrid I've heard than this M4U4. And that Roomfeel technology is no cheap gimmick. This earphone sounds like one of those great high-end expensive hi-fi room speakers from the '70s, 80s and '90s. In some ways it reminds me of my B&Ws 804s being squeezed into an earphone. 
  
 Now, I don't want to give the impression that the Oriveti's sound is thin. It's not, but it doesn't have the same full sound as the M4U4. The Primacy does win, however, with a wider soundstage. The PSB gives a bigger headstage. I can't really compare them anymore than that as the sound signatures are different but equally satisfying. Some would say, however, that the Primacy has a more livelier sound than the M4U4 (I can see some thinking the PSB sound is kind of flat or dull for them). I love the sound signatures in both earphones, but M4U4 sounds more natural to me.
  
 So, I have never heard the M4U2 headphones, but I do own the NAD HP-50. Some have told me that those two headphones basically possess the same sound signatures. In that case, I imagine that the M4U4 has a sound signature similar to the M4U2. My point is that the magic is going to be in the mids. You get ample deep bass (not basshead levels), but also get a very precise, full and detailed mid-range. The treble is there but unobtrusive. It will shimmer and swing in your ears, but it will never come across as too bright or harsh (those of you who love the Sony EX-1000's treble will be disappointed in the M4U4's highs...lol). 
  
 I have three TOTL iems (Angie, W60 and my favorite of all my earphones - the U-12), but I can see myself reaching for this M4U4 just as much as I reach for those three (or my Aurisonics or K3003). And the Primacy isn't that far behind. I can see some of you preferring the Oriveti more actually, but this M4U4 is really ringing my bell out of the box. As a matter of fact, I have my U-12 (which is almost too much of a good thing), my K3003 and my Primacy with me at the office. Usually my ears beg me for some U-12 time, but I don't want to take the M4U4 out of my ears. And it fits me perfectly (although this earphone may be a problem for people with smaller ears - it's not huge like the KEF 200 though).... Back to listening. Enjoy your Friday and weekend!!

 Job well down to Paul Barton!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanis for the great audio impressions and evaluations, Ericp10! I'm always impressed by your listening skills
 and willingness to tease out the differences and worth of gear!!
 i also like your sound signature at the end of your posts where you rate your own gear in descending order.
 thanks for doing that!! cheers! drblue


----------



## doctorjazz

Damn, trying to avoid buying more gear...Eric, you're killing me, lol!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanis for the great audio impressions and evaluations, Ericp10! I'm always impressed by your listening skills
> and willingness to tease out the differences and worth of gear!!
> i also like your sound signature at the end of your posts where you rate your own gear in descending order.
> thanks for doing that!! cheers! drblue


 
  
  
 We're audio family at this point drbluenewmexico. Thank you for your words.... I'm trying to get back into the swing things. Coming out dealing with the loss of two very close family members. God's gift of music and the equipment to hear it through are greatly aiding me in the healing process.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Damn, trying to avoid buying more gear...Eric, you're killing me, lol!


 
  
  
 My apologies doctorjazz. After the receiving the U-12 I swore I was through with earphones, but that desire to hear the next keeps me (us) going. The U-12 is my endgame, but I still have strong desire for other signatures. Plus, I found deals on both earphones that wouldn't allow me to pass them up. I do like the Oriveti a whole heck of a lot, but the M4U4 has me impressed! It's really great with jazz.


----------



## leggy

ericp10 said:


> My apologies doctorjazz. After the receiving the U-12 I swore I was through with earphones, but that desire to hear the next keeps me (us) going. The U-12 is my endgame, but I still have strong desire for other signatures. Plus, I found deals on both earphones that wouldn't allow me to pass them up. I do like the Oriveti a whole heck of a lot, but the M4U4 has me impressed! It's really great with jazz.


 

Eric, thank you for the impression. Do you have by any chance a link for Oriveti and M4U4 sound graphs?


----------



## ericp10

leggy said:


> Eric, thank you for the impression. Do you have by any chance a link for Oriveti and M4U4 sound graphs?


 
  
  
 Sorry, but I do not. I would check with twister6 regarding the Oriveti. And maybe the M4U4 thread for that earphone.


----------



## leggy

Not a problem Eric.


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> leggy said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, thank you for the impression. Do you have by any chance a link for Oriveti and M4U4 sound graphs?
> ...


 
  
 Actually, Vince did a capture of Oriveti FR, in his post here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab/15750#post_12235601 (2nd graph).


----------



## leggy

Thank you so much Twister.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, trying to avoid buying more gear...Eric, you're killing me, lol!
> ...




Hmmm, have to hear the M4U4, their on ear headphones have gotten really great reviews, I'm sure these are keepers as well (a deal I can't refuse would push me over the edge, I'm sure.  )
Great to see you on these pages again, Eric, hope you're doing OK!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> We're audio family at this point drbluenewmexico. Thank you for your words.... I'm trying to get back into the swing things. Coming out dealing with the loss of two very close family members. God's gift of music and the equipment to hear it through are greatly aiding me in the healing process.


 

 Thank you Eric, yes we are an audio family, hopefully more tuned in than the Simpsons!  Sorry to hear of your personal family losses, and i know from personal experience also
 that music and pushing the boundaries of excellence in head gear gives one consolation and a will to go one and celebrate life!!!  Its not about collecting "stuff" but about the
 shamanic experience of hearing deeper into sound and the profound beauties of the sacred geometry and universal harmonic orders that great gear helps us experience directly!
 i recommend Renee Lebeau's amazing album METATRONS HEART, available on Amazon.com (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008O9O3IO?ie=UTF8&keywords=metatrons%20heart&qid=1452995676&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1  as a "pure experience" of Tibetan Bowls and gongs/crystal bowls, symphonizing into spectacular
 fractal and sacred geometric orders of sound and (synthesia with great gear) lights and textures!!!!   i have had the pleasure of hearing Renee's concerts live (she lives near me in
 Santa Fe, New Mexico, and her music is revelatory on good phones and dac/amp systems.  but whatever you listen to, being absorbed into the music relieves us of the suffering
 and pain of delayed immortality and compassion for all who pass on before their time.  and extends to th
  
 e other direction of ecstatic emotions, dance, and musical JOY.
 thanks for your continued explorations in the Musical Universe through new gear.  although you have TOTL equipment, it is wonderful that you continue to explore new sound signatures,
 configurations, and sonic possibilities!  the holy grail of sound is ALWAYS just around the corner..........


----------



## WhatToChoose

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thank you Eric, yes we are an audio family, hopefully more tuned in than the Simpsons!  Sorry to hear of your personal family losses, and i know from personal experience also
> that music and pushing the boundaries of excellence in head gear gives one consolation and a will to go one and celebrate life!!!  Its not about collecting "stuff" but about the
> shamanic experience of hearing deeper into sound and the profound beauties of the sacred geometry and universal harmonic orders that great gear helps us experience directly!
> i recommend Renee Lebeau's amazing album METATRONS HEART, available on Amazon.com (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008O9O3IO?ie=UTF8&keywords=metatrons%20heart&qid=1452995676&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1  as a "pure experience" of Tibetan Bowls and gongs/crystal bowls, symphonizing into spectacular
> ...


 
  
  
 Whats up with that nightmare material cat shark lol


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thank you Eric, yes we are an audio family, hopefully more tuned in than the Simpsons!  Sorry to hear of your personal family losses, and i know from personal experience also
> that music and pushing the boundaries of excellence in head gear gives one consolation and a will to go one and celebrate life!!!  Its not about collecting "stuff" but about the
> shamanic experience of hearing deeper into sound and the profound beauties of the sacred geometry and universal harmonic orders that great gear helps us experience directly!
> i recommend Renee Lebeau's amazing album METATRONS HEART, available on Amazon.com (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008O9O3IO?ie=UTF8&keywords=metatrons%20heart&qid=1452995676&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1  as a "pure experience" of Tibetan Bowls and gongs/crystal bowls, symphonizing into spectacular
> ...






Thank you for those wonderful words drbluenewmexico. Certainly heartfelt. I'll check out that music soon.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

whattochoose said:


> Whats up with that nightmare material cat shark lol


 

 oh no, i thought it was a pretty kitty going for a swim in the sea of sound..  sorry......
 or perhaps thats me before my morning coffee....
 or listening to new phones before they are burned in...
 or ....trump getting elected Pres...
 or........
 i will look for a better icon.........


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Thank you for those wonderful words drbluenewmexico. Certainly heartfelt. I'll check out that music soon.


 
 you're welcome ericp10! and please do, along with others, check out that amazing recording of a tibetan bowl/gong
 symphony by my friend Renee Lebeau., Metatron's Heart.  i listen to it almost every day now , its a a flow of infinities
 coming out of my headphones, sound fields that are astounding.
 For more information on it and Renee's other recordings, see her website:
 http://reneelebeau.com   I'm arranging a house concert here with her at the end of February also.
 if any of you are traveling through New Mexico, give me a buzz and get directions to the concert!
 live of course is.....live!!!! but the recording is not far behind....


----------



## ericp10

R.I.P. Glenn Frey


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. Glenn Frey



Another one bites the dust...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Another one bites the dust...


 
  
 Jeez, what a week.


----------



## BGRoberts

Listening to all my Eagles albums tonight. 
 Still a favorite.


----------



## waynes world

bgroberts said:


> Listening to all my Eagles albums tonight.
> Still a favorite.


 
  
 Thanks BG! I'm still going through Bowie's discography. and I am amazed by how much of his stuff I hadn't really listened to before, and by how much of it was truly incredible and inspired. I'm sure I'll be saying the same thing about Eagles/Frey music in short order.


----------



## doctorjazz

Desperado, Tequila Sunrise, great stuff, more acoustic/"roots" than most of their other albums. Enjoy!


----------



## doctorjazz

So, back to my acs Encore saga, heard back from the office, tell me it was just earwax accumulated, (I had tried to clean it with the tool they enclose), measures fine, should get it back in a day or 2, will report back.
(been a pain, but the office has been really good about dealing with the problems).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> R.I.P. Glenn Frey





 Guess Glenn Frey checked out from HOTEL CALIFORNIA!  but he can never leave, his songs reverberate in our unconscious minds like the
 soundtrack of the 70s and beyond.....RIP Glen Frey!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> So, back to my acs Encore saga, heard back from the office, tell me it was just earwax accumulated, (I had tried to clean it with the tool they enclose), measures fine, should get it back in a day or 2, will report back.
> (been a pain, but the office has been really good about dealing with the problems).


 

 let me give you a Q tip doctorjazz......glad you are going to have an Encore listening experience again soon!
 heres your tip:  REMAIN IN LIGHT  (David Byrne).


----------



## elano68

Fxz1100 vs Ath Cks1100-Which iem has deeper bass and bass impact?And which one has better mid and treble for hiphop musics.Thanks


----------



## Tom22

it wouldn't really be called a "new discovery" since they've been on the market for quite a while but, i found this buried in my hard drive after doing some "spring/ winter" cleaning on my computer and i actually haven't uploaded it!


----------



## quisxx

elano68 said:


> Fxz1100 vs Ath Cks1100-Which iem has deeper bass and bass impact?And which one has better mid and treble for hiphop musics.Thanks



Haven't heard the CKS, but the fx1100 is outclassed by the xba a3, in the areas you mentioned.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, since I posted my acs Encore sad story here, I'll update. They came back today, balance is spot on (they even sent me the curves to show the balance, but I can hear it). And, these (finally) sound great, open, wide stage and highs without etch, fine bass (BA bass, not for bassheads, but enough to enjoy the music...am allergic to anemic bass). So, after I don't know how many months and I don't know how many returns, I may have the TOTL in ear I've wanted (early on, though, reserve the right to complain again as needed).


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, from the schizoid music listener department...
Went to a fun concert this past Saturday, Laura Cantrell, great country singer...





Now, I'm preparing to take my 17 year old to see Breaking Benjamin, a Heavy Metal Concert...





(man, I'm a good dad...)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> OK, since I posted my acs Encore sad story here, I'll update. They came back today, balance is spot on (they even sent me the curves to show the balance, but I can hear it). And, these (finally) sound great, open, wide stage and highs without etch, fine bass (BA bass, not for bassheads, but enough to enjoy the music...am allergic to anemic bass). So, after I don't know how many months and I don't know how many returns, I may have the TOTL in ear I've wanted (early on, though, reserve the right to complain again as needed).


 

 CONGTRATULATIONS DOCTORJAZZ!  Glad you are in the TOTL REALM, finally
 as my dad used to say,  "you used to be behind before, but now you're first at last"
 cheers, drblue


----------



## doctorjazz

And, to paraphrase my high school's French teacher, "I have 30 years audio experience in my behind!"


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> And, to paraphrase my high school's French teacher, "I have 30 years audio experience in my behind!"


 

 i would ASS ume you are using that Astute knowledge for the betterment of all!  we continue to enjoy your
 posts, Assides, listening challenges, and gear reports!  BRAVO doctorjazz!  whats next after TOTL RECALL
 was successful??


----------



## stefanolandesca

Subbed


----------



## Hisoundfi

My take on the Havi B3 PRO1, hope you like it.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/havi-b3-pro-1/reviews/15069


----------



## Hisoundfi

DQSM SK DIY Go Pro K3003 hybrid in-ear monitor, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-dqsm-sk-diy-go-pro-k3003-ring-iron-three-unit-earphones-fever-hifi-balanced-armature-and-dynamic-headphone-headset-blue-cable/reviews/15071


----------



## Dsnuts

YAY! DENVER BRONCOS!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> YAY! DENVER BRONCOS!!!




Yay indeed!
(like Manning, and always rooting against THE EVIL EMPIRE!).


----------



## slowpickr

dsnuts said:


> YAY! DENVER BRONCOS!!!




I could never root for Denver after what they did to Tebow. Go Arizona /Carolina!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oriveti Primacy, It's AWESOMESAUCE!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/15081


----------



## TwinACStacks

doctorjazz said:


> Yay indeed!
> (like Manning, and always rooting against THE EVIL EMPIRE!).


 





 PLUS their uniforms match my Tittas.
  








 TWIN


----------



## mikaveli06

hisoundfi said:


> Oriveti Primacy, It's AWESOMESAUCE!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-primacy-whole-aluminium-body-triple-drivers-hybrid-2-balanced-armature-dynamic-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones/reviews/15081


wonder how this compares to aurisonics/fender harmony


----------



## Tom22

Attack of the (Dunu) Titans 1,3,5 with comparisons with VSONIC GR07BE, Phonak Audeo, Hifiman Re400s!
  
 Enjoy!
 Titan 3: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-3/reviews/15085
 Titan 5: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-5/reviews/15084
  
 with reference to Titan 1: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1-titanium-coated-diaphragm-earphones/reviews/13302


----------



## twister6

As previously promised, my MEEaudio Pinnacle P1 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/mee-audio-pinnacle-p1-high-fidelity-audiophile-in-ear-headphones-with-detachable-cables/reviews/15087


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice review!
Always liked the meelectronics gear, always liked the A151 (and liked the short lived A161), my younger daughter loves her A151's. These seem worth checking out, thanks for the review.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> YAY! DENVER BRONCOS!!!


 

 +1


----------



## 7S Cameron

Cardinals... :'(


----------



## doctorjazz

That was sad...


----------



## doctorjazz

But, PATRIOTS LOST!


----------



## Dsnuts

Is it me or have I seen this IEM before.???? Hmmmm.


----------



## leggy

Here

i.VALUX Bette Hybrid Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Headphones Earphones Earbuds Headset, Blue https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01000UNYM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zTTPwbF12ZQJ2


----------



## leobigfield

leggy said:


> Here
> 
> i.VALUX Bette Hybrid Dynamic Balanced Armature (BA) Dual-Driver In Ear Monitors IEMS Headphones Earphones Earbuds Headset, Blue https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01000UNYM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zTTPwbF12ZQJ2


 
 I guess he was just curious how similar they are...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leobigfield said:


> I guess he was just curious how similar they are...


 
  
 Those tips look like SpinFits..


----------



## Dsnuts

The whole point on that comparison pic is. Light harmonics are guilty of rebranding OEM earphones and call them whatever IEM-X and rebrand them and then sell them for much more than said OEM IEM.
  
 That new IEM-X looks like a rebrand of the Betes earphones. It wouldnt surprise me if they are the same phones and it wouldnt surprise me if they are charging $150 plus of their supposed. "Proprietary." Earphones.


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> The whole point on that comparison pic is. Light harmonics are guilty of rebranding OEM earphones and call them whatever IEM-X and rebrand them and then sell them for much more than said OEM IEM.
> 
> That new IEM-X looks like a rebrand of the Betes earphones. It wouldnt surprise me if they are the same phones and it wouldnt surprise me if they are charging $150 plus of their supposed. "Proprietary." Earphones.



That's the same company who makes the Geek products, right?


----------



## doctorjazz

I know lots of folks are LH Labs haters (have had my issues with them, fell into the LH labs wormhole), but don't many manufacturers come up with specs, drivers they want and then contract with Chinese oem's to actually build the headphones?
(this is not to excuse the last iem they released, which was absolutely dreadful, unlistenable...)


----------



## doctorjazz

becoming a head banger in my old age...going to see these guys Sunday (my teenage daughter is a bad influence...)


----------



## doctorjazz

@Lifted Andreas

different school of head bangers-heavy metal division!
Don't think I'm ready for crowd surfing, LOL!


----------



## Hisoundfi

1MORE earphone review, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-multi-unit-earphones/reviews/15105


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts are you still loving the TH-X00? I think I'm about to jump in bro. lol


----------



## doctorjazz

It looks really gorgeous in the pictures.


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts are you still loving the TH-X00? I think I'm about to jump in bro. lol


 
 I just noticed they are up on Massdrop again! Unfortunately I don't have the funds at the moment...


----------



## Dsnuts

Do what is it you can and get on that Fostex bandwagon. It will be good for your soul. It is not the authority on all things sound wise but my goodness does it kick some major booty for $400. 
  
 I absolutely love my Fostex TH-X00. Love them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Spent out as well...it is very tempting, though!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

doctorjazz said:


> @Lifted Andreas
> 
> different school of head bangers-heavy metal division!
> Don't think I'm ready for crowd surfing, LOL!




Haha so you're not ready for some glow sticks? Sure it would be easier and safer than a mosh pit lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the KZ ED4. Hyper-aggressive awesomeness:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/knowledge-zenith-ed4/reviews/15115


----------



## jant71

I saw this today..





  
 Seems Panny took the RP-HD10 and made an earphone version of it; the RP-HDE10. A flagship successor to the HJE900 is out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://panasonic.jp/headphone/hde10/
  


  
  
  
 ◎ Features

 Super multi-layer film (MLF) diaphragm adopt HD axial dual driver installed 
 Several hundred layers MLF diaphragm also constituted by super multi-layer film laminated to the, without leaving unwanted reverberation, high responsiveness and a wide band and high-resolution reproduction to achieve. In addition, with the new voice coil and the magnet that you have added to the diaphragm front, precise and powerful to drive the diaphragm. 3Hz and steadily play ~ range of up to 50kHz, you can bring out the very best sense of realism of high-resolution sound source.
   Compact body and high-grade code adopted shaving excellent aluminum in vibration damping property 
 Suppresses unwanted resonance, it is realized less pure sound distortion. In addition, in a compact body that fits in clean and ears, to realize a stable wearing feeling comfortable. Dedicated to the design earpiece, while reducing sound leakage, also improved fit.
   The two bundled code of detachable 
 The OFC line of adopted silver-plated using the star quad structure = "high-grade code", iPhone, iPod, shipped with the available remote microphone mounted in the cable on the iPad and Android smartphones. It is possible to distinguish by the scene.
 ※ remote microphone cable does not correspond to the part of the model, such as Xperia and ZTE.
   ◎ specs


Format: sealed dynamic use unit: diameter 11.5㎜
 Impedance: 34Ω
 Sound pressure sensitivity: 108dB / mW
 Maximum input: 150mW
 Play frequency band: 3 ~ 50,000Hz
 Cord: length of about 1.2m, detachable two plug: stereo mini plug (diameter 3.5mm, L type, 24K gold-plated)
 Weight: about 28g (including cord) about 12g (excluding cord)
 Enter Cord Litz wire: ○
 Gold-plated plug: ○
 accessories:
 Earpiece (XS / S / M / L size)
 Carrying case cord adjustment holder cord clip
 

 They also have a lower version headphone out, the RP-HD5... http://panasonic.jp/headphone/hd5/


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jant, MAN do those things have some nice specs. I can't find any reviews, but they are available on Ebay Starting at $206 up to about $269. Guess I will have to wait for someone to review them. They are on my watch list.
  
 WHY??
  
 WHY DID YOU LET ME SEE THIS????
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

> on Ebay Starting at $206 up to about $269.


 
 If these are legit @ ~200$ price tag and they will receive great reviews then I`ll probably consider them instead Fidue A73 which is my long-time planned step-up IEM.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

twinacstacks said:


> Jant, MAN do those things have some nice specs. I can't find any reviews, but they are available on Ebay Starting at $206 up to about $269. Guess I will have to wait for someone to review them. They are on my watch list.
> 
> WHY??
> 
> ...


 

 +1  the HD10 are OUTRAGEOUS for EDM. these could be KILLER..HIDE THEM PLEASE!!!


----------



## journeyy

I didn't follow this thread for a while, but a friend asked me for a warm/bassy budget China/Japan in-ear for EDM with non-harsh treble. Are the Pistons 2 still the standard recommendation for that?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I almost have to laugh when I read specs. 3Hz to 50kHz. What _Exactly _are they making these for, BATS?
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Hi-Res ruined it for all the Japanese makers. The specs were very reliable. Not about the actual response but comparing models to one another esp. intra-brand.  Now they fulfill the Hi-Res certification requirement and 40,000 gets slapped on it. You could gauge a Sony fairly reliably based on the past. Now the EX750 comes out and you can't tell what the 40,000Hz number really means as far as the high end on a Sony dynamic anymore. The reports of it are smooth and the extension is fine but doesn't line up with other Sony models that are rated to the same 40,000. Just more hard to tell them apart than ever before.
  
 As for the HDE10, interesting that they put the specs lower than the HD10 on the bass end. HD10 is 4-50,000, HD5 is 4-40,000, and the HDE10 is 3-50,000. Not that in-ear to headphones translates well but at least the specs and pricing make you think they are happy with it and based on the HD10(as mentioned) these could be quite good if it turned out in the same way.
  
 An interesting read...http://www.panasonic.com/za/consumer/audio-video/headphones-learn/headphones/development-stories.html
 Though they only mentioned the headphones. So, the in-ears are probably made by another team. So, no real reason yet to know how it turned out though.
  
 Very much a Mee P1 competitor. Single dynamic, MMCX, two cables, about $200. Panny will drop in price faster. Remember, the HJE900 went down to $80 in the end. heck, I bought one of those originally $149, Panny over ears that shall not be named for $15 on Amazon. I saw the $99 earphones for $32(HJX20 or whatever). The HDE10 may end up being both really good and found for really good deals


----------



## Lifted Andreas

drbluenewmexico said:


> +1  the HD10 are OUTRAGEOUS for EDM. these could be KILLER..HIDE THEM PLEASE!!!




Yeah, don't want to see another pic of them for as long as I live. 

And anyways my Icons are pretty spectacular for EDM... sob


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah, don't want to see another pic of them for as long as I live.
> 
> And anyways my Icons are pretty spectacular for EDM... sob


 





 +1 for the ICONS. They are BadAss for sure.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Carlsan

twinacstacks said:


> +1 for the ICONS. They are BadAss for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Got the icons yesterday, listening to them for a few hours this morning.
  
 Totally agree, amazing earphones!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

carlsan said:


> Got the icons yesterday, listening to them for a few hours this morning.
> 
> Totally agree, amazing earphones!




Congrats man. 

Would be awesome if you could leave some views of them in the the was after you have some more time with them.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/794763/oneplus-icons-revews-pics-and-impressions-thread/30_30#post_12293943


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-A1, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a1-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15131


----------



## Hisoundfi

Who would have thought earbuds can sound this good?
  
 VE Zen 2.0, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-zen-v2/reviews/15142


----------



## TwinACStacks

review is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiosense-as20-dd-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/15158
  
 ENJOY
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> review is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audiosense-as20-dd-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/15158
> 
> ...




Nice review mate.

Surprised you have time for other IEMs considering the Icons are so good haha


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Nice review mate.
> 
> Surprised you have time for other IEMs considering the Icons are so good haha


 






 I have promised reviews for certain IEMs. I'm Working on the HCK A2 and Easy UE Custom DD + BA for my next 2. The HCK is WAY overdue as Brilliant as it is. I also have the NEW LZ- Z03A on the way. I'm quite excited about this. Easy thinks quite highly of it.
  
 We shall See what $30 bought me....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Najuyi

twinacstacks said:


> I have promised reviews for certain IEMs. I'm Working on the HCK A2 and Easy UE Custom DD + BA for my next 2. The HCK is WAY overdue as Brilliant as it is. I also have the NEW LZ- Z03A on the way. I'm quite excited about this. Easy thinks quite highly of it.
> 
> We shall See what $30 bought me....
> 
> TWIN




According to paul, it got you somethung that could be considered almost on par with the LZ-A2. Which I think is just crazy! Makes me even more excited to try them out.


----------



## CoiL

Wait, did I understood correctly - LZ-Z03A is almost on par with LZ-A2 for 30$ ?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Wait, did I understood correctly - LZ-Z03A is almost on par with LZ-A2 for 30$ ?


 
 If it's the same Paul that said that the LZ-A2 is "An IEM that kills every other earphones under $250" the LZ-Z03A has to be the best value ever.......


----------



## EISENbricher

Lot of hype around. I've been burned in multiple hype trains previously. I'll keep an eye around to gather credible reason to go for anything above $20 (yes I'm poor).
  
 Keep your impressions posting here, guys. You're doing a great favor.


----------



## CoiL

Eisen, I`m considering buying LZ-Z03A soon but some others under the trigger... haven`t decided yet. Anyway, when I`ll decide to get LZ for sure, will keep You & others informed


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have a pair of the Z03A coming soon. 

I think saying something is "better" or "destroys everything in its price range" should be interpreted as the person posting their impressions really likes it. #1 unless a person has heard every earphone under a certain dollar amount that's a false claim, and the biggest thing #2 This hobby is perceptual, so what one person thinks sounds great another person will think is schiit. 

I think it's fair to say some thing like "to my ears, it sounds as superb as my XXXX that I paid $XXX for."


----------



## Hisoundfi

That is in no way a dig against Paul, I value his input and think he is a valuable resource to Head-Fi.


----------



## peter123

hisoundfi said:


> That is in no way a dig against Paul, I value his input and think he is a valuable resource to Head-Fi.




Agreed! I just think that it can be a bit of inflation of superlatives in many reviews (not his in particular).


----------



## ericp10

Rest In Peace to the leader of one of the greatest bands of all time>>>>> Maurice White .... founder of Earth, Wind & Fire!!!


----------



## ericp10

Maurice White and his band....clearly one of the best bands ever! R.I.P. Maurice.....


----------



## doctorjazz

Man...what a bad few weeks, RIP.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The review for the Easy UE Custom is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-earphone-ue-custom-original-hybrid/reviews/15175
  
 Enjoy
  








 TWIN


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


>




 quit horsing around DS and get back to headphones!!!  nah, gloat some more about the Broncos, they deserve it!!! tamed the black cats for sure!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

No gloating Dr Blue. Just facts. 6 sacs 21 times he was pressured. It was a defense like he has never seen before.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

only 363 days till the next super bowl!  lots of headphone listening time before then!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

coil said:


> Wait, did I understood correctly - LZ-Z03A is almost on par with LZ-A2 for 30$ ?


 
  
 Looks very tempting, might have to order from AliX to try them out but will probably wait for some more impressions
 .
  


eisenbricher said:


> Lot of hype around. I've been burned in multiple hype trains previously. I'll keep an eye around to gather credible reason to go for anything above $20 (yes I'm poor).
> 
> Keep your impressions posting here, guys. You're doing a great favor.


 
  
 Same here mate, **cough** Brainwavz Delta **cough**. Thats why I take posts in this thread with a pinch of salt, considering I am nowhere near being a millionaire.
  
 Although for me $30 is cheap enough to warrant a try out, problem is I have no idea what the LZ-A2 sound like lol
  
  


coil said:


> Eisen, I`m considering buying LZ-Z03A soon but some others under the trigger... haven`t decided yet. Anyway, when I`ll decide to get LZ for sure, will keep You & others informed


 
  
 Keep us posted mate, lots of people interested by the looks of it.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Looks very tempting, might have to order from AliX to try them out but will probably wait for some more impressions
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I've got a pair of those Z03A coming as well Lifted if they EVER get them on the Plane. I was notified they were preparing to ship from China Post on 2/2 they are STILL there om 2/9. I'm kind of PO'd.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> I've got a pair of those Z03A coming as well Lifted if they EVER get them on the Plane. I was notified they were preparing to ship from China Post on 2/2 they are STILL there om 2/9. I'm kind of PO'd.
> 
> TWIN




Well you know China has hollidays right? I'm holding back ordering anything on AliX until the 12th has passed.


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> I've got a pair of those Z03A coming as well Lifted if they EVER get them on the Plane. I was notified they were preparing to ship from China Post on 2/2 they are STILL there om 2/9. I'm kind of PO'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, cause the impressions/comparisons of the Z03A stopped pretty fast for some reason. What happened to the hype train that never quite left the station. Waiting for you perhaps??


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Well you know China has hollidays right? I'm holding back ordering anything on AliX until the 12th has passed.


 





 I understand The Chinese new year holiday but it shouldn't stop their mail system for a month.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> I understand The Chinese new year holiday but it shouldn't stop their mail system for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahah mate, it DOES!
  
 I remember last year, ordering something I was really looking forward to not realizing their public holiday was coming up. What a stupid move, had to wait 2 weeks before the item was even shipped lmao


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Hahah mate, it DOES!
> 
> I remember last year, ordering something I was really looking forward to not realizing their public holiday was coming up. What a stupid move, had to wait 2 weeks before the item was even shipped lmao


 





 UPDATE: It just passed through Chicago sort. Estimated delivery date to me in Detroit is Tues. 16th.
  
 Happy Dance, Happy dance....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lifted Andreas

twinacstacks said:


> :blink: UPDATE: It just passed through Chicago sort. Estimated delivery date to me in Detroit is Tues. 16th.
> 
> Happy Dance, Happy dance....
> 
> TWIN




Good news! 

Defo time for a little chair dance!


----------



## Hisoundfi

My favorite Brainwavz to date:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-xfit-xf-200-in-ear-sport-earbuds-noise-isolating-earphones-stereo-headphones-remote-microphone-for-apple-iphone-android-phones-black/reviews/15247
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## peter123

The XTZ Earphone Sports, a really interesting concept:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/xtz-earphone-12-sport/reviews/15251


----------



## Hisoundfi

Another day, another hybrid:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisoundaudio-hsa-ad1-in-ear-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor-with-microphone-and-remote/reviews/15266
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

hisoundfi said:


> Another day, another hybrid:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisoundaudio-hsa-ad1-in-ear-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor-with-microphone-and-remote/reviews/15266
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  
 Me and @TwinACStacks are pretty confident the OnePlus Icons with single dynamic driver beat most hybrids -$300 today. 
  
 Would be cool if you could get hold of some and write a review.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lifted andreas said:


> Me and @TwinACStacks are pretty confident the OnePlus Icons with single dynamic driver beat most hybrids -$300 today.
> 
> Would be cool if you could get hold of some and write a review.


 





 The ICON are really quite good. There are a few Hybrids that will out-class them however. The HCK A2 pretty much eats everything alive out there until you get into some serious $$$ CIEMs, which is rarified territory I'd rather not get into. My credit cards take a hit with the more inexpensive stuff as it is. I don't know about the LZ A2 I missed the Boat on that one. If the DQSM wasn't so bright and spikey It would rank way up there too. JMHO
  
 Personally I'm waiting for the Musicmaker Phantom III (HCK S3), DD + 4 BA review or impression from Skullophile. *THAT *IEM borders on $300, so it's definitely worth the Patience to wait for a review. BTW: The Phantom III has a crossover network.
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/36397321173.html
  
 I'm going to do an ICON V.S. LZ Z03A comparison within this week, once I get my initial impression of the Z03A, as soon as my Mail Person gets here today.
  








 TWIN


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> The ICON are really quite good. There are a few Hybrids that will out-class them however. The HCK A2 pretty much eats everything alive out there until you get into some serious $$$ CIEMs, which is rarified territory I'd rather not get into. My credit cards take a hit with the more inexpensive stuff as it is. I don't know about the LZ A2 I missed the Boat on that one. If the DQSM wasn't so bright and spikey It would rank way up there too. JMHO
> 
> Personally I'm waiting for the Musicmaker Phantom III (HCK S3), DD + 4 BA review or impression from Skullophile. *THAT *IEM borders on $300, so it's definitely worth the Patience to wait for a review. BTW: The Phantom III has a crossover network.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't call my DQSM bright, definetely less bright than i'valux I have. Unless it isn't burned in yet or different materials are used than in your pair


----------



## TwinACStacks

docentore said:


> I wouldn't call my DQSM bright, definetely less bright than i'valux I have. Unless it isn't burned in yet or different materials are used than in your pair


 





 I've had the 10mm Metal Bettes for quite some time (pre i.Valux) and mine are nowhere near as bright or spikey as the DQSM to my ears. But then again, I've got at least 400 hours on them, they may have softened a bit.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

My take on the VE Asura 2.0 for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/asura-2-0/reviews/15310


----------



## TwinACStacks

On another Note I just ordered my Musicmaker SHOCKWAVE III (HCK S3 or Musicmaker Phantom III) it has a lot of names From Easy for $249 USD. This is less than any other website even TaoBao once you add in shipping and their processing fee By at least $20.
  
 I think it's insanely good for a 5 Driver with crossovers.
  
 If You want this discount you must contact Easy directly at Aliexpress through his store and identify yourself as a member of Head-Fi.
  
 These are due to go up in price on all websites for the New Year.  Just giving you guys the Heads-up. BTW:  Easy has a money-back guarantee I just noticed when I ordered these Gems.
  
 I WILL do a Full review, good or bad.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just been browsing through Alexpress and I don't really see any sellers other than Easy Earphones, Not even Teresa, listing anything new as of yet. I'm waiting patiently for the LZ A3 and DQSM II to be online soon. But for now I see that easy is also carrying those tingker? phones and _Another, Less expensive MR. z model called the Tomahawk._
  
 Here's a Link:
  
   
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/new-arrivals/519064.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.58.zI8app&tracelog=newarrivals_tab
  
 Interesting.... Looks to me from the diagrams those Tingker have crossovers as well.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I ordered the:
  
 - Go Pro MrZ Tomahawk Music Maker Hifi Alloy Tune Earbuds 
  
 &
  
 - Go Pro MrZ Tomahawk Music Maker Earbuds
  
  
  
 I'll post my thoughts when they both arrive.
  
 --


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> My take on the VE Asura 2.0 for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/asura-2-0/reviews/15310




Thanks1


----------



## Adel64

Anyone tried the new hybrid from Phiaton? Ms 300 BA? Currently priced as 99$ on amazon but can be bought as low as 66.xx$ on Provantage plus shipping. At that price its quite attractive and worth a try.


----------



## jant71

Not really over ear and the cable is an issue. Look at the pics and read reviews of the BA100 which shares the cable.

  


 Cable is stiff and microphonic trying to be tangle free but not in the right way.
  
 "the tangle-free cable is very microphonic, transmitting even the smallest movement into your ears like a second, random bassline"
  
 Potential if you can get to wear it over ear perhaps(maybe with longer tips) and the price is cheap but I took a look and passed and I would be weary of the cable. Though you could probably resell it used on Amazon and get all your money back esp. if they stay $99 there.


----------



## Adel64

Oh thanks for sharing! The cable appears to be very problematic... Think i'll pass on these iem...


----------



## Hisoundfi

These are pretty cool guys! Definitely worth checking out!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tingker-k200-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15341


----------



## Lifted Andreas

hisoundfi said:


> These are pretty cool guys! Definitely worth checking out!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/tingker-k200-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/15341




Those look like Puros.


----------



## joe1016zw

I have full sized cans at home for gaming but when I travel I don't want to take them with me as A) they're open and B) the last thing I want to do is ruin a somewhat-pricey pair of cans on the road.
  
  
  
 .........................................
www.casesam.co.uk
Galaxy S7 case


----------



## TwinACStacks

BREAKING NEWS ON THE DQSM.
  
 Guys Easy just emailed me. There are shortly going to be 2 NEW DQSM models released. One has a Dynamic Driver, the Other has 3BA + 1DD. He also states that the manufacturer has obtained his drivers directly from AKG themselves.
  
 I don't know, this is what the email said. he will have them on his Store on aliexpress soon. I don't know if they will be on Amazon yet.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 7S Cameron

joe1016zw said:


> I have full sized cans at home for gaming but when I travel I don't want to take them with me as A) they're open and B) the last thing I want to do is ruin a somewhat-pricey pair of cans on the road.



My favorite beater headphones are the S500s. They have an unbelievable sound for the price. In my opinion, the best for the price. They are cheap and very durable.


----------



## peter123

My take on the Aurisonics Rockets for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aurisonics-rockets-solo-precision-micro-dynamic-noise-isolating-in-ear-headphones/reviews/15361


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay Guys, Here's the link to the LZ-A3 on amazon:
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CERWT4Q?m=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&qid=1456847321&ref_=sr_1_20&s=merchant-items&sr=1-20
  
  
 There is also something about a better price when you pay that will Bring the price Down to $159.60. You may want to Email Easy about this, I'm not positive how this works.
  
 IF You Guys Want to Purchase this *DIRECT* PLEASE Private Message me and I will tell you how.
  








 TWIN


----------



## ericp10

I swear this is one of the best combinations of earphone straight into DAP that my ears have ever heard. Wide soundstage, great bass and mids, and a refined detailed sound. It's a great neutral combination. Not the most expensive earphones I own, or the best technically performing, but the combination with the Cowon (my first by this manufacturer) is so satisfying. Happy listening!!


----------



## 7S Cameron

twinacstacks said:


> Okay Guys, Here's the link to the LZ-A3 on amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CERWT4Q?m=A1WRDNWO5ZTILH&qid=1456847321&ref_=sr_1_20&s=merchant-items&sr=1-20
> 
> ...



Why are these so cheap?


----------



## Koolpep

7s cameron said:


> Why are these so cheap?


 

 What do you mean, cheap? They were projected to cost around $150 - now they are slightly more expensive....? 
  
 Not cheap and the same price as AliExpress from HCK?
  
 Sounds ok to me....


----------



## TwinACStacks

He is probably looking at the LZ-Z03A which costs $30.

Don't let the price fool you. They are EXCELLENT.

 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

Noble 6, enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-6/reviews/15407


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> I swear this is one of the best combinations of earphone straight into DAP that my ears have ever heard. Wide soundstage, great bass and mids, and a refined detailed sound. It's a great neutral combination. Not the most expensive earphones I own, or the best technically performing, but the combination with the Cowon (my first by this manufacturer) is so satisfying. Happy listening!!


 
  
 And you get a battery life that last a week, probably   Which model of PSB is this?  Eric, do you find these even better than U12?  Btw, I posted my U12/A12 review here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1964-ears-adel-a12-custom-iem/reviews/15405


----------



## Koolpep

hisoundfi said:


> Noble 6, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-6/reviews/15407


 

 Great review thanks!
  
 Can't wait to try these out on the next meet.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> And you get a battery life that last a week, probably   Which model of PSB is this?  Eric, do you find these even better than U12?  Btw, I posted my U12/A12 review here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1964-ears-adel-a12-custom-iem/reviews/15405


 
  
  
 Hello twister6, it's the PSB M4U 4 (one BA and dynamic driver). Do I find the sound better than the U12? From a technical standpoint, not at all. The U12 are still the most spacious, deep, detailed and full headphone-like universals IEMs I own. There's nothing I think sound better (that I've heard) from a technical standpoint. But if you're asking me from a "listening enjoyment" standpoint, yes, the PSBs comes very close to the U12s for me. Sound signatures are very different in both, but the M4U 4 out performs anything I've heard in the universal range from $500 and below in price. 
  
 Now, I should say it outperforms anything I've heard if you like a flat neutral (yet full sounding) earphone. I think the M4U 4 sounds better than any of my other hybrid universal earphones (and all of those have two BAs and a dynamic driver compared to the PSB's 1 and 1). And right now I don't think any DAP I own sounds better than the Cowon (I still love the DX50 and original X3). And the battery life is outstanding!!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > And you get a battery life that last a week, probably   Which model of PSB is this?  Eric, do you find these even better than U12?  Btw, I posted my U12/A12 review here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1964-ears-adel-a12-custom-iem/reviews/15405
> ...




I assume that is the COWON Plenue P1 player, have read mixed things on the older Cowan, some loved them (particularly the eq possibilities, if I remember correctly), others, not so much. Sounds like the latest version is a hit. PSB has been getting good notices for a while now with the over ear cans, trying not to buy stuff but you have me curious (BAD ERIC!)


----------



## shotgunshane

ericp10 said:


> I swear this is one of the best combinations of earphone straight into DAP that my ears have ever heard. Wide soundstage, great bass and mids, and a refined detailed sound. It's a great neutral combination. Not the most expensive earphones I own, or the best technically performing, but the combination with the Cowon (my first by this manufacturer) is so satisfying. Happy listening!!




Hey Eric, is there any iem you can compare the psb to that has a similar type of signature? I've had my eye on these.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I assume that is the COWON Plenue P1 player, have read mixed things on the older Cowan, some loved them (particularly the eq possibilities, if I remember correctly), others, not so much. Sounds like the latest version is a hit. PSB has been getting good notices for a while now with the over ear cans, trying not to buy stuff but you have me curious (BAD ERIC!)


 
  
  
 Plenue D, doctorjazz.. You will love the sound of both. I know you will. I know I know...bad Eric indeed...lol. Happy listening!!


----------



## ericp10

shotgunshane said:


> Hey Eric, is there any iem you can compare the psb to that has a similar type of signature? I've had my eye on these.


 
  
  
 shotgunshane I actually can't think of any other earphone. Hmmm? Again, it's neutral and flat but very full sounding. bass doesn't stick out from mids or highs, but it's not bass-light. It's a full detailed bass. Usually when I hear people describe a neutral or flat sound earphone, they are usually describing one with little bass. Not so with one. Only one I can think of that reminds a little bit of the PSB; that would be the Cardas EarMirror. But PSB is quite a bit  more clearer and more detailed. The sound is more spacious than the Cardas too (and the highs aren't tuned in the back like EarMirror). 
  
 The PSB sounds like a great pair of high-end bookshelf speakers, and if you heard the HP50 headphone, well that may be closer to the earphone's sound signature in tuning (I think the earphone is flatter though). That RoomFeel technology is more than just a gimmick. I don't know how they do it, but it gives this earphone a larger-than-iem sound.


----------



## shotgunshane

ericp10 said:


> shotgunshane I actually can't think of any other earphone. Hmmm? Again, it's neutral and flat but very full sounding. bass doesn't stick out from mids or highs, but it's not bass-light. It's a full detailed bass. Usually when I hear people describe a neutral or flat sound earphone, they are usually describing one with little bass. Not so with one. Only one I can think of that reminds a little bit of the PSB; that would be the Cardas EarMirror. But PSB is quite a bit  more clearer and more detailed. The sound is more spacious than the Cardas too (and the highs aren't tuned in the back like EarMirror).
> 
> The PSB sounds like a great pair of high-end bookshelf speakers, and if you heard the HP50 headphone, well that may be closer to the earphone's sound signature in tuning (I think the earphone is flatter though). That RoomFeel technology is more than just a gimmick. I don't know how they do it, but it gives this earphone a larger-than-iem sound.




I used to own the HP50. If they are a little flatter than that, I should like them. I wanted a little less bass and a little more treble out of the HP50. Appreciate the info.


----------



## ericp10

shotgunshane said:


> I used to own the HP50. If they are a little flatter than that, I should like them. I wanted a little less bass and a little more treble out of the HP50. Appreciate the info.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I assume that is the COWON Plenue P1 player, have read mixed things on the older Cowan, some loved them (particularly the eq possibilities, if I remember correctly), others, not so much. Sounds like the latest version is a hit. PSB has been getting good notices for a while now with the over ear cans, trying not to buy stuff but you have me curious (BAD ERIC!)


 

 good luck with the COWON.  i had one of the earlier COWON high end players a while ago and had to send it back cause it froze up all the time
 and even froze up my mac.  hope they improved the OS considerably.  but i did like the tone and SQ of the Cowan...


----------



## 7S Cameron

koolpep said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Why are these so cheap?
> ...


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> He is probably looking at the LZ-Z03A which costs $30.
> 
> Don't let the price fool you. They are EXCELLENT.


 
 I was talking about the A3. I haven't really been paying attention to them, so I didn't know what they were projected to cost. I was just comparing it to the list price on Amazon.


----------



## TwinACStacks

As far as I know the LIST (MSRP) of the *LZ A3* is a paltry $599 USD. If You (ahem) PM  the _right_ person, they can be had for $150.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Koolpep

twinacstacks said:


> As far as I know the LIST (MSRP) of the *LZ A3* is a paltry $599 USD. If You (ahem) PM  the _right_ person, they can be had for $150.
> 
> 
> TWIN




It's what I did. Now the wait for it began......


----------



## peter123

More like the last chance than a discovery really but here's my take on the ASG-1PLUS:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/aurisonics-asg-1plus/reviews/15418


----------



## peter123

Here's indeed a discovery. My take on the soon ro be released Burson Audio Conductor V2+ for those who might find it interesting:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-v2/reviews/15450


----------



## Raketen

Anyone ever get to try out the Panasonic RP-HDE10? Or just waiting for the inevitable price crash


----------



## drbluenewmexico

+1 curious????


----------



## jant71

raketen said:


> Anyone ever get to try out the Panasonic RP-HDE10? Or just waiting for the inevitable price crash


 

 A bigger price crash here in the U.S. though I'm not sure they are sending the HDE10 over here. They did send the HJE900 and they became even as low as $79 there for a while. Hope they come to the states for that drop and local warranty.
  
 I do see the HD10 as a new model on the Panasonic US site as well as mic versions of the last round of earphones(HJX6 and HJX21) but the HDE10 wouldn't be over here for a while I would imagine


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> A bigger price crash here in the U.S. though I'm not sure they are sending the HDE10 over here. They did send the HJE900 and they became even as low as $79 there for a while. Hope they come to the states for that drop and local warranty.
> 
> I do see the HD10 as a new model on the Panasonic as well as mic versions of the last round of earphones(HJX6 and HJX21) but the HDE10 wouldn't be over here for a while I would imagine


 
 Yeah, Import on amazon is like $250, price on kakaku is only about $170 us... maybe can get through pricejapan or something but probably end up costing same.


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ-Z03A, Ejoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15465


----------



## Niyologist

hisoundfi said:


> LZ-Z03A, Ejoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-z03a/reviews/15465




Well done. I'm still burning in my Z03A. My NX2 makes the treble sound a bit too hot at times.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Easy now has the ORIGINAL Musicmaker TK12
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK12-Dynamically-And-2-BA-3-Unit-Headphone-HIFI-Fever-Music-Marker-In/519064_32625134903.html
  
  If you are interested PM me about how to get a better $$$$.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey. Check these out, Brand NEW:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Easy-UEs-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/519064_32625192258.html
  
 If Those specs are correct I'm gonna GET me a pair of these....
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

TWIN, not sure what those specs mean to make you excited. I would rather like higher sens. like the better A3, TK12 etc. and my Macaw RT-10 are 5-20,000 but that means they are rolled off a bit up top as they are Macaw's Romantic series. Not sure we know what Ownlux' F.R. means compared to brands we know. We also have quite a few dual drivers in customs shape shells with dual 7mm or 10mm and 6mm etc. etc. Not sure any of them have been really standout. Just the specs or have you heard something else??
  
 They look sweet but what if they are 10% better than the Z03A?? Someone will have to be a guinea pig. I've got an IEB6 to review and am a Dark Horse guinea this coming week and I'm saving my other $$ for the DQSM and/or LZ-A2II. So I'm out


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> TWIN, not sure what those specs mean to make you excited. I would rather like higher sens. like the better A3, TK12 etc. and my Macaw RT-10 are 5-20,000 but that means they are rolled off a bit up top as they are Macaw's Romantic series. Not sure we know what Ownlux' F.R. means compared to brands we know. We also have quite a few dual drivers in customs shape shells with dual 7mm or 10mm and 6mm etc. etc. Not sure any of them have been really standout. Just the specs or have you heard something else??
> 
> They look sweet but what if they are 10% better than the Z03A?? Someone will have to be a guinea pig. I've got an IEB6 to review and am a Dark Horse guinea this coming week and I'm saving my other $$ for the DQSM and/or LZ-A2II. So I'm out




I was looking at the Bass frequency. I doubt if its capable of 5 Hz. I had the macaw Rt 10 and they were nowhere near capable of 5 Hz bass extension. I'm quite treble sensitive so I'm not really interested in treble specs past full range which is 20kHz

I was just wondering if the specs are exaggerated. 

So far the only IEM that I am sure can go that low is the Shockwave. It actually growls like my B&W home theater Sub which can extend to 2 Hz.

 TWIN


----------



## leobigfield

2Hz? Don't your house fall apart??? Or do you live in the open air???


----------



## TwinACStacks

leobigfield said:


> 2Hz? Don't your house fall apart??? Or do you live in the open air???


 

 No but Funny, It rings, (the house),  like a bell @ 60 Hz. Weird. It goes down that Low but I can't hear past about 12Hz anyways. That's when you start to feel the sonic impact in your chest. I've got no way to tell if the specs are actual or not.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Anyways......  Easy got back to me and was quite enthusiastic about them.
  
 Yes, I caved in. They are on the way. IN RED.
  
 I swear, this IS my last purchase for a while. I don't care what kind of Refund I get back..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

BGVP YSP04, Enjoy!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/easy-bgvp-ysp04-metal-10-2mm-dynamic-unit-in-ear-earphone-hifi-headphone-with-mic-titanium-crystal-coating-composite-unit-headset-silver-with-mic/reviews/15480


----------



## Hisoundfi

Ausdom M08, Enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m08-bluetooth-4-0-stereo-headphones-wireless-wired-headsets-with-microphone-for-music-streaming-and-hands-free-calling-black-with-silver/reviews/15491


----------



## Tom22

hey guys so i have been away for a long time! 
  
 been busy with life and other commitments but i thought what better way to get back to the game, then with an unboxing of the Famous VSonic VSD3S btw i compared them in the video to the old versions (VSD3s), GR07BE, VSD5
  
  
 no.... its not what your thinking.... This is the 2016 or GEN 2 model of the VSD3s!
  
 with a different tuning and different cable! THANK GOD FOR THE L SHAPE JACK! 
  
 anywayss! enjoy!!!


----------



## RedJohn456

tom22 said:


> hey guys so i have been away for a long time!
> 
> been busy with life and other commitments but i thought what better way to get back to the game, then with an unboxing of the Famous VSonic VSD3S btw i compared them in the video to the old versions (VSD3s), GR07BE, VSD5
> 
> ...





 Tom, I saw the listing on Penon audio but I didn't realize that it was a retuning. Oh man I gots to get me a pair! Great video as always, good to see you back


----------



## lalala6

You guys should check out the ATH-E40. Most of the CKR9LTD sound in a $99 package. A screaming bargain!
  
 See my impressions here and here. (and a short comparo with CKR9LTD here)


----------



## Dsnuts

Hello fellas. Been so busy with life it has been slow here on the discovery thread. Happy to read everyones reviews on the newest and greatest.. Recently discovery for me is the new BA based NuForce line of earphones. HEM2, HEM4,HEM6 and their flagship HEM8.
  
 I got the HEM8 last night and I have to say I think NuForce has outdone themselves. I will write a full review on these earphones but these sound nicer than you would imagine.
I will be getting all 4 iems and will do a review or impressions on all 4 on the NuForce HEM thread. Will post some impressions on here as well.


----------



## mikaveli06

lalala6 said:


> You guys should check out the ATH-E40. Most of the CKR9LTD sound in a $99 package. A screaming bargain!
> 
> See my impressions here and here. (and a short comparo with CKR9LTD here)


i bit on e40, will be here thur


----------



## Tom22

redjohn456 said:


> Tom, I saw the listing on Penon audio but I didn't realize that it was a retuning. Oh man I gots to get me a pair! Great video as always, good to see you back


 
 thanks! i think their closer to the gr07 in temrs of tuning... while i liked the vsd3s (originals/ old ones) these ones are a bit clearer and a less congested in the bass.
  
 at least thats my impression of them so far but i think the cable was a more noteworthy improvement (not just for the fact that its an L shape jack), but its makes me less squeamish when the cable bends (that hard plastic bit thats acting as the strain relief on the old ones is atrocious, almost unforgivable).
  
 and they got rid of the detachable cable business (which i think is a smart move, considering vsonic didn't really follow through with providing detachable cables, i think they had silver detachable cables for them) but i don't think they really caught on (especially if the cost of the cable is almost as much as the earphones themselves....
  
  


dsnuts said:


> Hello fellas. Been so busy with life it has been slow here on the discovery thread. Happy to read everyones reviews on the newest and greatest.. Recently discovery for me is the new BA based NuForce line of earphones. HEM2, HEM4,HEM6 and their flagship HEM8.
> 
> I got the HEM8 last night and I have to say I think NuForce has outdone themselves. I will write a full review on these earphones but these sound nicer than you would imagine.
> I will be getting all 4 iems and will do a review or impressions on all 4 on the NuForce HEM thread. Will post some impressions on here as well.


 
 oooooooooh nooo the primo 8s getting an upgrade! or so it seems... my friend, you have peaked my interest! i wonder what other additions they are adding into the lineup! love to hear your thoughts


----------



## ExpiredLabel

First review!! Show love....or hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-m2-32bit-dsd-portable-music-player/reviews/15556


----------



## Hisoundfi

JDS Labs Element, Enjoy!
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/jds-labs-the-element/reviews/15557


----------



## drbluenewmexico

welcome back Donuts! we've missed you! its good to DISCOVER you again
 on the thread.  now lets hear about your new discoveries!!!


----------



## CoiL

expiredlabel said:


> First review!! Show love....or hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh man... You got my juices going with this DAP! Its design(also electronically speaking)/functionality/looks and specs seem amazing!
 Totally getting into it when my modified DX50 should die (unlikely).


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> Hello fellas. Been so busy with life it has been slow here on the discovery thread. Happy to read everyones reviews on the newest and greatest.. Recently discovery for me is the new BA based NuForce line of earphones. HEM2, HEM4,HEM6 and their flagship HEM8.
> 
> I got the HEM8 last night and I have to say I think NuForce has outdone themselves. I will write a full review on these earphones but these sound nicer than you would imagine.
> 
> I will be getting all 4 iems and will do a review or impressions on all 4 on the NuForce HEM thread. Will post some impressions on here as well.



I can't wait for the review!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

coil said:


> Oh man... You got my juices going with this DAP! Its design(also electronically speaking)/functionality/looks and specs seem amazing!
> Totally getting into it when my modified DX50 should die (unlikely).


 
 Glad you liked it. I know I shouldn't have posted here, but really I just wanted to give back to the community that has given me quite a bit. Take it for what it is.


----------



## thepooh

After reading the impressions and comments, I feel like an idiot with my $179 combo (IM70 + silver plated cable+ shipping) on a slow boat (10-15 days of standard shipping) 

I always wanted to try the house sound signature of the ATH iems, but actually reading information about deals on Penonaudio (my favorite and most professional online shop), I saw the Macaw for something like $50 and now I really want to order it.

Questions to twister6 : Does it sounds so bad on the lower mids? Does it sounds too bright/analytic at the point of getting bored after 30mins? I don't have the Titan 1 but the EX1 which is actually the same according to reviews, does the Macaw sounds way better and more enjoyable for hours?

I didn't see any comparison with the black filter on. Does it sounds a little less analytical and more fun with slightly rounded high frequencies to make it more "rock/psychedelic/electronic" friendly?


----------



## Gee Simpson

thepooh said:


> After reading the impressions and comments, *I feel like an idiot with my $179 IM70* + silver plated cable on a slow boat (10-15 days of standard shipping)
> 
> I always wanted to try the house sound signature of the ATH iems, but actually reading information about deals on Penonaudio (my favorite and most professional online shop), I saw the Macaw for something like $50 and now I really want to order it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 How did it cost you that much?


----------



## thepooh

gee simpson said:


> How did it cost you that much?




There's a $69 silver plated cable plus shipping ~$12 included


----------



## Gee Simpson

thepooh said:


> There's a $69 silver plated cable plus shipping ~$12 included


 

 Ah, that's ok then. You won't be disappointed with the IM70's if you like a warm mid centric sound.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Brainwavz BLU-200:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-blu-200/reviews/15586


----------



## thepooh

gee simpson said:


> Ah, that's ok then. You won't be disappointed with the IM70's if you like a warm mid centric sound.




Yes, I like everything to be slightly on the warm mid centric side, as I usually listens to an average of 5 to 7 hours on very long flights, anything too bright will start to hurt my ears after 30-45min and I wouldn't be able to enjoy my favorite concept albums. A friend recommended the IM04 but I'm not going to invest that much for the time being.

Knowing that the ATH E70 will be out soon, I'm watching the threads for impressions


----------



## Gee Simpson

thepooh said:


> Yes, I like everything to be slightly on the warm mid centric side, as I usually listens to an average of 5 to 7 hours on very long flights, anything too bright will start to hurt my ears after 30-45min and I wouldn't be able to enjoy my favorite concept albums. A friend recommended the IM04 but I'm not going to invest that much for the time being.
> 
> Knowing that the ATH E70 will be out soon, I'm watching the threads for impressions


 

 I'll be getting the E40 myself, which is supposedly a direct upgrade on the IM70.


----------



## Dsnuts

So the HEM8 has been a fantastic experience for me..One of the most engaging musical BA based earphones I have ever heard.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-hem8-reference-class-hi-res-in-ear-headphones-with-quad-balanced-armature-drivers/reviews/15596


----------



## Raketen

.


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> So the HEM8 has been a fantastic experience for me..One of the most engaging musical BA based earphones I have ever heard.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/nuforce-hem8-reference-class-hi-res-in-ear-headphones-with-quad-balanced-armature-drivers/reviews/15596




Great review, DS...makes me want to rethink my "no new gear" policy...darn...


----------



## Dsnuts

The shells are some of the smallest I have seen for a universal 4 BA earphone. Smaller than even the Primo 8 which was already small so they should be relatively comfortable for most ear shapes.
  
  
 So a small comparison sample against the HEM8. I updated my review with this.
  
*Comparos:*
  
 A​gainst the Primo 8: first off the HEM8 is much more efficient than the Primo8. Higher volumes from the same level of power on all sources tested. Which means the HEM8 is much easier to drive. AB testing has the HEM8 being more fuller and more engaging in the mid ranges. Mids have more reach it seems and imagery of the HEM8 is better than the Primo 8. Primo 8 seems more flatter sounding and not as dimensional. Treble also has better definition on the HEM8. Bass is about equal on both. Physically the HEM8 is smaller than the Primo8 which is not that large to begin with. The HEM8 is more tear dropped shape vs the slightly larger oval football like shape of the Primo 8 making the HEM8 much more comfortable and will fit more peoples ears much better. Winner here is the HEM 8.
  
 Against the DN2000J: The mids of the DN2000J is much more leaner here vs the HEM8 and even the Primo8 and also has some brighter and a bit more treble emphasis over the HEM8. Efficiency is similar to the HEM8. I love the sound of my DN2000J but after getting used to how full and engaging the mids of the HEM8s are the mids of the DN2000J just takes a step back for me. Bass is awesome on the DN2000J and here is where the Dunu earphones win. The titanium coated dynamic bass driver of the DN2000J absolutely shines on the earphones. Otherwise the HEM8 not only has just a good of resolution as the DN2000J but has a much fuller more richer sound over the DN2000J. Winner again HEM8
  
 Against the ATH- IM03 w/ upgraded cable. These are one of ATs finest BA earphones on the market. The IM03s are the closest to the sonics of the HEM8 but once again, imagery and fullness is not quite HEM8 level. Sound tuning is the closest out of the 3 I compared to here. Maybe on stock form the sound signature might be even closer to each other. Treble is not as emphasized on the IM03 as the HEM8 so the overall tone is a bit warmer on the IM03. Bass wise these are very close to emphasis, punch and extension with the IM03 having just a touch more sub bass but very similar in bass emphasis. To my surprise the HEM8 is also more efficient over the IM03. Imagery wins on the HEM8. Comfort wise there is no comparison. The IM03 has a much larger squarish housing shape that will not be comfortable for smaller ears. Winner again HEM8.


----------



## DannyBai

That's some nice competition. The Hem's sound like it deserves the golden dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

It was fairly easy to do the comparo as I can clearly tell there is a drop off in sonics compared to the HEM8.  I will get the other 3 earphones soon. It will be interesting to hear those as well. I have a good idea what they will be like however.
  
 Word has it that the base HEM2 is a good one. Will see very soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-blue-box-nuforce-hem-iems  with  a chance to win a higher end HEM. Good deal.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-blue-box-nuforce-hem-iems  with  a chance to win a higher end HEM. Good deal.




Cool! Too bad it's for US residents only  Lucky buggers....


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Thanks for the heads up Dsnuts. Jumped on it, without second considerations


----------



## Raketen

Nice promotion. Wish I could pay a little extra to guarantee the dual driver model at least- I have terrible luck and ever since IM02 have a weird infatuation with dual BA sets.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I should mention, I am excited to see how any one of the possible IEMs I could receive from this drop will fair against the MEE P1.This works out as well since my Kef m200s recently bit the dust and I was planning on doing a comparison between those two considering the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be interesting to see what people will get. The standard MSRP for the HEM2s are $200. So even if you get a HEM2 that is a good deal. I will be getting the HEM2 soon and will do a comparison and analysis of all of them for NuForce.
  
 I have heard that the HEM2s are very good for being the entry level HEM phone.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, I have been approached by the moderators of the Forum to dis-continue posting links and updates to Seller’s stores, specifically Easy Earphones. It’s a fine line breach of rules concerning advertisement. It seems that my personal friendship with this seller actually puts me in a gray area of rule violation. I will respect their wishes as they all do a superb job of moderating this forum.
  
 In actuality now that we have both HCK and Easy as members, my role as an intermediary is a moot point anyways. As Vendors they are fully aware of Head-Fi’s position in the Audiophile Community at large, the ramifications of being in good standing with this Huge Forum, and it’s integrity within the Hi Fi community. I’m sure they will cooperate with our members in the fullest, with or without my help.
  
 My personal suggestion is:  If you have any questions concerning ANY Item, (either now or in the future), either Contact them Directly Through their respective stores or even PM them through the forum through their username. Compare the prices and Do Not hesitate to let them Know what the competition is offering, as the more they sell, the more they make. It’s a Win-Win for Our members as consumers and them as sellers. I will be available for questions as always, with what limited knowledge I actually possess, and should be able to steer you in the right direction without violating any forum rules from here on out.
  
 I have tried my best and most earnestly to get my friends here at the Forum the best prices from Asia that I could manage, and there are others here at the forum with connections as well. I knew it was destined to be short lived from various inuendos and sarcastic remarks from several members.
  
 In this age of political correctness and outrage  SOMEONE, SOMEWHERE is going to take offense at the best intentions and rain on someone else’s Parade, even if it means cutting off their own noses, to spite their own faces.
  
 It’s Okay.  I think you guys can handle it yourselves by now. I have to let you little Birds fly…..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

Is there a rule about posting the same thing in multiple threads? (sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Is there a rule about posting the same thing in multiple threads? (sorry, couldn't resist )




Yes there is its called cross posting but in this case I wanted to cover my butt in alll the threads I may have posted links in recently.

I'm sure the mods will understand.

 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Yes there is its called cross posting but in this case I wanted to cover my butt in alll the threads I may have posted links in recently.
> 
> I'm sure the mods will understand.
> 
> TWIN




No problem. I was just giving you a hard time.  Got in the TK12s yesterday BTW. Haven't had much time with them, but I think they are going to be a favorite.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> No problem. I was just giving you a hard time.  Got in the TK12s yesterday BTW. Haven't had much time with them, but I think they are going to be a favorite.




I'd be willing to bet on it. BTW I bought those from HCK . 

 TWIN


----------



## dnullify

dsnuts said:


> Will be interesting to see what people will get. The standard MSRP for the HEM2s are $200. So even if you get a HEM2 that is a good deal. I will be getting the HEM2 soon and will do a comparison and analysis of all of them for NuForce.
> 
> I have heard that the HEM2s are very good for being the entry level HEM phone.


 
 I'll be waiting on your opinion then. The real question being, are the HEM2 a good deal at $170? I'm hesitant to spend that much on a single driver IEM, although i know nothing about these new knowles drivers.
  
  
 On another note, achk i'm back on head-fi and back in the discovery thread... my poor wallet, damnit massdrop why'd you do it?
  
 Ugh, i've got 650+ pages of discoveries to catch up on... anyone got a quick synopsis of the recent discoveries/IEMs to read up on?


----------



## jant71

Okay, somehow another AT Dual Push-Pull based earphone has found it's way into the premises here...









Wonder if this sucker is gonna be a decent over ear version of the CKR's with monitor tuning and for a fair price?
(I paid $89 shipped which is budget these days)

Hoping they can be the beater for trail walks in the park, some ball playing, etc. but not my flagship yet good enough to not step down too far from that(flagship tbd)


----------



## DannyBai

Curious how they sound jant.


----------



## jant71

Long time no speak sir. Though I assume you got those FA I sent your way!

Sounds like they need some burn-in, lol. They are a decent monitor tuning though. A blend of the 9 and the LTD. More treble than the LTD but less than 9 perhaps. Soooo early. Bass needs to tighten but seems a smidge more than the LTD.

Like I said, the monitor tuning is good so far as they seem to be pretty true to source and balance is quite good except for some extra bass but that bass doesn't sound developed yet. A bit of thickness and more one note as if it hasn't layered out yet.

These...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-BGVP-ABC-Earphone-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-ABC-Detach-Cable/32558609801.html...work quite accurately to their descriptions with the E40.

Connector is better for fit than the IM since it can spin the earpieces but doesn't spin too easily. Bring on the aftermarket cables 

Case is great. Just a bigger IM case. Big enough for a small player plus the earphones. Needed that.

I already flip modded them and put some better tips on them...


^Not your father's CKR"s^ Over the ear and two ways to fit and no microphonics. And a cable slider after the Y. Not bad!


----------



## DannyBai

I did get the FA's and waiting for Zelda to give me the go ahead to send it back. 

I almost bit on those AT's but having owned the CKR's prevented me from doing so. I am hoping those turn out to be good. Sure do like the design and being able to try other cables is a plus. If you give it a glowing review after some burn in then I might not be able to resist.


----------



## jant71

I had Vlenbo's CKR9 for a week and the LTD. They are just hard to live with whether it was the odd CKR9 nozzle angle or the not agreeable over ear wearing or the no slider or the venting with wind noise. Of course today we have 70 degrees going down to 45 over the weekend here in the NE US. So huge winds blowing in towards the end of the day and the E40 did what the CKR can't do with wind that bad; have it be no real issue at all even w/o audio playing no whine or whistle. A muted rumble is all. of course the E40 are sealed so wind is kept at bay better and the isolation is better. Using UE SF/TF gray tips today which are the best for iso but sound nice and have a wide bore.

Downsides are the sealed up nature takes some off the soundstage size. Not the same as going from the Titan 1 to the 3 and 5. Still a bit bigger than the two newer DUNU but not as big as their older CKR brothers. Even though like a monitor as far as depth, width, and height being similar in amounts. The other downside is if you try to get great isolation. They are above average and better than the CKR but going higher may give driver flex with tips that seal that well.

Still burning them in but still sound like a CKR with the monitor influence in the signature. So far, they seem fairly true to source and take EQ quite well. They work well with the BGVP tuning cables and tip rolling has gone as it should as opposed to any non-expected outcomes or finicky nature like some earphones do with tips.

Sounds good with my Cowon with no sound adjustments which is tough to do. most will tell you that most Cowon's are kinda tame/cool on flat and need a bit of flavor the EQ brings. Very satisfying sans any EQ. Due in part to the warm nature countering the cool nature of the Cowon. Typical monitor warm which is good with neutral portable sources unamped but tends to go away with the sort of components one actually mixes and monitors with. I don't have my amp yet as it doesn't ship till next month  They should respond well to good clean power if they are a well done monitor earphone and shed any excess warmth low end slant.

Burn-in will show how much if any of the bass and warm will be taken off. What I would like to hear is just the bass develop a bit more and layer out and the treble has a tiny bit of sizzle with cymbals. Though if using the BGVP A cable any issue goes away and they sound very balanced and pristine. The cables are good to have in your kit anyway but they could be a must buy to go along with the E40. Then you can tune to whatever sources you have quite well in the case of the E40.

Of course, no Cowon, no BGVP cables, no Tingo flocked tips or Whirlwinds the last time I had one of the CKR's on hand so pretty much a whole new ballgame to me to try again with the CKR. Not sure I would have gone for essentially another CKR if not for my changes though I am very happy with how nice an improvement they are to live with everyday. I am really thinking they are gonna be keepers.


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the write up jant. Seems like a worthy AT for under $100.


----------



## ZOMBIEWINEGUM

Just got the vjjb V1. Pretty good for £17. Surprisingly spacious sound although pretty v shaped. Soundstage makes them good for gaming. Came with a carry bag, case 3 sizes of rubber tips and a pair of foams. Not as good sound as the Ttpod T1-E but still good.


----------



## jant71

You had the CKR10 Danny?? That would be the one it is most like. More bass than the LTD and more forward mids and less treble than the CKR.
  
 Still $89(@soundprofessionals) plus $11.00 for the BGVP is a nice deal for $100 and give tuning options like some other earphones  have. What I get total with the right Cowon preset and the "A" cable is a sweet deal for $100. Better than the last five I have had on hand. Titan 1 and IM-02 < FXT200 modded < Titan 3/5 < E40A. Sharp and quick as an armature with the best of the CKR bass plus great balance and tremendous front to back layering in the depth it has(above average but not the best).
  
 They would make a great buy for newbies that haven't had any CKR experience before.
  
 Sound professionals is also giving a discount on the E70. Instant $50 off of those.


----------



## DannyBai

I had the CKR7,9 and 10. 7 was nice but sibilant and not worth it imo. I think this new E40 is a direct upgrade from that one. 9 might have been the sweet spot of the CKR's. 10 was my favorite though. Thickness of note sounds nice. I suppose the LTD was probably the best buy but never heard it. E40 sounds like a good one though. I'm really interested in the E70 since I thought the IM03 sounded excellent. I have my sights on the Nuforce HEM8 though. Digging the PSB M4U 4 for the past month though.


----------



## thepooh

b9scrambler said:


> Cool! Too bad it's for US residents only  Lucky buggers....




95% of lucky draws always applies to US residents only, I think I gonna buy a house there as it will solve my issues with customs charges as well lol

This is the real American dream


----------



## dweaver

Look what arrived today 
I contacted Focal on Friday and they called me back yesterday and today these beauties arrived. Fantastic service on their part considering these are just loaned to me for review.

For those interested these are the Focal Sphear. Focal's first attempt at an IEM and so far it's one heck of a first attempt!

These look large and if you have a small concha they might be to big. But they fit me perfectly and my wife who has smaller ears also had no issues with fit.

I started with the stock medium silicone tips and struggled then went large and struggled. So decided to look at the foam tips and DAMN they are the nicest foam tips I have EVER tried! Think foam as soft as comply but covered in a thin coat of super soft grippy rubber. I rolled the medium tips and stuck them in my ears and they immediately sealed and DISAPPEARED! Zero itchiness and damned near zero pressure. The only tip that fits as comfortable for me is the Sony hybrid and in my opinion no foam tips comes close to these. I am also hopeful the rubber coat may mean these don't have to be replaced like foam tips normally do.

So how do they sound so far?

In one word AWESOME! I know it's early on but damn I like what I am hearing! I am going to wait a few days to finalize my opinion on the signature since the bass may change with use and burn in. But as they stand now they are a bit bass heavy with a clear midrange, and sparkly detailed treble, and their housing affords a very nice large sound stage and imaging. The upper midrange is peaked just enough to allow singers like Patricia Barber who articulate their S's strongly to have some edge without coming across as sibilant. Cymbals sound lively and clear with wonderful detail and yet never cross the line into harshness.

Today's market is full of hybrid IEM's. I myself own the PSB P4U4 and Sony XBA-Z5 and have had several other hybrids over the past couple of years and this IEM just reminded me that a good dynamic driver can be all that and a bag of chips! 

The single button and seperate Mic design are interesting and the cable is light enough that when worn straight down the IEM does not pull on the ears much. There is also enough length that you can loop the cable over your ears and wear them over ear which eliminates the small amount of microphonics that exist when worn straight down. On my walk they also exhibited almost no wind noise.


----------



## Synapse77

Thanks dweaver for your input on the Sphear IEM.  I have been having fun with these also since purchase about 3 weeks ago.  I'm no true audiophile but I sure like the energy of their sound.  Wish I could comment more precisely but I'm kind of new to this.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks for the feedback, it appreciated .

Further testing shows the Sphear to be an exciting vibrant IEM that still manages to be avoid sibilance and fatigue issues. Its dynamics are off the charts and it's sound stage and imaging is also excellent. I recently got the KEF M100 which is about the same price and the Sphear is much more energetic, detailed, and airy sounding IEM. The M100 is nice too but in a thicker darker fashion. As someone who struggles with fatigue the Sphear offers the most balanced sound I have heard without that issue while also not sounding boring.

But I will warn people, my initial thoughts about wind were off. This IEM has a clever grill design behind the logo on the shells that lets in wind noise are reduces isolation on the IEM to less than average. I find it fine on lite rail transit with busy songs but quieter music gets drowned out by ambient noise and these are not well suited for low volume sessions unless your in a quiet environment.

I also have switched to Sony hybrid tips as they are just that smidge more comfortable compared to the foam tips supplied.

One final comment, these are a SHALLOW fit IEM! Great for comfort but anyone who looked em deep will need to dig out their dual and triple flange tips or get creative if they want a deeper insertion.


----------



## ericp10

So a question for the members of my "favorite thread" in Head-Fi: Do any of you have the Cayin N5 DAP? If so, what do you think about the sound quality as compared to the Fiio or iBasso DAPs (or even the Cowon Daps)? Which headphones/earphones work best with it? Thanks in advance. Happy listening!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> So a question for the members of my "favorite thread" in Head-Fi: Do any of you have the Cayin N5 DAP? If so, what do you think about the sound quality as compared to the Fiio or iBasso DAPs (or even the Cowon Daps)? Which headphones/earphones work best with it? Thanks in advance. Happy listening!


 

 SEE PM i just sent you Eric. thanks, drblue


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> SEE PM i just sent you Eric. thanks, drblue


 

 Thank you drblue


----------



## dweaver

Here is an up close picture of the Focal Sphear shell to show the grill underneath the logo. Its a cool way to disguise the port.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> So a question for the members of my "favorite thread" in Head-Fi: Do any of you have the Cayin N5 DAP? If so, what do you think about the sound quality as compared to the Fiio or iBasso DAPs (or even the Cowon Daps)? Which headphones/earphones work best with it? Thanks in advance. Happy listening!


 
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> SEE PM i just sent you Eric. thanks, drblue


 
  
 Hey, no secrets kids!
  
 Just kidding... but I'd be interested in N5 DAP impressions as well if anyone has them.
  
 Btw, this is my latest "stack" that I'm digging:
  

  
 That's my galaxy S5 phone (in it's belt clip holster case), running Usb Audio Player Pro (UAPP) app, through OTG cable to the ZuperDAC (the blue rubber band will of course be replaced with a fashionable black band soon lol).
  
 I'm_ really _liking the S5/UAPP/ZuperDAC combo for the following reasons:
  
 - the ZuperDAC ROCKS. Only $75, has the sabre ES9018K2M dac chip and ES9601 amp, and sounds incredible to my ears.
 - the UAPP app plays bit perfect to the ZuperDAC and sounds phenomenal for hi res files (other android apps downsample to 16/44).
 - synergizes incredibly well with most of my gear, and has breathed new life into my gear
 - additional amps such as C5 or BH sound great, but are not required. I thought for sure I'd need/want to be using the amps as well, but that's not the case - everything sounds great straight out of the zuper.
 - I can live with the above "stack" - it's not a brick. I can still have my phone clipped to my belt which is awesome. I have portable hi res playback, awsome portable SQ and portable streaming when I want it.
 - the ZuperDAC sounds awesome off of my laptop as well.
  
 One downside with using the zuperdac off of my phone is that it drains the battery quicker. It's not too bad and it hasn't been a factor for me, but it is something to be aware of. So if this is a concern, then something like the Mojo with it's own battery would be a benefit (but you're paying for it, and getting into "bricks" again).
  
 Hat's off to nick n for putting the ZuperDAC on my radar. It has quenched my lust for the X7 DAP or Mojo dac/amp for now, which is saying something


----------



## DannyBai

Nice Wayne.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Hey, no secrets kids!
> 
> Just kidding... but I'd be interested in N5 DAP impressions as well if anyone has them.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You always find the best value in gear my friend!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi @Eric10 (reunion time again  )
My take on the N5, as one who hasn't heard it, but had read a review and had the C5. The reviewer felt pairing the N5 and C5 improved the sounds dramatically, which means to me the amp of the N5 is not as good sounding as the C5. My own experience with the C5 is that I don't love it...think it has a grain and flatness to it (like the ALO National, which I also have, better). So, depending how much the SQ to cost matters, the N5 wouldn't be very high on my list (me, I like my Pono).
My $0.02


----------



## DcPlusOne

waynes world said:


> Hey, no secrets kids!
> 
> Just kidding... but I'd be interested in N5 DAP impressions as well if anyone has them.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi, may I know if this DAC is better than the Fiio E10K? The E10K happens to be at the same price point.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you doctorjazz.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

@doctorjazz...do you use an amp with your pono player?
 i don't have nor have heard an N5, but a lot of peeps seem
 to like them a lot......


----------



## ericp10

I do have the N5. So far I'm liking it with the right phones. But I love my Cowon Plenue D too.


----------



## doctorjazz

I haven't heard the N5, certainly the synergy of the dac and amp parts can add to a fine sounding whole. I didn't love the C5, which is just an amp (to be more precise, I thought it was good for its price, I liked the ALO National more, at twice the price). 
I've used the Pono alone (currently finding it to have nice synergy with my Audeo PFE-232). It has a bit more trouble driving my acs Encores, so when I want to use those, I use the line out into the Cavalli Liquid Carbon...nice combo. And, I've taken the Pono to meets, used the line out to drive the MicroZOTL 2/HE-1000, and gotten many surprised, positive responses from folks who tried it. Pono can drive the HEK if you use it balanced (I have the cable for this), but at home, I use the ZOTL mostly for the HEK, and I don't go out with the HEK (too geeky), so don't use it that way often. One of these days would like to get more balanced cables to use for the Pono, as that gets the most out of it, but, for now most of the headphones I use with it are single ended. 



drbluenewmexico said:


> @doctorjazz...do you use an amp with your pono player?
> i don't have nor have heard an N5, but a lot of peeps seem
> to like them a lot......


----------



## drbluenewmexico

the art of Ponography continues to advance!!! what other headphones could @doctorjazz or others get balanced
 cables for that are prewired balanced internally and adapted to the PONO player?? is there a list on head-fi.org
 of such headphones? that would be a useful reference!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

I believe the Hifiman headphones are all internally balanced, just add cable, the Senn 650 as well, but, no, don't know of a reference list (it may exist, though).


----------



## thepooh

doctorjazz said:


> I believe the Hifiman headphones are all internally balanced, just add cable, the Senn 650 as well, but, no, don't know of a reference list (it may exist, though).




I clearly have doubts regarding this, I was going to order a balanced cable on moon audio to pair my SE846 with my previously owned HM802, I didn't because the "balanced" technology wasn't clear to me, it works just by swapping the cable or an additional modding is required?


----------



## doctorjazz

I should have been more specific, I was referring to the Hifiman planar models. I do believe the Senn 650 also does not need mods. I did not mean to imply, though, that you could just do this with any headphone. They do need to be wired for it, and if not, it would require mods to the headphones. (I could also be completely wrong).
Again, I'm not expert in the technical aspects here, but it seems iems with removable cables can be balanced just by changing cables.


----------



## waynes world

dcplusone said:


> Hi, may I know if this DAC is better than the Fiio E10K? The E10K happens to be at the same price point.


 
  
 Sorry, I am not familiar with the E10K. All I know is, the ZuperDAC is really great.


----------



## DcPlusOne

waynes world said:


> Sorry, I am not familiar with the E10K. All I know is, the ZuperDAC is really great.




Alright, thanks man!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I love these things.
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/mee-audio-pinnacle-p1-high-fidelity-audiophile-in-ear-headphones-with-detachable-cables/reviews/15741
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## dweaver

I just posted some more impressions of the Sphear in their thread, for those interested. I have to say these deserve a chance by some more head-fi members they are very impressive to my ears. I have gone down a darker path sonically over the past year. THESE DO NOT FOLLOW THAT PATH! They are probably one of the more balanced IEM's I have heard in a while and do it with aplomb no boring neutral here, they actually have a wonderful dynamic quality to them that is quite addictive.
  
 But as you will see in my post there are a couple of gotcha's to be aware of...


----------



## lalala6

Hey peeps,

Haven't been using my CKR9LTDs much lately so I'll be letting them go for someone who would put it to better use. (I do still think they sound amazing though)

If anyone is interested to get their hands on a genuine CKR9LTD, check out the link in my sig or PM me!

P.S. Just for discovery members, I'll throw in some extra pairs of stock AT silicon tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

R.I.P. Prince. One of the most magical live performances.


----------



## ericp10

I'm just brokenhearted as if another one of my family members passed. He was my favorite (non-jazz) artist of my generation... 
  
 He wrote this song for Stevie Nicks


----------



## waynes world

He was a crazy talented guy. Quite the humanitarian and caring person apparently as well. Very sad.
  
 I didn't realize he wrote this song as well:


----------



## doctorjazz

They're dropping this year, very sad


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> They're dropping this year, very sad


 

 AS Dennis Hopper said to Nicholas Cage in the GREAT west Texas blues movie REDROCK WEST,
 "Choose Life Son".   We will miss Prince, his music and uniqueness!!!
 Meanwhile, keep listening to plenty of music and keeping your vibe energized kids.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ A3, enjoy!

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3-lz-a3/reviews/15829


----------



## peter123

My review of the PMV A-01 is up:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
  
 Triple hybrid well below $100


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> My review of the PMV A-01 is up:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-hybird-iem/reviews/15876
> 
> Triple hybrid well below $100


 
 Nice review as usual! Also kudos for shedding light on the recent and disturbing trend of no chin sliders


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow  a 3 driver hybrid that cost $70? Geeze. More hybrids like these have to be made so other earphone prices can start to drop. Thanks for the reviews guys. Keep them discoveries rolling.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Nice review as usual! Also kudos for shedding light on the recent and disturbing trend of no chin sliders


 
 Thanks! Yeah, gotta fight for those chin sliders, LOL
  


dsnuts said:


> Wow  a 3 driver hybrid that cost $70? Geeze. More hybrids like these have to be made so other earphone prices can start to drop. Thanks for the reviews guys. Keep them discoveries rolling.


 
 Yeah, I just can't believe the standard of the best sub $100 offerings today. Things are getting better and cheaper so fast now that it's hard to keep up.


----------



## jant71

Where you been D's?? The hybrids are getting quite cheap now. Trinity has the Master 4 which is a four driver hybrid with AT style dual phase push-pull drivers(titanium coated IIRC) plus 2 armatures in each side for a sweet price coming. 1more's Triple driver is about $100 as well and sound quite good according to the reviews.


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed a whole lot of new earphones I have never seen before on Amazon. Just browsing around that have dual drivers in them for $10-$20. The market seems to be changing for more and more multi driver configurations on the cheap.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Where you been D's?? The hybrids are getting quite cheap now. Trinity has the Master 4 which is a four driver hybrid with AT style dual phase push-pull drivers(titanium coated IIRC) plus 2 armatures in each side for a sweet price coming. 1more's Triple driver is about $100 as well and sound quite good according to the reviews. ​


 
  
  
 I have been busy with life, but in a recent discovery for me at least. I purchased a used Sony Z5, speaking of hybrids, that pretty much floored me. Never heard such an exquisite sound from a Sony earphone. It basically takes the H3 and refines every part of the sound and then has one of the largest sound stages I have ever heard in an earphone.
  
 Sad story but the purchase was not a good one due to the fact that the right housing was cutting in and out, out of the box. I heard it long enough for me to want a pair. 
  
 So I have a new one on order as well as a new Pono from frys to use in balanced mode. By the way if any of you guys are looking to get a new dap anytime soon. Frys has the Pono for $250 with a promo code. You have to call them for the code but not a big deal considering your getting a $150 discount. This ends this weekend.
  
 Never tried balanced before so this will be interesting.


----------



## doctorjazz

Balanced is good, except that it adds more expense and "stuff". Use the Pono balanced with my HE-1000, not quite as good as a dedicated amp, but quite nice sounding. Still mostly use it single ended, and it sounds fine indeed.


----------



## peter123

For anyone looking for a great budget (less than $10) offering the MEE Audio RX18 really took me by surprise:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/mee-audio-rx18-comfort-fit-in-ear-headphones-with-enhanced-bass-black/reviews/15880


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here is my review of the QKZ W1 Pro! Quite relevant to this thread. Enjoy.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qkz-w1-pro-in-ear-sport-headphone/reviews/15903


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> I have been busy with life, but in a recent discovery for me at least. I purchased a used Sony Z5, speaking of hybrids, that pretty much floored me. Never heard such an exquisite sound from a Sony earphone. It basically takes the H3 and refines every part of the sound and then has one of the largest sound stages I have ever heard in an earphone.
> 
> Sad story but the purchase was not a good one due to the fact that the right housing was cutting in and out, out of the box. I heard it long enough for me to want a pair.
> 
> ...


I still like playing with new gear and reviewing stuff but the Z5/Pono combo is as close to end game i own. Glad you like them as much as you do, I wondered what someone like yourself and some of the other regulars here would think of the Z5. Its so darned expensive though, I understand why so many have avoided it.

I have been playing with the AKG N20 and Focal Sphear lately and both are kick butt single dynamic IEMs that reinforce the fact that a well implemented single dynamic driver is still a force to reckoned with. Both are bass lite compared to the Z5 though. The N20 is like a Q701/K7's in an IEM. With the typical boosted upper mids of most AKG headphones. The Sphear has a warmer midrange and slightly more mid bass with similar treble and a bigger sound stage.

BTW I refuse to take my Z5 balanced cables off. I use them exclusively with my Pono along with the Z7. I have had enough MMCX connectors fail on almost every manufacturer who uses them to not want to tempt fate... (that includes my initial Z5 which Sony reached under warranty. My Z5 is now over a year old with ZERO issues...


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmmm.....I liked the Sony XBA H3 a lot, from what DS was saying, the Z5 is a newer, improved version, very tempting, especially if it comes with a balanced cable that works for the Pono. I've got a birthday coming up...(of course, I've already overspent my birthday if you figure the whole year's purchases in...).


----------



## dweaver

The Z5 kicks @$$ and chews bubble gum and it's allll out of bubble gum!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

dweaver said:


> The Z5 kicks @$$ and chews bubble gum and it's allll out of bubble gum!


 

  
 It does. Mine is out of bubblegum too


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> I still like playing with new gear and reviewing stuff but the Z5/Pono combo is as close to end game i own. Glad you like them as much as you do, I wondered what someone like yourself and some of the other regulars here would think of the Z5. Its so darned expensive though, I understand why so many have avoided it.
> 
> I have been playing with the AKG N20 and Focal Sphear lately and both are kick butt single dynamic IEMs that reinforce the fact that a well implemented single dynamic driver is still a force to reckoned with. Both are bass lite compared to the Z5 though. The N20 is like a Q701/K7's in an IEM. With the typical boosted upper mids of most AKG headphones. The Sphear has a warmer midrange and slightly more mid bass with similar treble and a bigger sound stage.
> 
> BTW I refuse to take my Z5 balanced cables off. I use them exclusively with my Pono along with the Z7. I have had enough MMCX connectors fail on almost every manufacturer who uses them to not want to tempt fate... (that includes my initial Z5 which Sony reached under warranty. My Z5 is now over a year old with ZERO issues...


 
  
 I have read this from more than a few people about how good this combo is.
  
 I can say in single mode the Z5 I got through my ICAN sounds about as engaging as anything I have ever heard. Especially in 3D mode. The earphones naturally has a wide stage but in 3D mode it sounds like I am standing in the center of a great theatre surrounded by music.
  
 I am also cautious about switching cables on the Z5. Will limit the times I throw on a different cable on the Z5. Though I can say I tried my silver cable on the Z5 and it sounded even better than the stock cable. I am happy with the stock everything on the Z5 so I don't feel the necessity to change up cables much.
  
 It was kinda unexpected just how much I fell for these. I knew it was going to be an upgrade to the old H3 but by this much I had no idea.


----------



## dweaver

I bought the H3 on sale and returned them a week later. I got a small discount on the MSRP of the Z5 and own them still a year plus later (a first for me for me for both Z5 and Z7).

I actually started with the Z7 and was impressed enough to buy the Z5. Today I have to admit I think the Z5 is the better of the two due to its amazing sound stage, bass and detail. Both are severely under rated in my opinion. Probably due to their price being in an area that only the most dedicated audiophile is willing to spend and that crowd tends to think only a balanced sound should be that expensive. We just need a few more of us audiophiles with an inner bass head checking them out .


----------



## Dsnuts

These are so much more than just bass. Sony never let me down in the bass arena. Some serious tech on these. These sound as close to a real 2.1 sound as it gets. That silky quality of the treble mids and that seamless bass with that stage. First time I heard them I was slack jawed. It brings together so much in one package.
  
 I was very bumbed out I had to return that used pair I bought but it had to be done. I knew as soon as I got the monies back from that sale I was gonna look for a new Z5. I had to have Sony back in my life again. It is tough to listen to my H3 and I loved my H3.  Tis why I have it on the sales forum. Gotta let it go.


----------



## dweaver

The audiophile crowd see they have bass and immediately write them off, missing how the midrange and treble sound and completely missing the sound stage and 3D imaging. The only knock against them and it's only a knock if your into it, is that these are not bright. Note I didn't say they lacked detail because they have that in spades, they just not bright. Personally I love the fact that I can listen to them for hours on end with ZERO fatigue.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea no doubt very unique in that regard. These are 2 days into a full weeks worth of burn in. Had to try them on my ICan.. Hard to take them out of my ears, makes everything sound so damn good. Never heard so much control in the treble and have so much detail
  
 Can't believe these have not been in my ears since now is my point!
 So much low sub bass rumble. Lol. Love it.


----------



## dweaver

One thing I really love about the Z5 is the black space, there is very little to no resonance with them. If the music stops in the song it is silent in the IEM. It actually took me a while to understand and appreciate the difference in sound because I was used to hearing resonance and had grown to assume it was part of the music.


----------



## dweaver

Well, no sooner than I said I don't switch my Z5 cable I decided to hook on a pair of H3 smartphone cables I horse traded for to reevaluate the difference in sound and be able to try my LG G4 with the Z5.

So I dutifully found my tube of Deoxit and applied it during the switch and everything went smooth.

The H3 cable definitely reduces the sound quality compared to the balanced cable but it still sounds sweet and it's nice to be able to use my G4.

One thing the balanced cable and Pono offer is an amazing low volume solution though. I often listen to them at as low as 1/16 volume and still have a wonderful bass response and details with great dynamics. Then I get to crank the volume up later on for a good rocking session and they are just as enjoyable as the low volume session.


----------



## PeterDLai

Has anybody heard either of the IEMs from a brand called EARNiNE? They're balanced armature earphones made in Korea by a company called TSST Global (stands for *T*oshiba *S*amsung *S*torage *T*echnology), which usually specializes in optical disc drives.
  
 The designs caught my eye when I saw closeup pictures on Golden Ears:
  
 EARNiNE EN1 (single BA)
Measurements
Pictures
  
 EARNiNE EN2 (dual BA)
Measurements
Pictures
  
 Perhaps more interestingly, there's a huge price disparity between the two models. The EN1 retails for 49,800 won (~$43 USD), while the EN2 retails for 189,000 won (~$164 USD).


----------



## Raketen

peterdlai said:


> Has anybody heard either of the IEMs from a brand called EARNiNE? They're balanced armature earphones made in Korea by a company called TSST Global (stands for *T*oshiba *S*amsung *S*torage *T*echnology), which usually specializes in optical disc drives.
> 
> The designs caught my eye when I saw closeup pictures on Golden Ears:
> 
> ...


 

 Cool, between IM02 and Doppio dual BA seems like a format I like for whatever reason- price is roughly in line with those two and the new NuForce ones. I like the shell-  different shell finish probably accounts for price different along with removable cable, if there's a crossover that might add to the cost also.

 Hopefully at some point they are exported.... someone on eBay has the EN1 for $85.


----------



## PeterDLai

raketen said:


> Hopefully at some point they are exported.... someone on eBay has the EN1 for $85.


 
  
 One option is to purchase from Gmarket, which is the eBay of Korea (actually a subsidiary of eBay as of 2009). They charge the actual retail prices on there, while also offering international shipping. The total price for an EN1 shipped to USA is roughly $62 USD through Gmarket.


----------



## dweaver

Well one day was all could stand with the H3 cable on my Z5. I got home and switched back to the balanced cable and Pono. The difference in clarity, image seperation, treble response, etc is just to great. Once you go balanced it really is hard to go back. I wonder if buying the expensive balanced cable is something I should be seriously considering...


----------



## doctorjazz

I see an expensive balanced cable in your future on my crystal ball...


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Well one day was all could stand with the H3 cable on my Z5. I got home and switched back to the balanced cable and Pono. The difference in clarity, image seperation, treble response, etc is just to great. *Once you go balanced it really is hard to go back.* *I wonder if buying the expensive balanced cable is something I should be seriously considering*...


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> *I see an expensive balanced cable in your future *on my crystal ball...


 
  
 The bold text is exaclty why I'm never going to try a balanced cable lol!


----------



## doctorjazz

Balanced isn't the be all and end all in every situation...but, on the Pono, it does sound great.


----------



## dweaver

Sigh...

$130 later I caved and ordered the Sony high end balanced cable...

Just couldn't resist. I love the Z5 but if the upgrade cable tightens the bass ever so slightly and adds a smidge more brightness it will make them sound even better.

Have to say, my testing of the AKG N20 and Focal Sphear has reopened my ears to having more treble energy when it's done right.


----------



## twister6

With all this talk about Pono, makes me want to try Zen 2.0 balanced with it


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> Sigh...
> 
> $130 later I caved and ordered the Sony high end balanced cable...
> 
> ...


 

 Gotta let us know how them upgraded cables are. When I tried my silver cable on the used Z5 I had previously. It did brighten up the sound a bit with even better definition. I suspect it will do the same with this cable.
  
 The only real issue with cheaper after market upgraded cables is that they don't have a slot in the housing to fit the Z5 perfectly. Otherwise most of the times I would suggest going with an after market cable. As nice as the Z5 is I wouldn't gamble on an aftermarket cable with it at all.


----------



## dweaver

I agree, you have to use Sony cables on this IEM otherwise your just begging to have them fail. The locking design is very important.

I will let you know how the cable sounds for sure.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dweaver said:


> I agree, you have to use Sony cables on this IEM otherwise your just begging to have them fail. The locking design is very important.
> 
> I will let you know how the cable sounds for sure.


 

 thanks for taking one for the quest! look forward to your impressions of the Z5 with the Sony upgraded cable...carry on!!!!


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> Sigh...
> 
> $130 later I caved and ordered the Sony high end balanced cable...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Once a treble-head, always a treble-head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Congrats on the cable dweaver! I hope it works out well.
  


twister6 said:


> With all this talk about Pono, makes me want to try Zen 2.0 balanced with it


 
  
 Oooh, aaah! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## dweaver

My inner treblehead is always fighting with my inner basshead LOL.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have the Zen 2.0, but been busy with all sorts of other side projects (audio and life), haven't really spent much time with them. I'll report back when I get a chance to try them with the Pono in Balanced configuration.


----------



## dweaver

I am now well over $1300 down the rabbit hole with my Z5 obsession between the Pono, the 128GB SD card, the upgrade cable, etc. Certainly not for the faint of heart... LOL If I add in my Z7 into the mix I am up to two grand... sigh


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> dweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh...
> ...


 
  
 You mean, looking forward to doctorjazz impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm up to my neck in reviews, no Pono for me in a near future


----------



## doctorjazz

Up to my nose (haha, beat you) in reviews and stuff as well, but I'll try for some impressions. I have the V1 and the V2 of the Zen, but only the V2 in balanced configuration.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> You mean, looking forward to doctorjazz impressions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Who? You??


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Up to my nose (haha, beat you) in reviews and stuff as well, but I'll try for some impressions. *I have the V1 and the V2 of the Zen*, but only the V2 in balanced configuration.


 
  
 I still love the V1 as well. VE puts out good stuff.


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> You mean, looking forward to doctorjazz impressions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Don't know how you do it. Wish I had more time for writing reviews. I barely have time to keep up with all the new stuff let alone write reviews on stuff.


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Up to my nose (haha, beat you) in reviews and stuff as well, but I'll try for some impressions. *I have the V1 and the V2 of the Zen*, but only the V2 in balanced configuration.
> ...




I got more excited with V1 than I did with V2, but haven't spent a ton of time with them (as DS says, hard to get the time).


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean, looking forward to doctorjazz impressions
> ...


 
  
 It's no longer a hobby but an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also need a therapy to learn how to say "no" to review requests lol!!!  Trust me, if it wouldn't be for me writing reviews which do slow me down, I would be a certified headphone and audio gear hoarder.  Was negotiating with my wife the other day which part of the basement is for kids to play, and which one is for daddy to "play" and to store audio gear lol!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

twister6 said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > twister6 said:
> ...




Ye old "man cave", huh? Sounds good, but, why surrender any to the kids...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Up to my nose (haha, beat you) in reviews and stuff as well, but I'll try for some impressions. I have the V1 and the V2 of the Zen, but only the V2 in balanced configuration.


 

 looking forward to your Zen/balaned/Pono experiences doctorjazz!! the truth will come out!! and sing..


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I'm not planing on buying these, but look at this funky design.  Never seen anything like it.
  
*Ipsdi HF107 Dolphin*:  It is on Aliexpress, I'm not posting up the direct link.


  
 --


----------



## B9Scrambler

BloodyPenguin Interesting design. Good find! I'm personally sick of seeing boring straight barrel designs, though I totally get why they're popular. It's nice to see a company make something wholly unique.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those kinda look like stethoscopes lol. Looks interesting.


----------



## ericp10

Praying for all of my Canadian brothers and sisters in music. I hope none of you are too close to that massive fire, or it hasn't effected your livelihood too much. Waynes World report in to us when you can, please?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Penguin, I should know better than to read your posts by now. I checked out the "Dolphins" and the Technology behind their design is pretty awesome, if it's actually true. I will know in a couple weeks, I just ordered a pair in Black....
  
 Dammit.
  








 TWIN


----------



## BloodyPenguin

twinacstacks said:


> Penguin, I should know better than to read your posts by now. I checked out the "Dolphins" and the Technology behind their design is pretty awesome, if it's actually true. I will know in a couple weeks, I just ordered a pair in Black....
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are very welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do what I can.
  
  
  
 Actually, now I am interested in how they sound.  Looking forward to hearing your impressions.
  
  
 ..


----------



## dweaver

ericp10 said:


> Praying for all of my Canadian brothers and sisters in music. I hope none of you are too close to that massive fire, or it hasn't effected your livelihood too much. Waynes World report in to us when you can, please?


thanks Eric, I live in Alberta but am in Calgary so am fortunate to not be caught up in the fires. Its impacting the company I work for though as we have operations in and around the affected area. Fortunately nobody has been hurt badly or killed. That fire is insane and is going to affect Alberta for many years as it impacts the Oil sands projects immensely. But 80+ thousand people had to be evacuated and an entire city in ruins, the devastation is massive to say the least.


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> thanks Eric, I live in Alberta but am in Calgary so am fortunate to not be caught up in the fires. Its impacting the company I work for though as we have operations in and around the affected area. Fortunately nobody has been hurt badly or killed. That fire is insane and is going to affect Alberta for many years as it impacts the Oil sands projects immensely. But 80+ thousand people had to be evacuated and an entire city in ruins, the devastation is massive to say the least.


 
  
  
 Wow dweaver! I knew it was bad but I didn't know the severity. Thanks for the information and I'm glad you and your loved ones are okay. Stay safe!


----------



## ericp10

So my Massdrop/Fostex TH-X00 came in this morning. I've only had minutes to listen to it, so really not much to say on it yet until I give some massive burn-in. It's is a gorgeous headphone and comfortable. I guess my biggest concern, however, has been alleviated (unless there's much change after burn-in. I am not a fan of really recessed mids (hated the Denon D2000 for that reason). From many of the reviews, I was expecting that type of sound and was planning to sell these right away. Well, I'm glad that I don't hear recessed mids in these headphones like that. Other than that, I'll say more after the burn-in process. By the way, my favorite headphone is the HE-560, but I love different sound signatures. We're at a good start with the TH-X00.


----------



## Raketen

I have an uncanny knack for buying headphones like that. Mids are so unpopular, but at least they get to spend all their time in recess.


----------



## peter123

My take on the SHOZY Zero for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/15955


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> So my Massdrop/Fostex TH-X00 came in this morning. I've only had minutes to listen to it, so really not much to say on it yet until I give some massive burn-in. It's is a gorgeous headphone and comfortable. I guess my biggest concern, however, has been alleviated (unless there's much change after burn-in. I am not a fan of really recessed mids (hated the Denon D2000 for that reason). From many of the reviews, I was expecting that type of sound and was planning to sell these right away. Well, I'm glad that I don't hear recessed mids in these headphones like that. Other than that, I'll say more after the burn-in process. By the way, my favorite headphone is the HE-560, but I love different sound signatures. We're at a good start with the TH-X00.



Did you get the original or Purple hearts? It's looking like the X00 will be my next audio purchase so I'm excited to hear all of your impressions!


----------



## twister6

Wow, didn't expect to make this discovery!!!  Went with my daughter to Barnes & Noble yesterday to buy some books, and right in the middle of B&N (for people outside of US, this is a popular book store) found THIS!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 We are talking about freshly pressed vinyls (old and new hits, for crying out loud they had the latest Justin Bieber album on vinyl) and AT turntables!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

twister6 said:


> Wow, didn't expect to make this discovery!!!  Went with my daughter to Barnes & Noble yesterday to buy some books, and right in the middle of B&N (for people outside of US, this is a popular book store) found THIS!!!!!!! :eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Missed the vinyl comeback? I've been buying vinyl at B and N for quite a while now, and on Amazon, and on many other sites. (even treddy clothing stores like Urban Outfitters)


----------



## ericp10

7s cameron said:


> Did you get the original or Purple hearts? It's looking like the X00 will be my next audio purchase so I'm excited to hear all of your impressions!


 
  
 Original and with 50 hours on them pretty impressive. I agree with Dsnuts that these have the headphone flavor of the JVC FX-850 woodie iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya, love me some TH-X00. Very enjoyable listen for me. Glad your enjoying them ericp.


----------



## 7S Cameron

ericp10 said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get the original or Purple hearts? It's looking like the X00 will be my next audio purchase so I'm excited to hear all of your impressions!
> ...


 
 Perfect! That is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## B9Scrambler

My quick review of the VJJB K2S. Maybe it will be of interest to some of you.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vjjb-k2s/reviews/15975


----------



## dweaver

The one issue with the Z5 is that I don't like using anything else once I go back to them! DS mentioned them and I pulled my pair off the shelf along with my Pono because I had been so busy testing the Focal Sphear, AKG N20, KEF M100 etc. No sooner have I started to listen to the Z5 I just don't want to test or listen to anything else. The first couple of songs with a strong bass presence fltl a bit heavy at the start but my brain quickly settled back into the groove and everything else just sort of pales in comparison.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. I know what you mean. It is tough to listen to other earphones though I really like the synergy of the HEM8 on the Pono single ended. About the best that player is going to sound single ended with any earphone. Balanced with Z5 and were talking another level however.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Just swinging through to share a review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-dx80-high-resolution-audio-player/reviews/15978
  





 Me and Lafawnduh are gna go get some food... Peace out


----------



## BloodyPenguin

I must have these.  I think these are a must for all Head-Fiers.  Hurry up before they are all gone! 



  

  

  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/521921535102.htm


----------



## ngoshawk

bloodypenguin said:


> I must have these.  I think these are a must for all Head-Fiers.  Hurry up before they are all gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.....


----------



## twister6

bloodypenguin said:


> I must have these.  I think these are a must for all Head-Fiers.  Hurry up before they are all gone!
> 
> 
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/521921535102.htm


 
  
 With these in your ears, its no longer hissing but rather buzzing you have to worry about


----------



## waynes world

Thanks for thinking of us @ericp10. I am thankfully far away from the carnage.
  
 Quote:


dweaver said:


> thanks Eric, I live in Alberta but am in Calgary so am fortunate to not be caught up in the fires. Its impacting the company I work for though as we have operations in and around the affected area. Fortunately nobody has been hurt badly or killed. That fire is insane and is going to affect Alberta for many years as it impacts the Oil sands projects immensely. *But 80+ thousand people had to be evacuated and an entire city in ruins, the devastation is massive to say the least.*


 
  
 The latest is 100000+ thousand fled/evacuated. It seems that there is relief that only 20% of the homes were destroyed. Wow - brutal.


----------



## dweaver

over 2400 structures lost in the fires. Thousands of people have lost their homes, their livelihood, pets, all their possessions...
  
 It is the worst natural disaster in the history of Canada.


----------



## doctorjazz

What a horror! Our hearts go out to all who were involved.


----------



## Raketen

bloodypenguin said:


> I must have these.  I think these are a must for all Head-Fiers.  Hurry up before they are all gone!


 

 I believe you have discovered Audiofly's new TOTL flagship


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> The latest is 100000+ thousand fled/evacuated. It seems that there is relief that only 20% of the homes were destroyed. Wow - brutal.


 
  


dweaver said:


> over 2400 structures lost in the fires. Thousands of people have lost their homes, their livelihood, pets, all their possessions...
> 
> It is the worst natural disaster in the history of Canada.


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> What a horror! Our hearts go out to all who were involved.


 
  
  
  
  
 Terrible, but Mother Nature will get angry sometimes. Hang in there Canadian brothers and sisters.


----------



## dweaver

Forest fires are actually a natural part of the renewal cycle for an orboreal forest. The challenge is that is crazy humans want to live there. What I hope they do is create a massive burn zone around the city where they do not allow trees to grow so it becomes much harder for a fire to spread to the city itself.

They actually do this for many of the oils and projects to ensure safety. This is why you haven't heard of any of those sites catching fire. The only reason they had to shut down production was smoke and the affect the fires were having on the people working since many of them were being personally affected at home.

Just a quick aside. There is a misconcenception by many that the Oil sands projects have created this fire or that they are an ecological problem. What most people don't realize is that the Oil sands are tar pits much like what are found in California and just like those tar pits, the Oil sands have been hazardous to all the indigenous life forms around them. In other words they are Mother Nature's own ecological issue. The fact that we are extracting oil from them does not increase their ecological impact and in many ways decreases it because we ensure animals do get into the pits where they would get trapped plus by extracting the oil we help clean them up.

When you look at a picture of an Oil Sand project and think to yourself oh my God look at that horrible strip mining operation! Close your eyes and imagine that land without the mine but replace it with unmanaged tar pits and you will think to yourself, oh my God look at those horrible tar pits!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> What a horror! Our hearts go out to all who were involved.


 

 my sentiments also. a terrible tragedy.  the american press of course has provided little
 coverage of this natural and human disaster, and the presidential candidates havent
 mentioned it at all... what a strange world we live in now...


----------



## Mr Trev

dweaver said:


> Forest fires are actually a natural part of the renewal cycle for an orboreal forest. The challenge is that is crazy humans want to live there. What I hope they do is create a massive burn zone around the city where they do not allow trees to grow so it becomes much harder for a fire to spread to the city itself.
> 
> They actually do this for many of the oils and projects to ensure safety. This is why you haven't heard of any of those sites catching fire. The only reason they had to shut down production was smoke and the affect the fires were having on the people working since many of them were being personally affected at home.
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, no that isn't even close. I won't go into it here tho, being waaay off-topic


----------



## dweaver

True, it's way off topic I will stop with just the one post in that vein .


----------



## RedJohn456

Thanks to Fender for sending these bad boys out to me. Excellent presentation, looks quite slick from an aesthetic perspective. Loving the shureseal tips and the iem is surprisingly comfortable for something of this shape and size. Definitely great for long term listening!
  
 A little early for anything definitive but here is how I hear the FXA5 Pro (Dual BA) iems:
  
 - Nice clean sound fantastic detail and clarity, can be described as laid back and relatively smooth
 - Not bright at all, more on the neutral side of things
 - soundstage is nice and spacious more wide than it is tall, with excellent depth; Holographic and 3D feeling to it, all the elements of a song have nice air between them, feels spread out
 - Bass isn't emphasized at all, might be considered light by some, but its more balanced and closer to neutral with mid bass and sub bass in proportion; Tight tight tight bass - love it!
 - Midrange is nicely detailed and musical
 - Great instrument separation (but not to the level of being analytical) and layering 
 - Works with a  variety of genres (I listen to a bit of everything but a lot of Top 40 music predominantly)
  
  
 These are my early impressions and should be taken as such. YMMV


----------



## ericp10

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks to Fender for sending these bad boys out to me. Excellent presentation, looks quite slick from an aesthetic perspective. Loving the shureseal tips and the iem is surprisingly comfortable for something of this shape and size. Definitely great for long term listening!
> 
> A little early for anything definitive but here is how I hear the FXA5 Pro (Dual BA) iems:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's the technology of my buddy Dale!


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> That's the technology of my buddy Dale!


 

 yup, him and his team are at Fender now right?


----------



## Mr Trev

@RedJohn456
  
 So are these just rebranded Auris or a totally new model? Have you heard the Auris BTW


----------



## RedJohn456

mr trev said:


> @RedJohn456
> 
> So are these just rebranded Auris or a totally new model? Have you heard the Auris BTW


 

 totally new model iirc and haven't heard the OG models


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> totally new model iirc and haven't heard the OG models




Iirc the DXA1 and the FXA5 are new and the FXA2 (Kicker), FXA6 (Forte) and FXA7 (Harmony) are retuned versions of the Bravo series.


----------



## jmills8

peter123 said:


> Iirc the DXA1 and the FXA5 are new and the FXA2 (Kicker), FXA6 (Forte) and FXA7 (Harmony) are retuned versions of the Bravo series.


 But retuned. The FXA7 does not sound like the Harmony.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jmills8 said:


> But retuned. The FXA7 does not sound like the Harmony.


 

 what does th FXA7 sound like @ jmills8????


----------



## jmills8

drbluenewmexico said:


> what does th FXA7 sound like @ jmills8????


 Less V Shape, meaning more balanced. I have to redemo it with the tips I usually use. The Harmony had more bass and more treble.


----------



## peter123

jmills8 said:


> But retuned. The FXA7 does not sound like the Harmony.




Yeah, that why I said that they're retuned versions of the Bravo series


----------



## mochill

Fax7 should be the asg1plus upgrade


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> Fax7 should be the asg1plus upgrade




Really? Do you have a source for that? It's the first time I hear this, that being said the impressions from jmills8 would actually support that.


----------



## mochill

My intuition is my source and it has never failed me


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> My intuition is my source and it has never failed me




Ha ha, you're the man Mo


----------



## twister6

mochill said:


> My intuition is my source and it has never failed me


 
  
 well, there was one time...  but she is out of your life for good, I hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I do miss our early Labs days, you and Wokei with your daily updates, and others...


----------



## 370685

Maxell MXH-MD5000 High-Res headphone is out.
  
http://www.maxell.jp/consumer/headphone/mxh-md5000/index.html


----------



## Raketen

sorieno said:


> Maxell MXH-MD5000 High-Res headphone is out.
> 
> http://www.maxell.jp/consumer/headphone/mxh-md5000/index.html


 

 Interesting! They had some mid-price IEMs that came out last year too, in the US usually a budget brand so that surprised me.


----------



## CoiL

sorieno said:


> Maxell MXH-MD5000 High-Res headphone is out.
> 
> http://www.maxell.jp/consumer/headphone/mxh-md5000/index.html


 
 What`s the price tag on these?


----------



## Raketen

coil said:


> What`s the price tag on these?


 

 e-earphone listing them ~$400?
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/blog/?p=42229


----------



## CoiL

Well, that`s an instant turn-off for me


----------



## Mr Trev

raketen said:


> Interesting! They had some mid-price IEMs that came out last year too, in the US usually a budget brand so that surprised me.


 

 Hard to say. Here in Canada the only Philips gear you can buy is cheap Walmart crap. Their Fidelio's turned out quite well, so tis possible Maxell could have a good thing here too (plus I think they've been selling higher end gear in Japan for a while)


----------



## peter123

My take on the Alpha & Delta sports IEM for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16008


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> My take on the Alpha & Delta sports IEM for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16008


 
  
 Nice, felt like I was reading my review for a minute when you were discussing a few points.
  
 Great review.  And I am only saying it is great, because you and I seem to have the same thoughts.


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> Nice, felt like I was reading my review for a minute when you were discussing a few points.
> 
> Great review.  And I am only saying it is great, because you and I seem to have the same thoughts.




Thanks mate! You know what they say about great minds


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> Thanks mate! You know what they say about great minds


 
  
 I should have a review of the *SHOZY Zero* coming out in a few weeks.  Maybe I will just copy and paste your review then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ..


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> I should have a review of the *SHOZY Zero* coming out in a few weeks.  Maybe I will just copy and paste your review then!
> 
> ..




LOL! I'd be honored


----------



## RedJohn456

The SMSL M2 has a special place in my collection as it is was my very first DAC/AMP, and to this day it is one of the cleanest and most neutral dacs you can buy for < $100 and it has both a line out and optical out. Its the size of a credit card and even has a volume dial. I included some pictures for a size comparison.

 

So when the SMSL M3 came out, I took advantage of that huge aliexpress sale and ordered my pair. Took its sweet time getting to me but I have been using it for the last 2 weeks. Mainly bought it to use with my Playstation 3 to replace my FiiO E17, but damn does it sound good. Loving what SMSL is doing with their more affordable gear.

 

The SMSL M3 has rear RCA out, as well as USB and Optical In. More power than I know what to do with and its transportable, able to be powered by cellphones and the like. It is built like a tank and truly feels like a premium product in the hands. Even came with a small micro to micro USB cable to connect to phones, which is always appreciated! This one was worth every penny and I can suggest it to others with no hesitation.

 

The sound is clear, neutral and with a big soundstage. Crazy separation, can hear individual elements of a song very clearly. I am surprised by its clarity and resolution, especially considering the price point! Bravo SMSL  

 

In the pics I have the M3 with the Rear RCA out to my new baby the Venture Electronics RA 2.0 (_♥_ _♥_) driving my all time favourite open back, the venerable Sony MA900 (_♥__♥_ _♥_). A timeless classic and an absolute legend, good enough that I can live with it as my only full size.


----------



## Hisoundfi

1MORE Triple Driver, enjoy!
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/16029


----------



## FlacFan

Not truly a discovery and delivery about a year away, but something I will keep an eye on...
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nura/nura-headphones-that-learn-and-adapt-to-your-uniqu?ref=NewsMay1916&utm_campaign=May+19&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter
  
 Cheers.


----------



## sososerious

flacfan said:


> Not truly a discovery and delivery about a year away, but something I will keep an eye on...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nura/nura-headphones-that-learn-and-adapt-to-your-uniqu?ref=NewsMay1916&utm_campaign=May+19&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 I'm no audio engineer but I just can't see how that would be any better than a well tuned 'simple' traditional headphone? If the in-ear component gets a good seal then the performance of the over-ear component would be incredibly variable, dependent on the individuals ear 'anatomy' - I guess that's always the case to some degree but I still wonder in innovation like this is really needed?
  
 “Any darn fool can make something complex; it takes a genius to make something simple.” 
 ― Pete Seeger
  
 Quote rings true in my mind (maybe losing the fool part, read any 'person').


----------



## Raketen

Looks like double-ear torture... Iron Maiden should have partnered with these guys instead of Onkyo


----------



## peter123

How low can you go?????
  
 My review of the sub $30 **** UEs hybrid is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035


----------



## Dsnuts

So. This is my take on the Sony Z5.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sony-xba-z5-ultimate-hi-res-in-ear-headphone/reviews/16077


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> So. This is my take on the Sony Z5.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sony-xba-z5-ultimate-hi-res-in-ear-headphone/reviews/16077




Only had time to quickly peruse, but I get the impression that you like the sound of the z5's Ds! Awesome. Looking forward to giving your review a thorough read-through


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> So. This is my take on the Sony Z5.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sony-xba-z5-ultimate-hi-res-in-ear-headphone/reviews/16077




Nice review, DS...always liked the H3, love my Pono, looks like I'll have to figure out how to swing these...


----------



## Dsnuts

Seriously end game on the Pono balanced out.


----------



## mochill

I'm still here, but not much to talk aboutjust enjoying all the awesome goodies i have


----------



## dweaver

dsnuts said:


> Seriously end game on the Pono balanced out.


since I bought the Z5 and Pono I can honestly say while I have enjoyed other products I have bought or reviewed I have not found anything that beats the Z5/Pono except maybe the HiFiMan Edition X which costs more than double the combined costs of the Z5, Pono, and upgrade cable combined! I will start to grow used to a different set while I prepare to review them and sometimes think maybe these are as good as the Z5?? Then I put in the Z5 and go nawww.

I have upgraded my Z5 to Sony's upgraded cable and do find it tightened the bass and a bit more treble but am torn about whether it is a needed upgrade. It is much bulkier than the original balanced cable but a bit more comfortable since it doesn't have any memory wire. The Pono in comparison is a MASSIVE UPGRADE worth every penny!

It's funny, I usually tweak because I am unhappy with some small part of the sound of a product I own. But I kept going further down the Z5 rabbit hole not because I was unhappy but because I believed it could only get better! So far I have not been disappointed...


----------



## doctorjazz

Arright already, the Sony's have it, I get it...that is, I need to sell something to get it


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> since I bought the Z5 and Pono I can honestly say while I have enjoyed other products I have bought or reviewed I have not found anything that beats the Z5/Pono except maybe the HiFiMan Edition X which costs more than double the combined costs of the Z5, Pono, and upgrade cable combined! I will start to grow used to a different set while I prepare to review them and sometimes think maybe these are as good as the Z5?? Then I put in the Z5 and go nawww.
> 
> I have upgraded my Z5 to Sony's upgraded cable and do find it tightened the bass and a bit more treble but am torn about whether it is a needed upgrade. It is much bulkier than the original balanced cable but a bit more comfortable since it doesn't have any memory wire. The Pono in comparison is a MASSIVE UPGRADE worth every penny!
> 
> It's funny, I usually tweak because I am unhappy with some small part of the sound of a product I own. But I kept going further down the Z5 rabbit hole not because I was unhappy but because I believed it could only get better! So far I have not been disappointed...


 

 Man i regret letting go of my Z5   I just wish the damn pono would support USB dac mode then it would be perfect.


----------



## doctorjazz

True,Pono is not an external dap, doesn't stream, but it is my most used piece of gear (partly because it's so good, partly because it goes anywhere).


----------



## dweaver

The Pono really does work well even if it's not a DAC. I don't use it exclusively but it sure does get the majority of my musical use. It takes the Z5 to such a good place sound wise it's hard to say no. Having said that if you got out of the Z5 the prospect of buying it again plus the Pono is a heck of a deep rabbit hole. Its worth while but deep enough I would be damned hesitant to climb back in if I were in your shoes...





redjohn456 said:


> Man i regret letting go of my Z5   I just wish the damn pono would support USB dac mode then it would be perfect.


----------



## RedJohn456

dweaver said:


> The Pono really does work well even if it's not a DAC. I don't use it exclusively but it sure does get the majority of my musical use. It takes the Z5 to such a good place sound wise it's hard to say no. Having said that if you got out of the Z5 the prospect of buying it again plus the Pono is a heck of a deep rabbit hole. Its worth while but deep enough* I would be damned hesitant to climb back in if I were in your shoes...*


 

 Blasphemy! 
  





  
 I am happy to run other balanced gear off my Geek Out v2, so I will hold off on getting the Z5, but I might opt for the pono one day. Some canadian friendly deals have popped up in the last few weeks. Given that a majority of my music comes from streaming services, it will not be my main device (FiiO X7 will have to do the heavy lifting in that department). 
  
 But the Pono legit looks fun to use lol.  My only gripe with the Z5 is the MMCX connector, if there was one main thing from holding back from picking up a pair its that, but I digress. I hope they make an updated pono player wth expanded features in the future 
  
 I was a bit of a treble head when I happened to own the Z5 so I don't think I fully appreciated what it can do and I wasn't able to run balanced. How may other iems have I missed out on in this same manner I wonder. Dangerous thinking haha


----------



## dweaver

For those following the Z5 discussions, I thought I would post this response I just made in he Z5 thread.
  
 OK, So I decided to switch back to the original balanced cable to see what the difference was. I only used one song I listen to a lot for testing by Patricia Barber called Code Cool.
  
 Bass is definitely is tighter and more linear with the upgraded Sony cable but unless your really unhappy with the stock sound I think this "improvement" may not be appreciated by everyone. I immediately enjoyed the switch back to the stock cable. The midrange is lusher with the stock cable due to the change in the bass. This is again something that needs to thought about before buying the upgraded cable, again only buy the upgrade cable if you find yourself wishing the midrange was not so lush. Finally the treble is a lot more relaxed with the stock cable versus the upgraded cable. So again this needs to be considered, for some the relaxed treble is one of the Z5's best features, for those users, save your money. But if your wishing the treble was a bit edgier the upgrade cable is the way to go.
  
 For me I have to be honest and say now that I have switched back I may decide to just sell the upgrade cable. I will try a few days of the stock cable before I decide for sure.


----------



## jant71

Hmmmmm...
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2699&prev=search
  
Home > General Products > headphone > inner-ear (ear plug type) > ATH-CKR100
  2016 06 May 17 sale
   In-ear headphones
 ATH-CKR100
 Open price


 Pure iron yoke adoption of "DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL DRIVERS" the truth of the sound to enjoy a high-rigidity titanium housing which is excellent in mounting acoustic characteristics.









High-resolution playback draw by efficiently φ13mm driver × 2 of adoption pure iron yoke which transmits the magnetic the hi-res sound source to perfection.
Reproduce the high response and fidelity sound in aluminum stabilizer to improve the straight back and forth motion.
Thoroughly eliminate unnecessary resonance by a high-rigidity titanium housing of excellent acoustic properties.
Achieve a low signal transmission of noise in the L / Rch independent star quad stranded wire.
Detachable adopted connector (A2DC) of excellent audio-only design to tolerance and maintenance of the noise.
 A2DC: Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial
 ※ We are recommended to bear this logo to products that conform to the high-resolution definition of the Japan Audio Society. Logo is a registered trademark.









ModelDynamic typedriverφ13mm × 2Output sound pressure level110dB / mWPlay frequency band5 ~ 45,000HzMaximum input200mWImpedance12ΩMass (excluding code)About 14gInput terminalA2DC connector jackplugφ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type)
 ● Accessories: Code (removable): 1.2m (φ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini plug L type)
  
*and...*
  
  
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2699&prev=search
  
Home > General Products > headphone > inner-ear (ear plug type) > ATH-CKR90
  2016 06 May 17 sale
   In-ear headphones
 ATH-CKR90
 Open price


 CKR90 dedicated different caliber "DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL DRIVERS" pure color the sound of that taste in precision machined aluminum housing to keep the mounting unnecessary resonance.














 ATH-CKR90





 Detachable image





 Mounted image

 
    
Improve the acoustic characteristics by suppressing unwanted resonance by a precision machined aluminum housing.
Hi-Res sound source to improve the high-frequency characteristics in a different caliber driver of φ13mm + φ10.4mm also a high-resolution reproduction of the margin.
Reproduce the high response and fidelity sound in aluminum stabilizer to improve the front and rear linear motion of the diaphragm.
Detachable adopted connector (A2DC) of excellent audio-only design to tolerance and maintenance of the noise.
 
 A2DC: Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial
 ※ We are recommended to bear this logo to products that conform to the high-resolution definition of the Japan Audio Society. Logo is a registered trademark.









ModelDynamic typedriverφ13mm, φ10.4mmOutput sound pressure level109dB / mWPlay frequency band5 ~ 42,000HzMaximum input200mWImpedance12ΩMass (excluding code)About 11gInput terminalA2DC connector jackplugφ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini (L-type)
 ● Accessories: Code (removable): 1.2m (φ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini plug L type)
 Case, earpiece (XS, S, M, L)
 ● Optional: exchange earpiece ER-CKM55
 Exchange code CKR90 dedicated removable code
  
  
  
 Some more here...http://www.phileweb.com/review/closeup/sr_ckr/index.html
  


*CKR90...*
   

   

[Quick review: Audio-Technica "ATH-CKR90": earphone sound offensive approach has produced a new era  
*CKR has femininity, tsutsu音 thickness and weight increase*

 Now let's move to audition. Unlike the original will was responsible also to establish the signature sound of the CKR series with top en-h "CKR10" "CKR9", here in this role to present a universal sound-making sounds such as face, excellent in total balance of a rough impression.



 Machined aluminum housing. By using aluminium stabilizer, unwanted resonances to achieve less faithful sound reproduction


 The first has no idea earbuds, spatial, while taking advantage of the space to widely deployed and had enhanced thickness of large-diameter dual-driver power next to the bass than subduction of the vertical.

 For CKR90 is wide enough, but here's rich thickness and density. On the other hand the CKR don't want cramped flooding in the sense of taking over the Chair clear, because many sound tracks and information rich.

 It's the impression that, while the first big spread through the sound energy is spread too closely and increasing the thickness and weight. And "CKR100" to adopt a "DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL [Hi-Res Audio" DRIVERS"of the same caliber of individuals of sound segregation.

 On the provided based on description of the characteristics of the sound, followed by a move to introduce specific.

 First of all is the Robert Glasper Experiment "I Stand Alone". Sounds of jazz-meets-hip hop song is particularly good feel of the hip hop side. Beau also want tight drum and bass and vertical (bottom) to give it. Groove motatsukanai's low center of gravity is also comfortable.

 Through sound and brings CKR9 is part of dry air feeling, the feeling of the sound energy density is high. More kick ass rhythm section where you can enjoy.

 Also CKR90 the high range has a subtle enhancement high representation of the brightness of the area and gently feel is good. There would be to observe factors depending on the compatibility with the sound, but with this song is good. This song a coarse sampling that mimics the texture of cymbals of this recording, "here with the sound so I want to hear you? "Always delivers with a good feeling of sound.

 Another one is petrol s expression. Glamorous and fashionable pod light combines a Groove in a funk with songs that balance delivers both impressive. At mid and high range clarity and crispness of the cutting of the guitar was missing and glazed, low-super low area firm delivers a rhythm section called 'such as crawling Groove"in the sense of.

 What I felt is limited, even from hard rock metal, General rock with good.
  
 ◇


 "Sound Reality" series in the "ATH-CKR90" is the most challenging model, other models of this generation has a unique and CKR9. Other models in the series picture. Such as those contemplated included with them, take a look at try listen to them you want.
  
  
*CKR100...*
  
   

 That "world's first" model has undergone further evolution, appeared
[Quick review: Audio-Technica "ATH-CKR100": earphone away from the expansive sound field reproduction and realistic sound  



*Fine expanse of uncharacteristic earphone sound and tone*
*As some maybe price products quality*

 It's a tightening effect associated with the height of braking feeling low-mid range is greatly improved compared to ATH-CKR10 first of all about the sound of the sound image improvement. Localization even more clear and focus are also rising dramatically. Low perspective of spatial depth is even better, seems to be expressed and balance both the high end and tighten. But will hear the low end of the taste and not too tight as the monitor of a relaxed clean. High for better Miyatake is a refreshing trend in the melody of the Orchestra instruments also improved s/n a light touch in.



  


 It's the depth of tone especially feel good DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL [Hi-Res Audio"DRIVERS off painted with fine cymbals. Natural reproduction and spread of sound and the depth of her earphones and pride, and DSD sound well. Good touch of orchestral instruments and acoustic guitar strings is a rigid, isolated attack of a vivid depiction of the lingering growth and expand. Even the low end of the Orchestra better density, bring out the core of performers.

 Harmonics sound is hard, but the sound of the piano is cool low range chord sounded better growth becomes moderately loose portrayal. Finely tune horn section can express clear, sharp breath also attracting a tail. Vocals in a solid direction focused bottom, Simon and which raises the natural mouth. Glittering mid and high range of and kept to the minimum necessary, but feel somewhat dry atmosphere and the resolution of a monitor like d looks good and sounds sore ears good music with good balance.

 ATH-CKR100 and trace ability of the monitor like a get real fresh expressions with hi-res source but not exaggerated, natural, say that new era, which combines dense harmony with a lively sense of high-dimensional dynamic type earphones. You can also do not feel the Canal-narrow space of a vast sound field reproduction and sound better away, carefully textured portrayal of graphic representation par with several due-priced product. Step up from the entry a great high c/p models.


----------



## DannyBai

Those look nice. I'd welcome the successors to the ckr's.


----------



## Dsnuts

Me too.


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like AT has a formula or stages for dynamic designs.  I seen this pattern before. CKM50 thread. CKM500.. Chambered design usually mean even a larger stage than previous CKR phones. A CKR10 with larger stage would make for a nice combo. Look forward to these.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> I am happy to run other balanced gear off my Geek Out v2, so I will hold off on getting the Z5, but I might opt for the pono one day. Some canadian friendly deals have popped up in the last few weeks. *Given that a majority of my music comes from streaming services, it will not be my main device (FiiO X7 will have to do the heavy lifting in that department). *
> 
> But the Pono legit looks fun to use lol.  My only gripe with the Z5 is the MMCX connector, if there was one main thing from holding back from picking up a pair its that, but I digress. I hope they make an updated pono player wth expanded features in the future


 
  
 Fwiw, I'm just zuper happy using my Samsung S5 + Zuperdac (and UAPP app). The Zuperdac is small enough that it's pretty much permanently attached to the back of my phone, and the whole thing slides into my phone's belt holster, so I always have a  hi-res, streaming machine on my belt:
  

  
 Yes, I probably look like a geek wearing it, but I am, so that's okay. So I guess that's now my main portable device, and I don't feel the need to buck up for the likes of the X7. I do still need a separate good DAP though, and I'm waiting on the Xduoo X3. I maybe would have considered the Pono except that it's quite pricey and doesn't have a sleep timer and auto-resume (both of which are important to me).


----------



## lalala6

jant71 said:


> Hmmmmm...
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php%3FmodelId%3D2699&prev=search




I'll wait for the eventual CKR90LTD. Bet it'll be crazy good!


----------



## lalala6

Anyway, just want to share my impressions of the E40, as posted in the E series thread:



lalala6 said:


> So having used my E40 for the past few days, I'm starting to get a better idea of its sound. Here are my impressions with JVC spiral dots tips:
> 
> - Bass reaches incredibly deep and is visceral. Slightly emphasized over neutral yet very linear with no mid-bass bloat. Plenty of detail and texture, with excellent control and precision. In short, the bass is nothing short of amazing and the closest you can get to planar bass in an IEM.
> - Very linear through mids to treble, with a gentle roll-off at the top to prevent sibilance.
> ...




I'm liking it so much that I'm considering doing a full review of the E40s! (It will be my first IEM review)


----------



## jant71

Look forward to the review. Actually, for me, after comparing the Spiral Dots and the smoke gray UE style, I like the UE better. Yes, the SD unlock better bass but the stock tips just don't so they rank pretty far down on my list. The UE give me even better bass tone and brighter livelier treble than the SD. I would put the SD third after the UE and Tingo velvet/flocked tips.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyhow the E40 can be had for $79 plus $11 for a set of BGVP tuning cables which using the one that fit your source and sound preference, you can get CKR10 equivalent sound for $90. That begs the question if the CKR100 will be a good value or not till the price drops. CKR90 is 20,000Y and that seems to be a similar correction like with the E40 but will the 100 be worth double. Actually, I think the most improvement will be from the CKR70 with a new housing and whole new driver and because it comes from the worst previous model.
  
 CKR10 had the quad cable and iron yoke. Only the new housing and aluminum stabilizer seem to be new as far as SQ components(removable cable is nice but doesn't go to better sound). Not convinced it isn't better at $250 then $400. Seems like they did more work to the CKR90 which also has a new housing and the removable cable and throws a new driver in the mix and talks of improving the CKR9 treble which, to my ears, needed refinement.
  
 We need to see how the two compare this time. The early impressions in my earlier post are done separate and by two people but don't compare the two.
  
 Even when solid cable options for the E series drop and there is a decent one and you can end up getting a small step up from the CKR10 for $125-$150 and that is great including my favorite AT case(over the CKR style) and a good form factor and removable cables. So, while certainly a better looking phone, not looking for the CKR100 to be small step up for $200- $250 more in cost.
  
 I expect the Master 4 I pre-ordered for $125 to be as good as a CKR100 and have tuning and many more accessories and options like the BT cable and such. People know me I, not gonna follow blindly  Even as an AT fan. Heck I modded my old $9 CP300 with VE donut foams, removing the ear clip portion, and using the right EQ and the BGVP "C" and have my favorite earbud(even after Monk, DH, and Zen 2.0),  my E40(cable could be better for over ear) is my best in-ear for SQ(my modded JVC Elation might be the most fun though), and my old SQ5 that I recently bought lightly used for $12(which is the CKR sound before the CKR) is probably the best sounding of the bunch by a slight margin). So AT have my 3 best phones right now but after the CKS1100 being $200 and the CKR90 being $200, I can't say the $400 CKR100 price tag is not concerning. Unless they killed it and they are Z5 experience, Master 6, FAD, Ocharaku level with AT voicing kind of thing.


----------



## lalala6

jant71 said:


> Look forward to the review. Actually, for me, after comparing the Spiral Dots and the smoke gray UE style, I like the UE better. Yes, the SD unlock better bass but the stock tips just don't so they rank pretty far down on my list. The UE give me even better bass tone and brighter livelier treble than the SD. I would put the SD third after the UE and Tingo velvet/flocked tips.:wink_face:
> 
> Anyhow the E40 can be had for $79 plus $11 for a set of BGVP tuning cables which using the one that fit your source and sound preference, you can get CKR10 equivalent sound for $90. That begs the question if the CKR100 will be a good value or not till the price drops. CKR90 is 20,000Y and that seems to be a similar correction like with the E40 but will the 100 be worth double. Actually, I think the most improvement will be from the CKR70 with a new housing and whole new driver and because it comes from the worst previous model.
> 
> ...




Will check out the UE gray tips, thanks!

I too sure hope the CKR100 will live up to its high price tag. I've always wanted to see an AT iem with SQ as good as any TOTL iem and beat them in pricing. Will definitely give the new CKRs a listen when they reach my shore!

(One gripe about the E40s though - the stock cable is just too long...)


----------



## jant71

...and the memory wire is not the most elegant or unobtrusive(E70 is much nicer but still too long). Hopefully the connectoris available soon and we get some options including mics and no memory wire versions etc.


----------



## CoiL

@jant71 ...how about ATH-E40 vs. ATH-IM70 ? Asking because they have same price tag.


----------



## jant71

Here in the US the E40 can be had for ~$80 so the E40 is the better value here and all the posts I have read say they beat the IM70, sometimes quite easily. I have never heard the IM70. the IM70 seem worse as far as shape and fit for some as well. Check the E series thread for those posts and there are also a few CKR vs. Im70 posts in the IM and CKR threads if you can find them. E40 is nearly as good as the CKR10, say 90%, is the usual estimate and the CKR's are said to be quite a step up from the IM70. The E40 still isn't in Japan yet and I think that is a nice clue that it renders the IM70 obsolete; better sound,improved connector durability, better case, better value.


----------



## mkz

jant71 said:


> Here in the US the E40 can be had for ~$80 so the E40 is the better value here and all the posts I have read say they beat the IM70, sometimes quite easily. I have never heard the IM70. the IM70 seem worse as far as shape and fit for some as well. Check the E series thread for those posts and there are also a few CKR vs. Im70 posts in the IM and CKR threads if you can find them. E40 is nearly as good as the CKR10, say 90%, is the usual estimate and the CKR's are said to be quite a step up from the IM70. The E40 still isn't in Japan yet and I think that is a nice clue that it renders the IM70 obsolete; better sound,improved connector durability, better case, better value.


 
 Hey Jant,
  
 Where can I get the e40 for $80 and the cable you mentioned? Thanks.


----------



## jant71

Here...http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category.cgi?item=ATH-E40&source=froogle&gclid=CJvlw-eFhc0CFYsmhgodRjEKmQ
 Of course put in the code and $99 becomes $79 and free shipping over $49 and no tax outside NJ as well.
  
 For the tuning cables...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-PCS-BGVP-ABC-fever-ear-headset-adapter-cable-to-enhance-sound-quality-DIY-earphone-combination/32587129126.html
  
 or...http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-BGVP-ABC-Earphone-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Silver-Plated-Cable-ABC-Detach-Cable/32558609801.html


----------



## mkz

jant71 said:


> Here...http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category.cgi?item=ATH-E40&source=froogle&gclid=CJvlw-eFhc0CFYsmhgodRjEKmQ
> Of course put in the code and $99 becomes $79 and free shipping over $49 and no tax outside NJ as well.
> 
> For the tuning cables...
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. Bought one. Much appreciated.


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, I'm just zuper happy using my Samsung S5 + Zuperdac (and UAPP app). The Zuperdac is small enough that it's pretty much permanently attached to the back of my phone, and the whole thing slides into my phone's belt holster, so I always have a  hi-res, streaming machine on my belt:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I probably look like a geek wearing it, but I am, so that's okay. So I guess that's now my main portable device, and I don't feel the need to buck up for the likes of the X7. I do still need a separate good DAP though, and I'm waiting on the Xduoo X3. I maybe would have considered the Pono except that it's quite pricey and doesn't have a sleep timer and auto-resume (both of which are important to me).


 

 Ah cool set up! Nah I think that looks really nice actually. How does it sound? And I heard good things about the X3 actually. I say get it sooner rather than later


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> Ah cool set up! Nah I think that looks really nice actually. How does it sound? And I heard good things about the X3 actually. I say get it sooner rather than later


 
  
 ZuperDAC sounds amazing (best $75 I've spent). X3 is in transit


----------



## peter123

For those of you that are curious about all these new budget hybrids from China this is the time to get into the game imo. 

I received a review sample of a iem called *DQSM D2 *a couple of days ago and these are the real deal. Yes, they're more expensive than a lot of the other overachieving hybrids that I've heard lately but it still delivers way above its $170 price tag. 

This is a double BA, single DD hybrid that offers the best bass quality that I've ever heard, yes even better than the CKR9's to my ears and a healthy dose of it too (similar amount as the CKR10). It also have a huge soundstage in all directions and amazing vocal reproduction (I'm a vocal lover so this is important to me).

For metal lovers these are *the* IEM's to get if you're looking for something in this price range. Music like Nirvana, Mastodon and Metallica is just breathtaking with the great bass drum impact, seriously good guitars and a speed and separation that I've never heard before. At the same time it's also my top performer for Depeche Mode and Cowboy Junkies. 

These surpasses the CKR9/10/LTD's for me and hang all up there with the ASG 1Plus at the absolute top of my collection. 

Overall signature is neither cold nor warm but just natural with an extra dose of extraordinary high quality bass. As a matter of fact these got more bass than I'm ususally comfortable with but the way that it's done is so good that it makes a very enterntaining experience to listen to them. 

To top things they also comes with a tuning system with three filters to choose from. These are filters that really changes the sound (within their basic sound signature) quite noticeable. 

I'm looking forward to continue my journey with them and to write a full review of them within the next couple of weeks but I just felt the need to share my enthusiasm for them here with you guys.


----------



## jant71

Cool, I'll be getting a loaner LZ-A4 but I was never on board with the other stuff which was $150-ish and good but not great and other better stuff that was still too pricey at $250 or more even if quite good. The D2 was the one I was already telling some should be the jumping on point for those who are veterans and have had good stuff. I just need someone to loan me one of these for comparison to the A4 when I get them for some context.
  
 Still I did pre-order the Master 4 for $125-ish which seems the better value still since the lower Sabre is suppose to be on par with the 1Plus and the Trinity stuff has more filters and accs. Would still like the D2 more at $129 but the price will drop there before too long.
  
 Looking forward to the review.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Cool, I'll be getting a loaner LZ-A4 but I was never on board with the other stuff which was $150-ish and good but not great and other better stuff that was still too pricey at $250 or more even if quite good. The D2 was the one I was already telling some should be the jumping on point for those who are veterans and have had good stuff. I just need someone to loan me one of these for comparison to the A4 when I get them for some context.
> 
> Still I did pre-order the Master 4 for $125-ish which seems the better value still since the lower Sabre is suppose to be on par with the 1Plus and the Trinity stuff has more filters and accs. Would still like the D2 more at $129 but the price will drop there before too long.
> 
> Looking forward to the review.




Nice! I'm really curious about the LZ4 so I'm looking forward to your impressions on them. 

I'm also in for the Master 4 (and the Easy Pro 6BA sigh.....). 

I agree that on paper the Master 4 look like the best value. Your not talking about the Aurisonics ASG 1Plus right?


----------



## jant71

Don't remember exactly but at least couple did compare the latest Delta and another was an Atlas and ASG owner, IIRC. Not that everyone's experiences match up but at least they felt the Trinity stuff did fairly well against the ASG. Kinda surprising in the case of the Atlas as some don't get along with the fit and want the longer filters. Also the ASG, after having owned one can certainly not work optimally for some. So, the usual grain of salt and all that but not far fetched so I didn't pan it. Sabre should be on par with the CKR's at least though maybe not quite the 1Plus and then hopefully the Master 4 should give the 1Plus a good go and also the D2 from your report so far. Of course the Trinity tuning may well be the wildcard and I haven't even heard one yet esp. with newer filter system. I can see a synergy develop with the right filter perhaps that can account for some of these impressions. At least some of Paul's latest comparisons do put the Sabre in good stead with FLC and DUNU phones and such so they seem to be the real deal


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I hear you. Different strokes for different folks. I've only got experience with the original Deltas and although they perform well in their price bracket that's about it for me. I guess my love for both the Rockets and especially the 1Plus makes me pretty biased lol. 

I'd also expect the Master 4 to be on par with the D2 tbh but I was also really hyped for the Deltas and couldn't help feeling disappointed with them so I'm trying my best to keep my expectations realistic this time (let's see how that goes ).


----------



## jant71

Yeah, those first Delta's opinion's were quite varied. Some swear by them and other liked the Techne and some even the Hyperion better. I know I wasn't convinced to jump on them. I think we will both be happy with the Phantom though. Certainly time to jump on the train there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Too bad they will be a while though so the A4 will be gone by then so I'll have to keep accurate notations on the LZ to compare.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I also believe that Bob (and Trinity) are very capable and has evolved quite a bit in the last 1-1,5 years. 

Fingers crossed that the Master 4 is a winner for both of us


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I also believe that Bob (and Trinity) are very capable and has evolved quite a bit in the last 1-1,5 years.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the Master 4 is a winner for both of us


 
  
 Peter, do you have links to A4 and Master 4?  Just curious how they look.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Don't remember exactly but at least couple did compare the latest Delta and another was an Atlas and ASG owner, IIRC. Not that everyone's experiences match up but at least they felt the Trinity stuff did fairly well against the ASG. Kinda surprising in the case of the Atlas as some don't get along with the fit and want the longer filters. Also the ASG, after having owned one can certainly not work optimally for some. So, the usual grain of salt and all that but not far fetched so I didn't pan it. Sabre should be on par with the CKR's at least though maybe not quite the 1Plus and then hopefully the Master 4 should give the 1Plus a good go and also the D2 from your report so far. Of course the Trinity tuning may well be the wildcard and I haven't even heard one yet esp. with newer filter system. I can see a synergy develop with the right filter perhaps that can account for some of these impressions. At least some of Paul's latest comparisons do put the Sabre in good stead with FLC and DUNU phones and such so they seem to be the real deal


 
  
  
 This has caught my eye>>> ZhiYin QT5 (four BAs and one Dynamic driver). I'm trying to resist though. But some other Head-fiers here that I trust have some high praise for them. And that combination for under $300 can't be beat.


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Peter, do you have links to A4 and Master 4?  Just curious how they look.




Alex, I've only read about the LZ-A4's coming in the A2 thread here. AFAIK they're not available yet. 

The Phantom Master 4 is available for pre-order one more week :

https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/collections/phantom-series/products/phantom-master-4



ericp10 said:


> This has caught my eye>>> ZhiYin QT5 (four BAs and one Dynamic driver). I'm trying to resist though. But some other Head-fiers here that I trust have some high praise for them. And that combination for under $300 can't be beat.




Yes, those seem to be another of the top contenders among the latest generation of lesser known Chinese hybrids. I'm also very curious about them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have to admit. Looking at that Phantom 4 page. That is very tempting. Dual BAs with Dual push pull titanium drivers with 5 sound filters for $160ish?
  
 I keep on imagining what the CKR10 with 2 extra BAs in the housing might sound like. Lol. Might have to grab a pair and find out.


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> I have to admit. Looking at that Phantom 4 page. That is very tempting. Dual BAs with Dual push pull titanium drivers with 5 sound filters for $160ish?
> 
> I keep on imagining what the CKR10 with 2 extra BAs in the housing might sound like. Lol. Might have to grab a pair and find out.




Tempting indeed. It's also an additional 20% Head-fi discount to make it even sweeter  

I just couldn't resist..... 

Let me know if you'd like the discount code and I'll dig it up (iirc it's in the signature to user bobtrinity).


----------



## doctorjazz

It is tempting...trying not to buy stuff, but is appealing
(checked out the code, Headfimembers01), bit less than $130 right now...


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man I didn't know there was a headfi discount as well.  Ordered. 
  
 I am new to these guys. Where are these guys from anybody know?


----------



## peter123

dsnuts said:


> Oh man I didn't know there was a headfi discount as well.  Ordered.
> 
> I am new to these guys. Where are these guys from anybody know?




They're UK based. I believe Bob used to work for Rock Jaw before he started Trinity Audio.


----------



## Dsnuts

There seems to be no reviews on these at all. So it looks like everyone is taking a leap of faith on this one. Heck at this price however. Even if these guys just cover the bases for tuning it is a chance worth taking. I hope we get a good one.
  
 Titanium push pull. That is a new one. Also will mean a longer burn in time. Good luck to everyone that got a pair.


----------



## ericp10

Well I purchased that ZhiYin *QT5* Hybrid 5 (four BA, 1 DD) from aliexpress the other day. Found the merchant everyone was using, and ordered through my credit card. Everything looked find and got a huge discount. Then I get an email today from aliexpress saying they closed my order because they couldn't verify me (this is China and I've ordered hundreds of things from China like many of you have). They wanted my social security number, a copy of my license and something else to verify me. No can do. I know others from the states who ordered it with no problem. It's suppose to sound incredible. So, until it comes on Amazon or ebay, I'll just have to imagine. I was getting it for $250 or around there. Or maybe some of you (I know and trust) can order it if you you're not being vetted and order two (with me paying you of course). Now to look at this other phone you guys are talking about.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Oh man I didn't know there was a headfi discount as well.  Ordered.
> 
> I am new to these guys. Where are these guys from anybody know?


 
  
  
 I actually have some Rock Jaw samples floating around somewhere. Bob is a good guy and the Rock Jaw Kommand hybrid (wood with BA and DD) was nice sounding from my recollection with a great soundstage. Not a game changer, but a very nice sound for the price.  Still, not much is touching that U-12... Still on the fence regarding the Z5.


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> There seems to be no reviews on these at all. So it looks like everyone is taking a leap of faith on this one. Heck at this price however. Even if these guys just cover the bases for tuning it is a chance worth taking. I hope we get a good one.
> 
> Titanium push pull. That is a new one. Also will mean a longer burn in time. Good luck to everyone that got a pair.


 
  
 Well, Trinity has a good following and from Paul and a couple of others they seem to be just about at 2000J/A83 level with the current best Delta 2 and Sabre impressions(may want to factor in how the tuning may help as well). No reviews on the Master 4 yet but nobody really cares cause they trust Bob and the progression so far up to Atlas and Delta 2nd generation and some Sabre prototype comparisons.
  
 Obviously resale is very likely and even possible trade in program later on(which only worked so far because people like the stuff).
  
 My first Trinity but I have kept up enough. Also don't forget about the toxic upgrade cables that may be offered and the BT cable coming and the good support and build(who else decided to use spring relief on the cable jack beside RHA and thier 3 year warranty but Bob did even with replaceable cables).
  
 Of course there is seemingly a further filter upgrade before the Master 4 comes as Paul was championing the bit more tweakable Delta 2 filter system that seems to have more control over the sound.
  
 Bob let me upgrade already as I ordered the Sabre when the Master4 was not gonna be done. Then it changed and I am able to get the M4 and not pay my $42 balance owed till it is about to ship. 
  
 Can't go wrong for under $130.


----------



## peter123

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well. Worse case I'll just get the Bluetooth cable and use them as my BT IEM's, I'm sure they'll be good enough for that.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Well I purchased that ZhiYin *QT5* Hybrid 5 (four BA, 1 DD) from aliexpress the other day. Found the merchant everyone was using, and ordered through my credit card. Everything looked find and got a huge discount. Then I get an email today from aliexpress saying they closed my order because they couldn't verify me (this is China and I've ordered hundreds of things from China like many of you have). They wanted my social security number, a copy of my license and something else to verify me. No can do. I know others from the states who ordered it with no problem. It's suppose to sound incredible. So, until it comes on Amazon or ebay, I'll just have to imagine. I was getting it for $250 or around there. Or maybe some of you (I know and trust) can order it if you you're not being vetted and order two (with me paying you of course). Now to look at this other phone you guys are talking about.


 

 thats weird that hasn't happened for me yet. Are you sure you are using the correct settings when paying?


----------



## bhazard

I wonder why the order was closed like that. I don't remember ever having to give that much info to use aliexpress. I would never give out my SS number, and would advise not to.

When you do use aliexpress or order from China the first time, your credit card company may automatically place fraud protection on the transaction, which you would then need to allow. That is normal and expected.

A lot of good iems like the DQSM and QT5 are only found on aliexpress (or Taobao, but that is more difficult to use) so it would be a shame if they start requesting this info for everyone. (Edit: I think the DQSM is on Amazon now)

I've bought hundreds of items over the last few years with no info request like that though.


----------



## ericp10

bhazard said:


> I wonder why the order was closed like that. I don't remember ever having to give that much info to use aliexpress. I would never give out my SS number, and would advise not to.
> 
> When you do use aliexpress or order from China the first time, your credit card company may automatically place fraud protection on the transaction, which you would then need to allow. That is normal and expected.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah, I would never give that infor either.  The merchant is cool and I don't think it was his fault. He reached out to Aliexpress to try to fix it but couldn't. I suggested he put his products on ebay. He said he liked the idea and would look into that. The only reason they may have done all of this is because initially they prompted me to save my credit card info, but I declined that. Oh well. when it's the right time I will hear the QT5.


----------



## ericp10

redjohn456 said:


> thats weird that hasn't happened for me yet. Are you sure you are using the correct settings when paying?


 
 I did everything the merchant told me to do. It initially showed the payment was made. My credit card shows it pending, but Aliexpress (not the merchant) declined the transaction.


----------



## jant71

Maybe for the best. Sometimes that happens to me and maybe it happens for a reason. Maybe you are destined to be a Rose Pudding man


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Maybe for the best. Sometimes that happens to me and maybe it happens for a reason. Maybe you are destined to be a Rose Pudding man


 
  
 lol


----------



## jant71

...or Mr. Z is releasing a dual dynamic + four balanced armature model for ~$300 next week


----------



## Tom22

For those interested in my take of the Momentum In Ears:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-momentum-in-ear/reviews/16132


----------



## Gee Simpson

I currently have the ATH E40 on pre order for £70 ($100) but I'm not sure if I should cancel it and order the Phantom Master 4 instead with the 20% discount bringing it to £87 ($130). With the E40 I already know what it will sound like and it has very positive reviews. The Phantom 4 is more of an unknown quantity. I only want to order one or the other, any advice?


----------



## RedJohn456

He guys, I have had the DQSM D2 for a bit and here my impressions of them so far:
  
  
*DQSM D2 Impressions*​  ​ One thing I really appreciate about the DQSM D2 is how well it sounds at lower volumes. When studying, I tend to listen to music at low volumes to set the mood and the D2 sounds every bit as detailed and good at lower volumes. Some iems tend to sound better with higher volumes, but not so with the D2.
  
 Back in the good old days we had people choosing different teams for the different color TTPOD T1E iems they owned. I wanna do the same with the D2 filter colours. Team GREEN all the way baby! The bass is emphasized with this filter but done in a way that makes the bottom end have a bit more punch and sound more full.
  
 I was thinking about how to describe how the D2 sounds, and its confusing because it contradicts itself at times. It sounds so light, clear transparent but the midrange isn't thin or nasally as you might find in iems sporting the aforementioned characteristics. It is engaging without being treble forward, and detailed without being analytical, It knows when to pull back so it doesn't cross lines. 
  
 But if need be, it can go from a soft purring cat to a raging lion at the drop of a hat, which is perfectly exemplified by some EDM tracks. where its soft before the drop, and then BAM SUB BASS FOR DAYS BABY. I am like whoah where there come from? Its like a transformer (optimus prime  ftw), what you think is a well behaved iem is really a red fire truck waiting to run you over lol.
  

  
 While the D2 may be the best I have heard to date for the likes of rock, metal, heavy metal etc, I feel it performs just as well in many other genres. Sure it might not be the best for listening to Mongolian Tuvan Throat singing, it sounds fantastic for Top 40 music, blues and even jazz.
  
 Once If found tips that worked for me, it was smooth sailing all the way. I had excellent isolation and comfort after a few days. The D2 boasts class leading instrument separation and layering, with instrument positioning that is quite accurate for live recordings. Bass is tight and fast, with excellent decay and not bloomy or bloated in the least. The wide and spacious soundstage of the D2 really brings to life whatever you may listen to. I want to touch on the detail and resolution again - I am literally hearing things I haven't heard before in my favourite songs, even compared to the analytical VE Duke. This is detail and resolution done right!
  
 Btw so far all of this has been with the *GREEN FILTER ONLY*. The other two filters make it a beast for jazz, blues and acoustic music. So its like three headphones in one, as the filters have a big impact on how it sounds, so you can shape it your preferences. 
  
 Also all of this is running it singe ended, I haven't even gotten to how it sounds running with a balanced cable out of my Geek Out V2 lol. Perhaps I should leave that for next time... but I will say this, holy holographic 3D stage batman 
  
 Seriously the D2, when running balanced, portrays depth in songs in ways I have YET to seen. It feels like things are literally floating in front of me. But I digress 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
                                                                                           D2 with my Sony XBA Z5 balanced cable
  
  

        These have been my go to tips for the D2


----------



## slowpickr

redjohn456 said:


> He guys, I have had the DQSM D2 for a bit and here my impressions of them so far:
> 
> 
> *DQSM D2 Impressions*​
> ...




Nice impressions! Looking forward to getting mine on of these days even more now. Your pictures answered a question I had about these (they come with a case). Thanks.


----------



## B9Scrambler

While nowhere near as exciting as all those snazzy new Chinese iems coming out at the moment, I scooped up a pair of these today;

​
I saw that they had next to no coverage anywhere (despite being on the market for ~4 yrs) and since they were only 30 CAD, I figured I'd give them a shot. I've only listened to them for a couple hours but so far they're really nice. Smooth and refined, good detail and clarity without being strident, delicious mids (so far their greatest strength I'd say), and surprisingly restrained bass for a sports iem. A touch boosted, but nowhere near as bassy as the AS800AP. 

Makes me want to try that other AT sports iems that was getting some positive feedback at the end of last year.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> While nowhere near as exciting as all those snazzy new Chinese iems coming out at the moment, I scooped up a pair of these today;
> 
> ​
> I saw that they had next to no coverage anywhere (despite being on the market for ~4 yrs) and since they were only 30 CAD, I figured I'd give them a shot. I've only listened to them for a couple hours but so far they're really nice. Smooth and refined, good detail and clarity without being strident, delicious mids (so far their greatest strength I'd say), and surprisingly restrained bass for a sports iem. A touch boosted, but nowhere near as bassy as the AS800AP.
> ...


 
  
 I took my old CP300 that I bought new on sale for $9...

  
  
 Took the earhooks off and..

 ...teamed it up with my BGVP "C" cable and a bit more bass EQ since I am using with VE donut foams(and sans amp till next week) and I quickly decided to sell my original Monk and the Dark Horse which are a a nice step up from the Monk. Also had the VE Zen 2.0 and you are exactly right about the mids that none of the other could quite match and smooth treble but slightly brighter than Zen 2.0. The old 13.5mm driver can still be quite good. Quite happy with and not missing any of the other buds.
  
 I'd say the only other goods sports IEMs they have left to try are the CKP500 and the Sport 3. Sport 1 isn't that good(good sig but not refined or detailed to any extent) and the Sport 2 is more capable but has very little bass for whatever reason.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> I took my old CP300 that I bought new on sale for $9...
> 
> Took the earhooks off and..
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's pretty sweet! Nice mods. Didn't realize there was an earbud equivalent to the CKP300, but that explains a fair bit. These things have earbud style tuning, or at least the treble/mid focus really reminds me of the Senn MX470/Monk+/Monk I own. Would love to get my hands on the CP300 to see what they're like. Too bad the entire lineup was discontinued. 
  
 If there are any Canadians in London, ON that want to give the CKP300 a try before they disappear, head over to Factory Direct off Exeter Rd. 29.99 CAD. Fair price for the quality I'd say, and a heck of a lot cheaper than what they're trying to charge on Amazon (99.50 CAD for the same color I got...hahahaha....watta knee slapper).


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/t/810751/the-earphone-game-just-got-a-lot-more-sirius-the-new-five-driver-hybrid-flagship-from-fidue


----------



## ericp10

Well the Z5 and D2 are on the way to me. That Sirius will need a serious (pun intended) price drop before I consider it. QT5 should be coming soon too (we hope).


----------



## MuZo2

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Well the Z5 and D2 are on the way to me. That Sirius will need a serious (pun intended) price drop before I consider it. QT5 should be coming soon too (we hope).


 

 The Sony Z5? Nice   Just a word of warning, be extra gentle with the connector, they are more on the fragile side of things and can get loose after awhile if you fiddle with the socket too much. But it never affected the sound for me.


----------



## ericp10

redjohn456 said:


> The Sony Z5? Nice   Just a word of warning, be extra gentle with the connector, they are more on the fragile side of things and can get loose after awhile if you fiddle with the socket too much. But it never affected the sound for me.


 
  
  
 Thank you for that information. I'll probably just put the balanced cables on it and leave it like that. The Pono just came in.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sony Z5? Nice   Just a word of warning, be extra gentle with the connector, they are more on the fragile side of things and can get loose after awhile if you fiddle with the socket too much. But it never affected the sound for me.
> ...




Congrats on the Pono! I'm sure you'll love it (have to spring for the Sony one of these days, but too much stuff out there  (not to mention other expenses)


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Congrats on the Pono! I'm sure you'll love it (have to spring for the Sony one of these days, but too much stuff out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

Your in for a treat Ericp. Glad your gonna get to hear these with the Pono. As for burn in I would definitely give them drivers a good run in but you should be able to hear their brilliance on the pono immediately. 
  
 I got my Sony upgraded single end cables, have them connected to my ICAN amp. So good it is crazy. 
  
 Plug the balanced onto the pono. Plug the pono to the wall charger and just let it play.  You get a 2 burn in one. Lol.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Thank you for that information. I'll probably just put the balanced cables on it and leave it like that. The Pono just came in.


 

 if the ear hanger design is causing you a pain, consider the "upgrade" cables that sony provides for the Z5. I am only referring to comfort as they don't have those pesky hangers and is almost like a regular cable design.


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-nc-noise-cancelling-headphone/reviews/16154


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Your in for a treat Ericp. Glad your gonna get to hear these with the Pono. As for burn in I would definitely give them drivers a good run in but you should be able to hear their brilliance on the pono immediately.
> 
> I got my Sony upgraded single end cables, have them connected to my ICAN amp. So good it is crazy.
> 
> Plug the balanced onto the pono. Plug the pono to the wall charger and just let it play.  You get a 2 burn in one. Lol.


 
  
  
 Thanks buddy! I'll let you know how it goes next week. This is your fault by the way. lol ... Happy listening!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Thanks buddy! I'll let you know how it goes next week. This is your fault by the way. lol ... Happy listening!




It's been his fault since the beginning if time lol!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> It's been his fault since the beginning if time lol!


 

 what happened to the 13 step audio holics addiction treatment program?
 seems like the 13 th step is to return to head-fi and find your wallet!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> what happened to the 13 step audio holics addiction treatment program?
> seems like the 13 th step is to return to head-fi and find your wallet!


 
  
  
 lol
  
  
 The ORIVETI PRIMACY is like liquid musical magic with the Pono... (sorry, but that's what came to mind....lol)...


----------



## doctorjazz

Posted this on the "On a Mission to like jazz" thread...
Love my Pono, but it doesn't play well with all my headphones. Specifically, it told of the high end using my acs encore, and doesn't play well with the Etymotic ER-4 either. I've been told the output impedance is high, don't know if that's the case. Pono sounds great with all the other cans I've tried it with. 

I'm sitting in my living room, got nutty He-1000's on, LP12 turntable, Pro-Ject Phono stage, MicroZOTL 2 amp, Mojo Joule v5 LPS, playing my Allison Miller's Boom Tic Boom LP, Otiswas a Polar Bear. I know I mentioned this before, but this is fabulous post bop...stellar band (Myra Melford, Jenny Scheinman, Kirk Knuffke, Ben Goldberg, Todd Sickafoose. This would be considered a Super Group in any just world). And, it is a great sounding recording, just beautiful sound and great music. Have a big smile plastered on my face...


----------



## peter123

Damn, now I want a Pono to....

Edit: I think I've read somewhere that the Pono doesn't support resume play after being shut off, is that correct?


----------



## Charliemotta

peter123 said:


> Damn, now I want a Pono to....
> 
> Edit: I think I've read somewhere that the Pono doesn't support resume play after being shut off, is that correct?


 
 I know Fleasbaby has one Peter.  Check with him.


----------



## peter123

charliemotta said:


> I know Fleasbaby has one Peter.  Check with him.




Thanks Charlie, will do.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Posted this on the "On a Mission to like jazz" thread...
> Love my Pono, but it doesn't play well with all my headphones. Specifically, it told of the high end using my acs encore, and doesn't play well with the Etymotic ER-4 either. I've been told the output impedance is high, don't know if that's the case. Pono sounds great with all the other cans I've tried it with.
> 
> I'm sitting in my living room, got nutty He-1000's on, LP12 turntable, Pro-Ject Phono stage, MicroZOTL 2 amp, Mojo Joule v5 LPS, playing my Allison Miller's Boom Tic Boom LP, Otiswas a Polar Bear. I know I mentioned this before, but this is fabulous post bop...stellar band (Myra Melford, Jenny Scheinman, Kirk Knuffke, Ben Goldberg, Todd Sickafoose. This would be considered a Super Group in any just world). And, it is a great sounding recording, just beautiful sound and great music. Have a big smile plastered on my face...


 

 damm never heard Polar Bear music, have to check it out!! I'm listening though the upgraded microZOTL2 amp that Ben Z from Mojo Audio stripped down to bare bones headphone functionality and increased its musicality by about 30%.  On David Bowie's BLACKSTAR all the saxes finally sound just right, and voice and reverb sound totally natural through 7XX Mahogonys   best sound I've ever heard from that headphone....Ben is REALLY on to some thing here.......amazing improvement with NO NEW PARTS , only less parts!!!!!


----------



## peter123

My thought on the HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-sabre-9018-usb-dac/reviews/16195


----------



## FUYU

peter123 said:


> My thought on the HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-sabre-9018-usb-dac/reviews/16195




Just got mine, today! Pretty much sums up my thoughts as well.


----------



## peter123

fuyu said:


> Just got mine, today! Pretty much sums up my thoughts as well.


----------



## bjaardker

That Sirius sounds interesting, but I can't imagine dropping that kind of cash on a universal IEM.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to the 13 step audio holics addiction treatment program?
> ...




I'm into gasseous musical magic myself, 

But seriously, folks, you have the Sony coming as well, correct Eric? as these are in the same ballpark, price wise, I'd be curious how they compare (Both can be used balanced out of the Pono, from what I understand). Not TOTL pricing, but not inexpensive either...
Thanks


----------



## peter123

My DQSM D2 reviewfor those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-dqsm/reviews/16200


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> I'm into gasseous musical magic myself,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'll let you know doctorjazz. I'm expecting the Z5 to perform even better than the Primacy. Interesting enough, I think the Primacy has much better synergy with the Pono than the K3003. Since I don't have expedited shipping, it's looking like I won't see the D2 until July.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> My thought on the HiFime Sabre 9018 USB DAC for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifime-sabre-9018-usb-dac/reviews/16195


 
  
 That was a great review. As mentioned, I look forward to you getting your hands on a zuperdac for a comparison. I have the hifimediy u2 es9023 sabre dac, and it's excellent, but the zuperdac with it's 9018k2m dac is a step above and has really taken my listening to a different level. Possibly it and the hifimediy 9018 are quite comparable though, which means they are both awesome.
  
 Anyway, keep the great reviews Peter!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> That was a great review. As mentioned, I look forward to you getting your hands on a zuperdac for a comparison. I have the hifimediy u2 es9023 sabre dac, and it's excellent, but the zuperdac with it's 9018k2m dac is a step above and has really taken my listening to a different level. Possibly it and the hifimediy 9018 are quite comparable though, which means they are both awesome.
> 
> Anyway, keep the great reviews Peter!




Thanks mate! I'm pretty curious on the Zuperdac myself. I hope I'll get to hear it one day.


----------



## anticute

waynes world said:


> That was a great review. As mentioned, I look forward to you getting your hands on a zuperdac for a comparison. I have the hifimediy u2 es9023 sabre dac, and it's excellent, but the zuperdac with it's 9018k2m dac is a step above and has really taken my listening to a different level. Possibly it and the hifimediy 9018 are quite comparable though, which means they are both awesome.
> 
> Anyway, keep the great reviews Peter!


 

 I'm still waiting for my Zuperdac. The first shipment disappeared on the way somewhere, so Zorloo has sent me a replacement. The only thing worrying me is the high output impedance (4.7 ohm), since I started considering something like the QT5 (8 ohm). Do any of you know the output impedance of the hifimediy or the iBasso D14?


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone ever use an iBasso T3? It's not new, I've had it for a long time (but it disappeared in the pocket of a travel headphone case and I haven't seen it in who knows how long until yesterday, found it looking for something else). It is the CUTEST little amp you'll ever see!! I used it with my Pono (which doesn't play well with my acs Encores), and thought it was very nice sounding (haven't compared it to other amps yet). And, being so small, it is easy to use with the Pono and it's odd shape.
Just sayin'...


----------



## ericp10

Ds and dweaver I'm counting on you guys to not let me down about the Z5 (lol). I am expecting it today, but right now I have dusted off the Xba H3 of and connected to the Pono. Wow! Neil Young's Down By The River sounds fantastic!! Now, if the Z5 is going to surpass this, well we will really have a marvelous iem/DAP pairing.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Ds and dweaver I'm counting on you guys to not let me down about the Z5 (lol). I am expecting it today, but right now I have dusted off the Xba H3 of and connected to the Pono. Wow! Neil Young's Down By The River sounds fantastic!! Now, if the Z5 is going to surpass this, well we will really have a marvelous iem/DAP pairing.




OK Eric, have an H3 gathering dust as well, I'll have to dig through and try it with my Pono, report back (I can see an Z5 in my future...)
(have to sell something...anyone want anything?)


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> OK Eric, have an H3 gathering dust as well, I'll have to dig through and try it with my Pono, report back (I can see an Z5 in my future...)
> (have to sell something...anyone want anything?)


 
  
  
 Well, I want your
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HE-1000 (at a really steep discount) ...... LOL


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK Eric, have an H3 gathering dust as well, I'll have to dig through and try it with my Pono, report back (I can see an Z5 in my future...)
> ...





Sure...will it be knives, guns, swords, a duel like in Hamilton!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Sure...will it be knives, guns, swords, a duel like in Hamilton!


 
  
  
 lol


----------



## ericp10

Well the H3 was a delight to my ears with the Pono (no Z5 in my box yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I went back to the Primacy. Wow wow wow! The synergy between these two. Yes, it outclass the H3. Bass is so tight, robust and refined connected to the Pono. Yet, the Primacy's bass isn't overbearing. Highs are very extended without being harsh, and mids are lush and full. The sound is a tad bit on the warm side, but very airy. I should add that I do have the Primacy connected to ASEN silver-plated upgrade cables (the Primacy cable is silver-plated to and is connected to my W-60). This is quickly becoming my preferred DAP sound quality-wise (just beating out the Plenue D by a little bit).


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Well the H3 was a delight to my ears with the Pono (no Z5 in my box yet :confused_face: ), but I went back to the Primacy. Wow wow wow! The synergy between these two. Yes, it outclass the H3. Bass is so tight, robust and refined connected to the Pono. Yet, the Primacy's bass isn't overbearing. Highs are very extended without being harsh, and mids are lush and full. The sound is a tad bit on the warm side, but very airy. I should add that I do have the Primacy connected to ASEN silver-plated upgrade cables (the Primacy cable is silver-plated to and is connected to my W-60). This is quickly becoming my preferred DAP sound quality-wise (just beating out the Plenue D by a little bit).




By this you mean the Pono? Has been mine for a year and a half, though, as I mentioned, it doesn't play well with every headphone (but who gets along with everyone? Aside from me, of course  )
Still kicking around the Primacy, be curious what you think when you get the Sony.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> By this you mean the Pono? Has been mine for a year and a half, though, as I mentioned, it doesn't play well with every headphone (but who gets along with everyone? Aside from me, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hide your wallet, credit cards and hope you have amnesia....


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> By this you mean the Pono? Has been mine for a year and a half, though, as I mentioned, it doesn't play well with every headphone (but who gets along with everyone? Aside from me, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes
  
  


drbluenewmexico said:


> hide your wallet, credit cards and hope you have amnesia....


 
 It's hopeless for him (just like the rest of us).... lol  To be honest, the U-12 is my endgame as far as iems are concerned; yet, here I am again.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have to check out the U-12 one of these days...it was offered as I was already spending much too much on other stuff (see above posts...). One of these days...
You have the custom? (they make it as universal as well, if I remember correctly). 
I went for customs, the acs Encore, they're OK, but think I could have done better for the money. Buying customs is such a crap shoot, seems to me. 



ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > By this you mean the Pono? Has been mine for a year and a half, though, as I mentioned, it doesn't play well with every headphone (but who gets along with everyone? Aside from me, of course  )
> ...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Have to check out the U-12 one of these days...it was offered as I was already spending much too much on other stuff (see above posts...). One of these days...
> You have the custom? (they make it as universal as well, if I remember correctly).
> I went for customs, the acs Encore, they're OK, but think I could have done better for the money. Buying customs is such a crap shoot, seems to me.


 
  
 Nah, I have enough customs. I chose the universal. Universals fit so much better today than four or five years ago.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't think I'm going custom again...


----------



## RedJohn456

I posted some early thoughts about my first tube amp the xDuoo TA-03 over at: http://www.head-fi.org/t/811226/xduoo-ta-03-tube-amplifier-24bit-192khz-usb-dac-impressions-and-reviews-thread
  
 Fantastic amp offering that has opened my eyes to what amps can do for one's music enjoyment. Now I am thinking of what tubes to try out with my amp....slipper slope here I come!

 And also chinese amps ftw


----------



## anticute

redjohn456 said:


> I posted some early thoughts about my first tube amp the xDuoo TA-03 over at: http://www.head-fi.org/t/811226/xduoo-ta-03-tube-amplifier-24bit-192khz-usb-dac-impressions-and-reviews-thread
> 
> Fantastic amp offering that has opened my eyes to what amps can do for one's music enjoyment. Now I am thinking of what tubes to try out with my amp....slipper slope here I come!
> 
> And also chinese amps ftw


 
 My Little Dot I+ is apparently stuck in customs.....


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> I posted some early thoughts about my first tube amp the xDuoo TA-03 over at: http://www.head-fi.org/t/811226/xduoo-ta-03-tube-amplifier-24bit-192khz-usb-dac-impressions-and-reviews-thread
> 
> Fantastic amp offering that has opened my eyes to what amps can do for one's music enjoyment. Now I am thinking of what tubes to try out with my amp....slipper slope here I come!
> 
> And also chinese amps ftw


 
  
 Very cool! My only niggle is how large it is. Look... as big as a laptop or stereo receiver!
  

  





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, I'm looking forward to your ongoing impressions.


----------



## RedJohn456

anticute said:


> My Little Dot I+ is apparently stuck in customs.....


 
  
 I know that pain all too well 
  


waynes world said:


> Very cool! My only niggle is how large it is. Look... as big as a laptop or stereo receiver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 haha good one. I like how small it is actually, looks right at home on my desk


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Well the H3 was a delight to my ears with the Pono (no Z5 in my box yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Oh yea Eric. Wait till you try balanced out on that Pono using that Z5. Your gonna have some moments where you won't believe what your hearing. It is stupendously crazy sounding. As good as that Pono is. It is that balanced mode that really makes that player worth the money and more.
  
 The uber wide stage of the Z5 give them the edge on all the 3Dness of the balanced mode. It is very easy to use in balanced. Just plug the right cable to your right line out. Your left cable on the left head phone out. Go into your settings. Turn on your balanced mode. Ignore the warning and prepare yourself.
  
 I know your into your 3D stage in your earphones. It takes that sound aspect into another realm you might not be ready for. Lol. I am willing to bet you haven't heard anything quite like the Z5 and the Pono in balanced.
  
 Exited for you buddy. Cuz I remember the first time I heard it in balanced. Simply mind blowing.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Oh yea Eric. Wait till you try balanced out on that Pono using that Z5. Your gonna have some moments where you won't believe what your hearing. It is stupendously crazy sounding. As good as that Pono is. It is that balanced mode that really makes that player worth the money and more.
> 
> The uber wide stage of the Z5 give them the edge on all the 3Dness of the balanced mode. It is very easy to use in balanced. Just plug the right cable to your right line out. Your left cable on the left head phone out. Go into your settings. Turn on your balanced mode. Ignore the warning and prepare yourself.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Z5 is stuck in mail limbo somewhere. hopefully I'll hear this combination tomorrow, Ds. Can't wait to let you know when I finally hear this glorious combination you've been raving about. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glorious is one way to describe it. Just plant in your mind how them very nice uber expensive room set ups sound like. I think you might get a good idea the type of sound level we are talking about It is the best way to describe the sonics of that combo. It don't sound anything like you have earphones in your ears. It sounds so much more grand than that. It is sheer madness the sound that combo provides. You have to experience it with your music to truly understand.

 Look forward to what you think.


----------



## kendfw

I just rushed home to play with my new toy. I have to say the cable is way too long (about 1ft or 30cm longer than easy m2 - 4 ft) for me. Maybe, I am too short for it or my distance cousins in China are way taller than me.

OOTB the mid is not recessed at all. Pretty good and will continue to observe the SQ. It is a good start nonetheless.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Glorious is one way to describe it. Just plant in your mind how them very nice uber expensive room set ups sound like. I think you might get a good idea the type of sound level we are talking about It is the best way to describe the sonics of that combo. It don't sound anything like you have earphones in your ears. It sounds so much more grand than that. It is sheer madness the sound that combo provides. You have to experience it with your music to truly understand.
> 
> Look forward to what you think.


 

 looking forward to the MADNESS!


----------



## doctorjazz

You guys are killing me...
Back to the Z5-There seems to be a "Z5 Ultimate", for $700, I assume that isn't the one you are discussing
Then there's the upgrade cable, I think I remember that you got it as well, correct?


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> You guys are killing me...
> Back to the Z5-There seems to be a "Z5 Ultimate", for $700, I assume that isn't the one you are discussing
> Then there's the upgrade cable, I think I remember that you got it as well, correct?




I'm sure glad I'm happy with the $5 monks lol! Well, and the Nighthawks


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> You guys are killing me...
> Back to the Z5-There seems to be a "Z5 Ultimate", for $700, I assume that isn't the one you are discussing
> Then there's the upgrade cable, I think I remember that you got it as well, correct?


 
  
 No need for the $700 one. I would definitely go for the $500 or lesser. I am 100% satisfied with the stock balanced cable. Single end cable I just upgraded and that will cost you $86 on ebay.
  
 Even with upgraded single ended cable it does not come out to $700.


----------



## Dsnuts

waynes world said:


> I'm sure glad I'm happy with the $5 monks lol! Well, and the Nighthawks


 

  I jumped on the monk + massdrop edition. Will hear my first pair of monks soon. Can't wait. Love me some cheapo earbuds.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> I jumped on the monk + massdrop edition. Will hear my first pair of monks soon. Can't wait. Love me some cheapo earbuds.




Awesome Ds! They are stupid good for the price. And you don't have to worry about busting them since they are so cheap


----------



## ericp10

Okay, it official. The ORIVETI-PRIMACY is one of the best $300 to $500 iems I've ever heard. It keeps exceeding my expectations by leaps and bounds every time I put it in my ears. Now, going to see if the Z5 is here yet.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Okay, it official. The ORIVETI-PRIMACY is one of the best $300 to $500 iems I've ever heard. It keeps exceeding my expectations by leaps and bounds every time I put it in my ears. Now, going to see if the Z5 is here yet.


 

 curious, Ericp10, what are the iems that the Olivetti Primacy is beating down that are in the 300-500 range????
 did the Z5 arrive? excited to hear your reactions to it, esp. in balanced mode on the PONO player. then we can
 tell if DS is still sane...


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> curious, Ericp10, what are the iems that the Olivetti Primacy is beating down that are in the 300-500 range????
> did the Z5 arrive? excited to hear your reactions to it, esp. in balanced mode on the PONO player. then we can
> tell if DS is still sane...


 
  
 The clarity and soundstage beats the Westone Pro 50, it pulls ahead of the XBA H3 connected to the Pono for sure (and at least equal to it if not better with other DAP sources), And I would say its overall sound if fuller and cleaner than the  Dunu DN-2000J by a good margin. Haven't compared it with the FX850 yet, but I'm thinking that timbre will be hard to beat in the JVC. Yet, I'm thinking the Primacy will be airier and much more extended than the JVC.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, the heavyweight match will be the Sony versus the ORIVETI-PRIMACY "and in this corner...). Can't wait for my ringside seat!


----------



## mochill

ericp10 said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > curious, Ericp10, what are the iems that the Olivetti Primacy is beating down that are in the 300-500 range????
> ...


no way versus the dn2000j


----------



## mochill

Sony z5 versus sirius is a better competition


----------



## Dsnuts

Z5 is not a detail king or has the best balance but it has one of the most enjoyable sound signatures I can recall ever hearing. It has the type of sound that just let you enjoy the tune for what it is be it a Jazz riff or A states of trance it brings out the emphasis of tunes perhaps the way they were meant to be heard.
  
 I have iems with fuller more detailed mid ranges, tighter more linear bass, and even more treble emphasis. But it is the whole sound with that large and in charge stage that just makes them so damn enjoyable.
  
 It is not in any way analytical or anywhere near neutral but it boasts some of the best detailed 3D imagery for any earphone I have owned or heard. This with your best quality tracks in balanced mode and you got a serious contender for one of the best sound combos on the market.


----------



## RedJohn456

mochill said:


> no way versus the dn2000j


 

 Did you hear the oriveti?


----------



## ericp10

Opening the Z5 now. I'll report first impression in a little while.


----------



## ericp10

Pono + Z5 + balanced mode (without burn in that I believe in) = Might be the FULLEST sounding IEM I've ever heard. Ds - as usual - is onto some thing. Might be the widest spacing IEM I've heard too. Now, the U-12 may come close in fullness (need to compare), but as wide as the U-12 is, I think the 5 has it beat in this mode. Clarity? Pretty darn good, but it needs burn in before I can give a fair assessment of the clarity. Right now, the Primacy and U-12 beats it. I hear potential though. And yes, out of the box it's fuller than the XBA H3 by a good measure. It sound like you're in the room with the musicians. I'm impressed. More listening and burn in needed. 
  
  
  
 To keep it simple>>> THESE ARE FREAKIN' AWESOME!!! (out of the box)...


----------



## Dsnuts

I was thinking people were on something alright when they were mentioning that the Pono Z5 combo was end game.
  
 Once you get used to that space in the music it is tough to hear other earphones that don't have it. 
  
 If I remember on open listen the bass will be bigger which masks a bit of the mids. The mids on my pair is much more realized after burn in I think due to the bass tightening.  
  
 But you can hear their magic almost immediately.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Pono + Z5 + balanced mode (without burn in that I believe in) = Might be the FULLEST sounding IEM I've ever heard. Ds - as usual - is onto some thing. Might be the widest spacing IEM I've heard too. Now, the U-12 may come close in fullness (need to compare), but as wide as the U-12 is, I think the 5 has it beat in this mode. Clarity? Pretty darn good, but it needs burn in before I can give a fair assessment of the clarity. Right now, the Primacy and U-12 beats it. I hear potential though. And yes, out of the box it's fuller than the XBA H3 by a good measure. It sound like you're in the room with the musicians. I'm impressed. More listening and burn in needed.
> 
> 
> 
> To keep it simple>>> THESE ARE FREAKIN' AWESOME!!! (out of the box)...


 
  
  


dsnuts said:


> I was thinking people were on something alright when they were mentioning that the Pono Z5 combo was end game.
> 
> Once you get used to that space in the music it is tough to hear other earphones that don't have it.
> 
> ...


 

 Okay now I regret selling my pair before getting to hear it balanced, never mind balanced out of a pono.... sad face


----------



## Dsnuts

My upgraded single cable sound great makes single end sound much more closer to what the Pono and balanced does especially using 3D mode on my ICAN.  But is still 2nd best from using the balanced mode.
  
 That balanced mode surrounds you with sound, it is crazy. You can just close your eyes and hear each instrument and vocals have their own space in the track. 
  
 Sorry to hear you got rid of yours before you got to hear them in balanced. I am willing to bet you would have probably kept them if you did hear them in balanced.


----------



## doctorjazz

So, @dsnuts and @eric10, if I remember correctly, you guys sprang (sprung?) for the upgraded balanced cable, correct?


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> So, @dsnuts and @eric10, if I remember correctly, you guys sprang (sprung?) for the upgraded balanced cable, correct?


 
  
  
 Not me. The balanced cable came with the iem (both cables are silver plated according to the specs I've read).


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> My upgraded single cable sound great makes single end sound much more closer to what the Pono and balanced does especially using 3D mode on my ICAN.  But is still 2nd best from using the balanced mode.
> 
> That balanced mode surrounds you with sound, it is crazy. You can just close your eyes and hear each instrument and vocals have their own space in the track.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got rid of yours before you got to hear them in balanced. I am willing to bet you would have probably kept them if you did hear them in balanced.


 

 I didnt have an adapter then to use the sony balanced cable out of my Geek Out V2. the balanced out from Geek Out V2 is rather good, so it does make me wonder....


----------



## Dsnuts

The stock cables are just standard OFC. The balanced cable is also OFC but it expands the sound so much in balanced mode that I don't feel an upgraded silver cable is needed.
  
 The upgraded silver cables are these 

 These are silver coated OFC but has 4 wires per each line. It brings out even more detail and balances out the sound more so over the stock single cable.
  
 Dweaver recently bought the balanced cable version of these upgraded cables. If you search on fleabay you will find them. He didn't feel they were worth the upgrade. I am completely happy with the stock balanced cable. I don't feel there is anything I want more than how that sounds.  I opted for this single ended cable to use the Z5 in single mode on occasion using my various Daps.
  


 Muc-M20BL1


----------



## doctorjazz

Dweaver recently bought the balanced cable version of these upgraded cables. If you search on fleabay you will find them. He didn't feel they were worth the upgrade. I am completely happy with the stock balanced cable.* I don't feel there is anything I want more than how that sounds*.  I opted for this single ended cable to use the Z5 in single mode on occasion using my various Daps.




I've heard those words before...


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> The stock cables are just standard OFC. The balanced cable is also OFC but it expands the sound so much in balanced mode that I don't feel an upgraded silver cable is needed.
> 
> The upgraded silver cables are these
> 
> ...


 

 FWIW, the Z5 cable connector is not the sturdiest, I would suggest not taking out the cable too often. Keep the balanced cable attached and then use an adapter to connect with single ended outputs.
  
 Like so
  


 I have the balanced cable attached all the time, sparing the MMCX connector any abuse. I REALLY freaking wish Sony used the MDR EX1000 style screw on connector. Heck even the new Fidue uses it :/
  
 I had some spare balanced cables lying around from getting my Z5 warrantied so I use them with my other iems. I didn't have the adaptors when I owned the Z5.
  
 I have an adapter that goes Sony -> 3.5mm Regular  and Sony -> 3.5mm Balanced


----------



## Dsnuts

Adapter is a great idea. I have no idea where to get them however. Your right I am trying to limit how many times I am taking cables on and off. So far just 3 times. Stock to balanced now to upgraded cable. Wish there was a way to get single which splits to balanced.
  
 I would try out all my earphones in balanced mode if there was such an adapter.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> The stock cables are just standard OFC. The balanced cable is also OFC but it expands the sound so much in balanced mode that I don't feel an upgraded silver cable is needed.
> 
> The upgraded silver cables are these
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hmmm? I don't know Ds, but I have the Japan import version Z5. On the box and inside manual says both of my cables are silver-coated OFC (balanced and regular stereo cable). Maybe the American version come with different cables (and Sony is trying to milk more money out of us Americans). I'm just saying. Regardless, I won't be buying additional cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow if so that is an awesome deal. I will check my box.


----------



## RedJohn456

ericp10 said:


> Hmmm? I don't know Ds, but I have the Japan import version Z5. On the box and inside manual says both of my cables are silver-coated OFC (balanced and regular stereo cable). Maybe the American version come with different cables (and Sony is trying to milk more money out of us Americans). I'm just saying. Regardless, I won't be buying additional cables.


 

 Sony has done this before, the US EX1000 came with the inferior EX600 cable while the Japanese models came with the better EX1000 cable. Why? Because sony lol. So I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled a similar move with the Z5.... Crap now I am thinking of picking up another pair eventually lol. I got em for so cheap the first time I couldn't say no. I doubt I will find another such deal, especially for a Japanese model.


----------



## doctorjazz

redjohn456 said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > The stock cables are just standard OFC. The balanced cable is also OFC but it expands the sound so much in balanced mode that I don't feel an upgraded silver cable is needed.
> ...




That looks like the adaptor from the Zen earbud (I have the balanced Zen 2), no?
A cable manufacturer can throw one together, I got one from Surf Cables, if I remember correctly (to use for the Pono from a balanced AK type cable).


----------



## RedJohn456

doctorjazz said:


> That looks like the adaptor from the Zen earbud (I have the balanced Zen 2), no?
> A cable manufacturer can throw one together, I got one from Surf Cables, if I remember correctly (to use for the Pono from a balanced AK type cable).


 

 Correct, those are the adapters that come with the Zen 2 Balanced edition. Been so darn useful in terms of not having to switch cables, and the adapters can take quite a bit of abuse compared to the average MMCX joint.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, this balanced listening thing is changing my earphone world. I can actually understand the lyrics coming out of the BeeGees mouths!! That's Huge!!!! lol
  
  
 The only thing that's is a downer is that the Z5s are only giving a 90-Day warrantly on these Z5s. Now, I have yet to break an earphone (with tape my old SE530s play well), but that's something for the rest of you to consider if thinking about going this route. The lowest I've seen for these recently is $470-ish. Is the sound worth it? Balanced, yet!


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes the weakest part of the Z5 is indeed the connector. No screw on cap. It is on borrowed time if you accidently yank them out of the ears a few times.
  
 Worth the risk for a new pair? Absolutely.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've used those Zen adaptors for my acs Encores, when I have the balanced cable in and am too lazy to change it to single ended, or will listen to something single ended (say, iPad), but will be changing to the Pono balanced in short order (the acs isn't really a good match for the Pono, as I've mentioned earlier, balanced or not. Also have the balanced cable for Pono for my HE-1000, which does drive well off the balanced Pono, but, since I don't really walk around with the HEK outside, there really is no point to not just connecting the HEK to the ZOTL2, which sounds MUCH better...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

dsnuts said:


> Adapter is a great idea. I have no idea where to get them however. Your right I am trying to limit how many times I am taking cables on and off. So far just 3 times. Stock to balanced now to upgraded cable. Wish there was a way to get single which splits to balanced.
> 
> I would try out all my earphones in balanced mode if there was such an adapter.


 

 We offer short adapters and long interconnects. We usually recommend getting balanced termination on the main cable and getting adapters that converts to SE, since it doesn't work well the other way around (due to grounding).


----------



## doctorjazz

(those wouldn't work for the Pono...)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

The ones pictured are just examples of adapter builds, but they can be done with dual 3.5mm females on one end and single ended male on the other end.


----------



## Dsnuts

I forgot to mention Ericp. I am using spiral dot tips. Should open up the sound a bit more than stock hybrids. Try wider bore tips.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> I forgot to mention Ericp. I am using spiral dot tips. Should open up the sound a bit more than stock hybrids. Try wider bore tips.


 
  
  
 Already figured that might be the case. I'm using some UE blueish wide bore tips. I've never liked the stock tips (for the Sony earphones anyway). Like minds...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Adapter is a great idea. I have no idea where to get them however. Your right I am trying to limit how many times I am taking cables on and off. So far just 3 times. Stock to balanced now to upgraded cable. Wish there was a way to get single which splits to balanced.
> 
> I would try out all my earphones in balanced mode if there was such an adapter.


 

 Surf cables makes them to order. they did a good job on the one i got, and it sounds lovely.


----------



## ericp10

I've been comparing the balanced Z5 to the U-12. Very interesting comparison. The Sound signatures are different, but I would say that performance is very close to being equal. First, the Z5 has a wider soundstage and more space between instruments than the U-12. The U-12 does spacing and soundstage quite well on its own, but the balanced Z5 is the clear winner from that standpoint. You're closer to the stage with the U-12 than you are with the Z5. As for full 3D sound, the Z5 has a very slight edge on the U-12, but I think it may be fair to call them even. Bass is definitely a couple of touches thicker and somewhat more natural sounding than the U-12. But the BAs inside of the U-12 make the bass sound dynamic.
  
 Detail and micro-detail-wise the U-12 wins. The Z5 isn't far behind, but the U-12 has the capability of digging a little deeper for those details. I'm really knit picking here because performance-wise both are very close to being even. Again, you want more spacing and a wider soundstage, go with the Z5 Balanced setup. You want the music a bit more close to you and more intimate (you still get a wide soundstage and very good spacing), go with the U-12. you want more micro-details presented, got with the U-!2. Like Ds stated, the Z5 Balance/Pono gives you the sense of being a room set up for music with one of the best high-end systems you've ever heard, but connected to a great subwoofer (that doesn't intrude on the mids and highs). Happy listening.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your digging on them ericp.  By the way I checked my manual as well and you are right the cables that come on the Z5 are all silver coated OFC. 
  
 I have no idea why the upgraded cables give more detail. Perhaps it is the way they are configured but they are more fancy for certain and heartier looking. Sonically I think they are a step up from stock single ended cables but then I would hope they are for being almost $100 separately so that is good news in deed.
  
 No wonder they have great sound from the get go but I would definitely put them on the burn in. Let that bass settle.


----------



## doctorjazz

You guys are KILLING ME!!!! :rolleyes:


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> You guys are KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

It is what it is. I honestly believe they are worthy of the asking price of $500. Not so much $700. Especially now that I found out they do have some nicer cables included in the package. This explains how the treble is so silky buttery smooth with stock cables.
  
 While I like my new cables a lot as it does not have them stiff ear guides that are on the stock cables and actually fit my ears better and are nicer. They are an upgrade but not a 100% necessity either. Stock cables are just fine. Especially them balanced cables.


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> You guys are KILLING ME US!!!!!!!


 
  
 Fixed that for ya.


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is simply one of the most gorgeous sounds imaginable. No other way to put it.
  
 Having them roomy sonics on the go is simply amazing.


----------



## doctorjazz

Still waiting for Eric's Battle Royale, which has to wait for burn in, I know...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Still waiting for Eric's Battle Royale, which has to wait for burn in, I know...


 
  
  
 Yep, it will be awhile. I still haven't compared the Z5 to the H3, but I can tell (it's clear) that the Z5's tuning is quite a bit better. The H3 is still a wonderful sounding iem to my ears, but the Z5 cleans the sound up with more space and detail. If you  can  get the H3 between $200 - $250, you are getting a steal though.


----------



## doctorjazz

Have the H3, but not balanced.
Going to look into this, if it can compete with the U12, that's pretty impressive!
Got great reviews, and I need something that really takes advantage of the Pono balanced out (have 2 headphones that I have the balanced cables for Pono, the acs Encore, which I think is a bad match for Pono in general, comes to life when I use an external amp with the Pono. I've been playing with an iBasso T3 that I found in a pocket of a headphone case that I hadn't thought about in ages, does a really nice job, have to say, and it's so small it is easy to attach to the Pono with a rubber band. The other is the HE-1000, have a balanced Pono adaptor, but it is pretty silly to use the Pono rather than the higher end sources I have at home, which drive it better).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


>


 
  


doctorjazz said:


> You guys are KILLING ME!!!!


 
 who needs FOOD? gotta go to the plasma bank soon, and then sell my dogs on craigslist
 and find my ski mask......before i go to the bank......just sayin.........i refuse to die!


----------



## doctorjazz

I can always sell the kids...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I can always sell the kids...


 

 dont do it doctorjazz.  instead go down to the CROSSROADS...
 You will see a bunch of us down there, we can a group deal..


----------



## ericp10

lol


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't do so well by Robert Johnson, managed to record about 2 dozen tunes, then pffft...but MAN, what an amazing bunch of tunes. I've already been on this planet three times as long as Johnson...maybe it's worth it to make a deal for genius...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Didn't do so well by Robert Johnson, managed to record about 2 dozen tunes, then pffft...but MAN, what an amazing bunch of tunes. I've already been on this planet three times as long as Johnson...maybe it's worth it to make a deal for genius...


 

 see new novel THE NEW AND IMPROVED ROMIE FUTCH by Julie Elliot about upgraded redneck's brain and hilarious outcome. dark gothic humor.
 warning: no headphones involved, but plenty of heads. good news: you still alive and listening!! prediction: i see a set
 of Z5 Sonys in your future.  isn't fathers day coming up, your birthday within the next calendar year, and doctorjazz day? 
 we are all at the cross up roads these daze.....


----------



## Libertad

With all the talk about the focal new flagship over ears i  did some googleing on in ears using similar materials and came across this.
  
https://www.amazon.com/Fuji-Headphones-Microphone-Compatible-Smartphones/dp/B00OM6DATQ
  

 From of all companies Fuji labs? Weird right but that 69 USD price is mighty nice especially if its using similar materials as the amazing focal flagships might be a cheap bang for for your buck performer. Just my 2 random as hell cents.


----------



## RedJohn456

The prodigal son returns!!
  
 The LZ A2S is the real deal folks. This is what the LZ A3 should have been. Not only is it cheaper its actually better. So much so, I do have to wonder should I lower my A3 review score...
  
 The shells are way better in terms of comfort, and the cable is just pure win. I actually think this might be my favourite cable yet.
  
 The LZ A2S has a creamy and rich upper midrange and treble, with a seamless transition into lower midrange which exhibits no bass bleed. The midrange is full, dry and so engaging. As a whole A2S is quite a bit more engaging than the A3 and A2, but doesn't mean they are brighter. 
  
 The treble extension and resolution is the most noticeable upgrade, cymbal crashes are precise and natural. Female vocals have excellent textures and is not laid-back at all.
  
 It impressed me right out of the box with zero tip rolling. The stock tips for once are not useless and I will use them for the foreseeable future.
  
 This is a no brainer, cheaper than what the A2 was iirc and a HECK of a lot cheaper than the A3. 
  
 Bravo LZ


----------



## leobigfield

redjohn456 said:


> The prodigal son returns!!
> 
> The LZ A2S is the real deal folks. This is what the LZ A3 should have been. Not only is it cheaper its actually better. So much so, I do have to wonder should I lower my A3 review score...
> 
> ...


 
  
 VS DQSM D2 or didn't happen 

 PS: This war LZ vs DQSM has been amazing to us costumers!


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> VS DQSM D2 or didn't happen
> 
> PS: This war LZ vs DQSM has been amazing to us costumers!


 

 Well let me put it this way, the D2 is better than the A2S. But the price A2S is selling at, its worth a buy, and it sounds different enough to own both.
  
 Having said that, A2S has a less treble yet a lighter sound presentation to it, but is lacking in resolution and details compered to D2. D2 is a step above in separation and layering, things are more distinct and more air around instruments.
  
 A2S, has a richer and creamier upper range that sounds nice and thick, easy to listen to and the housing much improved over A3. 
  
 Bottom line: D2 is better, a more grown up headphone if you will. The A2S is a comfortable headphone that is easy ti listen to, will work with many genres and doesn't reveal flaws in music. The D2 is very revealing. The D2 is also more customizable thanks to filters, so you can shape it as you wish and the filters have big changes on the sound signature.
  
 I think the A2S complements the D2, as in their strengths don't overlap making the other redundant. The included mic is a nice touch, and it sounds good enough for me to use them as my daily beater or for general listening. But when I want to put on my big boy pants, the D2 comes out of its carrying case.


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> VS DQSM D2 or didn't happen
> 
> PS: This war LZ vs DQSM has been amazing to us costumers!


 

 And I agree, competition is always good, because in the end consumers win


----------



## FUYU

redjohn456 said:


> The prodigal son returns!!
> 
> The LZ A2S is the real deal folks. This is what the LZ A3 should have been. Not only is it cheaper its actually better. So much so, I do have to wonder should I lower my A3 review score...
> 
> ...




Haha, just got mine. This! Literally the same smooth experience with even better natural sounding transitions between frequencies. 
The best thing is that I finally get a real good seal! Isolation is improved. Build is much sturdier and even though the cable is non-detachable I feel that there is no real need to upgade, the cable is supple and doesn't seem to tangle that much. 

For 60ish$. It's one of the best values at the moment.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have both the DQSM2 and The LZA2S. Although I like this new LZ the Best of the LZ brands so far, It doesn't play in the same Ballpark as the DQSM2. That thing (D2), is really a next-level IEM.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## doctorjazz

Working on getting those Sonys, I'm beaten...


----------



## Dsnuts

twinacstacks said:


> I have both the DQSM2 and The LZA2S. Although I like this new LZ the Best of the LZ brands so far, It doesn't play in the same Ballpark as the DQSM2. That thing (D2), is really a next-level IEM.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 
 The more impressions I am reading about these the more I am intrigued.  Will be reading more of the DQSM thread
  


doctorjazz said:


> Working on getting those Sonys, I'm beaten...


 
  
 They will be worth every penny.
  
 @ Ericp. How they sound now? I had more than a few wow moments several days after open listen I would imagine it will be the same with you.


----------



## doctorjazz

@dsnuts, I'm sure you know from whence you speak, hoping I can get a pair fairly soon. I don't actually have a good balanced set of headphones for my Pono (have 2, my ciems the acs Encores, and my HE-1000, and I have Pono adaptors for both, but they aren't great matches for the Pono), so from everything I've read, I haven't really heard all that the Pono can do (and I really DO like it single ended with most, though not all, of my headphones. It is one of those pieces that does need a good match).


----------



## Dsnuts

It is just pure magic Dr Jazz. Pono and Z5 are made for each other.  I was thinking the other day. I really don't have the desktop or portable synergy with any of my headphones or iems quite like the Pono and Z5.
  
 And the fact that this sound can be with me on the go, makes it that much more special to me.


----------



## doctorjazz

As it is, using it single ended, Pono is probably my most used component! Mates great with the On1 on ear cans, and many others.


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> The more impressions I am reading about these the more I am intrigued.  Will be reading more of the DQSM thread
> 
> 
> They will be worth every penny.
> ...


 

 how easy is it to load music on to the pono? No music management software involved right? hmm, I would love to hear what pono itself sounds like...  
 Especially with a balanced Z5. I hate you guys lol
  
 Edit: also the D2 is the boss sauce, really damn good especially considering the price. I bet it would sound even better running balanced out of the pono  I am actually using my balanced Z5 cable with it with a single end adapter.


----------



## doctorjazz

redjohn456 said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > The more impressions I am reading about these the more I am intrigued.  Will be reading more of the DQSM thread
> ...




There is dedicated software for the Pono, Ponomusicworld, and you can use that to transfer music to the Pono. BUT, you don't have to, you can just drag and drop. Ponomusicworld is just a stripped down version of JRiver (which I use anyway). You do need the Ponomusicworld, though, if you are updating the Pono, the firmware is transferred through it. It seems to be an infrequent occurence, though, these upgrades, and aside from that you never have to touch any software on the computer (though, as I said, I actually LIKE JRiver)..


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> The more impressions I am reading about these the more I am intrigued.  Will be reading more of the DQSM thread
> 
> 
> They will be worth every penny.
> ...


 
  
  
 Still beating them down Ds, but it's pretty good. Like a clearer version of the H3, but of course the true juju is in the balanced cable  connection. I had always thought the H3 was one of the most underrated sounding earphones, period. So the Z5 is next level of that. By they way, Ds, I should have the D2  Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ericp10

Where is our buddy DannyBai? He's been very quiet lately.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on the D2s
  
 I ended up getting in on them Phantom master 4s before the cut off date for early purchase.  I hope those end up being a good as their potential.
  
 Danny is lurking more so now a days. But he is around.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm buying the D2 next Friday.


----------



## mochill

Get the fidue sirius


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> Get the fidue sirius




It cost ~$899.99. That's a bit steep.


----------



## DannyBai

Definitely lurking these days. Good to see discovery thread being active.


----------



## mochill

Will be worth it i have a good feeling


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dannybai said:


> Definitely lurking these days. Good to see discovery thread being active.


 

 welcome back Danny. even lurking is good!!! R2D2 seems be the bot of choice here now besides the Z5!


----------



## mochill

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1336332556383792&substory_index=73&id=100000211808772


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> welcome back Danny. even lurking is good!!! R2D2 seems be the bot of choice here now besides the Z5!




Cheers drblue!


----------



## ericp10

D2 just arrived. Will report back soon with some initial impressions.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> D2 just arrived. Will report back soon with some initial impressions.


 

 give it PLENTY of burn in also! look forward to your impressions Ericp10!
 also amping, although not needed, produces a bump up to next level of
 audiophile performance, but don't overamp or will blow your head off!
 we don't want that!!


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> give it PLENTY of burn in also! look forward to your impressions Ericp10!
> also amping, although not needed, produces a bump up to next level of
> audiophile performance, but don't overamp or will blow your head off!
> we don't want that!!


 
 Got yours already drblue? Cool. Which is left and right with the earphones? I know one has numbers engraved the other doesn't, but no left or right markings that I can see.


----------



## MuZo2

You can only wear it one way. It wont fit other way.


----------



## ericp10

muzo2 said:


> You can only wear it one way. It wont fit other way.


 
  
  
 Well that's not true (especially if you wear it over your ears). Anyway, very very good out of the box. More thoughts later.


----------



## ericp10

Those of you who have seen my posts or looked at my signatures know that I've heard a lot of hybrid earphones. I even own some of the so called best of the best. I'm not ready to rank these just yet, but I can say out of the box that D2 is one of the best triple hybrids earphones I've ever heard. I wasn't expecting this at all (just thought they might be good, but it's mostly hype train). Ah, well, these are something special right here. Can't wait to hear what burn-in does for them, but wow. No, I am not saying they are better than the K3003 (yet), but I'm saying they compete. Definitely compete with the 2000j. Oh well, back to being impressed. More later. Hurry up drbluenew.


----------



## Folly

drbluenewmexico said:


> give it PLENTY of burn in also! look forward to your impressions Ericp10!
> also amping, although not needed, produces a bump up to next level of
> audiophile performance, but don't overamp or will blow your head off!
> we don't want that!!


 
  
 Did burn in help tame the treble a bit on yours?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Those of you who have seen my posts or looked at my signatures know that I've heard a lot of hybrid earphones. I even own some of the so called best of the best. I'm not ready to rank these just yet, but I can say out of the box that D2 is one of the best triple hybrids earphones I've ever heard. I wasn't expecting this at all (just thought they might be good, but it's mostly hype train). Ah, well, these are something special right here. Can't wait to hear what burn-in does for them, but wow. No, I am not saying they are better than the K3003 (yet), but I'm saying they compete. Definitely compete with the 2000j. Oh well, back to being impressed. More later. Hurry up drbluenew.


 

 They are definitely impressing me. never heard the K3003 or 2000J but they do compete with my ol ASG 2.0.  putting a small
 one mv ALO Rx amp into the stream after my phone output on Tidal files was amazing!  had to ramp the 1 mv high grade amp
 up to almost full output, but it gave the D2 dynamics for daze!  Blues suddenly came alive with the textures of the voice, guitars
 and percussion all having their own plane but integrated to reveal how good a recording was (or wasn't).  very revealing. Overamping
 the output on the phone caused music to break up and lose coherency, so be gentle in how far you push in the input to the amps
 and the output of the amps for full power mobile amps (the 1 mv superb ALO Rx never makes iems sound too loud, even at full volume,
 but tames dynamics of bass and increases resolution of signal.).
 EDM VERY GOOD also, with synths roaring and cutting through and PRAT excellent.  still burning however, up to about 60 hours.
 changed to the double flange black tips and they did better seal for me that was pretty decent. still want to try spin tips and spiral dots..
 i would say the D2 seems to be a contender for one of the best hybrids out there, and at a decent price, construction is good, and cable
 very good. it will be interesting to hear how it compares to multiple BA dynamic Trinity Audio releases right around the corner, if any of
 you get one (i know DS ordered one). exciting times in the IEM world.  The bass on the D2s is worthy of making the best bass IEM list
 (Hawaiibadboy's domain).  cheers!  @Ericp10, i think you will rejoice as the burn in tames the bass bloat and makes the midrange soother
 and the treble harshness disappear...ps I'm using the green filter, like the balanced sound with good bass and satisfying midrange..


----------



## doctorjazz

Oy!


----------



## CoiL

drbluenewmexico said:


> ericp10 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who have seen my posts or looked at my signatures know that I've heard a lot of hybrid earphones. I even own some of the so called best of the best. I'm not ready to rank these just yet, but I can say out of the box that D2 is one of the best triple hybrids earphones I've ever heard. I wasn't expecting this at all (just thought they might be good, but it's mostly hype train). Ah, well, these are something special right here. Can't wait to hear what burn-in does for them, but wow. No, I am not saying they are better than the K3003 (yet), but I'm saying they compete. Definitely compete with the 2000j. Oh well, back to being impressed. More later. Hurry up drbluenew.
> ...


 
 M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing...  this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-


----------



## Dsnuts

coil said:


> M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing...*  this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy*, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-


 
  
 You will find yourself repeating this statement over and over again. Lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

Famous last words

So, I see the D2 on Amazon for $168, not too bad, I'd say, in the scheme of this wallet draining hobby


----------



## CoiL

dsnuts said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing...*  this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy*, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-
> ...


 
 Nope, I know my rational limits. Stopped with full-size cans on same price level (used & aftermarket) and been totally happy with that decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually it`s funny that I`ll end up @ same price level - seems to suit my wallet and SQ preferences, luckily.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

coil said:


> M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing...  this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-


 

 No Joke, the integration of the soundstage into musical coherence is tremendously successful. Oy Vey, indeed, ,but da amazon seller does
 give you another 14$ discount on purchase, unless you want expedited shipping which will re add another 22$, so be 8$ more then.
 The fluidity of this gem, especially when amped, makes it check in as a superb bargain even though it is not a cheapo 
 Serious audiophile tool..........and it comes in BLUE! of course, YMMV cause anything BLUE sounds better to me, must be a
 genetic thing, cause I'm in love with the New Mexico sky also..........dare i try the D2 with a balanced MMCX cable??? anyone done that yet?


----------



## CoiL

Guys, forgot to ask - are Your impressions and judgement done with foam tips or not? I hate and never use foams, that`s why I`m asking.


----------



## ericp10

coil said:


> Guys, forgot to ask - are Your impressions and judgement done with foam tips or not? I hate and never use foams, that`s why I`m asking.


 
  
 UE silicon tips for me.


----------



## mochill

dsnuts said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing... * this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy*, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-
> ...


i can vouch for that, just bought the fidue sirius which is the most expensive iem i have bought so far


----------



## kimD

mochill said:


> i can vouch for that, just bought the fidue sirius which is the most expensive iem i have bought so far


 
 good job really pleased


----------



## 7S Cameron

dsnuts said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > M`kay... You guys probably just talked me into saving up for DQSM D2 instead TK13. Damn my wallet is squeezing... * this is probably most expensive IEM I will ever buy*, so, I hope You guys are not joking about how awesome D2 is -.-
> ...



Yep. In the beginning I didn't want to cross over $100. The last headphones I purchased were $500 before shipping and taxes.


----------



## RedJohn456

7s cameron said:


> Yep. In the beginning I didn't want to cross over $100. The last headphones I purchased were $500 before shipping and taxes.


 

 funny how quickly things escalate in this hobby, going from balking at 50 dollar headphones to $300 amps lol. Goes 0-100 real quick around here


----------



## doctorjazz

Yup, we start in Discovery, with bang for the buck stuff, then wind up in the poorhouse!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Yup, we start in Discovery, with bang for the buck stuff, then wind up in the poorhouse!


 

 YES, but you get to listen to magical sounds, real music, and be on the cutting edge of technology!
 it would be cheaper however, to collect baseball cards...


----------



## doctorjazz

Yeah, but you look silly boogying to baseball cards...

(and, it's SO HARD getting a good seal with baseball cards as well...)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Cleer DU dual driver headphones:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/cleer-du-high-definition-dual-driver-headphone/reviews/16278
  
 Shozy Zero:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shozy-zero-iem/reviews/16279


----------



## TwinACStacks

7s cameron said:


> Yep. In the beginning I didn't want to cross over $100. The last headphones I purchased were $500 before shipping and taxes.


 





 I'm trying to avoid that line with IEMs but it's not looking so good for a world Class DAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Spendy.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## mochill

Twins needs that fidue sirius a91


----------



## doctorjazz

This is SO BAD that I absolutely love it (ymmv, of course)

Gotta post it someplace!


----------



## doctorjazz

oops, no one needs to hear that TWICE!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Yeah, but you look silly boogying to baseball cards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 damn, and i was going to start a new thread, "Baseball card hifi". i was looking forward
 to hearing a Babe Ruth special through my bb card phones........oh well......
  
 meanwhile going to a reference sound experience this friday, local lad RYAN McGarvey
 outside at the zoo, winner of the Eric Clapton new blues guitarist contest five years ago,
 Guitar Magazine best new blues guitarist last year, and sold out European tour that
 he just returned from last week.  5$ ticket, only slightly more than baseball cards...
 Ryan is a miraculous musician, combining all blues styles sometimes in one song, and
 integrating Bach fugues into them also.....reference experiences of sound...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Start a baseball memorabilia thread and I'll subscribe. 

That was my hobby before headphones.


----------



## bjaardker

Lurking on this thread is so dangerous. 

I had sold myself on fixing the reshelling on my tf10s. But now I'm waiting for more feedback on the D2. 

Is it worth it to sacrifice the comfort of a ciem for the sound of the D2?


----------



## doctorjazz

Good question...I can't answer for the sound of the D2, but, as one who's experience wasn't great, have to say, you're not guaranteed comfort with a ciem, many times the fit is problematic. I went for 1, don't think I'm going to go for another, stick to universals. YMMV as they say...


----------



## MuZo2

If tf10 are not broken, may be new purchase of D2 might be better choice if it fits your sound signature. There is dedicated thread for D2 you can read more opinions there.


----------



## MuZo2

doctorjazz said:


> Good question...I can't answer for the sound of the D2, but, as one who's experience wasn't great, have to say, you're not guaranteed comfort with a ciem, many times the fit is problematic. I went for 1, don't think I'm going to go for another, stick to universals. YMMV as they say...


 
 My experience has been opposite. With universals it big hassle with all tip rolling and insertion depth.


----------



## doctorjazz

muzo2 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Good question...I can't answer for the sound of the D2, but, as one who's experience wasn't great, have to say, you're not guaranteed comfort with a ciem, many times the fit is problematic. I went for 1, don't think I'm going to go for another, stick to universals. YMMV as they say...
> ...




Sure, everyone is different...but, with universals, you at least have the POSSIBILITY of trying other tips, foams, etc and getting that fit. CIEM's, if they don't work well, have to go back to the manufacturer, hopefully to make it better (mine went back a few times, I stopped sending them, just live with a slight bit of discomfort on the left).
Certainly it is not "universal" (hehehehe) that ciems are trouble...no one here would buy them. Just a caution that they are not 100% guaranteed to be the solution either.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hisoundfi said:


> Start a baseball memorabilia thread and I'll subscribe.
> 
> That was my hobby before headphones.


 
 @Hisoundfi: 
 i gave up on baseball memorabilia when my puppy ate my 1959 Chicago White Sox baseball actually
 signed by all the team (my aunt was Vice President under Bill Veck). but go for it, Hisoundfi!
 Cubs stuff is bound to be hot this year.....in fact Pearl Jam singer Eddie Vedder just sang Take
 Me Out to the Ball Game during the 7th inning stretch a couple of games ago.....on TV!
 imagine that in hi fi on headphones!!!  I'm just dabbling in baseball cards, not really collecting....
 thanks for your interest though!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have TONS of Cubs merch 

Autographs from Ernie Banks, Billy Williams, Ron Santo, Greg Maddux, Ryne Sandberg, Andre Dawson, Mark Grace

Almost all of their rookie cards

Signed jerseys, signed 8x10 pictures,signed baseballs

But my all time favorite piece is a Harry Carey autograph on a menu from his restaurant in Chicago. 

I stopped collecting about three years ago. This was around the same time I started my Head-Fi account. 

Go figure...


----------



## doctorjazz

I just have 1 Baseball Card...Moose Skowron!


----------



## 7S Cameron

twinacstacks said:


> 7s cameron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. In the beginning I didn't want to cross over $100. The last headphones I purchased were $500 before shipping and taxes.
> ...


 
 My last IEM was the FX850. It was $300 at the time. Fortunately, I received it as a gift so I didn't have to pay for it. Now I wish I could get the Pono and Z5, but there is NO WAY I can afford it!


----------



## mochill

A91 is balanced and has adapter to make it univeral


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hisoundfi said:


> I have TONS of Cubs merch
> 
> Autographs from Ernie Banks, Billy Williams, Ron Santo, Greg Maddux, Ryne Sandberg, Andre Dawson, Mark Grace
> 
> ...


 
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> I just have 1 Baseball Card...Moose Skowron!


 

 wow, you head fi guys really know how to collect things! i used to hang out at Wrigley Field as a young lad and baseball player myself, but i never got any good stuff like you have Hi Soundfi! and @doctorjazz, is Moose Skowron your cousin? i once pitched against ex Chicago cubs in semi pro baseball after high school and lightning hit the pitchers mound in the 10th inning, causing me to retire.  wish i had saved the ball signed by all the 59 championship White Sox that my dog Chaco ate......makes me want to order some new baseball cards.........the thrill of opening the pack and seeing if you got a signed classic card... do pictures of
 the unboxing, a hold them cards next to your face, wait...that sounds like a head-fi move!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> hisoundfi said:
> 
> 
> > I have TONS of Cubs merch
> ...






Actually, it was a nice gift from a friend, no relation to Moose, have to say...


----------



## FlacFan

Back to IEM's....
  
 The DQSM D2 vs DQSM SK DIY Go Pro K3003....
  
 Apart from the removable cable, the blue housing for the connection and the filters they appear to be identical. Anybody here who tried both by any chance?
  
 It's a long shot - I know.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ericp10

Hmmmm? It seems like the D2 got locked down for some unknown reason, so I thought I would put a couple of quick thoughts about them in what I consider my "home thread" (thanks Ds).
  
 - The hype is finally warranted for what I consider a relatively cheap earphone in the mid-fi Chinese off-brand market. The D2 is a spectacular sounding earphone shooting way above the approximately $150.00 I spent for it. It easily competes with the DN2002J and other earphones of that category generally selling for $300 - $450. Is it better than the K3003? I still don't know yet, but It competes with it I'm certain of. 
  
 - Bassheads fret not! The D2 has some glorious clear solid sub-bass that will give bassheads the bottom they long for. And the bass is strong even with the white filters (which I'm told are suppose to be the more neutral filters). The kick drum is bossa--!!!
  
 - It's a full sounding 3-D-ish hybrid earphone. There's plently space between and around the instruments. The treble is just short of being too harsh. Guitars and keyboards sound marvelous with plenty of space to breathe. 
  
 - Vocals are clear distinct. 
  
 - Downsides: Earphones can be a little heavy and may pose a fit problem for those with smaller ears. Some of the ear tips in the package look like they were used to test the earphones, but weren't cleaned  after testing. I rarely use stock tips anyway, so I'm not too upset about it (using spiral dots on it now). The cable is very microphonic.
  
 In conclusion, I have heard the earphone enough to state it's one of the best "bang-for-the-bucks" purchases I've ever made, period. Again, it's too early for detailed comparisons, but it competes with some of the best I have in the $200 to $400 category. Happy listening. 
  
 Oh yeah, the bass reminds a bit of the Aurisonics bass, but I'm not sure yet if has the same clarity.


----------



## anticute

ericp10 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for further impressions! Mine are on the way, can't wait to hear for myself..


----------



## Dsnuts

Sounds like a solid bang for buck hybrid.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm about 12 to 18 hours away from ordering it.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm usually a certain amount of dollars away...


----------



## Hisoundfi

DQSM D2

It's a crazy good earphone fellas. I have a few ahead of it, but they are also much more $$$. 

DQSM D2 is the hype, and it's well deserved. 

Incredible clarity, and supporting sub-bass depth that feels/sounds like it comes from the floor. 

Extended and sharp up top. Three tuning filters that alter the entire shape of the sound. Heavy duty cloth wrapped detachable MMCX cables. 

Flagship quality components used but has a mildly generic appearance.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Sounds like DN2000j with boosted bass.


----------



## slowpickr

hisoundfi said:


> DQSM D2
> 
> It's a crazy good earphone fellas. I have a few ahead of it, but they are also much more $$$.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agreed.  Hype well deserved.  It's one purchase I don't regret at all.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Hmmmm? It seems like the D2 got locked down for some unknown reason, so I thought I would put a couple of quick thoughts about them in what I consider my "home thread" (thanks Ds).
> 
> - The hype is finally warranted for what I consider a relatively cheap earphone in the mid-fi Chinese off-brand market. The D2 is a spectacular sounding earphone shooting way above the approximately $150.00 I spent for it. It easily competes with the DN2002J and other earphones of that category generally selling for $300 - $450. Is it better than the K3003? I still don't know yet, but It competes with it I'm certain of.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
 You and Dsnuts start making noise in the thread, and suddenly the Pono and Z5 and D2 are now on my radar (well, doctorjazz and dweaver have done their share of getting me lusting over the Pono and Z5 too). I've said it before but I'll say it again... this is a dangerous place!
  


hisoundfi said:


> DQSM D2
> 
> It's a crazy good earphone fellas. I have a few ahead of it, but they are also much more $$$.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You're not helping my friend!


----------



## TwinACStacks

+1
 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

It's pretty set in stone now that I have to hear the D2 soon, if not outright own it. It's right at the price point/value/performance that's hard to resist.


----------



## ericp10

I'm about to compare the D2 and 2000j now.


----------



## MrNick

I recieved my D2 today.

In the (now locked) DQSM thread I saw it described as an "Imperial Star Destroyer" type of sound. I think that is wholly accurate. 

The clarity stands out most. The treble is too hot to cope with (please, anyone, tell me the treble eases with burn in). The soundstage is something I have never experienced. The fit is so-so and gets better or worse with different tips. 

If the treble relaxes I will prefer it over every IEM ive owned including the Forte, Kicker, ie8/80, Noble 3u, se215, im70, and others.

I have the blue ones. They look good too.

EDIT: What IEM's compete with the D2 as far as sound (not price/performance ratio) is concerned? Any In the sub $500 range? I bought them at the recommendation of another member who stated they smoke the Forte and competed with the ASG 2.5 as well as had a comparability with the Harmony. Anyone care to reiterate/refute?


----------



## RedJohn456

mrnick said:


> I recieved my D2 today.
> 
> In the (now locked) DQSM thread I saw it described as an "Imperial Star Destroyer" type of sound. I think that is wholly accurate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which filters are you using? The black one is the most treble heavy. The white is relative neutral with the green being a fun v shape. have you tried tip rolling? I found double flange tips gave me a deeper insertion, which took care of annoying treble peaks. Much like teh Pinnacle P1, the D2 treble can get out of hand with a poor or sub par seal. 
  
 The stock cable is heavy so I would recommend wearing it over ear, so the housing sort of just rests in your ears. 
  
 While I am using a different cable, this is how I would orient the housing if you are going cable up:
  
 
        This would be for the left ear, and its so comfortable in this position


----------



## RedJohn456

mrnick said:


> I recieved my D2 today.
> 
> In the (now locked) DQSM thread I saw it described as an "Imperial Star Destroyer" type of sound. I think that is wholly accurate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry for the double post, but I found the follow tips to work best for me (in conjunction with the white and green filters):
  
  
  
 For the life of me I can't recall where I got these tips, but they are very similar to the stock double flange tips. But these are stiffer, giving a better seal, affording a more robust bass response.


----------



## ericp10

Okay, so here are my thoughts on the D2 vs. the 2000J: In so many ways it's a draw. Why? Well, it simply depends on the sound signature you dig the most. Both are very capable, and I would consider both in the same league. The only thing I like better in the D2 is that it has significantly more bass (sub-bass especially) than the 2000J. The D2 also possesses a bit more clarity and is more 3-D than the 2000J. I think people who like highs will enjoy the 2000J more. Both have good imaging and space between instruments, but I think the D2 edges out the 2000J a bit in those areas. Again, I forgot how good the 2000J sounds (very nice and natural on acoustic guitars), but the D2 rings my bell more. For others I can see the 2000J being the better option. Considering value, however, the D2 is the clear winner hands down. 2000J has the better cable when it comes to microphonics.


----------



## kvad

redjohn456 said:


> For the life of me I can't recall where I got these tips, but they are very similar to the stock double flange tips. But these are stiffer, giving a better seal, affording a more robust bass response.


 
  
 The Ipsdi Dolphin came with some very similar looking tips.


----------



## RedJohn456

kvad said:


> The Ipsdi Dolphin came with some very similar looking tips.


 
  
 Really? Would you be able to post a pic of them for comparison?   If its the same I myself will order a packet of them. Cheers


----------



## kvad

Bit of a horrible picture early in the morning, but they do look pretty similar, right? I'm pretty sure it was the Dolphin they came with - hope someone else can confirm.


----------



## ericp10

Oh boy! Now I'm listening to Pink Floyd's (remastered) Comfortably Numb through the balanced Z5 and Pono. Wow wow wow!!! I finally hear the submerged-in-music-effect Ds! Wow!


----------



## Dsnuts

I told Danny a few days ago that once you get your Z5 burned in for a bit and hear them with the pono. Your gonna have more than a few WOW moments. Lol.  Glad your digging them bro.  
  
 That is one combo for the ages. It just don't get much better.


----------



## cjcdrummer (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## cjcdrummer

Okay to clarify, maybe its not fair to compare these d2's to full size open headphones like the k712 pros, which are amazing in different ways. But the quality of the bass, mids (and soundstage!) is just unreal. These easily beat my re400's and gr07be's. 
  
 Have to say I'm quite happy with these OOTB. But they are quite fit dependant. And tip rolling is an absolute must.


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the D2. It will take 3-7 days to arrive.


----------



## MuZo2

D2 train is gaining momentum and lot of people boarding, mine should hopefully arrive next week. Took free shipping option.


----------



## ajaxender

I don't like hype trains, but this one was hard to ignore. Received a pair today. Now I'm on the train. Jeez these things are good.


----------



## pokenguyen

My first day with D2: What with those sparkling!
2nd day back to ie80: Where are my treble???

That escalated quickly...

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimD

pokenguyen said:


> My first day with D2: What with those sparkling!
> 2nd day back to ie80: Where are my treble???
> 
> That escalated quickly...
> ...




Why did you found that D2 were highs pitch sparkle treble?


----------



## Richsvt

I just got my D2s last night and put on the green filters. I really like what I was hearing. Listening through my Cowon Plenue D. Just a good sound. Will have to go back and try the other filters to see how they work. Using the double-flanged silicon tips. They were ok, I am used to Comply foamies...  
 Great quality feel. I was glad I got the new packaging and the new leather case. Very nice. I will post some more impressions/pictures this weekend...


----------



## MrNick

redjohn456 said:


> Which filters are you using? The black one is the most treble heavy. The white is relative neutral with the green being a fun v shape. have you tried tip rolling? I found double flange tips gave me a deeper insertion, which took care of annoying treble peaks. Much like teh Pinnacle P1, the D2 treble can get out of hand with a poor or sub par seal.
> 
> The stock cable is heavy so I would recommend wearing it over ear, so the housing sort of just rests in your ears.
> 
> ...




I appreciate the tips! I essentially switched straight to the green filters. I found the treble too hot at first but after burn-in it did become less fatiguing. I also placed a small piece of cotton under the filters and that did the trick. These are just wonderful. I am not quite a proper basshead but I tend towards warm, bass accentuated signatures with a "Hi-Fi" element. The D2 is a real winner here. I dont think ive ever bought a headphone that lived up to the hype until now.


----------



## bjaardker

redjohn456 said:


> This would be for the left ear, and its so comfortable in this position


 

 What cable is that? It looks like they would be really comfy with that cable.


----------



## RedJohn456

bjaardker said:


> What cable is that? It looks like they would be really comfy with that cable.


 
  
 Sony XBA X5 balanced cable + Adapter to run single ended. I had a few spares lying around after I sold the Z5.


----------



## Lurk650

Just an FYI guys, if you want this thread to stay alive stop talking about the D2.


----------



## anticute

lurk650 said:


> Just an FYI guys, if you want this thread to stay alive stop talking about the D2.


 
 This.
  
 You can read Currawong's explanation in the Chinese/asian thread, page 2009.


----------



## ericp10

anticute said:


> This.
> 
> You can read Currawong's explanation in the Chinese/asian thread, page 2009.


 
  
  
 None of that has anything to do with longtime members on this page who bought and enjoy (or hate) the D2. First, I and others I know found it on amazon and took a chance on it. It's our money and our opinion. To my knowledge we haven't talked to any manufacturer about anything, so the D2 thoughts are strictly opinions. It wouldn't be fair to punish us for some D2 mess we know nothing about.


----------



## MrNick

anticute said:


> This.
> 
> You can read Currawong's explanation in the Chinese/asian thread, page 2009.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30120


----------



## B9Scrambler

ericp10 You're right, but at the same time that particular brand is no longer fair game for talk on Head-Fi, not just the one model. I completely understand and agree as to why. Better to just play it safe and leave it be.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Just an FYI guys, if you want this thread to stay alive stop talking about the D2.


 
 Lurk, There are TWO D2. One that is carried by "Him who shall not be named" and the Alpha/Delta D2 and D2M by LendmeUrears. I have a sample of this D2M and am getting a review together.
  
 Shame really.
  









 TWIN


----------



## camikeva

b9scrambler said:


> @ericp10 You're right, but at the same time that particular brand is no longer fair game for talk on Head-Fi, not just the one model. I completely understand and agree as to why. Better to just play it safe and leave it be.


 

 I'd imagine it won't be long before there is a "new" brand with a model that looks surprisingly like the model that cannot be discussed.


----------



## anticute

ericp10 said:


> None of that has anything to do with longtime members on this page who bought and enjoy (or hate) the D2. First, I and others I know found it on amazon and took a chance on it. It's our money and our opinion. To my knowledge we haven't talked to any manufacturer about anything, so the D2 thoughts are strictly opinions. It wouldn't be fair to punish us for some D2 mess we know nothing about.


 
 Hey, don't shoot the messenger, I would just hate to have this thread closed as well.. Maybe you ought to check with Currawong via PM or something..


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the first time I can recall such a ban took place. After reading what happened I can completely understand. That is some shady tactics to get your name out there. In any case.
  
 Not a big deal in the scheme of things fellas.


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lurk, There are TWO D2. One that is carried by "Him who shall not be named" and the Alpha/Delta D2 and D2M by LendmeUrears. I have a sample of this D2M and am getting a review together.
> 
> Shame really.
> 
> TWIN




Oh I know. I have both as well. All the talk the previous pages was the DQSM, before the ban so letting it be known


----------



## ericp10

I'm just saying why bring that controversy to this thread? We talk about different earphones we have discovered all the time. We have nothing to do with what happened on other threads.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> I'm just saying why bring that controversy to this thread? We talk about different earphones we have discovered all the time. We have nothing to do with what happened on other threads.




The D2 I was talking about is the DQSM D2. All DQSM products are banned from being talked about on HF now.


----------



## Richsvt

This whole debacle is a shame because the D2 is a really good IEM. I have had it for a couple days and am impressed with what it can deliver...


----------



## RedJohn456

richsvt said:


> This whole debacle is a shame because the D2 is a really good IEM. I have had it for a couple days and am impressed with what it can deliver...


 
  
 yet other places selling bad qc iems at 290 dollars are just fine


----------



## SilentCinema

redjohn456 said:


> yet other places selling bad qc iems at 290 dollars are just fine :rolleyes:


 LOL truth right there!


----------



## bjaardker

This kinda sucks. I was thinking of getting the IEM that shall not be named. But that's shady and I don't believe in giving people like that my money. 

 I like clear highs, smooth mids, and a good amount of bass, but sub bass is key. I need my sub bass. 

Will the LZ A2s be something for me?


----------



## FUYU

bjaardker said:


> This kinda sucks. I was thinking of getting the IEM that shall not be named. But that's shady and I don't believe in giving people like that my money.
> 
> I like clear highs, smooth mids, and a good amount of bass, but sub bass is key. I need my sub bass.
> 
> Will the LZ A2s be something for me?




The A2S is butter smooth. Extention is quite good, but bass-impact is more soft. Treble is a bit rolled-off though.


----------



## pokenguyen

kimd said:


> Why did you found that D2 were highs pitch sparkle treble?


 
 Maybe because I'm not usedto hearing treble for a long time. I'm not comfortable with treble and after a long time using IE80 and HD650, my brain is used to rolled-off treble and find it normal already. Also the soundstage on IE80 is wider.
  
 It's stiill a good iem, but I chose IE80 as the only IEM on the trip to Asia now. I won't sell it for sure, it's kinda fun to hear when I'm fed up with Sennheiser's sound. I bought IE80 cheaper than D2, so I can't say it's the king of IEM under 200$.
  
 Just my 2 cents...


----------



## kimD

pokenguyen said:


> Maybe because I'm not usedto hearing treble for a long time. I'm not comfortable with treble and after a long time using IE80 and HD650, my brain is used to rolled-off treble and find it normal already. Also the soundstage on IE80 is wider.
> 
> It's stiill a good iem, but I chose IE80 as the only IEM on the trip to Asia now. I won't sell it for sure, it's kinda fun to hear when I'm fed up with Sennheiser's sound. I bought IE80 cheaper than D2, so I can't say it's the king of IEM under 200$.
> 
> Just my 2 cents...




Ok since you love it so much, included me as well


----------



## RandomUsername

Maybe some of you have already heard of these: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zungle/zungle-wear-the-beats
 They seem to be designed for listening to music. Bone-conduction hasn't been popular with audiophiles, I wonder if these are any good. I personally want to listen to music while still being aware to my environment e.g. cycling. What do you guys think?
  
 PS: Not sure if this is the right topic for this


----------



## doctorjazz

randomusername said:


> Maybe some of you have already heard of these: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zungle/zungle-wear-the-beats
> They seem to be designed for listening to music. Bone-conduction hasn't been popular with audiophiles, I wonder if these are any good. I personally want to listen to music while still being aware to my environment e.g. cycling. What do you guys think?
> 
> PS: Not sure if this is the right topic for this




I'm not sure how good sounding those bone conducting headphones will be. I agree about needing to hear while biking, I like to listen to music as well, but feel it isn't safe to block out the sonic environment. My choices for biking headphones have been: Koss PortaPro (a bit fiddly to get under a helmet, but doable because of the thin band), Philips Fidelio S2 (open, let sound in), and VE Zen or Zen v2 (an earbud, let in sound by definition. Have to be comfortable with the fit, though, if you have to keep fidgeting with them to keep them in, that I in itself is not so safe).
My $0.002...

(It also doesn't work for those of us who need prescription glasses...)


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0616/Bereran_KZ_ATE_IEM_Review.htm

Interesting review...anyone heard them?


----------



## kiler

In those pics he is using the included foams, which make the ATE sound the muddiest thing ever ;b I still think the ATE are good tho, for those looking for a warm sound on a budget, just don't use the included foamies haha


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0616/Bereran_KZ_ATE_IEM_Review.htm
> 
> Interesting review...anyone heard them?




Yeah, they've received quite mixed feedback. From what I read there seems to be quite a bit of unit variations between batches. 

My pair is dark, congested and very little enjoyable. Others report different to sound from theirs.....


----------



## kiler

peter123 said:


> Yeah, they've received quite mixed feedback. From what I read there seems to be quite a bit of unit variations between batches.
> 
> My pair is dark, congested and very little enjoyable. Others report different to sound from theirs.....


 
 KZ overall has questionable QC, lots of their IEM suffer with that issue. I enjoy mine from time to time, they are great for ppl who listen to a lot of EDM for example.


----------



## Richsvt

I've tried many of the KZ IEMs and my favorite was the ED10 follow by the ATE. I agree there are some shortcomings but for the price, not a bad phone. I think I paid like $12 for the ed10 and $9 for the ate. Can't complain at that price level...


----------



## peter123

kiler said:


> KZ overall has questionable QC, lots of their IEM suffer with that issue. I enjoy mine from time to time, they are great for ppl who listen to a lot of EDM for example.




Yeah, I honestly can't imagine anyone enjoying anything with my pair lol.


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, that answers that...reading the review, you'd think it was the best thing EVER! Not that big an investment, but I think I'll pass...thanks for the feedback.


----------



## anticute

doctorjazz said:


> OK, that answers that...reading the review, you'd think it was the best thing EVER! Not that big an investment, but I think I'll pass...thanks for the feedback.


 
 I thought the ATE was okay, not much difference between my two pairs (transparent black and silver). Warm, pretty laid back. The angle of the nozzle was weird for me, though, could never get a comfortable fit. IMO there are several KZ models that are better, EDSE, HDS1, ED9 and EDR2 come to mind..
  
 My girlfriend loves them, though, they are her daily drivers. The shell fell off after a year or so of use (she is not careful with them at all), but nothing that a little bit of super glue couldn't fix


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> yet other places selling bad qc iems at 290 dollars are just fine


 





 or at least questionable SQ.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## AudioDHD

redjohn456 said:


> yet other places selling bad qc iems at 290 dollars are just fine :rolleyes:




Based off Brookos findings it appears a QC issue was not the case. The measurements showing that dip/ hole in the mids and mountainous hump in mid bass appears to be the culprit around the discrepancies . h34r:


----------



## AudioDHD

Is there any new discovery IEM under $300US that offers above mid tier SQ eg a step or 2 above FLC8s , Fidue A83, ?


----------



## kimD

audiodhd said:


> Is there any new discovery IEM under $300US that offers above mid tier SQ eg a step or 2 above FLC8s , Fidue A83, ?




Maybe you should try "Rose" pudding or cappuccino
I am happy with Rose no.7


----------



## mochill

Dont forget , finder x1 , ve duke, a8, and dn2000j


----------



## tgx78

Chinese IEM cracks me up sometimes.. 
  
 I just got this Ipsdi HF107 Dolphin and this is their product page..
  

  

 -
 -
  
 and I look inside after I receive the actual product..
  
 -
  
 -
  

  
 Hmmm... looks like there is a single BA driver in it lol.
  
 Where is my fancy bio-cellulose DD driver??


----------



## RedJohn456

audiodhd said:


> Based off Brookos findings it appears a QC issue was not the case. The measurements showing that dip/ hole in the mids and mountainous hump in mid bass appears to be the culprit around the discrepancies .


 

 Multiple measurements showed same results (from different sources no less) - so no discrepancies   The one person who claims to have a perfectly tuned unit is the one not willing to have it measured - go figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just so there is no confusion, this is what the reality is - 
  
 Quote: Brooko 





> You got the better end of the deal Scott.
> 
> Well the QT5s arrived.  I'll give myself a couple of days - but I'm not going to enjoy this little exercise.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote: Brooko 





> OK - had another 2 hours with these and they aren't improving.  I've also measured them (and remeasured them) so that I know what I'm getting is consistent.
> 
> Before I measured them - this is my findings (after running them through my usual tracks for reviewing) - so I know these tracks incredibly well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If those don't clear up "discrepancies" I don't know what will
  
 Cheers


----------



## AudioDHD

redjohn456 said:


> Multiple measurements showed same results (from different sources no less) - so no discrepancies   The one person who claims to have a perfectly tuned unit is the one not willing to have it measured - go figure
> 
> Just so there is no confusion, this is what the reality is -
> 
> ...




What I meant is that if others got measurements done that turned out the same as the other four then it shows no QC issue. The reality is that some really enjoy them and some dont!,


----------



## CoiL

doctorjazz said:


> http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0616/Bereran_KZ_ATE_IEM_Review.htm
> 
> Interesting review...anyone heard them?


 
 1st thing - KZ has quite bad QC and inconsistent products.
  
 2nd thing - KZ ATE has at least 4 different versions:
                        * silver casing, vent holes on shells
                        * translucent black, vent holes on shells
                        * translucent black without vent holes on shell
                        * ATE-S version without vent holes on shell and black memory wires
  
 I have heard both 2 early versions and still have 2nd one (which is heavily modified) and to me it is still one of the best KZ today and actually on top 4 IEM`s that I have and really like.
 But in stock configuration it`s nothing more than good/decent. I`d rather get even bassier Yinjw "IE800" wooden version than ATE (because of its QC and SQ inconsistency).
 But then again... I`d rather jump to HLSX 808 instead Yinjw for better resolution due to BA+DD configuration. But then again... yes, that again... 808 also needs some modifications to sound "right". I`m still "climbing on ladder" and yet I still have not found IEM that has no "issues" in stock configuration. I`m really hoping that jumping on one of those will do the "trick": LZ - A2S, Magaosi BK50 or PMV A01 MK2.
 If not, I`ll just have to keep on modding...


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL Does that mean we can agree on the most consistent thing about KZ being their inconsistency? Haha


----------



## Podster

> Hmmm... looks like there is a single BA driver in it lol.
> 
> Where is my fancy bio-cellulose DD driver??


 
 Absolutely the worst iem I've ever bought, it looked interesting but once I had it the design went a away fast after hearing those things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 OK you KZ Killers, out of the 13 pair I've bought only two have had issues (call me lucky I guess) but even my QC issue KZ's were better than the Dull-Fins


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> Absolutely the worst iem I've ever bought, it looked interesting but once I had it the design went a away fast after hearing those things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My ATE (black) did have a blocked port that created a bass imbalance. Easy fix with a pin. My ED9 are flawless. That makes my experience .500
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Considering the price of these things (paid less than $20 CAD for the pair) I personally am not going to complain too much


----------



## mochill




----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


>


----------



## Dsnuts

You cant just show a simple pic mochill. You gotta let us know how it is!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> You cant just show a simple pic mochill. You gotta let us know how it is!


 

 My ATE translucent black model is quite something for 14.00$.  DEEP bass. this one made Vapman's ten best IEM for BASS list,
 and i took one for the team.  Pleasant, but subdued midrange and nonsibulent treble. Vapman said other models don't compare to
 this one, so be sure you get the transcluent black ATE if you splurge too.  Easy to drive, easy to listen to. A nice knock around IEM
 for around town or country.  Not so good for deep space or high end listening with fancy gear. but a super achievement for this price
 and a big bargain. still available on the A site.  now 18.50 however....


----------



## bhazard

Those KZ models aren't for critical listening, but for having a pair as a backup in your gym bag that gets tossed around, or for little gifts, they are stellar. The key is to wait for a sale, where most models will usually end up around $10.


----------



## RedJohn456

*ZuperDAC*​ *== Unboxing & Initial Impressions ==*​  ​  ​ The ZuperDAC is a very portable amp/dac from *Zorloo, *a small outfit out of Hong Kong. A big thanks to the fine folks at Zorloo for giving me a chance to check these bad boys out! 
  
*Unboxing the ZuperDAC*
  
 
 
  
 
  
  
  
  
 
  
 ​ *Initial Impressions*
  
 Been playing with the ZuperDAC for the better part of the day and I wanted to post my thoughts on them so far. 
 It comes in a rather no fuss box, very tastefully adorned but suitably tough to protect the delicate innards. Upon unboxing it , you are greeted by the product sheet and the goods front and centre. And oh my what a sight to behold. They are literally at the same color as my laptop!
  
 In the hands it feels smooth in texture and construction and clearly no shortcuts were taken with the build quality - clearly all your money is going towards the dac itself, not some fancy packaging you are bound to forget about anyway. For a device of this footprint, it has a surprising weight to it, and I mean that in the best way possible. This does not feel like a cheap toy at all. This is meant to be a serious device for the discerning listener.
  
 For macs (lol whats an audio driver?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) it is as simple as plug and play. A little LED turns on indicating the DAC is engaged. Unlike some other dacs I have use, this unit has yet to get exceedingly hot after me pushing them hard for some time. Again these are early days yet, but thus far these seem to be very well engineered. I am definitely impressed by the thought that has gone into it's design construction. 
  
 So.... they look good and feel good, but how do they sound?
  
 Honestly I just received these today and I don't know if I have enough hours on these to comment on them definitely. But here is the thing - my daily drivers are the FiiO X7 and LH Geek Out V2, and listening to the ZuperDAC, I don't feel I am getting a massive downgrade or that I am missing out on anything and thats what surprised me the most....
  
 In fact, I found myself actually *listening* and *enjoying* my music rather than attempting to dissect every detail and evaluate every aspect of the sound. But I will say that the ZuperDAC is very natural sounding with a very musical character to it. Does that mean its rolled off and bassy? Of course not! It sports a natural, detailed and engaging sound with impressive resolution, but more so - it has this addicting and effortless sound signature that has me digging through my music collection to test my favourite tracks. You might think these have that traditional sabre glare, but so far it hasn't reared its ugly head yet. In fact, it has a rather nice and full natural bass response compared to the relatively anemic FiiO X7 and Geek Out V2.
  
 Overall, no glaring weakness or downsides from my initial listening hours. But lordy am I getting a kick out of listening to them. I was initially going to do a comparison with my other dacs (FiiO X7, E17K, LH Geek Out V2 and SMSL M3).  However that plan went right out the window the moment I plugged in my Havi B3 Pro 1 and loaded up my favourite track, which at the moment is _We are the ones to fall_ by Santa Monica.
  
 If You can't tell already, I am absolutley smitten by how the ZuperDAC sounds and my first impression is that it sounds as capable as my higher end gear, but it adds that touch of musically that my other gears lacking, relatively speaking of course. I did notice however that I had to push the volume near its limit to drive stuff like my 320 ohm VE Zen 1, so I do wish this unit had more headroom in terms of volume. Then again we are talking about something the size of a USB thumbstick so it's not a deal breaker either.
  
 Am I saying that it beats my top end stuff? No, of course not, more so because I honestly haven't had the time to properly A/B against all my toys yet. Frankly, I am having way too much fun with the ZuperDAC and the hard work can wait till later 
  
 For now, I am off to musical bliss: 

  
 A big thanks to my good friend @WaynesWorld for bringing this device to my attention. Good call bud   Definitely worth the wait!!
  
 I will update with more impressions as things progress. Thanks for reading my ramblings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: I forgot to mention that these have an Output Impedance of 4 Ohms.


----------



## waynes world

Hey RedJohn456, glad you're enjoying it! I in turn have to give a shout out to nick n who kept re-reminding me about the zuperdac until I finally got one (actually two now). I'm looking forward to your ongoing impressions!


----------



## nick n

GREAT POST RedJohn456 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've got it after a Schiit Wyrd then out to the big stereo here. Loving this thing.
  
 I have to give a shout out to another head-fier for letting ME know


----------



## mochill

dsnuts said:


> You cant just show a simple pic mochill. You gotta let us know how it is!


read the sirius thread for more impressions


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> Any info on HOWL ? It`s their flagship model DD + 2BA: http://degausslabs.com/earphones/howl
> They offer 14 days trial time and free deliver - sounds little crazy? And no reviews on them?


----------



## Pastapipo

coil said:


> Any info on HOWL ? It`s their flagship model DD + 2BA: http://degausslabs.com/earphones/howl
> They offer 14 days trial time and free deliver - sounds little crazy? And no reviews on them?


 
  
@peter123 
 How about trying these out when your holiday is over?
 They are Stockholm based, so you can order them in your native language 
  
 "Due to overwhelming demand, we are backordered about 2-3 weeks.
 Please be patient - we are shipping by oldest order first."


----------



## anticute

pastapipo said:


> @peter123
> How about trying these out when your holiday is over?
> They are Stockholm based, so you can order them in your native language
> 
> ...


 
 http://degausslabs.com/an-unbeatable-return-policy
  
 Looks nice - if they're no good you can just send them back.


----------



## 7S Cameron

I appreciate the review. For only $74 I may have to pick one up!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I hate to be a Debbie downer but the Shozy Zero imo is not great. I feel they are good iems for the price but
  
 I find it harder and harder to get engaged by them. The tuning is a safe one and they have all that is needed for a good sounding iem but for some reason they are kinda on the boring for me.
  
 I have a review sample that I am going to do a review soon on but the longer I am using these the less I am enchanted with them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> So I hate to be a Debbie downer but the Shozy Zero imo is not great. I feel they are good iems for the price but
> 
> I find it harder and harder to get engaged by them. The tuning is a safe one and they have all that is needed for a good sounding iem but for some reason they are kinda on the boring for me.
> 
> I have a review sample that I am going to do a review soon on but the longer I am using these the less I am enchanted with them.


 

 Thanks for your honest experience, Donuts! you have experienced ears.....people getting excited about the
 "value" of cheap iems doesn't mean they are worth collecting or listening to as a serious music offering...


----------



## Dsnuts

Again for the price I think they are worth the thread. However I noticed Shozy is contacting mass amounts of headfiers to do reviews of them which could be one way to get your new iem out there. I cant get a review in simply due to the fact that there is at least one Zero review a day it seems. I don't know if it is due to the fact that we are spoiled with great cheapos from the past here on the discovery thread or what it is exactly but.
  
 I am gonna tell you fellas there is no way these are competing with $500 iems. Lol. Realistically they are a solid $60 earphone and can compete with sub $100 iems but something about them just don't do it for me.
  
 They kinda remind me of the old JVC HAS-400 for some reason. Similar sound tuning.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dsnuts said:


> Again for the price I think they are worth the thread. However I noticed Shozy is contacting mass amounts of headfiers to do reviews of them which could be one way to get your new iem out there. I cant get a review in simply due to the fact that there is at least one Zero review a day it seems. I don't know if it is due to the fact that we are spoiled with great cheapos from the past here on the discovery thread or what it is exactly but.
> 
> I am gonna tell you fellas there is no way these are competing with $500 iems. Lol. Realistically they are a solid $60 earphone and can compete with sub $100 iems but something about them just don't do it for me.
> 
> They kinda remind me of the old JVC HAS-400 for some reason. Similar sound tuning.


 
  
 Very interesting. I know the hype with them was/is strong. They look nice and the wooden y-split and jack are pretty cool. Would love to get my ears on a pair to see which side camp I fall into as I am a pretty big fan of JVCs.


----------



## AudioDHD

dsnuts said:


> Again for the price I think they are worth the thread. However I noticed Shozy is contacting mass amounts of headfiers to do reviews of them which could be one way to get your new iem out there. I cant get a review in simply due to the fact that there is at least one Zero review a day it seems. I don't know if it is due to the fact that we are spoiled with great cheapos from the past here on the discovery thread or what it is exactly but.
> 
> I am gonna tell you fellas there is no way these are competing with $500 iems. Lol. Realistically they are a solid $60 earphone and can compete with sub $100 iems but something about them just don't do it for me.
> 
> They kinda remind me of the old JVC HAS-400 for some reason. Similar sound tuning.




Just popped my Shozy Zeros in with Brookos Adel U6 for him to have a listen too.. be interesting to read his impressions. .


----------



## BloodyPenguin

dsnuts said:


> So I hate to be a Debbie downer but the Shozy Zero imo is not great. I feel they are good iems for the price but
> 
> I find it harder and harder to get engaged by them. The tuning is a safe one and they have all that is needed for a good sounding iem but for some reason they are kinda on the boring for me.
> 
> I have a review sample that I am going to do a review soon on but the longer I am using these the less I am enchanted with them.


 


 I agree 100%.  The Zero, is not doing much for me either.  I also have a review sample.
  
 I've been putting the *Shozy Zero* head-to-head with the *SoundSoul S018*.  The S018 IMO, is a lot more fun, dynamic and detailed than the Zero in my testing.  
  
 ..


----------



## Lurk650

bloodypenguin said:


> I agree 100%.  The Zero, is not doing much for me either.  I also have a review sample.
> 
> I've been putting the *Shozy Zero* head-to-head with the *SoundSoul S018*.  The S018 IMO, is a lot more fun, dynamic and detailed than the Zero in my testing.
> 
> ..




A $13? Wowza. Glad I skipped Shozy and went TK Maple... Still have yet to read a comparison between Maple and Zero unfortunately


----------



## BloodyPenguin

lurk650 said:


> A $13? Wowza. Glad I skipped Shozy and went TK Maple... Still have yet to read a comparison between Maple and Zero unfortunately


 
  
 I would love to try the Maple.  I am a huge fan of MusicMaker/ToneKing products.  I'm sure it is a killer wood IEM.  
  
 ..


----------



## Lurk650

bloodypenguin said:


> I would love to try the Maple.  I am a huge fan of MusicMaker/ToneKing products.  I'm sure it is a killer wood IEM.
> 
> ..




Too bad you aren't in the US. I'd let you borrow it.


----------



## BloodyPenguin

lurk650 said:


> Too bad you aren't in the US. I'd let you borrow it.


 
  
 I'm in the US, but no worries.  I am going to try to get my own Maple down the road.  
  
 ..


----------



## Lurk650

bloodypenguin said:


> I'm in the US, but no worries.  I am going to try to get my own Maple down the road.
> 
> ..




For some reason I thought you weren't? You sure? Shouldn't cost me more than a buck to ship


----------



## BloodyPenguin

lurk650 said:


> For some reason I thought you weren't? You sure? Shouldn't cost me more than a buck to ship


 
  
 I'll PM you if I change my mind.  Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
  
 Sorry all, back on topic!  Here are a few recent pics of some of my new gear.  
  
  
*Advanced AcousticWerkes W300AR:*
  

  
  
  
*MusicMaker TW1:*


  
  
  
*NoSounD Red Hat:*
  

  
  
 --


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> I agree 100%.  The Zero, is not doing much for me either.  I also have a review sample.
> 
> I've been putting the *Shozy Zero* head-to-head with the *SoundSoul S018*.  The S018 IMO, is a lot more fun, dynamic and detailed than the Zero in my testing.
> 
> ..




Wow, although the Zero is not the most engaging iem I've heard (it lacks some energy for me) I'd rate it far above the S018 (which I consider one of my worst purchases ever). 

Different strokes for different folks I'd guess


----------



## BloodyPenguin

peter123 said:


> Wow, although the Zero is not the most engaging iem I've heard (it lacks some energy for me) I'd rate it far above the S018 (which I consider one of my worst purchases ever).
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess


 
  
 Funny right?  Because I know there have been times I have totally been on the same page as you...  Then something like the S-018 comes up and we hear it totally different.

 For me though, I have found IEM can be so temperamental and dependent on the perfect tip rolling.  I've thrown everything I had (tip wise) at the Shozy and nothing seems to help the signature.

 However, with the S-018, I have found a few pairs that work perfectly.
  
 --


----------



## bhazard

Ds used the right term for the Shozy. It's "safe". It has a pleasing warm signature that I like, but it also isn't very exciting, nor does it draw you in. I've been playing around with eq since the QT5 mess, and the Shozy gets a bit better with a slight midrange bump. It still lacks the resolution that a nice BA in addition could provide.


----------



## jant71

I found that the wood housing was capable of giving bad resonance which smear up through to the low mids and could smear over detail. Right fit and tips made them quite a clear, capable, and detailed phone with surprisingly nice treble, good transparency, and a natural and peak free sound. Still, they went the same way as the Tenore(Zero perform above ref. Tenore level) for me and I stopped listening to them. I like my JVC much more as far as fun factor and enjoyment. Though my Elation is modded and FX55 recent rebuy and my FXT is also modded for a more crisp and livery sound. The Zero outperform all but the FXT but don't hold my ear as much as any of them. Pretty much sit in a drawer after the new toy syndrome subsided.


----------



## peter123

bloodypenguin said:


> Funny right?  Because I know there have been times I have totally been on the same page as you...  Then something like the S-018 comes up and we hear it totally different.
> 
> 
> For me though, I have found IEM can be so temperamental and dependent on the perfect tip rolling.  I've thrown everything I had (tip wise) at the Shozy and nothing seems to help the signature.
> ...




It *is* funny, and it's also what makes this hobby so interesting to me. Two people can agree on most things and the suddenly a item comes along that's totally diverting, just kind of to show that there's nothing that given when it comes to sound. 

One of my biggest wow moments ever in this hobby was when I got the forbidden IEM's a month or so back. I could never in my wildest dreams imagine that I would so totally enjoy a iem with that kind of signature. It's really changed my preference in a way I haven't experienced since I first got the Havi B3 Pro 1 a long time ago. So it's not only that two people with a similar preference will sometimes disagree (or rather hear things differently) but I can' even be sure to agree with myself all the time lol. 

Now *that's* what makes me addicted to try out the next and the next, because you never know what you're going to experience.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was listening to the Zero on my Pono last night and it is almost like they have a slight veil to the mid range. I think Jant might have hit the nail on the head of why it sounds like it does but I think what bugs me a bit also is the extensions on both ends are kinda weak. Sub bass is kinda not so defined and treble extension is kinda flat. I think this is where it reminds me a bit of the old HAS 400 portable. Very similar safe balanced tuning that didn't really excite. I am all for balanced sound but if a phone don't engage the listener it is somewhat of a fail. What is also a bit strange is I actually thought imagery was better on open listen than after I got them burned in. Strange. They don't sound all that spacious especially when compared to some of my other iems. 
  
 They definitely sound a bit better with a brighter sounding source. My DX90 has better synergy using them but even then it is somewhat not too exciting. Shozy's first iem is not bad but this is one case where the sound simply does not actually live up to the hype. 
  
 I think if guys are getting into the sound game and have not listened to too many good sounding earphones will probably go crazy over the Zero. However on the other token guys that have heard more than their share will be able to tell the shortcomings of the sound.  Shozy gave a good effort but lets be real fellas there is a reason why these are $60 new. For it's price these are certainly not bad. Just not great.


----------



## bhazard

dsnuts said:


> I was listening to the Zero on my Pono last night and it is almost like they have a slight veil to the mid range. I think Jant might have hit the nail on the head of why it sounds like it does but I think what bugs me a bit also is the extension on both ends are kinda weak. Sub bass is kinda not so defined and treble extension is kinda flat. I think this is where it reminds me a bit of the old HAS 400 portable. Very similar safe balanced tuning that didn't really excite. I am all for balanced sound but if a phone don't engage the listener it is somewhat of a fail. What is also a bit strange is I actually thought imagery was better on open listen than after I got them burned in. Strange. They don't sound all that spacious especially when compared to some of my other iems.
> 
> They definitely sound a bit better with a brighter sounding source. My DX90 has better synergy using them but even then it is somewhat not too exciting. Shozy's first iem is not bad but this is one case where the sound simply does not actually live up to the hype.


 
 I measured it with the Veritas. What you're saying actually shows up on the graph (midrange slight dip, slow treble roll off).


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> It *is* funny, and it's also what makes this hobby so interesting to me. Two people can agree on most things and the suddenly a item comes along that's totally diverting, just kind of to show that there's nothing that given when it comes to sound.
> 
> *One of my biggest wow moments ever in this hobby was when I got the forbidden IEM's a month or so back*. I could never in my wildest dreams imagine that I would so totally enjoy a iem with that kind of signature. It's really changed my preference in a way I haven't experienced since I first got the Havi B3 Pro 1 a long time ago. So it's not only that two people with a similar preference will sometimes disagree (or rather hear things differently) but I can' even be sure to agree with myself all the time lol.
> 
> Now *that's* what makes me addicted to try out the next and the next, because you never know what you're going to experience.


 
  
 There it is... the very intriguing white forbidden elephant in the room!


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> It *is* funny, and it's also what makes this hobby so interesting to me. Two people can agree on most things and the suddenly a item comes along that's totally diverting, just kind of to show that there's nothing that given when it comes to sound.
> 
> *One of my biggest wow moments ever in this hobby was when I got the forbidden IEM's a month or so back. I could never in my wildest dreams imagine that I would so totally enjoy a iem with that kind of signature. It's really changed my preference in a way I haven't experienced since I first got the Havi B3 Pro 1 a long time ago. So it's not only that two people with a similar preference will sometimes disagree (or rather hear things differently) but I can' even be sure to agree with myself all the time lol.*
> 
> Now *that's* what makes me addicted to try out the next and the next, because you never know what you're going to experience.


 
  
  
 Some of the best sounds out there are silent. It's a shame that the ethics and politics of a few have an effect on the masses.


----------



## 7S Cameron

drbluenewmexico said:


> dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > So I hate to be a Debbie downer but the Shozy Zero imo is not great. I feel they are good iems for the price but
> ...



Donuts made me laugh so hard XD


----------



## Dsnuts

Dr Blue is the only headfier that can call me that and get away with it. Hes been calling me by that delectable deep fried  confection for a while now. If Dr Blue names you a sweet food of any type that is only a good thing!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Dr Blue is the only headfier that can call me that and get away with it. Hes been calling me by that delectable deep fried  confection for a while now. If Dr Blue names you a sweet food of any type that is only a good thing!


 

 why Thank you very much Donuts, i mean Ds,...actually it was spell check that decided to call you that originally...
 but since you are so delectable , it kind a stuck.....i don't actually eat donuts, but do appreciate their yummy
 addictive carbohydrate sugary and satisfying qualities for some folks.......
 But the part of Donuts having  experienced ears is more true than ever!  so happy to have you (Ds) back contributing your
 listening experiences and evaluations and steering us towards the light at the end of the tunnel....even though
 we will never reach it......and continue to crave new headphone audio advances.....
    perhaps it is the quest itself we seek.....and we shall follow Donuts into the desert......


----------



## slowpickr

Onkyo ES-HF300s are on sale on Amazon for $50. These are some seriously good cans. Kind of a hybrid between over and on ears. Running them straight out of my Xduoo X3 and they sound fantastic.


----------



## Dsnuts

I bought a pair of these when they first came out. That is a very nice deal. Titanium coated drivers. Need a good pounding but otherwise that is one of the better deals for a good sounding portable.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Is the Foster TH-X00 still the best sounding closed-back over ear headphone in that price range? I'm probably going to sell my Shure SRH1540 and purchase the X00 if that's the case.


----------



## mochill

Rose technology@ penonaudio


----------



## FUYU

mochill said:


> Rose technology@ penonaudio




Just saw the page. Awesome, especially because of the added description.

The Pudding for example is an 4 + 1 driver setup in a 5-way configuration, which is fairly interesting.


----------



## mochill

Heard it has flat bass , with excellent treble and midrange with a huge soundstage


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> I bought a pair of these when they first came out. That is a very nice deal. Titanium coated drivers. Need a good pounding but otherwise that is one of the better deals for a good sounding portable.


 

 Totally affirm this. out of NOS HiFiMan Dac have wicked bass and romantic midrange and treble, nicely balanced.
 the Titanium drivers i can tell will need lots of burn in, quite a satisfying phone already!  going nuts about them in
 a quiet way....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> Is the Foster TH-X00 still the best sounding closed-back over ear headphone in that price range? I'm probably going to sell my Shure SRH1540 and purchase the X00 if that's the case.


 

 i have both, and I'm usually listening to the TH-X00. the 1540 is no slouch, but break up at higher volumes while
 the X00 can be cranked more and have a musically natural sound to my ears. 1540 is a nice package with accessories
 such as a fab case, extra cables, etc, and more psy-fi look and do sound good, but the TH X00 make me smile and
 bob my head more with blues and electronic music....


----------



## B9Scrambler

Not sure if any of you have seen Rhapsodio's new entry level model, the Clipper. If not, you can read my impressions of it here; http://www.head-fi.org/products/rhapsodio-clipper/reviews/16365. It's a pretty solid earphone.


----------



## Richsvt

I know we're not supposed to talk about the DQSM D2s but, I am looking to see what foam tips work well, does anyone have an idea for good fit? I think the ones that it came with look like the Comply TS 400s, just not sure. The package came with black and blue ones. The black lasted about three weeks, trying the blue one now...


----------



## anticute

richsvt said:


> I know we're not supposed to talk about the DQSM D2s but, I am looking to see what foam tips work well, does anyone have an idea for good fit? I think the ones that it came with look like the Comply TS 400s, just not sure. The package came with black and blue ones. The black lasted about three weeks, trying the blue one now...


 
 Excessively eager to get the thread closed?


----------



## B9Scrambler

richsvt said:


> I know we're not supposed to talk about the **** but, I am looking to see what foam tips work well, does anyone have an idea for good fit? I think the ones that it came with look like the Comply TS 400s, just not sure. The package came with black and blue ones. The black lasted about three weeks, trying the blue one now...




Seriously? C'mon man. How many threads were closed while that fiasco was being investigated?


----------



## Richsvt

Ok, the administrators may not like the shenanigans that went on in that thread, but I just purchased these for my own pleasure and am asking a legitimate question. This cannot be misconstrued as having anything to do with that. I had nothing to do with the distributor nor the people involved. If they don't like my questions, they can PM me to stop. I can't believe they'd censor common curiosity and inquiries around the product.

You can act all Harry Potter-like and call it 'the IEM that shall not be named' (titsnbn), just looking for a simple answer...


----------



## Coq de Combat

Well, that audio guy behind the O2 was called Voldemort for quite a while...


----------



## anticute

richsvt said:


> Ok, the administrators may not like the shenanigans that went on in that thread, but I just purchased these for my own pleasure and am asking a legitimate question. This cannot be misconstrued as having anything to do with that. I had nothing to do with the distributor nor the people involved. If they don't like my questions, they can PM me to stop. I can't believe they'd censor common curiosity and inquiries around the product.
> 
> You can act all Harry Potter-like and call it 'the IEM that shall not be named' (titsnbn), just looking for a simple answer...


 
 Shenanigans or not, but it's still off limits to discuss it. Thus it isn't a legitimate question on this forum.
  
 "Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, *as well as "DQSM" products *are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links."
  
 So don't believe it, but the fact is that they _have _censored inquiries about the product. Take it up with the mods if you like, but until they tell you that it's fine for you to talk about it (which they won't), could you try to not ruin it for the rest of us?


----------



## Richsvt

Ok, bye


----------



## FlacFan

Speaking of you all know...
  
 If you Google it you will find links going to rplay.info stuff with genuine looking Head-Fi banner and all, but you are asked to login with your facebook credentials.
  
 Looks fishy to me or am I missing something?
  
 Maybe a FB group continuing where they left off here?
  
 Info via PM would be great. Thxs.
  
 Cheers


----------



## bjaardker

Just got a pair of the translucent KZ ATE with the mic. Decided to go with the "airsspu" re-brand because from the photos on amazon it looked like it would be coming with hybrid knockoffs for tips. Unfortunately it came with only 2 plastic and 1 foam pairs just like the kz packaging. 

All of that aside, what an incredible find. These IEMs are a testament to just how far in ear headphone technology has come in just a few years. 

First thing's first, these are not giant killers, they will not compete with any of the current flagship IEMs and almost all modern mid-tier will be better. However, when you start to compare these to some of the high level headphones of the past, like the Tf10s or the Monster Miles Davis edition, it's mind blowing that these cost less than a lunch at Applebee's. 

There have been other more detailed reviews, so I'll just give my good and bad. (Note, this is new out of the box with about 2 hours of listening) 

Highlights:
* everything from about 800hz-1.5khz has a depth and richness that isn't found in the rest of the range. These really shine with electric guitar. 
* These have some of the widest soundstaging I've ever heard, and I never would have expected this kind of depth of field from IEMs costing anything less than at least $100. 
* The separation is also some of the best I've heard from an IEM and is on par with many IEMs at or above $100

Lowlights:
* the massive roll off Around 10khz leaves a dull finish to a lot of music. There's no shimmer to the sound and treble fans will be disappointed. 
* while the bass extension is good, and there's plenty of speed to it, there's a "boomieness" to the bass that almost hurts my ears on bass heavy tracks. I tried Above and Beyond's Group Therapy album, and The Robert Glasper Experiment's Black Radio. Both were almost too much to listen to. I'm hoping that some burn-in might help this. If not, I'll try to eq it out. 
* Nozzle demands a deeper insertion. The way these are built, the nozzle the tips mount on is quite long. Because of this shape, they don't fit in your ear without an insertion that's much deeper than I use on most IEMs. That deep insertion ends up hurting my ears after 20-30 minutes.

I look back on the years I've spent in this hobby, and even back on where this thread started, and the sound from the KZ ATE truly astonishes me. Back when I bought my first pair of Phillips SHE9700, if you told me this kind of sound would be available for the same price I paid for those, I would have called you a liar and bet you $100 it wasn't possible. 

The KZ ATE would have cost me a $100, because I would have lost that bet.


----------



## CoiL

bjaardker said:


> Highlights:
> * everything from about 800hz-1.5khz has a *depth and richness* that isn't found in the rest of the range. These really shine with electric guitar.
> * These have some of the *widest soundstaging I've ever heard, and I never would have expected this kind of depth of field* from IEMs costing anything less than at least $100.
> * *The separation is also some of the best I've heard from an IEM* and is on par with many IEMs at or above $100


 
 I don`t know which version exactly Your have (there are at least 4 variations sold) but I have 2nd version translucent black ATE with vent holes open near nozzle lower part on housing and with metal cable "reliefs" - they do have amazing depth and soundstaging for IEM and I`m comparing it even with my Fidelio X1 + modified Aune T1 @ Siemens E88CC goldpin tube setup which is quite a soundstage "monster". Rich full sound along with this kind of soundstage gives pretty great result. 
 I`m still grabbing sometimes for my heavily modified ATE FF-mod instead HLSX808 RAW-mod (BA+DD) due to soundstage depth and "out of the head" distant presentation. To me they sound like open-back full-size cans.
  


> Lowlights:
> * the massive roll off Around 10khz leaves a dull finish to a lot of music. There's no shimmer to the sound and treble fans will be disappointed.
> * while the bass extension is good, and there's plenty of speed to it, there's a "boomieness" to the bass that almost hurts my ears on bass heavy tracks. I tried Above and Beyond's Group Therapy album, and The Robert Glasper Experiment's Black Radio. Both were almost too much to listen to. I'm hoping that some burn-in might help this. If not, I'll try to eq it out.
> * Nozzle demands a deeper insertion. The way these are built, the nozzle the tips mount on is quite long. Because of this shape, they don't fit in your ear without an insertion that's much deeper than I use on most IEMs. That deep insertion ends up hurting my ears after 20-30 minutes.


 
 About these - You need modifications to remove those "issues" and proper wide bore silicone tips for deep insertion.
 I recommend trying Huast H10 or KZ whirlwind smallest tips (which aren`t included in stock package).  

 Original wide-bore Philips UE tips should also fit nicely but haven`t tried it with stock nozzle and can`t try/recommend about stock nozzle anymore because I`m using ED9 brass nozzles on my ATE.
 I have made following modifications to my ATE:


> * Top plastic covers removed and replaced with wood backplates.
> * Golden mesh-grills taken from inside and installed inside wood backplate, right above driver unit without gap to driver shell.
> * Plastic nozzles have been cut off, sanded level/even, over-drilled holes and replaced with ED9 brass nozzles.
> * Body behind backplates has been sanded down to lower enclosure shape reaching out of ear.
> ...


 
  
 Wish You could try Your ATE in modified configuration - it is way better than stock


----------



## kova4a

Something to contemplate on (although not particularly easy on the eyes)  http://www.head-fi.org/t/720512/obscure-chinese-daps/1200#post_12699625


----------



## kiler

Kill it with fire please? hahaha


----------



## bjaardker

coil said:


> About these - You need modifications to remove those "issues" and proper wide bore silicone tips for deep insertion.
> I recommend trying Huast H10 or KZ whirlwind smallest tips (which aren`t included in stock package).




Thanks for the info! I'll do some wide bore tip rolling. About all of those other mods.... Well... That's probably way beyond my level of technical competence. But that pair of yours looks incredible. 

Cheers!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Has anyone here listened to the Advanced (previously Adv.Sound) M4? Haven't spent too much time with them yet, but so far they remind me of a slightly less bassy RHA S500i with cleaner treble.


----------



## FUYU

b9scrambler said:


> Has anyone here listened to the Advanced (previously Adv.Sound) M4? Haven't spent too much time with them yet, but so far they remind me of a slightly less bassy RHA S500i with cleaner treble.




Good looking microdriver-IEM. How's the isolation?


----------



## B9Scrambler

fuyu said:


> Good looking microdriver-IEM. How's the isolation?


 
  
 Haven't really spent enough time with them to really have much of a handle on that yet. All they've needed to block out is the fan behind me. For now I'll say; below average with the included silicone tips, maybe average to slightly above average with the included Isolation 400 Comply tips.
  
 Edit: And yes, they are lookers. I'm absolutely loving the cable though. Completely overkill for such a small, light earphone


----------



## Tom22

not necessarily "new" new but for those interested how budget can you get with vsonic and alpha and delta


----------



## Hisoundfi

http://www.head-fi.org/products/echobox-audio-finder-x1/reviews/16341


----------



## BGRoberts

Sure has gotten quiet in here. 
Did everybody go on vacation or what?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

YES  but i can hardly hear you with my headphones on!
 internet not really good off planet..


----------



## bjaardker

I've been lurking while enjoying these KZ ATEs. For fun I got out my TTPOD T1Es to do a little A/B action.

 For a long time, the TTPODs had been my #1 budget-fi IEM. I listened to them almost exclusively until I started working from home and having that level of isolation wasn't needed anymore. (I went back to listening to my AT WS99s)
  
 After listening to the KZ ATEs for the last week, putting in the TTPODs kind of a shock to the system. I thought to myself "how did I listen to these for so long". The best adjective I could come up with to describe the TTPODs was "shouty". Everything in the treble and midbass seemed overly aggressive and had a hard edge to it. But when the beat dropped, I was reminded why I put up with that shouty sound for so long, the TTPODs have such good sub-bass.
  
 Put the KZs back in and it was like putting on your favorite sweatpants or having a nice cup of cocoa, Comfy, Rich, Warm. The first thing that stands out when switching back was how little mid-range the TTPODs have. Second thing I notice was how much wide and enveloping the soundstage is on the KZs. Finally, while there's a small sacrifice in sub-bass, the entire rest of the range is fuller and more musical. This leads to one of the most non-fatiguing IEMs I've ever used. The KZ is something I can listen to for hours and never find myself reaching to turn it up or down, or change eq.
  
 Bottom line, KZ makes the TTPOD T1E look like amateur hour.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

bjaardker said:


> I've been lurking while enjoying these KZ ATEs. For fun I got out my TTPOD T1Es to do a little A/B action.
> 
> For a long time, the TTPODs had been my #1 budget-fi IEM. I listened to them almost exclusively until I started working from home and having that level of isolation wasn't needed anymore. (I went back to listening to my AT WS99s)
> 
> ...


 

 nice comparison, bjaardker.  i only had some TTPODS for a week before they broke and i returned them, but i agree with your review totally. the KZ ATEs really are something!  made the 10 best iems for bassheads list also, posted by Vapman, in some heavy competition.....a true bargain new era IEM....not just for bassheads
 but satisfying for those who love bass also..


----------



## ericp10

Sigh! Well, I have ordered the D27 (6 Knowles BAs and 1 Dynamic Driver). Yes, seven drivers for under $400. It will take about a week to get to me. I'll let you guys know how it goes. But I have to say my impressions will be brief (if I say much at all in public threads). I can't  reconcile being told what products I own (and paid for with my money) I can and can't talk about  due to controversies I personally have nothing to do with. But I'm sure some friends here will want to know some of my thoughts. Happy listening.


----------



## BGRoberts

ericp10 said:


> Sigh! Well, I have ordered the D27 (6 Knowles BAs and 1 Dynamic Driver). Yes, seven drivers for under $400. It will take about a week to get to me. I'll let you guys know how it goes. But I have to say my impressions will be brief (if I say much at all in public threads). I can't  reconcile being told what products I own (and paid for with my money) I can and can't talk about  due to controversies I personally have nothing to do with. But I'm sure some friends here will want to know some of my thoughts. Happy listening.


 
  
 Hate to see you going.   I always enjoy reading your adventures and thoughts here.


----------



## doctorjazz

Are you not allowed to mention which D27?


----------



## ericp10

bgroberts said:


> Hate to see you going.   I always enjoy reading your adventures and thoughts here.


 
  
 Thanks sir. I'll peek in every now and then.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Are you not allowed to mention which D27?


 
  
  
 Remove the 7.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Sigh! Well, I have ordered the D27 (6 Knowles BAs and 1 Dynamic Driver). Yes, seven drivers for under $400. It will take about a week to get to me. I'll let you guys know how it goes. But I have to say my impressions will be brief (if I say much at all in public threads). I can't  reconcile being told what products I own (and paid for with my money) I can and can't talk about  due to controversies I personally have nothing to do with. But I'm sure some friends here will want to know some of my thoughts. Happy listening.


 
  
 Yes, that's really annoying. I know you really like the 2D MSQD's ("those that shall only be named backwards" lol). How about everyone else? C'mon people, post your impressions (even if you have to do it in pig latin!).
  
 Anyway Eric, I'm looking forward to getting your D27 impressions one way or another!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Yes, that's really annoying. I know you really like the 2D MSQD's ("those that shall only be named backwards" lol). How about everyone else? C'mon people, post your impressions (even if you have to do it in pig latin!).
> 
> Anyway Eric, I'm looking forward to getting your D27 impressions one way or another!


 
  
 Somehow I will fill you in bro, waynes world. You know I will.


----------



## ncristia

I'm really enjoying mine. Using comply tx 200, wondering if I should have tried the tx 400 but could not get information on size anywhere. Listening to Pink Floyd Dark side immersion version live" us and them" and hearing the separation of the back up singers was eye opening. Using with Shanling M5


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Somehow I will fill you in bro, waynes world. You know I will.


 
  




  


ncristia said:


> I'm really enjoying mine. Using comply tx 200, wondering if I should have tried the tx 400 but could not get information on size anywhere. Listening to Pink Floyd Dark side immersion version live" us and them" and hearing the separation of the back up singers was eye opening. Using with Shanling M5


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## Pastapipo

How about this for a change?
  
  
Nativ: High-Res Music System & Touchscreen Control
  
 "A state-of-the-art high-resolution music system that is based on two independent solutions:"

  
 "The centerpiece of Nativ Wave is a fully balanced differential DAC design with two 24-bit/192kHz Burr-Brown DSD1792A. Left and right channel are entirely separated, each with its own dedicated linear power supply, state-of-the-art Crystal oscillators and analog circuitry. "
  
  
 Far to expensive for me to even look at, but I think they have a beautiful device in their hands. I've always found the current AV-receivers to be a little "last century". This device could be a modern alternative, It just needs to be combined in one device instead of two separate devices.


----------



## CoiL

I had that idea 3 years ago. Nice to see that someone is finally making it!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Sigh! Well, I have ordered the D27 (6 Knowles BAs and 1 Dynamic Driver). Yes, seven drivers for under $400. It will take about a week to get to me. I'll let you guys know how it goes. But I have to say my impressions will be brief (if I say much at all in public threads). I can't  reconcile being told what products I own (and paid for with my money) I can and can't talk about  due to controversies I personally have nothing to do with. But I'm sure some friends here will want to know some of my thoughts. Happy listening.


 

 Thanks for exploring the edge of sound technology Eric!!!! I definitely want to hear your impressions!!!
 Discovery audionauts used to call it "taking one for the team".....
 i know your excellent ears will bring back some interesting observations from the edge of technology!


----------



## Trapok

bjaardker said:


> I've been lurking while enjoying these KZ ATEs. For fun I got out my TTPOD T1Es to do a little A/B action.
> 
> 
> For a long time, the TTPODs had been my #1 budget-fi IEM. I listened to them almost exclusively until I started working from home and having that level of isolation wasn't needed anymore. (I went back to listening to my AT WS99s)
> ...


??? Could you tell us gear you use, cause for me there is no comparison between them (kz is really amateur) using Xduoo X3 + cmoy


----------



## ericp10

D27
  
  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-NicheCK-DZ7-In-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-7-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/32689893188.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.57.3Vi0Yo


----------



## bjaardker

trapok said:


> ??? Could you tell us gear you use, cause for me there is no comparison between them (kz is really amateur) using Xduoo X3 + cmoy


 
  
 99% of my IEM use is on my LG v10 with the Hi-Fi DAC/AMP enabled. (yes, I have the dac fix installed). Any other use would be from my Asus laptop, but none of that was included in my impressions.
  
 Since my last impressions, I did A/B them using my v10 with hi-fi on and my FIIO E12. Those results turned out as one would expect with TTPODs being a little less shouty, and the KZ ATE being almost too laid back. That's purely due to the sound signature of the E12 itself. That amp tends to make everything a little bit warmer and less edgy. That's why it gets very little use from me since most of the headphones I like (Senn Momenteum over ear, KZ ATE, and AT WS99) don't need any extra warmth and the E12 can push them toward a "tubby" sound. 

 If I had to use the E12 or some other source that warmed up the sound, I can see where the TTPODs could come into contention with the KZ's.

 Hope that helps!


----------



## RedJohn456

Oh man look what just showed up in my mail box, this is gonna get cray cray!!

 



 iFi Audio Micro iDSD + iPurifier 2 and Gemini USB cables! Can't wait to test these bad boys out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 

 

 I have also had the Resonessence Labs Concero HP for about a week and I gotta say that this definitely something special  Gotta give some love to Canadian made products, as the fine folks at Resonessence Labs have done a bang up job with the Concero HP. This thing has so much power its crazy. And oh how good it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be posting a more in-depth look at it pretty soon.

  



  

  
  
 The TFZ Series of iems are just straight up bonkers. And I mean that in the best way possible. They have opened my eyes to what naturally warm sounding dynamic driver iems SHOULD sound like. All three are fantastic but I would say the Series 3 or 5 are where the special sauce is at IMO.

  


 
  
  
 I would say that the LZ A2S and TFZ series are the new standards for what you can get for <$100 dollars these days. Along with the Havi B3 Pro 1 of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> 99% of my IEM use is on my LG v10 with the Hi-Fi DAC/AMP enabled. (yes, I have the dac fix installed). Any other use would be from my Asus laptop, but none of that was included in my impressions.
> 
> Since my last impressions, I did A/B them using my v10 with hi-fi on and my FIIO E12. Those results turned out as one would expect with TTPODs being a little less shouty, and the KZ ATE being almost too laid back. That's purely due to the sound signature of the E12 itself. That amp tends to make everything a little bit warmer and less edgy. That's why it gets very little use from me since most of the headphones I like (Senn Momenteum over ear, KZ ATE, and AT WS99) don't need any extra warmth and the E12 can push them toward a "tubby" sound.
> 
> ...




You should so the Hifi Amp hack to get even more juice


----------



## CoiL

redjohn456 said:


> All three are fantastic but I would say the Series 3 or 5 are where the special sauce is at IMO.
> 
> I would say that the LZ A2S and TFZ series are the new standards for what you can get for <$100 dollars these days.


 
 What is the main difference between s3 & s5 and how do they compare to A2S in terms of soundstage, micro-details and separation/layering ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Edifier H850 review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/edifier-h850-hi-fi-over-ear-monitor-audiophile-headphones-black/reviews/16420


----------



## 7S Cameron

Does anyone know if there are any good deals for audio equipment with the Amazon prime day sale? I've been looking, but I haven't found anything yet. I don't want to miss out on anything!


----------



## Niyologist

7s cameron said:


> Does anyone know if there are any good deals for audio equipment with the Amazon prime day sale? I've been looking, but I haven't found anything yet. I don't want to miss out on anything!




The Audio Technica MSR7 is $199.99. There's 15 of them left.


----------



## FlacFan

7s cameron said:


> Does anyone know if there are any good deals for audio equipment with the Amazon prime day sale? I've been looking, but I haven't found anything yet. I don't want to miss out on anything!


 
 Try this: http://deals.headphonesnao.com/
  
 Scroll a bit down, there is an entire section including the start times.....
  
 Cheers.


----------



## bjaardker

Following up on my past couple of raves for the KZ ATE...
  
 I've come across some music that just doesn't work for the KZ ATEs. For some reason any of the post 2000 Steely Dan or Donald Fagan albums sound really congested. I think the problem lies in the fact that the ATE's laid back mids push Donald Fagan's vocals/keyboards and the rhythm guitar too far back in the mix. This isn't a problem with Steely Dan's earlier stuff since albums like Aja or Gaucho were rather mid heavy and needed a boost in the bottom end (IMHO). However, Two Against Nature, Everything Must Go, and Donald's solo album Sunken Condos all have this veiled/congested feel to them. Being a huge Dan fan, this is a bit of a disappointment.
  
 Then I turn on something like Hayling by FC Kahuna and my mouth kind of drops open due to the width and depth of the soundstage and imaging. 

 https://youtu.be/G1QkpGMN_C4

 They're not perfect, and based on these new findings, for some types of music they're plain mediocre. But for $15...I'm still amazed.

 Also, I need to curse you all. I just put in an order for the TFZ Series 5. Darn you Head-Fi, I love you, I hate you.
  
 (Edit: I just played Feist's Mushaboom....holy crap. amazing.)


----------



## CoiL

bjaardker, Interesting find about ATE match with music. I`ve come only into few albums that doesn`t match well with ATE imaging/presentation and sound signature but they are usually genres with few "heavy" instruments and "in your face" intimate style presentation/mastering - ATE just pushes some instruments/sounds too far for them and doesn`t sound quite "right". 
 But all the more complex and great mastering progressive/alternative rock albums sound great with ATE. For example all Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson songs sound very good.
  
 With TFZ S5 - it probably needs modifications to sound right, otherwise it will be "bassy" IEM.


----------



## bjaardker

coil said:


> With TFZ S5 - it probably needs modifications to sound right, otherwise it will be "bassy" IEM.


 
  
 I planned on trying them out and burning them in as they are OOTB, but I fully expected that I'd be getting a small needle and performing the "harakiri" mod. 
  


> But all the more complex and great mastering progressive/alternative rock albums sound great with ATE. For example all Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson songs sound very good.


 
  
 That's why I thought Steely Dan would have been a perfect match. But there's something about it that really didn't work. I'm not sure about the intimacy thing. I just listened to one of my favorite albums Joni Mitchell's Hejira, and it sounded great. Jaco's bass was phenomenal.


----------



## CoiL

Well, maybe I expressed myself wrong littlebit - what I meant by "intimate heavy in your face instruments" is maybe more modern bands and music which has only few instruments that are heavily compressed and duplicated/over-dubbed into "stereo". Idk, if You understand what I mean though. All that combined with bad mastering is not great match for ATE.


----------



## bjaardker

coil said:


> more modern bands and music which has only few instruments that are heavily compressed and duplicated/over-dubbed into "stereo".


 
  
 Now I get what you're saying, and I'm in total agreement! It's like the ATEs double down on that compression.


----------



## ericp10

D27 is suppose to be on the way to me now.
  
 And I now see it's the DZ7, not the D27. My mistake fellas.


----------



## waynes world

@Dsnuts (or anyone): from the deals thread...
  


waynes world said:


> Xduoo X3 dap for $92.99US at tomtop
> 
> Awesome player, great price (down from $130US).


 
  
 Only for another 5 hours though!
  
 Edit: I also see the following from the X3 thread, but I haven't tried it:
  


fenakit said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I make this account to tell everyone interested in xduoo x3 that you can buy it for 51 GBP if you use PAYPAL5 promo code on tomtop page
> 
> ...


----------



## leobigfield

ericp10 said:


> D27 is suppose to be on the way to me now.
> 
> And I now see it's the DZ7, not the D27. My mistake fellas.




Any news Ericp10?


----------



## ericp10

*Specification:                                                                                                             *
  
*  NiceHCK DZ7 *
  
*  *2. Type: In-ear  
   3. Brand: NiceHCK Customized
   4. Model:  DZ7
   5. Impedance: 35Ω 
   6. Headphone sensitivity: 115db/mW
   7. Frequency range: 15-45000Hz
   8. Interface: 3.5mm 
   9. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
  10.Weight: 20g
  11.Color: Wood Grain
  12.Whether with mic: No
  13.Earphone plug type: Line type
  14.Earphone Interface Type: 2-Pin Interface or MMCX interface
 15.Drive unit: 1DD+ 6BA​ drive unit 
  
  
  
 It's too early to say too much about the DZ7. I can say, however, that the DZ7 is the earphone that I hoped the QT5 would sound like (but apparently fell short base on quite a few impressions I saw on this page). The theme here (i.e. sound signature) is forward mids with a very nice full instrument separation. The highs aren't harsh at all, but I can't help but think that four BAs are concentrated on various frequency ranges in the mids. Vocals are forward and clear (and of course, not thin at all). Now, the bass needs burn in before I can really say what it's going to do. Oh, it is there, but for those hoping for basshead levels, I'm afraid you might be disappointed. This is a midcentric earphone. The bass is there if the song calls for it, but it doesn't stay on full blast like that infamous "can't be named" three-driver hybrid. Now, what the bass does upon burn in may tell another story. Right now, it's pleasant and verseral. 
  
 I opted for the MMCX connection, the cables that came with it are capable, but I will be switching to an upgraded silver-coated cable. It's a very full and gorgeous sound earphone that plays jazz, rock and soul music with a very slight warmth. Let's just say I was expect worse than what I heard, so I'm pleasantly surprised. Oh, there are two sound tubes that I can see right now. The build is solid and I don't see any QC issues (and I'm looking for them). That's it for the moment. I may give fuller impressions after a good burn-in and much more listening.


----------



## doctorjazz

Looks nice, purty!


----------



## anticute

ericp10 said:


> *Specification:                                                                                                             *
> 
> *  NiceHCK DZ7 *
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Looks nice, purty!


 
  


anticute said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your impressions!


 
  
  
 Thanks fellas. I just added some initial impressions to the original post.  If these babies continue to improve (and they sound wonderful now) and hold up with no QC issues, well we will have yet another winner in the bang for the buck category.  A 7-driver hybrid for under $400. Right now I'm highly impressed (as my wallet yells at me and refuses to say my name).


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice, purty!
> ...


 
  
 Eric, thank you for the impressions!  Just a suggestion, based on the description of the sound signature and maybe after you're done with a burn in, try to switch to FX850 cable (if you still have those).  I think 850 cable is just a regular ofc, maybe higher purity.  I'm not sure if this DZ7 comes with SPC (silver plated copper) or you are going to switch to another spc cable, but from my experience spc cable sometime brightens things up and you also don't know the effect it will have on 6BA drivers (due to impedance).  Nothing is certain and there is no magic bullet, but maybe try to see how the sound varies with FX850 ofc cable or Oriveti Primacy spc cable.  I'm just thinking about possible artifact of mid-forward sig with SPC cable.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Eric, thank you for the impressions!  Just a suggestion, based on the description of the sound signature and maybe after you're done with a burn in, try to switch to FX850 cable (if you still have those).  I think 850 cable is just a regular ofc, maybe higher purity.  I'm not sure if this DZ7 comes with SPC (silver plated copper) or you are going to switch to another spc cable, but from my experience spc cable sometime brightens things up and you also don't know the effect it will have on 6BA drivers (due to impedance).  Nothing is certain and there is no magic bullet, but maybe try to see how the sound varies with FX850 ofc cable or Oriveti Primacy spc cable.  I'm just thinking about possible artifact of mid-forward sig with SPC cable.


 
  
  
 Will do!!


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> Eric, thank you for the impressions!  Just a suggestion, based on the description of the sound signature and maybe after you're done with a burn in, try to switch to FX850 cable (if you still have those).  I think 850 cable is just a regular ofc, maybe higher purity.  I'm not sure if this DZ7 comes with SPC (silver plated copper) or you are going to switch to another spc cable, but from my experience spc cable sometime brightens things up and you also don't know the effect it will have on 6BA drivers (due to impedance).  Nothing is certain and there is no magic bullet, but maybe try to see how the sound varies with FX850 ofc cable or Oriveti Primacy spc cable.  I'm just thinking about possible artifact of mid-forward sig with SPC cable.


 
  
  
  
 FX850 cable warms things up even more and thickens the bass. It doesn't, however, impede on the details, and the mids are still magical. The sound overall is more cohesive than with the stock cable. There's some very nice hoodoo going on her. I've been listening through my Mac and a Project Ember tube amp (Schitt Modi DAC). I will try my upgrade spc cable (that's connected to my W60s right now), but I can be very satisfied using the FX850 cable.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> FX850 cable warms things up even more and thickens the bass. It doesn't, however, impede on the details, and the mids are still magical. The sound overall is more cohesive than with the stock cable. There's some very nice hoodoo going on her. I've been listening through my Mac and a Project Ember tube amp (Schitt Modi DAC). I will try my upgrade spc cable (that's connected to my W60s right now), but I can be very satisfied using the FX850 cable.


 

 Thanks for the serial impressions ericp10!  hope it keeps improving with burn in. keep us posted!


----------



## bhazard

Got the Simgot EN700 in today. Great IEM. Sounds like the lovechild sequel of the old Ostry KC06 and KC06a. More bass than the 06 but less than the 06a. Mid centric. Lots of detail, great separation, soundstage. The fact they look a bit like mini HE-1000s don't hurt either. Impressed so far.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Very Nice those D27. I'd like to hear them against the Mighty Shockwave III.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Djinnenjous

I'd posted this in the Earphones and In-Ear Monitors forum but I think it would be a better fit here. Crosspost follows.
 -----
  
 My original pair of FLC8S had a defect that caused me to return them. Instead of being smart and just exchanging them I jumped on the ZhiYin QT5 hype train, which derailed immediately after I'd pulled the plug and bought them from AliExpress. I returned them to HCK for a refund but I can't get one since buyer protection expired . . . for _reasons_, I guess. Now I'm stuck with store credit at a seller whose products I am unfamiliar with and I'm scared of getting burned again.
  
 I've been told the MusicMaker Shockwave III is fantastic and that's in my price range ($260-ish); however, it's got only two reviews here and one on Golden-Ear—the site most responsible for inspiring me to buy the QT5, which sucked. Is the Shockwave III worth buying despite its lack of reviews, or are there other reputable candidates? I really need some pointers here. Please don't let me buy blindly!
  
 Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help me out.

 JimNiceHCK has specifically suggested the following IEMs for direct trades (and I know nothing about any of them):
  
 SIMGOT EM-700
 Rose Mojito 3D
 TFZ Series 3
 DZ7
 -----
  
 There may be other options available to me, as well. Those were just specific suggestions and I'm not sure yet whether JimNiceHCK would let me have the DZ7s straight across the board, given the cost difference. Since he'd originally told me he'd give me a refund but I ended up locked out, it's possible that he would just to keep my business. Anyway, I could _really _use some good advice right now.


----------



## bhazard

djinnenjous said:


> I'd posted this in the Earphones and In-Ear Monitors forum but I think it would be a better fit here. Crosspost follows.
> -----
> 
> My original pair of FLC8S had a defect that caused me to return them. Instead of being smart and just exchanging them I jumped on the ZhiYin QT5 hype train, which derailed immediately after I'd pulled the plug and bought them from AliExpress. I returned them to HCK for a refund but I can't get one since buyer protection expired . . . for _reasons_, I guess. Now I'm stuck with store credit at a seller whose products I am unfamiliar with and I'm scared of getting burned again.
> ...


 
 I would say go for the SW3 or pay the extra and go for the DZ7. I liked the SW3, but the treble can be a bit much if you're treble sensitive like I am. There still doesn't seem to be measurements on it either, which would be helpful.
  
 Based on Eric's initial impressions, the DZ7 sounds better than what the SW3 was (to me) and might be worth the extra $.
  
 The Simgot, TFZ 3 and Rose are on a lower tier than the SW3 and DZ7.


----------



## Djinnenjous

bhazard said:


> I would say go for the SW3 or pay the extra and go for the DZ7. I liked the SW3, but the treble can be a bit much if you're treble sensitive like I am. There still doesn't seem to be measurements on it either, which would be helpful.
> 
> Based on Eric's initial impressions, the DZ7 sounds better than what the SW3 was (to me) and might be worth the extra $.
> 
> The Simgot, TFZ 3 and Rose are on a lower tier than the SW3 and DZ7.


 
 Thanks for the advice, bhazard.


----------



## anticute

djinnenjous said:


> I'd posted this in the Earphones and In-Ear Monitors forum but I think it would be a better fit here. Crosspost follows.
> -----
> 
> My original pair of FLC8S had a defect that caused me to return them. Instead of being smart and just exchanging them I jumped on the ZhiYin QT5 hype train, which derailed immediately after I'd pulled the plug and bought them from AliExpress. I returned them to HCK for a refund but I can't get one since buyer protection expired . . . for _reasons_, I guess. Now I'm stuck with store credit at a seller whose products I am unfamiliar with and I'm scared of getting burned again.
> ...


 
 Direct trade for the Simgot, which currently can be had for $69.99 on Massdrop? Direct trade to DZ7 sounds like a way better deal, if he really means "direct trade".. Only one person who has it yet though..


----------



## Djinnenjous

anticute said:


> Direct trade for the Simgot, which currently can be had for $69.99 on Massdrop? Direct trade to DZ7 sounds like a way better deal, if he really means "direct trade".. Only one person who has it yet though..


 
 I'm going to ask him two questions and see how he replies before I make a final decision:
  
 1) Is the DZ7 actually being offered as a straight-up trade, given my circumstances?
  
 2) If not, may I select multiple items that collectively add up to the total I'd spent on the QT5s?


----------



## RedJohn456

djinnenjous said:


> I'd posted this in the Earphones and In-Ear Monitors forum but I think it would be a better fit here. Crosspost follows.
> -----
> 
> My original pair of FLC8S had a defect that caused me to return them. Instead of being smart and just exchanging them I jumped on the ZhiYin QT5 hype train, which derailed immediately after I'd pulled the plug and bought them from AliExpress. I returned them to HCK for a refund but I can't get one since buyer protection expired . . . for _reasons_, I guess. Now I'm stuck with store credit at a seller whose products I am unfamiliar with and I'm scared of getting burned again.
> ...


 

 I have the TFZ 3 and had the shockwave III for a few weeks and they play on completely different ends of the spectrum and levels frankly speaking. I thought the shockwave III was good but the treble wasn't to my taste as I felt it had a bit if an artificial or metallic feel to it at times, sounding a bit thin. But its a really good headphone otherwise, but if you are spending that much you shouldn't have to make compromises. 
  
 And speaking of rose earphones, take this with a grain of salt, but I haven't been hearing too many hot things about their QC in terms of consistency and durability so I would also take that into consideration


----------



## Lurk650

There is a dedicated SW3 thread. Reviews are scarce bc they are expensive and a Chinese IEM but many have them or have heard them


----------



## Djinnenjous

redjohn456 said:


> I have the TFZ 3 and had the shockwave III for a few weeks and they play on completely different ends of the spectrum and levels frankly speaking. I thought the shockwave III was good but the treble wasn't to my taste as I felt it had a bit if an artificial or metallic feel to it at times, sounding a bit thin. But its a really good headphone otherwise, but if you are spending that much you shouldn't have to make compromises.


 
  


bhazard said:


> I liked the SW3, but the treble can be a bit much if you're treble sensitive like I am. There still doesn't seem to be measurements on it either, which would be helpful.


 
 Based on what the two of you are saying I might skip the SWIII, as I am treble sensitive and I _hate _sibilance. Even a little bit of it irritates me; god forbid it should be exaggerated.
  
 I'm crossing my fingers and hoping Jim will trade me a pair of DZ7 because at this rate I have no screwing clue what I'd buy with store credit there (and that's what it will take to keep my business in the future). Ugh!


----------



## RedJohn456

djinnenjous said:


> Based on what the two of you are saying I might skip the SWIII, as I am treble sensitive and I _hate _sibilance. Even a little bit of it irritates me; god forbid it should be exaggerated.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers and hoping Jim will trade me a pair of DZ7 because at this rate I have no screwing clue what I'd buy with store credit there (and that's what it will take to keep my business in the future). Ugh!


 

 I wouldn't say they are sibilant but they are relatively strident at times, and I don't know how sensitive you are to treble so YMMV as always. I wrote more about it in my A3 review, but I felt it was a bit expensive considering that it came with no replaceable cable and unfortified cable strain reliefs. Its a good chunk of change so at this level I would be more critical of these things when looking at possible options.


----------



## Lurk650

Twin is treble sensitive and has no issues. FWIW


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bing bang bong, another review if you're interested.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fidue-a91-sirius/reviews/16470


----------



## Djinnenjous

Well, SWIII it is. Jim wouldn't trade the DZ7 for the QT5s; which, on one hand, sounds perfectly fair. But under the specific circumstances I'm in, if I were him I would have extended that olive branch to my customer. After all, I've already lost $80 in unrecoverable shipping costs for an IEM he sold me, which I hated. But, whatever. Unless these new IEMs absolutely blow my mind clear out of my ass, I just won't be shopping for gear on Ali any more.
  
 Here's to crossing my fingers . . .
  
*EDIT: *I just realized I have what appears to be a Shure MMCX cable laying around that is incompatible with all of my IEMs. It's been so long since I used this thing that I have no idea what they fit or where they came from. *Are all MMCX cables for IEMs universally compatible, or should I order the SWIIIs without an MMCX interface? *


----------



## Aundudel25

I'm not 100% sure but I think your cable should fit the sw3 with mmcx connections. So if you want the option to use that cable and possibly other ones get the mmcx version. And that cable should fit all other iems with an mmcx connection.
  
 I personally just ordered the sw3 without the mmcx connectors. After reading through the thread and talking to the seller I got the impression that the mmcx version was more likely to have issues. And if I am paying that much I want an iem where there is no chance of a loose connection. 
  
 Of course just my opinion and ymmv


----------



## Change is Good

Have any of you had any experience with the Lasmex L-85? It looks like a reinvented X1, but there is no word on sound impressions anywhere.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lasmex-l-85-headphones


----------



## bhazard

change is good said:


> Have any of you had any experience with the Lasmex L-85? It looks like a reinvented X1, but there is no word on sound impressions anywhere.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lasmex-l-85-headphones


 
 Sometimes if the interest is strong, it takes just one brave person to make the purchase and share their opinion. It's how just about everyone's previously unknown sets have become favorites (or hated). It's not always worth the risk, but sometimes the payoff is exceptional.


----------



## Change is Good

bhazard said:


> Sometimes if the interest is strong, it takes just one brave person to make the purchase and share their opinion. It's how just about everyone's previously unknown sets have become favorites (or hated). It's not always worth the risk, but sometimes the payoff is exceptional.




Yeah, if I hadn't used my bravery on a recent purchase I didn't like I'd be optimistically jumping on these.


----------



## peter123

This combo sounds amazing.



The Burson Audio Conductor Air is much smaller than I expected, it's about the same size as my Cayin C5 amp (a bit smaller footprint and slightly thicker). This is a pre-production unit but it will start selling for $499 in August i believe. 

Gotta love that remote in brushed aluminum as well.

Big brother also says hi  



I think I'm turning into a Burson Audio fanboy but worse things could happen...


----------



## CoiL

My plan to get Chord Mojo in future just got "doubted"... -.- dammit Peter!


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> My plan to get Chord Mojo in future just got "doubted"... -.- dammit Peter!




Ha ha, sorry  

Don't underestimate the power of a remote control, one gets used to it scary fast lol.


Maybe this helps :


----------



## CoiL

Oh cr¤p! I`m hypnotized! @_@


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yo Peter, is that the unmentionable iem with your own cable on it?


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Yo Peter, is that the unmentionable iem with your own cable on it?




It sure is Tim. It's a $7 Tingo cable but I'd strongly recommend paying slightly more for the LZ A3 replacement cable instead since it's of much better quality.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> It sure is Tim. It's a $7 Tingo cable but I'd strongly recommend paying slightly more for the LZ A3 replacement cable instead since it's of much better quality.


 
 Well to be honest I've tried several other 4 and 8 core silver's I have and none seem to be as clean and clear as the the big fat factory cable that comes on them at least for me, but whatever works for you is good


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Well to be honest I've tried several other 4 and 8 core silver's I have and none seem to be as clean and clear as the the big fat factory cable that comes on them at least for me, but whatever works for you is good:wink_face:




Yeah I agree on the stock cable but I find it a bit to long and heavy for outdoor activities 

Edit : Great picture btw


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yeah I agree on the stock cable but I find it a bit to long and heavy for outdoor activities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THX Peter, 90% of the time this is how I've battled (Cable Management) that long dog


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> THX Peter, 90% of the time this is how I've battled (Cable Management) that long dog:blink:




Ha ha, that's a great way to deal with it


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, that's a great way to deal with it


 
 Well the funniest one (unfortunately I did not get a picture at the time) was when my wife tried them with her running arm band and I wrapped that cable like 4 times around my wife's neck and it still had some slack in it! It was hilarious, I was about to pee my pants laughing at her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have a great weekend


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Well the funniest one (unfortunately I did not get a picture at the time) was when my wife tried them with her running arm band and I wrapped that cable like 4 times around my wife's neck and it still had some slack in it! It was hilarious, I was about to pee my pants laughing at her
> 
> Have a great weekend




Ha ha, pictures next time (if you dare  ). 

You have a great one as well


----------



## FlacFan

peter123 said:


> It sure is Tim. It's a $7 Tingo cable but I'd strongly recommend paying slightly more for the LZ A3 replacement cable instead since it's of much better quality.


 
  Would you mind sharing the source of that cable?
  
 Thank you kindly.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## peter123

flacfan said:


> Would you mind sharing the source of that cable?
> 
> Thank you kindly.
> 
> Cheers.




The LZ cable is available on Aliexpress, just search for LZ cable and it'll show up. 

I'm not allowed to link to that seller here so this is the best I can do


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> The LZ cable is available on Aliexpress, just search for LZ cable and it'll show up.
> 
> I'm not allowed to link to that seller here so this is the best I can do


 
 HCK has it - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/LZ-Custom-Made-High-Quality-Silver-Plated-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-With-MMCX-Ues-For-Shure/32646582591.html
  
 That's the same, right @peter123?
  
 However, you _might_ be able to find it cheaper from some other seller. You never know, it's always worth shopping around a bit..


----------



## FlacFan

peter123 said:


> The LZ cable is available on Aliexpress, just search for LZ cable and it'll show up.
> 
> I'm not allowed to link to that seller here so this is the best I can do


 
 Thank you. That works for me.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## peter123

That is correct in both cases  



flacfan said:


> Thank you. That works for me.
> 
> Cheers.




You're very welcome.


----------



## peter123

So I've been going back and forth between the V2+ and Air for a couple of hours now. I've been listening to my regular demo list with two different laptops running MediaMonkey with identical settings in both Windows and MM. I've been using my modded T50RP's and some LZ A4 prototype IEM's (wife's home so no open cans yet wink.gif ).

I've got to say that I'm super impressed with the performance from the little Air unit. It comes very close to the V2+ in sound quality and signature. I really don't like talking numbers when it comes to sound but in lack of anything better I'll do an exception and say that based on my rather short listening session with a couple of not super revealing headphones and IEM's the Air has probably 85-90% of the sound from the V2+. As a lover of the V2+ this is of course excellent news, to be able to bring most of the V2+ sq with me wherever I go.

The V2+ may have slightly more air, a bit more controlled and deeper bass but the difference is not big. Apart from that the overall signature is very similar. The V2+ of course has a lot of other features like significantly more power, toslink, coaxial and a couple of analog inputs etc.

I'll do the same exercise again when putting my review together but that time I'll be using some of my more revealing open headphones but so far this really seems as the perfect portable unit for anyone loving the sound of the V2+.


----------



## amature101

how is the NiceHCK DZ7


----------



## kiler

amature101 said:


> how is the NiceHCK DZ7


 
 Interested in this as well


----------



## kimD

How is the DZ7 too, anyone here update?


----------



## peter123

amature101 said:


> how is the NiceHCK DZ7







kiler said:


> Interested in this as well




You've read the one mention in this thread title I assume?


----------



## amature101

peter123 said:


> You've read the one mention in this thread title I assume?


 
 oops, i should mean comparison. How does the dz7 stand out to lz-a3, super 6 driver tfz series 5  etc


----------



## peter123

amature101 said:


> oops, i should mean comparison. How does the dz7 stand out to lz-a3, super 6 driver tfz series 5  etc




No worries, the only one I know with it this far is Ericp. Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## DynamikeB

jant71 said:


> TWIN, not sure what those specs mean to make you excited. I would rather like higher sens. like the better A3, TK12 etc. and my Macaw RT-10 are 5-20,000 but that means they are rolled off a bit up top as they are Macaw's Romantic series. Not sure we know what Ownlux' F.R. means compared to brands we know. We also have quite a few dual drivers in customs shape shells with dual 7mm or 10mm and 6mm etc. etc. Not sure any of them have been really standout. Just the specs or have you heard something else??
> 
> They look sweet but what if they are 10% better than the Z03A?? Someone will have to be a guinea pig. I've got an IEB6 to review and am a Dark Horse guinea this coming week and I'm saving my other $$ for the DQSM and/or LZ-A2II. So I'm out


 
 Hello jant71,  what is your take on Macaw RT-10?  Sorry if it's already somewhere in here but I missed it and I am curious about your view on these... thanks.


----------



## jant71

I think they are quite tip/fit dependent to get the best but solid. they have a certain refinement and they have a solid tuning and the driver behaves well. Thing is they just are not that capable. Fine for my purpose but an entry level model for sound. Smooth warm low end and a rolled top with pretty sweet mids. Laid back sort of sound good for podcasts and things you want to smooth or be forgiving on. Needs some treble EQ otherwise, Still a nice presentation and some bits of goodness are hinted at that make you want to here a better version from macaw. As I said a bit hard to fit to get the right sound or you can not get all the bass and some peaks but there should be a solid low end focus and a smooth rolled top end with the right seal. Cable is quite nice and I like the small straight plug. Case is decent and the fit and finish of the phones is well done even if the shape is the cause of the fit difficulty. Changeable panels are cute though I wish they included the camo ones. A nice total package and good for my need of an over ear podcast friendly smoothing earphone but not the best sound you can get for $20.


----------



## leobigfield

peter123 said:


> So I've been going back and forth between the V2+ and Air for a couple of hours now. I've been listening to my regular demo list with two different laptops running MediaMonkey with identical settings in both Windows and MM. I've been using my modded T50RP's and some LZ A4 prototype IEM's (wife's home so no open cans yet wink.gif ).
> 
> I've got to say that I'm super impressed with the performance from the little Air unit. It comes very close to the V2+ in sound quality and signature. I really don't like talking numbers when it comes to sound but in lack of anything better I'll do an exception and say that based on my rather short listening session with a couple of not super revealing headphones and IEM's the Air has probably 85-90% of the sound from the V2+. As a lover of the V2+ this is of course excellent news, to be able to bring most of the V2+ sq with me wherever I go.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Would be nice to see some comparison with the Mojo!


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> Would be nice to see some comparison with the Mojo!




Yes I agree, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be possible for me anytime soon 

The other guy that has heard it compares it to the Mojo here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/812863/conductor-air-pocket-sized-usb-dac-headphone-amp-remote-controlled-preamp/60

Fwiw, I'll be getting the Audinst HUD-DX1 and IFI micro iDSD in for comparison......

The HUD-DX1 should arrive already tomorrow.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yes I agree, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be possible for me anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Woot, woot that is going to be some fun listening there buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Jant, you really need to try the Unmentionable D2


----------



## bjaardker

Just posted my review of the TFZ Series 3 in the Chinese IEM thread. This is one that surprised me. Much flatter sound sig and mid clarity than I would have expected from a "consumer oriented" headphone.


----------



## mochill

I wouldn't say tfz are consumer grade☺


----------



## leobigfield

peter123 said:


> Yes I agree, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be possible for me anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the answer! Really seems like a tough fight! But the remote idea ohhh that's soooo nice


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> Thanks for the answer! Really seems like a tough fight! But the remote idea ohhh that's soooo nice


----------



## peter123

My review of the LZ A2S hybrid is up for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2s/reviews/16503


----------



## jant71

Some new ZA stuff for fall...


 Zero Bass - 01 and 02 ~$35USD  Top ZB-03 is ~$50USD
  
 White Tenore - Nothing really new but maybe improved QC??
  
 Carbo Mezzo seems the most interesting being $65 and upping the ZX220 to 6-40Hz rating while the White Tenore remains 8-24Hz. Does the extra price and F.R. rating give a decent follow up/improvement to the ZX200(Tenore) and ZX210(Basso)? I'm sure some Tenore fans may take a flyer on the Mezzo. (Credit to Zelda for pointing them out as I hadn't seen them)


----------



## B9Scrambler

@jant71 They look nice! Thanks for posting images.


----------



## jant71

Yeah, maybe Mezzo deserves the bigger close up one...


 ...where you can see the semi-open back end which differs from the other Carbos.
  
 The Zero Bass 3 goes that route as well...

 ...but no flat cable.
  
 Obviously those are the two of most interest and seemingly "upgrade" on the Tenore and Basso.


----------



## Lurk650

Should post in Tenore thread. I'm interested though


----------



## Raketen

New ZA stuff? Awesome! Keen to try the Bass 3 and Mezzo... though still haven't had Duoza either.

 Hopefully the flat cable doesn't suck.


----------



## Asakist

I have DZ7 and 6 driver Pro UE.

DZ7 is very clear sound.
Sound is high resolution than 6 driver.
also sound separation is better than 6 driver.

But,bass is not full.

6 driver has more bass.


----------



## kimD

asakist said:


> I have DZ7 and 6 driver Pro UE.
> 
> DZ7 is very clear sound.
> Sound is high resolution than 6 driver.
> ...




Sound wire, hybird less bass than BA 
Did you burning more than 100 hrs at least for Dz7


----------



## Asakist

kimd said:


> Sound wire, hybird less bass than BA
> Did you burning more than 100 hrs at least for Dz7



Yes I did. 120 hrs


----------



## Asakist

I have posted some picture of my DZ7 and 6 driver on my twitter.
@Asakist_audio


----------



## mochill

Are the zero audio on sell yet


----------



## kimD

asakist said:


> I have posted some picture of my DZ7 and 6 driver on my twitter.
> @Asakist_audio




Oops that cool you from JP?
Added already


----------



## Pastapipo

That Carbo Mezzo looks interesting. Lets see if they stock it here in Japan before I have to return :'(


----------



## Asakist

kimd said:


> Oops that cool you from JP?
> Added already




Yes,I am Japanese.If I have English skill, I can post review. sorry


----------



## kimD

asakist said:


> Yes,I am Japanese.If I have English skill, I can post review. sorry




You can step here is consider awesome


----------



## Hisoundfi

BUSHMASTER
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16508


----------



## anticute

hisoundfi said:


> BUSHMASTER
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16508


 

 Thanks for the review!
  
 I'm considering buying an DAC/amp to use with my iPhone 6, Samsung Galaxy Tab S and laptop. Versatility for the win.
  
 I'm currently leaning towards the OPPO HA-2 (no need for bluetooth), would you guys consider that a good choice for the price or should I look elsewhere? It's so pretty....


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I'm considering buying an DAC/amp to use with my iPhone 6, Samsung Galaxy Tab S and laptop. Versatility for the win.
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards the OPPO HA-2 (no need for bluetooth), would you guys consider that a good choice for the price or should I look elsewhere? It's so pretty....




I haven't heard the Oppo though it was on my list for quite a while, the fact you can use the lightning cable for digital out on it. That's pure win. I may be able to hit their store today in Menlo Park, CA. I've been wanting to go to check out the HA2


----------



## ericp10

asakist said:


> I have DZ7 and 6 driver Pro UE.
> 
> DZ7 is very clear sound.
> Sound is high resolution than 6 driver.
> ...


 
  
 Okay, which UE Pro model has 6 drivers in each ear? Where are your pics?

 As for bass in the DZ7, it does have full bass but it's not a basshead earphone. It wasn't meant to be. Also, you have to tip swap for the right ones that bring the bass (and the rest of the frequencies) out the best.


----------



## MuZo2

I think he means Super6 which also Peter has and will post his review soon.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/813949/chinese-ciem-and-uiem-manufacturers/45#post_12747689


----------



## kimD

ericp10 said:


> Okay, which UE Pro model has 6 drivers in each ear? Where are your pics?
> 
> 
> As for bass in the DZ7, it does have full bass but it's not a basshead earphone. It wasn't meant to be. Also, you have to tip swap for the right ones that bring the bass (and the rest of the frequencies) out the best.




IMO DZ7 has 6 BAs will be slight compact can't do with bigger size of dynamic drive so that is the weak point.


----------



## hellfire8888

damn my dz7 is still somewhere out there with the post man!!!


----------



## Podster

hellfire8888 said:


> damn my dz7 is still somewhere out there with the post man!!!


 

 Que up the Wide World of Sports theme
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to hear your impressions of the DZ7 HF8888


----------



## ericp10

kimd said:


> IMO DZ7 has 6 BAs will be slight compact can't do with bigger size of dynamic drive so that is the weak point.


 
  
  
 Have you  heard the DZ7?


----------



## ericp10

-delete-


----------



## amature101

the maker of super 6 has made a 7 driver iem.
 https://world.taobao.com/item/533973146754.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-8398855309.44.hX9PcS
 who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lurk650 said:


> I haven't heard the Oppo though it was on my list for quite a while, the fact you can use the lightning cable for digital out on it. That's pure win. I may be able to hit their store today in Menlo Park, CA. I've been wanting to go to check out the HA2


 
 HA2 is excellent, especially for digital out from apple devices or android.  Katz's column in recent Innerfidelity.com post said that the pairing of
 the HA2 with the PM3 was a TOTL combination for portable use.  good battery life, form factor, leather finish and oppo engineering make it
 a top contender for portable use. has bass boost, different output level switch etc.


----------



## Lurk650

Testing the the HA2 with my Fiio X3II and my MusicMaker TK13 right now and WOW. 

Listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack on the PM3 now and damn the sound is crisp and clear. Almost like a theater setup sound


----------



## drbluenewmexico

lurk650 said:


> Testing the the HA2 with my Fiio X3II and my MusicMaker TK13 right now and WOW.
> 
> Listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack on the PM3 now and damn the sound is crisp and clear. Almost like a theater setup sound


 

 Congratulations on finding SYNERGY in your portable setup!


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> Congratulations on finding SYNERGY in your portable setup!




Yeah and I unfortunately gave in... He's grabbing the HA2 from the back. Time to sell my E12


----------



## bjaardker

So I've got about 20 hours in on my TFZ Series 5, and I'm honestly baffled right now. My series 5 is congested, with tubby bass, and an in your face sound that destroys any semblance of soundstage or air.
  
 My TFZ series 3 on the other hand has a wide soundstage, fantastic clarity, and while there's tight & fast bass, at no point does it overpower the sound.
  
 From everything I've been told, this is the exact opposite of what I was supposed to be hearing. Do I have a defective Series 5? Or will all of that improve by poking the bass port?
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard the Oppo though it was on my list for quite a while, the fact you can use the lightning cable for digital out on it. That's pure win. I may be able to hit their store today in Menlo Park, CA. I've been wanting to go to check out the HA2
> ...




Blue, tell me bit about the HA-2. I'll look at the forums a bit, but if like to hear your take.


----------



## Lurk650

doctorjazz said:


> Blue, tell me bit about the HA-2. I'll look at the forums a bit, but if like to hear your take.




After listening to the demo one at Oppo today I bought one on the spot. It looks beautiful and sounds beautiful. I need to sell my Fiio E12 now


----------



## Decommo

bjaardker said:


> So I've got about 20 hours in on my TFZ Series 5, and I'm honestly baffled right now. My series 5 is congested, with tubby bass, and an in your face sound that destroys any semblance of soundstage or air.
> 
> My TFZ series 3 on the other hand has a wide soundstage, fantastic clarity, and while there's tight & fast bass, at no point does it overpower the sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh No. I ordered Series 5 yesterday and was told that it is shipped. I must ordered Series 3 instead....


----------



## Decommo

ericp10 said:


> asakist said:
> 
> 
> > I have DZ7 and 6 driver Pro UE.
> ...


 
  
 I just found DZ7 when I browse Aliexpress while I was looking for something else and it just amaze me how many BA & DD they are putting into small housing... I never had an IEM more than 2BA+1DD configuration and not sure if it is really worth to go for more number of BA. It sounds like manufacturers are battling each other by putting more and more BAs into single iem.....


----------



## Pastapipo

decommo said:


> I just found DZ7 when I browse Aliexpress while I was looking for something else and it just amaze me how many BA & DD they are putting into small housing... I never had an IEM more than 2BA+1DD configuration and not sure if it is really worth to go for more number of BA. It sounds like manufacturers are battling each other by putting more and more BAs into single iem.....




Like CPUs, more cores are not always better


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Blue, tell me bit about the HA-2. I'll look at the forums a bit, but if like to hear your take.


 

 Hey there doctorjazz!
 the HA-2 continues the value/performance/intelligent design of Oppo products.  I've had mine since they first came out. see
 the column Katz's corner (not me) on innerfidelity.com for detailed review and rave praise. thin, well finished in leather, and
 plenty of power to connect from your smartphone via mini usb or from your DAP via 3.5 for extra power, it has a slightly warm
 tone and great dynamics, and can power Oppo PM3 headphones to satisfying levels of dynamics and detail without distortion.
 form factor makes it slick for sliding in jeans pockets or breast pocket (much more than a Mojo) and Oppo customer service
 a pleasure to deal with for order and followup.  highly recommended.


----------



## bzfrank

pastapipo said:


> Like CPUs, more cores are not always better


 

 Right. Its a bit like adding more and more Plutonium to a pile. Too much and it blows in you face.


----------



## Mr Trev

pastapipo said:


> Like CPUs, more cores are not always better


 
 Bite your tongue. Everybody knows chicks dig more cores


----------



## ericp10

Well I will soon get to hear what the DZ7 sounds like balanced. Trinity is selling a balanced cable (made for the Pono player) than can be used on the DZ7 and many other earphones I have. This ought to be exciting. Oh yeah, with a head-fi code the cable is only about $15 USD shipped out of the U.K. Another bargain!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Well I will soon get to hear what the DZ7 sounds like balanced. Trinity is selling a balanced cable (made for the Pono player) than can be used on the DZ7 and many other earphones I have. This ought to be exciting. Oh yeah, with a head-fi code the cable is only about $15 USD shipped out of the U.K. Another bargain!


 

 i have one of those, seems well made, but it didn't work on one channel on my MEE Pinnacle P1s.  i wrote Bob Trinity and he sent me a replacement cable within two days.
 Trinity has EXCELLENT customer service.  hope the new one works.  let me know how yours works Eric!


----------



## doctorjazz

I just got mine today (the Trinity cable), tried it quickly with my Pono and Westone W40, really sounded VERY NICE!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I just got mine today (the Trinity cable), tried it quickly with my Pono and Westone W40, really sounded VERY NICE!


 

 good deal! glad it works well. hmm i wonder if it works with the Westone Beta Adventure series....have to check


----------



## hellfire8888

bjaardker said:


> So I've got about 20 hours in on my TFZ Series 5, and I'm honestly baffled right now. My series 5 is congested, with tubby bass, and an in your face sound that destroys any semblance of soundstage or air.
> 
> My TFZ series 3 on the other hand has a wide soundstage, fantastic clarity, and while there's tight & fast bass, at no point does it overpower the sound.
> 
> ...




Your finding is the same as mine the 3 series is better than the 5 series.


----------



## hellfire8888

mr trev said:


> Bite your tongue. Everybody knows chicks dig more cores


 The more cpu core the better it is...if u are doing multitasking.. For gaming it depends whether the game can utilize those extra core. But having more is always better than less core


----------



## ajaxender

hellfire8888 said:


> The more cpu core the better it is...if u are doing multitasking.. For gaming it depends whether the game can utilize those extra core. But having more is always better than less core


 
  
 Haha i was thinking that too. As long as the cores are fast enough/do enough per cycle for whatever you doing with them, having more of them doesn't hurt.
  
 Not quite a fitting analogy for driver counts where the combination of their effects is the point and the number of them matters much less than how they are tuned.


----------



## Pastapipo

hellfire8888 said:


> The more cpu core the better it is...if u are doing multitasking.. For gaming it depends whether the game can utilize those extra core. But having more is always better than less core


 
  
 I agree that it depends on how you use them, and that's why I think more is not always better. In mobile phones for example, you've got to hand it to Apple with their efficient dual cores. In comparison, the snapdragon 810 was a disaster with their 4 overheating/powerhungry cores.   
  
 It's all about implementation, a well designed single BA/DD may easily outperform a quickly (and cheaply) made multi driver setup.


----------



## Mr Trev

pastapipo said:


> It's all about implementation, a well designed single BA/DD may easily outperform a quickly (and cheaply) made multi driver setup.


 
 Heck, they can even outperform some of the TOTL designs. FAD, Noble Savant for eg. Both single (or dual) designs that can compete with the best o the best
  
 Even the humble PFE is said to hold its own


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> i have one of those, seems well made, but it didn't work on one channel on my MEE Pinnacle P1s.  i wrote Bob Trinity and he sent me a replacement cable within two days.
> Trinity has EXCELLENT customer service.  hope the new one works.  let me know how yours works Eric!




You sure its not just the P1 that the cable won't work with? I got the P1 cable for one of my IEMs and it gave no center stage. During music that would sweep left to right thru my head would just be silence in the middle of my head then continue to the side. Was really weird. Somebody said it's bc the impedance of the P1 affecting the BAs in my IEM most likely


----------



## doctorjazz

Changed the Trinity cables over to the Fudge A83, still balanced Pono, GREAT sounding imo. I've always really liked my Pono, and I have some balanced headphones for it, but they haven't helped add well as these Trinity cables and iems. Have to play some more...
(Think I really need those Sonys, darn).


----------



## bjaardker

Folks with TFZ Series 5s, if your pair is not performing up to your expectations, it may not just be you. Turns out that there may be a QC issue with them. (@hellfire8888, you should check this).
  
 While I was removing the tips getting ready to perform the Seppuku mod, I noticed that the metal filter inside of the nozzle appeared to be mis-stamped to the point that none of the holes were punched all the way through. I quickly grabbed my pair of Series 3 to compare...SURE ENOUGH! 
  

 (Left: Series 3 | Right: my disappointing Series 5)
  
 Checked the other side...same thing.
  
 Instead of stabbing the bass vent, i stabbed open all of the little dents in the metal where there are supposed to be holes. It's a completely different headphone. This completely explains why I made the following comments in the Chi-fi thread:
 "Wow are these boomy, almost to the point of being "farty"
 "Really heavy hits actually interfere with the rest of the sound causing a "buzz" similar to when you build a sub woofer box and haven't drilled the ports yet."
 Turns out the last description was almost 100% accurate. 
  
 Now I've got a set of Series 5 that sound the way they're supposed to, and I've also got confirmation that my ears are working pretty damn well.
  
 Moral of the story: Check the filters on your TFZ Series 5 before writing them off.


----------



## Decommo

bjaardker said:


> Folks with TFZ Series 5s, if your pair is not performing up to your expectations, it may not just be you. Turns out that there may be a QC issue with them. (@hellfire8888
> , you should check this).
> 
> While I was removing the tips getting ready to perform the Seppuku mod, I noticed that the metal filter inside of the nozzle appeared to be mis-stamped to the point that none of the holes were punched all the way through. I quickly grabbed my pair of Series 3 to compare...SURE ENOUGH!
> ...




Great to know. Thank you for sharing. Will check when mine arrives.


----------



## peter123

A big thank you to kvad for making this happen :


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> A big thank you to @kvad for making this happen :


 
  
 Dear Peter,
 It is not allowed to post porn in any kind or shape on this forum.
 Please remove that picture. Thank you.


----------



## Decommo

decommo said:


> bjaardker said:
> 
> 
> > Folks with TFZ Series 5s, if your pair is not performing up to your expectations, it may not just be you. Turns out that there may be a QC issue with them. (@hellfire8888
> ...


 
 How many mods are recommended on Series 5? I was told that there are 3. If you know all 3, do you mind sharing those 3 to be done? Thank you..


----------



## bjaardker

decommo said:


> How many mods are recommended on Series 5? I was told that there are 3. If you know all 3, do you mind sharing those 3 to be done? Thank you..


 
 Three mods I know of:
  
 1) The Harakiri/Seppuku mod (Reduces/Tames Bass): Take a fine needle and insert it gently only a couple of MM into the bass vent above the nozzle. You should feel it pierce the small membrane. DO NOT go too deep as you will harm the driver

 2) The Pressure Equalization mod (Reduces pressure from bass hits): This mod is also known as the "FX850 Front Mod". James444 details it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/703874/jvc-ha-fx850-iem-woody/405#post_11162329

 3) Filter Removal/Replacement (Increases treble): There are multiple levels to this mod, if you want full on blast your eardrum treble, you remove the metal mesh filter, along with the small piece of foam deeper inside of the nozzle. Many people find that to be just too harsh, so they cover the opening of the nozzle with a small strip of cloth from an alcohol wipe.
  
 I've done none of them at this point, only jabbed a bunch of holes in the metal mesh in the nozzle because mine was defective from the factory. Now I can finally hear what they're supposed to sound like, so I'm giving them some time before modding.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I get my RED massdrop edition Monk plus in a couple days ago. It has been a while since I listened to an earbud. These things sound damn good. It is amazing how much sonics you get for the money now a days.
  
 I know I am late to the bandwagon on them but I think if more and more manufacturers push the envelope on sound on the cheap that is such good news for enthusiasts around the world. I only wish the sound per money ratio scaled up to he level of the Monks that would be something.
  
 They kinda remind me of an open back headphone in sound. Airy, balanced well, not an authority on resolution or attack but I aint gonna complain for the price.


----------



## leobigfield

dsnuts said:


> So I get my RED massdrop edition Monk plus in a couple days ago. It has been a while since I listened to an earbud. These things sound damn good. It is amazing how much sonics you get for the money now a days.
> 
> I know I am late to the bandwagon on them but I think if more and more manufacturers push the envelope on sound on the cheap that is such good news for enthusiasts around the world. I only wish the sound per money ratio scaled up to he level of the Monks that would be something.
> 
> They kinda remind me of an open back headphone in sound. Airy, balanced well, not an authority on resolution or attack but I aint gonna complain for the price.




Dsnuts, did you ever listened to the original monks? You really should try to get one to compare, they are lot better to my ears!


----------



## anticute

dsnuts said:


> So I get my RED massdrop edition Monk plus in a couple days ago. It has been a while since I listened to an earbud. These things sound damn good. It is amazing how much sonics you get for the money now a days.
> 
> I know I am late to the bandwagon on them but I think if more and more manufacturers push the envelope on sound on the cheap that is such good news for enthusiasts around the world. I only wish the sound per money ratio scaled up to he level of the Monks that would be something.
> 
> They kinda remind me of an open back headphone in sound. Airy, balanced well, not an authority on resolution or attack but I aint gonna complain for the price.


 

 Received my reds a while ago. Really nice, and the complement the TY Hi-Z HP32 nicely. Not a big fan of earbuds, because of fit etc, but I ordered the Auglamour RX-1 too, so it's going to be interesting to compare all three.


----------



## hellfire8888

Received my nicehck dz7 and here is my out of the box impression . Soundstage is narrow and feel congested. Worst than the previous qt5. The sound is veil and it feels like you are sitting far away from the singer or band. The bass is weak on most song which is a surprise cause it has adynamic driver. But on some songs the bass can come thumping hard and deep. I guess more is not always good and this is it. No more nicehck


----------



## Dsnuts

leobigfield said:


> Dsnuts, did you ever listened to the original monks? You really should try to get one to compare, they are lot better to my ears!


 
 Never heard any of them actually. First time for me. Not a big fan of buds so I passed on them till I saw a recent deal on Massdrop. Glad I gave them a go.
  


anticute said:


> Received my reds a while ago. Really nice, and the complement the TY Hi-Z HP32 nicely. Not a big fan of earbuds, because of fit etc, but I ordered the Auglamour RX-1 too, so it's going to be interesting to compare all three.


 
 Look forward to your comparison.
  


hellfire8888 said:


> Received my nicehck dz7 and here is my out of the box impression . Soundstage is narrow and feel congested. Worst than the previous qt5. The sound is veil and it feels like you are sitting far away from the singer or band. The bass is weak on most song which is a surprise cause it has adynamic driver. But on some songs the bass can come thumping hard and deep. I guess more is not always good and this is it. No more nicehck


 
  
 Damn that don't sound like how ericp describe them.  I take it you tried some different tips to get a good seal?


----------



## RedJohn456

hellfire8888 said:


> Received my nicehck dz7 and here is my out of the box impression . Soundstage is narrow and feel congested. Worst than the previous qt5. The sound is veil and it feels like you are sitting far away from the singer or band. The bass is weak on most song which is a surprise cause it has adynamic driver. But on some songs the bass can come thumping hard and deep. I guess more is not always good and this is it. No more nicehck


 

 After the schiit they pulled with QT5, I wouldn't trust any of their stuff to sound good...  Sorry you had to find out the hard way. If tip rolling or cable change doesn't fix I hope you can return. Good luck


----------



## hellfire8888

dsnuts said:


> Never heard any of them actually. First time for me. Not a big fan of buds so I passed on them till I saw a recent deal on Massdrop. Glad I gave them a go.
> 
> Look forward to your comparison.
> 
> ...


 
 Tip is not an issue as i have a good seal...the issue is not with tips but the sound signature.. i notice a lot of buyer from japan give very good feedbak which is why i jump into the bandwagon or not..maybe japanese has different taste than me


----------



## willowbrook

hellfire8888 said:


> Received my nicehck dz7 and here is my out of the box impression . Soundstage is narrow and feel congested. Worst than the previous qt5. The sound is veil and it feels like you are sitting far away from the singer or band. The bass is weak on most song which is a surprise cause it has adynamic driver. But on some songs the bass can come thumping hard and deep. I guess more is not always good and this is it. No more nicehck


 
 Thanks for letting us know. Sorry you had to go through the trouble.


----------



## hellfire8888

willowbrook said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Sorry you had to go through the trouble.


 
 Hmm i notice the tips i use is the white color which reduce the distance between nozzle to ear. I change to the black tip which increase the length between nozzle to ear. Then i change the stock cable (white color) not sure is silver or not to a full copper cable running on balance.
  
 Well the sound turn from coal to gold.


----------



## willowbrook

hellfire8888 said:


> Hmm i notice the tips i use is the white color which reduce the distance between nozzle to ear. I change to the black tip which increase the length between nozzle to ear. Then i change the stock cable (white color) not sure is silver or not to a full copper cable running on balance.
> 
> Well the sound turn from coal to gold.


 
 Tips can have a massive effect on sound


----------



## hellfire8888

willowbrook said:


> Tips can have a massive effect on sound


 
 i also switch between the cables and i prefer running on full copper balance mode


----------



## hellfire8888

sorry for the false alarm folks! my bad my bad...thousand apologies.. With the current sound no regret getting it


----------



## MuZo2

hellfire8888 said:


> sorry for the false alarm folks! my bad my bad...thousand apologies.. With the current sound no regret getting it



What changed & how?


----------



## Lurk650

hellfire8888 said:


> sorry for the false alarm folks! my bad my bad...thousand apologies.. With the current sound no regret getting it




What you are saying is they are not good unless running Balanced or maybe at least a different cable which is terrible for the price.


----------



## willowbrook

lurk650 said:


> What you are saying is they are not good unless running Balanced or maybe at least a different cable which is terrible for the price.


 
 Not only cables, but different tips.


----------



## hellfire8888

lurk650 said:


> What you are saying is they are not good unless running Balanced or maybe at least a different cable which is terrible for the price.


 
  
  


willowbrook said:


> Not only cables, but different tips.


 
 yeah no 1 culprit is tips..2 is cable 3rd is whether you are running on balance or SE.


----------



## Lurk650

I see that Zero Audio had added the White Tenore to their products list. Please keep more info coming on the other new gear and where to actually buy them from.


----------



## jant71

CDJapan is a good place to buy ZA from. Reputable. Solid prices and some specials offers for free stuff at times and points you can use on the future purchases(though they may not be the first to have them if you want them really close after release). I still have $868 Yen worth or about $8 worth if I decide to grab one of the new Tenore. Actually think I would bet the Zero Bass 3. Like the design better than the Mezzo and that it has a normal cable. Cheaper and still Hi-Res with the same 6-40,000 rating and open back side but I think the 3 will be grander and larger sounding. May have to use a james444 mod or certain tips since they probably have some extra bass to shed but i have the BGVP cables and the reference line "A" would work well.
  
 I guess the Tenore falling out of favor with me after a while also draws me to the Zero bass more. Though I think the Mezzo will be more in the middle and perhaps more fun than the Tenore in the long run.


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> CDJapan is a good place to buy ZA from. Reputable. Solid prices and some specials offers for free stuff at times and points you can use on the future purchases(though they may not be the first to have them if you want them really close after release). I still have $868 Yen worth or about $8 worth if I decide to grab one of the new Tenore. Actually think I would bet the Zero Bass 3. Like the design better than the Mezzo and that it has a normal cable. Cheaper and still Hi-Res with the same 6-40,000 rating and open back side but I think the 3 will be grander and larger sounding. May have to use a james444 mod or certain tips since they probably have some extra bass to shed but i have the BGVP cables and the reference line "A" would work well.
> 
> I guess the Tenore falling out of favor with me after a while also draws me to the Zero bass more. Though I think the Mezzo will be more in the middle and perhaps more fun than the Tenore in the long run.




Yeah not sure which one I will grab. I love the Tenore and want to try one of their new products


----------



## doctorjazz

Still playing with that Trinity balanced cable for Pono. Liked it with the Westone W40, but it was a bit too soft/laid back for me. Changed to the Fidue A83, great combination, highly recommend it!


----------



## bvng3540

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-NicheCK-DZ7-In-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-7-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/1825606_32689893188.html#!
  
 if anyone interested


----------



## MuZo2

jant71 said:


> CDJapan is a good place to buy ZA from. Reputable. Solid prices and some specials offers for free stuff at times and points you can use on the future purchases(though they may not be the first to have them if you want them really close after release). I still have $868 Yen worth or about $8 worth if I decide to grab one of the new Tenore. Actually think I would bet the Zero Bass 3. Like the design better than the Mezzo and that it has a normal cable. Cheaper and still Hi-Res with the same 6-40,000 rating and open back side but I think the 3 will be grander and larger sounding. May have to use a james444 mod or certain tips since they probably have some extra bass to shed but i have the BGVP cables and the reference line "A" would work well.
> 
> I guess the Tenore falling out of favor with me after a while also draws me to the Zero bass more. Though I think the Mezzo will be more in the middle and perhaps more fun than the Tenore in the long run.


 

 There seems to be so many variations of Bass models. Too bad Mezzo has flat cable.


----------



## ericp10

hellfire8888 said:


> Received my nicehck dz7 and here is my out of the box impression . Soundstage is narrow and feel congested. Worst than the previous qt5. The sound is veil and it feels like you are sitting far away from the singer or band. The bass is weak on most song which is a surprise cause it has adynamic driver. But on some songs the bass can come thumping hard and deep. I guess more is not always good and this is it. No more nicehck


 
  
  
 Not how I hear them at all. No where close. Maybe you got a defective earphone, but you need to burn these in (the seller suggest that himself) and you need to tip swap. I use the UE 900 silicon eartips myself, and there is plenty of bass and a very wide soundstage. No congestion whatsoever. Now, I stated earlier that the concentration is on the mids and these are not basshead earphones, but the bass is not light by any stretch of the imagination. I would suggest burn in and tip swapping. Also, an OFC pure cable seems to work better than silver plated cables (I use the cable off of my FX850). Oh well, I think they are fantastic and one of the best values for the dollars that I've ever owned.


----------



## willowbrook

Anyone got further impression/comparison on DZ7 especially with the similar priced FLC8s?


----------



## hellfire8888

ericp10 said:


> Not how I hear them at all. No where close. Maybe you got a defective earphone, but you need to burn these in (the seller suggest that himself) and you need to tip swap. I use the UE 900 silicon eartips myself, and there is plenty of bass and a very wide soundstage. No congestion whatsoever. Now, I stated earlier that the concentration is on the mids and these are not basshead earphones, but the bass is not light by any stretch of the imagination. I would suggest burn in and tip swapping. Also, an OFC pure cable seems to work better than silver plated cables (I use the cable off of my FX850). Oh well, I think they are fantastic and one of the best values for the dollars that I've ever owned.


 
  
 after changing the tips + pure copper cable + balance output..it sound even better than what you have previously describe


----------



## ericp10

hellfire8888 said:


> after changing the tips + pure copper cable + balance output..it sound even better than what you have previously describe


----------



## jant71

muzo2 said:


> There seems to be so many variations of Bass models. Too bad Mezzo has flat cable.


 

  Of course the 3 is the only one I think is worth looking at. Totally like longer stemmed reliefs and the shallow fit of a cone shape coming off it with a round cable more than making an MH1-like design with the Mezzo. I like the way they look better as well as know they would fit better and the cable should be less of an issue. I can see them wanting to beef up from the Tenore design but you can do a better cable and relief w/o going flat. Always a bit heavier and never can disappear like a well done round cable.


----------



## MuZo2

If sound is good, people will find ways to recable like they did with mh1.


----------



## peter123

Burson Audio Conductor Air for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-conductor-air/reviews/16536


----------



## ericp10

Okay, I have the Trinity Balanced Pono cable connected to the DZ7. Very nice! I think, however, that I do like the Sony Z5 balanced and connected to the Pono better (again, in balanced mode), but the DZ7 and Trinity do nicely together. The soundstage and space around instruments is phenomenal though! Vocals are outstanding. Happy listening.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> So I get my RED massdrop edition Monk plus in a couple days ago. It has been a while since I listened to an earbud. These things sound damn good. It is amazing how much sonics you get for the money now a days.
> 
> I know I am late to the bandwagon on them but I think if more and more manufacturers push the envelope on sound on the cheap that is such good news for enthusiasts around the world. I only wish the sound per money ratio scaled up to he level of the Monks that would be something.
> 
> They kinda remind me of an open back headphone in sound. Airy, balanced well, not an authority on resolution or attack but I aint gonna complain for the price.


 
  
 I'm glad you snagged a pair Ds! They are so stupid good for the price, that I have a pair for every room/car/moped I own lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I have the Trinity Balanced Pono cable connected to the DZ7. Very nice! I think, however, that I do like the Sony Z5 balanced and connected to the Pono better (again, in balanced mode), but the DZ7 and Trinity do nicely together. The soundstage and space around instruments is phenomenal though! Vocals are outstanding. Happy listening.


 

 wonder what the burn in is for the Trinity Pono cable.  i have mine connected to the JVC 850s and sure does sound good, but improving a bit as it burns in....any thoughts??


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> wonder what the burn in is for the Trinity Pono cable.  i have mine connected to the JVC 850s and sure does sound good, but improving a bit as it burns in....any thoughts??


 
  
  
 Hmmm? Gotta try it with the 850. Just received it yesterday so I don't have any idea on burn in time. Sorry bro.


----------



## doctorjazz

Going to try it with the 850 as well. So far, have used it balanced into Pono with the Westone W40, the A83 and the UE900. 
In Eric style, I'd rate it:
UE900>A83>W40 (W40 and A83 close, Fidue a bit bright/harsh, W40 a bit dull/mellow). Will update when I get to the JVC's



ericp10 said:


> drbluenewmexico said:
> 
> 
> > wonder what the burn in is for the Trinity Pono cable.  i have mine connected to the JVC 850s and sure does sound good, but improving a bit as it burns in....any thoughts??
> ...


----------



## waynes world

Btw @Dsnuts, if you feel so inclined, try putting on *two *of the thin foams onto each Monk driver. It's challenging as hell to do without ripping them, but it really makes the Monks shine.


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> Btw @Dsnuts
> , if you feel so inclined, try putting on *two* of the thin foams onto each Monk driver. It's challenging as hell to do without ripping them, but it really makes the Monks shine.




Yeah, iem tip rolling is much easier lol. I have a Donut then full foam on mine


----------



## doctorjazz

Back to the Trinity balanced cable for Pono...tried the Sony XBA-H3 and the JVC FX850, was a bit surprised, liked the 850 better, close to the UE900 (and I wasn't one of the biggest FX850 fans originally). It has this nice balance of richness and clarity balanced out of the Pono. Listening to high rez Dylan, Destination Row. This is fun...


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Back to the Trinity balanced cable for Pono...tried the Sony XBA-H3 and the JVC FX850, was a bit surprised, liked the 850 better, close to the UE900 (and I wasn't one of the biggest FX850 fans originally). It has this nice balance of richness and clarity balanced out of the Pono. Listening to high rez Dylan, Destination Row. This is fun...


 
  
  
 Interesting  doctorjazz man, I need to try the FX850 with it soon. Well, I liked the DZ7 with the Trinity Pono cable okay, but now an earphone has blown that connection away by leaps and bounds. Yes, thus far the "unmentionable" earphone  (ends with 2) has the best synergy with the Trinity cable and the Pono. I mean a WOW sound!! And the impact is almost equal to that of the Z5 (I need to do further comparison to make sure, but I know both are close). It (unmentionable) does pass by the DZ7 in synergy connected to a Pono balanced cable. So many options, fellas, at reasonable prices nowadays. And I mean options for an upscale sound. Happy listening.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Interesting  doctorjazz man, I need to try the FX850 with it soon. Well, I liked the DZ7 with the Trinity Pono cable okay, but now an earphone has blown that connection away by leaps and bounds. Yes, thus far the "unmentionable" earphone  (ends with 2) has the best synergy with the Trinity cable and the Pono. I mean a WOW sound!! And the impact is almost equal to that of the Z5 (I need to do further comparison to make sure, but I know both are close). It (unmentionable) does pass by the DZ7 in synergy connected to a Pono balanced cable. So many options, fellas, at reasonable prices nowadays. And I mean options for an upscale sound. Happy listening.


 

Yeah I put foam tips on my pair. Tamed the brightness of the treble and holy cow the bass is beautiful. I never use foam either bc it kills the sound most of the time plus the life span


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Back to the Trinity balanced cable for Pono...tried the Sony XBA-H3 and the JVC FX850, was a bit surprised, liked the 850 better, close to the UE900 (and I wasn't one of the biggest FX850 fans originally). It has this nice balance of richness and clarity balanced out of the Pono. Listening to high rez Dylan, Destination Row. This is fun...


 

 YES! 850 with Trinity balanced cable is outstanding!!!!! really brings out the best of the 850!!! YAY!
 good to know it responds well to the high rez files on the Pono also!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

$20 balanced cable ordered. Look forward to them.
  
 @ WaynesW. Will try double foams soon.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> $20 balanced cable ordered. Look forward to them.
> 
> @ WaynesW. Will try double foams soon.


 

 you truly are donuts DS! this low price, high end  audio is getting wild!
 keep the discoveries flowing man, thanks!


----------



## doctorjazz

The Trinity balanced cable is one of the best things I've purchased in a while!


----------



## ericp10

Just  a quick update: The DZ7 continues to astonish me! There's nothing cheap sounding, nor is the build cheap looking. It effortly plays with the big boys ($500-$600 +) in sound quality, which no doubt makes it one of the best values out there at its list price of about $350 (along with two cases full of various tips to experiment with the sound). Even with six BAs, remember you also have one dynamic in each ear too. You are going to have to burn this baby in for optimal sound, and you are going to have to tip roll. If you don't do those two things you probably won't be satisfied with the sound. Also, if you are looking for a basshead earphone, you won't be happy with this earphone (but it's not lacking bass at all, just more mid-centric). If you're into a wide soundstage and space between instruments (well carved out space where you can imagine where each musician is standing on stage), this will earphone will make you grin from ear to ear. I'm very please with it. If you are looking for a detailed sounding basshead type of earphone of great value, then the unmentionable will probably suit you more. Happy Listening.


----------



## bhazard

The Trinity cable... I don't have a Pono, but I do have a balanced 3.5mm Geek Out V2+. Is there an adapter that can take the double input and convert it to 3.5mm TRRS balanced? Can't seem to find one.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

bhazard said:


> The Trinity cable... I don't have a Pono, but I do have a balanced 3.5mm Geek Out V2+. Is there an adapter that can take the double input and convert it to 3.5mm TRRS balanced? Can't seem to find one.


 

 Surf Cables can probably make one for you!


----------



## leobigfield

bhazard said:


> The Trinity cable... I don't have a Pono, but I do have a balanced 3.5mm Geek Out V2+. Is there an adapter that can take the double input and convert it to 3.5mm TRRS balanced? Can't seem to find one.


 

Talk with Lee from VE he was making some of those balanced adapters for all types of connection for only $5. See in their webpage or try talking to him on Facebook / PM.


----------



## bhazard

leobigfield said:


> Talk with Lee from VE he was making some of those balanced adapters for all types of connection for only $5. See in their webpage or try talking to him on Facebook / PM.


 
 link?


----------



## leobigfield

bhazard said:


> link?




https://m.facebook.com/groups/832681366809230?view=permalink&id=1061868653890499&ref=m_notif&notif_t=commerce_interesting_product

https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=4


----------



## waynes world

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ericp10 said:


> Interesting  doctorjazz man, I need to try the FX850 with it soon. Well, I liked the DZ7 with the Trinity Pono cable okay, but now an earphone has blown that connection away by leaps and bounds. Yes, thus far *the "unmentionable" earphone*  (ends with 2) has the best synergy with the Trinity cable and the Pono. I mean a WOW sound!! And the impact is almost equal to that of the Z5 (I need to do further comparison to make sure, but I know both are close). *It (unmentionable)* does pass by the DZ7 in synergy connected to a Pono balanced cable. So many options, fellas, at reasonable prices nowadays. And I mean options for an upscale sound. Happy listening.


 
  
  


ericp10 said:


> Just  a quick update: The DZ7 continues to astonish me! There's nothing cheap sounding, nor is the build cheap looking. It effortly plays with the big boys ($500-$600 +) in sound quality, which no doubt makes it one of the best values out there at its list price of about $350 (along with two cases full of various tips to experiment with the sound). Even with six BAs, remember you also have one dynamic in each ear too. You are going to have to burn this baby in for optimal sound, and you are going to have to tip roll. If you don't do those two things you probably won't be satisfied with the sound. Also, if you are looking for a basshead earphone, you won't be happy with this earphone (but it's not lacking bass at all, just more mid-centric). If you're into a wide soundstage and space between instruments (well carved out space where you can imagine where each musician is standing on stage), this will earphone will make you grin from ear to ear. I'm very please with it. If you are looking for a detailed sounding basshead type of earphone of great value, then *the unmentionable *will probably suit you more. Happy Listening.


----------



## willowbrook

ericp10 said:


> Just  a quick update: The DZ7 continues to astonish me! There's nothing cheap sounding, nor is the build cheap looking. It effortly plays with the big boys ($500-$600 +) in sound quality, which no doubt makes it one of the best values out there at its list price of about $350 (along with two cases full of various tips to experiment with the sound). Even with six BAs, remember you also have one dynamic in each ear too. You are going to have to burn this baby in for optimal sound, and you are going to have to tip roll. If you don't do those two things you probably won't be satisfied with the sound. Also, if you are looking for a basshead earphone, you won't be happy with this earphone (but it's not lacking bass at all, just more mid-centric). If you're into a wide soundstage and space between instruments (well carved out space where you can imagine where each musician is standing on stage), this will earphone will make you grin from ear to ear. I'm very please with it. If you are looking for a detailed sounding basshead type of earphone of great value, then the unmentionable will probably suit you more. Happy Listening.




Have you had the chance to audition flc8s or have them?


----------



## kimD

Just saw today they have silver faceplate, really attracted me


----------



## doctorjazz

The DZ7 is very pretty looking from the pictures I've seen. Does it take the Trinity cable? And how does it compare to the headphone that can't be named? To the Sony?


----------



## ericp10

willowbrook said:


> Have you had the chance to audition flc8s or have them?


 
  
 No I haven't heard that one at all.
  
  


doctorjazz said:


> The DZ7 is very pretty looking from the pictures I've seen. Does it take the Trinity cable? And how does it compare to the headphone that can't be named? To the Sony?


 
  
  
  
 Yes, it takes the Trinity cable but I like the can't be named earphone on the Trinity cable better.  Head to head, the D27 has a wider soundstage, greater spacing  and more detail  than the unmentionable. But that no name earphone has more bass (very good bass and I'm not even using the bass filters). Both are very good but the DZ7 wins overall.


----------



## Lurk650

I would hope so with 2 more BA per side


----------



## ericp10

lurk650 said:


> I would hope so with 2 more BA per side


 
  
 Four more per side.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Four more per side.




Oh yeah it's a 7 driver. Even more reason


----------



## kimD

Anyone compare with JH Angie 2 & Rosie


----------



## peter123

Super Audio 6 review for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6/reviews/16574


----------



## peter123

While I'm at it, the Mojo:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/16576


----------



## peter123

Guys, I've started a $250+ amp/DAC combo comparison thread here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816410/peter123s-250-amp-dac-combo-comparison-thread
  
 Any input on the layout (especially the charts) to make it better is very welcome. Sharing your experience with products fitting in there is also welcome


----------



## peter123

Here we go again, SIMGOT EN700:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-in-ear-dynamic-earphone-24-original/reviews/16578


----------



## amature101

who dare to try haha rating seems high. 6 drivers
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11967722661.2.8FRH6v&id=521376964787


----------



## amature101

9 drivers !!!!!!!!
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-3075602577.21.tIflVa&id=525224534769


----------



## peter123

Only three drivers here but still very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PMV A-01 MK2 review for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-mk2/reviews/16594


----------



## ForceMajeure

looks like it have the vsd3 dynamic driver
  
 or at least the kz version of the vsd3 driver
 https://world.taobao.com/item/43976902798.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.Q5cAOy#detail


----------



## mochill

peter123 said:


> Only three drivers here but still very good :wink_face:
> 
> PMV A-01 MK2 review for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-mk2/reviews/16594


vsd3s drivers definitely


----------



## kova4a

Just to put that here http://www.head-fi.org/t/552132/vsonic-gr07-impressions-thread/7170#post_12785039


----------



## FUYU

kova4a said:


> Just to put that here http://www.head-fi.org/t/552132/vsonic-gr07-impressions-thread/7170#post_12785039




Great news! Hope VSonic doesn't screw this one up, like on the VSD models. GR07 is still an all-time classic.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If anyone's interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre/reviews/16614


----------



## Ahmad313

Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem, excellent build quality it is a very beautiful and very very comfortable iem with very good isolation, it is a mid centric iem with lush vocals the sound is very clean and detailed the soundstage is large out of head experience but a bit lacking in the bass quantity, it is a best iem in the single BA compilation or even more ( at least for me)


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

OPUS #11
  
 DAC/AMP  absolutely fantastic.
  
 http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/audio-opus-opus-11-portable-headphone-amplifier-usb-dac.html


----------



## MuZo2

ahmad313 said:


> Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem, excellent build quality it is a very beautiful and very very comfortable iem with very good isolation, it is a mid centric iem with lush vocals the sound is very clean and detailed the soundstage is large out of head experience but a bit lacking in the bass quantity, it is a best iem in the single BA compilation or even more ( at least for me)


 
 Any comparisons to ER4 and FAD?


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> Any comparisons to ER4 and FAD?



I can compare this one with very well known no name iem because I have the both, built quality, comfort and isolation is excellent on Nocturne, in pictures they looks big but actually they are very small and comfortable even you can sleep on your side with them, soundstage and instruments separation is similar, Nocturne has more clarity and micro details with very clear and lush vocals that you can listen the breath and vibration of singers throat, no name has full and solid bass Nocturne deliver the sound exactly as the sound track is recorded not ortificial enhancements, sub bass has better impact than mid bass.


----------



## jant71

You mean the one with the name we are not allowed to say. Unless there is one that actually has no name(in that case I'm lost
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). What source is the comparison done with. Thanks!


----------



## FUYU

ahmad313 said:


> Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem, excellent build quality it is a very beautiful and very very comfortable iem with very good isolation, it is a mid centric iem with lush vocals the sound is very clean and detailed the soundstage is large out of head experience but a bit lacking in the bass quantity, it is a best iem in the single BA compilation or even more ( at least for me)




I saw this one a while ago on HCKs Ali. Furthermore Moondrop has a line-up of 3 IEM, one being an earbud (VX-Pro) and the other being a 5-way hybrid (Tech-14). 
Ladder one is priced at 2000 Yuan (300$), which seems like another contentor in the vast landscape of Hybrids. Ahmad can you compare the Nocturne with some of your other gear? 

http://www.Moondrop.cn


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> You mean the one with the name we are not allowed to say. Unless there is one that actually has no name(in that case I'm lost:wink_face: ). What source is the comparison done with. Thanks!



yea exactly i mean the one with the name we are not allowed to say and i have done the comparison by my galaxy note 5 with FiiO E12.


----------



## Ahmad313

fuyu said:


> I saw this one a while ago on HCKs Ali. Furthermore Moondrop has a line-up of 3 IEM, one being an earbud (VX-Pro) and the other being a 5-way hybrid (Tech-14).
> Ladder one is priced at 2000 Yuan (300$), which seems like another contentor in the vast landscape of Hybrids. Ahmad can you compare the Nocturne with some of your other gear?
> 
> http://www.Moondrop.cn



Thanks FUYU , you post some other pictures of Moondrop products along with the link i just visit the site but unfortunately I can't understand a single word because of Chinese language. 
Anyway I can compare this with my all time favourite iem the soundmajic e80 the best iem, so the Nocturne and e80 have the same sound signature but again the e80 has more bass ( sub and mid) Nocturne has more clarity and micro details with slightly larger soundstage, Nocturne sound nature is slightly more brightish than e80, built quality and other things goes to Nocturne but i personally the cable on e80.


----------



## peter123

My take on the Audinst HUD-DX1 for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audinst-hud-dx1/reviews/16641


----------



## Dsnuts

So I tried the double foam on the monk plus.. Wow!! Lol. Wayne you weren't kidding. This is silly sounding. This made a big difference for me as they fit tighter in my ears and as a result sound tighter in all areas of sound.  Sounds nothing like a cup of coffee I payed for this.
  
 Makes the older budget champs sound like budget earphones.


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> So I tried the double foam on the monk plus.. Wow!! Lol. Wayne you weren't kidding. This is silly sounding. This made a big difference for me as they fit tighter in my ears and as a result sound tighter in all areas of sound.  Sounds nothing like a cup of coffee I payed for this.
> 
> Makes the older budget champs sound like budget earphones.


 
  
 Lol awesome! The double phone Monks do stretch my ears out to the max, but it's still pretty comfortable, and the sound is definitely worth it. Being able to throw in $5 earbuds and actually enjoying them is pretty crazy.


----------



## Lurk650

dsnuts said:


> So I tried the double foam on the monk plus.. Wow!! Lol. Wayne you weren't kidding. This is silly sounding. This made a big difference for me as they fit tighter in my ears and as a result sound tighter in all areas of sound.  Sounds nothing like a cup of coffee I payed for this.
> 
> Makes the older budget champs sound like budget earphones.




So how did you do it? Put them together then stretch over the bud or do one at a time?


----------



## waynes world

lurk650 said:


> So how did you do it? Put them together then stretch over the bud or do one at a time?


 
  
 I do it one at a time. It actually can be done lol


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> I do it one at a time. It actually can be done lol




Gonna have to see see if I have anymore stock left. May just order some Hiegi full foam. I have their donuts but I can never seem to get them on properly to stay on


----------



## waynes world

lurk650 said:


> Gonna have to see see if I have anymore stock left. May just order some Hiegi full foam. I have their donuts but I can never seem to get them on properly to stay on


 
  
 The double thin foams seem to work some particular magic with the Monks. Not sure that the Hiegi full foam will result in the same sq. Maybe you can order an expansion pack from VE?


----------



## RedJohn456

dsnuts said:


> So I tried the double foam on the monk plus.. Wow!! Lol. Wayne you weren't kidding. This is silly sounding. This made a big difference for me as they fit tighter in my ears and as a result sound tighter in all areas of sound.  Sounds nothing like a cup of coffee I payed for this.
> 
> Makes the older budget champs sound like budget earphones.


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> Lol awesome! The double phone Monks do stretch my ears out to the max, but it's still pretty comfortable, and the sound is definitely worth it. Being able to throw in $5 earbuds and actually enjoying them is pretty crazy.


 

 I tried it last night too and it made a big difference. Tore one pair tho but was worth it to get it right haha. Loving how it sounds this way!


----------



## Dsnuts

The tighter sound makes a huge difference in SQ on the monks.  It sounded ok previously but now I can understand what the big deal is on these.  Never in my life have I heard such a nice sound from earbuds. Lol. 
  
 I can see how if you don't get a proper fitting on these buds will cause variations in how one perceives the sound on them however.
  
 Late but it is truly a discovery for me.
  
 If your gonna try it. Take your time with the 2nd tip and it also helps to stretch out the 2nd tip by pulling around the edge of the foam to get it bigger.
  
 I had no problem putting the 2nd foam on.  If your all thumbs than I can't help you.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah unfortunately I only found 3 new covers... Grr


Tested, one side had two stock full covers. The other has one donut with a stock cover over it. The Donut + Cover wins. Doesn't sound muffled and gives me better bass. May try full foams for the hell of it but these don't get a ton of play time for me so we shall see


----------



## peter123

My take on the iBasso D14 Bushmaster for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-d14-bushmaster/reviews/16677


----------



## Hisoundfi

Bushmaster? That was my nickname in high school! JKJK
  
 Meze 99 Classics review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meze-99-classics/reviews/16685


----------



## Ahmad313

Please can somebody tell me the sound of amped and unamped DZ7,  ia an amp is really necessary for the DZ7 or my galaxy note 5 can easily handle it,???  
 Actually I want to buy this but I don't want to use an amp.


----------



## ericp10

ahmad313 said:


> Please can somebody tell me the sound of amped and unamped DZ7,  ia an amp is really necessary for the DZ7 or my galaxy note 5 can easily handle it,???
> Actually I want to buy this but I don't want to use an amp.


 
  
 It scales up nicely with an amp, but you don't need one. I would concern myself with finding the right tips (I use UE900 silicone tips), getting a great seal, and giving the iem a proper burn in (like 100 hours). Instrument separation and details are outstanding out of this earphone.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's something that hasn't really been talked about, but should be. The YHC S600. Super cheap, very well built, great remote and mic, and a fun, bassy signature. http://www.head-fi.org/products/yhc-s600/reviews/16700
  

  
 A damn good beater that you wouldn't have to worry about losing or breaking. Love em!


----------



## Shawn71

Interesting, New 5BA universal IEM under$200 - Jianghai dt86, with cool color choices......theres a $6 diff between AE and penon!!!


----------



## mochill

I'm getting the dt86 from penon soonhttp://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86


----------



## B9Scrambler

Maybe this is old hat, but did you guys see the new products RHA just added?
  
 CL1 Ceramic: http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-cl1-ceramic
  
 Dacamp 11: http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-dacamp-l1


----------



## Dsnuts

Not old hat to me. Glad they are working on some new stuff.


----------



## Dsnuts

mochill said:


> I'm getting the dt86 from penon soonhttp://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86


 

 Interested in impressions of these. Hope they sound good.


----------



## mochill

I hope they do too☺


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here you go discovery thread. The AAW Q: http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-q/reviews/16719
  
 I would love to see what more people think of these pint-sized players.


----------



## Ahmad313

New 2016 MusicMaker TKY2 DUAL DYNAMIC SUPER BASS EARBUDS.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

New release by Master Margherita from Peak Records is fabulous for showing off
 what your phones/amp can do with lightening fast transients, PRAT, and deep bass.
  
 https://www.mixcloud.com/mastermargherita/master-margherita-live-in-switzerland-2016/
  
  
nails it!


----------



## nick n

For what it's worth,
 Elecom has taken their dual front and rear magnet structure from their previous models, and also kept the MLF ( multi layer film )diaphragms as used in the last higher end semi-searchlight-looking 3000 series.
 Brass rear housings apparently.
 The new Hi-Res *EHP-RCC1000 *models are out now, at least on Yahoo Japan. I see the "A" ( non-mic ) there
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201606/ehp-rcc1000_cc100/&prev=search


  
 here's a Phileweb overview.
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.phileweb.com/review/article/201606/30/2130.html&prev=search


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the iFi Audio micro iDSD for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-audio-micro-idsd/reviews/16750


----------



## willowbrook

peter123 said:


> My thoughts on the iFi Audio micro iDSD for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-audio-micro-idsd/reviews/16750


 

 Sweet review. Thanks for the contribution on comparison between $250+ portable DAC/amps.


----------



## waynes world

willowbrook said:


> Sweet review. Thanks for the contribution on comparison between $250+ portable DAC/amps.


 
  
 +1.. great work @peter123 !


----------



## peter123

willowbrook said:


> Sweet review. Thanks for the contribution on comparison between $250+ portable DAC/amps.


 
  
  


waynes world said:


> +1.. great work @peter123 !


 
  
 Thanks for the support guys, I really appreciate it


----------



## peter123

Here we go again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 AAW Nebula One:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16756


----------



## Dany1

Any chance of you reviewing the Dragonfly red ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @peter123


----------



## Pastapipo

dany1 said:


> Any chance of you reviewing the Dragonfly red ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah it would be great to see a budget dac/amp shoot-out from you @peter123.
 You've already got the Zuperdac on the way, I could send you my DFB if you'd like.
 Really curious what kind of quality I'm getting from the ZuperDac and DFB compared to your more expensive DACs. Is it really worth upgrading?
  
 We know you're busy atm considering the amount of reviews your producing. But when you've got the time, it would be great to see a comparison.


----------



## Lurk650

pastapipo said:


> Yeah it would be great to see a budget dac/amp shoot-out from you @peter123
> .
> You've already got the Zuperdac on the way, I could send you my DFB if you'd like.
> Really curious what kind of quality I'm getting from the ZuperDac and DFB compared to your more expensive DACs. Is it really worth upgrading?
> ...




Yeah they are out of stock on the ZuperDAC but are selling refurbished. I enquired about them and it is $55 shipped.


----------



## anticute

pastapipo said:


> Yeah it would be great to see a budget dac/amp shoot-out from you @peter123.
> You've already got the Zuperdac on the way, I could send you my DFB if you'd like.
> Really curious what kind of quality I'm getting from the ZuperDac and DFB compared to your more expensive DACs. Is it really worth upgrading?
> 
> We know you're busy atm considering the amount of reviews your producing. But when you've got the time, it would be great to see a comparison.


 

 I've actually been thinking about offering him to borrow my Oppo HA-2, but I'm a bit attached to it, would be hard to go without for a while..


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice reviews, @Peter123!


----------



## peter123

dany1 said:


> Any chance of you reviewing the Dragonfly red ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Unfortunately it doesn't look like it at the moment. Hopefully in the future. 
  


pastapipo said:


> Yeah it would be great to see a budget dac/amp shoot-out from you @peter123.
> You've already got the Zuperdac on the way, I could send you my DFB if you'd like.
> Really curious what kind of quality I'm getting from the ZuperDac and DFB compared to your more expensive DACs. Is it really worth upgrading?
> 
> We know you're busy atm considering the amount of reviews your producing. But when you've got the time, it would be great to see a comparison.


 
 I had the original DF but haven't heard any other since it. My ZuperDac has arrived btw, very nice litytle unit. 
  
 I've decided to do a $20-200 amp/dac comparsion thread as well. Just need to get through the next five in the higher priced thread first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


anticute said:


> I've actually been thinking about offering him to borrow my Oppo HA-2, but I'm a bit attached to it, would be hard to go without for a while..


 
 Maybe we can do a switch sometime when I get my head above the water. I've got a couple of very nice units that might be of interest to check out 
  


doctorjazz said:


> Nice reviews, @Peter123!


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> Maybe we can do a switch sometime when I get my head above the water. I've got a couple of very nice units that might be of interest to check out


 
 Not impossible, I'm sure we can work something out sometime


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> I had the original DF but haven't heard any other since it. My ZuperDac has arrived btw, very nice litytle unit.
> 
> I*'ve decided to do a $20-200 amp/dac comparsion thread as well. *Just need to get through the next five in the higher priced thread first


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I ordered for 4in1 silver colour with upgraded cable along with a pair of Musicmakers TKY2 earbuds, now waiting for parcel.


----------



## crabdog

Who will be the first to try the smsl idol? $40 seems a good deal.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Who will be the first to try the smsl idol? $40 seems a good deal.


 
 Me? Mine should be here next week if everything works as it should


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Me? Mine should be here next week if everything works as it should


 
 Ah I should have known.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Ah I should have known.




Yep, lol


----------



## Podster

anticute said:


> I've actually been thinking about offering him to borrow my Oppo HA-2, but I'm a bit attached to it, would be hard to go without for a while..


 

 I love the look of the HA2 Anti, here let me give you a mailing address


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> I love the look of the HA2 Anti, here let me give you a mailing address:wink_face:




Sorry Tim, I think it only works between Swedes  

If you want to convert you're welcome, we have a lot of fun lol..... 

First step is to learn to enjoy köttbullar och potatismos med lingon


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Sorry Tim, I think it only works between Swedes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man my wife has me make her Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes at least 6 times a year but I'd love to try the Lingonberry version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
 Guess I never let the cat out of the bag that my wife's mother is Swedish (Trego's)


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Man my wife has me make her Swedish meatballs with mashed potatoes at least 6 times a year but I'd love to try the Lingonberry version




Lucky you, it looks as if you're halfway there already. Watch out in the mail for the lingonberry jam


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, can one who's lived in US all his life except his 1st year, which he spent in Sweden, qualify? :rolleyes:

I have a non headphone question, not sure if anyone can answer. I just got a new phone (Samsung Galaxy 7). I'm trying to get it set up, which is a pain (the old one had everything I use set up, but was getting slow, and battery life was getting rediculous). Since I set up the new phone (Monday), I haven't been able to link to Head Fi when I get a notice in my Gmail of a new post. This happens with Wi Fi in my home only. Happens on the new phone, then old phone (which still links via wireless), and also on my iMac, which is also on my wireless network. It doesn't happen to the connected PC (which I'm using now). It doesn't happen with other links in my email, only Head Fi (but all my Head Fi email notices). It seems like something screwed up in settings, or some sort of block, but I can't figure out what happened, or how to fix it, and it's making me crazy!!!!!

Sorry to go OT here, but figured this is the thread to do it on, since it actually ISN'T about any specific thing. Really don't want to spend the night on the phone with Verizon help...

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Pastapipo

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, can one who's lived in US all his life except his 1st year, which he spent in Sweden, qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a tough one, and hard to fix without actually being there.
 Which email app and browser are you using?
 Does the same problem occur on different WiFi networks? (i.e. could it be your home router?)
  
 There we're some similar issues on my LG G2 when I was using the 'Kaitenmail' app.
 Now I use the CloudMagic email client, which then opens the link in Chrome. Never had any issues since.


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> Lucky you, it looks as if you're halfway there already. Watch out in the mail for the lingonberry jam


 

 ..if you're nice. Otherwise you might get a can of surströmming..


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks for the response.


----------



## peter123

anticute said:


> ..if you're nice. Otherwise you might get a can of surströmming..




Ha ha, that's a real threat


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Hey, can one who's lived in US all his life except his 1st year, which he spent in Sweden, qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 is that one of the new "exploding" G7s?"  good luck with that!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

No explosions yet...but, after using Android phones since Android began, I'm about ready to trade mine in for an iPhone (and I really hate to do that...maybe the new lack of a headphone jack will keep me from doing it). The changeover to ANY new phone, though, is a headache, migrating to ios is likely worse. 



drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, can one who's lived in US all his life except his 1st year, which he spent in Sweden, qualify? :rolleyes:
> ...


----------



## Pastapipo

drbluenewmexico said:


> is that one of the new "exploding" G7s?"  good luck with that!!!


 
  
 Only the new Samsung Galaxy Note 7 with Samsung batteries are at risk of exploding.
 The regular Samsung Galaxy s7 will not explode. It is even waterproof, so if you tape the headphone jack off, you've got yourself an iPhone 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
just kindding, I take no side in the iPhone vs Android debate.


----------



## waynes world

pastapipo said:


> Only the new Samsung Galaxy Note 7 with Samsung batteries are at risk of exploding.
> The regular Samsung Galaxy s7 will not explode. It is even waterproof, *so if you tape the headphone jack off, you've got yourself an iPhone 7*
> 
> just kindding, I take no side in the iPhone vs Android debate.




Ouch!


----------



## doctorjazz

Theta one thing that has me considering going for an iPhone after being an android guy ask these years. My daughter needed a new phone the same time as I did. She has an iPhone5. I had an HTC M8. She got $200 trade in. I got nada. Made me think...


----------



## waynes world

doctorjazz said:


> Theta one thing that has me considering going for an iPhone after being an android guy ask these years. My daughter needed a new phone the same time as I did. She has an iPhone5. I had an HTC M8. She got $200 trade in. I got nada. Made me think...




I'll have to read back to see what could possibly be prompting you to go to the dark side lol. I'm very happy with my S5. Samsung went backwards with the S6 though (not waterproof, no sd card slot, no replaceable battery). Hopefully they came to their senses again with the S7 (haven't checked).


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> I'll have to read back to see what could possibly be prompting you to go to the dark side lol. I'm very happy with my S5. Samsung went backwards with the S6 though (not waterproof, no sd card slot, no replaceable battery). Hopefully they came to their senses again with the S7 (haven't checked).





They did


----------



## Hisoundfi

This is a labor of love:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk-monk-plus/reviews/16808


----------



## jant71

Denon is back at it...
  





 Powerful bass, brilliant highs dynamic standard model of
*Major features*
 High-grade OFC cable aluminum / ABS hybrid vibration-proof structure radial cascade fit to Dan visor ear to reduce the acoustic optimizer cable noise to adjust the sound pressure balance of the front and rear housing driver with excellent 11.5㎜ dynamic driver durability Comply ™ made earpiece TX-400 with excellent fit and ergonomic design sound insulation to
 Four sizes of silicon earpieces (XS / S / M / L)
 New development carrying case that can be easily accommodated
  




*11.5㎜* equipped with a high resolution corresponding dynamic driver of 11.5mm, which was equipped with a *dynamic type driver* neodymium magnet.
 From heavy bass to good treble crisp, it has achieved a high-resolution sound over the entire band.

  




 Hybrid structure adopted using the *aluminum / ABS hybrid vibration-proof structure* high aluminum die-cast of the texture in *housing* housing and ABS resin.
 Suppress unwanted vibration, providing a high sense of transparency sound.

  




 By adjusting the sound pressure balance of the front and rear of the *acoustic optimizer* driver, equipped with an acoustic optimizer to optimize the piston motion of the diaphragm.

  




 By supporting the *radial cascade Dan visor* cable with an elastic material, adopting the radial cascade damper to reduce the transmitted unpleasant cable touch noise.

  




*Ear to* naturally fit in *just fit to ergonomic design* ear, comfortable attaching feeling for a long time listening.
 Adopt a less ergonomic design that out on the move.
 It comes with four sizes of silicon ear piece which can be chosen in accordance with the size of the ear hole.

  




*Comply ™ made ​​earpiece TX-400 with excellent fit and sound insulation*
 The earpiece of Comply that have a reputation for wearing comfort and excellent sound insulation as standard.

  
  ◎ specs


Type: Sealed dynamic Driver: 11.5mm
 Magnet: neodymium magnet Impedance: 16Ω
 Sensitivity: 110 dB / mW
 Maximum input: 250 mW
 Frequency characteristic: 5Hz-40,000Hz
 Cable: 1.3mOFC line (with adjuster)
 Input Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini plug (straight-through)

 Accessories □ manual □ silicon earpiece (XS / S / M / L)
 □ Comply ™ made earpiece TX-400
 □ carrying case □ cable clip


----------



## jant71

...and this one the *AH-C820*:
  
  
 https://usa.denon.com/us/product/portableaudio/inear/ahc820
  

  

  
  
*In-ear headphones superlative model that has been developed with the aim of ultimate bass reproduction*
 · 11.5 mm double-air compression driver
 Achieve diaphragm area twice by opposed the dynamic drivers of the 2 groups. Combines the overwhelming massive and clearness of up to super-low-pass, the new system driver of patented to overturn the common sense of the bass reproduction.

 Dual direct cable
 In each of the two drivers to connect a dedicated cable to the direct, dual-direct cable to achieve a high purity sound. The the wire OFC, employs a mesh coated with a flexibility and superior durability in the sheath.

 And adopted a hybrid structure with a high aluminum die-casting and ABS resin of texture in aluminum / ABS hybrid vibration-proof structure housing housing. Suppress unwanted vibration, providing a high sense of transparency sound.

 Dual-by adjusting the sound pressure balance of the front and rear of the acoustic optimizer driver, equipped with an acoustic optimizer to optimize the piston motion of the diaphragm. The front of the housing, and optimize the operation of the two drivers by providing one port for each rear.

 · Ear naturally fit to fit design ear, comfortable attaching feeling for a long time listening. Adopt a less ergonomic design that out on the move. It comes with four sizes of silicon ear piece which can be chosen in accordance with the size of the ear hole.

 · Comply made earpiece TX-500
 The earpiece of Comply that have a reputation for wearing comfort and excellent sound insulation as standard.

 ■ Specifications Format: dynamic Driver: 11.5 mm x 2 double-air compression driver magnet: neodymium magnet Impedance: 16 Ω
 And sensitivity: 115 dB / mW
 Maximum input: 250 mW
 And frequency characteristics: 4 - 40,000 Hz
 Weight: 10.4 g (excluding cable)
 Cable: 1.3 m OFC line (with adjuster)
 Plug: 3.5 mm gold-plated stereo mini plug (straight-through)
 - Accessories: manual, silicon earpiece (XS / S / M / L), carrying case, cable clip
  
  
 Sounds like their answer to the AT dual phase push-pull driver. Interesting for $199. I see myself grabbing this one


----------



## nick n

THANKS for posting those. Place up the road might carry them here , any ideas on a release date? ( will check but I'll likely forget to look )


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

So, I'm a big fan of the 850's. Sometimes the bass is a little loose, but always enjoyable.  I'm also a big fan of the Cardas A8, which is a real tight bass.
 I've been tempted to pull the trigger on these DZ7's or the Shockwave III's (I'm okay with a little treble).  Can you compare the DZ or III to the FX850 a little bit?  Your post signature has them ranked up there past the W60, FX850, and K3003...
 THanks for your input!


----------



## willowbrook

madmusicjunkie said:


> So, I'm a big fan of the 850's. Sometimes the bass is a little loose, but always enjoyable.  I'm also a big fan of the Cardas A8, which is a real tight bass.
> I've been tempted to pull the trigger on these DZ7's or the Shockwave III's (I'm okay with a little treble).  Can you compare the DZ or III to the FX850 a little bit?  Your post signature has them ranked up there past the W60, FX850, and K3003...
> THanks for your input!


 
 SW3 is not little treble believe me...


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

LOL!  Said a lot in few words!
  
 so, sounds like the DZ7's are the winners, then.
  
 But what about these:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-VT-Shell-Custom-Made-6BA-With-1-DD-in-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-Around-Ear/519064_32703918946.html
  
 Just about the same price range, but I couldn't find any reviews of them.  They also have a "Super T7" that looks nice in pictures...


----------



## jant71

nick n said:


> THANKS for posting those. Place up the road might carry them here , any ideas on a release date? ( will check but I'll likely forget to look )


 

 I read "later this month" for US and mid-September for Japan.
  
 I remember the C710 and if the 720 is an nice upgrade and the C820 is a nice upgrade to that they will be quite good and have that Denon sound. I like the separate cables after the Y which should be better for tangle prevention. The case seems cool; you put the earphones in the holder and wind the cable in. Glad they went back to dynamic for the flagship as the dual armature they did last time was Denon trying to keep up with the Jones' or follow the crowd and not be themselves. This is more like it even if they are interpreting the Dual Phase with their take one the dual driver and quad cabling set-up. Hopefully they took it and beat the CKR sound as that should be the idea to take the concept and though later to the game beat the competitor.
  
 A general sound impression is here...
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.phileweb.com/review/article/201609/07/2201.html&prev=search


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

...so, anyone ready to move on to the next big thing?  I'm looking to try out these NiceHCK DZ7's, so PM me if anyone would be interested in selling.  I'm in the US.


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Resonessence Labs Herus+ for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/resonessence-labs-herus-plus/reviews/16825


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> My thoughts on the Resonessence Labs Herus+ for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/resonessence-labs-herus-plus/reviews/16825


 
  
 I really don't know how you are getting all of these reviews done! Not only that, I couldn't imagine trying to compare the sound from all of these dacs. I just couldn't do it!
  
 Anyway, that's another great review - thanks. The Hersus seems like another great DAC. And yet another one for you to eventually compare to the $75 Zuperdac lol!
  
 p.s. it's cool to see a high quality dac like that built in Kelowna Canada (kind of in my neck of the woods).


----------



## Mr Trev

waynes world said:


> p.s. it's cool to see a high quality dac like that built in Kelowna Canada (kind of in my neck of the woods).


 
 Ain't Canada great


----------



## waynes world

mr trev said:


> Ain't Canada great


 
  
 The elections are boring (in comparison lol), but yeah, it ain't such a bad place


----------



## doctorjazz

waynes world said:


> mr trev said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't Canada great
> ...




Boring (in this instance) is GOOD!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> I really don't know how you are getting all of these reviews done! Not only that, I couldn't imagine trying to compare the sound from all of these dacs. I just couldn't do it!
> 
> Anyway, that's another great review - thanks. The Hersus seems like another great DAC. And yet another one for you to eventually compare to the $75 Zuperdac lol!
> 
> p.s. it's cool to see a high quality dac like that built in Kelowna Canada (kind of in my neck of the woods).




Thanks mate! Yeah, this little thing was really a pleasant surprise I love it. 

Honestly comparing sources is much more time consuming to me than IEM's or headphones. The differences are much smaller to my ears, especially at the price points we're talking about here. That being said I'm still surprised that the difference is there (I mean it's just so much you can do with a DAC- and a amp chip) and so far I've only come across two units sounding so similar that I couldn't tell the apart (HifiMe 9018 and Geek Out 720).

Go Canada go


----------



## Mr Trev

waynes world said:


> The elections are boring (in comparison lol), but yeah, it ain't such a bad place


 
 True… we need more bench brawls on the campaign trail


----------



## bvng3540

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/32719903946.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.263.1rveAK
  
 one MONSTER hybrid.


----------



## bjaardker

Sometimes it's fun to go back and listen to an IEM you've hung onto, but not listened to in a while. I just picked up some new Trinity Kombi tips, so I thought it would be fun to give them a test run on some of IEMs that have been stashed away in my collection. The first pair I grabbed was the *Sony MH1c*.
  
 I forgot how enjoyable these were to listen to. Yes, they're very V shaped, but it doesn't mean that there's anything lacking, it's just a relaxed and very unoffensive sound signature. There were a few things I totally forgot about with these.
 First, I forgot how much bass these little microdrivers have. Man...there are a lot of newer dual driver setups I've listened to that don't have the kind sub-bass and compression these itty-bitty single drivers have.
 Second, The presentation is so...intimate. It's not like the soundstage is narrow, it's just up close. The best analogy I can give is the difference between listening to a band in a concert hall vs. a small club. All of the sound is there, but it's just, closer.
 Third and finally, THIS DAMN CABLE. I forgot how much this flat J cable sucked. No matter how you position it, its ALWAYS getting in the way. GRRRRR.
  
 Turns out I might actually start using these more than I have been. They're still really great.


----------



## mebaali

bjaardker said:


> Third and finally, *THIS DAMN CABLE*. I forgot how much this flat J cable sucked. No matter how you position it, its ALWAYS getting in the way. GRRRRR.


 
 My main grouse (bolded part) along with that air-tight sealing these IEMs (and those sony tips) provided to my ears (which at times gave me the feelings of nausea just after few minutes of listening).
  
 Just couldn't able to find a working tip(s) that wouldn't be too tight for my ears (stock ones are very problematic, in this aspect).


----------



## nick n

Another new one.
  Interesting design, and seems very compact.
  Kinda like the black and orange look, not sure though.
  


  
_*"ELECOM Torus External Magnet Driver"*_
  
  
 I love this description :
_*"We go berserk in dynamic and realize low tone which no is good for by adopting large neodymium magnet of φ 6.0mm by gaijikatajikikairo."*_
  
 a 6mm torus magnet for an 8mm driver is , yes I agree= berserk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_*"We lose rear housing and do into Hachigata form that sound in chamber spreads in various directions and reduces outbreak of standing wave."*_
  
 Plus looks like 2 tip depth settings on the posts, etc etc
  
http://www2.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/products/EHP-CB100ABK.html


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

I'm still waiting on some more comparisons of the DZ7 and second opinions.  I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on these, as a service to others (justifying the expense), but at the same time, I'm very eager to hear about how the iSine 10 is going to sound.  The iSine will be a safer bet, for sure, and I'm positive it will have a much better resale value.  But, if the DZ7's were good enough, then why would I ever sell them?
  
 Is anyone planning on taking a stab at the DZ7 or even the DZ8's, or is it going to have to be up to me to take one for the team?


----------



## crabdog

madmusicjunkie said:


> I'm still waiting on some more comparisons of the DZ7 and second opinions.  I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on these, as a service to others (justifying the expense), but at the same time, I'm very eager to hear about how the iSine 10 is going to sound.  The iSine will be a safer bet, for sure, and I'm positive it will have a much better resale value.  But, if the DZ7's were good enough, then why would I ever sell them?
> 
> Is anyone planning on taking a stab at the DZ7 or even the DZ8's, or is it going to have to be up to me to take one for the team?


 
 How about the DZX?


----------



## nick n

nick n said:


> Another new one.
> Interesting design, and seems very compact.
> Kinda like the black and orange look, not sure though.


 
 there is ALSO a *9.2mm *drivered model, wow check the metallic red and black! ( with an* 8.3mm *magnet )
http://www2.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/products/EHP-CB200ARD.html
  
 >>>


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

Crap, yeah, then add that one, too.  But, i still don't see any impressions and, my favorite, comparisons (with hopefully headphone(s) I own/have owned)...


----------



## Lurk650

How would you even order those and how much do they want? Curiously I Googled the bigger driver one, EHP-CB200ARD, and found it through Amazon Japan. According to the conversion they want $500 USD which would be insane


----------



## Pastapipo

I audited some of the Elecoms over here in Japan, including their hybrid models. I found their sound quite V-shaped, metallic and nothing interesting. This was however straight out of my phone and only for a short time in a busy store. So not really reliable.


----------



## nick n

LURK650 :
 You are adding an extra digit.
  I see ~3800 yen which is around $38 roughly 
 They'll eventually show up on ebay etc. Ordering using a 3rd party Japanese forwarder usually involves extraneous fees.
  
 Time will tell if they are any good.


----------



## MartinKTH

Hi all audiophiles!
  
 Together with a group of students at KTH in Stockholm I am researching the use of headphones, to gather knowledge in the subject for a school project. We would be sincerely grateful if you were to answer our short survey, concerning your experiences.
  
 You will find the survey through the following link:
  
 http://bit.ly/2cBVVz9
  
 I look forward to your reply and I apologize in advance if the questions are too low-fi for this forum!
  
 Martin


----------



## mebaali

martinkth said:


> Hi all audiophiles!
> 
> Together with a group of students at KTH in Stockholm I am researching the use of headphones, to gather knowledge in the subject for a school project. We would be sincerely grateful if you were to answer our short survey, concerning your experiences.
> 
> ...


 
 Just did


----------



## ericp10

madmusicjunkie said:


> I'm still waiting on some more comparisons of the DZ7 and second opinions.  I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on these, as a service to others (justifying the expense), but at the same time, I'm very eager to hear about how the iSine 10 is going to sound.  The iSine will be a safer bet, for sure, and I'm positive it will have a much better resale value.  But, if the DZ7's were good enough, then why would I ever sell them?
> 
> Is anyone planning on taking a stab at the DZ7 or even the DZ8's, or is it going to have to be up to me to take one for the team?


 
  
 The DZ7 is still very high on my list of great listening experiences from an IEM, and I pretty much don't travel anywhere daily without it (and/or my ORIVETI PRIMACY earphone). I save the U-12 and my Aurisonics for special occasions at home or out of state usually. Unfortunately, I don't know if anyone else has bitten on the DZ7 in our group besides me, and I don't plan to really write anymore about it than what I've already have (I stated that it's the best bang-for-the-buck that I own at the moment - although it's over $300). So I think you might have to take one for the team if you're curious about it. Many of us long-time members have taken one for the team on too many occasions, so it's time for some of you newer members to do the same. 
  
 I have no interest in trying the DZ8, but I do think I will be hearing some of Aurisonics earphones under the Fender brand in the near future, and I'm excited about that (Dale's creations have always been some of my favorite earphones). Happy listening.


----------



## FlacFan

@MartinKTH
  
  
 Sure.
  
 Any other phishing scam you are currently running?
  
 No? Too bad.
  
 If the KTH in Stockholm would do this or you on their behalf, it should be official and easy to be recognized as such.
  
 If not - forget it.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## knugen

Hello, first post here. Just wanted to concur with what @ericp10 has said about the DZ7. Note that I'm still a beginner when it comes to high end audio equipment and I haven't been able to compare them with a lot.
  
 I've had them for about 3 weeks now and they are simply amazing! The soundstage is extremely wide and instrument separation is out of this world. They handle mids beautifully and listening to my two favourite genres, 20th century classical and progressive house, has been pure bliss. Vocals and highs are also extremely clear. The bass is tight and adequate, but these IEMs are not for bassheads. I was actually a bit disappointed at first transitioning from my Ostry KC06a which are notorious for their bass, but after about ~200 hours of burn in, the bass became a lot better. Overall I would say they have a pretty neutral sound, which suits me, but again I'm not exactly an expert when it comes to sound warmth...
  
 These easily outperform my Audio Technia A900s and my pal's Shure SE846 which are the only "high end" pieces I have been able to compare to.
  
 In terms of comfort and build quality, I have no complaints. Jim shipped a whole bunch of ear tips including the Comply-esque foam ones, which I use. Also I love the stars face which makes them look awesome.
  
 I can't attach an image of them for proof (new account), so I'll link to a picture here: http://imgur.com/a/3kyeu
  


> Many of us long-time members have taken one for the team on too many occasions, some it's time for some of you newer members to do the same.


 
 Done


----------



## RedJohn456

*Sticking a Dolphin in your ears!*​ _First Impressions _​  ​ Here we have a chinese iem offering that once again beggars belief that headphones of this quality can exist for this amount of coin! Something like this was unheard of even a few months ago. What the heck is going on? I can’t even imagine how the chinese iem market will look in a few weeks, never mind a few months!
  
For the better part of a week now, I have been testing two new samples, courtesy of AK Audio, so a big thank you to them for giving me this opportunity. The iems in question are the Super Dolphin 6BA (I will shorten it to Dolphin for sake of brevity) and the AK 2016 Custom 6ba iem.
  
 ​                                         The Dolphin                                                           AK 2016 Custom 6BA
  
   
I will be talking about the Dolphin today, which uses 6 balanced armature drivers. It is available with either MMCX or 2 Pin cable connectors (my unit has the 2 pin connector). 
  
This is my first experience with a 2-pin connector and suffices to say I won’t be going back to MMCX anytime soon. A common point of failure for many iems with removable cables is the connector, and MMCX connectors are more prone to issues developing over time. The Dolphin’s rock solid and sturdy connector ensures that this iem will last a long time.
  
The included cable is very soft and supple, easy to manage and not prone to tangling. Even the memory wire portion, that rests over the ear, is pleasantly flexible and not in the least bit annoying. The cable itself has a braid and terminates in a 90 degree L jack. The strain reliefs on both ends are very well done so the cable should hold up like a champ.
  
   
  
The Dolphin housing/shells are black, adorning the name in red and blue. The faceplate is made a multiocolor pattern shell (not sure what the technical term would be) but eye catching and pleasing nonetheless.
  
While the shells are a tad on the big side, they are comfortable once inserted into your ears. The Dolphin sports a durable build quality and sturdy construction, ensuring that it will easily withstand the rigors of daily use.
  
  
  
  
The Dolphin has an insane amount of sound isolation, especially when you use tips that give an optimal seal. I was on the subway yesterday and I couldn’t hear ANY outside sounds while the Dolphin was playing music. And mind you, this was at a low volume. This makes them perfect for long noisy commutes, where you can easily enjoy your music at lower volumes and not damage your hearing in the process.
  
   
So that's all good and dandy but how do the buggers sound? Well in one word: Impressive! Allow me to tell you why 
  
Overall the Dolphin is a clean and airy sounding iem, with a breathtaking midrange and tight bass that has great impact. I felt that it also had a slight emphasis on the mids, making a perfect complement to the airy and well extended treble.
  
The treble is just about perfect to my ears, very extended and airy without being bright or peaky in the slightest (I am quite treble sensitive). The Dolphin’s treble strikes a delicate balance between sounding analytical and sounding musical. It has great resolution and tons of micro-detail. All the elements of a song are there, easy to delineate and follow individually from beginning to end. All the details are there, but they are not pushed in your face. I am not quite sure how they pulled off the treble without sounding cold and analytical but that’s china for ya. 
  
The Dolphin has a natural soundstage that is more true to life and not exaggerated. It is not limited to inside your head and definitely sounds out of head, possessing more width than height. But what impressed me most was the sense of depth the Dolphin portrayed, it felt as if you are peering into the record; As if your music was being played in a room, positively cavernous!
  
In addition to its impressive sense of depth and staging, it has incredible separation and layering of instruments that make you feel as if you are enjoying a live performance. Accurate positioning of sonic cues make for a believable and natural sonic presentation that will leave you wanting more.
  
This leads to the star of the show, the midrange! This one really took me by surprise because how fantastically it renders female vocals, positively ethereal. If you enjoy female vocals AT ALL you really owe it to yourself to hear the Dolphins, it is simply breathtaking. The way in which it renders the details, vocal textures, ambience and atmosphere is something I have yet to hear on other headphones*. *
  
The Dolphin is not a one trick pony however, if you are a metal head this is also the iem for you. The way distortion guitars are so textured and detailed is simply mesmerizing. Drum hits come through loud and clear with great impact, giving the iem great PRaT.
  
The bass is neutral with no bloom or midrange leak to speak of. It is tight and punchy with impressive impact, quickly getting out of the way when its not called for. It is distinct from the rest of the mix but not emphasized in anyway but still easy to hear in your music. While the Dolphin sounds good with EDM, its not going to give you the bumping bass you need to really enjoy electronic music.
  
  ​ The Shells look stunning, one of the prettiest iems I have seen coming out of China​    
So overall, the Dolphin is light and quick on its feet, think Philadelphia Cream Cheese light lol. It is quite revealing without coming across as analytical, retaining a surprising sense of musicality, with impressive depth and a holographic presentation. The Dolphin is an all rounder that will sound great with most music but really shines with Female Vocals and Metal. I will say it again, if you are as big a fan of female vocals or metal as I am, you should give the Dolphin a listen! Heck these are even great for monitoring given how balanced they are from top to bottom. And lastly, for those of you who are massive Havi B3 Pro 1 fans like myself, you are sure gonna get a kick out of the Dolphin!
  
You would think that the Dolphin would eviscerate lower quality music files, right? WRONG. It is surprisingly forgiving of poorly encoded files, which means that your cheapo mp3s should sound just fine. Furthermore, the Dolphin scales with better gear so it will grow along with your collection. While it sounded great running straight out of my Macbook Pro and BlackBerry Z30, it was noticeably better out of something like FiiO X7 with line out to VE RunABOUT 2.0. Heck it sounded awesome sauce out of my Sansa Clip+ (<3 <3).
  
I avoided saying anything during first few days because I wanted to make sure that it was not new toy syndrome or a honeymoon phase, because if you can’t tell by now, I absolutely love the Dolphin! It does a lot of things right and really shines when driven out of a good source. This is the real McCoy, proving that you really ndon’t have to spend thousands to get top tier quality sounds!
  
  ​  
  
  
 Official thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal
  
 Where they can be bought:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html  
  
_**As always YMMV. I have tried to capture how the Dolphin sounds to the best of my ability and as accurate as possible. These are my impressions and should be taken as such. I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.**_


----------



## Ahmad313

redjohn456 said:


> *Sticking a Dolphin in your ears!*​ _First Impressions _​  ​ Here we have a chinese iem offering that once again beggars belief that headphones of this quality can exist for this amount of coin! Something like this was unheard of even a few months ago. What the heck is going on? I can’t even imagine how the chinese iem market will look in a few weeks, never mind a few months!
> 
> For the better part of a week now, I have been testing two new samples, courtesy of AK Audio, so a big thank you to them for giving me this opportunity. The iems in question are the Super Dolphin 6BA (I will shorten it to Dolphin for sake of brevity) and the AK 2016 Custom 6ba iem.
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent man you have a really brilliant writing skills and as for the Dolphin they are already in my short list and i am just waiting for an honest review on them and your early impressions make me crazy to have them but i think it better if i wait little more until your final thoughts comes out,  please write a few words more on the soundstage,  are you think they have a 360 degree soundstage,  and how you compare them with DZ7,  thanks.


----------



## RedJohn456

ahmad313 said:


> Excellent man you have a really brilliant writing skills and as for the Dolphin they are already in my short list and i am just waiting for an honest review on them and your early impressions make me crazy to have them but i think it better if i wait little more until your final thoughts comes out,  please write a few words more on the soundstage,  are you think they have a 360 degree soundstage,  and how you compare them with DZ7,  thanks.


 

 Thanks man I really appreciate the kind words! To be honest I have already used them more than a week at this point, and I took extra time before posting to make sure no long term issues popped up and it seems to be smooth sailing thus far. I don't anticipate my final review deviating from my impressions, the main difference being the comparisons against other iems and fleshing out my impressions if required. 
  
 Anyways my impressions will get buried quickly amongst new posts so I made a thread for it if you would like to check it out and please feel free to ask any questions I will try my best to answer them.
  
 I haven't heard the DZ7 as of yet so I can't comment on it. The Dolphin soundstage sounds diffuse and spread out in front of you. While It doesn't really give a 360 degree soundstage you can feel that certain song elements are located behind you but nothing like a sphere around your head. Hence why I feel its more natural and true to life


----------



## Ahmad313

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate the kind words! To be honest I have already used them more than a week at this point, and I took extra time before posting to make sure no long term issues popped up and it seems to be smooth sailing thus far. I don't anticipate my final review deviating from my impressions, the main difference being the comparisons against other iems and fleshing out my impressions if required.
> 
> Anyways my impressions will get buried quickly amongst new posts so I made a thread for it if you would like to check it out and please feel free to ask any questions I will try my best to answer them.
> 
> I haven't heard the DZ7 as of yet so I can't comment on it. The Dolphin soundstage sounds diffuse and spread out in front of you. While It doesn't really give a 360 degree soundstage you can feel that certain song elements are located behind you but nothing like a sphere around your head. Hence why I feel its more natural and true to life


 
 Thanks for reply and please share the link to Dolphin's thread,


----------



## RedJohn456

ahmad313 said:


> Thanks for reply and please share the link to Dolphin's thread,


 
  
 oops forgot to post the link here ya go   http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal


----------



## crabdog

@RedJohn456 I would call that look "mother of pearl". They look really nice.


----------



## Ahmad313

redjohn456 said:


> oops forgot to post the link here ya go   http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal


 
 Subscribed


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> @RedJohn456 I would call that look "mother of pearl". They look really nice.


 

 I think it looks very much like the inside of a Red Abalone shells
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
  
 Abalone Jewelry


----------



## RedJohn456

podster said:


> I think it looks very much like the inside of a Red Abalone shells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nailed it tim, it looks EXACTLY like the Dolphin shells!


----------



## Wil

I am very much tempted to drop the dough on the DZ8, but i do have a pair of Andromedas coming in this month.
  
 hmmmm.


----------



## Skullophile

My review of the NiceHCK DZ9

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820220/gleam-audio-nicehck-dz9-1-8-discussion-thread

Link in 1st post and damn they're good.


----------



## Wil

I don't know why i keep referring to them as the DZ8...
  
 DZ NINE. 
  
 there we go. 2 weeks before i get my hands on these babies.


----------



## hellfire8888

NiceHck DZ7 on custom copper balance cable + Onkyo DP-X1 ACG Balance output  = nice SQ


----------



## jant71

Some of us may have had Clarion car stereo units but haven't heard much of note from them as far as headphones go but they are dropping a $1300 one...


----------



## peter123

My take on the LH Labs Geek Out V2+ Infinity for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lh-labs-geek-out-v2/reviews/16934


----------



## Pastapipo

jant71 said:


> Some of us may have had Clarion car stereo units but haven't heard much of note from them as far as headphones go but they are dropping a $1300 one...


 
  
 Nice design.


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ SERIES 1
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16935


----------



## twister6

I can't believe I'm going to announce about new JVC Woodie before @jant71 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (unless if I missed the announcement)
  
 Keep your woodies in your ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*JVC HA-FW01*
  

  
  
http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/inner/ha-fw01/


----------



## crabdog

twister6 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to announce about new JVC Woodie before @jant71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks very classy. Can't wait for early impressions.


----------



## Ahmad313

twister6 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to announce about new JVC Woodie before @jant71
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Looking very beautiful , have any idea about the price,??


----------



## ericp10

crabdog said:


> Looks very classy. Can't wait for early impressions.


 
  
 About $540 in Japan right now. I'm sure that price will come down in about six months. I love these JVC woodie earphones though.


----------



## Libertad

Holy mother of peal more JVC wooden goodness inbound im in!


----------



## Niyologist

The FW Series is the Successor to the FX Series. The FW01 is the flagship IEM.


----------



## mochill

A successor that I want for my fx1200, it has a thinner diaphragm for faster speed and higher resolution☺


----------



## Raketen

niyologist said:


> The FW Series is the Successor to the FX Series. The FW01 is the flagship IEM.




The impression I got was that it's more the in-ear version of their S-Class woodie series...which leaves me a little dubious & hoping it is stays closer to the FX series, or that they continue the FX series seperately.


----------



## ericp10

raketen said:


> The impression I got was that it's more the in-ear version of their S-Class woodie series...which leaves me a little dubious & hoping it is stays closer to the FX series, or that they continue the FX series seperately.


 
  
  
 Hmmm? If that is the case, it won't sound anything like the FX series. My reading of those woodie headphones is that they are sort of light on bass, while the FX series certainly can satisfy most bassheads.


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ Series 3 reviewed:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/the-fragrant-zither-tfz-series-3-hifi-earphones/reviews/16947


----------



## 7S Cameron

twister6 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to announce about new JVC Woodie before @jant71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Right when I thought I was satisfied with my FX850...


----------



## amature101

twister6 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to announce about new JVC Woodie before @jant71
> (unless if I missed the announcement)
> 
> Keep your woodies in your ears
> ...



How is the bass? I kinda of like 850 bass but not 1200


----------



## twister6

Sorry, I just posted this as a news, don't have these to report how it sounds and no plans to review it.


----------



## peter123

My take on the AAW Nebula 2 for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16957


----------



## Grayson73

Hi guys,
  
 Been gone for awhile.  A friend is looking for an over-ear, closed headphone for around $50.  I was going to recommend Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000, but don't see that for $50 any longer.  Any recommendations?


----------



## crabdog

grayson73 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been gone for awhile.  A friend is looking for an over-ear, closed headphone for around $50.  I was going to recommend Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000, but don't see that for $50 any longer.  Any recommendations?


 
 Check this AE store for many Takstar and ISK headphones around the $50 range:
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Monitor/314156_258014350.html
  
 I plan to buy a few from there when I return from holidays next month.


----------



## hellfire8888

niceHck Dz7 mmcx connector so loose in less than 3 months.. is this normal? I have my fx 850 for years and it is not loose like this. Seller seems to claim as long no impact to music is ok.


----------



## ForceMajeure

hellfire8888 said:


> niceHck Dz7 mmcx connector so loose in less than 3 months.. is this normal? I have my fx 850 for years and it is not loose like this. Seller seems to claim as long no impact to music is ok.




  
 This is usually not the female plug that is causing the problem but the male part (cable).
 Some cable have a male connector with some kind of ring that you can adjust to make it tighter. Some don't have it but rather a fixed "beveled ring" that loosen the connection at some point.
  
 Have you tried other cables? Is it the same with others cables while they are still good on other IEM?
 If so then it is the female plug being the "weakest link".


----------



## hellfire8888

forcemajeure said:


> This is usually not the female plug that is causing the problem but the male part (cable).
> Some cable have a male connector with some kind of ring that you can adjust to make it tighter. Some don't have it but rather a fixed "beveled ring" that loosen the connection at some point.
> 
> Have you tried other cables? Is it the same with others cables while they are still good on other IEM?
> If so then it is the female plug being the "weakest link".


 
 I tried with 3 other cable and it has the same issue. (2 of the male cable is new). I also tried my JVC on the male cable to determine if it is the male connector issue but it is not..JVC is not loose like this


----------



## ForceMajeure

My ghetto solution would be to use a tiny bit of foil to make it tight.


----------



## Night01

Had my dz7 for 1 and half months and it doesn't twirl at all like that. However I'm using a different cable and rarely change it.


----------



## ericp10

hellfire8888 said:


> niceHck Dz7 mmcx connector so loose in less than 3 months.. is this normal? I have my fx 850 for years and it is not loose like this. Seller seems to claim as long no impact to music is ok.




  I actually use the FX850 cable on mine. I get no twirl at all.


----------



## Skullophile

I have the DZ9, one cable gives me too much twirl and another gives me a little bit of twirl.


----------



## hellfire8888

ericp10 said:


> I actually use the FX850 cable on mine. I get no twirl at all.


 
 anyway Jim contacted me and mention it is free to repair it. I will send it back to him to fix it.


----------



## Wil

Damn. I'm glad i ordered the 2 pin for my DZ9...*fingers crossed*


----------



## Ahmad313

wil said:


> Damn. I'm glad i ordered the 2 pin for my DZ9...*fingers crossed*


 
 When you will receive your DZ9,????


----------



## Night01

ericp10 said:


> I actually use the FX850 cable on mine. I get no twirl at all.


 
 Hey I got the DZ7 after reading your impressions on them and they are great. I'm just curious how they compete against your u12 and angie and whether there is another significant upgrade to be found or I've hit the barrier of diminishing returns. Thanks!


----------



## Wil

ahmad313 said:


> When you will receive your DZ9,????


 
  
 Was told that it's almost done, so they will ship it out via DHL either today or tomorrow...


----------



## roughington

Anyone think this is too good to be true for an 8 driver?
 http://s.aliexpress.com/mqamE7r6


----------



## MuZo2

Yes production cost is less than 80$ so its possible to do 8 drivers for that price. 2*dtec(dual driver)+2*twfk(dual driver)


----------



## Grayson73

crabdog said:


> Check this AE store for many Takstar and ISK headphones around the $50 range:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Monitor/314156_258014350.html
> 
> I plan to buy a few from there when I return from holidays next month.


 
  
 Which ones of these are as good as or better than the Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000?


----------



## roughington

muzo2 said:


> Yes production cost is less than 80$ so its possible to do 8 drivers for that price. 2*dtec(dual driver)+2*twfk(dual driver)



But I wonder how it sounds... I'm not brave enough to get something none has before


----------



## alucard177

knugen said:


> Hello, first post here. Just wanted to concur with what @ericp10
> has said about the DZ7. Note that I'm still a beginner when it comes to high end audio equipment and I haven't been able to compare them with a lot.
> 
> I've had them for about 3 weeks now and they are simply amazing! The soundstage is extremely wide and instrument separation is out of this world. They handle mids beautifully and listening to my two favourite genres, 20th century classical and progressive house, has been pure bliss. Vocals and highs are also extremely clear. The bass is tight and adequate, but these IEMs are not for bassheads. I was actually a bit disappointed at first transitioning from my Ostry KC06a which are notorious for their bass, but after about ~200 hours of burn in, the bass became a lot better. Overall I would say they have a pretty neutral sound, which suits me, but again I'm not exactly an expert when it comes to sound warmth...
> ...




Looks beautiful mate, how is the build quality? It's a good quality acrylic? Looks awesome with that colour and I want to buy one.



wil said:


> Damn. I'm glad i ordered the 2 pin for my DZ9...*fingers crossed*




Let us know about the quality of the 2 pin connector,I want to try the DZ7 but I'm not a big fan of mmcx plugs.


----------



## Ahmad313

Somebody here can make a A/B comparison DZ7 with DZ9,,,,,,


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey guys my AK Audio Dolphin 6BA review is   http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-dolphin-6ba/reviews/16980
  
 There is also an official thread if anyone wants to check it out! http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal


----------



## Wil

Yikes. My tracking number for my dz9 shows that it was sent to another address in my country and signed for by someone else. I gave DHL a call and the confirmed that the tracking number was correct and not for me. 

I dropped HCK a message and hopefully he replies soon. I do hope it's just a case of a wrong tracking Number. He did mention that the IEMs were being shipped out ( that was yesterday - and as fast as DHL is, I highly doubt that it only takes a day to reach me..)

Highly possible the tracking number is off!


----------



## Ahmad313

wil said:


> Yikes. My tracking number for my dz9 shows that it was sent to another address in my country and signed for by someone else. I gave DHL a call and the confirmed that the tracking number was correct and not for me.
> 
> I dropped HCK a message and hopefully he replies soon. I do hope it's just a case of a wrong tracking Number. He did mention that the IEMs were being shipped out ( that was yesterday - and as fast as DHL is, I highly doubt that it only takes a day to reach me..)
> 
> Highly possible the tracking number is off!


 
 so many peoples are complaining about the this type of strange behaviour from Jim HCK in other threads he always misguid the buyer and lier i personally had faced the same situation with Jim but ok finally i received my package safely but definitely Jim leavs a bad impression about his services.


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> so many peoples are complaining about the this type of strange behaviour from Jim HCK in other threads he always misguid the buyer and lier i personally had faced the same situation with Jim but ok finally i received my package safely but definitely Jim leavs a bad impression about his services.




Yeah, this is my impression too. I've been blacklisted by them for over a year now after they sent me the wrong item and I complained about it. Don't really feel like as if I've been missing much seeing all these complaints......


----------



## FUYU

peter123 said:


> Yeah, this is my impression too. I've been blacklisted by them for over a year now after they sent me the wrong item and I complained about it. Don't really feel like as if I've been missing much seeing all these complaints......




Yup, same thing. Been blacklisted for over 3 months now. Good thing PenonAudio exists. At least they label their products correctly. lol


----------



## ericp10

So, this is where I'm about to step next. Yes, I will eventually hear all of the Fender (aka: Aurisonics) products to see which direction our good friend Dale has gone. I haven't heard any yet, so no initial impressions, but I can say this packaging is beautiful. I've never been disappointed with any Aurisonics IEM I've owned, so here's hoping that Dale keeps the same great sonics going under the Fender brand name.


----------



## ericp10

ericp10 said:


> So, this is where I'm about to step next. Yes, I will eventually hear all of the Fender (aka: Aurisonics) products to see which direction our good friend Dale has gone. I haven't heard any yet, so no initial impressions, but I can say this packaging is beautiful. I've never been disappointed with any Aurisonics IEM I've owned, so here's hoping that Dale keeps the same great sonics going under the Fender brand name.


 
  
  
 So I have been listening to the DXA1 out of the box for about 20 minutes now. While listening, I went to see what the rating was on Amazon.com. Two customers gave this earphone a combined rating of 1 and a half starts. Two things came instantly to mind: They couldn't have burned this earphone in for any significant length time, and/or the two customers who tried it don't like great clear bass that doesn't impede on the mids. 

 The DXA1 - with a custom 8.5mm titanium micro driver in each earphone - is without a doubt the Aurisonics (now Fender) house sound! What is that house sound you might ask? It's deep rich beautiful bass (yes, this is a basshead earphone) that doesn't bleed into the crisp detailed mids. Treble is there but dialed back a bit in this model to let the mids and bass shine. And boy do the shine. Many of the long-time head-fiers know this sound I'm talking about. This is what the Shure 315 should have sounded like, but the DXA1 blows that sound away out of the box, and at half the price. Bass is deep and mids are a little bit behind it, but there is much clarity and rich vocals. 
  
 Regardless of how these earphones sound out of the box (and they sound very good), you know these titanium microdrivers need a a very thorough burn-in. I suspect a good burn-in will reign the bass in a little bit (it's not out of control, but it will be a bit too much if you're not a basshead). No way IMHO should these have been rated a one and half stars. Are these going to compete with the U-12, Angie or DZ7? Of course not, but the DXA1 wasn't meant to compete with those to tiers. But what is clear is that you will get significant bang for the buck if you love bass and mids. And it has a decent soundstage (not too wide but not narrow by any stretch of the imagination). Also, these earphones are comfortable as heck. I'm using the Fender's (Dale's) proprietary silicon ear tips (which are kind of rubbery sticky to stay in place), and I keep forgetting that they are in my ears. Acoustic guitars are really singing through these earphones. So I would definitely recommend these for someone on a tight budget and want to spend less than $150, but burn these babies in. A very good start Fender!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> REALLY looking forward to your research and impressions Ericp10!!! Thanks for doing this. Helpful if you could compare this new series to any of old Aurisonics stage monitors along the way!!!. Way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twister6

ericp10 that's quite impressive for $150!

Add another zero to it, and you got the new W80 : https://twister6.com/2016/09/30/first-look-at-westone-w80/ expensive, but definitely a step up from W60.


----------



## Raketen (Apr 27, 2017)

,


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> @ericp10 that's quite impressive for $150!
> 
> Add another zero to it, and you got the new W80 : https://twister6.com/2016/09/30/first-look-at-westone-w80/ expensive, but definitely a step up from W60.


 
  
  
 Actually it's being sold for $100, twister6. Very impressive for that price!!


----------



## alucard177

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger and buy the DZ7, but I'm a little worried about the things previously said about shipping to an incorrect address and so on. Any cheap 2 pin cable recommend guys for the DZ7? Was thinking about this one:

 http://s.aliexpress.com/6juqER3e


----------



## roughington

Anyone have thoughts on the vt 7 driver?


----------



## Wil

alucard177 said:


> I think I'm gonna pull the trigger and buy the DZ7, but I'm a little worried about the things previously said about shipping to an incorrect address and so on. Any cheap 2 pin cable recommend guys for the DZ7? Was thinking about this one:
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6juqER3e


 
  
 HCK replied (took quite awhile due to the National Day holiday in China) and confirmed that he gave me the wrong tracking number.
  
 New tracking number was given...*fingers crossed*


----------



## alucard177

wil said:


> HCK replied (took quite awhile due to the National Day holiday in China) and confirmed that he gave me the wrong tracking number.
> 
> New tracking number was given...*fingers crossed*




Oh man I hope you get them soon. I just ordered mine BTW  and some spinfit tips as well. Do you think the cable I posted above should work with the DZ7?


----------



## Tom22

I think these just dropped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiil-diva-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-headphones/reviews/16987


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> @ericp10 that's quite impressive for $150!
> 
> Add another zero to it, and you got the new W80 : https://twister6.com/2016/09/30/first-look-at-westone-w80/ expensive, but definitely a step up from W60.


 
  
  
 Those look very nice, but wit the Angie and U-12 (and DZ7), I doubt I'll be in the market for another multi-(all)BA IEM anytime soon. But I'm glad to read that the W60 (which is very good but a bit on the warm side) has been improved upon by the W80. 
  
 So, I do have all of the Fenders now, and there is an interesting mix of sound signatures (will get more into this later). Two things strike me while giving each one a brief listen:
  
 - The Fender (Aurisonics) dynamic driver produces some of the best bass and most natural sounding drums I've heard from DD. That's been's Dale Lott's trademark and still holds true. 

 - I thought that probably the higher I went up in the expensive models the more the focus would be on bass (mids are always good in the Fender/Aurisonics), but I was wrong. the FXA7 might be the most balanced in the group (still with great bass.... and I think the FXA6 probably has more bass slam than it's big brother). The more neutral one is (still with good bass) is the FXA5 (a dual BA). The bass monsters seem to be the lower end modes (DXA1 titanium microdrivers and FXA2 single dynamic driver). I do expect the basses in all to tone down some with burn-in, but already it's some of the best bass I've heard in any IEM). 
  
 One other thing: I wanted to compared the FXA7 to my custom Aurisonics AS-2 (which is definitely one of my favorite audiophile-basshead IEMs). The custom is still at top, but the FXA7 is very close (although it has a smaller dynamic driver in it). Also, the FXA7 is tuned somewhat differently, but I'll get into that more later. The only reason I can see why these Fenders are being slept on a bit is because not enough head-fiers have heard them yet (or not heard by enough members whose opinions some of us trust). Well, from what I'm hearing, these are some bargains (especially if you love great bass and fantastic mids with highs that aren't too harsh). Happy listening.


----------



## Tom22

ergo monitor fit + bluetooth?
  
 what do you guys think?


----------



## Wil

The DZ9 came today.
  
 Initial impressions:

 Fantastically small for a 8 BA + 1 Dynamic driver IEM.

 Comfortable as hell (It's more comfortable than my CIEM - go figure). 

 2 Pin connection isn't the best - too shallow, the provided cables are snug but the memory wire is horrible. 
  
 I used my own Null Audio Vitesse Copper cable instead. it fits but is not as tight as i would like it to be, it works though. 
  
 On to the sound (And this is from about 8 hours of continuous playing with medium spinfit tips) 
  

 Flat, neutral with excellent inner detail.

 Highs are fantastic, high hats have plenty of air and crispness. (A certain wetness to the sound, which i like). 

 Vocals are sweet but not overly so, however, with its flat and neutral tuning, i would assume some EDM or Hiphop fans would prefer a bump in the mid bass for slightly punchier bass, but for me it is sufficient at the moment. 

 Bass is well controlled but not exaggerated, again in line with it's flat tuning. 
  
 Separation is very good, with inner detail retrieval (little spatial cues, quirks in the recording) all being represented without any fuss at all.
  
 I've been listening to it via my iDSD so far, but will head home and listen to it on my Mojo to compare further.


----------



## Ahmad313

wil said:


> The DZ9 came today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations mate to having a great iem, 
  really nice to know that they have small housing and very comfortable ( according to Skullophile DZ9 have bigger shells to carry 9 drivers setup and fit is bit tricky)  i think the manufacturer made some more improvements in drivers management to keep the shells even smaller and more comfortable, 
 how about the soundstage and instruments separation,?  
 please also post some impressions how thet sound directly from a smartphone,, thanks.


----------



## Wil

ahmad313 said:


> Congratulations mate to having a great iem,
> really nice to know that they have small housing and very comfortable ( according to Skullophile DZ9 have bigger shells to carry 9 drivers setup and fit is bit tricky)  i think the manufacturer made some more improvements in drivers management to keep the shells even smaller and more comfortable,
> how about the soundstage and instruments separation,?
> please also post some impressions how thet sound directly from a smartphone,, thanks.


 
  
 Thank you. Soundstage is average, but has very nice depth (think of it as a normal sized space within the confine of your head, but with a radial that stretches out in front of you and behind you). 
  
 Instrument separation is a big plus for the DZ9. There is no smearing or muddying of details between instruments. There is a blackness between the space that each instrument plays (pretty apparent when listening to Jazz quartets).
  
 Will try the DZ9 via my iphone 7 if i can find that bloody adaptor that i seem to have misplaced lol.


----------



## Kurdt-bada

roughington said:


> Anyone think this is too good to be true for an 8 driver?
> http://s.aliexpress.com/mqamE7r6


 
 I just bought them I'll tell you when they arrive


----------



## ericp10

wil said:


> The DZ9 came today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good initial impressions. It doesn't seem like it veers too far from the DZ7 based on your thoughts. I would suggest playing around with tips and depth insertion if you want more bass. It's never going to be a basshead earphone (if it's signature is like the DZ7), but I've found that a more shallow fit - to let that hole for the bass breathe - gives me a deeper tone. The bass always shows when needed too. Happy listening.


----------



## alucard177

wil said:


> The DZ9 came today.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...




Thanks for your impressions. How's the build quality overall, do you think it will last long including the connectors?


----------



## Wil

alucard177 said:


> Thanks for your impressions. How's the build quality overall, do you think it will last long including the connectors?


 
  
 The Shells themselves are good, the connectors not so. There is no recess for the pin to sit in, it's literally flush with the shell. I reckon if it's used at home one should have no issues but i would not risk them for on the go use.


----------



## Wil

ericp10 said:


> Good initial impressions. It doesn't seem like it veers too far from the DZ7 based on your thoughts. I would suggest playing around with tips and depth insertion if you want more bass. It's never going to be a basshead earphone (if it's signature is like the DZ7), but I've found that a more shallow fit - to let that hole for the bass breathe - gives me a deeper tone. The bass always shows when needed too. Happy listening.


 
  
 Am using spinfits at the moment, will give the JVC Spiraldots a go later. Thanks!


----------



## alucard177

Thanks Wil. I should have ordered my DZ7 with mmcx connectors even though I'm not a huge fan of mmcx.

EDIT: Just contacted Jim to see if he can make the 2pin socket more recessed into the shell. Waiting for his answer.


----------



## Wil

alucard177 said:


> Thanks Wil. I should have ordered my DZ7 with mmcx connectors even though I'm not a huge fan of mmcx.
> 
> EDIT: Just contacted Jim to see if he can make the 2pin socket more recessed into the shell. Waiting for his answer.


 
  
 All the best! If they manage to fix that for ya, you're gonna love them.


----------



## alucard177

wil said:


> All the best! If they manage to fix that for ya, you're gonna love them.




Thanks mate, I hope it can be done. Enjoy your DZ9. Cheers.


----------



## peter123

And now for something completely else, the single dynamic Accutone Gemini HD:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-gemini-hd/reviews/17003


----------



## jant71

Stop. If it isn't hybrid or have 8 driver they aren't here interested anymore.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Stop. If it isn't hybrid or have 8 driver they aren't here interested anymore.




LOL! I promise it won't happen again...... or maybe just once or twice more


----------



## jant71

How 'bout...

  

  

  
 Maxell beat the rest, AFAIK, with a Graphene driver but single driver. Nothing to see here.


----------



## MuZo2

Jant where do you get all the news?


----------



## jant71

The main(domestic home country) company sites or if Japanese E-earphones or Phile-web etc. will give the info first usually. Though the Graphene are actually pretty old news now(late July news). Still cool. 20 - 70,000 F.R. lol but they are suppose to have some treble Graphene drivers and you don't need no stinkin' armature drivers


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Stop. If it isn't hybrid or have 8 driver they aren't here interested anymore.


 
  
 What about snazzy party tricks like a tuning knob? 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-taurus/reviews/17004


----------



## jant71

That's it! Keep em' comin! Single drivers only for the rest of the month!


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> That's it! Keep em' comin! Single drivers only for the rest of the month!


 
  
 I can help with that. Got a few more single driver earphone reviews incoming.


----------



## alucard177

Jim from NiceHCK just replied. He says the factory cannot make a recessed socket unfortunately. He also said that is national china's day or something like that, so I assume my DZ7 is not ready yet. And maybe I can request mmcx connectors, not a huge fan of mmcx though but it might be better than the flush 2 pin sockets. So DZ7 and DZ9 owners what do you think?


----------



## ericp10

alucard177 said:


> Jim from NiceHCK just replied. He says the factory cannot make a recessed socket unfortunately. He also said that is national china's day or something like that, so I assume my DZ7 is not ready yet. And maybe I can request mmcx connectors, not a huge fan of mmcx though but it might be better than the flush 2 pin sockets. So DZ7 and DZ9 owners what do you think?


 
  
 I have mmcx connectors and I haven't had any problems. Nor have I had problems with that seller.


----------



## Skullophile

My DZ9 with mmcx hasn't had any problems. Just a little bit of swivel with one cable which I don't mind.
Lots of swivel with another cable. They click on nicely.


----------



## Skullophile

@wil after spending more time with the DZ9, do you agree with my review of it? Anything you don't agree with?
Also what ciem do you own and does the dz9 hold up to it?
Cheers


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> @wil after spending more time with the DZ9, do you agree with my review of it? Anything you don't agree with?
> Also what ciem do you own and does the dz9 hold up to it?
> Cheers


 
 hmmm such a nice questions mate, 
 I also really so much interested to see the answer from wil.


----------



## alucard177

Thanks guys, I think I'm sticking with the 2pin connectors, and in case they get loose over time I'll just do the needle-nose plier trick on the pins.



ahmad313 said:


> hmmm such a nice questions mate,
> I also really so much interested to see the answer from wil.




You want to join the DZ7/DZ9 club Ahmad?


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Advanced Model 3 is the real deal. Outstanding earphone. Sit back and grab some popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is a long one...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-sound/reviews/17018


----------



## Ahmad313

> You want to join the DZ7/DZ9 club Ahmad?


 
 Yes,  sure,  it's my pleasure, 
 please tell me how can I join the club,???


----------



## Skullophile

To join the DZ9 club you have to write your head fi name on a piece of paper
and then photograph and post it here with all your audio gear in the photo too.


----------



## MuZo2




----------



## alucard177

skullophile said:


> To join the DZ9 club you have to write your head fi name on a piece of paper
> and then photograph and post it here with all your audio gear in the photo too.




And also you need to give us $500 for, you know, your subscription to the club Lol. No,I was just asking if you are planning on buying the DZ7/9 XD


----------



## ericp10

R.I.P. to the great pop-soul songwriter Rod Temperton.


----------



## Ahmad313

alucard177 said:


> And also you need to give us $500 for, you know, your subscription to the club Lol. No,I was just asking if you are planning on buying the DZ7/9 XD



 

Yes I have plan to buy one of these, actually I am waiting for a A/B comparison between DZ7 and DZ9 from somebody here and if the DZ7 excellent enough to compete with DZ9 than I will buy the 7 and save some dollars, honestly my budget is tight for DZ9.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Accutone Gemini HD:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-gemini-hd/reviews/17034


----------



## Tom22

Not really a discovery but I had a small chuckle reading this


----------



## jant71

More single driver goodness 

 https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.jvckenwood.com%2Faccessory%2Fheadphone%2Finner%2Fha-fx99x%2F&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## B9Scrambler

@jant71 Those look meaty....damn!


----------



## jant71

No microdrivers here buddy. Just tornado inducing 11mm drivers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> No microdrivers here buddy. Just tornado inducing 11mm drivers.


 
  
 I saw that! Marketing at it's finest, haha. I still bust out my old FX3Xs every once in a while. Curious to see how they would stack up.


----------



## jant71

The normal 11mm JVC's need a bit taken off the bass for my taste so wonder how these go about it. The first Hi-Res XX though and they look like they have mod potential to try some things. The key is if the air flow gives them a nice open airy stage and a less constricted, more dynamic sound. Then we can probably tweak the bass amount if desired. Wish, with the top model, they would have all four sizes, including the M/L spiral dots, come with the d*mn things. Don't be that cheap JVC!


----------



## mochill

Saw those yesterday, want maxell and fx99x and fw01


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't see a price...


----------



## jant71

For the JVC XX it says open price but on E-Earphone they are priced $135. $72 for the lower 77X but anybody want that one ? Hopefully the 99X can be an XB90EX killer? What they should have shot for, IMO, when making a 9 series bass earphone; to beat it by at least a bit. If they accomplished that it should be quite popular. If not  well they still sell the Sony, lol!


----------



## mochill

The king of bass (fx99x) imo


----------



## ericp10

Listening to the Fender FXA7, and once again I have to state that I haven't heard much better bass in an IEM than in the Fender (Aurisonics) signature sound. The bass is just superb!


----------



## canali

ericp10 said:


> Listening to the Fender FXA7, and once again I have to state that I haven't heard much better bass in an IEM than in the Fender (Aurisonics) signature sound. The bass is just superb!


 
 great to hear it...looking to change things around from my flc 8s...looking at the isines as well as earsonics velvet.
  
 and if anyone knows bass tuning you'd think it has to be Fender with their legendary jazz guitars.
 would love to see someone review their entire lineup, actually of new FX iems....ie which is the best bang for buck


----------



## ericp10

canali said:


> great to hear it...looking to change things around from my flc 8s...looking at the isines as well as earsonics velvet.
> 
> and if anyone knows bass tuning you'd think it has to be Fender with their legendary jazz guitars.
> *would love to see someone review their entire lineup, *actually of new FX iems....ie which is the best bang for buck


 
  
  
 Working on it.


----------



## 7nationarmy

I'm wondering if anyone tried the 'SE846-lookalikes' from AK Audio. There are 2 options of 5 and 6 BA. I do like the form factor of the 846, and they are relatively cheap.
  
 EDIT: new link: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DIY-AK846-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-Customer-Made-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX/119089_32720637167.html


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Working on it.


 

 YES!!!!


----------



## roy_jones

7nationarmy said:


> I'm wondering if anyone tried the 'SE846-lookalikes' from AK Audio/EE. There are 2 options of 5 and 6 BA. I do like the form factor of the 846, and they are relatively cheap.
> 
> This one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Clear-Color-DIY-846-6Units-6-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-DIY-Headset-Custom-Made-Around-Ear/519064_32721378744.html


 
  
 I like the form factor and that they're not hybrids as I'm not a fan of the loss of isolation that dynamic drivers create.  Unfortunately, from what I've read the 5BA version lacks strong bass.  How you could have a 5BA IEM that lacks bass is a mystery to me because the whole reason for additional drivers "should" be to allow increased bass response IMO. 
  
 Super annoyed that there are so many quality DD chinese IEMs and very little in the way of value oriented BA IEMs that seem to compete with pricier domestic equivalents. 
  
 The Super Audio 6 is probably the most intriguing chinese BA IEM at the moment, but it's still too pricey for me considering that there's zero after sales service.  I'm happy enough with my UM3X still.


----------



## Lurk650

7nationarmy said:


> I'm wondering if anyone tried the 'SE846-lookalikes' from AK Audio/EE. There are 2 options of 5 and 6 BA. I do like the form factor of the 846, and they are relatively cheap.
> 
> This one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Clear-Color-DIY-846-6Units-6-Balanced-Armature-Earphone-DIY-Headset-Custom-Made-Around-Ear/519064_32721378744.html




Please delete. EASY and links to his products are banned on Head-fi


----------



## 7nationarmy

roy_jones said:


> I like the form factor and that they're not hybrids as I'm not a fan of the loss of isolation that dynamic drivers create.  Unfortunately, from what I've read the 5BA version lacks strong bass.  How you could have a 5BA IEM that lacks bass is a mystery to me because the whole reason for additional drivers "should" be to allow increased bass response IMO.
> 
> Super annoyed that there are so many quality DD chinese IEMs and very little in the way of value oriented BA IEMs that seem to compete with pricier domestic equivalents.
> 
> The Super Audio 6 is probably the most intriguing chinese BA IEM at the moment, but it's still too pricey for me considering that there's zero after sales service.  I'm happy enough with my UM3X still.


 
 Where did you read on the 5BA model? Hoping to get some more info on both models.


----------



## 7nationarmy

lurk650 said:


> Please delete. EASY and links to his products are banned on Head-fi


 
 Oh my bad. Will do.
  
 How about AK Audio?


----------



## Lurk650

7nationarmy said:


> Oh my bad. Will do.
> 
> How about AK Audio?



. They are fine but that IEM may be considered a fake though it's just a shell


----------



## 7nationarmy

lurk650 said:


> . They are fine but that IEM may be considered a fake though it's just a shell


 
 They do mention that the drivers are different. Only the housing is the same/similar. The SE846 uses only 4 BA.


----------



## loomisjohnson

does anyone have the remax rm-800d hybrid? impressions?


----------



## peter123

My take on the bit Opus #11 for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-11/reviews/17065


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ Series 5:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-5/reviews/17067


----------



## Dsnuts

So new I haven't even opened the package.


----------



## Dsnuts

Initial impressions. ON2 sounds damn good. They kinda remind me of a mini more intimate TH-X00 in form and sound. Good balanced. Treble has a touch of grain I think will work itself out with burn. Mid sized depth but with very good layering. Intimate width of sound but again good separation and definition. Gonna throw it on the burner for now. I plan to have a good listen to the earphones very soon. Will let you all know how the earphones sound.


----------



## Libertad

Posted some first impressions for the LZ-A3S a nifty little hybrid iem 1 DD+2 BA MMCX cable its pretty interesting

  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/800601/lz-a3-impressions-and-discussion-thread/750#post_12935341
  
 Added and edit to include a picture


----------



## Libertad

dsnuts said:


> Initial impressions. ON2 sounds damn good. They kinda remind me of a mini more intimate TH-X00 in form and sound. Good balanced. Treble has a touch of grain I think will work itself out with burn. Mid sized depth but with very good layering. Intimate width of sound but again good separation and definition. Gonna throw it on the burner for now. I plan to have a good listen to the earphones very soon. Will let you all know how the earphones sound.


 
 Great little cans i recommended those to my brother and he loves them to death very underrated imo deffinetly needs more love for sure.


----------



## Ahmad313

New arrival Super Audio T8,  8ba iem.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> Initial impressions. ON2 sounds damn good. They kinda remind me of a mini more intimate TH-X00 in form and sound. Good balanced. Treble has a touch of grain I think will work itself out with burn. Mid sized depth but with very good layering. Intimate width of sound but again good separation and definition. Gonna throw it on the burner for now. I plan to have a good listen to the earphones very soon. Will let you all know how the earphones sound.


 

 Good to hear that DS!  i liked the ON1s a lot, even though i sold them off, but they were a bit thin in sound. if the ON2 resemble the TH-X00 that is a good sign! cups look a bit bigger....i really liked the Thinksound tuning of the originals....look forward to your further impressions!


----------



## mochill

Whose getting the new woodies from JVC


----------



## Libertad

Not now but ill more than likely be picking stuff up at can jam NYC these woodies seems to use balanced cables as well


----------



## Dsnuts

Just took a brief listen to the MS02. I can't help but to think these are what the Shozy Zero should have been.
  
 I am very impressed with these as well. The sound that is coming out of these earphones is about as good as a single dynamic earphone is going to get. It has a richness to the timbre that only comes with wood housings. Lush without a veil. Precision without peaky treble. Exquisite balance and a well rounded stage. Deep controlled textured bass. A full range midrange, Treble that don't step out of bounds and this was on the first listen.  Very similar in sound presentation to the ON2 as both of these offer premium sound for their price. Aaron does it again.
  
 These deserve some recognition. Very nice sounding products. Will do a review on these new products from thinksound and maybe a new thread.


----------



## Night01

Selling my Dz7 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I woke up this morning and threw into my ears the Thinksound Rain3.
  
 My goodness fellas. It seems like we have a sleeping giant in the industry that deserve some focus here on the threads.
  
 I wasn't expecting all 3 of these to be outstanding in their sound signatures. The Rain3 is their fun signature earphones, I can tell these are an upgrade to the previous Rain2s.
  
 A more open sounding Rain2= Rain3.
  
 Gonna open a new thread for these. Will have continuing impressions and an overall assessment of them once they are all fully burned in.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/823118/the-new-thinksound-woodies-on2-rain3-and-ms02#post_12939180


----------



## Tom22

first time shopping at massdrop, do they usually back up their stock?
  
 finally got my hands on these


----------



## roughington

ahmad313 said:


> New arrival Super Audio T8,  8ba iem.


 
 Give me the juicy details!


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> So I woke up this morning and threw into my ears the Thinksound Rain3.
> 
> My goodness fellas. It seems like we have a sleeping giant in the industry that deserve some focus here on the threads.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've been telling you guys forever that Thinksound is the truth for a great price. Glad you are enjoying them Ds.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> I've been telling you guys forever that Thinksound is the truth for a great price. Glad you are enjoying them Ds.




Yeah I had the original Rain back in the day and it was very good. Their First Harmonic line needs work, the ieb6 is sibilant and harsh. Can't listen to it


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes indeed. The ON2 is very surprising as is the MS02. I like the rain3 but my preferences are better met with the other 2 phones. Rain3 has a similar tuning to Dunu titan 1s. Think woodie version of the titan sound sig. 

I know guys will be turned off by the ON2 being onears but my goodness do they sound off the charts nice. They have memory foam pads and sit on your ears like pillows. Outstanding isolation as well. 

MS02 has a very similar sound tuning of the ON2. They are like an in ear version. SQ is equaly impressive. Sounds awesome on the Pono single ended.


----------



## Dsnuts

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I had the original Rain back in the day and it was very good. Their First Harmonic line needs work, the ieb6 is sibilant and harsh. Can't listen to it




Agreed. Ieb6 was ok for the price but the lack of stage on them was what bothered me the most about them.


----------



## Lurk650

dsnuts said:


> Agreed. Ieb6 was ok for the price but the lack of stage on them was what bothered me the most about them.




Every S just pierces my drums


----------



## Dsnuts

I almost want to say those were probably an experiment more than anything. Such small drivers with such a small housing which was tuned to sound like a Ba earphone. 

I am happy to report these new thinksounds dont sound small at all.

I have not heard all of Thinksound phones but I am confident the ON2 has to be Aarons best work yet.

He need to come out with a full sized over ear version of the ON2. If the SQ stayed the same it would seriously compete with the Fostex woodies and probably sell for much cheaper. 

Thus far I would rate them as such. 

SQ ON2 > MS02 >Rain3 
Value MS02=ON2 >Rain3

On a side note. Guys that were enamored by the Shozy Zero train. The MS02 is on another level of sound over the Zeros. Zeros were seriously lacking extensions on both ends and some refinements overall that would have put them in the special category. I suppose for the cash they are good phones.

MS02 while double the price @ $100. It has everything I thought the Zero was lacking and more. Will do a more complete comparison once I get the phones burned in proper..


----------



## doctorjazz

Still use my On1's, really like them, hope I get to hear the On2 at some point.


----------



## Dsnuts

I asked Aaron what he did to improve on the ON1. Still has not gotten back at me but he sent a reader about it. It clearly states on the reader that they improved on the ON1 the most out of all the phones in the ON2s.  
  
 What I do know is they have some seriously great sound quality for how small they are.

 Can't recall too many times I have heard out of your head imagery in a portable can. I think my MSR7 comes the closest to imagery and detail but the ON2s sound has meat! I likes it a lot., Dont sound as analytical as the MSR7 can sound at times.  Again will have a more proper comparo on the Thinksound thread in due time. 
  
 If I was to make a portable verison of my TH-X00. I think these would be about as close as it gets to that. That is saying a lot cuz I absolutely love my TH-X00.  SQ is just outstanding.


----------



## Lurk650

dsnuts said:


> I asked Aaron what he did to improve on the ON1. Still has not gotten back at me but he sent a reader about it. It clearly states on the reader that they improved on the ON1 the most out of all the phones in the ON2s.
> 
> What I do know is they have some seriously great sound quality for how small they are.
> 
> ...


 
 wish i could hear them but that's a bit too much moolah for me right now


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the Huawei Honor AM175. Of those budget hybrids I've tried, they're my favorite so far.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pink-lizard-original-huawei-honor-am175-dual-hybrid-drivers-wired-control-earphone-headphone-with-mic/reviews/17122


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on a piece of classic British audio equipment for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cambridge-audio-azur-dacmagic-plus/reviews/17133


----------



## peter123

Here's a discovery for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-cable/reviews/17143


----------



## Dsnuts

These are a blast to listen to.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/thinksound-on2-wood-on-ear-monitor-headphone-natural-black/reviews/17144


----------



## ericp10

CHICAGO CUBS ARE IN THE WORLD SERIES BABY!!!! LISTEN TO THAT ROAR!!!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> CHICAGO CUBS ARE IN THE WORLD SERIES BABY!!!! LISTEN TO THAT ROAR!!!


 
  
 I must admit that I know nothing about the Cubs. Except that they haven't been in the World Series since 1945 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For that reason alone.... (and because ericp10 is just a bit enthused).... GO CUBS GO!!!!


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> CHICAGO CUBS ARE IN THE WORLD SERIES BABY!!!! LISTEN TO THAT ROAR!!!




Hope they win it... They beat my Giants


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Accutone Pisces HD for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-hd/reviews/17146


----------



## peter123

Zorloo ZuperDAC for those who's curious about it:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/17154


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> CHICAGO CUBS ARE IN THE WORLD SERIES BABY!!!! LISTEN TO THAT ROAR!!!


 

 i wore my Cubs hat with glee last night!!! even took off my headphones to watch the game, and remembered
 my adventures going to Wrigley Field for years of hopeless hope, now redeemed......go Cubbies!


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Comment]
  
 Exciting that the cubs are in the World Series - but I've now had a few flags from people who don't want to hear it in this thread (and it is off-topic).  Can those who want to discuss it please post elsewhere more appropriate (like the Members Lounge).  Thanks


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hey everyone, as a life long Cubs fan I invite you with open arms to discuss this as much as your heart desires on "The Lab" thread. It's an open discussion thread we can use to discuss our joy for my favorite team in the whole world. 

Cheers and Go Cubs Go!


----------



## roughington

I hope the billy goat curse holds true > mwuahahahahah no but in all seriousness I am stoked I wish the twins were this fortunate...(crying on the inside)


----------



## Hisoundfi

Earsonics S-EM9 reviewed. These things sound amazeballs:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/earsonics-s-em9-in-ear-earphones/reviews/17190


----------



## Hisoundfi

I also revisited the Fiio X7 after getting some software upgrades and amplifier modules. Please check out the link if you're interested. 
  
 Long story short, Android Market is here and the AM3 is an awesome little amp module. Here we go:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x7/reviews/14506


----------



## doctorjazz

Nice reviews!


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Accutone Pisces BA for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/17202


----------



## Dsnuts

What you guys think about the latest Massdrop collab with Sennheiser for them HD6XX? .. Kinda tempting.


----------



## FUYU

dsnuts said:


> What you guys think about the latest Massdrop collab with Sennheiser for them HD6XX? .. Kinda tempting.




Cool for anyone in the US. Never liked the HD650 all that much, but still good value.


----------



## Libertad

*The HD6XX is going to be one of the most if not the most bought and used headphone in head-fi history and will more than likely spark a new audio revolution and awareness in the public that great sound doesn't cost a fortune and will more than likely crash the massdrop domain momentarily....yeah im calling it now.*


----------



## waynes world

dsnuts said:


> What you guys think about the latest Massdrop collab with Sennheiser for them HD6XX? .. Kinda tempting.




My Nighthawk brethren aren't convincing me that I need them:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/749762/audioquest-nighthawk-impressions-and-discussion-thread/3990_30#post_12981786

Kinda wanted to try them for that goofy price!


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> What you guys think about the latest Massdrop collab with Sennheiser for them HD6XX? .. Kinda tempting.


 
  
  
 I have the T1 (version 2) and it's messing up  my whole understanding of  a dynamic headphone (with less than 20 hours of burn in I love it almost as much as my He-560). I had the HD-700 for a minute for $220, but Senn just has never been my cup of tea. I sent them back the next day. Those Nighthawks seem to be calling my name though (if I can peel the T1 from my ears). Oh, go for it Ds!!
  
  
  
 Go CUBS Go!! - World Series Champions!!!! (still in a state of disbelief).


----------



## gr8soundz

ericp10 said:


> I have the T1 (version 2) and it's messing up  my whole understanding of  a dynamic headphone (with less than 20 hours of burn in I love it almost as much as my He-560). I had the HD-700 for a minute for $220, but Senn just has never been my cup of tea. I sent them back the next day. Those Nighthawks seem to be calling my name though (if I can peel the T1 from my ears).


 
  
 I use my T1.2 about 80% of the time compared to all my other headphones. They do everything almost perfectly. Always feel I'm missing something when I switch to a different headphone.
  
 The HD6XX also has my attention (for the price) but worried I wouldn't gain *anything* over the T1.2. Tried a pair of HD650s last year and didn't like them much so I returned them (I do like my Senn M2 and HD598 though). But I've gotten a few new amps since then.
  
 Guess I have a few days to decide.......


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> What you guys think about the latest Massdrop collab with Sennheiser for them HD6XX? .. Kinda tempting.




1)Great price. don't know if they are dumping them, discontinuing them, or there is another reason for the low price, but I got a pair (that I sold) for about $300, Black Friday sale, and it was a great price then. I'm tempted to get them again...
3)They are probably the most comfortable over ears I've used, and the least "geeky" looking, and have gotten compliments when I wore them on my dog walks. 
2)they are a bit on the dark side, but that is very dependent on amplification. Not to be driven out of a phone, say (which makes me wonder about the change to the 1/8 inch plug, though I suppose there are portable amps that would use that). Didn't really appreciate the sound until I listened to them using my amps at the time, RSA HR-2, then the MicroZOTL2, then I really got to like them. But, I liked my HE-560's better (then the HEK), and got an offer for them that I took. But they were really nice sounding with good amplification. At one point, not that long ago, they were considered to be TOTL in over ear headphones...
As I said, I'm actually considering repurchasing them as well, if for no other reason as to have them for comparison to other cans in the price range for reviews.


----------



## flinkenick

Hey guys Ultimate Ears is teaming up with one of our favorite reviewers, twister6, for a UERR giveaway!
  
http://ultmt.rs/2fh26c1


----------



## doctorjazz

Just a quick note (there's a thread on it), the HTC 10 is a great sounding phone without any add ons. It won't replaced my Pono, but, when I want to stream or use Bluetooth, I really like how it sounds. (much better than the HTC One M8 or Samsung 7. Takes good pics as well).


----------



## Kazekeil

roughington said:


> Anyone think this is too good to be true for an 8 driver?
> http://s.aliexpress.com/mqamE7r6


 
 Even buying just the drivers one at a time(and not in bulk), they only cost around $145. The rest of the price is how the maker values his time and other materials I suppose. Either way, I like the layout. 1 sealed dual woofer(33AJ007i, seller confirmed). 2 Woofer/Tweeter units, 1 dual driver for midrange I'm assuming. I've started saving up, will likely order in a week or two.


----------



## doctorjazz

They LOOK purty...


----------



## twister6

flinkenick said:


> Hey guys Ultimate Ears is teaming up with one of our favorite reviewers, twister6, for a UERR giveaway!
> 
> http://ultmt.rs/2fh26c1


 
  
 Thank you for the kind words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Btw, this giveaway of UERR is setup to a Global audience, not just within US.  I had a number of people ask me about it already because many assumed it's US only contest.  Nope, when I talked to UE guys, I made sure it's setup globally so everyone can participate.


----------



## flinkenick

twister6 said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No problem bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already signed up.


----------



## alucard177

I just had a look at the new super 14 BA driver eterna on Aliexpress. Insane configuration.


----------



## roughington

alucard177 said:


> I just had a look at the new super 14 BA driver eterna on Aliexpress. Insane configuration.


 link?


----------



## alucard177

roughington said:


> link?




Here http://s.aliexpress.com/YR7z2iai 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## jant71

New Elecom designed by Shirow Masamune...

 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-SH1000SV.html&prev=search


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Just a quick note (there's a thread on it), the HTC 10 is a great sounding phone without any add ons. It won't replaced my Pono, but, when I want to stream or use Bluetooth, I really like how it sounds. (much better than the HTC One M8 or Samsung 7. Takes good pics as well).


 

 In what ways is the 10 better than the 8? curious!! like to discover the difference?


----------



## doctorjazz

It just sounds better. Better in most of those audiophile verities. More open, more depth, more detail. Quieter. Better texture of instruments. Quite impressive for a phone. From what I've read, HTC added a discreet DA converter chip and amp. It's not close, very obvious, not a subtle difference. Not ditching my Pono, but for streaming or listening to Bluetooth, finding I'm enjoying listening to it.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> I have the T1 (version 2) and it's messing up  my whole understanding of  a dynamic headphone (with less than 20 hours of burn in I love it almost as much as my He-560). I had the HD-700 for a minute for $220, but Senn just has never been my cup of tea. I sent them back the next day. *Those Nighthawks seem to be calling my name though *(if I can peel the T1 from my ears). Oh, go for it Ds!!


 
  
 For the $350 that they are going for now on amazon, they are complete no-brainers for those that enjoy a distortion free, beautifully resolving yet non-fatiguing listen.
  
 Oh, and congrats on your Cubs! They made it exciting lol!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> For the $350 that they are going for now on amazon, they are complete no-brainers for those that enjoy a distortion free, beautifully resolving yet non-fatiguing listen.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on your Cubs! They made it exciting lol!


 
 I'm getting close buddy. And thank you for the congrats on the Cubs. The city lost its mind today! Hopefully it won't be another 100 years. But now, Let's Go White Sox for next year! lol
  
  
 Now I have another Hawk calling my name other than Blackhawks! lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

​  
 ​ *http://www.head-fi.org/products/blue-ever-blue-model-1200ex/reviews/17240*​


----------



## jant71

B9, you getting the BeB 900 model as well?? They tout the very wide stage thing for those which sounds interesting esp. if they can still have somewhat close to as good mids/vocals(same driver it seems) as the 1200, the stage and a bit more bass.
  
 1200 have that FXT look to the housing  Package/accs. much improved now is quite nice.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> B9, you getting the BeB 900 model as well?? They tout the very wide stage thing for those which sounds interesting esp. if they can still have somewhat close to as good mids/vocals(same driver it seems) as the 1200, the stage and a bit more bass.
> 
> 1200 have that FXT look to the housing  Package/accs. much improved now is quite nice.


 
  
 No plans to try the 900. They asked me about my thoughts on someone reviewing an entire lineup. I said it's a good idea if the lineup is varied in sound signature, design etc., but if it's all pretty similar there isn't much point since each review will end with essentially the same result. Pending that response, they sent over just the 1200EX. Read into that as you will, haha.
  
 The FXT-ish housing is pretty nice, but it's a fair bit larger than the FXT90. I'm guessing it will probably be quite a bit larger than the FTX100 and 200 as well.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> No plans to try the 900. They asked me about my thoughts on someone reviewing an entire lineup. I said it's a good idea if the lineup is varied in sound signature, design etc., but if it's all pretty similar there isn't much point since each review will end with essentially the same result. Pending that response, they sent over just the 1200EX. Read into that as you will, haha.


 
  
 Well, I'm here if they need me to shed some light on the 900!


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Well, I'm here if they need me to shed some light on the 900!


 
  
 I'd definitely be interested in hearing what you think of the 900.
  
 Also, I potentially made a liar of myself. It sounds like the 900 and 1001 will be coming my way. Very excited to hear how they compare to the 1200EX.


----------



## cylpol1

#16789 of 16789
19 seconds ago
cylpol1
Looking for a new item. Wondering if people can give me suggestions. Looking for either ba or hybrid, preferably ba. Replaceable cable a plus but not necessary. Not interested in shure. My range is 200-250 thank you.


----------



## twister6

cylpol1 said:


> #16789 of 16789
> 19 seconds ago
> cylpol1
> Looking for a new item. Wondering if people can give me suggestions. Looking for either ba or hybrid, preferably ba. Replaceable cable a plus but not necessary. Not interested in shure. My range is 200-250 thank you.


 
  
 I'm glad you narrowed it down to "no shure". Now, there are only 350 choices to recommend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You gotta be more specific, bud.  What is your source (dap, smartphone, dac/amp, etc), what type of music are you listening to, what is your preferred sound signature, do you wear glasses (for wire up/down), do you need in-line remote for smartphone, etc.  And even with all these questions answered, there going to be hundreds of choices to recommend, so many will probably reply with their own favorite.


----------



## cylpol1

Ah I up or down doesn't matter and any balanced armature set up will do on more of the bright side.  I currently have a really bright pair in the ath im02. My source will be my phone for the most part.  Range would be 200-250 thanks again!


----------



## twister6

cylpol1 said:


> Ah I up or down doesn't matter and any balanced armature set up will do on more of the bright side.  I currently have a really bright pair in the ath im02. My source will be my phone for the most part.  Range would be 200-250 thanks again!




iBasso it03 3way hybrid is calling your ears


----------



## DynamikeB

doctorjazz said:


> Still use my On1's, really like them, hope I get to hear the On2 at some point.


 
  
 Same here.  I love my On1.   On2 might be another great set.


----------



## Kurdt-bada

finally received hisenior dc8 8 ba drivers from china it cost me 288 euros and it blows the shockwave iii ear kegs if anyone interested.


----------



## Lurk650

kurdt-bada said:


> finally received hisenior dc8 8 ba drivers from china it cost me 288 euros and it blows the shockwave iii ear kegs if anyone interested.




Well for $100 more and minus 1 DD but add 5 more BA, I would hope its better than the SW3


----------



## Kazekeil

kurdt-bada said:


> finally received hisenior dc8 8 ba drivers from china it cost me 288 euros and it blows the shockwave iii ear kegs if anyone interested.


 
 Would love to hear some more impressions, especially in comparison to the FLC8s if you have heard those.


----------



## Kurdt-bada

Sorry for my bad english. These phones worh every penny they are very clear-high resolution, huge and holographic soundstage, strong bass, fantastic mids and really nice extended treble can't fault anything these are my favourite phones by far. I have the fischer amps rhapsody and the music maker showkwave iii but won't get much use after this purchase I think that the dc8 play in other league. They are more mid centric (4 mid drivers) than the others and the bass is quite strong but treble is very extended too.
  
 Isolation is pretty good and the construction  seems solid and nice.
  
 I was going to buy the dz9 too but not for now I'm super happy with this purchase.


----------



## Kazekeil

kurdt-bada said:


> Sorry for my bad english. These phones worh every penny they are very clear-high resolution, huge and holographic soundstage, strong bass, fantastic mids and really nice extended treble can't fault anything these are my favourite phones by far. I have the fischer amps rhapsody and the music maker showkwave iii but won't get much use after this purchase I think that the dc8 play in other league. They are more mid centric (4 mid drivers) than the others and the bass is quite strong but treble is very extended too.
> 
> Isolation is pretty good and the construction  seems solid and nice.
> 
> I was going to buy the dz9 too but not for now I'm super happy with this purchase.


 
 Awesome. Does the printed wood finish look low quality or pixelated at all? It's hard to tell from their pics online. From what I'm reading there's actually 4 woofers, 2 tweeters, and 2 large range for mids I'm assuming. The Sonion 33AJ is a dual woofer(the seller confirmed they used the sealed variety). The TWFK 30017 is a woofer/tweeter combo. The 31116 seems to be a 2 driver/1 nozzle setup.
  
 How's the bass in particular? Any direct comparisons with the shockwave iii?


----------



## Kurdt-bada

The printed wood looks nice no worries. The bass is awesome they have plenty of high quality bass the shockwave is no shy in bass but the dc8 have more mid bass and more impact everywhere, you don't need an amp to bring the bass with the dc8 so for me dc8 is better.


----------



## B9Scrambler

kurdt-bada said:


>


 
  
 Whomever designed that shell is getting their money's worth, haha. From what I can tell, they share the same curves as the TFZ Series 1/3/5 and KZ ED12/ZST. Not sure if it's identical, but it looks pretty close.


----------



## MuZo2

b9scrambler said:


> Whomever designed that shell is getting their money's worth, haha.



Its like saying all ears looks same.


----------



## Kazekeil

b9scrambler said:


> Whomever designed that shell is getting their money's worth, haha. From what I can tell, they share the same curves as the TFZ Series 1/3/5 and KZ ED12/ZST. Not sure if it's identical, but it looks pretty close.


 
 It's certainly different.


----------



## B9Scrambler

muzo2 said:


> Its like saying all ears looks same.


 
 Not even remotely.
  


kazekeil said:


> It's certainly different.


 
  
 My deepest and most sincere apologies for posting an observation. It will never happen again.


----------



## Podster

muzo2 said:


> Its like saying all ears looks same.


 

 What they don't?


----------



## Kazekeil

b9scrambler said:


> My deepest and most sincere apologies for posting an observation. It will never happen again.


 
 My deepest and most sincere apologies for posting a better picture to showcase their difference and address your opinion with an objective fact. I'll make sure to be snarky next time for no reason.


----------



## B9Scrambler

kazekeil said:


> My deepest and most sincere apologies for posting a better picture to showcase their difference and address your opinion with an objective fact. I'll make sure to be snarky next time for no reason.


 
  

  
 "...share the same curves as the TFZ Series 1/3/5 and KZ ED12/ZST. Not sure if it's identical, _*but it looks pretty close*_."
  
 I'll be less vague next time. Enjoy your purchase mate. Cheers.


----------



## peter123

This is certainly not a new discovery but it's a classic that I finally got to expereince:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/jds-labs-o2-odac/reviews/17264


----------



## RedJohn456

||*  TFZ Balance 2M  *||​ ========================​ *Unboxing and Initial Impressions*​  
  
Hey everyone! today I have the pleasure of talking about the newly released TFZ Balance 2M, a big thank you to TFZ for making it happen! I received them today and these are my very early impressions, so please take them as such. YMMV and I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.
  
Their previously released Series 1, 3, and 5 series garnered attention for their ergonomic shells and tuning that was geared towards modern music. This was followed up by the Series 1S, 3S and 5S and they are working to release the Series 7 in time for December, suffice to say TFZ has not been sitting on their laurels. Always good to see companies trying new things!
  
  
Anyways lets get down to business!
  
   
 Quote: TFZ


> *BALANCE 2/2M*: A totally new series following the principle of “BALANCE THOUGHT". It has profounder understanding on sound reduction compared with SERIES series. In addition, it performs to every single details on materials and process technology etc. to be dedicated to providing a more intimate and extremely comfortable experience. BALANCE 2M is the replaceable version of MMCX.


 
  
There are two variants: *Balance 2M* (MMCX removable cable) and *Balance 2* (Fixed cable). 
  

​​
  
  
 

*Specification*

Speaker Driver：12MM (N52)
Frequency Response: 5-40Hz
Sensitivity: 108dB/mW
Impedance: 16Ω
Plug Diameter: 3.5mm
Wire Length: 1.2M
  
  
The driver housing is metal, with a nice heft to it. Its solid and feels nice and snug in the ears. The connector is well reinforced and I didn't find the body spinning on the cable. The body is atleast as comfortable as the Series 1/3/5 iems if not more, since its not as deep an insertion. The nozzle angle is optimal for easy insertion without having to fumble around to maintain a constant seal. Comfort is quickly becoming one of my top priorities as I find that great sounding iems can be ruined by bad ergonomics. The stock cable (cable up) has little microphonics and is comfortable, easy to fold up and manage. TFZ was nice enough to include a spare cable, which I am assuming is a separate upgrade cable? Different color, no mic and a better plug. Will upload more details about it once I learn more.



  
  


  
  
I would also like to point out that the unboxing experience was really premium, coming with a plethora of accessories including a very impressive looking leather case. The unboxing experience was planned in such a way that you have to peel layers away to reveal the next compartment with goodies inside. Needless to say, their presentation game is on point. At MSRP of 199 USD I would expect no less, nonetheless I was thoroughly impressed.

 



  

And now for brief sound impressions:
  

Right off the bat, using the included wide bore tips, the sound is noticeably more balanced than the Series 1/3/5 iems
Overall tonality on the warmer side of neutral with an overall balanced sound with an emphasis on bass (L shaped)
Bass is no longer booming bass canons - more controlled and balanced than before; Has nice body and weight to it
Tighter bass with good decay and impact and sub bass is also more prominent (<3 <3 <3); Can punch really hard with some songs
More detailed than before, really surprised me out of my FiiO X7 with AM5 amp module; I would imagine it would be even more so, with the AM3
Treble is polite yet extended, retaining a good amount of detail without coming anywhere close to being forward - good balance; Me likey! Way too many headphones boost treble to seem more detailed but the Balance 2M seemed to be detailed without having gone down that route
Soundstage is not closed in and sounds expansive with out of head staging - which is helped by its impressive portrayal of depth in recordings
The midrange is warm and lush while retaining good amount of detail; No noticeable bass bleed but will update with more listening
Easy to drive, gets loud quickly; Sounded good out of my phone and laptop, improving noticeably with external dac/amps, especially the bass and details
Overall a noticeable upgrade over the series 1/3/5 iems 
If top 40 music is your jive (like me) then you should have this on your list of iems to try - jamming my spotify and tidal playlists with this baby and I am sitting here with a stupid grin on my face, really has me tapping my foot along with the music 
I am quite sensitive to treble and  so I am always on the hunt for gears I can enjoy for long periods without ear fatigue and this appears to fit the bill so far (My stable now: HD600, Meze 99 classics, Zen 2.0, Nighthawks and the Balance 2M *might* be joining my stable as the only iem)
  
  
Its only been a few hours so I don't want to go too in depth but all the same I wanted to take this opportunity to document my initial impressions, and so far they are positive. Will post more detailed impressions later, followed by a full review.
  
  
Thanks for reading my ramblings!


----------



## B9Scrambler

If you were interested in Blue Ever Blue's most recent release, the Model 1200EX, now is a good time to get on board.
  
_To help launch the Model 1200EX, Blue Ever Blue is for a limited time offering a $31 rebate. This is available to Head-fi members that purchase the 1200EX between November 10th and December 31st, 2016. All you need to do is purchase the earphone from their site (_http://www.blueeverblue.com/product_model_1200ex.html)_, and send an email to info@blueeverblue.com along with your Head-fi username. Once received they will issue a $31 refund dropping the final price to $99. Sweet!_
  
​  ​


----------



## Kazekeil

Just put my order in for the DC8 before the store gets swamped for 11.11. Looking like they will ship out tomorrow via DHL. Will have some impressions soon vs the FLC8s


----------



## Kurdt-bada

kazekeil said:


> Just put my order in for the DC8 before the store gets swamped for 11.11. Looking like they will ship out tomorrow via DHL. Will have some impressions soon vs the FLC8s


 
 Great I like them very much mate.


----------



## Kurdt-bada

If I were you I'll cancel the order just look at the picture


----------



## Ahmad313

kurdt-bada said:


> If I were you I'll cancel the order just look at the picture


 
 As i can't able to see clearly in the picture please can you explain what you found there,???


----------



## Kurdt-bada

The shell is detached after two days of use


----------



## Ahmad313

kurdt-bada said:


> The shell is detached after two days of use


 
 Well,  so it is bad build quality but you don't found any cheating or fraud in BA drivers and crossover management .


----------



## Kurdt-bada

Nope sound is really good.


----------



## Kazekeil

Hm that's unfortunate. I don't think I can back out now but their customer service has been great with me so far. See if you can initiate a return?

EDIT: Brought this up with customer service and I'll see what they say. I guess that's the issue ordering something that has only 3-4 units made. Unfortunately you're buying $150 worth of drivers so the labor and shell have to come out of the other $180. Definitely initiate a return(or even try to snap it back on or glue it).

EDIT 2: They got back to me and this is definitely covered under warranty. They apologized for the workmanship and said they would get in contact with the project manager overseeing the DC8, that that's the first they've seen that particular shell pop off or break. They also said any defects within a year will be replaced free with shipping to and from china covered on their end.

All that being said I will cautiously continue with my purchase as I got it for an excellent deal with the 11.11 sales coming up, and I at least have their words in writing over the 1 year warranty.


----------



## mynamesjeff

So 11/11 sale with the DZ7.
 Will it be a good upgrade from the Shockwave III?


----------



## hellfire8888

mynamesjeff said:


> So 11/11 sale with the DZ7.
> Will it be a good upgrade from the Shockwave III?


 
 i am currently using it..is good.


----------



## Skullophile

mynamesjeff said:


> So 11/11 sale with the DZ7.
> Will it be a good upgrade from the Shockwave III?


I have the DZ9 and the shockwave 3 and DZ9 is on another level.
It has a more neutral signature but has the better tuning to my ears. 
The DZ9 has a soundstage that has forward focus.
It sounds like the band is playing in front of you. (Love it or hate it)
The ear kegs have a spherical sound stage. 
To my ears the DZ9 does not suffer from any sonic problems.
Like the ear kegs could use more weight in lower mods and the treble 
can sound artificial. Of course the sub bass dosn't reach as low as the ear kegs
but DZ9 is more about accuracy and dosn't come off overly analytical.


----------



## ForceMajeure

kurdt-bada said:


> If I were you I'll cancel the order just look at the picture


 
  
 Personally, I would even hassle with shipping them back to China, Even if this is a free 2 way shipping. It will take 2 months to arrive back to you hoping it doesn't get lost on the way...
 As long as the iem is working and you are happy with it just use some glue.
  
 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kazekeil

Just got an update from Gareth of the topeco store. Still can't say enough about customer service for these guys. It's really unfortunate build quality may not match up but I'm rolling the dice with their warranty and how helpful they've been(thus far) as a company, honestly putting some US sellers to shame. I'm interested to hear how they handled things with @Kurdt-bada
  
 He kitted it out with a new silver cable and sent me a pic of it before it was picked up today. DHL should have it in a business day or two then it'll be off to me.


----------



## Kurdt-bada

I'll send them tomorrow hope it won't get longer than 2 months.


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the hot looking LH Labs Geek Out 2A Infinity:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lh-labs-geek-out-2a/reviews/17331


----------



## alucard177

Guys need some help and or advice here. My DZ7 just arrived to my country (Mex) BUT the package is in another city, in another state. i can't believe it, I read in some posts that Mr Jim from Nicehck exhibits this kind of behaviour. Now I don't know if this is mister jim's fault or the local postal service. I've never had problems with Jim or the postal service before so I don't know what to think. Should I open a dispute in Aliexpress right know? Before the buyer's protection expires? I'm trying to get in touch with the postal service but no luck as I'm writing this post. I'd appreciate some advice here, I'm a bit desperate.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I contacted Jim, requesting a copy of the document or form showing that the package had the correct address.


----------



## MuZo2

If it was delivered to someone else, I would open dispute with Aliexpress.


----------



## crabdog

alucard177 said:


> Guys need some help and or advice here. My DZ7 just arrived to my country (Mex) BUT the package is in another city, in another state. i can't believe it, I read in some posts that Mr Jim from Nicehck exhibits this kind of behaviour. Now I don't know if this is mister jim's fault or the local postal service. I've never had problems with Jim or the postal service before so I don't know what to think. Should I open a dispute in Aliexpress right know? Before the buyer's protection expires? I'm trying to get in touch with the postal service but no luck as I'm writing this post. I'd appreciate some advice here, I'm a bit desperate.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I contacted Jim, requesting a copy of the document or form showing that the package had the correct address.


 
 Could it just be en-route to your location via the other city? AliExpress mail is often like internet hops - it never takes the shortest route but gets bounced around through different hubs.


----------



## alucard177

crabdog said:


> Could it just be en-route to your location via the other city? AliExpress mail is often like internet hops - it never takes the shortest route but gets bounced around through different hubs.




Very unlikely, all packages arrive to Mexico City (where I live ), and then dispatched to another cities or states. The tracking itself shows that the package was at Mx City airport (as usual, it's always like that) in route to the local postal office, and then the next event shows the package was received in the postal office in another city, in another state. I'm just hoping Jim gave me a wrong tracking number. I haven't got any luck contacting the local postal office.

Package was shipped using China post.


----------



## Shawn71

alucard177 said:


> Guys need some help and or advice here. My DZ7 just arrived to my country (Mex) BUT the package is in another city, in another state. i can't believe it, I read in some posts that Mr Jim from Nicehck exhibits this kind of behaviour. Now I don't know if this is mister jim's fault or the local postal service. I've never had problems with Jim or the postal service before so I don't know what to think. Should I open a dispute in Aliexpress right know? Before the buyer's protection expires? I'm trying to get in touch with the postal service but no luck as I'm writing this post. I'd appreciate some advice here, I'm a bit desperate.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I contacted Jim, requesting a copy of the document or form showing that the package had the correct address.




Might be its still in sorting facilty in that city then dispatchedt o your destination....... If you are running out of opening the dispute window pls open asap.


----------



## alucard177

shawn71 said:


> Might be its still in sorting facilty in that city then dispatchedt o your destination....... If you are running out of opening the dispute window pls open asap.




I'm waiting for Jim to confirm the tracking number and adress is correct. I have 23 days left to open a dispute.I'll ask the postman that delivers all my packages what can we do, or if he could track the package in the other state.

The sorting facility is here in Mx City, at the airport and all packages are delivered from here to the rest of the country.



muzo2 said:


> If it was delivered to someone else, I would open dispute with Aliexpress.




Not yet delivered, but it's impossible to know right now if the tracking number was correct, or if it is Jims fault or the postal service.

Edit: Jim replied, I asked for a copy of the customs form to be sure the name and address was correct but he went silent after that. Hope he's looking for it


----------



## Kazekeil

Just got the DC8 in so here are some quick, very early impressions with comparison to the FLC8s(Red/Grey/Grey). I will post some main differences.
  
 Treble: I never found the FLC8 to be sibilant listening to only them(or comparing to my FXT-90) but the DC8s make the FLCs sound a little sibilant and harsh in the treble region.
  
 Bass: The DC8 has slightly better sub-bass extension, sub bass is also a hair louder with much better control than the FLC8. FLC8 has more low-mid bass.
  
 Mids: The DC8 is much more flat across the mid ranges to me and sounds a little warmer than the FLC8. Listening to things like piano runs up across the entire range, the DC8 is more even while the FLC kinda has a dip.
  
 Imaging: Both are pretty neck and neck to me right now but this is a category I need to really focus on and doing A/B testing with IEMs is tough.
  
 Soundstage: A hair wider on the DC8. Just enough to say "Oh yea, that's a larger soundstage."
  
 Speed: The DC8 is simply the faster iem. The bass control is very remarkable and transients seem crisper and a bit more realistic.
  
 EDIT: Comfort: The DC8 is superior. The FLC8 has a non angled entry into the ear. The DC8 has a very nicely contoured upward entry. FLC8 Fatigue really hits me after about 45-50 minutes but I'm at an hour and still fine with the DC8. I use spinfits on both iems
  
 So that's it for right now. These are still very very early impressions. I'm very impressed with the sub-bass and bass in general actually for this being an all BA. The mids are also more musical than the FLC and there's less treble harshness. Metal that got iffy with the FLC8 is incredibly pleasant with the DC8.


----------



## RedJohn456

A4 in the house! Right off the bat LZ nailed ergonomics, really easy to wear either cable up or cable down. The cable it self is very soft and supple, easy to use and not ill behaved. The A4 comes with a dizzying array of filters and accessories, with 18 possible tuning combination. The stock combination out of the box is great and it feels like an improvement over the beta iem.
  
 I picked up the box from the post office quite late in the day and haven't had time to try all the filters but I will be posting a proper first impressions post with a lot more detail in the next day or two. 
  
 Some pictures I shot with my potato phone.
  
 ​  
  ​  
  
  
  
 ​  
​  
  
 As you can see there are 18 possible tunings and so I want to have a listen to them all atleast once before I comment on the sound. I haven't even tried different tips, so some ways to go before I say anything definitive but I do like what I am hearing out of the box. Specially liking the dry midrange, really enjoying the new in flames album with the A4 at the moment. 
  
 Suffice to say, my impressions out of the box is positive. The A4 has a great build quality, decently large accessory set, a well designed cable and NO FREAKING DRIVER FLEX. Seriously this is my biggest pet peeve, I hate hearing the crunch of drivers flexing when I insert an iem. And its nice that I haven't experienced it even ONCE with the LZ A4. So hats off to LZ for nailing the design and ergonomics.
  
 Edit: Here is a more colourful representation of the tuning possibilities (*image created by me*)
  
​


----------



## Ahmad313

redjohn456 said:


> A4 in the house! Right off the bat LZ nailed ergonomics, really easy to wear either cable up or cable down. The cable it self is very soft and supple, easy to use and not ill behaved. The A4 comes with a dizzying array of filters and accessories, with 18 possible tuning combination. The stock combination out of the box is great and it feels like an improvement over the beta iem.
> 
> I picked up the box from the post office quite late in the day and haven't had time to try all the filters but I will be posting a proper first impressions post with a lot more detail in the next day or two.
> 
> ...


 
 If it is possible please post a picture of A4 in your ears as they have very unique design and i want to see how they looks like in the ears ,  thanks .


----------



## Koolpep

Wow, I was part of the beta tour and man, they did a good job of making it a proper in-ear. Was a bit disappointed with here beta back then but I can see they have worked very hard on it.

Now I am really looking forward hearing them eventually. Price already announced?

Thanks RedJohn456 for the impressions and photos, can't wait for more....


----------



## FUYU

koolpep said:


> Wow, I was part of the beta tour and man, they did a good job of making it a proper in-ear. Was a bit disappointed with here beta back then but I can see they have worked very hard on it.
> 
> Now I am really looking forward hearing them eventually. Price already announced?
> 
> Thanks RedJohn456 for the impressions and photos, can't wait for more....




http://penonaudio.com/LZ-A4


----------



## Tom22

the iphone 7 friendly advanced model 3 
  
 but old school wired purists can have their cake too!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-sound-model-3/reviews/17351


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Echobox Finder X1_. So good! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/echobox-audio-finder-x1/reviews/17372
  
  ​           ​  ​ _


----------



## crabdog

DUNUUUU
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/DUNU-DK-3001-Hi-Res-3-BA-1-Dynamic-Hybrid-Titanium-Diaphragm-Drivers-With-Detachable-Cable/601461_32770860095.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy Turkey day for all my Headfi friends. 
  
 So I got a bit of a surprise last night. Ended up getting my Phantom Master 4.  Wasn't able to take  a listen till today. OH MY GOODNESS. All I can say is. If any of you guys need a new iem. There is a blackfriday deal going on at the trinityaudio site which makes these cheaper than what I bought them for.  Around $112 with free shipping. 
 https://trinityaudioengineering.com/products/phantom-master-4    Get them and be happy you did.
  
 Lets just say I think I prefer these over my HEM8 which MSRPs for $500. These are better than the CKR earphones as well. Unreal.


----------



## jant71

Happy Thanksgiving to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And I'll confirm about the PM4. I did have some bad filter threading and they don't even fit me that well but the PM4 are probably the best deal going right now.


----------



## peter123

Man, can't wait for my PM4 to arrive for a LZ A4/PM4 shootout. The A4's have impressed me a lot and are moving up towards being my all time favorites... 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you that celebrate it!


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> Man, can't wait for my PM4 to arrive for a LZ A4/PM4 shootout. The A4's have impressed me a lot and are moving up towards being my all time favorites...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you that celebrate it!


 
 Looking foward to Your A4 vs. PM4 shootout. Atm I`m leaning towards A4 or M1221 for my next IEM.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> Man, can't wait for my PM4 to arrive for a LZ A4/PM4 shootout. The A4's have impressed me a lot and are moving up towards being my all time favorites...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you that celebrate it!


 

 Hope I get to hear the new A4 as the proto A4 would get it's ass kicked by the PM4. Needed work as we told them to go back and fix 'em proper


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Hope I get to hear the new A4 as the proto A4 would get it's ass kicked by the PM4. Needed work as we told them to go back and fix 'em proper




I've still got a prototype around and believe me, it gets it's ass kicked pretty bad as well  

I've got great hope for the PM4 and hopefully it performs on a similar level with a different enough signature so that I can take a rest and enjoy them both......

Edit:I hope you get a chance to hear them as well.


----------



## flinkenick

Hello everybody. Begin next year I will be running a shootout of 15 flagship iems.
  
 I will also be giving away my Fidue Sirius to anybody that can predict the outcome. For anybody interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/826876/ranking-the-stars-flinkenicks-flagship-15-iem-shootout


----------



## B9Scrambler

flinkenick said:


> Hello everybody. Begin next year I will be running a shootout of 15 flagship iems.
> 
> I will also be giving away my Fidue Sirius to anybody that can predict the outcome. For anybody interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/826876/ranking-the-stars-flinkenicks-flagship-15-iem-shootout


 
  
 That's awesome. Will definitely be following!


----------



## jant71

New woody's...
  
inner-ear headphones (earphones) > _HA-FW7_​ 







   ※オープン価格の製品はメーカー希望小売価格を定めていません。 ※ Open price products do not specify manufacturer suggested retail price.​ 
 Main features​ Light weight 8.5 mm wood dome diaphragm for newly developed high resolution​



＜WOOD FW7（イメージ図）＞ <WOOD FW 7 (image diagram)>​ 
音響特性に優れた“木”の振動板を独自の薄膜加工技術で50μmに薄型化した、新開発の軽量8.5mmウッドドーム振動板を採用。 We adopted a newly developed lightweight 8.5 mm wood dome diaphragm which thinned the "wood" diaphragm excellent in acoustic characteristics to 50 μm with unique thin film processing technology.​ 振動板のより正確な振幅を実現し、ハイレゾ音源の繊細なニュアンスまで表現します。 It realizes more accurate amplitude of the diaphragm and expresses delicate nuance of the high reso sound source.​ 
 Texture of "tree" Casual stylish design made use​ “木”の自然な風合いをそのまま生かしたウッドハウジングに、アクセントカラーのメタルをあしらった、カジュアルなファッションに合わせやすいスタイリッシュなデザインを採用。 Adopted accent color metal in the wood housing which made the natural texture of "wood" as it is, adopted a stylish design easy to match with casual fashion.​ 好みに合わせて選べる3色をラインアップしました。 We have selected three colors that you can choose according to your preference.​



「HA-FW7-B」 "HA-FW 7-B"​ 



「HA-FW7-W」 "HA-FW 7-W"​ 



「HA-FW7-T」 "HA-FW 7-T"​ 


 Adopted newly developed acoustic purifier​ 当社独自のスパイラルドットイヤピースの技術を応用し、ユニット前面に不要な音を拡散するドットを効果的に配置。 Apply our proprietary spiral dot earpiece technology, effectively arrange dots that spread unwanted sounds on the front of the unit.​ 純度の高いピュアなサウンドを実現します。 It realizes a pure sound with high purity.​ 
 Wood housing to convey the sound of rich realism​ ハウジングにも“木”を採用することで、ウッドドーム振動板の特性を最大限に引き出し、臨場感豊かな音の響きを実現します。 By adopting "wood" also for the housing, we maximize the characteristics of the wood dome diaphragm and realize the reverberation of rich realism.​ 
 Aluminum inner housing realizing clear and dynamic sound​



＜装着イメージ＞ <Mounting image>​ 
ウッドハウジングの内部には、剛性の高いアルミインナーハウジングを搭載。 Inside the wood housing, a highly rigid aluminum inner housing is mounted.​ 振動を抑制し、クリアで躍動感のある音を実現します。 Suppress vibration and realize a clear and dynamic sound.​  
Adopted an ergonomic fit form to realize comfortable fit​ 
人間工学に基づき、音筒の角度や位置を耳孔に合わせて調整したエルゴノミックフィットフォルムを採用。 Based on ergonomics, we adopted an ergonomic fit form that adjusted the angle and position of the sound cylinder to the ear canal.​ 本体の安定性が向上し、高いフィット感を実現します。 The stability of the main body improves, realizing a high fit.​ また、内部パーツと外装パーツの素材を吟味して軽量化を図り、軽やかで安定した装着感としました。 Moreover, we examined the material of the inner parts and exterior parts to reduce the weight, and made it a light and stable fitting feeling.​ 
 Adopted L / R independent ground cable to improve separation and realize natural spatial expression​  In addition to S · M · L size, comes with XS size earpiece that fits small ear​



＜付属イヤーピース 左から L、M、S、XS＞ <From the left earpiece L, M, S, XS from the left>​ 
*⇒交換用イヤーピースはこちら* *⇒ Click here for replacement earpiece*​ 

 Adopting a grooved cable that is hard to get entangled by putting fine grooves in the covering part of the cable to keep friction​  L type plug easy to use for connection with smartphone or D​Cable keeper​



 ​ 


 Pouch​







 Package & plug​



＜HA-FW7-B＞​ 



＜HA-FW7-W＞​ 



＜HA-FW7-T＞ (brown)​ 



​ Main Specifications​ 



型式 Model​ダイナミック型 Dynamic type​出力音圧レベル Output sound pressure level​100dB / 1mW 100 dB / 1 mW​再生周波数帯域 Playback frequency band​6Hz ～ 40,000Hz 6 Hz to 40,000 Hz​インピーダンス Impedance​16Ω 16 Ω​最大許容入力 Maximum allowable input​200mW (IEC ※1 ) 200mW (IEC ※ 1)​ケーブル cable​1.2m (Y型) OFC 1.2 m (Y type) OFC​入力プラグ Input plug​φ3.5mm 24金メッキL型ステレオミニプラグ Φ 3.5 mm 24 gold plated L type stereo mini plug​質量 (ケーブル含まず) Mass (without cable)​約6.0g About 6.0 g​付属品 accessories​イヤーピースXS、S、M、L各2個、ケーブルキーパー、キャリングポーチ Two pieces of earpieces XS, S, M and L, cable keeper, carrying pouch​
 


  
  
  













































 Original Japanese text:​ また、内部パーツと外装パーツの素材を吟味して軽量化を図り、軽やかで安定した装着感としました。​ 


Contribute a better translation​​


----------



## jant71

We also have a new microdriver HA-FD7
  



  

  
*JVC HA-FD7*
  
 Hi-res
  
 F.R. 8-40,000
  
 New plug and eartips this time round(finally new tips)
  
 Comes in blue, gray, silver, and brown
  
 ~ $130 price
  
*"*Dynamic driver employs a titanium diaphragm for hires. You can reproduce the tight bass and drum sounds to express subtle nuances of hires, as well as a temper. Solid machined stainless steel で ステンレス 製 不要 な unwanted vibration suppress housing. Due to its own new top mount structure based on the newly-designed earpiece, ears firmly driver seated and the reproduction of the sound.
 Frequency band is 8 Hz-40 kHz, output sound pressure level 102dB/1mW, impedance is 20 Ω. Cable length: 1.2 m in the OFC's wire. Employed by covering part of the cable into the fine grooves, reduce friction and pigtails, to "gluevecabl". Body weight is 8.4 grams. 4 type s earpiece, clips, cable, keeper, carrying pouch is included.
 The HA-FD7 is launched as the first step of an attempt to propose a new world of life-size fits your lifestyle to anyone who loves music, a new label "N_W (New World, New Wave)". 3 weeks straight, gradually announce new products.*"*


----------



## Mdraluck23

Hi friends, what have we as far as Dual BA iems? I love TWFK based neutral sets. (in my limited experience).


----------



## nick n

Yet another new Elecom, this time nice detachable cables, 2 stage eartips fitting, front donut shaped piezo tweeter and 10mm main driver.
 Gorgeous looking.
https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201610/ehp-r_cb1000/&prev=search
 Looks like they can also be worn up(?) who knows
  

  


  
 That dual driver EHP-SH1000SV sure is expensive...


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> We also have a new microdriver HA-FD7
> 
> The HA-FD7 is launched as the first step of an attempt to propose a new world of life-size fits your lifestyle to anyone who loves music, a new label "N_W (New World, New Wave)". 3 weeks straight, gradually announce new products.*"*




Wish I had seen this before I'd spent all my holiday slush money, it would be my 7th JVC iem :blink:
Guess it will be a while before they trickle to ebay/amazon exports anyway.'
Curious about this new lineup.


----------



## jant71

raketen said:


> Wish I had seen this before I'd spent all my holiday slush money, it would be my 7th JVC iem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 On ebay already but the usual early, no competition overcharge price.
  


nick n said:


> Yet another new Elecom, this time nice detachable cables, 2 stage eartips fitting, front donut shaped piezo tweeter and 10mm main driver.
> Gorgeous looking.
> https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201610/ehp-r_cb1000/&prev=search
> Looks like they can also be worn up(?) who knows
> ...


 
 Yeah, I posted a couple weeks back in the Radius thread for a possible comparison to the pricier Radius dynamic/piezo earphones to see if we have a good bargain in the Elecom. No replies though. Thought there would be more interest since that driver combo has great potential.
  


mdraluck23 said:


> Hi friends, what have we as far as Dual BA iems? I love TWFK based neutral sets. (in my limited experience).


 
 There is a new Brainwavz dual driver coming but not out yet. Another option is the new AT LS200. Sony XBA300 is neutral and not expensive for a triple driver. There are a few Chinese armature earphones you can take a risk on, but I wouldn't. Nuforce HEM but think the dual isn't well liked and the single would be a better choice, IIRC. Fender dual FXA5 has gotten a couple good impressions. ZA Doppio should still be a solid choice. Etc. Etc. Q-jays II. On and on. Blah, blah...


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> New woody's...
> 
> 
> inner-ear headphones (earphones) > _HA-FW7_​
> ...


why me


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> why me


 

 Why do you want the cheap woody, Mo?? Not seen any interest in the higher slotted FW03.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess cause it has color choices but they always give the lowest model the most color choices. Do you want the LS50 over the LS300 cause it has more color choices ? C'mon The top FW is the 01 this is a 7 and The overblown first ebay price is a measley $220. Gonna be your beater phone, lol?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
 One thing I discovered yesterday is that I put an old UE cable on my Trinity PM4 and like it much better now. Obviously most all the Trinity models that use the same cable regardless of configuration and it is magically supposed to optimize each one? Didn't think so? Even a first gen UE stock cable(the really skinny one) give more forward mids, a much taller stage unamped, and a more 3D presentation that is no longer like a flat screen in front of me. it now wraps/curves in and goes to slightly behind the ears now and is more enveloping. I was thing the PM4 the upgrade cable would be the sweet spot as I may have told one or more via PM but surprised I may not have to shell out more $$$ to get a bigger more commanding presentation even when I want to go straight from the HO.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Why do you want the cheap woody, Mo?? Not seen any interest in the higher slotted FW03.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​Trying out the silver HEM8 cable on the PM4. Brings up the resolution and clarity up a notch.  Which I kinda expected from using silver. Though I am liking the stock copper just fine.
  
 Congrats to all the fells that took my advice to heart and went with the PM4 in the recent blackfriday deal.. You guys are all in for a treat for certain.  Definitely one of the best bang for money earphones I have ever heard to date.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Just wanted to say that the new Brainwavz B100.....it's very, very good. This is a pre-release sample so the build quality isn't up to snuff with the final release version, but it doesn't matter. Gobs of detail, stupidly accurate imaging, and even some bass extension. Makes me really curious to see what the rest of the lineup is like if this is the base model. These are something to watch.
  
​


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> ​Trying out the silver HEM8 cable on the PM4. Brings up the resolution and clarity up a notch.  Which I kinda expected from using silver. Though I am liking the stock copper just fine.
> 
> Congrats to all the fells that took my advice to heart and went with the PM4 in the recent blackfriday deal.. You guys are all in for a treat for certain.  Definitely one of the best bang for money earphones I have ever heard to date.


 
  
  
 I jumped to the Phantom Hunter (too good of a deal was offered). We'll see dear friend.


----------



## Leo888

Hi





dsnuts said:


> ​Trying out the silver HEM8 cable on the PM4. Brings up the resolution and clarity up a notch.  Which I kinda expected from using silver. Though I am liking the stock copper just fine.
> 
> Congrats to all the fells that took my advice to heart and went with the PM4 in the recent blackfriday deal.. You guys are all in for a treat for certain.  Definitely one of the best bang for money earphones I have ever heard to date.




Hi Dsnuts. Is there a discount code for the PM4? I don't get to see the price you mentioned in a earlier post. I'm looking at $173 of was that the price offered? Thanks Ds.


----------



## On The And Of 1

leo888 said:


> Hi
> Hi Dsnuts. Is there a discount code for the PM4? I don't get to see the price you mentioned in a earlier post. I'm looking at $173 of was that the price offered? Thanks Ds.




BlackFriday2016.

Runs until 11.59pm Monday PST.


----------



## Leo888

on the and of 1 said:


> BlackFriday2016.
> 
> Runs until 11.59pm Monday PST.




Hi "On The And Of 1" 

Thanks for the code. Order placed and it will be my first hybrid. Cheers.


----------



## On The And Of 1

leo888 said:


> Hi "On The And Of 1"
> 
> Thanks for the code. Order placed and it will be my first hybrid. Cheers.




You're welcome. Enjoy when it arrives


----------



## 7S Cameron

I have the Phantom Master 4 arriving on the 1st. I can't wait!


----------



## Leo888

on the and of 1 said:


> You're welcome. Enjoy when it arrives




Definitely. Thanks again.


----------



## Dsnuts

leo888 said:


> Hi
> Hi Dsnuts. Is there a discount code for the PM4? I don't get to see the price you mentioned in a earlier post. I'm looking at $173 of was that the price offered? Thanks Ds.




Glad you was able to snap one up. Ya I aint gonna lie. The PM 4 is a legit earphone. The titanium coated dual dynamic driver does bass on a level that is unheard of at even full price and the dual BA does a masterful job with mids and treble. One word of advice. I do recommend a full burn in cycle. On open box it sounds great but did have a touch of edginess in teble and the bass had a bit of bloom. My pair sounds exceptional using my pono after 50 hr burn in. 



ericp10 said:


> I jumped to the Phantom Hunter (too good of a deal was offered). We'll see dear friend.




Ya me too. The PH4 has inpressed me so much I went for the Hunter as well. If the sound scales like the PH4. The Hunter should be at a TOTL level for $360ish we payed. Ya sign me up!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

7s cameron said:


> I have the Phantom Master 4 arriving on the 1st. I can't wait!




I am telling every headfier that reads this thread I am late to the trinity audio bandwagon but take what these guys are doing very seriously. PM4 is playing easily with top mid tier earphones.@ $110 in recent deal? I have nothing at this price range that comes remotely close.


----------



## Leo888

dsnuts said:


> Glad you was able to snap one up. Ya I aint gonna lie. The PM 4 is a legit earphone. The titanium coated dual dynamic driver does bass on a level that is unheard of at even full price and the dual BA does a masterful job with mids and treble. One word of advice. I do recommend a full burn in cycle. On open box it sounds great but did have a touch of edginess in teble and the bass had a bit of bloom. My pair sounds exceptional using my pono after 50 hr burn in.
> 
> 
> Copy that Ds. Will update again when I receive mine. Cheers.


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> Ya me too. The PH4 has inpressed me so much I went for the Hunter as well. If the sound scales like the PH4. The Hunter should be at a TOTL level for $360ish we payed. Ya sign me up!!!


 
  
  
 Yeah, I think the creator of Trinity also had a hand in Rockjaw. If so, those weren't bad offerings either (especially the hybrid iem. So it sounding like that knowledge from Rockjaw was taken and enhanced four times over (based on reviews and impressions I'm reading). I'm hoping the Hunter will be on par with my DZ7, which is still by far the best bang-for-the-buck totl iem I've ever heard (at $328 with six BAs and 1 dynamic driver).


----------



## Ahmad313

dsnuts said:


> Glad you was able to snap one up. Ya I aint gonna lie. The PM 4 is a legit earphone. The titanium coated dual dynamic driver does bass on a level that is unheard of at even full price and the dual BA does a masterful job with mids and treble. One word of advice. I do recommend a full burn in cycle. On open box it sounds great but did have a touch of edginess in teble and the bass had a bit of bloom. My pair sounds exceptional using my pono after 50 hr burn in.
> Ya me too. The PH4 has inpressed me so much I went for the Hunter as well. If the sound scales like the PH4. The Hunter should be at a TOTL level for $360ish we payed. Ya sign me up!!!


 
 Yesterday I had ordered for HUNTER ,  now waiting period begun i think at least for two months .


----------



## ericp10

So the NightHawk over-ear headphone has been on my ears for about 10 minutes now. Sounds very good to my ears out of the box (and I do believe in burn-in), so I'm highly optimistic about how the sound will shape up some several hours from now. waynes world is responsible for leading me to this very good sound discovery. Thanks buddy!


----------



## doctorjazz

Was thinking about the Nighthawk, maybe go for it if it is on sale again.
Look into the Trinity as well one of these days (busy listening to the FAD Sonorous III until now, did a review for The Headphone List
http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone-review/27302/
Now next review cans, Focal Elear
(best buy for the year so far: Trinity balanced Pono cable, love the sound with Pono/Westone W40)


----------



## peter123

In these age of multiple driver IEM's I give you a really nice surprise:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/blue-ever-blue-model-1200ex/reviews/17435
  

  
 Edit: Wrong link, sorry


----------



## jant71

More JVC Solidege...
  


  

  
  
 SOLIDEGE SD7

 型名「HA-SD7」型式ダイナミック型出力音圧レベル104dB/1mW再生周波数帯域6Hz ～ 40,000Hzインピーダンス32Ω最大許容入力500mW (IEC※2)ケーブル1.2m (両出しケーブル) OFC入力プラグφ3.5mm 24金メッキＬ型ステレオミニプラグ質量（ケーブル含まず）約200g
  
  
 More Titanium drivers, Hi-Res goodness for $140-ish. Though absent seems to be removable cabling like the competition(AT's AR5) but the FW7 and FD7 also have fixed cables. Probably no N_W is gonna have them.


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the ultra compact SMSL Idol+ DAC/amp:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/smsl-idol-dac-sound-card-headphone-amplifier-otg-micro-usb-192khz/reviews/17438


----------



## doctorjazz

So, I see the reviews Peter put up in The Lab thread and here (nice review, btw). 
Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Discovery Thread and The Lab?


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> My thoughts on the ultra compact SMSL Idol+ DAC/amp:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/smsl-idol-dac-sound-card-headphone-amplifier-otg-micro-usb-192khz/reviews/17438


 
 Excellent review specially the comparison with G3 is really helpful ,


----------



## B9Scrambler

doctorjazz said:


> So, I see the reviews Peter put up in The Lab thread and here (nice review, btw).
> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Discovery Thread and The Lab?


 
  
 The Lab was 'dedicated to displaying your personal audio quarters' but that doesn't really happen anymore unfortunately. 
  
 My impressions of the Discovery thread is that it is for bringing up new, unknown, overlooked, etc. products you feel the community should be made aware of. That definitely still happens and the BeB 1200EX is a perfect fit, imo.
  
 The thread's intentions are outlined perfectly on page 1, post 1.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> So, I see the reviews Peter put up in The Lab thread and here (nice review, btw).
> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Discovery Thread and The Lab?



Good question, I think there's some different people in the different threads and the Lab is located in another sub forum where one can talk about baseball and other stuff without anyone start to cry. 

For me personally they're my two favorite threads in here. 



ahmad313 said:


> Excellent review specially the comparison with G3 is really helpful ,




Thanks! I'm glad it's helpful to you.


----------



## H20Fidelity

doctorjazz said:


> So, I see the reviews Peter put up in The Lab thread and here (nice review, btw).
> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Discovery Thread and The Lab?


 
  
 The Lab was created for the topic mentioned above originally, although I feel its progressed into playing an important role of central station for many of the newer reviewers these days, a location they discuss upcoming reviews, products and generally stimulates content on the site (not particularly myself though). I drop in there and sway them off-topic sometimes (which I shouldn't do) though that's the general way I view their thread. The discovery thread still has a purpose though the Chinese IEM thread is very popular full-time these days.
  
 I think its a good thing as well all the Chinese budget IEMs are pushed into one thread, if they all had their own they'd probably require their entirely own subforum.


----------



## doctorjazz

Reading the 2 threads now (I didn't go back to the beginning of The Lab, have been reading Discovery for centuries now, or seems that way at least), they seem to overlap and basically do the same thing now (not that it's a bad thing...). The fact that Peter123 felt he had to post his latest (and earlier ones) in both highlighted this to me. No big deal, though. Minor in the scheme of things these days...


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think Peter (and others) do that for maximum exposure, he likes those reputation points and views lol. Anyway some of those guys in the lab put in some serious writing time, many pushing out a couple of reviews a week. Good on them I say!


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> So the NightHawk over-ear headphone has been on my ears for about 10 minutes now. Sounds very good to my ears out of the box (and I do believe in burn-in), so I'm highly optimistic about how the sound will shape up some several hours from now. waynes world is responsible for leading me to this very good sound discovery. Thanks buddy!


 
  
 Let'em burn baby burn! 150 hours or so. As you are aware, many have written them off due to their "out of box" sound, only to repurchase them again, let them burn in, and then fall deeply in love lol. 
  
 Also, they really respond to pad changes. If you want the bass to be leaned out a bit, it seems the new AQ velours will do the trick.
  
 My understanding is that the Nighthawks are tuned differently than the typical higher end audiophile headphones. For example, the treble detail is there, but not so pronounced (which I love because they are so non-fatiguing). But that may not be for everyone. We will see how they work for you my friend!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Let'em burn baby burn! 150 hours or so. As you are aware, many have written them off due to their "out of box" sound, only to repurchase them again, let them burn in, and then fall deeply in love lol.
> 
> Also, they really respond to pad changes. If you want the bass to be leaned out a bit, it seems the new AQ velours will do the trick.
> 
> My understanding is that the Nighthawks are tuned differently than the typical higher end audiophile headphones. For example, the treble detail is there, but not so pronounced (which I love because they are so non-fatiguing). But that may not be for everyone. We will see how they work for you my friend!


 
  
 Yep buddy... I don't know what it needs yet (until after burn-in), but it's good there are sound shaping options. Still, I don't expect it to surpass the T1 v2, but if it gets in that direction it's a winner. So far, the bass is the most magical art to me, but I don't think I'll listen to it again untill I have least 144 hours on it (which should be by Monday evening). Thanks again for the hype man! lol


----------



## Dsnuts

The other threads have their purposes. This thread was started as a discovery of sorts to us. Anyone reading and or contributing to this thread that discover something new for them. I like it when guys discover a phone we found out about several years ago that end up having a dedicated thread of their own. And so a bit open ended yes but how else we gonna find out about whats new. 

Case in point. Jant and nick does a wonderful job of finding stuff so new it surprises every time. Not to mention all the new phone reviews done by the regulars. Which always take time to post. I personally like how guys mention about there reviews here. Helps all of us discover something new. The truth is there will always be new inovation I like to think it will be the guys on this thread that will help figure out what is up.


----------



## MuZo2

I think its more than discovery these days. Some people here have helped in tuning or giving feedback, which is really good for community.


----------



## imparanoic

mochill said:


> I'm getting the dt86 from penon soonhttp://penonaudio.com/JiangHai-DT86




I know a mate who just brought a pair of these dirt cheap supposed quin balanced armature driver from taobao, they are naff,quiet, muffled and hollow sounding (tinny) , they are nasty iem

Apparently he is getting a refund


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the excellent LZ A4 for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17478


----------



## Libertad

Ugh i just got a LZ-A3S and this pops up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonder if they will introduce a S version like there previous models?


----------



## waynes world

Lovers of older Genesis, you may very well like this album by the German band Neuschwanstein from 1979 (it's in English). The whole album is great.


----------



## vwinter

Any recommendations on IEMs for about $40?

It's for a Christmas gift. 
Looking for:
- worn down*
- pretty on the Harman target, hoping for a more "natural" sound (i.e. Bass a bit above neutral, present clear mids, smooth treble)*
- solid imaging
- comfortable
- durable (will not be babied)*
- 3-button remote/mic would be a bonus

If I needed to pick 3 key items, it would be the above marked with a * (but comfort if a close 4th)

What's the best I can do?


----------



## RedJohn456

DHL dropped off something special just now. 
  
 Pics galore!!! Thanks xDuoo   This is gonna be quite interesting!
  


  
 As you can see the packaging is eye catching and pleasing and compact. The front panel is very apple-esque, me likey!
  


  
 Included accessories is par for the course, and the added screen protectors is a nice touch. I was quite surprised to see color image inserts inside the manual, pleasing to the eye. 
  


  


  
  
 Beauty shots highlighting the external features and input/outputs. Quite a looker if I say so myself. 
  
 Will post impressions and pictures of UI once I get a chance to use it at home.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Just reviewed the Mee Audio M9B which ended up being much better than I was expecting. Very solid little Bluetooth offering;
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/mee-audio-m9b-bluetooth-wireless-noise-isolating-in-ear-stereo-headphones-with-headset-functionality/reviews/17495​  
​  
 Also released my review of Meze's Neo 11 over the weekend. While I think the 12 Classics are the better sounding earphone, the 11 Neo are the better value given their balance of price/performance/build;
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/meze-11-neo/reviews/17462​  
​


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone spotted this yet? Looks very impressive on paper:
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shanling-UP-Hi-Res-MFI-Certified-USB-C-MINI-DAC-AMP-with-ES9018K2M-MAX97220A/601461_32776029007.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's my take on the Super Dolphin:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-dolphin-6ba/reviews/17499


----------



## Libertad

crabdog said:


> Has anyone spotted this yet? Looks very impressive on paper:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shanling-UP-Hi-Res-MFI-Certified-USB-C-MINI-DAC-AMP-with-ES9018K2M-MAX97220A/601461_32776029007.html


 
 Man thats a great find! This will be perfect for upgrading my wife's gaming desktop and that sexy design though. Swagger for days.


----------



## RedJohn456

Here are my first impressions of the xDuoo X10. Here is the official thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/823135/upcoming-dap-from-xduoo-the-x10 if anyone wanted to get more into!
 ​ *xDuoo X10*​ ={Straight out of left field}=​ _First Impressions_​  ​  
 I wanted to take this opportunity to thanks xDuoo for providing this review unit in exchange for my honest and unbiased opinion. I would like to point out that I did pay for shipping and import tax FWIW. 
  
 I would like to preface this post with the disclaimer that I received the unit about a day ago  and as such these are *INITIAL IMPRESSIONS* and should be interpreted as such. These opinions are mine and mine alone, and I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on. With all the pleasantries out of the way, lets get to the good stuff 
  
 ​ xDuoo is a brand name that I have heard quite often during my time here at head-fi, and often in conversations about DAPS and DAC/Amp combos. They have managed to amass a an impressive loyal fanbase here on head-fi, as can be evidenced by populous threads about their products. My first exposure to xDuoo was my first ever tube amplifier purchase - the TA03. I have been an ardent fan ever since, closely following the development of X10 and I thoroughly looking forward to exploring how it sounds!
  ​ *Unboxing and Build quality*​  
  
 Here are some pictures shot with my potato cellphone 
  


  
 As you can see the packaging is eye catching and compact. The front panel is very apple-esque and pleasing to the eye, me likey! The back panel sports technical information with regards to format support, software information and the like. Overall not bad, feels premium and that you are getting your money's worth.
  


  
 I found the included accessories to be par from the course (including screen protectors is a nice touch), but I was expecting a bit more, an included case or pouch would have been greatly appreciated! I was pleasantly surprised to discover color image inserts within the manual, loving the attention to detail thus far. 
  


  


  
 The X10 is a purely hardware button driven Digital Audio Player with nary a touch screen to be found, just the way I like it frankly speaking. But we will touch (heh) upon that later. As you cab see above, there are a number of input and output options available. Quite a looker if I say so myself. ​
  
 The main face sports 4 buttons ( *<*, *Back*, *Option *and *>*) and a giant hard to miss navigation wheel. While I was initially worried before its release, I am happy to say the wheel is sturdy, easy to use and intuitive, but I do wish it had  rubbery surface texture, would help with gripping it. The other ports buttons and ports are self explanatory and self evident.
  
 Some nicer official pics highlighting the design and features.
  

​ 
  ​  

Headphone Out
Line out/Optical out
MicroSD slot x 2
Micro usb port
Two stage gain switch
Volume Up + Down 
Reset 
Power
Lock
 
   ​ *Hardware, Software, UI*​  
  
 Specs:
  
 ​  
_Features:_
  
  ​   ​   ​   ​  
 The X10 feels durable and rugged, while at the same time premium to the touch; dark, sleek and business like. It sits nicely in the hand and is easy to operate one handed and I am enjoying how ergonomic it feels.
  
  
  
  
_User Interface:_
 ​   ​   ​   ​  ​  
 The unit is quick to start and turn off, which is always a good thing. UI is smooth and easy to navigate, but you will have to keep your music organized (ID3 tags and all that) to make the entire process easier, or you could just use folder view, which is what I do. I am getting used to the UI but I can easily use the buttons while the DAP is in my pocket to blindly change tracks and volume. Its all about muscle memory and I am still learning about the software so it is early days yet.
  
  
 Long before the X10 arrived I had gone through the X3 thread and I read of the software issues people were having. I expected the worst turning on the X10, to my surprise what I found was an absolutely monster of a DAP that ran without making too much of a fuss. I am sure people will run into bugs as more and more people use it, but by and large I have had a smooth user experience. 
  
 My microSD card was not organized and my ID3 tags are a mess so that's on me, but using folder view makes it easy to get around. The software is prime time ready in my opinion, and surely it will only get better with future updates.
  
 If it is not abundantly clear by now, I love the X10 and I am quite impressed by it. It does a lot of well right out of the box, and it has left me speechless on more than a few occasions. It is remarkable what this little beauty can do.
  
 I am glad I went on a recent binge buying high res music online, because they sound just heavenly on this device. The X10 has a detailed yet musical sound, bringing forward background elements that I didn't even know was there. Yes, things I haven't picked up on my FiiO X7 with the various amp modules. I have been holding back gushing about how great I think the X10 is, but I will say that the line out is so impressive I haven't felt the need to reach for my FiiO X7. 
  
 Listening to the same tracks on both the X7 (stock music player) and X10 (these chinese companies need to come up with better names -_-), I find myself enjoying the X10 more, listening with my precious Havi B3 Pro 1. 
  
 So you might be thinking, RedJohn456 you sexy beast what about the _headphone out_? Well I am glad to you asked! To my non-plebian ears, the headphone out sounds a tiny bit more closed in *RELATIVELY speaking* but at the same more engaging, more forward. In fact, I can see many people preferring the Headphone out SQ to the Line out, they are BOTH exceptional sounding. Great separation, layering and positioning of instruments, all of which is highlighted on complex orchestral tracks. Very easy to follow along individual elements and all this is done without sounding cold or clinical. The distinct elements are all highlighted on a pitch black background, making for a very realistic and life life rendition of your favorite tracks.
  
 In comparison ,the Line out sound quality sounds a bit more airy up top and paired with an exceptional portable amp such as the FiiO A5, it makes for an amazing portable package that is sure to leave you scratching your heard wondering how something small sounds so darn good!
  
 I am gonna call it right now xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5 = one of the best portable setups for the price - with respect to SQ. 
  
 Now its still early days yet, and as with any other DAP I am sure I will run into more findings, both good and bad. I will post a more in-depth look at the software and features in the upcoming review. But if there is a demand for it, I can do a standalone feature for it and not wait for the review. As always *YMMV* and we all have different preferences when it comes to music, headphones etc, so keep that in perspective when reading *any* impressions/reviews, not just mine. 
  
 Happy Listening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
​  ​ _xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5 _​ _Silent, deadly and powerfully potent!_​


----------



## Dsnuts

I want one.


----------



## AudioNoob

Has anyone here tried the phiaton ms 100 ba? It's pretty mainstream but I can find zero remarks on headfi for some reason.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If there was one con I didn't list, it would be that I have to ship them back after writing the review on these. Introducing the ZMF Eikon:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zmf-headphones-eikon/reviews/17503


----------



## waynes world

@RedJohn456, you weren't supposed to like it! Not only do you like it, you friggin' love it. Bad man lol!




 Btw, you said "The software is prime time ready in my opinion, and surely it will only get better with future updates". If the X3 is anything to go by, Xduoo doesn't do updates!


----------



## mochill

crabdog said:


> Has anyone spotted this yet? Looks very impressive on paper:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shanling-UP-Hi-Res-MFI-Certified-USB-C-MINI-DAC-AMP-with-ES9018K2M-MAX97220A/601461_32776029007.html


 
 want


----------



## mochill

hisoundfi said:


> If there was one con I didn't list, it would be that I have to ship them back after writing the review on these. Introducing the ZMF Eikon:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zmf-headphones-eikon/reviews/17503


 
 must be epic like the sony quilia r10


----------



## Hisoundfi

Prevent your more sensitive earphones from having background hiss and signal noise with the iEMatch from iFi:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-audio-iematch-headphone-travel-accessory/reviews/17505


----------



## RedJohn456

Holy ****. First LZ A4, and now reviving the legendary LZ A2 as the LZ A2 Pro?? LZ is on a mudatruckin roll!!  @bhazard you still rocking these? I love mine to bits!
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-LZ-A2-Pro-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-DD-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Stereo-Earplug-Noise/119089_32777996472.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.vCkEkb
  
 Anyone who missed out on getting the OG LZ A2 this is your chance


----------



## Niyologist

hisoundfi said:


> Prevent your more sensitive earphones from having background hiss and signal noise with the iEMatch from iFi:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-audio-iematch-headphone-travel-accessory/reviews/17505




Can this improve imaging?


----------



## Hisoundfi

niyologist said:


> Can this improve imaging?


The front of the package says "improved dynamics" 

I don't know if I would say that's %100 accurate because it depends on the sensitivity setting, source, and earphones you use. I will say a device like this is a must have for someone with sensitive earphones and DAPs.

Edit: everything about perceived sound is dependent on several variables, especially with in-ear monitors. I'd say buy it if you want to eliminate floor and signal noise with sensitive earphones. Aside from that there's no guarantees.


----------



## Niyologist

hisoundfi said:


> The front of the package says "improved dynamics"
> 
> I don't know if I would say that's %100 accurate because it depends on the sensitivity setting, source, and earphones you use. I will say a device like this is a must have for someone with sensitive earphones and DAPs.
> 
> Edit: everything about perceived sound is dependent on several variables, especially with in-ear monitors. I'd say buy it if you want to eliminate floor and signal noise with sensitive earphones. Aside from that there's no guarantees.




I probably need a better source. Any recommendations?


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> I probably need a better source. Any recommendations?




Im selling my X3ii and HA2 combo but I could sell the X3ii by itself for the right price. Less than a year old. Got it in March or April.


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> Im selling my X3ii and HA2 combo but I could sell the X3ii by itself for the right price. Less than a year old. Got it in March or April.




It has to be better than my Cowon PD.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> It has to be better than my Cowon PD.




The pairing of Air and X3ii could be better, or my Air and the D could be better than just the Cowon alone. Never heard the Cowon pretty sure it beats the X3ii though


----------



## Niyologist

lurk650 said:


> The pairing of Air and X3ii could be better, or my Air and the D could be better than just the Cowon alone. Never heard the Cowon pretty sure it beats the X3ii though




I really want the Aune M1S. There's no way to buy it though. :/


----------



## mochill

niyologist said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > The pairing of Air and X3ii could be better, or my Air and the D could be better than just the Cowon alone. Never heard the Cowon pretty sure it beats the X3ii though
> ...


wait a while for more vendors to get it


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> wait a while for more vendors to get it




Okay. I'll give it until the end of the month. I'll easily have enough money by then.


----------



## Lurk650

niyologist said:


> Okay. I'll give it until the end of the month. I'll easily have enough money by then.




 opus #1 is a fantastic buy


----------



## waynes world

lurk650 said:


> opus #1 is a fantastic buy


 
  
 I guess I'm cheap, because for that kind of money, I want to be able to stream Tidal (and I know that the opus #2 might be able to, but the price for it is bonkers).


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> I guess I'm cheap, because for that kind of money, I want to be able to stream Tidal (and I know that the opus #2 might be able to, but the price for it is bonkers).




Different preferences, I don't have extra data to use or money to spend on a streaming service. I can get all my music I want from a computer download, either free or pay.


----------



## Niyologist

waynes world said:


> I guess I'm cheap, because for that kind of money, I want to be able to stream Tidal (and I know that the opus #2 might be able to, but the price for it is bonkers).




There are a couple of new DAPs from Fiio coming out soon. You might know them already.


----------



## waynes world

lurk650 said:


> Different preferences, I don't have extra data to use or money to spend on a streaming service. I can get all my music I want from a computer download, either free or pay.


 
  
 I understand. That was my preference before as well. Then I made the mistake of trying out Tidal, and now I'm addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


niyologist said:


> There are a couple of new DAPs from Fiio coming out soon. You might know them already.


 
  
 Actually I wasn't aware of that, so thanks!


----------



## To.M

waynes world said:


> I understand. That was my preference before as well. Then I made the mistake of trying out Tidal, and now I'm addicted




Welcome to the club!  

Just enjoying another night Tidal session (almost 2am here from my phone. Such a solution is just excellent, for a reasonable price one can get an access to the whole ocean of music. If I were to calculate the cost of all the albums I listen to, it would go into hundreds of bucks...


----------



## biadno

to.m said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent quality but I am surprised that there is no adjustable EQ setting.


----------



## twister6

niyologist said:


> waynes world said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm cheap, because for that kind of money, I want to be able to stream Tidal (and I know that the opus #2 might be able to, but the price for it is bonkers).
> ...


 
  
 You mean new next gen refreshes of X3/5/7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Opus#2 sound quality is above and beyond anything I heard, especially with 32bit mode on.  Once full android support and wifi streaming is enabled, you can also justify the price.  If it wasn't for its little Opus#1 brother, you could have argue it cost less than LPG, AK380, and WM1Z while sounds on par or better (I can only confirm with LPG, while heard from a few people who also have ak380 and wm1z).
  
 But aune's latest M1s is also seriously good.  Actually, didn't expect its balanced output to sound that good.


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> You mean new next gen refreshes of X3/5/7
> 
> Opus#2 sound quality is above and beyond anything I heard, especially with 32bit mode on.  Once full android support and wifi streaming is enabled, you can also justify the price.  If it wasn't for its little Opus#1 brother, you could have argue it cost less than LPG, AK380, and WM1Z while sounds on par or better (I can only confirm with LPG, while heard from a few people who also have ak380 and wm1z).
> 
> But aune's latest M1s is also seriously good.  Actually, didn't expect its balanced output to sound that good.




I was talking about the 10th Anniversary Fiio X7 and X7 Pro.


----------



## twister6

niyologist said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean new next gen refreshes of X3/5/7
> ...


 
  
 Did James ever posted more details about it?  Yeah, I saw the announcement on FB as well.  Plus, he just announced that on 17th he will reveal more details about X5iii (Android based OS?)


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> Did James ever posted more details about it?  Yeah, I saw the announcement on FB as well.  Plus, he just announced that on 17th he will reveal more details about X5iii (Android based OS?)




Someone leaked it on FB. I probably shouldn't have mentioned it. If I were employed by Fiio, I probably would have been fired.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since I couldn't sleep, I decided to dive into my earphone collection and listen to something I haven't used in quite a while. Settling on the Don Scorpio Bass Colour, I realized that they were still quite good, and definitely competitive when pitted against some of today's good ~30 USD offerings like the Brainwavz Jive and Accutone Lyra. After a few hours of listening, I decided to revise my original review from September 2014 and move it to the Head Gear section. Feel free to read it if this is an earphone you ever had any interest in. I'd say it's still worth the cost of entry.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/don-scorpio-bass-colour/reviews/17524
  
  
          ​


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> Did James ever posted more details about it?  Yeah, I saw the announcement on FB as well. * Plus, he just announced that on 17th he will reveal more details about X5iii (Android based OS?)*


 
  
 I wonder if it will be able to stream Tidal. If so, I wonder how much it will cost. So many questions!
  
 Well, the 17th isn't too far away


----------



## mochill

waynes world said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > opus #1 is a fantastic buy
> ...


 

 ​get the echobox explorer 1


----------



## mochill

waynes world said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Did James ever posted more details about it?  Yeah, I saw the announcement on FB as well. * Plus, he just announced that on 17th he will reveal more details about X5iii (Android based OS?)*
> ...


 

 will probably cost 350


----------



## mochill

niyologist said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean new next gen refreshes of X3/5/7
> ...


 

 x7ii ,x7ii pro ,and on dec 17th x5iii


----------



## On The And Of 1

waynes world said:


> I wonder if it will be able to stream Tidal. If so, I wonder how much it will cost. So many questions!
> 
> Well, the 17th isn't too far away




These thoughts run through ones cortex too...
As an avid X7 owner, emergence of its proprieties to the next of kin excites.


----------



## Tom22

just got a hold of the gr07x 
  
 burned a hole in my pocket!
  
  ow!! still feeling it
  
 but so glad to finally get it!


----------



## ForceMajeure

tom22 said:


> just got a hold of the gr07x
> 
> burned a hole in my pocket!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice, BTW I see they have an 80ohm +-10% impedance at 1000khz.
  
 Older line gr07 where around 45ohm


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Shinrico E11:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shinrico-e11-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/17531


----------



## alucard177

My DZ7 finally arrived after about two months of waiting :/ I need to clarify though that it wasn't mr Jim's fault but the local postal service. Anyway I'm glad they're here. First impression was terrible with the stock tips, everything sounded congested and pretty bad in general. Swapped those with the M6 Pro tri flange tips and it's great now. If you get these or the DZ9 you'll have to find the right tips. I'm using them right now and it's definitely a mid centric sounding iem, instrument separation is great and the bass is full and present. It's not a basshead headphone by any mean keep in mind. I like the sound but it's weird at the same time because I'm not used to mid centric sounding headphones, I've always liked V Shaped curves and warm signatures. Well these are just my early impresions.


----------



## alucard177

Double post, sorry.


----------



## alucard177

Now the porn:


----------



## Niyologist

alucard177 said:


> Now the porn:




Looks so glorious. It's like looking into the depths of space.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@alucard177 Very nice! Fantastic pictures too. Looking forward to further impressions!


----------



## Verasayshi

ericp10 said:


> Just  a quick update: The DZ7 continues to astonish me! There's nothing cheap sounding, nor is the build cheap looking. It effortly plays with the big boys ($500-$600 +) in sound quality, which no doubt makes it one of the best values out there at its list price of about $350 (along with two cases full of various tips to experiment with the sound). Even with six BAs, remember you also have one dynamic in each ear too. You are going to have to burn this baby in for optimal sound, and you are going to have to tip roll. If you don't do those two things you probably won't be satisfied with the sound. Also, if you are looking for a basshead earphone, you won't be happy with this earphone (but it's not lacking bass at all, just more mid-centric). If you're into a wide soundstage and space between instruments (well carved out space where you can imagine where each musician is standing on stage), this will earphone will make you grin from ear to ear. I'm very please with it. If you are looking for a detailed sounding basshead type of earphone of great value, then the unmentionable will probably suit you more. Happy Listening.


 
  
 Just wondering, how long did you burn in your DZ7 for? Just received it and not very impressed with the sound.


----------



## Verasayshi

My DZ7s with 2 pin connectors


----------



## ericp10

verasayshi said:


> Just wondering, how long did you burn in your DZ7 for? Just received it and not very impressed with the sound.


 
  
  
 Yes, you must burn them in (even the manufacturer suggests a good burn in). After about 100 hours of burn in it began to reveal what it is capable of. And after 200 hours it really shined. Also, I would also suggest that you tip roll. I can't remember what tips I have on mine, but it's silicone tips. I don't think foam tips worked well for me. I'll check later to identify the tip for you. You want the tip to cover the nozzle only a little bit so that the full sound will blossom through. You want a good seal, but not a deep insertion (for best bass response). Give it a little time and adjust it for your ears, but burn it in! Happy listening.


----------



## hellfire8888

My dz7 with 16 core spc cable is super awesome!! Don't use the ******* default cable...


----------



## ericp10

hellfire8888 said:


> My dz7 with 16 core spc cable is super awesome!! Don't use the ******* default cable...


 
  
  
 Where did you order that cable from? How much?


----------



## Verasayshi

ericp10 said:


> Yes, you must burn them in (even the manufacturer suggests a good burn in). After about 100 hours of burn in it began to reveal what it is capable of. And after 200 hours it really shined. Also, I would also suggest that you tip roll. I can't remember what tips I have on mine, but it's silicone tips. I don't think foam tips worked well for me. I'll check later to identify the tip for you. You want the tip to cover the nozzle only a little bit so that the full sound will blossom through. You want a good seal, but not a deep insertion (for best bass response). Give it a little time and adjust it for your ears, but burn it in! Happy listening.




I'm using them with my JVC spiral dots. Will try burning them in and see how it goes


----------



## Verasayshi

hellfire8888 said:


> My dz7 with 16 core spc cable is super awesome!! Don't use the ******* default cable...




I think we have the same cable (the one in the middle), mines in white and 2.5mm. My DZ7 has 2 pin connectors, I've tried them with my Plussound tri metal cable, Effect audio ares II+, Null audio vitesse silver. They did make the DZ7 sound clearer but it still wasn't impressive so I think it has to do with burning in.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's a very interesting concept:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/soundmagic-st80-bluetooth-earphone-with-modular-wired-wireless-cables/reviews/17547


----------



## alucard177

Quick update on the DZ7. I used some pliers to trim the connector pins about 1 mm +/-. Now they sit flush on the earpieces and the fit is snug; no more gaps between them  I'm using triple flange ear tips with deep insertion and the bass is way more than capable with pop and EDM songs, not basshead level perhaps but it goes very deep and there's plenty of it to enjoy electronic music. The build quality is great and the stars faceplate look gorgeous, the colours change a bit depending on the light conditions. So far I'm very impressed with them.


----------



## ericp10

verasayshi said:


> I'm using them with my JVC spiral dots. Will try burning them in and see how it goes


 
  
  
 I'm using UE900 grey silicons on mine. Wonderful sound. Again, I find that a not-so-deep insertion gives me the best deep bass.


----------



## Verasayshi

ericp10 said:


> I'm using UE900 grey silicons on mine. Wonderful sound. Again, I find that a not-so-deep insertion gives me the best deep bass.


 
  
 I really love the UE900 grey silicones. I only have 1 pair and almost lost them a few times so now I rarely use them (Too precious to be used ). Tried buying them off people but nobody would sell them to me


----------



## alucard177

verasayshi said:


> Just wondering, how long did you burn in your DZ7 for? Just received it and not very impressed with the sound.




I wasn't impressed either with the sound, maybe I was expecting too much, like a night and day difference but it's not like that. Keep in mind that at some point, the improvements in sound quality between headphones become just marginal. Find the right tips and seal, get used to the sound signature and presentation, burn them in and you'll start to perceive those details and improvements in the SQ department.


----------



## crabdog

Dayum this thing looks dope!
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAR-GR-1-HIFI-AMP-Discrete-Class-Portable-Earphone-HIFI-Mini-Amplifier-Free-Shipping/119089_32779005710.html


----------



## CoiL

Dayum indeed but I wonder what`s under the hood?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it just "AU glamour" or is it good enough?


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Dayum indeed but I wonder what`s under the hood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Auglamour earphones and earbud did very well on AliExpress but didn't really take on here for some reason. I came very close to buying them more than once. One thing I do know is that their bundled accessories and packages are really nice but we'll have to wait and see/hear.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> The Auglamour earphones and earbud did very well on AliExpress but didn't really take on here for some reason. I came very close to buying them more than once. One thing I do know is that their bundled accessories and packages are really nice but we'll have to wait and see/hear.




Was gonna get their IEM til I read it has a narrow soundstage


----------



## RedJohn456

You know, if someone had blind folded me and asked me to listen to the LZ A4 for the first time (without telling me what it was) and had asked me to guess the price based only on SQ - I would EASILY say $600-700 CAD. 
  
 I am gonna call it now,* LZ A4 is the first chinese iem to be truly TOTL at a stupidly low price*. Best iem of the year for me by far!!
  
 I have owned a few so called TOTL iems in his hobby and I am not one prone to hyperbole but the LZ A4 is performing at such a high level it is about as* end game* as it gets. Just makes me laugh that we are getting all this at 200 USD (which is peanuts compared to what the big boys are charging.)


----------



## mochill

crabdog said:


> Dayum this thing looks dope!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAR-GR-1-HIFI-AMP-Discrete-Class-Portable-Earphone-HIFI-Mini-Amplifier-Free-Shipping/119089_32779005710.html


I got that for an awesome price


----------



## FlacFan

redjohn456 said:


> You know, if someone had blind folded me and asked me to listen to the LZ A4 for the first time (without telling me what it was) and had asked me to guess the price based only on SQ - I would EASILY say $600-700 CAD.
> 
> I am gonna call it now,* LZ A4 is the first chinese iem to be truly TOTL at a stupidly low price*. Best iem of the year for me by far!!
> 
> I have owned a few so called TOTL iems in his hobby and I am not one prone to hyperbole but the LZ A4 is performing at such a high level it is about as* end game* as it gets. Just makes me laugh that we are getting all this at 200 USD (which is peanuts compared to what the big boys are charging.)


 

 Makes me wonder how they compare to those who shall no longer be named...
  
 If somebody happens to own both, please PM. Thank you.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

flacfan said:


> Makes me wonder how they compare to those who shall no longer be named...
> 
> If somebody happens to own both, please PM. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers.



Lol no comparison, the A4 is smoother, not peaky and gives more detail. Plus is better built. I gave that other IEM to my buddy yesterday as an early Xmas gift.


----------



## crabdog

flacfan said:


> Makes me wonder how they compare to those who shall no longer be named...
> 
> If somebody happens to own both, please PM. Thank you.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 Yeah the D2 is impressive but has edgy treble and questionable build quality. The A4 is a much smoother listen and has a more robust build and fuller mids.


----------



## FlacFan

lurk650 said:


> Lol no comparison, the A4 is smoother, not peaky and gives more detail. Plus is better built. I gave that other IEM to my buddy yesterday as an early Xmas gift.


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Yeah the D2 is impressive but has edgy treble and questionable build quality. The A4 is a much smoother listen and has a more robust build and fuller mids.


 

 Thank you both. You two and P**** via PM are on the same (ear) page...
  
 Greatly appreciated.
  
 Cheers


----------



## doctorjazz

You guys are wearing me down on the A4... Been holding on to my spending freeze pretty well through all the sales mania. I don't know how much longer, my Pono is looking for a new playmate.


----------



## MrNick

Can anyone help with a brief shootout between lza4 vs. ibasso it03 vs. SW III?


----------



## crabdog

mrnick said:


> Can anyone help with a brief shootout between lza4 vs. ibasso it03 vs. SW III?


 
@TwinACStacks has a comparison withe the SW III in his review:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17584


----------



## Hisoundfi

Capsule from 1More:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-capsule-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17586


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's my take on the thinksound MS02, an overlooked earphone around here.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/thinksound-ms02-in-ear-monitor-with-passive-noise-isolation-gunmetal-chocolate/reviews/17589
  
  
          ​


----------



## crabdog

Aaand here's another one, the Micca OriGen+
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/micca-origen-plus-high-resolution-usb-dac-and-preamplifier-24-bit-192khz-pcm-and-64x-dsd/reviews/17603
  
​


----------



## crabdog

Jim has a new hybrid $40. Reminds me of the Zhiyin phones: 
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-TZ-2-1DD-1BA-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With/1825606_32781702179.html


----------



## peter123

Another weekend, another hybrid: the Moni One:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17606


----------



## crabdog

Hmm this looks very interesting. And inexpensive:
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-SMSL-DP1-HIFI-DSD-Player-Digital-Dial-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-Lossless-Player-Digital/2737009_32782136564.html


----------



## To.M

crabdog go and read a book or something like that, stop finding new things to tempt people! 

...


p.s.
Please never stop


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> crabdog go and read a book or something like that, stop finding new things to tempt people!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I'm just wondering how it compares to my D3S


----------



## Dsnuts

​ We lost yet another legend. RIP.


----------



## RedJohn456

Happy holidays everyone, here is my take on what I think is one of the best iems of the year! The LZ A4: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17671
  
 If anyone wanted more info on it, the dedicated thread can be found at http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread.


----------



## -sandro-

Anyone tried the Philips SEH3700?


----------



## Dsnuts

Everyone get on massdrop.com and vote for the AUNE M1s. I started a poll on that site so they can start selling it. I need this player in my life and on Massdrop. Do it!


----------



## Niyologist

dsnuts said:


> Everyone get on massdrop.com and vote for the AUNE M1s. I started a poll on that site so they can start selling it. I need this player in my life and on Massdrop. Do it!




I'm spreading the word.


----------



## Hisoundfi

They are amazeballs:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-encore-universal-flagship-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17688


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Everyone get on massdrop.com and vote for the AUNE M1s. I started a poll on that site so they can start selling it. need this player in my life and on Massdrop. Do it!




I did, but WHY do you need them in your life?


----------



## Dsnuts

Cus out of all the newer daps that recently came out this Aune M1s intrigues me the most. As much as the new Fiio X5iii seems to be everything one could want in a new dap. I dont need wifi or bluetooth. Would rather have the sound quality.


----------



## doctorjazz

Is it better than Pono?



dsnuts said:


> Cus out of all the newer daps that recently came out this Aune M1s intrigues me the most. As much as the new Fiio X5iii seems to be everything one could want in a new dap. I dont need wifi or bluetooth. Would rather have the sound quality.


----------



## Dsnuts

It very well could be. I am willing to find out. Everyone get on massdrop and vote on my poll for the Aune M1s.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dsnuts said:


> It very well could be. I am willing to find out. Everyone get on massdrop and vote on my poll for the Aune M1s.


 

 OK , DS, voted for Aune M1.  why you like that better than xDuoo X10?


----------



## Dsnuts

My spidey senses are tingling with this one. Actually I have been following both threads. Truth is I bet both players will do well. Aune M1s got Lee from venture E helping with the SQ however so that is where I will spend my monies. Vote for the M1s. Just a feeling I have but it wouldnt surprise me if the M1s end up having a better sq over the X5iii.


----------



## doctorjazz

So far, nothing in the immediate price range or a bit higher sounds better to me than my balanced Pono, just sayin'...
(the Pono is well worn, though, will likely have to replace it at some point.)


----------



## Dsnuts

Nothing yet. I love my pono but seems to me these newer players have something to prove. 

The poll is going very well on massdrop which means they will have to consider contacting Aune for their M1s. I will be first in line to buy it when it is featured on massdrop. I am gonna guess around $200.


----------



## Grayson73

peter123 said:


> Man, can't wait for my PM4 to arrive for a LZ A4/PM4 shootout. The A4's have impressed me a lot and are moving up towards being my all time favorites...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you that celebrate it!


 
  
 Did you receive the PM4 yet?  Shootout posted?


----------



## Lurk650

grayson73 said:


> Did you receive the PM4 yet?  Shootout posted?




He received it long ago and I believe the replacement bc it was faulty. The A4 destroyed it


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> My spidey senses are tingling with this one. Actually I have been following both threads. Truth is I bet both players will do well. Aune M1s got Lee from venture E helping with the SQ however so that is where I will spend my monies. Vote for the M1s. Just a feeling I have but it wouldnt surprise me* if the M1s end up having a better sq over the X5iii*.


 
  
 I have the same feeling.  I'm honestly VERY impressed with balanced output of M1s.


----------



## peter123

grayson73 said:


> Did you receive the PM4 yet?  Shootout posted?




Yes I did. As Lurk650 said not much of a competition really but I've posted a short comparison in the A4 thread about two weeks ago. The A4 is on a different level to my ears, as simple as that


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> My spidey senses are tingling with this one. Actually I have been following both threads. Truth is I bet both players will do well. Aune M1s got Lee from venture E helping with the SQ however so that is where I will spend my monies. Vote for the M1s. Just a feeling I have but it wouldnt surprise me if the M1s end up having a better sq over the X5iii.


 
  
 You should put a link in here straight to the poll. That is all. lol


----------



## doctorjazz

I went and voted for it, curious about this.
Massdrop has (or had) the LZ-A4, another I'm wondering about.
Still holding out, didn't buy much of anything Black Friday or for the holiday so far (music doesn't count...)
Some things were rough, though...


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> You should put a link in here straight to the poll. That is all. lol


 

 Yup. link


----------



## 1TrickPony

doctorjazz said:


> I went and voted for it, curious about this.
> Massdrop has (or had) the LZ-A4, another I'm wondering about.
> Still holding out, didn't buy much of anything Black Friday or for the holiday so far (music doesn't count...)
> Some things were rough, though...


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> Yes I did. As Lurk650 said not much of a competition really but I've posted a short comparison in the A4 thread about two weeks ago. The A4 is on a different level to my ears, as simple as that


 
  
  


lurk650 said:


> He received it long ago and I believe the replacement bc it was faulty. The A4 destroyed it


 
  
 Lurk650 said it best. The PM4 didn't hold a candle, aside decent with vocal jazz numbers. I'm just happy enough to say that Trinity Audio did refund me (hopefully that is the case)...and bought the A4.

@doctorjazz - Surely you're familiar with the Zen 2.0? The LZ-A4 is the iem cousin of it...but I sense a stronger presence in sub-bass for sure. They similar and different in the best ways possible, but the A4 has plenty customization with 2 sets of filters.


----------



## doctorjazz

You mean the Zen earbuds?


----------



## Dsnuts

Minus the qc issues I dont mind the pm4. They certainly dont sound bad. I can understand how trinity could have done a better job with however. For the price I got mine for. Not a bad buy.


----------



## 1TrickPony

doctorjazz said:


> You mean the Zen earbuds?




Yeah. Miss them. Zen is more focused on balanced and natural and A4 is fun and musical.


----------



## 1TrickPony

dsnuts said:


> Minus the qc issues I dont mind the pm4. They certainly dont sound bad. I can understand how trinity could have done a better job with however. For the price I got mine for. Not a bad buy.




The PM4 left me underwhelmed.For presale price, they were ok but can't compete with bang for dollar 200s iems.
Meanwhile, you get the A4 coming along and one can't help appreciate the specific purpose of each and every filter.


----------



## Razornova

Subscribed


----------



## crabdog

Hmm this looks very enticing apart from the dorky power switch:
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-Music-Hall-Little-bear-B5-MIni-Portable-Dual-Vacuum-Tube-Headphone-Amplifier-Audio-HiFi/1034564_32785864149.html


----------



## Hisoundfi

AAW Nebula One
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17706


----------



## Incarnation

Great review  enjoyed the read ^^
  
 Now that AAW is mentioned, I'm kinda looking at AAW's w500 ahmorph. Is it an iem around the TOTL-nish level? Like is it a ciem worth getting? 
  
 It's my very first CIEM haha (supposed to be 1964 ears V8 but I prefer an spacious and airy presentation with superb vocals)


----------



## crinacle

incarnation said:


> Great review  enjoyed the read ^^
> 
> Now that AAW is mentioned, I'm kinda looking at AAW's w500 ahmorph. Is it an iem around the TOTL-nish level? Like is it a ciem worth getting?
> 
> It's my very first CIEM haha (supposed to be 1964 ears V8 but I prefer an spacious and airy presentation with superb vocals)


 
  
 Top class bass for sure, IMO the best out there. Also the non-AHMorph W500 is considered the cheapest TOTL-performing CIEM at $900. Though honestly I love the versatility of the tuning knob too much to not go for it.


----------



## Incarnation

Hi Crinacle  saw your name appear on hardwarezone too haha
  
 ahh crap I think i'm screw*** dumb, errr between the modes, what has changed? haha. I only know the bass has been tuned down or up between em....


----------



## crinacle

incarnation said:


> Hi Crinacle  saw your name appear on hardwarezone too haha
> 
> ahh crap I think i'm screw*** dumb, errr between the modes, what has changed? haha. I only know the bass has been tuned down or up between em....


 
  
 That's pretty much it, but it sounds drastically different. The tuning knob affects both bass and mids so it's very unlike the standard bass port design; at full BA mode it's rather mid-centric while at default/full dynamic mode it's more bassy and warm.


----------



## crabdog

Review of the Accutone Taurus:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-taurus/reviews/17718


----------



## DynamikeB

Yes, thanks for that recommandation on the PM4, Dsnuts.  Definitely a high quality product that I am still discovering.  The sound changes a bit with the filters and tip rolling.  
  
 I also need to add that Jack at Trinity Audio delivers in terms of communication and customer service.  Thumbs up for him and the product.


----------



## Dsnuts

There seems to be slight variations in sq and qc for the pm4. Maybe a bit too rushed to fill orders of them. My pair sounds great out of my daps but I have read plenty of impressions that say otherwise. 

I like the newer housing Trinity is using for the new updated pm4 in the master. A larger more spacious housing should yeild even better sonics. Not to mention better connectors. Will snap a preorder of the master to see if the housing makes a difference in sonics.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> I have the same feeling.  I'm honestly VERY impressed with balanced output of M1s.


 
  
 How can I let the M1s fall off of my radar when people like you are saying stuff like that ???


----------



## Lurk650

dsnuts said:


> There seems to be slight variations in sq and qc for the pm4. Maybe a bit too rushed to fill orders of them. My pair sounds great out of my daps but I have read plenty of impressions that say otherwise.
> 
> I like the newer housing Trinity is using for the new updated pm4 in the master. A larger more spacious housing should yeild even better sonics. Not to mention better connectors. Will snap a preorder of the master to see if the housing makes a difference in sonics.




Lol the K3 from Magaosi uses pretty much the same housing sounds freaking amazing. Punchy bass, midrange focus with amazing vocals, crisp treble that isn't fatiguing. Very good, width, depth and height, very good clarity. All this was heard pretty much ootb for me. 

I haven't heard the PM4, but seems they need to work on tuning rather than housing


----------



## Silver Snail

Any competition for Trinity audio PM4/PM6 at 100-200€ price point nowadays?


----------



## 1TrickPony

silver snail said:


> Any competition for Trinity audio PM4/PM6 at 100-200€ price point nowadays?


 
 I pre-ordered PM4. Sent it back. Bought LZ-A4 after reading some reviews, and have championed it as well ever since plugging them in. You might want to consider say the Pinnacle P1 or the iBasso IT-03 which I did overlook and the graph looked good too. Your level of satisfaction will be answered by knowing what you're looking for.

 Pm4? I wouldn't buy at regular price. I was just happy that even at pre-order price they give you a complete refund. I was underwhelmed by the sound for most part, and the connectors worried me often; wearing hats or toques in winter; them falling and breaking; losing them easily in the snow for example. Yeah deal breaker. Not sure what others heard but the soundstage isn't as tremendous - felt average. I really did like the pm4 portraying intimate jazz...but nope, not competitive enough for my dollar.

 Pm6? Has anyone even heard the Pm6???


----------



## 1TrickPony

waynes world said:


> How can I let the M1s fall off of my radar when people like you are saying stuff like that ???


 
  
 BTW, I snagged a Shanling M3 for ~280$ Can. If you want go beast with your Zen 2.0 take advantage of the deal. This is like at least 200$ worth of saving.

 Coming from the 770, M3 has a totally natural presentation with emphasis on the upper highs (which is ambience). It was a killer combination with the Zen 2.


----------



## Lurk650

silver snail said:


> Any competition for Trinity audio PM4/PM6 at 100-200€ price point nowadays?




LZA4 and Magaosi K3, hell the K3 even has the same shell as the PM4. You don't get as many accessories but you get tons of brilliant SQ with both


----------



## bjaardker

Wish I would have known they would let me return the Trinity PM4 for a refund. They've been pretty disappointing. Questionable build quality with some of the filters, and there are some really bizarre tuning issues. Weird buzzes and noise at certain frequencies that sound like something resonating inside the IEM. 

At this point I'd be happy to return the Pm4 in exchange for one of the Masters when they come out. Figure they can't be any worse right? There's no way I'm giving them more money for a pre-order "sight unseen" product again though.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> Wish I would have known they would let me return the Trinity PM4 for a refund. They've been pretty disappointing. Questionable build quality with some of the filters, and there are some really bizarre tuning issues. Weird buzzes and noise at certain frequencies that sound like something resonating inside the IEM.
> 
> At this point I'd be happy to return the Pm4 in exchange for one of the Masters when they come out. Figure they can't be any worse right? There's no way I'm giving them more money for a pre-order "sight unseen" product again though.




Probably because they also didn't use crossovers so all speakers are going at the same time all freqs


----------



## waynes world

1trickpony said:


> BTW, I snagged a Shanling M3 for ~280$ Can. If you want go beast with your Zen 2.0 take advantage of the deal. This is like at least 200$ worth of saving.
> 
> Coming from the 770, M3 has a totally natural presentation with emphasis on the upper highs (which is ambience). It was a killer combination with the Zen 2.




Thanks Trick, I'll check it out! Where be that deal at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 1TrickPony

waynes world said:


> Thanks Trick, I'll check it out! Where be that deal at if you don't mind me asking?




Lend me ur ears. $281 Sgd dollar. Pretty much equivalent to our currency. Also includes dhl express shipping. Not bad. They have a return period with a little fee in case. I don't own a Zen 2.0, but got to try it out for a month and it was one of my favorite experiences paired with the M3.


----------



## ericp10

Probably posted already, but....
  
  
  
  
  
 http://ces.vporoom.com/2017-01-04-1MORE-Announces-Release-Of-The-New-Quad-Driver-In-Ear-Headphones-During-The-Consumer-Electronics-Show


----------



## 1TrickPony

ericp10 said:


> Probably posted already, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know. There's an emergence of hybrids around the $200 price range which tend to punch above their price range. Always welcome! Let's promote quality peeps! Cheers to 2017!


----------



## vic2vic

1trickpony said:


> Lend me ur ears. $281 Sgd dollar. Pretty much equivalent to our currency. Also includes dhl express shipping. Not bad. They have a return period with a little fee in case. I don't own a Zen 2.0, but got to try it out for a month and it was one of my favorite experiences paired with the M3.


 
 I guess last Shangling M3 from LMUE just slipped out of my shopping basket 
 I found it, put it in the basket, ready to submit order and... boom: out of stock before I could buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It stayed at that price for 2 weeks and I just lost it for 30 seconds.


----------



## 1TrickPony

vic2vic said:


> I guess last Shangling M3 from LMUE just slipped out of my shopping basket
> I found it, put it in the basket, ready to submit order and... boom: out of stock before I could buy it
> It stayed at that price for 2 weeks and I just lost it for 30 seconds.




There was a time frame. And even if the M3 is not the most updated dap, it is totally immersive. For the price brand new, they are hard to come by. Who knows, some other opportunity may come along. What were you going to pair it with?


----------



## vic2vic

1trickpony said:


> What were you going to pair it with?


 
  
 Initially with Zen V2.0 and HE-400i, especially after your comment about Zen synergy.
 It would have been a good upgrade from my Xduoo X3.
  
 M3 was available up to 1 hour ago and I added in the cart. Probably LMUE was updating the Christmas offer listings and they just took it out of the site exactly when I was ordering. By the way, it seems they are adding some new stuff to the promo listing.


----------



## 1TrickPony

vic2vic said:


> Initially with Zen V2.0 and HE-400i, especially after your comment about Zen synergy.
> It would have been a good upgrade from my Xduoo X3.
> 
> M3 was available up to 1 hour ago and I added in the cart. Probably LMUE was updating the Christmas offer listings and they just took it out of the site exactly when I was ordering. By the way, it seems they are adding some new stuff to the promo listing.




Yeah, it really was a true synergy. Anyhow, let's keep in touch. I still have to buy my Zen 2.0 but had jump on this next level dap for the price I had to pay. Happy New Year -- it's too early for luck to run out.


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the Amiron Home:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-amiron-home/reviews/17758
  
  
​


----------



## jescereal

Just a small psa for anyone that orders the DZ9/DZ7 through HCK: my DZ9's sounded awful when they first arrived. Congested and terrible. *BUT*!! It wasn't the iem's fault. It was the supplied *CABLE*. 
 Immediately after changing the cable to another one I had...WOW, the real sound came through.
  
 So I tore the cable down to figure out what was wrong, and it looked like the Left and Right were soldered together at the plug, which meant the cable was passing a mono signal instead of a stereo. I listened to some solely "left" clips and verified that the sound through the original cable was mono. 
  
 It's a simple fix if you have a soldering iron. Just take off the leads and solder them to a new plug. I read about some people hating the supplied cable, and mentioning being disappointed in their DZ7's because it had a congested sound. Well, they most definitely have an issue with their cable like I did.
  
 The supplied cable is really nice once fixed.
  
 Also, HCK sent me a replacement cable before I realized what was wrong. so good on them.


----------



## 1TrickPony

vic2vic said:


> Initially with Zen V2.0 and HE-400i, especially after your comment about Zen synergy.
> It would have been a good upgrade from my Xduoo X3.
> 
> M3 was available up to 1 hour ago and I added in the cart. Probably LMUE was updating the Christmas offer listings and they just took it out of the site exactly when I was ordering. By the way, it seems they are adding some new stuff to the promo listing.


 
  
 you got me curious, what is the sound nature of the X3? I'm coming from the Xuelin 770 (original) camp and I don't think I'll be replacing the 770 completely. I also pair that with an Alo Rx iem amp so yeah, it sounds warm, deep with coated mids. I like the M3 because it felt more neutral with a superb understated reach in the super high frequencies. Superb decay into blackness to boot!


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the beyerdynamic T1 2nd gen:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-t1-2nd-generation/reviews/17790
  
  
​  ​


----------



## ericp10

crabdog said:


> My ops on the beyerdynamic T1 2nd gen:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-t1-2nd-generation/reviews/17790
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Clearly the best headphone I've ever heard/own. Nice write-up!


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmm, they're in the same price ballpark as the Focal Elears, which many have gone gaga over, would be interesting to compare (if anyone can, of course).


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Hmm, they're in the same price ballpark as the Focal Elears, which many have gone gaga over, would be interesting to compare (if anyone can, of course).


 
  
  
 Actually my friend you can find a new one for about $750 (the T1 2gen). Amazon drops the price option. Outstanding value if you can get it for that price. Quite a few who have heard both say it competes with the HD-800s (except the T1 has bass and less harsh highs).


----------



## doctorjazz

Still sorta the same ball park (less than TOTL, more than most sane humans will spend), but $250 ain't chicken feed, either. Have to hear these one of these days, maybe one of the NY area meets (Philly area meet, then CamJam) will have one for me to check out, thanks!

Actually do have a review sample of the Elear, if I still have it, maybe I'll bring it (and the HEK) to one or both of the meets. 



ericp10 said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, they're in the same price ballpark as the Focal Elears, which many have gone gaga over, would be interesting to compare (if anyone can, of course).
> ...


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Still sorta the same ball park (less than TOTL, more than most sane humans will spend), but $250 ain't chicken feed, either. Have to hear these one of these days, maybe one of the NY area meets (Philly area meet, then CamJam) will have one for me to check out, thanks!
> 
> Actually do have a review sample of the Elear, if I still have it, maybe I'll bring it (and the HEK) to one or both of the meets.




Please let us know when you post your review of them, I'm very interested in reading your thoughts about them....


----------



## doctorjazz

Sure thing, have them on kazillion hour burn in
will use MicroZOTL2 and Liquid Carbon (leaning toward the latter in initial listening)
more to come


----------



## drbluenewmexico

how much is a kazillion?


----------



## doctorjazz

100 times more than a bazillion, silly


----------



## peter123

My take on the bit Opus #1 DAP:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-1/reviews/17797


----------



## crabdog

Not in the same league as the Opus by a long shot but my ops on the Mrobo C5:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/mrobo-c5/reviews/17812


----------



## B9Scrambler

Brainwavz's new B150 is a pretty solid single BA.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-b150/reviews/17824​


----------



## Dsnuts

Haven't tried the B150 yet but I have a review sample of the B100. It has grown on me for certain.  I was shocked at how bad it sounded on first listen however..  Seems to be a better deal to get a B100 instead based on your review.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I liked the B100 ootb, and loved it after a very short period. B150 is just as good, but with a slightly different sound. Definitely think the B100 is the better deal though. 50 dollars is way too vast a price gap between the two given how similar they are overall.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya my review unit was very weird sounding on open box. I kid you not I have notes about how terrible the sound was. It literally sounded like the sound was compressed flat with a very small stage. I have never heard anything like it.  A week later after leaving it to play music the entire week and it sounded like a completely different earphone all together.  The change was night and day.
  
 Tips seems to make a big difference in sound for them as well.  As they are now I do think they have a nice SQ to them. Brainwavz did an excellent job on em. Will have to write my review of them soon.


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the beyerdynamic T5p 2nd gen:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-t5p-second-generation-audiophile-headphones/reviews/17834
  
​


----------



## 7S Cameron

It's good to know I'm not the only one having issues with the PM4. My right side connector falls out very easily.

As far as sound goes though: wow. I can't believe what I am hearing from these. The price I got these for is ridiculous. They can hang with my FX850 and aren't even close in price. If only it didn't have issues with the connector. I will definitely be trading up for the Master.

I'm really surprised to hear that some members are disappointed with the sound. That must have something do with quality control because what I am hearing is unreal at this price.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

7s cameron said:


> It's good to know I'm not the only one having issues with the PM4. My right side connector falls out very easily.
> 
> As far as sound goes though: wow. I can't believe what I am hearing from these. The price I got these for is ridiculous. They can hang with my FX850 and aren't even close in price. If only it didn't have issues with the connector. I will definitely be trading up for the Master.
> 
> I'm really surprised to hear that some members are disappointed with the sound. That must have something do with quality control because what I am hearing is unreal at this price.


 

 yeah, my right side connector comes out easily also.  jake offered for me to return it, but sometimes it stays put and then
 I'm loving the sound also, so i haven't sent it back for replacement yet.  but sometimes the highs are shrill and grating
 depending on the source, so the Master (i hope) will address those issues...


----------



## doctorjazz

Is it just the right side? I have a set, it comes loose on the right as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking this is the reason why they are remaking the PM4 in the Master.  Trinity makes good sounding stuff but their QC seems to be off. Makes me a bit worried about the Hunter. Hate to spend that much and get a lemon


----------



## Lurk650

dsnuts said:


> I am thinking this is the reason why they are remaking the PM4 in the Master.  Trinity makes good sounding stuff but their QC seems to be off. Makes me a bit worried about the Hunter. Hate to spend that much and get a lemon


 
 I'm so glad I was able to cancel before they started enforcing the 30% fee


----------



## doctorjazz

LZ A4 IEM on MassDrop, $175 final price (not that much of a discount).
Any thoughts?


----------



## Lurk650

doctorjazz said:


> LZ A4 IEM on MassDrop, $175 final price (not that much of a discount).
> Any thoughts?




Come join our thread. You won't be disappointed with then I'm sure http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread/


----------



## doctorjazz

there's this one, then the ever-present NiceHCK DZ7
And, my attempt not to buy stuff...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> there's this one, then the ever-present NiceHCK DZ7
> And, my attempt not to buy stuff...


 

 check in on the Reverend Billy and the "Church of stop shopping".........a real institution at Burning Man and NYC!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Is it just the right side? I have a set, it comes loose on the right as well.


 

 yeah, just on the right side. did you try the other cables it came with?


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> LZ A4 IEM on MassDrop, $175 final price (not that much of a discount).
> Any thoughts?


 

My thoughts are that they are my all-time favorite IEM's, mighty impressive. 

So is this thing:








First impressions is that both package, build quality and design is very much to my liking. The silicone sleeves are dope and a must have imo. Fits like a glove and makes me more comfortable when carrying the player around.

GUI isn't exactly sexy but very easy to get a hold of and I really doesn't need more than this from a player at this price as long as it delivers on sound.

I've only been able to get a couple of hours listening from it so far. I've been trying it out through the balanced output with the A4, Super Audio 6, HE400i and Monk+ Espresso and all of them sounds excellent. This player definitely has a lot lot to offer when it comes to sound but it's of course way too early to make any bold statements yet.

Speaking of the Monk+ Espresso they look pretty dope themselves:


----------



## waynes world

peter123, I'm not jealous about your A4's or M1s. Not in the least.

Whaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## bjaardker

drbluenewmexico said:


> check in on the Reverend Billy and the "Church of stop shopping".........a real institution at Burning Man and NYC!


 
 THE SHOPOCALYPSE IS UPON US!!!!!!!!!!



 Love that guy. Also appreciate his message.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

bjaardker said:


> THE SHOPOCALYPSE IS UPON US!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that guy. Also appreciate his message.


 

 "Step away from the object,....back up and allow the luminous light to fill the space between you
 and the objects of desire..."...damn, works sometimes...but not all the time, with audio gear....


----------



## Razornova

peter123 said:


> My thoughts are that they are my all-time favorite IEM's, mighty impressive.
> 
> So is this thing:
> 
> ...




How are the balanced monks? I have regulars monks otw from massdrop, not sure if it's worth picking up a balanced pair


----------



## doctorjazz

Does that use the same balanced connectors as Pono and Sony?


----------



## peter123

razornova said:


> How are the balanced monks? I have regulars monks otw from massdrop, not sure if it's worth picking up a balanced pair




The balanced Monk's are excellent, all my sources with balanced output perform better balanced than single ended so the Monk's are a very cheap way to take advantage of your source(s) best performance. 

I've had the regular, black, balanced Monk for quite a while so this is not just the impression from the Espresso version that I received today. 



doctorjazz said:


> Does that use the same balanced connectors as Pono and Sony?




Unfortunately not, it's a single 2.5mm output but you should be able to get an adapter for your Pono cables.


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the Accutone Pisces BA:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/17870
  
​


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's a good option for those that struggle with earphones that have overabundant treble; Blue Ever Blue Model 1001.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/blue-ever-blue-model-1001/reviews/17883​


----------



## Dsnuts

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-b100-balanced-armature-earphone/reviews/17896  I did some A/B testing with Zero Audio singolos and the DuoZA.
  
 Believe it or not the B100 has more in common with the DuoZA vs the Singolos. I don't have a review sample of the B150s but from what I have read about them it seems the B150s have more in common with the Singolos.


----------



## Kazekeil

Hey guys, if anyone is interested I will be selling off my Hisenior DC8 soon. I'm moving in the next few months so I have to make some cuts. I'm replacing my HD700 and my DC8 with the Audeze iSine.
  
 The DC8 is currently on sale for $354.20 with the original cable. I have an upgraded(through hisenior) silver cable. I'm selling my pair for $300 shipped.
  
 I will be making an actual classified listing after work tomorrow. I was just posting an interest check here first since you guys are more likely to be interested.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Hi guys,
  
 I have to admit I jumped from page 367 to here, too many pages inbetween!
  
 Do you still recommend the ELE EL-D01 DAC as well as the Somic V2 headphone?
  
 Just found an even cheaper USB DAC btw: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.7.r9E0TI&scm=1007.13338.46806.0&pvid=8cb75dda-bade-45fd-ae41-672a6ce07a14&tpp=1
 Anybody here already tried it?
  
 And I know I am on the wrong forum, sorry for that, but I am about to pull the trigger on the Presonus Eris E4.5 unless you know a better option?


----------



## B9Scrambler

@BaK2BaK I haven't tried the ELE but I do have what looks to be a re-brand of the V2 in right now, the AudioMX S5. It's not bad. Really solid build. With the stock pads they offer a fairly balanced sound but with slightly veiled mids. If it's the same as the V2 and you go for those, I highly recommend putting down a few extra bucks for some Brainwavz HM5 hybrid pads. Both of the stock pads make them sound more like a semi-open headphone. With the HM5 pads the the soundstage increases significantly, more in line with the HiFiMan HE-350.
  
 And for those interested, my review of the Audbos DB-02 is up. It's yet another hybrid in that crowded 50-70 USD market. Solid one too.
  
  
          ​  ​ *Click here for review*​


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> And for those interested, my review of the Audbos DB-02 is up. It's yet another hybrid in that crowded 50-70 USD market. Solid one too.
> 
> ​  ​ *Click here for review*​


 
 Is this Magaosi BK50 re-branding or different tuning also?


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Is this Magaosi BK50 re-branding or different tuning also?




Not sure. Haven't heard the BK50.


----------



## CoiL

Well, reading Your review, I think they have different drivers but who knows, so many chi-fi products using same housing design these days
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Anyway, BK50 doesn`t have this bright and sibilant treble You are mentioning. Furthermore, with wide-bore soft core Philips UE silicone tips, they sound best to me without any "splashy" treble.


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> Well, reading Your review, I think they have different drivers but who knows,


 
  
 I figured the same given impressions of the BK50.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Cayin i5:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-i5/reviews/17987


----------



## Hisoundfi

I am surprised this is the first review for these. They've been out for a while:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3s-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/18012


----------



## Pastapipo

> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found an even cheaper USB DAC btw: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.7.r9E0TI&scm=1007.13338.46806.0&pvid=8cb75dda-bade-45fd-ae41-672a6ce07a14&tpp=1
> Anybody here already tried it?


 
  
 It does look like the Muxe X5 which I own and uses the same PCM2704 dac chip.
 If it sounds anything like it, I would skip it. Uninspirational bright sound.
  
 If you are looking for a cheap bright dac, which does add some value to the sound, see this device:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZKK47Q


----------



## jant71

Got a decent deal to try these out...https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.elecom.co.jp/news/201701/ehp-gb1000_gb100/&prev=search
  
 The new Elecom Grand Bass Hi-Res model

  
 [specification]
 ■ Model: Semi-open type, ear plug type
 ■ Driver unit: dynamic type φ12 mm
 ■ Impedance: 16 Ω
 ■ Sound pressure sensitivity: 105 dB / mW
 Maximum input: 5 mW
 ■ Playback frequency band: 5 Hz to 45 kHz
 ■ Code: 1.2 m (Y type)
 ■ Plug: EHP-GB 1000 A / φ 3.5 mm 3 pole mini plug (L type), EHP-GB 1000 M / φ 3.5 mm 4 pole mini plug (L type)
 ■ Accessories: Ear tip (XS / S / M / L), Cord keeper, Case
  




  
*■ Various functions and features that enable powerful deep bass and clear sound*
 - Stereo headphone corresponding to high resolution high resolution sound source with information volume more than three times the music CD
 ● Dynamic driver with large aperture φ12 mm is adopted, play dynamic sound with realistic sensation in a wide range from low to high
 ● Adopting a composite diaphragm of three layers of PEEK + TPU + PEEK, while realizing a rich and powerful deep bass while a single driver
 ● PEEK film has high heat resistance and internal loss, and can minimize distortion. Also, it has high rigidity, good high frequency characteristics are obtained, suppresses unnecessary vibration, reproduces dense and delicate sound with high resolution
 ● TPU film with both strength and flexibility low harmonic distortion, playing heavy bass of powerful and deeply
 - Adopting a high magnetic neodymium magnet for the magnet, reproduces the dynamic low-frequency range
 ● By adopting a lightweight CCAW voice coil, it improves the response of vibration, achieving clear sound quality in a wider range
 ● By adopting a brass stabilizer for the support part of the driver, by suppressing the reaction of the diaphragm generated from the driver yoke, we realize rich bass sound with sharpness
 ● The adoption of a semi-open structure with a duct in front of and behind the driver unit, with a duct optimized ventilation resistance, by making the motion of the diaphragm smoother makes the overwhelming deep bass and a clear sound with excellent missing sound realization
 ● Rich bass reproduction realized by adopting large diameter sound conduit
 Adopted an ear cap to improve hermeticity and fit
 ● Independently separating the left and right ground cords to 4 wires reduces the electrostatic noise between the left and right electromagnetic noise, realizes bass extension and tightened sound

















 *■ Equipped with various functions and features pursuing ease of use besides sound quality*
 ● Use OFC high purity copper wire which achieves clear high frequency regeneration with less signal degradation in the code
 ● By changing the hardness of the inside and outside of the ear cap, it improves sound quality and fitting feeling
 An ear cap is included so that the fit can be adjusted. Includes 4 sizes including general S · M · L size plus even smaller XS size
 - The code adopts the 1.2 m code which can connect loosely, it is possible to put together the code with the attached code keeper
 ● Adopted elastomer material that is resistant to entanglement and excellent resistance
 ● Sound insulation is high, fitting to the ear firmly "ear plug type", reduce sound leakage, can be used with confidence without being affected by surrounding noise
 ● Hold the headphones securely, comes with a special case of semi-hard type convenient to carry






  
  
 Some in the thread remember fondly the older Grand Bass 3570 from a few years ago  Here we go again! Seemingly a FX99X competitor also using a big driver(12mm and JVC 11mm), Hi-Res, hybrid driver materials( PEN and High Rigidity Carbon for the JVC / PEEK and TPU for the Elecom), both have semi-open design with large rear ducts. Grand Bass does better with accessories and now has a more ergonomic tweak of the old CKR, CH1000/2000 offset strain design. Also seems to be much improved over the 3570 design as far as fit.
  
  
 Edit: I see they have also come out with new versions of the CH1000/2000
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/products/EHP-CH2010AWH.html&prev=search
 Now with "unexpected supreme sound" which is a bit interesting since the previous versions are 4 star rated on Amazon.JP and 4.5 on Kakaku. Good reviews that I see on them and the are down to $50's range now for the CH2000 so in the future the new ones may be a real budget champ when the prices are similar. Also nice to see claims of big improvement if it is true and nice for a change to see near the same price as the original if they came out unexpectedly better in sound than they may have planned. Similar price and similar thing but better instead of what AT did going from CKR9 to CKR90 where they should have left well enough alone and improved in a few key areas instead of redoing into a new model that few are as happy with.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLwSMwXEkAY


----------



## BaK2BaK

pastapipo said:


> It does look like the Muxe X5 which I own and uses the same PCM2704 dac chip.
> If it sounds anything like it, I would skip it. Uninspirational bright sound.
> 
> If you are looking for a cheap bright dac, which does add some value to the sound, see this device:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZKK47Q


 
 Thx a lot for the info *@Pastapipo*!


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the Wharfedale Diamond Active A1:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/wharfedale-diamond-active-a1-wireless-stereo-speakers/reviews/18039


----------



## Barndoor

Today I have been listening to my new Rock Jaw Resonate hybrid iems 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/836371/rock-jaw-resonate-impression-thread


----------



## Libertad

Been using the LZ-A3S for a bit now and i agree they are awesome


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those do look sweet! As I mentioned via PM, I haven't been listening to iems very much lately, but this prompted me to dig out the 3570's and throw them on my _very_ expensive Walnut v2 dap... awesome!
  
 I'm looking forward to your impressions of the new beasts


----------



## jant71

Man, 3570 + Walnut!! Your poor wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really the road to financial ruin there, lol!
  
 Seriously those two would make sense to pair together and get a good result knowing about the signatures.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Oriveti NEW Primacy:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-new-primacy-premium-triple-driver-hybrid-hifi-iem-headphones/reviews/18073


----------



## jant71

I'll start off in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The previously mentioned Elecom have arrived...




  
 Man! haven't had but one Elecom before. An on-ear can from the mid 2000's. So, no comparison with the older GB's from this guy Another who has heard the older 3570 has ordered these though.
  
 First, kudos go to ebay seller yosh-set. We hear of many bad experiences lately especially with some ALI sellers. Yosh-set from Japan was great working on the price and shipping really fast with standard shipping. Rare does an ebay seller have the only listing for an item from Japan and not overcharge. A $46 GB1000 would be $90 from many sellers on ebay and Amazon US. To sell for $4 or $5 above the Japan price with no other competition was great to see. Also good communication and following up to offer assistance and to get whatever I may like even if not listed. Good Job!
  
 First impression is that these are worth the $50 just from unboxing and checking them out. We have a cute little zip case, mini cord wrap, and four pairs of tips. A clip might have been nice as well but not a big deal. The hybrid tips are like old skool UE .fi tips with thicker cores and a bit more bullet shape. Nice tips that seem to match the Grand Bass well for fit and SQ early on.
  
 We do have a small slider and two position post stems and solid build quality. Cable is fine but nothing special. Average thickness and like a slightly better version of the cheaper cables you'll find on a JVC or Philips or Sony or some ear buds. Two sides joined together then runs through a tiny Y and peeled apart after the Y kinda thing. more towards the rubber feel than the plastic feel. My last pair of FX17's cable is similar but thicker and more of a plastic feel and shine to it's sheathing. Plug is a nice L plug in the DUNU or latest AT style with a rubber capping.

 Plug^

 Slider and Y ^

 Two position post ^

 Semi-open design^
  
  
 Fit and finish is perfect on my pair with no issues.
  
 I like the fit as the inner housing is where all the weight is and the arms float out and do decent job with microphonics. Fit seems stable and easy and came quick to learn. Just like them with the outer post and medium tips. May try inner post with bigger tips. This brings the nozzle right up near the edge of the tip and may bring a bigger stage and should minimize the inner core of certain tips effecting tone if they may.
  
 First sound impression is with a normal seal and not trying for extra which may bring more bass. They seem like good strong bass but not super bass. hardcore bassheads could work with it and "normals" will notice the increase but it isn't that much. I like it. My B200 and PM4 aren't for bassheads and these GrandBass add more and it shows but stops before too much where balance is destroyed. Bass seems pretty tight and snappy with no sluggish nor sloppy nature to it.
  
 I feel the treble and mids are still well in balance and the vocals are lovely and have impressed me early on. Bass is still dominant and out in front by a notch with good impact and some feel. Only fair to run them in for a while and play with tips and stuff.
  
 The do have a big grand sound so far. Big, airy, but refined and fun. Not sure if they will open up and I need to A/B with others to get a better sense of the stage
  
 My only other experience with the Elecom on-ear gave me a bit of a Denon feel with their sound. These do as well.
  
*1st UPDATE*(after first extended use):
 The PEEK + TPU + PEEK diaphragm sandwich does exhibit some run in while I let them run and checked in. All on the same page now as the bass doe not stand out as thicker and less articulate than the mids or treble any longer. Overall soundscape is more totally cohesive now and more well blended. More impressive sounding now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a very nice purchase! I now understand and can relate to the 3570 love.
  
 I do hear a bit of a W shape to the response with three distinct points of emphasis. One down low right near the low-bass/sub-bass line, mids(male vocals, perhaps 3-5K), and in the treble with cymbals a bit higher up. I'm hearing these three things pop and lend to the fun sound. A comparison with my JVC FX17 may already show these as the new favorite signature of all my earphones.
  
 In wearing them for the first time for over 30 minutes, I noticed the vent bump area(in the pic above)that does stick out gives some soreness for me Though I noticed more in my right ear which is odd and can give me issues) May pass with use. Something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Zelda

@Dsnuts. how's the M1s MS drop going? got to try this new DAP and must say it's truly amazing in terms of pure SQ, resolution and micro detail. makes even low budget stuff *shine*
 the Bal output really marks a difference from the SE


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was very close to getting one until I started reading the Fiio X5iii thread. I went ahead and pre ordered the X5iii instead.  Considering I have the Geek Wave coming to me as well I will have to skip the M1s. I was hoping for a Massdrop deal but that never happened even though there was  big demand to get it on the site. 
  
 Don't know exactly how things get voted onto become a massdrop item.  I am looking forward to my new X5iii however.


----------



## Zelda

^ well. looking forward to your impressions on the X5iii


----------



## Dsnuts

From the impressions that I have read thus far. It seems the M1S has the SQ especially for balanced. Everyone seems to agree the balanced out of the M1S is awesome sauce. The Fiio X5iii not too many impressions about the balanced sound. The one that I read stated he was not able to determine the difference much using balanced out of the X5iii. But the single ended people seem to be very impressed with. 
  
 I have way more single ended iems and headphones than balanced so that kinda skewed my view of what dap I needed. Plus while not needed I like the idea of having android and a quad core cpu to watch movies and play the occasional games on the thing using bluetooth or wireless phones. 
  
 Speaking of balanced. I have preordered the Hunter from Trinity audio however it does NOT come with a balanced cable.  However if you got the Master upgrade trade up from the PM4 you get a balanced cable.  That is a good deal just to get that balanced cable not to mention an entirely new iem. I do believe that upgrade will dry up very soon so any of you guys were considering getting the Master Iwould go about it sooner than later. 
  
 New discovery that look interesting. 
  
  





I know everyone is looking at the Planar headphones from Monoprice. These are $40 and have dual drivers a 50mm and 30mm. 
  
 And the XXX triple hybrid IEMs





These have to be the cheapest dual BA w/ single Dynamic hybrids I have seen for $50.  Anybody try a pair of these? These have to sound better than $50 in sonics is my thought.


----------



## ngoshawk

A link to my x5iii review. What a wonderful mid-if DAP it is, too!

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x5-3rd-gen-premium-hi-res-dap/reviews/18104


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Ya I was very close to getting one until I started reading the Fiio X5iii thread. I went ahead and pre ordered the X5iii instead.  Considering I have the Geek Wave coming to me as well I will have to skip the M1s. I was hoping for a Massdrop deal but that never happened even though there was  big demand to get it on the site.
> 
> Don't know exactly how things get voted onto become a massdrop item.  I am looking forward to my new X5iii however.




You have a Wave coming? I'm shocked (and sorry), have one coming as well...(I hope)


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> You have a Wave coming? I'm shocked (and sorry), have one coming as well...(I hope)


 
 Ya It is crazy ain't it? LH Labs effectively lost any long term reputation with the flop that is the Geek wave. If and when they actually get these out. 
  
 I had an option to upgrade my Wave but no force on this planet will make me spend more money on anything related to them folks. You realize Dr. Jazz the Fiio X5iii is pretty much a top of the line Wave?  Though I would rather spend $400 than over 1K.  
  
 If wave came out at a reasonable time it would have been worth what they were asking us to pay.. Not any more. I feel bad for anyone that spend more than the basic form of the wave. In waiting so long for the player. That tech has been passed by.. 
  
 Take a look at the X5iii is my point. What a damn shame.


----------



## doctorjazz

@DSnuts, it is indeed a shame. They has lots of good will (and invested cash), and blew it badly.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> @DSnuts, it is indeed a shame. They has lots of good will (and invested cash), and blew it badly.


 

 totally agree, as well almost blowing up my ears in bad software programming on their original
 dac/amp that went from zero to full tilt sound with no warning....i barely escaped serious audio harm...
  
 good luck to you @Dsnuts going Hunting with Trinity!  you will go where no one has gone before...
 while we are stuck at the masters level.....


----------



## twister6

Geek Wave, as in from June of 2014 IGG campaign?!?  WOW, they finally decided to release it...
  
 Regarding M1s and X5iii, if someone can combine X5iii design and features with M1s sound "engine" - that would be one sick DAP!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

twister6 said:


> Geek Wave, as in from June of 2014 IGG campaign?!?  WOW, they finally decided to release it...
> 
> Regarding M1s and X5iii, if someone can combine X5iii design and features with M1s sound "engine" - that would be one sick DAP!!!




No, it's still not released. It still hasn't been declared dead, either, LH Labs still says they are to be let loose on the world late this year (a bit behind schedule). :rolleyes:


----------



## Dsnuts

twister6 said:


> Geek Wave, as in from June of 2014 IGG campaign?!?  WOW, they finally decided to release it...
> 
> Regarding M1s and X5iii, if someone can combine X5iii design and features with M1s sound "engine" - that would be one sick DAP!!!


 
  
 You gotta let me know twister. How is the SQ of the M1s compared to the X5iii. I would venture to guess the balanced of the M1s is superior?


----------



## twister6

dsnuts said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Geek Wave, as in from June of 2014 IGG campaign?!?  WOW, they finally decided to release it...
> ...


 
  
 I need to spend a little more time with X5iii, which I'm planning to do soon in preparation for its review (once I'm done with dx200 review), but from a few brief impressions M1s balanced was indeed superior.  But you know how it is, sometimes superior means a better pair up synergy with a particular selection of IEMs/headphones, and also considering different DACs used in M1s vs X5iii which contribute to a sound sig.  One thing that stands out for me, I have a lot of sensitive IEMs and M1s is dead silent while X5iii has quite a noticeable background hiss (with sensitive iems).  But then, M1s is so "primitive" and minimalistic when it comes to a design and an interface, while X5iii is superior with its touch screen interface, Google Play store support, and lots of other features.  For example, if you are using wireless headphones, X5iii head-amp section is irrelevant since the sound quality will be as good as any other bluetooth source.  And so on.  But in general, it wouldn't make sense for FiiO to tune X5iii to a summit-fi level because they won't be able to sell X7ii when it becomes available


----------



## Dsnuts

Makes sense.  I have way more phones that are single ended vs balanced any how. Eventually it came down to how solid the X5iii looked to operate. Never had an issue with Fiio daps so I went with the X5iii and all the added features of it.
  
 My pono does an awesome job with balanced and also uses a sabre chip. Went for the X5iii for the dual AK chips. Will see for myself in a few weeks how it is. 
  
 Wave..


----------



## Raketen

dsnuts said:


> Ya It is crazy ain't it? LH Labs effectively lost any long term reputation with the flop that is the Geek wave. If and when they actually get these out.
> 
> I had an option to upgrade my Wave but no force on this planet will make me spend more money on anything related to them folks. You realize Dr. Jazz the Fiio X5iii is pretty much a top of the line Wave?  Though I would rather spend $400 than over 1K.
> 
> ...




LH are pretty indefensible as a business operation, but I wouldn't be so down on the Wave yet... at least the GOV2's sound good. I'm dubious that tech has evolved so significantly as to render it obsolete if it sounds good at all.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Good stuff! As I  mentioned, you`re recent posts got me happily listening to my 3570`s again. I`m looking forward to your ongoing impressions of the GB1000's!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh I have no doubt they can make a good sounding product. I own the original geek out 450 and geek pulse. Both sound great but waiting over 3 years for a promised product that was supposed to be out 2 years ago.  It is crazy how long they are taking and still have not finished the final product.  The truth is no one will truly know when and if they will ever finish the wave. Guys have spent thousands on their promised player and nothing to show for it. It is about as close to a scam as it gets really. I remember at one point they promised to include wifi and bluetooth to their player. Probably as they felt bad about the delays.. Both these perks are now perks everyone has to pay for.

 To be honest if I could get the money back from what I payed for my wave. I would love to get me a Aune M1S instead. At least it exists is my point.
  
 I did learn one very important thing from all this. LH labs. Never again. Don't care how good the sound is.


----------



## ngoshawk

twister6 said:


> Geek Wave, as in from June of 2014 IGG campaign?!?  WOW, they finally decided to release it...
> 
> Regarding M1s and X5iii, if someone can combine X5iii design and features with M1s sound "engine" - that would be one sick DAP!!!




Might that be the M5? I REALLY liked the M5 when I had one for a week. Simply stunning. Even though I have my own x5iii coming, I am in the market for a used M5, simply because it did sound so good to me...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thinksound ON2s get praised by Stereophile chief editor and publisher!
  
 The Thinksound ON2s just received a glorious review in STEREOPHILE magazine  April 17th issue (out now),
 page 179.  The review was by John Atkinson, the founder and head publisher of Stereophile, who usually reviews
 much more expensive gear, as a followup to the praise of Sam Telling's July 2014 review of the ON1s  The article
 is not yet on line, so you gotta find the actual magazine to read it as of now.
  
 Atkinson remarks that the ON2s are delightfully uncolored,natural sounding and had forceful bass without boom.
 He notes that the ON2s had little fatigue after over an hour listening, and confidently recommended them to listeners.
  
 DSnuts has been praising these phones for a while now, and they have had little attention in head-fi.org threads.
 My experience with them is similar to Stereophile's, as the ON2s have a remarkable naturalness and
 clarity, especially with acoustic music, that is fabulous at any price.  They sound good right out of phones, computers
 or DAPS, and upscale well with better bass control if amped.  With open box prices sinking to 135.00$ on Amazon,
 they are a tremendous value as well, with multiple cables and a pouch for them included.
  
 Upgrading the cable to a Toxic Cable cable produced a marked increase in soundstage and musicality that
 made them into one of my favorite late night listening and mobile headphone experiences.  DSnuts also commends
 them for their use in portable movie use, with an outstanding soundtrack soundstage.  
  
 They are also well made with real wood cups, and a pleasure to wear.
 Check them out if you have a chance. Others have  called them one of the best phones released in 2016.
 They definitely are a winner and good choice for a mobile companion!!!


----------



## jant71

You mean this one...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Or this one?
  
   
  
 DS isn't the only one around here praising this exceptionally under appreciated set of headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> You mean this one...


 
 What happened here? Painting the house?


----------



## jant71

dsnuts said:


> What happened here? Painting the house?


 

 Hand painting for an extra hundred


----------



## doctorjazz

Always liked my On1, which recently bit the dust, so On2 May be in my future...


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Hand painting for an extra hundred


 
  
 They had a few different custom painted models on there a while back. I can see why they would pare it down, but they were kinda neat.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Always liked my On1, which recently bit the dust, so On2 May be in my future...


 

 Highly recommended for you doctorjazz! you will love them out of your Pono!  good for dog walks also,
 lightweight and attractive!   i could have them hand painted for you if you want also.........i know a few
 artists here.....


----------



## doctorjazz




----------



## B9Scrambler

The SOMiC V4 is a very good dual driver and well worth consideration if you want a detailed, balanced sound with solid build quality and a stellar cable.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-arrival-somic-v4-double-moving-coil-in-ear-earphones/reviews/18205​


----------



## Libertad

Monolith M1060 LCD2 like sound for only $299 this end game for me in cans


----------



## B9Scrambler

Very nice! Heard lots of good about those new Monoprice planars.


----------



## Libertad

The hype is real they run with my customs as far as clrity and have amazing bass and imaging mindblowing performance for the price i recommend them as cheap endgame cans fo sho hommies


----------



## Dsnuts

Been reading that thread. Seems there are some qc issues and the fact that they are using mmcx connectors. Minus this they seem to be the real deal. Might have to investigate further. 
  
 Glad monoprice dropped something like that as that raises the brow of what is the norm for such cans. Hopefully it brings the price down for other manufacturers.


----------



## Libertad

my pair have fortunately been QC issue free and im using my out cable from impact audio so its not really an issue i like the mmcx connector but i agree with others that is should be beefier but ive been having a blast with them


----------



## B9Scrambler

I did not realize they choose MMCX. Seems like a very odd choice for a full sized headphone like that. If it works, it works.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> I did not realize they choose MMCX. Seems like a very odd choice for a full sized headphone like that. If it works, it works.


 
 If they're back in stock soon I think I'll grab one.


----------



## doctorjazz

Any competitions with Hifiman 560 or similar?


----------



## Libertad

doctorjazz said:


> Any competitions with Hifiman 560 or similar?


 
 haven't heard them personally but others in the M1060 thread say there close to 560's/LCD-2's with some preferring the sound signature to the LCD2. The general consensus it that the 560 is still ahead in technical ability.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, sounds like a great find (not if you already have a 560, of course), great price!


----------



## Libertad

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks, sounds like a great find (not if you already have a 560, of course), great price!


 
 Wait do you mean the M560 or the hifiman560? If that's the case it changes things alot those statements i made are in regards to the hifiman560 the M560 are handily bested by the M1060 on all front except isolation and portability (obviously)


----------



## jant71

Went and got another one since the GB1000 was a success. Had to try another. Certainly liking the Elecom house sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 



 



 

What came today was the EHP-CH1010 in the gold/black.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www2.elecom.co.jp/avd/headphone/pickup/ch1010_ch2010/%3Floc%3Dtpf20170118&prev=search

 

These run for about US$65 converting yen to USD and I got them for $67 on ebay plus shipping which was quick as DHL held them yesterday due to the storm here. $15 and left Tokyo on the 14th and I got them this afternoon.

 

I chose the 1010 over the 2010 for a few reasons. The 1010 are said, in early impressions, to be more flat and the 2010 has more of a V with more bass and treble. Already have more of that with the Grand Bass so I went flatter. They are said to have good separation which I like yet still keep things closer w/o a lot of air in between. The smaller size was interesting to me as well.The 2010 is said to have a sharper, airier sound and the 1010 would seem to work better with some podcasts if they are more forgiving and be better with brighter sources.

 

I do first notice the brass housing which are handsome and have some heft. The cable is a little thicker and has more spring in it than the GB1000 cable. Needs to relax and may very well. Not sure I'm liking the accessories as much as the cheaper GB1000. Nice pouch but the zip case with the GB is nicer. Tips have a bit of a smaller bore and they are nice but not convinced they are the best choice for these. GB1000 tips are still as good sounding as any I have on hand but I think the 1010 will sound best with others than the stock though I have yet to confirm. The cord wrap is a better one if a bit bigger than the GB1000's.

 

The early report on the sound is a nice balance but they do have some bass and punch to them. Treble is also very evident. Not sure if the two will calm down. The bass is nice and quick and has good texture and separation out of the box. Sounds well developed with very little boom or bloom at all. Also like the mids/vocals here just like with the GB1000 but they are closer up in the mix and the 1010 should indeed be close to flat after running them in a bit. So far another winner and very likable. Well tuned and refined and shapes of the CKR9 as an Amazon Japan reviewer said as they own both. The look and the sound will probably appeal to you if you like the CKR9.


Still early, only hours in but I threw them up against the GB1000, the Brainwavz B150, and B200. Easy to hear the jump in clarity vs. the GB1000 and the better balance and the 1010 has more quickness and energy. Need to amp though since GB1000 likes amping even though it does well w/o. GB1000 does like a brighter EQ setting and does better that way.

Compared the 1010 quickly to the Brainwavz unamped and with the GB1000 tips on and Brainwavz hybrids(Sony clones) on the BW models. So, none are totally stock but with tips I like a bit better. No EQ and where the BW take the GB1000 to task with their better balanced F.R. they can no longer do such a thing. Tuning is pretty much done as well as the BW armature models. Yet I like the Elecom a bit better as they are a bit less polite, less smooth. More energy and a bit brighter treble that throws the detail more in your face. Treble may be a bit less extended than the B200. The Elecom and Cowon may get along well but I'd say the CH1010 performs as well as the B200 but I like the signature a bit more as it is more lively and the treble detail seems even easier to hear how words from vocalists clearly and easier to be made out than anything else outside of my recabled PM4. Clarity and transparency are right there but with a bit more fun. 

May just put the 1010 right behind the PM4 fixed with a non-stock cable which improves them. I know Zelda rates the B200 right there with the LZ-A4 and I rate the B200 as better than the stock PM4 and a bit behind the "fixed" PM4 and people rate the Trinity "Master" right with the LZ-A4. Master seems to be close to how the "fixed" PM4 sounds so the little CH1010 seems to do a good job keeping up with decent mid-fier's for a good price.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks Jant71 for your quick and deep impressions of the Elecom 1010.  Sounds like more an allrounder than the GB1000, which
 is a bass monster.....glad you are enjoying them and find them worthy of the best of the mid tier current iems!  
 Curious what you recalled the PM4 with to make it acceptable and great to you?? silver or copper or hybrid wire?
 Im still waiting on the Master and PM6 so holding up judgement on the Trinity products till new engineering break throughs come about.
 I still really like the double dynamic Trinity drivers(Sabres) from the previous generation....Meanwhile I'm still wondering if anyone in these 
 parts has heard the beryllium driver IEMs from Elecom, their top of the line earphone.???
 My Elecom GB1000 are super when driven from Calyx M and RSA Emmaline (they like high output into them very much), but
 still struggling with good fit and bass isolation in ear canal.  any tip tips?? hell, its almost st patricks day and gotta
 get tipsy soon too!


----------



## jant71

Ah, yes. Tomorrow is the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did notice the easier fit with the smaller size of the CH1010...

 Though, the GB1000 is best for me going up to large size on the outer post position. I know I like Penon tips on them. http://penonaudio.com/3-Pairs-In-ear-Silicone-Eartips
 Good shape and firmness and a bit more length works for me anyhow.
  
 As for the PM4, it is a silver + OCC cable I used. Also extra filters in the tips depending on source since the PM4 has a good amount of treble which strides the line when paired with something bright. Like I said I fixed that by adding the extra filters in. Cable adds bass and stage and improves the placement within the stage.
  
 Not sure if the Elecom flagship is not the dual driver axial phase 12.5mm + 11.6mm? Or the hybrid??


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> Ah, yes. Tomorrow is the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chestcal

I'd like a set of these myself, but I'm a stickler for wanting to know the differences between the models. For example, what's the diff between the *ELECOM EHP- "F" /HH1000ABK *and the *ELECOM EHP- "**R" /HH1000ABK *models?


----------



## jant71

chestcal said:


> I'd like a set of these myself, but I'm a stickler for wanting to know the differences between the models. For example, what's the diff between the *ELECOM EHP- "F" /HH1000ABK *and the *ELECOM EHP- "**R" /HH1000ABK *models?


 
  
 Don't think there is any real difference just color according to the site... " As for the color of "EHP-R/HH1000A series", standard Black and silver, "EHP-F/HH1000ABK" prepared for Black."
  
 As I told Drblue, if they weren't over a year old already, I might give them a go. Probably wait for what's next. They also seem to need more power to blossom unlike the GB1000 or CH1010 which also do but don't disappoint straight out of a portable. Especially the CH1010 which has quickness, energy, and an effortlessness to them regardless.  
  
 As for the CH1010, I have found the downsides. With larger tips I get a little driver flex. Not if I tug on my ears or just go a bit slower. Only when just stuffing them in but I can avoid it. Any decent movement such as a commute and you'll probably find the slider comes in handy and a clip is a good idea as they have some microphonics.  And they pretty much make the still fairly new GB1000 kinda obsolete as they sound way better, fit better, and have a more premium feel and look. Not sure till after any 'NTS" subsides but I look at the Grand Bass and feel bad cause I don't see myself reaching for them over the CH1010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Gone through different earphones and sources so it is hard to totally judge right but have to say these are the best sound under $79 I have ever had. RE0 I may have had them back when they where $139 but can say I don't think the bass can run with the Elecom outside of detail nor the mids which were too sterile and lacked inflection/emotion. Low through mids seem more complete with emotion and decay to go along with quickness and detail. The CH1010 just sounds "right" with nothing missing or lacking. A few hours of run in have shown them develop in the bass like the GB1000 did(but it did lessen in amount slightly) but the stage grew in size and air which the GB1000 never really did. The rear vent and big housing and 12.5mm make for a good recipe for stage and they have a good one but the CH1010 is bigger sounding and does front to back 3D better. They have a tall and pretty wide stage with decent depth but intimate close to the stage sound. The closer you get to the screen the bigger it becomes sort of thing; close but big. Combined with the close up in the middle of things and the quick,  energetic and somewhat aggressive nature they tend to be a catchy listen that is as engaging as I have heard since maybe the B2 which may just be a good description for those familiar. A B2/DBA02 with more meat on the bone. They take my older MP3's that sound kinda dull and add life and brightness to them which is a great trick. Other in my stable now make better MP3's and FLACS, WAVS stand out as better and the older worse files sound dull. Have no clue how it makes those better and closes the difference with the newer, better files. Those do sound better but not as much as that older stuff.
  
 Maybe the most notable standout with my current Cowon player was the DUNU Titan T5 which with the right EQ preset and furry Tingo flocked tips made them balance out and sound just right. Really liked those and was looking for something like that(those were part of a tour so I didn't own them for but a week). These may even top those and were half the price. Perfect sound with large GB1000 tips and BBE MP preset on the Cowon. Still need to listen with other sources and see how they behave. I did use the 1010 with my SPARC HD radio portable this morning at the park and they sounded great there as well. That has a bit warmer sound but there is no adjustments available. HD or regular radio you can just hear a better phone present the studio better(for sports talk or games) and give a better picture that is more accurate and positioned correctly. The CH1010 do a better job making it sound more real and like you are there than they should for the price.
  
 Oh, yeah, how can I forget the ATH-E40  The cheap Dual-Phase AT monitor earphone. Think I got those for $79 after coupon. I would say the over ear is better for the microphonics and the E40 have some air and a pretty big sound with decent clarity. I do remember when i had the LZ-A4 prototype before the improvements and the E40 beat them to my surprise. I would say, from my recent memory of them, the CH1010 would do to the E40 what the E40 did to the A4 proto and be a nice step up. More fun, more clean and clear. The monitor presentation spaces out but is more 2D projected to monitor with and not so fun for music listening. Mids would be more engaging and evident. Detail and clarity is better. Bass on the CH1010 is closer to the high quality of the CKR9 than the E40. Speed and energy would go to Elecom as well. No doubt the E40 would be beat in a majority of are as technically and they don't stand a chance with me for liking the signature as much.
  
 Pics:
  
 Sunbathing

 Bigger 9.4mm magnets have some pull

 Plug is brass or brass look to match

 Y and slider bigger than GB1000

  

 Fabric in nozzle more like CKR's than the metal mesh in the GB1000


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> Don't think there is any real difference just color according to the site... " As for the color of "EHP-R/HH1000A series", standard Black and silver, "EHP-F/HH1000ABK" prepared for Black."
> 
> As I told Drblue, if they weren't over a year old already, I might give them a go. Probably wait for what's next. They also seem to need more power to blossom unlike the GB1000 or CH1010 which also do but don't disappoint straight out of a portable. Especially the CH1010 which has quickness, energy, and an effortlessness to them regardless.
> 
> ...


 

 If you want the GB1000 to really sing you need to give them LOTS of POWER, and then they do become a Grand Bass Monster! but we are talking using a RSA Emmeline SR71 amp out a Calyx M to give them thick textures and bass authority without midrange bleed and treble harshness. Then, they approach ASG 2.0 glory at 1/6 the price.  but for out of your phone or radio simple use, it sounds like
 the 1010s are better in pocket.....and sound really good!  nice to have phones that perform well right out of your pocket without the extra cables and amps of course. I really like my
 BlueEverBlue EX for that, the Rockets, etc. single dynamic driver high performers....but for late night listening i grab the Emmeline out of the Calyx M for maximum musicality for budget iems..as well as
 the Sony 7550s, etc. still curious about the Beryllium coated drivers and their performance.....


----------



## Hisoundfi

The kick-arse LZ-A4:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/18235


----------



## jant71

New Pioneer... http://www.pioneer-audiovisual.eu/eu/def/products/se-ch9t




 Developed and Certified for Playback of Hi-Res Audio Formats
 Ultra-Wide-Spectrum 9.7 mm (3/8˝) Dynamic Drivers for Accurate Detail Reproduction and Excellent Imaging Performance
 Airflow Control Port Technology Improves Mid-band Clarity
 Machined Brass Nozzle and Aluminum Housing Provides Excellent Rigidity for Deep, Accurate Bass
 Driver Design: Fully Enclosed 9.7 mm Dynamic Driver
 Impedance: 26 Ohms
 Frequency Response: 5 Hz–50 kHz
 Sensitivity: 108 dB
 Maximum Input Power: 100 mW


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> The kick-arse LZ-A4:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/18235




Liked'em did ya Like I said in another post the combination of the A4 and Opus #1 witg 16 core silver plate is the best $680.00 I've spent on portable to date and honestly if I had a lick os sense I could stop right here


----------



## plazzo

jant71 said:


> Ah, yes. Tomorrow is the day
> 
> I did notice the easier fit with the smaller size of the CH1010...
> 
> ...




These Elecom look amazing! If they sound as they look I will consider getting one


----------



## jant71

plazzo said:


> These Elecom look amazing! If they sound as they look I will consider getting one


 

 They do have a premium look and feel. Sound even exceeds that. Best earphone purchase in years actually.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> They do have a premium look and feel. Sound even exceeds that. Best earphone purchase in years actually.


 
  
 Japanese stuff is always interesting. Hopefully more people start checking them out. They're definitely on my wishlist. Thanks for bringing these and the Pioneers to light @jant71!


----------



## jant71

We also have the Panny that slots in below the HDE10S...


Two-color lineup (RP-HDE 5) where high quality metallic luster stands out


Aluminum body adopting high quality metal feeling adopted.

Enjoy the high res music while enjoying color coordination with 2 color line up.



※ RP-HDE 5M will only be silver (-S).





















Fidelity reproduction of precise sound of high resolution sound source (5 Hz to 45 kHz)




A powerful and tightened high sound quality is realized with a diameter 11 mm HD axial driver adopting an extra control magnet and a super multilayer film (MLF) diaphragm which faithfully reproduces the high resolution sound source.











Remote control with microphone that can operate smartphone (RP-HDE 5 M)





You can operate music play / pause without touching your smartphone with your remote control with microphone.

You can also make incoming calls while you play inside music while you are inside.






<Applicable model>

Diameter 3.5 mm / 4 pole earphone

Microphone terminal smartphone



● L type 4 pole stereo mini plug adoption


 









Stereo mini plug











Selectable earpieces (M size attached to earphones)











Code adjustment holder










● Impedance: 20 Ω / ● Sound pressure sensitivity: 110 dB / mW / ● Maximum input: 200 mW / ● Reproduction frequency band: 5 to 45,000 Hz


Case looks good, gold is pretty, and I like the extra tips sizes especially if the Large and XL are sized right.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Aune S6:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-s6/reviews/18251


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> We also have the Panny that slots in below the HDE10S...





Cool that does look like the same driver design, just half mm smaller. I really enjoy the HDE10-S aside from some fit/tip issues. For anyone that was waiting on the inevitable price decrease I noticed the other day it's now around $130 from various importers.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

raketen said:


> Cool that does look like the same driver design, just half mm smaller. I really enjoy the HDE10-S aside from some fit/tip issues. For anyone that was waiting on the inevitable price decrease I noticed the other day it's now around $130 from various importers.


 

 HDE10S is quite good in balanced cabling with good balanced DAP such as PONO or PH3. great dynamics and musicality!! and loves
 more power amping further takes another level up!!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Some kick-arse bluetooth headphones:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-mk802-bluetooth-wireless-over-ear-headphones-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-blue/reviews/18282


----------



## ngoshawk

RHA L DAC/AMP video review. A decent effort by RHA. I did enjoy it!


----------



## ngoshawk

CL1/CL750 video review:


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Thinksound On2:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/thinksound-on2-wood-on-ear-monitor-headphone-natural-black/reviews/18300


----------



## ngoshawk

RHA DAC/AMP L1 review is live:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-dacamp-l1/reviews/18303


----------



## Podster

ngoshawk said:


> RHA DAC/AMP L1 review is live:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-dacamp-l1/reviews/18303




Nice job but phoet on that overpriced DAC/AMP, I want that little Opel GT


----------



## ngoshawk

RHA CL1 review is live:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/rha-cl1-ceramic/reviews/18304


----------



## ngoshawk

podster said:


> Nice job but phoet on that overpriced DAC/AMP, I want that little Opel GT


 

 LOL, it was quite a nice car to drive...and work on.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fischer Audio's stuff needs to get some more love around here. I've got the Paco, Spark, and Dubliz Enhanced in for review right now and all three are great. Dubliz Enhanced especially! That review is on the way, but for now you can check out the Paco which I think goes punch-for punch with the Brainwavz Jive and Accutone Lyra, both great earphones at that 30 dollar mark. Their signatures are all shockingly similar. Paco takes the cake though when it comes to detail retrieval and finding a comfortable balance between treble/mids/bass. Really enjoyable listen 
  
  
          ​  
Review​   ​


----------



## Hisoundfi

FLC 8S:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/flc-technology-flc-8s/reviews/18312


----------



## Kurdt-bada

Hi if anyone is interested yesterday I ordered the vt audio 8ba+1dynamic I'm very satisfied with my other purchases from aliexpress specially with the hisenior audio dc8 8ba these are incredible for the price and easily blows my fischer amps rhapsody and my shockwave iii. Will post some impressions and pics soon. I also ordered a nice silver cable which looks amazing for the price too.


----------



## Ahmad313

kurdt-bada said:


> Hi if anyone is interested yesterday I ordered the vt audio 8ba+1dynamic I'm very satisfied with my other purchases from aliexpress specially with the hisenior audio dc8 8ba these are incredible for the price and easily blows my fischer amps rhapsody and my shockwave iii. Will post some impressions and pics soon. I also ordered a nice silver cable which looks amazing for the price too.


 
 Glad to hear about this ,  i am also interested in these iem and had read very positive feedback from the buyers but i was waiting to see some impressions from any of head-fi fellow so it's nice you ordered one now i am eagerly waiting for your detailed impressions ,  
 Wish you a happy purchase friend , , ,


----------



## jant71

Not sure I was gonna but said why the **** not! After looking at a few of the real life pics and reading some old reviews such as Dweaver's DJE-1500 review. These came in a few hours ago from B&H Photo. Nice for a little rainy day fun...
  
 http://pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Headphones/Lifestyle/SE-CH9T
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  

 Those are my JVC FX17 tips(size L) and not the stock which are a more generic all black matte finish silicone type.
  
 Similar sleeved packaging as the Elecom that is probably done by the same people.
  
 The Pioneer have a style borrowed seemingly from a mix of Klipsch and Westone but they did it right with more metal and rubberized back. They fit me great and are easy to seal and very comfy. Good isolation without that deep a fit. They won't go deep in many ears since the nozzles are just shy of 7mm wide to the outside edge. Of course a wider bore does make for a bigger stage, right? Cable is a bit Westone-ish but thicker and less supple but still fairly quiet. There is a one button mic/remote and a slider that runs up to the mic position. At $129, I'm sure one can find a cable upgrade(MMCX connectors) the included one but it seems solid as is the rest of the build. Obviously more robust than lower end Westone or the Brainwavz B150 and B200 are.
  
 Accessories include one of the more pathetic pouches for an earphone priced around $100. Smallish, fake suede type and also pretty thin. Elecom gave a semi-hard zip case for $50 and a thicker vinyl style with the spring open top for $65. You get 3  pair of generic tips and 1 pair of connector sleeves to slide over the MMCX connectors and seal the bottom. These are the best and most useful accessory they include. Very blah accs.-wise but they did seem to put the money into the others areas thankfully as the looks fit and performance are worth the $$$.
  
 Very early sound impression is along the same vane as the Elecom CH1010. Builds on it being bigger and yet more forward sounding. Great coherency from the single driver. Nice punch with reach and good bass realism even early on. The transition and blending of the bass, mids, and treble is excellent. They connect so nice and don't step on each others toes. Pick what you want and focus on it but I can't pick it favoring anything at the moment. Harmonious may just be the word. Musical as well is a good descriptive for these.
  
 I did do a quick comparison against the $200 B200. Of course the heft and solidness of the cable and housings just gives a nicer fell. Bigger but a quicker, better fit for me vs. the B200. The B200 is has a smoothness and slight darkness to them but against the pioneer they sound a bit unrefined and not as smooth. Sharp with two armatures tuned to be smooth vs. a single dynamic done well so that it is more liquid and has true smoothness vs. a type of pseudo smoothness. CH9T is also a bit more extended bigger and more forward and more natural in sound. The notes are bigger weightier and more 3D but more natural and smoother/more organic. Even early on the B200 wins the accessory battle but the Pioneer CH9T wins the rest.
  
 Off to burn them in some and probably take them outside tomorrow and give them a good test in the real world


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Not sure I was gonna but said why the **** not! After looking at a few of the real life pics and reading some old reviews such as Dweaver's DJE-1500 review. These came in a few hours ago. Nice for a little rainy day fun...
> 
> 
> Those are my JVC FX17 tips(size L) and not the stock which are a more generic all black matte finish silicone type.
> ...


 
  
 So glad the Duracell's are turning out to be a winner. Nice pics of the housings as well. Shows of the shape nicely. They look comfortable.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> "So glad the Duracell's are turning out to be a winner. Nice pics of the housings as well. Shows of the shape nicely. They look comfortable."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jant71

I'll update a bit on my findings of my latest purchases...
  
*Elecom GB1000 *- I have found that the GB1000 and CH1010 sound better swapping tips with each other. CH1010 tips clean up the bass a bit and being firmer help with the fit/comfort. They like amping but really you need to feed them cleaner sound or EQ to catch up with clean and detailed sound of the CH1010. They both have the same specs and take the same volume settings and respond the same to amping even though they are totally different driver size and composition. I can just grab and go and get a better level of SQ by throwing them on the WIDE preset in the BBE suite on my Cowon. The bigger thinner effect makes them huge stage-wise and cleans them up and tightens the bass. Keeps them in the rotation. 
  
*Elecom CH1010 *- Cable has relaxed nicely and along with the housings and rest of the build screams premium at a budget price. Sound has gotten a bit flatter with run in. It would seem there are two flavors between the CH2010 and CH1010 still. 2010 for the bass and 1010 for the flatter sound. Less driver flex in my right ear with more use and just having learn to fit w/o generating it as much. Can still use a clip if serious movement is in the plans and to avoid zippers and such. Still a great recommendation since the prices are starting to drop and there are choice of sound between the two "brothers".
  
*Pioneer CH9T *- Don't think I have had a better ergonomic experience after using them out at the park today. Had Earsonics, Klipsch Custom series, Westone, AT, Shure, and other over ear designs. Really think they did their homework and designed them well outside of the wide nozzle which possibly will challenge smaller canals. Cable and phones performed flawlessly with regards to footfall noise and microphonics while having above average isolation and barely there comfort. Nice when you can go about your business and forget about the earphones even when you are concentrating on how they perform to relay it here  No driver flex or readjustments for me even with slightly differing ear canals. mic pod is right about chin level for me and the slider works well and goes the right length to still do the job perfectly.  Sound is still a work in progress; perhaps a bit of bloom has come off the out of the box smoothness. Not gonna say they are better than the Elecom yet. About the same. Pioneer needs one notch more volume but the more headphone like sound presentation, the vocals, and balance are so, so close. They may be brothers perhaps. 9.8mm vs. 9.7mm and they could both be from Fosters/Fostex. I know of Pioneer using drivers from them and the sound and packaging are so close that they may use all the same sources. Not unhappy surprisingly even with paying $50 more and getting essentially a different form factor with 90% similar signature since the Pioneer does have replaceable cables and they did the form factor so well. The CH1010 is not going to be useful when whacking a racquetball around. That they sound so close is kinda good since I don't favor either at this point which keeps me happy with both and this is my favorite sig in a while. Elecom came in and ushered other less likable sigs out of the rotation but these are two peas in the proverbial pod. Perhaps the Pioneer just needs to drop to the Japanese $99 price from the $129 US price and they deserve a real zip case and a clip to be the full package. 
  
 Edit:  Pioneer CH9T is running in and becoming more distinctive. Now vs. the Elecom there is suddenly an adjustment period needed as they sound more different now. Outside of needed a notch or two volume more depending on device for the Pioneer, an A/B is not as simple or easy as it was before. Takes way more time to adjust now though hard to describe just yet what is different other than the Pioneer layering out and separating and all bloom has come off now. The distinctions in the Pioneer tone and presentation are here now and not so close to the CH1010 anymore. More and different change than the Elecom which stayed nearly the same but got quicker, flatter(less bass), and cleaner. Perhaps the loosening of the driver allowed the air flow control port to work on the sound more. (there is a front vent in the bass but also the hole one top of the control port) as seen here under the...


----------



## Dsnuts

So this I was browsing the deals thread and someone posted this deal
  
 Cuz we all need another headphone.
  
  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA29P4WP7163&ignorebbr=1  Had to get one. Always been curious about em.


----------



## doctorjazz

That link didn't work, is that for the 1350? I saw that in the Deals Thread. They're good headphones, have a pair.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fixed. These have Tesla drivers and in the end cost $100. Why not. Look forward to them.  I did some review reading on these. Was wondering how well they amp?


----------



## waynes world

Why not indeed - they rock! I would have snagged them for that awesome price but they don't ship to Canada. 

Most incredible bass. Amping will make them sound only more incredible. The one shortcoming that prompted me to return mine within the return period a few years ago was the viscous clamping factor. But others may not be so sensitive. Still, they sounded so good that I've always kept them on the radar!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have read about that clamping force. A bit of stretching should do the trick.
  
 You want to talk about clamping .
  
 ATH-Pro700MK2s. WOW. I remember the feeling fondly the first time I put them on to hear the muddiest darkest dank sound in existence.
  
 If the sound don't get to you they surely will squeeze your noggin so hard. Just might squeeze your eye balls out of your eye sockets. Not an exaggeration unfortunately.
  
 Behold the single worse sounding headphones by Audio Technica. Yes even worse than the ear piercing ATH -AD700. Can't believe they still sell these things.


----------



## Raketen

dsnuts said:


> If the sound don't get to you they surely will squeeze your noggin so hard. Just might squeeze your eye balls out of your eye sockets. Not an exaggeration unfortunately.
> 
> Behold the single worse sounding headphones by Audio Technica. Yes even worse than the ear piercing ATH -AD700. Can't believe they still sell these things.




dat bass tho...

Been a while since I had them but 1350s did scale pretty well with my portable amp at least IIRC. $100 kind of a ridiculous price even just considering the build quality.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Acoustic Research M20 DAP with 5 inch screen oO:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/acoustic-research-ar-m20-dap/reviews/18355


----------



## doctorjazz

dsnuts said:


> Fixed. These have Tesla drivers and in the end cost $100. Why not. Look forward to them.  I did some review reading on these. Was wondering how well they amp?




I have them for a while (not the Gold-is that just for sexy looks?), but I generally don't use them at home. I actually did a comparison of them with some other on ears I was using about 3 years ago. I've changed my mind on stuff a whole lot since then, was just starting my fun/analytical headphone journey at the time, and I listen differently since then, and I've gotten to like the 1350 much mor3. My on ear headphone use these days is mostly for outdoor use; I generally walk the dog with them. (at home, use either the HE-1000, my go to, or whatever I need to review). My 3 over ears that I alternated recently were the Amperior, the 1350, and the On1 (the On1 broke, the band went kaput, so it is now out of the rotation). I did find the 1350 the best of the 3 technically-soundstage, openness, detail. I did feel there was a bit of a discontinuity in the 1350 though; all the different parts of the picture, while done really well, didn't quite hang together as well as the other 2. Just on a non analytical note, I most often reached for the On1 recently (maybe I'll go for an On2 if it is on sale one of these days). The Senn and On1 are similar, but the On1 sounded a bit more technically accomplished, and the gestalt, overall picture, was the best of them (and they look really good). Having said that, I didn't really do a head to head after the review below (I probably wouldn't feel exactly the same now, but, hey, we learn over time). Tyll did a review of the 1350, and raved about them (but he actually did note the same discontinuity that I did). So, I usually use them with either a phone (HTC10 now), or with a DAP (previously the DX90, now my Pono), but I could plug them into my MicroZOTL2 if you'd like, I'd bet they scale up nicely as they are such good technical performers. 


http://www.head-fi.org/t/694010/comparison-of-sennheiser-amperior-beyerdynamic-dt-1350-martin-logan-micros-90-and-yamaha-hph-200-or-how-i-spent-my-winter-vacation
Comparison of Sennheiser Amperior, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, Martin Logan Micros 90. And Yamaha HPH-200 (or, how I spent my winter vacation)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I have them for a while (not the Gold-is that just for sexy looks?), but I generally don't use them at home. I actually did a comparison of them with some other on ears I was using about 3 years ago. I've changed my mind on stuff a whole lot since then, was just starting my fun/analytical headphone journey at the time, and I listen differently since then, and I've gotten to like the 1350 much mor3. My on ear headphone use these days is mostly for outdoor use; I generally walk the dog with them. (at home, use either the HE-1000, my go to, or whatever I need to review). My 3 over ears that I alternated recently were the Amperior, the 1350, and the On1 (the On1 broke, the band went kaput, so it is now out of the rotation). I did find the 1350 the best of the 3 technically-soundstage, openness, detail. I did feel there was a bit of a discontinuity in the 1350 though; all the different parts of the picture, while done really well, didn't quite hang together as well as the other 2. Just on a non analytical note, I most often reached for the On1 recently (maybe I'll go for an On2 if it is on sale one of these days). The Senn and On1 are similar, but the On1 sounded a bit more technically accomplished, and the gestalt, overall picture, was the best of them (and they look really good). Having said that, I didn't really do a head to head after the review below (I probably wouldn't feel exactly the same now, but, hey, we learn over time). Tyll did a review of the 1350, and raved about them (but he actually did note the same discontinuity that I did). So, I usually use them with either a phone (HTC10 now), or with a DAP (previously the DX90, now my Pono), but I could plug them into my MicroZOTL2 if you'd like, I'd bet they scale up nicely as they are such good technical performers.
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/694010/comparison-of-sennheiser-amperior-beyerdynamic-dt-1350-martin-logan-micros-90-and-yamaha-hph-200-or-how-i-spent-my-winter-vacation
> Comparison of Sennheiser Amperior, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, Martin Logan Micros 90. And Yamaha HPH-200 (or, how I spent my winter vacation)


 

 doctorjazz: get yourself an open box ON2....they are magic sounding headphones, one of the most musical phones i have ever heard! if you don't like them
 return them to amazon, but i have a feeling you will love them, and they are better made than the old ON1s you used to have.  they do benefit tremendously
 from a better cable.  amping improves them somewhat, but really designed for main use out of portable gear also. YMMV of course, and this is just MHO!


----------



## B9Scrambler

drbluenewmexico said:


> doctorjazz: get yourself an open box ON2....they are magic sounding headphones, one of the most musical phones i have ever heard! if you don't like them
> return them to amazon, but i have a feeling you will love them, and they are better made than the old ON1s you used to have.  they do benefit tremendously
> from a better cable.  amping improves them somewhat, but really designed for main use out of portable gear also. YMMV of course, and this is just MHO!


 
  
 I'll back Dr. Blue on that. The On2 is truly something special  Need to get mine back from my cousin....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

b9scrambler said:


> I'll back Dr. Blue on that. The On2 is truly something special  Need to get mine back from my cousin....


 

 hey B9! get them back while you can, those ON2  are highly addicting!!!. your cousin could leave town...etc etc....


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, just waiting on a sale, maybe a Massdrop drop, likely go for it when the price is right! (OK right now with my Senn Amperiors and the Beyerdynamic DT-1350). Can never have too much STUFF!


----------



## jant71

I wanna try one of these...


 Anyone had the SHL3565? I mean outside of the one already existing Head-fi impression which I have read


----------



## ericp10

dsnuts said:


> So this I was browsing the deals thread and someone posted this deal
> 
> Cuz we all need another headphone.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA29P4WP7163&ignorebbr=1  Had to get one. Always been curious about em.


 
  
  
 All I know is that their flagship T1 v2 is the best headphone I've ever heard, period.  Let us know Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have always wanted to try these. I know on ears are not the most fave among headfiers but this deal which is still going on by the way ends up being $100.  A coworker of mine also took the plunge. 
  
 Can't wait to give em a go. Good to see you posting on the thread ericp. Will compare to my current fave portables the ON2 of course. 
  
 Should make for an interesting comparison.


----------



## ngoshawk

Speaking of ON2's...I just picked up a pair from a fellow Head-fier, and really, REALLY like them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ngoshawk said:


> Speaking of ON2's...I just picked up a pair from a fellow Head-fier, and really, REALLY like them.


 
  
 Hidden gem of 2016. Glad to see they're starting to get some more exposure. Now you just need to try the BeB 1200EX. Another hidden gem.


----------



## crabdog

Posted my review of the Phatlab Sassy II. She's a little firecracker!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/phatlab-sassy-ii-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/18379


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the excellent Aune S6:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-s6/reviews/18382


----------



## Dsnuts

I got my DT1350s and I have to say this has got to be the best bang for the money SQ I have ever heard on anything.
  


 These things are for real. I had no idea just how good these are. This thing just sounds absolutely stunning out of the box using the X5iii. I thought they might be a bit harder to drive due to them being 80 ohms but I can tell they are very efficient. 
  
 Kind of a bumber I recently got a trade for a new HD630vb sennheiser for my SRH1540s.  Those cost MSRP $500.. These little Beyers set me back a $100. I am more impressed with these little guys.

 The only fear I had was with comfort. They have a similar comfort level of the ON2s so no issues there.  Absolutely blown away by the much bigger than the size SQ on these small cans. My X5iii just found yet another companion.
  
 Next time these are on sale. Highly recommended.


----------



## Viber

dsnuts said:


> I got my DT1350s and I have to say this has got to be the best bang for the money SQ I have ever heard on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You got them for 100$ ? where??


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


----------



## crabdog

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


 
 Ohh I'm super interested in these. Was disappointed that the B2M never caught on around here, it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Dsnuts

viber said:


> You got them for 100$ ? where??


 
  
 I subscribe to the Deals discussion thread. Recently got a IDSD Black Label for $400 new and my DT1350 from newegg for $120 with $20 credit. Which makes them $100. Warning however. That thread will make you spend your cash!


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Ohh I'm super interested in these. Was disappointed that the B2M never caught on around here, it's still one of my favorites.




The B2M does interest me but the TFZ Series 1S and 3 were disappointing to me. Too mid forward and bass was over done


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> The B2M does interest me but the TFZ Series 1S and 3 were disappointing to me. Too mid forward and bass was over done


 
  
 I have all of the TFZ series iems and honestly speaking the B2M is on a different level than the Series 1 and 3. As in much better fidelity across the board. In fact it is probably one of the better all rounders in the <200 USD segment. If one doesn't like to tinker with filters, I say get the B2M over the LZ A4. The B2M has bass that is north of neutral, but unlike the Series IEMS, it is not loose flabby or one dimensional. Rumbles like a mother and has great depth with no bleed into the midrange. 
  
 The midrange is detailed and musical and spacious. Treble is quite well done in my opinion, no hint of sharpness or sibilance no matter how much you crank this baby. IMO my top 2 recommendations are LZ A4 and TFZ B2M at the moment.


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> I have all of the TFZ series iems and honestly speaking the B2M is on a different level than the Series 1 and 3. As in much better fidelity across the board. In fact it is probably one of the better all rounders in the <200 USD segment. If one doesn't like to tinker with filters, I say get the B2M over the LZ A4. The B2M has bass that is north of neutral, but unlike the Series IEMS, it is not loose flabby or one dimensional. Rumbles like a mother and has great depth with no bleed into the midrange.
> 
> The midrange is detailed and musical and spacious. Treble is quite well done in my opinion, no hint of sharpness or sibilance no matter how much you crank this baby. IMO my top 2 recommendations are LZ A4 and TFZ B2M at the moment.




Oh I'm sure but this iem looks to be a special edition 'Series" line. 

My current two are the SIMGOT EN700 Bass and the A4


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Oh I'm sure but this iem looks to be a special edition 'Series" line.
> 
> My current two are the SIMGOT EN700 Bass and the A4


 
  
 Yeah this seems like a rerelease, so I got no interest in it either. Heard a lot about the EN700 Bass. Been out of the game awhile so I missed out on a lot. Man I would love to hear how the EN700 sounds


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah this seems like a rerelease, so I got no interest in it either. Heard a lot about the EN700 Bass. Been out of the game awhile so I missed out on a lot. Man I would love to hear how the EN700 sounds




I originally bought it off SeeSax and now TwinACStacks has mine right now, then I believe Podster will be receiving it from him to listen to. Talk to them and let me know, you can borrow it to test and possibly review before sending back to me.


----------



## SeeSax

lurk650 said:


> I originally bought it off @SeeSax and now @TwinACStacks has mine right now, then I believe @Podster will be receiving it from him to listen to. Talk to them and let me know, you can borrow it to test and possibly review before sending back to me.


 
  
 The EN700 is making the rounds!  Glad to see this. It's a very fun IEM.


----------



## B9Scrambler

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah this seems like a rerelease, so I got no interest in it either. Heard a lot about the EN700 Bass. *Been out of the game awhile so I missed out on a lot. Man I would love to hear how the EN700 sounds*


 
  
 Glad to see you're back. Was wondering where you'd run off to


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


 
  
  


lurk650 said:


> Oh I'm sure but this iem looks to be a special edition 'Series" line.
> 
> My current two are the SIMGOT EN700 Bass and the A4


 
  
 We have the graphene kick continuing. King has graphene and Simgot EN800 will be graphene but have removable cable which the King doesn't have. Not sure of the EN800 price in relation to the King's $99 and maxell GD200 which is around $100 now too. People love the GD200 it seems esp. on the treble.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> We have the graphene kick continuing. King has graphene and Simgot EN800 will be graphene but have removable cable which the King doesn't have. Not sure of the EN800 price in relation to the King's $99 and maxell GD200 which is around $100 now too. People love the GD200 it seems esp. on the treble.


 
  
 Audbos K3 also uses graphene.


----------



## jant71

b9scrambler said:


> Audbos K3 also uses graphene.


 

 Nobody likes the Audbos. They like the Magaosi instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Xiaomi uses it. FiiO use it. On and on. Everyone is gonna use it. Except Vsonic. They are only up to Carbon nanotubes which are so 2012. Periodic won't use it since it isn't actually an element


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> We have the graphene kick continuing. King has graphene and Simgot EN800 will be graphene but have removable cable which the King doesn't have. Not sure of the EN800 price in relation to the King's $99 and maxell GD200 which is around $100 now too. People love the GD200 it seems esp. on the treble.




Haven't heard about the 800. Only the 2 pin 700 dropping this month and soon after the MMCX version


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> We have the graphene kick continuing. King has graphene and Simgot EN800 will be graphene but have removable cable which the King doesn't have. Not sure of the EN800 price in relation to the King's $99 and maxell GD200 which is around $100 now too. People love the GD200 it seems esp. on the treble.


 

 Simgot has EN700 Bass Blue edition coming out at end of month with removable cable and graphene coated drivers. supposedly different tuning. Penon Audio will carry it as
 soon as its released under name "SONGBIRD"  ., price not announced.  They messaged me they will alert me when it is available.


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> Simgot has EN700 Bass Blue edition coming out at end of month with removable cable and graphene coated drivers. supposedly different tuning. Penon Audio will carry it as
> soon as its released under name "SONGBIRD"  ., price not announced.  They messaged me they will alert me when it is available.




New tuning again? Interesting. I love the tuning of the 700 Bass which is apparently an improved tuned if the original 700 so that gives promise they can somehow better it even more


----------



## jant71

EN800 is sunbird...




 Assuming it will be better than the 700 versions and perhaps a different housing but there is no pics I've seen yet.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Penon Audio seems to be best distributer of new Sangot IEMs and willing to communicate


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> New tuning again? Interesting. I love the tuning of the 700 Bass which is apparently an improved tuned if the original 700 so that gives promise they can somehow better it even more


lurk, is the simgot better than the k3 or lza4?


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> lurk, is the simgot better than the k3 or lza4?




I personally prefer it over the K3. The A4, it's a toss up. I like both equally but I do believe the A4 is better technically but the SIMGOT is not that far behind. The SIMGOT being a single Dynamic has a more life like and natural timbre to it.


----------



## mochill

Jvc fxz200


----------



## jant71

lurk650 said:


> I personally prefer it over the K3. The A4, it's a toss up. I like both equally but I do believe the A4 is better technically but the SIMGOT is not that far behind. The SIMGOT being a single Dynamic has a more life like and natural timbre to it.


 

 Hybrids up to 4 drivers, as far as I have heard with them, try to blend and be cohesive but fail in the more subtle, perhaps harder to hear ways. They do extension detail, clarity, and other technical things well but they still seem to not get the emotion right, the timbre right nor the drum kit and vocals really blending truly naturally. Basing on $200 - $300 stuff but they can't quite do those subtle little things right like my Pioneer does. Some of those harmonics and things you notice when you hear them done right. Just don't think the mid-level hybrid is there quite yet.


----------



## 1TrickPony

jant71 said:


> Hybrids up to 4 drivers, as far as I have heard with them, try to blend and be cohesive but fail in the more subtle, perhaps harder to hear ways. They do extension detail, clarity, and other technical things well but they still seem to not get the emotion right, the timbre right nor the drum kit and vocals really blending truly naturally. Basing on $200 - $300 stuff but they can't quite do those subtle little things right like my Pioneer does. Some of those harmonics and things you notice when you hear them done right. Just don't think the mid-level hybrid is there quite yet.




dn2000 (non j) does drums pretty convincingly. skin tension to snare rattle. voices are textured, full sounding with a little sweetness on top. 

oh these hybrids young'uns still got some homework to do!


----------



## jant71

Drums is fine as it comes from the dynamic but cymbals and drums truly convincingly well integrated and blended as from the same kit and really lifelike I haven't heard it yet. I may also still be a golden ear but have not heard a really convincing lifelike full drum kit that wasn't let down by something being off/or not done showing the cymbals and drums are coming from the two types of drivers. Great drivers can do reproduction and have technical ability and be well tuned but then to integrate multiple drivers back to the whole seamlessly is  hard


----------



## 1TrickPony

I had a miles Davis Trumpets -a dd with superb timbre. so yeah. I'd pick dd over ba any time.


----------



## jant71

Anyone else gonna try the 1More Quads? Wonder how they did with them? Also want to hear about the CH2010 and maybe gauge the difference with the 1010 other than more bass which I read.


----------



## doctorjazz

(still have that Trumpet iem, haven't used it in a while, maybe I'll check it out again...).


----------



## 1TrickPony

doctorjazz said:


> (still have that Trumpet iem, haven't used it in a while, maybe I'll check it out again...).




I haven't heard them for years, had 4 because of lifetime replacement till Monster Cable realized their cables were horribly made.

Give me some impressions can you? I would totally dial down the bass a bit, bump up 8k and boy they sound awesome.


on a tangent: I never questionned the strong potential of a well tuned dd.timbre is my favorite technical aspect when considering a strong contender.decay and impact comes next naturally.


----------



## mochill

Gr07x anyone


----------



## Libertad

Well if were talking old school you gatta pay tribute to one of the the OG's of the thread
  

 Monoprice 8320 great memories!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I still own my 2 pairs of 8320s. I wonder how those would sound on my BL.


----------



## Lurk650

@jant71 you tempting me with that CH9T. Looks so good


----------



## Libertad

Did they ever make a refined/improved 8320?


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately not. I think the OEM company making them phones makes a bunch of earphones for off brand companies. The newer earphones on MP could be from the same company. Wish they did continue to make improvements.

 Oh well onward and upwards.


----------



## Libertad

they do have a triple driver hybrid iem
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=18516


----------



## Dsnuts

I saw those. Supposedly a good deal on em. Not much hype around em.


----------



## jant71

People don't like the mic placement that seems best for straight down wearing and they are pretty bland looking same as the dual driver. All black and plastic. If they made them more attractive even if they were $5 more they would do well. US based,  promo/discount codes at times, apparently good sound yet still don't get people excited. Has to be the generic, we didn't really try that hard looks and design


----------



## jant71

New cans... https://shop.double-zero.com/en/double-zero-001-black-1.html/



[specification]
■ Model: sealed dynamic type ■ Frequency response: 10 Hz to 80 kHz
■ Impedance: 32 Ω
Maximum input: 1,000 mW
■ Terminal: Stereo mini (Conversion adapter included)
Cable length: 1.2 m (detachable type)
■ Accessories: Carry case, pouch, stereo mini → phone conversion adapter Weight ■: 224 g (body only)

[Characteristic]
Sealed listening headphones supervised by ZEDD, a world-class music producer who tries to mix himself.
Sharp sensitivity to his sound merges with Japan's proud creation called Onkyo (Acoustic Design), SF Inc. (Design).
With a newly developed 40 mm carbon paper driver, with excellent frequency characteristics of 10 Hz to 80 kHz, it corresponds to almighty from club music to live performance.


and...the Tago Studio T3-01
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://tagostudio.shop/&prev=search


----------



## ngoshawk

My Shanling M1 review is now live. what a wonderful little gem! Really liked it...
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shanling-m1-mini-portable-dsd-hifi-lossless-music-player-black/reviews/18425


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Thinksound ms02. Nice phones:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/thinksound-ms02-in-ear-monitor-with-passive-noise-isolation-gunmetal-chocolate/reviews/18429


----------



## ngoshawk

My Shanling M1 video is finally up. And I await arrival of my own!


----------



## ngoshawk

On a roll, and catching up! the fantastic Opus #1. Wish I had my own now...


----------



## kojebee

Tried various Sony, Sennheiser, Ultrasone, JVC, beyerdynamic among other earphones in Yodobashi, Osaka, Japan ranging in prices from $60-$350. And surprised myself by walking out with some Elecom EHP BA100 earphones. Nice balanced and clear sound with enough bass to satisfy me. Picked them up for around $100. The cable seems a bit thin, so hope hold up. The housing seems well-built and solid. No detachable cable. Isolation is quite good with music playing. Much better isolation than my previous JVC HA FX750. Not as warm sounding mind you. I find them comfortable. Worth an audition for sure at the price. I usually associated Elecom with accessories. Tried these earphones for curiosity only, and ended up buying them.


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the Mrobo C5 2.0. It ain't there yet but it's a step up from the original:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/mrobo-c5-2-0/reviews/18479


----------



## jant71

kojebee said:


> Tried various Sony, Sennheiser, Ultrasone, JVC, beyerdynamic among other earphones in Yodobashi, Osaka, Japan ranging in prices from $60-$350. And surprised myself by walking out with some Elecom EHP BA100 earphones. Nice balanced and clear sound with enough bass to satisfy me. Picked them up for around $100. The cable seems a bit thin, so hope hold up. The housing seems well-built and solid. No detachable cable. Isolation is quite good with music playing. Much better isolation than my previous JVC HA FX750. Not as warm sounding mind you. I find them comfortable. Worth an audition for sure at the price. I usually associated Elecom with accessories. Tried these earphones for curiosity only, and ended up buying them.


 
  
 Keep 'em coming! I'm on my third Elecom recently. All are winners though the GB1000 is not quite for me but was the first one i got so it was certainly good or I wouldn't have bought more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Have taken over from AT for me, atm. Pioneer I like a lot, JVC I like(started the club), Sony I like but kinda switched from AT over to Elecom. Like the sound and approach with whoever they are working with to make there stuff.
  
 Soured some on Senn too as they have gotten worse from a design/ergonomics standpoint and they rehash too much and they seemed to have dropped making earbuds and are taking forever to fill in the IE60 through IE80 range with new models which are old and dated. Ages since they put out earphones in the $150 - $300 range.


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the Rock Jaw Resonate is now live, as is my video review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/rock-jaw-audio-resonate/reviews/18488


----------



## Hisoundfi

Headphones are cool. So are super dope amplifiers:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-pro-ican/reviews/18495


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2017)

Well guys welcome to the new add riddled discovery thread. Lol.

So I just got my new and improved Master from Trinity. These things out of the box have a warmer tilt to the sound over the PM4 but has a more spacious dimensional sound already out of the box. Haven't messed with the filters any yet but all in due time. Overall it was worth the wait and a solid improvement over the PM4 in build as well.

If any of you guys did the upgrade for the Masters and have not gotten them yet. Your gonna be hyped once you get them.


----------



## 7S Cameron

Dsnuts said:


> Well guys welcome to the new add riddled discovery thread. Lol.
> 
> So I just got my new and improved Master from Trinity. These things out of the box have a warmer tilt to the sound over the PM4 but has a more spacious dimensional sound already out of the box. Haven't messed with the filters any yet but all in due time. Overall it was worth the wait and a solid improvement over the PM4 in build as well.
> 
> If any of you guys did the upgrade for the Masters and have not gotten them yet. Your gonna be hyped once you get them.


I completely agree. Warmer and more spacious. I haven't had much listening time, but they are definitely a step up from the PM4.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

YEP PM4s rock, bass is mushy out of the box but after about 25 hrs of burn in improving quite a bit. Soundstage is good  and responds really better with Mojo powering them out of HTC 10 on Tidal. still burning in of course, and expect they will be MASTERFUL so to speak, after 100 hrs. were worth waiting for especially at special price. haven't messed with filters or decor yet.  new cable system is interesting, but prevents one from really changing the sound signature, as 
entry path to IEM is fixed input on six inch lead cable into main cable plug in.  but seems to be good Trinity standard cabling.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

oh yes, Donuts, thank you for your welcome to the new ad riddled and  perplexing head fi format. getting messages is a silly challenge.....wonder if there will a surcharge for an less addled edition for premier members??


----------



## jant71 (Apr 29, 2017)

New Radius PDD(piezo and dynamic driver) earphone...
https://translate.google.com/transl...w.radius.co.jp/products/hp-twf00/&prev=search




Dynamic type + piezo type (DDM type)

* driver * Dynamic diaphragm Φ 9.5 mm (Titanium coating) + Piezoelectric diaphragm Φ 10.5 mm
* Output sound pressure level * 98 ± 3 dB / mW
* Playback frequency band * 20 Hz to 40000 Hz
* Maximum input * 5 mW
* Impedance * 32 Ω
* plug * Φ 3.5 mm gold plated stereo mini plug

$250 and to be released around middle of May. Claims of a more ergonomic design with better fit. Fit not being the best radius trait in the past but these do look better in that way.


----------



## DannyBai

Those look nice.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> YEP PM4s rock, bass is mushy out of the box but after about 25 hrs of burn in improving quite a bit. Soundstage is good  and responds really better with Mojo powering them out of HTC 10 on Tidal. still burning in of course, and expect they will be MASTERFUL so to speak, after 100 hrs. were worth waiting for especially at special price. haven't messed with filters or decor yet.  new cable system is interesting, but prevents one from really changing the sound signature, as
> entry path to IEM is fixed input on six inch lead cable into main cable plug in.  but seems to be good Trinity standard cabling.



Burn in on the Masters are a must but I am very much enjoying these. They sound actually mind blowing out of the X5iii. The PM4 was great but these Masters take that tuning to a whole new level. Considering I only payed something like $80 for the Masters. These have to be the absolute best sounding anything I have bought at anywhere near this price range. I was very close to cancelling my Hunters but now I am so much looking forward to Trninitys flagship earphones. 

If they scale as much as these Masters do. They might overtake my Z5 for earphone supremacy.  

Observations last night listening to some High rez music on my X5iii. The sound seems to project out of the shells. The resolution of the earphones are outstanding. Love the full bodied dimensional sound these have. I have yet to hear a tune I didn't like from the Masters.  Smooth yet very transparent. Bass has indeed tightened up with 2 days of burn.  Guys that are getting the Masters are in for a very nice treat. Let a friend hear the Masters and he was blown away how good it sounded out of my X5iii.


----------



## twister6

We used to have some Pono discussions here. So, now this dap considered to be dead, probably an expected "discovery"? 

https://www.cnet.com/news/pono-is-probably-dead-long-live-xstream/


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Pono still rocks despite its limited feature set compared to New DAPs still amazing SQ that is accurate and musical  at same time Some head first are collecting 2d one as back ups in case new ones disappear  from market  Balanced output  on Pono is still supremely satisfying to get Max out of many iems and headphones! Let us hope for Pono ressurection! Ayre got the sound 
Right!!


----------



## doctorjazz (Apr 30, 2017)

I got them, L (Trinity) but the erector set/assemble/choose a filter aspect of it has me intimidated, so it's still in the box (too many other toys I'm busy with also allows up the works). But, from all I'm hearing, time to unbox and burn...


----------



## doctorjazz (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm one of those who bought a back up Pono... $200 on sale at Fry's, don't think anything near the price can touch it sounds wise, especially balanced. It doesn't mate well with all iems though, sometimes the combo is soft, with rolled off his. Recently listening to the Pioneer XDP-300R, nice sounding, also had balanced option. Costs more, especially now. Haven't done much heat to head, strikes me as drier, more treble. Android based, does the wifi/streaming/bluetooth thing (but on not sure that is all that much value... my HTC10 does all that just fine. I mostly keep all that of, drains the battery).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> I got them, L (Trinity) but the erector set/assemble/choose a filter aspect of it has me intimidated, so it's still in the box (too many other toys I'm busy with also allows up the works). But, from all I'm hearing, time to unbox and burn...



YES Burn baby Burn!!!. takes quite a while for the dynamic drivers to burn in and catch up with the BA drivers, so they sound trebly at first and bass wobbly, but gradually start balancing out and go BOOM! with accurate tones and great dynamics, especially if amped.  sound good out of HTC 10, but great out of good DAPs if also amped. serious audiophile tool at bargain basement price.....ya know, i haven't messed with filters yet either, too much choice, and one that it came with ok till burn in further on.....so Burn Baby Burn.....


----------



## jant71

I see more people made it through the Head-fi changeover  Danny, drblue, doctorjazz etc. Yay!

My take on the Rock Jaw Resonate...
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/rock-jaw-audio-resonate.22326/reviews
A bit of work can make it into an overachiever of which I own 2 but it is a nice earphone nonetheless.


----------



## doctorjazz

(made it through, but hate it so far. Hopefully they fix things up in not too long a time...)


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the near-excellent Meze 99 Neo is live. Video review will be up tomorrow. Thank you @MezeTeam!

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/meze-99-neo.22329/reviews


----------



## mochill

I don't like the new change


----------



## gibosi

I don't like the change either...

However, while I think they certainly could have handled the transition better, it appears that the decision to move Head-Fi to a different platform was not voluntary:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/new-head-fi-update.845500/page-42#post-13458354


----------



## drbluenewmexico

listening session at dawn: The Trinity Masters out of the Calyx M (or any good DAP) amped by a class A portable amp are ear boggling! true 3 dimensional sound with musical communication unrivaled in previous Trinity products and most other IEMs....Ajja and Cosmosis album The Alien Jams from peakrec.com, which is my best digital guitar electronica recording, revealed details and soundscapes I've not heard before....attack and lyricism on Ajja's incredible guitar work was unparalleled, and bass approached Aurisonic 2.0 levels....a WOW experience!!


----------



## HungryPanda

I concur these Trinity Audio Masters are brilliant iems


----------



## Dsnuts

The Masters sounds this good. I have high expectations of the Hunters now.


----------



## HungryPanda

Waiting patiently for the Icarus III


----------



## HungryPanda

Latest addition to my headphone collection: Meters Music OV-1


----------



## Dsnuts (May 3, 2017)

Those have a cool design. How they sound? Does the sound meter actually work when listening to music? That would be cool. They almost have a similar style to my Sennheiser HD630VB.


----------



## HungryPanda

Still burning in but first listen the bass is pretty full on, mids are very nice and treble is not too hot. You can switch the vu meters on or switch on noise cancelling. Very comfortable. They are very easy to drive


----------



## HungryPanda

yes the meters actually work


----------



## Dsnuts

So they are noise cancelling that is cool. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## doctorjazz

Finally put together the Masters, listened before burn in, they do
Indeed sound nice. Burning in now.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been listening to them since I got them and they have taken my attention from every new and old phone in my possession. Tried out some filters and I am liking the stock filters for a musical tilt to the Masters sound. Full bodied mids and bass. Supposed rolled off highs. I do detects upper treble roll off but not enough to deter relevant treble coherency.  It is just down right enjoyable with a spacious tuning which is not easy to do for most iems. 

I do have a new can coming my way that should get me to pry myself away from the Masters. But that is for another day.


----------



## neuromancer

I must say that I am also quite impressed with the Masters, especially for the insane price I got them at.  I've made comparisons with the 2000j and the PA beryllium  (Just a brilliant iem in all aspects) and after spending quite a bit of time with the overwhelming amount of filters, it was clear to me at least that the silver filters (damped and undamped) provided the fullest lushest sound with very impressive textured bass, great mids and some extended treble sparkle. Might be missing some of the overall refinement and coherency of the PA Be but not far off and certainly a very enjoyable listen.  Still could probably use more burn in so I'll continue to track the progress.  I also have the Hunters on order and am gearing up to hear how much improvement that much dinero can get you with Trinity.  That is.....if it's shipped anytime before I lose my hearing from age related decline.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Glad all you patient Trinity fans finally got your Masters and are burning in, listening and appreciating what a gem the MASTER is.  Keep burnin....and try amping them cause they scale up well with more power.......wondering how they would sound if balanced mode was possible...not clear if it is due to fixed input on each driver pod...would be good if that was clarified.  Bob Trinity is appreciating some positive feedback  at last (ie.that these were worth waiting for a a great sound engineering achievement), without being a fanboy, i can honestly say they are a new level of accomplishment for Trinity and his team.  let him and their team know....and lets all hope the PM6,Hunter and new Icarus lineup is released sooner than later...... btw, out of Pono they are exceptional, and with Pono amped out of
RS Audio Emmeline (class A portable amp with two 9volt batteries) they are even more extraordinary!!! but they sound  good out of HTC 10 phone also....and keep getting better the more they are played...


----------



## Dsnuts

I thought we were supposed to get a balanced cable? Or at least I read he was supposed to send them out at a later time.


----------



## ngoshawk

Tour iFi iTubes2 in my hands, and after MUCH help from Lawrance, I have it hooked up properly. Sounds especially sweet through my Shanling M1, UM Martian, with Steview Ray Vaughan playing... Thank you @iFi audio


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2017)

Well guys a bit of a back ground to what I am gonna introduce to this thread. It is a bit higher end but at the price they are asking for these cans.  Let me just say these are about as close to perfection for me as it gets. I recently purchased a Beyerdynamic DT1350. Was very impressed by them and heard the potential of Beyers Tesla drivers.

A message from our good buddy ericp10 was telling me his fave cans are Beyers top tier T1 gen2s. Wasn't gonna spend that much on a new can but was intrigued none the less. Long story short after numerous hours of thread reading, reviews impressions.  I give you.




  These cans!

Oh man. I remember the first day I got these. I opened the box plugged it straight to my Fiio X5iii and I couldnt believe what I was hearing. The stage, the detail, the timbre, the range, the rich mids, the depth, the clarity, the bass.  It has me reevaluating my music collection ever since I got them. These cans. So wicked, so good!

I have never in my life been more impressed with a sound. These cans dare I say could very well be my end game cans.


----------



## jant71

Speaking of the DT1990, it is is this blog post about the CH9T which seems to indicate the Pioneer does well balanced. It should as the new Pioneer player is balanced as well as the fixed cable little brother CH5T comes in a balanced model so the CH9T should do well balanced...


4/21/2017

*PIONEER SE-CH9T *
High, just get the pioneer SE-CH9T earphones just cheap, and can be used without hesitation in the commuter as became released last month. 




 
And was surprised by the ear. Is not it! 
Waves to the chunky bass acted. And striking pins high to think BA type or area and not lose them in the area anyway and swill with higher resolution comes out punching power of sound. 
I think it's completely took the runaway leader in this price range. 
Bought with the intention of subiyahon, but it may again full metal jacket earphones price destruction. 
Is a sound much now in the earpiece of your highest  JH Audio ROSIE  might I 投ge飛bashichi in throwing and listen. 




 
Is a vivid impression, only gorigolivibi earphones to be realized the hidden source, just push in pressure as well as the familiar sound. 
And SE-CH9T and ROSIE listen if compared, to the subtle nuances of a touch of musical instruments is still BA 6 ROSIE on is. 
Fit also to my wonderful, coupled with the Shure hook style, is very comfortable. 
Nozzle is quite thick, and feels hard to the earpiece of a third-party Exchange. 
But with excellent genuine earpiece spiral fin, on the inside of the umbrella Street. Thanks to this you will fit snugly into the ear canal. This is the earpiece are well thought out. 

And adopted MMCX connector, it is possible like Bull. NOBUNAGA Labs BL-AKX1 to swap the pictures 1, 2.5 mm are balanced. Said that was in part incompatible with generic MMCX will use without any problems. 
Balance connection is used in the  DP-S1  , will use the photo  custom plug  when used inDA-310USB  . 


So try a comparative listening and thinks audio SE-CH9T such higher-priced earphones exceeds in some cases even once again my strongest of Beyerdynamic DT 1990 PRO and great sound isolation earphones, listening SE-CH9T exceeded even the DT 1990 But in front of the monitor sound terrific PRO from drooping neck indeed not. 
At all as compare to fact will is wrong, but still energetic and powerful sound of the SE-CH9T very very comfortable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. That translation. I get this guy was impressed. Maybe something to look out for. I am still waiting on the Hunters which I would guess is around the corner. Fingers crossed that those will be worth the long wait.  

In the mean while, I have not heard an earphone that comes close to the sound I am getting out of the DT1990 pros. If there is I would seriously consider getting a pair on the go. My Z5s are as close to a full headphone type sound there is in balanced mode but I will give it up to my DT1990 for a true reference sound. The 1990 pros are for studio/ home use, but it is the sound that is just off the charts in quality, are open so they leak crazy amounts of sound but all for the sonics it has. I aint gonna complain about sound leakage. 

The trade off is one of the most all encompassing full blown, rich agile dimensional sound profiles on the planet. I am sold on the new Beyer tuning. It has gotten a hold of me and I can't let it go. I have never heard precision done quite like these cans. The real crazy part is you would figure it would be fatiguing with this amount of detail but alas it is so damn good it will not fatigue but will be hard to take off. These cans are the truth in the recordings. If it has it, it will play it simple as that.


----------



## Trebor1966

jant71 said:


> Speaking of the DT1990, it is is this blog post about the CH9T which seems to indicate the Pioneer does well balanced. It should as the new Pioneer player is balanced as well as the fixed cable little brother CH5T comes in a balanced model so the CH9T should do well balanced...
> 
> 
> 4/21/2017
> ...



How can you describe the sound profile? Neutral analytic flat or V-shaped. In a german forum  a guy compared it with stagediver SD2 and like the Pioneer more


----------



## jant71

I would describe them as balanced but warm. A bit north of neutral bass that can kick. I like it as it seems the right amount of bass. The bass tames a bit with use but is still rich and well defined bass that is fun and satisfying but a basshead would want to EQ more. majority will be happy with the amount and quality. They are not V as the treble is kept polite and extended but well behaved. Mids are right there and not recessed and all three areas are of a similar quality blending together nicely. Take CKR9 which has large stage and bass focus with quality but mids and highs not that hot. Pioneer does follow in that bass focus sound with a big sound that is quite natural but does better in the mids and treble so the bass focus stands out as a bit less and is the foundation of a more coherent overall sound than the Audio-technica.


----------



## Trebor1966

@jant71: Thank you - sounds good - also the comparison with CKR9.
I will also buy this new gem


----------



## ericp10

Well! I finally found you guys again, geesh!! For some reason I couldn't with this new layout (lol). Anyway, Ds, I'm glad you're having the Tesla experience I've been having with those Beyers. They make some astonishing headphones, don't they? Let me keep reading and see what I've missed (although I haven't bought anything in a longtime). I'm still waiting on my Phantom Hunter (was told I would see it last week, but of course nothing yet). And I have to talk the range of Fender earphones soon from our good buddy and audio creative genius Dale Lott. Also waiting on Thinksound to give us something new.


----------



## jant71

Yep, I have seen other solid reviews. I can't say how well it does balanced and with that gear as I just run them straight stock and perhaps light amping(8dB gain is my little amp so nothing even that strong) but I do like it more than anything I have heard in a few years. They do seem to have more potential than stock so they may scale nice. I'm sure a DT1990 Pro should sounds bigger or there are more detailed phones etc. but not surprising that people say they may like them better than an SD2 or something else. They do the sound more like a headphone thing and do it quite well and do have some ability but I am certainly taking the "liking" as just that as they are a conglomerate of sound done right but not sure any individual trait, while able, is class leading. Though, for me, the ergonomics may indeed be class leading as far as the fit and comfort go. There is a lot to like(except the crappy pouch/skimpy accessory kit).


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Well! I finally found you guys again, geesh!! For some reason I couldn't with this new layout (lol). Anyway, Ds, I'm glad you're having the Tesla experience I've been having with those Beyers. They make some astonishing headphones, don't they? Let me keep reading and see what I've missed (although I haven't bought anything in a longtime). I'm still waiting on my Phantom Hunter (was told I would see it last week, but of course nothing yet). And I have to talk the range of Fender earphones soon from our good buddy and audio creative genius Dale Lott. Also waiting on Thinksound to give us something new.



I am sold. Hook line and sinker on the new Beyer tuning. I go home and start listening to my DT1990 pros and I can't take em off my head. Too good. 



jant71 said:


> Yep, I have seen other solid reviews. I can't say how well it does balanced and with that gear as I just run them straight stock and perhaps light amping(8dB gain is my little amp so nothing even that strong) but I do like it more than anything I have heard in a few years. They do seem to have more potential than stock so they may scale nice. I'm sure a DT1990 Pro should sounds bigger or there are more detailed phones etc. but not surprising that people say they may like them better than an SD2 or something else. They do the sound more like a headphone thing and do it quite well and do have some ability but I am certainly taking the "liking" as just that as they are a conglomerate of sound done right but not sure any individual trait, while able, is class leading. Though, for me, the ergonomics may indeed be class leading as far as the fit and comfort go. There is a lot to like(except the crappy pouch/skimpy accessory kit).



Interesting. What is the price point of the Pioneers?


----------



## DannyBai

$129.99.  Seems worthy of the price from Jant's description.


----------



## peter123

My only Tesla experience so far is this one  



 
I'm hoping to get a chance to try out a Beyerdynamic one tomorrow though.....


----------



## kman1211

Dsnuts said:


> I am sold. Hook line and sinker on the new Beyer tuning. I go home and start listening to my DT1990 pros and I can't take em off my head. Too good.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What is the price point of the Pioneers?



The DT 1990's are definitely really addicting, I really adore them, same with the Amiron Home. Both seriously underrated headphones, but I have noticed how well loved they tend to be by owners.


----------



## Dsnuts

The real surprise for me is how awesome they sound on literally everything I own.  The cans are so transparent and clean sounding. I can tell the sound profile and tuning of different sources and amps I own with ease using the DT1990 from them.  Based on how you want your sound. You can go neutral, more energetic or warm smooth sounding. All depending on what source you use with the cans. Then there is the option to change pads for a different sound profile for the cans themselves.

Feed some clean music to the cans and they reward with one of the most dynamic rich sounds on the planet. Just astounding every time I get a chance to hear them. 

If someone was to ask me from my home which phone I would snap up if my house was on fire. 

That answer is easy.


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> The real surprise for me is how awesome they sound on literally everything I own.  The cans are so transparent and clean sounding. I can tell the sound profile and tuning of different sources and amps I own with ease using the DT1990 from them.  Based on how you want your sound. You can go neutral, more energetic or warm smooth sounding. All depending on what source you use with the cans. Then there is the option to change pads for a different sound profile for the cans themselves.
> 
> Feed some clean music to the cans and they reward with one of the most dynamic rich sounds on the planet. Just astounding every time I get a chance to hear them.
> 
> ...



Considering their open back nature, what can you say about sound leakage and isolation? How about dt1990 vs dt1770 (closed back) comparison, any thoughts?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 13, 2017)

twister6 said:


> Considering their open back nature, what can you say about sound leakage and isolation? How about dt1990 vs dt1770 (closed back) comparison, any thoughts?



@kman1211 that joined us here on the discovery thread I believe owned the DT1770, I think got rid of it after he got the DT1990, also owns the Amiron homes and at one point traded his friend for the T1 gen2 with his DT1990,. only to repurchase the DT1990.  I am sure he can give a much better answer to this. In fact this guy is probably the main reason why I ended up with the DT1990. He did an awesome job with sound descriptions of the DT1990 which got me reading every single review and post on the net about the DT1990.

One thing that is consistent about the DT1990 is the praise by guys that own them and or has reviewed them. Have not yet read a single negative anything on them. Which made me even more curious about them. This all started with a little portable cans the DT1350 which gave me a good taste of the Beyer Tesla sound. 

Sound leakage is much like any other open can, it does leak out and in a lot of sound but once you hit play on anything connected to it. You quickly forget they are leaking sound. So while these are not ideal for public use the sound trade off is well worth it. 

In the end my choices came down to the Amiron Home and the DT1990.. Let me just put it this way. If I was to get any of the other cans mentioned on this post minus the T1 which if your gonna spend a G note on a can you better like but for me If I got any of the other cans and not heard the DT1990. That would have been tragic. I have to admit I love the sound of these cans so much I am now considering saving up a bit for the Amiron Homes.


----------



## jant71

This might be useful... https://support.beyerdynamic.com/hc...fference-between-DT-1990-PRO-and-Amiron-home-

Sounds like the pushing the tuning slightly from monitor to personal listening with a bigger stage. The "fascinating spaciousness" and some more warmth and a bit off the highs("pleasant", "laid-back sound").

30 grams off the weight is nice as well as the change of connectors to a more common type, outside of the studio that is.


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> @kman1211 that joined us here on the discovery thread I believe owned the DT1770, I think got rid of it after he got the DT1990, also owns the Amiron homes and at one point traded his friend for the T1 gen2 with his DT1990,. only to repurchase the DT1990.  I am sure he can give a much better answer to this. In fact this guy is probably the main reason why I ended up with the DT1990. He did an awesome job with sound descriptions of the DT1990 which got me reading every single review and post on the net about the DT1990.
> 
> One thing that is consistent about the DT1990 is the praise by guys that own them and or has reviewed them. Have not yet read a single negative anything on them. Which made me even more curious about them. This all started with a little portable cans the DT1350 which gave me a good taste of the Beyer Tesla sound.
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm a huge fan of Beyer Tesla drivers, got T5p 2nd gen here with me, and very happy how the bass scale up after I modded it with Mr Speaker alpha pads (a must, imho).  Soundstage and imaging are great too for a closed back, though they cheated a bit since these feature 5mm port on each earcup which helps to air out the sound   The leakage is rather minimum, as long as I'm a few feet away from my wife on the couch, she doesn't complain, and I don't have to worry about listening at night when kids go to sleep   Also, testing now their Xelento which is fantastic, so tiny and comfortable, yet you get a great taste of rich Tesla drivers flavor in your ears.

I have the opportunity to either get DT1770 Pro or DT1990 Pro loaner for review, and contemplating now which one.  Don't have too many full size, and from what I got - all are closed back except for R70x (that one is great too).  So, naturally I'm leaning more toward 1770 which also would be a good comparison with T5p2, but all this talk about 1990 superiority got my interest high.  Either way, it's a loaner so perhaps for the review purpose I should go with 1990...


----------



## Dsnuts

Those Xelentos got my interest as well. Love the new Beyer sound. I can't have audio without it now. 

If you get the opportunity to check out the DT1990..Highly recommended it has made all my tracks sound their absolute best.


----------



## kman1211 (May 13, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> @kman1211 that joined us here on the discovery thread I believe owned the DT1770, I think got rid of it after he got the DT1990, also owns the Amiron homes and at one point traded his friend for the T1 gen2 with his DT1990,. only to repurchase the DT1990.  I am sure he can give a much better answer to this. In fact this guy is probably the main reason why I ended up with the DT1990. He did an awesome job with sound descriptions of the DT1990 which got me reading every single review and post on the net about the DT1990.
> 
> One thing that is consistent about the DT1990 is the praise by guys that own them and or has reviewed them. Have not yet read a single negative anything on them. Which made me even more curious about them. This all started with a little portable cans the DT1350 which gave me a good taste of the Beyer Tesla sound.
> 
> ...



I still own the DT 1770 actually, it's largely ignored though, but not because of the DT 1990(which does share a similar sound but more refined). The DT 1770 was mostly replaced with my DT 480.

The DT 1990 does strike a rare balance that really makes them hard to dislike, they do have faults of course, no headphone doesn't. But I haven't seen a single of negative review of them by those who have owned or reviewed them either. The only complaints I've seen are by some random people who complained they are sibilant on youtube comments, which I don't find the case as while they have treble dynamics I wouldn't say they are sibilant, though I understand some may be sensitive to the treble dynamics. The T1 I let go because I found the T1.2 a pain to properly match to a system, I had some issues with their treble, and gave up on trying to make them happy so I went back to the DT 1990 which I find a bit more musical, full sounding, and easy to work with. Their neutral tuning makes them more versatile on amps actually. I may revisit the T1 in time, but not before I upgrade my system.

The Amiron Homes are quite different, more different than I personally expected, but it allows it to be a nice compliment.


----------



## twister6

kman1211 said:


> I still own the DT 1770 actually, it's largely ignored though, but not because of the DT 1990(which does share a similar sound but more refined). The DT 1770 was mostly replaced with my DT 480.
> 
> The DT 1990 does strike a rare balance that really makes them hard to dislike, they do have faults of course, no headphone doesn't. But I haven't seen a single of negative review of them by those who have owned or reviewed them either. The only complaints I've seen are by some random people who complained they are sibilant on youtube comments, which I don't find the case as while they have treble dynamics I wouldn't say they are sibilant, though I understand some may be sensitive to the treble dynamics. The T1 I let go because I found the T1.2 a pain to properly match to a system, I had some issues with their treble, and gave up on trying to make them happy so I went back to the DT 1990 which I find a bit more musical, full sounding, and easy to work with. Their neutral tuning makes them more versatile on amps actually. I may revisit the T1 in time, but not before I upgrade my system.
> 
> The Amiron Homes are quite different, more different than I personally expected, but it allows it to be a nice compliment.



Have you ever tested T5p 2nd gen?  Curious if you have and how does it compare to DT1770?


----------



## kman1211

twister6 said:


> Have you ever tested T5p 2nd gen?  Curious if you have and how does it compare to DT1770?



Only heard them in passing sadly so can't really compare them. Though I do find the DT 1770 and DT 1990 the essentially be the most full-bodied of the Tesla Beyers with the richest mids.


----------



## jant71

kman1211 said:


> Only heard them in passing sadly so can't really compare them. Though I do find the DT 1770 and DT 1990 the essentially be the most full-bodied of the Tesla Beyers with the richest mids.




So, what does that say for the Amiron Home if indeed warmer and more laid back than the DT1990. The richest of them all maybe?


----------



## kman1211 (May 13, 2017)

jant71 said:


> So, what does that say for the Amiron Home if indeed warmer and more laid back than the DT1990. The richest of them all maybe?



It's the richest sound overall due to its really rich bass response, but not the richest mids due to its upper mids being more relaxed and a little distant compared to the DT 1990, the mids are just more fleshed out on the DT 1990. The Amiron is on the liquid sounding side, while the DT 1990 is a bit on the dry side. I use the Amirons mostly for lower level and relaxing listening, the treble goes a bit higher on the Amirons than the DT 1990s.


----------



## Hisoundfi

For anyone interested, here's my take on the Noble X:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/massdrop-x-noble-x-universal-iem.22025/reviews#review-18582


----------



## Ahmad313

NiceHCK released the upgrade model of DZ series the DZ12 a 12 BA drivers iem, 
It is Knowles+Sonion BA mix iem with 4 crossovers, 
2 super highs, 2 highs,  4 mids,  4 sonion BA for low frequences , , ,


----------



## Yobster69

Ahmad313 said:


> NiceHCK released the upgrade model of DZ series the DZ12 a 12 BA drivers iem,
> It is Knowles+Sonion BA mix iem with 4 crossovers,
> 2 super highs, 2 highs,  4 mids,  4 sonion BA for low frequences , , ,


I'd love to have the guts (and money) to take a chance on these. If they are any good then it's actually good value. But if they aren't that's a large chunk of cash to waste


----------



## Ahmad313

Yobster69 said:


> I'd love to have the guts (and money) to takownershance on these. If they are any good then it's actually good value. But if they aren't that's a large chunk of cash to waste


According to the previous models of DZ series the DZ 7,8,9, they are highly appreciated by the owners so i am sure this DZ12 will be that good and will justify for their asking price ,


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2017)

RIP Chris Cornell. Sad day


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> RIP Chris Cornell. Sad day



yes RIP Chris Cornell!  i was backstage in Seattle at the last 90's classic Soundgarden concert, which was amazing and fierce, and they broke up after
the concert due to multiple personal crisis of the band members.  i attempted to emergency family counseling, but the rifts were too great and they went their separate ways.  Luckily Chris persisted in his career with new bands and solo work that was astonishing and successful! we will miss his great voice and music!


----------



## waynes world

Also very sad about Chris Cornell. He was an incredible vocalist, and seemed like a nice, thoughtful guy as well.


----------



## BenF

Say hello to Takstar Pro 82 - a great improvement over Pro 80!

 _Takstar Pro 82 Review_
 _Takstar Pro 82 Review, impressions and discussion thread_


----------



## kojebee

jant71 said:


> Keep 'em coming! I'm on my third Elecom recently. All are winners though the GB1000 is not quite for me but was the first one i got so it was certainly good or I wouldn't have bought more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recently bought some more Elecom after my good impressions of my first purchase of the brand. Even better this time, the Elecom EHP R/HH1000 earphones. Very good soundstage, more bass, but not bleeding at all into the mids, musical whilst detailed. They look a bit bulky, but are light weight and comfortable (with complys that I use, the supplied large eartips fit me but I preferred the isolation and fit of the complys, saying that, everybody has their own likes/dislikes with tips). I've previously heard many BA/DD hybrids, but never been too impressed with the integration of the drivers, but not with these! Thoroughly enjoying them. For $130 they are worth every penny imo. Looks like these are keepers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Still waiting on my Elecom's to arrive  In the meantime, these EM-I CI800's continue to impress.

 

Been putting them in for quick listening sessions here and there and they've pretty much become my favorite budget hybrid. Nicely balanced, detailed sound. Would take them over the Audbos K3 and DB-02, 1More C1002, KZ ZST, etc. Treble is particularly nice, tilting towards a thin presentation. It's very clean and crisp; no harshness. They have a fairly lush mid-range and punchy bass with a fairly tame boost. It avoids the big bass and bright treble qualities most of these cheap-o hybrids tend to display. Nice soundstage too.


----------



## jant71

kojebee said:


> Recently bought some more Elecom after my good impressions of my first purchase of the brand. Even better this time, the Elecom EHP R/HH1000 earphones. Very good soundstage, more bass, but not bleeding at all into the mids, musical whilst detailed. They look a bit bulky, but are light weight and comfortable (with complys that I use, the supplied large eartips fit me but I preferred the isolation and fit of the complys, saying that, everybody has their own likes/dislikes with tips). I've previously heard many BA/DD hybrids, but never been too impressed with the integration of the drivers, but not with these! Thoroughly enjoying them. For $130 they are worth every penny imo. Looks like these are keepers.



Was quite interested in the CB1000 after some good reviews and the price going close to $130 plus shipping. The slightly more neutral leaning than the HH1000 and it's Beryllium driver. But a different kind of hybrid being Dynamic plus piezo vertical support tweeter. Was reading a blog where the person declared the CB1000 the winner over the Sony XBA-N3 and the K30003.

Heck I love my Pioneer but at twice the price they really can't put much that distance at all between the EHP-CH1010 in the SQ dept.


----------



## Dsnuts

So it has been a while since I contributed a discovery worthy of the name of this thread. I remember when I first started this thread it was in the name of discovery that I would dive head first into numerous phones to find that illusive one. Since then I can't count how many great earphones and gears we all had a hand in discovering. Well I have a big reveal today. 

Later on today I will reveal something completely new to headfi and the world in our discovery thread. I am preparing my review of what is another collaboration from Massdrop. I will post a dedicated review and also post the review on here as well. Will have the big reveal later.


----------



## Barndoor

> something completely new to headfi and the world


Wow, you have my attention


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> So it has been a while since I contributed a discovery worthy of the name of this thread. I remember when I first started this thread it was in the name of discovery that I would dive head first into numerous phones to find that illusive one. Since then I can't count how many great earphones and gears we all had a hand in discovering. Well I have a big reveal today.
> 
> Later on today I will reveal something completely new to headfi and the world in our discovery thread. I am preparing my review of what is another collaboration from Massdrop. I will post a dedicated review and also post the review on here as well. Will have the big reveal later.



Oh, looking forward to this...


----------



## Dsnuts

Hold on to your hats. This one is a doozy!


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Hold on to your hats. This one is a doozy!



Come on man!! We can't wait forever. lol


----------



## Cya|\|

21 minutes have already elapsed. Don't make us wait!


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't you guys have work to do?Lol. I would have revealed it already but I have to finalize my preview/ review and Mike @ massdrop got me my photos at the very last minute. Litteraly this morning so I have to do some editing and finalizing. Then I will reveal. 

Maybe during lunch I can post a pic. Ooooo a little teaser.


----------



## doctorjazz

Can't wait,  DS!


----------



## crabdog

Ah cmon man, reveal already!


----------



## HungryPanda

waiting patiently


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> So it has been a while since I contributed a discovery worthy of the name of this thread. I remember when I first started this thread it was in the name of discovery that I would dive head first into numerous phones to find that illusive one. Since then I can't count how many great earphones and gears we all had a hand in discovering. Well I have a big reveal today.
> 
> Later on today I will reveal something completely new to headfi and the world in our discovery thread. I am preparing my review of what is another collaboration from Massdrop. I will post a dedicated review and also post the review on here as well. Will have the big reveal later.



Hopefully your "discovery" came from a later production batch than mine, cause i'm waiting for replacement now...


----------



## Dsnuts (May 25, 2017)

twister6 said:


> Hopefully your "discovery" came from a later production batch than mine, cause i'm waiting for replacement now...



Ya mine was bonked from the beginning and no amount of driver blasting did anything for them. Now I know what it's like to get extreme ear wax and listen to earphones

HA there is your first clue.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HungryPanda said:


> waiting patiently



Hey Donuts!  waiting impatiently here!  quit teasing us! ha!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 25, 2017)

Hey some guys have to work for a living. It will come. Today. sometime. Guaranteed!

Actually I blame it on Massdrop. Those guys was supposed to get me some photos by today. 

I got them this morning and I am at work so it is what it is. I have my review mostly done I just need to post the pics.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Enjoy the read. https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/edc-massdrop-and-optoma-nuforce.22407/reviews#review-18638


----------



## jant71

Nice read Ds! Just got the email about them today. Look nice and well equipped for $60 and free shipping as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya they are excellent for the whole deal. Like em much better than previous dynamics by Nuforce. Their best to date actually.


----------



## DannyBai

Finally something I'm willing to buy!  Good work donuts.


----------



## Vansen

I've been spending the last week or so with the Massdrop x NuForce EDC In-Ear Monitors and really love them. I've been rotating between the EDC and my Noble X and an original JH13 on a ZX2 and iPhone. 

My very first impression of these were, and still are: "OMG, Massdrop made a more refined, more reliable Zero Audio Carbo Tenore with a removable cable." Win, win, win. 

Even better, I passed these around to office to my everyday music listeners. Occasionally a few of of my non-audiophile coworkers will listen to what comes my way and say, "hey, these sound nice, what do they cost?" And even when something is within the range of a Noble X, you'll see disinterest. With the EDC, the coworker's were won over given the IEM's extended bass and price... plus that second cable. 

On the sound, in simple terms: These have an emphasized bass, more than my JH13. There's also a hint of air in the treble. Certain aspects seem a little recessed to me in the lower mids, but vocals are nicely placed, they're not too in your face and not stuck in the back. These are, however, significantly less resolving than anything else in my arsenal, with an ER-4S and and Noble X being the least expensive options to compare to, so I don't have an apples to apples comparison here. 

(I'm writing these thoughts on sound off top of my head while on the go. I may need to revisit the assessment again when I have some more time to spend with the EDC.)

For the $60 that's being asked, this a no-brainer. It's not going to out resolve much above $100, buts it's perfect to throw in your bag and take on the go.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good post @ Vansen. I highly recommend you try that wider bore tip mod on my review. Give it a try it will completely surprise you. Throw them on a little portable amp and enjoy the ride.


----------



## doctorjazz

So...
Share with the class!


----------



## Dsnuts

Thing houses a single micro dynamic. Don't know exactly the size but it throws out the sonics.. 

Discovery vets will remember some of the micro driver hits we have discovered here. Tenors. Sony MHC1s. CKN70s  IMO micro driver tech has vastly been overlooked yet it throws out some of the best sonics for earphones. I have had a chance to hear and review pretty much everything Nuforce got and this time. They finally did it. 

My first ever 5 star score for a Nuforce Iem and it took Massdrop to help push the tuning along for it. I started a dedicated thread for it.. They start the drop June 1st. They make for incredible on the go iems I think there will be a big fan base for them. 

They tuned them a bit like the TH-X00 which makes more sense for the street. What makes them great however is as good as they are on the street. Wait till you guys hear them on your rigs.


----------



## gibosi

Any idea what the impedance is"


----------



## Dsnuts

Funny you ask. I never got that information. I am gonna guess 32 Ohm. They are a bit harder to drive than most more efficient iems. I will ask Mike @ Massdrop for the specs. Never got them. Will have that info soon


----------



## jant71 (May 25, 2017)

Here are the spec and accs.

Massdrop x NuForce
Driver unit: Single 6mm dynamic
Driver matching: +/- 2 dB
Housing material: Lexan Polycarbonate
Color: Smoky transparent blue/gray, matte black
Impedance: 16 ohms
Maximum input power: 2 mW
Microphone sensitivity: -42 dB +/- 5 dB
Frequency response: 20 Hz–40 kHz
Sensitivity (at 1 kHz): 90.5 dB +/- 3 dB
Cable length: 54.3 in (138 mm)
Connector: 2-pin
Plug: ⅛ in (3.5 mm) TRS (braided cable) or TRRS (remote/mic cable)
Remote/mic cable compatibility: Apple and most Android devices
Remote/mic cable functionality: Play/pause; start/end call; next/previous song; start Siri, Google Assistant, or Cortana (functionality varies between Android devices)
Weight, IEMs with braided cable: 0.5 oz (15 g)
Weight, IEMs with remote/mic cable: 0.6 oz (16 g)
*Included*

2 cables (one braided, one with remote/mic)
3 sets of silicone ear tips (S, M, L)
2 sets of foam ear tips (M, L)
Zippered carrying case

The reason they are harder to drive would seem to be the sensitivity


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks Jant. They could have tighten the specs on the actual final product. The ones I have been listening to for the review was a sample. 2 of them actually. 1st one was crazy bad sounding. Looked kinda cool though as it was all clear vs the darker final blue shell they went for instead.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Hey some guys have to work for a living. It will come. Today. sometime. Guaranteed!
> 
> Actually I blame it on Massdrop. Those guys was supposed to get me some photos by today.
> 
> I got them this morning and I am at work so it is what it is. I have my review mostly done I just need to post the pics.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks DS actually  it'd all play 
Evil is anything  that prevents play 
I'm reading your review in a second
Just connected my upgrade senn 700
Cable to the DD wooden headphones  and blown away by the dymacis and clarity out of mojo/HTC 10 streaming Tidal new Beatles Sgt Pepper mono release spectacularly  better than any other recording  I've ever heard  what a treat!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Ok fellas. Enjoy the read. https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/edc-massdrop-and-optoma-nuforce.22407/reviews#review-18638


----------



## drbluenewmexico (May 26, 2017)

What  Great  review DS! Totally nuts! Made me want some for my June birthday! All of that out of a six mm dynami driver!  Wow
Can't wait to hear them out of mojo!
Thanks for your research discovery!!


----------



## jant71 (May 26, 2017)

kojebee said:


> Recently bought some more Elecom after my good impressions of my first purchase of the brand. Even better this time, the Elecom EHP R/HH1000 earphones. Very good soundstage, more bass, but not bleeding at all into the mids, musical whilst detailed. They look a bit bulky, but are light weight and comfortable (with complys that I use, the supplied large eartips fit me but I preferred the isolation and fit of the complys, saying that, everybody has their own likes/dislikes with tips). I've previously heard many BA/DD hybrids, but never been too impressed with the integration of the drivers, but not with these! Thoroughly enjoying them. For $130 they are worth every penny imo. Looks like these are keepers.



Won't be here for a while but I saw a last pair sale price on the CC1000 so I grabbed a pair of the red...






Can't go wrong for $27 shipped. Similar set up to CH's except smaller driver and magnet but still  "Magnetic Turbo Axial Port" which arranges drivers, ball pieces and magnets coaxially. Only the rear of the housing is brass this time and the driver is a "super mutli-layer PET film driver" with about a hundred layers. Reviews are good and say the tuning is mature and the mids are rich and up front. Also, a different form factor than the CH's w/o the long relief offset strain CKR-like design. These should be comfy and easy to fit. Seems they did a good job seeing it was one of the two 30th Anniversary Hi-Res earphone releases. For me, this is Elecom #4 .
https://translate.google.com/transl...om/news/d-av/201606/14/38986.html&prev=search


----------



## twister6

In a spirit of Discovery, here is a new collaboration between Lotoo (yeah, the guys behind LPG) and ENIGMacoustics (the Dharma guys) - Dharma D200 single DD (10mm) iem.  On a burn in now


----------



## jant71

twister6 said:


> In a spirit of Discovery, here is a new collaboration between Lotoo (yeah, the guys behind LPG) and ENIGMacoustics (the Dharma guys) - Dharma D200 single DD (10mm) iem.  On a burn in now



Looks good. I remember those guys...


...I used to watch that show


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Looks good. I remember those guys...
> ...I used to watch that show



The group picture of beta testers


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> What  Great  review DS! Totally nuts! Made me want some for my June birthday! All of that out of a six mm dynami driver!  Wow
> Can't wait to hear them out of mojo!
> Thanks for your research discovery!!



Oh yea I got these a few weeks after I got the masters and it didn't make me wanting to hear the masters. Sometimes small is good. In this case the smaller dynamic is housed in a spacious shell that was made to house 4 BAs or more.. I did kinda egg on Jyri @ Nuforce to create a hybrid using this driver for the bass and mids and a single BA for the highs. That would be something.

The truth is there are so many great cheaper earphones now a days it is increasingly tougher and tougher to do one over the competition. @ $60 the EDC is Nuforces best sounding earphone IMO and not at $500 for their HEM8. Which was way overpriced from the get go and imo only worth $300 in sonics.  I think Nuforce was surprised I gave the EDC a 5 star rating but since there is no 4.5 rating. The earphones are not perfect by any means. Some might not like how much bass is on the tuning but it was meant to be a fun iem and it does just this for the low price of $60..

Once I discovered the tip mod enhanced that sound. I liked them even more so.. I have a feeling these are gonna fly off the shelves at Massdrop when it hits. They are about as good as it gets for being out and about and no worries about breaking your 1K earphones.. People are gonna be surprised with how spacious and capable the sound is from a 6mm driver.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol there are over 2 thousand people wanting the EDC right off the bat. Oh wow. 

Oh and I found out they are gonna ship for free for US buyers.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

looking forward to hearing the EDC Donuts!  its amazing how sometimes the budget stuff
equals or outperforms much more expensive gear!  its like a gourmet meal showing up at the cafeteria!
meanwhile I'm producing my own live music festival at my ranch next weekend (see ANCIENT EARTH: NEW EARTH:: SACRED EARTH
on facebook, or 3SidedWhole.com, so i will have a lot of live music experience to compare 
to the how the soundboard recordings sound on the EDC!  wow, spell check keeps changing DSNUTS TO DONUTS....could be a sign..


----------



## Dsnuts

I think out of all the people that will enjoy them I am certain you will DrBlue. The bass is pretty epic for such a cheap earphone. But I think what will separate the EDC from other sub $100 earphones are just how excellent they sound for everything. It has really surprised me as you know how good the Masters sound amped. Wait till you hear these amped. For a small micro driver earphone it has one of the most complete sounds I have heard. The count for the EDC continues to grow. They are gonna fly off the shelves.  

We all own many earphones but I am glad Massdrop contacted me to do this review. They are getting much attention even though I have much higher end earphones. These will definitely be a part of my rotation especially when out and about.


----------



## Dsnuts

This being said it is very surprising how good the EDC amps. Wait till you guys hear the subs on these after they are well broken in, will put a smile on your face I am gonna say for certain. I have heard stronger subbass in the XB90s but the EDC comes not too far off the subs especially amped. Similar levels of subbass as something like a CKR10 level. It is crazy sounding. Way better balanced sound yet has this bass end.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Kool! Look forward to hearing  them!


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's my take on the 99 Neo:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/meze-99-neo.22329/reviews#review-18685


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> Kool! Look forward to hearing  them!


Joined drop


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on them Dr. Blue.  

In a little update. I have been burning the good sample I got. Since they were supposed to be the "Good" sample I didn't think much to burn in this newer sample. To my surprise the sound has tightened up a touch more than when I did my review of them. Basically the sound has gotten even better. Tighter more accurate bass and now has a superb balance to the sound yet still retains excellent sub bass extension. 

They have been my daily drivers well after my write up and I am very impressed by them and their ability to scale to more power. Sounds superb on the pono by the way.

I do recommend a solid burn in cycle for the EDCs. I don't recall any micro driver iems that didn't benefit in one way or another.  I am certain these are going to be well received by the massdrop and headfi community. I eagerly await what you all think about them once released. 

A bit of a prediction but I think these will end up being Massdrops best selling iems.


----------



## DWbirdseye

Delete


----------



## drbluenewmexico

very nice DS! thank you for the update!  i just returned from an insane weekend
running my own festival at our desert ranch, and am ready for some quiet
time with headphones!!!  btw, i highly recommend psychedelic guitars
AJJA s new album, Spira Mirabelis.  its incredible, well recorded and
kosmic as it gets!  streaming on Tidal and probably other sources, available
from Psyshop.....


----------



## jant71

So, it seems we have some new MMCX cables from Zero Audio...





http://www.zeroaudio.jp/product_ZAD.html ...that look pretty good and seem very easy to service with screw in terminals.





Might just signal that future upper ZA models will be using MMCX as well


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Ben Zwickel  from Mojo Audio just dropped off his Illuminati Power supply v2 for me to review.
hooked it up to the headphone desk, running Massdrop Fostex X00 Mahogany phones through
my Mojo upgraded MicroZotl2 tube preamp/headphone amp, 
his Mystique v 1 dac (he's up to v3 now actually) and through usb out running King Rex battery
powered converter into the DAC and feeding Tidal.  Ajja's new album Spiral Mirabelis exploded
out the headphones like a sound tsunami, best bass I've heard on these phones, with liquid
guitar, massive soundstage and thick lush mids.  OMG, it could be an ultimate upgrade.
and its not even warm yet. in 24 hours i may be drooling on it.......stay tuned.  I had the version
1 and wrote a review of it on the MicroZotl2 thread, but this is a new level of magic power...
see MojoAudio.com for more information on the Illuminati v2, which is actually smaller than
the first edition....ear boggling...


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha that sounds your enjoying a new level of sound sensations there Dr blue. That amp is a bit rich for me. Perfectly happy using the IDSD BL.. I suppose ignorance is bliss. Happy listening Dr blue.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanwh...ly-good-performance-for-just-60/#250232816642  Another take on the EDC. But I can tell this guy hasn't tried out the EDCs on an amp or tried to tip roll.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Aha that sounds your enjoying a new level of sound sensations there Dr blue. That amp is a bit rich for me. Perfectly happy using the IDSD BL.. I suppose ignorance is bliss. Happy listening Dr blue.



Im sure the IDSD BL is wonderful! enjoy the combo in your listening festivities DS!
im not able to afford the new Illuminati V2 powering my old (15 year old original MicroZotl) either.  its 1K retail for a power supply to feed the Zotl.  but it definitely
is a discovery in what is possible for the sound of the X00 headphones and streaming Tidal.  i just played the new Mono Beatles Sgt Peppers..remaster for a new
audio friend and he started to cry listening to "A Little Help from my Friends" saying he felt he was in the studio listening to the Beates playing for him
with transparent robust emotional communication, details he never heard before, and it was like they had been reborn. now thats high fidelity!


----------



## jant71 (Jun 12, 2017)

New Acoustune model claiming one of the best drivers in the world 

http://acoustune.s702.sureserver.com/products/#HS1501-HS1551

Myrinx Diaphragm














Why a single dynamic?
… The Price tag, as well as the number of driver units, cannot guarantee sound quality. Having one of the best dynamic drivers in the world, what else is necessary? We do not want networking as a source of unnecessary sound, nor do we want mutual acoustic interference by each driver unit. We organize the most simple production process at the most simple driver design.

What are the benefits of Myrinx?
… Its long-term stability and the high performance of the vibrating membrane, which comes from medical grade materials. It creates no clouded sound and no low resolution sound known as conventional dynamic driver aspect, and it enhances wider frequency response and rich sound field as a dynamic driver. In addition, Myrinx has no aging process and brings flexibility to a wide range of tuning options.

100% Metal Body Shell















Best solution of material for chamber is metal against resonance. Aluminum, brass, stainless steel, they all are processed by computerized machine in order to optimize their dimensions for best acoustic performance.

Pure Audio Grade Cable












Teamed up with Japan-based audio cable expertise.
Thanks for QT wiring technology that can deliver low noise and fine tuned sound on all frequency range, by fine pitch multi braided OFC cables.

Engineered Audio Connector












All audio components adopted in Acoustune earphones are engineered by Nippon DICS (NDICS), one of high-end professional audio components manufacturers in Japan.
NDICS is recently known as design and development of 4.4 mm balanced connector system Pentaconn in new industry standard JEITA RC-8141C and Pentaconn has been adopted in Sony Walkman Signature Series NW-WM1Z/WM1A and other major cable application suppliers in the world.






Price is about $400 to $450 depending on model. 1501 is aluminum for both chambers and the pricier 1551 has brass for the second inner chamber.
*
Model*

*HS1551 CU*
Transducer : Φ10mm Single Dynamic Driver
Impedance : 32Ω
Sound Pressure Level : 110dB/mW
Frequency Range : 10Hz～25KHz
Cable : MMCX Re-cable, L=1.2m (4-core)
Plug : Φ3.5mm plug (gold plated), L-type
Shell : Chamber – 100% Brass CNC milling, Housing – 100% aluminum CNC milling
Color : Grand Blue & Silver / Burgundy & Silver
Accessories : Earphone, Cable, Ear-tips (4 types)*, Earphone Case, Cable Clip & Tie, Warranty, Safety Instruction
* Ear-tips: AET02 (F), AET06 (M+), AET07 (S/M/L), AET08 (S/M/L)

Seems to be even more colors as well..


----------



## crabdog

I've been watching those @jant71 they're very interesting.


----------



## ngoshawk

Cayin N3, wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## ngoshawk

And the excellent loaner iFi Micro iTube2:


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of update on the EDCs. Guys at Massdrop decided to go with a .77 2 pin connector instead of .75 which is what was standard on the HEM shells 

What does this mean? There seems to be much more aftermarket cables that use the .77 2 pin.  Get your silver balanced cables ready!!


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Simgot EN700 Bass:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...oil-dynamic-driver-earphone-red.22212/reviews


----------



## VintageFlanker




----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 18, 2017)

Saw this review on Massdrop earlier and I will post the same remarks as I did there.  I agree with this review in general but a few added observations.  The highs are not veiled it is more rolled off with stock tips and the bass does sound a bit bigger and loose when I first heard them as well.  However I have had these much longer and have been burning them and using them since and some added observations.

I got a different take on the amping part. My EDC clearly stand out when amped. Not just slightly either. I think it was due to my tip mod that I posted on my review of them. I want to tell this reviewer to try my tip mod first and then amp it.

I will explain how and why the tip mod works to make the EDC on a different level of sound. Basically it is how the sound projects into your ears. Guys that have had multiple earphones knows what tip rolling can do for your earphones but the very first and last tip rolling everyone should try is the wide bore tip mod. 

This balances out the sound to a degree that actually gives a complete different sound profile to the EDCs. I knew this going into the review as it did the same thing for the previous HEM earphones for NuForce. Treble that was rolled off and not heard now shimmers and extends much better. Bass that was a bit loose and had bigger mid bass is now lessened a few dbs which also changes up the tonality to be less warm and much more natural sounding.

With the stock tip there is much less space between where the sound shoots out of the nozzle vs my tip mod which will  actually projects the sound like an amplifier.  It is like using a screen projector. The farther you place the projector from the screen wall the bigger the picture is. The closer to the wall the smaller more confined the image is. The tip mod has a similar effect.

I will have my EDCs Fr graphed with and without tip mod to prove my point. I recently sent it to another headfier so he can graph it for me.

So in the ear the stock silicones I think actually restricts the sound. In fact I know it restricts the sound. Once you hear how much more mature the sound is with the tip mod and then go back to the stock tips you can clearly tell. It is like a different earphone. ( *. .* )  vs ( *\ /* )  The fist 2 dots represent the amount of space from tip of the nozzle to your ears.  The second represents what the tip mod does in creating a cone with much more space between the nozzle tip and the inner ear. Changes the sound? Absolutely. Is probably what the tuners intended the sound to be like.


----------



## jant71

My Pioneer are designed proper to begin with  Wider bore and shallow fit with tips barely come past the bore as to not effect or restrict sound.

 Like nozzle spray patterns...




You want a wider opening and opening wider sooner and not really into a longer tip core. Needs to spread out early and as much as it can.

Of course a longer path can blend things more or correct some things if need be depending on the earphones. Not in the case of the Pioneer which is tuned well and designed with one of the larger bores to keep them further out and project better.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 18, 2017)

Ya agreed. I have never been a fan of narrow bored earphones. It seems to have restrictions. I remember the sound of the old Atrio MG7 pros. Just an ill designed earphone with a spaghetti noodle like narrow nozzle. The flattest sound and not in a good way with a bigger sub bass. No tip mod can make those sound better.

I like that picture display. Stock tip would represent the 0 degree and the tip mod makes it the 40 degree. Makes a big difference in how you hear the sound.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Dsnuts said:


> I got a different take on the amping part. My EDC clearly stand out when amped. Not just slightly either. I think it was due to my tip mod that I posted on my review of them. I want to tell this reviewer to try my tip mod first and then amp it.



So, to sound good, the EDC needs this mod?


----------



## Dsnuts

Not really. I was listening to the EDC the first week with stock tips both silicones and foam tips. I am certain the other reviews were all done without any tip mod.

Some guys might actually prefer the stock tips. Everyone got different taste in how they like their sound.  The stock tips are comfortable and easy to use. Gives more mid bass. Sounds excellent with bass driven music. 

With tip mod the sound balances out with more treble and a few dbs of less midbass. Tip mod is like the interchangeable nozzles and filters on the phantom master 4 or LZ4 for example.  

I do prefer my tip mod over the stock tips but that is because I demand more versatile sound vs a more bass heavy version of the EDC. I listen to acoustic music rock and jazz as much as I do EDM or hip hop so a more balanced sound profile gives me versatility. Even with tip mod the sub bass on the EDCs are excellent.  It sounds more higher end imo.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

If it's a solid iem, without needing a mod, then I'd consider joining this drop. I've not had many iems, but, since I've sold most of my headphones, I now need something super portable and comfy.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think for the price Massdrop is asking for them. It is a slam dunk. I have been using them ever since I got them for review and I have grown to appreciate their sonics and are excellent out and about. The only issue is it will take a bit to get into your hands. MD is selling them at a good clip last time I checked was almost 800 units sold. 

If you need something in tide you over I can definitely recommed any of the Philips she3590 variety you can buy at your local walmarts and targets.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Dsnuts said:


> If you need something in tide you over I can definitely recommed any of the Philips she3590 variety you can buy at your local walmarts and targets.



I sold nearly everything I have-- mostly Audio-Tecnicas, some really high-end ones, too, which would probably appall you. ಠ_ಠ

But, for portable use, I still have my AKG Y50 (surprisingly little fanfare for these), V-MODA m80, and the 1MORE Triple Drivers.

What especially interests me about the EDC, are not just the easy-going sound I've read about, which is what I seek in a portable, but the detachable cables. My 1Mores are absolutely wrecked because their cables are attached; they get snagged and caught on everything and often times yanked out of my ears. I'm not sure all the drivers even work properly anymore.


----------



## twister6

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> If it's a solid iem, without needing a mod, then I'd consider joining this drop. I've not had many iems, but, since I've sold most of my headphones, I now need something *super portable and comfy*.



That narrows it down to about 200 iems


----------



## Dsnuts

EDC uses the exact same shells that are on the HEM earphones. One of the best designed housing for comfort, very ergonomic. Isolation is above average too. The sound is non fatiguing and can be used for hours without discomfort or hearing fatigue. The tuning is safe but at the same time not boring either. Something you wouldn't expect from a single dynamic in a closed shell but the sound is spacious sounding. It is not as 3D sounding as more higher end phones but has excellent layering and depth to the sound. 

Truth be told I was not expecting to like them as much as I do but once in a while you hear a phone that does so much right. Was unexpected from the EDC. It is easy to use and equally easy to like. It is one of the better single dynamic earphones I have heard actually. I like the review sample so much I am gonna get a final EDC so I can try some aftermarket and balanced cables on them.  Massdrop is serious about these. Not every day they tell the manufacturer to change up the connector so more aftermarket cables can be used on them.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

twister6 said:


> That narrows it down to about 200 iems


Yeah, I wasn't very specific there. （し_し）



Dsnuts said:


> Massdrop is serious about these. Not every day they tell the manufacturer to change up the connector so more aftermarket cables can be used on them.


Which is why I joined the T-X0 drop. I think they're serious about them, too.


----------



## tuxbass

*Fireye HDB Balanced Portable Amplifier (on Massdrop)*
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/firestone-fireye-hdb


----------



## ngoshawk

Mixcder MS301 BT headphones. A very nice headphone, period. My review:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...nes-with-aptx-low-latency-audio.22472/reviews


----------



## Dsnuts

Fr of the EDC. Thanks Justin for the graph. Smooth good balanced enhanced bass but look that sub bass. Lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

woweeeeeee!
when does mass drop ship?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 26, 2017)

I think the last time an earphone had this much sub bass for me was the SHE3580 and the basshead classic XB90EX. But believe me the EDCs balance is so much superior to both.

So the sub bass has almost no roll off at all which means it comes out to play when bass is called upon but stays away when there is no emphasis in the region. Very fun earphone to listen to.

Jyri from NuForce was mentioning it might be much sooner than October but one little wrench in the deal was that they changed up the connectors could possibly delay the earphones a bit.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I think the last time an earphone had this much sub bass for me was the SHE3580 and the basshead classic XB90EX. But believe me the EDCs balance is so much superior to both.
> 
> So the sub bass has almost no roll off at all which means it comes out to play when bass is called upon but stays away when there is no emphasis in the region. Very fun earphone to listen to.
> 
> Jyri from NuForce was mentioning it might be much sooner than October but one little wrench in the deal was that they changed up the connectors could possibly delay the earphones a bit.



I ordered a set but if you want to let them know that ol' B9 the micro-DD fiend is interested in giving them a review early on, I'd appreciate it


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 27, 2017)

I think there are a few guys that will chime in for the EDC very soon, I will certainly relay to the folks at Massdrop of your interest B9.  So I have yet another anouncement. Yes it is yet another Massdrop exclusive.

Will reveal very soon.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I think there are a few guys that will chime in for the EDC very soon, I will certainly relay to the folks at Massdrop of your interest B9.  So I have yet another anouncement. Yes it is yet another Massdrop exclusive.
> 
> Will reveal very soon.



 Thanks man! Excited for your next announcement.


----------



## Dsnuts

So here it is. A new massdrop exclusive. A MEE Audio and Massdrop collaboration the PX.
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/px-massdrop-x-mee-audio.22494/reviews#review-18801


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Huge fan of the p1. Its gonna be hard to ignore this. However, your description of the bass has me worried. Would you say that after using the mhc-1 tips the badd is along the same lines as the original p1? If I can get a Moe reference sound and still have the same level of bass performance O would be all over these, though even for the price honestly, it will still be hard to ignore.

Thanks for your time in bringing these to our attention.


----------



## crabdog

Does the PX have a metal shell?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="Ex


----------



## Dsnuts

ExpiredLabel said:


> Huge fan of the p1. Its gonna be hard to ignore this. However, your description of the bass has me worried. Would you say that after using the mhc-1 tips the badd is along the same lines as the original p1? If I can get a Moe reference sound and still have the same level of bass performance O would be all over these, though even for the price honestly, it will still be hard to ignore.
> 
> Thanks for your time in bringing these to our attention.



The PX is the exactly same sound as the P1. Same earphones but with a new coat of paint and new item title. PX. For my own preferences the MH1c tips brings the bass up a touch about 2dbs and it more for my liking. Otherwise there is absolutely zero differences from the P1 bass to the PX. 




crabdog said:


> Does the PX have a metal shell?



Zinc Alloy. Very metal.


----------



## ngoshawk

My video review of the excellent Bluetooth Mixcder MS301 headphone is live. Thank you @Mixcder ! It is a gem of an BT headphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some info of the PX on massdrop https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...medium=forum&utm_campaign=post&utm_term=14018  So these are supposed to be dark blue. Lol. So was the EDC but in plastic. 

Drop will start 7/5/17.. They are gonna sell a whole grip of em at the price they are asking for these.


----------



## jant71

I hope they will also do a Massdrop blue M7 Pro as right now the M7 Pro is $150 and the PX is $113.


----------



## ngoshawk

AGPTEK Rocker v2 review. A nice affordable DAP:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...hile-supports-up-to-256gb-black.22262/reviews


----------



## WaffleBoy

So the PX is like P1, but made of plastic?


----------



## B9Scrambler

WaffleBoy said:


> So the PX is like P1, but made of plastic?



They're still metal.


----------



## WaffleBoy

B9Scrambler said:


> They're still metal.


So what's the different between those?


----------



## B9Scrambler

WaffleBoy said:


> So what's the different between those?



On the previous page; https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2223#post-13571808


----------



## WaffleBoy

B9Scrambler said:


> On the previous page; https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2223#post-13571808


Thanks man!
Almost got the T20 today until I checked massdrop.


----------



## Dsnuts

*Musical IEMs With Detachable Cable*
Made in collaboration with MEE Audio, the Pinnacle PX is the comfortable, versatile, and incredibly engaging IEM you’ll want to listen to all day long. It has the same tuning and detailed, enjoyable sound signature as the Pinnacle P1, with updates to the build quality and a significantly lower price. The zinc alloy housing has a scratch-resistant PVD finish in a custom dark blue, and the robust, detachable MMCX cable is complete with an inline microphone and remote. The 10-millimeter copper-clad dynamic moving-coil driver delivers a musical sound with crystal-clear mids and a realistic bass note, while the proprietary acoustic diffuser creates the ideal balance of treble extension and smooth in-ear response

Taken from the product description.  It is the same Zinc Alloy housing but with a more tougher finish. They also improved the connectors and cable that came with the PX. It doesn't look as fancy as the P1 but is actually an improvement in a few ways. But will be sold at $114


----------



## jant71 (Jul 12, 2017)

So, what's new? Plenty actually! A few things...

For those who want a true Tenore upgrade...

"CARBO i" is equipped with a newly developed ultra compact dynamic driver, covering the reproduction frequency band 8 to 70,000 kHz, a high responding earphone. It adopts the new concept "i shape" design, improves the fitting feeling and detachability performance by installing diagonally from the ear into the ear named "slant in (slant in)", "High-definition original sound reproduction" realized







Also, the AZLA looks like a solid earphone and comes in at a shade under $500




The AZLA is a hybrid coaxial set-up by Mr. Ashley Lee who worked with Astel & Kern while at iriver




https://translate.googleusercontent...98.php&usg=ALkJrhgmoNlv8Mi4QhVUTyAy-wfuAV7P1A

Brand AZLA
Model number AZLA
Release date From the end of July 2017 to the beginning of August
Price direct sales site 49,980 yen (tax included)


BeB is back with the dual driver powered 2000EX




https://translate.google.com/transl....bebjapan.com/product_2000EX.html&prev=search


New JVC's under construction so it will be a while but here is a peek...






Waiting for Radius to join the rest of the world with an over ear design?? A hybrid perhaps??
They are releasing such models through Bic Camera group.





HP-HHR11R-K is a two-way hybrid type earphone equipped with a newly developed dynamic driver for mid and low range and one BA driver for high range. The cable adopted the twist structure, carefully removed the noise at the time of listening to music and made it possible to concentrate on music. The tendency of sound is said to be a sound with a well-balanced depth, singing voice stands out in vocal songs and it is said that you can enjoy "sound of voice".

In order to reproduce delicate sound of the high resolution sound source, HP-DHR 01R-K is equipped with a dynamic type driver of 8 mm caliber which newly developed and reviewed all parts such as diaphragm, magnet and coil. Compared to HP-HHR 11 R - K, the sound is characterized by a powerful deep bass and an obvious middle and high tone, and it is said to be compatible with rock - tasted songs like guitar overlap.

Both models adopt Radius's ear ear hook type. The ear hook was developed for this product, supposing that the thickness of the hook body is made as thin as possible to reduce discomfort during wearing and further improve the fit of the earphone body. Furthermore, it is designed to take a wide width by the thickness of silicon at both ends of the hook, preventing the cable from being detached from the hook at the time of attachment / detachment.

The cable is detachable, the connector is MMCX specification. The earpiece adopts a deep mount earpiece that fits behind the ear.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Can always rely on @jant71 to give the Discovery thread a bad@$$ update


----------



## Raketen

New Zero Audio always good news!.. though idk if I can deal with straight barrel + rear entry + flat cable, as if those things weren't often irritating enough on their own


----------



## Dsnuts

Good stuff Jant. Carbo looks good. I would assume price will be fair for those. I just hope they introduce those to the international market sooner than later. JVCs look like a metal version of the woodies. Look forward to reading about them. 

A bit of an update on the EDC and PX Massdrop earphones. Been busy with work and there was a bit of a snafu for when I was allowed to post a review for the PX. Gave me some times to reevaluate the PX. I wrote a revised version of them and will post the review soon and will include sound differences between the 2 earphons. Basically the EDC is awesome for enjoying your music and has a more musical full bodied sound including a full bass end.  The PX is a much more mature tuning with almost a reference like quality to them and is much more neutral in tone and does mids and treble better than most single dynamics I have heard a bit weak in the sub bass however. Both actually compliment each other and have their strenths and weaknesses I will write more about in the PX revised review.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this was a massive revision of the PX review.  https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/px-massdrop-x-mee-audio.22523/reviews#review-18875


----------



## WaffleBoy

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a massive revision of the PX review.  https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/px-massdrop-x-mee-audio.22523/reviews#review-18875


Thanks!
If I have Shure Se215, will the EDC be an upgrade?


----------



## Dsnuts

I got a lot of questions about the Shure earphones on MD. I have to be honest as say I have never had the Shure SE215.  Don't know if it will be an upgrade but I can tell you I own earphones that cost up to 8X the EDC and I would much rather carry the EDC out in public than them simply due to the fact that they isolate so well and sound so engaging out and about. 

It is a no brainer what they are asking for them at $60.


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a massive revision of the PX review.  https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/px-massdrop-x-mee-audio.22523/reviews#review-18875


The PX allowed me to appreciate how well a single dynamic can be tuned.  Been listening to hybrids and balanced armatures along with some dynamics but the PX sounds absolutely incredible.  The staging is a masterpiece.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a massive revision of the PX review.  https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/px-massdrop-x-mee-audio.22523/reviews#review-18875



Nice review, DS! As an aside, I was curious about your DAP collection. How would you rate/compare them? I have the Pono, DX90, and has the original X3 (gave it to my daughter, think she lost it). I'd rate them in that order for SQ (Pono, DX90, then X3). More recently got the Pioneer XDP-300R, which I think is really good sounding, but had some user issues that I dislike (UI, battery life). Just curious...


----------



## Dsnuts

Love the Pono for what it is but my X5iii is easily my favorite Dap. It shares some similarities to the original X3. Think a much more refined X3 and you might get a good idea how the X5iii could be.  In comparison to the Pono. It has more height and depth to the sound. Stage is roughly similar. Not the widest stage for sound but more than makes up for it with deep detail to your music. It has a very musical sound to it. Been using it every day since I got it.


----------



## Raketen (Jul 15, 2017)

doctorjazz said:


> Nice review, DS! As an aside, I was curious about your DAP collection. How would you rate/compare them? I have the Pono, DX90, and has the original X3 (gave it to my daughter, think she lost it). I'd rate them in that order for SQ (Pono, DX90, then X3). More recently got the Pioneer XDP-300R, which I think is really good sounding, but had some user issues that I dislike (UI, battery life). Just curious...



Ever checked out the Sony Walkmen? For battery life and UI, hard to beat- still get 30+ hours on my A17 after almost 3 years daily, though tends to be at the cost of low power vs comparable daps.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

3 years of research and a new BA design made by a company that supplies BA drivers to most other companies.

Not my thing (BA) but they asked so..
Not allowed to say name of item until after 21st ( no idea why?)


----------



## crabdog

Hawaiibadboy said:


> 3 years of research and a new BA design made by a company that supplies BA drivers to most other companies.
> 
> Not my thing (BA) but they asked so..
> Not allowed to say name of item until after 21st ( no idea why?)


Looks interesting. How many BAs in it?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

crabdog said:


> Looks interesting. How many BAs in it?



Just 1 WBA (wide band armature)
It is certainly not for folks who like bass. Forward mids...a tad and treble detail is great but sub-bass....(sad-face)


----------



## crabdog

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Just 1 WBA (wide band armature)
> It is certainly not for folks who like bass. Forward mids...a tad and treble detail is great but sub-bass....(sad-face)


Yeah probably not for me. I like the bass from a dynamic driver. Having said that though I recently auditioned the VE8 and holy crap that thing has nice bass.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

crabdog said:


> Yeah probably not for me. I like the bass from a dynamic driver. Having said that though I recently auditioned the VE8 and holy crap that thing has nice bass.



I just googled the V8

The site that reviewed it liked the RHA ceramic
I gotta start ignoring them now...lol
I love the U8 and original 1964 Audio 8 BA unit so I am down for the Octa driver sets but the single ones? I


----------



## twister6

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I just googled the V8
> 
> The site that reviewed it liked the RHA ceramic
> I gotta start ignoring them now...lol
> I love the U8 and original 1964 Audio 8 BA unit so I am down for the Octa driver sets but the single ones? I



Also, a lot of buzz lately about another single BA CIEM (Warbler Prelude: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/warbler-audios-prelude-ciem-a-labour-of-love.845592/).  Flagship DD iems are more common, single BA flagship is definitely a challenge.


----------



## robervaul

Hawaiibadboy said:


> 3 years of research and a new BA design made by a company that supplies BA drivers to most other companies.
> 
> Not my thing (BA) but they asked so..
> Not allowed to say name of item until after 21st ( no idea why?)



I know the name.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

robervaul said:


> I know the name.



Yeah,
It's called: _I'msendinthisthingbacktowhereitcamefrom
_
Never going to review an item I would not rec. There goes another potential connection.
Whateverz


----------



## robervaul




----------



## Raketen

IIRC there were some Yamaha EPH-100 fans here, just stumbled on this japanese blog picturing a new looking version with removable cables http://head-bank.com/potafes-2017-summer/

cross posted over on the eph-100 thread https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/yamaha-eph-100.577712/page-305#post-13624316


----------



## Zelda

posted my impressions on an unknown company BA, but does sound good!
3RM from 1216.ears
the link if anyone ever cares
https://head-fi.org/threads/introducing-the-1216-ears-earphones-a-review-on-the-3rm-triple-ba.857222


----------



## ngoshawk

**** Audio Z&W, a good affordable MX500-shelled earbud: 

Thank you, **** Audio!


----------



## rodel808

Reminds me of Sony's XBA-1, their first ba iem. That buggah had no bass what so ever lol.




Hawaiibadboy said:


> 3 years of research and a new BA design made by a company that supplies BA drivers to most other companies.
> 
> Not my thing (BA) but they asked so..
> Not allowed to say name of item until after 21st ( no idea why?)


----------



## HungryPanda

My favourite buds of the moment are the Ourart Ti7's:

https://penonaudio.com/OURART-Ti7


----------



## ngoshawk

Kinera H3 (C)IEM...they have a really nice CIEM feel about them. Good sound...


----------



## dweaver (Aug 12, 2017)

Long time no write in here for me. But I have been trying a headphone in store for the past couple of weeks I have to talk about. I haven't bought it yet as I have to wait until payday but thought it was good enough it deserved a post.

They are the new Pioneer ES-MS5T.


These are insanely good for their low asking price of $70US. They are also extremely comfortable with massive room inside their cups and offer above average isolation for a large over ear design.

When I have tried them (3 seperate listening sessions and counting) I have been blown away by the level of detail I hear, they definitely live up to the HIRES standard. Not sure where you can check them out in the US but they are on display at some London Drug stores in Canada.

This is the first headphone in a long time that has lead me back to the bright side versus dark and bassy. Make no mistake these are a mid/treble centric offering as my slightly fatigued ears can testify to. But they straddle the line between energetic/airy and strident very adeptly. I only had one song where their mid treble peak came off as to much, "California Dreaming" by Diana Krall which has a cymbal type instrument through out the song which was too accentuated for my tastes. But all other Jazz such as Patricia Barber never crossed the line into sibilance even once.

The sound stage and imaging is extremely good on the headphone as well.

If I was to make a comparison I would say this headphone sounds like a slightly more bassy AKG 550. Speaking of bass though, while this did go low into the subbass realms it is not a bass head headphone.

If anyone is looking for an articulate clean headphone that is very balanced in signature while maintaining excellent musicality for well under a hundred bucks (hell I would say these stack up against many 2-$300 headphones like the K550 and others of similar ilk) then go try one of these out and post back if you think I am right...


----------



## crabdog

dweaver said:


> Long time no write in here for me. But I have been trying a headphone in store for the past couple of weeks I have to talk about. I haven't bought it yet as I have to wait until payday but thought it was good enough it deserved a post.
> 
> They are the new Pioneer ES-MS5T.
> 
> ...


That's a fine looking headphone for $70! On the website you listed it's $130, not sure what's going on there. Maybe you should grab them quick before the store realizes they've made a pricing error!


----------



## jant71

Think you are looking at the MS7BT which are $130. Need to link to the MS5T instead


----------



## jant71

Like the Pioneer, I see another winner coming  Well, the last model gets mostly five star reviews and is said to have treble like the EX1000 but better behaved. Next version added with bass improvements and an MMCX cable. The Maxell MXH GD300. All about the Graphene baby!


----------



## dweaver

Yup I linked the wrong model. I will fix that. A bit of a Freudian slip there. I have been wrestling with whether to get the ES-MS7BT model instead of the ES-MS5T. Part of me loves the freedom of cordless but I hate it when there is interference and the BT functionality also reduces the level of detail. I also already own several good BT headphones so am leaning towards the cheaper corded model.

Hey Jant71, that Maxell looks pretty cool. Have you heard it? Also are you still liking the SE-CH9T? I have been torn between spending the extra bucks on that one over the ES-MS5T as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

goddam this site, I know I don't need them but I just ordered Se-MS5T as I could get it in red


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> Hey Jant71, that Maxell looks pretty cool. Have you heard it? Also are you still liking the SE-CH9T? I have been torn between spending the extra bucks on that one over the ES-MS5T as well.



Not even out yet, the Maxell, but you can read the reviews on the GD200 which are impressive(when people who have the T8, SE846 and EX1000 think the Maxell may have ability with them esp. on the high end. Needed a little work for perfect on some parts of the spectrum and is a fixed cable model but you can get them for ~$100.

CH9T is cheaper now to import as the price has dropped. People have been getting them for $10 or $20 under the $99 Japanese selling price. One is Used-like new on Amazon for $89 shipped from NV. Not sure who Acoustic Design Factory is.

The CH9T have been going strong and gaining some fan fare. Someone liked them above the LZ-A4 and quite a few of the other Chi-fi models. Only one not so hot impression but they said they had grainy treble, not that much bass, mids not right up front, and a more brighter treble(obviously not fit quite right as they are grain free, a smidge dark, and one of the smoothest out there w/o holding back on the treble but the treble should never outweigh the bass). I do expect some dissent since they come with short tips and have a 7mm wide bore which is gonna keep fit shallow and harder for a few people unless perhaps they go to longer length tips or take more time to learn the fit for a couple days. Even I had a wierd day two days in where they wouldn't fit my right ear.  Perhaps a bit of fit learning and a crappy case but otherwise still another excellent Pioneer model.


----------



## dweaver

HungryPanda said:


> goddam this site, I know I don't need them but I just ordered Se-MS5T as I could get it in red



Look forward to what you think of them. I get paid next week so will buy a pair for real then. I really like the beige silver ones but will have settle with black of black and silver if I buy at London Drugs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is something new





These things go for a measly $65. good looking earphones but it is what is inside these vented housing that caught my attention.
Dual BAs and Dual Graphene drivers.  took a chance on these. Will report how they are once I get them. The BGVP SIDY DM5


----------



## Cya|\|

jant71 said:


> Like the Pioneer, I see another winner coming  Well, the last model gets mostly five star reviews and is said to have treble like the EX1000 but better behaved. Next version added with bass improvements and an MMCX cable. The Maxell MXH GD300. All about the Graphene baby!


And how is the gd200 compared to the ch9t?


----------



## docentore

dweaver said:


> Long time no write in here for me. But I have been trying a headphone in store for the past couple of weeks I have to talk about. I haven't bought it yet as I have to wait until payday but thought it was good enough it deserved a post.
> 
> They are the new Pioneer ES-MS5T.
> 
> ...



49$ on amazon.com. Damn! Sometimes I regret that I don't live in US


----------



## dweaver

docentore said:


> 49$ on amazon.com. Damn! Sometimes I regret that I don't live in US


me too! Best price in Canada is $89...


----------



## dweaver

well $89 or not I picked up a pair today...

So I had my pair of HD4.50BTNC when I picked them up and was walking back to the office through the downtown core and had a chance to A/B a bit.

Isolation was handily won by the 4.50BTNC as it should considering they have active noise cancellation. But the ES-MS5T held up pretty well and were good enough for most traffic and street noise. Comfort goes to the ES-MS5T even though the HD4.50BTNC are pretty good in this area. Just nice to have lots of ear room...

From the few songs I listened to the only area the 4.50 was better or potentially could be considered better was a bit stronger bass response. Other than that the MS5T had more, well... everything! The midrange had more emotion and energy as did the treble and the sound stage and imaging was considerably better. 

It will be interesting to see how this little headphone compares to my $700 MDR-Z7...  I know that should not be a fair comparison and who knows it might not be but I'm gonna do it anyway


----------



## dweaver

Dsnuts said:


> Here is something new
> These things go for a measly $65. good looking earphones but it is what is inside these vented housing that caught my attention.
> Dual BAs and Dual Graphene drivers.  took a chance on these. Will report how they are once I get them. The BGVP SIDY DM5


These looking mighty interesting DS. it will be interesting to see how open they sound due to the vents on the back as well as isolating they are.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 18, 2017)

Every time I read the specs I had to take a serious look at them. They come with a nice set of accessories to boot. Extra silver coated copper cable as well. Heck for $65. I will check it out. They are sold on ebay and penon audio web site. I should get them I think maybe today. I was kinda questioning if they have 4 drivers per side or if they have a single BA and single dynamic in each housing. Don't know but I do like the open design could mean a wider stage and airy sound. We will see soon enough. 

*BGVP SIDY DM5 2 Balanced Armature + 2 Dynamic Drivers Hybrid Hi-Fi MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone*

*Description*


BGVP DM5 adopts Physical Capacitance Three - frequency Tuning Technology: BGVP original patented technology with open cavity design, make the sound field to the best
Dual Knowels 30042 BA + Dual Graphene coaxial composite dynamic driver
MMCX pluggable interface: Effectively solve the headset cannot be used because of the problem, the shell using precision CNC machining and environment-friendly plating process, low-key is not mediocre.
Ergonomic design: Fit the ear, avoid prolonged wearing discomfort, distract the ear pressure, let you enjoy the fun of music
Using durable headset wire: Equipped with durable and enhanced headphone cable, while easy to replace the same time, but also take into account the durability of headphones
Wire control with Mic cable  , It use 72-core single-share oxygen-free copper to build, double-encircling process shielding, Kelaf fiber, tensile and durable. Excellent oxygen-free copper can make the signal transmission more stable, so that the overall sound more balanced and hearable.
Silver-plated without mic cable , using a single share 18-core 0.05 oxygen-free copper silver-plated to make, 72 silver wires winding, silver plated can reduce the loss of current signal, provide a better sound source, restore the authenticity of music in a bigger limitation.
Comfortable to wear, reduce the wind noise and stethoscope effect, the passive noise reduction to do the best
Specification


Model :BGVP DM5
Driver: 2 Balanced Armature + 2 Graphene Composite Dynamic Driver
Sensitivity: 120Db/mW
Impendence: 32ohm
Frequency response: 10 Hz - 40000 Hz
Cable Length: 1.2m
Package


BGVP DM5 In-ear Earphone
2 cables (1 without mic , 1 with mic)
3 pairs of Silicone eartips(S/M/L)
2 [pairs of Foam eartips
2 pairs of transparent silicone eartips (S/L)


----------



## jant71 (Aug 18, 2017)

Cya|\| said:


> And how is the gd200 compared to the ch9t?



Different as Pioneer is a bass slanted phone with enough treble done well enough to keep up with more expensive stuff. GD200 is tilted towards treble with just enough bass kinda thing. GD200 should have the better treble and the Pioneer has musicality. GD200 and CH9T are different form factors with straight down vs. over ear and GD200 is fixed cable. From what I know they are close and perhaps ultimate technical ability may go to the Maxell and fun enjoyment to the Pioneer. For different people really. GD300 will have MMCX and try to add the enjoyment and bass amount so it will no doubt exceed the CH9T but will be in another price bracket.


Good Luck on the DM5 Ds. S was close to pulling the trigger on the DM5 at $54(after $2 seller coupon) when they first came out but people were not happy with the tuning of thier last couple of earphones so it became more of a wait and see thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just got confirmation on their delivery. Will have some initial impressions later.


----------



## dweaver

I haven't A/B'd the MS5T against the Z7 yet. But I can say with confidence that they are different signatures and strengths. The Z7 on a song like the Corn Field Chase from Hans Zimmer has much more sub bass presence that can be felt whereas the MS5T is able to produce sub bass but not to the point of being felt.

The MS5T is more like close to a K550 signature wise though with strong vocals and lots of treble energy.

But the one thing both MS5T and Z7 share in common is a nice large sound stage with impressive 3D positioning. Songs like Zombie by Nelly or Om Guitar by Stevin McNamara or pretty much anything Pink Floyd sound amazing.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2017)

So I got my DM5s and all I have to say is. It is shocking how much earphone you get for your cash now a days especially the Chinese market seems to be cut throat with the newer and edgier designs.

You come out with a graphene driver in your earphone. Well we will throw in 2 and hows about 2 BAs for good measure. Oh wait then we will throw in a silver coated copper cable in a premium package then sell them for $65.

They look much nicer in hand than the photos would show. It is a shiny black onyx type coating on an all metal housing. The housing got weight to it due to how many drivers but it is not a problem once worn in the ear.  The finish and metal housing reminds me of the Pinnacle P1 or the Px very similar quality actually. The size of the housing is smaller than you would expect and the entire earphone sits inside your outer ear w cable up and around the ear. Comfortable enough and does not stick out of the ear.

I am not sure if the grills in the outside are all open, I bet it is only a few vents here and there because passive isolation is actually good. If it was all open I would be less isolating. 
I guess they made a compromise between adding a case or pouch vs adding an extra cable. As complete as the package is. There is no pouch or case which is not a big deal. I would have rather gotten the silver coated copper wire instead.

So the sound of these remind me a lot of my old Sony XBA H3.. Similar V shaped sound which comes more like a 2.1 sound profile than anything balanced. The clarity of these got my attention right away. They do need burn in as the upper mids was grainy on open listen but lets just say they have HUGE potential.. I was able to tame the lower treble peaks a bit using my Sony MH1 tips but I have a feeling the sound will change with more burn in time. Even on open listen if you let me listen to these and then the old XBA H3s you would have had a hard time understanding how these are only $65.

Them graphene dyanmics does bass in a similar fashion to how titanium coated drivers sound. That bass has some crazy nice texture and substance to it. Stage is not as wide as the Sonys. I would say average stage a bit shallow on the depth but otherwise the sound is crazy for the price. 

They seem to be a bit picky on sources and tips and different cables affect them a touch on the sonics.  They are blasting away as I type this morning and clearly need it. Are they discovery material?  Yes in deed.


----------



## vlenbo

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my DM5s and all I have to say is. It is shocking how much earphone you get for your cash now a days especially the Chinese market seems to be cut throat with the newer and edgier designs.
> 
> You come out with a graphene driver in your earphone. Well we will throw in 2 and hows about 2 BAs for good measure. Oh wait then we will throw in a silver coated copper cable in a premium package then sell them for $65.
> 
> ...



Is the bass tighter than the sony xba-h3? Does it reach lower than the h3 with more punch and subbass?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2017)

Initial bass sounds really good. Sounds more like how the Sony XBA earphones does bass. A bit like a separated sub woofer instead of being integrated like most earphones. I will reserve more impressions and comparisons of them till I gets some burn in time. Bass does reach into the depths with no struggle. It has a bigger bass profile but seems relatively tight and well controlled.

Will post some thoughts on them the more I tinker with them.


----------



## jant71

Sounds good Ds!

Reminds me to update on these...



jant71 said:


> Won't be here for a while but I saw a last pair sale price on the CC1000 so I grabbed a pair of the red...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got them in a while back...




Though they did take a fall and the edge got damaged. Paint was scraped off but underneath I knew there was still the brass so...




I removed the rest of the paint since the brass is quite elegant. The colors do have a color change thing going on in bright light which was cool. 

The CC1000 fit is fine for over ear or straight down. Again we have two position post on the bore for deeper or shallower fit for seal and bass control. 

This one follows more in the GB1000 way in that the bass comes out to play with a bit more power applied. They do start from a much leaner starting point than the thicker GB1000. Quite neutral and gains punch and reach with power applied.

The star here is the MLF(multi-layer film) driver. Does share the MLF driver traits of the ones I have heard. They all seem to share excellent separation, tight clean well defined notes, and above average imaging/placement.   

A small earphone with a pretty small housing so the CC1000 would come in last vs. the CKR90, CH9T, and CH1010 but the separation and imaging make up for it and the stage is very evenly proportioned front to back and top to bottom and side to side. When powered enough they are near my favorite presentation. Well positioned and layered with sharp notes with a good dark background in between things. The leaner tight notes give good detail and help focus things and help to tackle anything complex with little effort even though the CC1000 is not a quick phone nor does it have quick transients/ short decay. Straight out of a plain source they suffer and get sluggish but having leaner bass they still sound neutral as if they suffer from bloat without having bass bloat. Detail esp. down low isn't there and they don't smear but just drop details that you get when you power them a bit more.

The presentation is good front to back and puts the drums towards the rear and singers more up front like a live stage sound. Bass go surprisingly low or at least has a scooped out mid-bass that really lets the lowest frequencies shine more and being tight and lean gives an impression of excellent sub reach for an earphone with a close to flat bass response. 

Could still say the CC1000 are a shallow "n" in the same way the Aurisonics Rockets are and perhaps a bit smaller stage. Also, those who have had them, know the Rockets liked power in the same way to change their "n" and give more on each end. Don't have the same gear but the differences seem to be the CC1000 may go a bit lower on the bass, not quite as high on the highs, and be a bit smaller of stage. In the same way dr.blue says the GB1000 with juice ranks close to the pricier Aurisonics ASG model, the CC1000 is a close to what the Rockets are for a much cheaper price


----------



## dweaver (Aug 19, 2017)

Here is my ES-MS5T vs MDR-Z7 comparison. I used my LG G4 set to slightly over 50% volume for all comparisons.

Cornfield Chase - Hans Zimmer.

ES-MS5T - Has less bass presence and slightly more instrument separation which play against the songs purpose making it feel less urgent and the song builds it crescendo.
MDR-Z7 - as I thought the bass has more impact. The song is more immersive than than the MS5T but not by nearly as much as you would think given the price difference.
Code Cool - Patricia Barber

ES-MS5T - the bass line at the beginning of the song has enoigh weight to fit in perfectly with the song. The level of detail is portrayed with all its glory allowing for every cymbal strike and brush or drum stick stroke along with all the other instrumentation. Patricia's voice. Is equally well presented with no huskiness or over emphasis on her sharp S's and T's. The headphone is amazing for jazz.
MDR-Z7 - the bass at the beginning of the song is heavier and also a bit more relaxed. Vocally Patricia's voice is a bit husky and relaxed. All details are present but dialed back. Perfect for a long listening session but less engaging and emotive. The Z7 feels like I am slightly to far back to be fully engaged in the music.
Zombie - Nelly McKay

ES-MS5T - bassline is nicely present and perfectly in line with the vocals and drum kit. This song has strong vocal positioning and 3D like qualities and the MS5T captures those qualities as good as the Z7 which to say it is excellent.
MDR-Z7 - the bass line is a bit bumped but for this song it feels good. Nellie's voice is a bit deeper but still sounds good. The drum kit has a bit more brassy quality compared to the MS5T. The over all 3D presentation is slightly more immersive than the MS5T do to Nellie's not being quite as forward. I like both headphones but would give the nod to the Z7.
High Hopes - Pink Floyd Pulse Version

ES-MS5T - I want to slap the buzzing fly and it is very present. The vocals are slightly brighter and song in general is more neutral sounding. The relaxed nature of the song is portrayed nicely. The 3D sound stage is slightly smaller than the Z7 due to the more forward midrange but is still strong positionally and is a nice size. The MS5T allows for more detail in the music as compared to a bigger atmosphere with the Z7.
MDR-Z7 - fly buzzing at the beginning of song sound somewhat realistic but not to the point where you want to swat it . This song is more relaxed in nature but has decent sound stage qualities which the Z7 portrays beautifully. The Z7 is a perfect chill headphone for Floyd.
Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin

ES-MS5T - Bass line is nicely in line with rest of the music with the vocals nicely up front and engaging as well as the guitars. 3D sound stage is engrossing and complete. The extra energy in the midrange and treble bring a nice edge to the song with ever being strident or to sharp, very engrossing.
MDR-Z7 - The bass line has a much heavier presence and the vocals are more husky but forward. Guitars are similarly on the lush side and the drum kit is more relaxed. The overall effect is pleasant and great for a relaxed long listening session. But I suspect lovers of Led Zeppelin would prefer the edgier version rendered by the MS5T.
The Z7 presents a bigger than life type of experience that is perfect for movie scores and is a perfect chill headphone. The MS5T on the other hand is much more balanced, offering a truer rendition of most of the music I used in this comparison.

Note how I never suggested that the Z7 was better technically. This is because I think the MS5T holds it's own technically. Sure it is not as deep as the Z7 but that deepness comes at a price in regards to changing the tonality of the music (different signatures) but both headphones offer similar levels of detail. The Z7 is slightly bigger sounding in the sound stage but some of this is because its midrange is a bit further back than the MS5T.

So when you consider the fact the Z7 is $600US and the MS5T is only $69 and can be had for as low as $50. This makes the ES-MS5T one of the best value propositions I have ever bought...

Having said that the Z7 has much higher quality materials and has replacable cables and comes with a balanced cable in the box. As compared to the MS5T having a fixed cable that has a microphone and control for a smartphone only.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Man for people that think burn in is not for real. Would love them to hear these on open listen, Burn them in over night and hear them again.

Listening to them right now and that lower treble grain and a bit of glare on the treble range in general is now gone.  The mids BA has decided to show up to the party. These now sound much better balance than how I heard them on open listen. They no longer sound like the XBA H3 as a result. The mids are much better represented in the mix. In fact mids are starting to show up in a big way with much cleaner treble. In other words they are showing authority in all sound ranges.  Loving how these are shaping up to be.

The one negative I found is that their clear silicone tips they provide is pretty much useless. It is a wide bore tip but the material is so thin it doesn't seal right in the ear and good seal is extremely important to how these sound. Went back to the good old Spiral dots. Otherwise to say these are growing on me is an understatement. They are proving to me that a sub $100 phone can out perform so many. Lol.

As they are now.  I can safely say these are going to garner a nice fan base here at headfi. Don't know how good the other cheaper triple or quad driver cheaper iems sound but for me these already compete with earphones easily in the $200 ranges in sonics and I can see them improving more so.

These are starting to sound much more refined than I would have ever imagined they sound like they do now.


----------



## mochill

http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/


----------



## jant71

Listening to Dweaver and DS is reminding me of an alarming trend. Why is Sony letting themselves fall behind?? I have read at least a handful of reviews liking the Pioneers and some Elecoms better than the $300 Sony earphones? Too many $50 - $99 stuff at least being liked as much or better than the Sony A3, N3, H3 these days. Now another cheap Pioneer $69 running with a Sony $600 headphone. Sony get back on track and adjust to the market, okay?? Pioneer and Elecom and other Japanese are beating you for cheaper. This new wave of Chinese stuff is catching up to the Japanese high value stuff as well so Sony needs to get back in gear.


----------



## vlenbo (Aug 20, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Listening to Dweaver and DS is reminding me of an alarming trend. Why is Sony letting themselves fall behind?? I have read at least a handful of reviews liking the Pioneers and some Elecoms better than the $300 Sony earphones? Too many $50 - $99 stuff at least being liked as much or better than the Sony A3, N3, H3 these days. Now another cheap Pioneer $69 running with a Sony $600 headphone. Sony get back on track and adjust to the market, okay?? Pioneer and Elecom and other Japanese are beating you for cheaper. This new wave of Chinese stuff is catching up to the Japanese high value stuff as well so Sony needs to get back in gear.


Some headfiers mentioned before that Sony went to try newer technology due to newer = better. That goes for all other companies too. Aurisonics, Fidue, etc.

I mean even sony's old models beat their latest models, and that's saying something. I'm planning on getting the mdr 7550 because of that.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 20, 2017)

Price is still listed as open but I believe the first of the new fall Elecom coming is going to be a low price. Cheaper packaging and no case and only 3 pairs of tips so they are keeping it low which will make them one of the first bigger Japan brands to do MMCX on a budget model(meaning under $99 threshold. CH9T was $99 on release in Japan)...











They themselves have only done MMCX on over $100 models so far.


----------



## Tommy C

^^^ They seem to be suited for a very shallow fit. I don't think I will able to get a good seal. 
Just wish the nozzle would have been longer. Oh well.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 21, 2017)

They have previously used two position post but I see no mention of it yet. Found this pic...





Yea, they do come with longer tips than JVC and Sony types as you might be able to see in that pic which may or may not help. But, no, Elecom doesn't really do deeper fitting stuff. The one Elecom I have that is angled nozzle has a 6.5mm length to it.


Oh, and looking at them here I see the back vent hole right by the connector and the front vent hole right next to the L side marking. These will have 12mm titanium coated PET diaphragms btw.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is the first review of the  BGVP DM5  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/reviews#review-19061

I completely disagree with his bass assessment and treble assessment as well.  Guy probably did zero burn in but my pair the bass reaches deep and has authority in all regions of bass. Treble is also disagreeable. Any more treble and it would be a bit too much imo. It is just right or at least my burned in pair is. 

Will have some impressions of how they actually sound once I get a good a bit more burn in time on them.


----------



## vlenbo

Not a discovery unfortunately, but a review of the msr7s since it used to be pretty popular. Just trying to contribute my experiences with it.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/review-the-ath-msr7-a-headphone-with-a-stylish-personality.857693/


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> Man for people that think burn in is not for real. Would love them to hear these on open listen, Burn them in over night and hear them again.
> 
> Listening to them right now and that lower treble grain and a bit of glare on the treble range in general is now gone.  The mids BA has decided to show up to the party. These now sound much better balance than how I heard them on open listen. They no longer sound like the XBA H3 as a result. The mids are much better represented in the mix. In fact mids are starting to show up in a big way with much cleaner treble. In other words they are showing authority in all sound ranges.  Loving how these are shaping up to be.
> 
> ...



Well I got about a weeks worth of non stop burn in and I have them in my ears as I type. I have to say fellas.  These are no joke. Initially when I took a chance on these I was saying to myself these are gonna be a bassy mess and consumer tuned. 

I was wrong on so many levels.  What I have in my ears is something that is hard to believe I am listening to at $65. These would be an excellent grab at $200 or more.  These aren't just comparable to your garden variety of triple hybrids in the market they are comparable to of all earphones I own. My DN2KJs in sonics. 

AS crazy as that sounds. The more and more I listen to them the more they sound like a high end tuned earphone. These are not tuned to be consumer oriented like one would think for a budget earphone.  

I have been listening to them on my X5iii and with my new amp Ibasso PB3. These things on an amp will make you feel like you stole something. They scale very well on an small amp. They sound crazy good on everything I have tried them on actually.  The sound has smoothed out considerably since I got them. The bass has settled down. They simply sound superb. I recently got the one more quads and I have to say I might actually prefer these over them. I might actually prefer these over my DN2KJs even. Astounding how good these are.


----------



## dweaver

Very interesting. I have the 1more quads and really like the 3D quality. How does this IEM compare in that regard and what about the IEM do you prefer over the Quad? I am enjoying the more aggressive nature of the MS5T over my Quad as an example.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 26, 2017)

1 more I like but the SQ is not what I thought it would be. It does have some really nice layering and depth which gives that 3D imaging to music however it is more of a consumer type sound. They remind me of a Bose or Monster tuning. They remind me a lot of my old Monster Miles Davis Tributes. Which is not a bad thing but coming from something like the Pinnacle P1 or PX reference type tuning to the 1 more quads which I got a month ago actually. 

To be honest it didnt impress me as much as I thought it would. I would consider it a side grade to my Trinity Masters and not much more. I still prefer my Z5 in balanced over them. The Massdrop MEE Audio PX in balanced I prefer over them as well. I wish one more would have done some type of balanced option for them.

Here is a shocker. The EDC massdrop earphones shares a very similar tuning to the One more quads. Similar sound balancing and bass. EDC on an amp has similar tonality and bass emphasis as the one more quads. If I was to pin point one aspect of the quads that could use a touch more of it would be treble. It is just a hair reserved imo which adds to the warmth of the sound. EDC has similar treble roll off.

I have to do a head to head comparison to the DM5 but I would also consider the SQ of the DM5 to be on a very similar level to the one more quads. It might loose out on depth to the one mores but it has overall better clarity. Stage is not as large as the one mores but comes close.

The grills on the back of the shells does seem to be grills and not just for show. I noticed more ambient sound when using them out and about. They do have that out of your head sound stage. Especially when using a nice amp like the PB3s. Bass is very comparable on both earphones. The DM5 might have a more dynamic bass end actually. It replicates every bass note how it is supposed to sound. Be it hip hop 808 bass drops to bass guitars to bass drums. Subs to subtle strumming of guitar riffs. Bass detail is crazy for the price on these.

Once I get a chance I want to compare how the DM5 sounds to my DN2KJs and a proper comparo of the one more as well.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 29, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Price is still listed as open but I believe the first of the new fall Elecom coming is going to be a low price. Cheaper packaging and no case and only 3 pairs of tips so they are keeping it low which will make them one of the first bigger Japan brands to do MMCX on a budget model(meaning under $99 threshold. CH9T was $99 on release in Japan)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, we have prices now...RH1000 is 2980 Yen or $27 street price and RH2000 is 4980 Yen or $45  street price. Replacement cable is 1980 yen or ~$18. Release slated for early September.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Here is something new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DId the stage improve with burn in?


----------



## daveyostrow

jant71 said:


> So, we have prices now...RH1000 is 2980 Yen or $27 street price and RH2000 is 4980 Yen or $45  street price.


 They kind of look like the ckr90...


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> DId the stage improve with burn in?



Actually It did. The BAs are in the nozzle of the earphones as I discovered while taking a look into the nozzle itself behind the wax guard/ mesh. The stage now sounds proper. Has as much height and depth as the width of stage. I remember mentioning the depth was not great when I first heard them. That was in a compressed BA state in hind site after burn in.  

After hearing them since I got them I realized there is a better sense of space which utilizes every direction of stage on these earphones. They do have a semi open sound to them probably due to the grills out on the back side of the housing. sound does have a slight airiness about it but retains solid imaging and clarity across the board. 

The bass I have become a huge fan of on these earphones. They are truly dynamic in that it can punch hard when need be. Agile to agressive to warm and soft to full on sub slam again if the track has it in the mix. 

The sound has settled in and I prefer listening to these over a lot of my earphones I own. Crazy value and sound you get for the money.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Actually It did. The BAs are in the nozzle of the earphones as I discovered while taking a look into the nozzle itself behind the wax guard/ mesh. The stage now sounds proper. Has as much height and depth as the width of stage. I remember mentioning the depth was not great when I first heard them. That was in a compressed BA state in hind site after burn in.
> 
> After hearing them since I got them I realized there is a better sense of space which utilizes every direction of stage on these earphones. They do have a semi open sound to them probably due to the grills out on the back side of the housing. sound does have a slight airiness about it but retains solid imaging and clarity across the board.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that.
I was also looking at the DZ7 (6BA + 1 DD) but couldn't find a lot of people who have given impressions on them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2017)

A lot of these newer multi BA hybrids out of China gonna be hit n miss. But it does seem the Chinese are in the forefront of newer innovation and pushing the envelope for sound per dollar now a days. This is the reason why I took a chance on the DM5s and I do believe these are the quintesential discovery. When I first started this thread I wouldn't have even phathomed finding a 4 Driver hybrid iem or even a hybrid at the time for anything less than $200 or more. 

Forget what the DM5s cost. It is such a worthy phone in every sense of the word at any cost they are selling them for but for $65 shipped to your door? Simply stupendous value.

I am gonna out right say it.  I prefer these over my newly acquired one more quads. It is the DM5 that actually has the higher end sound to my ears. Yes that is a $65 earphone beating out a $200 one.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dsnuts said:


> A lot of these newer multi BA hybrids out of China gonna be hit n miss. But it does seem the Chinese are in the forefront of newer innovation and pushing the envelope for sound per dollar now a days. This is the reason why I took a chance on the DM5s and I do believe these are the quintesential discovery. When I first started this thread I wouldn't have even phathomed finding a 4 Driver hybrid iem or even a hybrid at the time for anything less than $200 or more.
> 
> Forget what the DM5s cost. It is such a worthy phone in every sense of the word at any cost they are selling them for but for $65 shipped to your door? Simply stupendous value.
> 
> I am gonna out right say it.  I prefer these over my newly acquired one more quads. It is the DM5 that actually has the higher end sound to my ears. Yes that is a $65 earphone beating out a $200 one.



Wow...haven't been getting notices about Discovery Thread posts in a while (must be some glitch in the new Head Fi site), forgot how tempting this site can be. I see these at Penon audio, hmmm....


----------



## daveyostrow

Dsnuts said:


> I am gonna out right say it.  I prefer these over my newly acquired one more quads. It is the DM5 that actually has the higher end sound to my ears. Yes that is a $65 earphone beating out a $200 one.


Sorry... Where are they $65?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2017)

doctorjazz said:


> Wow...haven't been getting notices about Discovery Thread posts in a while (must be some glitch in the new Head Fi site), forgot how tempting this site can be. I see these at Penon audio, hmmm....







daveyostrow said:


> Sorry... Where are they $65?



I bought them from ebay from penonaudio listing here.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BGVP-SIDY-DM5-2BA-2Dynamic-Driver-Hybrid-Hi-Fi-MMCX-Detachable-In-ear-Earphone/272788687782?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=571925183232&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

They absolutely need burn in and proper tips but otherwise they are the best bang for dollar iem I have ever bought in my life of listening to audio. They come with 2 cables it has the silver coated copper cable installed on open box. I opted to use another cable due to the shortness of the cable. It seems to be a tad bit short. 

These earphones got me looking into higher end cables.


----------



## doctorjazz

https://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DM5

I see them here, seem to be about the same price (my office web blockers won't let me go to ebay). No option for balanced cables, but I do have some aftermarket ones at home (I like Pono balanced, also Pioneer XDP-300r has (a different, of course) balanced out)


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2017)

Havent tried balanced out yet but I will when I get a chance. Currently have a nicer silver coated copper cable on them. I think I want to try pure copper wire.

It is nice to have options for cables on these. By the way they look much nicer in person. They look a bit plastic like on that photo but they have a thick Onyx glaze on an all metal housing. Got some weight to the shells. Similar weight to the Pinnacle P1 or Massdrop PX earphones.


----------



## jant71

So, Ds, when you getting the KZ ZS6  since you obviously need to compare the 2 current 2DD/2BA vented models to see how they stack up. Obviously will need a better cable on the KZ as well since they won't come with a great one for $45 starting price. I'll probably grab a red one when they are about $35 with epacket.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jant you can't come in here and suggest I need this newer earphone.. without a linky! From Aliexpress perhaps?. Will look it up.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 30, 2017)

Okay, okay... https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...a8c8c05899f7db0d3-1504128404681-03905-EUnEiAe
One seller on Amazon as well.

Renders of the set-up posted here... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1364#post-13689890


----------



## jant71

daveyostrow said:


> They kind of look like the ckr90...



I would say the CKR70 as well. CKR70 comes in red and is smaller. CKR90 is gonna be bigger than the RH2000 though the cable connector is more like the 90. No reason not to grab these so I can eventually take a pic vs. the CKR90.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Okay, okay... https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...a8c8c05899f7db0d3-1504128404681-03905-EUnEiAe
> One seller on Amazon as well.
> 
> Renders of the set-up posted here... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1364#post-13689890



I can't tell you guys/gals what to buy or not to buy, but I sincerely wish we would STOP glorifying this KZ copycat bullsh!t.  ZS5 and now ZS6 is such a big FU to Campfire Audio and Ken's work, copying nearly verbatim the shell design, not to mention that ZS5 has been exposed by reviewers who took it apart to find that some of the drivers inside were not even connected.  Like in this review:



I know people are fascinated with the shells that look identical to Andromeda (maybe thinking they are getting Andro at a fraction of a price?), or how they are copying Andromeda internal chamber design and now placing  BA drivers inside the nozzle (identical to 64audio TIAs).  But this fascination and support of KZ and retailers who sell it just encourages them to keep pushing the envelope of this copycat nonsense.  KZ used to be a great company, with some of the top Chi-Fi $15-$25 IEMs.  I have tested and reviewed many of their models in the past, but not anymore.  Now, instead of continuing with their legacy of innovations, quality ,and sound, they're copying everybody inside out, lying to their customers by not connecting drivers (intentionally or due to poor QC), and just thinking they can get away with anything...  Just sad.


----------



## superuser1

Any more information on the (6 BA + 1 DD) DZ 7 would be most welcome. Could some one please tell me what kind of DD they have in there?


----------



## jant71

I don't think I am looking that hard at them being clones if they don't do the DIY IE800 thing and they don't come up in search for CA. Of course you say identical but I don't see the internals being mimicked in that mess of the KZ5. Of course the Andromeda is 5 armature so hard to be doing the same thing internally with 2 DD and 2 BA. ZS6 is vented, different at the connectors both on housing and plug-in sides, different connectors, different nozzle.

Since the naming or close is not used to link to it, housing are not identical, no packaging or accs. copied, dual armatures in the nozzle since back with Astrotec is widely used and old hat now I wouldn't shy away from the ZS6 being my first KZ cause the housing are quite similar to the CA. Would not buy the AT clones back in the day from them or this thing...





KZ was that and not sure about jumping off now if you were okay after they used real copies to get off and running. They are what they have been.


----------



## doctorjazz

BGVP DM5...I went for them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Was just listening to DM5s with the Pono. Solid pairing.. These are gonna surprise a lot of people.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> I don't think I am looking that hard at them being clones if they don't do the DIY IE800 thing and they don't come up in search for CA. Of course you say identical but I don't see the internals being mimicked in that mess of the KZ5. Of course the Andromeda is 5 armature so hard to be doing the same thing internally with 2 DD and 2 BA. ZS6 is vented, different at the connectors both on housing and plug-in sides, different connectors, different nozzle.
> 
> Since the naming or close is not used to link to it, housing are not identical, no packaging or accs. copied, dual armatures in the nozzle since back with Astrotec is widely used and old hat now I wouldn't shy away from the ZS6 being my first KZ cause the housing are quite similar to the CA. Would not buy the AT clones back in the day from them or this thing...
> 
> ...



I was talking more about ED9, ED10, ED3c, HDS1, ZN1, ZS1, and even ATE (though that one had some resemblance to AT) - I reviewed and praised them all, in the past...  I guess I wasn't aware of their IE80 clone, is this their recent model?  For some reason, Campfire shell clone just rubs me the wrong way.  Again, I'm just venting, that's what the forum is for   But it's just sad, these guys know how to tune a good iem, they have done it before, so why do they need to copy someone else's shell?  But, anyway...


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 31, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> Any more information on the (6 BA + 1 DD) DZ 7 would be most welcome. Could some one please tell me what kind of DD they have in there?



Those look interesting. I bet they sound nice. It is a bit of a shot in the dark. My thought is if they are gonna put that much attention to the shells to fit all them BAs and dynamic with a custom shell. It has to sound decent. It better sound decent. Lol.

You know if I didnt throw my money at the hype train that was Trinity Audio for the Hunters over a year ago which I am still waiting for. I would have taken a chance at something like this.  

Trinity Audio... Wow what a poop storm that turned out to be.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Those look interesting. I bet they sound nice. It is a bit of a shot in the dark. My thought is if they are gonna put that much attention to the shells to fit all them BAs and dynamic with a custom shell. It has to sound decent. It better sound decent. Lol.
> 
> You know if I didnt throw my money at the hype train that was Trinity Audio for the Hunters over a year ago which I am still waiting for. I would have taken a chance at something like this.
> 
> Trinity Audio... Wow what a poop storm that turned out to be.


Thanks for the insight. I think i may just go for it still looking around for a few members who have them. I just got a 6BA version from a friend and the bass was polite albeit present. I am wondering how the DD will change that. Trinity


----------



## Raketen (Aug 31, 2017)

I suppose there are only so many ways to jam something in your ear.
Spotted this Toneking 9way tunable IEM on Penon, looks pretty original (& possibly painful) though.


----------



## crabdog

Raketen said:


> I suppose there are only so many ways to jam something in your ear.
> Spotted this Toneking 9way tunable IEM on Penon, looks pretty original (& possibly painful) though.


I have one of these arriving today.


----------



## crabdog

So I've been listening to these since they arrived today and they sound fantastic. I've only tested with the default silver filters so far, will try the others tomorrow. Nice cable. Nice, balanced sound, great tonality and detail. I'm wearing them over ear, which I think is how they're intended to be worn (lol?) but find them really comfortable. Bass is full but clean and well controlled, great sub-bass. Super nice treble with no sibilance but good extension. Soundstage is good too. Can't find anything negative yet but give me some time I'll sure there's something. Really impressed with these so far.


----------



## chompchomps

Any comparison with the DM5 to a Magaosi K3?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 31, 2017)

A couple new Koss. Well the same headphone in closed and open versions for gaming or portable listening with mic/remote.
https://www.koss.com/headphones/over-ear-headphones/gmr-545-air








Cheap at $60 with two cables. Open is interesting for around the house/PC and perhaps a very good stage. May benefit from a better cable(most likely) just like it's brother the UR42i. That one is still a good one that is not quite as glowingly good to me as the reviews say w/o a better cable but they are seriously less popular than they should be. Most likely due to the resemblance to it's cheaper little brother which is fun to tinker and mod but not a serious phone though a quick check should tell that the UR42i has one of the better Koss drivers and the UR23i doesn't.


----------



## Raketen

Pretty tasteful styling by "gamer gear" standards also.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah, probably due to the dual purpose if you put in the regular cable and head out they will not look like you are wearing a gaming headset...




Not bad looking in the least. Better looking than the UR42i actually I think,


----------



## bjaardker

They just did a release party for these at our local "Nerd Bar" https://42lounge.com/

A friend of mine won a pair of them for some kind of trivia or raffle. I'm bugging him to let me borrow them for a bit, but I don't know that I'll get the chance. He says they're awesome and he's gaming with them every night.


----------



## superuser1

So The DZ 7s have been ordered and the seller says the "new" unit has a 9mm DD in it. Any idea which DD they used before?
Link is HERE


----------



## mochill

http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/

Get these ASAP


----------



## Kdraper

mochill said:


> http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/
> 
> Get these ASAP


And where does one actually buy it for the US?


----------



## superuser1

Kdraper said:


> And where does one actually buy it for the US?


heck i couldnt find it anywhere with an english website.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to the DM5 with a new balanced cable I bought off of Amazon. They sound fantastic balanced. They keep on getting better and better. Stupendous value and they still have more room for improvement. Ordered more higher end cables to use on them.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> So The DZ 7s have been ordered and the seller says the "new" unit has a 9mm DD in it. Any idea which DD they used before?
> Link is HERE



Look forward to read your take on these. Maybe just maybe I will actually get my Hunters from Trinity. Wishful thinking.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Look forward to read your take on these. Maybe just maybe I will actually get my Hunters from Trinity. Wishful thinking.


Lol are we on about the hunters again 
i am looking forward to trying these out. will keep you posted.


----------



## Zelda

re-posted the M1s review here
great dap if you care only for SQ and not for all the extra features.


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/
> 
> Get these ASAP





Dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the DM5 with a new balanced cable I bought off of Amazon. They sound fantastic balanced. They keep on getting better and better. Stupendous value and they still have more room for improvement. Ordered more higher end cables to use on them.



I wanna see a $65 DM5 vs. $60 Hibiki showdown


----------



## mochill

Not interested in the dm5


----------



## jant71

Mo, you have the Hera correct?


----------



## Dsnuts

Unless the Hibiki can hang with the PX or Pinnacle P1, one more quads, masters and DN2KJ. It has no chance. Right now for me my DM5 sounds just as good if not better than what I listed here.  If it can push the $200 boundary in sound it might be worth checking otherwise it won't be able to hang with the DM5.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> Unless the Hibiki can hang with the PX or Pinnacle P1, one more quads, masters and DN2KJ. It has no chance. Right now for me my DM5 sounds just as good if not better than what I listed here.  If it can push the $200 boundary in sound it might be worth checking otherwise it won't be able to hang with the DM5.


I have the dn2kj , :-D hibiki is better easily, jant71 I have her too:-D


----------



## chompchomps

where to get hibiki for $60?


----------



## Libertad

^This x1000 here to get the hibiki ever since i saw them the website is under maintenance with no source for an online vendor to purchase them from please if you know were to buy them link it in the thread that would be boss AF and much appreciated.


----------



## Raketen

chompchomps said:


> where to get hibiki for $60?





Libertad said:


> ^This x1000 here to get the hibiki ever since i saw them the website is under maintenance with no source for an online vendor to purchase them from please if you know were to buy them link it in the thread that would be boss AF and much appreciated.



You can try contacting them via facebook message or e-mail- that's usually how they do direct sales. Otherwise maybe keep an eye on Null Audio, they do INTL orders and stock all AAW and some Shozy stuff... or Penon usually have all of Shozy's stuff.


----------



## mochill

Contact shozy directly


----------



## Kdraper

https://headsonix.com/

I contacted Shozy and they said Head Sonix (hadn't ever heard of them) is their US dealer.


----------



## twister6

Kdraper said:


> https://headsonix.com/
> 
> I contacted Shozy and they said Head Sonix (hadn't ever heard of them) is their US dealer.



Yep, here - https://headsonix.com/collections/frontpage/products/hibiki


----------



## bjaardker

Is that site legit? Anyone ordered from them before?


----------



## Koolpep

bjaardker said:


> Is that site legit? Anyone ordered from them before?



They are the official distributor / dealer in the US for shozy and cozoy - so should be legit. I will order one and let you know.

Cheers.


----------



## superuser1

I just heard back from Shozy that by the 20th of this month they would be setting up an e-comm site to  sell their products worldwide.


----------



## Cya|\|

@mochill Hibiki vs. vsonic gr07x. How do they differ?


----------



## Libertad

yep can confirmed direct form shozy facebook rep stock will be available globally in about 2 weeks so Sep 18thish(never know with new products) for a price of 60USD. This was from me reaching out to them on their facebook page yesterday just before midnight.

Got your ticket for the train fellas


----------



## Libertad

The Shozy Hibiki is listed on headsonix.com


----------



## mochill

Gr07x is flat and boring versus the hibiki with has more subbass and more detailed mid-range then gr07x .also soundstage is bigger.

The hibiki took the place of my gr07x


----------



## jant71

Then why did you tell the person in the other thread to get a GR07x  Should have told them to get a Hibiki.


----------



## Kdraper

mochill said:


> Gr07x is flat and boring versus the hibiki with has more subbass and more detailed mid-range then gr07x .also soundstage is bigger.
> 
> The hibiki took the place of my gr07x



I've seen your post in multiple threads, enough to convince me.  I purchased from headsonix.  I look forward to getting them.


----------



## mochill




----------



## twister6

Kdraper said:


> I've seen your post in multiple threads, enough to convince me.  I purchased from headsonix.  I look forward to getting them.



But what if Mo' runs headsonix?  Did that cross your mind?  j/k   Mo' is COOL!!!

It's a public knowledge, Bruce Ball (of Questyle) is behind Headsonix: https://www.facebook.com/pg/HeadSonix/about/


----------



## Libertad

we await your impressions Mo


----------



## mochill

Did a short impression already


----------



## Libertad

mochill said:


> Did a short impression already



So can you provide a basic break down of highs mids and lows for us common folk


----------



## mochill

Mid-range is the star, treble is clear, bass is full and tight, soundstage is huge


----------



## bSquared64

Hibiki is in stock and shipping from HeadSonix!


mochill said:


> Mid-range is the star, treble is clear, bass is full and tight, soundstage is huge



Hibiki's are here and going quick!!


----------



## mochill

I have it and love it so much


----------



## natwild1

I have lost my set of Sony MH1 recently and looking to replace and possibly step up a little more. Thinking between the current finds of Hibiki and DM5 unless there is something better to explore.
@mochill size wise what are they like. I've never tried wearing the larger molded style iems and not sure how they would be comfortable for me (is there something I should/could test first).
@Dsnuts how much ambient noise do the DM5 s allow? Too much for a travel set?
Ta


----------



## griff06

Does anyone know if HeadSonix delivers to the UK, no info on their site. 
Or where in UK might i be able to get the Hibiki or Periodic Audio stuff for that matter

Thanks


----------



## ErwinR (Sep 5, 2017)

natwild1 said:


> Too much for a travel set


I have the DM5. Relatively good headphones resolution-wise, but you are right - not for outdoor use, all low frequencies disappear almost completely.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Then why did you tell the person in the other thread to get a GR07x  Should have told them to get a Hibiki.



Because the latest is always the greatest


----------



## Cya|\|

mochill said:


> Gr07x is flat and boring versus the hibiki with has more subbass and more detailed mid-range then gr07x .also soundstage is bigger.
> 
> The hibiki took the place of my gr07x



You should send one to @crinacle for measurement .
Anyway, someone said that the gr07x was at times too bright. If you say that the hibiki is even brighter, do you find it harsh at times?


----------



## crinacle

Cya|\| said:


> You should send one to @crinacle for measurement .
> Anyway, someone said that the gr07x was at times too bright. If you say that the hibiki is even brighter, do you find it harsh at times?



I should be getting the Hibiki as my indiegogo Capri bonus at the end of the month (they sent my stuff to the wrong place and now it's being redirected).

So... look forward to that. Maybe a review.


----------



## Cya|\|

crinacle said:


> I should be getting the Hibiki as my indiegogo Capri bonus at the end of the month (they sent my stuff to the wrong place and now it's being redirected).
> 
> So... look forward to that. Maybe a review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 5, 2017)

natwild1 said:


> I have lost my set of Sony MH1 recently and looking to replace and possibly step up a little more. Thinking between the current finds of Hibiki and DM5 unless there is something better to explore.
> @mochill size wise what are they like. I've never tried wearing the larger molded style iems and not sure how they would be comfortable for me (is there something I should/could test first).
> @Dsnuts how much ambient noise do the DM5 s allow? Too much for a travel set?
> Ta



The grills out back lets in some ambient noise. The isolation is below average but is not completely open sounding. Better isolating than my FX850 actually. Bass does get a bit drowned out due to the openness of the design but as far as comfort and sound goes. It is actually a smaller design for housing so many drivers. I have medium sized ears and fits me very comfortably. With proper burn in, better tips and a good source the DM5 has surprised me with their sonics. More recently in balanced it has shot up to be one of the best sounding earphones I have for balanced set up only 2nd place to my Sony Z5.


----------



## doctorjazz

DM5 just arrived in the mail as I got home from work today. Leaving on vacation tomorrow night, don't know if I'll have time to burn them in and check them out. 2 cables included, one is pretty looking.


----------



## jant71

Cya|\| said:


> You should send one to @crinacle for measurement .
> Anyway, someone said that the gr07x was at times too bright. If you say that the hibiki is even brighter, do you find it harsh at times?



TBF, Mo said bigger stage, more detailed mids, and more sub-bass. GR07 is flatter and boring vs. Hibiki. No mention of it having bright treble or more treble than the Vsonic. In another post not vs. any other earphone Mochill said the treble was clear.


----------



## doctorjazz

Out of the box, DM5 harsh. Hooked up to burn.


----------



## mochill

Cya|\| said:


> You should send one to @crinacle for measurement .
> Anyway, someone said that the gr07x was at times too bright. If you say that the hibiki is even brighter, do you find it harsh at times?


I haven't found the vsonic gr07x to be bright at all versus all the other version of it.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> Out of the box, DM5 harsh. Hooked up to burn.



They sounded harsh for me as well on open listen. BAs were compressed sounding and treble was definitely harsh sounding. Bass showed some flashes but was bigger than the rest of the sound. They sound disjointed on open listen to me. They do take a while before sounding proper. People that don't believe in burn in should get a pair of these. There is absolutely zero burn in from the factory. 

I was just watering my lawn with the DM5 connected to the X5iii and IBasso PB3 in balanced. I would say at least a weeks worth for burn in minimum.My pair now sounds unbelievable. They sound too nice to be called budget earphones.

Once burned in they sound better with wide bore tips like a JVC spiral dot or UE tips. https://www.amazon.com/2-5mm-4-pole...504665554&sr=8-3&keywords=mmcx+balanced+cable  If anyone needs a good balanced cable for their mmcx earphones. I recently bought these for the DM5 and PX earphones.  This is a solid deal for a SPC/OFC copper cable that isn't stiff and sounds much better than the price tag would indicate. Highly recommended for guys that own balanced out of their DAPS.


----------



## doctorjazz

I know, plugged in to burn in now...


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 5, 2017)

While I am on topic for amps connected to sources. Anyone have any experience with this particular interconnect?





Been on a accessory buying spree.  Considering this https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Silver...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=86R3KD7R7ZRYQKTGSSK7

What are you guys using for interconnects?


----------



## Raketen (Oct 3, 2017)

I got some Hibeki included for free with Alien+ I ordered, I think in some ways it improves from Shozy Zero, but a different signature : still emphatic bass, but moved the emphasis to a lower frequency, and have improved the clarity into  upper mid/treble area with more energy, so electric guitar sounds better... some peakiness at times but not notably offensive or sibilant so far.  I think this also improved vocal presence(less muffled)  but with some music they can still sound a little weird and shelved in an odd place like Zero. Also think strings and brass off-timbre at times, though overall instrument timbre seems ok-ish.  Hibeki is a rather spacious sounding IEM, but can also sound somewhat incoherent/discombobulated. (I would say this weird effect kind of similar to the Beyerdynamic DT1350 if anyone is familiar with that...)- I think the Zero is better in coherency (also it fits much better). Hopefully those terms make any sense, I don't write impressions often 

Not too familiar with other competitive IEMs, but overall I think it's decent if not  a particularly balanced sound, very enjoyable for instrumental electronica (in some ways I think the wonkiness makes it more fun) but works in other genres except when it's eccentricities in vocals & coherency pop up (so far orchestral classcal hasn't shown well, but smaller group & some jazz has worked OK). Haven't heard them for a while but I think I'd prefer Tenore still, as I remember them being a bit more even-keeled/accurate and better all-rounder, more recently I've had the JVC HA-FD7 and FX99X which are a bit more expensive but also sound more balanced to me (admittedly my hearing is probably predisposed towards JVC since FXT90), but with the right music Hibeki can stand out in a cool way.

@natwild1 Hibeki is the biggest IEM I have ever owned, but it's not too heavy and has an angled nozzle which helps for my ears at least.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just have to make note of your observation on the 1350,which I also found a bit disconcerting, despite some areas of great technical performance. It caused me to rate the Amperior higher in a small shoot out I did here. (most folks don't seem to mind it though)


----------



## jant71

Sony fall launch...





Lots of BT/wireless. Nothing too exciting. Prices seem a bit inflated in expectation of dropping.


----------



## HungryPanda

Liking these a lot:


----------



## Dsnuts

How they sound?


----------



## HungryPanda

great bass was my first notice then the mids really shone, highs are clear with no sibilance. remind me of the Pioneer Se-CH9T in a way


----------



## loomisjohnson

jant71 said:


> I would describe them as balanced but warm. A bit north of neutral bass that can kick. I like it as it seems the right amount of bass. The bass tames a bit with use but is still rich and well defined bass that is fun and satisfying but a basshead would want to EQ more. majority will be happy with the amount and quality. They are not V as the treble is kept polite and extended but well behaved. Mids are right there and not recessed and all three areas are of a similar quality blending together nicely. Take CKR9 which has large stage and bass focus with quality but mids and highs not that hot. Pioneer does follow in that bass focus sound with a big sound that is quite natural but does better in the mids and treble so the bass focus stands out as a bit less and is the foundation of a more coherent overall sound than the Audio-technica.


what's the cheapest place to get the se-ch9t (usa)?


----------



## jant71 (Sep 8, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> what's the cheapest place to get the se-ch9t (usa)?



There was a seller in August that had them for $60 but nothing I saw under $125 atm in the states. For SQ, I might recommend the EHP-CH2010 in it's place unless the Pioneer form factor/design is what you want and they have to be from the US. A seller I have bought from on ebay should take $60 for them if you offer it. Again unless you need it from US and other stuff 

Perhaps the DM5 is of interest. Form factor and MMCX but open backed and not in US.


----------



## loomisjohnson

jant71 said:


> There was a seller in August that had them for $60 but nothing I saw under $125 atm in the states. For SQ, I might recommend the EHP-CH2010 in it's place unless the Pioneer form factor/design is what you want and they have to be from the US. A seller I have bought from on ebay should take $60 for them if you offer it. Again unless you need it from US and other stuff
> 
> Perhaps the DM5 is of interest. Form factor and MMCX but open backed and not in US.


thanks jant. would you opine that the 2010 is equal to or better sqwise?


----------



## jant71

Yes. I have the 1010 and it is equal. 2010 is said to be better and closer to the Pioneer sig as the CH9T is a bit bassier and has a bit more treble than the 1010's fairly balanced but warm sig. 1010 is the all rounder and the 2010 a bit more  a "U" but said to be sharper and more focused note-wise giving more resolution. 

I also have my like new 1010 FS as well. Amazed no has taken that for what you get for $55


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Dsnuts said:


> So this is the first review of the  BGVP DM5  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/reviews#review-19061
> 
> I completely disagree with his bass assessment and treble assessment as well.  Guy probably did zero burn in but my pair the bass reaches deep and has authority in all regions of bass. Treble is also disagreeable. Any more treble and it would be a bit too much imo. It is just right or at least my burned in pair is.
> 
> Will have some impressions of how they actually sound once I get a good a bit more burn in time on them.


Can you please do a review of the dem 5. For now, how is the sound on these? Initial impressions would be great


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 11, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Different as Pioneer is a bass slanted phone with enough treble done well enough to keep up with more expensive stuff. GD200 is tilted towards treble with just enough bass kinda thing. GD200 should have the better treble and the Pioneer has musicality.


Does the ch9t have a v signature with recessed mids as some people are saying? I am looking for a neutral iem with a little boost in the low end. How does the EHP-CH2010 compare?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Dsnuts said:


> Just got confirmation on their delivery. Will have some initial impressions later.


Can you pleweaasee do a full review and if possible upload some frequency response measurements


----------



## nick n (Sep 12, 2017)

Just doing some random browsing and noticed *Nagaoka*, the Japanese turntable cart company has a pile of iems out.
Saw nothing on head-fi unless the search is weak.

Most expensive is $880 at least on fleabay, but they also have a lot more  in the sub $100 ranges.

No guarantee they are amazing, but you would think a company like that knows what they are listening to.

here's the $880 one shots.


 



  Find them online I won't clog up the thread with massive images   Obviously this particular one is looking around the $500 mark in Japan. Usual inflated Japanese release ebay prices.

Further looking around shows they have things in all price ranges .


----------



## mochill

nick n said:


> Just doing some random browsing and noticed *Nagaoka*, the Japanese turntable cart company has a pile of iems out.
> Saw nothing on head-fi unless the search is weak.
> 
> Most expensive is $880 at least on fleabay, but they also have a lot more  in the sub $100 ranges.
> ...


I was just thinking about getting the p609 from them


----------



## mochill

https://m.ebay.com/itm/232484962677?_mwBanner=1


----------



## nick n (Sep 12, 2017)

ahh, mochill was there any mention of them at all in this site that you could find?
Since *sfwalcer* is not around any more, I'll step to the table and say _"doo eeet mang! "_

Looks like Zero decide to try a beefier cable now 

there's so many companies, so many options it makes  me wonder how anybody can stay in business, but I guess there are always the solid standby companies ( that release 3 or 4 things every darned year lol )

Looking at speaker amps it is even worse.

I'm going to wait these Nagaoka out for overseas reviews. Judging by their fullsized headphone the p901, the looks don't exactly inspire confidence. Iems might be different.= so maybe play it safe and "don't do eeet mang "


----------



## mochill

I think I am the first to mention the new zero audio carbo I dx240, also the frequency response is insane making me guess it has a graphene driver inside.


----------



## Raketen

mochill said:


> I think I am the first to mention the new zero audio carbo I dx240, also the frequency response is insane making me guess it has a graphene driver inside.



Cant' see your link, but as usual Jant beat everyone to it https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2224#post-13596277

"RSS game on fleek!" as the kids say...


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 15, 2017)

Interesting. I thought there was only one black version of the DM5. Seems to exist a bronze edition.






Though it looks like the black onyx finish was sandpapered off the surface more than an actual design.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting. I thought there was only one black version of the DM5. Seems to exist a bronze edition.
> 
> Thought it looks like the black onyx finish was sandpapered off the surface more than an actual design.



I think that looks fantastic. The regular DM5 looks much better in person than in pics imo, but it's definitely more photogenic in that color scheme..


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 15, 2017)

I am wondering if the black one is actually has a bronze core. The vendor that sells this on ebay also has an option for an upgraded SPC cable. More so than the one that comes in the box.

In a bit of an update to the DM5 speaking of. I have been using a newer 2.5mm balanced cable with my X5iii and or with my amp Ibasso PB3 in balanced mode.  

There is no way if anyone heard this they would believe this sound comes from a $65 earphone. Is all I can say about that. In any case I am certain there will be more impressions and reviews to come.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I am wondering if the black one is actually has a bronze core. The vendor that sells this on ebay also has an option for an upgraded SPC cable. More so than the one that comes in the box.
> 
> In a bit of an update to the DM5 speaking of. I have been using a newer 2.5mm balanced cable with my X5iii and or with my amp Ibasso PB3 in balanced mode.
> 
> There is no way if anyone heard this they would believe this sound comes from a $65 earphone. Is all I can say about that. In any case I am certain there will be more impressions and reviews to come.



The upgraded cable is quite nice. Essentially the same cable as the upgraded one on the OURART Ti7. 

You should check out the TinAudio T2 if you get the chance. It's a bit cheaper than the DM5 but quite comparable, imo. More balanced signature without as much emphasis on either end. The build quality is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya might check that one out. I like that it has mmcx option.


----------



## waynes world (Sep 15, 2017)

I've pretty much switched over from iem's to buds because iems are a bit uncomfy for me, and they cause some tinnitus to flare up in one of my ears, and because my current situation requires that I am not completely blocked off from the world (ie it's better for me to know when the family is trying to get my attention, otherwise I pay a price lol).

Anyway, I've been discovering really cheap earbuds for a while now. It started with the Monk+'s, then the Qian39's, then the Vido's, all of which are $5 and all of which are really quite amazingly good. The newest discover are the DIY MX500 earbuds:





It is a big jump up from $5 though to... $10 lol. Below are a few things said recently about them in the earbuds forum which I completely agree with. So if you are willing to risk $10, I'd say "go for it!"



vladstef said:


> I've been in disbelief regarding budget earbuds and how good they are for quite some time now. At this point, I prefer Fengru EMX500 to Meze 99 Classics (it's a weird comparison, but still, well regarded 300$ over-ear vs 10$ earbud)... No idea how this is possible but yeah, I have no reason to lie as Meze 99 were my go to headphones.
> How in the world does a TOTL earbud sound then... oh the confusion is real with these small garbage looking wonders.





danimoca said:


> That's no surprise for me. I prefer (by a long margin) the EMX500's to my previous main headphone's, the Sennheiser HD598's.





Saoshyant said:


> @vladstef Honestly, the EMX500 very well could taint most people's perspective of earbuds as it's kind of an unfair metric.  There's only a couple of earbuds that can come close in value, and that's solely due to preferences.  I've only heard a couple of TOTL, and like most top ends, it's all about finding the one that suits you.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 15, 2017)

mochill said:


> I think I am the first to mention the new zero audio carbo I dx240, also the frequency response is insane making me guess it has a graphene driver inside.



Seriously  I mentioned them on July 12th 

Besides, how can they compare to the Hibiki?

Actually the design looks microphonics challenged and not over ear and glasses friendly. Nobody else is doing the flat cables. Not sure why they are. Also need to jump on the replaceable cable bandwagon since so many are now at that price point.

They don't say anything graphene and there are others out there listing at  up to 90,000 and not graphene. The numbers are going up regardless and mean little. My CKR90 are only 42,000. Do you think the Carbo "i" are gonna gonna have more treble extension than the AT dual phase.

@waynes world :
We need a EMX500 vs. Moondrop Nameless comparison  Get on that would you please


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> I am wondering if the black one is actually has a bronze core. The vendor that sells this on ebay also has an option for an upgraded SPC cable. More so than the one that comes in the box.
> 
> In a bit of an update to the DM5 speaking of. I have been using a newer 2.5mm balanced cable with my X5iii and or with my amp Ibasso PB3 in balanced mode.
> 
> There is no way if anyone heard this they would believe this sound comes from a $65 earphone. Is all I can say about that. In any case I am certain there will be more impressions and reviews to come.


Really curious to hear the DM5 and see how it compares to the Veedix NC50.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> @waynes world :
> We need a EMX500 vs. Moondrop Nameless comparison  Get on that would you please



Darn you jant71! I have have the DIY Graphene buds on the way, and now you are tempting me with those fantastic looking Moondrops. You're not going to let me get off of this budget bud hampster wheel are you!


----------



## HungryPanda

Moar buds!!!!.............


----------



## superuser1

waynes world said:


> I've pretty much switched over from iem's to buds because iems are a bit uncomfy for me, and they cause some tinnitus to flare up in one of my ears, and because my current situation requires that I am not completely blocked off from the world (ie it's better for me to know when the family is trying to get my attention, otherwise I pay a price lol).
> 
> Anyway, I've been discovering really cheap earbuds for a while now. It started with the Monk+'s, then the Qian39's, then the Vido's, all of which are $5 and all of which are really quite amazingly good. The newest discover are the DIY MX500 earbuds:
> 
> ...


Is it the same one available from NiceHCK shop on AE with the model name MX500?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...Plug-Earplugs-Headset-Earbud/32823569005.html

And the Moondrop metal.. is it this one?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...Balanced-HIFI-13-5mm-Dynamic/32830971670.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## waynes world

superuser1 said:


> Is it the same one available from NiceHCK shop on AE with the model name MX500?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...Plug-Earplugs-Headset-Earbud/32823569005.html
> 
> And the Moondrop metal.. is it this one?
> ...



Yup, those are the ones


----------



## superuser1

waynes world said:


> Yup, those are the ones


Thank you. Ordered some.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Really curious to hear the DM5 and see how it compares to the Veedix NC50.



Would love to hear your take on the DM5. It's bass is the real standout for me. The extension, texture, and sub-bass presence are all pretty ridiculous, in a good way. Detail retrieval is also pretty darn good in the treble. I find it very exciting to listen with, though also a bit fatiguing. Has some weird on-centre imaging quirks though.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> Would love to hear your take on the DM5. It's bass is the real standout for me. The extension, texture, and sub-bass presence are all pretty ridiculous, in a good way. Detail retrieval is also pretty darn good in the treble. I find it very exciting to listen with, though also a bit fatiguing. Has some weird on-centre imaging quirks though.


I might see if I can get one but by the time my current backlog gets cleared there will probably be another 3 FOTM   Going up to the $100 mark the Nine tail is still my number one at the moment. It's incredibly good value with a similar filter system as the LZ A4. Still can't get over it being a single dynamic...


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> I might see if I can get one but by the time my current backlog gets cleared there will probably be another 3 FOTM   Going up to the $100 mark the Nine tail is still my number one at the moment. It's incredibly good value with a similar filter system as the LZ A4. Still can't get over it being a single dynamic...


Which 9 tail you're talking about ?


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Which 9 tail you're talking about ?


This one.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 16, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Would love to hear your take on the DM5. It's bass is the real standout for me. The extension, texture, and sub-bass presence are all pretty ridiculous, in a good way. Detail retrieval is also pretty darn good in the treble. I find it very exciting to listen with, though also a bit fatiguing. Has some weird on-centre imaging quirks though.



DM5 is source dependent. I like it a lot straight out of my X5iii but can be a bit fatiguing out of my PB3 at times. I am trying out a new copper cable I recently got and it seems to thicken and warm up the sound a touch.  I think most budget stuff I would give up on with stock cables but these being mmcx. Thus far I love how these sound in balanced with a balanced cable and crystal copper seems to mesh well with them in single mode. Overall I like them out of a larger bored tip but also tried my MH1C tip which tames the high a bit. Try this and that, in the end I am still baffled these are $65. Haven't touched my one more quads since I got these. Which is a damn shame.

Agreed on the bass. Unreal bass end out of these. Especially in balanced mode. Balanced gives a slightly roomier nuance to the overall sound including the bass which ends up sounding like a 2.1 which is what these earphones are meant to sound like. Love how conforming the bass is to whatever emphasis the recording has in it. Bass guys would love these, but then it don't skimp out on the other details for mids and treble either.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> DM5 is source dependent. I like it a lot straight out of my X5iii but can be a bit fatiguing out of my PB3 at times. I am trying out a new copper cable I recently got and it seems to thicken and warm up the sound a touch.  I think most budget stuff I would give up on with stock cables but these being mmcx. Thus far I love how these sound in balanced with a balanced cable and crystal copper seems to mesh well with them in single mode. Overall I like them out of a larger bored tip but also tried my MH1C tip which tames the high a bit. Try this and that, in the end I am still baffled these are $65. Haven't touched my one more quads since I got these. Which is a damn shame.
> 
> Agreed on the bass. Unreal bass end out of these. Especially in balanced mode. Balanced gives a slightly roomier nuance to the overall sound including the bass which ends up sounding like a 2.1 which is what these earphones are meant to sound like. Love how conforming the bass is to whatever emphasis the recording has in it. Bass guys would love these, but then it don't skimp out on the other details for mids and treble either.





crabdog said:


> I might see if I can get one but by the time my current backlog gets cleared there will probably be another 3 FOTM   Going up to the $100 mark the Nine tail is still my number one at the moment. It's incredibly good value with a similar filter system as the LZ A4. Still can't get over it being a single dynamic...



Not sure how these 2 compares with k3 pro hd , kinera h2 , tfz exclusive / king ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> DM5 is source dependent. I like it a lot straight out of my X5iii but can be a bit fatiguing out of my PB3 at times. I am trying out a new copper cable I recently got and it seems to thicken and warm up the sound a touch.  I think most budget stuff I would give up on with stock cables but these being mmcx. Thus far I love how these sound in balanced with a balanced cable and crystal copper seems to mesh well with them in single mode. Overall I like them out of a larger bored tip but also tried my MH1C tip which tames the high a bit. Try this and that, in the end I am still baffled these are $65. Haven't touched my one more quads since I got these. Which is a damn shame.
> 
> Agreed on the bass. Unreal bass end out of these. Especially in balanced mode. Balanced gives a slightly roomier nuance to the overall sound including the bass which ends up sounding like a 2.1 which is what these earphones are meant to sound like. Love how conforming the bass is to whatever emphasis the recording has in it. Bass guys would love these, but then it don't skimp out on the other details for mids and treble either.



Yeah, it seems to perform best through my TEAC and the MegaMini. The Walnut V2s kicks the treble up a couple notches which it doesn't need. I've been bouncing between the stock and upgraded cables. Haven't noticed much of a difference. Will try with some others though. See what happens  Really need to get a balanced cable at some point. For tips I like the stock medium wide bores and red cored Spinfits, whatever size that is. The 2.1 effect is pretty sweet. Kind of like the original KZ ZS1 (w/ crossover + brass nozzles) in that regard, but without the recessed mids and treble and a ton more detail thrown in.


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Not sure how these 2 compares with k3 pro hd , kinera h2 , tfz exclusive / king ?


I don't appreciate the Kinera H3 as much as most others seem to. I find it decent but nothing special, although it does have an excellent build and cable. The King is very good technically but is a little analytical/sterile for my preference and it can get a little hot in the treble. The nine tail is more earthy and organic, more musical and emotive and you can also fine tune the sound with the filter system.


----------



## Dsnuts

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah, it seems to perform best through my TEAC and the MegaMini. The Walnut V2s kicks the treble up a couple notches which it doesn't need. I've been bouncing between the stock and upgraded cables. Haven't noticed much of a difference. Will try with some others though. See what happens  Really need to get a balanced cable at some point. For tips I like the stock medium wide bores and red cored Spinfits, whatever size that is. The 2.1 effect is pretty sweet. Kind of like the original KZ ZS1 (w/ crossover + brass nozzles) in that regard, but without the recessed mids and treble and a ton more detail thrown in.



This is the cable I am using with the DM5 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073PXZ38P/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Left a little review on this link. This cable sounds awesome with both my PX and the DM5.  Here is a cheaper option but you will have to deal with snail mail. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silver...hash=item3d3a0914f5:m:m01b3RXRyNAlMMNDE_brltQ 

Don't have this cheaper one but I am certain it will be a decent cable for balanced on the cheap.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Thanks man! Have the first one actually. Bought it when branded under Tingo. Use it with a DIY 846 hybrid. Great little cable for the price. Will have to see if the other one is sold on Ebay.ca or Amazon Canada.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know which I actually like better in balanced mode. Pinnacle P1 aka PX or DM5. Both are excellent in balanced but I have to give the edge to the DM5 cus the bass is so damn fun to listen to in balanced mode.   

Speaking of PX. There is a new Meelec Audio Pinnacle P2 out now if you guys don't know for $100 on Amazon. Word is it is the P1 with more bass. So it seems Meelec folk been reading the reviews. I have grown to love the sound of the PX the way it is. This being said the PX with more bass would sound awesome.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know which I actually like better in balanced mode. Pinnacle P1 aka PX or DM5. Both are excellent in balanced but I have to give the edge to the DM5 cus the bass is so damn fun to listen to in balanced mode.
> 
> Speaking of PX. There is a new Meelec Audio Pinnacle P2 out now if you guys don't know for $100 on Amazon. Word is it is the P1 with more bass. So it seems Meelec folk been reading the reviews. I have grown to love the sound of the PX the way it is. This being said the PX with more bass would sound awesome.


How much you got the PX for?


----------



## Dsnuts

PX was sold on Massdrop for $115ish I believe. It was a Massdrop edition of the Pinnacle P1 with different color and some improvements. I believe it was a one time sale on them. I doubt they are gonna have the PX for sale again on Massdrop due to the P2 being released. 

What is kinda fishy about them was that these newer P2s were released shortly there after which leads me to believe Meelec Audio probably was doing a fire sale to get rid of some of their P1 stock. My point is who is gonna buy a P1 when and improved more efficient P2 is out for half the price.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 16, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The upgraded cable is quite nice. Essentially the same cable as the upgraded one on the OURART Ti7.
> 
> You should check out the TinAudio T2 if you get the chance. It's a bit cheaper than the DM5 but quite comparable, imo. More balanced signature without as much emphasis on either end. The build quality is pretty impressive as well.



It was funny how things work out. I was eyeing the T2 a week ago and liked the description of its sound. Havent read anything about them as they seem to be a new model. I went ahead a bought one. Got so many new mmcx cables I thought why not. Would love to try this T2 with one of my new balanced cables I got recently.  Neutral or well balanced earphones sound awesome in balanced mode. If it comes close to the sonics of the PX I will be very impressed.

By the way dont know how new your DM5 is but I would just let them burn in for a week minimum before taking a real good listen. Burn in is absolutely crucial to their end sound.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> PX was sold on Massdrop for $115ish I believe. It was a Massdrop edition of the Pinnacle P1 with different color and some improvements. I believe it was a one time sale on them. I doubt they are gonna have the PX for sale again on Massdrop due to the P2 being released.
> 
> What is kinda fishy about them was that these newer P2s were released shortly there after which leads me to believe Meelec Audio probably was doing a fire sale to get rid of some of their P1 stock. My point is who is gonna buy a P1 when and improved more efficient P2 is out for half the price.



Not sure how the P2 sounds also. They could've maintain 2 product lines if there is a distinct difference ( i.e P1 > P2 )


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 16, 2017)

The PX has neutral bass. It can hit the low notes but is nothing like the EDC or the DM5 I have in my ears as I type. People looking for neutrality in the bass area in their earphones will be worth tracking down a P1. I have not heard the P2 yet myself but the design is the same minus some sound tweeks.

As far as I know they are not discontinuing the P1. P1s will also amp much better as well due to the higher impedance vs the more efficient P2.

Different topic. Don't know why I haven't tried watching videos/ movies using the DM5. OH man that bass is perfect for movie watching. I just discovered.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> The PX has neutral bass. It can hit the low notes but is nothing like the EDC or the DM5 I have in my ears as I type. People looking for neutrality in the bass area in their earphones will be worth tracking down a P1. I have not heard the P2 yet myself but the design is the same minus some sound tweeks.
> 
> As far as I know they are not discontinuing the P1. P1s will also amp much better as well due to the higher impedance vs the more efficient P2.
> 
> Different topic. Don't know why I haven't tried watching videos/ movies using the DM5. OH man that bass is perfect for movie watching. I just discovered.



Yeah I'm intrigue by the graphene memt x5. This quad is tempting . 
Are the mids  recessed?
Punchy bass with sufficient sub bass? 
Not too bright ?
Soundstage ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 16, 2017)

The only real catch on the DM5. Ya it seems too good to be true. A real 4 driver earphone for $65. No gimmics. These actually use dual graphene drivers for bass in the housing. They have the mids and treble BA in the nozzle of the earphones, specifically Dual Knowels 30042 BAs.

They need some TLC in the form of source matching and burn in is absolutely a must on these. I can see guys getting these early on and literally giving up on them. Which is a damn shame.

They don't have the largest stage or depth but what is there is a good sense of space and due to the open grills out back they don't sound canny or confined at all. They have a unique sound a more 2.1 sound signature vs your traditional hybrid earphones which try to be a single cohesive sound. These are cohesive when the track has that in it yet they can have a nice low bass rumble when called for like a true sub in the ear. Bass is truly dynamic on these and is worth getting a pair just for the bass end alone.

The mids and treble has a slight brightness tilt to the sound but is not a cold sounding earphone. A warm or smooth sounding sources sounds best on these. Mids and treble has similar tonality due to them being right next to each other in the nozzle. Mids and treble do sound like your typical BA based earphone definition. These hang nicely with even my DuoZa for definition and clarity but then they have this crazy excellent rumble for bass notes. It took me a while to really figure out what their sound is. I am still figuring things out due to me trying out so many cable configurations. These are a nice test bed for cables by the way.  It has a unique signature to it and do sound like a well integrated hybrid earphone that uses the best of what BAs should be, the mids and treble and what the bass should be using the dual graphene drivers.

They can be punchy, warm, smooth, silky, sub bass can rumble your earlobes when called for but will absolutely disappear when it is not in the track. This is what dynamic bass should be about. Vocals and instruments have clear distinction and treble has solid extension and detail. The depth of the mids and treble is not as good as the bass but as an overall sound it just works. Very entertaining to listen to while doing clarity and detail justice. In balanced mode they have immersion down pat. It is only 2nd to my Sony Z5 in balanced mode. One of the biggest surprises for me this year actually.

These are the type of earphone that grows on a person only to have you just absolutely love them later, once you figure them out. Not the type the wows you on first listen and then they sit in a drawer.

If your willing to take the time to really get to know this earphone it will pay off. I know most guys are into immediate satisfaction when they get their new earphones but these will go from sounding terrible on open listen to better and better to a holy smokes moment. They will grow on you the more time they get used and burned in. I do know for guys that want a great sounding earphone balanced. Believe me there are some earphones that suk in balanced. These will surprise anyone willing to give them the time to blossom.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> The only real catch on the DM5. Ya it seems too good to be true. A real 4 driver earphone for $65. No gimmics. These actually use dual graphene drivers for bass in the housing. They have the mids and treble BA in the nozzle of the earphones, specifically Dual Knowels 30042 BAs.
> 
> They need some TLC in the form of source matching and burn in is absolutely a must on these. I can see guys getting these early on and literally giving up on them. Which is a damn shame.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with you. Sometime back i had got a pair of iems called the Whizzer A15 which are i reckon about $65 odd. They are housed in a stainless steel casing and has a single 10 mm Beryllium Dynamic driver. My point being out of the box they were alright however after introducing some brain burn in and otherwise they just came to life. They have become my robust on the move iems, though definitely on the heavier side.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 17, 2017)

I suppose it does help to have lower expectations for a sub $100 earphone to start kinda helps. I mean I went into this purchase on a whim. No reviews on them when I first got them at all. I was perfectly happy with the PX and EDCs the two earphones I reviewed for Massdrop. But the specs on the DM5 kept on nagging at me like. YOU need to try me out. It was calling my name. Plus I am sold on balanced sound. Wanted to try these in balanced. Might as well try it out was my thought.

So long story short. I have them in my ears as I type writing this. Just got a new crystal copper cable to use on them. They sound great single ended as well as balanced. There are some earphones you just get bored of and these are not perfect by any means. On a well recorded dimensional track. These sound stupid good and do not sound anything like a sub $100 earphone at all. Not to mention will do explosions justice on a movie. Which I just figured out tonight.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I suppose it does help to have lower expectations for a sub $100 earphone to start kinda helps. I mean I went into this purchase on a whim. No reviews on them when I first got them at all. I was perfectly happy with the PX and EDCs the two earphones I reviewed for Massdrop. But the specs on the DM5 kept on nagging at me like. YOU need to try me out. It was calling my name. Plus I am sold on balanced sound. Wanted to try these in balanced. Might as well try it out was my thought.
> 
> So long story short. I have them in my ears as I type writing this. Just got a new crystal copper cable to use on them. They sound great single ended as well as balanced. There are some earphones you just get bored of and these are not perfect by any means. On a well recorded dimensional track. These sound stupid good and do not sound anything like a sub $100 earphone at all. Not to mention will do explosions justice on a movie. Which I just figured out tonight.


Do they provide balanced cable ,really?


----------



## Dsnuts

It comes with 2 cables. One is a silver coated copper cable and the other has a mic on it for phone use. Both are ok nothing special. Had to buy my own mmcx balanced cables to try with the DM5. Which also fits a few other earphones I own.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> It was funny how things work out. I was eyeing the T2 a week ago and liked the description of its sound. Havent read anything about them as they seem to be a new model. I went ahead a bought one. Got so many new mmcx cables I thought why not. Would love to try this T2 with one of my new balanced cables I got recently.  Neutral or well balanced earphones sound awesome in balanced mode. If it comes close to the sonics of the PX I will be very impressed.
> 
> By the way dont know how new your DM5 is but I would just let them burn in for a week minimum before taking a real good listen. Burn in is absolutely crucial to their end sound.



I hope you enjoy them as much as I have been. Let us know how they work out balanced. My DM5 has been in use for a couple weeks now, with a few 8 hour nights of play time. Like them quite a bit and feel they're a huge step up from anything else BGVP has put out so far, that I've tried at least. They arrived with all this stuff. Standouts have been the T2 and GT600s. Really like the HLS-S8 too, but it shouldn't be priced at 99 USD;



(I call the MacaW GT100 the GT600 when I was talking about the older MacaW.)


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I suppose it does help to have lower expectations for a sub $100 earphone to start kinda helps. I mean I went into this purchase on a whim. No reviews on them when I first got them at all. I was perfectly happy with the PX and EDCs the two earphones I reviewed for Massdrop. But the specs on the DM5 kept on nagging at me like. YOU need to try me out. It was calling my name. Plus I am sold on balanced sound. Wanted to try these in balanced. Might as well try it out was my thought.
> 
> So long story short. I have them in my ears as I type writing this. Just got a new crystal copper cable to use on them. They sound great single ended as well as balanced. There are some earphones you just get bored of and these are not perfect by any means. On a well recorded dimensional track. These sound stupid good and do not sound anything like a sub $100 earphone at all. Not to mention will do explosions justice on a movie. Which I just figured out tonight.



So out of these will you say this DM5 comes out tops

Kinera H3
TFZ Exlusive/King
Magaosi K3 HD


----------



## Dsnuts

I can only speak for the DM5 as I haven't heard any of the others. I can tell you I prefer the DM5 over my $200 one more quads. And the one more quads are no joke. I prefer them to most of the previous discoveries on this thread. I like them over the PM4s and I would say is a side grade to the Masters. I like my Dunu DN2000J but find myself listen to those on occasions now a days. I definitely listen to the DM5 more so.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 17, 2017)

I think it is the opposite. If Mee did well on Massdrop and they have a good inkling from the requests they will put both on Massdrop. The PX at that price again and whatever they call the P2 at $40 less. They make a nice profit and are fine to drop the price in exchange for quantity as the they want to make "X" amount and either less units moved with more profit margin or more units with less gets them the $$$ they want. Or they will do the PX again and the P2 will head(be the new top draw) for the Mee Blue Box where you get odds at scoring a few real cheap P2's.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I can only speak for the DM5 as I haven't heard any of the others. I can tell you I prefer the DM5 over my $200 one more quads. And the one more quads are no joke. I prefer them to most of the previous discoveries on this thread. I like them over the PM4s and I would say is a side grade to the Masters. I like my Dunu DN2000J but find myself listen to those on occasions now a days. I definitely listen to the DM5 more so.



Wow that's a very bold statement . 
Of course dm5 will run all over the p1 too? And easier to drive too?
Copping tmr at penaudio lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the PX a lot. It has a traditional balanced reference type tuning. Meaning slight emphasis toward treble. A fairly wide stage and excellent mids retrieval. I am lucky to have the PX around as it is yet another excellent earphone in balanced.  I can't say I prefer the DM5 over them. I can say they compliment each other nicely. PX being an excellent example of a single dynamic earphone and the DM5 an excellent example of a capable hybrid. Neutral guys will love the PX. Guys that want their bass and want that detail in the mids and highs to shimmer. That would be the DM5. I am a lover of all different types of tuning on an earphone.  

It really depends on my mood actually and I have to admit it has been fun figuring out how my cables change up the sonics a touch on both earphones. The PX loves silver and the DM5 loves that pure copper. Both sound excellent out of a balanced DAP or amp.


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> I can only speak for the DM5 as I haven't heard any of the others. I can tell you I prefer the DM5 over my $200 one more quads. And the one more quads are no joke. I prefer them to most of the previous discoveries on this thread. I like them over the PM4s and I would say is a side grade to the Masters. I like my Dunu DN2000J but find myself listen to those on occasions now a days. I definitely listen to the DM5 more so.



So let's get down to brass tacks. Are you saying the DM5 is better than the 2000j?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes. Oh man haven't heard from you in a while. Long time no post Selenium. I keep on meaning to do a head to head comparison but there are some similarities how the sound is portrayed between the two. Treble is not as sharp on the DM5s while maintaining excellent clarity from mids to treble on them. Treble extension on the DN2000J is superb but with that extension comes more treble energy as well. I remember half the time I was using the DN2KJ I was always messing with tips/ rings to figure out how to tame the treble energy. It is a nice sounding earphone but I wish it had a bit less treble emphasis. Where the DM5 comes in.  

Bass is also a bit more linear on the DN2KJs and is a bit more tighter on the bass end but the Bass on the DM5 is easily just as good as the DN2KJs. Some might actually prefer it over the DN2KJs in the bass arena. It does have the beefier bass end when called for vs the DN2KJs. I also feel the bass extension on the DM5 is just as good here as well. 

I do have an upgraded pure copper single ended cable and a silver coated copper balanced cable I am using on the DM5 which enhance the sound of the DM5 ( which you can't do for the DN2KJ by the way), but even with both cables and the cost of the DM5. It is still less than half the price for a Dunu DN2KJ.


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> Yes. Oh man haven't heard from you in a while. Long time no post Selenium. I keep on meaning to do a head to head comparison but there are some similarities how the sound is portrayed between the two. Treble is not as sharp on the DM5s while maintaining excellent clarity from mids to treble on them. Treble extension on the DN2000J is superb but with that extension comes more treble energy as well. I remember half the time I was using the DN2KJ I was always messing with tips/ rings to figure out how to tame the treble energy. It is a nice sounding earphone but I wish it had a bit less treble emphasis. Where the DM5 comes in.
> 
> Bass is also a bit more linear on the DN2KJs and is a bit more tighter on the bass end but the Bass on the DM5 is easily just as good as the DN2KJs. Some might actually prefer it over the DN2KJs in the bass arena. It does have the beefier bass end when called for vs the DN2KJs. I also feel the bass extension on the DM5 is just as good here as well.
> 
> I do have an upgraded pure copper single ended cable and a silver coated copper balanced cable I am using on the DM5 which enhance the sound of the DM5 ( which you can't do for the DN2KJ by the way), but even with both cables and the cost of the DM5. It is still less than half the price for a Dunu DN2KJ.



I know! I've been busy. Fighting crime. At night. People don't fear a man but they fear a symbol.

I'm Batman. OK that isn't true. Anyway...yeah I've been out of the game. Things got rough for a while when both my detachable cables broke so I couldn't use my DQSM D2002 anymore and was stuck with only the AN16, and then that broke too. 

But now I'm relatively happy with my modest stable, although I'd still like to add something new to it. I was thinking of saving for the LZ-A4 but there are so many compelling options in the $100 and under bracket.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> I know! I've been busy. Fighting crime. At night. People don't fear a man but they fear a symbol.
> 
> I'm Batman. OK that isn't true. Anyway...yeah I've been out of the game. Things got rough for a while when both my detachable cables broke so I couldn't use my DQSM D2002 anymore and was stuck with only the AN16, and then that broke too.
> 
> But now I'm relatively happy with my modest stable, although I'd still like to add something new to it. I was thinking of saving for the LZ-A4 but there are so many compelling options in the $100 and under bracket.


Yes there certainly are and many in that bracket are imo superior to the D2002.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Selenium said:


> I know! I've been busy. Fighting crime. At night. People don't fear a man but they fear a symbol.
> 
> I'm Batman. OK that isn't true. Anyway...yeah I've been out of the game. Things got rough for a while when both my detachable cables broke so I couldn't use my DQSM D2002 anymore and was stuck with only the AN16, and then that broke too.
> 
> But now I'm relatively happy with my modest stable, although I'd still like to add something new to it. I was thinking of saving for the LZ-A4 but there are so many compelling options in the $100 and under bracket.


What compelling options are you talking about. I can't seem to find a 'compelling' iem under 100 with detachable cable and over ear design.


----------



## jant71

Selenium said:


> I know! I've been busy. Fighting crime. At night. People don't fear a man but they fear a symbol.
> 
> I'm Batman. OK that isn't true. Anyway...yeah I've been out of the game. Things got rough for a while when both my detachable cables broke so I couldn't use my DQSM D2002 anymore and was stuck with only the AN16, and then that broke too.
> 
> But now I'm relatively happy with my modest stable, although I'd still like to add something new to it. I was thinking of saving for the LZ-A4 but there are so many compelling options in the $100 and under bracket.



Out of the game and the market has passed you by  LZ-A4, DQSM, AN16 are antiques and you need to do better to get your old street cred back !


----------



## Selenium

Fahim Foysal said:


> What compelling options are you talking about. I can't seem to find a 'compelling' iem under 100 with detachable cable and over ear design.



DM5, MacaW GT600s(I have their predecessor but the cable is messing up), Shozy Hibiki, Whizzer A15, Ostry KC09, etc... I dunno, seems like to me there are a lot of compelling over-ear options!



jant71 said:


> Out of the game and the market has passed you by  LZ-A4, DQSM, AN16 are antiques and you need to do better to get your old street cred back !



I know! It's funny how it works. The psychology of it anyway. I'm convinced that I need to get something new but my "old" stuff like the Tenore probably stack up just fine against the new stuff... Except maybe regarding value where bang/buck seems to be creeping towards a sort of critical mass.


----------



## loomisjohnson

the dm5 seems to be the flavor du jour, but looking at the specs it appears to be


Selenium said:


> DM5, MacaW GT600s(I have their predecessor but the cable is messing up), Shozy Hibiki, Whizzer A15, Ostry KC09, etc... I dunno, seems like to me there are a lot of compelling over-ear options!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! It's funny how it works. The psychology of it anyway. I'm convinced that I need to get something new but my "old" stuff like the Tenore probably stack up just fine against the new stuff... Except maybe regarding value where bang/buck seems to be creeping towards a sort of critical mass.


it's not that the well-regarded old stuff is bad or obsolete, but rather that the cost engineering of these iems has accelerated at such warp-speed that they're no longer good value--i'm seeing new $20 models outgunning the $50-75 giant killer from a few years ago.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Selenium said:


> DM5, MacaW GT600s(I have their predecessor but the cable is messing up), Shozy Hibiki, Whizzer A15, Ostry KC09, etc... I dunno, seems like to me there are a lot of compelling over-ear options!


I was looking for an iem with neutral sound with great bass rumble that doesnt drown the mids and very detailed airy sound. None of the iems seem to have that signature.


----------



## mochill

Fahim Foysal said:


> I was looking for an iem with neutral sound with great bass rumble that doesnt drown the mids and very detailed airy sound. None of the iems seem to have that signature.


gr07 bass edition detachable cable version


----------



## jant71 (Sep 18, 2017)

Sounds like the FiiO F9 with the red bass tips to me  Or perhaps the balance tips still have enough rumble but I can't tell your gear or how they will seal for ya  but worth reading up on at least.


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> I was looking for an iem with neutral sound with great bass rumble that doesnt drown the mids and very detailed airy sound. None of the iems seem to have that signature.


Veedix NC50. Outstanding IEM but unfortunately now only seems available on Taobao.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

mochill said:


> gr07 bass edition detachable cable version


so many poor reviews at amazon prevents me from getting this


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 18, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Sounds like the FiiO F9 with the red bass tips to me  Or perhaps the balance tips still have enough rumble but I can't tell your gear or how they will seal for ya  but worth reading up on at least.


The fiio seems like a really good option but what about the harsh treble peak at 7khz? I was reading up of them and some found them quite hot. Does ch9t have the same signature?

 I am currently using xiaomi pro hd. I find them to overemphasize on some frequency and it bothers me.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 18, 2017)

Though that seems due to the balance tips and goes away with the red and other tips. Even  said that to an owner who was using the balance tips and had the issue and they liked my post and was seemingly was cured after that. May also go away with enough run-in. wouldn't disqualify them just yet  but they do straddle the bright line. Find the thread and PM two or three of the owners and see how they are doing with that issue or one's that don't feel have the issue. Also you need to pick up Ostry OS tips that all Head-fiers should have in their kit. They filter treble in various amounts OS100,200,300. Good weapon to have in your arsenal you can even pop filters out and use them as regular tips of good quality(longer and good shape).


----------



## Fahim Foysal

jant71 said:


> Though that seems due to the balance tips and goes away with the red and other tips. Even  said that to an owner who was using the balance tips and had the issue and they liked my post and was seemingly was cured after that. May also go away with enough run-in. wouldn't disqualify them just yet  but they do straddle the bright line. Find the thread and PM two or three of the owners and see how they are doing with that issue or one's that don't feel have the issue. Also you need to pick up Ostry OS tips that all Head-fiers should have in their kit. They filter treble in various amounts OS100,200,300. Good weapon to have in your arsenal you can even pop filters out and use them as regular tips of good quality(longer and good shape).


Okay, i will do that. One more thing. Would you recommend the f9 over ch9t?


----------



## peter123

I posted this is in the dedicated thread but since they're such a revelation (or discovery ) to me I thought I'd post it here as well:

I've spent a couple of days with the LZ Big Dipper now and found my preferences with the tuning switches (my pair has three of them: bass, mids and treble but one can choose to have none, one, two or three) and tips for them so here's some initial impressions and pictures:

First thing first: the switches.
Bass: Putting the bass switch to ON gives great subbass but unfortunately also too much midbass for my liking. A side effect of this is that soundstage width is seriously compromised and goes from a very wide and airy presentation to a intimate, more focused presentation. I definitely prefer the first alternative so this in itself is kind of a deal breaker for me when it comes to using the bass switch. I do also feel that the midrange becomes to distant when turning the bass on.

Midrange: Being a midrange lover I definitely prefer the presentation with the midrange switch set to ON. The midrange quality of the BD is crazy good with exceptional detail and clarity and I most definitely like to get it in focus.

Treble: Putting the treble switch to ON gives a really airy top end but to my ears it's just too much if a good thing and makes the sound less coherent, maybe even unnatural.

So in sum so far the only switch I'm using is the the midrange one.

To start with I found the BD to be really bass light and this sounding an I was honestly quite puzzled and a bit disappointed. Eventually I realized that I wasn't getting a perfect seal although I was sure that I did. Now, with some double flange tips, I get great bass impact and a full midrange with very little (if any) bass bleeding into the midrange. As a matter of fact I've never heard such a a full and rich midrange on any IEM's without feeling that they've got too much upper bass intervene with the mids. I'm also totally amazed that a pair of IEM's can offer such high resolution and clarity without ever sound fatiguing. I've also never heard so many perfect "s" in any IEM's before. Yes, if the recoding is sibilant the BD will show it but less so than many other IEM's I've heard. For me personally I tend to not enjoy IEM's or headphones that doesn't show sibilance if it's there in the recording as it is a sign that they're not detailed enough or roll off too early for me to enjoy them.

I'm comparison to the BD the Super Audio 6 (one of my all time favorite IEM's) sounds really mushy and the bass on the Magosi K3 HD (which has one of my favorite bass presentations) sound really boomy.

Lately I've pretty much been listening to full sized headphones as I've acquired both the HE560 and HD800S the last couple of months and the BD is the only IEM's that I can move directly to from either of these two excellent headphones without feeling initially (until my brain adapt) underwhelmed.

Unfortunately I have only heard a couple of other IEM's in this price range but the BD is undoubtedly the best IEM's I've ever heard. They're just so totally natural sounding, much more so than any other IEM's I've heard.

Isolation is also top notch and both build quality and comfort seems great so far.


----------



## loomisjohnson

beautiful pictures...


----------



## peter123

loomisjohnson said:


> beautiful pictures...



Thanks! Samsung S8


----------



## dweaver (Sep 19, 2017)

OK DS, Jant71, or anyome else that wants to chime in, I need your input.

I just got a shiny new LG V20 phone and am enjoying the heck out of it. So I threw my MDR Z7 on it and was reminded just how damned good they sound when driven half decently.

Unfortunately this just reminded me of my dead XBA Z5 which broke after I stupidly switched the MMCX cable so I could use them on my phone causing the left side to fail.

So DS may more than anyone be able to speak on this. I have a pair of 1More Quads which have a somewhat similar 3D presentation but they just don' t have that glorious bass that goes so low while not coloring the mids to much and just dont have the same treble.

So is there any IEM that can give me the bass, mids, treble and 3D sound stage I am craving or at least is closer to the Z5 without breaking the bank, or has the Z5 simply spoiled me from truly enjoying anything else? I had 2 Z5 break so really don't want to spend that kind of money on such a fragile product...

To be honest I hate MMCX because they always seem to fail. But if I am not spending to much I will live with type of connector in an IEM.


----------



## mochill

dweaver said:


> OK DS, Jant71, or anyome else that wants to chime in, I need your input.
> 
> I just got a shiny new LG V20 phone and am enjoying the heck out of it. So I threw my MDR Z7 on it and was reminded just how damned good they sound when driven half decently.
> 
> ...


mdr-ex7550


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> It comes with 2 cables. One is a silver coated copper cable and the other has a mic on it for phone use. Both are ok nothing special. Had to buy my own mmcx balanced cables to try with the DM5. Which also fits a few other earphones I own.


Just wondering if you have experience with whizzer A15? Vs dm5? Thanks


----------



## dweaver

To be honest if I could get the midrange and treble of the 7550 and the bass and Z5 plus the Z5 3D sound stage I might go back down the 7550 route. I also really want an IEM with a mic and buttons...


----------



## mochill

dweaver said:


> To be honest if I could get the midrange and treble of the 7550 and the bass and Z5 plus the Z5 3D sound stage I might go back down the 7550 route. I also really want an IEM with a mic and buttons...


maybe buy a cable with mic for them


----------



## Libertad

for the money spent on the Z5s you could have just went all the way and went CIEM :S


----------



## dweaver (Sep 19, 2017)

I couldn't find a cable like that back when I owned my pair. I stupidly sold them and "upgraded" to the EX1000 which I could not stand.


----------



## dweaver

Libertad said:


> for the money spent on the Z5s you could have just went all the way and went CIEM :S


 I hear you believe me! But I am not a fan of CIEM's due to convenience and ease of use. The Z5 really was damned near perfect sonically for me.


----------



## dweaver

Sure wish Sony had just continued to use the 7550 connector and just came out with some upgrade cable options like the balanced and smart phone cables.


----------



## Libertad

CIEMs have their quirks but the comfort and ease of use is unparalleled at least in my use of them plus that sound quality though


----------



## mochill

how about some aurisonics asg1plus


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> OK DS, Jant71, or anyome else that wants to chime in, I need your input.
> 
> I just got a shiny new LG V20 phone and am enjoying the heck out of it. So I threw my MDR Z7 on it and was reminded just how damned good they sound when driven half decently.
> 
> ...



Gonna have to ponder on this one. As you already know I am smitten with these earphones. LOOK at this design. 







Sure it is another mmcx connector. I haven't had a single issue with it and I must have connected and disconnected at least 20 different times with no issues. It is the sound that these throw out that is as nice as this design. So another find about the DM5. Guys that own these try out your Sony hybrid tips. Even better if you have the MH1C tips. 




snip3r77 said:


> Just wondering if you have experience with whizzer A15? Vs dm5? Thanks



Sorry my friend I hand pick stuff now a days. Don't have as many newer Chi fi stuff as some of the others on the Chi fi threads. Don't even know what as Whizzer A15 is unfortunately.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> OK DS, Jant71, or anyome else that wants to chime in, I need your input.
> 
> I just got a shiny new LG V20 phone and am enjoying the heck out of it. So I threw my MDR Z7 on it and was reminded just how damned good they sound when driven half decently.
> 
> ...



You can look at the LZ Big Dipper perhaps. CKR bass is always an excellent option and "iS" American version do have mic. I think that the CKR100 may be overpriced so CKR90 plus a cable of your choice may be better. DM5 is interesting and also find out why B9 scrambler seems to like the T2 better than DM5 a bit I think.

Of course, are you preferring over ear or dynamic driver etc.? Any stipulations?? Not that an armature phone can't get that bass(reach may be a concern but not quality) or a CKR can be over ear if flipped.

It will come. We can all narrow in on it


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> You can look at the LZ Big Dipper perhaps. CKR bass is always an excellent option and "iS" American version do have mic. I think that the CKR100 may be overpriced so CKR90 plus a cable of your choice may be better. DM5 is interesting and also find out why B9 scrambler seems to like the T2 better than DM5 a bit I think.
> 
> Of course, are you preferring over ear or dynamic driver etc.? Any stipulations?? Not that an armature phone can't get that bass(reach may be a concern but not quality) or a CKR can be over ear if flipped.
> 
> It will come. We can all narrow in on it


The T2 is a very good IEM but it won't fit the preference for many. It's extremely balanced and has a very linear bass which I appreciate in technical terms but it leaves me a little unsatisfied.


----------



## dweaver

I prefer over ear to straight down and am fond over either a straight DD solution or a hybrid as they tend to have the best bass.

The ASG1 is very nice but to expensive at this point. I might reconsider the MDR 7550 if I can find a good deal somewhere.

DS, is that picture you showed the DM5? How is the DM5 in comparison to your Z5? I am intrigued by it but am a bit concerned about the upper mids and treble.

Jantz I will look into the Big Dipper you mentioned. How would the Pioneer CH9T work in regards to signature?


----------



## jant71

Of course include the EX-800ST in your searches for the 7550  

If you upgrade the cable the Pioneer signature would be just what your after. They just need to unleash more of their potential. I haven't tried anything though but reviews do suggest they have more to give. ATM, Brainwavz B400 is my flagship and then CKR90 with Pioneer a step behind the CKR and two steps behind the Brainwavz.

Peter123 has the Big Dipper if you want more solid info. Has posted about how they are but perhaps not what you want to spend at $600.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> Of course include the EX-800ST in your searches for the 7550
> 
> If you upgrade the cable the Pioneer signature would be just what your after. They just need to unleash more of their potential. I haven't tried anything though but reviews do suggest they have more to give. ATM, Brainwavz B400 is my flagship and then CKR90 with Pioneer a step behind the CKR and two steps behind the Brainwavz.
> 
> Peter123 has the Big Dipper if you want more solid info. Has posted about how they are but perhaps not what you want to spend at $600.



$620 is the base price without switches.  For 3-switch option to have controls over lows/mids/highs, you need to add another $240, so we are talking about *$860*  https://penonaudio.com/LZ-Big-Dipper-7BA-IEM


----------



## jant71 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yeah, in a hurry and left off the + sign! No real difference as already more than the Aurisonic which is deemed too expensive.


----------



## dweaver

That pretty much puts the Big Dipper out to pasture for me barring winning the lottery LOL.

The B400 sounds interesting depending on what it sells for when released. I forgot about the 800ST will make sure to search for it and the 7550.


----------



## vlenbo

Dsnuts said:


> The only real catch on the DM5. Ya it seems too good to be true. A real 4 driver earphone for $65. No gimmics. These actually use dual graphene drivers for bass in the housing. They have the mids and treble BA in the nozzle of the earphones, specifically Dual Knowels 30042 BAs.
> 
> They need some TLC in the form of source matching and burn in is absolutely a must on these. I can see guys getting these early on and literally giving up on them. Which is a damn shame.
> 
> ...



Here dweaver


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2017)

I gave it some thought Dweaver. I know your not looking into mmcx models but I am gonna recommend a phone that is new but should meet your requirements. DM5 I like a lot and maybe down the road you can try them out or just get them as they cost $65 shipped to your door from penon audio.  I am sending my DM5 to our buddy DannyBai as he is curious about them hopefully he can chime in with what he thinks about them.

The Meeaudio PX earphone was delivered to those who purchased them recently and I gotta tell you. For your needs I am gonna suggest the new P2 on amazon which goes for $100.






From initial impressions these are very close to the tuning of the Pinnacle P1 but with more bass end. So think GR07 bass but in this case Pinnacle P1 bass. Not to mention the P2 is something like 32 Ohm vs the 50 Ohm on the P1 so very much easier to drive. Though you have had bad luck with your Z5. The mmcx connectors on these are tops in my book. Very solid connectors in fact one of the improvements Mee Audio has done is improve the MMCX female end to these housings which was on the PX.  Then you get a cable like this one.





Why the cable? Simple. This will allow you to use the P2 on your pono for balanced out. Here is the benefit of the Pinnacle earphones. In balanced you get that 3D imaging that depth the sound your looking for which works perfectly with the pinnacle wide stage. I am listening to the PX as I type in balanced with a upgraded silver coated cable and I can tell you this is the sound your looking for and the cable and P2 will cost you less than  $160 or so.

The DM5 in balanced is no joke either and to answer your question about the upper mids and treble emphaisis. No worries there, DM5 is very source dependent and seems sensitive to output variation in different players. Anything with low impedance out and there is no worry at all. In fact out of the Pono it is smooth with no stridancy at all.

The DM5 connectors are excellent and it isn't like you spent $500 on something like the Z5. The DM5 and this cable I posted with cost you around $125 or so but I have a feeling your gonna like the reference tuning of the Pinnacle earphones more so.

I forgot to add that the Pinnacle earphones are tops for isolation. Excellent with no wind noise to boot.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks DS and everyone else posting. The DM5 may be the ticket or that new P2 and that cable looks awesome.

I dug through my pile of IEM's a tried out the Ajays 5 and think they will fill my Z5 jonesing needs until I can afford one or the other IEM's mentioned. The Ajay 5 actually sounds very nice though so I might be able to hold off for a while as my budget is extremely tight at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2017)

The bad thing about the DM5 is it is not really made for outdoors use. It is OK outdoors but due to the semi open design of them with the grills out back it does let in more ambient noise than the PX earphones. Otehrwise they will be awesome for the price. I am also getting a new Tin audio T2 earphone that should be interesting for $50. Will try it balanced as well when I get them.




Been listening to my PX earphones with this cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To guys wondering if a cheaper cable sounds the same https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KF8M1Y/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B072KF8M1Y&pd_rd_r=HBKWHREZDF2BK259PTZ0&pd_rd_w=6Inj2&pd_rd_wg=GoHeo&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=XF9RTA3AP0NXZC0702X3&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1cf9d009-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop as something more pricy. These cables arent expensive per se as they are $60 but is a clear upgrade from the cheaper balanced cables you can get for $30 or lower.  Much more silver content on these cables so transparency will be different.  These cables are on my PX pretty much permanently and the sound in conjunction with the PX is outstanding.


----------



## Dsnuts

I forgot you own the Z5 balanced cables which are mmcx. No reason you cant throw on the Z5 cable onto the P2 or a DM5 for balanced out on the pono.


----------



## Raketen

HiFiChris did a review of the Hibeki http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.hk/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Dsnuts I have a balanced cable coming in today. Excited to try it with the T2 as I've been using them for most of the day with my HA-501 and am just loving them paired together. Outside of a desire for greater sub-bass emphasis (DM5 has spoiled me) I think it's excellent for the price; well-balanced signature with good detail and a nice soundstage. Just a touch of warmth in the mids and sparkle in the top keeps it engaging. It's one of those earphones that's subtle in it's positive qualities imo. Doesn't wow out of the box like some other earphones do. Grows on you instead. If you have the FiiO F1 or another FiiO that comes with the same tips, give those a shot. They seem to pair well with the T2.


----------



## Dsnuts

Excellent. I think you will be surprised what balanced can do for relatively neutral earphones. That sub bass very well could come to life. I love what balanced sound does for earphones. Same sound signature but better is best way to describe it. Look forward to getting the T2.


----------



## doctorjazz

Got my DM5 a couple of weeks ago, but was out of the country and didn't get a chance to listen yet. Plugged them into my burn in player (an old ipod ipod nano), let them play for a few days, then see what happens.


----------



## HungryPanda

These p2's interest me as I liked the m6 pro


----------



## Dsnuts

P2 seems to be getting good press from Amazon reviewers. It can't sound bad as it is identical to the P1. Same tech, same housing, tweek in tuning.


----------



## snip3r77

Awaiting your insight too


doctorjazz said:


> Got my DM5 a couple of weeks ago, but was out of the country and didn't get a chance to listen yet. Plugged them into my burn in player (an old ipod ipod nano), let them play for a few days, then see what happens.


----------



## Arkady Duntov (Sep 22, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> The Meeaudio PX earphone was delivered to those who purchased them recently and I gotta tell you. For your needs I am gonna suggest the new P2 on amazon which goes for $100.



The PX is available again on Massdrop for ~$114. Are you saying the new PS is better? If, so, how is it better?

edit: Just noticed the drop closes in just over 13 hours.


----------



## Dsnuts

Na I can't say it is better. I haven't heard the P2 yet but what it is, is for guys that want their bass with their neutralish tuning. Early reports say it has some bass emphasis the P1 had neutral tight bass. Which is not a bad thing. Mee Audio has not discontinued the Pinnacle P1 so that tells me they consider it still their flagship model. 

I think it will come down to preference. The advantages of the P2 is that it seems to be better for street use due to lower impedance so it will be easier to drive on a smart phone. The PX needs a dedicated dap with some power or a portable amp to drive them the way they should. P1 should in theory scale better to more power vs the P2.


----------



## -sandro-

are all the latest discoveries not cheap?


----------



## Dsnuts

Discoveries come with a price. $65. You have $65 Penon audio can send you a 4 driver hybrid iem that don't sound cheap actually opposite. Sounds crazy good actually especially on a balanced source. Called the DM5. 

Just a year ago if anyone told me you can buy a excellent sounding quad driver hybrid using graphene dynamic drivers and high end BAs. I would say you are trippin! 

Not a joke DM5 are for real.


----------



## waynes world

-sandro- said:


> are all the latest discoveries not cheap?



$10 cheap enough for ya? 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2235#post-13725142


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Dsnuts said:


> Na I can't say it is better. I haven't heard the P2 yet but what it is, is for guys that want their bass with their neutralish tuning. Early reports say it has some bass emphasis the P1 had neutral tight bass. Which is not a bad thing. Mee Audio has not discontinued the Pinnacle P1 so that tells me they consider it still their flagship model.



I think I'll wait and look out for some comparisons with the Pioneer CH9T. One thing I don't need is yet another pair of IEMs.

Thanks, DS.


----------



## -sandro-

waynes world said:


> $10 cheap enough for ya?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2235#post-13725142



that's more like it  but earbuds? I've moved to iems 15y ago...


----------



## Raketen (Sep 22, 2017)

-sandro- said:


> that's more like it  but earbuds? I've moved to iems 15y ago...



There are some really solid earbuds these days & it's an enjoyably different listening experience than IEMs when isolation is unnecessary
.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I wonder how the DM5 would compare to my ATH E40's?


----------



## waynes world

-sandro- said:


> that's more like it  but earbuds? I've moved to iems 15y ago...



Yeah, I know! That's what I thought as well until I tried some recently and was blown away how good some of the dirt cheap earbuds sound these days. I dare you to get those EMX500's. If you are not blown away by them, I will eat my buds lol.


----------



## snip3r77

waynes world said:


> Yeah, I know! That's what I thought as well until I tried some recently and was blown away how good some of the dirt cheap earbuds sound these days. I dare you to get those EMX500's. If you are not blown away by them, I will eat my buds lol.


I’d eat my 3 vidos  breakfast, lunch and dinner


----------



## twister6

-sandro- said:


> that's more like it  but earbuds? I've moved to iems 15y ago...



Here you go, MEE Audio Rx18 iems.  $4 per pair, shouldn't break the bank! https://www.amazon.com/MEE-Audio-Comfort-Fit-Headphones-Enhanced/dp/B017L216SO/


----------



## -sandro- (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll try those earbuds! It's like being a child again  what's the sound signature for those two recommendatios?


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Here you go, MEE Audio Rx18 iems.  $4 per pair, shouldn't break the bank! https://www.amazon.com/MEE-Audio-Comfort-Fit-Headphones-Enhanced/dp/B017L216SO/



^^This! Seriously underrated. I've said it before but if these were Chinese there would be a lot more talk about them.


----------



## Mr Trev

twister6 said:


> Here you go, MEE Audio Rx18 iems.  $4 per pair, shouldn't break the bank! https://www.amazon.com/MEE-Audio-Comfort-Fit-Headphones-Enhanced/dp/B017L216SO/



Hey, they almost look like the very first pair of IEMs I ever bought. Sonys. I don't remember the model, but they weren't too bad - til I broke the cable


----------



## mochill

Amazing deal on the echobox audio x1 on massdrop for $109


----------



## jant71

What, they couldn't do $99. NO SALE!


----------



## waynes world

mochill said:


> Amazing deal on the echobox audio x1 on massdrop for $109



Good review:
https://www.cnet.com/news/tasteful-titanium-tiny-earbuds-deliver-tantalizing-sound/


----------



## Ahmad313

waynes world said:


> Good review:
> https://www.cnet.com/news/tasteful-titanium-tiny-earbuds-deliver-tantalizing-sound/


Nice  review  ,


----------



## bjaardker

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice  review  ,



Echobox Audio Finder X1 headphones cut through the noise BY STEVE GUTTENBERG

Unfortunately it's rare that I ever agree with Guttenberg's impressions or outcomes.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna be honest and say that the finder X1 has been outdone by many and they certainly aren't the best deal at $200 MSRP.  I would say the asking price for them on MD is fair but not great either. I would pick the PX or P2 over them for similar signatures.

Heck I would take the DM5 and extra money left over for a good balanced cable over them. The build of the Finder X1 is tops, indestructible but sound wise not the most engaging.


----------



## waynes world

-sandro- said:


> I'll try those earbuds! It's like being a child again  what's the sound signature for those two recommendatios?



Child _again_? I prefer to never stop being a child lol

The EMX500's are a bit v-shaped, but in a good way. The bass is nicely controlled and detailed, the highs are clear but nicely controlled, and the mids are still nicely present. The soundstage is fairly wide, but also quite deep, so they provide a nice sense of 3D immersion. Wonderful energy and plenty of fun! For the price they are ridiculous. Just be careful where you get them from, as there seems to be many variants (the ones I linked are good).

Another step up are the DIY Graphenes - rather awesome. But they a whopping a $29US (although you might be able to score a discount if you ask nicely).

Personally I would dip my toes back into the earbud world with the EMX500's for $10. Then, once you get hooked, head over to the *Earbuds Round-Up *thread to find many ways to spend more money lol


----------



## -sandro-

lol, is V-shaped the most popular signature? not my thing  anyway what about the mee rx18 instead?


----------



## mochill

getting the orange traveler by echobox audio :-D


----------



## waynes world

-sandro- said:


> lol, is V-shaped the most popular signature? not my thing  anyway what about the mee rx18 instead?



V-shaped is probably the most popular signature out there, but not necessarily around these "audiophile" parts. I'm not typically a fan either, but the EMX500's are different in that they don't sound typically v-shaped - more like "balanced v-shaped" lol. Anyway, the Graphenes would probably be more up your alley because they are fairly balanced, and they are more refined than the EMX500's (and yet still sound very full). I am not familiar with the rx18's.


----------



## -sandro-

waynes world said:


> V-shaped is probably the most popular signature out there, but not necessarily around these "audiophile" parts. I'm not typically a fan either, but the EMX500's are different in that they don't sound typically v-shaped - more like "balanced v-shaped" lol. Anyway, the Graphenes would probably be more up your alley because they are fairly balanced, and they are more refined than the EMX500's (and yet still sound very full). I am not familiar with the rx18's.



Sorry the Graphene is a model?


----------



## waynes world

-sandro- said:


> Sorry the Graphene is a model?



Yup:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...High-End-Rare-Earth-Graphene/32821104494.html
(ask for a "headfi" discount and there's a good chance you'll get one)

This is a good review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-diy-graphene.22565/reviews

Btw, he is favourably comparing the Graphenes to the Shozy BK earbuds which cost >$165.


----------



## DannyBai (Sep 25, 2017)

So Ds sent me these to audition.  I’ve spent almost couple of hours listening this evening and I’m floored by the sound.  Did not expect them to sound this good.  The build even surprised me.  Balanced sound with a heck of a bottom end.  More to come.


----------



## snip3r77

DannyBai said:


> So Ds sent me these to audition.  I’ve spent almost couple of hours listening this evening and I’m floored by the sound.  Did not expect them to sound this good.  The build even surprised me.  Balanced sound with a heck of a bottom end.  More to come.


More comparison pls. Thanks


----------



## waynes world

DannyBai said:


> So Ds sent me these to audition.  I’ve spent almost couple of hours listening this evening and I’m floored by the sound.  Did not expect them to sound this good.  The build even surprised me.  Balanced sound with a heck of a bottom end.  More to come.



Hi Danny! This thread is a dangerous place when @DannyBai and @Dsnuts gang up. The only way it could be worse is if @ericp10 jumps into the fray lol!


----------



## DannyBai

snip3r77 said:


> More comparison pls. Thanks


Got the massdrop/mee audio px last week and still have some other earphones lying around so I’ll give it a shot after a few days of listening.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> Hi Danny! This thread is a dangerous place when @DannyBai and @Dsnuts gang up. The only way it could be worse is if @ericp10 jumps into the fray lol!


The exact reason I stay away Wayne.


----------



## -sandro-

anyone ever tried the Sony EX15LP?


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Hi Danny! This thread is a dangerous place when @DannyBai and @Dsnuts gang up. The only way it could be worse is if @ericp10 jumps into the fray lol!



Who dragged me back into this dreary place of wallet sadness?   ...lol Hello fellas! What's good?


----------



## jant71

BRAINWAVZ B400


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang. Ericp in the house. You doing well my friend?


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> BRAINWAVZ B400



Hell yes!


----------



## HungryPanda

Pioneer ch9t with custom tips yeeha


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang. Ericp in the house. You doing well my friend?




I'm doing great buddy. Hope you're doing the same. Do I really want to ask what you have discovered for us this week? lol. Hello to waynes world, DannyBai and jant71. Hello to oldtimers and newcomers.  Happy listening and all that jazz!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

Nice entrance ericp


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, @EricP, good to hear (read) from you!


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> I'm doing great buddy. Hope you're doing the same. Do I really want to ask what you have discovered for us this week? lol. Hello to waynes world, DannyBai and jant71. Hello to oldtimers and newcomers.  Happy listening and all that jazz!!!



What's up Eric!  I just thought we didn't hear from you for over a year because you entered 12-step headphone anonymous program


----------



## vic2vic

DannyBai said:


> So Ds sent me these to audition.  I’ve spent almost couple of hours listening this evening and I’m floored by the sound.  Did not expect them to sound this good.  The build even surprised me.  Balanced sound with a heck of a bottom end.  More to come.



Nice cable. @Dsnuts, do you have a link to buy it? Are there audible sound differences on the DM5?
By the way, I just received my DM5, and I agree on all the great reviews. They are still burning in, but they sound already great.


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> What's up Eric!  I just thought we didn't hear from you for over a year because you entered 12-step headphone anonymous program



Hello twister6. Close to it. lol 

TOTL Fender (Aurisonics....and I forget the model number), Sony Z5, 62 Audio U-12, the Chinese DZ7, and the JVC woodie FX-850 occupy my iem time right now. So far, all needs are met.


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> What's up Eric!  I just thought we didn't hear from you for over a year because you entered 12-step headphone anonymous program



Step 1 of that program is "There is no 12-step headphone anonymous program" lol.

Btw, I read your excellent M2s review - thanks! Seems like the M2s and the N3 have very similar features, but the the M2s' high output impedance will keep me looking at the N3


----------



## Dsnuts

M3s I have my eyes on. That player gonna get my cash.


vic2vic said:


> Nice cable. @Dsnuts, do you have a link to buy it? Are there audible sound differences on the DM5?
> By the way, I just received my DM5, and I agree on all the great reviews. They are still burning in, but they sound already great.



Take the time to tip roll too. You will find some sources will make them a bit shouty sounding I think it is due to the BAs being sensitive. Low impedance out amps like the E12A sound unbelievable with the DM5.

The cable I took a chance on and ended up being a solid pure copper cable. Gives a touch of warmth and thickness to the DM5 sound. Sound excellent on the DM5
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B07568DF8L/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all  Takes about 3 weeks to get to you however. Good deal for the cable. If you have a balanced source I would try the DM5 in balanced mode. Excellent in balanced.


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> M3s I have my eyes on. That player gonna get my cash.
> ...



I would like N3 sound inside of M2s body   But from what I'm hearing, M3s might be it.  Will find out soon, very soon!


----------



## snip3r77

waynes world said:


> Hi Danny! This thread is a dangerous place when @DannyBai and @Dsnuts gang up. The only way it could be worse is if @ericp10 jumps into the fray lol!



Sorry, dragging you guys along also 
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461


----------



## dweaver

snip3r77 said:


> Sorry, dragging you guys along also
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461



Oh man those look mighty tempting... Wanted to try the iSine but just to expensive but these...


----------



## waynes world

Take another one for the team @dweaver !


----------



## waynes world

twister6 said:


> I would like N3 sound inside of M2s body   But from what I'm hearing, M3s might be it.  Will find out soon, very soon!



Thanks guys. Wasn't aware of it. I'll be interested in how it's SQ compares to the N3.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those Monoprice planar earphones are mmcx as well. That is very interesting...


----------



## DannyBai

Holy crap on the monoprice planars.  Audeze must be pissed but who the hell wants to pay those prices these days.  Dm5, Mee Px, even the TS03 are great values I’ve heard recently.  Hello ericp!


----------



## doctorjazz

It is sou Audeze, down to the look of it...


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> Hello twister6. Close to it. lol
> 
> TOTL Fender (Aurisonics....and I forget the model number), Sony Z5, 62 Audio U-12, the Chinese DZ7, and the JVC woodie FX-850 occupy my iem time right now. So far, all needs are met.


I have a pair of the Chi-fi DZ7 on the way. How has your experience been with them. Do you know the dynamic driver size in those by any chance? Would appreciate some thoughts when you have the time.
Thanks


----------



## jant71

The days of fun with budget cans in here have long passed. Things like the JVC S400 and S500. Good times those days but there is still fun to be had. A little something I picked up...




Not the stock cable though. Anyone can get which can it is. Two hints that should make it pretty easy. Current release(i.e. not an old model) and Japanese 

Cable is this...




Still only $49.50 for both the cable(on sale) and the headphones. Sweet and fun sound for a sweet price if you ask me


----------



## doctorjazz

DM-5 been burning in for 5-6 days, still sound kinda edgy, rough (out of iPod nano, have to disconnect and try Pono). Will report in...


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> The days of fun with budget cans in here have long passed. Things like the JVC S400 and S500. Good times those days but there is still fun to be had. A little something I picked up...
> Not the stock cable though. Anyone can get which can it is. Two hints that should make it pretty easy. Current release(i.e. not an old model) and Japanese
> Still only $49.50 for both the cable(on sale) and the headphones. Sweet and fun sound for a sweet price if you ask me



Ok, quit teasing lol!


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Ok, quit teasing lol!



Oh, alright. Another hint...


----------



## snip3r77

doctorjazz said:


> DM-5 been burning in for 5-6 days, still sound kinda edgy, rough (out of iPod nano, have to disconnect and try Pono). Will report in...



Patiently awaiting your review bro


----------



## snip3r77

jant71 said:


> The days of fun with budget cans in here have long passed. Things like the JVC S400 and S500. Good times those days but there is still fun to be had. A little something I picked up...
> 
> Not the stock cable though. Anyone can get which can it is. Two hints that should make it pretty easy. Current release(i.e. not an old model) and Japanese
> 
> ...



I was here with the jvc lmao


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Oh, alright. Another hint...



Hmm. I can't seem to find any ATH Sound Reality headphones for $49 lol


----------



## jant71 (Sep 28, 2017)

Alright, should have gone to AT and looked at the pics. Once you saw Sound Reality of course. Or have you lost your mojo focusing too much on earbuds  I did get a slightly crinkled box for $40 instead of the usual $79 price for the *ATH-AR3* and the cable and tax brought the total to $49.49 shipped.

https://translate.google.com/transl...p/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2899&prev=search

or in the US...
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/0eb98d558983406c/index.html


----------



## vlenbo

jant71 said:


> Alright, should have gone to AT and looked at the pics. Once you saw Sound Reality of course. Or have you lost your mojo focusing too much on earbuds  I did get a slightly crinkled box for $40 instead of the usual $79 price for the *ATH-AR3* and the cable and tax brought the total to $49.49 shipped.
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2899&prev=search
> 
> ...




Please tell us, how do the sound? Apparently they're balanced, have good crispy treble and the bass extends well? I needed that on the msr7s, the subbass that is.


----------



## doctorjazz (Sep 29, 2017)

Did a bit of listening to the DM5 with the Pono. Nice sounding with the stock cable, detailed, open. Have a Trinity balanced cable for Pono, listened a bit. They have a slightly V shaped profile, with good clarity and solid images. Tight bass, detailed mids, open background. Still find the highs a bit rough, but I'm sensitive here, and it's track dependent. A bit of confusion with complex music, but details generally really good! Really great for so little money! I can see listening to these when the higher priced spread isn't available without feeling deprived..


----------



## jant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

vlenbo said:


> Please tell us, how do the sound? Apparently they're balanced, have good crispy treble and the bass extends well? I needed that on the msr7s, the subbass that is.



Only about an hour and a half on them. Also using the Zeskit cable which I would recommend cause it is $8 or $6 on sale and is worth it. Had it on my Koss for a couple of weeks and made them sound bigger and tighter and more airy. Same on the AR3 though the AR stock cable seems a bit better than the Koss stock cable is. Still the same effect on the sound if not quite the amount of improvement.

AR3 gets a nice amount of praise for it's bass and I am in agreemnet. I am hearing it go very low and would seem to outdo any other thing I have at the moment including their "Sound Reality" brother, the CKR90. There basic sound is about the bass and mids in real balance with a touch off the treble. Continuing the mids improvement I have been hearing in AT stuff the mids are clean, airy and detailed. A bit more air here than in the bass or treble. Zeskit helps in being better in transmission/propagation speed. Both the Koss and AR3 "wake up" a bit and get more lively and energetic than before. So, the pace and speed is solid. The energy is fun and the the AR3 are better at handling more busy tracks. The treble impresses me in it's quality. It is not going to extended as an MSR7 or SR5 might be going to 35,000 and not 40,000 so it is good for out of phones and for cranking or subpar files as they are smooth and forgiving. The treble is grain free and articulate and accurate but jumps up and makes itself stand out at times when the recordings call for it but it does a nice job of being enough to please/not lack in amount but integrate well and take a bit of a backseat to the bass and mids in the right way. Not in the wrong way as in too rolled or smeared or off in any way. Just forgiving and more integrated in the whole than linear and bass to mids to treble can be heard of a lower quality headphone.

THe AR3 do have a realistic presentation as far as things placed in a real world way. Vocals coming from the lead. backup vocals coming from the sides and back more if in the track. Treble blended in nicely as part the drum kit and not sounding like it is coming from a different part of the driver than the lower percussion sounds which can ruin any attempt to sound realistic. Does this quite nicely to already make me happy and make them a good purchase.

They are also nicer looking in real life and the build is solid even if more plastic than in the pricier AT models.

I'll have to run in the cable some to be fair and evaluate it but I think it is fine and has the mic and one button if one needs it but the AR3 can have better performance with a swap to something better. Certainly take advantage of AT's first cheaper can with removable cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> Did a bit of listening to the DM5 with the Pono. Nice sounding with the stock cable, detailed, open. Have a Trinity balanced cable for Pono, listened a bit. They have a slightly V shaped profile, with good clarity and solid images. Tight bass, detailed mids, open background. Still find the highs a bit rough, but I'm sensitive here, and it's track dependent. A bit of confusion with complex music, but details generally really good! Really great for so little money! I can see listening to these when the higher priced spread isn't available without feeling deprived..



If you own any of the old Sony MH1C tips those do a nice job balancing out the sound on the DM5. If not try out the Sony hybrids. I am still trying this and that with the DM5. They have continued to surprise and I still feel they aren't completely maximized in sound. 

So I the Tin Audio T2 in my ears as I type. These are solid sounding earphones. They are like a Pinnacle P1 lite. Nicely balanced from what I hearing thus far. I will have them on the burn at work all day today and will get to them more later but for now from what I am hearing they have a very identical tuning of the PX earphones minus the stage.  The stage these got are not bad however. For half the price of the PX. These have potenial. These should sound very nice in balanced mode.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> If you own any of the old Sony MH1C tips those do a nice job balancing out the sound on the DM5. If not try out the Sony hybrids. I am still trying this and that with the DM5. They have continued to surprise and I still feel they aren't completely maximized in sound.
> 
> So I the Tin Audio T2 in my ears as I type. These are solid sounding earphones. They are like a Pinnacle P1 lite. Nicely balanced from what I hearing thus far. I will have them on the burn at work all day today and will get to them more later but for now from what I am hearing they have a very identical tuning of the PX earphones minus the stage.  The stage these got are not bad however. For half the price of the PX. These have potenial. These should sound very nice in balanced mode.


What about jvc spirals?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2017)

That is the funny thing about the DM5. It really depends on the source you are using. I found out if the source matches up nicely the DM5 can sound warm which works well with Spiral dots to open up the sound even more so. When there is a bit of brightness to the sound the MH1C tips sounds better in this case. DM5 will change sensitivity from cable changes as well. So it is all about experiementing with different parts of the souce chain to get the right synergy. Once you do they sound just amazing. 


Love the DM5 in evey way but it chooses what sources and tips it likes. So having a variety of tips helps in these occasions.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> That is the funny thing about the DM5. It really depends on the source you are using. I found out if the source matches up nicely the DM5 can sound warm which works well with Spiral dots to open up the sound even more so. When there is a bit of brightness to the sound the MH1C tips sounds better in this case. DM5 will change sensitivity from cable changes as well. So it is all about experiementing with different parts of the souce chain to get the right synergy. Once you do they sound just amazing.
> 
> 
> Love the DM5 in evey way but it chooses what sources and tips it likes. So having a variety of tips helps in these occasions.


So by itself is it neutral ?


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> If you own any of the old Sony MH1C tips those do a nice job balancing out the sound on the DM5. If not try out the Sony hybrids. I am still trying this and that with the DM5. They have continued to surprise and I still feel they aren't completely maximized in sound.
> 
> So I the Tin Audio T2 in my ears as I type. These are solid sounding earphones. They are like a Pinnacle P1 lite. Nicely balanced from what I hearing thus far. I will have them on the burn at work all day today and will get to them more later but for now from what I am hearing they have a very identical tuning of the PX earphones minus the stage.  The stage these got are not bad however. For half the price of the PX. These have potenial. These should sound very nice in balanced mode.


What I like about the T2 is its ability to bring that sub-bass nice and deep while maintaining that tight as screw mid-bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> So by itself is it neutral ?



Due to the nauture of the full on bass I wouldn't say neutral but the BAs are sensitive much like many other BA earphones. The Bass don't seem to be as affected as the BAs when changing perameters which kinda makes sense but for the BAs to play nice with the Bass end you have to do some RnD with sources/ tips/ cables. While this may be a turn off to some. Believe me it is completely worth it to get the DM5 humming at their full potential. They sound exceptional when everything jives together.

Oh a side note to Dr. Jazz. They can sound more V shaped when sources don't match up but much less so when you got good synergy happening. Yes they are finiky but worth figuring out.



crabdog said:


> What I like about the T2 is its ability to bring that sub-bass nice and deep while maintaining that tight as screw mid-bass.



So far I am not hearing the sub bass but it does have a tight mid bass. Will have more thoughts on them once I get them proper. Will try balanced soon as well.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dsnuts said:


> Due to the nauture of the full on bass I wouldn't say neutral but the BAs are sensitive much like many other BA earphones. The Bass don't seem to be as affected as the BAs when changing perameters which kinda makes sense but for the BAs to play nice with the Bass end you have to do some RnD with sources/ tips/ cables. While this may be a turn off to some. Believe me it is completely worth it to get the DM5 humming at their full potential. They sound exceptional when everything jives together.
> 
> Oh a side note to Dr. Jazz. They can sound more V shaped when sources don't match up but much less so when you got good synergy happening. Yes they are finiky but worth figuring out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2017)

Ya I think your starting to hear their potential.   Using my pure copper cable which I sent to DannyBai with my DM5 and MH1C tips out of my E12A amp. It is stunning. There is no earphone on the planet at that price range gonna touch what I hear from this combo.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am such a fan of these. I am serious contemplating getting a Bronze version.


----------



## superuser1

i came across these cables:
https://www.etsy.com/in-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=related-6

Has anyone had any experience with them? They do seem aesthetically very pleasing.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> i came across these cables:
> https://www.etsy.com/in-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=related-6
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with them? They do seem aesthetically very pleasing.


Interesting! I like the red + gray combo.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Did a bit of listening to the DM5 with the Pono. Nice sounding with the stock cable, detailed, open. Have a Trinity balanced cable for Pono, listened a bit. They have a slightly V shaped profile, with good clarity and solid images. Tight bass, detailed mids, open background. Still find the highs a bit rough, but I'm sensitive here, and it's track dependent. A bit of confusion with complex music, but details generally really good! Really great for so little money! I can see listening to these when the higher priced spread isn't available without feeling deprived..





doctorjazz said:


> Did a bit of listening to the DM5 with the Pono. Nice sounding with the stock cable, detailed, open. Have a Trinity balanced cable for Pono, listened a bit. They have a slightly V shaped profile, with good clarity and solid images. Tight bass, detailed mids, open background. Still find the highs a bit rough, but I'm sensitive here, and it's track dependent. A bit of confusion with complex music, but details generally really good! Really great for so little money! I can see listening to these when the higher priced spread isn't available without feeling deprived..



DS's enthusiasm persuaded me to take a gamble on these instead of gas and food.  so I'm waiting for them to arrive from Penon Audio.  thanks for all the research all of
you are doing on the tips, source, and cables variables with the DM-5.  looking forward to evaluating them!!!


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2017)

I am hoping our Shangalingadingdong M3s is gonna have some very nice synergy with the DM5. Another reason I bit on the M3s. Very low impedence out less than 1> Ohm. I am all about that player. Can't wait.

Oh by the way. I know you got in on the EDC as well. Was listening to those all day yesterday.  Those sound as good as I heard them last time. You got some nice sounding cheapos coming your way Dr. Blue.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

snip3r77 said:


> What about jvc spirals?





snip3r77 said:


> What about jvc spirals?



The P1 is a monster IEM when played in balanced mode through the PH3 with a Trinity Audio balanced MMCX cable.  Superb bass,
clear mids and sparkling highs.  the upper midrange is a little rough, but then again I'm comparing it to the 64 Audio TOTL IEMs i
have on tour, and it pretty much holds its own at 1/10th the price or less.  i had to send back the first one i got when they first came
out but Mee had fabulous customer service and the second pair was quite improved and stable.  this setup is now one of
my favorite listening gear set ups!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I am hoping our Shangalingadingdong M3s is gonna have some very nice synergy with the DM5. Another reason I bit on the M3s. Very low impedence out less than 1> Ohm. I am all about that player. Can't wait.
> 
> Oh by the way. I know you got in on the EDC as well. Was listening to those all day yesterday.  Those sound as good as I heard them last time. You got some nice sounding cheapos coming your way Dr. Blue.



but wait you must DS!  when will the wait be over?? the cases are now being released also in different colors!


----------



## Selenium (Sep 29, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> I am such a fan of these. I am serious contemplating getting a Bronze version.



That's what I got! A little concerned about wind noise and isolation but oh well


----------



## Dsnuts

Isolation be damned. That sound makes up for it. Plus with all them drivers I am thinking having grills on the outter shell was a good design choice. The space for sound is excellent.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> The treble impresses me in it's quality. It is not going to extended as an MSR7 or SR5 might be going to 35,000 and not 40,000 so it is good for out of phones and for cranking or subpar files as they are smooth and forgiving.



That's not a problem for me - I can only hear up to 34,000 (ha ha!).

Nice summary - they seem quite great, especially for the price. And now you've got me looking at their wireless brethren!


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> I am hoping our Shangalingadingdong M3s is gonna have some very nice synergy with the DM5. Another reason I bit on the M3s. Very low impedence out less than 1> Ohm. I am all about that player. Can't wait.



Lucky you! I really love the features of the likes of the N3, M2s and M3s (such as being able to control the dap via your phone). Combined with great SQ, the M3s is most likely going to be rather awesome.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, I'm loving the features on the M1 and I'm really fighting to resist the M3s. I'd guess that I'll wait for some some comparisons to the Opus #1 and Aune M1s as both of those are really good sonically and I'd be hard pressed to shell out the money on the M3s for the features alone. If it's a significantly step up from those two on sound I'm going to get one.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh man that hardware on the M3s.  There is no possible way that is gonna sound remotely average.

For me. I absolutely love the AK4490 chips in my X5iii but somehow I feel the amp portion of the X5iii is being a bit under utilized especially in balanced mode. Can't wait to get my grubby hands on that player.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Oh man that hardware on the M3s.  There is no possible way that is gonna sound remotely average.
> 
> For me. I absolutely love the AK4490 chips in my X5iii but somehow I feel the amp portion of the X5iii is being a bit under under utilized especially in balanced mode. Can't wait to get my grubby hands on that player.



I'm looking forward to hear your impressions when it arrives.


----------



## Dsnuts

I only wish it had 2 slots for cards. Oh well one bigger card will do.


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> I only wish it had 2 slots for cards. Oh well one bigger card will do.



That's what 400gb microsd cards are for


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Sep 29, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Isolation be damned. That sound makes up for it. Plus with all them drivers I am thinking having grills on the outter shell was a good design choice. The space for sound is excellent.



what the heck are they???? don't recognize them...are they the DM-5s?  haven't received mine yet...


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> what the heck are they???? don't recognize them...are they the DM-5s?  haven't received mine yet...



You'll like them, Blue, good bargain iem!


----------



## vlenbo (Sep 29, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Only about an hour and a half on them. Also using the Zeskit cable which I would recommend cause it is $8 or $6 on sale and is worth it. Had it on my Koss for a couple of weeks and made them sound bigger and tighter and more airy. Same on the AR3 though the AR stock cable seems a bit better than the Koss stock cable is. Still the same effect on the sound if not quite the amount of improvement.
> 
> AR3 gets a nice amount of praise for it's bass and I am in agreemnet. I am hearing it go very low and would seem to outdo any other thing I have at the moment including their "Sound Reality" brother, the CKR90. There basic sound is about the bass and mids in real balance with a touch off the treble. Continuing the mids improvement I have been hearing in AT stuff the mids are clean, airy and detailed. A bit more air here than in the bass or treble. Zeskit helps in being better in transmission/propagation speed. Both the Koss and AR3 "wake up" a bit and get more lively and energetic than before. So, the pace and speed is solid. The energy is fun and the the AR3 are better at handling more busy tracks. The treble impresses me in it's quality. It is not going to extended as an MSR7 or SR5 might be going to 35,000 and not 40,000 so it is good for out of phones and for cranking or subpar files as they are smooth and forgiving. The treble is grain free and articulate and accurate but jumps up and makes itself stand out at times when the recordings call for it but it does a nice job of being enough to please/not lack in amount but integrate well and take a bit of a backseat to the bass and mids in the right way. Not in the wrong way as in too rolled or smeared or off in any way. Just forgiving and more integrated in the whole than linear and bass to mids to treble can be heard of a lower quality headphone.
> 
> ...



I think I'll go buy one before the ckr90 then. I honestly didn't like the fit of the cks1100 or the bass quantity on those, despite the quality of it. Hopefully this one will not disappoint and will sound more impressive than even my Msr7. Thanks Jant!

@doctorjazz Do the DM3s go neck to neck with anything in your collection? I understand you said that it's a bargain for those who cannot gather the funds for higher end stuff but it's just out of curiosity. I was initially looking for a headphone with great sub-bass extension and having relatively neutral presentation. I honestly will buy the ckr90 for the stage, this in ear if it has the subbass quantity and extension (and if the mids and highs are not grainy or sibilant) and the sonys oldies but goodies since a lot of people tend to not talk about them.

I like that Dsnuts is hyping something else that's new once again. I hope this will fit my current preference of a sub-bass extended headphone with relatively balanced mids and highs.


----------



## DannyBai

DM5 does sound excellent with the mh1 tips.  I also used Sony hybrids and with good results.  Currently using UE tips and I like what I’m hearing.  Source-wise, I have no complaints with most.  At least nothing horrible sounding.  I hear slight grainy vocals with my centrance hifi-skyn but it’s not terrible.  Top notch bass on these.  Tight and controlled yet visceral.  Balanced out of pono brings it up a couple of notches but it’s not as px level of sound.  The px is an astonishing value imo.  Especially balanced since it brings that bass up.


----------



## Dsnuts

vlenbo said:


> I think I'll go buy one before the ckr90 then. I honestly didn't like the fit of the cks1100 or the bass quantity on those, despite the quality of it. Hopefully this one will not disappoint and will sound more impressive than even my Msr7. Thanks Jant!
> 
> @doctorjazz Do the DM3s go neck to neck with anything in your collection? I understand you said that it's a bargain for those who cannot gather the funds for higher end stuff but it's just out of curiosity. I was initially looking for a headphone with great sub-bass extension and having relatively neutral presentation. I honestly will buy the ckr90 for the stage, this in ear if it has the subbass quantity and extension (and if the mids and highs are not grainy or sibilant) and the sonys oldies but goodies since a lot of people tend to not talk about them.
> 
> *I like that Dsnuts is hyping something else that's new once again. I hope this will fit my current preference of a sub-bass extended headphone with relatively balanced mids and highs*.



This. With a good sense of space. Nicely detailed as BAs should be. Bass on these are worth getting a pair alone not to mention the detail they have with the right combo of tips and sources.


----------



## Dsnuts

DannyBai said:


> DM5 does sound excellent with the mh1 tips.  I also used Sony hybrids and with good results.  Currently using UE tips and I like what I’m hearing.  Source-wise, I have no complaints with most.  At least nothing horrible sounding.  I hear slight grainy vocals with my centrance hifi-skyn but it’s not terrible.  Top notch bass on these.  Tight and controlled yet visceral.  Balanced out of pono brings it up a couple of notches but it’s not as px level of sound.  The px is an astonishing value imo.  Especially balanced since it brings that bass up.



Don't know if anyone here has tried the Pinnacle P1 or PX earphone in balanced mode but these earphones are perfect for balanced sound. Can't wait to try it out with the new Shangling M3s. Balanced seems to fill in the sound areas the PX are a bit weak at. Sub bass especially. 

Guys that aren't sold on balanced sound need to get a hold of a PX/ P1 earphone and try. 

This being said. Just tried the T2 in balanced. Sounds great. Not quite at the PX level but excellent none the less.


----------



## mochill

Traveler in the house and mind blown, super tiny, light, balanced,very detailed,super fast driver, and natural.i think other iems will have problem competing with it in the price point and above=-O


----------



## dweaver

Whats is this traveler?


----------



## mochill

dweaver said:


> Whats is this traveler?


https://echoboxaudio.com/products/the-traveler-titanium-earphone


----------



## doctorjazz

With or without Snug?


----------



## mochill

Without


----------



## dweaver (Sep 30, 2017)

Went for some instant gratification today and picked the MEE Audio X8 at a local store for $79. They have a 7 day return policy so I thought what the heck.

I am surprised there is zero talk about these on head-fi. They are super comfortable to wear with a swivel stem system and they sound pretty darned good for bluetooth much better than the 1More bluetooth IEM (weird metallic mids and treble) or the Bose QC25 (just to bland for my tastes regardless of NC superiority).

Should be good for my run/walks and maybe at the gym. Will see how they isolate on the train.

Bass is a bit strong but very pleasant and full I suspect it will settle down over the next couple of days. The mids are clean and nicely centered and the treble is nice and clean but ever so slightly rolled off. The overall effect is an ever so slightly relaxed signature. Sound stage is not massive but is a decent size, imaging is also good.

I will see if I am going to keep them after a day or so. Looking at the MEE site these are actually out of stock and I got them for the same price in Canadian dollars so kinda lucked out on the price.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ladies and Gentlemen:
Vidal's estimable website, http://www.aproear.co.uk/, has been reworked and now includes music selections. do us the kindness of viewing and offering your criticisms, constructive, snarky or otherwise,


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2017)

A bit off topic. A damn tragedy what happened in Vegas last night. Seems these mass shootings are getting more bold, more grand. Unbelievable


----------



## doctorjazz

It is unbelievable, but, unfortunately, I think they are also becoming terribly believable...


----------



## doctorjazz

As for the DM5's, don't know when I'll be able to do detailed comparisons, but I've been listening to them a lot at night (to bed), changed to Spin Fit tips, Pono balanced with my Trinity balanced cable. Have to say, these things REALLY do sound good...


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2017)

It did take a while for me to realize just how good the DM5s are but think about that sound and what that earphone has to bring in comparisons to phones about a year ago. People would have had to easily shell out $200-$300 even then there is no guarantee it will have that sound. Agreed on the balanced. It sounds marvelous with a balanced set up.

Glad your finally hearing them to their potential Dr. Jazz. Now you know why I have been beating that drum. People that want a high end sound for cheap. Go for a DM5. It will surprise you. I think the biggest difference for cheapos that sound hi fidelity vs the DM5 is that the DM5 actually pulls it off.

Ebay had a deal recently. $15 off of a $75 item. So the DM5 and upgraded 8 core SPC upgraded cable was in fact $75 making that package $60. 

I was soooo close to buying that bronze version...


----------



## doctorjazz

Was there supposed to be a sonic improvement with the bronze, or is it just better looking (which is no small thing...)?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2017)

Same earphone different looks. No one has compared the bronze version vs the black one so I am not 100%. Just me being a fan of the DM5s.

The point is I wouldn't feel like it would be a needless item to buy another. Yes that would make me a DM5 hoarder?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

KNOW.... It would make you into an investor in your audio future.......


----------



## DannyBai

I would say the dm5’s sound better then all the jvc’s, Audio technica’s I shelled out 100-300 for back in the day.  Ridiculous in a good way.


----------



## doctorjazz

Dsnuts said:


> Same earphone different looks. No one has compared the bronze version vs the black one so I am not 100%. Just me being a fan of the DM5s.
> 
> The point is I wouldn't feel like it would be a needless item to buy another. Yes that would make me a DM5 hoarder?



I understand the impulse... When the price on the Pono dropped to $200, I bought a second one, just to have a spare. I can see having extra sets of these as well. Not prone to hyperbole, really think they are a steal!


----------



## Dsnuts

If I didn't spend on the recent toy which was the Shangalingadingdong M3s. I would have bought that bronze one. I was thinking my copper cable and that bronze would make for good looking color coordination.


----------



## dweaver

Been flipping between the DM5 and the new Monolith M300 and the more I think about it and read the DM5 seems like a no brainer whereas that M300 is kinda scaring me a bit...


----------



## waynes world

DannyBai said:


> I would say the dm5’s sound better then all the jvc’s, Audio technica’s I shelled out 100-300 for back in the day.  Ridiculous in a good way.





doctorjazz said:


> I understand the impulse... When the price on the Pono dropped to $200, I bought a second one, just to have a spare. I can see having extra sets of these as well. Not prone to hyperbole, really think they are a steal!





Dsnuts said:


> If I didn't spend on the recent toy which was the Shangalingadingdong M3s. I would have bought that bronze one. I was thinking my copper cable and that bronze would make for good looking color coordination.



waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!

why does it seem that waynes world might be buying some iems again?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Been flipping between the DM5 and the new Monolith M300 and the more I think about it and read the DM5 seems like a no brainer whereas that M300 is kinda scaring me a bit...



Ya been keeping tabs on that M300 thread. Initial impressions don't bode well for them. Ear pieces breaking off. Disconnection. QC for even a $150 planar earphone should have some basic solidity to it you would figure. More and more guys will get on the DM5 bandwagon and as long as people are willing to be patient with them. It will surprise like no other.



waynes world said:


> waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
> waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
> waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
> waynes world doesn't buy iems anymore!
> ...



Thought you was an ear bud guy Wayne? Glad we got your attention on these. I really think these are the find of this year thus far.






T2s have been in the burner since I got them. They don't seem to be the type that change much in sonics but what I did end up doing is change up the cable and this made a big difference on these earphones. I switched up this stock cable these come with to one of my better SPC cables a much higher end one and they sound ever so much closer to the performance of the MEE audio PX.  Wider stage, clearer a bit airier. These sound excellent for the $50 I payed for Penon audio to ship a pair my way. These are a nice alternative to Havi B pros and even the PX earphone.  Neutrally tuned and sound fantastic with acoustic stuff. I think for guys that want a more neutrally tuned sound I would try one of these. Guys that want one of the best bass presentations on just about any earphone with their detailed sound spend the extra $15 for a DM5.


----------



## dweaver

I was looking around and saw this. They are probably a waste of money but I thought this the discovery thread, so...

If they are crap I will stop farting around and just get the DM5 but who knows maybe they will be a diamond in the rough.


----------



## mochill

dweaver said:


> I was looking around and saw this. They are probably a waste of money but I thought this the discovery thread, so...
> 
> If they are crap I will stop farting around and just get the DM5 but who knows maybe they will be a diamond in the rough.


Don't forget the shozy X aaw hibiki and the echobox audio traveler


----------



## dweaver

I will keep both those in mind Mochill. The Hibiki looks quite interesting with the big bio cellulose driver, I will start reading up on them.


----------



## Selenium

I should be getting my DM5 any day now...


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> I was looking around and saw this. They are probably a waste of money but I thought this the discovery thread, so...
> 
> If they are crap I will stop farting around and just get the DM5 but who knows maybe they will be a diamond in the rough.



FWIW I've got those and I'm not impressed by then in any way, very bassy and quite muddy sounding. Maybe worth the price if you're a basshead but not anything special. As always YMMV, yada yada and all that


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya been keeping tabs on that M300 thread. Initial impressions don't bode well for them. Ear pieces breaking off. Disconnection. QC for even a $150 planar earphone should have some basic solidity to it you would figure. More and more guys will get on the DM5 bandwagon and as long as people are willing to be patient with them. It will surprise like no other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The p1 and TFZ are at massdrop . Will You sill suggest to get the dm5?


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> I should be getting my DM5 any day now...


Await your impression too


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have any information about the Shozy's flagship model the " Star ll "


----------



## natwild1

snip3r77 said:


> The p1 and TFZ are at massdrop . Will You sill suggest to get the dm5?


Yes I'm eyeing off the TFZ (5s probably) and P1 on massdrop (although looking a the newer P2) but also looking at the TinAudio T2, and the newer echobox audio traveler (waiting to hear some more detailed reviews on that to help my decision).
I am really enticed by the DM5 but ended up ruling them out the because I want decent isolation with commuting (and they probably do better with more than just a mobile driving them).


----------



## jant71

Not a diamond in the rough  At that price you can get something like the UiiSii CM5 instead.

Looking to hear impressions on this one...
https://penonaudio.com/HiLisening-HLS-S8
Perhaps B9 will get one to compare with his other $99 hybrids!


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> FWIW I've got those and I'm not impressed by then in any way, very bassy and quite muddy sounding. Maybe worth the price if you're a basshead but not anything special. As always YMMV, yada yada and all that



Peter, did you have a chance to listen to Hibiki?  @HiFiChris review HERE is quite discouraging.


----------



## jant71

Yep, Mochill seemed off on that Hibiki.  Seems a slight bit above the Zero which is fine but not great. Traveler anyone?


----------



## snip3r77

natwild1 said:


> Yes I'm eyeing off the TFZ (5s probably) and P1 on massdrop (although looking a the newer P2) but also looking at the TinAudio T2, and the newer echobox audio traveler (waiting to hear some more detailed reviews on that to help my decision).
> I am really enticed by the DM5 but ended up ruling them out the because I want decent isolation with commuting (and they probably do better with more than just a mobile driving them).


Why do you think dm5 doesn’t isolate well?


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Peter, did you have a chance to listen to Hibiki?  @HiFiChris review HERE is quite discouraging.



No, unfortunately I haven't heard them. I did read his review though and I agree, not very tempting.......


----------



## doctorjazz

Have only used DM5 indoors, so I don't know how well it isolates.


----------



## natwild1

snip3r77 said:


> Why do you think dm5 doesn’t isolate well?


I asked about it a week or so ago and 1 or 2 indicated it wasn't the best with outside and noise - bass gets lost. The large vents probably have something to do with that. Not sure if those impressions have changed with time or modifications.


----------



## snip3r77

natwild1 said:


> I asked about it a week or so ago and 1 or 2 indicated it wasn't the best with outside and noise - bass gets lost. The large vents probably have something to do with that. Not sure if those impressions have changed with time or modifications.


Hmmm it’s strange because iem usually are fine outside


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 3, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> The p1 and TFZ are at massdrop . Will You sill suggest to get the dm5?



Guys that like a more neutral sound profile with excellent isolation go for the PX on massdrop or take a chance on the P2 if you like your bass a bit emphasized on your neutral tuning.

The DM5 being only $65 to get one. I am telling every single guy reading this. Sure they don't isolate like the PX but the sound these thing throw out gonna put a whole new perspective what you can get for the price. I haven't heard too many earphones in the market that can reproduce the bass on the DM5 let alone the over all sound. We are dealing with some of the best values in earphones right now and It comes down to your needs and preferences.

Both earphones sound excellent in balanced but the PX is one of the best isolating phones but lacks that sub bass the DM5 does not lack in anything but does not isolate as well. It is a tad less than average so not terrible and can be used outdoors. That bass makes up for the little lack of isolation..


----------



## Dsnuts

natwild1 said:


> I asked about it a week or so ago and 1 or 2 indicated it wasn't the best with outside and noise - bass gets lost. The large vents probably have something to do with that. Not sure if those impressions have changed with time or modifications.



They aren't terrible outdoors to be honest. I have used them outdoors just fine. Just got to up the volume a bit.


----------



## natwild1

snip3r77 said:


> Hmmm it’s strange because iem usually are fine outside


The vents look to be quite significant although I don't know what of them are folly open vs just visual.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 3, 2017)

Good news fellas. Got word I will get my Shangling M3s very soon. People that preorder from musictek will get a free case to go with it. Bonus.

Will gladly post some actual impressions compared to my X5iii. Drives me nuts when people just post glam pictures of a new player with no actual impressions of sound. I for one don't give a fart what the player looks like. Plently of pics from the manufacturer provides. How the damn thing sound is my question?!!

@natwild1 Its not completely open. Due to the shells being stuffed with drivers it isolates better than being completely open. Sounds like a semiopen design to my ears.

Believe it or not the new Tin Audio T2 actually has less isolation than the DM5 and it is completely all metal and is closed design with one vent out back.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Good news fellas. Got word I will get my Shangling M3s very soon. People that preorder from musictek will get a free case to go with it. Bonus.
> 
> Will gladly post some actual impressions compared to my X5iii. Drives me nuts when people just post glam pictures of a new player with no actual impressions of sound. I for one don't give a fart what the player looks like. Plently of pics from the manufacturer provides. How the damn thing sound is my question?!!
> 
> ...


Very tempted to get the DM5, especially since you are loving the sound from the balanced out as well on the X5 III. It would be great to hear your comparison of the M3s with the X5 III.


----------



## natwild1

Dsnuts said:


> @natwild1 Its not completely open. Due to the shells being stuffed with drivers it isolates better than being completely open. Sounds like a semiopen design to my ears.
> 
> Believe it or not the new Tin Audio T2 actually has less isolation than the DM5 and it is completely all metal and is closed design with one vent out back.


Aarrrgh - wallet likely to get wafer thin.


----------



## HiFiChris

twister6 said:


> Peter, did you have a chance to listen to Hibiki?  @HiFiChris review HERE is quite discouraging.



It doesn't suck but is just average in the $50 - $100 range and doesn't have what one would consider a natural midrange and treble that follow the actual meaning of hi-fi.

Unless one is especially looking for that kind of tuning, there are several $60 IEMs with a higher technical performance and more natural midrange & treble tuning (Ostry KC06A, Fidue A65, Brainwavz B100, Mee A151, Logitech/UE UE600, final E2000 & E3000 (except for bass speed and tightness), Havi B3 Pro I, Shozy's own Zero, ...). The budget range is really crowded nowadays and there is some serious competition around.


----------



## Dsnuts

SRSY.  I can't recommend a better earphone on the top of my head or does anything sound better than what the DM5 offers in both single and balanced out. For $65 free shipped to your door. 

The crazy thing about them is I still feel I can optimize the sound even more than I have heard them which is crazy. They change with tips, cables and sources. Once you get that synergy dialed in. There is no possible way you are gonna look at what you payed for it and say that is a $65 earphone.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Guys that like a more neutral sound profile with excellent isolation go for the PX on massdrop or take a chance on the P2 if you like your bass a bit emphasized on your neutral tuning.
> 
> The DM5 being only $65 to get one. I am telling every single guy reading this. Sure they don't isolate like the PX but the sound these thing throw out gonna put a whole new perspective what you can get for the price. I haven't heard too many earphones in the market that can reproduce the bass on the DM5 let alone the over all sound. We are dealing with some of the best values in earphones right now and It comes down to your needs and preferences.
> 
> Both earphones sound excellent in balanced but the PX is one of the best isolating phones but lacks that sub bass the DM5 does not lack in anything but does not isolate as well. It is a tad less than average so not terrible and can be used outdoors. That bass makes up for the little lack of isolation..



Sorry I don't quite understand the isolation part. Is it because of the tips?


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> SRSY.  I can't recommend a better earphone on the top of my head or does anything sound better than what the DM5 offers in both single and balanced out. For $65 free shipped to your door.
> 
> The crazy thing about them is I still feel I can optimize the sound even more than I have heard them which is crazy. They change with tips, cables and sources. Once you get that synergy dialed in. There is no possible way you are gonna look at what you payed for it and say that is a $65 earphone.



I used to see them selling at $58 last week LOL.
I'd wait for 11/11 ^^


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 3, 2017)

DM5 is a semiopen design due to the grills they have in the back side of the housing. Which IMO is a great design choice. Lets in air for the dynamic graphene drivers to breath. Gives a sense of space to the sound.  The housing is smaller than the pictures would indicate. The entire housing fits in the outter portion of the ear comfortably. Due to the few holes it has out back it will not isolate as much as something like a PX earphone which is 2 pieces of solid metal fused together. However the isolation is not like a complete open back sound. Sure you will be able to hear your surroundings but once that music plays it sounds great outdoors as it does indoors.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was using them to water my lawn every day for a while. Sound perfectly fine outdoors. Very little microphonics due to them being worn over ears and no wind noise either.


----------



## Gee Simpson

For anyone who has heard the Audio Technica E40, how does the DM5 compare?


----------



## dweaver

peter123 said:


> FWIW I've got those and I'm not impressed by then in any way, very bassy and quite muddy sounding. Maybe worth the price if you're a basshead but not anything special. As always YMMV, yada yada and all that


DOH! I was wondering of that would be the case! Unfortunately they have shipped so I will post if I experience the same thing and maybe add a quick review so people will know to avoid them.

Hmmm, I wonder if my dead XBA-Z5 guts would fit inside their housing? I hate that I have $700 of the best sound I have ever owned sitting broken and collecting dust...


----------



## doctorjazz

I generally don't like iems for outside (I'm an outlier this way; I think that's what most folks like them for). I use them over ear, and generally get good relief from microphonics, but I always hear my footsteps transmitted through them (I read a good explanation somewhere on Head Fi recently, but damn if I can remember where...). As I usually listen when I walk my dog, the isolation and microphonics issue being resolved don't help if every step is transmitted and I can't hear the music well. I tend to use my On2 for walks these days...


----------



## ErwinR (Oct 3, 2017)

natwild1 said:


> Not sure if those impressions have changed with time


Unfortunately, impressions had not changed - I am use it mostly outdoors, with these foam tips. DM5 is not for outdoor use, if you do not want to throw them to the first trash bin you find on your way. Alternatively, if you use DM5 indoors - it is brilliant, one of best headphones I've ever heard.


----------



## doctorjazz

I really like these DM5's, the bass is good, treble the slightest bit edgy (on some tracks), but good detail on top, and what I notice is that the depth of stage and imaging is quite impressive, especially at this price point (but in absolute terms as well).


----------



## vlenbo

doctorjazz said:


> I really like these DM5's, the bass is good, treble the slightest bit edgy (on some tracks), but good detail on top, and what I notice is that the depth of stage and imaging is quite impressive, especially at this price point (but in absolute terms as well).


Pretty sufficient bass in quality and quantity with deep reach?


----------



## doctorjazz

Sufficient for me, @vlenbo. I don't like anemic bass in iems.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Good news fellas. Got word I will get my Shangling M3s very soon. People that preorder from musictek will get a free case to go with it. Bonus.
> 
> Will gladly post some actual impressions compared to my X5iii. Drives me nuts when people just post glam pictures of a new player with no actual impressions of sound. I for one don't give a fart what the player looks like. Plently of pics from the manufacturer provides. How the damn thing sound is my question?!!
> 
> YES sound impressions please, not just playboy  like foldout pix spreads.  mine is on the way with a blue case, and will be listening soon!


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> It doesn't suck but is just average in the $50 - $100 range and doesn't have what one would consider a natural midrange and treble that follow the actual meaning of hi-fi.
> 
> Unless one is especially looking for that kind of tuning, there are several $60 IEMs with a higher technical performance and more natural midrange & treble tuning (Ostry KC06A, Fidue A65, Brainwavz B100, Mee A151, Logitech/UE UE600, final E2000 & E3000 (except for bass speed and tightness), Havi B3 Pro I, Shozy's own Zero, ...). The budget range is really crowded nowadays and there is some serious competition around.



I hear you Chris, since I've got the majority of the rest on your list I'll pass  



dweaver said:


> DOH! I was wondering of that would be the case! Unfortunately they have shipped so I will post if I experience the same thing and maybe add a quick review so people will know to avoid them.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if my dead XBA-Z5 guts would fit inside their housing? I hate that I have $700 of the best sound I have ever owned sitting broken and collecting dust...



I'm sorry to hear that, didn't realize that you had already ordered them. Hopefully you'll like them better than I do..


----------



## jant71 (Oct 3, 2017)

Interesting little discovery as the Koss 60ohm driver is still loved...https://www.koss.com/headphones/on-ear-headphones/kph30i






Plug in the KPH30i using the all-new, rugged cable system with spring reinforced strain relief that is built to last.






"The Koss KPH30i is a direct descendant of the Koss Pro35 and popular Koss KTXPro1. With all-new modern features like an in-line microphone and remote, the KPH30i keeps listeners connected all while enjoying their favorite tunes.

The lightweight on-ear headphones feature an open-air design with smooth bass and clean treble. The 60-ohm elements are perfectly tuned for use on the go with most mobile hardware content players.

With an all-new patent pending suspension, the KPH30i creates the absolute perfect fit for hours of comfortable listening enjoyment."

*Specifications*





 15-25,000 Hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 60 Ohms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 101 dB SPL





 4 foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Limited Lifetime Warranty

*Price:* $29.99 ($25.49 with the usual 15% off code that can be found if one searches)
Available in Black or White


Edit: I grabbed a pair in the black color. Still like the form factor and have the slot filled currently with a pair of v-Jays. So, I'll compare both and the winner stays  Also have had plenty of Koss 60 Ohm experience so I can tell tell what they sound close to. Hopefully the bigger D shape, spring relief plug, and "suspension" are improvements.


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a pair of those Yin JW P8's and rather like them


----------



## Libertad (Oct 3, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> Anybody here have any information about the Shozy's flagship model the " Star ll "


I think shozy is a pretty bad ass company but i've never heard (literally and figurativly) either models didn't even realize shozy had a Chinese only high end iem and now there is a successor? Interesting indeed.
here is a the info from penon audio's page about the star II
*Shozy Star II Audiophile IEMs*

*Description*

Star II design process


Star II is a new start, newer and more perfect processing technology and tuning architecture will completely subvert the first generation.
Star tuning basis based on the Etymotic ER4, a reference level earphones that has 86% accurate degree of reduction between 20hz-16khz, tuning direction to ER4 high-fidelity technology as a reference tone, the integration of our tuning style , Hope on the basis of ER4 accuracy improving the low-frequency quality and resolution and sound field, corresponding to the popular player, the phone's output power can also produce a good frequency response.
In this year, the engineering team communicated with the American Knowles engineers to seek technical support on the core components, and finally found a driver that could meet the requirements, using the ER4 frame driver to open a hole through the technology, increase the driver intake air Volume to enhance some low frequency band, and expand the sound field.
Through this handling, it is inevitable to lose a lot of high frequency and resolution, the process is like alchemy, when you get a part, will also make you lose other parts ,in order to balance gains and losses, engineers have adopted a Ultra High Frequency, high resolution driver to finish up the missing low frequency of high-frequency speaker .the use of dual frequency-divider module for frequency divide processing, cut off the unneeded frequency, after the matching the open hold driver ,and then damping tuning and micro-change. On such a day the starII appeared.
At any cost, respect for intellectual property rights, use genuine high quality materials


oyaide factory direct import P-3.5G plug, custom high-precision pure carbon fiber back cover, oyaide Chrome-plated 24K plug, the high precision process, knurling and Chrome plating treatment, use original Knowles sound field driver ensure consistency, stability, High-end integration of all carbon fiber cover, the real pure carbon fiber, higher consistency and have a real carbon fiber audio and physical characteristics than the average carbon fiber cloth.
With high-quality custom silver-plated wire


Using the software for digital modeling, light curing 3D mold, installed the welding and tested driver with the divider also the socket, after covered with a custom all carbon fiber cover ,then light curing reinforcement, while grinding while facing the light Constantly rotating the cavity, until did not see the edges and corners from the scattered light but all the surface and perfect flawless hands feel, like a pebbles ,finally brush a layer of high hardness of medical grade paint, put in the UV Box for curing forming, and then with 1/24 times the frequency, 20-20khz stroke, do high-precision machine data test, to ensure that the curve control in the absolute value of 2DB, the factory will be to ensure the accuracy of the sound and welding stability.
Professional product debugging standards


BK hardware system support, the United States SOUND CHECK 12.0 software system, test headphones using 711 standard sensor, 1/24 times the frequency high precision measurement standards. 20-20Khz bandwidth stroke, through the impedance conversion weight, set the precise rated power to ensure that each earphone curve is extremely accurate, no bias. In the development phase of the rental acoustics laboratory to collect measurement data, analysis and integration to ensure the most accurate acoustic measurement results, to promote the development of outstanding scientific and accurate products
Graphical data comparison reference
Lots of technical jargon in hear but to me it seems like they put thought into it and it should be better than the star but again i've never heard the star or even realized it even existed


----------



## mochill

Gonna be epic


----------



## jant71

New product. You knew they were gonna make it after the popularity of the first...








You guessed it, the Yamaha EPH-*200 *is coming!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh dang. New Yamas. Sweetness. Any guess on price.

So my Shangling M3s shipped. Excited.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 4, 2017)

First price I saw is about $240 but listed as open price. https://translate.google.com/transl.../audio_visual/headphones/eph-200/&prev=search


----------



## loomisjohnson

so, in digesting this thread it appears the following are the most-touted sub-$100 picks:
savra red
dm5
tin audio t2
of these three, which is the easiest to drive? best isolation?
grazie


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> First price I saw is about $240 but listed as open price. https://translate.google.com/transl.../audio_visual/headphones/eph-200/&prev=search


Always wanted to hear the 100 but these look good


----------



## mochill

loomisjohnson said:


> so, in digesting this thread it appears the following are the most-touted sub-$100 picks:
> savra red
> dm5
> tin audio t2
> ...


Don't forget the traveler And hibiki


----------



## Dsnuts

loomisjohnson said:


> so, in digesting this thread it appears the following are the most-touted sub-$100 picks:
> savra red
> dm5
> tin audio t2
> ...



Don't have the savra but the other two the T2 is a bit easier to drive over the DM5. DM5 is fairly easy to drive but sounds better with a small amp or a dedicated dap with some power. Isolation on both are a wash. Even though the T2 is an all metal closed design don't know if it is due to the vent on the back side of the housing but it don't isolate all that well and looses too much bottom end when driving around with them. The Bass at least on the DM5 can be heard.


----------



## dweaver (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey DS, if you still have the 1More Quad try taking the widest bore tip you have kicking around and throw them on them. I had these laying around so decided to see what they would do and they helped open the sound in the highs a lot. I am enjoying the added vibrancy and energy which I felt was missing before.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those look like spiral dots. Admittedly I haven't done the usual tip rolling. Was using them with the stock silicones with the silicone mesh in the front which I felt was why they sounded spacious. Will try out some other tips.


----------



## dweaver (Oct 4, 2017)

I never tip rolled for the same reason and was very surprised at the change in sound. The change is subtle but I found myself hanging on to the notes of violins, guitars, vocals, and the decay of cymbals more after I switched.

Let me know if your hearing anything in case it's placebo.

I think they are spiral dots as well but wasn't sure so took a picture.


----------



## loomisjohnson

mochill said:


> Don't forget the traveler And hibiki


i've added the traveler to my wish list. also waiting for the pioneer ch9t to drop in price, which seems inevitable.  i didn't get  into the shozy zero, so the hibiki doesn't tempt me. thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 5, 2017)

Technica all about the wireless... https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/release/release_detail.php?releaseId=214&prev=search




Cans do look good and they have gotten to 40 hours wireless for the smaller to midsize cans. New BT amp looks pretty nice.


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> I never tip rolled for the same reason and was very surprised at the change in sound. The change is subtle but I found myself hanging on to the notes of violins, guitars, vocals, and the decay of cymbals more after I switched.
> 
> Let me know if your hearing anything in case it's placebo.
> 
> I think they are spiral dots as well but wasn't sure so took a picture.



Actually you have just discovered why the Spiral dots are one of my favorite tips. Been listen to the one more quads with spiral dots and your right there is beter treble energy and I think it is due to them not sitting as shallow to the ears and the fact that the soud bore is much wider.Opens up the sound like it goes with every earphone I have used them on. I also noticed a slight increase in volume with the Spiral dots. This is in comparison to the stock silicone tips with the mesh in the front of the tips.  Another observation I noticed. Spiral dots flatten the sound a touch vs the stock tips. Stock tips seems to push a touch more mids and layering due to the mesh in the front. Seems to absorb a bit of volume. I like what the spiral dots do for them but at the same time I kinda like what the stock tips does for layering of the sound. 2 different take on the quad sound I suppose. A pefect tip would be a combo where the nozzle would be as wide as the Spiral dots and has that mesh in the front for the layering. 

People that ordered the EDC earphones on Massdrop there is a reason why I used the Spiral dots for the tip modification for them. It opens up the treble end and lowers the mid bass. Seems to do the same for the one more quads.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks DS I was pretty sure I was hearing differences in the sound. I agree the mesh does something to the layering and a combination of the spiral dot with mesh would be pretty much perfect. The spirals have added enough to the sound that I think I am going to stick with them for now over the stock tips.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 5, 2017)

It certainly gives a different take on the sound. Love me some Spiral dots. I think I have bought a total of 5 boxes of them to use on my iems. Most of my Iems use Spiral dots actually.

I wish there was a way we could buy the Sony MH1C tips. I only own 2 pairs and protect them like family jewels.  Those are uber rare and has the opposite effect of the Spiral dots.  Tones down treble and enhance the bass.


----------



## mochill

Spinfits does the same effect, smoother treble and better bass response


----------



## dweaver

My favorite tip is the Sony hybrid which has a similar effect on bass and treble. They are getting quite hard to find these days. Lots of knock offs but actual real Sony tips are hard to come by.


----------



## waynes world (Oct 5, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Technica all about the wireless... https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/release/release_detail.php?releaseId=214&prev=search
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look very nice. You had steered me towards the ATH-AR3BT's, and I really like them (SQ, looks, not too expensive). The only concern was that they apparently don't isolate very well, and one of the main reasons I want BT headphones is for the gym (I know, I know.. IEMs would work better). And because the AR3BT's were getting me into $150CAD territory, I then found a few other good contenders, and the prices kept going up and up, and I could tell that I would spend the rest of the year waffling. So I went back to my original "get a $50CAD pair of BT headphones for the gym to test the BT waters with" premise and got the August EP650's for $57 CAD:






I really like: price, weight, comfort, aesthetics are fine imo, foldability, isolation seems good (but still need to do the gym test), ability to use wired as well, hiss is not very prevalent.

I've had them on for about an hour. It's safe to say that they don't sound like the AT's lol. They sound decent though, especially for the price (much better than the $40 BT iems that I have and can't really handle using for music). The good thing is that they don't sound thin and the highs aren't sibilant. The main niggle is that they are fairly bass heavy (more than anticipated). EQ'ing is helping a lot to tame it though, and the bass in general might come in handy at the gym. I am enjoying the Daft Punk at the moment and as long as I don't throw on my Nighthawks to compare them to, I think I might be fine!

I'm pretty sure I'll be keeping them as my "throw in the gym bag" of BT headphones, and judging by how much I'm enjoying them right now (and the lack of being tethered by cords), I might very well be throwing them on more often. I can see however that a pair of nice AT BT headphones (or the like) might be in my future


----------



## sasak

Pioneer SEC-CLV20 dual dynamic carbon nanotube coating diaphragm
https://item.jd.com/4902963.html
https://world.tmall.com/item/557245349039.htm


----------



## jant71 (Oct 5, 2017)

waynes world said:


> Those look very nice. You had steered me towards the ATH-AR3BT's, and I really like them (SQ, looks, not too expensive). The only concern was that they apparently don't isolate very well, and one of the main reasons I want BT headphones is for the gym (I know, I know.. IEMs would work better). And because the AR3BT's were getting me into $150CAD territory, I then found a few other good contenders, and the prices kept going up and up, and I could tell that I would spend the rest of the year waffling. So I went back to my original "get a $50CAD pair of BT headphones for the gym to test the BT waters with" premise and got the August EP650's for $57 CAD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the AR3 have those skinny pads. ~70mm but yet a ~40mm opening and only 11 or 12mm thick so swapping to 70 or 75mm with a thicker 16 or 17mm depth and 36 or 37mm opening will help with the isolation by getting more surface area on ya to seal better. I would have said to spend the $6 or $8 for some pads first 
Like these or some such: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50mm-100mm-...hash=item4b1242f182:m:mntK6mziyxd8krTVEgZJ1_A




sasak said:


> Pioneer SEC-CLV20 dual dynamic carbon nanotube coating diaphragm
> https://item.jd.com/4902963.html
> https://world.tmall.com/item/557245349039.htm



Cool, nice find! Seems a Chinese model as I don't find it anywhere else. Not sure it is an upgrade or worth it to get having a CH9T already but you should certainly post about them in the Chinese brand thread as well  Saw these pics of them...








China Pioneer does some of their own thing with their own models. They had that cool looking micro driver with the triangle-ish shape. Seem like this may be the $100 Chinese model instead of the CH9T.


----------



## snip3r77

Nanotube (old ) vs graphene showdown


----------



## Lurk650

Chinese Pioneer


----------



## Fahim Foysal

crabdog said:


> The T2 is a very good IEM but it won't fit the preference for many. It's extremely balanced and has a very linear bass which I appreciate in technical terms but it leaves me a little unsatisfied.


why does it leave you unsatisfied?


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> why does it leave you unsatisfied?


It's just personal preferance. I like a bit more warmth. I still like the T2 but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Dsnuts said:


> P2 seems to be getting good press from Amazon reviewers. It can't sound bad as it is identical to the P1. Same tech, same housing, tweek in tuning.


Do they have the same driver? The shell is made out of plastic and as far as my knowledge goes, I think plastic doesn't has poor acoustic properties compared to wood or metal.


----------



## Dsnuts

crabdog said:


> It's just personal preferance. I like a bit more warmth. I still like the T2 but it wouldn't be my first choice.



You try using comply tips and in balanced? Balanced is interesting as it seems to fill in the bass parts that seem a bit weak on the sound. I agree with you that the bass is a bit on the lean side. Complys seems to add a touch of warmth to the sound and the bass end fills out better in balanced mode. In fact I was listening to my X5iii in balanced mode with these and the sound overall is one of the best I have heard in balanced mode. Due to the sound being relatively neutral and clean. It sounds awesome in balanced mode. 




Fahim Foysal said:


> Do they have the same driver? The shell is made out of plastic and as far as my knowledge goes, I think plastic doesn't has poor acoustic properties compared to wood or metal.



Not a 100% sure if it is all plastic but to be honest materials take second importance to how the earphone is tuned IMO. Some of the highest end earphones are in plastic housings and cost way more than any of the MEE Audio earphones. From sound description on their web site it is supped to be tuned for a smooth detailed sound with a slight empahsis on bass. 

It looks like it is using the same drivers and tech as the Pinnacle P1 with a slightly different tune.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> You try using comply tips and in balanced? Balanced is interesting as it seems to fill in the bass parts that seem a bit weak on the sound. I agree with you that the bass is a bit on the lean side. Complys seems to add a touch of warmth to the sound and the bass end fills out better in balanced mode. In fact I was listening to my X5iii in balanced mode with these and the sound overall is one of the best I have heard in balanced mode. Due to the sound being relatively neutral and clean. It sounds awesome in balanced mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comply tips are not big enough for my mutant ears so it's silicone all day ere' day.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha. I believe they make large round ones that should work. I forget what comply number it is but. You notice they come with those blue comply like foams attached to them when you first get them? I think they tuned them with the complys in mind.

The complys in most earphones I used them on seems to let in a bit or air to the sound which don't work well with some earphones but with the T2s it seems to give a slight warmth. Cut down on a touch of treble glare and add a smidgen of bass. I litteraly tried my box of tips and ended up liking the sound of the complys the best. Then there is balanced which gives more dimensionality to the sound.  I suppose it is not really worth buying a pair of complys for the T2s but I would go balanced and try them out that way if you have a source that does balanced.

It will surprise you.


----------



## Dsnuts

So a bit of good news regarding the new Shangling M3s. Seems very promising as reported by our good friend Dr Blue. Got his player last night and he was exuberant to say the least about the sound of the player. Which is definitely a good sign. 

Seems like it might take the best bang for buck crown for a dedicated music player to date. I will receive my titanium/ black M3s today. Will report back with how they sound once I get them running.


----------



## dweaver

Decided to wear something different on the train and at the office today 

Felt a bit dorky on the train and glad cubicle is hidden away from everyone but man is it nice to listen to music with! Course if my damn Z5 hadn't died because of the horrible MMCX cables I would have this kind of sound and be way less conspicuous.

DS how would you say the DM5 compares to the Z5?


----------



## dweaver (Oct 6, 2017)

Hopefully nobody gets mad with this question. How are the KZ earphones like the ZS6? Aside from them being a complete ripoff shell wise are they any good? I keep reading that they have massive treble spikes that scare me a bit...

Anyone able to compare them to the DM5, Z5 possibly?


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of good news regarding the new Shangling M3s. Seems very promising as reported by our good friend Dr Blue. Got his player last night and he was exuberant to say the least about the sound of the player. Which is definitely a good sign.
> 
> Seems like it might take the best bang for buck crown for a dedicated music player to date. I will receive my titanium/ black M3s today. Will report back with how they sound once I get them running.



Excellent! I'm mainly interested in knowing how the M3s compares to the Cayin N3 and whether or not it is worth the upgrade in price (at this point, the "balanced" option is not important to me since I only have one pair of balanced headphones).


----------



## twister6

waynes world said:


> Excellent! I'm mainly interested in knowing how the M3s compares to the Cayin N3 and whether or not it is worth the upgrade in price (at this point, the "balanced" option is not important to me since I only have one pair of balanced headphones).



Planning to do a quick comparison over the weekend, maybe will have "first look" write up early next week.  For sure, many people are interested how M3s compares to M2s and N3, should be the main focus of this comparison.  I mean, you can get a lot of first impressions already from Nik and Pinky over at M3s official thread, they both got M3s last Friday, mine arrived only on Monday.  Between M2s and N3, I personally prefer the sound of N3 and the design of M2s.  From a very short listening, M3s sounds like a refined version of M2s, exterior design is nearly identical except about an inch longer (which actually feels more comfortable in my hand), and you get dual DAC, balanced output, and 0.3 ohm output impedance, and I think a few more DAC filters to select.  Definitely worth the upgrade from M2s, plus Musicteck has an offer now with a free leather case.  Regarding M3s vs N3, need to listen side-by-side, could be a close call, but don't quote me until I spend more time with both.

With the regard to the best bang for the buck, Opus#1 for $319 with a free Dignis leather case is still one heck of a deal (again, current musicteck promotion) - you get internal storage and dual microSD, balanced output, and full touch screen which add to the value, though it's not as compact as M3s.


----------



## waynes world (Oct 6, 2017)

twister6 said:


> Planning to do a quick comparison over the weekend, maybe will have "first look" write up early next week.  For sure, many people are interested how M3s compares to M2s and N3, should be the main focus of this comparison.  I mean, you can get a lot of first impressions already from Nik and Pinky over at M3s official thread, they both got M3s last Friday, mine arrived only on Monday.  Between M2s and N3, I personally prefer the sound of N3 and the design of M2s.  From a very short listening, M3s sounds like a refined version of M2s, exterior design is nearly identical except about an inch longer (which actually feels more comfortable in my hand), and you get dual DAC, balanced output, and 0.3 ohm output impedance, and I think a few more DAC filters to select.  Definitely worth the upgrade from M2s, plus Musicteck has an offer now with a free leather case.  Regarding M3s vs N3, need to listen side-by-side, could be a close call, but don't quote me until I spend more time with both.



Awesome, thanks. It will say loads about the N3 if it does end up being a "close call".



> With the regard to the best bang for the buck, Opus#1 for $319 with a free Dignis leather case is still one heck of a deal (again, current musicteck promotion) - you get internal storage and dual microSD, balanced output, and full touch screen which add to the value, though it's not as compact as M3s.



That's good info as well. At the moment for me though, the ability to control the N3/M3s remotely from your phone via bluetooth and the hibylink is something that I'm looking for. And the ability to do bluetooth streaming would probably come in handy as well (for those times when I want to get depressed and stream CNN from my phone).


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Yep, the AR3 have those skinny pads. ~70mm but yet a ~40mm opening and only 11 or 12mm thick so swapping to 70 or 75mm with a thicker 16 or 17mm depth and 36 or 37mm opening will help with the isolation by getting more surface area on ya to seal better. I would have said to spend the $6 or $8 for some pads first
> Like these or some such: http://www.ebay.com/itm/50mm-100mm-...hash=item4b1242f182:m:mntK6mziyxd8krTVEgZJ1_A



I'm sure you're right. Those AR3's seem like they would be awesome for the price. And if different pads could get them isolating better, then all the better.

But I'm gonna give these EP650's a chance. If I couldn't EQ them, they would be on their way back to amazon right now. I'm a bit of an anti-EQ snob, but the EP650's demanded EQ'ing, so I bit my tongue and tried it. The good thing is that the phone remembers the EQ settings based on bluetooth headphone, so I don't have to keep dicking around with the EQ when I switch to different headphones, so that's good. And now, somewhat surprisingly, I've been surprisingly enjoying the EP650's since yesterday and thinking they'll be more than adequate for the gym. I'll have to compare them to the Vmoda M100's that I usually use at the gym (that should be interesting!).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of good news regarding the new Shangling M3s. Seems very promising as reported by our good friend Dr Blue. Got his player last night and he was exuberant to say the least about the sound of the player. Which is definitely a good sign.
> 
> Seems like it might take the best bang for buck crown for a dedicated music player to date. I will receive my titanium/ black M3s today. Will report back with how they sound once I get them running.


super impressed right out of the box!  hearing things ive never heard before on Tom Petty's HYPNOTIC EYE (layering, extra background instruments, voice tone, etc).  on acoustic music recorded by a wizard friend, Seth Hoffman, sounded like he was in my head.....all on Trinity Masters.....which never sounded so good.  now burning the M3s in, sound is changing slightly overnight, treble is
enhancing, getting a bit bright, but i expect some variations in sound as unit stabilizes in different ways.....  build and fit and finish are solid....case is great...all in all seems
like breakthrough device....will hear balanced output today........as a sound shaman i am delighted with its ability to let me hear INTO the music and the overall musicallity of the M3s...


----------



## Ahmad313

twister6 said:


> Planning to do a quick comparison over the weekend, maybe will have "first look" write up early next week.  For sure, many people are interested how M3s compares to M2s and N3, should be the main focus of this comparison.  I mean, you can get a lot of first impressions already from Nik and Pinky over at M3s official thread, they both got M3s last Friday, mine arrived only on Monday.  Between M2s and N3, I personally prefer the sound of N3 and the design of M2s.  From a very short listening, M3s sounds like a refined version of M2s, exterior design is nearly identical except about an inch longer (which actually feels more comfortable in my hand), and you get dual DAC, balanced output, and 0.3 ohm output impedance, and I think a few more DAC filters to select.  Definitely worth the upgrade from M2s, plus Musicteck has an offer now with a free leather case.  Regarding M3s vs N3, need to listen side-by-side, could be a close call, but don't quote me until I spend more time with both.
> 
> With the regard to the best bang for the buck, Opus#1 for $319 with a free Dignis leather case is still one heck of a deal (again, current musicteck promotion) - you get internal storage and dual microSD, balanced output, and full touch screen which add to the value, though it's not as compact as M3s.


Can you please post a link here to musictec store  , thanks  .


----------



## twister6

drbluenewmexico said:


> super impressed right out of the box!  hearing things ive never heard before on Tom Petty's HYPNOTIC EYE (layering, extra background instruments, voice tone, etc).  on acoustic music recorded by a wizard friend, Seth Hoffman, sounded like he was in my head.....all on Trinity Masters.....which never sounded so good.  now burning the M3s in, sound is changing slightly overnight, treble is
> enhancing, getting a bit bright, but i expect some variations in sound as unit stabilizes in different ways.....  build and fit and finish are solid....case is great...all in all seems
> like breakthrough device....will hear balanced output today........as a sound shaman i am delighted with its ability to let me hear INTO the music and the overall musicallity of the M3s...



Just curious, what DAP/source are you comparing it to?


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> Hopefully nobody gets mad with this question. How are the KZ earphones like the ZS6? Aside from them being a complete ripoff shell wise are they any good? I keep reading that they have massive treble spikes that scare me a bit...
> 
> Anyone able to compare them to the DM5, Z5 possibly?



I haven't done a proper comparison between them yet but I can tell you the DM5 is not as refined in the sound as the Z5 but you would expect that for being $65 vs $500 earphone. Similar sound balancing between the two. The bass end is closer to each other than you would imagine in that both have a full bass end that are refined. I want to say the Z5 has the edge here as well but it will surprise you how close the bass presentation and ability graphene drivers have on the DM5. The mids and treble is where the DM5 is not as good as the Z5. Proprietary BA drivers on the Sony earphones are 2nd to none in my opinion espcially that silky smooth treble. The DM5 is more forward in treble and the BAs in the DM5 are definitley more sensitive to sources than the Sonys. Here is where sources/ cables and tips matter.

Stage is not as good as the Z5 but the DM5 has excellent sense of space to make up for it. Both sound excellent in balanced but again Z5 has it going on in all levels of sound.
DM5 might not be a world beater and will not compete with higher end hybrids but they certainly compete in the lower mid fi category $200- $300 in sound easily.


----------



## twister6

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you please post a link here to musictec store  , thanks  .



HERE, just scroll to corresponding brand/product.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Comparing M3s to midlevel and older  DAPs, Pono player, Calyx M, HTC 10 out into Mojo,
HTC 10 out into PH3, etc.   i dont have access to AK TOTL gear or newer DAPs, other than
Shanling M1 (which M3s blows away of course) and xDuo 10 which is far brighter and
less detailed...I listen a lot to studio grade full size sound systems and headphone systems that are custom made
by Mojo Audio laboratories (won best of show at Chicago Axponia, eg.) and the M3s has the
musicality i look for in musical gear, it hypnotized me to sit and LISTEN to the music unfolding
in ways which other DAPS have not.....


twister6 said:


> Just curious, what DAP/source are you comparing it to?


----------



## dweaver

Thanks DS, it would truly be miraculous if the DM5 could replace my Z5 lol. But if it can give me a reasonable approximation that would be a coup especially for such a ridiculously low cost. I think I am going to just order on of the DM5.

I really want to try to move the Z5 guts into another IEM though even if it costs $100 to have someone do it for me since I am out $700 if I just throw them away and damn it the Z5 just sounds to good for that!


----------



## Dsnuts

I would see if you can get them repaired. I bet it can be done. Try reaching out to Sony. I am certain they have had returns of thier MMCX iems and probably had to get them repaired to sell off for refurbished items. 

You never know.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok gents. It has been a while since I attended the RMAF Can Jam. Been 2 years I think. I just found out I will be attending here in an hour. Will report with any surprises at the show. I am sure there will be a few.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Ok gents. It has been a while since I attended the RMAF Can Jam. Been 2 years I think. I just found out I will be attending here in an hour. Will report with any surprises at the show. I am sure there will be a few.



DS--be sure to visit the "Quiet Zone Headphone listening Room" run by Ben Zweikel from Mojo Audio.  He has the latest cans from Mr Speakers, Hi Fi Man, and other top manufactuers
as well as his Mystique V3 DAC (which i haven't even heard yet) and Illuminati Power supply (which i have and is transformative to high end headphone amps).  Ben is quite the digital designer
and appreciator of high end sound!!!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2017)

Ya it is crazy to see so much high end audio in one room. Got in for the last 2 hours of the first day and I got to try out a few things. Fiio was the first stop and I tried out their new X7ii. Had my PX earphone with me and I brought my X5iii. Fiio guys was happy to see I was carrying around an X5iii. Plugged in my PX to the X7ii in the balanced slot and whala. That expansive balanced sound was immense. I can immediately tell it was a higher end sound coming out of the player especially in balanced mode. Was very impressed with how that sounded using my PX. If I would have known the X7ii was going to be out so soon after the X5iii I would have waited and payed a bit more for it but as it is I am still very happy with my X5iii.  Don't plan on selling it and upgrading.

So I got home and found out they tried to deliver my M3s and have it at the post office so I have to go pick it up tomorrow so no M3s for me.

Right next to Fiio was a new company I have never heard before called Periodic Audio. So basis for these guys is they have 3 different single dynamic earphones each with different elements for drivers. The Base one was a Magnesium standard 10mm driver earphones with some immense bass @ $100





their next earphone had titanium driver with cost $200 and then their flagship model which cost $300 made of Beryllium..  So the stock one was way bassy. The titanium model was their neutral signature and evenly balanced. Their Beryllium one was a mesh of both. Full bass with solid detail. For $300? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bit spendy for the sound imo. Can't say I was impressed with any of these.

Enough hokey stuff. I got to a serious high end audio table. A nice guy from a company called oBravo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are high end planar earphones and I gotta say these sounded spectacular. $1600 for this ceramic model shown here. I got to test out a wood housing one and an aluminum one as well. Apparently high end does not come cheap. The fullness of sound the crazy detail, rich deep sound with immense stage all around you. I bet they sound even better in more of a quiet location but I left impressed with how these things sound. Don't plan on buying one any time soon but I can understand their cost point.

Listened to few of the RHA models which always sounded nice but the previous table kinda ruined me a bit. Then I got to the Beyerdynamic table. Oh yes now we are talking. Spoke to some of the fellas there and I got to listen to their flagship The T1 gen 2 as well as the Amiron Home. Both sounded spectacular. What left me smiling actually was that my DT1990 was not too far off from these 2. The Amirons had the best sound stage out of the 3 cans and the best detail went to the T1 gen 2s but my DT1990 was kind of the middle between these 2. What I was really surprised here was with their Xelento earphones. WOW so them previous high end ceramic planars I was listening to just got their match. The Xelentos sounded unbelievable. Sounds like a full sized can but they are much smaller in person and is extremely comfortable in ears. I almost swindled their sales manager to flow me a review unit Lol. That is in the works. But needless to say. Portable Tesla drivers in ears just is a great idea and guys that are looking for a solid high end earphone that is actually worth the money I would say the Xelentos were one of the better values believe it or not.

Then there was the Fostex table. Got to take a listen to their flagship Th900Mk2 in their limited edition green color forgot what they call the color. These things sounded very nice playing out of their amplifier. Though I have to admit it is a higher end sound over my lowly TH-X00 but don't know if I actually enjoyed the sound that much more. 

Next was the Noble table. Got to hear the Kaiser Encore. Nice earphones. So much detail it was mind boggling but I suppose that is what 10 drivers per ear will get you. Expensive and more expensive. I haven't even got to Hifiman or many others and my 2 hours was done. Thanks to the Beyer guys giving us a scientific explanation of what makes for a great sound. Never got to hear the new Focal cans or did I get to hear Jerry Harvy stuff. Started walking toward the Shangling booth to hear the M3s but no they started wrapping stuff. This is what I get for trying to get in on some can jam after work on a Friday.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 6, 2017)

drbluenewmexico said:


> DS--be sure to visit the "Quiet Zone Headphone listening Room" run by Ben Zweikel from Mojo Audio.  He has the latest cans from Mr Speakers, Hi Fi Man, and other top manufactuers
> as well as his Mystique V3 DAC (which i haven't even heard yet) and Illuminati Power supply (which i have and is transformative to high end headphone amps).  Ben is quite the digital designer
> and appreciator of high end sound!!!



Sorry my friend didn't get to see or hear much. Just caught the last 2 hours before they closed up the show. I suppose they have to close everything up at 7:00PM so people that are doing the show can get their drink on. What a life. Show your wares. Get your party on. Show your wares again. Get more party on. Mix and repeat. Go to next city show your wares. Get more drink on. Aha what a life.

Oh I forgot I got to try the Fostex T60Rp which is their newest planar headphones.  These sounded very nice but they are trying out 2 different tunings. One with a more full and rich sound vs one that was more a reference neutral type sound. We got to vote which tuning we liked. I voted for the rich sound.

And Beyers newest headphones are going to be bluetooth headphones think DT1350s with bluetooth and some crazy tech that adapts to your hearing. Didn't get into it much as I was looking at their Xelentos the whole time the guy was talking to me about their new bluetooth headphones.

Was these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* Aventho wireless*

Applies personal sound profile powered by Mimi directly in the headphones
Highly efficient miniaturized Tesla technology drivers
First-class Bluetooth connection (Qualcomm® aptXTM HD and AAC)
Easy handling of all personal features via the MIY app
More than 20 hours playing time
Touchpad integrated in right ear cup
Includes a hands-free microphone
Handcrafted "Made in Germany"


----------



## Selenium (Oct 7, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Yay!


Impression pls


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry my friend didn't get to see or hear much. Just caught the last 2 hours before they closed up the show. I suppose they have to close everything up at 7:00PM so people that are doing the show can get their drink on. What a life. Show your wares. Get your party on. Show your wares again. Get more party on. Mix and repeat. Go to next city show your wares. Get more drink on. Aha what a life.
> 
> Oh I forgot I got to try the Fostex T60Rp which is their newest planar headphones.  These sounded very nice but they are trying out 2 different tunings. One with a more full and rich sound vs one that was more a reference neutral type sound. We got to vote which tuning we liked. I voted for the rich sound.
> 
> ...


Bro , did you manage to stick dm5 to the x7 2 ?


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> Impression pls



Just realized there's no case. That's the only downside to what is otherwise a tremendous value. Impressions incoming.


----------



## snip3r77

Hai guys, incoming poison

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-plus-universal-iems


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Just realized there's no case. That's the only downside to what is otherwise a tremendous value. Impressions incoming.



Does it seal well/good enough ?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Gee Simpson said:


> For anyone who has heard the Audio Technica E40, how does the DM5 compare?



Anyone?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Oh no Masssdrop balanced armatures tuned to sound like hybrids !! We shall hear the results soon I hope!! I'm still a fan of the big dynamic  drivers for bass impact Alla Sony ex800 so this will be interesting!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Ok gents. It has been a while since I attended the RMAF Can Jam. Been 2 years I think. I just found out I will be attending here in an hour. Will report with any surprises at the show. I am sure there will be a few.



DS get thee  to post office asap ! I just had to duck instruments Como g in from all around  my head while listening  to to M2s
And Trinity masters with classical EQ on friends solo multitrackalbum. I just heard him live at my ranch musical festival and this was equally  stunning and accurate!!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Boy, quite a rave review of the Massdrop iem, didn't need that...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

doctorjazz said:


> Boy, quite a rave review of the Massdrop iem, didn't need that...



Yes, i agree, didn't need that positive review news of the Massdrop iem.   hope some other reviews appear before the Oct 10 launch.
may have to go back to the CHURCH OF STOP SHOPPING, with the Rev. Billy from Burning Man...
Meanwhile, the M2s is suppa dazzling me with its sound field and accuracy!!!.   
question: why don't i trust mass drop???  is it because all things they sell are hyped equally???


----------



## jant71 (Oct 7, 2017)

Don't really hype in my reviews but really doubt the Massdrop Plus are "easily the best under $600". Say you take the B400 for $189(though there is the 10%  HEADFI code) and add a NA LUNE MKIV cable for another $109(cheaper on sale perhaps as well) to bring it to that same $299 I'd say bring it on and we probably have another one right that is just as good and certainly not easily bested. A showdown I'd like to see actually.


----------



## Selenium (Oct 7, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> Does it seal well/good enough ?



Yeah, no problem getting a seal. Ergonomics are excellent, as expected. Letting them get their burn on currently while in enjoy my Shockwaves!


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> DS get thee  to post office asap ! I just had to duck instruments Como g in from all around  my head while listening  to to M2s
> And Trinity masters with classical EQ on friends solo multitrackalbum. I just heard him live at my ranch musical festival and this was equally  stunning and accurate!!!



Link to music?


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> Yay!


Is that stock cable  ,?


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> Yeah, no problem getting a seal. Ergonomics are excellent, as expected. Letting them get their burn on currently while in enjoy my Shockwaves!


Can you please tell me about the vocals on SW3,  the vocals is full and rich or thin and in presentation it takes on forward place or feel recessed,?  thanks  .


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Lurk650 said:


> Link to music?





Lurk650 said:


> Link to music?



Acoustic multitrack album by solo artist Seth Hoffman, "We are all on the Same Side" private recording, 2016.
contact Seth_Hoffman@yahoo.com or on Facebook (he is in albuquerque NM)
we cal him the "Paul Simon of New Mexico", he is our official house musician at our music ranch,
SidedWhole.com where he has played for years.  Seth tours nationally.
if you can't track him down to get a copy, send me
a PM and i will send you a copy.!!


----------



## Selenium

Ahmad313 said:


> Is that stock cable  ,?



That's the other cable it comes with for an additional $10. So yes and no. I'll take some pics of it later. It's a really nice cable!


----------



## dweaver

So I went a completely different direction today. I recently switched phone providers and upgraded everyone in my family to new cell phone and saved money on monthly costs to boot. In the process I ended up with $700 in gift card money at the electronics store. 

So today I used some of that to buy a pair of these babies... After I made the store price match another store with an extra 15% off the difference I got them for $305CAD which is about $230US. So feeling very good with myself .

Out of the box the HE400i is damned impressive! The bass is not a big as some of my stuff but it's still very nice and damn the mids and treble are sweet and the imaging is simply stellar. Aside from doing 1 week reviews and listening at Head-if meets this my first planar headphone I have bought. Probably won't be the last...


----------



## Selenium

dweaver said:


> So I went a completely different direction today. I recently switched phone providers and upgraded everyone in my family to new cell phone and saved money on monthly costs to boot. In the process I ended up with $700 in gift card money at the electronics store.
> 
> So today I used some of that to buy a pair of these babies... After I made the store price match another store with an extra 15% off the difference I got them for $305CAD which is about $230US. So feeling very good with myself .
> 
> Out of the box the HE400i is damned impressive! The bass is not a big as some of my stuff but it's still very nice and damn the mids and treble are sweet and the imaging is simply stellar. Aside from doing 1 week reviews and listening at Head-if meets this my first planar headphone I have bought. Probably won't be the last...



You should transplant your Z5 innards into those...you can't make an omelette without breaking some legs!


----------



## jant71

Really?? These innards...




Should he swap out the Planar drivers for the 16mm dynamics or are we adding to it?


----------



## dweaver

Lol I will think about that Selenium . Taking DS's advice I am seeing if I can get the Z5 repaired though so will know more  information Monday.

Buying good headphones from electronics stores is pretty hard in Canada so buying the HE400i was pretty much my best bet. I just needed to wait until I could leverage the best price possible by forcing the store to price match which gave me that extra 15% off the difference which gave me an additional $45 savings.

Now I am deciding whether to buy a Pono balanced cable from Surf Cables.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

i got a balanced cable for the HE400i from surf cables and it sounds very good!


----------



## dweaver

drbluenewmexico said:


> i got a balanced cable for the HE400i from surf cables and it sounds very good!


Thanks I will have wait a bit but that is now on my buy list.


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 7, 2017)

dweaver said:


> So I went a completely different direction today. I recently switched phone providers and upgraded everyone in my family to new cell phone and saved money on monthly costs to boot. In the process I ended up with $700 in gift card money at the electronics store.
> 
> So today I used some of that to buy a pair of these babies... After I made the store price match another store with an extra 15% off the difference I got them for $305CAD which is about $230US. So feeling very good with myself .
> 
> Out of the box the HE400i is damned impressive! The bass is not a big as some of my stuff but it's still very nice and damn the mids and treble are sweet and the imaging is simply stellar. Aside from doing 1 week reviews and listening at Head-if meets this my first planar headphone I have bought. Probably won't be the last...



Interesting, I have been wanting to hear the 400i for a while. Ended up getting the Meze 99 Neo a couple of weeks ago, same price. Love them but thought about it last night and there isn't much difference between them on my Pioneer HRM6 besides Neo having a bigger bass and slightly more spacious sound. Ordered the 400i today, I'll either return the 400i or the Neo. 400i were same day delivery so should be here in a few hours


----------



## doctorjazz

dweaver said:


> Lol I will think about that Selenium . Taking DS's advice I am seeing if I can get the Z5 repaired though so will know more  information Monday.
> 
> Buying good headphones from electronics stores is pretty hard in Canada so buying the HE400i was pretty much my best bet. I just needed to wait until I could leverage the best price possible by forcing the store to price match which gave me that extra 15% off the difference which gave me an additional $45 savings.
> 
> Now I am deciding whether to buy a Pono balanced cable from Surf Cables.



I got a different balanced cable for my Pono, but. If I remember correctly, John Atkinson of Stereophile used Surf Cables for his Pono and liked it. I'd definitely recommend going  balanced on the Pono.


----------



## dweaver

Which cable did you get? The surf cable is nice but pretty expensive running at $120CAD so alterantive options would be great.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not an option any more, I got the Trinity cable when it was discontinued... I'd look into clearance, maybe ask if some have some they need to get rid of (Pono isn't a rousing success, I got a balanced cable for my Cardas iem for nothing when I bought the headphones at NY CanJam).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

dweaver said:


> Thanks I will have wait a bit but that is now on my buy list.


it's now available  a  CD Baby


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got my M3s blasting out of my DM5. WHOLY Moses.! This sound with these 2 jives like no other. Completely blowing my mind how good this combo sounds. This is with the first 2 tunes and in single end. Lol.  Gonna let the player play for a bit and let the sound settle.

A bit excited how good this sounds. Don't recall myself having this same reaction when I first played the X5iii,. This thing sounds silly. This don't sound like no DAP. It sounds like a full blown desktop. Oh geeze man. I could not have imagined how good this player sounds. Completely blew away my expectation and that is on first tune out of the box.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Similar to my reactions DS! I messed with EQ today and got almost perfect  sound on acoustic  multitrack recording.
I agree desktop quality possible


----------



## Dsnuts

DM5 bass end comes to life on this player. It sounds crazy on this player. Love how small the player is.


----------



## Selenium

Yes, the cable has a little carbon fiber section on the plug.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> DM5 bass end comes to life on this player. It sounds crazy on this player. Love how small the player is.


Waiting to hear more impressions. Seems like the perfect little device for balanced.


----------



## Selenium

What device are you guys referring to?


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> What device are you guys referring to?


The Shanlng M3s.


----------



## Selenium

I really dig the M1 just wish there was a version with balanced. I'd rather have that than bluetooth.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2017)

Man I aint gonna lie. This player is no joke. Its not the X7ii I was listening to last night but you would expect that from a player that don't even cost half the price.

I am listening to it in balanced out using my PX. This sounds fantastic in balanced about as good as I have ever heard balanced out. The player has exceeded my expectation on how it sounds. Thus far it takes one of the most musical DAC chips in the AK4490. Throw in another for a good measure. Has a fullness to the sound that I am familiar with the chips from hearing the X5iii which uses the same chips.  Shanglings version however has a dynamic quality to it that was unexpected.

I can hear the similarities in dac chips but it is the implementation here that actually sounds even more musical than the X5iii. In comparison there is a bit more lushness to the music. Stage I want to say is similar but will wait till it gets a weeks worth of use before final thoughts. Detail is there but it has a rangy fullness to the sound quality that is absolutely addictive.

As crazy as this sounds even though I have a more expensive player in the X5iii. I cant say it is an upgrade in sound over the M3s. I am very surprised on just how good the sound is out of this player.

Another aspect I can pick out. I think it has a darker background vs the X5iii. Sounds a touch cleaner especially in balanced mode. Sound expands accordingly in balanced. It sounds fantastic. I think guys that are willing to give this new M3s a try will be pleasantly surprised

Oh and guys that love their bass. This player spanks the X5iii in lower fuller deep bass. This is without EQ. Will have to give it more time but I can already tell the sound is more dynamic over the X5iii. Especially the bass and having a lower noise floor. And I thought the X5iii was a great value when I got it. Sure this player has no android capabilities. I couldnt care less. The SQ easily makes up for it.

Love how quick everything is on this player too. No 4 minute wait time till I can start playing music. everything is instant. With the X5iii I feel sometimes I need to stack an amp with it to get it sounding more dynamic. Not so much with the M3s. This thing is brilliant. Will have more observations as the player gets some work in.  I can already tell the battery is much better on this as well.


----------



## Selenium

The nozzle on my DM5(right side) is moving around a little(as in they can be pulled out away from the body of the earphone)...do you guys think that's worth sending it back for? Probably just a miniscule dab of superglue would fix it


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> The nozzle on my DM5(right side) is moving around a little(as in they can be pulled out away from the body of the earphone)...do you guys think that's worth sending it back for? Probably just a miniscule dab of superglue would fix it


You can PM seller and see his reply and make decision from here


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> I really dig the M1 just wish there was a version with balanced. I'd rather have that than bluetooth.


This has balanced in all its glory according to some, in this price point.


----------



## Selenium

superuser1 said:


> This has balanced in all its glory according to some, in this price point.



Hmmm. Gonna have to add it to my short list then. Anything else with a similar size as the Sansa Clip with balanced?


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> Hmmm. Gonna have to add it to my short list then. Anything else with a similar size as the Sansa Clip with balanced?


Not that i am aware of right away


----------



## Selenium

superuser1 said:


> Not that i am aware of right away



Well I guess the M1 is the only candidate on the list for now.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> Hmmm. Gonna have to add it to my short list then. Anything else with a similar size as the Sansa Clip with balanced?


The smallest DAP with balanced out that I know of is the Acoustic Research AR-M200.


----------



## Selenium

Well... This is annoying. Yes, that's the dual-BA poking out thanks to the nozzle coming off.


----------



## Raketen (Oct 8, 2017)

crabdog said:


> The smallest DAP with balanced out that I know of is the Acoustic Research AR-M200.



couldn't find dimensions for that but it looks kinda chunky in pictures... possibly Hifiman Supermini is smaller? I think Shanling M3s, Fiio x3iiii and Cowon plenue R  maybe next.

They all look a fair bit bigger than a clip+ though.



Selenium said:


> Well... This is annoying. Yes, that's the dual-BA poking out thanks to the nozzle coming off.



Is it just me or are those drivers facing INTO the housing?


----------



## dweaver

Selenium said:


> Well... This is annoying. Yes, that's the dual-BA poking out thanks to the nozzle coming off.


We need to get that together with my Z5 and create a frankenphone .


----------



## Selenium

dweaver said:


> We need to get that together with my Z5 and create a frankenphone .



Oh yeah I can see it now. The Sony BGVP MDR XBA DMZ5.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> Oh yeah I can see it now. The Sony BGVP MDR XBA DMZ5.


That wouldn't be the worst IEM name I've ever seen haha.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2017)

Selenium said:


> Well... This is annoying. Yes, that's the dual-BA poking out thanks to the nozzle coming off.



I would just use some super glue and call it a day. That is unfortunate but I can  understand why the nozzle might come off due to the tops of the nozzle having a sharper ridge. Complys are gonna grip that edge pretty hard me thinks.  From the picture it looks like they forgot to add the glue on there. If it is not gonna affect the sound or positioning of the BAs I would just throw on a touch of glue and call it good. No sense is doing the return shuffle if you have to wait half a month to get another.

Hope these are not prone to QC issues but for the most part guys seem to be getting solid DM5s.


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> I would just use some super glue and call it a day. That is unfortunate but I can  understand why the nozzle might come off due to the tops of the nozzle having a sharper ridge. Complys are gonna grip that edge pretty hard me thinks.  From the picture it looks like they forgot to add the glue on there. If it is not gonna affect the sound or positioning of the BAs I would just throw on a touch of glue and call it good. No sense is doing the return shuffle if you have to wait half a month to get another.
> 
> Hope these are not prone to QC issues but for the most part guys seem to be getting solid DM5s.



Yep. Already came to the same conclusion and glued it last night. It just looked like it wasn't glued in the first place and I'm guessing that's how they're held in place since I didn't see any threading or anything for locking them in place.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2017)

One thing I forgot to mention about my 2 hour stint at Can Jam Friday night. I got to hear the Fiio F9 at Fiios booth and the funny thing is I had my PX with me. I can definitely hear that treble spike that was reported on the thread about them. They have a nice clear sound to them but that treble spike makes them sound a bit cold sounding in the upper registers. It sounds like it is Fiios take on the reference tuning.

I actually preferred my PX phone over them. Sounds more natural for similar type tuning. I am glad I got to hear them as it kinda squashed me wanting to try a pair.  They are certainly nice sounding iems for a $100  but they didn't necessarily make me want to ditch my PX or the DM5 for that matter.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea and @peter123 ... I am just gonna say it.  M3s. Sound quality is CRAZY. Go for it. Your gonna love it. I cant possibly see guys hating on the SQ of it. The player has got me rethinking just how much SQ you can get for less than $300 now a days. I am confident in saying as of now it has to be the best sounding player at this price.


----------



## peter123 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea and @peter123 ... I am just gonna say it.  M3s. Sound quality is CRAZY. Go for it. Your gonna love it. I cant possibly see guys hating on the SQ of it. The player has got me rethinking just how much SQ you can get for less than $300 now a days. I am confident in saying as of now it has to be the best sounding player at this price.



Thanks for the heads up mate! The thing is that I feel exactly the same (as in punching way above their price) about both the Aune M1s and Opus #1 so I'm going to wait for some comparisons and see if the M3s is different enough to those.

Both of them are very basic players but I'm a old (fashioned) guy and kind of like it. I've got the Shanling M1 with Hibylink, Bluetooth and all the other nice features but I honestly don't use them much (although I like the player for its size and sq for the price).

I'd guess a lot of comparisons will pop up within a week or two.......


----------



## dweaver

OK, so I am loving this HE-400i,  the level of detail retrieval, imaging, layering, sound stage is simply amazing. Even the bass is spot on. It not as deep as my Z7 but certainly hits as deep but only when its in the music. I listened to a track last night anf heard layers of bass I didn't even k ow existed in the track.

So is there any IEM that can match or at least come close to the 400i? Should I be looking at the RE400 or is there a better option? Maybe something like the new B400?


----------



## Selenium

Who else has the DM5?

Is it just me or are the mids really airy?


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Who else has the DM5?
> 
> Is it just me or are *the mids really airy*?



which is a good thang right?


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> which is a good thang right?



Yeah that's definitely a good thang. Also, to anyone who's hesitant about picking up the DM5 for isolation reasons, I find that it's "good enough." Good enough for gym use anyway!


----------



## doctorjazz (Oct 11, 2017)

Haven't listened to them in a few days, but I really like them. (listening a lot to the UE900 for a review of the Effect Audio Eros II cable-maybe I'll try the cable with the DM5, odd combination price wise, but why not...?)


----------



## Dsnuts

DM5 does really well with nicer cables. You can definitely hear the sound changes from them. Probably due to the slight impedance changes from different cables more than anything but. Love me some pure copper wire on them DM5s.


----------



## doctorjazz

(the Eros II cable sells for more than five times the DM5, not a paring that is likely to occur much in the real world, but, hey, just may give it a try. Have the DM5 hooked to my Pono right now with balanced Trinity cable)


----------



## B9Scrambler (Oct 11, 2017)

These showed up today; Massdrop x Nuforce EDC

 ​Out of the box with the stock tips in place, they're quite good. Much cooler and neutral-ish than I was expecting, especially in the low end. Similar to the Advanced M4 but with a slightly warmer sound and tighter, less splashy treble (foam tips fix that if you are okay using them). The EDC would be a good alternative if you found the M4 too sharp up top but liked their general presentation.

Not feeling the earlier hype, but then I've only put about 30 mins into them and the stock tips apparently aren't ideal. Take my thoughts with a grain of salt for now. They feel like they're worth the price, nothing more, nothing less. They seem like they'll be a good everyday iem, as the name suggests. Happy with the purchase so far.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 11, 2017)

So you try the tip mod?  Throw a small silicone backwards onto the shaft of the EDC.  Then throw on a Spiral Dot or something with a much larger bore onto the now thicker nozzle of the EDC. Give it a try.  Sound should open up for you. I thought they were a bit too mid bassy and treble gimpy using stock tips. This changes them to a much more balanced sound. Oh and don't forget to amp them when you get a chance.


----------



## loomisjohnson

got my 11-11 list winnowed down to:
pioneer se-ch9t (still waiting for them to drop under a hundo, on general principle)
savra red (got a hunch--could be the dark horse here)
tin audio t2 (great reviews from trusted compadres like scrambler et. al., but not sure about isolation/ease of driving)
dm5 (likewise).


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> DM5 does really well with nicer cables. You can definitely hear the sound changes from them. Probably due to the slight impedance changes from different cables more than anything but. Love me some pure copper wire on them DM5s.


Bro , what do you think of mass drop plus? It’s quitr hype right now


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Dsnuts I did try the tip mod but I'm not going to judge them based on my poor first attempt, haha. Going to have to fiddle around with that a bit more. I'm quite liking them paired with Brainwavz B series tips. More flexible silicone and a slighty wider bore. Mild boost in treble and more comfortable.


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> Bro , what do you think of mass drop plus? It’s quitr hype right now



Don't know anything about them. I am sure they sound nice as they have some good knowledge of what sounds right. However at $300 that is a lot to pay for an unknown item that MD came up with. It could be a standout iem but will have to see when people get theirs how they are. I trust a lot of the people doing the reviews for them but for now I am happy with the $65 wonder that is my DM5. 



B9Scrambler said:


> @Dsnuts I did try the tip mod but I'm not going to judge them based on my poor first attempt, haha. Going to have to fiddle around with that a bit more. I'm quite liking them paired with Brainwavz B series tips. More flexible silicone and a slighty wider bore. Mild boost in treble and more comfortable.



The reason why you want to use the stock silicone tips for that reverse mod. Take a look at the stem of the stock tip. When put in reverse it creates a cone that funnels all the sound into your ears. It is quite unique to those stock silicones.  The EDC takes some messing with but once you get them humming with the right power and tip going on. They will sound right. 

I am wondering if they made a few changes for the final product. I know they put on the .78mm 2 pins which makes sense but I am wondering if they messed with the sound a touch from the review model.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Dsnuts I tried it with the stock smalls and JVC's FXT90 tips. They didn't work well together to say the least. Got some others I'll try out later though. I hope they wouldn't have changed the sound for the release version. Would have made those earlier reviews somewhat moot. Still happy with them as is though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Stock JVC tips are a bit different. I use JVC Spiral Dots is what I use on them. It has to be a wider nozzle tip. Something like a UE tip might work as well. I know those have a wider nozzle. 

Hmm I suppose they aren't terrible as is but the difference in using a wider bore to fit over that narrow nozzle makes for one of the bigger changes for the better on them EDCs. I know DannyBai got his and has been doing that tip mod. It is tough to go back to stock tips once you try that out. It sounds like a more mature sounding product vs stock configuration. 

Oh wait.. You got them white wider bored silicones that came with the DM5? Try using that. I just tried it and it fits very nicely. Also tried my UE tips which fit on them as well.


----------



## twister6

B9Scrambler said:


> @Dsnuts I tried it with the stock smalls and JVC's FXT90 tips. They didn't work well together to say the least. Got some others I'll try out later though. *I hope they wouldn't have changed the sound for the release version*. Would have made those earlier reviews somewhat moot. Still happy with them as is though.



I sure hope for the opposite, though MD mentioned I got one of the defective pairs (which a few others got as well, though I heard from someone else who got a replacement and it didn't sound too different).  Whatever i received during the time of the release didn't sound too good to my ears.  I just gave MD a benefit of a doubt that it was a defective pair; that was a reason why I didn't even bother talking about it before.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 13, 2017)

This is a solid read on the new Mee audio P2 if anyone is interested. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/me...-audiophile-in-ear.22701/reviews#review-19309

On a side note for guys that don't know. Shangling has recalled all the initial batches of M3s players. So I am about pack my new player back in the box and send it on it's merry way back to MusicTech. 

Supposed bluetooth issues. In any case. Love the sound of this thing and I was just getting started to really dig into it's abilities.


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> This is a solid read on the new Mee audio P2 if anyone is interested. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/me...-audiophile-in-ear.22701/reviews#review-19309
> 
> On a side note for guys that don't know. Shangling has recalled all the initial batches of M3s players. So I am about pack my new player back in the box and send it on it's merry way back to MusicTech.
> 
> Supposed bluetooth issues. In any case. Love the sound of this thing and I was just getting started to really dig into it's abilities.



You know, it's not a goodbye forever  I'm sure Shanling will straighten things out soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the SQ of the M3s quite a bit. Reminds me of my Black label on the go however now I am more curious about their next offering. M5s. Any word on that player?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> This is a solid read on the new Mee audio P2 if anyone is interested. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/me...-audiophile-in-ear.22701/reviews#review-19309
> 
> On a side note for guys that don't know. Shangling has recalled all the initial batches of M3s players. So I am about pack my new player back in the box and send it on it's merry way back to MusicTech.
> 
> Supposed bluetooth issues. In any case. Love the sound of this thing and I was just getting started to really dig into it's abilities.



yes, so sad, cause mine was just beginning to sound primo, no notice on whether they are fixing the players or sending out updated ones with new circuits..


----------



## superuser1

@Dsnuts I was just checking out the DM5 and there are six colour combinations apparently. Which one did you opt for?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 13, 2017)

What? I thought there was only 2. The Black and the bronze. Where you see the other colors?

Oh wait. This is new. Red bronze?


----------



## superuser1

Yes the red bronze and i realised the 6 options were for the cables that are included. My bad. But the red ones are new to the stable i suppose.


----------



## Selenium

Wish I had the red bronze ones! Oh well, I'm rather fond of the regular bronze.


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Wish I had the red bronze ones! Oh well, I'm rather fond of the regular bronze.


Pls buy as backup


----------



## superuser1

DM5 has been ordered. Now the wait begins. I have a few nice cables coming my way too. They are nice not bank breaking expensive though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of cables. Check this one out.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=16b0265b-d6a5-415d-95b6-85861a363ea4 Got this over the weekend and I have it on the DM5.  This is usually on sale of $42ish. 

The item is a true 8 core hybrid cable but mine looks more like a shoe string in thickness vs rounded as the picture looks. However the sound was worth it. Brings even more detail while retaining the bass end of coppers. I am debating if I like the copper or this hybrid better.  I would definitely try out balanced on the DM5 with the X5iii.


----------



## superuser1

Well thats one of the plans if the X5 III survives with me till then. I am looking forward to the sony 4.4mm balanced on the zx300. I guess ill have to use an 4.4mm to 2.5mm adaptor to use the DM5.

Those cables do look extremely nice and the wooden box is such a delight. I'll have a look at them. Thanks


----------



## doctorjazz

Not sure why, but the cable seemed appealing, I went for it, @Dsnuts.
You know of any good deals on balanced cables? That's really what I'd be interested in (though I do have a nice one from Effect Audio, how many of these things does one need? I know, stupid question...).


----------



## superuser1

doctorjazz said:


> Not sure why, but the cable seemed appealing, I went for it, @Dsnuts.
> You know of any good deals on balanced cables? That's really what I'd be interested in (though I do have a nice one from Effect Audio, how many of these things does one need? I know, stupid question...).


As many as you heart desires  and your ears crave


----------



## Dsnuts

doctorjazz said:


> Not sure why, but the cable seemed appealing, I went for it, @Dsnuts.
> You know of any good deals on balanced cables? That's really what I'd be interested in (though I do have a nice one from Effect Audio, how many of these things does one need? I know, stupid question...).



It does take a good 3-4 weeks to get to you. They are nice folks and will give you a tracking number once you pay them. The cable I got is not as nice looking as them pics. I do believe it is what they are describing and is a true 8 core hybrid cable but as far as how it sounds. It is a bang for buck in that department. One of the nicer sounding cables I have tried but don't cost that much.  AS far as balanced cable goes. Here is one on the cheap I think a few guys own already. Nice n cheap. $15. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silver...hash=item3d3a0914f5:m:m01b3RXRyNAlMMNDE_brltQ 

You want a much nicer one. I got one of these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KF8M1Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And add one of these while your at it. This will turn your balanced into single end. Very nice to have instead of switching out cables back n forth. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N10RBPW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## doctorjazz

Have you tried and compared those 2 balanced cables? Just curious...
I do have an adaptor for the Pioneer XDP-300r (the more common type of balanced connector for DAPs these days), also an adaptor for my Pono balanced cable for single ended use.
The trouble with this stuff is keeping track of all or it; have small cables/connectors/adaptors up the wazoo!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a $30 balanced cable I bought off of Amazon and that $60 one. Both are excellent but the $60 one I posted on that link is a higher end cable for certain. has better resolution and slight airier sound. Has much more silver content to the coating as there seems to be more and  thicker cores to the cable.  I don't have that cheaper $15 one to compare it to but I would imagine it does the job. Might have to try out that $15 cable. Can't have enough balanced cables.


----------



## peter123

doctorjazz said:


> Not sure why, but the cable seemed appealing, I went for it, @Dsnuts.
> You know of any good deals on balanced cables? That's really what I'd be interested in (though I do have a nice one from Effect Audio, how many of these things does one need? I know, stupid question...).


Fwiw I get all my cables from Venture Electronics these days. Excellent quality for very competitive prices  

https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, @Peter 123...I tried the site on my phone (office PC has blocks that don't let me go to many of these sites, thankfully Head Fi and a few others-WFMU for  instance-get through), didn't work well on the phone version.
I have the Zen v1 and v2, they do tend to provide good stuff at reasonable cost from what I've seen...I'll try again from my PC at home.


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I get all my cables from Venture Electronics these days. Excellent quality for very competitive prices
> 
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16


Thanks a lot


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> It does take a good 3-4 weeks to get to you. They are nice folks and will give you a tracking number once you pay them. The cable I got is not as nice looking as them pics. I do believe it is what they are describing and is a true 8 core hybrid cable but as far as how it sounds. It is a bang for buck in that department. One of the nicer sounding cables I have tried but don't cost that much.  AS far as balanced cable goes. Here is one on the cheap I think a few guys own already. Nice n cheap. $15. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silver...hash=item3d3a0914f5:m:m01b3RXRyNAlMMNDE_brltQ
> 
> You want a much nicer one. I got one of these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KF8M1Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> And add one of these while your at it. This will turn your balanced into single end. Very nice to have instead of switching out cables back n forth. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N10RBPW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1





Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of cables. Check this one out.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=16b0265b-d6a5-415d-95b6-85861a363ea4 Got this over the weekend and I have it on the DM5.  This is usually on sale of $42ish.
> 
> The item is a true 8 core hybrid cable but mine looks more like a shoe string in thickness vs rounded as the picture looks. However the sound was worth it. Brings even more detail while retaining the bass end of coppers. I am debating if I like the copper or this hybrid better.  I would definitely try out balanced on the DM5 with the X5iii.


Looks very similar (cable only, not plugs) to the one that came with TNT.


----------



## Dsnuts

TNT? linky?


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> I have a $30 balanced cable I bought off of Amazon and that $60 one. Both are excellent but the $60 one I posted on that link is a higher end cable for certain. has better resolution and slight airier sound. Has much more silver content to the coating as there seems to be more and  thicker cores to the cable.  I don't have that cheaper $15 one to compare it to but I would imagine it does the job. Might have to try out that $15 cable. Can't have enough balanced cables.



Btw.....are you hearing a significant difference in SQ on the X5iii in balanced vs. SE?  Maybe I need to play with different cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

Balanced out of the X5iii is noticeable but not like it is on my pono or ibasso PB3 amp or the new Shanling M3 for that matter. It is a weaker implementation of balanced vs the other units I posted here. I noticed neutrally tuned earphones do well in balanced like the Pinnacle P1 or PX and the Tin Audio T2 does well in balanced as well. DM5 while not as neutrally tuned as the others mentioned here does very nicely in balanced. 

Some earphones just don't sound good in balanced which is weird. You would figure the FX850 would be a good one to go balanced with since it is one of the more spacious sounding earphones but it sounds completely off using it in balanced.  Same with the Primo 8.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> TNT? linky?


Toneking Nine Tail


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 16, 2017)

Aha got you.  Interesting observation with this hybrid cable. Makes my DM5 sound more neutral in tone than any other cable I have used.

Pure copper gives the best bass and fullness of sound. The hybrid copper/ silver gives more extension to treble and more precise imagery, tightens the bass end a bit too which brings the tone of the DM5 to a more neutral type sound.

@neuromancer which iem you using with your X5iii?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 16, 2017)

Unit Price:US $64.99 / pieceView product detail























Better image of the new red bronze color. Me like!!
So I was walking around with my DM5 in my ears with some complys. I have to say these isolate better than I initialy thought. I went in a busy Target shop and I couldn't hear anything but my music. Complys are working well on these. Especially for a bit of added isoaltion.


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Balanced out of the X5iii is noticeable but not like it is on my pono or ibasso PB3 amp or the new Shanling M3 for that matter. It is a weaker implementation of balanced vs the other units I posted here. I noticed neutrally tuned earphones do well in balanced like the Pinnacle P1 or PX and the Tin Audio T2 does well in balanced as well. DM5 while not as neutrally tuned as the others mentioned here does very nicely in balanced.
> 
> Some earphones just don't sound good in balanced which is weird. You would figure the FX850 would be a good one to go balanced with since it is one of the more spacious sounding earphones but it sounds completely off using it in balanced.  Same with the Primo 8.



That's what I thought.  I have a Pono that I should pull out and actually try the balanced......it's just that you seem to need yet another special cable for it.  I'll try comparing the new B400 in balanced vs SE on the X5iii and see what gives.  Any good recommendations for a balanced pono cable?


----------



## waynes world (Oct 16, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> So I was walking around with my DM5 in my ears with some complys. I have to say these isolate better than I initialy thought. I went in a busy Target shop and I couldn't hear anything but my music. Complys are working well on these. Especially for a bit of added isoaltion.



You were caught on video enjoying your DM5's 

http://img14.laughinggif.com/pic/HT...yX2dyb2Nlcnktc3RvcmUtZGFuY2luZy1jb3cuZ2lm.gif

edit1: that gif was too annoying so I replaced it with a link. Where's the "spoiler" feature when you need it lol

edit2: I just figured out how to do a spoiler in the new site. Yay:


Spoiler: Dsnuts dancing at Target..


----------



## Dsnuts

How you know Wayne. That was me exactly.


----------



## Dsnuts

neuromancer said:


> That's what I thought.  I have a Pono that I should pull out and actually try the balanced......it's just that you seem to need yet another special cable for it.  I'll try comparing the new B400 in balanced vs SE on the X5iii and see what gives.  Any good recommendations for a balanced pono cable?



Try this out and you should be able to connect your 2.5mm balanced cable to this to use on the pono. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW-Audio-PO...647381?hash=item464f547b55:g:lJYAAOSwnFZXV7Nt


----------



## Lurk650

Re the DM5: Magaosi called, they want their shell back


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it wouldnt surprise me if it is the same OEM. Also they share a similar shell to the Phantom Master 4


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Try this out and you should be able to connect your 2.5mm balanced cable to this to use on the pono. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW-Audio-PO...647381?hash=item464f547b55:g:lJYAAOSwnFZXV7Nt



 Thanks a million brother!


----------



## Dsnuts

That adapter is cheaper than an actual mmcx cable and I am sure it will do the job. Let us know how it sounds on the pono.


----------



## doctorjazz

Curious about this adapter as well, have Pono balanced to single ended adapters, Mini 2.5 mm balanced to unbalanced adapter, an XLR balanced adapter to Pono balanced adapter, but no 2.5 mm balanced to Pono balanced adapter (see what I mean about keeping track of cables /adapters?). Put in the order at eBay.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

stay balanced and adapted doctorjazz!  review the movie Adaptation (Oscar winner with Myrl Streep) and
connect everything with everything!!!! i gave in also......one must Discover all possibilities in the Discovery
thread.....


----------



## jant71 (Oct 18, 2017)

Yamaha has not only the new microdriver EPH 200 coming but also this, very handsome, headphone for BT(with aptX) or wired use...













https://translate.google.com/transl...al/headphones/hph-w300/index.html&prev=search


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Yamaha has not only the new microdriver EPH 200 coming but also this, very handsome, headphone for BT(with aptX) or wired use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way that will sound as good at this beauty that I just ordered! 
https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Bla...71&sr=8-1&keywords=Creative+Sound+Blaster+Jam


----------



## jant71

Hmmm. I thought you'd have bought this one...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nice bluetooth headphones up there. I just ordered the Philips SHP9500s. Not wireless, but I can't wait to hear em 

Also, gotta love me some thinksound! Here's my take on the ts03+mic.

https://head-fi.org/showcase/thinksound-ts03-mic.22551/reviews

  ​


----------



## Lurk650

B9Scrambler said:


> Nice bluetooth headphones up there. I just ordered the Philips SHP9500s. Not wireless, but I can't wait to hear em
> 
> Also, gotta love me some thinksound! Here's my take on the ts03+mic.
> 
> ...


Go aftermarket cable and HM5 Pad swap on the 9500S. I listened to them last night via my Opus#1, they are still very good and an easy listen, HM5 brings out bass and tames the treble. They don't match the 400i in detail, layering and clarity though


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lurk650 said:


> Go aftermarket cable and HM5 Pad swap on the 9500S. I listened to them last night via my Opus#1, they are still very good and an easy listen, HM5 brings out bass and tames the treble. They don't match the 400i in detail, layering and clarity though



Thanks man  Got HM5 pads and a nice cable so I'm ready! For the 80 or so CAD I paid I just want something comfortable and "good enough" in terms of sound. Gave my other budget friendly open backs to my dad and needed a replacement. I'm sure these will cut the mustard, so to speak.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea the Ts03. They got them on sale on MD for $65. Excellent deal for excellent woodies and the best iems from Thinksound. As per the SHP9500s. There is an easy padding mod you can do to make the sound better.  Basically the stock pads don't give enough space between your ears and the driver. The drivers actually sit on your ears. You will see once you get them. You just need to cut out a 1/4inch foam in the shape of the pads and stuff them underneath the pads. This creates some proper space and brings out a more balanced sound than the stock sound.  I had a pic of it back when I bought mines.  

Still use mine for gaming actually. Excellent for FPSters.


----------



## Ahmad313

waynes world said:


> No way that will sound as good at this beauty that I just ordered!
> https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Bla...71&sr=8-1&keywords=Creative+Sound+Blaster+Jam


It is really eye catching  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Hmmm. I thought you'd have bought this one...


Beauty competition has began


----------



## dweaver

This arrived today for review...

     
Have to say so far I am very impressed. By far the best sounding Brainwavz earphone I have heard and they are super comfy and isolating! 

Love the factory cables and kit to! I will be putting up a review probably by the weekend some time.


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> This arrived today for review...
> 
> 
> Have to say so far I am very impressed. By far the best sounding Brainwavz earphone I have heard and they are super comfy and isolating!
> ...



Nice! I'm looking forward to your review as I'm strongly considering these as an alternative for when I don't want to take the LZ Big Dipper with me.


----------



## jant71

AXH looks real nice https://www.aaw.me/products/advance...-56326621&mc_cid=e34c0f55b0&mc_eid=4fe885b712








AAW is known for our exquisite hybrid drive technology, AXH is our latest effort in such ideology of combining the best traits out of dynamic and balanced armature drivers. Instead of creating high order RC crossover network, which usually causes chaotic phase shift and scrambled arrival timing, AAW uses a complete new approach called TrueXrossTM to solve the classic coherence issue in hybrid earphones. The dynamic driver is individually tuned diaphragm wise and by further utilizing a physical low pass filter, it is to only function in minimal overlapping frequency range as opposed to the balanced armature driver. Coupled with delicate positional arrangement and the new copper acoustic bore design, AAW is able to achieve improved coherence, minimized phase shift and optimized arrival timing of music signal. AXH is tuned with a balanced sound signature in mind, it offers controlled yet natural sub bass which you will never find in a full balanced armature setup. The dedicated super high balanced armature drivers offer crystal clear details in the vocal and treble range. The treble extension is well controlled to provide a non-fatiguing listening experience. The binaural sound-stage is reproduced as realistic as a pair of full sized headphone.

Suitable for band performances, emerging artists, worship events and anybody who appreciates fine listening experience.

Configuration:


10mm Proprietary Dynamic Driver + 4 x Balanced Armature Driver
TruXross 4 Way Crossover
Frequency response: 18 Hz - 23000 Hz
Sensitivity: 106.3 dB SPL @ 1mW
Impedance: 16 Ohm @ 1kHz
THD <= 0.5% @1kHz
Triple Bore with Copper Enclosure Design


----------



## Fahim Foysal

jant71 said:


> AXH looks real nice https://www.aaw.me/products/advance...-56326621&mc_cid=e34c0f55b0&mc_eid=4fe885b712
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all I gotta do is wait for kz to come up with the zs9 with quad balanced armature for mids and highs and a single dynamic for the lows. 
If only they get their crossover right


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> AXH looks real nice https://www.aaw.me/products/advance...-56326621&mc_cid=e34c0f55b0&mc_eid=4fe885b712
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this something new?


----------



## twister6

Fahim Foysal said:


> Now all I gotta do is wait for kz to come up with the zs9 with quad balanced armature for mids and highs and a single dynamic for the lows.
> If only they get their crossover right



yes, let's wait for kz to copy the design...


----------



## jant71

^ Well, I'm assuming fairly new as I got an email about it this morning. Or something I just never saw before. Though I didn't miss the Nebula's or Q


----------



## doctorjazz

Looks interesting-that changeover from dynamic to BA is in theory the problem with hybrids (as it is with speakers as well, electrostatic/dynamic hybrids). Be interesting to see/hear/read if they got it right.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> AXH looks real nice https://www.aaw.me/products/advance...-56326621&mc_cid=e34c0f55b0&mc_eid=4fe885b712
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really interesting  ,


----------



## Leo888

2 days since i got the EDC. The mid range still sounds edgy after about 10 hours of burning.  Would appreciate if i could get some tip rolling suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try out that tip mod I posted earlier. Throw on a smalled sized silcones on backwards onto the nozzle. This creates a cone to the ear. Then throw on a wider bored tip on top of the upside down nozzle. Give it a try. Will change up the sound for the much better.


----------



## Ahmad313

Any information/impression about these Ostry KC09,


----------



## doctorjazz

Comply tips are said by some to tame the highs (but, if done properly, may not), worth a try if you have them handy. (I'm going to try the DS mod one of these days, curious...)


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 20, 2017)

The mod is easy enough to try. I do this mod for anything that has a narrow nozzle in earphones mostly HEM, Nuforce iem variety. I found out a while ago when I was doing a review of the Primo 8. This mod opened up the sound to where for my ears at least it sounded much better.

EDC is no different. I think @DannyBai  did the same thing and he is hearing the same changes I am. Been told by numerous people how this simple mod opens up the sound.

Basically if you guys know what a wide bore tips like the Spiral dots can do for your iems. That is what this mod does. It allows you to use your wider bored tips on a very  narrow nozzled EDC.


----------



## DannyBai

I can’t listen to the edc with the stock tips.  Sounds congested.  Much better with the tip mod. I do not hear any edginess in the vocals though, although it’s a lot more forward then I remember.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks guys for the pointers. Will try out the mod suggested. Also got some spiral dots and comply to work with. Cheers.


----------



## DannyBai

Leo888 said:


> Thanks guys for the pointers. Will try out the mod suggested. Also got some spiral dots and comply to work with. Cheers.


I do that mod using the spiral dots.


----------



## Leo888

DannyBai said:


> I do that mod using the spiral dots.



At work now but will work on it once back home. By the way, mid range edginess seems to ease off with more burning. Having had SE535 for a long time, i guess the mid range doen't sound forward for me. Cheers.


----------



## doctorjazz

I let it burn for about 100 hours; haven't listened to them much since (busy with other iems, cables), think it tamed it most of the way, but the high end still a bit pronounced (this has a positive-space between instruments, stage are very good, from my limited listening. But, if you are treble sensitive, could be an issue)


----------



## doctorjazz

I pulled them out for a bit today. First off, the Spin Fit fit mine just fine, at least the ones I have. No mod needed. I did note a bit of tizziness or sharpness when I got them. It's not 100% gone, but attenuated enough that it doesn't bother me. I'm generally fairly sensitive to sharp treble. I did try Comply tips as well. They do smooth out the highs a bit to my ears. This comes at a price, though. You lose a bit of open sound, the sound of the room. Hey, there's always trade offs. My source (balanced Pono) and cable (Trinity balanced) surely affect my impressions.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Doctorjazz: You are balanced in the Trinity (pun intended)  and a true Pono know grapher!
if the spin fits, wear it!


----------



## jant71

Any opinion on this one...
https://penonaudio.com/LZ-Silver-plated-Upgrade-Cable

vs. this one...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=154baad422d44e37b0787814cacd180e


----------



## Dsnuts

I own that aliexpress cable and I have to say it is the best cable yet I have used in single ended with the DM5. Pure copper being a close second. Sound characteristics is similar to pure copper but with added element of the silver coating in between the coppers which is supposed to give off a touch more treble extension and clarity. I would the main difference is the sound is it gives off a bit more spacious type sound over just a pure copper one. 

Never tried the Penenaudio cable.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> I own that aliexpress cable and I have to say it is the best cable yet I have used in single ended with the DM5. Pure copper being a close second. Sound characteristics is similar to pure copper but with added element of the silver coating in between the coppers which is supposed to give off a touch more treble extension and clarity. I would the main difference is the sound is it gives off a bit more spacious type sound over just a pure copper one.
> 
> Never tried the Penenaudio cable.


Funny thing is I have actually been looking at a ton of cables today, stuff in the $100+ range that is USA Made. I read that any purity over 5N is actually not humanly possible to detect so that 7N is complete BS, not saying the cable is terrible, just food for thought.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea been discovering some excellent cheaper cables lately. That Aliexpress hybrid cable does influence the sound out of the DM5 in the most positive way.  I am sure higher end cables make a difference and influence sound a bit more so but at what point does one realize it makes more sense to actually buy a new phone a source or even music over expensive cables. 

I recently bought a $150 Alo pure silver interconnect. Not for $150 I mind you but I actually got it for a song at $25 from a fellow headfier who wanted to get rid of it. The same interconnect is on Alo audio site for $150. I have been using it to connect my X3ii to my E12A and I have to be honest and say I can't tell the difference between a Hybrid interconnect I bought about a month ago for $30 vs this $150 Alo cable.   This





VS





  No difference in sound what so ever. LOl. 

Which proves my point. For cables. Sure get yourself a nice cable for your earphones @$30, $40, $50 even a $100 but beyond that? What yous guys do with your cash is up to yous.


----------



## Lurk650

Of course it's all opinion

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hig...ressions-pics-comparisons-and-reviews.804952/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/copper-vs-silver-measured-surprising.755418/


----------



## superuser1

Anyone here try the cables being offered by Venture Electronics?


----------



## Lurk650

superuser1 said:


> Anyone here try the cables being offered by Venture Electronics?


Yes, have bought 3 cables from them. Top notch esp for the price. Only downside is long wait time so I went with Triton Audio Cables, more expensive but way less wait time and I would like to believe higher quality materials, not to say that VE is low quality


----------



## Raketen (Oct 24, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Yes, have bought 3 cables from them. Top notch esp for the price. Only downside is long wait time so I went with Triton Audio Cables, more expensive but way less wait time and I would like to believe higher quality materials, not to say that VE is low quality





superuser1 said:


> Anyone here try the cables being offered by Venture Electronics?



My Asura balanced plug was grounded out on the housing (easy DIY fix), but I have the $10  interconnect that seems  well made and does the job, and their cheapo balanced adapters have been lifesavers since I made the horrible mistake of going balanced.

Can +1 for Triton too, reasonable prices for US based custom cables.


----------



## peter123 (Oct 24, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> Anyone here try the cables being offered by Venture Electronics?



Yeah, I've got quite a few cables and even more adapters from them. They're all very nice and I haven't had any problems whatsoever with them. That being said I typically don't hear any difference with cables so I've primarily gotten them for comfort/looks and especially for balanced connection. These days I always buy balanced cables for my full size headphones (if the headphones accept it) and just throw on a adapter for single ended usage.....


----------



## superuser1

Thank you everyone you have been very helpful.


----------



## ericp10

Okay Dsnuts, are you letting me down buddy (or did I miss it)? Where is your review of the Monoprice M300 planar earphones for like $160? Anyone heard them (burned in of course)? Should I go for it? Hello fellas!! Happy listening.


----------



## superuser1 (Oct 25, 2017)

@ericp10 I have been trying to get in touch with you to ask how the dz 7 are but alas my impatience got the better of me and they are on their way already!


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Okay Dsnuts, are you letting me down buddy (or did I miss it)? Where is your review of the Monoprice M300 planar earphones for like $160? Anyone heard them (burned in of course)? Should I go for it? Hello fellas!! Happy listening.



Been eyeing that thread. The bad news is QC issues. Early reports are the ear clips are not comfy and they break easily. So it looks like Monoprice has to revamp the clips or do something as they are getting a lot of returns.  Otherwise I would have been all over it. 
Some like the sound but reports are the mids are a bit wonky. It should sound nice for that price but QS issues are definitely a red flag.


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> @ericp10 I have been trying to get in touch with you to ask how the dz 7 are but alas my impatience got the better of me and they are on their way already!



I'm sorry superuser1, but even if it indicates i'm online, I'm usually not on Head-Fi as much anymore due to work and some personal family issues. But.... I think you did a good thing for yourself in going ahead and purchasing those iems. They are still one of my favorite out of the many I own, and a go to of mine. Burn them in!! Find the right tips. Bass will be there with the right fit, but they are definitely a mid-centric  earphone. Lots of details and instrument separation the mids. Not the heaviest earphone I have in sound weight, but not thin by any accounts. I still love them. Let me know what you think after about 60 hours of burn in (really need a good 150 hours though to really come to life). And upgrade to a good copper cable too.


----------



## Jerda

hi, got to buy some iem and I can't decide between **** 6in1, tinaudio t2 and massdrop's Nuforce edc... suggest welcome


----------



## B9Scrambler

Jerda said:


> hi, got to buy some iem and I can't decide between **** 6in1, tinaudio t2 and massdrop's Nuforce edc... suggest welcome



Can't comment on the 6n1 but I have the T2 and EDC and would pick the T2 in most cases. More detail, larger soundstage, better separation, nicer build. In favor of the EDC you get more stuff; cables, tips, a nice case. The low profile design is also really comfortable and they isolate way more effectively. They're both good, just for different things. I like the T2 more for the sound but the EDC is probably the better daily driver.


----------



## Jerda (Oct 25, 2017)

Yo man I was reading your t2 review right now!ù
Edit: chi-fi could be better but just as you say I will use them on the go when not at home so the comfort of the nuforce it's a big plus to not misunderestimate


----------



## drbluenewmexico

expand your market to DW-5 on penonaudio.com  after substantial burn in and
cable upgrade to copper cable they are fantastic, weigh in way way over their 65 price..
remind me of asg. 2.0, bass is like a hammer inside your head, but mids and trebles
well balanced. a bravo experience!


----------



## Jerda (Oct 25, 2017)

Dsnuts just have saidthat too via pm right now, going to take these tomorrow 
Edit: btw what cable, the first or the second one  with 10 bucks more?
Edit2:which one color is this, black or normal bronze?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

THE UPGRADE cable is worth the ten bucks! its a pretty nice cable really...
but the DW5 shines with a totally copper cable (available on eBay for 30$
or a balanced cable (30$ works good.)
i just ordered this one:    https://www.ebay.com/itm/OURART-Ti7...hash=item1c952222a8:m:mBOZHFwy7iYc8jBQVWPFU8Q 
but no reviews of it yet, i just liked the design.....
but be very very patient on the burn in, 100 hours minimum on the DW5    
looks like the black ones to me. bronze are more metallic looking.

the synergy of DW5 and the new M3s is uncanny...


----------



## Jerda

Will go for a 98h burn in no stop 
Awful the hk warehouse, ship will last an eternity


----------



## Selenium

Yes, the upgrade cable for the DM5 is a very nice cable... I bought another separately. It's on my DQSM D2002 currently.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 25, 2017)

Jerda said:


> hi, got to buy some iem and I can't decide between **** 6in1, tinaudio t2 and massdrop's Nuforce edc... suggest welcome



I just ordered a pair of these yesterday...




..and won't know for sure how good the Auglamor RT-1 is till I get it but it should probably be added to your list. RX-1 was very capable and well built for an earbud. The RT-1 impressions should be rolling in soon enough.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hello everyone. Just passing through to share a review. Hope everyone on Discovery thread is doing well.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/brainwavz-b200.22219/reviews#review-19362


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> I'm sorry superuser1, but even if it indicates i'm online, I'm usually not on Head-Fi as much anymore due to work and some personal family issues. But.... I think you did a good thing for yourself in going ahead and purchasing those iems. They are still one of my favorite out of the many I own, and a go to of mine. Burn them in!! Find the right tips. Bass will be there with the right fit, but they are definitely a mid-centric  earphone. Lots of details and instrument separation the mids. Not the heaviest earphone I have in sound weight, but not thin by any accounts. I still love them. Let me know what you think after about 60 hours of burn in (really need a good 150 hours though to really come to life). And upgrade to a good copper cable too.


I hope things work out for you in all quarters. Thanks for the reply. I will be getting it soon and i shall make it a point to burn them in adequately. I have a few after market OFC cables and a few SPC ones coming in so will try them out.

In other news @Dsnuts the DM5 will be here by next week at the latest and another week of burning in  

I have a question for you guys, would it fair to assume for some that SPC cables alleviate the top end compared to OFC cables?


----------



## superuser1 (Oct 26, 2017)

So finally got the DZ 7 (6BA + 1DD) and as advised i am burning them in. I am really liking what i am hearing, however the highs needs to be tamed a little. Got a 8 wire SPC after market cable too.





The original cable



The after market cable


----------



## Selenium

superuser1 said:


> So finally got the DZ 7 (6BA + 1DD) and as advised i am burning them in. I am really liking what i am hearing, however the highs needs to be tamed a little. Got a 8 wire SPC after market cable too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks sick! I see a bunch of IEMs like that on Ali that are super expensive and I'm always curious who's buying them. Never see anyone on here with them.


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> Looks sick! I see a bunch of IEMs like that on Ali that are super expensive and I'm always curious who's buying them. Never see anyone on here with them.


Yeah i wondered the same till i got one. I think they were on sale and still probably around $230 IIRC. I was very apprehensive however i can safely say that this is money well spent. i don't use iems when i'm chilling in my living room and prefer to listen to my home setup, however, I can see myself picking this up for a listen every now and then. The fit is very comfortable though they seem a bit on the bigger side. Will let it burn in before i completely fall in love with them.


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> So finally got the DZ 7 (6BA + 1DD) and as advised i am burning them in. I am really liking what i am hearing, however the highs needs to be tamed a little. Got a 8 wire SPC after market cable too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice iem,  i saw very positive feedbacks about these DZ7 and DZ8/9  , looking forward to your impressions  ,


----------



## dweaver

Here is my review of the B400. Very nice IEM and a very good price in my opinion...


----------



## jant71 (Oct 28, 2017)

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks Jant71 for your quick and deep impressions of the Elecom 1010.  Sounds like more an allrounder than the GB1000, which
> is a bass monster.....glad you are enjoying them and find them worthy of the best of the mid tier current iems!
> Im still waiting on the Master and PM6 so holding up judgement on the Trinity products till new engineering break throughs come about.
> I still really like the double dynamic Trinity drivers(Sabres).
> ...




   I'll quote this here post as  I really have had a nice GB1000 renaissance here. Obviously a solid earphone but not quite working for me back then esp. as a quick grab and go with just a player w/o an amp. Now though I have had some other earphones since and always good to try things so now the GB1000 with large UiiSii CM5 tips(wide bore, not butterfly) along with my Sidy/BGVP "B" tuning cable which is the mids cable making the likeable GB1000 mids more apparent/forward. Of course sounding like a ASG model means some good mids but just a bit more help from BGVP makes them pretty sweet. Then I finish it off on my Cowon using the Feel The Wind preset which is airy and thins them out from big and bassy towards a preferred balance and helps the clarity being airy and brighter sound. Of course they still have the semi-open big stage which is still the best I have for in-ears atm. Plus, the bass reach is excellent and those sweet mids. Just sold my CH9T but not missing them outside of needing a clip since they are straight down style. Actually like the Elecom house sound more. GB1000 tweaked is bigger and lower reach than the Pioneer and like the sig better; CC1000 is not as good as the Pioneer but still like the signature a little better, and always said the CH1010 edged out the CH9T though that one is much like the Pioneer sig with a little bass and treble reduced.

   Indeed how Trinity have fallen out so bad. I see they have a new upgraded dual phase that they were selling for $32 pre-sale(not that anyone will ever see them lol). So, the $72 pre-sale they had for the Sabre was still big profit for them if they can sell the upgraded Beryllium version for much cheaper. They were set to make big $$$ but f'd it up as we know the profit on these things. Like DM5 with cables and four drivers for $65 including the sellers profit so how much to make them? I was one of the few get over, relatively speaking, on Trinity as the Sabre I paid for turned into the PM4 w/o having to pay the balance of $42 to upgrade. TBH, the PM4 was only really worth that price anyhow.


----------



## ericp10

So some of my head-fi family still dealing with Trinity?


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> So finally got the DZ 7 (6BA + 1DD) and as advised i am burning them in. I am really liking what i am hearing, however the highs needs to be tamed a little. Got a 8 wire SPC after market cable too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Get a good upgrade copper cable and burn those babies in! I still LOVE mine. Happy listening.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 28, 2017)

ericp10 said:


> So some of my head-fi family still dealing with Trinity?



I hope not. As far as making new purchases anyhow. Seems quite a few still waiting(holding out hope I guess) or trying to get refunds. No Discovery Thread denizens though as we are smarter than gen pop.


----------



## Ahmad313

ericp10 said:


> So some of my head-fi family still dealing with Trinity?


No way  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

ericp10 said:


> Nice! Get a good upgrade copper cable and burn those babies in! I still LOVE mine. Happy listening.


Have you audition their upper models DZ8/9/12  ,???


----------



## ericp10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you audition their upper models DZ8/9/12  ,???




Just the DZ7. Something happen and we had a disconnect when they tried to get me to try the other models (I think I had some family issues to take care of).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> So some of my head-fi family still dealing with Trinity?


can one still get refunds for unfulfilled orders????


----------



## HungryPanda

one can try, I'm just waiting patiently


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately between the Geek Wave and The Trinity mess I have some funds tied up in both encounters. Have yet to get my Hunters. Though it does look like someone recently got theirs on the thread. But that is just one guy among many that are still waiting for their Hunters or PM-6s. 

What a huge fart that was. In other news it does seem after 3 years in development the Geek Wave seems to be a realization. Very surprising. I hope Trinity don't take 3 years for them to show up with the product like LH has.


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately between the Geek Wave and The Trinity mess I have some funds tied up in both encounters. Have yet to get my Hunters. Though it does look like someone recently got theirs on the thread. But that is just one guy among many that are still waiting for their Hunters or PM-6s.
> 
> What a huge fart that was. In other news it does seem after 3 years in development the Geek Wave seems to be a realization. Very surprising. I hope Trinity don't take 3 years for them to show up with the product like LH has.



Indeed, noticed some recent activity in Geek Wave thread.  But I have no idea how they can deliver anything since most likely they already burned through all the collected crowdfunding money (what typically happens to most of the companies who don't deliver 2-3 years after the campaign is over)...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ultimately they have records or should have records of what folks ordered. They owe a lot to the folks that was patient through the years. I think the bigger problem for LH is that what they promised 3 years ago is now fairly standard on newer daps that cost way cheaper than even their mid tier Waves with no wifi and Bluetooth capabilities. So not even close to the value they once touted in the beginning of the campaign. 

As long as they bring something out I will close that chapter, never again will I buy a crowd funding product, and Trinity. What a sham is all I can say. So many people jaded from the whole thing. They will have to blow up the whole thing and start all over again under another name as I am gonna doubt anyone will buy Trinity stuff again.


----------



## ericp10

They gave me my money back right away (after initially telling me I couldn't get it back, but I persuaded them otherwise). I'm sorry for those of you who still have funds tied up. I thought Bob was a good guy, and my understanding is that he left Trinity.


----------



## Ahmad313

ericp10 said:


> They gave me my money back right away (after initially telling me I couldn't get it back, but I persuaded them otherwise). I'm sorry for those of you who still have funds tied up. I thought Bob was a good guy, and my understanding is that he left Trinity.


Not only Bob  , Jake and Dan also left the trinity  ,


----------



## doctorjazz

Also in to LH Labs for a Wave (and 2 other items), it does look like they are coming to life (but they aren't promising a Wave until next year sometime, which will bring it to 4 years). How good it sounds remains to be seen...


----------



## superuser1

Now the Wave has aptx HD and wifi abg or something. However, all this is on paper, still!?


----------



## Selenium

I've see Bob on FB I think...he's running some new company and was posting lots of pics of a new earphone which he said was the best he'd ever heard. I'll see if I can find it. Haven't seen any new posts in a while.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> I've see Bob on FB I think...he's running some new company and was posting lots of pics of a new earphone which he said was the best he'd ever heard. I'll see if I can find it. Haven't seen any new posts in a while.


Yes you are right  he is trying to run a new company  , i forget the name of that company maybe IMR or something like this  ,


----------



## Selenium

Ahmad313 said:


> Yes you are right  he is trying to run a new company  , i forget the name of that company maybe IMR or something like this  ,



Yes. IMRacoustics.


----------



## B9Scrambler

There's already a review it on the site here. Some loaner review copies are floating about.


----------



## peter123

I'd bet they're the best things eva but delivery neva


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> I'll quote this here post as  I really have had a nice GB1000 renaissance here. Obviously a solid earphone but not quite working for me back then esp. as a quick grab and go with just a player w/o an amp. Now though I have had some other earphones since and always good to try things so now the GB1000 with large UiiSii CM5 tips(wide bore, not butterfly) along with my Sidy/BGVP "B" tuning cable which is the mids cable making the likeable GB1000 mids more apparent/forward. Of course sounding like a ASG model means some good mids but just a bit more help from BGVP makes them pretty sweet. Then I finish it off on my Cowon using the Feel The Wind preset which is airy and thins them out from big and bassy towards a preferred balance and helps the clarity being airy and brighter sound. Of course they still have the semi-open big stage which is still the best I have for in-ears atm. Plus, the bass reach is excellent and those sweet mids. Just sold my CH9T but not missing them outside of needing a clip since they are straight down style. Actually like the Elecom house sound more. GB1000 tweaked is bigger and lower reach than the Pioneer and like the sig better; CC1000 is not as good as the Pioneer but still like the signature a little better, and always said the CH1010 edged out the CH9T though that one is much like the Pioneer sig with a little bass and treble reduced.
> 
> Indeed how Trinity have fallen out so bad. I see they have a new upgraded dual phase that they were selling for $32 pre-sale(not that anyone will ever see them lol). So, the $72 pre-sale they had for the Sabre was still big profit for them if they can sell the upgraded Beryllium version for much cheaper. They were set to make big $$$ but f'd it up as we know the profit on these things. Like DM5 with cables and four drivers for $65 including the sellers profit so how much to make them? I was one of the few get over, relatively speaking, on Trinity as the Sabre I paid for turned into the PM4 w/o having to pay the balance of $42 to upgrade. TBH, the PM4 was only really worth that price anyhow.



Yep, Trinity still owes me a DAP and the Phoenix two driver headphones.  think i will ever hear them????
so would you recommend the Pioneer as a single dynamic driver champion jant71?


----------



## HungryPanda

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yep, Trinity still owes me a DAP and the Phoenix two driver headphones.  think i will ever hear them????
> so would you recommend the Pioneer as a single dynamic driver champion jant71?



I'm in the same boat, a Phoenix, Icarus 2 and Icarus 4


----------



## Lurk650

Selenium said:


> I've see Bob on FB I think...he's running some new company and was posting lots of pics of a new earphone which he said was the best he'd ever heard. I'll see if I can find it. Haven't seen any new posts in a while.



He also claimed the PM4 as "teh gr8est thang evaR" and we all know how badly that thing failed to live up to the hype


----------



## jant71

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yep, Trinity still owes me a DAP and the Phoenix two driver headphones.  think i will ever hear them????
> so would you recommend the Pioneer as a single dynamic driver champion jant71?



Popped in to hear the latest but not really keeping up as I don't have a horse in the running anymore.  Getting either a refund or an item is seemingly rough sledding. 

Pioneer maybe top of the budget dynamics with the right cable or balanced perhaps as some have touted them. Not better than Elecom stock though. CH1010 is equal and cheaper. CH2010 is better and also much cheaper if you don't need over ear or MMCX of course. Pioneer may not be the best $$$ value but is one of the more agreeable with most gear so nearly everyone will really like them outside of those who have issue with the 7mm nozzle size.




Lurk650 said:


> He also claimed the PM4 as "teh gr8est thang evaR" and we all know how badly that thing failed to live up to the hype



Yep, not the greatest things ever as even when they have great ability they still aren't the best for things like being heavy and not very ergonomic nor the best cohesion of hybrid tech though I haven't their best stuff. Not that you could trust to even get to hear them


----------



## Ahmad313

Lurk650 said:


> He also claimed the PM4 as "teh gr8est thang evaR" and we all know how badly that thing failed to live up to the hype


+1,  agreed  ,


----------



## bjaardker

FWIW, as someone who was burned hard on the PM4, I was able to get a hold of the IcarusIII and it's actually a very competent IEM. It's everything the PM4 should have been. It only took them 3 tries to get it right.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think they make some good iems but their business model is wrong all the way around. It will probably kill them in the end if it already hasn't


----------



## peter123

bjaardker said:


> FWIW, as someone who was burned hard on the PM4, I was able to get a hold of the IcarusIII and it's actually a very competent IEM. It's everything the PM4 should have been. It only took them 3 tries to get it right.



I have to agree with this. The PM4 was certainly not for me but the Icarus III is pretty good for $100. Recently I've had a couple of episodes with the filters coming off when changing tips so I'd guess they didn't improve the qc (I had the same problem with my first pair of PM4).


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta let us know how these are @jant71  AUGLAMOUR-RT-1


----------



## dweaver

Big honking driver and shell... It will either be a bassy mess or 3D delight...

That color one actually looks tempting...


----------



## jant71

I do have the colorful coming. Is there any other one to get? 

Well, not gonna be a bassy mess cause of the Graphene driver. As James444 will tell you(as he is on a bit of a Graphene kick) they can be quite bassy yet still not be muddy or congested. A hybrid so not just the one driver in there. Hopefully the supposed time they took with them pays off. The dual bore and proper crossover also point to them being well designed. Also had the RX-1 so know they can tune quite well.

Hopefully my pair show up within the next week.


----------



## mochill

New Discovery, fidue A85 vigro is on Amazon Japan , around $500


----------



## jant71

It is on Penon for $399. Too much $$$ just like Sirius A91. $299 sounds better


----------



## mochill

Yup, just checked penon and saw $399 which sounds better


----------



## waynes world (Oct 31, 2017)

jant71 said:


> I do have the colorful coming. Is there any other one to get?
> 
> Well, not gonna be a bassy mess cause of the Graphene driver. As James444 will tell you(as he is on a bit of a Graphene kick) they can be quite bassy yet still not be muddy or congested. A hybrid so not just the one driver in there. Hopefully the supposed time they took with them pays off. The dual bore and proper crossover also point to them being well designed. Also had the RX-1 so know they can tune quite well.
> 
> Hopefully my pair show up within the next week.



Addendum: the black/grey RT-1's look pretty cool, and the writeup is quite intriguing. Almost makes me want to try iems again!

Graphene can be good! I really love the $22 (if you ask for a headfi discount) DIY Graphene earbuds (awesome bass):


----------



## jant71 (Oct 31, 2017)

^ You need to find me a bud that uses the Senn MX880 housing 

I am but anyone else interested in the Vsonic cans?? Appear to be both BT or wired and use CNT drivers so finally something after the JVC S series that continues the nanotube tradition Of course Vsonic build has had issues in the past and them going to other form factors(their earbuds aren't very good at all) doesn't automatically mean great things. Not a slam dunk but interesting to me when they show up.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> ^ You need to find me a bud that uses the Senn MX880 housing
> 
> I am but anyone else interested in the Vsonic cans?? Appear to be both BT or wired and use CNT drivers so finally something after the JVC S series that continues the nanotube tradition Of course Vsonic build has had issues in the past and them going to other form factors(their earbuds aren't very good at all) doesn't automatically mean great things. Not a slam dunk but interesting to me when they show up.



Where the heck did you find those? And whatever happened to black lol? Apart from that, their form factor seems a bit off to me. Still, if they end up sounding quite good and not costing a fortune, I'll keep an open mind . Then again, it will probably take them 5 years to get to production, so we'll have a while to anticipate


----------



## jant71

I'm assuming the form factor is different a bit due to how they fold and apparently try to be dual wear style...




...and looks like he is wearing the black


----------



## dweaver

Those cheapy earphones I mentioned a few pages back finally showed up. Alas they appear to be a bassy IEM with decent mids but pretty rolled off treble. I think I will throw them on the burner and see if the bass improves a bit and the treble comes alive. All 3 drivers being dynamic based thry might change with some burnin but out of the box they are exactly as described. To bad since they have very nice shell and fit.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> I'm assuming the form factor is different a bit due to how they fold and apparently try to be dual wear style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! They look better there. That "dual wear style" initially gets a "What" from me, but if it actually works, that might be pretty cool.


----------



## mochill

I want the vsonic


----------



## dweaver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK that cheapy IEM I picked up from ebay is a bit of a dog I recommend it be avoided. I am burning it in but have little hope for it. On the other hand this little AKG IEM is quite nice for the $30 I paid for it. It's all plastic but I actually like it more than the more expensive AKG IEM I own.


----------



## Ahmad313

dweaver said:


> Those cheapy earphones I mentioned a few pages back finally showed up. Alas they appear to be a bassy IEM with decent mids but pretty rolled off treble. I think I will throw them on the burner and see if the bass improves a bit and the treble comes alive. All 3 drivers being dynamic based thry might change with some burnin but out of the box they are exactly as described. To bad since they have very nice shell and fit.


The cable is detachable  ,??


----------



## dweaver

Unfortunately no for either IEM.

Hey Jant71 is that RT-1 only available without mic or am I doing something wrong on the Penon Audio website?


----------



## jant71

No, there are mic versions on Aliexpress so it is just Penon that doesn't have them atm. Might not be in stock as I could swear I chose from mic/non-mic options when I ordered. They also seemed to run out of the first batch as they were out of stock for a bit. I was gonna ask in the Chinese brand thread who bought since they sold out quick. Maybe they haven't got mic versions back in yet.


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> ^ You need to find me a bud that uses the Senn MX880 housing
> 
> I am but anyone else interested in the Vsonic cans?? Appear to be both BT or wired and use CNT drivers so finally something after the JVC S series that continues the nanotube tradition


Actually, according to Vsonic's CEO the diaphragms are not just CNT coated like other manufacturers' products but entirely made of CNT like the gr09


----------



## jant71

It is the sound is that matters though Perfectly fine with coated drivers. As with all things it is how well the execution is done. The evaporated titanium drivers in my classic CD666 will be tough to beat. If, like the GR09, those diaphragms makes them sound a bit darker with less treble emphasis and they chose the wrong pads that could accentuate that. More to it as the right earpads, housing, damping, etc. make whatever the driver is sound anywhere from subpar to excellent. I may not like them as they could be too dark and I might want more emphasis up top. 

Like with their earbuds, say UU2 for example, they totally missed and they lacked bass way too much. Vsonic going to the headphone form factor and getting it right isn't a must have blind purchase type of thing. Very interesting and with potential but not proven just yet.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 1, 2017)

New JVC are here it seems...http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/special/class-s/solidege/

Solidege FD01 and FD02, priced ~$400 and $280 respectively.
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/ha-fd01/

From translations...
 "D3" 11 mm diameter driver unit is developed with Dignified (the Lin) and Distinct (clear), named from the Delightful (cosy) three D. Vibration plate features two polymer polymer material (PEN/PET) coated with amorphous carbon (DLC/CB) two kinds of "DLC domedual carbon", "acuratmotioneadamper" drive it accurately.

One mechanism to rotate 360-degree nozzle, adjust the angle to your ear and to pursue the best fit. By this mechanism, typically rack and rack ears either wearing style also adapted can be. And structure only interchangeable nozzles (J-mount nozzle Exchange System) and can replace titanium and brass-stainless steel nozzles are installed in the factory. That remains the frequency for the filter are the same, only the sound changes appear.

MMCX and BT cable available and new Spiral Dot+ eartips.


FD01





FD02


----------



## mochill

Want the fd01


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> New JVC are here it seems...http://www3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphone/special/class-s/solidege/
> 
> Solidege FD01 and FD02, priced ~$400 and $280 respectively.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between the FD01 and FD02  ,


----------



## mochill

01 has better cable and new spirldot tips


----------



## Ahmad313

mochill said:


> 01 has better cable and new spirldot tips


Well  , so there is no technical or sonic difference  ,


----------



## jant71

Okay, so before work this morning the link to the product pages was error 404...
FD01:
*Main features*
*High growth by the full stainless body and contours of low range*
Adopt a sound clear and growth to achieve full stainless body. Stainless steel with high strength eliminates the added flavor of the sound. To represent high quality and solid sound, as well as the growth of high and contours of low range provides.





See SOLIDEGE 01 inner.




See SOLIDEGE 01 inner.
Housing internal images
*D3 driver unit with the newly developed to enable high-fidelity sound tight solid*
Newly developed diaphragm, air, metal driver case for solids with a tight high-fidelity sound for the D3 (Dignified (dignified) and Distinct (clear), Delightful (comfortable)) driver unit is mounted.
* D3: Dignified (dignified) and Distinct (clear), Delightful (cosy) 

*1) DLC carbon dome dual vibrating plate*
 Supple on the vibration plate periphery moderate vibration plate Center of dome have higher strength and meticulously describes the music, combining PEN Dome to the carbon-coated PET diaphragm coated with DLC (diamond like carbon).
*2) acuratmotioneadamper*
 Newly designed air delivers the precise movements of the diaphragm.
*3) titanium driver case*
 Adopt high strength titanium material driver case, eliminate the added flavor of the sound.






*Final just mechanism to enable a perfect fit*




< Usually hung > and < ears hang >
Adopt the final just mechanism to rotate 360-degree nozzle, giving consideration to the shape of the ears depends on people. Achieve the nozzle can be adjusted to any angle, usually seat and ears corresponding to two rack styles, as well as an ideal fit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Adopt a MMCX connector use detachable gluevecabl*




Adopt a MMCX connector. Also, Groove with gluevecabl, and to involving realized lots of strength.


*J mount nozzle Exchange System with different materials, the industry's first * 1replacement nozzle*
J mount nozzle Exchange System comes with replacement nozzles in the industry for the first time different * 1 materials, offering customized instrument is adopted. The difference between the tone of each metal by selecting from three materials (titanium, brass, stainless steel) nozzle.
 As a * 1: includes a replacement nozzle will be released 11 November innaiyaheddohon lanyard. 11/1 current (according to the company).






*Adopt high grade cable separate from the l/r, clear provides a natural spatial representation*
By completely separate until the plug l/r from the body, improves the separation clear across the empty expression natural. High grade cable core wire also reviewed further, made it possible to grow tone and delicate.

*Included with the earpiece employs the industry's first * 2 materials, reviewed the shape spiral dot +(plus)*




Diffuse reflection sound in the ear piece earpiece with dimples cause deterioration of sound quality by reducing the turbidity sound, delivers clear sound, popular spiraled tire pieces. Was included with the machine, its material and shape, evolved further spiral dot +(plus) earpiece. Delivers a natural fit as iFit material SMP with mechanical characteristics similar to the skin in the industry for the first time * 2 would be used, and suppresses the added flavor, forget the existence of the earpiece, further strengthen expressiveness by review of the shape.
 * 2: SMP iFit is a stock company SMP technologies ' products. Our SMP Technologies Inc. in cooperation with SMP iFit in the industry for the first time earpiece material adopted. (11/2017 late release calendar innaiyaheddohon lanyard with 11/1 current survey)







*Carrying case*








*Plug & minutes Kibe*




*Package*





*HA-FD01 main specifications*
*Nicknamed * SOLIDEGE 01 inner
*Model* Dynamic types
*Driver unit* 11 mm diameter
D3 driver unit
*Output sound pressure level* 103dB/1mW
*Playback frequency range* 8 Hz-52000 Hz
*Impedance* 16 Ω
*Maximum allowable input* 200 mW (IEC*)
*Cable* MMCX connector type detachable 1.2 m
(Y type) OFC lines
Heigladegluevecabl
*Input plug* 3.5 mm dia. 24-gold plated
Stereo mini plug (straight)
*Weight (without cable)* 20.0 g 

and the FD-02:
*Main features*
*High growth by the full stainless body and contours of low range*
Adopt a sound clear and growth to achieve full stainless body. Stainless steel with high strength eliminates the added flavor of the sound. To represent high quality and solid sound, as well as the growth of high and contours of low range provides.





'02 inner SOLIDEGE.




'02 inner SOLIDEGE.
Housing internal images
*D3 driver unit with the newly developed to enable high-fidelity sound tight solid*
Newly developed diaphragm, air, metal driver case for solids with a tight high-fidelity sound for the D3 (Dignified (dignified) and Distinct (clear), Delightful (comfortable)) driver unit is mounted.
* D3: Dignified (dignified) and Distinct (clear), Delightful (cosy) 

*1) DLC carbon domedual vibrating plate*
 Supple on the vibration plate periphery moderate vibration plate Center of dome have higher strength and meticulously describes the music, combining PEN Dome to the carbon-coated PET diaphragm coated with DLC (diamond like carbon).
*2) acuratmotioneadamper*
 Newly designed air provides a vibrating plate for accurate movement.
*3) stainless steel driver case*
 Adopt stainless steel driver case, eliminate the added flavor of the sound.






*Final just mechanism to enable a perfect fit*




< Usually hung > and < ears hang >
Adopt the final just mechanism to rotate 360-degree nozzle, giving consideration to the shape of the ears depends on people. Achieve the nozzle can be adjusted to any angle, usually seat and ears corresponding to two rack styles, as well as an ideal fit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Adopt a MMCX connector use detachable gluevecabl*




Adopt a MMCX connector. Also, Groove with gluevecabl, and to involving realized lots of strength.


*Adopt a spiraled tire pieces that provide clear sound*
Adopt the diffuse reflections of the ear piece in a dimple earpiece wall to cause loss of sound quality by reducing the turbidity sound pieces spiraled tire to deliver clear sound. Choose the size that best fits your ear, 5 sizes (S, MS, M, ML, L) included.





*⇒ replacement earpiece*





Ear piece sectional
*Carrying case*




*Plug & minutes Kibe*




*Package*





*HA-FD02 main specifications*
*Nicknamed * 02 inner SOLIDEGE
*Model* Dynamic types
*Driver unit* 11 mm diameter
D3 driver unit
*Output sound pressure level* 103dB/1mW
*Playback frequency range* 8 Hz-52000 Hz
*Impedance* 16 Ω
*Maximum allowable input* 200 mW (IEC*)
*Cable* MMCX connector type detachable 1.2 m
(Y type) OFC lines
Gluevecabl
*Input plug* 3.5 mm dia. 24-gold plated
Stereo mini plug (L-type)
*Weight (without cable)* 20.0 g


----------



## jant71 (Nov 1, 2017)

mochill said:


> 01 has better cable and new spiraldot tips



What else though is missing from the FD01??
HINT:


----------



## mochill

Ahhhhhhhhhhh yes the tuning nozzles


----------



## Tommy C

Looks very interesting.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> What else though is missing from the FD01 FD02??



Fixed that for ya 
(but I knew what you meant)


----------



## jant71

Well, I went missing "from" the FD01. Can something be missing from a place it never really was.


----------



## dweaver

So the FD02 has tuning filter and the FD01 does not, right? If so that means the FD02 is the higher end model, correct?

Any idea on what these new gems are going to cost?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 1, 2017)

No,  whats missing in the FD02 is the FD01's cable and filters and SD+ tips. $400 for the FD01 and $280 for the FD02.

Also noticed another difference as the FD01 "driver case" is Titanium vs. stainless steel in the FD02.


----------



## robervaul

New brand HYLA (This is JP made. So it will now be called HYLA, China made: Oriolus)
http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/blog/?p=34322

Silver one is Nerva X - 10 BA's around $2400 






Purple one is HYLA - HYLA - 1DD, 2BA, 1DD Ceramic ~$900


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Okay, so before work this morning the link to the product pages was error 404...
> FD01:
> *Main features*
> *High growth by the full stainless body and contours of low range*
> ...


+1,


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> What else though is missing from the FD01??
> HINT:


Well  , three different material nozzles  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> No,  whats missing in the FD02 is the FD01's cable and filters and SD+ tips. $400 for the FD01 and $280 for the FD02.
> 
> Also noticed another difference as the FD01 "driver case" is Titanium vs. stainless steel in the FD02.


Yes this is JVC style  , the FW01 is expensive than FW02  ,


----------



## Lurk650

Does anybody know what is going to come about of those over ear IEMs from Meze. Can't seem to find any info? They looked really nice.


----------



## superuser1

Yes i believe they are in development and some news was supposed to be out this month. Not sure though. But the Meze iem prototypes do look delicious.


----------



## mochill

Dunu topsound exhibit the new iems , falcon c ( flagship single CNT driver) and dn-? ( 5 driver hybrid with one berrylium driver)


----------



## mochill




----------



## Ahmad313

mochill said:


> Dunu topsound exhibit the new iems , falcon c ( flagship single CNT driver) and dn-? ( 5 driver hybrid with one berrylium driver)


What is CNT driver  ,?  is that some type of dynamic driver  ,?


----------



## mochill

Ahmad313 said:


> What is CNT driver  ,?  is that some type of dynamic driver  ,?


Carbon nanotube diaphragm


----------



## Ahmad313

mochill said:


>


I am planning for a bank robbery  ,


----------



## Lurk650

Those Falcon-C look similar-ish to the Dita Truth


----------



## Dsnuts

Liking the new JVCs new Dunus.  Interesting we are seeing the resurgence of carbon based drivers. Glad Both JVC and DUNU are starting to use them. Always thought they had more potential.  

Will be interesting to hear how these newer earphones come out.


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Nov 2, 2017)

might have to burn them in for a godzillion hours.....the Jvc nano carbon headphones took forever to burn in, if they ever did...
stayed bassy which bled into the midrange and also masked the treble....lets hope this application of the technology works
betta!


----------



## jant71

These are DLC, or Diamond Like Carbon. Not the same as CNT and not really that bassy supposedly. True in the case of the CKS1100 which I had which were DLC(but they kinda lacked the charm and fun engaging nature of a CKS1000 in exchange for better balance and detail). Plus stainless and titanium do keep those vibrations down and should be better to keep that bass tighter. One of the filters should also tone the bass down some. Solidege also doesn't seem to be a bassy series like XX or the Woodies. Don't think there is too much to worry about this time as far as too much bass. Perhaps burn in will take a while to mature it to the best refinement though.

JVC also taking the XX Hi-Res the BT route...


----------



## Ahmad313

FiiO f9 Pro  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

FiiO FH-1  , 1DD+1 BA  ,


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit off topic. Just got me one of these SNES classics.  Super Mario Kart anyone?? https://www.christianpost.com/news/snes-classic-hits-2-million-mark-in-units-sold-worldwide-205034/

These are harder come by than you would imagine.


----------



## superuser1

Just got the Moondrop Nameless - highly irritating micro-phonics prone cable but otherwise it sounds very decent.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok this is a not a new find but given the price I was able to get it and that I had a gift card for that store I had to bite as I always wanted to try one of this companies higher end IEM's. For any Canadian members, these beauties are on sale at Visions Electronics for only $38. Have to say my brief listen so far has given me a huge smile. These things have a very nice full rich sound with cymbals having great presence with just the right amount of crash and decay. Vocals are also close to perfect as well. With singers like Patricia Barber having just a hint of sibilance which is spot on considering her enunciation of S's and T's. About the only area they might lack is sub-bass which is fully present but lacking a bit in heft.

So what are these beauties? Take a peak...


BTW DS this simple dual hybrid stomps a mud hole in the 1More Quad filling in all the things the Quad lacks in regards to clarity and dynamics while still having at least as good a 3D sound stage.

I would say this is the first dual hybrid I have really liked. All for only $38... Crazy!


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> Just got the Moondrop Nameless - highly irritating micro-phonics prone cable but otherwise it sounds very decent.


Can you post a pic  , 
I have moondrop single BA iem which is very beautiful, solid and decent sounding iem,


----------



## superuser1

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you post a pic  ,
> I have moondrop single BA iem which is very beautiful, solid and decent sounding iem,


This is just a bud. If youre still interested ill post a pic. Sorry i am being a bit lazy


----------



## Lurk650

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you post a pic  ,
> I have moondrop single BA iem which is very beautiful, solid and decent sounding iem,


https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32830971670.html


----------



## superuser1

Lurk650 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32830971670.html


Thank you very much for that.


----------



## bjaardker

Ahh Carbon Nanotubes....those were the good old days weren't they? Back in the days of those JVCs that had sound far beyond what we could imagine for a fraction of the cost.

Nowdays all of the Chi-Fi makes those innocent days of Tenso remailing and TJ Maxx bargain bin hunting seem so quaint.


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> This is just a bud. If youre still interested ill post a pic. Sorry i am being a bit lazy


It's Ok  , thanks  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Lurk650 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32830971670.html


Thanks mate  ,


----------



## superuser1

Some new cables arrived 
2.5 mm balanced and 3.5 mm


----------



## drbluenewmexico

superuser1 said:


> Some new cables arrived
> 2.5 mm balanced and 3.5 mm


nice looking! who made them, cost, links, etc??? sound?


----------



## Lurk650

Not really a "discovery" but I got a Triton8 Hybrid Cable from @alpha421. Highly, highly recommend. It's costly but so far has been worth it.


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> Some new cables arrived
> 2.5 mm balanced and 3.5 mm


Beautiful cables  ,


----------



## Tommy C

dweaver said:


> Ok this is a not a new find but given the price I was able to get it and that I had a gift card for that store I had to bite as I always wanted to try one of this companies higher end IEM's. For any Canadian members, these beauties are on sale at Visions Electronics for only $38. Have to say my brief listen so far has given me a huge smile. These things have a very nice full rich sound with cymbals having great presence with just the right amount of crash and decay. Vocals are also close to perfect as well. With singers like Patricia Barber having just a hint of sibilance which is spot on considering her enunciation of S's and T's. About the only area they might lack is sub-bass which is fully present but lacking a bit in heft.
> 
> So what are these beauties? Take a peak...
> 
> ...



Insane deal.  Just placed an order and going to pick it up a little later. 
Thanks for the heads up @dweaver


----------



## jant71 (Nov 4, 2017)

The first ebay seller has posted the FD01/02 for pre-sale at $496 and $368 lol. Not gonna link and give them any exposure though.

JVC BT slated to come on Nov. 9th...https://www.amazon.co.jp/ARX01BT-CLASS-S-K2テクノロジー搭載-Bluetooth・NFC対応-MMCX端子採用/dp/B076WBHD5V

And to update, my RT-1 are in NY at customs atm and scheduled to be in my grubby little hands Wed.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> JVC BT slated to come on Nov. 9th...https://www.amazon.co.jp/ARX01BT-CLASS-S-K2テクノロジー搭載-Bluetooth・NFC対応-MMCX端子採用/dp/B076WBHD5V



So, that's 24295 yen or $212 US for a bluetooth cable?


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> The first ebay seller has posted the FD01/02 for pre-sale at $496 and $368 lol. Not gonna link and give them any exposure though.
> 
> JVC BT slated to come on Nov. 9th...https://www.amazon.co.jp/ARX01BT-CLASS-S-K2テクノロジー搭載-Bluetooth・NFC対応-MMCX端子採用/dp/B076WBHD5V
> 
> And to update, my RT-1 are in NY at customs atm and scheduled to be in my grubby little hands Wed.



lol- Usually these people are just forwarding from amazon.jp, anyway. Sometimes it even comes direct from amazon


----------



## superuser1

drbluenewmexico said:


> nice looking! who made them, cost, links, etc??? sound?


Thanks
I think they were about $40 each and are 4 wire ones. A friend of mine got them for me therefore i am unable to share links with you.


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> So, that's 24295 yen or $212 US for a bluetooth cable?





Raketen said:


> lol- Usually these people are just forwarding from amazon.jp, anyway. Sometimes it even comes direct from amazon



I don't make the prices I just report them  Yes the JVC and the Sony(MUC-M2BT1) are $200 and if AT drops one it will probably be $200 esp. since their connector is proprietary but that will suck cause at least the JVC and Sony are MMCX and can be used on plenty of other models.


----------



## ericp10

Soooooooo???  I love the DZ7 so much that I may pull the trigger of the DZ12. I'll let you guys know if it's a bang-for-the-buck TOTL. Now, going back down to good sound under $100, that new Fiio intrigues me. Has anyone heard it yet. And any sound quality reports on that Monoprice planar earphone?


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> Soooooooo???  I love the DZ7 so much that I may pull the trigger of the DZ12. I'll let you guys know if it's a bang-for-the-buck TOTL. Now, going back down to good sound under $100, that new Fiio intrigues me. Has anyone heard it yet. And any sound quality reports on that Monoprice planar earphone?


Glad you know you're heading that way. I am loving the DZ 7 a lot. Still some burn in left but i hear them well. I would be really interested to hear your impressions on the DZ12 and dont vanish on us this time


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> Soooooooo???  I love the DZ7 so much that I may pull the trigger of the DZ12. I'll let you guys know if it's a bang-for-the-buck TOTL. Now, going back down to good sound under $100, that new Fiio intrigues me. Has anyone heard it yet. And any sound quality reports on that Monoprice planar earphone?



Is this what we're talking about?

I've been buying lots of earbuds from that store. Dangerous place lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Jant any report on the RT-1?? How it be man?


----------



## jant71

Okay, just got them.

The usual nice unboxing experience with Auglamour...








 

 


 

 

 


All the little boxes. One with the silicone pouch, one with the cord manager/cleaning tool. 6.3mm adapter/clip, one with the tip tray(not holding the installed extra pair of medium size). Plenty of little cards for warranty, authentication/registering scan codes, accessory list, instructions and what not. 

Interestingly thick soft-ish rubber sheathed cable with a very small plug. Thick enough to cover the memory wire so you don't see it bulge and it continues that thick all the way through and is slightly loose fitting that you can squeeze it a bit. No chin slider on it is my only quibble this early.

Using the stock tips. They are a grippy silicone and remind me of the Aurisonic sure seal type w/o the curled in lip at the front. Nice tips.

Metal housing but a soft silicone covered back that is very comfy. fit my quite comfortably though not as small as the B400 are and closer to the Pioneer CH9T size. You'll notice the weird nozzle which seems to resin or acrylic poured in to fill/complete the dual bore. The one ugly looking part that isn't clean and well finished like the rest of the RT-1 but of course with tips on and in your ears you don't really see it.

Very early but the sound is warm and smooth. The graphene driver isn't there yet for sure and seems a little bit thick and not quite as articulate as it will be after a while. What many of us have heard before. The dynamic bloom if you will. So far they are sweet sounding with good balance. A gentle slope from a bit more bass than mids and treble. Seem quite big stage-wise with good bass and treble extension. Treble is smooth and polite but still adds its detail and clarity. Very much like the B400 in that regard. Differs on the low end with the dynamic though which is a bit less than perfectly cohesive as a hybrid at this point but think it will round into shape. Coming from the B400 and CH9T popular signatures, we have another one here that is a kin to those. More like the Pioneer. Shame I recently sold those to not be able to A/B but I still have the Elecom CH1010 which is more balanced but being the same level will fill in nicely.  

So far, of course very handsome as expected and a very agreeable sound with no negative as of yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems like a solid buy for $55.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep, very fine for the $55 outside of the potentially sloppy looking resin. Quick comparison and I really think they will end up between the Pioneer and B400 for SQ level and, for me, trail neither as far as enjoyment/being a fun listen. Gonna be a good value for a while!

BTW, did measure the cable which is bigger than a JVC 2mm thick one at about 2.5mm thickness. Also tried some JVC(FX17 tips) which bring the nozzle up to the tip edge more and widen the bore. Does enlarge the stage size a bit but not quite the clarity. The tips they chose for them are a good match and the clarity and imaging are well done with them on. Not that I won't try even more but good to know they did there work there well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Might have to snap up a pair during 11/11 sale on aliexpress. By the way been eyeing all sorts of cables on the Ali and I gotta say there will be some fantastic deals for balanced cables on the site this Saturday.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 7, 2017)

Of course you'll need two pin for these  Speaking of, I did try my UE cable on them and liked how they sounded. Different it seemed as far as presentation. Not sure if one was better than the other though. Not like the PM4 where the cable let them down and the UE cable improved the presentation. I could see myself getting an Ethos cable for the RT-1 when a sale comes around.


----------



## snip3r77

Using 2.7mm pins? Better than Pioneer?


jant71 said:


> Okay, just got them.
> 
> The usual nice unboxing experience with Auglamour...
> 
> ...


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Might have to snap up a pair during 11/11 sale on aliexpress. By the way been eyeing all sorts of cables on the Ali and I gotta say there will be some fantastic deals for balanced cables on the site this Saturday.



I'm looking for one also. Maybe you can share your findings.
I saw one at NiceHCK , 
*Newest 4 Core 7N Copper And Silver Plated Cable 2.5/3.5mm Balanced Cable Earphone Upgrade Cable With MMCX Or 2Pin Connectors*


----------



## jant71

snip3r77 said:


> Using 2.7mm pins? Better than Pioneer?



Not better than Pioneer yet as far as I can tell but close to that level. I don't use that measurement. Either .78mm or .75mm. these are UE style.75 with pretty much the UE connector so they cap over slightly instead of just butting together flush like in this example pic...





...where the pins are inside some of the black plastic connector cap and the female part sticks out of the housing a bit...


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Might have to snap up a pair during 11/11 sale on aliexpress. By the way been eyeing all sorts of cables on the Ali and I gotta say there will be some fantastic deals for balanced cables on the site this Saturday.


Some links would be appreciated


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2017)

Will be doing some cable searching and I will post a link of the ones I have my eyes on on the discovery thread. Keep an eye out here. Some nice buys on the ali site. Load your credits on pay pal and lets see what deals we can find.


I can vouch for this one. My most recent cable. It is a larger cable but the sonics it produces for the money is straight bang for buck. Highly recommended for FX850 or DM5 users.
Will be $35 on ALi day.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=da9847f7-c715-44af-ba69-fb5dcb4d7cb0

This next one seems to be a higher end cleaner looking cable than the previous one.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...lgo_pvid=da9847f7-c715-44af-ba69-fb5dcb4d7cb0

A nice cheaper silver plated copper balanced cable for $20 on Ali day
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...lgo_pvid=da9847f7-c715-44af-ba69-fb5dcb4d7cb0

This is another cheaper balanced cable but more a hybrid silver/ copper combo.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...lgo_pvid=da9847f7-c715-44af-ba69-fb5dcb4d7cb0

An all black silver coated copper for $30ish balanced
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...lgo_pvid=002ac638-ff83-408d-a075-99a9cc227332

OOO I like this one. single ended but looks very nice for the price.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...lgo_pvid=002ac638-ff83-408d-a075-99a9cc227332

This last one is all copper. Love the looks of this one. Much cheaper on ALi day
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...lgo_pvid=002ac638-ff83-408d-a075-99a9cc227332


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2017)

Auglamour RT1 for $48 on Ali day
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=9320b87a-60f9-477c-a088-a7a7a747212d

Yet another hybrid cable. This one looks nice black and copper. Different.$29 on ali day
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...lgo_pvid=75f76685-8c49-48c9-8a52-c2d4f49b5312

A nice 4BA and dynamic 5 driver hybrid earphone for $136 anyone? To use with them nice cables? Anybody know anything about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Super-SD7-4BA-1DD-Hybrid-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-5-Drive-Units-Around-Ear-Earphone/32828263000.html?pvid=d264e6ab-eac8-4b6b-bee8-a8bef6c45fac&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&spm=2114.10010108.1000013.2.2e7211aexOp8AG&tpp=1&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2088_1_90158_iswistore&dp=54d2a639a634da9a7fde482bccd4ce48&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Fconversations%2Fnew-thread-for-2017.2566243%2Fpage-98&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1510111489777&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=932b3f99da3e45c09d5a6ac68b5edd74-1510111489777-03601-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766


----------



## Dsnuts

A 6 BA version for $115 on ALi day. OH dang! These things look custom even down to the otter box they come in. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...id=a295758a-7b98-44b4-aa6e-558f826ddbf1&tpp=1


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> A nice 4BA and dynamic 5 driver hybrid earphone for $136 anyone? To use with them nice cables? Anybody know anything about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Super-SD7-4BA-1DD-Hybrid-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-5-Drive-Units-Around-Ear-Earphone/32828263000.html?pvid=d264e6ab-eac8-4b6b-bee8-a8bef6c45fac&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&spm=2114.10010108.1000013.2.2e7211aexOp8AG&tpp=1&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2088_1_90158_iswistore&dp=54d2a639a634da9a7fde482bccd4ce48&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Fconversations%2Fnew-thread-for-2017.2566243%2Fpage-98&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1510111489777&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=932b3f99da3e45c09d5a6ac68b5edd74-1510111489777-03601-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766


I have the SD6 which is essentially a 6 BA unit. It great for the price and the build quality is very decent. And they are extremely light for a 6 BA and because of the modular design, are a great fit for me.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> A 6 BA version for $115 on ALi day. OH dang! These things look custom even down to the otter box they come in.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...id=a295758a-7b98-44b4-aa6e-558f826ddbf1&tpp=1


Thats the one. Totally worth the price!


----------



## Dsnuts

What is the sound signature on them?


----------



## snip3r77

superuser1 said:


> I have the SD6 which is essentially a 6 BA unit. It great for the price and the build quality is very decent. And they are extremely light for a 6 BA and because of the modular design, are a great fit for me.



6BA means 3 aside , right?


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> 6BA means 3 aside , right?


I feared the same and asked the seller. The seller confirmed and affirmed that its 6 BAs per side.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> What is the sound signature on them?


Not the best bass slam for the price. But certainly present in a polite way, the way BAs handle bass. Mids are full and there is a slight roll off in the upper highs. A decently balanced sound if you ask me. I would assume the top end can be pushed a little further with a SPC cable.


----------



## superuser1

Hey @suman134 

@Dsnuts wants to know a bit about the sound of the rhythmas. If you could kindly chime in.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> Not the best bass slam for the price. But certainly present in a polite way, the way BAs handle bass. Mids are full and there is a slight roll off in the upper highs. A decently balanced sound if you ask me. I would assume the top end can be pushed a little further with a SPC cable.



This is the reason why I am more interested in the hybrid one with the dynamic.. Damn and I just rebought a new Shanling M3s. This is the first such mass sale that I can recollect on ALibay and it is all about the CHINESE!!

I just realized I can get a fully custom balanced cable and a custom 5 BA hybrid earphone for less than $200 this Saturday. This is not good.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys see any interesting buys. Post a link on here. 

I was looking at some DAPs as well. There are some very interesting gadgets you can buy on Alibay for cheap. Will post a few when I see em.


----------



## Lurk650

Since when does AE take PayPal?

I have one balanced cable from AE, I think it's less than a year old and already turning green. Not even a daily usage cable. All of my cables except one have been from VE bc he's cheap, high quality and ships relatively fast. My single cable from Triton was quite a bit more but you can tell it's to a higher standard. 

Before getting the Triton I read quite a bit about cables and Purity, and IIRC you can't actually tell purity above 5N so all these 7N claims are false.


----------



## Dsnuts

Everything I linked uses Pay pal. Easy peasy. Makes it too easy to buy stuff on ALibay. Well if you want to talk about false. 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...arphone-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Can/32826560013.html   Anyone think this is real gold plating?


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> This is the reason why I am more interested in the hybrid one with the dynamic.. Damn and I just rebought a new Shanling M3s. This is the first such mass sale that I can recollect on ALibay and it is all about the CHINESE!!
> 
> I just realized I can get a fully custom balanced cable and a custom 5 BA hybrid earphone for less than $200 this Saturday. This is not good.


Link for the 5BA?


----------



## Raketen

Don't think anyone mentioned these neckspeakers yet, but Innerfidelity posted their Bose Soundwear review: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/bose-soundwear-companion-speaker

Got a set  myself- finding this type of design surprisingly useful, but sounds like a Bose-*** sounding Bose product.


----------



## suman134 (Nov 8, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> Hey @suman134
> 
> @Dsnuts wants to know a bit about the sound of the rhythmas. If you could kindly chime in.



 First of all thanks for the loan..  @superuser1

 Here is my take on it, with my one and only SPC cables from aliexpress. source cayin N3 + E5.

 " Rhythmas Has a nicely rounded bass for a BA based earphone, it has an okay impact, doesn't move much air, Doesn’t go as deep as the ES3 nor has the impact or rumble of the ES3 either but it has enough bass when compared to something like q-jays. It has a tilt towards mid bass but it's okay. Details is good for the price, mind you I am comparing it with kind of heavy weights ( for the rhythmas) here..

 Lower mid and mid Mid range are really nice for the price, it's not sharp like ES3 or q-jays, its more blunt like UE-900s san its grainy nature. Female vocals sound good, male vocals can sound slightly blunt. Mid range is good, fuller in comparison but again, lacks details. Mid stage is kind of cramped.. I think UE 900s does a fantastic job here. Overall stage is average at best.

  Problems start at upper mid where the Rhythmas starts loosing energy and doesn’t gain any afterwards. Take an UE-900s.. lose some details ( some, not "a bit") and energy, viola Rhythmas upper to high range it is. It doesn't have a B200 kind of layering and imaging, so.. figure..

 The biggest problem with the Rhythmas is that it lacks the critical amount of details I am used to with other BA based earphones, its a big jolly sounding earphone with okay type bass and isolation.

 Its not for critical listening, even for casual listeners I think a Final audio design F3100 or M7 pro can do a fantastic job with more engaging mid range and upper end energy, has better stage too, the cables of the F3100 can't be removed sadly. "

 And I think you should try the M7 pro for sure, for better bass.. and sharper notes.. and energetic upper mids.. and bigger stage.. and details.. And fitment.. and accessories.. and.. looks.. and.. enough.. End.


----------



## pr0b3r

*Hifi Boy, *another Chinese brand into personal audio.  I saw one of their products, the *OS V3 *at Penon's latest offerings on their *site*.

No full review about the thing yet but it seems like @audio123 got a unit early and is working on a full review.

Got me interested since rumors are the OS V3 is a close competition to the iBasso IT03 which I like, and for a lower price at $199.

Let's hope it's good.

*Hifi Boy OS V3* (2BA+1DD hybrid)






*Hifi Boy EO 8* (no idea about the configuration)


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Everything I linked uses Pay pal. Easy peasy. Makes it too easy to buy stuff on ALibay. Well if you want to talk about false.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...arphone-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Can/32826560013.html   Anyone think this is real gold plating?



I haven't used AE in almost 6 months so I had no idea they accept PayPal now. Sure glad I don't buy stuff from there anymore lol


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Will be doing some cable searching and I will post a link of the ones I have my eyes on on the discovery thread. Keep an eye out here. Some nice buys on the ali site. Load your credits on pay pal and lets see what deals we can find.
> 
> 
> I can vouch for this one. My most recent cable. It is a larger cable but the sonics it produces for the money is straight bang for buck. Highly recommended for FX850 or DM5 users.
> ...


Is there a general idea on how
Pure copper
Spc
Pure silver

Will sound ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Copper is more a full slightly warmer sound, excellent transparency and usually brings out the bass end of earphones.

SPC give a brighter sound even more transparency than pure copper. Bass is a bit tighter usually on earphones.

Pure silver I don't have much experience with but I would imagine it will give the best imaging and detail out of the 3.

Gold is supposed to be even better but boutique cable makers only use a slight sliver of gold and probably not all that pure and charge over 1K so IMO not worth it.


----------



## Lurk650

Whereas copper is warmer, silver can tend to be brighter BUT of course this false under the same boat as burn in. Some believe some don't


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Copper is more a full slightly warmer sound, excellent transparency and usually brings out the bass end of earphones.
> 
> SPC give a brighter sound even more transparency than pure copper. Bass is a bit tighter usually on earphones.
> 
> ...


The pure silver cable bring more clarity and details and as a result the sound feels more brighter ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Lurk650 said:


> Whereas copper is warmer, silver can tend to be brighter BUT of course this false under the same boat as burn in. Some believe some don't


so i am consider myself in the group who believes that a cable can effect on the sound ,


----------



## HungryPanda

Certainly cable material affects sound, I can always detect difference between silver and copper


----------



## Dsnuts

Been a fan of hybrid type cables myself lately. Best of both worlds. Gonna snap up on some cables this weekend.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Been a fan of hybrid type cables myself lately. Best of both worlds. Gonna snap up on some cables this weekend.


Yupp my Triton is my first Hybrid and it's fantastic with the Lyra II. I "think" I can tell the difference between it and the cheap $30 Chinese one I was using.


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the amazing LZ Big Dipper:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-big-dipper.22581/reviews


----------



## jant71 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like the look of this cable...




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...id=39382baa-4912-4f16-80b6-b580457d242c&tpp=1

Some more musings on the RT-1:

Used them on the commute today. Currently using Elecom hybrid tips. A few hours of burn in but seem to be a bit more balanced. Wider bore tips and large size tips can give a bit of flex with the Graphene driver though just inserting a bit slower eliminates it. They are capable of quite a bit higher than average isolation esp. if the RT-1's shape fit inside the ear well. That thick cable is a bit microphonic because of that though. A slider would help but there is none. Easy solve with some heat shrink since the small straight plug and Y will allow that shrink to go up the cable easily.

Now for the sound we have this graph from Penon...




And while I was thinking that the RT-1 is more of a "W" now as the bass boom goes away with tip or burn or combo of both. Not quite that graph though as that might seem a bit of a lack of seal. The W is there indeed but that treble representation, probably smoothed there, is probably not that high but more like that bass around 50Hz region is so more of a true W than that graph.

Impressive so far is the vocals lack of sibilance while still being quite vocal focused and articulate there. Bass reach is very good, treble is coming out more indeed than at first but rolls more than the bass does. graph is pretty close there. Treble isn't that extended but yet hides it quite well. Armature doing a nice job at being real, blending in and not trying to hard. Some hybrids push detail and get peaky or lack cohesion but here it works with the dynamic to blend in naturally and give a polite and real sounding highs. Can take a bit of boost yet may not need it depending on the gear. Again, not drawing too much focus but not smoothed or rolled where you ask "why is this a hybrid"? You can tell the armature is there and adds but tastefully so.

Liking the clarity with some thickness. Everything has good weight. Cymbals, vocals, guitars, drums. A bit more decay and weight but still no sibilance or excess smoothing. Have a feeling the right cable will push the RT-1 to higher technical ability for speed and detail but they are a really good outside earphone to have good isolation and a bit of a heavier sound to combat external noise nicely.

Think they are really shaping up a bit. Do like how they sound with the stock cable and they look beefy and impressive with it and the sheathing is silicone-like soft and comfy around the ears etc. still it isn't that light and doesn't let you forget it is there as other cables might. Not a love hate but more like a "really like but sometimes annoyed with" type of relation ship. Of course it can be swapped.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have my DM5 with me at work today and I have become a fan of graphene dynamics for bass. It seems to have some added substance for bass notes a bit of a plus on top of your standard dynamic drivers. From that graph it looks like sub bass should be on point with them RT-1s like it does on the DM5s. Will have to snap me up a silver pair soon to try out for myself. 

The real fear there is with ALi day coming soon. Might end up spending more on cables than the earphones themselves. Lol. So they look like .75mm 2 pin variety and not the larger .78mm 2 pin on the Rt-1?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yep, smaller/thinner pins will do the trick and not stretch the sockets.

RT-1 vs. CH1010



Out of the box, CH1010 was a clear victor. Today not so much. Nearly caught up. In the end I'm certain they will match(and perhaps exceed) the strong  and equally priced Japanese contender and the RT-1 can also go the balanced or upgrade cable route.  This obviously makes them a match for the CH9T stock as well but the RT-1 have more of a mid/vocal focus than the Pioneer do which is a nice enough change while still being somewhat similar.


----------



## twister6

Lots of disucssion about cables, so wanted to add one more.  Meeaudio guys just released a Balanced mmcx cable, and it's a real treat.  Similar to their premium SPC cable with the original Pinnacle P1, this is an updated version, lower impedance, and 2.5mm TRRS termination.  What's cool about it, this cable comes with a set of L-shaped matching adapters for 3.5mm TRRS balanced, 3.5mm TRS single ended, and 4.4mm TRRRS Penticonn balanced.  Pretty much you can use it with any/every source. http://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


----------



## Dsnuts

That cable is a great idea. Wish more folks would come up with the same. $100 it looks like on Amazon.


----------



## doctorjazz

But, it's not compatible with the Pono...sob...


----------



## Ahmad313

twister6 said:


> Lots of disucssion about cables, so wanted to add one more.  Meeaudio guys just released a Balanced mmcx cable, and it's a real treat.  Similar to their premium SPC cable with the original Pinnacle P1, this is an updated version, lower impedance, and 2.5mm TRRS termination.  What's cool about it, this cable comes with a set of L-shaped matching adapters for 3.5mm TRRS balanced, 3.5mm TRS single ended, and 4.4mm TRRRS Penticonn balanced.  Pretty much you can use it with any/every source. http://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET


very nice and beautiful cable ,


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Lots of disucssion about cables, so wanted to add one more.  Meeaudio guys just released a Balanced mmcx cable, and it's a real treat.  Similar to their premium SPC cable with the original Pinnacle P1, this is an updated version, lower impedance, and 2.5mm TRRS termination.  What's cool about it, this cable comes with a set of L-shaped matching adapters for 3.5mm TRRS balanced, 3.5mm TRS single ended, and 4.4mm TRRRS Penticonn balanced.  Pretty much you can use it with any/every source. http://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET



This is the way to do it! 

These days I only buy balanced cables for my headphones and just switch adapter after what source I'm using. This saves a lot of money (and space) in the long run.


----------



## jant71

What? They only did half the job! Mee needs to think about the other side too  Like here...




Make it also connect at the Y and swap for other connectors and not just MMCX lol!  Truly modular and then AT owners, Senn IE owners, two pin people, the old M6Pro owners and other DC plug people, etc can all rejoice. Sell just a base pack with only the most popular MMCX and two pin and $20 separates as add-ons like FiiO does with amp modules. And get a Pono adapter separate for the front end as well.


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> What? They only did half the job! Mee needs to think about the other side too  Like here...
> 
> Make it also connect at the Y and swap for other connectors and not just MMCX lol!  Truly modular and then AT owners, Senn IE owners, two pin people, the old M6Pro owners and other DC plug people, etc can all rejoice. Sell just a base pack with only the most popular MMCX and two pin and $20 separates as add-ons like FiiO does with amp modules. And get a Pono adapter separate for the front end as well.


But thats not the way to make more money!


----------



## jant71 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, I didn't say to do it all for the same $99 price  I'd pay $159 for it if it did just that and could do both MMCX and two pin. Obviously it could make more money by selling more units to those two pin people who might buy but can't cause it won't fit. Two pin is actually making a bit of a comeback recently and has been on quite a few current earphones and, like in the Auglamour BT cable above, more are catering to it. In all seriousness, if they actually did it, no reason it wouldn't sell well enough to make them more money.


----------



## doctorjazz

This was discussed a bit on the Effect Audio thread. Effect Audio said the adapter at the side that connects to the player can be made without compromise (sound, mechanical), but mmcx/2 pin adapters give problems. Connecting at the Y split should be fine though (I'd think).
(I hate keeping track of all these tiny adapters...)


----------



## ivo001

TFZ Series 2, 4 & My Love II on Massdrop now.
$35 for Series 2
$55 for My Love II
$70 for Series 4


----------



## snip3r77

ivo001 said:


> TFZ Series 2, 4 & My Love II on Massdrop now.
> $35 for Series 2
> $55 for My Love II
> $70 for Series 4



Aliexpress is cheaper and ships faster during 11.11


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> This was discussed a bit on the Effect Audio thread. Effect Audio said the adapter at the side that connects to the player can be made without compromise (sound, mechanical), but mmcx/2 pin adapters give problems. Connecting at the Y split should be fine though (I'd think).
> (I hate keeping track of all these tiny adapters...)



Y-splitter connector like IE800S solution? To go from 2.5mm to other balanced and non-balanced connectors?  That works too!  Though, in case of IE800S, you are still connected and vulnerable at IEM shell joint.


----------



## doctorjazz (Nov 9, 2017)

I have the Cardas A8-it actually works like that as well. It is attached at the iem (earphone, as Cardas likes to call them), then at the Y there is a connector. I have a cable for single ended use, and another cable to go balanced to my Pono that connects there. (and, it does take away the ability to get a new cable if the connection at the shell goes bad. But, most of my problems there have been with mmcx connectors going bad).


----------



## superuser1

Could someone please be kind enough and help me with a 2.5mm male trrs to 4.4 female trrrs adaptor.


----------



## dweaver

So if a person was going to take advantage of the Ali express 11.11 deal would the DM5 or the RT1 be the right choice. I am also very interested in that BT neck device maybe with the RT1. If I get the device can I get the other connectors for MMCX and that other pin option so I have 1 device for any detachable IEM?


----------



## vladstef

dweaver said:


> So if a person was going to take advantage of the Ali express 11.11 deal would the DM5 or the RT1 be the right choice. I am also very interested in that BT neck device maybe with the RT1. If I get the device can I get the other connectors for MMCX and that other pin option so I have 1 device for any detachable IEM?



The problem is, I've never seen them sell BT with multiple cables, only one set of cables of your choice. So, if you want to have 2pin and mmcx you'd have to buy 2 separate BT modules, defeats its purpose kinda. Maybe they will start selling only the connecting cables separately from bt module.


----------



## jant71

Yep, I've seen that as well. No "full pack" and no single cables for it yet. So, the purpose is to be able to do both since I have the RT-1 and B400 so I could use both MMCX and two pin but no luck. One or the other has to be coming otherwise there was no point to it.


----------



## vladstef

jant71 said:


> Yep, I've seen that as well. No "full pack" and no single cables for it yet. So, the purpose is to be able to do both since I have the RT-1 and B400 so I could use both MMCX and two pin but no luck. One or the other has to be coming otherwise there was no point to it.



Have you got any more impressions of RT-1? I put mine in the cart for tomorrow, I am expecting something great when it comes to them.


----------



## jant71

Like what they have done with them and recommend them. An overachiever indeed. Busy with work so haven't spent much time with them lately to really add anything. Great, for me, will be how close they get to the B400 and if they can overtake the Elecom. I'd put them at pretty damn good right now. Great signature to me but that is more taste but learned enough in my years on Head-fi that many are gonna love their sig provided they fit them well(for me a great fit and comfort).


----------



## Dsnuts

These things are gonna be less than $50 tomorrow. Will have to grab one.


----------



## dweaver

Ok I going to probably get that BT neck unit withe the RT-1 colorful. So if I go that route does the RT-1 share the same connector as the DM5 so could possibly try it down the road?


----------



## waynes world (Nov 10, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Ok I going to probably get that BT neck unit withe the RT-1 colorful. So if I go that route does the RT-1 share the same connector as the DM5 so could possibly try it down the road?



Which BT cable? (I have this one on order)

Edit: I think you are probably referring to this one.

Edit2: that one (AGT-B1) looks pretty slick.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

mochill said:


> 01 has better cable and new spiral dot tips


The bit about the new Spiral Dot tips is kind of confusing. The replacement tips jant71 linked to have the same model numbers as the ones currently sold in Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## waynes world (Nov 10, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Ok I going to probably get that BT neck unit withe the RT-1 colorful. So if I go that route does the RT-1 share the same connector as the DM5 so could possibly try it down the road?



I could be wrong, but it looks to me like the RT-1 requires the 2 pin connectors, and the DM5 requires the mmcx connector.

It looks like with that AGT-B1 bluetooth band, you can get three types of connectors. So you would need the AGT-B1 band, plus the 2-pin and the mmcx cables.

Based on the ad that I linked above, it's not clear to me if the AGT-B1 cable comes with both types of cables, or if you have to decide on one or the other.

Edit: I see that jant is discussing that here:


jant71 said:


> Yep, I've seen that as well. No "full pack" and no single cables for it yet. So, the purpose is to be able to do both since I have the RT-1 and B400 so I could use both MMCX and two pin but no luck. One or the other has to be coming otherwise there was no point to it.


----------



## bjaardker

For funsies I decided to pick up my old pair of JVC s500's and give them a listen. Color me surprised. Unlike so many headphones, these don't sound "dated" at all. The sound is spacious with good resolution and a really nice subbass kick. I forgot how much I enjoyed the sound sig of those JVC CNT devices.

If you still have your HA-s500s give them a listen again. It's totally worth it.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 10, 2017)

waynes world said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks to me like the RT-1 requires the 2 pin connectors, and the DM5 requires the mmcx connector.
> 
> It looks like with that AGT-B1 bluetooth band, you can get three types of connectors. So you would need the AGT-B1 band, plus the 2-pin and the mmcx cables.
> 
> ...



Yep, and shame since you have to jump on things in this market as fast as it moves. You have only so much time to make money on a fresh idea before others start to do it as well. That AG didn't have it set up right away to take advantage of the AGT-B1 design is gonna cost them some $$.




bjaardker said:


> For funsies I decided to pick up my old pair of JVC s500's and give them a listen. Color me surprised. Unlike so many headphones, these don't sound "dated" at all. The sound is spacious with good resolution and a really nice subbass kick. I forgot how much I enjoyed the sound sig of those JVC CNT devices.
> 
> If you still have your HA-s500s give them a listen again. It's totally worth it.



Hope that those new Vsonic are an nice evolution of the CNT headphone and don't have any of the Vsonic build hiccups that happen at times though headphones are a different form factor so who knows what to expect. Still haven't heard the price yet either. Have high hopes for these.




On the RT-1 front they were great today. Out in the Northeast US in one of the first cold and blustery days. RT-1 above average potential isolation really kept it at bay. Muted to where you have that good disconnect where you feel it and see stuff blowing around but your sense of hearing isn't on the same page  Of course the RT-1 have a roomy stage. Above average just not the biggest for width and height but good separation. So, even with very good isolation they don't sound closed in or claustrophobic.

The cable, I am happy to report, did not stiffen in the cold but stayed very pliable.

Passing all the tests so far and still growing on me. Encourage people to grab them tomorrow.
Photo of the pouch and more of the accessories...


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Passing all the tests so far and still growing on me. Encourage people to *grab grab them tomorrow.*



You mean grab them NOW (it's 11/11 in China now).


----------



## jant71 (Nov 10, 2017)

True, true. It has already begun as we are 6 hours or so in already. 

Edit: Though it depends on the seller perhaps as I was just trolling NiceHCK for a cable and the sale prices don't begin for 9 more hours


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Yep, and shame since you have to jump on things in this market as fast as it moves. You have only so much time to make money on a fresh idea before others start to do it as well. That AG didn't have it set up right away to take advantage of the AGT-B1 design is gonna cost them some $$.



So what you are saying is that what they are currently advertising the following:

1) bluetooth band + mmcx cables for $52.20
or
2) bluetooth band + "RT" 2-pin cables for $52.20
or
3) bluetooth band + "other" 2-pin cables for $52.20

And if you needed one bluetooth band but both the mmcx and the RT 2-pin, cables, you'd have to pay for (1) and (2) and end up with 2 bluetooth bands.

If so, yeah, that's dumb. They also need options to buy the various cables separately.


----------



## dweaver

I agree it would better if they allowed you to buy it all as one kit, or at least but the other cables separately.

I just want to make sure I am understanding the site/app. I am seeing the sale as not staring for another 9 hours according to the countdown timer. Or is that when it ends?

Also when I pick the option "Colorful with AG1-BT" that's  the BT collar, plus cables, plus RT-1 colorful, correct?


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> I agree it would better if they allowed you to buy it all as one kit, or at least but the other cables separately.
> 
> I just want to make sure I am understanding the site/app. I am seeing the sale as not staring for another 9 hours according to the countdown timer. Or is that when it ends?



I guess the sale starts in 9 hours, which probably coincides with when the store opens for business.



> Also when I pick the option "Colorful with AG1-BT" that's  the BT collar, plus cables, plus RT-1 colorful, correct?



It looks that way to me. But the "11.11 Sale Prices" sure seem strange. All of the options shown in the below spoiler are $52.20. Really?



Spoiler


----------



## jant71

Nope, $78.30 for both the RT-1 and the BT. Add it to the cart and it will show the price. $52 is only the RT-1. Of course get coupons to drop it some more.


----------



## dweaver

That's why I am hopeful that it comes with the RT-1. If it does that's one hell of a price! Then wait and see if I can buy the round MMCX cable later...


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> Nope, $78.30 for both the RT-1 and the BT. Add it to the cart and it will show the price. $52 is only the RT-1. Of course get coupons to drop it some more.


 when I go to buy I am seeing $57.28 for the price?


----------



## vladstef (Nov 10, 2017)

dweaver said:


> That's why I am hopeful that it comes with the RT-1. If it does that's one hell of a price! Then wait and see if I can buy the round MMCX cable later...



I've seen this and it appears to be a mistake, other sellers have BT module + IEM at a higher price. I don't really know if this is abusable but it kinda looks like it could be the case until they fix it. It is only for a colorful version, which adds to my point of it being a mistake.

EDIT: it was only for a colorful version today, but now sale price is similarly low for every color in combination with bt module. This right here might be a deal of the year...
EDIT2: when you put it in cart, it fixes its sale price to something more reasonable, but, it doesn't for the colorful version + bt module, which is apparently 45 euros tomorrow


----------



## dweaver

OK I think it depends on the store. I was using store NiceHCK and I think Jant71 is using AoshidaHIFI


----------



## jant71 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, I added the silver plus BT to my cart to get the 11/11 price displayed. Had removed it but it was listed under NiceHCK with the cables I had from there as well but not positive as I wasn't paying attention to the seller as much as the price when I add it to my cart. Just adding stuff to get coins to redeem for coupons


----------



## snip3r77

Usually what is the price for TFZ King?


----------



## jant71

$99 for the King usually, IIRC.


----------



## snip3r77

jant71 said:


> $99 for the King usually, IIRC.



Thanks

If I'm ok with ZS5 footprint will I be ok with TFZ King?

Glowing review http://theheadphonelist.com/tfz-king-review-notes-articulate-tactile-agile/4/


----------



## snip3r77

I was thinking in between these 2

DM5
TFZ King


----------



## waynes world (Nov 10, 2017)

waynes world said:


> So what you are saying is that what they are currently advertising the following:
> 1) bluetooth band + mmcx cables for $52.20
> or
> 2) bluetooth band + "RT" 2-pin cables for $52.20
> ...



Fwiw, before today I just figured that "mmcx" was all that there was for connectors. I didn't realize that there are also "2-pin" and "RT 2-pin" etc type connectors (not having much in the way of replaceable cable gear). Are there other important permutations to be aware of?

Last Friday night after a glass of wine, I bought the NICEHCK HB1 bluetooth mmcx cable for a good price and some **** PT15 earbuds to go along with it. Then I discovered that the cable is an "over ears" design which probably won't work too well with most earbuds. Oh well I thought, I can probably fix that. Or else maybe I'll just use them over-ears with my cheapo ZS3 iems (I never really looked at their connectors before). Or maybe use it with those nifty RT1's.

But noooooooooo! Now I now see that the ZS3 are using "some sort of 2 pin" connectors, and the RT1's are using "RT 2-pin" connectors. And if I see some earbuds that might work okay overears, I'll have to be careful, because it ain't as simple as "all there is, is mmcx connectors".

I'm not sure what the moral of the story, but it might have something to do with wine lol


----------



## HungryPanda

Ourart Ti7 are over ear mmcx


----------



## waynes world

HungryPanda said:


> Ourart Ti7 are over ear mmcx



Thanks! You never lead me astray, so I'll check them out 

I'll ask you more about them in the earbuds thread.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> These things are gonna be less than $50 tomorrow. Will have to grab one.


The sudden fall starts from 5khz looks really strange to me ,


----------



## vladstef (Nov 11, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> The sudden fall starts from 5khz looks really strange to me ,



That graph looks seriously bad but it's probably just an uncompensated unscientific measurement for a promo material (no idea why they are using it). As far as I can tell from a few impressions we currently have, it has a measured high end enough to be clear and nowhere near sibilant. I ordered my pair today from NiceHCK, colorful version with BT module costs around 45$ while other colors with BT are more expensive.


----------



## Vin$ent

vladstef said:


> That graph looks seriously bad but it's probably just an uncompensated unscientific measurement for a promo material (no idea why they are using it). As far as I can tell from a few impressions we currently have, it has a measured high end enough to be clear and nowhere near sibilant. I ordered my pair today from NiceHCK, colorful version with BT module costs around 45$ while other colors with BT are more expensive.



NiceHCK is the only shop which had the BT+colorful RT-1 bundle for that price. It's also the exact same price as for the bluetooth cable itself. I'm pretty sure it's an incorrect price.


----------



## jant71

Interesting to see what happens. Before coupons the RT-1 is $49.50 on NiceHCK so getting a free BT or a BT and free RT-1 would be generous but doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> That graph looks seriously bad but it's probably just an uncompensated unscientific measurement for a promo material (no idea why they are using it). As far as I can tell from a few impressions we currently have, it has a measured high end enough to be clear and nowhere near sibilant. I ordered my pair today from NiceHCK, colorful version with BT module costs around 45$ while other colors with BT are more expensive.


Nice,   want to see a full review ,


----------



## vladstef

I bought this on NiceHCK, colorful RT-1 and BT module. If it's a mistake, it's on their part, from my perspective it might be some very nice promotion (It's more than obvious that it's a mistake). Best case, everything goes smoothly as they do receive payment and send everything that they should, worst case I receive only BT module and I complain as the description says differently... This is an ethical limbo pretty much.
It's been on this price for a couple of days, maybe it really is some weirdly good promo price....

Also ordered ASRJ AM09. This one is a mystery and I suspect I might be the first to give an impression here. The seller told me it's Knowles based BA (obviously not by Knowles directly), it could be a really good Etymotic-like sound for dirt cheap price (at least now on 11.11). I've heard some really good things about these new Chinese BA drivers based on Knowles and Sonion which are about the same for many times lower price.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am good for an order of a silver RT1 and 3 cables. Lol. Get em while they're hot!!


----------



## doctorjazz

Any links?


----------



## BenF (Nov 11, 2017)

After months of being sold out, last night the TakstarAudio store at Aliexpress listed Takstar Pro 82 as back in stock:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...g-K-song-game-stereo-headset/32808454492.html
The price is unbelievable - 75$ after a 3$ store discount!
You can take it down to 70$ or even 65$ with Aliexpress coupons (regular ones, not the "select" ones): https://sale.aliexpress.com/__pc/couponrainrules.htm

I have chatted with the store, and they assured me they they really have stock. Other stores often list Pro 82 just to draw attention, but they don't really have any stock.
They have 30, seven are already gone in 12 hours.
It's unclear if/when they'll have more.

If you are looking for a headphone that can throw punches with Fostex TH-900MK2 (and even beat it sometimes), here is your chance.

Here is my updated comparison with TH-900Mk2:
 _Comparison with Fostex TH-900MK2_

Here are other comparisons:
 _Comparison with CAL!_
 _Comparison with Bosshifi B8_
 _Comparison with ISK HP2011_
 _Comparison with NVX XPT100/Brainwavz HM5/Yoga CD-990_
 _Comparison with B&O H6_
 _Comparison with Philips X2 (by OscarPaz)_

Full Pro 82 review is here:
 _Pro 82 review_


----------



## doctorjazz

Dz7 on sale $318, have been well received here, I believe...
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/326...n.store-home-cache.0.0.489f68dSEATfC#autostay


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> Will be doing some cable searching and I will post a link of the ones I have my eyes on on the discovery thread. Keep an eye out here. Some nice buys on the ali site. Load your credits on pay pal and lets see what deals we can find.
> 
> 
> I can vouch for this one. My most recent cable. It is a larger cable but the sonics it produces for the money is straight bang for buck. Highly recommended for FX850 or DM5 users.
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> Auglamour RT1 for $48 on Ali day
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=9320b87a-60f9-477c-a088-a7a7a747212d
> 
> Yet another hybrid cable. This one looks nice black and copper. Different.$29 on ali day
> ...



Get em boys.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks, @Dsnuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

That 4 BA with Dynamic Rhythemos seems to be all sold out. I tried to buy it but it wont add to my basket.  Oh well. 
The best way too go is to buy the cables from one vendor like **** and you can click on an additional coupon for buying this and that before you check out. Managed to save another $6 this way.. The cable I linked to are mostly Woos. Have fun browsing fellas.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't kept up with Chi-fi, RT1 recommended?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 11, 2017)

^Yes.

Lots of price manipulating going on though. I always had that LZ 2.5 or 3.5mm silver plated cable in my bookmarks and it has been $39 for either version on Penon since forever. Woo-take your money-Easy has it on an amazing 11/11 sale down from $80-$86 to $40 for 3.5 and $43 for 2.5mm balanced. Cables I have in my ebay watch list for $41 are $70 or $80 on some Ali sellers so watch out for the B*LLSH*T.


----------



## Orac

jant71 said:


> Lots of price manipulating going on though...


Inevitably. I could've sworn I saw Shozy BK with an advertised 11:11 sale price of $136 or $138, but now the best I can find is $148.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so this is brilliant. You guys see this adapter that lets you change your mmcx connector to a 2 Pin?  Check this out @DannyBai https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...id=88444acd-d39a-4919-b275-b15b475d663a&tpp=1


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so this is brilliant. You guys see this adapter that lets you change your mmcx connector to a 2 Pin?  Check this out @DannyBai https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...id=88444acd-d39a-4919-b275-b15b475d663a&tpp=1


LOL I need an adapter that can change MMCX into 3.5mm


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so this is brilliant. You guys see this adapter that lets you change your mmcx connector to a 2 Pin?  Check this out @DannyBai https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...id=88444acd-d39a-4919-b275-b15b475d663a&tpp=1



Ooops, that one isn't two-pin though. That is for FitEar and the Jaben model listed and may work on older ETY but two-pin is a different one though they have that one as well. Don't order that one though and expect it to work with RT-1 or KZ or such.

This is what you want...
https://www.bonanza.com/listings/0-...MI-IHU37m31wIVBg5pCh3LeANnEAQYASABEgK4b_D_BwE


----------



## DannyBai

Thanks for the links fellas.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been pondering if I wanted to try out that Rhythemos SD7.  It was interesting as I tried several times to add it to my cart with my first order and I couldn't for some odd reason. Then it dawned on me that you have to choose which color by clicking on the small pic of it on the buy page..No choices really as all the black ones are sold out so only choice is the white ones.  In any case with vendor coupon it ended up being around $125 for a 4BA + Dynamic earphone. I went for it.  Any of you want to give the SD6 or the SD7 a try I figure now would be the time to try one out. Considering I have 2 new balanced cables and a 8 core copper cable coming my way. Might as well get this to try them new cables out with.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Super-SD7-4BA-1DD-Hybrid-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-5-Drive-Units-Around-Ear-Earphone/32828263000.html?aff_platform=aaf&aff_trace_key=932b3f99da3e45c09d5a6ac68b5edd74-1510111489777-03601-VnYZvQVf&cpt=1510111489777&pvid=d264e6ab-eac8-4b6b-bee8-a8bef6c45fac&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&spm=2114.10010108.1000013.2.2e7211aexOp8AG&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766&tpp=1&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2088_1_90158_iswistore&dp=f029575779dbf9cc7c61fc6aecc22b01&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Fthreads%2Fthe-discovery-thread-new-massdrop-and-mee-audio-px.586909%2Fpage-2279&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1510441171814&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=15bb26145d6540a081b5a76d2b5f87c8-1510441171814-09880-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766


----------



## drbluenewmexico

glad you figured out the color button allowed the order to go through. i stumbled on that earlier
but didn't order one.  look forward to your impressions.  I'm happy as pie with the DW5 and
ordered a red bronze one for the heaven of it....


----------



## Selenium

Nice deal for the DM5. It was already a steal, even moreso for like $55. Did you get it with the upgrade cable?


----------



## waynes world

Thanks for all of the useful links @Dsnuts and @jant71. It's nice to know about those adapters.

Ok, it's wine time again, and for some reason I'm seriously considering either the DM5's or the RT1's. Which ones?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 11, 2017)

Already spend almost $300 today. Lol. Do I need another item?




https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...734.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.4eae8dd1f4tVxO

$56 on sale. Cheapest I have seen this little amp. Any word on the interwebs on this item?

Wayne. I say go with either one. Though I think the RT1 will have the better isolation. I do notice the bass gets a bit muted out doors when using the DM5. The benefit of the DM5 is that you can use your new cables you can buy today with them being mmcx. The RT1 I will get soon but I have no idea which 2 pins will work on that earphone.


----------



## dweaver

LOL, I have been debating the DM5 vs RT1 as well anyone own both who can chime in? I like the looks of that RT1...

So I placed an order for the RT1 with AG1-BT for the lower price and put in a comment asking if I was getting both units in the order.

When I went to place the order it said it was frozen and now when I look at the order it says it is closed. Does this mean it worked or failed?


----------



## jant71

@Dsnuts  Did you forget where you are  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/auglamour-gr-1-personal-impressions.852236/


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for the link. Ya today needs to end. I keep on clicking onto Aliexpress. 

For guys purchasing today. It is a good idea to make an account so you can look at your previous order. I notice that you can order stuff if you have Paypal on a lot of the items however if you don't have an aliexpress account there is no way to look at what you ordered or track anything they ship to you. 

I would message the vendor and see if they got your order.


----------



## snip3r77

dweaver said:


> LOL, I have been debating the DM5 vs RT1 as well anyone own both who can chime in? I like the looks of that RT1...
> 
> So I placed an order for the RT1 with AG1-BT for the lower price and put in a comment asking if I was getting both units in the order.
> 
> When I went to place the order it said it was frozen and now when I look at the order it says it is closed. Does this mean it worked or failed?



RT1 I believe only a few dollars off as it's a NEW model. So perhaps getting else you may have better mileage


----------



## doctorjazz

These are tempting...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FOR...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.4.4fe1d28aIeLU1m

These are very tempting, but mucho dinero, even on sale (10% not that great a deal, anyway), Still...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...000.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.63e371186Ol9iU

(Still haven't spent any money-today...)


----------



## Dsnuts

So there is little to no read on the rhythmos SD7 which is the hybrid version. But what is reassuring is there was a few Japanese buyers on Ali that threw in their one sentence comments. All positive, which is all I have to go by seems to be a good earphone that I am getting. Fingers crossed. I am very surprised there is zero exposure on them if they are decent. Not too many 5 driver hybrids that one can buy for $125. It is a shot in the dark but so was the DM5 for me. So I have hopes. 

I would call todays deals on ALi a good one. Managed to get some nice cables for not much money. In fact I am still pondering if I should get some more. One can never have too many cables. 

I think if I came across the SD7 last year I would have been more skeptical but with my experience with the DM5 has me wondering how good Chi fi can get. I am hoping the SD7 will be several steps up from the DM5 but will have to wait the 3 weeks to get my order to find out. I am also looking forward to the RT-1. From all indications it will be a solid iem to tinker with. Will have to wait till I get them to figure out what balanced cables I will need to try them in balanced.


----------



## DShim

Order placed for RT-1 and Svara Red, and now the waiting game begins.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> So there is little to no read on the rhythmos SD7 which is the hybrid version. But what is reassuring is there was a few Japanese buyers on Ali that threw in their one sentence comments. All positive, which is all I have to go by seems to be a good earphone that I am getting. Fingers crossed. I am very surprised there is zero exposure on them if they are decent. Not too many 5 driver hybrids that one can buy for $125. It is a shot in the dark but so was the DM5 for me. So I have hopes.
> 
> I would call todays deals on ALi a good one. Managed to get some nice cables for not much money. In fact I am still pondering if I should get some more. One can never have too many cables.
> 
> I think if I came across the SD7 last year I would have been more skeptical but with my experience with the DM5 has me wondering how good Chi fi can get. I am hoping the SD7 will be several steps up from the DM5 but will have to wait the 3 weeks to get my order to find out. I am also looking forward to the RT-1. From all indications it will be a solid iem to tinker with. Will have to wait till I get them to figure out what balanced cables I will need to try them in balanced.


What about the Super Audio 5 or 6?


----------



## snip3r77

DShim said:


> Order placed for RT-1 and Svara Red, and now the waiting game begins.


You know you can buy a higher tier if you spend on ONE right ?


----------



## DShim

snip3r77 said:


> You know you can buy a higher tier if you spend on ONE right ?



I prefer variety for now since I've having so much fun with my ZS6 after EQing the treble harshness of cos, plus i'm saving up and planning on getting my first planar magnetic for Xmas (very likely either the MrSpeakers ÆON Flow Open-Back or Audeze iSine 10/20). Btw which other IEMs were you gonna recommend @snip3r77 just out of interest? Still a couple of hours before 11.11 ends


----------



## snip3r77

I got the TFZ king 
You can consider the vsonic gr07


----------



## Lurk650

Lol this thread has turned into Chinese Gear Pt. 2


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Im really upset i didn't take advantage of the 11.11 sale properly. Just got a cable and a DDC [Usb to coax/optical]
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32832434888.html


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Been pondering if I wanted to try out that Rhythemos SD7.  It was interesting as I tried several times to add it to my cart with my first order and I couldn't for some odd reason. Then it dawned on me that you have to choose which color by clicking on the small pic of it on the buy page..No choices really as all the black ones are sold out so only choice is the white ones.  In any case with vendor coupon it ended up being around $125 for a 4BA + Dynamic earphone. I went for it.  Any of you want to give the SD6 or the SD7 a try I figure now would be the time to try one out. Considering I have 2 new balanced cables and a 8 core copper cable coming my way. Might as well get this to try them new cables out with.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Super-SD7-4BA-1DD-Hybrid-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-5-Drive-Units-Around-Ear-Earphone/32828263000.html?aff_platform=aaf&aff_trace_key=932b3f99da3e45c09d5a6ac68b5edd74-1510111489777-03601-VnYZvQVf&cpt=1510111489777&pvid=d264e6ab-eac8-4b6b-bee8-a8bef6c45fac&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&spm=2114.10010108.1000013.2.2e7211aexOp8AG&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766&tpp=1&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2088_1_90158_iswistore&dp=f029575779dbf9cc7c61fc6aecc22b01&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.head-fi.org%2Fthreads%2Fthe-discovery-thread-new-massdrop-and-mee-audio-px.586909%2Fpage-2279&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1510441171814&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=15bb26145d6540a081b5a76d2b5f87c8-1510441171814-09880-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=8e34c879a49e420cb1dbfac5ecbee766



Nice! Those were my first choice as well but sanity got the better of me and I ended up only getting some pads. I've got a B400 on order so I'd figured that I'd se how I like those before ordering any more IEM's. 

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to hear your thoughts about them as there's always a next time


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> So there is little to no read on the rhythmos SD7 which is the hybrid version. But what is reassuring is there was a few Japanese buyers on Ali that threw in their one sentence comments. All positive, which is all I have to go by seems to be a good earphone that I am getting. Fingers crossed. I am very surprised there is zero exposure on them if they are decent. Not too many 5 driver hybrids that one can buy for $125. It is a shot in the dark but so was the DM5 for me. So I have hopes.
> 
> I would call todays deals on ALi a good one. Managed to get some nice cables for not much money. In fact I am still pondering if I should get some more. One can never have too many cables.
> 
> I think if I came across the SD7 last year I would have been more skeptical but with my experience with the DM5 has me wondering how good Chi fi can get. I am hoping the SD7 will be several steps up from the DM5 but will have to wait the 3 weeks to get my order to find out. I am also looking forward to the RT-1. From all indications it will be a solid iem to tinker with. Will have to wait till I get them to figure out what balanced cables I will need to try them in balanced.


I should probably get rid of my Rhythmas (SD6) and get one of these with a DD. I really do miss the bass rumble and slam.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 8, 2017)

***EDIT***
I said I would edit this post if there was any change after 300hrs of burnin time...
There seems to be a change.. Treble is not as hot and/or the mids came out a bit more, and perhaps even the bass relaxed a bit.. 
OR
It's all just brain-burn-in.. 

I find that I can adapt to earphones fairly well.. However I do have 5 presets of EQ in my Ibasso DX50 and the one preset that I constantly use on the DM5 is the one with at least 6 DBs of Mid boost, compared to the other EQ curves that I use on all my other IEMs.. 

Regardless of all that, I do love my DM5!
I even find myself choosing it over my LZ-A4 some days (only on certain types of music), because the DM5 can be a LOT of fun on Electronic type music.. 
It's such a bass hammer, but in a wonderful way!
I also want to say that it takes EQ really well, so if you are not happy with the lack of midrange then you can easily dial in the proper mids to your personal taste.

***********************************End of Edit***********************************


So I've had my BGVP DM-5 (aka: *B*ass-*G*igantic-*V*ery*-P*otent - *D*ecrease*-M*ids-by-*5*x) for a few days now, and I am having the oddest "Love/Hate" relationship with it...
I LOVE it's *BASS*!
And I love all the excellent detail/clarity in the mid/high treble regions..
However, I hate that it has very little midrange... I have never heard anything so V shaped.
I find that I have to adjust my EQ to -3db @ 100hz, +4db @ 330hz, *+6db @630hz*, +4db @ 1Khz, and -2db @3khz just to make them sound roughly as balanced as my KZ ZS6 and most other u/v shaped earphones that I own.

With this EQ setting, the DM5 sounds amazing on almost all tracks, so at least they handle EQ quite well.

Normally I always boost a little bit of mids, because most of my earphones are fairly u or v shaped hybrids, and I like just a bit of mid boost for vocals, snare, guitar etc...

The  DM5 however, is* -V-* shaped at nuclear powered amounts.
I do think 30hrs of burnin helped a little, but no amount of burnin will give me a 6db boost of mid-range.
I've also tried a variety of tips, but I only like the foams.
Any ideas from any other DM5 owners out there??


----------



## Selenium

Have you ever heard something like the Monster Turbine Copper or JVC FX700? When you say v-shaped to a nuclear degree I can't help but shake my head a little because it's a lot less v-shaped than a lot of other stuff I've heard.


----------



## peter123

Did anyone see any measurements of the DM5?


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 12, 2017)

Selenium said:


> Have you ever heard something like the Monster Turbine Copper or JVC FX700? When you say v-shaped to a nuclear degree I can't help but shake my head a little because it's a lot less v-shaped than a lot of other stuff I've heard.


I'm afraid that I only own about 10 pairs of earphones.. Most of them are hybrid KZs..I can't (and don't want to) imagine something being more V'd then the DM5...
Don't get me wrong, I WANT to fall in love with these! And I think I do like them more then I did..For a while I was really depressed that I spent $65 on them, but then after a few days I started to like (even love) several things about them.. But some more mids would be really nice (to my ears anyway)..
anyway, I got so stressed over them that I ended up buying an LZ A4 that was way out of my budget.
But from the pages and pages of impressions/reviews I read, I am confident I'll love the A4.. I'm sure the DM5 will grow on me, but I just wish I could use them without so much EQ.


----------



## AudioObsession

peter123 said:


> Did anyone see any measurements of the DM5?


I searched the internet before I purchased my DM5 and I couldn't find any graphs anywhere.. 
Specifications can be seen here though: https://penonaudio.com/brand/BGVP-SIDY-all-model/BGVP-DM5


----------



## Selenium

The A4 is supposed to be v-shaped lol.

Well at least you can tune it.


----------



## AudioObsession

Selenium said:


> it's a lot less v-shaped than a lot of other stuff I've heard.


You know I did notice that after 8+ hours listening to the DM5s they did strangely grow on me.. But then the next day I'd find myself being critical of them again. So if you are used to hearing other extreme V shaped IEMs then perhaps I can see why these might seem mild to you.. I am new to the whole earphone world.. I have spent many years on mostly flat reference studio headphones, but I never liked the neutral signature that much... I just forced myself to only listen to it because it was part of my living, and I didn't want to corrupt my ears with "consumer tunings"..
Now I spend most of my hours in a shop building guitars all day, so I like to listen to earphones while I work.. 
Another thing I'd note about the DM5 is it is more isolating then almost all my other earphones other then my old Brainwavz S0.
So at least it will be good to use around power tools.
Anyway, I hope the DM5 grows on me more.. 
Until my A4 purchase these were my most expensive earphone to date.. lol!  

Also, I know the A4 has a mild v signature and don't get me wrong; I do like that tuning, but just not nearly as deep as the DM5's *V*... 
I have a KZ ZST that is pretty V'd, but I love it..
 I also love my ZS6 (once I muted a BA in each nozzle).
I can't think of any mods other then EQ that I can do to these DM5s however.. 
Anyway YMMV etc. etc.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 12, 2017)

Selenium said:


> it's a lot less v-shaped than a lot of other stuff I've heard.


Edit: oops! not sure how I double posted here...sorry..


----------



## leobigfield

AudioObsession said:


> I also love my ZS6 (once I muted a BA in each nozzle).



How did you do that and how it affects the sound?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 12, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> So I've had my BGVP DM-5 (aka: *B*ass-*G*igantic-*V*ery*-P*otent - *D*ecrease*-M*ids-by-*5*x) for a few days now, and I am having the oddest "Love/Hate" relationship with it...
> I LOVE it's *BASS*!
> And I love all the excellent detail/clarity in the mid/high treble regions..
> However, I hate that it has very little midrange... I have never heard anything so V shaped.
> ...



They sound very V shaped even more so out of the box. Treble sounded grainy and mids were recessed. The BAs are literally compressed out of the box. This is the reason why I was telling people that get them to burn them in. They had a very similar sound profile to the old Sony XBA H3 on open listen for me and was very mid recessed. Don't know if you believe in burn in but it will surprise you once you get them fully run in. 

You dont have to do it with any special gear or anything. BAs just need music to be played through them. Also in hind site the silver plated copper they provide is the wrong upgraded cable IMO. They should have thrown in a pure copper one instead. It brings out the best qualities of the DM5. Silver I don't like as much as a pure copper wire on the DM5. In any case. Just let them play music through them for a while and then check them out.

Give them a solid week of burn in and throw on a pair of Complys and then hear them again. It will sound different.. I wouldn't judge them out of the box they do take awhile for them to show their true abilities.


----------



## jant71

Sounds like we have the notable listening differences so far between the DM5 and RT-1. Isolation and mid focus/balance. We will see the absolute ability of both compared soon but doubt they will be as important as the tuning and isolation will be for those choosing between the two.


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> Nice! Those were my first choice as well but sanity got the better of me and I ended up only getting some pads. I've got a B400 on order so I'd figured that I'd se how I like those before ordering any more IEM's.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really looking forward to hear your thoughts about them as there's always a next time



Ya it is really a shot in the dark. I was thinking of cancelling this order several times yesterday but the price was just good enough for me to dive in both feet. Plus I need more iems to utilize all the cables I have been getting lately. Overall yesterday was a good day of deals for me. 2 earphones and 3 cables. Was gonna buy a 4th. Very tempted by a hybrid copper silver cable that was $36ish.. Woke up this morning to check my check out cart to see the what the going price is.. Freaking went up to $79!!!!!

The cable was obviously on the bubble for me but there is always next time. Now that I got through my first ALi 11/11 sale I have a good idea what is a good deal and what is not.

As Jant mentioned there is some price manipulating on the site people should be aware of. Best to do some research on Ali for whatever item before seeing if the said item is a genuine deal on a sale day or not.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is really a shot in the dark. I was thinking of cancelling this order several times yesterday but the price was just good enough for me to dive in both feet. *Plus I need more iems to utilize all the cables I have been getting lately. *Overall yesterday was a good day of deals for me. 2 earphones and 3 cables. Was gonna buy a 4th. Very tempted by a hybrid copper silver cable that was $36ish.. Woke up this morning to check my check out cart to see the what the going price is.. Freaking went up to $79!!!!!
> 
> The cable was obviously on the bubble for me but there is always next time. Now that I got through my first ALi 11/11 sale I have a good idea what is a good deal and what is not.
> 
> As Jant mentioned there is some price manipulating on the site people should be aware of. Best to do some research on Ali for whatever item before seeing if the said item is a genuine deal on a sale day or not.



LMAO, this is why I love Head-fi


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> LMAO, this is why I love Head-fi



That's why I hate Head-fi


----------



## doctorjazz

Agree with you both! Left my computer last night before I did big damage to the bank account... Now just Black Friday and Cyber Monday to get through...


----------



## dweaver

My order was cancelled because they say I violated a coupon thing. Silly of course since the only coupon applied was the one I got for opening the account with AliExpress and it was applied automatically.

I imagine the store I used cancelled every order of the RT-1 colorful with AG1-BT in a similar fashion. Stupid of them. I opened dialogue to discuss this and they simply took the easy way out rather than try and come to an arrangement.

Oh well I will just wait and see what the reviews are like .


----------



## vladstef (Nov 12, 2017)

dweaver said:


> My order was cancelled because they say I violated a coupon thing. Silly of course since the only coupon applied was the one I got for opening the account with AliExpress and it was applied automatically.
> 
> I imagine the store I used cancelled every order of the RT-1 colorful with AG1-BT in a similar fashion. Stupid of them. I opened dialogue to discuss this and they simply took the easy way out rather than try and come to an arrangement.
> 
> Oh well I will just wait and see what the reviews are like .



Well, they didn't cancel mine, it's in the processing stage. They also still haven't updated the price... I really don't know what's going on at this point.

E: Actually, it's in the "awaiting shipment" stage, meaning that it will be shipped in a regular fashion. (I think)
I also used a coupon from the NiceHCK store and Aliexpress, it ended up costing 36,5 euros... That's an awesome deal if both RT-1 and BT module arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Now I play the waiting game. We will see what comes about on the ali day sales. I will report here when I get my goods. 

I went for the silver RT-1.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 12, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Did anyone see any measurements of the DM5?



I don't think so. To give you an idea though the DM5 is a tad less v-shaped than the D2002(with the silver filter).


----------



## doctorjazz

Didn't find the mids "sucked out", but I'll put them on again. They really needed a lot of burn in, and I'm using a Pono with a balanced cable from Trinity, that could make some difference.


----------



## natwild1

vladstef said:


> Well, they didn't cancel mine, it's in the processing stage. They also still haven't updated the price... I really don't know what's going on at this point.
> 
> E: Actually, it's in the "awaiting shipment" stage, meaning that it will be shipped in a regular fashion. (I think)
> I also used a coupon from the NiceHCK store and Aliexpress, it ended up costing 36,5 euros... That's an awesome deal if both RT-1 and BT module arrive.


Mine have been marked as sent. I wonder if the cancel was a one off or due to limited stock??
Wondering whether it will come with the regular cable and the BT module or just the ear pieces and the BT module. Not much info around.


----------



## natwild1

The same item in NiceHCK store is still listed as having the colourful with BT module at the cheaper price (compared to the other combos).


----------



## AudioObsession

Dsnuts said:


> They sound very V shaped even more so out of the box. Treble sounded grainy and mids were recessed. The BAs are literally compressed out of the box. This is the reason why I was telling people that get them to burn them in. They had a very similar sound profile to the old Sony XBA H3 on open listen for me and was very mid recessed. Don't know if you believe in burn in but it will surprise you once you get them fully run in.
> 
> You dont have to do it with any special gear or anything. BAs just need music to be played through them. Also in hind site the silver plated copper they provide is the wrong upgraded cable IMO. They should have thrown in a pure copper one instead. It brings out the best qualities of the DM5. Silver I don't like as much as a pure copper wire on the DM5. In any case. Just let them play music through them for a while and then check them out.
> 
> Give them a solid week of burn in and throw on a pair of Complys and then hear them again. It will sound different.. I wouldn't judge them out of the box they do take awhile for them to show their true abilities.



Thanks for your reply. 
It's VERY good to hear this...
I should also note that I caught a mild head cold about 2 days after I received the DM5, so that probably has an effect on their lack of mids..

Bummer, that I just ordered an LZ-A4 with the SILVER  cable upgrade, instead of the copper upgrade.. 
I even thought about you at the time I was ordering it, and how you recommended the copper for the DM5, but the copper cost more and I was already WAY over budget on the A4 so I got the Silver. 
I had originally planed on (and a almost bought) a T2, Svara-Red and RT1...But, I have had a long standing crush on the LZ-A4, so I just said DO IT!  

I promise that I'll give the DM5 more of a chance.. I guess I should leave them on a 24/7 burn.. 
I've have heard of Knowles BAs needing longer burnin times, so maybe that's the case here.. Maybe the same situation with Graphene Drivers?


----------



## AudioObsession

leobigfield said:


> How did you do that and how it affects the sound?


 Here is a link to the original post of my ZS-6 mod.. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1647#post-13829537
They sound amazing now!  
I wanted to mute at least 50% of the high 10Khz treble spikes on the ZS6, so I just plugged 1 BA in each nozzle and it worked perfectly.

What I did is most likely permanent though, so you might want to try a more temporary solution other then beeswax like I did..
Perhaps a small drop of clear silicone glue (like what they use for aquarium repair) on the tip of the BA would at least be removable with some precision tweezers.. I already experimented on my ZS5 v2 and literally removed a BA from each nozzle, so I knew that I would like the results of muting 1 BA in each nozzle on the ZS6.. 
Anyway, just BE CAREFUL if you do this, because it is very microscopic detailed work.


----------



## Dsnuts

The graphene bass dynamics seem to tighten over some time but it is the BAs that change the most over extended burn in which ultimately balances out the sound over time. This is the reason why I cringe when I see reviews saying how V shaped the sound is. To me no one here on headfi has given them more head time and tried so many combinations of tips and cables and  mine has a complete cohesive sound and imaging is fine on my pair as well. They sound more like a 2.1 in ear speaker presentation, similar to how Sony does their XBA earphones. They do have more of a fun musical sound signature than anything analytical in the end and are completely enjoyable but has a catch. 

The one thing I dislike about the DM5 is that they do need a much longer run in period than most earphones. But in the end it will be worth the trouble to burn them in real good and try them with different sources. Once you get that synergy right. You will know it.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is really a shot in the dark. I was thinking of cancelling this order several times yesterday but the price was just good enough for me to dive in both feet. Plus I need more iems to utilize all the cables I have been getting lately. Overall yesterday was a good day of deals for me. 2 earphones and 3 cables. Was gonna buy a 4th. Very tempted by a hybrid copper silver cable that was $36ish.. Woke up this morning to check my check out cart to see the what the going price is.. Freaking went up to $79!!!!!
> 
> The cable was obviously on the bubble for me but there is always next time. Now that I got through my first ALi 11/11 sale I have a good idea what is a good deal and what is not.
> 
> As Jant mentioned there is some price manipulating on the site people should be aware of. Best to do some research on Ali for whatever item before seeing if the said item is a genuine deal on a sale day or not.


if you think you miss something than don't worry ,  black Friday is coming soon ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I know. I also know Aliexpress will probably have another big Holiday sale. I will keep tabs on it. As nice and good a deal it is on Amazon or ebay for cables. Both sites have nothing on Aliexpress for cables. 

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1PVrhQVXXXXboapXXq6xXFXXX7/****-8-Core-Earphone-Upgrade-Copper-And-Silver-Plated-Cable-for-LZ-A4-Magaosi-K3-UE900.jpg
Case in point. I could have bought this thing here for $36!!! It is now double. Aha. hind sight is always 20/20!


----------



## Selenium

I almost got that cable and then couldn't find it again. What's a good copper cable in your opinion?


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> I almost got that cable and then couldn't find it again. What's a good copper cable in your opinion?


I need a decent copper cable too.


----------



## Selenium

Tiandirenhe Upgrade DIY MMCX Cable for Shure SE215 SE425 SE535 SE846 Earphone Headphone AUX 3.5mm Wire with Heat Shrink Tubing
http://s.aliexpress.com/YNZR77NJ 
(from AliExpress Android)

Looks like a relatively decent choice. I've noticed some of the cables I was looking at are the same price as they were during the sale!


----------



## AudioObsession

Dsnuts said:


> The graphene bass dynamics seem to tighten over some time but it is the BAs that change the most over extended burn in which ultimately balances out the sound over time. This is the reason why I cringe when I see reviews saying how V shaped the sound is. To me no one here on headfi has given them more head time and tried so many combinations of tips and cables and  mine has a complete cohesive sound and imaging is fine on my pair as well. They sound more like a 2.1 in ear speaker presentation, similar to how Sony does their XBA earphones. They do have more of a fun musical sound signature than anything analytical in the end and are completely enjoyable but has a catch.
> 
> The one thing I dislike about the DM5 is that they do need a much longer run in period than most earphones. But in the end it will be worth the trouble to burn them in real good and try them with different sources. Once you get that synergy right. You will know it.



Excellent information here @Dsnuts .. 
I will edit my original post if I can get them to be a bit more balanced sounding with more burnin.. I have already tried several tips including Comply T400.. I even cut some tiny foam discs and inserted them into the tips (securely so they don't fall into my ears!), but they are still very V'd.. I blew all my $$ on the LZ-A4 so I can't afford any copper cables yet, but I saved the ones on Amazon that you recommended (maybe they'll be cheap on Black Friday??).

But the one thing I can still do is plenty of burn in.. 
Trust me, I DON'T want to give up on these.. I paid $65 so I definitely want to get my money's worth out of them..
But thanks for all your advice on these.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> I almost got that cable and then couldn't find it again. What's a good copper cable in your opinion?


HCK store has some really good collection of Cooper cables ,


----------



## vladstef (Nov 13, 2017)

Auglamour RT-1 with AG1-BT shipped with no issues (NiceHCK). It was insanely cheap on 11.11 with coupons, around 40$ for the whole bundle. 
The thing is, it is still very inexpensive, it is 58$ for the colorful option with BT module. Initially I wasn't going to get the BT module but this ended up being just a couple of dollars more than just the RT-1 and I had to go for it just for the sake of trying it.
I am 100% sure now that this wasn't a mistake on their part, it would've been fixed by now, the colorful version probably has a promotional price, kinda weird that they are not advertising this all over the place.

E: I was corrected, this post was misleading, explanation is few posts below.


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 13, 2017)

i got the DM5 today and out of the box its a disaster. I didnt even bother giving it a try with both the stock cables and used a pure copper cable which i have had over a few months. Even with the burnt in copper cable the DM5 is a deep narrow V shape with very narrow veiled mids and i hope this veil will vanish with burn in. So i immediately took it off and as repeatedly advised by @Dsnuts am going to put it to a long burn in. Seriously, out of the box it shouldn't sound so terrible.
The isolation is really good and i dont think those are real vents and rather a cosmetic grill perhaps. Fit for me is also super and comfort is excellent, really hoping the sound shapes up with burn in.


----------



## Vin$ent

vladstef said:


> Auglamour RT-1 with AG1-BT shipped with no issues (NiceHCK). It was insanely cheap on 11.11 with coupons, around 40$ for the whole bundle. The thing is, it is still very inexpensive, it is 58$ for the colorful option with BT module. Initially I wasn't going to get the BT module but this ended up being just a couple of dollars more than just the RT-1 and I had to go for it just for the sake of trying it.
> I am 100% sure now that this wasn't a mistake on their part, it would've been fixed by now, the colorful version probably has a promotional price, kinda weird that they are not advertising this all over the place.
> 
> Here is the link.



I talked with them. Here's the answer to my message where I pointed out the strange price differences:

"It is during the activity so we can not modify it,
Thank you for reminding, thank you very much."


----------



## vladstef

Vin$ent said:


> I talked with them. Here's the answer to my message where I pointed out the strange price differences:
> 
> "It is during the activity so we can not modify it,
> Thank you for reminding, thank you very much."



Haha,  I just can't wait to see what I'll receive. NiceHCK has been amazing in the past and this whole thing ended up being slightly out of character. I don't understand why they didn't contact me and try to fix it in a proper manner. They shipped something, I'll report back when it arrives. Maybe it ends up just being my lucky day.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I know. I also know Aliexpress will probably have another big Holiday sale. I will keep tabs on it. As nice and good a deal it is on Amazon or ebay for cables. Both sites have nothing on Aliexpress for cables.
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1PVrhQVXXXXboapXXq6xXFXXX7/****-8-Core-Earphone-Upgrade-Copper-And-Silver-Plated-Cable-for-LZ-A4-Magaosi-K3-UE900.jpg
> Case in point. I could have bought this thing here for $36!!! It is now double. Aha. hind sight is always 20/20!


I got the 2 pins equivalent


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya burn in your DM5s fellas. I have them in my ears listening to CCR on my M3s as I type. Believe me all you guys are in for a big surprise once you get them run in real nice. Burn them in like there is no tomorrow. Lol. They need a good spanking with music!


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> I got the 2 pins equivalent



Wish I bought it at that price. Will do next time. In the mean while I am looking at a crazy 16 core hybrid for my old IM03 





Might have to bite on this bad boy. Never tried my IM03 in balanced.


----------



## snip3r77 (Nov 13, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Wish I bought it at that price. Will do next time. In the mean while I am looking at a crazy 16 core hybrid for my old IM03
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering how many cores are good enough for commuting usage. I didn't want it to be too stiff.


----------



## pr0b3r

Waiting for early birds who will try.  Cable is still unclear if upgraded or stock.

Thanks @HiFiChris for posting it first on IT03 thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2017)

I like 8 cores but 4 is fine as well. Depends on the thickness of the material. Some 4 cores is just as nice as 8 cores. 16 cores is a bit on the thick side but for my IM03 that 16 core cable was the best one I could find at a reasonable price. Seems it was meant to be I grabbed the last balanced version just now.

No matter the cores as long as you can wear the cable over the ear it should eliminate microphonics. Never had issues with an 8 core or 4 core worn that way.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2017)

Didn't know graphene was a type of carbon type driver. The way they describe it, it seems to be a variation of the carbon nanotube driver. This explains why bass is so good on them graphene drivers. That Ibasso single dynamic sounds interesting. Wll keep a watch out for impressions of that one.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Didn't know graphene was a type of carbon type driver. The way they describe it, it seems to be a variation of the carbon nanotube driver. This explains why bass is so good on them graphene drivers. That Ibasso single dynamic sounds interesting. Wll keep a watch out for impressions of that one.



Maybe we should level up abit. I'm looking at massdrop plus based on this Tier A- ranking
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...ies-lcdi4-isine20-cipher-updated-8-11.857498/

Not sure how accurate it is but I think it doesn't work to use it as a reference IMHO


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> Maybe we should level up abit. I'm looking at massdrop plus based on this Tier A- ranking
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...ies-lcdi4-isine20-cipher-updated-8-11.857498/
> 
> Not sure how accurate it is but I think it doesn't work to use it as a reference IMHO


any information massdrop+ is now in stock or sold out ,??


----------



## Ahmad313

My 16 core silver plated premium cable ,


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> The graphene bass dynamics seem to tighten over some time but it is the BAs that change the most over extended burn in which ultimately balances out the sound over time. This is the reason why I cringe when I see reviews saying how V shaped the sound is. To me no one here on headfi has given them more head time and tried so many combinations of tips and cables and  mine has a complete cohesive sound and imaging is fine on my pair as well. They sound more like a 2.1 in ear speaker presentation, similar to how Sony does their XBA earphones. They do have more of a fun musical sound signature than anything analytical in the end and are completely enjoyable but has a catch.
> 
> The one thing I dislike about the DM5 is that they do need a much longer run in period than most earphones. But in the end it will be worth the trouble to burn them in real good and try them with different sources. Once you get that synergy right. You will know it.



I completely agree.  my DM5 didnt sound right until after 100 hours of burn in and now sound excellent with about 200 hours on them and a pure copper single ended cable, which
sounds better than the silver copper balanced cable  still experimenting with tips and different amps, but the sound of the DM5 keeps growing on me as one of my
favorite IEMs.......the balance of dynamics, details and musicality is very exciting to my ears.......


----------



## snip3r77

Ahmad313 said:


> any information massdrop+ is now in stock or sold out ,??


Need them to re drop


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang. Them cables come with the earphones!! These have become very intriguing.


----------



## AudioObsession

Dsnuts said:


> Ya burn in your DM5s fellas. I have them in my ears listening to CCR on my M3s as I type. Believe me all you guys are in for a big surprise once you get them run in real nice. Burn them in like there is no tomorrow. Lol. They need a good spanking with music!


Got mine on the burner as I type!  I'm so hoping it makes a huge difference...
Are the DM5's like the Shokwave III's in that they need 300+ hrs of burnin before they sound at their best?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

AudioObsession said:


> Got mine on the burner as I type!  I'm so hoping it makes a huge difference...
> Are the DM5's like the Shokwave III's in that they need 300+ hrs of burnin before they sound at their best?



don't have experience with the Shockwaves, but yes, around 300 hours the DW5 begin to SING.......and respond even more
to a good DAP, good amplification, etc.  they seem to have no ceiling as to how good they can sound.  the use of a  big copper cable
(no silver) makes a big difference also for dynamics and tone!  They really rival my ASG 2.0 for bass impact and thats saying something!
and they still have details...


----------



## Selenium

Ahmad313 said:


> HCK store has some really good collection of Cooper cables ,



I actually already have a pure copper cable. Forgot.


----------



## superuser1

Selenium said:


> I actually already have a pure copper cable. Forgot.


I am probably using a very similar cable coloured red. Very basic but really good copper cable.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> I actually already have a pure copper cable. Forgot.


It looks nice ,


----------



## Dsnuts

$13 copper cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Oll...lgo_pvid=b5eca20c-5f7a-4214-9aa2-64e00de0c308

No need for expensive "Crystal copper".. I bet this one will sound just as good as the one I have.








_This is the one I use on my DM5 is a bit more expensive than previous cable @ $26 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...id=e806c952-5e0a-4e82-be56-74ea1e6b064d&tpp=1_


----------



## Selenium

The top one is I nice, but I think I'm done buying cables with jacks Ike that. They look beefy and like you'll never have to worry about them breaking, but they tug on the cable way too hard everytime you drop them.

It's like someone is suddenly yanking on your cable.


----------



## ForceMajeure

_This is the one I use on my DM5 is a bit more expensive than previous cable @ $26 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...id=e806c952-5e0a-4e82-be56-74ea1e6b064d&tpp=1_
 [/QUOTE]

How are the ergonomics on this one? How supple is it?


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a 4 core which are much more ergonomic than an 8 core not as thick.  Due to the guides on there you have to use the chord for over the ear.  No deception on how they look. They look just like the picture. There was a pic Dannybai put on here with my DM5 on it.  No microphonics. Sturdy and best of all the sound from it is excellent. This cable was what they should have thrown into the DM5 box IMO. Excellent cable. I tried it on more than just my DM5. Tin Audio T2 as well and has sounded excellent on everything I used it on.


----------



## ForceMajeure

Thanks. It certainly looks good from that picture.


----------



## robervaul

Taobao sell starts after 3 days


----------



## Dsnuts

ForceMajeure said:


> Thanks. It certainly looks good from that picture.








Here it is on my DM5


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Yes, its very good!  brings out the best of the DM5!


----------



## HungryPanda

Thanks for the cable links Dsnuts, ordered one


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2017)

They make a silver plated copper version as well. This here 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKCSC-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-5N-4-shares-MMCX-jack-Wire-Single-Crystal-Plated-Silver-for-Shure/32827313402.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.10.2be59331cgAR0C

Oh and I forgot. They send you these cables in one of these. 



I use my box to keep my tips in. Another for one of my earphones. Great little box.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2017)

Ya these cables are not high end boutique stuff you read about here on headfi but anyone that want to increase the sonics of any mmcx earphone. These are certainly worth your coin. They aren't gonna cost you a leg and and arm to see how a SPC or pure copper wire will affect the sound of your earphones. I saw these guys had these cables for sale on Amazon of all places. Ordered that copper one on a whim and it turned out to be a perfect match for my DM5.
https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Earpho...TF8&qid=1510687657&sr=8-9&keywords=mmcx+cable
Excellent bang for buck from this company that makes these cables.

They seem to have both the copper and the silver plated copper on Amazon. Good prices on these. 
https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Upgrad...87856&sr=1-74-spons&keywords=mmcx+cable&psc=1


----------



## drbluenewmexico

+1


----------



## Dsnuts

If I remember correctly. The DM5 after a full 24 hours of burn in should be starting to open up for you guys that just got them. I still wouldn't take them all that seriously at 24 hours but you should be able to hear a change in the sonics. Once the BAs start to show up for the party the sound becomes more balanced.  I do agree that they are V shaped in sound signature but not nearly as bad or recessed as some reports indicate.

Oh and one thing I forgot to mention about the DM5. Now that I know graphene drivers are carbon based. I would beat the tard out of them dynamics with some drum n bass on a loop on loudish volumes if you got any.  Was what I was using to burn in my DM5. It is what I use always actually.  Will tighten the bass end even further balancing out the sonics.

They are more V shaped due to the ample bass end, more so than mids recession.  Sometimes it is good to have a bigger bass end.


----------



## mochill

Ibasso it01 on penon audio for $109 with the sexiest cable I have seen on an iem


----------



## Dsnuts

So apparently the recent Aliexpress deals have a catch.  


It was a great deal but it seems I have to wait a WEEK before they ship? 
They should take the express out of Ali.  





Awaiting Shipment
*Processing Time remaining: 6 days 7 hours 38 minutes *


----------



## ivo001

Astrotec AM-800 IEM on Massdrop now for $29,99.
Looks like its an old one to me, only found some post from 2013 on head-fi. Seems like they used to be $50-$60 back then.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone ordering the Ibasso IT01?? Curious about them for certain.


----------



## kova4a

I'm also quite interested in those ibassos, but honestly a bit more interested in the new dunu falcon


----------



## jant71 (Nov 15, 2017)

Me too, JVC FD02 or Dunu Falcon right now are of interest. Maybe wait till my tax return in Feb. as I am cool, for now, to live with the B400, RT-1, AR3 and KPH30i for the time being. Am looking at DAP's though.

Do need to "discover" that IT01 cable. They said they found it so why can't we 

Speaking of cables, I'm thinking of this hybrid 8-core one for my AR3...




$38 with e-packet shipping.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I'm quite happy with the my recently obtained colorfly c10, even though I couldn't resist the great amazon.de deal on the sony nw a35 for funsies. I am keenly awaiting the upcoming colorfly u8
(talking about the new dunus)


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 15, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Me too, JVC FD02 or Dunu Falcon right now are of interest. Maybe wait till my tax return in Feb. as I am cool, for now, to live with the B400, RT-1, AR3 and KPH30i for the time being. Am looking at DAP's though.
> 
> Do need to "discover" that IT01 cable. They said they found it so why can't we
> 
> ...



I own this thing. Excellent value. Use it on my MSR7, and ON2s I liked it so much I bought another for my DT1990 Pros for portable use.

Shanling M3s!! Highly recommended.  

Also own one of these






This interconnect cost $30 on amazon. Another excellent values.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dang fellas. It seems manufacturers been hiding all their goodies till Holidays. Tis is the time to spend. These are now available. Heard the standard version at Can Jam and was impressed with the clarity and detail of these but now these are out.
@ $140 bucks. Fiio has limited quantities of these bad boys. Reference level tuning for $140.

I need a 2nd job so I can buy every new item out from today till the end of the year. EVERYTHING that is coming out looks good to me. Lol.!!


















Learn More










Mouse over to zoom in


















Product Details
Feedback (0)
Shipping & Payment
Seller Guarantees
Report item
Item specifics

Brand Name: FiiO
Color: Gray
Package: Yes
Model Number: F9 Pro
Item Type: Speaker Unit
Material: Metal
Product Description


----------



## kova4a

Tell me about it. I actually got a second job and now I try to act all mature while at the same time I keep telling myself "You work so hard. You deserve to buy this!"


----------



## jant71

Wait, this is the PRO not the LTD so why would FiiO have limited amount of the PRO? 

Of course that begs the question that if the LTD improves on this further than there is room for improvement? The original peaky high end the of standard F9 was not great. Worse armature but that should have less detail and extension than a TWFK but that doesn't mean it couldn't be tuned without such a peaky high end. So, now a TWFK which is a challenge to tune well and incorporate in a hybrid we should expect what after the tuning of the first? Love the idea of a well implemented dynamic and TWFK set-up but this isn't one I'd buy till it is proven out. Possibly a real good one or a "not quite" and the LTD is the one to get and the only one done truly right.


----------



## snip3r77

Is there a Black Friday thread ?


----------



## doctorjazz

So far, just the Deals Thread afaik. There was some discussion there about whether to start one, last I saw they were going to keep it there.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 15, 2017)

NiceHCK 8 core looks nice for $30(single crystal copper plated silver) and has no formed or memory wire over ear portion...




Would look good on the B400 and match well with the stainless look of the new JVC's.


----------



## FourHumors

waynes world said:


> So, that's 24295 yen or $212 US for a bluetooth cable?


----------



## FourHumors

Looks like the cable that comes with this 1dd 1ba hybrid . CTZ Soul .


----------



## FourHumors




----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Wait, this is the PRO not the LTD so why would FiiO have limited amount of the PRO?
> 
> Of course that begs the question that if the LTD improves on this further than there is room for improvement? The original peaky high end the of standard F9 was not great. Worse armature but that should have less detail and extension than a TWFK but that doesn't mean it couldn't be tuned without such a peaky high end. So, now a TWFK which is a challenge to tune well and incorporate in a hybrid we should expect what after the tuning of the first? Love the idea of a well implemented dynamic and TWFK set-up but this isn't one I'd buy till it is proven out. Possibly a real good one or a "not quite" and the LTD is the one to get and the only one done truly right.



The newer BAs are supposed to smooth out the 7K peak. Is what I gather from reading the thread. The LTD using more premium materials supposed to yield a higher sound. I bet these new Pro versions are what the F9 was supposed to be. In any case I am liking that FR of these. I have no doubt they improved the sound even more than their standard F9. When I heard them at can jam they didn't sound as peaky as reported. But then I didnt get to really hear them for extended periods. 

I look forward to reading reviews of all the new earphones and we will see what is what.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 15, 2017)

FourHumors said:


> Looks like the cable that comes with this 1dd 1ba hybrid . CTZ Soul .



True and woo-takeyourmoney-easy is charging $45 for the cable alone and $59 for the CTZ with the cable.
$49 here for both...https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CTZ...lgo_pvid=21171023-a4fc-4756-b99f-d9fb2aabf7a8
Seems like that cable is a bit pricey on it's own even for $30.


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> True and woo-takeyourmoney-easy is charging $45 for the cable alone and $59 for the CTZ with the cable.
> $49 here for both...https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CTZ...lgo_pvid=21171023-a4fc-4756-b99f-d9fb2aabf7a8
> Seems like that cable is a bit pricey on it's own even for $30.


If you point out how greedy they are being and show a lesser price listing they mostly adjust the price a bit.


----------



## Dsnuts

So my recent purchases from ALiexpress is taking so damn long. With all the newness coming out. I would rather cancel my order of the SD7 and go with something new.

I still had 5 days or so before they shipped so I went ahead and cancelled my order. Which leaves me some funds to spend on something new. What to get? Hmm.

I am gonna keep the cable orders and my RT1s however.


----------



## superuser1

The ibasso most definitely!!


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Could some please elaborate on this, I found on Penon audio's description of the ibasso IT01.

*Approaching 1 tesla*

Special small high-energy magnets, near 1 Tesla's magnetic flux to 5um ultra-thin diaphragm has a greater driving energy and rebound characteristics, bringing more detail and dynamic performance than the normal dynamic driver.


----------



## kirkftl

jant71 said:


> Me too, JVC FD02 or Dunu Falcon right now are of interest. Maybe wait till my tax return in Feb. as I am cool, for now, to live with the B400, RT-1, AR3 and KPH30i for the time being. Am looking at DAP's though.
> 
> Do need to "discover" that IT01 cable. They said they found it so why can't we
> 
> ...



Could I get a link to that cable? Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> So my recent purchases from ALiexpress is taking so damn long. With all the newness coming out. I would rather cancel my order of the SD7 and go with something new.
> 
> I still had 5 days or so before they shipped so I went ahead and cancelled my order. Which leaves me some funds to spend on something new. What to get? Hmm.
> 
> I am gonna keep the cable orders and my RT1s however.


Are you new to AE 11.11? It always takes longer bc of all the orders. IIRC it was that way last year


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 15, 2017)

First time for me. I guessed that is how it is but at the same time. How do you have a sale on items and then wait a week to ship it out. A day or two I can understand but a week?

They asked me to wait 2 days but another thought I had was with the earphones themselves. I am sure they are good but at the same time what happens if the QC is not good. What do I do then? With all these newer phones coming out there is too much risk with little to no reviews out there.

I would like to try them of course but there is simply too much great stuff coming out from established manufacturers. They have yet to refund me so we will see.

I am not pulling the rug out completely however. I kept my order of cables and RT-1s so all is not lost. I hope to get those but for now I would rather spend my $126 I spent on something different.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> First time for me. I guessed that is how it is but at the same time. How do you have a sale on items and then wait a week to ship it out. A day or two I can understand but a week?
> 
> They asked me to wait 2 days but another thought I had was with the earphones themselves. I am sure they are good but at the same time what happens if the QC is not good. What do I do then? With all these newer phones coming out there is too much risk with little to no reviews out there.
> 
> ...


It has only been a few days lol. I've waited a week for shipping on a regular day order. It's the trade off for buying cheap from China. Some stores are better than others for returns, esp if you are a return customer


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya and I had to wait another 5 more so it said on my order.  They are trying to appease me by saying wait 2 days but. Man I keep on thinking of the new stuff coming out. Would rather spend that money on a new IT01 or F9 pro or Dunu iem.


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> So my recent purchases from ALiexpress is taking so damn long. With all the newness coming out. I would rather cancel my order of the SD7 and go with something new.
> 
> I still had 5 days or so before they shipped so I went ahead and cancelled my order. Which leaves me some funds to spend on something new. What to get? Hmm.
> 
> I am gonna keep the cable orders and my RT1s however.


The ibasso IT01 most definitely!!
Edit: The dunu falcon looks interesting too.

I apologise for double posting. However can someone please elaborate on this about the ibasso it01:

*Approaching 1 tesla*

Special small high-energy magnets, near 1 Tesla's magnetic flux to 5um ultra-thin diaphragm has a greater driving energy and rebound characteristics, bringing more detail and dynamic performance than the normal dynamic driver.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> The ibasso IT01 most definitely!!
> Edit: The dunu falcon looks interesting too.
> 
> I apologise for double posting. However can someone please elaborate on this about the ibasso it01:
> ...


I believe it just means that the driver material is almost as thin as a Tesla driver.


----------



## Raketen (Nov 16, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> The ibasso IT01 most definitely!!
> Edit: The dunu falcon looks interesting too.
> 
> I apologise for double posting. However can someone please elaborate on this about the ibasso it01:
> ...



TLDR: it has tiny but strong magnets! (like lots of other headphones).

5um is probably meaning five micrometer  thickness. Tesla is a measurement unit for magnetic field density.

Really just "sciencified" marketing copy, IIRC the importance of  field density depends on design but related to driver efficiency and control (thinner/lighter diaphragm also contributes to efficiency)...  I don't believe it means much of anything unless you are a speaker engineer and have more info than just this.

Further reading:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_(unit)
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-headphone-dynamic-drivers-work


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> First time for me. I guessed that is how it is but at the same time. How do you have a sale on items and then wait a week to ship it out. A day or two I can understand but a week?
> 
> They asked me to wait 2 days but another thought I had was with the earphones themselves. I am sure they are good but at the same time what happens if the QC is not good. What do I do then? With all these newer phones coming out there is too much risk with little to no reviews out there.
> 
> ...



Yes, keep your RT-1 comin'. You're gonna like it. RT-1 was a bit cheaper on 11/11 but I already had it and Penon got it to me fast with free shipping and they are worry free. Worth $7 extra instead of waiting till singles day. Maybe put you $126 towards a Hifi Boy...https://penonaudio.com/HiFi-BOY-OS-V3


----------



## Dsnuts

I am still waiting refund of my order.. They asked me again if I want to cancel. Why would I initiate the whole thing if I didn't want to cancel. Why would they have a cancel option if it pains them that much for one cancelled order?  Then I get snail mail after this whole experience.


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds like Singles Day wasn't singularly a success (but, you did get some stuff...).
Sometimes bargains cost in other ways, sorry Dsnuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

I aint sour about the whole thing. I still have 3 cables and the RT-1 I got from them. When I will get those things who knows. Not in a huge hurry to get them any how.  I have gotten plenty of stuff from other Chinese vendors but it is a bit irritating they keep on asking me if I truly want to cancel my order. Differences in culture I suppose. I will get my money back for the item one way or another but at the same time they make it seem like the item was made just for me. In fact one of the messages was saying it was custom made. No where on the description page says anything of the sort.  I am sure they will have an answer for me by tonight.


----------



## kirkftl

jant71 said:


> Yes, keep your RT-1 comin'. You're gonna like it. RT-1 was a bit cheaper on 11/11 but I already had it and Penon got it to me fast with free shipping and they are worry free. Worth $7 extra instead of waiting till singles day. Maybe put you $126 towards a Hifi Boy...https://penonaudio.com/HiFi-BOY-OS-V3



Hi there! If it doesn't trouble you, could I get a link to that cable you posted a few pages back?


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I aint sour about the whole thing. I still have 3 cables and the RT-1 I got from them. When I will get those things who knows. Not in a huge hurry to get them any how.  I have gotten plenty of stuff from other Chinese vendors but it is a bit irritating they keep on asking me if I truly want to cancel my order. Differences in culture I suppose. I will get my money back for the item one way or another but at the same time they make it seem like the item was made just for me. In fact one of the messages was saying it was custom made. No where on the description page says anything of the sort.  I am sure they will have an answer for me by tonight.


You rightly pointed out culture as being the main reason for this. They consider it bad luck if someone cancels and they try to avoid this (by doing things that would seem silly to the uninitiated) 
It's as if AE is a sure way to augment your patience. Overall, i would say its a reasonable experience for me and i do agree it can get a tab bit frustrating at times. Hang in there mate. Those cables that are coming your way make me envious!!


----------



## Dsnuts

kirkftl said:


> Hi there! If it doesn't trouble you, could I get a link to that cable you posted a few pages back?



This is the link however. It seems they are sold out. I would periodically check this link to see if they get more in. They only seem to carry a few and sell them on aliexpress. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKQXLMV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1





superuser1 said:


> You rightly pointed out culture as being the main reason for this. They consider it bad luck if someone cancels and they try to avoid this (by doing things that would seem silly to the uninitiated)
> It's as if AE is a sure way to augment your patience. Overall, i would say its a reasonable experience for me and i do agree it can get a tab bit frustrating at times. Hang in there mate. Those cables that are coming your way make me envious!!



They rejected my request on the grounds that they will ship in 2 days. Lol. Oh well it looks like I will eventually get the SD7.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> They rejected my request on the grounds that they will ship in 2 days. Lol. Oh well it looks like I will eventually get the SD7.


Holy crap.. you dont say!! That is a bit too much


----------



## Dsnuts

I didn't raise a stink about it. It is what it is. I am Asian too so I can understand but at the same time. 

WARNING fellas. Buying from WOO-Take your money-EASY. on Ali1weekexpress.. There is no cancellation. Lol.


----------



## Selenium

Just bought this. I love the looks of it!


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> I didn't raise a stink about it. It is what it is. I am Asian too so I can understand but at the same time.
> 
> WARNING fellas. Buying from WOO-Take your money-EASY. on Ali1weekexpress.. There is no cancellation. Lol.


I've never had an issue with him and he was my go-to, also note he is also banned from being spoke about on Head-Fi so watch out


----------



## Dsnuts

I was eyeing that cable too on 11/11.  So now the waiting game. They still haven't shipped anything yet. We will see how long it takes for my goods to arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lurk650 said:


> I've never had an issue with him and he was my go-to, also note he is also banned from being spoke about on Head-Fi so watch out



Well it is all good as long as you don't cancel your order. Banned or not they sell some nice stuff online. I will probably never buy anything from them again. I personally think it is not unreasonable when a purchaser requests a refund when the item has not shipped. I am sure they have their reasons why they can't refund but kinda lame if you ask me.


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> Well it is all good as long as you don't cancel your order. Banned or not they sell some nice stuff online. I will probably never buy anything from them again. I personally think it is not unreasonable when a purchaser requests a refund when the item has not shipped. I am sure they have their reasons why they can't refund but kinda lame if you ask me.



It's super lame. If you request a refund they should give it to you. It doesn't even make sense that they wouldn't.


----------



## snip3r77

Lurk650 said:


> I've never had an issue with him and he was my go-to, also note he is also banned from being spoke about on Head-Fi so watch out


I’m not sure what happened but he’s good so far


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Well it is all good as long as you don't cancel your order. Banned or not they sell some nice stuff online. I will probably never buy anything from them again. I personally think it is not unreasonable when a purchaser requests a refund when the item has not shipped. I am sure they have their reasons why they can't refund but kinda lame if you ask me.


Maybe to get that fake tracking number they have to pay a fee to register it in the system? I have no idea TBH but that's just the only reason I could think of that they  wouldn't just refund you. It sucks anyway.


----------



## jant71

kirkftl said:


> Hi there! If it doesn't trouble you, could I get a link to that cable you posted a few pages back?



Which one? This one...https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5MM-TO-3-5MM-MALE-8-Cores-Litz-Braid-Upgrade-Cable-For-OPPO-PM-3-H6-AUX-Car/112477217100?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=2c8332b952c441e0918c96b6cd2efaa9&pid=100290&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=401212675418&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507



superuser1 said:


> If you point out how greedy they are being and show a lesser price listing they mostly adjust the price a bit.



I, myself, don't mind poking the banned seller. Banned for paying for positive reviews. This thing with Ds here. I had a tracking # sent on something that wasn't actually shipped for over week after it was listed as shipped. Did pay extra $$ for e-packet for the faster delivery I always get with e-packet. Other sellers adjust price and accept the coupons too so no reason to continue to buy from someone you can't totally trust for the experiences mentioned.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Campfire Vega review is up:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/campfire-audio-vega.21893/reviews#review-19457


----------



## Ahmad313

Hisoundfi said:


> Campfire Vega review is up:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/campfire-audio-vega.21893/reviews#review-19457


Very nice review ,


----------



## Raketen (Nov 17, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> I’m not sure what happened but he’s good so far



IIRC, they got caught posting undisclosed reviews & impressions of their own products under sockpuppet accounts.


----------



## phthora

Hisoundfi said:


> Campfire Vega review is up:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/campfire-audio-vega.21893/reviews#review-19457



That is a beautifully composed photograph!


----------



## jant71 (Nov 20, 2017)

Interesting new Radius. Handsome and reminiscent of the old CKR's 1st gen esp. with similar venting at the rear of the housing. Also at that old CKR9 price point of $189. Dropping on Nov. 24th.
https://translate.google.com/transl...w.radius.co.jp/products/hp-nx100/&prev=search











The diaphragm adopts PEEK material which has high rigidity and better balance of propagation speed and internal loss than general PET material and which has high stability in the whole region.
The voice coil adopts "CCAW" which is copper coated with aluminum wire. Because it is lighter than ordinary copper wire, it can be expected to improve the response of diaphragm and reduce unnecessary vibration. It enables excellent elongation of of the high frequency range and bass playback with good crispness.






The acoustic approach that arranges precisely designed chambers realizes a powerful but wide sound field and high spatial expression power. Flat frequency characteristics are shown without damaging the low frequency range with the original sound reproduction tendency.


----------



## ericp10

I just took two BIG ones for the team. Details coming soon. Happy Thanksgiving and happy listening!


----------



## doctorjazz

Interested to hear what you're checking out, @ericp10!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh mang ericp in the game again. So I am so very tempted to give the F9 pros a try fellas. My spidy senses tell me they will punch way above price of admission. Plus I can use my newely acquired cables.

Speaking of. It seems there will be a 3 day black friday even on aliexpress. So whatever item you guys was looking at will get a 2nd and 3rd opportunity to purchase on alibay. Though I have still yet to recieve anything from the all one shopping spree.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a feeling the F9 pro isn't going to be any better than the regular F9. Smoother with more accessories to justify the price hike.

That one review makes them out to be basshead earphones or something.


----------



## ericp10 (Nov 21, 2017)

So, I should have both items in tomorrow fellas, and then I'll take pictures. I can give you a couple of hints: these iems aren't budget ones (not super expensive either), and I don't think these iems' technology has been discussed in this forum before. We'll see.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know it has better treble but at the same time treble refinement can be the difference in OK mid fi to excellent mid fi and might even put it in upper mid fi category. I feel it is the treble that is the most difficult to tune on an earphone and is the real difference between something like my Sony XBA Z5 to the H3. Sure it is a much more refined experience all around but the biggest difference was in the treble refinement. 

When I demoed the F9 at Can Jam. It sounded nice enough to me to justify the cost but at the same time I thought if they refined the sound a bit more and I think that is where the pro model is at. We will see. I am sure guys will chime in on the differences between the F9 and F9 pros. 

Another thing I remember about the F9 was that It was similar in sound signature to my PX earphones. Had more pronounced bass end however.


----------



## Podster (Nov 21, 2017)

phthora said:


> That is a beautifully composed photograph!



Ditto Vince and excellent write up

Almost forgot to mention that gray granite surface is giving Alex's tried and true countertop a run for it's money


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Ditto Vince and excellent write up
> 
> Almost forgot to mention that gray granite surface is giving Alex's tried and true countertop a run for it's money



Ouch, burn!! Let the countertop smackdown begin


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Ouch, burn!! Let the countertop smackdown begin



LOL, I'll bet those two would agree this is a full on WWE one


----------



## Selenium (Nov 21, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> I know it has better treble but at the same time treble refinement can be the difference in OK mid fi to excellent mid fi and might even put it in upper mid fi category. I feel it is the treble that is the most difficult to tune on an earphone and is the real difference between something like my Sony XBA Z5 to the H3. Sure it is a much more refined experience all around but the biggest difference was in the treble refinement.
> 
> When I demoed the F9 at Can Jam. It sounded nice enough to me to justify the cost but at the same time I thought if they refined the sound a bit more and I think that is where the pro model is at. We will see. I am sure guys will chime in on the differences between the F9 and F9 pros.
> 
> Another thing I remember about the F9 was that It was similar in sound signature to my PX earphones. Had more pronounced bass end however.



I dunno, the Fiio rep even said they don't sound much different, and they look the same in graphs. Hopefully someone who has both can eventually chime in. I'm more interested in the FH1.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 21, 2017)

ericp10 said:


> So, I should have both items in tomorrow fellas, and then I'll take pictures. I can give you a couple of hints: these iems aren't budget ones (not super expensive either), and I don't think the these iems' technology have been discussed in this forum before. We'll see.



What have we been talking of lately. $55 Rt-1, $65 DM5 and $60 EDC so time for something more up the food chain Monoprice was mentioned so not the planars I guess. We'll see though. New tech is nice but execution is still king so we'll see how they did. Look forward to the impressions!




Dsnuts said:


> I know it has better treble but at the same time treble refinement can be the difference in OK mid fi to excellent mid fi and might even put it in upper mid fi category. I feel it is the treble that is the most difficult to tune on an earphone and is the real difference between something like my Sony XBA Z5 to the H3. Sure it is a much more refined experience all around but the biggest difference was in the treble refinement.
> 
> When I demoed the F9 at Can Jam. It sounded nice enough to me to justify the cost but at the same time I thought if they refined the sound a bit more and I think that is where the pro model is at. We will see. I am sure guys will chime in on the differences between the F9 and F9 pros.
> 
> Another thing I remember about the F9 was that It was similar in sound signature to my PX earphones. Had more pronounced bass end however.



My math goes like this. F9SE $89, F9 $99, F9Pro $139, and F9LTD $199. The only one that stands out is the LTD. My money is on the LTD to stand out over the other 3. Don't think that price hike is about more accessories. How many cases do you need 3, 4?? Even more tips than F9PRO??

Of course Falcon C is there at $200 vying for my $$$ as well so tough choice.


----------



## snip3r77

https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale

The nebula is good. 

Excerpt: "The AAW Nebula Two has solid build quality, adequate accessories, and excellent sound quality for the price. I’ve never heard an IEM with a more natural, balanced sound before; add to that a 3D soundstage, phenomenal end-to-end frequency extension, and great instrument separation with fantastic detail retrieval, and you get an IEM that punches well above its asking price."



http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16717


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> What have we been talking of lately. $55 Rt-1, $65 DM5 and $60 EDC so time for something more up the food chain Monoprice was mentioned so not the planars I guess. We'll see though. New tech is nice but execution is still king so we'll see how they did. Look forward to the impressions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



F9LTD waaaaat? Where?


----------



## ericp10

Out of the box, IEMs, as we know them, are in trouble! I'm talking about multi-BAs, hybrids, full dynamics, etc. And I believe in burn-in, but out of the box...just wow!!! For some, there may be some slight eq adjustment needed between 1k and 4k (I haven't heard anything perfect though), but these are some of the best IEMs I've ever put in my ears (regardless of price). The airiness and soundstage will blow you away. Add to that the visceral bass, extreme clarity, depth of sound and detail. I have more to say, of course, but I want to hold out because it has competition coming tomorrow. But these are heavyweight champions out of the box. Audeze didn't send me a pair or ask me to write a review. I bought these out of curiousity (although I did find them at a bargain price). It most definitely punches above it's $600 retail price. I am using the smaller ear clips (that nestle inside earlobe rather than using the ear hooks), and the IEMs are quite comfortable despite the size of the outer shells. But that might the only problem for some of you. The stem is long to go deep into your ear canal (you need the right tips for a good fit to hold the steady and get the best bass response), but it still may be hard for some to wear. But trust me when I say they are more comfortable than they first appeared to me. I've been listening for about an hour and a half with no ear fatigue. More to come, plus it's competition tomorrow. Happy listening.


----------



## Niyologist (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm going for the iBasso IT01.


----------



## superuser1

This cable arrived today: 4.4mm for Sony


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Out of the box, IEMs, as we know them, are in trouble! I'm talking about multi-BAs, hybrids, full dynamics, etc. And I believe in burn-in, but out of the box...just wow!!! For some, there may be some slight eq adjustment needed between 1k and 4k (I haven't heard anything perfect though), but these are some of the best IEMs I've ever put in my ears (regardless of price). The airiness and soundstage will blow you away. Add to that the visceral bass, extreme clarity, depth of sound and detail. I have more to say, of course, but I want to hold out because it has competition coming tomorrow. But these are heavyweight champions out of the box. Audeze didn't send me a pair or ask me to write a review. I bought these out of curiousity (although I did find them at a bargain price). It most definitely punches above it's $600 retail price. I am using the smaller ear clips (that nestle inside earlobe rather than using the ear hooks), and the IEMs are quite comfortable despite the size of the outer shells. But that might the only problem for some of you. The stem is long to go deep into your ear canal (you need the right tips for a good fit to hold the steady and get the best bass response), but it still may be hard for some to wear. But trust me when I say they are more comfortable than they first appeared to me. I've been listening for about an hour and a half with no ear fatigue. More to come, plus it's competition tomorrow. Happy listening.



Been very curious about them (in fact, had them in my cart and took them out earlier tonight, on sale for Black Friday at the Audeze site). Heard them at CanJam NY earlier in the year, and was impressed with the sound, but listening in a rushed, noisy, crowded show is not the most reliable way to evaluate open earphones (these are the iSine20, I assume). They now seem to be sold out at the site, oh well, very interested in your impressions.


----------



## ericp10

ericp10 said:


> Out of the box, IEMs, as we know them, are in trouble! I'm talking about multi-BAs, hybrids, full dynamics, etc. And I believe in burn-in, but out of the box...just wow!!! For some, there may be some slight eq adjustment needed between 1k and 4k (I haven't heard anything perfect though), but these are some of the best IEMs I've ever put in my ears (regardless of price). The airiness and soundstage will blow you away. Add to that the visceral bass, extreme clarity, depth of sound and detail. I have more to say, of course, but I want to hold out because it has competition coming tomorrow. But these are heavyweight champions out of the box. Audeze didn't send me a pair or ask me to write a review. I bought these out of curiousity (although I did find them at a bargain price). It most definitely punches above it's $600 retail price. I am using the smaller ear clips (that nestle inside earlobe rather than using the ear hooks), and the IEMs are quite comfortable despite the size of the outer shells. But that might the only problem for some of you. The stem is long to go deep into your ear canal (you need the right tips for a good fit to hold the steady and get the best bass response), but it still may be hard for some to wear. But trust me when I say they are more comfortable than they first appeared to me. I've been listening for about an hour and a half with no ear fatigue. More to come, plus it's competition tomorrow. Happy listening.





doctorjazz said:


> Been very curious about them (in fact, had them in my cart and took them out earlier tonight, on sale for Black Friday at the Audeze site). Heard them at CanJam NY earlier in the year, and was impressed with the sound, but listening in a rushed, noisy, crowded show is not the most reliable way to evaluate open earphones (these are the iSine20, I assume). They now seem to be sold out at the site, oh well, very interested in your impressions.




Yes sir, it is the iSine20. They are wonderful (but stay tuned, posting something else in a few minutes). I'm curious, how much were they selling them for on the website (they are sold out now).  I think they're worth the retail price, so anything significantly lower would have been a great deal!


----------



## doctorjazz

I forget, but they didn't last long, probably didn't have that many offered


----------



## ericp10 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, I haven't been able to do a side by side comparison yet, but here is another awesome planar. The iSine20 and the ME.1 do not sound the same, but both have great air and 3-D out-of-this-world soundstage that makes them of the best IEMs I'ver ever heard. I would have to say at this point that the ME.1 is a more balanced sound. It doesn't need eq-ing like the Audeze does. These are my first Unique Melody and Audeze products. I'm blown away by both. Between the two, I can say that the ME.1 is far easier to wear and fits more like a regular IEM. The Unique Melody will remind some of a better Sony that many audiophiles loved - The MDR EX-1000 - with a much better soundstage, better clarity, better detail, but without that awful harsh treble. These planars are quite stunning. More to come after burn-in.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 23, 2017)

I tried the Audeze 10 and 20 at a meet recently. Wasn't impressed, at least not for the price(could have been a tips issue...hard to tip roll with those dumb big nozzles). Felt the same way about the Earsonics Velvet.

^^^Do you currently have the EX1000?


----------



## Ahmad313

ericp10 said:


> Well, I haven't been able to do a side by side comparison yet, but here is another awesome planar. The iSine20 and the ME.1 do not sound the same, but both have great air and 3-D out-of-this-world soundstage that makes them of the best IEMs I'ver ever heard. I would have to say at this point that the ME.1 is a more balanced sound. It doesn't need eq-ing like the Audeze does. These are my first Unique Melody and Audeze products. I'm blown away by both. Between the two, I can say that the ME.1 is far easier to wear and fits more like a regular IEM. The Unique Melody will remind some of a better Sony that many audiophiles loved - The MDR EX-1000 - with a much better soundstage, better clarity, better detail, but without that awful harsh treble. These planars are quite stunning. More to come after burn-in.


wow,  you have really some nice collection ,


----------



## mochill

Echobox audio explorer for $329


----------



## snip3r77

I just received my TFZ king ( 11/11 deal )
It’s dsmn fast


----------



## Dsnuts

This is encouraging. My orders need to come in already. Anyone seeing some decent deals for BF deals?  Shanling M3s on sale on musictech for $239. Excellent deal for the player. 
https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/2017-black-friday-sale?page=2


----------



## dweaver

Used up the last of my Visions gift card I had and bought a pair of Audiofly Af140 for $98CAD.

It doesn't have a mic or removable cables but if it has as good a 3D sound as some reviews suggest it might fill a hole in my line up. Damn I miss my XBA-Z5 ...

If it doesn't, I think I am going to try the Nebula 2 after I sell a few things.


----------



## doctorjazz

The Opus #2 on Musicteck is appealing, but don't want to spend all that money, gotta resist, gotta resist...


----------



## peter123

I picked up these for $175 and couldn't be more happy:


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow where you get that deal?


----------



## doctorjazz

Not a discovery, but I'm listening a lot to the Campfire Audio Orion, the "baby" of their line up, really open and nice sounding to me. Have them on sale now ("B" stock) for $299.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wow where you get that deal?



At a local "Best Buy" kind of store, they were clearing stock. I've auditioned it before and although I loved the sound I just couldn't justify paying $500 for the design and uncertainty about build quality. At $175 it was a no brainer.

I actually got them yesterday so been listening to them for two days now and they're very good. Like if the X2's and HD650 had a baby  They're actually made by Gibson just like the X2's and you can easily hear the family sound but these has better overall balance with less midbass, more subbass and a more forward midrange. They're a extremely relaxed listening for me and will be a great alternative to the HD800S and HE560. Definitely better then the X2's and HD650, maybe even above the HE400i and HD700. I can easily see people having issues with the clamping force though, I've got a small head and they fit me like a glove.


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> The Opus #2 on Musicteck is appealing, but don't want to spend all that money, gotta resist, gotta resist...



Well now.....you just had to go and point that one out!  I've already done some damage with the Andromeda and UE 18 + Pro (too good of a deal to pass up).  This also looks to be a stellar deal and not sure if I REALLY need it as I could just pair the X5iii with the Mojo and call it a day.....but.....I'm on a roll.  It's only one more patient visit.....right?  The delusions!


----------



## doctorjazz

neuromancer said:


> Well now.....you just had to go and point that one out!  I've already done some damage with the Andromeda and UE 18 + Pro (too good of a deal to pass up).  This also looks to be a stellar deal and not sure if I REALLY need it as I could just pair the X5iii with the Mojo and call it a day.....but.....I'm on a roll.  It's only one more patient visit.....right?  The delusions!



I didn't see good deals on the Andromeda and UE18+ Pro (got an email from UE, but it only had an offer on their Bluetooth speakers}. Probably better off not knowing... (takes lots of patients to cover these toys...).


----------



## doctorjazz

Oops, found the Andromeda... Must resist..


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> At a local "Best Buy" kind of store, they were clearing stock. I've auditioned it before and although I loved the sound I just couldn't justify paying $500 for the design and uncertainty about build quality. At $175 it was a no brainer.
> 
> I actually got them yesterday so been listening to them for two days now and they're very good. Like if the X2's and HD650 had a baby  They're actually made by Gibson just like the X2's and you can easily hear the family sound but these has better overall balance with less midbass, more subbass and a more forward midrange. They're a extremely relaxed listening for me and will be a great alternative to the HD800S and HE560. Definitely better then the X2's and HD650, maybe even above the HE400i and HD700. I can easily see people having issues with the clamping force though, I've got a small head and they fit me like a glove.


Excellent ,  it sings like my favourite sound signature , 
can you suggest a iem with the same sound signature as you describe above ,


----------



## Ahmad313

doctorjazz said:


> Oops, found the Andromeda... Must resist..


Do you found a good deal for Andromeda ,?


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> I didn't see good deals on the Andromeda and UE18+ Pro (got an email from UE, but it only had an offer on their Bluetooth speakers}. Probably better off not knowing... (takes lots of patients to cover these toys...).



Yes a good price on the Andromeda and an even better one on the UE 18+pro (pre-black Friday sale at 30% off.)  Both obviously highly rated and end game for many.........if only!


----------



## doctorjazz (Nov 24, 2017)

I found Andromeda, "B" stock, but a good price
https://aloaudio.deals/shop/andromeda-iem-by-campfire-audio/

The only deal I found on the UE 18+pro expired end of October...
(Andromeda is tempting-currently enjoying the heck out of the Orion and Polaris, really curious what happens further up the line...)


----------



## doctorjazz

neuromancer said:


> Yes a good price on the Andromeda and an even better one on the UE 18+pro (pre-black Friday sale at 30% off.)  Both obviously highly rated and end game for many.........if only!



"End Game", I've stopped using that phrase.


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> I found Andromeda, "B" stock, but a good price
> https://aloaudio.deals/shop/andromeda-iem-by-campfire-audio/
> 
> The only deal I found on the UE 18+pro expired end of October...
> (Andromeda is tempting-currently enjoying the heck out of the Orion and Polaris, really curious what happens further up the line...)



C'mon....just a little more......it's only wafer thin!


----------



## doctorjazz

hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## waynes world

I posted this in the earbud thread, but thought I'd post it here as well...



> You can use a bluetooth receiver such as the FiiO BTR1 (just one example — there are others). Then you can use your favorite earbud.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-btr1-bluetooth-headphone-amplifier-aptx-discrete-dac.850675/



Like I said before, I'm really glad that you pointed that one out. Some pics:






One is being shipped to me, and I'm pretty sure it's going to make me look as happy as this lady:






To my ears, my phone (S7 edge exynos) sounds great, and I have been listening to it so much lately that it has basically taken over DAP duties. I was also enjoying streaming Tidal and Frisky radio off of it. So I started to also want to get into bluetooth capabilities so that my phone could be free, and I bought a few different bluetooth items (August EP650's which actually sound rather great when EQ'd and made me a believer in bluetooth technology in general), and more recently the NiceCHK HB1 bluetooth cable that I could start using with mmcx earbuds (I haven't received it yet).

But I realize that I don't really want to start buying a whole bunch of bluetooth headphones and/or cables and/or earbuds with mmcx connectors etc. What I _really_ want is to be able listen to my wired inventory of buds and headphones, but without being wired to my phone. The bluetooth gizmo would need the following qualities: (a) small and light; (b) have a clip on it; (c) support bluetooth 4.1 and greater; support APTX; (d) sound great; (e) not be too expensive.

For a long time I was lusting over the Cayin N3 as a DAP and also to be able to use for the above purposes. But alas, it doesn't receive APTX, and also, I realized that I'm actually happier with using my phone as my main main DAP.

So on paper, that Fiio BTR1 looks like it will be the solution for me. Another benefit for me is that I'll be able to hook it up to my stereo when desired and control it from my phone across the room. Bonus.

I'll keep you posted on how well it works out!

Fwiw, the BTR1 doesn't currently receive in AAC from apple devices (which is kind of the equivalent of APTX for non-apple devices), so be aware of this if you have an iphone etc. Read the above quoted thread for more information about that.


----------



## ericp10

Selenium said:


> I tried the Audeze 10 and 20 at a meet recently. Wasn't impressed, at least not for the price(could have been a tips issue...hard to tip roll with those dumb big nozzles). Felt the same way about the Earsonics Velvet.
> 
> ^^^Do you currently have the EX1000?


Don't currently have the EX1000. As for the 20, definitely, need to tip roll to bring out its best sound. And you need to keep in mind it's open. You probably wouldn't hear it at its best at a meet. Amp or a good DAP also makes it sing. I currently use the Sony NWZX100HN and my S8+ the most for it. The sound is glorious!


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> Used up the last of my Visions gift card I had and bought a pair of Audiofly Af140 for $98CAD.
> 
> It doesn't have a mic or removable cables but if it has as good a 3D sound as some reviews suggest it might fill a hole in my line up. Damn I miss my XBA-Z5 ...
> 
> If it doesn't, I think I am going to try the Nebula 2 after I sell a few things.


You got rid of the Z5? :O Why?


----------



## Raketen

ericp10 said:


> Don't currently have the EX1000. As for the 20, definitely, need to tip roll to bring out its best sound. And you need to keep in mind it's open. You probably wouldn't hear it at its best at a meet. Amp or a good DAP also makes it sing. I currently use the Sony NWZX100HN and my S8+ the most for it. The sound is glorious!



Thanks for the impressions. Have you tried the 'Reveal' dsp plugin audeze released? I have seen a number of comments saying the iSines are much improved with either a cypher cable or some kind of eq compensation.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 24, 2017)

ericp10 said:


> You got rid of the Z5? :O Why?


it actually died on one side. Faulty MMCX connection, in my attempt to spread the connectors more open the pin inside the IEM broke off... Needless to say I was not very happy when it happened... Ok I'm still not happy .

On a different note. I also bought a 2nd Adagio Club for $38 since I accidentally washed my first pair!!! The first pair still worked but I wondered if they were working like they were supposed to. The new pair confirms that aspects of the sound were compromised in the wash. This new pair has much better mids like the first pair had when I got them.

If the AF140 up's the ante of the Adagio I think I will be pretty happy.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 25, 2017)

The Adagio is a steal at $38 gotta look after this pair this time! It might only have 2 drivers but they tuned them mighty fine. I am really surprised these have no following. I know they are supposed to be an AF78 rebadge but I wonder if that is really accurate or not. I am not going to get an AF78 to find out but I wonder...


----------



## jant71

Hope everyone applicable  had a good holiday!!

Cute budget hybrid to try??(not to expect too much but some fun)





Another dual dynamic single armature hybrid...http://173.214.160.182/store/produc...DIY-HiFi-Bass-Headset/119089_32841373137.html

Very much a CKR copy as far as the look. Around $25 with a coupon or whatever even early so it'll drop and might be worth a punt to mess around with.

Annnnd, Sony has more expensive BT stuff. Hey, if a BT cable is $200, if you attach an earphone to it it should be $300 right?
https://translate.google.com/transl...//www.e-earphone.jp/sony/smr-10-b&prev=search


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Hope everyone applicable  had a good holiday!!
> 
> Cute budget hybrid to try??(not to expect too much but some fun)
> 
> ...


It's will be ready interesting 2DD+1BA and i think you are the first buyer for these because i saw their is only one order ,


----------



## jant71 (Nov 25, 2017)

Nope just saw them but didn't buy them. So, was someone else. Would like to hear how open the back really is first esp. with two dynamics. Certainly what I like for the potentially bigger stage and benefits of improving dynamic bass performance. Why I am interested in things like the Falcon C, new Radius, and others and have gotten back into my GB1000.

Love those vents...


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Nope just saw them but didn't buy them. So, was someone else. Would like to hear how open the back really is first esp. with two dynamics. Certainly what I like for the potentially bigger stage and benefits of improving dynamic bass performance. Why I am interested in things like the Falcon C, new Radius, and others and have gotten back into my GB1000.


Have you any information about the release date of Falcon C and the other one ( i think the DK 4001)


----------



## jant71

DUNU have been posting some pics of the Falcon C but no date yet. Think we are close but haven't heard when.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> DUNU have been posting some pics of the Falcon C but no date yet. Think we are close but haven't heard when.


Yeah very interesting and excellent products are about to come from LZ,  DUNU and Oriveti ,


----------



## jant71

This is how to take a pic of a cable to show how supple it may be...


----------



## loomisjohnson

dweaver said:


> it actually died on one side. Faulty MMCX connection, in my attempt to spread the connectors more open the pin inside the IEM broke off... Needless to say I was not very happy when it happened... Ok I'm still not happy .
> 
> On a different note. I also bought a 2nd Adagio Club for $38 since I accidentally washed my first pair!!! The first pair still worked but I wondered if they were working like they were supposed to. The new pair confirms that aspects of the sound were compromised in the wash. This new pair has much better mids like the first pair had when I got them.
> 
> If the AF140 up's the ante of the Adagio I think I will be pretty happy.


where did you get the adagio for $38?


----------



## dweaver

loomisjohnson said:


> where did you get the adagio for $38?


Visions Electronics in Canada. They have them on sale as part of their Black Friday sale. Unfortunately they only have them in the stores and most stores are sold out. I got 1 of only 3 left in Calgary.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I went ahead and got myself a Ibasso It01. Initial reports are very positive and while I was leaning toward the F9 pro. I have a good feeling about the earphone and then there was this little curve ball. 






New on Penon audio is this little good looking earphone called the Nabolang F910

*NABOLANG F910 Dual Dynamic Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphone with MIC*

*Description*

*Dual Dynamic Driver, earphone cavity using mechanical frequency structure design*


Two independent drivers, separate cavity design, bring a structured sense of the scene. The new neodymium-boron-iron moving coil unit for mid-treble and bass playback respectively enables the F910 not only to have natural, comfortable mid-to-high frequency extensions but also to show more rapid and powerful bass effects.
Double and stronger resolution makes the sound better than conventional earphones in both low frequency and high frequency. Through a variety of new breakthroughs to change the sound reflection, absorption, amplification and other substances, to achieve a balanced sound, quad-core dual-dynamic speaker playback, make more transparency, better resolution and broader sound field.
*Artisan mixer tuned personally, amazing sound quality*


NABOLANG has its own team, in tuning, they have many years of acoustic experience and industry accumulation, debugging many times, only for the F910 can restore a high pitch sweet, midrange alto accurate and bass heavy.
*Cochlear ergonomic design*


Fit the structure of the ear surface, streamlined according to the shape of the cochlea design, more comfortable and more soundproof
*Medical grade silicone eartips*


Silicone eartips use medical-grade environmentally silicone materials, thickened design, configuration L / M / S three sizes, enhance the wearing comfort, but also to improve the sound insulation effect.
*Adaptive ear hanging*


Adapted to ear of different people, more comfortable and stable than plastic wire or silicone ear loop. Used to be the high technology requirements design for expensive sports earphones only.
*High-fidelity wire control & Mic*


Single-button design for play / pause / answer / up and down song
*Cable upgrade, more durable*


Wire material used TPE wrapped in copper wire core (high toughness fiber reinforcement), make the sound quality transmission more quickly, pull-resistant and anti-wrap.
*Appearance piano paint process*


Pre-sound chamber using piano paint technology, bright black / royal blue shell showing a unique exquisite noble, combined with concise arc design harmony and unity, let you enjoy the music intoxicated, headphones also can be so stylish.
*Specification*


Brand: NABOLANG
Model: F910
Driver: Dual Dynamic Drivers(10mm+6mm)
Impedance: 16 Ohm
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20 kHz
Sensitivity: 95dB/mW
Plug:: straight 3.5mm
Cable length: 1.2M
Wire Control: Yes
With Mic: Yes
*Package*


NABOLANG F910 Earphone
3 sets of Eartips
For a whopping $16.90 I am gonna find out just how good these things are. Ordered one with my IT01. If anything they will make for an interesting beater. Got the all clear one. Looks very interesting for the price.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 27, 2017)

@Dsnuts The *NABOLANG *has been on AliExpress for a while now. I wasn't a big fan due to never being able to get a proper fit, but I think it was Podster that also had them and enjoyed them quite a lot.


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember dual dynamics being somewhat exotic at one point like 3 years ago. I like that the housing is larger for the dynamics, probably gives them some room to breathe. I can see how they can be uncomfy for smaller ears. I thought it was cheap enough to give it a try. Will see how they are once I get em. I can see them being a bass heavy earphone however.  

The IT01. Can't wait to get my grubby hands on em.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sound field is separated between the two drivers. Also found them even cheaper than on penonaudio. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...-0c02-4fa6-8cb2-4deb3a9fc441&rmStoreLevelAB=2


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I remember dual dynamics being somewhat exotic at one point like 3 years ago. I like that the housing is larger for the dynamics, probably gives them some room to breathe. I can see how they can be uncomfy for smaller ears. I thought it was cheap enough to give it a try. Will see how they are once I get em. I can see them being a bass heavy earphone however.
> 
> The IT01. Can't wait to get my grubby hands on em.



They were pretty snazzy for a while. Hybrids are taking all the hype now. Hopefully you enjoy them! Looking forward to your thoughts on the IT01 as well.


----------



## robervaul

Celeste and FLC9


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> They were pretty snazzy for a while. Hybrids are taking all the hype now. Hopefully you enjoy them! Looking forward to your thoughts on the IT01 as well.



You getting a review sample of the It01? So the marketing of these are like a mini tesla driver a la xelento Beyerdyanmic?
I only wish they were a real Tesla driver but hey I am intrigued enough to punt for one. Plus dat cable!! Will report how they are once I get em.


----------



## ivo001

Dsnuts said:


> Sound field is separated between the two drivers. Also found them even cheaper than on penonaudio. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...-0c02-4fa6-8cb2-4deb3a9fc441&rmStoreLevelAB=2


It bothers me that the 6 and 10mm are the same size in that schematic ugh.


----------



## Dsnuts

In other news. It looks like my packages from Aliexpress in recent 11/11 sale has not even left mainland China. There is a very good chance I will get my IT01 before I get the rest of my orders.


----------



## vladstef

Dsnuts said:


> In other news. It looks like my packages from Aliexpress in recent 11/11 sale has not even left mainland China. There is a very good chance I will get my IT01 before I get the rest of my orders.



All of my things "shipped", except that most have been flying for about 10 days somehow, some are stuck on customs and an order from NiceHCK has had 2 tracking numbers, the first one didn't update for a long time, then the second one got to the shipping company, then it got canceled and the first tracking number is suddenly departing the country. I've never had any issues with NiceHCK and I suspect that this will be fine as well but it's the weirdest thing that I've experienced when it comes to tracking.
I get that they probably used a fake number because they didn't have the product yet, but everything else is so random...


----------



## dweaver

My AF140 arrived today (ordered Friday and Recieved them on Monday! Woohoo).

So far they are everything I was hoping they would be. They take everything I like about the Adagio and take it up two notches. The bass is powerful (actually hope and anticipate it settle down a smidge), same or slightly better midrange and improved treble detail and extension. OH and the 3D presentation which was above average on the Adagio is much higher on the AF140. Search for a Z5 replacement OVER!!!

Sure it doesn't have a mic but for this type of sound who the hell cares!

Oh, just to be clear these are not an audiophile IEM, they are a bass head audiophile wet dream just like the Z5 was/is.

I actually took a chance on these by throwing on a 2 year replacement warranty hoping I would like them and might need some extra protection.

Best $98 spent this year for me. They are actually worth their retail in my opinion even though they don't have a replaceable cable. If Audiofly simply make a new model with a replaceable cable they wouldn't need to change anything else.


----------



## ivo001

Dsnuts said:


> In other news. It looks like my packages from Aliexpress in recent 11/11 sale has not even left mainland China. There is a very good chance I will get my IT01 before I get the rest of my orders.


I have received all 4 of my AE 11.11 orders in The Netherlands last week.
Meanwhile my 8 november Gearbest Purchase is on some kind of trip. Visited Kazachstan on the 21st and Russia on the 24th. No clue when it will reach me.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 27, 2017)

^Some good stuff guys. Also saw these two:

Null Audio is stocking a new hybrid that looks cool for a budget and has a nice looking graph...





Microdriver plus armature for 35 SGD/$25 at the moment...






https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...udio-azalea-dual-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitor

Introducing Versaudio, the newest member of the Null Audio family. Versaudio is a Singapore based acoustic-electric brand bringing you exhilarating performance at a fraction of the market price.

Versaudio Azalea Dual Driver Hybrid In-Ear Monitor
SGD69.90->SGD34.95
Azalea features VA's unique acoustic design with a compact dome chamber, which houses a 6.8 millimeter micro mid/bass dynamic driver and a balanced armature super tweeter. The super tweeter is hoisted within the deep fitting nozzle, built with passive 2 way electronic crossover, it provides extremely well extended and high definition treble performance. The 6.8 millimeter neodymium magnet bass driver delivers powerful bass and definitive clarity in the mid range.




Also looking into the ADV S2000. Also $25 though not in stock yet. https://www.adv-sound.com/products/s2000
An impression from CanJam London(.https://audioprimate.blog/2017/07/2...re-ibasso-final-advanced-kennerton/#more-5734)..
"I then listened to the biggest shocker of the entire show, the ADV S2000. The IEM is designed to just ergonomically melt into your ear. It is flat with a perfectly angled nozzle and body that will allow it to remain unobtrusive even whilst sleeping. It has a fixed cable and a sleek black body. It is supremely comfortable. On sound, I listened to Norah Jones – Feelin’ the Same Way. I found that snare was little thin, that vocals had a touch of sweetness for Norah, and that the soundstage was wide with good height (impressive). Then I heard the price. $20. Twenty friggin’ bucks. I thought the sound of these would compete with many $200 offerings. I think that once these come out, everybody and their dog needs to get a pair. Shoot, at this price, my daughter’s dolls might benefit from better sound. I told them that I thought the price was too low, and they might cannabalize some of their higher model sales. They didn’t seem concerned. That’s some mighty confidence in your other offerings."


----------



## peter123 (Nov 27, 2017)

I purchased these from Joybuy on 6/11 and they arrived today:


----------



## dweaver

peter123 said:


> I purchased these from Joybuy on 6/11 and they arrived today:


is this the model that be switched from closed to open?


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> is this the model that be switched from closed to open?



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Raketen

Dsnuts said:


> You getting a review sample of the It01? So the marketing of these are like a mini tesla driver a la xelento Beyerdyanmic?
> I only wish they were a real Tesla driver but hey I am intrigued enough to punt for one. Plus dat cable!! Will report how they are once I get em.



I think the product copy was referring to the strength of the magnets, not to the style of driver winding or the Beyer trademark.


----------



## jant71

I bought 2 cables from Ali seller Blue Shield Tech...https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...uteurs-HIFI-Casque-C/1938884_32842494214.html





and 

https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-52-cores-5-Silver-2/1938884_32830074098.html




Both for $36 with epacket after coupons(-$2)


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks nice. They sound as good as they look?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 27, 2017)

Just ordered today so it'll be a bit but at least it is epacket and not standard shipping. Update with pics when they get here


----------



## doctorjazz

@ericp10...Audeze had a Black Friday sale on the iSine20, I went for it. Not sure how long until it comes, but I'll update when I get it.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> @ericp10...Audeze had a Black Friday sale on the iSine20, I went for it. Not sure how long until it comes, but I'll update when I get it.



Great news!! I can't wait to hear what you think about it. I'm still loving it, but playing around with tips and trying to decide which fit I like best, clips or hook. Also, I've been listening more to the $700 ME.1. It clearly fit like a regular IEM, has great sound, but the bass is lacking compared to the iSine20. Then again, you can fix it with the right tips, place in the ear (i'm finding a more shallow fit brings out the bass than a deep one), and some eq-ing. Happy listening. I think I'm about to try the iBasso IT01 too.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a good feeling for the IT01. Might be a new benchmark for $100 earphones. Mines shipped last night from Penonaudio. Look forward to everyones take on them. 

So we have been getting into some cables lately and recently I got a used all silver cable for my DT1990 pros. So I wasn't greatly impressed with my Alo silver interconnect but this Lavracable I got is serious buisness. 

The seller told me he never got to use it as he ended up selling his DT1770. So I took them off his hands to use my DT1990pos.  Pure silver on an already highly resolving headphone brings a plus to the table. The sound out of my cans has a silky smoothness to the sound I have never heard in a headphone before. Transparency is on another level as well. I couldnt stop listening to it actually. So it seems burn in for cables are for real. Lavra cables recommends 150 hours of burn in time for their silver cables. Burn in or not. I am sold on them silver cables. It is too bad they cost so damn much.


----------



## ivo001

Dsnuts said:


> I have a good feeling for the IT01. Might be a new benchmark for $100 earphones. Mines shipped last night from Penonaudio. Look forward to everyones take on them.
> 
> So we have been getting into some cables lately and recently I got a used all silver cable for my DT1990 pros. So I wasn't greatly impressed with my Alo silver interconnect but this Lavracable I got is serious buisness.
> 
> *The seller told me he never got to use it* as he ended up selling his DT1770. So I took them off his hands to use my DT1990pos.  Pure silver on an already highly resolving headphone brings a plus to the table. The sound out of my cans has a silky smoothness to the sound I have never heard in a headphone before. Transparency is on another level as well. I couldnt stop listening to it actually. *So it seems burn in for cables are for real.* Lavra cables recommends 150 hours of burn in time for their silver cables. Burn in or not. I am sold on them silver cables. It is too bad they cost so damn much.



?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> You getting a review sample of the It01? So the marketing of these are like a mini tesla driver a la xelento Beyerdyanmic?
> I only wish they were a real Tesla driver but hey I am intrigued enough to punt for one. Plus dat cable!! Will report how they are once I get em.



Sorry I missed this. Thread notifications are busted for me. Not getting them to my knowledge. Have more than enough to cover at the moment anyway. Might pick up a set in the new year if they're decent and still talked about in a few months.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 29, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> ?



Read the page from Laviracables.


























*REFERENCE SILVER BEYERDYNAMIC DT1770, DT1990 UPGRADE CABLE*
$103.38–$266.01

Pure 6N silver Beyerdynamic DT1770 upgrade cable v2.0 (new 3.5mm plug for headphone cup).
Very noticeable upgrade and step over the standard cable!
*Need at least 150h of breaking in period (YES, that does work with silver!)*




Silk sleeving

Plug

$126.61

SKU: 16REF01BEYCATEGORY: HeadphoneTAGS: Headphone, Reference


----------



## Dsnuts

Sure there is always a debate regarding cable burn in or earphone burn in but to me if the manufacturers of the product suggests it. I am gonna give it a try. I did notice on first listen the sonics sounding a bit thinner than usual but with crazy amount of transparency. Even thought I bought the cable used. They were never used according to the seller.  Over night of music playing and the next day the sound was more vivid with more layering and fullness to the sound.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> @ericp10...Audeze had a Black Friday sale on the iSine20, I went for it. Not sure how long until it comes, but I'll update when I get it.




Now, when you get these, my friend, they will need some eq-ing (if you're not using the cipher cable). The iSine20 comes with both cables. Stick with it, the sound will need less eq-ing with the regular cable as you burn these babies in. Also, tips and placement in are important for the best sound. I'm using a spare pair of medium silicon tips from my KEF M200. I've settled on the biggest black ear hooks in the package, and I don't do a deep insertions. And wow! I can't think of anything that really beats that I've heard or owned IEM-wise. The ME.1 comes close  (not as wide of a soundstage and a different sound signature), but it is its own little beast. If can wear these in comfortable way and realize there will be some sound leakage since they're opened IEMs, you will love these babies!


----------



## doctorjazz (Nov 29, 2017)

@ericp10, that's a pretty strong statement, better then the U12? The Angie? (don't really do eq, purist that way, still haven't completely straightened things out at Audeze. They had a problem at the site with the iSine20, didn't work at the sale price, I emailed them and they said they'd send me one at 20% off as initially offered, but haven't heard back since. Time for a follow up email).


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> @ericp10, that's a pretty strong statement, better then the U12? The Angie? (don't really do eq, purist that way, still haven't completely straightened things out at Audeze. They had a problem at the site with the iSine20, didn't work at the sale price, I emailed them and they said they'd send me one at 20% off as initially offered, but haven't heard back since. Time for a follow up email).



Timbre and tone-wise, yes, better than the U12 and Angie. Of course, they do some things better, but that planar sound is magical bro!


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, heard back from Audeze folks, order is paid for, now the wait for the iSine20.


----------



## Exesteils

Hi guys, been awhile since I dropped in. How's everyone doing?


----------



## superuser1

I am thinking of giving the JVC FW02 a try. Any one here care to say a few good things about it?


----------



## Exesteils

My advice? Don't, they're nowhere near as refined or as exciting as their predecessors FX series, get the FX850 which you can still get on Amazon.jp for under $200 if the woodie aesthetics is what you're looking for


----------



## superuser1

Exesteils said:


> My advice? Don't, they're nowhere near as refined or as exciting as their predecessors FX series, get the FX850 which you can still get on Amazon.jp for under $200 if the woodie aesthetics is what you're looking for


That is indeed interesting advice. I shall check out the FX850. I was under the impression that the dynamic driver was refined on the FW02. Thank you


----------



## Dsnuts

Exesteils said:


> Hi guys, been awhile since I dropped in. How's everyone doing?



Exesteils. How goes my friend. We are good in the discovery thread. Speaking of discovery. I just found out Trinity might actually ship out my Hunters I ordered over a year ago. Lol.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 30, 2017)

These arrived today. Three days from HK to Norway with free shipping (e-packet) is certainly a new record for me (multi $$ priority shipping excluded). Very early impression are great, these are definitely the real deal and should be considered in the sub $200 (at least) crowd.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> These arrived today. Three days from HK to Norway with free shipping (e-packet) is certainly a new record for me (multi $$ priority shipping excluded). Very early impression are great, these are definitely the real deal and should be considered in the sub $200 (at least) crowd.


are you talking about B400 ,,???


----------



## peter123

Ahmad313 said:


> are you talking about B400 ,,???



Yes, picture didn't come up. Fixed now


----------



## Ahmad313 (Nov 30, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Yes, picture didn't come up. Fixed now


Congratulations ,  waiting for your detailed impressions specially a comparison with A4 with your favourite combination ( black+black) .
and yes picture is stil invisible ,


----------



## dweaver

Still loving my new AF140. The bass settled down after about 40hrs of use and these are now a bit more natural sounding. The bass is still very much present but not as over bearing and more nuanced versus the initial one note it initially had.

The midrange and treble have also opened up a bit more with the midrange gaining a bit of edge in vocals and for instruments like guitars but only in a good way, not in a shouty or sibilant fashion. 

Here is an interesting thing though and maybe why these do not have a microphone. 

I have an LG V20 phone which has a Quad DAC in it that I use with all earphones and headphones. I noticed the AF140 was sounding a bit weak so when I checked the Quad DAC had somehow gotten turned off. SO I enabled it and bam my music sounded great again. Upon further inspection the Quad DAC shows the AF140 as a high impedance device! The specs say it 38 ohms with 103db sensitivity which I guess makes these harder to drive. Good news for me because they are the first device I own that forces my V20 to go into high impedance mode .


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Exesteils. How goes my friend. We are good in the discovery thread. Speaking of discovery. I just found out Trinity might actually ship out my Hunters I ordered over a year ago. Lol.


 I've been waiting over a year for those as well. Unfortunately, your chances of getting it are probably close to your chances of winning the lottery. That email looks like another last minute cash grab from them as there has been no reports of receiving tracking numbers to my knowledge.   When I emailed them about it I only received a boilerplate response.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I realized this once I sent them an email. I bet they are figuring out how many phones they have to get ready. We will see what happens here within a week or so. I don't have my hopes up however.


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I realized this once I sent them an email. I bet they are figuring out how many phones they have to get ready. We will see what happens here within a week or so. I don't have my hopes up however.


Pretty much written them off.......sad.  However, my time has been taken up listening to my newly arrived Andromedas and the XDP 300R!  These phones are on a completely different level to my other stuff; stellar imaging, resolution soundstage etc.  Believe it or not, one of the best synergies has been with my Note 8.  Adds the needed low end that the Pioneer seems to suck out a bit.  These phones are notorious for being picky.  I'm wondering if anyone here knows the z out of the Pioneer XDP 300R?


----------



## doctorjazz

I like the Pioneer XDP-300r (seems to have some bad notices on Head Fi, both sound impressions and some reports of reliability issues. I've had no issues with reliability). I think it sounds very good, but I don't like the stock music app on it, I downloaded Neutron; think it sounds better, and lifts the player to another level. I don't know the "Z" (or the "X", or the "Y"), though...


----------



## doctorjazz

Got 2 cables from the Black Friday craziness, but haven't had a chance to play with them. Mostly waiting for my iSine20, and listening to the Campfire Audio Orion, which is $349, but CA has "B" Stock often, at $299 or so, think they sound very good (will write them up one of these days...)


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> I like the Pioneer XDP-300r (seems to have some bad notices on Head Fi, both sound impressions and some reports of reliability issues. I've had no issues with reliability). I think it sounds very good, but I don't like the stock music app on it, I downloaded Neutron; think it sounds better, and lifts the player to another level. I don't know the "Z" (or the "X", or the "Y"), though...


I do like it now as well.  I've been playing with it and originally bought it to use for Tidal.  It's quite apparent that it has a very good dac......just a little lean on power unless your phones are pretty efficient.  It really brings out the incredible high end and mid frequency details of the Andromeda, but doesn't provide the needed low end that these are capable of.  Really it's probably more of an issue with impedance matching as the Andros are funny that way.  I think I will try Neutron and see how that sounds.  I've been using USBAPP as it talks with Tidal and even has some excellent EQ which helps a little.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have usbAudioplayer as well, but I'm used to Neutron, and I thought the main benefit of the  USB player was to  be able to go digital out to another device. I tried the line out into an ALO National amp to drive my Campfire Orion: while I thought it sounded good before, the bass just became so much more tactile and powerful with the amp (I hate stacking portable gear, though).
Speaking of USB line out  my Pioneer won't connect via Bluetooth to my car stereo, and the only other option is to connect via USB. I have an otg cable, but haven't figured out how to connect. Any ideas?
(been tempted to get an Andromeda...)


----------



## neuromancer

doctorjazz said:


> I have usbAudioplayer as well, but I'm used to Neutron, and I thought the main benefit of the  USB player was to  be able to go digital out to another device. I tried the line out into an ALO National amp to drive my Campfire Orion: while I thought it sounded good before, the bass just became so much more tactile and powerful with the amp (I hate stacking portable gear, though).
> Speaking of USB line out  my Pioneer won't connect via Bluetooth to my car stereo, and the only other option is to connect via USB. I have an otg cable, but haven't figured out how to connect. Any ideas?
> (been tempted to get an Andromeda...)



You know, what I haven't tried yet is some hi res files on the 300r.  I'll have to give that a go.  I did line out to a C5D and there was definitely an improvement in bass that sounds great.  Even sounds good using the first level bass bump on it.  Mojo is broken so will have to send it out for repair but would love to see what it can do with these.  Not sure about the car hook up but can't you just line out to 3.5 input?  Or does your car not have one now (the new wrong headed move in the auto industry)?  All I can say is if you are digging the Orion,  the Andromeda is on a whole other level.........really a fabulous iem.  I'm hoping the incoming UE18 + Pro isn't going to let me down after this.  Will be my first custom and I know (theoretically) the comfort should be unbeatable.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm a bit gun shy on customs, had 1 bad experience, been universals ever since. But, generally, most folks prefer customs once they try them. The


----------



## doctorjazz

(my 2017 Accord has Bluetooth, a USB connection, but, damn, no aux...).


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Dec 3, 2017)

So it only has digital input no analogue  input? Car audio place might be able to put one in if it can process analogue line level signal.... Unless unit is totally digital!


----------



## doctorjazz

drbluenewmexico said:


> So it only has digital input no analogue  input? Car audio place might be able to put one in if it can process analogue line level signal.... Unless unit is totally digital!



Thanks, I looked into it. It seems to be the "analogue" (heh heh heh heh) of phones removing the headphone jack; why do you need it when you can connect with Bluetooth, after all. But my car doesn't "see" the Pioneer when I try to connect the Bluetooth. And, the way cars are made these days, the panel for the stereo is multi purpose-you get heater information and lots of stuff, all the options for the car's electronics are there. So, while I could get an aftermarket stereo added, it's not worth it (Bluetooth connection to my HTC10 works fine; between that and cd's, and radio, I have enough to keep me busy on car rides, but it's still annoying to not be able to connect the Pioneer).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Sometimes new audio upgrades degrades  previous functionality 
Especially  in consumer audio like car systems good thing HTC10 is robust! 
At least they included CD player in car unit


----------



## doctorjazz

Mostly listen to NPR news, WFMU, or cds in the car, but it would be nice to have the option to use the Pioneer...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yes it would be I'm sure!!!  is back of unit sealed without any rca inputs????
i have no aux inputs on my Parrot head unit that came with old Honda, but i looked
up schematic and there are rca inputs on the back....anyway, i listen mostly to the
voices in my head, but sometimes they tell me to play old Dylan or jazz....


----------



## doctorjazz

I asked about it, I was told no way to get inputs in the unit (but, of course, these guys at the Honda Service probably don't know much about this-the guy did call their installer, who said the same thing, though).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Oh no  that's terrible 
Sure M3s works fine on my Bluetooth  Parrot car input and so does HTC 10
Wonder why pioneer won't connect???


----------



## Ynot1

I bet MacGuyver could do it. And there are cheap fm modulators. Car stereos are selected specifically to lower cost. After market upgrade is really the only way to improve sound quality. But to use like books on tape to stay awake on long drives for instance, an fm modulator can do the trick.


----------



## doctorjazz

Having my HTC10 connect with the car Bluetooth and not the Pioneer is a bit crazy making. But I manage to have enough to listen to in the car. I have an otg cable somewhere, if I can find it, I'll try the USB connection.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Good luck W that! Since HTC 10 is USB c those otg cables are a bit rare  you can also get a converter plug to change a USB end cable into USB c easily on amazon


----------



## loomisjohnson

drbluenewmexico said:


> yes it would be I'm sure!!!  is back of unit sealed without any rca inputs????
> i have no aux inputs on my Parrot head unit that came with old Honda, but i looked
> up schematic and there are rca inputs on the back....anyway, i listen mostly to the
> voices in my head, but sometimes they tell me to play old Dylan or jazz....


if you have a cassette player in your honda you can get an aux adapter (which costs around $5) and use that--sounds good


----------



## doctorjazz

Cassette Player?
What century are you from? (I do hear cassettes are making a slight revival, similar to vinyl but much smaller. Which I don't understand in the least, but nevermind...)


----------



## doctorjazz

(I actually do have a hand me down Toyota Cressida from my mother in law, '96, I believe, that still has a cassette player. My daughter uses/abuses it...) (the car, not the cassette player is abused. I think she thinks it works like bumper cars do).


----------



## Lurk650

When you connect the HTC is it call audio only or also media audio? My buddy has a 2013 G37 and his BT is only for phone calls, really stupid. 

My old co-worker bought a brand new Civic earlier this year and her BT works for calls and media but it doesn't come with a CD player lol.

Also, I keep thinking I'm in the 300R thread lol. BTW too, don't bother with the OTG, unless you have Android Auto, car systems really only use USB connection for Apple Devices.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hmmm, there is a 300R thread, not a very busy one, though.
Is Android Auto something the car has installed, or it an app?
My HTC10 connects pretty well, sometimes a bit finicky for audio, but can usually stream radio (WFMU Give The Drummer Stream is the usual music stream), Pandora (built into the car system), and have used TIDAL as well.
Usually lazy to use TIDAL in the car (not that good to do when driving as well), but it does work.


----------



## ericp10

Why did I order this Massdrop Sennheiser HD6XX when I don't really need another headphone.. I hope coming back to visit you guys hasn't given me the "itis" again.    lol


----------



## Raketen

drbluenewmexico said:


> Good luck W that! Since HTC 10 is USB c those otg cables are a bit rare  you can also get a converter plug to change a USB end cable into USB c easily on amazon



I haven't had problems with OTG using the cheap & colorful monoprice "pallate" series cables, can get them in 2.0 and 3.0 but not 3.1 flavors.


----------



## Lurk650

doctorjazz said:


> Hmmm, there is a 300R thread, not a very busy one, though.
> Is Android Auto something the car has installed, or it an app?
> My HTC10 connects pretty well, sometimes a bit finicky for audio, but can usually stream radio (WFMU Give The Drummer Stream is the usual music stream), Pandora (built into the car system), and have used TIDAL as well.
> Usually lazy to use TIDAL in the car (not that good to do when driving as well), but it does work.


Radio has to have it built in and you use the app on your phone. It mirrors your phone via BT. I have an aftermarket Pioneer HU in my 2015 Mazda6 but haven't tried A.A. yet. I haven't tested the 300R yet. 

Also yeah, the 300R doesn't have the most helpful people. The Opus thread was filled with helpful members


----------



## doctorjazz

@ericp10, it is a hazard of hanging around these parts!
(I haven't done it, but keep thinking about buying one of those HD6xx's myself, and I had the HD-650, and sold it for about the same as buying another would cost. It's some kind of illness, I'm afraid).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

There is a 13 step audiophiliac's withdrawal program somewhere I'm sure.  you too
could learn to live with cassette tapes and underwater like headphone sounds if
you really wanted to!!!! choose wisely my friends!  it could be a wellness as well
as an illness!!!! because someday, you will find the perfect sound set up and
we will all be enlightened, immortal, beautiful and hear the voice of the universe
in perfect headroom  stereo!!!!!! as William Blake said long ago while singing to
angels in an English tree: "if a fool persists in their folly they will become wise..."
anyway, who needs to eat?


----------



## ericp10

drbluenewmexico said:


> There is a 13 step audiophiliac's withdrawal program somewhere I'm sure.  you too
> could learn to live with cassette tapes and underwater like headphone sounds if
> you really wanted to!!!! choose wisely my friends!  it could be a wellness as well
> as an illness!!!! because someday, you will find the perfect sound set up and
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 5, 2017)

Good new fellas it looks like I will be getting my IBasso It01 and the Alie not so express items soon which are in New York as I type. So I got my fingers crossed.

Recently got this cable for my old ATH- IM03







So this is a message for anyone of you fellas that own any of the IM0X earphones from Audio Technica. This cable cost me $59 and I was debating for the longest time if I wanted to get this or not. First this is a very nicely made 16 core hybrid copper with silver coated copper cable. Looks even better in person than in this pic. This cable beats the poo out of Audio Technicas own upgraded cable which only comes in single ended. The sonic improvement is well worth the price even over ATs own cable which cost me over $110 by the way.

The IM03 in balanced is crazy good. So in the end the cable was well worth it and it brought new life to my old IM03. Very happy with the results. Highly recommended for IM0X owners.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2017)

Out of the box I am literally listening to the 2nd track out of my old X1 dap. Wow fellas I have to say. These things sound stupid nice. Out of the box they are already at the PX level of clarity with similar stage. However these already are showing me they are tuned better. The sub bass on these. Lol. There is litereally no roll off in the deepest notes. The treble has a silky smooth quality to it. Mids sound crazy nice. Precision and imagery is on point. It is more mature out of the box than 95% of the earphones I have tried out of the box. Ibasso says these need a good burn in before they sound proper. If these things increase in stage is what I predict.

This thing already punches way above their price point. The cable in the package alone I can see some boutique cable makers selling it for over the cost of this while package.
You guys want a serious no briner for earphone at the $100 range. These are already playing at the Pinnacle P1 $200 MSRP level! I have a feeling after burn in these will be even better.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2017)

Now here is another surprise these things cost me $16.90 exactly. Not too bad. In fact They isolate really nicely fit nicely for me at least. Sound is a bit on the conusmer side but decently balanced. Surprising stage from them as well. Nabolang F910. These did sound like poo out of the box but overnight burn in and they have opened up in sound. Mids and bass is done nicely on these the treble is a bit tame for my taste but makes for a non fatiguing warmish sound. For the price I don't feel they are bad in fact these would make perfect gifts for friends that want some isolation and good sound. Makes for perfect work out iems actually.  We will see how they end up after some driver blasting.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> I posted this in the earbud thread, but thought I'd post it here as well...
> 
> Like I said before, I'm really glad that you pointed that one out. Some pics:
> 
> ...



A little update for any of you folks who use your phone as your DAP/streaming device to your wired headphones/iems, but who don't want to have wires connected to their phone... I posted the below in the Fiio BTR1 thread yesterday:



waynes world said:


> I got my Fiio BTR1 this morning. I am beyond happy with it so far:
> - inexpensive
> - very small, but solid and well built, and has a clip on it
> - nice controls
> ...



It's still early, but I'm really loving this device.


----------



## DannyBai

So these $10 balanced cables came in from Penon.  Pretty nice.  

IT01 sounds really awesome as well.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Now here is another surprise these things cost me $16.90 exactly. Not too bad. In fact They isolate really nicely fit nicely for me at least. Sound is a bit on the conusmer side but decently balanced. Surprising stage from them as well. Nabolang F910. These did sound like poo out of the box but overnight burn in and they have opened up in sound. Mids and bass is done nicely on these the treble is a bit tame for my taste but makes for a non fatiguing warmish sound. For the price I don't feel they are bad in fact these would make perfect gifts for friends that want some isolation and good sound. Makes for perfect work out iems actually.  We will see how they end up after some driver blasting.


Does it own the K3 Pro HD?


----------



## Ahmad313

DannyBai said:


> So these $10 balanced cables came in from Penon.  Pretty nice.
> 
> IT01 sounds really awesome as well.


Do you get this cable as a gift from Penon with IT01 ,???


----------



## DannyBai

Ahmad313 said:


> Do you get this cable as a gift from Penon with IT01 ,???


I did not.  Normally $15 but was on sale for $10.


----------



## AudioObsession

So I've owned my DM5 for a month as of today.. I burned them into the ground (at least 300 hrs now).
I will say the highs mellowed a bit, and they also don't seem to be as over-hyped  in the bass as they were at first...
However I don't trust auditory memory, so I REALLY wish I had a brand new set to compare with these.
Not sure how much of my liking them more is due to brain-burn-in.

Are they still a very V signature earphone? Yes! 
But, I find that with a bit more mid EQ boost then my other Iems, they have their own charm for certain music types.. 
For example: Electronic music is STELLAR on them!
However most metal that is already mixed with a slight V signature will be too V'd for the DM5..

I should also mention, that I cut some little foam discs from a Mr.Clean sponge and shoved them down inside my Comply eartips, so I think that rolled the highs a bit.. 

I do use a silver plated cable with them, but I'm not sure if I want to invest in a copper cable, unless they make a really cheap one that is as nice as my $7 KZ Silverplated MMCX  (it is shockingly nice for $7 actually).

Anyway I just wanted to give my 30 day impression and also say the DM5 deserves more praise then it gets OOTB.. 
Once it's burned in a really loooong time, and a bit of midrange EQ boost is added, it can be a really nice earphone.

I find myself using the DM5 even over my LZ A4 some days...
Tthe A4 is over 3X the cost of the DM5 and yet the DM5 has it's own charms that make it sometimes more fun then my A4... 

So if you can get one on sale, and you love BASS and a very clear treble, then I totally recommend the DM5...

Also, I heard a few very respectable reviewers mention the DM5 has a weird soundstage, but I don't hear this.. The DM5 holds it's own with my A4 in terms of soundstage. 
I'm sure tips and source have something to do with this though.. I use comply isolation T400 with Mr Clean Foam dampeners  and I power the DM5 with my Ibasso DX50.. It sounds great  with the right music.
Anyway over all I still wish the DM5  had more mids, but I still really like them regardless of the reduced mids.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2017)

So I got the motherload from the previous 11/11 sale. So it did take almost a month for the items to get to me. I don't know what shipment Penonaudio uses but they got the IT01 to me way faster. Could be due to location but anyhow so I finally got the Rhythemos.

Out of the box. It was bad news. They provide a very generic open box experience. Basically it is the earphones a small baggy of tips 3 pairs of knock off hybrids in various sizes and a cheapo foam. Connected to the shells was the cheapest SPC cable I have ever seen. It must be a 2 core braided cable. I think my cable that came with the Tinaudio T2 was better and I took those off immedately.  What made the cables worse is they come with the earguides already bent into shape. It was uncomfortable to put into my ear. Finally played some music out of my M3s to be horrified that the left ear piece was cutting out when I was touching the earpiece.

So I took a good look at this cable connected to the earpieces





This cable is a piece of crap! Due to the connectors having a curve on them. Very uncomfortable. If you have mini ears it might work but for most normal sized ears this cable presses against the top of your ear something silly. Cable didn't last long on the earphones.

The box is lined with foam and not in the shape of your earphones either. So again very generic looking.  The Auglarmour RT-1 makes this package look meager for certain.

So I did what anyone else would do. Unplugged the cable and lo n behold this cable don't even fit the mmcx on the left side correct. So with the package I also got one of these.
one of three cables I bought from the same vendor actually.





Took the piece of crap cable off the Rhythemos and threw this bad boy on it. So lucky for me the firm connection proved to me it was the lame cable that came with the earphones that was at fault. So I escaped the whole ordeal of sending the thing back to China. Connected to my M3s  and wha la!! BAM!

Well. long story short. The Rhythemos was exactly what I thought it was gonna be. These things are for real. As hokey and cheap as this package was it came down to how the Rhythemos fit. And most importantly how they sound. They fit me like they were molded for my ears. Unbelievable how good they fit my ears. As per the sound.

There was clarity, precise detail. imagery was poping off the charts. It sounded FANTASTIC. It actually blew me away how good it actually sounded out of the box. It has it all. Great sound balancing. The detail of the earphones was crazy. Bass was present like a hybrid should. In the end I felt like I stole something here. These earphone getting zero press here on headfi? The sound that comes out of these earphones don't sound like what you can get for anything south of $300-$400 that I have heard.

I have them burning in as I type. Will have some more impressions of them once I get them run in.
Yes I was very close to canceling this order but I suppose it was meant to be. I am glad I got it. More glad I didn't have to return these.


----------



## thebigredpolos

jant71 said:


> Also looking into the ADV S2000. Also $25 though not in stock yet. https://www.adv-sound.com/products/s2000
> An impression from CanJam London(.https://audioprimate.blog/2017/07/2...re-ibasso-final-advanced-kennerton/#more-5734)..
> "I then listened to the biggest shocker of the entire show, the ADV S2000. The IEM is designed to just ergonomically melt into your ear. It is flat with a perfectly angled nozzle and body that will allow it to remain unobtrusive even whilst sleeping. It has a fixed cable and a sleek black body. It is supremely comfortable. On sound, I listened to Norah Jones – Feelin’ the Same Way. I found that snare was little thin, that vocals had a touch of sweetness for Norah, and that the soundstage was wide with good height (impressive). Then I heard the price. $20. Twenty friggin’ bucks. I thought the sound of these would compete with many $200 offerings. I think that once these come out, everybody and their dog needs to get a pair. Shoot, at this price, my daughter’s dolls might benefit from better sound. I told them that I thought the price was too low, and they might cannabalize some of their higher model sales. They didn’t seem concerned. That’s some mighty confidence in your other offerings."



Looks like the S2000 is (finally) available for purchase.  At $24.99, it's hard to pass up.


----------



## Pete7874

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the S2000 is (finally) available for purchase.  At $24.99, it's hard to pass up.


Is the cable removable?  I see no mention of it, so I'm guessing 'no.'

Still, I'm tempted.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So I took a good look at this cable connected to the earpieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2017)

That cable is from woo peasy on aliexpress as well as all the other cables Got 3 of them.




this one is on my Rhythemos. And I have to admit since I just got my package a few days ago I have no had a chance to try out the other two cables
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...32810239587.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.dXZZLi





Balance 2.5mm copper cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...32836637475.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.dXZZLi






Another copper balanced cable but with a gold finish. Just for looks I suppose. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...32837197018.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.dXZZLi

Absolutely love all three of these. They look every bit the same as these glamour pics. 
The other stuff I got 






RT-1s. Is a very musical full bodied sound. Has the largest bass out of all the earphones I got but also has some good mids and treble. I have them burning next to my Rhythemos earphones. These make for excellent out an about phones as they isolate the best out of all the phones I got recently and that bass counters any street noise. Will have some more thoughts on them once I get some burn in on them. 

Woo Cheesy did not have the silver I wanted so I opted for the all black shown here. evidently they chose the black with a little minor imperfection for their 11/11 sales to send to me. The finish on my pair is a bit light on the qc but the sound is good.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks for the quick response DS and details on your treasure chest of 11/1l booty~ glad you are happy with
with the white whales and the cables!  looking forward to further impressions on them.  all i could spring for right now
was the ten dollar cable from penon audio that is balanced to try out with my DM5s which i am still enjoying and still 
improving from further play.  the bass on those is really something, but still needs to tighten up a bit and or get amped.


----------



## jant71

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the S2000 is (finally) available for purchase.  At $24.99, it's hard to pass up.



Yeah, when I got an email yesterday that the planar was out I figured the S2000 would drop soon after and the next day, bang. Might just make good Christmas presents 



Dsnuts said:


> Absolutely love all three of these. They look every bit the same as these glamour pics.
> The other stuff I got
> 
> 
> ...




Surprising how much they isolate but yet don't sound compressed(esp. after burn in). Not the biggest stage but the separation and weighty round notes make them sound "big". Other than burn in I recommend thick tips as I get unwanted vibration with thinner tips making the bass a bit bloaty but goes right back to tighter with my Elecom hybrid tips. A thick core dampens the nozzle vibrations for me. Also think the thicker memory wire may hurt the sound if you don't get it right so if the RT-1 nozzle aim is off even slightly they lose clarity and lean to a bass slant. Actually if I have a bit of skin oil say at the end of the day and the tips slide a bit this happens. Then I clean my canals and the tips off and get the best aim and seal for them. Can think you have them right but once you have listened to them long enough you know they aren't quite as articulate as they should be.

Surprised how much I enjoy the RT-1. Gets more ear time than the B400. Flat out like the vocals better, the bass reaches lower and is more real world weighty w/o losing any quickness vs. the BW and they isolate even a smidge more. B400 edges technically but mostly because they are thinner of note and the clarity comes through more but the detail is pretty close if you fit the RT-1 right and don't lose what they have. The drivers in the RT-1 are both capable. RT-1 does have some driver flex with the longer and stiffer tip I use though. 

Look forward to more impressions.


----------



## stryed

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the S2000 is (finally) available for purchase.  At $24.99, it's hard to pass up.



I would like to hear more from these , but for the price I'd be willing to make the dive!


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> That cable is from woo peasy on aliexpress as well as all the other cables Got 3 of them.
> 
> Woo Cheesy did not have the silver I wanted








Lol!


----------



## dweaver

Anyone try the RT1 with that BT cable thing? Curious if that would be a good combo...

How is the sound stage on the RT1 I really like the B400, but do wish it had a better 3D presentation and bigger sound stage.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say out of the 4 earphones I recently got the IT01 has the best sound stage with the Rhythemos a very close second. They sound like a hybrid earphone but out of a single dynamic. It is a crazy sounding earphone. RT-1 has good stage good depth. Very musical sounding earphone. I can see how guys can like the warmish yet detailed sound of the RT1.  It has solid integration from BA to dynamic driver. The tuning of the RT1 is very similar to the approach they did for the old Philips X1. Kinda did a middle of what people like and did a one tuning for all type of sound. A very solid offering for the price and one earphone I dont think guys will be disappointed with. You do have to be a fan of bass however.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I got the motherload from the previous 11/11 sale. So it did take almost a month for the items to get to me. I don't know what shipment Penonaudio uses but they got the IT01 to me way faster. Could be due to location but anyhow so I finally got the Rhythemos.
> 
> Out of the box. It was bad news. They provide a very generic open box experience. Basically it is the earphones a small baggy of tips 3 pairs of knock off hybrids in various sizes and a cheapo foam. Connected to the shells was the cheapest SPC cable I have ever seen. It must be a 2 core braided cable. I think my cable that came with the Tinaudio T2 was better and I took those off immedately.  What made the cables worse is they come with the earguides already bent into shape. It was uncomfortable to put into my ear. Finally played some music out of my M3s to be horrified that the left ear piece was cutting out when I was touching the earpiece.
> 
> ...


Very nice and detailed impressions , 
how about the mid range/vocals and soundstage depth/height  compared to IT01,???


----------



## peter123

I had a chance to audition the RT-01 at Earphone King in Shanghai today and I had the B400 with me as well so I was able to compare the two. For my preference the RT-01 had too much mid bass presence, I also feel that while the midrange on the B400 is its strongest point it was the weakest point on the RT-01. To me the B400 performed on another level than the RT-01. The RT-01 is still good  offering for the money, just not my preferred tuning.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got 3 out of the 4 earphones all blasting away so I am gonna let them burn in over the weekend before giving them a good listen. Will give some comparisons after.  Thus far I am very impressed with all of em even my cheapo $16.90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nabolang F910.
These would make excellent work out earphones simply cuz they isolate well and sound good. Proper sound from a $16.90 dual driver earphone.

I bought one of these a few months back on Massdrop for $20





 Kinera BD005. 
A BA + Dynamic hybrid. I like the Nabolang over these. The Kineras have a bit of a wonky sound to em. Not bad but nothing great. The Nabolang actually has some decent stage and has a good balanced sound vs the Kineras.  

I will let you guys know how the 4 earphones do after some quality driver blasting time.


----------



## snip3r77

memt released x7 and x9. You may take a look also .



Dsnuts said:


> I would say out of the 4 earphones I recently got the IT01 has the best sound stage with the Rhythemos a very close second. They sound like a hybrid earphone but out of a single dynamic. It is a crazy sounding earphone. RT-1 has good stage good depth. Very musical sounding earphone. I can see how guys can like the warmish yet detailed sound of the RT1.  It has solid integration from BA to dynamic driver. The tuning of the RT1 is very similar to the approach they did for the old Philips X1. Kinda did a middle of what people like and did a one tuning for all type of sound. A very solid offering for the price and one earphone I dont think guys will be disappointed with. You do have to be a fan of bass however.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I had a chance to audition the RT-01 at Earphone King in Shanghai today and I had the B400 with me as well so I was able to compare the two. For my preference the RT-01 had too much mid bass presence, I also feel that while the midrange on the B400 is its strongest point it was the weakest point on the RT-01. To me the B400 performed on another level than the RT-01. The RT-01 is still good  offering for the money, just not my preferred tuning.


B400 is a best creation from Brainwavz ,


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> I had a chance to audition the RT-01 at Earphone King in Shanghai today and I had the B400 with me as well so I was able to compare the two. For my preference the RT-01 had too much mid bass presence, I also feel that while the midrange on the B400 is its strongest point it was the weakest point on the RT-01. To me the B400 performed on another level than the RT-01. The RT-01 is still good  offering for the money, just not my preferred tuning.



Nice impressions. I have heard you and B9 talk of the too much mid-bass. Maybe the tips I'm using or source synergy but not getting it. Unless something is off. I hear the B400 and RT-1 as a similar tuning with a bit smoothed top end that both have enough treble to show the detail(B400 about 15% more), excellent mids with great separation and word legibility. RT-1 has even slightly better than B400 with frosty cable on a few songs with bringing words to come through on tracks that bury them. Both have the quick  well articulated bass but the RT-1 is on steroids and great for unamped use. I hear the bass, outside of the times of non-perfect fit where the mid-bass is there, as big and thick but pretty even from sub-bass to but not into the mids. Both have crazy separation and positioning ability which makes them special but I hear them as brothers that do similar thing(comfort and a well integrated euphonic presentation) but the RT-1 is on steroids. I would have agreed with you 100% on an audition but owning and working with the RT-1 is a bit different. interesting that B9 was an early impression and you and audition. Not that would change anything as not everyone has the right tips or gear to make it work the same for them. I thought at first about maybe a good idea of a cable change to brighten them up. Even my UE cable makes them less thick but run in and the right tips/fit weaned me off that idea. Do think they have the potential to be special in the B400 vane though. 

Again, I hear what you guys are hearing at times but with my longer thicker than stock tips the mid-bass blanket isn't there and they get more clear. My only real gripes with my pair is that picky seal, more obtrusive memory wire, and lack of a chin slider. I do think you don't want to pair the RT-1 with warm sources and the B400 is better there. My pair of RT-1 has made the swap out over the CH9T very easy. The Pioneer were once my better than most presentation and others really like them for that. Till I got the B400. Made them expendable. RT-1 was a gamble since I was one of the first. CH9T didn't have the mids and euphonic presentation so engaging to the B400 and became less satisying real quick though still a good performer but the RT-1 fit in amazingly well as a B400 stablemate for me. For my portable headphone, the AR3 with Zeskit cable is in that stable as well with a similar polite but capable treble, sweet sounding mids and lovely bass. Falls in between the two actually being a bit less weighty than the RT-1 cause the pads are thin. All three share a great presentation and have a great blended, cohesive sound with quality vocals that finally satisfy me more than other cheap stuff used to. I am an old AKG guy from the k401/501 days.


----------



## vladstef

jant71 said:


> Nice impressions. I have heard you and B9 talk of the too much mid-bass. Maybe the tips I'm using or source synergy but not getting it. Unless something is off. I hear the B400 and RT-1 as a similar tuning with a bit smoothed top end that both have enough treble to show the detail(B400 about 15% more), excellent mids with great separation and word legibility. RT-1 has even slightly better than B400 with frosty cable on a few songs with bringing words to come through on tracks that bury them. Both have the quick  well articulated bass but the RT-1 is on steroids and great for unamped use. I hear the bass, outside of the times of non-perfect fit where the mid-bass is there, as big and thick but pretty even from sub-bass to but not into the mids. Both have crazy separation and positioning ability which makes them special but I hear them as brothers that do similar thing(comfort and a well integrated euphonic presentation) but the RT-1 is on steroids. I would have agreed with you 100% on an audition but owning and working with the RT-1 is a bit different. interesting that B9 was an early impression and you and audition. Not that would change anything as not everyone has the right tips or gear to make it work the same for them. I thought at first about maybe a good idea of a cable change to brighten them up. Even my UE cable makes them less thick but run in and the right tips/fit weaned me off that idea. Do think they have the potential to be special in the B400 vane though.
> 
> Again, I hear what you guys are hearing at times but with my longer thicker than stock tips the mid-bass blanket isn't there and they get more clear. My only real gripes with my pair is that picky seal, more obtrusive memory wire, and lack of a chin slider. I do think you don't want to pair the RT-1 with warm sources and the B400 is better there. My pair of RT-1 has made the swap out over the CH9T very easy. The Pioneer were once my better than most presentation and others really like them for that. Till I got the B400. Made them expendable. RT-1 was a gamble since I was one of the first. CH9T didn't have the mids and euphonic presentation so engaging to the B400 and became less satisying real quick though still a good performer but the RT-1 fit in amazingly well as a B400 stablemate for me. For my portable headphone, the AR3 with Zeskit cable is in that stable as well with a similar polite but capable treble, sweet sounding mids and lovely bass. Falls in between the two actually being a bit less weighty than the RT-1 cause the pads are thin. All three share a great presentation and have a great blended, cohesive sound with quality vocals that finally satisfy me more than other cheap stuff used to. I am an old AKG guy from the k401/501 days.



This combined with some other brief impressions really puts RT-1 in a good position. It obviously can't be perfect for 50$ but it's playing well with the best of 100-200$ IEMs and that is more than enough to make it an awesome value, especially if you like/tolerate some bass boost (and this is without taking in account design and other factors which are still more than good for RT-1). My pair is still in shipping stage and even though I prefer slightly brighter sounds, I am sure that I am not going to be disappointed by them simply from a value perspective.
I kinda have a feeling that I might like them with Spinfit Twinblade tips which have proven to be a waste of 10$ so far given that they changed the sound negatively whenever I used them with neutral-bright IEMs (they are apparently preserving treble but it appears to be boosting it for me).


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2017)

So this morning I took my Rhythemos off the burn in station and did some tip rolling. My goodness fellas. These things. Sometimes in this hobby you get a huge unexpected surprise. I suppose I do my due diligence and do enough reading about a phone to lean me one way or another bout them and then I might try it out.

Took a few chances on recent purchases from 11/11 sales and the Rhythemos was the most I was willing to spend on a no named generic Chi Fi brand. If you guys scour the webs about this phone there is literally nothing out there minus a few comments left on the vendors site.

So according to specs these are 4 BAs + Dynamic making for probably the cheapest 5 driver hybrid in the market. Cheap is not how I would describe the sound however. They cut corners on the package and I can forgive the tip selection and the craptacular cable simply due to how spectacular they sound. And I haven't even tried them in balanced yet.

About as 3D a sound as I have heard on any earphone and with crazy good stage to boot. They sounded a touch thin and a bit bright on open listen and I was wondering if the bass was gonna come out to play as the bass end sounded a touch reserved. 48 Hours of burn in later and the sound has more than expanded. The bass on these have come out to fill out the low end perfectly.  I am hearing layers upon layers of sound from these things that truly seem to utilize all the drivers packed into this thing.

These are not messing with other earphones in the $160 range( What they sell them for now).I would seriously put this sound against anything I own. A bit mind blowing actually. And to think I tried cancelling this earphone several times and I was forced to not cancel. Lol. I suppose it was meant to be.

Plus they aren't ugly looking. White is kinda growing on me actually.


----------



## Pete7874

Dsnuts said:


> Took a few chances on recent purchases from 11/11 sales and the Rhythemos was the most I was willing to spend on a no named generic Chi Fi brand.


How much did you pay for them?


----------



## jant71 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wondering how these are...




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...-05f6-4dab-a165-90d487be1dde&rmStoreLevelAB=0

4 + 1 is $139 and 6 + 1 hybrid is $169...





Most likely come with a lame cable as well but look pretty sweet.

Dsnuts gonna end up starting the $150-ish 5 driver hybrid craze??


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2017)

Pete7874 said:


> How much did you pay for them?



$131.04 to be exact with 1 month snail mail delivery. Got it on 11/11 sale however. They go for $160ish now. A bargain for the sound. IMO. 

@jant71.  Ya to be honest my Rhythemos puts a whole new perspective on them no named multi driver Chi Fi earphones. There are some with 12 BAs and such. Am I gonna go down that road? Probably not. However I wonder now since these sound so good and the fit and looks almost custom. Just how much people charge for custom iems now a days. You gotta wonder just how close these Chi Fi iems are to the boutique dealer custom IEMs that charge an arm and a leg.

Wouldn't surprise me if the people that make these universal chi fi multi BA earphones are the same guys making the custom ones for big name shops. It makes sense these guys are making multi BA universals that look custom. To make money you gotta move merchandise and the market for such earphones expands quite a bit once you throw a custom configuration in a universal shell. No name or not. Yes I am curious now more than ever about them but that can become another rabbit hole!


----------



## jant71

Well, you can start the craze with just the Rhythmos. You don't have to go on a craze yourself. And what's with the extra "e" in Rythmos buddy 

Have you heard?? Now you can team your favorite graphene earphones with some graphene kicks!!


----------



## waynes world

I just got the Fiio BTR1 bluetooth receiver and am loving it. But the *Radsone Earstudio* bluetooth receiver might be one to look out for:
https://www.ear-studio.com/

$79
APTX HD
balanced
14 hour battery life

Those are some good specs for a very good price.


----------



## DannyBai

waynes world said:


> I just got the Fiio BTR1 bluetooth receiver and am loving it. But the *Radsone Earstudio* bluetooth receiver might be one to look out for:
> https://www.ear-studio.com/
> 
> $79
> ...


I almost backed the Radsone during the crowdfunding campaign but already have the ak xb10 (one of my favorite purchases) and I’m basically done supporting crowdfunding thanks to lhlabs and trinity audio.


----------



## waynes world

DannyBai said:


> I almost backed the Radsone during the crowdfunding campaign but already have the ak xb10 (one of my favorite purchases) and I’m basically done supporting crowdfunding thanks to lhlabs and trinity audio.



Yeah, I've stayed away from crowdfunding since reading the painful posts. I think these are supposed to be being sold pretty soon though (which could mean within the next 2 years lol).

I'm glad you're happy with the xb10. It seems like a great device and I was looking at it hard, but then I found the cheaper btr1 that ticked my boxes. It seems that these kind of devices are going to start becoming more popular now, which is good for us. If the Radsone actually ends up getting released and is actually any good, then it might be worthy. I really like that 14 hour claim. We'll see!


----------



## superuser1

Guys I got a chance to audition the JVC fw02 and my god it's a killer!! It was a relatively new pair without much listening time on it and the best part is I used a Sony A35 which is not known for its power and I have to say it performed miles ahead of the orivetti primacy which was tuned very loosely according to me. Sadly I wasn't getting any other source to try it out.


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> Guys I got a chance to audition the JVC fw02 and my god it's a killer!! It was a relatively new pair without much listening time on it and the best part is I used a Sony A35 which is not known for its power and I have to say it performed miles ahead of the orivetti primacy which was tuned very loosely according to me. Sadly I wasn't getting any other source to try it out.


Maybe fw02 sounds more close to your likings ( it is a best iem no doubt)  and Primacy carried a different sound signature ,  anyway i waiting to see how the FD01 sings,


----------



## jant71

1 left here at a good price...https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JVC-CL...675418?hash=item5d6a23955a:g:wCYAAOSwHMJYDd-J

FD02 might still be on the radar for me


----------



## superuser1

Heard the beyerdynamic xelento and I don't have words yet to describe what I heard. My god that thing sounds out of this world.


----------



## waynes world

superuser1 said:


> Heard the beyerdynamic xelento and I don't have words yet to describe what I heard. My god that thing sounds out of this world.



Time to start saving up LOTS of pennies my friend!

I just looked at a few reviews. Yup, they seem to be amazing.


----------



## snip3r77

waynes world said:


> Time to start saving up LOTS of pennies my friend!
> 
> I just looked at a few reviews. Yup, they seem to be amazing.


Looking at mass drop plus ( next round )


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a request to do some comparisons from the IT01 and RT-1. 

Took both of them off the burn in station and gave both a good listen. First I have to say both are excellent for their respective prices. I can easily see why both would garner fan fare. This being said the RT-1 is bested by the IT01 in stage, detail and clarity. 

 IT01 represents one of the best single dynamic earphones I have heard which include GR07, Philips S2, Sony EX600 and the PX. Love the wide sound stage of the It01. This being said the RT-1 has a good sense of stage as well but not quite as wide or deep sounding as the IT01.  The graphene bass is evident in both sets but the approach to bass is a bit different. The RT-1 has a good amount of mid and sub bass while the IT01 has more emphasis on the sub bass. 

IF you guys see the FR of the IT01 is has zero roll off at 20Hz. Meaning it will hit any sub bass note with authority. The RT-1 also has some strong bass but a few dbs more in the mid bass giving the overall tone of the RT-1 a slight warm tilt. Both sets are V shaped sound FR but the clarity of the IT01 makes for better definition in the mids. While the RT-1 has a slightly fuller sound profile with a clean treble end that don't have any weird peaks or grain.  I have to say the RT-1 sounds really nice with modern pop, RnB, hip hop and even rock but IT01 does instruments and big bands better due to the scale of the sound being wider with more defininition. IBasso did a crazy job on the IT01 and I have a feeling it will quickly become a headfi classic much like how the GR07 was. 

RT-1s has what I consider more a consumer oritented tuning while the IT01 is more an audiophile bass head tuning. To counter the slightly warmish tilt to the sound I would wager the RT-1 with a nice aftermarket silver coated copper cable would come very close to the performance of the IT01. 

The RT-1 is a bit less efficient than the IT01 but is easy to drive. I have to give them more time but they are growing on me for certain. Male vocals on the RT-1 sounds marvelous while female vocals on the IT01 has the edge. Instrument timbre again is better on the IT01 but RT-1 is actually done well. I think the RT-1 will give a solid fight to any earphone in its price class and many will actually like it over many more expensive offerings but for the price the IT01 represents a higher end tuning which includes one of the best cables I have ever seen a manufacturer included to make them sound the way they do. Both I feel are solid deals. Now if one was to spend on a nicer cable on the RT-1 that would make for a more interesting comparison. But then it would bring the price closer to getting the IT01. 

The RT-1 I can work out with or listen outdoors and I don't feel like I will be missing much in fact that extra bass is welcomed out doors. The It01 is just too nice to be working out with even though it is only a $110 phone and to be honest the build is just plastic and I bet it is not as strong as the RT-1. I can see the housing cracking easily with a solid fall. RT-1 is like a tank and has the build you want for using outdoors as well as the isolation to go with it. That is the true advantage of the RT-1. Not to mention it has an engaging warm full bodied sound to it. So by nature the RT-1 will pair better with neutral or brighter sources. While the It01 pairs well will warmer type sources.  

I am just curious enough to probably try a nicer cable on the RT-1.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> Heard the beyerdynamic xelento and I don't have words yet to describe what I heard. My god that thing sounds out of this world.



Heard these for a while when I was at CAN JAM this year. Marvelous sounding earphones I have to say. They are very similar to my DT1990 pros in SQ. Crazy stage and detail from these. I thought they sounded just as nice as the ceramic planar earphone I heard before them that cost 2X more at $2,000 plus. Eventually I will probably get a pair.


----------



## natwild1

Dsnuts said:


> I am just curious enough to probably try a nicer cable on the RT-1.


Looking forward to getting mine - long transit to Australia. Ordered the bluetooth option so not sure whether it comes with the fixed cable but definitely interested in any cables you find to improve that sound (but maybe listening options also).


----------



## Dsnuts

I am convinced graphene is the new carbon nanotube. The way they describe graphene is very identical to how carbon nanotubes were described. Not to mention sound characteristics are very similar to boot. If so I know one thing, these are some stiff drivers in these earphones. There is a reason why Ibasso says to burn their IT01 for 120 hours.  I would beat the living daylights out of them and for a long time.


----------



## snip3r77 (Dec 10, 2017)

Look what came. Got this for $47 ( normal price is $150 ). Buy of the year to me at least.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've heard these AAW'S are really good and a steal at the sale price, sorry I missed it, congrats!


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> Look what came. Got this for $47 ( normal price is $150 ). Buy of the year to me at least.


Congratulations , 
Please share some impressions ,


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> I am convinced graphene is the new carbon nanotube. The way they describe graphene is very identical to how carbon nanotubes were described. Not to mention sound characteristics are very similar to boot. If so I know odne thing, these are some stiff drivers in these earphones. There is a reason why Ibasso says to burn their IT01 for 120 hours.  I would beat the living daylights out of them and for a long time.



New and improved CNT! So far from my experience with graphene buds, they have similar high energy highs, but without the harshness or fatigue. Combine that with kick ass bass and lively mids, and you have a recipe for good times


----------



## peter123

snip3r77 said:


> Look what came. Got this for $47 ( normal price is $150 ). Buy of the year to me at least.



That's a great deal, congratulations! 

I like the Nebula 2 quite a lot, hopefully you'll enjoy them as well.


----------



## snip3r77

peter123 said:


> That's a great deal, congratulations!
> 
> I like the Nebula 2 quite a lot, hopefully you'll enjoy them as well.





Ahmad313 said:


> Congratulations ,
> Please share some impressions ,



Thanks. I let it run for a week before doing a review/impression.
First thing I did is to change it to JVC Spiral Tips. But so far so good!


----------



## Dsnuts

So apparently there will be a 12/12 sale on aliexpress. So I suppose for guys that missed out on the 11/11 sale you will get yet another chance to grab stuff for cheaper. 
A few cables I missed on will see if 12/12 sales are similar to 11/11 sales.


----------



## Pete7874

Great!  I already have 4 sets of IEMs en route to me... after tomorrow, it might be a few sets more if you guys post some smoking deals here. 

Honestly though, I found the 11/11 sales a bit of a let down this year... a lot of hype, but not great deals.  Plus, all of the stuff I bought even prior to 11/11 is still stuck in Customs... I mean, I don't mind waiting a few weeks for my stuff, but when it gets to over 40 days and counting, I start to get impatient.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I know what your saying. It seems to take forever and a day for stuff from China to get to you. I suppose you have to have patience or just let the pakage surprise you. I was pleasantly surprised when my stuff got to me in 4 weeks instead of 5 like I was thinking.


----------



## Dsnuts

So @jant71  I was taking a look at possible upgraded cables for the RT-1 and I am wondering with some minor modifications if the KZ cables might fit them. The pins look like the .75mm variety and not the .78mm.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> I am convinced graphene is the new carbon nanotube. The way they describe graphene is very identical to how carbon nanotubes were described. Not to mention sound characteristics are very similar to boot. If so I know one thing, these are some stiff drivers in these earphones. There is a reason why Ibasso says to burn their IT01 for 120 hours.  I would beat the living daylights out of them and for a long time.



Nano tubes is "advanced" now and in the Vsonic and DUNU dynamic flagships.  Besides, carbon nanotube is pretty much are sheets of Grahene rolled up into a tube. The next big thing is probably this...
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...n-nanotubes-get-ready-for-diamond-nanothread/


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Dsnuts I'm not jant but I had them out when I saw your comment. ZS5 upgrade cable fits like a glove. No mods needed.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

UE cable no mods outside of a boot put on cause it was cut away to use with ASG earphone and ASG is an "inny" socket and UE is an "Outy"  Either pin size can fit or made to fit so not a big deal. UE cable is indeed more towards balanced and not as bass slanted it seems.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> @Dsnuts I'm not jant but I had them out when I saw your comment. ZS5 upgrade cable fits like a glove. No mods needed.



Any changes on the sonics? I would imagine silver coated copper would tighten the bass end and tilt the tonality more toward neutral possibly extend the treble a touch too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Any changes on the sonics? I would imagine silver coated copper would tighten the bass end and tilt the tonality more toward neutral possibly extend the treble a touch too.



Didn't listen to it actually. Just popped it on there for you to see if it would fit.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Dsnuts said:


> So @jant71  I was taking a look at possible upgraded cables for the RT-1 and I am wondering with some minor modifications if the KZ cables might fit them. The pins look like the .75mm variety and not the .78mm.


I used the stock ES3.ZST cable, since I like the 90 degree connection at the headphone.  I did have to crave out a bit of the plastic, since the cable is keyed with the weird U shape.  I couldn't stand the memory wire of the stock RT-1 cable, and was pretty bummed that you can't remove the memory portion without destroying the cable.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the ES3/ZST cables are .78mm, but I can never remember since KZ can't seem to make up their mind on pin size.


----------



## dweaver

Anyone try this IEM?

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...qD2MQFggkMAA&usg=AOvVaw0rIxBc-DXLp8-wH_0xxtt0


----------



## Lurk650

dweaver said:


> Anyone try this IEM?
> 
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...qD2MQFggkMAA&usg=AOvVaw0rIxBc-DXLp8-wH_0xxtt0


2 DD and 1 BA, thats different from the usual


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 12, 2017)

Okay guys.
This message is mainly aimed @B9Scrambler  as well as a few other guys on here that have praised the TIN-Audio T2.
So a few days ago I posted on the LZ-A4 site that  "I am DONE with buying Earphones"...
And yet here I am again (only 2 days later!)... Ha!

Too many of you guys just got me intrigued by the T2, so I couldn't resist!

Ever since B9 first mentioned the T2, I just couldn't get it out of my head..
I think it's because I really want to try out a more neutral iem..

I mean, yes my A4 with the Blue Back/Gray front has a pretty neutral signature, but I kind of want a slightly crisper treble (like crisp in the 8k to 16k area)...
The gray filter cuts too much of the A4's high end where as the other front filters let too much 2k/3k through..
Sure I can EQ it back in there, but EQ can add a few minor issues of it's own sometimes.
That said; I find that my DX50 does a great job with EQ, although I wish it had more then 10 bands.

Anyway, I also got the T2 for really cheap, so I figured, "why not??".

BTW: If any of you guys (or gals)  want the T2 for real cheap, and you are willing to download the AliExpress APP along with the "-$3 for 39 store coupons" you can get it from the banned seller WooPeasy or NiceHCK for $36+ change.

In order to get the -$3 coupon from NiceHCK  just order a $.078 earphone case with your order and it will make the total  @ $39.03 and then you will qualify for the -$3 coupon...







WooPeasy will also ship via ePacket so it might be a better deal if you want it faster.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Nano tubes is "advanced" now and in the Vsonic and DUNU dynamic flagships.  Besides, carbon nanotube is pretty much are sheets of Grahene rolled up into a tube. The next big thing is probably this...
> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...n-nanotubes-get-ready-for-diamond-nanothread/



Good info! I did not know that cnt is graphene!


----------



## pr0b3r

Anybody going on IEM shopping for science?

Saw this from Head-fi Facebook group.  The post says $22 for the first 50 buyers.

*Facebook link
*
*AliExpress link
*
Those IT03-ish shells though...

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*

*

*

*

*

Still a shame they have exactly the same shells of the IT03, just changed the cable ports.  Oh well, another Chinese company.


----------



## vladstef

pr0b3r said:


> Anybody going on IEM shopping for science?
> 
> Saw this from Head-fi Facebook group.  The post says $22 for the first 50 buyers.
> 
> ...



These should become a local meme for head-fi.
Which connector is better, MMCX or The Mother City?


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Ahmad313

pr0b3r said:


> Anybody going on IEM shopping for science?
> 
> Saw this from Head-fi Facebook group.  The post says $22 for the first 50 buyers.
> 
> ...


It looks really interesting and personally i never mind if they look like IT03,


----------



## pr0b3r

Ahmad313 said:


> It looks really interesting and personally i never mind if they look like IT03,



If they sound good, then yeah, why not?


----------



## Ahmad313

pr0b3r said:


> If they sound good, then yeah, why not?


I don't know about the sound quality of these but the FR graph is at least not for me,


----------



## pr0b3r

Ahmad313 said:


> I don't know about the sound quality of these but the FR graph is at least not for me,



Not looking good for me either.


----------



## vladstef (Dec 12, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> I don't know about the sound quality of these but the FR graph is at least not for me,





pr0b3r said:


> Not looking good for me either.



Never look at those, they are just promo material and who knows how it was measured. Until someone does it professionally, the only thing to judge tonality by is what people say about them.
"The graph of the graph is presented visually" "A very balanced mix of teaching", these TRN V10 promo photos are some of the funniest.


----------



## scotvl (Dec 12, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya been keeping tabs on that M300 thread. Initial impressions don't bode well for them. Ear pieces breaking off. Disconnection. QC for even a $150 planar earphone should have some basic solidity to it you would figure. More and more guys will get on the DM5 bandwagon and as long as people are willing to be patient with them. It will surprise like no other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the old quote Ds but I'm trying to replace my second pair of havi b3 pros that I have loved since you guys here turned me on to them 3 or 4 years ago. The cables are deteriorating and bare wires are showing through but still work but probably not for long. I don't have the spare cash to try alot of IEMs like you guys do so I respect your opinions and have been lurking for the last couple of weeks looking at what you guys have found. It seems like the TinAudio T2s might be a good replacement but I also like the idea of having the extra lows and possibly higher details of the Knowles BAs in the D5s.
Would it be a waste to pick up both or is there something better under $150.00 that I should pick up instead. I've been contemplating the FiiO F9 Pros the RT-1s and the iBasso IT01s also.
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out.

Sorry, I should add that my main source is a FiiO x3ii that I've enjoyed with the havis for the past couple of years.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

members of "Mother City" may have strange hearing patterns........i prefer Father Town tuning myself....


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> Never look at those, they are just promo material and who knows how it was measured. Until someone does it professionally, the only thing to judge tonality by is what people say about them.
> "The graph of the graph is presented visually" "A very balanced mix of teaching", these TRN V10 promo photos are some of the funniest.


The graph is posted by manufacturer so definitely it was measured professionally but yes the feedbacks from customers is more important,


----------



## vladstef

Ahmad313 said:


> The graph is posted by manufacturer so definitely it was measured professionally but yes the feedbacks from customers is more important,



Well, it says that this is 10-40Khz, but it looks more like a 20-20Khz graph to my eyes with messed up scale, or they smoothed it way too much, something is off like it generally is from budget Chi-fi promo material.


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> Well, it says that this is 10-40Khz, but it looks more like a 20-20Khz graph to my eyes with messed up scale, or they smoothed it way too much, something is off like it generally is from budget Chi-fi promo material.


You are right ,  actually these chi-fi companies try to make their products more attractive on specification sheet so who knows it is really 10-40khz or not ,


----------



## Dsnuts

scotvl said:


> Sorry for the old quote Ds but I'm trying to replace my second pair of havi b3 pros that I have loved since you guys here turned me on to them 3 or 4 years ago. The cables are deteriorating and bare wires are showing through but still work but probably not for long. I don't have the spare cash to try alot of IEMs like you guys do so I respect your opinions and have been lurking for the last couple of weeks looking at what you guys have found. It seems like the TinAudio T2s might be a good replacement but I also like the idea of having the extra lows and possibly higher details of the Knowles BAs in the D5s.
> Would it be a waste to pick up both or is there something better under $150.00 that I should pick up instead. I've been contemplating the FiiO F9 Pros the RT-1s and the iBasso IT01s also.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out.
> 
> Sorry, I should add that my main source is a FiiO x3ii that I've enjoyed with the havis for the past couple of years.


The cables that I am seeing that can work are the ones for the KZ ZX5 and ZX6 so they should be .75mm.

Go for the Ibasso IT01. It is how can you say. Gets my highest recommendation. A bit more than the DM5 and RT-1 but is clearly a higher end tuned earphone. Tis exactly what you are asking here. Much easier to drive than Havi bs as well.


----------



## Pete7874

Ahmad313 said:


> The graph is posted by manufacturer so definitely it was measured professionally


If it's the same team of "professionals" that translates all descriptions to Engrish, then I don't think I am going to put much faith in it. 

Consider it all marketing material, designed to help sell the product and nothing more.


----------



## Ahmad313

Pete7874 said:


> If it's the same team of "professionals" that translates all descriptions to Engrish, then I don't think I am going to put much faith in it.
> 
> Consider it all marketing material, designed to help sell the product and nothing more.


Agreed ,


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-356f-4ea7-b2ed-da64ba9a62d8&rmStoreLevelAB=0

Cheaper than when I bought mines.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-356f-4ea7-b2ed-da64ba9a62d8&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> Cheaper than when I bought mines.



Yep, $119 with coupons. I just ordered a pair and came here to post the deal but you beat me to it


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-356f-4ea7-b2ed-da64ba9a62d8&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> Cheaper than when I bought mines.



Dagnabbit, I bought mine two days ago for £10 more


----------



## Vin$ent

^Got a pair for 97€


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to what you guys think about em. They sound a bit rough out of the box and need a new cable out of the box. You will see why I basically threw away the cable it came with. It is useless. 

I also tried my silver coated balanced cable last night with good results but I think I am gonna stick to my cable I bought at the same time https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...-fa50-40c3-beaf-c75f6db6ccd4&rmStoreLevelAB=0  This is on sale by the way.


----------



## scotvl

Dsnuts said:


> Go for the Ibasso IT01. It is how can you say. Gets my highest recommendation. A bit more than the DM5 and RT-1 but is clearly a higher end tuned earphone. Tis exactly what you are asking here. Much easier to drive than Havi bs as well.



Thanks, I've had my eyes on the IT01 but I was hyped about the DM5 after reading your posts back from September and October. I don't have any IEMs with BAs and thought they might bring an extra layer of detail or something else I'm missing with dynamic drivers. 
 Is the DM5 something you still like or is has the RT-1 replaced it for you. I'm going to pick up the IT01s,  would the DM5s or the RT-1s be a good second pair to complement them.


----------



## Vin$ent

Dsnuts said:


> Look forward to what you guys think about em. They sound a bit rough out of the box and need a new cable out of the box. You will see why I basically threw away the cable it came with. It is useless.
> 
> I also tried my silver coated balanced cable last night with good results but I think I am gonna stick to my cable I bought at the same time https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...-fa50-40c3-beaf-c75f6db6ccd4&rmStoreLevelAB=0  This is on sale by the way.



Could you take picture of the nozzles? I'd like to see how long and wide they actually are. Can't find any pictures with the tips off.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry. At work at the moment. No time for online shenanigans. I did buy two more cables including this one for my RT-1. I have my fingers crossed it will work on the RT-1 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...32834648481.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Q54A1T  I can tell you it is a short nozzle from the housing length wise and medium bore width on the nozzle.

Will fit most medium bored tips. I have T-400 complys on mines and it fits perfectly. This tips shown in the pictures are duplicates of Sony Hybrids. You might get a good idea how wide the nozzle is here.  Will try n grab a pic later of my phones.


----------



## Dsnuts

scotvl said:


> Thanks, I've had my eyes on the IT01 but I was hyped about the DM5 after reading your posts back from September and October. I don't have any IEMs with BAs and thought they might bring an extra layer of detail or something else I'm missing with dynamic drivers.
> Is the DM5 something you still like or is has the RT-1 replaced it for you. I'm going to pick up the IT01s,  would the DM5s or the RT-1s be a good second pair to complement them.



Well if you get a IT01. There will be no real need for either the DM5 or the RT-1s but if you must for your own curiosity the DM5 is a fun earphone to mess with due to them adapting a lot to cable changes, tips changes, source changes. See if you can pick one up on aliexpress sale for cheaper.


----------



## scotvl

Dsnuts said:


> Well if you get a IT01. There will be no real need for either the DM5 or the RT-1s but if you must for your own curiosity the DM5 is a fun earphone to mess with due to them adapting a lot to cable changes, tips changes, source changes. See if you can pick one up on aliexpress sale for cheaper.


Thanks for the help, I'm sure I'll have more questions for you guys soon.


----------



## snip3r77

It's good they list knowles drivers.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.18.3ac90941nYD2Ti

Driver: 5BA (ED-29689 + DTCEx2)


----------



## dweaver

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-356f-4ea7-b2ed-da64ba9a62d8&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> Cheaper than when I bought mines.


So how does this IEM compare to the IT01 and more importantly how does it compare to the XBA-Z5?


----------



## Dsnuts

IT01 has one of the best stages I have heard for a single dynamic. The Bass of the IT01 is excellent due to the sub bass extension and overall clarity of the earphones. It has somewhat of an AKG type tuning. Wide stage extended treble and extended bass. Clarity and definition in the mids. Sounds like a hybrid earphone due to the clarity and sound positioning. Don't know if any of you guys remember the Philips S2 but The IT01 reminds me a lot of the Philips S2s. Similar sound tuning actually. 

Compared to the Rhythmos. While stage is not as wide as the IT01 it has the leg up on the mids due to the 4 BAs it incorporates for the mids and the highs. There is a slight 6K-8Khz peak on the Rhythmos and I counter that in two ways. Use complys and my copper cable gives a slight warmth to the sound much like how pure copper did the DM5 Clarity is similar on both sets but the Rhythmos has an extra depth to the sound that the IT01 being a single dynamic just don't have. Mids sound a bit flat in comparison to the Rhythmos. Bass wise the IT01 has the better textured sub bass over the Rhythmos with very similar amount of attack and punch in both mids bass and sub bass extension. 

IBasso did a crazy good job tuning a single dynamic and I think the multilayers of graphene helps in this regard. The Rhythmos has a more defined 3D type mids that pop but also has a very satisfying bass end to it like a good hybrid should. I think the IT01 wins in the sub bass arena while and the treble is just a bit more refined over the Rhytmos. While the Rhythmos takes the IT01 in the imaging and mid section bands of the sound. Both are punching above price payed to listen. Both are excellent IMO

If any of you guys are messing around thus far with budget fi stuff but want a clear upgrade in sonics I would recommend either or. 

Now the Z5. IT01 is not quite a wide a sound. Does not have the silky treble quality of the Z5. Bass wise it will give a good fight to the Z5. In fact this is one of the reasons why I like the IT01 so much. Bass is crazy good on it and will hold up to any earphone in the bass department. I haven't quite tried it balanced yet but I plan on it here very soon. 

I believe @pr0b3r tried it balanced and gives his thumbs up on the sound. I can believe it due to the clean tuning and stage of the IT01. 
I briefly tired my SPC balanced cable on the Rhythmos and it sounded even more 3D than it already does.

Compared to the Z5 the Rhythmos has the better more dimensional single ended sound meaning the mids have more meat to it vs the Z5. Of course treble stage and bass is where the Z5 wins out. It kinda sounds like a more exciting one more quad actually. With the right tip and cable the Rhythmos is excellent sounding earphone and guys that will do the burn in and try some tips and cables will find themselves trying to figure out how these can be a $130 earphone like I did. It is crazy good sounding earphone for the money and I am still figuring out the sound of them. I would put the sonics on a similar level to $300 plus earphones I own or have heard. Easily.


----------



## DannyBai

IT01 is a must buy.  So much detail and separation.  Crisp and clean highs, clear vocals and such amazing bass.  Massive stage which sounds right.  Immensely fun to listen to.  Easy to drive.  I can’t recommend it enough.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-356f-4ea7-b2ed-da64ba9a62d8&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> Cheaper than when I bought mines.


How about the build quality of these,???


----------



## snip3r77

New balanced cable had arrived


----------



## snip3r77




----------



## twister6

snip3r77 said:


>



If this is UE, they typically use 0.75mm pins, while budget chi-fi cables use a standard 0.78mm (i got a bunch of similar looking ones from Penon), unless this is 0.75 version?


----------



## dweaver

Thanks DS and Danny. Tough choice . I am leaning towards the IT01 a bit over the Rythmos just because I own a couple hybrids already that I like. But I will see. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy during this 12.12 sale so won't be getting a good price on the Rythmos anyway...


----------



## Dsnuts

Rhythmos build quality the shell itself is solid piece of earphone. The rest of the package is utter junk. I suppose the cheapo plastic box it comes with is servicable but not really what I call " premium packaging." What your getting is an excellent earphone with a no frills package. I would say build wise it is on a similar level of the IT01. mmcx female end is solid thus far. 

So this morning I took off my Auglaumour RT-1 the burn in station to bring to work with me.  Man I have to admit these are sounding really good as well. Just because I have been touting the IT01 and the Rhythmos in the recent discoveries don't overlook the RT-1.  These things are very competent for $55. Also I do notice the sound has become smoother and better balanced from when I was hearing them last.  Guys that like their sound with a warmish tilt to tonality, more emphasis in the mids with a smooth quality to their sound will dig these things.  Has the least fatiguing type of sound out of the recent bunch and I noticed the mids are much thicker/ fuller in sound vs treble emphasis. 

Compared to the DM5. Guys that want less of a V shaped signature with more upfront midrange might like these more so. Bass seems to have tightend up a bit as well after a week of burn in. I have them in my ears as I type and for a throw around earphone. It is the RT-1 that has the best build quality out of all the recent earphone I have mentioned here on the thread. Not to mention one of the cheapest.  These things are built like tanks. Love the extra isolation of these things. Can't wait to try out my new SPC balanced cables on this.


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> Thanks DS and Danny. Tough choice . I am leaning towards the IT01 a bit over the Rythmos just because I own a couple hybrids already that I like. But I will see. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy during this 12.12 sale so won't be getting a good price on the Rythmos anyway...



You cant go wrong on the IT01. It is an excellent earphone. Much better value than the many around the price range. That cable that comes with it alone is probably worth a good $50 or more.


----------



## Dsnuts

These are the newest SD7 rhythmos 7 driver iems for $180ish. Interesting


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> These are the newest SD7 rhythmos 7 driver iems for $180ish. Interesting


It looks more beautiful than the white one ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to one of my newly acquired balanced cables on a well burned in IT01. 

The IT01 was made for balanced out. The sound is all encompassing. These should not sound as good as they do for the price. Balanced brings a whole new dimension to the IT01. Fuller more dynamic sounding from end to end. That clarity and detail bodes extremely well for the IT01. Some earphones don't sound all that impressive in balanced mode but these will leave you slack jawed once you throw them on a proper balanced source.


----------



## Frank88

dweaver said:


> Been flipping between the DM5 and the new Monolith M300 and the more I think about it and read the DM5 seems like a no brainer whereas that M300 is kinda scaring me a bit...



Hi, I thought I'd add a note on the Monoprice Monolith gear. Quality certainly has been an issue. I own both the M1060s and the M300s. They both have impressive sound/price ratios but I would not have bought them unless I was ready to do some mods. The M300s have flimsy ear clips that break easily. Getting replacements has been problematic for owners. I knew of the issue before I bought them and suspected I'd need to make some custom clips. Sure enough, the clips broke right away. I got busy making custom ones on our 3-D printer. That solved the problem for me. I am a happy M300 owner now. Ergonomics will always be a bit clunky with those big planar IEMs. DM5s would be more versatile fit-wise, which usually means you'd reach for them more often.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 13, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> So this morning I took off my Auglaumour RT-1 the burn in station to bring to work with me.  Man I have to admit these are sounding really good as well. Just because I have been touting the IT01 and the Rhythmos in the recent discoveries don't overlook the RT-1.  These things are very competent for $55. Also I do notice the sound has become smoother and better balanced from when I was hearing them last.  Guys that like their sound with a warmish tilt to tonality, more emphasis in the mids with a smooth quality to their sound will dig these things.  Has the least fatiguing type of sound out of the recent bunch and I noticed the mids are much thicker/ fuller in sound vs treble emphasis.
> 
> Compared to the DM5. Guys that want less of a V shaped signature with more upfront midrange might like these more so. Bass seems to have tightened up a bit as well after a week of burn in. I have them in my ears as I type and for a throw around earphone. It is the RT-1 that has the best build quality out of all the recent earphone I have mentioned here on the thread. Not to mention one of the cheapest.  These things are built like tanks. Love the extra isolation of these things. Can't wait to try out my new SPC balanced cables on this.



Those are things that i like about them. Made them a great podcast and out in the park earphone. Isolation is great for the winter windy days and the thick smooth vocals great for podcasts and radio along with good imaging/separation. Interested to hear what cables do for them. Stock cable is barely better than my old UE stock so probably get some improvement. Can't expect the best on a $50 earphone. Not that I will upgrade mine as for my uses they are better more forgiving like they are now than trying to up the resolution/detail and trading smooth for sharp and tight.

Interesting to hear you slap the IT01 cable on other stuff and evaluate it. Sure swapping to DM5 and other knowns will show how good it actually is. Not that anyone has found that same one separately yet have they??

Falcon-C spotted in the wild...http://watchmono.com/blog-entry-8130.html
Look forward to that review and comparisons to the Vsonic and JVC.

Oh, and bought an ADV S2000. Saw they had both mic and non-mic versions FS now. Will see if the early impression holds water and they seem to be quite small and flush fitting so should be good under the hat this winter. Vs. the RT01 and Elecom CH1010 which are equal and maybe a smidge better than the CH9T will make easy work to judge how good they are and if they "compete with many $200 offering" than they shouldn't take a backseat to two $50-$55 offerings in the Auglamour and Elecom


----------



## AudioObsession

Dsnuts said:


> Compared to the DM5. Guys that want less of a V shaped signature with more upfront midrange might like these more so. Bass seems to have tightend up a bit as well after a week of burn in. I have them in my ears as I type and for a throw around earphone. It is the RT-1 that has the best build quality out of all the recent earphone I have mentioned here on the thread.


Hmmm, sounds very interesting.. 
I just purchased the Tin Audio T2 though (got it for just over $36!  ) so I may have to wait a bit on the RT-1...

Would you say that the RT-1 has an overall better sound quality, Soundstage, and build quality then the Tin Audio T2 though??


----------



## Dsnuts

T2 is a different tuning all together. If your a fan of bass the RT-1 is where you will get that. The T2 not so much. It has really nice realized mids and is more of a neutrally tuned earphone that stays away from a traditional V shaped sound. One of the truly better balanced tuned earphones in the market at any price. The mids really shine on the T2s but rolls off in the sub region in the bass. The treble don't offend either.  

Sound stage width and depth is only average on the T2 being about the middle of the pack on stage but it is difficult to find a even balanced sounding earphone in the price range of the T2. So I would say it is a good buy at the price people are buying for them. But it will depend on what you like in your sound. If you want a more bolder type sound with some bass emphasis and more full bodied sound that is what the RT-1 does well. RT-1 is more colored in sound but is musical and detail is better than you would imagine from them, also it isolates way better than the T2. 

I wouldn't say it is flat out better but is different tuned earphone. It will come down to what you like in your sound.


----------



## Pete7874

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the S2000 is (finally) available for purchase.  At $24.99, it's hard to pass up.


My S2000 came in today.  Honestly, this is not my cup of tea.  I guess I prefer somewhat V-shaped sound, and these S2000 are a complete opposite... meaning actually A-shaped.  However, this may be just an incompatibility issue with my ears... I just can't get them to sit tight enough in my ear canals.  When I press them in with my fingers, then I finally get some bass, but even then it's less than what I would like (compared to my old Panasonic HJE350).  And the moment I stop pressing them in against my ear, any kind of bass totally disappears and all I hear is predominantly mids.  Nice looking IEMs, but there goes my $25.


----------



## vladstef

Pete7874 said:


> My S2000 came in today.  Honestly, this is not my cup of tea.  I guess I prefer somewhat V-shaped sound, and these S2000 are a complete opposite... meaning actually A-shaped.  However, this may be just an incompatibility issue with my ears... I just can't get them to sit tight enough in my ear canals.  When I press them in with my fingers, then I finally get some bass, but even then it's less than what I would like (compared to my old Panasonic HJE350).  And the moment I stop pressing them in against my ear, any kind of bass totally disappears and all I hear is predominantly mids.  Nice looking IEMs, but there goes my $25.



Never write off IEM's sound if you have any issues with the fitting. It looks like it has a very short nozzle, perhaps a larger foam tip might work best for you.
Another thing you could try is taping the front vent, it will certainly boost the bass but might destroy overall cohesion - very quick and reversible mod. Be careful not to insert them too quickly as the driver will suffer some additional pressure now, also, don't go lound at first, you don't want to damage anything if it distorts. 
Perhaps some more experienced head-fiers could help you further if none of this works.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 14, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> T2 is a different tuning all together. If your a fan of bass the RT-1 is where you will get that. The T2 not so much. It has really nice realized mids and is more of a neutrally tuned earphone that stays away from a traditional V shaped sound. One of the truly better balanced tuned earphones in the market at any price. The mids really shine on the T2s but rolls off in the sub region in the bass. The treble don't offend either.
> 
> Sound stage width and depth is only average on the T2 being about the middle of the pack on stage but it is difficult to find a even balanced sounding earphone in the price range of the T2. So I would say it is a good buy at the price people are buying for them. But it will depend on what you like in your sound. If you want a more bolder type sound with some bass emphasis and more full bodied sound that is what the RT-1 does well. RT-1 is more colored in sound but is musical and detail is better than you would imagine from them, also it isolates way better than the T2.
> 
> I wouldn't say it is flat out better but is different tuned earphone. It will come down to what you like in your sound.



Excellent answer! Thank you so much! 
So it sounds like the RT-1 would be an excellent addition to my collection.
I like that it isolates so well because I build guitars in my shop all day, so the RT-1 seems like a great iem to use while working around LOUD power tools.

Speaking of isolation: it's strange, but out of all my earphones my BGVP DM5 isolates the best...How's that even possible, being that it's open-backed?

Anyway, thanks again for your detailed answer.


----------



## superuser1

AudioObsession said:


> Excellent answer! Thank you so much!
> So it sounds like the RT-1 would be an excellent addition to my collection.
> I like that it isolates so well because I build guitars in my shop all day, so the RT-1 seems like a great iem to use while working around LOUD power tools.
> 
> ...


I could say the same thing about the DM5 and I am sure (subject to correction) that those grills are just cosmetic.


----------



## Pete7874

vladstef said:


> perhaps a larger foam tip might work best for you.


How would I know which foam tip would fit this IEM?  Any recommendations?



> Another thing you could try is taping the front vent, it will certainly boost the bass but might destroy overall cohesion - very quick and reversible mod..


Tried it. It made no difference.  I think until I can find a way for the tips to make proper seal in my ear canals, nothing else is going to matter.


----------



## crabdog

vladstef said:


> Never write off IEM's sound if you have any issues with the fitting. It looks like it has a very short nozzle, perhaps a larger foam tip might work best for you.
> Another thing you could try is taping the front vent, it will certainly boost the bass but might destroy overall cohesion - very quick and reversible mod. Be careful not to insert them too quickly as the driver will suffer some additional pressure now, also, don't go lound at first, you don't want to damage anything if it distorts.
> Perhaps some more experienced head-fiers could help you further if none of this works.


I agree with this. Finding the right tips would likely be a huge improvement for you. I don't necessarily agree about changing to foams (I don't like them at all) but maybe just something larger. 

This type of tip often works for me when I'm using an IEM with a troublesome fit:


----------



## Gee Simpson

Has anyone heard both the ATH E40 and IT01? If so, how do they compare? Is the IT01 an upgrade?


----------



## Pete7874

crabdog said:


> I agree with this. Finding the right tips would likely be a huge improvement for you. I don't necessarily agree about changing to foams (I don't like them at all) but maybe just something larger.
> 
> This type of tip often works for me when I'm using an IEM with a troublesome fit:


Thanks.  These appear to be shorter versions of the silicone tips that came with my IEMs.  Who sells them?

BTW, I've tried all the sizes of silicone tips that came with them, and none of them make proper seal.  I think the fact that the cable goes over the ear actually causes the tips to not sit properly inside my ear canals.  These are my first IEMs that are designed to be worn over the ear... either I am doing something wrong or I should be staying away from such IEMs as they may be incompatible with my ears...


----------



## Vin$ent

crabdog said:


> I agree with this. Finding the right tips would likely be a huge improvement for you. I don't necessarily agree about changing to foams (I don't like them at all) but maybe just something larger.
> 
> This type of tip often works for me when I'm using an IEM with a troublesome fit:



Haha, I bet I could barely stick that into my left ear canal and that's without an earphone's nozzle.


----------



## crabdog

Pete7874 said:


> Thanks.  These appear to be shorter versions of the silicone tips that came with my IEMs.  Who sells them?
> 
> BTW, I've tried all the sizes of silicone tips that came with them, and none of them make proper seal.  I think the fact that the cable goes over the ear actually causes the tips to not sit properly inside my ear canals.  These are my first IEMs that are designed to be worn over the ear... either I am doing something wrong or I should be staying away from such IEMs as they may be incompatible with my ears...


If you have tips from another earphone that you know to fit well, give them a try. When I was starting out I had 2 pairs of tips that I swapped between ALL of my IEMs because they were the only ones that fit my huge ear canals. Luckily now I have a stockpile of XL ones that work.

Those short tips in the photos...sorry I can't remember where I got them but I know they came with one of the IEMs I have. I've got about 4 or 5 pairs of similar ones now.


----------



## crabdog

Vin$ent said:


> Haha, I bet I could barely stick that into my left ear canal and that's without an earphone's nozzle.


Wide and short = good seal with shallow insertion


----------



## Pete7874

crabdog said:


> If you have tips from another earphone that you know to fit well, give them a try.


I tried them with the tips from my old Panasonic HJE350... still not getting the bass that I'm used to... I guess I am used to V-shaped signature, and these S2000 are not it - after all they claim to be on-stage monitors for musicians where more of a flat response is probably desirable.  Others might like them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Generally, I've found I can get a decent fit for most earphones with either Spin-Fit or Spiral Dots. Usually have a supply (Amazon sells them). I do sometimes like foams, but the others are my usual go to's.


----------



## Lurk650

Pete7874 said:


> I tried them with the tips from my old Panasonic HJE350... still not getting the bass that I'm used to... I guess I am used to V-shaped signature, and these S2000 are not it - after all they claim to be on-stage monitors for musicians where more of a flat response is probably desirable.  Others might like them.


If you want to trade for the UiiSii CM5 let me know, I think they will be what you are looking for


----------



## jant71 (Dec 14, 2017)

What's this...



Doesn't hurt that I am 20 minutes away from ADVANCED so it is free 1-day shipping.

They fit just fine. They are half the size of the RT-1



Yep, I know the mail needs to be cut lol! Just got over being a bit sick and let these things go in favor of naps and such 

Think someone needs to learn how to bend their first memory wire Takes some practice! Pretty sure that when bent correctly they will fit fine unless the ears are oddly shaped or very small.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 14, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> I could say the same thing about the DM5 and I am sure (subject to correction) that those grills are just cosmetic.





superuser1 said:


> I could say the same thing about the DM5 and I am sure (subject to correction) that those grills are just cosmetic.


I wonder about this as well, I actually taped the grills while I was wearing them and listening to music, and heard no difference.
Although it's hard to test this perfectly, because as you push on the earphone to get the tape stuck on, it also pushes the earphones in deeper, thus enhancing the bass a little.
I should probably try this again before stating it as 100% fact, but I too am very suspicious that the DM5s are closed back with cosmetic grills.
Also the DM5's isolation is really good (with foam tips especially), and that just doesn't make sense, even if they were a semi-open backed iem.


----------



## Dsnuts

I suspect there are small holes in the vents or maybe a single hole. The phones do have 4 drivers in them so that alone will block out some noise.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 14, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> I suspect there are small holes in the vents or maybe a single hole. The phones do have 4 drivers in them so that alone will block out some noise.


Could be.. And who knows how much adhesive/"acoustic filler" is packed around those drivers as well.
I noticed the KZ ZS6 are pretty isolated too, but I have removed the backs on the ZS6 and they are fully opened...Yet the ZS6 has this rubbery blue glue surrounding the drivers, so I'm sure that's partly why.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> What's this...
> 
> Doesn't hurt that I am 20 minutes away from ADVANCED so it is free 1-day shipping.



Lucky you. Mine cost 10 bucks to ship. I think I spent nearly 50 CAD in total for them after conversion and shipping fees. Hoping they arrive next week.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 14, 2017)

doctorjazz said:


> Generally, I've found I can get a decent fit for most earphones with either Spin-Fit or _*Spiral Dots*_. Usually have a supply (Amazon sells them). I do sometimes like foams, but the others are my usual go to's.



I'm an avid foam user, but I have been wanting to try the Spiral Dots, but I just cant figure out the sizes...
Can you please tell me what size Spiral Dot is comparable to the Comply T400 and T500 (4.5mm to 5mm nozzle diameter) foam tips?


----------



## jant71

Here is the F.R. representation on the back. Think it is right on. Not a "V" but more of a "U" with a slight bass and treble lift. Went to the L stock tips and they are punchy but it(the punch/emphasis) is lower down and nice for something $25. Quick on the attack and clean lower mid-bass for a cheap model. Treble does roll like the graph so the peaks are lower and add life and some energy but don't seem to be in the sibilance zone. 

Need to burn in a tip roll some but they have a well behaved big and energetic sound and pretty tight bass already. Some potential so far


----------



## jant71

Okay, tried out some AT tips, and SHE3580 larges and a couple of sources. Not much and only 45 minutes of use perhaps but they do make a very good showing vs. the RT-1, the Elecom, and even B400 in a quick comparison. Stock tips seem a bit more bassy than the other two I tried. Decent stock tips; pretty generic but sound fine on them.  

I'm already gonna declare them legit, real deal and a must try. Went to the Pharmacy and they passed with good isolation and so small in the ears they passed the under hat test easy and should be a nice sleeping in-ear being cheap, even less than flush fitting, and nicely sealed.

Likin' the Rock-It/ FA DBA-02 vibe though the cable is all black till the Y then white & black mix after it. Metal capped plug and Y join with good strain reliefs, has a tight fitting chin slider. No lip on the nozzle so just a slide on and stay on with grip thing going on there. Pouch is the same as the $99 Pioneer CH9T comes with which is fine here plus a 6.3mm adapter. Nozzle is about 5.5mm long and longer than the B400 nozzle so if you are good with the Brainwavz you'll be fine with the S2000.

At $25 they do have a 3-year warranty so who cares if they don't have a replaceable cable. Don't want it myself as that would hurt the size/fit. Nothing at all to complain about for $25


----------



## leobigfield

Nice impressions! Soo sad that shipping to my country is $15... $39 total to me.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> I agree with this. Finding the right tips would likely be a huge improvement for you. I don't necessarily agree about changing to foams (I don't like them at all) but maybe just something larger.
> 
> This type of tip often works for me when I'm using an IEM with a troublesome fit:


I also like this type of tips when i want a shallow insertion and for this purpose i mostly use the large size ,


----------



## PlantsmanTX

AudioObsession said:


> I'm an avid foam user, but I have been wanting to try the Spiral Dots, but I just cant figure out the sizes...
> Can you please tell me what size Spiral Dot is comparable to the Comply T400 and T500 (4.5mm to 5mm nozzle diameter) foam tips?


They fit both 4mm and 5mm nozzles. They come in small (10mm diameter), medium small (11mm), medium (12mm), medium large (13mm), and large (14mm).


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon audio has the Dunu Falcon-C for sale https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html  Whos biting?


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Dsnuts said:


> Penon audio has the Dunu Falcon-C for sale https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html  Whos biting?


WANT, SO BAD.


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts said:


> Penon audio has the Dunu Falcon-C for sale https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html  Whos biting?


Only thing that scares me is dunu’s treble.


----------



## stryed

jant71 said:


> Okay, tried out some AT tips, and SHE3580 larges and a couple of sources. Not much and only 45 minutes of use perhaps but they do make a very good showing vs. the RT-1, the Elecom, and even B400 in a quick comparison. Stock tips seem a bit more bassy than the other two I tried. Decent stock tips; pretty generic but sound fine on them.
> 
> I'm already gonna declare them legit, real deal and a must try. Went to the Pharmacy and they passed with good isolation and so small in the ears they passed the under hat test easy and should be a nice sleeping in-ear being cheap, even less than flush fitting, and nicely sealed.
> 
> ...



I was waiting for this. I heard they hit way above their price tag (audio123  I believe)


----------



## Arkady Duntov

DannyBai said:


> Only thing that scares me is dunu’s treble.



The Titan 1 was a bit too bright for me unless I used Comply tips. They sealed well and were comfortable but I simply lost a lot of treble frequencies.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 16, 2017)

DannyBai said:


> Only thing that scares me is dunu’s treble.



If you think of all those Titan models tuning as the work up to this dynamic flagship then what is your thought?  Also they are CNT and not Titanium coated and read about the Vsonic CNT driver's tuning(i.e. a less emphasized high end) which I think will follow the same route in the Falcon.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 16, 2017)

stryed said:


> I was waiting for this. I heard they hit way above their price tag (audio123  I believe)



They do but perhaps, like the first Head-fier to mention them about two pages, they do have more balanced sig w/o that much bass so check if you want that sound. Seeing the XE800 in your sig, you'll be fine if you like the Vivo bass amount. Probably a little more here though only had the first gen GR07 way back when to estimate


----------



## DannyBai

Arkady Duntov said:


> The Titan 1 was a bit too bright for me unless I used Comply tips. They sealed well and were comfortable but I simply lost a lot of treble frequencies.


I thought it was bright too although it sounded great otherwise.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> If you think of all those Titan models tuning as the work up to this dynamic flagship then what is you thought?  Also they are CNT and not Titanium coated and read about the Vsonic CNT driver's tuning(i.e. a less emphasized high end) which I think will follow the same route in the Falcon.


I’m going by hephaes, titan and DN2KJ which I still own.  All those are bright but I see what you mean and falcon should be straying away from that.  I’ve stayed away from the current dunu hybrids but definitely interested in the dynamic driver.


----------



## HungryPanda

Cannot, ebx , eb200, bgvp dm5 , Tiandirenhe MMCX TD08, 
SD7 4BA in the order list


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> If you think of all those Titan models tuning as the work up to this dynamic flagship then what is you thought?  Also they are CNT and not Titanium coated and read about the Vsonic CNT driver's tuning(i.e. a less emphasized high end) which I think will follow the same route in the Falcon.



JVC don't seem to have a problem making bright sounding CNT diaphragms


----------



## jant71

In 2013 yeah  but it's 2017 baby and these are "advanced" next gen super dooper we nailed it this time CNT drivers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally got around to reviewing the EDC. Outside of the carrying case's crappy construction, it's a solid product.

https://head-fi.org/showcase/massdrop-x-nuforce-edc-in-ear-monitors.22506/reviews


​


----------



## Vin$ent

@Dsnuts found any time to take the pics yet? ;P

Also, do you remember how long it took before your Rhythmos were shipped? I'm at 5 days now and nothing.


----------



## peter123

Vin$ent said:


> @Dsnuts found any time to take the pics yet? ;P
> 
> Also, do you remember how long it took before your Rhythmos were shipped? I'm at 5 days now and nothing.



I'm also waiting for mine to ship......


----------



## HungryPanda

Me too, aliexpress gives me two days to ship before refund, I will have to click extend


----------



## Vin$ent (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll probably end up cancelling or just letting the time run out and buying something like the iBasso IT01.


----------



## Dsnuts

Blurry pics but you can get a good idea. By the way it did take almost 2 weeks for my order to ship.


----------



## scotvl (Dec 16, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> Cannot, ebx , eb200, bgvp dm5 , Tiandirenhe MMCX TD08,
> SD7 4BA in the order list


What do you think about the cable quality of the DM5?


----------



## Dsnuts

Standard cables on the DM5. They do extremely well with higher quality cables. Especially the pure copper variety.


----------



## Dsnuts

Better pics. Fairly shorter nozzles with medium wide bores about 3mm in width.


----------



## superuser1

scotvl said:


> What do you think about the cable quality of the DM5?


Though you didn't ask me, i think its next to utter crap.


----------



## jkjk123

Tried the Advanced S2000.

Really like the way it felt in my ear and its ergonomics. The sound seemed to be pretty good too, but I wasn't able to get a good seal in the ear.

The way the nozzle is angled does not work well with my ears. Tried both medium and large foam tips with them.

Its a bummer since I think I would have really liked it judging from its frequency response. I wanted something with good isolation which is difficult with a subpar seal.


----------



## scotvl

B9Scrambler said:


> Finally got around to reviewing the EDC. Outside of the carrying case's crappy construction, it's a solid product.
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/massdrop-x-nuforce-edc-in-ear-monitors.22506/reviews
> 
> ​


Beautiful review which made me think that these would make a great replacement for my dying Havi B3s and I could share the cables with the IT01s I have on the way. I almost ordered these until I noticed these are 2 pin and not mmcx like the IT01s. Are there any 2 pin to mmcx adapters or would that degrade the sound?


----------



## scotvl

superuser1 said:


> Though you didn't ask me, i think its next to utter crap.


Thank you for the honest reply, what do you think of the DM5s themselves.


----------



## superuser1

scotvl said:


> Thank you for the honest reply, what do you think of the DM5s themselves.


Well after 190000390000 hours of burn in i shall give you my impressions 
I have loaned it to a friend and it wasn't burn in enough till then. Out of the box it was a very narrow V shaped sig for me. However, after considerable burn in of 40 hours or so the V widened but overall i felt the mids were pretty recessed. I am guessing i still need to burn them in more. As for the cables, the lesser said the better. Please do yourself a favour and change them to a copper one if you can. I prefer copper because it gives me a sense of a deep hitting lows.


----------



## scotvl

superuser1 said:


> Well after 190000390000 hours of burn in i shall give you my impressions
> I have loaned it to a friend and it wasn't burn in enough till then. Out of the box it was a very narrow V shaped sig for me. However, after considerable burn in of 40 hours or so the V widened but overall i felt the mids were pretty recessed. I am guessing i still need to burn them in more. As for the cables, the lesser said the better. Please do yourself a favour and change them to a copper one if you can. I prefer copper because it gives me a sense of a deep hitting lows.


Thank you for your impressions, I have the iBasso IT01s on the way and I want to pick up another iem with a smooth signature with decent mmcx cables to share with the IT01s when I'm working and don't want to snag the IT01s beautiful cable so I will be probably pass on the DM5s for now then.


----------



## dweaver

Well I had a chance to try the Sony WF1000X today and damned near left the store with a pair! I am a sucker for the Sony house sound... Glad I didn't though as they did cut out on the right ear while in the store and it appears this is a common  occurrence.

But it does have me seriously thinking about getting the Wi1000x which has better detail and better specs as it supports Aptx and Aptx HD which my LG V20 also supports as well as being a hybrid.

Anyone hear try the WI1000X? 

What out of all the gems recently discovered will give me a Sony like sound and save my bank account???


----------



## superuser1

scotvl said:


> Thank you for your impressions, I have the iBasso IT01s on the way and I want to pick up another iem with a smooth signature with decent mmcx cables to share with the IT01s when I'm working and don't want to snag the IT01s beautiful cable so I will be probably pass on the DM5s for now then.


I would suggest the whizzer a15. Have sent you a PM about it.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> In 2013 yeah  but it's 2017 baby and these are "advanced" next gen super dooper we nailed it this time CNT drivers.


I contact with the seller and he confirm that the falcon-C is a bright sounding iem,


----------



## twister6 (Dec 17, 2017)

scotvl said:


> Thank you for your impressions, I have the iBasso IT01s on the way and I want to pick up another iem with a smooth signature with decent mmcx cables to share with the IT01s when I'm working and don't want to snag the IT01s beautiful cable so I will be probably pass on the DM5s for now then.



IT01 cable is pretty durable, and you can always figure out how to manage it behind the neck or under a shirt.  Love that cable!

Now, when you say "another iem with a smooth signature", do you mean IT01 has a smooth signature?  Cause I wouldn't really call it a smooth signature, considering IT01 is more V-shaped than IT03, and has a crisper lower treble in comparison to IT03.


----------



## scotvl

twister6 said:


> IT01 cable is pretty durable, and you can always figure out how to manage it behind the neck or under a shirt.  Love that cable!
> 
> Now, when you say "another iem with a smooth signature", do you mean IT01 has a smooth signature?  Cause I wouldn't really call it a smooth signature, considering IT01 is more V-shaped than IT03, and has a crisper lower treble in comparison to IT03.



Mine haven't arrived yet so I can't say, from what I can take from reviews it seems like a very musical  and enjoyable listening experience. I have never owned any high end IEMs or DAPs for that matter. I have been enjoying my Havi b3s with my FiiO X3ii for the past few years and I would consider it a smooth listening experience and the Nuforce sounded like it might be the same and within my current budget. If you could suggest another smooth affordable IEM I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

scotvl said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet so I can't say, from what I can take from reviews it seems like a very musical  and enjoyable listening experience. I have never owned any high end IEMs or DAPs for that matter. I have been enjoying my Havi b3s with my FiiO X3ii for the past few years and I would consider it a smooth listening experience and the Nuforce sounded like it might be the same and within my current budget. If you could suggest another smooth affordable IEM I would appreciate it. Thanks


What is affordable to you, that could be $100 or $1000 lol


----------



## jant71

Ahmad313 said:


> I contact with the seller and he confirm that the falcon-C is a bright sounding iem,



Nothing wrong with bright More how it is done. Think we are really only worried about the old CNT peaks and the Titan 1 peak that were too much w/o modification(i.e. Ostry OS100 = Titan-1 fixed). Talk of advanced CNT drivers and liquid metal housings that are better with resonance and ringing over the stainless steel. Heck they are suppose to come with tuning tips(the blue tips) to make them sound brighter. So, after all that and the Titan trial runs, if these have a treble peak flaw then they are a fail. Then maybe I'll look towards the ADV GT3 for a single dynamic flagship and see how the JVC FD turns out(same worry about treble). I do have some faith after the T3 and T5 tuning and going back to tweak for the EX1-II that they are making progress on getting treble tuned right. Just time for the payoff here.


----------



## twister6

scotvl said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet so I can't say, from what I can take from reviews it seems like a very musical  and enjoyable listening experience. I have never owned any high end IEMs or DAPs for that matter. I have been enjoying my Havi b3s with my FiiO X3ii for the past few years and I would consider it a smooth listening experience and the Nuforce sounded like it might be the same and within my current budget. If you could suggest another smooth affordable IEM I would appreciate it. Thanks



People have slightly different definitions when describing the sound, and in general we all hear things a little different due to various factors, thus always good to read multiple reviews to paint the picture of the product 

It would help if you mention your budget, and be more specific about your sound preference for others to help you. "smooth and affordable" is very vague and can yield at least a few dozen suggestions. Since you mentioned, you haven't owned any high end iems, are you looking for some?

Actually, my suggestion would be to wait until you receive IT01, listen to it for a few days, don't jump into any conclusion with out of the box impressions, let both the DD and brain burn in take its course, and then spend some time with it paired up with your current DAP/source. Then come back and let us know what you like and don't like about it. This can help with a suggestion of what to recommend you next  

Discovery thread is about, well... new discoveries where something new pops up every week and it's easy to get overwhelmed. You already made a decision and placed an order. Wait for it to arrive first. Again, just a suggestion.


----------



## twister6

Ahmad313 said:


> I contact with the seller and he confirm that the falcon-C is a bright sounding iem,



Ryan Soo also confirmed in his report from that audio festival show in Japan he just attended that falcon-c is brightly tuned...


----------



## Ahmad313

twister6 said:


> Ryan Soo also confirmed in his report from that audio festival show in Japan he just attended that falcon-c is brightly tuned...


Thanks for confirmation ,


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Nothing wrong with bright More how it is done. Think we are really only worried about the old CNT peaks and the Titan 1 peak that were too much w/o modification(i.e. Ostry OS100 = Titan-1 fixed). Talk of advanced CNT drivers and liquid metal housings that are better with resonance and ringing over the stainless steel. Heck they are suppose to come with tuning tips(the blue tips) to make them sound brighter. So, after all that and the Titan trial runs, if these have a treble peak flaw then they are a fail. Then maybe I'll look towards the ADV GT3 for a single dynamic flagship and see how the JVC FD turns out(same worry about treble). I do have some faith after the T3 and T5 tuning and going back to tweak for the EX1-II that they are making progress on getting treble tuned right. Just time for the payoff here.


I am really interested in falcon-c and to jump on them without warning for some reviews/impressions but when i came to know they brightly tuned i hold my hands i think it is better to wait and see some impressions before purchasing ( i know bright tuning is not a bad thing but want to see how much bright they are)


----------



## B9Scrambler

scotvl said:


> Beautiful review which made me think that these would make a great replacement for my dying Havi B3s and I could share the cables with the IT01s I have on the way. I almost ordered these until I noticed these are 2 pin and not mmcx like the IT01s. Are there any 2 pin to mmcx adapters or would that degrade the sound?



Glad you enjoyed the review  These are pretty nice but I'm not sure they'd be a good replacement for the Havi. They're two very different products. The EDC to my ears falls short on sound stage and detail compared to the B3, and is significantly bassier.

I've seen lots of adapters out there but haven't tried any myself. The EDC uses .77mm pins btw. Noticed I completely overlooked that in the review so I've updated it accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

New Toneking 5 BA rears its head. Super tempting. Hope it also comes with single flange tips. Never found a double that worked for my ears yet.


----------



## waynes world (Dec 17, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Well I had a chance to try the Sony WF1000X today and damned near left the store with a pair! I am a sucker for the Sony house sound... Glad I didn't though as they did cut out on the right ear while in the store and it appears this is a common  occurrence.
> 
> But it does have me seriously thinking about getting the Wi1000x which has better detail and better specs as it supports Aptx and Aptx HD which my LG V20 also supports as well as being a hybrid.
> 
> ...



They look nice (but pricey), and I bet sound great. On a personal note, I'm not sure if I would enjoy having that neckband around my neck, but it might be okay. I'm pretty happy with how small the fiio btr1 receiver is and the fact that I can use my wired headphone gear with it. Another bonus is that my desire for finding bluetooth headphones/iems has lessened considerably now, which means that I can now live vicariously through _your_ wallet


----------



## jant71 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wish these were recommendable but seems like they messed up/released them with connection stability issues...




Too bad as they are a beautiful earphone and the Live monitor concept and app are interesting


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the excellent iFi Pro iCAN is up and live! What an exceptional critter this is, too!!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-pro-ican.21555/reviews


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> New Toneking 5 BA rears its head. Super tempting. Hope it also comes with single flange tips. Never found a double that worked for my ears yet.



Wish it was 4 BA + 1 DD, might have actually jumped on it just b/c its ToneKing


----------



## dweaver

I have to say as a music lover I am amazed that these big companies keep making BT products that have so many issues. What the heck is the point in making something sound good if it cuts out so much that you cant actually enjoy them?


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Wish it was 4 BA + 1 DD, might have actually jumped on it just b/c its ToneKing


Man the CA F2 only has 2 BA and I do not miss a dynamic at all. It packs some real weight.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Lurk650 said:


> Wish it was 4 BA + 1 DD, might have actually jumped on it just b/c its ToneKing


It's funny you say that, because there's this.  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...150.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.2e36b73954uXt9


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Man the CA F2 only has 2 BA and I do not miss a dynamic at all. It packs some real weight.


Which one is that?



thebigredpolos said:


> It's funny you say that, because there's this.  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...150.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.2e36b73954uXt9


Haha fortunately for my pocket, that thing is ugly. Now that I'm thinking about it i no longer own any Hybrid gear, it's all Single Dynamic Drivers. I've also never heard an only BA earphone, maybe I need a 5 driver BA earphone


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Which one is that?


Custom Art FIBAE 2. Not left wanting for bass in the least


----------



## jant71 (Dec 18, 2017)

Got my two cables today. Happy with both. Seller did only get around to shipping on the 10th even though I had a tracking number well before that. The usual Ali shenanigans so no harm no foul.

MMCX( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...s-Replacement-Silver/1938884_32842494214.html ) gives much different impression than Brainwavz Frosty...



Similar foil type cable but more cores and sounds a bit better for $10 less at the time(though I got my Frosty cable free and not the $30) Better plug, Y, chin slider, and ear guide portion. Looks and feels more upscale and robust. Certainly a nice addition to the B400 so far.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Got my two cables today. Happy with both. Seller did only get around to shipping on the 10th even though I had a tracking number well before that. The usual Ali shenanigans so no harm no foul.
> 
> MMCX( https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...s-Replacement-Silver/1938884_32842494214.html ) gives much different impression than Brainwavz Frosty...
> 
> Similar foil type cable but more cores and sounds a bit better for $10 less at the time(though I got my Frosty cable free and not the $30) Better plug, Y, chin slider, and ear guide portion. Looks and feels more upscale and robust. Certainly a nice addition to the B400 so far.


This cable looks really solid build quality ,


----------



## dweaver

waynes world said:


> They look nice (but pricey), and I bet sound great. On a personal note, I'm not sure if I would enjoy having that neckband around my neck, but it might be okay. I'm pretty happy with how small the fiio btr1 receiver is and the fact that I can use my wired headphone gear with it. Another bonus is that my desire for finding bluetooth headphones/iems has lessened considerably now, which means that I can now live vicariously through _your_ wallet



Guess you get to live vicariously through my wallet Wayne . I decided to take advantage of the $50 off sale price and ordered the WI1000X just miss that Sony sound... I know it won't be as good as my dead Z5's but hopefully it will be something close...


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is something new. Penon got these on sale right now for $90








*Fiio FH1 Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver Hybrid MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone IEMS*

*Description*

*Hybrid Dynamic-Balanced Armature design for double the detail*

The FH1 adopts a hybrid design, in which the 10mm titanium diaphragm driver produces abyssal lows while the Knowles 33518 balanced armature driver provides exquisite mids and highs. These two drivers work perfectly in harmony to allow you to truly dive into a musical, yet highly detailed experience.

*Highly-Acclaimed Knowles 33518 driver*

The latest from the renown Knowles, the 33518 balanced armature, as used in the FH1 brings both a rich, yet delicate expression of music.

*Brass for natural, effortless sound*

Theoretically, the closer the balanced armature unit is placed to the ear, the more accurate the sound is – because the ear will better receive the high of frequencies and overtones produced by the driver. However, if the tube through which sound travels through from the balanced armature to the ear is not designed properly, then even at short distances sound quality will degrade rapidly due to resonances and unwanted reflections. Therefore, to achieve the highest sound quality possible, we put the Knowles balanced armature unit inside the sound tube (to minimized its distance to the ear) made to brass (with its higher density than aluminum, it provides a more stable base with less undesirable resonances). All of this result in a natural, yet effortless sound in all parts of the sound frequency spectrum.

*Titanium dynamic driver for potent bass*

A 10 mm titanium diaphragm dynamic driver is responsible for the FH1’s powerful lower frequencies. Due to more space being available, the FH1’s diaphragm is 25.7% larger than the F9’s 9.2mm dynamic driver, making for not only more relaxed yet natural sounding vocals but also more robust bass – resulting in a highly dynamic, authoritative experience.

*Carefully-crafted crossover design for balanced, precise sound*

The FHI uses a meticulously designed crossover system so that the hybrid dynamic - balanced armature design can reproduce any frequency within the 20Hz to 40kHz range with the utmost fidelity. Essentially, the FH1’s drivers work perfectly in tune with each other that makes it ideal for a wide range of music.

*Hi-Res Audio Certification*

The FHI has been certified by the Japan Audio Society to be “Hi-Res Audio” capable. This means that the FHI is capable of a frequency response up to 40kHz, which can fully reproduce the audio and give you a natural and life-like listening experience that truly lets you listen to the music the way the artist wanted it to sound.

*Freely switch between balanced and single-ended with standard MMCX connectors*

The FH1 utilizes the standard MMCX connector for its interchangeable cables, and comes standard with both 2.5mm balanced and 3.5mmm single-ended cables.

*The 2.5mm balanced cable *is made of silver-plated copper wire, which ensures a balanced sound signature and a high level of detail retrieval, Of course, due to its balanced nature, the left and right channel wires are separated so that there is significantly greater channel separation - leading to a richer, more detailed musical experience.

*The 3.5mm single-ended cable* comes with a full set of in-line controls capable of playing/pausing songs, switching tracks, volume adjustment, and even calls with its high-quality microphone. This makes the FHI a perfect complement to enhance your experience with your portable audio player or cell phone.

*Colors and texture for easy identification and replacement*

The end of the MMCX cable’s left channel is adorned with a splash of blue, while the end of the right channel is trimmed with a touch of red - for easy identification of the audio channels in a subtly way. These channel ends also have a spiral texture engraved into them, for just the right amount of friction to greatly aid in removing and replacing the cable.

*Un Bel Oeil A Beautiful Eye*

The FHI’s name is derived from the French way to say “a beautiful eye” - so chosen to reflect the FH1’s oval, pupil-like design. This design is further enhanced with the presence of the chrome trim, specifically placed to recall one’s eyelids. The FH1 will surely catch your eye with its design!

*Nano-coating for a better wearing experience*

The shell of the FH1 is specifically nano-coated to make it scratch-resistant. When coupled with the UV-treated skin-friendly material that also makes up its shell, the FH1 is both durable and extremely comfortable to wear.

*Easy to plug in, with right-angles*

The FH1’s detachable cables (both 3.5 single-ended and 2.5mm balanced) were carefully designed based on users’ feedback and their needs. For instance, the blue and red rings at the left and right ends of MMCX cable quickly indicate to the user which is left and which is right, while the spiral grooves at the same location allow one to easily and quickly grip the cable to change it. The MMCX cable is terminated in a right-angle plug so you can quickly and safely pull the FH1 out of your audio device.

*Over-the-ear design for an enjoyable experience*

After much testing and feedback from a wide variety of users, we came up with an over-the-ear design that is not only ergonomic but also comfortable. With the FH1, you can easily get Lost within your music for hours without fatigue.

*Red, green, blue and black, for a more colorful you*

To be more in touch with your unique personality, the FH1 is offered in four different colors: Gunmetal Grey, Sky bule, Chinese Red, and Emerald Green.

Note: Images shown is illustrative purpose only. Actual product color may vary.

*Unexpectedly Thoughtful Accessories*

Besides the 2.5mm balanced and 3.5mm single-ended cables, the FH1 comes with a whole host of other accessories all designed to tailor and safeguard your listening experience. For instance, the FHI comes with two different kinds of ear tips — one set optimized for bass while the other is designed for a more balanced presentation. Each type of ear tips comes in small, medium, and large sizes. We give you control over your listening experience, so you can listen however you want, whenever you want.

The FHI also comes with our popular waterproof carrying case, so you can be rest assured that your earphones will continue to function for years to come.

*Thoroughly Tested Before Being Delivered to You*

We conduct dozens of stringent quality tests, thousands of times, so that you may cast your worries away and your fears are allayed.

Swing testing, Unit life testing, Fit testing, Material testing, Anti-aging testing, Cell phone compatibility testing, Wire durability testing, Button life testing, High temperature resistance testing, Anti-oxidation testing, Vibration intensity testing, Temperature testing, Sound quality experience check

*Specification*

Frequency Response: 20Hz – 40KHz

Driver Type: 1Dynamic + 2 BAs (Knowles)  knowles-33518

Impedance: 26Ω

Sensitivity: 106dB/mW

Maximum Input: 100mW

Plug Type: 3.5mm + 2.5 mm

Cord Length: 120cm

Single Earbud Weight: 3.65g

*Package*

FIIO FH1

2 cables

Waterproof carrying case

6 pairs of eartips


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the idea of using a BA to cover a Titanium Driver for bass. Titanium drivers have some excellent bass response so these should be interesting.


----------



## jant71

I don't like how they don't have the graph go lower than 20Hz but yet they talked of bottomless bass. I called them on it in the other thread cause the F9 graphs go down to 10Hz. Only thing that is changed is I don't see them mentioning "bottomless" but they are now "potent". Good if you have cables cause I think the standard mic cable isn't gonna be great. Not a crap show like the Rythmos cable but not the best they could do. Trying to slide them in under the F9SE price-wise also point to the cables being nothing like the IT01 choice of cables. So, begs the question of who chooses to get this over the IT01?

How bout this... https://www.shinola.com/audio/all/headphones/canfield-in-ear-monitor-silver.html
Interesting being partnered with Campfire Audio and Beryllium drivers. Handsome with potential perhaps


----------



## jant71 (Dec 19, 2017)

dweaver said:


> Guess you get to live vicariously through my wallet Wayne . I decided to take advantage of the $50 off sale price and ordered the WI1000X just miss that Sony sound... I know it won't be as good as my dead Z5's but hopefully it will be something close...



Think you made the right choice of the two. Here is a review...
https://www.whathifi.com/sony/wi-1000x/review
"bigger siblings of the award-winning(?) WF-1000Xs. For £100 more than the wireless in-ear headphones you get greater battery life, playback control and, most importantly, better sound too."

Heard/read enough that there is a consensus on the SQ is the better of the two.


Back on the cable front...






A day in and some burn-in. Didn't sound much better right away but think they do sound a step better now.

Be nice if BW sourced something like these for their upgrade cable. B400 isn't any different really just more of what it was before. Just better transmission of sound, better bandwidth. Adds to all the traits, bass punches more now and goes lower, treble is more crisp and goes slightly higher, mids have more energy and life. They are less smooth in terms of the notes being tightened up and sharpened at the edges but they are still the peak free and well tuned B400 like before. Bigger to the edges, sharper of note and a bit quicker but more powerful like they are being amped w/o the amp. Don't use any different volume levels though. Great choice as I have been liking the good solid sub-bass of the S2000 and the overall weight and meat on the RT-1 and now the B400 fights back on those fronts with some heft now and still a little more detail that it smoothed over before. Just right to both match the cable's look and give me what I have been more into sound-wise recently.  They look and sound like the been workin' out.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks Jant I saw that article, it was one of the better reviews of the WI1000X and helped me decide to give them a try. My biggest hesitation was the price but I thought what the heck. This also allows me to try out the Aptx HD and if my phone ever gets Oreo or what ever they are calling the next version of Android possibly LDAC.

The item is shipped so if I am lucky I will get it before Christmas and if not the 27th.


----------



## Lurk650

Initial impressions of the S2000 which are basically brand new. I won't say they are over hyped but they only sound a bit above $25 headphones. Bass is solid and tight, mids are super forward, highs suffer bc of this, they sound spacious and congested at times and lack details and resolution. I think the forwardness of the mids is what's hurting the overall sound. They do not sound bad at all but I also wouldn't classify them close to $200 headphones. Of course all my opinion, will burn in for 100hrs and comeback with impressions. I know a few other people are waiting on these so eager to know if what I'm hearing is confirmed.


----------



## ForgottenSpy

Having Dunu Falcon-C about few days, still going through burning-in.






As for now i can say yes, they are definitely on the bright side.
Generally Falcon-C sounds fine, some genres are even amazing, especially electronic ones, idm or instrumental hip hop like Shawn Lee with his deep involving bass.

Scene is wide and deep more then average.
Nice bass, not overwhelming though, good punch. 
Sibilant could be slightly accented.






Build quality is very good, accessories set is ok. 






As for shape of IEM i would recommend to try before buy, there could be some inconsistencies due to specificity of default cable + connection output.

Things i didn't like - sometimes violin or accordion seemed too artificial to me, kind of unnatural.

Mostly listen with 2,5mm balanced Cayin N5 + Spinfit CP100 + silver-plated cable from Dunu (optional with Falcon-C purchasing for discounted price)






Few days after i switched to 3,5 SE output + Mee Pinnacle P1 silver-plated cable.
It reduced some brightness, drew back middle range a bit, added some air, and made sound a little warmer overall.

PS It is weird that here is still no Falcon-C's dedicated thread.


----------



## jant71

Lurk650 said:


> Initial impressions of the S2000 which are basically brand new. I won't say they are over hyped but they only sound a bit above $25 headphones. Bass is solid and tight, mids are super forward, highs suffer bc of this, they sound spacious and congested at times and lack details and resolution. I think the forwardness of the mids is what's hurting the overall sound. They do not sound bad at all but I also wouldn't classify them close to $200 headphones. Of course all my opinion, will burn in for 100hrs and comeback with impressions. I know a few other people are waiting on these so eager to know if what I'm hearing is confirmed.



Interesting as when I got them out of the box I said the sound matched the graph exactly. B400 is balanced and not mid-foward and has more forward mids, RT-1 has more forward mids, CH9T had maybe ever so slightly forward mids than my S2000. Only time I get congestion was the fit was off and they caused an occlusion effect but only had them happen in one ear so the other made it easy to diagnose the issue. Do think that audio-primate "challenges many $200" is a bit much obviously unless you get the right recipe/synergy.


----------



## Dsnuts

IBasso IT01 on Amazon. get em while their hot fellas. https://www.amazon.com/iBasso-IT01-...13781489&sr=8-2&keywords=Ibasso+earphone&th=1


----------



## Pete7874 (Dec 20, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> IBasso IT01 on Amazon. get em while their hot fellas. https://www.amazon.com/iBasso-IT01-Audiophile-Detachable-Headphones/dp/B078HSHX38/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1513781489&sr=8-2&keywords=Ibasso+earphone&th=1


Ughh... I already ordered Pioneer CH9T... and now this?  You guys are killing me.  Can't decide...  

since I'm a bit of a bass-head, which one of the two has more ample bass?


----------



## pr0b3r

Pete7874 said:


> Ughh... I already ordered Pioneer CH9T... and now this?  You guys are killing me.  Can't decide...
> 
> since I'm a bit of a bass-head, which one of the two has more ample bass?



More punchy midbass and deeper subbass on IT01.  If you're a basshead, I think you'll like it.  Overall, more enjoyable and fun as well compared to CH9T.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2017)

Not to mention it amps extremely well. A bit of bass boost will satisfy any basshead. It01 represents one of the best values in audio currently.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> Initial impressions of the S2000 which are basically brand new. I won't say they are over hyped but they only sound a bit above $25 headphones. Bass is solid and tight, mids are super forward, highs suffer bc of this, they sound spacious and congested at times and lack details and resolution. I think the forwardness of the mids is what's hurting the overall sound. They do not sound bad at all but I also wouldn't classify them close to $200 headphones. Of course all my opinion, will burn in for 100hrs and comeback with impressions. I know a few other people are waiting on these so eager to know if what I'm hearing is confirmed.


how do you rank them vis a vis the memt and cm5?


----------



## peter123

S2000 on MassDrop :
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/advanced-sound-s2000-iems

Including shipping to Norway it's $10 cheaper than from the Advanced website....


----------



## scotvl

Dsnuts said:


> Not to mention it amps extremely well. A bit of bass boost will satisfy any basshead. It01 represents one of the best values in audio currently.


I'm very happy to hear that they will scale with some extra power, I was under the impression that they were so easy to drive that they wouldn't. My havi b3s opened right up and had a nice weight to the music when I went from using my Sansa clip and iPod touch to the FiiO x3ii and I was hoping the IT01s would take advantage of some extra power. I know it won't be anything like hearing them balanced but I can't wait none the less.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh yea your gonna be happy with them. Make sure you burn them in real good. Both the cable and the IT01 themselves need it to sound their best. They are mighty impressive out of the box but actually get better with the required 120 hours of burn in Ibasso suggests.

If I remember correct. The IT01 will sound more substantial for you compared to your Havi B. More dynamic sounding, better bass impact and more detailed all around. Should be a nice upgrade for you. Oh and I forgot will be much easier to drive as well.


----------



## Ahmad313

New discovery , 
DZAT new hybrid iem 2DD+1BA,


----------



## Pete7874

pr0b3r said:


> More punchy midbass and deeper subbass on IT01.  If you're a basshead, I think you'll like it.  Overall, more enjoyable and fun as well compared to CH9T.


When people say that IEMs are "fun", what exactly does that mean?


----------



## pr0b3r (Dec 20, 2017)

Pete7874 said:


> When people say that IEMs are "fun", what exactly does that mean?



Others may interpret it differently, but for me, I consider v-shape or u-shape signature as fun sounding.  More like a general consumer type sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2017)

Well there are different types of signatures that come about from the iems as you know. Something with more of an analytical/ neutralish type sound is a bit like you get an even keeled sound from treble to bass, but don't necessarily get you involved with the feel of the music as much as something that has more enhancement in lets say bass area or has a bit of extra empahsis in mids for vocals or instrumment that has a bit more emphasis due to enhancement in the treble area.

IT01 is truely a dynamic sounding earphone with its large wide stage and good depth of sound. It does a great job letting you enjoy your music. Sure it might have some coloration or empahsis here and there more sub bass and treble empahsis but what it does is engage the listener to really dig deep into your tunes. It is the type of sound that don't skimp on the details while letting you have the full impact in the bass. Treble has sparkle and extension when called for. It does so many things right in so many ways.  There are much more expensive earphones that have all the detail and enhancement to the sound that for some odd reason just don't let you actually enjoy what you listen to.

The IT01 has the right amount of technical ability and clean sound quality that lets you have the fun with your tunes that is extremely enjoyable to listen to. Is this not the very reason why we get into the hobby anyway?


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> Well there are different types of signatures that come about from the iems as you know. Something with more of an analytical/ neutralish type sound is a bit like you get an even keeled sound from treble to bass, but don't necessarily get you involved with the feel of the music as much as something that has more enhancement in lets say bass area or has a bit of extra empahsis in mids for vocals or instrumment that has a bit more emphasis due to enhancement in the treble area.
> 
> IT01 is truely a dynamic sounding earphone with its large wide stage and good depth of sound. It does a great job letting you enjoy your music. Sure it might have some coloration or empahsis here and there more sub bass and treble empahsis but what it does is engage the listener to really dig deep into your tunes. It is the type of sound that don't skimp on the details while letting you have the full impact in the bass. Treble has sparkle and extension when called for. It does so many things right in so many ways.  There are much more expensive earphones that have all the detail and enhancement to the sound that for some odd reason just don't let you actually enjoy what you listen to.
> 
> The IT01 has the right amount of technical ability and clean sound quality that lets you have the fun with your tunes that is extremely enjoyable to listen to. Is this not the very reason why we get into the hobby anyway?



Can't agree more with this.  You practically said what I wanted to say.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh yea. I am taking a lunch break from work. Have my Shanling M3s and my IT01 in balanced blasting some Snoop Dog. IT01 does hip hop some justice.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea. I am taking a lunch break from work. Have my Shanling M3s and my IT01 in balanced blasting some Snoop Dog. IT01 does hip hop some justice.



Try *Just Jammin'* or *Just Jammin' NYC feat. Exmag* by Gramatik.  Both highly enjoyable with the IT01.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> how do you rank them vis a vis the memt and cm5?



I heard the MEMT a long time ago, can't really remember it. I traded my CM5 for this. The bass on the CM5 was pretty amazing due to the graphene driver, I feel it had more depth and texture to it while this is mainly punchy with good depth. The CM5 via my Burson DAC and Magni 3 could take a lot of power, sound clean and beat my head up with the bass. Haven't tried S2000 yet with it, only through my 300R. CM5 is more VShape where as these, to me, are more midforward therefore the CM5 sounded a bit more spacious. I traded with Pete so hopefully he can provide some insight too since he should be receiving the CM5 today. 

Of course we all hear differently, these may also change with burn in.


----------



## Pete7874

Lurk650 said:


> I traded with Pete so hopefully he can provide some insight too since he should be receiving the CM5 today.


Looks like the CM5 should be here tomorrow.
My main issue with S2000 was that I couldn't get proper seal, which caused complete lack of bass.  I tried all the different ear tips I had on hand, and none of them worked with my ears.  I hope I have better luck with other IEMs.


----------



## Frank88

IT01 has graphene driver. The only other IEM with graphene I have experience with is TFZ Exclusive 5 I got from Massdrop. Can anyone help me compare? My brother is flying up to visit me in Canada and I am itching to have him bring me some more gear. Thoughts on buying the bundle: IT01 and DX80? I don't have anything from iBasso.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 20, 2017)

New Elecom...https://translate.google.com/transl...s://www.cool3c.com/article/131585&prev=search




*








Driver with 2 way configuration *
It is a 2-way configuration that adopts a bass driver with a voice coil diameter of 7 mm and a driver for treble of high tone of φ 5 mm.

* Front-loaded bass driver *
The bass driver adopted the ideal acoustic 2 way system which cuts unnecessary high frequency components by the front loaded structure. This realizes a linear response to music signals with a wide frequency band and little distortion.

* Treble driver that can obtain excellent response *
The high-tone driver fits the diaphragm directly to the external auditory canal, so excellent response of high treble is obtained.

*Model * Sealed type, ear plug type
* Driver unit * Dynamic type (φ8.8 mm + φ 10.7 mm)
* Impedance * 14 Ω
* Sound pressure sensitivity * 103 dB / mW
* Maximum input * 100 mW
* Playback frequency band * 10 Hz to 45 kHz
* code * 1.2 m (Y type)
* plug * φ 3.5 mm 3 pole mini plug (L type)
* Color * black or red
* mass * Approximately 11 g (not including code)
* accessories * Ear cap (S / M / L), code keeper, storage pouch, instruction manual

So, takes the inverted driver concept, like in the Macaw GT100s, for bass and mids and also adds a front facing treble driver. Out in early January with a street price about $130.


----------



## Frank88

I found a comparison of IT01 to TFZ E5 over in the IT01 thread and a blog review comparing IT01 to the Kings. IT01 compared favorable in those reviews, subtle differences noted. Also found frequency response curve for IT01. It looks like the IT01 low end is emphasized a bit further than the Exclusive 5. That would be too much bass for me. The TFZs are quite a bit cheaper when dropped and I do like the steeely metal build over plastic. I think I'll pass on the IT01s unless someone has a more direct comparison to share.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> New Elecom...https://translate.google.com/transl...s://www.cool3c.com/article/131585&prev=search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looks beautiful ,


----------



## jant71 (Dec 21, 2017)

Frank88 said:


> I found a comparison of IT01 to TFZ E5 over in the IT01 thread and a blog review comparing IT01 to the Kings. IT01 compared favorable in those reviews, subtle differences noted. Also found frequency response curve for IT01. It looks like the IT01 low end is emphasized a bit further than the Exclusive 5. That would be too much bass for me. The TFZs are quite a bit cheaper when dropped and I do like the steely metal build over plastic. I think I'll pass on the IT01s unless someone has a more direct comparison to share.



Based on the recent impressions it sounds like the Alpha & Delta D6 should be involved more as two recent reviews by solid Head-fiers put the D6 with slight wins over the TFZ King. They seem to have the right bass amount and are made of metal and are $75. They are fixed cable but it is very nice 8 core on there. 




Ahmad313 said:


> Nice looks beautiful ,



I'm sure they will look nice like their now lower brother CH1010 certainly does. More important the OEM who Elecom partners with knows what they are doing. CH1010 after all is said and done only trailed B400 of all the earphones I have had in the past 18 months. Some better models have gotten high praise. The CB1000 won a nice comparison review with Yamaha EPH and Sony N3. 
Here picture with some competition...





The big brother SH1000 is said to be close to the Shure SE846 and beat it in a couple of categories. This lower, fixed cable brother takes the dual dynamic and flips the treble driver as the SH1000 was a special tuning for the 30th anniversary and treble driver was inverted as both drivers faced each other. Here with the SE846 and CKR10...





A more treble rich tuning and keeping the drivers smaller means the housing stays a good size. Seems so from the pictures of the DH1000. Certainly one to try out.


----------



## crabdog

Early impressions of the Whizzer Haydn A15 Pro are legit good. They retain the excellent and airy treble of the original and the bass is now way more controlled with none of the bloat found in the A15. They've got loads of detail and a very clean and crisp overall sound. They're still a little finicky with fit - I think it's the angle of the MMCX connectors so I'll try with a different cable later. Really liking these so far!


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Early impressions of the Whizzer Haydn A15 Pro are legit good. They retain the excellent and airy treble of the original and the bass is now way more controlled with none of the bloat found in the A15. They've got loads of detail and a very clean and crisp overall sound. They're still a little finicky with fit - I think it's the angle of the MMCX connectors so I'll try with a different cable later. Really liking these so far!


If the cables are anything like the original, the first thing i would urge you to do is change the cable and use one preferably without the ear guides. I have the A15 and the fit is essential for them to sound right. When you say the bass is controlled, does it mean it still has the bass rumble and a visceral feel when required by a track? As a matter of fact i am listening to them on Sony zx300 balanced and they do indeed have excellent detail and clarity despite the bass.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> If the cables are anything like the original, the first thing i would urge you to do is change the cable and use one preferably without the ear guides. I have the A15 and the fit is essential for them to sound right. When you say the bass is controlled, does it mean it still has the bass rumble and a visceral feel when required by a track? As a matter of fact i am listening to them on Sony zx300 balanced and they do indeed have excellent detail and clarity despite the bass.


Bass is actually a lot closer to neutral on the Haydn, similar to the TinAudio T2. Sub-bass extends better than the T2 but isn't as pronounced from memory (I've misplaced my T2 somewhere in the house so can't A/B at the moment). 

The cable is similar to the original but now instead of the silly piano wire they had before these ear guides are very supple, similar to the DUNU BK3001 cable but even more pliable than that. I ripped the cable off the original after 5 minutes because it was horrible. This new one I'd be happy to use all day. Just like the original A15 the MMCX connectors are better than average. They do spin a bit freely but they're very easy to disconnect and still have a nice, solid click.


----------



## superuser1

We all know how beautifully the DK3001 fit 
Thank god they did that with the wire. i agree the mmcx connections are pretty robust. Have been serving me well till now. I was looking for a dynamic driver with slightly less bass and over all same sound as the A15. I am yet to find something. If you have some suggestions they would be very welcome. The low end rumble and the visceral feel is something i cant do without.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> We all know how beautifully the DK3001 fit
> Thank god they did that with the wire. i agree the mmcx connections are pretty robust. Have been serving me well till now. I was looking for a dynamic driver with slightly less bass and over all same sound as the A15. I am yet to find something. If you have some suggestions they would be very welcome. The low end rumble and the visceral feel is something i cant do without.


The Veedix NC50 comes to mind. It doesn't really have less bass but it's much punchier and more controlled. Actually I think one that would really fit the bill is the TFZ Balance 2 - one of the most underappreciated IEMs of recent times IMO.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> The Veedix NC50 comes to mind. It doesn't really have less bass but it's much punchier and more controlled. Actually I think one that would really fit the bill is the TFZ Balance 2 - one of the most underappreciated IEMs of recent times IMO.


Thank you for the suggestion. If i may just add, with the 4.4 balanced connection the bass is much much more controlled IMO.


----------



## Leo888

Can i request for some off hand wireless in ear recommendation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crabdog

Leo888 said:


> Can i request for some off hand wireless in ear recommendation. Thanks in advance.


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> Early impressions of the Whizzer Haydn A15 Pro are legit good. They retain the excellent and airy treble of the original and the bass is now way more controlled with none of the bloat found in the A15. They've got loads of detail and a very clean and crisp overall sound. They're still a little finicky with fit - I think it's the angle of the MMCX connectors so I'll try with a different cable later. Really liking these so far!


How about the mid range/vocals and soundstage ,


----------



## Leo888

crabdog said:


> How much are you looking to spend?



Hi, anywhere between 50 to 100. Just hoping to get a good value set for my spouse as she finally killed her CKS90 LTD. She wanted wireless set and thus looking for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DannyBai

Leo888 said:


> Hi, anywhere between 50 to 100. Just hoping to get a good value set for my spouse as she finally killed her CKS90 LTD. She wanted wireless set and thus looking for it. Thanks in advance.


I’ve been enjoying the Beyerdynamic Byron BT for awhile now and no issues.  Good sound too.


----------



## Ahmad313

JVC FD01 has been released yesterday  ,


----------



## crabdog

Ahmad313 said:


> How about the mid range/vocals and soundstage ,


Midrange is thinner than the original A15 as there isn't any of that bass bleed present anymore. It has a clean sounding midrange which is probably why I'm hearing so much detail. Soundstage is good, partly due to the crisp signature and airy treble.


----------



## pr0b3r

Ahmad313 said:


> JVC FD01 has been released yesterday  ,



Interesting find.

*JVC HA-FD01 カナル型イヤホン CLASS-S SOLIDEGE (JP￥39,151 or around $350)
VC Inner Ear Headphones "SOLIDEGE 01 inner" HA-FD01 ($530)*


----------



## Pete7874

pr0b3r said:


> *JVC HA-FD01 カナル型イヤホン CLASS-S *


Since S-Class was already taken... 
*
*


----------



## Ahmad313

pr0b3r said:


> Interesting find.
> 
> *JVC HA-FD01 カナル型イヤホン CLASS-S SOLIDEGE (JP￥39,151 or around $350)
> VC Inner Ear Headphones "SOLIDEGE 01 inner" HA-FD01 ($530)*


It's looks something really special maybe a game changer ,


----------



## dweaver

New buds in the house!

I also have the QC30 I bought last year so expect a comparison between the 2 in a week or 2.

Initial impressions are very positive. 

I was worried about the neck horse shoe since I don't like the QC30's horse shoe. But Sony has nailed this very well. Sony made theirs more U shaped versus the Bose round shape. This makes the Sony less shifty and stable. If you have a larger neck the Bose would accommodate it better though.

Sonically speaking the WI1000X sounds very good with that Sony house sound. I don't think it has the 3D presentation of the Z5 but has similar bass, mids, and treble. I will do a more thorough discussion later after these have been burned in.

I like that I can use these wired or wireless. They immediately paired using Aptx HD and when I switch to prioritize stability versus sound the difference in detail is apparent.

I also found that disabling the noise cancelling never affected the signature,  an issue I have with other NC products I own or have owned or tried.

Haven't used these outside yet or for a phone call. Will update as I use them more...


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> New buds in the house!
> 
> I also have the QC30 I bought last year so expect a comparison between the 2 in a week or 2.
> 
> ...



You're putting my vacarious $$$ to good use! Looking forward to further impressions as time goes on. Thanks.


----------



## Leo888

DannyBai said:


> I’ve been enjoying the Beyerdynamic Byron BT for awhile now and no issues.  Good sound too.



Thanks @DannyBai. May i know how is the sound sig of the Byron BT.


----------



## Dsnuts

Can't believe what I am seeing. Got my Hunters shipped from TA. Can't believe it!!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Can't believe what I am seeing. Got my Hunters shipped from TA. Can't believe it!!



*





Hallelujah!!*​


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man what a surprise. I lost just about all hope.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Can't believe what I am seeing. Got my Hunters shipped from TA. Can't believe it!!


You are a lucky person ,  i think you are going to get a Hunter X ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Who knows. I am just glad they are sending something. Which is better than nothing for over a year.  Will be so happy to close that chapter.  Now I wait for the inevitable Geek Wave which I have been waiting for going onto 4 years?! Lol.


----------



## DannyBai

Leo888 said:


> Thanks @DannyBai. May i know how is the sound sig of the Byron BT.


It’s consumer sound but not bloated or bad in any way.  Nice and even.  Vocals come through fine, treble is relaxed and is not super bass heavy.  Bass is fairly tight too.  I use an iPhone with good quality files which probably helps.  Much better then I expected for bt.


----------



## doctorjazz (Dec 22, 2017)

@Dsnuts, I hate to make predictions (they've been wrong on this front before), but I think things are actually moving at LH Labs. Seems Larry is back at work (don't know what they've been doing these past 3-4 years, but...). They have a new customer relations, Jarek, who's really responsive (he CALLED me to go over my orders!). I think they have some big deals they'd like to complete (heard something about Tesla, also possible project with Campfire Audio), and I think it's hard for them to go forward without getting their old backers off their back. Nothing guaranteed, of course, but looks more positive than it has in a loooooooooooong time. (doesn't mean something is coming out next week, but I think the Wave beta may go to testers in the next month or so, but don't quote me).


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is about damn time LH got the ball rolling. Can't believe how long it has taken them to get to this stage. Been reading the updates and it does look like it will happen. 

I have certainly learned a lot about preordering stuff. Get me once, maybe twice a third time. Not gonna happen. LH and TA are the last time I back anything for preorder. The only preorder sucess that is actually reliable is Massdrop. Otherwise it will be no more from me.


----------



## peter123

Speaking of Massdrop :

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/50534

I've ordered pair for my growing Sennheiser collection, I'll let you guys know how they compare to the rest in six months time


----------



## Mr Trev

I keep waiting for the Massdrop IE8x / IE8xx (seriously, why not. They're doing every other Senn model)


----------



## jant71

A Massdrop IE80S at a fairer price, say $249 instead of $349, might be nice.


----------



## doctorjazz

I had a better experience crowd funding Pono and Peachtree DeepBlue2, but, after LH Labs, I think I'm done with crowd funding as well.


----------



## dweaver

I would be tempted by a $250ish IE80S but would love one that came with standard and smartphone cables...


----------



## Leo888

DannyBai said:


> It’s consumer sound but not bloated or bad in any way.  Nice and even.  Vocals come through fine, treble is relaxed and is not super bass heavy.  Bass is fairly tight too.  I use an iPhone with good quality files which probably helps.  Much better then I expected for bt.



Thanks @DannyBai. Looking to auditon them together with he RHA MA650 Wireless if possible and see how they compares. Btw, anyone had heard the RHA?


----------



## snip3r77

After running my AAW Nebula 2 and TFZ King, I decided to keep the former


----------



## Raketen (Dec 23, 2017)

doctorjazz said:


> I think things are actually moving at LH Labs.... also possible project with Campfire Audio...



I hope they can find a way to release their next products through retail instead of crowdfunding.

BTW, according to official statement the Campfire collab is long aborted, somehow an early prototype was accidentally shown by a foreign distributor.


----------



## doctorjazz

Yes, I heard the Campfire collaboration was off as well. My point was that LH Labs is trying to get other projects and lines of business going, and to do that they need to clean up the mess left with the old backers. I don't think they can pull it off unless they deliver everything they promised, and what they deliver is a very fine product. Just my take, don't have proof or inside information.


----------



## snip3r77

doctorjazz said:


> Yes, I heard the Campfire collaboration was off as well. My point was that LH Labs is trying to get other projects and lines of business going, and to do that they need to clean up the mess left with the old backers. I don't think they can pull it off unless they deliver everything they promised, and what they deliver is a very fine product. Just my take, don't have proof or inside information.



When and How did the collab happened?


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't know of any definite collaborations, just rumors about talks...


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Pete7874 said:


> Thanks.  These appear to be shorter versions of the silicone tips that came with my IEMs.  Who sells them?
> 
> BTW, I've tried all the sizes of silicone tips that came with them, and none of them make proper seal.  I think the fact that the cable goes over the ear actually causes the tips to not sit properly inside my ear canals.  These are my first IEMs that are designed to be worn over the ear... either I am doing something wrong or I should be staying away from such IEMs as they may be incompatible with my ears...


I had the same problem with these. Switching the right left earpieces and wearing them with the cable down made no difference. I think it may have to do with the nozzles being short, and having no lip or ledge to make the tips sit forward more....maybe. I tried the medium-large size Spiral Dots I have, and it was better, but still not very good. I had the best luck with the flat, wide- wider than the Spiral Dots- tips that come with the Fiio EX1 II. They almost worked, but not quite. So, I don't know, maybe the largest sized Spiral dot, or wide double flange tips with upper flanges small enough to enter the ear canal will work.


----------



## superuser1

These cables from Penon Audio look really good for the price.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...Cable-2-5mm-Balanced-Version/32839862233.html


----------



## dweaver

OK, been using the WI1000X for a couple days now and starting really like them. Signature wise they are not as big sounding as the Z5 but this means they are actually a bit more balanced sounding. The Z5 had that big sound but it actually made it occasionally sound off or over cooked in the bass and the mids always seemed a bit to husky for female singers like Diana Krall or Patricia Barber. Based off memory I would say they sound a lot like the MDR-7550 which is one IEM I wish I never sold to upgrade to the MDR-EX1000. It has a similar relaxed treble that might be more in between the 7550 and EX1000 which is right where I like my treble. But the bass still goes deep enough that my most bass oriented songs sound very full and complete.

The Aptx HD also allows the closest sound to a wired device I have heard.

So what is surprising me the most? I really like all 3 states ANC, non ANC, and Ambient mode. All 3 have the exact same signature! Ambient mode is great at home where it is better to hear my wife calling my name! I suspect it will be on when in the office too... The thing is it can be set to enhance talking so I can here when someone is talking to me. But aside from enhancing voices I get isolation from other sounds so I can still enjoy my music. If I am in a quiet environment I can then turn off both ANC and Ambient mode and get the best possible music quality. Or when in noisy environments like transit I can add in the ANC for a more private experience.

I have not had time to play with the wired connection so will have to get back on how well it works. 

I have taken a couple calls and they work nicely. I actually like the vibrate feature for incoming calls and may turn off the ringer on my phone saving me embarrassment in meetings. 

The neck ring simply disappears when wearing these. I wear them literally all day and forget they are there. 

So one negative. The cable gets pretty stiff outside in the cold so pulls on my ears which is distracting. But there is enough cable I can wear them over ear so will try that next time I am outside.

While on the expensive side so far I have ZERO regrets.


----------



## Selenium

Speaking of the Sony 7550, I have them in my ears right now and got damn are they good. Black background, so spacious, huge soundstage, awesome vocals, airy, excellent timbre...and this sort of delicate, articulate touch that I'm having a hard time putting into words. 

I'm using them with foam because at first there was some sibilance on certain tracks. I may have burned that away by now, who knows. 

SQ wise, I like them better then all of my chi-fi stuff, including the Fiio F9.

Also, has the paint started coming off on anyone else's DM5?


----------



## dweaver

The 7550 is the one IEM I wish a never traded or sold away. I wish had it to properly compare the WI1000X to. From memory I think the 7550 would edge the WI1000X in sound stage size but have a slightly less holographic image. Signature wise the WI1000X is thicker in the bass and goes deeper and the mids are probably a bit warmer but they have similar treble. The WI1000X signature lies somewhere between the Z5 and the 7550 and definitely has the Sony house sound. I have only been using these since I got them and really did miss this type of signature. I kept trying to convince myself that other IEM's were as good as or better but in the end I just needed an new higher end Sony product to fill the hole left when my Z5 died.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like the new DZAT hybrid (called the DT-10) has made it's to AliExpress.  A little more than I was hoping it would be though, $100.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...e-1BA-2DD-Hybrid-Sports-HiFi/32846796617.html


----------



## Ahmad313

NEW TFZ KING PRO,


----------



## HungryPanda

Just found hifi headphones selling Whizzer A15 for £39 aliexpress at £45


----------



## Dsnuts

Hope everyone had a good Holiday/ Christmas. I am getting my silver coated copper cable for the RT-1 so that should be interesting. I have to admit I am getting more fond of the smooth warm sound of the RT-1.  It don't resolve as much as my IT01 but is enjoyable none the less. I am hoping the SPC balanced cable I ordered fits the 2 pins correct. Fingers crossed.


----------



## superuser1

New cables


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> Hope everyone had a good Holiday/ Christmas. I am getting my silver coated copper cable for the RT-1 so that should be interesting. I have to admit I am getting more fond of the smooth warm sound of the RT-1.  It don't resolve as much as my IT01 but is enjoyable none the less. I am hoping the SPC balanced cable I ordered fits the 2 pins correct. Fingers crossed.



How would you say the IT01 compare to the DM5?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 26, 2017)

Definitely an upgrade in stage for one. Better more cohesive sound from treble to bass. More detailed.  I will have to A/B but I think the treble is more cleaner vs the DM5. Very nice layerd sound actually. It has the perfect balance of musicality and technicality. Love the bass on the IT01. After getting the IT01 I am not curious one bit on anything else in the price range.

They are tuned a bit like the Excobox finder X1 but more meaty mids a bit less treble energy and with even better texture in the subs.  All with even a wider stage. Extension is ideal from treble to bass. No ear fatigue either which the Finder X1 can be at times.

From memory these beat the poo out of my old EX600 and the GR07s. Easily. I only wished those 2 earphones sounded the same as the IT01. I would have kept them.


----------



## waynes world

dweaver said:


> OK, been using the WI1000X for a couple days now and starting really like them. Signature wise they are not as big sounding as the Z5 but this means they are actually a bit more balanced sounding. The Z5 had that big sound but it actually made it occasionally sound off or over cooked in the bass and the mids always seemed a bit to husky for female singers like Diana Krall or Patricia Barber. Based off memory I would say they sound a lot like the MDR-7550 which is one IEM I wish I never sold to upgrade to the MDR-EX1000. It has a similar relaxed treble that might be more in between the 7550 and EX1000 which is right where I like my treble. But the bass still goes deep enough that my most bass oriented songs sound very full and complete.
> 
> The Aptx HD also allows the closest sound to a wired device I have heard.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for those impressions. I'm glad you are enjoying them


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Definitely an upgrade in stage for one. Better more cohesive sound from treble to bass. More detailed.  I will have to A/B but I think the treble is more cleaner vs the DM5. Very nice layerd sound actually. It has the perfect balance of musicality and technicality. Love the bass on the IT01. After getting the IT01 I am not curious one bit on anything else in the price range.
> 
> They are tuned a bit like the Excobox finder X1 but more meaty mids a bit less treble energy and with even better texture in the subs.  All with even a wider stage. Extension is ideal from treble to bass. No ear fatigue either which the Finder X1 can be at times.
> 
> From memory these beat the poo out of my old EX600 and the GR07s. Easily. I only wished those 2 earphones sounded the same as the IT01. I would have kept them.



Did you manage to try ch9t?


----------



## ericp10

Did my head-fi friend ever get the iSine20 yet? I forget who it was (want to say doctorjazz but might be wrong). Regardless, did you get it and how do you like it?


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> Definitely an upgrade in stage for one. Better more cohesive sound from treble to bass. More detailed.  I will have to A/B but I think the treble is more cleaner vs the DM5. Very nice layerd sound actually. It has the perfect balance of musicality and technicality. Love the bass on the IT01. After getting the IT01 I am not curious one bit on anything else in the price range.
> 
> They are tuned a bit like the Excobox finder X1 but more meaty mids a bit less treble energy and with even better texture in the subs.  All with even a wider stage. Extension is ideal from treble to bass. No ear fatigue either which the Finder X1 can be at times.
> 
> From memory these beat the poo out of my old EX600 and the GR07s. Easily. I only wished those 2 earphones sounded the same as the IT01. I would have kept them.



In the IT01 thread a guy is comparing them directly to the GR07 BE and seems to give the GR07 the edge. 

I'm intrigued though - the Sony 7550 has re-piqued my interest in single dynamics.


----------



## jant71

I think if Dsnuts still had the EX600 and his current gear and tips to try them with he wouldn't say the IT01 beat the poo out of them


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know Jant. I liked the EX600 for it's time but they are about as boring as it gets to my ears in sound. Dull and by the book neutral to the point where I hated them. Maybe if I had them again I would have loved to try them in balanced mode but for me I have moved on a long time ago. The best Sony I have are what I own which is my Z5 and those are not going anywhere in my collection. As for the Gr07 I don't know about the BE version but the stock GR07 most weakest point to me was the mids. The mids was lifeless to me. No meat in them. Everything sounded flat 2D and uninspired, vocals sound like they are on the same sound plane as the instruments to my ears and I tried to like them as well. In the end I had to sell them and move on. 

IT01 is a game changer. It has everything I look for in a great sounding earphone and all for $100.


----------



## jant71

Not the EX600 I had. Romantic and sweet sounding, big and airy with that sony black background. Not neutral and far from the Vsonic dryer, not nearly as sweet, and neutral sound that was indeed more 2D lacking in depth vs. the Sony. Unless you didn't fit them right and got that sound. I remember the EX600 fondly except that they were not the easiest to get the good seal and my right side connector was always unscrewing itself.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know. My pair was warm smooth a bit too smooth and it had great stage but don't know what about that sound that didn't jive with me. It was a bit boring to me for some reason. Could have been my sources at the time but I had it for a good year before I sold it off. I am onto better and to my ears the IT01 is better. 

So I got this cable to use with my RT-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fit is perfect and it does bring up the resolution of the RT-1 a touch. I am gonna let the cable get acclimated to the RT-1 but thus far this is a clear upgrade for the RT-1. Sounds great in balanced.


----------



## DannyBai

7550 would be more boring but I actually loved those.  Ex1000 was too sibilant but otherwise amazing.  I thought the 600 was a baby 1000?


----------



## Dsnuts

So the other cable I got are for my Rhythmos. Guys that eventually took a chance on them are in for a little surprise. The sound out of the Rhythmos in balanced is CRAZY! No hype just saying. This is the other cable I got today. 






So both these cables were from the recent 12/12 sales. While prices were not as good as 11/11. It was good enough. The previous SPC 2 pin cable was bought for $21 and this one here was a bit more expensive at $48 but was worth it.


----------



## Selenium

DannyBai said:


> 7550 would be more boring but I actually loved those.  Ex1000 was too sibilant but otherwise amazing.  I thought the 600 was a baby 1000?



I had the 600 and the 1000 at the same time. They sounded almost exactly the same to my ears, with the 1000 having better resolution. One night I grabbed the 600 thinking it was the 1000 and it took me several songs before I realized it. 

Recently when I was going back and forth on what to get, the 600, 7550, or 1000 I saw the 600 for like $120, but I waited too long and someone snapped it up. But it worked out since I got the 7550 for a good price along with the EX1000 cable.


----------



## dweaver (Dec 26, 2017)

Danny did I sell my 7550 to you?

I too found the EX1000 to sibilant for me. I actually found the EX1000 much harder to get a good fit than the 7550 due to its longer nozzle so it always had to be adjusted a fiddled with. The Z5 thankfully was more like the 7550 in this area of design. The EX1000 looked cooler but just not very practical.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So the other cable I got are for my Rhythmos. Guys that eventually took a chance on them are in for a little surprise. The sound out of the Rhythmos in balanced is CRAZY! No hype just saying. This is the other cable I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i am not working it is LZ crystal Cooper cable ,  right ,??


----------



## ericp10

The EX1000 was like excellent sound while putting shards of glass in my ears. The Z5 is an amazing earphone! I still own the H3 and think it has decent sound too, but the Sony Z5 is on a different level.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Did my head-fi friend ever get the iSine20 yet? I forget who it was (want to say doctorjazz but might be wrong). Regardless, did you get it and how do you like it?



I got them... Haven't had a chance to listen to them much (been focusing on the lower Campfire Audio headphones I have). Threw them in last night, really nice sounding)(but such a weird fit). More later...


----------



## jant71 (Dec 27, 2017)

OK, remembering now, there were two EX600's. I had the bassy one. Actually IT01 would have probably kicked it to the curb. They changed the amount of foam in the nozzle but it was only in there with one dot of glue. I cut it down to the perfect amount and got beautiful treble out of them. The right amount. They may have over compensated after criticism of their ear rapey ways in the EX700 and Japan versions of the EX600 and EX1000. I wasn't that happy out of the box with the dull over damped sound of them. So, my pair was perhaps in between two extremes and not gonna conform to the group


----------



## DannyBai

dweaver said:


> Danny did I sell my 7550 to you?
> 
> I too found the EX1000 to sibilant for me. I actually found the EX1000 much harder to get a good fit than the 7550 due to its longer nozzle so it always had to be adjusted a fiddled with. The Z5 thankfully was more like the 7550 in this area of design. The EX1000 looked cooler but just not very practical.


Yes, I bought the 7550 from you.  I agree the 7550 fit much better then the 1000.  Wish I had tried the Z5’s.  H3’s were pretty good.


----------



## Selenium

I found the H3 to be pretty unremarkable, but I do wish I could try the Z5. When it first hit the scene I was turned off by its apparently dark signature, but who knows, maybe I'd get over that with a little brain-in.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2017)

No brain burn in necessary on the Z5. It is a crazy emmersive sound with a treble I have not yet heard in any earphone. Silky extension and smoothness with a wide deep stage it is the opitome of a refined Sony house sound. I can imagine what their flagship headphone the Z1R is tuned like. Will own the Z1R at one point but the Z5 in balanced I have yet to get any earphone to sound like. It will blow the collective minds of anyone that throws that earphone in balanced mode.


----------



## Ahmad313

New discovery ,


----------



## jant71 (Dec 28, 2017)

In 2015 maybe...https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2057#post-11995718

What do you think this is, the help and introductions thread? You gotta do your homework!


----------



## tim0chan

Dsnuts said:


> No brain burn in necessary on the Z5. It is a crazy emmersive sound with a treble I have not yet heard in any earphone. Silky extension and smoothness with a wide deep stage it is the opitome of a refined Sony house sound. I can imagine what their flagship headphone the Z1R is tuned like. Will own the Z1R at one point but the Z5 in balanced I have yet to get any earphone to sound like. It will blow the collective minds of anyone that throws that earphone in balanced mode.


I have to disagree. I think thats if u dont even have the chance to try any of the flagships from any other brands. Heck even some of the lower tier brands such as the polaris and the lyra pulls of a similar signature better. Get better exposure and dont be the frog in the well


----------



## jant71 (Dec 28, 2017)

*WOW, WOW, and WOW!* A shot at the Ds experience level!


----------



## tim0chan (Dec 28, 2017)

jant71 said:


> *WOW, WOW, and WOW* a shot at the Ds experience level!


I can see that he has a lot of experience at the high mid to lower tiers for iems but have not seen anything to suggest that he has tried anything of higher tier such as dita dream, dita answer, beyerdynamic xelentos, ak t8ie mk2, campfire polaris, dorado , lyra vega, aaw axh, aaw w500 unique melody merlin, unique melody martians, 64 audio tia fourte  ,oriolus  ( just to name some of the hybrids and dds i have tried) Just saying before u say this is the best iem, try some others. Or just say that this is the best iem u tried and say that u havent tried the higher tiers.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2017)

IMO the Z5s sound great with the stuff I use. Excuse me if I don't own all the expensive stuff. I can go to my local meet and hear all I need to know about summit fi and I have.  For me I own a lot of mid teir stuff. Never really all that curious with high end I have heard them plenty at Rocky Moutain Can Jams. Sure higher end stuff sounds great and sounds better than most of my gears but for me audio is about what is attainable for me. I choose not to throw in a down payment for a car on audio. Don't need to do it to enjoy audio.  I know there are plenty of great sounding high end stuff. But I enjoy music and don't get into the game of what is the next high end I need to get that will be "Better.".  I have a mortgage and 3 cars with two growing boys I have to feed first before I can even consider splurging on myself. Audio is a hobby I get into and what I get a kick out of is finding something like an IT01 that punches way above their price point. Hense the whole idea of the discovery thread.

Overall I might not have heard all the latest TOTL stuff and don't care to be completely honest but I can guarantee I have heard way more low fi and mid fi stuff than you will even get a chance to and you know what?  I learn just a bit more about sonic stuff every day because of it. I am actually proud of that.


----------



## HungryPanda

I for one am glad this thread exists looking forward to getting my hands on the Rythmos SD7 tomorrow


----------



## Raketen (Dec 28, 2017)

nvm


----------



## jant71

Well, proper forum etiquette is all. Bad form, even if true, to insult one's experience level and judgement. The old axiom applies, If you don't have something good to say then don't say anything at all.


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> Well, proper forum etiquette is all. Bad form, even if true, to insult one's experience level and judgement. The old axiom applies, If you don't have something good to say then don't say anything at all.



Your momma's so fat, when she fell I didn't laugh, but the sidewalk sure cracked up!


----------



## tim0chan

Dsnuts said:


> No brain burn in necessary on the Z5. It is a crazy emmersive sound with a treble I have not yet heard in any earphone. Silky extension and smoothness with a wide deep stage it is the opitome of a refined Sony house sound. I can imagine what their flagship headphone the Z1R is tuned like. Will own the Z1R at one point but the Z5 in balanced I have yet to get any earphone to sound like. It will blow the collective minds of anyone that throws that earphone in balanced mode.





Raketen said:


> nvm


Dont worry, i saw it first, what he said here is that it would blow the minds of ANYONE. I dont think so


----------



## Dsnuts

So in your expert opinion what do you think would blow the collective minds of everyone? Or do you care to share? I personally would like to be enlightened.


----------



## Raketen

Dsnuts said:


> So in your expert opinion what do you think would blow the collective minds of everyone? Or do you care to share? I personally would like to be enlightened.



My endgame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobotomy


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Dsnuts

I see on your profile you do a lot of study. Keep on studying my friend. You have a lot to learn.


----------



## superuser1

end game!? Does that even exist?


----------



## HungryPanda

Hoity Toity people should really stay in hoity toity places, as my vicar always said


----------



## superuser1

@Dsnuts On a more productive note, did you get all your cables from 11.11 sale? Sorry im a minion and don't have moolah for either a chiron or a tia fourte


----------



## Dsnuts

TimChan is very welcomed here fellas. He has a right to state his opinion like the rest of you. Not a big deal. I remember when I first joined headfi I was called all sorts of stuff. People got banned cus they didn't like the NUTs. but you know what it makes the place interesting.



superuser1 said:


> end game!? Does that even exist?



Sure! My end game is my Rhymos paired up to my Fiio X1... Simply stunning. Can't get enough of it. Mind blowing sound for $230 total.


----------



## twister6

superuser1 said:


> end game!? Does that even exist?



It does, once you delete your head-fi account and never visit it again


----------



## HungryPanda

I hope that day never comes


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> @Dsnuts On a more productive note, did you get all your cables from 11.11 sale? Sorry im a minion and don't have moolah for either a chiron or a tia fourte



Ya sure did. I have too many cables now. It is a good problem to have I suppose but. Most of the cables are good except for one of them which the mmcx is a bit on the smaller rotating the housing of connected earphone. I was debating if I want to claim foul and get an exchange. But alas this is the problem with getting stuff from China 

There is no way I am gonna wait the 2 month period for a cheaper cable to return to me.


----------



## HungryPanda

That aliexpress, I have a drawer full of 2 pin and mmcx cables now


----------



## jant71

End game: The ones they bury you with...


----------



## superuser1

twister6 said:


> It does, once you delete your head-fi account and never visit it again


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is my end game circa Jr High school 





 This Panasonic Shockwave cassette player and shockwave XBASS headphones Definitely end game. I have yet to capture anything that comes close to that vibrating headphone with all that bass!


----------



## superuser1

That brings up lots of good drunken memories


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> Here is my end game circa Jr High school
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, jokes aside, quite often I get questions with people asking me if there is anything as good as their dying Clip+.  They want the exact sound sig and similar footprint.  A number of people still consider it as their end game.  Well, kind of a discontinued long gone type of end game which they are looking to replace with something similar, and hoping to pay as much too


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh yea I really think the idea of end game should be what one enjoys the most from a sound from what they have.  You have to put a cap on sound expectations of course.  I can't speak for others but. I personally make the best of whatever I have for the day. I take one of my daps and one or two of my phones before I leave the house. And I have to say whatever I have for that particular day is enjoyable and my escape from the day to day grind. My end game is whatever I am using. I don't remember thinking. Geeze maybe this track will sound better with this phone or with this dap. I just try n enjoy the tune with whatever I got. I actually feel sorry for people that has to analyze all the time their gears to the point they aren't actually enjoying what they are listening to.

People often have fond memories of stuff they used to listen to what was crazy good to them in the past and can't let go of that feeling even though the sonics was, lets be real here not your crazy high end source and phone.

I remember when I used to walk around with a Sony discman pumping Prodigy walking through my campus in College. To me at the time that was seriously as good as it got. Nothing on the planet sounded better.


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> Well, proper forum etiquette is all. Bad form, even if true, to insult one's experience level and judgement. The old axiom applies, If you don't have something good to say then don't say anything at all.


The difference between tim0chan first post and his second is markedly different. The first was definitely flamatory the 2nd a bit more reasoned and explanatory. I get a feeling tim0chan is not a fan of end game type statements unless someone has heard many end game products. He might want to look through this thread before getting to frustrated though because the followers here like the BIG VIBE, it's part of what makes this thread work. It's not for everyone and some of us stay away when our wallets start to bleed to much but is definitely a fun place to hang out. 

For me I generally make statements that are big but caged with limiters such as the best I have heard. But I,  like DS have much bigger responsibilities in life than just chasing the next high end audio gear and feel no regret or remorse for not trying all of these exotic high end products. To be blunt they could be 10 times better than the best gear I have heard or owned it would not matter a wit if they cost more than $1000  because unless I win the lottery they will never be on my radar.

For me I bought the Z7 and Z5 several years ago and loved the hell out of them both and still love the hell out of my Z7. I wrote a glowing review for the Z7 and never pulled off a review of the Z5 even though I thought it was the better sounding of the 2 products. My reason for no review was simple. I didn't trust the reliability of the Z5 since my first pair died in less than 6 months and then ultimately the warranty replacement died a year plus later. For me this just was to damning for a product that cost $700 even if it was the best IEM I had ever heard. But you also have to like that sound, DS and I really do,  I have a feeling tim0chan not so much...


----------



## Dsnuts

To be fair the Z5 is a very colored sound but one that is oozing with Sony color! Who don't like some SONY OOOZE!? Just saying!


----------



## Raketen (Dec 28, 2017)

All the chasing that last 5%  some  ksc75 and a rockboxed clip didn't quite reach... still haven't found it, and now most often listening to portaPros on an Opus1- time being a flat circle and whatnot


----------



## Selenium

Dsnuts said:


> Sure! My end game is my Rhymos paired up to my Fiio X1... Simply stunning. Can't get enough of it. Mind blowing sound for $230 total.



And to think...you were trying to cancel your order.


----------



## tim0chan

Dsnuts said:


> So in your expert opinion what do you think would blow the collective minds of everyone? Or do you care to share? I personally would like to be enlightened.


I dont think my opinion is  expert but i felt that the z5 was muddy, even in balanced. I think something that would blow everyone's minds is thr it01 for the value. 
Im just saying at z5 prices, many better things can be found.


----------



## tim0chan (Dec 28, 2017)

superuser1 said:


> @Dsnuts On a more productive note, did you get all your cables from 11.11 sale? Sorry im a minion and don't have moolah for either a chiron or a tia fourte


I dont have much moola too. Try getting a nice cable from a friendly diyer like:
https://sgaudiohive.com who has graciously extended his sale to the end of the year
Prices in sgd which is singapore dollars


----------



## tim0chan

Dsnuts said:


> I see on your profile you do a lot of study. Keep on studying my friend. You have a lot to learn.


I am a long time lurker and decided to get an account last year.


----------



## superuser1 (Dec 29, 2017)

tim0chan said:


> I dont think my opinion is  expert but i felt that the z5 was muddy, even in balanced. I think something that would blow everyone's minds is thr it01 for the value.
> Im just saying at z5 prices, many better things can be found.


IT01! you hit the right chord


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> Here is my end game circa Jr High school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to check the older high-end Walkmans and get some metal cassettes to get hi-fi analogue sq on the go


----------



## -sandro-

Hello,
I have a €10 gift card to spend at an online store and I would like to discover some cheap IEMs to keep as backup. Some advices on what could be or is a good value, just to avoid complete crap (it happened with an Italian stupid brand). I have these options, any recommendations? Consider that I already own the philips 3580 and the Sony M1HC if it helps:

- panasonic rp-tcm105
- MAXELL PLUGZ
- sony mdr-ex15
- MARLEY LITTLE BIRD
- PANASONIC RP-TCM50E
- JBL T110 

I would like to avoid  V-shaped sounds. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 29, 2017)

tim0chan said:


> I dont think my opinion is  expert but i felt that the z5 was muddy, even in balanced. I think something that would blow everyone's minds is thr it01 for the value.
> Im just saying at z5 prices, many better things can be found.



Thats fair. I suppose you have to be a fan of Sony sound. 



-sandro- said:


> Hello,
> I have a €10 gift card to spend at an online store and I would like to discover some cheap IEMs to keep as backup. Some advices on what could be or is a good value, just to avoid complete **** (it happened with an Italian stupid brand). I have these options, any recommendations? Consider that I already own the philips 3580 and the Sony M1HC if it helps:
> 
> - panasonic rp-tcm105
> ...



This a difficult one. havent tried any of these but out of all of em I would go with the Sony. I am willing to bet all of em will be some type of V shaped sound however. Most cheap stuff is consumer tuned so will have elevated bass. I trust Sony to make at least a decent cheapo consumer sound.  Panasonic HJE120s are ok for the cheap if you can find them.

Out of the recent discoveries if you can spend up to a bit more the  Tin Audio T2 comes to mind as a great balanced earphone for the price. I know it is more expensive at around $45 or so but it might be what your looking for if you want something different than what you listed.


----------



## superuser1

Does anyone have the MeeAudio M7 pro? How much burn in does it require?


----------



## -sandro-

Dsnuts said:


> Thats fair. I suppose you have to be a fan of Sony sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... honestly I never understood why consumer sound = v shaped sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 29, 2017)

Everyone likes bass. Reason why beats exist. When you get elevated bass you prettymuch get a V sound. Even most neutral phones have some elevation in the bass area so a mild V can take place in even a reference tuned phone. Of course you want to hear the details in the treble reagion.

An absolute flat sound is not the most exciting however. But there are mids lovers that prefer it this way so it comes to preference.


----------



## kova4a (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah, because the average consumer is most impressed by sensitivity, if it sounds loud it's good. And the amount of bass and the boosted treble also excite  the most. A lot of people look for bass quantity first and then comes the boosted treble, which creates a fake sense of clarity and resolution and the average guy doesn't really pay attention to tonal balance, natural sound, timbre etc.


----------



## Raketen (Dec 29, 2017)

-sandro- said:


> Hello,
> I have a €10 gift card to spend at an online store and I would like to discover some cheap IEMs to keep as backup. Some advices on what could be or is a good value, just to avoid complete **** (it happened with an Italian stupid brand). I have these options, any recommendations? Consider that I already own the philips 3580 and the Sony M1HC if it helps:
> 
> - panasonic rp-tcm105
> ...



Panasonic 'ergo fit' IEMs aren't too bad- super comfortable, durable (at least my pair were) and have tolerable sound, haven't had them for a long time but IIRC they are somewhat V and don't isolate much.
Almsot triple your price but Zero Audio Carbo Tenore is the only budget IEM I have particularly liked for sound quality so far and is also non-V, but I also haven't heard that  much in the pricerange.


----------



## Selenium

Raketen said:


> Panasonic 'ergo fit' IEMs aren't too bad- super comfortable, durable (at least my pair were) and have tolerable sound, haven't had them for a long time but IIRC they are somewhat V and don't isolate much.
> Almsot triple your price but Zero Audio Carbo Tenore is the only budget IEM I have particularly liked for sound quality so far and is also non-V, but I also haven't heard that  much in the pricerange.



The Tenore is a great earphone IMO, but I'm worried about its long-term durability. That flimsy ass cable! 

On an unrelated note, someone stole my F9.


----------



## HungryPanda

Selenium said:


> On an unrelated note, someone stole my F9.



Terrible news, sorry to hear this


----------



## -sandro-

I can only choose between the ones listed... is the ergo fit in the list?


----------



## ngoshawk

My very late review of the Mixcder HD601 apt-X LL BT headphone is up. A good one for those who like bass.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mixcder-hd601.22547/reviews


----------



## Ahmad313

ngoshawk said:


> My very late review of the Mixcder HD601 apt-X LL BT headphone is up. A good one for those who like bass.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mixcder-hd601.22547/reviews


Nice review ,


----------



## ngoshawk

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice review ,



Thank you very much! Long overdue, it was...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Just got the Advanced Sound S2000 ($19.99 on Massdrop), which I bought on a lark. Pretty impressive on first listen, with one of the most comfortable over-ear fits I've encountered, tho the stock tips don't seal well. Not detail monsters, but imaging is really, really good.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy New Years to everyone in the discovery thread.

I think for me one of the bigger surprises from recent purchases was the Rhymos earphones I got. I have them in my ears and I know there is a newer updated version that recently came out with 7 BAs called the SD7 plus. The price was right. I ended up getting them. Will post some impressions of how they compare to my white hybrids. Starting 2018 with a bang!


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Happy New Years to everyone in the discovery thread.
> 
> I think for me one of the bigger surprises from recent purchases was the Rhymos earphones I got. I have them in my ears and I know there is a newer updated version that recently came out with 7 BAs called the SD7. The price was right. I ended up getting them. Will post some impressions of how they compare to my white hybrids. Starting 2018 with a bang!


Happy New Year and indeed it is a bang! Hope this year brings in many more iems than the last


----------



## HungryPanda

I just received the Rhythmos Super SD7 and I'm sure  it is 4 BA & 1 DD in each earpiece


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> I just received the Rhythmos Super SD7 and I'm sure  it is 4 BA & 1 DD in each earpiece


Lol just Googled and you are correct. Not sure where Ds got 7BA from


----------



## superuser1

Its probably this one. It says 7 BAs

HERE


----------



## HungryPanda

Nice SD7 Plus, no DD driver then


----------



## vladstef

Lurk650 said:


> Lol just Googled and you are correct. Not sure where Ds got 7BA from



Maybe it's this one?
E: Sorry for posting it again, page didn't refresh properly.


----------



## Lurk650

Ahh so SD7 Plus. The way these Chinese companies name their gear is mind boggling lol


----------



## HungryPanda

As long as they keep pumping out nice earbuds and iems I'm more than happy


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> Nice SD7 Plus, no DD driver then


I don't think the SD6 has any dynamic drivers either. I maybe totally wrong but i have a strong feeling it has 6 BAs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2018)

Ya the whole Rhthmos naming What the hybrid should be called SD5 due to how many drivers. SD6 for the 6 BA black one and SD7 for the new 7 driver BA earphones. Or that would make sense.

@HungryPanda  Burn in my friend. You will be able to tell the BAs are compressed on open listen. Don't bother with that Janky cable either. I am sure you have plenty of nicer cables to match with them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I assume the SD7 plus is clearly V shaped signature. But I actually want a V shaped signature for an all BA earphone due to the weakness BAs have in the bass department. 
Should be interesting to see how these turn out.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 2, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I assume the SD7 plus is clearly V shaped signature. But I actually want a V shaped signature for an all BA earphone due to the weakness BAs have in the bass department.
> Should be interesting to see how these turn out.



Someone correct me if I am terribly wrong:
To me, looks more like a mild W shape with ok-ish treble extension (although it will most likely have more than it appears on the graph). I really like this graph, at first it appears frantic but look at the Y, everything up to 10kHz is within 10db of difference - respectable honestly. They could've used a different scale for Y and this would look much much flatter. I'd go as far as saying that this is just a bit more exciting than something flat in the bass, vocals might sound ever so slightly thinner than normal but it could improve perception of clarity.
E: I actually just remembered that I have an IEM with similar 2k bump, HiFiMAN Re-400 - and this one has a very healthy sounding mid-range so I wouldn't worry a single bit.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2018)

Based on the SD7 hybrid which I am listening to as I type. And going off of the sound signature that are on these hybrids. The mids are actually done really well on these and has a layering/ imagery that a lot of my other earphones lack. One thing that graph doesn't show is how dimensional the sound is. Something that I absolutely love about the SD7. Especially in balanced mode. I think in single mode the mids arent as forward but sound is still very dimensional. In fact I would take these SD7 hybrids over the more expensive one more quad which try to do the exact same thing but does not have the same treble extension or the bass extension of the SD7 hybrids. It is everything the one more quad should have been imo.

I like that the bass on the all BA SD7 plus is emphasized. A bit more oomph on an all BA earphone is not a bad thing. I am sure it will not have the same impact as the hybrid SD7 but should make for a solid bass end. If that graph is true it looks like it has minimal roll off in the sub bass which is excellent for an all BA earphone. One of the remarks on the earphone on Aliexpress is that it has good bass. Which I would imagine looking at that graph.

Another interesting aspect of the SD7 hybrids. I mentioned in an earlier post that I was using complys to soften the highs. Don't know what happened between then and now but I am now using silicones for them and the highs are just fine. Looks like I underestimated the burn in for the earphones a bit. They do require some time for the sound to get right it seems.


----------



## vladstef

Dsnuts said:


> Based on the SD7 hybrid which I am listening to as I type. And going off of the sound signature that are on these hybrids. The mids are actually done really well on these and has a layering/ imagery that a lot of my other earphones lack. One thing that graph doesn't show is how dimensional the sound is. Something that I absolutely love about the SD7. Especially in balanced mode. I think in single mode the mids arent as forward but sound is still very dimensional. In fact I would take these SD7 hybrids over the more expensive one more quad which try to do the exact same thing but does not have the same treble extension or the bass extension of the SD7 hybrids. It is everything the one more quad should have been imo.
> 
> I like that the bass on the all BA SD7 plus is emphasized. A bit more oomph on an all BA earphone is not a bad thing. I am sure it will not have the same impact as the hybrid SD7 but should make for a solid bass end. If that graph is true it looks like it has minimal roll off in the sub bass which is excellent for an all BA earphone. One of the remarks on the earphone on Aliexpress is that it has good bass. Which I would imagine looking at that graph.
> 
> Another interesting aspect of the SD7 hybrids. I mentioned in an earlier post that I was using complys to soften the highs. Don't know what happened between then and now but I am now using silicones for them and the highs are just fine. Looks like I underestimated the burn in for the earphones a bit. They do require some time for the sound to get right it seems.



I am slowly getting hyped about Rhythmos, SD6 and SD7 obviously punch above their weight and SD7+ might be the best they've got. Looking forward to your comparison between these 2, the differences will probably be much more audible than the naming would suggest.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the reason why I ended up getting the Rhythmos SD7 plus. An unheard of 7 BAs per housing. While I am certain the BAs they are using is not top shelf stuff. My SD7 hybrid sounds amazing for the price. I would imagine the plus would have a more advanced tuning over the older hybrid model. 

Plus it was $166. I told myslef if the phones came anywhere near $160 I was gonna bite. Cheapest I have seen them thus far actually.


----------



## jant71

https://www.amazon.com/Toughsty-Ret...6&keywords=headphone+with+mp3+player+built+in

Cool idea! Would love a higher end version of this. BT, folds up, plus standalone DAP with FM.


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> Ya the whole Rhthmos naming What the hybrid should be called SD5 due to how many drivers. SD6 for the 6 BA black one and SD7 for the new 7 driver BA earphones. Or that would make sense.
> 
> @HungryPanda  Burn in my friend. You will be able to tell the BAs are compressed on open listen. Don't bother with that Janky cable either. I am sure you have plenty of nicer cables to match with them.


First thing I did when I got them was change for a nice copper one I bought during the ali sales


----------



## ericp10

Just received my Ibasso IT01 in the mail today. I'm thinking hard (real hard), but can't up with any earphones that sounded better to my ears for about $100. I can't wait to hear what burn in brings to these babies. Happy listening.


----------



## Dsnuts

Burn in for the IT01 is for real. IBasso suggests 120 hours but I would go for 150. I do noticed better clarity and separation. Tighter bass which ends up making the mids sound more forward than on open listen. IT01 also happens to be one of the better earphones to go balanced with. Glad to read your digging on em ericp. They seem to get better and better the more you use them. IT01 has easily surpassed my expectations on them. And your right it is tough to figure out another $100 earphone that comes close to them.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Burn in for the IT01 is for real. IBasso suggests 120 hours but I would go for 150. I do noticed better clarity and separation. Tighter bass which ends up making the mids sound more forward than on open listen. IT01 also happens to be one of the better earphones to go balanced with. Glad to read your digging on em ericp. They seem to get better and better the more you use them. IT01 has easily surpassed my expectations on them. And your right it is tough to figure out another $100 earphone that comes close to them.


I really wanted to get them but i read so much about spikey highs and hot highs and aggresive highs. My warm sound preference cringed and cried at the possibility of no sub bass rumble too. It cried, ignored still sitting on the fence.


----------



## Dsnuts

Highs have some emphasis but not spiky. It is not a fatiguing sound. Extension is ideal in treble. No sub bass rumble? I have no idea where you read that but IT01 will rumble in the sub reagions with ease. They have sub bass emphasis more than mid bass emphasis. Sub bass is actually one of it's strong suits.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Highs have some emphasis but not spiky. It is not a fatiguing sound. Extension is ideal in treble. No sub bass rumble? I have no idea where you read that but IT01 will rumble in the sub reagions with ease. They have sub bass emphasis more than mid bass emphasis. Sub bass is actually one of it's strong suits.


Well thats exactly what i was looking for, some decent non ear piercing treble and a sub bass presence without that extending into the mid bass region. Aarrgghh thanks for lending a helping hand in yet spending more


----------



## Pete7874

Dsnuts said:


> Highs have some emphasis but not spiky. It is not a fatiguing sound. Extension is ideal in treble. No sub bass rumble? I have no idea where you read that but IT01 will rumble in the sub reagions with ease. They have sub bass emphasis more than mid bass emphasis. Sub bass is actually one of it's strong suits.


I can fully support the above statements based on my personal experience with IT01.  

As usual, proper fitment is key to achieving good bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey if I can lend to the audio delinquency of others. What better purpose for the discovery thread? 

In all seriousness the IT01 represents an achievement for Ibasso. Considering it is their 2nd earphone they have ever produced. They are clearly showing they know sound. It01 is an easy recomendation for something new. Something definitely exciting. It is not a boring sound.


----------



## ivo001

The Dynamic Motion DM200H is up on Massdrop for $149,99.

Only review I found was made by @crabdog .
Do you still have these and have your opinions changed on it?


----------



## crabdog

ivo001 said:


> The Dynamic Motion DM200H is up on Massdrop for $149,99.
> 
> Only review I found was made by @crabdog .
> Do you still have these and have your opinions changed on it?


The DM200H is incredible. It's usually my daily driver in fact. For $149.99 it is a steal IMO.


----------



## JuanLuis91

Hello!

Any cable recommendation to slightly increase the brightness in treble of Oriveti Basic?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 3, 2018)

I would try a silver coated copper cable. Silver does a great job with giving a wamer/ darker phone some extra needed transparency and you should notice a bit more clarity in the overall sound as well. They are pretty common online. Also try a more open nozzle tip something like a JVC Spiral dot tips to open up the treble end a bit more with an added benefit of lowering a bit of mid bass which ultimately balances the sound on a lot of iems.







https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Upgrad...15846&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=mmcx+cable&psc=1


----------



## JuanLuis91

Dsnuts said:


> I would try a silver coated copper cable. Silver does a great job with giving a wamer/ darker phone some extra needed transparency and you should notice a bit more clarity in the overall sound as well. They are pretty common online. Also try a more open nozzle tip something like a JVC Spiral dot tips to open up the treble end a bit more with an added benefit of lowering a bit of mid bass which ultimately balances the sound on a lot of iems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Nice cable! Actually I do not think I need to reduce the mid bass, since this Oriveti is focused on the sub-bass. Could SpinFit work here without reducing the mid bass?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 3, 2018)

If the tuning is more sub bass I would still try a wider nozzle type silicone tip. Wider tips shouldn't affect the bass any for a sub bass focused iem. I use them on my IT01 actually and it sounds great.  Narrow bored tips has a tendency to bring up the mid bass and muffle or in some cases hide some of the highs and can have a negative affect on the mids.

Spin fits have a medium about 3mm nozzle. Not so much wide. I am talking 4-5mm wide nozzle. Spiral dots if you can get them.

Now this might not be the case for you but it is for me. I know we all have different shape to the ears but this has been the case when I tip roll on my own iems.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 3, 2018)

Getting sent a pair of these Oomo earphones...



http://oomosound.com/product/oomo-3d-immersive-earphones-2/

Have been out for a bit and will also be shown at CES. http://www.nibletz.com/eureka-park/oomo-earbuds

Aaryan, the founder, is a nice guy and has been enthusiastically behind the earphones since he heard the prototype designed by Dr. James Lee of Taiwan.

Love my soundstage so interested to gives these a listen! Hope to have them for the weekend if the weather doesn't slow the mail down


----------



## Dsnuts

*Oomo 3D Immersive Earphones*

$69.95

*Technical Specifications*
3 cavity, 5 channel Acoustic structure separates the sound frequencies to provide clarity and 3D Virtual 5.1 Surround Sound. You will hear every aspect of the output produced, as all the sounds are distributed in distinct channels. Fidelity is unbelievable.

It has the frequency response of 8Hz-20KHz. Infrasonic frequencies develop in the back cavity allowing you to hear crystal clear bass.

Using a viscoelastic material inside the mechanical structure, frequencies are refined to produce clear output. The material absorbs unwanted feedback inside the structure providing the optimal acoustic environment.


3D virtual 5.1 sound? Interesting.


----------



## scotvl

superuser1 said:


> I really wanted to get them but i read so much about spikey highs and hot highs and aggresive highs. My warm sound preference cringed and cried at the possibility of no sub bass rumble too. It cried, ignored still sitting on the fence.



I made a  post a few days ago about the upper mid or lower treble having a slight distortion and I was having a hard time enjoying them for long periods because of coherence not because of piercing highs which I can't tolerate at all. I've since put about another 20 hours on them and they are smoothing out nicely. I hope it didn't turn you away from the IT01s because they are truly awesome IEM that are very revealing up top while still having a deep yet nimble articulate bass. They have a nice wide sound stage amazing layers separation that I've never heard on any IEM or any sound system for that matter.
   I only have about 60 hours on them so I can't wait to hear how sweet they sound over the next few weeks. All I can say is that Burn in must be very real for graphine drivers and or the OFC cable because I can't wait to listen to them every chance I get now.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> I am slowly getting hyped about Rhythmos, SD6 and SD7 obviously punch above their weight and SD7+ might be the best they've got. Looking forward to your comparison between these 2, the differences will probably be much more audible than the naming would suggest.



LOL a lot of IEMs also punches above it's weight which means a lot of them are "mispriced" and hence, the playing field is actually levelled.


----------



## vladstef

snip3r77 said:


> LOL a lot of IEMs also punches above it's weight which means a lot of them are "mispriced" and hence, the playing field is actually levelled.



That is sooo accurate as of late. The problem is keeping up with what should be average/good/very good in certain price groups given how fast things are changing and that makes statements such as "punches above it's weight" pretty meaningless - weight is way too loosely defined at any given moment. I should have said that it appears to be among the better ones in the price range.


----------



## natwild1

Anyone order the really cheap Auglamour RT1 with the bluetooth module on the Ali sale from NiceHCK back in 11/11 (price was same as just RT1)? I'm still yet to receive and wondering if they will claim not available.


----------



## hydroid

Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.


----------



## vladstef

natwild1 said:


> Anyone order the really cheap Auglamour RT1 with the bluetooth module on the Ali sale from NiceHCK back in 11/11 (price was same as just RT1)? I'm still yet to receive and wondering if they will claim not available.



I did order the same thing. They gave a tracking number, then another one, canceled the second one and kept updating first one. It departed on 22.12. and is still not in my country. Even if it comes in a few days, it will be stuck on customs and won't come to me before 11.01. which is despute deadline. No idea what to do tbh.


----------



## Dsnuts

So in a bit of disappointing news. It seems what I thought a few weeks back about Trinity Audio sending my Hunters was false.  They updated the shipping order but evidently did not send a damn thing. Lol. Oh man what a cluster that whole ordeal is. No one is getting anything at this point. 

Money lost is what that was. Just amazing. 

It is what it is.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 4, 2018)

Am I the only one that got over on them. I don't feel bad about it. Switched to the PM4 from the Sabre pre-order price and was to pay the balance when those shipped. They never asked and I forgot about it. PM4 still left something to be desired even for $70 esp. how the cables were mismatched for the driver set-up and the ergonomics were crap. Amazing that the PM4 was the third housing they did and that is what they came up with. At least I actually got them and sold them for cost so no harm no foul.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm still waiting for the Icarus 2, Icarus 4 and Pheonix...... and I've given up hope. Might just get a surprise one day.


----------



## vladstef

Didn't see it posted here: TFZ Tequila 1 (140$ - Penon Audio)

Some specs:
- ultra-large sound field (looks very open)
- Dual-magnetic two-way graphene driver (8.9mm)
- 5HZ ~ 40000HZ
- 20 Ohm, 105dB
- Red, Blue, Green and 2 faceplate versions


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> So in a bit of disappointing news. It seems what I thought a few weeks back about Trinity Audio sending my Hunters was false.  They updated the shipping order but evidently did not send a damn thing. Lol. Oh man what a cluster that whole ordeal is. No one is getting anything at this point.
> 
> Money lost is what that was. Just amazing.
> 
> It is what it is.



Sad to hear that Ds. I actually got my money back (paid through paypal, and after several false shipping dates I filed a claim). Well, no one will ever do business with those guys again (or shouldn't).


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> Didn't see it posted here: TFZ Tequila 1 (140$ - Penon Audio)
> 
> Some specs:
> - ultra-large sound field (looks very open)
> ...



I'll let you know how it is


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Sad to hear that Ds. I actually got my money back (paid through paypal, and after several false shipping dates I filed a claim). Well, no one will ever do business with those guys again (or shouldn't).



ya you did a good thing and pulled out your cash early. I am way too late to do that now as it has been over a year. At this point I am gonna call it a loss. They seem to be playing some type of game now. Not telling people what is happening. Most certainly people will not be ordering anything new from them. At least all they have to do is google them.


----------



## doctorjazz

Crowd funded stuff and pre-orders are risky. Did OK with the Pono and the Peachtree DeepBlue2. Very badly with LH Labs (though there seems to be hope on that front again...). And folks who got in on the 64audio buy did well (was kicking myself about that one). But, I think I've had enough of it, better to pass on these, me'thinks.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Crowd funded stuff and pre-orders are risky. Did OK with the Pono and the Peachtree DeepBlue2. Very badly with LH Labs (though there seems to be hope on that front again...). And folks who got in on the 64audio buy did well (was kicking myself about that one). But, I think I've had enough of it, better to pass on these, me'thinks.


Yes, I've always found 64 Audio to be good standup guys (from the beginning when it started out as 1964 Ears).


----------



## doctorjazz

Their flagship is now $3600, the Tia Fourte, wow!


----------



## ericp10 (Jan 4, 2018)

doctorjazz said:


> Their flagship is now $3600, the Tia Fourte, wow!




Definitely out of my league. That would be a downpayment (or toward it anyway) on a dream car. :O


But .... this Audeze is still shock & awe-ing my ears.


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't spent a lot of time with the Audeze, but they seem odd to me. They do some things great... Silence between notes, open, good instrumental timbre. Bass is tight and rhythmic, but not deep. And, while instruments spread out wide, depth seems to be limited (it's almost like they spread all the instruments in a line). What they do well, they do really well! Need more time with them...


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> I'm still waiting for the Icarus 2, Icarus 4 and Pheonix...... and I've given up hope. Might just get a surprise one day.


I heartily appreciate your patience ,


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> Didn't see it posted here: TFZ Tequila 1 (140$ - Penon Audio)
> 
> Some specs:
> - ultra-large sound field (looks very open)
> ...


It looks something different in the TFZ line ,


----------



## ivo001

vladstef said:


> Didn't see it posted here: TFZ Tequila 1 (140$ - Penon Audio)
> 
> Some specs:
> - ultra-large sound field (looks very open)
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz...and-king-reviews.852820/page-14#post-13939141


----------



## PlantsmanTX

The KEF M100s (reg. $149.99) are on sale again at Newegg for $29.99.

http://bit.ly/2EdApMF


----------



## ivo001

PlantsmanTX said:


> The KEF M100s (reg. $149.99) are on sale again at Newegg for $29.99.
> 
> http://bit.ly/2EdApMF


Looks to be gone, vanished from the website.


----------



## bjaardker

ivo001 said:


> Looks to be gone, vanished from the website.



Link worked for me.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

ivo001 said:


> Looks to be gone, vanished from the website.


I just clicked the link, and it showed up. Let me paste the full link:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...V3bXACh1vTQ6zEAYYASABEgKNAPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Newegg can be flaky with changing prices back and forth. You may have caught them changing the page, because I'm sure all three colors were $29.99 the first time I saw it. Now only the blue is listed at that price. The others are back at $149.99


----------



## ivo001

Seems llke the page automatically switched to german region and it is not listed there.
I can find the KEF M100 when I switch to US though.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice find on the KEF M100! Was a bit curious about those a while back. Might have bit but Amazon Japan has the Elecom CB1000 for around $30(or did yesterday) and I couldn't pass them up.

Got these in today:










Pretty nice presentation. Fairly generic case and silicone tips. Does come with two types of foam tips. One round olive style and the other the more traditional cylinder foam tunnel type. Interesting combo of two sizes of silicone, two sizes of the round foam, and one of the more standard foams. Off to check them out a bit and see what the deal is


----------



## dweaver

Curious what those Oomo are all about Jant. They look interesting. It will be curious to find out if the market speak is just that or for real. Looking forward to your take on what your hearing.


----------



## Selenium

Guys! 

What's the best earphone I can get for $20?

Come at me broz!


----------



## rodel808

Selenium said:


> Guys!
> 
> What's the best earphone I can get for $20?
> 
> Come at me broz!



My personal all time favorite iem under $20 is the Swing ie800.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Haven't spent a lot of time with the Audeze, but they seem odd to me. They do some things great... Silence between notes, open, good instrumental timbre. Bass is tight and rhythmic, but not deep. And, while instruments spread out wide, depth seems to be limited (it's almost like they spread all the instruments in a line). What they do well, they do really well! Need more time with them...



You have to play around with the fit, but the bass is there (deep). And yes, it's a peculiar earphone/headphone, but there's nothing else like it out there now except the ME.1, but it does its own thing with a bit of a different sound signature. I like the ME.1 better, but both are outstanding to me. Well, back to burning in the It01 and then the Audeze again. Give it time to burn in with the iSine20 .


----------



## doctorjazz

Definitely have trouble with the tips included, and the bore on the nozzle is too wide for my other tips. I'll have to keep playing around with it.


----------



## Lurk650

Selenium said:


> Guys!
> 
> What's the best earphone I can get for $20?
> 
> Come at me broz!


There is no best. That's subjective


----------



## Selenium

Lurk650 said:


> There is no best. That's subjective



Obviously. I'm not some n00b. I'm just looking for recommendations. Throw crap at the wall and see what sticks.


----------



## tim0chan

Selenium said:


> Obviously. I'm not some n00b. I'm just looking for recommendations. Throw crap at the wall and see what sticks.


Kz zs3


----------



## tim0chan

I think the shozy zero is still relevant to this thread, being one of the only iems in its price range to deliver a neutral/dark  with sweet midrange kind of signature. Also, it's sound signature is adjustable via burn in.


----------



## superuser1

I asked this question over at the zx300 thread too

I have access to a Multimeter however I have never touched one ever in my life. Would some kind experienced member kindly point me to how I can check the 4.4mm (to 2.5mm) adapter to see if the pin layout are the same and check the ground.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Definitely have trouble with the tips included, and the bore on the nozzle is too wide for my other tips. I'll have to keep playing around with it.


I use tips from the Kef M200 on it.


----------



## Lurk650

Selenium said:


> Obviously. I'm not some n00b. I'm just looking for recommendations. Throw crap at the wall and see what sticks.



I know. I was messing with ya. Calm down. 

UiiSii CM5 has Bass that only a Graphene can deliver and can take some serious power. Adv S2000 is pretty darn good for the price of $25


----------



## Selenium

tim0chan said:


> I think the shozy zero is still relevant to this thread, being one of the only iems in its price range to deliver a neutral/dark  with sweet midrange kind of signature. Also, it's sound signature is adjustable via burn in.



Adjustable by burn in lolwat


----------



## Pete7874

Selenium said:


> Adjustable by burn in lolwat


Right, because you can avoid burn in by never using the IEM, LOL!


----------



## tim0chan (Jan 6, 2018)

Selenium said:


> Adjustable by burn in lolwat


It's pretty sensitive. U guys can read some reviews, my fav is the burn in analysis from Ryan soo. It depends on what track u use, whether there is more bass or treble etc

https://everydaylistening.net/2016/05/18/shozy-zero-burn-in-results-a-subjective-experiment/


----------



## Raketen (Jan 6, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> I asked this question over at the zx300 thread too
> 
> I have access to a Multimeter however I have never touched one ever in my life. Would some kind experienced member kindly point me to how I can check the 4.4mm (to 2.5mm) adapter to see if the pin layout are the same and check the ground.



*edit* sent a PM since getting a bit off topic.



tim0chan said:


> I think the shozy zero is still relevant to this thread, being one of the only iems in its price range to deliver a neutral/dark  with sweet midrange kind of signature. Also, it's sound signature is adjustable via burn in.





Selenium said:


> Adjustable by burn in lolwat



IDK about Burn-in, but they can sound decent with some EQ applied, as long as you like bombastic midbass (I couldn't get it to settle down much). If they're only $20, corrected with EQ it's an pretty acceptable IEM for the price I think. Without EQ upper mids are super veiled/muffled.


----------



## tim0chan

Raketen said:


> *edit* sent a PM since getting a bit off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't seem too bombastic in the midbass, maybe a bit rolled off in the treble


----------



## Raketen (Jan 6, 2018)

Selenium said:


> Guys!
> 
> What's the best earphone I can get for $20?
> 
> Come at me broz!



Haven't tried it myself, but if you don't mind  modding James444's Blitzwolf mod looks interesting... I think those IEM are around $20.


----------



## peter123

tim0chan said:


> Mine doesn't seem too bombastic in the midbass, maybe a bit rolled off in the treble



I do also find the midbass to be a deal breaker on them (too much presence). As for burn in I've got two pairs of them and compared them with one pair having 100 hours on them and the other zero, no difference to me at all so I don't seem to have golden ears  

I'm expecting that unit variation may be pretty common among them (since impressions seem to be very different)  which indicates bad qc.....

Anyway, they're a nice pair of IEM's for their asking price but not much more imo.


----------



## tim0chan

peter123 said:


> I do also find the midbass to be a deal breaker on them (too much presence). As for burn in I've got two pairs of them and compared them with one pair having 100 hours on them and the other zero, no difference to me at all so I don't seem to have golden ears
> 
> I'm expecting that unit variation may be pretty common among them (since impressions seem to be very different)  which indicates bad qc.....
> 
> Anyway, they're a nice pair of IEM's for their asking price but not much more imo.


It's probably something to do with the wood, natural variations can happen


----------



## peter123

tim0chan said:


> It's probably something to do with the wood, natural variations can happen



Yeah sure lol.....


----------



## tim0chan

peter123 said:


> Yeah sure lol.....


Shozy has a decent reputation of being able to QC, as seen in their past and current products. I do not believe that the QC on the zeros would be too poor


----------



## peter123

tim0chan said:


> Shozy has a decent reputation of being able to QC, as seen in their past and current products. I do not believe that the QC on the zeros would be too poor



That mine right and if it's so I'm still wondering about these huge changes due to burn in on them when there's in fact none that I'm able to detect from a/b two pairs from the same batch with the same source. A wild guess would be that people haven't actually done a a/b comparison and are fooled by their own audio memory. The difference on impressions may always come from different sources, different music models, different fit, different preferences etc. so those are easier to understand. 

Anyway the Zeros are certainly not a discovery anymore and the initial claims of them being better than pretty much every sub $500 offerings have been put to rest a long time ago so I really don't understand why they're a topic in this thread in 2018.....

In next life I hope that I'm born with golden ears so that I can hear all this burn in and huge differences from different cables. In a way I'm lucky that I don't though  because it mean I can spend my money on headphones instead of cables and actually hear a difference.

Sorry for the outburst, bad hair day I'd guess. Gentlemen please carry on


----------



## crabdog

tim0chan said:


> I think the shozy zero is still relevant to this thread, being one of the only iems in its price range to deliver a neutral/dark  with sweet midrange kind of signature. Also, it's sound signature is adjustable via burn in.


Umm I've not noticed any change with mine whatsoever lol.


----------



## Selenium

Guys, if you want less bass on your Shozy Zero, just burn them in with whale sounds on a loop for about 47 hours. 50% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## farisq

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know. My pair was warm smooth a bit too smooth and it had great stage but don't know what about that sound that didn't jive with me. It was a bit boring to me for some reason. Could have been my sources at the time but I had it for a good year before I sold it off. I am onto better and to my ears the IT01 is better.
> 
> So I got this cable to use with my RT-1
> 
> ...


can u share where you bought this.. I'm also looking for replacement cable for my rt-1


----------



## tim0chan

Selenium said:


> Guys, if you want less bass on your Shozy Zero, just burn them in with whale sounds on a loop for about 47 hours. 50% of the time, it works every time.


Why don't u buy one more and we can try it


----------



## peter123

Selenium said:


> Guys, if you want less bass on your Shozy Zero, just burn them in with whale sounds on a loop for about 47 hours. 50% of the time, it works every time.



Damn, that's were I made my mistake: I've been using dolphin sound.


----------



## tim0chan

peter123 said:


> Damn, that's were I made my mistake: I've been using dolphin sound.


I've been using Mahler's number 6...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 6, 2018)

farisq said:


> can u share where you bought this.. I'm also looking for replacement cable for my rt-1



the 2 pin I got for the RT-1 is in balanced. Most of my iems are mmcx so it was interesting to hear the RT-1 in balanced. When I first heard it in balanced mode I thought something was off. It sounds overly spacious. Almost like when you hear a dolby configuration. Much more so than any of my mmcx cables put out in balanced. So I put the cable on my HEM8 and it also sounded too spacious as well the EDCs. The spaceial  effect of balanced from this cable gives a strange artificial widening of sound. I am thinking there is something not right about the cable itself. Going back to stock cable it sounded like it always has.

So the RT-1 will accept .77mm 2 pins but I think it is more .75mm. The changes to sonics due to the cable being silver coated copper does give a better balanced sound with a bit more treble energy and tightening of the bass end. So SPC seem to benefit the RT-1 but due to this particular cable sounding off. I would go single ended.

I also put on my SE adapter to see if the sound to change to a normal field and again it sounded off. I am certain the cable I got is no good.

I haven't given up on the RT-1 however. I will get a SE cable for them and try again.


----------



## farisq

Dsnuts said:


> the 2 pin I got for the RT-1 is in balanced. Most of my iems are mmcx so it was interesting to hear the RT-1 in balanced. When I first heard it in balanced mode I thought something was off. It sounds overly spacious. Almost like when you hear a dolby configuration. Much more so than any of my mmcx cables put out in balanced. So I put the cable on my HEM8 and it also sounded too spacious as well the EDCs. The spaceial  effect of balanced from this cable gives a strange artificial widening of sound. I am thinking there is something not right about the cable itself. Going back to stock cable it sounded like it always has.
> 
> So the RT-1 will accept .77mm 2 pins but I think it is more .75mm. The changes to sonics due to the cable being silver coated copper does give a better balanced sound with a bit more treble energy and tightening of the bass end. So SPC seem to benefit the RT-1 but due to this particular cable sounding off. I would go single ended.
> 
> ...


interesting on the 2-pin 0.75mm, because I tried RT-1 it with my KZ ZS5 cable which I think is 0.75mm and it's a bit tight and I don't dare to push further the pin.. So I was thinking like maybe the 2-pin must be smaller than 0.75mm


----------



## Dsnuts

It should be fine. That balanced cable is a bit thicker than stock pin configuration. I am thinking it is .77mm. While it fits tight I can push it in all the way. I just bought a 2 pin KZ SPC cable to try out with the RT-1 in single mode will report once I get it. Wasn't too expensive to try out. 

I don't know of a smaller 2 pin configuration than .75mm. So it has to be.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> the 2 pin I got for the RT-1 is in balanced. Most of my iems are mmcx so it was interesting to hear the RT-1 in balanced. When I first heard it in balanced mode I thought something was off. It sounds overly spacious. Almost like when you hear a dolby configuration. Much more so than any of my mmcx cables put out in balanced. So I put the cable on my HEM8 and it also sounded too spacious as well the EDCs. The spaceial  effect of balanced from this cable gives a strange artificial widening of sound. I am thinking there is something not right about the cable itself. Going back to stock cable it sounded like it always has.
> 
> So the RT-1 will accept .77mm 2 pins but I think it is more .75mm. The changes to sonics due to the cable being silver coated copper does give a better balanced sound with a bit more treble energy and tightening of the bass end. So SPC seem to benefit the RT-1 but due to this particular cable sounding off. I would go single ended.
> 
> ...



Did they wire it out of phase? Put it in backwards and see what happens.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya tried this as well and it sounds exactly the same. Something is definitely off.  Tried the ear pieces in opposite sides. Backwards forwards. It all sounds the same. No change to how it sounds. But what is really strange is on some tunes it actually sounds proper but on most of em it is like the sound is in dolby.surround but backwards. Bass forward and instruments and vocals behind. Like the music is inverted or something. It sounds like this on every earphone I put the cable on.


----------



## doctorjazz (Jan 6, 2018)

ericp10 said:


> I use tips from the Kef M200 on it.



Think I actually have them in the mess that is my iem draw. Maybe I can even find them, thanks!

Addendum: tried the KEF (found the headphones, with 2 sets of tips), didn't make much difference in fit. Trying Complys, think they may do the trick.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 6, 2018)

dweaver said:


> Curious what those Oomo are all about Jant. They look interesting. It will be curious to find out if the market speak is just that or for real. Looking forward to your take on what your hearing.



Okay, Getting my head around them. First there was a bit of low end clarity trouble out of the box. Seems to have cleared up cause I can use my normal EQ's now and can compare to other stuff. They can fit tips at two depths which adds to the testing out. Out further is for more bass, or better fit/isolation if you need. Two position posts would be familiar to those who have had Radius, Elecom, or some AT CKS models. I am sticking more to the inside position which the foams use as the second is only really good for silicone tips. To show...






I have used them outside and am happy to report the cable doesn't stiffen up like some even in single digits. I like the housings. Reliefs are good except none out of the Y join.

They really try to do the multi-channel sound thing. The reverb EQ's in the Cowon BBE suite never actually worked before in any useful way Tried out video, podcast, radio, and music so far. They do like better recordings for the best effect. I seem to hear them trying to give separate accentuation for vocals, cymbals, guitar range, and sub-bass. Even when I heard the cloudy bass early on it didn't hurt the mids or cymbals at all. Songs do sound different in the presentation and what is thrown forward into focus. For music which is not set up like movies or podcast or other recording they don't image much different than ordinary, like a decent earphone but still those "channels" are well defined for their frequency ranges. Stage is good. Varies with the type of recording. A big stage but not the biggest to the edges but might be the biggest I have on hand. The imaging test I like to use first is the helicopter in REM's "Orange Crush". The Oomo can't define it, detail it, or image it as well as my 8-core cable B400 can but not a bad showing. What the Oomo does do is push the mids forward and give that sub woofer bass so it is more in your face and "movie-like" seems a good term. Tries to show off the treble too but they don't have the treble extension or brightness of the quad armature so it is more muted and polite.

As I mentioned, the Oomo make sense of the Reverb and EQ setting on the Cowon suite. They push the treble on my Sony minidisc with Atrac files which is a crappy format for treble but the Oomo highlights what is there more which is good for a codec that kills more info up top in favor of bass. Took to my two sports talk radio stations for a spin and you can usually hear one has more of a bass level than the other but not much more. With the Oomo there is quite a difference and you can hear more of the mic set-up recording the room. Now one seems to have a better set up and is more 3D than the other which is cool.

They do what they should in a movie or well recorded podcast(the produced kind with story and voice actors and sound effects). The sub is the things that is emphasized in all kinds of listening. Nicely separate and strong to thunderous when called for. The bass and vocals big and bold and in your face and coming from different areas without it being a negative but you understand what it is going for.

So far, they are big and bold and indeed have that multi-channel sound. Not half bad a driver it seems as well. It is more about the fun, being immersive, and giving a "feel good sound" that they put on the box. Interesting as I can see them fitting in for what they do and being more unique. perhaps having more of a place and more use/enjoyment than other below $100 phones you may buy as a back up or to go along with some pricier audiophile earphones. I think those tend to fade even if they fill a need or niche. This may just have more staying power in that roll. We will see  They are growing on me and I like when a phone can do that.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks Jant, they sound interesting. Could be a fun option especially for Netflix


----------



## natwild1

My rt1 finally arrived (tracking still says it hasn't reached my country) and as I thought I didn't get the hard cable with jack but did get a second set of connectors for the Bluetooth (?mistake - might contact seller about cable). Very happy with the sound from the Bluetooth but eager to see what it is like with cable. 
Will be interesting what anyone finds cable wise although I don't need balanced though.


----------



## dweaver (Jan 6, 2018)

I decided to do a small A/B/C test today. All 3 off my LG V20, WI-1000X via BT Aptx HD, Sony MDR-Z7 running in Quad Hifi DAC high Impedance mode, Audiofly AF140 running in Quad Hifi DAC high Impedance mode. I have also posted some comments from memory about the Z5.

Song, Patricia Barber Code Cool

I chose to compare against these 2 products because the Z7 is the best Sony product I still own that works and is the bench mark and AF140 is my highest end working IEM at the moment with a hybrid dual BA 9mm dynamic driver configuration.

Unsurprisingly the Z7 has the largest sound stage but aside from that one obvious advantage all 3 of these products share very similar signatures. So if you own a Z7 you would get a similar type of signature from the WI1000X or the AF140.

There are differences though. The WI1000X has a more impactful thicker bass than the Z7 and the AF140. From memory I would say it is more like the XBA-Z5 which is more impactful than the Z7 as well but I think the Z5 also has more detail than the WI1000X. The AF140 on the other hand is very similar to the Z7 for bass. The AF140 is slightly more aggressive in the midrange than Z7 and WI1000X and exhibits a small but noticeable amount of grain. Treble on all 3 is similarly polite yet still detailed, none of these would satisfy a treble-head. The AF140 has slightly better 3D imaging of the 3 with the Z7 and WI1000X being very close behind. Again from memory I would say none of these are as good as the Z5 in this regard but this area is Z5 biggest strength.

I am impressed with the level of detail the WI1000X gives. I am having a hard time noticing a drop off in this regard which is impressive considering it is bluetooth, albeit the best quality of Bluetooth aside from LDAC. It is even more impressive since both headphones I am comparing against are wired and running in high impedance mode on my phone which allows them shine at their best.

When you add in the ANC and other benefits provided by the WI1000X you get a very compelling IEM in my opinion. They are expensive but worth their price.


----------



## farisq

Dsnuts said:


> It should be fine. That balanced cable is a bit thicker than stock pin configuration. I am thinking it is .77mm. While it fits tight I can push it in all the way. I just bought a 2 pin KZ SPC cable to try out with the RT-1 in single mode will report once I get it. Wasn't too expensive to try out.
> 
> I don't know of a smaller 2 pin configuration than .75mm. So it has to be.


I suppose this is the cable that you mentioned 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...6861.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.d0de34cCVYHkv


----------



## Dsnuts

farisq said:


> I suppose this is the cable that you mentioned
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...6861.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.d0de34cCVYHkv



I bought this one here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.amazon.com/OKCSC-Origin...8-2-spons&keywords=2+pin+earphone+cable&psc=1

That one you posted should work fine as well.


----------



## jant71

Some of us are liking the wireless so this may be interesting to see  in a few days...

"CES 2018 will feature the premiere of Audio-Technica’s first in-ear wireless headphones with Pure Digital Drive technology. This award-winning system keeps the audio signal completely digital from source to driver to offer never-before-available wireless headphone sound quality."


----------



## Pete7874

In-ear DAC.  Cool!


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Think I actually have them in the mess that is my iem draw. Maybe I can even find them, thanks!
> 
> Addendum: tried the KEF (found the headphones, with 2 sets of tips), didn't make much difference in fit. Trying Complys, think they may do the trick.




Also remember that the iSine20 doesn't require a deep fit inside the ear canal, You just want a tip that s wide enough to seal the ear canal a bit and get the right angle (for me I push the stem to angle sort of upwards). So you can't think of wearing these like your typical in-ears. Good luck.


----------



## doctorjazz

ericp10 said:


> Also remember that the iSine20 doesn't require a deep fit inside the ear canal, You just want a tip that s wide enough to seal the ear canal a bit and get the right angle (for me I push the stem to angle sort of upwards). So you can't think of wearing these like your typical in-ears. Good luck.



Sure, I can tell...generally prefer a deep fit and seal, but many headphones don't work that way. The Complys seem good so far, see if they don't hurt the sound.


----------



## farisq

Dsnuts said:


> I bought this one here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Already ordered a few from Ali and Gearbest.
If anyone interested GB is having flash sale for this cable. Ends in 2 days
https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_712517.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Some observations on the RT-1. I was burning in a new silver interconnect I got recently and had my RT-1 connected to my amp. Was listening to it in single end and I can definitely tell the RT-1 sonics has changed from stock cable. There is much more potential in the RT-1. 

I think the RT-1 stock tuning was made with the stock cable. The one thing I do notice with aftermarket cable is the stage of the sound presentation has changed. It is much wider using SPC cable vs stock cable to the point where it don't even sound like the same earphone. I think what might have thrown me off with this newer cable is just how wide the sound has become. Also I think the reason why the sound seems a bit off is the BA and the Bass dynamic is not jiving together anymore. The way they tuned the BA and Dynamic is I think both drivers have a hand in the mids section while the BA has the bias toward treble and the Graphene dyanmic toward bass. 

Aftermarket cable now throwing a different impedence it sounds like a completely different earphone. I bought a cheaper KZ cable to try it out again but I noticed in balanced the sound is so crazy separated it really does sound like a dolby configuration.


----------



## peter123

These arrived today:





Initial impression are very favorable. Had to read up on the configuration as I was sure that I was listening to a hybrid but they're actually a single dynamic. 

My Rhythmos SD7 should be arriving tomorrow, can't wait to compare the two....


----------



## loomisjohnson

peter123 said:


> These arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## jant71 (Jan 8, 2018)

New one...https://penonaudio.com/ns-audio-ns-2-composer.html




"Natural Sound does not pursue gimmicks, and I'm releasing products for playing music. First of all the music we have to be able to impress people, and then the perfection of the curve and technology." "What I want to do is to have a good sense of the headphones, and then good experiences, at the same time have a good ability to adapt to music, and the most reasonable cost", which is the original intention of Zhang Jie.

    After the success of the first entry-level NS-1 earphones, Nature Sound launched a second earphone NS-2. He made many earphone prototypes first, selected several of them and sent to his good friend, the famous Chinese composer Fang Dong Qing, for audition and asked him to judge which one is the closest to the scene based on his years of band and recording work. It turns out that his approach is completely correct, and NS2 has almost straight-line curve in the full frequency. "This is not the result of first tuning the curve, but the result of teacher Fang Dongqing's choice of his ears, which is why the earphone is named Composer. Its sound is natural, balanced and resistant to listening; it also has a perfect performance for recording. (for one earphone). At the same time, it uses 3D printed custom male mold housing, has excellent sound isolation and easy to drive, which can meet everyone's requirement of music appreciation anytime and anywhere."


It's not the number of drivers but how good those drivers are and how well they are tuned 

"*Custom composite full frequency driver*


A full-range driver with lumen air circulation provides a better low-frequency atmosphere and a soft low-frequency feel, similar to a dynamic driver, with excellent full-frequency response.
We have combined them to achieve better low-frequency dynamics, fuller mid frequency density, more delicate high-frequency performance, lower full-band distortion and a highly consistent full-range phase."


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Also remember that the iSine20 doesn't require a deep fit inside the ear canal, You just want a tip that s wide enough to seal the ear canal a bit and get the right angle (for me I push the stem to angle sort of upwards). So you can't think of wearing these like your typical in-ears. Good luck.


Is the UM ME1 worth the $799 price tag Eric?


----------



## jant71

How are these gonna stack up??


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 8, 2018)

Isine LX for $200. Interesting.Wonder if that is Audeze's answer to the monoprice phones.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai said:


> Is the UM ME1 worth the $799 price tag Eric?




Hello DannyBai. The quick answer s definitely yes (compared to other earphones I own, owned or heard that cost just as much or more, such as the Angie, K3003, W60, etc.). And it beats the iSine20 in overall sound and comfort. Actually, the ME.1 fits your ear more like a tradition IEM (but like the iSine20, it sounds best with more of a shallow fit in the ear canal). I thought the iSine20 beat the ME.1 in bass, but that's not necessarily true. Once you fit and position the ME.1 right, there's plenty of bass. The silent space between instruments and vocals is just phenomenal! These babies compete with TOTL in all areas. Usually, you can find a new pair on amazon for about $750. I highly recommend the ME.1 (even over the iSine20, which I like two). I think doctorjazz won't find the instruments sounding like they are in a straight line the way he says he hear it in the iSine20 (although I don't really hear the Audeze that way). But ME.1 planars sits in your ear - for all pretense and purposes - like a traditional universal or custom earphone.


----------



## doctorjazz (Jan 9, 2018)

Still having fit problems with the iSine, KEF tips are painful, my dog ate the Comply tips I found-1 fell off- work in progress...(too many headphones, too little time). The way they are built, I suspect they'll be an odd feeling fit, even with the best tips, but I suppose one can get used to it. They actually do sound really good even with suboptimal fit overall.

(The UM ME.1 seems not to be available on Amazon, at least not at the present time. $759 on the UM site. It does sound appealing)

I do think the iSine20, from my admittedly less than optimal early experience with it, does some things great-that space between instruments you describe is there, open, good body to instruments, good PRAT. Just the layering seemed odd to me in my set up, with my tip issues).


----------



## Lurk650

doctorjazz said:


> Still having fit problems with the iSine, KEF tips are painful, my dog ate the Comply tips I found-1 fell off- work in progress...(too many headphones, too little time). The way they are built, I suspect they'll be an odd feeling fit, even with the best tips, but I suppose one can get used to it. They actually do sound really good even with suboptimal fit overall.
> 
> (The UM ME.1 seems not to be available on Amazon, at least not at the present time. $759 on the UM site. It does sound appealing)
> 
> I do think the iSine20, from my admittedly less than optimal early experience with it, does some things great-that space between instruments you describe is there, open, good body to instruments, good PRAT. Just the layering seemed odd to me in my set up, with my tip issues).


Look into Symbio tips?


----------



## jant71

So, now we see. A Dual Phase BT neckband style with Pure Digital Drive...




https://www.whathifi.com/news/audio-technica-unveils-new-range-headphones-ces-2018

Just a couple new ones with the DSR and ANC models. The S200BT and the Sport70/50BT etc. have been out in Japan for a while.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> Still having fit problems with the iSine, KEF tips are painful, my dog ate the Comply tips I found-1 fell off- work in progress...(too many headphones, too little time). The way they are built, I suspect they'll be an odd feeling fit, even with the best tips, but I suppose one can get used to it. They actually do sound really good even with suboptimal fit overall.
> 
> (The UM ME.1 seems not to be available on Amazon, at least not at the present time. $759 on the UM site. It does sound appealing)
> 
> I do think the iSine20, from my admittedly less than optimal early experience with it, does some things great-that space between instruments you describe is there, open, good body to instruments, good PRAT. Just the layering seemed odd to me in my set up, with my tip issues).





Okay saw a few on amazon last night for $759 but they're gone. Now, I only see the Japanese import version there (of the ME1), but they're asking $2K for it! Whoa! Yeah, that's  the thing with the iSine20, good burn in and a great fit, then they're like magic to your ears.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2018)

So this is very interesting. I am listening to my RT-1 using this cable. Lo n behold we all had some suspicion that the stock cable of the RT-1 is indeed the limiting factor for the earphones. WOW fellas all I have to say is this cable being $8-12 online is exactly what the RT-1 needs. And the RT-1 does use a .75mm 2 pin. This KZ cable brings a much wider stage like my other cable I was using in balanced. It turns out that my other cable




While this one is a higher end cable it is the KZ cheaper one that really brings out what the RT-1 does well. This 2nd cable pictured here throws the sound field so wide that the sound becomes almost disjointed especially in balanced mode.. The KZ cable previously still retains the sound balancing of the intended tuning but now everything is spread out and has proper imaging however the sound is clearly upgraded.  All I can say fellas. The RT-1 sounds like a completely different earphone using these cables. It sounds nothing like what the stock cable tuning is. So basically for guys that own the RT-1

Get yourself an upgraded cable. I have never heard an earphone that changes so much sonically just using a different cable. If my cable experimentation shows one thing. The RT-1 in balanced does not sound correct. The sound is too spaced out. If there is such a thing. So I would go single ended and the best part is that KZ cable only cost $10ish. HIGHLY RECOMMEND a cable upgrade and throw away your stock cable!


----------



## Hisoundfi

DK-3001

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/du...ce-sound-generator.22237/reviews#review-19694


----------



## peter123 (Jan 12, 2018)

*I wrote this in another thread yesterday*:
Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them.

The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had themfor half a day this far so things may changeover time.
*
These impressions are from today:*
Today I brought the A&D D6 and B400 to work and used them both for several hours. Now I'm home again listening to the SD7 and they're very very good with less clarity and resolution than the D6 (which is extremely good on both of those) but better than the B400 in those areas. Midbass is quite similar to the B400 but the SD7 has more subbass, the D6 has less bass than both the others. The B400 are a notch darker sounding but apart from that and those differences mentioned above those two are pretty similar with their easy going presentation and extremely good layering. Tbh I think I might actually prefer the SD7 (but not by a largemargin and it could also be a bit of new toy syndrome involved).

I did also do a short comparison with the A4 just now and personally I think I still prefer the wider stage and more airy presentation fromthe A4 but both are excellent and it's a very close call. Next week I'll get the A5 to compare with as well.

Edit: Just for the record, all the IEM's mentioned above are very good but in different ways. This is indeed a great time to be in this hobby


----------



## Dsnuts

The loose fitting mmcx thing. I notices it depends on the cable. From my most recent cables I bought on Aliexpress. I have a few that fit loose but some that fit tight. So not all the mmcx cables are the same it seems. 

Excellent comparos. I would however give them a good burn in. They sound much better afterwards.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> The loose fitting mmcx thing. I notices it depends on the cable. From my most recent cables I bought on Aliexpress. I have a few that fit loose but some that fit tight. So not all the mmcx cables are the same it seems.
> 
> Excellent comparos. I would however give them a good burn in. They sound much better afterwards.



Yeah, today I noticed the same as you about the cables. The strange thing is that even the ones with a loose fit on the SD7 works perfectly well with my other IEM's. 

Anyway, for the price I got these for they're a great bargain. I just love the comfort and isolation on them, it makes them very useful to me.


----------



## stryed

peter123 said:


> *I wrote this in another thread yesterday*:
> Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them.
> 
> The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had themfor half a day this far so things may changeover time.
> ...



I understand where the weird font on the KZ ZSR shells come from now! A lot classier on the rhythmos.


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> Yeah, today I noticed the same as you about the cables. The strange thing is that even the ones with a loose fit on the SD7 works perfectly well with my other IEM's.
> 
> Anyway, for the price I got these for they're a great bargain. I just love the comfort and isolation on them, it makes them very useful to me.



Did I mention how good they sound in balanced? They are unreal in balanced by the way.  If you have a 2.5mm Trrs mmcx cable and a source to use it in. It will surprise you.


----------



## RedJohn456

*
LZ A5 – Starting the year right, the Prodigal son returns
Initial Impressions

 *​*Introduction*
I have to say that LZ is one of the few brands in this lovely hobby of ours that has never ceased to amaze me, not only because of the quality of their releases, but also because of their willingness to listen to their customers and at the same making major strides. The A5 is no exception in this regard.

*Disclaimer*
I want to say a big thank you to LZ and *NiceHCK *for providing me with a sample unit. I have received no compensation for writing about the A5 and this piece represents my initial opinion and should be taken as such. I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.

*General*
Truth be told, it was only recently that I learned of the A5 and that it was already in production and most importantly, the release date wasn’t too far off. I have been using the A4 as my daily driver since reviewing it, and so naturally I am quite interested to try and see how the A5 turns out.

LZ truly shines when it comes to tuning their products, but their ergonomics can leave a lot to be desired. So looking at the A5 design it appears that they went back to the drawing board to set things straight and I am happy to say that they have hit a home run when it comes to ergonomics. Good on them for not resting on their laurels after success with the A4 and Big Dipper.

Enough with the jibber jabber, lets move on to the good stuff!

*Unboxing*
  

As you can see the A5 comes in a very understated and minimally designed black box, going for the whole minimalism look I suppose. I guess it's what's on the inside that counts more (at least thats what I like to tell myself when looking at the mirror lol).

The A5 is fastened securely in the box and is sure to survive the most bumpy of journeys. I do wish that the packaging included more accessories, would have been a nice touch. Some documentation and warranty details are also included for your reference. Who reads manuals anyway lol.

*Build Quality*
The housing is dark shell that is smooth to the touch, sporting a red wind logo on the side. The housings feel light, sturdy and decidedly premium. I cannot overstate just how far LZ has come along in the ergonomics section. These just disappear into you ears. LZ has clearly been listening to customer feedback.



The included cable is wrapped in a cloth/fibre sheath. It is resistant to tangling but prone to transmitting noise, which seems noticeable while walking around the house. I should mention that I detest adjustable earhooks/guides and so I was unhappy to see it included on the stock cable but it's not the worst implementation I have seen. I am adjusting albeit begrudgingly so.

 

I kind of wish the included cable was terminated in a balanced connector with various adapters to extended functionality, especially in light of light accessories.

The included tuning filters are screwed into a small metal block - which I find to be convenient. No need to worry about filters falling out or losing them somewhere, just leave them screwed in. But as with the A4 filters, one must be careful not to lose the little black rubber rings that are screwed onto the filters. They will not just nilly will fall off, but all the same something to keep in mind.

*General*
For initial testing I tried to streamline things and stuck to sources I am greatly familiar with, that is to say my Macbook pro and FiiO E17K. I didn't find the A5 too hard to drive and I was easily able to attain listening levels with my laptop and cellphone without having to resort to a portable amp.

The LZ A5 is a 4 BA + 1 DD beast and it sports 4 different tuning options, each with a different color. I have taken tuning information from the manual and prepared it in a more visually pleasing manner and this time I made sure to watermark the damn thing(I am looking at you massdrop lol!).



As you can see from the table above, the affected frequency range is wider and not as targeted as the A4, for better or for worse.

Option paralysis is a real thing and I for one am glad they have streamlined the tuning options. When it came to the A4, out of the possible 18 or so tuning combinations, I mostly used 2 or 3 at most. For the A5 it seems have greatly simplified it and improved the quality of change produced by each filter combination. As the old adage goes, quality over quantity. Unless of course we are talking about Pizza because I am ALL about that quantity over quality life.

From my initial listening, this is how I hear it:
In order of increasing brightness - Red > Gray > Black > Blue

I am going to go ahead and say that the black filters are my favourite and I suspect many will feel the same way. All my sound impressions are based on the black filters. My full review will touch upon more detailed impressions for all the filters, as well as how it sounds running balanced.

As mentioned earlier, the A5 wasn't terribly hard to drive, but I found it to really come alive when driven by a good DAP, which is the way it should be. So if you want to see what the A5 can do, use a dedicated dac/amp such as the FiiO E17K for example. 

I know I have been rambling on and complaining about the A5, but the truth is, none of my complaints are about the SOUND. Because that is where it blew me away. With the black filters on, the A5 is making me feel things I haven't felt in a long time. But before I get to that, I should mention that the degree of isolation is bonkers because I legit feel cut off from the rest of the world while using the A5, so please watch where you are going when out and about while using the A5.



*Sound Impressions*
I would describe the A5 as sounding spacious and truly larger than life. Regardless of what you may be listening to, the A5 just sucks you in with a sense of realism and depth that was missing from a4 and earlier iterations. It sounds true to life, very much like a good set of speakers.

Detail retrieval and presentation gets top marks. The details are not all thrown at your face like "HEY LOOK YOU CAN HEAR THE JANITOR COUGHING FROM THE FLOOR BELOW THE RECORDING STUDIO" but rather in a musical way. You can easily follow a specific part of the song or instrument without losing track of it in the mix.

On that note, I found the positioning of instruments and spatial cues to be wholly convincing. This is helped along with a realistically (I really need to buy a thesaurus) proportioned soundstage. What's more, there are times where it seems the sounds are coming from outside my head. ASMR and binaural recordings were quite convincing and easily gave me goosebumps.

This time around, the filters don't seem to be tweaking the bass overtly. The bass is fantastic, carrying a lot of weight and rumble in the sub bass region, with nary a midrange bleed to be seen. In fact, it is all too easy to make out textures of bass notes and the superb separation helps keep it in play without coming off as bass heavy. If you can't tell already, I LOVE the bass, it is well proportioned and has nice impact, helping bring percussion and string instruments to life. The sub bass rumble is remarkable and very reminiscent of a speaker setup

The midrange was spacious and full with lots of layering and details. Guitars sound full and crunchy and vocals are intimate and full of texture. While you can't make out what the singer might have had for breakfast, its detailed enoughtthat you can hear all the little harmonies in the background. The transition from bass to midrange is seamless, lacking the sudden transition one might find with inferior hybrids.

The treble will greatly depend on the filter used. When using the black filters, I found it to be balanced with the rest of the spectrum. It carried micro detailing and helped paint a wide soundstage while adding a bit of sizzle up top. As someone who is treble sensitive, I didn't find it to be strident or forward for the sake of being "AUDIOPHILE" friendly. The black filter sounds quite natural and effortless, sounding detailed without coming off as harsh. Vocal and Instrumental Timbre is well preserved and presented in all it's glory.

*Conclusion*
Overall, the A5 renders a very cohesive presentation where nothing sorely sticks out. The sound is complex and layered and musical at the same time. I found it to excel with eclectic music collection which spans many genres. While I can't guarantee that your field recordings of lions mating will sound true to life, most songs will sound like the bees knees.



My initial impressions are strong and I am looking forward to trying out the other filters more. Truth be told, the black filter set already sounds so good that I don't feel the need the try out the others.

And now I leave you with a shot of my face as I listen to the LZ A5


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Did I mention how good they sound in balanced? They are unreal in balanced by the way.  If you have a 2.5mm Trrs mmcx cable and a source to use it in. It will surprise you.



Yes I totally agree. I've used them balanced from the Geek Out 2A, Opus#1 and the Aune M1s and they sound extremely good with all of them.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> *I wrote this in another thread yesterday*:
> Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them.
> 
> The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had themfor half a day this far so things may changeover time.
> ...


Nice impressions Peter specially the comparison with A4 is really helpful ,


----------



## Apputty

peter123 said:


> *I wrote this in another thread yesterday*:
> Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them.
> 
> The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had themfor half a day this far so things may changeover time.
> ...



I was not so impressed initially as I was using my phone. Probably because of Dolby settings, some instruments sounded unnatural. But when I tried it with my AP200 it sounded really good.

Looking forward for your impressions and comparison with A5.


----------



## superuser1

Decent 2.5mm balanced cable from Penon


----------



## hydroid

superuser1 said:


> Decent 2.5mm balanced cable from Penon



I have them from Penon as well and the quality of the cable is great considering the price.,works well with my Ibasso IT01..


----------



## Niyologist

superuser1 said:


> Decent 2.5mm balanced cable from Penon



I got this in the mail too. It took 3 weeks for delivery. It's well built too. It connects very firmly. A little too firm.


----------



## superuser1

hydroid said:


> I have them from Penon as well and the quality of the cable is great considering the price.,works well with my Ibasso IT01..


On 2nd thoughts i think these may need some burn in. Out of the box they sound rather muddy! This is in comparison to a fiio mmcx balanced cable i have which is well burnt in. I am currently using this on the whizzer A15.



Niyologist said:


> I got this in the mail too. It took 3 weeks for delivery. It's well built too. It connects very firmly. A little too firm.


Yes i agree well built but the sonic qualities are yet to shine. Firm.. my god it took the life out of me to detach it from adv sound Model 3.. phew!


----------



## Lurk650

I just got this cable. For $30 and free same day shipping with Prime it's a no brainer. You can see in the comments that D's also reviewed it favorably. I have it on my Pioneer CH9T. It's fantastic and sounds really good.

G&V 2.5mm 4-pole Balanced Cable, MMCX connector, 1.2m, SE-2BA-SL-L https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073PXZ38P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_zmoxAbQZW5NPB


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed whatever material these guys are using on that $30 cable it does not color the sound of your earphone in one direction or the other. It lets the earphone do the coloration for you. This can be a good thing if your loving the sound of a particular earphone and don't need extra brightness or bigger bass. Cable is supple and does not emit any extra noise. Something even more expensive cables have a tendency to do at times.


----------



## Selenium

Still enjoying my DM5 a lot. The belly of mine is starting to turn green though. Not a big deal. But. It's odd.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid) from ak. i just started listening, but i gotta say it's the most beautiful, comprehensive unboxing/accessory experience you'll encounter--these guys put chanel and gucci to shame. iems themselves are impeccably built and jewel-like (i was massively impressed with the aesthetics of the $20 df-10, but this is on another level). will post review on the aproear site in due course, but this looks like a winnah...


----------



## jant71 (Jan 16, 2018)

I received my $38 purchase today as well...



 

 


Just slapped the B400 frosty cable on to see the over ear fit which is nice even w/o bending the memory wire from the way I had them. Much harder to drive than the B400 esp. with the better cable on B400 which made them slightly easier to drive. Even with four minutes burn in and a cable deemed inferior at least on the B400, the Elecom CB1000 are right there with the B400. Four armatures each side vs. four drivers(two dynamic and two piezo tweeters) total.

Other than the textured paint maybe not the most durable if you drop them and being a bit big size-wise(CKR-like) they are very well regarded. Seems so indeed. Kick-ass for $38 plus shipping.

**Going back to the stock cable they may be even a bit closer so the stock cable is solid and at least as good as the $30 Frosty cable to my ears.


----------



## stryed

jant71 said:


> I received my $38 purchase today as well...
> 
> Just slapped the B400 frosty cable on to see the over ear fit which is nice even w/o bending the memory wire from the way I had them. Much harder to drive than the B400 esp. with the better cable on B400 which made them slightly easier to drive. Even with four minutes burn in and a cable deemed inferior at least on the B400, the Elecom CB1000 are right there with the B400. Four armatures each side vs. four drivers(two dynamic and two piezo tweeters) total.
> 
> ...



BLACK BLACK BLACK! But it's grey.


----------



## Ahmad313

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid) from ak. i just started listening, but i gotta say it's the most beautiful, comprehensive unboxing/accessory experience you'll encounter--these guys put chanel and gucci to shame. iems themselves are impeccably built and jewel-like (i was massively impressed with the aesthetics of the $20 df-10, but this is on another level). will post review on the aproear site in due course, but this looks like a winnah...


share some pics of box and accessories ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Selenium said:


> Still enjoying my DM5 a lot. The belly of mine is starting to turn green though. Not a big deal. But. It's odd.



Got them in my ears as I type. Been a bit since I had the DM5 back in the rotation. I can't lie these things sound great every time I hear them. Got a newer balanced cable on them and they sound better than they ever have. 

Perhaps yours is getting a patina.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Got them in my ears as I type. Been a bit since I had the DM5 back in the rotation. I can't lie these things sound great every time I hear them. Got a newer balanced cable on them and they sound better than they ever have.
> 
> Perhaps yours is getting a patina.


DM5 on balanced from zx300. Sounds really good. You will find out soon


----------



## jant71 (Jan 17, 2018)

I even tried the other Ali cable on the CB1000. Fine but I noticed something. Over ear fit does seal them up more and they start to sound more like a B400 and they lose the piezo precision and bell like clarity. Seems they are better in the traditional less seal straight down CKR-style fit. The usual slap the JVC Spiral Dot or similar on them kind of thing many did with the CKR. Too much seal kinda hurts them breathing their best and they compress and smooth and while still good they lose what I like about them(big, airy, and pure sounding cymbals). Just waiting for the bass to burn in. It is tight and quite good(and sub emphasized) but doesn't seem fleshed out yet for the details and layers. Will they change like the CKR do even with just one dynamic? Interesting to see. These are better than the CKR90 but I am always saying they keep them worse vs. the CKR100 by not including the quad cable on the lower model. They have nearly the exact same quad cable as the CKS1100 except for MMCX instead of the AT connectors and a longer plug to work better with device cases.


----------



## ericp10

The LZ A5 rolled in yesterday. All I can say is wow! I haven't this great of sub-bass (or bass period before burn-in) in a earphone in a long time where it didn't impede on the mids and highs. Vocals are simply sublime and highly detailed with layers (I think highs take two BAs, mids take two BAs and then a dynamic driver for the bass). This is a steal for $250, fellas. Now, I don't know how it compares to their Big Dipper (or their A4), but this earphone has quickly made me put the it01. Only my planar earphones are getting more listening time (the ME.1 in particular).


----------



## jant71

I am interested in a FiiO F9 LTD, A5 comparison. Perhaps when the LTD come the A5 can be had for the same $200. Maybe throw in the JVC FD02 in that range and see what we have. Though it may seem the A5 is the only one with big bass. JVC and FiiO seem to be balanced with sub-bass focus. Still interesting to see the overall ability of these 3.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> The LZ A5 rolled in yesterday. All I can say is wow! I haven't this great of sub-bass (or bass period before burn-in) in a earphone in a long time where it didn't impede on the mids and highs. Vocals are simply sublime and highly detailed with layers (I think highs take two BAs, mids take two BAs and then a dynamic driver for the bass). This is a steal for $250, fellas. Now, I don't know how it compares to their Big Dipper (or their A4), but this earphone has quickly made me put the it01. Only my planar earphones are getting more listening time (the ME.1 in particular).


I’m listening to the rhythemos and curious how it stacks up the the a5.  I think they are configured the same or close.


----------



## ericp10

So this LZ A5 is the first I've ever heard of the LZ line, and all I can say is that these earphone engineers know how to tune the hell out of a hybrid! The space space space of the instruments. The clarity! The sub-bass! The full-bodiness of the sound!! The vocal details! All are sublime without even getting through the burn in process. Really, all of the filters sound good to fantastic (with red being my least favorite because it sounds like almost too much sub-bass to the point of being nearly bloaty in sound). I'm finding that the grey filters gives me the best balance in sound, but the black, blue (then red) aren't bad either. These are something that competes with earphones in the $300 to $600 range (if not better). They make my K3003K eat dust two times over (and I really those hybrid). And they're comfortable, but definitely tip roll. My DZ7 definitely competes, but even without burn in these LZs leave the DZ7 in the dust from a bass standpoint. I'm thinking hard, but this may be hybrid IEM I've heard. It even surpasses the Sony Z5 in clarity (and better sub-bass).


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> So this LZ A5 is the first I've ever heard of the LZ line, and all I can say is that these earphone engineers know how to tune the hell out of a hybrid! The space space space of the instruments. The clarity! The sub-bass! The full-bodiness of the sound!! The vocal details! All are sublime without even getting through the burn in process. Really, all of the filters sound good to fantastic (with red being my least favorite because it sounds like almost too much sub-bass to the point of being nearly bloaty in sound). I'm finding that the grey filters gives me the best balance in sound, but the black, blue (then red) aren't bad either. These are something that competes with earphones in the $300 to $600 range (if not better). They make my K3003K eat dust two times over (and I really those hybrid). And they're comfortable, but definitely tip roll. My DZ7 definitely competes, but even without burn in these LZs leave the DZ7 in the dust from a bass standpoint. I'm thinking hard, but this may be hybrid IEM I've heard. It even surpasses the Sony Z5 in clarity (and better sub-bass).


Really great impressions. I wish the design guys were as proficient as the sound engineers. That logo just kills it for me.


----------



## docentore

ericp10 said:


> So this LZ A5 is the first I've ever heard of the LZ line, and all I can say is that these earphone engineers know how to tune the hell out of a hybrid! The space space space of the instruments. The clarity! The sub-bass! The full-bodiness of the sound!! The vocal details! All are sublime without even getting through the burn in process. Really, all of the filters sound good to fantastic (with red being my least favorite because it sounds like almost too much sub-bass to the point of being nearly bloaty in sound). I'm finding that the grey filters gives me the best balance in sound, but the black, blue (then red) aren't bad either. These are something that competes with earphones in the $300 to $600 range (if not better). They make my K3003K eat dust two times over (and I really those hybrid). And they're comfortable, but definitely tip roll. My DZ7 definitely competes, but even without burn in these LZs leave the DZ7 in the dust from a bass standpoint. I'm thinking hard, but this may be hybrid IEM I've heard. It even surpasses the Sony Z5 in clarity (and better sub-bass).



Thanks for the impressions. I'm in the market for new IEMs, I was budgeting them @€150 max, but if any more impressions like yours come I might wait extra month or two, save and get A5


----------



## Dsnuts

Recently bought a ZX300A and a N5ii.  Broke for audio goods at the moment. will have to sell some goods to possibly fund yet another earphone. Just don't end. 

Mean while I should have my new Rhythmos SD7 plus and gonna guess maybe early next week. That 4 week wait. lol.


----------



## Ahmad313

ericp10 said:


> So this LZ A5 is the first I've ever heard of the LZ line, and all I can say is that these earphone engineers know how to tune the hell out of a hybrid! The space space space of the instruments. The clarity! The sub-bass! The full-bodiness of the sound!! The vocal details! All are sublime without even getting through the burn in process. Really, all of the filters sound good to fantastic (with red being my least favorite because it sounds like almost too much sub-bass to the point of being nearly bloaty in sound). I'm finding that the grey filters gives me the best balance in sound, but the black, blue (then red) aren't bad either. These are something that competes with earphones in the $300 to $600 range (if not better). They make my K3003K eat dust two times over (and I really those hybrid). And they're comfortable, but definitely tip roll. My DZ7 definitely competes, but even without burn in these LZs leave the DZ7 in the dust from a bass standpoint. I'm thinking hard, but this may be hybrid IEM I've heard. It even surpasses the Sony Z5 in clarity (and better sub-bass).


Very nice and positive impressions as a owner of A4 i believe everything you describe above ,  
I want to know how you feel the soundstage on A5 specially the height ,  is that tall enough or what ,???


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Recently bought a ZX300A and a N5ii.  Broke for audio goods at the moment. will have to sell some goods to possibly fund yet another earphone. Just don't end.
> 
> Mean while I should have my new Rhythmos SD7 plus and gonna guess maybe early next week. That 4 week wait. lol.


Great to know you have both, the zx300A and the Cayin N5ii coming in. Did you manage to get either 4.4mm adapters or cables?

@ericp10 Would you have any info if "they" are coming out with a refresh of the DZ 7?


----------



## ericp10

Ahmad313 said:


> Very nice and positive impressions as a owner of A4 i believe everything you describe above ,
> I want to know how you feel the soundstage on A5 specially the height ,  is that tall enough or what ,???



nice wide soundstage with a  good height in the sound. Very nice space between instruments.


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> Great to know you have both, the zx300A and the Cayin N5ii coming in. Did you manage to get either 4.4mm adapters or cables?
> 
> @ericp10 Would you have any info if "they" are coming out with a refresh of the DZ 7?



I haven't heard anything superuser1, although I must admit I've been out of the loop for a bit. My father had been sick for months, and passed on Monday. So this LZ A5 came right on time to help me drawn some of my sorrow with music. I may check on updates in a few weeks after the family gets through services and various things.


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> I haven't heard anything superuser1, although I must admit I've been out of the loop for a bit. My father had been sick for months, and passed on Monday. So this LZ A5 came right on time to help me drawn some of my sorrow with music. I may check on updates in a few weeks after the family gets through services and various things.


My deepest condolence my friend. Hang in there and be there with the family.


----------



## peter123

@ericp10 I'm very sorry to hear that, my deepest condolences.


----------



## peter123




----------



## jant71

Very sorry to to hear about your father Eric. My deepest condolences as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

Condolences Eric, all the best moving on (remember the good times)


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow. Sorry to read about your loss ericp. Keep the faith my brother.


----------



## ericp10

Thank you, my brothers in all things audio. I really appreciate your words of condolences. It's a process, but I continue to push through one day at a time (along with the rest of my family). He's not suffering anymore, and that thought helps a great deal. Thanks again fellas.


----------



## PacoBdn

Eric, I am so sorry.


----------



## Gee Simpson

So sorry to hear that mate. My condolences.


----------



## ericp10

Trying the LZ A5 with the Oriveti Primacy silver-plated copper cable. Wow! Using the red filters, and there's even more clarity and balance. The sub bass is tamed a bit this way too. So this earphone performs even better with an upgrade cable as I had hoped.


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> Trying the LZ A5 with the Oriveti Primacy silver-plated copper cable. Wow! Using the red filters, and there's even more clarity and balance. The sub bass is tamed a bit this way too. So this earphone performs even better with an upgrade cable as I had hoped.


I was really looking forward to this.. maybe will have to wait for the A6, meanwhile the IT04 will be out some time soon. Btw is the sub bass rumble present with authority?


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> I was really looking forward to this.. maybe will have to wait for the A6, meanwhile the IT04 will be out some time soon. Btw is the sub bass rumble present with authority?


Dear Lord yes! The sub bass is very authoritative in these earphones. Treble is as bright as can be without being harsh to the ears. I just switched back to the black filters (using JVC spiral dots tips). Sublime sound. The mid-range is nice and wide too.


----------



## doctorjazz

@ericp10, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> @ericp10, so sorry for your loss.




Thank you doctorjazz. Still hanging in there. It's tough though.


----------



## twister6

ericp10 said:


> Thank you doctorjazz. Still hanging in there. It's tough though.



My sincere condolences, Eric


----------



## ericp10

twister6 said:


> My sincere condolences, Eric



Thank you twister6.


----------



## doctorjazz

One of those things about getting older that sucks...


----------



## Dsnuts

So it took 4 weeks or so but it seems I will get my Rhythmos SD7 plus today. Will post some thoughts when I get them and compare them with my SD7 hybrids. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 22, 2018)

Well I gotta say fellas. My intuition was right on this one.  Out of the box these things have a smoothness, slightly warm tilt to the tuning. Clarity and details just pop. Low end is very musical with a full bloom for bass. I want to say the bass is definitely elevated yet tight on these will have to see if the bass changes a bit with burn in.  No weakness limp noodle BA bass going on here. That layering of sound I loved about the SD7 hybrid is there but these sound a bit more refined out of the box. Gonna have to burn these in real good and compare them to the SD7 hybrid but I want to say for an all BA earphone. Never heard such authority in the bass region since listening to Final Audio stuff back in the days.

I don't remember the SD7 hybrids sounding this mature out of the box. I know the sound of these will expand and get better as they burn in but they sound stupid nice right out of the box. Love that they tuned these things to have fullness. They have a very layered musical sound to them and that depth of sound is unreal.  Treble is smooth and non sibilant. I want to say slightly less elevated vs the SD7 hybrids. Vocals sound sublime out of the box. These things sound great. If the sound of these things expand more so after some burn in. Holy smokes and this is from single ended sound. These look sexy in all shiny black with the word Rhythmos in chrome. I payed a total of $166 for these shipped to my door. Bangin Bargain! More to come.


----------



## Dsnuts

Very unique tuning. Not a V shaped but actually has a mid forward signature with excellent bass end solid extension in both ends. Vocals sound amazing on these. Clarity, detail, imagery. My goodness. I know I haven't owned too many all BA earphones but these are by far the best sounding all BA earphones I have ever heard. All encompassing dimensional sound and no balanced source needed. Whomever is at the helm tuning these things in China is a vocal lover but loves that bass rumble to go with it. Lol. No weird treble spike to deal with either.

I can't stop listening to these things!


----------



## doctorjazz

DS, DS, DS.... Puh-leeeze, my wallet is shaking in anticipation of what's to come...


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Very unique tuning. Not a V shaped but actually has a mid forward signature with excellent bass end solid extension in both ends. Vocals sound amazing on these. Clarity, detail, imagery. My goodness. I know I haven't owned too many all BA earphones but these are by far the best sounding all BA earphones I have ever heard. All encompassing dimensional sound and no balanced source needed. Whomever is at the helm tuning these things in China is a vocal lover but loves that bass rumble to go with it. Lol. No weird treble spike to deal with either.
> 
> I can't stop listening to these things!


Have the IT01's in transit and would love a comparison at some point with the SD7+ BAs. Have they given more details re: the BAs used etc.?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2018)

All in due time my friend. The IT01 is enjoyable for certain and I have them on a weekly rotation with the others but thus far what I am hearing on the Rhythmos SD7 plus is a much more refined experience and is playing on a higher tier of sound. People that love a 3D presentation in their sounds would love the SD7 plus.  I am talking about dweaver.

IT01 for single dynamic is clearly done right and it is one of my favorites. I am gonna have to compare bass against these SD7 plus but subbass rumble is unheard of from a BA earphone on these. It is the very definition of high end bass using BAs. I am gonna let them run in a bit before posting any more thoughts on them as the sound can only get better from here. But it is very difficult to figure out what earphone I have heard in the past that comes close to this level of sonics for this price. Let me put it this way. I have my ATH-IM03 with balanced cable I also have in rotation. Those are one of my favorite earphones I own and cost me $450 plus including the 16 core hybrid balanced cable I spent on them. This Rhtymos SD7 plus has more layering and deptha better more fuller 3D sound with even better bass and this is in single end. Out of the box. Lol. It is crazy!

We are talking a new level of bang for dollar here. 

As per the BAs used. I will message a few vendors from Aliexpress and do some digging. I am curious myself. These sound way too nice to be using your garden variety of BAs.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> All in due time my friend. The IT01 is enjoyable for certain and I have them on a weekly rotation with the others but thus far what I am hearing on the Rhythmos SD7 plus is a much more refined experience and is playing on a higher tier of sound. People that love a 3D presentation in their sounds would love the SD7 plus.  I am talking about dweaver.
> 
> IT01 for single dynamic is clearly done right and it is one of my favorites. I am gonna have to compare bass against these SD7 plus but subbass rumble is unheard of from a BA earphone on these. It is the very definition of high end bass using BAs. I am gonna let them run in a bit before posting any more thoughts on them as the sound can only get better from here. But it is very difficult to figure out what earphone I have heard in the past that comes close to this level of sonics for this price. Let me put it this way. I have my ATH-IM03 with balanced cable I also have in rotation. Those are one of my favorite earphones I own and cost me $450 plus including the 16 core hybrid balanced cable I spent on them. This Rhtymos SD7 plus has more layering and deptha better more fuller 3D sound with even better bass and this is in single end. Out of the box. Lol. It is crazy!
> 
> ...


wow,  it's sounds really interesting/exciting ,  do you have or audition the LZ A4,?  can you please compare these with A4 or any other mid-tier/famous iem ,  i just want to get an idea how good these are ,  thanks,


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2018)

I think Peter123 can do that for you. He owns LZ A4 and the hybrid version but not this particular one.  The SQ is not far off of the hybrid model but has some unexpected surprises in the way of a full bored bass end with legit rumble for sub bass. I will do an A/B comparison once I get them fully burned in to do a more in depth comparison but for now I am amazed at how good these things sound.  Never had the LZ A4 myself but I can just go by what I have been hearing from these revision of the SD7. I know the saying these are punching above their price has been over used but again I am trying to figure out what level of sound performance I am hearing from these SD7 plus. It certainly is not in the price category I bought them at that is for certain. 

In fact someone show me another 7 BA earphone for $166. I know more drivers don't necessarily mean better tuning but in this case. The added depth with layers of imagery and how vocals pop out with excellent height of sound I can only guess is due to all the BAs firing off at once. It is quite spectacular sounding. Different from your stanadard stereo sound. 

They sound like the 3D switch is on from my ICAN but this is in single ended sound. They sound like a good balanced out sound but again in single end. Perhaps the most dimensional sounding earphones I have heard from the stock tuning.


----------



## jant71

My take on the Oomo earphones...
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oomo-3d-immersive-earphones.22878/reviews#review-19738
Very much like the Auglamour RT-1 if you added some bass, some mids, and cymbal presence though the armature in the RT-1 is more articulate and slightly more extended up high. Also doesn't have the presentation or detachable cable of many earphones in the price range these days. Still, at times they jump up and are quite an experience but in certain situations more than being a great all rounder or all purpose earphone.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> My take on the Oomo earphones...
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oomo-3d-immersive-earphones.22878/reviews#review-19738
> Very much like the Auglamour RT-1 if you added some bass, some mids, and cymbal presence though the armature in the RT-1 is more articulate and slightly more extended up high. Also doesn't have the presentation or detachable cable of many earphones in the price range these days. Still, at times they jump up and are quite an experience but in certain situations more than being a great all rounder or all purpose earphone.


Nice review , like it ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I think Peter123 can do that for you. He owns LZ A4 and the hybrid version but not this particular one.  The SQ is not far off of the hybrid model but has some unexpected surprises in the way of a full bored bass end with legit rumble for sub bass. I will do an A/B comparison once I get them fully burned in to do a more in depth comparison but for now I am amazed at how good these things sound.  Never had the LZ A4 myself but I can just go by what I have been hearing from these revision of the SD7. I know the saying these are punching above their price has been over used but again I am trying to figure out what level of sound performance I am hearing from these SD7 plus. It certainly is not in the price category I bought them at that is for certain.
> 
> In fact someone show me another 7 BA earphone for $166. I know more drivers don't necessarily mean better tuning but in this case. The added depth with layers of imagery and how vocals pop out with excellent height of sound I can only guess is due to all the BAs firing off at once. It is quite spectacular sounding. Different from your stanadard stereo sound.
> 
> They sound like the 3D switch is on from my ICAN but this is in single ended sound. They sound like a good balanced out sound but again in single end. Perhaps the most dimensional sounding earphones I have heard from the stock tuning.


Ohh man you are really enforcing me to buy these instead of A5,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I think Peter123 can do that for you. He owns LZ A4 and the hybrid version but not this particular one.  The SQ is not far off of the hybrid model but has some unexpected surprises in the way of a full bored bass end with legit rumble for sub bass. I will do an A/B comparison once I get them fully burned in to do a more in depth comparison but for now I am amazed at how good these things sound.  Never had the LZ A4 myself but I can just go by what I have been hearing from these revision of the SD7. I know the saying these are punching above their price has been over used but again I am trying to figure out what level of sound performance I am hearing from these SD7 plus. It certainly is not in the price category I bought them at that is for certain.
> 
> In fact someone show me another 7 BA earphone for $166. I know more drivers don't necessarily mean better tuning but in this case. The added depth with layers of imagery and how vocals pop out with excellent height of sound I can only guess is due to all the BAs firing off at once. It is quite spectacular sounding. Different from your stanadard stereo sound.
> 
> They sound like the 3D switch is on from my ICAN but this is in single ended sound. They sound like a good balanced out sound but again in single end. Perhaps the most dimensional sounding earphones I have heard from the stock tuning.


One more question ,  i am a mids-head and like bit forward vocals in presentation ,  i just want to know the mid range/vocals feels thin or have thickness/full bodies ,


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2018)

Full bodied forward mid range. And added depth to boot. The mids have more emphasis than treble, But not forward enough to sound nasal or congested for vocals. It is done tastefully. It is a unique tuning. They do sound like a slight variation of the W EQ. It doesn't sound off or strange but what is more astounding is how crazy the bass is for an all BA earphone. The sound is a bit intimate due to the forwardness of the sound so wide stage guys might not like the in your face presentation of the SD7 plus.  But if your a vocal lover and into your 3Dness these earphones are truely awesome for that. They do extremely well for R&B. Hip Hop, pop,  Blues, Jazz, Soul music due to the type of tuning. Also due to the sheer speed of the sound rock and Metal of all genres sound spectacular.

I noticed due to the particular type of tuning these have they jive well with neutral tuned sources. Most of my sources are close to neutral minus the X5iii and the origiinal X3.

I have no doubt the LZ A5 is going to be a great earphone from the impressions I have been reading. I can just vouche for the SD7 plus. There are so many V to neutral shaped earphones out there.These are not either. Rare is it to find a tuning with forward midrange and crazy bass end to go with it. Not to menion all the detail you want from your BA earphones.

You know I have been trying to figure out what tuning these resemble the most for me. Lol they remind me a lot of my Shure SRH1540. Almost the exact type of tuning actually including the crazy depth and layers of sound. These guys are going for a Shure tuning.


----------



## bsoplinger

Dsnuts said:


> … Rare is it to find a tuning with forward midrange and crazy bass end to go with it. Not to menion all the detail you want from your BA earphones.…


You folks are making me want to try these. There's just something about how BAs sound that I really like but I do love my low end too and those all BA IEMs I've tried leave me feeling a bit disappointed. I keep trying hybrids hoping that the DD low end will make me happy when mixed with the BA smoothness across the rest of the spectrum but those I've tried seem to have a recessed lower midrange, I presume partly to keep the crossover between DD and BA less noticeable.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Full bodied forward mid range. And added depth to boot. The mids have more emphasis than treble, But not forward enough to sound nasal or congested for vocals. It is done tastefully. It is a unique tuning. They do sound like a slight variation of the W EQ. It doesn't sound off or strange but what is more astounding is how crazy the bass is for an all BA earphone. The sound is a bit intimate due to the forwardness of the sound so wide stage guys might not like the in your face presentation of the SD7 plus.  But if your a vocal lover and into your 3Dness these earphones are truely awesome for that. They do extremely well for R&B. Hip Hop, pop,  Blues, Jazz, Soul music due to the type of tuning. Also due to the sheer speed of the sound rock and Metal of all genres sound spectacular.
> 
> I noticed due to the particular type of tuning these have they jive well with neutral tuned sources. Most of my sources are close to neutral minus the X5iii and the origiinal X3.
> 
> ...


Please share the link of the store from where you purchased these ,  thanks ,


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2018)

Well there is a lower mid range dip on the SD7 plus but to my ears it is really unoticable probably due to how deep the sound comes at you.  Most tunes that I have heard using these sound forward and full on. Female vocals will send shivers down your spine.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32b8-43ed-bbcd-f04efa163366&priceBeautifyAB=5 If you plan on giveing these a go. Opt for the non cable one. Save yourself the money. The cable these things come with are the worst I have ever had. Just about anything is better than what comes with these.

They have discounts coupons when joining Aliexpress and vendor coupons for buying over $100 and such. I have seen the SD7 plus as low as $165 on sale and $200 for the average. This particular vender offers the SD7 plus with the option of no cable for about $10 less. If you just use Paypal you can use another vendor that accepts paypal but they usually include the cable and charge $200. Believe me these are not gonna win an award for accessories. The real win is the SD7 plus themselves.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Well there is a lower mid range dip on the SD7 plus but to my ears it is really unoticable probably due to how deep the sound comes at you.  Most tunes that I have hear using these sound forward and full on. Female vocals will send shivers down your spine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for guidance ,  i have enough upgrade cables to use with them and i will try these soon although the FR graph looks not so satisfying to me specially the sudden fall from the both sides of 2khz range looks bit strange to me but i can trust on your ears,  what you heard actually is more important than a graph on the paper ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it looks a bit off in the treble but it is inoffensive and due to the treble reagion using BAs the detail is there. These are not a treble first iem which is a good thing if you get ear fatigue due to brightness or too much treble. Mid range then bass then treble.  When you hear your tunes these has the type of sound that is enjoybale. Not analytical at all. But has that BA smoothness, clarity and imagery you would expect from a multi BA set up. What the graph don't show you is how musical and enjoyable the tuning is. Sound layering is another aspect it doesn't show you.

If the IT01 had this type of depth and layering it would be an end game type of sound. I think that is where the IT04 will show it's muscle. We will see.


----------



## vladstef

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks for guidance ,  i have enough upgrade cables to use with them and i will try these soon although the FR graph looks not so satisfying to me specially the sudden fall from the both sides of 2khz range looks bit strange to me but i can trust on your ears,  what you heard actually is more important than a graph on the paper ,



I already said this before - it looks worse than it is because Y axis is very dense and shows variations a lot. Having a 10db difference between 500Hz and 2kHz must be audible, I've had similar dips in lower mid range and I've noticed even a few db of this difference in the past - vocals and instruments will be thiner and more accentuated if I can say (lots of details and perception of details but a certain lack of body, some people probably prefer this - for me it can get weird having a good bass and sub bass yet vocals sounding thin, which is a common complain for people who prefer flatter response). However, 10db just puts it comfortably in V shaped category without going overboard with it, there is nothing particularly weird with this graph. I mean, LCD i4 can have more than 12dB peak around 1.5KHz and cost 2.5K$ while receiving good impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2018)

If I was a guessing man. I bet they used 2 BAs for bass, 3 BAs for mids and 2 for treble. Which is a logical set up for a 7 BA earphone. I haven't heard anything thin sounding on these earphones at all. If anything instruments and especially bass notes comes in full bore. Guys that like their bass a bit reserved are not gonna like these at all but that is what makes these earphones so charming in sound characteristics. My IM03 has good bass but not like the bass end of the SD7 plus. 

I agree if the graph was streched out more it wouldn't look so peakish.


----------



## peter123

bsoplinger said:


> You folks are making me want to try these. There's just something about how BAs sound that I really like but I do love my low end too and those all BA IEMs I've tried leave me feeling a bit disappointed. I keep trying hybrids hoping that the DD low end will make me happy when mixed with the BA smoothness across the rest of the spectrum but those I've tried seem to have a recessed lower midrange, I presume partly to keep the crossover between DD and BA less noticeable.



Tbh, for great quality subbass the A5 are pretty bad ass. Definitely the IEM's with best subbass quality/quantity I've heard. Yet the midrange is very clean with great resolution. 

Imo the A5 better the A4 in soundstage width, subbass quality, resolution, clarity and a more rich midrange.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Tbh, for great quality subbass the A5 are pretty bad ass. Definitely the IEM's with best subbass quality/quantity I've heard. Yet the midrange is very clean with great resolution.
> 
> Imo the A5 better the A4 in soundstage width, subbass quality, resolution, clarity and a more rich midrange.


I was about to call you here peter ,  may you please share your thoughts about your SD7 hybrid against your A4 and A5 ,  actually I want to get an idea about the SD7+ sound quality ,  thanks,


----------



## peter123 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> I was about to call you here peter ,  may you please share your thoughts about your SD7 hybrid against your A4 and A5 ,  actually I want to get an idea about the SD7+ sound quality ,  thanks,



Before I got the A5 I told someone that LZ better step it up with them because the SD7 hybrid was getting awfawfu close to the A4 (I can easily imaimag some people preferring the SD7 over the A4 although my preferences are still more towards the A4). To me LZ came through with the A5, it best both the A4 and the SD7 hybrid imo. Please note that I haven't sat down and done a detailed three way comparison yet but these are the onlo three IEM's I've used the last 7-10 days.

Sound quality and ergonomics are both top notch with the A5 to me but that's with another cable than the stock one (the memory wire just does does work for me) and accessories are not exactly class leading for the price. The SD7 does also isolate quite a bit better. I'll definitely be doing a thorough comparison in my A5 review but I'll be in Germany on a business trip next week so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before it's up.....

Edit: please remember that my SD7 are the hybrid version. I've already got the SA6, B400 and not the least the Big Dipper as multi BAs so it's not likely that I'll pick up the plus version.


----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


> Before I got the A5 I told someone that LZ better step it up with them because the SD7 hybrid was getting awfawfu close to the A4 (I can easily imaimag some people preferring the SD7 over the A4 although my preferences are still more towards the A4). To me LZ came through with the A5, it best both the A4 and the SD7 hybrid imo. Please note that I haven't sat down and done a detailed three way comparison yet but these are the onlo three IEM's I've used the last 7-10 days.
> 
> Sound quality and ergonomics are both top notch with the A5 to me but that's with another cable than the stock one (the memory wire just does does work for me) and accessories are not exactly class leading for the price. The SD7 does also isolate quite a bit better. I'll definitely be doing a thorough comparison in my A5 review but I'll be in Germany on a business trip next week so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before it's up.....
> 
> Edit: please remember that my SD7 are the hybrid version. I've already got the SA6, B400 and not the least the Big Dipper as multi BAs so it's not likely that I'll pick up the plus version.


Hi Peter, so your SD7 is not the 'plus' with 7 BAs?
Many thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

He has the SD7 hybrid model. I just did a quick A/B using my Pono and both are similar in sonics. The SD7 plus has a slight fullness and a bit more forward in the upper mids but otherwise similar in tonality and overall SQ. Bass is different in that the SD7 hybrid uses a dynamic driver and the plus using probably 2 BAs both are tuned to have about the same emphasis in bass region. I do notice the SD7 plus has a bit more height in sound hence a bit more layering.  

I would say the SD7 Hybrid model is the better value between both models and it sounds about 90% similar to the SD7 plus. This is just tentative as I only had 2 days of burn in on the SD7 plus but this is what I am hearing thus far.


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> Tbh, for great quality subbass the A5 are pretty bad ass. Definitely the IEM's with best subbass quality/quantity I've heard. Yet the midrange is very clean with great resolution.
> 
> Imo the A5 better the A4 in soundstage width, subbass quality, resolution, clarity and a more rich midrange.


I have the LZ A4 and Kinera H3 which are both 1 DD + 2 BA hybrids and I find that for me I'm happy enough with the bass and sub bass, its higher than that, what I think of as lower midrange, say 200 - 350 (or 400) Hz seems recessed compared to the rest of the spectrum. I bought the A4 on 11.11 to get the price down. The approximate $100 more for the A5 would be really pushing my self imposed really I need to remember that it takes money to eat austerity measures  The Brainwavz B200 has a smoother across the spectrum sound to my ear but don't really have enough really low bass and sub bass for me. Blame it all on the amazing deal price of $225 I paid for a pristine used pair of Fostex TH-X00 Purpleheart headphones for my conundrum. 

Guess that's why the SD7 hybrid or plus appeals more.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 24, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Before I got the A5 I told someone that LZ better step it up with them because the SD7 hybrid was getting awfawfu close to the A4 (I can easily imaimag some people preferring the SD7 over the A4 although my preferences are still more towards the A4). To me LZ came through with the A5, it best both the A4 and the SD7 hybrid imo. Please note that I haven't sat down and done a detailed three way comparison yet but these are the onlo three IEM's I've used the last 7-10 days.
> 
> Sound quality and ergonomics are both top notch with the A5 to me but that's with another cable than the stock one (the memory wire just does does work for me) and accessories are not exactly class leading for the price. The SD7 does also isolate quite a bit better. I'll definitely be doing a thorough comparison in my A5 review but I'll be in Germany on a business trip next week so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before it's up.....
> 
> Edit: please remember that my SD7 are the hybrid version. I've already got the SA6, B400 and not the least the Big Dipper as multi BAs so it's not likely that I'll pick up the plus version.



Good sir, how does the A5 do vs. the B400(which cable)?

I can extrapolate from stock as I have a good cable choice(lucky blind buy) on mine and the B400 are a bit bigger, sharper notes, more clarity/transparency, and bass has a bit more punch/feel than the B400 with the BW Frosty cable. Less smooth and a bit more HiFi.


----------



## Dsnuts

bsoplinger said:


> I have the LZ A4 and Kinera H3 which are both 1 DD + 2 BA hybrids and I find that for me I'm happy enough with the bass and sub bass, its higher than that, what I think of as lower midrange, say 200 - 350 (or 400) Hz seems recessed compared to the rest of the spectrum. I bought the A4 on 11.11 to get the price down. The approximate $100 more for the A5 would be really pushing my self imposed really I need to remember that it takes money to eat austerity measures  The Brainwavz B200 has a smoother across the spectrum sound to my ear but don't really have enough really low bass and sub bass for me. Blame it all on the amazing deal price of $225 I paid for a pristine used pair of Fostex TH-X00 Purpleheart headphones for my conundrum.
> 
> Guess that's why the SD7 hybrid or plus appeals more.



Both are excellent with bass and sub bass rumble. I think if guys plan on using the Rhythmos SD7s in balanced the hybrid model is better to my ears in balanced due to the mids not being as forward sounding.  However if your sources are mostly single ended I would go Rhythmos SD7 plus.  

I have been listening a bit using my SD7 plus in balanced and it already has a very dimensional sound so not a big difference in balanced. I think the hybrid model benefits more and end up sounding like the plus model when in balanced mode.


----------



## Lurk650

Interesting note on the Adv S2000. Been using it strictly for the gym the past month or so, lightweight & solid cable plus the energetic nature of the sound sig is perfect for work outs the one thing I'm noticing is that the (crappy) memory wire is actually developing rusting it looks like, yay for my sweat lol.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Before I got the A5 I told someone that LZ better step it up with them because the SD7 hybrid was getting awfawfu close to the A4 (I can easily imaimag some people preferring the SD7 over the A4 although my preferences are still more towards the A4). To me LZ came through with the A5, it best both the A4 and the SD7 hybrid imo. Please note that I haven't sat down and done a detailed three way comparison yet but these are the onlo three IEM's I've used the last 7-10 days.
> 
> Sound quality and ergonomics are both top notch with the A5 to me but that's with another cable than the stock one (the memory wire just does does work for me) and accessories are not exactly class leading for the price. The SD7 does also isolate quite a bit better. I'll definitely be doing a thorough comparison in my A5 review but I'll be in Germany on a business trip next week so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before it's up.....
> 
> Edit: please remember that my SD7 are the hybrid version. I've already got the SA6, B400 and not the least the Big Dipper as multi BAs so it's not likely that I'll pick up the plus version.


Thank you very much Peter for your this detailed and helpful post ,  so it's clear now that the the SD7+ is better than A4 but the FR graph of SD7+ confusing me a bit ,  hope Brooko will post the FR graph of A5 some day and i will able to see how it looks like,


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is interesting. These are the exact model numbers for the SD7 plus BAs Knowls variety I believe.

31602 +31603 +60187*2 +30018*2 +30095             


5 different type of models to get the sound of the SD7 plus


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. These are the exact model numbers for the SD7 plus BAs Knowls variety I believe.
> 
> 31602 +31603 +60187*2 +30018*2 +30095
> 
> ...


from where you collect all these informations ,???


----------



## Dsnuts

From the vendor I got it from. They knew exactly which BAs were in the SD7 plus.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well so there seems to be some changes to the sound. My goodness fellas. I put on a different cable on my SD7 plus today. These things in balanced is outrageous. I know I mentioned they don't need to be in balanced to be as dimensional as they are. Don't think people will complain how they sound in single end. But. 

Don't know what happened between last night and this morning but I have my silver coated copper balanced cable I was using my PX on these out of my M3s. Just stupendous sound I am getting from these.  I am getting that surround vibe like crazy today with these out of balanced. In balanced these sound every bit as engaging as my Sony Z5 in balanced. And that is not so easy to do. 

It is amazing how encompassing these sound now. So there seems to be some sonic changes with cables and the constant burn in I have them on. Will have some more thoughts on them later.


----------



## younglee200 (Jan 25, 2018)

I was debating on ordering the SD7, but decided to try the slightly cheaper 6-driver version and also a much more expensive 12-driver iem from aliexpress from this seller:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340?spm=2114.10010108.100005.1.62de639bISGWb7
*If any well known reviewer wants to try either of them and review them after they arrive, do let me know via PM*

85 dollars for a 6-driver and a 12-driver for 500 dollars piqued my interest, and the 12-driver had solid drivers (30017+30017+31323+31323+Sonion 33aj007+Sonion 33aj007) so I decided to give it a try.

My primary reason for ordering from them was because they had a no-questions full-return policy (confirmed through PM).
I was debating on ordering from Hisenior on their 10-driver unit since I own their 6-driver B6 and was very impressed by them.  For the $160 I spent then, they were probably the best dollar per audio I've ever gotten from any audio purchases.

If the 12-drivers do not fit my ears or the 6-drivers don't sound very good I might exchange them for the SD7!


----------



## superuser1

younglee200 said:


> I was debating on ordering the SD7, but decided to try the slightly cheaper 6-driver version and also a much more expensive 12-driver iem from aliexpress from this seller:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340?spm=2114.10010108.100005.1.62de639bISGWb7
> *If any well known reviewer wants to try either of them and review them after they arrive, do let me know via PM*
> 
> ...


Let us know how it goes when they arrive. With no questions asked return policy I does make sense. The array of BAs looks good too.


----------



## Lurk650

younglee200 said:


> I was debating on ordering the SD7, but decided to try the slightly cheaper 6-driver version and also a much more expensive 12-driver iem from aliexpress from this seller:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340?spm=2114.10010108.100005.1.62de639bISGWb7
> *If any well known reviewer wants to try either of them and review them after they arrive, do let me know via PM*
> 
> ...


I would keep screenshots of that PM with them. Many sellers from AE fight returns and if they do accept it you have to pay super expensive shipping that has no tracking outside of the US


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 26, 2018)

So I have been going back n forth from the Hybrid SD7 to the Plus SD7 and the more I get used to hearing the plus model the more I can tell the differences between the two models

I was testing out the treble on both and vocals in the mids and my initial thought of the hybrid model having more treble energy was correct. The hybrid is more closer to a U signature vs a W on the plus model. However the real differences comes from the treble area. Upper treble on the plus model is clearly heard but is not as emphasized as the Hybrid. There seems to be a bit more emphasis in the 5-7K range in the hybrid model too. The tonality is a bit brighter on the hybrid due to the upper mids and highs having more energy on the hybrid model vs the Plus.

While both models are good at staying away from sibilance. It is the plus model that win for vocal refinement with a touch less treble emphasis especially upper treble. The plus model has a slight warmth and better overall smoothness to the sound while the hybrid model is a bit more dryer sounding. The real crazy thing about these 2 is how bass emphasis is very identical to each other. While one is clearly using a dynamic for bass and you would figure that is where the hybrid model will clearly win over the plus.

I don't think so. The plus has an agility to the bass end the hybrid model is lacking a bit in. It is not a slow bass per se but due to the bass clearly being emphasized. You have to be a fan of bass in order to like these two models. The bass adapts to each tune better on the plus. Big and rumbly when it needs to be and no where to be found on bass light tracks.. I think tonality wise the bass end of the plus model also has a slight edge over the hybrid model. The bass just sounds smoother especially in the subs. 

So in conclusion. I still think the hybrid SD7 is excellent but the more I am hearing the SD7 plus the more I am appreciating the slight refinements from bass to the mid ranges and toning down treble end some from the hybrid model. Some guys might actually prefer the more energetic treble end of the hybrids more so that is a matter of taste and to be honest the bass end is where I find almost identical in function and form with the edge going to the plus model for being able to pull off a very dynamic sounding bass end while using some BAs to do so. Very impressive.

Balanced out of both earphones are excellent and I think guys who are willing to give these a try will be rewarded with a very dimensional enjoyable earphone for not that much money. Hidden gems. both of em ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been going back n forth from the Hybrid SD7 to the Plus SD7 and the more I get used to hearing the plus model the more I can tell the differences between the two models
> 
> I was testing out the treble on both and vocals in the mids and my initial thought of the hybrid model having more treble energy was correct. The hybrid is more closer to a U signature vs a W on the plus model. However the real differences comes from the treble area. Upper treble on the plus model is clearly heard but is not as emphasized as the Hybrid. There seems to be a bit more emphasis in the 5-7K range in the hybrid model too. The tonality is a bit brighter on the hybrid due to the upper mids and highs having more energy on the hybrid model vs the Plus.
> 
> ...


How you compare the soundstage on both iems specially the depth/height and which one has excellent layeriog and imaging ,???


----------



## bsoplinger

younglee200 said:


> I was debating on ordering the SD7, but decided to try the slightly cheaper 6-driver version and also a much more expensive 12-driver iem from aliexpress from this seller
> …
> 
> 85 dollars for a 6-driver and a 12-driver for 500 dollars piqued my interest, and the 12-driver had solid drivers (30017+30017+31323+31323+Sonion 33aj007+Sonion 33aj007) so I decided to give it a try.…


I saw those and the version with fewer (perhaps 10) and thought that they looked very steampunk with the watch gear bits inside the housing. Having said that, they're way over my price range. I'm still trying to find a way to afford the SD7 hybrid or plus.


----------



## bsoplinger

Just saw this listed on the Gearbest deal thread, the MEIZU LIVE Quad Unit Drivers Wired Dynamic Earphone for $200, 1 tweeter, 1 midrange and dual woofer configuration. I have a number of Meizu products that I like but nothing in the audio realm. But they do sound interesting.


----------



## superuser1

The IT01 arrived. Definitely needs burn in out of the box. Great single ended cable with the iems. The ones in the picture are after market silver balanced cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> How you compare the soundstage on both iems specially the depth/height and which one has excellent layeriog and imaging ,???



Both share a similar width and depth but due to the tuning on the plus there is a bit more depth and height and we are talking a bit more. The hybrid model seems to have a sliver of wider stage but that again is due to them have a touch lesser in the mids vs the plus model. They use the same housing as far as I can tell and both has a medium sense of stage width wise but it is the depth and height of the phones the excell.  They sound a bit like a good spacious closed headphone would sound.  

Layering and imaging is another area both excell at the slight edge going to the plus model due to the all BA configuraton and a bit more emphasis in the mids over the hybrid. 

Guys that are into their imaging and 3D type sound while not the most airiest of wide sound out there. The IT01 has a wider stage. It is that layering of sound that these do extremely well. Espcially in balanced mode.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> The IT01 arrived. Definitely needs burn in out of the box. Great single ended cable with the iems. The ones in the picture are after market silver balanced cables.


   Burn them in my friend. They get much better. Can't wait to get my ZX300. Unfortunately they are on the slow boat from China. When I will get them?  Sometime this year would be fantastic!


----------



## jant71

Couple of interesting things from NAMM...
https://gear.antiheromagazine.com/f...bringing-legendary-fender-sound-music-lovers/




The wired $99 model






What appears to be a rehoused Rockets wireless, the $79 wireless model






...and the $129 wireless model.


Also, what may turn out to be a good portable can...




Audio-Technica ATH-PRO7X


On-ear style with pivoting ear cups provide great sound isolation
Extensive frequency response from 5 to 40.000 Hz
Premium, soft earpads provide hours of wearing comfort
45mm large-aperture drivers produce ultra-expressive powerful sound
Lightweight design
Detachable coiled and straight cable included


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Couple of interesting things from NAMM...
> https://gear.antiheromagazine.com/f...bringing-legendary-fender-sound-music-lovers/
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and interesting discoveries ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Both share a similar width and depth but due to the tuning on the plus there is a bit more depth and height and we are talking a bit more. The hybrid model seems to have a sliver of wider stage but that again is due to them have a touch lesser in the mids vs the plus model. They use the same housing as far as I can tell and both has a medium sense of stage width wise but it is the depth and height of the phones the excell.  They sound a bit like a good spacious closed headphone would sound.
> 
> Layering and imaging is another area both excell at the slight edge going to the plus model due to the all BA configuraton and a bit more emphasis in the mids over the hybrid.
> 
> Guys that are into their imaging and 3D type sound while not the most airiest of wide sound out there. The IT01 has a wider stage. It is that layering of sound that these do extremely well. Espcially in balanced mode.


It's completely clear now and thanks for all your brief/detailed impressions/posts here , 
Now wishing someone compare the SD7+ with A5 ,


----------



## Raketen (Jan 27, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Really great impressions. I wish the design guys were as proficient as the sound engineers. That logo just kills it for me.



No Honda motorcyles for you!



jant71 said:


> What appears to be a rehoused Rockets wireless, the $79 wireless model



Man, that is a massive bargain if those things sound like the OG Rockets.

Any idea the A-T on-ears pricing? I'm still enjoying the On2  for closed on-ears, but Pro7 look nice and rugged. *edit* nevermind, found MSRP of $200 on A-T website.

The new Thinksound  USP1 popped up on Massdrop for $130 with enough people, 8mm dynamic,  housings look pretty cool.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 27, 2018)

*^*Wow, don't know if that Thinksound can run in this market for SQ even at $130. IT01, D6, CH9T, etc cheaper and most with the ability to change cables.

Speaking of cables, that AT needs to come with decent cables. They look great and will drop in price on the street but they have a bad rep on cables. They slap the same cable on the AR3/5 and SR5. Okay on the $79 AR3 but subpar for the $150 higher models that come with the 45mm Hi-Res drivers. PRO7X comes with two cables for $199 which has me worried. Can't as easily replace the 1.2M cable as it sits deep and has a twist to lock post inside the cup.




I hope, but doubt, they included cables good enough for the 45mm driver. Don't have to be great but I don't want to plug in the Pipeline ET4 I shaved down to fit in a Mikros 80 and say it improves the sound. Only as good as that AR3 cable that holds back the SR5 and also stiffens in the cold weather and I would not be happy for $199. The ANC700BT is a bit bigger but is also $199, same driver, is over ear and has BT and NC and that same AR/SR cable but can use regular cables to upgrade them. The PRO-7X needs better cables than the travel phone to be the same price not as versatile and not sound better or "PRO". More durable is just not enough.

As far as the Fender...




6mm driver and aluminum/ABS mix for the housing. No titanium and obviously it will be easier to drive than the Rockets. No doubt  it is not gonna be as mid-forward and the sound won't be as tight and probably warmer and thicker but perhaps the same exact driver and with the right tips and such they could be a good value. Just need to see if they put the same 9.25mm and 6mm in these models and didn't lower them too much. Could be winners. Perhaps fender is learning to adjust on the pricing and we have a good deal for $79. Remains to be seen but gonna keep an eye out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Raketen said:


> No Honda motorcyles for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will be getting a pair of these for review from Aaron. It should be interesting to hear these and how they stack up to my current $100 champs the IT01.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32843368355.html Anyone?


----------



## ryanjsoo

Just posted my review of the elusive Hyla CE-5 on Everyday Listening and Theheadphonelist. Hyla are an extension of Oriolus, featuring more experimental designs. The CE-5 is very intriguing as its 4-drivers are comprised of a single dynamic, 2 BA's and a ceramic ultrasonic tweeter. Not here to debate its effects, but this is a very nice sounding IEM. See my review for all the details!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 31, 2018)

USP1 these are called. Possibly stand for made in the US and P for pewter 1st generation. Just a guess. So Aaron has pulled a rabbit out of his hat. I have these in my ears as I type. These things are the best thinksound IEMs I have heard to date.  This guy takes what he does best and just refines the sound over and over in a form of a new model. The housing here is made of pewter as in pewter figurines.





 .  This is not your garden variety of aluminum but something kinda unique to the table. Who would have thought pewter makes for an excellent housing for an iem. Evidently there seems to be some sonic properties for pewter which intrigued the mad genious that is Aaron Fauriner of Thinksound to make these iems. So how they sound?

These were going for $130 on massdrop and is sold on Amazon currently for $179. For good reason. I think Aaron has been spending some time with higher end sound. All I can say is these are some of the best sounding single driver iems I have heard. They sound spectacular actually.

Rich. Smooth. Excellent stage and depth. Treble refinement. Vocal clarity and reach. Bass that is agile punchy tight and digs deep. These are a refined version of the Thinksound house sound. Guys that like their ON2 headphones would love these things as now Thinksound has an iem to match their excellent headphones pound for pound in sonics. 

Will write a full review once I get them nice n proper. These are not flashy. Kinda on the ugly to be completely honest but you know what. They sound excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh and one more discovery. I can post this here to let my fellow audio holics know on a little secret.

Don't know if you guys are reading up on your new daps. But not only a new dap but Sonys newest. ZX300. Here






Gonna let you guys know a little secret. Pays to visit the discovery thread. Time to upgrade your sounds my friends. If you search for these players they cost roughly $700. Not cheap by any means. This is the 64 gig player shown here. So why am I posting about this? Well Sony has what is called a ZX300A which is the exact same hardware on this 64 gig player but only has 16 gigs.

And the fact that it was made for Asia only. The price is even better as the ZX300A goes for $500 MSRP..  But 16 gigs? Fear not my friends. These have a single slot for a micro hd card of all sizes. So wouldn't you rather spend the extra savings on a memory card instead?  Oh wait but still not a good enough deal?

A site out of Hong Kong by the name of Joybuy.com.  Use the googlenator to look up the site. It is a bit like aliexpress.  Has these players a black one and a silver for $360. With free shipping. 

That is using a $20 coupon when you sign up for the site. So ya this Chinese version is almost half price. From reports. These things sound just as good as their WM1A which cost $1200 uses similar sound tech. You know all proprietary high end Sony sonics and the like. The balanced end from this player is reported to hang with some of the top players in the business. No fear if the ZX300A has no English. It is one of the options when you boot up.

SO if you have the means. Now you got something to be tempted by.. Too good of a deal.?. You bet your arse!!. The deal is legit. How do I know?  I am messing with mine as I type. Lol. Get one before they are sold out.


----------



## bsoplinger

Pewter huh. Figured I'd steal a few bits from Wikipedia for those not familiar with this alloy. Its a bit soft although the really soft version isn't around much since they don't use lead in it anymore although the really high tin content versions aren't that hard but at least hard enough that a fingernail won't leave an impression. I'd be curious what the mixture used for these would be since I know I saw a remark somewhere from Aaron that he chose this metal because it could be sourced locally. 

_Pewter is a malleable metal alloy. It is traditionally composed of 85–99% tin, mixed with copper, antimony, bismuth, and sometimes lead, although the use of lead is less common today. 
A typical European casting alloy contains 94% tin, 1% copper, and 5% antimony. A European pewter sheet would contain 92% tin, 2% copper, and 6% antimony. Asian pewter, produced mostly in Malaysia, Singapore, and Thailand, contains a higher percentage of tin, usually 97.5% tin, 1% copper, and 1.5% antimony. This makes the alloy slightly softer._


----------



## griff06

I cant recall but was there a comparison with the SD7 + and LZs A5? Or are thwy still in progress... very excited to hear the comparisons!


----------



## Dsnuts

Let me sell off a few items and I might get a pair of LZ A5s. I am actually waiting on the IT04 to be honest. I would rather spend on those when they come out supposedly soon but we will see.


----------



## doctorjazz

DS, DS, DS, what am I going to do with you? Is this really the same internally as the Sony WM1A? I'm pretty happy with my current DAPs, (using Pioneer Xdp-300r, and have 2 Ponos), and it looks like I may actually eventually get the LH Labs Wave (but, hopes for that have been raised and dashed before), but I've been reading about the Sony DAPs and have been wanting one. The price of entry up until now was a bit high, maybe now?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know about internals but the ZX300 from reading the thred seems to be the trojan horse for SONY.  They are putting in all their RnD sound tech into it including their high end balanced out. 4.4mm trrs Sony is spear heading and changed all their balanced cables and headphones cables to so that seems to be the way of the future. 

Is it going to be a clear step up from what you own? Don't know. All I can say is. I posted my little secret about how to get a ZX300A for almost %50 from the Amazon 64gig version. I think if you are even remotely tempted and want to try the Sony sound. This is the player to try. Haven't seen a single negative remark or post about how they sound. Including from guys that own the WM1A.  Several guys was saying sonically not all that different and in balanced the SQ is up there with TOTL daps.  

That is enough for me to get one. Lol. Plus...............................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hours of play back!!!!!!!..ARE YOU SERIOUS???


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> USP1 these are called. Possibly stand for made in the US and P for pewter 1st generation. Just a guess. So Aaron has pulled a rabbit out of his hat. I have these in my ears as I type. These things are the best thinksound IEMs I have heard to date.  This guy takes what he does best and just refines the sound over and over in a form of a new model. The housing here is made of pewter as in pewter figurines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please just a few words against your SD7/SD7+,  thanks .


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't have my SD7s with me at the moment but just my initial thoughts are. People who like their sound with a touch of richness in flavor a bit of silky quality to their treble and tight agile bass the new USP1 has this. Both the SD7s are more straigh forward in tonality especially the hybrid model which is a bit more dryer sound vs the other 2. The plus SD7 has more warmth to the sounds. Bass end is suprisingly capable compared to the SD7s. Both the hybrid and the plus model has more layering in the mids with more spacial qualities to the sound due to all the drivers.   I would say SQ level on the USP1 is hanging with the SD7s. Sounds just as dynamic. That is a crazy achievement for a single dynamic earphone.

People that bought the USP1s on Massdrop recently for $130 are in for a serious treat.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I don't have my SD7s with me at the moment but just my initial thoughts are. People who like their sound with a touch of richness in flavor a bit of silky quality to their treble and tight agile bass the new USP1 has this. Both the SD7s are more straigh forward in tonality especially the hybrid model which is a bit more dryer sound vs the other 2. The plus SD7 has more warmth to the sounds. Bass end is suprisingly capable compared to the SD7s. Both the hybrid and the plus model has more layering in the mids with more spacial qualities to the sound due to all the drivers.   I would say SQ level on the USP1 is hanging with the SD7s. Sounds just as dynamic. That is a crazy achievement for a single dynamic earphone.
> 
> People that bought the USP1s on Massdrop recently for $130 are in for a serious treat.


Thanks ,   it's really interesting ,


----------



## Dsnuts

The real comparison begins with the IT01,PX and the USP1. All these have special qualities in sound so it is something I will do for the full write up.


----------



## peter123

Speaking about DAPs :


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Speaking about DAPs :


Nice,  looks very beautiful ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> The real comparison begins with the IT01,PX and the USP1. All these have special qualities in sound so it is something I will do for the full write up.


Waiting for your full review ,


----------



## dweaver

A bit off topic but if I took one of these




And put its drivers in one of these. 




http://www.ebuy7.com/item/eecehihdbebh getting the 8 core cable option. 

Do you suppose that would be a good combo? 

The biocellulose driver in the Panny sounds nice but the unit is so cheap feeling and I am thinking that big woody body would make them sing.


----------



## Dsnuts

That looks like an interesting project. TH-Xweaver!


----------



## griff06

Can anyone compare tthe SD7+ to the iBasso IT01?

Keep teetering on the verge of buying one and i swing to and throw depending on what thread i am reading at that moment!

Wish i could test them so id could buy informed...

Price wise there is only about £10-20 in it so should be an interesting mash up!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2018)

I have the SD7 plus in my ears as I type. The biggest difference between the two is the mids. SD7 has 4BAs  just for the mids so you can guess where the bulk of emphasis is going to be for the SD7s. A very 3D type sound you get from these.

The IT01 is a great single dynmaic IEM and has a different sound profile than the SD7 plus more of the U shaped sound signature. More emphasis on treble and sub bass. The clairty is excellent on them with a nice wide stage but a lot of the stage comes from the mids not being in the forefront of the sound singature. Gives a wider stage perception. Sounds more 2D in comparison to the SD7.  Once you hear the SD7 plus especially in balanced mode it becomes clear what level of sound the SD7 is playing at vs the IT01.

I like both of them it really is a matter of when I listen to them in my rotation of phones I use. I don't think you will be dissappointed with either one but with the SD7 you get a meager accessory package with one of the gimpiest cables I have ever used on anything. Be prepared to shell out more money for a nicer cable and better tips. But if your ready to do this you will be rewarded with another level of sonics over the IT01 as it should be as your going to spend almost double the price of the IT01.  The IT01 is ready to go with one of the best accessory packges for any earphone including and excellent cable.

If your into your acoustic/ vocal music/ Jazz/ RnB go with SD7 plus. IF your into your EDM/ hip hop/ pop music IT01.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I like both of them it really is a matter of when I listen to them in my rotation of phones I use. I don't think you will be disappointed with either one but with the SD7 you get a meager accessory package with one of the *gimpiest* cables I have ever used on anything. Be prepared to shell out more money for a nicer cable and better tips. The IT01 is ready to go with one of the best accessory packges for any earphone including and excellent cable.
> 
> If your into your acoustic/ vocal music SD7 plus. IF your into your (Progressive Rock/ Space Rock/ EDM/ hip hop/ pop music IT01.


1+ on the excellent accessories and the very good cable with the IT01!
gimpiest is about right


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2018)

IT01 I would say overall is a must for guys that want one of the best money can buy for the price. Not too many $100 earphones I can recal that can compete. If you read the IT01 thread it is difficult to find anyone being dissappointed with its sound.

I like that it has mmcx connectors. Going balanced on these earphones makes them sound on another level too. It is because of the IT01 that I am waiting for Ibasso to release their IT04.


----------



## griff06

Dsnuts said:


> IT01 I would say overall is a must for guys that want one of the best money can buy for the price. Not too many $100 earphones I can recal that can compete. If you read the IT01 thread it is difficult to find anyone being dissappointed with its sound.
> 
> I like that it has mmcx connectors. Going balanced on these earphones makes them sound on another level too. It is because of the IT01 that I am waiting for Ibasso to release their IT04.


Thank you so much for your impressions there. 

That is the thing with SD7+, i would be looking to get a balanced cable with it so thats an extra £50.

I do love my jazz though so SD7+ holds a lot of appeal there.

Right then. Coin toss it is. No wait....


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I have the SD7 plus in my ears as I type. The biggest difference between the two is the mids. SD7 has 4BAs  just for the mids so you can guess where the bulk of emphasis is going to be for the SD7s. A very 3D type sound you get from these.
> 
> The IT01 is a great single dynmaic IEM and has a different sound profile than the SD7 plus more of the U shaped sound signature. More emphasis on treble and sub bass. The clairty is excellent on them with a nice wide stage but a lot of the stage comes from the mids not being in the forefront of the sound singature. Gives a wider stage perception. Sounds more 2D in comparison to the SD7.  Once you hear the SD7 plus especially in balanced mode it becomes clear what level of sound the SD7 is playing at vs the IT01.
> 
> ...


+1 excellent impressions/comparison ,


----------



## griff06

See AliEx also has the Oriolus Forsteni for £250.

SD7plus + balanced cable about £200..

Now would the OF represent even better value? Great package, great cable, and the few reviews I have seen are very positive.

Price is creeping up again though when i need to keep it down..


----------



## peter123 (Feb 6, 2018)

£50 for a balanced MMCX cable sounds pretty expensive.....


----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


> £50 for a balanced MMCX cable sounds pretty expensive.....


----------



## griff06

I meant the 8 core 6n one. Thought if i were to go balanced then maybe that would be better? Im not sure if the differences are negligible or noticeable as i have never had balanced before now (Cayin N5ii)


----------



## peter123

griff06 said:


>



https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16


----------



## Ahmad313

griff06 said:


>


Today I ordered for that LZ crystal cooper cable in 3.5mmcx version from the same store  ,


----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=16


Oh nice!!


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> £50 for a balanced MMCX cable sounds pretty expensive.....



LOL you must really think I paid alot for my Triton8 

I like VE Cables but remember to get ear hooks bc without them they are a PITA over ear also they need to do a better job of pictures of the different options you are selecting.


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*BGVP DS1 Dual Balanced Armature + 1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid MMCX HIFI In-ear Earphone*

*Description*

*BGVP DS1 will redefine your sensory world.*

Medium frequency density / high frequency extension / low frequency dive

*DS1 makes music more real*

The triple balance as tuning philosophy, combined with biological membrane technology, to ensure that the lossless output of music.

The custom sound driver are more able to show the rich sound details, the sound quality is pure, high frequency extensibility is good and the low frequency dive.

*The core of DS1 equilibrium performance*

High-tech biofilm used in earphones are very rare in sound trumpet structures.

High-density N52 magnetic ring combined with environment-friendly biomaterials and magnesium aluminate alloy to create the sound driver, make it instantly performance much better.

*Double composite Balanced Armature to make good sound quality*

Self-customized dual composite Balanced Armature, rich detail resolution and rich midrange density performance, combined with the high frequency extension, let the DS1 make an amazing sound.

*Elaborate tuned electronic three-way system*

One side contains a fine-second frequency divider board, the 4 components simplified into a composite components and 1 composite tantalum capacitor, built into three-way system, the potential of three units has been squeezed in the end, to ensure that in omnivorous at the same time, focus on the tri-band equilibrium to create a balanced tri-band positive tri-band.

*Smart wire control, widely compatibility*

One button, a key to switch between music and talk, without removing the headset IOS / Android is compatible, easy and convenient

Press once: play / pause (answer the call / end the call)

Press 3 times: the previous song

Press Twice: the next song

Long press 3 seconds: reject the call

*Fourth generation high quality MMCX*

High quality MMCX Standard Detachable Slot, use the high market share design of the MMCX gold-plated interface and humanized plugged design; make the earphone to add more extended functions.

*Good sound from high quality craftsmanship*

Medical grade PC material: The use of medical grade PC materials, safety and environmental protection, gold-plated metal LOGO with high light oil technology, make the LOGO and earphone integration.

Professional Acoustic Damping: At the core of the dynamic Department affixed to a professional acoustic damping, after many debugging, making the overall sound pressure of the earphone more uniform and full.

Gold-plated brass sound tube: to maximize the density of the sound focus to reduce the burr caused by the sound pressure output and other issues, gold-plated brass sound tube designed specifically for Balanced Armature tuning tube, Balanced Armature and Dynamic sound separately output, without disturbing each other, with the professional acoustic damping, weakening the burrs and gear teeth Balanced Armature, and keep Balanced Armature strong resolution and details, restore the real sound.

*Specification*

Brand: BGVP

Model: DS1

Driver: Dual Balanced Armature +1 Dynamic driver Hybrid

Frequency response: 15Hz-35KHz

Sensitivity: 108dB/mW

Impedance: 13.5Ω

Distortion <2%

Channel difference <1.5dB

Plug: 3.5mm Straight plug

Cable: 1.2m ( DS1 with Mic version come with 4-core single crystal copper cable ,DS1 without Mic version uses 4-core single crystal copper silver-plated cable.)

*Package*

BGVP DS1 Earphone


----------



## mrmoto050

griff06 said:


>


Hey guys I just came across this when looking for **** you might want to read it. Apparently they have been banned from HeadFi.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post-12676708


----------



## mrmoto050

Dsnuts said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new iem from Sidy, looks promising.


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> LOL you must really think I paid alot for my Triton8
> 
> I like VE Cables but remember to get ear hooks bc without them they are a PITA over ear also they need to do a better job of pictures of the different options you are selecting.



Ha ha, to each their own. 

The VE espresso cable works excellent for me over the ears. It's very soft and flexible


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Surely the DS1 has to be the perfect IEM's for Dsnuts


----------



## peter123

mrmoto050 said:


> Hey guys I just came across this when looking for **** you might want to read it. Apparently they have been banned from HeadFi.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post-12676708



Eh, I'm pretty sure most people are aware  of that. After all it's been almost two years


----------



## mrmoto050

peter123 said:


> Eh, I'm pretty sure most people are aware  of that. After all it's been almost two years


Gotcha  thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2018)

Lol. Love the marketing chinenglish they put on that description. Looks like they were going for a more balanced sound tuning for that hybrid. Should be interesting for $55. 

Anyone brave enough to give it a try?  I am trying to save every penny for the inevitable IT04 which is going to be a spendy $500. Yikes.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm giving the DN1 a hard pass. Haven't been impressed with anything from Sidy/BGVP, with the exception of their buds which have been pretty solid.


----------



## HungryPanda

I rather like the BGVP DM5 iem and BGVP DX3 earbud myself


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> I rather like the BGVP DM5 iem and BGVP DX3 earbud myself



I enjoyed the DM5, but mine has some weird imaging quirks which kinda ruined it for me; too distracting. The DX3 is great. OURART Ti7 is a Sidy product and that one was nice too. The YSP04 and BKYT MRY6 were pretty mediocre. DN1 is alright but nothing special, and it's build/material quality comes nowhere near the standards set by everything else from the brand that I've tried. I would love the DS1 to be outstanding.


----------



## Dsnuts

@B9Scrambler  How you feel about that Faudio S1. was curious about their FA1 due to the chip it uses.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks promising with some impressive description ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. Love the marketing chinenglish they put on that description. Looks like they were going for a more balanced sound tuning for that hybrid. Should be interesting for $55.
> 
> Anyone brave enough to give it a try?  I am trying to save every penny for the inevitable IT04 which is going to be a spendy $500. Yikes.


I am also waiting for IT04 , BTW i did narrower my wish list as, 
1- IT04 
2- A5 
3- SD7plus


----------



## Dsnuts

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the IT04 ends up being very close to TOTL level in sonics. IBasso is all about pushing sonics and throwing out as much value as possible for the money. I am trying to sell off a few items so I can save up for it. Aha this hobby.


----------



## ericp10

Well, I can say there's not much touching the A5 ($279) for under or over $350. It's one of the best I've heard, and especially for the price. It runs circle around the K3003.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the IT04 ends up being very close to TOTL level in sonics. IBasso is all about pushing sonics and throwing out as much value as possible for the money. I am trying to sell off a few items so I can save up for it. Aha this hobby.


That's the reason i stop purchasing the new stuff ,,,,,


----------



## Grayson73 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm looking for some over-ear headphones for monitoring purposes, around $50 USD.  Any recommendations?


----------



## PacoBdn

MEE 6 Pro


----------



## PacoBdn

Grayson73 said:


> I'm looking for some on-ear or over-ear headphones for monitoring purposes, around $50 USD.  Any recommendations?



MEE 6 Pro


----------



## Grayson73

PacoBdn said:


> MEE 6 Pro



Do you have a link?  I only see MEE M6 PRO which is IEM.


----------



## Raketen (Feb 8, 2018)

Grayson73 said:


> I'm looking for some on-ear or over-ear headphones for monitoring purposes, around $50 USD. Any recommendations?



I've never done any monitoring but you can probably find some 2nd hand Senn  HD25 or Sony MDR-V6 for around $50, are pretty commonplace monitoring gear AFAIK & decent sounding, at least in my memory.


----------



## PacoBdn

Grayson73 said:


> Do you have a link?  I only see MEE M6 PRO which is IEM.




http://www.meeaudio.com/m6pro/


----------



## Lurk650

PacoBdn said:


> http://www.meeaudio.com/m6pro/


He said headphones not earphones


----------



## PacoBdn

Lurk650 said:


> He said headphones not earphones



Sorry


----------



## Dsnuts

Had some fun with this one. My read on the new Thinksound USP1. These are excellent earphones. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thinksound-usp1.22933/reviews#review-19869


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Had some fun with this one. My read on the new Thinksound USP1. These are excellent earphones.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thinksound-usp1.22933/reviews#review-19869


Nice and very interesting/enjoyable to read review ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad you guys like. Reviews on headfi are so formulaic I try to throw a bit of a curve ball on my own reviews while throwing an accurate sound description at the same time.


----------



## Dsnuts

BGVP DS1.. Seems to be a more mid centric tuned earphone. Interesting.


----------



## Lurk650

TFZ called, they want their housings back


----------



## jant71 (Feb 12, 2018)

The people that used the housing before that already tried calling TFZ but they wouldn't pick up 

Kinda interesting, the DS1. Other things in my radar but I am one of the few who have the BGVP tuning cables. Seems like the "C" cable(bass soundstage) would be cool to try with it. "B" mids cable too as the bass is slightly enhanced along with the mids as that cable brings both up some.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> BGVP DS1.. Seems to be a more mid centric tuned earphone. Interesting.


This graph shows some of my favourite frequency curves i want in my iems,


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys see this" Vsonic Ares
















































Specification:
    Driver: 11mm High dynamic carbon nanotube CCAW Drive unit
    Rated impedance: 50Ω±15%(at 1000Hz)
    Sensitivity: 108±3dB /mW
    Frequency range: 10Hz-28000Hz
    Rated input Power: 10mW
    Maximum input power:50mW
    Plug size: 3.5mm dual-channel plug
    Cable :1.30M TPU cable
 Package:
       1 ARES earphone
       4pairs of silicone eartips(S.M.L)
       1 pair of foam eartips
       1PCS Carry Bag


----------



## Lurk650

So, its good for Hockey? lol What


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh I bet whomever designed that is a fan of golf.


----------



## Selenium

All that R&D and no detachable cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

They got to make room for the MK2 version of course. It was designed well. Well into the future.  I can see people in Bladerunner using something like this. $200 is a bit spendy on them but who knows maybe it will be a nice sounding phone.


----------



## Lurk650

"Appearance Durable & Strong & Hockey" serious what the hell lol


----------



## jant71 (Feb 16, 2018)

The problem is Vsonic also sell the GR07 37th for the same $199 and the same driver and same exact specs. One has to be better than the other so which one?? ARES doesn't seem to have the movable nozzle but ARES has a new housing which should make a difference or what is the point. ARES is interesting but kinda more of the same as what they have been doing so they keep rehashing new versions at the $179 to $199 range w/o real advancement. TBO, GR07 classic went down to $99 and if you want to charge $100 more and still have a fixed cable you need to raise up the SQ more than they do for the $200. Warmer and a bit more heft and slightly more resolution is $150 territory w/o filters, fixed cable, and a so-so accessory package. At least the DUNU nanotube model has better accs. and MMCX for $200.

Ooh, we can throw this in for $200... https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1604599.html


----------



## Mr Trev

Lurk650 said:


> "Appearance Durable & Strong & Hockey" serious what the hell lol



Isn't it obvious, they were designed by Canadians

Seems to me like the housing would be god-awful for wind noise if you wore them outdoors


----------



## realkandar

Dsnuts said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai dsnuts
Thanks for your review.  Actually i like bgvp.... And this iem get in be my candidate. 

I have plan to get new iem. But i have low buckget. Only under $100.

I'm a drummer.  But also i'm diy audio cable too. 
I need in ear monitor for me in stage and always for my riset on cable. 
And also for enjoy music too.  My music genre is trance, alternative and jazz. 

I need in ear monitor that have natural sound,clarity,good staging and good separation. About low,  truly deep bass.  And have accuration.

Can you help me for find match iem for me. 
I have some candidates of iem:

Meelec M6 Pro
KZ ZS6
KZ ZS5 Vi
BGVP DS1
BGVP DM5


----------



## Dsnuts

See if tou can get yourself $100 and go for the Ibasso IT01. It is what your describing.


----------



## realkandar

Dsnuts said:


> See if tou can get yourself $100 and go for the Ibasso IT01. It is what your describing.


Thankyou for the answer. 
Maybe i need two iem.  Still confused with my choice because they all have good accuracy.  ibasso IT01 is great too. 

What perfect music genre for bgvp ds1?
And how about this iem for monitoring and about isolation?


----------



## Dsnuts

I dont have the Ds1 yet. I love my DM5 so I might go for the DS1. In fact the DS1 just came out so I dont know anyone that got it yet. I think for $55 on Penonaudio site. Could be worth a try. From graphs it looks more mid focussed with some treble enhancement. Should have good clarity. The bass end however will not be as deep as the DM5 or the IT01. But no one knows yet.


----------



## realkandar

Dsnuts said:


> I dont have the Ds1 yet. I love my DM5 so I might go for the DS1. In fact the DS1 just came out so I dont know anyone that got it yet. I think for $55 on Penonaudio site. Could be worth a try. From graphs it looks more mid focussed with some treble enhancement. Should have good clarity. The bass end however will not be as deep as the DM5 or the IT01. But no one knows yet.


Maybe i will be waiting for review someone on DS1.
Once again thanks dsnuts for your sugestion.


----------



## Gee Simpson

realkandar said:


> Maybe i will be waiting for review someone on DS1.
> Once again thanks dsnuts for your sugestion.



Check out the IT01 thread  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...e-multilayered-graphene-driver-99-usd.865037/

You will not regret buying these.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was just listening to the IT01 using my BL and man it sounds good. It don't sound like any $100 earphone I have heard I will tell you that much. I was thinking of getting the DS1 but that money can go toward the IT04.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I was just listening to the IT01 using my BL and man it sounds good. It don't sound like any $100 earphone I have heard I will tell you that much. I was thinking of getting the DS1 but that money can go toward the IT04.


You have a BL too? Btw i tried the DM5 on balanced from the zx300, very satisfying for me.
Have you heard any initial impressions on the it04?


----------



## Dsnuts

It was at NY can jam. Early impressions is they are great sounding. Which don't surprise. The price on them are gonna be steep however. So start saving your cash fellas it might be the phone to get this year.


----------



## mochill

It04 will be $500


----------



## doctorjazz (Feb 18, 2018)

I got to listen a bit to the it04 today at CanJam, it was show conditions, short, soso don't have detdetai comments, but paired with their DX200/Amp4, they were mighty fine sounding, open, detailed, good drive, I enjoyed listening to them.


----------



## realkandar

Gee Simpson said:


> Check out the IT01 thread  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...e-multilayered-graphene-driver-99-usd.865037/
> 
> You will not regret buying these.


I will check.


----------



## Raketen

doctorjazz said:


> I got to listen a bit to the it04 today at CanJam, it was show conditions, short, soso don't have detdetai comments, but paired with their DX200/Amp4, they were mighty fine sounding, open, detailed, good drive, I enjoyed listening to them.



Any chance you stopped by the Dunu booth? Curious about 4001 & Falcon-C.


----------



## doctorjazz

@Raketen, i hadn't, too much stuff here, but I went back to check them out. They didn't have the 4001 (they had it, but they told me they were told to send it back, it seems to be still in development) .  The Falcon C was here, wentwback to hear it, not too expensive, single DD driver, warm iem leaning to bass emphasis. (standard disclaimer .. Noisy room, short listen, too many headphone auditions overload on my part).


----------



## dheepak10

Grayson73 said:


> I'm looking for some over-ear headphones for monitoring purposes, around $50 USD.  Any recommendations?


Samson SR850 or Samson SR950. Best value for money monitoring headphones.


----------



## Grayson73

dheepak10 said:


> Samson SR850 or Samson SR950. Best value for money monitoring headphones.



Anyone have experience with Status Audio CB-1?  Was thinking about getting these for monitoring.


----------



## ngoshawk

The Hypersense Hex02, a good entry IEM:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hypersense-hex02.22911/reviews


----------



## jant71

Saw these...https://www.flareaudio.com/products/flares-jet ...and not ever trying Flare I took one for the team and bought a JET 2
Big talk about changing the earphone game and...

"Imagine if you had X-Ray hearing. The ability to hear all the subtle nuances and detail in your favorite tracks for the first time.

Flares® JET brings Flare's unique audio technologies to everyone. Gone are the days when you have to spend thousands to hear amazing sound quality, Flares® JET is changing the game."

_So, _let us see what ~$88 will get you and just how much you don't need to spend $1000(said the company that just released a $1350 Gold model)   Easy enough to get to the bottom of it soon after receiving them.

Also someone made a thread for them last night...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flaresjet-by-flare-audio.873657/


----------



## B9Scrambler

EARNiNE's EN2J is one of the most crisp and clean sounding earphones I have come across to date. It's signature being treble heavy and bass light certainly won't have widespread appeal, but the level of detail and clarity it's dual-BAs brings to the table is most impressive;

Review on The Contraptionist / Review on Head-fi​

​


----------



## jant71

E-earphone has pics of the new Final coming out on 3/18 for ~$250-ish.












Wish they could cut down the length of the connector relief but I assume you can replace with another cable.


----------



## Raketen

Haven't seen these before- Interestingly designed earspeaker/earbud type thing Ambie "sound earcuffs". Only around $50.  
Maybe my ear cartilage is just weak but these look super painful, cool idea though.


----------



## vladstef

jant71 said:


> E-earphone has pics of the new Final coming out on 3/18 for ~$250-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's 250, the cable will be different, because this cable alone costs this much.


----------



## jant71

Probably. just to show the earphones pic cause they look nice. Translation is not clear anyhow except for 10 people per two hour period for a total of thirty at the shop. Limited sale it is not something many of us can buy. Pretty sure these people come in to the store get the earphone  at that price and can choose a cable to go along with it. Perhaps better at the E-earphone shop esp. if you can purchase the earphones then test cables then purchase the one you like.


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> E-earphone has pics of the new Final coming out on 3/18 for ~$250-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very beautiful look,


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have or audition the ToneKing 5BA iem,???


----------



## kova4a

Btw, an interesting thing is that vsonic released a limited run on a gr07x upgrade called VS X few days ago for one day only in a package with the vsonic ares but the taobao agent messed up and didn't order it on time, so I missed the deal.


----------



## mochill

kova4a said:


> Btw, an interesting thing is that vsonic released a limited run on a gr07x upgrade called VS X few days ago for one day only in a package with the vsonic ares but the taobao agent messed up and didn't order it on time, so I missed the deal.


What cable material


----------



## kova4a

Don't know but it doesn't really matter now coz it won't be available for sale. There is no info whether they will offer such an opportunity in the future - that's why I'm super angry with the taobao agent


----------



## mochill

Urgh


----------



## Apputty

Ahmad313 said:


> Anybody here have or audition the ToneKing 5BA iem,???


I am also looking for a review on this one. I am confused on which one to buy. Toneking 5BA, sd7 plus, lz A5 or something in the same price range.

I had sd7( not plus version). It was really good, but mmcx connection seems to be having a problem. Which is really irritating as it is intermittent. So any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## ericp10

Well fellas, I'm had about 10 minutes with it (it needs some power from a strong amp - probably tube is the best for it), I truly believe in burn-in, but already I must state that is THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK full-size over-the-ear headphone I have ever purchased! I can't really think of any audio equipment that I paid $200 for and it just blew my mind right out of the box the way these cans have. I ever never been a big Senn. fan (always felt most of their phones were too veiled sounding, but not these), but these can have made me a believer. No, overall it doesn't replace my favorite over-the-ear (the Beyer T1-2nd Gen), but it's hella close (too close really based on what I paid for it) without burn-in. But the mids! Oh these mids!!! The mids may equal the T1 (actually surpass it in the clarity of something like the trumpet with amazing detail). Only my B&W 804 Nautilus speakers have tickled my fancy in detailed mids the way these Senns are doing right now. No veil here! this is actually my first Senn. headphone purchase in 20 years. If they babies only get better from here, well I've truly gotten over on this company! These babies are a steal (and not thin sounding at all like the HD700s I owned briefly. And no ear piercing highs as of yet. Bass needs to open up some more (T1 is king in visceral bass), but these are incredible out of the box. Happy listening!


----------



## doctorjazz

My understanding (could be wrong) was that the 6xx was the 650, with a shorter cable and a different color. I haven't heard it, but I had the 650, which did indeed have the "veil" when not adequately amped, but came to life once you drove it well (sold it at one point because of "too much stuff", but have kicked around buying the Massdrop version again)


----------



## ericp10

doctorjazz said:


> My understanding (could be wrong) was that the 6xx was the 650, with a shorter cable and a different color. I haven't heard it, but I had the 650, which did indeed have the "veil" when not adequately amped, but came to life once you drove it well (sold it at one point because of "too much stuff", but have kicked around buying the Massdrop version again)




Hey doctorjazz! This is my first Senn in almost 20 years. That veil sound used to drive me crazy!!!! (although I thought it was a decently detailed headphone...I think it was the 595 but I can't remember). It eventually shorted out in the cable and I was more than happy to throw it away after several years. Well, I don't know if it's the amp or what, but I hear NO veil at all with the HD6XX. Now, I was reading some thread in head-fi months before I decided to pull the trigger on these. And these Senn lovers/experts were saying that the HD6XX had an updated driver from the original HD650 that Senn didn't advertise for the Massdrop version. Many who owned the HD650 and the HD6XX stated that the latter sounded much better. I can't say because I've never heard the HD650. All I can say is that I was worried about it having a veiled sound and it doesn't to my ears. And actually, the sound surpasses anything I was expecting to hear from a $200 headphone by a great margin. The mids are just magical to me (with much details). I don't know where the sound will go after 150 hours of burn-in, but things are looking upward.


----------



## Lurk650

Let's see what the price is...I want them but can I afford them hahaha. Guessing at least $500 since they are Flagship


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 16, 2018)

Any specs on them? 

If I am gonna spend $500 which I am gonna here real soon. IT04. Can't wait.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Any specs on them?
> 
> If I am gonna spend $500 which I am gonna here real soon. IT04. Can't wait.


Unfortunately nothing yet. They haven't said a peep about them since middle of last year so I'm excited they are still in the works


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 16, 2018)

edit: got my answer


----------



## Raketen

Lurk650 said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. They haven't said a peep about them since middle of last year so I'm excited they are still in the works



Showed them at NYC Can Jam, supposed to be out in a month or two IIRC.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Any specs on them?
> 
> If I am gonna spend $500 which I am gonna here real soon. IT04. Can't wait.



I heard the fiio f9 pro yesterday it was damn good . From what I can it01 sound sig is very similar to fiio and it's cheaper . Hence it01 should be recommended I feel imho


----------



## PacoBdn (Mar 17, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> I heard the fiio f9 pro yesterday it was damn good . From what I can it01 sound sig is very similar to fiio and it's cheaper . Hence it01 should be recommended I feel imho



Then you should listen to Fiio FH1. It's better than F9 Pro and almost half the price.
From what I have read to people with a great reputation as @Brooko, F9 Pro has some excess treble.

I have FH1 and IT01 and the profile is quite similar. The great advantage that FH1 has over IT01 is its comfort and price. The IT01 cable is excellent, but the Fiio comes with 2 cables in the box.


----------



## snip3r77

PacoBdn said:


> Then you should listen to Fiio FH1. It's better than F9 Pro and almost half the price.
> From what I have read to people with a great reputation as @Brooko, F9 Pro has some excess treble.
> 
> I have FH1 and IT01 and the profile is quite similar. The great advantage that FH1 has over IT01 is its comfort and price. The IT01 cable is excellent, but the Fiio comes with 2 cables in the box.



I tried both fh1 and f9. Both sound very thin


----------



## bjaardker

ericp10 said:


> Well fellas, I'm had about 10 minutes with it (it needs some power from a strong amp - probably tube is the best for it), I truly believe in burn-in, but already I must state that is THE BEST BANG FOR THE BUCK full-size over-the-ear headphone I have ever purchased!



I'm sad I didn't have the opportunity to jump on that one. I've been looking for a pair since then on the aftermarket, but everything is marked up to $250-275. I'll just wait for another drop at that point.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK so something to keep a look out for. Aliexpress is going to have their anniversary sale here in a weeks time.  What does this mean? Guys that missed out on getting nicer cables/ daps/ earphones/ accessories on the big 11/11 sale from last year will have a chance again. 

I was just browsing around the site and there are gonna be some very nice deals on the site from all the vendors. It also looks like aliexpress will be throwing out random coupons. Keep a watch out on the site for some really good deals. I plan on getting some foam tips and a few other things.

SD7 plus will be sold for $161 as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm waiting 8 days to go and have a few things in my basket


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 20, 2018)

Ya there are some very nice cables and accessories on the express. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A set of 8 of these for $7. Will try em.

A lil audio player for $51?







Anyone try these KZ tips on other earphones? These are gonna be cheap


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Dsnuts said:


> Ya there are some very nice cables and accessories on the express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The KZ tips work well on the Fiio EX1 2nd Gen and the Advanced S2000. You can 15 pairs of a single size for .99 here:

http://stores.ebay.com/uliketf-3?_dmd=1&_nkw=earbud+black+tip+for+KZ


----------



## kw8910

HungryPanda said:


> I'm waiting 8 days to go and have a few things in my basket


Care to share some ideas?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have K's 300 Ohm Pro and Ty Hi-Z 320 Ohm earbuds, a couple of cables and the Kinera Seed iem in there so far


----------



## HungryPanda

Just took delivery today of the VE Premium pack (Biggie & Smalls iems with free Monk Plus Espresso and 3 cables) and Fengru EMX 500s earbuds


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to say my favourite iem at the moment is the Rose Mini 6, they are awesome imo. 
https://penonaudio.com/rose-mini6-6ba-iem.html


----------



## Lurk650

The Star Tips are good. Some say they differ slightly I believe bass wise from the original grey ones. They seem the same to my ears though the black version is a little more firm I guess so that could attribute to things.


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> I have to say my favourite iem at the moment is the Rose Mini 6, they are awesome imo.
> https://penonaudio.com/rose-mini6-6ba-iem.html


Please share some impressions about the sound quality and sound signature ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ya there are some very nice cables and accessories on the express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 packs of these KZ tips and 2 pairs of above foam tips(i never use these),  as for KZ tips it is excellent quality and made from a solid and thick material so at first these feels bit uncomfortable and also the size of these tips are little big i mean the  S,M,L sizes are little big than the S,M,L size tips the bore is medium size,  these tips are really suitable with the short nozzle length iems because tips has a long neck ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for the tip on the tips there PlanstmanTX. I ended up ordering 15 pairs of KZ tips with that link for .99. Less than a dollar? I don't get it. And they shipped them almost immediately from China. 

How can they make any money selling 15 pairs for less than a dollar with free shipping. Lol.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the tip on the tips there PlanstmanTX. I ended up ordering 15 pairs of KZ tips with that link for .99. Less than a dollar? I don't get it. And they shipped them almost immediately from China.
> 
> How can they make any money selling 15 pairs for less than a dollar with free shipping. Lol.


2 words - MIND CONTROL


----------



## twister6

superuser1 said:


> 2 words - MIND CONTROL



2 more words - Clearance Sale


----------



## Dsnuts

I only wish JVC followed suit and sold their older Spiral Dots for $1. Even for a pair. That would be someting. 

Can't have enough variety of tips.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the tip on the tips there PlanstmanTX. I ended up ordering 15 pairs of KZ tips with that link for .99. Less than a dollar? I don't get it. And they shipped them almost immediately from China.
> 
> How can they make any money selling 15 pairs for less than a dollar with free shipping. Lol.


Right? It's pretty disappointing when you open an IEM box that cost over $100 and you get 1 x S,M,L tips. And the Large are 90% of the time not big enough for my ears.


----------



## jant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a recent JVC HA-ET50BT and they have some new JVC tips...



Wide bore and firmer than other JVC tips. Gray and a bit thicker with good grip on the bore. Left side is ambient tips which are better than some others like AT which just so soft they don't seal as well. These are as firm but have holes and channels to let sound in to be ambient but the firmness keep fit better. These would be better to tame a basshead phone too but mainly to better hear your surroundings if you need that. The normal ones are excellent. Good seal and bass(maybe a bit lower reach kept) but not as treble deadening as the flat(non shiny) silicone JVC or as slightly peaky as the shinier JVC tips. Bass more like older gray TF10 UE tips which is very nice tone that makes bass more natural sounding but these seal better so there is more in amount.


----------



## waynes world

HungryPanda said:


> I have to say my favourite iem at the moment is the Rose Mini 6, they are awesome imo.
> https://penonaudio.com/rose-mini6-6ba-iem.html



I excitedly clicked on that link thinking I'd see some budget king iems for $38 or something. Oops - missed a zero!

They do look nice though!


----------



## HungryPanda

There is also Rose Mini 2 and Rose Mini 4


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 23, 2018)

So I went ahead and ordered the TN version of the BGVP DS1. Might as well check it out. Supposed to be the original tuned version of the DS1.

Since I am a fan of the DM5 I figured I might was well give em a try. Was debading if I wanted to wait till Aliexpress sale but I have no guarantee I am getting the right version. There seems to be 2 differently tuned ones. 

Will let folks know how I hear them once I get em. something new on Penon today. 

Rose North Forest? 






*Rose North Forest Dynamic Driver HiFi Metal In-ear Earphone*

*Description*


Excellent HiFi sound quality performance
Triple-frequency is balanced and heard. Due to the diaphragm is the titanium metal driver which is used of high-end headphones, it has a very rich sound detail and resolution capabilities, with the sound quality that far more than the price.
Rubidium rare earth magnet + titanium diaphragm + Japanese coil, luxurious sound material configuration and the excellent tuning of Goertek Inc engineer. All these are only for HiFi sound quality performance.
Excellent low-frequency dynamic, dive, shocking bass performance, delicate vocals, moist and clear, put all the feelings of the singer in it. High-definition treble has metallic luster and not irritation, transparent and not turbidity.
Elegant design, excellent workmanship
Waist rounded design and the surface gloss of highlights add radiance and beauty to each other, unobtrusive and unpretentious.
Ultra-soft wire, stethoscope effect is low, with luxury wire. The materials highlight the advantages of cost performance.
The shell is made by the entire aeronautical magnesium-aluminum alloy cutting. Don’t worry the use of materials, the surface is processed by highlight polished electrochemical color layer, ultra-high hardness and maintain a light texture, comfortable and wear without load.
*Specification*


Driver: titanium metal rare-earth magnet steel dynamic driver
Earphone cable material: 128 shares 4n oxygen-free copper+ anti-pull bullet-proof wire
Earphone shell: aeronautical magnesium-aluminum alloy
Frequency response range: 14 ~ 23000hz
Sensitivity: 105db
Impendence: 18ohm

Titanium drivers in a $25 phone? Interesting.


----------



## zazaboy

I hope u can compare the bgpv ds1 v1 vs ibasso it01 when you have it .. would like to know which one is better...


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Ya there are some very nice cables and accessories on the express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Send me some large if you get them and can't use them buddy. lol.. I guess I won't be following you guys on the iBasso It04  ... But got a fantastic deal on the new AKG N5005 that I couldn't pass up! I'm hoping they blow the K3003s out of the water (which I still own and have gotten really nice sounding over time, but have to be careful of the highs with a few songs).


----------



## Dsnuts

Let us know how them new AKGs sound like. Those look nice. I am eagerly awaiting the release of the IT04 and hope to get them new nozzle filters for the A5 soon. 

I will be mind blown if the BGVP DS1 $55 earphone ends up sounding better than everything else I own. Wouldnt that be something.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Mar 24, 2018)

Just because; NuForce HEM6, LZ A5, AKG K403.

  ​


----------



## jant71

@B9Scrambler, why HEM6 and not EDC3(i.e. pretty much the same thing but slightly better tuning and only $99)?

Any Koss or Senn PX to compare the K403 with?


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> @B9Scrambler, why HEM6 and not EDC3(i.e. pretty much the same thing but slightly better tuning and only $99)?
> 
> Any Koss or Senn PX to compare the K403 with?



Old review sample. Was comparing shell shape and comfort with the A5. Would love to get the EDC3 if it's more or less just an improved version. HEM6 requires a bit too much volume to get the most out of it for my listening habits. Other than that it's great.

Have the PX100ii and much prefer the sound of the K403. Much more clear and less mid-bassy. In terms of build and usability, the Senns are miles ahead, but the K403's sound makes up for it's shortcomings. Have two pairs, one of which I'm hoping to convert to MMCX. Have the plans and parts, just need a new soldering iron.


----------



## jant71

Was looking to turn the Koss KPH30i into MMCX. Also asked Koss if they were gonna do a 60ohm driver BT model based on one of the models either Porta or KPH. They said not at the moment but I told them they better include aux cable in


----------



## Lurk650

Verified to me directly by the man himself, Rai Penta from Meze will be over $1K. They went from "budget audiophile friendly" to "the rich need only apply". Oh well.


----------



## jant71

^ ...but it offers great value.


----------



## twister6

jant71 said:


> ^ ...but it offers great value.



in comparison to $10k oBravo RA CU-C iem


----------



## bjaardker

"Anyone try these KZ tips on other earphones?" 

The KZ starline is the first set of tips I try on a new pair of IEMs. About 60% of my headphones have those, 30% Sony Hybrid, and the rest are an assortment of various OEMs and Foams.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ordered the 15 pairs for a dollar from ebay. Will try em out. Maybe next year.


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> ^ ...but it offers great value.


According to a member who went to the CJ Singapore, I trust his ears, he wasn't impressed by the sound. He said it there was too much upper mid boost that gave sibilance. Great design and build though. Of course everybody hears differently and he may chime in in this thread and give further details. Maybe with feedback from CanJam events they will alter tuning before release, should they feel the need. 

Wish I had the time and money to go to So Cal CanJam in a couple weeks and listen for myself


----------



## Dsnuts

Need more impressions of the IT04. I can understand people not being overly impressed but when your in a room full of TOTL iems and headphones they are gonna sound average at best comparatively.


----------



## jant71

So, $499 gets you "average at best".


----------



## PlantsmanTX

FiiO's first wireless headphone EH3, SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, LDAC, 20 hours playtime, with 4 channels amp and balanced driver to push plenty power.

???????


----------



## twister6

Dsnuts said:


> Need more impressions of the IT04. I can understand people not being overly impressed but when your in a room full of TOTL iems and headphones they are gonna sound average at best comparatively.



IT04 was quite impressive when I tried it at CanJam NYC, a refined version of IT03 with a more mature balanced tuning, and it wasn't even fully burned in.  And another contender in $499 price category is upcoming Simgot EM5.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> So, $499 gets you "average at best".



Well average compared to TOTL iems they are sitting next to. You don't necessarily see people fighting the lines to check out the IT04 iems. I do plan on getting me a pair. Will see how they turn out.


----------



## mochill

PlantsmanTX said:


> FiiO's first wireless headphone EH3, SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, LDAC, 20 hours playtime, with 4 channels amp and balanced driver to push plenty power.
> 
> ???????


Looks good


----------



## Lurk650

Taken from the Meze 99 thread



MezeTeam said:


> Guys,
> the RAI Penta that you saw at CanJam Singapore is part of a new series of IEMs to be released throughout 2018.
> RAI Penta - to be launched this summer at about $1000 - is the big brother of this series and will be followed by RAI Solo (which you might know as Vert), the more affordable version of IEMs. We think it will be somewhere in the $300 price range.
> 
> We have a lot more other cool projects on our design table, but we're not yet ready to spoil the surprise.


----------



## koikoikoi

Anyone know about these? Shozy Lite 5BA iem

Just saw them while perusing Penon:

https://penonaudio.com/shozy-lite.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know about the Shozy Lite. I am gonna guess that is gonna be a hard sell considering the cost for the item. No reviews and almost a grand. 

Speaking of BA based earphones. Just got me 2 new ones from aliexpress sales. Will disclose what I got here shortly.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know about the Shozy Lite. I am gonna guess that is gonna be a hard sell considering the cost for the item. No reviews and almost a grand.
> 
> Speaking of BA based earphones. Just got me 2 new ones from aliexpress sales. Will disclose what I got here shortly.



Hi, is the T2  s safe bet? I need to control myself and I'd be getting another MMCX cable for it.


----------



## ericp10

AKG N5005s just landed. I will report initial findings soon.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2018)

You talking about the Tin audio T2?  If you like neutral and don't mind a little bass roll off. They are like the Pinnacle P1 or PX lite.

I ended up selling my pair to a scammer recently by the way. They said they never authorized the sale right after I sent it to them of course.  But considering the person that bought the item had their address on the account where I sent it to. I won the dispute. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

ericp10 said:


> AKG N5005s just landed. I will report initial findings soon.




Let me say this off the back, the packaging is stunning of some of the highest quality I've seen in totl iem packaging. I know many have scoff at the $1K price tag (I didn't pay that and you can find deal if you really want one), but these earphones are quite cheaper than when the K3003 initially came out. and the K3003 only gave you three filter pairs, some tips and nice leather wrap around case. 

the N5005 is like getting three high-end earphones in one. You get a high-end 3.5 cable, a high-end 2.3 balanced cable and a high-end Bluetooth cable (plus the charger for the Bluetooth). The case (I think it's leather but haven't inspected it yet) has the plate on it with the numbers engraved to let you know in what order you iem was manufactured (or it's the serial number...lol... again I just glanced at the case). Everything feels of the highest quality. The earphones feel marvelous in my hands. 

Now, one important question I will address in just a few minutes of listening: there's no harshness in in the highs that I have detected. Those who know me here know that I'm very sensitive to harsh highs. Actually, I think the K3003's had more harsh highs (that settled down a bit after some get long playing and burn-in). 

Bass is there and is adequate at this point, but I definitely believe it will come out more several hours of good burn-in (again, as was the case with my K3003, which I still own). Really early sound thoughts: very very good sounding earphone with superb vocals and clarity. More to come.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2018)

**** HQ6. Flagship 6BA iems from ****. Aaaand





NiceHck HK6. new 6BA iems.  Cus no one here at headfi has em. In the end I was gonna choose one or the other since I have funds waiting for the IT04.

I couldnt figure out which one to go with so I went with both. Will report how they sound. Should be some nice bang for the money.. I hope.

If any of you guys need cables and tips. Go to aliexpress and buy buy buy. The sale is live today.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Let me say this off the back, the packaging is stunning of some of the highest quality I've seen in totl iem packaging. I know many have scoff at the $1K price tag (I didn't pay that and you can find deal if you really want one), but these earphones are quite cheaper than when the K3003 initially came out. and the K3003 only gave you three filter pairs, some tips and nice leather wrap around case.
> 
> the N5005 is like getting three high-end earphones in one. You get a high-end 3.5 cable, a high-end 2.3 balanced cable and a high-end Bluetooth cable (plus the charger for the Bluetooth). The case (I think it's leather but haven't inspected it yet) has the plate on it with the numbers engraved to let you know in what order you iem was manufactured (or it's the serial number...lol... again I just glanced at the case). Everything feels of the highest quality. The earphones feel marvelous in my hands.
> 
> ...


Making me regret selling my N40's hahaha


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> **** HQ6. Flagship 6BA iems from ****. Aaaand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are looks really nice  ,  waiting for your impressions when you receive them ,


----------



## Dsnuts

I am hoping both of them are gonna be good for the cost. I told myself I would buy if I got a good deal but even then I was only gonna get one of the two. **** is a surprising company. It seems everything that company does is bang for buck. So I have high expectations of the HQ6.  

The other earphones the HK6 is a very new iem but seems to be catching fire with the Japanese community. My thought is if your overlooking all the nice audio chains you got around your neighborhood to buy from NiceHCK these earphones. They must be good. 

I have actually been eyeing these two earphones for a good week now actually with the intention of possibly getting one of the two but. Big sales has a way of making my wallet quiver. I gave in. I am kinda taking two for the good of headfi.  

There is nothing written about either of these new BA based earphones. All this was due to just how much the Rhymos SD7s punch in SQ for the price. It is the Chinese my friends that are making waves in the audio world more accessable to the average Joe and by golly I grabbed the opportunity to try out something new. 

But before I get them. I should have my BGVP DS1 Version one here soon.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Dsnuts Just an fyi that **** is Easy and is on the banned list. Mods'll likely edit/delete your posts with **** in them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2018)

Didn't know. Oh well it is what it is. Today is a sale day. I got them on sale. what can I say. I look forward to trying them out. I doubt mods will do anything about my posts. All I am guilty of is getting a great deal on an otherwise much more expensive 6BA earphone.

To be honest I kinda have an idea what happened for the Ban but that don't change the fact that they make good stuff on aliexpress. I am a consumer of earphones. They make them I bought one. Simple as that. We will see how well they did with the tuning of them.


----------



## Lurk650

B9Scrambler said:


> @Dsnuts Just an fyi that **** is Easy and is on the banned list. Mods'll likely edit/delete your posts with **** in them.


LOL beat me to it. Was hilarious when **** on Amazon sent me an item and inside the case was an Easy Earphones card


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I am hoping both of them are gonna be good for the cost. I told myself I would buy if I got a good deal but even then I was only gonna get one of the two. **** is a surprising company. It seems everything that company does is bang for buck. So I have high expectations of the HQ6.
> 
> The other earphones the HK6 is a very new iem but seems to be catching fire with the Japanese community. My thought is if your overlooking all the nice audio chains you got around your neighborhood to buy from NiceHCK these earphones. They must be good.
> 
> ...


I just check the HK6 on NiceHCK store and this iem has 100% positive feedback from the 49 customers ,  excellent .


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2018)

Ya and if you look at who is buying them up. It is 98% Japanese consumers. I like to think the Japanese have a choice where and what they buy more so than anywhere else in the world.  Yet those are being snapped up left and right from them. In fact a bunch of them were waiting for the sale day today cus there was a bunch of Japanese buying them. I am like the only US customer out of the bunch. They have to be good is my thought. Curious minds want to know. I saved myself almost a $100 from regular price so got a pair.

Will be interesting to see how well they do.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Ya and if you look at who is buying them up. It is 98% Japanese consumers. I like to think the Japanese have a choice where and what they buy more so than anywhere else in the world.  Yet those are being snapped up left and right from them. In fact a bunch of them were waiting for the sale day today cus there was a bunch of Japanese buying them. I am like the only US customer out of the bunch. They have to be good is my thought. Curious minds want to know. I saved myself almost a $100 from regular price so got a pair.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how well they do.



NICEHCK is the person behind the DZ7, so those 6 BAs should be awesome Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea. I knew you were a fan of them DZ7s and believe me I was considering something higher end and I could have for the price of these 2 but I just had a good feeling about both of these and not one in particular more than the other. Had to get em both.  That being said.  I am still getting ready for the IT04. Will more than likely get a pair on day one.

You know the one thing I learned about Aliexpress sales. When opportunity presents itself sometimes you just gotta go with your gut feeling. So it will be a shootout between 6BA earphones. It was a shot in the dark but hey I do that on occasion and more times than none what my gut tells me is correct. We will see.


----------



## ericp10 (Mar 28, 2018)

So I'm now listening to the N5005 through its Bluetooth cable, and all I can say is that Bluetooth has come a long way baby! I can't really hear a difference in sound quality between the Bluetooth connection and when I had the earphones connected to the 3.5 high-end cable. I have the iems connected to the Sony NW-ZX100 with the LDAC engaged, and the sound is amazing!! Our audio world has taken several leaps forward since I started this hobby about almost 20 years ago.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea. I knew you were a fan of them DZ7s and believe me I was considering something higher end and I could have for the price of these 2 but I just had a good feeling about both of these and not one in particular more than the other. Had to get em both.  That being said.  I am still getting ready for the IT04. Will more than likely get a pair on day one.
> 
> You know the one thing I learned about Aliexpress sales. When opportunity presents itself sometimes you just gotta go with your gut feeling. So it will be a shootout between 6BA earphones. It was a shot in the dark but hey I do that on occasion and more times than none what my gut tells me is correct. We will see.




You should have some winners there, Ds. When does the IT04 drop by they way?


----------



## Dsnuts

April is the word. Paul at Ibasso gave me his email so I can send away my funds directly to Ibasso. Can't wait.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> So I'm now listening to the N5005 through its Bluetooth cable, and all I can say is that Bluetooth has come a long way baby! I can't really hear a difference in sound quality between the Bluetooth connection and when I had the earphones connected to the 3.5 high-end cable. I have the iems connected to the Sony NW-ZX100 with the LDAC engaged, and the sound is amazing!! Our audio world has taken several leaps forward since I started this hobby about almost 20 years ago.



I whole heartedly agree. I am finding myself snapping up multi driver iems left and right for a fraction of what they used to cost even a year ago. It seems manufacturers are getting better and better at tuning as well.

We have definitely come a long way from single driver says. I still remember when hybrids were the newest thing about 5 years ago. Now you can get a 4 BA plus dynamic for a bit over a $100.


----------



## Apputty

@Dsnuts after your comment on sd7 plus, I took a plunge and for one. In fact, I already have sd7. I have to say that these two are almost similar in most of the aspects. Very difficult to tell them apart in some songs.
When it comes to low end it sounds as though sd7 plus has got a dynamic driver as well. This rubbishes the belief that BAs can't handle low end well.
For my ears sd7 plus was a little bit more ergonomic and a little better when it comes to build quality.
I feel that sd7 plus is a little easier to drive.


----------



## hi-fi amateur

twister6 said:


> IT04 was quite impressive when I tried it at CanJam NYC, a refined version of IT03 with a more mature balanced tuning, and it wasn't even fully burned in.  And another contender in $499 price category is upcoming Simgot EM5.



Do you have an eta on the new Simgot’s?


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> @Dsnuts after your comment on sd7 plus, I took a plunge and for one. In fact, I already have sd7. I have to say that these two are almost similar in most of the aspects. Very difficult to tell them apart in some songs.
> When it comes to low end it sounds as though sd7 plus has got a dynamic driver as well. This rubbishes the belief that BAs can't handle low end well.
> For my ears sd7 plus was a little bit more ergonomic and a little better when it comes to build quality.
> I feel that sd7 plus is a little easier to drive.



It is surprising how good they did the bass BA on the plus model.. Now that I have had both models for a while I can definitely tell more of a difference between the models. The Plus model has a warmer tone to it not quite dark sounding but warmer. The SD7 hybrid has a bit more treble energy and the mids are just a bit more relaxed vs the Plus model so those sound a bit more neutral in tone vs the warmer plus model. The bass however. I was shocked when I heard the bass end of the Plus model. If you have a SPC cable the more silver content the better for the plus the SD7 sounds great with either SPC or pure copper. I have a hybrid LZ balanced cable on my SD7.  Oh and to optimize the sound from both. Use wide bore tips. 

Guys that were curious about the SD7s. Today is the day to get a pair. The SD7 hybrid is something like $127 and the plus model is $161ish. Highly recommend either or.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2018)

So apparently the HK6 and the HQ6 both share some similarities. I know both are made by different groups but the naming scheme is similar not to mention the number of drivers..Both are getting great attention from Japanese enthusiasts. I am the only one from the US that bought both and the rest are all Japanese with a few Russians thrown in.

I know they will have a different tuning simply due to the way the housing is shaped and each one has a different sound nozzle. But why do I get a feeling like both are the exact same earphones with different housing? They also seem to share the exact same cables too. That is another clue. How many times have we seen the same earphone sold with a different name attached to it out of China is my point. 

If both of them end up sounding exactly the same. Will sell one of them for a good deal to one of you guys. Lol.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> So apparently the HK6 and the HQ6 both share some similarities. I know both are made by different groups but the naming scheme is similar not to mention the number of drivers..Both are getting great attention from Japanese enthusiasts. I am the only one from the US that bought both and the rest are all Japanese with a few Russians thrown in.
> 
> I know they will have a different tuning simply due to the way the housing is shaped and each one has a different sound nozzle. But why do I get a feeling like both are the exact same earphones with different housing? They also seem to share the exact same cables too. That is another clue. How many times have we seen the same earphone sold with a different name attached to it out of China is my point.
> 
> If both of them end up sounding exactly the same. Will sell one of them for a good deal to one of you guys. Lol.


Imma waiting


----------



## Raketen

NICEHCK have a few popular models in the earbuds thread too, seem to know what they are doing.



ericp10 said:


> So I'm now listening to the N5005 through its Bluetooth cable, and all I can say is that Bluetooth has come a long way baby! I can't really hear a difference in sound quality between the Bluetooth connection and when I had the earphones connected to the 3.5 high-end cable. I have the iems connected to the Sony NW-ZX100 with the LDAC engaged, and the sound is amazing!! Our audio world has taken several leaps forward since I started this hobby about almost 20 years ago.



According to AKG their BT cable only supports SBC codec- when Walkman OS shows a positive connection notification does it specify LDAC (at least on my a-series it says what connection type it is using upon connection)?


----------



## kova4a (Mar 29, 2018)

OK, I cracked. I had put the tfz king pro in my cart yesterday going for the sub-$100 deal, but as the AE deal is gone today (in fact all tfz models in that not to be named store, which I guess means TFZ weren't very happy), I jumped on that SD7 plus hype train, I hope it's not a bust like previous ones like the magaosi k3pro. Anyway, with all the discounts it came down to $136.69, so not a bad deal if it turns out to be at least close to the hyped performance


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like the Magaosi K3 Pro once I found the right double tips I find them great for metal and progressive rock


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> I really like the Magaosi K3 Pro once I found the right double tips I find them great for metal and progressive rock



K3 pro I feel it's quite a yesteryears iem 
A lot of brands has inprovim


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I am hoping both of them are gonna be good for the cost. I told myself I would buy if I got a good deal but even then I was only gonna get one of the two. **** is a surprising company. It seems everything that company does is bang for buck. So I have high expectations of the HQ6.
> 
> The other earphones the HK6 is a very new iem but seems to be catching fire with the Japanese community. My thought is if your overlooking all the nice audio chains you got around your neighborhood to buy from NiceHCK these earphones. They must be good.
> 
> ...


Play stop the venom. What's the normal price for the hk6


----------



## Dsnuts

$300 for just the earphones themselves about $30 more including cable. The cable is a very nice quality 8 core SPC cable by the way. I went for just the phones since I own a crapton of cables and will probably order some more by the time the sales is done.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang. Sale needs to end already. I keep on getting stuff. Just got 3 new cables. This one. A pure silver cable for $53??Had to get it. 






You know which site


----------



## Dsnuts

What you guys think. Too blue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> What you guys think. Too blue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya. This blue cable is not expensive. Ended up getting it another gold colored balanced cable with that all black silver cable I posted earlier. My wallet!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Was listening to my SD7 hybrids this morning in balanced paired up with my N5ii.  Just crazy the amount of sound quality you can get for a bit over a $100 now a days. Guys that was curious about them. Don't be. With the sales going on now. Go for it. It will surprise you.  

They are not quite like my LZ A5 but they are very satisfying listen none the less and does not sound anything like what your paying for them. Highly recommend. Again try n get the earphones without any cable. There are so much better cables on sale right now. The ones they include are throw aways.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> What you guys think. Too blue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure won't get Monday blues


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya. This blue cable is not expensive. Ended up getting it another gold colored balanced cable with that all black silver cable I posted earlier. My wallet!!


Awaiting your hk6 review.
All their Japanese customers means something


----------



## Dsnuts

I like BAs in 3s. One of my favorites being XBA-3, IM03, I have had some single BA earphones and double but something always lacking with a single or double. More complete sound with 3 BAs IMO but with 6 doubling that number I do hope my money I just spend was for good reason. 

It is not often I just buy out of the blue but something about these earphones and the HQ6 both intrigue me to the point I had to try em. Will see which one ends up on top.


----------



## geagle

I did go for the SD7 hybrids, Dsnuts, based on your saying they had a bit more treble energy than the plus model .... plus a whole lot bunch of cables  . AND, some time ago I followed your heads-up on the NW-ZX300A from JD, a very good find. So belated thanks for all the excellent pieces of advice (my wallet has a different opinion, but I'm trying to shut it up  ).


----------



## Dsnuts

geagle said:


> I did go for the SD7 hybrids, Dsnuts, based on your saying they had a bit more treble energy than the plus model .... plus a whole lot bunch of cables  . AND, some time ago I followed your heads-up on the NW-ZX300A from JD, a very good find. So belated thanks for all the excellent pieces of advice (my wallet has a different opinion, but I'm trying to shut it up  ).



Oh yea can't beat them deals. The ZX300A is my buy of the year as far as DAPs go. It is surprising to me that more guys arent jumping on that joybuy price for these players. Been enjoying that player on a daily basis.  Now your getting the SD7 hybrids? Pairs really well with the ZX300A by the way.  Getting extra cables is a must if your getting the SD7, perferably in balanced and with a wide bore tip.


----------



## geagle (Mar 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea can't beat them deals. The ZX300A is my buy of the year as far as DAPs go. It is surprising to me that more guys arent jumping on that joybuy price for these players. Been enjoying that player on a daily basis.  Now your getting the SD7 hybrids? Pairs really well with the ZX300A by the way.  Getting extra cables is a must if your getting the SD7, perferably in balanced and with a wide bore tip.



Yep, that's what I was spending on, concerning cables... I had the Penon Audio adapter from 2.5mm to 4.4mm, and I did not like it that much (sound varies, if you move it - which is NOT a very good sign, at least in my book  ) . I also saw that you liked the Ibasso one (Penon carries it, too, BTW), but another guy on the ZX300 thread who had both (Penon and Ibasso) said he actually preferred the Penon one to the Ibasso one, so I decided to skip it, and I went with directly terminated cables, lol. I don't have all that many 2.5mm balanced cables, in any case, so, not a big deal, apart from having to wait. The Musashino adapter  (though expensive) should be good, from what many people said on the ZX300 thread, but it's a bit more difficult to ship (Amazon Japan carries it, but you need a forwarder).

One IEM which I'm REALLY liking with the ZX300 is the Beyer Xelento, though I'm currently enjoying them only on the SE out, since I'm not yet geared well enough for balanced.

Also tried LZ's Big Dipper (a GREAT IEM, IMHO, which I usually prefer to the Xelento, tbh), but I'm liking the Xelentos better, on the ZX300 (goes to show that synergy does play a role, in this hobby). And I expect that they will only shine even more, balanced.

Still, I'm looking forward to hearing the SD7 Hybrid... I went with them, instead of the SD7 plus, 'cos I'm 55, and treble, unfortunately, does not sound the way it did some years back  . So, between 2 relatively similar phones, one of which has relatively enhanced treble, I'll sure pick that one.

Again, thanks, mate... over time, I've often found your suggestions VERY helpful


----------



## geagle

BTW, does anyone have any experience with the NiceHCK DZX 2+7 ? it's 2 DD + 7 BAs, which sounds like a possibily interesting setup, and they are selling at a current discounted price of $415. 2017 model


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for your nice comments geagle. I took a look at that iem when I recently bought a NiceHCK HK6 they are called. That blue semi custom iem I pictured previously with blue cables.
When doing my aliexpress shopping I was very tempted to throw caution to the wind and get something more higher end like the DZX which was one of the iems I was looking at. But the iems I would pay attention to is Ibasso's IT04.  Should be around the corner when that phone will be released. 

I bet them DZX earphones sound nice enough but the price is fairly close to the new IT04 that will be out next month. Ibasso is all about the best sound for the money so I have no doubt it will be a great iem for the cash.

But then the DZX with all them drivers could sound TOTL. For me my next iem will definitely be the IT04.


----------



## Lurk650 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sony players look really nice but that would mean getting all new balanced cables since mine are 2.5mm and the Sony players with BT are expensive...wait nvm apparently the ZX300 does have BT lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea and I have been using this Ibasso made adapter from Penon. cost $16. It is perfect. 





Since I am using my ZX300A alot lately. This adapter is pretty much on my player all the time. It is actually saving me some money too. 4.4mm cables cost more due to the adapter. I noticed 2.5mm cables are always cheaper by a few bucks. 

Has been confirmed that there is zero sound change from using an adapter. So long story short. Since all my other sources use 2.5mm balanced out. I just get cables outfitted with 2.5mm balanced. 

Than I can just use a 3.5mm single ended adapter for anything else.


----------



## Lurk650 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea and I have been using this Ibasso made adapter from Penon. cost $16. It is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's super cost effective...EDIT:

Did my own research quickly, no streaming support so won't even look at it. Looks like no Sony DAPs do streaming. 

Reason its cheaper than the retail is b/c its only the 16GB version vs the 64GB version for $700.


----------



## Dsnuts

@superuser1  Might be able to answer the question about Spotify. I have no idea to tell you the truth. I can tell you the best thing about the ZX300A besides the very nice Sony sound.. It lasts for a good 24-30 hours on one charge. No other dap in my possession comes close to how long the player lasts. 

As per the pricing. joybuy sells stuff routinely for a lot less than anywhere else. I think that site is trying to win over customers from Aliexpress. Which is a tall order. The only way to do this is to have items costing much less than Aliexpress is my thought.


----------



## Raketen (Mar 29, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Damn that's super cost effective...EDIT:
> 
> Did my own research quickly, no streaming support so won't even look at it. Looks like no Sony DAPs do streaming.
> 
> Reason its cheaper than the retail is b/c its only the 16GB version vs the 64GB version for $700.



Yeah, Zx300a is special China-Only low price version with reduced memory, supposedly everythign else is the same. Pretty good deal since you can get 400gb card and probably still cost less than US version.

IDK any non-Android DAP that support Spotify, are there any? Only a few that have Tidal (the AK70, Onkyo DP-S1 and the pioneer version, and now Hiby R3).


----------



## superuser1

geagle said:


> Yep, that's what I was spending on, concerning cables... I had the Penon Audio adapter from 2.5mm to 4.4mm, and I did not like it that much (sound varies, if you move it - which is NOT a very good sign, at least in my book  ) . I also saw that you liked the Ibasso one (Penon carries it, too, BTW), but another guy on the ZX300 thread who had both (Penon and Ibasso) said he actually preferred the Penon one to the Ibasso one, so I decided to skip it, and I went with directly terminated cables, lol. I don't have all that many 2.5mm balanced cables, in any case, so, not a big deal, apart from having to wait. The Musashino adapter  (though expensive) should be good, from what many people said on the ZX300 thread, but it's a bit more difficult to ship (Amazon Japan carries it, but you need a forwarder).
> 
> One IEM which I'm REALLY liking with the ZX300 is the Beyer Xelento, though I'm currently enjoying them only on the SE out, since I'm not yet geared well enough for balanced.
> 
> ...


I know the adapter is convenient but it does add a few ohms to the overall impedance of the setup and I find the Penon adapter having a low impedance as the volume needed is very low compared to the ibasso adapter. Sound wise not much difference. The ibasso adapter looks nicer.

@Dsnuts I see you have scooped up all the good deals on AE  what was it about Spotify?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lurk above was asking if ZX300A does Spotify. I think he wanted a Dap for streaming. I personally don't do streaming but was wondering if you knew any of em that does streaming well. Maybe the Hiby R6? Perhaps.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 29, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> I know the adapter is convenient but it does add a few ohms to the overall impedance of the setup and I find the Penon adapter having a low impedance as the volume needed is very low compared to the ibasso adapter. Sound wise not much difference. The ibasso adapter looks nicer.
> 
> @Dsnuts I see you have scooped up all the good deals on AE  what was it about Spotify?



Oh yea have to take advantage of the deals when I can. I had zero intention of getting extra cables or earphones for that matter. Before the sales I was thinking. Maybe I'll get some tips. Ended up buying 2 semi custom 6BA iems and 3 cables. My Wallet is not liking me right now.


----------



## superuser1

@Lurk650 Hiby R6 as well as Cayin Nii and Fiio X7 II all do spotify however since i dont personally use it, wont be able to comment much.

@Dsnuts 
I saw the HK6 and HQ6 and waiting for your impressions. I may just get the IT04 but again waiting for some impressions. Those cables look good for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 29, 2018)

Once I get the earphones I will most definitely report on the discovery thread. As both will and should be discoveries. The only tid bits on the sound of them are.. One Japanese user described the the HK6 as being and I quote. "Clear rich sound."  I like this.  Who doesn't like a clear rich sound. Lol.

The HQ6 is very much a new item from Easy Cheezy.. They have a H3 and an H5 model which were their 3 and 5BA earphones before the HQ6. Since I had zero information to go on I was reading some comments on the older H5 model and people love that earphone. Seems to be getting a huge following. Again in Japan of all places. There was 10 purchases of the HQ6. All were again Japanese with myself and one fella from Russia.

It wouldn't surprise me if there are some audio forum in Japan kinda like Headfi for Japanese enthusiasts that are talking about phones from Aliexpress.

As I am seeing a trend here. It seems these folks that are snapping up from these vendors on Aliexpress know what kind of deals they are getting. On the other hand I bet something comparable in Japan from one of the Japanese vendors would be much more expensive so there seems to be some very great bang for price items these vendors are selling. Guys that know a good deal when they see them are snapping them up.

My HK6 shipped almost immediately from purchase. Which was cool. The HQ6. I have no idea. The waiting begins.


----------



## Lurk650

superuser1 said:


> @Lurk650 Hiby R6 as well as Cayin Nii and Fiio X7 II all do spotify however since i dont personally use it, wont be able to comment much.


Yeah unfortunately I doubt any of those will be a significant, if any upgrade, over the 300R. I have researched all 3, also the Opus#3, this past week. Oh well.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang. Sale needs to end already. I keep on getting stuff. Just got 3 new cables. This one. A pure silver cable for $53??Had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this pure silver cable,  it is a very nice solid build and good quality cable but unfortunately i don't like the memory wire portion,  it is ( for me)  very uncomfortable ,


----------



## Dsnuts

The memory wire on the connectors look stiff but hey I am willing to put up with it since it seems to be the cheapest pure silver cable I have ever seen sold online @ $53 and in balanced. For some reason the single ended version is more expensive. 

There is another one NiceHCK sells for about a $100 so for half the price. I am willing to give it a go.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> The memory wire on the connectors look stiff but hey I am willing to put up with it since it seems to be the cheapest pure silver cable I have ever seen sold online @ $53 and in balanced. For some reason the single ended version is more expensive.
> 
> There is another one NiceHCK sells for about a $100 so for half the price. I am willing to give it a go.


If you want a excellent cable look at this one  



This is 16 core silver plated cable from the same store,  it is a very beautiful and really excellent quality cable without memory wire portion ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Today is last day for some of the best deals of the year. If you guys are gonna get anything like foam tips or cables with a earphone or two. 

Today is it. Look at it this way. In the long run you will save money.


----------



## kova4a

There is another AE discount today  - $7 off on orders above $69 (there was a $5 off yesterday), which stacks with the other discounts and coupons.
I think I'm done for this year- I showed restrain and in the and only got the SD7 plus and 2 cables, so about $218, which ain't too bad. Btw, I went for this silver cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...32859420843.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.XO0chN


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow that is a nice cable. I like that brand for cables too. Got a few of the cheaper ones. That cable will go nicely with the SD7 plus.


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wow that is a nice cable. I like that brand for cables too. Got a few of the cheaper ones. That cable will go nicely with the SD7 plus.


Yeah, it was the better looking one out of all I checked out. I got the silver for my Noble 6. I got a copper one for the SD7P. It will be interesting to put the 7 BAs in the SD7 against the 6 in the Noble. I have low expectations but I hope it fares well at least in comparison to the $100-200 competition. I do dig the aesthetics of the SD7 plus - the faceplates have a weird 70's /80's audio gear vibe
I was also considering this one https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...356.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.692c45aeqwbMwj but decided it might be a bit too tacky for me. And also I should first get the SD7 and try it before paying 60-70 bucks for an MMCX cable, that I don't have anything else to use on.


----------



## Dsnuts

Them gold cables I have a theory on. I suspect they are just gold paint. As far as I know there is an actual real gold cable on Aliexpress that goes for $450 or so at NiceHCK. But that is a bit too spendy , and then you have all these gold supposed plated cables that probably are gold painted on a copper or SPC cables. I trust the pure silver ones more so. I just got an all black silver cable but. 

SD7 plus is a good phone as it isolates better than just about anything else I own. They have a full bodied sound and performs better with more silver type cables and a wide bore tip and a neutral source. They don't need balanced either due to the thicker sound quality of them. In fact it is the only phone I prefer in single end vs balanced. They already sound like they are in balanced in single end due to how many BAs it has going on in each ear. It is a warmer toned earphone so silver matches well. Curse you Kova. Now I that I saw your silver cable. I want one.!! 

Have to resist!!


----------



## kova4a (Mar 30, 2018)

Well, it's surely not pure gold, probably the same stuff companies use to gold-plate headphone plugs. And yeah, this cable looks more legit and high-end than the other thin-core ones and they have the whole variety 2-pin and mmcx with 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4mm plugs. You should get one.

I hope the SD7 plus is not really that warm and thick, but I guess I'll have to get it to find out. I hope I won't have to put if for sale right away because it sucks lol

Btw, I got this one for the SD7 plus https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32807512006.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.APpgfm  It's supposedly copper-plated silver rather than silver-plated copper


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2018)

Na it is not a muddy sounding earphone if that's what your worried about. A w shaped Fr. It has a more forward mid range than V shaped earphones. It does have a polite treble to it so nothing sharp into your ears. Easy to listen to as a result. It sounds fantastic on my ZX300A due to the source being more neutral. Vocal performance is excellent. Does instruments real well.

The one thing that will surprise you is the full on bass with no roll off. I kid you not. Your gonna think twice about BA based bass once you hear it on the SD7.


----------



## kova4a (Mar 30, 2018)

Well, I hope I like it. And I have heard plenty of BA's with insanely good low end, including my Noble 6, which puts to shame most dynamic drivers, so I don't need convincing that BAs can be great in that regard, whoever claims otherwise just hasn't heard the right ones. Anyway, I'll be totally fine with decent hard hitting low end, without bloat or looseness, some nice mids with good not thickness and accurate tonality. And smooth treble on top is fine by me.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2018)

They are not world beaters but for the cost will be a nice alternative to your other earphones and excellent out an about.  They are not analytical or highly resolving I am certian they used a lot of mid to lower grade BAs on the SD7 but the smoother warmer sound with good detail and imagery is always enjoyable especially for harshly recorded material.

No siblance on the SD7 plus and certainly no ear fatigue. It blocks out sound around you so isoaltion is great. All them drivers in a compact semi custom shell. I switch between the SD7 hybrid and the plus model all the time now a days.

For the cost you spent on them I am certain they will be a nice addition to your collection. I tell guys that are willing to throw down a bit over a $100 on the SD7 hybrid model. It is a very nice earphone for the price. The plus model does have some refinements over the standard SD7 but sound difference is only about 10%.

The SD7 plus can sound bad if you use the wrong cable however so that match up is crutial. This being said. I wouldnt mind trying out that pure silver cable on the SD7 plus. I have an 8 core SPC cable which is doing the job but I think a pure silver will do even better.

Lol. I forgot I already have a pure silver cable on order. If I saw that **** one I would have bought that one instead however.. Sales got me crazy.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I don't expect it to be a giant slayer but after your hype I do expect it to be at least among the better performance in the sub-$200 range. You do know that I'l bash it if it sucks and discredit your recommendations in general if it doesn't... JK, but hype aside - hopefully it's decent. And yeah, you might have another silver cable on order, but it's that ugly weird looking one, so you better cancel that order and get the other one.


----------



## Dsnuts

The one thing that kinda sucks about Aliexpress is. You can't cancel anything on the site. Especially with Easy Cheezy. The reason why I actually got the SD7 hybrid in the first place is because they refused to cancel my order the next day I ordered it. 

To be honest I am glad they didn't cancel otherwise I wouldnt have known about the performance of the SD7 line up. I liked the hybrid so much I ended up getting the plus model when it was on sale for $161. I still think it is an excellent value. Not too many 7 BA earphones your gonna find at that price.  Even cheaper it is a steal of a deal. 

So it looks like I am stuck with a brawny looking 8 core but I did get this one too.  Speaking of gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bling and it was only $30.


----------



## geagle

kova4a said:


> Well, it's surely not pure gold, probably the same stuff companies use to gold-plate headphone plugs. And yeah, this cable looks more legit and high-end than the other thin-core ones and they have the whole variety 2-pin and mmcx with 3.5, 2.5 and 4.4mm plugs. You should get one.
> 
> I hope the SD7 plus is not really that warm and thick, but I guess I'll have to get it to find out. I hope I won't have to put if for sale right away because it sucks lol
> 
> Btw, I got this one for the SD7 plus https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32807512006.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.APpgfm  It's supposedly copper-plated silver rather than silver-plated copper



That cable is by LZ, and it really looks like the same as the one that came standard with the Big Dipper (though that one was 2-pin connection)... it's a good cable (IMHO).


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> They are not world beaters but for the cost will be a nice alternative to your other earphones and excellent out an about.  They are not analytical or highly resolving I am certian they used a lot of mid to lower grade BAs on the SD7 but the smoother warmer sound with good detail and imagery is always enjoyable especially for harshly recorded material.
> 
> No siblance on the SD7 plus and certainly no ear fatigue. It blocks out sound around you so isoaltion is great. All them drivers in a compact semi custom shell. I switch between the SD7 hybrid and the plus model all the time now a days.
> 
> ...


I was having trouble with cables as you mentioned. The cable I got with sd7 plus was not that great when it comes to sound. The one that came with sd7 sounded better. Sales got me a little crazy as well and I ended up getting a balanced and another single ended one. 
I was never really a person who believed in cables, but it does affect the sound. 
I have Xiaomi mi A1 which has an amp and it does have little extra power. So I hear slight hissing sound with sd7 plus where as with sd7 I didn't have much issues. When I used an impedance plug it was all fine and sounded much better.
I need to try sd7 cable on sd7 plus and see if it sounds better or not.
Hope the new ones sound better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting tactic by Easy Cheezy. Even though the anniversary sales are done. They have decided to prolong their sales for another 24 hours. Great tactic if you ask me. 

So for guys that are regretting the fact that they missed out.. You have another chance. It looks like prices have not changed from the anniversary sale. 

I gave in myself and got this cable posted by Kova. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$61 with yesterdays coupon. $66 now. Overall I went a bit crazy on the cables as I bought 7 new cables overall including the one they give with the HQ6. and 2 of them being pure silver.

Why so many you ask? Why not!


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting tactic by Easy Cheezy. Even though the anniversary sales are done. They have decided to prolong their sales for another 24 hours. Great tactic if you ask me.
> 
> So for guys that are regretting the fact that they missed out.. You have another chance. It looks like prices have not changed from the anniversary sale.
> 
> ...


Oh man you have a nice collection now, 
The cable is also looks beautiful ,  can you tell me this cable has memory wire portion or not ,?   in picture it is not so clear to me ,  thanks.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting tactic by Easy Cheezy. Even though the anniversary sales are done. They have decided to prolong their sales for another 24 hours. Great tactic if you ask me.
> 
> So for guys that are regretting the fact that they missed out.. You have another chance. It looks like prices have not changed from the anniversary sale.
> 
> ...


Awaiting your hq6 review


----------



## kova4a

Ah, it turned out cheaper for me coz I did my secret schemes and coupon counting, so I saved about 20 bucks on top of the discounted price for the two cables I got yesterday. They were 100 bucks discounted and I paid 80


----------



## peter123

Have any of you guy's seen shorter (~60 cm) iem cables (mmcx and/or 2-pin) on Aliexpress? The only one I can find is the FiiO mmcx with single ended plug. I'd like some more alternatives, preferably balanced.


----------



## doctorjazz

Man, Aliexptess is one of the worst sites to navigate (at least for me). Found 1 cable I might go for (after an hour of searching... Thankfully I'm stuck on a car inspection line (still there...) , had lots of time to kill and kept me busy. In the end, only found something with a link on this thread! Sheeesh!


----------



## doctorjazz (Mar 31, 2018)

Then, I can't sign in or sign up. 
Just not worth the aggravation ..

I give up... Save me some money on stuff I don't need ..


----------



## jant71 (Mar 31, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Have any of you guy's seen shorter (~60 cm) iem cables (mmcx and/or 2-pin) on Aliexpress? The only one I can find is the FiiO mmcx with single ended plug. I'd like some more alternatives, preferably balanced.



Yeah, things like the Radsone and BTR1 successors are getting interesting but not w/o some short cables  There is also the armband case sports deal too. Not sure why short cord is so absent. Should be .5M versions of several of these cables. Ebay seems to have some more than on Ali or they are easier to find there.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Yeah, things like the Radsone and BTR1 successors are getting interesting but not w/o some short cables  There is also the armband case sports deal too. Not sure why short cord is so absent. Should be .5M versions of several of these cables. Ebay seems to have some more than on Ali or they are easier to find there.



Exactly, I'm totally digging the Radsone EarStudio so far (enough to probably never buy another DAP again) and I've got the FiiO short MMCX single ended cable that works great but I'd like some 2-pin options as well since both the Big Dipper and ASG-1PLUS uses that connector. I'll probably pick up the balanced MMCX version from FiiO as well until other manufacturers start to catch up. Maybe I'll ask Lee if VE can start making them.....


----------



## Raketen (Mar 31, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Exactly, I'm totally digging the Radsone EarStudio so far (enough to probably never buy another DAP again) and I've got the FiiO short MMCX single ended cable that works great but I'd like some 2-pin options as well since both the Big Dipper and ASG-1PLUS uses that connector. I'll probably pick up the balanced MMCX version from FiiO as well until other manufacturers start to catch up. Maybe I'll ask Lee if VE can start making them.....



Wow. I still strongly prefer my DAPs for simplicity of use & sound without dropouts, but I do find it super nifty as a gadget, especially the EQ/DSP feature & volume controls it gives to Android without having to root/SU etc... I think it sounds ok as long as I play lossless (guessing this is transcoding type issues), maybe I need to get a phone with AptX HD to get full benefit with streaming & lossy music.


----------



## peter123 (Mar 31, 2018)

Raketen said:


> Wow. I still strongly prefer my DAPs for simplicity of use & sound without dropouts, but I do find it super nifty as a gadget, especially the EQ/DSP feature & volume controls it gives to Android without having to root/SU etc... I think it sounds ok as long as I play lossless (guessing this is transcoding type issues), maybe I need to get a phone with AptX HD to get full benefit with streaming & lossy music.



For portable use my priority is simplicity over sound quality as soon as I find the latter acceptable enough not to bother me.

I've already got a few very good DAPs and portable DACs and might not have said what I did if I hadn't but I see myself stream a lot more music lately than I used to and the way I feel right now I'd never buy a DAP with streaming capabilities (for several reasons such as price, user friendly, possible interference from WiFi connection etc). Also the EarStudio is super lightweight, I can take phonecalls through it (even in balanced mode) and it's powerful enough to drive anything I'd like to use on the move. For me it's the perfect balance between usability and sound quality, as always YMMV of course 

Edit: I've also experienced extremely few drop outs with it so far.


----------



## twister6

doctorjazz said:


> Man, Aliexptess is one of the worst sites to navigate (at least for me). Found 1 cable I might go for (after an hour of searching... Thankfully I'm stuck on a car inspection line (still there...) , had lots of time to kill and kept me busy. In the end, only found something with a link on this thread! Sheeesh!



Last day of the month NJ car inspection, gotta love it   Just don't tell Nic you are buying cables from AE


----------



## doctorjazz (Mar 31, 2018)

Man, was that a nightmare! Had to wait 2+ hours to have the inspection workers be rude to me...but it's done. ( and, it was my DAUGHTER'S car that needed the inspection before she's back at college again, sheesh!)
Didn't wind up with any of the cables...need some more 2 pin cables, have some mmcx, including a nice balanced Effect Audio mmcx cable. Everything "audiophile" is just so amazingly expensive...(previously bought 2 cables from Aliexpress, 2 pin, not balanced, came in a nice wood box. Haven't ever used them...)

(and there's always this fantasy that some Chinese manufacturer is selling a cable or other gear that generally sells for $500+ for just $50...).


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 31, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Oh man you have a nice collection now,
> The cable is also looks beautiful ,  can you tell me this cable has memory wire portion or not ,?   in picture it is not so clear to me ,  thanks.



It don't look like it has a stiff memory wire portion but it does look like it is naturally curled on the connector. The cable seems to be a new item so we won't really know until we get them. They just shipped the cable but has not yet shipped the HQ6.

It seems to me these guys don't actually have a lot of the items to be shipped right away. I bet they do custom orders as they come in and start making them. Eagerly awaiting the 6BA earphones and the cables to go with them.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter to the discovery thread people!

I am usually one that finds a lot of stuff to discover. Wondering if I missed something. The best, and really only, option for a BT headphone for my needs atm is the MEE Matrix Cinema.





Not seeing better for the features:
- Good battery life
- Over ear yet light (225 grams)
- Solid sound quality based on early impressions and has aptX
- On board EQ settings(well thought out and useful) without the need of an app(my A45 doesn't do apps)
- 3.5mm in usable with no mods needed for other cables.

Also not expensive and the MEE support/warranty is solid.

Anything I have missed to really compete with this??


----------



## atomicgarden

I love MEE products and I agree with everything you said 

but for bluetooth with an iPhone its impossible to go back to normal BT after having used beats or apple sets with the W1 chip,
 I don't love the sound of the beats, but normal BT is an insufferable mess compared to apples w1 implementation


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 2, 2018)

So I will finally be getting my BGVP DS1. Apparently after releasing first batch of the DS1 they redid the tuning to look like this.





From this initial graph.






So the TN version sold on Penonaudio represents the latter and the newer version is the V shaped graph above. Will have my TN version today. Kinda poopy of them to change up tuning and still call it DS1. You figure they would just have 2 versions. Thankfully Penonaudio carries both version. I suspect the TN version will be more popular vs the standard V shaped FR of the newer DS1.

Lol. I just realized they call the retuning. DEBUGing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so it got about 2 hours of break in before I took a listen.. This is definitely the TN version as it is mid forward. Vocal lovers I think would love these. 

The cables it comes with is supposed to be SPC but it is on the cheap as one would expect from a $55 earphone. I switched out the stock cable for my 8 core copper cable and the sound immediately become more expansive and threw on a pair of UE tips. And it has decent stage width and decent depth. 

It is not a terrible sound for $55. I don't feel slighted in the least with these. In fact it has what is becoming a more rare mid forward signature. The clarity and resolution is not what you would consider great but not bad. I would say it is a good value thus far but I won't pass final judgement on these for a good weeks worth of burn in needs to happen before I do that. 

They did sound a bit muffled out of the box. It don't sound like that anymore with the cable and tip upgrade. 

Oh and I got them 15 pairs of KZ tips. I think the vendor sent me 15 pairs of mediums. Is it me or is the large look more like mediums. Can anyone confirm this. My other large tips seems larger for some reason.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think I answered my own question. The KZ tips I ordered Large are all mediums. I suppose I cant complain too much for a $1.00 but these are a bit useless for me.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I think I answered my own question. The KZ tips I ordered Large are all mediums. I suppose I cant complain too much for a $1.00 but these are a bit useless for me.


as i told you before these tips are bigger in size ,  means,  the S,ML size are bit bigger than the other S,M,L size tips so if your tips looks bit larger than the medium size than am sure you got the 15 pairs of medium size tips,


----------



## bsoplinger

The KZ Starline large is larger than their medium size but smaller than many other large brands. If you put a M and L next to each other you'll see that the L size one is more bulbous and slightly bigger. I think its the JVC spiral dot that has a M SM and ML size, that is a medium, a smaller than medium but bigger than small and a larger than medium but smaller than large size. The KZ Starline probably matches the ML size.


----------



## Dsnuts

I sent a message to the vendor and it seems they have a habit of sending medium sizes to see if people just bite on those instead of large. I read a review someone left with the same issue I had. The vendor says they will send me some large ones. Will try it again. 

Overnight burn in of the TN version of the DS1. I have them in my ears using my Shanling M3s. I wish they used their graphene drivers for the bass end. It does have a roll off in the lowest registers. The sub bass is not close to the DM5. Being a mid forward signature I feel overall resolution could be better. Will keep them on the burn in.  It is not a bad sound for the money in fact quite enjoyable but considering I had to use a cable that cost as much as the earphones themselves to bring out better stage and cleaner sound not exactly the overall value I was hoping for. Will see what a weeks worth of burn in does for them.


----------



## zazaboy

try to equalize the bgvp ds1 v1 they have really good sound ... I agree about the bass... but they are still good... can you do comparison agains ibasso it01 thanks... bro


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 3, 2018)

Considering I have to use a cable that cost as much as the earphones themselves to open up the sound. They are different signatures all together. DS1 are definitely for vocal acoustic music. Sounds great with slower stuff and good vocal recordings. IT01 is the more versatile earphone.

Not too fair to judge them at this point as they don't even have a 24 hours of burn in yet. They loose out on stage to the IT01  and I want to say resolution as well. DS1 stage is not bad but they aren't at the IT01 wide stage however. They represent their price points but the IT01 many argue is worth more than price payed in SQ. I would have to agree. DS1? At this point it is a good phone for the price but nothing more to be honest.

Will be using them all this week and I can give a more better description of sound differences but for now these have a ways to go before I feel they are at the IT01 level of SQ.

Another different factor is both do different sound signatures so it will matter what type of signature one likes in a phone. Some may like the mid forward signature on the TN version of the DS1 better than the IT01s more fun signature.


----------



## Lurk650

New CA gear. Not sure if over ear or straight down lol


----------



## vladstef

Lurk650 said:


> New CA gear. Not sure if over ear or straight down lol



First thing I thought was: 'Must be something new from Final Audio', which is a very good thing in terms of design. Very nice and unique looking.


----------



## Lurk650 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just checked their site on work computer:

Plenty more pics

$1300 https://campfireaudio.com/shop/atlas/

$200 https://campfireaudio.com/shop/comet/

Dedicated thread, no memory wire and designed to be used over ear and straight down 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-campfire-comet-and-atlas.876320/


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 4, 2018)

So here is a discovery. It has occured to me what the DS1 is trying to emulate well at least the TN version. Take a look.






This is a graph of the HD650. Yes we are talking the Sennheiser HD650 or more recently HD6XX

Then you got the TN version of the BGVP DS1.






There is a crazy thought. Copy the sound tuning of a famous headphone? 

From HD6XX


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol. Now that I look at em. Wish I had a HD6XX to compare the sound. Lol. 

I got them on the burn and oh by the way. They do scale to a nice amp. They are in deed growing on me. Good deal for $55. Will be interesting to hear them toward the end of the burn in cycle I got them on.


----------



## DarkZenith

Dsnuts said:


> They are in deed growing on me.


Yeah, they tend to do that...


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. Now that I look at em. Wish I had a HD6XX to compare the sound. Lol.
> 
> I got them on the burn and oh by the way. They do scale to a nice amp. They are in deed growing on me. Good deal for $55. Will be interesting to hear them toward the end of the burn in cycle I got them on.


Looks like a very decent discovery. I am waiting for your impressions on those two. Just curious


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 4, 2018)

If anything the DS1 actually has a more focussed bass end vs the mids it looks like vs the HD650. I believe it is due to the open nature of the HD650 the bass end drops off fairly sharply vs the DS1.

BGVP is a suprising company. They seem to know their craft as far as tuning goes. If they did this exact same tuning with some higher end BAs and lets say a graphene for the dynamic. I do believe they could have sold a lot of these DS1s and even charged a bit more for it.  In any case I will take a good listen soon and posts some impressions of their sound once I feel they have a good amount of burn in.

I am more surprised why they changed the tuning to a V shaped for the newer version of the DS1. If people wanted a V shaped BGVP. They could have just bought a DM5 and with better bass end to boot.


----------



## davidcotton

jant71 said:


> Happy Easter to the discovery thread people!
> 
> I am usually one that finds a lot of stuff to discover. Wondering if I missed something. The best, and really only, option for a BT headphone for my needs atm is the MEE Matrix Cinema.
> 
> ...



Have you got this or is it just a publicity shot?  Was just wondering how good they are?  Particular in the isolation stakes?

Thanks


----------



## jant71 (Apr 4, 2018)

^ No, don't have one. I asked if I missed anything as I narrowed down the MEE alone. It seems the choice to buy. Actually the only choice as others just don't offer decent non-app EQ and good battery life while being closer to 200 grams than 300 esp. for an over ear. The JVC option, S90BN, has 3 EQ and 195 grams but is the same price and falls short on a few fronts. 

The pic is just one from the MEE site.


----------



## jant71

Any interest in the Audbos k5 hybrid? 2DD plus 2BA but higher price than DM5 and other cheaper Quad hybrids at $120-ish(now $111).




https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1v4sXbIuYBuNkSmRyq6AA3pXa4/****-AUDBOS-K5-Metal-2BA-2DD-In-Ear-Earphone-Armature-with-Dynamic-4-Units-Hybrid-Headset.jpg


----------



## Lurk650

Audbos is just Magaosi correct?


----------



## jant71 (Apr 6, 2018)

Seems they are split doing their own things now. The Magaosi K5 are 5 BA so not like before.


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> Seems they are split doing there own thing now. The Magaosi K5 are 5 BA so not like before.


Ah ok interesting. This isn't the greatest looking shell but I applaud them for being somewhat original with the design in a market where these Chinese companies keep using the same shells


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Any interest in the Audbos k5 hybrid? 2DD plus 2BA but higher price than DM5 and other cheaper Quad hybrids at $120-ish(now $111).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A all metal shell it's looks beautiful and durable ,


----------



## quodjo105

Can anyone please recommend a good copper cable , mmcx 4.4mm trrs , preferably from AliExpress to use with it01 .


----------



## B9Scrambler

Spur of the moment, I decided to order a set of the Final Audio E2000 when they showed up in my recommended list, on sale on Amazon. How are these not more popular? Elegant, simple design. Delicate sound with a very mild treble and sub-bass lift. Solid sound stage. Picks up fine details with ease. Very natural presentation. They're also tiny, comfortable and have a nice cable. They're fantastic!


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> Spur of the moment, I decided to order a set of the Final Audio E2000 when they showed up in my recommended list, on sale on Amazon. How are these not more popular? Elegant, simple design. Delicate sound with a very mild treble and sub-bass lift. Solid sound stage. Picks up fine details with ease. Very natural presentation. They're also tiny, comfortable and have a nice cable. They're fantastic!



They are popular in Japan where they are made but Final isn't doing much to promote their stuff to the rest of the world. I wanted to get them but I read a few reviews that compared them to Sony MH1c and I think that MH1 would be worth 50$ with a better cable (which essentially is E2000).
Actually, I think that the direct comparison was made with E3000 but they are similar enough.


----------



## davidcotton

B9Scrambler said:


> Spur of the moment, I decided to order a set of the Final Audio E2000 when they showed up in my recommended list, on sale on Amazon. How are these not more popular? Elegant, simple design. Delicate sound with a very mild treble and sub-bass lift. Solid sound stage. Picks up fine details with ease. Very natural presentation. They're also tiny, comfortable and have a nice cable. They're fantastic!



Are they open back or is that just the design?  How is the isolation on them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

davidcotton said:


> Are they open back or is that just the design?  How is the isolation on them?



Semi-open back. Covering it seems to make a difference so I don't think it's just for looks. Haven't used them outdoors yet but I'm not expecting much isolation.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 7, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Spur of the moment, I decided to order a set of the Final Audio E2000 when they showed up in my recommended list, on sale on Amazon. How are these not more popular? Elegant, simple design. Delicate sound with a very mild treble and sub-bass lift. Solid sound stage. Picks up fine details with ease. Very natural presentation. They're also tiny, comfortable and have a nice cable. They're fantastic!



Where is your recommended list? EDIT: got is, it is the one tacitly supplied to amazon.ca. My brainfart! Will order one, too.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 10, 2018)

So anyone here try the new Mackie IEM's? They released the MP-120 (single dynamic driver), MP-220 (dual dynamic), and MP-240 (hybrid with Knowles single BA). http://mackie.com/products/mp-series.


I saw them on sale at a local music store and bought the MP-220 on a whim since I have nor done a dynamic only IEM in a while. So far they are really sounding very nice with big bass and a huge sound stage. The bass is a bit heavy but these are also brand new so I suspect the bass will change over the first 20+  hours. Really like their organic sound,  it is very satisfying.

If I continue to dig these I will have to get a good android cable or possibly a BT cable. So some affordable but good quality suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Otto Motor he want to say amazon recommend to him to buy e2000 on sale for buying, after that he buy. amazon recommend product for him which his interested area


----------



## jant71 (Apr 7, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Spur of the moment, I decided to order a set of the Final Audio E2000 when they showed up in my recommended list, on sale on Amazon. How are these not more popular? Elegant, simple design. Delicate sound with a very mild treble and sub-bass lift. Solid sound stage. Picks up fine details with ease. Very natural presentation. They're also tiny, comfortable and have a nice cable. They're fantastic!



Not more popular cause people are waiting for the E4000/5000 

Oh and cause for some reason people seem more interested in Chi-Fi than Japan-Fi even though Chi-fi is only getting even overall with Japan-Fi and many things in Japan-Fi are from China anyway. If I had to let one go; my Japan-Fi Elecom CB1000 or Chi-Fi B400 it would be the B400. Long live Japan-fi


----------



## B9Scrambler (Apr 7, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Not more popular cause people are waiting for the E4000/5000
> 
> Oh and cause for some reason people seem more interested in Chi-Fi than Japan-Fi even though Chi-fi is only getting even overall with Japan-Fi and many things in Japan-Fi are from China anyway. If I had to let one go; my Japan-Fi Elecom CB1000 or Chi-Fi B400 it would be the B400. Long live Japan-fi



Oooo...eyes will be open for those new E-series models. I could never give up my B400 though. Love it too much. I only wish it used nicer materials for the construction.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 7, 2018)

E5000 and E4000. E5000 looks pretty hot with the stainless and that cable.





These are gonna be popular. MMCX and even better ability should seal the deal!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Those look goooood.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 7, 2018)

I might take that back. If the E5000 are indeed priced at 30,000 Yen that will keep some away unless they are so amazing to lure people away from the Chi-Fi LZ-A5's and the JVC FD's and other stuff in the $250 to $300 range. $149 and the E5000 is a hit no doubt. Almost double that has something to prove after the last $279 Final(the F4100).

I thought perhaps they would go on my list vs. the ADV GT3 both coming in May but the GT3 seems the better deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of an update on the recent Ali sales purchases. It looks like I will get the HK6 in first. I am hoping toward end of this week. I am seeing more 5 star reviews left for the earphones even now than when I first bought them. It seems to be unanimous with the buyers for the earphone. So I am definitely looking forward to spending some quality listening time with them. The HQ6 is interesting. There was zero reviews left on the item when I bought them. It seems people are getting their HQ6 but not as unanimous as the HK6 in reviews. That is Wood easy for you. Leave a negative response and they just edit it. lol. 

In other news I took the BGVP DS1 out of the burner. Listened to them for about 2 tunes and put them back on the burn in. Don't know about them. Kinda so so on how I feel about them. They are a good mid centric iem but not the best resolution thus far.
I find myself thinking they would make great earphones for pod casts and audio books. Tried a new cable on them too and they sound terrible in balanced mode.

In fact something interesting that I found since I have been using more and more in balanced mode lately. Mid forward signatures kinda sucks in balanced. My SD7 plus sounds good in balanced but sounds better single ended. DS1s sound wonky in balanced. Again much better in single end.


----------



## zazaboy

@Dsnuts is the bgvp dm5 better then bgvp ds1 tn version just curious ? I am interested in this iem


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 9, 2018)

Different signature. More bass pronounced but has surprisingly clean mid range and not recessed. I offered my DS1 for sale on the Chinese Iem thread. Not so much my DM5.

DM5 does need a good long burn in and requires an upgraded cable and tips but they are worth doing this with as the sound signature is more on the fun side of things. But upgraded cable and tip and your hovering around the IT01 range in price.  They are a different take on the IT01 sound signature. I still enjoy em. You should just go for the IT01 to be honest with you. Not all that much more in price but I feel the IT01 is a nice upgrade even from the DM5.

At this point I still feel the DM5 is the best earphone BGVP has made thus far. The DS1. I am still kinda figuring out. The tonality is a bit off on them imo.


----------



## zazaboy

thanks for your advice bro.. will consider it .. have a nice day


----------



## Dsnuts

If you only have $55ish to spend then by all means go for em. They are an interesting earphone and one I feel that are worth getting. They sound excellent in balanced too. But if you can scratch out a bit more for the IT01. I still say they are about the best your gonna get for the money.


----------



## waynes world

atomicgarden said:


> I love MEE products and I agree with everything you said
> 
> but for bluetooth with an iPhone its impossible to go back to normal BT after having used beats or apple sets with the W1 chip,
> I don't love the sound of the beats, but normal BT is an insufferable mess compared to apples w1 implementation



Just curious: what do you mean by "normal BT is an insufferable mess"?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 9, 2018)

So this cable was not supposed to get to me till this Thursday. Surprise surprise  this cable is the first to get to me from recent sales.

All I can say is any of you guys doubt what cables can do for earphones. Get yourself a set of these cables. The bad news was the connectors while quality was a bit too thin for my Z5. But was perfect for any other earphones I had with mmcx. First earphone I tried them on was my SD7 plus. OH MAN! SD7 plus sounds like a completely different earphone. Much higher end sounding so dimensional and spacious. I was slack jawed. This cable is the best $62 I have ever spent on any cable to date. From what I know about pure silver is they need a good 200 hours of burn in before they sound their best. This is from an Engineer friend that works for Space X. Lol. I am quite floored just how good the SD7 plus sounds with this cable. Just amazing.

Gonna have to thank Kova for finding this one. Good find my friend. These cables are the bomb diggity!!!





The cables themselves have a soft silicone like coating on them. Very high quality. It is a 4 core but each core is very thick and consists of thinner strands of silver. It does have a bend at the connector but not stiff. Extreme quality and custom like build of this cable. Now that I have them in hand these are worth every penny they are asking for them but at recent sale price I got them for. Unbelievable.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> So this cable was not supposed to get to me till this Thursday. Surprise surprise  this cable is the first to get to me from recent sales.
> 
> All I can say is any of you guys doubt what cables can do for earphones. Get yourself a set of these cables. The bad news was the connectors while quality was a bit too thin for my Z5. But was perfect for any other earphones I had with mmcx. First earphone I tried them on was my SD7 plus. OH MAN! SD7 plus sounds like a completely different earphone. Much higher end sounding so dimensional and spacious. I was slack jawed. This cable is the best $62 I have ever spent on any cable to date. From what I know about pure silver is they need a good 200 hours of burn in before they sound their best. This is from an Engineer friend that works for Space X. Lol. I am quite floored just how good the SD7 plus sounds with this cable. Just amazing.
> 
> ...


When you get them please post some pics, i also want to know how supple are they. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Dsnuts

Considering how much silver content is on these cables they aren't as stiff as you would figure. I am definitely happy with the purchase.


----------



## kova4a

You're lucky. It seems that I won't receive anything this week, so still no SD7 Plus and new cables for me. Glad you like the cable - maybe I should have both two, but I'm sure the other cable I ordered will be great too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

thats a sexy combo!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 9, 2018)

Ya this is one of those items that is actually worth what they are charging for them on the Wood Breezy. They go for $89. I recently bought a hybrid silver copper cable at Lunashops for $100 to use on my Z5. I am happy with that cable as it is one of the few aftermarket cables I can use without spending so much.

These silver cables are not only a bit cheaper but I only wish I can use them on my Sony Z5. All my previous cables give slight changes to the sonic character of my earphones but these cables out of the box made my SD7 plus, an earphone I know very well, jump into a different category in sound.

Keep tabs on this particular cable and wait for the next sale. Or if you feel you have the need for a sonic upgrade to any earphone with mmcx. I give them a whole hearty Recommend!

A boutique cable company selling something of this quality will cost you easily double if not triple what they go for.


----------



## kova4a

Well, they do come with 2-pin connectors to, so not only for mmcx cable upgrades


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya all connector types actually. Never heard the SD7 plus sound this nice. Those BAs in that earphone sound like much higher end BAs. Lol. It sounds spectacular actually. 

I knew the more silver content on the SD7 plus makes them sound better but these cables make them throw out the detail all over your hearing senses. It is very enjoyable and an excellent match for them.  

It is strange that I got this cable so quick. My HK6 shipped almost immediately when I bought them from NiceHCK. I believe a day or two before Woo shipped my silver cable but it got to me the fastest out of everything I ordered. I hope the rest of the stuff I ordered get to me in a similar fashion. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bsoplinger

Dsnuts said:


> …From what I know about pure silver is they need a good 200 hours of burn in before they sound their best.…


I can understand burn-in for IEMs themselves since there's a mechanical movement involved and that it could be possible that some initial repeated movements could effect future movement. But on the cable? Does the wire need time to learn how to conduct electricity? I have no idea what having a cable conducting for a minute instead of 12000 minutes could possibly effect.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


>


Nice,  now SD7+ looks more beautiful and premium , 
this cable have the memory wire portions or not,???


----------



## bsoplinger

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice,  now SD7+ looks more beautiful and premium ,
> this cable have the memory wire portions or not,???


I will agree that those are really purdy lookin'

And considering I've chosen to either make or not make purchases because of how something looked it does make them more desirable to me. Just wish I could afford them. Ever since the first comments about them they've caught my interest and the subsequent ones just add to the frustration. Perhaps it'll be an impetus to get me to go through the dozens of inexpensive IEMs I've purchased in the last 6 months and compare them, keep a few of the nicest and sell the rest to get money towards a SD7+ purchase


----------



## dweaver

OK, been using this MP-220 for a couple days now and I REALLY like the sound signature of this dual dynamic. It is very well tuned. The bass is big without coming across as overblown (initially it was bit over blown but it has been settling down as it gets burned in), the midrange has just a hint od edge to that works well with my music preferences giving singers like Patricia Barber just a hint of sibilance which exists in her recording without being so sharp as to uncomfortable, likewise violins and guitars can have a similar edge to them, treble has vibrancy without crossing into being shrill and fatiguing. Sound stage is huge with excellent left to right planning and very good depth as well. It not quite Z5 big and 3D like but it's closer than anything I have tried recently.

Negatives are comfort (the shell presses on my war at points), cable is sturdy (too sturdy and thick) so would be great for stage workers but not as good for a normal consumer listener. The good news is it is MMCX so works with other cables. I am currently using my B400 cable and it has resolved some of my comfort issues for example. I am going to buy the brainwavz android cable for it next and possibly the MEE Btx1 unless someone knows a better Aptx BT cable option (neck designs are fine too).

Anyone who has a chance to try the 220 might want to give it a whirl. The 240 also looks good for Knowles lovers...


----------



## Dsnuts

bsoplinger said:


> I can understand burn-in for IEMs themselves since there's a mechanical movement involved and that it could be possible that some initial repeated movements could effect future movement. But on the cable? Does the wire need time to learn how to conduct electricity? I have no idea what having a cable conducting for a minute instead of 12000 minutes could possibly effect.



As crazy as it sounds. I have 3 other all siver cables I use on my various gears. Two of them I bought from a friend I met through headfi. Guy is a Engineer by trade, beleive me the guy knows his stuff and makes his own cables. Never seen a headphone he leaves stock. Guy takes apart a headphone and resolders everything with silver and then reterminates them with a balanced connector so he can listen to them all in balanced and silver is always his choice for cables. Guy sold me an 8 core braided 4 ft long silver cable to use with my headphones and he specifically told me to burn the cable in for 200 hours.  

If you frequent high end cable thread you will see posts of guys that mention new cables need to be burned in up towards of 200 hours to really show what the cable can do.. Through my own experience this seems to be the case. I can't speak for your garden variety cables but for silver at least. They do change in tonality and sound expansion once they get the long burn in time. I remember my DT1990 pros I bought a Lavara cables all silver cable used. Guy never used the cable so it was new.  On first listen the DT1990 pro sounded extra spacious that using stock cable but was a bit bright sounding. After letting the cable run in for almost a month the sound became much more natural and with exacting detial one would expect from silver. So it has some validity to the burn in. 

I think most guys would be happy just listening to a new silver cable and calling it a day and eventaully you will get to optimum SQ. So many ways to do the burn in. Cables not needing any type of colored sound or higher volumes. Just listening to headphone using them does the job. 




Ahmad313 said:


> Nice,  now SD7+ looks more beautiful and premium ,
> this cable have the memory wire portions or not,???



Yes it does. Has an extra clear sheath on the connector portion.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 10, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @Dsnuts is the bgvp dm5 better then bgvp ds1 tn version just curious ? I am interested in this iem



So I took out my DM5 and DS1 and compared the two. The DM5 is a better sounding earphone to my ears. Sounds more higher end. Better micro details. Better bass. Mids actually sounds cleaner over the DS1. DS1 sounds murky listening to them right after the DM5. and this is using an upgraded cable on the DS1.

IMO the DM5 is the best BGVP earphone. DS1 has a unique mid forward signature but clarity and definition is lacking. DM5 has no issues with clarity or detailing. I am surprised that the Chinese thread is plastered with praise for the DS1 yet the older DM5 is a better earphone to my ears. I can see how mid forward guys might like the DS1 but to my ears it doesn't do a single thing better over the DM5. I can see this mid forward signture working much better for an actual open head can but for in ears ends up sounding just OK especially when lacking clarity and detail. Nothing like the praise I have seen for them to be honest.

Not to mention the DM5 sounds great in single end or balanced. Not so much for the DS1. In balanced it sounds too mid forward doesn't sound balanced at all in balanced mode Only works on single ended. To my ears the DS1 sounds like an experimental earphone and not something that is polished from a tuning aspect. Almost like a Beta version of the DS1 which might have been the reason why there is a newer retuned version of the DS1.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> So I took out my DM5 and DS1 and compared the two. The DM5 is a better sounding earphone to my ears. Sounds more higher end. Better micro details. Better bass. Mids actually sounds cleaner over the DS1. DS1 sounds murky listening to them right after the DM5. and this is using an upgraded cable on the DS1.
> 
> IMO the DM5 is the best BGVP earphone. DS1 has a unique mid forward signature but clarity and definition is lacking. DM5 has no issues with clarity or detailing. I am surprised that the Chinese thread is plastered with praise for the DS1 yet the older DM5 is a better earphone to my ears. I can see how mid forward guys might like the DS1 but to my ears it doesn't do a single thing better over the DM5. I can see this mid forward signture working much better for an actual open head can but for in ears ends up sounding just OK especially when lacking clarity and detail. Nothing like the praise I have seen for them to be honest.
> 
> Not to mention the DM5 sounds great in single end or balanced. Not so much for the DS1. In balanced it sounds too mid forward doesn't sound balanced at all in balanced mode Only works on single ended.



Some commented that the dm5 might be too fun/ bass overload. Is it so? What genre will this iem work?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 10, 2018)

For one the DM5 is one of those earphones that need some TLC before they shine. Out of the box none of the cables or tips are actually optimized for the sound tuning on the DM5. So the only catch with the DM5 is they did their RnD for the actual materials of the earphones being a 4 driver IEM 2 BAs and 2 grapahene dynamics in a metal housing and threw in the cheapest accessories possible around the earphones. ( SD7s are guilty of this as well.)

They need a very long burn in cycle for the drivers to mesh. They need a better quality copper cable or SPC depending on your taste of more natural tonality, Copper or for a more slightly brighter tone with added detail SPC. They have a V shaped sound but more due to the bass and the treble being emphasized more than the mids being recessed. the mids are actually done well. In fact in head to head comparison to the DS1 just now. The mids actually is not only cleaner but more articulate between the two. I can most certainly pick out details better on the DM5. It is suprising but I can listen to any genre on the DM5. Sure it has bass emphasis more sub bass than mid bass. So bass genres are it's strong suit but something like acoustic and vocals don't sound lacking at all.

I remember once I got my SD7s I was thinking of selling off my DM5. Every time I hear them. They hold their own. In fact I have grown to love the sound of the DM5 to the point they are a permanent part of my iem line up. Was the sole reason why I tried the DS1.  DS1 is not on the same level of sonics as the DM5 imo.

About the bass. Only shows it's grunt when it is in the tune. Never comes out when it is not. Proably my favorite aspect of the DM5.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> As crazy as it sounds. I have 3 other all siver cables I use on my various gears. Two of them I bought from a friend I met through headfi. Guy is a Engineer by trade, beleive me the guy knows his stuff and makes his own cables. Never seen a headphone he leaves stock. Guy takes apart a headphone and resolders everything with silver and then reterminates them with a balanced connector so he can listen to them all in balanced and silver is always his choice for cables. Guy sold me an 8 core braided 4 ft long silver cable to use with my headphones and he specifically told me to burn the cable in for 200 hours.
> 
> If you frequent high end cable thread you will see posts of guys that mention new cables need to be burned in up towards of 200 hours to really show what the cable can do.. Through my own experience this seems to be the case. I can't speak for your garden variety cables but for silver at least. They do change in tonality and sound expansion once they get the long burn in time. I remember my DT1990 pros I bought a Lavara cables all silver cable used. Guy never used the cable so it was new.  On first listen the DT1990 pro sounded extra spacious that using stock cable but was a bit bright sounding. After letting the cable run in for almost a month the sound became much more natural and with exacting detial one would expect from silver. So it has some validity to the burn in.
> 
> ...


So how now the SD7plus with silver cable hold his position against the LZ-A5  specially in soundstage depth/height and layering/separation of instruments .

2nd :- that clear sheath can be removable or not


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a good question. I think I will wait till I get the new filters for the A5 and let my silver cable burn in a bit before doing any A/B testing. Also should get my NiceHCK HK6 in soon. 

Will let you know. The Sheath can be removed but would hate to cut the coating that covers the silver. Can be done however.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got my BGVP DM5's out after been listening to the Kinera Seed's for a few days, stuck on some deep house and WOW! Go even deeper than my TFZ Exclusive 5's


----------



## B9Scrambler

DM5 has awesome bass


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that bass is another reason why I keep them around. Not the most resolving or spacious sound but to my ears they have that fun factor that just lets you enjoy your tunes.


----------



## manukmanohar

Anyone tried magaosi x3? wanted to hear more impressions about this iem, as i wasn't able to find reviews


----------



## Dsnuts

New iem. If you would like to take one for headfi. I am sure others would like to read your impressions of them. This is how we discover new phones. 







25db sound insulation, creating comfortable personal music space ,
Custom gold-plated plug
Copper and silver-plated mixed hand-woven cable
Unique frequency-division technology
Knowles and custom balanced armature
Imported resin material and handmade cavity
*Specification*


Model: X3
Driver: 3 Balanced Armatures (*Knowles 22955 , 2968 , 33518*)

Impedance: 21ohm
Frequency response: 20 Hz-20000 Hz
Sensitivity: 118db
Distortion:≤1%
L&R channel balance sensitivity:≤2db
Max input power : 10mw
Cable Length: 120cm
Wire material: copper and silver-plated mixed cable
Connector: MMCX
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated
*Package*


Magaosi X3
Magaosi B3 MMCX Bluetooth cable
8 pairs of silicone eartips
Carry case


----------



## dweaver

OK, I swapped the cable on this MP-220 and tried some of my own tips and that resolved all comfort and ergonomic issues for me. Have to say that right now this IEM is one of the best IEM's I have owned musically speaking. It's been a while since I have owned anything that made me notice something new in my music and these are doing that in spades. I would not have believed I could hear this much detail from simple dynamic drivers but I have been surprised several times today and the sound stage is simply superb.

These are not for the faint of heart though as I suspect most would find the default cable and tips insufficient but for those willing to mine their stock of cables and tips I think this IEM would impress the hell out of you. 

So DS which affordable silver coated Android cable would your recommend? It's that or I am going to just buy the brainwavz android MMCX cable or possibly that BTX1 BT cable...


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> New iem. If you would like to take one for headfi. I am sure others would like to read your impressions of them. This is how we discover new phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hybrid?  That's a little unusual these day's isn't it?


----------



## atomicgarden

waynes world said:


> Just curious: what do you mean by "normal BT is an insufferable mess"?



sorry if this is a little off topic, I originally replied to the MEE post, I would love a MEE or ATH BT headphones as I really like how they sound but I hate how badly BT works.

the slowness in connecting, having to disconnect before connecting to another device, connections that drop, it just feels so beta and primitive. 
I hated my beats studio before W1, I had the connection brake and it left my phone playing through its speakers on a full rush hour train, never used them again afterwards besides a few times on a long flight just for the noice cancelation.

e.g. if I take them out now and turn them on they will connect to a random( last used?) device and hence 2 out of 3 I have no sound on what I want to play, that means I have to disconnect them on 1 of my other devices, then I have to go in BT settings on the device I want to use and connect them again. Why would anyone go through this? How is this an improvement over a wired headphone that was just plug and play?
I can't believe I spend 300 euros on a headphone that embarrassed me on the train and makes me go hunt through settings on several devices before I can use it.

W1 is fast and flawless, I hope one day all BT will be like this.
The new beats studio with w1 are a joy to use, not my preferred sound signature, but the connection technology is perfect switching between iPad, iPhone and my Mac is easy and instant.


----------



## atomicgarden

On a different note, I am going to but Final e5000/e4000 in Japan next month, I will let you know what I think about them. 
Might also get a f4100/f7200 to compare, my earshells are completely deformed from wrestling and a lot of good IEM hurt my ears physically, the final audio shape seems like a great solution for me.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks DS all of those look great I will think about which way to go.


----------



## Dsnuts

davidcotton said:


> No hybrid?  That's a little unusual these day's isn't it?



Ya it is almsot counter intuitive to not bring out a hybrid now a days. But no reason why you can't have a great sounding earphone with 3 BAs. 



dweaver said:


> Thanks DS all of those look great I will think about which way to go.



Seems the mods have been active cleanind up the thread this morning. PM me if need some links to them cables.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is almsot counter intuitive to not bring out a hybrid now a days. But no reason why you can't have a great sounding earphone with 3 BAs.



One of my favourites was the old westone 3.  Actually tempted to give this one a try.  Most of the hybrid stuff wouldn't have the isolation I need where I work (where I listen to music most of the time).

See Penon have these in stock.  How long does it take to ship to europe?

Thanks


----------



## waynes world

atomicgarden said:


> sorry if this is a little off topic, I originally replied to the MEE post, I would love a MEE or ATH BT headphones as I really like how they sound but I hate how badly BT works.
> 
> the slowness in connecting, having to disconnect before connecting to another device, connections that drop, it just feels so beta and primitive.
> I hated my beats studio before W1, I had the connection brake and it left my phone playing through its speakers on a full rush hour train, never used them again afterwards besides a few times on a long flight just for the noice cancelation.
> ...



Thanks for that explanation. I'm okay with the the non-W1 functionality, but after reading your input, I want W1 on everything as well!


----------



## Dsnuts

davidcotton said:


> One of my favourites was the old westone 3.  Actually tempted to give this one a try.  Most of the hybrid stuff wouldn't have the isolation I need where I work (where I listen to music most of the time).
> 
> See Penon have these in stock.  How long does it take to ship to europe?
> 
> Thanks



Penon ships much faster that stuff out of Aliexpress. Pending on where your at but 2-3 weeks I would guess.  I live in the middle of the US and stuff gets to me a bit less than 2 weeks.


----------



## geagle

davidcotton said:


> One of my favourites was the old westone 3.  Actually tempted to give this one a try.  Most of the hybrid stuff wouldn't have the isolation I need where I work (where I listen to music most of the time).
> 
> See Penon have these in stock.  How long does it take to ship to europe?
> 
> Thanks


In addition to what dsnuts already said, you can also opt for the faster shipping service with Penon. It generally costs +$10, but it's quite fast (like 1 week-10 days). Penon is also nice to speak to, to organize things like customs declarations etc.... they really care about their clients, and what they can do to help.

if you're not in much of a hurry, the default shipping service (free) does take around 3 weeks or so, sometimes a bit more (up to 4), sometimes a bit less.


----------



## Dsnuts

@dweaver   Penonaudio just got these Fiio Bluetooth cables. Looks really nice. The difference in this cable from the one I posted last night is clearly the battery life. This cable gives a respectable 10 hours. vs the 4 or so of the one I posted last night. https://penonaudio.com/fiio-rc-bt.html


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> Thanks for that explanation. I'm okay with the the non-W1 functionality, but after reading your input, I want W1 on everything as well!



New Qualcomm 5100 chip stuff is coming pretty soon.
https://www.qualcomm.com/news/relea...kthrough-low-power-bluetooth-audio-soc-series
This is what I want on everything


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> New Qualcomm 5100 chip stuff is coming pretty soon.
> https://www.qualcomm.com/news/relea...kthrough-low-power-bluetooth-audio-soc-series
> This is what I want on everything



I'm not sure if that would address the issues that atomicgarden was speaking of, but that is interesting nonetheless!


----------



## dweaver

Dsnuts said:


> @dweaver   Penonaudio just got these Fiio Bluetooth cables. Looks really nice. The difference in this cable from the one I posted last night is clearly the battery life. This cable gives a respectable 10 hours. vs the 4 or so of the one I posted last night. https://penonaudio.com/fiio-rc-bt.html



Thanks DS, I will check those out. This also looks very interesting because it supports Aptx-hd which my LG V20 happens to have.

https://www.bluewaveaudio.ca/produc...mplifier-bluetooth-headphones/?v=3e8d115eb4b3


----------



## jant71

waynes world said:


> I'm not sure if that would address the issues that atomicgarden was speaking of, but that is interesting nonetheless!



I don't have those problems at all but It may come down to how you use devices and the gear and how it pairs. I have Sony BT and flawless performance. NFC can help since you what you put together will pair so you won't have things connecting to something else. Headphones can connect to different things at the same time w/o issue if they are multipoint. Right hardware no issues. W1 isn't the only route to flawless execution like Apple always tries to make you think


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I like BAs in 3s. One of my favorites being XBA-3, IM03, I have had some single BA earphones and double but something always lacking with a single or double. More complete sound with 3 BAs IMO but with 6 doubling that number I do hope my money I just spend was for good reason.
> 
> It is not often I just buy out of the blue but something about these earphones and the HQ6 both intrigue me to the point I had to try em. Will see which one ends up on top.



When I began buying earphones & earbuds, in 2016, one of the first I bought from NiceHCK, because of its small size, was the Remax RM-600M.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Armature-Headphone-DIY-HIFI/32576534823.html
The RM-600M is no longer available from them, but it is on Amazon, and BangGood.
It's apparently a dual Balanced Armature model, which has surprisingly good Bass, for such a tiny housing - even with large tips on them, they fit in my ears far enough that they're comfortable for sleeping.


----------



## superuser1

@Dsnuts You posted a link for a cable a few pages back and i cant find it for the life of me. Could you please share it with me when you have time. Thanks


----------



## DBaldock9

jant71 said:


> New Qualcomm 5100 chip stuff is coming pretty soon.
> https://www.qualcomm.com/news/relea...kthrough-low-power-bluetooth-audio-soc-series
> This is what I want on everything



From reading the Press Release, it appears that the Bluetooth QCC5100 SoC  is a Receiver - since they say, "...designed to help manufacturers develop a new generation of compact, feature-rich, wireless earbuds, hearables and headsets."
The companies that make the small DAPs (Cayin, Fiio, Shanling, etc), probably won't be incorporating this chip, unless it can also Transmit...


----------



## bsoplinger

superuser1 said:


> @Dsnuts You posted a link for a cable a few pages back and i cant find it for the life of me. Could you please share it with me when you have time. Thanks


That's because it was from the-store-that-shall-not-be-named-nor-linked-to. So you'll need to ask him in pm for the info.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I've got this BT cable and like it a lot :

https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-silver-plated-bluetooth-iem-cable.html?search=Bluetooth%20cable


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I've got this BT cable and like it a lot :
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-silver-plated-bluetooth-iem-cable.html?search=Bluetooth%20cable



Do you have comfort or annoyance issues with the 'control' pieces being offset from one another? In my experience, I much prefer the BT cables that have the dual control pieces symmetrical. When they're offset, they just seem to lay in an odd fashion, and can even loosen the seal on 1 of the sides when they don't have memory wires (which the cable you posted does have memory wires).


----------



## snip3r77

It's been 11 days since Ali sale.

T2 is shipped but not picked up.
Initially,  seller said that usually they will ship but info is very slow to update * lie *
Upon pressing further after 10 days, they said they do not have stock

I'm considering to cancel my order and won't be buying from NICEHCK no more.


----------



## vladstef

snip3r77 said:


> It's been 11 days since Ali sale.
> 
> T2 is shipped but not picked up.
> Initially,  seller said that usually they will ship but info is very slow to update * lie *
> ...



I've seen posts here about T2, apparently they are struggling to manufacture them and the issue is not related to NiceHCK (Outside of the fact that they are selling them in a pre-order mode essentially)


----------



## dweaver

Thanks Peter I was looking at that cable as well. As much as I like the Bluewave device it appears to have some issues that concern me regarding potential hiss and possible issues with accidental volume changes so I think I am going to just go Aptx for now and try one of these cables.


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> It's been 11 days since Ali sale.
> 
> T2 is shipped but not picked up.
> Initially,  seller said that usually they will ship but info is very slow to update * lie *
> ...



You aren't the only one with shipping issues. My HK6 I odered on sale day is in shipping limbo. According to my tracker it is in an air plane over some Ocean somewhere and has not landed anywhere in the US apparently for over a week. Unless the carrier air plane plunged into the Ocean I have no idea what is happening with my earphones. 

The only real struggle with getting stuff from Aliexpress is in deed their shipping. Never realized how good we have it with Amazon here in the US untill you deal with shipping from Aliexpress.


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> You aren't the only one with shipping issues. My HK6 I odered on sale day is in shipping limbo. According to my tracker it is in an air plane over some Ocean somewhere and has not landed anywhere in the US apparently for over a week. Unless the carrier air plane plunged into the Ocean I have no idea what is happening with my earphones.
> 
> The only real struggle with getting stuff from Aliexpress is in deed their shipping. Never realized how good we have it with Amazon here in the US untill you deal with shipping from Aliexpress.



Well, the AE delays are a given, so when you add a big sale on top and things can get bad. For instance, the cables I ordered before you apparently were dispatched only yesterday. And AE has been using Singpost for some time - don't know what happened with it. I have so much fond memories of Singpost and receiving stuff I ordered from LMUE in 4-5 days, but nowadays one's being taught on daily basis that patience is a virtue - there has to be some sort of agenda behind this shipping times trying to compete against the shipping 100 years ago.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just been chatting with our buddy Danny Bai. He got it worst than all of us. Bought 3 cables from Aliexpress and there hasen't been a shipping update for over a month. Unreal. To claim your money back you have to wait something like 2 months. Lol.


----------



## kova4a (Apr 12, 2018)

He should have patience. I'm complaining now, but I haven't been impatient to receive a package in quite some time and on several occasions I had to wait more than 2 months to receive a package. So far I've received all of them eventually, but of course such delays are ridiculous in this day and age. I have a lot of gear and a ton of work to keep me occupied but I imagine what it is if you're just getting into this game and you just spent most of your money on something you might have to wait months to receive. Personally, I am fully aware of the time I might have to wait and I still do it for some reason - even now when I can afford any shipping and taxes, I'm still super cheap


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 12, 2018)

So apparently there is a newer addition to the SD7 hybrid. A newer black model.







These are still available as well.


----------



## kova4a (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah, I posted about it in the chi-fi thread, interestingly enough a week or so ago more AE seller had this as an option and now there's only one. Honestly, given my experience with hybrids I don't know at what time I'll make another step to try a cheap hybrid. And if I seem more chatty than usual that's because I haven't slept in 40 hours and am currently enjoying a bottle of billeit rye, which gets a seal of approval.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the white SD7 hybrids in my ears as I type. Man I enjoy these. To be honest the real reason why my renewed interest in Chi fi is because of these earphones. For guys that have  not followed this thread. I kinda got the SD7 hybrid on a whim. During Aliexpress 11/11 sale last year. Tried to cancel it twice but the vendor refuesed to cancel them on me. Lol.  Glad they didn't. Little did I know how good these earphones are. Naturally they were so good I had to get the newer SD7 plus with 7 BAs. 

Been enjoying both ever since. Both SD7s represent some very nice bang for bucks. Now I eagery away the new HK6 and HQ6. Both earphones in shipping limbo.


----------



## dweaver

So, Penon it is for me then LOL. It will be bad enough waiting from them for what ever cable I buy... 

BTW I will happily continue to use these lowly Dual Dynamic IEM's, best sound I have heard since the failure of my Z5's...


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> I have the white SD7 hybrids in my ears as I type. Man I enjoy these. To be honest the real reason why my renewed interest in Chi fi is because of these earphones. For guys that have  not followed this thread. I kinda got the SD7 hybrid on a whim. During Aliexpress 11/11 sale last year. Tried to cancel it twice but the vendor refuesed to cancel them on me. Lol.  Glad they didn't. Little did I know how good these earphones are. Naturally they were so good I had to get the newer SD7 plus with 7 BAs.
> 
> Been enjoying both ever since. Both SD7s represent some very nice bang for bucks. Now I eagery away the new HK6 and HQ6. Both earphones in shipping limbo.


HI can you tell me the difference between the sd7 and sd7 plus in terms of sound characteristics  I'm trying to decide  between those two,Thanks


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> Do you have comfort or annoyance issues with the 'control' pieces being offset from one another? In my experience, I much prefer the BT cables that have the dual control pieces symmetrical. When they're offset, they just seem to lay in an odd fashion, and can even loosen the seal on 1 of the sides when they don't have memory wires (which the cable you posted does have memory wires).



I haven't really thought about it so I'd guess that's a good thing


----------



## peter123

vladstef said:


> I've seen posts here about T2, apparently they are struggling to manufacture them and the issue is not related to NiceHCK (Outside of the fact that they are selling them in a pre-order mode essentially)



Yeah,  there's a reason that I don't like HCK.....


----------



## DBaldock9

lucasbrea said:


> HI can you tell me the difference between the sd7 and sd7 plus in terms of sound characteristics  I'm trying to decide  between those two,Thanks



@Dsnuts  did a pretty good comparison of the SD7, SD7 Plus, and LZ A5 for me - over on the A5 thread - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a5.867896/page-65#post-14168795


----------



## Dsnuts

@lucasbrea  This is a comparison I did a while back between the SD7 and the SD7 plus.

So I have been going back n forth from the Hybrid SD7 to the Plus SD7 and the more I get used to hearing the plus model the more I can tell the differences between the two models
I was testing out the treble on both and vocals in the mids and my initial thought of the hybrid model having more treble energy was correct. The hybrid is more closer to a U signature vs a W on the plus model. However the real differences comes from the treble area. Upper treble on the plus model is clearly heard but is not as emphasized as the Hybrid. There seems to be a bit more emphasis in the 5-7K range in the hybrid model too. The tonality is a bit brighter on the hybrid due to the upper mids and highs having more energy on the hybrid model vs the Plus.

While both models are good at staying away from sibilance. It is the plus model that win for vocal refinement with a touch less treble emphasis especially upper treble. The plus model has a slight warmth and better overall smoothness to the sound while the hybrid model is a bit more dryer sounding. The real crazy thing about these 2 is how bass emphasis is very identical to each other. While one is clearly using a dynamic for bass and you would figure that is where the hybrid model will clearly win over the plus.

I don't think so. The plus has an agility to the bass end the hybrid model is lacking a bit in. It is not a slow bass per se but due to the bass clearly being emphasized. You have to be a fan of bass in order to like these two models. The bass adapts to each tune better on the plus. Big and rumbly when it needs to be and no where to be found on bass light tracks.. I think tonality wise the bass end of the plus model also has a slight edge over the hybrid model. The bass just sounds smoother especially in the subs.

So in conclusion. I still think the hybrid SD7 is excellent but the more I am hearing the SD7 plus the more I am appreciating the slight refinements from bass to the mid ranges and toning down treble end some from the hybrid model. Some guys might actually prefer the more energetic treble end of the hybrids more so that is a matter of taste and to be honest the bass end is where I find almost identical in function and form with the edge going to the plus model for being able to pull off a very dynamic sounding bass end while using some BAs to do so. Very impressive.

Balanced out of both earphones are excellent and I think guys who are willing to give these a try will be rewarded with a very dimensional enjoyable earphone for not that much money. Hidden gems. both of em ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 12, 2018)

The SD7 hybrid actually has the better more even balanced sound, especially using it balanced out.  but it is the more refinements of the plus model that warrants the extra cost. To be honest I like em both equally but there is a bit of extra juice when it comes to vocals on the SD7 plus model especially using a silver cable.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I hope I'll soon get to hear the sd7 plus. I don't have high expectations, so if it manages to fare well among the sub-$200 competition that would be a win. A this point though I would be happy even it it only beats the sub-$100 competition


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> @lucasbrea  This is a comparison I did a while back between the SD7 and the SD7 plus.
> 
> So I have been going back n forth from the Hybrid SD7 to the Plus SD7 and the more I get used to hearing the plus model the more I can tell the differences between the two models
> I was testing out the treble on both and vocals in the mids and my initial thought of the hybrid model having more treble energy was correct. The hybrid is more closer to a U signature vs a W on the plus model. However the real differences comes from the treble area. Upper treble on the plus model is clearly heard but is not as emphasized as the Hybrid. There seems to be a bit more emphasis in the 5-7K range in the hybrid model too. The tonality is a bit brighter on the hybrid due to the upper mids and highs having more energy on the hybrid model vs the Plus.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this appreciated


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 12, 2018)

For guys that are interested in getting a pair of SD7. Be careful with the connectors. It is not as solid as I would like but not terrible either. Also when purchasing. Make sure you get just the earphones themselves. The cable these come with is a complete joke. This is the cable to go with.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...277.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.6aa65c8aOVGGfb  These can be bought cheaper when on sale of course but is completely worth the asking price for them.

They sell the 4 core variety on Amazon for $30 but you gotta go 8 cores.


----------



## jant71

Saw this 6+1 hybrid(dynamic plus 29689 and 30017 armatures) on CKLewis store...https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-sport-Earphone-With/1727211_32859510270.html


----------



## dweaver (Apr 12, 2018)

What a difference a cable can make...

I threw on a Sony HF3 android cable I had kicking around on my MP-220 so I could have a Mic and been using them all day without issue. But something made me decide to switch back to the B400 cable. The difference was immediate and dramatic, treble improved, detail retrieval improved, balance improved. It was like I was in a dimly lit room and suddenly someone turned on the lights...


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> For guys that are interested in getting a pair of SD7. Be careful with the connectors. It is not as solid as I would like but not terrible either. Also when purchasing. Make sure you get just the earphones themselves. The cable these come with is a complete joke. This is the cable to go with.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...277.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.6aa65c8aOVGGfb  These can be bought cheaper when on sale of course but is completely worth the asking price for them.
> 
> They sell the 4 core variety on Amazon for $30 but you gotta go 8 cores.



I agree with Ds this.
I am not sure about the new black  sd7 hybrid. But for the white one, connectors are not that great. Also the cable provided was not that great.It sounded good with sd7, but quality was very bad.
It started developing issues soon and started to cut off every now and then.
So I will also second Ds, is better to buy a better cable.
When it comes to sd7 plus, I feel it's much more cable dependant. 
The cable I got with the sd7 plus was bad. It sounded very narrow and started making me feel a little closterfobic. My source also didn't help much which is hidizs ap200.
So ordered some cables in the sale last week.
I liked sd7 (hybrid) a little more because it has a little sparkle. Where as with sd7 plus it felt smooth didn't have that sparkle on top. I am not so sensitive to treble so take it with a pouch of salt if you are treble sensitive.
All these are based on the cables I had which are not so great.
Hoping that it will be better with new cables.


----------



## Apputty

Just thought that I will take a pic of sd7 vs sd7 plus connectors and share as well.
By the way black one is sd7 plus and white one is sd7.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 12, 2018)

Apputty said:


> I agree with Ds this.
> I am not sure about the new black  sd7 hybrid. But for the white one, connectors are not that great. Also the cable provided was not that great.It sounded good with sd7, but quality was very bad.
> It started developing issues soon and started to cut off every now and then.
> So I will also second Ds, is better to buy a better cable.
> ...



For me I like using the hybrid model using my N5ii which has a more musical full bodied sound for a source. The plus model works better with more neutral sources my ZX300A and Shanling M3s. Tips cable sources adds to the musical chemistry that lets the SD7s shine. I agree that hybrid model has more sparkle this is the reason why a silver coated copper or silver cables does wonders for the plus model using my spiral dots/ wide bore tips and a little mod to place them on the nozzle.

The hybrid model I am using a hybrid cable. This one here.


----------



## dweaver

Decided to go with Fiio Rc-bt. Liked the extra battery life and it looks more stable for when I start power walking and jogging.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh yay! My HK6 has landed in Chicago. I should have them in my mits early next week. Should be very interesing to hear one of the most unanimous 5 star rated new earphones from NiceHCK.

In the mean while I am loving the sound of the SD7 plus I got in my ears as I type with my new silver cable attached to it. Will report as soon as I get the HK6.

By the way it is just a theory I have but. You guys notice how close NiceHCK is to the site that can't be mentioned? Lol. They have an item that is exactly the same equivalent earphone or cable/ accessories to the other site. More than a quinkidink? I bet they are run by the same people.

If my theory runs true. I could have blindly bought two of the same earphones with different housings. Will know soon enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

dweaver said:


> Decided to go with Fiio Rc-bt. Liked the extra battery life and it looks more stable for when I start power walking and jogging.



Gotta give us a report on how that cable is. I am interested myself. Ya you can't beat 10 hours battery life. Seems to be so much more than any of the other cables I have seen.


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yay! My HK6 has landed in Chicago. I should have them in my mits early next week. Should be very interesing to hear one of the most unanimous 5 star rated new earphones from NiceHCK.
> 
> In the mean while I am loving the sound of the SD7 plus I got in my ears as I type with my new silver cable attached to it. Will report as soon as I get the HK6.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see a comparative between HK6 and Sd7 plus, just saying


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yay! My HK6 has landed in Chicago. I should have them in my mits early next week. Should be very interesing to hear one of the most unanimous 5 star rated new earphones from NiceHCK.
> 
> In the mean while I am loving the sound of the SD7 plus I got in my ears as I type with my new silver cable attached to it. Will report as soon as I get the HK6.
> 
> ...


The two stores are not run by the same peoples and actually they are rivals to each other and some folks says that the Nice one play a big role to banned the other one here,


----------



## Dsnuts

All in due time my friend. 7 BAs vs 6 BAs. I am certain it will come down to how good they are tuned and what level of BAs they are using. The one aspect I do like about the Hk6 housing/ formfactor. The shells look more roomier/ larger than the SD7s.  I am of the thought roomier is never a bad thing when it comes to multi BAs or multi drivers for that matter.  

I think if I was to nit pick a bit about the SD7s is that they could have used a larger housing for a more spacious larger stage. The stage is adequate and what I would consider average for the SD7s and the plus model. I do like their ability to isolate especially the plus model but I would be willing to give up some of that isolation for a more wider and deeper sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 13, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> The two stores are not run by the same peoples and actually they are rivals to each other and some folks says that the Nice one play a big role to banned the other one here,



Banned the other one so folks can shop at the other store.  I know how that goes. There is a boutique computer manufacturer here in the US called cyberpower PC Always in competition with their rivals Ibuypowerpc.  Owned by the same people. Lol. I have seen this before. Again not a fact but you gotta look at all the goods they sell. It is one and the same.

I suppose it was bad on my part to assume this but. Even the warning how you can't cancel an earphone order due to them being custom made. Exact same wording. lol. Anyway I will leave this topic as I would actually like to mention where I get my cables and earphones from on the discovery thread. As I feel they are both good for earphone consumers.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 13, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta give us a report on how that cable is. I am interested myself. Ya you can't beat 10 hours battery life. Seems to be so much more than any of the other cables I have seen.


Will do. I ordered from bigbargononline on ebay (easier for me)


Dsnuts said:


> Gotta give us a report on how that cable is. I am interested myself. Ya you can't beat 10 hours battery life. Seems to be so much more than any of the other cables I have seen.


Will do. I ordered from bigbargononline on ebay (easier for me) and when I woke up this morning I had 3 emails from ebay and one from the seller personally and the item was already shipped...

Pretty sure I used the same seller on a couple IEM's in the past and had the same stellar service.


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> Will do. I ordered from bigbargononline on ebay (easier for me)
> 
> Will do. I ordered from bigbargononline on ebay (easier for me) and when I woke up this morning I had 3 emails from ebay and one from the seller personally and the item was already shipped...
> 
> Pretty sure I used the same seller on a couple IEM's in the past and had the same stellar service.



That's the ebay store of penonaudio


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> All in due time my friend. 7 BAs vs 6 BAs. I am certain it will come down to how good they are tuned and what level of BAs they are using. The one aspect I do like about the Hk6 housing/ formfactor. The shells look more roomier/ larger than the SD7s.  I am of the thought roomier is never a bad thing when it comes to multi BAs or multi drivers for that matter.
> 
> I think if I was to nit pick a bit about the SD7s is that they could have used a larger housing for a more spacious larger stage. The stage is adequate and what I would consider average for the SD7s and the plus model. I do like their ability to isolate especially the plus model but I would be willing to give up some of that isolation for a more wider and deeper sound.


Eagerly waiting for your comparison.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> You aren't the only one with shipping issues. My HK6 I odered on sale day is in shipping limbo. According to my tracker it is in an air plane over some Ocean somewhere and has not landed anywhere in the US apparently for over a week. Unless the carrier air plane plunged into the Ocean I have no idea what is happening with my earphones.
> 
> The only real struggle with getting stuff from Aliexpress is in deed their shipping. Never realized how good we have it with Amazon here in the US untill you deal with shipping from Aliexpress.



They replied and will ship in 2 days' time ( which is Monday ) . I doubt it will happen


----------



## dweaver

peter123 said:


> That's the ebay store of penonaudio


that's actually awesome news , I always wanted to try Penon Audio and now I know I have and can continue to do so easily because Ebay is simpler for me to use.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> That's the ebay store of penonaudio



I wonder why they wouldn't change the name of the store to PenonAudio?

You can easily change your ebay name (without losing any feedback etc). I would have bought from them long ago if it sid 'PenonAudio' vs 'bigbargainonline'.


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't change the name of the store to PenonAudio?
> 
> You can easily change your ebay name (without losing any feedback etc). I would have bought from them long ago if it sid 'PenonAudio' vs 'bigbargainonline'.


I have no idea why they don't. I remember looking for something that I thought was exclusive to Penon but I was lazy and just did a Google search by the item name knowing I'd get the Penon link in the results. I was surprised to see an eBay link and I emailed the seller asking how they managed to get it because I thought only Penon had it. Their reply that they were Penon made me think the same thing. Even more so when their reply to me asking if they preferred to purchase via their store or eBay and their answer of whichever doesn't matter to them.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 13, 2018)

I bet they had the ebay store before the Penon Audio website and didn't want to mess with their ebay identity because customers wouldn't know who they were if they changed the name. At the same time that name might not have been available for a domain name so they used Penon Audio when they set up the site.


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

dweaver said:


> I bet they had the ebay store before the Penon Audio website and didn't want to mess with their ebay identity because customers wouldn't know who they were if they changed the name. At the same time that name might not have been available for a domain name so they used Penon Audio when they set up the site.



Uh, even more confused now: http://stores.ebay.com/Penon-HiFi

Penon Audio store maintained by a user named "penonaudio", based out of HongKong. If that doesn't sound like the real Penon Audio, I don't know what would!

So that begs the question - who is bigbargainonline, and why isn't Penon using the "real" penonaudio instead?

I've been using ebay for 20 years, and have operated numerous ebay stores. I have no idea why someone would do this, when all it would do would erode your brand identity.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 13, 2018)

BBO has been around since 2006. Penonaudio ebay store is only since 2016 and the PenonAudio website since 2013. I would think they value BBO and it's brand identity and they can add Penon ebay store for the "younger generation" that are familiar with Penon Audio to be comfortable with w/o killing off the BBO name. I go back with BBO and it is because of BBO that they made a success and were able to become Penon Audio. If BBO fails there is no Penon Audio


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> BBO has been around since 2006. Penonaudio ebay store is only since 2016 and the PenonAudio website since 2013. I would think they value BBO and it's brand identity and they can add Penon ebay store for the "younger generation" that are familiar with Penon Audio to be comfortable with w/o killing off the BBO name. I go back with BBO and it is because of BBO that they made a success and were able to become Penon Audio. If BBO fails there is no Penon Audio


exactly...


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah, makes sense.

Company roots are important to remember and appreciate, but at some point the original names are usually abandoned after a rebranding.

Which of these company names do you  recognize more?


II Giornale = Starbucks
BackRub = Google
Blue Ribbon Sports = Nike
AuctionWeb = eBay
Brad's Drink = Pepsi-Cola
Tokyo Tsushin Kogyo = Sony
Computing Tabulating Recording Corporation = IBM
Marafuku Company = Nintendo
Pete's Super Submarines = SUBWAY
Confinity = PayPal
Stag Party = Playboy
Jerry's Guide to the World Wide Web = Yahoo
DrivUrSelf = Hertz
If someone asked me where they could search for information on the web and I said to just “BackRub it”, I would get a blank stare (or worse) from 99.98% of people.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> Yeah, makes sense.
> 
> Company roots are important to remember and appreciate, but at some point the original names are usually abandoned after a rebranding.
> 
> ...



Don't you think they know best what kind of turnover their different stores generates for them? 

To me it's quite obvious that there reasoning of @dweaver and @jant71 makes sense.

Remember that Penon Audio is a quite new company and just because you're not familiar with BBO it doesn't mean that hundreds of thousands of people are not.... 

I honestly can't believe that this is even a discussion in here.....


----------



## davidcotton

dweaver said:


> that's actually awesome news , I always wanted to try Penon Audio and now I know I have and can continue to do so easily because Ebay is simpler for me to use.



Me confused (doesn't take much granted).  Why is using Ebay easier to use than Penon's own site?


----------



## bsoplinger

davidcotton said:


> Me confused (doesn't take much granted).  Why is using Ebay easier to use than Penon's own site?


It could be that the person has funds in PayPal and they could directly use that as payment for eBay transactions. If the person isn't in the USA, getting payment to Penon would require a credit card that's acceptable to whomever processes cc payments and they may limit or refuse cards drawn from certain countries where again its just easier to get funds into an eBay transaction. There really can be a number of reasons why going through eBay just is easier. If this was 15+ years ago I'd prefer eBay for foreign purchases because my cc company charged me a fee to convert charges in non dollars to US dollars and gave a lousy exchange rate. Even then PayPal was easier.


----------



## Lurk650

bsoplinger said:


> It could be that the person has funds in PayPal and they could directly use that as payment for eBay transactions. If the person isn't in the USA, getting payment to Penon would require a credit card that's acceptable to whomever processes cc payments and they may limit or refuse cards drawn from certain countries where again its just easier to get funds into an eBay transaction. There really can be a number of reasons why going through eBay just is easier. If this was 15+ years ago I'd prefer eBay for foreign purchases because my cc company charged me a fee to convert charges in non dollars to US dollars and gave a lousy exchange rate. Even then PayPal was easier.


Penon site accepts PayPal of course. Could be added protection from eBay should something happen with the order.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 14, 2018)

As mentioned PayPal is easier and safer for me plus I don't have the funds taken out immediately on EBay. Plus I like EBay for searching for product options and have grown used to it.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 14, 2018)

So I posted a basic review of the MP-220 on the Long and McQuade website where I bought them from and thought I would post it here as more of an impression.

_So let's start with my issues regarding design as they might be positives for some and all issues can easily be overcome.

All 3 of these new Mackie IEM's are designed to be physically robust so they will be able to take a beating in a production musician environment and they succeed. But this is at the cost of comfort and to a small degree sound. This is due to a thick cable and slightly to stiff standard single flange eartips.  If your using these for a couple of hours at a time or for short sets these issue won't matter but longer listening sessions will get uncomfortable.

The reason this matters for me is that I use IEM's recreationally for the love of music. So comfort and sound quality trumps robustness.

Fortunately Mackie has used an industry standard MMCX detachable cable design allowing me to use 3rd party cable options that are lighter and offer better sound retrieval. I am currently using a $30 silver plated cable that increased the highs on my MP-220 and have an Aptx based bluetooth cable from Fiio coming in so I can use them while jogging and on the train more easily.

So why would I bother with all this extra expense and effort? 

It's simple, the MP-220 while only using dual dynamic drivers sounds AWESOME! Achieving sound qualities as good as several IEM's I own or have owned that cost $300 - $700.

After a couple of days of use it's bass settled down and became even handed while being able to go deep and hard when required. The midrange offers excellent detail and showcases vocals very well. The treble similarly is detailed and articulate, straddling the fine line between revealing and overly strident and harsh very well. All of this is then wrapped up in one of the best sound stages I have heard in an IEM, offer excellent left to right panning with similar height and depth._


----------



## jant71

So there is a shot back against Sony and Qualcomm. Obviously AT and others not gonna line Sony's pockets for high bitrate BT so they have joined to develop one of their own that edges out LDAC  Interesting to see some devices that come from this. I see A&K, Pioneer, Onkyo, Hifi man that could do DAP's.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> So I posted a basic review of the MP-220 on the Long and McQuade website where I bought them from and thought I would post it here as more of an impression.
> 
> _It's simple, the MP-220 while only using dual dynamic drivers sounds AWESOME! Achieving sound qualities as good as several IEM's I own or have owned that cost $300 - $700.
> 
> After a couple of days of use it's bass settled down and became even handed while being able to go deep and hard when required. The midrange offers excellent detail and showcases vocals very well. The treble similarly is detailed and articulate, straddling the fine line between revealing and overly strident and harsh very well. All of this is then wrapped up in one of the best sound stages I have heard in an IEM, offer excellent left to right panning with similar height and depth._



Saw these a while back and was gonna post on them. Did seem a bit pricey so decided against it  I think they dropped the prices on them since they first came out. Good to see they did a nice job on them!


----------



## dweaver

They were on sale when I bought them but that price is every where so I suspect that will become their actual price. They are pricey considering I had to use a different cable and I am also using different tips but I am really enjoying their sound a lot. I am curious about the 240 model too but nor enough to buy it...


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

Just got the Rose North Forest and I have been listening to them for the last hour. For $25 the only thing they lack is a case (and I have many anyways). The built, look, fit, tips, and, most importantly, the sound, are all top notch. It’s incredible how much this industry has advanced in the last 10-15 years, to be able to produce this little gem at this price. I highly recommend it, for the price you have nothing to loose plus they make great gifts for friends/family.


----------



## bsoplinger

metabaron said:


> … Just got the Rose North Forest and I have been listening to them for the last hour. For $25 the only thing they lack is a case (and I have many anyways). The built, look, fit, tips, and, most importantly, the sound, are all top notch. It’s incredible how much this industry has advanced in the last 10-15 years, to be able to produce this little gem at this price. I highly recommend it, for the price you have nothing to loose plus they make great gifts for friends/family.


Someone, perhaps you, mentioned these before and they caught my eye. I know Penon has a good reputation here but I'm always leery about purchasing a single sourced product. 

Can you by chance give a more detailed description of the sound of them?


----------



## metabaron

bsoplinger said:


> Someone, perhaps you, mentioned these before and they caught my eye. I know Penon has a good reputation here but I'm always leery about purchasing a single sourced product.
> 
> Can you by chance give a more detailed description of the sound of them?


It wasn’t me who mentioned them, and I only had them since this morning, but here are some early impressions.
Only had a couple hours on them, but what I can tell right now is that there is really no frequency upped or exaggerated in them. They are not bass heavy for people who like that, and not harsh or sibilant. If anything, somewhat midcentric ie.


----------



## metabaron

I can also tell you that built, tips and cable all seem to be top notch, it feels very solid without being heavy, and they are incredibly comfortable once they are in.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was eyeing them earphones this morning actually. Might have to give them a try. Might be a better option vs the Tinaudiuo T2s or even the BGVP DS1s.


----------



## metabaron

Dsnuts said:


> I was eyeing them earphones this morning actually. Might have to give them a try. Might be a better option vs the Tinaudiuo T2s or even the BGVP DS1s.


I also have the T2, so if you have any questions I might be able to answer them.


----------



## Dsnuts

You feel SQ is on that level? If so that is a real discovery since the T2s cost almost double.


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> You feel SQ is on that level? If so that is a real discovery since the T2s cost almost double.


They are very similar, the T2 is a favorite of mine (except for the cable that turned green in less than two weeks). Sincerely, it would come down to if you want the option to replace the cable or not. Is the T2 twice as good, well no, it’s not. They both punch way outside of their respective price points (I had some ie that cost 3-4 times more than are not as good). I would have to spend more time with them sincerely, since I’ve had the T2 for almost 6 months and the Rose only since this morning.


----------



## metabaron

But right now the Rose are giving the T2 a serious run for the money. They have a very natural, easy going sound to them.


----------



## Dsnuts

One last question. Does the Rose have more sub bass over the T2? Was really my only gripe about them.


----------



## metabaron

Dsnuts said:


> One last question. Does the Rose have more sub bass over the T2? Was really my only gripe about them.


Can I get back to you tomorrow on that? I only have the Rose with me right now, and tomorrow I would be able to compare them side by side if you like.


----------



## Dsnuts

Take your time with them my friend. Enjoy your new toy. Those seem to be interesting due to the Titanium drivers. Thanks for reporting about them. Glad you gave them a go. Look forward to some thoughts about them once you get more used to their sound.


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Take your time with them my friend. Enjoy your new toy. Those seem to be interesting due to the Titanium drivers. Thanks for reporting about them. Glad you gave them a go. Look forward to some thoughts about them once you get more used to their sound.


Thanks, the thing that I originally loved about the T2 was how natural they sounded, really an incredible find for only $50. Nothing about their sound shouted at me, and the level of detail retrieval was unheard at this price point. The only thing was that like you I noticed was that there was not a lot of sub bass. I want to say that, after hearing the Rose for a few hours, I haven’t noticed a lack of sub bass on them like I did on the T2. So what I could say now, from memory before confirming it, is that the Rose has more sub bass (or at least the sub bass is better defined), but the T2 has better detail retrieval, but sincerely their differences are not night and day.


----------



## snip3r77

metabaron said:


> They are very similar, the T2 is a favorite of mine (except for the cable that turned green in less than two weeks). Sincerely, it would come down to if you want the option to replace the cable or not. Is the T2 twice as good, well no, it’s not. They both punch way outside of their respective price points (I had some ie that cost 3-4 times more than are not as good). I would have to spend more time with them sincerely, since I’ve had the T2 for almost 6 months and the Rose only since this morning.



Based on review here , most above average iem punches above their weight. So discussion about this is moot


----------



## Raketen (Apr 15, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> Based on review here , most above average iem punches above their weight. So discussion about this is moot



Gearheadese translation:  "Punches above it's weight" = "I don't feel that this item was a total waste of money and/or time."


----------



## FHSWarrior

Hello everyone! What are the best choices for a more vocal oriented iem under 50? Is it still the carbo tenore (which i own btw)? Thanks!


----------



## manukmanohar

Hello, everyone how would you compare ibasso it01 vs simgot en700 pro vs sd7 plus?

Everywhere i read, the simgot en700's soundstage seems to be praised for being one of the best irrespective of the price. That sounded intriguing to me, but not sure overall.


----------



## Ahmad313

Some really nice eartips arrived today ,  more on the way,


----------



## Dsnuts

FHSWarrior said:


> Hello everyone! What are the best choices for a more vocal oriented iem under 50? Is it still the carbo tenore (which i own btw)? Thanks!


  It would be more of a side grade vs an upgrad but I would say The Tinaudio T2. Mid focussed iem but uses dual dynamics. Would look up a few reviews on them see if it will be something you might like.



manukmanohar said:


> Hello, everyone how would you compare ibasso it01 vs simgot en700 pro vs sd7 plus?
> 
> 
> Dont have the simgot but I do have the IT01 and SD7 plus.  IT01 has excellent staging and is a fun sound signature but does have good amount of sound balancing to make them sound great for just about any genre. The SD7 is more mid forward and slightly warmer signature, I would consider them at a different level of SQ. Has a much more dimensional sound due to them having 7 BAs per housing. The It01 has great value as it comes with everything you need out of the box the SD7 plus require upgraded cable and different tips. You will end up spending double the price but will have a solid mid fi level sound with the SD7 plus. The IT01 is an excellent entry level sound some would consider hangs easily with mid fi level as well. They do have a wider stage over the SD7 but does not have the dimensionaly of them. If you like your vocals and 3D type sound the Rhymos SD7 plus is excellent for that. The IT01 is excellent for EDM, Hip hop rock. Both are excellent for the price payed. Can't go wrong with either but it will come down to if you want a more U shaped signature of the IT01 or a W shaped sound signature of the SD7 plus. The SD7 plus also isoltes much better than the IT01.
> ...


----------



## manukmanohar (Apr 16, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Dont have the simgot but I do have the IT01 and SD7 plus. IT01 has excellent staging and is a fun sound signature but does have good amount of sound balancing to make them sound great for just about any genre. The SD7 is more mid forward and slightly warmer signature, I would consider them at a different level of SQ. Has a much more dimensional sound due to them having 7 BAs per housing. The It01 has great value as it comes with everything you need out of the box the SD7 plus require upgraded cable and different tips. You will end up spending double the price but will have a solid mid fi level sound with the SD7 plus. The IT01 is an excellent entry level sound some would consider hangs easily with mid fi level as well. They do have a wider stage over the SD7 but does not have the dimensionaly of them. If you like your vocals and 3D type sound the Rhymos SD7 plus is excellent for that. The IT01 is excellent for EDM, Hip hop rock. Both are excellent for the price payed. Can't go wrong with either but it will come down to if you want a more U shaped signature of the IT01 or a W shaped sound signature of the SD7 plus. The SD7 plus also isoltes much better than the IT01..



Thanks for the comparison. How easy is SD7 plus to drive? (For e.g. using a smartphone?. I know, IT01 is easy to drive).
You mentioned SD7 plus requiring upgraded cables and tips. What do you use currently? ( i am having lots of tips and mmcx cables at the moment)

So, IT01 has wider soundstage, but SD7 has better depth?

My ideal IEM should have:
1. Great soundstage (on all axes)
2. Very Slight V-shape (good sub-bass, not too much mid-bass hump that affects the mids, looking for good mids , and decent treble extension)
2. Easy to drive from a smartphone (something like a MEE P1, really failed the test for me)
3. Comfortable to wear (SE535 ltd. edition is great)
4. Good to Great isolation (my SE535 ltd. edition is great)

I am considering Simgot EN700 Pro (Point 4 would not work), now SD7 plus, magaosi x3 (have heard one very very positive impression), and massdrop plus ( but pairing with smartphone would be an issue). ibasso it01 seems to have so many good reviews, with it being compared favourably against even 300$ iems. Hence, why i asked


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 16, 2018)

Well the easy recommend is in fact the IT01. They are what your looking for actually. They have excellent extension for both treble and bass and the mids imo are done well. Not recessed to the point of imbalance. Much easier to drive than the P1. Fairly wide stage for in ears. The isolation is just average at best on them however. These being the cheapest out of the bunch you were looking at. I would give them a go. Worse case scenario you can sell them off easily and try another one on your list if they are not to your liking.

If you can believe the clamor for the new flagship from IBasso IT04. Mostly the reason, at least for me is because how much the IT01 performs for the price. If the IT01 sounds this nice at $100. Well then the IT04 must sound crazy.. Is the thought. Reason why I want to get an IT04 actually.


----------



## dweaver (Apr 16, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> Thanks for the comparison. How easy is SD7 plus to drive? (For e.g. using a smartphone?. I know, IT01 is easy to drive).
> You mentioned SD7 plus requiring upgraded cables and tips. What do you use currently? ( i am having lots of tips and mmcx cables at the moment)
> 
> So, IT01 has wider soundstage, but SD7 has better depth?
> ...



Not sure what your total budget is and whether your into using 3rd party cables etc. But the MP-220 I have been talking about ticks off all of the things you mention sonically and in regards to drivability. I am enjoying it as much as my dead XBA-Z5. It really sounds good and it also has excellent passive isolation.

The catch is I found the included cable to thick and the included single flange tips to thick making them a bit uncomfortable. I am currently using a Brainwavz MMCX cable and some wide mouth tips I had kicking around (Sennheiser Momentum tips I believe) and these are comfortable as all get out. I actually like this IEM enough I have ordered a Fiio BT cable for these so I can use them fully portable.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> I am enjoying it as much as my dead XBA-Z5.



Well, obviously  Any comparison to earphones that work??


----------



## dweaver

Lol, let me rephrase. I like it is as much as I used to enjoy my XBA-Z5 BEFORE they died .

But let me also take one or two songs and compare the MP-220 against my WI1000X, and maybe the Audiofly AF-140 just for some actual A/B/C comparisons.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so today is HK6 day for me. If all goes according to my tracker I will have these in the mail by the time I get home. 






Will report how they are once I get them.


----------



## snip3r77

Patiently awaiting your review


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm waiting patiently for the Toneking TK2


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so today is HK6 day for me. If all goes according to my tracker I will have these in the mail by the time I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ,  waiting for your early impressions ,


----------



## crabdog

New brand but this was tuned my Mr LZ. This should be interesting!


----------



## davidcotton

Gotta say those Toneking t2's look very nice!  Just gutted my right ear seems to dislike in ear's.


----------



## jant71

BGVP has a nice looking cable out...https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-8-core-mmcx-upgrade-cable.html


----------



## NaiveSound

What are the absolute cheapest ciem  Regardless or popularity or sound quality  Just throw cheapest possible ?


----------



## Raketen (Apr 18, 2018)

NaiveSound said:


> What are the absolute cheapest ciem  Regardless or popularity or sound quality  Just throw cheapest possible ?



There might be cheaper, and I haven't heard any of these, but off the top of my head (obviously not including impression cost & extra shipping for refits).

In the US, Alclair have a set for $250  They also usually have a good Black Friday discount, though IIRC they might exclude the cheapest model.

Lear and AAW each have two models $200-250ish. Lear will also reshell universal into customs for around that price. They are in Hong Kong and Singapore (extra shipping cost, risk of import duty, etc...)


----------



## crabdog

NaiveSound said:


> What are the absolute cheapest ciem  Regardless or popularity or sound quality  Just throw cheapest possible ?


The ACS Evoke is £207.50. https://www.acscustom.com/uk/products/in-ear-monitors/ciem/evoke-ciem


----------



## zazaboy

crabdog said:


> New brand but this was tuned my Mr LZ. This should be interesting!



is it better then the ibasso it01 and lz a5? need more impressions plz?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2018)

Specification:                                                                                                      




 1. Product Name: SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 In Ear Earphone
 2. Model: SKC-CNT1
 3. Drive unit:  Single 10mm Carbon Nanotube (CNT) diaphragm high dynamic  drive unit
 4. Type: In-ear
 6. Impedance: 32Ω
 7. Earphone sensitivity:108 ±1 dB
 8. Frequency range: 10-26000Hz
 9. Total harmonic distortion > 0.2%
10.Rated power: 5mW
11.Executive Standard: CTIA International standards, IECQ
12.Earphone plug: 3.5mm
13.Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
14.Weight: 20g
15.Color:Gray
16.Earphone plug type: Slant Type
17.Whether with mic: No
18.Interface Type: MMCX Connector
19.Whether with cable: Yes
20.Earphone category: HIFI, Monitor
21.Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert



PS>>
SEMKARCH is a new brand of LZ (LaoZhong) HIFI Audio company，
Like the LZ A2/A3/A4/A5 the SKC-CNT1 is tuned by the same tuner LaoZhong.
SKC-CNT1 uses 10mm carbon nanotube (CNT) diaphragm high dynamic drive unit, the sound is so amazing, which is a pleasure!

Just read the description from 21. Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert.= analytical/ neutral with good levels of detial. Should be a broad V or U shaped tuning. Penon got them for $95 https://penonaudio.com/semkarch-skc-cnt1.html

Carbon nanotube driver. Interesting. with 2 tuning filters. Enhance upper mids/lower treble like the A5

Black filters : 3khz-10khz+2db
Gold filters : 3khz-10khz-2db

Sorry fellas no HK6 yesterday. I should have guessed since it was stationed in Chicago with the weather in that direction. Just got an update. Still in Illinois. Looks like I wont get it maybe till this Friday. Weak


----------



## Dsnuts

I am kinda curious about these. Anyone take one for the team? I am sure we will see some reviews on them soon. Looks interesting and should give the IT01 some competition for the same price range.


----------



## HungryPanda

They do look rather interesting but as I am waiting on 3 iems and just bought Fostex T60RP's I will have to try and hold off


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2018)

Speaking of carbon nanotubes. A blast from the past. You guys remember these?






JVC FX40s. I forgot I owned 2 pair of these things. These things sound awesome even now. Lol.

Them switchable nozzles on them Semkarch earphones looks about the same to the nozzles on the LZ A5. Hmm Wonder if one can use the A5 nozzles on them for more tuning options.


----------



## jant71

Interesting point. Can we get hold of the A5 filters separately?? One thing is for sure; that cable the Semkarch comes with seems like a throwaway <$15 one. Just judging it by the looks since it looks like a $13 Earmax cable. That BGVP 8 core would look sweet on them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2018)

Not only can you buy filters for the A5 but these are a new upgraded/ updated filters. They look the same as what comes on the A5 but were redesigned recently completely new. Can be baught from ebay for $20.

I just got these new filters on the LZ A5 and makes them sound even better than before. The nozzles look identical in size to the Semkarch.

What is intriguing about the Semkarch is that the design wise is in an all metal housing. Could even give them Dunu Falcon- Cs some competition possibly. Cable does look cheap and the tips are those generic sony hybrid look a likes.


----------



## jant71

Thought of getting the BGVP cable for my CB1000 and could grab a Semkarch plus the other filters. Interesting since I don't have EQ on BT with my player that doesn't apps and EQ is disabled over BT(unless they add a FW upgrade to fix this) so filters are useful to me for tuning over BT.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2018)

The only problem of the A5 filters is that it could have a different thread pattern unique to the A5 only. Which would be a waste of money to buy them for the Semkarch. If I didn't just spend a bunch of money on new earphones out of Aliexpress I would be all over them earphones. They intrigue me. I bet they sound awesome.

Trying to be good about not splurging on more items so I can save up for the IT04 but now I am finding out they are difficult to produce there for the delay in release of them. Huge demand for them at the moment and an upgraded wood version which was confirmed by Paul at Ibasso that they will eventually release a IT04w.


----------



## superuser1

Any luck with the 6s yet?

IT04w.... Now that is some news!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that wood model that was a prototype everyone thought they scrapped. Evidently that was a prototype for a wood model of the IT04 with a slightly different tuning. A more premium model. Again this has been confirmed by Ibasso.  I am gonna guess it will cost about a $100 more for that material alone.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ya that wood model that was a prototype everyone thought they scrapped. Evidently that was a prototype for a wood model of the IT04 with a slightly different tuning. A more premium model. Again this has been confirmed by Ibasso.  I am gonna guess it will cost about a $100 more for that material alone.


Yes the wood model will be bit more expensive than the regular IT04 and hopefully the wood model will have a mid-centric signature ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Specification:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks more beautiful and premium than the A5 ,


----------



## Ahmad313

TONEKING T88K 8BA IEM,  $399.00 ,


----------



## DBaldock9

Ahmad313 said:


> TONEKING T88K 8BA IEM,  $399.00 ,



Doesn't look like there's much of a ridge on the nozzle, to help keep the ear tips from slipping off.


----------



## Dsnuts

That newer toneking iem is only a 4 BA per housing iem. I hate that they advertise like that. I have seen a few iems advertiesed with a total number of drivers from both right and left ear piece. Kinda misleading. If you look at the specs it clearly shows 2 BAs for mids and lows and 2 BAs for highs.

*Specification*


*Driver:2* Knowles 30265（mids and bass）+ 2 *Knowles 30017（treble）*
Impedance:16ohm
Sensitivity: 110dB
Frequency response：15-45000HZ
Connector: MMCX
Plug:3.5mm

Cable:1.2M silver-plated cable
*Package*


T88K IEM
2 pairs of foam eartips
4 pairs of silicone eartips
Earphoen case


*Shipping*


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> That newer toneking iem is only a 4 BA per housing iem. I hate that they advertise like that. I have seen a few iems advertiesed with a total number of drivers from both right and left ear piece. Kinda misleading. If you look at the specs it clearly shows 2 BAs for mids and lows and 2 BAs for highs.
> 
> *Specification*
> 
> ...


The 30265 and 30017 are dual BA drivers so it's mean :-
2 ✖ 30265 = 4 drivers , 
2 ✖ 30017 = 4 drivers , 
Total 8 drivers per side.


----------



## Dsnuts

Something a bit interesting. Seems Penon is giving away free buds/ cases/ accessories/ iems for buying on their site. 5th anniversary free bees. Would be cool if they actually gave away some nice iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> The 30265 and 30017 are dual BA drivers so it's mean :-
> 2 ✖ 30265 = 4 drivers ,
> 2 ✖ 30017 = 4 drivers ,
> Total 8 drivers per side.



Oh nice. Wow that is a lot of BAs,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Oh nice. Wow that is a lot of BAs,


I think the T88K has a same configuration like NiceHCK DZ8, 
2*lows,  2*mids,  2*highs,  2*ultra highs.


----------



## Lurk650

Ahmad313 said:


> I think the T88K has a same configuration like NiceHCK DZ8,
> 2*lows,  2*mids,  2*highs,  2*ultra highs.


Ultra Highs  now that's hilarious. Never heard a reviewer comment on the "ultra Highs" of a sound sig lol


----------



## crabdog

Ahmad313 said:


> This one looks more beautiful and premium than the A5 ,


And there are no Honda wings


----------



## davidcotton (Apr 19, 2018)

NaiveSound said:


> What are the absolute cheapest ciem  Regardless or popularity or sound quality  Just throw cheapest possible ?


Might help if you post your location?  Minerva hearing in the uk have the mi Performer single ba £205.00.

Edit to add if you don't mind second hand then Custom Art in Poland have some good offers on.  Do a search for Custom Art second hand and the google link should come up from facebook.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> The only problem of the A5 filters is that it could have a different thread pattern unique to the A5 only. Which would be a waste of money to buy them for the Semkarch. If I didn't just spend a bunch of money on new earphones out of Aliexpress I would be all over them earphones. They intrigue me. I bet they sound awesome.



Just as soon as I sell a new A45 I have I might still get the BGVP cable but not going Semkarch. LZ can tune nicely but so can Final so gonna order the E4000. Probably the new Fiio BT cable to go with it.


----------



## HungryPanda

Looks like I'll be receiving the Toneking TK2 and Rose North Forest tomorrow, happy days


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> Looks like I'll be receiving the Toneking TK2 and Rose North Forest tomorrow, happy days


Definitely looking forward to hearing other impressions of those Rose North Forest. The name makes me think of band names from the 60's where the joke was they put adjectives in one bowl and nouns in another and picked 1 of each (strawberry alarm clock, Jefferson Airplane, Velvet Underground, Beach Boys, Pink Floyd, Grateful Dead, and I'm really showing my age)


----------



## thejoker13

HungryPanda said:


> Looks like I'll be receiving the Toneking TK2 and Rose North Forest tomorrow, happy days


Please leave your impressions of the TK2 whenever you feel comfortable with it's sound. I've been looking at them alot lately and am very interested in how they sound. Have you happened to have listened to the Magaosi K5 by chance? The TK2 look identical to the K5, as well as several other iem's I've seen on Ali express. I wonder if they all are the same, except for the branding ,or if they're indeed tuned differently.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Oh nice. Wow that is a lot of BAs,


How is the hk6?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are sitting on the back of a USPS truck on the way to my state of Colorado. I am gonna guess that I should have them maybe by Monday. Weather delays in Chicago had them sitting there for a few days. It is currently In transit. Meaning it is on the way to me. How quick I have no idea.

The crazy thing is because of the delay now my order of cables I got at the same time will catch up to the HK6 order and I should get both my HK6 and 3 cables I ordered at the same time. One of them being that blue colored SPC cable that should match up with the HK6.


----------



## Lurk650

thejoker13 said:


> Please leave your impressions of the TK2 whenever you feel comfortable with it's sound. I've been looking at them alot lately and am very interested in how they sound. Have you happened to have listened to the Magaosi K5 by chance? The TK2 look identical to the K5, as well as several other iem's I've seen on Ali express. I wonder if they all are the same, except for the branding ,or if they're indeed tuned differently.


Similar shell. Different tuning. It's the Chi-Fi way lol


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> They are sitting on the back of a USPS truck on the way to my state of Colorado. I am gonna guess that I should have them maybe by Monday. Weather delays in Chicago had them sitting there for a few days. It is currently In transit. Meaning it is on the way to me. How quick I have no idea.
> 
> The crazy thing is because of the delay now my order of cables I got at the same time will catch up to the HK6 order and I should get both my HK6 and 3 cables I ordered at the same time. One of them being that blue colored SPC cable that should match up with the HK6.



After all the purchases I'm hyped up


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> They are sitting on the back of a USPS truck on the way to my state of Colorado. I am gonna guess that I should have them maybe by Monday. Weather delays in Chicago had them sitting there for a few days. It is currently In transit. Meaning it is on the way to me. How quick I have no idea.
> 
> The crazy thing is because of the delay now my order of cables I got at the same time will catch up to the HK6 order and I should get both my HK6 and 3 cables I ordered at the same time. One of them being that blue colored SPC cable that should match up with the HK6.



I'm in a similar position. The cables I ordered have been sitting in the post office since yesterday and SD7 Plus is in a truck somewhere but I hope it arrives today, so I can pick them up together


----------



## Dsnuts

Hope to see everyones take on thier new Chi fi toys soon. 

So I have my SD7 hybrid in my ears as I type. I have to say the SD7 hybrid is no joke either. It is astonishing the sound you can get for a bit over a hundred in cash now a days. Leave it to the Chinese to come up with no name DIY earphones that sound way better than they should.


----------



## bsoplinger

Seeing the mention of DIY brings up a question I've had before. When perusing through the Ali offerings I've seen other IEMs with the DIY phrase. I take that to mean Do It Yourself. Which means I was expecting to see an offering with some assembly required. But these IEMs look complete needing nothing additional and are the same as any other IEMs that you could purchase.

So exactly what does DIY mean when seen on Ali about earphones?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 20, 2018)

Good question. If you look at a lot of the semi custom earphone on the express. They not only look alike but also have very similar configurations. 

From how I understand manufacturing in China. There are a variety of OEM factories that make earphones/ electronics goods in general and the earphone manufacturer sells their goods to business front men that label a name on the said earphone and sell them on the webs.  DIY I assume is not literally do it yourself but has a bit of a generic reference to the meaning.

The OEM factories take drivers stuff them in housings of earphones for you and you see them in various names and forms. The start up earphone companies more than likely get their earphones all from the same OEM factories. A bit of a tweek here and there according to how they want them to look and sound and whala. DIY according to niceHCK, CSLewis, Toneking, exc exc earphone.


----------



## DBaldock9

bsoplinger said:


> Seeing the mention of DIY brings up a question I've had before. When perusing through the Ali offerings I've seen other IEMs with the DIY phrase. I take that to mean Do It Yourself. Which means I was expecting to see an offering with some assembly required. But these IEMs look complete needing nothing additional and are the same as any other IEMs that you could purchase.
> 
> So exactly what does DIY mean when seen on Ali about earphones?



On AliExpress, there are plenty of earphone & earbud shells available, if you want to DIY - https://www.aliexpress.com/af/earph...lanktest=0&jump=afs&SearchText=earphone+shell


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. If you look at a lot of the semi custom earphone on the express. They not only look alike but also have very similar configurations.
> 
> From how I understand manufacturing in China. There are a variety of OEM factories that make earphones/ electronics goods in general and the earphone manufacturer sells their goods to business front men that label a name on the said earphone and sell them on the webs.  DIY I assume is not literally do it yourself but has a bit of a generic reference to the meaning.
> 
> The OEM factories take drivers stuff them in housings of earphones for you and you see them in various names and forms. The start up earphone companies more than likely get their earphones all from the same OEM factories. A bit of a tweek here and there according to how they want them to look and sound and whala. DIY according to niceHCK, CSLewis, Toneking, exc exc earphone.



We should go to China and create a DIY Dsnuts Headfi Edition with 10BA IEM ( Of course it's 5 a side )


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> We should go to China and create a DIY Dsnuts Headfi Edition with 10BA IEM ( Of course it's 5 a side )


Apologies for butting in but can we please have 4 BAs and a DD per side? Just asking...  I kinda like the name.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 20, 2018)

Who don't like some Ds on the shells!

I also think some of these guys on aliexpress actually get shells, drivers, tips and cables delivered to them per need of the middle man probably from OEM company

And said middle man puts together the earphone hence another reference to the DIY earphone.In fact you can go to www.lunashops.com and order up a variety of BAs/ dynamic drivers, shells/ housings, cables and tips all separately and actually come up with your own iem. These are shells you can buy from lunashops







This is another lunashops DIY earphone kinda looks like the Toneking. Maogosi earphones


----------



## HungryPanda

Know what you mean


----------



## Dsnuts

How they sound!??


----------



## snip3r77

superuser1 said:


> Apologies for butting in but can we please have 4 BAs and a DD per side? Just asking...  I kinda like the name.


Yeah 4ba plus 1 dynamic graphene


----------



## DBaldock9

snip3r77 said:


> Yeah 4ba plus 1 dynamic graphene



Or, 4ba plus 1 dynamic graphene Tesla...


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> They are sitting on the back of a USPS truck on the way to my state of Colorado. I am gonna guess that I should have them maybe by Monday. Weather delays in Chicago had them sitting there for a few days. It is currently In transit. Meaning it is on the way to me. How quick I have no idea.
> 
> The crazy thing is because of the delay now my order of cables I got at the same time will catch up to the HK6 order and I should get both my HK6 and 3 cables I ordered at the same time. One of them being that blue colored SPC cable that should match up with the HK6.



Weather delays? What ever happened to that "Neither rain nor snow"… thing


----------



## HungryPanda

Toneking TK2's out of the box, all the tips sent are tiny, built for fairy ears I think, once suitable tips sorted they sound quite  like my Rose Mini 6 so rather pleased. Not a bassheads dream but I have other iems for EDM. Great clarity and top end, wide soundstage, well balanced. Time to burn them in. Also got the Rose North Forest today, still on the fence with those, sound is holographic, bass is big but not punchy, vocals sound a tad metallic but again some burn in before I make my mind up


----------



## Dsnuts

DBaldock9 said:


> Or, 4ba plus 1 dynamic graphene Tesla...



This my friend is what the IT04 is. Well with 3 BAs Oh man can't wait for that iem. 



Mr Trev said:


> Weather delays? What ever happened to that "Neither rain nor snow"… thing



Ya like it takes long enough just to get to the US from China. Then we have to deal with the weather. To be fair NE has had their share of heavy snow.


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> Toneking TK2's out of the box, all the tips sent are tiny, built for fairy ears I think, once suitable tips sorted they sound quite  like my Rose Mini 6 so rather pleased. Not a bassheads dream but I have other iems for EDM. Great clarity and top end, wide soundstage, well balanced. Time to burn them in. Also got the Rose North Forest today, still on the fence with those, sound is holographic, bass is big but not punchy, vocals sound a tad metallic but again some burn in before I make my mind up


All the more reason to buy the just the buds offerings that some sellers have and just get a cable you like for it. It doesn't come with a case and as you mentioned the included tips seem child sized almost.


----------



## manukmanohar (Apr 20, 2018)

A few days ago, i had asked inputs on Magaosi X3 impressions. In the end, following suggestions, I have placed order for it. Anyone who is having X3, please feel free to comment in the dedicated thread, i thought i would create for this.

Hopefully, i will get it soon, and can post my impressions here.


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the Magaosi K3 and like it very much, on another note put double flanged tips on the TK2's and BLAM! bass is good


----------



## HungryPanda

lots of tips all the same size


----------



## jant71 (Apr 21, 2018)

I ordered one of these Noisezero BT cables as they get good reviews...




What more can you ask for. IPX4 splash proof, nice 14 hour battery life, aptX, good reviews for the sound that say the sound field enhancement works. Not LDAC or HD aptX but my BT listening is podcasts and some music on the go but not critical listening. Seems to do alright as far as sound though...https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https://post76.hk/news/2017/07/600-%E5%85%83-%E6%BF%80%E8%AE%8A%E8%97%8D%E7%89%99%E8%80%B3%E6%A9%9F-eops-noisezero-wx/&edit-text=&act=url

Also, took a look at some pics of the Semkarch filters to compare vs. the A5 filters. Better pic on the NiceHCK sit and the thread/groove count is the same. I might still bite on the Semkarch and if so I'll get the A5 filters too. They look like a match but even if not they will probably be easy enough to sell on to an A5 owner.


*Edit*: Bought a Semkarch so I may just be the DT tester. That and the BT cable will be a nice wireless set-up for now. Since Sony BT is kinda dull sounding and not sure how the WX+ cable will sound(other than the enhanced separation countering some BT compression), I took a pass on the filters till I hear how the Semkarch and it's stock filters sound. Might, esp. for BT, want to go brighter and even try someones older A5 filters. Won't know enough till I try so no point in buying those filters yet.


----------



## Bartig

These are new and something interesting from QKZ: the VK1. They cost 18 euros, which is more than double that of the other IEMs from the brand.

My guess: these look like the TRN V10 for a reason. The V10 was the first IEM made by two ex employees of KZ, but had some faults like too piercing highs. I think this is KZ’s revenge... ‘We can do it better, guys.’


----------



## B9Scrambler

Bartig said:


> These are new and something interesting from QKZ: the VK1. They cost 18 euros, which is more than double that of the other IEMs from the brand.
> 
> My guess: these look like the TRN V10 for a reason. The V10 was the first IEM made by two ex employees of KZ, but had some faults like too piercing highs. I think this is KZ’s revenge... ‘We can do it better, guys.’



QKZ and KZ are not the same brand...


----------



## Bartig (Apr 21, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> QKZ and KZ are not the same brand...


KZ is a subdivision of QKZ, as far as I’m concerned. Or the other way around.

Also, I can see why they didn’t want to bash TRN V10 under the KZ ‘top’ brand. QKZ is just a messy collection of IEMs all doing something different for a few bucks.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just opened up my box not 10 minutes ago. Haven't heard them yet but I had to take a pic. These are definitely custom made. They are like jewelry. They look even better in person than in pictures. All 6 BAs can be clearly seen and completely floating in aqua blue resin.  Stunning looking one of the best looking iems I have ever held in my hands. 

I opted for the package minus the cable. The tips are actually usable and look quality. Several double flange tips and quality looking silicones. Came in a NiceHCK box with a black zip up case. Tight and to the point.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> So I just opened up my box not 10 minutes ago. Haven't heard them yet but I had to take a pic. These are definitely custom made. They are like jewelry. They look even better in person than in pictures. All 6 BAs can be clearly seen and completely floating in aqua blue resin.  Stunning looking one of the best looking iems I have ever held in my hands.
> 
> I opted for the package minus the cable. The tips are actually usable and look quality. Several double flange tips and quality looking silicones. Came in a NiceHCK box with a black zip up case. Tight and to the point.



Beautiful!  Hope they sound even better than they look!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wholy Smokes!. 

So my spidey senses were more than correct. There is a reason why these earphones are getting unanimous 5 star ratings on NiceHCK.. 

I skipped the standard SPC cable these comes with and went directly for the all silver. To be fair if an earphone jives with the all silver cable it brings up the sonics to a different level of sonics than they throw out so take this initial impression knowing this. I will throw on the stock cable and hear them and revaluate how these sound but. 

Damn fellas!! These things are masterful. I am listening to them out of my Cayin N5ii in balanced mode and they sound absolutely superb out of the box! Sound has a maturity and space that just encompass the hearing. 

Never in my wildest thoughts did I think these were gonna sound this nice. Maybe that is why this shop is called NiceHCK. Cus the sound is so damn NICE! lol. 

Yes I can confirm. These sound even nicer than they look. Absolutely superb!! And I haven't even burned them in! 

Stunning rendition of vocals. The guy who wrote that these are rich and clear. He got that right. The sound has everything going for it. Smoothness. Fullness, extremely layered, detailed, wide deeeeep and I mean deeeeep sounding. Sounds like your in a big room full of high end speakers. I can clearly tell every single BA in the housing is blasting at full capacity. It has one of the deepest sounds I have heard for an earphone. Very engulfing surround type sound that just lets you know your hearing something special.  I have a stupid grin on my face as I type. 



Will let them burn in for a night and see where they go. But for now I am VERY IMPRESSED!!


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> Wholy Smokes!.
> 
> So my spidey senses were more than correct. There is a reason why these earphones are getting unanimous 5 star ratings on NiceHCK..
> 
> ...


How do you compare this against the sd7 or sd7 plus?? . Thanks in advance


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 21, 2018)

I will compare these to the SD7s once I feel I have a better understanding of their sound. Out of the box they are extremely impressive. They certainly have a much higher end premium look to them and I like the included accessories much more so than the SD7s. To be fair however. You couldn't possibly get worse accessories than what comes with the SD7s. Out of the box they have a similar tuning to the SD7 plus more so than the hybrid model but again I will use them for a few days and really get into them and then do a comparison. They kinda remind me of my ATH- IM03 in sonics. But like a super version of them. 

I put on the stock SPC cables these come with. Even though I opted for the earphones without cable I did this because I already own 3 of the exact same cables these come with. They sound excellent with stock cable actually. No real need to upgrade to the silver but Some of that deepness and fullness of sound with even better definition comes from the silver.  Sounds leans a bit more neutral in tone and balance with stock cable. Pure silver cables are deceptive as they enhance the abilities of the BAs they are attached to so I am gonna just use this stock cable for a bit. Well that is until I get my blue SPC cables I ordered.

HQ6 has some stiff competition right off the bat. Those are gonna have to be at a crazy level to beat these. Lol We will see. I have no idea where that one is.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Wholy Smokes!.
> 
> So my spidey senses were more than correct. There is a reason why these earphones are getting unanimous 5 star ratings on NiceHCK..
> 
> ...


Now thats is good news indeed! 

There is something else you might want to try however i don't think its available yet.
3 BA, 6BA and 12 BA configurations.


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems there is some very stiff competition to get that Japanese Yen. 

Now in hind site I can completely understand why so many Japanese enthusiasts order from Aliexpress. I can only imagine how expensive a semi custom 6 BA earphone will cost in Japan. I am thinking maybe 2- 3X as much. Value is extreme with these Chi fi all BA earphones. 

You know these HK6 got me thinking. Them IT04s better be really good for $500.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> It seems there is some very stiff competition to get that Japanese Yen.
> 
> Now in hind site I can completely understand why so many Japanese enthusiasts order from Aliexpress. I can only imagine how expensive a semi custom 6 BA earphone will cost in Japan. I am thinking maybe 2- 3X as much. Value is extreme with these Chi fi all BA earphones.
> 
> You know these HK6 got me thinking. Them IT04s better be really good for $500.



Have you receive them HK6?


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I just opened up my box not 10 minutes ago. Haven't heard them yet but I had to take a pic. These are definitely custom made. They are like jewelry. They look even better in person than in pictures. All 6 BAs can be clearly seen and completely floating in aqua blue resin.  Stunning looking one of the best looking iems I have ever held in my hands.
> 
> I opted for the package minus the cable. The tips are actually usable and look quality. Several double flange tips and quality looking silicones. Came in a NiceHCK box with a black zip up case. Tight and to the point.


Congratulations my friend to have such a nice stuff , 
As i understand from your posts this iem is a combination of SD7+ sound signature and A5's clarity and details ,  right ,???


----------



## Cinder

I got a new brand for you guys called Lark Studios. They're a Chinese brand who is planning on releasing a 10-BA IEM called the LSX. They just relieved my review embargo of their prototype LSX they sent me, so check it out here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lark-studios-review-impression-discussions-and-thread.877609/


----------



## kova4a

Well, I missed getting the SD7 plus yesterday, so will grab it tomorrow. On another note, does anyone know of any interesting new audio gear from Japan coz a friend of mine will be there next month and I was wondering if there is anything cool worth worth getting?


----------



## Ahmad313

kova4a said:


> Well, I missed getting the SD7 plus yesterday, so will grab it tomorrow. On another note, does anyone know of any interesting new audio gear from Japan coz a friend of mine will be there next month and I was wondering if there is anything cool worth worth getting?


JVC FD01 ,


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> Have you receive them HK6?



The initial impressions of them fine looking all blue iem is in fact the HK6. I am eagerly awaiting my HQ6 to compare them to from exiled vendor.



Ahmad313 said:


> Congratulations my friend to have such a nice stuff ,
> As i understand from your posts this iem is a combination of SD7+ sound signature and A5's clarity and details ,  right ,???



It is starting to look that way. I took them out for a brief listen as I woke up this morning to do some yard work.

Never enjoyed yard work so much. Lol. It has some really great transparency as it clearly shows the strengths of my different players. The N5ii is more musical in sound tuning and it showed last night. I used my Shanling M3s this morning and it threw out a more neutral type sound and which was just as enjoyable if not more and that is how the player portrays sound so apparently more resolving of the sources sound signature.

I noticed the HK6 are very easy to drive for having 6 BAs. They continue to impress. I will get my blue SPC cables I bought just to match up with these on Monday and then I will post some pics. Thus far I feel I got one of the better deals for audio.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> The initial impressions of them fine looking all blue iem is in fact the HK6. I am eagerly awaiting my HQ6 to compare them to from exiled vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the initial impression . Not many threads that touches on more expensive chifi


----------



## Dsnuts

I have an entirely new outlook on them vendors on Aliexpress. Not all that much chatter on the threads minus the Chi fi budget threads about them. What happens when you leave the budget stuff and they start making custom iems with higher end BAs? Compared to boutique shops that charge a lot. I mean take a look at this. 

I have been eyeing their top iems. This one in particular called the DZ9. Unreal. If these things scale in sound performance like my HK6 does. These should be one hell of an iem for $500ish , Should be close to TOTL level if not there already. 







8 BAs with a dynamic for a 9 driver configuration. The DZ9. Next time they have a big sale. I can't say I won't be tempted. 

Them IT04s better be better than these is what I am saying.


----------



## DcPlusOne

Dsnuts said:


> I have an entirely new outlook on them vendors on Aliexpress. Not all that much chatter on the threads minus the Chi fi budget threads about them. What happens when you leave the budget stuff and they start making custom iems with higher end BAs? Compared to boutique shops that charge a lot. I mean take a look at this.
> 
> I have been eyeing their top iems. This one in particular called the DZ9. Unreal. If these things scale in sound performance like my HK6 does. These should be one hell of an iem for $500ish , Should be close to TOTL level if not there already.
> 
> ...



Would it be possible for a full review on the HK6 along with some IEMs that you think would be in the same ballpark as the HK6? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I feel these deserve a review. I just got them yesterday so I will get around to doing one. I need to burn them in real good first. I certainly feel for the money these are very competitive. All in due time my friends.


----------



## Ahmad313 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I have an entirely new outlook on them vendors on Aliexpress. Not all that much chatter on the threads minus the Chi fi budget threads about them. What happens when you leave the budget stuff and they start making custom iems with higher end BAs? Compared to boutique shops that charge a lot. I mean take a look at this.
> 
> I have been eyeing their top iems. This one in particular called the DZ9. Unreal. If these things scale in sound performance like my HK6 does. These should be one hell of an iem for $500ish , Should be close to TOTL level if not there already.
> 
> ...


The DZ is a excellent and most expensive iems series on NiceHCK store,  they have  DZ6/7/8/9 and 12 in line  the DZ8 and DZ12 are pure BA iems and the DZ6/7/9 are one dynamic + BAs iems,  as i remember the @Skullophile  have the DZ8 and DZ9 ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Here is the review of DZ9, 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/gleam-audio-nicehck-1dd-8ba/reviews/16848


----------



## loomisjohnson

DcPlusOne said:


> Would it be possible for a full review on the HK6 along with some IEMs that you think would be in the same ballpark as the HK6? Thanks in advance!


likeiwse, i'd be very interested to hear comparos of the hd6 and sd7 with mainstream models--also impressions as to driveability and isolation. thanks in advance.


----------



## HungryPanda

It's a rabbit hole I tell ya


----------



## kova4a

So I got my packages today


Made a quick snap on the bed. Both cables are great although the pure silver one is somewhat memory prone and not the most pliable, but otherwise is very good, The LZ cable is great too and comes with a nice LZ box, which is exactly what a lot of Chinese manufacturers including VE have been using lately. The pure silver cable was exactly what my Nobles needed.

As far as the SD7 Plus goes, the cable it came with was pure junk but my cat will probably like to play with it. The build if the shells is not bad though and fit and comfort are great with quite decent isolation. As far as the sound goes, I'll have to spend some time with it and do some tip rolling before passing judgment. It's obviously no match for the Nobles, but being 1000 bucks cheaper I didn't really expect it. It's a bit laid back and pretty smooth overall with a neutral tonality leaning toward cool, but because of the smoother and slightly fuller notes, it's not tiring or too unrealistic. The low end is not weak but is rather on the mid-bassy side and lacks depth and definition but I'm sure some tip rolling will help at least a little bit. The mids also sound a but diffuse and lack some clarity, focus and definition. Same goes for the treble, but it's smooth and has fairly good extension and presence.

That's based on a really really quick listen, so as I said these are just initial impressions. Right now, I am not super impressed but am not really disappointed either


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 23, 2018)

Stock tips on the SD7s are not so great for the earphones either. Try using wider bored tips to optimize the sound. It will be mid bass heavy and treble light which makes them sound conjested with them stock sony hybrid look a likes. I noticed those tips are what a lot of chi fi manufacturers uses for DIY type earphones and stangely enough was included in the LZ A5 box as well. Not a big fan of those.  The nozzles on the SD7 are roughly 3mm not wide and not skinny either but they are skinny enough not to accept my JVC Spiral Dots to be snug on the nozzle. So I did my revese tip mod.








I do this mod for every earphone that has too narrow of nozzle to use with wider bores. I took the smallest Stock tip from the SD7 put that on backwards which creates a thicker nozzle. Then throw on the JVC spiral dots. I would give this a try Kova. If you don't have Spiral Dots. You can try using soemething like UE tips. SD7 definitely sounds better with a wider bored tip.

The sound of the SD7 plus is not gonna jump out at you but they should grow on you especially when you get that tip right.. You should try that silver cable on the SD7 plus. Might surprise you.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I have a ton of tips including spiral dots so I should be fine - I hate what jvc spirals do to the sound of everything though, so wouldn't bother with mods. I think the sd7 needs something with smaller bore and thicker silicone. I will try other tips, but I think they need something to focus the sound not spiral dots to diffuse it even more. I do reserve the right to be wrong and to give you credit but I have a good track record in this department. I listened to it a bit more and am still split on that sd7+. Just don't see it as a giant slayer or even the best option in the price range, but I haven't slept in 32 hours, so can't vouch for my sanity right now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try this and that. They are far from optimized using stock tips that is for certain.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, I'm already on the right track - thicker silicone, shallower insertion and slightly smaller size for slightly reduced isolation to balance out the sound and bring in some clarity. Bore opening similar to the one of the stock tips seems to be the best for now, so they probably tuned it with them on. If you have vsonic tips try them out but push them all the way over the nozzle ridge. Anyway, I still kinda see them being competitive in the $50-150 range. I do love the fit and looks though and they aren't bad once you play around with them - nowhere near the sub-par magoasi k3 pro, but one you take into account to not-on-sale price, the fact that you need to shell out at least 30 bucks for a decent cable, etc, and it becomes a $200+ iem. Again, I don't want to rush into conclusions - as I said, I haven't slept in a very long time and have been drinking for a while, but the Nobles with the new cable still sound great.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 23, 2018)

So I got my cable package today. I haven't heard my HK6 since Saturday morning. They have been burning in my burn in station in the cave.









I was hesitant to get these cables for the HK6 but now that I look at them and listening to the absolute awesome sound of the HK6. I am more than happy with how this cable and earphone combo has came out. So the sound of the HK6 seems to have Opened up!  Ya your reading this right. The open box sound was actually giving me an idea of how these would sound.

I can't even begin to start explaining how excellent sounding these earphones are. These are making me rethink what you can get for your $230 now a days. I remember thinking how good my ATH- IM03 was using an upgraded cable when I got those new I spent roughly $435 for the whole thing.. At about half the price. These earphones make my IM03 sound a bit weak sauce. Kinda saddens me actually.

I am gonna say it here. What I am hearing right now. These HK6 has beaten my Sony Z5 for the most musical full bodied sounding earphones on the planet. The stage is just as wide, treble is silky smooth, the bass is even comparable but its the mids. Oh man the mids on these things. It has a lush, rich tonality to the mids. Organic and just pure joy to listen to. These are not just good fellas. These are outstanding in very perceivable way. I can't find a weakness to this sound at all. Lol.

They just continue to surprise me in every way possible. In just a matter of a few days. These have become front and center my top earphones.


----------



## superuser1

Ds the cables look great with the iems. Good call mate!


----------



## Dsnuts

Surprisingly they are just as good as the all silver black ones I got. Though to be fair all silver cables need to be run in for a while so I attached my new silver cables to the HK6 and got them back on the burn. 

Don't look as nice with the blue cables attached to the HK6 I have to admit. That blue cable had a funny plastic like smell to it. Lol. Probably from wherever chemical they finished that cable with. It is a silver coated copper wire 8 cores but with a blue finish. Looks nicer in person than in pics actually. 

Seems that is the new trend in cables. Gold, silver, pink, blue, and NiceHCK sells a new silver copper hybrid cable with the copper having a red dye to it. Looks really nice.


----------



## superuser1

Waiting for more impressions on the HK6. When you mentioned the Z5 i was a bit surprised to be honest. Those are some big big shoes to fill.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 23, 2018)

Seriously not as surprised as I was. I think the width of the stage on the Z5 is still the widest I have but the HK6 is not far behind. Another surprising sound aspect is how spacious they sound. It sounded spacious out of the box but not exactly how I am hearing them now. They went from like a 14 inch pizza large to a freaking 18 inch X large Za 





in a matter of a few days of burning in. It is not a cable thing either since I switched the HK6 from the cable I was using them with to that new blue one.

Give me this week to get them to the best sounding level I can with tips and cables with a good break in and then I will start doing some comparisons. Take these earphones very seriously is all I can say. Now I can understand why these are selling like hotcakes to the Japanese enthusiasts who all gave their unanimous 5 star reviews on these. By the way since I bought these they sold almost double amount of these on NiceHCK. Seems to be catching steam with the Japanese. 

I am eagerly awaiting my other 6BA iem the HQ6. I hope those will be fairly close in SQ to these.


----------



## lucasbrea (Apr 23, 2018)

So i was thinking about getting the sd7 or sd7 plus,  but from your review im going to switch to the HK6, do you think it is so much better than those??


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 23, 2018)

SD7s especially the hybrid model can be had for $130ish.  Excellent value and sound for the money but you do have to have different cables and tips for the SD7s. I listen to both my SD7s all the time and know both of them real well for sounds and their abilities.

If you can dish out some extra cash for the HK6. These are clearly playing at a different level, so much so they are beating up on one of my all time favorite earphones the Sony Z5s not to mention everything else in my collection. To be fair my Sony Z5 out of my Black label is pretty special. The HK6 is much more efficient and don't need a separate amp to sound premium. I was just telling a friend I can easily point out sound deficiencies in every single earphone I own.  I don't know if it is due to these phones being new and not used to their crazy sound but I can't pinpoint anything I dislike or anything weak about them at all. Not the staging not the tone not the depth not the bass certainly not the grain free sound. Not to mention one of the best looking universals I have ever seen. Whomever is tuning these things. Absolutely masterful.

I have a new respect for Chi fi.

These have mind blowing sound quality and that is the bottom line.


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> SD7s especially the hybrid model can be had for $130ish.  Excellent value and sound for the money but you do have to have different cables and tips for the SD7s. I listen to both my SD7s all the time and know both of them real well for sounds and their abilities.
> 
> If you can dish out some extra cash for the HK6. These are clearly playing at a different level, so much so they are beating up on one of my all time favorite earphones the Sony Z5s not to mention everything else in my collection. To be fair my Sony Z5 out of my Black label is pretty special. The HK6 is much more efficient and don't need a separate amp to sound premium. I was just telling a friend I can easily point out sound deficiencies in every single earphone I own.  I don't know if it is due to these phones being new and not used to their crazy sound but I can't pinpoint anything I dislike or anything weak about them at all. Not the staging not the tone not the depth not the bass certainly not the grain free sound. Not to mention one of the best looking universals I have ever seen. Whomever is tuning these things. Absolutely masterful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, appreciated. This is what i love about this hobby, you keep discovering new amazing sounds every time.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will tell you guys one thing for certain. There are many intriguing earphones here on head fi.

There is good to great for the money. Then there is special. These are special.


----------



## Raketen

Dsnuts said:


> They went from like a 14 inch pizza large to a freaking 18 inch X large Za



Za? .... ZA?!?!


----------



## snip3r77

When is the next Ali sale? 



Dsnuts said:


> So I got my cable package today. I haven't heard my HK6 since Saturday morning. They have been burning in my burn in station in the cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ders Olmaz

i cannot find the cable  is there a link for the cable also?


----------



## peter123

Have anyone seen the HK6 under another brand name/from another seller (I'm not a fan of HCK)?


----------



## superuser1

zx300 with DZ 7


----------



## Dsnuts

Ders Olmaz said:


> i cannot find the cable  is there a link for the cable also?



Type in 8 core mmcx on aliexpress. You will find it. There is only one all blue cable on ali. 



peter123 said:


> Have anyone seen the HK6 under another brand name/from another seller (I'm not a fan of HCK)?



HQ6 from all indications could be from the same OEM company that is making these iems for NiceHCK and the Cheezy. Though in all red. There are many similarities down to the box cable and case they provide for these earphones. Even the specs on their web pages for both the HK6 and the HQ6 is exactly the same. The only real difference is the nozzle on the shells of the Hk6 vs the HQ6. HK6 is a metal nozzle and the HQ6 is an extension of the plastic resin. This fundamental design difference may be what changes the SQ from one to the other. Otherwise they could be using the exact same BAs in both earphones. I will not know till I get them. Will report for certain. 




superuser1 said:


> zx300 with DZ 7



Excellent. I am going to ask Jim @ NiceHCK what is a direct upgrad from the HK6.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

OH SNAP!. They are on sale for cheaper than when I bought them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...4180dc3&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

Cheapest I have seen these.


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> When is the next Ali sale?



NOW. It is the cheapest I have ever seen the HK6. I know my initial impressions is all you guys have to go by.  Go in bith both feet. Will be good for your soul!


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Apr 24, 2018)

i only find this one ? @Dsnuts


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Ya that is the exact cable.

Those guys are the only ones with that cable.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> NOW. It is the cheapest I have ever seen the HK6. I know my initial impressions is all you guys have to go by.  Go in bith both feet. Will be good for your soul!


Need more venom to enable lol


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a feeling more and more headfiers will discover these. These must be discovered. They are an anomaly. They are the very essence of what the discovery thread is all about. At the $209 price point. That is without cable. I believe with store coupon it will be even closer to the $200 price. With cable they are roughly $230 with coupon. By the way the stock cable these come with are excellent. No need to upgrade from the stock cable if you want an all inclusive package.

Todays price is an abolute bargain. You gotta keep in mind this price I am seeing today is cheaper than the Aliexpress anniversary sale price. What I bought mine for $215.


----------



## Dsnuts

A few tid bits on the HK6. I believe they say 30 Ohm impedance on the specs. They seem more like a 24 Ohm to me. They are very easy to drive. I noticed this after I had my SD7 plugged into my M3s. Plugging the HK6 in the volume was much higher. So they can easily be driven from a phone. 

They isolate just as good as my SD7 plus. They are a solid block for aqua blue resin and isolation is one of the best I have heard and equal that of my SD7 plus. 

The connector is the newest gen mmcx. In other words I know guys are turned off by mmcx connectors but the female end is the solid block style in brass. Very solid connectors. I noticed all my newer cables connect with a solid click and do not swivel. Excellent connectors on these. 

Fitment on these. So good. They fit me like they were made of my ears. The shells are not as big as pictures would indicate. The sound however throws out a much bigger sound than the shells will indicate. If you have medium to larger sized ears these are gonna fit like a glove in your ears. Very comfy. 

Some of you already have PMed me about these. Guys willing to give these a try will not be disappointed. If you don't believe me. Believe the 36 purchased posts on the NiceHCK web site that all give 5 stars.  The quality of these earphones in sound and design is unheard of.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Another tid bit. So you guys probably noticed I have my Spiral Dots on these. They fit these perfectly. The nozzle is fairly wider about 4mm diameter. The design of these is to throw out a big scope of a sound so I can understand from a design stand point why they chose this particular housing and nozzle design. It took just a wide a tip to not limit any of the sonics.   I have had no need to try the included tips as the sound these threw out was so immense and pure heaven in my ears.

Truly the only difference I saw with the upcoming HQ6 and these was the nozzle design. Thus far I am liking the HK6 more so from a design stand point. It will be very interesting to hear how the HQ6 stacks up. I am guessing those are using similar level of BAs if not the same exact BAs. There are just too many similarities between these two.


----------



## peter123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Another tid bit. So you guys probably noticed I have my Spiral Dots on these. They fit these perfectly. The nozzle is fairly wider about 4mm diameter. The design of these is to throw out a big scope of a sound so I can understand from a design stand point why they chose this particular housing and nozzle design. It took just a wide a tip to not limit any of the sonics.   I have had no need to try the included tips as the sound these threw out was so immense and pure heaven in my ears.
> 
> Truly the only difference I saw with the upcoming HQ6 and these was the nozzle design. Thus far I am liking the HK6 more so from a design stand point. It will be very interesting to hear how the HQ6 stacks up. I am guessing those are using similar level of BAs if not the same exact BAs. There are just too many similarities between these two.



I'm really looking forward to hear your comparison between the two. Although I also think the metal nozzle looks best I'd be willing to compromise to buy from the HQ6 seller.

On another note I'm listening to the LZ-A4 for the first time in quite a while right now and all I can say is that these still holds their own against everything I own except for the Big Dipper. I prefer them over the A5, SD7, SA6 and even the B400. Putting them in my ears again feels like coming home


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> I have a feeling more and more headfiers will discover these. These must be discovered. They are an anomaly. They are the very essence of what the discovery thread is all about. At the $209 price point. That is without cable. I believe with store coupon it will be even closer to the $200 price. With cable they are roughly $230 with coupon. By the way the stock cable these come with are excellent. No need to upgrade from the stock cable if you want an all inclusive package.
> 
> Todays price is an abolute bargain. You gotta keep in mind this price I am seeing today is cheaper than the Aliexpress anniversary sale price. What I bought mine for $215.



It comes down to $185 with all the coupons and buying from the app


----------



## Dsnuts

I can tell you peter I do like the sound of the HK6 over the A5. Everything I own actually. So ya these threw a big wrench in the plan of things.

I was and I will rewrite that. WAS going to get the IT04. The HK6 has made me reconsider spending $500 for them. 

HK6 with a silver cable is unheard of. It is in an entirely different league of sound over everything I own. You guys want a taste of truly higher end sound but don't want to spend $1000 plus to get there. Try one of these HK6 get just the earphones themselves and spend the money you saved on one of them fancy all silver cables on the Aliexpress.


----------



## daid1 (Apr 24, 2018)

so, how to get those for 185 dollars? 

and where to read about the new HQ6 to know the difference


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

So speaking of the HQ6. They have landed in LA. Seems I will know soon enough if the HQ6 is the same earphone as the HK6.

Don't let the price tag fool you guys. I want every single one of you guys getting these go in with an open mind and don't let me gushing over them influence how you hear them. Listen for yourselves and you tell me how your hearing them. I know a few of you guys will try these. I can assure every single person getting these today. They will be worth your hard earned cash to get.

I had to do it. You should know what this is.! I don't whip this out often. Thus far the best in ears I have heard regardless of price. This year


----------



## kova4a

daid1 said:


> so, how to get those for 185 dollars?
> 
> and where to read about the new HQ6 to know the difference


Just log in in aliexpress. Get the $10 seller coupon - you can see the option to get seller coupon a little below the price on the HK6 page. You also get additional $5 automatically from the store for purchases above $169. You can also use three $2 select coupons for a total of $6 off additionally. Add the item in your cart. Download the aliexpress app on your phone and open you card, you'lsee a lower price as prices in the app are often slightly lower. tick the box and click on buy and you'll se the final price with all the discounts and coupons automatically applied. If you can't buy select coupons it will be $191


----------



## manukmanohar

Dsnuts said:


> So speaking of the HQ6. They have landed in LA. Seems I will know soon enough if the HQ6 is the same earphone as the HK6.
> 
> Don't let the price tag fool you guys. I want every single one of you guys getting these go in with an open mind and don't let me gushing over them influence how you hear them. Listen for yourselves and you tell me how your hearing them. I know a few of you guys will try these. I can assure every single person getting these today. They will be worth your hard earned cash to get.
> 
> I had to do it. You should know what this is.! I don't whip this out often. Thus far the best in ears I have heard regardless of price. This year



Wow! That's high praise. I'm curious to know the previous holders of the golden nuts.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I can tell you peter I do like the sound of the HK6 over the A5. Everything I own actually. So ya these threw a big wrench in the plan of things.
> 
> I was and I will rewrite that. WAS going to get the IT04. The HK6 has made me reconsider spending $500 for them.
> 
> HK6 with a silver cable is unheard of. It is in an entirely different league of sound over everything I own. You guys want a taste of truly higher end sound but don't want to spend $1000 plus to get there. Try one of these HK6 get just the earphones themselves and spend the money you saved on one of them fancy all silver cables on the Aliexpress.


How you compare the clarity/layering/separation and soundstage depth/height of HK6 with A5 ,???


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> I can tell you peter I do like the sound of the HK6 over the A5. Everything I own actually. So ya these threw a big wrench in the plan of things.
> 
> I was and I will rewrite that. WAS going to get the IT04. The HK6 has made me reconsider spending $500 for them.
> 
> HK6 with a silver cable is unheard of. It is in an entirely different league of sound over everything I own. You guys want a taste of truly higher end sound but don't want to spend $1000 plus to get there. Try one of these HK6 get just the earphones themselves and spend the money you saved on one of them fancy all silver cables on the Aliexpress.


dsnuts:
1. i understand this is ephemeral/subjective, but would you consider the hk6 a significant upgrade to the sd7?
2. how would you describe the quality/quantity of bass response on the hk6? more or less than the sd7?


----------



## Dsnuts

loomisjohnson said:


> dsnuts:
> 1. i understand this is ephemeral/subjective, but would you consider the hk6 a significant upgrade to the sd7?
> 2. how would you describe the quality/quantity of bass response on the hk6? more or less than the sd7?



It is an upgrade on everything I own. Lol. The sound balancing on these are ideal. No part of the spectrum steps above the other. It is the staging and spacious sound that also enhances this balance. I did a quick AB against the SD7 plus last night.  No question these are an upgrade. The bass of these are high quality like every part of the sound. The sound is as close to a perfect balanced sound as I have ever heard on anything

I mentioned this last night but I have yet to hear anything in the sound that is weak missing or unbalanced. Sub bass is deep and is more sub bass focussed than mid bass but enough tight mid bass to compliment any tune. Vocals on these make the vocals on SD7 seem a bit plain in comparison.

These will send shivers down the back of your neck. I am not kidding. Way more organic/ rich sounding than the SD7s. 

Just had a coworker join ALiexpress to buy these. Costed with coupons with cable $217. Not bad.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> How you compare the clarity/layering/separation and soundstage depth/height of HK6 with A5 ,???



I just sent my A5 to a friend. You told me what your looking for in an earphone. It is the HK6. If your a vocal lover and want clarity and a spacious sound. Take todays chance to get one for a really good price and just get one.

Just know the A5 mid range is laid back in comparison to these. While much detailed it is not going to be a better sounding earphone over what the HK6 has to offer. 

The A5 has some nice detail and imagery to their reference like sound tuning. 
For less money the HK6 has a musicality factor that can be missing from analytical tuned earphones like the A5. I like my A5 a lot. In fact it is one of the better reference tuned monitors I have heard at their given price but they are not on the same level the HK6 offers for just pure musical listening.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I just sent my A5 to a friend. You told me what your looking for in an earphone. It is the HK6. If your a vocal lover and want clarity and a spacious sound. Take todays change to get one for a really good price and just get one.
> 
> Just know the A5 mid range is laid back in comparison to these. While much detailed it is not going to be a better sounding earphone over what the HK6 has to offer.


Thanks friend everything is clear now and yes i am a vocals lover ,  after vocals i want a good height/depth in the iem so am bit serious to know about this ,  
one other thing i want to know that your all impressions are with your favourite EQ settings or without any EQing ,???


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Zero EQ. But I have been listening using a balanced cable out of my sources. You are literally surrounded by music. And these scale to better cables. Your all black silver cable should do just fine.

Do not pass up the chance to get these at this price.  It will completely surprise you. They literally fit your preference to a T.

If these earphones had a AT or JVC or Sony or Alo or any of the big brand names on it. I am certain it would sell for 3X more and people would call that a good deal.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Zero EQ. But I have been listening using a balanced cable out of my sources. You are literally surrounded by music. And these scale to better cables. Your all black silver cable should do just fine.
> 
> Do not pass up the chance to get these at this price.  It will completely surprise you. They literally fit your preference to a T.
> 
> If these earphones had a AT or JVC or Sony or Alo or any of the big brand names on it. I am certain it would sell for 3X more and people would call that a good deal.


Honestly currently i don't have a balance cable option but i have some good pure silver and cooper and silver cooper mix ,  silver plated and somer other cables so i hope i will be OK  with them,


----------



## HungryPanda

just as i was appreciating the Toneking TK2's the hype train arrives


----------



## Dsnuts

LOLZ!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> Honestly currently i don't have a balance cable option but i have some good pure silver and cooper and silver cooper mix ,  silver plated and somer other cables so i hope i will be OK  with them,



I tried 3 cables with them and they sound great using all of them but silver does give them that bottomless depth I was speaking of on first listen. I think your fine with cables. I have them all black silver cables I attached to them and are burning in with the HK6 at the same time. Will take another listen tonight 

I will also give a good listen using single ended adapter. I already know they sound absolutely stupendous in balanced but not so much in single ended so will post some thoughts on that.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just a bit of a tip on cables. I know guys that might be new to the whole balanced cable option might not know but this is what I do. That is if you own a source with 2.5mm or even with a 4.4mm balanced option. 

I get a cable with 2.5mm balanced out now a days almost all the time. Since I own 4 sources using them. Something like this LZ cable for instance 







I use this cable on LZ A5 and I have been buying all my cables lately in this form. Cus all you have to do is use one of these. 






Fiio sells one and this vendor on Aliexpress sells this one. I recently bought. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.N1TPre 

So the idea there is you can turn any cable you buy for balanced sound for single ended via adapter. This way your not needlessly connecting a single cable and disconnecting to a balanced one just to hear your earphones in balanced and visa versa.  I also have a Fiio one but that one is a bit too flimsy imo.


----------



## lucasbrea (Apr 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I have a feeling more and more headfiers will discover these. These must be discovered. They are an anomaly. They are the very essence of what the discovery thread is all about. At the $209 price point. That is without cable. I believe with store coupon it will be even closer to the $200 price. With cable they are roughly $230 with coupon. By the way the stock cable these come with are excellent. No need to upgrade from the stock cable if you want an all inclusive package.
> 
> Todays price is an abolute bargain. You gotta keep in mind this price I am seeing today is cheaper than the Aliexpress anniversary sale price. What I bought mine for $215.


I wonder about the sound difference between the sd7 plus and the HK6, one has 7 ba drivers and the other 6. What makes the difference in sound quality, the tunning or the better ba drivers??


----------



## cfc7

Dsnuts said:


> SD7s especially the hybrid model can be had for $130ish.  Excellent value and sound for the money but you do have to have different cables and tips for the SD7s. I listen to both my SD7s all the time and know both of them real well for sounds and their abilities.
> 
> If you can dish out some extra cash for the HK6. These are clearly playing at a different level, so much so they are beating up on one of my all time favorite earphones the Sony Z5s not to mention everything else in my collection. To be fair my Sony Z5 out of my Black label is pretty special. The HK6 is much more efficient and don't need a separate amp to sound premium. I was just telling a friend I can easily point out sound deficiencies in every single earphone I own.  I don't know if it is due to these phones being new and not used to their crazy sound but I can't pinpoint anything I dislike or anything weak about them at all. Not the staging not the tone not the depth not the bass certainly not the grain free sound. Not to mention one of the best looking universals I have ever seen. Whomever is tuning these things. Absolutely masterful.
> 
> ...



Are these better than Z5 also in the bass area?
Z5 has a DD though.


----------



## geagle

Just bought me a pair of those HK6, too, @Dsnuts ... nice price (final price came a tad below $200), and your praise made them sorta irrestible


----------



## Dsnuts

A combination of both. I posted before my thoughts on the SD7 plus. Using one more BA vs the 6BAs in the HK6. But it comes down to tuning and the quality of the BAs used. 

The SD7 has a warmer tonality due to the balanced being skewed a bit toward mid bands and bass vs the less emphasized treble. The HK6 sounds smoother and more fluid to my ears due to them not having one region more emphasized over another. It can change a bit in tonality due to different cables used but overall balancing is one of the best I have ever heard. 

SD7 plus also does not have too much of an airy quality to their sound. It sounds a bit like a closed headphone. But a good one. It has a forward sound that shows you it has a lot of drivers. 3D due to all the drivers.  Enjoyable enough but the HK6 adds a wider and deeper spacious and airy sound vs the SD7s. Sounds like a semi open earphone but all the drivers in enclosed in resin. It is astounding how it sounds. Airy vocals. Smooth and clear detailed sound I can tell they are using a higher grade of BAs in these vs the SD7s.  

It has more higher end refinements than it should. This is why I am bringing attention to these. It is a gateway to better sound yes. Guys that own higher end phone will be pleasently surprised with these. I look forward to hearing everyones take on them. Might even start a dedicated thread on them. If enough guys get them.


----------



## geagle

Though, tbh, now I'm really starting to wonder about the higher priced NiceHCK models, too  ....


----------



## Dsnuts

cfc7 said:


> Are these better than Z5 also in the bass area?
> Z5 has a DD though.



Bass is much more brawnier on the Z5 but the quality of the bass on the HK6 is incredible. Z5 has that dynamic deep rumbling bass that is difficult for BAs to produce but the HK6 to my ears much like the SD7s do not have a drop off in the lowest of regions. You will hear every note the artist intended for you to hear on the HK6. 

6BAs makes sense. 2 for treble 2 for mids and 2 for bass. Very complete sounding earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

geagle said:


> Though, tbh, now I'm really starting to wonder about the higher priced NiceHCK models, too  ....



I asked Jim at NiceHCK which of his earphones is a direct upgrade. But I do believe there is a very good chance that this HK6 could actually be better than their previous higher end earphones. People get better at tuning. Getting newer is sometimes is better even though the item is cheaper and has less drivers.  We will find out.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> It is an upgrade on everything I own. Lol. The sound balancing on these are ideal. No part of the spectrum steps above the other. It is the staging and spacious sound that also enhances this balance. I did a quick AB against the SD7 plus last night.  No question these are an upgrade. The bass of these are high quality like every part of the sound. The sound is as close to a perfect balanced sound as I have ever heard on anything
> 
> I mentioned this last night but I have yet to hear anything in the sound that is weak missing or unbalanced. Sub bass is deep and is more sub bass focussed than mid bass but enough tight mid bass to compliment any tune. Vocals on these make the vocals on SD7 seem a bit plain in comparison.
> 
> ...


you're doing a great job of selling these, i must say. my hesitation, which many of you can relate to, is that if they really are the holy grail they'll render obsolete my gazillion other phones. that said, i'm really tempted...


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> A combination of both. I posted before my thoughts on the SD7 plus. Using one more BA vs the 6BAs in the HK6. But it comes down to tuning and the quality of the BAs used.
> 
> The SD7 has a warmer tonality due to the balanced being skewed a bit toward mid bands and bass vs the less emphasized treble. The HK6 sounds smoother and more fluid to my ears due to them not having one region more emphasized over another. It can change a bit in tonality due to different cables used but overall balancing is one of the best I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I appreciate your feedback


----------



## earplug

Now I'm all hyped for the HK6. Still thinking about cable vs no cable since I don't have many cable options right now. The only MMCX cables I have are a few of those $7 KZ ones. Think those would be okay temporarily until I can get a different cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

loomisjohnson said:


> you're doing a great job of selling these, i must say. my hesitation, which many of you can relate to, is that if they really are the holy grail they'll render obsolete my gazillion other phones. that said, i'm really tempted...



I have zero doubts. But hey it is all about the journey. Lol At least they didn't cost $500 like the IT04 is about to.


----------



## Dsnuts

earplug said:


> Now I'm all hyped for the HK6. Still thinking about cable vs no cable since I don't have many cable options right now. The only MMCX cables I have are a few of those $7 KZ ones. Think those would be okay temporarily until I can get a different cable?



If you don't have good cables to use on them. Go for the entire deal with cable included. I can vouch for the cables these comes with. I own 5 pairs of a different brand of the same thing. Believe me it is one of the best cables for the cash and will make the HK6 sing. Completely worth the bit of extra for the cable these comes with and with the added benefit of being able to choose which type of cable.


----------



## zazaboy

@Dsnuts do you recommend hk6 if I use it from low sources.. does it give good sound quality without sound loss like the ibasso it01 from low sources like smartphone? and can you make it bassheavy to satisfy bassheads... without losing the sound quality ... ? and does it have piercing highs or not like lz a5? thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

No piercing highs. These have a very refined treble. No sibilance . Great bass extension. They are not quite bass head level but similar to the bass emphasis on the IT01 slightly less mid bass but overall a much more sophisticated and mature sound tuning.  It will be like nothing you have heard before. 

They are very easy to drive. Similar to the IT01 in sensitivity actually. So no problems driving them from a phone. I have been using them from my Shanling and Cayin daps but they will have zero difficulty as far as driveability goes. 

The best way to replicate their sound is standing in a middle of a room full of high end speakers. Lol . Might be the closest 

Like I mentioned before I will test them in single ended tonight. Will report back later with how they sound.


----------



## earplug

Dsnuts said:


> If you don't have good cables to use on them. Go for the entire deal with cable included. I can vouch for the cables these comes with. I own 5 pairs of a different brand of the same thing. Believe me it is one of the best cables for the cash and will make the HK6 sing. Completely worth the bit of extra for the cable these comes with and with the added benefit of being able to choose which type of cable.




Thanks. I'll probably go with the version with cable if I decide to buy (which I'm really tempted to do.)


----------



## thejoker13

@Dsnuts, you've definitely piqued my interest of the HCK HK6's. Thank you for your impressions! I thought I was going to get the Toneking T88K's next, but now you've given me food for thought. Could you possibly do me a huge favor and post a picture of you wearing the HK6's? I'd love to see how they sit in ear. Thank you in advance if you're able to do that.


----------



## ericp10

I have to find out how the HK6 compares to my DZ7.


----------



## earplug

thejoker13 said:


> Could you possibly do me a huge favor and post a picture of you wearing the HK6's? I'd love to see how they sit in ear. Thank you in advance if you're able to do that.




Here's one from Twitter: https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/976656727201361920


----------



## thejoker13

earplug said:


> Here's one from Twitter: https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/976656727201361920


Thank you!


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Just a bit of a tip on cables. I know guys that might be new to the whole balanced cable option might not know but this is what I do. That is if you own a source with 2.5mm or even with a 4.4mm balanced option.
> 
> I get a cable with 2.5mm balanced out now a days almost all the time. Since I own 4 sources using them. Something like this LZ cable for instance
> 
> ...



How is the converter ? 

Is there a converter for big sized balanced ( amp) to a 2.5 balanced . Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Sorry for getting that question wrong. Your talking about a balanced amp that can use an adapter for a 2.5mm female out. That is a good question. I bet there has to be something on the webs. I would look on ebay and aliexpress. I saw an amp they sold on massdrop. Firestone amp I believe that had a XLR balanced port and there was an adapter for balanced out. But that came with the amp. 

It might come down to a custom job. But I wouldn't rule that out I bet there is a need for such an adapter.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 24, 2018)

Well I can confirm the HK6 sounds just as engaging through single ended sound vs balanced. This being said I love how even more engrossing they are in balanced. Single end is no pushover however.  

Listening to some Wayne Shorter, now Chet Baker. Jazz sounds absolutely spectacular through these. I am listening to single ended via Sony ZX300A and it is everything I have been saying here and more. These spacial separation and roominess of the sound is unheard of at this price range.

Another thing I noticed about the HK6. They sound spectacular with everything I have used on them thus far. I cant choose which of my sources it jives with better simply due to the fact that it jives with all of them.

It does not seem to be finicky about cables, or sources. It sounds great with all of it. Guys that jumped on these today. You all are in for a treat. I will just tell you so right now!


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry for getting that question wrong. Your talking about a balanced amp that can use an adapter for a 2.5mm female out. That is a good question. I bet there has to be something on the webs. I would look on ebay and aliexpress. I saw an amp they sold on massdrop. Firestone amp I believe that had a XLR balanced port and there was an adapter for balanced out. But that came with the amp.
> 
> It might come down to a custom job. But I wouldn't rule that out I bet there is a need for such an adapter.



Sorry I was on mobile unable to post an image.

Looking at something that will convert the left most port ( balanced ) to my IEM 2.5mm cable.


----------



## dweaver

Well my Brainwavz cable started to cut out on my right ear on the Mackie MP-220 so I switched back to the original cable and all issues went away. I hope the Fiio RC-BT will have a snug MMCX connector like the default cable.

Have to say though aside from the cable being a bit thick and overly beefy I sounds good. It has just a smidge more warmth than the Brainwavz cable but conveys a similar level of detail. Its not bothering me comfort wise like it initially did so most of that discomfort was probably just getting used to the IEM shape and finding the right tips for me. 

Reading DS's posts about the HK6 has me interested in hearing that IEM but not as much as it normally would. Why is that you ask? Well the MP-220 actually has grown on me to the point I like it at least as much as my now dead XBA-Z5.

It may not quite have the same sound stage but it is darned close. But I think it has better mids than the Z5 with more detail and less warmth. The Z5 mids are nice but in smoothed sort of fashion. The MP-220 on the hand portrays guitars with crunch and vocals with more emotion. Treble is laid back but detailed and the bass while not as Big as the Z5 is more even handed so works with more genres.

I have been amazed many times over the past 2 weeks by a lot of my music as I hear way more than normal and am constantly finding myself being carried away in the music.

I do have to say though, I am a low volume listener rarely going higher than 1/3 volume on my phone so I am unsure how these will be at loud listening levels.


----------



## superuser1 (Apr 25, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> Sorry I was on mobile unable to post an image.
> 
> Looking at something that will convert the left most port ( balanced ) to my IEM 2.5mm cable.


Im wondering if this would work
http://www.kvconnection.com/product-p/k-25fsmx3m-6i.htm

EDIT: thats the balanced input so this cable should work.
LINK


----------



## peter123 (Apr 25, 2018)

[/QUOTE]


snip3r77 said:


> Sorry I was on mobile unable to post an image.
> 
> Looking at something that will convert the left most port ( balanced ) to my IEM 2.5mm cable.



Yes, Venture Electronics have several different adapters from XLR to other balanced and single ended connectors.


----------



## peter123

This is probably the exact type that you want:


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> … Yes, Venture Electronics have several different adapters from XLR to other balanced and single ended connectors.


I may be horribly underwhelmed by their buds but they are a great source for all sorts of cables. 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.5mm balanced conversion cables for 5 bucks. Similarly $5 SE to appropriate balanced jack adapter cables. MMCX and 2 pin balanced cables $10 and $20.


----------



## Dsnuts

One thing I discovered last night. Trance sounds freaking mind blowing on the HK6. EDM lovers gonna love these.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Got an answer from Jim@ NiceHCK. A direct upgrade on the HK6. Hows about doubling the BAs to 12.. DZ12






Gonna start saving up for these...My rule of 3s apply here. 4 BAs for treble 4 BAs for mids and 4 for Bass? These could very well be end game. 

This is using the same nozzle design I like a lot on the HK6 and the shell obviously looks bigger. The interesting thing about these. There is no reviews on them.  But there are about 10 for the 14BA top of the line iems from NiceHCK. Price difference is not that different from 12BA to 14BA so I can see how people will be buying the 14BA earphone. But again Jim didn't say the 14BA was the upgrade to the HK6. He showed me these. With double the BAs in the house. I can see this being a nice upgrade on the HK6.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> One thing I discovered last night. Trance sounds freaking mind blowing on the HK6. EDM lovers gonna love these.



Do you mind trying some Hidria Spacefolk.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dont have my HK6 with me at the moment as I am at work but will most certainly give a listen tonight at home.


----------



## zazaboy

btw is hk6 a upgrade over ibasso it01 and lz a5 or a sidegrade... would like to know that aswell..and does the  soundstage give you a big 3d feeling ... when you listen to instruments? how does instruments sound with it?


----------



## HungryPanda

Best 3D feeling I have had in ages is with the Rose North Forest iems, they are very holographic


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Definitely upgrade on the IT01. It01 will sound flat in comarison to the HK6, the A5 and the HK6 are tuned so differently that I wouldnt say one is an upgrade on the sonics over the other just different takes on sound. The HK6 has the best 3D type sound I have ever heard from a traditional IEM and this is in single mode. One of the best iems I have heard that does spacial sound, even better in balanced. The A5 is about precision, detail and a taste of the reference type tuning. The A5 is a bit polarizing due to their hyper clarity and imaging. It is great for music that require precision and detial.. The highs are a bit splashy and the mids are laid back on the A5. HK6 sounds amazing for everything I have used them with. Much more texture in the sounds of the HK6 and much fuller rangier deeper mid section vs the A5. 

Vocal music sounds much more natural on the HK6 and much more organic as a result vs the A5. Stage is another thing it does better as well. Much more musical and emersive sound coming out of the HK6. The highs is actually done better on the HK6 as well. It is tastefully tuned in the treble department. Has great extension with right amount of sparkle and definition. A5 treble is a bit on the splashy and brighter, does not sound as natural as the HK6.

I see that NiceHCK has their HK6 still on sale today for $209


----------



## Lurk650

zazaboy said:


> btw is hk6 a upgrade over ibasso it01 and lz a5 or a sidegrade... would like to know that aswell..and does the  soundstage give you a big 3d feeling ... when you listen to instruments? how does instruments sound with it?


He has said numerous times now that the HK6 is his best IEM. That should say it all (for his opinion)


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Got an answer from Jim@ NiceHCK. A direct upgrade on the HK6. Hows about doubling the BAs to 12.. DZ12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the price difference between the two ( HK6 and SZ12) is huge,  DZ12 is for $771.00 witch is more than triple the price of HK6 ,  wonder the DZ12 have a 3x better sound quality compared to HK6,


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> Best 3D feeling I have had in ages is with the Rose North Forest iems, they are very holographic


I never see this iem,  can you please share the link for this ,  thanks.


----------



## superuser1

Ahmad313 said:


> But the price difference between the two ( HK6 and SZ12) is huge,  DZ12 is for $771.00 witch is more than triple the price of HK6 ,  wonder the DZ12 have a 3x better sound quality compared to HK6,


We need a millionaire guinea pig who would take one for the team


----------



## atomicgarden

How do they fit compared the LZ A5, the A5 fits in my ear, but the rounded housing is too big for my right ear and I can’t use them for more than 5min.

Wouldn’t mind trying these based on your impressions just afraid I will have same fit problem.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Ya the hobby is never cheap. But the reason why the HK6 shines so much is it is a brilliantly tuned Iem and will give people some insight into customized BA sound. Whomever is tuning these for NiceHCK is a master at their craft.

I was chatting with a friend last night about this but it makes plenty of sense to me that these vendors on Aliexpress has some crazy good sounding IEMs what we are not aware of. There are more music enthusiasts in all of China than anywhere else in the world. Guess where a lot of the materials for iems comes from.

My past experience with AT iems for example. There is a black market for rejected AT iems in the Chinese market. You can find plenty of them on Aliexpress. Those rejects end up sounding exactly the same. So are they dupes or are they rejects?. One thing all that has taught me is there are no one better on the planet that can reproduce/ copy a good sound than the Chinese.  Sure plenty of great sounding stuff is made all over the world but I bet they are made in China. That my friends is a leg up.

The HK6 is a prime example of someone knowing something about tuning and making it for NiceHCK.


----------



## HungryPanda

Ahmad313 said:


> I never see this iem,  can you please share the link for this ,  thanks.


https://penonaudio.com/rose-north-forest.html


----------



## Dsnuts

atomicgarden said:


> How do they fit compared the LZ A5, the A5 fits in my ear, but the rounded housing is too big for my right ear and I can’t use them for more than 5min.
> 
> Wouldn’t mind trying these based on your impressions just afraid I will have same fit problem.



Sorry to hear that. I don't think these will be any more comfortable for your right ear. They are slighly bigger fitting than the A5.


----------



## atomicgarden

Thx for the info, 
Shame I really like the look and how you describe them.

Thinking about 1 of the Rose mini series, but read a lot about bad QC.
Also going to try/buy the final audio e4000 or e5000 when they arrive in store here.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I suppose you have to have equal sized ears to have these fit correct. They are actually not as big as they look in pictures but are semi custom universals so they are shaped like the concha for the ear so they will fit snug. This adds to the isolation on them.


----------



## daid1

I couldn't resist, I have just bought a pair of HK6 with cable for 214 dollars


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

You guys have to remember the actual price on these are $269 and that is what is being sold from the competiton for the HQ6 which has the exact same configuration.

I can certainly ask NiceHCK folks how long they plan on having this sale price but like most things that are good. Must come to an end.


----------



## rodel808

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can confirm the HK6 sounds just as engaging through single ended sound vs balanced. This being said I love how even more engrossing they are in balanced. Single end is no pushover however.
> 
> Listening to some Wayne Shorter, now Chet Baker. Jazz sounds absolutely spectacular through these. I am listening to single ended via Sony ZX300A and it is everything I have been saying here and more. These spacial separation and roominess of the sound is unheard of at this price range.
> 
> ...



I see that one of your favorite iem is the Sony z5. Can you please do a comparison between the z5 and hk6?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Z5 is one of my all time favorite earphones. It scales to better equipment and has that classic Sony high end sound to it. It was my first foray into balanced sound using my Pono in balanced. It is one of those iems I will probably never get rid of simply cus I enjoy em so much.

There are some similarities with the HK6 due to the fact that both have this roomy spacious sound. While the stage of the HK6 is not quite as wide it does not have any type of confined feeling to the sound what so ever due to the clever tuning on them. They sound like how other earphones sound in balanced but in single mode. Very dimensional even more so than my SD7 plus in balanced which has 7 BAs in them. 

Z5 has the larger brawnier bass both mid and sub but that is to be expected. But what has really surprised me here is the HK6 has excellent quality full bass end. It is definitely boosted but not overcooked. Zero drop off to 20 hz that I can hear. If sub bass is in your track it will come out in full force. The big difference between the two here is the mids. The mids has more to the HK6 than the Z5. It has more substance more depth more cleaner and dimensional sounding from memory. ( Don't have either of them right now as I type so this is based on my usage of them)

The HK6 has one of the best visualized mids I have heard for anything I own. It is not only precise but has crazy layers to it. Those mult BAs for the mids seems to be doing thier thing here. The mids are much more dynamic than the Z5. Z5 almost sounds a bit too smoothed out in the mids casted by the larger bass end has a warm tilt to the sound. HK6 is a much better balanced sound vs the Z5. Not warm and not bright. Though using different cables can brighten the sound or add a touch of warmth. That is up to the user but over all tuning is absolutely brilliant.

Treble on the Z5 is absolute work of art. Extended yet silky and non fatiguing. Again HK6 here while a bit less in the silky department is equaly quality here. I tested one of my tracks with a upper highlighted tune last night and the HK6 can hit every treble note with no issue what so ever. No added splashiness or grain. Clean yet detiled. I listen for suble tone changes in high hat notes and these do it with ease.

After owning the HK6. They make me realize what my other earphones are lacking. That is sign of something special.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Z5 is one of my all time favorite earphones. It scales to better equipment and has that classic Sony high end sound to it. It was my first foray into balanced sound using my Pono in balanced. It is one of those iems I will probably never get rid of simply cus I enjoy em so much.
> 
> There are some similarities with the HK6 due to the fact that both have this roomy spacious sound. While the stage of the HK6 is not quite as wide it does not have any type of confined feeling to the sound what so ever due to the clever tuning on them. They sound like how other earphones sound in balanced but in single mode. Very dimensional even more so than my SD7 plus in balanced which has 7 BAs in them.
> 
> ...




This reads like the DZ7 without the DD driver for bass. The mids are definitely where the magic is. But I think I'm done buying iems for awhile ( happy with the N5005, U12, DZ7, ME.1 and LZ A5). My concentration is on finding a good DAP that gives me massive storage, balanced 2.5mm connection, Hi-Res sounds and the latest Bluetooth technology to connect with my N5005 and my car). Looking at Opus and some Cowon models right now. Not sure about the Pioneer and Onkyo DAPs yet. Oh, I'm not trying to pay in the thousands for a good DAP either. That Sony ZX300 will pretty much be the same sound as my Sony ZX100 (it has 128GB internal plus a slot to put in a card), so I'm not really looking in that direction. The Sony ZX100 does sound marvelous with a battery life that goes on for weeks.


----------



## Dsnuts

You want a really great sounding dap that does all that and has good battery. Try out a Shanling M3s. Don't let that price tag fool you. 

https://www.themasterswitch.com/best-digital-audio-players


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

I sold off my Fiio X5iii because of the Shanling M3s. Sounds great with everything I got and has excellent power. Balanced out of this thing is a true balanced out. It has double everything just for the balanced out. Brings your earphones to an entirely new realm.

I have the Cayin N5ii as well and that player has double card slots but also has android which kinda slows everything down a bit. Not as slow as the X5iii. Still in the working on firmware stage. Has a fuller warmer tone to the sound ( Cayin house sound ) But out of my players I will say the

Shanling price for performance is the best. Sony ZX300A is absolute beast of a player and is equally as easy to use as the M3s. It is a toss up between the Shanling and the Sony for SQ, but size ease of use and price

Shanling if you never tried one of their players is the best value for the player imo.

Tis the reason why I am kinda interested in this thing.






Need to be wearing this around my neck on a lanyard. Flava Flav style


----------



## mrmoto050

Dsnuts said:


> You guys have to remember the actual price on these are $269 and that is what is being sold from the competiton for the HQ6 which has the exact same configuration.
> 
> I can certainly ask NiceHCK folks how long they plan on having this sale price but like most things that are good. Must come to an end.


The site states 7 days.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Yup. Nice. They want to move them. It is a good tactic actually. Sell one of their best iems at a really aggressive price.  Trojan it is.


----------



## manukmanohar

Dsnuts said:


> You guys have to remember the actual price on these are $269 and that is what is being sold from the competiton for the HQ6 which has the exact same configuration.
> 
> I can certainly ask NiceHCK folks how long they plan on having this sale price but like most things that are good. Must come to an end.



How do we know whether HQ6 has the exact same configuration? Because it looks similar and is 6 BA? Does it mean that we can probably find the alternate names for this IEM, and expect it perform similarly. Would be helpful to know. Hopefully once you receive your HQ6, you can confirm.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> I sold off my Fiio X5iii because of the Shanling M3s. Sounds great with everything I got and has excellent power. Balanced out of this thing is a true balanced out. It has double everything just for the balanced out. Brings your earphones to an entirely new realm.
> 
> I have the Cayin N5ii as well and that player has double card slots but also has android which kinda slows everything down a bit. Not as slow as the X5iii. Still in the working on firmware stage. Has a fuller warmer tone to the sound ( Cayin house sound ) But out of my players I will say the
> 
> ...




Okay, I'm sold buddy. I will give it a try.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is on its way to me. Somewhere between LA and Colorado. So I should have those very soon. There are just too many similarities between the IEMs to not think it is made by the same OEM manufacturer Even the zip up case they come with look exactly the same but each case has different branding and that is the only difference.  Cables they come with are exactly the same as well. We will see. 

If I get a red colored HK6 that is not a bad thing. Lol. Well I know they will sound a bit different simply due to the nozzle design and how sound channels through the nozzles. One is all resin bored out for sound and one clearly has a thicker nozzle with filter on it which is the HK6.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Okay, I'm sold buddy. I will give it a try.



I see them used once in a while but that player is worth every penny spent on it. Another thing I really like about it. It is approximately the size of an ice cream sandwich. Very pocketable.


----------



## manukmanohar

Dsnuts said:


> Ya the hobby is never cheap. But the reason why the HK6 shines so much is it is a brilliantly tuned Iem and will give people some insight into customized BA sound. Whomever is tuning these for NiceHCK is a master at their craft.
> 
> I was chatting with a friend last night about this but it makes plenty of sense to me that these vendors on Aliexpress has some crazy good sounding IEMs what we are not aware of. There are more music enthusiasts in all of China than anywhere else in the world. Guess where a lot of the materials for iems comes from.
> 
> ...



Have you by any chance tried massdrop plus or dita answer, or oriveti ones. all are in 300+ range. massdrop plus, in particular has got wide praise with some saying it is the best iem under 600 usd. 

would be interested to hear the comparisons


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question. I think the more guys get on board with the HK6 the more we will find out. I just know they rock all over the place for SQ as well as look stunning in person. I am gonna refrain from saying they are best iem under whatever. They sound amazing. Too good to believe actually and not to mention is being sold at an unheard of price for what they are. 

I would put these iems toe to toe with anything anyones got especially using a pure silver cable and that would get my interest for comparisons.


----------



## ericp10

The Hiby R6  DAP looks good to me too. Decisions.


----------



## BenF

Small warning about HK6/HQ6 - having multiple drivers working the same region, it's doomed to have *some* coherency issues.
Not everyone may be sensitive to these issues, but I am. DZ9 has the same problem, although to a much smaller extent. DZ9 also has much better timbre - HK6 sounds somewhat off.
Timbre may be its main problem, there are plenty much cheaper IEMs that sound much more natural.

Bass is not what I expected - sounds like the 2 BAs are firing out of sync. It's not the typical BA tight bass - lacks definition. DZ9's dynamic driver does much better job.
Soundstage is average. Comfort is good. HK6 looks good, but can't compare to DZ9 (see pictures below).

At 200$, HK6 is a disappointment so far. I'll keep tip rolling, but so far the results weren't great.

*P.S.* Before you spend 200$+ on HK6/HQ6, maybe wait 3-6 months - if the hype train is still going, it may be worth taking a risk. Chances are, there will be the next "world beater" IEM by that time anyway.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

BenF said:


> Small warning about HK6/HQ6 - having multiple drivers working the same region, it's doomed to have *some* coherency issues.
> Not everyone may be sensitive to these issues, but I am. DZ9 has the same problem, although to a much smaller extent. DZ9 also has much better timbre - HK6 sounds somewhat off.
> Timbre may be its main problem, *there are plenty much cheaper IEMs that sound much more natural*.
> 
> ...



Please let me know what you think is more " natural sounding" Perhaps in a traditional stereo type of natural sounding perhaps. Would love to hear your take on what you feel is better at $200 actually. 

Don't hear bass issues your stating on my pair. If there are coherency issues I don't hear it. Maybe my ears are not as good as yours.


----------



## Dsnuts

So Ben This is the discovery thread. What do you feel is a better more natural sound? Common man don't be shy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

I would like to follow you since you can tell coherency issues in all BA iems. That is something. I am intrigued. Common man. Don't come into my thread and say there are lots of iems that are cheaper and more natural without actually mentioning what they are? Since you find the Hk6 dissappointing what IEM do you feel is worth that price? Simple question? 

Perhaps any of these from your profile page?

Final Audio Design Heaven VI > Havi B3 Pro MK1 > Sennheiser IE80 > Myst Nail 2 V2 > HiFiMan RE-262 >= Final Audio Design Heaven IV > Brainwavz B2 > = JVC FXZ200 > Zero Audio Carbo Basso = Xiaomi Piston 2 > Sony MH755 > Philips SHE3590 > Final Audio Design Heaven II > KOSS KSC75 > Klipsch S4A II > Brainwavz R1 > Sony MH1C > Dasetn PK IE8 > Monoprice MP8320 > Blox BI3


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you actually own the HK6? Lol. I find it difficult to believe you actually got both of those iems to be honest. 

Why don't you write your name on a piece of paper and put it next to that pic of yours. Then I might believe you.


----------



## HungryPanda

HotFi HM9 has 6BA in each earpiece too
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html


----------



## lmfboy01

HungryPanda said:


> HotFi HM9 has 6BA in each earpiece too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html


3+3=6


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Do you actually own the HK6? Lol. I find it difficult to believe you actually got both of those iems to be honest.
> 
> Why don't you write your name on a piece of paper and put it next to that pic of yours. Then I might believe you.









After being in the Chi-Fi over ears thread where last week there was a heated debated about his (BenF) love for the Takstar Pro 82, I'm going to enjoy this


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> Please let me know what you think is more " natural sounding" Perhaps in a traditional stereo type of natural sounding perhaps..


I don't know what a "traditional stereo type" means, but here are some IEMs (don't want to mix earbuds/headphones into this discussion) that I compared directly in the last couple days, and they sound a lot more natural:
LZ A2
LZ A2 Pro
FAD Heaven VI
FAD Heaven S
DZ9
AKG 3003
Hifiman RE-600
FI-BA-SS

I don't have that many IEMs with me, but I can test more in the future. From memory, even the cheapo UrbanFun hybrid sounds more natural (after a long burn-in and a tip-rolling session).
Don't know if the hybrid they sell now is the same one I've got, but I was very happy with the sound I got for 18$, and I would still be happy at 180$ with it.



Dsnuts said:


> Would love to hear your take on what you feel is better at $200 actually.


When LZ A2 and A2 Pro were available, they were well under 200$
RE-600 can be had for 99$: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I5064RE/
Chi-Fi doesn't have to be DIY 



Dsnuts said:


> Don't hear bass issues your stating on my pair. If there are coherency issues I don't hear it. Maybe my ears are not as good as yours.


Different people are sensitive to different things. I am very sensitive to lack of coherency.
When i auditioned Jerry Harvey 13v2/16v2/Roxanne/Lola, I liked some of them better than others (13v2 was the worst), but they all exhibited the "wall of sound" behavior to different degrees, so I bought a single BA (FAD Heaven VII) instead.
As for the bass, maybe your HK6 simply doesn't have this issue - QC on these DIY IEMs is far from perfect, that's expected.
Or maybe my standards for bass are too high? I love the bass on Heaven VI - although it's a single BA, it has bass that you would expect from a dynamic driver - punchy with great body and decay.
To me HK6's bass sounds like neither BA nor dynamic, it has a big body, but that body is hollow inside. This may change as I'll keep tip-rolling.

*P.S. *HK6 were burned in for 100 hours, even though I don't believe in burn-in for BAs.


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> Do you actually own the HK6? Lol. I find it difficult to believe you actually got both of those iems to be honest.
> 
> Why don't you write your name on a piece of paper and put it next to that pic of yours. Then I might believe you.


What was unclear about the pictures I posted so far?
Is this better?


----------



## Mdclol

The audiophile sickness is real.. I spent thousands of dollars from 2011-2013 on the hyped BA iems of the time, Westone ES5, 4, UM3X. I was finally content with the EarSonics SM3v2 and stop visiting head-fi for my wallets sake.

Come 2017 and I discover I can now purchase a 4 driver hybrid for $35 (KZ ZS5). Curiosity gets the best of me and I purchase my first Chi-fi IEM, BGVP DM5, after hours of research. I only wanted to see what Chi-fi could do for your dollar, but here I am, $1000+ worth of Chi-fi later and I got bit by the bug again for the HK6.

This website truly is a mental masturbation lol. The smarter man would hold back from coming here. I am not that man. HK6 are in my sights even though I am perfectly happy with the FLC8S. What I love about all BA iems is the fact that they have absolutely no driver flex without a DD and better isolation without a vent. Hopefully the HK6 has a stronger bass compared to my FLC8S. I love the LZ-A5/DM5 bass rumble, but its at the expense of slightly recessed mids(DM5) or peaky treble(LZA5).

Thanks for sharing your findings, @Dsnuts


----------



## DannyBai

I did order the HK6 and own the Heaven VI and VIII which are two of my favorite iem’s.  I do love the final audio bass and best vocals around so I can compare.  Also can see how it fares to the K10.


----------



## kova4a (Apr 25, 2018)

Well, I burned in the SD7+ for a couple of days - not because BAs are affected by burn-in but to break-in the cable a bit. I gave it a bit more thorough listen today. Bass is still lacking definition and the impact is on the soft side although the body is not too shabby in size. Don't hear any changes. The main cons are the somewhat lacking tightness and definition of the low end, and  the staging accuracy. It has the type of sound that is full and enveloping, which some might confuse for a large soundstage, but it's a presentation that puts you right in the center of the stage rather than as a spectating fan. This can be fun and engaging sometimes, but this presentation lacks that groundedness of the instruments and the positioning and separation of more accurate iems.

Otherwise the SD7+ is quite competent with good treble presence and while bright it's quite smooth and forgiving although this smoothness affects the separation in busier passages and while the clarity is very good the edges of the notes are lacking some crispness and definition. As I said, the SD7+ is not a bad iem and is fun to listen too for its clear and bright but smooth sound. It has extremely low distortion but the background is not the darkest due to the treble emphasis. It is leaps and bounds more accurate and enjoyable than the underwhelming k3 pro though and is extremely comfortable, so I think I'll be keeping it although as usual not quite up there with the hyped level of performance.


----------



## BenF

DannyBai said:


> I did order the HK6 and own the Heaven VI and VIII which are two of my favorite iem’s.  I do love the final audio bass and best vocals around so I can compare.  Also can see how it fares to the K10.


I prefer Vi and Vii over VIII - do you? If not, we will likely reach different conclusions (nothing wrong with that).
VIII is too mid-forward for me, creating a "veil". It's bass is less defined than VI or Vii, can be boomy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

I could have guessed if you got the HK6 and already had the DZ9 it was gonna be a downgrade. No manufacturer is gonna sell better sounding iem for half the price.

Seems your the sensitive type. I know a few sensitive types here on headfi.. Well I will wait n see what the general consensus is about the HK6. As per you not being impressed. I would just sell them. With the so called hype as you call it building you wont have any issues selling them and get your money back.

That is what I would do. Somebody buy Bens HK6. I bet he will be a good fella and sell em for cheaper that he bought em for since he don't like em.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> The Hiby R6  DAP looks good to me too. Decisions.



All indications the Hiby player will be a nice dap the only issue with them is the 10 Ohm out. Meaning sensitive BA iems will not mesh as well as something like the Shanling M3s will less than 1 Ohm out. It should have some nice power and will be the best android dap however. But that 10 Ohm out is an oversight.


----------



## DannyBai

BenF said:


> I prefer Vi and Vii over VIII - do you? If not, we will likely reach different conclusions (nothing wrong with that).
> VIII is too mid-forward for me, creating a "veil". It's bass is less defined than VI or Vii, can be boomy.


I skipped on the vii.  At first I preferred the vi over viii but after time, the viii grew on me.  Vi has better mids and bass but viii’s larger presentation is what ended up drawing me in.  I dont hear a veil or find it too mid forward but can understand on the bass.  Seems we will probably reach different conclusions and definitely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ustinj

From my perspective I love to find "hidden gems" but they rarely turn out to be what they are hyped up to be. They are good IEMs, but not perfect.

I've lost hundreds (maybe thousands) from buying into hype, and when someone who owns a product writes a bit that portrays it as a less than perfect IEM, to me, this is usually a good sign. Because a relatively affordable product touted as a giant killer is often bad news unless the hype can endure the test of time. Only a few of the products that become hailed as amazing values continue to be talked about months after their discovery.

So when he has something to say that is less than favorable, I think it's a good idea to keep an open mind and always maintain a realistic perspective on what you are buying.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> All indications the Hiby player will be a nice dap the only issue with them is the 10 Ohm out. Meaning sensitive BA iems will not mesh as well as something like the Shanling M3s will less than 1 Ohm out. It should have some nice power and will be the best android dap however. But that 10 Ohm out is an oversight.



I bought the M3s after doing more research. Will probably have it Monday. Thanks again bro.


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts hasn’t steered me wrong yet and I like his enthusiasm about audio.  His reviews and posts draw me in and I believe him because he’s honest.  This is my first purchase of an earphone from Ali, only because dsnuts convinced through pm’s, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

ustinj said:


> From my perspective I love to find "hidden gems" but they rarely turn out to be what they are hyped up to be. They are good IEMs, but not perfect.
> 
> I've lost hundreds (maybe thousands) from buying into hype, and when someone who owns a product writes a bit that portrays it as a less than perfect IEM, to me, this is usually a good sign. Because a relatively affordable product touted as a giant killer is often bad news unless the hype can endure the test of time. Only a few of the products that become hailed as amazing values continue to be talked about months after their discovery.
> 
> So when he has something to say that is less than favorable, I think it's a good idea to keep an open mind and always maintain a realistic perspective on what you are buying.



I agree with this. I have to admit I have fallen into the revolving hyped earphones myself however. I am basing the HK6 off of my own experience with BA earphones in the price ranges. To me these are very good iems given the price. Iems such as the Primo 8 HEM 8. Which I did a review for both. When introduced was way more expensive. They have their plusses and minuses in sound but both were lacking in one degree or another. MSRP for the Primo 8 was $400 I believe. While those at more reasonable at less than $200 now a days. There is no question where the HK6 stands in comparison.  Same goes for my Ath IM03. The reason why I decided to introduce the HK6 to the thread was due to the how complete they sound. They are not perfect by any stretch but imo I am trying to find an IEM I own that actually does one better as a complete sound. I came to the conclusion. These deserve some attention. As far as I know there is no hype on these all I did was point out there is sale on them and here we are. These don't even have a dedicated thread. Hey $200 is $200. The last thing I am gonna do is introduce on these threads an earphone not worthy of your hard earned cash.




ericp10 said:


> I bought the M3s after doing more research. Will probably have it Monday. Thanks again bro.



Let me know how you like it. As per usual your gonna have to burn in that player. Both balanced and in single ended. You should get that fitted case for em as well.


----------



## superuser1

DannyBai said:


> Dsnuts hasn’t steered me wrong yet and I like his enthusiasm about audio.  His reviews and posts draw me in and I believe him because he’s honest.  This is my first purchase of an earphone from Ali, only because dsnuts convinced through pm’s, lol.


I will credit him with depleting my wallet too  
Also would want to point out that he hasn't steered me wrong ever. i'll wait a bit on the HK6 as i already have the DZ 7 and am looking forward to the TFZ Secret Garden (6 BA) and the IT04s


----------



## Dsnuts

I have them in my ears as I type. Sure there are times when I wonder geeze am I gushing a bit too much about a phone. ?

Hellz no! These sound superb! I have no idea how anyone can hear these and think these sound bad. Lol. But hey we all hear differently.


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> I could have guessed if you got the HK6 and already had the DZ9 it was gonna be a downgrade. No manufacturer is gonna sell better sounding iem for half the price.


DZ9 and HK6/HQ6 aren't necessarily made by the same manufacturer. NiceHCK is just a store, and they (as well as other stores) source their store-branded IEMs from the real manufacturers, which we don't know who they are. 
If a store can get from a manufacturer an IEM for 100$ that sounds better than the one they already sell for 500$, they'll be more than happy to sell hundreds of these at 200$, even if it means they'll lose the few sales the 500$ one could bring in.
Also, as I mentioned, there are cheaper options that sound better. Price is not an indication of value. 



Dsnuts said:


> Seems your the sensitive type. I know a few sensitive types here on headfi..


You questioned my honesty:
_


Dsnuts said:



*Do you actually own the HK6? Lol. I find it difficult to believe you actually got both of those iems to be honest.
Why don't you write your name on a piece of paper and put it next to that pic of yours. Then I might believe you.*

Click to expand...

_I never questioned yours...
BTW - what exactly made it difficult for you to believe that I own both of these IEMs - especially after I posted the pictures?



Dsnuts said:


> Well I will wait n see what the general consensus is about the HK6. As per you not being impressed. I would just sell them. With the so called hype as you call it building you wont have any issues selling them and get your money back.
> That is what I would do. Somebody buy Bens HK6. I bet he will be a good fella and sell em for cheaper that he bought em for since he don't like em.


I keep all my "mistakes". If I would start selling them, I wouldn't be able to post my honest opinions about them - as that would hurt their resale value.


----------



## superuser1 (Apr 25, 2018)

BenF said:


> DZ9 and HK6/HQ6 aren't necessarily made by the same manufacturer. NiceHCK is just a store, and they (as well as other stores) source their store-branded IEMs from the real manufacturers, which we don't know who they are.
> If a store can get from a manufacturer an IEM for 100$ that sounds better than the one they already sell for 500$, they'll be more than happy to sell hundreds of these at 200$, even if it means they'll lose the few sales the 500$ one could bring in.
> Also, as I mentioned, there are cheaper options that sound better. Price is not an indication of value.
> 
> ...


Good point about resale value.
Those pictures were pro grade photography. Kudos on that. Perhaps that was one of the reasons it could have comes across like they were from a store promotion.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree those pics were done very well. No you believe what you want Ben. We are all entitled to hear how we hear.


----------



## dweaver

I suggest BenF sell his HK6 a try the Mackie MP-220 it's dual dynamic design might give him the organic experience he is looking for.

I am enjoying the heck out my pair anyway...


----------



## Mdclol

Begin rant.

For the past 20minutes of LA traffic on my way home I was thinking about what a natural sounding earphone is supposed to sound like.

Many aspects of life are relative. But when it comes to sound and vision, theres just no way to properly, 100% convey, what and how you're hearing and seeing something. 

I am 25 years old, and in the race drone industry by trade so my ears are nowhere nearly as experienced with sounds as a musician or sound engineer by trade would be.

With that in mind, I often see comparisons of one iem sounding more natural than another. I struggle with identifying a natural sounding tone or timbre right off the bat. This is despite having a broad taste in music, heard through "accurate monitors" by Focal or JBL. I just know that if a cymbal sounds too peaky, artificial or distorted, its not right. If it sounds too flat, like a paperclip hitting a metal plate, it's too weak. Somewhere in between lies 'just right'... But where is NATURAL?

So I'm wondering if the folks who do know right from wrong are musicians themselves or do they frequent live shows where the artist either has no microphone or speaker to mess with the tone, or perhaps the venue just has THE most amazing mic/speaker setup that sounds as natural as the instrument does untainted by our consumer technology. Or is it just amazing memory of what a natural cymbal should sound like? Even then, there are many brands and designs of cymbals that all sound so different from each other.

Are we hearing the brand of cymbal, brand of the BA, or implementation/tuning (passively through crossovers filters or an actual filtering metrial such as a fine mesh)?

Where does whether or not something sounds 'natural' fit in? If its relative to another IEM, is that OTHER IEM really natural? What is THAT one being compared to? A musician baseline hearing?

I guess this is the reason I often get the urge to send one my earphones I would like to get a comparison with to the reviewer and ask them "my IEMs are on their way to you. Is your new one better than  this old one of mine? 
Cheers"

End rant.


----------



## BenF

superuser1 said:


> ...Those pictures were pro grade photography. Kudos on that. Perhaps that was one of the reasons it could have comes across like they were from a store promotion.


You are too kind. I took these pictures on a kitchen table 
Having a great camera does help - I love my Fujifilm XT-2!

To avoid future confusion, maybe I should always take pictures of IEMs on top of Pro 82


----------



## BenF

Mdclol said:


> Begin rant.
> 
> For the past 20minutes of LA traffic on my way home I was thinking about what a natural sounding earphone is supposed to sound like.
> 
> ...



When I'm listening to a recording of an artist I heard live, "natural" means me saying "Yep, that's how she sounds!".
When I'm listening to a recording of a concert I've attended, "natural" means I'm reliving the same experience I had during the concert.
When I'm listening to a recording of a concert I didn't attend, "natural" means I forget I listen to a recording, instead I'm transported to the place I've never been to, yet I feel that I'm right there in the audience with everyone else
.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2018)

Mdclol said:


> Begin rant.
> 
> For the past 20minutes of LA traffic on my way home I was thinking about what a natural sounding earphone is supposed to sound like.
> 
> ...



I suppose there is not a universal meaning of how one perceives sound to be natural. To me it comes down to Certain tunes and how they are supposed to sound. Natural in a meaning of does it sound like it is supposed to vs sounding enhanced or artificial. But here is where the madness begins. It is what one perceives as natural. A younger person who loves hip hop for example will find it natural to have a 9 dbs of bass boost in the bass region. That to this person would be natural.

Some guys are neutral heads so anything that is boosted to them is not natural. What Ben here perceives as natural has a lot to do with what he thinks is natural. Based on his expertise of course. Boosted treble, boosted mids and or bass tilts tonality to one direction or the other again messing with what one considers natural. The real fact is. Even the most neutral of earphones all have some type of coloration. The catch is. How much of this sound coloration do we allow to be considered natural.

For me I have my favorite tracks I test all earphones with and I know the tracks like the back of my hands. I judge a sound based on how it is supposed to sound to my ears. Some earphones sound great until you start nit picking in each region of sound.

Though I am not nearly as nit picky as some here on the threads but for me it has to engage me as a listener. Natural or not if it don't put a smile on my face like the HK6 does then to me anyways you can take your natural and enjoy it for all I care. Does the sound get to your soul like it was intended.

To me that is natural. If it don't. It don't make it on the discovery thread. So next time you hear some one say natural. This is what they could mean by that.



Very natural.​


----------



## Dsnuts

An observation. I have been letting my HK6 play music through my burn in station all week ever since I got it. It is well past 100 hours and I do notice the sound has tightened in all regions including the bass. Same tracks I was listening to last night now has a very tight image to it. Sub bass is tighter and cleaner now. Sound profile has changed a bit toward a neutral tilt in sound tuning. Very interesting. They now are starting to sound a bit like my PX in tonality but with that tonality still maintaining that surround type sound field.

I am using my Spiral dot tips. I just tried a few other tips on them and I will stick to the spiral dots. Does seem to be the perfect match for the HK6. Wide bore tips seems to bring the best out of these. In hind sight if I remember correct these did sound a bit loose in the bass department on open listen. The bass has settled and does not seem to have any more looseness that I can tell. 

Guys that are used to a big bass boost will not get that with these but I do find the bass to be very complimentary to the rest of the sound. I will continue to let them run in till this weekend and see where they go.


----------



## manukmanohar

BenF said:


> As for the bass, maybe your HK6 simply doesn't have this issue - QC on these DIY IEMs is far from perfect, that's expected.



The fact that it is possible is very sad. So, it may be that there is a large variance, and dsnuts was lucky to get a very very good one, and you might have got a different one. (not necessarily defective because of large variation, no standard on what is the reference for Dk6 might exist).

I remember Audeze LCD2 at the start had similar issues and it was proven once people got other's HP and did FR curve measurement against their HP's FR curve.

Anyway, hopefully once more people get these, we will really get to know.


----------



## dweaver

Don't usually use my spiral dots because they are a bit finicky for my ears. But threw them on the MP-220 tonight and once I get them sealed they offer the best sound out of the tips I have tried. The actually made the bass more robust while opening up the treble and adding even more detail to the midrange. Sitting listening to Patricia Barber's album Smash and this IEM simply shows off everything that her music offers. Her voice has that sharp enunciation without becoming sibilant, guitars sound full and vibrant, awesome piano, and simply stunning cymbal work.


----------



## snip3r77

Mdclol said:


> Begin rant.
> 
> For the past 20minutes of LA traffic on my way home I was thinking about what a natural sounding earphone is supposed to sound like.
> 
> ...


Unnatural sound ? You can buy kz iem and you'd know that the sound is unnatural


----------



## manukmanohar

BenF said:


> Small warning about HK6/HQ6 - having multiple drivers working the same region, it's doomed to have *some* coherency issues.
> Not everyone may be sensitive to these issues, but I am. DZ9 has the same problem, although to a much smaller extent. DZ9 also has much better timbre - HK6 sounds somewhat off.
> Timbre may be its main problem, there are plenty much cheaper IEMs that sound much more natural.
> 
> ...



Would be interested to hear your thoughts on DZ9. Worth the price? How does it compare with other sub 500 usd iems of different brands like dunu, noble etc


----------



## Mdclol

snip3r77 said:


> Unnatural sound ? You can buy kz iem and you'd know that the sound is unnatural



Hahaha I love that you mention that! Spot on! I recently acquired the KZ ZSR. It is a decent sounding iem for the money but the sub-bass bleeds too much into the mids. While it's not as harsh or sibilant as the ZS6, it truly sounds very un-natural when compared to any of my other IEMs. 

I guess I should thank Westone and EarSonics for the nice, albeit pricier, introductory lesson on how mids or highs should sound. I was just missing that dynamic driver 'oomph' or impact.

I thought a natural sounding IEM was one that sounded exactly like what my ears (which ofc. greatly differs between us all) would hear if the artist were playing just for you. This natural preference would only matter with acoustic, vocal and other instrument and tone-dependent music. We're only human and also incredibly complex. It could even be as simple as you subconscious communicating, "WOW, this tuning sounds exactly like my mothers voice from when she sang to me when I was 4. It invokes the the most intense emotions and please. Dis I like" but the conscious you says "WOW, idk why but dis I like. It's natural or something"

I am honestly not trying to throw shade at anyone here. I love and respect you all. Just genuinely curious and trying to get an angle on how we describe and interpret sound quality, relative to and also with respect to our subjective or even subconscious preferences.


----------



## daid1

I just found a comparison between the hq6 and the hk6, but google translate doesn't translate very well
http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55679779.html?ref=popular_article&id=4772191-1023306


----------



## BenF

manukmanohar said:


> The fact that it is possible is very sad. So, it may be that there is a large variance, and dsnuts was lucky to get a very very good one, and you might have got a different one. (not necessarily defective because of large variation, no standard on what is the reference for Dk6 might exist).
> ....


I knew that this was the risk (yes, even at 200$), and I took it.
Didn't pay off for me, can pay off for somebody else (*if *there is a variance).


----------



## crabdog

For anyone interested in a slightly lower priced IEM, I'm really impressed by the Hifi boy OS V3. It's a 1DD+1BA hybrid going for $159. It's really comfortable and has fantastic coherency - you'd never guess it was a hybrid because it sounds like a very well-tuned single dynamic. The only thing I don't love about it is the cable. It's a good quality cable but thin above the Y-split and has preformed hooks - that means it's extremely prone to tangling. It is detachable though, so not a problem for most people here who have several cables lying around. Apart from that, it's dope! Will post my full review in a day or two.


----------



## BenF

snip3r77 said:


> Unnatural sound ? You can buy kz iem and you'd know that the sound is unnatural


In June 2014 I bought KZ-GR at 16$. I was shocked - it had FAD Heaven VI sound signature and Heaven IV sound quality - not a bad combination for a 16$ IEM, considering how much more expensive the other two IEMs are.
I was using the "audiophile" red filter and FAD Type B tips (made a huge difference).

I bought 5 more at 10$ each in August 2014 - same great IEM, sold them (with FAD Type B tips) to my friends, who were ecstatic about the SQ at such a low price
So I bought 5 more at 9$ each in September 2014 - they sounded like crap. The filters have been changed, even their thread was changed - so i couldn't try old filters with the new KZ GR. I suspect the driver was changed too.
I bought a couple more at 7$ each in November 2014 - crap again.
Bought one more at 7$ in September 2015 - still crap.

When it comes to cheap Chi-fi IEMs, you may get a great sound at unbelievably low price, but you have to jump on it early.
If you wait until the model gains popularity, the manufacturer may switch the product to cheaper components.
It's the old bait-and-switch, the only remedy is being among the first buyers.
My advice to wait 3-6 months before purchasing to see if the hype train is still going, doesn't apply to cheap IEMs - you either jump on them early, or you should skip them completely.
By the time there are many great reviews, the product may already be different.


----------



## Dsnuts

crabdog said:


> For anyone interested in a slightly lower priced IEM, I'm really impressed by the Hifi boy OS V3. It's a 1DD+1BA hybrid going for $159. It's really comfortable and has fantastic coherency - you'd never guess it was a hybrid because it sounds like a very well-tuned single dynamic. The only thing I don't love about it is the cable. It's a good quality cable but thin above the Y-split and has preformed hooks - that means it's extremely prone to tangling. It is detachable though, so not a problem for most people here who have several cables lying around. Apart from that, it's dope! Will post my full review in a day or two.



Always been interested with these. Will have to consider a pair.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Always been interested with these. Will have to consider a pair.


But but you just got your hk6


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 26, 2018)

daid1 said:


> I just found a comparison between the hq6 and the hk6, but google translate doesn't translate very well
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55679779.html?ref=popular_article&id=4772191-1023306



This was a bit difficult to understand but this is great news. It seems the HQ6 is a different earphone all together. So I am expecting my HQ6 here very soon. Will definitely report back with how they sound.

From this review it seems the HK6 has the better mid range which I expected and the HQ6 has extended treble and a fuller bass end or otherwords a V shaped signature. Interesting. Well wil find out soon enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> But but you just got your hk6



I will get the IT04 as well. You know how this hobby goes man. Actually I bought the HK6 and HQ6 at the same time. Had some bonus cash from work so I went kinda hog wild during ali anniversary sale.


----------



## Bartig

BenF said:


> In June 2014 I bought KZ-GR at 16$. I was shocked - it had FAD Heaven VI sound signature and Heaven IV sound quality - not a bad combination for a 16$ IEM, considering how much more expensive the other two IEMs are.
> I was using the "audiophile" red filter and FAD Type B tips (made a huge difference).
> 
> I bought 5 more at 10$ each in August 2014 - same great IEM, sold them (with FAD Type B tips) to my friends, who were ecstatic about the SQ at such a low price
> ...


Oh man, that is so negative yet plausible.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I will get the IT04 as well. You know how this hobby goes man. Actually I bought the HK6 and HQ6 at the same time. Had some bonus cash from work so I went kinda hog wild during ali anniversary sale.


Just checking if you've tried tfz king ? Or anyone in this thread. How is it


----------



## Apputty

BenF said:


> In June 2014 I bought KZ-GR at 16$. I was shocked - it had FAD Heaven VI sound signature and Heaven IV sound quality - not a bad combination for a 16$ IEM, considering how much more expensive the other two IEMs are.
> I was using the "audiophile" red filter and FAD Type B tips (made a huge difference).
> 
> I bought 5 more at 10$ each in August 2014 - same great IEM, sold them (with FAD Type B tips) to my friends, who were ecstatic about the SQ at such a low price
> ...


I do agree with you on that note especially for kz. The same happened with me when I got kz zs5. I got from the first batch and it was wonderful for the price paid. I ordered one more after a few weeks and it was like a treble cannon. I didn't realise that the later batches they were having a BA in the nozzle and I really couldn't stand the highs. 
I checked on head Fi and people were discussing about kz zs5 v1 and V2. 
Then followed some suggestions on the thread and started trying foam tips
It became a little better, but I still liked like kz zs5 v1 better.
So with kz you can't rely on late batches. So have to get it when it's up for pre order or don't get it at all.
I really hope that's not the case with HK6 for me.


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> Just checking if you've tried tfz king ? Or anyone in this thread. How is it


I am using the King Pro and am mighty impressed with it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> I do agree with you on that note especially for kz. The same happened with me when I got kz zs5. I got from the first batch and it was wonderful for the price paid. I ordered one more after a few weeks and it was like a treble cannon. I didn't realise that the later batches they were having a BA in the nozzle and I really couldn't stand the highs.
> I checked on head Fi and people were discussing about kz zs5 v1 and V2.
> Then followed some suggestions on the thread and started trying foam tips
> It became a little better, but I still liked like kz zs5 v1 better.
> ...



I will ask Jim at NiceHCK if there are any variations of his HK6 earphones. I doubt this but we will see.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> I will ask Jim at NiceHCK if there are any variations of his HK6 earphones. I doubt this but we will see.


Yeah even I don't think so. Anyways it's already shipped out, so now waiting. 
Will report back once I get HK6.


----------



## Apputty

I have to say that I was intrigued by kz zs10... And placed an order for that as well. 
Just couldn't resist when there was ali express anniversary sale happening.
Waiting for that one as well and a few cables.


----------



## superuser1

I am wondering if anyone has the 6 BA Rhythmas (sic) that was available from the same sellers last years around this time.
Wonder what the differences are.


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> I have to say that I was intrigued by kz zs10... And placed an order for that as well.
> Just couldn't resist when there was ali express anniversary sale happening.
> Waiting for that one as well and a few cables.



Ya 5 drivers for less than a $50 spot. Just amazing. lol.


----------



## BenF

manukmanohar said:


> Would be interested to hear your thoughts on DZ9. Worth the price? How does it compare with other sub 500 usd iems of different brands like dunu, noble etc



I don't have many brand name IEMs under 500$, and many of them are still in their original packaging anyway.

DZ9 can be considered a great value or an underperforming mess, depending on what I compare it with.
All the following comparisons are for SQ only:
If I compare it with a 1000$ (can be had for 700$ now) AKG 3003, DZ9 loses by a large margin.
If I compare it with another 1000$ IEM - FI-BA-SS , I'd take DZ9 over FI-BA-SS even if they both would be 500$, can't handle Fi-BA-SS's sibilance (Fi-BA-SS does win in everything else).
If I compare it to a 200$ HK6 - DZ9 is worth every penny.
If I compare it to a 70$ LZ-A2 - DZ9 is left in the dust again.

So it all depends on your frame of reference.
For me, DZ9 isn't the failure that HK6 is, but I still don't use it. it is the most beautiful IEM I own though.

Also, it took me a really long time to find the tips which sound best with DZ9 for me (small double flange Hifiman), and it seems to be very sensitive to the depth of insertion.
It's a very large IEM (9 drivers!), so it may be difficult for some to achieve optimal insertion, depending on their ear structure.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the truth is. I have yet to see even the most highest rated earphones or headphone be unanimously liked so this don't surprise me. 

I am the opposite of Ben here. I love these things. They have a great sound and has no weird tonality issues or coherancy issues or bass issues or any other issues that I can hear I guess I am not as picky as Ben. I do look forward to the guys that are getting them to read your thoughts about them. 

For the record he is the first. All them Japanese enthusiasts and myself are wrong it seems according to Ben here. Which is fine. Lol.


----------



## ericp10 (Apr 26, 2018)

We worked it out.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> So I ordered the M3s from a U.S. dealer, but he's telling me I can't get it until after May 20th. That's a no go for me. I'm not waiting that long for a DAP. Guess I'll be looking for something else now.



You try musicteck? Where I bought mine. Good fellas there. https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/shanling/products/shanling-m3s-portable-hi-res-music-player


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> You try musicteck? Where I bought mine. Good fellas there. https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/shanling/products/shanling-m3s-portable-hi-res-music-player




Yeah, I know about burning in the DAP (as we do with our phones), but how's the bass in this DAP? Does the sub-bass come out well?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 26, 2018)

It uses the AK4490 chips. Two of them. AK chips are known for their musicality. What is interesting is Fiios version the X5iii went with that aspect and decided to tune the player warm smooth with good details but lacks a bit of treble bite but had good bass. It was actually a very good sound but what really worked for me was Shanlings version of tuning the AK4490 chips.

They did a more neutral take on the AK4490 chip sound. I can tell they are using the same chips in both players but the M3s was more dynamic from the get go. Let me find my inital post of the sound on the M3s thread will edit this once I find it.




Contributor
*Dsnuts

You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan*

*Joined: *Jun 20, 2011
*Posts: *8,598
*Likes: *2,253

Posted this on the discovery thread. Got my player in titanium with black case. Been listening to it out of the box and I let it play all night.

I aint gonna lie. This player is no joke. Its not the X7ii I was listening to at RMAF but you would expect that from a player that don't even cost half the price.

I am listening to it in balanced out using my MEE audio PX. This sounds fantastic in balanced about as good as I have ever heard balanced out. The player has exceeded my expectation on how it sounds. Thus far it takes one of the most musical DAC chips in the AK4490. Has a fullness to the sound that I am familiar with the chips from hearing the X5iii which uses the same chips. Shanglings version however has a more dynamic quality to it that was unexpected.

I can hear the similarities in dac chips but it is the implementation here that actually sounds even more musical than the X5iii. In comparison there is a bit more lushness to the music. Stage I want to say is similar but will wait till it gets a weeks worth of use before final thoughts. Detail is there but it has a rangy fullness to the sound quality that is absolutely addictive.

Another aspect I can pick out. I think it has a darker background vs the X5iii. Sounds a touch cleaner especially in balanced mode. Sound expands accordingly in balanced. It sounds fantastic. I think guys that are willing to give this new M3s a try will be pleasantly surprised

*Oh and guys that love their bass. This player spanks the X5iii in lower fuller deep bass. *This is without EQ. Will have to give it more time but I can already tell the sound is more dynamic over the X5iii. Especially the bass and having a lower noise floor. And I thought the X5iii was a great value when I got it. Sure this player has no android capabilities. I couldn't care less. The SQ easily makes up for it.

Love how quick everything is on this player too. No 4 minute wait time till I can start playing music. everything is instant. With the X5iii I feel sometimes I need to stack an amp with it to get it sounding more dynamic. Not so much with the M3s. This thing is brilliant. Will have more observations as the player gets some work in. I can already tell the battery is much better on this as well.





Contributor
*Dsnuts

You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan*

*Joined: *Jun 20, 2011
*Posts: *8,598
*Likes: *2,253

So I left the player playing in my drawer the entire day without pausing once. It has been 8 hours and I have a freakish 4 out of 5 bars for battery life left. Unreal. Looks like 13 hours in single mode is very realistic at this point.



Contributor
*Dsnuts

You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan*

*Joined: *Jun 20, 2011
*Posts: *8,598
*Likes: *2,253

A little update on the battery life. It was at 10 hours before I turned it off to charge again. Got to get it ready for my commute today. It was at 3 bars of battery still. I am thinking it will easily go 12 to 13 hrs of playing non stop before needing a charge playing a mix of FLAC, MP3s and high res stuff.

I took a good listen before I shut it off to charge again and it sounds so damn nice and yes I am using that cheapo 4 driver IEM I posted earlier here. The DM5, synergy is just world class between this cheapo hybrid and this player. I am so much looking forward to hearing my collection of phones using this player. So ya I have quickly become a fan. Dont know what Shanling got cooking for their next player but looks like I will have to start saving my cash for that. In the mean time I will be enjoying the heck out of this player. The X5iii when I first got it slowly won me over. The M3s Wowed me on first listen.

You will too once you hear how excellent this sounds. Seriously if your on the fence and reading about this player. Dont be go ahead and get one and hear it for yourself. For this price. SQ is simply off the chain!



Contributor
*Dsnuts

You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan*

*Joined: *Jun 20, 2011
*Posts: *8,598
*Likes: *2,253

So I took my M3s to work with me and brought my Sony Z5 with my balanced cable and adaptor so I can use the M3s. The best I have ever heard the Z5 ever. I thought the sound out of my Pono was the best I have heard the Z5. It has been dethroned. The sound is about as perfect as it gets. Wide deep full on stage with exacting detail and smooth layers of lush sound.Thus far I have yet to hear anything I own that sounds even close to mediocre on the player.


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> Ya the truth is. I have yet to see even the most highest rated earphones or headphone be unanimously liked so this don't surprise me.
> 
> I am the opposite of Ben here. I love these things. They have a great sound and has no weird tonality issues or coherancy issues or bass issues or any other issues that I can hear I guess I am not as picky as Ben. I do look forward to the guys that are getting them to read your thoughts about them.
> 
> For the record he is the first. All them Japanese enthusiasts and myself are wrong it seems according to Ben here. Which is fine. Lol.



I've never said that you or anybody else are wrong - just shared my impressions.
Please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> Ya the truth is. I have yet to see even the most highest rated earphones or headphone be unanimously liked so this don't surprise me.
> 
> I am the opposite of Ben here. I love these things. They have a great sound and has no weird tonality issues or coherancy issues or bass issues or any other issues that I can hear I guess I am not as picky as Ben. I do look forward to the guys that are getting them to read your thoughts about them.
> 
> For the record he is the first. All them Japanese enthusiasts and myself are wrong it seems according to Ben here. Which is fine. Lol.


ds, nobody doubts your sincerity or your enthusiasm, but this ain't an exact science and everyone's entitled to express an opinion, however contrarian it may appear. i personally find it helpful to hear opposing viewpoints, which can act as a reality check or a basis for evaluating the merits of a particular review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 26, 2018)

Its all good. I like reading peoples take on a particular phone. That saying we all hear differently is definitely appicable here.

I get Ben's take on these. He obviously didn't like them which is fine. I am looking for peoples takes on them that I respect. These can't get into the hands of guys that recently bought them fast enough. So the waiting begins.


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> Its all good. I like reading peoples take on a particular phone. That saying we all hear differently is definitely appicable here.
> 
> I get Ben's take on these. He obviously didn't like them which is fine. I am looking for peoples takes on them that I respect. These can't get into the hands of guys that recently bought them fast enough. So the waiting begins.


Agree, I think all opinions are valid and valuable as long as they are honest and authentic


----------



## jant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

New AT Solid Bass stuff....

CKS7TW









https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2989&prev=search


CKS1100X...









CKS770 XBT






CKS770X


----------



## jant71

Panny...

* NEW stereo inside side phone RP - HDE 1 / RP - HDE 1 M to be released late April *




* Wake up to the world of high resolution sound for the first time *
RP-HDE 1 (5 colors) 
RP-HDE 1 M (with remote control with microphone)

Open price ※

* High sound quality excelling in sense of resolution and distinctness *
A newly designed diameter 11.0 mm HD driver is mounted, realizing high sound quality superior in resolution feeling and clarity.









information
* NEW wireless stereo headphones RP-HD600N / RP-HD500B *




* New generation wireless headphones that convey high resolution sound equivalent to high res * 1 to the ear *


RP-HD 600N (Noise Canceling Model)













RP-HD 500 B












accessories





RP-HD 600N Read the reviews of everyone
RP-HD 500 B Read reviews of everyone
* High resolution sound equivalent to high resolution * 1 even wirelessly *
Corresponds to the high sound quality AAC codec in addition to the Bluetooth ® standard codec SBC. Furthermore, LDAC ™ and Qualcomm ® aptX ™ HD are also compatible, achieving high resolution faster response in wireless. Faithfully reproduce precise sound equivalent to high res.

* 1 When connecting to Bluetooth ® , up to 96 kHz / 24 bit playback with LDAC support (high resolution play at wired connection)

* Adopting a driver that faithfully reproduces the precise sound of a high-res sound source *




* Super multilayer film (MLF) diaphragm adopted for HD driver *
Adopted an iridescent luster MLF (Multi Layer Film) that makes shiny sounds image. Super multi-layer film stacked in hundreds of layers does not leave unnecessary reverberation, and realizes high responsiveness, broadband, high resolution reproduction.





* Newly developed "vibration damping frame" supporting HD driver *
By adopting the frame of the new vibration damping structure · vibration damping material, it reduces unnecessary driver's vibration and directs the spreading feeling of the sound field.

* You can enjoy plenty of music for a long time at home or on the go. *
The RP-HD 600N is continuously played 20 hours * 2 , and the RP-HD 500 B can enjoy plenty of music with continuous 35-hour playback.

※ 2 When noise cancellation is ON.





* Noise canceling (RP - HD600N) compatible with broadband, which can be used in various scenes *
* Four microphones on the inside and outside of the housing reduce noise in a wide range of scenes *
Noise canceling function adopting both the feedforward system in which the microphone is arranged outside the housing and the feedback system arranged on the driver unit side close to the eardrum. Together with the signal processing circuit, it achieves more accurate performance.

* Three modes that can be selected according to the noise environment are installed *
The noise cancellation strength can be set according to your preference, such as a cafe-like quiet place from a ride such as an airplane or a train.





*
 Mode A * * Mode B * * Mode C *
Noise cancellation strength strength During ~ weak
* Voice-through function to hear ambient sound with one touch operation *
When you want to listen to outside sounds such as announcements in the train, the volume is reduced and the noise canceling function is turned off by merely touching the housing with the right hand, the noise canceling function is turned off, making it easy to hear surrounding sounds without removing the headphones I will.





* Ergonomic comfortable wearing feeling *




* 3D ball joint mechanism *
You can wear it at the optimum position according to the circumference of each person's head and ears.





* Ergonomic 3D ear pad *


----------



## DannyBai

AT will be overpriced per usual.  CKS7TW look pretty nice.


----------



## Lurk650

Only AT gear I've owned as M50's and they were ok (after I realized what good was lol). Though putting on Brainwavz pads on my dads pair a couple months ago really did improve them since it gave more distance from the drivers. How do their IEMs sound?


----------



## snip3r77

Lurk650 said:


> Only AT gear I've owned as M50's and they were ok (after I realized what good was lol). Though putting on Brainwavz pads on my dads pair a couple months ago really did improve them since it gave more distance from the drivers. How do their IEMs sound?


I tested the m50 , very hollow sound and crappy sound


----------



## Dsnuts

M50 is very polarizing. I gave my pair to my brother in law. He loved them. I love my ATh-MSR7 more so. 

Audio Technica makes some stellar sounding stuff. I was recently PMed by a guy that was following my threads and he showed me his picture of every single color of M50 imaginable. Why so many M50s I asked. He was a collector of AT stuff. Guy will only buy AT earphones and headphones and that is it. Pretty extreme. Lol. 

I suppose I was like that at one point. AT comes out with new stuff every year. Year in and year out. For the most part. Newer AT stuff is an improvement from previous efforts. 

But now a days I think the rest of the audio world has caught up and even surpassed them. More and more companies are going for the gold now a days and that is actually a good thing for all of us. 
As much as I would love to try new AT stuff. They charge a premium for every thing they make so the value is just not there any more.


----------



## Dsnuts

A few things I dislike about AT stuff. They always use the same tips over and over. I will be completely shocked when they realize their standard tip does not make the best of their sound design and actually create a new tip design. JVC on the other hand clearly designs the best tips on the planet and use them for their earphones. 

The other thing that kinda irks me about AT is they make a great sounding earphone. The very next year there will be a newer model/redesign. So once you get into that AT sound habit. Just when you get a nice sounding AT phone here comes a new one but now with some new design or tech behind it. They are one of the best in the industry for reinventing the mouse trap. For some odd reason AT has never made a hybrid earphone. 

The last thing I absolutely hate about AT earphones. They use proprietary connectors that they only use. If you have a collection of nice mmcx or 2 pins cables. You can forget about ever using said nice cable on an AT phone. So in order to actually upgrade a phone cable for AT you have get a specialized cable that cost more than it should due to the proprietary pins.

This being said. My AT earphones are all with me. Love em all. They sound great even now. I remember discovering the CKM50.. Don't know if guys remember this little gem. 





I still have my pair. These earphones, Classics. Wonder if outdated earphones will ever be a sought out collector item that will go up in value like old video games does. Probably not.


----------



## DannyBai

I miss the CK10.


----------



## Dsnuts

Back to the topic at hand. Been switching out from the blue SPC cable to the silver and back. To my surprise the blue SPC cable which is pretty much a colored version of the stock silver SPC cable they provide with the HK6 is actually perfect for the HK6.

In other words. There is no need to spend extra for silver. Guys that want even better clarity and precision from the HK6 I suppose investing on an upgraded cable is a good way to do so but I was very surprised when there wasn't much of a drop off in SQ from using the silver cable to the blue SPC cables.

I am listening to them today on my M3s and it sounds so good. The crazy thing is my other earphones I have been using all are kinda waiting for me to use them again. I am very confident guys that got these will be pleased.


----------



## geagle

I STILL have my CK10  .... though she does not get much of any actual use time


----------



## Lurk650

Soooo, i haven't used AE in a long time and never really used coupons. How do you guys stack them? It seems to only apply one coupon. Also, I thought I saw somebody mention a while back that PayPal is an option now on AE. Guess not.


----------



## Ahmad313

An other 6BA iem,  this time from TONEKING ,  price is $366.00,


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya 5 drivers for less than a $50 spot. Just amazing. lol.


Based on review, kzr seems better


----------



## snip3r77

Ahmad313 said:


> An other 6BA iem,  this time from TONEKING ,  price is $366.00,


Wah sonion and Knowles drivers


----------



## Dsnuts

Lurk650 said:


> Soooo, i haven't used AE in a long time and never really used coupons. How do you guys stack them? It seems to only apply one coupon. Also, I thought I saw somebody mention a while back that PayPal is an option now on AE. Guess not.



There is a vendor coupon that you have to click on when purchasing an item. Unfortuantely NiceHCK does not do paypal it seems. I thought they did. Some vendors do and some dont. As I understand it Aliexpress themselves get charged a small fee for people using paypal and that is a disclaimer when purchasing with a vendor that use paypal 

I don't have any issue using my credit card on the site never have.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a message from Jim@ NiceHCK.  There should be no variation in the QC on the HK6. So if you guys get one they should be exactly what I am hearing.  

In other news it seems like I might get them Semkarch CNT earphones to review. Will let everyone know if that turns out good.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a message from Jim@ NiceHCK.  There should be no variation in the QC on the HK6. So if you guys get one they should be exactly what I am hearing.
> 
> In other news it seems like I might get them Semkarch CNT earphones to review. Will let everyone know if that turns out good.


wow,  that's excellent ,  Semkarch looks like a nice DD iem,  waiting for your thoughts ,


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> Wah sonion and Knowles drivers


Sonion drivers are known for their excellent bass reproducing capabilities so it will possibly 2 sonion for bass,  2 knowles for mids and 2 for highs,  something really interesting ,


----------



## HungryPanda

All I can say if they sound better than the Toneking TK2 they are on to a winner


----------



## Dsnuts

So it looks like I will be getting my HQ6 today. I hope. This should be interesting. From what I read on that Japanese review comparing the HK6 and HQ6. The HQ6 uses some nice BAs in them. Could be the reason why they are never sold cheaper than $269. 

I had a sinking feeling like I am getting 2 of the exact same earphones sans color when I bought them. I am glad they are different earphones using different BAs and tuned differently as well. Look forward to them.


----------



## snip3r77

Ahmad313 said:


> Sonion drivers are known for their excellent bass reproducing capabilities so it will possibly 2 sonion for bass,  2 knowles for mids and 2 for highs,  something really interesting ,


No wonder the Massdrop Plus is using Sonions


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> So it looks like I will be getting my HQ6 today. I hope. This should be interesting. From what I read on that Japanese review comparing the HK6 and HQ6. The HQ6 uses some nice BAs in them. Could be the reason why they are never sold cheaper than $269.
> 
> I had a sinking feeling like I am getting 2 of the exact same earphones sans color when I bought them. I am glad they are different earphones using different BAs and tuned differently as well. Look forward to them.



What what what if the HQ6 is better than HK6


----------



## Zerohour88 (Apr 27, 2018)

Apputty said:


> I do agree with you on that note especially for kz. The same happened with me when I got kz zs5. I got from the first batch and it was wonderful for the price paid. I ordered one more after a few weeks and it was like a treble cannon. I didn't realise that the later batches they were having a BA in the nozzle and I really couldn't stand the highs.
> I checked on head Fi and people were discussing about kz zs5 v1 and V2.
> Then followed some suggestions on the thread and started trying foam tips
> It became a little better, but I still liked like kz zs5 v1 better.
> ...



doesn't really apply for the ZS5, it was just an overreaction to the supposedly "expose" vid accusing KZ of not using all the BA inside the ZS5. Its not really "going cheaper" when they're using the exact same components (heck, even adding some passive crossover inside it) and making things harder by retooling the production line.

company taking feedback is usually good, this time it backfired.

oh, on another note, anyone have any insights on the new Xiaomi gaming headset coming soon? 40mm graphene drivers, it seems, color me interested.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2018)

This very well could be a possiblity. I will find out soon enough. From what I was reading about them. The HK6 should have the better mids which imo is magical. It is not like the other parts of the sounds are missing or not as good as the mids either.  I was listening to them to work this morning and the isolation is excellent on these as they should. They fit my ears like it was made for me, very comfy. I would say I have medium average sized ears.

The reader was saying there is more treble emphasis on the HQ6 and maybe even more bass emphasis meaning it could be a fun type tuning a bit like the IT01. Which is actually what I am looking for since I already have a mids monster in the HK6.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So it looks like I will be getting my HQ6 today. I hope. This should be interesting. From what I read on that Japanese review comparing the HK6 and HQ6. The HQ6 uses some nice BAs in them. Could be the reason why they are never sold cheaper than $269.
> 
> I had a sinking feeling like I am getting 2 of the exact same earphones sans color when I bought them. I am glad they are different earphones using different BAs and tuned differently as well. Look forward to them.


Hope soon we will see a interesting combat between the two,


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2018)

the interesting thing about the HK6 mids. I don't find them necessarily forward and definitely not laid back or recessed either. Again the sound balancing is superb on these. The mids seem to have  a wider and even more spacier rangy sound than most iems I have heard. It wouldnt surpirse me one bit if they designed the HK6 with 3BAs for the mids 2 BAs for the highs and a single BA taking care of the bass. Or 4BAs for mids. Ba for highs and a single BA for bass. That is how it sounds to me cus the mids on these. I can't say it enough is absolute magic. Very spacious and roomy mid section the HK6.

Anything with vocals is stunning. Upper mids have enough grunt for guitars so metal and rock guitars have awesome crunch and power. Very complete and engrossing mid section on the HK6.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh snap. NiceHCK has them new Shanling players for sale. Seems musicteck wont get their till May.. Hmmm.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...710.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.7351581dP5sh0X






















Lol. These are just cool. Might have to get me one. Replace my old Fiio X1 as my burn in dap and to mess around with.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Oh snap. NiceHCK has them new Shanling players for sale. Seems musicteck wont get their till May.. Hmmm.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...710.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.7351581dP5sh0X
> 
> 
> ...


I would have got this if i hadn't backed the R3 for portable use as well as feed the BL.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking of using this for a source for my BL as well. It would be perfect for it. I have turned into a Shanling fanboy. Lol. These guys can make some nice hardware and I like that they don't add any crazy extras that slows down the sound performance. They are gonna sell a ton of these Shanling M0s I am willing to bet. 

Who don't want a tiny Sabre DAP with blue tooth. Wish it had balanced now that would be something. But I can't see how they can make a true balanced out of a player this small. The only worry I would have it is if my wife throws this in the washer in my pocket. 

I am definitely getting one.


----------



## geagle

Penon Audio has the FLC 8N ... not that much info on them, so I have no idea what's the difference between them and the FLC 8/8S (which only differed for the cable they came with, if memory serves). From the description on Penon's website, this time they finally have a standard (0.78mm) 2 Pin connector, and one can choose to buy them with either a 2.5mm balanced cable, or a standard 3.5 TRS cable.

I enjoyed my old FLC 8 quite a lot, would be very curious to know what sound/tuning improvement was done


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking of using this for a source for my BL as well. It would be perfect for it. I have turned into a Shanling fanboy. Lol. These guys can make some nice hardware and I like that they don't add any crazy extras that slows down the sound performance. They are gonna sell a ton of these Shanling M0s I am willing to bet.
> 
> Who don't want a tiny Sabre DAP with blue tooth. Wish it had balanced now that would be something. But I can't see how they can make a true balanced out of a player this small. The only worry I would have it is if my wife throws this in the washer in my pocket.
> 
> I am definitely getting one.


Do ali express have stock or is it just preorder of the shanling?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2018)

You can buy it so it should be in stock. There is nothing on that page that says preorder. Buy now it says. 

Though I am thinking it might be better to wait and get it from Musikteck. Just in case there is anything wrong with the unit. That is if you live in the US.


----------



## peter123

It would be typical AE style to sell them without having stock though  I'd definitely not take it for granted.....


----------



## Dsnuts

My HQ6 has landed. Stay tuned.


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> It would be typical AE style to sell them without having stock though  I'd definitely not take it for granted.....


Yeah what he said. Its not that uncommon to purchase something on AliExpress and have it take 2 weeks or more to get packaged up and shipped because the seller never actually had any in stock.


----------



## snip3r77

bsoplinger said:


> Yeah what he said. Its not that uncommon to purchase something on AliExpress and have it take 2 weeks or more to get packaged up and shipped because the seller never actually had any in stock.


Happened to me due to the anniversary sales
But it's shipping now LMAO


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 27, 2018)

Love the attention to detail. I get a brand new sealed HQ6. It has everything in the box. Get more sets of tips than the HK6. Even 4 pairs of cheapo foams. The funny thing is the right ear piece had a large tip and the other one that should have been on the left piece is MIA. So they just threw on a medium. Lol.

"Customer is not gonna know we threw on different size tip!!! "

Anyway. Not a big deal the tips on here are useless They are generic silicones and nothing that actually matches the nozzle of the HQ6 or optimizes the sound. The earphones themselves are made really well the housing to my surprise is a bit larger and bulkier than the HK6. Looking at pics they look identical but these have more ridges and are thicker. The workmanship is excellent on the shells and included cable is the same one that comes in the HK6.

Out of the box I threw it on my Shanling M3s I had with me. Aaaand. They sound good for the money paid but out of the box I was way more impressed with the HK6. The stage is a bit wider on these maybe due to the larger shells but that seems to be the only thing it did better than the HK6 out of the box. 

They sound a bit dull in the mids some tracks sounded good while others were lacking attack and definition. These are not a V shaped signature at all. Will wait n see what happens with burn in I think the slight veil I am hearing is due to the drivers being raw. Treble sounded a bit reserved as well. Bass seemed ok but out of the box these failed to impress as much as my HK6. I think I would have been more impressed maybe if I didn't have the HK6 but those have kinda set the bar.  These. Hmmm. We will see. I will reserve judgement till I get them proper.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Love the attention to detail. I get a brand new sealed HQ6. It has everything in the box. Get more sets of tips than the HK6. Even 4 pairs of cheapo foams. The funny thing is the right ear piece had a large tip and the other one that should have been on the left piece is MIA. So they just threw on a medium. Lol.
> 
> "Customer is not gonna know we threw on different size tip!!! "
> 
> ...


So the HQ6 is on the equal level of HK6 if not better ,  
how the nozzles make any difference in the sound ( wide nozzle on HK6 and narrow nozzle on HQ6)  ,


----------



## zazaboy

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a message from Jim@ NiceHCK.  There should be no variation in the QC on the HK6. So if you guys get one they should be exactly what I am hearing.
> 
> In other news it seems like I might get them Semkarch CNT earphones to review. Will let everyone know if that turns out good.



I hope you get the semkarch headphones... there are still no reviews about this headphone maybe its a gem... well here  are some impressions from a buyer


----------



## thebigredpolos

Dsnuts said:


> You can buy it so it should be in stock. There is nothing on that page that says preorder. Buy now it says.
> 
> Though I am thinking it might be better to wait and get it from Musikteck. Just in case there is anything wrong with the unit. That is if you live in the US.


Looks like a disclaimer has been added on the NiceHCK listing: "Attention please:
This is pre-sale product. It needs wait about 30 working days. Thank you.
If you can't wait, please do not place order. Thank you."


----------



## Adide

Seen these posted recently and intrigued me enough to justify a bit of research.
It's 6 Knowles BA per side total 12 (confirmed by seller); I'm gonna ask further for BA models and a FR.

Same one in AVCCK store, not sure if stores are related or product is sourced from a third party.

Any users that can tell about them or pointers to impressions anywhere? Can't find anything about them.

New 2017 In-Ear 6BA drive unit DIY HIFI high-fidelity sound  monitor stress adaptation and MMCX interface
http://s.aliexpress.com/b2YJZJnY?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Lurk650

Ahmad313 said:


> So the HQ6 is on the equal level of HK6 if not better ,
> how the nozzles make any difference in the sound ( wide nozzle on HK6 and narrow nozzle on HQ6)  ,



What? Read his impressions again, HQ6 appear to be subpar and NOT on the same level


----------



## Lurk650

Adide said:


> Seen these posted recently and intrigued me enough to justify a bit of research.
> It's 6 Knowles BA per side total 12 (confirmed by seller); I'm gonna ask further for BA models and a FR.
> 
> Same one in AVCCK store, not sure if stores are related or product is sourced from a third party.
> ...


Idk 12 BA per side seems way too cheap to be true. Looking at pics it's looks like 3 per side unless each of those 3 is dual.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 28, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> What? Read his impressions again, HQ6 appear to be subpar and NOT on the same level



Out of box impressions really don't mean much though I was much more impressed with the HK6 out of box than the HQ6.  HK6 sound was engaging from the get go. While the HQ6 had some weirdness to the tonality of them it did have some potential that I was hearing. Especially the stage of them. While not sounding as dimensional as the HK6 it had a wider stage but a more flatter sound.

Tonality was a bit uneven but again I am a firm believer of burning in all new iems be it dynamic or BAs. I will take a good listen tonight to the HQ6 and figure out if anything has changed since listening to them on open listen.

One thing I do know for certain however is that the HQ6 is not as comfortable to wear in the ear over the HK6. HK6 is a better universal design and I love the wide open nozzles on them( Probably the reason why it sound so dimensional.) It's Housing design is more smoother and less angled in the nozzle of the HQ6. The fitment of the HQ6 is not bad but I can see more guys having issues with how they fit for them over the HK6.


----------



## Lurk650

@Dsnuts I get that they are just initial impressions but none of what you said give me the impression they are on the same level. First impressions are key IMO.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 28, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> I hope you get the semkarch headphones... there are still no reviews about this headphone maybe its a gem... well here  are some impressions from a buyer



NiceHCK commented on Facebook about the CNT1 having a high level of sound with a big stage and high clarity. They are a seller but still a little something. My pair will be here by WED. it seems. If Ds gets one it may just be the first pair of earphones he and I have had at the same since... *the CKN70 * ironically also a single CNT model. Though CNT second gen. is layered/constructed differently now. Perhaps as good as the Falcon driver since it is similar but with an inferior cable. My 8 core should free it up from that restraint. That description of not being bass heavy or strongly emphasized even if the sound has good dynamic weight is something the DUNU model seems to share with it. Older CNT had stronger bass focus and less quality. New CNT have more controlled better quality bass with better dynamics/transients that is not as dominant as the earlier CNT bass was.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 28, 2018)

Sure I agree that it is always best to be wowed on first listen of your new earphones. Then you can expect the sound to get even better from that point on. The one thing audio has taught me is that there are no two models of a phone that behaves exactly the same.

In an ideal world each earphone or headphone we buy should have the best tips, cables and or the best optimized pads for that particular phone. Also each phone should be exact to spec according to the sound designer and that is with optimum full capability of the driver they are using. Then there would be no need to do any type of burn in or run in. 

I know a lot of guys don't believe in burn in and a lot do. That is really up to how you see it but for me I want all my equipment to work and sound the best it is capable of and if burn in adds just a 1% change to the sonics. Then I will do it. When I get review samples from manufacturers they tell me to burn the particular phone in for so many hours.

Why would they say that if they feel burn in does nothing for their phone? Again I am not saying this to start a debate or anything like that. I am just saying in my own experience I have had phones wow me on first listen and I have had phones just sound so so on open listen that actually turn out great.

I spent my hard earned cash on these particular earphones. You bet I am gonna get it proper. Try a silver cable and try tips and try different sources ect ect.. If I let the last impression I had with the HQ6 be what that phone is. Then I would be giving up on them.

Not my style. Will see where it goes.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 28, 2018)

So the HQ6 is not an utter fail. In fact if I didn't have the HK6 I am certain I would have been more impressed with these. But to my ears after a night of music running through them. They don't do anything better than the HK6. HK6 has better everything on them minus the stage and it only looses the width of sound by a margin. In reality it is almost a draw actually. I noticed when mids more forward in balancing it lessons the perception of width of stage.

The mids on the HQ6 is the culprit for me and I am certain it has something to do with the way sound is channeled through the nozzle. There are no sound filters the BAs are channeled through 2 small holes out the nozzle. Looking at the way the BAs are focused and how they sound it seems to me the 4 bundled BAs are the mids and the highs channeled through one hole and the bass out the other. To keep the sound clean. The treble seems to be a touch reserved because of this the mids and highs are not as separated sounding like the HK6.

In fact extension on both ends. Be it treble to the Bass I like better on the HK6. The mids are also better on the HK6.

This is early on and I do notice better clarity in the mids today than last night.. These are more mid focused iems but mids are more flat sounding than the HK6. Again probably due to the BAs channeling sound through a tiny hole. I had to use a double flange narrower tip to bring out a bit more forwardness to the sound. Tried silver cables and that brought out more bass and more treble. Which kinda made them sound more V shaped in Fr.

As they are. They are just OK. It is the HK6 I can already tell won the fight before it even started. What kinda sjucks is that I can't even sell these.

I might make them sound like they fail in every regard. They don't. It is just that there is a clear upgrade to these imo and it is the other 6BA earphone.


----------



## Lurk650

Just put them on a US tour, I'll be the first


----------



## Raketen (Apr 29, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Perhaps as good as the Falcon driver since it is similar but with an inferior cable. My 8 core should free it up from that restraint. That description of not being bass heavy or strongly emphasized even if the sound has good dynamic weight is something the DUNU model seems to share with it.



Dunu do seem to get cables right most of the time, 2000J had one of the best IEM cables I've encountered... would be really nice if they made some affordable aftermarket version of their stock cables instead of just the one premium cable they sell.


----------



## geagle

Dsnuts said:


> As they are. They are just OK. It is the HK6 I can already tell won the fight before it even started. What kinda sjucks is that I can't even sell these.
> 
> I might make them sound like they fail in every regard. They don't. It is just that there is a clear upgrade to these imo and it is the other 6BA earphone.



It's this kind of situation which really can help all the other members (who read this thread  ), and you have my (and my wallet's !  ) thanks for eliminating one more candidate asking for my money .... though it does really suck for the one who went ahead and did the trailbalzing  .


----------



## Dsnuts

Actually. There is some reason for the madness that had me getting 2 of these earphones at the same time. I am trying to figure out which brand makes the better phone. I got my answer. Lets just say I plan on getting more from NiceHCK.


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHck is my favourite store on aliexpress


----------



## geagle (Apr 29, 2018)

@Dsnuts , it's not so much "madness" , IMHO, but the curiosity to see what that "next thing" sounds like .... hoping it will amaze you, or at least provide something different, or something that will really chime with some other piece of equipment one has ... at least, that's what I believe is the main driver draining my wallet in audio. Since, from a purely rational point of view, most of what I do which is head-fi/audio-related does not really make much sense  .... the potential ('cos we all hear differently, so until you actually try something, even with good reviews which make you hope it WILL work for you, you simply don't know that it will) incremental sound quality over what one already has, if one has been at this for enough time, is REALLY unlikely to be worth the extra money. But the journey is always interesting, at least.


----------



## bsoplinger

Over the last half dozen or so pages of posts I've seen a few comments about the TIN Audio T2. They were designed to be worn cable down so if you want to wear them with the cable over your ear you'll want to swap the left and right bodies. Put the blue in your right ear instead of the red one. That will guide the cable forward to then get looped over your ear. 

I get plenty of bass from them but getting good fitment was an issue for me. I ended up with wide bore tips and very deep seating to get decent bass to go along with the good mids and highs. They aren't $200+ IEMs but they do have a decent slight V compared to the typical deep V of the usual cheap Chi-Fi design. Personally I'd have no issues with using them with EDM or standard rock but I can see where one would want more and boomier bass. But I'd think anyone would find them nice for jazz, classical pretty much anything with a good amount of acoustic instruments.


----------



## Bartig

bsoplinger said:


> Over the last half dozen or so pages of posts I've seen a few comments about the TIN Audio T2. They were designed to be worn cable down so if you want to wear them with the cable over your ear you'll want to swap the left and right bodies. Put the blue in your right ear instead of the red one. That will guide the cable forward to then get looped over your ear.


Are you sure? I saw someone mentioning earlier they were designed for over the ear use. :O


----------



## crabdog

Raketen said:


> Dunu do seem to get cables right most of the time, 2000J had one of the best IEM cables I've encountered... would be really nice if they made some affordable aftermarket version of their stock cables instead of just the one premium cable they sell.


I absolutely LOVE Dunu cables. I'm not a big fan of the memory wire they added on the DK-3001 but the cable itself is fire.

@Bartig they're designed to be worn over ear or cable down, whatever suits your preference.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 29, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I absolutely LOVE Dunu cables. I'm not a big fan of the memory wire they added on the DK-3001 but the cable itself is fire.
> 
> @Bartig they're designed to be worn over ear or cable down, whatever suits your preference.


Just read your review when looking for the topic. So is it true you have to change the blue and red side? And how would anyone know, @bsoplinger ? I did the recent soundstage test @Otto Motor shared and everything was right, when wearing over the ear red right and blue left.


----------



## crabdog

Bartig said:


> Just read your review when looking for the topic. So is it true you have to change the blue and red side?


Yes. In order to wear them over ear, you need to swap the IEM and wear them in the opposite ear than you would when wearing the cable down. So, in order to keep the left channel left and right, right, you've got to plug the cable in reverse.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## crabdog

I've just been listening to the Toneking 9 tail while doing some comparisons and mannnnnn.....it is every bit as good, if not better than I remember. I absolutely love the sound of this thing.

Seriously if there's anyone who is not averse to a bit of risk - you should totally try this IEM. What I mean about the risk is that the design and way you wear these is unique and unusual and won't suit some people. As far as sound quality vs price, this is a rare gem. Interchangeable front and rear filters let you customize the sound. It's got a sweet cable too.


----------



## Bartig

crabdog said:


> Yes. In order to wear them over ear, you need to swap the IEM and wear them in the opposite ear than you would when wearing the cable down. So, in order to keep the left channel left and right, right, you've got to plug the cable in reverse.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


I totally understand what you’re saying, but I can’t quite get why the soundstage test works awesome if it’s supposed to be wrongly plugged.


----------



## crabdog

Bartig said:


> I totally understand what you’re saying, but I can’t quite get why the soundstage test works awesome if it’s supposed to be wrongly plugged.


Reversing the cable has no effect on the sound whatsoever.


----------



## crabdog

Hifi Boy OSV3 review is up: https://primeaudio.org/hifi-boy-osv3-review/


----------



## bsoplinger

Bartig said:


> I totally understand what you’re saying, but I can’t quite get why the soundstage test works awesome if it’s supposed to be wrongly plugged.


I was saying to physically plug the left unit into the right hand cable. So although it is the blue body it will still be playing the right hand sound. I was trying to explain that its easier to get a decent fit and seal when you swap bodies. And with a good seal you get good bass.


----------



## earplug

crabdog said:


> I've just been listening to the Toneking 9 tail while doing some comparisons and mannnnnn.....it is every bit as good, if not better than I remember. I absolutely love the sound of this thing.
> 
> Seriously if there's anyone who is not averse to a bit of risk - you should totally try this IEM. What I mean about the risk is that the design and way you wear these is unique and unusual and won't suit some people. As far as sound quality vs price, this is a rare gem. Interchangeable front and rear filters let you customize the sound. It's got a sweet cable too.



I am curious about these, but yeah, the design has me worried about fit/comfort. Are there any pictures of these being worn in-ear?


----------



## thejoker13

I hope this helps. I find them to be comfortable to my ears and I can wear them for extended periods of time without issue.


----------



## earplug (Apr 29, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I hope this helps. I find them to be comfortable to my ears and I can wear them for extended periods of time without issue.




Thanks. That helps a lot. Does the top part rub against your ear? Also, how is the isolation?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 29, 2018)

A little update on the HQ6. Today I tried a different source and a different cable. And these are actually now holding their own so far as sound goes. I can most certainly hear improvements. Especially from open listen. So again very important to not judge a phone 100% on first listen.

I have two silver cables and even though both are using pure silver. One is an 8 core and another is a 4 core but much thicker than the 8 core. I am finding out a bit more on what the HQ6 likes. These seem to be more source, cable and tip dependent than the HK6. I tried the provided tips and you might has well throw those away. Useless tips that are provided. None of them give the HQ6 what it needs. These are a bit like the LZ A5 in that they need a tip that sits long on the nozzle. My double flange tips do this so those definitely bring out the best sound out of these. 

I got them on a different silver cable, my 8 core silver cable and using my Cayin N5ii. They actually sound very competent. I do believe overall tonality is leaning toward a slightly warmer than a neutral tone. But the sound seems to be much more cohesive today than previous listens. Bass has improved and so has the treble but this could be due to the N5ii I am using today. It seems to have much better synergy with my Cayin N5ii vs my Shanling M3s.  HK6 sounds good on everything I tried them on. Mids still does not have the rangy dimensions of the HK6 but I am getting used to the way the HQ6 throws out sound. As they are I don't feel I got a bad deal. I still feel the HK6 is the way to go but in hind sight I am glad these don't sound exactly like the HK6.

So I suppose I got 2 different takes on the 6BA sound. I feel I got my monies worth.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I hope this helps. I find them to be comfortable to my ears and I can wear them for extended periods of time without issue.



Did you not like the original cable or is that the one that came with yours?


earplug said:


> Thanks. That helps a lot. Does the top part rub against your ear? Also, how is the isolation?



The top part doesn't touch my ear at all but my ears are fairly large. Isolation is just average for me using silicone tips.


----------



## earplug (Apr 30, 2018)

crabdog said:


> The top part doesn't touch my ear at all but my ears are fairly large. Isolation is just average for me using silicone tips.



Thanks. My ears aren't really big, so it could be an issue for me. I figured the isolation wouldn't be the best based on their shape. Still, I might get these if there's ever a good deal for them.


----------



## sasak




----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow new Sidy. That graph looks serious. DM6? Looks like a 6 BA iem?


----------



## superuser1

sasak said:


> Spoiler


 Very interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 30, 2018)

Lol I was checking out them pics and a coworker was looking at my screen. " Are you looking at bongs?" LOLz!!!! Cus that is what I like to be looking at work.


----------



## Space_Wadet

Dsnuts said:


> Wow new Sidy. That graph looks serious. DM6? Looks like a 6 BA iem?



According to the Taobao page, it's 5BA. (Knowles 2955+30017 + custom double armature )

It's an impressively flat frequency response curve, not necessarily an indicator of good sound, but it's promising.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Lol I was checking out them pics and a coworker was looking at my screen. " Are you looking at bongs?" LOLz!!!! Cus that is what I like to be looking at work.


Oh i already ave 'em bongs ..impressions ... mellow


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new on Penon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rose BR7 7 Balanced Armature Driver Annual Flagship HiFi Audiophile MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone*


Warm and elegant, born for sound
Perfect ergonomic design
By sampling and comparing 24 Asian ear canal 3D data, it has repeatedly modified the sampling up to more than 10 times, collected wearing feedback, and finally achieved go deep into ear canal and reduce energy attenuation, and it is perfectly fit and comfortable to wear.
Advanced shell manufacturing process, professional shell manufacturing team
Rose technology chooses to collaborate with a listed print service company, relying on its strong technical capital advantage, using a PMMA material shell made from a German 3 million level precision industrial printer
The most advanced German 3D printing technology, using PMMA acrylic fiber and 0.01mm precision printing, no accumulation of stripes, transparent. Compared with traditional resin materials, high temperature resistance, heat shrinkability resistance and impact resistance is greatly improved
Good voice, stemming from superb tuning
4 sub-frequency configuration: 1super bass frequency, 2 mid frequency, 2mid high frequency, 2 super-high frequency.
4-way catheter, no interference, fish-mouth sound outlet, so that the sound for a whole
Good voice is from leading drive unit hardware
From international leading balanced armature driver supplier: Denmark SONION and American Knowles
High-end hardware ensures excellent quality
Non-damped ultra-short high-frequency balanced armature sound system
Ultra-short high frequency sounding distance and straight through non-damped design, keep high frequency details at a maximum, suppress attenuation.
Dual Knowles swtk super high-frequency balanced armature, high resolution, low distortion. Dual guarantees bring excellent high-frequency experience which with rich sense of air.
[Super low+] technology
Rose technology modifies the low-frequency balanced armature structure by adjusting the frequency dividing circuit so that the br7's low-frequency dive strengthens and no longer need to tolerate the traditional balanced armature tone of the knocking iron.
Good voice, from each original details
With ELNA capacitor which is designed for audio, use OFC oxygen-free copper feet, very low distortion (third harmonic distortion -120dB), natural silk fiber media, high-quality sound, play the gentle neutrality of silky, increase the thick sense of low frequency, reduce the rough sound quality of the high-pass section that has peak feeling and the middle-frequency section.
Sound: Fast and powerful, suitable for modern music. The bass is a bit thin, but it does not feel less low frequency. The sound feels smooth, and the sound field is relatively large.
Using global electronic components leading brand tdk audio carbon film resistors
*Specification*


Brand: rose technics

Model: b&r7

Driver: Balanced Armature

Sensitivity: 108db/mw

Impedance: 14Ω

Frequency response range: 20-20000Hz

Plug: 3.5mm straight-plug
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## Ahmad313

sasak said:


>


I like the FR graph,


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Something new on Penon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 sub-frequency configuration: 1super bass frequency, 2 mid frequency, 2mid high frequency, 2 super-high frequency.
4-way catheter, no interference, fish-mouth sound outlet, so that the sound for a whole
From international leading balanced armature driver supplier: Denmark SONION and American Knowles
These looks especially interesting!


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Something new on Penon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks something special ,  
any information about the price and availability ,???


----------



## Dsnuts

Newest IEM on Penon for $527. Not cheap but I bet it sounds great.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Another great budget earphone from TinAudio, the T1:

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Another great budget earphone from TinAudio, the T1:
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Looks like Dita Answer ,


----------



## HungryPanda

Why Rose Technics, why?............


----------



## B9Scrambler

Ahmad313 said:


> Looks like Dita Answer ,



Which looks like a billion other earphones with a generic, rounded shape...


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 30, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> 4 sub-frequency configuration: 1super bass frequency, 2 mid frequency, 2mid high frequency, 2 super-high frequency.
> 4-way catheter, no interference, fish-mouth sound outlet, so that the sound for a whole
> From international leading balanced armature driver supplier: Denmark SONION and American Knowles
> These looks especially interesting!







Am I seeing capacitors in the insides of these things? Lol.These things might be TOTL level SQ. I hope someone at headfi gets these. These might throw a wrench into the whole IT04 being TOTL level for about the same price these actualy might be.

Very interesting.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> Something new on Penon.
> 
> *Rose BR7 7 Balanced Armature Driver Annual Flagship HiFi Audiophile MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone*
> 
> ...




Sounds awesome if you have Asian ear canals


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Am I seeing capacitors in the insides of these things? Lol.These things might be TOTL level SQ. I hope someone at headfi gets these. These might throw a wrench into the whole IT04 being TOTL level for about the same price these actualy might be.
> 
> Very interesting.



What you don't read your own posts??  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...rphones-pg2366.586909/page-2384#post-14209115
(Third bullet point from last in the first description section)


----------



## Dsnuts

I just copied pasted that. Didnt read it all the way through. It is very interesting they are using capacitors to soften the sound. Some high tech shinanagins on these Rose iems. Why do cool things like this cost so much!


----------



## geagle

Rose, apparently, has had problems with QC, though... at least, that was the take I got from reading in their thread, when I was considering buying one of their older models (I passed). And I also think I read (there) that Penon had to badger/cajole them quite a bit in order to get things fixed, on those occasions that somebody got a faulty earphone. Just from reading the description on this, though, it WOULD be very interesting, if QC problems could be gotten out of the way.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have Rose Masya earbuds, Rose Mini6 and Rose North Forest iems and have had no problems with any of them


----------



## manukmanohar (Apr 30, 2018)

That's a bit heartening to know. Rose BR7 indeed sound like it might be worth the sub-1k TOTL consideration.

I have created a dedicated thread for the same:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rose-br7-flagship-7-driver-iem-impressions-thread.878645/

Anyone else tempted to buy this?


----------



## geagle

@HungryPanda Yeah, the general take I got from the Rose thread was that they make good stuff... but if you get a lemon, it might be a bit hard to fix. Like, they have good/great engineers, but the company itself may not be optimally organized (both in QC, and it taking care of problems if/when they come up).

Of course, I have no real idea about how often problems may actually occur.... we all know that there is a bias towards complaints - people who get a lemon often scream, while people who are satisfied whisper, or one may never even hear from them.


----------



## bsoplinger

Dsnuts said:


> I just copied pasted that. Didnt read it all the way through. It is very interesting they are using capacitors to soften the sound. Some high tech shinanagins on these Rose iems. Why do cool things like this cost so much!


This I'm not quite understanding… The capacitor, regardless of what material / design, is part of passive R/C network to create a high or low pass filter, ie part of the crossover network. How would a capacitor "soften the sound?"


----------



## crabdog

bsoplinger said:


> This I'm not quite understanding… The capacitor, regardless of what material / design, is part of passive R/C network to create a high or low pass filter, ie part of the crossover network. How would a capacitor "soften the sound?"


It's probably just a dodgy translation.


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 1, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Looks like Dita Answer ,



sounds like it too, signature-wise. Driver speed not up to par, but its so much cheaper.

credits to @dhruvmeena96 though, since I love the Answer and he said it was similar (while everyone was still focusing on the T2), definitely a great IEM for the price


----------



## DBaldock9

bsoplinger said:


> This I'm not quite understanding… The capacitor, regardless of what material / design, is part of passive R/C network to create a high or low pass filter, ie part of the crossover network. How would a capacitor "soften the sound?"



Do you think they're probably using an R/C filter, for rolling-off a high frequency peak - which would "soften the sound?"


----------



## Dsnuts (May 1, 2018)

So today is the last day for the sale price on the HK6.  I am now understanding the capabilities of the HK6 much better and what we have here is what I consider a special sound.

For the money paid. I do not have anything in my possesion that sound quite like the HK6. Last night I revisited my silver cable on the HK6 to realize my silver cable does expand the sound of the HK6. What is there is a sound that is absolutely incredible. I had a good 4 hour session last night connected to my Ibasso PB3 balanced amp.

I also did a more closer A/B against the HQ6. Now that I have that earphone fairly run in. Both having silver cables in place to bring out the best of their abilities. The HK6 once again wins. For guys that own the Tinaudio T2. Imagine if you threw that sound with amplification give it about 2 more layers of sound and you have something like the HK6. Sound balancing is fairly similar but with much better bass end on the HK6 but where the HK6 is special is it's ability to show extra layers of your music if it is in the recording. Great recorded albums sound euphoric due to this. Space in the sounds of the recordings come out using the HK6 like nothing I own. It is not an overly wide sound but the depth of the sound is remarkable.

Resolution of these earphones are exceptional and when combined with one of the best mids I have ever heard. You get a special sound. From how I am hearing from about 40Khz to 16Hz the sound balancing is about as perfect as I have ever heard it. Nothing is more forward in the mix between the bass to the highs.

I noticed sub bass has a slight drop off in the lowest of registers vs the mid bass but it sounds more natural in the bass end than most BA based earphones I own. Bass impact however is absolute perfection. Hence EDM sounds freakishly good.  It is the mid bands where these earphones really struts it's stuff. Tunes you know by heart has to be heard on these and they maximize the mid bads with them layers of sound I have been talking about. The highs also is done extremely well here. Nothing fatiguing with excellent range and definition. It has a very complete high end sound to the earphones and one that if you were on the fence about should seriously consider for the sale price that is about to expire.

I am excited for the guys that took my lead and jumped into getting one of these. I know $200 is a bit more than what is normally suggested on this thread but I feel these are very much well worth that and more. As you guys will discover soon enough. Other earphones sound flat and a bit unispired after owning these and that is from my own collection. It is because of these earphones I have been eyeing the much more higher end multi BA set ups they have on Aliexpress. The worm hole is there staring at me.. Not good.


----------



## mrmoto050

Zerohour88 said:


> sounds like it too, signature-wise. Driver speed not up to par, but its so much cheaper.
> 
> credits to @dhruvmeena96 though, since I love the Answer and he said it was similar (while everyone was still focusing on the T2), definitely a great IEM for the price


 Wrong post.


----------



## mrmoto050

crabdog said:


> It's probably just a dodgy translation.


https://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/filter/filter_3.html
https://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/filter/filter_2.html
That explains the FR Graph. Hope the quality is good, that is a tough cookie to implement.


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts I'm definitely looking forward to receiving my HK6


----------



## HungryPanda

My HK6 turned up today and have to say thanks for the heads up @Dsnuts. They sound great OOTB. I have only listened to a few of my standard test songs and they coped admirably


----------



## Dsnuts (May 1, 2018)

Sweet that was a quick turn around. Wow. I am surprised you got them so quick. OH yea they get better too. lol.

So if you have Spiral Dots JVC tips try those. If not something like UE tips will work well.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I took my HK6 to work with me today and I figured out these also have 2 bored nozzle like the HQ6 but the main difference is it has a metal nozzle covering the plastic core in the insides of the nozzle and has a mesh on the end of it. Behind the mesh are the 2 holes which are much wider than the tiny 2 holes on the HQ6. I don't  know how this effects the sounds but HK6 time and time again sounds more open/ airy than the HQ6.


----------



## HungryPanda

on The HK6 i first used the double flange tips that came with them but have now switched to large silicone tips I like on other iems and am very happy. Just went for a walk listening to some experimental jazz and they were just terrific


----------



## Dsnuts (May 1, 2018)

I am completely surprised you got them so quick. It took almost 3 weeks to get mine. Oh wait you live in the UK. Aha that might be the reason. Excellent. Glad your diggin on them. The dynamics of the sound tuning on them really bodes well with instruments/ vocals. Love how they render guitars. Even speed metal is crazy good. Haven't heard a genre that they don't do excellent to good with. 

Gotta try them balanced. Sounds crazy in balanced. Oh and how do you find the fitment of them in your ears?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a really nice OurArt balanced cable, I will give it a go later


----------



## Dsnuts

I find myself haggling with Jim and NiceHCK to see if he will come down in price for these things lol. Cus 6 BAs are simply not enough.







DZ12

double the BAs!


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> on The HK6 i first used the double flange tips that came with them but have now switched to large silicone tips I like on other iems and am very happy. Just went for a walk listening to some experimental jazz and they were just terrific


How you compare the HK6 with your beloved TONEKING TK2 ,  
are these even better than the TK2 ,???


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to admit I prefer HK6 to TK2, TK2 is brighter though and I will still enjoy using them


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I find myself haggling with Jim and NiceHCK to see if he will come down in price for these things lol. Cus 6 BAs are simply not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


save the money for IT04 ,


----------



## Ders Olmaz

HungryPanda said:


> I have to admit I prefer HK6 to TK2, TK2 is brighter though and I will still enjoy using them


are they better than rose mini 6 or better earphone you got?


----------



## Wiljen

Ahmad313 said:


> save the money for IT04 ,



Do they have a firm eta on the IT04 at this point?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> save the money for IT04 ,



Ya I am wanting the IT04 but I am also wanting the DZ12. Aha. Looks like It04 wont be out till this month. Maybe June.


----------



## HungryPanda

I would say Rose Mini6 and the NiceHck HK6 are on the same level, the HK6 only winning out on soundstage, that is what really impresses me at the moment. New toy syndrome is also strong right now


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> So today is the last day for the sale price on the HK6.  I am now understanding the capabilities of the HK6 much better and what we have here is what I consider a special sound.
> 
> For the money paid. I do not have anything in my possesion that sound quite like the HK6. Last night I revisited my silver cable on the HK6 to realize my silver cable does expand the sound of the HK6. What is there is a sound that is absolutely incredible. I had a good 4 hour session last night connected to my Ibasso PB3 balanced amp.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you that you are


HungryPanda said:


> I would say Rose Mini6 and the NiceHck HK6 are on the same level, the HK6 only winning out on soundstage, that is what really impresses me at the moment. New toy syndrome is also strong right now


Well considering the price difference this is amazing for the HK6, they looks like a great deal to me


----------



## HungryPanda

the build quality is much stronger than the Rose mini's I am so careful with those


----------



## thejoker13

earplug said:


> Thanks. That helps a lot. Does the top part rub against your ear? Also, how is the isolation?


No not at all. I feel my ears are average size, but I guess it all depends on the individual. For me, I have no issues with it rubbing. 
I consider them average to above average in isolation. It's not bad for a vented dynamic driver iem.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Did you not like the original cable or is that the one that came with yours?
> 
> 
> The top part doesn't touch my ear at all but my ears are fairly large. Isolation is just average for me using silicone tips.


Mine came with the normal 8 core as shown on all of the nine tail product pages. I had an unfortunate accident with the cable though and now use an LZ 8 core upgrade cable. I do plan on purchasing another of the stock toneking cables here eventually though. I found them on aliexpress for around 35 dollars.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Mine came with the normal 8 core as shown on all of the nine tail product pages. I had an unfortunate accident with the cable though and now use an LZ 8 core upgrade cable. I do plan on purchasing another of the stock toneking cables here eventually though. I found them on aliexpress for around 35 dollars.


Nice, that seems like a pretty good price for the Toneking cable.


----------



## dweaver (May 1, 2018)

Fiio RC-BT arrived today and initial impressions are extremely positive! It is light and powerful and can pair two devices simultaneously so will try using it for music on my phone and paired to my PC for skype calls at work tomorrow. In a perfect world these would be Aptx HD but the APT-x is still good enough. Tone is slightly warm but engaging. Time will tell if my MP-220 has any issues with the connection but so far it's been fine. The whole thing is so light I suspect the cables will never stress the connections.

Love how the hooks go around my ears making an over ear IEM fit extremely well.

They pair up very well with the MP-220.

I think I am done looking for a while as the combo is better sounding than my Sony WI-1000 with passive isolation that is better than the ANC of the WI-1000.

I am an extremely happy camper!!!!


----------



## dweaver

My new BT solution  in all it glory .

A few stutters on the way to work but no worse than other BT devices. It matches up perfectly with the color of the MP-220 you would think it was bought that way to look at it.


----------



## dweaver

Unfortunately Windows 10 only sees the Rc-bt as a headphone versus as a headset (not really surprised considering the price) so I won't be using this as my headset at work. Not a deal breaker but to bad it couldn't do both... Might play around with some software that could fix that for me but it really isn't a requirement so will think about whether it's worth the hassle.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> My new BT solution  in all it glory .
> 
> A few stutters on the way to work but no worse than other BT devices. It matches up perfectly with the color of the MP-220 you would think it was bought that way to look at it.



I'm coming for ya with my CNT1/NoiseZero BT combo. What's that about $172($129 + $43) for yours? Mine was $160($95 + $65)


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> I'm coming for ya with my CNT1/NoiseZero BT combo. What's that about $172($129 + $43) for yours? Mine was $160($95 + $65)


 I don't know... The Fiio looks smaller and more balanced compared to the Noisezero. As for IEM's I think that little running stick man looks more sexy . But I do wonder about them CMT drivers I keep reading about... Still dual dynamics while old school are still nothing to sneeze at .


----------



## bsoplinger

dweaver said:


> Unfortunately Windows 10 only sees the Rc-bt as a headphone versus as a headset (not really surprised considering the price) so I won't be using this as my headset at work. Not a deal breaker but to bad it couldn't do both... Might play around with some software that could fix that for me but it really isn't a requirement so will think about whether it's worth the hassle.


I wonder if that's because of using a higher quality encoding. Do AptX and its even higher quality variants even support the headset profile?


----------



## dweaver

I had the Sennheiser PXC-550 working with my computer so I think it can be done. But I also played with an application that messed withe headset profile so that might be needed to get it to work.


----------



## jant71

Pretty sure the NoiseZero is better than the FiiO based on the specs(esp. 40% more battery life and splash proof rating) and the good reviews. Though I don't have it yet. Actually more concerned about the earphones losing their half of the battle. I think they are good(burning in) perhaps as good as the B400. Gave my Elecom CB1000 all it could handle which was a bit more than the B400 could do even with a better cable. Problem was I took off the stock cable on the Elecom and put the Semkarch cable on and the Elecom went ahead again. Still, like you said, a dual(in this case dynamic and piezo tweeter) is nothing to sneeze at.

So, it seems the Stock Semkarch cable is decent for sound. Too bad it has the worst memory wire that loses the memory and unbends in five or so minutes.


----------



## dweaver

Jant71 can you give me a link to that BT cable so I can make sure I looking at the right one.


----------



## jant71

https://www.facebook.com/EOpsTech/posts/689895274535944

http://www.accessoryjack.com/eops-noisezero-wx-ipx4-mmcx-stereo-bluetooth-cable-black.html


----------



## dweaver

Thanks, the Accessory jack page shows it very well. For me the trade off in size for added battery life is to steep as I think I would find it pulling on me in awkward ways. But the IPX4 rating is very nice. Price wise I paid $45CAD for my Rc-bt as compared to $83.75CAD so my wallet also appreciates the savings .

They both look to be good options though depending on requirements.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> So today is the last day for the sale price on the HK6.  I am now understanding the capabilities of the HK6 much better and what we have here is what I consider a special sound.
> 
> For the money paid. I do not have anything in my possesion that sound quite like the HK6. Last night I revisited my silver cable on the HK6 to realize my silver cable does expand the sound of the HK6. What is there is a sound that is absolutely incredible. I had a good 4 hour session last night connected to my Ibasso PB3 balanced amp.
> 
> ...



Have you done a direct comparison of the HK6, and the LZ A5?


----------



## NaiveSound

Cheapest custom ear plugs? Who makes them?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 2, 2018)

They are different sound signatures. I sent my A5 to a friend but from memory. The A5 is a more technical earphone. Precision, resolution and detail is what the A5 is about. With new filters I like the A5 quite a bit and will be a part of my weekly rotation of earphones. But without doing a direct A/B. The HK6 has better isolation, Has a fuller more forward dynamic mid section over the A5. A5 mids are very precise and their imaging is one of the best. The HK6 might take a step back from the A5 in imaging but only by a small margin.

Both earphones are very resolving but the HK6 balance I actually prefer over the A5. Sometimes I find the mids to laid back on the A5 it makes up for that with that precision and clarity. It is the type of sound that is great once or twice a week. The HK6 is something you can enjoy all week long. The HK6 tuning is more versatile. The A5 with the dynamic for the bass end has the sub bass won over the HK6 but surprisingly the mid bass is a wash between the two. So bass impact and overall bass while the HK6 does not have that super low bass rumble like the A5. It is not lacking much in the low registers either.

The A5 treble can be a bit splashy and is super extended. High notes have clear definition with the A5. Believe it or not the HK6 while not as extended as the A5 has a better balanced treble.  People who prefer more treble sparkle might prefer the A5 but again the HK6 is not lacking in this department either. 

I will give the mids a leg up on the HK6. Stage is comparable on both earphones with the HK6 having better depth of sound. The A5 sounds more like your looking into your music. The HK6 your more immersed in your music. A5 leans more toward an analytical tuned earphone and there for a bit more reference sounding over the Hk6.  But that immersion factor on the HK6 makes them a fantastic phone to enjoy your music. The A5 detail and imaging can pick apart your music. Both are different takes and both are very enjoyable. They actually compliment each other in the type if tuning they have. 

I would say the HK6 has a more dimensional very even balanced sound. While the A5 has a more precise reference type sound. Both are enjoyable in different ways.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> They are different sound signatures. I sent my A5 to a friend but from memory. The A5 is a more technical earphone. Precision, resolution and detail is what the A5 is about. With new filters I like the A5 quite a bit and will be a part of my weekly rotation of earphones. But without doing a direct A/B. The HK6 has better isolation, Has a fuller more forward dynamic mid section over the A5. A5 mids are very precise and their imaging is one of the best. The HK6 might take a step back from the A5 in imaging but only by a small margin.
> 
> Both earphones are very resolving but the HK6 balance I actually prefer over the A5. Sometimes I find the mids to laid back on the A5 it makes up for that with that precision and clarity. It is the type of sound that is great once or twice a week. The HK6 is something you can enjoy all week long. The HK6 tuning is more versatile. The A5 with the dynamic for the bass end has the sub bass won over the HK6 but surprisingly the mid bass is a wash between the two. So bass impact and overall bass while the HK6 does not have that super low bass rumble like the A5. It is not lacking much in the low registers either.
> 
> ...


Just checking if you'd be updating your profile page.wanted to know how hk6 stands hehe


----------



## Dsnuts

Which faceplate you guys like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Number 2 and 13 is the ones I like. What say you guys?


----------



## Dsnuts

That clear one with the cog wheels number 8 would be cool looking. Hmm. Gotta choose which one. Seems like I will be getting a DZ12.


----------



## Ahmad313 (May 3, 2018)

,


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Which faceplate you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh Dsnuts so finally you decide to try the DZ12,
Anyway wishing you good luck and i like the number 10,  19 and 22,,,


----------



## Dsnuts (May 3, 2018)

Ya I have to decide what I want in a face plate. Red is nice but a bit flashy for me. I am kinda getting a gauge on what people think about these face plates. Was debating if I wanted their 14BA or stick with the 12 BAs.  I went for the 12BA. Like that nozzle design better.


----------



## HungryPanda

5,6 or 8 would be my pick


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to decide what I want in a face plate. Red is nice but a bit flashy for me. I am kinda getting a gauge on what people think about these face plates. Was debating if I wanted their 14BA or stick with the 12 BAs.  I went for the 12BA. Like that nozzle design better.


I have No. 9 on my DZ 7 with a clear transparent body. In hindsight i should have gone with # 3


----------



## geagle

Grats on the decision to get the HCK DZ12 Dsnuts... as for facelates, tbh, I don't really like too much any of them, tbh, all are a bit too flashy for my tastes. Of the available ones, yeah 2 and 13 are the least flashy ones to my eyes, I might go for one those. Or for a 21 with a different "wood" though (that one does not look very good) ... But if you have an idea of what you'd like, you might just ask them, since they accept different faceplates


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to decide what I want in a face plate. Red is nice but a bit flashy for me. I am kinda getting a gauge on what people think about these face plates. Was debating if I wanted their 14BA or stick with the 12 BAs.  I went for the 12BA. Like that nozzle design better.



I will choose the gear column, then choose the color that you like.


----------



## NaiveSound

Number 3


----------



## Dsnuts

I like them cog/ gear design. It is different. Might go with a clean look 8 or maybe 2.  Found out that NiceHCK uses all knowls drivers in these. There for it costs a bit more than some of the other vendor verieties.


----------



## geagle

On 8, I don't much like the yellow-ish body (me)... reminds me of something like plastic yellowed by sun. Of course, it could actually look very good, in person


----------



## geagle

I like the blue body on 11 better... but the cog design looks a little bit less nice, to my eyes


----------



## superuser1

They do custom plates too


----------



## Dsnuts (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for everyones input I have narrowed it down to 2 of them. Will let everyone know what I went with.

Didn't want to prolong the process by getting something real custom as far as panels goes.  So I am gonna go with something in that selection of panels.


----------



## bsoplinger

I like purple so 3, 5 or 14


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Which faceplate you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1, 3, 7


----------



## HungryPanda

Cosmic Ears have been using that steampunk look for years


----------



## Ders Olmaz

11.17.20 my vote


----------



## peter123

1,3,18 from me


----------



## Lurk650

I would have went custome, one side say "DsNuts" and the other say "GotEeeem!"


----------



## Dsnuts (May 3, 2018)

No manufacturer has come to me to ask if they can make a special Dsnuts edition. Might happen one day. Lol. 

Well I figured out which one I want to go with. I have read a few reviews of guys ordering one of them face panels thinking they will get what is exactly pictured to get something a bit different. I gave it some careful thought and I think I am gonna go with my gut feeling and get this one.







  I was thinking about all clear but I think that can turn color a bit with some use so adding a bit of color makes them look a bit more premium. I was thinking going brighter and number 5 is a clear purple version but I can see that color being a bit too look at me type color so while I was looking at these cog wheel plates. The smoke colored one here stood out to be not only premium looking but don't stand out as much as the others.

So I have been saving up for the IT04 and I will most certainly get a pair once they are out, NiceHCK however has surprised me quite a bit with their HK6. Made me realize I had to take these guys seriously. Chatting with Jim and NiceHCK. He has told me on a bit of an industry secret on why some of these semi customs cost more than others. NiceHCK uses top shelf parts for their earphones. All BAs used in his earphones are Knowls drivers.. He told me there are vendors on Aliexpress that use much cheaper Chinese made BAs that are not as good. Hence cutting corners just to drive the BA count and while looking like a better deal ends up being essentially what you pay for.

So basic rule of thumb if it looks too good to be true, then there must be a reason why. The HK6 has truly been an eye opening type earphone for me and while it seems to be crazy throwing down a bit of cash for one of these guys higher end earphones. I have faith that these guys will. Not only deliver a stunning sound but one of sheer value for what I am gonna pay for these. So this will be very interesting purchase for me and as always I will post what happens here on the discovery thread.

Speaking of the HK6. I know a few guys that got theirs already from recent sales. I look forward to everyone's take on them.


----------



## geagle

They look very good, @Dsnuts !!


----------



## gugman

@Dsnuts 
I could not find any mention of this, so let me ask you here, would you consider HK6 as a significant upgrade over shockwave iii or its better to save money for something else ?
cheers


----------



## gugman

at this point I can bring price down to 239$ for HK6 (without cable) via app and coupons 
Am also very interested in T66s due sonion driver, but price comes down only to 325$ and I can not find any review of it yet


----------



## tarhana

gugman said:


> at this point I can bring price down to 239$ for HK6 (without cable) via app and coupons
> Am also very interested in T66s due sonion driver, but price comes down only to 325$ and I can not find any review of it yet



what is t66? can you link it?


----------



## snip3r77

gugman said:


> at this point I can bring price down to 239$ for HK6 (without cable) via app and coupons
> Am also very interested in T66s due sonion driver, but price comes down only to 325$ and I can not find any review of it yet


Maybe you can pm seller and said you missed the offer .maybe he can oblige


----------



## gugman

tarhana said:


> what is t66? can you link it?



 



snip3r77 said:


> Maybe you can pm seller and said you missed the offer .maybe he can oblige



he could, but though 30$ discount would be nice, it won't change the fact if HK6 is an upgrade or side grade to shockwave iii

cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

@gugman I have never heard the shockwave 3 so I have no idea if it will be an upgrade sidegrade. I know @HungryPanda  just got these maybe he can help out here. 

I do know however that the HK6 will be a good purchase for you but have no idea if it is what your looking for. 

In a side note. The DZ12 is going to be using newer developed housing for NiceHCK. Looks like a larger shell compared to that HK6 or HQ6. 

Makes sense due to the sheer number of drivers. Excited to hear these.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> @gugman I have never heard the shockwave 3 so I have no idea if it will be an upgrade sidegrade. I know @HungryPanda  just got these maybe he can help out here.
> 
> I do know however that the HK6 will be a good purchase for you but have no idea if it is what your looking for.
> 
> ...


Did they change the drivers in the new DZ12's? I thought you said Jim said that they used all Knowles drivers in them, but I see Sonion drivers in the images on their product page.


----------



## Lurk650

LOL, wouldn't be the first time that Jim has lied about something


----------



## Dsnuts (May 4, 2018)

He told me knowles. The whole point is that they use top of the line BAs. Better be for the price. He says he has seen a lot of cheaper earphones on Aliexpress but they end up using cheaper BAs.

A little update on my DZ12. It is now paid for and I am eager to hear them. Seems to be one of the newest semi customs from his shop as there are no reviews about the DZ12.  I was initially gonna go for the DZX 14BA as the prices werent too much different but I just went with my gut feeling. More drivers don't necessarily mean better earphone.







Ya and like 2 more BAs gonna make a huge difference from 12 BAs. lol. Plus these are using an older style mmcx plug. 12BAs for the win!

Getting the Semcarch CNT1s at the same time. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*HiFi Boy OE8 8BA Knowles Drivers 2pin 0.78mm Detachable Audiophile IEM HiFi In-ear Earphones*

*Specification*


Driver:8BA (33aj x 2 , 37ap x 2 , 29689 x 2 , 31736 x 2)
Frequency division :Utra high frequency x 2,treble x 2, mids x 2, bass x 2

AImpedance：16ohm
Sensitivity:119db，
Frequency response:20-20khz


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the never ending story, they keep coming and coming


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts check this one , 
Hisenior T8 8 16Units Balanced Armature Drivers Custom Fit CIEMs Noise Cancelling In-ear Monitor Earphone DHL Free Shipping 
http://s.aliexpress.com/3qiaAvui?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was looking at those before I ordered my DZ12. I have no idea about that group that makes those. They seem to know what they are doing and use nice BAs. Should be comparable to the NiceHCKs and the Cheezies but no idea about them. Not too many readers about those IEMs. 

All I know is whomever is making them earphones for NiceHCK, definitely knows their craft.  That previous post of the 8 BA Hifi Boys flagship is nice but those cost $1000. Nope. Unless that is competing on a TOTL level I ain't spending that.


----------



## Ahmad313

Hisenior are manufacturers like Toneking,  LZ,  Kz etc and the HCK or Cheezy are just sellers so i think a manufacturer can guide you better and can give you proper and accurate technical and other informations,


----------



## Dsnuts

I had no idea just how much competition there was for multi BA based semi custom/ universal IEMs. There seems to be more and more cropping up on a daily basis. 

More competition is good. I just hope my newly acquired DZ12 is gonna be good. Fingers crossed. Taking a risk but one based on how much I like my HK6.


----------



## HungryPanda

HK6 are awesome, hope you get a doozy


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I had no idea just how much competition there was for multi BA based semi custom/ universal IEMs. There seems to be more and more cropping up on a daily basis.
> 
> More competition is good. I just hope my newly acquired DZ12 is gonna be good. Fingers crossed. Taking a risk but one based on how much I like my HK6.


The DZ7,8,9 are very much appreciated by the owners ( even on head-fi) ,  i am sure the DZ12 will be a huge upgrade to HK6 ,


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2018)

Dang. Just got word they are making my DZ12 already. Sweetness. Word is I should have a fully customized DZ12 by the 20th or so..

So I am ready to do some direct comparisons with the 2 competing earphones the HK6 and the HQ6. Both at this point have had plenty of play time and I have been using both to get used to their sound.

You guys already read my thoughts about how I feel about the HK6. For guys that missed the boat on them this time. There will always be next time. I honestly feel they are worth your investment. Cant think of too many $200ish earphones with the sound, build, isolation and fit like these earphones.

First the looks between the two it is debatable on which earphone looks better. Crips or Bloods. Which ever way you swing that is your color. Both look stunning. I would call it a tie here .  Sound signature is a bit different on both earphones the HK6 has one of the best balanced sounds for earphones I have heard. Has a touch more emphasis for bass over the HQ6 it turns out. The HQ6 has a slight V shaped signature with a bit more emphasis in treble energy over the mids and bass. A bit uneven sounding versus the HK6

So I will break it down to fundamentals and how I hear them both.

Looks                HK6= HQ6
Construction     HK6=HQ6
Accessories      HK5<HQ6,, only because they include more tips selection.
Cable                HK6=HQ6   pretty much the same cable
Drivability          HK6=HQ6.  Both have almost the same specs. Both easy to drive
Treble quality   HK6> HQ6
Treble quantity  HK6<HQ6
Mids  quality      HK6>HQ6.. Mids are a bit behind the treble and the bass on the HQ6 and don't sound as rangy in the mids vs the HK6
Depth                HK6>HQ6
Width                HK6<HQ6.  Overall sound for the HK6 is more forward sounding only a bit less width of stage
Bass quality      HK6>HQ6   HK6 Has a dynamic like impact and is agile.
Bass quantity    HK6>HQ6   The bass has a touch more bass emphasis vs the HQ6. Almost the same quantity here.

Winner= HK6. Been listening to my pair every day since I got em. Cant imagine how good the DZ12 can be over these. I had to get one to find out..


----------



## Ahmad313

Moondrop Kanas ,  all metal DD iem,  it's a piece of beauty ,


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is very interesting. The Hifi Boy OSV3 is my new fav sub $200 IEM so I have big expectations for this. Got to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## handwander

Semkarch orders getting received. Impressions soon I guess. Random photos


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> @gugman I have never heard the shockwave 3 so I have no idea if it will be an upgrade sidegrade. I know @HungryPanda  just got these maybe he can help out here.
> 
> I do know however that the HK6 will be a good purchase for you but have no idea if it is what your looking for.
> 
> ...



Hey @Dsnuts thanks for getting back to me, my bad, somehow I thought you owned shockwave iii as well

@HungryPanda could you please be so kind and advise if you consider HK6 as a real upgrade to shockwave iii ?

cheers


----------



## HungryPanda

@gugman I have never heard Shockwave III


----------



## geagle

@gugman I have the Shockwave III, and the HK6 is on its way (hasn't arrived yet). I'll try to compare the 2 for you, once I have them. I don't do reviews, and I don't really post my detailed opinions on audio gear as I'm over 50, and my hearing is very much NOT what it used to be, especially in the high frequencies, so I KNOW that what I hear is different, probably by quite a bit, from what other people may/will hear. But I should be able to at least compare the 2  . If somebody with golden ears (mine are NOT) who has both comes along and does a review/comparison of the 2, do trust HIM better  .


----------



## bsoplinger

handwander said:


> Semkarch orders getting received. Impressions soon I guess. Random photos
> …


Those are the carbon nano tube ones? Tuned by LZ of the LZ A4 / A5 design?


----------



## gugman

HungryPanda said:


> @gugman I have never heard Shockwave III



I see, thanks anyway


----------



## gugman

@geagle 

Thank you so much !!! Will be looking forward to it , thank you!


----------



## handwander

bsoplinger said:


> Those are the carbon nano tube ones? Tuned by LZ of the LZ A4 / A5 design?


Yep.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2018)

Hope everyone is having an excellent Saturday. I am chillin at my house listening to this combo.

So much awesome with this.!


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> Hope everyone is having an excellent Saturday. I am chillin at my house listening to this combo.
> 
> So much awesome with this.!


Nice combo inded!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have no idea why I haven't tried this till now. This sounds pretty great. This in single end beats up on balanced set ups. Due to that 3D switch and XBASS. Oh man. The weak link is the Fiio Adapter. Upgrade to that I expect tomorrow.

Some earphones lack soul. These are the opposite. Love the HK6. It has been a very unexpected find. These remind me of the most important aspect of being in the Hobby. Enjoying your music.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2018)

This is interesting. Maybe one of the cheapest 5 BA customized universal option. Was browsing this vendors site today and these seem to be on sale for less than a $100. Anybody that wants to try a 5BA customized universal earphone from Aliexpress. This looks like a good option. Very curious how good these are. Using all Knowles BAs. Seems to be legit. 





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...4108ad1&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2018)

Oh I get it now. Their standard black and clear is less than a $100. to customize it cost more $129.50. With upgraded 8 core SPC cable and custom plates they are $159.. Still a good deal considering all other 5 BA Universals cost more and don't know what BAs they are using. This might be this companies Trojan horse. I bet these sound great for less than $100 spot.

Anyone take one for the team? This sale seems to be going on for the next 28 days too. This might give the old IT01 a run for sound quality for the same price. Considering their next offering with 6BAs cost more than double. These have piqued my interest. All the reviews left on the site are 5 stars as well. Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## HungryPanda

Done


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> Done


Well Done ,


----------



## Lurk650

How do you get the upgrade for the drivers for "better bass and vocals"? Ask for Upgrade 1?


----------



## gugman

This looks also interesting


----------



## gugman (May 6, 2018)

So this comes with 6 knowles drivers per side and has sound filtres as well? Though I am still trying to understand pricing scheme

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32800...00_0209&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32800148969


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Done


Please post when you get em....very tempting


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Done









Lurk650 said:


> How do you get the upgrade for the drivers for "better bass and vocals"? Ask for Upgrade 1?



They already come with "better bass and vocals." Their marketing but it seems to indicate whatever they did from previous versions of these earphones. They have upgraded the shells to be more ergonomic, using 3 crossovers, 5 BA Knowles drivers and use 3 sound bores and filters to get what they feel is a good sound.

All this for less than a $100 spot. This is the type of earphone we look for in the discovery thread. If I didn't just spend a wad of cash on my DZ12 I might have tried these myself. Thanks goes out to the brave HungryPanda for taking one for the team. We all are looking forward to the report. This should be very interesting considering this particular price seems to be going on for a month.

They seem to be throwing in some cheap accessories which doesn't surprise but who cares as long at the sound is right. Heck for this price you can get these and an all silver cable for $180ish which might end up being a nice high end sound for the bux. These have some crazy potential. lol.


----------



## bsoplinger

IDK @HungryPanda could have spent the extra $30 to get purple glitter bodies with transparent purple backs and a MMCX cable. Nothing says that you can't look good taking one for the team.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got the clear with no cable (have spares of them)


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2018)

Your gonna get a 4core OFC cable with box and foam tips.. I would have gone for the clear myself. Look forward to your take.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I get it now. Their standard black and clear is less than a $100. to customize it cost more $129.50. With upgraded 8 core SPC cable and custom plates they are $159.. Still a good deal considering all other 5 BA Universals cost more and don't know what BAs they are using. This might be this companies Trojan horse. I bet these sound great for less than $100 spot.
> 
> Anyone take one for the team? This sale seems to be going on for the next 28 days too. This might give the old IT01 a run for sound quality for the same price. Considering their next offering with 6BAs cost more than double. These have piqued my interest. All the reviews left on the site are 5 stars as well. Hmm. Interesting.


Thanks DS for bringing this up. I was also thinking of asking in the thread for some impressions on these.


HungryPanda said:


> Done


Thanks for taking this up for review.
Eagerly waiting for your impressions.


----------



## DannyBai

I’ve spent a few days with the HK6 and they do deserve high praise.  It’s a full on sound on all registers and it’s a type of sound you can sit back and flow all day.  Vocals are up front and personal.  Great bass.  EDM sounds insanely good.  Beats surround your head.  No fatigue from the highs.  I went from using a spc cable in balanced mode to using an all silver single ended cable with better results for me.  Very happy I bought this at a bargain price of just under $200.  Nice recommendation Dsnuts.  No hype on this one.


----------



## DcPlusOne

DannyBai said:


> I’ve spent a few days with the HK6 and they do deserve high praise.  It’s a full on sound on all registers and it’s a type of sound you can sit back and flow all day.  Vocals are up front and personal.  Great bass.  EDM sounds insanely good.  Beats surround your head.  No fatigue from the highs.  I went from using a spc cable in balanced mode to using an all silver single ended cable with better results for me.  Very happy I bought this at a bargain price of just under $200.  Nice recommendation Dsnuts.  No hype on this one.



Hi, would it be possible to give comparisons to other earphones that you own or have spent considerable time with as well? Thanks!


----------



## Apputty

DannyBai said:


> I’ve spent a few days with the HK6 and they do deserve high praise.  It’s a full on sound on all registers and it’s a type of sound you can sit back and flow all day.  Vocals are up front and personal.  Great bass.  EDM sounds insanely good.  Beats surround your head.  No fatigue from the highs.  I went from using a spc cable in balanced mode to using an all silver single ended cable with better results for me.  Very happy I bought this at a bargain price of just under $200.  Nice recommendation Dsnuts.  No hype on this one.


Mine is on the way and it feels like it's taking forever to get mine. It has just been  2 weeks I believe. But all the reviews are making me even more impatient.


----------



## DannyBai

Nothing definite since I haven’t done much comparisons but I was thinking the treble on the A5 sounded artificial when going back to it after listening to the HK6.  HK6 is definitely more full bodied.  K10’s treble is quite more extended and has tighter bass.  I don’t find it more enjoyable to listen to just from a short comparison.


----------



## DannyBai

Apputty said:


> Mine is on the way and it feels like it's taking forever to get mine. It has just been  2 weeks I believe. But all the reviews are making me even more impatient.


I got lucky and it took under two weeks.  Hope you like it as much as the few of who got ‘em.


----------



## gugman

any experience with either NiceHCK DZX1+6 or NICEHCK DZX 2+7 ? I am very tempted , but cant find enough info : (


----------



## handwander

There's a new japanese crowdfunded iem being shown around some events lately. It's already fully funded but don't think anyone has had the chance to test them that well. 
INAIR M360, marketing itself as a type of in ear speaker offering more speaker-like sound. The spherical foams are interesting, at least.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 7, 2018)

gugman said:


> any experience with either NiceHCK DZX1+6 or NICEHCK DZX 2+7 ? I am very tempted , but cant find enough info : (



I would wait for a good sale price and go for one. NiceHCK stuff is not the most sought after earphones on headfi. But from guys that do own them seem to love them. Including the HK6 which has completely made me realize how overlooked this company is for semi custom earphones.

The HK6 is no joke of an earphone. There has been only a handfull of earphones I can remember that has this type of performance and no where close to this price that I can recal from all of my collection. Next time the HK6 goes on sale. I think more guys will take it seriously as a nice upgrade from whatever phone your using.

They aren't the most technical sounding earphone but they got the one aspect I would take over technical and that is engagement factor. They surround you with music without needing extra enhancements.

I recently found out that the BAs inside the HK6 likes a bit more power than your average source. Out of my BL the sound literally jumped into a different level. They continue to scale and impress every time I hear them. That is something I can't say about most of my earphones I own.

Whomever is at the helm of making earphones for NiceHCK is a master craftsman and has a great ear for proper musical sound. I have no doubts this type of care goes into every single earphone they make. If they can tune a $200 earphone to sound like the HK6. I can't imagine what they will do for their flagship models. I am about to find out.

One thing you guys have to know. I skipped on some very intriguing choices for earphones at the price I paid for the DZ12 but I am willing to take a chance on a zero reviewed DZ12. This is how crazy I am about the HK6. Yes it was all due to the sound on the HK6. DZ12 should be the direct flagship version. I am excited to hear them.


----------



## gugman (May 7, 2018)

@Dsnuts thanks !!!

as these days I am using iFi xDSD for iems power should be not a problem

so I narrowed the possible list of my next purchase to the following

HK6
DZX 2+7
T66s
 and Astell & Kern Michelle Limited or JH audio 3X pro

I know prices differ by a margin for these and sounding is also bit different , but now I need to decide which one to get, of course HK6 is less expensive and is so much praised here, but I am ready to pay 100-300$ more if audio quality will be on on a different level, otherwise it has no sense and better choice would be to go with HK6

I am all open for advises !

cheers

p.s. I think I need to say that I mainly listen to Jazz,Blues,Soul and I do appreciate how vocals sound with my iems very much


----------



## Dsnuts

You missed out on the HK6. You would have loved how they sound for your genres. Was listening to Sam Cooke the other day using the HK6. Sounded amazing. These bring out the best of older recordings. Vocals is one of the HK6 strong suits. In fact it is not just how fantabulous the mids are but the entire sound is crazy good from treble to bass.

Even if you get a higher end IEM. Try out a HK6 next time it is on sale. I might even ask Jim if they can do a little flash sale for guys that are willing to jump aboard. Will suggest it to him see what he says.


----------



## gugman (May 7, 2018)

That is a great idea !!!! If that works and he will agree that will be fantastic , as in that case I could buy HK6 now and if not fully satisfied I could still afford an upgrade next month. I'd say some other members also would pull the trigger in case of flash sale?

Lets hope he will agree !!!


----------



## Dsnuts

ya truth be told. I find these more engaging than the LZ A5. I let Danny borrow them and he agrees with me as well. The HK6 is just too awesome not to take seriously. I went ahead and asked Jim to do another sale. If anything he might give me some insight into when they will do another sale on them. So we will see.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 7, 2018)

Hey a little heads up for guys that want to match up your very nice looking all aqua blue HK6 with a equally nice looking blue cable. This 8 core blue cable is on sale for $28.50. From the Cheezy!


----------



## bsoplinger

Dsnuts said:


> Hey a little heads up for guys that want to match up your very nice looking all aqua blue HK6 with a equally nice looking blue cable. This 8 core blue cable is on sale for $28.50. From the Cheezy!…


A bit too expensive for me, actually almost everything on this thread is, but that combination really does look good.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh believe me they sound even better.


----------



## DannyBai

I like how silver sounds with the HK6 so far.  I’ll try an all copper cable as well soon.  I’m waiting on a 4.4 to 3.5mm adapter so I don’t have to keep swapping cables.


----------



## handwander

If we're appreciating cables - brand HRCase recently changed its name to HifiHear (how unique lol) - https://twitter.com/Qianqian_HRcase

They might only be sold on Amazon Japan so maybe of limited utility to some here, but beyond happy with the product. No expert so can't comment on the sound but the build quality and feel is really amazing.


----------



## dweaver

OK, couple more days using the Fiio RC-BT and my satisfaction has dropped. I find they sometimes don't connect with my phone when turned on, they have more cutouts than my WI-1000X and my wife is complain about how distant I sound when using them. You combine this with the audio loss and I would rather live without controls and hold my phone near my mouth and just use the default cable or use my WI1000X.

Jant71, do have any issues using your BT solution? If not it probably is the better choice.

I will start looking for a good Aptx HD option as that would be my preference anyway.


----------



## ericp10

Fellas, I have to say that dollar for dollar, the Massdrop Senn. HD6XX is the best value headphone I ever purchased and heard. It's a TOTL sound to my ears at $200. Do I still think my Beyer Tesla 1.2 sound better? Yes, but not by the hundreds of dollars more I paid for it over the HD6XX. This headphone has to be the best value out there. Grab one if they offer the sale again. You will do yourself a disservice if you don't. I also state this with the caveat that I've never been much of a Senn. fan. That's how good these phones are. Oh, I find that it likes a good tube amp to bring out the best performance in it.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Hey a little heads up for guys that want to match up your very nice looking all aqua blue HK6 with a equally nice looking blue cable. This 8 core blue cable is on sale for $28.50. From the Cheezy!


is that **** pure silver cable ,???


----------



## gugman

@Dsnuts 8 core blue cable has been bought, I am all ready for HK6 flash sale 

Joking aside, even if that flash sale won't happen I am pretty sure I am going to order HK6


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> OK, couple more days using the Fiio RC-BT and my satisfaction has dropped. I find they sometimes don't connect with my phone when turned on, they have more cutouts than my WI-1000X and my wife is complain about how distant I sound when using them. You combine this with the audio loss and I would rather live without controls and hold my phone near my mouth and just use the default cable or use my WI1000X.
> 
> Jant71, do have any issues using your BT solution? If not it probably is the better choice.
> 
> I will start looking for a good Aptx HD option as that would be my preference anyway.



Radsone EarStudio ES100  

One of the best audio purchases I've ever made.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks Peter123 that looks like an awesome device and has none of the issues the Canadian made product out seems to have. Will save up and give it a whirl .


----------



## Apputty

peter123 said:


> Radsone EarStudio ES100
> 
> One of the best audio purchases I've ever made.


Yeah I have this one as well and it is really good.
I haven't tried it in balanced mode(2.5), but on single ended usage, battery lasted long. It claims 14 hours, I believe I got close to that.didn't check exactly how long it lasted.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2018)

A little update on my DZ12. They got my DZ12 done. I am sure it is going through QC process.






Sooper stoked!


----------



## Apputty

I think I missed out to mention that there are lots of features on EarStudio ES100   like an app to control the settings. But for me stand out features were 2.5 mm balanced output and really awesome battery life on such a small and light device..
At least for me it was a happy ending for backing this Kickstarter project.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> A little update on my DZ12. They got my DZ12 done. I am sure it is going through QC process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


II have got so many iems recently so don't think I will be getting these in the near future, but really looking forward for your review...


----------



## peter123

Apputty said:


> I think I missed out to mention that there are lots of features on EarStudio ES100   like an app to control the settings. But for me stand out features were 2.5 mm balanced output and really awesome battery life on such a small and light device..
> At least for me it was a happy ending for backing this Kickstarter project.



Yeah, in the ES100 the balanced output is a step up from the single ended one (I don't fin this to be the case with every device) and even balanced (mostly driving the HD569) the battery last for a eight hour workday for me.

It can also connect to two sources so that I can listen to music from my laptop and still answer calls on my phone.

Apart from the clip being slightly loose when attaching it to a polo shirt I'm having a hard time finding any flaws on it.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2018)

In another note. I recently got this adapter. Thought I would leave some thoughts about them.






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...32857383226.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2WkbiU

So my first balanced 2.5mm to 3.5mm single ended adapter to use my balanced cables was Fiios L26 adapter which can be baught on Amazon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fiios adapter is $13 and I suppose for the money they do the job. It will be relagated to burn in duties for new balanced cables for me but for a little more you can get the one I just bought which you guys can see is clearly a better made product. Why do these adapters matter? For guys that get cables it makes more sense to start buying cables in 2.5mm or 4.4mm balanced out vs buying single ended 3.5mm. These adapters allow you to use your balanced cables in singles ended mode which is still the standard on all music players not to mention being able to use on amps with singles ended.  This applys of course if you own sources with balanced out, or plan to get a new player with balanced to take advantage of balanced. 

I thought I would bring attention to this as I would have bought the previous one if that was available when I bought the Fiio one. The Fiio one does the job but is a bit flimsy and thin for my liking. The newer one from Lewis store on aliexpress I just got yesterday and is a thicker 8 core silver cord for a little bit more. Can't really tell if the SQ is better vs th Fiio but it is so much more sturdier made than the Fiios flimsy piece. Also Fiios adapter turned a shade of green on me so it has been steadily oxidizing. Still works great but you would figure they could have used some better material for the cord end of it.


----------



## gugman

by the way almost forgot, I also need an adapter, 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS to use with iFi xDSD, any advice for good price/quality ratio ? @Dsnuts  I find one from fiio as well, on amazon and ali as well, but many reviewers state that if you move contact is not good and signal breaks


----------



## superuser1

I have this on the way. People with something like the iDSD BL and balanced cable definitely need this. i Have the fiio one too


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2018)

APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got message directly from Jim at NiceHCK.. Get your credit cards ready. JUST FOR YOU GUYS!! He is going to do a HK6 sale this weekend only!!!!!!!

People that missed out on last sale. You guys will get a second chance.


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got message directly from Jim at NiceHCK.. Get your credit cards ready. JUST FOR YOU GUYS!! He is going to do a HK6 sale this weekend only!!!!!!!
> 
> People that missed out on last sale. You guys will get a second chance.



ohhh yeeeeeeeeeees )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys want to maximize your HK6. It cost a bit more but is comepletely worth it. There is a new silver cable on the Cheezy that maximizes the sonics on the HK6. Their included cable is actually a solid 8 core SPC cable and will not limit the sound on the HK6. It is just that with the silver cable. You get an even higher end sounding HK6. Just a tip. If you can do it.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jim is suggesting that if you guys leave a message on the message tab that says. HEADFIER!  That is when he will apply the discount. Again. This will happen for headfiers ONLY it seems.


----------



## gugman

superuser1 said:


> I have this on the way. People with something like the iDSD BL and balanced cable definitely need this. i Have the fiio one too



but is this also available as 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS option? can't find it


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> Jim is suggesting that if you guys leave a message on the message tab that says. HEADFIER!  That is when he will apply the discount. Again. This will happen for headfiers ONLY it seems.



so should we wait for the weekend or proceed now with that "code" ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> Jim is suggesting that if you guys leave a message on the message tab that says. HEADFIER!  That is when he will apply the discount. Again. This will happen for headfiers ONLY it seems.


what's the price with the discount?


----------



## Dsnuts

Are you talking about a male 3.5trrs to female 2.5mm trrs adapter?


----------



## Dsnuts

loomisjohnson said:


> what's the price with the discount?



I would assume it is the previous sales price. So roughly $200ish for no cable version and about $230 for the cabled version. Which is much better than the price they are selling for now. I will ask Jim. 

He initially said this weekend.


----------



## Lurk650

gugman said:


> by the way almost forgot, I also need an adapter, 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS to use with iFi xDSD, any advice for good price/quality ratio ? @Dsnuts  I find one from fiio as well, on amazon and ali as well, but many reviewers state that if you move contact is not good and signal breaks



VEClan, build one


----------



## Dsnuts

There is this option. You can choose a male 3.5mm trrs to a female 2.5mm from Penonaudio. Not too many adapters like this. 

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/...ers/silver-plated-hi-fi-balanced-adapter.html


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> APB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got message directly from Jim at NiceHCK.. Get your credit cards ready. JUST FOR YOU GUYS!! He is going to do a HK6 sale this weekend only!!!!!!!
> 
> People that missed out on last sale. You guys will get a second chance.


Now you have a right to claim some percentage in profit from NickHCK ,


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> Are you talking about a male 3.5trrs to female 2.5mm trrs adapter?



so as far as i "understood" xdsd can output balanced signal via standard 3.5 headphone out, so what I need is connector for regular 2.5 balanced cable to be inserted into 3.5 out ? 3.5mm HP Jack (TRRS balanced compatible)


----------



## daid1

which storeis it?


Dsnuts said:


> If you guys want to maximize your HK6. It cost a bit more but is comepletely worth it. There is a new silver cable on the Cheezy that maximizes the sonics on the HK6. Their included cable is actually a solid 8 core SPC cable and will not limit the sound on the HK6. It is just that with the silver cable. You get an even higher end sounding HK6. Just a tip. If you can do it.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...580.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.7ed65c8aPQDA6D

I was testing out my new adapter yesterday and started listening to my other earphones. SD7s and as much as I liked the SD7s. There is a clear drop off in SQ from the HK6 or even the HQ6. Both these are the next step up from the SD7s and a giant step up from budget stuff we normally look at here. I would take this opportunity when this sale happens to find out for yourselves.


----------



## Dsnuts

gugman said:


> so as far as i "understood" xdsd can output balanced signal via standard 3.5 headphone out, so what I need is connector for regular 2.5 balanced cable to be inserted into 3.5 out ? 3.5mm HP Jack (TRRS balanced compatible)



That adapter from Penon is what you want.


----------



## Dsnuts

Communication from Jim is a bit spotty as our time difference is literally night and day. I assume it is closing time for him in the mornings for me so it looks like he packed it in for the night. I will get some clarity into how much the "Headfier" Code discount will be by tomorrow so keep tuned. 

Again I would assume it will be what the previous sales was but who knows maybe he will do one better. We will see.


----------



## manukmanohar

While the new sale is tempting, I would love to hear impressions from more people. Those who have received it already, if you could give more details on how you are finding the earphones, would be great.


----------



## BenF




----------



## HungryPanda

Well I have the NiceHCK HK6 in my ears right now on the train listening to Alan Parsons "Eve" and it sounds fantastic. Playing it on a Shanling M1


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Well I have the NiceHCK HK6 in my ears right now on the train listening to Alan Parsons "Eve" and it sounds fantastic. Playing it on a Shanling M1


no gratuitous song mentions, panda.


----------



## Dsnuts

@ericp10  You get your M3s yet?


----------



## DannyBai

Well, I can say that I’ve bought much worse then the HK6 for $200 and over.  I didn’t expect them to be as good as I’m hearing them.  

As for BT, the Sony WH1000XMK2 is an end game solution for me.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> OK, couple more days using the Fiio RC-BT and my satisfaction has dropped. I find they sometimes don't connect with my phone when turned on, they have more cutouts than my WI-1000X and my wife is complain about how distant I sound when using them. You combine this with the audio loss and I would rather live without controls and hold my phone near my mouth and just use the default cable or use my WI1000X.
> 
> Jant71, do have any issues using your BT solution? If not it probably is the better choice.
> 
> I will start looking for a good Aptx HD option as that would be my preference anyway.




Sorry to hear about that. Sounds like the usual FiiO; they just won't get it right the first time.

As for my BT cable it was free shipping from Japan so it will be here any day now  Did get the earphones but not the BT cable yet.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> @ericp10  You get your M3s yet?




Yes I did Ds. Had it for about six days now. It sounds marvelous! Really great synergy with my N5005 (balanced), and it makes the Sony Z5 and LZ A5 sing too (non-blanced). I should be getting my new filters today for the LA A5. Great value on the M3s. Thanks for the recommendation. The R6 is not available yet.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2018)

ericp10 said:


> Yes I did Ds. Had it for about six days now. It sounds marvelous! Really great synergy with my N5005 (balanced), and it makes the Sony Z5 and LZ A5 sing too (non-blanced). I should be getting my new filters today for the LA A5. Great value on the M3s. Thanks for the recommendation. The R6 is not available yet.



Excellent. Glad your digging on em. I use mine just about every day. Love the player for everything it does. That sound is no joke. This was my first Shanling player and will not be my last. I am very certain I will get that tiny M0. That thing is too cool. Oh you plan on getting the R6 as well? 

LZ A5 new filters will give that earphone more following. Definitely makes them nicer sounding.


----------



## Dsnuts

DannyBai said:


> Well, I can say that I’ve bought much worse then the HK6 for $200 and over.  I didn’t expect them to be as good as I’m hearing them.
> 
> As for BT, the Sony WH1000XMK2 is an end game solution for me.



I was very surprised how good the HK6 came out as well. I am expecting more people to chime in with their HK6 experience soon. We will see. 

Might have to consider a WH1000XMK2 next time it is on Massdrop.


----------



## bsoplinger

Lurk650 said:


> VEClan, build one


I'll second the suggestion for the VEClan ones if you want just a cheap cable. $5 for the cable, $3 for e-packet to USA. Obviously for the price you're not getting superior jacks or connecting wire. I have a number of these in various orientations. Warning they describe the adapters backwards to my thinking. So a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter is for a 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male which is opposite to what I'd expect from the description. Just look at the pictures when you select the between the various styles and you can see the different male jacks to assure you're getting what you want. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronics-Adapter-Cables-2-5TRRS-TO-3-5SE/32837851783.html


----------



## daid1

daid1 said:


> which storeis it?



please can you tell me where to buy that cable?


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> Well I have the NiceHCK HK6 in my ears right now on the train listening to Alan Parsons "Eve" and it sounds fantastic. Playing it on a Shanling M1


Any similar priced or more expensive IEM that you can compare?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

So I got some clarity from Jim about the sale for Head-fiers.. When purchasing place the* head-fier *code when checking out like this. Place code head-fier on the leave message for the seller box and the code should apply.  You will get a $70 discount.







Here's the discount price：


$199 without cable；


$219 with 2.5mm plug cable / 3.5mm plug cable；


$224 with 4.4mm plug cable；


----------



## Dsnuts

daid1 said:


> please can you tell me where to buy that cable?



You talking about the pure silver cable I mentioned or the blue cable I posted with the pic on the HK6? Both of those cable come from the same vendor. PM me if you want a link.


----------



## bhazard

The Sony WH1000XM2 and LDAC from Android 8.0+ has made aptX and any cable with it obsolete to me. LDAC is a huge upgrade in BT sq.

The soundstage is the only part of the sound on the Sony that could be better, otherwise at Massdrop's price it is an awesome noise cancelling LDAC headset that was worth it's price alone having a crying baby behind me on my last flight. Didn't hear that little terror at all with them.

I rotate between them and the LZ A5. Both top notch, but the A5 needs EQ with the old filters.


----------



## Dsnuts

So it seems Jim has a certain soft spot for us head-fiers.  

Jim NiceHCK
18/05/09 06:08





Jim NiceHCK
18/05/09 06:08
From now on，this discount price

This means. As long as you put in that head-fier code. You will get this price. Excellent!


----------



## Dsnuts

So just so you guys know. The $200 price is actually the cheapest they have sold these. Previous sale was officially $209 for the non cabled version. Take this opportunity to snap one up.


----------



## gugman

OK, so I just placed an order, waiting for the price adjustment from their side and we will be good to go ! 

@Dsnuts thank you so much for all your time and input


----------



## Dsnuts

Very cool of Jim at NiceHCK to give us headfiers a price break. Look forward to your take on them gugman. A few of you reached out to me about the silver cable. Just PM me if you want a link to it.  

The stock cable on the HK6 is actually a good one an 8 Core SPC cable does have a ear guide on it but is a good cable. $220 with cable is an excellent price on these. If you plan to upgrade the HK6 with best optimal sound. A pure silver cable brings the sonics on the HK6 to a top level.


----------



## gugman

bought it !!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am excited to see what you guys have to say about the HK6. I am certain you all are gonna be impressed. Give them time to soak into your senses and I am sure you will agree. Will be worth your hard earned money for a pair.


----------



## Lurk650

daid1 said:


> please can you tell me where to buy that cable?


The store is a banned seller, can not be publicly talked about


----------



## Dsnuts

gugman said:


> bought it !!!



After you put the code in there. Did the price change?


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> After you put the code in there. Did the price change?



No, you need to place an order without actualy paying for it, after that the store will adjust the price and notify you via email and will provide a link with a new price


----------



## gugman




----------



## Dsnuts

I thanked Jim for being very cool on the whole head-fier discount thing. That is something he didn't have to do but is doing to support the community. And I had no idea he was planning to not have a limit on when he will discontinue that code. That is beyond what we were asking for him. 

Would be even cooler if the rest of his merchandise had the same discount. Lol.  When you guys check out after purchasing. Please leave a little thank you note to Jim. Guy deserves it.


----------



## geagle

Just received the SD7 I got from last sale... First impressions out of the box are quite positive, am liking the treble energy and the sparkle. Isolation seems to be excellent, too. I am not too sure about the bass, sounds a bit loose, to my ears. Could well improve with burn in though. 

I essentially discarded all accessories that were packaged with them (remember Dsnuts saying they were not good) and went with a 8-core silver and copper cable from Aliexpress, plus Spiral Dots. Put them to burn in on a DX90. We'll see how they'll be in a week or so. In any case, thanks for the heads-up on these, @Dsnuts , definitely worth the $127 I paid for them  . 

Funny thing is that I expect my HK6 to arrive in a couple of days, too... so they might well steal the SD7's show  .


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

You got the hybrid SD7 and not the plus model correct? So they came up with a new all black one. Don't know if you guys saw this. I just noticed they are using an impoved mmcx female end on these black shells. 





I would most definitely burn them in, the bass will be a bit wooly on open listen. HK6 will be a nice upgrade to the SD7s sound but it doesn't diminish the good sonics on the SD7. Still have them in my earphone rotation.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> You got the hybrid SD7 and not the plus model correct? So they came up with a new all black one. Don't know if you guys saw this. I just noticed they are using an impoved mmcx female end on these black shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This black one looks more beautiful ,


----------



## Dsnuts

So for guys that want a silver cable option for these earphones. I have been eyeing this one as well. This seems to be a good deal for $72.  A pure silver cable with gold coating. ( supposedly) 






http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5971


----------



## HungryPanda

Jim from NiceHck is a star in my books


----------



## Dsnuts

What you guys need to realize is. He made that code just for headfiers with no expiration. If that is not a cool thing to do. I don't know what is.


----------



## HungryPanda

It is not just the HK6 I am talking about either. I have had nothing but good dealings with him as a seller


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya he is gonna DHL speed ship my DZ12 so I can get it before I take off for vacation... 

Just a little bit exited.


----------



## geagle

Yep DSnuts, I went with the Hybrid SD7 (you said they had a bit more treble energy, compared to the SD7plus, and I definitely like/need that). Got a white pair, not the black one, but the MMCX female connection on these seems to be very well made, needs a hard push to click into place. Have no idea if it's the old one or a new one, of course, but it definitely seems really well made.


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed. Bang for buck on the SD7s. Try using wider bored tips on them will bring out the best on the SD7s. 

Oh by the way. I haven't mentioned I tried using one of my silver cables on the SD7 hybrid. Sounds superb. So they scale to better higher end cables.


----------



## HungryPanda

This has to be the best thread for music nirvana


----------



## bhazard (May 9, 2018)

Like many times before, Dsnuts has convinced me to get an IEM, this time the HK6. The man has destroyed many wallets, and is much appreciated for it.
HCK is also many favorite China based store as well, so that helps.

I never truly loved the A5, even after massive tweaking, despite LZ being one of my favorite IEM companies. I hope they come out with something closer to the Big Dipper at the A5 price for the eventual A6 next year.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lolz! All I am doing is focusing some attention to excellent sounding iems. And it has been an eye awakening perfect storm. 

Aliexpress anniversary sales. Which lead me to buying these also with the HQ6. NiceHCKs leading competition. I didn't know which one to try out so I got both. 

HK6 is superior and for the record. The HQ6 is no joke of an earphone either. Those are getting 5 Star reviews left and right from owners as well.  But take it from a guy that owns both. HK6 is special. 

I have yet to discover a better sound for the money. This is the honest truth. And it comes from NiceHCK!


----------



## HungryPanda

The Japanese beat you @Dsnuts to NiceHck's wonder but we are catching on


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

bhazard said:


> Like many times before, Dsnuts has convinced me to get an IEM, this time the HK6. The man has destroyed many wallets, and is much appreciated for it.
> HCK is also many favorite China based store as well, so that helps.
> 
> I never truly loved the A5, even after massive tweaking, despite LZ being one of my favorite IEM companies. I hope they come out with something closer to the Big Dipper at the A5 price for the eventual A6 next year.



No EQ needed on the HK6. In fairness I like the new filters a lot better than the previous ones.



HungryPanda said:


> The Japanese beat you @Dsnuts to NiceHck's wonder but we are catching on



Ya those crazy Japanese enthusiasts. They swarm to good sound it seems. Lol. Actually they have more active threads about audio in Japan than probably anywhere else in the world. Just look at how many audio stores there are in Japan alone.

I have seen aliexpress vendors selling on Japanese online shops so these earphones are catching fire with Japanese enthusiasts.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

Actually what is really interesting. I was just discussing with @DannyBai  about how we paid a premium for AT, JVC and Sony stuff.

The bang for dollar on sound just has been raised fellas and we aint paying no premium to get that sound.


----------



## zazaboy

@Dsnuts which japanese site do you use to identify this gems ?... maybe there are more iems like this for cheaper prices...


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know the Japanese equivalent of Headfi. But I remember there was only like 32 purchases of the HK6 when I bought it. Every single 5 star review was from Japanese customers.  

I told myself. There is something up with these HK6. Got me curious enough to buy one. And here we are.


----------



## rayliam80

Dsnuts said:


> You got the hybrid SD7 and not the plus model correct? So they came up with a new all black one. Don't know if you guys saw this. I just noticed they are using an impoved mmcx female end on these black shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsure if this has been addressed but....if you (or anyone else) have the Ibasso IT01...how would either or both the SD7s and the HK6 factor in - essentially would the IT01 just be knocked out of rotation (obsolete) in terms of sound quality and signature? Is it that much of a step up in your opinion?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

rayliam80 said:


> Unsure if this has been addressed but....if you (or anyone else) have the Ibasso IT01...how would either or both the SD7s and the HK6 factor in - essentially would the IT01 just be knocked out of rotation (obsolete) in terms of sound quality and signature? Is it that much of a step up in your opinion?



Good question. It01 I am a big fan of and is one of the better $100 earphones you can buy. Would clearly recommend them in the price range.  You want something that is gonna get you a higher end sound now your dealing with earphones with more dimensions.

IT01 I did a comparison against my HK6. After hearing the HK6. IT01 sounds flat, less defined, sound separation is not as good. We are dealing with 6 BA drivers in the HK6 and 5 drivers in the SD7. I know more drivers don't mean better sound but to be honest the IT01 lack dimensions both of these earphones have especially the HK6. IT01 sounds great for what it is and has excellent low hitting bass, good mids and highs. That stage is the real trump card for the IT01. Love the fairly wide stage on them.

But you don't realize just how uninspired the mids are on the IT01 til you hear the HK6. I still use my IT01. It is not out of the rotation of earphones I listen to. That sub bass impact.  It is a fun earphone to listen to. They are just not on the same level of sound quality as the HK6.


----------



## Apputty (May 9, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> This has to be the best thread for music nirvana


Have to agree with you on that.


bhazard said:


> Like many times before, Dsnuts has convinced me to get an IEM, this time the HK6. The man has destroyed many wallets, and is much appreciated for it.
> HCK is also many favorite China based store as well, so that helps.
> 
> I never truly loved the A5, even after massive tweaking, despite LZ being one of my favorite IEM companies. I hope they come out with something closer to the Big Dipper at the A5 price for the eventual A6 next year.


Have agree on this as well. DS has been responsible for breaking wallets and have to appreciate him for his recommendations. So far his recommendations have been really awesome. Even though I bought sd7 hybrids before i came across this thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @Dsnuts which japanese site do you use to identify this gems ?... maybe there are more iems like this for cheaper prices...



You should look out for HungryPandas impressions of this phone we recently discovered for less than a hundred. 3 crossovers, 5 Knowles BAs, 3 sound bores with 3 tuning filters. Getting excellent feedback from owners to boot. For less than a $100. Pandaman decided to take one for the team. Should be very interesting.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...&terminal_id=9288825ae59944dabcf2d669a7ba712c


----------



## handwander

I don't think there's really a jp headfi equal. Seems to mostly be social media word of mouth + some blogs. Maybe whispers outside e-earphone. 

Like the SEMKARCH orders seem to be pretty high and impressions are good and I think most of that is just coming from twitter impressions.


----------



## Apputty

geagle said:


> Just received the SD7 I got from last sale... First impressions out of the box are quite positive, am liking the treble energy and the sparkle. Isolation seems to be excellent, too. I am not too sure about the bass, sounds a bit loose, to my ears. Could well improve with burn in though.
> 
> I essentially discarded all accessories that were packaged with them (remember Dsnuts saying they were not good) and went with a 8-core silver and copper cable from Aliexpress, plus Spiral Dots. Put them to burn in on a DX90. We'll see how they'll be in a week or so. In any case, thanks for the heads-up on these, @Dsnuts , definitely worth the $127 I paid for them  .
> 
> Funny thing is that I expect my HK6 to arrive in a couple of days, too... so they might well steal the SD7's show  .


The cable I got with sd7 sounded okay but it became intermittent,build quality was not that great.
But I really liked the silicone tips which came with it. I felt that it sounded good with the tips provided. Also it could be because of shape of my ear as well.
And sounds really good with some cables, where as with other ones it's really unimpressive.
Sd7 plus as well sounded very dull and unimpressive with the cable which came with it. But buying a better cable changed the iem totally. It started sounding more open and really good. So these are really dependant on cables used.


----------



## snip3r77

I'm actually flip flopping between MD PLus and HK6


----------



## kw8910

Pulled the trigger on the HK6!#&%#@!(ThanksDsNut$!!@^#


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> I'm actually flip flopping between MD PLus and HK6



I am sure both will be nice sounding stuff. I do know once you get the MD plus. Your gonna wonder what you missed out on. Well my 6BAs in my HK6 is telling me. "Let him get the MD plus."  Honest Abe they are telling me this.




kw8910 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the HK6!#&%#@!(ThanksDsNut$!!@^#



I encourage the delinquency of fellow headfiers that are all in this crazy ass hobby. Why deny it.? Just encourage.
Your gonna be rewarded by one of the most beautiful sounds in audio for following my lead.

Listen to Panda and Danny. Both these guys combined owns more earphones than humanly possible. Both seem to love the HK6. They can both come in here and hate on the HK6 but they are letting us know how it is.

How it is.? These are special I keep saying this but you will find out soon enough. Excellent choice!


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I am sure both will be nice sounding stuff. I do know once you get the MD plus. Your gonna wonder what you missed out on. Well my 6BAs in my HK6 is telling me. "Let him get the MD plus."  Honest Abe they are telling me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DS, do you think it's possible for BA to have the bass of a Dynamic?

I'm just listening to a Vido earbud ($5) and kicked a lot of IEMs in terms of bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya one of the strong suits of the HK6 actually is its bass impact. It sounds very much like a dynamic bass end. Reason why EDM and even hip hop sounds so damn good on the HK6. 

Infact it has some of the best dynamic type bass in the price range I have heard on an all BA earphone. Sub bass has a slight roll off but bass impact is crazy good. 

My SD7 plus has sub bass that rumbles like a dynamic easily. It is clearly using one of the BAs for sub bass. The HK6 might not have the sub bass like a IT01 but from mid bass to high treble it just a higher grade of sound all together. 

It has one of the most complete full range sounds for earphones I have ever heard on anything I own.. Makes them crazy engaging sounding. Add silver cable in the mix and you got yourself something even more special.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> So for guys that want a silver cable option for these earphones. I have been eyeing this one as well. This seems to be a good deal for $72.  A pure silver cable with gold coating. ( supposedly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was having a look at these earlier as well, but then I wanted to know what sonic changes will gold bring about to the sound. I couldn't find much info. 
Some posts say that it doesn't add any value as gold is not as good conductor as silver.
And that generally gold plating of earphone jack was done to make it less prone to corrosion.
I am not sure if that's the case.
So finally thought of getting a silver cable itself from luna shop AliExpress, which is on the way.


----------



## lmfboy01

Went through and got the HK6, I have TK5, so natural upgrade, we will see!  One thing for sure, I know they will be durable


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2018)

Lunashops all silver cable being $65 is a good deal. From how I understand it gold actually conducts better than silver. But gold is at a premium. I know there are some boutique cable makers that use gold in their stupid over priced iem cables. They will have one or two strands of gold mixed in between other materials. Call it some crazy ass Italian sports car influenced name and charge you $2000 for it.

I am sorry to say. If your spending $2000 on a cable. And we are talking just the cable here. Wish I had your type of money.

A little update in my DZ12.

Jim just shipped it. Yay! Should have it next week. Excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmfboy01

A gold/silver for under $150, lemm eknow!


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know how pure the material is but check this out. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...a6a440c&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...a6a440c&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK actually sells the only supposed real gold cable on aliexpress. Hence the price being $497 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...fe19f78&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Lunashops all silver cable being $65 is a good deal. From how I understand it gold actually conducts better than silver. But gold is at a premium. I know there are some boutique cable makers that use gold in their stupid over priced iem cables. They will have one or two strands of gold mixed in between other materials. Call it some crazy ass Italian sports car influenced name and charge you $2000 for it.
> 
> I am sorry to say. If your spending $2000 on a cable. And we are talking just the cable here. Wish I had your type of money.
> 
> ...


Thats great news!!


----------



## manukmanohar

snip3r77 said:


> I'm actually flip flopping between MD PLus and HK6



Same here. A used md plus, will be 40-50 dollars more only.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> Lunashops all silver cable being $65 is a good deal. From how I understand it gold actually conducts better than silver. But gold is at a premium. I know there are some boutique cable makers that use gold in their stupid over priced iem cables. They will have one or two strands of gold mixed in between other materials. Call it some crazy ass Italian sports car influenced name and charge you $2000 for it.
> 
> I am sorry to say. If your spending $2000 on a cable. And we are talking just the cable here. Wish I had your type of money.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!!


Dsnuts said:


> Don't know how pure the material is but check this out. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...a6a440c&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0





Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK actually sells the only supposed real gold cable on aliexpress. Hence the price being $497
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...fe19f78&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0



I would like to believe that I haven't seen the above posts. Can't spend any more money now...


----------



## rayliam80

About the HK6...the shell. @Dsnuts and @HungryPanda - both of you who own HK6 as well as any others - I see that the HCK logo on the shell looks painted on yet looks raised a bit. Do you think it it could be sanded off? I'm not crazy about the logo or the shell color but I could live with the blue color shell. The logo is just bothering me some. And I'm still on the fence too. What's worse was that when I bought the T2 during the anniversary sale, I just went ahead and picked up an 8 core Heart of Ocean cable that was more than 50% off to go with it. So my brain is going like "heyyy, you got a nice cable there. but maybe it's just overkill for the T2..."


----------



## snip3r77

manukmanohar said:


> Same here. A used md plus, will be 40-50 dollars more only.


Pls don't compare prices between old vs new


----------



## lmfboy01

maybe is gold color?


----------



## daid1

If you want a gold plated cable there is also the Penon GS849 and the Nocturnal Altair


----------



## handwander

Anyone in Korea? Wondering how this DIRAC single DD turned out 

http://smartstore.naver.com/sonicast/products/2364844535


----------



## peter123

Apputty said:


> The cable I got with sd7 sounded okay but it became intermittent,build quality was not that great.
> But I really liked the silicone tips which came with it. I felt that it sounded good with the tips provided. Also it could be because of shape of my ear as well.
> And sounds really good with some cables, where as with other ones it's really unimpressive.
> Sd7 plus as well sounded very dull and unimpressive with the cable which came with it. But buying a better cable changed the iem totally. It started sounding more open and really good. So these are really dependant on cables used.



I'm sorry but I've to disagree with you on this. I've never ever heard the SD7 sounding dull and I've never heard any difference when changing cables on it (except from when using it balanced on with some sources).

If someone don't like the sound of their IEM's I'd suggest spending their money on a new pair rather than expensive cables for a sound they don't enjoy in the first place. 

I totally understand that people replace cables for ergonomics, looks or what not but my ears are not sensitive enough to pick up changes in sound. Also from a boring scientific point of view there's not much evidence that a 1 m cable to drive a very easy load will make any difference. Only thing I can think of that would change the sound is adding resistance to the cable or...... 

I'm not questioning what you're saying or hearing, just offering an alternative view and I'm not going to debate this subject further in this thread as I don't want it to ruin a lovely place.


----------



## handwander

That "speaker earphone" INAIR M360 I linked a couple of days ago is pretty popular https://greenfunding.jp/lab/projects/2251

22 days left and already almost 2000% funded lol


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2018)

rayliam80 said:


> About the HK6...the shell. @Dsnuts and @HungryPanda - both of you who own HK6 as well as any others - I see that the HCK logo on the shell looks painted on yet looks raised a bit. Do you think it it could be sanded off? I'm not crazy about the logo or the shell color but I could live with the blue color shell. The logo is just bothering me some. And I'm still on the fence too. What's worse was that when I bought the T2 during the anniversary sale, I just went ahead and picked up an 8 core Heart of Ocean cable that was more than 50% off to go with it. So my brain is going like "heyyy, you got a nice cable there. but maybe it's just overkill for the T2..."



Logo is not raised. It is lacquered over. The finish on the shells are lot more nicer than it looks in pics. I wouldnt worry about it so much. Your not gonna care once you hear them.



peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I've to disagree with you on this. I've never ever heard the SD7 sounding dull and I've never heard any difference when changing cables on it (except from when using it balanced on with some sources).
> 
> If someone don't like the sound of their IEM's I'd suggest spending their money on a new pair rather than expensive cables for a sound they don't enjoy in the first place.
> 
> ...



I agree with you that the SD7 Hybrid is not so finicky with cables. There are some earphones that literally change toniality with cables and the SD7 plus model Apputty is referring to is one of them. So I agree with both of you. SD7 plus using all BAs sound too warm and borderline muddy with copper cables but sounds very good with anything with silver in it. It is crazy I know but how both the SD7s react to cables are night and day.  Generally I noticed each earphones are different in how they react to cables actually. SD7 plus is finicky the SD7 hybrid not so much.

Luckily the HK6 is not so finicky about cables either. To back up Peters point here. There has been many of you PMing me about silver cables and I will tell you all I would get the earphones first and the included 8 core SPC cable is much better quality than you would imagine. It is light years better than 99% of included cables on most earphones. The cable that the HK6 comes with sells by itself around $45 on the average. It is a quality SPC cable and the added benefit of being able to choose what type of male connector you want. In balanced or not. I will argue the better deal is actually going for the $220 option with the included cable. As it will only be $20 out of pocket for the included cable which again does not limit the sound of the HK6. NiceHCK put this much effort into the sound and the design of the earphones and they are not gonna throw in a gimpy cable. Not to mention. That is an excellent looking and quality custom cable.


----------



## Apputty

Just got my HK6 in mailbox


 


 


 


 


 

These look really awesome and well made.
I guess with a nice camera it might look even better.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2018)

Oh exciting. Look forward to see how you hear them. Ya when I took out the shells for the first time.

That finish on them shells. So nice!.  So one word of advice. If you have wider bored tips I would try that. I never ended up using my included tips. Been using my Spiral Dots and never looked back.

Also. You best believe they sound better after a weeks worth of burn in. Burning in BAs are simple. Just play music through them the entire time. No colored noise or excessive volumes needed.


----------



## geagle

Spiral Dots are my go-to tips for 90/95% of IEMs... they're also one of the very few that can provide a good seal (in L) for my quite large ear canals


----------



## zazaboy

Apputty said:


> Just got my HK6 in mailbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some impressions plz .. how they sound... with your other iems thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

geagle said:


> Spiral Dots are my go-to tips for 90/95% of IEMs... they're also one of the very few that can provide a good seal (in L) for my quite large ear canals



The wide nozzle on the HK6 benefit from an equally wide tip. Spiral Dots are perfect for these earphones. In fact I am gonna suggest to Jim about the tips selection. These throw out such a spacious sound that narrower bored tips seem to limit the sonics a touch.


----------



## HungryPanda

I use the double tips that came with the HK6 and as for looks my wife said they look like jewels


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> I use the double tips that came with the HK6 and as for looks my wife said they look like jewels


tell her to ditch her buds and get one of these.. or better still bum this off you


----------



## HungryPanda

Not a chance


----------



## daveyostrow

I'm really interested in and MD plus comparison to the HK6... I do have the HK6 on the way


----------



## daveyostrow

daveyostrow said:


> I'm really interested in and MD plus comparison to the HK6... I do have the HK6 on the way



Specifically, I want to hear more about the bass on the HK6. Id like it extend deep. The it03 has pretty strong bass while remaining clear, just the treble is a tad forward for me.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2018)

It has good extension and will reach 20hz.  But it tapers off about 5dbs from 40hz down. Mid bass punch is perfect but sub bass while sufficient and good for BA earphone it is not at a graphene level in sub bass. It is the rest of the spectrum where these sound spectacular. So while these are proficienct in bass, these are very special for EDM genres. They are definitely not bass head material, yet not weak sauce in bass either. They sound very complete and engaging from treble to bass with no one aspect frontal over the other. Excellent sound balancing on these.

Add that crazy spacious full sound and you got something pretty special.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I was browsing around the net and discovered something. Take a look. For guys that want to try a silver cable for your earphones. 





This is a pure silver cable sold on HZaudio store on Aliexpress. Goes for $159.20. 

Take a look at this Lunashops pure silver cable for $65 Can you guys spot the difference? 





The difference? These look like the exact same cable. The connectors are a bit more premium looking on the previous cable. But I ain't gonna pay an almost $100 extra for the previous one. Lol. 
You can get one of these and a IT01 or one of them 5 BA earphones we recently discovered for the same price of the previous cable. So it pays to look around is my point.


----------



## ericp10 (May 10, 2018)

Ds so the new LZ A5 filters came in today.  I don't have all the old ones to compare, and I had the old black ones on the iem here at work. But looking inside both black pairs, I don't really see a difference. Am I missing something? The new black ones seem to cut the treble a bit but not a lot. Help me out here ...lol By the way, I'm the one who loved the LA A5 with the old filters but admit the highs were a bit too hot for my ears.

Finding the right tips and cable makes the LZ A5 sing. I have spinfit tips on them, and upgrade crystal copper cable on it.


----------



## Dsnuts

The new filters cut the upper mids lower treble by quite a bit. It is reminiscent of the older Grey and Red filters but refining the sound a touch in the process. Better percieved mid range due to better balance. What I would do is us the new filters for a while and get used to that sound and then try out the old filters again and you will definitely notice a difference.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> The new filters cut the upper mids lower treble by quite a bit. It is reminiscent of the older Grey and Red filters but refining the sound a touch in the process. Better percieved mid range due to better balance. What I would do is us the new filters for a while and get used to that sound and then try out the old filters again and you will definitely notice a difference.



Which new ones are you using the most? Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 10, 2018)

Greys I have on there permanently. It strikes the right balance of clarity resolution and energy for me. The Red filter makes the sound a bit warm. The new black sounds good too. But I like the greys best. If you mess around with the new filters also try using different tips too.


----------



## Apputty (May 10, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> some impressions plz .. how they sound... with your other iems thanks


I haven't done any detailed comparison, but from the first listen what I could tell is it has a wider soundstage. It does not have the same impact of mid bass punch of sd7 or sd7 plus.
But yes I can say that initial impressions are good. Will get accustomed to the sound (brain burn in) of hk6 and then will compare it with other items.


----------



## superuser1

I tried the A5 yesterday and i was very impressed with the sound. The standard factory fitted filters were good for me and i enjoyed the sound. Also heard the EE Bravado, completely different league!


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> I haven't done any detailed comparison, but from the first listen what I could tell is it has a wider soundstage. It does not have the same impact of mid bass punch of sd7 or sd7 plus.
> But yes I can say that initial impressions are good. Will get accustomed to the sound (brain burn in) of hk6 and then will compare it with other items.



Ya after getting used to that bigger bass that is on the SD7s. These are gonna sound less impactful. But once you get used to that sound and then go back you will see how the SD7. Especially the plus model has some big bass. Lol. I would say the SD7 plus has at least a 7 db boost in bass.  The HK6 is more like a 5dbs. But in reality it is more realistic. Do some tip rolling. Bass impact on the HK6 is definitely not lacking so you have to find the right tips.

Look forward to what you have to say after you get that sound. And believe me you will get it.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I was browsing around the net and discovered something. Take a look. For guys that want to try a silver cable for your earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please share the link of that HZaudio store ,  thanks  ,


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> I tried the A5 yesterday and i was very impressed with the sound. The standard factory fitted filters were good for me and i enjoyed the sound. Also heard the EE Bravado, completely different league!


MM yes, you are right about that  My Bravado will get back to me in a few days. Can't wait to hear it again.


----------



## crinacle

Dsnuts said:


> From how I understand it gold actually conducts better than silver. But gold is at a premium. I know there are some boutique cable makers that use gold in their stupid over priced iem cables. They will have one or two strands of gold mixed in between other materials. Call it some crazy ass Italian sports car influenced name and charge you $2000 for it.



Gold is less than conductive than copper, which is less conductive than silver...


----------



## geagle

Got my HK6 today  ... very first impressions are very good, sounds like a really well balanced IEM, with no obvious defects (which is meant as a compliment  ). 

One thing that kind of surprised me is that they seemed to sound better, to my ears, from the balanced out on the Shanling M3s than from the balanced out on the ZX-300a... might be synergy, maybe (both DAPs are well burned in, and I usually prefer the Sony, though not by a lot - and the 4.4mm cable is better quality than the 2.5mm). 

On the ZX300a the HK6 seemed to sound a bit too "polite", maybe, while on the M3s they sounded quite a bit more musical and engaging, at least to my ears. I'd be interested to hear Dsnuts's take on their pairing with the 2 DAPs, since he has both - maybe I'm just imagining the difference (did not have much quality time to spend, really just a fast impression).

I also did a really fast comparison with the TK/Musicmaker Shockwave III ("Ear Kegs") for @gugman (which is probably useless, now, as he has already bought the HK6 ), and it seemed to me that the Shockwave is more V-shaped, with a boost in both bass and treble... on the Sony ZX300a, tbh, I actually preferred it to the HK6 (but 1) my hearing on the treble frequencies is sorely lacking, so I prefer/need something with boosted treble - somebody else may have different preferences, and 2) the HK6 sounded quite a bit better, to my ears, on the M3s than on the ZX300a, plus 3) my Musicmakers are VERY well burnt in, and the HK6 are just oob). I did not do a direct comparison between Shockwave III and HK6 on the M3s. 

I put them to burn in on the M3s, atm  , and will form a better opinion once that's done.

Thanks, once again, to @Dsnuts for drawing attention to these . Very much looking forward to hearing his take on the DZ12 he's got incoming  .


----------



## Dsnuts

crinacle said:


> Gold is less than conductive than copper, which is less conductive than silver...



I stand corrected, your right but it seems to be gold is the new silver when it comes to audio. Take for example Effect Audio here has these gold and silver hybrid cables for a $1000. Evidently it seems these guys feel gold adds some type of sonic effect good enough for this cable to priced at a G note.










geagle said:


> Got my HK6 today  ... very first impressions are very good, sounds like a really well balanced IEM, with no obvious defects (which is meant as a compliment  ).
> 
> One thing that kind of surprised me is that they seemed to sound better, to my ears, from the balanced out on the Shanling M3s than from the balanced out on the ZX-300a... might be synergy, maybe (both DAPs are well burned in, and I usually prefer the Sony, though not by a lot - and the 4.4mm cable is better quality than the 2.5mm).
> 
> ...



They are gonna grow on you too. You hear them as I did out of the box. Was very impressed out of the box. They sound that good out of the box. You know it will only get better. I would let them burn in for a while and resuse your ZX300.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you please share the link of that HZaudio store ,  thanks  ,



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...1408ac3&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts and maybe share also the lunashop link  ? I tried to find that cable, but only found lots more expensive ones.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 11, 2018)

http://www.lunashops.com/search.php...lYXJjaF9lbmNvZGVfdGltZSI7aToxNTI2MDQ1MDA1O30=

This page has all them silver cables in single ended. 2.5mm balanced or 4.4mm balanced. Good deal.
I noticed it is cheaper to get the cables from Lunashops themselves vs their vendor page on aliexpress. Probably due to less fees.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crinacle said:


> Gold is less than conductive than copper, which is less conductive than silver...


you are correct sir--query whether the ubiquitous cheapo "silver" cables (which i infer have only a small amount of silver) are more conductive than real ofc copper ones?


----------



## snip3r77

loomisjohnson said:


> you are correct sir--query whether the ubiquitous cheapo "silver" cables (which i infer have only a small amount of silver) are more conductive than real ofc copper ones?


I think those you see are SPC


----------



## geagle

Thanks @Dsnuts  ... was looking for it on their Aliexpress shop, could not find it there. Had not thought of looking directly on their site


----------



## Dsnuts

You want a bit more treble emphasis. Defintiely let music play through the HK6 for a good week. Try using wider bored tips. JVC Spiral Dots if you have them. If not I would find out where you can get some. 

Just my opinion but JVC made one of the best designed tips for all of earphonedom and are worth every penny for a box of em. Generally wider bored tips open up treble and can extend bass. Open up stage as well. 

Silver I noticed makes the HK6 sound even cleaner that it already does and I also notice a slight enhancement in definition bass to treble.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5...1408ac3&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


Thanks bro ,


----------



## Ahmad313

geagle said:


> Got my HK6 today  ... very first impressions are very good, sounds like a really well balanced IEM, with no obvious defects (which is meant as a compliment  ).
> 
> One thing that kind of surprised me is that they seemed to sound better, to my ears, from the balanced out on the Shanling M3s than from the balanced out on the ZX-300a... might be synergy, maybe (both DAPs are well burned in, and I usually prefer the Sony, though not by a lot - and the 4.4mm cable is better quality than the 2.5mm).
> 
> ...


What you think which one has the better clarity ,  instruments separation and soundstage ,  HK6 vs SW3 , ???


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been keeping a tally on how many guys are getting the HK6. 8 orders of the HK6 since exposing these with the head-fi deal. You guys are all in for a nice surprise. Look forward to everyone's take on them.. *.. *


----------



## crinacle

Is NiceHCK sending out review units? Last I checked they rejected my application. I'm not going to drop $300 for something I haven't heard yet.


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts I'm using Spiral Dots on them... I use Spiral Dots on almost all of my IEMs  .  They tend to sound the best to my ears, with very few exceptions. Also, I have large ear canals, and the SD in L are one of the few tips which can provide a good seal (the sony Hybrids in LL being another one, but it sounds quite different, being a narrower bore) - there's other tips that fit (all in L/LL), but the Spiral Dots have definitely very good synergy with my ears


----------



## Dsnuts

crinacle said:


> Is NiceHCK sending out review units? Last I checked they rejected my application. I'm not going to drop $300 for something I haven't heard yet.



Never heard the HK6 before I bought a pair from the last aliexpress anniversary sale. The HK6 is actually a new model for NiceHCK. By the way the head-fier code is cheaper than when I got mine, $15 cheaper. These will be sold to headfiers only using the head-fier code for $200. 

Sometimes you just gotta take a chance on things. This is how we discover stuff the need some attention here on this thread.


----------



## crinacle

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard the HK6 before I bought a pair from the last aliexpress anniversary sale. The HK6 is actually a new model for NiceHCK. By the way the head-fier code is cheaper than when I got mine, $15 cheaper. These will be sold to headfiers only using the head-fier code for $200.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta take a chance on things. This is how we discover stuff the need some attention here on this thread.



I've been sparsely following this thread since the HTF600 days. Forgive me if I'm skeptical.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 11, 2018)

Your good. Just keep an eye out on others impressions of them.


----------



## geagle

Ahmad313 said:


> What you think which one has the better clarity ,  instruments separation and soundstage ,  HK6 vs SW3 , ???



Eh, right now it's a very unfair comparison, as one is very well burnt in (I do believe in burn-in, me), and the other very much is not. I'd say that the SW3 wins on all 3, at the moment, but 1) not by a whole lot (to my ears), and 2) the HK6 is very likely to improve with time (after burning them in). 

The HK6 is definitely easier to wear. I like the SW3 a lot, tbh, but wearing them cable up over ears is a bit difficult (for me - have to use different ear tips from Spiral Dots or after a bit they slip out), and cable down the weight tends to drag them out anyway, lol.


----------



## thejoker13

Does anyone own the hk6 and also the Brainwavz B400? I own and love the B400 and wonder if the hk6 is an actual upgrade or if it's just a sidegrade. I think impressions of the hk6 sound signature, sound similar to how I'd describe my B400's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zazaboy

What is happening with the price of hk6 couple of  days earlier it was 170 euro's now its 220 euro What.. Was there a price reduction or did it get pricier i dont understand


----------



## Dsnuts (May 12, 2018)

You have to put in the code in the message window. Head-fier







Let them change the price for you and then you purchase. In other words. NiceHCK is doing all of us a favor and selling at this discount price for headfiers or anyone that reads this thread actually.


----------



## handwander

New AZLA Horizon model releasing later this month for around 30,000円 - http://www.aiuto-jp.co.jp/information/entry_595.php


----------



## manukmanohar (May 12, 2018)

Just wanted to post an update regarding* Magaosi X3*, that I ended up taking (I had asked in this group, but no-one had them at that time). I have been having the IEM for over a week now. Initial impressions were that it was very dark for my taste (reminded me of a poorly amped HD650, but with much better bass reproduction), but after some tips change and possibly "brain burn in", it has considerably improved.

First thing i found was, tips seems to drastically alter the sound. With my typically reliable jvc spiral dots, it really opens up the sound - especially in the upper mids and treble, but there is a significant roll-off in sub-bass and even some mid-bass. The best compromise fit for me was either Spinfit medium tips or spintfit dual blade (this was the first IEM where this tip worked for me). It isolated very very well with spintfit dual blade, which means I can keep lower volumes, however it is not as comfortable.

So, I'm sticking with spinfit medium tips (and will give symbio W tips a try) when they come.

The resulting sound signature is still slightly dark, in the sense that treble is not very airy, but is very smooth and easy to listen to. (pleae keep in mind, I mostly listen to my slightly EQ-ed HE560 at home, which some refer to having treble north of neutral).
 Past couple of days, I have been listening to it, with a portable dac-amp (LHL Geekout V2+ in SE mode), and i should note that despite the IEM being pretty sensitive, there is no hiss. With Geekout V2+, the treble becomes even airier, soundstage becomes wider.

*How it compares with Other IEMs, I have heard*:
Magaosi K5, i think had a slightly larger soundstage, and has more lush vocals (being mid forward). However, X3 in my ears, seems to extend much better in bass, and slightly better in treble, while having neutral mids. Bass is very very fast (decay is very fast in general) compared to K5.

Based on my experience, I think I would rate it higher than MEE Pinnacle P1, Simgot EN700 Pro, Fidue A73 , Magaosi K5, RHA t10/t20i.
In terms of isolation, only Magaosi K5 which has a similar shape comes close. Very impressed so far.

I'm assuming Magaosi K5 is the same as some other brand name 5-BA's that i have seen on aliexpress, as they seem very similar, but not sure. Either ways, would be interesting to hear more impressions and comparisons, once more people get it.

A few pictures:


----------



## Zerohour88

manukmanohar said:


> Just wanted to post an update regarding* Magaosi X3*, that I ended up taking (I had asked in this group, but no-one had them at that time). I have been having the IEM for over a week now. Initial impressions were that it was very dark for my taste (reminded me of a poorly amped HD650, but with much better bass reproduction), but after some tips change and possibly "brain burn in", it has considerably improved.
> 
> First thing i found was, tips seems to drastically alter the sound. With my typically reliable jvc spiral dots, it really opens up the sound - especially in the upper mids and treble, but there is a significant roll-off in sub-bass and even some mid-bass. The best compromise fit for me was either Spinfit medium tips or spintfit dual blade (this was the first IEM where this tip worked for me). It isolated very very well with spintfit dual blade, which means I can keep lower volumes, however it is not as comfortable.
> 
> ...



I think @dhruvmeena96 had the Magaosi X3 too? can't remember what his impressions are but I do remember him liking it


----------



## manukmanohar (May 12, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I think @dhruvmeena96 had the Magaosi X3 too? can't remember what his impressions are but I do remember him liking it



Yes. In fact, he had mentioned about this in another  thread which is where it really piqued my interest. I was then trying to find more impressions from others in this thread, but noone else had at that time, so i was suggested to take one for the group and post my impressions. Hence, the post 

Btw, had anyone been able to try Rose BR7 ? (it was posted a while ago in this group) I'm also eagerly awaiting impressions about dz12 from @Dsnuts.


----------



## Zerohour88

manukmanohar said:


> Yes. In fact, he had mentioned about this in another  thread which is where it really piqued my interest. I was then trying to find more impressions from others in this thread, but noone else had at that time, so i was suggested to take one for the group and post my impressions. Hence, the post
> 
> Btw, had anyone been able to try Rose BR7 ? (it was posted a while ago in this group) I'm also eagerly awaiting impressions about dz12 from @Dsnuts.



Thanks for taking one for the team . Poorly amped HD650 means a no-go for me, didn't like the HD650

I'm also eagerly waiting for Panda's impressions on the Hisenior B5


----------



## manukmanohar (May 12, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team . Poorly amped HD650 means a no-go for me, didn't like the HD650
> 
> I'm also eagerly waiting for Panda's impressions on the Hisenior B5



That was the very first impression, on stock tips I think. However, I would still characterize it as slightly dark earphone (@dhruvmeena96  tells me it is near neutral , and i perceive it as dark because I am used  to IEM's with treble north of neutral, so maybe my HE560 is skewing this perception),neutral mids, with very smooth treble, and very fast bass response (maybe a slight sub-bass emphasis). But yeah, I still feel some air is lacking at the top.

In fact, it reminded me a bit of iSine 10 with cipher cables, but its bass response wasn't this good, and mids were thicker, and soundstage was much bigger. (it has one of the largest soundstage, I've heard in this format)


----------



## atomicgarden

I picked up the final e4000 on release day and they sound really great.
I listened to the e5000 also, the cable is really nice (and apparently almost the same price as the e5000 itself on its own), the housing out of stainless steel is also beautiful and feels heavy and nice when you hold them. However I could not hear any difference, I never believed that cables make a difference and I couldn’t justify spending double for the steel housing alone.
The black aluminium from the e4000 is really light, and the tasteful and clean final logo is printed on the ends.
They fit great in my ears, I have heavy damaged earshells and even if some other in ears might sound as good it’s hard to enjoy if they hurt _ _

The final eartips are a great fit for me, they have the same mechanism as spinfits but are way cheaper, all 5 sizes are included together with a very cool carrying case.


----------



## Ahmad313

atomicgarden said:


> I picked up the final e4000 on release day and they sound really great.
> I listened to the e5000 also, the cable is really nice (and apparently almost the same price as the e5000 itself on its own), the housing out of stainless steel is also beautiful and feels heavy and nice when you hold them. However I could not hear any difference, I never believed that cables make a difference and I couldn’t justify spending double for the steel housing alone.
> The black aluminium from the e4000 is really light, and the tasteful and clean final logo is printed on the ends.
> They fit great in my ears, I have heavy damaged earshells and even if some other in ears might sound as good it’s hard to enjoy if they hurt _ _
> ...


Share some impressions about the sound signature/quality ,


----------



## ericp10

I need to know how the HK6 compares to the DZ7 (although I am trying to be through with earphones for the time being...lol).


----------



## Dsnuts (May 12, 2018)

So I had a fairly shocking revelation last night.

I sent my LZ A5 to DannyBai for audition using the new grey filters installed. I got the A5 back yesterday and started listening to it. I have been listening to the HK6 for a while and am definitely used to their sonic abilities.

To my surprise and shock as much as I enjoyed the A5. I sent them away right as I got my HK6 so it has been a few weeks since I heard it. In my view there is no comparison on which one is a better sounding earphone. The A5 has a certain wow factor due to the chiseled definition and strong potent bass end due to the dynamic it uses.

I stated before I felt the A5 treble was a bit splashy. Compared to the treble that is on the HK6 the A5 treble just sounds off. Thin yet sharp sounding. The HK6 has a much cleaner even balanced treble and tonality in the area that enhances the sound of the HK6. Which is the whole idea of treble in The first place. The A5 you notice the treble right away. Now it isn't strident or ear piercing but definitely stands out. Some might actually prefer this. Especially for guys that like a more pronounced and highlighted treble but not exactly natural sounding. On a side note I suppose you can't have a reference type tuning without some type of treble enhancement so for guys that are used to the treble on the A5. It will not be a thing.

Mids of the A5 is another area where the HK6 is a step up. I noticed where the A5 sounds better is when it is used in balanced mode. Seems to enhance the overall sound of them. New filters due to less upper mids focus lets the A5 have a more balanced mid section. Makes them sound a touch more forward vs the older filters.

However when comparing the full on mid section of the HK6. The mids have a wider and fuller body of sound vs the A5. While maintaining clarity and detail. Vocals not only sound wider in scope but has more texture to it, being fuller in tone as well. Instruments, especially guitars has more substance. Any string type of instruments I noticed has satisfying crunch. timbre with an after reverb that was intended to be there with the HK6 that some earphones just struggle with.

A5 does a great job with initial presentation of  the mids and has that clean crisp sound to it. Where the HK6 is better is the mids section has not only a equal clean initial mid band presentation but then adds more depth and height to the mid section.

Another surprise was the bass. Mid bass punch is very similar in emphasis on both phones. The HK6 being all BAs however has the faster speedier bass. The bass on the A5 isn't slow or anything like that it just that the HK6 by nature will have the speedier bass  The A5 does have the stronger sub bass but this does not influence the overall SQ when comparing both phones to each other. HK6 is proficient at sub bass the A5 has enhanced sub bass. This is the only real difference in the bass region.

I had a fairly longer 3 hour session so I got used to the sound of the A5 again and to it's credit after I got used to that sound again it is a keeper for certain. Will be in my earphone rotation. However

I now have a much better understanding where the SQ of the HK6 lies for a similarly priced LZ A5. Imo at the sale price of the HK6. You guys are getting a very nice deal for this sound quality.

@ericp10, I know your train of thought. Since you own a DZ7 why get a lower end model in the HK6? I would be the same way. However here is food for thought. The HK6 is NiceHCKs newest earphone model. You know that saying practice makes perfect. To my ears it is the type of sound that will not be a one hit wonder. It continues to amaze me just how refined the overall sound is. I have a feeling from the years of crafting them semi customs and earphones in general. That tuning on the HK6 is no joke. I can clearly tell they put a lot of effort into crafting this sound.

Will it be worth trying out even though you have the DZ7? That is up to you but for $200 I have no doubts in my mind it is worthy of anyone's collection of earphones and will surprise the collective that buys into it. It is much more refined than you would think.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So I had a fairly shocking revelation last night.
> 
> I sent my LZ A5 to DannyBai for audition using the new grey filters installed. I got the A5 back yesterday and started listening to it. I have been listening to the HK6 for a while and am definitely used to their sonic abilities.
> 
> ...


Excellent impressions/comparison with A5,


----------



## BenF (May 13, 2018)

Here is a riddle for you:





The graph above shows measurements of 3 IEMs that were discussed in the discovery thread.
Let's see if you can attribute the correct answers to the colors.

1) List Price (with a cable):
a) ~300$
b) ~120$
c) ~40$

2) Number of drivers:
a) y
b) x
c) x*y
*EDIT:* This means that number of drivers in one of the IEMs is the result of multiplying the number of drivers in the other two among themselves. Can you guess all the numbers?

3) Tonal balance:
a) Supreme transparency with airy presentation that rivals open headphones
b) Extremely fun signature, that can be tiring over a long session, especially on sibilance-inducing tracks
c) Mid-bass oriented with recessed mids

4) Bass:
a) Tight
b) Boomy
c) Tight

5) Treble:
a) It's there
b) Too sharp, often sibilant
c) Puuuurrrfect

Bonus question:
What four digit number am I thinking of right now (at the time of this post)?

The letters in each selection may correspond to different IEMs.
You don't need to guess the names of the IEMs.

Whoever answers all of the above correctly first, will receive the ultimate Grand Prize - feeling of audiophile superiority


----------



## jant71 (May 12, 2018)

*+



*

Would look pretty cool


----------



## Dsnuts

@jant71  Where you find that cable? I have only seen maybe 2 cables with that blue color on the nets.


----------



## jant71 (May 12, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> @jant71  Where you find that cable? I have only seen maybe 2 cables with that blue color on the nets.



Labkable Blue horizon...http://www.labkable-headfi.com/productdetails.php?psid=93
Pretty old now but just looked good.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 13, 2018)

BenF said:


> Here is a riddle for you ...



From what i understand the frequency response is all dependent on tuning, and will not give any idea about how expensive the iems are. Wouldn't you need to understand the %THD+ noise and distortion for sine/square waves at different frequencies to have a better idea of how accurately they will be able to portray sound?
(I don't know how read them well, but I'm sure others can)

Either ways, I'll hazard a guess, just for fun:

1) List Price (with a cable):
a) ~300$ - Red
b) ~120$ - Green
c) ~40$ - Blue

2) Number of drivers *(random - but what does this mean?)*:
a) y 
b) x
c) x*y

3) Tonal balance:
a) Supreme transparency with airy presentation that rivals open headphones - Green
b) Extremely fun signature, that can be tiring over a long session, especially on sibilance-inducing tracks -Blue
c) Mid-bass oriented with recessed mids - Red

4) Bass:
a) Tight - Blue
b) Boomy - Red
c) Tight - Green

5) Treble:
a) It's there - Blue
b) Too sharp, often sibilant - Red
c) Puuuurrrfect - Green

Bonus question:
What four digit number am I thinking of right now (at the time of this post)? 1234


----------



## BenF (May 13, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> From what i understand the frequency response is all dependent on tuning, and will not give any idea about how expensive the iems are. Wouldn't you need to understand the %THD+ noise and distortion for sine/square waves at different frequencies to have a better idea of how accurately they will be able to portray sound?



I agree with you 100% that FR is only part of the picture, it mostly tells us about the tonal balance.
Impulse response is probably more indicative of the price, but I don't have the equipment to measure it right now.



manukmanohar said:


> 2) Number of drivers *(random - but what does this mean?)*:
> a) y
> b) x
> c) x*y


It means that number of drivers in one of the IEMs is the result of multiplying the number of drivers in the other two among themselves. Can you guess all the numbers?



manukmanohar said:


> Bonus question:
> What four digit number am I thinking of right now (at the time of this post)? 1234


I like your way of thinking, but it's a bit more complicated.
On an unrelated note, now I have to change my Visa PIN code


----------



## manukmanohar

BenF said:


> It means that number of drivers in one of the IEMs is the result of multiplying the number of drivers in the other two among themselves. Can you guess all the numbers?
> I like your way of thinking, but it's a bit more complicated.
> On an unrelated note, now I have to change my Visa PIN code




Haha. In that case, 2, 3 and 2*3=6. 6 driver being the 300 $ one, 120 dollar one being 3 and the cheapest being 2 driver. 

No idea about the 4 digit number. Let's say, 3199, price of the next IEM you are considering in yuan.


----------



## jant71

I think the green is the ~$40 dual driver named the T2


----------



## manukmanohar

jant71 said:


> I think the green is the ~$40 dual driver named the T2


in that case, blue would be 300 dollar one. (HK6?)
which is the 120 dollar one though?


----------



## dweaver

Well I had a chance to try my WI1000X on a Samsung S9 using LDAC and does it ever make a difference even over Aptx-hd! I hope LG follows through on their promise to update the V20 to Oreo and then I hope it can use LDAC, otherwise I will be buying a new phone lol.

I was starting to think I might sell the the WI1000X because it was just not engaging enough. But now that I know LDAC fixes that issue it won't be going anywhere.

Looks like I won't be buying any more devices unless they support LDAC...


----------



## manukmanohar (May 13, 2018)

So it is a significant step up over apt x hd. Interesting. Can you explaine what changes most?

The biggest problem with ldac is not getting phones or daps which support LDAC in future, but rather iems or bt receivers that support it, as it is they only who have to pay Sony the license fee.


----------



## dweaver

The differences lie in detail and dynamics. 

Aptx is overly smoothed out missing quite a bit of texture in the bass and details in the high's plus both ends are not as extended. 

Aptx HD is more detailed with more texture and better highs and extension on both ends but it still feels a bit too safe and a bit lifeless.

LDAC on the other hand is very hard to tell apart from a wired connection, bass is textured and deep, mids have edge to them if the song has edge, treble go much higher and is more airy and open.


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> I think the green is the ~$40 dual driver named the T2


Nope - the IEMs aren't necessarily the ones being discussed right now. 
Hope you'll have better luck answering the actual questions in the riddle


----------



## DannyBai

HK6 is bad, T2 and other earphones are better then the HK6 and the few of us who really likes the HK6 must be technically deficient, has bad hearing or ?  
BenF is the only one so far who dislikes the HK6 that I know of so he’s going to do whatever he can to steer the rest of us away from the earphone.  
Riddle solved?


----------



## BenF

DannyBai said:


> HK6 is bad, T2 and other earphones are better then the HK6 and the few of us who really likes the HK6 must be technically deficient, has bad hearing or ?
> BenF is the only one so far who dislikes the HK6 that I know of so he’s going to do whatever he can to steer the rest of us away from the earphone.
> Riddle solved?


Have you even read my post directly above yours?


----------



## BenF

manukmanohar said:


> Haha. In that case, 2, 3 and 2*3=6. 6 driver being the 300 $ one, 120 dollar one being 3 and the cheapest being 2 driver.


Excellent first effort, mostly correct answers!



manukmanohar said:


> No idea about the 4 digit number. Let's say, 3199, price of the next IEM you are considering in yuan.


Damn, changing my PIN again...
However, the next IEM i'm considering is FLC9, and unfortunately, it will be around twice as expensive.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 13, 2018)

So I will be getting this exact DZ12 on Tuesday according to DHL tracker. A cool thing Jim and the crew at NiceHCK does is they speed ship stuff to you anything worth $500 or more but included in this package is the Semkarch CNT1






 I will most definitely post some thoughts on these and will do a full write up on both.
From what Jim is telling me. The Semcarch CNT1s are gaining fandom from the Japanese enthusiasts. Should be interesting to hear. LZ tuned so I expect clarity, well detailed and some solid bass. Should be interesting in the $100 range and I expect these to give some stiff competition against the IT01s.

As per the DZ12. It was a purchase purely based on how much I like the HK6. I have some high expectations of them simply due to how good the HK6 is so we will see.


----------



## jant71 (May 13, 2018)

Semkarch is the real deal. Should be better than IT01. Never heard the IT01 but CNT1 has to have better mids/vocals. B400 is said to be above the IT01 and I would rate the Semkarch as slightly better than the B400. Should ditch the stock tips for wider bore ones and the memory wire portion of the cable is one of the worst I have seen. So the CNT1 is best with a tweak or two.


----------



## handwander

Been saying that about the Semkarch for a couple of weeks now. Could just be flavour of the month IEM but it's fairly popular and haven't heard a bad thing about them yet. They are a bit ugly though...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well you want to talk ugly. This Honda gold wing thing. In a way they are so ugly they are cool. 






You seriously have to be a sound geek to be proud to use these. I walk around at my work using these. Proud to have some wings in my ears!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 13, 2018)

Then there are these things. The braiwavz R3. Cus I got the bomb earphones.






At least with the A5 you look like a sound geek. With these. You just look like a moron. Whomever came up with this design should be lynched. I like the folks at Brainwavz and they make some good stuff but this.  This is a mistake.


----------



## handwander

Dsnuts said:


> Well you want to talk ugly. This Honda gold wing thing. In a way they are so ugly they are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the black actually. And people might think you have obscure Honda iems. What's not to like! The Semkarch font is kind of poor as well. Maybe it's the fact the word just sounds absurd when being said out loud.


----------



## Dsnuts

What Semcrotch?!! 

You don't say.


----------



## ericp10

dweaver said:


> The differences lie in detail and dynamics.
> 
> Aptx is overly smoothed out missing quite a bit of texture in the bass and details in the high's plus both ends are not as extended.
> 
> ...




The N5005 is LDAC compatible. Played it with my Sony NW-ZX100. It sounded fantastic!!!


----------



## jant71 (May 13, 2018)

My CNT1:



Repulsive, hit with the ugly stick, only leave the house with them while wearing this...




...even in the summer!!!


Also, saw a nice deal on these so I bought a pair:


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> Then there are these things. The braiwavz R3. Cus I got the bomb earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, they didn't think how people would look wearing them - it's just a design purely for the sound quality. So no hate coz these things still sound better than 90% of the chi-fi stuff I've heard.


----------



## Ahmad313

Only can wish LZ replace the Semkarchs shells to this one


----------



## handwander

Speaking of Semkarch (god I even hate typing it) popularity, anyone else besides @atomicgarden pick up the Final e4000? Those also appear to be quite popular at the moment.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Anyone info on these? They look tempting but that DD with the port blocked by what looks like a cross-over filter cap doesn't inspire much confidence.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI/32830711143.html


----------



## Lurk650

Campfire Lyra II will hopefully be sold today. May pick up the HK6. Very tempting


----------



## HungryPanda

On my commute right now accompanied with the NiceHck HK6 and Shanling M1. Train noise blocked out and enjoying my music


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> On my commute right now accompanied with the NiceHck HK6 and Shanling M1. Train noise blocked out and enjoying my music


did you get your hisenior yet?


----------



## Dsnuts

HerrXRDS said:


> Anyone info on these? They look tempting but that DD with the port blocked by what looks like a cross-over filter cap doesn't inspire much confidence.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI/32830711143.html



These are definitely DIY meaning each vendor that sells them have different drivers and costs associated with them. NiceHCKs version includes a dynamic. I bet these sound pretty good. The only way anyone will find out about them is by taking a chance on one. 

I was tempted to try one of these at one point but ended up getting the HK6 instead.


----------



## PacoBdn

jant71 said:


> Semkarch is the real deal. Should be better than IT01. Never heard the IT01 but CNT1 has to have better mids/vocals. B400 is said to be above the IT01 and I would rate the Semkarch as slightly better than the B400. Should ditch the stock tips for wider bore ones and the memory wire portion of the cable is one of the worst I have seen. So the CNT1 is best with a tweak or two.



@jant71,

I wanted to ask you a couple of questions:

- The shell is the same as A5?
- What sound signature do they have? Bass, treble?

Thank you very much for answering.


----------



## jant71

PacoBdn said:


> @jant71,
> 
> I wanted to ask you a couple of questions:
> 
> ...



Okay, there is a pic someone posted several pages back with both in the picture confirming the A5 filters fit but you can also pretty clearly see the CNT1 is shorter than the A5 which is a longer oval front to back than the Semkarch.

Signature is what you make it. Stock tips will give slightly elevated bass but softer or larger can adjust for less or more. Bass is on the richer side but tight and nicely agile once some hours are on them. These new 2nd gen CNT diaphragms are a different layer composition than the older JVC stuff. More controlled bass, tighter notes, and better mids, and better controlled treble without the peaks. Bass goes nicely low. A bit more than B400 and nice for $95. Bass is slightly raised but even leveled though to the mids which are up front and really well defined. In contrast to the Falcon C impressions not as recessed, richer, and more of the focus. Treble is still more of a metallic sheen just riding the fence of real to a bit too much though this is with the +treble filter. I like the +treble filter as is brings more balance and more liveliness to the sound. Source signature/brightness should dictate which of the two filters one will want. The CNT1 may benefit from more airy/powerful sources as they are a cohesive meaty sound that is on the rich side nicely imaged yet just kept sweetly together.  Height and width very even and just a bit less depth than the other two but better than average. I guess the vocals make then sound closer overall and more like a second/third row seat.  

Also, even though we harp or notice things in photos on the web, the font or writing on the CNT1 is smaller than it looks in the photos and pretty hard to see so it neither looks good or bad. Just some kind of writing is there and the font or what it says isn't really noticeable unless you hand to someone to inspect them or you have someone really in your personal space lol.


----------



## HungryPanda

@loomisjohnson Got notification today the hisenior's were ready for shipment


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Okay, there is a pic someone posted several pages back with both in the picture confirming the A5 filters fit but you can also pretty clearly see the CNT1 is shorter than the A5 which is a longer oval front to back than the Semkarch.
> 
> Signature is what you make it. Stock tips will give slightly elevated bass but softer or larger can adjust for less or more. Bass is on the richer side but tight and nicely agile once some hours are on them. These new 2nd gen CNT diaphragms are a different layer composition than the older JVC stuff. More controlled bass, tighter notes, and better mids, and better controlled treble without the peaks. Bass goes nicely low. A bit more than B400 and nice for $95. Bass is slightly raised but even leveled though to the mids which are up front and really well defined. In contrast to the Falcon C impressions not as recessed, richer, and more of the focus. Treble is still more of a metallic sheen just riding the fence of real to a bit too much though this is with the +treble filter. I like the +treble filter as is brings more balance and more liveliness to the sound. Source signature/brightness should dictate which of the two filters one will want. The CNT1 may benefit from more airy/powerful sources as they are a cohesive meaty sound that is on the rich side nicely imaged yet just kept sweetly together.  Height and width very even and just a bit less depth than the other two but better than average. I guess the vocals make then sound closer overall and more like a second/third row seat.
> 
> Also, even though we harp or notice things in photos on the web, the font or writing on the CNT1 is smaller than it looks in the photos and pretty hard to see so it neither looks good or bad. Just some kind of writing is there and the font or what it says isn't really noticeable unless you hand to someone to inspect them or you have someone really in your personal space lol.



I just ordered a pair, I'll send you the invoice


----------



## jant71 (May 14, 2018)

If you like your vocals, you'll really like them though they also have pretty sweet bass. Stock cable is good for sound as well. Not a handsome cable and with an evil unbending memory wire portion but I put it on my CB1000 for an upgrade from the stock. B400 never made me think of upgrading that cable before but the CNT1 with the same 8 core cable I was using on the B400 got closer to the Elecom than the B400 did with the same files and players(Cowon and Sony).


----------



## manukmanohar

I have finally published my review of the Magaosi X3 here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-x3.23060/reviews

Would appreciate feedback, and reviews/impressions from any one else who may have tried them


----------



## Lurk650 (May 14, 2018)

Ok, so I put the HK6 in the basket and have the option to input the message Headfier but how do I order without charging my card. I'm using the mobile site so only options are my stored card or a new one.

EDIT: had to DL the app to choose other payment and back out of pay now screen. So annoying the mobile site doesn't have that option


----------



## manukmanohar

Lurk650 said:


> Ok, so I put the HK6 in the basket and have the option to input the message Headfier but how do I order without charging my card. I'm using the mobile site so only options are my stored card or a new one.



You'll need to cancel, and not do the payment. Go for new one, and then don't go till the end (go back before that), so that it will show as payment pending when you go to "My Orders" page.


----------



## Lurk650

manukmanohar said:


> You'll need to cancel, and not do the payment. Go for new one, and then don't go till the end (go back before that), so that it will show as payment pending when you go to "My Orders" page.


I edited the post, figured it out but had to go through app. Waiting for price change.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> If you like your vocals, you'll really like them though they also have pretty sweet bass. Stock cable is good for sound as well. Not a handsome cable and with an evil unbending memory wire portion but I put it on my CB1000 for an upgrade from the stock. B400 never made me think of upgrading that cable before but the CNT1 with the same 8 core cable I was using on the B400 got closer to the Elecom than the B400 did with the same files and players(Cowon and Sony).



Sound good, I'm a vocals lover.

I'm a memory wire hater though so the cable will probably be replaced


----------



## daveyostrow

manukmanohar said:


> You'll need to cancel, and not do the payment. Go for new one, and then don't go till the end (go back before that), so that it will show as payment pending when you go to "My Orders" page.


I didn't know that... assumed there would be a partial refund after the fact. Sent them a message to look into that.


----------



## Lurk650

daveyostrow said:


> I didn't know that... assumed there would be a partial refund after the fact. Sent them a message to look into that.


Yeah when using the app, also I believe the full desktop site, under payment options you can choose to use Another Method and then you hit Place Order which will take you to the Payment screen. Just don't choose any payment, after they change the price then you can pay. The mobile version of the AE doesn''t have the "Other payment option" unfortunately so it can be confusing


----------



## Dsnuts

Today was a happy day for the Ds family. My oldest son graduated with honors from his High school and will be moving onto the best Engineering university in the state. 

However while this was happening. DHL stopped by the house when we was not there. Which was a surprise to me cus they aren't suppose to be delivering no package till tomorrow. 

Love missing packages!


----------



## handwander (May 15, 2018)

More inair m360 photos. Will try to make it to an in store listening session sometime.



>



Also the new silver plated cable from hrcase / hifihear is purty - https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07CP6QHCL


----------



## Hoodini

Is this the wrong place to ask if there are any similar iems to the L5? As in metal shell, mmcx connectors and tunable filters?


----------



## manukmanohar

Hoodini said:


> Is this the wrong place to ask if there are any similar iems to the L5? As in metal shell, mmcx connectors and tunable filters?


 Is FLC8S/N metal? if so, it meets your criteria, i i guess


----------



## Emelya

handwander said:


> Been saying that about the Semkarch for a couple of weeks now. Could just be flavour of the month IEM but it's fairly popular and haven't heard a bad thing about them yet. They are a bit ugly though...


There was one absolutely negative review from China. https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Headphone/M.1525075490.A.6C2.html


----------



## handwander

Hoodini said:


> Is this the wrong place to ask if there are any similar iems to the L5? As in metal shell, mmcx connectors and tunable filters?


The Semkarch in the negative review above this post (lol) fits your critera. It uses the same filters as the L5 iirc.


----------



## Emelya

I found the review of the Semkarch CNT1 with A5 filters tests and FR graphs. Quite interesting
https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12375038833.html


----------



## jant71 (May 15, 2018)

The graphs in that review do push the hunch that the old A5 filters might be more what I wanted to try on the CNT1. I guess Ds will be able to test since he should have both old and new A5 filters and a CNT1 on the way.

TBH, I like the black filter and have been more finding the right tips to tune the bass. Never even put on the gold filters yet. Would push them more towards B400 treble territory but I like them where they are,  in between the CB1000 and the B400. Even a smidge more crisp on the top might be nice for tips that seal in the most bass.


----------



## Emelya

Hoodini said:


> Is this the wrong place to ask if there are any similar iems to the L5? As in metal shell, mmcx connectors and tunable filters?


What about Sendiy M1221?


----------



## Apputty

I have been playing around with my HK6 and I was really not find it great initially.
I was using pioneer xdp30r. Really sounded off for some reason. At the same time everything sounded okay with sd7 and sd7 plus on pioneer xdp30r...
I started thinking that @Dsnuts came up with all the hype and made me jump on it.(just kidding. I know you won't do that)...
Then I tried hk6 with AP200 and it sounded really good. I really didnt like HK6 with pioneer xdp30r, not at all.
So I believe the synergy as some one mentioned in earlier post is really a factor.

Also shanling m3s has been another one of @Dsnuts suggestions and after reading a lot of reviews I was really curious and ended up placing an order.


----------



## Lurk650

Apputty said:


> I have been playing around with my HK6 and I was really not find it great initially.
> I was using pioneer xdp30r. Really sounded off for some reason. At the same time everything sounded okay with sd7 and sd7 plus on pioneer xdp30r...
> I started thinking that @Dsnuts came up with all the hype and made me jump on it.(just kidding. I know you won't do that)...
> Then I tried hk6 with AP200 and it sounded really good. I really didnt like HK6 with pioneer xdp30r, not at all.
> ...


Hopefully works well with my 300R. Gonna be running it balanced with my Triton8 Hybrid cable


----------



## Dsnuts (May 15, 2018)

Apputty said:


> I have been playing around with my HK6 and I was really not find it great initially.
> I was using pioneer xdp30r. Really sounded off for some reason. At the same time everything sounded okay with sd7 and sd7 plus on pioneer xdp30r...
> I started thinking that @Dsnuts came up with all the hype and made me jump on it.(just kidding. I know you won't do that)...
> Then I tried hk6 with AP200 and it sounded really good. I really didnt like HK6 with pioneer xdp30r, not at all.
> ...



This is the reason why I like to have more than a few daps on hand with different singnatures for my earphones. It kinda makes sense for guys that own more than a few earphones to have more than one source. Some just jive better with others.

I discovered that the HK6 shines with a bit more power fed though it. Both my IBasso PB3 in balanced and using my Black Label IDSD in single ended yielded great results.

So if all goes according to plan I should have my Semcrotch CNT1 and DZ12 at the house waiting for me. I hope.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> Today was a happy day for the Ds family. My oldest son graduated with honors from his High school and will be moving onto the best Engineering university in the state.
> 
> However while this was happening. DHL stopped by the house when we was not there. Which was a surprise to me cus they aren't suppose to be delivering no package till tomorrow.
> 
> Love missing packages!



Lousy son, with his academic excellence making you miss your deliveries
Congrats <for the grad, not the missed delivery>


----------



## manukmanohar

Apputty said:


> I have been playing around with my HK6 and I was really not find it great initially.
> I was using pioneer xdp30r. Really sounded off for some reason. At the same time everything sounded okay with sd7 and sd7 plus on pioneer xdp30r...
> I started thinking that @Dsnuts came up with all the hype and made me jump on it.(just kidding. I know you won't do that)...
> Then I tried hk6 with AP200 and it sounded really good. I really didnt like HK6 with pioneer xdp30r, not at all.
> ...


Would it have anything to do with output impedance? Sensitive IEM's tend to have this problem. for ex: CA Andromeda or Massdrop Plus


----------



## HungryPanda

Time for the ifi earbuddy


----------



## Dsnuts (May 15, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> Would it have anything to do with output impedance? Sensitive IEM's tend to have this problem. for ex: CA Andromeda or Massdrop Plus



The earphones are rated at 30 Ohms which is not all that sensitive. My DuoZa double BA earphones are rated at 12 Ohms. Now those are sensitive.  It might have to do with signature synergy. The HK6 is a full bodied musical type signature meaning it is not exactly neutral in sound. Very engaging sound signature but I can see if the source is also similar type signature it might not mesh so well with the HK6.  I would say more neutral signature of the source would bode well with the HK6.


----------



## HungryPanda

Went for a walk with the Toneking TK2 (thoughly enjoyed the experience) then put in the NiceHck HK6 and boom the mids were full again. Love these two iems


----------



## Dsnuts (May 15, 2018)

So this is interesting. Semcarch CNT1 vs the A5 .. This first graph is the A5,w older filters Basically ignore the top 2 graphs. AS the new filters no longer have that kind of a spike in the upper mids.






This is newer upper mids with new filter s





Then there is the new Semcarch CNT1






Definitely some family resemblance in tuning. Should be very interesting comparing the A5 to the CNT1. That subbass on the CNT1 looks very good.


----------



## SilverLodestar

I know I’m pretty late to the party, but I’ve spent a couple hours reading through posts about the NiceHck HK6. I just have a couple questions:

Would these work well with a not-so-great source like an iPhone X? (I plan on getting the Shanling M0 or even the M3 sometime later). I’m also debating if I should get it without the cable because it’s just about $300 with the cable included. It also doesn’t seem to have a chin sinch, which is a bit important to me since I don’t have tall enough ears for the cable to stay put. And lastly, can anyone compare the midrange of the HK6 to the Tin Audio T2? I definitely want an upgrade and this’ll be my first time spending this much money on an IEM. Sorry if I’m being a bit demanding! I just have a lot of questions.


----------



## Dsnuts

These will be a substantial upgrade on the T2. These actually have bass. The mids are excellent on the HK6 as well. I know the mids on the T2 is a strong suite of the T2 but I am gonna be real here these are at a different level as they should be. A complete full bodied sound and has great sense of space for your music making them very immersive. So the discount using the code is actually $200 for the non cabled version. With the included cable it is $220. Completely worth getting the cabled version as it does include an ear guide on them.






I think @DannyBai  has been using his with his iphone. Should be fine using the M0, I plan on getting one myself. I have mine in with me at work today using my M3s and a silver cable in single ended. Sound splendid.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> These will be a substantial upgrade on the T2. These actually have bass. The mids are excellent on the HK6 as well. I know the mids on the T2 is a strong suite of the T2 but I am gonna be real here these are at a different level as they should be. A complete full bodied sound and has great sense of space for your music making them very immersive. So the discount using the code is actually $200 for the non cabled version. With the included cable it is $220. Completely worth getting the cabled version as it does include an ear guide on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, you’ve fully convinced me to get the HK6 now lol. I’ve been looking for an upgrade to the T2 for months now and these fit the bill perfectly. I just have one more question: does the discount code stack with their store coupons?


----------



## kw8910

SilverLodestar said:


> Dang, you’ve fully convinced me to get the HK6 now lol. I’ve been looking for an upgrade to the T2 for months now and these fit the bill perfectly. I just have one more question: does the discount code stack with their store coupons?



Discount codes don't stack because Jim will adjust the total price down to the agreed upon headfi discount, whether you use the seller coupons or not. But you can use ebates referral to get 3% cash back (in addition to any rewards your credit card may offer), so that's something..


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> ...Then there is the new Semcarch CNT1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is clearly a L/R measurement of the same nozzle, there is no difference.
Here is the measurement of black/gold nozzles:



Black has up to 4.5dB more low bass (see the values in the legend - they are at 21.4Hz), and 3.5dB higher peak around 5kHz.


----------



## jant71 (May 15, 2018)

Here is another graph which seems accurate as they are stated to only change ~ 3Hz upward toward 10Hz




I would agree with this one, going by my ears, as the other graph gives the impression of less bass. Real world sound about the same and but the gold gives the impression of perhaps being warmer but it is just less treble. I can't hear a change in the bass amount but I can hear the treble change pretty easy and it is less than 4.5dB. Maybe not nearly identical looking bass as the graph above but I think the manual is accurate and the filters don't alter the bass is an appreciable way and alter the response higher up


----------



## BenF

jant71 said:


> Here is another graph which seems accurate as they are stated to only change ~ 3Hz upward toward 10Hz


"3Hz upward toward 10Hz" - 7Hz??? 
If the nozzels should only differ between 3kHz and 10kHz - why is there a new peak around 2kHz?



jant71 said:


> ...I would agree with this one, going by my ears, as the other graph gives the impression of less bass. Real world sound about the same and but the gold gives the impression of perhaps being warmer but it is just less treble. I can't hear a change in the bass amount but I can hear the treble change pretty easy and it is less than 4.5dB. Maybe not nearly identical looking bass as the graph above but I think the manual is accurate and the filters don't alter the bass is an appreciable way and alter the response higher up


If you don't hear a difference in bass, you need better sealing tips. The difference is quite dramatic, there is no mixing these two.



jant71 said:


> ...I can't hear a change in the bass amount but I can hear the treble change pretty easy and it is less than 4.5dB.


The peak around 5kHz is 3.5db, not 4.5dB.



jant71 said:


> ...Maybe not nearly identical looking bass as the graph above but I think the manual is accurate and the filters don't alter the bass is an appreciable way and alter the response higher up


The black nozzle is much narrower - it has to affect the bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 16, 2018)

These are made by pros. Absolute perfection in the build of these things. These came in a smaller otter box case. And included was a fairly nice variety of silicones and foams. Also came with standard zip up NiceHCK case and they sent me an extra cable as well. This thing here. 





It amazes me they were able to fit into these shells 12BAs. Most of which a dual BAs stacked neatly on top of each other. 8 bigger BAs and 2 sets of smaller BAs probably doing the treble work. 

Sound is exactly what I though it would be. Out of the box the stage is much wider the overall scale of sound, as big as it is on the HK6. Is even bigger on these things. I want to say out of the box these seem more neutral in tone but it could be due to them having zero burn in. They built them earphones to what I wanted. Made sure all the BAs are working right and pretty much shipped the entire package to me in a matter of weeks. These folks are dedicated in their craft is all I can say. 

I am now starting to form a good understanding of the NiceHCK sound signature as these have a similar sound signature of the HK6. Which is exactly what I wanted. 

They simply sound stupendous. But now I have even a greater appreciation of the sound that is on the HK6. The DZ12 is the HK6 in a grander scale. It is the HK6 with double the BAs. It is the HK6 with more of everything. I didn't get to hear these till late tonight. But I will finish it up with this thought. These are exactly what I thought they would be.. NiceHCK folk require a 200 hour burn in of these. So I expect them to sound even better as the BAs start to mature after some use. 

I am very much looking forward to when these get the full time they deserve. Thus far I am very happy with the end results. I definitely got my monies worth.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


>


Congratulations ,  finally your hands got the DZ12 ,  
Waiting for your early impressions ,


----------



## gugman

@geagle 
Thanks for sharing 

mine should be arriving soon, will let you know my thoughts comparing those two !

cheers


----------



## geagle

@gugman you're welcome, hope that helped  !

@Dsnuts glad you got them so fast and that they're just what you expected... if ( or probably /when, given this is head-fi  ) I'll buy them too, I'll probably go with the same combo, looks real nice


----------



## TLDRonin

Has anyone else tried the final audio e4000s?


By reading and watching some japanese reviews, it seems to be a better e2000. Wondering whether it justifies the 3x price


----------



## handwander

Tried them in store but didn't really give them that long of a listen. I will say they seem to be at a ton of stores though. Not to take anything away from how good they may be but they way they are being pushed by retailers is probably partly responsible for their popularity.

Seeing them from under 10,000円 used, could be a random impulse buy when that drops a bit.


----------



## dkarl403 (May 16, 2018)

@Dsnuts I am planning on getting the NICEHCK HK6 in the near future, how do I apply the head-fier code when ordering so the discount get registered?

I am also planning on getting the Shanling M0 to drive this with.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is how you get the discount. 







Whatever you do don't pay until they change the price for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I gave the DZ12 an overnight burn in and they sound marvellous out of my M3s. I havent even tried using them in balanced. I have a feeling these will leap into overdrive in balanced mode simply due to the more neutral tonality of them. I can't imagine these things sounding better after the required burn in but that is what NiceHCK suggest so that is what I will do. 

I used them on the way to work this morning and they isolate better than anything else I own. Probably due to the 12 metal drivers stuffed in the shells. I am starting to understand the sheer scope of sound these things throw out and it is immense. So NiceHCK tuners are lovers of the mids I can clearly tell they take mids into priority. Both the HK6 and DZ12 are extremely well balanced but the DZ12 is the grown up brother from the same mother. 

I am excited to hear them once I get my silver cables on there and some proper tips. NiceHCK states these do better with more power much like the HK6 but they seem to drive just as easily as the HK6. I will find out their true potential soon enough.


----------



## Lurk650

dkarl403 said:


> @Dsnuts I am planning on getting the NICEHCK HK6 in the near future, how do I apply the head-fier code when ordering so the discount get registered?
> 
> I am also planning on getting the Shanling M0 to drive this with.


I detailed it the other day. Don't use the mobile site, you need to use the app or desktop site.

After in cart and typing in Headfier as the message to seller for the item, you have to choose Other Method for Payment then hit Place Order. That will send the order to HCK but take you to a Pay Now page, simply exit the page or app. Jim at HCK will see the order, edit the price then you will get an email he changed the price then you can go back and pay for it


----------



## Ahmad313

@Dsnuts maybe it's too early but this will be really helpful and interesting if you manage to compare the DZ12 with some other high end names ( JH,  EE,  CA,  64,  etc)  ,


----------



## dkarl403

Lurk650 said:


> I detailed it the other day. Don't use the mobile site, you need to use the app or desktop site.
> 
> After in cart and typing in Headfier as the message to seller for the item, you have to choose Other Method for Payment then hit Place Order. That will send the order to HCK but take you to a Pay Now page, simply exit the page or app. Jim at HCK will see the order, edit the price then you will get an email he changed the price then you can go back and pay for it



Thank you!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> @Dsnuts maybe it's too early but this will be really helpful and interesting if you manage to compare the DZ12 with some other high end names ( JH,  EE,  CA,  64,  etc)  ,



This is where I am going to be useless to you my friend. Unless you can figure out a way to get those earphones to me to compare with. Wish I had that kind of money and time to spend on the hobby like that. I mostly stay with midfi stuff but these DZ12 is the exception again due to how much I like the HK6. I will most certainly describe them and I have agreed to do a review on them so will reveal even more on the reader. But for now I am gonna take my time with them and get to know them real good.


----------



## Vertinari

I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on the HK6, but still a bit hesitant. Does anyone happen to have the frequency response curve for the HK6?


----------



## Dsnuts

What type of sound are you looking for may I ask?


----------



## Vertinari

I'd say a warm or neutral sig with a bit of sparkle in the treble. I'm also rather sensitive to shouty mids.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 16, 2018)

HK6 has a very nicely balanced spacious sound from bass to treble. Very engaing full bodied sound with excellent detail in all ranges. No shouty mids. Nicely detailed in all ranges with nice sparkle but not overly done either. They are not exactly neutral but due to them being balanced as well as they are. They are very versatile for just about every type of genre.

One aspect I haven't gotten into with the HK6 is how conforming the bass is to a particular track. If it is big and punchy in the recording it will represent like a dynamic bass does. If it is more for background percussion. It will stay in the background. It is the one aspect that BAs does extremely well and something I appreciate with the HK6 and the DZ12. Bass don't show it's brawn untill called for.

I just recently bought a direct upgrade from the HK6 in the DZ12 I got them yesterday and I can tell you guys what is on the HK6 I actually appreciate even more so now that I know what their higher end earphone sound like. Your not getting 4X the sound difference between the two earphones. Let me put it that way.

Sound signature is very identical. I will be getting into more detail as I get to know the sound of the DZ12 but I am more certain than ever the HK6 represents one of the absolutle best values for the money in all of audio.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 16, 2018)

So the semkarch CNT1s I have in my ears as I type. These are impressive even on open listen. They definitely share some similarities in sound vs the LZ A5 with the immediate difference in the treble not as extended but is more in line with the upper mids vs the A5. They lack the resolution and the precision of the mids the A5 has otherwise the sound balancing is identical.

Mid bass seems a bit less emaphsized here as well so lower mids to mids perception is more forward in the balance vs the A5.  I saw it on the graphs but the bass has zero roll off in the lowest for registers so these will hit them lows if it is there with no struggle. Sound stage is a roomy average so not exactly large but not bad here. They seem to be vented well to give a bit wider stage. Not a confined sound at all. Sounds good. These will most definitely give the IT01 some competition. Will throw on a better cable and better tips later and see where they go.

Where these loose out vs the IT01 on however it the lack of accessories and the cable is just a pack in cable w/ memory wire. Nothing special about them vs the IT01.  They are using the same aftermarket Sony hybrid knock off tips that was used in the A5.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> HK6 has a very nicely balanced spacious sound from bass to treble. Very engaing full bodied sound with excellent detail in all ranges. No shouty mids. Nicely detailed in all ranges with nice sparkle but not overly done either. They are not exactly neutral but due to them being balanced as well as they are. They are very versatile for just about every type of genre.
> 
> One aspect I haven't gotten into with the HK6 is how conforming the bass is to a particular track. If it is big and punchy in the recording it will represent like a dynamic bass does. If it is more for background percussion. It will stay in the background. It is the one aspect that BAs does extremely well and something I appreciate with the HK6 and the DZ12. Bass don't show it's brawn untill called for.
> 
> ...


Just reading this makes me so glad I bought the HK6 yesterday. I also got the Ear Studio ES100 and a balanced cable from Amazon to go with these. I haven’t been this excited for audio in a very long time.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know an earphone is very good when you hear your other earphones even more expensive ones and make you want to take em out so you can listen to the HK6 again. Lol. Look forward to see how you hear them SilverLodestar.


----------



## Vaughn

Hmmmm, I just purchased a set of HK6 and put "Head-fier" in the notes but didn't receive a discount. Paid $294 total, I've contacted the seller and hope they can refund the discount amount


----------



## manukmanohar (May 16, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Hmmmm, I just purchased a set of HK6 and put "Head-fier" in the notes but didn't receive a discount. Paid $294 total, I've contacted the seller and hope they can refund the discount amount



Please cancel the order immediately. You are supposed to put the code, and not do the payment fully by choosing to add a new card and not proceeding fully, going back (easier to do in the desktop vs mobile app, but I've stumbled my way through that in mobile app as well).
And then in the my orders , you will get this order as pending payment. The seller will update the price, and after that, you are supposed to complete the payment.

But, I think since you have already contacted seller, they will not proceed with shipping the item anyway, so you can always wait for their response.


----------



## Vaughn

manukmanohar said:


> Please cancel the order immediately. You are supposed to put the code, and not do the payment fully by choosing to add a new card and not proceeding fully, going back (easier to do in the desktop vs mobile app, but I've stumbled my way through that in mobile app as well).
> And then in the my orders , you will get this order as pending payment. The seller will update the price, and after that, you are supposed to complete the payment.
> 
> But, I think since you have already contacted seller, they will not proceed with shipping the item anyway, so you can always wait for their response.



They have already listed the order as shipped, not sure what I can do about it now. I'll wait and see how the seller responds. I didn't realize there was some convoluted path I had to follow to receive the discount. Perhaps they are worth the full price? I'm not sure I would have ordered them though had I known.


----------



## Lurk650

Vaughn said:


> They have already listed the order as shipped, not sure what I can do about it now. I'll wait and see how the seller responds. I didn't realize there was some convoluted path I had to follow to receive the discount. Perhaps they are worth the full price? I'm not sure I would have ordered them though had I known.


He may be able to ship a headphone worth the value of $100.


----------



## Ahmad313

Vaughn said:


> Hmmmm, I just purchased a set of HK6 and put "Head-fier" in the notes but didn't receive a discount. Paid $294 total, I've contacted the seller and hope they can refund the discount amount





manukmanohar said:


> Please cancel the order immediately. You are supposed to put the code, and not do the payment fully by choosing to add a new card and not proceeding fully, going back (easier to do in the desktop vs mobile app, but I've stumbled my way through that in mobile app as well).
> And then in the my orders , you will get this order as pending payment. The seller will update the price, and after that, you are supposed to complete the payment.
> 
> But, I think since you have already contacted seller, they will not proceed with shipping the item anyway, so you can always wait for their response.


and when the seller adjust the discount and change the price you will receive a notification via email and this is not a immediate action/response ,  you have to wait for a response from the seller ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Vaughn said:


> They have already listed the order as shipped, not sure what I can do about it now. I'll wait and see how the seller responds. I didn't realize there was some convoluted path I had to follow to receive the discount. Perhaps they are worth the full price? I'm not sure I would have ordered them though had I known.


Now you have to contact with the seller and tell him about the mistake you had made i am sure he will help you ,  Jim is a nice guy ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya the way they have to do the discount is not so clear. I wish the code actually got the price changed but I can understand why they did it that way. They are probably taking a tally of how many headfiers are getting the HK6.

So again you have wait till they change the price before you hit the payment.


----------



## Apputty

Vaughn said:


> Hmmmm, I just purchased a set of HK6 and put "Head-fier" in the notes but didn't receive a discount. Paid $294 total, I've contacted the seller and hope they can refund the discount amount




 
This was the screenshot they sent me.
So once you add the item to cart, don't make the payment. Add head-fier to the comments, just select other payments as in the screenshot and then message the seller.
They will then reduce the price and you will receive an email.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ya the way they have to do the discount is not so clear. I wish the code actually got the price changed but I can understand why they did it that way. They are probably taking a tally of how many headfiers are getting the HK6.
> 
> So again you have wait till they change the price before you hit the payment.


Actually it is not the fault of the seller because the app/website is designed from the Aliexpress not the seller so it is only possible way that a seller can give you a discount is as like Jim told you ,


----------



## Lurk650 (May 16, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Actually it is not the fault of the seller because the app/website is designed from the Aliexpress not the seller so it is only possible way that a seller can give you a discount is as like Jim told you ,


EDIT: Forgot there is no option to type in a code, only the coupons I guesss


----------



## snip3r77

Sorry for the asking this in the IEM thread

I have an LCD-X and geek pulse. The amp sounds thin and the bass is TOO punchy..

I'm looking at Mjolnir2  $849. I want to run balanced and also power my IEMs too.

Can I have a bunch of suggestion? Brain is a bit dry.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 17, 2018)

Has anyone tried the toneking t88k? I know that, we have discussed regarding this one a while back. Seems to be using 4 dual knowles driver per side (hence 8 BA per side).

Only thing is unlike some other brands, not even able to find any mention of this iem, in taobao or Chinese sites. So, I'm guessing it is sold in Chinese markets with a different name ??

Would appreciate, your feedback if anyone has tried.


----------



## Lurk650

manukmanohar said:


> Has anyone tried the toneking t88k? I know that, we have discussed regarding this one a while back. Seems to be using 4 dual knowles driver per side (hence 8 BA per side).
> 
> Only thing is unlike some other brands, not even able to find any mention of this iem, in taobao or Chinese sites. So, I'm guessing it is sold in Chinese markets with a different name ??
> 
> Would appreciate, your feedback if anyone has tried.


I don't believe TK is super popular, even on here. I've liked their past releases that I've heard. Their Nine Tails is supposed to be really good. I'd assume biting the bullet and ordering is the only way to find out, it's on Penon


----------



## daveyostrow

Vaughn said:


> They have already listed the order as shipped, not sure what I can do about it now. I'll wait and see how the seller responds. I didn't realize there was some convoluted path I had to follow to receive the discount. Perhaps they are worth the full price? I'm not sure I would have ordered them though had I known.



I made the same mistake. Seller said to wait for it to arrive and then he would take care of it... I don't see why I'd have to wait.


----------



## manukmanohar

Lurk650 said:


> I don't believe TK is super popular, even on here. I've liked their past releases that I've heard. Their Nine Tails is supposed to be really good. I'd assume biting the bullet and ordering is the only way to find out, it's on Penon



Yeah, only able to find reviews for Nine Tails. Still debating, whether it would make sense to bite the bullet. But, at least toneking and their earlier brand musicmaker, are well known.


----------



## Zerohour88

manukmanohar said:


> Has anyone tried the toneking t88k? I know that, we have discussed regarding this one a while back. Seems to be using 4 dual knowles driver per side (hence 8 BA per side).
> 
> Only thing is unlike some other brands, not even able to find any mention of this iem, in taobao or Chinese sites. So, I'm guessing it is sold in Chinese markets with a different name ??
> 
> Would appreciate, your feedback if anyone has tried.



Official taobao store of Musicmaker, I think. Usually I can find all their models here.

https://musicmaker.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.795166a7YKV4rV&search=y


----------



## dkarl403

I ordered the HK6 now and did as you stated, after only one hour Jim had replied and corrected the price to 219 USD, so I am very happy and eager to get my hands on this bad boys.


----------



## manukmanohar

Zerohour88 said:


> Official taobao store of Musicmaker, I think. Usually I can find all their models here.
> 
> https://musicmaker.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.795166a7YKV4rV&search=y



Thank you. It seems the reason I was not able to find them is because they are named "Toneking Tiankui" there. Unfortunately, no reviews in taobao also :/


----------



## Vaughn

daveyostrow said:


> I made the same mistake. Seller said to wait for it to arrive and then he would take care of it... I don't see why I'd have to wait.



They returned my email and let me know they couldn't do anything because I paid directly, oh well!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 17, 2018)

daveyostrow said:


> I made the same mistake. Seller said to wait for it to arrive and then he would take care of it... I don't see why I'd have to wait.





Vaughn said:


> They returned my email and let me know they couldn't do anything because I paid directly, oh well!



You guys should PM me. I will message Jim on your behalf. They are cool people. I think the reason why they will wait till you get the HK6s is because I noticed when you buy items from Aliexpress vendors don't fully charge until you actually get the item.

I went ahead and messaged Jim about your cases. Will see what he says.


----------



## Hoodini

Emelya said:


> What about Sendiy M1221?


Yeah, found those a while ago and they look great. Only problem is I'm unsure when it comes to less well known chinese iems. Couldn't find many reviews on google and realised that it's blocked in china, and baidu gives me a headache XD


----------



## Hoodini

handwander said:


> The Semkarch in the negative review above this post (lol) fits your critera. It uses the same filters as the L5 iirc.


Awesome. Do you mean you can literally use the L5's filters in it?


----------



## Hoodini

Can I ask how you all know about lesser known iems? I'm pretty new to the iem scene, and I've only found iems like the sendiy m1221 from really obscure google searches. Am I just bad at looking for them on google, or is it that most reviews are in chinese/on baidu as google is blocked in china?


----------



## Lurk650

Hoodini said:


> Can I ask how you all know about lesser known iems? I'm pretty new to the iem scene, and I've only found iems like the sendiy m1221 from really obscure google searches. Am I just bad at looking for them on google, or is it that most reviews are in chinese/on baidu as google is blocked in china?


The Sendiy 1221 was once popular a couple years ago on here I thought


----------



## Hoodini

Lurk650 said:


> The Sendiy 1221 was once popular a couple years ago on here I thought


Ah, I see. Thanks


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> You guys should PM me. I will message Jim on your behalf. They are cool people. I think the reason why they will wait till you get the HK6s is because I noticed when you buy items from Aliexpress vendors don't fully charge until you actually get the item.
> 
> I went ahead and messaged Jim about your cases. Will see what he says.


When you purchase something from Aliexpress app/website and made the payment your cash goes to Aliexpress account not to the seller ( buyers protection policy)  and Aliexpress release the funds to the seller when you confirm that you have received the order in perfect condition/quality OR if you never confirm but the protection period is over than they relate the funds to the seller so when you buy something keep your eyes on the protection period expiry date because after expiry date you cannot open a dispute if you encountered in any problem/issue with the seller ,


----------



## Emelya

Hoodini said:


> Yeah, found those a while ago and they look great. Only problem is I'm unsure when it comes to less well known chinese iems. Couldn't find many reviews on google and realised that it's blocked in china, and baidu gives me a headache XD


You can find several reviews here. Also you may search for the MaGaosi K1. It's the same as M1221, but I'm afraid that K1 is not available anymore, it was substituted by the K3 Pro (if I'm not mistaken). So you may pay attention to K3 Pro. There were a lot of reviews


----------



## Hoodini

Emelya said:


> You can find several reviews here. Also you may search for the MaGaosi K1. It's the same as M1221, but I'm afraid that K1 is not available anymore, it was substituted by the K3 Pro (if I'm not mistaken). So you may pay attention to K3 Pro. There were a lot of reviews


Yeah, heard a lot of good things about the magaosi k3 hd, but the filters are apparently inferior to the m1221's, and sendiy's have a lot more accessories.


----------



## crabdog

Hoodini said:


> Yeah, heard a lot of good things about the magaosi k3 hd, but the filters are apparently inferior to the m1221's, and sendiy's have a lot more accessories.


The Sendiy M1221 is not a bad IEM but IMO the Hifi Boy OSV3 outshines it in every way. It's an absolute gem.


----------



## ericp10

Great great synergy between M3s and LZ A5 (especially with new filters).


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Great great synergy between M3s and LZ A5 (especially with new filters).



Have you tried using the A5 with a balanced cable on the M3s? This is the cable I am using on the LZ A5. It is on there permanently.  Worth the cable upgrade to use the A5 in balanced.


----------



## Ahmad313

Hoodini said:


> Can I ask how you all know about lesser known iems? I'm pretty new to the iem scene, and I've only found iems like the sendiy m1221 from really obscure google searches. Am I just bad at looking for them on google, or is it that most reviews are in chinese/on baidu as google is blocked in china?


Here is the review of Sendiy M1221, 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sendiy-m1221.22476/reviews#review-18765


----------



## Apputty

Hi all,

I got my shanling m3s and I have to say it's a really nice player. I didn't have long listening session, so it's still early to tell.
 But it really sounds good, so I don't think my impressions are going to change much. 
I can also confirm one thing the hk6 sounds good and more open on shanling m3s... Not sure if it's just my mind, but I feel it sounds much better on m3s.
Can tell after I play around m3s and other iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I haven't had a chance to listen to the DZ12 since I got them. I have been burning them in 40 hours of the required 200.. 

First thing first. There is no way these are rated at 40 Ohms. I did a cable swap. Don't know if it is due to the silver being more capable but with my silver cable these are easily as efficient as the HK6. I was switching in balanced mode from the HK6 to the DZ12 and volume seems to be a little bit higher on the DZ12 to my surprise meaning it is actually a touch more efficient than the HK6. The HK6 is rated at 30 Ohms and my DZ12 at 40 Ohm. In any case.. So the BASS has decided to show up for the party. 

Listening to some Drake here I was shocked. Sub bass is in full swing. Bass is now a part of the mix. It was there on open listen but I don't recall bass this good or subbass this plenty. But you would figure with 12BAs on had there are at least 2 BAs dedicated for bass. And these have at least as much as the SD7 plus in the bass section. 

So from what I am hearing the sound of the DZ12 is like a super HK6. Sound balancing is similar but you get a heaping loving of detail from every range with big large wide and deep sound to boot. Using my N5ii in balanced mode here. The sheer scope of sound these throw out is immense for an iem. I am far from finishing my evaluation and I don't feel this is the end sound I will get. Back on the burn in they go but for now. The open box sound was unreal. Now it is in la la land. These things dissect every layer of the recording and thows it all at you at once. It is a crazy ass sound!


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> So I haven't had a chance to listen to the DZ12 since I got them. I have been burning them in 40 hours of the required 200..
> 
> First thing first. There is no way these are rated at 40 Ohms. I did a cable swap. Don't know if it is due to the silver being more capable but with my silver cable these are easily as efficient as the HK6. I was switching in balanced mode from the HK6 to the DZ12 and volume seems to be a little bit higher on the DZ12 to my surprise meaning it is actually a touch more efficient than the HK6. The HK6 is rated at 30 Ohms and my DZ12 at 40 Ohm. In any case.. So the BASS has decided to show up for the party.
> 
> ...



This is the ~$780 model?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes sir.

I went for this one instead of their 14 ba version. 

Just a gut feeling I had. Similar to the gut feeling I had with the HK6.


----------



## manukmanohar

SilverLodestar said:


> Just reading this makes me so glad I bought the HK6 yesterday. I also got the Ear Studio ES100 and a balanced cable from Amazon to go with these. I haven’t been this excited for audio in a very long time.


So, after a lot of internal back and forth, decided to go for HK6 instead of T88K. Placed the order yesterday night, and already the item has shipped. Coincidentally, I also have placed order for Ear Studio ES100, and am on the lookout for balanced cable (will probably get from VE clan)


----------



## superuser1

manukmanohar said:


> So, after a lot of internal back and forth, decided to go for HK6 instead of T88K. Placed the order yesterday night, and already the item has shipped. Coincidentally, I also have placed order for *Ear Studio ES100*, and am on the lookout for balanced cable (will probably get from VE clan)


Awesome, though i was hoping someone gets the T88k and try them. I shall be eagerly awaiting your impressions on the Ear Studio ES100.


----------



## handwander

The sound on these is probably bad but the design is interesting. Some kind of mutated IE800. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32873930412/32873930412.html


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Have you tried using the A5 with a balanced cable on the M3s? This is the cable I am using on the LZ A5. It is on there permanently.  Worth the cable upgrade to use the A5 in balanced.


Is there a pin equivalent?


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK sells the 2 pin version. I would look around on aliexpress to compare prices however. I got mine from penonaudio but they don't carry that 2 pin version. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5c85841&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## dkarl403

Dsnuts said:


> So I haven't had a chance to listen to the DZ12 since I got them. I have been burning them in 40 hours of the required 200..
> 
> First thing first. There is no way these are rated at 40 Ohms. I did a cable swap. Don't know if it is due to the silver being more capable but with my silver cable these are easily as efficient as the HK6. I was switching in balanced mode from the HK6 to the DZ12 and volume seems to be a little bit higher on the DZ12 to my surprise meaning it is actually a touch more efficient than the HK6. The HK6 is rated at 30 Ohms and my DZ12 at 40 Ohm. In any case.. So the BASS has decided to show up for the party.
> 
> ...



How is the bass/subbass on the HK6?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2018)

Bass is a part of the sound design on the HK6. It is more an enjoyable musical type tuning meaning it has plenty of bass impact and sub bass. Sub bass is not as pronounced as something that has a dynamic pushing the sub bass but does reach very low and has enough to sound complete even for hip hop with much sub bass in the recording.

What I find outstanding is that the bass has a way of dissapearing if it is not in the recording. Bass is agile and very punchy when called for. Very adaptive bass depending on the track. Really for the money it is not just the bass but the entire sound taken as a whole that is outstanding on the HK6. You get one of the most complete and euphoric type sounds and then you throw it on a spacious canvas.. End results is a very enjoyable sound.

I have and owned pleny in the price range and well above these are selling for from the sales prices and I can honestly tell you I have nothing in the price range that comes close to the sonic qualitites of the HK6. IMO not only an outstanding value, it is a absolute steal at this price.


----------



## CoFire

Is there a headphone you can compare the bass too if that's possible? The HK6 sound great, but I always find bass tricky with IEMS, either is too lean or if it sounds good, bleeds into the mids. I've kinda given up in them but I'm intrigued.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2018)

I don't find the bass to be bleeding to the lower mids the mids to bass transition is smooth on these.  I think it also helps that the mid band BAs are prominent meaning the mids on some earphones arent as wide sounding. Mids are excellent and is a focus on the HK6. NiceHCK house sound seems to put focus on vocals and instruments. This is very refreshing.  The bass has a good amount of emphasis but if your track don't have emphasis in the bass region it's not going to throw in any extra emphasis in the lower registers to show that it has extra bass like some phones can.

The sound balancing is superb on these. For cans. That is a good question. Musicality wise they do remind me a bit of my Fostex TH-X00 but with much beter sound balancing due to the mids not having any recession. Bass on the HK6 is not as emphasized as the TH-X00 but both these phones share a spacious sound. I would put musical enjoyment on equal playing fields here but the HK6 is not gonna cost you $400.

Hk6 is not the most technical and are not analytical neutral tuned, again the full bodied balanced sound of these just let you enjoy your music more than analysing it. If that makes sense. Part of the reason why they are so enjoyable. Vocals sound amazing on these due to the spacious nature of the mids.


----------



## chinerino

Is it worth to buy a 2nd DZ7 for 170 USD?


----------



## Dsnuts

chinerino said:


> Is it worth to buy a 2nd DZ7 for 170 USD?



 I would buy one at that price without a 2nd thought.


----------



## dkarl403 (May 18, 2018)

@Dsnuts how is the bass/subbas on HK6 compared to the SD7 hybrid and plus? Is there a huge difference?


----------



## Dsnuts

SD7 plus has the most amount of bass emphasis between the 3 models. The HK6 is similar to the hybrid model SD7 in emphasis. Maybe a touch more mid bass with slightly less sub bass compared to the hybrid. Similar from memory. Will have to do a better comparison later on tonight.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2018)

I actually brought the SD7s both the hybrid and the SD7 plus with me to work today. SD7 plus has the warmest signature out of all the recent BA based earphones due to ample bass end and the least amount of treble emphasis out of the 3 phones. . Has a surprising amount of bass for a BA based earphone. Sub bass rumbles like a dynamic.

HK6 has the best balanced sound vs the 3 and is more spacious sounding as well. They have better clarity and detail vs the SD7s, Can tell they use a higher grade of BA.

For the given prices all these phones are represented well. The SD7 hybrids was well worth the price i paid for them @ $135 the SD7 plus at $165.. But the HK6 at $215 I payed for them on aliexpress anniversary sale. I felt like I stole something.


----------



## jant71

I do think we need more nature scenes...





Fish in a pond, some lily pads. Very relaxing, I like it


----------



## dkarl403

Does the head-fier code apply only to HK6? And how long will Nicehck have the discount?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2018)

The head fi code is for anybody that reads this thread. You don't necessarily need to be a active member or in your case a new member.  You can get the HK6 with tips and case for $200. This price is for guys that own many mmcx cables already and don't need an extra cable but for $20 more you get an included cable that is a nice 8 core Silver plated copper cable with the HK6 priced at $220. This is the best deal since the included cable is actually a very good one and you can have your choice of connector type in either balanced or single ended.

Jim at NiceHCK told me the code is the code it is only for the HK6 no other coupons will work on it but know everyone that uses the code is getting an absolute bargain for this quality.  There should be no end date. Which was a surprise to me.


----------



## dkarl403 (May 18, 2018)

I have had a lot of earphones in my days, allways buying the most expensive ones thinking the higher price was talking for itself. Recently I stumbled over a thread about the KZ ZS6 and I saw that it had some really interesting reviews. Still I thought that for around 30 USD it cant be that good.

When the package arrived and I got my hands on them, and adjusted the EQ and started playing, I was blown away regarding how fun and powerfull audio signature you could get for 30 USD. They litterally played the crap out of a couple of much more expensive earphones on both bass/subbas, mids and when I got ridd of the spiking highs it also matched them on this point. The KZ ZS6 was an eyeopener to me that Chi-fi and other brands has developed ALOT. I cannot imagine how good the HK6 will sound if the budget ZS6 sounds that great.

I want to thank you @Dsnuts for your long and deep analyzis and comparing of these iems. I am more certain than ever that the HK6 is the right ones for me. Maybe I will get so satisfied that I end up with the DZ12.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 18, 2018)

I completely agree with your statement about how far the Chinese has taken the art of sound for the money.  I was a huge follower of Audio Technica and JVC stuff a few years back but everything these guys come up with cost a premium. Every time always for not all that much advancements from previous generations of same earphone models. They do nice stuff but your gonna definitely pay for it.

I find it refreshing to get the type of sound the HK6 represents with the money NiceHCK is asking for it. It is gonna surprise a lot of people that enjoy music in various genres. It is a very versatile musical sound that can be driven from a Iphone to amps. They scale to more power and nicer sounding stuff but the one constant is that they deliver the type of sound that is hard to find in this price range.

The way I see it. I like helping out manufacturers that are gonna give us enthusiasts the goods and not charge a premium. Don't know if you guys have noticed but the last 7 phones that are in my possesion are all made from Chinese manufacturers. And all of them perform excellently. The HK6 has opened my eyes to the possibility of just how good these guys tune earphones. Which lead me to buy the DZ12.

I have a stern warning for fellow headfiers that are wanting to purchase a HK6.  Once you get the HK6, they will make you very curious about their higher end semi customs. Believe me.


----------



## dkarl403

BTW. What size comply should I get to the HK6? Does it arrive with any eartips?


----------



## bhazard

Dsnuts said:


> I completely agree with your statement about how far the Chinese has taken the art of sound for the money.  I was a huge follower of Audio Technica and JVC stuff a few years back but everything these guys come up with cost a premium. Every time always for not all that much advancements from previous generations of same earphone models. They do nice stuff but your gonna definitely pay for it.
> 
> I find it refreshing to get the type of sound the HK6 represents with the money NiceHCK is asking for it. It is gonna surprise a lot of people that enjoy music in various genres. It is a very versatile musical sound that can be driven from a Iphone to amps. They scale to more power and nicer sounding stuff but the one constant is that they deliver the type of sound that is hard to find in this price range.
> 
> ...



When I started that Chinese Audio thread years ago, the aim was to find great sound amongst what people thought were "cheap", "crap", unknown chinese earphones. They started with impressing at the low end, while making strides toward high end. Now about 5 years later, they make incredibly good sounding low and high end audio. Pricing is also disruptive and makes you wonder just how much of a premium the big names charged for incremental improvements.

It actually made me interested in audio again, and hasn't slowed down one bit since. It has only gotten better. Now most are even starting to bring their stores to Amazon.

HK6 is on the way because of it, and I was at the front of the line for the LZ A5.

The one area they haven't gotten further in yet is headphones. There is a lot of room for improvement in that area.


----------



## Lurk650

dkarl403 said:


> BTW. What size comply should I get to the HK6? Does it arrive with any eartips?


Personally, Comply sucks, esp for BA


----------



## handwander

12BA CTZ? lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...-Earphone-DJ-Noise-Canceling/32877211024.html


----------



## ericp10

Just tried the DZ7 after a long break from it. I listened through the M3s. Well, it's still a mid-centric detailed monster of an iem with great bass due to the dynamic driver. It's not super bassy, but the dynamic driver for the low end brings it out as needed. But those mids are still as delicious as I remembered (digging deep for details in the vocals). So I don't think I need another multiple-BA iem from NiceHCK, but I can tell you guys this the DZ7 is still holding it's value and sound. I can tell you that it is holding true to its durability. I think I'm approaching two years owning it. It holds its own against the LZ A5 (different sound signatures, however, as the A5 has deeper constant bass and the DZ7's mids are more forward). Both are detail monsters in the mids though. If you don't a NiceHCK multi-BA iem, I would heed Ds advice and pick out one soon. Jim is a great gentleman to do business with. Happy listening.


----------



## chinerino

ericp10 said:


> Just tried the DZ7 after a long break from it. I listened through the M3s. Well, it's still a mid-centric detailed monster of an iem with great bass due to the dynamic driver. It's not super bassy, but the dynamic driver for the low end brings it out as needed. But those mids are still as delicious as I remembered (digging deep for details in the vocals). So I don't think I need another multiple-BA iem from NiceHCK, but I can tell you guys this the DZ7 is still holding it's value and sound. I can tell you that it is holding true to its durability. I think I'm approaching two years owning it. It holds its own against the LZ A5 (different sound signatures, however, as the A5 has deeper constant bass and the DZ7's mids are more forward). Both are detail monsters in the mids though. If you don't a NiceHCK multi-BA iem, I would heed Ds advice and pick out one soon. Jim is a great gentleman to do business with. Happy listening.


Hope theres some sight to HK6 VS DZ7 im stuck in between the both of them!


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> Hope theres some sight to HK6 VS DZ7 im stuck in between the both of them!


I think it would boil down to the kind of bass you prefer and if forward mids as per eric is your thing.


----------



## kova4a (May 19, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I actually brought the SD7s both the hybrid and the SD7 plus with me to work today. SD7 plus has the warmest signature out of all the recent BA based earphones due to ample bass end and the least amount of treble emphasis out of the 3 phones. . Has a surprising amount of bass for a BA based earphone. Sub bass rumbles like a dynamic.
> 
> HK6 has the best balanced sound vs the 3 and is more spacious sounding as well. They have better clarity and detail vs the SD7s, Can tell they use a higher grade of BA.
> 
> For the given prices all these phones are represented well. The SD7 hybrids was well worth the price i paid for them @ $135 the SD7 plus at $165.. But the HK6 at $215 I payed for them on aliexpress anniversary sale. I felt like I stole something.



Really, that's weird coz my SD7 Plus in not something i would call warm or bassy - in fact I'm glad I didn't get a pure silver cable for it coz it might have become unrealistic in tone. For me it's borderline neutral almost leaning to bright but because of the fuller notes with smoother edges it's not tiring. The bass is not as tight and punchy as I would like but one could say it is in line with the smoother overall sound. It's the sub-bass that is actually boosted, so I've lowered it down a bit and raised the lower mids slightly to make the sound more natural and balanced. The lower treble is also boosted but stops just before the point of becoming aggressive and the smoother notes keep it fairly in check without affecting the clarity too much. If one could say it lacks treble it's just in the upper treble extension, but it's not something everyone likes anyway coz increased upper treble always affects the blackness of the background as it showcases the hiss present in many recording, especially the good ones without the dynamic range crushed.

I resisted the HK6 and ordered the new flc8d instead coz I'm sure that like the flc8s it will be in a league of it's own in the sub-$300 range


----------



## snip3r77

Any balanced 2pin recommendations? if possible black in color.


----------



## superuser1

kova4a said:


> Really, that's weird coz my SD7 Plus in not something i would call warm or bassy - in fact I'm glad I didn't get a pure silver cable for it coz it might have become unrealistic in tone. For me it's borderline neutral almost leaning to bright but because of the fuller notes with smoother edges it's not tiring. The bass is not as tight and punchy as I would like but one could say it is in line with the smoother overall sound. It's the sub-bass that is actually boosted, so I've lowered it down a bit and raised the lower mids slightly to make the sound more natural and balanced. The lower treble is also boosted but stops just before the point of becoming aggressive and the smoother notes keep it fairly in check without affecting the clarity too much. If one could say it lacks treble it's just in the upper treble extension, but it's not something everyone likes anyway coz increased upper treble always affects the blackness of the background as it showcases the hiss present in many recording, especially the good ones without the dynamic range crushed.
> 
> I resisted the HK6 and ordered the new flc8d instead coz I'm sure that like the flc8s it will be in a league of it's own in the sub-$300 range


What are the differences between flc8n and flc8d?


----------



## dkarl403

Lurk650 said:


> Personally, Comply sucks, esp for BA



What is esp?  Any links to that? I just wonder what size the nozzle is so I can look for eartips that fit the earphones.


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> Any balanced 2pin recommendations? if possible black in color.


I saw some good black LZ cables 2 pin on AliExpress. Cant find the link now. will post if i do shortly.


----------



## kova4a (May 19, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> What are the differences between flc8n and flc8d?


Well, the 8n has tunable sub-bass, tunable bass and tunable mids-highs. The 8d has the exact same drivers but is just simplified and has only tunable mids-highs with the bass ans sub-bass fixed, bid the fixed configurations are actually the best ones IMO unless you want a bass light sound, so 8d for me is the better option as you get a cleaner look without having too fiddle with tweezers and change tiny filters and you still get the easy to use screw-down nozzle filters to alter the mids and highs.


----------



## Lurk650

dkarl403 said:


> What is esp?  Any links to that? I just wonder what size the nozzle is so I can look for eartips that fit the earphones.


Esp is short for especially. Comply kills treble


----------



## dkarl403

Lurk650 said:


> Esp is short for especially. Comply kills treble


Haha ok. Sorry för not understanding that directly.


----------



## dkarl403

@Dsnuts do you have any tips on what eartips that works best with HK6. Or what eartips that fit them?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Really, that's weird coz my SD7 Plus in not something i would call warm or bassy - in fact I'm glad I didn't get a pure silver cable for it coz it might have become unrealistic in tone. For me it's borderline neutral almost leaning to bright but because of the fuller notes with smoother edges it's not tiring. The bass is not as tight and punchy as I would like but one could say it is in line with the smoother overall sound. It's the sub-bass that is actually boosted, so I've lowered it down a bit and raised the lower mids slightly to make the sound more natural and balanced. The lower treble is also boosted but stops just before the point of becoming aggressive and the smoother notes keep it fairly in check without affecting the clarity too much. If one could say it lacks treble it's just in the upper treble extension, but it's not something everyone likes anyway coz increased upper treble always affects the blackness of the background as it showcases the hiss present in many recording, especially the good ones without the dynamic range crushed.
> 
> I resisted the HK6 and ordered the new flc8d instead coz I'm sure that like the flc8s it will be in a league of it's own in the sub-$300 range



It doesn't surprise me that your hearing different on the SD7 plus. Believe me when I tell you this but the SD7 plus changes in tone and sound all together with different cables and tips I have tried. Quite drastically at times. Let us know how them new flc8d sound when you get em.



dkarl403 said:


> @Dsnuts do you have any tips on what eartips that works best with HK6. Or what eartips that fit them?



I tried some of the included tips and some of the tips I had in my box of tips. In the end I use my JVC spiral dots. Highly recommend a box of them. JVC spiral dots have been the one constant on my earphones I use them on both my SD7s my HK6 and the DZ12.

So I was listening to the DZ12 again last night and I have to say the HK6 hold their own against them but that doesn't surprise me at all. I am certain you guys will be impressed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So a little message I got from Jim. He told me if you mess up on the headfi code. No worries just message them and they will refund the difference once you get your earphones. 

JIm seems to have some love for the headfiers.


----------



## Vaughn

Thanks for advocating for us DS, it's very generous of Jim to helps us out with the discount. Looking forward to hearing these!


----------



## snip3r77 (May 19, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So a little message I got from Jim. He told me if you mess up on the headfi code. No worries just message them and they will refund the difference once you get your earphones.
> 
> JIm seems to have some love for the headfiers.



Hi , I can't seem to look through your posts with regards to your recommendation on balanced cable. Can I trouble you to post a few?


----------



## superuser1 (May 21, 2018)

@ericp10 I have been enjoying the DZ 7!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2018)

Lol. So someone from the UK posted a thank you note to me from the most recent 5 star review on NiceHCK web site. Hmm I wonder who that is. 

*UK*
(0)
*Color:* With 3.5mm Cable *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping
Great headphones. Surprisingly good bass while mids are full but not overbearing and highs are solid. Build quality is great these feel nice in the hand and the cable is a good quality one that is worthy of these phones. All in all a very good purchase. Thanks Dsnuts!

On a side note I can see the Japanese and Russian enthusiasts wondering ,"who is this Dsnuts!" Lolz!


----------



## Lurk650

So they've changed AE tracking a bit since I last ordered over a year ago. Last status is Accepted by Airlines 5/18. What is usually the next status, left country or will it just show arrived in country? Prime shipping has spoiled me lol.


----------



## kw8910

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. So someone from the UK posted a thank you note to me from the most recent 5 star review on NiceHCK web site. Hmm I wonder who that is.
> 
> *UK*
> (0)
> ...



I think I will post the exact same review once I get mine! Let's see how many times your name gets in there..


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys need to thank Jim. He has definitely gone out of his way to show appreciation to headfiers. He knows about this community and how crazy we all are. 

Hey most of you guys haven't even gotten your HK6 yet. So you might be cursing me when you get it. Lol. 

Who doesn't want a good deal on something new? He is providing that for us but more than that something with some substance for your hard earned cash. Let me just say this. 

The more we get on board with NiceHCK stuff. The more he is gonna do all of us some favors. 

Including listening to some.. Ahaem. suggestions. Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

On a different note, some interesting observations on the DZ12 as I am burning in the earphones. They are sounding excellent as ever but. From the description page NiceHCK has these rated at 40 Ohms.

I am gonna say there is no possible way these are 40 ohm earphone. I have the Semkarch earphones next to them on my burn in station. Burning in on my Audinst MX2 out of one of my laptops. The Audinst has 2 phone outs putting out the exact power in each. One of the reasons why I love this little dac amp for burn in purposes. The Semkarch is rated at 32 Ohms. Similar to the HK6 at 30 Ohms.  

DZ12 is decidedly louder. Not only louder on same power but pushing 12 drivers? I am guessing more like 16 Ohms. I could be wrong on these but I am thinking NiceHCK has changed the design on these to be more efficient which would make sense pushing so many drivers. The other night I thought these were louder than the HK6 as well. I am certain now. 

Here is the crazy thing about the HK6. They come very close to the sonic qualities of the DZ12 when pushed from an amp. I was thinking before I bought the DZ12 if the DZ12 sounded anywhere close to how the HK6 sounds like when using my Black Label. That is what I was looking for.  What you know that is basically what I got. 

Guys that own the HK6. You want to push them to their peak sound. Try it out on an amp. Your gonna be surprised again.


----------



## DannyBai

He should be thanking us and you especially.  I’m sure he’s making good bank on these sales.


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> On a side note I can see the Japanese and Russian enthusiasts wondering ,"who is this Dsnuts!" Lolz!


Probably just the Japanese ones. A lot of the Russian guys on player.ru know about head-fi.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2018)

So a bit more info about the new Sidy BGVP DM6. They go for $200. A big jump for Sidy and it is clearly their flag ship model.


















 You can customize with a picture on it as well for $19 more.
BGVP M6 Customized 5BA Earphone Audiophile HiFi Monitor In Ear Balanced Armature Earphone 6N 8 Core Cable

22955+30017+ BGVP customized complex balanced armature= DM6 5BA flagship earphone.

along with 6N 8Core 400 wire audiophile upgrading cable, MMCX pin with 5000+ times test before release to market.

support customization, with the provided pattern and requirement note, will do a customization design, have the one and only version,

it takes 1 week (7 days ).



*Parameters:*
Name: BGVP DM6 5BA Earphone
Type: customized earphone
time to market: 2018-05-15
compatible: Android Windows IOS
wired control: yes
sensitivity: 122dB/ mW
type: balanced armature
impedance: 20 ohm
frequency: 10-400000Hz
with mic: No
connector: 3.5mm Aux
Cable: MMCX detachable
waterproof: IPX3
dustproof: IPX3



*Packaging :*DM6 earphone, 4 pairs eartips,cleaning brush,user manual



_



_


----------



## Dsnuts (May 19, 2018)

That graph. Lol. This could sound dang nice.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...4cabe65&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit more info about the new Sidy BGVP DM6. They go for $200. A big jump for Sidy and it is clearly their flag ship model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best FR graph ,


----------



## manukmanohar

Dsnuts said:


> On a different note, some interesting observations on the DZ12 as I am burning in the earphones. They are sounding excellent as ever but. From the description page NiceHCK has these rated at 40 Ohms.
> 
> I am gonna say there is no possible way these are 40 ohm earphone. I have the Semkarch earphones next to them on my burn in station. Burning in on my Audinst MX2 out of one of my laptops. The Audinst has 2 phone outs putting out the exact power in each. One of the reasons why I love this little dac amp for burn in purposes. The Semkarch is rated at 32 Ohms. Similar to the HK6 at 30 Ohms.
> 
> ...



I would posit that it may have to do with sensitivity, not necessarily impedance.
For DZ12, it is showing as
 Earphone sensitivity: 120dB/mW

For HK6, it is 120 dB/mW +/- 5 dB (very large variation)

So, maybe the HK6 you got has 115 dB/mW which would explain why DZ12 gives higher volume.


----------



## handwander (May 20, 2018)

A new tip type went on sale recently in Japan - SednaEarfit
https://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201805/18/44058.html
http://e-earphone.blog/?p=1274579

Made by AZLA and was included with their Horizon IEM model but now for sale separately. Haven't had a chance to try them yet. Look pretty wide. Some photos from twitter -








>


----------



## crabdog

handwander said:


> A new tip type went on sale recently in Japan - SednaEarfit
> https://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201805/18/44058.html
> http://e-earphone.blog/?p=1274579
> 
> Made by AZLA was was included with their Horizon IEM model but now for sale separately. Haven't had a chance to try them yet. Look pretty wide. Some photos from twitter -


Hmm 14mm for the large. That's a rarity and one I'm always on the hunt for. Hopefully I can get my hands on some of those.


----------



## zazaboy

The bgvp m6 looks good to bad the price is high


----------



## SilverLodestar

I’m so excited, my HK6 arrived in my country and should be here sometime this week. I also got the EarStudio ES100 yesterday and I plan on using the 2.5 balanced output for the HK6. Unfortunately, the balanced cable I bought is garbage and sounds awful. Anyone got some not-so-expensive recommendations on a good balanced cable from Amazon US (specifically one with earhooks)?


----------



## Apputty (May 20, 2018)

I got the pure silver cable from luna shop. I have to say it looks a little too "silvery" but  good quality as in its soft and flexible. Not completely sure about workmanship... The soldering and stuff like that doesn't give me too much confidence. 
Yet to try it out, so will report once I have a good listen.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I spent today writing about and you guessed it. The HK6. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-hk6.23110/reviews#review-20335


----------



## dkarl403

@Dsnuts will this ones fit the 5mm nozzle of HK6? https://www.ebay.com/p/Victor-JVC-E...m=222937866730&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Dsnuts (May 21, 2018)

Ya that is the very exact tip I have on my HK6.  It is worth buying a box of them JVC spiral dot tips anyways for your other iems but I love em on the HK6.

So I am expecting more of you guys that recently bought them to get the HK6 this week.  I am genuinely excited for you all. I have no doubts in my mind that you will very much enjoy the HK6 and that is what this hobby is all about. I look forward to how everyone hears them.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 21, 2018)

Apputty said:


> I got the pure silver cable from luna shop. I have to say it looks a little too "silvery" but  good quality as in its soft and flexible. Not completely sure about workmanship... The soldering and stuff like that doesn't give me too much confidence.
> Yet to try it out, so will report once I have a good listen.



As crazy as it seems. Silver cables actually need a full burn in for them to sound correct. This is coming from a guy that is a engineer working for space X by the way. Guy knows his sound and actually made a few silver cables for me. I would just let music play through the cable connected to a phone for a while.

From my own experience with silver. They don't change a lot in sound characteristics but do get more mellow in tone after the burn in while retaining a higher detil of whatever phone they are attached to. Look forward to how you hear your HK6 using them.

Silver brings better dynamics for the HK6 and slight increase in detail as well. Love how silver cables sound on the HK6.


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed a number of posts because they were discussing products that are not permitted on Head-Fi. This is a reminder that any products and brands associated with Easy Earphone (****, ****, ****, etc) are not permitted on Head-Fi. Indirectly talking about or alluding to said products is no different.

Thank you everyone for your patience and understanding while we went through the recent discussion.


----------



## Lurk650

My HK6 arrived in the US. Should have it in a few days


----------



## anindyameister

How does the DZ7 model stack up against HK6 ? Does the extra Dynamic driver extend the low end while the BAs maintain the mid and highs ? 

Also is there any bluetooth mmcx cable out there, which supports LDAC ? Only option I can think of now is to get the $125 Sony WIH700 bluetooth headset, and diy splicing in mmcx connectors. Potentially a bad idea.


----------



## handwander

handwander said:


> A new tip type went on sale recently in Japan - SednaEarfit
> https://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201805/18/44058.html
> http://e-earphone.blog/?p=1274579
> 
> Made by AZLA and was included with their Horizon IEM model but now for sale separately. Haven't had a chance to try them yet. Look pretty wide. Some photos from twitter -



Looking at some more comparisons on twitter, these are quite wide.

https://twitter.com/sounds_g00d/status/998539550199726081



>



They're also sold out everywhere


----------



## Apputty

anindyameister said:


> How does the DZ7 model stack up against HK6 ? Does the extra Dynamic driver extend the low end while the BAs maintain the mid and highs ?
> 
> Also is there any bluetooth mmcx cable out there, which supports LDAC ? Only option I can think of now is to get the $125 Sony WIH700 bluetooth headset, and diy splicing in mmcx connectors. Potentially a bad idea.


You can try the shanling m0 as well if you are okay to get something with a different form factor.
I believe shanling guys are working on ldac at the moment, but you can use it as a Bluetooth receiver and as a Bluetooth transmitter. Also you have a memory card slot as well. So you might not be a Bluetooth connection in the first place.

It's up to you what you are looking for. They are still sorting out issues with firmware, but it's worth having a look.
Better check head Fi thread for more info.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new...usb-dac-transport-es9218p-and-just-99.874859/


----------



## anindyameister

Apputty said:


> You can try the shanling m0 as well if you are okay to get something with a different form factor.
> I believe shanling guys are working on ldac at the moment, but you can use it as a Bluetooth receiver and as a Bluetooth transmitter. Also you have a memory card slot as well. So you might not be a Bluetooth connection in the first place.
> 
> It's up to you what you are looking for. They are still sorting out issues with firmware, but it's worth having a look.
> ...


That seems a pretty sweet device, but the receiver box form factor isn't exactly my cup of tea. I gave away an almost unused Fiio BTR1, cause I didn't like the ergonomics.


----------



## Dsnuts

We are back in full swing.


----------



## kw8910

Still burning these in...bass is not the deepest but not a factor for me, it still gave me goosebumps


----------



## Lurk650

kw8910 said:


> Still burning these in...bass is not the deepest but not a factor for me, it still gave me goosebumps


Are you actually in South City? Lol


----------



## kw8910




----------



## Ahmad313

Welcome back discovery thread


----------



## DcPlusOne

We need more impressions and reviews for the HK6 lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

It will come. I am certain more guys will get their HK6s this week.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a little news. I was told by Jim that there will be a new all BA iem soon. Will definitely let you guys know about what it is when released.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 22, 2018)

Something new











Specification:                                                                                                         
*TFZ QUEEN Dynamic Driver 2-pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi Audiophile* *In-ear Earphones*

*Description*

Upgrade dual magnetic circuit driver, extraordinary resolution


Clearly structured, incisively and vividly details
Violent performance, N52 magnet, Double magnetic circuit two frequency division
Nano-graphene diaphragm, different from conventional single-dynamic
*New generation of Nano-graphene diaphragm*


Brilliant, dynamic and vigorous presentation
Dual magnetic circuit two-frequency graphene driver features: exquisite and clear high-frequency details, relaxed and sweet vocal performance, deep low-frequency flexible processing, with strong potential to restore high-quality HIFI.
*Professional review curve, three frequency evenly and structured*


The new 2.5-generation graphene unit not only provides excellent HD resolution, but also excels in the low and middle frequency bands. The density energy is full and solid, and the timbre is loose and mellow, making each song ambilight and beautiful.
*Accurate ergonomic design*


Soft silicone material, ergonomic design
Wear soft and comfortable, enjoy music more freely
*High-performance wire, bright sound*


The standard 0.78mm two-pin detachable cable, the newly developed 5N oxygen-free copper wire is doubled in number. The outer layer wrapped shield winding material, providing a more high-definition signal transmission and lower impedance.
*Specification*


Driver: Dual magnetic circuit graphite dynamic & high strength magnet
Product material: CNC Aluminum Alloy & ABS & PC
Frequency response range: 5HZ ~ 40000HZ
Impedance: 30Ω
Sensitivity: 110dB±3dB
Connectors: 2-pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated
Wire: PVC+5N oxygen-free copper
Cable length: 1.2M
*Package*


TFZ Queen
 
They advertise ladies using these but hey I ain't afraid of dawning an earphone that says Queen on it! Lolz.


----------



## Dsnuts

Then there is this thing. Got me curious. 




New Zishan DSD AK4497EQ Professional Lossless Music MP3 HIFI Fever Portable Lossless Music Player AK4497EQ DSD Hard Solution

This thing is using AK4497EQ flagship dac chip and has balanced out as well. For $145-$159. Might be a killer bang for buck dap. Got some serious potential for a crazy good sounding player. Once I get back from my vacation might have to get one.


----------



## handwander

It's gotten quite a bit of praise. Can't stand the UI, personally.


----------



## dkarl403

@Dsnuts do you have a frequency curve för the HK6?


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't have any but I will ask Jim if they can provide one. 

That Zishan player heck if it sounds good I can put up with a basic UI. As far as I know that player is the cheapest dap I have seen using that dac chip. Same chips Cayin and Astell and Kern are using on their crazy expensive flagship daps.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Then there is this thing. Got me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only issue I have with this new model, is that the op-amp socket is between the two circuit boards - so you can only "_op-amp roll_" with standard DIP-8 packages, due to the tight spacing.  A lot of the _interesting_ op-amps are taller, or surface mount (and require being soldered to a DIP-8 header), which means they're thicker than a standard DIP-8 package.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 22, 2018)

I suppose the appeal of these DIY daps is their amp roll ability but for the price. I am still very intrigued. Considering Shanlings M0 while a gadget type dap and those will be worth getting for sure but sound wise I am betting on this player. Going from a mobile sabre dac to a flagship AK chip. That is a definitley a leap in chip level and for not that much more money than the M0 is my point.


----------



## dkarl403

I went for the m0 dap considering that ultra portable size. Planning on using it while training also. Will post review on both HK6 and m0. Do you guys have any tips on DAC btw, pricerange 200-400$?

Mojo? Oppo? Other?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been very happy with my IDSD Black Label. It is a swiss army knife of dac/amps. There is a new one that just came out. IDSD stuff you get your monies worth. I would read up on their stuff.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I have been very happy with my IDSD Black Label. It is a swiss army knife of dac/amps. There is a new one that just came out. IDSD stuff you get your monies worth. I would read up on their stuff.


The new one is the xDSD


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Then there is this thing. Got me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BTW - Wong Kuan Wae (builder of the "Blur" earbuds), has recently posted some impressions of the new Zishan DSD (AK4497EQ), on the Walnut and Zishan Enthusiasts Facebook group.
One thing to notice in the photos - there are 2 screws on each end, which allow removal of the end-caps, since the housing is a one-piece extrusion (rather than two-piece, like the other small DAPs/Amps), and the paired circuit boards slide in from one end or the other.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I brought my DZ12 to work with me today. Got a break from burning in. I feel they are very close to their end stage so far as burn in goes.

For the most part I am happy with them but they just don't deliver the bang for buck sound the HK6 does. It is a case of diminishing returns. These do deliver a higher end sound but not at the huge price gap from the HK6 to the DZ12. 

I enjoy the HK6 just as much and that is a testament to how good the HK6 are. Was listening to them while looking at our locked thread yesterday. This thread. Lol. Gone through some stages. I am happy you guys all are contributing to the debauchery that is our hobby. !

Definitely look forward to more takes on the HK6.


----------



## Zerohour88

dkarl403 said:


> I went for the m0 dap considering that ultra portable size. Planning on using it while training also. Will post review on both HK6 and m0. Do you guys have any tips on DAC btw, pricerange 200-400$?
> 
> Mojo? Oppo? Other?



DAC, HIFIME UDA38PRO DAC and the Topping NX4 DSD might be good choices? new Sabre chips and getting quite good reviews (though the Hifime is a bit barebones in its implementation).

There's the Topping D50 too, I like the looks.


----------



## gugman (May 22, 2018)

I can vouch for ifi xDSD, amazing little thing. Can't wait to pair it with HK6 ; - )

There is a dedicated thread here at head fi, you could check it out


----------



## BenF

dkarl403 said:


> @Dsnuts do you have a frequency curve för the HK6?


----------



## vladstef (May 22, 2018)

BenF said:


>



Funny, it's like a negative of what a proper frequency response should be. Have you ever seen bass bleed up to 2K? Was that even intentional?

Treble is probably not bad at all given that peaks are small, but everything else looks terrible.


----------



## Dsnuts

vladstef said:


> Funny, it's like a negative of what a proper frequency response should be. Have you ever seen bass bleed up to 2K? Was that even intentional?
> 
> Treble is probably not bad at all given that peaks are small, but everything else looks terrible.


----------



## bhazard

vladstef said:


> Funny, it's like a negative of what a proper frequency response should be. Have you ever seen bass bleed up to 2K? Was that even intentional?
> 
> Treble is probably not bad at all given that peaks are small, but everything else looks terrible.



How is that terrible? It looks very evenly balanced to me with the slight lower frequency lift I need.


----------



## zazaboy

We need more user impressions about hk6 ..


----------



## Ahmad313

BenF said:


>


Maybe am wrong but this FR graph doesn't match with the sound description of HK6(as i read the impressions from the different HK6 owners) , 
From where you get this FR graph ,???


----------



## BenF

Ahmad313 said:


> Maybe am wrong but this FR graph doesn't match with the sound description of HK6(as i read the impressions from the different HK6 owners) ,
> From where you get this FR graph ,???


I measured my HK6.
This graph does match what I hear.


----------



## Lurk650

zazaboy said:


> We need more user impressions about hk6 ..


Should have mine within the next couple of days. Super fast shipping from HCK.


----------



## Ahmad313

Lurk650 said:


> Should have mine within the next couple of days. Super fast shipping from HCK.


Hmmm that's nice ,  i am seriously interested to see your thoughts about the HK6,


----------



## Lurk650

Ahmad313 said:


> Hmmm that's nice ,  i am seriously interested to see your thoughts about the HK6,


I'm going in with an open mind, have been out of the ChiFi game for about a year now lol


----------



## HungryPanda

The HK6 might just get you back into the Chi-Fi


----------



## peter123 (May 22, 2018)

dkarl403 said:


> I went for the m0 dap considering that ultra portable size. Planning on using it while training also. Will post review on both HK6 and m0. Do you guys have any tips on DAC btw, pricerange 200-400$?
> 
> Mojo? Oppo? Other?



The Opus #11 is also very nice if you're looking for something portable with a battery.

Edit: My all time favorite portable dac/amp is the LH Labs Geek Out V2+ but I'm not even sure if it's still available. It was also quite expensive. 

Off topic: Nice to see another Dalkarl in here. I was raised in Avesta myself and have spent quite a few evenings in Säterdalen in my youth (that was a long time ago ).


----------



## DannyBai

Go with the graphs and don’t buy the hk6.  One person says it matches the graphs.  That persons hk6 is a dud imo since no one else’s sounds bad.  Maybe buying the first one of the batch was bad instead of the other way around, lol.


----------



## Lurk650

DannyBai said:


> Go with the graphs and don’t buy the hk6.  One person says it matches the graphs.  That persons hk6 is a dud imo since no one else’s sounds bad.  Maybe buying the first one of the batch was bad instead of the other way around, lol.


LOLWUT? Was the first part sarcasm?


----------



## DannyBai

Lurk650 said:


> LOLWUT? Was the first part sarcasm?


It’s all sarcasm since I find some of the posts ridiculous so I will be ridiculous too.


----------



## kw8910

Really enjoying these at the moment...

 


Takes me some time to really appreciate these...I don't have anything over $100 so the IT01 is the only thing I can compare it to. Bass on HK6 is very fast/tight, everything is crystal clear, smooth vocals, big and deep soundstage but not overdone. Apparently it's using Knowles BA's so this is a first time listening to these for me. It's ultra detailed with satisfying sparkle up top, more so than the IT01 which I felt had nice treble extension alerady. The biggest thing for me is the additional depth, layering, and resolution which was easier to tell with live instruments and vocals.

Listening to Malad - Chinese Man, starting monologue has great body, fullness to his voice. There is slight sibilance at higher volumes however, for example where he says "celebrate" among other parts, but it seems to be a byproduct of the brighter and detailed sound signature. It doesn't get to the point of harshness or fatiguing , but it's there for me, perhaps it will mellow out with further burn. It's more than made up by the larger perception of space and body in the drums throughout the song plus the higher resolution. IT01 has more sub-bass here, but the HK6 sounds more natural. In regards to that, I don't prefer one over the other, depends on the mood.

Good Mystery - Amber Rubarth, a recording showcasing live instruments and vocals working in space. What surprised me comes at the 15 second mark, some guy (not the singer) takes a couple breaths in the mic and never heard this before! My other IEMs sounded more like random noise. HK6 was detailed enough for me to instantly recognize the breath, likely male and perhaps with untrimmed nose hair?


----------



## Lurk650

Interested to see how the HK6 compares to my N40, I've done a lot of searching and can't figure out the brand of BA's in the N40, maybe an in-house design of AKG?


----------



## Vertinari (May 22, 2018)

How does the HK6 compare with similarly priced iems from more established chifi brands like the ibasso IT03 or qdc Neptune? Or even their newer offerings like the IT04, anole v3 that are double the price?


----------



## BenF

DannyBai said:


> Go with the graphs and don’t buy the hk6.  One person says it matches the graphs.  That persons hk6 is a dud imo since no one else’s sounds bad.



I've considered a possibility that my HK6 is a dud. However, both sides sound and measure the same.
So if one of the BAs in one of the sides is faulty, the exact same BA must be faulty in the exact same way on the other side - what are the chances of that?
It is what it is - not a horrible IEM, just an overpriced one.

Take a look at this blast from the past:




Next to HK6 is HCK UEs, a double dynamic. I paid 17$ for it (including MMCX cable!) couple years ago.
It has much better bass with amazing sub-bass extension (that double dynamic really pays off), clearer mids with more natural timbre.
That sound in HK6's shell could be well worth 100-150$.




HCK UEs is in no danger of becoming my daily driver, but its value/price ratio is off the charts. Cable alone is worth its price.



DannyBai said:


> Maybe buying the first one of the batch was bad instead of the other way around, lol.


When is it safe to buy a 200$ IEM? LOL.


----------



## snip3r77

Vertinari said:


> How does the HK6 compare with similarly priced iems from more established chifi brands like the ibasso IT03 or qdc Neptune? Or even their newer offerings like the IT04, anole v3 that are double the price?


That's a whole lot of questions


----------



## Dsnuts (May 22, 2018)

Well I would love to have the IT04 in my ears but due to the delay in production. I can't say. I am gonna guess they have a wider stage and probably more pronounced bass end vs the HK6 but the rest of the sound I have no idea.



kw8910 said:


> Really enjoying these at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent impression. You are hearing a full bodied mid section with layers of sound. It is something cheaper dynamics have a more difficult time reproducing. I am certain they will grow on you more and more.

The more dimensional and well recorded a track is the more impressed you will be with how the HK6 displays that sound.


----------



## DannyBai

Fair enough.  

My argument just happens to be that graphs or not, I hear these to be very good.  No bloated bass, no shrill highs, male and female vocals sound good, etc.  Yes $200 isn’t cheap but $200 based on reviews from people you trust is safe for me.  I’d love to experience this sound for cheaper so please keep the suggestions coming.  I’ll be the first to admit this hobby is loaded with overpriced gear and I’ve been burned more then once but not the HK6.  This thing sounds fantastic.


----------



## crabdog

DannyBai said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> My argument just happens to be that graphs or not, I hear these to be very good.  No bloated bass, no shrill highs, male and female vocals sound good, etc.  Yes $200 isn’t cheap but $200 based on reviews from people you trust is safe for me.  I’d love to experience this sound for cheaper so please keep the suggestions coming.  I’ll be the first to admit this hobby is loaded with overpriced gear and I’ve been burned more then once but not the HK6.  This thing sounds fantastic.


I'll put this out there again because it deserves more attention: The Hifi Boy OSV3. Don't be fooled by the name - this is a seriously good and mature IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2018)

HK6 and DZ12 
Two brothers from the same mother. I have to admit my normal rotation of earphones I listen to got a serious wrench thrown into it.


----------



## DannyBai

Yes, that is on my short list.  Interested in the tfz queen too all of a sudden.  I wish I was rich or all these earphones were 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## superuser1

DannyBai said:


> Yes, that is on my short list.  Interested in the tfz queen too all of a sudden.  I wish I was rich or all these earphones were 20 bucks a piece.


I was waiting for the secret garden by TFZ.. now im confused by the queen.

@Dsnuts It's time you get some fancy iem cases for your fancy iems!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2018)

Actually the mini otter box case that came with the DZ12 is very cool. Just big enough to fit the earphones and cables. I is approximately 2"X3" I always found the standard sized otterbox cases a bit large and are not pocket able.


----------



## handwander (May 22, 2018)

Don't think these are anything special sound quality wise but the design is nice.
http://artio-jp.com/en/products_detail1/
http://www.e-earphone.jp/ariteo/cu1


----------



## Vertinari

snip3r77 said:


> That's a whole lot of questions



I think it's fairly reasonable to ask for a comparison with chinese iems from more well known companies in the same price bracket, and those 1 tier above to get a sense of its performance.


----------



## bobay9

Just got my HK6 today.






First impression, HK6 together with my Shanling M3S give a very crystal clear sound with very high detail and wide soundstage, incredible vocal and perfect mid sound out of the box, only deep bass not good enough compared with my shockwave III.


----------



## Ahmad313

bobay9 said:


> Just got my HK6 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please after some burn in period share a detailed comparison with your SW3 ,   thanks.


----------



## gugman

while drinking my coffee this has been delivered


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2018)

I remember the bass not being the most optimal on open listen but @bobay9 is clearly hearing their potential. You are hearing them exactly as I was hearing them on fist listen. Look forward to everyones take on them.

So Jim says he will provide us with a proper graph of the HK6.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts = passionate headfi er


----------



## dkarl403

I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.


----------



## dkarl403

peter123 said:


> The Opus #11 is also very nice if you're looking for something portable with a battery.
> 
> Edit: My all time favorite portable dac/amp is the LH Labs Geek Out V2+ but I'm not even sure if it's still available. It was also quite expensive.
> 
> Off topic: Nice to see another Dalkarl in here. I was raised in Avesta myself and have spent quite a few evenings in Säterdalen in my youth (that was a long time ago ).



Ok, will look this ones up, haha, the world is a small place indeed. I was in Säterdalen yesterday. So you migrated to our nice norwegian neighbor country.


----------



## Lurk650

This is just a little off topic side note, was a bit frustrated couldn't track my HK6 via USPS site like usual AE orders. Jim used the, new to me, Standard Ali Shipping starting with LP. Figured out if you use the site Global that they link it will give you the USPS number in parentheses when you track it on there.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2018)

dkarl403 said:


> I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.



And I own the only real competition to these. Those have their merits but the HK6 those aren't. There is a reason why people are buying these. You will find out soon though.


----------



## jant71

dkarl403 said:


> I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.



Still, being a 6 BA earphone is not ideal and there will be a few times where it won't work well with their particular gear. Source/amp impedance of certain devices and that many armatures will give a bad result for some. It can be a bad match even if not a bad earphone.


----------



## BenF

dkarl403 said:


> I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.


You should go to a headphone shop and listen to a bunch of 500$+ and 1000$+ headphones from well known brands.
After that it will be much easier to believe that a 200$ store-branded headphone from an unknown manufacturer may not be a great value, just as well as the much more expensive ones can be equally disappointing.


----------



## handwander

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OUR...Fi-316-Steel-In-ear-Earphone/32877527667.html

So, who is going to test?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2018)

*Description*



*Tone and sound quality:*

The tone is partial for instrument. Three-frequency is balanced. The sound is clean. The balanced armature driver is slightly warm, good resolution. The image is clear. Low-frequency is with diving and flexibility. The sound field is a "theater effect" (a virtual sound field formed in the human brain). Sounds of all kinds of frequencies are better in texture, overall thinner, clear and sharp.
*Suitable for music style:*

Suitable: Popular (Europe and America & Mandarin), Folk Music, Vocals, ACG, Jazz, Blues;
Strengths: Suitable for symphony (size compilation), musical instruments, opera
Weakness: DJ/Dances, and so on music type which has a strong sense of need for bass.
*Acoustic structure: *

*Full frequency single balanced armature, non-conductor, low tone. *

Open hole balanced armature, compared with the traditional balanced armature, the voice is warmer, the mid frequency is fine and smooth.
*Horn-shaped cavity, theater effect*

Back-oriented air flow structure, so that the balanced armature bandwidth to get a qualitative improvement.
*MMCX detachable cable design, can change the cable normally, promote or change the sound quality of the earphone.
4-speed silicone eartips install position. *


Adjust the silicone eartips to different installation positions, change the sound field and position, and accurately adapt to different ear canals at same time.
Minimizes exquisite design, reveals manliness, cavity is full 316 steel, surface silver plating. It is the best choice for personal use, collection, and gifts.

*Specification*



Model: TINI
Impedance: 40Ω
Driver: 2*3*4mm customized full frequency balanced armature
Sensitivity: 95dB/mW
Frequency response range: 20-20000Hz
Plug diameter: 3.5mm

This is the issue with a lot of single BA earphones. Final Audio did BAs with bass but these clearly say they don't have much in the way of bass.. My Singolo Zero Audio did bass actually pretty good but spending this much on a nice looking earphone with no bass. I am out. .

I have to admit. They are cool looking though.


----------



## superuser1

I am just wondering how i am going to fit this in my ears.


----------



## Apputty (May 23, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> *Description*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came across Campfire comet on head Fi the other day.
That one is also a single BA and reviews say that it has sufficient bass as well.
I am actually intrigued by it. Resisting myself from spending again. Not sure how long I can hold on.


----------



## bobay9

Ahmad313 said:


> Please after some burn in period share a detailed comparison with your SW3 ,   thanks.



IMO, after 12 hrs burn in HK6 with my Shanling M3S, I would say overall soundstage, detail, and the vocal of HK6 a lot better than SW3 but SW3 still give the high treble and deep bass better than HK6 but let see after burning in 200 hrs I very curious to see how HK6 will change. 




Dsnuts said:


> I remember the bass not being the most optimal on open listen but @bobay9 is clearly hearing their potential. You are hearing them exactly as I was hearing them on fist listen. Look forward to everyones take on them.
> 
> So Jim says he will provide us with a proper graph of the HK6.



I really enjoy with HK6, especially acoustic & vocal music, I hope after burn in around 200 hrs HK6 will give me some more bass. 




dkarl403 said:


> I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.



Yes, it very difficult to believing and buy something that you never heard before especially IEM. 

IMO, it like a gamble to do this but the good thing is someone has been tested and reviewed this IEM already, so I could know the character of this IEM match with my personal music style or not. 
For HK6, I would say I win this gamble.


----------



## Dsnuts

HK6 is not gonna rumble your face off like a good tuned dynamic but after burn in they can hit them notes Just not the authority that a graphene or a carbon based dynamic can. 

There for the recommendation I gave to Jim about a possible future iteration of the HK6.  

Could there be a HK6 hybrid in the works? I have yet to see someone use a well tuned micro HD for the sub bass in conjunction with BAs. That would be something. Ala Sony MH1C or EDC sub bass. 


Apputty said:


> I came across Campfire comet on head Fi the other day.
> That one is also a single BA and reviews say that it has sufficient bass as well.
> I am actually intrigued by it. Resisting myself from spending again. Not sure how long I can hold on.



Supposed to be a good one. But for me at least I am gonna wait till the IT04 comes out. Will most definitely be my next purchase.


----------



## Apputty

dkarl403 said:


> I am having a hard time believing that the HK6 isnt valuable for its money after reading all impressions here and on Aliexpress. I am having a hard time believing that over 44 reviews and over 100 orders would have existed if this was a bad iem. I am having a hard time believing that this new 2018 model with 6 Knowles BA per side will be mediocre. I am also having a hard time believing that this would differ from NICEHCK other middle and high-end products (that also has a lot of good reviews). I am looking forward to hear this, and also see another freq. graph.


It's a personal preference. 
If you are ready to take a risk and try it out then just give it a try. I don't think graphs give you an accurate picture. Even with all the graphs, I don't think we can get to know how good the sound stage or if you get holographic 3d feel with graphs. But yes it gives you an indication or a fair idea on how it sounds and if it will have sibilance and stuff like that.
What I feel is, if possible, just go ahead and give it a shot.
Everybody hears differently, so finally is you who decides if it sounds good or bad for you.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> HK6 is not gonna rumble your face off like a good tuned dynamic but after burn in they can hit them notes Just not the authority that a graphene or a carbon based dynamic can.
> 
> There for the recommendation I gave to Jim about a possible future iteration of the HK6.
> 
> ...


I believe I will also wait until it04 is out in the market. Have read some comments saying it's really good and soundstage is really like an open back one. Hope I will be able to wait till then.


----------



## Apputty

Apputty said:


> I believe I will also wait until it04 is out in the market. Have read some comments saying it's really good and soundstage is really like an open back one. Hope I will be able to wait till then.


Am not sure if it's a hype, but I guess I am really looking forward for it04.


----------



## Emelya

handwander said:


> Don't think these are anything special sound quality wise but the design is nice.
> http://artio-jp.com/en/products_detail1/
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/ariteo/cu1


It seems that their design is determined by the "sound-in-front" effect based on the Helmholtz resonance principles


----------



## handwander

HUM (makers of the hypno amps) just posted this:


----------



## HungryPanda

By far the most amazing single BA I have, the NiceHck DT100:


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> Am not sure if it's a hype, but I guess I am really looking forward for it04.



Ya if you got your eyes on the prize. Stay focused. Lol. From all indications it should be the summer earphone to get. I know $500 is steep but this is one earphone I believe will well be worth that money. I got high expectations of the IT04. Especially since they took such a long time getting them to the market. I read rumors of the difficulty in producing them. It is actually a good thing they are taking their time to bring them to the market. We will see.

So this morning on my trek to work. I have a 1 hour commute I usually bring one of my players and several of my earphones with me to and from work. I leave my players on shuffle and let it surprise me and this morning I landed on this using the HK6.



Oh man the horns! So much awesome!


----------



## FunkeXMix

Just a thought. I suppose a good warranty is especially important the more drivers you have. Risk of failure goes up no?
Could'nt find any warranty info for HK6 at the recommended store:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32855827580.html
Sent them a question about it. Let's see what they say.

The EU warranty of 2 years only covers items bought in EU. So what Aliexpress claims under Seller Guarantee is incorrect:
The seller must comply with other relevant requirements (guarantee, return, etc.) that may be applicable depending on your location as buyer. For instance, in most EU countries you are generally entitled to a 2-year legal conformity guarantee and 14-day free return (please note that in case of return, the buyer needs to cover the cost of returning the products to the seller).


----------



## Dsnuts

So I see someone selling their SWIII.


----------



## dkarl403

Jays q-jays 10 year anniversary edition is my daily driver. Just listened to them för a couple a minutes ago. And I have to say that this is one of the most balanced earphones that I have ever heard. I am in audioheaven right now. I was lucky to get one of only 200 made. But they do have the regular jays q-jays and its the same internals as this.

Wonderful and crispy clear vocals. Balanced and punchy mids. And very well balanced lows and subbas even with only 2 BA. This was the part that surprised me the most.


----------



## DBaldock9

So, how is your trust level, when seeing this, "New NICEHCK MMCX Cable 2.5mm Balanced 8-core *Sterling Silver Cable* MMCX Cable Use For MaGaosi K5 LZ A5 NICEHCK HK6 HC5 DT300" on AliExpress?  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ble-4-Pole-Jack-Plug/1825606_32801345859.html

Do you think it's worth $110 (mobile app price), or is any better than the $40 - $80 _silver plated_ cables?


----------



## Adide (May 24, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> So, how is your trust level, when seeing this, "New NICEHCK MMCX Cable 2.5mm Balanced 8-core *Sterling Silver Cable* MMCX Cable Use For MaGaosi K5 LZ A5 NICEHCK HK6 HC5 DT300" on AliExpress?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ble-4-Pole-Jack-Plug/1825606_32801345859.html
> 
> Do you think it's worth $110 (mobile app price), or is any better than the $40 - $80 _silver plated_ cables?



Tldr: imo marketing bs.

Sterling silver is in fact an alloy, so highly impure silver after all.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterling_silver

Afaik alloys are worst (resistance wise) than pure metal even if the allied metal is of higher conductance than base metal. So 4N (99.99%) copper for example (random purity chosen) should be better, silver plated or not (silver plating is only used as a deterrent against external oxidation afaik).

Pure silver > pure copper (plated or not) > alloys.


----------



## jant71 (May 24, 2018)

Got my pair of the new Fender Puresonic Premium in today...




Saw some reviews in Japan and one here that say they are more than worth the $129 they go for. Got a new one on ebay for $49.99.

Have to say it does sound solid so far. AptX but it does sound better than my EX750BT with LDAC. $199 vs $129 though I got my EX750BT for $39.99. The Sony is neckband style and has the ability to use an auxiliary cable for FM radio listening and for use with non-BT players so it has been useful.

The Puresonic Premium does use the Fender 9.25mm driver from the better models and not that 8.5mm titanium one from their $99 cheapies. I agree with the reviews that they are pretty balanced. Not the big old Aurisonics like bass and with good tuning bottom to top end. Haven't heard it but the reviews did compare to the Rockets inspired model with the 6mm driver and say the Premium sounds bigger and a good bit better sounding even though the "Rockets" looking one sounds good to them too.

Comes with a cleaning tool, zip case, Sure Seal tips and 3 pairs of foam tips, the manuals, and USB charging cable. Only thing I don't really like is the way they wrap the cable around the plastic tray which leaves a kink in between the drivers and the control and battery pods which needs to relax to lay right(though tightening the slider does fix this). These do put the controls on the left side and there is a fourth button for power and voice assistant activation so the play/pause is also for calls/FF/RW and the volume buttons are only for volume control.

If you can get them cheap like me, I already say grab them if you are in the market(there is a wired $99 model that may compete well at that price but is fixed cable). They are IPX4 as well. Buuut, only 6 hour battery and nothing higher than aptX and AAC might not warrant the full price though they still sound good.


----------



## anindyameister

Any news on that Hisenior B5+ 5BA piece ?


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm still waiting for mine, evidently it has been in the air for 5 days


----------



## Apputty

@Dsnuts I caved in and ordered compfire comet yesterday and should be getting it sometime today. Will see how it holds up. This is the first time I am getting a campfire audio product. Probably this is the only one in my (200$) price range as well. 
Really curious how it compares to likes of hk6 and sd7s...



HungryPanda said:


> By far the most amazing single BA I have, the NiceHck DT100:


Hmm how does this compare with hk6?
Can it still give a decent competition or nowhere close?


----------



## Apputty

HungryPanda said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, evidently it has been in the air for 5 days


Waiting for your impressions.


----------



## dweaver (May 24, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Got my pair of the new Fender Puresonic Premium in today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some day I am going to try a Fender but so far they been to pricey for me. These look interesting but since I have the Mackie Mp220 and an Aptx cable already these don't have enough drawing power to make me want to switch.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> Some day I am going to try a Fender but so far they been to pricey for me. These look interesting but since I have the Mackie Mp220 and an Aptx cable already these don't have enough drawing power to make me want to switch.



I never got my BT cable as AccessoryJack couldn't end up sourcing one for me. I bought these with the refund. I decided to go another route, Hidiz AP80, instead of a BT cable anyhow. Was gonna get an M0 but AP80 has buttons and FM so it is more useful for me.


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, evidently it has been in the air for 5 days


Lol my HK6 left customs 2 days ago, in transport to USPS...10 min away SMFH


----------



## DBaldock9 (May 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> HK6 is not gonna rumble your face off like a good tuned dynamic but after burn in they can hit them notes Just not the authority that a graphene or a carbon based dynamic can.
> 
> There for the recommendation I gave to Jim about a possible future iteration of the HK6.
> 
> ...



I'm about ..._this_... close, to placing an order for the NiceHCK DZX-1+6 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...IFI-Monitor-Printing/1825606_32791660862.html ], which looks like it could be the Hybrid version of the HK6 -

*1. *Product Name: *NiceHCK DZX-1+6* In Ear Earphone Customized Earphone
*  2.* Type: In-ear 
*  3. *Brand:  *NiceHCK
  4. *Model:  *DZX-1+6
  5.* Impedance:16Ω
*  6.* Earphone sensitivity: 118db/mW
*7.* Frequency range: 10-20000Hz
*8.* Interface: 3.5mm
*9.* Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
* 10. *Weight: about 20g
* 11.* Color:  Other colors also can be customized, please contact us, thanks
* 12.* Whether with mic: No
*13.* Earphone Interface Type: *MMCX interface*
*14. Drive unit: 1DD+* *6BA drive unit*
*15.* Whether with earphone upgrade cable: Yes
* 16.* Whether with bass adjust switch: *With bass adjust switch*


----------



## Dsnuts

Apputty said:


> @Dsnuts I caved in and ordered compfire comet yesterday and should be getting it sometime today. Will see how it holds up. This is the first time I am getting a campfire audio product. Probably this is the only one in my (200$) price range as well.
> Really curious how it compares to likes of hk6 and sd7s...
> 
> Gotta let us know how they are. Look forward to your take on them.


----------



## anindyameister

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm about ..._this_... close, to placing an order for the NiceHCK DZX-1+6 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...IFI-Monitor-Printing/1825606_32791660862.html ], which looks like it could be the Hybrid version of the HK6 -
> 
> *1. *Product Name: *NiceHCK DZX-1+6* In Ear Earphone Customized Earphone
> *  2.* Type: In-ear
> ...


What's a bass adjust switch ? something like LZ big dipper ? Also what's the difference b/w this DZX  and DZ7 ?


----------



## Dsnuts

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm about ..._this_... close, to placing an order for the NiceHCK DZX-1+6 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...IFI-Monitor-Printing/1825606_32791660862.html ], which looks like it could be the Hybrid version of the HK6 -
> 
> *1. *Product Name: *NiceHCK DZX-1+6* In Ear Earphone Customized Earphone
> *  2.* Type: In-ear
> ...



Could be worth the cash. Let us know how they are if you get em. I can attest to these semi custom quality. Each one hand made by a seasoned pro. And you can choose which plate. 
However. I would actually wait a bit till they have a big sale. If you can wait.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Could be worth the cash. Let us know how they are if you get em. I can attest to these semi custom quality. Each one hand made by a seasoned pro. And you can choose which plate.
> However. I would actually wait a bit till they have a big sale. If you can wait.



The plate I prefer is the "Stable Wood version", which looks like petrified wood -
.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 24, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm about ..._this_... close, to placing an order for the NiceHCK DZX-1+6 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...IFI-Monitor-Printing/1825606_32791660862.html ], which looks like it could be the Hybrid version of the HK6 -
> 
> *1. *Product Name: *NiceHCK DZX-1+6* In Ear Earphone Customized Earphone
> *  2.* Type: In-ear
> ...


 If i am not wrong, you'll find that in the gleam dz9 thread, people have bought a similar hybrid with bass adjust switch, and found  it to be not good at all.

Unless, of course this is a new 2018 model, (although the description still says 2017) where they might have changed the tuning. So, just check around before placing the order.

*Edit*: It was the DZX-1+8


----------



## DBaldock9

anindyameister said:


> What's a bass adjust switch ? something like LZ big dipper ? Also what's the difference b/w this DZX  and DZ7 ?



I'm not sure about the Bass Adjust Switch, since they don't really explain it in the listing.

The DZX-1+6 ($325) has:
*  5.* Impedance:16Ω 
*  6.* Earphone sensitivity: 118db/mW
*7.* Frequency range: 10-20000Hz
*14.Drive unit: 1DD+* *6BA drive unit*
*16.* Whether with bass adjust switch: *With bass adjust switch*

The DZ7 ($358) has:
*  5.* Impedance: 22Ω 
*  6.* Earphone sensitivity: 115db/mW
*7.* Frequency range: 15-25000Hz
*15.* *Drive unit: 1DD+ 6BA drive unit *

It appears the main difference is that the DZX-1+6 is more efficient (3dB is equal to doubling the power), and goes a bit lower in the Bass --- and the DZ7 has a bit higher impedance, and goes higher in the Treble.


----------



## Wil

I had the DZ7 and found it to be horrible. 

While it was clear and rather detailed it had close to zero midbass nor bass. 

I was about to pull the trigger on the HK6 but decided against it and went for the IT04 instead ( which i had the pleasure of testing - it was excellent ).


----------



## DBaldock9

What have you heard about the 2018 ToneKing T88K - Custom Made 8 Knowles Balanced Armature Earphones?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ifi-Music-Monitor-Stereo-DIY/32862468614.html


----------



## manukmanohar

DBaldock9 said:


> What have you heard about the 2018 ToneKing T88K - Custom Made 8 Knowles Balanced Armature Earphones?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ifi-Music-Monitor-Stereo-DIY/32862468614.html



This was the IEM, i was seriously considering to buy. Toneking (earlier musicmaker) as a brand, has launched pretty good iems in the past. However, i was not able to find any reviews of this, even in the chinese sites.


----------



## Apputty

Got my campfire comet.
First impressions, if people call it hk6s brother, I wouldn't be surprised.The sound tuning is very similar I feel.
The first difference I could feel is that the vocals are a bit more forward. That also makes it feel more detailed. 
I will give it some time to get used to the sound and do a detailed comparison with hk6.
I am really surprised by what this single BA iem can do.


----------



## handwander (May 25, 2018)

Who needs a single BA when you can have 8!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CTZ...e-Canceling-Monitor-Earphone/32878052248.html
Quantity not quality, right?

Also, new silver cable on Penon's shop - 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...arbud-Earphone-Cable/1994049_32878437598.html


----------



## DBaldock9 (May 25, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> This was the IEM, i was seriously considering to buy. Toneking (earlier musicmaker) as a brand, has launched pretty good iems in the past. However, i was not able to find any reviews of this, even in the chinese sites.



Well, I see more information about the T88K on the Penon webstore, which means the Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store listing is misleading.  They say, "... 8BA knowles 16 Drivers ...", but according to the Penon site, there's only 8 drivers, 4 in each housing.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TON...ophile-In-ear-Earphones-IEMS/32864177560.html
.
*Specification：*

Driver: 2* Knowles 30265（mids and bass）+ 2 *Knowles 30017（treble）
Impedance: 16ohm
Sensitivity: 110dB
Frequency response：15-45000HZ
Connector: MMCX
Plug: 3.5mm
Cable: 1.2M silver-plated cable


----------



## Dsnuts (May 25, 2018)

Well they are all dual BAs so technically 8BAs per side.

So apparently Jim and NiceHCK is taking my suggestion very seriously. 

They are actively researching a dynamic for a possible HK6 hybrid.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Well they are all dual BAs so technically 8BAs per side.
> 
> So apparently Jim and NiceHCK is taking my suggestion very seriously.
> 
> They are actively researching a dynamic for a possible HK6 hybrid.



Ah, I see what you mean - so 4x Dual BA drivers per housing.
http://www.knowles.com/eng/Products...ries/Hearing-instrument-receivers/DTEC-series
http://www.knowles.com/eng/Products...ations/TWFK-series-balanced-armature-speakers


----------



## gugman (May 25, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So I see someone selling their SWIII.



I wonder whom it might be 

one or two more days before I post anything


----------



## Lurk650

HK6 out for delivery


----------



## Dsnuts

gugman said:


> I wonder whom it might be
> 
> one or two more days before I post anything











Lurk650 said:


> HK6 out for delivery


----------



## Lurk650

Delivered but won't be home for a couple hours


----------



## Ahmad313

gugman said:


> I wonder whom it might be
> 
> one or two more days before I post anything


That can be bobay9 ,  i guess ,


----------



## bobay9

Ahmad313 said:


> That can be bobay9 ,  i guess ,



I would say I fall in love with HK6 but I will keep SWIII for my reference


----------



## Dsnuts (May 25, 2018)

@thejoker13
Somehow I doubt this. I think more people would have given them negative press. I bought my pair on discount as well. I did ask him about variations in drivers and design and he has confirmed to me that each HK6 is exactly the same.

From Jim
"We have about 150 Japanese buyers got the HK6，all provide good feedback."

I can however see a few falling though the cracks. If any of you guys that get the HK6 feel there is something off to the sound I would not hesitate to contact Jim.

Thus far they have done everything in their power to appease the customer and that is something I can't say about a lot of them Chinese vendors.

Plus if I had any inclination that they would botch up on the QC of my DZ12 there was no way I was gonna spend that kind of money on them. Both earphones are high quality as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ahmad313

bobay9 said:


> I would say I fall in love with HK6 but I will keep SWIII for my reference


That's nice  ,   my guess goes wrong  ,


----------



## chinerino

OH well! gonna pull the trigger on Dz7! getting them at 170 USD!


----------



## Dsnuts

Good deal for certain.


----------



## chinerino

Dsnuts said:


> Good deal for certain.


Yeah i was intending to tryout new offerings from jim but oh well this deal is too good! hope the Dz7 dont disappoint!


----------



## Lurk650 (May 25, 2018)

I'll hold my detailed sound impressions til they have burned in a bit. Listened for about an hour. These, at the moment, are not very forgiving of poorly recorded music. Hearing some things I haven't heard before in my music. Hoping lowest registers of bass pick up a bit.

Build is very nice. Isolation is the best Ive ever had lol. Guessing it's fully sealed plus the shape. Using KZ Stars ATM. Been tip rolling a bit.

Triton8 Hybrid cables with Pioneer 300R


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> @thejoker13
> Somehow I doubt this. I think more people would have given them negative press. I bought my pair on discount as well. I did ask him about variations in drivers and design and he has confirmed to me that each HK6 is exactly the same.
> 
> From Jim
> ...


I hope you're right. I'd love to get a pair, if I knew for certain that they'd be like the pair you received. I know how happy you are with yours! I'm going to wait and see how some of the other impressions turn out, as it seems like a good amount of Headfi members have been snapping them up.


----------



## thejoker13

I also really hope someone (other than me, as my wallet has been fighting with me lately) gets the Toneking T88K or the Toneking T66S and gives their impressions. I look at them everyday and wonder what they're like. I LOVE my nine tails and wonder what they could do with their flagships.


----------



## anindyameister

chinerino said:


> Yeah i was intending to tryout new offerings from jim but oh well this deal is too good! hope the Dz7 dont disappoint!


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...rphones-pg2366.586909/page-2153#post-12730705


----------



## Lurk650

The HK6, are tip picky. Like really tip picky. I finally settled on Small Wide Symbios. I never use these tips lol. So glad I have them, sound was seeming a bit off, like a lack of cohesion throughout the frequencies. Now everything comes together nicely painting a beautiful picture of sound for my brain. Using JLab Audio Burn In track has definitely brought the lower registers of bass to life.


----------



## Lurk650 (May 27, 2018)

Considering that I was finding success with Small Symbio I swapped on Small KZ Stars (Black). Yeah, deep insertion is what these HK6 need for me. If they aren't deep I find a lack of clarity in the mids. Pretty drastic difference.

$10 Amazon coupon and $6 Amazon Visa rewards means $6 shipped for the MS Spiral Dots. Gonna give them a try Tuesday.


----------



## menuki

Does anyone own the NiceHCK HK6 and the IMR R1, if yes, could someone do a quick comparison?

Furthermore, I've noticed that the NiceHCK Bro, which is a 1 DD and 1 BA IEM, has a rather big vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't so I'm a bit worried about pressure build-up. So far every IEM I've owned had some kind of vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't seem to have any vent at all? Does anyone experience issues through this, I'm a bit hesitant to order them.


----------



## kova4a

menuki said:


> Does anyone own the NiceHCK HK6 and the IMR R1, if yes, could someone do a quick comparison?
> 
> Furthermore, I've noticed that the NiceHCK Bro, which is a 1 DD and 1 BA IEM, has a rather big vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't so I'm a bit worried about pressure build-up. So far every IEM I've owned had some kind of vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't seem to have any vent at all? Does anyone experience issues through this, I'm a bit hesitant to order them.


HK6 uses only BA drivers and they don't need to be vented like dynamic drivers


----------



## menuki

kova4a said:


> HK6 uses only BA drivers and they don't need to be vented like dynamic drivers



Really. Makes me wonder though, why would 64Audio implement something like a vent specifically made for BS's if they don't require it? =) Well, guess I'll just try them and see if I run into any issues.


----------



## kova4a

menuki said:


> Really. Makes me wonder though, why would 64Audio implement something like a vent specifically made for BS's if they don't require it? =) Well, guess I'll just try them and see if I run into any issues.


Dynamic drivers need air flow in order to move the diaphragm of the drivers and also to prevent driver flex, which doesn't affect BAs. As far as Adel and similar innovations introduced in the last few years go - they are designed to reduce pneumatic pressure, but they aren't simple vent holes. And aside from a couple of companies experimenting in this regard, 99% of the manufacturers still implement zero vents - just look at the bulk of TOTL universal iems and ciems. The only exception is hybrids, because they have dynamic drivers, but purely BA-based gear doesn't need to be vented.


----------



## menuki

kova4a said:


> Dynamic drivers need air flow in order to move the diaphragm of the drivers and also to prevent driver flex, which doesn't affect BAs. As far as Adel and similar innovations introduced in the last few years go - they are designed to reduce pneumatic pressure, but they aren't simple vent holes. And aside from a couple of companies experimenting in this regard, 99% of the manufacturers still implement zero vents - just look at the bulk of TOTL universal iems and ciems. The only exception is hybrids, because they have dynamic drivers, but purely BA-based gear doesn't need to be vented.



Thank you so much for your reply.  You're right, I really wasn't taking a hard look at the more expensive UIEM's. I'm rather exited to try them, never listened to an all-only BA IEM. Let's see if they can beat the IMR R1's or make for a decent sidekick.


----------



## chinerino

menuki said:


> Really. Makes me wonder though, why would 64Audio implement something like a vent specifically made for BS's if they don't require it? =) Well, guess I'll just try them and see if I run into any issues.


just saying, there are BAs that has vents e.g. Shure535/LTD/LTD J ,Custom Art MusicTwo, 1964, i think they might be on to something


----------



## kova4a

chinerino said:


> just saying, there are BAs that has vents e.g. Shure535/LTD/LTD J ,Custom Art MusicTwo, 1964, i think they might be on to something


As I said, BAs by design don't need vent holes. Of course, there are certain exceptions, but again - they are rather for tuning and dampening effect rather than being designed to reduce pressure with the exception of the Adel and similar modules (which aren't simple vent holes). Like for instance the custom art two, which has a vented receiver for better bass response or like with other iems using smaller BAs where a vent hole may be introduced to increase the incoming air and effectively increase the loudness as small BAs often times can't move much air.


----------



## superuser1

Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones



Nice! How much are they?


----------



## bhazard

Dsnuts said:


> Graph argument is enthralling and all but lets take it to the sound science forums. I am sure more people can chime in there. Discovery thread is not the place for this is all I am saying.



I disagree. I just got my HK6 and I find the mids very muddy out of the box. The graph is essential in showing if we have different or defective HK6s, because I'm not very happy either right now. Measurements are cold, hard facts and more important than flowery words or feelings.


----------



## geagle

@superuser1 they look interesting... the switch looks exactly like the one on the LZ Big Dipper, BTW (not saying it is the same, inside)


----------



## Dsnuts

bhazard said:


> I disagree. I just got my HK6 and I find the mids very muddy out of the box. The graph is essential in showing if we have different or defective HK6s, because I'm not very happy either right now. Measurements are cold, hard facts and more important than flowery words or feelings.



Hmm that is strange. I wound never describe the mids being muddy. Even on open listen. I am wondering if there is a variation in the tuning. Will PM you.


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> Nice! How much are they?


Around $140


----------



## thejoker13

bhazard said:


> I disagree. I just got my HK6 and I find the mids very muddy out of the box. The graph is essential in showing if we have different or defective HK6s, because I'm not very happy either right now. Measurements are cold, hard facts and more important than flowery words or feelings.


This is troubling for me. It's bothered me ever since Jim told me that Knowles AND Chinese made BA's are used on the HK6, and he's told other people that only Knowles are used. That leads me to believe that maybe people are getting cheaply made ones now that they're being offered at a discounted rate. Did you order yours before the discount was announced? I'm not trying to stir up anything, but I am genuinely concerned about what I'd receive if I ordered them now. I trust your ears @bhazard and value your opinions and impressions.


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> Around $140



Interesting, I'm looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Lurk650

menuki said:


> Does anyone own the NiceHCK HK6 and the IMR R1, if yes, could someone do a quick comparison?
> 
> Furthermore, I've noticed that the NiceHCK Bro, which is a 1 DD and 1 BA IEM, has a rather big vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't so I'm a bit worried about pressure build-up. So far every IEM I've owned had some kind of vent, the NiceHCK HK6 doesn't seem to have any vent at all? Does anyone experience issues through this, I'm a bit hesitant to order them.


LIke I said yesterday, I actually get pressure build up with the HK6, you need to tip roll. Even when using the Small Symbios when I walk around I notice the pressure in my ears. Switching to Small KZ Stars has fixed that at the cost of a little less isolation due to no memory foam core. 



bhazard said:


> I disagree. I just got my HK6 and I find the mids very muddy out of the box. The graph is essential in showing if we have different or defective HK6s, because I'm not very happy either right now. Measurements are cold, hard facts and more important than flowery words or feelings.



Go for a smaller wide tip and also burn in. Like I said yesterday I heard a less than satisfactory midrange as well on my open listen but the change of going to smaller tips (Small Wide Symbio & Small KZ Star) made a very drastic difference. The burn in allowed the bass bloat to lessen quite a bit and the subbass extension to greatly increase. Sounds a lot more balanced overall now.


----------



## BenF (May 27, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> This is troubling for me. It's bothered me ever since Jim told me that Knowles AND Chinese made BA's are used on the HK6, and he's told other people that only Knowles are used. That leads me to believe that maybe people are getting cheaply made ones now that they're being offered at a discounted rate. Did you order yours before the discount was announced? I'm not trying to stir up anything, but I am genuinely concerned about what I'd receive if I ordered them now. I trust your ears @bhazard and value your opinions and impressions.


I don't think NiceHCK is selling different versions (even unknowingly). At least there is no proof that this is what's happening.
My raw measurement is very similar to the one NiceHCK provided, at least up to 6.5kHz.
His measurement shows a much higher rise to 8kHz (about 10-12dB), which should make the mids sound even more recessed than on my HK6.
It would also make a super aggressive treble.
I think this difference around 8kHz is simply due to using different measurement heads - his compensation curve may bring the 8kHz back down, if he'll post a compensated graph.



Lurk650 said:


> ...
> Go for a smaller wide tip and also burn in. Like I said yesterday I heard a less than satisfactory midrange as well on my open listen but the change of going to smaller tips (Small Wide Symbio & Small KZ Star) made a very drastic difference. The burn in allowed the bass bloat to lessen quite a bit and the subbass extension to greatly increase. Sounds a lot more balanced overall now.


No burn-in can get rid of a 13dB midbass hump - that's how big is the rise from 1.8kHz to 200Hz.


----------



## Dsnuts

For the life of me I am actively trying to make my HK6 sound muddy. I have tried at least 20 pairs of different tips. Including the provided stock silicones and double flanges.

Not a single pair yielded any type of muddy sound on my HK6. I am not ruling out that some folks are getting bad pairs of HK6. I tried some Sony hybrid knock offs LZ A5 tips. The tips don't actually fit all the way in. They only sit on the lip of the nozzle on the HK6.  These are the opposite of the Spiral dots I have been using in that they have a narrow 2mm opening on the nozzle vs the 5mm on the Spiral dots. And I figured for certain I would get some messing of the frequencies. It does push vocals and treble a bit more forward in the mix but otherwise I was most certain these would yield some type of muddy response. I am just not hearing it. 

I tried using the included double flanges and those just don't fit right for me. Had no bass and a lot of that fullness I am used to on the HK6 was completely gone.


----------



## Lurk650

With the HK6, listen to 5FDP which is mastered poorly and it's pretty much unbearable. Put on Gotye "Hearts a Mess" which is mixed and mastered really good and it sounds fantastic. Not forgiving at all


----------



## Dsnuts

What are you using for a source?


----------



## Apputty

superuser1 said:


> Around $140


These look really good. Waiting for your impressions.


----------



## Apputty (May 27, 2018)

I have to say these comet are really Growing on me now.
I think I prefer this over the other iems.
Even though it has similarities with hk6, I have to say I have started liking this more than hk6 after some brain burn in.
It doesn't have too much boosted mid bass, but at the same time you get enough punch. There is good amount of details as well.
But if you are looking for dynamic driver level low end then this might not be the right choice.
Overall I feel this is a really great offering from campfire audio for 200 USD.
 Also coming from campfire audio you wouldn't have much QC issues.
Being a single BA no coherence issues as well.
You don't have to worry about changing cable as they already provide decent cables.
You might have to play around with tips just to make sure you get good seal and something like spinfits can help bring out a little bit more bass.
So I feel in some ways this is a safer bet than hk6.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> What are you using for a source?


Mine is running directly from my 300R balanced with a Hybrid cable (Copper/Silver)


----------



## Apputty

Lurk650 said:


> Mine is running directly from my 300R balanced with a Hybrid cable (Copper/Silver)


This was exactly like what I had with pioneer xdp30r. Really didn't like the sound of it from pioneer xdp30r balanced. I tried some other DAP and it did sound better. Also I know it's kind of stupid but after a little burn in, it did sound better on my pioneer xdp30r.
I don't even know if the is any burn in for BA based iem, but it did sound better, not sure if I got used to the sound or if changed over time.

So I would suggest you to try running it out of some other source for some time and see how it sounds. Also try some burn in tracks give it some time and then try again.


----------



## bhazard

thejoker13 said:


> This is troubling for me. It's bothered me ever since Jim told me that Knowles AND Chinese made BA's are used on the HK6, and he's told other people that only Knowles are used. That leads me to believe that maybe people are getting cheaply made ones now that they're being offered at a discounted rate. Did you order yours before the discount was announced? I'm not trying to stir up anything, but I am genuinely concerned about what I'd receive if I ordered them now. I trust your ears @bhazard and value your opinions and impressions.



I have to give it more time, different cables, and a tip roll. I'm not a true believer of burn in, but I'm not against it either. My LZ a5 was noticeably off on my initial listen too, but got better with the right combo of filters and tips.


----------



## Lurk650

Apputty said:


> This was exactly like what I had with pioneer xdp30r. Really didn't like the sound of it from pioneer xdp30r balanced. I tried some other DAP and it did sound better. Also I know it's kind of stupid but after a little burn in, it did sound better on my pioneer xdp30r.
> I don't even know if the is any burn in for BA based iem, but it did sound better, not sure if I got used to the sound or if changed over time.
> 
> So I would suggest you to try running it out of some other source for some time and see how it sounds. Also try some burn in tracks give it some time and then try again.


Lol I have no issues with the way it sounds from 300R, plus it's my only DAP. I dont have a need for multiple. I may run SE out of my Burson DAC for kicks though. Also, like I said I'm constantly running it through the JLab Burn In track.


----------



## bobay9

After burning in around 60 hrs with my Shanling M3S, I changed from hybrid cable (Copper/Silver) 3.5 mm to pure silver balanced cable 2.5 mm and I tried to play around with the tip I found that HK6 step up to next level of mid sound (wide and clear) and a lot better bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

BAs don't need any colored noise. They just need to be played. It is different with BAs for burn in vs the dynamics from past experience with BAs. Colored noise should work as well but not really necessary. No need for blasting either. I just set it on my laptop and play random tracks. Seems to do the job. I am 100% certain NiceHCK assembles the HK6 and sells them. Zero burn in from factory. I know this because when I ordered the DZ12. They made that earphone in record time just for me and had no time to run them in at any point. I don't expect them to do the same for a much cheaper earphone of theirs either. 

Though I was burning in the Semkarch and my DZ12 at the same time on my burn in station when I first got them. I was blasting a bit louder than usual since the Semkarch uses a carbon nanotube dynamic. I discovered the next morning just how loud I had the DZ12 playing over night. Didn't harm them but got me a bit scared since it was blasting much louder than is humanly safe to listen to .

Speaking of Semkarch CNT1. I am putting the finishing touches for a write up. The bass on these things. Lol. These remind me a lot of the BGVP DM5 using black filters and to some extent the EDC when using copper filters. They isolate surprisingly well. Definitely more a fun tuning from Mr. LZ. They have more potent subbass than even the LZ A5. Bass is STRONG with this one.


----------



## Apputty

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I have no issues with the way it sounds from 300R, plus it's my only DAP. I dont have a need for multiple. I may run SE out of my Burson DAC for kicks though. Also, like I said I'm constantly running it through the JLab Burn In track.


Ohho Sorry about that. I think I read too many comments and assumed that you had issues with pioneer and hk6.

I have to say I really like pioneer xdp30r balanced mode. ACG and normal balanced both sounds awesome. I think it would sound really great on 300r as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just realized @bobay9 been with headfi since Aug of 2016. Only posts on the discovery thread. Hey I feel honored. Lol.


----------



## bobay9

Dsnuts said:


> I just realized @bobay9 been with headfi since Aug of 2016. Only posts on the discovery thread. Hey I feel honored. Lol.



Normally I just read because my English not good. Anyway, I like this thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 28, 2018)

Oh yea. We don't discriminate. You are doing fine. You definitely get your point across. It is more fun to participate in an active thread vs just reading no?

In any case it is good to break the silence. I hope more newer members that read participate more. It is always nice to see new guys and old on the thread here.


----------



## Lurk650

Apputty said:


> Ohho Sorry about that. I think I read too many comments and assumed that you had issues with pioneer and hk6.
> 
> I have to say I really like pioneer xdp30r balanced mode. ACG and normal balanced both sounds awesome. I think it would sound really great on 300r as well.



Forgot about ACG. I just leave in Bal, gonna go try it. 

@Dsnuts, yeah I just always use the JLab track. Gonna throw on regular music tomorrow.


----------



## geagle (May 28, 2018)

Don't know if it might help somebody, but my HK6 were picky about the sources (probably also about tips, but since I went directly to the Spiral Dots, I did not experience any variations), sounding way better balanced from the Shanling M3s than from the Sony 300a. I liked how they sounded on the Shanling M3s from the very beginning, so I put them on burn in there. I know this may sound a bit crazy, but my personal experience with burn in is that things at the very beginning give a good inkling of how they will sound towards the end of the burn in. Then things fluctuate, usually sounding worse, and then get to a point at which they are stable. With the HK6, after the first day, and even after around 200 hours, I did not like how they sounded, even on the M3s. They did sound a bit muddy, and congested (and my memory said they did not sound that way, at the beginning). So I left them on burn in some more. After 350 hours they are way better, no muddiness that I can hear. And memory (which can be very tricky, though, since around 2 weeks passed) tells me they sound better than at the very beginning.

So, to those who have them and don't like the current sound, my advice would be to really cook them in, before throwing the towel on them .

On a different, more cautionary, note, I'll share that I was an idiot, and quite likely ruined my M3s yesterday... I had trouble ejecting the micro SD card, but finally managed. Then, when I went to put another one back in, SOMEHOW, the new one managed to get inserted, through the (VERY narrow) slot in the chassis, not in its proper place (the thing that clicks and holds the SD card when you push it in - its "sled"?), but probably below it, and it's impossible to fish it out (tried tweezers from the swiss army knife - slot is too narrow to allow them to open and grab, once inside - and tweaking with a needle point trying to coax it out). So now I have a brick without music, and I'm out a 256GB micro SD. I would have thought that that was (or should have been) impossible.....


----------



## FunkeXMix

FunkeXMix said:


> Just a thought. I suppose a good warranty is especially important the more drivers you have. Risk of failure goes up no?
> Could'nt find any warranty info for HK6 at the recommended store:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32855827580.html
> Sent them a question about it. Let's see what they say.
> ...



So here is the warranty info. And I think they should put this warranty info publicly on their Aliexpress pages, but for some reason they don't. As you can see I didn't get an answer to that.

m NiceHCK
18/05/27 20:16
Does not contain human damage

Jim NiceHCK
18/05/27 20:16
Hi，Marko ，if products have any problem，contact us at any time，we promise to our buyers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sounds good. but where did you put this warranty information on Aliexpress? Couldn't find it anywhere.
Me
18/05/25 02:25
Jim NiceHCK
18/05/24 22:29
1 year，repair is free（but need ship to China）
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ok. What is your warranty for this product?


----------



## davidcotton

Apputty said:


> I have to say these comet are really Growing on me now.
> I think I prefer this over the other iems.
> Even though it has similarities with hk6, I have to say I have started liking this more than hk6 after some brain burn in.
> It doesn't have too much boosted mid bass, but at the same time you get enough punch. There is good amount of details as well.
> ...



I'd love to try the comet, but being uk based suspect I might get stung by taxes.  I think the straighter insertion instead of the over ear might be better for me.


----------



## davidcotton

geagle said:


> Don't know if it might help somebody, but my HK6 were picky about the sources (probably also about tips, but since I went directly to the Spiral Dots, I did not experience any variations), sounding way better balanced from the Shanling M3s than from the Sony 300a. I liked how they sounded on the Shanling M3s from the very beginning, so I put them on burn in there. I know this may sound a bit crazy, but my personal experience with burn in is that things at the very beginning give a good inkling of how they will sound towards the end of the burn in. Then things fluctuate, usually sounding worse, and then get to a point at which they are stable. With the HK6, after the first day, and even after around 200 hours, I did not like how they sounded, even on the M3s. They did sound a bit muddy, and congested (and my memory said they did not sound that way, at the beginning). So I left them on burn in some more. After 350 hours they are way better, no muddiness that I can hear. And memory (which can be very tricky, though, since around 2 weeks passed) tells me they sound better than at the very beginning.
> 
> So, to those who have them and don't like the current sound, my advice would be to really cook them in, before throwing the towel on them .
> 
> On a different, more cautionary, note, I'll share that I was an idiot, and quite likely ruined my M3s yesterday... I had trouble ejecting the micro SD card, but finally managed. Then, when I went to put another one back in, SOMEHOW, the new one managed to get inserted, through the (VERY narrow) slot in the chassis, not in its proper place (the thing that clicks and holds the SD card when you push it in - its "sled"?), but probably below it, and it's impossible to fish it out (tried tweezers from the swiss army knife - slot is too narrow to allow them to open and grab, once inside - and tweaking with a needle point trying to coax it out). So now I have a brick without music, and I'm out a 256GB micro SD. I would have thought that that was (or should have been) impossible.....



Have you tried to take it to a local phone repair shop?  They may well have more specialist tools or experience in getting stuck micro sd cards out.  Got to be worth a try.


----------



## FunkeXMix

You guys who say they are not forgiving IEMs. I hope that does not mean you play <128kbps mp3  That would of course not sound good.


----------



## HungryPanda

geagle said:


> Don't know if it might help somebody, but my HK6 were picky about the sources (probably also about tips, but since I went directly to the Spiral Dots, I did not experience any variations), sounding way better balanced from the Shanling M3s than from the Sony 300a. I liked how they sounded on the Shanling M3s from the very beginning, so I put them on burn in there. I know this may sound a bit crazy, but my personal experience with burn in is that things at the very beginning give a good inkling of how they will sound towards the end of the burn in. Then things fluctuate, usually sounding worse, and then get to a point at which they are stable. With the HK6, after the first day, and even after around 200 hours, I did not like how they sounded, even on the M3s. They did sound a bit muddy, and congested (and my memory said they did not sound that way, at the beginning). So I left them on burn in some more. After 350 hours they are way better, no muddiness that I can hear. And memory (which can be very tricky, though, since around 2 weeks passed) tells me they sound better than at the very beginning.
> 
> So, to those who have them and don't like the current sound, my advice would be to really cook them in, before throwing the towel on them .
> 
> On a different, more cautionary, note, I'll share that I was an idiot, and quite likely ruined my M3s yesterday... I had trouble ejecting the micro SD card, but finally managed. Then, when I went to put another one back in, SOMEHOW, the new one managed to get inserted, through the (VERY narrow) slot in the chassis, not in its proper place (the thing that clicks and holds the SD card when you push it in - its "sled"?), but probably below it, and it's impossible to fish it out (tried tweezers from the swiss army knife - slot is too narrow to allow them to open and grab, once inside - and tweaking with a needle point trying to coax it out). So now I have a brick without music, and I'm out a 256GB micro SD. I would have thought that that was (or should have been) impossible.....


 That  is exactly what I did with my Walnut V3 I had to open it up to retrieve card


----------



## Dsnuts

@geagle.  Oh man that is a bummer.  Where did you get your M3s? Shanling folks are very nice I would message them to ask about a repair as well.


----------



## Lurk650

FunkeXMix said:


> You guys who say they are not forgiving IEMs. I hope that does not mean you play <128kbps mp3  That would of course not sound good.


It was only me saying and no, they are not 128kbps. Just bc a song is 320 or FLAC doesn't mean it's mixed and mastered properly. The HK6 will make a poorly mixed song even worse.


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts got it from Penon audio... guess a PM to Shanling here might give some (long-term) results, but it's gonna be a hassle, in any case... thing that really bothers me (which is why I called myself an idiot ) is that I FELT that the micro SD was sliding in in a slightly strange way, not in the usual kind of way, where you can feel there's some sort of spring which is compressing, but I was on autopilot, and did not stop to think. The M3s would still probably be inoperable (no SD, no music, anyway), but I might be a 256GB card richer, at least, now 

And the M3s looks like a bit of a tough nut to crack open myself @HungryPanda ... tried to look for some online info on how to open it (things like ifix it, say), but I did not find anything.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 28, 2018)

Semkarch write up.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/semkarch-cnt1.23130/reviews#review-20376  I got worked over from some headfiers in the past due to me meddling with tips and cables on a stock earphone so  my views on these are from everything stock including the tips.

Lol. Nothing wrong with experimenting with different tips and cables. In fact I encourage it. 

You bet I got them on a much nicer SPC balanced cable with wider tips now since I am done with the review.


----------



## chinerino

Any recommendations for a 2 pin 2.5mm balanced IEM cables to Intro? okay with any (silver/spc/copper/hybrid/8core/4core etc etc ) would like to try out something with good sound stage and good extensions. pref anything below 120 USD


----------



## Dsnuts

So I asked Jim again if what drivers he has in the HK6. He is using Knowles and Chinese made BAs. Don't know which drivers does what but I bet this was how they got the HK6 to a more reasonable price. 

I got confused from previously asking about his higher end semi customs. He told me those were made with all Knowles.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> So I asked Jim again if what drivers he has in the HK6. He is using Knowles and Chinese made BAs. Don't know which drivers does what but I bet this was how they got the HK6 to a more reasonable price.
> 
> I got confused from previously asking about his higher end semi customs. He told me those were made with all Knowles.


Thank you for confirming this @Dsnuts. That makes me feel a little bit better about the situation, now knowing he's not just making things up and telling different people different things. Now I feel like people's impressions are all of the same iem and easier for me to evaluate what to do about purchasing them. I like to cable and tip roll myself, but I just wanted to make sure I'd be getting the same iem that everyone else has been receiving.


----------



## Lurk650

Well, I decided to order the ES100. Very good impressions of it, so that will give me another balanced out to play with.


----------



## Apputty

Lurk650 said:


> Well, I decided to order the ES100. Very good impressions of it, so that will give me another balanced out to play with.


I hope you like it. I really wonder how they managed to get so much battery life out of such a small and light Bluetooth receiver.


----------



## waynes world

Lurk650 said:


> Well, I decided to order the ES100. Very good impressions of it, so that will give me another balanced out to play with.



Good choice. Radsone es100 rocks.


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> Good choice. Radsone es100 rocks.


Should have it Wednesday.

On that note, kept tip rolling. I don't care much for foam tips but yeah they work great with the HK6. Like, I think these are it and my MS Spiral Dots come tomorrow. I'm currently using the CA foams. 

Also, had these on hand, used to use with my CH9T. Work really well too. Everything seems to have a really nice balance now.

misodiko 5.5mm Replacement Memory Foam In-Ear Earbud Tips compatible for BlueBuds X, X2, X3 and Freedom F5 Bluetooth Headphones with Sports Ear Hooks - M550 (3-Pairs, Black, Medium) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MTSVNO5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_bIndBb02BZZ01


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Semkarch write up.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/semkarch-cnt1.23130/reviews#review-20376  I got worked over from some headfiers in the past due to me meddling with tips and cables on a stock earphone so  my views on these are from everything stock including the tips.
> 
> Lol. Nothing wrong with experimenting with different tips and cables. In fact I encourage it.
> 
> You bet I got them on a much nicer SPC balanced cable with wider tips now since I am done with the review.


Very nice review ,


----------



## menuki

Regarding the HCK 6BA, I ordered them, tried to cancel the order after I read that there are different versions selling, which is a no-go for me. But they weren't able to cancel the order and now they're shipped. After I asked them if I'll be able to return them since they offer a supposed 30 days of return time, they were like "Its okay, you'll like them, you won't have to send them back" 

Let's see. Any further reviews or impressions regarding the HCK 6BA? I hope I'll be able to return them if I receive a dud.


----------



## Dsnuts

It isn't so much that there are variations on the HK6 is it more of how people hear them differently. As is all earphones. I am fairly confident they are all made the same with same parts. I would give them a try an see how they are for yourself. 

Jim has reassured me time and time again that they are taking every measure possible to have a consistent sound on the HK6. I don't expect universal praise on them but once they have a good burn in and used with your various sources I am sure there is much to like about their sound. 

I have told him the general concern about QC issues and if that was a real issue you wont get the praise from as many owners of them on his site.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> It isn't so much that there are variations on the HK6 is it more of how people hear them differently. As is all earphones. I am fairly confident they are all made the same with same parts. I would give them a try an see how they are for yourself.
> 
> Jim has reassured me time and time again that they are taking every measure possible to have a consistent sound on the HK6. I don't expect universal praise on them but once they have a good burn in and used with your various sources I am sure there is much to like about their sound.
> 
> I have told him the general concern about QC issues and if that was a real issue you wont get the praise from as many owners of them on his site.



I'll try them for sure! I'm actually exited to do so, but I've also just read in your review that the sub-bass is lacking a bit. I guess they'll go back but I'll still leave some impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 29, 2018)

It is the one area I feel the HK6 can have some improvement, hence my suggestion for a micro HD dynamic on their next version but that don't take away how good they can be for your music. Really hip hop is the only genre they are not so suited for but for everything else they sound amazing.

Sub bass is more a support feature on the HK6 bass area but not the main focus. EDM the other bass influenced genre sounds superb. One of the best earphones I can think of for EDM, especially vocal trance.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> It is the one area I feel the HK6 can have some improvement, hence my suggestion for a micro HD dynamic on their next version but that don't take away how good they can be for your music. Really hip hop is the only genre they are not so suited for but for everything else they sound amazing.
> 
> Sub bass is more a support feature on the HK6 bass area but not the main focus. EDM the other bass influenced genre sounds superb. One of the best earphones I can think of for EDM, especially vocal trance.



That is funny  I actually listen to a lot of Hip-Hop these days. Oh well! Can't hurt trying them. As mentioned, I always wanted to know how a full BA IEM sounds like. I suppose the same 14-day return rule also applies to them? I hope they are not somehow allowed to deny me sending them back for a refund.


----------



## Dsnuts

Semkarch CNT1 I just did a review on last night is perfect for hip hop. HK6 is more if you have eclectic taste in music. They don't utterly fail for hip hop. In fact 90s-2000 era hip hop is perfect. It is the more sub bass driven modern day stuff that suffers bit. Surprisingly you can throw in some extra bass when needed using an amp. I throw on my bass switch on my Black Label and it sounds great for hip hop.


----------



## bhazard

My HK6 has a pronounced boost around 200-500hz which does not sound very good with rock/metal music. I have to burn it a bit more and try a new cable, otherwise I'll be sending mine to DS to compare units. Otherwise, there is plenty of bass to go around for an all BA unit, and the other aspects of the sound are great.

The amount of EQ correction needed to cut that boost right now should not be happening on a $200+ IEM however.


----------



## peter123 (May 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> It is the one area I feel the HK6 can have some improvement, hence my suggestion for a micro HD dynamic on their next version but that don't take away how good they can be for your music. Really hip hop is the only genre they are not so suited for but for everything else they sound amazing.
> 
> Sub bass is more a support feature on the HK6 bass area but not the main focus. EDM the other bass influenced genre sounds superb. One of the best earphones I can think of for EDM, especially vocal trance.



If/when you have the time could you please give a brief comparison of the sub-, mid- and upperbass of the HK6 and yiur other 6BA?

Mid- and upperbass are probably the frequencies that I'm most picky about...


----------



## menuki (May 29, 2018)

Can't wait to do a comparison against the IMR R1 =)

What is going on here?!

They seem to have won an Red Dot design award. This can't be true, right? Looks really interesting though, graphene driver for 19$, how?


----------



## Lurk650

menuki said:


> Can't wait to do a comparison against the IMR R1 =)
> 
> What is going on here?!
> 
> They seem to have won an Red Dot design award. This can't be true, right? Looks really interesting though, graphene driver for 19$, how?


Umm the UiiSii CM5 is a graphene driver for $12. Still regret trading mine.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> My HK6 has a pronounced boost around 200-500hz which does not sound very good with rock/metal music. I have to burn it a bit more and try a new cable, otherwise I'll be sending mine to DS to compare units. Otherwise, there is plenty of bass to go around for an all BA unit, and the other aspects of the sound are great.
> 
> The amount of EQ correction needed to cut that boost right now should not be happening on a $200+ IEM however.


I posted it last night but try foam tips, seems to balance out the sound quite a bit and I dislike foam tips lol.


----------



## peter123

Today I got this little fella :



 

If anyone else is disappointed with the sq from their Galaxy S8 or other usb C equipped phone this is a great solution for $25 shipped (iirc).


----------



## Dsnuts

I am at my local library today. Have my Shanling M3s. Just enjoying a bit of reading and sampling their vast CD collection. Ahem. Anyways. Have my HK6 in my ears as I type. Enjoying the library 

Listen to John Meyers Continuum album as I type. This album sounds so damn good using the HK6.


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 29, 2018)

Would love to give the M3s a go. M1 is one of my fav DAPS. I'm rolling with The Whizz out of my phone atm while waiting for my wife to finish work. Not a bad iem, but the bass provides next to no visceral feedback.


----------



## SilverLodestar (May 29, 2018)

Just got my HK6 in the mail today! I haven’t ripped open a package this fast in a while. I ordered a decent balanced cable yesterday so I can try it with my ES100, along with the Shanling M0.

So far, I’m impressed, at least with some songs. Some vocals sound absolutely amazing while others (specifically lower pitched vocals) can sound unclear and somewhat muddy. Mid-bass is fairly strong and can sometimes feel overwhelming. Does the mid-bass mellow out more later on? Or does the sound signature as a whole change/adjust?

So far though, I’m really enjoying listening to these. They sound pretty good right from the lightning to 3.5 mm adapter on my iPhone.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 29, 2018)

Just play music through the HK6 continuously for a while. The HK6 come with very raw drivers in them. I have been listening to them all day today and they do have mid bass but no way do they sound muddy. They will sound better with more burn in you get on them. You should try a wider bored tip to even out the sound. I use Spiral dots and never had to use anything else.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my HK6 in the mail today! I haven’t ripped open a package this fast in a while. I ordered a decent balanced cable yesterday so I can try it with my ES100, along with the Shanling M0.
> 
> So far, I’m impressed, at least with some songs. Some vocals sound absolutely amazing while others (specifically lower pitched vocals) can sound unclear and somewhat muddy. Mid-bass is fairly strong and can sometimes feel overwhelming. Does the mid-bass mellow out more later on? Or does the sound signature as a whole change/adjust?
> 
> So far though, I’m really enjoying listening to these. They sound pretty good right from the lightning to 3.5 mm adapter on my iPhone.


M0 doesn't have balanced output though, right?

Burn in and also foam seems to work really well. Balances the frequencies out IMO.


----------



## AxelCloris

After we received a handful of reports, we've removed some posts from the thread. Please keep the discussion within the posting guidelines. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

Everything is good. However I am gonna just give warning to a certain person that feels the need to have his thoughts be the cardinal rule. You don't have to agree with another person but don't try n come in here and correct that person for how they hear things. Everyone has their views on how sound should be which is what makes the threads interesting. I encourage people posting their views but countering another members views with your own that clearly undermines how that person hear things or how graphs should be done ect.  

This type of argument only irritates others and that is not the idea of what we do here. It is one thing if you have a counter view but another when all your trying to do is belittle or discredit, it is the idea of your not hearing correct because my graph says otherwise. Because I know and you don't.

Last time I checked this hobby is about listening to your music. Graphs gives a good idea of how a sound is shaped in an overall design but by no means a graph should replace actual hearing a phone for what it is. Why buy a phone at all then if all you need to do is just look at some lines and just know exactly how that is gonna sound? What is the point of discovering anything? Might as well ask for a graph of the new earphone if you know exactly how that is gonna sound just by looking at a graph.

Graphs should be just one aspect of how one views sound but by no means should you come in here and say your wrong because my graph says otherwise..
I do not know a single person that is serious about audio that would rather see a graph vs actually hearing the sound. But then if that is how your seeing it with no need to hear it. Keep it to yourself.

@crinacle You didn't see what triggered the moderation but it is more along the lines of more argument that he is right and since he is right no one else is right. Lol. You experienced it so you should have a good idea what that is about. Anyways. Onward and upward.


----------



## Lurk650

Got the MS Spirals last night. The seal is better than the M for me so the sound was a lot better, only problem is the comfort since it's a smaller tip and pretty wide metal nozzle. Honestly didn't notice a difference from foams sound wise the night before so I'll go back to them and see if I can hear anything, if not then the foams will be my choice as they are much more comfy. 

The HK6 definitely favor female vocals over male. Listening to Shawn Mendes "Stitches" I could notice some bleed into his vocals but it was still highly enjoyable. Listening to Hotel California Live Acoustic sounds absolutely stellar though. Very realistic sound. Closing my eyes I feel like I'm in the crowd. Then I threw on some Sade and disappeared into the music, her vocals on "Is it a Crime" really come through with passion on these. Tossed on a little smooth Jazz from Kim Waters, in "Possession" his sax really pulled at my emotions, I had never felt that before though it's my favorite song of his so I've heard many times. Even songs by 5FDP which sounded off in the beginning now sound much better. 

Right now I'm very happy with the HK6 and have no regrets selling my Lyra II for it. It doesn't work for every genre or every song but it can sound very, very good.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

Glad your enjoying the HK6 Lurk. For me it is that sense of space that gives a bonus to the sound. I wrote in my review of them how special they sound for vocals of all kinds. Now your hearing what makes the HK6 special in my view.

I know the HK6 or any phone for that matter will not be 100% agreeable for everyone but for guys that got the HK6. Give them a fair shot. I firmly believe they will grow on you and you will hear what makes them special. For the price we all got them for. Sure they are not without fault but for guys that have an eclectic variety of music they listen to. They sound pretty spectacular. Mid bass and all. Just give them some time. Try this try that.

One of the things I like to do on a new phone much like everyone else is give a quick listen on open listen. I know I was more impressed than most that got these on open listen. Lets just say I heard more potential from them than most. My pair as they sound now is spectacular in imaging, very cohesive with layers of dynamics and has a very spacious presentation.

I hope to have in my ears the very successor to these some day. Which I have a good feeling might actually happen.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

So I got some information that is very interesting. One of the sound engineers for NiceHCK used to tune earphones for Shure. No wonder mids take precedence on NiceHCK phones. This guy is tuning their next all BA earphone which will be out very soon. Supposed to be very affordable as well. I will divulge information when it happens.


----------



## snip3r77

Just sharing a headphones deal

Sennheiser HD600 ( like new - open box ) - same price as Massdrop 6xx without the wait time.

https://www.blinq.com/detail/electr...ack-hd600/1425620?condition=like-new-open-box


Dsnuts said:


> So I got some information that is very interesting. One of the sound engineers for NiceHCK used to tune earphones for Shure. No wonder mids take precedence on NiceHCK phones. This guy is tuning their next all BA earphone which will be out very soon. Supposed to be very affordable as well. I will divulge information when it happens.


 
I think nicehck do a much better job than Zx


----------



## HungryPanda

Hisenior B5+ are in the ears. Last night I thought I was on a hide to nothing as I could not get any eartips to work, tried all the old favourites. Woke up today and had a hard look at them, shortest nozzle I had ever seen and bingo realized I needed a wide shallow tip. Now these things are singing, brighter than the HK6 but it is so pleasing.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Just play music through the HK6 continuously for a while. The HK6 come with very raw drivers in them. I have been listening to them all day today and they do have mid bass but no way do they sound muddy. They will sound better with more burn in you get on them. You should try a wider bored tip to even out the sound. I use Spiral dots and never had to use anything else.


I’m really excited to hear them nice and broken in. I’m already enjoying their massive soundstage and technical ability with the KZ Starlines and Urbanfun wide bored tips. In what ways did you find they changed? 

Also, where did you get your spiral dots? The ones on Amazon are really expensive and they don’t have ML. I guess M would suffice.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Lurk650 said:


> M0 doesn't have balanced output though, right?
> 
> Burn in and also foam seems to work really well. Balances the frequencies out IMO.


The M0 doesn’t (I wish it did), but my EarStudio ES100 does. 

I need to find some foams that’ll fit the massive nozzle the HK6 has. They tore up my already-worn-out foams that came with my EARNiNE EN1J.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverLodestar said:


> The M0 doesn’t (I wish it did), but my EarStudio ES100 does.
> 
> I need to find some foams that’ll fit the massive nozzle the HK6 has. They tore up my already-worn-out foams that came with my EARNiNE EN1J.


Yeah I got the MS Spirals from Amazon, I got ML back in the day from Ebay I'm pretty sure. Of course long shipping time. I linked some foamies yesterday, they were perfect to fit the HK6 and are cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MTSVNO5

I need to go back and try the smaller sizes of the KZ Whirlwinds as well. I think those would work great.


----------



## loomisjohnson

on a par with the hk6? inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## SilverLodestar

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I got the MS Spirals from Amazon, I got ML back in the day from Ebay I'm pretty sure. Of course long shipping time. I linked some foamies yesterday, they were perfect to fit the HK6 and are cheap.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MTSVNO5
> 
> I need to go back and try the smaller sizes of the KZ Whirlwinds as well. I think those would work great.


I may just pull the trigger on the M sprial dots since those are generally regarded as amazing eartips. Foams generally don’t last long with me anyways lol.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverLodestar said:


> I may just pull the trigger on the M sprial dots since those are generally regarded as amazing eartips. Foams generally don’t last long with me anyways lol.



I've bought 1 pack each of M, ML and L. I have only 1 pair of Large left and 4 pairs of Spiral Dots that I can't tell which are M or ML. They all pretty much look and feel in my ears the same. The MS I can definitely tell the difference. Unless I've bought 2 packs of Medium and lost all my ML tips lol. What a pain. Either way, like I've said a few times now I need smaller tips with the HK6, my normal Medium and up tips just seem to do something a bit weird to the sound.


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> Hisenior B5+ are in the ears. Last night I thought I was on a hide to nothing as I could not get any eartips to work, tried all the old favourites. Woke up today and had a hard look at them, shortest nozzle I had ever seen and bingo realized I needed a wide shallow tip. Now these things are singing, brighter than the HK6 but it is so pleasing.



IIRC you also found the Toneking TK2 to be brighter than the HK6 (and price-wise its closer), any short impressions/comparisons if you can divulge them?


----------



## zazaboy

Guys what is your impressions atm about hk6 is it good for the price or just oke?? Does it excell in sounstage.. Does give a 3d experience? Can you make it bassheavy is it eq friendly.. And easy to drive with smartphone without loss of sound quality?


----------



## HungryPanda

Zerohour88 said:


> IIRC you also found the Toneking TK2 to be brighter than the HK6 (and price-wise its closer), any short impressions/comparisons if you can divulge them?


 I'm giving them a good burn in at the moment and will divulge my thoughts soon


----------



## Zlivan

Those Hiseniors look great transparent, you got them without the logo?


----------



## HungryPanda

Zlivan said:


> Those Hiseniors look great transparent, you got them without the logo?


Yes I just wanted a clear shell


----------



## menuki

I wanted to ask ya guys:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...01f5-4b65-bf2b-db8e62ef64fc&priceBeautifyAB=0

They are compareable to the HK6 in terms of price and drivers per side.

Now, they state that they have a crossover design and only use knowles drivers. Does the HK6 have a crossover design as well? Also, the provided frequency response looks very nice.


----------



## HungryPanda

Those iems have 8 drivers per side and the HK6 has 6 drivers per side. I have no idea how they are tuned but as i have the B5+ which has 5 per side they do look interesting


----------



## menuki

HungryPanda said:


> Those iems have 8 drivers per side and the HK6 has 6 drivers per side. I have no idea how they are tuned but as i have the B5+ which has 5 per side they do look interesting



Oh well, that is strange, the description says 6BA's per side. How did they not notice this yet. :')


----------



## HungryPanda

Hisenior do make a 6 driver per side iem also


----------



## Lurk650

@durwood, your post didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure, but it was part of the off topic discussion that went a bit too far. When it gets to that extent that it did it should be taken to here:

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/


----------



## dweaver

Lurk650 said:


> @durwood, your post didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure, but it was part of the off topic discussion that went a bit too far. When it gets to that extent that it did it should be taken to here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/


+1 your post was just caught as part of the discussion that sidetracked this thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m really excited to hear them nice and broken in. I’m already enjoying their massive soundstage and technical ability with the KZ Starlines and Urbanfun wide bored tips. In what ways did you find they changed?
> 
> Also, where did you get your spiral dots? The ones on Amazon are really expensive and they don’t have ML. I guess M would suffice.



Not a huge change but for me at least I noticed the BAs actually expand and tighten the sound each BA is supposed to portray. This was also the case for the DZ12 I recently got as well. I do remember on first listen the bass being loose sounding on open listen and I can see how guys will not be too happy with the bass end at first,  but I don't have anything loose on my pair as far as sound goes. All the components of these earphones being brand new. Even if you don't believe in burn in. Give it a try you have nothing to loose but a better sounding HK6. Cables and tips will also help shape the sound the way you want it as well.  I am just using the stock SPC cable but do use spiral dots. which is good enough for me.  My pair has the most run in of anyone elses here and I can say they sound better than they ever have.

For everyone that don't like the recent moderation. It wasn't due to any of you and it wasn't due to anything really graph related.  It was due to one person. Graphs are a welcomed part of the conversation. But like anything we argue about here it can be taken out of context. This whole I am right and you are wrong debate leads to ugliness none of us want to read about here. The way I see it there is nothing wrong with posting graphs I do it myself all the time, but there is a point when a poster gets a bit out of hand. That is when mods will step in. It will happen every time.


----------



## menuki

Just ordered the Hisenior with the 8 BA's per side. 4 BA's are dedicated for the mids and 2 for the highs and lows. That just sounds very interesting, I think I never had a midrange forward hedphone before so I'm exited.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta let us know how you like em. And this is how we discover new sounds! Look forward to your take on em.


----------



## HungryPanda

On The Hisenior B5+ the first thing I noticed was the soundstage width, very impressive


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice.Those being sold for $100 shipped. Seems to be a very good value. Look forward to how the rest of the sound shapes up.


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening tonight they are not as bright as the Toneking TK2 but the TK2 wins on bass kick although the B5+ goes deeper


----------



## menuki

I can't wait to do a direct comparison to the HK6, even though the Hisenior has 1BA more per side, they are about the same price ballpark.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Lurk650 said:


> I've bought 1 pack each of M, ML and L. I have only 1 pair of Large left and 4 pairs of Spiral Dots that I can't tell which are M or ML. They all pretty much look and feel in my ears the same. The MS I can definitely tell the difference. Unless I've bought 2 packs of Medium and lost all my ML tips lol. What a pain. Either way, like I've said a few times now I need smaller tips with the HK6, my normal Medium and up tips just seem to do something a bit weird to the sound.


Interesting. I usually switch between large and medium tips with all my IEMs, so I’m wondering if the M spiral dots would be alright. I ordered them early today, but maybe I can get MS if they don’t work out. Also how does tip size alter the sound on the HK6? I kinda noticed it with the large and medium Starlines, but I can’t quite pinpoint the difference.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Not a huge change but for me at least I noticed the BAs actually expand and tighten the sound each BA is supposed to portray. This was also the case for the DZ12 I recently got as well. I do remember on first listen the bass being loose sounding on open listen and I can see how guys will not be too happy with the bass end at first,  but I don't have anything loose on my pair as far as sound goes. All the components of these earphones being brand new. Even if you don't believe in burn in. Give it a try you have nothing to loose but a better sounding HK6. Cables and tips will also help shape the sound the way you want it as well.  I am just using the stock SPC cable but do use spiral dots. which is good enough for me.  My pair has the most run in of anyone elses here and I can say they sound better than they ever have.
> 
> For everyone that don't like the recent moderation. It wasn't due to any of you and it wasn't due to anything really graph related.  It was due to one person. Graphs are a welcomed part of the conversation. But like anything we argue about here it can be taken out of context. This whole I am right and you are wrong debate leads to ugliness none of us want to read about here. The way I see it there is nothing wrong with posting graphs I do it myself all the time, but there is a point when a poster gets a bit out of hand. That is when mods will step in. It will happen every time.


Ah, so each BA will adjust with enough playback in order to get the intended/best sound? Normally I don’t believe in burn in, but I’ve experienced it on very very few earphones so I’m definitely willing to see what happens to the HK6. Man, BAs are so finicky sometimes; it’s why I avoided them for years.

Just a side note: I noticed that some part of the treble range sounds really sharp to my ears and it’s a bit irksome. I can’t quite figure out the frequency it’s at, but there’s something above 7k Hz that’s quite painful with higher-pitched cymbal crashes on higher volumes. Any idea of what this is and if it’ll improve any?


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a treble spike around 8Khz but it is not a big spike like the Fiio F9 here. You should be able to tame that peak a bit by using foam tips. If you have foams from any of your other earphones give them a try 






Fiio F9.


----------



## Lurk650 (May 30, 2018)

menuki said:


> I can't wait to do a direct comparison to the HK6, even though the Hisenior has 1BA more per side, they are about the same price ballpark.


The HK6 is 6 BA and the HS is 8, by my calculations that is 2 more per side?



SilverLodestar said:


> Interesting. I usually switch between large and medium tips with all my IEMs, so I’m wondering if the M spiral dots would be alright. I ordered them early today, but maybe I can get MS if they don’t work out. Also how does tip size alter the sound on the HK6? I kinda noticed it with the large and medium Starlines, but I can’t quite pinpoint the difference.


For me personally I found I need Smaller silicone tips, ie MS Spiral Dots, Small Wide Bore Symbios and Small KZ Stars. Going to test out my Small KZ Whirlwinds. Foams I can use Medium size as they contract and expand and not create an instant seal like silcone tips. The bigger tips created a weird clarity issue in the midrange, esp my medium Spiral Dots.

Of course, like i said earlier, the downside to the MS Spiral Dots was after about an hour my ears were getting sore. I really only listen 30-60 min every few nights, though with the HK6 I didn't want to stop listening after 2hrs even though my ears were so, I just wanted to keep hearing all my music and take in the HK6 sound sig. Really taking in how much detail it can produce, I mean, its 6 BA's for 200 freaking dollars.


----------



## kw8910 (May 30, 2018)

> Just a side note: I noticed that some part of the treble range sounds really sharp to my ears and it’s a bit irksome. I can’t quite figure out the frequency it’s at, but there’s something above 7k Hz that’s quite painful with higher-pitched cymbal crashes on higher volumes. Any idea of what this is and if it’ll improve any?



Should improve... I noted in my initial impression that I noticed some sibilance on a particular track even after a day or two of burn in and revisiting the same song now that sibilance is gone.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

I agree here. In fact the treble of the HK6 is done extremely well. It is one of the better musically tuned earphones I have treble wise it has very nice clarity and sparkle when called for but does not sound artificial or strident that I can hear.

In fact it is the treble area that is so good on these that I compare my other earphones to as a reference when I listen critically for reviews.


----------



## durwood

Lurk650 said:


> @durwood, your post didn't do anything wrong, I'm sure, but it was part of the off topic discussion that went a bit too far. When it gets to that extent that it did it should be taken to here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/





dweaver said:


> +1 your post was just caught as part of the discussion that sidetracked this thread.





Dsnuts said:


> There is a treble spike around 8Khz but it is not a big spike like the Fiio F9 here. You should be able to tame that peak a bit by using foam tips. If you have foams from any of your other earphones give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On one hand that almost makes sense, except it was about an IEM that was being actively discussed. If this is the case no one sees the hypocrisy in with this post??? There appears to be no logic to determine what is right or wrong. Waiting for this to be deleted too.


----------



## Dsnuts

It has nothing to do with posting graphs. It is when it is taken out of context and the argument of who is right and who is wrong that happened. It sidetracked the thread and offended more than a few people in the process..This was the reason why it was moderated.


----------



## durwood (May 30, 2018)

There may have been some disagreements, maybe it got worse than what I saw, but once it was cleared up that the first graph was compensated, one was raw, then a raw + compensated was posted why couldn't those have been left alone? If there was more noise after that, then ignore it, or tell them to take it to the sound science forum. The only thing taken out of context was the interpretation of the graphs, and people started getting worried they had defective units. Instead a simple question had to be asked...was it raw or was it compensated? No no no let's just nuke the entire discussion was the decision? The problem was that the graphs were not labeled correctly, and in the end everyone could have discovered SOMETHING from it.

EDIT: I am not taking sides in this because some egos were bruised, I am just disappointed valuable information disappeared.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 30, 2018)

Point taken. Your point is valid. But mods will do what mods do. Which posts they deleted was up to them. I didn't know your post was taken as well. But we learn and we move on. The thread here as far as I remember it has always been good natured and had good arguments if any. But none that offended. That is when it crosses the line.


----------



## DannyBai (May 30, 2018)

I forgot, I have to be nice.


----------



## menuki

Lurk650 said:


> The HK6 is 6 BA and the HS is 8, by my calculations that is 2 more per side?



Oops! Yes, of course. I'd still love to do a comparison between the two, and I'm really curious how they'll sound in contrast with the two extra BA's per side!

What a time to be alive, 8 Knowles drivers per side In-Ears for 300$ with free shipping.. they actually also have good ratings on Ali:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/T8-T...2bf5-4e7b-abd4-e44da0b8c100&priceBeautifyAB=0

(This is the custom one, but sound should be identical)


----------



## bhazard (May 31, 2018)

3+ days of HK6 burn in and no change. Way too much boost in the 200-500hz region on mine. Like $20 earphone boost bad. It tries to give the sense of deep bass to compensate for an all BA setup, but absolutely ruins any sort of complex musical passage (terrible for metal).

I'll take a measurement and then I want to send mine to DS to compare, but it is very disappointing. In fact, i've been disappointed both times this year on the LZ-a5 and this. My favorites? My noise cancelling Sony WH1000MX2 and Monoprice M1060c. Both were bought at similar prices to the LZ and HK6 on sale and are both much, much better listening experiences with better tech. Heck, even the HE560 reached the low 300's with a balanced cable.


----------



## cocolinho

Hi!
what would be your best recommandation for a tiny IEMs (for women) under usd50?
Thank you!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 31, 2018)

bhazard said:


> 3+ days of HK6 burn in and no change. Way too much boost in the 200-500hz region on mine. Like $20 earphone boost bad. It tries to give the sense of deep bass to compensate for an all BA setup, but absolutely ruins any sort of complex musical passage (terrible for metal).
> 
> I'll take a measurement and then I want to send mine to DS to compare, but it is very disappointing. In fact, i've been disappointed both times this year on the LZ-a5 and this. My favorites? My noise cancelling Sony WH1000MX2 and Monoprice M1060c. Both were bought at similar prices to the LZ and HK6 on sale and are both much, much better listening experiences with better tech. Heck, even the HE560 reached the low 300's with a balanced cable.



You know at one point in the burn in process I can't find my post but I remember the tone changing from warm to neutral if I remember correctly this was after a good 120 hours or over a week straight of burn in. I know at this point your ready to give up but as a rock and metal listener the HK6 actually sounds great for, at least on my pair. Just let them play music for the rest of the week and leave em be for a while and see what happens.

So my DZ12 I feel is just now finished with burn in. I got over 250 hours of burn in on them and I still have them playing music all night. I heard their potential but almost sounded disjointed on open listen. I didn't take them seriously for at least a weeks worth of burn in. They steadily got better and better to the point now I don't have any reservations saying these are the best sounding earphones I own by a land slide. Even when I was doing the HK6 review I didn't hear that big of leap from the HK6. Now I do. I have never heard sound separation like I do on the DZ12 something that was not noticeable even last week. I have been using the same source to detect any sound changes my M3s.

I know it sounds hokey but just let them play. The mid bass is done tastefully and should not sound like your describing. Keep them playing music 24-7. In the end if there are any even remote sound differences from yours to mine. I will most certainly help to get a new pair.



cocolinho said:


> Hi!
> what would be your best recommandation for a tiny IEMs (for women) under usd50?
> Thank you!



Zero Audio Tenor.


----------



## HungryPanda

cocolinho said:


> Hi!
> what would be your best recommandation for a tiny IEMs (for women) under usd50?
> Thank you!


 The KZ ZSA have rather small shells


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got a message from Jim and he has been telling me about this guy that used to tune earphones for not only Shure but many other companies which he did not say. Worked for a high end OEM company and does their earphone tuning for NiceHCK. 

This is the same guy that tunes for their higher end semi customs as well. I can believe it. My DZ12 has changed with a very long burn in process and definitely meets my expectations for them now. I have to admit I was disappointed and had buyers remorse.

You guys are only spending $200. Imagine spending north of $700 and getting a disjointed sounding earphone. Lol. I thought there was something wrong at one point.I was seriously considering sending them back to NicHCK and this was after a week of burn in.My point. Have some patience. I know we all want and deserve instant satisfaction at any price but I stand by what I said about the BA drivers they are using on NiceHCK earphones. They are straight from the factory with zero burn in on them. Even on my DZ12 they threw them together made sure there was sound firing from all the BAs and shipped them to me that way.


----------



## Dsnuts

@bhazard  I found my post. 




 _*Contributor*_
 
*Dsnuts*
*

 You guys can call me a JVC (or AT) superfan 
*
*Joined: * Jun 20, 2011
*Posts: * 8,828
*Likes: *2,680

An observation. I have been letting my HK6 play music through my burn in station all week ever since I got it. It is well past 100 hours and I do notice the sound has tightened in all regions including the bass. Same tracks I was listening to last night now has a very tight image to it. Sub bass is tighter and cleaner now. Sound profile has changed a bit toward a neutral tilt in sound tuning. Very interesting. They now are starting to sound a bit like my PX in tonality but with that tonality still maintaining that surround type sound field.

I am using my Spiral dot tips. I just tried a few other tips on them and I will stick to the spiral dots. Does seem to be the perfect match for the HK6. Wide bore tips seems to bring the best out of these. In hind sight if I remember correct these did sound a bit loose in the bass department on open listen. The bass has settled and does not seem to have any more looseness that I can tell. 

Guys that are used to a big bass boost will not get that with these but I do find the bass to be very complimentary to the rest of the sound. I will continue to let them run in till this weekend and see where they go.


----------



## bhazard

I'm definitely going to give it more time, as it does everything else right. I switched cables, added Spiral Dots... unless it really does burn in and lose a good 6db in the upper bass/low mids, I can't see it changing that much over time. I'm leaning more toward a variation in manufacturing and being different than yours.


----------



## Dsnuts

We will eventually find out. I will be on vacation for a few weeks but I expect your HK6 to have plenty of run in by the time I get back. If there is a variation in sound we will make sure you get a different HK6.  

That observation I posted was when I was in the middle of burning in. This might surprise you but I did a A/B comparison to the other 6BA iem I have and those actually have more bass vs the HK6. Peter ended up getting a pair and wanted me to do a comparison for him especially in the bass region. I used a splitter going from the same source and I was actually surprised myself. HK6 has mid bass but when taken with the mids and the treble. They sound well balanced to me. Sure they are not exactly neutral and I agree they have mid bass and decent sub bass but my pair don't show the bass end if at all until it is actually recorded that way. 

That change in tonality I posted earlier when burning in is due to the sound tightening and especially the bass end which changes up the tonality on the phones. My pair now has maybe a slight warmth to the tone leaning more toward a neutral tone to the sound. Mid bass is there but not more than most earphones that have bass. It will be interesting to find how they do after a week from now.


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> I'm definitely going to give it more time, as it does everything else right. I switched cables, added Spiral Dots... unless it really does burn in and lose a good 6db in the upper bass/low mids, I can't see it changing that much over time. I'm leaning more toward a variation in manufacturing and being different than yours.


I wouldn't rule out personal bias and "brain-in" to the differences you're hearing.

I'm not saying there isn't a variation in the IEMs you have or that either of you is wrong. Just that it could be related to how you both hear them / the quality of fit and seal you're getting / your ear anatomy etc.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree here. But Bhazard and I both own the LZ A5 and I can tell you the HK6 don't have bass emphasis that exceeds the A5. Lol. I will have to do a more closer comparison in the bass area between the two later on using a splitter. But just from memory these two should have very similar levels of bass but certainly not more. 

I expect all the HK6 earphones to behave in a similar manor since they are all supposed to have the same drivers and tuning in them. So the one thing that I did notice was a shift in tonality after a weeks straight of non stop music played through them at medium volumes. I am expecting bhazards to do the same. If not then I will eventually hear his and will find out if SQ variation exists on these.


----------



## kw8910

cocolinho said:


> Hi!
> what would be your best recommandation for a tiny IEMs (for women) under usd50?
> Thank you!



Final audio E2000/E3000.


----------



## kova4a (May 31, 2018)

I got the flc8d yesterday and unsurprisingly it's a winner. Flc still make the best hybrids in this price segment and know how to tune their stuff. The sd7 plus sounds quite unnatural in comparison. If only I could put the 8d drivers in the sd7 shells.


----------



## loomisjohnson

cocolinho said:


> Hi!
> what would be your best recommandation for a tiny IEMs (for women) under usd50?
> Thank you!


i actually like the kz hds3 ($10 or so) more than the zero carbo; the jvc fxh30 is also a good little piece.


----------



## Dsnuts

So these seems to be a good deal. They sell a wider bored foam tip here might give these a try for a $10 spot. You can choose a narrow bored tip or wider bored tip. I say go wide. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-bulletz-earphone-tips


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Dsnuts said:


> So these seems to be a good deal. They sell a wider bored foam tip here might give these a try for a $10 spot. You can choose a narrow bored tip or wider bored tip. I say go wide.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-bulletz-earphone-tips



$10.00 plus $2.75 shipping. The options are 3 small, 3 medium, 3 large, or one pair of each size. I decided to try them although I don't usually like foams.

Thanks.


----------



## Ahmad313

bhazard said:


> I'm definitely going to give it more time, as it does everything else right. I switched cables, added Spiral Dots... unless it really does burn in and lose a good 6db in the upper bass/low mids, I can't see it changing that much over time. I'm leaning more toward a variation in manufacturing and being different than yours.


Have you try a pure silver cable with your HK6,?  
because as i remember the all impressions from Dsnuts are with his pure silver cable , 
maybe different materials cables made some variations in the sound signature ,


----------



## bhazard

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you try a pure silver cable with your HK6,?
> because as i remember the all impressions from Dsnuts are with his pure silver cable ,
> maybe different materials cables made some variations in the sound signature ,



Tried many cables, including an 8 core. It's not the cable.

It's not that the bass is boosted too much, it's that the lower mids are boosted so much they sound hollow, mixed in with upper bass bleed. A measurement can show this, which I'll try to do this weekend.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Just got my Shanling M0 in the mail, and WOW. It sounds absolutely incredible. Just wonderful. It even sounds much better than my previous LG V30 by a good margin. I’m currently using it as a Bluetooth receiver (AAC) on my iPhone X since I need to buy a good micro SD card, and I’m just in audio heaven. The HK6 sounds infinitely better this way; dynamics have improved tenfold and everything is an improvement. This is my first DAP and first Shanling product. More impressions on the way!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it don't surprise the sonics are better on the Shanlings. I will most certainly get one when I get back from vacation. When it comes to sound tuning Shanling got it going on. Those guys have a good ear for good sonics for certain.


----------



## HungryPanda

My M1 still is my walkabout dap


----------



## lucasbrea

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Shanling M0 in the mail, and WOW. It sounds absolutely incredible. Just wonderful. It even sounds much better than my previous LG V30 by a good margin. I’m currently using it as a Bluetooth receiver (AAC) on my iPhone X since I need to buy a good micro SD card, and I’m just in audio heaven. The HK6 sounds infinitely better this way; dynamics have improved tenfold and everything is an improvement. This is my first DAP and first Shanling product. More impressions on the way!


Can you stream Spotify from your phone with this??


----------



## Bartig

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Shanling M0 in the mail, and WOW. It sounds absolutely incredible. Just wonderful. It even sounds much better than my previous LG V30 by a good margin. I’m currently using it as a Bluetooth receiver (AAC) on my iPhone X since I need to buy a good micro SD card, and I’m just in audio heaven. The HK6 sounds infinitely better this way; dynamics have improved tenfold and everything is an improvement. This is my first DAP and first Shanling product. More impressions on the way!


Wow, sounds great! Please tell me: how does that bluetooth construction work?


----------



## Lurk650

lucasbrea said:


> Can you stream Spotify from your phone with this??


Just an FYI, the Radsone ES100 is the same price and will allow Spotify from the phone to it since it's a BT receiver plus it has a balanced out. Has great reviews from members on here, just got mine today but I'm at work and it's at home waiting for me lol


----------



## lucasbrea

Lurk650 said:


> Just an FYI, the Radsone ES100 is the same price and will allow Spotify from the phone to it since it's a BT receiver plus it has a balanced out. Has great reviews from members on here, just got mine today but I'm at work and it's at home waiting for me lol


OK thanks very much for the tip. Looking forward for your feedback on this one then


----------



## SilverLodestar

lucasbrea said:


> Can you stream Spotify from your phone with this??


Definitely. You can stream anything to it via your phone, PC, Mac, etc. It sounds truly wonderful, even with AAC. It blows the Ear Studio ES100 out of the water.


----------



## zazaboy

Guys who bought hk6 how much did you all play in total..just curious? Atm its 260 euro it got a bump in price i hope discount is still alive..


----------



## handwander

SilverLodestar said:


> It blows the Ear Studio ES100 out of the water.


Citation required.


----------



## SilverLodestar

handwander said:


> Citation required.


I own both, and I just can’t get used to the ES100. When paired with the Tin T2 (which I’ve been in love with since early November of last year), it sounds off. The midrange loses a lot of resolution and definition. I compared the Apple dongle to the ES100 using Again by Yui as a test song, and found that the ES100 alters the midrange and vocals drastically. It’s hard to explain, but it’s like overall clarity and other aspects like separation and layering take a hit. Dynamics also feel sorta dull and leave me wanting more, thus making me turn the volume even louder. It may be because I’m using AAC and not fully utilizing what aptx hd can offer. I thought this was the case, but the Shanling M0 just sounds incredible when streaming via AAC. Dynamics are a whole step up from the Apple dongle, resolution is extremely well done, and distortion is almost non-existent. Is it possible I got a bad ES100? Because people rave about these and Radstone is definitely a company that knows what they’re doing.


----------



## handwander

Not that what you're saying is impossible, but if the M0 is outperforming the ES100 I'd expect to hear a lot of comments soon from others who have used both. If the M0 is a better bt receiver while also being a full fledged DAP, all while costing the same, that'd be quite the device.


----------



## SilverLodestar

handwander said:


> Not that what you're saying is impossible, but if the M0 is outperforming the ES100 I'd expect to hear a lot of comments soon from others who have used both. If the M0 is a better bt receiver while also being a full fledged DAP, all while costing the same, that'd be quite the device.


The M0 is very new and was only officially released in US markets last week (I think). There’s a thread for them somewhere on here too. 

So far, it’s a great device. I actually didn’t expect it to even come close to the ES100 since it definitely has the upper hand in updates and support at the moment. I’m gonna wait for my balanced cable to get here, then I could do a more fair comparison between the two.


----------



## lucasbrea

Shanling M0 is not compatible with aptx HD but the Es100 is compatible with Aptx hd i dont know about the SQ difference tho


----------



## manukmanohar (May 31, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Just an FYI, the Radsone ES100 is the same price and will allow Spotify from the phone to it since it's a BT receiver plus it has a balanced out. Has great reviews from members on here, just got mine today but I'm at work and it's at home waiting for me lol



What a coincidence. I also got my ES100. 
Was just setting it up yesterday. However, still waiting for HK6 and the balanced cables to arrive.



SilverLodestar said:


> I own both, and I just can’t get used to the ES100. When paired with the Tin T2 (which I’ve been in love with since early November of last year), it sounds off. The midrange loses a lot of resolution and definition. I compared the Apple dongle to the ES100 using Again by Yui as a test song, and found that the ES100 alters the midrange and vocals drastically. It’s hard to explain, but it’s like overall clarity and other aspects like separation and layering take a hit. Dynamics also feel sorta dull and leave me wanting more, thus making me turn the volume even louder. It may be because I’m using AAC and not fully utilizing what aptx hd can offer. I thought this was the case, but the Shanling M0 just sounds incredible when streaming via AAC. Dynamics are a whole step up from the Apple dongle, resolution is extremely well done, and distortion is almost non-existent. Is it possible I got a bad ES100? Because people rave about these and Radstone is definitely a company that knows what they’re doing.



Have you turned DCT off? (It was affecting the sound in a bad way). Also, what was the filter you are using? I'm still getting used to the different filters, and all the other settings; so I'm not sure what is better.

But, my initial impression was that ES100 was making the Magaosi X3 (which is supposed to be near neutral with slight bass boost), sound warmer (lower mids, and maybe upper bass was affected). If that is the case, I can understand how for HK6, which is supposed to already be pretty warm, it will affect it negatively.

Hopefully, once i get hang of all the settings, i am hoping to find something which doesn't colour the sound much. (filters, oversampling, Jitter settings etc.). If I'm not wrong, LG V30 contains quad dac of ESS9218p, the same dac which Shanling M0 has. So, it speaks volumes, if M0 is sounding much better than V30, with just 1 dac vs quad dac.


----------



## waynes world (May 31, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> Definitely. You can stream anything to it via your phone, PC, Mac, etc. It sounds truly wonderful, even with AAC. It blows the Ear Studio ES100 out of the water.



Bold words! Especially considering how much praise the es100's SQ gets. In what ways does it blow the es100 out of the water?

Ps I love the es100, but I wouldn't complain if it also served as a dap, hence my interest in the m0.

Edit: I see you have provided more input (which I am reading now)


----------



## Raketen (Jun 1, 2018)

IMO the strength of the es100 (other than output power) is less the sound itself, more the app's system wide application of fine grained volume controls, sound settings & eq functionality.


----------



## manukmanohar

zazaboy said:


> Guys who bought hk6 how much did you all play in total..just curious? Atm its 260 euro it got a bump in price i hope discount is still alive..



From what i understand, the "head-fier" discount, is applicable indefinitely. Just ensure that you don't do the payment and wait for Jim to update the order price, before doing the payment. 199 usd without cable, and 219 with cable, i think


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 1, 2018)

So initially this post was a comparison using my A5 and HK6. 

Unfortunately I just found out my right side of the A5 has much less treble than the left so this comparison is now null and void. 

It was strange to me that I was able to install the black filter but something sounded off. This is not good but I read another poster on the A5 thread that had a similar issue. 

Good times.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverLodestar said:


> Definitely. You can stream anything to it via your phone, PC, Mac, etc. It sounds truly wonderful, even with AAC. It blows the Ear Studio ES100 out of the water.


No balanced out



zazaboy said:


> Guys who bought hk6 how much did you all play in total..just curious? Atm its 260 euro it got a bump in price i hope discount is still alive..


Add to cart, input Headfier message to seller, choose other payment option and place order. Leave app or page and wait for price to change then make the payment.


----------



## Lurk650

Got the ES100 and updated FW. Listened a bit with the HK6, nothing critical or really detailed. Just getting a feel for the ES. It's an AK chip like the M3S, fwiw. Got my 99C running balanced out of the ES pushing AptX, sounds really, really good.


----------



## Apputty

Lurk650 said:


> Got the ES100 and updated FW. Listened a bit with the HK6, nothing critical or really detailed. Just getting a feel for the ES. It's an AK chip like the M3S, fwiw. Got my 99C running balanced out of the ES pushing AptX, sounds really, really good.


A little off topic, I haven't tried 99c in balanced, does it sound better in balanced mode?
Is it worth getting a balanced cable for 99c


----------



## crabdog

Apputty said:


> A little off topic, I haven't tried 99c in balanced, does it sound better in balanced mode?
> Is it worth getting a balanced cable for 99c


Being balanced in itself will not make anything sound "better". It depends on the source and more specifically the way the source's balanced output is engineered.


----------



## Vaughn

I received my HK6 a couple of days ago and have been listening to them off and on since...first impressions are very favorable! I have been dabbling in the cheaper KZ line and other IEMs in the under $100 range. These are definitely next level and it is obvious in the tuning. I really didn't expect 6 BAs to sound so coherent


----------



## jant71 (Jun 1, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Bold words! Especially considering how much praise the es100's SQ gets. In what ways does it blow the es100 out of the water?
> 
> Ps I love the es100, but I wouldn't complain if it also served as a dap, hence my interest in the m0.
> 
> Edit: I see you have provided more input (which I am reading now)



Like the small DAP plus BT amp thing so things like the Radsone are no longer on my radar when you don't have both. Getting an Hidiz AP80. Say I'm at the park and notice the Yankee game is starting. I can just turn it on. Good luck trying that with a Radsone or M0. No FM, no sports talk or ball games. We all have different needs even in a small ultra-portable BT device.



Raketen said:


> IMO the strength of the es100 (other than output power) is less the sound itself, more the app's system wide application of fine grained volume controls, sound settings & eq functionality.



Since I use a Sony A45 mainly, the app was pretty useless for me. Was hoping they would include more on board control in the next one.


----------



## Apputty

crabdog said:


> Being balanced in itself will not make anything sound "better". It depends on the source and more specifically the way the source's balanced output is engineered.


Yeah that's there. 
But I don't know if you have noticed in sd7 plus in balanced mode. It really sounds to have a 3d feel and a wider sound stage. When switching from single to balanced, the change in sound is not so evident or prominent on hk6 as it is on sd7 plus. That's what I feel.
So was just wondering if anything special in having 99c in balanced.
With the gear I have I can definitely say it sounds better in balanced. Pioneer xdp30r uses dual DAC in balanced and sounds really good. But some earphones/ headphones don't respond in the same manner.


----------



## menuki (Jun 1, 2018)

Just received some images of my Hisenior B8, this might even be the exact IEM I'll receive! They look so cool, I never knew that I wanted a transparent IEM. 










They are now 500$ again on Ali, crazy that I got them for 300$ through the New Year discount!


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Like the small DAP plus BT amp thing so things like the Radsone are no longer on my radar when you don't have both. Getting an Hidiz AP80. Say I'm at the park and notice the Yankee game is starting. I can just turn it on. Good luck trying that with a Radsone or M0. No FM, no sports talk or ball games. We all have different needs even in a small ultra-portable BT device.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I use a Sony A45 mainly, the app was pretty useless for me. Was hoping they would include more on board control in the next one.



In Norway they don't broadcast in FM anymore, all DAB ha ha.... 

I do listen to a lot of radio with the Radsone though, internet channel through UAPP works great for me.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Being balanced in itself will not make anything sound "better". It depends on the source and more specifically the way the source's balanced output is engineered.



^^This


----------



## Ahmad313

menuki said:


> Just received some images of my Hisenior B8, this might even be the exact IEM I'll receive! They look so cool, I never knew that I wanted a transparent IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice,  cable is also looks beautiful ,  
Waiting for your early impressions ,


----------



## Lurk650

Apputty said:


> A little off topic, I haven't tried 99c in balanced, does it sound better in balanced mode?
> Is it worth getting a balanced cable for 99c


For me I noticed better separation. Sounds great from both the 300R and ES100. The Meze cable is expensive, i got lucky and got a discount on a custom cable from Triton, I see one member got a decent balanced cable for cheap from China on eBay .

The bigger change came from swapping on Brainwavz Sheepskin pads.


----------



## mrmoto050

Great choice of music


----------



## waynes world

crabdog said:


> Being balanced in itself will not make anything sound "better". It depends on the source and more specifically the way the source's balanced output is engineered.



I won't know unless my long lost balanced cable from aliexpress surprises me and shows up. Darn, I finally have a balanced gizmo (Radsone ES100), but the darned cable is MIA!



jant71 said:


> Like the small DAP plus BT amp thing so things like the Radsone are no longer on my radar when you don't have both. Getting an Hidiz AP80. Say I'm at the park and notice the Yankee game is starting. I can just turn it on. Good luck trying that with a Radsone or M0. No FM, no sports talk or ball games. We all have different needs even in a small ultra-portable BT device.



Indeed we do. I was initially interested in the Cayin N3, but I really wanted better bluetooth receive capability, so I eventually ended up with the BTR1 (lost) and then the ES100. VERY happy with the ES100, but I wouldn't complain if it was also a DAP 

One issue with the M0 is that I'd want it to be clip-able. I'll have to read the thread some more to see if that's possible (maybe with a case?). But something that small really should have a clip built on imo.

Also, it would have to sound as good as the ES100 in bluetooth receive mode.

If I do end up getting the M0 one day, the ES100 will happily fill in as my desktop dac.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 1, 2018)

Very tragic what happened to my LZ A5. Apparently the highs BA on the right side of the A5 decided to only throw out about 30% of sound out of the blue. I noticed when I was doing the A/B with the HK6 the A5 sounding a bit off a bit too much. I spent the day trying to wake up the BA by blasting music though it but nothing came about. I tried using different filters and even off setting filters to see if I can equalize the off setting treble. Didn't quite work. The sound of the right side is decidedly warmer due to the high BA not working correct. I am sure my A5 is very defective at this point and will call it a loss. The only other issue I have ever had with an earphone was when I bought a new A83 fidue and the bass was distorting on one side of he earphones. Was the dynamic on that one but otherwise I have been fairly lucky with earphones. This one is a dud.


----------



## Lurk650

waynes world said:


> I won't know unless my long lost balanced cable from aliexpress surprises me and shows up. Darn, I finally have a balanced gizmo (Radsone ES100), but the darned cable is MIA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this on my Fiio M3. Works great. 

The Original Clip (Black) - Belt Clip https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4MHPKE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rbFeBbNGXT6ZG


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> Very tragic what happened to my LZ A5. Apparently the highs BA on the right side of the A5 decided to only throw out about 30% of sound out of the blue. I noticed when I was doing the A/B with the HK6 the A5 sounding a bit off a bit too much. I spent the day trying to wake up the BA by blasting music though it but nothing came about. I tried using different filters and even off setting filters to see if I can equalize the off setting treble. Didn't quite work. The sound of the right side is decidedly warmer due to the high BA not working correct. I am sure my A5 is very defective at this point and will call it a loss. The only other issue I have ever had with an earphone was when I bought a new A83 fidue and the bass was distorting on one side of he earphones. Was the dynamic on that one but otherwise I have been fairly lucky with earphones. This one is a dud.



Bad news. When you say "blasting music though it", what volume were you using? My old PFE111 did a similar thing to me back in the day. I did "fix" it by doing the "blasting music though it" thing, but it didn't work until I maxed the volume out - needless to say don't wear the thing when trying this. The driver made an audible click then the volume misbalance was gone. Fiddly things these BAs


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh that is a good idea. I was blasting unsafe levels but not max volume. Will have to give that a go since I have nothing to loose. Good tip. Will let you know if that fixes anything.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> Oh that is a good idea. I was blasting unsafe levels but not max volume. Will have to give that a go since I have nothing to loose. Good tip. Will let you know if that fixes anything.



That was my reasoning too. It's broke already… what's the worst that could happen
Turned out I manged to get another 2yrs of use before the cable finally packed it in


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Very tragic what happened to my LZ A5. Apparently the highs BA on the right side of the A5 decided to only throw out about 30% of sound out of the blue. I noticed when I was doing the A/B with the HK6 the A5 sounding a bit off a bit too much. I spent the day trying to wake up the BA by blasting music though it but nothing came about. I tried using different filters and even off setting filters to see if I can equalize the off setting treble. Didn't quite work. The sound of the right side is decidedly warmer due to the high BA not working correct. I am sure my A5 is very defective at this point and will call it a loss. The only other issue I have ever had with an earphone was when I bought a new A83 fidue and the bass was distorting on one side of he earphones. Was the dynamic on that one but otherwise I have been fairly lucky with earphones. This one is a dud.


This happens quite often with the A4 and A5. Blasting music through it will not help - just leave it overnight and it will start working again.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 1, 2018)

Unfortunately I used my C5 amp to really blast them. Now they rattle. Lol. The volume issue seems permanent for some reason. It was strange but I put on the black filter a while ago and I always thought the black filter was a bit bright for me before. I installed the black filter then because it was sounding less bright, little did I know it was just the right ear piece that was dull. So it was evident a while ago, this was before I bought the HK6.  I just didn't notice it till now. Admittedly I haven't been listening to it since I got the HK6, DZ12 and the other 6 BA earphone.  The high BA on the right side is done for. Does not emit any sound now and the rest of right side now has lower volume.

At least I got some fake sony hybrids and some filters I can use for the Semkarch. CNT1.


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> I won't know unless my long lost balanced cable from aliexpress surprises me and shows up. Darn, I finally have a balanced gizmo (Radsone ES100), but the darned cable is MIA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's will also be difficult to answer phone calls from something like the M0  

I love the total package of the ES100 enough to never bring a DAP out the door anymore. 

It really depends on one's needs and preferences.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 2, 2018)

While my A5 is no longer usable. It does me no good to ponder on my loss so onward we go. On the topic of BA burn in. I am gonna list the sound changes that happened to my most recent all BA earphones and how they sound now.

HK6 as you guys know from open box you can most certainly hear their sound potential and general tuning but the tonality is warm due to the fairly large mid bass. I have it documented on the discovery thread exactly what I heard from over a week of non stop music playing through them. And again not blasting either. Just playing music. The tone changes to a more neutral tone meaning the sound tightens and also a slight increase in treble presence which I did not post about. This was actually a good change as I thought the treble was slightly laid back on early presentation.

DZ12. These showed the most change out of the 3 earphones. I was ready to not fully hear what these were about on open listen as I was told they had zero burn in from the factory. They put them together quickly tested and then was shipped to me. Open listen was a mixed bag of emotions for me as you would expect something mind blowing on open listen for a flag ship product but that is not how I heard them. In fact I heard better potential from the HK6 more so than these. The bass was anemic and so was the treble the mids sounded uneven as well. The one thing I did get however was one of the widest sounds I have heard for an earphone.

So a week passes by and I remember being shocked that the bass decided to show up. I am certain I posted that somewhere on here too. Not only bass but really good bass. More sub bass than the HK6 and tighter sounding as it should be. The mids cleaned up and now was even sounding. The treble was what took the most time. They sounded thin and behind the mids up until I got 2 weeks of burn in. The treble now flows with the mids. It now has very good coherency from the highs to the lows. Sound separation is another aspect these earphones now have that I was very happy about. They now show higher end refinements that I was not able to hear till they got the 2nd week straight of burn in.

DZ12 will definitely test anyone. In fact I will divulge something I did. I wrote a message to Jim telling him how disappointed I was with the DZ12. This was at around a weeks worth of burn in. I figured they would not get much better. At that point I didn't feel they were the leap in SQ I was looking for from the HK6. They sounded higher end than the HK6 but not exactly a clear leap. Today?

On a well recorded track each instrument has its own defined space. Very fluid, clean 3 dimensional layering of sound. Every exacting detail of the recording is produced and it is a crazy great sounding earphone from top to bottom. My own personal high fidelity escape on the go with the best isolation of all my earphones and a nice wide clearly defined stage. I am now ready to write about how these sound.

I never sent that message to Jim.


----------



## Apputty

crabdog said:


> This happens quite often with the A4 and A5. Blasting music through it will not help - just leave it overnight and it will start working again.


I don't have lz A4 or A5, but this really sounds weird. Can't think of any logical explanation.


----------



## crabdog

Apputty said:


> I don't have lz A4 or A5, but this really sounds weird. Can't think of any logical explanation.


Yes, it's very strange but there are a bunch of people who have had the same experience - more common with the A4 though.


----------



## dkarl403

Got a teaser today. I got the HK6 in my local postoffice right now. Typically I am on vacation in the western coastline of Sweden. Comming home in a few days. Will test it with my Xiaomi MI A1 meanwhile I await the M0.


----------



## Dsnuts

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's very strange but there are a bunch of people who have had the same experience - more common with the A4 though.



Ya this experience has soured me on the LZ front. I am sure they have great designs and will continue to come out with great sounding stuff. Unfortunately one time is all I need to know about the QC on the LZs. Needless to say the A5 will be my last LZ earphone.


----------



## Mr Trev

Apputty said:


> I don't have lz A4 or A5, but this really sounds weird. Can't think of any logical explanation.



A while ago I was reading an article about BAs (what they are, how they work - I think it may have been on Innerfidelity). The article mentioned that BAs can be rather fragile when it comes to vibrations/impact/humidty. One of the biggest symptoms is a drop in volume - apparently they won't completely die off immediately. This really made me second guess ever buying second hand BA iems… you never know what they've been through beforehand

You also can't really say what's going on behind the production line either. Perhaps it could be unskilled workers overheating the drivers when soldering (i know when I cracked my dead PFE open I was surprised at how freakishly small the driver actually was, and was pretty sure that trying a recable myself wouldn't have a happy ending). Then there's the question of what the quality of the drivers are to begin with (there could be a reason they sell so comparatively cheap)


----------



## davidcotton

Mr Trev said:


> A while ago I was reading an article about BAs (what they are, how they work - I think it may have been on Innerfidelity). The article mentioned that BAs can be rather fragile when it comes to vibrations/impact/humidty.* One of the biggest symptoms is a drop in volume - apparently they won't completely die off immediately.* This really made me second guess ever buying second hand BA iems… you never know what they've been through beforehand
> 
> You also can't really say what's going on behind the production line either. Perhaps it could be unskilled workers overheating the drivers when soldering (i know when I cracked my dead PFE open I was surprised at how freakishly small the driver actually was, and was pretty sure that trying a recable myself wouldn't have a happy ending). Then there's the question of what the quality of the drivers are to begin with (there could be a reason they sell so comparatively cheap)



This happened to one of my minerva silicone customs.  Left side suddenly dropped and then died completely some time later.  It was such a faff getting it sorted (for payment they would only accept a credit card number, as they were shut when I went to work and came back that really wasn't an option), so I decided against silicone customs from that point on.


----------



## Apputty

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's very strange but there are a bunch of people who have had the same experience - more common with the A4 though.


I believe in campfire comets or some other all BA iem manual they mentioned that its tuning can go bad if it falls down. That they mentioned is because the tuned acoustic chamber they are using I believe. Not sure though.i believe that would cause permanent problem to the iem, but still can't think of the reason why it would be fine the next day.
I guess am not that good an engineer to know it.


----------



## Apputty

dkarl403 said:


> Got a teaser today. I got the HK6 in my local postoffice right now. Typically I am on vacation in the western coastline of Sweden. Comming home in a few days. Will test it with my Xiaomi MI A1 meanwhile I await the M0.


With Xiaomi mi A1 you might get some hiss with all BA iems. You might need an impedance adapter to bring it down. I have been using Xiaomi mi A1 for a while now and had issues with low impedance iems. It was okay with higher impedance iems, but generally you get a hiss with lower impedance iems.
I am waiting for my m0 as well.


----------



## ustinj

One thing to keep in mind about the M0 is that when using it as a bluetooth receiver, it has no playback control options (unlike 99% of bluetooth receivers).


----------



## jant71 (Jun 3, 2018)

ustinj said:


> One thing to keep in mind about the M0 is that when using it as a bluetooth receiver, it has no playback control options (unlike 99% of bluetooth receivers).



A main reason I am getting AP80, the buttons. Still surprised that none pop up when you swipe(though pretty sure they will firmware them in). Though still way too tedious stop and look and activate screen and make them pop up. A BT amp should have play, FF, and RW plus the volume wheel or other separate volume control.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jun 3, 2018)

My HK6 will be arriving tomorrow. 
A week earlier than expected; however, sells waiting, for balanced cables to come for use with my ES100 (which would be my primary source), and Geekout V2+.

Quite excited!! Hopefully, initial impressions are positive, and then i have no qualms, doing the full 200 hours burn in, as suggested by some.


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> It's will also be difficult to answer phone calls from something like the M0
> 
> I love the total package of the ES100 enough to never bring a DAP out the door anymore.
> 
> It really depends on one's needs and preferences.....



Yup. Even though I was initially looking for a DAP that could _also_ do quality bluetooth receiving from my phone, my phone + ES100 works so well and sound so good to me that the only reason I might still be interested in a "small clip-able DAP + bluetooth receiver" would be for those times that I need a backup for when my phone's battery is getting low, or for when I don't have my phone with me (which is not very often). Of course, I'd then also have to go into "I need to spend another $100 on a sizeable microsd card for the DAP" scenario. Well, I'm sure i have 5 x 64G cards lying around lol.


----------



## josesol07

Hi, I have been out of the head-fi loop for a few years, when I purchased the Unique Melody Miracle, based upon the rave reviews on that model at that time; being end game for me on IEM (and my first experience with Chi-fi).

I was so happy with the Miracle that I decided to quit on visiting Head-fi forums until two months ago, when the left unit failed (high frequency BAs) and sent it for repair.

Awaiting for the repaired IEM from UM, I got back the Head-fi bug and here I am again lurking with fascination several threads related to chi-fi.

I´ve been wondering how the oldie UM Miracle holds against the new generation of hybrid and multi-drivers IEMs; so, could some of you guys happen to have the Miracle and the highly praised HK6, share a comparison?

From memory I recall the UM Miracles having awesome instrument separation but intimate soundstage. Does HK6 present a bigger soundstage than the Miracles?  Appreciate your feedback
Jose


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> My M1 still is my walkabout dap


panda, how are those hisenior 5 iems faring? oddly intrigued by those...


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm quite enamored with the Hisenior B5+ but waiting on delivery of a different cable as I dislike the free one that came with them. They are fairly neutral, very pleasing to listen to as the highs are perfect for me not sharp, very controlled. Mids are excellent with male and female voices sounding perfect. Bass is not overpowering but goes deep. Took a while to find the best tips but I have settled on wide shallow ones.


----------



## Apputty

HungryPanda said:


> I'm quite enamored with the Hisenior B5+ but waiting on delivery of a different cable as I dislike the free one that came with them. They are fairly neutral, very pleasing to listen to as the highs are perfect for me not sharp, very controlled. Mids are excellent with male and female voices sounding perfect. Bass is not overpowering but goes deep. Took a while to find the best tips but I have settled on wide shallow ones.


Ohhhh this one sounds to be a great one for the price. I am waiting for iBasso it04 to be released, otherwise I would have tried these. Sounds promising for the price.


----------



## HungryPanda

I think they are well worth the money


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 5, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I'm quite enamored with the Hisenior B5+ but waiting on delivery of a different cable as I dislike the free one that came with them. They are fairly neutral, very pleasing to listen to as the highs are perfect for me not sharp, very controlled. Mids are excellent with male and female voices sounding perfect. Bass is not overpowering but goes deep. Took a while to find the best tips but I have settled on wide shallow ones.



I'm seriously considering the B5 with 2-pin cables. A 5BA with the whole "pick your housing color and faceplate" for about $120....ish is music to my ears.




 

What IEM would you say they are most comparable to?

Anything better at this price-point that's clean, unfettered and transparent? 

Finally, do they have more of a bright or dark lean to them?

Thanks Panda!


----------



## Lurk650

After having the HK6 for some time now, I agree with Ds. These things are excellent and really do change with burn in.


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> After having the HK6 for some time now, I agree with Ds. These things are excellent and really do change with burn in.


BAs are changing with burn-in now?


----------



## manukmanohar

So, I received the HK6 yesterday. Impressions so far are mostly positive. Both mid-bass and lower mids seems to be elevated, which works really well with some songs, and gives weight and body to instruments and vocals, especially male vocals. Overall, hoping that there is "burn-in" diferences (has got over 20 hours burn in so far), as stated by others, and have improvement especially in  speed & attack, and soundstage.

Will also be getting the balanced cables, so I can see how more power, would help with the SQ. (on my ES100)


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> BAs are changing with burn-in now?



I guess the cable could be broken in or something.


----------



## menuki

kova4a said:


> I guess the cable could be broken in or something.



Wait, cables can be "broken in"? o.O


----------



## kova4a

menuki said:


> Wait, cables can be "broken in"? o.O


Well, if you want to get into the more esoteric side of this hobby you can always google cable break-in or burn-in. That is a sort of a more likely explanation (other than mental burn-in) to alleged change resulting from BAs burning in. Of course, the strongest factors at play are the point of reference and mental burn-in. That's one one should always have a very solid point of reference - usually neutral and technically adept iems of headphones, because if an iem doesn't have any glaring issues but rather just different signature or presentation, then the mind can easily adjust what your are hearing and make it a new point of reference.


----------



## HungryPanda

DocHoliday said:


> I'm seriously considering the B5 with 2-pin cables. A 5BA with the whole "pick your housing color and faceplate" for about $120....ish is music to my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest the closest iem I own is the Rose Mini6 and that costs quite a bit more


----------



## snip3r77

kova4a said:


> Well, if you want to get into the more esoteric side of this hobby you can always google cable break-in or burn-in. That is a sort of a more likely explanation (other than mental burn-in) to alleged change resulting from BAs burning in. Of course, the strongest factors at play are the point of reference and mental burn-in. That's one one should always have a very solid point of reference - usually neutral and technically adept iems of headphones, because if an iem doesn't have any glaring issues but rather just different signature or presentation, then the mind can easily adjust what your are hearing and make it a new point of reference.



Is there such a thing as if you don't use the iem for a long  time.you need to re burn in lmao?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> BAs are changing with burn-in now?



Lol. Idk how to explain it. I wouldn't call it brain burn in since I've been using different gear also. I'm listening to songs that I listened to when I first got it, for instance songs by 5FDP sounded awful, now they sound really good. I've never noticed a change with any other headphones. 

At the end of the day, burn in or no burn in, these things are a steal at $200.


----------



## DocHoliday

HungryPanda said:


> To be honest the closest iem I own is the Rose Mini6 and that costs quite a bit more



'Nuff said! I'm on it. 

Thanks


----------



## manukmanohar

HungryPanda said:


> To be honest the closest iem I own is the Rose Mini6 and that costs quite a bit more


 How do they compare with HK6?


----------



## bhazard

Well now, today my EQ presets didn't sound right compared to previous days on the HK6. It may be changing sound after all. The lower mids aren't as blatantly muffled as before.

I also seem to have an ear pressure issue using medium spiral dots. I may need to try a larger or smaller size.


----------



## HungryPanda

I change my tips often from medium to large depending on many factors


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> Well now, today my EQ presets didn't sound right compared to previous days on the HK6. It may be changing sound after all. The lower mids aren't as blatantly muffled as before.
> 
> I also seem to have an ear pressure issue using medium spiral dots. I may need to try a larger or smaller size.


Yeah I had that issue with the Medium Dots, went to MS and it was better but they were too small to provide comfort and my ear drums got sore quick. Went back to Medium and its perfect now lol.

I didn't believe it either man, the lower mids get better. Much better. Its crazy how different the sound is from day one. I listened to my AKG N40 last night and the treble came off as a bit sharp and grainy now on them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 6, 2018)

Reason why I been out of the thread for a bit. Sounds great at Nantucket Island.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## anindyameister

Is it a good idea to buy cheaper MMCX and 2-Pin braided cables off Ali, and replace the 3.5mm plug with a 2.5mm balanced plug ?


----------



## superuser1

anindyameister said:


> Is it a good idea to buy cheaper MMCX and 2-Pin braided cables off Ali, and replace the 3.5mm plug with a 2.5mm balanced plug ?


AFAIK the wiring is different.


----------



## anindyameister (Jun 6, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> AFAIK the wiring is different.


Any info on wiring diagrams ? I thought of it cause the braided cables I mentioned, below the Y splitter do have 4 individually insulated wires. Instead of letting the R- and L- go to the same pin, why not connect them to separate ring pins on a 2.5mm 4-pole jack.


----------



## superuser1

anindyameister said:


> Any info on wiring diagrams ? I thought of it cause the braided cables I mentioned, below the Y splitter do have 4 individually insulated wires.


Well i don't have a diagram at hand but if they have 4 individually insulated wires then you should be good to go.


----------



## anindyameister

superuser1 said:


> Well i don't have a diagram at hand but if they have 4 individually insulated wires then you should be good to go.


I have a legit 2.5mm MMCX balanced cable from Fiio, I was thinking of doing continuity tests against the MMCX sleeve/pin and the jack rings, then maintaining the same connection when soldering.


----------



## anindyameister (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't know if anyone is aware or not, but Fiio is supposedly going to launch BTR3 bluetooth receiver sometime around this month. On paper looks like a direct competitor of ES100, with 3.5mm and 2.5 balanced output, aptX HD and LDAC reception, and USB DAC function.


----------



## Bartig

Dsnuts said:


>


Hey, a picture with water. Always a good idea.


----------



## handwander

If anyone is a Co-Donguri fan - New models with brass bodies as well as 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced plug version.
http://e-earphone.blog/?p=1276783


----------



## Dsnuts

So I took my DZ12 and HK6 with me on my vacation and the cottages next to the docks on the previous pic is absolutely stunning. Place is a bit on the expensive but I supposed places like that are never cheap. I will post some more pics as I continue my vacation. 

Being on the road you see a lot of this. 


So sketchy. I want no part of running into a 200 pound animal. Lol.


----------



## jant71

anindyameister said:


> Don't know if anyone is aware or not, but Fiio is supposedly going to launch BTR3 bluetooth receiver sometime around this month. On paper looks like a direct competitor of ES100, with 3.5mm and 2.5 balanced output, aptX HD and LDAC reception, and USB DAC function.



AFAIK, the BTR5 is the only ES100 competitor. BTR3 is in between and has no 2.5mm out. Other than no balanced, the BTR3 will probably fall short in battery life and a bit of SQ to both the Radsone and BTR5.


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> AFAIK, the BTR5 is the only ES100 competitor. BTR3 is in between and has no 2.5mm out. Other than no balanced, the BTR3 will probably fall short in battery life and a bit of SQ to both the Radsone and BTR5.


That is the exact impression i had that the BTR5 would be the only one with the balanced port but i can understand fiio making a design change based on market requirements.


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> AFAIK, the BTR5 is the only ES100 competitor. BTR3 is in between and has no 2.5mm out. Other than no balanced, the BTR3 will probably fall short in battery life and a bit of SQ to both the Radsone and BTR5.


I just opened this little guy today. No balanced out and it only uses the embedded Qualcomm DAC but it does have aptX HD and LDAC.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> AFAIK, the BTR5 is the only ES100 competitor. BTR3 is in between and has no 2.5mm out. Other than no balanced, the BTR3 will probably fall short in battery life and a bit of SQ to both the Radsone and BTR5.





superuser1 said:


> That is the exact impression i had that the BTR5 would be the only one with the balanced port but i can understand fiio making a design change based on market requirements.



I won't know about the "balanced port" advantage of my ES100 until my damned balanced cable decides to show up. Grrr! But, I'm sure I'll be happy once I get it.

Battery life is definitely a factor. I really liked the BTR1 before I lost it, but the battery life was a bit disappointing: I would often run out of juice during the day, but not so with the ES100.

Another area where Radsone rocks is customer support. Wslee is quite active in the ES100 thread, communicates well and provides great info. Also, they respond to suggestions and make frequent firmware upgrades. Oh, and the related app itself is very good (including EQ options etc). Very impressive!


----------



## anindyameister

ES100 is still king of the hill then for now.


----------



## DannyBai

Anyone know how the ES100 compares to the XB10?


----------



## lucasbrea

DannyBai said:


> Anyone know how the ES100 compares to the XB10?


they are similar but  XB10 is not compatible with ldac which is a superior audio quality format but i dont know about ths SQ difference


----------



## DannyBai

I was hoping for some sound impressions but didn’t realize es100 had ldac.


----------



## peter123

DannyBai said:


> I was hoping for some sound impressions but didn’t realize es100 had ldac.



I'm pretty sure it hasn't...


----------



## waynes world

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure it hasn't...



You are correct. There sure are a lot of people trying to convince wslee to add it though. I don't think they should hold their breath, but you never know.


----------



## DannyBai

You’re right peter. Looks like the M0 might be the way to go for me.


----------



## peter123

DannyBai said:


> You’re right peter. Looks like the M0 might be the way to go for me.



I've got no experience with the M0 but fwiw I find the balanced output of the ES100 to sound better that the M1 (even when playing loseless from the M1's international storage) and I'm quite found of the M1. The M0 is newer though so it might perform even better.


----------



## anindyameister

Correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the Shanling M0 limited to SBC and LDAC only when receiving ? Unless one has a Android oreo device with LDAC set to default from developer options, they'd have to use SBC, no AAC for iDevices either.


----------



## SilverLodestar

peter123 said:


> I've got no experience with the M0 but fwiw I find the balanced output of the ES100 to sound better that the M1 (even when playing loseless from the M1's international storage) and I'm quite found of the M1. The M0 is newer though so it might perform even better.


I’m not sure if I have a defective ES100, but the balanced output doesn’t sound much better than unbalanced, and the M0 sounds far better than either output on the ES100. It’s quite an impressive little DAP.


----------



## SilverLodestar

anindyameister said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the Shanling M0 limited to SBC and LDAC only when receiving ? Unless one has a Android oreo device with LDAC set to default from developer options, they'd have to use SBC, no AAC for iDevices either.


My M0 streams AAC from my iPhone. I tested both SBC and AAC streaming settings and noticed a very large increase in sound. So it’s definitely streaming via AAC. Either they added it in a firmware update afterwards, or they’re referring to receiving from a phone and then sending to Bluetooth headphones. Either way, it sounds incredible. FWIW though, I got mine through Amazon US after it’s international release instead of the Chinese release via AliExpress.


----------



## DannyBai

peter123 said:


> I've got no experience with the M0 but fwiw I find the balanced output of the ES100 to sound better that the M1 (even when playing loseless from the M1's international storage) and I'm quite found of the M1. The M0 is newer though so it might perform even better.


XB10 has balanced also and I don’t want to spend $99 on the es100 if the sound isn’t remarkably better if you know what I mean. M0 attracts me because of ldac and the tiny factor.


----------



## anindyameister

SilverLodestar said:


> My M0 streams AAC from my iPhone. I tested both SBC and AAC streaming settings and noticed a very large increase in sound. So it’s definitely streaming via AAC. Either they added it in a firmware update afterwards, or they’re referring to receiving from a phone and then sending to Bluetooth headphones. Either way, it sounds incredible. FWIW though, I got mine through Amazon US after it’s international release instead of the Chinese release via AliExpress.


Interesting. I got the impression from this infographic.


----------



## SilverLodestar

anindyameister said:


> Interesting. I got the impression from this infographic.


Yeah, that’s the one that I’ve seen before. I saw this right after making the purchase thinking that I’d be getting SBC for receiver mode. They really should clarify this more.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Also, quick turn of events: I ordered another ES100 and they came in no more than 20 minutes ago. After having some initial pairing issues (I’m on an iOS 12 dev beta, so bugs everywhere), now I can confirm that my other ES100 is essentially a dud. They sound incredible now. The midrange finally has definition and texture, while dynamics are addicting. The Shanling M0 still sounds better when comparing the 3.5 mm output of each device, but the balanced output on the ES100 sounds either on par with or a little better than the M0. Now I have both devices and no idea which to keep. May as well keep both I guess!


----------



## Mdclol

Anyone else get their HK6s? Some more comparisons to other IEMs would be sweet.

I'm considering asking Dsnuts if he wants to hear my pair of FLC8S to see how they stack up against the HK6s before pulling the trigger.

If I had access to manufacturing costs or profit margins on IEMs I would probably rage. We are soooo getting scalped alive by "high-end" brands, as shown by these lovely Chi-fi toys.


----------



## menuki

My HiSenior with the 8BA per side are still in customs. Grr, I really wanna give them a try and report something back. :'D


----------



## lmfboy01

HK6's +1


----------



## manukmanohar

SilverLodestar said:


> Also, quick turn of events: I ordered another ES100 and they came in no more than 20 minutes ago. After having some initial pairing issues (I’m on an iOS 12 dev beta, so bugs everywhere), now I can confirm that my other ES100 is essentially a dud. They sound incredible now. The midrange finally has definition and texture, while dynamics are addicting. The Shanling M0 still sounds better when comparing the 3.5 mm output of each device, but the balanced output on the ES100 sounds either on par with or a little better than the M0. Now I have both devices and no idea which to keep. May as well keep both I guess!



Any tips on identifying a dud? I'm still waiting on balanced output. And still trying to identify the best setting when i use them. find them to be better than wired connection through my oneplus5 smartphone (no surprise, i guess), but worse than my lhl geekout v2+ and probably even ibasso dx14 (from memory). So, not sure how to judge as i haven't heard daps in that range.


----------



## SilverLodestar

manukmanohar said:


> Any tips on identifying a dud? I'm still waiting on balanced output. And still trying to identify the best setting when i use them. find them to be better than wired connection through my oneplus5 smartphone (no surprise, i guess), but worse than my lhl geekout v2+ and probably even ibasso dx14 (from memory). So, not sure how to judge as i haven't heard daps in that range.


I guess the best way is to compare it to a not-so-great source. I compared it to my old iPhone 6s and the defective ES100 sounded awful in comparison. I think it was using SBC, despite me setting it to AAC. If it feels like there’s a lack of resolution/definition in the midrange, then that’s a telltale sign. Otherwise I have no idea. Balanced input is super nice and I’m still fiddling around with settings. Tbh though, the default settings are pretty good so far.


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jun 7, 2018)

Mdclol said:


> Anyone else get their HK6s? Some more comparisons to other IEMs would be sweet.
> 
> I'm considering asking Dsnuts if he wants to hear my pair of FLC8S to see how they stack up against the HK6s before pulling the trigger.
> 
> If I had access to manufacturing costs or profit margins on IEMs I would probably rage. We are soooo getting scalped alive by "high-end" brands, as shown by these lovely Chi-fi toys.


Mine are currently being burned in with about 170 hours so far. I like them for most of my music, but there’s just so much mid-bass (which I absolutely hate when emphasized) that gives me a headache. I’m  really counting  on burn in to help solve this issue. Other than that, the lower-mids can sound a bit muffled, especially compared to the Tin Audio T2. If I don’t like these, I may just sell them, although I’ve never sold anything on here before...


----------



## anindyameister

SilverLodestar said:


> Mine are currently being burned in with about 170 hours so far. I like them for most of my music, but there’s just so much mid-bass (which I absolutely hate when emphasized) that gives me a headache. I’m  really counting  on burn in to help solve this issue. Other than that, the lower-mids can sound a bit muffled, especially compared to the Tin Audio T2. If I don’t like these, I may just sell them, although I’ve never sold anything on here before...


On average how much playtime do you get on a single charge ?


----------



## SilverLodestar

anindyameister said:


> On average how much playtime do you get on a single charge ?


I actually had no idea how much playtime I was getting on my defective unit since the battery indicator was always extremely inaccurate. I’d charge it to 100%, unplug it, start playing music, and the indicator on the app would slide to ~86%. It would either drain rapidly or drain normally, so it was hard to tell.


----------



## zazaboy

SilverLodestar said:


> Mine are currently being burned in with about 170 hours so far. I like them for most of my music, but there’s just so much mid-bass (which I absolutely hate when emphasized) that gives me a headache. I’m  really counting  on burn in to help solve this issue. Other than that, the lower-mids can sound a bit muffled, especially compared to the Tin Audio T2. If I don’t like these, I may just sell them, although I’ve never sold anything on here before...



can you be more specific which songs arent they good at just curious?


----------



## SilverLodestar

zazaboy said:


> can you be more specific which songs arent they good at just curious?


They don’t sound too great on music that demands clarity, has droning mid-bass, or features deep male vocals. For example, Somebody’s Baby by Jon Foreman sounds horrid at times because of how low his voice and his guitar go. Sometimes it sounds good, sometimes it doesn’t.


----------



## waynes world

SilverLodestar said:


> Also, quick turn of events: I ordered another ES100 and they came in no more than 20 minutes ago. After having some initial pairing issues (I’m on an iOS 12 dev beta, so bugs everywhere), now I can confirm that my other ES100 is essentially a dud. They sound incredible now. The midrange finally has definition and texture, while dynamics are addicting. The Shanling M0 still sounds better when comparing the 3.5 mm output of each device, but the balanced output on the ES100 sounds either on par with or a little better than the M0. Now I have both devices and no idea which to keep. May as well keep both I guess!



Excellent! It seem like both are winners. If I ever get another bluetooth gizmo, I'll probably make use of my es100 by replacing my desktop dac (zuperdac) with it (the es100 sounds great off of my laptop).


----------



## superuser1

the 3 BA TSMR is in the house. I am still wrapping my head around the sound. First impressions are not bad. isolation and comfort seems to be great as is the build quality. Prima facie observations.


----------



## bhazard

SilverLodestar said:


> Mine are currently being burned in with about 170 hours so far. I like them for most of my music, but there’s just so much mid-bass (which I absolutely hate when emphasized) that gives me a headache. I’m  really counting  on burn in to help solve this issue. Other than that, the lower-mids can sound a bit muffled, especially compared to the Tin Audio T2. If I don’t like these, I may just sell them, although I’ve never sold anything on here before...



I have the same problem. The upper bass/lower mids are so boosted that it sounds muffled, badly. I thought it was getting better but it isn't. They are just tuned that way.

I'll most likely be selling mine. I'll be selling my LZ A5 too. Too much sunk cost in these two to not be 100% happy.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> I have the same problem. The upper bass/lower mids are so boosted that it sounds muffled, badly. I thought it was getting better but it isn't. They are just tuned that way.



Yep, that 13dB mid-bass hump is not going away.





HK6 could have been a nice basshead IEM, my main problem with it is lack of coherency, caused by wild phase swings:



Looks like the manufacturer didn't bother to choose BAs that are working in the same phase.

For comparison, here is the much more natural sounding (to me, at least) 17$ HCK UEs:


----------



## SilverLodestar

bhazard said:


> I have the same problem. The upper bass/lower mids are so boosted that it sounds muffled, badly. I thought it was getting better but it isn't. They are just tuned that way.
> 
> I'll most likely be selling mine. I'll be selling my LZ A5 too. Too much sunk cost in these two to not be 100% happy.


It’s weird because some songs sound pretty good with the HK6, but then others sound absolutely horrible. Even with the double flanged tips, it’s still way too much mid-bass for me. I think I’m gonna sell my HK6 too, because they’re not sounding any better even with all this burn in. Hopefully I can get at least some money back.


----------



## geagle

Me, personally, I did not really like my HK6, after the first day, and that for quite some time. It took a LONG time for burn in to "take", like 350 hours. After that, though, they did open up (sounded a bit muffled, before). 

Also, they sounded a lot better balanced out of the M3S than out of the ZX300A (and I usually prefer the ZX300), so there may be some synergy/bad combos at work, too.

My 0.02 to those who don't like them would be to give them a REALLY long burn in (350 hours is around 2 weeks non stop....), before throwing the towel on them... it won't hurt (apart for the necessary patience  ), they might discover something, and if all else fails (=one still does not like them), at least you'll know they're just not for you and move on with that added assurance...


----------



## SilverLodestar

geagle said:


> Me, personally, I did not really like my HK6, after the first day, and that for quite some time. It took a LONG time for burn in to "take", like 350 hours. After that, though, they did open up (sounded a bit muffled, before).
> 
> Also, they sounded a lot better balanced out of the M3S than out of the ZX300A (and I usually prefer the ZX300), so there may be some synergy/bad combos at work, too.
> 
> My 0.02 to those who don't like them would be to give them a REALLY long burn in (350 hours is around 2 weeks non stop....), before throwing the towel on them... it won't hurt (apart for the necessary patience  ), they might discover something, and if all else fails (=one still does not like them), at least you'll know they're just not for you and move on with that added assurance...


I suppose I can wait that long since I already have a little under 200 hours in so far. If they don’t improve after 350 hours, then they’re up for grabs for anyone who wants ‘em


----------



## Apputty

geagle said:


> Me, personally, I did not really like my HK6, after the first day, and that for quite some time. It took a LONG time for burn in to "take", like 350 hours. After that, though, they did open up (sounded a bit muffled, before).
> 
> Also, they sounded a lot better balanced out of the M3S than out of the ZX300A (and I usually prefer the ZX300), so there may be some synergy/bad combos at work, too.
> 
> My 0.02 to those who don't like them would be to give them a REALLY long burn in (350 hours is around 2 weeks non stop....), before throwing the towel on them... it won't hurt (apart for the necessary patience  ), they might discover something, and if all else fails (=one still does not like them), at least you'll know they're just not for you and move on with that added assurance...


I really feel it sounded good with shanling m3s. Didn't sound that well with other sources initially. 
I feel that comets at a lower price is really great option for those who are looking for a new iem.


----------



## peter123

BenF said:


> Yep, that 13dB mid-bass hump is not going away.
> 
> 
> HK6 could have been a nice basshead IEM, my main problem with it is lack of coherency, caused by wild phase swings:
> ...



Well, given the fact that you find the Takstar Pro82 to have excellent bass (can't even remember all the superlatives you used to describe it) when it's severely lacking both subbass and bass drive (people who's been in this thread for a while know that I'm far from a bass head so please don't come with that again) I'm not surprised that you'll find anything actually having a bass presence to be overly bassy.

Your graphs are also useless as long as we don't know how they're produced (and if they're even from the same system ) but if you haven't understood it yet this is hardly the place to discuss measuring methods and equipment as it's off topic  There's a separate subforum on this site called sound science where one can knock oneself out with that kind of stuff if one likes to. ....


----------



## Bartig

SilverLodestar said:


> They don’t sound too great on music that demands clarity, has droning mid-bass, or features deep male vocals. For example, Somebody’s Baby by Jon Foreman sounds horrid at times because of how low his voice and his guitar go. Sometimes it sounds good, sometimes it doesn’t.





SilverLodestar said:


> It’s weird because some songs sound pretty good with the HK6, but then others sound absolutely horrible. Even with the double flanged tips, it’s still way too much mid-bass for me. I think I’m gonna sell my HK6 too, because they’re not sounding any better even with all this burn in. Hopefully I can get at least some money back.


And this is why I don’t jump on hype trains for anything more expensive than 35 dollar anymore.


----------



## Lurk650

I absolutely love the HK6. My favorite IEM I've ever had and no where near the most expensive. Headphones are a subjective thing and we all hear differently. What some like, others won't. Doesn't mean it's a bad piece of gear 100% of the time.


----------



## snip3r77

Clicked the first page. Didn't know that this thread is 8 years old


----------



## dkarl403 (Jun 9, 2018)

I have tested my HK6 for a few days now, and I can say that the vocals, especially female vocals sounds fantastic, the bass i better than I thought and it has a great soundstage.

But I have to say the same as some of you, that mids are bad on this iem. I also think that some songs sounds fantastic and some sounds really really horrible. As DSNUTS said I found out that it is really great for EDM and Trance/Tropical etc, which I almost listen to all of the time.

Unfortunately I think I got a bad BA or something because its a hizzing/rattling noise coming from the left earbud only everywhere where high pitched vocals is present, I have tested from several sources and really really listen if it is present on the right side, but its not. However Jim at NICEHCK said that I can ship it back and get Money back or a replacement.

I am going to send the HK6 back and claim refund for the earphones but keep the cable and then buy the CA Comet and use it with that beauty instead.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts sorry to read about your LZ 5 treble dying. There should be a way to get the manufacturer to fix it since it's only a few months old. Mine is still working perfectly! The new filters are fantastic. And synergy between it and the M3s is phenomenal (non-balanced but high-end crystal copper cable). Of course, the N5005 balanced is another level, but the A5 is not lacking at all.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Tin Audio T2 + balanced cable + ES100 = pure audio heaven.  I’m so glad I gave this little receiver a second chance, it really sounds superb and gives my M0 some tough competition.


----------



## waynes world

SilverLodestar said:


> Tin Audio T2 + balanced cable + ES100 = pure audio heaven.  I’m so glad I gave this little receiver a second chance, it really sounds superb and gives my M0 some tough competition.



Again, being an es100 owner...awesome! Having said that, I'm glad that the m0 seems to also be very good for a very decent price. Good technology for us audio heads is here to stay


----------



## snip3r77

ericp10 said:


> Dsnuts sorry to read about your LZ 5 treble dying. There should be a way to get the manufacturer to fix it since it's only a few months old. Mine is still working perfectly! The new filters are fantastic. And synergy between it and the M3s is phenomenal (non-balanced but high-end crystal copper cable). Of course, the N5005 balanced is another level, but the A5 is not lacking at all.


Sending it back wouldn't be an issue


----------



## iems0nly

Hi guys, here's a detailed review of the Final E5000. You might be interested. Thanks!


----------



## bhazard (Jun 11, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Well, given the fact that you find the Takstar Pro82 to have excellent bass (can't even remember all the superlatives you used to describe it) when it's severely lacking both subbass and bass drive (people who's been in this thread for a while know that I'm far from a bass head so please don't come with that again) I'm not surprised that you'll find anything actually having a bass presence to be overly bassy.
> 
> Your graphs are also useless as long as we don't know how they're produced (and if they're even from the same system ) but if you haven't understood it yet this is hardly the place to discuss measuring methods and equipment as it's off topic  There's a separate subforum on this site called sound science where one can knock oneself out with that kind of stuff if one likes to. ....



No, your criticism of a measurement is useless and this measurement is absolutely needed right now. I went on good faith that the HK6 were great. They are not. They are terribly bad IEMs for the price being charged for them, and this graph gives a valid measured reason why. Brain bias is real. It has happened to me before. The hype needs to stop right now on these IEMs.

200 hours did not change my measurement, nor will 300. It simply sounds hollow and I can reproduce it's shortcomings specifically by cutting the measured overly emphasized areas via EQ. If I was the only one saying this, I would have thought mine were defective. I am not the only one.

Not one person has verified the sound actually changed via a measurement. Not one. Until then, any mention of the sound changing is heresay.

I love NiceHCK, but I cannot recommend these at all.


----------



## menuki

What is going on!? I've just tried the QKZ VK1, which you can find here, and they instantly wow you. It's crazy how good they sound for this price, which is about 19$. They, to me, sound like 200-300€ headphones at least, but this is also without any burn-in so stay tuned guys.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> No, your criticism of a measurement is useless and this measurement is absolutely needed right now. I went on good faith that the HK6 were great. They are not. They are terribly bad IEMs for the price being charged for them, and this graph gives a valid measured reason why. Brain bias is real. It has happened to me before. The hype needs to stop right now on these IEMs.
> 
> 200 hours did not change my measurement, nor will 300. It simply sounds hollow and I can reproduce it's shortcomings specifically by cutting the measured overly emphasized areas via EQ. If I was the only one saying this, I would have thought mine were defective. I am not the only one.
> 
> ...


"The hype needs to stop right now"..."terribly bad"....LOL wow. I guess your impressions are rule versus the many of us that enjoy the HK6 and its tuning.


----------



## Bartig

Superluc said:


> Someone say that the ES4 sound cohesive and harsh free, but sometimes congested. How that compare with actual ATE/ATR models ?


The ATE sound less congested. The absence of certain frequencies give it some air in the upper mids. The ATE also sounds a lot less detailed though.



bhazard said:


> No, your criticism of a measurement is useless and this measurement is absolutely needed right now. I went on good faith that the HK6 were great. They are not. They are terribly bad IEMs for the price being charged for them, and this graph gives a valid measured reason why. Brain bias is real. It has happened to me before. The hype needs to stop right now on these IEMs.
> 
> 200 hours did not change my measurement, nor will 300. It simply sounds hollow and I can reproduce it's shortcomings specifically by cutting the measured overly emphasized areas via EQ. If I was the only one saying this, I would have thought mine were defective. I am not the only one.
> 
> ...


Wow, you’re going in hard.  Your description matches my thoughts on the BGVP DS1 strange enough. A part of the mids make it sound hollow, distant, sometimes broken even.



menuki said:


> What is going on!? I've just tried the QKZ VK1, which you can find here, and they instantly wow you. It's crazy how good they sound for this price, which is about 19$. They, to me, sound like 200-300€ headphones at least, but this is also without any burn-in so stay tuned guys.


Well, that’s the first time someone said that.


----------



## bhazard (Jun 11, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> "The hype needs to stop right now"..."terribly bad"....LOL wow. I guess your impressions are rule versus the many of us that enjoy the HK6 and its tuning.



Many don't. Many that can easily tell that something is not right with the sound, as recent as a page back. If I was alone on this I'd question this, but I am not. Either quite a few of us got shafted with lower quality sets than others, or many people have bought into the hype and are blinded by it. Neither scenario is ideal.

I've wasted $450+ on the LZ a5 and HK6 this year. One is basically falling apart, the other sounds like garbage. I have every right to be pissed at how much money I wasted on these sets.

If these sets are indications of how "premium" chi-fi will be going forward, I won't be buying any more.

The kicker? I used to be one of the biggest supporters of Chinese audio, way before people actually started accepting it. I basically started the Chinese audio thread before it was shut down (and re-opened). For me to lose almost complete interest in it says a lot.


----------



## menuki

After a bit more listening, I find them to be very, very good. It is crazy that I can say that about an In Ear on which I spend mere 17€. I’ve tried a lot of In ears so far, and these provide a very natural sound signature. They are very non-fatiguing and some might say they sound recessed, but I really enjoy this signature a lot, I feel all the detail is still there but not in your face. They also sound rather open and seem to have little vents to prevent driver flex or too much pressure buildup.

So far, color me impressed. For anyone who wants to try them, they are not expensive.


----------



## zazaboy

menuki said:


> After a bit more listening, I find them to be very, very good. It is crazy that I can say that about an In Ear on which I spend mere 17€. I’ve tried a lot of In ears so far, and these provide a very natural sound signature. They are very non-fatiguing and some might say they sound recessed, but I really enjoy this signature a lot, I feel all the detail is still there but not in your face. They also sound rather open and seem to have little vents to prevent driver flex or too much pressure buildup.
> 
> So far, color me impressed. For anyone who wants to try them, they are not expensive.



does it have piercing highs? I am sensitive to treble


----------



## zazaboy

bhazard said:


> Many don't. Many that can easily tell that something is not right with the sound, as recent as a page back. If I was alone on this I'd question this, but I am not. Either quite a few of us got shafted with lower quality sets than others, or many people have bought into the hype and are blinded by it. Neither scenario is ideal.
> 
> I've wasted $450+ on the LZ a5 and HK6 this year. One is basically falling apart, the other sounds like garbage. I have every right to be pissed at how much money I wasted on these sets.
> 
> ...



stick to budget no one can guarantee proper sound... u need to have pure luck


----------



## bhazard

zazaboy said:


> stick to budget no one can guarantee proper sound... u need to have pure luck



Yes you can. The mids of a $200 IEM should never sound worse then the mids of a $15 one. A $200+ set should also not lose connection and become near unusable in less than 6 months either, which DS, myself, and others are going through. Budget means nothing when these things happen.


----------



## zazaboy

bhazard said:


> Yes you can. The mids of a $200 IEM should never sound worse then the mids of a $15 one. A $200+ set should also not lose connection and become near unusable in less than 6 months either, which DS, myself, and others are going through. Budget means nothing when these things happen.



but it is still chi-fi so.. I dont know I dont have experience with 200+ iems..... I dont want to put my hard earned cash on something which breaks so fast... so I am cautious


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> No, your criticism of a measurement is useless and this measurement is absolutely needed right now. I went on good faith that the HK6 were great. They are not. They are terribly bad IEMs for the price being charged for them, and this graph gives a valid measured reason why. Brain bias is real. It has happened to me before. The hype needs to stop right now on these IEMs.
> 
> 200 hours did not change my measurement, nor will 300. It simply sounds hollow and I can reproduce it's shortcomings specifically by cutting the measured overly emphasized areas via EQ. If I was the only one saying this, I would have thought mine were defective. I am not the only one.
> 
> ...


Did your measurements show the same wild phase swings as mine did?
I think it may be HK6's main problem, not the FR.

Don't get me wrong - I would have never purchased HK6 if I knew it was so V-shaped - not for 200$, not for 20$.
It would be a waste of money* for me *at any price - I'm not looking for a V-shaped headphone.
*Other people* might actually buy it based on the FR - plenty of people enjoy a V-shaped signature.

It's the phase swings that kill HK6 - it has no chance to sound like a good V-shaped headphone with phase going crazy.
Since Jim provided raw FR measurements (which matched mine except for the size of the 8.5kHz peak), maybe we can ask him to provide phase measurements of a "proper" HK6 too?

If his measurement will show phase behaving properly - that would prove that the manufacturer (who is not NiceHCK) does sometime use different (similarly tuned) BAs without verifying they are working in the same phase.
Then we could send our HK6s in for replacement.

If his measurement will show phase behaving the same way as mine - this would probably mean that people who enjoy HK6 are not sensitive to phase swings and enjoy a V-shaped signature.

Either way, it's still a mystery to me why HK6 was hyped as an "audiophile" IEM,  when it's so V-shaped...
Would be interesting to see measurements (both FR and phase) from somebody who loves their HK6.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> No, your criticism of a measurement is useless and this measurement is absolutely needed right now. I went on good faith that the HK6 were great. They are not. They are terribly bad IEMs for the price being charged for them, and this graph gives a valid measured reason why. Brain bias is real. It has happened to me before. The hype needs to stop right now on these IEMs.
> 
> 200 hours did not change my measurement, nor will 300. It simply sounds hollow and I can reproduce it's shortcomings specifically by cutting the measured overly emphasized areas via EQ. If I was the only one saying this, I would have thought mine were defective. I am not the only one.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate but I think you're barking up the wrong tree here. 

First of all criticism of measurements comparing two IEM's without any knowledge of where these measurements comes from and how they are done have nothing to do with how the HK6 sounds or not. 

Also I've never believed in burn in myself and have never ever claimed to hear any difference in any headphones  IEM's or electronics over time. I'm also a firm believer in brain burn in so I find it ridiculous that you throw this at me. 

Further more I've got no horse in this race whatsoever. I don't use HCK and I've not planned to get the HK6. I've already got 4BA, 5BA, 6BA and 7BA Chi-fi IEM's that I'm extremely happy with.

I understand that you're disappointed with your purchase (as have I been myself several times with both Chi-fi and western brand offerings) but I really think you should take a chill pill......


----------



## bhazard (Jun 11, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Sorry mate but I think you're barking up the wrong tree here.
> 
> First of all criticism of measurements comparing two IEM's without any knowledge of where these measurements comes from and how they are done have nothing to do with how the HK6 sounds or not.
> 
> ...



I have nothing against you at all. I'm sick of hearing that "measurements have no place in this thread". That's just plain wrong. Sites like Rtings provide actual measured data to show exactly what is going on with tvs, monitors, and now headphones. Had the same type of data been available to me for the HK6, I would have stayed far away from it. I would not have been swayed by enthusiasm and hype and made my purchase based on that. It has burned me multiple times from head-fi and I should have known better, but DS is a good guy so I felt the HK6 would be what the a5 could not be based on the recommendation. The "other" audio forum basically exists because of this.

I'll chill when I damn well feel like it though, on my terms, not yours.


----------



## SilverLodestar

bhazard said:


> I have nothing against you at all. I'm sick of hearing that "measurements have no place in this thread". That's just plain wrong. Sites like Rtings provide actual measured data to show exactly what is going on with tvs, monitors, and now headphones. Had the same type of data been available to me for the HK6, I would have stayed far away from it. I would not have been swayed by enthusiasm and hype and made my purchase based on that. It has burned me multiple times from head-fi and I should have known better, but DS is a good guy so I felt the HK6 would be what the a5 could not be based on the recommendation. The "other" audio forum basically exists because of this.
> 
> I'll chill when I damn well feel like it, on my terms, not yours.


Agreed. I would have completely avoided the HK6 if I saw some measurements beforehand. I know measurements aren’t the end-all-be-all, but they really do paint a good picture of what to expect from an IEM. I do everything I can to avoid V-shaped sound signatures and graphs are the fastest way to do that, especially with how everyone hears things differently. Reviews should support, reflect, and reinforce what’s being measured.


----------



## BenF

zazaboy said:


> but it is still chi-fi so.. I dont know I dont have experience with 200+ iems..... I dont want to put my hard earned cash on something which breaks so fast... so I am cautious


If I understand correctly, you are saying that Chinese headphones can't be expected to compete with similarly priced German/Japanese/Korean/American headphones?
I respectfully disagree.

My Pro 82s are getting far more use than Fostex TH900Mk2, despite about 20-25x difference in price.
LZ A2/A2 Pro kicks AKG K3003i's butt up and down the street, despite 8-12x times difference in price.
Baldoor E100 MK1 is the best earbud I ever heard, beating earbuds 10x times more expensive. It beats far more expensive full-size headphones too.

HK6 is the exception - it can't compete with other similarly priced or even cheaper IEMs.


----------



## Adide

Maybe in this case graphs wouldn't help anyway because perhaps there is great inconsistency between units in the first place? (you figure out why...).

It's like in KZ thread where everyone reports wildly different things of the same model (let's say zs10 4+1 flagship), which seems to have nothing to do with sources or individual perception. I suspect all is because poor qc and corner cutting to sell rather complex pieces of audio (xovers, multiple bas and so on) for attractive prices. The result being very poor unit consistency among the peers of the same model.

So much for chi-fi magic, this is the reality with latest boldest offerings: about fifty-fifty, sometimes you win sometimes you loose. Established brands aren't close to 100% either, far from it, but compensate with much better customer care.

Chi-fi is great in the beginning with the simple entry level cheap units, once you cross a threshold just expect losses.
With old brands you'd just get a refund and try again, no hard feelings. With chi-fi not so easy.

Not saying graph are bad: they are very good and the only common reference we have. Just that they just don't always help.
Sorry buddy.


----------



## peter123 (Jun 11, 2018)

bhazard said:


> I'll chill when I damn well feel like it though, on my terms, not yours.



Well, it sure seems as if history is repeating itself don't you think (ref. QT5)?


----------



## menuki

zazaboy said:


> does it have piercing highs? I am sensitive to treble



That is the thing, they don't have any sibilance at all. They sound rather smooth to my ears while still maintaining a lot of top end detail!


----------



## bhazard (Jun 11, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Well, it sure seems as if history is repeating itself don't you think (ref. QT5)?



Yes, you're proving my point for me. I loved the soundstage on that IEM, but guess what, it had terrible, hollow mids. The kind you can get away with on EDM but not much else. It also had QC problems. Brain bias in full effect there. You know what helped everyone on that? Measurements. Brooko measurements.

Well yes, it seems like the exact same thing is happening here doesn't it? Except this time, I'm on the other end showing that. Remember the outcome there too? You just helped show exactly what I was mentioning 10 times over. Thank you for that. Even more hard proof that it is a serious gamble touching these unknown sets at higher price ranges without any real measured data to go off of.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> Yes, you're proving my point for me. I loved the soundstage on that IEM, but guess what, it had terrible, hollow mids. The kind you can get away with on EDM but not much else. It also had QC problems. Brain bias in full effect there. You know what helped everyone on that? Measurements. Brooko measurements.
> 
> Well yes, it seems like the exact same thing is happening here doesn't it? Except this time, I'm on the other end showing that. Remember the outcome there too? You just helped show exactly what I was mentioning 10 times over. Thank you for that. Even more hard proof that it is a serious gamble touching these unknown sets at higher price ranges without any real measured data to go off of.



Just for the record I haven't heard any of them but I do see your point.

I will stay tuned to see what the outcome will be this time


----------



## Colors

BenF said:


> If I understand correctly, you are saying that Chinese headphones can't be expected to compete with similarly priced German/Japanese/Korean/American headphones?
> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> My Pro 82s are getting far more use than Fostex TH900Mk2, despite about 20-25x difference in price.
> ...



Hey, could you give some more suggestions/comparisons so I can browse PenonAudio and maybe pick up some haha. Price range: USD100-300.


----------



## BenF

Colors said:


> Hey, could you give some more suggestions/comparisons so I can browse PenonAudio and maybe pick up some haha. Price range: USD100-300.


Gonna need more info.
What headphones do you like?
What music do you listen to?
What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## chickenmoon

BenF said:


> LZ A2/A2 Pro kicks AKG K3003i's butt up and down the street, despite 8-12x times difference in price.



Is the AKG that bad? Asking because I have the LZ A2 and, frankly, I find them quite terrible.


----------



## Colors

BenF said:


> Gonna need more info.
> What headphones do you like?
> What music do you listen to?
> What exactly are you looking for?



Signature: Balanced
Music: Rock, indie rock, folk
Looking for something with lush vocals.

Current IEMs: EE Bravado, ER4XR, MD+, Campfire Comets/Novas, IT01

DAC/Amp: Chord Mojo


----------



## BenF (Jun 11, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Is the AKG that bad? Asking because I have the LZ A2 and, frankly, I find them quite terrible.


K3003i is great.
LZ A2 had a QC problem, they didn't always sound the same, so you may have gotten a bad one.
LZ A2 Pro had much better QC - hence increase in price.

If you do prefer "dark", "mid-foward" headphones, you probably would hate k3003i too (and a "good" LZ A2) - it's treble is clean, but very well extended.


----------



## chickenmoon

BenF said:


> K3003i is great.
> LZ A2 had a QC problem, they didn't always sound the same, so you may have gotten a bad one.
> LZ A2 pro had much better QC - hence increase in price.
> 
> If you do prefer "dark", "mid-foward" headphones, you probably would hate k3003i too (and a "good" LZ A2) - it's treble is clean, but very well extended.



As I recall I found my A2 incoherent, "all over the place" and incredibly bass heavy. It's buried in a box with those I don't bother with anymore.


----------



## BenF (Jun 11, 2018)

Colors said:


> Signature: Balanced
> Music: Rock, indie rock, folk
> Looking for something with lush vocals.
> 
> ...



SKC-CNT1.
It has thicker than average presentation, which makes vocals lush, while preserving natural tone - kinda like LZ A5 with the new filters.
Bass and mids take precedence over treble here.
Folk and indie rock sounds great on it.
If you'll buy it, start burning it for 100 hours immediately without listening - this driver can be very rigid out of the box.

*EDIT: *Since it's a darkish IEM, soundstage is average at best.


----------



## Colors

BenF said:


> SKC-CNT1.
> It has thicker than average presentation, which makes vocals lush, while preserving natural tone - kinda like LZ A5 with the new filters.
> Bass and mids take precedence over treble here.
> Folk and indie rock sounds great on it.
> If you'll buy it, start burning it for 100 hours immediately without listening - this driver can be very rigid out of the box.



I will make this my next purchase. Thanks


----------



## zazaboy

@BenF can you drive the semkarch SKC-CNT1 iem from weak sources? can i  get plenty of volume ?


----------



## BenF

zazaboy said:


> @BenF can you drive the semkarch SKC-CNT1 iem from weak sources? can i  get plenty of volume ?


It's easy to drive, but needs a source with good bass control - most smartphones won't sound good. SMSL Idea is recommended.
See first post in this thread for 78$ price for Idea: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/takstar-pro-82-review-impressions-and-discussion-thread.849965/


----------



## B9Scrambler

My long overdue review of the A5. Kind of glad it turned into a long-term thing because I've grown to appreciate it quite a bit. The updated filters were key to this.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## crabdog

Colors said:


> Hey, could you give some more suggestions/comparisons so I can browse PenonAudio and maybe pick up some haha. Price range: USD100-300.


Hifi Boy OS V3. Stellar IEM. At times I find it more enjoyable than the Bravado depending on the album (hides from the raised torches and pitchforks).


----------



## DannyBai

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OS V3. Stellar IEM. At times I find it more enjoyable than the Bravado depending on the album (hides from the raised torches and pitchforks).


Any comparison to the king pro?


----------



## Colors

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OS V3. Stellar IEM. At times I find it more enjoyable than the Bravado depending on the album (hides from the raised torches and pitchforks).



You best be hiding! 

I’m kidding. I’ll check them out


----------



## crabdog

DannyBai said:


> Any comparison to the king pro?


I have the King Experience version but have not tried the Pro.

I find the King to be too sharp in the upper midrange/lower treble, although it does have excellent clarity. The OSV3 has a better fit for my ears. It's more balanced and has a little more body in the mids, well-extended but incredibly smooth highs and a really fun but tasteful bass. Removable 2-pin cable is nice too (although the stock cable is already v good).


----------



## DannyBai

crabdog said:


> I have the King Experience version but have not tried the Pro.
> 
> I find the King to be too sharp in the upper midrange/lower treble, although it does have excellent clarity. The OSV3 has a better fit for my ears. It's more balanced and has a little more body in the mids, well-extended but incredibly smooth highs and a really fun but tasteful bass. Removable 2-pin cable is nice too (although the stock cable is already v good).


I thought you had both. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Apputty

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OS V3. Stellar IEM. At times I find it more enjoyable than the Bravado depending on the album (hides from the raised torches and pitchforks).


Ohho that is really tempting now. @crabdog I have been thinking of ordering bravado. The only thing holding me back is the price and no way to try it before placing an order here in Australia.
If osv3 is that good then I might give it a try. I have been waiting for it04. If that's not coming out by the end of this month then will buy some new iem.


----------



## Colors

Apputty said:


> Ohho that is really tempting now. @crabdog I have been thinking of ordering bravado. The only thing holding me back is the price and no way to try it before placing an order here in Australia.
> If osv3 is that good then I might give it a try. I have been waiting for it04. If that's not coming out by the end of this month then will buy some new iem.



I don’t think you can go wrong with the Bravado. They’re amazing for the price. Great sub-bass extension quantity and quality, tight and clear mid-bass without drowning the nice vocals. Good treble extension too. 

If only you can demo it


----------



## superuser1 (Jun 12, 2018)

So I got a 3 BA offering from a brand called TSMR. i am very happy with the price performance ratio. Its too early for me to say anything about the sound. It has a unique tuning and has switches (i have all the switches ON) to change the sound. The mids are really great and so is the treble extension decent for the price. Fun tuning IMO. Here are some more details .. LINK


----------



## menuki (Jun 12, 2018)

With all this frustration going on and some people which receive(d) a dud HK6, I can tell you, I ordered them as well and they will arrive soon, but I'll probably have to send them back after all the reports about them just sounding off... Unwanted stuff happens and this is bad luck and *if *they sound off or if the QC is just really bad on these then the hype should genuinely stop so people don't order them hoping they'll sound amazing. I will definitely share some impressions once they arrive.

In any case, what I wanted to say is, if you're feeling a bit unhappy about Chi-Fi headphones lately, and I'm also sorry about your LZ-A5 @bhazard, give the QKZ VK1 a try if you like a neutral/natural sound signature with a very smooth but still detailed top end.

Again, I'm not giving recommendations lightly and I had a lot in In-Ears in the past so I do have some references and I can safely say that these punch waaay above their price, I'm talking about 10 times as much. I'm of course baffled myself, after I received them via mail yesterday my expectations weren't high, but I was also expecting them to sound OK for all the good ratings they have on Ali, but I didn't expect this at all.

Let me give you some short impressions after about 4-5 hours of listening:

Comfort:
The comfort on these is rather nice. If I push them in too deep, the case does push a bit on my ear, so I don't insert them as deep as possible, which is rather deep, but on its own not uncomfortable! They are very lightweight and the design is rather ergonomic, nothing to complain about yet!

Soundstage:
Impressive. The soundstage is rather wide and comparable to my IMR R1's which are about 29 times the price. I have to give them more time in my ear to further judge this though!

Bass:
Tight, detailed, not overbearing at all and it sits along the midrange in terms of quantity. I wouldn't say they lack bass or sub-bass at all but compared to the bigger drivers of the IMR R1's they provide a bit less sub-bass to my ears, although they may sound even a tad more natural down low. The bass is satisfying and it has a very quick decay which I attribute to the graphene drivers used. If you're a basshead, you might either want to EQ them a bit or maybe look elsewhere.

Mids:
I was very surprised by the mids these provide. They are, to my ears, a bit V-Shaped but the midrange shines through without getting colored too much. I would say I prefer the midrange of the IMR R1's since they just sound a bit clearer, but this may also be because the R1's have, to my ears, a bit of boosted top-end. Overall, I really like the mids. You hear a lot of detail in them and you would never ever expect this from a 17€ headphone.

Highs:
Maybe my favorite aspect about them is that they sound rather smooth and don't boost the highs, at least not to any extend that it would cause any fatigue. I'd say I prefer this smoothness in the top-end over the IMR R1's insanely clear treble, at times at least, because especially at work I don't any headphones which drain me through grinding highs. Even though the top-end is smooth, I wouldn't call it recessed at all and there is still a lot of detail.

Microdetail:
Microdetail is impressive. Again, very impressive for 17€ headphones, actually unbelievable considering the price. I also attribute this to the graphene driver which probably offers a rather distortion-free sound which lets a lot of details come through.

To sum it up, they are great. The build quality is good, although I would improve the connector since it is a bit loose and this might become a problem if being used daily, maybe! I cannot say anything about them regarding long term usage. Also, I think they sound as good because the driver is something special. They call it "Helmholtz resonating double cavity" and it has 2 graphene drivers inside with "Magnetic flux close to 1 Tesla". Oh, and they received a High-Fi certificate as well as the German Red Dot Design Award, which is crazy a bit.

If you have a bit of money to spare and/or if you're looking for a bang for your buck iem or spare headphones in general, just give these a try. For 17€ they give you so much than you'd expect and a second pair is already on the way, just so I can gift them to a close friend and blow his mind! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## crabdog

Apputty said:


> Ohho that is really tempting now. @crabdog I have been thinking of ordering bravado. The only thing holding me back is the price and no way to try it before placing an order here in Australia.
> If osv3 is that good then I might give it a try. I have been waiting for it04. If that's not coming out by the end of this month then will buy some new iem.


I have had some great moments with the Bravado but then I keep coming across songs where it just doesn't seem to work that well. When I listened to the universal I was quite enamored by it but then again I only listened to a few songs.

Now that I have the custom version, I find the treble to be too laid back and while the tonality of the mids is very nice, it often gets drowned out by the bass although it's very track dependent. This might be a result of sending EE sub-par impressions; I get an excellent seal but it feels like the canals could be a little longer and that might explain the subdued treble.

One thing I should mention is that I've done most of my listening using a generic plastiks1 cable - I have the Ares that came with it but it has a 4.4mm plug and I unexpectedly had to return my only DAP with 4.4mm output. How much difference the cable makes I can't tell until I get my new DAP at the end of the month but it's something to keep in mind. I've got some new cables on the way so I'll be able to do some comparisons once they're in.

Also, don't go buying the OS V3 and expect it to compete with a $700 CIEM. What I meant is for me it sounds better on some songs (notably bass heavy tracks) than the Bravado but for the most part it can't match the layering and resolution of the Bravado.

I understand your hesitation if you're not able to hear the Bravado first (I'm from Oz too btw). Have you looked into the trial that EE offers? If I remember correctly you can put down a (hefty) deposit and they'll send you a demo unit to try before you buy. I hope I've got that right; better to shoot Ethan a message to confirm.


----------



## davidcotton

Colors said:


> I don’t think you can go wrong with the Bravado. They’re amazing for the price. Great sub-bass extension quantity and quality, tight and clear mid-bass without drowning the nice vocals. Good treble extension too.
> 
> If only you can demo it



London Canjam coming up next month.  Last year they ran a discount over the weekend as I recall.  No guarantee's but might happen this year


crabdog said:


> I have had some great moments with the Bravado but then I keep coming across songs where it just doesn't seem to work that well. When I listened to the universal I was quite enamored by it but then again I only listened to a few songs.
> 
> Now that I have the custom version, I find the treble to be too laid back and while the tonality of the mids is very nice, it often gets drowned out by the bass although it's very track dependent. This might be a result of sending EE sub-par impressions; I get an excellent seal but it feels like the canals could be a little longer and that might explain the subdued treble.
> 
> ...



How long have you had the bravado?  Might be that the dynamic needs more of a burn in (I know I know) than the ba does.  Have you talked to anyone over at EE about this, or mentioned it on the thread?  Also what sort of music do you listen to as I was half considering the bravado as my next ciem.


----------



## crabdog

davidcotton said:


> London Canjam coming up next month.  Last year they ran a discount over the weekend as I recall.  No guarantee's but might happen this year
> 
> 
> How long have you had the bravado?  Might be that the dynamic needs more of a burn in (I know I know) than the ba does.  Have you talked to anyone over at EE about this, or mentioned it on the thread?  Also what sort of music do you listen to as I was half considering the bravado as my next ciem.


I've been hesitant to say too much about it since I haven't spend all that much time listening (don't want to get too distracted while I'm trying to catch up on my reviews). Waiting for the new DAP and cables before I come to any conclusions. In the meantime I'll throw it on the burner as well.

As for my music, it's a mix of everything: hip-hop, jazz, electronic, progressive rock, post rock, classical, you name it.


----------



## bobay9

After burn-in more than 300 hrs, IMO My HK6 not too much change compare with 100 hrs or 200 hrs, maybe I am lucky enough that my HK6 does not have any problems.

Equipment: HK6 + Shanling M3S + 8 core pure silver balanced cable 2.5mm MMCX from NiceHCK 
Some Sources: 
1. The look of love 2006 - Grace Mahya; FLAC 44.1 KHz/16bits/892kbps
2. Close to you - Susan Wong; DSD 2822.4 KHz/1 Bit/5644kbps
3. Acoustic (Sweetheart Edition) {2013} - Sabrina; WAV 44.1 KHz/16Bits/1411kbps
4. Give and Take (1993) - Eric Tingstad & Nancy Rumbel; WAV 44.1 KHz/16Bits/1411kbps
5. Hell Freezes Over - The Eagles; WAV 48.0 KHz/16Bits/1536kbps

Bass: Get a lot better when I change the tip but it still not deep enough compare with my Shock Wave III

Mid: HK6 shown the superior mid sound when I changed to the balanced cable 2.5mm 8 core pure silver, brighter, HK6 became smoother and crystal clear without any muddle, better than my SWIII

High: A bit surprised that HK6 not going to the next level of high sound after I changed to the balanced cable 2.5mm 8 core pure silver, IMO it still missing some a little high detail that Shock Wave III can do but HK6 shown the smooth high than SWIII

Overall: IMO, I'm very happy with my HK6, it gave me the satisfying sound, I can enjoy listening to the music with very smooth sound that HK6 gave it to me.

(PS. I am sorry if my English not good)


----------



## Colors

crabdog said:


> I have had some great moments with the Bravado but then I keep coming across songs where it just doesn't seem to work that well. When I listened to the universal I was quite enamored by it but then again I only listened to a few songs.
> 
> Now that I have the custom version, I find the treble to be too laid back and while the tonality of the mids is very nice, it often gets drowned out by the bass although it's very track dependent. This might be a result of sending EE sub-par impressions; I get an excellent seal but it feels like the canals could be a little longer and that might explain the subdued treble.
> 
> ...





 

Change to a pure silver cable and it’ll tame the bass, bring the vocals forward and increase treble extension and quantity.

The pure copper Ares II cable can be too bassy.


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @BenF can you drive the semkarch SKC-CNT1 iem from weak sources? can i  get plenty of volume ?



They're quite easy to drive but due to their warm and bassy signature they works best with a clean sounding source imo.


----------



## Apputty

crabdog said:


> I have had some great moments with the Bravado but then I keep coming across songs where it just doesn't seem to work that well. When I listened to the universal I was quite enamored by it but then again I only listened to a few songs.
> 
> Now that I have the custom version, I find the treble to be too laid back and while the tonality of the mids is very nice, it often gets drowned out by the bass although it's very track dependent. This might be a result of sending EE sub-par impressions; I get an excellent seal but it feels like the canals could be a little longer and that might explain the subdued treble.
> 
> ...


Yeah am not expecting os v3 to be better than 700$ iem. But still hoping it would be really good for the price.
As you said, I sent an email to customer service from their site and now waiting for a response.
Again I have been enjoying comets a lot, but I guess I will get bravado universals soon.


Colors said:


> Change to a pure silver cable and it’ll tame the bass, bring the vocals forward and increase treble extension and quantity.
> 
> The pure copper Ares II cable can be too bassy.


Hmm let me check if I can swap it for some other cables


----------



## snip3r77

Gentle reminder.

AliExpress sales in 2 days. What would you be getting?


----------



## Apputty

snip3r77 said:


> Gentle reminder.
> 
> AliExpress sales in 2 days. What would you be getting?


My wallet is already empty, what more can I buy now...


----------



## snip3r77

Apputty said:


> My wallet is already empty, what more can I buy now...



when there's a will there's a way.
beg, borrow or steal :>


----------



## Bartig (Jun 12, 2018)

menuki said:


> With all this frustration going on and some people which receive(d) a dud HK6, I can tell you, I ordered them as well and they will arrive soon, but I'll probably have to send them back after all the reports about them just sounding off... Unwanted stuff happens and this is bad luck and *if *they sound off or if the QC is just really bad on these then the hype should genuinely stop so people don't order them hoping they'll sound amazing. I will definitely share some impressions once they arrive.
> 
> In any case, what I wanted to say is, if you're feeling a bit unhappy about Chi-Fi headphones lately, and I'm also sorry about your LZ-A5 @bhazard, give the QKZ VK1 a try if you like a neutral/natural sound signature with a very smooth but still detailed top end.
> 
> ...


See, I really want to believe you... it’s just... how many very recent budget chifi have you got?

People on other topics who bought the VK1 were stating it was average at best, after a lot of fiddling and finding the right sources to drive them. It was never put among the TRN V20, KZ ZSR, KZ ES4 and even more recently the KZ ED16.

You have quite the gear. It’s just I can’t overlook other people’s, far more negative impressions.


----------



## manukmanohar

Bartig said:


> See, I really want to believe you... it’s just... how many very recent budget chifi have you got?
> 
> People on other topics who bought the VK1 were stating it was average at best, after a lot of fiddling and finding the right sources to drive them. It was never put among the TRN V20, KZ ZSR, KZ ES4 and even more recently the KZ ED16.
> 
> You have quite the gear. It’s just I can’t overlook other people’s, far more negative impressions.



As it seems with quite a lot of chi-fi gear, there is a chance that menuki might have received a really really great one, which most of us (including existing owners who have commented), may not get/have gotten.
I personally feel, that detailed measurements (of multiple models of IEMs), can help give a better idea on the variances between the same IEM models especially if following same standards, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem that well regarded here.


----------



## peter123 (Jun 12, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> As it seems with quite a lot of chi-fi gear, there is a chance that menuki might have received a really really great one, which most of us (including existing owners who have commented), may not get/have gotten.
> I personally feel, that detailed measurements (of multiple models of IEMs), can help give a better idea on the variances between the same IEM models especially if following same standards, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem that well regarded here.



I've been around this thread for a while but can't remember ever seeing multiple pair of the same IEM's measured on the same measuring rig here. That would of course be very interesting and highly relevant. The way people often throw around graphs from unknown (and many times obviously different) sources is not so interesting imo.

On a slightly related note one fellow Head-fier recently showed me two different measurements of the same IEM's where the wents were blocked on one of the measurements and open on the other and I can assure I'd never have guessed that they're the same pair of IEM's......


----------



## manukmanohar

peter123 said:


> I've been around this thread for a while but can't remember ever seeing multiple pair of the same IEM's measured on the same measuring rig here. That would of course be very interesting and highly relevant. The way people often throw around graphs from unknown (and many times obviously different) sources is not so interesting imo.
> 
> On a slightly related note one fellow Head-fier recently showed me two different measurements of the same IEM's where the wents were blocked on one of the measurements and open on the other and I can assure I'd never have guessed that they're the same pair of IEM's......



Agreed, that if there is a wide variance in how they are measured, the measurement from two different sources would not help check the differences. It would help us understand how iem compares against other iem measurements done by the same source, though. 

That is, indeed interesting. I have read this happen for tinaudio t2, in particular where the vent seal effectively becomes a mod. A friend should be getting them soon, so I'll also be able to verify through ear. (don't have any measurement rig, so will do the old fashioned, subjective, listening comparison, which definitely has its merit).


----------



## menuki

Bartig said:


> See, I really want to believe you... it’s just... how many very recent budget chifi have you got?
> 
> People on other topics who bought the VK1 were stating it was average at best, after a lot of fiddling and finding the right sources to drive them. It was never put among the TRN V20, KZ ZSR, KZ ES4 and even more recently the KZ ED16.
> 
> You have quite the gear. It’s just I can’t overlook other people’s, far more negative impressions.



I really can't make any promises whether you'll like them or not although I'd love to. It might just be a tad over the top to compare them to headphones about 20-30 times the price, but again, the sound they produce for this little money is, to my ears at least, phenomenal. Again, maybe you have a bit to spare and you wanna try them, but if you already have some decent in-ears, I don't know if I would recommend them since these are not "giant killers" so to speak.

We all hear in-ears or headphones in general differently and everyone has their own taste in sound signature.  Also, to prove myself that I'm not crazy I also watched a video on YouTube about them, just type in the name and you'll find a mentioned review (not sure if I'm allowed to post links?). The reviewer owns a lot, or at least tested a lot of different in-ears in different price ranges and he found them to be rather decent! His opinions pretty much match mine.

I think what's really amazing them is just that a child with some pocket money could afford them and they for sure sound a TON better than "usual" in-ears in that price category. I have to be very careful to not really like them because they are just so cheap, but really, the price-performance ratio is crazy IMO.  They immediately, without a doubt, "kill" the KZ-ATE I also own.

If you don't order these, hey, just wait a bit until there will be a unit with even more reviews and praise and then you can pull the trigger. But if you have the money to spare and you want a cheap replacement headphone, or if you're just as curious as me, go for it! 


P.S. Chances are high that I'll finally receive my Hisenior 16BA In-Ears tomorrow! If I do, I'll post some impressions as soon as possible. I cannot wait to try them and even compare them to the VK1.


----------



## zazaboy

menuki said:


> I really can't make any promises whether you'll like them or not although I'd love to. It might just be a tad over the top to compare them to headphones about 20-30 times the price, but again, the sound they produce for this little money is, to my ears at least, phenomenal. Again, maybe you have a bit to spare and you wanna try them, but if you already have some decent in-ears, I don't know if I would recommend them since these are not "giant killers" so to speak.
> 
> We all hear in-ears or headphones in general differently and everyone has their own taste in sound signature.  Also, to prove myself that I'm not crazy I also watched a video on YouTube about them, just type in the name and you'll find a mentioned review (not sure if I'm allowed to post links?). The reviewer owns a lot, or at least tested a lot of different in-ears in different price ranges and he found them to be rather decent! His opinions pretty much match mine.
> 
> ...



@menuki  which seller did you buy from aliexpress and are these iems easy to drive on weak sources like smartphone etc?  I am interested thanks


----------



## menuki (Jun 12, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @menuki  which seller did you buy from aliexpress and are these iems easy to drive on weak sources like smartphone etc?  I am interested thanks



I bought them here. To be honest, I'm quite a bit paranoid that a lot of people will now jump on the bandwagon, get hyped, only to get disappointed by them because they expect a lot. I want to add, I didn't expect anything before first trying them and due to this, I was maybe as blown away as I was. =)

Some might not like the treble since it's smooth and maybe a tad recessed with still a lot of details, or maybe some will find the bass to be lacking. I can let go of that because they are inexpensive, comfortable and I can listen to them for a long period of time. I just like them, they fit me, I cannot make any promises that it will fit you (not talking about the actual fit LOL).

Thankfully they are rather cheap, especially now they're on sale and if you choose free shipping you cannot really lose anything.

EDIT:
Just wanted to further add, they can be, in no way, described as bad. Even if someone made some comparisons to similar priced In-Ears, which might objectively be better, the VK1 just aren't bad headphones.

What maybe fascinates me the most about them, is still the fact they use graphene drivers. I love it when drivers are not simply made with a plastic diagraphm, but with a metal or in this case, carbon material.


----------



## Bartig

menuki said:


> I bought them here. To be honest, I'm quite a bit paranoid that a lot of people will now jump on the bandwagon, get hyped, only to get disappointed by them because they expect a lot. I want to add, I didn't expect anything before first trying them and due to this, I was maybe as blown away as I was. =)
> 
> Some might not like the treble since it's smooth and maybe a tad recessed with still a lot of details, or maybe some will find the bass to be lacking. I can let go of that because they are inexpensive, comfortable and I can listen to them for a long period of time. I just like them, they fit me, I cannot make any promises that it will fit you (not talking about the actual fit LOL).
> 
> ...


QKZ mainly offers rebrands for failed IEMs, components or leftover parts. Because the design looks exactly like the TRN V10, I immediately thought it must be the V10 with a new name.

When I look at the video, even the box has the size and colors of TRN’s house style. Kind of affirms it. Keep learning interesting things in the world of chifi.


----------



## snip3r77

Copped **** Balanced Cable & RevoNext RN-QT2 because of

*Lows / Bass*

Super-extended with a beefy sub-bass that makes every bass-centric composition as enjoyable as it gets. The mid-bass is very clean, controlled and lacks any distortions, and is responsible for the naturally warm midrange. The lows mainly focus on sub-bass, hence the upper-bass/lower-mids are very clean and never sound bloated or muddy. I'm extremely pleased!


----------



## BenF

snip3r77 said:


> Copped XXXXXX Balanced Cable & YYYYYY because of
> 
> *Lows / Bass*
> 
> Super-extended with a beefy sub-bass that makes every bass-centric composition as enjoyable as it gets. The mid-bass is very clean, controlled and lacks any distortions, and is responsible for the naturally warm midrange. The lows mainly focus on sub-bass, hence the upper-bass/lower-mids are very clean and never sound bloated or muddy. I'm extremely pleased!



This brand and this IEM are banned:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## bhazard (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's a quick test to see if your HK6 is affected with excessive midbass boosting.
Apply the following correction:






Use song "The Betrayal" from Black Label Society. This song (and album) is poorly mastered, but it has lots of activity in that region. Flip back and forth between EQ on and off. You will hear just how badly boosted and muffled the song is through the HK6 without EQ. With EQ, it sounds much clearer. It sounds excellent actually. The problem is no $200+ IEM should need that amount of correction. I have plenty of $10-$20 earphones that need far less.

For anyone who has said the HK6 sounds excellent sometimes and horrible other times... this is why. Give it a shot and see.


----------



## crabdog

Ohhhh ***!


----------



## superuser1

I haven't come across a single piece of gear that sounds great on all songs irrespective of the mastering! It would be a miracle for me...


----------



## SilverLodestar

bhazard said:


> Here's a quick test to see if your HK6 is affected with excessive midbass boosting.
> Apply the following correction:
> 
> 
> ...


Will try this as soon as I’m home, thanks!


----------



## SilverLodestar

For anyone interested, the HK6 now comes in black? I think? http://s.aliexpress.com/IzQvMBRf


----------



## daveyostrow

After a short time with them I can say they are great for mid centric music. Very full, warm, yet detailed... hard to fault unless there is sub bass. These were very disappointing in that regard. Other more balanced iems still have some sub bass but these just don't perform. I feel the midbass tries to compensate so I can clearly say that anyone who appreciates bass, or listens more to modern music should look elsewhere.

I will add that the craftsmanship is very impressive. Cable is also great, with plenty of tips. I really think they did a great job, but I won't be keeping them.


----------



## menuki (Jun 13, 2018)

daveyostrow said:


> After a short time with them I can say they are great for mid centric music. Very full, warm, yet detailed... hard to fault unless there is sub bass. These were very disappointing in that regard. Other more balanced iems still have some sub bass but these just don't perform. I feel the midbass tries to compensate so I can clearly say that anyone who appreciates bass, or listens more to modern music should look elsewhere.
> 
> I will add that the craftsmanship is very impressive. Cable is also great, with plenty of tips. I really think they did a great job, but I won't be keeping them.



Will you (be able to) return them, or will you sell them? If you're going to return them, Aliexpress I suppose?

The reason is ask is, I dearly believe the Hisenior 8BA's per side (which cost the same as the HK6) will outperform the HK6, which means I dearly hope that I'll be able to return them. So far there is no tracking ID or anything like that, so I don't even know where my HK6 currently are, my Hisenior should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## daveyostrow

menuki said:


> Will you (be able to) return them, or will you sell them? If you're going to return them, Aliexpress I suppose?
> 
> The reason is ask is, I dearly believe the Hisenior 8BA's per side (which cost the same as the HK6) will outperform the HK6, which means I dearly hope that I'll be able to return them. So far there is no tracking ID or anything like that, so I don't even know where my HK6 currently are, my Hisenior should arrive tomorrow!



I will be returning them, and eating the shipping fee (which is fair). 
I have not looked into the Hisenior and will take a looksees. Though to be fair the HK6 cost me $220 and the B8 would be $315.


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jun 13, 2018)

I finally got over 300+ hours in with the HK6, and they actually sound better. The mid-bass isn't nearly as bloated as before, but it's still a tad strong for me, since I like a more neutral low-end. The midrange seems a little less muddy too, with more definition in vocals. Overall clarity has also improved. Even though I don't usually believe in burn-in, these have changed quite a bit.

But... I still don't think it's quite worth the $220 I paid for it, especially when something as incredible as the T2 only costs $50. While it does sound much better than before, it's just not for me. I still find the mid-bass too fatiguing for me and I can't help but want some more clarity in vocals. I think the T2 have successfully spoiled me lol.

I'm sure someone else would love to have these more. If anyone's interested in these, PM me.


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> Ohhhh ***!



Hifiboy already sent you a sample? they really should, seeing as how much you loved the OSV3 

1k bux is reaching Andromeda level, so those better be quite good.


----------



## crabdog

Zerohour88 said:


> Hifiboy already sent you a sample? they really should, seeing as how much you loved the OSV3
> 
> 1k bux is reaching Andromeda level, so those better be quite good.


No, I don't have it but would certainly love to hear it. You're right though, for that price it had better be very, very good.

On another note, I had my first listen of the HIfi Boy Dream earbud last night and I was pretty impressed. Looking forward to more time with it tonight.


----------



## Otto Motor

menuki said:


> With all this frustration going on and some people which receive(d) a dud HK6, I can tell you, I ordered them as well and they will arrive soon, but I'll probably have to send them back after all the reports about them just sounding off... Unwanted stuff happens and this is bad luck and *if *they sound off or if the QC is just really bad on these then the hype should genuinely stop so people don't order them hoping they'll sound amazing. I will definitely share some impressions once they arrive.
> 
> In any case, what I wanted to say is, if you're feeling a bit unhappy about Chi-Fi headphones lately, and I'm also sorry about your LZ-A5 @bhazard, give the QKZ VK1 a try if you like a neutral/natural sound signature with a very smooth but still detailed top end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto Motor

Is this seller recommended?
https://goo.gl/UYmxei


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Is this seller recommended?
> https://goo.gl/UYmxei



Check at AliExpress in a few hours


----------



## Zerohour88

daveyostrow said:


> I will be returning them, and eating the shipping fee (which is fair).
> I have not looked into the Hisenior and will take a looksees. Though to be fair the HK6 cost me $220 and the B8 would be $315.



Seeing as how you're interested in Hisenior, this might be another model that's worth a look. I was looking for the B5+ in taobao and stumbled across the official store. No B5+, but these caught my eyes:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-9776810458.36.17d01091Ppcz4x&id=566608121626

a 1+6 Hybrid (1DD+6BA Knowles) for $110


----------



## menuki

Very, very early impressions of the Hisenior B8 16BAs Universal Fit which just arrived at work!

Great mids. Very detailed and natural. The highs seem very present but still not to an extent that they would cause any sibilance so far. Bass, now, I was aware that BA's will always fall a bit behind in Bass reproduction compared to a DD, so Bass feels just a tad light so far. Does anyone know if this might improve with burn-in?

The fit is very nice, (but) rather shallow, so long-term comfort has to be determined still. These are the best isolating in-ears I've owned so far!

They sound very big, the mids stand out and I immediately like the sound signature a lot! Nothing really sounds off, but I'd love a bit more bass, again, maybe someone knows if this might still improve. Even if they don't become more bass heavy, the bass is very clean, quick and still present!


----------



## FauDrei (Jun 14, 2018)

menuki said:


> Very, very early impressions of the Hisenior B8 16BAs Universal Fit which just arrived at work!
> 
> Great mids. Very detailed and natural. The highs seem very present but still not to an extent that they would cause any sibilance so far. Bass, now, I was aware that BA's will always fall a bit behind in Bass reproduction compared to a DD, so Bass feels just a tad light so far. Does anyone know if this might improve with burn-in?
> 
> ...


Ha! New HiSenior customer, congratulations! 

Had similar "paradigm" myself... everything is there in front of you: the clearest mids, effortlessly hyperdetailed yet unobtrusive highs and fast and present and seemingly flat lows and all that paired with excellent isolation... You like to listen to them, can not get it out of your ears, but still you crave for more bass...

Thing is, I've realized many IEMs later, those are * monitors* (not B8 but T12U in my case) - the most even frequency response of any headphone I've ever heard up till then. Even flatter than my Adam bookshelves. The bass is there just not in the amounts I've been used to and, shockingly, I've been fan of sliiight V shape all this time... 

So menuki - the bass will not "improve", but there is a chance that you will, ever so slightly alter, if not your sound preferences, at least your sound expectations.  (or, alternatively, all what I've said is BS and I am bassless IEMs fan now)

...oh and - get yourself a quality single crystal litz cable for those... The provided ones are just so so... and those HiSeniors do scale and reveal as motherf***ers (pardon all my french from this post).


----------



## menuki (Jun 14, 2018)

FauDrei said:


> Ha! New HiSenior customer, congratulations!
> 
> Had similar "paradigm" myself... everything is there in front of you: the clearest mids, effortlessly hyperdetailed yet unobtrusive highs and fast and present and seemingly flat lows and all that paired with excellent isolation... You like to listen to them, can not get it out of your ears, but still you crave for more bass...
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply! 

I'm actually a bit disappointed. First off, I cannot really return since I would have to eat the 45$ shipping fee which was free when they delivered them, they state that they are more or less "custom" made when ordered, so a further 50$ "exchange" fee, and Gareth stated, that the T8 is actually a lot better.

Now, I was dearly under the impression that the B8 would be the same as the T8, since both have 16 drivers, just that the B8 would be an UIEM, but they are not the same. He even told me the bass is better on the T8 as well and has more quantity, but now I don't really have a chance to exchange them or return the B8's.

Guess I'll probably sell them or get used to the bass-light signature. Hmmmm.

Also, which Hisenior(s) do you own exactly?


----------



## menuki

I feel more crazy by this day with this hobby, but I'll probably sell the Hisenior B8 and get the T8, which are about 200$ more expensive. The T8 supposedly has better bass and more quantity. The bass on the B8 is already very good in terms of quality, but the quanity misses the last 10%, although I get used to the bass quantity more and more, and it's at times easy to forget/forgive since the mids and highs are very, very good.

Still, the T8 seem to have the better BAs in every category beside Treble, they use the same Treble BAs in both.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Hisenior B5+ and it took a lot of tip trying to get the sound just right. I ended up with a large shallow silicone tip and got the seal that gives me bass


----------



## FauDrei

menuki said:


> ...I was dearly under the impression that the B8 would be the same as the T8, since both have 16 drivers, just that the B8 would be an UIEM, but they are not the same...


No, not the same... as I understand it - their B series are "production line" products, while their T series are custom built... T series have no "Knowles sound filters" for sound adjustment - just bespoke matching and tuning. I wanted UIEMs too, and you can order "Universal" version of their T series (hence the "U" in T12U version of T12)


menuki said:


> ...Guess I'll probably sell them or get used to the bass-light signature. Hmmmm...


Sorry to hear that, and, of course, by any means do what you fancy the most, but I can tell you that I had similar (but perhaps lower in intensity) anticlimax from the very start...

Because my T12U were so d*mn expensive I was expecting the mother of *WOW* effects along with stone2bread and water2wine features. Yet it wasn't so. I could feel from the start they had PhD in technicalities and were faster than my orthos, but this, then strange to me, flat response was just odd to my listening preferences. Still, I was actively listening to them a week or so, and it eventually happened: all other IEMs started sounding artificial to me... be it overboosted or nonarticulated bass,  unintelligible or nasal vocals, sibilant or harsh highs... you name it. I started going back to T12U to "hear it proper".

So my advice would be - give them a chance. HiSeniors might not slot into your "fun" bracket, but they just might became your reference.


----------



## Dsnuts

New 3Ba NiceHCK DT300. Will give these a go soon.

I got home today from a 5K mile drive. Driving around the great lakes and around the NE part of the US and Canada. Gives you some perspective just how big the US/Canada really is.

With over 30,000 insects and one bird kill later I arrived at home safely. Was glad to have my music with me on the long drive. Gotta get caught up.


----------



## menuki

FauDrei said:


> So my advice would be - give them a chance. HiSeniors might not slot into your "fun" bracket, but they just might became your reference.



Oh you know it friend, I have already ordered the T8+ with a better vocal driver and I cannot wait to see the light blue custom color in action! Also, no logo so I can all these sweet BAbies in there. See what I did there. 

Anywho, it is easy to justify getting them since I also produce music, and some nice reference in ears cannot hurt..


----------



## FauDrei

HungryPanda said:


> I have the Hisenior B5+ and it took a lot of tip trying to get the sound just right. I ended up with a large shallow silicone tip and got the seal that gives me bass


I alternate between:

wide and shallow double flanges (better staging?)
narrower (slightly deeper insertion) tri-flanges or spinFit CP240 bi-flanges (even more clarity?)
In both cases - really, really good isolation.


----------



## FauDrei (Jun 14, 2018)

menuki said:


> Oh you know it friend, I have already ordered the T8+ with a better vocal driver and I cannot wait to see the light blue custom color in action! Also, no logo so I can all these sweet BAbies in there. See what I did there.
> 
> Anywho, it is easy to justify getting them since I also produce music, and some nice reference in ears cannot hurt..


Ha, ha, ha... I admire your distinguished HeadFi panache. 

To be honest - my initial order was T8U, but audio-greed and double twin 33AP Sonion curiosity made me upgrade my order to T12U... therefore I can relate in a way with your latest impulse. 

Remember - it is most probable that your T8 will better your B8, but it is also likely that you would still not be wowed at first listen. Just do not hate them when they reveal that your most beloved "fun" IEM was shamelessly cheating on you from the start.


----------



## menuki

FauDrei said:


> Ha, ha, ha... I admire your distinguished HeadFi panache.
> 
> To be honest - my initial order was T8U, but audio-greed and double twin 33AP Sonion curiosity made me upgrade my order to T12U... therefore I can relate in a way with your latest impulse.
> 
> Remember - it is most probable that your T8 will better your B8, but it is also likely that you would still not be wowed at first listen. Just do not hate them when they reveal that your most beloved "fun" IEM was shamelessly cheating on you from the start.



That is actually what I struggle with as well! Phew, not alone. Anyway, I don't know if the T12U would sound that much than the T8+U. I asked Gareth himself and will wait for his response.


----------



## FauDrei

menuki said:


> That is actually what I struggle with as well! Phew, not alone. Anyway, I don't know if the T12U would sound that much than the T8+U. I asked Gareth himself and will wait for his response.


I hear you. But I suppose T8 is HiSenior's sweet spot. There is a thread here (and youtube video related to it) about T8 and much of what is said there could be translated to T12 too. Also - T8 is much cheaper and probably a safer bet (what if you do not like T12 in the end?).

Not saying that I regret having mine but saying that most probably I would have been happy with T8U too.

...and BTW, what does + in T8+ stand for?


----------



## jant71

crabdog said:


> Ohhhh ***!



How did you miss that. Pretty old news now. May 4th D's posted about them. May 4th!


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> How did you miss that. Pretty old news now. May 4th D's posted about them. May 4th!


I probably saw it and forgot. Either that or I just didn't notice the price. There's so many new products to keep up with these days!


----------



## HungryPanda

crabdog said:


> I probably saw it and forgot. Either that or I just didn't notice the price. There's so many new products to keep up with these days!


that is the biggest understatement today


----------



## menuki

FauDrei said:


> I hear you. But I suppose T8 is HiSenior's sweet spot. There is a thread here (and youtube video related to it) about T8 and much of what is said there could be translated to T12 too. Also - T8 is much cheaper and probably a safer bet (what if you do not like T12 in the end?).
> 
> Not saying that I regret having mine but saying that most probably I would have been happy with T8U too.
> 
> ...and BTW, what does + in T8+ stand for?



The T8+ has a better vocal driver for which you usually pay arround +40$ upgradewise. 

Gareth sent me two freq graphs:

T12:



 


T8:


----------



## menuki

_Sorry for the double post, but when I try to write any further text it mudges up the images._

This is a very tough decision. I guess if I want more bass, I have to go for the T12. They are just more expensive, which I could justify probably, but there is also a bit of anxiety about 12 drivers where if one fails you have to send them back for repair. I wonder what the failure rate is for BAs.

Any information from you guys or any recommendation regarding the freq. graphs, please go ahead!


----------



## crabdog

menuki said:


> The T8+ has a better vocal driver for which you usually pay arround +40$ upgradewise.
> 
> Gareth sent me two freq graphs:
> 
> ...


Those look pretty good. Based on my personal preference I'd guess the T12 would be more to my liking.


----------



## menuki (Jun 15, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Those look pretty good. Based on my personal preference I'd guess the T12 would be more to my liking.



Yeah, for the price of about 789€, 12BAs per side, still a very very good price to performance ratio and a totl contendor I suppose. Still, the T12 is about double the price of the T8+. Hmm. Any further feedback from you guys could be very helpful.. I'm so undecided...

It is actually incredible how responsive and friendly Gareth is. He just told me that there are 4-5 tests before the headphone reaches your doorstep. They even have an 8-hour treatment afterward to ensure everything is accordingly.


----------



## handwander

Dsnuts said:


> New 3Ba NiceHCK DT300. Will give these a go soon.
> 
> I got home today from a 5K mile drive. Driving around the great lakes and around the NE part of the US and Canada. Gives you some perspective just how big the US/Canada really is.
> 
> With over 30,000 insects and one bird kill later I arrived at home safely. Was glad to have my music with me on the long drive. Gotta get caught up.



I have these. Am trying to sell them locally thought lol.






By the way the new ones they are selling are the "Pro" versions but I don't think anyone knows what the differences are yet. Price is the same anyway.


----------



## menuki (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay. Looks like I'll order the Hisenior T12 24BAs in total for around 900$ with the 2-Pin connection. The sound of the B8 is immediately addicting... They sound lovely and to most, they would already be fantastic enough, but I'll just order this totl IEM and force myself to not spend any more in this hobby. I really have to set this as a goal!

Seriously, Gareth is so responsive and he answered all my questions with patience and everything is just so transparent. You know exactly which drivers come into the T12 and you get a year of warranty as well. It's just too good to be true, the price is easily justified for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. NiceHCK  released a new HK8. Have no information on them at all. 





Don't know about the sparkly purple but I will get some more info on these.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting. NiceHCK  released a new HK8. Have no information on them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look nice, 8BAs per side is cool, but, without wanting to spoil anything for anyone, now that I know how transparent In-Ears can be, in terms of which BAs are being used exactly, I'm a bit spoiled by HiSenior.


----------



## Lurk650

That bass response of the T12 looks similar to the graphs of the HK6, if I'm not mistaken? 

Switched to comfort Comply series on my HK6. Loving them.


----------



## robervaul

These or Shockwave III ?


----------



## geagle

Gentlemen,

this is very much NOT on topic, but I figure that some of you may know... do any of you have any idea how to go about returning a defective item to Amazon Japan from abroad (Italy, in my case), if you used a forwarding company (Tenso, in my case) to get it in the first place? Amazon said that they will accept the return, but only if it is shipped to them from inside Japan, and Tenso told me that they are glad to ship OUT of Japan, but don't help with this kind of stuff, so I'm sort of stuck.... 

I bought a pair of Hyla CE-5, and the bass driver on the right earpiece does not work properly, resulting in a very unbalanced sound... so I'm out a reasonably substantial amount of money, atm. Also wrote to Hyla direct to see if they could take care of this (I think that I would actually like the Hyla CE-5 very much, IF both earpieces actually worked as intended, lol), but have had no answer.

Any help/info that any of you could come up with would, of course, be very much appreciated.


----------



## Lurk650

Bought the UiiSii CM5 again after trading my last pair. $12 for a graphene driver. Best $12 I've spent... again lol.


----------



## menuki

robervaul said:


> These or Shockwave III ?



I really, really liked my Shockwave III in the beginning, but after a while, I read that they have a rather sharp top end. So I compared them with other in-ears and I began to realize that they sound rather V-Shaped with more emphasis on the treble as on the bass. Afterward, I sold them because I realized how unnatural the treble really is, but YMMV! This is just my opinion on them, maybe it helps.  

Some owners even went as far as calling them "grating" and another stated that if he listened to them at work he just wanted to take them and throw em away because they were so fatiguing to him. He might have had a dud though, but I generally think there are better offerings these days. The SW III are from 2016.


----------



## zazaboy

NICEHCK HC5 5BA has good positieve feedback aswell on ali and its cheaper dunno if its good


----------



## menuki (Jun 16, 2018)

My NiceHCK HK6 has still yet to arrive. I ordered them with Express DHL shipping, but the VK1 reached my about 1 week ago, even though I just used standard Aliexpress for them. They don't seem very responsive either... Where as Hisenior contacted me within 3 hours maximum when I asked a question (usually they took only about 20-30 mins), NiceHCK always takes about 1-4 days so far. I'm not saying that NiceHCK is responsible for the long shipping time, but it's also unusual that they aren't able to provide a working tracking number for DHL either.

Also, Hisenior builds every custom UIEM to order, whereas the HK6 should already be built and ready to ship once you order which makes the long waiting time so far even more strange.  I would really like to compare the HK6 to the B8 but I'm not yet able to.

EDIT: I don't think I ordered from the official NiceHCK store since I also ordered through DhGate. I suppose no one had any shipping issues when they ordered through Aliexpress?


----------



## superuser1

menuki said:


> My NiceHCK HK6 has still yet to arrive. I ordered them with Express DHL shipping, but the VK1 reached my about 1 week ago, even though I just used standard Aliexpress for them. They don't seem very responsive either... Where as Hisenior contacted me within 3 hours maximum when I asked a question (usually they took only about 20-30 mins), NiceHCK always takes about 1-4 days so far. I'm not saying that NiceHCK is responsible for the long shipping time, but it's also unusual that they aren't able to provide a working tracking number for DHL either.
> 
> Also, Hisenior builds every custom UIEM to order, whereas the HK6 should already be built and ready to ship once you order which makes the long waiting time so far even more strange.  I would really like to compare the HK6 to the B8 but I'm not yet able to.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think I ordered from the official NiceHCK store since I also ordered through DhGate. I suppose no one had any shipping issues when they ordered through Aliexpress?


i have ordered a number of times from Jim (Official NiceHCK store) and i have never had a problem. Also Jim has been very responsive to all my questions. I dont order from them them these days as they have started charging shipping which they so benevolently waived earlier.


----------



## menuki

superuser1 said:


> i have ordered a number of times from Jim (Official NiceHCK store) and i have never had a problem. Also Jim has been very responsive to all my questions. I dont order from them them these days as they have started charging shipping which they so benevolently waived earlier.



Thank you for your response. Then it's probably just that I ordered from a vendor on DhGate which really also only sells the HK6, not any other IEM's really.


----------



## Bartig

menuki said:


> My NiceHCK HK6 has still yet to arrive. I ordered them with Express DHL shipping, but the VK1 reached my about 1 week ago, even though I just used standard Aliexpress for them. They don't seem very responsive either... Where as Hisenior contacted me within 3 hours maximum when I asked a question (usually they took only about 20-30 mins), NiceHCK always takes about 1-4 days so far. I'm not saying that NiceHCK is responsible for the long shipping time, but it's also unusual that they aren't able to provide a working tracking number for DHL either.
> 
> Also, Hisenior builds every custom UIEM to order, whereas the HK6 should already be built and ready to ship once you order which makes the long waiting time so far even more strange.  I would really like to compare the HK6 to the B8 but I'm not yet able to.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think I ordered from the official NiceHCK store since I also ordered through DhGate. I suppose no one had any shipping issues when they ordered through Aliexpress?


Hmm, hope everything will turn out fine. I don’t have good experience with DHgate. Ordered the KZ ZSR and ZS6 in a sale and they said it couldn’t be sent. Got my money on my account, but there isn’t a way to withdraw it anymore. Meanwhile, the seller has loads of the earphones again but doesn’t respond to any of my messages. Nor is DHgate itself. 

Avoid, is my advice. 

Meanwhile, I hope your IEM will still be delivered. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 16, 2018)

A little update info on the soon to be released HK8. This is from Jim when I asked him about the differences between the HK6 to the HK8.
" About tuning, a little different, HK8 with more better resolution."

Should be the case since using 8 BAs per side. It is currently on preorder but that color. Just don't know about that color.
The DT300 pro on the other hand is currently being sold for $79 sale price which is a good cost for a 3 BA iem. However it comes down to the tuning. From what little info I got about it. JIm and NiceHCK is very proud of the IEM and says it has a very nice sound to it.

"I've been listening for our DT300 Pro for a long time, i love it so much, and now $79 is a best price, i believe, you will fall in love with it, too."

Should make for an interesting listen.


----------



## Bartig

Dsnuts said:


> A little update info on the soon to be released HK8. This is from Jim when I asked him about the differences between the HK6 to the HK8.
> " About tuning, a little different, HK8 with more better resolution."
> 
> Should be the case since using 8 BAs per side. It is currently on preorder but that color. Just don't know about that color.
> ...


Sounds good. Now let’s not forget he’s a salesman.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 16, 2018)

This is true but I find it interesting he has taken a love for these new DT300 Pros even over the up coming and much more pricier HK8 and the myriad of others he can pick and choose from. I remember him mentioning to me that these were in development before I went on vacation and that they would be very affordable also tuned by a former Shure tuner.

Will have to see how they turn out. In the mean while the HK8 is being pre bought in droves by the Japanese again. NiceHCK seems to have found favor among the Japanese enthusiasts.


----------



## zazaboy

Dsnuts said:


> This is true but I find it interesting he has taken a love for these new DT300 Pros even over the up coming and much more pricier HK8 and the myriad of others he can pick and choose from. I remember him mentioning to me that these were in development before I went on vacation and that they would be very affordable also tuned by a former Shure tuner.
> 
> Will have to see how they turn out. In the mean while the HK8 is being pre bought in droves by the Japanese again. NiceHCK seems to have found favor among the Japanese enthusiasts.



are you going to review it? so that we have more information about the sound signature


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup will have a review sample in a few weeks.


----------



## chinerino

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...18fc7fd&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0 saw this cable on 40% off, any comments on this or anyone tried this yet ?


----------



## geagle

chinerino said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...18fc7fd&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0 saw this cable on 40% off, any comments on this or anyone tried this yet ?



I have that, in the 2 pin/4.4mm flavor. It's a good copper cable, IMHO. Supple, and thinner that I expected, for an 8-core.


----------



## iems0nly

For those interested: Final E4000 review
Since it's still fairly new i take the liberty to post this here. Hope you enjoy the read. Thanks!


----------



## FauDrei

chinerino said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...18fc7fd&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0 saw this cable on 40% off, any comments on this or anyone tried this yet ?


Since they are in the same price range, why not go for Hakugei litz cable?


----------



## chinerino

FauDrei said:


> Since they are in the same price range, why not go for Hakugei litz cable?


technically the nicehck one is better coz its more expensive, and its on 40% off now


----------



## geagle

FauDrei said:


> Since they are in the same price range, why not go for Hakugei litz cable?





chinerino said:


> technically the nicehck one is better coz its more expensive, and its on 40% off now



More than that, the Hakugei one is not balanced, but just SE 3.5mm ?


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

Hey guys,

My name is Hussein, living in munich and i am rather a newby in this hifi stuff, i have read a ton of stuff on head-fi and after reading this whole thread i decided to register here as a member. I recently ordered the new Toneking T66s with 6 BA drivers each side because the manufacturer seems very legit and has other well received models so i pulled the trigger on them. He uses 3 dual knowles drivers each side making it 6 each side and i hope you people will look forward to hear of me when i finally have them in my hands. 
BTW NiceHCK now offers new 2018 Hck8, 8 BAs each side, i am not so convinced on the Hck models as he doesn't state which drivers he uses, that's generally not a good sign.


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

Hey guys,

My name is Hussein, living in munich and i am rather a newby in this hifi stuff, i have read a ton of stuff on head-fi and after reading this whole thread i decided to register here as a member. I recently ordered the new Toneking T66s with 6 BA drivers each side because the manufacturer seems very legit and has other well received models so i pulled the trigger on them. He uses 3 dual knowles drivers each side making it 6 each side and i hope you people will look forward to hear of me when i finally have them in my hands. 
BTW NiceHCK now offers new 2018 Hck8, 8 BAs each side, i am not so convinced on the Hck models as he doesn't state which drivers he uses, that's generally not a good sign.


----------



## superuser1

91Dokuganryu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My name is Hussein, living in munich and i am rather a newby in this hifi stuff, i have read a ton of stuff on head-fi and after reading this whole thread i decided to register here as a member. I recently ordered the new Toneking T66s with 6 BA drivers each side because the manufacturer seems very legit and has other well received models so i pulled the trigger on them. He uses 3 dual knowles drivers each side making it 6 each side and i hope you people will look forward to hear of me when i finally have them in my hands.
> BTW NiceHCK now offers new 2018 Hck8, 8 BAs each side, i am not so convinced on the Hck models as he doesn't state which drivers he uses, that's generally not a good sign.


Welcome to head-fi and enjoy the ride.. and dont forget your seatbelts


----------



## FauDrei

chinerino said:


> technically the nicehck one is better coz its more expensive, and its on 40% off now


Seriously?!? That is your "technical" reasoning or you are taking me (us) for a spin?


geagle said:


> More than that, the Hakugei one is not balanced, but just SE 3.5mm ?


You can contact the seller and arrange jacks, connectors, even splitters... the final price might change though.


----------



## thejoker13

91Dokuganryu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My name is Hussein, living in munich and i am rather a newby in this hifi stuff, i have read a ton of stuff on head-fi and after reading this whole thread i decided to register here as a member. I recently ordered the new Toneking T66s with 6 BA drivers each side because the manufacturer seems very legit and has other well received models so i pulled the trigger on them. He uses 3 dual knowles drivers each side making it 6 each side and i hope you people will look forward to hear of me when i finally have them in my hands.
> BTW NiceHCK now offers new 2018 Hck8, 8 BAs each side, i am not so convinced on the Hck models as he doesn't state which drivers he uses, that's generally not a good sign.


I am very excited to hear your impressions on the T66s! I have been looking at them and the T88k with great interest, but have yet to hear a single impression of either.


----------



## kova4a

Got a killer deal today. Null-audio was selling AAW ciem demos in universal fit at 50% off, but apparently had a conversion rate issue or something coz I snagged an AAW a3h pro v2 for $80 shipped. I was a bit late, so missed on a lot of cool custom designs and had to settle for a transparent blue one without fancy faceplates, but still a crazy good deal at almost 75% off. That's better than that aaw nebula two I snagged for 50 bucks last year. It will be interesting to see how it will fare against the flc8d


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> A little update info on the soon to be released HK8. This is from Jim when I asked him about the differences between the HK6 to the HK8.
> " About tuning, a little different, HK8 with more better resolution."
> 
> Should be the case since using 8 BAs per side. It is currently on preorder but that color. Just don't know about that color.
> ...



How do you get that price for them?


----------



## Lurk650

kova4a said:


> Got a killer deal today. Null-audio was selling AAW ciem demos in universal fit at 50% off, but apparently had a conversion rate issue or something coz I snagged an AAW a3h pro v2 for $80 shipped. I was a bit late, so missed on a lot of cool custom designs and had to settle for a transparent blue one without fancy faceplates, but still a crazy good deal at almost 75% off. That's better than that aaw nebula two I snagged for 50 bucks last year. It will be interesting to see how it will fare against the flc8d


LOL, are they aware of the mistake? They might change the pricing before shipping.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question. Maybe that same headfier promo code used for the HK6? I will ask Jim. Will let you know as soon as I get an answer. 
Oh wait, I think that was a promo sales price on recent sales period. Will ask Jim anyway.


----------



## kova4a (Jun 18, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> LOL, are they aware of the mistake? They might change the pricing before shipping.


 They most likely are given that minutes after ordered it I tried to buy a second pair and they had readjusted the price but they sold a bunch of all models, so they probably will honor it as I doubt they will want to go through the trouble of canceling all orders and rerunning the sale. I kinda beat myself over being so slow as I had one pair with sweet faceplates purple and gold flakes in the cart and someone snagged it right under my nose. Also, was tempted to grab an aaw w900 for 600 bucks. Well, at least I got in on the action.

actually, here's the one I wanted to order initially (the right one)


----------



## SeedRick

I've been lurking in this thread since seeing the HK6s on sale. Are they really worth the money? Or is the QC on these bad which might get me a lemon? I'm hesitant to pull the trigger especially that the NiceHCK sale is about to end.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 19, 2018)

No worries about the sale ending. The headfi code is actually a better deal. Not to mention you have more choices now. A new black version and can choose 2 pin vs mmcx for them.  I still stand by my views about the HK6. I honestly believe it is a great value on the sound and quality of them. Have them in my ears as I type actualy. What you are reading on this thread is the finicky nature of headfiers. We all have different likes in a sound and that certainly comes to play for the HK6. Guys that like a neutral flat response or more of a 2D flat sound will not like the HK6 as much, it has a fullness and or thickness to the sound that some might not find to be as natural as how they want their sound.

If you like your music with a more dimensions to it and more of a musical take on your sound signature these are very engaging. Now if you like your music ruler flat I would look elsewhere.

In other news. Good news on the DT300 pros. Jim has extended the sale of the DT300 pro to headfiers. With the headfi code yet once again. Nice. If you guys want to wait a bit till I get mines I would most certainly let you all know how they are once I get them soon.


"Now head-fier can place a new order with 1 pcs DT300 PRO,
When you enter the payment interface, you will see → 3.Payment method，
then please choice：Other payment methods！
The result of this operation is that you place an order, but there is no payment！

Then tell me your new order number,
We will change the product price to $79






"


----------



## davidcotton

Nice, what's the headfi code?  That brings it down to a very reasonable £60ish for a 3ba driver.  The average over here in the uk (as far as I can tell) is around £270 and that's for the westone w30!  How long does shipping take to the uk (one for Hungry Panda perhaps!) please?

Thanks


----------



## Lurk650

davidcotton said:


> Nice, what's the headfi code?  That brings it down to a very reasonable £60ish for a 3ba driver.  The average over here in the uk (as far as I can tell) is around £270 and that's for the westone w30!  How long does shipping take to the uk (one for Hungry Panda perhaps!) please?
> 
> Thanks


Headfier


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 19, 2018)

@HungryPanda gets stuff faster than they get to me in the middle of the US it seems. He got his HK6 in a weeks time. Fairly quick considering it is comming from China.

If you purchase the earphones using that headfier code make sure you are not paying the full price. Wait till they change the price to the sale price and then pay for it.


----------



## superuser1

Im afraid the Panda has some sort of teleportation device .. he gets stuff from chi-fi land in a jiffy!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 19, 2018)

You guys should know what kind of a deal Jim has extended to us for his new DT300 pros. This single BA earphone DT100 goes for $89 on the NiceHCK page.





2 more BAs and perhaps a higher end tuning for less is always a good deal. However it does come down to the tuning. Can't wait to try em out. Will let everyone know what they are about. Jim seems to be very proud of em.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> @HungryPanda gets stuff faster than they get to me in the middle of the US it seems. He got his HK6 in a weeks time. Fairly quick considering it is comming from China.
> 
> If you purchase the earphones using that headfier code make sure you are not paying the full price. Wait till they change the price to the sale price and then pay for it.



One last dumb question, what's the sale price please?

Thanks


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> If you like your music with a more dimensions to it and more of a musical take on your sound signature these are very engaging *then get the 1MORE Triple Driver Over Ear headphones!* Now if you like your music ruler flat I would look elsewhere.



Fixed that for ya... Damn, they're good.


----------



## HungryPanda

Cannot get it to work on ali right now


----------



## ericp10

So fellas, guess what shows up in the mail today. Trinity earphones after all these years! I don't even know what models these are (maybe the phantom master?), but they come with like three cables, a bunch of tips and several tuning ports. They are in a very nice box, but again, it doesn't indicate which model they are. Just showed up out of the blue today.


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> So fellas, guess what shows up in the mail today. Trinity earphones after all these years! I don't even know what models these are (maybe the phantom master?), but they come with like three cables, a bunch of tips and several tuning ports. They are in a very nice box, but again, it doesn't indicate which model they are. Just showed up out of the blue today.



Now that's funny! May they sound as good as you_ at one time_ hoped they would!


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> So fellas, guess what shows up in the mail today. Trinity earphones after all these years! I don't even know what models these are (maybe the phantom master?), but they come with like three cables, a bunch of tips and several tuning ports. They are in a very nice box, but again, it doesn't indicate which model they are. Just showed up out of the blue today.



This gives me hope that I will one day get my Hunters. But I have been reading the thread and some of the supposed Phantom Master 6 has 2 dynamics vs the supposedly dual dynamic and 4 BAs. So they are frankensteining the phones to sound like what they originally planned.  However getting something is better than getting nothing.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> So fellas, guess what shows up in the mail today. Trinity earphones after all these years! I don't even know what models these are (maybe the phantom master?), but they come with like three cables, a bunch of tips and several tuning ports. They are in a very nice box, but again, it doesn't indicate which model they are. Just showed up out of the blue today.



I've read several comments about people receiving the Phantom Masters with only two drivers in them the last couple of weeks. Might be worth checking inside if it's an easy way to do so. 

Anyway  congratulations on finally getting a delivery from them


----------



## HungryPanda (Jun 19, 2018)

Trinity the beast that still wriggles


----------



## Dsnuts

Would be funny of these outdated an defunked trinity earphones end up being super valuable due to rarity. Like old pottery or misprinted stamps. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> This gives me hope that I will one day get my Hunters. But I have been reading the thread and some of the supposed Phantom Master 6 has 2 dynamics vs the supposedly dual dynamic and 4 BAs. So they are frankensteining the phones to sound like what they originally planned.  However getting something is better than getting nothing.



Well, I don't know how to open it up, but it doesn't matter to me now. Why? Because I demanded my money back (maybe over a year ago) and received it. I paid through paypal and they got my money back for me. I listened briefly. While I'm not blown away like the initial hearing of the N5005 or LZ A5, these don't sound bad. I still need to get a sense of the sound signature (plus try the ton of other filters that came with it). Wait a minute! Maybe I can tell you what's inside it. Give me a second.


----------



## ericp10

I screwed the filters off, but I can't tell. Sometimes you can see the BAs inside with certain hybrids. Others, you can't.


----------



## ericp10

So, I looked up the shape of the earphones I received, and this is supposed to be the Phantom Hunter 5 (which is the earphone I originally ordered from them two or three years back). So let me investigate the sound some more.


----------



## Lurk650

Wait, you received a refund and still got the product?! I received my money as well, maybe I'll get a PM6 LMAO


----------



## ericp10

Lurk650 said:


> Wait, you received a refund and still got the product?! I received my money as well, maybe I'll get a PM6 LMAO




Yes sir!


----------



## Apputty

ericp10 said:


> So fellas, guess what shows up in the mail today. Trinity earphones after all these years! I don't even know what models these are (maybe the phantom master?), but they come with like three cables, a bunch of tips and several tuning ports. They are in a very nice box, but again, it doesn't indicate which model they are. Just showed up out of the blue today.


This is really like a ghost from the past.
I had Icarus on order, cancelled it and got my money back almost an year ago. I don't even remember which Icarus version I had ordered.


----------



## dkarl403

kova4a said:


> Got a killer deal today. Null-audio was selling AAW ciem demos in universal fit at 50% off, but apparently had a conversion rate issue or something coz I snagged an AAW a3h pro v2 for $80 shipped. I was a bit late, so missed on a lot of cool custom designs and had to settle for a transparent blue one without fancy faceplates, but still a crazy good deal at almost 75% off. That's better than that aaw nebula two I snagged for 50 bucks last year. It will be interesting to see how it will fare against the flc8d



Is the sale over?


----------



## ericp10

So, I couldn't really see inside to say if the BAs are in this Phantom Hunter or not, but my guess is that there are some in the earphone. Why? Well, treble and upper mids have a very BA-ish ting and sound to my ears. I went from the red filter (heavy bass) to the gunmetal greyish filter (with damping material inside). This has given the earphone a more neutral sound. The soundstage is quite wide, and these earphones amp quite well with my tube amp. The details are there out of the box deep (another reason I think there are BAs in the earphone). It doesn't have that total relaxed dynamic sound. I can't say if the sound is equal to the LZ A5 (although it's clearly not on N5005 level), but if I'm being honest, I have to say these "took-more-than-two-years-to-get" earphones sound kind of sweet. The temperature of the sound is in the middle. I think it leans a bit toward cool than warm, but it's not a cold or sterile earphone by any stretch of the imagination. That's it for now. I don't hate the sound (which is actually shocking to me since it took so long to receive them).


----------



## Dsnuts

Can you post a pic of how the shells look? I have a feeling you got a Phantom Master. If is has interchangeable face plates that is what those are. My Phantom Master came with carbon fiber plates on them. Also came with Red and Blue face plates. The hunter I don't think is able to change the face plates on them.


----------



## ericp10

Here you go Ds.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those are the Hunters. Man I wish I cancelled my order so I can get some Hunters. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Those are the Hunters. Man I wish I cancelled my order so I can get some Hunters. Lol.



They aren’t sounding bad.


----------



## kova4a

dkarl403 said:


> Is the sale over?


Well, technically not as they had relisted a bunch of models yesterday, but that's because null-audio actually decided to charge everyone for the price difference, so I have to pay another $75 and I guess a lot of people cancelled their orders.

I'm still undecided whether to cancel my order - it's still a 50% discount, but after buying a $2000 laptop, the flc8d, the rhythmos sd7 plus and an expensive vacation in Portugal, I feel like I should be eating only noodles and staying away from any purchases for a while. On the other hand, I've wanted to try the aaw a3h and axh for some time, so maybe I should just get it and sell something else. For instance, if some is interested in the rhythmos sd7 plus, I can cut you a super sweet deal.


----------



## menuki (Jun 20, 2018)

After quiet a bit of extensive listening to the Hisenior B8 with the 8BAs per side, I can safely say that these have my recommendation... I'm blown away by the sound quality every day and it's actually quite hard to believe that the T12 will sound even better, but they surely will since 4 BAs are dedicated just to the bass, 4 BAs for the mids and another 4 BAs for the highs. Right now on the B8 the Bass and Mids are shared by the same BAs, which still makes them sound very amazing, but I cannot wait to have more fullness in the bass and even thicker mids. 

My prediction is that Hisenior, in general, will gain more attention from Head-Fi just like NiceHCK did. Hopefully at least.

I have to leave some impressions as well:

Overall, they sound very balanced. Mids come out so well and the treble feels very smooth without any major peaks. These have the best Mids I've yet to hear in any headphones, at least IEM wise!

Following jumps into my mind when I listen to them:

- A lot of clarity and every instrument has a lot of air around it, they never feel congested
- Microdetail, microdetail oh BAs I love you
- Tight and detailed Bass, although Bassheads needn't apply
- Very quick and resolving
- Beside the bass being a bit light on some tracks, they feel very balanced. Again, the mids are wonderful and it's easy to forgive any little "flaw" (if there are really any) in their signature.

What can I say, I'm officially in love with the BAs only sound and I can't wait to share further impressions from their flagship the T12. I'd love to just keep the B8s as well, but due to financial reasons, they gotta go.


----------



## manukmanohar

menuki said:


> After quiet a bit of extensive listening to the Hisenior B8 with the 8BAs per side, I can safely say that these have my recommendation... I'm blown away by the sound quality every day and it's actually quite hard to believe that the T12 will sound even better, but they surely will since 4 BAs are dedicated just to the bass, 4 BAs for the mids and another 4 BAs for the highs. Right now on the B8 the Bass and Mids are shared by the same BAs, which still makes them sound very amazing, but I cannot wait to have more fullness in the bass and even thicker mids.



Nice! How would you compare it with Hk6?


----------



## menuki (Jun 20, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> Nice! How would you compare it with Hk6?



I would LOVE to give a direct comparison, but somehow the package never arrived and now I also received a refund... Shame really. I've heard that the HK6 has a mid-bass hump, I can safely say that the B8 doesn't at all. This boils down to preference, but I think this signature really allows the mids to come through, and really, the more I listen to them, the more I realize how amazing mids can be and how important they actually are in conveying emotions. Especially female vocals give me goosebumps... It feels intimate to be with the singer and I'm sure a lot of you will feel what I mean. A lot of headphones go for a V-Shaped signature which leaves the mids a bit behind, so these are a must listen to some who only owns V-Shaped IEMs, but this is, of course, all preference as well!

EDIT:

I want to genuinely add that I'm NOT praising them because I have to sell them. I couldn't live with myself if I'd do that.. No, these are my honest to god impressions and I think these, or Hisenior in general just deserves a lot more attention..

I'll wait for the T12 and then it'll be my duty to leave a dedicated full review just so people get a bit more aware of this company.


----------



## Zerohour88

menuki said:


> After quiet a bit of extensive listening to the Hisenior B8 with the 8BAs per side, I can safely say that these have my recommendation... I'm blown away by the sound quality every day and it's actually quite hard to believe that the T12 will sound even better, but they surely will since 4 BAs are dedicated just to the bass, 4 BAs for the mids and another 4 BAs for the highs. Right now on the B8 the Bass and Mids are shared by the same BAs, which still makes them sound very amazing, but I cannot wait to have more fullness in the bass and even thicker mids.
> 
> My prediction is that Hisenior, in general, will gain more attention from Head-Fi just like NiceHCK did. Hopefully at least.
> 
> ...



appreciate the impression on the Hisenior, seems they really know how to tune the BAs. Now I'm itching to skip a few cheapos and just get the 1+6 hybrid from them


----------



## menuki (Jun 20, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> appreciate the impression on the Hisenior, seems they really know how to tune the BAs. Now I'm itching to skip a few cheapos and just get the 1+6 hybrid from them



Why not! But make sure that you're sure you won't return them because they're handmade and they'll also charge a 50$ fee for the return, which is fair IMO. I don't think they are able to sell already customized UIEMs very well, so that would mean a good chunk of loss for them.

I'd also advise you to just contact them. You'll get into reach with Gareth himself and he'll surely send you a frequency graph on request as well as give you some tips depending on your preferences. But be aware, he is very honest, he'll tell if you some cheaper BAs from Knowles are used to keep the price-to-performance ratio decent.  I prefer this to sellers who just want to sell anything and not give you any tips at all..

He was very straightforward that the B- series like the B8 use cheaper drivers to keep the cost down, while the T- series are meant for professionals so they'll include higher quality and more expensive BAs. This is why I cannot purchase an IEM from NiceHCK for example, IDK which drivers are used at all, so they could just use cheap drivers, and of course, they'll still sound nice, but they could charge you more than Hisenior would. Just my 2 cents. 

EDIT: If you found a match or if you decide to go for the IEM mentioned, customize it if you want! It's a great feeling to have a IEM in your hand which you "designed" yourself.

My T12 will be Pink for the right side and Light- Blue for the left side, as well as punk/clockwork on both as faceplate. Can't wait to have them in my hands!


----------



## SilverLodestar

menuki said:


> After quiet a bit of extensive listening to the Hisenior B8 with the 8BAs per side, I can safely say that these have my recommendation... I'm blown away by the sound quality every day and it's actually quite hard to believe that the T12 will sound even better, but they surely will since 4 BAs are dedicated just to the bass, 4 BAs for the mids and another 4 BAs for the highs. Right now on the B8 the Bass and Mids are shared by the same BAs, which still makes them sound very amazing, but I cannot wait to have more fullness in the bass and even thicker mids.
> 
> My prediction is that Hisenior, in general, will gain more attention from Head-Fi just like NiceHCK did. Hopefully at least.
> 
> ...


Man, those sound like my dream IEM! I was about to buy them right away, but that price...  I’ve already spent so much on the HK6 (which are actually improving quite a bit now that I’m using them through balanced output). Do you think the B8 would ever be discounted soon?


----------



## menuki

SilverLodestar said:


> Man, those sound like my dream IEM! I was about to buy them right away, but that price...  I’ve already spent so much on the HK6 (which are actually improving quite a bit now that I’m using them through balanced output). Do you think the B8 would ever be discounted soon?



The B8 are actually already on discount. I can, of course, sell you mine for a lot cheaper if you like the design of them. If you'd be totally unhappy with them, I'd even take em back if you cover the shipping costs.


----------



## snip3r77

You guys can check out aaw w500 universals at Nullaudio


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 20, 2018)

menuki said:


> The B8 are actually already on discount. I can, of course, sell you mine for a lot cheaper if you like the design of them. If you'd be totally unhappy with them, I'd even take em back if you cover the shipping costs.



@menuki can you do comparison between your imr r1 against your  hisenior b8 ..  is the hisenior b8 better then this iems in terms of soundstage (3d  feeling with instruments ).. instrument accuracy.. do instruments sound very good and clear.. in the background.... can they be tuned with eq and tips to make them a bit bassheavy on edm tracks.. and lastly are they easy to drive with  a smartphone without loss of soundquality.. do they give loud volume... or do need a dac  .. thanks..


----------



## menuki

snip3r77 said:


> You guys can check out aaw w500 universals at Nullaudio



These are the kind of headphones I'll probably get in 1-3 years once I'm ready to make impressions and go full custom. I say 1-3 years since they're rather expensive, but one day I'll purchase an expensive set and hope that they'll last me for the next 4-5 years haha.


----------



## menuki (Jun 20, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @menuki can you do comparison between your imr r1 and Campfire Audio Cascade .. against your  hisenior b8 ..  is the hisenior b8 better than this iems in terms of soundstage (3d  feeling with instruments ).. instrument accuracy.. do instruments sound very good and clear.. in the background.... can they be tuned with eq and tips to make them a bit bass-heavy on edm tracks.. thanks...



Very happily.

Please just ask me if I miss something at all you want to have answered.

IMR R1 vs B8:

The IMR R1 are really great on their own, but I cannot help but feel pressure in my ears after a while even if the vent is fully open, this might just be me though.
Now, the B8 is a lot more comfortable and it sits way more "logically" in your ear. Once I put in the B8, I can wear them for a long time, the R1 feels a bit awkward to put in, to be honest, but the fit was never really that much of a problem, although the left earpiece came out of my ear after some time.

Now, the IMR R1 is definitely V-Shaped. Bass is lush and strong with any filter and vent open or closed and in direct comparison to the B8 they can feel like basshead IEMs, but the bass is still tasteful and nice, although by direct comparison maybe a bit much for me. Mids win out big time on the B8 compared to the R1 IMO. They just sound more natural, neutral and the mids generally take a step up from the R1 in terms of presence, detail and imaging. Directly compared to the R1 the mids are just stunning to me.

Treble on the R1 seems a bit boosted and feels a bit less natural compared to the B8 as well.

Generally, the R1 is not a bad IEM by ANY MEANS, they are really good actually, but I won't miss much really once I probably sell them, the B8 just fit me better sound and comfort wise. Again, I'm in love with BAs!

Cascades vs B8:

Phew, so this is an over-ear to IEM comparison but that is okay, I think comparisons are very possible!

Bass on the Cascade is giant... boosted and compared to the B8, the B8 might seem almost anemic in that area, lol. The B8 is not anemic at all in the bass area though, but you can actually boost the bass via EQ just fine! They respond really well to EQ actually, there is no distortion at all no matter how much I boost the bass really.

Highs on the Cascade is more subdued but still present, the B8 edges out for me again, I just really love the way the present anything from Bottom to Top.

Mids, the B8 win big time for me. To me, the mids are recessed on the Cascades. Not extremely, but enough to notice, especially by direct comparison. The thing which annoys me a bit is that if you push the Cascade closer to your ear, as in squishing the earpads, the mids come out and the headphones generally sound even better than they do. I'm not sure if I like that, IEMs will always sound the same since there are no Ear-Pads which have to be "worn in" or change the signature after a while when they get flatter. As long as you get a decent seal that is, which is very very easy with the B8, at times not so easy with the IMR R1, but Bob, the owner, stated that the comfort and design will be improved.

Generally, the 3D effect is awesome on the B8. 3D effect is a very good term for their soundscape. Instrument accuracy, is to me, very good. One more reason I love them so much, they just make instruments sound very realistic and true to life. Just great timbre.


Again, if I missed something, or you want to know more about soundstage, imaging etc. please let me know. It's a pleasure to do these comparisons!


----------



## zazaboy

I made a error lol campire cascade is a over ear headphone. .. but thanks for the comparison nevertheless


----------



## menuki

It's weird, currently, I'm always on the edge of being a bit skeptical/paranoid since it's still "Chi-Fi". That means, even if I praise Hisenior etc. there is still this underlying worry that they'll do something stupid... Like, boost their own headphones which in turn gets them banned like others already have been. They are that good that I'll live with that feeling, but if it was a company like Campfire Audio I'd have an easier time.

But this wouldn't be as fun and CA is already very well known. If they don't fudge it up, then they really deserve the praise I give them because I think the company, in general, might be a tip for anyone looking for flagship headphones which don't cost you a fortune. Again, 650€ for a 12BA per side IEM is CRAZY to me. If you compare this to any other IEM from a "normal" company, you can instantly pay a ton more. Maybe there are some exceptions, but I don't think you'll get a custom UIEM with 24 BAs in total for that price currently... So this might be a sleeper tip.


----------



## dkarl403

Anybody knows how often null audio sells demo ex or has discount? Is it once a year?


----------



## snip3r77

dkarl403 said:


> Anybody knows how often null audio sells demo ex or has discount? Is it once a year?



This is the first time I see


----------



## Lohb

Trying to find something very similar to *LZA2* over on aliX....hybrid with rich tonality, great decays....no hot treble...musicality over technicalities...less than about $75-100 if possible.


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone tried the Whizzer A15 non pro version.. the moment i hear treble roll off and rich tonality these come to my mind. Though the bass may be slightly too much for neutral heads.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lohb said:


> Trying to find something very similar to *LZA2* over on aliX....hybrid with rich tonality, great decays....no hot treble...musicality over technicalities...less than about $75-100 if possible.


magaosi bk50


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Those are the Hunters. Man I wish I cancelled my order so I can get some Hunters. Lol.


Well Ds I just received a mysterious package and low and behold, what did I find? My MIA Hunters from 2 years ago!  Only they weren't what I ordered as they were supposed to be gunmetal and instead received a plain silver housing.  For the asking price, the housing is cheap and not really flagship worthy and the included cables are pretty low grade from what I can tell.  As for the sound,  I'm with Eric on this one as I've only been able to audition briefly....do sound like BA drivers and seem to be a step up from Masters.  I definitely need more time with them though.  They need a lot of juice to really sing.....the Mojo really brought them up a notch.  Sounds like you may actually receive yours now.  I had COMPLETELY written them off.  I am still suspecting that they may not be the original intended driver set up all due to other reports.  Good luck and I'll hopefully update further.


----------



## MuZo2

Dsnuts said:


> Actually. There is some reason for the madness that had me getting 2 of these earphones at the same time. I am trying to figure out which brand makes the better phone. I got my answer. Lets just say I plan on getting more from NiceHCK.



NiceHCK is just a reseller its not a brand. He buys it from different chinese manufactures rebrands it and sells it. Same for AK Audio store and numerous other aliexpress resellers.
If you can use taobao you can find same products at cheaper prices.


----------



## Dsnuts

neuromancer said:


> Well Ds I just received a mysterious package and low and behold, what did I find? My MIA Hunters from 2 years ago!  Only they weren't what I ordered as they were supposed to be gunmetal and instead received a plain silver housing.  For the asking price, the housing is cheap and not really flagship worthy and the included cables are pretty low grade from what I can tell.  As for the sound,  I'm with Eric on this one as I've only been able to audition briefly....do sound like BA drivers and seem to be a step up from Masters.  I definitely need more time with them though.  They need a lot of juice to really sing.....the Mojo really brought them up a notch.  Sounds like you may actually receive yours now.  I had COMPLETELY written them off.  I am still suspecting that they may not be the original intended driver set up all due to other reports.  Good luck and I'll hopefully update further.



Oh dang. A cheaper Hunter is definitely better than no Hunter. I have hopes!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 20, 2018)

Welp I guess I can close the Trinity chapter. I finally got my Hunters. Unbelievable.

Now the only thing I still have in limbo is my Geek Wave. 4 years going on 5. Lol.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Welp I guess I can close the Trinity chapter. I finally got my Hunters. Unbelievable.
> 
> Now the only thing I still have in limbo is my Geek Wave. 4 years going on 5. Lol.



Great Ds! Burn them in and give them some juice. They're not bad, but I don't think they will overtake the LZ A5 (and def not the N5005). They're not far behind though. Actually, the clear silicone tips make the LZ A5 sing even more with the new filters (more refined). I have the JVC Spiral Dots and gunmetal filters (with damping material) on the Hunters. Nice wide soundstage and somewhat neutral sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

After all this time. Actually getting what looks like a Hunter is quite shocking. I did not expect them. It seems they are finally sending out what was due. However I have some reservations. Because of recent posts on the Trinity thread about shorting drivers and such.

Supposedly the Hunters should have 5 drivers. 2 dual BAs and one dynamic. Supposedly. These actually sound pretty good. Definitely better than the previous Masters I used to own.

Not a fan of the included flimsy cheapo cables they always throw in the package. I had a silver coated copper cable in balanced I bought a while ago in 2 pin that actually fit the Hunter so I used that instead. As they are it is a very nice surprise.

Another reason for being a bit skeptical. I compared the package from previous reviews and pictures and all the earlier ones were numbered. Mine does not have a specific number.

These sound good but somehow I have an overwhelming strange feeling they might have cut corners on these and given us a cheap mans version of the Hunters. Somehow the shells seems a bit too light for being titanium and 5 drivers. They seem to be of the same mold as the earlier versions but what is inside them. Unless someone is crazy enough to crack it open we will not know. 

None the less. Oh yea they are supposed to be the newer revised Hunter X.. I remember when I was updated on shipping status they clearly said Hunter X. 

X probably stands for whatever driver they have. Lol.


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> After all this time. Actually getting what looks like a Hunter is quite shocking. I did not expect them. It seems they are finally sending out what was due. However I have some reservations. Because of recent posts on the Trinity thread about shorting drivers and such.
> 
> Supposedly the Hunters should have 5 drivers. 2 dual BAs and one dynamic. Supposedly. These actually sound pretty good. Definitely better than the previous Masters I used to own.
> 
> ...


I would definitely love to know as well what drivers they used as this was supposed to the pinnacle of sound for them.  Most likely, they did cut corners as this all seems to be a last ditch hail Mary pass to help mitigate any impending lawsuits.  These folks are entirely too untrustworthy to actually believe they would suddenly have the dosh to put in top quality drivers in their most expensive of models.  Any one want to take a crack at it?? Lol


----------



## Lohb

Anyone heard the HiSenior H1+    1BA/1DD ?





and is the tonality on the below kind of scale :- 
"Cold and analytical"
Neutral
Natural
"Sweet and warm"


----------



## ericp10 (Jun 21, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> After all this time. Actually getting what looks like a Hunter is quite shocking. I did not expect them. It seems they are finally sending out what was due. However I have some reservations. Because of recent posts on the Trinity thread about shorting drivers and such.
> 
> Supposedly the Hunters should have 5 drivers. 2 dual BAs and one dynamic. Supposedly. These actually sound pretty good. Definitely better than the previous Masters I used to own.
> 
> ...




Ds, you are probably right with everything you stated, but I guess it really doesn't matter to me at this point for two reasons: A - While I wouldn't call the sound TOTL at all, they don't sound bad (actually, they sound quite good with the right tips and amped up ... and B - I got my money back! So, these are very good freebies. And there has to be a BA driver or two in there. It just doesn't have a complete dynamic sound to my ears.

Would I ever do business with Trinity Audio again? HECK no!!!  Happy listening.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I agree. You are lucky to get your money back and they still flowed you a hunter that is a great free bee. I spent over $300 if I remember correctly and that was with a steep discount. These are supposed to come with a higher end 8 core litz cable too but I ain't holding my breathe.  

Took them to work with me today and they are in my ears as I type.. They aren't bad at all. It is definitley the best Trinity sound I have heard to date. It is too bad that they will never be able to have any type of reputation for future builds. 

I am still schocked they finally sent them. I gave up all hope since their web site is almost going on a year since closure. I have a feeling these will be the last swan song for the Trinity brand. I bet they will close forever as a brand after.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow so I just found out Jim has speed shipped the DT300 pros. Looks like I might be able to give some type of impression on them by this weekend. Excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 21, 2018)

This is interesting. Looks like Fiio has been reading the big interest in the IT04. Take a look if you haven't seen these.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-fh5-quad-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitors.882444/






Gonna have to be a fan of bass for this one.


----------



## Lurk650

That FH5 shell reminds me of the Simgot shell, at least the inner part


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lurk650 said:


> That FH5 shell reminds me of the Simgot shell, at least the inner part



I'm getting strong TFZ Queen vibes.


----------



## Lurk650

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm getting strong TFZ Queen vibes.


Just looked those up, MOST DEFINITELY! Remove the screw and its the same shell! LOL


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 21, 2018)

Definitely V shaped fun sig but not bad. How that competes @ $260 vs something like the IT04 with similar driver configuration for almost half the price is what I want to know. Well technically one more BA for Fiios.  That extension on both ends is ridiculous. Lol.


----------



## SilverLodestar

menuki said:


> The B8 are actually already on discount. I can, of course, sell you mine for a lot cheaper if you like the design of them. If you'd be totally unhappy with them, I'd even take em back if you cover the shipping costs.


I really do like the looks of them, especially the way you described the midrange! But I’d have to first get rid of the HK6 so I could afford it. They were my first “expensive” IEMs, so they kinda cleaned my bank account out a bit.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jun 21, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I really do like the looks of them, especially the way you described the midrange! But I’d have to first get rid of the HK6 so I could afford it. They were my first “expensive” IEMs, so they kinda cleaned my bank account out a bit.



I hear you.  In the end, I still opted for emptying my wallet further. I will be getting additionally KR06-6 and Massdrop Plus, hopefully soon.

Once these arrive, planning to have a small meetup between friends, will get to do a "live group-comparison" between - Massdrop Plus, Rose BR5, NiceHCK HK6, Magaosi X3, and Magaosi K5 in the mid-fi category. (Andromeda with ZX2 - special guest ; may not be a fair comparison though. I was quite impressed, the last time I heard them). And then in the budget category - probably Tinaudio T2 (with bass vent mod or otherwise), modded BW-ES1 and KR06-6 (All seemingly neutral, but with T2 having much more positive impressions). Will keep you guys posted, what happens then 

Hope, after this, I'll stop buying, for a while.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. Looks like Fiio has been reading the big interest in the IT04. Take a look if you haven't seen these.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-fh5-quad-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitors.882444/
> 
> ...


Last pic from the link is the best


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I agree. You are lucky to get your money back and they still flowed you a hunter that is a great free bee. I spent over $300 if I remember correctly and that was with a steep discount. These are supposed to come with a higher end 8 core litz cable too but I ain't holding my breathe.
> 
> Took them to work with me today and they are in my ears as I type.. They aren't bad at all. It is definitley the best Trinity sound I have heard to date. It is too bad that they will never be able to have any type of reputation for future builds.
> 
> I am still schocked they finally sent them. I gave up all hope since their web site is almost going on a year since closure. I have a feeling these will be the last swan song for the Trinity brand. I bet they will close forever as a brand after.



What's the diff between litz vs 4 core / 8 core cable?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 22, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> What's the diff between litz vs 4 core / 8 core cable?



Don't know, the real differences in core count as my highest end cables are 4 core but all silver and thick to boot. I suppose it really comes down to material used for the cable more so than the core count. I just know a lot of the higher end cables use litz configuration to attain some type of sound effect that give a more pure sound signature. Their reasoning for charging a premium I suppose.  Sound myth or fact. That is another one for debate. This thread kinda touches on that.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cab...nt-audio-advantage-over-twisted-cable.837545/

I do notice the more cores on a cable seems to cost more on aliexpress but that could be something as simple as more material there for costing more. Can't say if more cores represents better sound on an earphone it is connected to. I do like the way 8 core cables look vs 4 cores however.


----------



## DBaldock9

snip3r77 said:


> What's the diff between litz vs 4 core / 8 core cable?



Quote from Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire
~~~
_Litz wire is a type of specialized multistrand wire or cable used in electronics to carry alternating current (AC) at radio frequencies. The wire is designed to reduce the skin effect and proximity effect losses in conductors used at frequencies up to about 1 MHz. It consists of many thin wire strands, individually insulated and twisted or woven together, following one of several carefully prescribed patterns often involving several levels (groups of twisted wires are twisted together, etc.). The result of these winding patterns is to equalize the proportion of the overall length over which each strand is at the outside of the conductor. This has the effect of distributing the current equally among the wire strands, reducing the resistance. Litz wire is used in high Q inductors for radio transmitters and receivers operating at low frequencies, induction heating equipment and switching power supplies.

The term litz wire originates from Litzendraht (coll. Litze), German for braided/stranded wire or woven wire._
~~~


----------



## SilverLodestar

manukmanohar said:


> I hear you.  In the end, I still opted for emptying my wallet further. I will be getting additionally KR06-6 and Massdrop Plus, hopefully soon.
> 
> Once these arrive, planning to have a small meetup between friends, will get to do a "live group-comparison" between - Massdrop Plus, Rose BR5, NiceHCK HK6, Magaosi X3, and Magaosi K5 in the mid-fi category. (Andromeda with ZX2 - special guest ; may not be a fair comparison though. I was quite impressed, the last time I heard them). And then in the budget category - probably Tinaudio T2 (with bass vent mod or otherwise), modded BW-ES1 and KR06-6 (All seemingly neutral, but with T2 having much more positive impressions). Will keep you guys posted, what happens then
> 
> Hope, after this, I'll stop buying, for a while.


I was really really close to pulling the trigger on the KR06-6, but decided against it until more people get theirs. Please tell me how they are when you get them! 

As for for this meetup, don’t forget to tell us how that all goes, because that sounds awesome. All of those are on my list of things I can’t afford but want


----------



## manukmanohar (Jun 22, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I was really really close to pulling the trigger on the KR06-6, but decided against it until more people get theirs. Please tell me how they are when you get them!
> 
> As for for this meetup, don’t forget to tell us how that all goes, because that sounds awesome. All of those are on my list of things I can’t afford but want



Coincidentally, I got the KR06-6 today. I wouldn't be able to accurately judge them, as I'm still struggling to find the right fit. However, out of the box, with the balanced cable on the ES100, they definitely sound better than ZS10 and Rose North Forest (It sounds quite balanced is what i can say), which were my recent budget-fi purchases (of which ZS10, to me was decent, but wasn't worth the money, and North Forest had completely wrong tonality, for my ears ). Will be able to give a better impression on them, in a few days.

Unfortunately, the Rose BR5, had a cosmetic defect on the faceplate; so, it had to be sent back. Once, my friend gets it, we would be able to do this.  I will post, once it happens .

Couple of pics of KR06-6 (They are definitely quite unique looking, mostly plastic construction, and very shiny.  A bit overboard, for my tastes, in terms of look):


----------



## HungryPanda

DT 300 winging it's way .........


----------



## Arkady Duntov

DBaldock9 said:


> Quote from Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Litz_wire
> ~~~
> _Litz wire is a type of specialized multistrand wire or cable used in electronics to carry alternating current (AC) at *radio frequencies*. The wire is designed to reduce the skin effect and proximity effect losses in conductors used at frequencies up to about *1 MHz*. [...]_



So, according to Wikipedia, Litz wire isn't designed to improve performance for audio frequences (which aren't even close to radio frequencies.) If it doesn't provide any benefit, why do people seem to hear them?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 22, 2018)

.


----------



## darmanastartes

Arkady Duntov said:


> So, according to Wikipedia, Litz wire isn't designed to improve performance for audio frequences (which aren't even close to radio frequencies.) If it doesn't provide any benefit, why do people seem to hear them?



Placebo.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 23, 2018)

-


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> DT 300 winging it's way .........


Panda you should try the TSMR 3 BA.. i reckon you're going to fancy them.


----------



## mochill

Periodic audio FTW


----------



## azif

How do the hk6 compare to massdrop plus?


----------



## superuser1

Any one tried this cable from Penon?


----------



## menuki

Has anyone tried or ordered the NICEHCK HK8 8BA yet? The design is ridiculous, they were like "we need a new design for our successor of the HK6" .. "Why not go full barbie?" .. "Excellent Bob, let's do it that way". Still, would be very interesting to hear some impressions. I'm not mad about the design.


----------



## Dsnuts

It would have been better with a solid purple. RIP prince. Sparkles on the faceplate. Wow. This is not phasing the international market however. They have already pre sold a whole bunch of em. Probably mostly HK6 owners.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> It would have been better with a solid purple. RIP prince. Sparkles on the faceplate. Wow. This is not phasing the international market however. They have already pre sold a whole bunch of em. Probably mostly HK6 owners.



Yeah. I've ordered the T12 with 12 BAs from Hisenior already, but it's still so tempting to try them, just for the crazy design alone LOL.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jim told me it has more resolution over the HK6. Hopefully more refinements. I am waiting on the DT300 pros but will consider possibly trying out the HK8. Currently working on the DZ12 review. Eagerly anticipating the IT04. By the time Ibasso releases them there should be a HK9 and maybe a HK10. Lol. 

In the mean while enjoying the now discontinued and defunct Hunters.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Jim told me it has more resolution over the HK6. Hopefully more refinements. I am waiting on the DT300 pros but will consider possibly trying out the HK8. Currently working on the DZ12 review. Eagerly anticipating the IT04. By the time Ibasso releases them there should be a HK9 and maybe a HK10. Lol.
> 
> In the mean while enjoying the now discontinued and defunct Hunters.



Some brief thoughts on the Hunter's sound, Ds, please?


----------



## manukmanohar

azif said:


> How do the hk6 compare to massdrop plus?



I think right now, noone in the thread may have it, as I had asked the same question earlier.
However, I'll getting the massdrop plus in a couple of weeks, so I'll let you know my impressions once I get them.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Some brief thoughts on the Hunter's sound, Ds, please?



I am using them with my 2 Pin SPC balanced cable on my M3s. I haven't tried any of the other nozzles yet. If I remember from the Masters the stock nozzle represents their fun signature which I am ok with. Meaning more bass with slightly less treble emphasis. I remember even on my Masters,  I left the stock red nozzles on there as I tried the other ones and there was just too much treble emphasis for my liking. I am using one of my Spiral Dots for tips on them and haven't tried any of the stock ones. 

I am gonna have to try n find the reader about which color does what for the sound but as I hear them. The Hunters have the best bass end of the bunch out of the other Trinity earphones I used to own, and it seems to me these are like a more refined Masters. Sound signature is very similar. I would say a bit less V shaped vs them. I sold them off a while ago so I am going off of memory. The Hunters as I hear them. They do have a good bit of resolution, imaging is good and balancing does not seem to be too much bass focused. I do notice the bass seems to be stronger in emphasis vs the mids and treble end but not overly done.  There should be a nozzle that brings up the treble and lessens the bass end a touch for a more balanced sound signature. Gunmetal I believe. 

Considering the Hunters housing is smallish for supposedly housing 5 drivers. They have a fairly deep sound with a medium wide stage. Fairly spacious sounding with good attack.  The bass end reminds me of my DM5 a bit in that it reaches deep and has equal parts mid to lower bass. Mids don't seem to be clouded by the bass emphasis. I like the ergonomics of the housing as they are very comfy and compact but somehow I have a feeling if they used a slightly bigger housing it would have made the sound even more spacious than it is. 

These are supposed to be Trinity flagships. They show flashes of a higher end sound but not exactly there. As they are they aren't bad. In fact it was a nice surprise to get them in the mail after 2 years but better late than never. I bet the IMR R1 is this signature but with a larger sound. Just a guess.


----------



## azif

manukmanohar said:


> I think right now, noone in the thread may have it, as I had asked the same question earlier.
> However, I'll getting the massdrop plus in a couple of weeks, so I'll let you know my impressions once I get them.



Thanks, really wonder if the massdrop plus /er4xr are the best iems under $500


----------



## Dsnuts

I would wait for the IT04 and maybe that new Fiio earphone FH5. 

Everyone is waiting for the IT04. Crazy now long they are taking on them. But I read it is due to difficulties in manufacturing them. Could be worth the wait. I hope. FH5 should be out very soon as well.


----------



## FauDrei

manukmanohar said:


> Coincidentally, I got the KR06-6 today...


Yes, same here today...


zazaboy said:


> @manukmanohar Hi bro can you comment on the soundstage vocals and instrument accuracy...


First listen: balanced FR, detailed, fuzzy instrument separation, average clarity... throw away cable.

1clearhead got me on this with "...crystal clear MID's...", and "...with excellent soundstage..." while grading it higher than K3 which is, in my opinion, quite good at that. After first few hours I can not see any of those three.


----------



## Neithan

Did anyone try the NiceHCK DZX-1+6?

If so, can you share your impressions? 

Thank you


----------



## superuser1

Neithan said:


> Did anyone try the NiceHCK DZX-1+6?
> 
> If so, can you share your impressions?
> 
> Thank you


I wonder what the difference is with the DZ 7... I see it has some kind of bass switch. Not sure what that really is though, didnt see a switch one can flip.


----------



## davidcotton

Just curious on what size comply fit on the nicehck 6ba? Also the dt300 looks like it would take the same size tips as shure/westone no?

Thanks


----------



## Neithan

Me too.
Someone said the DZ7 was awful so I was wandering if the DZ6+1 had similar sound.

I'm looking for a IEM with good bass (strong and deep wen needed, but always controlled with detail and texture), very good mids and good treble, without being harsh. 
Excellent Separation and good imagining.

For those reasons I thought that a hybrid IEM would be the best choice (the dynamic driver would give the strong bass and sub bass) and the BA drivers hould give the very detail mids and highs.

Right now I have a pair of AT CKR9 and I love them, but I want to get a better IEM.

If you guys  can point me in the right direction I would appreciated .

This thread has a lot of pages but very few reviews/impressions and even less comparisons between IEMs.

Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 24, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> Just curious on what size comply fit on the nicehck 6ba? Also the dt300 looks like it would take the same size tips as shure/westone no?
> Thanks



T400s and T500s should both fit just fine. My JVC Spiral dots fits perfectly on these with no issue and they have a wider nozzle.  DT300 pros definitely have narrow nozzles similar to shures and westones. I will have a better idea once I get them very soon.



Neithan said:


> Me too.
> Someone said the DZ7 was awful so I was wandering if the DZ6+1 had similar sound.
> 
> I'm looking for a IEM with good bass (strong and deep wen needed, but always controlled with detail and texture), very good mids and good treble, without being harsh.
> ...



I also have the CKR9 from what your describing It seems your ready for a hybrid. I would wait a bit for the new Fiio FH5 seems to fit what your looking for. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-fh5-quad-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitors.882444/

The HK6 has better more fuller mids and a more cleaner treble end vs the CKR9 but the bass end has more mid bass than sub bass. For a bit more you can get that new FH5 at $260 which will definitely be a bass focused iem with deep rumbling bass. It has a bass lift in the sub regions with no drop off even at sub 15hz levels. It will be a treat for bass guys. Looks like they are using some nice BAs for mids and treble too. One to look out for.

 The IT04 will be $500 double that of the FH5 but is one that many headfiers are waiting for. Both of these are hybrids and should have some outstanding bass ends. I would most certainly wait a few weeks for the new Fiio earphone. I am considering getting one myself.


----------



## SeedRick

Neithan said:


> Me too.
> Someone said the DZ7 was awful so I was wandering if the DZ6+1 had similar sound.
> 
> I'm looking for a IEM with good bass (strong and deep wen needed, but always controlled with detail and texture), very good mids and good treble, without being harsh.
> ...



Acoustune 1551CU. Very hard to find though.


----------



## crabdog

Neithan said:


> Me too.
> Someone said the DZ7 was awful so I was wandering if the DZ6+1 had similar sound.
> 
> I'm looking for a IEM with good bass (strong and deep wen needed, but always controlled with detail and texture), very good mids and good treble, without being harsh.
> ...


Hifi Boy OS V3 fits your description and is a superb hybrid. Not sure how much you're looking to spend though. Like Ds said, it may be worth waiting for the FiiO FH5 or iBasso IT04 but if you're looking for something under $200 the OS V3 is da bomb.


----------



## Dsnuts

This little amp is interesting. Seems to be a good price on massdrop. Take a look. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-xq-20-headphone-amp


----------



## Lurk650

davidcotton said:


> Just curious on what size comply fit on the nicehck 6ba? Also the dt300 looks like it would take the same size tips as shure/westone no?
> 
> Thanks


I have T-400 Comforts, can be a bit difficult to remove if you are swapping tips but if you only remove when worn out to replace it should be fine. Though I've now gone back to a Jaybird Silicon tip that actually has a narrow opening but still sounds fantastic.


----------



## Neithan

Dsnuts said:


> T400s and T500s should both fit just fine. My JVC Spiral dots fits perfectly on these with no issue and they have a wider nozzle.  DT300 pros definitely have narrow nozzles similar to shures and westones. I will have a better idea once I get them very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Dsnuts thanks for the reply and for comparing the CKR9 with the HK6.

The FIIO FH5 looks promising, and are in the price range that I want to spend. 




SeedRick said:


> Acoustune 1551CU. Very hard to find though.



@SeedRick thanks for the reply but at 450$ it's a bit too expensive for me.



crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OS V3 fits your description and is a superb hybrid. Not sure how much you're looking to spend though. Like Ds said, it may be worth waiting for the FiiO FH5 or iBasso IT04 but if you're looking for something under $200 the OS V3 is da bomb.



@crabdog thanks for the reply but I thing I'm going to wait for the FIIO FH5, as the IT04 are too expensive :/


----------



## SeedRick

Neithan said:


> @Dsnuts thanks for the reply and for comparing the CKR9 with the HK6.
> 
> The FIIO FH5 looks promising, and are in the price range that I want to spend.
> 
> ...



How much are you willing to spend? If you could find a 2nd hand 1551cu that would be perfect.


----------



## superuser1

Neithan said:


> Me too.
> Someone said *the DZ7 was awful* so I was wandering if the DZ6+1 had similar sound.


I think @ericp10 and I would respectfully disagree with the above statement.


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> I think @ericp10 and I would respectfully disagree with the above statement.


I disagree too, I kinda appreciate the sound of dz7, just that Low ends aren’t that strong which is what it is, can be fixed with EQ but it’s very good technically


----------



## HungryPanda

Yay DT300 Pro in the house, sounding good on first listen (a few minutes with the silicone tips)


----------



## loomisjohnson

Received my Hisenior B5+. Initial impressions very favorable--will likely followup with a full review.


----------



## chinmie

loomisjohnson said:


> Received my Hisenior B5+. Initial impressions very favorable--will likely followup with a full review.



Glad to hear, mine's still on the way


----------



## zazaboy

dt300 looks a lot like the shure iems.. hope they sound better then them


----------



## davidcotton

Just curious what shipping option you use @HungryPanda ?


----------



## HungryPanda

Free china post, Jim shot them off very fast though


----------



## noknok23

Hello I'm new here, more familiar with earbuds but now i'm looking for a decent IEM, 
I am interested in something lean, more mid centric than v shaped with a natural tone in the 200/300USD range
so far I haven't been that lucky, I have the bgvp DS1 v2, which I don't like much, too harsh on the treble and the tone is off, sub bass is elevated at the cost of bass and mids, I can't see what kind of music it would fit. The VE duke I like the tone very much but the treble is fatiguing and I wish the bass was more extended.
ill be using nuansa P1 with it, a powerful little dap, eventually using an amp. Something "hard" to drive could fit the bill. 
Any suggestion would be really appreciated


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> Free china post, Jim shot them off very fast though



Thanks, what's the average shipping time for you?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 25, 2018)

noknok23 said:


> Hello I'm new here, more familiar with earbuds but now i'm looking for a decent IEM,
> I am interested in something lean, more mid centric than v shaped with a natural tone in the 200/300USD range
> so far I haven't been that lucky, I have the bgvp DS1 v2, which I don't like much, too harsh on the treble and the tone is off, sub bass is elevated at the cost of bass and mids, I can't see what kind of music it would fit. The VE duke I like the tone very much but the treble is fatiguing and I wish the bass was more extended.
> ill be using nuansa P1 with it, a powerful little dap, eventually using an amp. Something "hard" to drive could fit the bill.
> Any suggestion would be really appreciated



ADV GT3 just came out and sounds like it would fit the bill quite well. Just getting you one in your location might be tough esp. this early but you could contact them to ask about a more local availability.

Oriveti New Primacy also is one to look into as well.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jun 25, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> Thanks, what's the average shipping time for you?


 It depends who I buy from but this delivery was the fastest ever I bought them on the 19th June and they arrived today the 25th June. I ordered a set of earbuds from Penon on the 16th June and they arrived on 23rd June


----------



## noknok23

jant71 said:


> ADV GT3 just came out and sounds like it would fit the bill quite well. Just getting you one in your location might be tough esp. this early but you could contact them to ask about a more local availability.
> 
> Oriveti New Primacy also is one to look into as well.


Thank you, ADV GT3 isquite interesting, I will wait for more feedback about those but they ship to europe
I am a bit confused about oriveti new primacy because some say it's bright and sibilant and others warm and smooth


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 25, 2018)

A tale of 2 HK6. Well this is a surprise. So it seems there is merit to some of the guys complaints about overly bloated mid bass. I got @bhazard to send me his HK6. And what you know his pair clearly sounds like a bass first iem.


I tested his and my pair by using 2 of the exact same cables. Both 8 core SPC and both connected to the same source. Going from one to the other. My pair sounds great like it always has. I bet these guys were thinking I was tripping when I stated sound balancing is superb. And for a full forward sound signature they are. However not on Bhazards. His pair clearly has more mid bass than my pair. There is no question. It is way more boosted and I don't know if this is a QC issue or if my pair just had way more use time than his.

All I know is my pair sounds proper. His pair does not. I am gonna see if my burn in tracks help tame the beast here and if not these are going back to NiceHCK.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> A tale of 2 HK6. Well this is a surprise. So it seems there is merit to some of the guys complaints about overly bloated mid bass. I got @bhazard to send me his HK6. And what you know his pair clearly sounds like a bass first iem.
> 
> 
> I tested his and my pair by using 2 of the exact same cables. Both 8 core SPC and both connected to the same source. Going from one to the other. My pair sounds great like it always has. I bet these guys were thinking I was tripping when I stated sound balancing is superb. And for a full forward sound signature they are. However not on Bhazards. His pair clearly has more mid bass than my pair. There is no question. It is way more boosted and I don't know if this is a QC issue or if my pair just had way more use time than his.
> ...


PM me your address, if you want I will send mine to you so you can have a 3rd to compare. Just don't get them mixed up


----------



## Dsnuts

I am certain your pair is good. If your mid bass stand up more so than the rest of the sound there is a good chance your pair is like Bhazards. But mine has no issue. My pair the mid bass is even with the lower mids. I have no issue on my pair. Bhazards in my guestimation has at least 2-3db more mid bass. That is too much on a forward sounding earphone already. 

Ya last thing I need is to get everyone sending me their HK6s. lol. But now I know what he is talking about. There is a good chance he might have gotten a bad pair. Again I will see what my burn in tracks do for his HK6. If at the end of the week his pair does not sound like mine. These are going back.


----------



## bhazard

I figured. DS is more than reliable and I had the feeling something wasn't right.


----------



## Dsnuts

We will get to the bottom of this. Cant be having guys get earphones with different sound. One of the things I warned Jim about. 

Lol. You guys must have thought I was out of my mind. Oh man I am glad you sent me your pair. It is clearly different. It is like the bass BAs are out of whack or something. I just threw your pair on my burn in tracks that that mid bass is crazy. It is borderline old school beats. Lol. 

I am leaning more toward bad QC as even on my pair on open listen I was clearly hearing a more balanced sound vs whats on your pair. Will figure this out for certain.


----------



## BenF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> ...My pair the mid bass is even with the lower mids. I have no issue on my pair. Bhazards in my guestimation has at least 2-3db more mid bass. That is too much on a forward sounding earphone already.



2-3dB isn't even close, it's more like 7-8dB:




Ironically, the raw measurement Jim has provided matches mine under 1kHz - so he considers the hugely boosted bass to be the norm for HK6:





Would love to see measurements of a "good" HK6.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> A tale of 2 HK6. Well this is a surprise. So it seems there is merit to some of the guys complaints about overly bloated mid bass. I got @bhazard to send me his HK6. And what you know his pair clearly sounds like a bass first iem.
> 
> 
> I tested his and my pair by using 2 of the exact same cables. Both 8 core SPC and both connected to the same source. Going from one to the other. My pair sounds great like it always has. I bet these guys were thinking I was tripping when I stated sound balancing is superb. And for a full forward sound signature they are. However not on Bhazards. His pair clearly has more mid bass than my pair. There is no question. It is way more boosted and I don't know if this is a QC issue or if my pair just had way more use time than his.
> ...


My HK6 also have an excessive amount of mid-bass that gives me actual headaches. It makes my Ostry KC09 seem tame... My pair has well over 350 hours of burn in and I’m using pretty good sources too, so I’m thinking it has to be a QC issue if yours sound so good. I’m wondering what Jim will do to alleviate this... $220 is a lot to spend on a possibly defective IEM.


----------



## menuki

SilverLodestar said:


> My HK6 also have an excessive amount of mid-bass that gives me actual headaches. It makes my Ostry KC09 seem tame... My pair has well over 350 hours of burn in and I’m using pretty good sources too, so I’m thinking it has to be a QC issue if yours sound so good. I’m wondering what Jim will do to alleviate this... $220 is a lot to spend on a possibly defective IEM.



I wonder if this boils down to them using "no-Knowles" BAs again, but rather some cheap ones. If that would be the case, then this would be kinda not-nice, as they would obviously just want to save costs.


----------



## chinerino

menuki said:


> I wonder if this boils down to them using "no-Knowles" BAs again, but rather some cheap ones. If that would be the case, then this would be kinda not-nice, as they would obviously just want to save costs.


hahahahahahaha omg


----------



## menuki (Jul 3, 2018)

[removed by myself]


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dsnuts said:


> "Now head-fier can place a new order with 1 pcs DT300 PRO,
> When you enter the payment interface, you will see → 3.Payment method，
> then please choice：Other payment methods！
> The result of this operation is that you place an order, but there is no payment！
> ...


Anyone got their DT300 PROs, yet? I have mine sitting in cart for $89 (after discount from seller).
I would like to hear from people, before pulling the trigger.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jun 26, 2018)

I received my DT300's yesterday and they are really good, dare I say terrific. The three balanced armatures deliver a stunning sound. Bass is powerful yet tight, mids are spot on with vocals sounding so true to life, highs are present but controlled not sharp in the least. Well worth the money especially if discounted. These are very efficient I don't think I have ever had such an easy to drive earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 26, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> My HK6 also have an excessive amount of mid-bass that gives me actual headaches. It makes my Ostry KC09 seem tame... My pair has well over 350 hours of burn in and I’m using pretty good sources too, so I’m thinking it has to be a QC issue if yours sound so good. I’m wondering what Jim will do to alleviate this... $220 is a lot to spend on a possibly defective IEM.



I think it will be worth sending back to NiceHCK. I already spoke to Jim and if your mid bass stands out more than what seems to be reasonable I would go ahead and contact Jim about it. He now knows about the problem as I sent him a clear message about this problem.

The HK6 does have mid bass but not to the extent that I heard on Bhazards pair. Believe me I would not have liked them nearly as much if my pair sounded like that.  When and if returning item contact JIm and tell him about how bassy your HK6 is and he will know what is happening. I would get a different pair as I now clearly know there are some QC variations in either sound tuning or possibly a bad batch. Will definitely be worth sending back and getting a new pair.


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> I think @ericp10 and I would respectfully disagree with the above statement.




I haven't seen anyone say the DZ7 is awful (of those I know who own it). And the lows are fine too with the right tips, but it is a very mid-centric iem.


----------



## Dsnuts

HungryPanda said:


> I received my DT300's yesterday and they are really good, dare I say terrific. The three balanced armatures deliver a stunning sound. Bass is powerful yet tight, mids are spot on with vocals sounding so true to life, highs are present but controlled not sharp in the least. Well worth the money especially if discounted. These are very efficient I don't think I have ever had such an easy to drive earphone.



Ya Jim insists these are his favorite right now. Ladies and Gents we are talking about the very owner of NiceHCK. Guy has his choice of earphones. Believe me when I say this. I can't wait to try these out. Should have mines real soon.


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> I received my DT300's yesterday and they are really good, dare I say terrific. The three balanced armatures deliver a stunning sound. Bass is powerful yet tight, mids are spot on with vocals sounding so true to life, highs are present but controlled not sharp in the least. Well worth the money especially if discounted. These are very efficient I don't think I have ever had such an easy to drive earphone.



How's the fit and isolation?  Any idea what comply tips size they would take?


----------



## HungryPanda

They are comfortable bean shaped just like Shure iems and the tips are the ones that fit Shure the 100 size


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> They are comfortable bean shaped just like Shure iems and the tips are the ones that fit Shure the 100 size



Thanks, that means I should be good to go on fit at least.  As long as comply p fits the iem nozzle, I stand a chance of them fitting.  Anything else just doesn't work for me


----------



## chinerino

menuki said:


> Am I not correct?    [/QUOTE





davidcotton said:


> Thanks, that means I should be good to go on fit at least.  As long as comply p fits the iem nozzle, I stand a chance of them fitting.  Anything else just doesn't work for me


honestly that design, as long it looks similar to westones and shures it will never go wrong.... was the most comfy and fitting universals hands down


----------



## HungryPanda

The DT300 Pro comes with 3 sets of foams and silicone tips


----------



## davidcotton (Jun 26, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> The DT300 Pro comes with 3 sets of foams and silicone tips



Thanks, going to sound a little odd this one.  Is the nozzle smooth or does it have ridges on?  I hate tips sliding off.  Also when it says to contact Jim, how do we do that?  Email or on the page.  Sorry for the basic questions, first time ordering from ali and want to get it right.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> I think it will be worth sending back to NiceHCK. I already spoke to Jim and if your mid bass stands out more than what seems to be reasonable I would go ahead and contact Jim about it. He now knows about the problem as I sent him a clear message about this problem.
> 
> The HK6 does have mid bass but not to the extent that I heard on Bhazards pair. Believe me I would not have liked them nearly as much if my pair sounded like that.  When and if returning item contact JIm and tell him about how bassy your HK6 is and he will know what is happening. I would get a different pair as I now clearly know there are some QC variations in either sound tuning or possibly a bad batch. Will definitely be worth sending back and getting a new pair.


I’ve never had to send anything back to China, so that’s something I’d have to learn ASAP... Also, my biggest concern is that I spend the time and money sending it back, just to realize that nothing’s wrong with it or that I get the exact same thing back. Even the graph that Jim provided still shows that the HK6 are mid-bassy in general, so I don’t know how much getting a replacement pair would help. This whole thing makes me a bit anxious.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jun 26, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I’ve never had to send anything back to China, so that’s something I’d have to learn ASAP... Also, my biggest concern is that I spend the time and money sending it back, just to realize that nothing’s wrong with it or that I get the exact same thing back. Even the graph that Jim provided still shows that the HK6 are mid-bassy in general, so I don’t know how much getting a replacement pair would help. This whole thing makes me a bit anxious.



While my IEM has still not completed the 350 hours burn in, I too feel ,the same way. Confused, whether this will be the case with my IEM. Similar to your experience, I also find HK6 to work great for some tracks. But, when I switch to X3, I find it to be more resolving, much faster, and lots more micro-details. (however, sound sig is very different, so can't judge, how much is because of my preference for a more neutral sound sig vs balanced/fun)

But, to be honest, it never felt terrible, so not sure whether this is working as intended.


----------



## HungryPanda

davidcotton said:


> Thanks, going to sound a little odd this one.  Is the nozzle smooth or does it have ridges on?  I hate tips sliding off.  Also when it says to contact Jim, how do we do that?  Email or on the page.  Sorry for the basic questions, first time ordering from ali and want to get it right.


 it is the thin smooth nozzle with a ridge 2/3 the way down at the bottom of the metal insert, tips stay on securely.


Spoiler


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jun 26, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> While my IEM has still not completed the 350 hours burn in, I too feel ,the same way. Confused, whether this will be the case with my IEM. Similar to your experience, I also find HK6 to work great for some tracks. But, when I switch to X3, I find it to be more resolving, much faster, and lots more micro-details.


Maybe it’s just not my sound preference, since I’m used to faster and more resolving sound signatures (like the Tin T2). Even with a good source, like the Shanling M0 and the ES100, it still sounds the same. The difference in mid-bass can’t possibly be _that_ much from a “good” model to a “bad” one, considering the graph depicts a pretty large increase of it in the first place. Who knows, I think I’d rather sell it than go through the anxiety of replacing it. Although it seems like nobody’s really interested


----------



## Dsnuts

So what I can do is compare my IT01 in mid bass to my pair of HK6. Since you own both I can tell you how they compare to one another. I have a felling my pair will be at a very similar level. If your mid bass clearly stands out over the IT01 in mid bass then you might have gotten the overly bassy version. I will not know till I get home.

It is just from memory but both should have similar levels of bass impact at least for the mid bass. Will report back when I have some time to compare the two later on tonight.


----------



## Lurk650

Midbass tracks to test?


----------



## waynes world

HungryPanda said:


> I received my DT300's yesterday and they are really good, dare I say terrific. The three balanced armatures deliver a stunning sound. Bass is powerful yet tight, mids are spot on with vocals sounding so true to life, highs are present but controlled not sharp in the least. Well worth the money especially if discounted. These are very efficient I don't think I have ever had such an easy to drive earphone.





Dsnuts said:


> Ya Jim insists these are his favorite right now. Ladies and Gents we are talking about the very owner of NiceHCK. Guy has his choice of earphones. Believe me when I say this. I can't wait to try these out. Should have mines real soon.



This flavor of hype is tasty. If I was still into iems, I'd probably buckle pretty quickly lol


----------



## earplug

HungryPanda said:


> They are comfortable bean shaped just like Shure iems and the tips are the ones that fit Shure the 100 size



Same level of isolation as Shure SE215? I have a $69 SE215 on backorder, so I'm thinking of cancelling those for the DT300.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gonna have to do the comparison at work tomorrow. Been working on tidying up my review of the DZ12. I finally got done with it. 

Added bonus with a comparison to the Noble K10. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-dz12.23183/reviews Photos taken from vacation.


----------



## chinerino

hey DZ7 peeps, what tips you all use? im kinda trying out something out here appreciate if you all DZ7 peeps share


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

so i received a FR graph for the Toneking T66S (6BA Knowles each side), can somebody tell me if this graph is good or bad i have no clue how to read this lmao sorry


----------



## 91Dokuganryu




----------



## kova4a

So following Vsonic's CEO announcement that they will be discontinuing all of their current models and going for 3 completely with new lines, there is finally a teaser of what is to come (supposedly in November but one can never be sure with vsonic)


----------



## ForceMajeure

kova4a said:


> So following Vsonic's CEO announcement that they will be discontinuing all of their current models and going for 3 completely with new lines, there is finally a teaser of what is to come (supposedly in November but one can never be sure with vsonic)



Haha Vsonic's famous renders
Hopefully something will came out of it.
My advice would be to stack up on GR07 BE's before it's too late. I should follow my advice


----------



## kova4a

ForceMajeure said:


> Haha Vsonic's famous renders
> Hopefully something will came out of it.
> My advice would be to stack up on GR07 BE's before it's too late. I should follow my advice


Nah, wait a little bit. He said they will try to be ready for 11.11, so a new vsonic model (or several) paired with the 11.11 sales might lead to some insane deal on the gr07. It's already been down to circa 60-70 bucks before, so imagine gr07 for 50 bucks or lower - nothing in the price range will be able to touch them until they run out of stock.


----------



## handwander

What is the difference between the DT300 and the DT300 Pros anyway? Have owned the DT300 for a few months now and looking to sell them locally lol. The sound is good but I'd prefer something not solely BA. If I can sell them off will probably buy something similarly shaped but with a DD. Maybe Magaosi Y3 or something similar. 



earplug said:


> Same level of isolation as Shure SE215? I have a $69 SE215 on backorder, so I'm thinking of cancelling those for the DT300.


They fit me better than the shure models. Not a huge difference, I think both fit extremely well. Disliked all the normal tips though, ended up getting spinfits. Would prefer not but options for the thin "shure" sized nozzles are limited.


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought this pack for the Rose Mini6 same nozzle size as DT300  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lovinstar-...id=1530101178&sr=1-1&keywords=Lovinstar+shure


----------



## loomisjohnson

herewith my thoughts on the hisenior b5+, a 5ba unit which costs $100-160 based on shell and cable:

1. packaging and accessories are rudimentary--this is scarcely the orgiastic unboxing experience of say, rha or trinity--the earpieces arrive in a plastic bag with the cable and a variety of tips.

2. the stock memory cable is maddeningly inflexible and awkward to use; odd-angled nozzles make fit a bit finicky, although comfort is good and isolation above-average.

3. build is unflashy but solid, with good quality acrylics. the clear, logo-less unit (which i bought) looks like a diy project and is singularly unattractive; the black and red/blue units seem more attractive.

4. as noted by hungrypanda, the b5 is extremely tip-sensitive--foams flatten the presentation and remove the already dialed-down bass, while shallow, larger silicons seem to provide the best seal and detail level.

5. their seeming high sensitivity notwithstanding, the b5 benefits greatly from amping and will sound anemic from lower-power sources.

6. soundwise, these are slightly bright, energetic and neutrally-tuned with some emphasis on a very extended highend. note texture is about average. these lack much subbass impact or depth, although midbass is well-chiseled and quick; i keep thinking these would have been better tuned with a more visceral lowend. mids are forward and extremely clear; vocals and strings sound very natural and engaging. highs are sparkly and very detailed, free of shrillness and siblilance; drums and cymbals sound especially lifelike. as a result, these are quite unforgiving of poor-quality recordings--nothing is smoothed over and bad productions sound bad.

7. soundstage is very wide, albeit with limited height; stereo separation and instrument placement are very precise. these do not congest in complex passages and tend to sound their best with orchestral, jazz or acoustic fare and not as engaging with heaviosity.

8. compared to my previous $100 benchmark, the it01, the b5 is less expansive-sounding, bassy and physical, but much more transparent and detailed at the treble spectrum--the it01 sound blunter and less revealing in comparison. compared to their obvious target, the ue900s ($350, but often available for $179), the b5 is more energetic, brighter and presents more highend shimmer and detail; the ue900s has more bass depth, a more holographic stage and is less colored overall; the ue900s is overall superior in the sense of being a more precise reproduction of the music, though not necessarily more enjoyable.  the shure se535 likewise has a bigger stage, much more bass quantity and richer mids, but is otherwise inferior to the b5 in every sense, with comparatively monotonic low end and less treble detail.

9. these are clearly tuned to mimic the flat, revealing presentation of "audiophile" ciems, and on such terms they do very well. i'd like them more with a bit more oomph, but am still fiddling with source/tips and will update as warranted.

i'll post this on the chinese thread as well. thanks for reading.

8.* ery*


----------



## menuki

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith my thoughts on the hisenior b5+, a 5ba unit which costs $100-160 based on shell and cable:
> 
> 1. packaging and accessories are rudimentary--this is scarcely the orgiastic unboxing experience of say, rha or trinity--the earpieces arrive in a plastic bag with the cable and a variety of tips.
> 
> ...



Took me a while to adjust to the flat signature, afterward I couldn't listen to "colored" IEms anymore, or better said, I always return to the B8 since the Mids, Clarity and Soundtage are outstanding to me. But Ye, thankfully I can always add just a bit of bass if needed, but I usually listen to them as they are alongside my Dolby Atmos Music mode.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

handwander said:


> What is the difference between the DT300 and the DT300 Pros anyway? Have owned the DT300 for a few months now and looking to sell them locally lol. The sound is good but I'd prefer something not solely BA. If I can sell them off will probably buy something similarly shaped but with a DD. Maybe Magaosi Y3 or something similar.
> 
> 
> They fit me better than the shure models. Not a huge difference, I think both fit extremely well. Disliked all the normal tips though, ended up getting spinfits. Would prefer not but options for the thin "shure" sized nozzles are limited.


You can try the Westone star-tips. They were the only good ones for my SE846, spinfits and included tips were all bad for me.


----------



## HungryPanda

I found triple silicone tips increase bass nicely on the HiSenior B5+


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 27, 2018)

So this is interesting. I just put my HK6 against my IT01 to see how close they are for mid bass emphaisis. Just as I thought. The mid bass on both units are very identical in emphaisis. 

This a good way to see if your HK6 has the increase in mid bass from what is normal. Well that is if you own the IT01. Your HK6 should not have any more emphasis in fact it is the IT01 that has slightly more mid bass over the HK6 and I mean slight. It will be hard to figure out if your HK6 mid bass has more emphasis over the IT01. I carefully matched volumes and both earphones are using the same cable as well.  I used a single track Pinky Floyd the wall part two. In the beginning of the track there is a low bass guitar line that twangs when the tune starts. You can judge how much mid bass you have by how much emphasis you are hearing relative to the vocals. The difference between the IT01 and HK6 is not much different if at all.

This was the same track I used to compare my HK6 to Bhazards HK6 and there was a immedate diference between the two.  With the IT01 very identical in mid bass emphasis. Of course the IT01 has the better sub bass but for mid bass. Pretty much the same.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah the lack of sub bass is now starting to bother me a bit, I wish it was there.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya my DZ12 has that sub bass the HK6 is missing. Will be interesting to see how the HK8 does subbass. NicHCK is considering trying out a hybrid for the HK6 so we will see.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Ya my DZ12 has that sub bass the HK6 is missing. Will be interesting to see how the HK8 does subbass. NicHCK is considering trying out a hybrid for the HK6 so we will see.


Maybe they will let HK6 owners send back to trade up for a Hybrid


----------



## davidcotton

earplug said:


> Same level of isolation as Shure SE215? I have a $69 SE215 on backorder, so I'm thinking of cancelling those for the DT300.



I'd like to know about the isolation and fit as well please?


----------



## HungryPanda

davidcotton said:


> I'd like to know about the isolation and fit as well please?


 Fit is excellent, I love these bean shaped iems. Isolation as quite good but not as good as really big shells


----------



## Dsnuts

Great news. Well at least for guys waiting on the IT04. Ibasso is releasing the beast July 1st. Cant wait to give it a go.


----------



## dkarl403

I think the Fiio FH5 seems to be very interesting, and it looks outstanding. Bad guy, good audio has put up a unboxing video on youtube. I am considering to sell my beloved jays q jays anniversary edition for this as I want a more bassy iem.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 28, 2018)

So a bit of an update on the tale of the two HK6s.

I just sat in front of my burn in station I have in my basement. Been burning in Bhazards HK6 nonstop with my burn in tracks medium volumes ever since I got it on Monday.

His brutal mid bass is now gone. I can't tell the difference between his pair and my pair. My burn in station uses my old Audinst MX2 which I kept around simply due to the 2 headphone jacks on the front. Easy for comparing phones with and I used it to compare mine and Bhazards HK6. If I didn't put tape on the cable of my pair I would have a very difficult time trying to figure out which one is mine and which one is his.

I even put the right of his with the left of mine. It sounds exactly the same now. No more crazy mid bass. I will continue to burn in his HK6 over this weekend for good measure but now I know what is up with the HK6.

This is not a QC issue at all. Guys that feel they have too much mid bass. Go find some quick beat driven drum n bass. You can find online stations that have it for free streaming. Beat the poo out of the HK6. The key is not to do this with high volumes like you would with dynamics. Moderate volumes it fine. And let it play and play some more.

I am 100% certain when I send back Bhazards HK6. He is going to be surprised.

Here use this.. http://bassdrive.com/pop-up/


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of clarity on the pricing of the DT300 pros. The headfier code will lower the price to $89. Still a very compelling price. 

I thought I was going to be getting mine but it looks like it is taking longer.


----------



## geagle

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of an update on the tale of the two HK6s.
> 
> I just sat in front of my burn in station I have in my basement. Been burning in Bhazards HK6 nonstop with my burn in tracks medium volumes ever since I got it on Monday.
> 
> ...



I thought it might be something like that, tbh... mine took 350 hours to be tamed  (14 days or so, non-stop, but on the Jlab burn in track, not something bass-focused like you picked)

It also chimes with your own experience with the DZ12, seems to me... looks like some/many of HCK's earphones may be very "raw", when delivered... probably especially so if particularly popular (like the HK6 were very likely to be, after your first discovery), or very new or high end (since they're probably assembled on the spot).


----------



## menuki

Jesus. Yes, this is how I have to start my message.

I was just chilling, enjoying my B8 as usual. Then I remembered that Mr. HungryPanda mentioned he is using the shallow silicone tips. Just for funsies, I tried them, I usually don't apply silicon tips since bass suffered every time so far as well as comfort.

Wow. Not in this case, not at all... Okay, comfort is not as good, but the sound improved so much!! ESPECIALLY the bass response! I called them bass light in the beginning, took that back after burn-in, was completely satisfied with them, but now the sound is just, more full, it has more bass, just enough that they sound so good now that I cannot imagine how the T12U will top that, I really can't.

Overall, I don't think it's about the type of material used for the tip at all, but rather the proximity to the ear-drum, in this case, it's closer. Treble, while never piercing or sibilant at all is also slightly toned down just enough that I'm in awe about the overall signature now. Just crazy. HungryPanda, I love ya.

The person who will buy them will get a FAT REMINDER that tip selection matters soooo much. I love em, it'll be even harder to let go of them now.


----------



## loomisjohnson

menuki said:


> Jesus. Yes, this is how I have to start my message.
> 
> I was just chilling, enjoying my B8 as usual. Then I remembered that Mr. HungryPanda mentioned he is using the shallow silicone tips. Just for funsies, I tried them, I usually don't apply silicon tips since bass suffered every time so far as well as comfort.
> 
> ...


can you post a photo of the tips you're using? thanks


----------



## menuki

loomisjohnson said:


> can you post a photo of the tips you're using? thanks



They look like the ones on the top here:

https://sep.yimg.com/ay/earplugstor...phone-replacement-tips-pack-of-5-pairs-25.gif

Currently unable to take a picture, sorry!


----------



## crabdog

menuki said:


> They look like the ones on the top here:
> 
> https://sep.yimg.com/ay/earplugstor...phone-replacement-tips-pack-of-5-pairs-25.gif
> 
> Currently unable to take a picture, sorry!


I have about 6 pairs of these in extra large. They're great for my ears with IEMs that have longer nozzles but I find myself using them on just about everything nowadays. Wide bore, shallow insertion and they give me a perfect seal on 90% of the stuff I use.


----------



## chinerino

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of an update on the tale of the two HK6s.
> 
> I just sat in front of my burn in station I have in my basement. Been burning in Bhazards HK6 nonstop with my burn in tracks medium volumes ever since I got it on Monday.
> 
> ...


honestly i doubt there will be a difference, BA units dont really deviate from burn-ins though more of our brain playing game


----------



## bhazard

I would be able to tell within the first 10 seconds. Interested to see if they did change, but at least we established mine were not good prior.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your in for a pleasant surprise. I will keep them on the burn in over this weekend and ship yours back to you on Monday. No need to send them to NiceHCK at all. They sound exactly like my pair now.


----------



## menuki (Jun 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Your in for a pleasant surprise. I will keep them on the burn in over this weekend and ship yours back to you on Monday. No need to send them to NiceHCK at all. They sound exactly like my pair now.



That is crazy. Hard to imagine, but I do believe you! Hisenior told me they'll have an "aging treatment" for about 8 hours after all their testing, afterward they'll be packed and shipped. Why would they do this for nothing? I'd love to know if NiceHCK does this to their IEMs as well, if they don't, then this might explain the differences between models.

Oh, by the way, Dsnuts, this might be a bit me being paranoid, but I noticed that your holy new DZ12 has no cover in front of the nozzle. At least the B8 or T12 use a dust-proof cover on the nozzle, which I think is superb and perfect for someone like me which gets thoughts like "What if dirt or earwax gets in there and just destroys everything in its path?!" Joking aside, you probably don't have to worry about it too much, but I could imagine that some sand/dirt and/or earwax might not be very beneficial once in there, Gareth from Hisenior told me he had some customers return their CUSTOM IEM (they don't have a cover) since earwax blocked the tight sound-tubes. I don't know if they had to be reshelled. 

Just so you're aware, don't want anything to happen to them, especially since you're literally one of the only people I know which actually owns an expensive Chi-Fi flagship IEM, alongside another Head-Fier which owns the T12 as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## menuki

crabdog said:


> I have about 6 pairs of these in extra large. They're great for my ears with IEMs that have longer nozzles but I find myself using them on just about everything nowadays. Wide bore, shallow insertion and they give me a perfect seal on 90% of the stuff I use.



May I kindly ask, where did you get your tips from? They are not easy to find at all and every other tip I tried which comes with them doesn't provide any seal like the wide and shallow ones do.


----------



## Dsnuts

It has a metal grill on the front of the nozzle much like the HK6. It is good enough for me. Not too worried about stuff getting in.  I try n keep my ears clean as much as humanly possible. I know some members have some wax issues. I am fortunate to not have too much of it. Lol.


----------



## menuki (Jun 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> It has a metal grill on the front of the nozzle much like the HK6. It is good enough for me. Not too worried about stuff getting in.  I try n keep my ears clean as much as humanly possible. I know some members have some wax issues. I am fortunate to not have too much of it. Lol.



Phew! Glad to hear that. Upon second notice, you're right, the DZ12 has a metal grill, but the DZX-14BA does not even have the HK6/HK8 etc. metal nozzle. I really wonder why, but they don't seem to have any grill what so ever when you have a look at the one picture on Ali: 

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB12B8F...dth=960&hash=d0ab12673c12f46a81bb54b8a505fd16

Also, out of curiosity, I asked Jim which BAs are built into the DZX-14. I hope this is a "fair" question, but hey, it's a rather normal question I suppose..? I'm a curios fellah and I'd love to compare the BA composition of the DZ12 or the DZX-14 with the Hisenior T12. That would IMO just be a very interesting and fair comparison.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> It has a metal grill on the front of the nozzle much like the HK6. It is good enough for me. Not too worried about stuff getting in.  I try n keep my ears clean as much as humanly possible. I know some members have some wax issues. I am fortunate to not have too much of it. Lol.



Yeah I don't have a wax issue but surprisingly I had a build up and I thought it was a channel imbalance lol


----------



## crabdog

menuki said:


> May I kindly ask, where did you get your tips from? They are not easy to find at all and every other tip I tried which comes with them doesn't provide any seal like the wide and shallow ones do.


They all came with IEMs that I've bought or reviewed and I can't remember which ones they came with except for a couple: TFZ Balance 2M and Brainwavz Jive. I even bought a couple of rubbish IEMs from 7-11 because they had the same type of tips!


----------



## menuki (Jun 30, 2018)

Jim replied to my message asking about the drivers built into the 14BA DZX. He stated they are using Knowles and Chinese BAs and he isn't hesitant wanting to sell you a product. But, he seems kind and also stated Head-Fiers, in general, will get a discount so that might be something to keep in mind. 

Also, @Dsnuts , which tips are you using for the HK6 or the DZ12? After a lot of A/Bing my foam tips with the shallow silicone ones, I noticed that the silicone tips somehow make the sound appear a little bit weird to my ears. Is it like some high frequencies get swallowed somehow? Hard to put my finger on it yet, but directly compared the foam tips somehow make the sound cleaner, but you lose a bit out on bass punch, but gain sub-bass. Tip rolling seems to be a science on its own.


----------



## Dsnuts

My go to tips have always been JVC Spiral Dots. I bought something like 5 or 6 boxes of them as I always end up using them. I have yet to see most manufacturers included tips being comparable for me. 

Not to mention they always give me the best sound possible with a few exceptions. My Sony Z5 they end up diffusing some of the sound, more than likely was tuned with the hybrid tips so I had to stick with stock hybrids but for everything else for the most part I try using stock tips but always end up using Spiral Dots.


----------



## Raketen (Jul 1, 2018)

dkarl403 said:


> I think the Fiio FH5 seems to be very interesting, and it looks outstanding. Bad guy, good audio has put up a unboxing video on youtube. I am considering to sell my beloved jays q jays anniversary edition for this as I want a more bassy iem.



Sacrilege! q-Jays are forever!


(not totally joking- they are one of only 4 or 5 IEMs I've had that I would consider re-buying if I lost them (ex1000, Ety ER4, Aurisonics Rockets, and maybe fx850, though I'd probably just get one of the newer JVC woodies).
(though tbh this is less about the sound quality, more just how well made and thought out they are for actual practical use)
(also even if you don't use them much they are really good back-up headphones to keep in a bag, because the case is so small and tough and they still sound good)
(ok yeah it's absurd to have a pair of $200+ headphones as a backup when Tenores are still only $30)
(nevermind... ignore all of the above, I lost all sense of perspective many years ago  )


----------



## jant71 (Oct 9, 2018)

Got in my pair of Fender Puresonic Premium wired yesterday. Bought the BT which led me to buy these. BT model sounds very good but has dropouts unless you don't have your player on your person in a certain area. Away from the body is fine. Back pocket or hands block the signal pretty easy. I am getting an AP80 and will wear it necklace style so I don't mind the issue. At times was resorting to wearing the Fender cable in front with my A45 which helped cure the dropouts. The BT was not done that well but the sound and other things were so I still bought the wired version...
https://shop.fender.com/en-US/headphones/wired/puresonic-wired-earbuds/6810000001.html




















^Small, slender, and light. As close to not being there at all as I have encountered. Good design.^




Currently my favorite $99 model I have tried. A real jack of all trades. Handsome - check. A strong cable that looks goods, stems microphonics well, doesn't tangle much, and has a good slider, shorter memory wires, and a great length to the Y for me(9.25" from the memory wire to the Y). The cable is more glossy and plastic in feel with enough stiffness to keep tangles at bay but is not like my last Aurisonics, the Rockets. gone are the stiff cable and the stupid big plug and so many things that plagued the design of that earphone. Also IPX4 so some sweat and rain is fine. Smaller size than other fenders(30% is their claim) so it a bit bigger than the Semkarch CNT1.

Fit is really nice. The stock sticky Sureseal tips are good tips if a bit love or hate. They work fine for the sound and are good to have in your kit for sure. I still like longer tips a bit more and use Klipch Custom black tips. I find they tune a bit but are more agreeable with tips than many earphones. Downside is the 3mm bore with 4mm lip on the end will be loose fitting for the widest bore tips so spacers would need to be used to build it up some for a tight fit. Other than that when you shape the memory wire right the fit is sweet and easy to achieve. Longer tips do add more of an aiming factor while shorter are easy to get the sound right. Depends on ear canals but longer do allow for deformation in front due to the extra length allowing bending. Sureseal are thicker and short so won't exhibit this but I like the Klipsch for the bit more balance they give. the stickier Sureseal are going to push anything they are on a bit more towards high seal and the warmest they can be. The included foams tips will be more of a balanced sound but a nice amount of bass.

The sound is nice. These $99 fender go away from the CX/DX titanium driver thing and use the higher end 9.25 from the better models. This time with more balance and not an Aurisonic style big bass. I haer them as also very agreeable with source and file. My old stuff sounds right and great even old school Napster/Audio galaxy mp3's to new FLACS and WAVs. Radio sounds right. EQ presets all sound good whether it be Sony, iRiver, or Cowon. They only earphones I have liked on my A45 on flat as others too a bit too polite or dull even.

These Fender have some sweet bass done right. Best I have heard in a while. Mids are crisp, still close to up front, and well defined. Treble is real and has a bit of sparkle nice detail and transparency. Being a single driver makes them obviously quite cohesive but really one of the best. Detail is surprisingly good and comes from each area more evenly than other earphones. if I were to pick out maybe a slight bit of low bass to the mids is where detail is a little more focused or evident. The nice clarity and transparency coupled with sweet separation prowess had me saying that I have been hearing things I haven't heard in a while. Texture and details in the guitar and bass and even vocals that the Semkarch nor B400 or even My Elecom showed. Upgrade cable or not. The Puresonic Wired is fixed cable so no swapping out but I have no problem with that due to the performance of it in most all aspects. Cable is just fine. While the separation is sweet and they have a pretty nice black background the stage is above average. Pretty big but can jump with recording or source. Not the biggest but won't disappoint esp. in the balance of width height and depth. But I still have even used the widest bore tips trying to enhance it yet which shows it satisfying for a person who values soundstage size.

So far they have just done a great jobs of checking off a real high percentage of things I want done well. Nice to be very satisfied and not annoyed with fit or cable or glaring sound issues. Nothing lacking or sounding off. Maybe not a truly great earphone but something great when A to Z just works and works quite well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Got in my pair of Fender Puresonic Premium wired yesterday. Bought the BT which led me to buy these. BT model sounds very good but has dropouts unless you don't have your player on your person in a certain area. Away from the body is fine. Back pocket or hands block the signal pretty easy. I am getting an AP80 and will wear it necklace style so I don't mind the issue. At times was resorting to wearing the Fender cable in front with my A45 which helped cure the dropouts. The BT was not done that well but the sound and other things were so I still bought the wired version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great buy! Congrats


----------



## jant71 (Jul 1, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Sounds like a great buy! Congrats



Thanks! For those familiar these would have a similar FR to the Pioneer CH9T. So many earphones but great when one just works. So many we try and all the issue and peculiarities they can have. To have it all just work and be good enough is nice. Grab and go, no worries or little hassles. Just need the cable to relax some more but it has already from what it was out of the box. Over 100 degrees here today might help with that


----------



## Dsnuts

Just ordered the FH5. My first Fiio earphone. Excited to hear them as they just got a release. Unlike the IT04 which was promised to be on their site today. 

Might give up on them all together.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Just ordered the FH5. My first Fiio earphone. Excited to hear them as they just got a release. Unlike the IT04 which was promised to be on their site today.
> 
> Might give up on them all together.




Can't wait for your impressions. Where did you order from?


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is interested. I do highly enjoy them but need to fund another ChiFi purchase

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-hk6-chifi-6ba.883285/


----------



## loomisjohnson

just listed my hisenior b5+ for trade or sale--outstanding transparency and detail if you're into neutral iems


----------



## menuki

loomisjohnson said:


> just listed my hisenior b5+ for trade or sale--outstanding transparency and detail if you're into neutral iems



Nice, a Hisenior owner. You do not by chance get a better IEM from them?  Can't wait to hear the T12.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Today seems to be D day as in today I can't believe it but the Ibasso IT04 is actually being sold on their web site. I was recently debating if I wanted to get one of them Massdrop Noble K10s or go with the IT04.. 

Had to do it. Got the IT04 and the FH5 on order. If you guys were considering either or. Today is the day.


----------



## Arkady Duntov (Jul 2, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Just ordered the FH5. My first Fiio earphone. Excited to hear them as they just got a release. Unlike the IT04 which was promised to be on their site today.
> 
> Might give up on them all together.



The IT04 is on iBasso's web site (although I had to have help finding it.)

iBasso IT04

The "Buy" link is at the bottom of that page and they're taking orders at $499.

Edit: I notice that you had already found it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 2, 2018)

Been waiting on the IT04 for what seems to be forever and a day. Went for the silver version. Will be glad to finally get them in my ears. Fiios FH5 is unexpected new phone but hey I am a sucker for new phones with new marketing claims. The FH5 might be the newest bang for buck earphone according to some early reports I have seen. Next week will be interesting for certain.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Been waiting on the IT04 for what seems to be forever and a day. Went for the silver version. Will be glad to finally get them in my ears. Fiios FH5 is unexpected new phone but hey I am a sucker for new phones with new marketing claims. The FH5 might be the newest bang for buck earphone according to some early reports I have seen. Next week will be interesting for certain.



I ordered the FH5 because of what I've been reading in performance vs. price, but not interested in a $500 IBasso earphone anymore. The AKG N5005 ended that for me (as it's the best hybrid earphone I've heard and one of the best iems I've heard/owned, period). Can't  wait, however, to reach your thoughts on the iBasso, bro.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 2, 2018)

I liked the IT01 quite a bit. Still do. I consider it the bench for $100 iems. IT04 I know is a bit up there in price but I expect them to rival earphones that are much more expensive.

Now them FH5s. Those came out of nowhere. I had no idea Fiio was at the drawing board for a new iem. They took some ideas from much higher end earphones too. 3 bores 3BAs with a dynamic. Seems to be the magic combo now a days as the IT04 is confinured the same way.

I was initially going to get one or the other but I am terrible at deciding so I got both. We will see what is what when I get my gritty paws on them next week. Will most certainly report on their performance when I get them.

In other news I know I mentioned the DT300 pros I should get soon. I was wrong as I thought they speed shipped them to me but apparently not.


----------



## BenF

SilverLodestar said:


> I’ve never had to send anything back to China, so that’s something I’d have to learn ASAP... Also, my biggest concern is that I spend the time and money sending it back, just to realize that nothing’s wrong with it or that I get the exact same thing back. Even the graph that Jim provided still shows that the HK6 are mid-bassy in general, so I don’t know how much getting a replacement pair would help. This whole thing makes me a bit anxious.


That's exactly my concern too. Jim's own graph clearly shows that the huge mid-bass hump is normal for HK6.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jul 3, 2018)

BenF said:


> That's exactly my concern too. Jim's own graph clearly shows that the huge mid-bass hump is normal for HK6.



That being said, dsnuts is now reporting that after burn in, bhazard's iem sounds the same as his. Once, he receive them back, would be great to see the measurements of them to get an idea, on what exact changes have occurred post extensive burn in. 

Edit: Made a mistake thinking that it was BenF's iem which dsnuts had. Corrected it now.


----------



## Dsnuts

I sent Bhazard his HK6 back to him today. Should have them back by Thursday so he will finally be able to hear them proper.


----------



## BenF

bhazard said:


> I would be able to tell within the first 10 seconds. Interested to see if they did change, but at least we established mine were not good prior.


Will be interesting to see your measurements of HK6 before you sent it and the "burned-in" one coming back 
I'm not saying that burn-in doesn't affect SQ, but it has been proven by Tyll and Shure engineers that it surely doesn't affect FR:
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/measurement-and-audibility-headphone-break
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/earphone-burn-in
If a 15-year long research by Shure couldn't find any FR effect of burn-in, that mid-bass hump isn't going anywhere...

P.S. My HK6 was burned for many hundreds of hours, I saw no change. It's BAs after all...


----------



## jant71

ericp10 said:


> I ordered the FH5 because of what I've been reading in performance vs. price, but not interested in a $500 IBasso earphone anymore. The AKG N5005 ended that for me (as it's the best hybrid earphone I've heard and one of the best iems I've heard/owned, period). Can't  wait, however, to reach your thoughts on the iBasso, bro.



Any interest in the JVC FD01. I know someone here that liked them over the N5005.


----------



## chinerino

BenF said:


> Will be interesting to see your measurements of HK6 before you sent it and the "burned-in" one coming back
> I'm not saying that burn-in doesn't affect SQ, but it has been proven by Tyll and Shure engineers that it surely doesn't affect FR:
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/measurement-and-audibility-headphone-break
> http://www.wired.co.uk/article/earphone-burn-in
> ...


HAHAHAHA omg I thought I was the only one here that thinks that wayy


----------



## bhazard

Don't bother waiting on measurements. My system, motherboard, etc were changed since. I was also taking inaccurate measurements for awhile, and using a profile that wasn't meant for my system. Needs a professional calibration before they can be used or shared again.


----------



## Dsnuts

DT300 pros in the house.


----------



## Dsnuts

This thing has some ballz for sound. They are clearly tuned with the narrow bored tips they include with these. Foam tips they included soften the highs a bit too much. Just tried the silicones they threw in there.

Early but these have a much bigger sound than the earphones would indicate. The tear drop design fit extremely comfortable. Included cable is excellent. This time the tips are actually made for the earphones and I can tell they were tuned with the narrow bored silicones they threw in these.

I can see how a former Shure sound engineer tuned these things. The mids are forward as is the bass. The treble takes a slight step back from the mix but its all there. They have zero burn in so I expect them to sound better with some run in.

The bass on these are unexpected. It is large and in charge. Even has decent sub bass. They are impressive for the sub $100 price point. They do show some Shure tuning. They kinda remind me of my old Shure SRH1540.


----------



## ericp10

jant71 said:


> Any interest in the JVC FD01. I know someone here that liked them over the N5005.




I know nothing about them, but there is always someONE in the bunch!


----------



## Lurk650

Just got an M3S after returning my #1S. Sound wise, I can't say I miss the Opus TBH. The HK6 sound absolutely magical on the M3S, maybe even better honestly.


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jul 3, 2018)

Huh, well I think my HK6 are actually improving a lot. I compared the mid-bass on both the HK6 and the IT01 earlier today, and they’re pretty similar. I guess somewhere in the burn-in process, my player may have died mid-day so I didn’t truly hit 350+ hours before. I have no idea, but they sound noticeably better than before on my Shanling M0. I also used the Rose North Forrest’s double-flanged tips which helps tremendously with fit and mid-bass for me. It’s just about the only thing the RNF are actually good for.

I still think they’re a bit too warm for me though, so I’m still gonna sell them. Plus, I need some funds for new toys


----------



## menuki (Jul 3, 2018)

Well, guess who just ordered these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.6fc95a87CxjRBL

The DZX -14BA! NiceHCKs flagship IEM.

Really excited and very curious to find out how they'll sound. I'll definitely write a detailed, dedicated review with high-quality photos and all that good stuff once I got to listen to them extensively. There'll also be comparisons against the Hisenior flagship, the T12U (12BA per side)! That should be very interesting indeed.

Further, I ordered the 2-Pin, instead of MMCX, I hope this is a wise decision. Can you guys agree on that? I'm not really experienced with long-term durability of MMCX compared to 2-Pin.

Oh! And I also just received a notifcation that my Hisenior T12 are finished. They just sent me pictures of the final product:




I was a bit worried that they might not look as a amazing as imagined, but I'm happy with my design choice!


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

Hey guys my toneking t66s (6 knowles BA each side) arrived and boy they're huge, at first i head provlems fitting them after an hour playing around theyrth quite comfortable it's my 2nd time using a IEM with over the ear cable design so i had problems fitting them in, at first their sound was kinda meh my references were 1more quads and shure se535 after messing around using those foam tips hoooooooly cow they are spectacular they're amazing much better than my other 2 IEMs not even the same league, i can't talk too much it's just my 1st impressions but damn theyre beautiful and sound just so great, i am listening via fiio x7 mk 2 and balanced mmcx cable, more impressions coming tomorrow


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 3, 2018)

menuki said:


> Well, guess who just ordered these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.6fc95a87CxjRBL
> 
> ...



Congrats on the purchase. Look forward to your take on them. 2 pins in the long run will last longer.  Especially if you plan on using your eaphones on a daily basis. The reason why I chose mmcx is all my cables I bought are all in mmcx as most of my iems are all mmcx.


----------



## bhazard

Anyone try those Pixel 2 USB-C to headphone adapters with the built in Conexant/Realtek DAC in them? I just picked one up for under $15 and it makes a noticeable improvement over my Galaxy S9+ built in DAC. It can do 24/192 and works in UAPP.

It does have issues with volume though. You need to move the hardware volume sliders a bit each time you plug in to get sound. It can do bitperfect, but you'll blow your eardrums out with no hardware volume on it.


----------



## dweaver

Just got the S9 today so haven't had time to hardly play with it yet as I am setting it up still. Look forward to some LDAC goodness and am hopeful the audio jack will be good enough but if not I will check out this adapter. Do you hav a link to it?


----------



## thejoker13

91Dokuganryu said:


> Hey guys my toneking t66s (6 knowles BA each side) arrived and boy they're huge, at first i head provlems fitting them after an hour playing around theyrth quite comfortable it's my 2nd time using a IEM with over the ear cable design so i had problems fitting them in, at first their sound was kinda meh my references were 1more quads and shure se535 after messing around using those foam tips hoooooooly cow they are spectacular they're amazing much better than my other 2 IEMs not even the same league, i can't talk too much it's just my 1st impressions but damn theyre beautiful and sound just so great, i am listening via fiio x7 mk 2 and balanced mmcx cable, more impressions coming tomorrow


Congratulations on your purchase! I've been following these and the T88k with great interest. Which store did you purchase yours and what color did you go with?


----------



## Lurk650

dweaver said:


> Just got the S9 today so haven't had time to hardly play with it yet as I am setting it up still. Look forward to some LDAC goodness and am hopeful the audio jack will be good enough but if not I will check out this adapter. Do you hav a link to it?


Look into the Radsone ES100. LDAC support coming in a few months, already sounds great with AAC/AptX (HD)


----------



## dweaver

Finally had time to set up my WI1000X and the improvement from APTx-HD to LDAC is pretty amazing. Now I am curious how my MDR100ABN will sound.

Will play with my normal headphones as I have time. But for now this offers the best wireless sound I have ever heard period. It is very close to wired in quality and detail. If all BT was like this I suspect the headphone jack would be good and truly dead.


----------



## crabdog

dweaver said:


> Finally had time to set up my WI1000X and the improvement from APTx-HD to LDAC is pretty amazing. Now I am curious how my MDR100ABN will sound.
> 
> Will play with my normal headphones as I have time. But for now this offers the best wireless sound I have ever heard period. It is very close to wired in quality and detail. If all BT was like this I suspect the headphone jack would be good and truly dead.


I'll be receiving my ZX300 in a couple of days. Am looking forward to comparing LDAC with aptX HD.


----------



## snip3r77

Can you guys help to recommend Chifi BT for jogging? Need something that has good battery time and bass and sweat resistant  Thanks


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

thejoker13 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! I've been following these and the T88k with great interest. Which store did you purchase yours and what color did you go with?



I got it from Toneking's own aliexpress store took about a month from door to door, gotta say i am very impressed for what i paid for, i paid about 350 bucks for the IEMs and upgrade balanced cable


----------



## thejoker13

91Dokuganryu said:


> I got it from Toneking's own aliexpress store took about a month from door to door, gotta say i am very impressed for what i paid for, i paid about 350 bucks for the IEMs and upgrade balanced cable


Oh cool, thanks! That's the store I've been watching and drooling, haha. I've been seeing other stores offering the t66s lately, but they look different than the ones on Toneking's store, so I've been hesitant on buying from them, even though they're cheaper. Did the store give you any discount, or how did you manage to get them for that price? Please feel free to PM me if you'd be more comfortable not putting that information public. Last thing and I'll quit bugging you, haha. Could you possibly post a picture of your set? I'd love to see them in the wild, instead of just on store images.


----------



## 91Dokuganryu

thejoker13 said:


> Oh cool, thanks! That's the store I've been watching and drooling, haha. I've been seeing other stores offering the t66s lately, but they look different than the ones on Toneking's store, so I've been hesitant on buying from them, even though they're cheaper. Did the store give you any discount, or how did you manage to get them for that price? Please feel free to PM me if you'd be more comfortable not putting that information public. Last thing and I'll quit bugging you, haha. Could you possibly post a picture of your set? I'd love to see them in the wild, instead of just on store images.



Yeah i just asked him for a good price i paid about 320 bucks for the IEMs and he gave me the same standard silver 8 core cable just with a 2.5mm plug to listen to balanced mode on my fiio x7ii, gotta say i am very impressed with the cables the shell itself feels rally nice and sturdy the sound to me does sound balanced all the way through without any drawbacks, i was sceptical that the bass might be worse than my 1more quads cause the quads do have a dd instead of 6 BA but no the bass is very nice and punchy i just play with the EQ when i want more bass, mids or treble, the shop itself responds very fast to any question i got and was always very nice and friendly, I would defen. recommend the shop and IEM. You can clearly tell these are for enjoying music only because the packing was very very poor, just a small cardbord box with Toneking on it no nice beautifull box or something like that, which is totally fine, i feel you pay like half the price with the 1more quads just for the very nice package. I don't need a nice box I need the best possible sound, oh and the isolation with the foam is excellent, reeally good even though i have weird ears most earphone tipps are either too big or too small for me. But know i will of course keep them and save a good amount of money for something really high end like Unique Melody or Empire Legend X. If anyone has questions just ask me.


----------



## 91Dokuganryu




----------



## handwander

Dsnuts said:


> This thing has some ballz for sound. They are clearly tuned with the narrow bored tips they include with these. Foam tips they included soften the highs a bit too much. Just tried the silicones they threw in there.
> 
> Early but these have a much bigger sound than the earphones would indicate. The tear drop design fit extremely comfortable. Included cable is excellent. This time the tips are actually made for the earphones and I can tell they were tuned with the narrow bored silicones they threw in these.
> 
> ...


Still wondering what, if any, change there was between the dt300 and dt300 pros. Original dt300 definitely does not have what I would say are "large and in charge" bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening exclusively the DT300 pros for that past few days and I will have much more to say about them but for now I kinda have mixed feelings about them. I will reserve judgement till they get the full run in. I owe it to Jim to give them a fair shake. As they are. 

Looking forward to my IT04 and FH5. Lol.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Been waiting on the IT04 for what seems to be forever and a day. Went for the silver version. Will be glad to finally get them in my ears. Fiios FH5 is unexpected new phone but hey I am a sucker for new phones with new marketing claims. The FH5 might be the newest bang for buck earphone according to some early reports I have seen. Next week will be interesting for certain.


Nice purchase  , waiting for your impressions and a comparison between the two ,


----------



## Dsnuts

I know a lot of guys are seeing if @ half the price the FH5 will compete. 

It should make for an interesting comparison between the two with similar drivers and tech behind them but I have a feeling based on early impressions on both that they will have different sound signatures. Which is actually a good thing. I don't need 2 of the same sounding earphones.  However if they do come close I will sell one and keep the other was my thought. We will see.


----------



## Ahmad313

menuki said:


> Well, guess who just ordered these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.6fc95a87CxjRBL
> 
> ...


Nice , the shells looks pretty small for 12ba drivers,  that's a good thing  ,


----------



## menuki

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice , the shells looks pretty small for 12ba drivers,  that's a good thing  ,



That is what I thought as well. The B8 is already very very comfortable, so I can be sure the T12 won't be any less so.


----------



## Neithan (Jul 5, 2018)

Has anyone listen to the NICEHCK DZX-2+7?

I wave been trying to look for some reviews or opinions, but seems that no headfier has purchase one off this...

Specification:                                                                                                           

  1.  Product Name:  NiceHCK DZX-2+7  In Ear Earphone Custom Made Earphone
  2. Type: In-ear 
  3. Brand:  NiceHCK  Custom Made
  4. Model:  DZX-2+7
  5. Impedance:16Ω
  6. Earphone sensitivity: 120 ±3 dB /mW
  7. Frequency range: 20-22000Hz
  8. Interface: 3.5mm
  9. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
 10.Weight: About 18g
 11.Color:  Other colors also can be customized, please contact us, thanks
 12.Whether with mic: No
 13.Earphone Interface Type: MMCX or 2Pin interface
 14.Drive unit:  2DD+7BA hybrid technology drive unit
 15.Whether with earphone upgrade cable: Yes
  16.  Whether with bass adjust   switch :  With bass adjust switch

With two dynamic drivers they should have some strong bass


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 5, 2018)

The one thing I get from the various NiceHCK products. They all have good mids and always have bass. You would figure since they use dual dyanmics per housing it should have a strong out put of bass. Probably their bass head version of their semi customs.  No one at headfi owns them. I would ask Jim at NiceHCK what they are like. He might be able to give you a good idea.


----------



## Neithan

Dsnuts said:


> The one thing I get from the various NiceHCK products. They all have good mids and always have bass. You would figure since they use dual dyanmics per housing it should have a strong out put of bass. Probably their bass head version of their semi dynamics.  No one at headfi owns them. I would ask Jim at NiceHCK what they are like. He might be able to give you a good idea.



Thank you so mutch!


----------



## FauDrei

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice , the shells looks pretty small for 12ba drivers,  that's a good thing  ,


Yes, you wonder how they fit so many drivers in one T12 earpiece... but it is really six (6) dual BA drivers per side:

2x knowles HODVTEC-31618 dual woofers (lows)
2x sonion 33AP007 tandem broadband drivers (mids)
1x knowles SWFK-31736 dual tweeter (highs)
1x knowles SWFK-31736 dual tweeter (super highs)
...and most probably you can extrapolate this way of driver per earpiece counting to great majority of multi BA earphones.


----------



## Lurk650

FauDrei said:


> Yes, you wonder how they fit so many drivers in one T12 earpiece... but it is really six (6) dual BA drivers per side:
> 
> 2x knowles HODVTEC-31618 dual woofers (lows)
> 2x sonion 33AP007 tandem broadband drivers (mids)
> ...


Super Highs lol...what a gimmick


----------



## FauDrei

Lurk650 said:


> Super Highs lol...what a gimmick


Well... if you put two same treble drivers on different crossover passbands - technically you do get _"lower-highs"_ and _"higher-highs"_... it is just a matter of how do you market that...

Yes, _"super highs"_ might sound gimmicky, but if mentioned treble crossover scheme is implemented properly it produces a, so called, "extended treble" and, concretely, on T12 this "gimmick" works rather splendid.


----------



## Lurk650

FauDrei said:


> Well... if you put two same treble drivers on different crossover passbands - technically you do get _"lower-highs"_ and _"higher-highs"_... it is just a matter of how do you market that...
> 
> Yes, _"super highs"_ might sound gimmicky, but if mentioned treble crossover scheme is implemented properly it produces a, so called, "extended treble" and, concretely, on T12 this "gimmick" works rather splendid.


No, I do understand it just funny to hear. I think most reviewers I've read say, Lows, Bass, Lower Mids, Mids, and Highs.


----------



## FauDrei

Lurk650 said:


> No, I do understand it just funny to hear. I think most reviewers I've read say, Lows, Bass, Lower Mids, Mids, and Highs.


Oh, yes, it is kind of funny... Perhaps I shouldn't have just copied the seller's description.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Amazing sound, abysmal ergonomics. Worth it


----------



## bhazard

I got my HK6 back today. They sound exactly the same as when I shipped them out. No change. New sources and all.

I won't be wasting any more time with them. If someone wants to buy them at a discount, i'll offer them up, but be warned, they have far too much upper bass/lower mids to even be considered without massive EQ correction.


----------



## superuser1

^


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> I got my HK6 back today. They sound exactly the same as when I shipped them out. No change. New sources and all.
> 
> I won't be wasting any more time with them. If someone wants to buy them at a discount, i'll offer them up, but be warned, they have far too much upper bass/lower mids to even be considered without massive EQ correction.


Thanks for the update. The power of brain-in is largely underestimated in these parts imo.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the update. The power of brain-in is largely underestimated in these parts imo.


In your experience don't different people hear the same thing differently? I reckon thats the case here. 
Did you show some love to TSMR?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 5, 2018)

That is surprising you cant hear the difference. Oh well I tried.. The difference between them from when I got them to when I sent them was substantial.

There was a huge mid bass bloat when I compared the two. They don't now. Listen to the forward mids compared to that bass. That to me does not sound unnatural. However neutral they are not in fact there is not a single iem on this thread we mention that is neutral well maybe the PX, so I suppose that is what your looking for. Sorry I couldn't help.

Very surprising you cant hear the difference however. Believe me buddy they do not sound exactly the same as when you shipped them.

In fact here is the importance of burn in on the HK6. I just sent my HK6 to our friend DannyBai. He just heard my HK6 vs his a few hours ago. This is what he wrote.

"Your hk6 sounds better then mine, lol. Mine sounds a little muffled in the midrange. Bass is better on yours too."

Bhazards sounds one in the same as my pair. I made sure of it before I sent it back. Dannys only had 100 hours of burn in on his pair. I sent mine to him to compare his to.

In any case. I give up.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 5, 2018)

Onward and upward.





IT04. Them ear pieces are immaculate. The workmanship is TOPs. 
Out of the box. These sound like a much more refined It01. They sound stupendous out of the box. 

So at this point. I know for a fact no matter how good the FH5 is. I am gonna keep these. They belong in my collection. Will have some more to say on the IT04 thread. 

Worth the price for certain.


----------



## DannyBai

Hk6 doesn’t sound anything like how two people here describe them. Funny thing is they blow it out of proportion and try their best to discredit anyone who likes them. Excellent way to handle it. It’s an earphone, you took the chance and bought it. Deal with it.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> Onward and upward.
> 
> 
> IT04. Them ear pieces are immaculate. The workmanship is TOPs.
> ...



Would you actually put them above the NiceHCK DZ12 in terms of sound quality? I'm a bit uncertain if I made the right decision by choosing the 14BA from NiceHCK instead of the iBasso.


----------



## chinerino

bhazard said:


> I got my HK6 back today. They sound exactly the same as when I shipped them out. No change. New sources and all.
> 
> I won't be wasting any more time with them. If someone wants to buy them at a discount, i'll offer them up, but be warned, they have far too much upper bass/lower mids to even be considered without massive EQ correction.


hahahahahah omg awkwardddddd


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> In your experience don't different people hear the same thing differently? I reckon thats the case here.
> Did you show some love to TSMR?


I think the fact hes driving is at the burn in of BA changing sound while actually is the brain getting "burn in to its absolute non-changing sound signature


----------



## bhazard

It's the brain getting used to the sound and different music genres. I've been a victim of it myself, which is why I don't like anything without a solid measurement to give an accurate representation of what's going on. I love that tvs are getting their peak brightness, local dimming, etc measured now, as it is much more informative than going by word of mouth. Audio can benefit in the same manner.


----------



## manukmanohar

So, while the "burn in" of HK6 continues (to reach the 350 hour mark, that some have suggested), I have gotten the Massdrop plus, and have been using it for the past few days. Initial impressions itself were very very good. They are so deceptively light; however gives off the "cheap" build quality vibe, unlike the much cheaper Magaosi "X3" for instance (or HK6). 

In terms of SQ, they are on the warmer side, but still manage to retain control, and attain very good resolution. Soundstage is more on the intimate side, but have good depth. I've still not managed to find the tips with same isolation as I was able to get with X3. Have ordered a different tip size for Spiral Dots, so hopefully it will work well. So far, finding symbio W S tip size to give the best SQ (although not having enough isolation, so maybe losing out a bit on the sub-bass). I'm using this on 3.5 mm SE mode with ES100, (1 ohm or 0.5 ohm OI) currently. The 2.5 mm balanced cables are on the way; however, since it is not very hard to drive, may not have much of a difference in SQ.

Here are few pics of the same:


----------



## PacoBdn

Dsnuts said:


> This thing has some ballz for sound. They are clearly tuned with the narrow bored tips they include with these. Foam tips they included soften the highs a bit too much. Just tried the silicones they threw in there.
> 
> Early but these have a much bigger sound than the earphones would indicate. The tear drop design fit extremely comfortable. Included cable is excellent. This time the tips are actually made for the earphones and I can tell they were tuned with the narrow bored silicones they threw in these.
> 
> ...



For mine must be defective because they have a sound frankly poor, very poor. The only thing that is saved is the bass, both mids and highs are a disaster. The Fiio FH1 are infinitely better and cost the same or cheaper.

I will not buy again without listening to comments from colleagues.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I have been burning them in and they are not as good as I was lead to believe. I will reveal much more on them soon but they require a bit of a mod in order to open up the sound. Narrow nozzle designs are limiting imo.

Frankly they sound kinda cheap. Lol.


----------



## Zelda

i know the IT04 is the new one
but, had re-posted my *IT03 review *, if anyone still cares


----------



## davidcotton

PacoBdn said:


> For mine must be defective because they have a sound frankly poor, very poor. The only thing that is saved is the bass, both mids and highs are a disaster. The Fiio FH1 are infinitely better and cost the same or cheaper.
> 
> I will not buy again without listening to comments from colleagues.



If that is the dt300 you are both talking about, shame.  I was hoping for a cheaper but still good Westone 3 sort of sound to it.  Seems I might have saved £90 or so there


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 7, 2018)

They are ok. But they lack treble emphasis sparkle or extension. They are tuned very similar to Shure house sound but lacks refinement. I am not looking for miracles in sound for the $89 but these just dont have it. The sound is decidedly warmer due to the lack of treble but ample bass.  Again similar to Shure sound. However that is the only real comparable aspects. The tonality seems a touch off due to the warmth. Some guys might like the warm tonality here but they actually lack clarity due to this aspect. Sounding quite dull actually. 

Where they bug me a lot is the lack of upper mids lower mids bite. Guitars, rock and metal just sounds off. Anything with speed forget about it. Music has to be slower and melodic. That don't make the tuning all that versatile.


----------



## PacoBdn

davidcotton said:


> If that is the dt300 you are both talking about, shame.  I was hoping for a cheaper but still good Westone 3 sort of sound to it.  Seems I might have saved £90 or so there



The truth is that it has cost me to write my impressions but I have done it because I do not want anyone to get carried away by a mini hype.
Now I have put them on again and they sound very poor. The media seems canned and distant. They do not have great detail but it seems that there is a peak that causes some wheezing to fall back into treble and have another peak there by 12/13 Khz.

It has been the biggest disappointment I have had in a long time. If they cost € 15 still but close to 100 they are a robbery.

I'm sorry but that's what I think


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry about them DT300 Paco. I would sell em off and move on. I have to agree with you there. These aren't doing anything for me either. There are much more compelling earphones at the $100 price range. I would take my Ibasso IT01. Massdrop, meeaudio PX earphones every time over these.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> They are ok. But they lack treble emphasis sparkle or extension. They are tuned very similar to Shure house sound but lacks refinement. I am not looking for miracles in sound for the $89 but these just dont have it. The sound is decidedly warmer due to the lack of treble but ample bass.  Again similar to Shure sound. However that is the only real comparable aspects. The tonality seems a touch off due to the warmth. Some guys might like the warm tonality here but they actually lack clarity due to this aspect. Sounding quite dull actually.
> 
> Where they bug me a lot is the lack of upper mids lower mids bite. Guitars, rock and metal just sounds off. Anything with speed forget about it. Music has to be slower and melodic. That don't make the tuning all that versatile.



So if I were looking for a westone 3 type sound what sort of monitor would I be looking at out of curiosity?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry about them DT300 Paco. I would sell em off and move on. I have to agree with you there. These aren't doing anything for me either. There are much more compelling earphones at the $100 price range. I would take my Ibasso IT01. Massdrop, meeaudio PX earphones every time over these.


Thank god, I just left them on cart and forgot to pay. HiSenior B5+ is another iem sitting on cart for $99. Are they any good??


----------



## HungryPanda

HiSenior B5+ and Toneking TK2 are my two favourite iems


----------



## Zelda

davidcotton said:


> So if I were looking for a westone 3 type sound what sort of monitor would I be looking at out of curiosity?


the Shockwave III if your wallet allows it


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 7, 2018)

I am not completely done with the DT300 pros but man they are hard to listen to after getting the IT04. Lol. Will reserve final judgement when I feel they are ready.  

Will give them a good burn in and see where they go.


----------



## chinerino

Isn’t DT300pro an ALL BA IEM?  burn in doesn’t makes any difference though. Or maybe put into perspective for the Head-Fi readers , whatever the magnitude of change heard by an individual via burn in should be referenced to the case “bhazard HK6 phenomenon” and then expect something like that


----------



## thejoker13

chinerino said:


> Isn’t DT300pro an ALL BA IEM?  burn in doesn’t makes any difference though. Or maybe put into perspective for the Head-Fi readers , whatever the magnitude of change heard by an individual via burn in should be referenced to the case “bhazard HK6 phenomenon” and then expect something like that


Brain "burn in" is a powerful thing. I believe that was the case with the "bhazard phenomenon" and in most cases actually, lol.


----------



## bhazard (Jul 7, 2018)

DannyBai said:


> Hk6 doesn’t sound anything like how two people here describe them. Funny thing is they blow it out of proportion and try their best to discredit anyone who likes them. Excellent way to handle it. It’s an earphone, you took the chance and bought it. Deal with it.



I didn't see this. Are you referencing me, because if you have nothing definitive to provide, you can deal with me calling you out all the same. I can take a measurement (despite it being uncalibrated, can you)? I can show exactly what's going on FR wise, and it won't be pretty. If you can't provide anything based on facts or a measured output, you are doing a disservice to yourself and the community by promoting $200 earphones that are absolutely awful by accepted standards. All hype, no substance.

Oh look, the DT300 sucks too. Feedback is great, but why continue to be guinea pigs and hoping to get something good?

Know how I'm dealing with it? I'm warning everyone not to buy any of these custom sets without seeing manufacturer and member measurements. Even then it's still a gamble. We aren't talking about $15 earphones here. $100+ is a large amount of money to be spending for a majority of people to get some very underwhelming earphones with little to no aftermarket support or easy returns.


----------



## crabdog

So the general consensus is that the HK6 is pretty poor, or at best only average? Seems to be a lot of conflicting opinions. I'd love to hear it but am not willing to pay $200 just to sate my curiosity.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 7, 2018)

HK6 is no different than any other earphones on the threads. Some love it and some don't. It is simple as that. No real debate in it. Though I have to say way more enjoy it than the few here. But that is ok. We all have likes and dislikes in sound.

@crabdog you should have bhazard send you his so you can check out how boosted they are. Might be a good idea as you might actually enjoy them and he might give you a good deal since he is wanting to part with them. At least hear them and make up your own mind.

I would send you may pair but they are on loan right now.


----------



## SilverLodestar

crabdog said:


> So the general consensus is that the HK6 is pretty poor, or at best only average? Seems to be a lot of conflicting opinions. I'd love to hear it but am not willing to pay $200 just to sate my curiosity.


My opinion on the HK6 after owning them for over a month:

They’re not a terrible IEM. In fact, I think they have some great qualities to them. For starters, the build quality is great; the metal nozzles and plastic body feel sturdy. They also fit my ears pretty nicely, better than the IT01 in my opinion. But there are a lot of problems with them sound-wise...

My biggest complaint was the overblown mid-bass (at least for me, someone who likes a more linear low end). It warmed up the sound too much and took away from the overall clarity and naturalness that the HK6 could have had. On top of that, something in the upper-midrange was missing too. From what I remember, frequencies around 1k Hz to 3k Hz suffered from a minor dip, resulting in less perceived clarity that only made the mid-bass hump even worse and vocals muddier.

Despite its flaws, it still has some amazing technical abilities, such as its massively wide soundstage, 3D-ness, and note texturing. Layering is pretty good too, as is resolution. 

Are they poor? No, I don’t think so. Are they amazing and the next step in Chi-fi? No, I don’t think so either. They are definitely not for everyone, but they’re not bad IEMs. These would have been a steal for around $150, but _not _for $220+. That’s just my opinion, though.


----------



## menuki

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thank god, I just left them on cart and forgot to pay. HiSenior B5+ is another iem sitting on cart for $99. Are they any good??


 Only heard good things about the B5+, the B8 are hands down my favorite Iems so far.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> HK6 is no different than any other earphones on the threads. Some love it and some don't. It is simple as that. No real debate in it. Though I have to say way more enjoy it than the few here. But that is ok. We all have likes and dislikes in sound.



^^ This!

Just go check out the HD58X thread, for every ten people loving them it comes along one that doesn't and then everyone starts screaming: "oh, so they're not the best headphones ever after all" lmao.


----------



## Waqar

HungryPanda said:


> HiSenior B5+ and Toneking TK2 are my two favourite iems


Can you tell me more about these? Or anybody else? BEcause i am looking into these, and i want to order multi ba iems, like these? That are provide a lot of  sq for the money. How do they sound etc. Any other brands to consider execpt these two when it comes to iems like these?


----------



## PacoBdn

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry about them DT300 Paco. I would sell em off and move on. I have to agree with you there. These aren't doing anything for me either. There are much more compelling earphones at the $100 price range. I would take my Ibasso IT01. Massdrop, meeaudio PX earphones every time over these.


@Dsnuts,
Do not worry. These things sometimes happen. Jim made you believe they were the bomb, the only thing he did not tell you is that the gunpowder was wet.

This is also learned. Now I am alert about comments of the new FH5. I would like a comparison with the LZ A5.


Regards,


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2018)

Jim has a lot invested in his lively hood and the more I get to know him the more I am figuring out about NiceHCK and the other vendors on aliexpress.  That is what they are, vendors. I don't know who it was that pointed out that they buy from an  OEM and resell the products with their names on it. Those are the semicustoms like my DZ12 , I am very much convinced of this. This is the reason why so many of the vendors that sell the semi customs have exact wording and look alike. They are probably from the same OEM factory. I bet the HK6 was made by these guys as well.

Where the DT300 Pros are different is that those were made by NiceHCK a DIY slapped together earphone with parts and tuned by a supposed Shure tuner. This part I believe as the sound signature is very much a Shure house sound. However the BAs being used is probably cheap goods. There is no way they are gonna sell a 3BA earphone for $89 unless parts were cheap.

If the tuning had some good balance to it and the treble was tuned right then these would have been a good buy but they are going for a forward sound centered on vocals. Another thing I figured about NiceHCK is that they prefer to have a full forward midrange for their own earphones. Usually with bass to go along with it.

However treble is key in a signature like this and that is the big problem with the DT300 pros. The HK6 while it also is a forward sounding earphone actually has the treble to go along with the forward sound. To me it isn't because the bass is boosted more than any other iem with some semblance of musicality. It is because the whole signature is a forward one.

That lack of treble emphasis ends up making the DT300 pros sound dull and timbre is not good. If all anyone listens to is slow melodic ballads than these would be ok but as they are. They are not ready for prime time at all.

Onward and upward.


----------



## HungryPanda

Ahem .........Toneking TK2


----------



## Dsnuts

PacoBdn said:


> @Dsnuts,
> Do not worry. These things sometimes happen. Jim made you believe they were the bomb, the only thing he did not tell you is that the gunpowder was wet.
> 
> This is also learned. Now I am alert about comments of the new FH5. I would like a comparison with the LZ A5.
> ...



Will do for certain. I should have the FH5 here early next week. What I am curious about is just how close Fiio can get to the IT04 with their similar design in the FH5


----------



## Lurk650

Been listening to my N40 and borrowed LZA5 all week. Getting back to the HK6 now. Immediately do notice the midbass but honestly, it just warms up the sound and the vocals and treble doesn't suffer from it. Still has great imaging, separation and clarity. The treble is smooth and not super energetic like the A5 which is a nice contrast.


----------



## thejoker13

Does anyone have the HK6 and Brainwavz B400 and can compare their midbass?


----------



## Lurk650

thejoker13 said:


> Does anyone have the HK6 and Brainwavz B400 and can compare their midbass?


I had B400, the HK6 has more and overall sounds more full.


----------



## thejoker13

Lurk650 said:


> I had B400, the HK6 has more and overall sounds more full.


Okay ,thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 9, 2018)

So, spent a week with the Fender Puresonic. Not much has changed. Cable has relaxed a bit which is nice. Burn in has brought a bit of refinement. A bit more open and roominess to the stage. The bass has matured a bit. Higher snares are now quicker and even more distinct from kicks and lower bass notes. Tight snap with punch but the low to sub freqs still have more decay and good power w/o being overly bass heavy. Bass is still more sweet and enjoyable and properly done than pretty much all I have had recently. Semkarch is just thicker throughout and can't do a drum kit as well. Fender has more decay and punch down low and quicker tighter and more defined up higher. B400 doesn't have the reach or power nor the disparity between the types of bass notes. Pioneer is lower quality bass though was similar in doing it in the right way but not as good plus treble is not integrated into the drum kit as well. E40, another $99 model with the dual phase AT drivers, was too sealed and the bass suffered for it. Elecom CB1000 would be the closest but with another cable and is lighter as they are more towards neutral so they don't have the punch. Size, fit, isolation, and cable just outclass the Elecom and also the E40 for that matter. The Semkarch was fun for some fullness and the B400 for imaging/placement/layering Fender has the right mix of both. More powerful than the Semkarch but more separated and quick and well blended like the B400. 

Of course the sound is nice but again they just edge out on quite a few other things. Isolation over things like the Pioneer, E40, and Elecom. Looks over most of them though that is subjective. Fit is as good as any. B400 has source matching issues while the Fender works very well with everything I plug it into, Cowon, Sony, iRiver, minidisc including sound settings if I want to use them.

Passed all the tests with ease. At the park playing basketball and I question needing BT as the cable behaves the isolation is good yet footfall/bone conduction and microphonics are kept in check. Best combo of this I can remember having. One minute running around shooting hoops without any bothersome running noise or cable noise and the guy with the weed wacker comes within 18 feet of me and it is still muted enough to not disturb. I went to the store and was crossing the BLVD with three lanes of busy traffic whizzing by and the cars were muted quite well. Cable does a great job. It doesn't move but isn't actually stiff so the mic pod does hit me or even seem like it is there. Probably how it keeps microphonics down. Not stiff or springy but stays put. I am using the longer Klipsch tips so the wind test was worse than with shorter ones that would not stick out as much. Still passed the wind whistle test fine but I know it could do better. Not an issue and not even thinking of changing tips but that might be the only thing I have found that I wasn't pleasantly surprised by.

I see they are releasing a Pro line in August...
https://bassmusicianmagazine.com/20...ine-and-new-monterey-tweed-bluetooth-speaker/

If I am getting it right there is the Nine which may be the Puresonic minus the airline adapter, IPX splashproof rating, and mic/remote in exchange for a 2-pin removable cable. Nice to see them go from MMCX back to 2-pin. Some are just too pricey especially for my needs uses and I don't like the size going up with the bigger dynamics and armatures thrown in. But the hybrid Nine 1 right above the Nine should be a good one and might be popular.





Nice color scheme. Glad they went with a Black F as I already have two with the red F. Seems to follow the same scheme. They took the old $99 model and made it $49. They took the last gen 9.25mm and re-tuned it put it in a smaller 3D printed housing with a updated shape and halved the FXA2's original $199 price. So, Nine 1 would equate to the $399 original FXA6 hybrid with re-tuned 9.25 driver/armature and smaller housing and switch to the more durable 2-pin for $249 to start. I will grab one but probably wait till the first sale at $199 or thereabout. Can't see myself grabbing an FH5 as it is pretty big and heavy and already sounds like it won't have the isolation I like, and some talk of source mismatches, and the cable and plug...




^Fender plug vs. the Fiio plug^.  Nine 1 is more my upgrade path since I know I will get a SQ upgrade while keeping what makes the Puresonic tick more boxes than most. Certainly would love to see some Nine vs. IT01 comparisons and Nine 1 vs. FH5 comparisons in the future


----------



## chinerino

LOL Chi-Fi Results: The operation was a success but the patient died. LOL


----------



## Apputty

geagle said:


> I really don't like what looks to me like a kind of unwarranted personal attack (me)... over the years, I've had occasion to test out quite a few of @Dsnuts 's  suggestions, and up until now he has never steered me wrong, so in my mind he's at least won big kudos for an honest point of view (and we probably share very similar tastes).
> 
> You're essentially saying that he's in love with his own opinion and twisting his mind to prove he's right (looks to me, at least). However, he also said that at the beginning bhazard's HK6 and his sounded different, and after they sounded the same ... I don't think that's something that you can trick your mind in faking... same is same, different is different, and if you have the things in front of you, it should not be that difficult to understand.
> 
> ...



I do agree with @geagle on this. 
Hk6 has been really weird in a few aspects. It sounded good from my shanling m3s but not from my pioneer xdp30r.
Again hk6 was not my favourite in terms of sound signature as well.
@Dsnuts has provided some suggestions and I really liked some of them.


----------



## DarkZenith

Apputty said:


> Hk6 has been really weird in a few aspects. It sounded good from my shanling m3s but not from my pioneer xdp30r.


Output impedance issue ?


----------



## Apputty

DarkZenith said:


> Output impedance issue ?


I dont feel its output impedence, as Pioneer xdp30R was also low impedence.
Anyways now really enoying my new IT04.


----------



## geagle

Yep. I really, REALLY like the IT04, too  .


----------



## Dsnuts

HK6 has turned out to be a weird one. My pair I have done everything possible to make them how I like them but I know forward signatures are not everyones favorite. And I think that is where the big difference of oppinion is regarding the sound. Sometimes I enjoy a good forward signature. Puts you right in the music. I noticed forward signatures if combined with a thicker sounding source does not match up so well. Neutral sources seems to match up well with the HK6. 

They still perform well for me and I rotate them and about a half dozen others during my commute every day.  Currently my champ is indeed the IT04. Outstanding earphones and one that will be a classic among classics. 

Eagerly awaiting the FH5. Early reports are promising.


----------



## HungryPanda

I still like my HK6 and they are still in my rotation


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> I still like my HK6 and they are still in my rotation



If they measure poorly you're not allowed to like them. Measurements are God.


----------



## HungryPanda

Good job I'm a humanist then


----------



## Lurk650

HK6 are tip sensitive IMO. I'm using shallow biflange tips. 

These to be specific: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DJ3PXC/


----------



## handwander




----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on Kinera's new IDUN (Limited Edition version). Enjoy!

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

   ​


----------



## thejoker13

I just got my notifications saying that my Toneking T4 and separately ordered pure silver cable, have arrived. I'm anxious to get home from work Thursday night and finally get to check them out. I'll leave some early impressions of them once I get to give them several hours of ear time. Also, has anyone seen the new hotfi hf22 on aliexpress? They're an 11 driver per side, hybrid. They have one DD and 10ba's. They're also priced around 325.00 with cable and color customization options. I'm pretty intrigued, so please leave impressions of them, if anyone chooses to pick them up.


----------



## smy1 (Jul 11, 2018)

How does the sd7 plus compare to the hck6?

I have the kz zs10 and I haven’t even opened it yet because I am out of town. Now I want to get into higher end.


----------



## superuser1 (Jul 11, 2018)

On another note would you have information if the IT04s and the FH5 are available somewhere in bangkok?


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> On another note would you have information if the IT04s and the FH5 are available somewhere in bangkok?


They will both be available from Mungkong Gadget and possibly Jaben but aren't listed yet. Mungkong should have IT04 soon though - they already have DX150 in stock.


----------



## superuser1

Thank ou ve


crabdog said:


> They will both be available from Mungkong Gadget and possibly Jaben but aren't listed yet. Mungkong should have IT04 soon though - they already have DX150 in stock.


Thank you very much. I am intending to raid both those stores when i am there. I just hope they have both to choose from. Im also hoping they have the amp8 with the DX150 so one could try that combo out. Jaben has the Sundara wonder if they will be carrying the Ananda.. thanks again.


----------



## superuser1

Ok what just happened? Did i travel back in time?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 11, 2018)

I agree with you there 100% ericp. There are just too many great sounding product out there in the market especially now a days but all have different type signatures. I think as long as I have enjoyed this sound hobby of ours I have come to realize there is more enjoyment in the sheer variety in the types of sound vs a single signature.  For me at least I like a sound that engages me as a listener and it can be a flat neutral tuning to a very bass heavy one.  It all depends on my mood of the type of sound I feel like listening for the day.

As they say variety is the spice of life. It definitely applys for guys that own more than a few earphones. If you get the same sounding earphones every time. Whats the fun in that?


----------



## ericp10

So, I'm basically saying we need to live and die by our own decisions, and not try to blame others because we trust their opinions so much. I was just as enticed by Ds words on the HK6 too as many of you were, but I decided on my own not to try it. I just went with my own gut, and I have so many other earphones right now I'm enjoying. On the other hand, I have no doubt what people are saying about the iT04 (the iT01 was incredible for the price), but I'm not interested in buying it. Why? I have the N5005 which I feel greatly punches over its $1K price (which you can find it significantly cheaper if you look .. and close to the iT04 price) and is one of the top 5 earphones I've ever heard. But I did go for the Fiio FH5, because I somehow believe it might punch way above it's under $300 price tag in sound quality.

Finally, Dsnuts, DannyBai, a few other long-timers on this thread (including myself) have taken many for the team at our own expense (and sometimes to our detriment of getting some awful products). I think those actions warrant cutting Ds some slack. I mean, some signatures aren't just going to ring your bell no matter how many other people say the earphone is great. Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Pro is a perfect example of this as far as I'm concerned. Many of the longtime experts on Head-fi have raged about how great these iems sound, but they have never done a darn thing for my ears. I could never get into the sound (same for most Sennheiser earphones/headphones I've owned/heard except the HD6XX, which is now one of my favorite headphones ever). In this hobby you have to live and die by your own audio sword. Happy listening.


----------



## ericp10

I don't know what I typed to get my post taken down, but nothing surprises me here anymore. That's why I don't post as much as I use to. Carry on.


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed some posts that went against our Posting Guidelines. If you'd like to debate burn-in, there are a number of threads available for that in the Sound Sciences forum. Also, we ask that you please discuss the gear, not the individual. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

ericp10 said:


> So, I'm basically saying we need to live and die by our own decisions, and not try to blame others because we trust their opinions so much.



Almost nothing is as disappointing as spending money based on the opinion of another which ends up not agreeing with ours.

I'm in complete agreement with your excellent post: "In this hobby you have to live and die by your own audio sword."


----------



## BenF

ericp10 said:


> ... I have the N5005 which I feel greatly punches over its $1K price (which you can find it significantly cheaper if you look .. and close to the iT04 price) ...


Where???


----------



## Lurk650

Well, my post got deleted but last night I listened to my HK6 via the M3s balanced with the Triton8 Hybrid cable. The imaging and depth of sound is truly excellent. Was actually listening on a quieter volume than normal and wasn't missing out on any details. Lower mids are forward but are balanced out by an extended non sibilant top end.


----------



## ericp10

BenF said:


> Where???



Hit me in my inbox. I don't want to break any rules I know nothing about.


----------



## peter123

ericp10 said:


> So, I'm basically saying we need to live and die by our own decisions, and not try to blame others because we trust their opinions so much.



^^This!

No one forces anyone to spend money on anything and nothing is for everyone, that's just the way it is


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2018)

Edited


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. Fiio folks are pro. Not to start any type of debate but this reinforces the fact that some phones need burn in and some don't. I contacted Fiio about their earphones. This is the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to start any type of debate either but that statement from FiiO is totally ambiguous and doesn't reinforce anything. Didn't the mods just say to take that stuff to the sound science threads?


----------



## Zlivan

Another one here not wanting to start a debate, but that is your typical diplomatic answer when you don't want to potentially offend a customer.

In reality, they most likely don't believe in burn in, otherwise they would probably burn the crap out of them to make their products even better.


----------



## Colors

I find dynamic drivers (because they move) require burn-in (settle down in their position) but BA drivers hardly.

From my experience with IEMs, dynamic drivers are usually pretty bassy out of the box but settle down and sound more refined and controlled after awhile.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2018)

Will take that out. Though I also asked Paul at Ibasso and they mentioned the dynamic would sound better with more time.


----------



## ericp10

My FH5 is sitting in the mailroom but I have to wait about three hours before I can grab them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha your lucky. Mine is sitting at San Fran it says. Let us know what you think about them when you get them. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Aha your lucky. Mine is sitting at San Fran it says. Let us know what you think about them when you get them. Should be interesting.


I'll pick them up for you and let you know how they are


----------



## Zelda

@Dsnuts , sorry if it was already asked, but how you found the IT04 next to the Z5 Sony?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2018)

They both fill the 2 types of sound I get into most. One is the opitome of musical being my Z5 the IT04 as I hear them are accurate, extremely well balanced, resolution galore and has the stage to pull it off correct. The Z5 has one of the widest sound stages for earphones and has a bass end that even bass heads would love. They are my go to earphones for anything related to a bassy genre of music.. The one aspect I find simlar in both earphones is the treble. Both has that silky smooth detailed extended treble. But that is where the similarities end. The mid range on the IT04 is more fuller sounding more defined, one of the best mid ranges for earphones. The Bass end is no joke on the IT04 but it is the type of bass that is going for accuracy. It is tight, punchy and sub bass extention and texture the Z5 has the upper hand here but the IT04 is not far off. 

These are simply some of the best earphones for what they do. I had big expectations of the IT04 since I was very impressed with the IT01 and like wise they did not dissapoint at all. The extra time it took for Ibasso to make them was well worth it. They were each made like a custom IEM I was told and this attention to detail shows in the entire package and best of all the sound.


----------



## ericp10




----------



## ericp10

So let me say this off the back, to my ears these aren't lacking bass at all. There is plenty of visceral bass (including sub-bass) if it's in your recording. I would say there's more and deeper bass than in my beloved ME.1 (which you can pull some good bass out of that planar with the right fit), but if you're looking for a "basshead" earphone, this is not what you're looking for. the sound is more balanced. Here's the thing, there are four types (or sets) of ear tips in the beautiful packaging. One says "balanced ear tips" and another one says "vocals ear tips". I noticed that those two sets have narrow openings. The bass ear tips set have a wider tip opening. I didn't try any of them yet. No, I went straight to one of my good and reliable tips (the wide bore UE900 silicone tips ... the other one is my JVC Spiral Dots). The bass is pouring out with these tips! No issues with bass (I'm listening to the Lenny Kravitz Are You Gonna Go My Way album.

The other early observation about this earphone with initial impressions is that it's tuned more as an in-ear monitor than just a fun earphone. What does that mean? Well, to me that mean that the soundstage puts your closer to the stage and musicians. It almost like you're in the front row or in the studio with the musicians. So the sound is forward, but it's not an annoying forwardness. And I certainly don't hear the vocals as being pushed annoying more forward than the rest of the instruments. The instrument separation in this iem is spectacular!!! Even with the deep bass, this iem clearly focus on the mids and vocals with lots of transparency and clarity. For me, I need to burn it in to see how much the bass will change, but I have to say that I recommend right off that back that new buyers tip roll. I think sometimes we forget how much tips can shape the sound of an earphone. 

On first listen does this iem punch above its $250 something price point? Heck yes! Without a doubt, Fiio has a winner here (I bought these with my own money, so no one can claim I'm in Fiio's pocket, and I would no doubt tell you if I hate them). I don't have the LZ A5s with me, but I don't need it to tell you that the FH5 surpasses it in clarity and resolution (and I'm very hyped on the LZ A5). 

I do, however, have the AKG N5005 with me. Does the FH5 equal or surpass the N5005? LOL... I know some of you want that answer (and hope that it can surpass the AKG TOTL). Okay, if I'm going to be honest (and I am always that), no, the FH5 doesn't surpass the N5005 at this point. The AKG has a clarity and digs down to pull up micro details like very few other earphones I've heard that didn't have too harsh of highs (and it's bordering on that harshness without going there). Plus, the N5005 has some of the best clean deep bass I've heard in an earphone. But..... the FH5 is not super far behind the N5005. It sounds very good (great for the price). It pulls out details too that you don't find in most iems at this price range. Kudos to Fiio for a fantastic job! Now let me get to burning it in to see what all it will reveal to me. I had to write fast as I'm on break and wanted to give the community some initial impressions. I'll come back and clean up in editing later. Happy listening!


----------



## ericp10

A couple of other quick thoughts:

- The soundstage is not claustrophobic by any stretch of the imagination. But if you're used to a superwide soundstage, this iem is not that. 

- This iem is very easy to drive as compared to something like the AKG N5005. I am listening through my Shanling M3s and I had to turn the DAP down significantly from the level I play my N5005 at (from like 76 to 48).


----------



## peter123 (Jul 12, 2018)

These seems like a good deal. I just signed up for a pair and thought I'd share it here if anyone else is interested as well:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...8882377&mc_cid=5c46103b43&mc_eid=24ca2ea718#/


----------



## Lurk650

Where do you buy the FH5?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well ericp and myself got in on penonaudio when they had a few. And it seemed to be a few the day of release. Those sold out quick from the site. Look forward to hearing them.


----------



## ericp10

Lurk650 said:


> Where do you buy the FH5?



I think the first batch are sold out, but I think the Fiio guy stated that they will be on amazon.com in a week or two (maybe three).


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> I think the first batch are sold out, but I think the Fiio guy stated that they will be on amazon.com in a week or two (maybe three).


Thanks guys, thought I was going crazy.

Wonder how they contrast with my HK6 and N40


----------



## jant71 (Jul 12, 2018)

New GrandBass models expands GB1000 and GB100 with the GB10, GB2000 and a GB3000...
https://translate.google.com/transl...om/news/d-av/201807/10/44452.html&prev=search





GB3000 is a dual driver...




https://translate.google.com/transl...ws/201807/ehp-gb3000_gb2000_gb10/&prev=search

Seems that even though you can still find the GB1000, which had potential, the GB2000 seems to be the GB1000 driver in a redesigned housing with a little tweak here and there so GB1000 is really obsolete. GB3000, based on owning the GB1000, should again be that big spacious, fun bass sound(Koss-like sound that one) but improved and spreading the range over the two drivers. Also an interesting mech look to them.


----------



## thejoker13




----------



## thejoker13

I got home early from work this week and was able to begin listening to my newly arrived, Toneking T4's. I want to get to know them before saying a whole lot, but holy cow, color me impressed so far!!!!


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I got home early from work this week and was able to begin listening to my newly arrived, Toneking T4's. I want to get to know them before saying a whole lot, but holy cow, color me impressed so far!!!!


They look pretty awesome. After hearing the 9 Tail I would expect the T4 to be pretty spectacular.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> They look pretty awesome. After hearing the 9 Tail I would expect the T4 to be pretty spectacular.


I agree, the nine tail definitely had me excited to see what Toneking could do with a quad BA setup, and so far they have exceeded my expectations.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well I know I absolutely love the Toneking TK2 so I bet it is something special


----------



## thejoker13

HungryPanda said:


> Well I know I absolutely love the Toneking TK2 so I bet it is something special


The tk2 look great as well! I've been intrigued with them for awhile too. They're still in my cart on aliexpress, but for some reason I haven't pulled the trigger. I'm curious as to how they compare to the T4. I am more impressed with the T4 the more I listen to them.


----------



## thejoker13

Here is my comparison of the new Toneking T4's and my other favorites, the FLC8S. I hope this will help people be able to get a glimpse into the T4's caliber of performance.  
The 8s is obviously tunable so it would depend on what filters you'd use as to how it'll sound. My favorite filters with the 8s is black/gray (subbass) gray (midbass) and gold (mids and treble). I find this to be the best balanced sound I can get using my LG V20 as my source. 
I actually find them to be somewhat similar with the 8s configured like I stated before, and the T4 using a pure silver cable, as well as the FLC pure silver upgrade cable on the 8s and tx400 comply foams on both iem's. I find their bass quality similar, with the T4 edging out the 8s on bass layers showing more details. They extend similarly to my ears, but the 8s has a little more of a midbass punch, somewhat overshadowing the subbass, while the T4 seems even from subbass to upperbsss quantity. The mids are again pretty similar, with a somewhat forward presence and excellent details once again, with the T4 coming in ahead again of the 8s in quality. I find the 8s to have a peak in the mid frequencies that give some glare or sharpness that the T4 don't have. Both have a ton of details in the mids, but the T4 are smoother and non-fatigueing in my opinion. The 8s and T4's treble both extend greatly and provide alot of resolution, but again the 8s have some glare that can become fatiguing after awhile, while the T4 just provides tons of sparkle and shimmer without any sibilance whatsoever. The treble is the highlight of their show to me, and they amaze me at much resolution and shimmer they provide while still remaining easy to listen to and remain natural with their timbre. 
Both soundstages are similar once again, but I find the 8s to have a little better depth, while the T4 edges out the win in width. 
I consider the FLC8S to be a more "fun" sounding earphone, while the T4 is more reference sounding, with a more natural timbre. Also, the T4 has one of the blackest backgrounds I've heard to date. Both are similar to drive, which is to say very, very easy for both. 
The T4 has been a shocking revelation for me, as I consider the FLC8S to be a great value at 400.00 (I have the 100.00 FLC pure silver cable installed) and I got the T4 for 220.00 and that included the pure silver cable in that price. The T4 is now the best price to performance iem I've ever heard and deserves the spotlight and attention as such! 
I find the T4 to be basically a more refined flc8s, and at half the price.....wow. 
I should mention that the Toneking T4 being a semi custom fits me like a glove but your mileage will vary. I also found them to fit even better by going one size smaller in tips, just as something else to note. I bought my pair from hotfi on aliexpress and they shipped quickly, just as a plug for them and their good service


----------



## jant71 (Jul 15, 2018)

We got a video that reveals/shows some Fender info...  

Power and space is a good description of  some main traits.
We can see the connector is removable throughout since that is the Nine he's holding.
They explain the housing some.
The tips are not the Sureseal but are now "TPE malleable" that conform to the ear over time.
Nine 1 is shown right away and is most likely the sweet spot and be the highest seller.
Well before seeing this video I was always yanking on the cable


----------



## HerrXRDS

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my comparison of the new Toneking T4's and my other favorites, the FLC8S. I hope this will help people be able to get a glimpse into the T4's caliber of performance.
> The 8s is obviously tunable so it would depend on what filters you'd use as to how it'll sound. My favorite filters with the 8s is black/gray (subbass) gray (midbass) and gold (mids and treble). I find this to be the best balanced sound I can get using my LG V20 as my source.
> I actually find them to be somewhat similar with the 8s configured like I stated before, and the T4 using a pure silver cable, as well as the FLC pure silver upgrade cable on the 8s and tx400 comply foams on both iem's. I find their bass quality similar, with the T4 edging out the 8s on bass layers showing more details. They extend similarly to my ears, but the 8s has a little more of a midbass punch, somewhat overshadowing the subbass, while the T4 seems even from subbass to upperbsss quantity. The mids are again pretty similar, with a somewhat forward presence and excellent details once again, with the T4 coming in ahead again of the 8s in quality. I find the 8s to have a peak in the mid frequencies that give some glare or sharpness that the T4 don't have. Both have a ton of details in the mids, but the T4 are smoother and non-fatigueing in my opinion. The 8s and T4's treble both extend greatly and provide alot of resolution, but again the 8s have some glare that can become fatiguing after awhile, while the T4 just provides tons of sparkle and shimmer without any sibilance whatsoever. The treble is the highlight of their show to me, and they amaze me at much resolution and shimmer they provide while still remaining easy to listen to and remain natural with their timbre.
> Both soundstages are similar once again, but I find the 8s to have a little better depth, while the T4 edges out the win in width.
> ...



I was looking into buying the new FLC8N, this only makes things harder. Which one sounds more open or airy? I don't like IEMS that sound too much in your head.


----------



## thejoker13

I have the 8s and haven't had the pleasure of hearing the 8n yet, but I've read the 8n have a wider sound stage than the 8s. Again though, I have only read that and not heard that first hand. The T4 and 8s have a similar width which is just outside my head and above average. The forward mids keep both from being the widest I've heard, but their gorgeous mids are worth the trade off in my opinion. I wouldn't classify either the 8s or T4 as being in your head, but it'll depend on what matters most to you. If sound stage width is extremely important to you, than there are better iem's out there.


----------



## thejoker13

Here are 2 graphs for the Toneking T4, that maybe of help to you guys. I'm still learning how to interpret graphs, and find them fascinating.


----------



## Jackpot77

Loving that Fender video. Price is proper flagship level for the 13.6 model, but if it harks back to the Aurisonics glory days of the ASG 2.5, may be worth saving up for...

Anyone read anything on sound profiles for these yet?


----------



## demo-to

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my comparison of the new Toneking T4's and my other favorites, the FLC8S. I hope this will help people be able to get a glimpse into the T4's caliber of performance.
> The 8s is obviously tunable so it would depend on what filters you'd use as to how it'll sound. My favorite filters with the 8s is black/gray (subbass) gray (midbass) and gold (mids and treble). I find this to be the best balanced sound I can get using my LG V20 as my source.
> I actually find them to be somewhat similar with the 8s configured like I stated before, and the T4 using a pure silver cable, as well as the FLC pure silver upgrade cable on the 8s and tx400 comply foams on both iem's. I find their bass quality similar, with the T4 edging out the 8s on bass layers showing more details. They extend similarly to my ears, but the 8s has a little more of a midbass punch, somewhat overshadowing the subbass, while the T4 seems even from subbass to upperbsss quantity. The mids are again pretty similar, with a somewhat forward presence and excellent details once again, with the T4 coming in ahead again of the 8s in quality. I find the 8s to have a peak in the mid frequencies that give some glare or sharpness that the T4 don't have. Both have a ton of details in the mids, but the T4 are smoother and non-fatigueing in my opinion. The 8s and T4's treble both extend greatly and provide alot of resolution, but again the 8s have some glare that can become fatiguing after awhile, while the T4 just provides tons of sparkle and shimmer without any sibilance whatsoever. The treble is the highlight of their show to me, and they amaze me at much resolution and shimmer they provide while still remaining easy to listen to and remain natural with their timbre.
> Both soundstages are similar once again, but I find the 8s to have a little better depth, while the T4 edges out the win in width.
> ...


Indeed tempting!
As I have to search further (Rose Mini6 delivered perfect sound but always broken) I ordered the T4 according to your promising impressions.
Another for the team, if I am the first - Toneking T88K in order, too. Gonna share my first impressions once I received both + the Rose Mini4.


----------



## thejoker13

I can't wait to read your impressions of the T88k. I'm very impressed with the T4, so I'm sure the t88k is awesome as well! I plan on ordering the t66s this weekend to check them out too.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jul 16, 2018)

i ended up swapping my hisenior b5+ (which now seems to garner unqualified praise) for the hk6 (which are now popping up a lot for resale). it seems the hk6 has been lauded for its giant soundstage and ruthlessly revealing presentation and criticized for its overemphasized midbass; both viewpoints have considerable validity. it is an unusual tuning--unlike most “referenced-tuned,”  high-dollar pieces, the HK6 really pushes that  thick 80-200hz region forward, which highlights voices and acoustic guitars and is great for folk and jazz. heavier rock, esp. songs using synthetic instruments, can sound slightly unnatural and/or sibilant; bad digital recordings sound like bad digital recordings. stage is very wide and deed, albeit with limited height—there’s a great sense of space between performers, and layering is first-rate. subbass isn’t especially deep, but is quite sculpted and, compared to the  B5+ or UE900s, has considerable impact. treble is less prominent that the mids but very well extended and detailed; it can get piercing at the extremes and these are not warm or smoothed over. build is okay but not premium-looking; isolation is good and fit and comfort are just fine. Overall, that somewhat exaggerated midbass gives them a slight incoherence and keeps them from endgame status, although they are definite keepers which excel with certain genres.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to the new Fiio FH5s for the past several days. They are built really well and the package is premium for the price. While the cable that is included with the package is a good one. It is more for looks and function more than optimizing the sound of the FH5s. 

Case in point I am using the cable that came with my IT04 on the FH5 and it made an immediate change for the better in the sonics of the FH5. As they are the sonics on the FH5 is leaning more toward a musical full bodied signature. Mids are highlighted as is the sub bass with non fatiguing clean treble. It does fit a similar sound niche as the HK6 but with a dedicated dynamic doing the bass work. Sub bass extension and texture is very good.  

Stage is similar to the HK6 and also exhibits good depth. Less mid bass vs HK6 with a deeper sub bass, overall sound is clean with a slight tint of warmth. Vocals have a slight forwardness to it and overall resolution is good as well. Treble sounds very natural to me with no fatiguing spikes or grain.  

Slight changes to enhance treble, bass or more mid forwardness can be done using cables and tips. Nothing like actual filters which actually change Fr on other phones but they can be tuned a touch to your liking. Overall I would say it is a good phone and competitive at the going price. IT04 they are not.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is an interesting tid bit. First graph of the HK8.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> So this is an interesting tid bit. First graph of the HK8.


Can you possibly put the hk8 graph beside the hk6 graph? I'd love to compare them. You can pm me if you want bud. I'm just really curious to see how they look side by side, considering the mid bass being a hot topic with the hk6.


----------



## Dsnuts

Graph is nicer on the HK8. Looks like they improved it as they should have.


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> Panny...
> 
> * NEW stereo inside side phone RP - HDE 1 / RP - HDE 1 M to be released late April *
> 
> ...


It appears Panasonic now has a RP-HD605N model available at Amazon.com but no where else. It looks identical to the 600N do you suppose this will just be a regional difference versus an actual difference in design?


----------



## jant71

^ Of course it should be just regional. They don't spend more than they need; just on the packaging and aren't gonna really spend to change the headphones. Panny had the HTF600 here more recently so they probably changed to 605 to differentiate better here.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> Graph is nicer on the HK8. Looks like they improved it as they should have.


I'm still learning on how to properly read a graph, but the hk8 seems to look pretty impressive.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Whizzer A15Pro. Not one I'll be recommending, unfortunately.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## superuser1

B9Scrambler said:


> My take on the Whizzer A15Pro. Not one I'll be recommending, unfortunately.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


I agree with you. I had / have the Whizzer A15 and the QC was bad to the extent that i could get little zaps from a high powered source as there was signal/ current leak to the metal housing. It even happened when i tried to listen to X5 III when it was being charged!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2018)

Well I have had some time with the DT300 pros and there has been a handful of times when I had to reject a phone for review. Unfortunately this will be one of them. I try n review phones that I actually like. It is difficult for me to actually like these things. I cant even watch a movie with them due to them sounding so congested. Seriously.

I had to tell Jim some ugly truths about the tuning on them. As much as he would have liked me to review these things. These get the prize for the worst sounding earphones I have heard in a long time. It is difficult to like a sound that is congested and lacks any type of refinements. The truth is they sound like very cheap iems. I actually own cheap iems that sound better to my ears.

They are so bad I am thinking he might have sent me a non tuned DT300 pros. I remember when I did the EDC review for massdrop they sent me a prototype that had no tuning on them and believe it or not the DT300 pros sound similar to a non tuned earphone.

They sound muddy without definition precision is not how I would describe them. Treble definition and extension is lacking. Mid forward with bass bloat. Add to the fact that this sound is shot through a tiny 2mm hole and you get a sound that just don't sound right.

It is like an overly heavy person trying to wear a tight outfit and as a result got too much stuff hanging out of the wrong places. The sound has no control at times. It is one thing to have warmth due to lack of any air or treble but it is another to have a wall of sound that is not focused or clear at any point.

They can sound decent for slower music but anything with a faster pace and you get that not so fresh feeling like your ears need to be cleaned out due to too much wax or something and I don't have any wax problem is my point!

Anyway for good or ill. I did tell them how I felt about them. Long story short. Looks like I will not be getting anymore review samples from NiceHCK.. I might have stepped on some toes a bit. But the truth had to come out.


----------



## Dsnuts

In other news. I recently got the IBasso IT04 and the new Fiio FH5. 

Both earphones are stellar for their price point but I have to say if you guys are looking for something truly special. The Ibasso IT04 kicks so much ass. 

They have easily taken top billing over my collection of earphones. Yes and that is over my DZ12 as well. This is a case of more drivers don't mean better sound. The IT04 is truly a high end refined earphone from open box to the cable they provide. And the sound is simply incredible. Worth every cent payed for a pair. If you buy one phone a year. Save up for a pair of these. 

Be warned if you tread the IT04 thread. It will be a dangerous thread for wallets. Guys are selling off their current gear. Selling off their other higher end gear to make room for them. They get compared to top earphones in the market right now and that is from current owners. Might tell you something about their sonics. 

Ibasso has thrown down the gauntlets.


----------



## manukmanohar (Jul 20, 2018)

I would be getting FH5 hopefully soon, for review. Have been following the IT04 thread, and it seems to be definitely the most hyped IEM of the month. 

Will probably wait a bit more for things to settle down, and then get them, at least for hearing impressions. (as of now, it seems to hit all the right notes for my needs, *except for better isolation*).

 I've mostly given up on getting the Rose BR7 , particularly because of still existing QC issues, and lack of impressions/reviews although it seems to be selling well in China.


----------



## Dsnuts

These Hifiman bolt earphones supposed to be any good? Sold on MD for $10.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> These Hifiman bolt earphones supposed to be any good? Sold on MD for $10.


I joined the drop


----------



## peter123

mochill said:


> I joined the drop



I'm in for a pair as well


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 20, 2018)

Will let you guys be the guinea pigs for this one. Lol. Look forward to read what you guys have to say about them. Wouldn't shock me one bit if they are better than the DT300 pros.

They sold so many of those already they will more than likely have more drops of them in the future.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Does anyone have some more info, impressions,... about Azio Heara? Seems they are a fairly new model, on sale at Massdrop from yesterday:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/azio-hi-res-heara-earphones?utm_placement=13&referer=6VF23B&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2018-07-19&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1531983411027.411884197522898559704954






They have a configuration similar to the ones of IMR R1 (except that the dynamic does not use beryllium) and Artiste DC1, with a 12mm ceramic tweeter. Really tempted for being a guinea pig with these. AFAIK, it's the first IEM sold by this brand, that is specialized in peripherals like keyboards and mice.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well I am listening to the DT300 pro's via my iBasso DX200 using small bore silicone tips and they sound great to me.


----------



## jant71

Why you guys keep mentioning that DT300 thing?? That is so old and out of date.




You guys gotta keep up


----------



## HungryPanda

How do you know we haven't?


----------



## jant71 (Jul 20, 2018)

Caaauuse....pics or it didn't happen!



But seriously, someone probably has them en route already?? Fess up


----------



## hiflofi (Jul 28, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## davidcotton

manukmanohar said:


> I would be getting FH5 hopefully soon, for review. Have been following the IT04 thread, and it seems to be definitely the most hyped IEM of the month.
> 
> Will probably wait a bit more for things to settle down, and then get them, at least for hearing impressions. (as of now, it seems to hit all the right notes for my needs, *except for better isolation*).
> 
> I've mostly given up on getting the Rose BR7 , particularly because of still existing QC issues, and lack of impressions/reviews although it seems to be selling well in China.



Yep, the one reason (aside from the usual poor fitting universals for me ) I have not gotten into hybrids is because of the isolation factor.


----------



## davidcotton (Jul 21, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Why you guys keep mentioning that DT300 thing?? That is so old and out of date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the 300 wasn't much good, what chance the 500?  Also how much is it?


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually like the DT300


----------



## Dsnuts

HungryPanda said:


> I actually like the DT300



Ya I am starting to think there might be a QC issue on these DT300 pros. I trust that you like yours. My sample I got sounds terrible. I let a coworker hear them just to see what he thought about them and this guy has never heard about the DT300 pros. 

In fact everything I let this guy try till this point has been my good sounding earphones. He was expecting more of the same. The look on this guys face was priceless. It is very obviously bad. 

I offered to send my sample back to NiceHCK so they can see if there is a QC issue on these but I got no reply.  

The DT500s should have a better sound at $140 but the design of the earphones seems restrictive to me. 5BA sound shot out of a small tiny hole. I could be wrong about them but I most certainly will not buy them to test them out.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I am starting to think there might be a QC issue on these DT300 pros. I trust that you like yours. My sample I got sounds terrible. I let a coworker hear them just to see what he thought about them and this guy has never heard about the DT300 pros.
> 
> In fact everything I let this guy try till this point has been my good sounding earphones. He was expecting more of the same. The look on this guys face was priceless. It is very obviously bad.
> 
> ...


Not to get into the past but this sounds typical of things I had read in the past regarding Jim/NiceHCK


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> Will let you guys be the guinea pigs for this one. Lol. Look forward to read what you guys have to say about them. Wouldn't shock me one bit if they are better than the DT300 pros.
> 
> They sold so many of those already they will more than likely have more drops of them in the future.


Ouch, that's pretty harsh man, haha! Saying a 10 dollar headphone could even potentially be better than a 140.00, triple BA really says how bad the dt300 really are. I'm pretty sure that comment has officially gotten you cut off from the hck store, haha.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2018)

I can't say what Pandas DT300 sound like but I am just talking about my review pair. I can see the QC being much more tighter on a paid pair vs the review pair I got.

This has happened to me before. My Review sample of the EDCs I initially got had no tuning on them and it was shocking how bad those were. I still have those actually. Those take the cake for the worst sounding earphones I have ever heard. But again that was because they forgot to actually tune those things. It was all bass and nothing else. These DT300 pros I have show very similar qualities in sound to them.


----------



## jant71

davidcotton said:


> If the 300 wasn't much good, what chance the 500?  Also how much is it?


 Chi-Fi can be iffy. May be better but not by much or much better and may vary of individual units may be up and down. Such is seller branded Chi-Fi.   



thejoker13 said:


> Ouch, that's pretty harsh man, haha! Saying a 10 dollar headphone could even potentially be better than a 140.00, triple BA really says how bad the dt300 really are. I'm pretty sure that comment has officially gotten you cut off from the hck store, haha.



Better towards his credibility which is more important in the end. And actually HCK should be cool with it. Being a shill wouldn't last and hurt both in the end.


----------



## thejoker13

jant71 said:


> Chi-Fi can be iffy. May be better but not by much or much better and may vary of individual units may be up and down. Such is seller branded Chi-Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> Better towards his credibility which is more important in the end. And actually HCK should be cool with it. Being a shill wouldn't last and hurt both in the end.


Oh absolutely, I agree. I may not have worded that post the best. I basically meant that I believe his pair has to be defective. I don't think for a second that he's been a shill.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some graphs of the DT300pro and the DT500

This is the DT300 pro





This is the DT500


----------



## Zelda

Ok. Not much of a discovery of a new IEM, but yes discovering the excellent sound of it. Here's the Final Audio E4000. it goes for under $200, and if lucky enough you get them at ~$150.

tried with only the stock tips (seems they're the new Final tips, similar to the Sony 'hybrids'). and included cable, as won't bother to change it yet.

fit is too easy with the small and straight design. isolation, average or just above

only early impressions after 10~20hrs
Sound is great stuff. has the quality for sure, detail and also very fun to listen. extension is very good. small Dynamic driver? well, not that much in sound, as it sounds much bigger than you'd expect.
superb bass, with thunderous sub-bass that is not overdone at all. but has great rumble and ...very addicting. mids are forward, very rich, with some lift for the vocals. maybe with a lift on the upper mids, but not sibilant so far. highs have energy and extension, if a just bit more laid-back at the upper treble. female voices can  be too forward sometimes, and same for electric guitars. though, quality is very good, in texture and layering. 
somehow they feel like tuned for J-Pop/Rock music, which is not unusual from a Japan brand

more impressions to follow. and full review for sure


----------



## Zelda

forgot to mention, the E4000 requires a higher volume compared to most easy to drive IEMs i have. nothing unexpected with the 97db rated sensitivity. and maybe being a smaller 6.4mm driver.


----------



## phthora

All right, @HungryPanda I hereby invoke thee...

I'm staring at three IEMs in my AE cart: Kinera Idun, Hisenior B5+, and Toneking TK2. I am definitely buying the B5+, because it's on sale, and I have the TFZ King Pro in the mail. 

I know you're a big fan of at least two of those, so I am asking you directly...

Is the B5+ or the King Pro going to make either of the other two redundant? Knowing what I already have locked in, is the Idun or the TK2 a better choice?

Thanks in advance. I've been driving myself a little nuts with this.


----------



## HungryPanda

@phthora The HiSenior B5+ is in my rotation with the Toneking TK2 (which fits me better) I only have TFZ Exclusive 5 and have never heard the Idun.


----------



## phthora

HungryPanda said:


> @phthora The HiSenior B5+ is in my rotation with the Toneking TK2 (which fits me better) I only have TFZ Exclusive 5 and have never heard the Idun.



Fair enough. Thanks!

Guess I will leave it up to fate: whichever goes on sale first.


----------



## jant71

Nobody got this one yet?... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tachable-Detach-MMCX/1922340_32894746626.html


----------



## BenF (Jul 23, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Nobody got this one yet?.(reducted)


It's a banned seller


----------



## chinmie

phthora said:


> All right, @HungryPanda I hereby invoke thee...
> 
> I'm staring at three IEMs in my AE cart: Kinera Idun, Hisenior B5+, and Toneking TK2. I am definitely buying the B5+, because it's on sale, and I have the TFZ King Pro in the mail.
> 
> ...



i have the B5+ and the king pro. the short answer is no, it will not be redundant. they have different tuning and characteristics enough that they don't overlap each other. I'm happy with both of them, I'm sure you would too. currently I'm using the B5+ more because it's more of my flavor and it's more non fatiguing for longer listening


----------



## thejoker13

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t4.23212/reviews
 First ever review of a product that deserves alot more attention. The chifi game is changing and it's a GREAT time to be a fan!


----------



## phthora

chinmie said:


> i have the B5+ and the king pro. the short answer is no, it will not be redundant. they have different tuning and characteristics enough that they don't overlap each other. I'm happy with both of them, I'm sure you would too. currently I'm using the B5+ more because it's more of my flavor and it's more non fatiguing for longer listening



Good to know. Thanks for the input. There are just so many amazing earphones in the $150ish range, it's hard to narrow it down. I don't hate redundancy in my collection, but it would be annoying to buy basically the same thing twice in a row. The B5+ and the King Pro are en route. 

Sadly, I purchased a Macaw GT600S new for $50, then the seller cancelled the deal. Guess he sobered up. lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

Posted this to Facebook but figured I'd drop it here too.

"I'm definitely a fan of the Auglamour brand after having the chance to review most of the lineup, save for the discontinued (I think) F100. Too bad because I got a chance to hear it and it was stellar, esp. for the price. Killer design and ergonomics that were reminiscent of the RT-1 but smaller and better built. It was a gem. I was thrilled when I saw the F200 was on the horizon, ordering one pretty much as soon as it became available.

The F200 is a worthy follow up with a shell that reminds me of an ear bud with a nozzle. Ergonomics are stellar with the nozzle protruding at a logical angle, and at the right length. They're a little on the heavy side, but the weight is distributed intelligently. They certainly did their homework with the F200's ergonomics, more than making up for the slightly awkward R8. The included tips are the same stellar ones that came with the RT-1 too, and suit my ears perfectly. To say the fit is excellent would be an understatement.

Build is typical Auglamour; bullet proof zinc magnesium alloy shells with a kick @$$ design. The cable is reminiscent of the R8's but less sticky. The tiny straight jack is nicely relieved but relief is missing everywhere else. The sheath feels dense enough to make this a mild concern.

The sound is where the F200 really comes into it's own. Warm and silky smooth with punchy bass that can really rumble. Texture and detail are pretty impressive for a budget offering with a warm signature, as is the speed for a 10mm. Guessing that all is likely down to the stiff graphene coating applied to the diaphragm. Those of you who are treble sensitive will love the F200's presentation. Well weighted with solid extension, but zero harshness or sibilance. Despite this, cymbals still show decent shimmer. This has very quickly moved up into my upper echelon of sub 20 USD favorites.

For under 20 bucks, this is an easy recommendation. Full review coming... eventually"



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Lurk650

Not a new discovery, but I just received my ToneKing Nine Tail/Nine Way. I've had/heard plenty of MusicMaker IEMs over the past couple of years. This thing OOTB is brilliant. @crabdog is the only member to do a review on this thing which is why I wanted it. $115 very well spent. More impressions as play time happens.


----------



## superuser1

Lurk650 said:


> Not a new discovery, but I just received my ToneKing Nine Tail/Nine Way. I've had/heard plenty of MusicMaker IEMs over the past couple of years. This thing OOTB is brilliant. @crabdog is the only member to do a review on this thing which is why I wanted it. $115 very well spent. More impressions as play time happens.


I was always intrigued by them and the only thing that held me back was my paranoia regarding fit.


----------



## Lurk650

superuser1 said:


> I was always intrigued by them and the only thing that held me back was my paranoia regarding fit.


Yeah the weird design gives that vibe but honestly it fits like a glove. Using Small Wide Symbios. Silver front and rear filters. It's big, smooth, smile inducing, don't want to take em out of your ears, sound.


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah the weird design gives that vibe but honestly it fits like a glove. Using Small Wide Symbios. Silver front and rear filters. It's big, smooth, smile inducing, don't want to take em out of your ears, sound.


I've been on the double silver config too. You're so right about not wanting to take them out of your ears, the sound is incredibly engaging but buttery smooth.


----------



## demo-to

I agree. The first days and weeks after receiving the Ninetail I especially liked the natural tone coming from the dynamic driver.
After a while I compared more to my other inventory and in direct comparision e.g. to BA settings you notice some minors flaws in clarity, detail retrieval or resolution and after all coloration, too.

I mean it all comes down to personal preferences and additionally it's how you get used to what each earphone offers.
The one month I do prefer dynamic driver settings, the other month BA settings. They have all their advantages and disadvantages. I prefer earphones that are able to reproduce the best of both worlds - and I've found this only in pure multiple BA settings so far.

But, I still agree - in the end it is a very good earphone for the price (but I sold it again).

Best DD choices I've heard so far in the pricerange of the Ninetail:   Simgot EN700 Pro and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 (with exceptions)


----------



## snip3r77

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah the weird design gives that vibe but honestly it fits like a glove. Using Small Wide Symbios. Silver front and rear filters. It's big, smooth, smile inducing, don't want to take em out of your ears, sound.


What you think of the Symbios vs complies and spiral dot?


----------



## Lurk650

snip3r77 said:


> What you think of the Symbios vs complies and spiral dot?


Comply tends to kill treble a bit and the fact they wear fast is a turn off. 

Spirals were my main go to, but lately I've found the Wide Bore Small Symbios fit a lot better. Spirals are supposed to do something to the sound but I never know if its the Dot technology or if its just a seal/Wide Bore thing. Symbios are weird one where sometimes the Small is too Small and sometimes the Medium is too big. I have the Large and never use them. They aren't as soft as Comply foam but you get just as good a seal.


----------



## autosleeper (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Symbios are weird one where sometimes the Small is too Small and sometimes the Medium is too big.



I get this with all the foam tips I've tried (Crystal Tips, the CA Marshmallow and Comply)  I've got a mixed pack of S & M Symbios on order so I'll see if they suit me better.

Someone should do M/S tips.


----------



## snip3r77

Lurk650 said:


> Comply tends to kill treble a bit and the fact they wear fast is a turn off.
> 
> Spirals were my main go to, but lately I've found the Wide Bore Small Symbios fit a lot better. Spirals are supposed to do something to the sound but I never know if its the Dot technology or if its just a seal/Wide Bore thing. Symbios are weird one where sometimes the Small is too Small and sometimes the Medium is too big. I have the Large and never use them. They aren't as soft as Comply foam but you get just as good a seal.



Does the Symbios enhance anything? is the seal better than Spiral / Complies?
They brand it as a more isolating eartip.


----------



## Lurk650

snip3r77 said:


> Does the Symbios enhance anything? is the seal better than Spiral / Complies?
> They brand it as a more isolating eartip.


I find it to not really enhance anything


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Does the Symbios enhance anything? is the seal better than Spiral / Complies?
> They brand it as a more isolating eartip.


To my ears, they absorb and attenuate some of the bass because the tips are very solid and dense but YMMV. For the same reason yes, they do isolate better than normal tips.


----------



## menuki (Jul 25, 2018)

Out of the box, and I'm not really a firm believe in Burn-In, the NICEHCK DZX-14BA sound damn good... Big, big sound and especially the midrange seems giant, which is what I hoped for and now I'm very satisfied. I do have some connection issues with the right and left side, when I pull on the cable the sound interrupts (2-Pin connectors), sometimes on the left, sometimes on the right side, but god damn they do sound amazing. For reference, I also own the Hisenior T12U, 12 BAs per side, and compared to the NiceHCK 14BA per side, the Hisenior really gets some competition. So far, and I'm not sure if it boils down to tip choice, the NiceHCK seem to provide fuller mids, I think they might just use *8BAs for the mids*... Should this be the case, then they use 4 BAs more than the Hisenior and it would explain the improvement. The Bass doesn't seem as strong as on the Hisenior T12U, which is actually to my liking, mids come forward like nothing. After I've sorted out the connection "issues", it's gonna be a really tough choice which IEM I'll keep. I promised Jim from NiceHCK that I write a dedicated review, so stay tuned! 

Obligatory screenshots:


----------



## Dsnuts

If your DZX 14BA is tuned like my DZ12. That bass comes to life after a few days of music. Just let some music play through them. I will just say I told you so before it happens. Those should not be bass light.


----------



## menuki

Dsnuts said:


> If your DZX 14BA is tuned like my DZ12. That bass comes to life after a few days of music. Just let some music play through them. I will just say I told you so before it happens. Those should not be bass light.


It's really hard for me to imaging, that BAs can go through such a change, like increasing bass. On the other hand, I do believe that there might always be some sort of mechanical burn in. I try to watch the sound signature very closely.


----------



## davidcotton

autosleeper said:


> I get this with all the foam tips I've tried (Crystal Tips, the CA Marshmallow and Comply)  I've got a mixed pack of S & M Symbios on order so I'll see if they suit me better.
> 
> Someone should do M/S tips.



I've got the same issue.  My right ear is too large for most "small" tips, but too small for medium up. My left takes medium or large quite happily, just wish my right one did the same. The only ones I've had any sort of luck with are the comply p100 series (the longer ones, and even then it's not great).  I've got a set of custom tips coming from Custom Art so hope that will fix the issue, they only work with the nozzles that have a ridge to help keep the tips on, other wise they slide off.  The ones I've got will be made for the comply t400 size.  IF it works out I can see me getting a few done to save on tip rolling.


----------



## menuki (Jul 26, 2018)

So, this is really interesting, it does practically make more sense to compare the NICEHCK DZX-14BA to my Hisenior B8U, the 8BA model, because of the tuning. I love the tuning for the B8U and first, I called them bass light, but came to realize that I've been listening to boosted bass headphones, especially the IMR R1 (IMO) and the Campire Audio Cascades. Now the NICEHCK DZX-14BA have a similar mid-forward tuning with tasteful, but not overly boosted bass. Given, the bass is more full and more in terms of quantity, but still, let's the midrange shine through... Again, I think they might use 8BAs of the 14BAs just for the Mids, and you'll hear that. The Mids are huge to say the least, it's easy to get lost in them and they are very, very detailed as well as addictive.

Now, as you know, I also received the Hisenior T12U a few days ago, the 12 BA flagship. While I want to say that the T12U has the more accessible signature, with more bass and more "neutral" mids, the NICEHCK DZX-14BA has its own qualities. Both never get sibilant at all, treble is always a joy to listen to, which is just so important to me.

So far:

B8U
- Amazing signature, for some a bit bass light maybe, forward mids

NICEHCK DZX-14BA
- Big sound, especially in the amazing mids, overall very balanced and able to create a big atmosphere = enjoyable to listen to!!

T12U Flagship
- Big bass, overall neutral and with a "fun" signature, really have to give them more listening time, once I get away from the DZX-14BA, which won't be easy at all! When comparing them side by side so far, the DZX-14BA seems to create a bigger atmosphere, which is why I think both sound fabulous but it boils down to preference and maybe mood? Again, will have to listen more. 

Overall, I don't want to forget that I have to mention that both are very comfortable! These semi-custom universal fit IEM's should provide a decent seal and great comfort for almost everyone.


----------



## Zelda

Some photos of the SpinFit CP145, and short impressions *here*

​
















​


----------



## Zerohour88

Skald's recently released 11/12-driver IEM, priced around 220 bux, which is quite close to the current fav HK6.

pity its not available on aliexpress, I think, which kinda limits their audience.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.34.52784d49HGJcl1&id=571628693947


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some early thoughts on the new Astrotec Delphinus 5: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/07/27/astrotec-delphinus5-preview/

  ​


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> Skald's recently released 11/12-driver IEM, priced around 220 bux, which is quite close to the current fav HK6.
> 
> pity its not available on aliexpress, I think, which kinda limits their audience.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.34.52784d49HGJcl1&id=571628693947


It is available on aliexpress. It's a hybrid 11 driver (1DD and 10BA) each ear and is being sold by the hotfi store for 322.00.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 27, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> It is available on aliexpress. It's a hybrid 11 driver (1DD and 10BA) each ear and is being sold by the hotfi store for 322.00.



oh, you're right. Hotfi neglected to put the Skald brand name in any parts of the listing for some reason. Aliexpress vendors being tricky again, as usual. Also marked up quite a bit.


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> oh, you're right. Hotfi neglected to put the Skald brand name in any parts of the listing for some reason. Aliexpress vendors being tricky again, as usual. Also marked up quite a bit.


Yes, I wouldn't have known had it not had Skald branded on the faceplate. A little more transparency there would've been nice.


----------



## Zerohour88

B9Scrambler said:


> Some early thoughts on the new Astrotec Delphinus 5: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/07/27/astrotec-delphinus5-preview/
> 
> ​



whew, seems like quite a performer. at 500 bux, it'll be a heated match-up with the IT04.


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh look what just turned up


----------



## Zelda

Tin Audio T1.
Here's something I'd have really liked if it wasn't for the awful fit. could give it a 5/5 rating, but for me 0/5 being useless...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-audio-t1.22966/reviews#review-20629

a different take from the T2, but still very nice sound


----------



## MAK1975

How does the HK6 match up to the iBasso IT04 and Fiio FH5?  Not sure if this has been discussed yet on this thread.

The FH5 and HK6 are at the same price point at around that $260 range.  The IT04 is roughly $230 more than the other 2, but sounds like it is worth the extra $$.  

The reason I ask is I am trying to decide whether to spend the extra dollars on the IT04 or save some money and purchase something like the HK6 or ToneKing T66S.  I realize the HK6 and Tonekings use all BAs vs. a hybrid BA +DD design like the FH5 and IT04's.  So that would affect the sound signature.  

The iBasso IT04 has received a lot of praise/hype from the HeadFi community, but I also see a lot of praise for some of these new Chi-Fi brands which can hold their own against the "Big Boys" for a lot less money.  These ChiFi brands also are creating IEMs with even more BAs than we have ever seen before 12BAs per size for instance with the NiceHCK DZ12s.  I realize more BAs doesn't mean better as they have to be tuned and crossed over correctly, etc.  

How does one choose with all of these options available?

I currently only have a few entry level IEMs (Shure SE215s and Fiio FH1s) so I am looking to add another higher end BA IEM for portable use with my Hiby R3 DAP, but also something I can use when stacked with my iFi Micro iDSD BL. The IT04 at $499 would be the most i want to spend right now.

I am thinking I want to add something other than the Fiio FH5, since i already have their FH1.  Something else to compliment the SE215s and FH1.

This thread has been very helpful in exploring and reviewing a lot of the ChiFi brands that I would have never even considered if it weren't for all of the great critical reviews and discussion.  

I am looking forward to Joker's review of the ToneKing T66s and how they compare to the T4s he reviewed.  Thanks Again!


----------



## geagle

MAK1975 said:


> How does the HK6 match up to the iBasso IT04 and Fiio FH5?
> This thread has been very helpful in exploring and reviewing a lot of the ChiFi brands that I would have never even considered if it weren't for all of the great critical reviews and discussion.
> 
> I am looking forward to Joker's review of the ToneKing T66s and how they compare to the T4s he reviewed.  Thanks Again!



@Dsnuts has all 3 (HK6, IT04, FH5), and he expressed his appreciation for all of them, so he might maybe chime in and tell you his comparative impressions. I don't have the FH5, so can't comment on those. 

Between the HK6 and the IT04, the IT04 are well worth the extra $$$, IMHO, no question in my mind. I like the HK6, but they are not my favorite IEMs. The IT04 is a lot more neutral and balanced, while not being "boring" (to my ears, at least). You may like the HK6, but I don't think that they are for everyone, it may come down to somebody's preferences. In order NOT to like the IT04, OTOH, I think one should have to be a clear extreme case - somebody who's clearly looking for some colored preference that HE really likes (hard basshead, etc etc, so unless something is colored in that direction, he won't like it).

I also have the Toneking T88K, and I was actually a bit disappointed in them, personally (I have the Shockwave III and the TO400s, still by TK, and I like both very much). I need to use them with some EQ, to remove some bass while boosting sub bass and treble, so that they don't sound a bit muffled, to my ears, which was very much NOT the case for the Shockwave III and the TO400s (but my hearing is somewaht impaired on high frequencies, so I'm pretty sure that what I hear is not what most people hear - I generally gravitate towards brighter 'phones, and it's very rare that they get to be TOO bright for me). With EQ, on the Cayin N6, they actually sound quite good... but I don't really like using EQ, in general . Since I don't have the T66s, I don't know how they are tuned... more like the T88K, or more like the Shockwave III. Hopefully Joker can tell you something about the T66s compared to the IT04.

One last possibility for your consideration might be the IMR R1... On Monday I got a pair of B stock ones directly from IMR for £250 (grade B+ - IMR sells their B-stock for between £225 and £350, depending on grade, from B- to A+, while non-B-stock they are £500), and they are really really good, IMHO... less neutral than the IT04, but very fun and interesting. And with filters you have some possibilities to tune them to your liking (I'm on the blue filter, at the moment, and they are burning in, so these are very first impressions - but there's a whole thread on them, and opinions are quite overwhelmingly positive, I would say). Plus, if you opt for B stock, they're quite a bit cheaper than the IT04  , which seemed as it might be a factor for you. Aesthetically, I can't really tell that they are B stock - only problem I had was with the stock cable, that was not working properly when it arrived (I exchanged it with another 0.78mm 2-pin one, and I was good to go).

Between the HK6 and the IMR R1 at a not-too-dissimilar price point, me, I'd definitely go with the IMR R1.


----------



## Dsnuts

MAK1975 said:


> How does the HK6 match up to the iBasso IT04 and Fiio FH5?  Not sure if this has been discussed yet on this thread.
> 
> The FH5 and HK6 are at the same price point at around that $260 range.  The IT04 is roughly $230 more than the other 2, but sounds like it is worth the extra $$.
> 
> ...



What type of sound signture or type of sound do you prefer? I can help you in the type of sound your after more based on preference.


----------



## MAK1975

geagle said:


> @Dsnuts has all 3 (HK6, IT04, FH5), and he expressed his appreciation for all of them, so he might maybe chime in and tell you his comparative impressions. I don't have the FH5, so can't comment on those.
> 
> Between the HK6 and the IT04, the IT04 are well worth the extra $$$, IMHO, no question in my mind. I like the HK6, but they are not my favorite IEMs. The IT04 is a lot more neutral and balanced, while not being "boring" (to my ears, at least). You may like the HK6, but I don't think that they are for everyone, it may come down to somebody's preferences. In order NOT to like the IT04, OTOH, I think one should have to be a clear extreme case - somebody who's clearly looking for some colored preference that HE really likes (hard basshead, etc etc, so unless something is colored in that direction, he won't like it).
> 
> ...


Geagle,  Thanks a lot for your detailed response.  The IMR R1 B-stock also looks like another great choice for an IEM.  The B stocks B+ grade are $327 USD which look like another great option.  I would prefer an IEM with MMCX connectors, instead of 2-pin, since all of my current IEMs use them and all of my after market cables are MMCX.  But it's not a deal breaker.  Do the IMRs ship standard with a 2-pin headphone cable with the B stocks or would I have to buy one separately? I assume they have a very nice fit?  Just for reference my Fiio FH1s and Shure SE215s both fit perfectly with the tips I use.

Yes, I know @Dsnuts has all 3 of those IEMs, so he'll I'm sure be able to provide a nice contrast between each of their sound.

I'm on the fence whether to save a couple months for the IT04s or just bite the bullet and purchase a $250+ Chi-Fi IEM right now.

At $499 the iBasso IT04 would be the most expensive ear phone in my entire collection.  More than any of my full size cans (HD-6XX, 58X Jubliee, ZMF Classics, Focal Spirit Classic, Audio Technica ATHESW9A, etc.)  So i guess I am expecting a lot, but probably shouldn't be comparing it to full size headphones.  Comparing Apples and Oranges!! I realize the beauty of having a great quality IEM that you can amp off a single DAP player rather than having to carry around a DAP stacked with a headphone amp required to power a lot of full size cans.

Too many choices, but unfortunately not enough budget for this hobby!!so i need to choose wisely!! Thanks.


----------



## MAK1975 (Aug 1, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> What type of sound signture or type of sound do you prefer? I can help you in the type of sound your after more based on preference.


I prefer something with a darker sound signature.  My perfect full size headphone would be the likes of an Audeze LCD-2C non-Fazor or LCD-3. (have heard both and love them but don't own yet) I love the bass impact on my ZMF (modded Fostex T50RP MKIIIs) and the slightly veiled mid-range of my Sennheiser HD6xxs.  Sorry I am using full size cans as a reference point, but I don't have many IEMs in my collection to use as a guide.

To me, my FH1s are a fun sounding IEM with a heavy emphasis on bass (basshead's dream), but lack the deeper/wider soundstage and midrange/highs clarity I am looking for.  I know for instance people have said the FH5s are more forward sounding in the vocals than other IEMs.  I like bass, but am not a total basshead as I very much enjoy my HD-6XXs. The 6XXs to me have very controlled bass, but it's rolled off and not overly heavy,  My ZMFs on the other hand are much hard hitting in the bass.  The impact is there, but it's still beautifully done.  A very nice contrast in my headphone collection. 

My favorite genres are Modern Pop, Jazz (female vocals, trumpet, and sax), Classical (esp, violin/piano concertos), and Rock.  Love acoustic guitar and the way some cans can really bring out the instrument separation of the strings in the music.

I don't know if that helps you, but trying to give you as much detail as I can based on my limited listening and small collection of IEMs.

Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 1, 2018)

IT04 is my current front runner in my collection. It is one of the best sounding earphones I have ever owned. Has a wide stage great imaging and detail all around, has great dynamics from treble to bass.

I would suspect the new HK8 will take over the HK6 for being fairly close in price range and even Jim at NiceHCK has told me it has more resolution over the HK6 so that being that I would imagine they are tuned similar to them. HK6 I still use in my rotation and they sound great to me but the only aspect they lack is the sub bass is a bit weak on them much like a lot of all BA iems.

Here is where the new Fiio FH5 comes in. There are actually some similarities to the FH5 and the HK6. Both have engaging full mid range but the FH5 having a nice dynamic to do bass duties does the bass end really well. Has that sub bass the HK6 is missing. Both have similar stage FH5 actually has a very solid alloy metal build that will last a long time. While the sound refinements don't quite reach the IT04 level. I think it is one of the better values in audio right now. I would go for the FH5 over the HK6 if your wanting an earphone sooner than later.

If you can save up and want something for the long haul. Something that is more closer to a refernce type level of sound the IT04 will do that and more for you.  IMR R1s have been getting great reviews from owners but I stay away from Bob. He can rename a company and resell whatever he likes. Will never buy from Bob. Anyone tied to the whole Trinity mess I will stay away from no matter how much they try to distance themselves from it.

Just read your post just now. FH5 seems to be what your looking for. The great thing about the new Fiio FH5 is that they change tonality and you can actually change the sound a bit using tips and cables much more so than most earphones.  They are comfortable to use for a long time and does not have a fatiguing sound. Very engaging actually.

The FH5 for the money is great value but the IT04 for the money is also a great value. Guys are selling their much more expensive IEMs on the IT04 thread after owning the IT04.

Your definitley not going to go wrong with either phone here but it is more a matter if you want an earphone now vs spending double to get that much higher end sound. That my friend is what you have to answer.


----------



## HungryPanda

Jim's new DT500 is a rather good revision over the DT300 (which I rather like). They just increase the sonics to a much more enjoyable level. NiceHck strikes again


----------



## geagle

MAK1975 said:


> Do the IMRs ship standard with a 2-pin headphone cable with the B stocks or would I have to buy one separately? I assume they have a very nice fit?  Just for reference my Fiio FH1s and Shure SE215s both fit perfectly with the tips I use.



Yes the IMR R1 do ship with a  cable (2-pin, 0.78mm)... the one that came with mine, though, was unfortunately defective: I tried to connect 2 DAPs to the R1 with cable attached, and both immediately shut down, as if the cable was somehow shorting the DAP. Thankfully the DAPs were both fine (though on one I had to reset the settings to factory default, as it was behaving a bit strangely, otherwise), and switching the cable to another cable I had was enough to enjoy the IEMs fully. Since I had another cable, would probably use a different cable than the one provided anyway to go balanced, and actually thought that what I got for £250 was very good value even WITHOUT the cable, I did not even contact IMR to complain about it and ask for a replacement... but from what people on the dedicated thread were saying, IMR seems to be very quick and corteous in their replies, and I'm pretty certain that any complaint would be handled in a satisfactory manner - it's just that if one actually NEEDS the cable (like you would), and if one should find him/herself in a situation like mine, I'm pretty sure that one would be thoroughly unhappy  (none of us wants to wait MORE before trying out new toys, once they arrive ...) .... Possible solution might be to ask IMR about the state of their B stock, and to maybe actually try out the cable before shipping them, citing that one heard that some cables might happen to be less than perfect  . 

Any 0.78mm 2-pin cable with straight terminations (NOT curved, as the holes in the IEMs are rotated 90° compared to the usual placement, so curved terminations end up being strange ) which are meant to go in a recessed socket will do though, so for lots of folks even a defective cable should not be a big problem (I understand that's not your case, though, unfortunately) 

Something like this is very fine (from a NiceHCK copper cable, which is what I'm currently using on them):





And the fit, I would say, is good... they are small and light, actually, quite a bit smaller and lighter than the IT04, say, and a little bit bigger and heavier than the Xelento (but not by all that much). I thought they'd be bigger  .I'm using Spiral Dots in L, on them, as I do with almost all my IEMs... They don't look to me like being picky/finicky, for fit.


----------



## Lurk650

@MAK1975 if you want to try the HK6 LMK, I can ship them out to you tomorrow. If you like them then we can work out a price. I've had mine for sale for a little while now. Not that I don't like them, just have other gear I'm using more.


----------



## MAK1975 (Aug 1, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> IT04 is my current front runner in my collection. It is one of the best sounding earphones I have ever owned. Has a wide stage great imaging and detail all around, has great dynamics from treble to bass.
> 
> I would suspect the new HK8 will take over the HK6 for being fairly close in price range and even Jim at NiceHCK has told me it has more resolution over the HK6 so that being that I would imagine they are tuned similar to them. HK6 I still use in my rotation and they sound great to me but the only aspect they lack is the sub bass is a bit weak on them much like a lot of all BA iems.
> 
> ...


Dsnuts I appreciate your well written response.  I think I am going to make it easy on myself and just get the FH5's for now and call it a day.  They are in the my price range and will be a step up from my Fiio FH1s which I already really enjoy. The FH1s I have fit so well.  My best fitting IEMs to date.  I already have multiple balanced MMCX cables to use with them so no need to invest in another cable type.  Plus Fiio is good with customer service.  If I have an issue under the warranty period they'll be easy to work with and generally have good quality control.  I can also get the FH5's on Amazon easily for $260 and not look back.

I am already dealing with Hiby on my new R3.  My 2.5mm balanced port is bad and I have to ship my DAP back to their China location to get it repaired or replaced. I'll hold off for now buying from AliExpress as i'm sure if there is a QC issue it's going to be a hassle to return.

I remember hearing about the Trinity Audio debacle from their Kicktstarter campaign.  Thanks for letting me know about Bob from IMR and his ties to Trinity Audio.  I'm going to steer clear of those bank robbers.

@Lurk650 Thanks for the generous offer to ship me your HK6s, but I'm going to pass on those for now. 

Thanks again for all of the advice.  You guys have way more knowledge on IEMs then I can ever hope to have.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think you will be happy with your choice. The FH5 has grown on me since getting them. They do have an excellent full bodied sound to them and is easy to drive. I think they will become very popular for the price and usability. I am seeing reports of them being Fiio's best earphones to date and I believe it.  

Look forward to see what you think of them once you get them.


----------



## hiflofi

Anybody able to measure the FR of their DZ12 or DZX? Interested in what kind of tuning they usually go for.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you get on Aliexpress.. NiceHCK web page and ask Jim. He might have a graph or two to show you.


----------



## hiflofi

Dsnuts said:


> If you get on Aliexpress.. NiceHCK web page and ask Jim. He might have a graph or two to show you.


Thanks will check it out


----------



## geagle

Dsnuts said:


> IMR R1s have been getting great reviews from owners but I stay away from Bob. He can *rename *a company and *resell *whatever he likes. Will never buy from Bob. Anyone tied to the whole Trinity mess I will stay away from no matter how much they try to distance themselves from it.





MAK1975 said:


> I remember hearing about the Trinity Audio debacle from their Kicktstarter campaign.  Thanks for letting me know about Bob from IMR and his ties to Trinity Audio.  I'm going to steer clear of those *bank robbers*.



I did not follow all the Trinity debacle, and I probably do not know all the details, nor did I lose any money with them, so this might be easier, for me. I did buy one IEM from them, which I did not like all that much, but it was cheap enough, and it was not a different experience from any other audio purchase that proves to be unsatisyfing. 

From all that I read on the IMR R1 thread, though, my understanding is that Bob, the man behind IMR, was an engineer at Trinity, and behind the good things happening there on the *technical *side. After Trinity went down he moved on to his own thing, which, from what I understand, may well be a one-man show or little more. And his product is, IMHO, brilliant. 

Though I get @Dsnuts's desire to stay away from anyone associated with Trinity, from my understanding (which may be flawed, of course), IMR is not a "renamed" Trinity, as Dsnuts said, and I don't think (but on this I'm a bit less sure, tbh - I lost interest in Trinity after my first experience, so did not follow much on what they were offering later) that they are "reselling" things from Trinity. I think that the IMR R1 is a new design Bob came up with, that wasn't already being offered by Trinity (it may have already been in his mind, of course, but I really don't think it was in Trinity's lineup, or legal ownership as even Intellectual property - or Trinity's lawyers would be all over IMR just to pay their own debts  ).  Situation, I think, is a bit like what the Wizard did with Noble after leaving Heir, though that parting was for personal reasons, rather than motivated by financial trouble at the original company, which then spilled on its customers (making it a bit easier to handle on the Wizard's part, I'd guess ). 

So, while I really do understand the "once-bitten-twice-shy" decision on Dsnuts's part, I also don't think that holding Bob *responsible *for what the people at Trinity on the financial/managing side did is actually fair.... sounds sort of like "the sins of the fathers" ... Me, I think that everybody should be judged on his/her own merits  . 

If I'm wrong, I apologize (though I'll keep on enjoying my IMR R1s , now that I bought them) ... if I'm right, saying "renaming" and "reselling", as Ds did, is misleading, as it leads to people like @MAK1975 to identify IMR with "those bank robbers". (the bolds in the original comments are of course mine - to highlight what troubled me with them  )

That said, I'm sure that the FH5 will be good for you @MAK1975 ... from what I read, and from your description of your tastes, they do sound right up your alley  .


----------



## Lurk650

There is two Trinity threads detailing the truth about Bob and his involvement in TAE (hint: he is/was actually an owner along with his wife). Let's keep it in that thread though to not detract here.

I luckily only lost about $30 in currency exchange when I cancelled my PM6. Glad that was it.


----------



## geagle

Lurk650 said:


> There is two Trinity threads detailing the truth about Bob and his involvement in TAE (hint: he is/was actually an owner along with his wife). Let's keep it in that thread though to not detract here.
> 
> I luckily only lost about $30 in currency exchange when I cancelled my PM6. Glad that was it.



Thanks for the heads-up - though there often is a difference between "the owner", with decision powers, and minority shareholders - and since you said that Bob and his wife were both in the category of being "an" owner, it seems to me that they probably had a stake in the company to keep them motivated, rather than also running the company... which leads back to holding a technical person responsible for what the managing/financial guys did..

Anyway, I'll enjoy my IMR R1s, NOT dedicate a lot more time to forensic investigations, leave it at that and keep silent  .


----------



## Zelda

Short impressions and photos on this budget extra cable from *Penon Audio*. Link is *here* and costs just ~$16.


​
Silver plated cooper wire with thin but well covered strands. Typical twisted 4-wire setup, which is soft enough with little memory effect if a bit springy. Build quality is very nice with metal (aluminum) large straight plug with carbon fiber look, y-split and round slider that runs smoothly up to the MMCX plugs. The MMCX connectors are well covered in the aluminum short shells with no memory wire or fixed tubes to act as guides, so can be used cable down with no problem.

 

​
The MMCX connection is quite good even though they do not look like using a special type and attach tight enough to the IEM socket without rotating unnecessarily. They are a bit hard to detach so some extra care should be taken.

In terms of sound quality, there were almost no changes if any. No coloration or different tonality if only a tiny bit brighter at the treble region with some darker tuned IEMs, and maybe a less natural texture if going to be very picky. Volume match is the same too, so no different rated impedance than standard.

 

​


----------



## Dsnuts

geagle said:


> Thanks for the heads-up - though there often is a difference between "the owner", with decision powers, and minority shareholders - and since you said that Bob and his wife were both in the category of being "an" owner, it seems to me that they probably had a stake in the company to keep them motivated, rather than also running the company... which leads back to holding a technical person responsible for what the managing/financial guys did..
> 
> Anyway, I'll enjoy my IMR R1s, NOT dedicate a lot more time to forensic investigations, leave it at that and keep silent  .



Glad your enjoying the R1s .Those seem to be a good one. Bob is talented guy. knows his sound. Who knows what the truth behind the trinity mess really was but for me there are just too many choices out there in earphone land and Trinity with the likes of Light Harmonics are guilty of pulling a fast one on the people that they need to do good by so for me at least I learned a very valuable lesson. I was one of the lucky ones that finally ended up getting my Hunters. But I know there are too many guys that are still waiting for whatever they bought from them. Never again will I do a preorder for goods not made yet. That goes for crowd funding as well. 



Zelda said:


> Short impressions and photos on this budget extra cable from *Penon Audio*. Link is *here* and costs just ~$16.
> 
> ​
> Silver plated cooper wire with thin but well covered strands. Typical twisted 4-wire setup, which is soft enough with little memory effect if a bit springy. Build quality is very nice with metal (aluminum) large straight plug with carbon fiber look, y-split and round slider that runs smoothly up to the MMCX plugs. The MMCX connectors are well covered in the aluminum short shells with no memory wire or fixed tubes to act as guides, so can be used cable down with no problem.
> ...



I have this cable. Decent for the money but I find it a bit too flimsy for me. Otherwise it sounds good.


----------



## geagle

Dsnuts said:


> . I was one of the lucky ones that finally ended up getting my Hunters. But I know there are too many guys that are still waiting for whatever they bought from them. Never again will I do a preorder for goods not made yet. That goes for crowd funding as well.



Got burned by the Adel Indiegogo 2016 campaign, myself... I know the feeling, unfortunately


----------



## Dsnuts

I actually like the Hunters. They aren't too shabby. I would imagine them being a lesser R1. Bob definitely knows how to tune an earphone, I would imagine he will continue to make good sounding product. 

Competition is getting fierce however.


----------



## crabdog

I'm quite a fan of the TIA Master (with green fitlers) - not to be confused with the earlier Phantom Master which I didn't like at all.


----------



## geagle

Yeah, lots of good choices, at very good prices for what's on offer. Good time to be in the hobby .


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I'm quite a fan of the TIA Master (with green fitlers) - not to be confused with the earlier Phantom Master which I didn't like at all.


TAE?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have deserted Bob and Jim NiceHCK is the man now  (in the iem world anyway)


----------



## hiflofi

Any Chinese reviews for the DZ-12 and DZ-14? I'm hoping to Google Translate some reviews so I can an idea of what their impressions are.
Cannot find em on Taobao or anything (honestly don't know which search terms to use either).


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> TAE?


Trinity Audio Engineering


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the GT3 is up! Enjoy.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi



​


----------



## Dsnuts

hiflofi said:


> Any Chinese reviews for the DZ-12 and DZ-14? I'm hoping to Google Translate some reviews so I can an idea of what their impressions are.
> Cannot find em on Taobao or anything (honestly don't know which search terms to use either).



I am the only person on this planet that owns a DZ12. Lol. They sound great and I do enjoy them but they take 2nd place to my IT04. Spend less and get a higher end sounding earphone in the IT04. More drivers don't mean better sound in this case. DZ12 has a big bold forward large signature and has one of the largest sound stages for earphones I have ever heard but the IT04 has better treble, sound more refined and are better balanced with even better bass.  DZ12 for a no named product is actually worth the price to get a pair however I would be lying if I said they are superior over the IT04.  

If you find the more multi BA earphones on the nets. Look into the 18BA earphone that should be the mother of most BAs per housing on another site on aliexpress. From what little information I have seen about the mystery OEM manufacturer that makes these multi BA earphones this 18BA earphone seems to be made by the same folks as the NiceHCK phones.


----------



## chinmie

I've heard of the IMR R1. not too impressed on the sound though.  maybe just not my cup of tea


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Trinity Audio Engineering


You said TIA so wasn't sure if you meant TAE


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> You said TIA so wasn't sure if you meant TAE


Oh, sorry. I've been mixing Head-Fi with extreme late nights lately


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> I am the only person on this planet that owns a DZ12. Lol. They sound great and I do enjoy them but they take 2nd place to my IT04. Spend less and get a higher end sounding earphone in the IT04. More drivers don't mean better sound in this case. DZ12 has a big bold forward large signature and has one of the largest sound stages for earphones I have ever heard but the IT04 has better treble, sound more refined and are better balanced with even better bass.  DZ12 for a no named product is actually worth the price to get a pair however I would be lying if I said they are superior over the IT04.
> 
> If you find the more multi BA earphones on the nets. Look into the 18BA earphone that should be the mother of most BAs per housing on another site on aliexpress. From what little information I have seen about the mystery OEM manufacturer that makes these multi BA earphones this 18BA earphone seems to be made by the same folks as the NiceHCK phones.



there's the CTZ42 for usd1.8 or so from taobao, if you want more BAs, lol. As the name implies, its 21BA per side.


----------



## hiflofi

Zerohour88 said:


> there's the CTZ42 for usd1.8 or so from taobao, if you want more BAs, lol. As the name implies, its 21BA per side.


Do you know the tuning for that thing? A frequency response at all?


----------



## Zerohour88

hiflofi said:


> Do you know the tuning for that thing? A frequency response at all?



there were more info on the old listing for it, but seems CTZ is cleaning up their official store and as a result, there's no more FR info on any of their offerings


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just realized I have 4 Sonin BAs in my DZ12. Lol. I was told by Jim that they were Knowles. He doesn't even know what drivers are in these things. I took some magnifying glasses and was taking a good look at the drivers in this thing.  I see the Sonin symbol on 2 of the dual BA drivers. The rest of them are not labeled it seems. Could be Knowles or Chinese BAs. Much like this pic here.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 4, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> there's the CTZ42 for usd1.8 or so from taobao, if you want more BAs, lol. As the name implies, its 21BA per side.



Lol. These have to be heavy in the ears not to mention your gonna have to have some dumbo ears to have these stuffed in them.  21BAs are over the top. I have to admit as crazy as this thing looks. It does beg the question how exactly does a 21 BA earphone sound like?. I would imagine these would be a nightmare to tune correct.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> So I just realized I have 4 Sonin BAs in my DZ12. Lol. I was told by Jim that they were Knowles. He doesn't even know what drivers are in these things. I took some magnifying glasses and was taking a good look at the drivers in this thing.  I see the Sonin symbol on 2 of the dual BA drivers. The rest of them are not labeled it seems. Could be Knowles or Chinese BAs. Much like this pic here.


It's not really surprising that Jim doesn't know which BA's are in all the different OEM IEMs he sells. Having Sonion drivers shouldn't really be a bad thing though. I believe some of the Trinity IEMs used Sonion drivers.


----------



## Dsnuts

This reinforces the fact that he is just a middleman for these IEMs he sells on his site. These seem to be no different than what the "other" vendors sell. They look the same, have same configurations, same specs,  even wording descriptions are the same. 

Something new for me.  I am gonna get my HD58x from massdrop today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is dangerous reading the thread for these. I figured I got nothing to loose by checking them out. So much craziness about how these sound. I am looking forward to hearing these. Will let you all know how they sound.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> This reinforces the fact that he is just a middleman for these IEMs he sells on his site. These seem to be no different than what the "other" vendors sell. They look the same, have same configurations, same specs,  even wording descriptions are the same.
> 
> Something new for me.  I am gonna get my HD58x from massdrop today.
> 
> ...


Just got these the other day! As my first open-back headphone, I love them a lot. They’re so full sounding and complete, as well as being decently easy to drive (as far as I’m aware). The Shanling M0 drives them adequately, I think, and they sound pretty good through the balanced output on my ES100.


----------



## Dsnuts

People on that thread are comparing these to much higher end Sennheisers and other higher end cans. For the money I think they will be a good one will see very soon. I have seen hype on threads but that thread is another level. Lol.  Cant wait to give em a go. 
Last Sennheiser can I owned was the HD630VB. Was ok but 2 things that bothered me about them. The sound was good but that variable bass in theory should have worked out better. Turn that bass up and it sounds almost disjointed from bass to the mids.  The lean dry sound didn't do them much justice either. Then there was the fit. They were comfy but they look like your wearing large cans on your head. Much more so than other headphones. They had to go. 

These on the other hand look like the HD6 series and supposedly the sound is better than the cost. I am all about it.  Gonna go pick em up now actually. Will be back with some thoughts.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 4, 2018)

I started listening to them on my N5ii on high gain and it has plenty of power for the HD58x then I threw them on my black label. They don't sound like open cans to me more like a good vended closed or semi open. Good dynamics and has a non fatiguing sound. I like em already much more than my old HD630VBs. Decent bass punch with good mid range presence. Sub bass has surprising rumble. Lol. Highs are a bit delicate sounding out of the box. I am hoping the highs open up a bit with some burn in. They have a warm tilt to tonality. Thus far I am impressed.

I have to say this was $150 well worthy of purchase. Sound imaging is starting to take shape a bit more since open listen. Will give them dynamics a good spanking and see where these go. Now to get a good balanced cable.

Lucky I was able to nab the last 2.5mm balanced cable here on the bay.




I have been eyeing this cable ever since purchase.

These cables are very nice. My ATH-IM03 balanced cable is made out of the same stuff in 16 cores.

Don't know if any of you guys were looking into getting some cans. But I can't think of a better one at this price. Lol.


----------



## B9Scrambler

KZ's new five balanced armature earphone, the AS10, has exceeded my expectations; https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/08/04/kz-as10-first-look/

  ​


----------



## SilverLodestar

B9Scrambler said:


> KZ's new five balanced armature earphone, the AS10, has exceeded my expectations; https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/08/04/kz-as10-first-look/
> 
> ​


Props to KZ for making an all BA IEM that finally seems to address my major issues with their stuff (boomy, sloppy bass, recessed mids, and fatiguing highs). I haven’t bought a KZ earphone since the ED9, which started my whole adventure into chi-fi almost exactly a year ago, so I’m pretty tempted to try these out. 

I just have a couple questions: how do the mids compare to the T2, are they more neutral than something like the ZS6, and do they seem to be source dependent/picky because of the BAs? You’ve definitely piqued my interest and I think I’m willing to give KZ a second chance!


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> I started listening to them on my N5ii on high gain and it has plenty of power for the HD58x then I threw them on my black label. They don't sound like open cans to me more like a good vended closed or semi open. Good dynamics and has a non fatiguing sound. I like em already much more than my old HD630VBs. Decent bass punch with good mid range presence. Sub bass has surprising rumble. Lol. Highs are a bit delicate sounding out of the box. I am hoping the highs open up a bit with some burn in. They have a warm tilt to tonality. Thus far I am impressed.
> 
> I have to say this was $150 well worthy of purchase. Sound imaging is starting to take shape a bit more since open listen. Will give them dynamics a good spanking and see where these go. Now to get a good balanced cable.
> 
> ...



There's one fine looking cable. Although for the life of me I couldn't find any mention of length…

Been waffling on whether I should get a pair of HD58x myself, but finally caved earlier this week. Been a gods age since I've owned any Senns and the impressions I've read here and on DIYAH made it too hard to resist. Eventually I plan on doing the mods Solderdude cooked up - supposedly takes the 58x to near HD660 levels


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> This reinforces the fact that he is just a middleman for these IEMs he sells on his site. These seem to be no different than what the "other" vendors sell. They look the same, have same configurations, same specs,  even wording descriptions are the same.
> 
> Something new for me.  I am gonna get my HD58x from massdrop today.
> 
> ...




Nice Ds, but you have gotten the HD6XX. Can't say it the best sounding headphone I own right now, but it's my favorite! It stay on my ears when listening through headphones. I can say it's the best sounding headphone I own for the price (and one of the best sounding, period).


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> People on that thread are comparing these to much higher end Sennheisers and other higher end cans. For the money I think they will be a good one will see very soon. I have seen hype on threads but that thread is another level. Lol.  Cant wait to give em a go.
> Last Sennheiser can I owned was the HD630VB. Was ok but 2 things that bothered me about them. The sound was good but that variable bass in theory should have worked out better. Turn that bass up and it sounds almost disjointed from bass to the mids.  The lean dry sound didn't do them much justice either. Then there was the fit. They were comfy but they look like your wearing large cans on your head. Much more so than other headphones. They had to go.
> 
> These on the other hand look like the HD6 series and supposedly the sound is better than the cost. I am all about it.  Gonna go pick em up now actually. Will be back with some thoughts.



Nice! 

My pair should be waiting for me when I get back from Spain by next weekend. 

I've got several other Sennheisers (HD558, 569, 598, 650, 700 and 800S) so should be able to do some comparison. If the thread is right I should just sell all the others  

I personally find the HD650 to be a bit too rolled of in both ends and a bit too warm for my liking (although their midrange is wonderful). I'm hoping for the HD58X to fix these issues.


----------



## menuki

I hope it's okay to copy my post from the Chinese IEM thread because this applies here as well:

So my dear Head-Fiers, it has been about 3-4 weeks now since I've received the 650$ Hisenior Flagship the T12U.

My initial reactions and impressions stated, that I found them to be perfect, which might've just been a honeymoon phase thing, right? Well, it feels like the honeymoon phase won't stop anytime soon. I still perceive the sound they produce to be perfect, not the mention the flawless build quality and comfort.

These have such a full and round bass which hits hard, like really hard depending on the genre but NEVER get into the territory of being too much. BA only IEMs may be bass light? Nope, not these. Hisenior had to implement a tiny little hole just beneath the IEM so they won't reach bass-head territory. This hole in return makes the IEM listenable for hours on end, because it generally relieves pressure - You see something similar in the much more expensive Audio64 products.

Really, nothing ever really sticks out enough to become annoying, they sound smooth, coherent and unbelievable. 12BAs per side doing their magic. It's just the icing on the cake that I'm fully aware which BAs have been built into this IEM exactly due to the transparency Hisenior provides. They have nothing to hide. (Not the ACTUAL transparency of the IEM, lol, their website always tells you which BAs are being used, no matter what IEM)

Just for comparison, I also own the NiceHCK flagship with 14BAs per side, and while these may have the fuller mids due to 8BAs used just for this frequency, they can't beat the T12U in bass response, smoothness, neutralness and build quality as well as comfort. Don't get me wrong, the NiceHCK are very comfy, still sound amazing, may become sibilant at times though and the T12U is quite a lot smaller, even though they "only" have 2BAs less per side.

There you have it, my dearest recommendations to anyone looking for a semi-customizable or fully custom flagship IEM at a very very affordable price with a sound that tops anything I've had so far in my headphone inventory. Easily.

You cannot believe how much I wish people would be way more aware of the amazing IEMs Hisenior produces. The B8U which I've owned already blew me away, but the T12U just make live more worth living - This is not exaggerated the slightest, they just sound so amazing...

Beautiful:




They have a ton of design options to choose from, I decided for light blue and pink, plus the clockwork design *drool*

Frequency graph from Hisenior:




I'm NOT affiliated with Hisenior in any way what so ever, but this may be interesting to some!

From the FR I expected smooth treble, balanced mids, and some sweet sweet bass. This is EXACTLY what I got, so sometimes these are actually very helpful to get an idea how a headphone may sound.


----------



## peter123

menuki said:


> I hope it's okay to copy my post from the Chinese IEM thread because this applies here as well:
> 
> So my dear Head-Fiers, it has been about 3-4 weeks now since I've received the 650$ Hisenior Flagship the T12U.
> 
> ...



Very nice impression, congratulations on your purchase! 

I know this is a long shot by you haven't by any chance heard the LZ Big Dipper? I'd be curious to see how the two compare as I find the BD to be on another level than all the other IEMs I've heard but as everyone else here I'm always looking for the next step up


----------



## menuki (Aug 5, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Very nice impression, congratulations on your purchase!
> 
> I know this is a long shot by you haven't by any chance heard the LZ Big Dipper? I'd be curious to see how the two compare as I find the BD to be on another level than all the other IEMs I've heard but as everyone else here I'm always looking for the next step up



Thank you very much! Sadly not. :x I wish I would have aaaaaall the IEMs in the world to give anyone a comparison who asks for it haha. 

What is the general signature of this IEM? It's a very interesting concept, being able to just change the frequencies with a slider, is that how it works?  Also, do you perchance know which BAs exactly are built into them? If yes, I'd be able to compare them directly to the BAs built into the T12U, although it's of course still a matter of tuning and not entirely the quality of the BAs, but one could get a feel for it. 

EDIT:

I just read that the LZ might be a bit bass light? If you miss some bass in the LZ, then the T12U is definitely a safe bet!


----------



## manukmanohar (Aug 5, 2018)

So, finally, me and fellow enthusiasts, were able to meet. The main focus was to try out the different IEM's, we had between ourselves: *Massdrop Plus, Nicehck Hk6, Magaosi X3, KR06-06, CA Andromeda, Tinaudio T2, Magaosi K5, Rose BR5*.

Of the lot, Magaosi K5 couldn't make it. (although we've heard it earlier).I'll try to summarize what was the general consensus/my impressions (there were 3 of us). We didn't listen much to CA Andromeda much this time (had spent quite a while, previous meetup), but undoubtedly it was definitely superior overall. Very impressed with the soundstage depth, and treble, in particular.

Amongst the mid-range IEM's, Massdrop Plus impressed the most . Again, keep in mind that, with LG v20 which had a high OI, it was reported to be very bassy. But switching to GO2A/Earstudio ES100, made it overall the best sounding-IEM.  Rose BR5, was very good, and had very good extension both in treble and bass, had bigger soundstage, and aggressive mids (which only I amongst the 3 found to result in grating vocals, leading to a bit artificiality in sound for me.) But again, others didn't have this observation. Rose BR5 served up lots of micro-details, but overall massdrop plus had a more cohesive sound. Although the soundstage width was not much, compared to HK6 or Rose BR5, it had surprisingly good depth. This coupled with the warmth in mids, plus good sub-bass made it the most preferred IEM amongst the 3 of us. (although one still preferred BR5 over Massdrop plus overall)

Nicehck HK6 was reported to be pretty good. (I have complete 400+ hours burn in, by now, not sure if it has made a difference; I have got ML Spiral dots which fit me perfectly which has made a difference). Good vocal reproduction, and bass (in some tracks, the mid-bass still was a bit too much), very good soundstage, but lacking in extension a bit, was the comment.  Overall, between HK6 and X3, it was a mixed opinion. The general consensus was that Magaosi X3 and K5 are quite similar. X3 had better extension in bass (making it slightly dark sounding, coupled with the smooth treble w/ rolloff, and more bass impact, while K5's lack of bass extension made the mids more prominent. However X3 definitely was faster as well.


In the budget IEM's, definitely Tinaudio T2 with the bass vent mod (and foam tips to tame the treble peaks), took the cake. It delivered an overall warm sound, with good bass impact, while still having engaging mids. While it was lacking in resolution compared to the other higher-end IEM's it was a pleasure listening to them. KR06 was a bit too bassy in the stock configuration; surprisingly in this case, sealing up the vents made it less bassier and overall more balanced. But, overall i think T2 still is better. (with foam tips plus bass vent mod).


----------



## superuser1

Personally i would avoid the FH5.. elevated bass to the extent of interring with micro-details for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't get that on my pair. They are very tip and cable dependent more than any other iem I have ever owned. If you demoed it I can see that but if you own it using your own tips and a silver cable. They sound pretty good actually.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I don't get that on my pair. They are very tip and cable dependent more than any other iem I have ever owned. If you demoed it I can see that but if you own it using your own tips and a silver cable. They sound pretty good actually.


I was actually coming from the IT04 which IMO is better sounding overall.
I just demoed the Erkoling and tried the FH5 after that. Perhaps that's the reason my conclusions are thus.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 5, 2018)

Saw these a while back...http://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/in_ear/ha_xc70bt/




JVC was putting out an "XX" total wireless solution. An obvious answer to AT's similar model, the CKS7TW. The JVC seem to be a bit better looking and have a trick or two the AT doesn't have but both are pretty lame for 2018 standards. An August 2018 release with only 3 hours of battery life before using the charging case. $150 and no aptX just SBC and AAC. The excitement dwindles but I saw they are releasing them in tandem with a headphone...




Not too into XX headphones as of late I ignored them for a while. Then I decided to take a closer look at them...
http://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/on_ear/ha_xp50bt/ and these do look like something...





Solid looking pads and padding along with the S400 inspired red accent ring along with a smart rubber outside surface to help them stay free from damage...




They seem to have all the bells and whistles. 206 grams is light enough, 3.5mm cable in, Bass on/off button for two sound profiles in wireless mode with their internal amp, 40 hours battery life with 10 minutes quick charge for 3 hours of use. Unlike their in-ear brother they do give us aptX. They promise ultimate bass, while unlikely, it may be their best in the XX so far. Going down to 6Hz now down from previous low of 8Hz and a good spread of 6-23,000 in the F.R. The old boys like the S500 or Elation had only a 15 or 16 spread in total extension so these seem to have a slight overall extension edge albeit shifted towards the bass side.

They also have NFC which can be convenient and, according to the manual http://manual3.jvckenwood.com/accessory/headphones/contents/ha-xp50bt/en/index.php, NFC will also turn off the headphones(not just disconnect) which is pretty nice. Also the 111 sens. is very nice for 32ohm can. I like higher sensitivity cans as portables.

I'll probably get a pair of these and can see a possible little renaissance of the S400/500 days for something like this since it has a lot going for it provided they did a good job on the sound and the tuning of the two sound profiles. Certainly about time for them to release another on-ear winner. Hopefully they will be!


----------



## peter123

menuki said:


> Thank you very much! Sadly not. :x I wish I would have aaaaaall the IEMs in the world to give anyone a comparison who asks for it haha.
> 
> What is the general signature of this IEM? It's a very interesting concept, being able to just change the frequencies with a slider, is that how it works?  Also, do you perchance know which BAs exactly are built into them? If yes, I'd be able to compare them directly to the BAs built into the T12U, although it's of course still a matter of tuning and not entirely the quality of the BAs, but one could get a feel for it.
> 
> ...



Don't we all wish that we could hear everything  

The Big Dipper is true to the true to the LZ house sound in offering a slightly V-shaped sound (more or less depending on how the switches are set) with a very entertaining presentation. The Big Dipper does this while still offering extremely crisp and clear sound with great resolution. Overall I'd still call it a fairly well balanced pair of IEM's. What they're not is full and lush (I'd rather say that they're crisp and clear) but bass is still enough to give them great drive and I don't really miss anything other than a bit more impact in the deepest subbass (the A5 are extremely good at this). Maybe it does take a DD to get there? From the graph you posted on the T12U here (this is hard to say for sure though as the scale of the Hz is not visible) and the B8U in the other thread it does actually look as if the Big Dipper (with the bass switch on) has less subbass roll off than both but as you said in the other thread yourself the graph does not always tell the whole story. 

Unfortunately I do not know (or were able to find out when I was reviewing the Big Dipper) what drivers they use. I do have a transparent pair though so now that you mention it I might be able to figure it out when I'm back home from my holiday.


----------



## menuki (Aug 5, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Don't we all wish that we could hear everything
> 
> The Big Dipper is true to the true to the LZ house sound in offering a slightly V-shaped sound (more or less depending on how the switches are set) with a very entertaining presentation. The Big Dipper does this while still offering extremely crisp and clear sound with great resolution. Overall I'd still call it a fairly well-balanced pair of IEM's. What they're not is full and lush (I'd rather say that they're crisp and clear) but bass is still enough to give them great drive and I don't really miss anything other than a bit more impact in the deepest sub bass (the A5 are extremely good at this). Maybe it does take a DD to get there? From the graph you posted on the T12U here (this is hard to say for sure though as the scale of the Hz is not visible) and the B8U in the other thread it does actually look as if the Big Dipper (with the bass switch on) has less sub bass roll off than both but as you said in the other thread yourself the graph does not always tell the whole story.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know (or were able to find out when I was reviewing the Big Dipper) what drivers they use. I do have a transparent pair though so now that you mention it I might be able to figure it out when I'm back home from my holiday.



Well, I can definitely add that the T12U doesn't have a V-Shaped signature to my ears. You might think otherwise looking at the graph, but on my PC alongside the Xonar STX, I never ever miss Mid quantity what so ever. Although this may depend on the source again, but then they won't sound V-Shaped but rather just have more bass quantity than Mids. Even when driven by my phone which gives them a more bassy signature, the mids always stand out with clear distinction. Again, I dearly attribute this to the BA separation nature (4BAs = Bass, 4BAs = Mids - seperated with a crossover).  Regarding sub-bass, the T12U does deliver quite some rumble.. Maybe not DD rumble, but I have to add again, I never miss sub-bass, whereas on the B8U I definitely did. In terms of bass, the T12U and B8U are night and day in difference even though this is not really to be seen from the graphs alone.

I don't know if you've heard the IMR R1, but I prefer the bass that the T12U provide since at times the R1 just feels too overwhelming in the bass region and to me, the R1 is definitely a V-Shaped IEM, which is why I prefer the T12U even more. I'm hard pressed to not call the T12U extremely neutral while still remaining a fudge ton of musicality!

What is also very interesting too, is that I can mix with them in Ableton, listen to the same mix on my very expensive set of professional studio speakers, and the mix just translates so well... It sounds like it should sound, balanced, which is something I haven't been able to achieve before with any IEM. To some, this may be a bit far-fetched, to me this is rather perfect since they just seem to play along so well. Oh and btw. the studio speakers are known to be very neutral sounding!


----------



## peter123

menuki said:


> Well, I can definitely add that the T12U doesn't have a V-Shaped signature to my ears. You might think otherwise looking at the graph, but on my PC alongside the Xonar STX, I never ever miss Mid quantity what so ever. Although this may depend on the source again, but then they won't sound V-Shaped but rather just have more bass quantity than Mids. Even when driven by my phone which gives them a more bassy signature, the mids always stand out with clear distinction. Again, I dearly attribute this to the BA separation nature (4BAs = Bass, 4BAs = Mids - seperated with a crossover).  Regarding sub-bass, the T12U does deliver quite some rumble.. Maybe not DD rumble, but I have to add again, I never miss sub-bass, whereas on the B8U I definitely did. In terms of bass, the T12U and B8U are night and day in difference even though this is not really to be seen from the graphs alone.
> 
> I don't know if you've heard the IMR R1, but I prefer the bass that the T12U provide since at times the R1 just feels too overwhelming in the bass region and to me, the R1 is definitely a V-Shaped IEM, which is why I prefer the T12U even more. I'm hard pressed to not call the T12U extremely neutral while still remaining a fudge ton of musicality!
> 
> What is also very interesting too, is that I can mix with them in Ableton, listen to the same mix on my very expensive set of professional studio speakers, and the mix just translates so well... It sounds like it should sound, balanced, which is something I haven't been able to achieve before with any IEM. To some, this may be a bit far-fetched, to me this is rather perfect since they just seem to play along so well. Oh and btw. the studio speakers are known to be very neutral sounding!



Unfortunately I haven't heard the R1 but I've got several other Trinity IEM's so I don't doubt that the R1 is V-shaped as well

Here's the graph for the Big Dipper with both bass and mid switch on (courtesy of @Brooko), this is the way I use them most of the time:



 

As I said perceive them as very well balanced when listening to them, especially bass is very well behaved and does never overshadowed the other frequencies. Still from the graph they're slightly V-shaped.....

The fact that the Hz is missing on the axis on the T12U graph makes it impossible to compare them though. I'd still expect the T12U to have a more present lower midrange and less energy in the upper midrange so they're probably quite different sounding. Unfortunately this also makes them interesting for me


----------



## menuki

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't heard the R1 but I've got several other Trinity IEM's so I don't doubt that the R1 is V-shaped as well
> 
> Here's the graph for the Big Dipper with both bass and mid switch on (courtesy of @Brooko), this is the way I use them most of the time:
> 
> ...



Hahaha, sorry Peter, this is embarrassing. I actually took a snippet from their product page and forgot to include the HZ below:


----------



## peter123

menuki said:


> Hahaha, sorry Peter, this is embarrassing. I actually took a snippet from their product page and forgot to include the HZ below:



No worries, I just thought maybe the manufacturer didn't put it on there (wouldn't be the first time). 

Now it's indeed easier to compare, thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> I was actually coming from the IT04 which IMO is better sounding overall.
> I just demoed the Erkoling and tried the FH5 after that. Perhaps that's the reason my conclusions are thus.



Oh yea FH5 is not a good one for actually figuring out in a demo pair. They need some TLC in the form of tips and cables. They change tonality with every cable I tried them with and sound profile can change with tips as well. I thought the A5 was the most finicky in terms of tips and cables I think those have met their match when it comes to external factors shaping the sound. 

They also have a shallow fit so if not using a longer tip can have some negative effects on the sound that I have found out. So while I feel the sound is definitely worthy of purchase the stuff Fiio provides with them are not exactly optimal.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 5, 2018)

So I just popped on my HD58x on my head since leaving them on the burn in last night. WHOLY smokes!

Well I can safely say these have to be the best sounding $150 of money I have ever spent on my life. I was thinking if these are an absolute must buy in the headphone game. Last night to be honest I thought they sounded a bit dull but I was not going to judge them quite yet. I heard their potential but not quite realized.

Overnight burn in and the dynamics now just pop. I am completely surprised by what I am hearing. In comparison I thought these sounded a bit like the old Fidelio X1 I used to own. But oh man these leave those cans in it's wake. These sound clean has some smoothness yet not overly done. Very dynamic sounding. Not a good bass end but a great bass end for being semi open. Treble is crisp yet not over cooked. Mids on these things have some of that HD6 series magic. Oh man I can't believe what I am hearing from these things and what I payed for them.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So I just popped on my HD58x on my head since leaving them on the burn in last night. WHOLY smokes!
> 
> Well I can safely say these have to be the best sounding $150 of money I have ever spent on my life. I was thinking if these are an absolute must buy in the headphone game. Last night to be honest I thought they sounded a bit dull but I was not going to judge them quite yet. I heard their potential but not quite realized.
> 
> Overnight burn in and the dynamics now just pop. I am completely surprised by what I am hearing. In comparison I thought these sounded a bit like the old Fidelio X1 I used to own. But oh man these leave those cans in it's wake. These sound clean has some smoothness yet not overly done. Very dynamic sounding. Not a good bass end but a great bass end for being semi open. Treble is crisp yet not over cooked. Mids on these things have some of that HD6 series magic. Oh man I can't believe what I am hearing from these things and what I payed for them.



CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY PAIR!!

Did I say that loud enough  

Seriously though, don't think I've read one bad impression on them so I'm pretty hyped to hear them for myself. I'm really glad your enjoying them though, keep the impressions coming. 

I actually start wishing for my vacation to end, how sick is that ha ha.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 5, 2018)

Ya I thought the hype was crazy on these things but now I can fully understand why guys are buying multiple pairs. I can't think of anything I have heard that comes close to sound in the price range. I know it is easier to say "for their price." But from what I am hearing these things just sound awesome regardless of price. I can now understand the hype these things have.

It sounds like a too good to be true scenario but that is actually correct. They do sound too good to be true. Lol. Unbelievable what I am hearing from these cans. These don't have the resolution of my DT1990 pros but they have their own sound all together. Very enjoyable tuning on them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Somebody buy this guys HD58x for $135 already. Lol. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hd58x-for-sale.885302/#post-14404651


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I thought the hype was crazy on these things but now I can fully understand why guys are buying multiple pairs. I can't think of anything I have heard that comes close to sound in the price range. I know it is easier to say "for their price." But from what I am hearing these things just sound awesome regardless of price. I can now understand the hype these things have.
> 
> It sounds like a too good to be true scenario but that is actually correct. They do sound too good to be true. Lol. Unbelievable what I am hearing from these cans. These don't have the resolution of my DT1990 pros but they have their own sound all together. Very enjoyable tuning on them.



Yeah, I actually signed up for the original drop months ago but then I got cold feet doubting they would add anything new in my collection and pulled out. 

Then I saw the hype and when they released the rest of the batch with shipping in just a couple of days resistance was futile an I was assimilated by the Borg (or was it the hype?)......


----------



## PacoBdn

Dsnuts said:


> I can't say what Pandas DT300 sound like but I am just talking about my review pair. I can see the QC being much more tighter on a paid pair vs the review pair I got.
> 
> This has happened to me before. My Review sample of the EDCs I initially got had no tuning on them and it was shocking how bad those were. I still have those actually. Those take the cake for the worst sounding earphones I have ever heard. But again that was because they forgot to actually tune those things. It was all bass and nothing else. These DT300 pros I have show very similar qualities in sound to them.


Mine are not revision, they are bought and paid, and they sound as bad as you described. As I mentioned in his day, it has been the biggest disappointment I have had with headphones.


Dsnuts said:


> Ya I am starting to think there might be a QC issue on these DT300 pros. I trust that you like yours. My sample I got sounds terrible. I let a coworker hear them just to see what he thought about them and this guy has never heard about the DT300 pros.
> 
> In fact everything I let this guy try till this point has been my good sounding earphones. He was expecting more of the same. The look on this guys face was priceless. It is very obviously bad.
> 
> ...




Mine are not revision, they are bought and paid, and they sound as bad as you described. As I mentioned in his day, it has been the biggest disappointment I have had with headphones.

Regards


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I thought the hype was crazy on these things but now I can fully understand why guys are buying multiple pairs. I can't think of anything I have heard that comes close to sound in the price range. I know it is easier to say "for their price." But from what I am hearing these things just sound awesome regardless of price. I can now understand the hype these things have.
> 
> It sounds like a too good to be true scenario but that is actually correct. They do sound too good to be true. Lol. Unbelievable what I am hearing from these cans. These don't have the resolution of my DT1990 pros but they have their own sound all together. Very enjoyable tuning on them.



And for $50 more you could have had the HD6XX. They're not hyped enough (but they are...lol).


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> And for $50 more you could have had the HD6XX. They're not hyped enough (but they are...lol).



If you read the HD58x thread there are many that end up collecting all the HD series of cans. Lol. I can understand why now.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> If you read the HD58x thread there are many that end up collecting all the HD series of cans. Lol. I can understand why now.



A bit of Pokemon syndrome, I guess (surprisingly Head-Fi doesn't have a Sennheiser smiley)


----------



## Lurk650

Got the Magaosi K3 back from another member, haven't heard them in over a year. Straight out my Galaxy S8 I forgot how competent they are. Nice birthday surprise


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new. King II 





*TFZ KING II Dynamic Driver HiFi 2Pin 0.78mm Detachable In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMs*

*Specification*


Driver: 12 mm Double magnetic circuit graphene dynamic driver（The second generation）
Impedance: 16 ohm
Sensitivity: 108 dB mW
Frequency response:5 Hz –40 kHz
Lowest power: 8 mW
Plug: 3.5 mm
Connectors:0.78MM 2-Pin
Cable length:1.2M
*Package*


TFZ King II
6 pairs of silicone eartips
Pouch
These should give some serious competition to the IT01.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Something new. King II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't heard this one yet but the Queen is a solid performer. I don't have the IT01 so can't make any comparisons.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 7, 2018)

I like how roomy that housing looks. Probably gives some nice breathing room for the graphene driver. Half way tempted to try one @ same price as the IT01 $109 on penon. Lol 

Blue one


----------



## zazaboy

@Dsnuts  u gonna review the new tfz king ll?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know.  I can spend a $100 on a silver cable for the HD58x or one of these kings. decisions decisions. I am sure there will be some impressions or reivews on these in due time but ever since I got my IT01. Grapahene single dynamics have huge potential if tuned right.


----------



## DannyBai

Any info on the vsonic ares?

And if I were to get a tfz earphone, which one between, king, queen, king 2 and there’s the secret garden also. My head is spinning.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is interesting. New Sony phones! http://thewalkmanblog.blogspot.com/2018/08/sony-to-introduce-new-signature-series.html Got this from the Z5 thread.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 7, 2018)

If it is good enough I'd be mad seeing this if I just bought a King Pro or Queen 

Took a while for Sony to come with their monitor series. AT's was quite good outside of E40 which was okay but 50 and 70 were quite good.


----------



## Zelda

If it wasn't for the IT01, would have tried the King II as a first TFZ. curious if they tuned it for a touch warmer sound

Lear Kaleido is up. strong bass, smooth mids and can customized as a any CIEM. a nice complement take vs the Dunu Falcon which is among my best pick on the $200 range


----------



## Zelda

DannyBai said:


> Any info on the vsonic ares?
> 
> And if I were to get a tfz earphone, which one between, king, queen, king 2 and there’s the secret garden also. My head is spinning.



Just look have many models they have, and you'll get a headache.


----------



## HungryPanda

Zelda said:


> Just look have many models they have, and you'll get a headache.


Just don't mention KZ


----------



## crabdog

Zelda said:


> If it wasn't for the IT01, would have tried the King II as a first TFZ. curious if they tuned it for a touch warmer sound
> 
> Lear Kaleido is up. strong bass, smooth mids and can customized as a any CIEM. a nice complement take vs the Dunu Falcon which is among my best pick on the $200 range


I don't know about the King II but the Queen has a  warmer tonality which I much appreciate. It suits me much more than the Exclusive King and Series 4.


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Just don't mention KZ



TFZ is even more redundant, and expensive.


----------



## jant71

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ is even more redundant, and expensive.



Shut up. You know you wanna buy the Exclusive My Love King Pro II going on sale September 1st!


----------



## Ders Olmaz

King pro is good at least better than it01


----------



## jant71

It should be better as it costs quite a bit more.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Shut up. You know you wanna buy the Exclusive My Love King Pro II going on sale September 1st!



Lmao! They need more in the My Love series which isn't getting enough love, ironically.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some thoughts on the TRN V80, a legit competitor to KZ's budget hybrids;

The Contraptionist / Head-fi



​


----------



## phthora

jant71 said:


> Shut up. You know you wanna buy the Exclusive My Love King Pro II going on sale September 1st!



LOL I didn't even get that this was a joke at first...


----------



## Lurk650

If the Nine Tails didn't have such a unique shape I'm sure it would get more hype. Blue Fronts / Silver backs, Auvio Large tips, 8 Core SPC balanced cable to my ES100 (LDAC). Can't get much better for a ~$200 setup IMO.


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> If the Nine Tails didn't have such a unique shape I'm sure it would get more hype. Blue Fronts / Silver backs, Auvio Large tips, 8 Core SPC balanced cable to my ES100 (LDAC). Can't get much better for a ~$200 setup IMO.


I think there's something about the unique shape and resonance that makes it special. Hard to define but very easy to listen to.


----------



## tomscy2000

Anyone noticed the BGVP DMG? It's a hybrid 4 BA + 2 dynamic that looks decently handsome, at least according to the renders.


----------



## Zerohour88

tomscy2000 said:


> Anyone noticed the BGVP DMG? It's a hybrid 4 BA + 2 dynamic that looks decently handsome, at least according to the renders.



another contender to the 100 bux or so bracket, it seems

DS1 didn't exactly wow me (it was quite competent, at least), so I'd wait for reviews.


----------



## crabdog (Aug 9, 2018)

tomscy2000 said:


> Anyone noticed the BGVP DMG? It's a hybrid 4 BA + 2 dynamic that looks decently handsome, at least according to the renders.


It looks very interesting in a physical sense. Judging by the graph the different filters don't change the signature much. Also looks as though they were aiming for clarity with the tuning and ended up with a rather bright tonality. I'll definitely keep an ear to the ground about these though because as I said, I like the look of the housings a lot.

Edit: forgot to add big poops for MMCX rather than 2-pin


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> It looks very interesting in a physical sense. Judging by the graph the different filters don't change the signature much. Also looks as though they were aiming for clarity with the tuning and ended up with a rather bright tonality. I'll definitely keep an ear to the ground about these though because as I said, I like the look of the housings a lot.
> 
> *Edit: forgot to add big poops for MMCX rather than 2-pin *



Big poops eh?


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> Big poops eh?


That is what I meant to say, just in case I didn't make it clear haha.  I'll take 2-pin before MMCX any day.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> That is what I meant to say, just in case I didn't make it clear haha.  I'll take 2-pin before MMCX any day.



Okay, haha. I thought you meant to type props.  2-pin for the win.


----------



## Dsnuts

Was considering the King ii but gonna have to pass for them DMG instead.  Hope prices are good on em.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Was considering the King ii but gonna have to pass for them DMG instead.  Hope prices are good on em.



its 699 yuan or so on taobao, so usd$120 or so is a hopeful estimation


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2018)

BGVP is a surprising company. I still use my DM5 and I thought their DS1 was a shot in the dark. Collecting dust at the moment. Will probably sell them for cheap. Will wait till penon gets the DMG and will order a pair to check out.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2018)

Speaking of Sidy. NO one yet tried one of these? DM6 5BA earphones yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These aren't flying off the shelves but at $200 there is much more stiffer competition. DS1 got some new colors.












Apparently debugged many times.


----------



## Lurk650

Looks like Brainwavz is releasing the Alara this October, a $600 Planar. No image yet


----------



## B9Scrambler

No way!? That's exciting


----------



## Lurk650

They sent an email today, also releasing 2pin cables.


----------



## Mr Trev

Lurk650 said:


> Looks like Brainwavz is releasing the Alara this October, a $600 Planar. No image yet



Got that email too. Seems interesting, but $600? There's a lot of competition in that price range…

Personally, I'm more interested in seeing what the HM100 will bring to the table


----------



## dweaver

I am curious about the hybrid IEM as well as both full size headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2018)

Some info on the BGVP DMG. Vendors have them on Aliexpress for $189.. Interesting but seems a bit pricy for a Sidy iem. Might be worth a gamble.


*BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers High Fidelity In-Ear Earphones Metal HiFi Headphones with Removable MMCX Audio Cable In-Ear Musician Monitors *





 QUAD BALANCED-ARMATURE DRIVERS AND TWO DYNAMIC DRIVERS WITH FOURWAY CROSSOVER: The BGVP DMG features four proprietary balanced-armature drivers and two dynamic drivers with a 4-way passive crossover and is the newest and popular IEM and generates a balanced sound with reduced distortion and strong, articulated bass,designed for performing musicians and Headphones enthusiast.


 ERGONOMIC DESIGN : for incredibly comfortable wearing and superior noise isolation experience. Three different styles sound impression available by change the nozzles, Black Nozzle for Balanced sound, Gold Nozzle for Strong Bass like Pop DJ, Silver Nozzle for detailed treble like Vocals.

 5N OCC SILVER PLATED MIXED MMCX AUDIO CABLE: Can effectively reduce distortion and transmission loss in the signal, only to restore the true sound.



TECHNICAL SPECS: DMG IEMs features four balanced-armature drivers and two dynanic drivers and a 4-way passive crossover, with 110 dB @ 1mW sensitivity, 15Hz - 45kHz frequency response, and an impedance of 18 ohms @ 1kHz, Detachable 1.2 m (3.9') cable, with MMCX connectors at the headphones, offers exceptional durability and optimized audio performance.


----------



## Zelda

pricey, maybe. but still a bit less than the DM6 that uses 5BA. and this new one could be more interesting IF the nozzles tuning works properly


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't know if this price is for real or if it is inflated as there is one vendor on aliexpress I found these on for the price. I am gonna wait till Penon gets them and see where the prices fall. I have to admit I am intrigued. I know these guys can make some good designed earphones. It seems they are charging according to what they feel is the going rate for such tech. 4BAs and a dual dynamic. Might give the Fiio FH5 some competition. That would be something.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2018)

Some more info,. This site says graphene and knowles for BAs. Interesting.  previous site says proprietary but these actually might be knowles BAs which would justify the cost of the phone.


----------



## Emelya

Does anyone know, what's the purpose of the blue filter?








According to the image all BA drivers are not original Knowles. They were "specially designed for DMG" and they have BGVP logo. Only HF drivers belong in some way to SWFK family. What is 10006 mid-driver? Downgraded 31736?


----------



## Dsnuts

Probably the prototype version of the silver filter?


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Some info on the BGVP DMG. Vendors have them on Aliexpress for $189.. Interesting but seems a bit pricy for a Sidy iem. Might be worth a gamble.



IMO that's a bit too inflated. To be fair, the pricing on that site is slashed down from 1398 yuan (200 usd) to 699 yuan (100 usd), though that is common for most product there.

Forwarding fee included, it'd cost around $125 for me. Not that you'd need forwarding since its technically possible to buy direct from there (I just like having an agent to deal for me in case any issues pop up, like DOA stuff):

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...B2Yhh&id=575097731944&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## tomscy2000

I decided to preorder the DMG from a local dealer; cost me ~100 as part of a preorder special, which is a pretty good deal considering how much they're marking it up on AliExpress. I haven't purchased an IEM in years actually, so this will be my first new purchase in a very long time.

The coaxial dynamic driver is graphene-coated indeed, but I don't see the point of it being a coaxial coil if they're just going to use it for lows --- makes sense from a parts reuse perspective, though. It seems to be the same driver used in their other models.

The midrange looks to be a DFK-type driver, and these days, it seems pretty easy to get a custom-spec driver from Knowles (or Bellsing) if they're ordered in sufficient quantities. The FR seen so far makes the DMG seem bright, but only an actual listen will tell.

What appeals to me the most is the housing. It looks more comfortable than those bulky CIEM-esque housings people love to use, and the machining seems to be a step up compared to the rest of their models.

As for the DM6, the acoustic design doesn't make sense to me, so I'd avoid it.


----------



## mochill

Sony has three new iems too as well as a new flagship dap.


----------



## superuser1

mochill said:


> Sony has three new iems too as well as a new flagship dap.


Technically a DAP [DMP] but not a walkman


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2018)

A bit of an update. The DD store on Aliexpress that had the DMG for $189 yesterday must be reading our thread here. It is now at a more reasonable $139. I have a feeling Penon will have these at $129 or even cheaper. Can't wait to try these out. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...6caf2e3&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

I am gonna call it here first. These might give the Fiio FH5 some very stiff competition at less than half the cost... Early hype!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Just because I care. *DEAL ALERT*!!!  Yes my friends cus I care how you hear your iems. I just bought one of these cables and your eyes are not deceiving you. I just paid a measly $53 for this pure silver cable in balanced. This is the exact same Lunashops cable that cost $73 and elsewhere on aliexpress. But just for you I give you 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...065.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2dd74c4dwXz8D9








Has to be the cheapest pure silver cable in any termination you want for almost a $50 spot. Seriously where you gonna get a pure silver cable for this price?? DEAL! 







 Thank you thank you very much!


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of an update. The DD store on Aliexpress that had the DMG for $189 yesterday must be reading our thread here. It is now at a more reasonable $139. I have a feeling Penon will have these at $129 or even cheaper. Can't wait to try these out. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...6caf2e3&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> I am gonna call it here first. These might give the Fiio FH5 some very stiff competition at less than half the cost... Early hype!!!


Here we go again.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2018)

Lol. I was listening to my old DM5s last night and it got me hyped to try these DMGs. If it is an upgrade on the sonics of the DM5 at double the cost. I am down for a pair. Look forward to hearing them.

One thing for certain. Love me some graphene bass. Was listening to my IT04 this morning. That bass is just so much on point. Great choice on the dynamic drivers on the DMG. If the rest of the sound falls into place. It should be a good one.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2018)

New Sony Flagship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sexy! IER-Z1R But at $1800 or so.

I would imagine street prices will be more like $1200 eventually. Do plan on getting a pair. Micro dynamic, a proprietary BA sandwiched in the middle and a larger dynamic. Interesting driver combination.


----------



## Zelda

so it's a Z1R made IEM?
could like the design of the M7 and M9 more


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks to be a larger iem for certain.  M9 has 5 BAs and M7 has 4BA





M9 








M7


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Just because I care. *DEAL ALERT*!!!  Yes my friends cus I care how you hear your iems. I just bought one of these cables and your eyes are not deceiving you. I just paid a measly $53 for this pure silver cable in balanced. This is the exact same Lunashops cable that cost $73 and elsewhere on aliexpress. But just for you I give you
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...065.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2dd74c4dwXz8D9
> ...


Oooo, this looks nice. I’ve been considering getting a nice pure silver cable for a couple days now. There’s another pure silver cable that’s around $68 that I’d want to compare with, but unfortunately I’m not allowed to link it here. I just wish these came in a nice silver color; they’ll at least create a good Batman theme with my Campfire Orion though


----------



## Dsnuts

I was close to getting one of those brown cables too but. I am thinking this golden one is a better deal. Both should be similar in sonic qualities. I say go with a cheaper one. And I know there is an 8 core variant to the brown silver cable @ $112 or so. This is just my opinion but I don't think more cores are gonna get you more sound. It certainly looks nicer but I am gonna highly doubt it will sound any different than the 4 core at half the price. Save the money towards a better IEM instead.


----------



## superuser1

Yellow :cough:


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2018)

I suppose the only real advantage of the brown cable is that they don't seem to have an ear guides on the connector. If that is worth the extra $10 for the brown. Either way is a good deal. Silver cables less than a $100 are all good deals imo.


----------



## SilverLodestar

What exactly is the benefit of a pure silver cable anyways? I haven’t found much information about this, aside from people yelling “snake oil.” Right now, I have the silver plated cable that came with my HK6 and it drastically changed the sound signature of my Tin T2 and Orion (in good and bad ways).


----------



## tomscy2000

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of an update. The DD store on Aliexpress that had the DMG for $189 yesterday must be reading our thread here. It is now at a more reasonable $139. I have a feeling Penon will have these at $129 or even cheaper. Can't wait to try these out. I am gonna call it here first. These might give the Fiio FH5 some very stiff competition at less than half the cost... Early hype!!!



Certainly hope so. Mine doesn't ship until September, however. Good thing I don't have the time to spend on playing with these things until late September anyway.

Haven't heard the FH5 but from measurements, the DMG should be brighter sounding, with more mid-high presence, resulting in more prominent vocals. I worry that it'll be sibilant, but hopefully it won't be the case. Perhaps most worryingly, all we've seen are renders of the final shell, but we can't tell how those exchangeable filters fit onto the nozzle, and how the drivers merge into the output.


----------



## Dsnuts

SilverLodestar said:


> What exactly is the benefit of a pure silver cable anyways? I haven’t found much information about this, aside from people yelling “snake oil.” Right now, I have the silver plated cable that came with my HK6 and it drastically changed the sound signature of my Tin T2 and Orion (in good and bad ways).



I have 2 silver cables and can't get into exactly why silver sounds so good with every earphone they are connected to but out of all my cables both of these cables brings a higher sound to whatever earphone they are connected to. Every single one. Silver must be doing something.  Better dynamics, in the case of my FH5 better more textured bass, cleaner sound. Sometimes even better perception of stage. I can go right back to stock cable the earphones came with and can tell every time that it was the stock cable vs my silver. 

Have an engineering friend who makes silver cables and he mods his headphones with silver innards and makes his own silver cables. Guy swears by silver. Silver for the win. Highly recommend guys give silver a try. It will surprise you. Whatever you liked about a particular earphone silver just enhances it. Is the best way to describe the effects of silver.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> I have 2 silver cables and can't get into exactly why silver sounds so good with every earphone they are connected to but out of all my cables both of these cables brings a higher sound to whatever earphone they are connected to. Every single one. Silver must be doing something.  Better dynamics, in the case of my FH5 better more textured bass, cleaner sound. Sometimes even better perception of stage. I can go right back to stock cable the earphones came with and can tell every time that it was the stock cable vs my silver.
> 
> Have an engineering friend who makes silver cables and he mods his headphones with silver innards and makes his own silver cables. Guy swears by silver. Silver for the win. Highly recommend guys give silver a try. It will surprise you. Whatever you liked about a particular earphone silver just enhances it. Is the best way to describe the effects of silver.


silver is a little more conductive than copper, which means electrons should flow more efficiently; however silver is costlier  and  more prone to oxidation which might negate the advantages. the different cables may also have different impedances, which also affects sound. whether the foregoing means that silver cable will sound "better" or merely different is, of course, somewhat subjective.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of an update. The DD store on Aliexpress that had the DMG for $189 yesterday must be reading our thread here. It is now at a more reasonable $139. I have a feeling Penon will have these at $129 or even cheaper. Can't wait to try these out. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...6caf2e3&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> I am gonna call it here first. These might give the Fiio FH5 some very stiff competition at less than half the cost... Early hype!!!


I just ordered the DMG for 139.00. They look very interesting for that kind of money. They will be my first BGVP product.


----------



## peter123

Finally:


----------



## jant71 (Aug 11, 2018)

Early/first JVC XX "review". More useful for the pics and video perhaps. More about the design and wearing experience than a sound impression.  http://www.gadgetexplained.com/2018/08/jvc-ha-xp50bt-xx-wireless-on-ear.html


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Finally:



And the verdict is?


----------



## Dsnuts

HD58x need burn in from the get go. That being said they don't take too long to start filling in the sound. They might sound a bit dull on open listen but my pair now has a much cleaner sound to them vs when I first opened and listened to them. I would give at least a days worth of run in before taking a good listen. One of the best deals for a good sounding can I have come across. This and the current $89 deal for the Thinksound ON2 on ears on Massdrop.


----------



## josesol07

Hi guys, please recommend me IEMs at 100$ mark.
I listen mostly to classic rock, progressive rock, hip hop, pop, and jazz music
Based upon comments at the chi-fi and asian-chinese forum, my recent purchases include FAD 3000 (love it),  KZ ED16 (very good, but find the highs kind of unnatural with some source material), and bad picks as Tennmak Pro (too dark and very harsh treble),  and Betron BS10 (got the miked model, bloated bass and distorted highs).
I am looking for tight bass, but not over the board, smooth midrange and polite, non-fatiguing treble, as I am very sensitive to harsh highs.
Love coherent and fuid sound, with great soundspace and instrument separation, as well as layering and micro details.

Right now I am torn between Hisenior B5+ and Ibasso IT01. Which one fills the bill better?
Any other option? Thanks in advance
Jose


----------



## Dsnuts

My vote is with the IT01. Excellent sound for the cash. Haven't heard the B5+ yet but I would wager to guess they will not have the graphene bass of the IT01. BAs have a hard time reproducing that bass. They have a nice sound stage for earphones as well. Looks like that is what your looking for.


----------



## Lurk650

josesol07 said:


> Hi guys, please recommend me IEMs at 100$ mark.
> I listen mostly to classic rock, progressive rock, hip hop, pop, and jazz music
> Based upon comments at the chi-fi and asian-chinese forum, my recent purchases include FAD 3000 (love it),  KZ ED16 (very good, but find the highs kind of unnatural with some source material), and bad picks as Tennmak Pro (too dark and very harsh treble),  and Betron BS10 (got the miked model, bloated bass and distorted highs).
> I am looking for tight bass, but not over the board, smooth midrange and polite, non-fatiguing treble, as I am very sensitive to harsh highs.
> ...


Toneking Nine Tails


----------



## Zelda

Dsnuts said:


> My vote is with the IT01. Excellent sound for the cash. Haven't heard the B5+ yet but I would wager to guess they will not have the graphene bass of the IT01. BAs have a hard time reproducing that bass. They have a nice sound stage for earphones as well. Looks like that is what your looking for.



Haven't heard the B5 either. But you can't go wrong with the IT01 at $100.


----------



## phthora

I like the IT01 better than the B5+, but the B5+ is a more capable IEM. I just find the B5+ lower treble can sound really metallic and the stock cable makes that even worse.


----------



## josesol07

As the consensus goes to Ibasso It01, that´s the one I am grabbing.
How thick is the shell on the it01? it is comfortable for sleeping on? 
that would be icing in the cake!!
thank you guys for your quick response
Awesome forum


----------



## DBaldock9

Oops, I ordered a set of HM2 earphones, the upgrade to my set of HotFi HM1...  
The link I had for the HM2, turned up saying that they aren't available any longer.
So, I sent a message though AliExpress, asking about the HM2.
Received a reply, with a new link, and a discount offer.
Looking forward to hearing the new model.


----------



## phthora

josesol07 said:


> As the consensus goes to Ibasso It01, that´s the one I am grabbing.
> How thick is the shell on the it01? it is comfortable for sleeping on?
> that would be icing in the cake!!
> thank you guys for your quick response
> Awesome forum



The shell is nicely rounded, though a little big. In my ears, they sit flush so I can lay down with them fairly easily. For napping they might be okay.


----------



## thejoker13

DBaldock9 said:


> Oops, I ordered a set of HM2 earphones, the upgrade to my set of HotFi HM1...
> The link I had for the HM2, turned up saying that they aren't available any longer.
> So, I sent a message though AliExpress, asking about the HM2.
> Received a reply, with a new link, and a discount offer.
> Looking forward to hearing the new model.


I've wondered about those. Please leave some impressions once you get to spend some time with them.


----------



## thejoker13

I have about 10 hours with my Toneking T66s now and I'm starting to feel comfortable writing about them. They're a nice step up from the nine tail and t4, as they should be. They're using 6 BA from Knowles and tuned tremendously as I've come to expect from Toneking. They have a thicker and bassier (oh that sweet, sweet bass) tuning in comparison to the T4, but still highly detailed. I will be writing a full review on them as soon as my workload slows down. I am HIGHLY impressed.


----------



## Mr Trev

*Sony launches US$7,900 Signature Series DMP-Z1 Digital Music Player, matching headphones*
Maybe it's old news, but its a discovery to me
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Sony-...usic-Player-matching-headphones.321496.0.html


----------



## peter123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mr Trev said:


> And the verdict is?



It's way too early for a final verdict but my initial thought was that it's a bit less refined compared to the HD650 and definitely less engaging than the HD700.

That being said I do like them more and more the longer I listen. I've never been a big fan of the HD650 (overall it's too warm and bloomy for my preference) but they do have one of, if not the, best midrange I've ever heard. The HD58X has a better signature for my preference (less midbass, more subbass and better treble extension in comparison to the HD650) but I haven't done any critical comparison yet.

The HD58X are indeed a bit dull sounding (just like the HD650) and I don't expect this to change for me but after some time listening to them I don't hear it until the next time I put them on again.

As for the HD700 I haven't compared the two at all but I do like the HD700 quite a bit of than the HD700.

Both my HD650 and HD700 are modded. I've got notes comparing the two before modding them but for comparison with the HD58X I'll have to use them with their current mods......

Edit: The HD58X are definitely a great value and I wouldn't call them better or worse than the HD650, just slightly different.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> It's way too early for a final verdict but my initial thought was that it's a bit less refined compared to the HD650 and definitely less engaging than the HD700.
> 
> That being said I do like them more and more the longer I listen. I've never been a big fan of the HD650 (overall it's too warm and bloomy for my preference) but they do have one of, if not the, best midrange I've ever heard. The HD58X has a better signature for my preference (less midbass, more subbass and better treble extension in comparison to the HD650) but I haven't done any critical comparison yet.
> 
> ...



It's all cool, just looking for some more hype to tide me over until mine finally get delivered
Actually, I saw you post that you have a bunch of the "lesser" models too. Curious about how you find they compare to the rest of the HD5xx line (IIRC the HD598 are the in sameish price range)


----------



## DBaldock9

I wonder what the "Valuable Personal Property" Insurance add-on would cost, for a $7,900 portable DAP?


----------



## peter123

Mr Trev said:


> It's all cool, just looking for some more hype to tide me over until mine finally get delivered
> Actually, I saw you post that you have a bunch of the "lesser" models too. Curious about how you find they compare to the rest of the HD5xx line (IIRC the HD598 are the in sameish price range)



Without having done any comparison whatsoever I can still say that I prefer the HD58X over the HD598. I'll post more details between the two when I've got some more time with them.


----------



## ericp10

Prayers for the Queen of Soul, Ms. Aretha Franklin. Reports are coming out that she's very close to passing away. GOD bless!


----------



## thebigredpolos

There seems to be a new MaGaosi, the MGS-401.  4BA, and it looks like they took the blue/white swirl pattern from the BK50 pro for the shell.  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...achable-MMCX-Cable-DJ/119089_32912483071.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Good looking earphone.


----------



## thebigredpolos

And another new release from TFZ, the T2 Galaxy.  https://penonaudio.com/tfz-t2-galaxy.html.  That gold/purple combo looks quite good.  I didn't mind the T1 galaxy, but it doesn't sound too different from the Series 1s.  I wonder how the T2 will sound.


----------



## Zelda

Finally got to post the E4000 impressions. *Link*

Worth the price, even the retail. no need to spend too high to try the good Final Audio stuff


----------



## Zerohour88 (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh, hey, look, another new model, thank god for Tenhz (formerly Audboss/Magaosi, no idea what happened there)

3d printed, Knowles BA? 4BA per side, it seems.

699 yuan, so should be around usd$100 too, like that DMG


----------



## jant71 (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone else see Moondrops IT04 fighter, the Blessing...


----------



## jant71

Or this one might interest some folks... https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...leCampaignId=367303&iterableTemplateId=527199


----------



## andrewwardell

jant71 said:


> Or this one might interest some folks... https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdr...leCampaignId=367303&iterableTemplateId=527199



Yep. Definitely interested.

Worth someone starting a MD Planamic thread at this stage?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 14, 2018)

I would say no. I mean they are worthy of a thread being something new and a bit different but I'm not quite on board on this first attempt. Looking at them not being on the MEE site and on Massdrop first, not Hi-Res(20-20,000), and the description of them as " Warm, coherent, impactful, liquid, and rich" sounds like they may be too much dynamic and not enough Planar influence for me. Next version perhaps? Maybe this one is tuned nicely but lacks on the technical ability some. What it seems like to me. Interesting but not pulling the trigger. Also sounds like my Fender with good iso, warm, rich, impactful, etc, and it's performance is also unchanging with all the sources I have. Interested to hear about them but that $150 would go towards a Nine 1 first or even the Moondrop in the grass green(love it lol!). Let's see how the MEE turn out speculation aside.

I see there is already a thread now


----------



## phthora

jant71 said:


> I would say no. I mean they are worthy of a thread being something new and a bit different but I'm not quite on board on this first attempt. Looking at them not being on the MEE site and on Massdrop first, not Hi-Res(20-20,000), and the description of them as " Warm, coherent, impactful, liquid, and rich" sounds like they may be too much dynamic and not enough Planar influence for me. Next version perhaps? Maybe this one is tuned nicely but lacks on the technical ability some. What it seems like to me. Interesting but not pulling the trigger. Also sounds like my Fender with good iso, warm, rich, impactful, etc, and it's performance is also unchanging with all the sources I have. Interested to hear about them but that $150 would go towards a Nine 1 first or even the Moondrop in the grass green(love it lol!). Let's see how the MEE turn out speculation aside.
> 
> I see there is already a thread now



Spot on. That thing smacks of 'prototype,' and from the tuning description, I'm afraid it'll be overly warm and slow sounding. I wish them luck though.


----------



## thejoker13

Here's my take on the Toneking T66s. I hope it can be of some help!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20736/


----------



## zazaboy

Another new iem Tfz king ltd is out with graphene driver on penon at aliexpress.. Its more expensive then tfz king ll and have graphene driver


----------



## Zelda

many if not all TFZ are Graphene


----------



## crabdog

Zelda said:


> many if not all TFZ are Graphene


Heck, even the $19 Auglamour F200 has a graphene driver. I think its time to accept that it has become the norm in many cases.


----------



## Zelda

"Who's going to be the first to break away?"
That^


----------



## phthora

I have two TFZ's and I love them, but I worry that the number of IEMs in their catalog is actually working against them. Too many similar price-points, too many similar shells designs, too little clarity in how things are named or their place in the hierarchy. Galaxy, My Love, Secret Garden are basically meaningless names when it comes to figuring out where they stand in the company's line-up. Exclusive 1, 3, and 5 is better, but not when it stands next to the Balanced 1 and 2, or the Series 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5. Or 5S. King and Queen looked good, but now there is King II, King LTD, and King Pro. And all within about $130 of each other. So confusing.

Seriously, TFZ, why?


----------



## tomscy2000

Ostry is teasing the KC07.


----------



## Dsnuts

So much new stuff. Can't keep up. Lol!!


----------



## robervaul

tomscy2000 said:


> Ostry is teasing the KC07.


KC07 or maybe Fantasy ?


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> So much new stuff. Can't keep up. Lol!!


 And running out of room to get more stuff as well


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet you can start a small shop for just earphones you have discovered. Lol.

Speaking of earphones. Anybody here own these tips? These seem to be highly recommended. Will put in an order soon to try them out.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Heck, even the $19 Auglamour F200 has a graphene driver. I think its time to accept that it has become the norm in many cases.


Lol even the $12 CM5 has a graphene, and I love it



Dsnuts said:


> I bet you can start a small shop for just earphones you have discovered. Lol.
> 
> Speaking of earphones. Anybody here own these tips? These seem to be highly recommended. Will put in an order soon to try them out.



Yes, go with a smaller size than you normally wear. My usual size in most tips is Medium, these I use a Small.


----------



## geagle

Dsnuts said:


> I bet you can start a small shop for just earphones you have discovered. Lol.
> 
> Speaking of earphones. Anybody here own these tips? These seem to be highly recommended. Will put in an order soon to try them out.



Mandarin Symbio, right ? If so, I do have them. I generally prefer Spiral Dots, but in one or 2 cases these did the trick better than the Spiral Dots. They do isolate better.

One other new tip which might be of interest for you is the Azla SednaEarfit ... got them from Amazon Japan, sometimes they provide a slightly better seal/grip than the Spiral Dots, though I feel the treble might be just so slightly worse (=little bit more muffled) than with SD, though really not by a lot. I use the same size as Spiral Dots.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just ordered some. Look forward to using them on my IT04. I realized while hearing them today outdoors they need a bit of extra isolation.


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer the Symbio Mandarins to other foam tips and I also have to use a size smaller than regular silicone tips


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am in a tip buying mood. Just bought some of these as well. These are spin fit tips. The widest bored tip I have ever seen at 5.5mm. Wider than the spiral dots. Should make for some interesting tip modding potential. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078RF1YLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## phthora

Dsnuts said:


> So I am in a tip buying mood. Just bought some of these as well. These are spin fit tips. The widest bored tip I have ever seen at 5.5mm. Wider than the spiral dots. Should make for some interesting tip modding potential.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078RF1YLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



KZ Turbos/Whirlwinds have a 6mm bore. Of course, I haven't found anything yet where they actually sounded good, but they're wide as hell...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TEN...d-ear-tip-earphone-accessory/32808506339.html


----------



## HungryPanda

I have found the Radio Shack Auvio tips are very good, got some sent from the US. I am preferring them to KZ starlines now


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2018)

phthora said:


> KZ Turbos/Whirlwinds have a 6mm bore. Of course, I haven't found anything yet where they actually sounded good, but they're wide as hell...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TEN...d-ear-tip-earphone-accessory/32808506339.html



I got these. The issue with these tips. They would work fine if the stem of the tips were longer than the height of the tips but they are actually recessed. The stem being so short they don't end up actually working well for anything minus the KZ earphones they were made for.  They end up not working well due to the them sitting so close to the opening of earphones. Makes them kinda useless. ( Doesn't channel the sound to your ears as it was intended in an optimal way.)

If the stem on the whirl wind tips was longer. These would be just as good as the Spiral dots maybe even more popular since they are much cheaper.

The spin fit wide nozzle tips look like the stem on them are as long as the tips maybe even a bit longer. This is also the case for the Spiral dots. This makes them more adaptable for many earphones.  I put in an order of these and an order of these. 






Will be interested to see how these work.


----------



## phthora

Dsnuts said:


> I got these. The issue with these tips. They would work fine if the stem of the tips were longer than the height of the tips but they are actually recessed. The stem being so short they don't end up actually working well for anything minus the KZ earphones they were made for.
> 
> The spin fit wide nozzle tips look like it the stem on them are as long as the tips maybe even a bit longer. This is also the case for the Spiral dots. This makes them more adaptable for many earphones.



That is true. I tried KZ Turbos on the Hisenior B5+ and the nozzle of the IEM was flush with the edge of the eartip. In other words, zero eartip canal for the sound to travel down. The result sounded insane, but at least now I understand why they are called turbos.

On the other hand, I got three pair for 78 cents, so it's hard to complain too much.


----------



## Dsnuts

I like Auveo tips those were a headfi fave for a long time. But I wish they made an actual large size. Their version of large is actually a medium size compared to other silicone tips.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Dsnuts said:


> So I am in a tip buying mood. Just bought some of these as well. These are spin fit tips. The widest bored tip I have ever seen at 5.5mm. Wider than the spiral dots. Should make for some interesting tip modding potential.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078RF1YLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Thanks, Dsnuts. The SpinFit CP-230, a dual-flange tip, also has a 5.5mm inner diameter. Of course, I don't know where to buy them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SpinFit-TwinBlade-Silicone-Eartips-CP220-CP230-CP240-for-In-ear-Earphone-1-Pair/272676241620?hash=item3f7cc540d4mXCrd9fIRLa4XkD-bcDzmaQ&var=571808815540&_sacat=0&_nkw=SpinFit+CP-230&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313

These seem to be it. They only make them in medium sizes however.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SpinFit-TwinBlade-Silicone-Eartips-CP220-CP230-CP240-for-In-ear-Earphone-1-Pair/272676241620?hash=item3f7cc540d4mXCrd9fIRLa4XkD-bcDzmaQ&var=571808815540&_sacat=0&_nkw=SpinFit+CP-230&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313
> 
> These seem to be it. They only make them in medium sizes however.



Penon seems to have them in several sizes on their Aliexpress store.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will report back with how these various tips do. Just had one of those days where I felt I needed to try out some newer tips especially for my FH5.  The Spin fits I had already was a smaller bored variety that ended up being useless. I had no idea they made a variety of tips. Symbio tips I always see other guys use so naturally

I had to get some. I like the idea of having better isolation. I have a few Sony hybrids and some Dunu tips that have extra foam in the insides of the tips. Those seem to help with the isolation factor.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan (Aug 16, 2018)

**Deleted***


----------



## Lurk650

Don't forget about RHA Dual Density tips, not really wide bore but they are really nice. Yeah I have Turbos and they are a bit, weird lol


----------



## Zerohour88

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Another 2+2 hybrid, this time from ****. **** DT8, with two knowles BA and three bores.



oh, is the **** brand allowed again here? I saw these a few days ago and wanted to ask, but forgot, lol.

seems to have evolved from that Simgot copy they made


----------



## manukmanohar

manukmanohar said:


> So, finally, me and fellow enthusiasts, were able to meet. The main focus was to try out the different IEM's, we had between ourselves: *Massdrop Plus, Nicehck Hk6, Magaosi X3, KR06-06, CA Andromeda, Tinaudio T2, Magaosi K5, Rose BR5*.
> 
> Of the lot, Magaosi K5 couldn't make it. (although we've heard it earlier).I'll try to summarize what was the general consensus/my impressions (there were 3 of us). We didn't listen much to CA Andromeda much this time (had spent quite a while, previous meetup), but undoubtedly it was definitely superior overall. Very impressed with the soundstage depth, and treble, in particular.
> 
> ...



Update from my side. I have decided to purchase the Rose BR7, considering that there seems to be no western reviews of the IEM. The taobao reviews so far seem to be positive and at least don't talk about any QC issues , which is a problem with the Rose Line. Will keep you guys posted. Decided to keep the MD+, for now, and sell off the remaining, to make way for future purchases.

Hopefully, will get the Fiio FH5, as well for review soon. Trying to get my hands on IT04, so that i could do a comparison between these.


----------



## jant71

phthora said:


> Spot on. That thing smacks of 'prototype,' and from the tuning description, I'm afraid it'll be overly warm and slow sounding. I wish them luck though.



I think I know what is going on. MEE is developing this Planamic driver. They need some $$ to come in for the project. Massdrop does this and the MEE name helps sell. They both get the $$ they want. MEE gets the influx of cash they need for their actual model which I am assuming will be $299 and slot above the P1 as their new flagship. A test run and money for the model they will actually sell on the MEE site eventually. That one I will have more interest in I just don't see MEE collaborating with a Massdrop made model splitting the work and the cash and that's it. Has to be something more to it like I'm speculating.


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> I think I know what is going on. MEE is developing this Planamic driver. They need some $$ to come in for the project. Massdrop does this and the MEE name helps sell. They both get the $$ they want. MEE gets the influx of cash they need for their actual model which I am assuming will be $299 and slot above the P1 as their new flagship. A test run and money for the model they will actually sell on the MEE site eventually. That one I will have more interest in I just don't see MEE collaborating with a Massdrop made model splitting the work and the cash and that's it. Has to be something more to it like I'm speculating.


Yeah, i also don't see mee developing a new tech and just going to MD for a collaboration instead of reaping the benefits themselves. I'm sure that mee possibly are selling their more expensive stuff with better success on MD, but still if it was so groundbreaking and good they would have put a way heftier price tag. I'm still half interested to see measurements and impressions, but after getting the rhythmos sd7 plus, the aaw a3h pro and the flc8d the last few months I don't think I need yet another mid-tier level iem unless someone I trust says that new driver has anything better to offer than the competition.


----------



## phthora

jant71 said:


> I think I know what is going on. MEE is developing this Planamic driver. They need some $$ to come in for the project. Massdrop does this and the MEE name helps sell. They both get the $$ they want. MEE gets the influx of cash they need for their actual model which I am assuming will be $299 and slot above the P1 as their new flagship. A test run and money for the model they will actually sell on the MEE site eventually. That one I will have more interest in I just don't see MEE collaborating with a Massdrop made model splitting the work and the cash and that's it. Has to be something more to it like I'm speculating.



I bet you're right and we'll see a MEE Planamic Pro come out in a few months, replete with an upgraded cable and an "audiophile tuning." Not that I disagree with that as a R&D strategy, but I'm wary of buying what seems like a prototype and that sound signature in no way appeals to me. 

Plus, trying to read between the lines in the marketing spiel, I can't tell how innovative this design actually is. The very concept of a planar dynamic driver seems contradictory to me. Either it has a circuit trace or it has a voice coil; either it is a flat membrane or its a domed transducer. Not sure how changing the magnets is supposed to bridge those gaps.


----------



## jant71

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...4.0&pvid=275e2bbc-099a-4079-90e5-66c4f4a7c3cc

Seen these?? Kinda cool. Plenty of conversions even if you want to take MMCX straight cable and make it into an over ear one. Don't know how good but may be useful little things.


----------



## Lurk650

Old FOTM but dropped the price significantly, $110 will cover PP Fees and Shipping

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-hk6-chifi-6ba.883285/


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 18, 2018)

From top to bottom these are the all Spin Fit variety. You only get a Pair of the CP240 with various nozzle inserts to fit a variety of different earphones.
The mid row is CP145 and the bottom CP155.

So even though these may look like they have a wide nozzle it is actually the stems of them that are wider. Wider than the nozzle opening of the tips. So it is the stem opening to fit the various earphones kinda like how the TX complys are.

The 2nd pic is of the CP240 on the Fiio FH5 and as crazy as these tips look. Out of the 3 pack here. These are very intriguing. These look a bit like some type of hearing aid/ probe in design but it is actually designed brilliantly. The issue with the Fiio FH5 is that they have a short wide nozzle on them and the sound out of the FH5 I realized a while ago actually benefit from a longer sitting earphone tip. Up till now I have been using a double flange I found in my tip box. These tips sound like they were custom made for my ears. I finally feel like I have a great fitting tip using the FH5. For this alone.. HUGE thumbs up to the CP240!! Especially if you own the FH5. The clear upper portion of the tip gives me a perfect seal inside my ears. The result. The FH5 sounds superb using these tips from Bass to treble.   The only down side is you get one pair.

The CP155 is not bad is shaped like the head of a bullet. Is a bit longer than your average tip. The stem on them are 5mm the opening is more like 4mm.  I can see me using these on my other earphones. The CP145 is no different than any other tip really. Nothing special here.

Out of these. The CP240 is crazy looking tip but they work great. They actually give better isolation due to them fitting great in my ears. Worthy of giving a try.


----------



## Leo888

Waiting for delivery of the CP240. Hopes it works better with my narrow ear canal. Also went with the On2 drop as I have in the past wanted the ESW9 but never gotten around to sink funds into them. For anyone who have heard both, would really appreciate some comparisons.


----------



## Dsnuts

I forgot to mention they make medium and small sizes too for the CP240s. 






I usually use large so I went with large and indeed they are large. So if you guys plan on trying out a pair. I would go with what size tips you normally use.


----------



## Dsnuts

Leo888 said:


> Waiting for delivery of the CP240. Hopes it works better with my narrow ear canal. Also went with the On2 drop as I have in the past wanted the ESW9 but never gotten around to sink funds into them. For anyone who have heard both, would really appreciate some comparisons.



Havent heard the ESW9. But I can definitely tell you. Your in for a surprise. The ON2 is easily my best on ear cans even over the DT1350. It wont take 2nd best to nothing. It is an excellent can. Wait till you hear them.


----------



## Leo888

Dsnuts said:


> Havent heard the ESW9. But I can definitely tell you. Your in for a surprise. The ON2 is easily my best on ear cans even over the DT1350. It wont take 2nd best to nothing. It is an excellent can. Wait till you hear them.



Hi Ds, have heard the ESW9 on a few occasions years back and really looking forward to receiving them. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you got the ON2 on recent MD sale. That is one heck of a deal for them cans. They isolate really well too. 

So I have been tip rolling with the new Spin fits and it turns out the CP145 or the white tips that I found better used vs the bullet shaped CP155. The CP145 gives a better seal in the ear and they are now occupying my DZ12 and SD7 hybrids. Was surprised to find they optimize the sound out of these earphones. 

I am using a pair of CP155 on my Hunters. Glad to report these are not a fail at all. Definitely got my monies worth.
I found that the CP145 is comparable to the old headfi favorite tips the Sony H1Mc tips. I know guys that have been looking for these tips ever since M1Hc was popular so I would advise giving these a try.


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> Havent heard the ESW9. But I can definitely tell you. Your in for a surprise. The ON2 is easily my best on ear cans even over the DT1350. It wont take 2nd best to nothing. It is an excellent can. Wait till you hear them.





Dsnuts said:


> Havent heard the ESW9. But I can definitely tell you. Your in for a surprise. The ON2 is easily my best on ear cans even over the DT1350. It wont take 2nd best to nothing. It is an excellent can. Wait till you hear them.



Now this is saying something. I'm now intrigued by the ON2. I find the DT1350 probably the best on ear portable headphone, love the bottomless bass and speed of those drivers. How would you describe the O2 compared to the DT1350. 

I recall you saying that was one of your best performance to price headphone recommendations. I heard the EMU Purpleheart and for a small cheaper, portable headphone, I was impressed but never compared them to the DT1350. The EMU from memory are a much more fun signature.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2018)

Since they are on ear I can say they don't have the best stage presence or depth. DT1350s might have the stage over the ON2 but I will say the ON2 wins at dynamics. Better more defined bass. Mids have fuller more engaging presence and treble has a clean even sound to it.  The sound is more engaging in general over the DT1350 imo. They are tuned a bit more toward a monitor type sound. But with great balance and fullness you would never expect coming from a small set of on ears. A real shocker is they isolate just as good as the DT1350 which was a surprise to me.

Very comfy for on ears due to the plush memory foamed lined pads. I actually prefer their sound over my ATH- MSR7. Very overlooked cans here on headfi. If you read the impressions on the ON2 thread. You will see overwhelming remarks of how great they sound. It is my opinion but the ON2s are easily Thinksounds best sounding headphones. USP-1 earphones being a close 2nd in line.

I heard Aaron is working on a Bluetooth over the ear headphone. I am most certainly looking forward to hearing what he comes up with next.


----------



## iems0nly

Hey guys, fairly new IEM, Co Donguri Brass reviewed here (Need moar views!!). Technically better than it's predecessor, but musically falling slightly short for my sonic preferences. 
Very interesting earphones for a throwaway price really. I'm sure many people will love these.


----------



## Dsnuts

For shanling fans. This just announced.  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...d-wi-fi-2way-ldac-bt-3-2-touch-screen.886502/


----------



## Lurk650

iems0nly said:


> Hey guys, fairly new IEM, Co Donguri Brass reviewed here (Need moar views!!). Technically better than it's predecessor, but musically falling slightly short for my sonic preferences.
> Very interesting earphones for a throwaway price really. I'm sure many people will love these.



The Shizuku looks amazing but the dull, boring treble and the driver flex is why I got rid of it.


----------



## iems0nly (Aug 20, 2018)

repeat comment


----------



## iems0nly

Lurk650 said:


> The Shizuku looks amazing but the dull, boring treble and the driver flex is why I got rid of it.


Hey, if that is the case, you will really appreciate the Brass and find it to be a upgrade to the Shizuku. It's treble is more lively, and throws more details as well.


----------



## chinmie

iems0nly said:


> Hey guys, fairly new IEM, Co Donguri Brass reviewed here (Need moar views!!). Technically better than it's predecessor, but musically falling slightly short for my sonic preferences.
> Very interesting earphones for a throwaway price really. I'm sure many people will love these.





Lurk650 said:


> The Shizuku looks amazing but the dull, boring treble and the driver flex is why I got rid of it.



what @Lurk650 said about the shizuku represents exactly what i feel about it, and made me lost interest on the co donguri as a whole


----------



## iems0nly

chinmie said:


> what @Lurk650 said about the shizuku represents exactly what i feel about it, and made me lost interest on the co donguri as a whole


Really interesting. A classic example of the adage "One man's meat ....". I'm pretty sure you will appreciate the Brass then, also the Syou Kurenai (but they're already discontinued).


----------



## Dsnuts

So there are more shops now selling the DMGs. Some info on their dynamic they are using for the bass end.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

why to buy dmg insteqd of dm6. there is only 22 bucks price difference on upcoming sale


----------



## Dsnuts

So a heads up. Aliexpress is having one of their random sales event in 7 days. Looks like there will be some really good buys on the sale. That recent all silver cable I posted here will be $45 on sale day. I havent even gotten them yet but I have my fingers crossed they will be the real deal.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> So there are more shops now selling the DMGs. Some info on their dynamic they are using for the bass end.


These had me very interested, but I fot screwed over on my order for some reason. I ordered these and they never shipped and my order got canceled. I even asked Lillian if they were in stock or a pre-order, and she assured me they were in stock and would ship. Now I'm getting radio silence and my order canceled today. Talk about a disappointing first time ordeal. I was anxious to try these out, so I guess I'll just order from a different store. DD audio store has never treated me unfairly, but this one has me puzzled, ha.


----------



## thejoker13

Ders Olmaz said:


> why to buy dmg insteqd of dm6. there is only 22 bucks price difference on upcoming sale


Because they're 2 totally different earphones with vastly different tech inside.


----------



## ldo77

Which iem between nicehck, toneking, and so on ... , has the best mids, for male vocal voices, between 100 and 250 $ ?


----------



## crabdog

ldo77 said:


> Which iem between nicehck, toneking, and so on ... , has the best mids, for male vocal voices, between 100 and 250 $ ?


Hifi Boy OSV3, TFZ Queen and Toneking 9tails


----------



## zazaboy

@crabdog do you have any info about tfz scret garden some say its better then any tfz line up and some say tfz king pro is better? I thought maybe u have info because you a reviewer.. I like reading your reviews btw


----------



## crabdog

zazaboy said:


> @crabdog do you have any info about tfz scret garden some say its better then any tfz line up and some say tfz king pro is better? I thought maybe u have info because you a reviewer.. I like reading your reviews btw


@zazaboy thanks, I'm glad you like them. 

I'm afraid I haven't heard either the Secret Garden or the King Pro so I won't be much help with your question. I do have the Exclusive King and am currently working on my TFZ Queen review. The Queen is warmer than the Exclusive King and doesn't have any noticeable upper midrange peaks like the E-King or Series 4 either. I'm quite enjoying it and absolutely love the design.

I hope you can find some information about the Secret Garden soon and I'm interested to learn more about it as well.


----------



## ldo77

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OSV3, TFZ Queen and Toneking 9tails





crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OSV3, TFZ Queen and Toneking 9tails


Thanks.
No multi driver  ?


----------



## docentore

Leo888 said:


> Waiting for delivery of the CP240. Hopes it works better with my narrow ear canal. Also went with the On2 drop as I have in the past wanted the ESW9 but never gotten around to sink funds into them. For anyone who have heard both, would really appreciate some comparisons.



I have both. Actually bought the on2 because headband on the ESW9 broke and ATH quoted me over €100 for replacement parts.
I love them both in different way, ESW9 is little bit more relaxed with nice mids (as it is ATH).
On2 little bit more balanced to my ears.

As Dsnuts said, you are in for the treat. I mean, I havent met anyone who would not like it On2, they are one of the best portables I've heard.
I haven't heard the DT1350 but I used to own the T51p. I liked them, but I think On2 are better all around.

Just to add, Thinksound CS is brilliant. One of my cables broke (you get 2 with On2) and I have emailed them about it, got reply in less than 6 hours that cable is on the way to me. 5 days and I've received replacement cable in EU, no questions asked.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am using a hand made 8 core pure silver cable on my ON2. You want to talk about an upgrade to the sonics. It sounds nothing like an on ear. ON2s are surprising. I hope Aaron makes a full sized can using the same tuning one day.


----------



## Dsnuts

In other news. KZ AS10 on MD for $53, https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kz-as10-iem


----------



## crabdog

ldo77 said:


> Thanks.
> No multi driver  ?


OSV3 is a hybrid multi: 1DD+2BA


----------



## Leo888 (Aug 22, 2018)

docentore said:


> I have both. Actually bought the on2 because headband on the ESW9 broke and ATH quoted me over €100 for replacement parts.
> I love them both in different way, ESW9 is little bit more relaxed with nice mids (as it is ATH).
> On2 little bit more balanced to my ears.
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> I am using a hand made 8 core pure silver cable on my ON2. You want to talk about an upgrade to the sonics. It sounds nothing like an on ear. ON2s are surprising. I hope Aaron makes a full sized can using the same tuning one day.



Appreciate the feedbacks guys, thanks. Also went for the Hidizs AP80. 

Now the wait. Haha.

Cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

ldo77 said:


> Thanks.
> No multi driver  ?



The NineTails doesn't need a multidriver to sound amazing. Its the Single Dynamic I've been looking many years for.


----------



## docentore

Dsnuts said:


> I am using a hand made 8 core pure silver cable on my ON2. You want to talk about an upgrade to the sonics. It sounds nothing like an on ear. ON2s are surprising. I hope Aaron makes a full sized can using the same tuning one day.



Are you saying I should make one? 
Seriously - is it worth it, I meant the difference?


----------



## tomscy2000

Dsnuts said:


> So there are more shops now selling the DMGs. Some info on their dynamic they are using for the bass end.



Like I mentioned before, aside from reusing parts to save on BOM, I don't really get what the benefit of having a dual coil diaphragm would be, especially if the dynamic driver is only being used for the lows.

Interestingly, Knowles China posted a feature on the DM6 on its Weibo that confirms it uses a custom-ordered BA, so there should be no real reason to believe the DMG uses non-Knowles drivers.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2018)

docentore said:


> Are you saying I should make one?
> Seriously - is it worth it, I meant the difference?



I bought mine used from a guy that made them. If your interested in something like this I can point you in the right direction. I use the same cable on my MSR-7 and it brings a better detailed cleaner sound to both cans. PM me and I can give you the guys info.

I have a hybrid copper/ silver coated copper cable I also use on the ON2s and it sounds great on the cans as well but silver has a little something extra. It is not a drastic difference but you will know your using silver for the cable. the cable itself will cost as much as the cans so that is up to you if you feel something like that is worth it for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I figured I would highlight some better deals for stuff I have been browsing on Aliexpress for the sale. For guys that stack amps and need a interconnect. If this is pure silver this is a steal of a deal at less than $20 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...08f7-4edb-97ce-6ced4cf7827d&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2018)

This cable is a great idea. It has all the fittings you need for every type if termination.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...08f7-4edb-97ce-6ced4cf7827d&priceBeautifyAB=0  Copper silver mixed cable going for $105. Good deal considering the Mee Audio does this type of cable for about the same price but with standard OFC.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just found this one. You can use these for your headphones or for audio.  Good deal for a pure silver core cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...08f7-4edb-97ce-6ced4cf7827d&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2018)

I just bought these cables almost 2 weeks ago for $52!! They will be on sale for $45 here in a few days. This has to be the cheapest pure silver cable for iems in any termination you want. I would expect these guys to sell out of these. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...cb3b8bc&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0






I thought this was a good deal at $52. Lol. I hate it when you buy something and then it goes on sale a week later.

"Other"  silver cables will be on sale as well but not as cheap as these. If any of you guys are curious about what silver can do for your iems. I would give these a go. I should get my cable here in a weeks time. Will certainly report how they are once I get em.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a good looking pure silver cable at a decent price. However it only comes in single ended. 





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TON...cb3b8bc&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## peter123

Did anyone else receive these yet?


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> In other news. KZ AS10 on MD for $53, https://www.massdrop.com/buy/kz-as10-iem



MD "deals" are often iffy on chi-fi stuff. You can find some aliexpress deals on it (with reviewer codes) for $50-ish too. Not to mention the upcoming 9.9 sale (though I don't expect it to go that much lower than the $60 RRP). Maybe 11.11 sale later on. Tempted since its a mass-produced 5BA instead of the usual DIY all-BA stuff you get from taobao (most of which are really good, though I can't mention due to the nature of the DIY stuff)


----------



## Dsnuts

peter123 said:


> Did anyone else receive these yet?



So what is the word!


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So what is the word!



Certainly not bad for $10 and probably the best sub $10 offering I've heard. The bq (especially the cable) is not impressive but it's really hard to complain for the price.

I've only had them for a couple of hours so it's still early days though..... 

On another note I'm really digging the HD58X and I've started to write a little four way comparison between them and the HD650, 700 and 598.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2018)

Been eyeing these things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Magaosi MGS-401 4BA HiFi MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone IEMs with 3.5mm Audio&2.5mm Balanced Cables*

*Description*

*The appearance crafts*

The surface of the earphone, hand-polished and polished, the surface is smooth, delicate, the craft is perfect, and the product is exquisite.

The design of the earphones, to get a outline which better fit for the ear by big data comparison, ensuring your comfortable wearing and physical noise reduction.

*Driver selection*

Select Knowles CI-22955 and custom high-quality balanced armature, MGS-401 has four high-resolution balanced drive units: 1 low frequency, 1 medium frequency, and 2 high frequencies. Each sound frequency band expresses itself, accurately restores each sound signal, with natural smooth connection, achieved high resolution, wide sound field and balanced tri-band, suitable for interpreting different types of music.

*Frequency division technology*

Physical frequency division, phase adjustment, cavity acoustic tuning and so on multiple tuning methods can be flexible used.

By smoothing the characteristic curve of the entire frequency, achieved the high resolution of the full frequency of the sound.

*Test project*

Electroacoustic test

Original driver frequency response, distortion detection and headphone pairing

Frequency division component pairing

Driver combination frequency division frequency response test pairing

Shell assembly semi-finished product frequency response test pairing

Finished product all project testing and matching

*Sound quality characteristics*

The MGS-401 is a balanced omnipotent IEM. Both the low frequency dive and the high frequency extensibility, it has excellent performance, and the tooth sound is controlled just right. It is with an open sound field, high-definition sound quality, and rich details.

Low impedance and high sensitivity, can adapt to a variety of sources.

*4 core copper and silver mixed braid wire material*

Single crystal copper & silver plated wire mixed braid, audio transmission is more stable

*Specification*

Model: MGS-401

Driver: unilateral 4 micro balanced armature drivers

Impedance: 18Ω

Frequency Response: 10Hz-40000Hz

Sensitivity: 118db

Isolation: -26db

Line length: 1.2m

Plug type: 3.5mm

Pin: MMCX interface

*Package*

Magaosi MGS-401

2 cables ( 1pc 3.5mm audio cable +  1pc 2.5mm balanced cable )

3 pairs of Memory foam eartips (S/M/L)

1 pair of Triple flange eartips

2 pairs of Silicone eartips (S/M)

Carry bag


These are priced at $159. Looks like yet another compelling semi custom. A bit tempted by this one. There is a Jade color version as well.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Been eyeing these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fwiw I've been pretty disappointed with both the K1 and the K3HD offerings from Magaosi so I think I'll pass on these....

They do look extremely nice though.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is good to know.  New stuff is always tempting.  Still waiting for Penon to get the BGVP DMGs. If they don't get them this week I might put in an order through Aliexpress.


----------



## Ziggomatic

peter123 said:


> Did anyone else receive these yet?



Had mine for a couple weeks. Not bad at all for $10 - It has to be the best bass you can get for that price.


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> Been eyeing these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh very nice


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2018)

I am gonna pass on those. Even thought they are tempting. I am gonna get the DMGs instead. If the tuning is good, these will be a hit. A better tuned DM5 with that bass. Oh man the possibilities and they are using Knowles for them too. Can't wait to try em.

I want to see what the jade version of them Magaosi looks like. I think there is a clear and an all red too. I saw one of the vendors on ali that had a few other choices besides blue swirl and jade. clear and red too. I could be wrong.


----------



## Lurk650

If you are in the US go through Triton for an "AUX" cable customized to you for under $80-100. @alpha421 is great

http://tritonaudiocables.com/One-Sided-Headphone-Cable_p_17.html


----------



## mochill

Lurk650 said:


> If you are in the US go through Triton for an "AUX" cable customized to you for under $80-100. @alpha421 is great
> 
> http://tritonaudiocables.com/One-Sided-Headphone-Cable_p_17.html


Love the quality of the product sold by alpha421


----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


> Love the quality of the product sold by alpha421


Yupp, my Triton8 Hybrid for my AKG N40 are sweet. Also have a balanced silver cable on my 99C, and a balanced copper on my Amiron Home. His customer service is top notch.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 23, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I am gonna pass on those. Even thought they are tempting. I am gonna get the DMGs instead. If the tuning is good, these will be a hit. A better tuned DM5 with that bass. Oh man the possibilities and they are using Knowles for them too. Can't wait to try em.
> 
> I want to see what the jade version of them Magaosi looks like. I think there is a clear and an all red too. I saw one of the vendors on ali that had a few other choices besides blue swirl and jade. clear and red too. I could be wrong.







Not what I think of as Jade. More like the "I'm not finished stirring my paint yet" pattern.


----------



## Ahmad313

Help,
I need a best quality type C to 3.5mm adopter , please someone share some suggestions/links, thanks.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/blog/3...-47896605&mc_cid=29730fe761&mc_eid=bb04ee4004


----------



## Zerohour88

Ahmad313 said:


> Help,
> I need a best quality type C to 3.5mm adopter , please someone share some suggestions/links, thanks.



type-C to 3.5mm adapters that are dongle sized? Hidizs Sonata or the recent VE Odyssey, maybe?


----------



## Ziggomatic (Aug 23, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Help,
> I need a best quality type C to 3.5mm adopter , please someone share some suggestions/links, thanks.



Not sure what you need it for, but I use this to connect my Cayin i5 to my Mojo. Very nice quality.

Edit: Just read that this product is a proprietary design that only works with Cayin DAPs, so this info is not likely super useful to you. But I hope it is anyway!


----------



## peter123 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Help,
> I need a best quality type C to 3.5mm adopter , please someone share some suggestions/links, thanks.



I'd suggest the Hidizs Sonata for IEM's.

My Venture Electronics Odyssey should be here in a weeks time but according to Lee it's mainly for full sized cans and high Ohm earbuds.


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest the Hidizs Sonata for IEM's.
> 
> My Venture Electronics Odyssey should be here in a weeks time but according to Lee it's mainly for full sized cans and high Ohm earbuds.



Ah, I forgot about that last detail. High output impedance due to higher power output, I assume? While cheap USB-C dongle aren't anything revolutionary, 10 bux is still super cheap depending on the chip used (Lee mentioned something about specs coming out after reviews)

Weiliang/Breeze Audio had something similar out recently, SA9302+CS42L42, usd$20-ish, but their product are either hard to find outside of taobao or horribly marked-up in price:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15493940501.22.62bf1cfabyS3lg&id=570961870949

its quite sad since I'd love to see more exposure on them, a bit rough-around-the-edges design with solid build and engineering (from what I can see, at least). Specializes more on the DIY HIFI scene, but several USB-DACs out that are quite decent.


----------



## Ahmad313

Zerohour88 said:


> Ah, I forgot about that last detail. High output impedance due to higher power output, I assume? While cheap USB-C dongle aren't anything revolutionary, 10 bux is still super cheap depending on the chip used (Lee mentioned something about specs coming out after reviews)
> 
> Weiliang/Breeze Audio had something similar out recently, SA9302+CS42L42, usd$20-ish, but their product are either hard to find outside of taobao or horribly marked-up in price:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15493940501.22.62bf1cfabyS3lg&id=570961870949
> ...


Yes that is exactly the thing I am looking for to use with my Huawei P20 Pro although they provide a type_C to 3.5mm headphone jack adapter but that looks very cheap quality so I want to buy something like this good quality adapter ,
Can you or somebody here post/share a link to buy this adapter or similar quality adapter from any other manufacturer on Aliexpress or a direct link to manufacturer ( not on Tamba ) ,
Thanks.


----------



## jant71

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/blog/3...-47896605&mc_cid=29730fe761&mc_eid=bb04ee4004



We have to wait and see how they did  Still doing this annoying thing though...




My opinion is if you are doing BT neckband okay cause it gets rid of the dongles bouncing around. One style or the other but both neckband + a dongle? Who wants that?


----------



## Zelda

Was intrigued on the RHA Planar. liked the MA750 back then.
but CL2 price is crazy stuff! 
interested in a comparison vs the ME1 UM though. 

Btw. posted the *IT01 review*.
not much if a new stuff. but still strong as a $100 option. hard to beat unless you go $150+


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 23, 2018)

Well at least we know where they got the housing design from.


----------



## Lurk650

LOL, that's what my post was saying D's. Can't slip housings by us ChiFi guys. We've seen it all.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 23, 2018)

I hope they have a hit on their hands but at that price, It better have a crazy good sound.

Hate to say it but that housing just don't scream $900 to me.

If RHA shows up at Rocky Mountain Can Jam. I will be able to hear them. Will report then how they sound.


----------



## superuser1

A mere € 4200


----------



## thejoker13

I just received the Nicehck hk6 today and have about 2 hours ear time with them. I'll be leaving impressions and comparisons to my Toneking T4 and Toneking T66s, shortly. Hopefully people find the info informative, as I believe several people who frequent this thread already own and enjoy the hk6.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> I am gonna pass on those. Even thought they are tempting. I am gonna get the DMGs instead. If the tuning is good, these will be a hit. A better tuned DM5 with that bass. Oh man the possibilities and they are using Knowles for them too. Can't wait to try em.
> .



Are you talking about https://www.amazon.com/BGVP-DMG-Fidelity-HiFi-Detachable-Audiophile/dp/B07G97FN1P
BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid for $139


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> I am gonna pass on those. Even thought they are tempting. I am gonna get the DMGs instead. If the tuning is good, these will be a hit. *A better tuned DM5 with that bass*. Oh man the possibilities and they are using Knowles for them too. Can't wait to try em.


With that bass im not sure you can heard the micro details.


----------



## Dsnuts

Carlsan said:


> Are you talking about https://www.amazon.com/BGVP-DMG-Fidelity-HiFi-Detachable-Audiophile/dp/B07G97FN1P
> BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid for $139



Yes these very earphones. Intriguing as it has 4 Knowles BAs and a graphene for Bass. Fr looks balanced to me and should have a stout low end. 3 custom filters. Balanced, Low end emphasis and Treble emphasis.  These are intriguing for the money. Waiting for Penon to get them in stock. 



superuser1 said:


> With that bass im not sure you can heard the micro details.



DM5 actually does a decent job with the bass staying away when not called upon. I suspect the DMG will be even better since it has 4 crossovers.


----------



## Dsnuts

I had no idea they had them on Amazon. I have credit on Amazon. There for...Ordered!. Looks like I wont get it for a good 2-3 weeks however.

Will most definitely report.


----------



## Jackpot77

Dsnuts said:


> Well at least we know where they got the housing design from.





Lurk650 said:


> LOL, that's what my post was saying D's. Can't slip housings by us ChiFi guys. We've seen it all.



To be fair, they habe been using the same shape on their models for about the last few years:

T20i


 
CL1


----------



## Dsnuts

So a heads up. The KZ AS10 will be $43 on sale day @ 3 days. $10 cheaper than MD. Not bad. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.2.1c111543VDuGnv


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest the Hidizs Sonata for IEM's.
> 
> My Venture Electronics Odyssey should be here in a weeks time but according to Lee it's mainly for full sized cans and high Ohm earbuds.


Ok I saw the Hidizs sonata on Aliexpress for USD32.74 witch is bit expensive ( honesty I am not much aware of these things so I think it is expensive) 
Actually I just need a type-C to 3.5mm headphone jack adapter so I found these two adapters  , they looks good and solid build quality adapters,


----------



## ericp10

superuser1 said:


> With that bass im not sure you can heard the micro details.



Well, the AKG N5005 is a similar set up (1 dynamic and 4 BAs) with tremendous wonderful visceral bass, and it doesn't obscure the micro details at all. Actually, the N5005 is one of the best micro-detailed IEMS I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Zerohour88

Ahmad313 said:


> Ok I saw the Hidizs sonata on Aliexpress for USD32.74 witch is bit expensive ( honesty I am not much aware of these things so I think it is expensive)
> Actually I just need a type-C to 3.5mm headphone jack adapter so I found these two adapters  , they looks good and solid build quality adapters,



$32 for the adapter is decently price, because there's a DAC and USB controller circuit inside the adapter itself. Cheap adapter, cheap dac and circuit, your choice.


----------



## superuser1

ericp10 said:


> Well, the AKG N5005 is a similar set up (1 dynamic and 4 BAs) with tremendous wonderful visceral bass, and it doesn't obscure the micro details at all. Actually, the N5005 is one of the best micro-detailed IEMS I've heard in a long time.


But the N5005 are in a different league. I heard them briefly and know exactly what you mean. DM5 is nowhere close!


----------



## Dsnuts

I got my symbio tips and my balanced cable for my HD58x. UNREAL!! 



 

 
 For some reason I have never tried my Shanling M3s and the Ibasso PB3 together. This is the first time I have heard this particular combo of amp and dac with newly acquired 2.5mm balanced cable. It is 5 ft by the way. Perfect length for portable use. 

This combo here is just crazy. Crazy I say!


----------



## phthora

Dsnuts said:


> I got my symbio tips and my balanced cable for my HD58x. UNREAL!!
> 
> For some reason I have never tried my Shanling M3s and the Ibasso PB3 together. This is the first time I have heard this particular combo of amp and dac with newly acquired 2.5mm balanced cable. It is 5 ft by the way. Perfect length for portable use.
> 
> This combo here is just crazy. Crazy I say!



Where did you get that gorgeous cable!?


----------



## dweaver

Not something new but I picked up a pair of NAD HP50 for $98 and am very happy so far . Definitely more balanced sounding than I am used to but a very nice change up from my bass heavy headphones.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> I had no idea they had them on Amazon. I have credit on Amazon. There for...Ordered!. Looks like I wont get it for a good 2-3 weeks however.
> 
> Will most definitely report.


Those specs look pretty impressive for $139. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 24, 2018)

phthora said:


> Where did you get that gorgeous cable!?



Listening to this tune 

Cus you asked. Best deal in a very nice balanced cable for these cans hands down.  These sell for double elsewhere. https://www.ebay.com/itm/XLR-3-5-2-5-16-Cores-Headphone-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD25-1-SP-HD580-HD650-HD600/222948192204?hash=item33e8bf6fccm8offLBmxSmfa1Mo0VTYpIw&var=521760375102 Sound unbelievably great sounding with my HX58x and cable. 



slowpickr said:


> Those specs look pretty impressive for $139. Looking forward to your impressions.



Definitely look forward to hearing these. Got the black one. Was very close to getting the blues but went with the blacks.


----------



## phthora

That cable is a frickin' steal!


----------



## Dsnuts

Lunashops. Been buying cables from them for a while now. Got my balanced cable on my Z5 as well from them and a balanced cable for my ATH-IM03. Which is the exact same cable as the HD58x cable. Same material. This is why I knew these cables were a great deal. I already own one on my IM03. There are some cool Chinese made cables online if you look. 

Aliexpress has some nicely made cables too.  Ya for $40. These are in deed a great deal.


----------



## dweaver

Ok it appears my poor memory and desire for a good deal got the better of me...

I actually owned the HP50 and sold them lol. But have to admit at $98 I am enjoying them more . Funny how our expectations change when we don't have to pay a fortune...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am enjoying the HD58x much more than I should be.. My DT1990 pros are a bit jealous. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 24, 2018)

So the symbios tips are the real deal. These are a better deal than the Spin fits. You get 3 pairs. Fairly wide bore 4.5mm vs 5mm of the Spiral Dots. Sounds great with everything I have tried them with.

It is the isolation however these have that really make them nice. Glad I gave them a try. If you guys never tried them. They are completely worth trying out on your favorite iem.. Sounds amazing with the IT04 and my DZ12 I have in my ears as I type using these.


----------



## dweaver

actually I think part of my enjoyment is because the HP50 matches up better with my S9 phone as compared to the leaner sounding LG phones I have been using the past several years. Looking at why I sold them the first time it was because I enjoyed my Sony Z7 more. But that was partially because the Z7 which is a darker sounding headphone just paired up well with my sources. The HP50 on the other hand just sounded to thin. This makes sense since the HP50 was designed for Apple devices which also tend to be on the warmer side. In any case they sure sound good right now.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> I got my symbio tips and my balanced cable for my HD58x. UNREAL!!
> 
> 
> For some reason I have never tried my Shanling M3s and the Ibasso PB3 together. This is the first time I have heard this particular combo of amp and dac with newly acquired 2.5mm balanced cable. It is 5 ft by the way. Perfect length for portable use.
> ...



Where did you find that short balanced interconnect to use between the DAP and the amp?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 26, 2018)

It an old Alo pure silver interconnect I bought used on the threads. Retails for $145 or something like that I bought it for $25. Guy was practically giving it away. Sometimes you can snag some great deals on the sales forums. It is short and fits tight on stacks.  I posted a deal on aliexpress for a pure silver interconnect for something like $20 or so previously. I know that cable is not the same as the one I have but I bet it will be just as clear as my Alo cable here.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...08f7-4edb-97ce-6ced4cf7827d&priceBeautifyAB=0

My alo cable is a standard interconnect and not a balanced one. The IBasso PB3 amp throws out a balanced signal from the amp end so I just feed any dac onto the amp portion and it converts it to balanced.. Love this amp by the way.







For what its worth this alo cable is on sale for $100 from Alo web site but save yourself the $80 and go with the DIY silver cable I posted earlier.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 26, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> HiSenior B5+ and Toneking TK2 are my two favourite iems



@HungryPanda ,  Are those two still your favorite IEMs ?   Looking for something better than the Brainwavz B400 (would like a little more trebble and little more bass/sub bass).  Not sure if you can compare either to the LZ-A4 ? I remember your stating that the  TK2 initially did not have much bass until you changed tips.  How do you rate the bass of the B5+ and the Tk2 ?

Looking for a bargain on Aliexpress during the sale that starts August 27th.    Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## HungryPanda

Still loving them both I prefer the Toneking TK2, it just does everything right for me.


----------



## CactusPete23

HungryPanda said:


> Still loving them both I prefer the Toneking TK2, it just does everything right for me.



Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## thejoker13

CactusPete23 said:


> @HungryPanda ,  Are those two still your favorite IEMs ?   Looking for something better than the Brainwavz B400 (would like a little more trebble and little more bass/sub bass).  Not sure if you can compare either to the LZ-A4 ? I remember your stating that the  TK2 initially did not have much bass until you changed tips.  How do you rate the bass of the B5+ and the Tk2 ?
> 
> Looking for a bargain on Aliexpress during the sale that starts August 27th.    Appreciate your thoughts.


Another option to look at is the Toneking T66s. I have the b400 and the a4, and I find the T66a to be a direct upgrade to both. It's signature is very similar to the B400, but with more subbass and extended and airy highs. The T66s uses 6 knowles BA's and is tuned perfectly, in my opinion. The T66s normally retails for 366.00, but can be found for as little as 240.00 during the aliexpress sale. They're a bargain at 350.00, but an absolute steal at 240.00!


----------



## Carlsan

thejoker13 said:


> Another option to look at is the Toneking T66s. I have the b400 and the a4, and I find the T66a to be a direct upgrade to both. It's signature is very similar to the B400, but with more subbass and extended and airy highs. The T66s uses 6 knowles BA's and is tuned perfectly, in my opinion. The T66s normally retails for 366.00, but can be found for as little as 240.00 during the aliexpress sale. They're a bargain at 350.00, but an absolute steal at 240.00!



Where are they going to be $240?  Saw US $311.10.


----------



## thejoker13

Carlsan said:


> Where are they going to be $240?  Saw US $311.10.


2018 New Toneking T66s
http://s.aliexpress.com/ArEFZb6F?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
This is the store I bought mine from and can recommend them fully.


----------



## demo-to

CactusPete23 said:


> @HungryPanda ,  Are those two still your favorite IEMs ?   Looking for something better than the Brainwavz B400 (would like a little more trebble and little more bass/sub bass).  Not sure if you can compare either to the LZ-A4 ? I remember your stating that the  TK2 initially did not have much bass until you changed tips.  How do you rate the bass of the B5+ and the Tk2 ?
> 
> Looking for a bargain on Aliexpress during the sale that starts August 27th.    Appreciate your thoughts.


Just my thoughts in the TK2 so far (B5+ incoming this week):
There is a lot of treble and sufficient bass (the latter not more than with the B400 and LZ4 if my memories are correct)
Treble section extends far but is for my ears just a bit too peaky and fatiguing even by picking taming foam tips. Still appearing very clear.
But if you are not sensitive to this I would also recommend the TK2 to you. If you are, the T4 by Toneking could be an option because it is comparable with the TK2 but is overall more smoothed out and especially in the treble (good for long listening sessions).


----------



## tomscy2000 (Aug 27, 2018)

Someone has the DMG already (perhaps it's someone on this thread, but I'm pretty out of the loop with regard to the makeup of the community these days; I only see a few familiar faces); looks promising in terms of fit. [EDIT: nevermind, put two and two together, it's @Hawaiibadboy)

He seems to like the sound, but heck if I know his tastes are compatible with mine (or with anyone else's).


----------



## jant71

Anyone for an NK10...


----------



## Zlivan

I love the "flagship IEM" writing on the side, just to clear any doubts about the quality, in case you have them.


----------



## Dsnuts

tomscy2000 said:


> Someone has the DMG already (perhaps it's someone on this thread, but I'm pretty out of the loop with regard to the makeup of the community these days; I only see a few familiar faces); looks promising in terms of fit. [EDIT: nevermind, put two and two together, it's @Hawaiibadboy)
> 
> He seems to like the sound, but heck if I know his tastes are compatible with mine (or with anyone else's).




HBB is a very stright talker. If he isn't impressed he is not gonna recommend anything on his  vids. He seems to be very impressed but has no idea they only cost $140. Lol. This is promising.


----------



## Dsnuts

So today is big Aliexpress sales day. Will post on deals if I come across some. 

In other news my BGVP DMG I ordered on Amazon is in limbo. They haven't shipped them to me. Seems they are ordering it from the other side of China probably by junk boat. Still waiting for them to ship.


----------



## Dsnuts

These are new. Shozy Neo 3BA earphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on sale for $165 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SHO...8285-4d9d-8bc9-b99e2b9c6b21&priceBeautifyAB=0


But found these to be cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://penonaudio.com/magaosi-k3-ba.html
Looks like the same earphone even with filters but at $109 from penonaudio,


----------



## Lurk650

Shanling ME100 is a Single 10mm DD with nanocomposite materials, priced under $150 coming end of September. 

Shanling ME500 is a 2 BA x 1 DD (10mm). No info on release date or price.


----------



## Dsnuts

So these earphones have the same drivers mix as the FH5 and IT04. 3BAs with a dynamic for well under a $100 spot. Zero feed back. So it would be a shot in the dark but cheap enough to consider a try. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...bc3b-4e90-9302-dec4446ac019&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## jant71 (Aug 27, 2018)

^Oh yeah, BQEYZ KB3 is out. 3 BAs with 2 dynamics for $73. 






The BGVP looks good in the video. Decent looking cable and nice shape to the housings. Next is the sound.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> HBB is a very stright talker. If he isn't impressed he is not gonna recommend anything on his  vids. He seems to be very impressed but has no idea they only cost $140. Lol. This is promising.



But I also read where he stated the FH5 has light bass (or almost no bass). So I was confused. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

I can see how if your not getting a good fit in the ear with the FH5 how they can sound a little light on the bass. And as you know the FH5 is all about the fit.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Any news about the BGVP DMG? They seem to be promising. I am very curious to how they would compare with the FH5


----------



## B9Scrambler

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Any news about the BGVP DMG? They seem to be promising. I am very curious to how they would compare with the FH5



Got a set in today. As someone who has not really been a fan of brand so far, it is sounding very pleasant. Pretty warm yet balanced in the mids and treble with some extra kick, ala. DM5, in the low end. Stock black filters. Haven't tried the others yet. Looking down the nozzle with the filters off you can see the BAs are properly dampened too. Will probably get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Dsnuts

HBB seems to like the DMGs better than the FH5s.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## B9Scrambler

He got that review out fast...wow.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 28, 2018)

@B9Scrambler do you recommend the bgvp dmg for edm? Do they have big soundstage..Are they easy to drive on weak sources? Gonna drive from smartphone ?

Curious what you think as a profesional reviewer.. thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

zazaboy said:


> @B9Scrambler do you reccomend the bgvp dmg for edm? Do they have big soundstage..Are they easy to drive on weak sources? Gonna drive from smartphone ?
> 
> Curious what you think as a proffesional reviewer.. thanks



Lol, I'm no professional. Just another scrub with an opinion  

I haven't used them enough to say at this point, but I'll get back to you on that soon enough. Review probably won't be up for a few weeks at the very least. Have a number of items in queue before it.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Well i pulled the trigger will let you all know when i have them i was impressed by hbb review.. Wish me luck lol first expensive iem in this price range btw i got discount too.. peace


----------



## khojberg

Dsnuts said:


>



Just ordered them based on this review, then we will see


----------



## tomscy2000

I smell FOTM (in both its good and bad aspects)

Hopefully mine will arrive soon. I anticipate having more bass than I would normally like, but I will probably mod it. Treble doesn't seem strident at least.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

B9Scrambler said:


> He got that review out fast...wow.


Yed he did, but by the specs of the iem and tuning filter, it does seem impressive. Using some Knowles drivers and some sort of tuning system, very nice build and a nice cable all for $130? Plus if it has great tuning, it may be a impressive iem . Can't wait to here more of you impressions


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 28, 2018)

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Yed he did, but by the specs of the iem and tuning filter, it does seem impressive. Using some Knowles drivers and some sort of tuning system, very nice build and a nice cable all for $130? Plus if it has great tuning, it may be a impressive iem . Can't wait to here more of you impressions


Pictures at Aliexpress sellers show a different cable.


----------



## CactusPete23

BGVP DMG is about $100 pre-order in Taiwan... https://shopee.tw/『輕音小部』台灣代理-全新-BGVP-DMG-六單體-四鐵雙圈-三頻均衡-可換音管-可換線-HiFi-高cp值-值得玩-i.5446607.1376870748


----------



## BaltColts

Is anyone else having trouble linking to the site above?


----------



## BaltColts

In english, that is?


----------



## jant71

B9Scrambler said:


> Lol, I'm no professional. Just another scrub with an opinion
> 
> I haven't used them enough to say at this point, but I'll get back to you on that soon enough. Review probably won't be up for a few weeks at the very least. Have a number of items in queue before it.



At least check out the soundstage/airiness which HBB said was seemingly nicely above average. And I want B400 and Astrotec comparos!


The DM6 Could be a purchase. Cable is better than I thought. Can't tell from the pics on Ali anyway. The blue is a nice color and if the filters are well done. I would probably be the only one with the BGVP tuning cables to go along with the filters.Would be cool cause there is a mids cable, bass/stage cable, and a reference/audiophile cable. Bass/stage cable might be cool with the silver filters, mids cable good with any of the filters, but the ref tune cable would probably be useless since it seems only good for boomy really bassy stuff and makes it leaner and balanced with detail easier to pick up but takes quite a bit off bass away.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Aug 28, 2018)

Some images of the DMG so you can clearly see what you get. I find it neat that the plastic housings for the drivers inside are colored coded.

Edit: @jant71 I'll post some sound impressions when I get the chance to sit down for a good listen. B400 will be compared to the Delphinus 5 in the review. I personally consider the D5 a near direct upgrade. Signature is similar minus the B400 being slightly warmer and bassier but with less extension, and the D5 having a bit more treble energy. Very neutral sounding earphone to my ears, supported by the measurements Astrotec provided.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## paddyberger

B9Scrambler said:


> Some images of the DMG so you can clearly see what you get. I find it neat that the plastic housings for the drivers inside are colored coded.
> 
> Edit: @jant71 I'll post some sound impressions when I get the chance to sit down for a good listen. B400 will be compared to the Delphinus 5 in the review. I personally consider the D5 a near direct upgrade. Signature is similar minus the B400 being slightly warmer and bassier but with less extension, and the D5 having a bit more treble energy. Very neutral sounding earphone to my ears, supported by the measurements Astrotec provided.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics and the review. I was thinking of pulling the trigger on Toneking T4's but now I'm leaning towards these more. I'll be watching this thread closely over the next couple of days.


----------



## CactusPete23

B9Scrambler said:


> Some images of the DMG so you can clearly see what you get. I find it neat that the plastic housings for the drivers inside are colored coded.
> 
> ​



Can I ask where you ordered from.  Reason being is that I've only seen the "Silver Cables" that you and HBB have on Taobao.    Thanks!


----------



## B9Scrambler

CactusPete23 said:


> Can I ask where you ordered from.  Reason being is that I've only seen the "Silver Cables" that you and HBB have on Taobao.    Thanks!



These were a sample provided by DD Audio.


----------



## tomscy2000

B9Scrambler said:


> Some images of the DMG so you can clearly see what you get. I find it neat that the plastic housings for the drivers inside are colored coded. I'll post some sound impressions when I get the chance to sit down for a good listen. B400 will be compared to the Delphinus 5 in the review. I personally consider the D5 a near direct upgrade. Signature is similar minus the B400 being slightly warmer and bassier but with less extension, and the D5 having a bit more treble energy. Very neutral sounding earphone to my ears, supported by the measurements Astrotec provided.
> 
> ​


​At least they look easily moddable, which is a good sign.

@B9Scrambler can we get a look at measurements of the D5?


----------



## B9Scrambler

tomscy2000 said:


> At least they look easily moddable, which is a good sign.
> 
> @B9Scrambler can we get a look at measurements of the D5?



Yeah, I'll gotta check if they're okay with me posting them here first. Only asked for a reference to help with the review.


----------



## tomscy2000

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah, I'll gotta check if they're okay with me posting them here first. Only asked for a reference to help with the review.



It's okay; I can ask them myself if you're not comfortable w/posting them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

tomscy2000 said:


> It's okay; I can ask them myself if you're not comfortable w/posting them.



We're good.


 

Bottom half is slightly cut off but it's not hard to figure out what that portion of the scale is. That last baby peak is at 7k.


----------



## zazaboy

Penon has bgvp dmg on stock in aliexpress atm


----------



## jant71

LEAR, which has pretty much been "meh" with their hits and misses and trying some different stuff, working the more is better angle to get people to shell out a grand on a dynamic powered earphone.  So, for whatever reason we need 5 dynamics . Anyhoo, we have known for a while but saw it today as released on E-earphone so I'll mention it in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Dsnuts

zazaboy said:


> Penon has bgvp dmg on stock in aliexpress atm




Penon has them on their site as of this morning as well.  Mean while vendor on amazon has still not shipped my DMGs. Lovely. Look forward to hearing theses and I will most certainly compare them to the FH5. If they are on a similar level in SQ that will most certainly set the bar at this price range.


----------



## DShim

CactusPete23 said:


> Pictures at Aliexpress sellers show a different cable.


Silver cables are the ones WITHOUT mics, whereas the Black cables comes with in-line mics.


----------



## CactusPete23

jant71 said:


> LEAR, which has pretty much been "meh" with their hits and misses and trying some different stuff, working the more is better angle to get people to shell out a grand on a dynamic powered earphone.  So, for whatever reason we need 5 dynamics . Anyhoo, we have known for a while but saw it today as released on E-earphone so I'll mention it in case anyone is interested.



Woww, the last "LEAR" I remember was the Lear-jet 8 Track player in my friends Ford Mustang...    Remember listening to "Highway Star" / Deep Purple, and Alice Cooper's "Billion Dollar Babbies" "Schools Out" "No More Mr. Nice Guy"...  The good old days...


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Some images of the DMG so you can clearly see what you get. I find it neat that the plastic housings for the drivers inside are colored coded.
> 
> Edit: @jant71 I'll post some sound impressions when I get the chance to sit down for a good listen. B400 will be compared to the Delphinus 5 in the review. I personally consider the D5 a near direct upgrade. Signature is similar minus the B400 being slightly warmer and bassier but with less extension, and the D5 having a bit more treble energy. Very neutral sounding earphone to my ears, supported by the measurements Astrotec provided.
> 
> ...


Have you reviewed the Delphinus 5? I miss it ,
Please share the link of D5's review , thanks .


----------



## B9Scrambler

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you reviewed the Delphinus 5? I miss it ,
> Please share the link of D5's review , thanks .



Should be up next week sometime. Have to finish my review of the underwhelming Geekwold GK3 first.


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Should be up next week sometime. Have to finish my review of the underwhelming Geekwold GK3 first.


Ohh thats nice , 
Please if it is possible make sure a comparison with IT04 .


----------



## Lurk650

Ahmad313 said:


> Ohh thats nice ,
> Please if it is possible make sure a comparison with IT04 .


I'm almost 100% sure he doesn't have the IT04


----------



## B9Scrambler (Aug 29, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> I'm almost 100% sure he doesn't have the IT04



You are 200% correct. I can't get even seem to get a simple reply to an email or PM from companies like that. *shrug*


----------



## thejoker13

CactusPete23 said:


> Pictures at Aliexpress sellers show a different cable.


I noticed this as well. I wonder what I'm going to receive when I finally get mine. He also got like 10 different pairs of tips with his package, but yet the official specs say 3 pairs of silicone and 1 pair of foam tips. Who knows, but I guess I'll find out soon enough, hopefully.


----------



## paddyberger

Unboxing for the BGVP DMG and gives a good summary of accessories but not so much on sound.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 29, 2018)

Blue is indeed nice. Now we just need to see the red DMG in real life 

Anyone interested in these...  https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/c4d0e2fba2520405/index.html





Renewal of the award-winning ATH-MSR7 adds audiophile option of a balanced connection

Proprietary 45 mm True Motion Drivers (with diamond-like carbon coated diaphragms) are capable of Hi-Res Audio reproduction

Multi-layer Air Damping Technology, comprised of a layered housing and triple-vent system, reduces unwanted vibration and controls the airflow for superior audio clarity

Stainless steel acoustic mesh resistor provides improved high-frequency response, while bass acoustic resistor delivers accurate low-frequency response

Lightweight design and optimized lateral pressure provide long time wearing comfort

Aluminum housing structure reduces unwanted vibration

Soft memory foam earpads and headband for ultimate comfort

Straight Y-type cable style for ideal balanced connection (Two detachable 1.2 m (3.5') straight Y-type cables with A2DC (Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial) connectors at the headphones: one with a 4.4 mm 5-pole balanced mini-plug, the other with a 3.5 mm 3-pole stereo mini-plug)
Dynamic Driver Diameter 45 mm
Frequency Response 5-50,000 Hz
Sensitivity 101 dB/mW
Impedance 36 ohms
Cable Detachable 1.2 m (3.5') cable (3.5 mm 3-pole stereo mini-plug to A2DC); detachable 1.2 m (3.5') cable (4.4 mm 5-pole balanced mini-plug to A2DC)


So we have improved looks, they are 53 grams lighter, sound is upgraded(now DLC diaphragms), and 4.4 mm balance cable is included.

I see what you did there AT... https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/f57779f2cfe36a17/index.html
They took the old MSR7 and made it into this SR50.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Dsnuts said:


> Penon has them on their site as of this morning as well.  Mean while vendor on amazon has still not shipped my DMGs. Lovely. Look forward to hearing theses and I will most certainly compare them to the FH5. If they are on a similar level in SQ that will most certainly set the bar at this price range.


I have a feeling you will most certainly be impressed . HBB and I have a same ear and when ever he has loved something, I have always loved it to.


----------



## paulindss

I have a great disappointment with BGVP, wich is ds1. A hype i myself helped to create and share. Sorry, lol. Now, with more experience i can see that these are nothing special AT ALL. @Dsnuts  was one of the few who has said that the ds1s are actually not that good. So I am trusting on him, and i will be certainly looking further to this thread. Let's see what you guys can tell us about the DMG promisse. I am trusting the bad guy good audio because his views on iems seems very coherent with what I hear and read from personal trust sources.


----------



## paulindss

paddyberger said:


> Unboxing for the BGVP DMG and gives a good summary of accessories but not so much on sound.




You better not give much credit on his opinions on sound... Really.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ditto! i find HBB taste in earphones and gear right on!


----------



## Dsnuts

A little bit of snafu in getting the DMGs. Vendor on amazon tells me I will get them but I was trying to cancel so I can get them from Penon.  It is crazy they haven't shipped them yet. Driving me bonkers. This is what I get for being impatient. Lol


----------



## Dsnuts

BGVP Sidy is a surprising up and coming company. These guys have some misses, probably experiments but I have always liked the DM5s. More than most guys around here but I can hear their potential. I have a feeling based on what B9S mentioned that the DMGs will have a better tuning and with tuning filters. For the money they should be very competitive but I will not know until I get them in my ears.

And just like that vendor finally sent my black pair. The wait begins.

By the way slight chance I might be getting a pair of NiceHCK NK10s. Slight chance. Lol.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> By the way slight chance I might be getting a pair of NiceHCK NK10s. Slight chance. Lol.



Interesting, I wonder what BA's they are using for the 10BA earphones.

I ordered the TONEKING T88K IMES 8 Balanced Armature knowles 16 Drivers diy Hifi Monitor Stereo Earphones With 8-core MMCX Cable.
8 BA per side with Sonion and Knowles BA drivers according to the website, looking forward to the set.


----------



## demo-to

Carlsan said:


> Interesting, I wonder what BA's they are using for the 10BA earphones.
> 
> I ordered the TONEKING T88K IMES 8 Balanced Armature knowles 16 Drivers diy Hifi Monitor Stereo Earphones With 8-core MMCX Cable.
> 8 BA per side with Sonion and Knowles BA drivers according to the website, looking forward to the set.


Expect to get a big bold sound with rumbling bass (yes, out of BA's) yet with a natural timbre besides the bass section and very resolving. I heard details I have never heard before in some of my tracks I use for critical listening


----------



## Zerohour88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So these earphones have the same drivers mix as the FH5 and IT04. 3BAs with a dynamic for well under a $100 spot. Zero feed back. So it would be a shot in the dark but cheap enough to consider a try. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...bc3b-4e90-9302-dec4446ac019&priceBeautifyAB=0



Unless I'm mistaken, these are pretty much the Skald 4, around 62 bux on taobao:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.1de6657bfSQVlG&id=546677496296

I ordered one for a friend last year (though that was before they came out with this carbon fiber shell), all I could recall was that it had a smooth sound sig

Edit: seems this is the new one, I ordered this :

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.176327d3jPE3b3&id=546106519313

difference might just be cosmetics, but thought I should point that out.


----------



## SSandDigital

paulindss said:


> You better not give much credit on his opinions on sound... Really.



I'm honestly confused why he does these reviews when it seems he complains about fit and how IEM rarely fit his ear properly, or rarely gets a good fit.

He is also very sensitive to sibilance, which is fine, but he should have recognized and state he can only listened to rolled off treble.  

But I agree, I don't trust his opinion on sound at all.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Techmanz didnt even use the filters.. He didnt even did a good comparison.. How can we trust this guy lol.. Dont take him serious.. Read his description under the video u will know what i mean.. He prefers the trn v80 against the bgvp dmg Lol


----------



## jant71

zazaboy said:


> Techmanz didnt even use the filters.. He didnt even did a good comparison.. How can we trust this guy lol.. Dont take him serious.. Read his description under the video u will know what i mean.. He prefers the trn v80 against the bgvp dmg Lol



I didn't get that far. When I read "tested out of a Dell Inspiron and iphone 6" and he said "6 drivers per side for a total of 12 drivers" I stopped wasting my time.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, these are pretty much the Skald 4, around 62 bux on taobao:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.1de6657bfSQVlG&id=546677496296
> 
> I ordered one for a friend last year (though that was before they came out with this carbon fiber shell), all I could recall was that it had a smooth sound sig



Could you explain further?  It might be what I'm looking for, DD + 3 BA?  How is the sound?  Looking for consistency.

The TRN V80 for it's price, and function, actually do like the sound, stuff like Dancing w/ the Dead, or Vocal Trance/Progressive Trance, but for others like Fear and Loathing from Las Vegas it's awful.

So looking for something w/ more consistency.



jant71 said:


> I didn't get that far. When I read "tested out of a Dell Inspiron and iphone 6" and he said "6 drivers per side for a total of 12 drivers" I stopped wasting my time.



Yeah he should know what he is reviewing first.  But the laptop/phone?  It's the only time I use IEM.  If I'm near an external DAC/Amp, I'm not using IEM, full sized or monitors.  So I see no problems with that and the majority of people who use IEM use them as I do, as a portable device w/ their phone.  I'm never going to carry around a secondary player or dac/amp on the go, unless at the gym or running w/ small mp3 player, just cause phone is too big.

I wouldn't mind more reviews of budget IEM using phones.


----------



## paddyberger

paulindss said:


> You better not give much credit on his opinions on sound... Really.



I did say that the accessories breakdown was good but not sound?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Aug 30, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Could you explain further?  It might be what I'm looking for, DD + 3 BA?  How is the sound?  Looking for consistency.
> 
> The TRN V80 for it's price, and function, actually do like the sound, stuff like Dancing w/ the Dead, or Vocal Trance/Progressive Trance, but for others like Fear and Loathing from Las Vegas it's awful.
> 
> So looking for something w/ more consistency.



Slight edit since it seems the Skald 4 I linked might not be the same one that I purchased

I would describe the old Skald 4 as a slightly bright, smooth sounding all BA IEM. For comparison, I tested it and also another 4-BA, SK846, around the same time and they're strikingly similar apart from the Skald being a tad brighter up top (the SK846 is in turn also eerily similar to the SE846, despite being a bit lacking in bass speed and detail resolution). Might be lacking bass for some though. Soundstage feels natural, but I like a wider and airier feel, so that was a bit of a minus for me.


----------



## paulindss

paddyberger said:


> I did say that the accessories breakdown was good but not sound?



Oh, you are techmanz ?

I tried to warn people here to take the sound reviews of your/his videos with a huge grain of salt. As the audio reviews seems fairly poor in comparison to what people expect around here. They are kinda vague and lack a lot things.

Its nothing personal. Hope you don't get this as a offense.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Oh, you are techmanz ?
> 
> I tried to warn people here to take the sound reviews of your/his videos with a huge grain of salt. As the audio reviews seems fairly poor in comparison to what people expect around here. They are kinda vague and lack a lot things.
> 
> Its nothing personal. Hope you don't get this as a offense.



Haha, he did mention in his link to disregard the sound, just use the video as an unboxing.



Zerohour88 said:


> I would describe the Skald 4 as a slightly bright, smooth sounding all BA IEM. For comparison, I tested it and also another 4-BA, SK846, around the same time and they're strikingly similar apart from the Skald being a tad brighter up top (the SK846 is in turn also eerily similar to the SE846, despite being a bit lacking in bass speed and detail resolution). Might be lacking bass for some though. Soundstage feels natural, but I like a wider and airier feel, so that was a bit of a minus for me.



That's a shame, was hoping for DD + 3 BA setup.  And something more relaxed like SE215 sound.

I'll wait for more reviews of the BGVP DMG



Dsnuts said:


> So these earphones have the same drivers mix as the FH5 and IT04. 3BAs with a dynamic for well under a $100 spot. Zero feed back. So it would be a shot in the dark but cheap enough to consider a try. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...bc3b-4e90-9302-dec4446ac019&priceBeautifyAB=0



Hmm.  Has a DD, how is it venting?  Don't see anything on the shell.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 30, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Yeah he should know what he is reviewing first.  But the laptop/phone?  It's the only time I use IEM.  If I'm near an external DAC/Amp, I'm not using IEM, full sized or monitors.  So I see no problems with that and the majority of people who use IEM use them as I do, as a portable device w/ their phone.  I'm never going to carry around a secondary player or dac/amp on the go, unless at the gym or running w/ small mp3 player, just cause phone is too big.
> 
> I wouldn't mind more reviews of budget IEM using phones.



Not enough to properly check for source mismatching and if it performs stably across devices and types. You get nothing really reliable outside if you are using an iPhone 6 which is from 2014. This is a good gauge of how a hybrid will perform?

Not being snobbish but someone sends you something to review and it is more than a simple single driver set up and not under $50 do more than one portable device.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Not enough to properly check for source mismatching and if it performs stably across devices and types. You get nothing really reliable outside if you are using an iPhone 6 which is from 2014. This is a good gauge of how a hybrid will perform?
> 
> Not being snobbish but someone sends you something to review and it is more than a simple single driver set up and not under $50 do more than one portable device.



Yes it is a good gauge of how it will perform, at least for me.  Far more important to me that it sounds good straight from a phone than a dedicated DAP.  It's something I'm considering and will be using exclusively w/ my N6P phone which is also dated and my a Inspirion 13 laptop on the go.


----------



## paulindss

I don't expect profissional reviews from anyone. To me Its ok to use iPhone only. But he limits to talk "good bass-good mids-good treble". And that's all. It actually means nothing. He said once that a iem that I have are similar to kz zst. I have both, and they are completely different.


----------



## SSandDigital

Yeah we can all agree TechManz is in it for the views.  He clearly doesn't spend enough time listening to the IEM to make a sound judgement.  I personally wouldn't post a review until have listened to something for at least a week from a variety of different devices.

It will hurt him in the long run, I'm sure he will not gain the views he wants because he won't be seen as a reliable source.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I've been semi-following Techmanz since he started up his channel. This crowd is not his intended audience and never has been. His channel has grown A LOT in a relatively short time, esp. considering how many similar channels there are out there, so clearly what he's doing works for his primary viewers. Reading the comments, they seem to appreciate his to-the-point coverage. Not everyone's channel or reviews have to appeal to all crowds.


----------



## paddyberger

paulindss said:


> Oh, you are techmanz ?
> 
> I tried to warn people here to take the sound reviews of your/his videos with a huge grain of salt. As the audio reviews seems fairly poor in comparison to what people expect around here. They are kinda vague and lack a lot things.
> 
> Its nothing personal. Hope you don't get this as a offense.



I’m no more him than you are Roberto Firmino! Liverpool fan here.

I have ordered them from Penon, shipped today. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Whos up for giving some impressions?  How the build and cable? Pics would also be great haha


----------



## Dsnuts

So it looks like I will be getting the new NiceHCK NK10 for review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Combination of knowles and chines BAs similar to the HK6 combination. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2018)

Also a pair of these. EP35 from niceHCK. Using same drivers as the Onkyo E700M


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

drbluenewmexico said:


> ditto! i find HBB taste in earphones and gear right on!



My man,
Thank you bro!

I did a side by side with the Bravado which i love.

Lynyrd Skynyrd - *Freebird*  (_Live_  One more from the Road)
Fleetwood Mac - *Gold Dust Woman*
M.J. - *Wanna Be Startin Somethin/ Beat it/ Billie Jean*
Steely Dan - *"Hey Nineteen"*
Led Zep -* "Since I've Been loving You"
*
Running balanced out a A&K SE100 (a DAP that cost twice what it's worth but the sound is clean and U.I. great....worthless EQ)

These ABCDEFG's sound exceptional. Makes you ponder deep questions like:

Is the $300-____ zone a trap that sometimes hoovers money out the wallet doing nothing more than some budget gear can do for 1/2 the price?
Is ABCDEFG lucky...or good? (Didn't like the earbuds at all)

Hope your Summer was not as hot as mine. Japan was a freakin oven this year


----------



## paulindss

paddyberger said:


> I’m no more him than you are Roberto Firmino! Liverpool fan here.
> 
> I have ordered them from Penon, shipped today. Looking forward to trying them out.



Close! Actually i am Phillipe coutinho!


----------



## paddyberger

paulindss said:


> Close! Actually i am Phillipe coutinho!



Snake!


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> Expect to get a big bold sound with rumbling bass (yes, out of BA's) yet with a natural timbre besides the bass section and very resolving. I heard details I have never heard before in some of my tracks I use for critical listening


It is amazing what tone Toneking manages to pull out of the knowles 31618 BA. They're the closest BA I've ever heard to a dynamic driver. I'm still still blown away by the T4 and T66s and can't wait for my T88k to arrive. The T66s uses the same low, mid and high drivers as the t88k, but the t88k has an additional 30017 for the highs. Please share more of your impressions of these!


----------



## davidcotton

Interested in getting a set of the mandarin es symbios tips.  Is there a difference between the "n" and the "w" for fitting on to the nozzle of the iem itself?  I was always under the impression that it was the bore at the top it referred to?

Thanks


----------



## phthora

thejoker13 said:


> It is amazing what tone Toneking manages to pull out of the knowles 31618 BA. They're the closest BA I've ever heard to a dynamic driver. I'm still still blown away by the T4 and T66s and can't wait for my T88k to arrive. The T66s uses the same low, mid and high drivers as the t88k, but the t88k has an additional 30017 for the highs. Please share more of your impressions of these!



I hope you will share a comparison between the T4, T66, and T88 (and T2, if you have one). I am having a hard time deciding between the four of them. They all look great!


----------



## thejoker13

I recently purchased the nicehck hk6 from a fellow headfi member for 110.00 because I've read alot about them and wanted to compare them with my recent Toneking purchases. I didn't want to rush my comparison, so I gave them over a week of ear time to get fully familiar with their tuning. I know several people already own the hk6, so hopefully this will of some help.
First off, the hk6 uses a combination of knowles amd chinese BA's and that is apparent all throughout their sound. I find the the hk6 to sound pretty good and balanced throughout the whole frequency range. The upper mid range gets me though, as I hear a slight grain or unrefinement at the end and beginning of notes. I was able to smooth the sound out by using comply foam tips though. By itself, I find the hk6 to be decently tuned, but they're rather unrefined in comparison to the Toneking T66s. The hk6 are very lightweight to hold in my hand but feel cheaper made. The T66s are larger in size and filled, so they're heavier and seem to be much more quality. 
The T66s sound more natural and lifelike to my ears, from the kick drum the whole way to the hitting of the high hat cymbals. Just crystal clear details and with a natural decay. The hk6 sound more artificial in comparison and the drum instrument really showcases exactly what I mean. The cymbal hits have an almost tizzy, digital sound to them. 
I enjoyed my time listening to the hk6 and thought they were pretty good overall after I had acclimated myself to their sound. It was stunning though how quickly that changed once I put the T66s back in my ears after a week of using the hk6 exclusively.
I paid around 300.00 for my T66s and the hk6 retail in that range as well. I would be PISSED if I would've paid full retail for the hk6, but am happy with them for the 110.00 I paid. These 2 earphones aren't even in the same league and are several tiers apart. The tuning isn't drastically different, but it's the refinement and technical abilities of the T66s that sets them so far apart. As of now, the T66s are the very best I've ever had the pleasure to own, let alone listen to and they aren't even to my optimal sound preferences. I actually prefer a more neutral sound, rather than a musical and fun signature. 
I hope I'm not misunderstood with what I'm trying to convey here. It's not that the hk6 are that bad, but rather that the T66s are that GOOD. I hope more people eventually give these new Toneking all BA earphones a chance and can find as much musical enjoyment as I have. At the end of the day, that's what its all about.


----------



## thejoker13

phthora said:


> I hope you will share a comparison between the T4, T66, and T88 (and T2, if you have one). I am having a hard time deciding between the four of them. They all look great!


I will definitely do that! I've been thinking of doing some sort of a Toneking comparison review once I get the flagship T88k in.


----------



## phthora

thejoker13 said:


> I will definitely do that! I've been thinking of doing some sort of a Toneking comparison review once I get the flagship T88k in.



Thanks! I have the same problem with Toneking as I do with TFZ: I want them all! Toneking is worse though, because they have a much wider variety of driver types and set-ups. There's no other company where I am considering earbuds and IEMs, single DD and multi-BA set-ups at the same time.


----------



## thejoker13

phthora said:


> Thanks! I have the same problem with Toneking as I do with TFZ: I want them all! Toneking is worse though, because they have a much wider variety of driver types and set-ups. There's no other company where I am considering earbuds and IEMs, single DD and multi-BA set-ups at the same time.


Lol, I know exactly what you mean. I was blissfully unaware and happy with what I had before. Then I bought the nine tails and fell in love. Then i saw the all new BA line and was curious, and now the rest is history, haha.


----------



## phthora

thejoker13 said:


> Lol, I know exactly what you mean. I was blissfully unaware and happy with what I had before. Then I bought the nine tails and fell in love. Then i saw the all new BA line and was curious, and now the rest is history, haha.



Maybe TFZ and Toneking could do a subscription service where they just send you whatever they released that month and then you just mail it back in later for the next thing. Instead of Netflix, they could call it Chi-fix. I'd sign up. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

thejoker13 said:


> I recently purchased the nicehck hk6 from a fellow headfi member for 110.00 because I've read alot about them and wanted to compare them with my recent Toneking purchases. I didn't want to rush my comparison, so I gave them over a week of ear time to get fully familiar with their tuning. I know several people already own the hk6, so hopefully this will of some help.
> First off, the hk6 uses a combination of knowles amd chinese BA's and that is apparent all throughout their sound. I find the the hk6 to sound pretty good and balanced throughout the whole frequency range. The upper mid range gets me though, as I hear a slight grain or unrefinement at the end and beginning of notes. I was able to smooth the sound out by using comply foam tips though. By itself, I find the hk6 to be decently tuned, but they're rather unrefined in comparison to the Toneking T66s. The hk6 are very lightweight to hold in my hand but feel cheaper made. The T66s are larger in size and filled, so they're heavier and seem to be much more quality.
> The T66s sound more natural and lifelike to my ears, from the kick drum the whole way to the hitting of the high hat cymbals. Just crystal clear details and with a natural decay. The hk6 sound more artificial in comparison and the drum instrument really showcases exactly what I mean. The cymbal hits have an almost tizzy, digital sound to them.
> I enjoyed my time listening to the hk6 and thought they were pretty good overall after I had acclimated myself to their sound. It was stunning though how quickly that changed once I put the T66s back in my ears after a week of using the hk6 exclusively.
> ...



You need to save your cash and go IT04. These would fit your preference for sound.


----------



## SSandDigital

Hopefully not, hopefully the BGVP DMG are as impressive as the hype and he won't need to spend the additional $250.


----------



## SSandDigital

Kinera IDUN vs Kinera H3... WHY?!?!?!?  Seriously why?  It's so confusing with the endless new models each every time someone at KZ/TRN/BGVP/NiceHCK/ToneKing farts... Then have someone like Kinera, I can't tell what's the difference between their own models.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking toneking. You guys see this? 







Toneking TK10. Seems the are upping the driver count. 10 BAs


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

Someone at ToneKing had a huge fart huh?  Hope he didn't crap his pants. I'm sure someone else on his team will fart out a T1010, and someone else really will crap his pants full of TS8, and TS10 immediately after.

What's the difference between T, TS and TK series?  I know TK is more expensive than T, and T is more expensive than TS.

What I'm most confused about, as I expect the Toneking T10 to be around $300, why is the Hisenior B5+ only $100?  I expect it will be Knowles BA, same as Hisenior, but have semi-custom shell shape, both acrylic, so what's up?


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking toneking. You guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked with the seller about these. He says they're using the same drivers as the t88k, with an additional chinese made 30017. That makes it knowles 31618 for bass, and 30265 for mids and 3-30017 for treble. I'm not sure about the stores authenticity though, because Mr Z (the actual Toneking owner and tuning master)says he's not made a T10k at all, not is he developing one. The store also has "Toneking hybrid" that uses the same shell as the T4, T66s and T88k. I will only purchase from the official Toneking store and hotfi, as they're official distributors for Toneking.


----------



## thejoker13 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> You need to save your cash and go IT04. These would fit your preference for sound.


These do have me curious and I'd like to try them at some point. I'm to happy with my current gear to do a blind 500.00 purchase though.
Edit- I'd be very interested in an IT04 tour! Someone hit me up via pm if you know of any of them happening or about to happen.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> These do have me curious and I'd like to try them at some point. I'm to happy with my current gear to do a blind 500.00 purchase.


 
Looking forward to your BGVP DMG review/impressions, compared to your ToneKing T4, as I'm thinking my next IEM will be that unless TRN releases something exciting to compete.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> My man,
> Thank you bro!
> 
> I did a side by side with the Bravado which i love.
> ...


When will you post up your comparison video?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Aug 30, 2018)

To those looking forward to my sound impressions of the DMG, they aren't coming unless I can get a replacement. It's developed a ~10 dB channel imbalance. So, here are the rest of the pics I took for the review. At least you can ogle those until your DMG arrives.

*Edit: Replacement will be provided soon.*



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Nabillion_786

https://zhizhizhi.com/a/bgvp-dmg/

This is the only review of the dmg's I found in the whole net. However, it is in chinese and I set it to auto translate to hopefully get an idea. After reading the whole thing, I've never been as confused in my entire life.


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> I talked with the seller about these. He says they're using the same drivers as the t88k, with an additional chinese made 30017. That makes it knowles 31618 for bass, and 30265 for mids and 3-30017 for treble. I'm not sure about the stores authenticity though, because Mr Z (the actual Toneking owner and tuning master)says he's not made a T10k at all, not is he developing one. The store also has "Toneking hybrid" that uses the same shell as the T4, T66s and T88k. I will only purchase from the official Toneking store and hotfi, as they're official distributors for Toneking.



yeah, looked around on the taobao official store too, only the new TO600 600ohm earbuds are up. And the pic for the "TK10" is same as the T66k. Credit to Toneking, they're trying to streamline their products so the separation is clearer.

there's the odd 5 BA before they released the T4, T88k and then T66s. As you can see on the official store, only the T88k is clearly labeled as such.

then there's this, which is a bit cheaper but from what I can see, same as the T66s?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-15592547460.33.11857ed54hnfne&id=573625998065


----------



## demo-to (Aug 31, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I talked with the seller about these. He says they're using the same drivers as the t88k, with an additional chinese made 30017. That makes it knowles 31618 for bass, and 30265 for mids and 3-30017 for treble. I'm not sure about the stores authenticity though, because Mr Z (the actual Toneking owner and tuning master)says he's not made a T10k at all, not is he developing one. The store also has "Toneking hybrid" that uses the same shell as the T4, T66s and T88k. I will only purchase from the official Toneking store and hotfi, as they're official distributors for Toneking.


I have to raise my hand and say CAUTION!
I ordered my T88K from the AVCCK store - the same store offering the T10K, now. Prior to the purchase I asked them if they really offer the original T88K which they answered with "Yes". So I bought it to a very good price.

When selling my T88K again I collected some pictures of the T88K and I could see that there are differences at the nozzle. My T88K had a metal nozzle. On the pictures of all sellers except AVCCK, Toneking and Hotfi I can find pictures of a plastic molded nozzle (within the cavity).

This leads me to several conclusions:
1. My metal nozzle type is either a fake T88K or the original one
2. The plastic nozzle type is either a fake T88K or the original one
3. both variants are original and Toneking just switched within the production or somehow throws repair metal nozzles on the cavity once they comes in somehow damaged from the sub-supplier

Can someone with a "hot wire" (german english, means "good connections") to Toneking maybe clarify? Think this might avoid purchasing from the black sheeps if there are some on Aliexpress


----------



## geagle

demo-to said:


> Can someone with a "hot wire" (german english, means "good connections") to Toneking maybe clarify? Think this might avoid purchasing from the black sheeps if there are some on Aliexpress



I don't have any kind of privileged connection with Toneking, so can't say much about that. I can just offer another data point, in that I got my T88K from Penon audio, who I consider to be a good and trustable vendor (as I bought quite a bit of stuff from them over several years, and they always behaved well and professionally), and mine have plastic nozzles. Penon only has a selection of Tonekings on offer, though, not everything.


----------



## HungryPanda

All I know is I My Toneking TK2 has metal nozzles


----------



## demo-to

Received the Hisenior B5+ just a few minutes ago.

Only by these few minutes and listening time this seams to be THE REAL DEAL!

What a price performance ratio.

While I couldn't share the joy with the Toneking TK2 which HungryPanda does I fully in line with him with the Hinsenior B5+

This could even replace my Rose Mini4 I have the early feeling.

Very first impression: 
well balanced out, no really peaks, a fair compromise between analytical and musical, nice sparkle in the treble but no way fatiguing. I can use the stock cable and silicone tips and this arrangement sounds good. No need to tame down something with foam tips. It's like the Toneking T4 but with a tad more musicality. I enjoy and let you know more once I have more listening time. So far, I am impressed! And this for the price is me worth a "wow!" and lets me thinking over what the more expensive Hisenior models might reproduce of my music collection. Cannot even imagine….


----------



## tomscy2000

I hope it turns out good.


----------



## 4Real

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://zhizhizhi.com/a/bgvp-dmg/
> 
> This is the only review of the dmg's I found in the whole net. However, it is in chinese and I set it to auto translate to hopefully get an idea. After reading the whole thing, I've never been as confused in my entire life.



This review made me smile translated 


> As mentioned above, DMG is suitable for those who love toss, but it can also be used as a fever reduction without changing the catheter and listening to music.


----------



## crabdog

tomscy2000 said:


> I hope it turns out good.


YES!


----------



## jant71

KC09 wasn't that well received so not sure why any real excitement for the KC07. Is it supposed to be better even with a lower model no. ?

KC09 jumped to $99, was solid, but disappointed the expectations quite a few had from the KC06.

Those were the days. HAVI and Ostry etc. were gonna kick ass with their follow-ups but it never materialized


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> yeah, looked around on the taobao official store too, only the new TO600 600ohm earbuds are up. And the pic for the "TK10" is same as the T66k. Credit to Toneking, they're trying to streamline their products so the separation is clearer.
> 
> there's the odd 5 BA before they released the T4, T88k and then T66s. As you can see on the official store, only the T88k is clearly labeled as such.
> 
> ...


I heard the the white ones are a 6 BA like the T66s, except it's using sonion drivers for the lows. The specs are slightly different as a result of the different drivers as well. I haven't been able to get much more info other than that.


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> I have to raise my hand and say CAUTION!
> I ordered my T88K from the AVCCK store - the same store offering the T10K, now. Prior to the purchase I asked them if they really offer the original T88K which they answered with "Yes". So I bought it to a very good price.
> 
> When selling my T88K again I collected some pictures of the T88K and I could see that there are differences at the nozzle. My T88K had a metal nozzle. On the pictures of all sellers except AVCCK, Toneking and Hotfi I can find pictures of a plastic molded nozzle (within the cavity).
> ...


This is a very good post and is something I've been trying to get answers to. Apparently, and this is where it gets strange and somewhat confusing, both nozzle styles are legitimate. They have 2 tiers for all the semi customs models. One being the more expensive option, and it includes the non-metal nozzle. The cheaper line of T3, T4, T66s and T88k have the metal nozzle. Both are supposed to contain the same drivers and same tuning, but with differnet manufacturing costs, hence the different asking prices.Both contain the same packaging and accessories though. I would love to see a frequency graph of a metal nozzle one, vs the acrylic one and just see if it's exactly the same. It's always interesting in chifi land!!


----------



## jant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Due to popular demand we now have this... https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/gt3-superbass








vs. the originals' tuning...


----------



## tomscy2000

jant71 said:


> KC09 wasn't that well received so not sure why any real excitement for the KC07. Is it supposed to be better even with a lower model no. ?



Dunno about where it's supposed to be positioned, but perhaps, if it's actually a lower tier model, it could end up having better value for money.

There's also the Whizzer hybrid:





Standard dual BA + dynamic, inside curvature looks comfy, and it's now 2-pin instead of MMCX


----------



## superuser1

tomscy2000 said:


> Dunno about where it's supposed to be positioned, but perhaps, if it's actually a lower tier model, it could end up having better value for money.
> 
> There's also the Whizzer hybrid:
> 
> ...


Just the A15s were one of the earlier purchases of mine and having liked it i think i might want to give this a try however since then i have lost much love for the quantity of bass they produced.


----------



## crabdog

tomscy2000 said:


> Dunno about where it's supposed to be positioned, but perhaps, if it's actually a lower tier model, it could end up having better value for money.
> 
> There's also the Whizzer hybrid:
> 
> ...


It looks like they ditched the awful memory wire too


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Just the A15s were one of the earlier purchases of mine and having liked it i think i might want to give this a try however since then i have lost much love for the quantity of bass they produced.


The Haydn Pro was the polar opposite of the A15, so these guys are definitely not "stuck" to one particular tuning style.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> The Haydn Pro was the polar opposite of the A15, so these guys are definitely not "stuck" to one particular tuning style.


You are absolutely right. I remembered the haydn tuning and am hoping yet another tuning on this one.


----------



## Sound Eq

i like to try a chi fi iem, what is the best rec within 350 usd

thanks


----------



## pbui44

Sound Eq said:


> i like to try a chi fi iem, what is the best rec within 350 usd
> 
> thanks



CTZ 12-driver-per-ear IEM:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32877203239.html


----------



## hiflofi

pbui44 said:


> CTZ 12-driver-per-ear IEM:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32877203239.html


Isn't that IEM a bit too unknown? Plus the faceplate looks a bit gimmicky at least imo haha. But yeah if you've got spare cash lying around that's ok.


----------



## hiflofi (Sep 1, 2018)

Sound Eq said:


> i like to try a chi fi iem, what is the best rec within 350 usd
> 
> thanks


Btw I just checked your profile.

Seems like you've owned/heard many top tier IEMs. Any reason you moved on from the Zeus in favour of the U8/LX/Atlas? Do you have a preference for a bassier sound (with nice treble clarity as well)? I'm personally very interested in the Zeus XR (I have and favour the Katana and ER4SR) so I'd love to hear your impressions.

Also surprised that you're still interested in chifi despite owning so many top IEMs


----------



## Sound Eq

hiflofi said:


> Btw I just checked your profile.
> 
> Seems like you've owned/heard many top tier IEMs. Any reason you moved on from the Zeus in favour of the U8/LX/Atlas? Do you have a preference for a bassier sound (with nice treble clarity as well)? I'm personally very interested in the Zeus XR (I have and favour the Katana and ER4SR) so I'd love to hear your impressions.
> 
> Also surprised that you're still interested in chifi despite owning so many top IEMs



definitely my fav iem is legend x, the zeus XR adel was my least fav iem i had

As for why interest in chifi,  I like to watch how close chifi iems on budget can get to something spectacular as tofl iems that are very expensive


----------



## SSandDigital

Is there a big aliexpress sale on 11.11?  I've read 11.11 mentioned a few times.

Hopefully by then there will be more reviews Toneking T4 vs the BGVP DMG, and will make my decision for that sale.


----------



## tripside

SSandDigital said:


> Is there a big aliexpress sale on 11.11?  I've read 11.11 mentioned a few times.
> 
> Hopefully by then there will be more reviews Toneking T4 vs the BGVP DMG, and will make my decision for that sale.



Its called Singles Day, and you will big sales on all the e-com portals in China and probably elsewhere in SE Asia. Similar to Thanksgiving/black friday sales. But quite often sellers will jack up the prices and then discount it to previous levels. But yes , you do see discounts. 

I am in same boat regarding T4 DMG and DM6. Hopefully, we will see more members here chipping in with their impressions.


----------



## pbui44

hiflofi said:


> Isn't that IEM a bit too unknown? Plus the faceplate looks a bit gimmicky at least imo haha. But yeah if you've got spare cash lying around that's ok.



I really don’t see many people buying Chi-Fi at his asking price point, so there ya go.


----------



## Zerohour88

pbui44 said:


> I really don’t see many people buying Chi-Fi at his asking price point, so there ya go.



at $350? I dunno, there's the excellent Ibasso IT04 at $499. Pretty sure you can find good deals on some customs Hisenior or the few Toneking models for 350


----------



## peter123

pbui44 said:


> CTZ 12-driver-per-ear IEM:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32877203239.html



What's their signature like and what have you compared them to?


----------



## peter123

pbui44 said:


> I really don’t see many people buying Chi-Fi at his asking price point, so there ya go.



Really, I think you need to look again then. A lot of people in this thread are buying IEM's in the $200-400 range (and beyond)...


----------



## pbui44

peter123 said:


> Really, I think you need to look again then. A lot of people in this thread are buying IEM's in the $200-400 range (and beyond)...


m

Then please cut-to-the-chase by enlightening me and @Sound Eq what those IEMs are.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Sep 1, 2018)

pbui44 said:


> m
> 
> Then please cut-to-the-chase by enlightening me and @Sound Eq what those IEMs are.



Off the top of my head, Fiio FH5, LZ A5, Ibasso IT03, IT04, HK6, Toneking T66s, T88k, DZ12 etc

I'm sure there's many more that I forgot that were discussed here


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 1, 2018)

IBasso IT04. NiceHCK DZ12. Just got the NiceHCK NK10. NK10 has a different version by the way. If you guys know what I mean. Seems whatever NiceHCK gets there is an alternate version.

IBasso IT04 is worth every cent paid for a pair if you guys want to try the best of what Chifi has to offer.  IBasso is a Shenzhen company by the way. Same area where a lot of great audio goods come out of China.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I didn't go hog wild on recent Aliexpress sales. I did manage to get a new silver 2 pin cable for the NK10 and I had about 3 new earphones in my check out list before I came to my senses and removed them all. Lol. 

Including this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Newer 12BA iem for $360ish cant get over the name of these things. But if these things are tuned decently. These have the potential to be crazy bang for buck iems. I know there is a 10BA+ Dynamic verison of these but this one seems newer. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.4.5a0ec75euugLPs


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> So I didn't go hog wild on recent Aliexpress sales. I did manage to get a new silver 2 pin cable for the NK10 and I had about 3 new earphones in my check out list before I came to my senses and removed them all. Lol.
> 
> Including this one.
> 
> ...



as I've always love to point out (pretty sure some are sick of this, lol), this is the Skald S12, retailing for usd$250 (rmb1699) there. Impressions on the link too, if you can read chinese or google translate to decipher. I do wish the Ali sellers starts using the real product and company name for some of the stuff they're selling (easier for people to refer to them), but that seems like a pipe dream.


----------



## Carlsan

Not sure how much value one gets with a multi driver chifi earphone when they do not list the types of drivers. Cheap off the shelf drivers, even when there are a dozen of them, may not make the best listening experience.
That is why I love companies like iBasso, they go out of the way to use quality parts. 

I did buy a couple of earphones, as if I don't have enough already. The Hisenior B5 and the ToneKing T88K were ordered. Both seemed to be made with quality drivers and received overall great reviews from those who heard them (or like products from the same company).


----------



## hiflofi

I've personally heard and I'd probably take the IT04 over the unknown chifi IEMs which are about 2 years late to the meaningless Driver Count War.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

BGVP DMG. Impressionssss . So then we all could look at an iem that whoops iems at the 250 - 400 range butts . If it's true...


----------



## peter123

pbui44 said:


> m
> 
> Then please cut-to-the-chase by enlightening me and @Sound Eq what those IEMs are.



Or you could just read up in this thread and start walking around in the dark woods of Aliexpress to find out for yourself....


----------



## tomscy2000

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> BGVP DMG. Impressionssss.



So far, in addition to the one someone else posted, I only found a second set of impressions written in Chinese. Long story short, I'd take the impressions with a grain of salt because IMO the person has no idea what he's talking about, but the person remarked that the DMG was much better than the DM5 in bass and vocals, but that the DMG is far worse than both the SE846 and the E5c. I don't find these impressions helpful.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 2, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Received the Hisenior B5+ just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Only by these few minutes and listening time this seams to be THE REAL DEAL!
> 
> ...



My doubt is the bass. I like to have a good presence of sub bass and a small north to neutral bass and mid bass on my iems. Not a fan of bass roll off. How do these iems go ?

For example. The re-400 is almost flat on bass. Only a tiny bit north of neutral, but they never roll off. I love that way.


----------



## Nabillion_786

paulindss said:


> My doubt is the bass. I like to have a good presence of sub bass and a small north to neutral bass and mid bass on my iems. Not a fan of bass roll off. How do these iems go ?
> 
> For example. The re-400 is almost flat on bass. Only a tiny bit north of neutral, but they never roll off. I love that way.


How do the re-400 compare with your tin audio T2?


----------



## HungryPanda

The Hisenior B5+ will give plenty bass when asked for, just put on tips that are not really wide in the bore.


----------



## kova4a

Personally, after iems like the Magaosi k3pro and even the rhythmos sd7 plus, I an getting less and less interested in the multi-driver chi-fi being released on a daily basis. At least before they used to be super cheap like the kz stuff. Nowadays, there are so many $300+ offerings, which boast a great number of drivers, but it's literally a gamble with money that can get you great gear from a lot more renowned brands that do know their stuff and provide consistent quality. The became pretty clear after all the fuss around iems like the HK6. 

For me looking for chi-fi gems used to be fun to a point, but even when it's cheap you end up with a lot of junk and the cost adds up. Looking for gems among $200-300+ chi-fi is pure madness unless you're reviewer getting the stuff for free. I'm not saying there can't be any true gems among the rubble, but it's a lot riskier.

On that note, crinacle did mention recently that he was very impressed with the Moondrop Blessing, if someone else wants to jump in on that train 

Also, as I occasionally check in on the Vsonic's affairs to see updates on the new products scheduled for a November release


----------



## paulindss

Nabillion_786 said:


> How do the re-400 compare with your tin audio T2?



The hifiman for me is still some kind of Benchmark till this day. One of the most balanced iems on my collection. Have absolutely no huge flaw. That's why they were the budget iem recommended by Tyll hertsens till his retirement.

They share with the t2 the references of somewhat neutral benchmark of my collection, the timbre of both is equaly good and was a huge step for me that came from cheap chi-fi . The differences: The re-400 has more punch in bass, less upper treble, slight roll off in highs. The re-400 have more thick mids, having kind of a inverted u shaped sound. The mids on t2 are a little more thin together with the brigher and sparkler presentation. The t2 has too much of a bass roll off, it is too weak for my ideal taste, but it is part of what makes this iem special. The re-400 is still kinda neutral but never rolls off... Check innerfidelity graph. The stage on t2 is huge and airyer, but with the price of the upper mids being the center of the show, it can be little more tiring than T2. The stage on re 400 is smaller, heavier and with a little more depth because of the tighter and more depper bass. The bass on hifiman share the fast decay and great texture of tin audio.

Overall i find the two similar, one is way more musical, and incapable of being tiring. Neutral-warm. The hifiman. The other, analitycal, thinner, more detayled. The tin audio.

The hifiman can be a way more universal iem, but the tin audio can be unbeateable if you are going to listen for a fast jazz track like Dave brubeck for example.

Construction wise. T2 hands down. Last note, the good fit is important to get a amazing isolation and sound from re 400. The t2 fit and isolation is'nt top notch.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nabillion_786

paulindss said:


> The hifiman for me is still some kind of Benchmark till this day. One of the most balanced iems on my collection. Have absolutely no huge flaw. That's why they were the budget iem recommended by Tyll hertsens till his retirement.
> 
> They share with the t2 the references of somewhat neutral benchmark of my collection, the timbre of both is equaly good and was a huge step for me that came from cheap chi-fi . The differences: The re-400 has more punch in bass, less upper treble, slight roll off in highs. The re-400 have more thick mids, having kind of a inverted u shaped sound. The mids on t2 are a little more thin together with the brigher and sparkler presentation. The t2 has too much of a bass roll off, it is too weak for my ideal taste, but it is part of what makes this iem special. The re-400 is still kinda neutral but never rolls off... Check innerfidelity graph. The stage on t2 is huge and airyer, but with the price of the upper mids being the center of the show, it can be little more tiring than T2. The stage on re 400 is smaller, heavier and with a little more depth because of the tighter and more depper bass. The bass on hifiman share the fast decay and great texture of tin audio.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the amazing comparison. Tbh the hifiman seems alot more for my tastes for an entry level balanced iem. Only thing that initially put me off with these are all the reviews stating that these lack bass to the extent of it making stuff unenjoyable to listen.


----------



## kova4a

Well, for me the re400 never really hit the right note (pun intended). It is a good sounding iem, but not as good as the hype made it. It is a great gateway to hi-fi though - I bought a whole bunch while it was going for $25 and it made for a great gift for a lot of friends. Personally, for a cheap balanced sound I would go with the dunu titan 1 and vsonic gr07 over the re400 any day of the week, but YMMV.


----------



## Nabillion_786

kova4a said:


> Well, for me the re400 never really hit the right note (pun intended). It is a good sounding iem, but not as good as the hype made it. It is a great gateway to hi-fi though - I bought a whole bunch while it was going for $25 and it made for a great gift for a lot of friends. Personally, for a cheap balanced sound I would go with the dunu titan 1 and vsonic gr07 over the re400 any day of the week, but YMMV.


That's cool but what are your opinions on the tin audio T2?


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's cool but what are your opinions on the tin audio T2?


I find the Tin Audio T2 to be my favorite Chi-fi IEM. I’ve had them since October of last year, and I still haven’t found anything I like more. For me, I think they have the best midrange out of anything else I have (you can check my long list of IEMs) and there’s just something about the timbre that feels so natural and right. They have the most forward, yet non-fatiguing vocals I’ve heard in anything below $100. I also don’t hear any recession in the midrange whatsoever. Overall, I find them to be a very safe option with a very nice and neutral sound signature.


----------



## tomscy2000 (Sep 2, 2018)

Got my DMGs. First impression is that it makes no errors of commission. The mids are not problematic at all, and even with the treble nozzles, there isn't much sibilance. There's some treble roll-off, but I'm fine with it. At least it's not fatiguing. My unit has no detectable channel imbalance, thank goodness. I'd hate to have to RMA these.

The exchangeable filters are subtle in effect; there's nothing covering the silver ones (treble), while there is a thin layer of mesh lining the gold ones (bass). The gold ones smooth out the treble response a bit, allowing the bass to be a little more prominent, but the difference isn't night and day.

Overall, instead of selecting the bass filters, I'd opt to use the silver (undampened) ones and use Comply Ts tips instead. But I need new Comply tips, so it'll be some time before I try that route. Because the filter threads are not perfect, I'd want to try to avoid changing out the filters all the time to risk stripping the threads, too. Currently, I'm just using SpinFit tips on them, and already they sound different from stock tips. Stock tips aren't good IMO; they're not very compliant and feel like the cheap silicone tips ubiquitously found in <$20 earphones.

Sub-bass is a bit of a disappointment, though. While the mid-bass is controlled, sub-bass is rolled off. I don't have a problem with the quantity of impact either, but the bass texture is something I'm still getting used to. Feels a little grainy to me.

Soundstage is variable; it's tip-dependent, and ultimately, there aren't a ton of clear directional cues. My guess is that the way it's designed plays a part in this --- the individual frequency ranges aren't piped all the way to the end of the nozzles (to enable the exchangeable filters, of course), and to me, soundstage suffers.

These will be OI-dependent earphones; I'm getting relatively good results from a <0.5 ohm OI source (SMSL iDEA), but I dislike how it sounds from my iPhone 6 (~5 ohms). The difference isn't massive, but detectable.

Keep in mind that I haven't heard any of the well-regarded chi-fi earphones often, so please don't ask me how it compares to the Trn *** or LZ ** or TFZ ****** --- I have no idea.

For $139, I think they're well worth the price. The satin blue housings are nice, compact, and comfortable, and the DMG has definitely exceeded my (relatively low) expectations. It has a pleasant, if safe (i.e. rolled-off on purpose, rather than by technical limitations) signature.


​EDIT: Used the included foam tips with silver filters --- this is a good balance, to me, at least. More used to the bass, but it's still lacking sub-bass response (this is coming from someone who doesn't like bassy earphones, but rather dead flat bass response, or at the most a +4.5 dB boost over the Etymotic shelf). These are sensitive earphones too; I'm using them at minimum volume on my SMSL iDEA. Overall, no real shifts in opinion from initial thoughts.


----------



## Dsnuts

Finally got my silver cable here from DD- audio on aliexpress. These are indeed the real deal. This is a cable you guys have to bookmark for next time if you need a silver cable on the cheap. Was recently on sale for $45. they are back to $59. But even at full price these are very comparable to my other silver cables I have bought on aliexpress. Very soft 4 core pure silver cable. These have some weight to them since they are pure silver and most importantly I can clearly tell they are pure silver in sound characteristics. Sounds superb on my M3s and DZ12.  Unlike the stiff memory wire that is on a lot of cables these ones are actually done really well. They form very nicely to my ears and are not stiff at all. I was thinking of taking off the ear guides but I will just leave them on here. No need to take these off. Thumbs up on these cables. Especially when they are on sale. And you best believe they will be on sale again. Will wait till I see a few reviews of some of the newer Chifi iems before trying them out possibly for 11/11 sale. 

Will try my DMGs using these cables once I get it.


----------



## Leo888 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi Ds, can I ask for the link of the cable please. Thanks.

Btw, received the ON2 and on the burn now. Kind of loose on my small head but still isolate pretty well. If I remember correctly, you have tried other cables. If possible some cable recommendations for ON2.

Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

I use a pure silver cable for mines but these look really nice and should give a bit of an uplift in detail on the ON2. These are supposed to be pure silver core so should give a similar effect as my cable I have. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...95712fb&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

The 1.5m version only cost $45. That is s heck of a deal for a pure silver cable you can use for headphones. 


That mmcx balanced silver cable I posted earlier is a lunashops cable and on lunashops they go for $70 or so and on DD audio store they got it for $59 but recent sales they were $45. If you can wait till next big sale I am certain they will go on sales again to $45 or cheaper. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...065.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.644c4c4d0dxrhR


----------



## Nabillion_786

SilverLodestar said:


> I find the Tin Audio T2 to be my favorite Chi-fi IEM. I’ve had them since October of last year, and I still haven’t found anything I like more. For me, I think they have the best midrange out of anything else I have (you can check my long list of IEMs) and there’s just something about the timbre that feels so natural and right. They have the most forward, yet non-fatiguing vocals I’ve heard in anything below $100. I also don’t hear any recession in the midrange whatsoever. Overall, I find them to be a very safe option with a very nice and neutral sound signature.


Wow! That's a bold statement since you have/or owned a number of great iems that can cost upto 6x as much. These sound like a steal for £25 on the last Ali sale! Btw what tips and mods do you listen to these with?

I would also be interested in your thoughts about the qt2, do they hold up against the it01s that I recently had?


----------



## Leo888

Hi Ds, thanks for the link. Will be looking into them. Cheers.


----------



## Tranman409

Dsnuts said:


> That mmcx balanced silver cable I posted earlier is a lunashops cable and on lunashops they go for $70 or so and on DD audio store they got it for $59 but recent sales they were $45. If you can wait till next big sale I am certain they will go on sales again to $45 or cheaper. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...065.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.644c4c4d0dxrhR



Silly question but is the mmcx cable you linked comes with both 2 pin and MCCX cables? About to order it but just want the MMCX


----------



## iems0nly

Not a new discovery, but a new review for a recent IEM : Acoustune HS1004
The most affordable Myrinx driver. If you want dynamic bass with great soundstage, this one will keep you happy.


----------



## manukmanohar

So, finally I got the Rose BR7 today. Attaching a few pictures of the same. In terms of build quality, look and feel, it seems remarkably similar to the Rose BR5, which similarly had a earplug design that goes pretty deep, and seems to provide good isolation (yet to get the right tips to fit me well though). I like that this time, they have decided not to have the Rose name in the engraving and instead have the logo, which looks better.

I think I will need to spend more time, to get a hold of the sound. Initial impressions of the sound, it seems that tonality wise, it seems to be slightly brighter with a more linear bass, and slightly upper-mids focussed sound. Treble seems to extend quite well. Soundstage is quite impressive, with a good amount of depth and width. I hope to compare against FH5 , as well once i get my review unit for it. Hopefully, I get to compare against IT04 as well.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Dsnuts

Tranman409 said:


> Silly question but is the mmcx cable you linked comes with both 2 pin and MCCX cables? About to order it but just want the MMCX



You just have to click on the right photo option be it mmcx in balanced which is what I got or in single ended. Now if you plan on just getting these for single ended. There is another option I have had my eyes on. This one here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=842ad2f185884a7db4f87b95b8920137  This one looks really nice. It is too bad they don't come in balanced but if you plan on just getting a single ended anyhow. This one looks like a better option than the gold colored silver cable I posted.


----------



## Returnity

BGVP DMG on massdrop for 115 USD. I wish we had some more reviews before pulling the trigger. Definitely tempting though!


----------



## CactusPete23 (Sep 3, 2018)

FYI... The BGVP DMG is on Massdrop for $114.99, with free US shipping.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dmg-iem?utm_placement=4&referer=C8B7DS&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2018-09-03&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1535958043079.101160348041301321438655

Oops, someone else posted at same time !


----------



## tomscy2000

Returnity said:


> BGVP DMG on massdrop for 115 USD. I wish we had some more reviews before pulling the trigger. Definitely tempting though!



What have you listened to? And what have you liked?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 3, 2018)

Dang that was quick to MD. Wish I had known they were gonna be on MD for that cheap.

Ship date on Sept 28th so the wait is a month however.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> Dang that was quick to MD. Wish I had known they were gonna be on MD for that cheap.


Yeah and est shipped is end of this month which isn't too bad


----------



## Returnity

tomscy2000 said:


> What have you listened to? And what have you liked?



I'm a potential buyer, so naturally I have no idea about them right now???


----------



## Dsnuts

I will most definitely get my pair before the ship date but the drop is only for 5 days.


----------



## tomscy2000

Returnity said:


> I'm a potential buyer, so naturally I have no idea about them right now???



Didn't mean to confuse you; I should've been more clear. I meant, in terms of the earphones you've owned/auditioned, what have you liked?


----------



## Carlsan

Not sure if how much people on this thread follow other threads here on head-fi but I came across this for those looking for a bargain under $200.
The  Oriolus Finschi has been released for $179 and is on Penon. 
People on the Oriolus thread are comparing it to the $600 Empire Ears Bravado. One person, who has heard both the  Oriolus MKII (about $800) and the Finschi  likes the cheaper Fiunschi better. 
Compared to the Bravado, they have same bass but better mids and highs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 3, 2018)

Speaking of Penon. I had no idea this was out. Ibasso DX120, No thread on these yet. Sneaky release by Ibasso.  This should compete well with the Cayin N5ii and the Shanling M3s at least in terms of sound.  Dual card slots. I like that it is a non android device.






*iBasso DX120 AK4495 DSD 2.5mm Balanced Output HIFI Lossless Portable Music player *

*Specification*

OS: mango pure tone system

DAC: AK4495

Screen: 3.2-inch 480X800 resolution full-fit IPS touch screen

Sampling rate: PCM: 8kHz-384kHz (8/16/24/32bits)/native DSD: DSD64/128, stereo (does not support multi-channel DST)

Clock system: TCXO active temperature compensation crystal oscillator + phase-locked loop technology, digital audio bus full synchronous clock

Battery/Charging: 3700mAh 3.8V Lithium Ion Polymer Battery/USB TYPE-C MTK-PE+ is compatible with QC2.0 dual fast charging technology, supports 12V, 9V/1.5A fast charging standard, and is backward compatible with common BC1.2 specification. USB charger

2 Micro SD card slots

Size: 63mmx113mmx15mm

Weight:165g

*2.5mm balance po:*

Maximum output level: 3.6Vrms

Frequency response: 10HZ-45KHZ+/-1dB

THD+N: 0.00027%, -111dB (no load @2.4Vrms), 0.00032%, -110dB (32Ω load @2.4Vrms)

Dynamic range: 117dB

Signal to noise ratio: 117dB (32 ohm load) (132dB)

Crosstalk: -116dB

*3.5mm single-ended po:*

Maximum output level: 1.8Vrms

Frequency response: 10HZ-45KHZ+/-1dB

THD+N: 0.0004%, -107dB (no load @1.2Vrms), 0.00056%, -105dB (32Ω load @1.2Vrms)

Dynamic range: 115dB

Signal to noise ratio: 115dB (32 ohm load)

Crosstalk: -115dB

*3.5mm single-ended line out:*

Maximum output level: 1.8Vrms

Frequency response: 10HZ-45KHZ+/-1dB

THD+N: 0.0004%, -107dB (no load @1.2Vrms)

Dynamic range: 115dB

Signal to noise ratio: 115dB

Play time: about 16hours

*Packaging*

DX120

Type-C data cable,

Balanced twister cable

Coaxial cable,

Case

Tempered film


----------



## geagle

There is a thread about the DX120  , here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...e-ended-line-out-and-2-micro-sd-slots.887809/

Recent


----------



## Dsnuts

I like that idea of just concentrating on sound vs android and a bunch of extra stuff that is not needed on a pure music player. Will keep tabs on that thread to see what the consensus is.


----------



## Returnity

tomscy2000 said:


> Didn't mean to confuse you; I should've been more clear. I meant, in terms of the earphones you've owned/auditioned, what have you liked?



No worries! I own Campfire Andromeda as my primary IEM and I love them absolutely. In the last months I went on a quest to find a cheaper and more fun sounding (with plenty of bass, just not basshead levels) IEM for daily and brutal usage (and not worry about destroying them). So far I have KZ ED16 and then TRN V80. ED16 was along the lines on what I've been looking for and V80 is definitely an improvement over those but I find the treble on these a little bit harsh (not unacceptable though). So I was wondering if DMG is what I'm looking for.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> Wow! That's a bold statement since you have/or owned a number of great iems that can cost upto 6x as much. These sound like a steal for £25 on the last Ali sale! Btw what tips and mods do you listen to these with?
> 
> I would also be interested in your thoughts about the qt2, do they hold up against the it01s that I recently had?


It is quite a bold statement, but I do stand by it 100% haha. I usually use mods on them, but recently, I've really been enjoying their neutrality. Some consider them to be bass light, so I usually use blue painter's tape to seal the small vents on the front nozzles and then poke a small hole into them. This helps negate driver flex and adds a good deal of extra, but not too much, sub-bass. 

One thing I recently discovered was that using this cable (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...m=2114.12010608/itm2home-1.0.0.5cf55c8aIQTa0j) actually increased bass quantity overall, making them slightly warm, yet without losing details in the midrange. I found that vocals became more full-bodied while keeping their main attributes. I had to remove my tape mod after using this cable because the bass became overwhelmingly strong.


----------



## peter123

Got this little fella in today:



 

 

It does a admirably good job driving these big fellas:


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. That a tiny dac.? They seem to get smaller and smaller.


----------



## tomscy2000

Returnity said:


> No worries! I own Campfire Andromeda as my primary IEM and I love them absolutely. In the last months I went on a quest to find a cheaper and more fun sounding (with plenty of bass, just not basshead levels) IEM for daily and brutal usage (and not worry about destroying them). So far I have KZ ED16 and then TRN V80. ED16 was along the lines on what I've been looking for and V80 is definitely an improvement over those but I find the treble on these a little bit harsh (not unacceptable though). So I was wondering if DMG is what I'm looking for.



I've only listened to the Andromeda on a couple of occasions, so I can't really give you a comparison, unfortunately. I also have not heard the V80. But I am good at interpreting measurements, and from what I've seen I can envision why some people may feel the V80 has harsh treble. I don't believe the DMG will have the same issue, especially with the gold filters attached. The treble response is very well measured on the DMG. My worry for you is that you might not find the bass "fun enough". It's there, and it certainly isn't lacking, but I definitely feel the sub-bass is rolled off. The last hybrid I had was the Dunu DN-2000J, and it had great bass (but the treble most likely irritated a ton of people). I love my EX1000 and its bass but I keep it in my mini museum because of its age and its impracticality for outdoor use. The DMG doesn't have bass as enjoyable as the two I just mentioned. It's also not nearly as fun as the exaggerated sub-bass on the AKG N5005, or the JVC FD01. But as a whole, the DMG is a pretty darn good package.


----------



## Luhar

Seriously considering pulling it on those DMGs at massdrop.. for any owners out there, have you paired it with a shanling m0?


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 3, 2018)

tomscy2000 said:


> I've only listened to the Andromeda on a couple of occasions, so I can't really give you a comparison, unfortunately. I also have not heard the V80. But I am good at interpreting measurements, and from what I've seen I can envision why some people may feel the V80 has harsh treble. I don't believe the DMG will have the same issue, especially with the gold filters attached. The treble response is very well measured on the DMG. My worry for you is that you might not find the bass "fun enough". It's there, and it certainly isn't lacking, but I definitely feel the sub-bass is rolled off. The last hybrid I had was the Dunu DN-2000J, and it had great bass (but the treble most likely irritated a ton of people). I love my EX1000 and its bass but I keep it in my mini museum because of its age and its impracticality for outdoor use. The DMG doesn't have bass as enjoyable as the two I just mentioned. It's also not nearly as fun as the exaggerated sub-bass on the AKG N5005, or the JVC FD01. But as a whole, the DMG is a pretty darn good package.




@tomscy2000 can you comment on the soundstage of the bgvp dmg .. is it really that big like sony ex1000? does it sound great from weak sources like smartphone or do I need a dap? if yes which dap do you recommend to get most of this headphones?


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. That a tiny dac.? They seem to get smaller and smaller.



Yep, it's the Venture Electronics Odyssey. I've got a friend for it as well:




 

The Hidizs Sonata I've had for a while now and I really love it (I've actually got two of them) , turns my Galaxy S8 into a very capable player.

The Odyssey is a lot more powerful though, actually I already regret ordering the SMSL IQ to pair with my phone and the HD58X when traveling (to use in hotel rooms).....


----------



## davidcotton

Carlsan said:


> Not sure if how much people on this thread follow other threads here on head-fi but I came across this for those looking for a bargain under $200.
> The  Oriolus Finschi has been released for $179 and is on Penon.
> People on the Oriolus thread are comparing it to the $600 Empire Ears Bravado. One person, who has heard both the  Oriolus MKII (about $800) and the Finschi  likes the cheaper Fiunschi better.
> Compared to the Bravado, they have same bass but better mids and highs.



Tempted as would like to try a hybrid but universals never fit my ears well and not sure if would get done for tax on import


----------



## Returnity

tomscy2000 said:


> I've only listened to the Andromeda on a couple of occasions, so I can't really give you a comparison, unfortunately. I also have not heard the V80. But I am good at interpreting measurements, and from what I've seen I can envision why some people may feel the V80 has harsh treble. I don't believe the DMG will have the same issue, especially with the gold filters attached. The treble response is very well measured on the DMG. My worry for you is that you might not find the bass "fun enough". It's there, and it certainly isn't lacking, but I definitely feel the sub-bass is rolled off. The last hybrid I had was the Dunu DN-2000J, and it had great bass (but the treble most likely irritated a ton of people). I love my EX1000 and its bass but I keep it in my mini museum because of its age and its impracticality for outdoor use. The DMG doesn't have bass as enjoyable as the two I just mentioned. It's also not nearly as fun as the exaggerated sub-bass on the AKG N5005, or the JVC FD01. But as a whole, the DMG is a pretty darn good package.



Thanks for the insight, much appreciated!


----------



## Carlsan

davidcotton said:


> Tempted as would like to try a hybrid but universals never fit my ears well and not sure if would get done for tax on import



I should be getting a pair next week. Ordered from Penon about 9 days ago. I was a big fan of the original Oriolus v.1. This one is suppose to be as good or better. 

I'll post my thoughts after receiving.


----------



## davidcotton

Carlsan said:


> I should be getting a pair next week. Ordered from Penon about 9 days ago. I was a big fan of the original Oriolus v.1. This one is suppose to be as good or better.
> 
> I'll post my thoughts after receiving.



You obviously didn't do express shipping then?


----------



## Ahmad313

I have ordered these two adapters during the sale on AliexAliEx , both have dac chip inside for high quality sound but not much expensive in price ,


----------



## peter123

Ahmad313 said:


> I have ordered these two adapters during the sale on AliexAliEx , both have dac chip inside for high quality sound but not much expensive in price ,



Nice! I'm looking forward to hear your impressions on them. I've got them both in my basket but picked up enough other stuff this time.....


----------



## Lurk650

I'm surprised there is no reviews on the net about the ADV M5-1D or the M5-5D (1 DD & 1 DD + 4 BA). They look really nice.


----------



## jant71

^ Stevie likes the M1D best...


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Nice! I'm looking forward to hear your impressions on them. I've got them both in my basket but picked up enough other stuff this time.....


Sure , i will share my impressions about the sound quality of these adapters when i receive my parcel ,


----------



## hiflofi

Bit late to the party (and generally not super into chifi after picking up the Katana) but I'm enamoured by the LZ A4 and its tuning variety. However, the recessed mids are curbing my impulsiveness. May pick up a pair if they go on sale.
Can someone vouch for the technical performance of the LZ A4 i.e. soundstage, resolution, separation?


----------



## tomscy2000

zazaboy said:


> @tomscy2000 can you comment on the soundstage of the bgvp dmg .. is it really that big like sony ex1000?



No. It's an average sized soundstage. It doesn't feel constrained, but it's not huge. I don't understand what you mean by the EX1000.



zazaboy said:


> @tomscy2000does it sound great from weak sources like smartphone or do I need a dap? if yes which dap do you recommend to get most of this headphones?



You can use a smartphone. It's a very sensitive earphone. I don't listen past 4 clicks of the volume rocker on iOS devices. But if your smartphone has high OI (e.g. >5 ohms), I'd recommend using a lower OI source. I am getting good results from sources with 1 ohm OI and lower.



zazaboy said:


> @tomscy2000if yes which dap do you recommend to get most of this headphones?



Don't get a DAP to 'match' a pair of earphones. That's silly. People get a DAP because they like standalone music playback capability, and they like the idea of it potentially delivering better SQ than a smartphone because DAP manufacturers usually tend to put more emphasis on the audio output stage. But smartphones have improved a lot, especially a few LG phones, and some BBK Vivo phones. If you must get a DAP, get one that you like looking at (i.e. you like its design --- you'll keep it for longer), that you like using (i.e. you like its user interface --- you'll keep it for longer), and one with low output impedance (i.e. pairs better with a wider variety of earphones --- you'll keep it for longer). Because you don't seem to have experience with existing 'audiophile' DAPs, I won't bother discussing topology. Don't worry about which company's DAC chip does what and how it requires crystal XOs, or how it requires a discrete output stage versus opamps. What's a good starting point? Probably the Shaling M0 or Hidizs AP80. Why? Because it uses a smartphone DAC SoC (meaning the voltage regulators, DAC, and headamp are integrated onto one single IC by ESS). This means it's designed to be idiot-proof. So any monkey like LG, which has no experience designing fastidious DAC and headamp circuits, can drop this chip in, and it'll voltage regulate itself into good sound. It also has low OI, which is why both Shanling and Hidizs advertise <1 ohm OI. Which one should you choose? Choose the OS that you like better, and the design/ergonomics you like better.


----------



## crabdog

hiflofi said:


> Bit late to the party (and generally not super into chifi after picking up the Katana) but I'm enamoured by the LZ A4 and its tuning variety. However, the recessed mids are curbing my impulsiveness. May pick up a pair if they go on sale.
> Can someone vouch for the technical performance of the LZ A4 i.e. soundstage, resolution, separation?


18+ reviews don't give you enough information? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a4.22062/reviews The A4 is a great IEM and I still prefer it over the A5.


----------



## tomscy2000

Update on the DMG: I've settled on Aurisonics/Fender silicone tips (the clementine shaped ones, not the Coca-Cola cup ones). Foam tips are good, but I just don't like the way the trap ear wax. But man, the included tip selection is crummy.


----------



## jant71

zazaboy said:


> @tomscy2000 can you comment on the soundstage of the bgvp dmg .. is it really that big like sony ex1000? does it sound great from weak sources like smartphone or do I need a dap? if yes which dap do you recommend to get most of this headphones?





tomscy2000 said:


> No. It's an average sized soundstage. It doesn't feel constrained, but it's not huge. I don't understand what you mean by the EX1000.




IIRC, that HBB mention was "sound a lot like the EX1000"(with silver filters I think) but I didn't quite get that he was outright saying they have a full on EX1000 stage size.


----------



## zazaboy

jant71 said:


> IIRC, that HBB mention was "sound a lot like the EX1000"(with silver filters I think) but I didn't quite get that he was outright saying they have a full on EX1000 stage size.



yeah I thought that bgvp dmg soundstage was on par with the sony ex1000... like hbb mentioned in his video


----------



## tomscy2000

jant71 said:


> IIRC, that HBB mention was "sound a lot like the EX1000"(with silver filters I think) but I didn't quite get that he was outright saying they have a full on EX1000 stage size.





zazaboy said:


> yeah I thought that bgvp dmg soundstage was on par with the sony ex1000... like hbb mentioned in his video



I can pull out my EX1000 when I get the chance to compare, but I don't feel it sounds that much like the EX1000, in terms of soundstage or frequency response. BTW, I've owned the EX1000 since 2015. I have the silver filters on the DMG. Will post comparisons when I get the chance.


----------



## crabdog (Sep 4, 2018)

@superuser1 was right about the TSMR ~ it's very nice. The build quality and fit are superb. They have a rich, velvety signature that is also resolving. The signature is quite balanced, everything pretty much lines up nicely. One thing I've noticed is the bass is slightly lacking authority but having said that, I haven't changed from the default switch setting yet so that could change.


----------



## chinmie

has anyone compares then Hisenior B5 + to the DMG yet? I'm curious how they fare up


----------



## ericp10 (Sep 4, 2018)

Ds, so my IT04 came in today from a vendor on amazon. A couple of quick questions:

- Was the box shrink wrapped when you received yours? Mine wasn't.

- What tips are most of you using? I can't wait to know how these compare to the N5005. Thanks.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Ds, so my IT04 came in today from a vendor on amazon. A couple of quick questions:
> 
> - Was the box shrink wrapped when you received yours? Mine wasn't.
> 
> - What tips are most of you using? I can't wait to know how these compare to the N5005. Thanks.


Spiral dots for a more neutral tone for me. IT01 tips for more bass. Of course, Deez gave me those tips on TIPS.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai said:


> Spiral dots for a more neutral tone for me. IT01 tips for more bass. Of course, Deez gave me those tips on TIPS.



Thanks buddy. Hope you're doing good. I need to reach out soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Danny already posted what I use on mines. I just PMed you about them. I use both of these equally for a bit of a different take on the IT04 sound. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. Danny already posted what I use on mines. I just PMed you about them. I use both of these equally for a bit of a different take on the IT04 sound. Can't go wrong either way.


Appreciate you too, Ds. Perfect.


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I use a pure silver cable for mines but these look really nice and should give a bit of an uplift in detail on the ON2. These are supposed to be pure silver core so should give a similar effect as my cable I have.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...95712fb&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> The 1.5m version only cost $45. That is s heck of a deal for a pure silver cable you can use for headphones.
> ...



Ok thanks


----------



## tomscy2000

So on the question of the DMG vs. EX1000, yeah, the EX1000 still has a significantly more open spread on its soundstage. Perhaps I was too fast to state that the DMG has an 'average' soundstage, because against the EX1000 it doesn't sound small, but upon listening, I merely believed it had a soundstage presentation on par with most decent IEMs. It didn't stand out to me as being significantly expansive. But it certainly didn't sound constrained, and I believe that it is along the lines of what I wrote previously.

The DMG has better midrange clarity and note articulation (in the way BAs can present the mids and highs differently from dynamics). Some may feel it's more transparent here. In the end, it might be a matter of preference; the overt detail of a BA sound, or the smooth depth of a dynamic sound.

In terms of bass, both the EX1000 and DMG have some sub-bass rolloff and a mid-bass hump. The DMG has a bigger mid-bass thump, though it's still sufficiently tight. The bass speed is actually faster (much faster) than that of the EX1000, but I prefer the EX1000's transition from the mid-bass to the sub-bass, as it allows the listener to hear a more balanced spectral presentation of the bass. I hear layering better with the EX1000, whereas the DMG's bass is a bit one note in comparison.

So in terms of comparison, I find the EX1000 wins on its intangibles --- layering, nuance, openness, and smoothness. In terms of raw technical capability, the DMG is no slouch, but while BGVP likes to state that they tuned the DMG 15-16 times before settling on this sound, it's still not as mature as what the EX1000 was. Keep in mind, however, that a large proportion of head-fiers will put the EX1000 up in the pantheon of all-time great in-ears. At the time of its release, it was a flagship among flagships. The DMG is a nicely made, and nicely tuned earphone, but they engineered it for a price point. They're not going to consider the tiny little things like realism of timbre, etc. They're going to work on the major things, like tightness of bass, shaving down the treble to just the right level so that it doesn't fatigue but still articulates, etc. They've done a nice job, but at the end of the day, the EX1000 will remain endeared to people's hearts, while people will move on from the DMG to the next big thing.

Proof I listened:


----------



## zazaboy

tomscy2000 said:


> So on the question of the DMG vs. EX1000, yeah, the EX1000 still has a significantly more open spread on its soundstage. Perhaps I was too fast to state that the DMG has an 'average' soundstage, because against the EX1000 it doesn't sound small, but upon listening, I merely believed it had a soundstage presentation on par with most decent IEMs. It didn't stand out to me as being significantly expansive. But it certainly didn't sound constrained, and I believe that it is along the lines of what I wrote previously.
> 
> The DMG has better midrange clarity and note articulation (in the way BAs can present the mids and highs differently from dynamics). Some may feel it's more transparent here. In the end, it might be a matter of preference; the overt detail of a BA sound, or the smooth depth of a dynamic sound.
> 
> ...



Which tips are you using on bgvp dmg? Can you link it plz?


----------



## zazaboy

-


----------



## tomscy2000

zazaboy said:


> Which tips are you using on bgvp dmg? Can you link it plz?


Aurisonics/Fender oval tips. Mentioned it here. You can find them in a few stores, e.g. Thomann.


----------



## dnullify

tomscy2000 said:


> So on the question of the DMG vs. EX1000, yeah, the EX1000 still has a significantly more open spread on its soundstage. Perhaps I was too fast to state that the DMG has an 'average' soundstage, because against the EX1000 it doesn't sound small, but upon listening, I merely believed it had a soundstage presentation on par with most decent IEMs. It didn't stand out to me as being significantly expansive. But it certainly didn't sound constrained, and I believe that it is along the lines of what I wrote previously.
> 
> The DMG has better midrange clarity and note articulation (in the way BAs can present the mids and highs differently from dynamics). Some may feel it's more transparent here. In the end, it might be a matter of preference; the overt detail of a BA sound, or the smooth depth of a dynamic sound.
> 
> ...



I'm contemplating trying these out, especially since they're on MD right now. 
I haven't bought a new pair of IEMs since the LZ-A4 last year, which i rather like. I was also looking at the comets (as i really need a new pocketable IEM), or the ibasso IT01. 
Do you think these are a must-buy forgoing those alternatives, as mentioned in that youtube review? 
I'm totally down with a great bargain, but I've wanted to try _something_ campfire for years now. Granted I'll take superior performance any day, even if they were the same price.


----------



## phthora

dnullify said:


> I'm contemplating trying these out, especially since they're on MD right now.
> I haven't bought a new pair of IEMs since the LZ-A4 last year, which i rather like. I was also looking at the comets (as i really need a new pocketable IEM), or the ibasso IT01.
> Do you think these are a must-buy forgoing those alternatives, as mentioned in that youtube review?
> I'm totally down with a great bargain, but I've wanted to try _something_ campfire for years now. Granted I'll take superior performance any day, even if they were the same price.



If you mean that you will literally carry them around loose in your pocket, I would recommend investing in the superior build quality of the Comets. Nothing against the IT01, but between the cable issues, the plastic shell, and the easier to damage dynamic driver, I wouldn't gamble on its long lifespan if it's being carried around in pockets.


----------



## tomscy2000

dnullify said:


> I'm contemplating trying these out, especially since they're on MD right now. I haven't bought a new pair of IEMs since the LZ-A4 last year, which i rather like. I was also looking at the comets (as i really need a new pocketable IEM), or the ibasso IT01. Do you think these are a must-buy forgoing those alternatives, as mentioned in that youtube review? I'm totally down with a great bargain, but I've wanted to try _something_ campfire for years now. Granted I'll take superior performance any day, even if they were the same price.



I haven't heard the iBasso IT01, but I remember listening briefly to the IT03 a couple of years ago. These are better in terms of tonal balance, and just overall better earphone, aside from sub-bass level. Perhaps more importantly, the DMG are much more comfortable in the ears, and feel better made (more substantial feeling than the light plastic construction of the IT03). While I haven't really paid attention to most of the other popular chi-fi earphones out there, I find the DMG a really great value. They don't stick out of people's ears, and are not too heavy, but not flimsy feeling. I don't feel any kind of pressure on my cavum concha even with long wear sessions. The only discomfort I had was with the cable interfering with my glasses, but I've switched out the cable for Linum BaX cables, and the DMG have become one of the most comfortable IEMs I've worn. They're not super isolating, though, in comparison with the Etymotic-like fit I employ with the Klipsch X20i.

I haven't heard the CFA Comet. It looks glitzy, and I know Ken Ball designs his IEMs with love and care. But while I love single BA earphones, they do not sound the same as multi-driver hybrids. So I think it's up to you to figure out whether you want a simple single BA sound (i.e. phase correct, balanced, but average soundstage), or a multi-driver hybrid sound (i.e. better detail retrieval, less balance but more emotive, not quite phase correct, but has a larger, more spherical soundstage).

To me, the biggest drawbacks of the DMG are the lackluster accessories (included tip selection is terrible, and there is no carry case), and the lack of a linear sub-bass response. If you already have a ton of gear like me, you likely have a ton of tips and spare cases. If not, then you'll have to accessorize after the fact. The sub-bass response is not really changeable, though. I looked into modding the DMG, and short of cracking the shells open, you're not going to change the bass response dramatically. Using the bass filters is just going to dampen the treble and make the bass sound more prominent, but it doesn't solve the lack of balance between the sub-bass and mid-bass.

The bass response overall is still nice and tight, however. It's just not ideal in my book. At the same time, I haven't really heard anything in the sub-$200 price bracket that has bass that satisfies me. It's always either too strong, too much sub-bass, too much loose mid-bass, or all of the above.

I wish I could go around like HBB and enthusiastically endorse the DMG. I do enjoy this DMG, and for the price, it is a _superlative value_, but I don't know how much I will enjoy it a year from now, or 5 years from now. So is it a must buy? I don't know the answer.


----------



## dnullify

tomscy2000 said:


> I haven't heard the iBasso IT01, but I remember listening briefly to the IT03 a couple of years ago. These are better in terms of tonal balance, and just overall better earphone, aside from sub-bass level. Perhaps more importantly, the DMG are much more comfortable in the ears, and feel better made (more substantial feeling than the light plastic construction of the IT03). While I haven't really paid attention to most of the other popular chi-fi earphones out there, I find the DMG a really great value. They don't stick out of people's ears, and are not too heavy, but not flimsy feeling. I don't feel any kind of pressure on my cavum concha even with long wear sessions. The only discomfort I had was with the cable interfering with my glasses, but I've switched out the cable for Linum BaX cables, and the DMG have become one of the most comfortable IEMs I've worn. They're not super isolating, though, in comparison with the Etymotic-like fit I employ with the Klipsch X20i.
> 
> I haven't heard the CFA Comet. It looks glitzy, and I know Ken Ball designs his IEMs with love and care. But while I love single BA earphones, they do not sound the same as multi-driver hybrids. So I think it's up to you to figure out whether you want a simple single BA sound (i.e. phase correct, balanced, but average soundstage), or a multi-driver hybrid sound (i.e. better detail retrieval, less balance but more emotive, not quite phase correct, but has a larger, more spherical soundstage).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response, i appreciate the sentiment behind the uncertainty.

Regarding bass - especially extension I know what you're talking about. My old ASG 2's really reach down there, but to be honest I'm pretty satisfied with the LZ-A4 in that regard. My preference with bass is if the music is bassy - I want to hear it. I mostly listen to alt-rock, where deep extension to me isn't absolutely mandatory unlike trance or psychedelic rock or anything else where the lower frequencies are generated to be prominent. 

I'd like something I can put in a soft-clamshell case and chuck in my backpack and not worry about. I rarely kill IEMs so build quality needs to be great but not necessarily overbuilt to the degree where it's a selling point. My aurisonics rocket's are going great - my brother killed his in a year (longest he's had anything).


----------



## paulindss

tomscy2000 said:


> I haven't heard the iBasso IT01, but I remember listening briefly to the IT03 a couple of years ago. These are better in terms of tonal balance, and just overall better earphone, aside from sub-bass level. Perhaps more importantly, the DMG are much more comfortable in the ears, and feel better made (more substantial feeling than the light plastic construction of the IT03). While I haven't really paid attention to most of the other popular chi-fi earphones out there, I find the DMG a really great value. They don't stick out of people's ears, and are not too heavy, but not flimsy feeling. I don't feel any kind of pressure on my cavum concha even with long wear sessions. The only discomfort I had was with the cable interfering with my glasses, but I've switched out the cable for Linum BaX cables, and the DMG have become one of the most comfortable IEMs I've worn. They're not super isolating, though, in comparison with the Etymotic-like fit I employ with the Klipsch X20i.
> 
> I haven't heard the CFA Comet. It looks glitzy, and I know Ken Ball designs his IEMs with love and care. But while I love single BA earphones, they do not sound the same as multi-driver hybrids. So I think it's up to you to figure out whether you want a simple single BA sound (i.e. phase correct, balanced, but average soundstage), or a multi-driver hybrid sound (i.e. better detail retrieval, less balance but more emotive, not quite phase correct, but has a larger, more spherical soundstage).
> 
> ...



I appreciate your effort in giving us a sincere and responsible opinion on these iems knowing you references are limited to high end gear. Me, from the other side, only have references on the cheap side. So i take anything i heard from you with that filter on. Thanks for clarifying things. I am still hopeful of these iems. Also, do they respond well to eq in sub bass ?


----------



## 4Real

phthora said:


> If you mean that you will literally carry them around loose in your pocket, I would recommend investing in the superior build quality of the Comets. Nothing against the IT01, but between the cable issues, the plastic shell, and the easier to damage dynamic driver, I wouldn't gamble on its long lifespan if it's being carried around in pockets.



Cable issue, what cable issue?

I think the build quality is pretty good on the IT01, maybe not up to the Comets standard but your paying extra for that, as for which one would last the longest in the pocket is any ones guess.



dnullify said:


> Thanks for the response, i appreciate the sentiment behind the uncertainty.
> 
> Regarding bass - especially extension I know what you're talking about. My old ASG 2's really reach down there, but to be honest I'm pretty satisfied with the LZ-A4 in that regard. My preference with bass is if the music is bassy - I want to hear it. I mostly listen to alt-rock, where deep extension to me isn't absolutely mandatory unlike trance or psychedelic rock or anything else where the lower frequencies are generated to be prominent.
> 
> I'd like something I can put in a soft-clamshell case and chuck in my backpack and not worry about. I rarely kill IEMs so build quality needs to be great but not necessarily overbuilt to the degree where it's a selling point. My aurisonics rocket's are going great - my brother killed his in a year (longest he's had anything).



I would say I'm a bit of a basshead, and I don't find the IT01 lacking at all, I think the Comets would have less bass than the IT01, especially if you like the ASG 2.


----------



## paulindss

Speaking with hisenior, they recommended me the h6. Wich is a b5 + one 7mm DD. A bit to expensive for me. But got my eyes on h4, 7mm + 3knowles. Price more close to b5. 

H4 -

 

H6 -


----------



## phthora

4Real said:


> Cable issue, what cable issue?
> 
> I think the build quality is pretty good on the IT01, maybe not up to the Comets standard but your paying extra for that, as for which one would last the longest in the pocket is any ones guess.



Well, cable issues like: the connection cutting in and out due to bad soldering, the MMCX plug and cable not quite being universal, and the occasional inward collapse of the MMCX jack. iBasso is a great company that backs up their products, but there are valid concerns about the build of the IT01.


----------



## 4Real

phthora said:


> Well, cable issues like: the connection cutting in and out due to bad soldering, the MMCX plug and cable not quite being universal, and the occasional inward collapse of the MMCX jack. iBasso is a great company that backs up their products, but there are valid concerns about the build of the IT01.



That's pretty much an MMCX issue in general, not helped by people who don't know how to detach them, this makes me cringe every time I watch it.



I only read one person who had the jack collapse problem, I don't think any manufacturer has 100% perfect manufacturing, trouble is they always seem to send them in my direction 

I will say though Campfire Audio seem to go that extra mile with quality even on their MMCX connectors which I believe are hardened.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 6, 2018)

4Real said:


> That's pretty much an MMCX issue in general, not helped by people who don't know how to detach them, this makes me cringe every time I watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a great reviewer, I love the way he does his reviews, so calm and sounds like a reliable person to get help from. Best of all, he reviews a lot of chifi stuff that we seek.


----------



## tomscy2000

dnullify said:


> I'd like something I can put in a soft-clamshell case and chuck in my backpack and not worry about. I rarely kill IEMs so build quality needs to be great but not necessarily overbuilt to the degree where it's a selling point. My aurisonics rocket's are going great - my brother killed his in a year (longest he's had anything).


If you'll be putting them in a clamshell case, then you won't have to worry about breaking them. They're not that fragile. Certainly, they might scratch and dent if you're dropping them all day, but they have a (3D printed?) internal frame that keeps all the drivers together, and the external CNC shell is a two-piece part that doesn't seem easy to pry apart. But they're not as bulletproof as the Rockets, so don't let your brother near them!



paulindss said:


> Also, do they respond well to eq in sub bass ?


Sorry, I have not tried EQ. It's not really what I do.


----------



## totte

4Real said:


> That's pretty much an MMCX issue in general, not helped by people who don't know how to detach them, this makes me cringe every time I watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As someone who does not have alot of experience with mmcx can you tell me what is the reviewer doing wrong and what is the correct way to detach mmcx cables?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I had an interestesting purchase from an Aliexpress vendor last night. It was an electronics vendor that dabbed in headphones and a few earphones. I was browsing the Aliexpress and I came uppon a price that was so good I was shocked. It was for the alternate version of the HK8. The HK8 and the other version goes for as much as $300 was recently on sale for $250.

Since getting the NK10 I didn't find the need to get them. Though I am interested in the 8 BA iem. These guys were selling for $195 without cable.

Long story short. It was in deed too good to be true. Vendor got back to me and told me due to QC issues they can't provide me with said earphone. So moral of the story. If it looks too good to be true. Especially on Aliexpress.  Would have been worth a try if the vendor came through with the price but alas it was not meant to be.

Looking forward to the NK10 and DMGs.


----------



## kukkurovaca

phthora said:


> Well, cable issues like: the connection cutting in and out due to bad soldering, the MMCX plug and cable not quite being universal, and the occasional inward collapse of the MMCX jack. iBasso is a great company that backs up their products, but there are valid concerns about the build of the IT01.





4Real said:


> Cable issue, what cable issue?



Yeah, several folks have encountered QC problems with the wiring. My personal issue with the cable is more basic: It is too short for me to use with a phone/DAP in my pants pocket without tugging on the IT01 when I walk.

But the IT01 itself is pretty darn sturdy, despite its light weight. I dropped mine several feet onto a very hard floor, and all that happened was one of the grills popping out. Obviously I wouldn't recommend doing what I did with them, but they're pretty durable.


----------



## 4Real

totte said:


> As someone who does not have alot of experience with mmcx can you tell me what is the reviewer doing wrong and what is the correct way to detach mmcx cables?









Your probably find videos on youtube from other manufacturers.


----------



## phthora

kukkurovaca said:


> Yeah, several folks have encountered QC problems with the wiring. My personal issue with the cable is more basic: It is too short for me to use with a phone/DAP in my pants pocket without tugging on the IT01 when I walk.
> 
> But the IT01 itself is pretty darn sturdy, despite its light weight. I dropped mine several feet onto a very hard floor, and all that happened was one of the grills popping out. Obviously I wouldn't recommend doing what I did with them, but they're pretty durable.



I would call the IT01 shell darn sturdy as well. I don't want to overstate or exaggerate the issues people have had, but I thought it important to bring up _if_ the OP was serious about carrying them around loose in a pocket. That is definitely not best practices and will aggravate any build or reliability issues there are to begin with. Likewise, improper removal of cables will increase the likelihood of problems.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Replacement DMG set to arrive today. Looking forward to listening to them again. Fingers crossed there is no imbalance on this pair.


----------



## tomscy2000

B9Scrambler said:


> Replacement DMG set to arrive today. Looking forward to listening to them again. Fingers crossed there is no imbalance on this pair.



Glad not to be the sole opinion on the DMG here. Hopefully @Dsnuts gets his soon as well.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 6, 2018)

@tomscy2000, You know the one aspect you mention about the bass having some roll off. I suppose most phones will struggle reaching 30-20hz region but if the bass is anything like my DM5. Those graphenes dynamics in the DMGs should have minimal roll off. Especially since they are just tasked to do bass. I know your not much on burn in but I can tell you graphene drivers need some run in before they strut their stuff. This was the case for several graphene dynamic earphones I have. IT01 and DM5s to name of few.

If you haven't yet I would advise some music playing on them to see if the bass gets any better. Preferably some bassy stuff.


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

@Dsnuts 
hope you get your soon, really interested about burn-in effects and EQ


----------



## Dsnuts

Checked status of shipping. It hasent left mainland China yet. Going through customs clearance it says. This is what I get for being impatient and going with a 3rd party vendor on Amazon. I tried to cancel it so I could order from penon but they pretty much refused cancelation. Told me it would be shipped right away. That is after waiting almost a week for them to ship.


----------



## paulindss

The frequency response of HISENIOR B5+ seems enough bass to me. It is similar to re400.


----------



## ZanshinX

dnullify said:


> I'm contemplating trying these out, especially since they're on MD right now.
> I haven't bought a new pair of IEMs since the LZ-A4 last year, which i rather like. I was also looking at the comets (as i really need a new pocketable IEM), or the ibasso IT01.
> Do you think these are a must-buy forgoing those alternatives, as mentioned in that youtube review?
> I'm totally down with a great bargain, but I've wanted to try _something_ campfire for years now. Granted I'll take superior performance any day, even if they were the same price.



I had the comets and liked it. I have the it01 too and I like it. I sold off the comets to fund for other iem. The person I sold to told me shortly after he bought it from me that it was damaged as one side had no sound and he tried swapping cables etc. And I pamper and protect my IEMs so what happened? I am not sure. I thought it will never get spoilt so easily, seeing how it is built like a tank but guess I’m wrong. I told him to bring back to the shop I bought from for replacement or something. So I wouldn’t count on the tank like build quality. To me the it01 performs better than the comets, even though I liked the comets.


----------



## tomscy2000

Dsnuts said:


> @tomscy2000, You know the one aspect you mention about the bass having some roll off. I suppose most phones will struggle reaching 30-20hz region but if the bass is anything like my DM5. Those graphenes dynamics in the DMGs should have minimal roll off. Especially since they are just tasked to do bass. I know your not much on burn in but I can tell you graphene drivers need some run in before they strut their stuff. This was the case for several graphene dynamic earphones I have. IT01 and DM5s to name of few. If you haven't yet I would advise some music playing on them to see if the bass gets any better. Preferably some bassy stuff.



It's the way the driver is mounted and vented in the DMG that causes the rolloff. I agree that this dynamic driver requires some volume to get going (contrast it with the DN200J's dynamic driver, which also has some lowest frequency rolloff, but performs well even at low volume), but burn in is not really going to get rid of what looks like ~4-6 dB of drop from 125 Hz to 25 Hz. The cyan line is at 107.5 dB for 25 Hz, while it's at around 112.5 dB at 125 Hz. In a conventional driver with a normal, uncoated PET diaphragm, this kind of bass response would have the typical mid-bass focused bass because of its downward concavity from 125 Hz to 800 Hz. The driver thankfully isn't loose sounding. But this also means that the sub-bass region isn't going to sound very prominent (unless, of course you turn up the volume, which lifts perceptual masking). Unfortunately, I prefer listening at low volumes.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Has anyone seen these yet? They look very interesting. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/zMNRZBfe

I guess they’re called the TENHZ P4 Pro, and they’re a 4 BA IEM with a really good looking FR (I wish I knew how to post screenshots on mobile...).


----------



## Carlsan

Carlsan said:


> Interesting, I wonder what BA's they are using for the 10BA earphones.
> 
> I ordered the TONEKING T88K IMES 8 Balanced Armature knowles 16 Drivers diy Hifi Monitor Stereo Earphones With 8-core MMCX Cable.
> 8 BA per side with Sonion and Knowles BA drivers according to the website, looking forward to the set.



So much for wanting to try something different, my order was cancelled by AliExpress as it was taking to long for the store, HotFi Earphones, to ship.


----------



## superuser1

Carlsan said:


> So much for wanting to try something different, my order was cancelled by AliExpress as it was taking to long for the store, HotFi Earphones, to ship.


HotFi strikes again!!


----------



## Zerohour88 (Sep 7, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen these yet? They look very interesting.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zMNRZBfe
> 
> I guess they’re called the TENHZ P4 Pro, and they’re a 4 BA IEM with a really good looking FR (I wish I knew how to post screenshots on mobile...).



formerly known as Audbos, which split off Magaosi (pre K5, I think). Not even sure if its a rebrand or just a new line within Audbos.

Magaosi's recent release like the X3 has been well-received, so do the Audbos models like P4 and DB04, so quite a good chance to take on them

taobao store link (699 yuan/102 usd) :
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-2003675639.28.5a484d9eR9qsp4&id=575002365423


----------



## demo-to

Zerohour88 said:


> formerly known as Audbos, which split off Magaosi (pre K5, I think). Not even sure if its a rebrand or just a new line within Audbos.
> 
> Magaosi's recent release like the X3 has been well-received, so do the Audbos models like P4 and DB04, so quite a good chance to take on them
> 
> ...


Hi, if this is equal to the Audbos P4 tonally the P4 goes for arround 100 USD at the "striking" HotFi currently. FR Graphs looks identically, too.


----------



## demo-to

I have to highlight HungryPanda's statement:

"Too much gear, too much.......thanks Head-Fi" ... and thanks to all the manufacturers out there. Seems, in this business you earn some money these days.

Think a pause from this site will very likely help cooling down my wallet. 
Just kidding! I just cannot atm! LOL

The sellers throw out tons of promising IEM's the last time resulting in that I am not able to follow this anymore. Especially when ones budget for a single IEM is only limited at a 300-400 USD level. 

Got to get the right one very soon, stop this shopping-, commerce-, and testing mania and just enjoy my music collection with it.


----------



## crabdog

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen these yet? They look very interesting.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zMNRZBfe
> 
> I guess they’re called the TENHZ P4 Pro, and they’re a 4 BA IEM with a really good looking FR (I wish I knew how to post screenshots on mobile...).


Those do indeed look nice. If they can just avoid the common Chi-Fi shortfalls (boomy mid-bass, sharp treble peaks and dull treble) it could be a winner. Judging from the graph it doesn't seem to suffer from any of those but of course only ear-time can confirm this.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Sep 7, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Hi, if this is equal to the Audbos P4 tonally the P4 goes for arround 100 USD at the "striking" HotFi currently. FR Graphs looks identically, too.



hence the "Pro" naming. Its like the Magaosi K3 Pro/HD. Should be a more refined P4 tuning, with a resin body instead of plastic. Audbos/Tenhz also released the DB04 and DB04 Pro previously (1DD+2BA and 2DD+2BA respectively), looked like copies of the K3 Pro/HD. The Tenhz K4, well, no idea where that resides in their lineup, maybe just their mid-level model.


----------



## demo-to

Zerohour88 said:


> hence the "Pro" naming. Its like the Magaosi K3 Pro/HD. Should be a more refined P4 tuning, with a resin body instead of plastic. Audbos/Tenhz also released the DB04 and DB04 Pro previously (1DD+2BA and 2DD+2BA respectively), looked like copies of the K3 Pro/HD. The Tenhz, K4, well, no idea where that resides in their lineup, maybe just their mid-level model.


You are right. I compared the spec and there are differences between the P4 by Audbos and P4 Pro by TENHZ (e.g. sensitivity, impedance etc.)


----------



## LMka

So, did anyone manage to listen to NiceHCK NK10? I wonder what's your impressions.


----------



## waynes world

demo-to said:


> Think a pause from this site will very likely help cooling down my wallet.
> Just kidding! I just cannot atm! LOL



Don't even bother trying...



Spoiler: Just when you thought you were out..


----------



## DBaldock9

Received a text from DHL today, saying that the package with my HotFi HM2 earphones should be delivered on TUE, 11-SEP-18.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh mang. Those look interesting. 





6BAs with 2dynamics. Look forward to your impressions on them.


----------



## AudioObsession

Carlsan said:


> So much for wanting to try something different, my order was cancelled by AliExpress as it was taking to long for the store, HotFi Earphones, to ship.



Yup...Same thing happened to me.  
But, at least I received my refund today..
I tried to contact them and got no reply, so who knows...


----------



## davidcotton

demo-to said:


> I have to highlight HungryPanda's statement:
> 
> "Too much gear, too much.......thanks Head-Fi" ... and thanks to all the manufacturers out there. Seems, in this business you earn some money these days.
> 
> ...



The trick is to learn a)not to give a damn if you don't get on the latest hype train b)learn when to ignore the hype train.  

I would love to find out how many people on here actually go back and listen to the once flavour of the month and find out if they still like them as much as on initial release, or if they have been consigned to the drawer of oblivion never to be seen again.  I get that most of them are cheap individually (particularly when compared with us/european stuff) but by the time you've bought more than a few in it does still add up.  I don't mean to come across as preachy or anything like that as everyone loves getting new toys, but at what point do you call it a day?  That's probably one of the reasons I've never actually ordered a chi-fi iem (they all seem to lean more or less to a brighter sig, or peak in the treble which personally I don't like much anyway).


----------



## Zerohour88

davidcotton said:


> The trick is to learn a)not to give a damn if you don't get on the latest hype train b)learn when to ignore the hype train.
> 
> I would love to find out how many people on here actually go back and listen to the once flavour of the month and find out if they still like them as much as on initial release, or if they have been consigned to the drawer of oblivion never to be seen again.  I get that most of them are cheap individually (particularly when compared with us/european stuff) but by the time you've bought more than a few in it does still add up.  I don't mean to come across as preachy or anything like that as everyone loves getting new toys, but at what point do you call it a day?  That's probably one of the reasons I've never actually ordered a chi-fi iem (they all seem to lean more or less to a brighter sig, or peak in the treble which personally I don't like much anyway).



get an Andromeda/Tzar/UE18 and be done with it, I guess?

its just like you said, some people just love playing with new toys. If you have an end-game that will make you stop buying anything else, good for you.


----------



## demo-to

davidcotton said:


> The trick is to learn a)not to give a damn if you don't get on the latest hype train b)learn when to ignore the hype train.
> 
> I would love to find out how many people on here actually go back and listen to the once flavour of the month and find out if they still like them as much as on initial release, or if they have been consigned to the drawer of oblivion never to be seen again.  I get that most of them are cheap individually (particularly when compared with us/european stuff) but by the time you've bought more than a few in it does still add up.  I don't mean to come across as preachy or anything like that as everyone loves getting new toys, but at what point do you call it a day?  That's probably one of the reasons I've never actually ordered a chi-fi iem (they all seem to lean more or less to a brighter sig, or peak in the treble which personally I don't like much anyway).


I unterstand your idea. But my experience is I started purchasing western IEM's and could not find something fitting to my tastes even by spending up to 300€ which made the search very expensive. This search is with Chinese IEM much cheaper and indeed I found some price performance winners. 
If the promise by Penon is correct Rose Technology matured the manufacturing process of the Mini6 and if so I ll be probably done and found what I am looking for. (Not lean, not bright) Ok, 400USD, too.


----------



## davidcotton

Zerohour88 said:


> get an Andromeda/Tzar/UE18 and be done with it, I guess?
> 
> its just like you said, some people just love playing with new toys. If you have an end-game that will make you stop buying anything else, good for you.



That's just a _little _outside of my comfort zone!


----------



## tomscy2000 (Sep 9, 2018)

On modding the DMG: I decided to take off the damper adhesed onto the treble port of the interior housings; it now doesn't quite sound as subdued in the treble, lending a better sense of air and detail, while not really increasing the amount of sibilance by too much. However, certain elements of the upper treble sound unnaturally emphasized, leading to a less natural presentation of soundstage. The mod is easily reversible with a pair of needle-nosed tweezers, but try at your own risk/expense. Personally, I've decided to leave it off the inner housings and actually attach them to the central area of the treble filters.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 9, 2018)

Since we talked about them here earlier I'll share my thoughts about the HD58X compared to some of my other headphones here as well:

Now that I've had the HD58X for a month I've had the time to do some comparisons with some of my other headphones and I'd thought that it may be interesting to others as well so I'll share my findings here.

Gear used:
I've used the HD58X with a very large amount of sources but for these comparisons I've used one balanced setup with the Cambridge Audio DACmagic Plus in combination with two Nuforce HA-200 used as monoblocks.

The other setup is single ended and consist of the Burson Conductor V2+ fed by an Advance Acoustic Mda-503 tube DAC pimped with Burson V5 op amp and some NOS Ei tubes.

Both of these setups have enough power to drive pretty much any headphones that exist so power will not be the reason for any differences found here.

Please also note that my HD650 are modded with Dynamat at the back of the driver, foam removal and third party pads (all to make the sound more airy and open) and my HD700 aremodded with the Anaxilus mod for a slightlyfyller sound and more relaxed treble.

Music used is a variety of genres (classical and really heavy rock excluded as I don't listen to that) from both Spotify, flac and hi resolution files and all of the findings are of course highly subjective, so here we go:

Airy presentation:
700>598>58X>650
Subbass presence:
58X>650>700>598
Midbass presence:
650>598>700=58X
Bass quality:
700=58X>650>598
Soundstage width:
700>598>58X>650
Soundstage depth:
650>58X>700>598
Treble extension:
700>598>58X>650
Midrange quality:
650>58X>700>598
"Veil":
650>598>58X>700
For the record I don't really think that any of these have a "veil" but several of the dooccasionally sound a bit wooly or closed in and I can only assume that this is what others are describing as "veiled".

One very interesting thing that I finds during these comparisons is that although the HD650, 700 and 598 is all quite different sounding the HD58X is actually quite similar sounding to all of them making them a mix of all to my ears.

To me the HD58X is the best overall performer among the four while the HD650 has a much better midrange and both the HD700 and HD598 have a wider soundstage. The only area that the HD58X is better than the others is subbass (both presence and quality imo) but it has overall less flaws in other areas compared to the others here.

In the same way that I don't find the HD58X to beat the other Sennheisers that I've compared the with so far in this post in several areas I don't find them to be technically superior either and many times I've found both the HD650 and HD700 to sound more refined. I think this might be because the HD58X sounds a bit more twodimensional compared to both the others occasionally. For example, although I don'treally like the overall signature of the HD650 (too rolled off in both ends and too warm for me) they have one of the best midrange presentation of all my headphones which makes them extremely good sounding with some music but definitely not a great allrounder for me in the same way the HD58X is. I'd guess in a way the HD58X, to me, is a jack of all trades but master of none.

Comparing the HD58X to the HD800S, HE560 and A800 makes this even more obvious tome and I can safely say that for me all of these three ranks quite a bit higher than the HD58X for my preferences. Of course the HE560, and to some extent the HD800S, different sound signatures than the HD58X and suites my preferences better. The A800 is more similar to the HD58X with it's more bass tilted and warmer signature and for me this is the perfect upgrade from the HD58X offering better resolution and more airy presentation.

Despite the shortcomings that the HD58X have to my ears and for my preferences I stilllike them a lot because they do present the sound in a way that's really easy to like and without any serious flaws. They also sound great from most sources and with most music. I'd say that they offer a easily digested modern sound, especially with modern popand electronic music.

I bought them primarily to use in hotel rooms when traveling to be able to get a good sound without having to bring a power plant with me and for this they're just perfect. They even sound great from the $10 Venture Electronics Odyssey. In addition they're extremelycomfortable and sits properly on my small head when wearing them in bed.

In total these headphones are a very easy recommendation to anyone looking for a great sounding all-round headphone without breaking the bank.


----------



## DAP1MP13

zazaboy said:


> Techmanz didnt even use the filters.. He didnt even did a good comparison.. How can we trust this guy lol.. Dont take him serious.. Read his description under the video u will know what i mean.. He prefers the trn v80 against the bgvp dmg Lol




The TRN v80 is a damn fine IEM, especially at $40 or less. I’m still waiting for my pair of BGVP DMGs to arrive, so I can’t compare the two, but looking forward to finding out if the hype behind the DMGs is real or not.


----------



## tomscy2000

On a side note, this guy's blog is a gold mine for chi-fi stuff: http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/


----------



## paulindss

tomscy2000 said:


> On a side note, this guy's blog is a gold mine for chi-fi stuff: http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/



Yes ! I am almost getting an audbos p4 after reading his review of TEHNZ p4 pro, A re-brand of the same earphone. 

Audbos got a very review here by @suman134 here. The thoughts of bisonicr blog folliw him. So i will try to take them!


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> Yes ! I am almost getting an audbos p4 after reading his review of TEHNZ p4 pro, A re-brand of the same earphone.
> 
> Audbos got a very review here by @suman134 here. The thoughts of bisonicr blog folliw him. So i will try to take them!


So, is this confirmed both have the 100% exact tuning? I have both in my cart as I thought there are slight differences in impedance and sensitivity


----------



## Dsnuts

So the Oriolus Finschi is getting some serious praise on the thread. I decided to try a pair. Ordered yesterday. Should be getting my DMG finally this week. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> So the Oriolus Finschi is getting some serious praise on the thread. I decided to try a pair. Ordered yesterday. Should be getting my DMG finally this week. Hopefully sooner than later.



Would really appreciate your impressions for both! (both praise and criticism).


----------



## paulindss (Sep 10, 2018)

demo-to said:


> So, is this confirmed both have the 100% exact tuning? I have both in my cart as I thought there are slight differences in impedance and sensitivity



From what i could understand of bisonicr review is that is the same drivers in different shells, the difference in sound is marginally if it exists. The audboz p4, the TEHNZ P4 pro and **** h4 have the same drivers. Yinyioo h4 and tehnz are exactly the same, drivers and sound. The major difference in his evaluation from what i could understand is that the TEHNZ goes from way cheaper than audboz when released, and tehnz maybe with lees mid bass(?) Don't know for sure. You could go for the one that looks better for you. His review is on the tenhz but he presents them as a re brand of the audboz. The **** goes for, 270 dolars now, the audboz was released at 200$ and Reviewed at that price by @suman134

For the 100-120$ TEHNZ and/or audboz on Ali, it should be a stellar value.


----------



## Carlsan

From google translate I think it said that the TEHNZ was tuned better than the audboz.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> So the Oriolus Finschi is getting some serious praise on the thread. I decided to try a pair. Ordered yesterday. Should be getting my DMG finally this week. Hopefully sooner than later.


I'm impressed. Have had them for a few days, posted some impressions on that thread. 
Basically, great bass that gets out of the way when not needed. Very nice highs with some sparkle. Make for a natural tonality that is musical and engaging.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a good looking Fr. Fairly flat from treble to bass. Whos gonna try this one? @ $120 on Aliexpress. Too much newness. lol.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> This is a good looking Fr. Fairly flat from treble to bass. Whos gonna try this one? @ $120 on Aliexpress. Too much newness. lol.



I am waiting for a reply, if everything goes well, i should get the audboz wich have the same or almost the same graph.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on them.


----------



## paulindss

Carlsan said:


> From google translate I think it said that the TEHNZ was tuned better than the audboz.



I have the same impression, it seems like he said that the tehnz are more flat, with a little less bass. Also looked like he doesn't make sure of the three sounding the same. But thinks so. He couldn't notice difference beetwen the yinyioo and thenz but probably don't have the audboz on hands. 

What is interesting. All off the three reviews. The two of bisonicr, and the one on head-fi, said that all three benefits much from quality balanced cables. Powerrrrr


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> This is a good looking Fr. Fairly flat from treble to bass. Whos gonna try this one? @ $120 on Aliexpress. Too much newness. lol.


I nominate you or @Podster.

I keep having this voice inside my head telling me to buy the Oriolus Finschi lol


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> I nominate you or @Podster.
> 
> I keep having this voice inside my head telling me to buy the Oriolus Finschi lol



LOL, here I am minding my own business and get implicated If I get this current cart to a reasonable number I'll be busy with the Secret Garden, IDUN, OS V3, NY-06, DMG, DT8 and the fun looking Opera Factory OM1


----------



## mochill

I definitely want the opera factory om1 too


----------



## suman134

paulindss said:


> From what i could understand of bisonicr review is that is the same drivers in different shells, the difference in sound is marginally if it exists. The audboz p4, the TEHNZ P4 pro and **** h4 have the same drivers. Yinyioo h4 and tehnz are exactly the same, drivers and sound. The major difference in his evaluation from what i could understand is that the TEHNZ goes from way cheaper than audboz when released, and tehnz maybe with lees mid bass(?) Don't know for sure. You could go for the one that looks better for you. His review is on the tenhz but he presents them as a re brand of the audboz. The **** goes for, 270 dolars now, the audboz was released at 200$ and Reviewed at that price by @suman134
> 
> For the 100-120$ TEHNZ and/or audboz on Ali, it should be a stellar value.


For $120 its outstanding, It does lack some top end stage and A bit of extension, keep that in mind, but is very mature with tuning, not jittery or edgy like most of the Chinese BA based earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Too much is too much. I got 3 earphones I was not really planning on getting coming my way already. But that is the nature of Headfi. We read stuff get stuff and get more stuff. Aha. New stuff is always tempting. 

If it wasnt to the fact that new earphones seems to be pushing the envelope of sound per money now a days. But now more than ever it seems manufacturers are pushing what is possible with varous drivers and housings. 

These same type of earphones a year ago would have been double /triple the cost.  New stuff is what drives the audio world and the idea that todays budget and mid fi stuff is getting closer and closer to yesterdays high end sound for a fraction of the cost. This is no longer just a pipe dream. It is in fact a reality.


----------



## Riz99

Dsnuts said:


> Too much is too much. I got 3 earphones I was not really planning on getting coming my way already. But that is the nature of Headfi. We read stuff get stuff and get more stuff. Aha. New stuff is always tempting.
> 
> If it wasnt to the fact that new earphones seems to be pushing the envelope of sound per money now a days. But now more than ever it seems manufacturers are pushing what is possible with varous drivers and housings.
> 
> These same type of earphones a year ago would have been double /triple the cost.  New stuff is what drives the audio world and the idea that todays budget and mid fi stuff is getting closer and closer to yesterdays high end sound for a fraction of the cost. This is no longer just a pipe dream. It is in fact a reality.



May I ask what are those three iems? If I am right you got fh5 recently,how are they holding up?


----------



## Podster

Nice, the old "Long live Chi-Fi and prosper" eh I mean for thy ears, me wallet not so much


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 10, 2018)

Riz99 said:


> May I ask what are those three iems? If I am right you got fh5 recently,how are they holding up?



FH5s is a good standard at their price point. So is my IT04. I would say the FH5 I do like a lot but that SQ I think can be achieved with something like the DMGs or Finschi. I have the new NiceHCK NK10s on order too. The NK10s are a bit spendy but in comparison to other 10BA earphones not too extravagent. They are so new I had to give them a go.

I will most certainly report how the DMG and the Finschi stack up to the FH5 and others I own. Early reports of the DMG seems positive.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have been rediscovering my Unique Melody Miracles (custom) over the past few days and really enjoying them but eagerly awaiting BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> So the Oriolus Finschi is getting some serious praise on the thread. I decided to try a pair. Ordered yesterday. Should be getting my DMG finally this week. Hopefully sooner than later.


@Dsnuts I also have DMG and finschi on the order as well. Placed order a few days back still waiting for them.
Hope they really sound good.
Yesterday I tried sd7 and sd7 plus, I still feel they sound good. They are not so airy and open sounding as ibasso it04, but still I really like the sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't mind me a little SD7 action. Still use mine as well. I suppose the DMGs are using a similar driver configuration as the SD7 hybrid but with an added dynamic.  Both costing similarly, should be interesting to see how the DMGs turn out.

So I find myself in a new predicament. I have tried my hardest to stay with mmcx earphones as most of my cables are mmcx but now that I have the NK10, my Hunters and Finschi all being 2 pins. 

Now I am looking at 2 pin cables. Lol. It don't end.


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> Don't mind me a little SD7 action. Still use mine as well. I suppose the DMGs are using a similar driver configuration as the SD7 hybrid but with an added dynamic.  Both costing similarly, should be interesting to see how the DMGs turn out.
> 
> So I find myself in a new predicament. I have tried my hardest to stay with mmcx earphones as most of my cables are mmcx but now that I have the NK10, my Hunters and Finschi all being 2 pins.
> 
> Now I am looking at 2 pin cables. Lol. It don't end.



Why I own UPOCC and pure silver in MMCX and two pin (four cables).

Cable rolling at your desire.


----------



## slowpickr (Sep 10, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Don't mind me a little SD7 action. Still use mine as well. I suppose the DMGs are using a similar driver configuration as the SD7 hybrid but with an added dynamic.  Both costing similarly, should be interesting to see how the DMGs turn out.
> 
> So I find myself in a new predicament. I have tried my hardest to stay with mmcx earphones as most of my cables are mmcx but now that I have the NK10, my Hunters and Finschi all being 2 pins.
> 
> Now I am looking at 2 pin cables. Lol. It don't end.


Just got a Massdrop email for several 2 pin cables. Not sure if they are compatible with what you have.

Edit:  the Massdrop cable appears to be mostly for MD IEMs.  So, I guess you'll have to keep looking.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Sep 10, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I've wondered about those. Please leave some impressions once you get to spend some time with them.





Dsnuts said:


> Oh mang. Those look interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My HM2 earphones arrived a day early, and I've had about an hour to listen to them this evening, connected to my iFi Micro iDSD, playing music from my PC, with JRiver Media Center 24 (all EQ is off). The first things I'm listening to, are the music tracks on the 2014 Chesky Binaural "Ultimate Headphone Demonstration" album (24-Bit / 192-KHz). Using the same KZ Starline tips, these HM2 earphones seem to be a good upgrade from the HM1 - with better low Bass, and a larger, more detailed Sound Stage. The HM1 sounds similar to the LZ A4, with Black Back & Pink Nozzles, but with the Red Backs, the A4 has better low Bass than the HM1.  However, I think the Bass of the HM2 sounds better than either of the other two (but the HM2 is twice the price...  ).

The larger style shell of the HM1 & HM2 is more comfortable than the odd shaped LZ A4, but none are as comfortable to wear for sleeping, as the shallower Rose Aurora or Tennmak Pro.
I just wish those shells could hold enough drivers to sound as good as the HM2.


----------



## Zerohour88

paulindss said:


> From what i could understand of bisonicr review is that is the same drivers in different shells, the difference in sound is marginally if it exists. The audboz p4, the TEHNZ P4 pro and **** h4 have the same drivers. Yinyioo h4 and tehnz are exactly the same, drivers and sound. The major difference in his evaluation from what i could understand is that the TEHNZ goes from way cheaper than audboz when released, and tehnz maybe with lees mid bass(?) Don't know for sure. You could go for the one that looks better for you. His review is on the tenhz but he presents them as a re brand of the audboz. The **** goes for, 270 dolars now, the audboz was released at 200$ and Reviewed at that price by @suman134
> 
> For the 100-120$ TEHNZ and/or audboz on Ali, it should be a stellar value.



you can check the official store on taobao (which I've linked previously when the P4 was brought up) and see that tenhz/audboss doesn't sell the P4 anymore in favor of the P4 Pro. A dealer in my country can apparently still get the old P4 since he deals direct (and really loves the 2 Tenhz models).

https://520cecilia.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-2003675639.1.10684d9ekGj7Lx&search=y

as for bisonicr, he review lots of IEMs, cables too. Good if you need convincing on certain earphones. You can also use his blog code to get discount on the links he posts for his reviews.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Oh mang. Those look interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One interesting thing - that photo, with the "n18" labeling, is how my HM1 earphones look.  The HM2 earphones use the same shell, but don't have any writing at all on them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 11, 2018)

So here is a bit of a discovery last night.  I went on a tip buying spree last month and got some symbios Wides. They work great but everyone was saying how you should get one size smaller since large is LARGE. When I measured the tip against my other large sized tips they are actually average size for a larger tip. Not larger than the Spiral Dots or my UE tips. But what makes them feel even larger is the foams that are underneath




  Which is actually the whole point of these things since they add extra isolation with the better sound of silicones. Last night I was thinking of moding the tip a bit to get them more comfortable for me and so I flipped the upper portion of the tips backwards to see if the foam part underneath was glued on there and lo n behold they are just held in place due to great design. The foams underneath are just cut perfectly. You can easily take them out without much fuss. No glue nothing. I can now use the Large W symbios without the foam which end up being much more comfortable for me.

the stem of the symbios are roughly the same width as the Spiral dots so I threw on the foams on my Spiral dots and what you know they fit like they were made for them. So what I got was Spiral Dots with even better isolation and Symbios that are way more comfier to use.


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> So here is a bit of a discovery last night.  I went on a tip buying spree last month and got some symbios Wides. They work great but everyone was saying how you should get one size smaller since large is LARGE. When I measured the tip against my other large sized tips they are actually average size for a larger tip. Not larger than the Spiral Dots or my UE tips. But what makes them feel even larger is the foams that are underneath
> 
> Which is actually the whole point of these things since they add extra isolation with the better sound of silicones. Last night I was thinking of moding the tip a bit to get them more comfortable for me and so I flipped the upper portaion of the tips backwards to see if the foam part underneath was glued on there and lo n behold they are just held in place due to great design. The foams underneath are just cut perfectly. You can easily take them out without much fuss. No glue nothing. I can now use the Large W symbios without the foam which end up being much more comfortable for me.
> 
> the stem of the symbios are roughly the same width as the Spiral dots so I threw on the foams on my Spiral dots and what you know they fit like they were made for them. So what I got was Spiral Dots with even better isolation and Symbios that are way more comfier to use.



I may give this a try. I also find the Symbio's a little uncomfortable (pressing against the ear) and this might help. I also happen to have like 8 pairs of medium sizes  Testing should be easy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I always thought the foams were glued on underneath but they are not. You will get a foam ring when you take that out. It is much easier than you would think. You can use that foam piece on other tips too to make them more isolating. But it leaves some room for experimentation.


----------



## Dsnuts

So guys that are looking for great tips to use on your earphone collection. out of the the Spin Fits I bought last month it turned out to be the CP145 that was surprising. 






I have been forever trying to find a similar tip to my Sony HM1c. These are it. They sit a bit longer than the Sony tips but has almost the same design with identical bore size too. Worth booting for a pair on Amazon.


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I always thought the foams were glued on underneath but they are not. You will get a foam ring when you take that out. It is much easier than you would think. You can use that foam piece on other tips too to make them more isolating. But it leaves some room for experimentation.



Ya, I have bunch of tips - Final Audio E series, Symbio W/N, JVC Spiral Dots, Spinfits (100/800), Shure olive tips, Comply (100/400/500) and a bunch of stock tips and I find there's no one size fits all tip. Need to tip roll to find what you think is the best sound.

It's costly $$$


----------



## Dsnuts

Out of all my tips I wish I could just buy the tips that came with these earphones. The old Sony H1Mc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of the best tips I have ever used.  Those Spin fits I posted earlier comes very close I would say 90% to these most importantly they sound identical to them.


----------



## Podster

Colors said:


> Ya, I have bunch of tips - Final Audio E series, Symbio W/N, JVC Spiral Dots, Spinfits (100/800), Shure olive tips, Comply (100/400/500) and a bunch of stock tips and I find there's no one size fits all tip. Need to tip roll to find what you think is the best sound.
> 
> It's costly $$$



I never toss tips, I have found over the years you never know what tip will work best for a particular iem and ones own ears. I've had tips in the past that absolutely sucked on some iem's for me yet be the bomb on others. I can't even remember who or what half my tips came with so sometimes it's just narrowing it down to what works best in which configuration. Sometime even my preferred Auvio's get the sh1t kicked out of them by some off brand I do know I'll go through my entire collection before I'll give up on a pair of iem's though


----------



## paulindss

Uuuuuurrrgh audboz or dmg audboz or dmg audboz or dmg audboz or dmg audbo or dmg.

All that i have in my mind now.

But i will take audboz for the team. Unfortunately you will have to wait for a long time till it reaches my hands.

I will do a formal review of them. Making clear to reader my point of view. A sub 50$ chi fi user that aims to get a clear upgrade. Will the audboz fill my expectations ? We'll see.

The signature seems awesome to me. Flat sound without a bass roll off and a gentle treble. Perfect. Similar to the re-400. Maybe the closest to what it would be my favorite signature. High expectations here. Unfortunaly i shoulg get a waiting time of more than month.


----------



## HiFlight (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a set of Moondrop Kanas Pro IEM's enroute to me.  I have only found 1 review, written in German, however it sounded favorable so on impulse, I placed my order.  I am weak!


----------



## hiflofi (Sep 11, 2018)

Moondrop Blessing looks very promising. @crinacle got a review unit and measurements of it. Hoping he grades it decent. Might take the plunge because it looks clean. There are SKorean measurements which match/support @crinacle's measurements. Raised bass. Neutral-ish mids. Dip in sibilance region. Fair amount of treble.

Anybody, especially @crinacle, know whether the Moondrop Blessing's BAs are Knowles/Sonion?


----------



## peter123




----------



## vladstef

hiflofi said:


> Moondrop Blessing looks very promising. @crinacle got a review unit and measurements of it. Hoping he grades it decent. Might take the plunge because it looks clean. There are SKorean measurements which match/support @crinacle's measurements. Raised bass. Neutral-ish mids. Dip in sibilance region. Fair amount of treble.
> 
> Anybody, especially @crinacle, know whether the Moondrop Blessing's BAs are Knowles/Sonion?



There is a graphic image of used drivers and it's not too hard to figure out which ones they are (unless they are a copy of some sorts but at 400$ I think they must be using legit BAs).






This would be: 
1) Knowles TWFK or SWFK for treble (probably SWFK given the usage of another mid driver)
2) Sonion 2800 series for mids
3) DD for bass


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> So here is a bit of a discovery last night.  I went on a tip buying spree last month and got some symbios Wides. They work great but everyone was saying how you should get one size smaller since large is LARGE. When I measured the tip against my other large sized tips they are actually average size for a larger tip. Not larger than the Spiral Dots or my UE tips. But what makes them feel even larger is the foams that are underneath
> 
> Which is actually the whole point of these things since they add extra isolation with the better sound of silicones. Last night I was thinking of moding the tip a bit to get them more comfortable for me and so I flipped the upper portion of the tips backwards to see if the foam part underneath was glued on there and lo n behold they are just held in place due to great design. The foams underneath are just cut perfectly. You can easily take them out without much fuss. No glue nothing. I can now use the Large W symbios without the foam which end up being much more comfortable for me.
> 
> the stem of the symbios are roughly the same width as the Spiral dots so I threw on the foams on my Spiral dots and what you know they fit like they were made for them. So what I got was Spiral Dots with even better isolation and Symbios that are way more comfier to use.



Asked earlier in the thread but didn't get much of a response.  Is there a difference between the "n" and "w" for the symbios?  Curious to try them but don't like ordering from abroad if I can help it and cost £15 from audiosanctuary uk.  Two sets of those is very nearly a set of impressions.


----------



## CactusPete23

Hold onto your Hats (And wallets), but KZ has a new 5BA per side iem, the KZ-BA10.  Priced Double the last 5BA AS10 that just came out a few weeks back.  Unsure what makes this one worth ~ US $100.   
New shape is kind of Rectangular (Trapizoidal) and does not look like a comfortable fit.  But who knows.  Time will tell.


----------



## phthora

davidcotton said:


> Asked earlier in the thread but didn't get much of a response.  Is there a difference between the "n" and "w" for the symbios?  Curious to try them but don't like ordering from abroad if I can help it and cost £15 from audiosanctuary uk.  Two sets of those is very nearly a set of impressions.



Stands for "narrow" and "wide," respectively, and refers to the nozzle width that they are suited for. Narrow fits IEMs like Shures or Brainwavz with a thin nozzle; wide fits IEMs like TFZs or the P1, basically most things that a Spiral Dot or Auvio would fit. For the KZs I've used, wide would be the way to go.

EDIT: Sorry, I mentioned KZs because I thought I was on that thread. The information is still valid, just less relevant. lol


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> So here is a bit of a discovery last night.  I went on a tip buying spree last month and got some symbios Wides. .


Your tip buying spree resulted in me getting SpinFit CP240s.  Thanks for the recommendation bro.  They are working out quite well for me.


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

Wow those KZ's look just silly. An all the high quality marketing material and it still sounds like they cant be arsed to formulate 2 coherent english sentences.


----------



## mochill

Opera factory om1 ordered B-)


----------



## Devodonaldson

davidcotton said:


> Asked earlier in the thread but didn't get much of a response.  Is there a difference between the "n" and "w" for the symbios?  Curious to try them but don't like ordering from abroad if I can help it and cost £15 from audiosanctuary uk.  Two sets of those is very nearly a set of impressions.


N and W had to do with the diameter of the nozzle on your iems. As an example KZ iems easily fit wide bore. iSine fit wide bore with a little maneuvering. A normal bore would never fit on the iSine. Nozel is far too large


----------



## Colors

I also find the W and N give different sounds too. The N seems bassier because of the narrow bores (less air) and the wide bores of the W gives a more balanced sound (less bass compared to N).

Also, there’s a size discrepancy too. The L of the W is much bigger than the size of the N. This applies to the other sizes as well. Might want to look into this if you’re used to the size of one model and want to purchase the size of the other.


----------



## Dsnuts

davidcotton said:


> Asked earlier in the thread but didn't get much of a response.  Is there a difference between the "n" and "w" for the symbios?  Curious to try them but don't like ordering from abroad if I can help it and cost £15 from audiosanctuary uk.  Two sets of those is very nearly a set of impressions.



N=3.8mm wide bore. W=4.4mm wider bore.


----------



## Lurk650

Took the foam from my Larges tonight and experimented in various tips. Find them best in the Medium Auvios on my TK9T. Extra seal increased the bass just a tad which is great.


----------



## peter123

I did also get my first pairs of SpinFit double flanges yesterday, two different ones actually:


----------



## 1clearhead

The Magaosi MGS-401

Awesome resolution, imaging, and 3D-like soundstage!

Check them out!
Post #17957

-Clear


----------



## Dsnuts

So something a bit interesting. I noticed Tenhz P4 Pro is using the exact same Bass BA as the newer KZ all BA earphones.





Vs


----------



## david8613

I purchased these LINSOUL BGVP DMG, are they hype or are they really that good for the money?


----------



## Dsnuts

We are aming to find out. There seems to be some very interesting options now in the $120-$160 ranges.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> We are aming to find out. There seems to be some very interesting options now in the $120-$160 ranges.


This thread has turned into a Chi-Fi thread LOL


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> This thread has turned into a Chi-Fi thread LOL


Yeah, sometimes I'm never quite sure which thread I'm in


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 12, 2018)

Show me a 6 driver hybrid out of Japan or Korea or Europe for that matter for $140. We will most certainly feature it on the thread. Shows how much the rest of the world is lagging behind when it comes to forging ahead with earphone designs. It is Chi fi competing with one another. AS far as I know the rest of the world is just same as usual.

I only wish they can innovate as much with headphones as earphones however. But Earphones seems to be easier to design and make than full sized cans.


----------



## slowpickr

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I'm never quite sure which thread I'm in


I think some of the Chi-Fi stuff is just eye candy. However, some of it's stellar like the LZ A4 and FLC8S that you will be getting. Probably a lot of other makes and models too. We need @Dsnuts to buy them all and tell us what's good and what's garbage


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 12, 2018)

Ya it is difficult to keep up with so many new earphones that come out almost daily it seems. I just was browsing aliexpress and there was a new 16BA earphone for $425ish. First time I seen it.

Just outragious!


----------



## Carlsan

From my observations of inexpensive to expensive earphones, as I have both, I think the one thing that is holding many of the Chi fi companies back is the continuing reliance on standard off the shelf balanced Armatures. 
The companies at the top the game are using innovative designs, materials, and tech to create their TOTL earphones, including creating their own armatures, combined with or instead using Dynamic or moving coil driver earphones (all with unique materials and design).

How long before Chi fi start to come through with their own version of the design/tech that companies like 64 Ears, Empire Ears, Noble, Campfire Audio etc are currently using?

I think the current level of Chi fi is at the level that some of these companies were about 3-4 years ago, still relying on off the shelf BA's and only improving sound by adding more and more BA's to the inside of their earphones. 

That said, of course there are exceptions, iBasso comes to mind, as well as Fiio. Some companies are also starting to experiment with dynamic  drivers in unique ways, TFZ, I would assume from reading some of the reviews.

We are living in good times, but not for your wallet.


----------



## david8613

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah, sometimes I'm never quite sure which thread I'm in



 I came here to read about the bgvp and I also got confused.


----------



## Dsnuts

I hope to get my pair this week. Fingers crossed. This thread is about a lot of things but mostly new stuff that is out in the wild. Peoples experiences with said new earphones. I will most certainly write about how the DMGs are when I get them.


----------



## HungryPanda

As Chi-Fi goes I'm enjoying the heck out of the BQEYZ BQ3, 3 balanced armatures and 2 dynamic drivers in each earpiece. Big powerful sound from the bass that does not drown anything else


----------



## slowpickr

HungryPanda said:


> As Chi-Fi goes I'm enjoying the heck out of the BQEYZ BQ3, 3 balanced armatures and 2 dynamic drivers in each earpiece. Big powerful sound from the bass that does not drown anything else


This reviewer speaks very highly of the BQEYZ KC2. Perhaps they put out some of the best stuff in the sub$100 range.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> So something a bit interesting. I noticed Tenhz P4 Pro is using the exact same Bass BA as the newer KZ all BA earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tehnz use a knowles bass driver. The kz is a knock off with the same serial number.


----------



## dweaver

I see 1More just released a BT version of the Triple driver. Supports LDAC and can charge 3hrs in 10 minutes or a full 8 hour charge in an hour. They also claim the mic will filter out surrounding sounds for clear talking.
https://usa.1more.com/products/1more-triple-driver-bt-in-ear-headphones


----------



## Lurk650

dweaver said:


> I see 1More just released a BT version of the Triple driver. Supports LDAC and can charge 3hrs in 10 minutes or a full 8 hour charge in an hour. They also claim the mic will filter out surrounding sounds for clear talking.
> https://usa.1more.com/products/1more-triple-driver-bt-in-ear-headphones


Or you can buy an ES100


----------



## hiflofi (Sep 12, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is difficult to keep up with so many new earphones that come out almost daily it seems. I just was browsing aliexpress and there was a new 16BA earphone for $425ish. First time I seen it.
> 
> Just outragious!


Did you miss the frequency response they posted on the page too? Here's the frequency response. It's 1/2 octave smoothing so it's pretty meaningless imo. The dips at 2.5k and 5k are probably far worse (but covered up by the smoothing). Both Harman target and diffuse curves show a lift at 2-3k.
Put nicely, I wouldn't be surprised if this 16BA sounded "underwhelming".




Driver count shouldn't be the priority, tuning should.


----------



## HungryPanda

Picture of the BQYEZ BQ3


----------



## slowpickr

HungryPanda said:


> Picture of the BQYEZ BQ3


How's the fit, isolation and comfort on these?


----------



## phthora

BQEYZ does a great job designing original, sleek, and attractive shells. Gotta hand it to them.


----------



## HungryPanda

slowpickr said:


> How's the fit, isolation and comfort on these?


 I find them very comfortable and isolation is very good, I didn't get on with stock tips but found Spinfits and KZ starlines suit them well


----------



## ncristia

Carlsan said:


> From my observations of inexpensive to expensive earphones, as I have both, I think the one thing that is holding many of the Chi fi companies back is the continuing reliance on standard off the shelf balanced Armatures.
> The companies at the top the game are using innovative designs, materials, and tech to create their TOTL earphones, including creating their own armatures, combined with or instead using Dynamic or moving coil driver earphones (all with unique materials and design).
> 
> How long before Chi fi start to come through with their own version of the design/tech that companies like 64 Ears, Empire Ears, Noble, Campfire Audio etc are currently using?
> ...


The Oriolus Finschi at $179 easily competes with the EE Bravado at $599. And I had both and sold the Bravado and haven't looked back. They both have one dynamic and one BA with a $400 difference in price. One mans opinion.


----------



## Lurk650

ncristia said:


> The Oriolus Finschi at $179 easily competes with the EE Bravado at $599. And I had both and sold the Bravado and haven't looked back. They both have one dynamic and one BA with a $400 difference in price. One mans opinion.


Might have to re-sell my AKG N40 for the Oriolus


----------



## Carlsan

ncristia said:


> The Oriolus Finschi at $179 easily competes with the EE Bravado at $599. And I had both and sold the Bravado and haven't looked back. They both have one dynamic and one BA with a $400 difference in price. One mans opinion.



Yeah, I have written about the wonderful Oriolus Finschi's as well. Oriolus is a Japanese company, although probably produced in China. I wouldn't include them in the Chi fi set. 
I've never heard the EE Bravado and now have no need to.
I'm listening to the Finschi's as I type this. 
Cheers.


----------



## HiFlight

Like I said before, I am weak....I just ordered these:  BQEYZ KC2


----------



## Dsnuts

hiflofi said:


> Did you miss the frequency response they posted on the page too? Here's the frequency response. It's 1/2 octave smoothing so it's pretty meaningless imo. The dips at 2.5k and 5k are probably far worse (but covered up by the smoothing). Both Harman target and diffuse curves show a lift at 2-3k.
> Put nicely, I wouldn't be surprised if this 16BA sounded "underwhelming".
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I am gonna doubt this 16BA earphone will come anywhere close to the works of art my IT04 are with 12 Less drivers. Lol.


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> I totally agree. I am gonna doubt this 16BA earphone will come anywhere close to the works of art my IT04 are with 12 Less drivers. Lol.



Driver count is kind of misleading sometimes imo.

I have a huge bias for single drivers because they’re lighter and also often more coherent (easy to match frequencies).

Although I’ve heard the Zeus XIV (14 drivers) and Roxanne II (12 drivers) and are some of the best IEMs I’ve ever heard. All about implementation and good crossovers I guess.


----------



## kova4a

So, did anyone else see this schiit https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.11.724b75abtj9BCs
That looks like hybrid with electrostatic driver





The ostry kc07 is also out https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.21.724b75abtj9BCs


----------



## djmakemynight

kova4a said:


> So, did anyone else see this schiit https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.11.724b75abtj9BCs
> That looks like hybrid with electrostatic driver
> 
> 
> ...



The MT100 is a planar and BA hybrid. Very interesting combination. Haven't seen even many planar IEMs around.


----------



## Folly

HungryPanda said:


> As Chi-Fi goes I'm enjoying the heck out of the BQEYZ BQ3, 3 balanced armatures and 2 dynamic drivers in each earpiece. Big powerful sound from the bass that does not drown anything else



would you say that they are better than the T2, taking in account the price increase?


----------



## HungryPanda

Folly said:


> would you say that they are better than the T2, taking in account the price increase?


 They are much more lively than the T2


----------



## jant71 (Sep 13, 2018)

ATH-CK2000 Ti
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=3056&prev=search

■ Make a magnetic circuit employing permendur and a diamond like carbon (DLC) coating diaphragm. Φ9.8 mm + φ 8.8 mm "dual phase push-pull driver".
■ Precision Cutting Full titanium body eliminates unnecessary resonance thoroughly.
■ High sound quality A2DC connector for audio is adopted.
■ Reduce crosstalk with Starcad stranded cable / cord with ground separated by L / R.
Both outgoing 1.2 m balance cable (φ4.4 mm 5 pole plug) and 1.2 m cord are included to enhance the sense of separation of left and right sounds.


◎ Spec

Model: Dynamic type
Driver: φ9.8 mm, φ 8.8 mm
Output sound pressure level: 102 dB / mW
Reproduction frequency band: 5 to 45,000 Hz
Impedance: 10 Ω


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it is difficult to keep up with so many new earphones that come out almost daily it seems. I just was browsing aliexpress and there was a new 16BA earphone for $425ish. First time I seen it.
> 
> Just outragious!



and of course its from CTZ, lol. They make a 21BA IEM, not really a surprise.

I do wish people would stop ranting "tuning matters more" like its some kind of secret knowledge beholden to few every time a chi-fi company release an IEM packed with more drivers though.


----------



## kova4a

Zerohour88 said:


> I do wish people would stop ranting "tuning matters more" like its some kind of secret knowledge beholden to few every time a chi-fi company release an IEM packed with more drivers though.


Well, it seems to be a secret knowledge to a lot of people around here as bragging rights and little understanding often are deciding factors. Also, you might think that because you already know this, it's annoying to see it repeated time and time again but threads like this one are visited by a ton of people on daily basis (both new members and unregistered users) who don't know that, so IMO putting this as a disclaimer along with the announcement of every new product with schiitload of drivers is not such a bad idea.


----------



## Dsnuts

Review of the DMG https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dmg.23283/reviews#review-20881


----------



## SSandDigital

HungryPanda said:


> I find them very comfortable and isolation is very good, I didn't get on with stock tips but found Spinfits and KZ starlines suit them well



I'm so tempted to get it right now.


----------



## daid1

torn between Campfire Comet Oriolus Finschi and Magaosi MGS 401, someone who has those?


----------



## davidcotton

I would of thought the Comet and the Oriolus (got the comet, not the rest) would be different being just a ba and not a hybrid like the Finschi.


----------



## Carlsan

daid1 said:


> torn between Campfire Comet Oriolus Finschi and Magaosi MGS 401, someone who has those?



I have both the Campfires and the Oriolus. They are two birds of different feathers. The Finschi play above their price, with great authoritative bass and nicely balanced highs with nice detail. 
The campfires sound great for a single BA and have great extension at both ends plus solid bass. Still they cannot match the bass texture of the Finschi or the sub-bass rumble. Finschi have a bit more sparkle at the top end as well, but the campfires aren't that far behind.


----------



## daid1

Carlsan said:


> I have both the Campfires and the Oriolus. They are two birds of different feathers. The Finschi play above their price, with great authoritative bass and nicely balanced highs with nice detail.
> The campfires sound great for a single BA and have great extension at both ends plus solid bass. Still they cannot match the bass texture of the Finschi or the sub-bass rumble. Finschi have a bit more sparkle at the top end as well, but the campfires aren't that far behind.



Thank you for the comparison


----------



## phthora

Carlsan said:


> I have both the Campfires and the Oriolus. They are two birds of different feathers. The Finschi play above their price, with great authoritative bass and nicely balanced highs with nice detail.
> The campfires sound great for a single BA and have great extension at both ends plus solid bass. Still they cannot match the bass texture of the Finschi or the sub-bass rumble. Finschi have a bit more sparkle at the top end as well, but the campfires aren't that far behind.



You've really piqued my interest in the Finschi. Can you say a little more about the sound signature? How resolving are they?


----------



## Dsnuts

Some information about the new Ostry KC07. From Penonaudio.







*OSTRY KC07  BA & Dynamic Driver Hybrid MMCX HiFi Audiophile In-ear Earphone IEMs*

*Description*

Incredible industrial design

The KC07 adopts a more scientific and effective split sound chamber design. The front chamber sound is cut with stainless steel with better acoustic characteristics, and the sound chamber is made of special alloy. It is also integrated with multi-process CNC cutting.

The ear canal data is measured multiple times, bringing a special air arc curve cavity to enhance comfort.

Deep and transparent, faint light transmission, a large number of arc curves, bringing a warm and harmonious overall sense

KC07 is made of two different processes: precision titanium surface and anodized metal blasting.

The front of the earphone is made of an opal-like patch with the same color as the earphone. The left and right ears are respectively printed with beyond, fantasy, which is convenient to differ left and right.

In terms of wire, the litz line, which is a combination of 8-core single crystal copper and silver- plated oxygen-free copper, provides a discernible and significant improvement.

In terms of configuration, KC07 adopts dual-driver BA and Dynamic driver hybrid design, the BA part adopts customized imported Knowles driver, and the dynamic diver part uses self-developed, using the patented “molecular bionic” diaphragm dynamic driver.

Hi-end grade tuning technology and level, the use of "three-chamber steady-state tuning", making the dynamic sound more natural, in order to achieve a better state of the driver.

Thanks to the powerful dynamic strength, we no longer use the dynamic driver as the low-frequency driver,, but make the dynamic driver sound all the way. the middle and high-frequency are make-up by the custom BA, the BA adopts the ductless design, in the sound outlet. Place it in reverse.

KC09 adopts the tuning we think is healthier. Under the condition of maintaining overall transparency, the tri-band energy is relatively balanced, and the vocal part does not deliberately reveal the so-called resolution. But has the right thickness of human voice, which is graceful and smooth. Has a charming but do not belong can be dyed tone,. The low frequency part is moderate, but the cohesion is not reduced. The listening is fluffy and natural, the high frequency and high frequency extension are excellent, and the instrumental sound is outstanding. KC07 has achieved a rare and accurate restoration, natural comfort and a strong overall sense.

*Specification*

Drive unit: 10mm CCAM combination imported BA driver

Diaphragm: EBT

Sensitivity: >101db

Rated impedance: 24 ohm

Frequency response: 20hz-20khz

Distortion: <1%

Channel difference: <1.5db

Rated power: 10mv

Cable: 1.2m MMCX

Plug: 3.5mm

*Package*

KC07


----------



## jant71

Didn't see it before work but the Flagship does have the price of $750 or so...

There is also the cans, AP2000Ti...





and they are bringing back the L5000(yeah!)


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Some information about the new Ostry KC07. From Penonaudio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they are on eBay for $199.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/OSTRY-KC07-E...In-Ear-Earphones-Detachable-MMCX/113236527266


----------



## Apputty

I got BGVP DMG today. 
After initial listen without any burn in, it does sound really good.



Dsnuts said:


> Review of the DMG https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dmg.23283/reviews#review-20881


I also feel very much like what was mentioned in the review.
I felt its more like SD7/SD7+ fun signature with a slightly more treble presence. It feels more airy than SD7s as well.

I really liked these on initial listen.

These are initial impressions.


----------



## tomscy2000

The CK2000 Ti looks appealing, though it'll be almost certainly quite bright.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## chinmie

anybody got a chance to compare the DMG and the King Pro?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 14, 2018)

You know I gotta hand it to NiceHCK. My goodness both these sound right. The NK10 is absolute bling. I just literally popped them in my ears as I am typing.

Someone been crafting their game. I have to hand it to the OEM that makes these things. I would like to give credit to NiceHCK as their name is written all over these earphones but I am very certain it is another company that makes these things for them. These are the same group that made the HK6 and my DZ12.

These do share some similarities to the DZ12 more than the HK6. They sound very cohesive. Very dimensional. Very balanced. Wide and deep. NiceHCK house forward mids with clean extended treble. Deep punchy rumbly sub bass. Very comfy in the ears. Lovely dark translucent blue color. It is extremely early impression but I want to say these sound even deeper than the DZ12. DZ12 might have a slightly wider stage but these definitely have the depth over them. These sound fantastic out of the box. More to come.

As close to the sonics as these things are to my DZ12. Considering these are about half the price. These are extreme value for a higher end all BA iem. I will take my time with this one but I am definitely digging on their sonics. They do sound more like a flagship effort than a stop gap. I am sure they will come out with more in the future but I want to say these are pushing some serious SQ for the bux.

What was even just as surprising of their sound is the EP35 single dynamic earphones you guys see in the pic above. I was lazy and posted both earphones in one pic. These are being sold for $28 on NiceHCK web site. Was told these use the same dynamic driver that is in the Onkyo E700M






 They kinda look like em too. These things go for $120 on amazon. Don't know if I would put the SQ value at the price point just yet but they certainly don't sound like no damn $28 earphone. Lol. I was so expecting a big bass earphone only to be greeted with a clean enthusiast U neutralish tuning. Airy and detailed with better extension in the bass and treble than I have heard anything at this price.  They do sound touch thin sounding but they definitely impressed out of the box. Will have to burn them in to get the truth out of them.  I will do a full write up on both these earphones for NiceHCK but

Going back to the NK10. They come with a very nice 8 Core SPC single ended brown colored cable. You bet I have a 2 pin all silver balanced cable on it's way to me as I type just for these earphones. These are definitely worthy out of the box. I look forward to getting to know both these earphones.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


>


OHHO These look like a jewellery item and even better than HK6.


----------



## Dsnuts

They definitely upped their game on the NK10s. I can understand why they put the word flagship on these earphones. I have a good feel for NiceHCK sound signature and. These have to be one of their best efforts. Sounds superb out of the box and will most certainly impress anyone that gets a pair. 

Since I just got them today I have yet to fully get into them but all in due time. I am looking forward to the DMGs and Finschis but for now. I have zero doubts a lot of effort was put into these earphones. They come extremely close to the sonics and even does a few things better than NiceHCKs own DZ12 and for half the price. Value for the money is all I can say about these things. I will be taking these to rocky mtn can jam and will compare the sonics of these to earphones that cost 10X as much. Can't wait to see where these stack up among much higher end earphones.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> You know I gotta hand it to NiceHCK. My goodness both these sound right. The NK10 is absolute bling. I just literally popped them in my ears as I am typing.
> 
> Someone been crafting their game. I have to hand it to the OEM that makes these things. I would like to give credit to NiceHCK as their name is written all over these earphones but I am very certain it is another company that makes these things for them. These are the same group that made the HK6 and my DZ12.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> You know I gotta hand it to NiceHCK. My goodness both these sound right. The NK10 is absolute bling. I just literally popped them in my ears as I am typing.
> 
> Someone been crafting their game. I have to hand it to the OEM that makes these things. I would like to give credit to NiceHCK as their name is written all over these earphones but I am very certain it is another company that makes these things for them. These are the same group that made the HK6 and my DZ12.
> 
> ...


I have the EP35 coming for a review tomorrow. Jim told me the story, too, that they share the driver with the Onkyo M700E. I have my doubts (both have different specs) and speculate it is just the looks they share. The Onkyos received very mixed reviews. Let's see how the EP35 will hold up against other single DDs in their price category such as the Hifi Walker A1, Fostex TE-02, Tinaudio T1, and Fidue A65.

https://www.audioreviews.org/dongles-portable-dac-amps/

https://www.audioreviews.org/dongle-dilemma/


----------



## Dsnuts

Those EP35s are surprising. I was very much not expecting how they sound. Lol. You will see what I mean once you hear a few tunes using them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 14, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Those EP35s are surprising. I was very much not expecting how they sound. Lol. You will see what I mean once you hear a few tunes using them.


Yeah, I was told I would love them and it is promising that you don't report a V-shaped sound. I certainly love the modded Hifi Walker A1 [a poor man's JVC FD01]. The EP35 certainly look great.


----------



## LMka

I have received NiceHCK NK10 2 days ago and I must say that these are the best Chinese IEM I have heard not if the best I have ever had.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow, my Finschi is said to be coming today according to USPS. Got my shipped/tracking # info on the 9th so pretty quick! Tracking says accepted on the 10th and didn't leave HK till the 12th.


----------



## Dsnuts

LMka said:


> I have received NiceHCK NK10 2 days ago and I must say that these are the best Chinese IEM I have heard not if the best I have ever had.



Only my DZ12 gives these some competition for an all BA earphone but cost 2X much. I have them in my ears as I type out of my ZX300 and for the money these are a marvel. I would still rate my IT04 over these in technicalities but these sound so muscial, very enjoyable, gives one of the best renditions of being surrounded by music I have heard. I think NiceHCKs got a hit on their hands.  



jant71 said:


> Wow, my Finschi is said to be coming today according to USPS. Got my shipped/tracking # info on the 9th so pretty quick! Tracking says accepted on the 10th and didn't leave HK till the 12th.



Can't wait to try mines too. Wouldn't surprise me if these are up there in SQ with the NK10s


----------



## Dsnuts

Finally got an update on where in the world my DMGs are. They are in town so I have my fingers crossed they will show up at my house very soon.


----------



## paddyberger

I’ve had my DMGs for a week now. I’ve been really pleased with them so far, they sound great to me.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> Finally got an update on where in the world my DMGs are. They are in town so I have my fingers crossed they will show up at my house very soon.



Wanting them so much. I am getting rid of some of my iems. Some are already gone.

Enough of the 50$ range. The audboz is on order, and the next one is the DMG as soon as i got the money.

A flat and a fun signature.


----------



## paulindss

Some people say that DMGs have Knowles drivers, but the material says proprietary. 

Can anyone make it clearer ? I find unusual 4 Knowles and 2 dynamics for 139$


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> Some people say that DMGs have Knowles drivers, but the material says proprietary.
> 
> Can anyone make it clearer ? I find unusual 4 Knowles and 2 dynamics for 139$



If they used Knowles they'd be advertising it. I doubt they are.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 14, 2018)

If I remember correctly there was a site that mentioned that it was Knowles who made them for BGVP so there for proprietary. As they often do for manufacturers. 

To be honest I don't really care as long as it sounds good. I know half the drivers in the NK10 are knowles drivers the other half being Chinese BAs. I can't pick out which drivers are doing what on the NK10 but together it makes that earphones sing. 

Heck if a Chinese BA sounds just as good and has almost the exact spec and performance as a knowles made BA but cost half as much. Why not. The only thing that does is save us consumers money.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Dsnuts said:


> If I remember correctly there was a site that mentioned that it was Knowles who made them for BGVP so there for proprietary. As they often do for manufacturers.
> 
> To be honest I don't really care as long as it sounds good. I know half the drivers in the NK10 are knowles drivers the other half being Chinese BAs. I can't pick out which drivers are doing what on the NK10 but together it makes that earphones sing.
> 
> Heck if a Chinese BA sounds just as good and has almost the exact spec and performance as a knowles made BA but cost half as much. Why not. The only thing that does is save us consumers money.



Found this info on youtube: 





Specs look pretty impressive for $139


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> If I remember correctly there was a site that mentioned that it was Knowles who made them for BGVP so there for proprietary. As they often do for manufacturers.
> 
> To be honest I don't really care as long as it sounds good. I know half the drivers in the NK10 are knowles drivers the other half being Chinese BAs. I can't pick out which drivers are doing what on the NK10 but together it makes that earphones sing.
> 
> Heck if a Chinese BA sounds just as good and has almost the exact spec and performance as a knowles made BA but cost half as much. Why not. The only thing that does is save us consumers money.



One thing that makes me curious.

There is really a difference in SQ beetwen bellsing BAs and Knowles ? If a iem is tuned the same, with a Knowles and a bellsing copy. We would be able to hear the difference ?

Don't know, but i have a feeling that my trn v80 for example, suffers from low quality BAs.


----------



## Carlsan

paulindss said:


> One thing that makes me curious.
> 
> There is really a difference in SQ beetwen bellsing BAs and Knowles ? If a iem is tuned the same, with a Knowles and a bellsing copy. We would be able to hear the difference ?
> 
> Don't know, but i have a feeling that my trn v80 for example, suffers from low quality BAs.



I would think that is why they charge more for better drivers, they can fine tune them better, and the better drivers have better performance. 
It's like all those chi fi knock off's of popular expensive earphones, they all sounded like crap, or inferior, to the original, as  they weren't using the original drivers found in the authentic product.


----------



## tomscy2000

From what I've heard, Bellsing actually has decent quality control. They don't get quite the percentage of yield as the big two, so a tray of drivers will have a higher percentage that doesn't work, but they seem to be the only Chinese BA company that actually can deliver working drivers at an acceptable rate. The second thing is that they're far more willing to do small runs of customized drivers than would Knowles or Sonion. They're also beginning to develop units that are unique to Bellsing. By contrast, you need to commit to a sizeable minimum order quantity in order for Knowles to be willing to work with you on a tailored driver spec, as is the case with Sonion. What exactly the connection is between Bellsing and Knowles that enables the former to emulate the characteristics of the latter's drivers to such a close degree, I don't know, though.


----------



## Carlsan (Sep 14, 2018)

Fake fake fake, remember, you get what you pay for.
US $37.74 for the BGVP, hahahaha!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Carlsan said:


> Fake fake fake, remember, you get what you pay for.
> US $37.74 for the BGVP, hahahaha!



it goes really well with his other items like :"
*Christmas Socks 30 LED Fairy String Light for Window "*
*LOL    *


----------



## Carlsan

These earphones will give you a heart attack, or they will save you from one...
"Shock the Heart" at bottom of image.


----------



## vladstef

paulindss said:


> One thing that makes me curious.
> 
> There is really a difference in SQ beetwen bellsing BAs and Knowles ? If a iem is tuned the same, with a Knowles and a bellsing copy. We would be able to hear the difference ?
> 
> Don't know, but i have a feeling that my trn v80 for example, suffers from low quality BAs.



I think that the differences are pretty much non existent, at least that has been the case for me (Bellsing/Estron RAB driver for example is to my ears better than Knowles RAF driver - which is the same as RAB just different port placement). This is consistent with a few opinions about these 2 companies in DIY threads - not many people have made comparisons but those that did pretty much agree that Bellsing is probably 95% of Knowles quality at 2-3-4 times lower prices depending on where you look.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 14, 2018)

well the good news is my bgvp dmg are shipped the bad news.. its still two weeks in china lol and the post is handled by a slow company lol.. cant track anything because they dont update status  long story short I am rekt lol.... I think I never gonna see my bgvp dmg... btw the carrier is 4px rm.. if anyone has experience with this company.. feel free to give me advice.. otherwise bye bye money lol .. very bad experience..btw I ordered from aliexpress


----------



## jant71

So, I've had the Fincshi for an hour now. They make a nice out of the box impression. Case is bigger than I thought it was in pics. About 6.5" x 4" with protrusions but slender and a nice case(just took off the strap). They come with the old school UE tips on them which is nice and some decent accs. including a sturdy clip, cleaning tool and the rest of the silicones and foam tips. Not much burn in yet of course. Tested out with my Sony A45 and AGPtek M6S players for a bit.

At first they sounded like they would be the Puresonics bigger brother, ala another Nine 1. They sounded very much alike. Fender like Flat EQ better and Finschi is more forgiving and enjoyable with EQ settings. Puresonic premium showed the midbass of the Finschi that should burn off or get more controlled with the right tips. Seemed the Fender dynamic was a bit better that the Oriolus' but just the first take. Fair when they burn in and tip rolling is done. PP also shows the hybrid is there and not as coherent. So, far they are very familiar to the PP with some mid-bass and the extra treble volume of the armature hit's me a bit more. Confirmation of the Fender's performance but not quite what the Oriolus seemed to be getting the kudos for  

Then I went to furry tips...https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tin...For-IE8-IE80-Tingo-Earphones/32531248663.html and they cured the UE tip midbass and the coherency issues, and the treble was livelier and even more apparent yet controlled. Oriolus do, if you read up, really need tip rolling. They do sound bigger, more effortless and coherent. Tngo furry are not near as wide bore as the UE(3mm vs 6mm opening) but their furry nature can buck the bigger stage or stage height trend so they sound bigger all around. Absolutely confirmed the Oriolus tip rolling reports so do that for sure 

Just the beginning and so far so good. They are sounding great and may just be the big brother to the Fender but even cheaper than the Nine 1. Might need to find some other tips that work well though as I only have two pair of the Tingo tips and they won't last forever the fur will fly, I mean come off after long term and they don't sell them anymore. Should have stocked up.

Anyhow, after the quick swap, the Finschi are seemingly what they say. Big, 3D, only the tiniest bit of bass and treble ahead of the mids; a barely there U. Reports of the mids and treble being brought up in line over previous Oriolus models seems accurate to me as far as the Finschi is concerned. They do seem to compete well above their price missing only the slightest bit of sub and treble extension and resolution from the more expensive stuff.Speed is nice esp. on the dynamic. Not armature speed but a nice dynamic thump and good weight is there so the right amount/balance. I think more speed from the dynamic would kill the decay and depth of percussion instruments. Nothing lacking down low at all really. Mids are indeed sweet and emotive and good with detail. just haven't checked out more female vocals yet. Treble with the right tips comes together and more alive so that should be looked for. A bit underwhelmed out of the box till I changed the tips. Good air and extension. good tone and detail. Just not the most extension of pricier stuff yet can be as well done and lively and real and bring clarity and life with great control and no sign of peakiness, grain, nor metallic shimmer or other off coloration at least with the Tingo tips. Stock tips was still well behaved but more muted and restrained. 

Dpn't have to say "people are gonna really like these" since they already do. Just add me to the list.


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 15, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So here is a bit of a discovery last night.  I went on a tip buying spree last month and got some symbios Wides. They work great but everyone was saying how you should get one size smaller since large is LARGE. When I measured the tip against my other large sized tips they are actually average size for a larger tip. Not larger than the Spiral Dots or my UE tips. But what makes them feel even larger is the foams that are underneath
> 
> Which is actually the whole point of these things since they add extra isolation with the better sound of silicones. Last night I was thinking of moding the tip a bit to get them more comfortable for me and so I flipped the upper portion of the tips backwards to see if the foam part underneath was glued on there and lo n behold they are just held in place due to great design. The foams underneath are just cut perfectly. You can easily take them out without much fuss. No glue nothing. I can now use the Large W symbios without the foam which end up being much more comfortable for me.
> 
> the stem of the symbios are roughly the same width as the Spiral dots so I threw on the foams on my Spiral dots and what you know they fit like they were made for them. So what I got was Spiral Dots with even better isolation and Symbios that are way more comfier to use.


you could DIY them cheaper. just cut these foams,for example, to desired length, for example, and fit into any silicon tips.


found an offer of BGVP DMG + audbos P4 for less than $190 (162€). dunno if it's a better deal than during sales (i could wait to 11.11).
although am seeking for mid centric detailed and clear, i'm worried about extension (roll-off at both ends) of both. DMG seems to be easy modded (thanks, @tomscy2000 , removing mesh from highs BA nozzle to lift the treble, and guess making the inner vent hole smaller to lift sub-bass).
about P4, i don't understand well the sound "improvement" of TENHZ P4 pro (other than shell case quality, looking, and probably ergonomy) over audbos p4 in the review of bisonicr (translation issues). but TENHZ would cost me $45 more.
does anybody know if prices were better than this offer during the recent ali sale?


----------



## ldo77

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OSV3, TFZ Queen and Toneking 9tails


I received my queen a few days ago and after 50 hours if burning, I can say you were right. They are nice for male voices.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## crabdog

ldo77 said:


> I received my queen a few days ago and after 50 hours if burning, I can say you were right. They are nice for male voices.
> Thanks a lot.


Excellent, I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## davidcotton

Got my symbios in a few days ago.  Must be doing something wrong because I couldn't get any of them to fit properly to the point there was no bass!  Best success I had was with a pair of Campfire Audio Comets.


----------



## crabdog

davidcotton said:


> Got my symbios in a few days ago.  Must be doing something wrong because I couldn't get any of them to fit properly to the point there was no bass!  Best success I had was with a pair of Campfire Audio Comets.


If you're like me and use extra large tips with _shallow insertion_ then the Symbios are very rarely a viable option. They're simply too firm to adapt to the shape of your ears. I found I got more use from the one pair I removed the foam from.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 15, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Excellent, I'm glad it worked out for you!


I am absolutely loving the queen's aswell, the fullness, coherent sound and vocals are really satisfying! but sometimes it can get congested and sound unclear because of the separation. How much burn in is required to hear audible changes in these? As someone on the tfz thread was hearing big changes after 40 minutes, someone here after 50 hours, and I've been told to wait upto 150 to 200 hours (this iem seems so random, haha). What are your experiences? Because I do remember you Initially telling me the queen's as having thinner mids but in your review it had good body.


----------



## Nabillion_786

ldo77 said:


> I received my queen a few days ago and after 50 hours if burning, I can say you were right. They are nice for male voices.
> Thanks a lot.


Curious to know, how did they sound like to you ootb?


----------



## davidcotton

crabdog said:


> If you're like me and use extra large tips with _shallow insertion_ then the Symbios are very rarely a viable option. They're simply too firm to adapt to the shape of your ears. I found I got more use from the one pair I removed the foam from.



Yep that's done the trick, but does seem to be self defeating of the point of the symbios!  Got two large on Custom Art universals that now seal well, and two mediums on Campfire Audio Comets that seem to do the trick, though I might swop the medium for a large at some point for the left.  With other tips I would either not get a seal at all or get some kind of suction effect when taking them out which wasn't nice!


----------



## crabdog

davidcotton said:


> Yep that's done the trick, but does seem to be self defeating of the point of the symbios!  Got two large on Custom Art universals that now seal well, and two mediums on Campfire Audio Comets that seem to do the trick, though I might swop the medium for a large at some point for the left.  With other tips I would either not get a seal at all or get some *kind of suction effect when taking them out* which wasn't nice!


I know that's not the most pleasant feeling but it's generally a sign of having a great seal and I'm quite pleased when I get that ahha


----------



## ldo77

Nabillion_786 said:


> Curious to know, how did they sound like to you ootb?


I would say nice medium, clean treble but a little moody bass... Now burnnnn


----------



## Dsnuts

So I finally got my DMGs. I am listening to these out of the box with the widest tips they included with these and stock filters. 
These are a direct upgrade to the old DM5. This is exactly what I was looking for in an upgrade to them and I have to say I am very impressed. First listen has a good sense of space. Fairly wide sound for a closed iem, extremely comfy in the ear. The shell design is superb. The included cable is actually good quality as well. 

Tip selection is meh but at least I can use these large tips they have in the box. Good detail and balance is much better on these than the DM5s. Bass is full on with a good thick rendition in the mid bass with sub bass that rivals the FH5 easily. Not only does the bass rivals Fiio earphones but I would say these easily hold up to them in sonic production and imaging might actually be more accurate due to the better mid balancing on these vs the FH5s. 

Treble is similar to the FH5s in that these stay away from any type of fatiguing peaks. I can see how some might want just a bit more treble energy but as they are these are easy to listen to in a pinch. Love the bass out of these things. It don't hold back on the bass. 

Not only are these a nice alternative to the FH5 but I can easily see some preferring these over them. Another clear example of a crazy bang for buck here. BGVP is definitely pushing the envelope. What these guys come out with next is anyone's guess but they clearly mean business with these earphones. 

I am trying to figure out what I own or have heard that comes close to this sound for this price.  And this is out of the box. Very nicely done here. Neutral guys can stay away however but guys that like their bass and want the rest of the sound to have some ballz. These are a nice pick up. They definitely put a smile on my face and are a blast to listen to.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I can confirm the affects of a nicer cable brings another added element to the DMGs. I threw on my silver 2.5mm balanced cable onto the DMGs. A nice little uptick in resolution as silver tends to do. Nicely cleans up the treble with a bit sharper mid section, bass sounds tighter more focused. In balanced even wider with a bit more depth to the sound. 

There are earphones you have to analyze. These you just want to listen to. If these came out when the old Sony XBA H3 came out. People would be snapping up on these left and right. These do just about everything better than those. Graphene bass imo is just as good as anything Sony can dish out. Gotta love that graphene bass.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 15, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> This is a good looking Fr. Fairly flat from treble to bass. Whos gonna try this one? @ $120 on Aliexpress. Too much newness. lol.


If this is compensated and sure it's authentic measurement, I'd be at it.  A big service by one with a measurement rig would be to verify this curve.


----------



## Dsnuts

A more in depth review from Tomscy2000 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dmg.23283/reviews#review-20889. Very nicely done my friend.


----------



## tripside

Dsnuts said:


> What these guys come out with next is anyone's guess but they clearly mean business with these earphones.



They also have the DM6, which is 5BA. From the few reviews I’ve read , its tuned to be neutral.


----------



## PacoBdn

Hello @Dsnuts,

Do you think they are better than the DT300? LOL

Jokes aside, how would you compare them with the IT01, are they truly a step forward?

Greetings.


----------



## Dsnuts

yes. The IT01s are fantastic for a single dynamic but imagine using that graphene dynamic just for the bass end and then adding 4 Knowles to the mix, add to that a more balanced tuning. That is essentially what your getting in the DMG. 

Recent Mass drop sales for $112 or something like that really had these on a crazy deal. They might have them again on MD but I can honestly say these are easily worth what your gonna pay for them on Penon and Aliexpress.  

These also compete very well with the $260 Fiio FH5. In fact if you own the DMGs and ended up getting the FH5. I have a feeling people might be a bit disappointed. I don't see how my FH5 is actually doing anything better than the DMGs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 16, 2018)

tripside said:


> They also have the DM6, which is 5BA. From the few reviews I’ve read , its tuned to be neutral.



We have known about the DM6 for a while. Don't know if it is the very competitive $200 price range or what it is but people are not really eager to try these. I am sure these have a nice sound and the Fr is impressive on them but @ $200 price point the competition opens up with phones like Oriolus Finschi which is actually cheaper.

There are way too many headfiers that end up loving the Finschi so my money would go toward the Finschi vs something like the DM6. But who knows maybe they are an excellent iem to be discovered. Neutral guys might like the DM6 more so. We won't know cus no one is going for the DM6. 

I saw them on sale for as low as $160 on Alixpress sales. Maybe now that more guys will jump on the BGVP band wagon we will eventually figure out how the DM6s are.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 16, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So I finally got my DMGs. I am listening to these out of the box with the widest tips they included with these and stock filters.
> These are a direct upgrade to the old DM5. This is exactly what I was looking for in an upgrade to them and I have to say I am very impressed. First listen has a good sense of space. Fairly wide sound for a closed iem, extremely comfy in the ear. The shell design is superb. The included cable is actually good quality as well.
> 
> Tip selection is meh but at least I can use these large tips they have in the box. Good detail and balance is much better on these than the DM5s. Bass is full on with a good thick rendition in the mid bass with sub bass that rivals the FH5 easily. Not only does the bass rivals Fiio earphones but I would say these easily hold up to them in sonic production and imaging might actually be more accurate due to the better mid balancing on these vs the FH5s.
> ...


After trying out the In-Ear Profile 8, I find such type of rounded shaped universal fit to be superb in comfort.  I guess much closer to custom fit.  I think it's based on avg ear shape.


----------



## thejoker13

I have been really enjoying the DMG lately. They do have a little more bass than what I'm generally drawn towards, but its of good quality and makes for a fun listen. I agree with the guys that have been saying these are tip dependant as well. I have tried a ton of tips but ended up settling in the medium blue included tips. I truly believe that BGVP have themselves a winner here and think most people will enjoy them.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I have been really enjoying the DMG lately. They do have a little more bass than what I'm generally drawn towards, but its of good quality and makes for a fun listen. I agree with the guys that have been saying these are tip dependant as well. I have tried a ton of tips but ended up settling in the medium blue included tips. I truly believe that BGVP have themselves a winner here and think most people will enjoy them.


Could you please describe to me how the mids sound, like positioning, how full or thin they are and general vocal quality?


----------



## tripside

thejoker13 said:


> I have been really enjoying the DMG lately. They do have a little more bass than what I'm generally drawn towards, but its of good quality and makes for a fun listen. I agree with the guys that have been saying these are tip dependant as well. I have tried a ton of tips but ended up settling in the medium blue included tips. I truly believe that BGVP have themselves a winner here and think most people will enjoy them.



How’s their soundstage and resolution compared to tk4? Are mids and highs similarly tuned ?


----------



## thejoker13

The mids are of good quality, in my opinion. They're on the thinner side, but are clear and without sibilance.


----------



## thejoker13

tripside said:


> How’s their soundstage and resolution compared to tk4? Are mids and highs similarly tuned ?


I feel the DMG has a wider soundstage, but with less depth than the T4. The T4 has better resolution, and a more forward midrange. The DMG sound more V shaped overall to me, with the T4 being more flat. I find the T4 has more treble energy as well, but still comes across as being more refined, in my opinion.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I feel the DMG has a wider soundstage, but with less depth than the T4. The T4 has better resolution, and a more forward midrange. The DMG sound more V shaped overall to me, with the T4 being more flat. I find the T4 has more treble energy as well, but still comes across as being more refined, in my opinion.


Then the dmgs aren't for me as I generally can't adjust to more thinner sounding mids like I experienced with the it01s. I have been interested in the t4s for a long time now as I want a balanced tuned iem and would like to know if they have a thinner sounding midrange aswell?


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

thejoker13 said:


> I feel the DMG has a wider soundstage, but with less depth than the T4. The T4 has better resolution, and a more forward midrange. The DMG sound more V shaped overall to me, with the T4 being more flat. I find the T4 has more treble energy as well, but still comes across as being more refined, in my opinion.


How is the extension and the bass of the t4 when compared to the dmg?


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 16, 2018)

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> How is the extension and the bass of the t4 when compared to the dmg?


They have a similar extension, but the DMG are way bassier sounding because of them having alot more bass quantity. They're polar opposites as far their tuning goes. The DMG are bassy, V shaped tuning, and the T4 are mid focused, more neutral tuned. I feel like both are great for their cost and it would come down to what sound preferences you have.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Then the dmgs aren't for me as I generally can't adjust to more thinner sounding mids like I experienced with the it01s. I have been interested in the t4s for a long time now as I want a balanced tuned iem and would like to know if they have a thinner sounding midrange aswell?[/QUOTE
> 
> Everyone's ears are different, as well as sources etc, so what I hear may not be what you hear. We've talked alot about mids and vocals and stuff previously, so I have nothing new to add about the mids of the T4. Your own listening experience alone will decide what you think about an iem, and not what someone else says. The main reason I say this, is because we don't share many common iem's, so I can't really compare my T4 to an iem that you own. I personally believe you would like the mids of the T4, as that's their specialty, but who knows until you actually use them with your sources and in your listening environment.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok thanks for the response, and I personally feel that the reason why I disliked the 9ts that you recommended, is because Im sure it was a faulty pair I received as it did not match at all what most people have been saying about them. Every other iem I have tried recently, i had no problems with whatsoever and have really liked there sound whilst sounding similar to what reviewers have been saying. I can appreciate balanced sound aswell, as I have been loving my ostry kc09 lately but want a bit more detailed and extended top end. It's just that I don't like thinner sounding iems.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ok thanks for the response, and I personally feel that the reason why I disliked the 9ts that you recommended, is because Im sure it was a faulty pair I received as it did not match at all what most people have been saying about them. Every other iem I have tried recently, i had no problems with whatsoever and have really liked there sound whilst sounding similar to what reviewers have been saying. I can appreciate balanced sound aswell, as I have been loving my ostry kc09 lately but want a bit more detailed and extended top end. It's just that I don't like thinner sounding iems.


I do believe maybe you did have a faulty pair of tnt's. Other than those, that's our only reference point you and I share. I do believe you'd like the mids/vocals on the T4, as I don't find them thin at all. I use them for music and watching movies, and I love how they present the human voice. I hope you get a chance to check them out some time!


----------



## stryed

thejoker13 said:


> I do believe maybe you did have a faulty pair of tnt's. Other than those, that's our only reference point you and I share. I do believe you'd like the mids/vocals on the T4, as I don't find them thin at all. I use them for music and watching movies, and I love how they present the human voice. I hope you get a chance to check them out some time!



Sounds to me that the T4 would complement my IT01 well!


----------



## thejoker13

Official KINERA 8BA wired eraphone Odin Standard Version
http://s.aliexpress.com/bQJVnqEz?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
Well dang, these look interesting! Hopefully someone takes a punt on these and shares about them here!


----------



## geagle

Penon has the Kinera Odin for sale too, and there's a small discount applicable, for next week


----------



## paddyberger

thejoker13 said:


> I have been really enjoying the DMG lately. They do have a little more bass than what I'm generally drawn towards, but its of good quality and makes for a fun listen. I agree with the guys that have been saying these are tip dependant as well. I have tried a ton of tips but ended up settling in the medium blue included tips. I truly believe that BGVP have themselves a winner here and think most people will enjoy them.



Which filters have you been using? I’m trying the silver/treble ones at the moment.


----------



## paulindss

The refund that i am waiting still haven't arrived. So i can still decide beetwen DMG and AUDBOZ.
These new impressions, the new orioulos. Holy Jesus.
....


----------



## thejoker13

paddyberger said:


> Which filters have you been using? I’m trying the silver/treble ones at the moment.


I predominately use the silver ones, but sometimes I'll use the black balanced ones.


----------



## paddyberger

thejoker13 said:


> I predominately use the silver ones, but sometimes I'll use the black balanced ones.



Same, I’ve been using the foams but will give the blues a go as well. Thanks.


----------



## paulindss

Sorry guys. But i will not be able to tell impressions of Audboz, because... Managed a discout for BGVP. Its already ordered and waiting for shipment now. I choose red color. 

The audboz or Tenhz will become in the future as soon as I sell some of my iems.

I am really excited


----------



## paulindss

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/

It has a review of the new magaosi offering and also BGVP DMG.

This blog is a real gold mine. 

Also.
@Hawaiibadboy I said that i disliked your channel first. But now i really love and appreciate your work dude. Keep up!


----------



## handwander

paulindss said:


> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/
> It has a review of the new magaosi offering and also BGVP DMG.
> This blog is a real gold mine


I dunno about gold mine, his reviews are often rather neutral. twitter here - https://twitter.com/bisonicr/


----------



## zazaboy

@paulindss which seller did you order it from.. ?


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> @paulindss which seller did you order it from.. ?



DD audio store. Leave a message to them and see what they can do for you.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 18, 2018)

edit


----------



## hakuzen

paulindss said:


> Sorry guys. But i will not be able to tell impressions of Audboz, because... Managed a discout for BGVP. Its already ordered and waiting for shipment now. I choose red color.
> 
> The audboz or Tenhz will become in the future as soon as I sell some of my iems.
> 
> I am really excited


glad you decided. it's not easy, decisions, decisions.. hope you find that your choice was the right one, according with your desired signature. 

i was very near of pushing the trigger to accept a nice offer (DMG+P4, $190, 162€).
but as a good "mid head", decided to pass on DMG; P4 looks way more mid centric. then, realized that P4 would be redundant with T4 (in order process at hotfi), similar signature, so passed on P4 as well.
wish i'd show this behavior more frequently, my wallet would feel grateful..


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> @paulindss did they ship from 4px rm or dhl?
> 
> because I ordered there too .. if they shipped from 4px rm.. it gonna take a very long shipping.. people who got with  dhl  have them in a week...



Don't know, they said that they are going to use Singapore post. Its the usual for my country.


----------



## tomscy2000

Anyone tried removing the damper yet? With the right tips, I serious don't think the DMG needs it, nor the acoustic filters. With the tips I scavenged from the Aurvana IE3, I'm getting a remarkably smooth top end that makes no real sacrifices to clarity or sibilance. Then again, I tend to listen at lower volumes than most people. With the mod, the DMG still won't have a mid-forward signature, but it does become more pronounced and delineated.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 17, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Also a pair of these. EP35 from niceHCK. Using same drivers as the Onkyo E700M


I have some real toothing problems with these: the nozzles are too short for my German-made ears. In order to compensate and get a seal, I had to grab some monstrous 14 mm tips that work like toilet plungers. I don't have the feeling these sit deep enough in my ears. But this feeling may be wrong.

Interestingly, the cross section of the nozzle is elliptical.


----------



## Carlsan

Here's one from the portable source gear threads, Ibasso has recently released the DX120, you can read about it here.
They are listed at $299 which is a great price for what it has to offer. 

Per Paul at Ibasso:
Balanced: 2.5 TRRS
Single Ended: 3.5 TRS
Line out: 3.5 TRS

2 micro SD card slots.

DX120 Specifications:

2.5mm Balanced
Output Voltage：3.6Vrms
Frequency Response：10Hz-45kHz+/-1dB
THD+N： 0.00028%，-111dB (without load)
0.00032%，-110dB（32Ω@2.4Vrms）
DNR：117dB
S/N：117dB
Crosstalk：-116dB

3.5mm Single Ended
Output Voltage：1.8Vrms
Frequency Response：10Hz-45kHz+/-1dB
THD+N： 0.00042%，-107dB (without load)
0.00056%，-105dB（32Ω@1.2Vrms）
DNR：115dB
S/N：115dB
Crosstalk：-115dB

16 hours of play time with standard files. This will vary depending upon the load, volume and resolution being played. 

The DX120 development focused on obtaining the most out of the AK4495 DAC chip to deliver high fidelity at an extremely good price. The specifications for the AK4495 show a THD+N of 105dB. In real practice obtaining this THD+N can be very difficult. However our engineers, through hard work, using intelligent design and research, have reached a THD+N of -111dB. This surpasses the -105dB of the AK data sheet by 6dB! A mission impossible has been made possible. And you will enjoy the rewards of a high performance digital audio player. ​The drawback, which may not be for many of us, is that there is no Bluetooth, no WiFi, no streaming. Just a straight music player that will play all the big formats and with room for two 400 gb micro sd cards. That's a big library at your fingertips.​​


----------



## earplug

Otto Motor said:


> I have some real toothing problems with these: the nozzles are too short for my German-made ears. In order to compensate and get a seal, I had to grab some monstrous 14 mm tips that work like toilet plungers. I don't have the feeling these sit deep enough in my ears. But this feeling may be wrong.
> 
> Interestingly, the cross section of the nozzle is elliptical.



I have the Onkyo IE-FC300, and they're great for the $30 clearance price I paid awhile back. I was wondering how this NiceHCK EP35 compares since they're supposed to be like the more expensive Onkyo E700M.

So how are you liking them? Think they're worth the $33 or so?


----------



## B9Scrambler

My overdue thoughts on the DMG for anyone still interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dmg.23283/reviews


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 17, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I have some real toothing problems with these: the nozzles are too short for my German-made ears. In order to compensate and get a seal, I had to grab some monstrous 14 mm tips that work like toilet plungers. I don't have the feeling these sit deep enough in my ears. But this feeling may be wrong.
> 
> Interestingly, the cross section of the nozzle is elliptical.


I hate that form-factor.  When I see that form, I know I'm going to have trouble with fit.  Maybe you can try out tips with extended stem.  I've seen triple flanges of different stem lengths, but I don't know about others.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 17, 2018)

earplug said:


> I have the Onkyo IE-FC300, and they're great for the $30 clearance price I paid awhile back. I was wondering how this NiceHCK EP35 compares since they're supposed to be like the more expensive Onkyo E700M.
> 
> So how are you liking them? Think they're worth the $33 or so?


Do I like them? That's a good question. Build, cable, and case are all stellar. Sound is NOT V-shaped and nice and airy and it rather sounds like a BA driver and not a DD driver. Bass is minimalistic but may deserve some more authority. Soundstage is accurate but resolution and instrument separation could be better. Vocals sound accurate. There is a good sense of space and clarity in the midrange. Not sure about the treble yet but it possibly could be a bit clearer. The overall image could be a bit fuller bodied with a bit more dynamic expression...it is rather polite.

These earphones are certainly not for the heavy metal fan...at higher volumes the sound can be harsh and, where instrumentation is busy, congested. People who like to listen at low volumes will like it.

Nevertheless, they are worth their money. I think the manufacturer tried too hard to produce a $300 earphone for $30. Let's see what they will sound like tomorrow...I'll burn my brain in overnight.



SilverEars said:


> I hate that form-factor.  When I see that form, I know I'm going to have trouble with fit.  Maybe you can try out tips with extended stem.  I've seen triple flanges of different stem lengths, but I don't know about others.


The form factor is similar to the Xiaomi Mi Pro HD. I have boxes full of different tips: with the triple flanges I didn't get a seal at all and some huge foams smothered all sparkle. In the end I fared best with wide rubbers but I have the (misleading) feeling the earpieces should go in deeper. Technically, they are sitting correctly in my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

B9Scrambler said:


> My overdue thoughts on the DMG for anyone still interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dmg.23283/reviews



Brilliant find on the LZ filters. I still have mines so I will have to give that a go.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Brilliant find on the LZ filters. I still have mines so I will have to give that a go.



Go for it! They definitely give it a warmer, even more mellow sound, but I personally quite enjoy it.


----------



## Dsnuts

LOL!. That bass. Trying the LZ grey filters and I only have the stock filters since I sold off my upgraded ones. These do give a touch mellower sound. Gives even a bigger bass end it seems adding a bit a warmth to the sound.

Since the Semcarch CNT1 earphones use the same filters I can try those too.


----------



## peter123

earplug said:


> I have the Onkyo IE-FC300, and they're great for the $30 clearance price I paid awhile back. I was wondering how this NiceHCK EP35 compares since they're supposed to be like the more expensive Onkyo E700M.
> 
> So how are you liking them? Think they're worth the $33 or so?



From what I've read about the EP35 they seem to be very different sounding from what I hear on the E700. Both design and the description I've read about the sound makes me think of the Philips TX2.

Phillips and Onkyo uses the same OEM for their headphones and IEM's.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 18, 2018)

@B9Scrambler very good find man ... so we can use the lz a5 filters... which gives the best sound in your experience... for soundstage only what do you think ...

and one more thing can we use lz a4 filters too with  bgvp dmg.. @B9Scrambler ... are they interchangeable


----------



## zazaboy

guys I have good news I have received my package of bgvp dmg ... I will soon share impressions when I have time... btw I like the box a lot already.. hope the iems sound good aswell  cheers dont hesitate to buy from dd audio store aswell.. I got my package very fast...


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @B9Scrambler very good find man ... so we can use the lz a5 filters... which gives the best sound in your experience... for soundstage only what do you think ...
> 
> and one more thing can we use lz a4 filters too with  bgvp dmg.. @B9Scrambler ... are they interchangeable




LZ A4 and A5 filters are not interchangeable with each other so I doubt they'll fit the same IEM's.


----------



## paulindss

Discovered that audbos p4 has different driver arrangement than tehnz p4 pro.

P4 pro has one ba for mid, and 2 for highs.
P4 has 2 for mids, and 1 for highs. I am confused, as bisonicr presented as a p4 update. Don't know in which one bet. The 2 share the same fr graph in the box.


----------



## hakuzen

paulindss said:


> Discovered that audbos p4 has different driver arrangement than tehnz p4 pro.
> 
> P4 pro has one ba for mid, and 2 for highs.
> P4 has 2 for mids, and 1 for highs. I am confused, as bisonicr presented as a p4 update. Don't know in which one bet. The 2 share the same fr graph in the box.


that's what i thought, after reading the review.. but guess the config of audbos p4 should say:
CI-22955,lows; Bellsing 29689,mids (not "highs"); 2xAudbos proprietary db-K3, highs (not "mids").


----------



## tripside

Here's another Japanese blog I came across - http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52401636.html.

The reviewer considered the Audbos P4 (SQ rating- 69) not worth the money at 139 USD  but rates the DMG (SQ rating -91) very highly. Him impressions of the DMG seem to match everyone else's.


----------



## Zerohour88

paulindss said:


> Discovered that audbos p4 has different driver arrangement than tehnz p4 pro.
> 
> P4 pro has one ba for mid, and 2 for highs.
> P4 has 2 for mids, and 1 for highs. I am confused, as bisonicr presented as a p4 update. Don't know in which one bet. The 2 share the same fr graph in the box.



Regardless of what people may think, yes, the P4 Pro is an update to the P4. A dealer who deals directly with Audbos/Tenhz confirmed this. Whether its better or not than the P4 is another matter altogether.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 19, 2018)

well here are some impressions of the bgvp dmg. I got it with discount thanks to dd audio store.

I found out that the silver filter is the best for me.The soundstage is big. I hear instruments very clearly with some microdetail which I didnt hear before. So u will find the soundstage is very clear in some good mastered tracks. Instrument accuracy is great and mids are good for me.  Note this are balanced iems. So dont expect basshead levels.   I dont know if you can push it further for basshead levels with a good amp source and with some eq. The bass is pretty controlled. I used a weak source. A smartphone in this case. This iems are very easy to drive. So u dont need a dap for it they sound good with weak sources aswell. With the silver filter I had no issues with piercing highs. They are not very bright or very dark in anyway. Maybe mild dark sound signature but enough to hear the background clearly. thats major go for me. So u can use it on every genre. without problems.

gold filter wasnt enough to me and the black filter made the sound signature muddy in my case

and if the lz a5 filters give better bass performance I will consider them aswell.

I think its good for the price u pay but I dont have much iems in this price range. So I will leave it to you folks for further comparisons about it. I hope u like them all. btw dd audiostore shippes very fast I can recommend them u get a  less then a  month. So this was my first impressions peace


----------



## totte

zazaboy said:


> well here are some impressions of the bgvp dmg. I got it with discount thanks to dd audio store.
> 
> I found out that the silver filter is the best for me.The soundstage is big. I hear instruments very clearly with some microdetail which I didnt hear before. So u will find the soundstage is very clear in some good mastered tracks. Instrument accuracy is great and mids are good for me.  Note this are balanced iems. So dont expect basshead levels.   I dont know if you can push it further for basshead levels with a good amp source and with some eq. The bass is pretty controlled. I used a weak source. A smartphone in this case. This iems are very easy to drive. So u dont need a dap for it they sound good with weak sources aswell. With the silver filter I had no issues with piercing highs. They are not very bright or very dark in anyway. Maybe mild dark sound signature but enough to hear the background clearly. thats major go for me. So u can use it on every genre. without problems.
> 
> ...



Would you describe the mids as thin, thick or neutral? Also warm, cold or neutral?


----------



## CactusPete23

FYI:  The P4 Pro is on MASSDROP.

*Tenhz P4 Pro IEM   >>>  **$79.99*


----------



## Dsnuts

Been messing with my pair of DMGs a bit. Did some tip rolling and the DMGs are more tip dependent than I initially thought. With the right tips you can sharpen the mid range or have the mids step back a touch. Depending on how you like your mid range. I tried the bass filters and it does give a more fully bodied presentation to the DMG but with a slight cost to the mids and treble. 

My silver balanced cable brings a bit more spacious sound and also brings more detail to the mids and the highs while tightening the bass a touch. In combination with an old AT tip I was able to bring up the mids to my liking while maintaining that full bodied sound using the bass filter. The gives a more musical tilt to the sound.  

With the balanced filter I like using my UE tips and it sounds more closer to a neutral type performance to my ears with greater treble presence while giving a tight bass end. I noticed wider tips like the Spiral dots and UE tips will lessen the bass impact a touch. Try wider tips if you find the bass a bit larger than you would like. 

In any case. The DMGs can be modded to your liking and is easily influenced by tips and cables.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Quick preview of the new BA10 from KZ: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/19/kz-ba10-preview/


  ​


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 19, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Quick preview of the new BA10 from KZ: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/19/kz-ba10-preview/
> 
> ​


10 BA per side KZ?  Lost interest in KZ after ZS5 had upper-mids response like parted red seas.  I need to see a response graph.

I really need to know if newly produced star tips have a notch along the sound canal to keep the tip in place of the sound output tubing (so it doesn't slide off).  Those are my favorite tips.

Regarding tips, tips for iems make a huge difference.  Sound stage, imaging even.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SilverEars said:


> 10 BA per side KZ?
> 
> I really need to know if newly produced star tips have a notch along the sound canal to keep the tip in place of the sound output tubing.



Five per side, ten total.

I don't know what you're referring to regarding the tips, sorry. I'm assuming no though since they're the same as all my other Starlines. The earphones themselves have a proper nozzle lip though, so third party tips stay on much more securely.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Does it stay in the ear or we need to buy a separate KZ clamp to hold them in place. I just dont get the ergonomics of it.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Sep 19, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Does it stay in the ear or we need to buy a separate KZ clam to hold them in place. I just dont get the ergonomics of it.



It stays in fine for me, just feels less secure than it should. Haven't had them pop out yet. Same as the ZSA.


----------



## paulindss

Salman 123, said to me that tehnz p4 pro is a direct upgrade to audbos.

Uurrrgg, i got the money to get it, or the audboz. And also in doubt if i wait for a b400 sale.

The only head-fi review that we got of audbos is salman, and the bisonicr is to neutral on all reviews. The fact that **** h4(tenhz rebranded) goes for 270, and audbos originally for 200. Makes want to pull the trigger on massdrop.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Quick preview of the new BA10 from KZ: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/19/kz-ba10-preview/
> 
> ​


These things look threatening to me. If I opened them up, I would not be surprised running into a cowboy looking for his horse.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> These things look threatening to me. If I opened them up, I would not be surprised running into a cowboy looking for his horse.



My nickname for them is Robot Toaster


----------



## thebigredpolos

B9Scrambler said:


> Quick preview of the new BA10 from KZ: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/19/kz-ba10-preview/
> 
> ​


Is it just the lighting, or is that a different cable that what KZ has been including in their recent releases (ZS10, AS10, ES4, ZSA)?


----------



## B9Scrambler

thebigredpolos said:


> Is it just the lighting, or is that a different cable that what KZ has been including in their recent releases (ZS10, AS10, ES4, ZSA)?



I don't know. Maybe that's covered in the preview...

Yes, it's a new cable, haha.


----------



## thebigredpolos

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't know. Maybe that's covered in the preview...
> 
> Yes, it's a new cable, haha.


Le sigh, of course it is.  That's what I get for getting all excited at the pretty pictures while quickly glancing at the thread on break.


----------



## B9Scrambler

thebigredpolos said:


> Le sigh, of course it is.  That's what I get for getting all excited at the pretty pictures while quickly glancing at the thread on break.



Or that's what I get for saving a few seconds posting a link instead of dropping the entire preview here. The cable is pretty similar to the other one they've been using, but less tangly above the y-split (thank you KZ!!).


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> Salman 123, said to me that tehnz p4 pro is a direct upgrade to audbos.
> 
> Uurrrgg, i got the money to get it, or the audboz. And also in doubt if i wait for a b400 sale.
> 
> The only head-fi review that we got of audbos is salman, and the bisonicr is to neutral on all reviews. The fact that **** h4(tenhz rebranded) goes for 270, and audbos originally for 200. Makes want to pull the trigger on massdrop.


I am still interested in both audbos and tenhz. That's why I ordered both. NiceHck has the audbos for 80€ currently by using a coupon. No need to wait for massdrop imo


----------



## Dsnuts

paulindss said:


> Salman 123, said to me that tehnz p4 pro is a direct upgrade to audbos.
> 
> Uurrrgg, i got the money to get it, or the audboz. And also in doubt if i wait for a b400 sale.
> 
> The only head-fi review that we got of audbos is salman, and the bisonicr is to neutral on all reviews. The fact that **** h4(tenhz rebranded) goes for 270, and audbos originally for 200. Makes want to pull the trigger on massdrop.



I will if you do. Lol. I am skiddish. 

In all seriousness. If these are a rebrand of the YY H4. They had a bit of a snafu when introducing them. Said they were better than the HQ5. Then they took out that marketing a day later. I might have been the only person that saw this. But if true. 

These might be a crazy bang for buck iem.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> I will if you do. Lol. I am skiddish.
> 
> In all seriousness. If these are a rebrand of the YY H4. They had a bit of a snafu when introducing them. Said they were better than the HQ5. Then they took out that marketing a day later. I might have been the only person that saw this. But if true.
> 
> These might be a crazy bang for buck iem.



Hahaha, i am waiting for a response in aliexpress. Tried a discount, if i manage to get it. We are all in. I will let you guys know.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> I will if you do. Lol. I am skiddish.
> 
> In all seriousness. If these are a rebrand of the YY H4. They had a bit of a snafu when introducing them. Said they were better than the HQ5. Then they took out that marketing a day later. I might have been the only person that saw this. But if true.
> 
> These might be a crazy bang for buck iem.



Look for the H4 review of bisonicr. He has both and say that is the same earphone.


----------



## paulindss

Tehnz p4 pro ordered! Wait for impressions and a small review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm in for a $80 well designed 4BA iem.!







Looking forward to these. I say get em while they are $80.






So MD got the Tinaudio T2 pros as well but my vote goes to the TenHZ P4 Pros for a bit more.


----------



## hakuzen

i'm also in..


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Been messing with my pair of DMGs a bit. Did some tip rolling and the DMGs are more tip dependent than I initially thought. With the right tips you can sharpen the mid range or have the mids step back a touch. Depending on how you like your mid range. I tried the bass filters and it does give a more fully bodied presentation to the DMG but with a slight cost to the mids and treble.
> 
> My silver balanced cable brings a bit more spacious sound and also brings more detail to the mids and the highs while tightening the bass a touch. In combination with an old AT tip I was able to bring up the mids to my liking while maintaining that full bodied sound using the bass filter. The gives a more musical tilt to the sound.
> 
> ...




Mine has been sitting in the office for over a week while I've been on vacation. Just grabbed the box today. Will take a listen soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> Mine has been sitting in the office for over a week while I've been on vacation. Just grabbed the box today. Will take a listen soon.



Your in for a nice surprise.


----------



## paulindss

This is what i call partnershipbad influences hahaha.


ericp10 said:


> Mine has been sitting in the office for over a week while I've been on vacation. Just grabbed the box today. Will take a listen soon.



With so much high end gear, i am looking forward to your findings.


----------



## ericp10

Whoa! I wasn't expecting the DMG to sound this nice out of the box. They don't sound like their price at all. Too early to say where they compete really, but a very nice sounding full earphone out of the box (I have UE900 tips on them with the black filters and through the Samsung S8+ at the moment). I'm into burn-in, so I need some more time to really give a review, but out of the box they're quite nice!


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2018)

I was saying the same thing the first time I heard them. Spacious, good stage, good detail, well balanced. Full bass end. The ability to change up the sound signatures a bit with filters. Oh by the way. You will have to do some tip rolling with these. Narrower nozzle tips seems to forward the sound a touch including mids upper mids and lower treble, wider bores spread out the sound more so, lessons bass inflence on the sound.  Bass can be adjusted using bass filters/ tips or depend on what you want in the bass end. 

Makes the old LZ A5 and Fiio FH5 kinda not so good in value. To be fair the Fiio FH5 does have a unique vocal forwardness some guys sees it as a con. I see it as different/ enjoyable depending on if you like your vocals forward.  There is nothing the A5 actually does better over the DMGs imo.


----------



## B9Scrambler

These have some seriously punchy bass. Jeepers.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2018)

I have noticed guys at MD are bassheads. No neutral nothing on anything they help create. Lol. The only product I have heard from MD that have any type of neutrality is the Mee Audio PX but that is because they are the P1 rebranded. Otherwise HD58X, Th-x00 to EDCs all of em have big bass


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I have noticed guys at MD are bassheads. No neutral nothing on anything they help create. Lol. The only product I have heard from MD that have any type of neutrality is the Mee Audio PX but that is because they are the P1 rebranded. Otherwise HD58X, Th-x00 to EDCs all of em have big bass



These fall into that camp but it seems really, really well done. They're not lacking elsewhere. Was kinda worried about that based on the measurement they posted.


----------



## HungryPanda

Beats wannabes ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Beats wannabes ?



If Beats were good. Nyuk nyuk nyuk.


----------



## kukkurovaca

B9Scrambler said:


> These fall into that camp but it seems really, really well done. They're not lacking elsewhere. Was kinda worried about that based on the measurement they posted.



Is it "planar" bass? (e.g., fast) or more like a dynamic driver?

Also, how's the soundstage and isolation?


----------



## B9Scrambler

kukkurovaca said:


> Is it "planar" bass? (e.g., fast) or more like a dynamic driver?
> 
> Also, how's the soundstage and isolation?



I haven't listened to them enough to answer that. However, they do give off the same sort of vibes in the low end as the ADVANCED Alpha and the Susvara (when I lift the pads just a touch off my head to break the seal). When the note hits, you really feel it. First song I tried them on was Dillon Francis' "Look at that Butt". The first bass note at 15 seconds made me flinch. I was not expecting it, lol.


----------



## Colors

B9Scrambler said:


> I haven't listened to them enough to answer that. However, they do give off the same sort of vibes in the low end as the ADVANCED Alpha and the Susvara (when I lift the pads just a touch off my head to break the seal). When the note hits, you really feel it. First song I tried them on was Dillon Francis' "Look at that Butt". The first bass note at 15 seconds made me flinch. I was not expecting it, lol.



Oh man, really looking forward to my pair.


----------



## ericp10

So, on the DMG - using the newer LZ A5 black filters and UE900 tips - the bass is pointing toward the direction of a bang-for-your-buck JVC FX850. That's quite impressive to me. No, it's not there at all (needs more burn-in and the FX850 still has that special timbre of the wood driver that can't be duplicated), but the DMG is pointing in that direction like by 35 to 40 percent of a JVC's visceral sounding magnificent bass! Next, I'm going to listen to the LZ A45  with the new grey filters on it, and then switch those filters onto the DMG. I definitely prefer the LZ A5 filters on the DMG than the ones that came with it. The bass is heavy with the new black filters, but the highs are out without sounding harsh, and the mids are obscured. Just a nice thick full sound reminding me of an old high-end Japanese hi-fi tube amp stereo system from the '70s. (was listening to Barry White's "Playing Your Game" on my Sony ZX100 Walkman. By the way, the FX850 is still a king (even among all of these nice sounding hybrids).


----------



## ericp10

Okay, the LZ A5 new grey filters are magic!!!!!! It's less bass than the black ones, but still a decent amount coming through. The sound is more balanced with the mids and highs, and it's definitely a more refined sound. Love it!  Still using the UE900 tips. Great job on the DMG! Does this sound better than the LZ A5? Right now, I have to say it is a very close tie (but you then have to take into account that the LZ A5 are burned-in well and the DMG isn't). The thing with the LZ A5 is that the new filters brought it up to a different level than it was with just its original filters. But my preference is DMG between the two, which makes the DMG a GREAT bang-for-the-buck! Now, I love this DMG, but I want to the JVC FX850s back in my ears too (lol). I haven't heard those in a long time and forgot how excellent they are. Tomorrow I'll try to compare the DMG to the FH5.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

B9Scrambler said:


> These have some seriously punchy bass. Jeepers.



Are you gonna review / compare them?
thanks,


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2018)

Magaosi MGS-401 on MD for $145












It seems someone at MD freqents our thread. lol.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Magaosi MGS-401 on MD for $145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, it's like MD is spying on my AliExpress favorites list; I just put these in my cart yesterday and the P4 Pro the day they dropped. Did you join the drop for these?


----------



## Dsnuts

I got so many new earphones. But these are tempting. TenHz p4 pro is a great deal it seems for $80. I am in for a pair of those. These Magaosis are getting some great inital feed back as well.

I should have had my Finschis yesterday but I never got them so I suspect they will be waiting for me at home.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> I got so many new earphones. ... .



Hear you brother, I had sworn off buying anything new for a good year. Then, like a drunk re-discovering the bottle after a stint at A.A., I've been off on an earphone buying bender.


----------



## tripside

Dsnuts said:


> I got so many new earphones. But these are tempting. TenHz p4 pro is a great deal it seems for $80. I am in for a pair of those. These Magaosis are getting some great inital feed back as well.
> 
> I should have had my Finschis yesterday but I never got them so I suspect they will be waiting for me at home.



Please do compare the Finschis with the DMGs and later on the P4 Pro once you receive your pair.


----------



## paulindss

The magaosi received a very neutral review of bisonicr, similar shells and driver configuration of tenhz p4 pro. Wich is a brand under magaosi. I bet they are a different tuning of the same drivers.


----------



## paulindss

tripside said:


> Please do compare the Finschis with the DMGs and later on the P4 Pro once you receive your pair.



Finschi and DMG, Would be awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think I am good on new phones for now. I do want to save up, possibly sell a few things for the Shanling M5s. That dap got my name written all over it. I have been using my Shanling M3s pretty much regularly since getting it so I have some high expectations of the M5s.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm more excited by the m5s than any headphone, earphone or earbud right now


----------



## Dsnuts

Love the AK sound. Shanling seems to bring out the best in whatever chips they implement , AK4493 being new to the market. No one has heard these chips so this will be interesting. Love that new touch interface too.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Love the AK sound. Shanling seems to bring out the best in whatever chips they implement , AK4493 being new to the market. No one has heard these chips so this will be interesting. Love that new touch interface too.


I think the AK sound is my favorite. The ES100 implements them perfectly. They make the HD 58X sound incredible.


----------



## geagle

Touch interface looks very good on the M5s (the M0's one is quite good, already, and a bigger screen should  make things a lot easier). Only thing I'm a bit less than totally convinced about is that Shanling said the M5s should be a touch on the warm side, in tonality. Both the M3s and M0, which I both like a lot, are definitely not... and I think I'd prefer it if the M5s were similar to those (just better  ) , rather than have a different character .


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> I'm more excited by the m5s than any headphone, earphone or earbud right now



Been using the m0 over my hiby r6 recently and it really is a decent player.  Just hope they have podcast/audiobook support from the off and I'm in.  The other one I'm liking the look of is the "budget" Fiio m9.


----------



## Dsnuts

soapyp said:


> looking for a good in-ear i just mostly use apple ear pods atm, theyre pretty decent.



How much money are you willing to spend?


----------



## FSTOP

Ive ordered the bgvp dmg, from Amazon, but looks like it'll be a month to wait (i just had to have the blue). Ive been out of IEMs for awhile, enjoying my P1s. Can anyone give comparisons?  I know its a lot different, tuning-wise. I do generally like accurate yet fun sound. As long as its resolving enough and the bass isnt muddy, i like some kick and sizzle...Been avoiding multiple BA units mostly since they seem quite large and uncomfortable. Haven't heard one since UE TripleFi, which i liked soundwise, but was so uncomfortable for me. Will the bmg be more comfortable, easier on the ear? Any more sound signature observations or comparisons? Thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor

*NiceHCK EP35* reviewed: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep35.23315/reviews#review-20911


----------



## zeppu08

Can anyone compare the DMG to the Hifi Boy OS V3?? Im really on the fence which to get.. thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

FSTOP said:


> Ive ordered the bgvp dmg, from Amazon, but looks like it'll be a month to wait (i just had to have the blue). Ive been out of IEMs for awhile, enjoying my P1s. Can anyone give comparisons?  I know its a lot different, tuning-wise. I do generally like accurate yet fun sound. As long as its resolving enough and the bass isnt muddy, i like some kick and sizzle...Been avoiding multiple BA units mostly since they seem quite large and uncomfortable. Haven't heard one since UE TripleFi, which i liked soundwise, but was so uncomfortable for me. Will the bmg be more comfortable, easier on the ear? Any more sound signature observations or comparisons? Thanks.



You definitely picked the right earphones. You want kick n sizzle. Your gonna get kick n sizzle. I own the PX which is the Massdrop verison of the P1. Same earphones different color. What your gonna get in the DMG vs the P1 is a upgrade in dynamics. The P1 has a good neutral tuned sound to them and the bass end is good but a bit reserved especially in the subbass range. DMG has a full bass end so your gonna have to get used to having that bass come to life when called for. The bass can actually be tuned to your liking based on filter and tips used. Again generally wider the tip the more balanced the bass end to treble will become.Overall the bass will have greater impact and will most definitely be deeper reaching vs the P1. Your gonna hear bass dynamics the P1 is just simply not capable of. Vocal clarity will be some what of a wash but I want to say the DMG will have an advantage of better instrument separation. Better layering of your music. Clarity can be tuned to your liking on the DMG. Based on how much bass you prefer. More bass and the DMG introduces warmth to the sound. Less bass and you get something similar to the P1 in tonality. You can go from a clear cleaner signature to a warmer fuller bodied signature. As crazy as that sounds. 

I would listen to the stock filter first or the nozzle it comes with. This will give you a good understanding of how the DMGs are tuned. Then you can mess around with filters, tips, cables. As far as fit goes. If you can fit the P1 into your ear. Your not gonna have any issue fitting the DMG into your ear. The DMGs are more comfortable believe it or not. The shell design is fantastic. 

The DMG will introduce a different level of dimensions to your music that while the P1 has but DMG will just do it better. I think the P1 is one of the best neutrally tuned earphones in the market. I keep them around to listen to once in a while but. Now your gonna introduce more dynamics to that spacious sound and that in turn makes them a blast to listen to.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> I think I am good on new phones for now. I do want to save up, possibly sell a few things for the Shanling M5s. That dap got my name written all over it. I have been using my Shanling M3s pretty much regularly since getting it so I have some high expectations of the M5s.



Yeah, although both are nice sounding too, I might put the FH5 and LZ A5 up for sale. Usually, I have some guys at my job who ask to give them the option to buy first. They love my audio choices. lol


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2018)

I am thinking of selling off my Hunters and FH5. Money for the M5s.

Oh on a side note. Never got my Finschis. I have no idea were my birds are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucasbrea

Nice review for this one


----------



## paulindss (Sep 21, 2018)

lucasbrea said:


> Nice review for this one




He doesn't seem to know what exactly he is talking. Whats up with those people who seems to not know audio doing reviews ? Nice production tho.


----------



## Otto Motor

lucasbrea said:


> Nice review for this one



I hope he left some time between unboxing and reviewing...


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> I hope he left some time between unboxing and reviewing...


I kept thinking to myself "Please stop calling them earbuds."


----------



## FSTOP

Dsnuts said:


> You definitely picked the right earphones. You want kick n sizzle. Your gonna get kick n sizzle. I own the PX which is the Massdrop verison of the P1. Same earphones different color. What your gonna get in the DMG vs the P1 is a upgrade in dynamics. The P1 has a good neutral tuned sound to them and the bass end is good but a bit reserved especially in the subbass range. DMG has a full bass end so your gonna have to get used to having that bass come to life when called for. The bass can actually be tuned to your liking based on filter and tips used. Again generally wider the tip the more balanced the bass end to treble will become.Overall the bass will have greater impact and will most definitely be deeper reaching vs the P1. Your gonna hear bass dynamics the P1 is just simply not capable of. Vocal clarity will be some what of a wash but I want to say the DMG will have an advantage of better instrument separation. Better layering of your music. Clarity can be tuned to your liking on the DMG. Based on how much bass you prefer. More bass and the DMG introduces warmth to the sound. Less bass and you get something similar to the P1 in tonality. You can go from a clear cleaner signature to a warmer fuller bodied signature. As crazy as that sounds.
> 
> I would listen to the stock filter first or the nozzle it comes with. This will give you a good understanding of how the DMGs are tuned. Then you can mess around with filters, tips, cables. As far as fit goes. If you can fit the P1 into your ear. Your not gonna have any issue fitting the DMG into your ear. The DMGs are more comfortable believe it or not. The shell design is fantastic.
> 
> The DMG will introduce a different level of dimensions to your music that while the P1 has but DMG will just do it better. I think the P1 is one of the best neutrally tuned earphones in the market. I keep them around to listen to once in a while but. Now your gonna introduce more dynamics to that spacious sound and that in turn makes them a blast to listen to.


Dsnuts, THANKS so much for your reply! 
Just what i wanted to hear [pun intended]  
Read through the whole thread, your impressions and every review so far... Think i will like the sound. Was fearful of fitment, so really glad to hear about that. P1 fits my ears very well, and i thought DMG had a nice mold from the photos, so looking forward to many hours of listening. Some of these newer IEMs shape just look painful though. 
The blue looks so nice, but it will take longer to get to me apparently. I like that DMG is logo free and plainer looking though. Guess they couldn't fit the whole alphabet on them though. Lol.


----------



## FSTOP

Hoping the DMG pair well with AP80 when it comes too. Should be easier to drive than P1 too for portable use (although p1 is fine on my LG v20).


----------



## FSTOP

But wish i hadn't seen the comments on this Shanling m5s


----------



## hiflofi

Ngl the Magaosi MGS-401 look beautiful. Curious about their sound though. FR definitely needed for chifi.


----------



## phthora

crabdog said:


> I kept thinking to myself "Please stop calling them earbuds."



Haha! Me too! There are a couple of things that will make me immediately disregard a review. That is one of them. 

Another is when the review marvels at the price and says something like, "So, what do _ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR_ earphones sound like?" Whatever the price is, pretty much tells me that they don't have much audio experience.


----------



## thejoker13

FSTOP said:


> Ive ordered the bgvp dmg, from Amazon, but looks like it'll be a month to wait (i just had to have the blue). Ive been out of IEMs for awhile, enjoying my P1s. Can anyone give comparisons?  I know its a lot different, tuning-wise. I do generally like accurate yet fun sound. As long as its resolving enough and the bass isnt muddy, i like some kick and sizzle...Been avoiding multiple BA units mostly since they seem quite large and uncomfortable. Haven't heard one since UE TripleFi, which i liked soundwise, but was so uncomfortable for me. Will the bmg be more comfortable, easier on the ear? Any more sound signature observations or comparisons? Thanks.


The DMG are very ergonomic and comfortable. They are very easy to get a good fit. I feel the newer chifi iem's have come a long way in comfort, such as the Toneking semi customs (T4, T66s and T88k) as well as the DMG and hck hk6 etc.


----------



## FSTOP

thejoker13 said:


> The DMG are very ergonomic and comfortable. They are very easy to get a good fit. I feel the newer chifi iem's have come a long way in comfort, such as the Toneking semi customs (T4, T66s and T88k) as well as the DMG and hck hk6 etc.


Yes, i thought they *looked* comfortable, which is why im here. Unfortunately, ive overlooked many great-sounding IEMs because comfortable-wearing has to be a priority for me. But not something many talk a lot about. And of course it does vary some for everyones ears, but fit has a lot to do with SQ in an IEM too.


----------



## FSTOP

hiflofi said:


> Ngl the Magaosi MGS-401 look beautiful. Curious about their sound though. FR definitely needed for chifi.


Was looking at the Tenhz and the Mags on Massdrop, but decided to go with the DMGs, those mag401 def look like the same cabe/connector as the dmg.


----------



## HungryPanda

No DMG's for me just bought K's 500, EP35 and Xiaomi 356 scooter


----------



## Lurk650

Ordered the Revonext RX8 and a 6 core balanced cable from Kinboofi on Amazon a couple days ago. Got them today. Crab is right. These are damn fine, esp for the price.


----------



## FSTOP

Anyone know what the tips bore size is for the DMG?
Hoping some of my vast collection of tips will fit (if the included tips are not suitable for my ears). Have Spinfits, sony hybrids, comply, many others for my P1.
Any tip recommendations so far, included ones any good?


----------



## Dsnuts

HungryPanda said:


> No DMG's for me just bought K's 500, EP35 and Xiaomi 356 scooter








I was thinking I have never heard of this earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

FSTOP said:


> Anyone know what the tips bore size is for the DMG?
> Hoping some of my vast collection of tips will fit (if the included tips are not suitable for my ears). Have Spinfits, sony hybrids, comply, many others for my P1.
> Any tip recommendations so far, included ones any good?



You shouldn't have any issues with using other tips on them. The nozzle filters are nicely designed with a lip on them so most other earphone tips will fit on them. I am able to use most of mine from my tip box with no issue.


----------



## thejoker13

FSTOP said:


> Yes, i thought they *looked* comfortable, which is why im here. Unfortunately, ive overlooked many great-sounding IEMs because comfortable-wearing has to be a priority for me. But not something many talk a lot about. And of course it does vary some for everyones ears, but fit has a lot to do with SQ in an IEM too.


I agree with you 120%. For instance, I LOVED the sound of the LZ A4, but found them very uncomfortable for me and it ruined the listening experience to the point that I sold them. Comfort is a HUGE factor for me in how I feel about an iem.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> I agree with you 120%. For instance, I LOVED the sound of the LZ A4, but found them very uncomfortable for me and it ruined the listening experience to the point that I sold them. Comfort is a HUGE factor for me in how I feel about an iem.


So how is the T4 holding up against the DMG.


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> So how is the T4 holding up against the DMG.


They're different animals, but I enjoy them both for what they do well. I am listening to the T4 right now, and am loving the smooth, almost liquid mids. To me, these are the absolute best iem's I own for vocal based music. The DMG are fun and musical, but aren't as technically proficient in my opinion. Both are great values though, and I think people will enoy them both.


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> They're different animals, but I enjoy them both for what they do well. I am listening to the T4 right now, and am loving the smooth, almost liquid mids. To me, these are the absolute best iem's I own for vocal based music. The DMG are fun and musical, but aren't as technically proficient in my opinion. Both are great values though, and I think people will enoy them both.


based on your and others' reviews of T4 and DMG, decided to go for T4 (it will arrive some day, i hope). thanks!
very curious about your impressions of T66s and T88k.
the graph of T88k (in taobao toneking's shop), shows a hump at sub-bass (due to the tuning of HODVTEC-31618 knowles BA) and uses double TWFX-30017 for highs. this sounds interesting, more extension both sides and better lows expected, while keeping the mids of T4.


----------



## FSTOP

Dsnuts said:


> I was thinking I have never heard of this earphone.



That one reeeeeaaaaaalllly looks uncomfortable for an in-ear.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> based on your and others' reviews of T4 and DMG, decided to go for T4 (it will arrive some day, i hope). thanks!
> very curious about your impressions of T66s and T88k.
> the graph of T88k (in taobao toneking's shop), shows a hump at sub-bass (due to the tuning of HODVTEC-31618 knowles BA) and uses double TWFX-30017 for highs. this sounds interesting, more extension both sides and better lows expected, while keeping the mids of T4.


Awesome, I hope you like them! If budget is of no concern, then yes, the T66s are an upgrade in nearly every way. They have much better bass, with the same mid drivers and tuning. The added bass extention tends to steal the show though, if you know what I mean. The T4 mids stand out and are so good, because the bass and treble are balanced. The mids on the t66s are very good as well, it's just the bass gives it a different over all signature and it's not as easy to get lost in the mids like it is in the T4.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> I was thinking I have never heard of this earphone.



imagine rolling down the street while listening to Deep Purple's Speed King on this


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> Awesome, I hope you like them! If budget is of no concern, then yes, the T66s are an upgrade in nearly every way. They have much better bass, with the same mid drivers and tuning. The added bass extention tends to steal the show though, if you know what I mean. The T4 mids stand out and are so good, because the bass and treble are balanced. The mids on the t66s are very good as well, it's just the bass gives it a different over all signature and it's not as easy to get lost in the mids like it is in the T4.


great info, thank you! you explained it perfectly.
let's hope that double highs BA and overall tuning in T88k help to lean signature towards the highs, leaving the result back to mid centered, while keeping bass improvement of T66s and maybe even better highs.


----------



## geagle

I have the T88k, and, unfortunately, I do not find them leaning towards the highs at all... only have the Shockwave III and the TO400, from Toneking, but I prefer the other 2, to the T88k. Both are much more open and airy, compared to the T88k. To my ears, they have a boost in the mid-bass area that sort of overpowers the other frequencies... I can use them by using EQ, boosting sub-bass, decreasing mid-bass, and slightly nudging upwards the other frequencies... and I still don't really find them natural (but it's a probably a fault of my EQing skills - which, since I don't really like to use EQ, is not surprising  ).

Oh, and I burned them in for like 400-500 hours, and am using a silver cable. Still no joy  .


----------



## thejoker13

geagle said:


> I have the T88k, and, unfortunately, I do not find them leaning towards the highs at all... only have the Shockwave III and the TO400, from Toneking, but I prefer the other 2, to the T88k. Both are much more open and airy, compared to the T88k. To my ears, they have a boost in the mid-bass area that sort of overpowers the other frequencies... I can use them by using EQ, boosting sub-bass, decreasing mid-bass, and slightly nudging upwards the other frequencies... and I still don't really find them natural (but it's a probably a fault of my EQing skills - which, since I don't really like to use EQ, is not surprising  ).
> 
> Oh, and I burned them in for like 400-500 hours, and am using a silver cable. Still no joy  .


Just curious, what seller did you buy your T88k from?


----------



## geagle

Penon Audio @thejoker13


----------



## thejoker13

geagle said:


> Penon Audio @thejoker13


Okay, thank you. I guess that settles the question of whether or not yours are genuine then. My main surprise is that you need to eq in more subbass, as I feel they're already low bass monsters. Different strokes for different folks, or maybe I completely misread your post, lol.


----------



## geagle (Sep 24, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Okay, thank you. I guess that settles the question of whether or not yours are genuine then. My main surprise is that you need to eq in more subbass, as I feel they're already low bass monsters. Different strokes for different folks, or maybe I completely misread your post, lol.



Well, I don't KNOW that I need to EQ in more sub-bass, it's an attempt to get to a sound that I like... and since I don't really like to use EQ (intellectually, I think it's a step away from what the "original" music is, so I start wondering that maybe what I'm hearing is not what I should be hearing, and that detracts from the enjoyment of the music itself - if any of that makes sense  ) , I'm unfortunately not very good at it.

With the T88k, I don't like what I'm hearing naturally anyway, so there's not much to lose. Without any EQ, to my ears, they sound very closed and dark, almost muffled. I usually associate that effect with a significant boost in the mid-bass, which is why I tried that kind of EQ curve - and it sounded, still to my ears, a lot better. Could well be that a different EQ curve would sound even better than what I'm using  .

The T88k were a big disappointment to me... especially because I really liked what I had occasion to experience of Toneking's other offerings (Shockwave III and TO400), so I was very stoked to get his flagship and see what he could do with 8 drivers. I'm still convinced  Toneking is very good, but what he did with the T88k (the tuning, at least) is not for my personal taste, unfortunately for me  . Unless I got a dud, of course - but a real dud (like high drivers being broken) would not respond to EQ, I guess, and yeah, having bought them from Penon I really think they're genuine, at least.

My original post was simply meant to highlight that, IMHO, the T88k DON'T lean towards the highs, like AT ALL  . But you have them too? (I thought you had the T66s, not the T88k, but your comment would seem to imply that you heard the T88k, and that you find them to be low bass monsters). What's your own experience of the T88k, if you do have them? Do they sound balanced, to you?


----------



## chortya

Really interesting to read your T88k experience. Mine is completely opposite  I received them today and have been listening for 2 hours or so using balanced cable and my DX150 DAP. Damn are they complex! After T88k 2 other IEMs I use regularly sound just blunt and to simple! I have used Toneking TS5 and Beyerdynamic Xelento as my daily drivers until now. I have listned through multiple genres and the only one which is probably not shining is classics. Older complex rock like Pink Floyd is amazing with these multi-BA.


----------



## geagle

@chortya sounds like your T88k experience is a whole lot better than mine  . I have the Xelento too, and my T88k sound a lot darker than them (and with less sub bass). How's yours, in comparison ? (Trying hard to understand if I actually got a dud  ) .


----------



## chortya

Xelento is just different, it has nicer sub-bass but everything from mid to highs is not detailed enough compared to T88k. What source and what music did you test with?


----------



## geagle

@chortya Sony ZX300A, Questyle QP1R, Shanling M3s, Shanling M0, Cayin N6, Pono, to name a few sources. Music, rather varied, from heavy metal to Loreena McKennit, say, but mostly Rock/Metal. Don't really "get" jazz, and though I like classical, I don't listen much to it, nowadays. 

Apart from just listening to some music, there's some specific tracks I use to get a feeling for how a new IEM/'phone is doing:

Specific testing on some areas, mainly bass/treble

Mostly Autumn: Unquiet Tears - helps understands how something deals with sub-bass
Ken Hensley and Live Fire: Intro/Set Me Free (from Live!!) - has some other passages to understand sub-bass

Blue Man Group: Mandelgroove - good to understand overall bass response (not so much sub-bass, though)
Fresh Maggots: Rosemary Hill - cymbals come in quite early to understand how highs fare
Tempest: The Ballydesmond Set - again, at around 0:26" some high notes come in, and since I know them well, I get to understand a bit better the highs reponse
Some other songs for general understanding:

AC/DC: Hell's Bells
Iron Maiden: Blood Brothers
Royal Hunt: Message to God (track is actually mastered generally not too well - usually sounds bad on most phones, but how they specifically fail tells me something  )
Best synergy I found for the T88k was with the Cayin N6, but only using EQ. By comparison, my TK Shockwave III sound absolutely fantastic balanced out of the Pono Player. And the Xelentos balanced out of the ZX300 are one of my favorite pairings.


----------



## Dsnuts

Empire and MD collab looks interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

14 proprietary BAs with 7 crossovers. Dang. TOTL sound for a G note. Seems to be a better deal than the MD K10 deal for $899. Gotta go sell my kidney first.


----------



## HiFlight (Sep 24, 2018)

I just received my Moondrop Kanas Pro IEM's today.  Gotta say that they knock your eyes out when first opening the package as they look at first glance more like expensive silver jewelry!   Really nice build, couldn't find any flaws at all.  At first listen, the sound is commensurate with their looks, well balanced tonally with very accurate timbre.   Given that this is a single dynamic driver phone, I will be interested in seeing whether there are any changes as hours accumulate.  

It has a well-balanced SQ with good sub-bass which adds a solid foundation to the music.  Mids and highs sound uncolored and natural to me.  It does have a DLC dynamic driver, similar to that of the CA Vega and Atlas.  In fact, the SQ of the Pro does remind me very much of the Atlas.   Fit is perfect for my ears.  I would call it medium-sized with nozzles that can accept many types of tips. 

While the cable appears to be of quite high quality, it does lack a chin slider.  My preference would also be for a 90-degree TRS termination rather than straight, however that is my own preference as others may prefer the straight plug. 

Despite the scarcity of reviews, I am glad I took the leap of faith based on the information posted on Aliexpress.   I am very pleased so far and feel that it can easily compete with far more expensive IEM's. 

Specs are HERE.  Helps if you can read Chinese!


----------



## geagle

They look really nice @HiFlight ... let us know how they evolve!


----------



## hiflofi

It's not a "brand new collab" per se. It's the Zeus XIV (2015 iirc) with a different shell and cable.


----------



## Carlsan

Second that, @HiFlight  if they sound 1/3 as good as the Atlas, then they are winners.


----------



## Carlsan

hiflofi said:


> It's not a "brand new collab" per se. It's the Zeus XIV (2015 iirc) with a different shell and cable.



Old tech with old drivers?


----------



## hiflofi (Sep 24, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> Old tech with old drivers?


In their pinned post they said same drivers (obviously newly made), same tuning, etc as the original Zeus XIV.
BUT you should ask for clarification on the MD page. Just check out the page if you can.

XR is still available anyway if you want the Zeus R sound too (not through MD tho).

Personally speaking, Empire Ears already updated their lineup with the LX and Phantom but iirc the Zeus XR is the still the priciest model despite it being relatively older.


----------



## galangerz

Carlsan said:


> Old tech with old drivers?


on the contrary, new tech new drivers doesnt mean better sound. they did something right years ago with the zues, and it is still regarded as one of them best ever made.


----------



## crabdog

The DMG has landed. Let the testing begin...


----------



## HiFlight

geagle said:


> They look really nice @HiFlight ... let us know how they evolve!


Will do.  So far, they scale up nicely with my various sources and sound excellent with all the genre's I have tried so far.  One noteworthy thing is that I have noticed no driver flex at all.   I haven't noticed any frequency spikes or other anomalies after several hours of constant listening. They have a full and expansive soundstage.  Imaging seems quite precise.


----------



## tripside (Sep 24, 2018)

HiFlight said:


> Will do.  So far, they scale up nicely with my various sources and sound excellent with all the genre's I have tried so far.  One noteworthy thing is that I have noticed no driver flex at all.   I haven't noticed any frequency spikes or other anomalies after several hours of constant listening. They have a full and expansive soundstage.  Imaging seems quite precise.



Your impressions align closely to this review I had bookmarked. Its in German, but Google translate does a good job at translating it.

http://headflux.de/moondrop-kanas-pro-edition/


----------



## FSTOP

crabdog said:


> The DMG has landed. Let the testing begin...


Looking forward to your ear-servations, Crabdog!


----------



## davidcotton

geagle said:


> @chortya Sony ZX300A, Questyle QP1R, Shanling M3s, Shanling M0, Cayin N6, Pono, to name a few sources. Music, rather varied, from heavy metal to Loreena McKennit, say, but mostly Rock/Metal. Don't really "get" jazz, and though I like classical, I don't listen much to it, nowadays.
> 
> Apart from just listening to some music, there's some specific tracks I use to get a feeling for how a new IEM/'phone is doing:
> 
> ...



Have a plus 1 for knowing Mostly Autumn


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> 14 proprietary BAs with 7 crossovers. Dang. TOTL sound for a G note. Seems to be a better deal than the MD K10 deal for $899. Gotta go sell my kidney first.



Hasn't anyone told you you need at least one kidney?


----------



## geagle

davidcotton said:


> Have a plus 1 for knowing Mostly Autumn


Spirit of Autumn Past and Last Bright Light are STILL 2 of my favorite records  . I actually like them a bit less, nowadays, after Heather Findlay went away.


----------



## Dsnuts

crabdog said:


> The DMG has landed. Let the testing begin...



Red looks nice.


----------



## AudioObsession

thejoker13 said:


> If budget is of no concern, then yes, the T66s are an upgrade in nearly every way


I wonder how the BGVP DM6 compares to the Toneking T66s?
Do you happen to know what Knowles BAs the T66s uses?
The DM6 apparently uses: Knowles (22955+30017) + _BGVP_ custom composite balanced armature..
Very curious to hear a comparison between these two...


----------



## thejoker13

geagle said:


> Well, I don't KNOW that I need to EQ in more sub-bass, it's an attempt to get to a sound that I like... and since I don't really like to use EQ (intellectually, I think it's a step away from what the "original" music is, so I start wondering that maybe what I'm hearing is not what I should be hearing, and that detracts from the enjoyment of the music itself - if any of that makes sense  ) , I'm unfortunately not very good at it.
> 
> With the T88k, I don't like what I'm hearing naturally anyway, so there's not much to lose. Without any EQ, to my ears, they sound very closed and dark, almost muffled. I usually associate that effect with a significant boost in the mid-bass, which is why I tried that kind of EQ curve - and it sounded, still to my ears, a lot better. Could well be that a different EQ curve would sound even better than what I'm using  .
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying. I'm not very good at we myself, so I can't be of any help. I was always told that for more air, I'd need to lower bass though, but I'm still terrible at it. 
I apologize for coming off that I already own the t88k, because I don't. I auditioned a friend's pair twice, but only for a very short period of time. It wasn't even long enough to have any kind of brain burn in at all. To me, they came across as very subbass heavy, but again that was with maybe a half hour of ear time tops. Unfortunately he has now had his pair lost/stolen so no more impressions from his pair, and I've had a 6 week nightmare trying to buy my own pair. 
I guess everyone's tastes and preferences vary and yours don't align with the T88k. I hope you can find an eq to help you get some kind of enjoyment from them.


----------



## thejoker13

AudioObsession said:


> I wonder how the BGVP DM6 compares to the Toneking T66s?
> Do you happen to know what Knowles BAs the T66s uses?
> The DM6 apparently uses: Knowles (22955+30017) + _BGVP_ custom composite balanced armature..
> Very curious to hear a comparison between these two...


This is a comparison that I'd love to read about as well. I may just end up buying the DM6 myself, as I've been hearing positive things about them.
The T66s uses all knowles drivers. They use 31618 dual for lows, dual 30265 for mids and the dual 30017 for highs. I am waiting for a 400.00 reimbursement from aliexpress, and then I'm ordering the DM6 and oriolus finschi. It should be cleared at some point this week, so hopefully both will be in my possession in a month or less.


----------



## geagle

thejoker13 said:


> Thank you for clarifying. I'm not very good at we myself, so I can't be of any help. I was always told that for more air, I'd need to lower bass though, but I'm still terrible at it.
> I apologize for coming off that I already own the t88k, because I don't. I auditioned a friend's pair twice, but only for a very short period of time. It wasn't even long enough to have any kind of brain burn in at all. To me, they came across as very subbass heavy, but again that was with maybe a half hour of ear time tops. Unfortunately he has now had his pair lost/stolen so no more impressions from his pair, and I've had a 6 week nightmare trying to buy my own pair.
> I guess everyone's tastes and preferences vary and yours don't align with the T88k. I hope you can find an eq to help you get some kind of enjoyment from them.



Gotcha, and no problem at all  . As for "more air/less bass", yeah, but I somehow felt, trying, that a more sub-bass helps get a feeling of tightening the bass somewhat, while decreasing mid-bass really helps with feeling more air. Then again, I'm NOT that good with EQ, so, do take that with a large pinch of salt (meaning, there might be other, better ways, to get towards the same goal).


----------



## geagle

And I thought that the T66s had some sonion drivers ? @thejoker13


----------



## AudioObsession (Sep 24, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> This is a comparison that I'd love to read about as well. I may just end up buying the DM6 myself, as I've been hearing positive things about them.
> The T66s uses all knowles drivers. They use 31618 dual for lows, dual 30265 for mids and the dual 30017 for highs. I am waiting for a 400.00 reimbursement from aliexpress, and then I'm ordering the DM6 and oriolus finschi. It should be cleared at some point this week, so hopefully both will be in my possession in a month or less.



Awesome!
Man, you seem to own, or are buying all the earphones I want to try...
I was 100% sold on the T4, but then I heard you talk about the bass in the  T66s and now I'm hearing good things about the  DM6, so I just don't know what I want now! lol!

As you know; I had a set of T4s ordered, but like you and many others recently experienced; apparently HotFi seems to have crashed and burned. 
I did get my refund pretty quickly though, so hopefully you'll have no problems there.
I wonder what went wrong with HotFi? They just seemed to suddenly go down hill so fast.

Anyway, I decided my next earphones are going to be purchased during the next 11-11 so I'll patiently wait for your comparisons to the DM6 and T66s.

Also very curious about the oriolus finschi.


----------



## Lurk650

AudioObsession said:


> Awesome!
> Man, you seem to own, or are buying all the earphones I want to try...
> I was 100% sold on the T4, but then I heard you talk about the bass in the  T66s and now I'm hearing good things about the  DM6, so I just don't know what I want now! lol!
> 
> ...


Funny, I remember like a year or two ago when HotFi was exposed for cursing and berating some members here in PMs on AE. Never did business with them before that and definitely not after that.


----------



## AudioObsession

Lurk650 said:


> Funny, I remember like a year or two ago when HotFi was exposed for cursing and berating some members here in PMs on AE. Never did business with them before that and definitely not after that.



Oh wow! Really? That's just sad...
Well I guess it is our responsibility to spread the word to avoid them like the plague then... Businesses like that just suck.


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 24, 2018)

geagle said:


> And I thought that the T66s had some sonion drivers ? @thejoker13


The first batch did have dual sonion drivers for the lows, but the revised version has the Knowles. I believe it was a sourcing issue, or at least that's how I understood it. The language barrier can be tricky sometimes, haha.


----------



## thejoker13

AudioObsession said:


> Awesome!
> Man, you seem to own, or are buying all the earphones I want to try...
> I was 100% sold on the T4, but then I heard you talk about the bass in the  T66s and now I'm hearing good things about the  DM6, so I just don't know what I want now! lol!
> 
> ...


It's a shame about hotfi. I have used them for a long time with absolutely no issues, and now I've had 3 straight orders cancelled, as well as my T88k saying waiting to be picked up for over a month. I do remember the controversy with them that lurk mentioned though now, but I hsd completely forgotten about that, ughhh! But anyways, karma will always come for those that deserve it, so I guess they'll get there's in the end. I agree with spreading the word and cautioning people about dealing with them.
Anyways, on to more positive talk, lol. I'm thinking the DM6 will be more in line with the T4, as I'm reading they're a little bit more bass light and mid centric. I guess I'll find out soon enough though. The T66s still are my absolute favorite iem's to date, and compliment the T4's well. I'll definitely leave impressions of both iem's once they arrive in a month or so.


----------



## Apputty

I got my Oriolus Finschi.
Have to say these are good, the only thing which i miss a little bit more sound stage.
It doesnt feel too congested, but would be great if it has a little bit more. Could be because i am used to IT04 Sound stage.
The bass is really good at the same time you have mids and  highs as well.
Bravados, from my memory, was more of an L shape presentation, Finschi sounded more balanced on initial listen.
I havent tried any other tips or cable. This is just out of the box impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Excellent. I have no idea why my Finschis are taking so dang long to get to me but they are. I suspect sometime this week. Seems everyone is digging on them. So that is good news.


----------



## paulindss

thejoker13 said:


> This is a comparison that I'd love to read about as well. I may just end up buying the DM6 myself, as I've been hearing positive things about them.
> The T66s uses all knowles drivers. They use 31618 dual for lows, dual 30265 for mids and the dual 30017 for highs. I am waiting for a 400.00 reimbursement from aliexpress, and then I'm ordering the DM6 and oriolus finschi. It should be cleared at some point this week, so hopefully both will be in my possession in a month or less.



Holy moly, you really are up to no good.


----------



## paulindss

Dm6 could be a interesting pick on 11:11...

Looking forward.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Excellent. I have no idea why my Finschis are taking so dang long to get to me but they are. I suspect sometime this week. Seems everyone is digging on them. So that is good news.


Count me in on digging the Finschi.  Several of my "go to" tips (e.g. spiral dots, regular spin fits, etc.) were not working at all.  Sound was congested, mids sucked out, pressure on ear drums, etc.  I then decided to try the double flange spinfit CP240 and WOW! These things are singing like a bird (pun intended).


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 25, 2018)

@crabdog how you finding the dmgs so far? I hope they do not dethrone your current go to sub £200 iem in the os v3 because mine has has just been shipped now lol! I thought you were gonna recieve yours much later that's why I didn't bother waiting.


----------



## runningwitit

Colors said:


> Oh man, really looking forward to my pair.


Yes! YES !!


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> @crabdog how you finding the dmgs so far? I hope they do not dethrone your current go to sub £200 iem in the os v3 because mine has has just been shipped now lol! I thought you were gonna recieve yours much later that's why I didn't bother waiting.


You totally made the right decision. The OS V3 eats it for breakfast.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> You totally made the right decision. The OS V3 eats it for breakfast.


Lol!!! So what are your first impressions of the dmgs soo far?


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Lol!!! So what are your first impressions of the dmgs soo far?


Technically impressive. It has excellent separation and good detail. However, the bass feels bloated and the mids are recessed. Mind you, *these are early impressions only *and I might change my mind after a few days but so far I'm underwhelmed.

I will say though, the build is fantastic and they are very comfortable. And this silky smooth CABLE - I wish I could buy a few thousand of these and bathe in them!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 25, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Technically impressive. It has excellent separation and good detail. However, the bass feels bloated and the mids are recessed. Mind you, *these are early impressions only *and I might change my mind after a few days but so far I'm underwhelmed.
> 
> I will say though, the build is fantastic and they are very comfortable. And this silky smooth CABLE - I wish I could buy a few thousand of these and bathe in them!


Well... I would say your first impressions are very consistent to some other reviewers and Youtuber I trust and tbh I am now extremely happy about my purchase of the os v3 which I am very much looking forward to. I really wanted the secret gardens too but theres not much been said about them.

Also I agree about the cable, they look on another level!!!


----------



## galangerz

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well... I would say your first impressions are very consistent to some other reviewers and Youtuber I trust and tbh I am now extremely happy about my purchase of the os v3 which I am very much looking forward to. I really wanted the secret gardens too but theres not much been said about them.
> 
> Also I agree about the cable, they look on another level!!!



HBB said much about the secret garden. looks very promising


----------



## Nabillion_786

Kenneth Galang said:


> HBB said much about the secret garden. looks very promising


I'm waiting for his secret garden Vs os v3 comparison. Also another Youtuber I really appreciate is porta_fi he gives great reviews if you can forgive the language barrier


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the Finschis in my ears as I type. They have a smooth presentation which gives a nice sound profile. I can tell one of the bores have the bass and the other mids and treble. They sound cohesive enough but some treble notes sound a bit reserved to my ears. Might have to do with the stock tips I am using on these. I will have to do some tip rolling. 

These have some very nice potential and are a good sounding earphone out of the box. Nothing on these sound out of place. Not the widest sound but does make good use of space. Bass sounds great. I am waiting on a 2 pin silver cable for these and my NK10s. I am sure these will grow on me the more I use them. But for now I am impressed. I think guys that bought these recently will dig em. I can see why guys have hyped these. They have a good solid sound to them.


----------



## runningwitit

B9Scrambler said:


> These have some seriously punchy bass. Jeepers.


OHow is the separation, any bleeding into the other frequency bands that you notice? 
How low does the bass dig? 
Great sub bass rumble or just ok?
What about female voices? 
How is the treble?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have my FH5 in my ears today. Random rotation of earphone for me. I had a realization that todays earphones are pushing some serious sonics for the money. I remember thinking how superior my old ATH- IM03 was for the money. Of course this was a good 4 years ago. The money was somewhere upwards of $500 for the phones and an upgraded cable. I am listening to phones like the FH5 and DMGs and Finschis today for not even half the price of those and honestly these earphones are superior sonically vs one of ATs best earphones in the past. 

It has gotten to the point with these new hybrids that I actually expect a certain sonic proficiency for anything over a $100 point and with many under this amount with some astounding sound. It is good to be in the hobby now more than ever. If the newer batch of earphones like the ones I mentioned are any indication.  

We are in for even better sound for the money around the corner and that is definitley exciting.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 26, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Then I went to furry tips...https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tin...For-IE8-IE80-Tingo-Earphones/32531248663.html and they cured the UE tip midbass and the coherency issues, and the treble was livelier and even more apparent yet controlled. Oriolus do, if you read up, really need tip rolling. They do sound bigger, more effortless and coherent. Tngo furry are not near as wide bore as the UE(3mm vs 6mm opening) but their furry nature can buck the bigger stage or stage height trend so they sound bigger all around. Absolutely confirmed the Oriolus tip rolling reports so do that for sure
> 
> Anyhow, after the quick swap, the Finschi are seemingly what they say. Big, 3D, only the tiniest bit of bass and treble ahead of the mids; a barely there U.





Dsnuts said:


> Got the Finschis in my ears as I type. They have a smooth presentation which gives a nice sound profile. I can tell one of the bores have the bass and the other mids and treble. They sound cohesive enough but some treble notes sound a bit reserved to my ears. Might have to do with the stock tips I am using on these. I will have to do some tip rolling.



For me, the difference between the stock tips and the 'right' tips is pretty large actually. Same exact stuff, subdued treble and highs and lows not integrated all the way. So you are just where you should be at this point


----------



## Dsnuts

Got them on the burn. Will do some tip rolling here very soon. Found out my silver cable I bought from last aliexpress sales has finally gotten to the US. Which is the longest time I have waited for anything from Aliexpress. Almost a month. Looking forward to see what silver cables can do with the Finschis.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Got them on the burn. Will do some tip rolling here very soon. Found out my silver cable I bought from last aliexpress sales has finally gotten to the US. Which is the longest time I have waited for anything from Aliexpress. Almost a month. Looking forward to see what silver cables can do with the Finschis.


I had more trouble finding the right tips with the Finschi than any IEM I've ever had.  But, once I found them (Spinfit CP240), everything came together and now I'm thinking they are going to supplant my FLC8S. Need more time to make that determination though.


----------



## Carlsan

I agree on the Spinfit CP240's, they really bring out the best of the Finschi.


----------



## Dsnuts

@Carlsan have you tried one of your silver cables on the Finschi? Very curious to how that would make them sound.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> @Carlsan have you tried one of your silver cables on the Finschi? Very curious to how that would make them sound.


My silver cables end with balanced 4.4 plugs, which I bought to use with my DX200 amp 8. Unfortunately my amp 8 went bad, so it is being send back to IBasso under warranty. So, no, haven't tried them.
Currently using a really nice copper cable from Impact Audio Cables on etsy. He no longer seems to be taking orders, but for a non-China operation, I thought he made great cables at reasonable prices; of course not as cheap as the Chinese cables. 

The copper cable works really well with the Finschi.


----------



## tomscy2000

Anyone with the DMG tried the removing the damper like I did? Seriously did it and never looked back. If anyone wants more balance to the DMG, I'd do it in a heartbeat. The few tracks where cymbals and hi-hats sound a little off are few and far in-between, but the increased treble resolution is obvious, and it doesn't come at a real cost to sibilance protection (unless you're super duper sensitive to it). Regarding other mods, taping the inner bass vent doesn't do much; my guess is that it's more of a pressure excursion port, rather than one that modifies bass extension. Even with the damper removed, it still doesn't deliver the amount of midrange/treble detail, and more importantly, transparency, that I prefer in a reference level earphone, but for a sub-$150 earphone, I'm very satisfied.

I suspect some people will remain 'disappointed' by the soft texture bass quality and copious mid-bass quantity, but I'm grown to enjoy it. I used to be a stickler for super tight, ultra-textured bass, and the kind of bass rendered by the DMG would not pass the test for me in a higher priced bracket. Bass texture is not clearly etched enough. But I've been using the DMG as general purpose earphone that is suitable for both modern mainstream music and movies, and its coup de grâce is is soft-edged texture, which is well-suited to smoothing out the parts that are obnoxious. If I play music like K-Pop, a genre that habitually employs recording engineers who crank up the EQ compressor to 11, I find the music doesn't grate my ears like it does when I use other IEMs. Bass impact, despite its copious quantity and mid-bass focus, also doesn't piston ram my ears like it does with some other hybrids. God, I hate that kind of bass. It's responsive enough to not sound slow. I don't remember who remarked that the DMG had bloated bass --- I disagree. Something like the Fidue A83 from a few years ago had bloated bass. The DMG has open-sounding bass; vocals and treble cues cut through the bass easily. Keep in mind that I normally listen to ultra-neutral IEMs. My daily driver is the Klipsch X20i with a 90 ohm resistor attached; the resistor adaptor converts the X20i into a bona-fide ER4SR alternative. My reference for detail retrieval remains the UERM. Both these earphones have very tight, highly textured bass. I don't find the DMG's bass murky at all. It does have a quality that is somewhat discordant to the classic BA sound of the upper mids and highs, but doesn't distract. The relatively low volumes at which I listen help in not overemphasizing the bass.

Initially, I remarked that I wasn't sure whether I'd enjoy the DMG a week after first listening to it. After over three weeks (nearly four), I find myself enjoying it even more. Having the damper removed makes it more enjoyable for my tastes, and I've found two sets of tips that give me a good sense of soundstage, adequate sub-bass extension, and good enough isolation. The shape is as comfortable as any IEM that I've tried, on par with the InEar StageDiver series. What are the models that people here are pitting the DMG against these days again? Well, regardless, I think the DMG are an easy recommendation, especially for people who listen to mainstream music.


----------



## crabdog

tomscy2000 said:


> Anyone with the DMG tried the removing the damper like I did? Seriously did it and never looked back. If anyone wants more balance to the DMG, I'd do it in a heartbeat. The few tracks where cymbals and hi-hats sound a little off are few and far in-between, but the increased treble resolution is obvious, and it doesn't come at a real cost to sibilance protection (unless you're super duper sensitive to it). Regarding other mods, taping the inner bass vent doesn't do much; my guess is that it's more of a pressure excursion port, rather than one that modifies bass extension. Even with the damper removed, it still doesn't deliver the amount of midrange/treble detail, and more importantly, transparency, that I prefer in a reference level earphone, but for a sub-$150 earphone, I'm very satisfied.
> 
> I suspect some people will remain 'disappointed' by the soft texture bass quality and copious mid-bass quantity, but I'm grown to enjoy it. I used to be a stickler for super tight, ultra-textured bass, and the kind of bass rendered by the DMG would not pass the test for me in a higher priced bracket. Bass texture is not clearly etched enough. But I've been using the DMG as general purpose earphone that is suitable for both modern mainstream music and movies, and its coup de grâce is is soft-edged texture, which is well-suited to smoothing out the parts that are obnoxious. If I play music like K-Pop, a genre that habitually employs recording engineers who crank up the EQ compressor to 11, I find the music doesn't grate my ears like it does when I use other IEMs. Bass impact, despite its copious quantity and mid-bass focus, also doesn't piston ram my ears like it does with some other hybrids. God, I hate that kind of bass. It's responsive enough to not sound slow. I don't remember who remarked that the DMG had bloated bass --- I disagree. Something like the Fidue A83 from a few years ago had bloated bass. The DMG has open-sounding bass; vocals and treble cues cut through the bass easily. Keep in mind that I normally listen to ultra-neutral IEMs. My daily driver is the Klipsch X20i with a 90 ohm resistor attached; the resistor adaptor converts the X20i into a bona-fide ER4SR alternative. My reference for detail retrieval remains the UERM. Both these earphones have very tight, highly textured bass. I don't find the DMG's bass murky at all. It does have a quality that is somewhat discordant to the classic BA sound of the upper mids and highs, but doesn't distract. The relatively low volumes at which I listen help in not overemphasizing the bass.
> 
> Initially, I remarked that I wasn't sure whether I'd enjoy the DMG a week after first listening to it. After over three weeks (nearly four), I find myself enjoying it even more. Having the damper removed makes it more enjoyable for my tastes, and I've found two sets of tips that give me a good sense of soundstage, adequate sub-bass extension, and good enough isolation. The shape is as comfortable as any IEM that I've tried, on par with the InEar StageDiver series. What are the models that people here are pitting the DMG against these days again? Well, regardless, I think the DMG are an easy recommendation, especially for people who listen to mainstream music.


I don't find the treble subdued at all. It's just that the bass often buries it.


----------



## gazzington

I'm thinking of buying BGVP DM6 5BA. Is this a wise choice or is there better for a similar amount?


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## david8613 (Sep 27, 2018)

Got my dmg today! Yay! Do these need burn in? If so how long? I'm trying different tips, they are sounding bright out the box to me even with gold tips, I will continue experimenting until I get that all important seal. I can tell they have nice build quality and fit nicely but my fiio f9 are lighter and fit better in ear to me. I only wish they came with balanced cables that would have been icing on the cake.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if they need a lot of burn in. I would just let music play through them for a couple of days. See where it goes.

So I have been listening to my Finschis today with Symbio tips without the cores in them. Sounds fantastic. These share some similarities in how they are tuned with Fiios FH5 for certain. The bass to the treble is familiar on these. They have a smoother sound vs the Fiios. Don't have the upper mid bump the Fiios have. I am gonna have to do a real close A/B against the FH5 but these two earphones have close signatures. 

Treble that was a bit tame seems to have become more in play with the rest of the sound. Stock tips are a no. I got on order a 4 core pure silver cable for these. These have some very nice potential and thus far these are getting better with more run in and tip changes.


----------



## crabdog

david8613 said:


> Got my dmg today! Yay! Do these need burn in? If so how long? I'm trying different tips, they are sounding bright out the box to me even with gold tips, I will continue experimenting until I get that all important seal. I can tell they have nice build quality and fit nicely but my fiio f9 are lighter and fit better in ear to me. I only wish they came with balanced cables that would have been icing on the cake.


I think if it sounds bright to you it's either defective or you're not getting a proper seal (more likely).


----------



## ncristia

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if they need a lot of burn in. I would just let music play through them for a couple of days. See where it goes.
> 
> So I have been listening to my Finschis today with Symbio tips without the cores in them. Sounds fantastic. These share some similarities in how they are tuned with Fiios FH5 for certain. The bass to the treble is familiar on these. They have a smoother sound vs the Fiios. Don't have the upper mid bump the Fiios have. I am gonna have to do a real close A/B against the FH5 but these two earphones have close signatures.
> 
> Treble that was a bit tame seems to have become more in play with the rest of the sound. Stock tips are a no. I got on order a 4 core pure silver cable for these. These have some very nice potential and thus far these are getting better with more run in and tip changes.


I'm using a Norne Audio Therium silver with Final audio tips and that combo really shines top to bottom on the Finschis. Sold my Bravado's and I am very happy with the Finschi mostly because of the mids and treble, both were too subdued on the Bravado. I tried the Ares II on the Finschis but found the Therium more to my liking and the Finschi seem to open up a bit more with time. I don't really believe in burn in I always think that I just got a better seal than when I last listened. Any comparisons with the Finschis and Hifi boy os v3 out there?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am hearing an improvement since hearing them on open listen. The treble especially has opened up. The bass seems to be a bit more dynamic too. Don't know if it is due to a proper tip or the burn in but I got them on my burn in station again. I can most definitely hear their potential. Cant wait to try a silver cable on them in balanced.


----------



## ncristia

Dsnuts said:


> I am hearing an improvement since hearing them on open listen. The treble especially has opened up. The bass seems to be a bit more dynamic too. Don't know if it is due to a proper tip or the burn in but I got them on my burn in station again. I can most definitely hear their potential. Cant wait to try a silver cable on them in balanced.


I am using tithe Finschis on a Sony 300ZX balanced.


----------



## superuser1

ncristia said:


> I am using tithe Finschis on a Sony 300ZX balanced.


How would you say the synergy is?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 27, 2018)

So I have been a bit torn on these. I have been burning them in and I do notice better cohesion in the sound signature. I am writing a review on these which I will post. On one hand they have a neutral tuning which is surprising and the emphasis is a bit loaded toward the treble end.  Of course I have been trying out different cables and tips and I have now gotten them to be what I hoped these would sound like.






So anyone interested in toying around with a neutral signature earphone via cables and tips. These can show you what different cables and tips can do. Since the signature is neutral leaning toward bright. I was able to get them sounding way better using a pure copper cable and Sony hybrid/ MH1C tips. These are definitely sounding much better than the cost to get them. Guys that like their extended treble with a clean neutral presentation. These are surprising. Especially for $23

And I quote.


Yes，The EP35 is surprising, our Japanese buyers love it so much，it's DD is same with ONKYO E700M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




，

BTW，EP35，$23 for head-fi friends，hope you can recommend this discount price！







It is rare to get a neutrally detailed earphone for $23 now a days. I was hiding this until I thought they were worth the money. They are most definitely worth the money. You guys can use the head-fier code again I believe on this one.  Now the catch.. NiceHCK threw on a SPC cable that makes these brighter than they should be.  These require a pure copper cable and a narrow bored tip like the Sony hybrids. In other words. If any of you guys are willing to dink around with cables and tips. These make for good throw around earphones. For the price of a decent dinner plate. You can get an airy sounding neutrally tuned earphone on the cheap.


----------



## ncristia

superuser1 said:


> How would you say the synergy is?


I have used the 300Zx with Andromeda, Bravado, Sony EX1000 and think the Finschis are a great combo. They sound more transparent than they do with the Opus1. The price ratio with the  300a and Finschis is pretty incredible. The Sony is an amazing sounding DAP regardless of price and the Finschis compete well beyond their price. Love the combo!


----------



## Zerohour88

from the makers of the absurd CTZ42, they've done the revamp on all their listings and added some new models:

a positively miniscule driver count compared to their other models, the CTZ-Sirius? either 4BA or 3BA (looking at the tubes and crossovers, no idea what the specs are)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-17651982388.34.500e4263k80vYq&id=563279336886







CTZ32, 16BA per-side:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...NiD2a&id=575920678867&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail





but they have FR graph included now on some of their listings >_<


----------



## Lurk650

Well, finally gave in and decided to order the Adv M5-1D a couple days ago. Got them in today. Been listening for about an hour. Ran with the stock cable and tips for the first 20 min, switched to my balanced cable and some Medium Auvios.


----------



## david8613

crabdog said:


> I think if it sounds bright to you it's either defective or you're not getting a proper seal (more likely).



yes it was the tips, I used the stock tips that came in the box and even though it felt like I had a good seal I did not, I put some spare sony tips I had laying around and all the bass came right back big time, I switch out the gold filters and went back to the black neutral filter to get a feel for it. Hawaiian bad boy did good here, very nice recommendation from him with the dmg.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 28, 2018)

NK10 Fr graph. Currently waiting on a silver cable for these as well. Currently the warmest NiceHCK semi custom out of my small collection. Funny but going off of descriptions of EE Zeus. It is like people are describing the NK10s.  Speaking of the EE Zeus. I am considering a pair.






  Sound signature shares some similarities to the HK6 w less treble emphasis overall warmer smoother sound.


----------



## demo-to (Sep 28, 2018)

Had a listening session with
InEar Prophile P8 and
64 Audio A12T today at a local dealer.

Liked the P8 tuning much. A very good UIEM.

But you know what?
I think I had a very good pick with the Rose Mini6 and even Mini4.
No need to upgrade to the Prophile P8 since the Rose come very close in tonality and every other sound category.

I am happy now. 1. That I did this session and 2. The result...what I figured out.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Sep 28, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Had a listening session with
> InEar Prophile P8 and
> 64 Audio A12T today at a local dealer.
> 
> ...



From what I've seen, I'm intrigued by the form factor of the Mini4 and Mini6, and the reviews I've seen of the Mini2 and the Mini4 have been very positive. Can you do a mini-comparison for me? I'm really tempted by the Mini4, but might hold out of the Mini6 is far superior. Thanks!


----------



## ericp10

Well, it sounded nice but my DMG's right channel keeps going in and out. I'm hoping it's just a bad cable and they can send me a new one. Other than that, it will be going back. I've written the merchant, and he's asking me did I put the filter on myself. Huh? This has nothing to do with the filter. The merchant must think I'm new to earphones or something.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha not good. Seems QC is not great with the DMGs. I would most definitely get a new pair.


----------



## geagle

Some time ago @Dsnuts gave a heads-up on this cable : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2493#post-14438509 .

Shortly after I did get one, in pure silver, for $126 delivered. It arrived some time ago, and I just now finished burning it in (left it for 200 hours). 

Cable is really, really good, IMHO, one the best silver cables I ever got (in the meaning that it actually does exactly what one usually wants a silver cable to do: enhance the highs and overall clarity) and the termination exchange system (which looks very much like the one on the new Ditas) works very well. The 3.5mm jack is a normal unbalanced TRS one, and there's a 4.4mm and 2.5mm alternative balanced TRRS termination (the website said that the 3.5mm is balanced, but it's not, you get what's in the pics, and the pics clearly show a normal TRS 3.5mm jack). Cable is very supple, overall package is very nice (there's a nice leather pouch that might actually be real leather - smells like it, at least  ), and it's not microphonic at all.


Only fly in the ointment is that now they've apparently seriously raised prices (to $310, which they then rebate 30% to $217)... I'd say the cable is still worth the money, but it's clearly a way less good deal than the $126 that I managed to get it for (big thank you! to @Dsnuts for the heads-up). But if you all should want/need a system like that, and these guys should ever lower prices again to what it was before, IMHO it's really a very good cable.


----------



## cocolinho

Ziggomatic said:


> From what I've seen, I'm intrigued by the form factor of the Mini4 and Mini6, and the reviews I've seen of the Mini2 and the Mini4 have been very positive. Can you do a mini-comparison for me? I'm really tempted by the Mini4, but might hold out of the Mini6 is far superior. Thanks!


Same here for the 6 since I had the 4 already


----------



## demo-to

Ziggomatic said:


> From what I've seen, I'm intrigued by the form factor of the Mini4 and Mini6, and the reviews I've seen of the Mini2 and the Mini4 have been very positive. Can you do a mini-comparison for me? I'm really tempted by the Mini4, but might hold out of the Mini6 is far superior. Thanks!


I don't have the Mini6 currently but hope to get it again in 4 weeks or so. Than I can compare.
From what I remember the 4 and 6, like all of the Mini series share the same basic tonality but differ in the quality of the performance.
Very simplified, I remember only with the Mini6 that I thought "wow, this is phenomenal, so right and true to live, this is my earphone (almost tears of joy in my eyes)". Cut the "wow, this is phenomenal" and "this is my earphone" and this is how I hear the Mini4. Which is currently still my favourite and best earphone, the time I don't have the Mini6.
So, take the Mini2 review and add just significantly more sound quality each step you go forward to the Mini4 and again to the Mini6.


----------



## chortya

Dsnuts said:


> This cable is a great idea. It has all the fittings you need for every type if termination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really great approach. I wish it wouldn’t be so expensive...


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 28, 2018)

That is just a bait tactic. The price will drop to something like $110-$120ish during Aliexpress sales. That is more closer to the normal price they are asking for them.

Actual value is when the sales happen. No one is gonna buy those at the price they are asking for them now. When price drops to $120. Great deal right?


----------



## Dsnuts

geagle said:


> Some time ago @Dsnuts gave a heads-up on this cable : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2493#post-14438509 .
> 
> Shortly after I did get one, in pure silver, for $126 delivered. It arrived some time ago, and I just now finished burning it in (left it for 200 hours).
> 
> ...



Didnt tell you about the catch for such deals that I post on my thread. You have to let me try them out first. That is the deal! Will PM you my address.


----------



## thebigredpolos

What's this?  TFZ has finally released a headphone without a dynamic driver?  Secret Garden 3.  https://penonaudio.com/tfz-secret-garden-3.html


----------



## jant71 (Sep 28, 2018)

$360 for a triple armature? Who do they think they are? Audio-Technica?


----------



## Carlsan

jant71 said:


> $360 for a triple armature? Who do they think they are? Audio-Technica?



That's a setup for the greatly reduced Massdrop price.


----------



## kova4a (Sep 28, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> That's a setup for the greatly reduced Massdrop price.


Doubt it. There hasn't been a really good deal of any tfz on massdrop till now. I bet it will still be 300+. 

Of course, the number of drivers means nothing, but again I doubt the secret garden will be on apr with something like flc8n/d, aaw 3h pro and the likes.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Depends on how you define "really good", I suppose. Massdrop's prices on the Queen and King Pro drop right now are between 25 and 30% less than Penon, which feels about in line with other TFZ drops they've run, I think. And that's pretty good for Massdrop these days, a lot of their drops are minimal if any savings versus regular channels. 

Also, it seems like the really interesting bit here is not the driver configuration but the fact that it has switch-based adjustment to the crossover, which will probably be very interesting to some folks.


----------



## kova4a (Sep 28, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> Depends on how you define "really good", I suppose. Massdrop's prices on the Queen and King Pro drop right now are between 25 and 30% less than Penon, which feels about in line with other TFZ drops they've run, I think. And that's pretty good for Massdrop these days, a lot of their drops are minimal if any savings versus regular channels.
> 
> Also, it seems like the really interesting bit here is not the driver configuration but the fact that it has switch-based adjustment to the crossover, which will probably be very interesting to some folks.


Well, I just mentioned it because of the "greatly reduced price" comment. Greatly reduced price was for instance the AE's $90 sale price of the king pro, not a 20-30 bucks discount. I'm not bashing on TFZ - just trying to figure out the though process behind this pricing in this day and age of such stiff competition and hundreds of competitors with ridiculously good iems from way more seasoned manufacturers in this price range. The switches mean nothing - flc8 has so many filters to play around, which in the end will give you more sound choices.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kova4a said:


> Well, I just mentioned it because of the "greatly reduced price" comment. Greatly reduced price was for instance the AE's $90 sale price of the king pro, not a 20-30 bucks discount. I'm not bashing on TFZ - just trying to figure out the though process behind this pricing in this day and age of such stiff competition and hundreds of competitors with ridiculously good iems from way more seasoned manufacturers in this price range.



As far as that goes, I'd definitely look to the switches. It's an unusual feature, usually I think only seen on *very* expensive IEMs. (Or DIY mods.)


----------



## kova4a (Sep 28, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> As far as that goes, I'd definitely look to the switches. It's an unusual feature, usually I think only seen on *very* expensive IEMs. (Or DIY mods.)


Well, this means nothing, if not done right. Even the Noble FR flopped and was eventually discontinued and John's skills are way beyond anything anyone at tfz can reach anytime soon. On the other hand, I did hear from one of the OG reviewers from way before my time here that this new planar hybrid that was released recently (from a brand we should not speak of) is actually quite good.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kova4a said:


> Well, this means nothing, if not done right. Even the Noble FR flopped and was eventually discontinued and John's skills are way beyond anything anyone at tfz can reach anytime soon. On the other hand, I did hear from one of the OG reviewers from way before my time here that this new planar hybrid that was released recently (from a brand we should not speak of) is actually quite good.



I certainly have no idea whether they've done it well : )


----------



## superuser1

kova4a said:


> Well, this means nothing, if not done right. Even the Noble FR flopped and was eventually discontinued and John's skills are way beyond anything anyone at tfz can reach anytime soon. On the other hand, I did hear from one of the OG reviewers from way before my time here that this new planar hybrid that was released recently (from a brand we should not speak of) is actually quite good.


Yes i heard the same..


----------



## demo-to

It`s a pity we won't therefore read any impressions or reviews here of the MT100.


----------



## chinmie

does anyone has compared the B5+ to the DM6? if i have the B5+ already, is it worth it to get the DM6?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

demo-to said:


> It`s a pity we won't therefore read any impressions or reviews here of the MT100.



You always got my vids bruh. Will have vid on that in a few days.

The TENHZ p4 PRO is legit BTW  DMG, DM6 and the P4 pro are my 3 fave's really nice across the 3 steps. (Bass/mid/treb)


----------



## davidcotton

kukkurovaca said:


> Depends on how you define "really good", I suppose. Massdrop's prices on the Queen and King Pro drop right now are between 25 and 30% less than Penon, which feels about in line with other TFZ drops they've run, I think. And that's pretty good for Massdrop these days, a lot of their drops are minimal if any savings versus regular channels.
> 
> Also, it seems like the really interesting bit here is not the driver configuration but the fact that it has switch-based adjustment to the crossover, which will probably be very interesting to some folks.



I actually dislike switchs or filters.  Almost as if the manufacturer could not make their mind up as to what signature they were going for.


----------



## tripside

Hawaiibadboy said:


> You always got my vids bruh. Will have vid on that in a few days.
> 
> The TENHZ p4 PRO is legit BTW  DMG, DM6 and the P4 pro are my 3 fave's really nice across the 3 steps. (Bass/mid/treb)



DM6 technically and overall better than P4 pro for something neutral sounding would you say ? I hope do touch upon it in your review. Love your brutal honestly btw. I wish more people would be okay with calling a spade a spade.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, i guess that he didn't wanted to self promote his video, but i will promote.



Tehnz pro on the league of DM6, wich was said to be "better" than b400 in audio 123 blog. 79$ on MD, this is what i call a good hype for a budget seeker like me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of MD. DMGs on MD again. They mention our thread here. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dmg-iem


----------



## jant71 (Sep 29, 2018)

Found this little player on ebay and decided I would be the guinea pig for it's since I have a use for a clip style sports player...






Interesting and seems great for run or ball playing regardless of the weather. It's just plain cheap($20-ish for 8gb, $30 for 16GB) so not afraid to expose it but it seems to be water resistant and the fast charge is pretty nuts at 5 minutes for 6 hours, 20 minutes for 38 hours. BT is 4.2 but you really don't need it being 1.5 x 1.46 x .39 inches. Still nice to have when you want to cut the cord esp. when it is time to bundle up. Searched for more images and found the clip is snap on and can be removed. Best part for me about a small clip player is the little volume knob right on the front flanked by the RW and FF buttons. Power button is on the top and separate as is the jack so phones plugged in won't make buttons tough to press...




Seems great for those left side chest pockets I have on a few jackets and hoodies as well as on the belt.

Some mumbo jumbo about the SQ and power...




but not expecting too much from something so small that can run for 38 hours. Just has to work as it should, be easy to use, and sound good enough. It does play WAV, FLAC, MP3 and all that...

SPECS:
Size / Weight: Size 3.8cm * 3.7cm * 1cm/1.50*1.46*0.39in
Body weight:about 36g
Memory: 8G
Display: 1.2-inch OLED color display
Resolution: 800*480
Music format: MP3, WMA, wav, ape, flac
Bluetooth: Bluetooth version 4.2; it can connect Bluetooth headset, stereo, car audio.
Play time: 38 hours continuous music playback, standby 15 days
EQ sound effects: normal, rock, funk
Lyrics format: LRC
E-book: txt lrc
FM radio: 87.5MHz-108MHZ/76MHz-90MHz
Recording format: WAV
Frequency range: 20HZ-20KHz
Signal to noise ratio: greater than or equal to 90db
Headphone output: stereo channel output
Menu language, English, Korean, Japanese

We'll see when it come if it does make a tiny and versatile little beast to use outdoors and for exercise. Time to sweep up those leaves soon enough and should be something to match up with my incoming **** PT25 that just made it through customs. Player >>> FiiO shortcord MMCX(40CM) >>> PT25 seems a good set-up.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just checked out HBBs open boxing of the TenHz P4 pro. Excited to hear those.   

MD need to redrop these too.


----------



## gazzington

So DMG or secret gardens?


----------



## galangerz

thebigredpolos said:


> What's this?  TFZ has finally released a headphone without a dynamic driver?  Secret Garden 3.  https://penonaudio.com/tfz-secret-garden-3.html


check HBB's review.


----------



## jant71

^HBB did Secret Garden not Secret Garden 3.


----------



## demo-to (Sep 29, 2018)

Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.

My early impressions:

According to the FR graphs on the box both tunings are identical, but I hear differences - I assume mainly caused by differences in the fit.

Both tend to reproduce the flat reference tuning as per graph. Both are musical though.

Built: Pro > P4
Fit: P4 > Pro, at least for me. P4 covers everything and they dig deeper
Tonality: P4 > Pro, because of the deeper insertion the P4 have the darker and for me more natural tone. Pro is reference leaner and lighter
Bass: P4 = Pro, P4 digs deeper and has more quantity, maybe due to the deeper insertion. A few dB north of neutral for my ears. Pro bass is more balanced out within the three sections. Sub bass experience is not overly given.
Mids: P4 > Pro, Pro mids are very prominent and appear kind of shouty to me and remind me a bit of the RE-400 or FLC8S mids while the P4 mids have the more natural sounding positioning.
Highs: P4 = Pro, Sparkling, reaches far
Staging: P4 > Pro, both have a wide stage, but Pro is far more intimate, while P4's voice position is better centered in the show
Details: both show loads
Refinement: I heard better with other IEM, but it is good for the price. E.g. the Pinnacle P1 cable helped both in this matter

- both sound crystal clear
- Cymbals sound realistic
- Male voices are more natural with the P4 and thinner with the Pro
- Pro sounds more reference, more neutral while P4 more lifelike

Price/performance ratio is outstanding. It's very early, but I like both but prefer the P4 ATM

Very quick comparison with my Rose Mini4 made me nervous. Appears to be a tough head to head to head race


----------



## galangerz

jant71 said:


> ^HBB did Secret Garden not Secret Garden 3.


WOOPS my mistake ignore that then!!


----------



## jant71 (Sep 29, 2018)

Lest we forget from whence we came...
ZA is still around:

"ZIRCO (ZIRCO)" is a series of inner ear stereo headphones that adopt high strength and high resonance frequency zirconia for the main housing, and reproduce delicate and rich high resolution sound sources more clearly.




Zirconia + aluminum body
M-DX 230 - ZN






Zirconia + aluminum body Ultra compact dynamic screwdriver
ZH-DX250-ZP

* ZIRCO PEZZO *
Hi-Res zirconia
*Adopted zirconia housing with high resonance frequency *
Zirconia has a higher resonance frequency compared to a housing such as resin used for general earphone, and the influence of unnecessary resonance vibration on the sound source is greatly reduced. This makes it possible to transmit clear sounds and reproduce delicate and plentiful high resolution sound sources without leaving anything. The deep shine of jet black also glitteringly reflects the streamlined body line. The driver is equipped with a high-resolution dynamic driver with its own tuning. We tuned the ultra compact dynamic driver to the optimum spec for the zirconia housing, and will play the high res sound all the way from a luxurious glossy body.





Zirconia + Aluminum
Adopted zirconia and machined aluminum in the housing. Zirconia with a high resonance frequency is greatly reduced the influence of unnecessary resonance vibration on the sound source, which makes it possible to transmit clear sound and reproduce delicate and plentiful high resolution sound sources.

Ultra compact dynamic driver
The newly developed "ultra compact dynamic driver" reproduces the high-resolution sound source faithfully and abundantly from the deep bass to the transparent feeling high tone sound.





Improvement of right-and-left discrimination by "L - marker"
"L-marker" is adopted to make it possible to distinguish left and right of zero minimal and symmetrical housing design. "L - marker" is attached to the cord under the left side housing, and right and left identification is possible without visual confirmation.

New straight plug
Circle line applied to the surface of the aluminum cover plug smoothly supports insertion and removal of the output terminal smoothly without stress.

Use newly developed parallel code
Newly developed and adopted left and right independent OFC (oxygen free copper) parallel code. It enables transmission of pure sound source with less transmission loss, while also providing flexibility and durability.

* Product Specifications *
* Model * Dynamic type
* plug * φ3.5 mm gold-plated stereo mini plug [Straight type]
* code * OFC code 1.2 m
* mass * 5.2 g (excluding cord)
* Output sound pressure level * 101 dB / 1 mW
* Playback frequency band * 8 Hz to 70,000 Hz
* Maximum input * 150 mW * IEC (International Electrotechnical Commission) standard
* Impedance * 16 Ω
* accessories * Silicon earpiece: 2 each of S, M and L


Perhaps the Pezzo is a microdriver worthy of b9scramblers attention


----------



## HungryPanda

jant71 said:


> Lest we forget from whence we came...
> ZA is still around:
> 
> "ZIRCO (ZIRCO)" is a series of inner ear stereo headphones that adopt high strength and high resonance frequency zirconia for the main housing, and reproduce delicate and rich high resolution sound sources more clearly.
> ...


 Looks good I still love my Carbo Tenore


----------



## activatorfly

jant71 said:


> Found this little player on ebay and decided I would be the guinea pig for it's since I have a use for a clip style sports player...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm listening to PT25 now - burning them in since Tuesday. Does the player play & record FM radio in stereo? - they're usually mono only....


----------



## activatorfly

demo-to said:


> Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.
> 
> My early impressions:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been trying to decide on which pair to order..all day!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> I have a great disappointment with BGVP, wich is ds1. A hype i myself helped to create and share. Sorry, lol. Now, with more experience i can see that these are nothing special AT ALL. @Dsnuts  was one of the few who has said that the ds1s are actually not that good. So I am trusting on him, and i will be certainly looking further to this thread. Let's see what you guys can tell us about the DMG promisse. I am trusting the bad guy good audio because his views on iems seems very coherent with what I hear and read from personal trust sources.


I remember your statement on the thread..but the most initial DS1 were only good, after that, it got weird in tuning. One was bassy(well that was still okay) and other was shouty(which bgvp sold as tn forum version) after some time


----------



## thejoker13

gazzington said:


> So DMG or secret gardens?


The secret gardens are in a league above in my opinion. The secret garden easily justify the price difference between the 2. They both are on the more fun side of the sound spectrum, but the secret garden is a tier or 2 above in nearly every sound and technical measure.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Disagree completely.

Bass is elevated in SG more so than DMG
Mids are more recessed on SG which combined with elevated bass makes the SG mids harder to catch on subtle mid centric music passages like piano,vocals,etc
Treble is more emphasized on SG creating mose sense of "V"

SG is in another league?  I usually avoid this since it's all opinion but another league?  No , I submit my differing view just for the record and folks who are not on Head-Fi but read this thread.


----------



## thejoker13

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Disagree completely.
> 
> Bass is elevated in SG more so than DMG
> Mids are more recessed on SG which combined with elevated bass makes the SG mids harder to catch on subtle mid centric music passages like piano,vocals,etc
> ...


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 29, 2018)

I've also read alot of differing opinions on the DMG's. Who knows if it's quality control issues, or what it is, but I am a vocal music lover and mids are huge to me, and my pair of DMG's are one of the more V shaped pairs that I personally own.

EDIT- 
I feel I should clarify  more into what I meant by saying that the Secret Gardens are in another league than the DMG's. I don't want people getting hung up on V shaped, L shaped etc, etc. I'm talking strictly quality of tone. The Secret Garden's are smoother with ZERO sibilance in the mids and highs, while the DMG's are thinner and brighter sounding and way quicker to reveal sibilance if the track is mastered as such. I just find them on different levels of refinement, and I feel most people pay extra for refinement and the extra is justified for the Secret Gardens.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

The treble on SG are notable and STRONG Not an "L" at all
Another league, ?
Easily justifies price diff?
If there were variable QC between units of both since my SG are fun and lively and clearly "V" shaped and not like yours then telling an online community of mostly strangers that "A"'s price  is easily justifiable is playing loose with others money as at least one of "A" and "B" have QC variables. Apparently both do.

I disagree with you and your pronouncements and will ignore from now on to keep the thread free of this kind of back and forth.

Whatever makes you happy is good. So in the end, good for you, happiness that is.


----------



## kova4a

If anyone is still interested in vsonic https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vsonic-gr07-impressions-thread.552132/page-530#post-14512329


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 29, 2018)

You guys both got it wrong. My EP35 is summit fi and only cost $23. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep35.23315/reviews#review-20947. Better than earphones costing 1000X as much!  Well that is with a copper cable and different tips.

In all cereal. That saying we all hear differently. This is so true. In the end not everyone will hear just like how I hear a specific earphone. I find that if one of you fellas that review a phone has got 70% of what your describing on them that I hear in the same phone. Hey that is close enough to how I am hearing it.

Music bias and sound profile preference plays a big part on how a person hears and values a phone. I just accept the fact that some guys don't like certain type of sound that I like myself..What constitutes better is as always in ones opinion remember that when reading impressions and reviews.


----------



## tomscy2000

Secret Garden is bassy, moreso than the DMG. Mids and vocals on the SG will come off as more prominent for non-bassy musical sequences, but will be overwhelmed by the prodigious bass. Both will have their pros/cons. SG has a more orthodox FR, seen in many OEM type tunings.


----------



## DarkZenith

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I remember your statement on the thread..but the most initial DS1 were only good, after that, it got weird in tuning. One was bassy(well that was still okay) and other was shouty(which bgvp sold as tn forum version) after some time


It's the other way around : on Penon, the "TN forum" (which is the V1) is the bassy version and "Black DS1" (= V2) the strident one... And for me it's still the best bang for the buck under $50 (just behind the HifiWalker A7 Plus) and my IEMs on the go.


----------



## Carlsan (Sep 30, 2018)

Top 5 Chi-Fi September 2018 
from Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews


DM6 - https://goo.gl/LpykXa 
P4 PRO - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...
DMG  - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod... 
OS V3- PENON 
Toneking T88 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TONEK...


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 30, 2018)

@DarkZenith can you provide the source you were using with the bgvp ds1 v1 and another note @Hawaiibadboy any cheap daps you are suggesting which can go with bgvp dmg thanks a lot


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> @DarkZenith can you provide the source you were using with the bgvp ds1 v1


FiiO X5 III, Pioneer XDP-300R, Shanling M3s, A&K Kann.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

demo-to said:


> Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.
> 
> My early impressions:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent comparison. I Saw HBB's Tenhz P4 Pro unboxing and wanted to check this one out. Saw Audbos P4 for $80 on AE (looks like clearance price) and ordered it after reading your comparison. 

Don't care about the resin shell vs plastic shell. P4 did seem to have a longer nozzle (like 64 audio iems) than Pro, which helps greatly with spinfit tips. I hate these shorter nozzles of most chi-fi iems, even large tips are not large enough for a proper seal with shallow fit.


----------



## activatorfly

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks for the excellent comparison. I Saw HBB's Tenhz P4 Pro unboxing and wanted to check this one out. Saw Audbos P4 for $80 on AE (looks like clearance price) and ordered it after reading your comparison.
> 
> Don't care about the resin shell vs plastic shell. P4 did seem to have a longer nozzle (like 64 audio iems) than Pro, which helps greatly with spinfit tips. I hate these shorter nozzles of most chi-fi iems, even large tips are not large enough for a proper seal with shallow fit.


My thoughts exactly! ....ordered P4 last night - There'll obviously be less ear protrusion with the Pro - but the P4 seems to (more importantly) provide a better seal....


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

B9Scrambler said:


> These have some seriously punchy bass. Jeepers.



Are you going to review this IEM?


----------



## B9Scrambler

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Are you going to review this IEM?



Yup. Review has to be up sometime the week of Oct 8 so you'll see it soon.


----------



## scottanz

The Ostry KC06A have been my all time favorite, I bought the Ostry KC09 expecting a upgrade to it but its kind of a different beast...
Long time lurker here but have been following Chi-fi since the Havi/Ostry/Vsonic days and the Havi B3's are another of my favorite, unfortunately the housing cracked like many others have faced.

Could any KC06A owners provide a recommendation on an upgrade the KC06A?
And what would you classify the sound signature of the KC06A as?


----------



## demo-to

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks for the excellent comparison. I Saw HBB's Tenhz P4 Pro unboxing and wanted to check this one out. Saw Audbos P4 for $80 on AE (looks like clearance price) and ordered it after reading your comparison.
> 
> Don't care about the resin shell vs plastic shell. P4 did seem to have a longer nozzle (like 64 audio iems) than Pro, which helps greatly with spinfit tips. I hate these shorter nozzles of most chi-fi iems, even large tips are not large enough for a proper seal with shallow fit.


Actually, I am about to order a second pair. 70€! Steel imo


----------



## Dsnuts

The driver wars continues. Must be a new record for how many BAs you can stuff in a shell. Lol hows about 21!!







This design is actually brilliant. If you end up with 2-5 BA fails. How you gonna know?






$1360 bux get you 21 divers!!


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> The driver wars continues. Must be a new record for how many BAs you can stuff in a shell. Lol hows about 21!!
> This design is actually brilliant. If you end up with 2-5 BA fails. How you gonna know?
> $1360 bux get you 21 divers!!


Insane!.....BA Wars!  - I agree you probably wouldn't know if half of them were dummies! (10-12 is the optimum number imo.....)


----------



## cocolinho

ridiculous. I don't see the point really.


----------



## Dsnuts

With 21 BAs. If that has roll off I would want my money back. Lol.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> With 21 BAs. If that has roll off I would want my money back. Lol.


Totally! - that kinda money gets you a flagship OLED TV!


----------



## Lurk650

21 drivers per side? Its not an even number so can't be total, right?


----------



## Mr Trev

That's always been a head-scratcher for me with these iems that have an absurd number of drivers… how do you even know if they all work?


----------



## Dsnuts

Lurk650 said:


> 21 drivers per side? Its not an even number so can't be total, right?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9618-49f8-9b1e-a5c437c21fb1&priceBeautifyAB=0
That would be 42 total BAs. Lol


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9618-49f8-9b1e-a5c437c21fb1&priceBeautifyAB=0
> That would be 42 total BAs. Lol


Lol wow. Probably sounds terrible.


----------



## activatorfly

Lurk650 said:


> Lol wow. Probably sounds terrible.





Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9618-49f8-9b1e-a5c437c21fb1&priceBeautifyAB=0
> That would be 42 total BAs. Lol


By ordering P4 - I just saved $1275...lol


----------



## MDH12AX7

One more very happy  BGVP DMG owner! These are great! Love the sound on the balanced output of my Hiby R3. My impressions are much like @B9Scrabler described. The stock cable is nice but I installed a balanced cable. I am using the blue balanced filters. The fit is great and stays put without needing to be adjusted constantly. Plus they look amazing!


----------



## MDH12AX7




----------



## Toshu

MDH12AX7 said:


> One more very happy  BGVP DMG owner! These are great! Love the sound on the balanced output of my Hiby R3. My impressions are much like @B9Scrabler described. The stock cable is nice but I installed a balanced cable. I am using the blue balanced filters. The fit is great and stays put without needing to be adjusted constantly. Plus they look amazing!


Where did you buy yours and also the nice looking cable??


----------



## david8613 (Oct 2, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> The secret gardens are in a league above in my opinion. The secret garden easily justify the price difference between the 2. They both are on the more fun side of the sound spectrum, but the secret garden is a tier or 2 above in nearly every sound and technical measure.




Really? I had a little trouble with my dmg at first. The stock tips did not work for me even though it felt like I had a good seal. I wasn't getting the bass everyone was talking about and treble region was hot, too foward for me, I did not understand why people liked this iem so much. I tried some sony tips I had, bass was a little better but not as strong as I would like and the highs were still too strong. I was beginning to think I am treble sensitive or BA tech is not for me. I then put some spinfit cp100z tips, that was the ticket! Bass is thicker, fuller and highs are now nice and tamed. I am enjoying the dmg much more now. I am still testing them though. HBB did a good job with this rec. It is a very good, clear sounding iem with nothing really bad to complain about except they should have included a nice balanced cable.

What is it about the secret garden that you liked over the bgvp dmg?


----------



## MDH12AX7

Toshu said:


> Where did you buy yours and also the nice looking cable??


Got them both from Amazon. Had several gift cards saved up. DMG is from the seller Linsoul and the cable is from a seller called Better. Thanks.


----------



## earplug

MDH12AX7 said:


> One more very happy  BGVP DMG owner! These are great! Love the sound on the balanced output of my Hiby R3. My impressions are much like @B9Scrabler described. The stock cable is nice but I installed a balanced cable. I am using the blue balanced filters. The fit is great and stays put without needing to be adjusted constantly. Plus they look amazing!




How's the noise isolation? I've read that it was just average.


----------



## phthora

crabdog said:


> I kept thinking to myself "Please stop calling them earbuds."





phthora said:


> Haha! Me too! There are a couple of things that will make me immediately disregard a review. That is one of them.
> 
> Another is when the review marvels at the price and says something like, "So, what do _ONE HUNDRED DOLLAR_ earphones sound like?" Whatever the price is, pretty much tells me that they don't have much audio experience.



And here's both! Dear god....


----------



## MDH12AX7

earplug said:


> How's the noise isolation? I've read that it was just average.


I think it's ok, but I never use mine anywhere but home and office. It's at least on par with most of my other iems.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> The driver wars continues. Must be a new record for how many BAs you can stuff in a shell. Lol hows about 21!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um, are we having short term memory loss? because pretty sure this thing was brought up like months ago. CTZ-42, they recently revamped their official taobao store so some of their products have FR graphs and cleaner specs listing (also some newer entry level products).


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember it was mentioned but no pics of the actual unit till now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2018)

Guys that want to snap up on one of them 4 n1 cables. These seems to be a good alternative I just found on aliexpress.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.46.62c05026bPJXff

Newer 8 core spc cable from lunashops. Great price on these for guys that want an 8 core 2 pin for your Finschis. .





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.52.62c05026303eeA


----------



## thejoker13

david8613 said:


> Really? I had a little trouble with my dmg at first. The stock tips did not work for me even though it filt like I had a good seal. I wasn't getting the bass everyone was talking about and treble region was hot, too foward for me, I did not understand why people liked this iem. I tried some sony tips I had, bass was better not as strong I would like and highs were still too strong. I was beginning to think I am treble sensitive or BA tech is not for me. I then put some spinfit cp100z tips, that was the ticket! Bass is thicker, fuller and highs are now nice and tamed. I am enjoying the dmg much more now. I am still testing them though. HBB did a good job with this rec. It is a very good, clear sounding iem with nothing really bad to complain about.
> 
> What is it about the secret garden that you liked over the bgvp dmg?


I'll do my best to clarify what I was trying to say about my opinions on the DMG and secret garden. First off, I wasn't trying to infer that the DMG was a bad own and not worth buying. I just personally feel the secret garden is a better own and is worth the price difference. I'll try to explain a little better as to what those differences are. I believe alot of hbb's and my different opinions may come down to preferences in tuning and volume. I listen to my iem's at a lower volume than some people and I feel that alone may be why he and I don't see eye to eye exactly on these iem's. At a lower volume, the Secret Garden are better balanced, with fuller mids and detailed treble. At lower volumes the DMG are more V shaped with thinner mids. I am a vocal music lover, so mids are HUGE to me. Now if you turn up the secret garden to a higher volume, you do begin to lose the balance and get hotter treble and more bass, making them more V shaped. For my listening level, the secret garden tick more of my personal boxes and give me more enjoyment, but as always your mileage may vary. I do think the DMG are good with bassier music and are worth their asking price, but for me, i'd rather get the Secret Garden's as I consider them an upgrade in nearly every way. I feel that if someone is a basshead, or a high volume listener than the DMG may suit them better.


----------



## david8613 (Oct 2, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I'll do my best to clarify what I was trying to say about my opinions on the DMG and secret garden. First off, I wasn't trying to infer that the DMG was a bad own and not worth buying. I just personally feel the secret garden is a better own and is worth the price difference. I'll try to explain a little better as to what those differences are. I believe alot of hbb's and my different opinions may come down to preferences in tuning and volume. I listen to my iem's at a lower volume than some people and I feel that alone may be why he and I don't see eye to eye exactly on these iem's. At a lower volume, the Secret Garden are better balanced, with fuller mids and detailed treble. At lower volumes the DMG are more V shaped with thinner mids. I am a vocal music lover, so mids are HUGE to me. Now if you turn up the secret garden to a higher volume, you do begin to lose the balance and get hotter treble and more bass, making them more V shaped. For my listening level, the secret garden tick more of my personal boxes and give me more enjoyment, but as always your mileage may vary. I do think the DMG are good with bassier music and are worth their asking price, but for me, i'd rather get the Secret Garden's as I consider them an upgrade in nearly every way. I feel that if someone is a basshead, or a high volume listener than the DMG may suit them better.




makes sense, i think you are on to something, I have noticed some iems, headphones, truewireless sound better louder, some sound better lower. for example my sony wh1000x m2 don't sound that great in low volume, louder much better. I never tried the secret garden but I am curious.

Out of curiosity I tried my bgvp dmg with my Nintendo switch playing Zelda last night, WOW! AMAZING! Sounds were coming from very single direction, birds, wolves, water, boulders, foot stomps, all sounded so good and natural on the dmg. Especially the rain, you can hear every single droplet landing separately! usually rain sounds like just simple white noise with other head sets. I think its the balanced armatures making that effect. The dmg even jumped scared me a couple of times while playing, this should not happen with a game I have been playing for the past year! this iem is a keeper, I am glad I figured out which tips worked best with these, I was very close to selling them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Havent tried mine with gaming but I can see how the DMG will do well with gaming. Has good imaging and enough bass for emersion. Will have to try it on the new Tomb Raider I just got.


----------



## fljoe

Just picked the DMG up from amazon .... will get to me tomorrow ... any decent < $50 balanced 2.5mm cables that anyone can recommend. I have a Onkyo DP-X1 and wanted to try out the balanced port. Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

If you want quick delievery you can try something like this. https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Plate...3769&sr=8-19&keywords=mmcx+balanced+cable+2.5

You can generally find these cables on Aliepress for cheaper but it will take up to 3weeks to get to you.


----------



## david8613

Dsnuts said:


> If you want quick delievery you can try something like this. https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Plate...3769&sr=8-19&keywords=mmcx+balanced+cable+2.5
> 
> You can generally find these cables on Aliepress for cheaper but it will take up to 3weeks to get to you.



this is good, I need this as the dmg came with 3.5 cable. whats the difference between the 6 and 8 cores, and silver? I don't know newbie here, I would like to get something good, but not blow budget, I see some cable prices OMG!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2018)

I get cables that have the 2.5mm balanced out since my sources all do balanced out.  I just use a 2.5mm female to a 3.5mm male adapter to use the same cable in single ended mode if I want to use one of my amps that dont have balanced out. As for the cores. I like 8 cores, has the right amount of thickness to the cable and looks beefier vs the 4 core variety. Does an 8 core sound beter than a 4 core? Probably not. Materials add to the cost. The connectors based on materials can also add to the cost. If you shop on amazon ebay and especially Aliexpress. There are too many cables to metion. For the most part cables bought unseen on alixpress are good. I have yet to run into an absolute fail on cables.

General rule of thumb for me is that I try not to buy cables that actually cost more than the earphones themselves. An 8 core Silver Plated Copper wire is a good place to start and it goes up from there depending on where and what material. I recently bought a 4 core silver cable to use with my NK10 and even though a pure silver cable actually cost more than an SPC or copper cable. For me it is worth it.






If your new to the cables and or earphones in general I would start with the included cable the phones come with. I like the stock cable that the DMGs have It also is an SPC cable.. It is better than what most manufacturers provide. If you need a cable to go balanced. Don't need to spend a lot on cables. If your willing to wait a bit. Getting them off of Aliexpress is the best way to go since they are cheaper. Especailly if you use their coupons.

Something like this from niceHCK only cost $25-$30. I would try something like this first.






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...2060-4776-83fa-8a138521ffcd&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## drbluenewmexico

activatorfly said:


> By ordering P4 - I just saved $1275...lol


Good move!!! i may do the same, since they are HBB green checked!


----------



## H T T

B9Scrambler said:


> Yup. Review has to be up sometime the week of Oct 8 so you'll see it soon.



I wish CEE TEE would have test units out earlier for the more financially reserved. CEE TEE is a great don't get me wrong.


----------



## B9Scrambler

H T T said:


> I wish CEE TEE would have test units out earlier for the more financially reserved. CEE TEE is a great don't get me wrong.



That would have been cool but I'm guessing they didn't have many to go around. Still, those who blind bought are going to be in for a treat imo. It's a nice listen and beautifully built too. Might try to arrange a tour or something for NA Head-fi'ers after I'm done the review.


----------



## MDH12AX7

fljoe said:


> Just picked the DMG up from amazon .... will get to me tomorrow ... any decent < $50 balanced 2.5mm cables that anyone can recommend. I have a Onkyo DP-X1 and wanted to try out the balanced port. Thanks!


If you like shopping on Amazon, this balanced cable is nice with my DMGs. 

Better Upgraded Silver Plate... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GRRCTNH?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## jant71 (Oct 2, 2018)

The first of the new Senns are here. The cheap one... https://en-us.sennheiser.com/ie40pro
Not till early 2019 for the two big boys, IE400 Pro and IE500 Pro.


----------



## Trapok (Oct 3, 2018)

[QUOTE="
...






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...2060-4776-83fa-8a138521ffcd&priceBeautifyAB=0[/QUOTE]
I have this one, i bought it to use  with the ES100 + (BQEYZ KC2 or KZ ED16) and i m really happy with it


----------



## tomscy2000

jant71 said:


> The first of the new Senns are here. The cheap one... Not till early 2019 for the two big boys, IE400 Pro and IE500 Pro.



About time. Sennheiser, perhaps more than any other established audio company, has the know-how and history to cater to the professional crowd.


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 4, 2018)

Spent the past week and half with my M5-1D from Adv Sound. All in all. Worth the $360 (10% off first order).

The Beryllium single DD puts out a smooth and coherent sound. Tight bass with good extension, no boost or hump at all. Highs are present but not prominent, so you don't get sharpness or fatigue. The only peak you have is 2K-5K and this allows the mids to really shine, perfect for mid lovers/vocal heads. The detail in the mid-range allows you to get lost in the music. I was hearing things in songs I hadn't heard before which was pretty surprising.

Its not super airy but it's airy enough IMO. Stage isn't super wide, can extend just past my ears but it has great depth to it. Imaging is done well. This has become my favorite in ear. It's a balanced sound with mid-range emphasis thanks in the part to the highs and lows not being boosted.

Using a balanced cable fed into my ES100 using LDAC and source is my Note 9. Tip rolled a ton and have settled on Small Wide Symbios

EDIT: Finding success with Black KZ Star Tips as well. Also, Auvio Large.


----------



## Lurk650

Posted non ChiFi and broke the thread lolol


----------



## superuser1

Let me add to it... anyone heard about the Surface HPs from Microsoft?


----------



## Zerohour88

Lurk650 said:


> Posted non ChiFi and broke the thread lolol



everyone on holiday/burnt-out maybe?

I know I'm keeping all my excitement for the upcoming 11.11 sale since the ADV GT-R indiegogo failed to reach their goals (pity, really wanted that one to replace my SHP9500)


----------



## Lurk650

Zerohour88 said:


> everyone on holiday/burnt-out maybe?
> 
> I know I'm keeping all my excitement for the upcoming 11.11 sale since the ADV GT-R indiegogo failed to reach their goals (pity, really wanted that one to replace my SHP9500)


Now that I have the M5-1D I really wish the GT-R came to fruition. They know what they are doing when it comes to tuning.


----------



## zeppu08

My first time ordering in aliexpress, whos your go to seller in ali? Can share your experiences ? Thanks!


----------



## paulindss

AK AUDIO STORE, NICEHCK, DD AUDIO STORE. 

You can shop blindly on them.


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 22, 2018)

My review of the NICEHCK EP35 is up.


----------



## rayliam80

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the NICEHCK EP35 is up.



I'm happy to see someone review a set of IEMs using triple flange tips. They're usually my first tip to roll after hearing stock tips.


----------



## Dsnuts

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the NICEHCK EP35 is up.



I am surprised there is not more of upper treble lift on your graph. It might have to do with that shape of the nozzle and how the tip sits on the nozzle.  While tip rolling I was having a tough time with the tips themselves actually fitting correct. Your reviews pretty much mirrors mine but that upper treble was glaring to me but way better with a better tip. 

These are worth getting for $23. Anyone wants something new to play with.


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> Now that I have the M5-1D I really wish the GT-R came to fruition. They know what they are doing when it comes to tuning.



Yeah, me too. I was really disappointed when they didn't get enough backers for the project. From the sound of things they're not going to try to get any new foundings for it but focus on other projects instead.


----------



## darmanastartes

Dsnuts said:


> I am surprised there is not more of upper treble lift on your graph. It might have to do with that shape of the nozzle and how the tip sits on the nozzle.  While tip rolling I was having a tough time with the tips themselves actually fitting correct. Your reviews pretty much mirrors mine but that upper treble was glaring to me but way better with a better tip.
> 
> These are worth getting for $23. Anyone wants something new to play with.



I measure with foam tips, which might impact it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 4, 2018)

Foams will most definitely diffuse that upper treble. Tried complys but didnt do anythnig for the bass end for me so I went with my Sony MH1C tips. Which are the same tips I use on the PX as well.  I was getting hearing fatigue on them with stock tips. Couldnt listen to EDM at all. As you know already they sound great with the right tips though. Cleans up that treble too.  Wish NiceHCK would actually listen to their earphones to figure this sound before throwing in random tips. That SPC cable don't do anything for that bright sound either.


----------



## Dsnuts

So on a bit of a side note. I will hopefully attend RMAF this weekend. I hope to have more time with the higher end earphones this time around to figure out where I want to go next with that. Sony, Empire Ears to name a few. 

That Zeus drop on MD is intriguing and I read EE will have an older hand made Zeus model at the show for people to hear. Will be glad to hear those and figure out if I need those in my life. Will be excited to hear Sonys flagship IER-Z1R earphones. 

Will most definitely report if I get a chance to go this weekend.


----------



## slowpickr

@Dsnuts how are you liking the Finschi? I like it better than my FLC8S and LZ A4 (after finding the right tips).


----------



## Dsnuts

Got a new 2 pin silver cable I have been using on my NK10 but for the review I am writing I decided to take that off and go with the stock cable so I had a very nice pure 2 pin silver cable I have so I did what most guy would do in this situation. I threw it on the Finshis. They sound great. The sound signature reminds me of the old Sony MH1c but much more refined. Very addictive bass. smooth full mid section and crisp clean treble. Definitely one of the better sub $200 earphones I have bought.

I think they compete well with higher end earphones. Been using my W bored symbios with them. Sounds smooth and revealing at the same time. Love their musical presentation. The only issue I have is I get a bit of driver flex on the left ear piece but not a big deal. I haven't been listening to them much since I have been paying full attention to the NK10s for review. Will start them on my rotation soon enough.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> So on a bit of a side note. I will hopefully attend RMAF this weekend. I hope to have more time with the higher end earphones this time around to figure out where I want to go next with that. Sony, Empire Ears to name a few.
> 
> That Zeus drop on MD is intriguing and I read EE will have an older hand made Zeus model at the show for people to hear. Will be glad to hear those and figure out if I need those in my life. Will be excited to hear Sonys flagship IER-Z1R earphones.
> 
> Will most definitely report if I get a chance to go this weekend.



Adv Sound will be there. Not sure if they will have the 1D. Check it out if they do.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone willing to share a comparison in between DMG, DM6, Audbos P4, Oriolus Finschi and iBasso IT01?

Anybody has tried **** MT100 (planar + BA)? looks quite retro, but tech sounds great for the price.
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/****...FI-Earplhone-Monitor-IEM-Con/32921434433.html


----------



## zeppu08

paulindss said:


> AK AUDIO STORE, NICEHCK, DD AUDIO STORE.
> 
> You can shop blindly on them.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Got a new 2 pin silver cable I have been using on my NK10 but for the review I am writing I decided to take that off and go with the stock cable so I had a very nice pure 2 pin silver cable I have so I did what most guy would do in this situation. I threw it on the Finshis. They sound great. The sound signature reminds me of the old Sony MH1c but much more refined. Very addictive bass. smooth full mid section and crisp clean treble. Definitely one of the better sub $200 earphones I have bought.
> 
> I think they compete well with higher end earphones. Been using my W bored symbios with them. Sounds smooth and revealing at the same time. Love their musical presentation. The only issue I have is I get a bit of driver flex on the left ear piece but not a big deal. I haven't been listening to them much since I have been paying full attention to the NK10s for review. Will start them on my rotation soon enough.


I also get some driver flex during insertion.  Doesn't bother at all while playing songs.  I bought some cheap NuForce (NE-600 IIRC) one time that I had to return because the driver flex was so bad, the sound would be altered with head movement.


----------



## AudioObsession (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey, I just wanted to give some love to The ToneKing Audio Store on AliExpress.
https://toneking.aliexpress.com/store/3216145

After my very bad experience with HotFi during the August sale (they never sent them and AliExpress cancelled/refunded my order), so I decided to contact the ToneKing Audio Store and explaine how disappointing it was to miss out on the opportunity to get a set of T4.

Well, I am happy to say that ToneKing really went the extra distance to take care of me.
It's no wonder they have a perfect 100% feedback score on Ali.

Anyway, I have a nice Blue set of ToneKing T4 headed my way and I am very excited to receive them.
Thanks so much to @thejoker13 for all his PMs, impressions, and reviews.
Once I receive my T4 Earphones, I'll be sure to let you guys know my impressions.
I'm sure they will be great. I cant wait to get them.


----------



## DBaldock9

paulindss said:


> AK AUDIO STORE, NICEHCK, DD AUDIO STORE.
> 
> You can shop blindly on them.



I believe that first one is part of the banned group of vendor stores and brands.


----------



## GrandmaBae (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm trying to do some customization for DM6. But Penon Audio doesn't seem to have many options.
I googled it and BGVP Taiwan (facebook) + Thailand (Shopee) got a very wide variety for customization.
Aren't they from the same company BGVP? Why are they so different? 

Anyone knows any (cheap) customizable + (great)good neutral(could be slightly v-shaped) sounding with 4-5 BA/hybrid?


----------



## Zerohour88

GrandmaBae said:


> I'm trying to do some customization for DM6. But Penon Audio doesn't seem to have many options.
> I googled it and BGVP Taiwan (facebook) + Thailand (Shopee) got a very wide variety for customization.
> Aren't they from the same company BGVP? Why are they so different?
> 
> Anyone knows any (cheap) customizable + (great)good neutral(could be slightly v-shaped) sounding with 4-5 BA/hybrid?



yes, BGVP has lots of customization option for the DM6 (refer to their official taobao store below). You might have to directly contact Penon for the options

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1960248542.45.70a4296a6FnhDK&id=568314636965

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-1960248542.36.70a4296a6FnhDK&id=571041549109

Hisenior also make great customizable multi-BA IEMs on the cheap, like their B5+ or even the latest hybrid 1+6 below (you will also have to directly contact them or any seller that deals with Hisenior for customization options)

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.55475d17wcTOO4&id=566608121626


----------



## hakuzen

AudioObsession said:


> Hey, I just wanted to give some love to The ToneKing Audio Store on AliExpress.
> https://toneking.aliexpress.com/store/3216145
> 
> After my very bad experience with HotFi during the August sale (they never sent them and AliExpress cancelled/refunded my order), so I decided to contact the ToneKing Audio Store and explaine how disappointing it was to miss out on the opportunity to get a set of T4.
> ...


it's great you managed to get them, thanks to Toneking. congrats!

i've just received blue T4 from hotfi (ordered on August the 31st). extended processing time, because they never failed to me before. so i keep trusting them.
blue T4 are gorgeous. first impression is good neutrality, mid-focused, very detailed. enjoying vocals atm.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Disagree completely.
> 
> Bass is elevated in SG more so than DMG
> Mids are more recessed on SG which combined with elevated bass makes the SG mids harder to catch on subtle mid centric music passages like piano,vocals,etc
> ...


The secret gardens seem to have very mixed impressions. Also, I have just received the os v3 and really really like them but was hoping the secret gardens could offer something more. I'm after better vocals with more body and bigger soundstage, I can't stand thin or recessed vocals. Do you think the secret gardens will be much better for me or is it really similar sounding. I would very much appreciate it if you could compare them for me because I am really stuck on what to do. I want to spend my last big purchase wisely and don't want to buy high priced stuff that may dissapoint. Btw great content aswell!


----------



## AudioObsession (Oct 5, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> it's great you managed to get them, thanks to Toneking. congrats!
> 
> i've just received blue T4 from hotfi (ordered on August the 31st). extended processing time, because they never failed to me before. so i keep trusting them.
> blue T4 are gorgeous. first impression is good neutrality, mid-focused, very detailed. enjoying vocals atm.



Thanks man! 
Wow, so you finally got yours from HotFi?
Did they ever email you or answer any questions as to why they were so late?
I would have extended with them but they just ignored me.
Then when I posted about it on Head-Fi I started finding out this happened to quite a few others on here.
I have even heard that they've attacked people on here by way of PM, so I was glad my order was canceled.
I believe in giving people second chances, and would have gladly extended the delivery time or even re-ordered them, had they at least contacted me and let me know there was an issue.
Anyway, old history...

The guys at ToneKing Audio were very responsive and very kind, to the point of going beyond what they should have, so they are among my favorite Ali stores now (including Penon of course).

Well, I am VERY MUCH looking forward to my T4, although the only thing I'm slightly worried about is that they might be a bit bass anemic for my taste.
I imagine they will have much less BASS than my LZA4?
But keep in mind that my favorite signature is my TinAudio T2 and people say they "lack bass" yet I think they are just right.

Could you please compare the T4 bass with the TinAudio T2 and even the LZ-A4, if you've heard any of them?


----------



## Lurk650

Alright @crabdog, you are right. These Revonext RX8 are awesome for sub $30. Big BASS.


----------



## david8613

Hey I am enjoying my bdvp dmg very much, thanks to hbb. i want to ask this thread with the big sales day coming on 11/11/18, what iem should I be looking at and reading up on that might see a good discount on that special day? Looking for something a step or two above bgvp dmg.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 5, 2018)

AudioObsession said:


> Thanks man!
> Wow, so you finally got yours from HotFi?
> Did they ever email you or answer any questions as to why they were so late?
> I would have extended with them but they just ignored me.
> ...


when processing time was near to expire, sent him a message asking if he would like i extend the processing time. he answered me immediately: "Hello pls extend by 5 days thank you very much". did it, and had to extend it again 4 days later, without asking. guess he's been busy or had any kind of issue, but hasn't used it as an excuse, and shipped the T4 just before CND holidays. delivery has beaten every hit, ultra fast. so no complains at all. i'm happy 100% with the transaction.

i don't own LZ A4, but bet LZ A4 bass is huge (in quantity) compared to T4.
i've only managed to listen TinAudio T2 for 20 minutes days ago, and T4 for about 30 minutes now, so take with a ton of salt my comparison.
mid-bass quantity is comparable. not anemic at all. of course, if you jump from usual v-shaped bass bumped iems to this, you notice the drastic decrease in quantity (was listening to KZ AS10 when tried T4). to me the problem is not T2/T4 bass anemy, but others bumped bass.
sub-bass is louder in T4 than in T2 (unmodded, haven't tried to tap the vent yet). still trying to find a tune to check the lows extension. i'm listening now to Nine Inch Nails "I'm looking forward to joining you, finally" (The fragile, 1999). really nice sub-bass; this tune is unbearable to me with many iems. bass (and sub-bass) is there when is needed, and IMO, the right quantity and speed. even there is a natural rumble in sub-bass. Compared with T2, T4 bass is quite faster. now, listening Jamiroquai "Time won't wait". bass attack is fast, decay of guitar bass is short, but not too much, so it preserves natural texture and detail.
the transition from sub-bass to mid-bass and the to lower mids is silky smooth. this is not strange, because a unique type of BA (knowles DTEC-30265) is responsible of these frequencies.
if you are used to TinAudio T2, you won't miss any bass in Toneking T4.
anyway, i hope to measure both FR soon (with IEC-711 rig), to confirm these impressions.
it's a matter of preferred signatures. i prefer this flat neutral signature in bass, as start point, because it's frequent to find bass boosters in sources or EQ when you like it.
if you are going to eq boost bass, always remember to apply a general precut of same quantity (dBs) than the peak you are going to boost, to prevent undesired distortion/clipping.

edit: remembered one tune i use to check bass extension (sub-bass) and rumble. "Closer", by NIN. definitely t4 goes deep enough. the track also has some cymbals to check. my conclusion: you'll probably get more quantity, extension, bass with better texture with other similar iems, but this can't be considered anemic at all.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Nabillion_786 said:


> The secret gardens seem to have very mixed impressions. Also, I have just received the os v3 and really really like them but was hoping the secret gardens could offer something more. I'm after better vocals with more body and bigger soundstage, I can't stand thin or recessed vocals. Do you think the secret gardens will be much better for me or is it really similar sounding. I would very much appreciate it if you could compare them for me because I am really stuck on what to do. I want to spend my last big purchase wisely and don't want to buy high priced stuff that may dissapoint. Btw great content aswell!



I did a vid with OS V3 and BGVP's

I like the OS V3. I love the DMG and DM6 even more. The Secret Garden will not fix the part you want fixed as the OS V3 and SG share the same common weakness and that is a vocal presentation that is slightly back of the mix. Some folks are hobbiest and roll their sets weekly or monthly. If you wanna buy something for the longer term the DMG6. You quoted me so I am giving my opinion. Otherwise I stay out of the mix round here....for the most part 

DM6


----------



## drbluenewmexico

How does the P4Pro compare to those HBB and discoverers??


----------



## AudioObsession (Oct 5, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> when processing time was near to expire, sent him a message asking if he would like i extend the processing time. he answered me immediately: "Hello pls extend by 5 days thank you very much". did it, and had to extend it again 4 days later, without asking. guess he's been busy or had any kind of issue, but hasn't used it as an excuse, and shipped the T4 just before CND holidays. delivery has beaten every hit, ultra fast. so no complains at all. i'm happy 100% with the transaction.
> 
> i don't own LZ A4, but bet LZ A4 bass is huge (in quantity) compared to T4.
> i've only managed to listen TinAudio T2 for 20 minutes days ago, and T4 for about 30 minutes now, so take with a ton of salt my comparison.
> ...



Hmm, maybe something bad happened to them that caused  all these canceled orders.. Life happens, and I do understand this. I just wish they would have replied to my 1 and only short question.. I would have extended and/or even re-ordered.. But perhaps they just got caught up in a situation where things became very overwhelming.. Anyway, no more complaints about HotFi from me.

Wow! This is one of the better impression/comparisons I've read.. You should write reviews, you are good at this. I mean I know it is based on only 30 minutes of listening to the T4 and 20 on the T2 (days ago), but still; this is a very thorough and detailed response.
Thank you very much for this. It really means a lot to me. 

You have definitely revived my excitement for the T4.
I wanted a more clinical, faster, cleaner, (all BA) upgrade to the T2, and the T4 sounds like it's perfect for this job.
I believe @thejoker13 had similar words about the TinAudio T2 compared to the ToneKing T4...
Again, thanks for your very well explained comparison.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I did a vid with OS V3 and BGVP's
> 
> I like the OS V3. I love the DMG and DM6 even more. The Secret Garden will not fix the part you want fixed as the OS V3 and SG share the same common weakness and that is a vocal presentation that is slightly back of the mix. Some folks are hobbiest and roll their sets weekly or monthly. If you wanna buy something for the longer term the DMG6. You quoted me so I am giving my opinion. Otherwise I stay out of the mix round here....for the most part
> 
> DM6


Thanks a lot I really appreciate your reply. Just a little more info on what I like is really good bass with weighty, fast, attack. I have tried out other sets in the past which have forward vocals but sound a little bit anaemic in the bass and mids. Do you still think the dm6 will do the job for me or should I wait for a better option?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

drbluenewmexico said:


> How does the P4Pro compare to those HBB and discoverers??



P4 pro is very balanced nd the set I have does not react to bass eq input very well. It is a good set but has limited flexibility in bass and slight forward male vocals



Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks a lot I really appreciate your reply. Just a little more info on what I like is really good bass with weighty, fast, attack. I have tried out other sets in the past which have forward vocals but sound a little bit anaemic in the bass and mids. Do you still think the dm6 will do the job for me or should I wait for a better option?



The Dm6 sound neutral until the bass part of the track comes in and slams. DM6 hits harder than DMG and that makes little sense because...BA v.s D.D. but it does.

What better option? I have an open wallet and am looking and taking suggests and not finding a better option


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> P4 pro is very balanced nd the set I have does not react to bass eq input very well. It is a good set but has limited flexibility in bass and slight forward male vocals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I just don't like it when the impressions are very different. I like to get an iem which has consistent reviews or even similar. That way I know I'm pretty much safe. 

A couple of years back the ostry kc06a was rec'd by everyone and now they have a new one in the kc07 which is priced at the 200 dollar mark. If you ever got your hands on them it would be amazing as there have been no impressions of them anywhere.

Lastly, I really appreciate your help and am definitely interested in the dm6 now. Im just gonna wait around for a few more reviews to be confident. Someone else said the dm6 sound a bit dull and have a slightly recessed midrange lol. I hate it when this happens.


----------



## GrandmaBae

@Hawaiibadboy have you experienced fatigue from the DM6?


----------



## silverfishla

Hawaiibadboy said:


> P4 pro is very balanced nd the set I have does not react to bass eq input very well. It is a good set but has limited flexibility in bass and slight forward male vocals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your review on the DM6 and that made me seriously consider them...then I saw that they offered them in a beautiful looking transparent dark red and I pulled the trigger.  So if you ever had a doubt...yeah, you’re selling units. .


----------



## hakuzen

AudioObsession said:


> Hmm, maybe something bad happened to them that caused  all these canceled orders.. Life happens, and I do understand this. I just wish they would have replied to my 1 and only short question.. I would have extended and/or even re-ordered.. But perhaps they just got caught up in a situation where things became very overwhelming.. Anyway, no more complaints about HotFi from me.
> 
> Wow! This is one of the better impression/comparisons I've read.. You should write reviews, you are good at this. I mean I know it is based on only 30 minutes of listening to the T4 and 20 on the T2 (days ago), but still; this is a very thorough and detailed response.
> Thank you very much for this. It really means a lot to me.
> ...


thank you for the compliments =))
i was listening to T4 while writing and remembering the first impression of T2.. and not golden ears here precisely: remember to carry the bag of salt.
anyway, yours is in transit, so there was no risk of making a wrong suggestion; it has only contributed to make you salivate.. 
yep, you are right, @thejoker13 gave us the clues of t4, and find his comments very accurate. thanks, mate!
forgot to mention the gear used: rockboxed ibasso dx90, low gain, new toy 7n occ thick copper cable, kz grey (old) starlines, which provide better sealing than the new black version (softer) but irritate my ears after a couple of hours.
noticed strange clicks when pushing the left driver inside my ear (narrower canal than right's), like driver flex, if this was possible in a full closed shell without dynamic drivers.
and crackling when playing high compressed tracks (had to skip them), but also some other tracks. it's the first time i hear crackling with tracks of "1000 airplanes on the roof" by Philip Glass; ripped it myself using minimal compression, and don't think that Glass makes bad recordings, so worried a bit. will listen to t4 during next days.


----------



## hakuzen

silverfishla said:


> I saw your review on the DM6 and that made me seriously consider them...then I saw that they offered them in a beautiful looking transparent dark red and I pulled the trigger.  So if you ever had a doubt...yeah, you’re selling units. .


same here.. but i have the feeling we are going to feel very grateful to @Hawaiibadboy for this.
first added light purple one, but ended purchasing clear, probably influenced by his video


----------



## antdroid

I am hoping to try out the DM6 soon, debating whether to purchase it or not. Have the DMG now and it's fantastic. Trying to figure out to write a review without hyping it up too much  

Biggest flaws for it are the filters. Not super useful as they are all very subtle, and they get loose quickly. Otherwise, fantastic IEM for the price. Beats some of the IEMs I've owned that cost much more.


----------



## lucasbrea

antdroid said:


> I am hoping to try out the DM6 soon, debating whether to purchase it or not. Have the DMG now and it's fantastic. Trying to figure out to write a review without hyping it up too much
> 
> Biggest flaws for it are the filters. Not super useful as they are all very subtle, and they get loose quickly. Otherwise, fantastic IEM for the price. Beats some of the IEMs I've owned that cost much more.


witch filters do you recommend? I was thinking in getting the DMG myself.


----------



## antdroid (Oct 6, 2018)

lucasbrea said:


> witch filters do you recommend? I was thinking in getting the DMG myself.



I use the normal filter. Here's my MiniDSP EARS measurements if this helps:






Please note the graph Y Axis. I have zoomed it in significantly more than more FR curves so you can see the difference in filters. Each line is 2dB


----------



## lucasbrea

antdroid said:


> I use the normal filter. Here's my MiniDSP EARS measurements if this helps:


OK, thanks very much


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

Would anyone happen to know where I can get the BVGP DM6's quickly? I'm leaving the USA on Oct 17th and want to get them before I leave.


----------



## fuzzybabybunny

Is there a frequency response graph for the DM6?


----------



## crabdog

fuzzybabybunny said:


> Would anyone happen to know where I can get the BVGP DM6's quickly? I'm leaving the USA on Oct 17th and want to get them before I leave.


Your best bet would probably be Penon Audio.


----------



## abhijollyguy

fuzzybabybunny said:


> Is there a frequency response graph for the DM6?




 

Taken from their official store.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hawaiibadboy said:


> P4 pro is very balanced nd the set I have does not react to bass eq input very well. It is a good set but has limited flexibility in bass and slight forward male vocals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HBB- did you get the Advanced D3 Superbass yet?  properly amped it is a MONSTER iem, in a good way. looking forward to your
impressions of it!!!  not so much detail as the DMG, but club like sound, great tonality, and bass rivaling the old Aurisonics......keeps getting
better the more it is burned in also.......Some reports on head-fi that their more expensive multidriver iems are also really really good.


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> HBB- did you get the Advanced D3 Superbass yet?  properly amped it is a MONSTER iem, in a good way. looking forward to your
> impressions of it!!!  not so much detail as the DMG, but club like sound, great tonality, and bass rivaling the old Aurisonics......keeps getting
> better the more it is burned in also.......Some reports on head-fi that their more expensive multidriver iems are also really really good.


I havent seen anything about their M5 series besides my impressions of the M5-1D which is a single Beryllium driver


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Lurk650 said:


> I havent seen anything about their M5 series besides my impressions of the M5-1D which is a single Beryllium driver


Thanks for correcting me, i was referring to the M5-1D, which is a single Beryllium driver.


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks for correcting me, i was referring to the M5-1D, which is a single Beryllium driver.


Their M5-5D with 4 BAs added should be very nice. Adv is at RMAF so hopefully some impressions will be appear


----------



## Geared4me

fuzzybabybunny said:


> Would anyone happen to know where I can get the BVGP DM6's quickly? I'm leaving the USA on Oct 17th and want to get them before I leave.



I ordered the DM6 from Penon and it took exactly one week to get to me in Ohio.


----------



## DBaldock9

Geared4me said:


> I ordered the DM6 from Penon and it took exactly one week to get to me in Ohio.



Tomorrow, the Chinese vendors will be coming back to work, and having to deal with all of the backlog of a couple of weeks of Holiday time off.
I'd recommend that @fuzzybabybunny contact Penon (either on AliExpress or on their website), and specifically request expedited shipping / handling.

The BGVP DM6 is available on Amazon, but they appear to be shipping from China, since they're indicating a 3 - 7 week delivery time - https://smile.amazon.com/BGVP-DM6-Customized-Audiophiles-Detachable/dp/B07HH3W82C


----------



## activatorfly

Geared4me said:


> I ordered the DM6 from Penon and it took exactly one week to get to me in Ohio.


I'll be ordering mine next month!


----------



## tripside

Geared4me said:


> I ordered the DM6 from Penon and it took exactly one week to get to me in Ohio.


How do you like it so far?


----------



## jant71

drbluenewmexico said:


> HBB- did you get the Advanced D3 Superbass yet?  properly amped it is a MONSTER iem, in a good way. looking forward to your
> impressions of it!!!  not so much detail as the DMG, but club like sound, great tonality, and bass rivaling the old Aurisonics......keeps getting
> better the more it is burned in also.......Some reports on head-fi that their more expensive multidriver iems are also really really good.



With your previous taste, drblue, how come no Finschi??


----------



## Geared4me

tripside said:


> How do you like it so far?



I have only had them for a week so I am still in the honeymoon phase but they are crazy good, and not just for the price.


----------



## silverfishla

I’ll be getting my DM6 pair on Tuesday.  I’m excited to compare them to my IT-O3 IBasso and my Fidue A83, since they are in the same general price range (actually the DM6 was a lot cheaper with discounts).  So I’ve been listening up on these two so I can make a fair comparison.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> With your previous taste, drblue, how come no Finschi??



Jant71. I don't know about the Finishi 
Would u reccomend them to me?


----------



## jant71 (Oct 6, 2018)

drbluenewmexico said:


> Jant71. I don't know about the Finishi
> Would u reccomend them to me?



Yes. Yes I would. 
(couple drawbacks; perhaps very tip dependent and the cable may have slightly loose bass bass unamped and can be microphonic so chin slider may be of more use but depends on how ear guide portion and the ears get along. I don't get much microphonics but I also do use less sealing tips.)


----------



## demo-to

Had a week now with my Audbos P4 and I can claim it is probably the best IEM buy I ever did in terms of price performance ratio and maybe in general, too.

So engaging, so natural and balanced and crystal clear with plenty of details and good extension to both ends.

Important for the next ratings:
I EQed the P4 -2dB at 63Hz and -3dB at 125Hz and have to mention I run it with my Samsung S9 in Adapt Sound modus (means, the App did like measure out my hearing abilities and adapts the sound which results in a slight lift in the bass and highs I would bet if I hear the difference to normal modus)

It comes so close to my Rose Mini4 and shares most strengths and exceeds even in some.

The P4 is the slightly bolder and more engaging and natural of the two and end to end extension is better and also the room feeling.
If you'd consider the Mini4 as neutral, the P4 is about 2-3 dB north in bass and continue this further to the mids at least.

Think it comes down to personal preferences or moods which to pick if you have to...The more engaging P4 or the more "reasonable" neutral Mini4.
Moods, think this gonna be the descision maker which I will pick the next time.

If I would not expecting the Mini6 the next weeks (and the MT100) I would be simply done because both, P4 and Mini4 reproduce my music such like I would expect it to be in real, live in front of me, true to life.

Unbelievable, the Audbos P4 sells for only 70€ atm


----------



## peter123 (Oct 6, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Had a week now with my Audbos P4 and I can claim it is probably the best IEM buy I ever did in terms of price performance ratio and maybe in general, too.
> 
> So engaging, so natural and balanced and crystal clear with plenty of details and good extension to both ends.
> 
> ...



Nice impressions  thanks!

Would you still recommend them if I don't use EQ?

Edit: What worries me is that you EQ down the midbass. I'm usually quite sensitive for too much energy in this area.....


----------



## lucasbrea

demo-to said:


> Had a week now with my Audbos P4 and I can claim it is probably the best IEM buy I ever did in terms of price performance ratio and maybe in general, too.
> 
> So engaging, so natural and balanced and crystal clear with plenty of details and good extension to both ends.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, what  do you think about bass and sub bass in terms os quality and quantity??


----------



## demo-to

peter123 said:


> Nice impressions  thanks!
> 
> Would you still recommend them if I don't use EQ?


Hi Peter. I remember you stated somewhere you never EQ. 
Yes, it is still a save recommendation I can do. Especially considering I am most times considerable as a sort of slightly bass shy.


----------



## activatorfly (Oct 6, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> I’ll be getting my DM6 pair on Tuesday.  I’m excited to compare them to my IT-O3 IBasso and my Fidue A83, since they are in the same general price range (actually the DM6 was a lot cheaper with discounts).  So I’ve been listening up on these two so I can make a fair comparison.


You mean with voucher discounts??


----------



## demo-to (Oct 6, 2018)

lucasbrea said:


> Thanks for your feedback, what  do you think about bass and sub bass in terms os quality and quantity??


There is an "official" review of the Audbos P4 here at head.fi. I share most (except e.g. the P4 needs extra power or to be driven balanced) of the impressions made there. I encourage you to read this. Think this can answer all open questions best.
Quantity and quality sounds to my ears very good after EQing and still good unEQed


----------



## activatorfly

demo-to said:


> Hi Peter. I remember you stated somewhere you never EQ.
> Yes, it is still a save recommendation I can do. Especially considering I am most times considerable as a sort of slightly bass shy.


Apparently, they don't have much headroom for EQ'ing extra bass and sub bass - mine arrive soon so I'll post my findings.....


----------



## activatorfly

demo-to said:


> There is an "official" review of the Audbos P4 here at head.fi. I share most (except e.g. the P4 needs extra power or to be driven balanced) of the made impressions made there. I encourage you to read this. Think this can answer all open questions best.
> Quantity and quality sounds to my ears very good after EQing and still good unEQed


Reassuring to hear!


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> Yes. Yes I would.
> (couple drawbacks; perhaps very tip dependent and the cable may have slightly loose bass bass unamped and can be microphonic so chin slider may be of more use but depends on how ear guide portion and the ears get along. I don't get much microphonics but I also do use less sealing tips.)


I bought this cable and it works well with the Finschi. No microphonics and great quality.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07DW6MK9P


----------



## jant71

slowpickr said:


> I bought this cable and it works well with the Finschi. No microphonics and great quality.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07DW6MK9P



Or the black https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e_1?smid=A22T3INCQHCHO0&psc=1#customerReviews
$16.99 minus some points is pretty cheap. Any sound change noticed??


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> Or the black https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e_1?smid=A22T3INCQHCHO0&psc=1#customerReviews
> $16.99 minus some points is pretty cheap. Any sound change noticed??


I have the black one 2 pin on my M5-1D and red one mmcx for my It01, both 2.5. Great cables.


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> Or the black https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e_1?smid=A22T3INCQHCHO0&psc=1#customerReviews
> $16.99 minus some points is pretty cheap. Any sound change noticed??


Actually, I only tried the stock cable once out of the box. Then went straight to the balanced cable and haven't touched the other one since. So, I can't really comment. I can say the Finschi is awesome


----------



## jant71

Alright Got one. Man! Spent a whopping $23 on cables today. Also bought a short cord... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HN1474D/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
...to complete my little earbud rig:




+





+


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2018)

Today was a good day!

I am dizzy with too much high end audio. Head is spinning. Don't know where to start. I can say I got more out of today than any audiofest I have gone to before. Listening to the worlds top audio goods made me realize more than a few things.

 First stop of Fiios booth. Got to listen to their M9 and Their newer 4 BA FA7. These had a good sound to it and I found out you can get custom plates but unfortunately only in China. These had your typical Fiio bass boost with good stage a bit warmer in tone. Good detail and smooth treble. They did remind me a bit of the FH5 tuning. Fit is amazingly comfy. These shells are actually smaller than they look.

Got to try the Fiio M9. Dual Ak4490 dacs. Smaller sleek form factor. Had a good full bodied sound to it with decent stage but the player didn't stand out to me being anything special. I liked my Shanling M3s sound quality better.  It was what I was carrying around . I came prepared this time. My own player and more importantly I brought 2 of my earphones with my own tips. People were amazed by the DZ12 the way they looked. Had more than a few people ask about them. People on the JH booth were dissing on them since they were Chinese made. Lol. But more on that later.

Next to them is 64 audio. Which had their higher end stuff I will get back to later but next table was Campfire Audio. I have to admit I have been frequenting CA thread reading all the impressions of the newer Andromedas.
 Finally got to listen to these bad boys.These are extremely impressive especially given their price point. I know $1100 asking price is a lot but trust me on this when I say these were the best value per money on the entire showroom. I will get back to how these hung in there in sound vs the bigger boys on the block. More on this later.

Also got the hear the Atlas. CA don't mess around with that bass. They bring it on all their earphones. Similar to how Sony does. I notice everything they have includes bass in the mix the Atlas might be a bit too bassy for guys that like a more balanced sound. But that dynamic they got on the Atlas is no joke

Then there was Sennheiser. Got to hear both the HD660 and the new HD820 closed back.
 Both cans sounded outstanding out of their HDV820 amp.
Hate to say it but I fail to see how the HD820 is worth $2400. It sounds good enough. Wide stage, excellent imaging and detail. Reference level type sound but hecks to the no I wouldn't spend that much on these cans. I thought the new Fostex TH909 was better value for this level of SQ. HD660 sounded really good on the amp as well. Actually had the fuller mids vs the HD820 but the staging is not as good even though the HD660 is open vs the closed HD820. Sorry to say the HD58x seriously hangs with the HD660. Which was a surprise to me.

 I made the mistake of listening to these bad boys first. Before listening to their M7 and M9. Mistake as it pretty much ruined the M7 and M9 for me.

These are summit fi earphones from Sony. The IER-Z1R at $2300 MSRP is absolute authority with the type of 3D imaging and full bodied sound which is best described is like listening to floor speakers. These don't sound like earphones or even headphones. The dynamic range on these earphones are 2nd to none. For me easily the star of the show. Start saving your cash fellas these are for real. Substantial progress of Sony sound on these like you have never heard. I was more impressed with these than their flagship headphones Z1Rs. I hope these goes down to a more reasonable price. One to look out for. Oh by the way the fitment in my averaged sized ear was very comfy. Excellent design.

The M9 reminded me of Campfire Audios Andromedas. Similar staging the bass end is no joke on these new BA based Sony earphones the M9 sounds like it has a full on dynamic driver for the bass. Easily matching any dynamic performance. These have wide stage with a spacious sound. Excellent detail and imaging hearing these out of Sonys Flagship player the WM1Z. At $1500 these are definitely compelling.

The M7 is the most neutral tuning out of the 3 and these remind my of my old EX600 monitors. A bit rolled off on the treble but very great even balancing from treble to bass. A bit smooth with a slightly warm tonality. These sound good for the $799 MSRP.

Also got to hear the MDR-Z7M2.@ $899 price point. These are supposedly upgrade over the previous Z7s and I will have to trust the Sony rep when they told me it was a nice upgrade from the Sonics of the Z7.  Your gonna have to be a fan of bass to love these things or Sony sound in general. Warmest sounding of all the Sony phones I have heard these have a deep wide stage very full bodied sound. Treble is a bit on the reserved side but that is where the Z1R headphones comes into play.

Z1R is more refined than the Z7M2. Again bassy but stage is crazy good for a closed back. The spaciousness of the sound was awesome to hear on these. I can see how these are a love hate type of sound depending on your mood of the type of body in your sound you like. And body these have. To be honest I was more impressed with the IER-Z1R.

This is the section a lot of guys are probably waiting for. Empire Ears.
  I got to listen to their Phantoms and Legend X. Also this one is of particular interest to a lot of guys since it will be on MD for $1000. We are talking about the Zeus R and XiV. There is a switch on these that gives you 2 sound profiles. Goes from 8 crossovers in the R and XIV to 7.

14BA earphones don't come around too often so this earphones by itself was reason enough for me to travel to Can Jam to hear. The R sounded more balanced to me but the XIV which will is currently sold on MD has a mid forward signature but not as mid forward as I thought they would be. In fact the differences between the R and the XIV was not huge. It actually has a good bass end and good clean treble. The mids are outstanding on these and that is what the main focus it.  I took my time listening to these since these are definitely compelling at the $1000 price point. I will get back to what my verdict on these are a bit later. Lol.

The LX has crazy bass. I don't know how they did it but the bass does sound like subs. The tech is real on these. The mids and treble don't suffer due to the bass either. Guys that like them some high end bass will love these things. These have the closest signature to the IER-Z1R but what differentiated Sony's flagship and the Legend X. These don't have a great sound stage to my ears. It is adequate but the sound is almost too big for the stage they have. Which is a challenge for bigger bass earphones. Sony's IER-Z1R actually has the stage to pull off this sound signature better imo. In a head to head match. I would pick the Z1R. The Legend X has great imaging, sweet treble they sound spectacular for EDM. But it is the Sonys I would actually consider spending this amount of cash on. If they didn't exist. These do sound great for the type of sound they are going for.

Phantom has a sweet coloration to the mid range which makes them sound euphoric. Better balanced than the Legend X and that treble is clean clear and crisp. Detailed thick with a full bodied tone. Vocals come smooth and has some shimmer. With a fairly wide and deep stage. I was actually more impressed with the Phantom than the Legend X. Both earphones are definitely worthy of their price tag but at $1800. It is the phantom that had the better value imo. Bass heads would gush over the Legend X however. 

Another surprise of the show. Actually taking the 3rd spot in the earphones realm. 1st being Sony the In ear stage diver . Prophile 8!. Astounding earphones for the price of $1300. relatively cheaper considering what others are charging.  These darker ones on here. I got to listen to their prophile 8 it is called. Nice 8 BA eaprhones.  The 2nd best dynamics I of any earphones I have heard and is actually at the sound level very close to Tia fourte in sonics at less than half the price. These were probably my surprise of the show. I have never heard any of the earphones from this company but. I was very impressed with these earphones. These were made for stage performers but the tuning is fantastic on their prophile8 They call it s studio reference signature. Has 2 switches on the back plate of the earphones. When switched to the off setting the earphones have excellent balanced dynamic clean spacious sound. One switch is for treble enhancement and one for bass. Both switched on and you get a v signature. Bass turned on and they mimic the Legend X. lol. The sound has a very chiseled sound to it very defined notes. Wide with a deep stage. The detail on these earphone was on a similar level to earphones costing double. It was only Jerry Harvey's Layla that I thought outdid these in dynamics but otherwise. These are an outstanding value at $1300 asking price. 
 They make customs in all wood. Like this model. Stunning to look at. The prophile8 is an earphone I will most definitely consider for purchase.

Clear Tune Monitors.
 Got to hear both flagship models the Davinci 9 and 10. Number representing how many drivers on each side. The 9 goes for $2,000 and the 10 goes for $2,400. Similar to the EE pricing. Both earphones have a brighter tint to the sound due to well represented treble. The 9 had some splashy treble that I wasn't much of a fan of but that could have been due to my Spiral dots I was using. I know if a brighter tuned earphone has some extended treble the Spiral Dots can enhance this which is not good.

The 10 was more spacious than the 9 being their top end iem. Has some reference level detail and imaging with a slightly forward upper mid section. Female vocals sounded really good on these. Again don't know if it was my tip but the treble was a bit too forward for my liking. Otherwise both these have really good mids to them with a 3D sound scape. Cesar the owner of CTM was very cool to talk to.  Both these earphones had some good bass for BAs but some of the others I have heard at Can Jam did bass better than both of these for BA earphones. Including the Andromedas.

Next was 64 Audio. Always popular on Headfi. Couldn't wait to hear their earphones.
First was the U12. 12BAs which includes 1 tia driver. Tia is their proprietary driver tech they include on their earphones that is specific to these guys and these do sound incredible. Neutral with great imaging and timbre with a tight detailed bass end.. But. These sound almost identical to my NiceHCK DZ12. Almost identical. I thought I was listening to my DZ12. Lol. My DZ12 from NiceHCK cost $720. These cost $2000. Value is not good with this one.

Tia Fourte. A much more fuller in body, more dimensional than the U12. Large spacious sound. Deep full bass end that actually competes somewhat with the Legend X in bass. I was very surprised by these but for the cost. I would go IER-Z1R here yet again.


CL2 Planar from RHA!


Ya so I went in on this one with an open mind. For the most part the tech is really interesting. The size and shape of these are smallish but produce a BIG sound.
I commend RHA for coming up with these. I think more advancement is needed for different tech on earphones and it is always interesting to hear something completely new. A planar single driver and the sound this thing produces is large and in charge has a roomy sound with some deep hard hitting planar bass. These come a bit mid forward sounding and has good dynamics and the mids are full bodied. The bass is the star here with a deep rumble that is not felt or heard at this price range however the treble is the culprit. Treble comes a bit flat sounding with a combination of a boxy stage with its warm tonality. The sound is slightly canned a bit stuffy due to the full bored sound on these. If anything they are unique sounding but for the asking price of $899. Hmm
Small housing. Big sound.

Then there was Jerry Harvey!


I got the meet Jerry Harvey at the show. Guy is distinct looking and stands out. One of the those sound genius guys. You know your talking to a mastermind when he starts talking sound tech on his earphones. I went straight to his big boy the Layla. Oh wow these are the very meaning of dynamic sound. So encompassing. These took 2nd place for me at the show. following the Sony IER-Z1R and I can argue these have even a better reference tuning than Sony's earphone but two things. These have some serious meticulous tuning to it. The detail and imaging was outstanding. The only negative was for me at least was the fit. I had to keep pushing the earpieces for them to sound correct. Larger housing on these mean a bit of hit or miss in comfort. Their other earphones are smaller housing less BAs so they fit better. These have the sound to back up the cost. I like these over the Audio 64 stuff to be honest.

I didn't even cover the headphones.. I got to hear Audio Technicas ADX5000, Meze Empyrean and Fostex TH909.
My pic is the new Fostex TH909. These have a better tuning than the older TH900 by a landslide. Better fuller mid range. Excellent staging. Treble was a standout to me as well. While the Empyrean was the highest end headphone I heard. At $3000 they better be.

In the end. It was too much fun and I got something from it. This man wanting my $1000 for his AndromedaS.
Had to do it.


Limited edition AndromedaS. In the beginning of the show I got to hear their line up and I have to say I was extremely impressed with the AndromedaS. So much so I kept on asking about them. They look stunning in person. These are easily 3rd runner up in the entire show. These and the In ear stage prophile8. I kept listening to them and that was when I realized I needed these in my life. I was gonna wait for the MD Zeus drop.. Nope. Not after hearing these.

To my ears the 5BA tuning on these are so masterful and the new mids driver they incorporate has a slightly more mid forward from the previous green Andromedas. Did a head to head and I think either one was good but these S version to my ears was special. These will go toe to toe with anything I heard all day and in many ways does things better. Like stage. Has just a good a mids as the Zeus but with better bass and treble shimmer. Imaging is impeccable. The sound quality was off the chain. If the looks is any indication these are the real deal and in limited supplies. I believe on 2K in existence. It was a close toss up between the Green which they had on hand as well vs these. The mid range won me over while retaining much of what makes the Andromeda special. No comfort issues. Wide specious. I couldn't get the sound out of my head while listening to the other earphones.  I had to have it.

A $100 off the asking price online was good enough for me. Today was a good day.


----------



## Amberlamps (Oct 7, 2018)

I just picked up a pair of Anew U1 iem’s.  I had never heard of them before, but what an excellent sounding iem they are. I have only had Anew U1 for less than 24 hour’s, and I can already tell that these will become my new daily favourites.  I have tried A - B’ing these against iBasso iT01 that I own, when switching from the U1 to ibasso, ibasso’s felt clouded, muffled in comparison.

For the price, $130, these are outstanding iem’s. In my opinion, these are better than iBasso iT01, which for the price, are hard to beat. But the U1 has done it.

They are for sale on Penon. https://penonaudio.com/anew-u1.html


----------



## lucasbrea

Dsnuts said:


> Today was a good day!
> 
> I am dizzy with too much high end audio. Head is spinning. Don't know where to start. I can say I got more out of today than any audiofest I have gone to before. Listening to the worlds top audio goods made me realize more than a few things.
> 
> ...


Excellent audiophile journalist, good work!!


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Today was a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you got it and thank you very much for that excellent write up.
How is the bass on the AndroS?


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man Andros got it all. I asked Ken Ball the guys who made the thing why the bass sounds so nice. He said it is his crossover he is using. Makes them sound like a dynamic bass. His other offerings have bigger bass but the balance on the Andro S is fantastic. 

I was on a mission to figure out which one I wanted to get the MD EE collab zeus XIV or the AndroS both being $1000.  AndroS for me all day long. The stage of the Andros is outstanding. It sounds more complete from treble to bass than the Zeus to my ears. Zeus was no joke but AndroS I coudnt get that sound out of my head. I was thinking about their sonics all day when I was auditioning other earphones that cost up to 3X as much. I had to get em.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Oh man Andros got it all. I asked Ken Ball the guys who made the thing why the bass sounds so nice. He said it is his crossover he is using. Makes them sound like a dynamic bass. His other offerings have bigger bass but the balance on the Andro S is fantastic.
> 
> I was on a mission to figure out which one I wanted to get the MD EE collab zeus XIV or the AndroS both being $1000.  AndroS for me all day long. The stage of the Andros is outstanding. It sounds more complete from treble to bass than the Zeus to my ears. Zeus was no joke but AndroS I coudnt get that sound out of my head. I was thinking about their sonics all day when I was auditioning other earphones that cost up to 3X as much. I had to get em.


I agree with you on all aspects but the bass as i have never tried the Andro S but have tried the original green Andros. For me extension on both ends, micro-details and timbre/ tonality were almost perfect.


----------



## peter123

demo-to said:


> Hi Peter. I remember you stated somewhere you never EQ.
> Yes, it is still a save recommendation I can do. Especially considering I am most times considerable as a sort of slightly bass shy.



Thanks!


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> Today was a good day!
> 
> I am dizzy with too much high end audio. Head is spinning. Don't know where to start. I can say I got more out of today than any audiofest I have gone to before. Listening to the worlds top audio goods made me realize more than a few things.
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting one of my favorite bad boys.  It truly is an amazing piece of gear......stellar for the price as well.  It is incredibly efficient but also picky with sources due to impedance.  Have you tried it with balanced cable yet?


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Or the black https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e_1?smid=A22T3INCQHCHO0&psc=1#customerReviews
> $16.99 minus some points is pretty cheap. Any sound change noticed??



I've got 8-10 of those cables in different combinations (balanced, SE, 4, 6, 8-core, 2-pin and MMCX)  just in another brand. Love them, soft, flexible and well built.

I've never heard any difference in sound with cables that's properly designed and I don't with these either.


----------



## zazaboy (Oct 7, 2018)

so who is getting in the next hype train.. the bgvp dm6? I have already the bgvp dmg .. I wonder if they are a big upgrade over the bgvp dmg.. I like the soundstage on bgvp dmg and the mids very accurate nice tuning


----------



## zeppu08

DBaldock9 said:


> I believe that first one is part of the banned group of vendor stores and brands.



Why did they got banned? Any info?


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Today was a good day!
> 
> I am dizzy with too much high end audio. Head is spinning. Don't know where to start. I can say I got more out of today than any audiofest I have gone to before. Listening to the worlds top audio goods made me realize more than a few things.
> 
> ...


very very informative and excellent write up Dsnuts  ,


----------



## fljoe

So I read @Dsnuts report on the audio show and went to figure out what the Campfire Audio Andromeda S is (https://campfireaudio.com/shop/andromeda-s/)  ..  $1100 price tag .. not that kind of an audiophile I am 

Thanks for the excellent report @Dsnuts!


----------



## thefallenangelx

jant71 said:


> Or the black https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e_1?smid=A22T3INCQHCHO0&psc=1#customerReviews
> $16.99 minus some points is pretty cheap. Any sound change noticed??



Is there anyone that could make a comparision in between DM6, Finschi and iBasso IT01?

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

neuromancer said:


> Congrats on getting one of my favorite bad boys.  It truly is an amazing piece of gear......stellar for the price as well.  It is incredibly efficient but also picky with sources due to impedance.  Have you tried it with balanced cable yet?



They are so new they are as shiny as a mirror right now. I have had zero time to really get into them. I will most definitely get into them. 

On a side note. Guys that own the Ibasso IT04. Imagine this tuning in a can with even greater transparency, much grander stage, much more air to the sound and greater definition all the way around. That is what the new Fostex TH909 sounds like. Best Fostex headphones I have heard to date.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Fostex TH909  does look great


----------



## ncristia

Dsnuts said:


> Oh man Andros got it all. I asked Ken Ball the guys who made the thing why the bass sounds so nice. He said it is his crossover he is using. Makes them sound like a dynamic bass. His other offerings have bigger bass but the balance on the Andro S is fantastic.
> 
> I was on a mission to figure out which one I wanted to get the MD EE collab zeus XIV or the AndroS both being $1000.  AndroS for me all day long. The stage of the Andros is outstanding. It sounds more complete from treble to bass than the Zeus to my ears. Zeus was no joke but AndroS I coudnt get that sound out of my head. I was thinking about their sonics all day when I was auditioning other earphones that cost up to 3X as much. I had to get em.


@Dsnuts thank you for an amazing to the point synopsis. I have had the green and white Andromeda in the past and have sold do to fit of my right ear. They are amazing and by far the best value in an over priced hobby. What made you decide on Andromeda over the Prophile 8? And was the Prophile the smaller S version?


----------



## Dsnuts

prophile8 is a crazy earphone. Has 8 BAs per housing and the SQ matches earphones twice the price easily. What made me get the Andros was that for one Ken Ball had a discount on them at $1000 for the show. I would have considered them regardless of the $100 discount. The Prophile8 was not readily available for purchase. 

SQ wise I put both phones on a very similar level with the prophile8 having a bit more authority in the bass region and even an edge over the Andros for definition. I have to admit the switch for more treble and bass is not a gimmick. I thought the bass was a bit wooly with the switch on as it boosts the bass into basshead territory. 

The new mid driver in the Andro S is what did it for me. I thought the mids on the new Andro S was exceptional for both male and female vocals not to mention sounding fantastic for EDM so it actually had one of the best versatile balanced tunings I heard throughout the the show. It has the better stage over the prophile8. With the Andros being $300 less than the Prophile8. Being a limited edition color and finish. I had to do it. Prophile8 though left a great impression on me. 

They are the most boring looking IEM at the show. Matt Black with 2 switches but the comfort level is outstanding. I think guys that had fit issues with the Andros should look into these. Much better value over 64 audio or CTM easily.


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts very nice commentary, Ds, and very informative and interesting. The Prophile 8 that you tried were the standard or the S (small) version? Standard version should be quite a big bigger than the Andros, like 1/3 bigger. 

And what differences did you find between the normal (green) Andros and the S (shiny) version that you ended up buying? Better mids due to the new driver?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2018)

Ya it has to be the small version as the fit was pretty much the most comfy out of the bunch I have tried the JH Laylas being the worst fit.

That slight bump in the mid section with a new mids driver and Ken told me the stainless steel they are using for housing gives a slight different take on the sonics as well. When I compared them both had similar bass emphasis and definition there. The treble is more perceived on the Green one due to the mids having a slight recession vs treble. The S fixes all that. It sounded very balanced and not overly mid forward. They do sound very similar but I gave the edge to the S version.  I have never heard my Shanling M3s sound so awesome using any of the other earphones. It synergized immediately with my player. That was huge as well.


Ken told me the treble and bass area on the S has exactly the same tuning but since the mid driver is been changed it does lead to a much lesser u shaped Fr the standard andromedas have. He told me using a higher end cable will bring out more shimmer in the treble if that is something I was looking for.  There is already plenty for me. These sound very nice with stock cable so I will just enjoy it like that for now.

Plus they just look stunning. 





The prophile8 being the dullest looking ones out of the bunch but hey you can't always base how a phone will sound based on looks. But the Andromeda S sounds a gorgeous as they look.


----------



## darmanastartes

jant71 said:


> Alright Got one. Man! Spent a whopping $23 on cables today. Also bought a short cord... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HN1474D/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...to complete my little earbud rig:
> 
> +
> ...



Ugh, I don't need any more cables...


----------



## geagle

Thanks Ds. I might spring for the Prophile 8 (they're actually a bit easier to get here in Europe than the Andromeda S), and knowing that the S version is the one you tried and you liked the fit helps (PP8 Standard and S should have absolutely the same overall tuning and capabilities, from what people say, with the S just being smaller - I had some doubts about the possibility that it might be aimed squarely at people with smaller ears, but it now sounds like the S might be the better bet, fit-wise)


----------



## antdroid

I've been eyeing that Andro S for the past few days. My wallet keeps telling me no though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 7, 2018)

I highly encourage guys that have never been to a big audio show to put it on your bucket list. I am very lucky Can Jam in the Rockies is at my back yard. This is the first time I truly took the experience and went with it. Higher end audio is making strides just like the earphones we cover here on this thread. It is just that they are harder to audition. Especially in one sitting. Really the only place you can do that are at these shows. My pic was Sonys new flagship which was easily the star of the show but that is just me. You guys might have liked the Prophile8 or even Sonys lower end M9 even better. 

Mid fi stuff comes very close to TOTL stuff and that was confirmed with me at the show. My DZ12 I got from NiceHCK sounds just as nice as a lot of the higher end earphones I heard at the show at a fragment of the cost.

Andro S at the show was easily the best value out of the bunch. I thought they sounded spectacular from the get go and it stayed with me throughout the show. My point is. If you guys want to make a leap into TOTL category in sound. Start with the Andros. Your not gonna get much a leap in performance from phones that cost 3X as much and that is the truth.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got to hear Astell and Kerns newest Daps at the show. 
 SP1000m

This thing is outstanding but will cost $2300. If the new Shanling M5s comes close to the sonics on this player I will be shocked. 

But somehow I have faith Shanling with deliver.


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> Got to hear Astell and Kerns newest Daps at the show.  SP1000m
> 
> This thing is outstanding but will cost $2300. If the new Shanling M5s comes close to the sonics on this player I will be shocked.
> 
> But somehow I have faith Shanling with deliver.


 Somehow I'm not convinced that Shanling can pull it off


----------



## davidcotton

geagle said:


> Thanks Ds. I might spring for the Prophile 8 (they're actually a bit easier to get here in Europe than the Andromeda S), and knowing that the S version is the one you tried and you liked the fit helps (PP8 Standard and S should have absolutely the same overall tuning and capabilities, from what people say, with the S just being smaller - I had some doubts about the possibility that it might be aimed squarely at people with smaller ears, but it now sounds like the S might be the better bet, fit-wise)


hifiheadphones.co.uk now stock campfire. Seems they ship to Italy via dhl but might be worth firing them an email to confirm?


----------



## geagle

davidcotton said:


> hifiheadphones.co.uk now stock campfire. Seems they ship to Italy via dhl but might be worth firing them an email to confirm?


Thanks a lot for the heads-up, though they don't seem to have the S on hand, at the moment. 

From what I had been able to see, there's a few other European outlets who feature the S on their websites, a few saying that they are awaiting stock, and a couple who actually seem to have them already, with one maybe shipping to Italy too. The PP8, OTOH, seem to be very easy to get through Thomann. Of course the Andro S should be limited edition, so it won't always be available. 

Another factor is that the US price for them is way more appealing than the european price, but it's of course not that easy to get unless one has a trip over the pond in one's near future (I don't) - plus the PP8 are actually even more expensive, so.... Choices, choices  ....


----------



## davidcotton

geagle said:


> Thanks a lot for the heads-up, though they don't seem to have the S on hand, at the moment.
> 
> From what I had been able to see, there's a few other European outlets who feature the S on their websites, a few saying that they are awaiting stock, and a couple who actually seem to have them already, with one maybe shipping to Italy too. The PP8, OTOH, seem to be very easy to get through Thomann. Of course the Andro S should be limited edition, so it won't always be available.
> 
> Another factor is that the US price for them is way more appealing than the european price, but it's of course not that easy to get unless one has a trip over the pond in one's near future (I don't) - plus the PP8 are actually even more expensive, so.... Choices, choices  ....



Don't forget that there is a higher chance of getting done for import tax on prices like these as well.  Europeans (and uk, hah!) always seem to get done on those rates


----------



## geagle

yep (that's what's the "not that easy" part I mentioned meant  ), plus there's possible additional service issues etc etc to consider. Still, I really HATE buying things at a higher price than I absolutely have to, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

If I actually thought the higher end earphones were actually worth that cash I would gladly mention it. But honestly the $2,500 difference between the Tia Fourte and the AndromedaS ? For that price you seriously better off getting a high end audio player with an andromeda. In fact you can get Astell and Kerns latest SP1000m and an andro for the same price. That to me is better money spent. You can get a Sony IER-Z1R and a Andromeda S for that money. Lol. Can't justify that cost for slight increase in dynamics and SQ over the Andromeda. 

This was why the Andromeda S won me over easily. The SQ is absolute top tier and while these are not at the level of in ears we usually chat about on this thread. It is more than a gateway earphone. They represent one of the best values for earphones period. 

My one day long stint at Can Jam listening to the best the world has to offer proved to me just this. I was an easy decision at that point.


----------



## Carlsan

All  this talking about the Andromeda, which I own and love, made me go check the ALO b-stock sales.
They have a couple of used green Andromeda's for $750 and $780 depending on condition.
They also have my favorite underrated Campfire, the Polaris, for anywhere from $315 to $500 depending on condition and B-stock or used.


----------



## jant71

^Well more about Andromeda S. Good luck finding B-stock on them


----------



## Carlsan

jant71 said:


> ^Well more about Andromeda S. Good luck finding B-stock on them



Your right there. The Andromeda and S version do not sound that far apart, from what I have read. 
That said, I'm seriously thinking about that S version as well.

I've also had my eye on the PP8 after reading a review some time ago. I have the InEar StageDiver SD 3, same company, love that earphone for it's low end womp, total basshead, but stil audiophile. The recently released InEar StageDiver SD-5 is more balanced had has received great reviews, one reviewer preferring it over the PP8.


----------



## antdroid

Posted my review of the DMG here: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/10/bgvp-dmg-coming-soon-is-dmg-to-your.html

I really dig it


----------



## crabdog

antdroid said:


> Posted my review of the DMG here: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/10/bgvp-dmg-coming-soon-is-dmg-to-your.html
> 
> I really dig it


Will have mine done soon too. It seems to sound a lot different than it did early on. Whether that was brain adjust/tips/source/burn I don't know. I will do another measurement to compare with the earlier one I did and see if there is any change.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2018)

Was listening to my new toy in to work this morning. My goodness they sound right. I most definitley made the right choice of earphone to go with on this one. There is not a part of the sound that is even close to average on the Andro S.

I know Ken Ball and Campfire Audio are probably gonna move onto newer models soon but these have to be a swan song to one of their most sucessful in ears if not he best seller for them. I can easily see why.

The Green Andros were no joke from the get go but the S version has this mids going for them that just does it for me. Was listening some classic Dave Brubeck . Take Five. The sound separation and instruments are so pin point in the recording I was struck by the sheer sonic quality of it. A recording I have heard too many times to count.

Landed on a vocal track by Sarah Brightman. Her vocals soared like I have never heard from any of my other in ears. And it wasnt like I was listeing to this out of a high end stack or anything. It was out of my Shanling M3s. Lol. So good. Knowing how good these sound. I would have easily sold off half of my stuff just to get these if I would have known. To be fair this S version is a newer product. Don't know if I would have felt the same for the Green version. I honestly feel the the Green Andros sound great as well but they are more of a side grade to my IT04s. A different take on it but similar in performance.

As good as vocals are on the NiceHCK earphones. The Andro S is at a different level for vocal performance. Imaging on the Andro S has distinct foreground to background layering that none of my other in ears can reproduce quite like. Stunning sound from these and I don't know if this was a good thing cus now I will be interested in future offerings from CA. Lol. That is how it goes. I have quickly become a Campfire Audio fan.


----------



## geagle

Great to see you're enjoying them, Ds!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2018)

geagle said:


> Great to see you're enjoying them, Ds!



Oh yea. I am quite smitten. New toy n all but this is the first time I was able to actually listen to an earphone and buy it out right. All of my earphones I have bought in the past I just dove in with both feet unheard. I suppose I was more lucky choosing the right ones.

Perhaps the greatest aspect of going to a large audio show is just this. You can actually get a great idea of which sound one prefers. For me I have become a balanced head to the extreme. With so much sound refinement going on with this higher end earphones. If it don't have it all. It don't get any play. I most definitely got my monies worth and even better. Knowing that even higher end stuff is not that much higher end.

Them Sony IER-Z1R.  I will own these however. lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2018)

So disaster has struck one of my players. My Cayin N5ii is mysteriously lost. It is somewhere in China right now. I was told to send them in for repair and so I did. August 25th. They still have not gotten my player. Bumbed out. Love the sound the engineering that goes into Cayin stuff. But this is strike 2 for me. Dont think I will wait around for Strike 3. I had to send my C5 amp to them for replacement after I had the phone plug end go out.

QC is not great with Cayin stuff unfortunately. The N5ii sounded awesome one of the better players at the price but had a crazy reboot loop I couldnt get to the player screen after 10 reboots. I read the Cayin bug thread and more than a few guys are having this same issue. Or one of the phone plugs not working. Numerous issues with the player. I can understand why they made a revision.

I will never buy another Cayin product again. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2018)

I pointed out in my stint with Can Jam that I was at the Audio 64 booth. I was shocked when I heard their U12






Vs my DZ12





Both these earphones using 12BAs and 4 crossovers.  How shocked was I when the U12 did not sound better than my DZ12. They were identical in sound signature too. I am certain the U12 was better than the DZ12 at imaging and detail But not $2,000 better. Not even close. I know the sound of my DZ12 quite well and I was very surprised to hear the U12 sounding remarkedly close in stage and in sound signature.

What was funny was I had my DZ12 slung over my shoulders when I was walking around the show room and was talking to some sound snobs at the Jerry Harvey table. Those guys took a real interest in my DZ12. Was looking at it with a flashlight. lol. I told them it was a Chinese made earphone. They proceeded to state how proud they were that the JH earphones are all hand made in the US. Thats great n all but I just heard a $2000 earphone my DZ12 sounded almost identical to. Lol. First time I have experienced sound snobs. I can understand their reasoning for being proud of their earphones. They do sound great. But they were looking at my DZ12 like it was a cheaply made 3rd tier product.

What I didn't tell them was that at least my DZ12 actually fit in my ears unlike their Laylas which was my 2nd place pic of the show that didn't fit all that well in my ear. Fitment on this semi customs is everything. I don't care if the heavens have ascended on your ears for sound. If you have to resort to pushing the earphone and holding it in place just to hear what it sounds like. That to me is a fail.  I was very close to telling them sound snobs to take a listen to my DZ12 but upward and onwards. Lol.


----------



## activatorfly (Oct 8, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea. I am quite smitten. New toy n all but this is the first time I was able to actually listen to an earphone and buy it out right. All of my earphones I have bought in the past I just dove in with both feet unheard. I suppose I was more lucky choosing the right ones.
> 
> Perhaps the greatest aspect of going to a large audio show is just this. You can actually get a great idea of which sound one prefers. For me I have become a balanced head to the extreme. With so much sound refinement going on with this higher end earphones. If it don't have it all. It don't get any play. I most definitely got my monies worth and even better. Knowing that even higher end stuff is not that much higher end.
> 
> Them Sony IER-Z1R.  I will own these however. lol.


I'd like them both too! lol


----------



## jant71 (Oct 8, 2018)

Got my cheapie cables today. No real issues except one socket of my Finschi wasn't as deep as the other and the Kinboofi has longer plastic near the pins than the stock cable does but a quick trim with a blade fixed that up...



After I heard some of the reviews talk of higher volume from it I knew it was a lower impedance cable similar to the stock cable so that worked out well to preserve that. They are more stealth looking taking the extra gold connectors the stock has away. Indeed a better looking cable matching the glossier shells with a glossier cable instead of the flat drier, harder sheath of the stock. Had no issues with the stock cable but straight plug this time, no ear guide portion which is fine for the glasses wearers and the sheathing is both softer to the touch and less microphonic. As solid as those who mentioned having them had said. A handsome choice in the black for the Finschi.

FiiO is a good one as well. The improved 40cm replacing the older 60cm model has tight fitting connectors, is light, and a great length for those chest pockets, wearing your BT amp or player clipped to a shirt or jacket or wearing necklace style...




Both cheap but good and perform the intended jobs of short cable use or the Oriolus fit can get even easier w/o formed guides there and microphonics minimized.


----------



## crinacle

BGVP DMG measurements (disclaimers back in my measurements database)

Black filter:





Silver filter:





Gold filter:





Filter differences (black plot = black filter):


----------



## antdroid (Oct 9, 2018)

crinacle said:


> BGVP DMG measurements (disclaimers back in my measurements database)
> 
> Black filter:



Any listening impressions?


The bass region on your measurements looks really steep and elevated compared to my MiniDSP EARS data and the BGVP promotional data. 1KHz and above look pretty similar to mine data though.


----------



## crinacle

antdroid said:


> Any listening impressions?
> 
> 
> The bass region on your measurements looks really steep and elevated compared to my MiniDSP EARS data and the BGVP promotional data. 1KHz and above look pretty similar to mine data though.



I’ll update listening impressions back in my ranking thread when I get something I feel comfortable posting about.

The differences could be technique, equipment or unit variances. I’m rather confident in my data; the ER4 measures flat from mids to bass on my rig, for instance. It also sounds really bassy so at least my own subjective impressions line up with what’s on the graph.


----------



## superuser1

Are those jagged edges in the sub bass region usual?


----------



## crabdog

antdroid said:


> Any listening impressions?
> 
> 
> The bass region on your measurements looks really steep and elevated compared to my MiniDSP EARS data and the BGVP promotional data. 1KHz and above look pretty similar to mine data though.


FWIW mine looks more similar to @crinacle measurements. I was hearing the massive bass too which led to my initial dislike of the DMG but since then either the IEM or my brain has settled and I'm quite enjoying it now. I intend to do the measurements again but haven't got around to it yet. This is with the red/neutral filter btw:


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> I highly encourage guys that have never been to a big audio show to put it on your bucket list. I am very lucky Can Jam in the Rockies is at my back yard. This is the first time I truly took the experience and went with it. Higher end audio is making strides just like the earphones we cover here on this thread. It is just that they are harder to audition. Especially in one sitting. Really the only place you can do that are at these shows. My pic was Sonys new flagship which was easily the star of the show but that is just me. You guys might have liked the Prophile8 or even Sonys lower end M9 even better.
> 
> Mid fi stuff comes very close to TOTL stuff and that was confirmed with me at the show. My DZ12 I got from NiceHCK sounds just as nice as a lot of the higher end earphones I heard at the show at a fragment of the cost.
> 
> Andro S at the show was easily the best value out of the bunch. I thought they sounded spectacular from the get go and it stayed with me throughout the show. My point is. If you guys want to make a leap into TOTL category in sound. Start with the Andros. Your not gonna get much a leap in performance from phones that cost 3X as much and that is the truth.


how you compare the Andro S with your IT04 ,???


----------



## Dsnuts

They are actually complementary.  The Andro S mids are spectacular.  The best out of my collection. Imaging on them are world class too. New stainless steel housing and mids driver might have something to do with that but for my tastes the Andromeda S left such an impression on me at the show I had to get them. Very musical and enjoyable. The IT04 is a bit more neutral in balance and tone vs the AnromedaS. Both are enjoyable in different ways. Both have excellent timbre but the Andros are more intimate has more depth to the sound vs the IT04. 

IT04 has more treble emphasis but sounds wider due to the mids not as forward as the Andro S. The standard Andromeda S is more closer to the IT04 in presentation than the new S version. So different signatures. Both do bass really well but Andro S actually has more quantitiy in bass. Sub bass beleive it or not is a wash between the two. Ya a BA similar to a graphene dynamic. The BA bass on the andros are no joke. Never heard BA bass that rumbles like the andros.  A broad wide reference type tuning in the IT04, a more intimate holographic lush vocals with pin point imaging and extremely musical in the new Andro S. Both represent great values for the sounds they represent.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> They are actually complementary.  The Andro S mids are spectacular.  The best out of my collection. Imaging on them are world class too. New stainless steel housing and mids driver might have something to do with that but for my tastes the Andromeda S left such an impression on me at the show I had to get them. Very musical and enjoyable. The IT04 is a bit more neutral in balance and tone vs the AnromedaS. Both are enjoyable in different ways. Both have excellent timbre but the Andros are more intimate has more depth to the sound vs the IT04.
> 
> IT04 has more treble emphasis but sounds wider due to the mids not as forward as the Andro S. The standard Andromeda S is more closer to the IT04 in presentation than the new S version. So different signatures. Both do bass really well but Andro S actually has more quantitiy in bass. Sub bass beleive it or not is a wash between the two. Ya a BA similar to a graphene dynamic. The BA bass on the andros are no joke. Never heard BA bass that rumbles like the andros.  A broad wide reference type tuning in the IT04, a more intimate holographic lush vocals with pin point imaging and extremely musical in the new Andro S. Both represent great values for the sounds they represent.


Thanks for that.. how do you compare the sound stage on both?


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> They are actually complementary.  The Andro S mids are spectacular.  The best out of my collection. Imaging on them are world class too. New stainless steel housing and mids driver might have something to do with that but for my tastes the Andromeda S left such an impression on me at the show I had to get them. Very musical and enjoyable. The IT04 is a bit more neutral in balance and tone vs the AnromedaS. Both are enjoyable in different ways. Both have excellent timbre but the Andros are more intimate has more depth to the sound vs the IT04.
> 
> IT04 has more treble emphasis but sounds wider due to the mids not as forward as the Andro S. The standard Andromeda S is more closer to the IT04 in presentation than the new S version. So different signatures. Both do bass really well but Andro S actually has more quantitiy in bass. Sub bass beleive it or not is a wash between the two. Ya a BA similar to a graphene dynamic. The BA bass on the andros are no joke. Never heard BA bass that rumbles like the andros.  A broad wide reference type tuning in the IT04, a more intimate holographic lush vocals with pin point imaging and extremely musical in the new Andro S. Both represent great values for the sounds they represent.


Thanks , it's really a helpful comparison .


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Dsnuts said:


> I pointed out in my stint with Can Jam that I was at the Audio 64 booth. I was shocked when I heard their U12
> How shocked was I when the U12 did not sound better than my DZ12. They were identical in sound signature too.* I am certain the U12 was better than the DZ12 at imaging and detail *But not $2,000 better. Not even close..



Are you sure?

I have the U12. Got it because a reviewer said it and the Opus #2 were an end game pairing  and well...I put em together and..

My Sony EX1000 stomp a mud hole in it's cheap plastic az and walks it dry. I have O.C.D  play same track 10-50 times for 3 hours writing the minute and second a hard to hear sonic event occurs like the left channel beep between 1:27- 1:32 on "Wanna be Startin' Somethin'"

That bolded part, I think is a hesitation to say that *this game in the high $ range is a big hustle*. Maybe you don't think so but I do . I hear it all here in Japan.

China is throwing spaghetti on the wall and a few pieces are sticking. Tons and tons of crap but some real winners. 

On another note, Am going to start making graphs for myself and if I ever get it right share with others. We got 3 diff ver of 1 set ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Reading in Sound science about how to build graphs and what the Mod in there says about the accuracy below 100Hz and a host of variables....unless 3 people did it the exact same way with same gear it will come out different. I am going to get the EARS system like antdroid as it looks cool as hell.


So yeah, I think your DZ12 are likely better performers and the folks who judged your gear because it's made in China?
They do that kind of stuff ( a few reps) often and cost themselves money so they are not the brightest bunch now are they? Nah.


----------



## zazaboy

@crinacle where do you put the bgvp dmg in your list curious what you think?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 9, 2018)

It was funny that at the Jerry Harvey table felt a bit threatened by me having my 12 Driver BA iem slung around my shoulders. Lol.

Your right I wasn't actually able to campare carefully with both the U12 and the DZ12 but I mean it costs amost 3X the DZ12 it has to have better detail right? Lol. Audio shows are great to get a good idea but by no means should people take the short sample impressions as the rule. However

I definitely learned that a lot of the higher end stuff  especially Audio 64 stuff in general was more than a bit overpriced. I mean $3,500 for their Tia Fourte? Really? Sonys new IER-Z1R is worth the cash. Not so much the Audio 64 stuff.

What I did get out of it is that my Andro S performed so damn well. It was a no brainer comming away with one.


----------



## Dsnuts

@HBB have you heard the new Sony IER-Z1R? These left me slack jawed.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

No. I'm too scared. I'm a sony fanboy. I'll buy the thing with it's funky faceplate and all just cuz Sony got skillz when they get serious.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh man like you aint kidding. Those things sound like floor speakers and this is single ended out of my lowly shanling M3s. If it sounds this great out of my player. I can't imagine how those sound balanced with a higher end amp and cables. Magic just Magic. guys on the Audio 64 floor was curious about them as I was decribing the sound of them. 

Their M9 5BA earphones are excellent as well. Sounded like a more refined stock Andromeda to my ears. Don't know if it is worth the extra $400 over the stock Andromeda however.  

At a $1000 less than their Tia Fourte. Give me the IER-Z1R all day long.


----------



## Dsnuts

superuser1 said:


> Thanks for that.. how do you compare the sound stage on both?



I would describe the sound stage of the Andromeda S being large. Meaning it has good width with a very deep sound. The IT04s are wider than deep so traditional wider stage for earphones. 

Due to the type of tuning both have they present stage in a different maner. Andro S the imaging pops like crazy due to the high resolution of the earphones signature.  It is more of a surround type stage very layered in the sound deep as it is wide. 

The IT04 has that to a certain degree but the mids are not really the focus of the IT04 it is their wide presentation and even balanced tone from treble to bass that is the presentation.  

AndroS on the same exact track will feel like your immersed in the tune due to the definition and imaging. The IT04 feels like your hearing the tune. This is what I mean by different way the stage is presented.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 9, 2018)

I feel the original Andros due to the slight mids recession on them are similar to the stage representation to the IT04. But not so much the Andro S. Ken Ball is brilliant. Guy took an objective look at the only aspect the original Andros could improve uppon and created an updated S version with new mids driver that fixes the only part of the sound he felt needed a bit of a tweek. But due to the mids having a bit more prominence the stage suffers a touch. A great trade off. Imo

Also there is a difference in treble vs the S version. 2 things the mids having a bit more emphasis but aslo due to the housing. The older Green has an aluminum housing and the new S version stainless steel. I have noticed in previous earphones from AT like the CKR9 which use aluminum vs CRK10 which use titanium metal housing. Treble is more accurate on the CKR10 vs the brighter extra shimmer of the CKR9. This is the same way on the stock andros vs the S. I noticed the shimmer is a bit reduced on the S. This by no means is saying it has less treble. It seems more accurate to my ears with less coloration in the treble. S version to my ears was definitley more refined to me than the stock.  Guys may prefer that fun stock tuning but beyond the looks the S won it for me.

I did a head to head against the older Green Andros which was at the show and It seemed the S version images better than the older Green. Not a 100% sure but it was another reason why I went with the S version.  These have the perfect balance of technical, extremely well refined from top to bottom with a low end to die for. It is one of the most complete balanced sounding emmersive musical experiences that I didn't think a lot of the 2K-3K earphones got right. Andromeda S is for real.

I had a few guys ask me in a PM about them. All I can say is. I would snap one up before they are done. Remember there are only 2K in existance. Each one is numbered.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow my previous post just made me realize just how close the sound description is from ATs CKR9 to the CKR10 vs Andro stock vs Andro S.  Similar sound changes. But the only difference.  Ken is not charging an extra 1,000 for the tweeks. Same price as the stock version. 

AT would in a heart beat.


----------



## paulindss

antdroid said:


> Any listening impressions?
> 
> 
> The bass region on your measurements looks really steep and elevated compared to my MiniDSP EARS data and the BGVP promotional data. 1KHz and above look pretty similar to mine data though.



You will have the dm6 for review ?


----------



## antdroid

crinacle said:


> I’ll update listening impressions back in my ranking thread when I get something I feel comfortable posting about.
> 
> The differences could be technique, equipment or unit variances. I’m rather confident in my data; the ER4 measures flat from mids to bass on my rig, for instance. It also sounds really bassy so at least my own subjective impressions line up with what’s on the graph.



I hope you didnt take offense to my statement. It wasn't mean to be. I am very fond of your measurements and am really grateful that you have compiled it for all of us to view. I was just stating that it looked a little bassier than what I hear (now) and what I've measured on my own. I did notice that the DMG was bassy right off the bat for me with the stock tips but I am using a different set of tips now and I dont know how big of a role that made. I'm using Symbio-W now.



paulindss said:


> You will have the dm6 for review ?



I am planning to get a pair to review in the near future. 


I just got the Liquid Spark. It's a warm yet clean new headphone amp that's quite small. Sounds pretty good with the DMG.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 9, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Got my cheapie cables today. No real issues except one socket of my Finschi wasn't as deep as the other and the Kinboofi has longer plastic near the pins than the stock cable does but a quick trim with a blade fixed that up...
> 
> After I heard some of the reviews talk of higher volume from it I knew it was a lower impedance cable similar to the stock cable so that worked out well to preserve that. They are more stealth looking taking the extra gold connectors the stock has away. Indeed a better looking cable matching the glossier shells with a glossier cable instead of the flat drier, harder sheath of the stock. Had no issues with the stock cable but straight plug this time, no ear guide portion which is fine for the glasses wearers and the sheathing is both softer to the touch and less microphonic. As solid as those who mentioned having them had said. A handsome choice in the black for the Finschi.
> 
> ...




I'll quote myself and update with an update of what I think after hearing the two new cables for a while.

The PT 25 is a pretty excellent earbud. Worth the $35 it costs maybe even w/o a cable but it does come with one. The stock cable is unruly and likes to curl up, the Y is down to my belly button, and it has no slider. Plugged it into some other earphones like the CNT1 and all the low bass went away. The FiiO cable both sounds as it should and is much better behaving. Sounds good on my other stuff. ClieOS uses them on an Ety. The Fiio is solid all around.

The other cable I am giving a chance and giving it some burn in. Can't hurt but if it doesn't help I'll keep using the stock cable. As of now to my still Golden ears hears the Oriolus drop back vs. the stock cable. A bit smaller, duller, less crisp from lows to highs. I hear the stock cables microphonics more now(w/o anything playing though) but the fit isn't any better between the two AFAIC. Maybe a bit less bass and treble with the Kinboofi. A slightly slower, softer noted, more polite bass and highs is just not the direction I want to take them. Sounds like the Finchi just got up and haven't had their coffee yet I like them with a bit more focus, power, energy, and the extra bit of detail I hear with the stock cable.


----------



## paulindss

antdroid said:


> I hope you didnt take offense to my statement. It wasn't mean to be. I am very fond of your measurements and am really grateful that you have compiled it for all of us to view. I was just stating that it looked a little bassier than what I hear (now) and what I've measured on my own. I did notice that the DMG was bassy right off the bat for me with the stock tips but I am using a different set of tips now and I dont know how big of a role that made. I'm using Symbio-W now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am considering the liquid spark! I was going go get the topping a30 to pair with my upcoming he4xx and then saw the liquid spark. I am intrigued and i am going to think about it. The liquid spark have the OI of 0,1 ohm right ? Some said they sound abover their price, others said they are similar to schiit magni 3...


----------



## antdroid

paulindss said:


> I am considering the liquid spark! I was going go get the topping a30 to pair with my upcoming he4xx and then saw the liquid spark. I am intrigued and i am going to think about it. The liquid spark have the OI of 0,1 ohm right ? Some said they sound abover their price, others said they are similar to schiit magni 3...



Since this is sort of OT, I'll keep it short - I had the Magni 2 (not 3) and from memory, I think the Spark has similar warmth to it but better detail. I prefer my Topping DX7 over the Spark so far, but the Spark is perfect for me to use at work. Very small and can carry around if I need to -- similarly sized to Magni.


----------



## Zelda

posted on the IT04 thread, but here's too the *iBasso IT04*


----------



## ElixBerd

*Dsnuts*, first of all, thank you for the coverage, interesting stuff! I've never considered a 1000$ IEM before but your posts made me think. Right now I am on the fence between iBasso IT04 and NiceHCK NK10. I think I prefer NK10 for its sound signature. I've noticed that you've owned them. Can you give your impressions on how they compare to the Andromeda S?


----------



## abhijollyguy

I have ordered BGVP DM6 and also ordered Tenhz Audio P4 Pro


----------



## paulindss (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Guys! Off topic but i think you can help with a simple answer or links.

I have my eyes on the topping a30 amplifier to drive my future full size can, will have a toppinf d10 dac paired and that should be my final setup.
The downside is, the topping has a 10ohm output impedance on 6,35mm jack. Not ideal for iems, but the 3,5mm jack has even greater 30ohm output impedance! so they can provide less power for iems, but even then, this high output is not suitable for iems, and should change the signature AFAIK. My wish is that the desktop setup would have the ability to drive my full size can and also my iems.

So, my thought to solve this was: As the amp has PLENTY of power, use this kind of adapter(link) to prevent any changes in signature. Does it work ? if so, the 200ohm adapter should do the job right ?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Earp...ancelling-adapter-3-5mm-Jack/32828069770.html.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 10, 2018)

deleted


----------



## ncristia

ElixBerd said:


> *Dsnuts*, first of all, thank you for the coverage, interesting stuff! I've never considered a 1000$ IEM before but your posts made me think. Right now I am on the fence between iBasso IT04 and NiceHCK NK10. I think I prefer NK10 for its sound signature. I've noticed that you've owned them. Can you give your impressions on how they compare to the Andromeda S?


@Dsnuts, When you have time and have had some time with the Finschi please throw in a few comments how you feel about them, not necessarily compared to the Andromeda but in general terms. Thank you


----------



## crabdog

paulindss said:


> Hey Guys! Off topic but i think you can help with a simple answer or links.
> 
> I have my eyes on the topping a30 amplifier to drive my future full size can, will have a toppinf d10 dac paired and that should be my final setup.
> The downside is, the topping has a 10ohm output impedance on 6,35mm jack. Not ideal for iems, but the 3,5mm jack has even greater 30ohm output impedance! so they can provide less power for iems, but even then, this high output is not suitable for iems, and should change the signature AFAIK. My wish is that the desktop setup would have the ability to drive my full size can and also my iems.
> ...


https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/


----------



## galangerz

any opinions on best iem under or around 1000? considering the DM6, the Bella and now the NK10. pretty much looking for the typical crowd pleaser signature, either v shaped or U. emphasis on sub bass and soundstage

thanks so much guys


----------



## crabdog

Kenneth Galang said:


> any opinions on best iem under or around 1000? considering the DM6, the Bella and now the NK10. pretty much looking for the typical crowd pleaser signature, either v shaped or U. emphasis on sub bass and soundstage
> 
> thanks so much guys


IE800S and ZX300 is a match made in heaven imo.


----------



## paulindss

crabdog said:


> https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/



A little bit pricey for me actually :/


----------



## CactusPete23 (Oct 10, 2018)

Another Caution about using " *Hotfi* " at Aliexpress.  
My experience: 
1) Ordered an IEM.  August 27
2) 3 Weeks later tracking still said "Temporarily Unavailable" as it has since it "shipped".  Sent Seller a message on Aliexpress - NO REPLY.
3) 2 Days later sent another message. .  NO REPLY from Seller.
4) @ 4 weeks sent another message to Seller.  NO Reply.  Tracking still "Temporarily Unavailable".
5) @ 5 weeks, sent another message to Seller.  No Reply from seller.  Tracking still "Temporarily Unavailable".
6) 2 days later filled a dispute with Aliexpress.  Asked for refund.   SELLER NEVER replied
7) Today, October 10th,  Aliexpress closed dispute in my favor.  Awaiting refund.  Seller still never replied to me or to Aliexpress.

I will continue to buy from Aliexpress; But I will never order from *Hotfi* again.


----------



## CactusPete23

paulindss said:


> Hey Guys! Off topic but i think you can help with a simple answer or links.
> 
> I have my eyes on the topping a30 amplifier to drive my future full size can, will have a toppinf d10 dac paired and that should be my final setup.
> The downside is, the topping has a 10ohm output impedance on 6,35mm jack. Not ideal for iems, but the 3,5mm jack has even greater 30ohm output impedance! so they can provide less power for iems, but even then, this high output is not suitable for iems, and should change the signature AFAIK. My wish is that the desktop setup would have the ability to drive my full size can and also my iems.
> ...


IMHO.  Would never buy an amp with that high an output impedance.  But, may be Ok if only being used with Greater than 300 OHM headphones.       I got a Topping NX4 DSD that has low output impedance, is portable with battery, has lots of power, and sounds good.  They also make a version without the DAC, so just an amp called just NX4. (without the DSD).


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 10, 2018)

ElixBerd said:


> *Dsnuts*, first of all, thank you for the coverage, interesting stuff! I've never considered a 1000$ IEM before but your posts made me think. Right now I am on the fence between iBasso IT04 and NiceHCK NK10. I think I prefer NK10 for its sound signature. I've noticed that you've owned them. Can you give your impressions on how they compare to the Andromeda S?



First of all. Give me your idea of what you would like in a sound. What is your sound peference. I am writing a review on the NK10 and I actually have them in my ears as I am typing now.

NK10 is a solid earphone and will most definitely give anyone that buys one a glimps into higher end sound. It does a whole bunch of things right and is actually an excellent value. Not many $300 level earphones using 10BAs with 3 crossovers. This is one earphone to look out for during Aliexpress 11/11 sales.  This being said.

Both the IT04 and especially the Andro S is playing at a different level in performance. But the reason why I ask what your sound preference is. If you lets say never heard or owned a higher end offering. Ya the NK10 will be more awesome for the money you will spend. But if you are looking for more than just a taste and actually want to own a higher end sounding earphone. Both the IT04 and Andro S will do that.

But again it comes down to what your looking for in a sound. If your musical taste is exclectic like my own all 3 are viable options and it also comes down to what you can really afford.

The one issue with the NK10 is the sonics are limited due to the cable it comes with. NiceHCK does an awesome job with bang for buck earphones but accessories wise.. They get a D grade. The NK10 has a slight warmer hue to the sound due to the gimpy copper cable they threw in there. This might be good if that is what you want. What the earphone really needed was a silver coated copper cable. The other guys. :Aham Other guys." Actually include a SPC cable on their version of the NK10 called the HQ10 ( looks better too imo). Look that up. That is the one I would go for since those guys actually thought over which cable will actually mesh better with the sonic abilities of these iems.  ( Remember they are both made by the same OEM so basically same earphone with a littie sound tweek based on what the middle man wants.)

Anyway I actually bought a pure silver 2 pin cable for the NK10. With silver cable I can honestly say the NK10 sounds superb. Absolutely fantastic.  I had to put the brown copper cable back on there due to my review. I guess if your not as OCD on proper sound matching with cables and tips as I am. Stock stuff is excellent for the price. They actually included some tips that work on them too. 

IT04 is a fanstastic sounding high level earphone that also punches way above their price paid. I thought the IT04 sonics hung in there with a lot of the higher end earphones I heard at Can Jam. Many did a few things better than the IT04 but it wasn't like your getting $1,500 worth of upgrades in sonics over them. But these are more closer to a reference type tuning meaning they went for a mroe neutral type tuning but has outstanding dynamics and resolution due to the high end BAs and Graphene dynamic they are using. One of the widest sounding earphones too. High level of detail.

The Andro S is an absolute steal at the price they are asking for them. In comparison to the NK10. While NK10 will give you a glimps into higher end sound. The Andro S actually should be the standard IMO. And for many the andros are. I can easily see how many will call the Andromedas their end game.

I would go for what your wallet allows. I think with all 3 you will be very happy with their sonics.

And remember the NK10 out of the box can and does go up a notch or two in sonics with a better cable. But with better cable yoru getting closer to the price of the IT04. something to consider.


----------



## antdroid

paulindss said:


> Hey Guys! Off topic but i think you can help with a simple answer or links.
> 
> I have my eyes on the topping a30 amplifier to drive my future full size can, will have a toppinf d10 dac paired and that should be my final setup.
> The downside is, the topping has a 10ohm output impedance on 6,35mm jack. Not ideal for iems, but the 3,5mm jack has even greater 30ohm output impedance! so they can provide less power for iems, but even then, this high output is not suitable for iems, and should change the signature AFAIK. My wish is that the desktop setup would have the ability to drive my full size can and also my iems.
> ...



I use the iFi Ear Buddy for 3.5mm and the IEMatch for 2.5mm connection in that situation. One of my amps is 10 Ohm and 20 Ohm (single/balanced) so its very useful for IEM use.

I haven’t not used one of those before. I imagine it may help.


----------



## slowpickr

Looks like BGVP DM6 is on Massdrop for $165.  Hmmm, tempting...


----------



## slowpickr

ncristia said:


> @Dsnuts, When you have time and have had some time with the Finschi please throw in a few comments how you feel about them, not necessarily compared to the Andromeda but in general terms. Thank you


He did this a few pages back.  This thread moves so fast that it might take a little searching.


----------



## Dsnuts

A lot of the earphones if not all we highlight on this thread are great for the price but Finschi is not at the same level as the Andromeda S. 

That saying ignorance is bliss. This is a wise statement. Guys are always looking for value in an iem. "Is this better, is that better than this?" I get that but there are limitations to how an excellent sounding $180 iem sounds in comparisons to much higher end offerings. 

Each earphone has to be taken for what they are and how they sound which is the most important aspect for if we want to buy certain iems or not. Read about the sonic qualities of an iem and go for it if it matches your sonic preferences. This is the best advice I can give anyone. There is always better and always newer earphones that will tempt you. But if your happy with what you got. This is a great place to be in your audio game.


----------



## Libertad

accessory jack is listing the IER-Z1R at 1700 USD thats a really *&^%ing good price given the glowing impressions so far


----------



## paulindss

CactusPete23 said:


> IMHO.  Would never buy an amp with that high an output impedance.  But, may be Ok if only being used with Greater than 300 OHM headphones.       I got a Topping NX4 DSD that has low output impedance, is portable with battery, has lots of power, and sounds good.  They also make a version without the DAC, so just an amp called just NX4. (without the DSD).



Unfortunaly I need one definitive amp for power hungry earphones. A hifiman he4xx, and next year some senheiser 6 series. The topping is about 30$ cheaper for me than magni 3 or liquid spark as there is no need to redirect. The output of 10ohm in 6.35 is much more than ok for full sized cans. The downside being the iem part.
For the 50$ of IFI IEMmatch i almost can grab another small amp to connect together with the dac


----------



## fljoe

Massdrop posted the BGVP DM6 drop for $164.99 ..... https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dm6-iem


----------



## Dsnuts

DM6 seems to be a good deal. I have seen them come close during sales on Aliexpress so that seems to be the cheapest price going.  

As for me. No more earphones. Lol. Gotta enjoy what I have. Plus I need to start saving up for the IER-Z1R.


----------



## Dsnuts

Libertad said:


> accessory jack is listing the IER-Z1R at 1700 USD thats a really *&^%ing good price given the glowing impressions so far









Surprising the pricing is at considering they havent been released yet.


----------



## Carlsan

Saw that as well, hate to put down that amount for a pre-release in a foreign vendor site.
I have used them in the past, btw, and always had great service, but never for anything greater than two or three hundred.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 10, 2018)

Ya. They have a listing on Amazon as well but for the MSRP at $2,300. released in December it says. Will have to be patient on this one. I bet eventually they will get an international verision like the Z1R headphones at $1,699.


----------



## vault108

Just when I ordered the DM6 last week, it's now live on MD. I should've known since DMG was just on MD. A lot of Chi-fi IEMs are popping up on MD.


----------



## Theri0n

Has anyone tried DM*G* balanced?


----------



## paddyberger

I too am interested in this, particularly with a cable recommendation if so.


----------



## ldo77 (Oct 11, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> First of all. Give me your idea of what you would like in a sound. What is your sound peference. I am writing a review on the NK10 and I actually have them in my ears as I am typing now.
> 
> NK10 is a solid earphone and will most definitely give anyone that buys one a glimps into higher end sound. It does a whole bunch of things right and is actually an excellent value. Not many $300 level earphones using 10BAs with 3 crossovers. This is one earphone to look out for during Aliexpress 11/11 sales.  This being said.
> 
> ...


Good news for the review off the NK10. I look forward to reading it.
Does the nk10 has the same sound signature than the NK6, or is it warmer ?


----------



## ElixBerd

ldo77 said:


> Good news for the review off the NK10. I look forward to reading it.
> Does the nk10 has the same sound signature than the NK6, or is it warmer ?


They are more transparent and more balanced, iirc.


----------



## antdroid

Theri0n said:


> Has anyone tried DM*G* balanced?


I listen to all my IEMs and headphones in balanced, though its more for power reasons than anything else.


----------



## Theri0n (Oct 11, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I listen to all my IEMs and headphones in balanced, though its more for power reasons than anything else.



Some headphones sound dramatically better balanced and there is minor influence of power in the improvement.

So, what about DMG? Low-impedance IEMs shouldn't be dependent to power. What about scene, details. Any improvemeny comparing to 3.5mm out?

If I place my bid for BGVP DMG it goes along with 2.5mm balanced cable. That's why I'm curious.


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone know the audbos p4 who sells the for the lower price? its selled out for the moment.. but I cant find the seller on aliexpress


----------



## activatorfly

zazaboy said:


> does anyone know the audbos p4 who sells the for the lower price? its selled out for the moment.. but I cant find the seller on aliexpress


There seems to be plenty in stock on Ali - I'm due a delivery of P4 Pro soon:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...ec37053&transAbTest=ae803_4&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## zazaboy

*@activatorfly much thanks*
*https://www.head-fi.org/members/activatorfly.430296/*


----------



## activatorfly

zazaboy said:


> *@activatorfly much thanks
> https://www.head-fi.org/members/activatorfly.430296/*


No worries glad to help! - almost bought the P4 too ( - in my cart for several days)...but pulled the trigger on Pro instead!


----------



## Theri0n

activatorfly said:


> There seems to be plenty in stock on Ali - I'm due a delivery of P4 Pro soon:



I am still deciding. BGVP DMG or Tenhz P4 Pro


----------



## activatorfly

Theri0n said:


> I am still deciding. BGVP DMG or Tenhz P4 Pro


Tough decision!....my next pair will more than likely be the DM6.


----------



## superuser1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone tried the Planar + BA iems available on AliExpress? Also how about the new Whizzer EH03?


----------



## fljoe

activatorfly said:


> There seems to be plenty in stock on Ali - I'm due a delivery of P4 Pro soon:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...ec37053&transAbTest=ae803_4&priceBeautifyAB=0



Thanks for the link ... that seems like a very good deal considering the similar TenHz P4 Pro is selling for around $120 US.


----------



## ldo77

superuser1 said:


> Anyone tried the Planar + BA iems available on AliExpress? Also how about the new Whizzer EH03?


Do you have any references or link?


----------



## aaDee

ldo77 said:


> Do you have any references or link?


I guess he meant this 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/brLxOI6L


----------



## ldo77

aaDee said:


> I guess he meant this
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/brLxOI6L


I can't open the link. Can post an other one ?


----------



## 250lbs

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/****...&terminal_id=e4250af5b3bf48fe997c05ecdfd09984


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 11, 2018)

Theri0n said:


> Some headphones sound dramatically better balanced and there is minor influence of power in the improvement.
> 
> So, what about DMG? Low-impedance IEMs shouldn't be dependent to power. What about scene, details. Any improvemeny comparing to 3.5mm out?
> 
> If I place my bid for BGVP DMG it goes along with 2.5mm balanced cable. That's why I'm curious.


i've been reluctant to get balanced output for iems: they usually don't need the extra power, and i was sceptic about any sound difference. i'm only using balanced for monitor speakers.
but received my first source with balanced output (xduoo x20) a few days ago and compared toneking t4 connected to single end vs balanced, volume matched.
the major difference i noticed immediately was soundstage, spatial perception. when balanced, width grows very much, while keeping height and depth. this helps to a better imaging even separation perception.
guess it's due to the different crosstalk, which is quite higher in single end amplification. and lower the load, higher crosstalk.
toneking t4 is 18Ω, and bgvp dmg is 28Ω. so the difference will be more noticeable with t4. but sure you'll notice it with dmg as well.
i've tried using quality expensive balanced cables, but you'll get same effect using cheaper ones (it most depends of the source crosstalk and impedance of the iems).
about power, balanced is not needed for these iems.

Edit: output impedance considerations.
it depend of the source, but most amps have higher impedance output in balanced mode than in single end. you could get some FR (tonality) issues when using low impedance BA iems in balanced mode; specially in high frequencies.
in my case, xduoo x20 is 0.1Ω in single end, and 1Ω in balanced mode (both constant along the frequencies range), so there is minimal (not noticeable) tonality alteration when using a 18Ω ba iem.


----------



## Lurk650

Yes, I notice better separation and as you say its because there is less crosstalk in Balanced. Also, you can tend to find a blacker background. I think that's why some don't find any differences bc graphs but you can't see separation/soundstage with a graph.


----------



## Dsnuts

I use all my earphones in balanced. The only time I use any of my earphones in single ended is to save some battery on a player. lol. Don't know the science behind it but I just know it sounds better. Not to mention I noticed in balanced weaker parts of an earphone sounds better to my ears. For example the PX in balanced has much better bass/ sub bass in balanced mode vs single ended. Not to mention better stage and better detail.  It is like balanced mode fixes a bit of the flaws in the earphones.


----------



## kukkurovaca

hakuzen said:


> i've been reluctant to get balanced output for iems: they usually don't need the extra power, and i was sceptic about any sound difference. i'm only using balanced for monitor speakers.
> but received my first source with balanced output (xduoo x20) a few days ago and compared toneking t4 connected to single end vs balanced, volume matched.
> the major difference i noticed immediately was soundstage, spatial perception. when balanced, width grows very much, while keeping height and depth. this helps to a better imaging even separation perception.
> guess it's due to the different crosstalk, which is quite higher in single end amplification. and lower the load, higher crosstalk.
> ...



I would generally agree with these points, although I would be wary of overstating how large a difference there is in soundstage. It's quite modest, at least on my sources. (ALO CDM, Shanling M3s, Onkyo DP-S1, Walnut F1.) Whether there is a difference in sound otherwise and how big a difference will depend on the particular source/amp you're using and how it implements its balanced and SE outputs. 

Also, something that people don't usually talk about now but which came up repeatedly in reviews of balanced portable amps during the RSA/ALO heydey was that the changes to soundstage caused by balanced output may not even be desirable to all listeners, or in all cases. Widening the soundstage can negatively effect center image. There are also other ways to tweak soundstage that may be more desirable in some applications -- crossfeed, for example. Or, an amp that actually exhibits channel bleed like the Phatlab Phantasy. (The Phantasy does way more to interestingly alter the soundstage of headphones than any of my balanced devices.)

Anywho, I really like having balanced output as an option, but I think it is oversold when presented as a must-have feature. 

Possibly off-topic: I'm curious about other approaches that aren't strictly balanced. My DP-S1 (and some other Onkyo/TEAC/etc. devices) offer an "active control ground" mode which differs in operation from balanced. It doesn't have a power increase over SE, but it does (based on casual comparison) seem cleaner than normal balanced. I'd love to know how something like that compares to the three-channel design of the Portaphile amps.


----------



## Libertad

superuser1 said:


> Anyone tried the Planar + BA iems available on AliExpress? Also how about the new Whizzer EH03?


You mean this? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...f746-4318-be56-011165c0cf59&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## superuser1

Libertad said:


> You mean this? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...f746-4318-be56-011165c0cf59&priceBeautifyAB=0


I didnt quote the url because that brand is banned but yes i meant that and the Whizzer HE03


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nk10.23365/reviews#review-21012


----------



## david8613

First couple of weeks I ran my bgvp dmg with the stock single ended cable and it sounded perfectly fine although sometimes the highs could get sharp in certain songs, I did notice a difference using balanced, treble smoothed out some, everything sounded cleaner, more separation, background is quieter, much nicer to me. Even the bass is little better, its noticeable.  I wish my Nintendo switch ran balanced. Lol...


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 12, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> I would generally agree with these points, although I would be wary of overstating how large a difference there is in soundstage. It's quite modest, at least on my sources. (ALO CDM, Shanling M3s, Onkyo DP-S1, Walnut F1.) Whether there is a difference in sound otherwise and how big a difference will depend on the particular source/amp you're using and how it implements its balanced and SE outputs.
> 
> Also, something that people don't usually talk about now but which came up repeatedly in reviews of balanced portable amps during the RSA/ALO heydey was that the changes to soundstage caused by balanced output may not even be desirable to all listeners, or in all cases. Widening the soundstage can negatively effect center image. There are also other ways to tweak soundstage that may be more desirable in some applications -- crossfeed, for example. Or, an amp that actually exhibits channel bleed like the Phatlab Phantasy. (The Phantasy does way more to interestingly alter the soundstage of headphones than any of my balanced devices.)
> 
> ...



i agree with you 100%, thanks for showing more knowledge about this (i even didn't bother to learn more about going balanced in portables, due to my total scepticism).

1- it will depend of the implementation used, like you say. my experience is limited to some hours listening to an unique DAP. although then i watched crosstalk measurements of this DAP (balanced vs unbalanced) and some others in RAA, so guessed it would be usual to find this crosstalk difference in most sources, in a major or minor grade.
let's compare xDuoo X20 with Shanling M3s, for instance, using RAA measurements (X20 SE, X20 balanced, M3s SE, M3s balanced); L/R average from 40Hz to 15kHz:
at 15.8Ω: X20 SE, -55.0dB; *X20* bal, -104.4dB; *49.4dB diff*. M3s SE, -60.9dB; *M3s* bal, -91.1dB; *30.2dB diff* (although xtalk shows a ramp from ~2kHz, reaching -81dB *at 10kHz: ~20dB diff*).
at 30.5Ω: X20 SE, -60.3dB; *X20* bal, -101.4dB; *41.1dB diff*. M3s SE, -66.5dB; *M3s* bal, -96.4dB; *29.9dB diff* (although xtalk shows a ramp from ~2kHz, reaching -85dB *at 10kHz: ~18.5dB diff*).
this indicates that the difference is higher in X20 than in M3s. and the difference is also sensible to low impedance phones in X20.

2- finding wider soundstage has been a new when testing. but i usually don't pay extra attention at it (find other parameters more important). i find excessive width unrealistic, even found some passages where the result is weird ("echoes" which travel from left to right were perceived disconnected, with a hole in the center; noticed it in "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" by Pink Floyd). so i understand what you say about center image.

3- it's interesting what you tell about other ways to alter soundstage in SE. i've never played with crossfeed before, because was not interested of altering the soundstage. will try it from now on.

4- i also think that balanced portable is oversold, pure marketing to create new "needs". got X20 because it can be rockboxed; in fact, i thought that its balanced output would be a problem, because i'd have to spend money in new cables, to try (which has happened).

5- off-topic. i was getting noise issues with my home audio, due to sources being connected SE to mixing board (which has balanced inputs and outputs); the sources are located 50cm-4m from the board, and different grounds involved.
i've had to build adapters to go from SE outputs to pseudo-balanced in order to eliminate the noise. it's not balanced, and don't have the extra 6dB (didn't need extra power anyway), but all ground issues have disappeared. the important thing in this cases is to have balanced inputs. although i've had to use double amount of cables.. from 1 TRS L/R cable + splitter R/L, before, to adapter (TRS L/R to 2 x TRS "pseudo-balanced" -L and R-) + 2 x TRS bal cable (L and R).


----------



## hakuzen

david8613 said:


> First couple of weeks I ran my bgvp dmg with the stock single ended cable and it sounded perfectly fine although sometimes the highs could get sharp in certain songs, I did notice a difference using balanced, treble smoothed out some, everything sounded cleaner, more separation, background is quieter, much nicer to me. Even the bass is little better, its noticeable.  I wish my Nintendo switch ran balanced. Lol...


which is your source? because treble smoothing (even bass, or any kind of tonality alteration) is probably due to higher output impedance of the source in balanced mode.


----------



## kukkurovaca

hakuzen said:


> 3- it's interesting what you tell about other ways to alter soundstage in SE. i've never played with crossfeed before, because was not interested of altering the soundstage. will try it now on.



It's interesting. I've never tried hardware crossfeed, only via DSP. So far I generally haven't found it to be that useful, except for older recordings that were never intended to be listened to on headphones at all, and have overly strong l/r channel separation.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nk10.23365/reviews#review-21012


Congratulations to write a excellent review ,


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea NK10 is no joke. I like them a lot. I honestly believe these are a gateway to higher end sound. This is one earphone to look out for on Aliexpress sales day 11/11. If these hovers around $300 spot on sale day. This is a compelling price for these.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea NK10 is no joke. I like them a lot. I honestly believe these are a gateway to higher end sound. This is one earphone to look out for on Aliexpress sales day 11/11. If these hovers around $300 spot on sale day. This is a compelling price for these.


What is your opinion , are these NK10 are even better than their big brother DZ12 ,???


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope but they come damn close at less than half the price.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Nope but they come damn close at less than half the price.


I really miss a comparison with DZ12 in your review  , please when you have some free time post a breie comparison with DZ12 it's will be really helpful , thanks .


----------



## Dsnuts

DZ12 has the treble extension the NK10 is missing. Better bass extension as well.  Due to extra drivers and higher end BAs. Though dynamics are similar to the DZ12 the DZ12 pulls off a higher end tuning. the technical aspect of the sonund. Has the wider stage of the two. More definition of sound overall on the DZ12. Depth of sound is similar but DZ12 has one of the widest sounds for eaphones I own. Mids is very similar in focus and imagry however. 

This is why I was saying the NK10 comes close. For the non knowing public the NK10 pulls about 90% of the DZ12 sound and that is at less than half price. Makes them a very good value.


----------



## hiflofi

I'm not 100% sure what you're implying with the extra drivers, or higher end BAs supposedly.

First, I've read your posts and from my understanding you own an Andro S which has a "measly" 5 BAs, so you should know driver count isn't a solid reason.
Second, You also compared your DZ12 to the U12t, and I'm assuming 64A is putting more work in than whatever chi-fi IEM maker is, but if you believe your DZ12 can compete, then that's your personal opinion. Doesn't that mean whatever you mean by higher end BA is also not a solid reason?

The point of my post here is to say chi-fi impressions should be taken with many grains of salt because of the lack of information, whether it be demo units, well-measured frequency responses, or just widespread reviews in general.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 12, 2018)

I agree with what your saying here but I happen to own these. Another person is asking what I think of them since I own these and listen to them on a daily basis. So I am giving my opinion about how I hear my own earphones. And your right these are my own opinions. Considering I am the only person on the planet that owns th DZ12. Unfortunately Ahmad is gonna have to trust what I say about them. Unless he wants to ask Jim at NiceHCK. But I already know he knows nothing about them either since he don't listen to or own these.

Driver count don't matter to me. It is how they are tuned and to my ears the DZ12 makes better use of the drivers in them vs the NK10 it so happens they have 4 crossovers with 2 extra BAs uses higher end Sonin drivers so I happen to know what I am talking about.

My Andro S is surperior no doubt. But these Chi fi earphones are pushing the price to sound ratio more than anyone else on the market right now. Again this is based on hearing the best the world has to offer all in one sitting. However this is my opinion too. Who knows maybe I don't know what I am talking about.

Another example of Chifi pushing sonics for the money. The IT04.


----------



## hiflofi

Ibasso is practically a mainstream chi-fi company along with the likes of Rhapsodio or QDC, so let's not bring up the IT04.

Going back to the original point, if I were to rec Ahmad, sure if s/he wants chi-fi, he'll have to take your word.

But my personal suggestion would be to save up and do exactly what YOU did. Go for a more mainstream IEM, like the Andromeda or something.

All I'm saying is even someone like you who vehemently champions "bang for buck chi-fi" has to concede that mainstream offerings are mainstream for good reason, they're simply better.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with what your saying here but I happen to own these. Another person is asking what I think of them since I own these and listen to them on a daily basis. So I am giving my opinion about how I hear my own earphones. And your right these are my own opinions. Considering I am the only person on the planet that owns th DZ12. Unfortunately Ahmad is gonna have to trust what I say about them. Unless he wants to ask Jim at NiceHCK. But I already know he knows nothing about them either since he don't listen to or own these.
> 
> Driver count don't matter to me. It is how they are tuned and to my ears the DZ12 makes better use of the drivers in them vs the NK10 it so happens they have 4 crossovers with 2 extra BAs uses higher end Sonin drivers so I happen to know what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


Received my P4 Pro today...& still trying to make the transition from feeling totally comfortable with earbuds > to wearing iems with a good seal ( with balanced cable.) 
I was considering BGVP DM6 - however I'm thinking of bypassing these completely & now veering towards either NiceHCK NK10 (with upgraded cable) or iBasso IT04.
I'll definitely be waiting until 11/11 for any potential price drop!


----------



## Dsnuts

I got a few items of interest for 11/11 sales as well. How you liking the Tenhz p4?


----------



## peter123

hiflofi said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you're implying with the extra drivers, or higher end BAs supposedly.
> 
> First, I've read your posts and from my understanding you own an Andro S which has a "measly" 5 BAs, so you should know driver count isn't a solid reason.
> Second, You also compared your DZ12 to the U12t, and I'm assuming 64A is putting more work in than whatever chi-fi IEM maker is, but if you believe your DZ12 can compete, then that's your personal opinion. Doesn't that mean whatever you mean by higher end BA is also not a solid reason?
> ...



Imo every impressions should be taken with a grain of sand as it's always totally subjective.

If one want the most value for money one should look at Chi-fi, if one wants the best no matter the cost one might as well go for overpriced western brands for better quality control, warranty  higher status (which is important to many people) etc. Just my personal experience......


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I got a few items of interest for 11/11 sales as well. How you liking the Tenhz p4?


Keep us posted with the items you're keeping an eye on??...I find the P4 Pro much more transparent with a balanced cable - I think it will definitely take time to readjust back to iems - after such a prolonged period of listening solely to earbuds.


----------



## Dsnuts

New drop on MD for the Tenhz  K5. Hybrid dual dynamic dual BAs. $59


----------



## demo-to

hiflofi said:


> Ibasso is practically a mainstream chi-fi company along with the likes of Rhapsodio or QDC, so let's not bring up the IT04.
> 
> Going back to the original point, if I were to rec Ahmad, sure if s/he wants chi-fi, he'll have to take your word.
> 
> ...


I do not agree with your general targeting opinion. I had only 20min with TOTL InEar Prophile P8 and needed just a minute with 64Audio T12U to notice it is not worth spending so much money in these while I know I like the performance of my Rose Mini4 and Mini6 and Audbos P4 over these. (Ok, Prophile P8 on the same liking level but definitely not worth the extra cash)


----------



## autosleeper

Has anyone heard the Moondrop Blessing and could be kind enough to compare them to, say, IT04 or Andros?


----------



## hiflofi

@crinacle has and he has it over the IT04. Obviously the Andromeda plays on a different field.


----------



## Zerohour88

speaking of Andros, is it possible for them to be this cheap?:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18751973572.46.46385a5fZY5mua&id=570904655078

that's about usd$563 (with no box), very tempting yet very fishy all the same.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 12, 2018)

Send the link on to CA and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Zerohour88

jant71 said:


> Send the link on to CA and see what they have to say about it.



I did and they just redirected me to their list of dealers. I suppose once 11.11 comes around next month I'll ask the seller for more info and see if it matches up to the CA dealers address.


----------



## CactusPete23

Zerohour88 said:


> I did and they just redirected me to their list of dealers. I suppose once 11.11 comes around next month I'll ask the seller for more info and see if it matches up to the CA dealers address.


From Campfire Website:

_Notice Regarding Counterfeit Campfire Audio Products

It has come to our attention that there are counterfeit Campfire Audio being sold in China.  While initial reports show that these counterfeits are poor imitations of our earphones, it is an important reminder for us to remain vigilant in protecting our customers from fake products.

Please be sure to purchase Campfire Audio products only directly from our authorized dealers or through their respective websites.  

ECT Eichi Technology International Limited is our sole authorized distributor for Campfire Products in China and Hong Kong.

If you are in China or Hong Kong and have an questions or concerns, we encourage you contact ECT Eichi Technology International Limited directly: info@ect.com.hk_


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

hiflofi said:


> @crinacle has and he has it over the IT04. Obviously the Andromeda plays on a different field.



Who cares what Crinacle has over what?? He makes a list and gives the obvious disclaimers about pref.

You take him more serious than he takes himself so good luck with that.

I have the iBasso IEM series in my possession.  So his list says it is "A over "B" and you cool with that? Fine.

He ranks EX1000 highly in a field of $$$$$ sets and I agree. The RHA CL1 was a horrific disaster and he agrees. But the 64 A8 was bass, bass,bass? I wish...
lotta stuff I disagree with. It's a list to refer to and consider not spread around like it is anything more

Don't spread it around like an apostle of Crinacle


----------



## Carlsan

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Who cares what Crinacle has over what?? ...



Respect the guy for what he does, but disagree on some of this rankings. In the end we all hear differently.
I agree that his word carries too much weight around here, but that's not really his fault.


----------



## Lurk650

As someone recently pointed out, and has stuck with me, it's harder to get IEMs reviews right than full size cans because as everybodies ear canal is different and that will effect the sound. Everybody who does in ear reviews should be taken at facevalue/with a grain of salt, when you have a reviewer who goes into shops and demos stuff briefly then ranks them and a lot of people praise him, that's just crazy to me. Even 1 week tours to me isn't nearly enough time.

/end rant


----------



## crinacle

Lurk650 said:


> As someone recently pointed out, and has stuck with me, it's harder to get IEMs reviews right than full size cans because as everybodies ear canal is different and that will effect the sound. Everybody who does in ear reviews should be taken at facevalue/with a grain of salt, when you have a reviewer who goes into shops and demos stuff briefly then ranks them and a lot of people praise him, that's just crazy to me. Even 1 week tours to me isn't nearly enough time.
> 
> /end rant



I don’t think people really understand how much time I put into listening to every single IEM. It’s not just “briefly”, don’t make random assumptions. Also, It’s easy to delegitimise me by going “oh he listens to IEMs _in a store_, he’s unreliable” but the way I see it, listening to an IEM in a quiet store with multiple A/B comparisons available is much more legitimate than listening at home in a complete vacuum.

That being said, yes my list is just what *I* think is good, personal taste notwithstanding. No one has agreed with me 100% and that is perfectly fine. Anyone looking to drop some cash should look at as many reviews as possible, perhaps measurements if applicable, of course the best being to try the IEMs out themselves. Putting all your faith into one person is the crazy thing here.


----------



## Dsnuts

These look very fishy to me. I bet these have one dynamic driver in it.  

Anything worth some value is gonna be copied in China. If they can make a duplicate Rolex down to the insignia. Something like the Andromeda is gonna be easy. 

Maybe this is where the stigma of Chinese made earphones are not legit from. Lol. Something like this don't help that image that is for sure.


----------



## galangerz

remember KZ has the iem with the andromeda shell? 

better $1000 safe than $500 sorry


----------



## HiFlight

As they apparently have more than one, perhaps someone could ask for one as a review sample or tour.


----------



## hiflofi

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Who cares what Crinacle has over what?? He makes a list and gives the obvious disclaimers about pref.
> 
> You take him more serious than he takes himself so good luck with that.
> 
> ...


LMAO you must lack comprehension. I didn't quite him as the gospel.
I merely quoted him..period.

Go read @crinacle thread and you'll see how much I disagree with him on his rankings. In fact, go to the other IEM ranking thread and read my list.

What an awful post with zero context and zero comprehension.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Oct 13, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> These look very fishy to me. I bet these have one dynamic driver in it.
> 
> Anything worth some value is gonna be copied in China. If they can make a duplicate Rolex down to the insignia. Something like the Andromeda is gonna be easy.
> 
> Maybe this is where the stigma of Chinese made earphones are not legit from. Lol. Something like this don't help that image that is for sure.



I'm unbelievably wary about ordering too, despite several comments from the buyers stating that the ones they got are in fact original (minus a box).

But yeah, thinking about china's amazing copying ability, its not within the realm of impossibility for them to craft a passing Andro copy with some Knowles BA to make it sound somewhat legit

Funny thing is, this china Andro searching came about because a friend was discussing about getting the Moondrop Blessing due to crinacle rating it over IT04 and I just went "why not just get an Andro while you're at it".

Lots of Andros at normal prices there, suddenly this one crops up at almost 50% discount


----------



## ncristia

Dsnuts said:


> These look very fishy to me. I bet these have one dynamic driver in it.
> 
> Anything worth some value is gonna be copied in China. If they can make a duplicate Rolex down to the insignia. Something like the Andromeda is gonna be easy.
> 
> Maybe this is where the stigma of Chinese made earphones are not legit from. Lol. Something like this don't help that image that is for sure.


Do you think the spin fits are legit?


----------



## Zerohour88

Got around to thinking "don't these things have removable back panel? have some of those buyers opened them up and see what's inside?" and found this pic of Andro internals from this reddit thread.

doesn't actually look that hard to copy the internal looks too, so no way of verifying the seller's is legit by opening them up.


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

Is that one hot and two ground wires? Anyone know why that is done?


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Isn't that hot glue inside?


----------



## iems0nly

Sennheiser's latest IEM:  IE 40 Pro reviewed here
Check it out!


----------



## Nabillion_786

Looks absolutely class in real life!!! It's gonna be between these and the os v3 for my iem to keep. Should be a good battle!


----------



## tyoac

iems0nly said:


> Sennheiser's latest IEM:  IE 40 Pro reviewed here
> Check it out!


Thanks for the review! I'm really curious about those. Kind of in the market for a new IEM as an upgrade of my Brainwavz B100 (which I like a lot but a bit more (sub)bass could be nice).


----------



## aaDee

Nabillion_786 said:


> Looks absolutely class in real life!!! It's gonna be between these and the os v3 for my iem to keep. Should be a good battle!


Waiting for the comparison


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

Anyone has a recommendation regarding Comply foam tip sizes for the BGVP-DMG? 
I have T-400  that get stuck in my ear when removing the IEM's but they are really old and loose. I've measured the tube at ~5mm. Even the chinese aliexpress foamies with a 4.7mm tube get pulled off.

Does anyone know if T-300 fit the nozzle?


----------



## dweaver

iems0nly said:


> Sennheiser's latest IEM:  IE 40 Pro reviewed here
> Check it out!


very good review, I have been looking for one! Thanks for the in depth comparisons. The only IEM I own in your list is the ATH IE40 and I am not much of a fan of it to honest. But part of my dislike is the fit and comfort so the IE 40 Pro is likely to overcome that concern. But I generally prefer a more bass oriented signature as well so I will think about whether to try them or not. But I do also own the HE400i which is not a bass heavy headphone and I enjoy them as well so who knows...

How are they from a 3D presentation quality?


----------



## iems0nly

dweaver said:


> very good review, I have been looking for one! Thanks for the in depth comparisons. The only IEM I own in your list is the ATH IE40 and I am not much of a fan of it to honest. But part of my dislike is the fit and comfort so the IE 40 Pro is likely to overcome that concern. But I generally prefer a more bass oriented signature as well so I will think about whether to try them or not. But I do also own the HE400i which is not a bass heavy headphone and I enjoy them as well so who knows...
> 
> How are they from a 3D presentation quality?



The bass quantity is greater than neutral, and these can surely satisfy you on that front (seeing that you can already appreciate HE400i). Wearing comfort is second to none.
I wouldn't say they give a very 3-D presentation. They have nice width, with a little bit of height, and are directed towards monitoring and performing. So, 3-D presentation isn't what they really went for.


----------



## dweaver (Oct 14, 2018)

Awesome thanks for the reply. I am tempted to try them anyway. But may hold off as I really like that 3D presentation. But I used to own the Sony MDR-7550 and it was not very 3D like and very monitoresque and I loved that IEM.

The good news is these are not overly expensive so may be worth taking a shot on them. I do wish they had a microphone though.


----------



## jant71

I might also suggest the Fender Puresonic wired, dweaver. Does have a mic and is better than the E40 except for the case  and fixed cable. Fender Nine is essentially the same w/o waterproof rating and mic but is detachable 2-pin. But fit, comfort, sound, cable, and looks the Fender was the winner for me.


----------



## dweaver

Thanks Jant, I have thought about trying those a few times as well. Looking at Amazon Canada I have a few choices. Which is the one you own?

https://www.amazon.ca/Fender-PureSo...d=1539548343&sr=8-1&keywords=fender+puresonic
https://www.amazon.ca/Fender-681000...d=1539548443&sr=8-3&keywords=fender+puresonic
https://www.amazon.ca/Fender-Pureso...d=1539548470&sr=8-4&keywords=fender+puresonic

The last one is the BT model so probably not the right one. But the other 2 might just be different colors. Do you know if the volume controls work on an android device?


----------



## jant71

Yep, just the black and Olympic pearl colors of  the same thing. AFAIK, they are listed as Android compatible and the guide shows the controls doing volume with outer buttons and answer/hang up and play/pause with the center button. Have not tried it out on an Android device myself.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> So this cable was not supposed to get to me till this Thursday. Surprise surprise  this cable is the first to get to me from recent sales.
> 
> All I can say is any of you guys doubt what cables can do for earphones. Get yourself a set of these cables. The bad news was the connectors while quality was a bit too thin for my Z5. But was perfect for any other earphones I had with mmcx. First earphone I tried them on was my SD7 plus. OH MAN! SD7 plus sounds like a completely different earphone. Much higher end sounding so dimensional and spacious. I was slack jawed. This cable is the best $62 I have ever spent on any cable to date. From what I know about pure silver is they need a good 200 hours of burn in before they sound their best. This is from an Engineer friend that works for Space X. Lol. I am quite floored just how good the SD7 plus sounds with this cable. Just amazing.
> 
> ...


Could you please link where you got these cables from.
Thank you


----------



## fljoe

OnlyHazeRemains said:


> Anyone has a recommendation regarding Comply foam tip sizes for the BGVP-DMG?
> I have T-400  that get stuck in my ear when removing the IEM's but they are really old and loose. I've measured the tube at ~5mm. Even the chinese aliexpress foamies with a 4.7mm tube get pulled off.
> 
> Does anyone know if T-300 fit the nozzle?



I have the Comply T-200 Large and they fit my ear canal perfectly on the DMG. The seal & comfort is perfect .. Wore them on a 5hr + 15hr flight to Taiwan recently .. no fatigue .. just pure comfort.


----------



## crinacle

My review of the BGVP DMG:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...-22-09-18-update.857498/page-68#post-14536561


----------



## Kitechaser

crinacle said:


> My review of the BGVP DMG:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...-22-09-18-update.857498/page-68#post-14536561


Nice. You need to review the RHA CL2. It's an s class iem. Just Incredible. .
Also BGVP DM6. According to hawaii bad boy on YouTube, its the best iem to come out of China, and is better than most audio 64 and empire ears iems.


----------



## galangerz

Kitechaser said:


> Nice. You need to review the RHA CL2. It's an s class iem. Just Incredible. .
> Also BGVP DM6. According to hawaii bad boy on YouTube, its the best iem to come out of China, and is better than most audio 64 and empire ears iems.


expect different rankings and taste. HBB has his list and crinacle has his. I do, however, hope the dm6 gets a high rank as HBB has made me start saving up for it


----------



## Kitechaser

Kenneth Galang said:


> expect different rankings and taste. HBB has his list and crinacle has his. I do, however, hope the dm6 gets a high rank as HBB has made me start saving up for it


Just ordered it. Gonna get a pure silver balanced cable for it, almost as much as the DM6 costs. 
Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## galangerz

Kitechaser said:


> Just ordered it. Gonna get a pure silver balanced cable for it, almost as much as the DM6 costs.
> Can't wait to get my hands on it.


please give impressions when you can!! this thread has much to say about the DMG and I'm craving to hear about the dm6 :3


----------



## Kitechaser

Kenneth Galang said:


> please give impressions when you can!! this thread has much to say about the DMG and I'm craving to hear about the dm6 :3


I will. As soon as it comes in, should be sometime later this week.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Who cares what Hawaii bad booiiii says?

What kind of name is that??

**Flips Table**


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 15, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Who cares what Hawaii bad booiiii says?
> 
> What kind of name is that??
> 
> **Flips Table**


I am hoping the DM6 does justice to Ambitionz az a ridah.
Or I am coming for you hawaiibadboy


----------



## Kitechaser

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Who cares what Hawaii bad booiiii says?
> 
> What kind of name is that??
> 
> **Flips Table**


Should have known you were lurking on this thread.
The bgvp is your baby.


----------



## paulindss

Yeah, this thread is talking too much on bgvp dmg.

Owners of audbos p4, tehnz p4 pro and DM6(all are hypes of the same wagon) please come out and talk to us.

I have the dmg and p4 pro on order, and would love to hear about dm6 and p4/p4 pro compared. As their signature should follow a kinda flat response.


----------



## thejoker13

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Who cares what Hawaii bad booiiii says?
> 
> What kind of name is that??
> 
> **Flips Table**


Hey man, quick question for you. Are you going to do a full review on the Toneking T88k? I have them and saw you do as well. I'm really curious as to your thoughts on them.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

I received my Audbos P4s two days back. Here are my first impressions.

Good:
- Seductive female vocals
- Unapologetic sound signature. I used them for 4-5 hrs straight with no fatigue.
- Comfort with the right tips (had to use the smallest while I normally use Large)
- Accessories are good quality. Included Wide bore silicone tips are fantastic.

Bad:
- Bass lacks texture and layering. I'm thinking the knowles bass driver CI-22955 is not that good (this one's from 2005).
- Soundstage and imaging are OK-ish. Same league as KZs $50 iems (ZS6, AS10, ZS10) etc. Expected it to be better, considering the dedicated sound tubes.
- Nothing really stands out in terms of sound signature. DT8 at $45 has better details in midrange and treble and splendid DD for bass/sub-bass.
- Did not scale with better sources (Mojo & AK120II-Balanced). Used it mostly with Shanling M0.

Nitpick:
- Cable could have been better. Preformed ear guides do not aid a proper fit. Immediately swapped for a cable without one.


----------



## antdroid

paulindss said:


> Yeah, this thread is talking too much on bgvp dmg.
> 
> Owners of audbos p4, tehnz p4 pro and DM6(all are hypes of the same wagon) please come out and talk to us.
> 
> I have the dmg and p4 pro on order, and would love to hear about dm6 and p4/p4 pro compared. As their signature should follow a kinda flat response.



I should be getting the p4 pro today for reviewing. Dm6 in the near future as well. But my baby ME1 planar is also coming back today which I converted from universal to ciem so I may not get to the p4 pro right away


----------



## hakuzen

Kitechaser said:


> Could you please link where you got these cables from.
> Thank you


you can find those exact cables from aliexpress (various sellers) and lunashops. there is a 8 cores (guess 20% better conductivity expected, near 2x the price, different colors) version available too. search for pure silver or 7N silver cables.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 15, 2018)

Got the last piece of my minimalist earbud rig today...




$20 for the 8GB. Comes with some buds that I haven't tried yet. Little clip snaps on the back side. Has a screen protector over the back and front. BT 4.2 seems to work very well(not a dropout with two phones and through two walls). Tried with the Fender wireless and didn't get a dropout in close range even when I put my hand in front of the remote. Sounds good on BT and also broadcasts FM over BT. FM is a mixed bag. Surprisingly good reception and that makes the BT FM experience much better than my AGPtek. No reception issue with the **** having the short cable till you get inside. Problem is the presets. 30 is plenty but preset mode leaves FF/RW as manual tuning and you either bring of the list of presets and choose or press play which cycles forward through the stations. No back and forth through presets it seems and the only way I found of choosing presets is to auto scan them. No way of tuning and setting presets I have found yet. No English instructions so may be something I have yet to come across. Still do-able blind and in pockets though just needs more button pressing.

Sound seems a slight bit warmer than the Sony A45 which is great for the ****. The listing info of it having like 3 EQ presets was wrong. it has Off, Rock, Funk, Hip Hop, Jazz, Classic, and Techno. Sound is very decent so far. though I have listened with only the PT25, Philip SHB9100, and two Fender Puresonic.



Gonna be cool as a necklace I think. Nice clipped to the chest pocket. Since you can take the clip off you then can install it to open/bite up or down depending on need. Orient the HO jack up or down and face the screen the right way esp. on left side pockets with vertical zippers.

Has on the fly playlisting(add and remove) and file deletion, clock/date screensaver, shuffle, variable speed playback, voice recording, folder and Music database(with All Songs, Artist, Album, Genres, Playlists(3 of them), and Create Playlist  categories). Settings control backlight time, Date and Time setting, Screensaver, Sleep timer, Language, Reset factory settings, format and system info. Individual menus appear under the other functions; play modes and EQ and such when playing music, BT settings when in the BT mode, and radio settings when in FM mode.

FM over BT was a nice surprise as was the BT connection and FM reception quality, and the extra EQ Presets. Big niggle is the preset navigation. If I could find a way to delete presets, it does skip empty ones but should be play to + one preset and back button to - one instead of forward only with play and back button bringing up the whole list. The only other real niggle is screen needs to be alive to register presses so you have to press pause twice to pause. First to awaken the screen then to register Play or Pause. Good part is the volume wheel or or any button will wake the screen up. Not as many issues as I thought and no bugs in the firmware so far.

So far quite good. If you are in the market for a clip player at least I can shed some light on the JNN M9(or some other names it is branded with) and say it seems worth buying. Haven't seen the battery life yet or tested the splash proof nature it is supposed to have but it does everything it should so far and pretty well.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Has this been discussed yet? I know folks were talking about some IEMs on aliexpress with planar drivers, but this just popped up on Penon...

https://penonaudio.com/toneking-bl1.html


----------



## abhijollyguy

This forum forced me to spend money, moreeeee money.


----------



## paulindss

abhijollyguy said:


> This forum forced me to spend money, moreeeee money.



I look forward to yout comparison of both


----------



## kova4a

kukkurovaca said:


> Has this been discussed yet? I know folks were talking about some IEMs on aliexpress with planar drivers, but this just popped up on Penon...
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/toneking-bl1.html


Yeah, that one is interesting. I was contemplating on getting the not-to-be-spoken-of one on 11.11 to see whether it has potential or is just a novelty but I guess we'll be seeing more and more planar iems in the near future. Maybe even some complex hybrids as it seems that the planar iem's bass may be lackluster for most people.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

thejoker13 said:


> Hey man, quick question for you. Are you going to do a full review on the Toneking T88k? I have them and saw you do as well. I'm really curious as to your thoughts on them.



I like em. More than the U8 from 64audio 2 years back but busy with other stuff atm





kova4a said:


> Yeah, that one is interesting. I was contemplating on getting the not-to-be-spoken-of one on 11.11 to see whether it has potential or is just a novelty but I guess we'll be seeing more and more planar iems in the near future. Maybe even some complex hybrids as it seems that the planar iem's bass may be lackluster for most people.



If that is the MT 100 you are not talking about they are wack. I wanted those and was hoping for good things but pretty much a sonic disaster. Like a paper cup is on your ear and the music is outside that cup.


----------



## kova4a (Oct 16, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> If that is the MT 100 you are not talking about they are wack. I wanted those and was hoping for good things but pretty much a sonic disaster. Like a paper cup is on your ear and the music is outside that cup.


Well, maybe I have to check them out myself. ClieOS said he likes them and would place them between Sony XBA-300AP and XBA-A3 in sound and that his only complaint is the treble being too smooth for his liking. The taobao reviews are also very positive. To be honest I'm just interested in the innovations in the hobby. The only iems I am really interested in are the upcoming new vsonics and the new sony ier-z1r (a while ago I decided to put a limit of 600 bucks on a single audio product, but the hype is getting to me)


----------



## HungryPanda

the **** MT100 is on route to me so I'll find out how they sound soon


----------



## geagle

HungryPanda said:


> the **** MT100 is on route to me so I'll find out how they sound soon



Do let us know how you find them... I was also interested in them (and put them in the cart for 11.11), though after what @Hawaiibadboy said, interest is sorta way lower, atm...


----------



## jant71

kova4a said:


> Well, maybe I have to check them out myself. ClieOS said he likes them and would place them between Sony XBA-300AP and XBA-A3 in sound and that his only complaint is the treble being too smooth for his liking. The taobao reviews are also very positive. To be honest I'm just interested in the innovations in the hobby. The only iems I am really interested in are the upcoming new vsonics and the new sony ier-z1r (a while ago I decided to put a limit of 600 bucks on a single audio product, but the hype is getting to me)



A planar/armature hybrid with too smooth treble?? How'd they end up with that? 

Still interested in the VS'. Mainly the 9. See they have another metal front besides the black(no clear though)...


----------



## Jackpot77

Not chi-fi, but if people as looking at new dynamic driver IEMs to check out, the Flares Jet 3 are worth a look. Same driver as the 1 and 2 (single 10mm DD) with their in-house airfliw management ("Jet") pressure balancing design, but upgraded titanium shell. No detachable cables, but this fixes some of the criticisms about the 2 (slightly resonant bass). Quite tip dependant, so currently working out if it's going to be a little sharp in the sibilance region for me, but pretty impressive clarity for a sub-£100 model. Thinking Spiral Dots or the Flare audiophile foams / CA marshmallow tips may cure that though. The tips that come with it are great for other IEMs, but pretty poor on the Jet (why do companies do that?!).

Also, pretty big mid and sub bass - this is definitely more of an audiophile take on a consumer basshead style tuning than a "true" balanced sound, but I'm finding the low end impact and texture very addictive.

Definitely worth the extra £20 over the Jet2 if anyone is looking at this line. Also, not as refined as the Flares Pro, but do have a serious bass presence that the Pro is lacking.

Putting together a series of DD comparisons in the $50 - $400 range at the moment, and think these will finish a respectable way up the pile. Packaging is absurdly budget for a £90 iem, though...


----------



## kova4a (Oct 16, 2018)

jant71 said:


> A planar/armature hybrid with too smooth treble?? How'd they end up with that?
> 
> Still interested in the VS'. Mainly the 9. See they have another metal front besides the black(no clear though)...


Yeah, there should be two VS9 versions, but unfortunately only the VS7 will have that sweet transparent version. They seem to be slowly but surely getting into production phase as now there are actual images of the entry-level VS1


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

*Personnel - "The Chain"*

Lindsey Buckingham – electric *guitars*, *Dobro*, lead *vocals*.
Stevie Nicks – lead and harmony *vocals* • *tambourine* (just in live versions)
Christine McVie – *Harmonium*, Hammond *organ*, harmony *vocals*.
John McVie – fretless *bass guitar*.
Mick Fleetwood – *drums*, *tambourine*


Mick Fleetwood's Kick drum is hardly there IMO
Lindsey's Dobro sounds as off as I have ever heard
Stevie  Nicks sounds distant except when in harmony which sounds like a harmonic mess

This is all opinion but we can break it into a reasonably easy to replicate, structured set of opinions so people can watch out for their money.

I hate when folks trash stuff without context that I can follow so I apologize for doing that. I offer context. 
Used an A&K SE100 and file is good.


----------



## HungryPanda

Oriolus Finschi just arrived in the post, Very well made nice looking iems, quick first listen bass is nice, vocals are fine, treble I'n not sure yet. Time to tip roll


----------



## abhijollyguy (Oct 16, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I look forward to yout comparison of both



Quick comparison between both with source as being iBasso DX100 and SONY NW-A46 Walkman.

Bass: DM6 has more authority in bass region than the Tenhz P4 Pro. Both have the same amount of details here.
*Update: The bass now becomes neutral with the use of supplied wide bore ear tips, previously the tips I used was the narrow bore ear tips with pink color inside.*

Mids: Mids of DM6 has more smoother approach, though it is not recessed at all but when I compare it to P4 Pro, it feels that P4 Pro has more open mids because of neutral mid-bass. P4 Pro has slightly more focussed mids or I dare to say has very slighty more presense on upper mids but still neutral without being shouty at all.

Treble: DM6 has definitely smoother treble whereas treble of P4 Pro is neutral. No one has bright treble at all.

Separation: DM6 seems to have better separation and layering of instruments being slightly warm. I would say Tenhz P4 Pro also have good separation. Its a close call.

Tonality:
DM6: Neutral-warm (Narrow bore ear tips with pink color bore) and Neutral (with the supplied wide bore ear tips) 
P4 Pro: Neutral

I personally like P4 Pro more because I am more of a neutral-head. But when I put DM6 into my ears, I keep listening to it as well.

*[Update]: I am now liking both the IEMs equally* *after when I put the wide bore ear tips on the DM6..*

More detailed impressions after the 100 hours of burn-in period.


----------



## Dsnuts

So my Finschi has been somewhat neglected since I have been listening to my other earphones. I got a new silver cable to use with them. Cable brings up a bit of resolution on the Finschi. Though the difference between the stock cable and my silver one is not night n day. The main difference is that the silver cable is a 2.5mm balanced cable. Finschi definitely sounds better to me in balanced. I don't think a silver cable is necessary however.

I have a few cables I am looking at for 11/11 sales. Will see how much of a discount vendors will have for cables this year.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 16, 2018)

I got the BGVP DM6 about a week ago.  They have a warm/Neutral signature with a good soundstage and separation.  I’d say that they are tip dependent on achieving that neutral quality (using the Simbio tips now).  They are clear sounding with these with the right amount of treble.  I usually choose tips based on where I like the mids, but in this case, it’s better to shoot for the highs, because they don’t have any extra to give.
I like them a lot and find the more upfront sound signature to be be more pleasing than the more V shaped IBasso IT03 (although those are good too).  The DM6 never gets sibilant, but can sound too warm (or concentrated) on the lower two thirds of the spectrum, if you choose the wrong tips.
Great though, when you find the right combo.  And, they’re pretty.  I got the dark red ones.


----------



## zeppu08

This is a long shot but did anyone compared the DM6 to the CA andros? Any inputs? I know they are in there own leagues, but just want to know how they are compared..


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> the **** MT100 is on route to me so I'll find out how they sound soon



How do I put a dislike?


----------



## Dsnuts

zeppu08 said:


> This is a long shot but did anyone compared the DM6 to the CA andros? Any inputs? I know they are in there own leagues, but just want to know how they are compared..



This would be something. I had to skip on the DM6 drop. Though I was close to getting a pair but my recent splurge got me not snapping up earphones for the foreseeable future.

That is until 11/11. Someone can send me your DM6 I will be happy to compare with my Andro S.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Guys I have updated my early impressions in my previous post.


----------



## silverfishla

zeppu08 said:


> This is a long shot but did anyone compared the DM6 to the CA andros? Any inputs? I know they are in there own leagues, but just want to know how they are compared..


Honestly, the sound signature of the DM6 is close to the CA Comet as far as tuning.  The DM6 has a bigger and more expansive soundstage but the Comet has a bit more grunt.  They are pretty equal as far as resolve with neither one being a master at that.


----------



## thejoker13

I've had the Toneking T88k now for almost 2 weeks and I'm soon ready to publish a review on them. I don't think I've ever come across an iem that can change signatures with different tips, quite as drastically as the T88k. I enjoyed them out of the box, as the default tuning was to my liking, but wow, can you really tweak the sound with various tips. I've had earphones where I had to do a ton of top rolling to just find a sound that I could enjoy, but that's not the case with the T88k. I can enjoy them being bass heavy with their included silicone, to say more neutral with comply tx400 tips in a size smaller than I generally use. Also, the comfort is 2nd to none and isolation is again the best I've heard yet.


----------



## superuser1

I wonder if there is something like the poor man's Andro.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 16, 2018)

Andros have 2 different tunings. Well dependant on color but I read reports of slight sound tweeks with each color. The standard green one has the widest stage. Sparkly clear treble and a enthusiastic bass end. ( Cheapmans Andro= ATH-CKR9) Both earphones use Aluminum housing.

The new S version has more distinction and precision in the mids with slighly less coloration percievable in the treble. More accurate imo and has just as much bass as the stock andros. The metal housing adds to the more cleaner black background of the S version with a new mids driver. ( Cheapmans Andro S= ATH-CKR10) Both use a hard steel metal for housing similar here as well.

I havent heard the CKR90s or CKR100s but I would imagine both of these are more refined over the previous CKR series. Even though Andros use 5 high end BAs and the CKRs use dual dynamics. Tuning is what is similar. Andros take this sound sig to a whole different level however.


----------



## Zerohour88

superuser1 said:


> I wonder if there is something like the poor man's Andro.....



depends on how poor you are and your definition of "Andromeda" is

there's always the green PHB EM-023 (KZ ZS6 green is super rare now, I think?) 

recently decided to peek on the LZ Big Dipper thread, and brooko shared 2 IEMs that kinda matched Andro's FR, the Alclair Curve and Earsonics ES3. Definitely cheaper


----------



## HiFlight (Oct 16, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> I wonder if there is something like the poor man's Andro.....



Yes, you might consider the CA Orion.  It has been referred to as the baby Andromeda.  A very non-fatiguing and neutral SQ with gorgeous mids.   Very often overlooked in the CA collection and, IMO, underestimated.


----------



## neuromancer

zeppu08 said:


> This is a long shot but did anyone compared the DM6 to the CA andros? Any inputs? I know they are in there own leagues, but just want to know how they are compared..



As a long time Andro owner, I have always been looking for something that could step up to the plate and swing somewhere in the ballpark for a lot less money.  That search has been fairly fruitless......that is until the DM6 in balanced!  Very impressive!  I need to do some more analytical listening but on first go I was slackjawed at the incredible performance of this for the price.......just ridiculous!


----------



## silverfishla

neuromancer said:


> As a long time Andro owner, I have always been looking for something that could step up to the plate and swing somewhere in the ballpark for a lot less money.  That search has been fairly fruitless......that is until the DM6 in balanced!  Very impressive!  I need to do some more analytical listening but on first go I was slackjawed at the incredible performance of this for the price.......just ridiculous!


 This set definitely benefits from a balanced source I have found as well.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 16, 2018)

Now i start that utterly useless exercise

Dm6 in hig regard of Andromeda's onwer + other guy like tenhz p4 equaly to dm6 = TEHNZ P4 CAN BE COMPARED TO 1100$ ANDROMEDA'S

Of course I am joking, but yes, we know we all do that mental exercise of comparing A with B that seems like C that is better than D that as a better cxb tham E and so on lol. No need to say that this is useless


----------



## zeppu08

neuromancer said:


> As a long time Andro owner, I have always been looking for something that could step up to the plate and swing somewhere in the ballpark for a lot less money.  That search has been fairly fruitless......that is until the DM6 in balanced!  Very impressive!  I need to do some more analytical listening but on first go I was slackjawed at the incredible performance of this for the price.......just ridiculous!


 
Will wait for your final thoughts on this.. i havent heard the dm6 but they are in my ali cart.. i heard the andros and they are on a supreme league. And because of it, i was curious how the two compare.. is it $800  worth it in terms of sound quality. Hope to hear more comparison on this two..


----------



## Colors

HiFlight said:


> Yes, you might consider the CA Orion.  It has been referred to as the baby Andromeda.  A very non-fatiguing and neutral SQ with gorgeous mids.   Very often overlooked in the CA collection and, IMO, underestimated.



I’d actually say the Campfire Comets is more of the baby Andromeda. Basically a lesser version with same bass texture, a smaller soundstage and overall tonality.

Orion is kind of its own thing (even compared with other IEMs). It’s definitely underestimated and provides a pleasant, easy going, detailed and non-fatiguing listen.  It’s also pretty light and comfortable. Coherence is easy with a one driver configuration. I really like mine.


----------



## crinacle

Zerohour88 said:


> depends on how poor you are and your definition of "Andromeda" is
> 
> there's always the green PHB EM-023 (KZ ZS6 green is super rare now, I think?)
> 
> recently decided to peek on the LZ Big Dipper thread, and brooko shared 2 IEMs that kinda matched Andro's FR, the Alclair Curve and Earsonics ES3. Definitely cheaper



All three are nothing alike, I wouldn't even use the word "kinda" in this situation. They all have completely different FR.


----------



## Zerohour88

crinacle said:


> All three are nothing alike, I wouldn't even use the word "kinda" in this situation. They all have completely different FR.



glad for you to chime in. So in your opinion, what would be the "poor man's Andro", if there is such a thing? 

Disclaimer: "kinda" is used loosely here, of course. I thought it was simply relevant since I was searching on info whether the LZ BD is still a worthy buy now or rather just get the Andro from a possible future sale (or maybe something entirely different altogether). Coincidentally the Andro was also being discussed there, thought I would share the tidbit for people to discuss. I am in no way suggesting that I personally have listened to all 3 side-by-side to to claim that they are similar, only sharing info from the other thread.


----------



## crinacle (Oct 17, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> glad for you to chime in. So in your opinion, what would be the "poor man's Andro", if there is such a thing?
> 
> Disclaimer: "kinda" is used loosely here, of course. I thought it was simply relevant since I was searching on info whether the LZ BD is still a worthy buy now or rather just get the Andro from a possible future sale (or maybe something entirely different altogether). Coincidentally the Andro was also being discussed there, thought I would share the tidbit for people to discuss. I am in no way suggesting that I personally have listened to all 3 side-by-side to to claim that they are similar, only sharing info from the other thread.



If you're looking _purely_ at FR (as a disclaimer for any newbies out there, you shouldn't) there are IEMs like the Eartech Duals, Empire Ears ESR and Lime Ears Model X that measure somewhat similarly to the Andromeda. Unfortunately they also sound nothing alike so "measuring similarly" isn't really quite enough to get the same sound. I don't think anything really sounds similar to the Andromedas at any price point.


----------



## superuser1

Thank you all for your inputs.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

tomscy2000 said:


> Update on the DMG: I've settled on Aurisonics/Fender silicone tips (the clementine shaped ones, not the Coca-Cola cup ones). Foam tips are good, but I just don't like the way the trap ear wax. But man, the included tip selection is crummy.



What size are the nozzles? I want to maximize isolation, and I would like to have 2-3 alternatives on hand for when my DMGs arrive, but I don't know what size will fit the nozzle.


----------



## tomscy2000

Jaywalk3r said:


> What size are the nozzles? I want to maximize isolation, and I would like to have 2-3 alternatives on hand for when my DMGs arrive, but I don't know what size will fit the nozzle.



There is a lip to the nozzles. I'd go for tips that are between 3.5 - 4 mm wide. You could consider the SpinFit CP145 (which are included with the AKG N5005). For maximum isolation, the best bet is with foam tips, e.g. Comply T-200. I don't have any experience with Symbio tips.


----------



## ldo77

NiceHCK HK6 received and I can confirm these are really good iem. Well balanced, for my ears, good mids and and easy to fit.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 17, 2018)

Something a bit interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  NiceHCK has these new earphones called the EZaudio D4. MSRP of $10.90.. Uses 10mm titanium coated driver. Anyone here guess what earphones these are the knock offs from? Actually these might be from the same OEM that made the previous earphones.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Anybody got this SE846 clone from Meizu called LIVE 

https://www.meizu.com/en/accessory/live.html


----------



## Zerohour88

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Anybody got this SE846 clone from Meizu called LIVE
> 
> https://www.meizu.com/en/accessory/live.html



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1033#post-14246942

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1043#post-14265048


----------



## silverfishla

My one complaint about the BGVP DM6 is this.  A slippery and odd sized nozzle.  A little too small to fit large bore tips.  Even the tips provided (like Sony tips and a set of wide bore tips) end up stuck in your ear at some point.  The should have made the nozzle just a little bigger or given it a better way to hold on to the tips.  I’ll figure it out though, not that big a deal.


----------



## paulindss

Bgvp dmg


Received today, utterly beautiful, liking them so far, will only talk about sound with more days because In the past i have regreted giving opinions with much emotion and little experience. I could compare with tehnz in the near future if anyone's interested.

The fit however is awesome.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## CoFire

I've been following this thread for quite sometime and really enjoy the variety of POVs, experience and passion for the one IEM to rule them all. This is probably the most active thread I read. 

I've heard MANY suggestions for IEMs (right now eyeballing DM6's) and some suggestions here for DAPs. I would like some feedback on currently recommended DAPs.

Right now I'm eyeballing a Pioneer XDP-30R mainly for using in the office but not limited to this. It would drive headphones directly or via an amp. WiFi and Bluetooth aren't necessary but nice options. It would be nice to have a digital out to connect to an amp/dac unit but that's not the case here. This seems to be for a more on the go application which is fine. Is the DAP recommended? It can be had for a great price. 

Other DAPs I have been following are Shandling M3, Fiio X5 III, Ibasso DX120, Cayin N3, or an ES100. Of course, maybe I'm aiming too low and should go for the Ibasso DX200 or Pioneer XDP-300R? Any feelers on what to focus on or avoid? 

Thanks.


----------



## kukkurovaca

CoFire said:


> I've been following this thread for quite sometime and really enjoy the variety of POVs, experience and passion for the one IEM to rule them all. This is probably the most active thread I read.
> 
> I've heard MANY suggestions for IEMs (right now eyeballing DM6's) and some suggestions here for DAPs. I would like some feedback on currently recommended DAPs.
> 
> ...



M3s is great-sounding, but prone to mechanical failure at the volume wheel.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have X5 III and DX200, like them both but the Dx200 with amp8 is so much better. My wife just got DX120 and it is much more portable than DX200. I only have Shanling M1 but that is my standard commuting dap


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 17, 2018)

Gonna get a M5s myself next month when released.

going back to the EZAudio D4. If these are NE700m Clones with same tuning. $10 is a great price on these. Will find out since I will be getting a pair. I own the NE700m so this should be interesting.


----------



## kova4a

There seems to be yet another chi-fi planar iem. Soon everyone will be making them


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> I've been following this thread for quite sometime and really enjoy the variety of POVs, experience and passion for the one IEM to rule them all. This is probably the most active thread I read.
> 
> I've heard MANY suggestions for IEMs (right now eyeballing DM6's) and some suggestions here for DAPs. I would like some feedback on currently recommended DAPs.
> 
> ...


Lol I had a 300R, sold it and got an Opus#1s then an M3s. In the end, I have no DAPs and just my Note 9 to the ES100. It's that good.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

paulindss said:


> Bgvp dmg
> 
> 
> Received today, utterly beautiful, liking them so far, will only talk about sound with more days because In the past i have regreted giving opinions with much emotion and little experience. I could compare with tehnz in the near future if anyone's interested.
> ...


YES, please post comparison iwth Tenhnz P4pro if you have it with the DMG!


----------



## thejoker13

kova4a said:


> There seems to be yet another chi-fi planar iem. Soon everyone will be making them


Which ones are those?


----------



## CoFire

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I had a 300R, sold it and got an Opus#1s then an M3s. In the end, I have no DAPs and just my Note 9 to the ES100. It's that good.



So do you primarily listen through Bluetooth with the ES100?


----------



## kova4a

thejoker13 said:


> Which ones are those?


These https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...63.&pvid=00a241f5-737a-4c3f-a7c4-eba7adc7004f


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> So do you primarily listen through Bluetooth with the ES100?



Yeah, that's the only way it works. It's a BT receiver that is LDAC capable.


----------



## DBaldock9

CoFire said:


> I've been following this thread for quite sometime and really enjoy the variety of POVs, experience and passion for the one IEM to rule them all. This is probably the most active thread I read.
> 
> I've heard MANY suggestions for IEMs (right now eyeballing DM6's) and some suggestions here for DAPs. I would like some feedback on currently recommended DAPs.
> 
> ...



Which smartphone do you use?
If you have an Android 8 or 9 phone, with enough storage (or a uSD card slot) for your music collection, then you won't be disappointed with the ES100, connected via LDAC (or aptX).
The ES100 can also function as a simple USB DAC for a PC, without having to install any drivers.


----------



## Lurk650

DBaldock9 said:


> Which smartphone do you use?
> If you have an Android 8 or 9 phone, with enough storage (or a uSD card slot) for your music collection, then you won't be disappointed with the ES100, connected via LDAC (or aptX).
> The ES100 can also function as a simple USB DAC for a PC, without having to install any drivers.


I forgot it can function as a desktop DAC lol.


----------



## stryed

DBaldock9 said:


> Which smartphone do you use?
> If you have an Android 8 or 9 phone, with enough storage (or a uSD card slot) for your music collection, then you won't be disappointed with the ES100, connected via LDAC (or aptX).
> The ES100 can also function as a simple USB DAC for a PC, without having to install any drivers.


Hello,
How good is the DAC compared to the LG V30/shanling M0 which I heard have the same chips, if i recall corrrectly? I could find a LG V20 for slightly more than a new ES100 and am leaning towards that option.


----------



## paulindss

drbluenewmexico said:


> YES, please post comparison iwth Tenhnz P4pro if you have it with the DMG!



I'll do as soon as i get my hands on tehnz and do a proper listening with enough time.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Gonna get a M5s myself next month when released.
> 
> going back to the EZAudio D4. If these are NE700m Clones with same tuning. $10 is a great price on these. Will find out since I will be getting a pair. I own the NE700m so this should be interesting.



http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713496.html

based on his impressions, a mid-forward sound sig (bass not bleeding into the midrange) with intimate soundstage, isolation is so-so (as far as google translate goes). 10 bux is quite cheap regardless, maybe a better deal than the Hifiman Bolt?


----------



## Dsnuts

NE700m uses 8mm titanium coated drivers These use 10mm. Never really trust the specs of a $10 phone however. Jim pointed these out to me. I am familiar with  the NE700m tuning as I did a review for it a long time ago. These might be a decent find to mess around with. I should have them in a few weeks.


----------



## thejoker13

kova4a said:


> These https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...63.&pvid=00a241f5-737a-4c3f-a7c4-eba7adc7004f


Great, thank you!


----------



## paulindss (Oct 17, 2018)

Screw up the reason, i will feed the hype

BGVP DMG IN THE PERSPECTIVE OF A UNTIL NOW ONLY SUB 50$ CHI FI CONSUMER = HOLY ****.

The only thing i will say by now tho. Its my first +100$ earphone so take that grain of salt. But I say that i would pay each dolar again happy. So if you are in that situation: budget seeker of under 50$ iems looking for a step up. You are ok with DMG. I wasn't looking for a miracle, there is no such thing, but i was looking for a upgrade in all areas from a iem like... Trn v80, and i sure got it.


----------



## CoFire

DBaldock9 said:


> Which smartphone do you use?
> If you have an Android 8 or 9 phone, with enough storage (or a uSD card slot) for your music collection, then you won't be disappointed with the ES100, connected via LDAC (or aptX).
> The ES100 can also function as a simple USB DAC for a PC, without having to install any drivers.



I need a solution not using a smartphone. I actually accidentally listed the ES100, actually already own it. I haven't had the chance to use it yet but for the office, I need a source.


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn I like the way that red looks. Should have gotten the red ones.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> Damn I like the way that red looks. Should have gotten the red ones.



Exactly, and it is hard to catch the real tone, as it varies with the light. I was in love with the color as soon as i saw the @B9Scrambler photos. Look at his IG.


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> I need a solution not using a smartphone. I actually accidentally listed the ES100, actually already own it. I haven't had the chance to use it yet but for the office, I need a source.


Opus#1s. Sounds great, powerful, has a Line Out. No BT though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 17, 2018)

So I had a bit of a revelation on the DMG bass. I have read a few guys saying they wasn't all that enamored with the bass end of them. For one the DMG requires tip rolling to get the best cohesive sound. I have been beating the bass end with drum n bass music for the past several weeks. From my prior experience with beating the poo out of  hybrid earphones I am now using medium volume levels instead of loud..If you can hear the bass notes nice n clear in the ear this is the volume I am setting burn in tracks. It is a volume level just before it goes loud is another way of measuring this. I know this is not too scientific but this works. The idea here is to work out that graphene dynamic.

 My LZ A5 is toast due to higher volume levels.  It was the only earphone out of 100s of burn ins that ultimately failed on me too. So the BA quality on them are not so good IMO. Anyhow This did the trick. The bass end is much more agile, tighter and can definitely hit them low notes with good texture.

Graphene dynamic is a carbon based coating so the dynamic will be very stiff. The reason why the bass sounds a bit off when listening to the DMG without proper burn in.
Bass quality has stepped up quite a bit with burn in. My pair bass end is now much more cohesive with the rest of the sound.

I know a lot of you guys are not sold on the whole burn in thing. Try it out. Specifically using drum n bass to affect the dynamic portion. Use this site and let it rip. http://www.bassdrive.com/
You have nothing to loose but a better bass end. Give it a try. Let it burn in for a good week straight. Even better at 2 weeks. Then take a listen. Tell me I am wrong afterwards.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 18, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Nice impressions  thanks!
> 
> Would you still recommend them if I don't use EQ?
> 
> Edit: What worries me is that you EQ down the midbass. I'm usually quite sensitive for too much energy in this area.....


I played around with EQ and get the same quite significant effect by tuning down only 1dB at 63Hz. No need to EQ other frequencies. I don't know why this results in the same which is more air to the voices or I would describe like in generell less dullness overall thought the P4 isn't dull. With this slight adaptation I can listen to the P4 with 2 steps less volume on my S9, too.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> I played around with EQ and get the same quite significant effect by tuning down only 1dB at 63Hz. No need to EQ other frequencies. I don't know why this results in the same which is more air to the voices or I would describe like in generell less dullness overall thought the P4 isn't dull. With this slight adaptation I can listen to the P4 with 2 steps more quiet on my S9, too.


I was going to buy the audbos p4 as it's very cheap on Ali right now but i have a little doubt about the fullness of the midrange. In the review by suman 123 he said the king pros has a thicker midrange then the p4s and a lot of people say the mids of the king pros are thin so I am not quite sure about these now. I like lush vocals without recession. What are your thoughts of the king pros and p4s vocals?


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> I was going to buy the audbos p4 as it's very cheap on Ali right now but i have a little doubt about the fullness of the midrange. In the review by suman 123 he said the king pros has a thicker midrange then the p4s and a lot of people say the mids of the king pros are thin so I am not quite sure about these now. I like lush vocals without recession. What are your thoughts of the king pros and p4s vocals?


Interesting. I immediately sorted the King Pro out because of thin sounding vocals, especially women's. I cannot AB since the Pro's waiting packed for their dedicated new owner. But I think the P4 gives you in general a lush presentation including mids. Good and lush mids are my main focus with any headphone and I really like it with the P4.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Interesting. I immediately sorted the King Pro out because of thin sounding vocals, especially women's. I cannot AB since the Pro's waiting packed for their dedicated new owner. But I think the P4 gives you in general a lush presentation including mids. Good and lush mids are my main focus with any headphone and I really like it with the P4.


Thanks for your impressions, it really helped me make up my mind


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

demo-to said:


> Interesting. I immediately sorted the King Pro out because of thin sounding vocals, especially women's. I cannot AB since the Pro's waiting packed for their dedicated new owner. But I think the P4 gives you in general a lush presentation including mids. Good and lush mids are my main focus with any headphone and I really like it with the P4.


+1. Female vocals on the Audbos P4 is lush and seductive, reminds me of the  OG Noble K10u. 
For $80, it's an excellent deal and a keeper for sure.Though the prices are going back to $150 - $180 range. I see only one seller having these at $80.
P4 Pro, DM6, DMG all seem to have gone up in price on AE.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 18, 2018)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> +1. Female vocals on the Audbos P4 is lush and seductive, reminds me of the  OG Noble K10u.
> For $80, it's an excellent deal and a keeper for sure.Though the prices are going back to $150 - $180 range. I see only one seller having these at $80.
> P4 Pro, DM6, DMG all seem to have gone up in price on AE.


Yes, I already thought not to continue praising the Audbos P4 here anymore because I am close to buy a second pair just to have a backup pair save in the future.

What source are you using with the Audbos? I use my S9 (adapted mode to 30-60 years old ears) which I prefer over the M0 with the P4. Can you please do me a favour and EQ -1dB @ appr. 63Hz with a capable source and share your impressions compared to unEQed?

EDIT: This is how I listen to it and I find it better, significantly more airy. Actually, I really wonder why this works with that quite noticeable effect by reducing 63Hz by only 1dB. Maybe it is a special EQ setting/behavior at my S9


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

I'm using it with my M0, most of the time. Tried with Mojo for an hour and balanced output on AK120 II, did not notice any significant change in the sound signature. 
None of my portable sources do a good EQ. Let me try via a desktop app on my mac mini and report back.


----------



## demo-to

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I'm using it with my M0, most of the time. Tried with Mojo for an hour and balanced output on AK120 II, did not notice any significant change in the sound signature.
> None of my portable sources do a good EQ. Let me try via a desktop app on my mac mini and report back.


Sure, thanks. I am curious to hear your findings.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 18, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Yes, I already thought not to continue praising the Audbos P4 here anymore because I am close to buy a second pair just to have a backup pair save in the future.
> 
> What source are you using with the Audbos? I use my S9 (adapted mode to 30-60 years old ears) which I prefer over the M0 with the P4. Can you please do me a favour and EQ -1dB @ appr. 63Hz with a capable source and share your impressions compared to unEQed?
> 
> EDIT: This is how I listen to it and I find it better, significantly more airy. Actually, I really wonder why this works with that quite noticeable effect by reducing 63Hz by only 1dB. Maybe it is a special EQ setting/behavior at my S9


Just a quick question... Can eq'ing change the sound signature, for example could I bring up vocals on my other iems that are vshaped or does the base signature always remain the same? Why I say this is because I am absolutely in awe with the secret gardens and felt if the vocals were more forward it would easily be the best iem I have ever heard! I've also tried many great iems at stores and nothing could match it's phenomenal bass, lush, detailed, clear mids and overall great technacalities with a spacious presentation. Truly a shame that I may have to give these back for that one big flaw.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 18, 2018)

JVC new hotness inbound we got ourslves another woodie iem and its gorgous. It doesnt look cheap at about $1,700 for us folks here in the west

orignal post about it from the FW01 thread by BlinkST https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc...-driver-iem-2017.831336/page-40#post-14545800

and the product page http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw10000/


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Just a quick question... Can eq'ing change the sound signature, for example could I bring up vocals on my other iems that are vshaped or does the base signature always remain the same? Why I say this is because I am absolutely in awe with the secret gardens and felt if the vocals were more forward it would easily be the best iem I have ever heard! I've also tried many great iems at stores and nothing could match it's phenomenal bass, lush, detailed, clear mids and overall great technacalities with a spacious presentation. Truly a shame that I may have to give these back for that one big flaw.


It'sa tricky thing from my experience. IEM's don't response equally to EQ. Of course you lift or reduce the FR by the applied dB but it is not guaranteed that the result is what you aimed for. I only EQed a handful IEM in my "career" and only those which I already liked but which needed only 1-3dB here or there. Just try and play around.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am more interested in the tips. Lol. Hope prices come down on the earphones. Hope JVC sells the tips separately.


----------



## kova4a

Aren't those just standard spiral dots? Look the same


----------



## Colors

Lol at these new flagships going from $500-600 to $1500-$2500 now.


----------



## chickenmoon

Colors said:


> Lol at these new flagships going from $500-600 to $1500-$2500 now.



oBravo Ra C-Cu is £8999


----------



## Dsnuts

kova4a said:


> Aren't those just standard spiral dots? Look the same



Spiral Dot plus. They introduced them with the new Solid Edge earphones. No idea if they plan on selling them separate. But these are supposedly an improvement over the standard spiral dots.


----------



## geagle

I got the JVC FD01, so I tried the Spiral Dots+ ... they're a bit softer, and not bad at all. I still prefer the original ones, though - they seemed to fit *my* ears better (stayed there and sealed, better). Sonically speaking, I did not find much of a difference, overall.

And I have not found the SD+ anywhere, for sale separately, unfortunately - always good to be able to try new tips ... you never know just what tip will mesh perfectly with a given IEM and one's ears...


----------



## abhijollyguy

To all DM6 owners:

Which ear tips are the best one for the most balanced sound?


----------



## HungryPanda

chickenmoon said:


> oBravo Ra C-Cu is £8999


Proof that capitalism works


----------



## iems0nly

For all the JVC Woody lovers! Look what's coming up next month!
JVC is releasing FW 10000 WOOD commemorating the 10th anniversary of Victor WOOD series!


----------



## ericp10 (Oct 19, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Screw up the reason, i will feed the hype
> 
> BGVP DMG IN THE PERSPECTIVE OF A UNTIL NOW ONLY SUB 50$ CHI FI CONSUMER = HOLY ****.
> 
> The only thing i will say by now tho. Its my first +100$ earphone so take that grain of salt. But I say that i would pay each dolar again happy. So if you are in that situation: budget seeker of under 50$ iems looking for a step up. You are ok with DMG. I wasn't looking for a miracle, there is no such thing, but i was looking for a upgrade in all areas from a iem like... Trn v80, and i sure got it.




Sounded nice until my right driver crapped out on me. Now I'm struggling to send them back to China (bought through amazon). He only wants me to spend a certain amount on shipping - to be reimbursed - but I can't meet that because he wants tracking too. Guess I have to see what amazon have to say about this.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Sounded nice my right driver crapped out on me. Now I'm struggling to send them back to China (bought through amazon). He only wants me to spend a certain amount on shipping - to be reimbursed - but I can't meet that because he wants tracking too. Guess I have to see what amazon have to say about this.


That's why I've moved away from ChiFi for the most part, what a hassle


----------



## Libertad

In wake of the new JVC stuff does anyone have any information on these sexy cans that they showed off?
All i got is the model name HA-WM90


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 19, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> To all DM6 owners:
> 
> Which ear tips are the best one for the most balanced sound?


For the ones that come with, I like the "Sony" tips (aqua tube).  I think those have a pretty balanced sound.  I had previously stated that I liked the Simbio Mandarine tips.  These give a pretty balanced sound too, but you lose soundstage width (more compact sounding, you might say "focused" if that's your thing).  These brought up the treble section a bit and knocked down the bass a smidge.  I liked them, but the DM6 can sound way bigger with other tips.  I wanted to preserve a wide soundstage, so I used some thinnish b-flange tips and those sounded huge.  Now, I don't usually use EQ (on my Shanling M3s balanced) but I found that a slight "W" made everything sound practically perfect to my ears and it still retained every bit of quality in the sound.  I'd say that the mid section became even more apparent in detail, and I loved that.  These are very sound shapable, because they start with a good representation in the bass, mids, and treble (treble being right on the cusp).


----------



## chinmie

iems0nly said:


> For all the JVC Woody lovers! Look what's coming up next month!
> JVC is releasing FW 10000 WOOD commemorating the 10th anniversary of Victor WOOD series!



that is one beautiful looking earphone


----------



## abhijollyguy

silverfishla said:


> For the ones that come with, I like the "Sony" tips (aqua tube).  I think those have a pretty balanced sound.  I had previously stated that I liked the Simbio Mandarine tips.  These give a pretty balanced sound too, but you lose soundstage width (more compact sounding, you might say "focused" if that's your thing).  These brought up the treble section a bit and knocked down the bass a smidge.  I liked them, but the DM6 can sound way bigger with other tips.  I wanted to preserve a wide soundstage, so I used some thinnish b-flange tips and those sounded huge.  Now, I don't usually use EQ (on my Shanling M3s balanced) but I found that a slight "W" made everything sound practically perfect to my ears and it still retained every bit of quality in the sound.  I'd say that the mid section became even more apparent in detail, and I loved that.  These are very sound shapable, because they start with a good representation in the bass, mids, and treble (treble being right on the cusp).



As of now, I am using the tips that comes with Tennmak Piano and the sound is the most balanced than all the tips comes with DM6. Plus, Piano tips are more comfortable too.


----------



## loomisjohnson

anyone heard the **** dt8?


----------



## jant71

loomisjohnson said:


> anyone heard the **** dt8?



https://www.google.com/search?q=****+DT8+review&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Colors said:


> Lol at these new flagships going from $500-600 to $1500-$2500 now.



I am a big Sony and J.V.C fan.
I heard both of the new flagships.

I thought the Sony sounded pretty damn good. I won't make a comment on the J.V.C xcept that I am going to grab another FX1100 because the resale value is going up. I am not paying an extra 20,000yen for 1100's cuz JVC has gone nutz.

The Sony was off a WM1Z playing Simon and Garfunkel
The J.V.C. was off a Hifiman R2R2K playing a Carpenters track.

On a side note...I think the Carpenters are more popular in Japan than they were in America. Wanna hear a Japanese person sing in English? (You don't really...) Get drunk with em, if they are over 30 years old a trip to Karaoke and a Carpenters song is coming for you.



**** DT8



One thing... I think it may have a screen behind the 3 bores which would semi defeat the purpose since no tubes going to the bores would make no sense. They do sound pretty good. Best **** I have heard even if the design is for looks and serves no practical purpose.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 19, 2018)

So when I was at Clear Tune Monitor booth at RMAF. I was chatting with Ceasar. The owner of CTM. Guy is cool as it gets. Was shooting the breeze and out of the blue he grabs a box and hands it to me. It was one of these.







Their own bluetooth dongle. I will do a review of this unit. I gave this a charge overnight and have it on my Oriolus Finschi.
I can't tell the SQ difference between the stock cable and this unit. Bluetooh has come a long ways. I am extremely impressed with the ease of use of this thing. Though like everything Clear Tune Monitors. These are a bit pricy at $100. Otherwise. anyone looking for a nice bluetooth dongle. Can recommend this one. It seems to only come in 2 pin however.


----------



## Zelda

iems0nly said:


> For all the JVC Woody lovers! Look what's coming up next month!
> JVC is releasing FW 10000 WOOD commemorating the 10th anniversary of Victor WOOD series!



This looks so cool. 
might go for the Sony M7 first. BA vs Dynamic battle!


----------



## paulindss

ericp10 said:


> Sounded nice my right driver crapped out on me. Now I'm struggling to send them back to China (bought through amazon). He only wants me to spend a certain amount on shipping - to be reimbursed - but I can't meet that because he wants tracking too. Guess I have to see what amazon have to say about this.



Oh, that's really sad. I would never send back to china with my own money without questioning a lot first. I would try reaching Amazon for that porpuse. If i expect to have that kind of treatment i would buy directly on aliexpress - that gives full refund in those cases anyway...

In your time with them, how do you rate comparing to those mainstreams iems in your description ? Do they sing at the level of dn2000 ?


----------



## Zelda

shared some impressions on a new Chifi IEM. 4BA *HK-J04*
based on pre-final version, so take that in count


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 19, 2018)

Zelda said:


> This looks so cool.
> might go for the Sony M7 first. BA vs Dynamic battle!



Got to hear the M7. Unless your into your monitor flat rolled off treble/ EX600 Sony sound I would skip the M7. The M9 is much more intriguing. I know price jumps but if you heard all the new Sony monitors like I did. the M7 was the least impressive out of the bunch. They just lack excitement of any type. It is literally a monitor by the books sound. Fairly warm signature. The balance is good but the treble is rolled off making the sound warmer than it should be. For the price there are much better options

M9  throws in some treble sparkle, better extension both ends with a bass end that is one of the best I have heard for a BA based bass I have heard. It dont sound like a BA based Bass. Wider stage. Better detailed. They sound like Sonys version of a smoother sounding Andromedas.

IER-Z1R is the real deal. Thank goodness the street prices are already taking effect. Still spendy. I would look past the M7. If you get a chance to hear them you will know what I am talking about. Not worth the money imo.


----------



## Zelda

Dsnuts said:


> Got to hear the M7. Unless your into your monitor flat rolled off treble/ EX600 Sony sound I would skip the M7. The M9 is much more intriguing. I know price jumps but if you heard all the new Sony monitors like I did. the M7 was the least impressive out of the bunch. They just lack excitement of any type. It is literally a monitor by the books sound. Fairly warm signature. The balanced is good but the treble is rolled off making the sound warmer than it should be. For the price there are much better options
> 
> M9 is throws in some treble sparkle with a bass end the is one of the best I have heard for a BA based bass I have heard. It dont sound like a BA based Bass. Wider stage. Better detailed. They sound like Sonys version of a smoother sounding Andromedas.
> 
> IER-Z1R is the real deal. Thank goodness the street prices are already taking effect. Still spendy. I would look past the M7. If you get a chance to hear them you will know what I am talking about. Not worth the money imo.



Alright. then no M7. i was expecting the less sparkle w/o the extra BA, but if the M9 can be on the CA Andromeda level, then better wait.
Thanks DS!


----------



## Zelda

Z1R should be good. but more worried on the fit/comfort rather than the extra $ jump over the M9.

Btw, you got to try other of the CA stuff?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 19, 2018)

I think the M9 compete very well with the Andromedas. It is most definitely Sonys version of that tuning. I was addicted to that bass on the M9 on first listen. You can throw that in HBBs ears and he wouldnt be able to tell if they are BA based bass. I kid you not. It was surprising. It will be much more popular vs the M7.

I spent some time with the Atlas and both Andromedas. Atlas has unreal bass. It is definitley bass head level yet has great mids and highs presence. 

I spent the most time with the Andromeda S and that is what won me over on them. Andromeda S was the best value for me at the show and I ended up with one. I try n not to hear those as much as I would like. Kinda ruins everything else I have. Lol. To be fair I love all my earphones equally just that the Andromeda S is clearly my best sounding earphone.


----------



## jant71

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I am a big Sony and J.V.C fan.1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111I heard both of the new flagships.
> 
> I thought the Sony sounded pretty damn good. I won't make a comment on the J.V.C xcept that I am going to grab another FX1100 because the resale value is going up. I am not paying an extra 20,000yen for 1100's cuz JVC has gone nutz.
> 
> ...



Yep, I was gonna post yesterday. $700 maybe but not $1,700. Andromeda or S vs the new JVC which would you put your $$$ on betting on SQ. Milking the select materials and luxury aspect, and the Anniversary thing. Trying to jump in the high price flagship and make good profit. The engineers said they took the FW01 driver and built off it. Nice to hear it sounds like a good blend in between the FD and the FW essentially but $1,200 extra doesn't seem worth it all unless you care about special lacquer and all those little things they are making a big deal about.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> So when I was at Clear Tune Monitor booth at RMAF. I was chatting with Ceasar. The owner of CTM. Guy is cool as it gets. Was shooting the breeze and out of the blue he grabs a box and hands it to me. It was one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just received the Advanced Sound M3 BT dongle yesterday. They offer in 2 pin and MMCX. I wanted 2 pin to use with my RX8 at the gym and my M5-1D occasionally. It costs $60, sold on Amazon but I had a $15 coupon direct through Adv site so I got them for sub $50 shipped. Using in Apt-X it's solid.


----------



## darmanastartes (Oct 19, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Gonna get a M5s myself next month when released.
> 
> going back to the EZAudio D4. If these are NE700m Clones with same tuning. $10 is a great price on these. Will find out since I will be getting a pair. I own the NE700m so this should be interesting.


Mine arrived today. Really interesting tuning for a $10 IEM. They're straight-up bright. They seem relatively linear from the bass up through the lower midrange, and then a noticeable upper midrange presence lift and a whole lot of detail in the treble.


----------



## abhijollyguy

True upgrade of Tenhz P4 Pro? Anyone?


----------



## paulindss (Oct 20, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> True upgrade of Tenhz P4 Pro? Anyone?



See you have both, dm6 and p4 pro, do you rate them at the same level ?

EDIT: sorry, just saw your post comparing both. Link for anyone interested: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1257#post-14542221

But, anyway, what is your updated opinion ? It remains ?


----------



## abhijollyguy

paulindss said:


> See you have both, dm6 and p4 pro, do you rate them at the same level ?
> 
> EDIT: sorry, just saw your post comparing both. Link for anyone interested: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1257#post-14542221
> 
> But, anyway, what is your updated opinion ? It remains ?



P4 Pro has been taken away by my friend as he likes it a lot so cannot say if my opinion remains the same or not. Will listen to it once it come back.


----------



## chinerino

Please tell me a poor man andro or the IEM HD600


----------



## The Pix

We seem to have a 11/11 BGVP DM6 Pre-order already.  I can't remember what the Massdrop price was, but the claim is a 42% discount when in reality the rrp is $199, so it's really a 23% discount.


----------



## lucasbrea

The Pix said:


> We seem to have a 11/11 BGVP DM6 Pre-order already.  I can't remember what the Massdrop price was, but the claim is a 42% discount when in reality the rrp is $199, so it's really a 23% discount.


Yes the price is 153$ with the discount great deal!


----------



## Dsnuts

APB!! So it starts. Guys wanting new cables. You know what time it is. Time to start looking at the deals. NiceHCK got some really good prices on their 8 core cables. Less than $20 spot most going for $17ish. Cheapest I have ever seen these cables go for. Time to snap up on them cables. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.321514b1QMwdeG


----------



## DBaldock9

Which sub-$200 earphones do you think sounds the most similar to LZ A4 earphones (using Grey Nozzles / Red Back)?


----------



## aspire5550

Hi guys, i have gone through many pages on this thread to read about the DMG.

Initially had my eyes on IT01 but then I managed to find the DMG at around the same price as the IT01.($100 , confirmed with ibasso that they are not going to have any discounts for 11.11) So for those that had both it01 and dmg, can you give a quick review on both ?

Also, how are the cables comparing between the IT01 and DMG? Paul from Ibasso said the cables can easily be sold at $100.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

LZ "A6" is coming. Will not be 1 driver added to A5 but something a little...different


----------



## Libertad

What is it then?


----------



## Returnity

Dsnuts said:


> APB!! So it starts. Guys wanting new cables. You know what time it is. Time to start looking at the deals. NiceHCK got some really good prices on their 8 core cables. Less than $20 spot most going for $17ish. Cheapest I have ever seen these cables go for. Time to snap up on them cables.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.321514b1QMwdeG



Yes I've been eyeing one of those cables for my andromeda as well. I already have a 4-core SPC one and I like them so much that I consider buying the 8-core copper cable:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/JHcYUm9

Anyone have any experience with those? I expect a great synergy with the andromeda but they look a little bit stiff. I'd appreciate any feedback regarding those cables...


----------



## HungryPanda

SFR MT100 in the house, loving them, didn't like the stock tips (hot treble) but after fitting large starlines they became awesome, great soundstage, crystal clear, very neutral.Come in a small pelican type case and have a rather nice cable. I'm glad I got them.


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> SFR MT100 in the house, loving them, didn't like the stock tips (hot treble) but after fitting large starlines they became awesome, great soundstage, crystal clear, very neutral.Come in a small pelican type case and have a rather nice cable. I'm glad I got them.


Interesting finding with the Starlines. Those are at least for me one of the kind which causes more than average accentuation to the treble regions. But I will try out again this evening with the MT100 once more.
Nevertheless, yes, I agree with your impressions. I also like the MT100 a lot. Cannot align with the bad findings of Bad Guy Good Audio. Maybe he received a bad unit???

BTW-1, I use the InAirs Foam tips which gives for me the best compromise between taming the hot treble and keeping most of the nice detail level and crisp and clear presentation and turning into a natural manner. Don't get this with the Comply's because these tame and congest too much.

BTW-2, I am curious whether you know how far reaches your hearing ability? I can hear up to 16kHz into the upper registers. I am asking cause I wonder why you like your Toneking TK2 so much and I cannot bear the hot treble regions with this.


----------



## HungryPanda

I hear up to 14k with my old ears, but like a bright signature


----------



## Holypal

HungryPanda said:


> SFR MT100 in the house, loving them, didn't like the stock tips (hot treble) but after fitting large starlines they became awesome, great soundstage, crystal clear, very neutral.Come in a small pelican type case and have a rather nice cable. I'm glad I got them.



It looks like open back.


----------



## Dsnuts

MD has the Cayin N5ii for $270! This is a great deal for this player.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cayin-n5ii-digital-audio-player






Player is a bit on the slow due to the android implementation. But considering you can throw most of your library of music on this. The sound is another aspect that is completely worth the price. One of the best sounding players for the price and the new N5iis is not a upgrade in the sonics department. A few refinments on the S version but sound is pretty much the same. Something to consider if you guys are thinking new player.

Unfortunately I sent mine to Cayin for repair and is now no where to be found. ..


----------



## superuser1

Need more info on this Panda!


----------



## HungryPanda

MT100 are not really open back but with no music playing the isolation is poor


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> MT100 are not really open back but with no music playing the isolation is poor


How is the coherency between the BA and the Planar? Does it have bass to begin with?


----------



## HungryPanda

Bass is good, no bloat, signature is very balanced


----------



## hakuzen

Returnity said:


> Yes I've been eyeing one of those cables for my andromeda as well. I already have a 4-core SPC one and I like them so much that I consider buying the 8-core copper cable:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/JHcYUm9
> 
> Anyone have any experience with those? I expect a great synergy with the andromeda but they look a little bit stiff. I'd appreciate any feedback regarding those cables...


yes, i own them, and vouch for them. they are quite soft and flexible, not so much as other 8 core cables around, but you'll get better conductivity because copper gauge is thicker. high quality copper and build (solders).
i own about 12 different 8 core cables, copper, silver plated copper, mixed, pure silver; from the affordable ones, i'd get this (number 53, copper) or number 52 (silver color one, worse conductivity although very good for the price, softer and better built: strain reliefs and threaded plugs, easy to rework) from my list of affordable 2 pin cables.


----------



## geagle

@HungryPanda by any chance you also tried out the new Toneking BL1? (especially in comparison to the Mt100, of course  )


----------



## Colors

Dsnuts said:


> MD has the Cayin N5ii for $270! This is a great deal for this player.https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cayin-n5ii-digital-audio-player
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sad about your repair experience but I agree that if you just use TIDAL or Spotify offline, it's very good.


----------



## Returnity

hakuzen said:


> yes, i own them, and vouch for them. they are quite soft and flexible, not so much as other 8 core cables around, but you'll get better conductivity because copper gauge is thicker. high quality copper and build (solders).
> i own about 12 different 8 core cables, copper, silver plated copper, mixed, pure silver; from the affordable ones, i'd get this (number 53, copper) or number 52 (silver color one, worse conductivity although very good for the price, softer and better built: strain reliefs and threaded plugs, easy to rework) from my list of affordable 2 pin cables.



The 4-core one I have is super soft. In fact so soft that I wish it was a little more rigid. So I think that brownish 8-core one might be exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for the in-depth info


----------



## aspire5550

hakuzen said:


> yes, i own them, and vouch for them. they are quite soft and flexible, not so much as other 8 core cables around, but you'll get better conductivity because copper gauge is thicker. high quality copper and build (solders).
> i own about 12 different 8 core cables, copper, silver plated copper, mixed, pure silver; from the affordable ones, i'd get this (number 53, copper) or number 52 (silver color one, worse conductivity although very good for the price, softer and better built: strain reliefs and threaded plugs, easy to rework) from my list of affordable 2 pin cables.


Do they turn green?  I have my concerns as my last silver plated cable turned green and definitely does not look nice.


----------



## HungryPanda

geagle said:


> @HungryPanda by any chance you also tried out the new Toneking BL1? (especially in comparison to the Mt100, of course  )


I don't have the Toneking BL1 so no can do


----------



## Libertad

Looks like the planar iem is well made and well tuned nice


----------



## Lurk650

BL1 looks interesting but the description saying "custom MMCX" worrys me that it may be propietary and cable swapping to balanced won't be an option


----------



## hakuzen

aspire5550 said:


> Do they turn green?  I have my concerns as my last silver plated cable turned green and definitely does not look nice.


the only cable getting green/blue is the famous one, kz silver color cable, 8 cores. haven't noticed patina in any other cables till now.
but the patina color in that cable pairs very well with green/cyan kz iems, even with green or blue ones.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Interesting finding with the Starlines. Those are at least for me one of the kind which causes more than average accentuation to the treble regions. But I will try out again this evening with the MT100 once more.
> Nevertheless, yes, I agree with your impressions. I also like the MT100 a lot. Cannot align with the bad findings of Bad Guy Good Audio. Maybe he received a bad unit???
> 
> BTW-1, I use the InAirs Foam tips which gives for me the best compromise between taming the hot treble and keeping most of the nice detail level and crisp and clear presentation and turning into a natural manner. Don't get this with the Comply's because these tame and congest too much.
> ...


How are the vocals of these compared to your audbos p4? That would be a really interesting comparison.


----------



## Zelda

Lurk650 said:


> BL1 looks interesting but the description saying "custom MMCX" worrys me that it may be propietary and cable swapping to balanced won't be an option



that special MMCX, should just on the cable side. MMCX socket are standard, but they use the different extended MMCX plugs with 2 or 4 split in order to avoid the rotation or disconnection


----------



## 250lbs

demo-to said:


> Interesting finding with the Starlines. Those are at least for me one of the kind which causes more than average accentuation to the treble regions. But I will try out again this evening with the MT100 once more.
> Nevertheless, yes, I agree with your impressions. I also like the MT100 a lot. Cannot align with the bad findings of Bad Guy Good Audio. Maybe he received a bad unit???
> 
> BTW-1, I use the InAirs Foam tips which gives for me the best compromise between taming the hot treble and keeping most of the nice detail level and crisp and clear presentation and turning into a natural manner. Don't get this with the Comply's because these tame and congest too much.
> ...



Mr HBB is not quite aggreeing with you on this one (to say the least..)


----------



## jant71

Neither does ClieOS saying the MT100 treble is a bit too smooth and polite.


----------



## HungryPanda

I usually like HBB's reviews but I'm hearing something entirely different. After tip rolling I find these rather good, I do not know if this is because I have quite a few Planar magnetic headphones and really like that kind of sound.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 22, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> How are the vocals of these compared to your audbos p4? That would be a really interesting comparison.


Well, they have a different approach I think.
But both voices presentations are very good imo.

Audbos P4: The whole presentation is bold, meaty and lush...so the voices are. Supported by a bolder bass compared to MT100 the voices only stands a tad behind in terms of staging but profit from a bigger body. To me the P4 voices are a tad more realistic, natural, unless there is not too much bass presence which maybe could colours male voices. Females are fatigue free.
MT100: The whole presentation is neutral, slightly leaner. Bass to mids transition is flat like the FR indicates. Voices stands more in the foreground, closer to the listener, but not by far in comparison. The body of the voices is close to realism but slightly leaner as the P4's are but with the MT100 I don't hear a coloration coming from the bass. On the other hand the peaky treble have an influence on female voices and also male's when shouting out the "SSSSSSS" tones. So on certain songs it is not fatigue free like with the Audbos.

But again, both earphones don't fault here and present one of the best voices I've heard so far.



HungryPanda said:


> I usually like HBB's reviews but I'm hearing something entirely different. After tip rolling I find these rather good, I do not know if this is because I have quite a few Planar magnetic headphones and really like that kind of sound.


I agree. The MT100 is just a good earphone imo and I don't hear it like HBB does. Maybe a broken unit?


----------



## antdroid

I just got my Unique Melody ME.1 Planar IEM conversion to CIEM back from UM. I started this process prior to all these new planar IEMs were announced and now I'm super curious how they compare. I may have to pick up one of them and compare.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Well, they have a different approach I think.
> But both voices presentations are very good imo.
> 
> Audbos P4: The whole presentation is bold, meaty and lush...so the voices are. Supported by a bolder bass compared to MT100 the voices only stands a tad behind in terms of staging but profit from a bigger body. To me the P4 voices are a tad more realistic, natural, unless there is not too much bass presence which maybe could colours male voices. Females are fatigue free.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your impressions! Just one thing, do you feel I would be able to run the senfers on my phone properly or is a portable amp a must? Because I watch a lot of movies and stuff and not sure if a cheap amp or just straight off my phone would be sufficient.


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks a lot for your impressions! Just one thing, do you feel I would be able to run the senfers on my phone properly or is a portable amp a must? Because I watch a lot of movies and stuff and not sure if a cheap amp or just straight off my phone would be sufficient.


Depends on what Phone you have and how loud you listen to music? 
LG with quad DAC? I definitely recommend a powerful amp, if you want to get the full potential of the MT100. I have to use my Shanling M0 with the MT100 and must leave my S9 with the Audbos.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 22, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Depends on what Phone you have and how loud you listen to music?
> LG with quad DAC? I definitely recommend a powerful amp, if you want to get the full potential of the MT100. I have to use my Shanling M0 with the MT100 and must leave my S9 with the Audbos.


I most probably won't get these then for that reason alone. My axon 7 phone is really great for any iem I have tried so far and is more powerful then the s9 but if planars require a lot more power to run then it may not be worth it but i appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## Assimilator702

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, i have gone through many pages on this thread to read about the DMG.
> 
> Initially had my eyes on IT01 but then I managed to find the DMG at around the same price as the IT01.($100 , confirmed with ibasso that they are not going to have any discounts for 11.11) So for those that had both it01 and dmg, can you give a quick review on both ?
> 
> Also, how are the cables comparing between the IT01 and DMG? Paul from Ibasso said the cables can easily be sold at $100.


I have the DMG and the cable is pure sex. However I wouldn’t pay $100 for it. MAYBE $25. Just look at the Chi-Finmarket and prices  things are actually being sold at. Only a delusional fool would pay that much for a cable.

Actually buying the KZ silver upgrade cable....which is nice.....initiated my purchase of the DMG. The KZ cablehad a loose connection on all my KZ iems, so I returned it and used my refund towards the DMG. For $116 extra I got a damn good iem and a real nice cable.

I want another nice cable for my collection....I think I’ll buy a BGVP DM6.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I feel more people should try the os v3, it is an outstanding iem that has exceptional bass with mature treble. The mids also are good and have decent resolution but are ever soo slightly recessed in the mids which is more recessed on female vocals. Soundstage is also great and I feel it is a universal iem if you can deal with good but not the best mids.


----------



## Zelda

alright. some impression on the Aurora IEM from Symphonium Audio. it;s a 2 BA, but  not with the common Knowles. instead they use Sonion Dual BA unit, what got my interest on them.
not like ATH LS200 that are using  2 single BA. similar in their price, $250 now
most of the BA i tried are always Knowles based, so was nice to try something else, and wasn;t too interested in all the Chi-fi options

plastic shells. all black color. 2-pin cables, with recessed socket that aren;t easy to detach. 
long (maybe too long) straight nozzle, and the unusual shape on the shells. still very comfortable.
strong in isolation. higher than the more shallow B400. 
few accessories. only 3 pairs of silicone and 1 Comply M size
 

Sound wise. warm, very rich. a bit forward from the mid-bass and whole midrange. thick and good for vocals, though more laid-back on the treble. 
bass is quite good. speed in BA way, but quite full with good impact and some lift on the mid/upper bass. decent depth on sub-bass, specially for a dual BA, but still with some limitation on the extension. sounds overall cleaner than the B400, but more reserved on the highs


----------



## paulindss

*Tehnz P4 Pro showcase.*


----------



## drbluenewmexico

hakuzen said:


> yes, i own them, and vouch for them. they are quite soft and flexible, not so much as other 8 core cables around, but you'll get better conductivity because copper gauge is thicker. high quality copper and build (solders).
> i own about 12 different 8 core cables, copper, silver plated copper, mixed, pure silver; from the affordable ones, i'd get this (number 53, copper) or number 52 (silver color one, worse conductivity although very good for the price, softer and better built: strain reliefs and threaded plugs, easy to rework) from my list of affordable 2 pin cables.


the link to your favorite cable above does lead to specific item on aliexpress, just their general page.  can you provide a
bertter link for this cable?  thank you!!!


----------



## hakuzen

drbluenewmexico said:


> the link to your favorite cable above does lead to specific item on aliexpress, just their general page.  can you provide a
> bertter link for this cable?  thank you!!!


the link i provided above leads to my list of affordable 2 pin cables and their measured DC resistance (head-fi post). there are not links in that post, only pictures. i'll pm you with links to ali items


----------



## Nabillion_786

paulindss said:


> *Tehnz P4 Pro showcase.*


Really looking forward to your dmg and p4 comparison.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Guys I'm looking to get something this 11.11. for now I'm torn between the Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition and TFZ King Pro. 

My music preferences are EDM and I love a massive soundstage. I am open to more suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chickenmoon

ScottPilgrim said:


> Guys I'm looking to get something this 11.11. for now I'm torn between the Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition and TFZ King Pro.



Is there any Kanas Pros on sale? I couldn't find any but maybe I am just too dumb. Got the King Pro last year's 11/11 btw.


----------



## Dsnuts

SD7 has new colors


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 23, 2018)

So one of the more intriguing buys for 11/11. AK audio store has the HK8 equivalent for sale for $200. 8 BA iem and is getting great reviews. One to look out for.

If these sound anything like the more recent NK10. They should have a similar tuning. These will be an excellent buy for this price.

AK store has an $8 coupon for $199 item which this is so you can get the earphones minus the cable for $192. Dang! Even though I have the NK10. I am tempted by this. Lol.


----------



## FlacFan

Sadly I had to return my BGVP DMG's - Today all bass completely gone. Either a driver or two just bit the dust. Bummer. 

I am just glad I got them from Amazon and I am still in the return window. Oh well, my they-shall-not-be-named IEM are still going strong.

Cheers.


----------



## HungryPanda

FlacFan said:


> Sadly I had to return my BGVP DMG's - Today all bass completely gone. Either a driver or two just bit the dust. Bummer.
> 
> I am just glad I got them from Amazon and I am still in the return window. Oh well, my they-shall-not-be-named IEM are still going strong.
> 
> Cheers.


absolute bummer


----------



## lucasbrea

ScottPilgrim said:


> Guys I'm looking to get something this 11.11. for now I'm torn between the Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition and TFZ King Pro.
> 
> My music preferences are EDM and I love a massive soundstage. I am open to more suggestions. Thanks in advance!


Well I don't know about the Kanas Moondrop but I have the tfz king pro and they sound amazing for EDM, great impactfull bass, great Soundstage and very engaging.sound in general. If you can get a good deal is a recommended option


----------



## antdroid

These finally came in. (Tenhz P4 Pro)
Pretty good so far. Maybe a little too boosted in treble, but will try switching out tips.


----------



## chinmie

ScottPilgrim said:


> Guys I'm looking to get something this 11.11. for now I'm torn between the Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition and TFZ King Pro.
> 
> My music preferences are EDM and I love a massive soundstage. I am open to more suggestions. Thanks in advance!



based on your preference, the King Pro is more suited as it has large soundstage and big subbass. the Kanas Pro has a more forward mid and more balanced tuning. for anything other than EDM i prefer the Kanas Pro better than the King Pro (the king pro's mids is a bit recessed for my taste). The regular Kanas with the Pro cable has more aggressive kick and bigger bass than the Kanas Pro


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> based on your preference, the King Pro is more suited as it has large soundstage and big subbass. the Kanas Pro has a more forward mid and more balanced tuning. for anything other than EDM i prefer the Kanas Pro better than the King Pro (the king pro's mids is a bit recessed for my taste). The regular Kanas with the Pro cable has more aggressive kick and bigger bass than the Kanas Pro


I can second that about the King Pros... soundstage is the hero followed by an equally lush quantity of bass. IMO for EDM the recessed mids dont really spoil the listening experience.


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> These finally came in. (Tenhz P4 Pro)
> Pretty good so far. Maybe a little too boosted in treble, but will try switching out tips.



I did just order those yesterday, now I'm worried about the treble lol.... 

Looking forward to your further impressions of them.


----------



## Ahmad313

Any impressions or informations about the sound quality/signature of Moondrop Blessings ,


----------



## eggnogg

Ahmad313 said:


> Moondrop Blessings



tis
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...-21-10-18-update.857498/page-58#post-14498681


----------



## Ahmad313

eggnogg said:


> tis
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...-21-10-18-update.857498/page-58#post-14498681


Thank you very much ,


----------



## demo-to

Rose Mini6 improved version arrived
Rose Brand name in the shell is new as well the capsule around the nozzle
I am so excited


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Aliexpress now has "security update" for buyers that requires you send them copies of your drivers license and credit card statement
to verify your worthiness. Will NOT do this, especially when order for something else went through fine a few weeks ago. what the
hell is going on here?  that is very insecure, to send sensitive documents to them like that, especially if you have successfully
purchased from them before.  They may have better prices than Penon Audio, but this would be the end of any biz with them...any other vendors selling
discounted DM6 iems that do not do this????


----------



## Ahmad313

drbluenewmexico said:


> Aliexpress now has "security update" for buyers that requires you send them copies of your drivers license and credit card statement
> to verify your worthiness. Will NOT do this, especially when order for something else went through fine a few weeks ago. what the
> hell is going on here?  that is very insecure, to send sensitive documents to them like that, especially if you have successfully
> purchased from them before.  They may have better prices than Penon Audio, but this would be the end of any biz with them...any other vendors selling
> discounted DM6 iems that do not do this????


I never received any notice/email about this security updates from AliExpress ,
from where you collect these informations ,?


----------



## mbwilson111

drbluenewmexico said:


> Aliexpress now has "security update" for buyers that requires you send them copies of your drivers license and credit card statement
> to verify your worthiness. Will NOT do this, especially when order for something else went through fine a few weeks ago. what the
> hell is going on here?  that is very insecure, to send sensitive documents to them like that, especially if you have successfully
> purchased from them before.  They may have better prices than Penon Audio, but this would be the end of any biz with them...any other vendors selling
> discounted DM6 iems that do not do this????



Never give out that information unless you want someone to steal your identity.


----------



## antdroid

drbluenewmexico said:


> Aliexpress now has "security update" for buyers that requires you send them copies of your drivers license and credit card statement
> to verify your worthiness. Will NOT do this, especially when order for something else went through fine a few weeks ago. what the
> hell is going on here?  that is very insecure, to send sensitive documents to them like that, especially if you have successfully
> purchased from them before.  They may have better prices than Penon Audio, but this would be the end of any biz with them...any other vendors selling
> discounted DM6 iems that do not do this????



When did this happen? I haven't purchased on AE in a few weeks but I've never been asked that before. That seems very fishy. I would avoid that.


----------



## antdroid

peter123 said:


> I did just order those yesterday, now I'm worried about the treble lol....
> 
> Looking forward to your further impressions of them.



I switched to spinfit tips and treble isnt as pronounced as before. This IEM is extremely smooth now. Has good detail. Sounds a lot like a more mature Tin Audio T2 to me. I have to compare it to the T2 Pro that i have on hand later. The DMG, in comparison, sounds more dipped in the mids compared to these. This is only my 2-3 hours of listening impressions. Using Pioneer XDP-300R DAP w/ balanced cable listening to mostly folk and indie rock music.

Will run some comparative EARS measurements tonight or sometime this week.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant wait to try these out. Looks like it was a good buy at @$80 on MD.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

antdroid said:


> When did this happen? I haven't purchased on AE in a few weeks but I've never been asked that before. That seems very fishy. I would avoid that.


yesterday and today!  AE refused to take my valid B of A debit card for DM6 when i had successfully used it just a few weeks ago on their site, and customer service chat (live or bot?) told me it was because
of a "security upgrade" and that most of their customers were sending in photos of their personal credit cards, drivers licenses, etc.  hard to believe.....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

antdroid said:


> These finally came in. (Tenhz P4 Pro)
> Pretty good so far. Maybe a little too boosted in treble, but will try switching out tips.



Yes, i would say very good, but at ten hours of burn in treble is way too hot. using foam tip , large size tames
the treble and increases the resolution of the bass considerably.  much different than out of box, so i am hopeful
they will continue to improve quite a bit.  the bass is actually quite impressive coming from the BA driver. i might
even learn to enjoy it, having been a dedicated dynamic driver guy before this. this one was checkmarked green
by HBB as worthy, and i can hear why it can become that .  Put it on burn in bench and will try to ignore it now
for a couple of daze and listen again at the 50 hr burnin mark...


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Oct 24, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> I never received any notice/email about this security updates from AliExpress ,
> from where you collect these informations ,?



when they refused to process my preorder for 11/11  both yesterday and this morning  for the BM6 because my card needed security verification, and i had just successfully
ordered something two weeks ago with the same card.  Customer service was useless, saying it was necessary general security update from their system for everyone
ordering now.  not sure if it was live chat person or bot however. of course i would never send them a photocopy of my drivers license and cc statement like they requested,
which i told them, and they couldnt care less... the security update  demands were only published in chinese yesterday, but today it was in English, so its an active process
for them.....later today i found the BM6 available on Amazon USA for the retail amount with a10$ off coupon, shipped from China by a different vendor with less choice for cable and slow boat shipment with no priority shipping available.  Penon Audio may be the best choice, as they are much more reliable and clear about their policies and offer upgraded shipping, but sell same iem at retail price, which is 25% higher than AE 11/11 sale however.  right now im so annoyed im not ordering them at all.....despite HBB glowing buy now recommendation  hopefully other reliable sale vendors will appear...


----------



## Lurk650

On that token, I would stop using debit card on AE period. Use a credit card. Much, much easier to deal with getting your money back and safer.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Lurk650 said:


> On that token, I would stop using debit card on AE period. Use a credit card. Much, much easier to deal with getting your money back and safer.


Good idea Lurk650!  i think i wont deal with them at all however. they wasted several hours of my time yesterday, tried to get me to respond to Chinese  language, untranslated, "security updates" and their chat bot was unhelpful and demeaning....Penon Audio still has my respect and business however.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 24, 2018)

The tenhz p4 seals so well in my ear thay they hurt my ear canal. Using the smallest eartips possible. They seal everything and the fit is almost like a CIEM. Impossible something seal more than this. They are incredibly sensitive. Actually hard to find a volume. The flatness can make the dynamics worse ? It seem like this is happening, I would love to try them balanced. Lot of folks say that they sound better in balanced. In the future i want to get a es100 bt to try that.

unfortunately i only have my s8 as source by now, my fiio is gone. The s8 is very flat, revealing but it's not the lushier, dinamic, and musical source. P4: The bass is indeed tight and present. Not exactly soft and not exactly Excellent at air and rumble. Details are good. The highs seem natural, excellent for me, better than ever. Sparkly and anywhere harsh. Did a little AB with my tin audios yesterday. And i can say that the tins are a step below at absolutely everything for me. The tehnz atacks way harder, thicker and clearer for me. I would speculate a flat signature with no peaks or valleys. A emphasis in early mids and good extension at both ends. P4 in two words. Thick and clear.

The sense of stage and air coud be better. They aren't claustrophobic at all. But my dmg's seem more airy. But also thinner... Look forward to see what others think of the airyness of the stage and dynamics. My reference of neutral untill now was t2s and re400s. They are closer to re400s that has a smaller stage compared to t2s, the hifimans also have a very good extension at bass, (a treat) and have emphasis on mids. The tin sound very thin compared to both, but seem much more airy. I rate the p4 pro much higher than both, imaging is better than anything i tried. I pick details, defects, artefacts and the harmonical elements of the music, bass, percussion much easier.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

paulindss said:


> The tenhz p4 seals so well in my ear thay they hurt my ear canal. Using the smallest eartips possible. They seal everything and the fit is almost like a CIEM. Impossible something seal more than this. They are incredibly sensitive. Actually hard to find a volume. The flatness can make the dynamics worse ? It seem like this is happening, I would love to try them balanced. Lot of folks say that they sound better in balanced. In the future i want to get a es100 bt to try that.
> 
> unfortunately i only have my s8 as source by now, my fiio is gone. The s8 is very flat, revealing but it's not the lushier, dinamic, and musical source. P4: The bass is indeed tight and present. Not exactly soft and not exactly Excellent at air and rumble. Details are good. The highs seem natural, excellent for me, better than ever. Sparkly and anywhere harsh. Did a little AB with my tin audios yesterday. And i can say that the tins are a step below at absolutely everything for me. The tehnz atacks way harder, thicker and clearer for me. I would speculate a flat signature with no peaks or valleys. A emphasis in early mids and good extension at both ends. P4 in two words. Thick and clear.
> 
> The sense of stage and air coud be better. They aren't claustrophobic at all. But my dmg's seem more airy. But also thinner... Look forward to see what others think of the airyness of the stage and dynamics. My reference of neutral untill now was t2s and re400s. They are closer to re400s that has a smaller stage compared to t2s, the hifimans also have a very good extension at bass, (a treat) and have emphasis on mids. The tin sound very thin compared to both, but seem much more airy. I rate the p4 pro much higher than both, imaging is better than anything i tried. I pick details, defects, artefacts and the harmonical elements of the music, bass, percussion much easier.



Your observations Paulindss  are spot on!  they are very sensitive, almost blew my head off when i first put them in and had to rip them out of my ears! the DMGs are more airy, but lack the body
and texture of the P4s. yes, the P4s are thick and clear. Im using the foam tips that came with them to get the best seal for me. I have a balanced cables stashed away i might try out on the P4 soon!
im only up to about 20 hrs of burn in, and they keep getting more refined, so im guessing i will have to go to 100+hrs of burn in to really release those BAs potential.  DSnuts says some of his BA iems needed
almost 200 hrs of burn in to really open up!.  DM6 is appealing as possible upgrade, but AE sale spoiled by outrageous security demands for using debit card that i wont cooperate with.  HBB gave the P4s his "greencheck" indicating he recommended them and enjoyed listening to them, but the DM6 is his current favorite for neutral sound with quality/price ratio maximized and stunning sound quality!
about to try the P4s with better source tonight, including Opus #1 metal and Calyx M...we will hear what floats its boat with max sound quality!  The high sensitivity makes them sound great out of my
phone, the HTC10, which has a great Dac and soundsystem and streams Tidal, but the Opus #1 metal is better sound quality.  Also the Aune M2s blue edition sometimes creates the best sound in my house
being a class A DAP in terms of amp circuit in it. so many possibilities!   the P4 is certainly a bargain for its out of the box potential and lets keep this dialogue going for ways to maximize its performance!


----------



## hakuzen

peter123 said:


> I did just order those yesterday, now I'm worried about the treble lol....
> 
> Looking forward to your further impressions of them.


received audbos p4 yesterday. i think you shouldn't be worried about the treble, unless tenhz p4 pro have a different tuning. i think upper-mids and treble are smooth in audbos p4. massdrop tenhz p4 pro are near to be shipped, so will check it soon (in a couple of months, hope to have my iec711 rig set up again, to fine check differences).

i was doing a quick A/B between p4 and toneking t4, focusing on bass, vocals, and treble. tried The Brand New Heavies (funk jazz) tracks and Billie Holliday (vocal jazz) tracks. same gear (player and cable, balanced). these are first impressions based on a quick A/B, so.. salt.

overall: p4 is warmer/thicker (decay is longer) at every frequency. together with more bass quantity, less upper-mids and treble quantity, p4 becomes darker than t4. separation is high in both, maybe t4 is a bit higher.

bass:
p4 is balanced but not neutral. bass quantity is clearly above flat response, while not being bassy at all. t4 quantity is nearer to flat bass response. attack is fast and punchy, decay is long. extension is decent, although sub-bass quantity is not remarkable; when some people say that they don't respond to sub-bass eq boost, i'd suggest doing a pre-cut (every frequency) of the amount of dB you are going to boost sub-bass (guess it could work this way, not tried yet).
so the quantity and rumble is welcome. this is good for edm, rock, etc. where i appreciate p4 bass; for jazz, i prefer t4 bass; find it more realistic in this case.

mids:
vocals in p4 sound in your face, very near. t4 are not far, but not in your face. p4 vocals are thicker than in t4. it seems that mids are a bit forwarder in p4, while upper-mids are lower, respect t4.
the tonality and thickness make vocals sound bassier in p4. upper-mids in t4 are louder and thinner, so you get better resolution in some instruments in that range.
it's been a challenge to choose which mids and vocals i prefer. although i like near and lush full bodied vocals, in the case of Billie Holiday, i prefer t4. find it a bit more natural, realistic, detailed, live feeling in t4. but p4 is great for vocals, no doubt.

treble:
i think t4 is more extended and louder. so you get better treble details in t4. i don't find them harsh nor fatiguing, but maybe i'm a bit treble-head. p4 is not bad, either. not excessive difference. cymbals sound better in t4 imo.

soundstage:
didn't focus this much. i think t4 is a bit wider and has more depth/layering. don't remember about height, maybe p4 is higher. about imaging, i also prefer t4 by a little margin.

i'm enjoying this pair of mid-centric iems. p4 can be more "fun", suitable for many genres. find t4 more neutral, near reference, better for analytical listening. both are really awesome, thanks to the people here who found out and reviewed these affordable gems!


----------



## ScottPilgrim

About the AliExpress fiasco : I set up Alipay, then tried using my credit card. Didn't set up. Set up 3-D verification or something I have fory Visa. Never had a problem ever since, but it still happens when i change my address. I would say black out your credit card details and put in only the last four digits of your card, and try blacking out most details from your driver's license too. Be safe and talk to an AE representative about this, or just search on Google guys.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Oct 24, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Is there any Kanas Pros on sale? I couldn't find any but maybe I am just too dumb. Got the King Pro last year's 11/11 btw.


I'm not seeing pre order sales but fingers crossed for these two, man.


Edit : also really not trying to be rude here, but HBB got laughed off by a lot of experienced audiophiles simply because his preference for bloated midbass. He has improved over the years but I would pick Crinacle as a more credible reviewer than HBB as Crinacle seems to have a LOT more experience with audio gears than HBB. not trying to start a fire here, sorry.


----------



## antdroid (Oct 24, 2018)

Tenhz P4 Pro vs Campfire Comet vs BGVP DMG


 

Just data. Not much to comment on right now.

Measurements are with MiniDSP EARS. All the usual disclaimers apply. Don't take the measurements literally -- this isnt industry standard -- but good tool for comparative purposes.

Frequency Response is RAW.


----------



## paulindss

antdroid said:


> Tenhz P4 Pro vs Campfire Comet vs BGVP DMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely, Your graphs contributes so much! And yes, i am finally getting confident in my ears. The mids emphasis is there, the bass extension also. This graph i think can help people afraid with treble, as we can see. It's super friendly.



drbluenewmexico said:


> Your observations Paulindss  are spot on!  they are very sensitive, almost blew my head off when i first put them in and had to rip them out of my ears! the DMGs are more airy, but lack the body
> and texture of the P4s. yes, the P4s are thick and clear. Im using the foam tips that came with them to get the best seal for me. I have a balanced cables stashed away i might try out on the P4 soon!
> im only up to about 20 hrs of burn in, and they keep getting more refined, so im guessing i will have to go to 100+hrs of burn in to really release those BAs potential.  DSnuts says some of his BA iems needed
> almost 200 hrs of burn in to really open up!.  DM6 is appealing as possible upgrade, but AE sale spoiled by outrageous security demands for using debit card that i wont cooperate with.  HBB gave the P4s his "greencheck" indicating he recommended them and enjoyed listening to them, but the DM6 is his current favorite for neutral sound with quality/price ratio maximized and stunning sound quality!
> ...



Very happy to see that my findings makes sense to you. A friend here has both DM6 and P4 pro. He said he likes the p4 pro more. The dm6 is a little more U shaped. You will find more likely a sidegrade on dm6. It can match better your liking, but you can also be disappointed. HBB actually says that dm6 looks very much with dmg with better Bass. I think it would be a sweet spot for me. But having p4 pro and DMG's it makes absolutely no sense to spend more money on another iem, for me. I asked directly to him if the dm6 worh the upgrade, and he said to be in peace.


----------



## antdroid

Same data as before but with IEM Diffuse Field compensation (MiniDSP EARS supplied based on Etymotics ER4)


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

drbluenewmexico said:


> when they refused to process my preorder for 11/11  both yesterday and this morning  for the BM6 because my card needed security verification, and i had just successfully
> ordered something two weeks ago with the same card.  Customer service was useless, saying it was necessary general security update from their system for everyone
> ordering now.  not sure if it was live chat person or bot however. of course i would never send them a photocopy of my drivers license and cc statement like they requested,
> which i told them, and they couldnt care less... the security update  demands were only published in chinese yesterday, but today it was in English, so its an active process
> for them.....later today i found the BM6 available on Amazon USA for the retail amount with a10$ off coupon, shipped from China by a different vendor with less choice for cable and slow boat shipment with no priority shipping available.  Penon Audio may be the best choice, as they are much more reliable and clear about their policies and offer upgraded shipping, but sell same iem at retail price, which is 25% higher than AE 11/11 sale however.  right now im so annoyed im not ordering them at all.....despite HBB glowing buy now recommendation  hopefully other reliable sale vendors will appear...




This is classic honeypot stuff

Buncha traffic coming for 11/11 with lots of honey to attract bees with obsessive compulsive disorder. Never ever do business with any company that asks for that stuff. Which shop is it?
If it is the link I give I will delete my links to them if i don't have an answer in 10 minutes

I think it is this site though...

Audio&Video Professional Store

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...lgo_pvid=74dc7596-8edf-454d-8ada-6353790cea2c


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

antdroid said:


> Tenhz P4 Pro vs Campfire Comet vs BGVP DMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love your graphs. No Godzilla backplates in the bass , no persecution complex about people not understanding how much work you do, etc etc. Keep em coming!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hawaiibadboy said:


> This is classic honeypot stuff
> 
> Buncha traffic coming for 11/11 with lots of honey to attract bees with obsessive compulsive disorder. Never ever do business with any company that asks for that stuff. Which shop is it?
> If it is the link I give I will delete my links to them if i don't have an answer in 10 minutes
> ...


Yes I think so t was from the link to the 11/11 pre-sale used in the DM6 thread on head fi.   Glad I just told them I would never ever from them  but aliexpress chat bot implied it was site wide policy because  of increased security to protect vendors  and


Hawaiibadboy said:


> This is classic honeypot stuff
> 
> Buncha traffic coming for 11/11 with lots of honey to attract bees with obsessive compulsive disorder. Never ever do business with any company that asks for that stuff. Which shop is it?
> If it is the link I give I will delete my links to them if i don't have an answer in 10 minutes
> ...


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone else faced the same issue on AliExpress?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hawaiibadboy said:


> This is classic honeypot stuff
> 
> Buncha traffic coming for 11/11 with lots of honey to attract bees with obsessive compulsive disorder. Never ever do business with any company that asks for that stuff. Which shop is it?
> If it is the link I give I will delete my links to them if i don't have an answer in 10 minutes
> ...


I think so but customer  service chat implied  it was now site wide policy 
I got there through link on BM6 thread on headfI11 11 pre-sale


----------



## paulindss

One time gearbest asked my documents for verification. I didn't had any problem. Sesrched on internet and it seemed like a normal practice of them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

paulindss said:


> Lovely, Your graphs contributes so much! And yes, i am finally getting confident in my ears. The mids emphasis is there, the bass extension also. This graph i think can help people afraid with treble, as we can see. It's super friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to see that my findings makes sense to you. A friend here has both DM6 and P4 pro. He said he likes the p4 pro more. The dm6 is a little more U shaped. You will find more likely a sidegrade on dm6. It can match better your liking, but you can also be disappointed. HBB actually says that dm6 looks very much with dmg with better Bass. I think it would be a sweet spot for me. But having p4 pro and DMG's it makes absolutely no sense to spend more money on another iem, for me. I asked directly to him if the dm6 worh the upgrade, and he said to be in peace.


Exactly  my situation  so I'm holding  tight
Oriolus mk2 recommended  to me as total 
Performance upgrade  but much more expensive  ranked class  A in Crinacles  list of IEMs and 7th in another list


----------



## galangerz

ScottPilgrim said:


> I'm not seeing pre order sales but fingers crossed for these two, man.
> 
> 
> Edit : also really not trying to be rude here, but HBB got laughed off by a lot of experienced audiophiles simply because his preference for bloated midbass. He has improved over the years but I would pick Crinacle as a more credible reviewer than HBB as Crinacle seems to have a LOT more experience with audio gears than HBB. not trying to start a fire here, sorry.



how about sound preferences? if someone relates and shares taste with HBB, or any other reviewer for that fact, shouldn't they pay more attention to their advice? there are those who focus a lot on specs and those who just enjoy the music. of course, each person has their own sweet spot between the two. just because my iems doesnt rank the highest on crinacles list doesnt change the fact that they mean the world to me


----------



## antdroid (Oct 24, 2018)

drbluenewmexico said:


> I think so but customer  service chat implied  it was now site wide policy
> I got there through link on BM6 thread on headfI11 11 pre-sale





paulindss said:


> One time gearbest asked my documents for verification. I didn't had any problem. Sesrched on internet and it seemed like a normal practice of them.



I'd rather shop at Penon Audio or somewhere else if they wanted a photocopy of my Drivers License and my Credit Card statement. That's serious stuff to be throwing around to random people on the internet. Penon has always been great and incredibly fast shipping. Even send personalized Christmas cards!

Or pay the extra few bucks and get it on Amazon.


----------



## antdroid (Oct 24, 2018)

paulindss said:


> The tenhz p4 seals so well in my ear thay they hurt my ear canal. Using the smallest eartips possible. They seal everything and the fit is almost like a CIEM. Impossible something seal more than this. They are incredibly sensitive. Actually hard to find a volume. The flatness can make the dynamics worse ? It seem like this is happening, I would love to try them balanced. Lot of folks say that they sound better in balanced. In the future i want to get a es100 bt to try that.
> 
> unfortunately i only have my s8 as source by now, my fiio is gone. The s8 is very flat, revealing but it's not the lushier, dinamic, and musical source. P4: The bass is indeed tight and present. Not exactly soft and not exactly Excellent at air and rumble. Details are good. The highs seem natural, excellent for me, better than ever. Sparkly and anywhere harsh. Did a little AB with my tin audios yesterday. And i can say that the tins are a step below at absolutely everything for me. The tehnz atacks way harder, thicker and clearer for me. I would speculate a flat signature with no peaks or valleys. A emphasis in early mids and good extension at both ends. P4 in two words. Thick and clear.
> 
> The sense of stage and air coud be better. They aren't claustrophobic at all. But my dmg's seem more airy. But also thinner... Look forward to see what others think of the airyness of the stage and dynamics. My reference of neutral untill now was t2s and re400s. They are closer to re400s that has a smaller stage compared to t2s, the hifimans also have a very good extension at bass, (a treat) and have emphasis on mids. The tin sound very thin compared to both, but seem much more airy. I rate the p4 pro much higher than both, imaging is better than anything i tried. I pick details, defects, artefacts and the harmonical elements of the music, bass, percussion much easier.



The first thing I noticed when I put on the P4 Pro was how freakin crazy the seal was. I actually hated it - mostly because I finally got to them after a late day at work and I was eating a quick dinner while listening to them. The seal was so tight that every time I bit or chewed, my music would be interrupted. I also couldnt hear anything as I was prepping to bake a dessert for my fiancee with them on and she came behind me and tapped me in the shoulder and it scared the heck out of me. lol.

Anyway, that was with the stock tips. Dont have that issue with the spinfits, while still getting good seal.



ScottPilgrim said:


> Edit : also really not trying to be rude here, but HBB got laughed off by a lot of experienced audiophiles simply because his preference for bloated midbass. He has improved over the years but I would pick Crinacle as a more credible reviewer than HBB as Crinacle seems to have a LOT more experience with audio gears than HBB. not trying to start a fire here, sorry.



Crinacle may have more experience with very high end audio (from his list) but a lot of the stuff he's posted is way beyond the budget of most people. HBB's reviews have improved a lot. I actually didn't think I'd enjoy his reviews based on his early stuff, but I've come to really really like his videos and his real honest opinions on IEMs. I am not even close to basshead or like mid-bass humps, but I agree with his reviews most of the time -- of the ones I've spent a good amount of time listening. Plus the stuff he reviews is down to earth and within the budget of most people. And it compares IEMs to other IEMs within the same target price and audience. Crinacle's list is very good at what it is - but it doesnt factor in PRICE into the equation and for 98% of people out there, money matters.

My 2 cents.

tl;dr

both reviewers are good at what their mission statement is and both add high value to the community.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 24, 2018)

Kenneth Galang said:


> how about sound preferences? if someone relates and shares taste with HBB, or any other reviewer for that fact, shouldn't they pay more attention to their advice? there are those who focus a lot on specs and those who just enjoy the music. of course, each person has their own sweet spot between the two. just because my iems doesnt rank the highest on crinacles list doesnt change the fact that they mean the world to me



HBB makes clear what he likes and showed a lot of fancy products. Daps, earphones, etc. He is transparent and if someone look to read between the lines you can get a very faithfull source of opinion. He has tried lots of iems lately and the views so far are spot on with what is talked here. It is a valueble work. If in a year he find a upgrade of dm6, i will trust 100% on his toughts, he is talking directly to us reaching for CxB and without bull ***. No one has a so direct comunication with a LOT of fancy products at hands to compare directly and experience to tell us immortals in the third world what is the next real bang for the buck.


----------



## Carlsan

Take every reviewer with a grain of salt. No-one else hears the same as you, and I am sure that both reviewers mentioned above would probably agree. 
I respect both for what they do, but often disagree with specific reviews. 

My advice is if you find a reviewer that hears things the way you do, or mostly anyway, then read or listen to his/her recommendations. 
Cheers.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Oct 24, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Crinacle may have more experience with very high end audio (from his list) but a lot of the stuff he's posted is way beyond the budget of most people. HBB's reviews have improved a lot. I actually didn't think I'd enjoy his reviews based on his early stuff, but I've come to really really like his videos and his real honest opinions on IEMs. I am not even close to basshead or like mid-bass humps, but I agree with his reviews most of the time -- of the ones I've spent a good amount of time listening. Plus the stuff he reviews is down to earth and within the budget of most people. And it compares IEMs to other IEMs within the same target price and audience. Crinacle's list is very good at what it is - but it doesnt factor in PRICE into the equation and for 98% of people out there, money matters.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding my point, I have been one of HBB'S earliest yt subscribers. His evolution has been phenomenal and I truly respect his honesty at times, especially his brutally honest opinion on that 1200$ player. But guys, my point wasn't trashing someone's preferences. I don't like ETYs, and a lot of elitists do. My point is that when you gain experience with a lot more gears, I feel that you have a better sense of distinguishing between summit-fi tier, mid-fi tier and low end. That way the subjectivity obviously gets alleviated , even a little bit .

Again, I have massive respect for HBB's knowledge on car audio and his prior experiences with audio. I obviously am not that much of an experienced audiophile, but I am just cautious for my purchases, because I prefer to buy things that would remain in my ears for at least a year. Simply a personal preference guys. Again, didn't really want to start a wild fire around here. Just my 2c, hehe.

Also, HBB's recommendations are absolutely spot on at times, at least with my preferences. Bought the Fiio F9s and was on a honeymoon vacation for a year, just needed to tame that 8k peak down.


----------



## antdroid

ScottPilgrim said:


> Thank you for understanding my point, I have been one of HBB'S earliest yt subscribers. His evolution has been phenomenal and I truly respect his honesty at times, especially his brutally honest opinion on that 1200$ player. But guys, my point wasn't trashing someone's preferences. I don't like ETYs, and a lot of elitists do. My point is that when you gain experience with a lot more gears, I feel that you have a better sense of distinguishing between summit-fi tier, mid-fi tier and low end. That way the subjectivity obviously gets alleviated , even a little bit .
> 
> Again, I have massive respect for HBB's knowledge on car audio and his prior experiences with audio. I obviously am not that much of an experienced audiophile, but I am just cautious for my purchases, because I prefer to buy things that would remain in my ears for at least a year. Simply a personal preference guys. Again, didn't really want to start a wild fire around here. Just my 2c, hehe.
> 
> Also, HBB's recommendations are absolutely spot on at times, at least with my preferences. Bought the Fiio F9s and was on a honeymoon vacation for a year, just needed to tame that 8k peak down.



Yea you definitely need to take every review with a grain of salt. It helps if you know what YOU like first, and then read through other people's reviews on items you at least know of and see if there's commonalities in preferences. Then from there you can make better decisions. If you don't have a base to start from, then reading MANY reviews will get you a better understanding of a broader set of ears. I started writing reviews recently and I always post my disclaimers and very key to point out what music you listen to and your own preferences so others can understand where you're coming from. 

This applies to every review - just like food and drinks. Some people like beer, some don't. Some like coffee, some LOVE it. Others just have poor taste buds.... JUST KIDDING.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ScottPilgrim said:


> Thank you for understanding my point, I have been one of HBB'S earliest yt subscribers. His evolution has been phenomenal and I truly respect his honesty at times, especially his brutally honest opinion on that 1200$ player. But guys, my point wasn't trashing someone's preferences. I don't like ETYs, and a lot of elitists do. My point is that when you gain experience with a lot more gears, I feel that you have a better sense of distinguishing between summit-fi tier, mid-fi tier and low end. That way the subjectivity obviously gets alleviated , even a little bit .
> 
> Again, I have massive respect for HBB's knowledge on car audio and his prior experiences with audio. I obviously am not that much of an experienced audiophile, but I am just cautious for my purchases, because I prefer to buy things that would remain in my ears for at least a year. Simply a personal preference guys. Again, didn't really want to start a wild fire around here. Just my 2c, hehe.



I took no offense. 
This is gear.
I am a music lover. The gear is just a vehicle to get me where I wanna go.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 24, 2018)

Quick impressions on the DM6.
They sound like dog crap out of the box, pure horse manure. Ran pink noise high volume for 24 hours......and they are a must buy.
Bass sounds like a dynamic, sound stage is wide, and all the micro details are there.
A steal for 200 bucks.
Much love to hawaiibadboy, he has helped me make some incredible purchases. Very very happy with everything he has rec'd.
Sony NW-ZX300
Dm6
AD01


----------



## vault108

Here's my DM6 stuck at custom. I shouldn't have ordered it before the Chinese holidays.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dang. Just got a MD update on the TenHz P4. Seems to be an unexpected delay. Nice.


----------



## antdroid

*HAZARDOUS MATERIAL WARNING!!!
*
I just read the box on the P4 Pro. If I become a toxic avenger, ninja turtle, or some sort of deformed mutant, you will know why.



 

Pu = Plutonium.

The radioactive reactor element in a nuke.

Goodbye my friends.


----------



## Kitechaser

For everyone getting their DM6's burn them in. Pink noise for at least 48 hours.
Don't try to peak before they are done.
Wait, and let yourself be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ericp10

Amazon got me money back on the DMG without making me have to pay to send them back. Nice sound, but quality is crap. I don't think I got two weeks of sound out of it before the right driver quit. I see I'm not the only one here with that problem. Sold my FH5, still have my LZA5. So far so good. Go too are the IT04, N5005, U12, FX850, ME.1 and Z5.


----------



## Dsnuts

Kitechaser said:


> For everyone getting their DM6's burn them in. Pink noise for at least 48 hours.
> Don't try to peak before they are done.
> Wait, and let yourself be pleasantly surprised.



I am waiting for the one guy to chime in here. " BAs don't need burn in!" Of course they don't. Why would BAs need burn in.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 24, 2018)

ericp10 said:


> Amazon got me money back on the DMG without making me have to pay to send them back. Nice sound, but quality is crap. I don't think I got two weeks of sound out of it before the right driver quit. I see I'm not the only one here with that problem. Sold my FH5, still have my LZA5. So far so good. Go too are the IT04, N5005, U12, FX850, ME.1 and Z5.


Can you compare FH5, IT04, and DMG?  I want to get more opinions on them.  Dsnuts gave his.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I am waiting for the one guy to chime in here. " BAs don't need burn in!" Of course they don't. Why would BAs need burn in.


Don't care what they say. I am saying it first hand, they sounded like 2 dollar iems out of the box. And I was scrambling to try to get my money back.
Then thought what the hell, until my return gets processed, I might as well try to listen to em.
Couldn't do more than 10 mins, and as a last ditch effort, ran pink noise through them, not expecting much to be honest.
24 hours later, these are the iems I heard about in all the reviews.
Now let's see if these last, and hopefully I dont get the crappy China quality curse.
But so far 2 thumbs up.
By the way, these probably still have ways to go as far as burning in, and I am looking forward to seeing how the sound matures.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 24, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> Don't care what they say. I am saying it first hand, they sounded like 2 dollar iems out of the box. And I was scrambling to try to get my money back.
> Then thought what the hell, until my return gets processed, I might as well try to listen to em.
> Couldn't do more than 10 mins, and as a last ditch effort, ran pink noise through them, not expecting much to be honest.
> 24 hours later, these are the iems I heard about in all the reviews.
> ...


Although it's really convincing that the transducer burned in, but it's really psychological.  Our senses are tied to our brain which changes and adapts.  It would seem like the sound changed on something, but perception can change as well.  Human perception is conditional.  It has quite of bit of influence on how things are heard, and most times we don't notice it, or make aware of it.  It's easier to believe that we hear objectively, but saying we hear subjectively has much greater meaning than you might expect.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> I am waiting for the one guy to chime in here. " BAs don't need burn in!" Of course they don't. Why would BAs need burn in.



i also thought the same, until i had the B5+. that thing out of the box sounded harsh and choked on the treble. now it's not a problem at all


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 24, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Although it's really convincing that the transducer burned in, but it's really psychological.  Our senses are tied to our brain which changes and adapts.  It would seem like the sound changed on something, but perception can change as well.  Human perception is conditional.


If you are talking about brain burn in, i listened to these no more than 10 minutes, 5 to be honest. And i almost had to hold back the contents of my stomach.
I then listened to them 24 hours later, and the difference was not night and day, but earth and another galaxy.
So brain burn in and my perception is out.
And if you think I am exaggerating, I am not.
The DM6 out of the box sounded like it was under water, 50 feet down.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 24, 2018)

@Kitechaser I believe you. You must be new to this thread. I have been telling people from the beginning how important burn in is on their earphones. Including BAs. I always get that one know it all dude that comes in this thread. Telling me how pointless burn in is. 

Some earphones need zero burn in. My Andro S sounded great out of the box. Cheaper earphones not so much. However you best believe they will make sure each BAs in my Andros have optimum sound before they ship. On a $200 Chifi earphone. Zero burn in from the factory. I am willing to bet on this.


----------



## SilverEars

Kitechaser said:


> If you are talking about brain burn in, i listened to these no more than 10 minutes, 5 to be honest. And i almost had to hold back the contents of my stomach.
> I then listened to them 24 hours later, and the difference was not night and day, but earth and another galaxy.
> So brain burn in and my perception is out.
> And if you think I am exaggerating, I am not.
> The DM6 out of the box sounded like it was under water, 50 feet down.


I'm not saying that you are lying or crazy.  Just suggesting that our hearing is not objective.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Oct 25, 2018)

Here's an interesting experiment that I just tried, because of a PM, asking how my LZ A4 earphone compares to my NiceHCK EBX earbud.
.
Since they've both got MMCX connectors, I've currently got an EBX (donut foam over full foam) in my left ear, and an A4 (Grey Nozzle, Red Back) in my right ear (it's the Left earphone, since it's more comfortable to switch them, when worn over-the-ear).
.
I've listened to them connected to the Balanced output on my Walnut F1 Amp, with input from a FiiO Taishan D03K (Cirrus 4344) DAC, being driven by the TOSLINK output of my Roku 4 Net Streamer (streaming music from the Internet) - and to the Balanced output on my Onkyo DP-X1 DAP (playing FLAC files of my CD rips).
.
_*Surprise*_ - The EBX goes as low in the Bass, but doesn't have quite as much impact, since it's not sealed in my ear, like the A4.
The EBX does seem to be more efficient (louder), and it may have a bit more Midrange.
So, the whole sound image is shifted a bit to my left, since the EBX has a bigger, more open Sound Stage, and the A4 is a bit more in-your-head sounding.
.
Other than that, they sound very similar.  (NOTE: My hearing only goes out to about 13.5-KHz, so I'm not hearing any differences in high frequency peaks.)

*EDIT:
Just realized that I had switched from the Grey Nozzles to the Black Nozzles - so the EBX really does have more Midrange (above 1.5-KHz).
Using the Green or Blue Nozzles, might even up the levels between the  A4 and the EBX.*


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> @Kitechaser I believe you. You must be new to this thread. I have been telling people from the beginning how important burn in is on their earphones. Including BAs. I always get that one know it all dude that comes in this thread. Telling me how pointless burn in is.
> 
> Some earphones need zero burn in. My Andro S sounded great out of the box. Cheaper earphones not so much. However you best believe they will make sure each BAs in my Andros have optimum sound before they ship. On a $200 Chifi earphone. Zero burn in from the factory. I am willing to bet on this.


I don't get why people have such a hard time accepting it, and why its such a touchy subject.
I just purchased an RHA CL2 Planar, and the same thing happened, but not to such an extreme end as the DM6.
These iems break in physically, and electrically. Its not magic, just basic physics.


----------



## Libertad

my Victor MX10s were lifeless out the box and are much more musical now but thats just my $0.02.


----------



## DannyBai

I went crazy bought the BQEYZ kb1, kc2 and bq3. All fantastic sounding earphones but bq3 are balls out. I bet it would give the dmg a run for its money at not even half the price.


----------



## Toshu

Libertad said:


> my Victor MX10s were lifeless out the box and are much more musical now but thats just my $0.02.


So what's the best way to burn in new iems as well as headphones??
I just got a the MD Sennheiser 6xx headphones and am waiting on the DMGs to arrive....


----------



## Kitechaser

Toshu said:


> So what's the best way to burn in new iems as well as headphones??
> I just got a the MD Sennheiser 6xx headphones and am waiting on the DMGs to arrive....


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/


----------



## crinacle (Oct 25, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> I don't get why people have such a hard time accepting it, and why its such a touchy subject.
> I just purchased an RHA CL2 Planar, and the same thing happened, but not to such an extreme end as the DM6.
> These iems break in physically, and electrically. Its not magic, just basic physics.



Nobody is saying that the drivers wouldn't change after some run-in time. To answer your question on why that is the part that is hard to accept, the real argument is whether or not the changes are within the threshold of hearing because in the context of balanced armatures (and arguably dynamic drivers as well), the changes are so little that one shouldn't even consider them at all.

As for why it is touchy, we can ask ourselves why burn-in (amongst the believers) is overwhelmingly regarded as a positive thing. If there is a change in the drivers, shouldn't it be natural that there will be just as many people hating the post-burn-in sound as there are people liking it? You realise all of a sudden we start getting into rather "aggressive" territory, even if the line of questioning I have isn't inherently so. I'm not trying to start a debate here, I'm saying that instead of hyper-focusing on a single aspect there should be a consideration of every other possibility that explains the phenomenon that you're observing. Don't shoehorn yourself into a single, small corner of the big picture.


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> I don't get why people have such a hard time accepting it, and why its such a touchy subject.
> I just purchased an RHA CL2 Planar, and the same thing happened, but not to such an extreme end as the DM6.
> These iems break in physically, and electrically. Its not magic, just basic physics.


@Kitechaser I’m with you on the DM6.  I thought they sounded dull out of the box, with not much clarity, single ended or balanced.  They’ve gotten better.  Right at the precipice, still searching for just a smidgen more. My other only BA iem (Campfire Comets) also sounded a bit lacking of clarity when I got them, now they are very resolving.  People can think whatever they want.


----------



## Kitechaser

crinacle said:


> Nobody is saying that the drivers wouldn't change after some run-in time. To answer your question on why that is the part that is hard to accept, the real argument is whether or not the changes are within the threshold of hearing because in the context of balanced armatures (and arguably dynamic drivers as well), the changes are so little that one shouldn't even consider them at all.
> 
> As for why it is touchy, we can ask ourselves why burn-in (amongst the believers) is overwhelmingly regarded as a positive thing. If there is a change in the drivers, shouldn't it be natural that there will be just as many people hating the post-burn-in sound as there are people liking it? You realise all of a sudden we start getting into rather "aggressive" territory, even if the line of questioning I have isn't inherently so. I'm not trying to start a debate here, I'm saying that instead of hyper-focusing on a single aspect there should be a consideration of every other possibility that explains the phenomenon that you're observing. Don't shoehorn yourself into a single, small corner of the big picture.


Your car needs a break in period too. The engine performs better after the first 3000 miles. Why doesn't it go the other way, and why don't cars after the first 3000 miles, start huffing and puffing, and blow up in your face. 
All mechanical and electrical components get better with burn in, from your computer to your TV, to Electrical PLC panels. This phenomenon is not just IEM related.


----------



## crinacle

Kitechaser said:


> Your car needs a break in period too. The engine performs better after the first 3000 miles. Why doesn't it go the other way, and why don't cars after the first 3000 miles, start huffing and puffing, and blow up in your face.
> All mechanical and electrical components get better with burn in, from your computer to your TV, to Electrical PLC panels. This phenomenon is not just IEM related.



False equivalence. The comparison between a tiny earphone and a car is not the same.

I'm not trying to argue with you about burn-in. I'm telling you to consider other possibilities. So stop trying to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 25, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> @Kitechaser I’m with you on the DM6.  I thought they sounded dull out of the box, with not much clarity, single ended or balanced.  They’ve gotten better.  Right at the precipice, still searching for just a smidgen more. My other only BA iem (Campfire Comets) also sounded a bit lacking of clarity when I got them, now they are very resolving.  People can think whatever they want.


Not gonna argue anymore, lest this thread turns into a flame war 
How long have you been using it for? The DM6 I mean.


----------



## Kitechaser

crinacle said:


> False equivalence. The comparison between a tiny earphone and a car is not the same.


Both have a mechanical and electrical action.


----------



## Kitechaser

The DM6 is a beast. Great rec


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Kitechaser said:


> The DM6 is a beast. Great rec



I love mine.
Folks will disagree. I just saw Zeos say the FiiO FH5 sounded more open than open back headphones and laughed...then watched one of my rants and realized I am _THAT_ guy sometimes... and the dude in here I dislike is _THAT_ guy too. I don't wanna be a dude that forgets about the music like they clearly have.

I will try harder, I will do better.

Dear Music,
Save me....from being_ THAT_ guy!


----------



## Kitechaser

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I love mine.
> Folks will disagree. I just saw Zeos say the FiiO FH5 sounded more open than open back headphones and laughed...then watched one of my rants and realized I am _THAT_ guy sometimes... and the dude in here I dislike is _THAT_ guy too. I don't wanna be a dude that forgets about the music like they clearly have.
> 
> I will try harder, I will do better.
> ...


Do you know how many people are gonna have a top notch Christmas because of you? You didn't put your rep on the line for another audio 64 (bazillion drivers in every ear) edition, you went to bat for a cheapo Chinese iem that most people here had never even heard of, and can actually afford.
I love your work, and your videos.
And for all this back and forth on this website about music equipment, I rarely ever hear people talk about the music they are actually listening to.
Tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Thank you man. Kindness is a thing I get on YT cuz I block 400 people (383 exactly) but on here rare.
So thanks. I gotta be nicer and give some ying with the yang to keep balance in my mind and in my life.

Thanks. I helped derail the thread a bit so to members and non members my apologies.
I am going to listen to some music and relax. Then make kids cry......cuz Halloween


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> Not gonna argue anymore, lest this thread turns into a flame war
> How long have you been using it for? The DM6 I mean.


Two weeks.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 25, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> Two weeks.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/

Try this. I am running this on both my DM6 and CL2 planar.
This might help to get that last bit out of the DM6 for you.
I am playing these high volume on the DM6.
Edit: I am at least 30% above normal listening volume.


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/
> 
> Try this. I am running this on both my DM6 and CL2 planar.
> This might help to get that last bit out of the DM6 for you.
> ...


Thanks, I’ll check that out!


----------



## Zerohour88 (Oct 25, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> Here's an interesting experiment that I just tried, because of a PM, asking how my LZ A4 earphone compares to my NiceHCK EBX earbud.
> .
> Since they've both got MMCX connectors, I've currently got an EBX (donut foam over full foam) in my left ear, and an A4 (Grey Nozzle, Red Back) in my right ear (it's the Left earphone, since it's more comfortable to switch them, when worn over-the-ear).
> .
> ...



 Not making me want the EBX any less, and with the 11.11 discount, I don't think there's any contender at $80 for the EBX (I still have no idea if the K's 300 Samsara is a better deal at $100)



DannyBai said:


> I went crazy bought the BQEYZ kb1, kc2 and bq3. All fantastic sounding earphones but bq3 are balls out. I bet it would give the dmg a run for its money at not even half the price.



every time I think of the KC2, I keep being reminded of the Fidue Virgo, lol. Still no review on the BQ3 sadly, despite most impressions being really positive so far.


----------



## ldo77

Kitechaser said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/
> 
> Try this. I am running this on both my DM6 and CL2 planar.
> This might help to get that last bit out of the DM6 for you.
> ...


Thanks again. I always wonder what music I should listen for burning


----------



## paulindss (Oct 25, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Thank you man. Kindness is a thing I get on YT cuz I block 400 people (383 exactly) but on here rare.
> So thanks. I gotta be nicer and give some ying with the yang to keep balance in my mind and in my life.
> 
> Thanks. I helped derail the thread a bit so to members and non members my apologies.
> I am going to listen to some music and relax. Then make kids cry......cuz Halloween



Hey dude, you have no interest in trying the big balls Nicehck NK10 ? You would be able to get a sample easily. Dsnuts rate them highly, the user feedback on Ali is awesome and something tells me that these could be a step above of what you got your hands in chi fi untill now. Maybe. Masdrop plus also comes to my mind.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

A bit of a warning about higher volume burn in. This is based on my own experience. I am certain I killed my LZ A5 due to higher volume burn in. I would set volumes at moderate medium levels for burn in on BAs. It will do the same as a louder volume burn, minus the chance of killing your BAs.

Dynamics however is different. Blast away. More agressive burn is sometimes necessary. I would use Drum n Bass for dynamics. Not colored noise. Never ever had a dynamic fail due to moderate higher volume burn in.

What I say about burn in is not by any means cardinal rule. If it helps your phones sound better that is great. Don't believe in it ? No worries. It is all good.


----------



## hemipowered007

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Thank you man. Kindness is a thing I get on YT cuz I block 400 people (383 exactly) but on here rare.
> So thanks. I gotta be nicer and give some ying with the yang to keep balance in my mind and in my life.
> 
> Thanks. I helped derail the thread a bit so to members and non members my apologies.
> I am going to listen to some music and relax. Then make kids cry......cuz Halloween



I'll just ask, how does the dm6 sit against the king dynamic ex1000? Different sig and tech I know, just wondering if you thought they had their own place in a collection.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DannyBai said:


> I went crazy bought the BQEYZ kb1, kc2 and bq3. All fantastic sounding earphones but bq3 are balls out. I bet it would give the dmg a run for its money at not even half the price.


which are best sound Danny??


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

For those who missed it. Here is your chance to nab a DMG for $115 on MD. Drop is live and it looks like they have them in stock ready to ship. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dmg-iem


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet they will have a drop on the DM6 soon as well.


----------



## ericp10

SilverEars said:


> Can you compare FH5, IT04, and DMG?  I want to get more opinions on them.  Dsnuts gave his.



I didn't have an operating DMG long enough to give a reliable critique of it. As for the FH5, I thought the mids (quite forward) and the bass were very good, but not a really refined sound. The IT04 is refined to my ears and on a completely different level (or two) from the other two earphones. It would be apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## ZenoJin

hmm.... i just got DM6, tried comparing it NiceHCK NK10. idk how to explain sound o-o so please forgive me. using REOL - 404 not found, the at the start i can already here the difference between both of them. DM6 have more bass(maybe just a bit) and treble than NiceHCK NK10 where as NiceHCK NK10 have more mids. 
The mids of DM6 is good but by comparing to NiceHCK NK10 it feels a bit recessed, but instead you gain more clarity in DM6 than NiceHCK NK10 due to better trebles. 

Either way both of them are very good iems.


----------



## Dsnuts

NK10 has moderate extension for treble and bass so it will be a bit more focused on sound layering and mid section so this makes sense. The spacious mids of the NK10 is what makes them sound nice. Not so much the bass or the treble end. Which in my review I pointed out seems to go with the mids more than the other way around.


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> which are best sound Danny??


BQ3 for me. Knowing the music you listen to, I’d say you would dig those too. KC2 is the most balanced and brightest and I can hear why they are well received. KB1 is the baby version of the BQ3. KC2 and BQ3 are big earphones but I have better success with fit with the BQ3.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks for your recommendation DannyBai and for remembering me and my tastes in music!  i was able to pick one up on Amazon
so looking forward to hearing this!  its a unique driver configuration among the avalanche of Chinese earphones raining down on us
for the holidaze!!!! and at a very reasonable price.  any tips re tips, cables etc for these???


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DannyBai said:


> BQ3 for me. Knowing the music you listen to, I’d say you would dig those too. KC2 is the most balanced and brightest and I can hear why they are well received. KB1 is the baby version of the BQ3. KC2 and BQ3 are big earphones but I have better success with fit with the BQ3.


see previous post DannyBoi!


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> Thanks for your recommendation DannyBai and for remembering me and my tastes in music!  i was able to pick one up on Amazon
> so looking forward to hearing this!  its a unique driver configuration among the avalanche of Chinese earphones raining down on us
> for the holidaze!!!! and at a very reasonable price.  any tips re tips, cables etc for these???


Awesome drblue! I hope I don’t  steer you wrong. I’d love to know what you think when you get them. I hope you chose the blue one
I settled on the whirlwind tips or one with a wide nozzle sounds best. I use one of those 8 core nicehck cables donuts links often.


----------



## Toshu

for those of you who already have the DMG, what tips are you using??
I have read a bunch of comments that the included tips are not that good.
My DMG is coming from Massdrop next week.


----------



## HungryPanda

BQ3 for the win. That is my rec


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

Toshu said:


> for those of you who already have the DMG, what tips are you using??
> I have read a bunch of comments that the included tips are not that good.
> My DMG is coming from Massdrop next week.



I am using a my Sony MH1c tips which is an offshoot of the Sony hybrids. It is narrower nozzle by design and with gold filters. I feel a longer sitting narrower tip helps focus the sound especially the bass end more so. I would try the tips you have in hand first.  I can recommend some Spin fit models that are identical to my Sony MH1c in design.

I just realized I have not actually tried Sony hybrids. Those might work just as good. Will try it tonight when I get home and report back.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

DannyBai said:


> Awesome drblue! I hope I don’t  steer you wrong. I’d love to know what you think when you get them. I hope you chose the blue one
> I settled on the whirlwind tips or one with a wide nozzle sounds best. I use one of those 8 core nicehck cables donuts links often.


Yes I got the blue one with no mic!  Thanks for the tip tip! 
Is there anyway  to get the 8 core nnicehckcnicehcknnicehckcnicehck cable  without  going through aliexpress?  I refuse to give them copies of my drivers  license and credit  card statement  to accept  my card after they just sold me something -DMG - successfully two wees ago!


----------



## Kitechaser

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes I got the blue one with no mic!  Thanks for the tip tip!
> Is there anyway  to get the 8 core nnicehckcnicehcknnicehckcnicehck cable  without  going through aliexpress?  I refuse to give them copies of my drivers  license and credit  card statement  to accept  my card after they just sold me something -DMG - successfully two wees ago!


Can't you just PayPal it?


----------



## DannyBai

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes I got the blue one with no mic!  Thanks for the tip tip!
> Is there anyway  to get the 8 core nnicehckcnicehcknnicehckcnicehck cable  without  going through aliexpress?  I refuse to give them copies of my drivers  license and credit  card statement  to accept  my card after they just sold me something -DMG - successfully two wees ago!


If you shop at the forbidden store, you can PayPal it or this is the exact cable I am using but costs more through amazon. 

Detachable Earphone Cable **** 8 core Upgraded Silver Plated Earbuds Replacement Cable 3.5mm bass Headphone Cable 2 Pin 0.78mm IEM Cable Android for KZ ES4 ZS5 ZS6 ZSR ZST ZS10 ZS3(Silver-2P3.5) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4DKHH1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_-SH0BbZH27SH5


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

DannyBai said:


> If you shop at the *forbidden* store, you can PayPal it or this is the exact cable I am using but costs more through amazon.
> 
> Detachable Earphone Cable **** 8 core Upgraded Silver Plated Earbuds Replacement Cable 3.5mm bass Headphone Cable 2 Pin 0.78mm IEM Cable Android for KZ ES4 ZS5 ZS6 ZSR ZST ZS10 ZS3(Silver-2P3.5) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4DKHH1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_-SH0BbZH27SH5





Forbidden! Somebody say Forbidden!!?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

So I have been tip rolling a bit more on the DMG tonight and it seems to me standard wider bored tips don't mesh well with the DMG. For my ears at least I have settled on the Sony MH1C tips.. From these earphones. Sony MH1c



Headfi vets know this earphone. I still own my pair. A discovery from years past. It is the tips of these that I only wish I could just buy somewhere but these are very rare to find. The only way to get these tips is if you can buy one of these earphones. In any case. What makes the tips from these earphones stand out is that they are not your garden variety Sony Hybrids. These sit longer on the nozzle than the Sony hybrids and this makes a world of difference. The material or silicone they use on these are rubbery and seal better in the ear than anything else I own.

My other go to earphone tips are the Spiral Dots, UE, and Symbio tips. You can buy these tips easily enough but not so much the MH1C tips. That is until now.

I posted about these a while ago but I thought I would post this here again. These are the Spinfit CP145






So what separates these tips from your included tips. These sit longer on the nozzle. In fact I don't think I own a tip that actually sits longer on the nozzle. These come extremely close to the MH1c tips. Next time you guys are looking for a great tip to use on your phones especially the DMGs. Try these tips. Worth your $12 on Amazon to try a set. Good proper tips do make a difference.   By the way make sure you try this particular CP145s. You can try the other model spin fits but.. These, these are special.  The results of these tips. Deeper, cleaner better precision from Treble to bass. Again this is just my opinion but wider bored tips seems to exaggerate the treble bloating out the bass thinning the mids. Not real focused. Of course your results may vary since we all have different shaped ears.  Again this is only on the DMGs.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 25, 2018)

crinacle said:


> As for why it is touchy, we can ask ourselves why burn-in (amongst the believers) is overwhelmingly regarded as a positive thing. *If there is a change in the drivers, shouldn't it be natural that there will be just as many people hating the post-burn-in sound as there are people liking it?* You realise all of a sudden we start getting into rather "aggressive" territory, even if the line of questioning I have isn't inherently so. I'm not trying to start a debate here, I'm saying that instead of hyper-focusing on a single aspect there should be a consideration of every other possibility that explains the phenomenon that you're observing. Don't shoehorn yourself into a single, small corner of the big picture.


Please ignore my rambling if it's coming off as an annoyance.

Above statement quite an interesting point.  Why should burn-in always result in better perceived sound?  One thing I would point out that has some relationship in regards to our brain and hearing senses.  For example, when you use noise canceling headphones and take them off in the airplane, you hear tons of noise (There's actually 80 dB of noise!). In which you rightfully should.  If not, your ears adjusts and get used to the noise due to your brain's adjustment or filtering.  My point is that your brain is involved in perception, or what we sense wouldn't be perception at all.  Just throwing this out there for thought.

Another point in regards to how objective our hearing is.  When you compare two contrasting headphones when ear gets used to on signature and try on another, your perception gets thrown off due to ear's adjustment of signature.  Our perception is not objective.

I just find that is important for us to be aware of the human side of things.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 26, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Please ignore my rambling if it's coming off as an annoyance.
> 
> Above statement quite an interesting point.  Why should burn-in always result in better perceived sound?  One thing I would point out that has some relationship in regards to our brain and hearing senses.  For example, when you use noise canceling headphones and take them off in the airplane, you hear tons of noise (There's actually 80 dB of noise!). In which you rightfully should.  If not, your ears adjusts and get used to the noise due to your brain's adjustment or filtering.  My point is that your brain is involved in perception, or what we sense wouldn't be perception at all.  Just throwing this out there for thought.


Here is a quick rundown of manufacturer burn in r&d process. This can take years to finish, and explains why after burn in the sound almost always gets better.

https://www.edn.com/design/test-and...eening-improves-electronic-design-reliability

https://www.edn.com/design/integrated-circuit-design/4435976/Burn-in-101

Quote amanand88keys

Any manufacturer worth their salt will test a prototype intensively before applying changes or putting it on the market. You don't just design a product and then go "sounds alright, let's sell it!". That simply never happens, unless you don't care about consistency, long-term reliability and your reputation. First you put the design through a (large) number of tests, which may later on also include extensive listening sessions for fine-tuning, and building several prototypes of the same generation to give them to individual testers that will use their own systems and report back with their findings. This is all very time consuming, which partially explains why you sometimes hear about new products that are in the making several years (!) before they hit the market. For the manufacturer it is therefore possible to gather actual, reliable knowledge about an eventual burn-in effect.
Edit:::: Burn in is not an unforeseen prey to the gods and hope it works effect. It is a planned, foreseeable and designed for normal process and is to be expected with all mechanical and electrical equipment.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2018)

Just for shiz and giggles. I figure I would poke a bit of fun at the high end cable forums. Lol. Subscribe fellas. Post your cheaper cables deals on here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/

Why not. I figure with aliexpress sales around the corner it will be a good place to find deals on cheaper nicer cables.


----------



## peter123 (Oct 26, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> Here is a quick rundown of manufacturer burn in r&d process. This can take years to finish, and explains why after burn in the sound almost always gets better.
> 
> https://www.edn.com/design/test-and...eening-improves-electronic-design-reliability
> 
> ...



I'd recommend that you move this kind of discussion to the sound science part of this forum. The reason for this? It's a highly debatable subject with very little facts and objective proof (pretty much like religion) and these kind of discussion tend to get threads off topic (like you're doing here imo) and many times closed.


In my experience there's about as many believers as there's none believers and the chance to convince either that they're wrong is microscopic, it pretty much always turns into a never ending loop that's quite tiresome to read.....


----------



## antdroid (Oct 26, 2018)

Decided to remove my post.


----------



## Dsnuts

People believe what they want to believe about burn in. For me at least I basically burn in everything I get. Some has an effect some don't. 

If the ritual of burning in an earphone gives you 1% satisfaction that there has been a 1% change in sound then it is worth it. If burn in doesn't do a darn thing than hey maybe you got a fully burned in earphone from the factory. 

Either way. It is not such a big deal. However to keep the thread in peace. Lets refrain from the burn in talk. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 26, 2018)

I realize I am at fault here too since I always talk about burn in. So I will try n be good about that kinda stuff.

Anyways onward and upward. We have 11/11 and black Friday to look forward too in the US at least. Big overblown sales days. I for one will be scouring the Alibaba for them deals. Will most certainly post about them here and the new cable thread. 

I can just see the high end cable buys rolling their eyes about now. Lolz!!


----------



## DBaldock9

Just looked, and saw that the Penon website has more than two dozen earphones in the $150 - $200 range. It doesn't look like they sell the LZ A4 any longer - so I'm wondering which of the models that they do have, comes closest to the sound of the A4 (Grey or Black Nozzle, Red Back)?

I'll also take recommendations for earphones that are available from other shops - like NiceHCK, AK Audio, and ToneKing.


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Oct 26, 2018)

…


----------



## Kitechaser

I just posted my experiences with the DM6 and it turned into a poo slinging fest. 
Will refrain from making any more references to it, as it clearly is a very touchy subject. 
My beliefs don't require other people to believe in what I believe in. Much love


----------



## antdroid

Toshu said:


> for those of you who already have the DMG, what tips are you using??
> I have read a bunch of comments that the included tips are not that good.
> My DMG is coming from Massdrop next week.



I use my own custom hybrid tips -- similar to Symbio W.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 26, 2018)

Some discoveries for me:

*Rose Mini6 (improved version):*
#1 Plugging in and out with the MMCX works now fine for me. No BA's dies! Improvement - check!
#2a Nozzle with additional metal tube - no idea, why they made this. My former tips don't fit anymore. It is now an in between diameter size. The tube from my left unit detached with the first trial putting a tip on it. Only glued. Improvement - no!
#2b Nozzle now without a mounted filter at the top end but open and inserted with a very flimsy loose type of meshwork. Likely only to prevent to get something in the IEM rather than a tuning filter - Improvement - no! Because, I do not get the sound quality I remember with the first version and that is really a pity. Don't get me wrong. It is not a bad listening at all but I don't get the WOW factor with the Mini6 anymore.

...But it is all relative (by such a big margin sometimes)…

...because I did a short comparison session with my 4 recent favorites, *Rose Mini6, Mini4, MT100 (Planar), Audbos P4* - starting at 7 p.m..
All of the mentioned sounded different in its balanced characteristics but all like angels to my ears with all a good amount of bass and all notes so unbelievable smooth. A pure joy.
I stopped listening and watched TV for two hours, than I started the second session of the day at 10 p.m. by using the same equipment.
And this is the next *discovery*...all sounded like almost completely different as compared to the earlier session of the same day. No forward bass anymore, not a smooth like angels heaven sound from all of than (but of course still good - very good).
This was quite a frightening finding to me. That you can hear such big differences with one earphone but at different times. I already recognized this effect earlier but not by this value.

Conclusion for me: Hardware (setting) remained very very likely  the same but the main factor of the difference was just me and my physiology and/or brain (mood, mind, memorization) or whatever...


----------



## paddyberger (Oct 26, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been tip rolling a bit more on the DMG tonight and it seems to me standard wider bored tips don't mesh well with the DMG. For my ears at least I have settled on the Sony MH1C tips.. From these earphones. Sony MH1c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve been using these tips too. They create a great seal. EDIT the Spinfits.


----------



## paulindss

All this talk about burn in, i TRIED to do burn in yesterday but i failed just like i always failed. Will try to do today but i keep listening to the iem's.

The tips that i am using with p4. Small, shaped like a U instead of an traditional
(   ), in my imagination the it working like an CIEM. I tried double flange with a super open hole(don't know the name) that seemed find but less comfortable. This one has a smaller hole but it's not small to the point of giving a bump in the bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey listening to them is burn in. Just let your music play when your not listening to them and it is all good. I am definitley looking forward to those. Don't know how long the MD delay will be.

You guys realize how good we have it now? A 4 BA earphone 3 years ago was $400-$500. Lol


----------



## Kitechaser

I am off to northern California working, and my DM6 is hooked up to my desktop playing pink noise. When I get home, itll be close to a 150 hours, and I'll be able to make critical listening impressions. 
Cannot wait


----------



## Dsnuts

Look forward to your take on them. I can't say I am not tempted to grab a pair since they will be on sale on 11/11. I am hoping MD will have them sooner than later.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> Look forward to your take on them. I can't say I am not tempted to grab a pair since they will be on sale on 11/11. I am hoping MD will have them sooner than later.


Will report back ASAP.


----------



## april435

paulindss said:


> ...but i keep listening to the iem's.


So how do you like them? Any weaknessess found yet?


----------



## chinmie

i only do special burn in time when it sounds unsatisfactory at first listen, so i put it away while it plays for a couple of hours, hoping it would change for the better. 

if i straight up like it from the start, then i just use it normally and let it burn naturally while listening.


----------



## paulindss

april435 said:


> So how do you like them? Any weaknessess found yet?



Don't respond well to EQ in Bass. The only thing.


----------



## hakuzen

paulindss said:


> Don't respond well to EQ in Bass. The only thing.


always you plan to boost any region with eq, don't forget to precut (every frequency) same amount of dB than you are going to boost.

i've made the test with audbos p4 (same drivers than tenhz p4 pro), precut -6dB, sub-bass boost of +6dB, and you get more sub-bass while not distorted.
the idea is to tame all frequencies except the "boosted" region, which remains at same level than before.
of course you need a player which supports precut; i'm using rockbox.


----------



## hakuzen

it's curious..many people say that analytical iems are boring. after some hours listening to audbos p4, playlist with diversity of music genres, i feel bored and tired of its warmth, and need a ration of crystalline toneking t4 (supposedly "bass anemic"). definitely, i much prefer t4 than p4. am i so weird?


----------



## aspire5550

paulindss said:


> All this talk about burn in, i TRIED to do burn in yesterday but i failed just like i always failed. Will try to do today but i keep listening to the iem's.
> 
> The tips that i am using with p4. Small, shaped like a U instead of an traditional
> (   ), in my imagination the it working like an CIEM. I tried double flange with a super open hole(don't know the name) that seemed find but less comfortable. This one has a smaller hole but it's not small to the point of giving a bump in the bass.


So you prefer this to the dmg?


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 26, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> it's curious..many people say that analytical iems are boring. after some hours listening to audbos p4, playlist with diversity of music genres, i feel bored and tired of its warmth, and need a ration of crystalline toneking t4 (supposedly "bass anemic"). definitely, i much prefer t4 than p4. am i so weird?


I love, I mean love the CL2 planar. It is so transparent, somewhat analytical, but I prefer it over any of the campfire audio offerings, and a slam dunk over the vega and the atlas.
So, NO, you are not the only one.
I wouldn't call the CL2 bass anemic though, it has the most responsive planar bass I have ever heard, but doesn't bleed into the mids at all.
Edit: bass is great, but if not done right, it is boring to listen to.


----------



## SciOC

FYI, since it was mentioned in this thread, the $153 presale for the dm6 was confirmed by bgvp to be fake.  

The seller is audio & video professional store. If you put the deposit in, don't pay the rest when it's due.  

On to my question.

Which one of these between the p4 and dm6 would have the closest signature to the CA Andromedas....  I really want to mess around with DSP and EQ to see how close I can replicate the sound of the Andromedas (just sold my pair of andros) for cheap.


----------



## paulindss

aspire5550 said:


> So you prefer this to the dmg?



I can't say that that because Dmg is growing on me also. Love both. The Dmg's can be a bass beast if you eq the bass, have awesome detail retrieval, sound Big and Perfectly controlled and coherent and are more comfortable on my ears. The thenz is analitycal and yet fun. I love both.


----------



## CactusPete23

SciOC said:


> FYI, since it was mentioned in this thread, the $153 presale for the dm6 was confirmed by bgvp to be fake.
> 
> The seller is audio & video professional store. If you put the deposit in, don't pay the rest when it's due.
> 
> ...


SO...  Of the remaining Aliexpress Sellers, who is safe or safest to buy BGVP DM6 from now?


----------



## Lurk650

Anybody on here actually order the BL1? I messaged ToneKing AE store since they don't sell their own product which is strange.


----------



## Lurk650

CactusPete23 said:


> SO...  Of the remaining Aliexpress Sellers, who is safe or safest to buy BGVP DM6 from now?


You can order them on Amazon and get them delivered this Sunday for $130 or MD for $115 and get them in Nov/Dec.


----------



## CactusPete23

That would be a Great Price for the DM6 !


----------



## Kitechaser

Lurk650 said:


> You can order them on Amazon and get them delivered this Sunday for $130 or MD for $115 and get them in Nov/Dec.


Huh? Dmg or DM6?
I think you are getting confused.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been tip rolling a bit more on the DMG tonight and it seems to me standard wider bored tips don't mesh well with the DMG. For my ears at least I have settled on the Sony MH1C tips.. From these earphones. Sony MH1c
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting  about the spinfit 145
> ...


----------



## antdroid (Oct 26, 2018)

I dont know if this is useful for folks, but here is the Total Harmonic Distortion as measured by EARS for P4 Pro, Comet and DMG. The P4 Pro THD is quite a bit higher than the DMG throughout and this could explain why it is more sensitive to EQ. EARS isnt completely accurate down in sub-bass and near-sub bass region though due to how it dampens for IEMS, so take it with a grain of salt. Useful for relative comparisons. Hoping to write a full review of the P4 Pro in the very near future and then a full review of my 2nd chance with the comets after that. 

The Y-Axis is Percent THD.
X-axis is Frequency

Red: P4 Pro
Black: Comet
Blue: DMG

Measurements performed at ~ 80dB SPL


----------



## Lurk650

Kitechaser said:


> Huh? Dmg or DM6?
> I think you are getting confused.


Yeah lol. The 6 and G messed with my brain. Why they named them so similar is stupid to me lol


----------



## SciOC

Lurk650 said:


> Anybody on here actually order the BL1? I messaged ToneKing AE store since they don't sell their own product which is strange.


Yeah, impressions are a couple pages back in the Chinese iem thread.

I'm considering them too but the **** mt100 are tantalizing as well. as for sellers of the dm6, penon is reliable....  Lsr direct sells for Amazon for 190 on some colors but I have no idea of their reputation.


----------



## Kitechaser

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah lol. The 6 and G messed with my brain. Why they named them so similar is stupid to me lol


I was pissed for a second. I just paid 200 dollars for these


----------



## SciOC

I would guess, based on what I heard and seen, that a drop on massdrop for the dm6 is imminent.

I'm going to guess $169.99....


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

paulindss said:


> I can't say that that because Dmg is growing on me also. Love both. The Dmg's can be a bass beast if you eq the bass, have awesome detail retrieval, sound Big and Perfectly controlled and coherent and are more comfortable on my ears. The thenz is analitycal and yet fun. I love both.







Mwahahaha


----------



## Lurk650

SciOC said:


> Yeah, impressions are a couple pages back in the Chinese iem thread.
> 
> I'm considering them too but the **** mt100 are tantalizing as well. as for sellers of the dm6, penon is reliable....  Lsr direct sells for Amazon for 190 on some colors but I have no idea of their reputation.


I unsubbed from that thread since this is basically a Chinese gear thread now lol


----------



## hakuzen

antdroid said:


> I dont know if this is useful for folks, but here is the Total Harmonic Distortion as measured by EARS for P4 Pro, Comet and DMG. The P4 Pro THD is quite a bit higher than the DMG throughout and this could explain why it is more sensitive to EQ. EARS isnt completely accurate down in sub-bass and near-sub bass region though due to how it dampens for IEMS, so take it with a grain of salt. Useful for relative comparisons. Hoping to write a full review of the P4 Pro in the very near future and then a full review of my 2nd chance with the comets after that.
> 
> The Y-Axis is Percent THD.
> X-axis is Frequency
> ...


that THD might be also related to p4 warmth. i'm curious to see their impulse response (will measure it when i get time).
besides of their excessive (imo) warmth, i find something weird in tonality, transition between lows and mids and upper-mids. now i've compared them to toneking t4 (again) and my loved pai audio mr3. t4 sound the most natural and coherent, followed by mr3 (which have less dynamic range, btw), and last, p4. after listening to all three, i think if any eq on bass was needed on p4, it would be to tame it, lol.
i'm really impressed with toneking t4, so clean and detailed, it's being a true eargy.. i told t4's soundstage was wide and deep (first impression); now i think it's wide and tall, not so deep. good eye, @thejoker13 ! now i have to aim to t66s/t88k.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Oct 26, 2018)

These are intriguing. They use a gyroscope for head tracking to apparently provide a "3d" experience. ANC too, but meh. Mainly interested though because Yamaha is involved. Haven't seen anything interesting from them in ages.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...o2_Mr7aQ8UY6mpJWNkQOAVuFloMdme3h3OkdDXf8SJH_0

His lips must hurt from pursing so hard, lol.


----------



## Zerohour88

Lurk650 said:


> Anybody on here actually order the BL1? I messaged ToneKing AE store since they don't sell their own product which is strange.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1273#post-14556882


----------



## Apputty

SciOC said:


> FYI, since it was mentioned in this thread, the $153 presale for the dm6 was confirmed by bgvp to be fake.
> 
> The seller is audio & video professional store. If you put the deposit in, don't pay the rest when it's due.
> 
> ...


Ohho. That doesn't sound good!!!
I was expecting to get one. I think I will hold off then.
Thanks for the info @SciOC


----------



## HungryPanda

Well my **** MT100 have had nearly 40 hours on them and I have tried many different tips and settled on large Auvio's. I absolutely love them, bass goes deep (not elevated but planar magnetic goodness) the rest of the sound is perfect to my ears, vocals are great, drums are clear and punchy, treble is extended but not harsh. The soundstage is wide for an iem. I'm glad I bought them as they will give me a lot of pleasure.


----------



## vault108

My initial impression of the DM6 is not good. The bass is punchy and nice but the rest is so so. I am going to let this thing burn in for a day before I give it another go.
This is the biggest IEM I have. The casing is huge. The nozzle is short and opening is wide open, that's not good.


----------



## Kitechaser

vault108 said:


> My initial impression of the DM6 is not good. The bass is punchy and nice but the rest is so so. I am going to let this thing burn in for a day before I give it another go.
> This is the biggest IEM I have. The casing is huge. The nozzle is short and opening is wide open, that's not good.


Yeah, out of the box its crap. 
I think its gonna need at least 50 hours.


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> Well my **** MT100 have had nearly 40 hours on them and I have tried many different tips and settled on large Auvio's. I absolutely love them, bass goes deep (not elevated but planar magnetic goodness) the rest of the sound is perfect to my ears, vocals are great, drums are clear and punchy, treble is extended but not harsh. The soundstage is wide for an iem. I'm glad I bought them as they will give me a lot of pleasure.



looks much better in real photo compared to the ones on the aliexpress page


----------



## autosleeper

vault108 said:


> My initial impression of the DM6 is not good. The bass is punchy and nice but the rest is so so. I am going to let this thing burn in for a day before I give it another go.
> This is the biggest IEM I have. The casing is huge. The nozzle is short and opening is wide open, that's not good.


Hmm, I just ordered a set of these but your comment about the size has me worried! IT01 is about as big an IEM as my ears can handle - anyone know if these are bigger?


----------



## stryed

autosleeper said:


> Hmm, I just ordered a set of these but your comment about the size has me worried! IT01 is about as big an IEM as my ears can handle - anyone know if these are bigger?


IT01 are tiny for an over ear.  So much so they wiggle around with their smooth shape. You have tiny ears!
I doubt I have big ones, it would be a suprise to me!


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 26, 2018)

autosleeper said:


> Hmm, I just ordered a set of these but your comment about the size has me worried! IT01 is about as big an IEM as my ears can handle - anyone know if these are bigger?


You should be fine. These fit pretty nicely, I have small to medium size ears. The nozzle is extended enough to where I get a deep tip insertion.
Edit: and it doesn't have a grill on the tube, don't know if its a positive or negative in the long run.


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> You should be fine. These fit pretty nicely, I have small to medium size ears. The nozzle is extended enough to where I get a deep tip insertion.
> Edit: and it doesn't have a grill on the tube, don't know if its a positive or negative in the long run.


Hey, thanks for that pink noise file.  Totally working.  I also used it on a pair of Ocharaku Donguri’s and it totally opened those up.
Tips are a slight annoyance with the DM6, only because the nozzle size is sort of inbetween and not very grabby.  The Final tips fit nice and snugly for silicon.


----------



## Kitechaser

silverfishla said:


> Hey, thanks for that pink noise file.  Totally working.  I also used it on a pair of Ocharaku Donguri’s and it totally opened those up.
> Tips are a slight annoyance with the DM6, only because the nozzle size is sort of inbetween and not very grabby.  The Final tips fit nice and snugly for silicon.


When I get back home on Monday morning, my DM6 will have been playing that pink noise for a 150 hours, and I can't wait to try them on again 
Glad it worked for you, that stuff is a life saver.


----------



## thejoker13

Lurk650 said:


> Anybody on here actually order the BL1? I messaged ToneKing AE store since they don't sell their own product which is strange.


Did you get any response yet? I also asked a question about the BL1 but haven't heard back from them. I know it takes them awhile to add their new stuff to Ali for some reason. The T series was on taobao for over a month before their official Ali store started selling them. Anyways, I'm super curious about the BL1 and I hope some people start getting them and ahare their thoughts and impressions.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> Did you get any response yet? I also asked a question about the BL1 but haven't heard back from them. I know it takes them awhile to add their new stuff to Ali for some reason. The T series was on taobao for over a month before their official Ali store started selling them. Anyways, I'm super curious about the BL1 and I hope some people start getting them and ahare their thoughts and impressions.


I believe someone did share their initial impressions a few pages back.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> that THD might be also related to p4 warmth. i'm curious to see their impulse response (will measure it when i get time).
> besides of their excessive (imo) warmth, i find something weird in tonality, transition between lows and mids and upper-mids. now i've compared them to toneking t4 (again) and my loved pai audio mr3. t4 sound the most natural and coherent, followed by mr3 (which have less dynamic range, btw), and last, p4. after listening to all three, i think if any eq on bass was needed on p4, it would be to tame it, lol.
> i'm really impressed with toneking t4, so clean and detailed, it's being a true eargy.. i told t4's soundstage was wide and deep (first impression); now i think it's wide and tall, not so deep. good eye, @thejoker13 ! now i have to aim to t66s/t88k.


I'm glad that you enjoy the T4's. They were one of those blind purchases that took me by surprise for sure. They are a keeper! I am trying to write something up about the T88k, but it's been difficult thus far. They have absolutely blindsided me and I want to do them justice in a review. To me, they just set the standard for chifi, and are the best reference sounding and natural iem I've heard to date. I am more impressed with them by the day, and I believe Mr Z has tuned an absolute monster. I wish some of the larger known reviewers could spend some time with the Trend series from Toneking and could give them some exposure, but sadly Toneking doesn't send out samples. I know HBB has them, but so far he hasn't released a review yet, and I'm not sure he will really be enamored with them as he's a basshead and the T88k are more audiophile tuned. Anyways, they're a game changer at 400.00, and have just quietly released a monster of a product that too few people will get to enjoy because of being underexposed. Just look at their ratings on every store that sells either the T4, T66s and T88k. ALL are 5 stars accross the board for a reason. Toneking has hit a grand slam with the Trend line!


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> I believe someone did share their initial impressions a few pages back.


Thanks man, somehow I missed their impressions. I should've used the search option earlier, but I assumed I would've seen someone's impression as it's just been released. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lurk650

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks man, somehow I missed their impressions. I should've used the search option earlier, but I assumed I would've seen someone's impression as it's just been released. Thanks for the heads up!


Is there even a lip on the nozzle of the T88K?


----------



## thejoker13

Lurk650 said:


> Is there even a lip on the nozzle of the T88K?


No lip, but I haven't had a tip come off in my ears yet. I've used cp100 spinfits, spiral dots, all of the included tips, as well as comply tx400, and the smart core complys. I'm not sure what voodoo magic was used, but it works, lol. I was really worried about that after I had ordered them, but am glad to report that it isn't an issue. Here's a picture of the nozzle up close.


----------



## autosleeper

stryed said:


> IT01 are tiny for an over ear.  So much so they wiggle around with their smooth shape. You have tiny ears!
> I doubt I have big ones, it would be a suprise to me!


IT01 are tiny?? I’m getting a small ear complex over here


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> No lip, but I haven't had a tip come off in my ears yet. I've used cp100 spinfits, spiral dots, all of the included tips, as well as comply tx400, and the smart core complys. I'm not sure what voodoo magic was used, but it works, lol. I was really worried about that after I had ordered them, but am glad to report that it isn't an issue. Here's a picture of the nozzle up close.


The T4s also come without a lip on the nozzle and i have never experienced any tips coming off. I was a bit sceptical at the beginning but i have had no problems so far.


----------



## eggnogg (Oct 27, 2018)

LZ A6


Spoiler: []


----------



## SciOC

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks man, somehow I missed their impressions. I should've used the search option earlier, but I assumed I would've seen someone's impression as it's just been released. Thanks for the heads up!


FYI It was in the other chifi thread, not in this one.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1273#post-14556882

Then he has more impressions on the next page after some more burn in time.

Still not nearly enough burn in time for my liking....  And I really want someone whose heard both the BL1 and **** mt100 to come forward.


----------



## superuser1

SciOC said:


> FYI It was in the other chifi thread, not in this one.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1273#post-14556882
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for pointing to the right direction.


----------



## thejoker13

eggnogg said:


> LZ A6


Ohhh my, now that looks and sounds very interesting! Thanks for sharing this. I am very anxious to read more about these!


----------



## thejoker13

SciOC said:


> FYI It was in the other chifi thread, not in this one.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1273#post-14556882
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! I really want to hear someone that has both as well. I really want to try planar, and I've been trying to decide which one I want to get between those 2.


----------



## SciOC

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks for the link! I really want to hear someone that has both as well. I really want to try planar, and I've been trying to decide which one I want to get between those 2.


Ditto.  I'm going to pick up the dm6 and one of those two pairs.  I have more trust in toneking, but the hybrid idea is a first, and I'd love to try it.

A true in ear planar that's hopefully quieter than my isine20 would be great for my office environment.

It's only a matter of time before someone does a hybrid with all three driver types, planar, BA and dynamic...  And that sounds amazing.


----------



## Kitechaser

RHA CL2 is the best Planar IEM. I cant put it down to save my life. 
If you can afford it, it's well worth the asking price. Competes with many 2k+ iem's.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SciOC said:


> Ditto.  I'm going to pick up the dm6 and one of those two pairs.  I have more trust in toneking, but the hybrid idea is a first, and I'd love to try it.
> 
> A true in ear planar that's hopefully quieter than my isine20 would be great for my office environment.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before someone does a hybrid with all three driver types, planar, BA and dynamic...  And that sounds amazing.



they can also put in an electret tweeter : )


----------



## thejoker13

SciOC said:


> Ditto.  I'm going to pick up the dm6 and one of those two pairs.  I have more trust in toneking, but the hybrid idea is a first, and I'd love to try it.
> 
> A true in ear planar that's hopefully quieter than my isine20 would be great for my office environment.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before someone does a hybrid with all three driver types, planar, BA and dynamic...  And that sounds amazing.


What a great time to be in this hobby! I'm loving the new designs and tech in some of these new releases, and can't wait to see where it leads. Well, where it leads to my ears, as I know where it'll lead to my wallet, haha.


----------



## antdroid

Kitechaser said:


> RHA CL2 is the best Planar IEM. I cant put it down to save my life.
> If you can afford it, it's well worth the asking price. Competes with many 2k+ iem's.



How does it compare to the iSine 20, LCD i4 and ME1? Curious if I wanna shell out more money for these or not haha.


----------



## eggnogg (Oct 27, 2018)

another LZ


Spoiler: []


----------



## Lurk650

thejoker13 said:


> No lip, but I haven't had a tip come off in my ears yet. I've used cp100 spinfits, spiral dots, all of the included tips, as well as comply tx400, and the smart core complys. I'm not sure what voodoo magic was used, but it works, lol. I was really worried about that after I had ordered them, but am glad to report that it isn't an issue. Here's a picture of the nozzle up close.


Very tempting, I love MusicMaker/ToneKing



autosleeper said:


> IT01 are tiny?? I’m getting a small ear complex over here



I have the IT01 and it's tiny compared to my M5-1D lol


----------



## SciOC

FYI for those not following the other thread, more info on the Ali preorder of the dm6.  Sound like it is a legit seller after all, but they are likely to have large delays if they get their order.... 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1280#post-14562797


----------



## hiflofi

Was honestly close to picking up the DM6 on the 11:11 sales but reading some of the Taobao reviews (unsure if I'm allowed link?) it seems like it's a well-balanced sound but sometimes they feel as if the speed/transients are not top-notch and the treble is slightly lacking (but not sharp/sibilant, which is good). Soundstage/separation was a small complaint too. Btw I just put the reviews in Google Translate and they're actually pretty comprehensible. Obviously I'll concede that for the price the DM6 seems like a solid value proposition.


----------



## Lurk650

Ada Zhong from TK store finally got back to me and said the BL1 is a real product of theirs. 

Her message:
"Hello, yes, but because it's a new model, there's not much in stock. It's temporarily out of stock, so it hasn't been released to the shelves yet."


----------



## rawrster

I picked up the dm6 recently after watching a YouTube video by @Hawaiibadboy and I'm impressed. I was hoping for sales after massdrop delivered but luckily I found one in the ads earlier.

I have the Fiio FH5 and the dm6 should be good alternative when I want a different signature. I love good deals and the $200 price range has so many good quality earphones these days. I'm using the tips I had from a UE TF10 however I do need to purchase some alternatives. I'm looking into the spiral dots, Sony hybrids and spinfit tips. I have the dual flange spinfits but unfortunately they did not fit. A dual flange that fits would probably be perfect if I could find one.


----------



## Kitechaser

rawrster said:


> I picked up the dm6 recently after watching a YouTube video by @Hawaiibadboy and I'm impressed. I was hoping for sales after massdrop delivered but luckily I found one in the ads earlier.
> 
> I have the Fiio FH5 and the dm6 should be good alternative when I want a different signature. I love good deals and the $200 price range has so many good quality earphones these days. I'm using the tips I had from a UE TF10 however I do need to purchase some alternatives. I'm looking into the spiral dots, Sony hybrids and spinfit tips. I have the dual flange spinfits but unfortunately they did not fit. A dual flange that fits would probably be perfect if I could find one.


How was it out of the box?


----------



## rawrster

Kitechaser said:


> How was it out of the box?



I bought them used so no idea.


----------



## Kitechaser

rawrster said:


> I bought them used so no idea.


K. Thanks


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 27, 2018)

antdroid said:


> How does it compare to the iSine 20, LCD i4 and ME1? Curious if I wanna shell out more money for these or not haha.


Well above isine20, I haven't heard LCDI4, but people on the CL2 thread that have had both say the CL2 is what they were hoping LCDi4 would be.
They even compare well to the Flamenco, V8, and other high end IEMs.
Only caveat is these require a good source and scale well, bundled cables are stiff and not very good. Tip rolling is a must. Personal preference spiral dots. .and an ALO copper cable.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 27, 2018)

rawrster said:


> I picked up the dm6 recently after watching a YouTube video by @Hawaiibadboy and I'm impressed. I was hoping for sales after massdrop delivered but luckily I found one in the ads earlier.
> 
> I have the Fiio FH5 and the dm6 should be good alternative when I want a different signature. I love good deals and the $200 price range has so many good quality earphones these days. I'm using the tips I had from a UE TF10 however I do need to purchase some alternatives. I'm looking into the spiral dots, Sony hybrids and spinfit tips. I have the dual flange spinfits but unfortunately they did not fit. A dual flange that fits would probably be perfect if I could find one.


By impressed, do you find them better than FH5?  I found FH5 to perform pretty good.  It would be interesting to hear some impression or comparison between the two.  Like, signature differences you refer to, and more if you like.


----------



## Kitechaser

https://www.techradar.com/reviews/rha-cl2-planar-review


----------



## rawrster

SilverEars said:


> By impressed, do you find them better than FH5?  I found FH5 to perform pretty good.  It would be interesting to hear some impression or comparison between the two.  Like, signature differences you refer to, and more if you like.



I'm not at the point where I can declare one better than the other yet as I'm still looking for some better tips (it isn't obvious at this point which could be a good thing depending on your perspective). I'll purchase some of the more popular options and see where I go from there. My preferences would be something that is closer to neutral (think UERM or CA Andromeda). I have both earphones with a 4.4mm balanced cable and into the Sony ZX300A. I'm using the Fiio balanced cable and the ALO Pure Silver cable for the DM6. The Fiio came free since I bought the FH5 early so might as well pair it together. I can provide some initial first impressions/comparisons.

The DM6 are neither of the two earphones mentioned however they are much closer in signature than the FH5. The FH5 is a deviation from what I would normally go for however they do perform well at $250 and they are very enjoyable. The FH5 has a bigger bass presence and is a warmer earphone than the DM6 which makes them very enjoyable to me. The DM6 is closer to neutral however it doesn't have the sibilance that many earphones with a neutral signature has (a lot of older dual driver DWFK earphones had this issue). I have the clear color and it's one of the best (if not the best) clear shell I've owned. I would have went with a different color if i had a choice. From memory, the DM6 reminds me of a UERM with a bit more bass quantity and without the effortless treble the UERM had (but still good quality and more than sufficient at a $200 MSRP).


----------



## antdroid (Oct 27, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> https://www.techradar.com/reviews/rha-cl2-planar-review



I'll take that review with a large grain of salt given he didnt even mention iSines for one and he listed a comparison and recommendation to buy the Oppo PM3 which is discontinued along with the entire Oppo audio line. Good headphone though!

Their top list of IEMs are all medicore-at-best in my opinion too. 

Best IEM is 1More Triple Driver? Really?

I am pretty curious to try out the RHA though. Just dont want to spend that much on it right now. Andromeda-S and Focal Elegia are my choices right now for my next big purchase.


----------



## Kitechaser

antdroid said:


> I'll take that review with a large grain of salt given he didnt even mention iSines for one and he listed a comparison and recommendation to buy the Oppo PM3 which is discontinued along with the entire Oppo audio line. Good headphone though!
> 
> Their top list of IEMs are all medicore-at-best in my opinion too.
> 
> ...


That was just the latest review to come out. That is why i posted it. For people who are interested, go read the RHA CL2 planar thread. Way more detailed comparisons there.
This is the only other pro review I think I found : http://majorhifi.com/rha-cl2-review/


----------



## silverfishla

I’m just going to wait on the planar iem, since it seems that a slew of them are coming out now.  Seems they are not that difficult to manufacture, and I’ll wait for prices to come to a stasis.  Plus, somebody will figure out how to make them sound their best.


----------



## Kitechaser

silverfishla said:


> I’m just going to wait on the planar iem, since it seems that a slew of them are coming out now.  Seems they are not that difficult to manufacture, and I’ll wait for prices to come to a stasis.  Plus, somebody will figure out how to make them sound their best.


Good thinking. I jumped on board with 0 reviews pretty much. I lucked out, but yeah I am very excited to see how far this tech can go.
From all the people that have had or heard the LCDi4, that I have talked to, say the CL2  is either just as good, or better.
And I am enjoying the hell out of these, money well spent for me.
Gonna get the new SONY IER-Z1R when they come out.
I am trying to get Hawaii Bad Boy to review both of them


----------



## HiFlight

Kitechaser said:


> RHA CL2 is the best Planar IEM. I cant put it down to save my life.
> If you can afford it, it's well worth the asking price. Competes with many 2k+ iem's.


+1


----------



## SilverEars

Kitechaser said:


> Good thinking. I jumped on board with 0 reviews pretty much. I lucked out, but yeah I am very excited to see how far this tech can go.
> From all the people that have had or heard the LCDi4, that I have talked to, say the CL2  is either just as good, or better.
> And I am enjoying the hell out of these, money well spent for me.
> Gonna get the new SONY IER-Z1R when they come out.
> I am trying to get Hawaii Bad Boy to review both of them


Audeze products have left a bitter taste in my mouth.  It's due to their high pricing with not producing tonally good earphones for the price.  I've tried the iSines, and mids were so off the mark, I had to learn to EQ.  Cipher cable was only compatible with idevices and was essentially EQ'ing the terrible mids tonality.  Same for LCDs, I don't find them perform all that well, and prices ridiculous.  The upper-mids suck-out is unacceptable.  I just can't trust the company after all that they have put out.


----------



## Kitechaser

SilverEars said:


> Audeze products have left a bitter taste in my mouth.  It's due to their high pricing with not producing tonally good earphones for the price.  I've tried the iSines, and mids were so off the mark, I had to learn to EQ.  Cipher cable was only compatible with idevices and was essentially EQ'ing the terrible mids tonality.  Same for LCDs, I don't find them perform all that well, and prices ridiculous.  The upper-mids suck-out is unacceptable.  I just can't trust the company after all that they have put out.


Never had them personally, but have heard they were a wreck. 
Once burned, always a sceptic. 
I never liked their bat ear designs anyways. Those things are huge, I can't picture myself using those for any extended period of time.


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> Good thinking. I jumped on board with 0 reviews pretty much. I lucked out, but yeah I am very excited to see how far this tech can go.
> From all the people that have had or heard the LCDi4, that I have talked to, say the CL2  is either just as good, or better.
> And I am enjoying the hell out of these, money well spent for me.
> Gonna get the new SONY IER-Z1R when they come out.
> I am trying to get Hawaii Bad Boy to review both of them


HBB will get that Sony!  Haha, fer sure.  I have the Z5 and really like those.  I appreciate the little audio room they created with that phone.  Spacious and luscious.  I hope the sound of the new flagship will take that ethic to it’s peak, so I’m definitely curious.
As far as planars, I love planar bass, so I’ve got to have set of some at some point.


----------



## vault108

Update on DM6 after a day of burn in, it sound amazing now. It made me smile. I am glad I ordered another one from MD for Christmas present.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SilverEars said:


> Audeze products have left a bitter taste in my mouth.  It's due to their high pricing with not producing tonally good earphones for the price.  I've tried the iSines, and mids were so off the mark, I had to learn to EQ.  Cipher cable was only compatible with idevices and was essentially EQ'ing the terrible mids tonality.  Same for LCDs, I don't find them perform all that well, and prices ridiculous.  The upper-mids suck-out is unacceptable.  I just can't trust the company after all that they have put out.





Kitechaser said:


> Never had them personally, but have heard they were a wreck.
> Once burned, always a sceptic.
> I never liked their bat ear designs anyways. Those things are huge, I can't picture myself using those for any extended period of time.



Once one sorts out fitment, they're actually very comfortable, but that process can take a lot of time and experimentation. The EQ thing is also annoying. Worth it for me, but I don't blame anyone for being put off them.

A bigger annoyance IMO is the physical form factor the V1 cipher cable, which was clearly not fully baked -- and the issues with the Surefire Earlocks, which they eventually abandoned rather than fixing. (Which is too bad, they were a good idea.) It overall imparted a sense of Audeze expecting their early adopting buyers to beta test a product at full price. 

Still, I do love the iSines. But I would also love something that performs as well and can also isolate, without giving up too much soundstage. So I'm very interested in the CL1 as well as the chi-fi planars that are coming out.


----------



## Kitechaser

vault108 said:


> Update on DM6 after a day of burn in, it sound amazing now. It made me smile. I am glad I ordered another one from MD for Christmas present.


Easy on the burn in talk  you might get accosted by the non believers.


----------



## aspire5550

Kitechaser said:


> Easy on the burn in talk  you might get accosted by the non believers.


Brain burn in or actual physical burn in of the drivers, he noticed a difference. As long as he is happy with his earphone, who cares what others say


----------



## vault108

The world ugliest ear sleeves. I just combined the orange sleeve with yellow foam. 
I wish Shure made the yellow foam sleeves for bigger nozzle instead of the uncomfortable orange foam sleeves. I love how the yellow foam sleeves stay compressed until it's in your ears.


----------



## Kitechaser

aspire5550 said:


> Brain burn in or actual physical burn in of the drivers, he noticed a difference. As long as he is happy with his earphone, who cares what others say


I just got into a flame war in this thread a few days ago when I said the DM6 need at least 48 hours of burn in before use. 
People were implying I was hallucinating the change in sound. 
But really, out of the box these sound like a dying horse. Pink noise works really well to get them flowing.


----------



## hemipowered007 (Oct 27, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> I just got into a flame war in this thread a few days ago when I said the DM6 need at least 48 hours of burn in before use.
> People were implying I was hallucinating the change in sound.
> But really, out of the box these sound like a dying horse. Pink noise works really well to get them flowing.



Honestly, hearing changes pretty drastically (at least perception) dependant on mood, tIme of day (fatigue or full alert etc) and if you've been listening steadily to a completely different sound sig. I've gone from my magaosi k3pro for a few days just for fun, back to my ex1000, and thought, wait what the hell is going on here. And vice versa. Not that the k3pro is anything seriously special, but it does guitars well, it has some major coherence issues between lows and mids/highs, and isn't the last call in tactility. Anyways, you get used to something and listening to something much different will throw your brain/ears thru the ringer. Especially with planars coming from dynamics, there's a fairly large difference on the bulk of planars. I'm not saying there isn't some difference on the cl2 or the dm6 after burn in, because I haven't heard either, but there's alot more to our hearing and perception of changes than we realize is going on. Having said that, I wish I had the cl2 and the dm6 right now, one or both of those will be mine soon enough if the andromeda itch doesn't get me. Just glad closed planar iems are coming, so far looks like cl2 Is the only closed for now, others are vented, but cool to see some advancement. I wanted to try the isine20 but they were just too big to bother with for me. 

Kitechaser I'm not saying your wrong by the way! I know I've commented on the cl2 thread as well, and I won't dismiss burn in anymore since I literally experienced it with my zx300 first hand, and it weirded me out for sure.


----------



## aspire5550

Kitechaser said:


> I just got into a flame war in this thread a few days ago when I said the DM6 need at least 48 hours of burn in before use.
> People were implying I was hallucinating the change in sound.
> But really, out of the box these sound like a dying horse. Pink noise works really well to get them flowing.



I think the "flame war" is just people saying it might not exactly be physical burn in ( playing pink noise on the iem) that causes the change in the sound. They were saying that what might affect your opinion might include other factors such as mood, brain burn in (got used to the sound), tips, seal, insertion ( how deep you insert the iem or the angle you insert it ). 

So to me, as long as you feel that it is different, that is enough. Since you are the one hearing it and not us. 
If someone else who bought the DM6 thinks it sounded very bad out of the box, I will still recommend him to do a pink noise burn in before deciding it is rubbish. Or else he will be wasting his hard earned 200 bucks. 
The point is: no harm doing the burn in , you don't lose anything from it, if it still sounded bad, then just return the iem. If it sounded good after that, enjoy! 

Cheers mate, don't worry about what others said. Life is too short to worry about other's opinion. This is a forum and it is a place where everyone can come to discuss their opinion . This whole hobby is very very subjective in the first place. Let's respect each other's opinion and accept that there WILL be different opinions on the same subject. That's where the fun is.


----------



## antdroid

I posted my review of the Tenhz P4 Pro here: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/10/tenhz-p4-pro-transparent-4-ba-iem-for.html

Basically, I like it. It has some flaws but it still presents a good value.

I didn't add my comparison FR graph but they look a lot like the Unique Melody ME1 Planar IEMs actually. Very similar up until the upper treble, where the ME1 remains and the P4 Pro drops off slightly. That said, my ME1 has improved dramatically in sound after I got them converted to customs. They sound nearly as good as my over-ear planars now. Very happy with it, which is why I'm a little reluctant to spend $900 on the RHA CL2. I definitely want to hear them but do not have a real need for them with the ME1 CIEM I already have.


----------



## Kitechaser

antdroid said:


> I posted my review of the Tenhz P4 Pro here: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/10/tenhz-p4-pro-transparent-4-ba-iem-for.html
> 
> Basically, I like it. It has some flaws but it still presents a good value.
> 
> I didn't add my comparison FR graph but they look a lot like the Unique Melody ME1 Planar IEMs actually. Very similar up until the upper treble, where the ME1 remains and the P4 Pro drops off slightly. That said, my ME1 has improved dramatically in sound after I got them converted to customs. They sound nearly as good as my over-ear planars now. Very happy with it, which is why I'm a little reluctant to spend $900 on the RHA CL2. I definitely want to hear them but do not have a real need for them with the ME1 CIEM I already have.


How did you get them converted to customs? 
If you are happy, stick with them. Dragon chasing can be injurious to your wallet.


----------



## antdroid

Kitechaser said:


> How did you get them converted to customs?
> If you are happy, stick with them. Dragon chasing can be injurious to your wallet.



Unique Melody offers it on both universal and custom fit. I got it in universal first but after a period of time I decided to ask them if they can convert it and they did for a small fee. Actually was cheaper to go my route than to buy custom brand new lol.

This was all before any other company besides audeze was making and releasing planar iems. Im probably going to get one of the cheaper ones and see how they stack up


----------



## Carlsan

I really like  the  Unique Melody ME1, much better than the Audeze iSINE 20, IMHO.
I'm also looking forward to what people have to say about the current batch of much cheaper ones and also have my eye on that not so cheap RHA CL2 Planar.
Great to see that cheap Planar's are finally seeing their day in the affordable earphone marketplace.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 28, 2018)

D


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 28, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


>


Damnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! Sexy
This one is a looker. Cable complements it really really well.


----------



## SilverEars

I saw this DM6 graph on their facebook page.  They compressed the hell out of the graph to make it look like the variations are not much.  It's better to stretch the scale a bit to see to what extent how much the variations occur in the high-end of the spectrum.


----------



## silverfishla

Hawaiibadboy said:


>


@Hawaiibadboy Do you believe in burn in?  Haha, no wait, don’t answer that, I already know.  ✌️ good rec on the DM6, am loving them now.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

No.

But a story for no one in particular,

While doing the un-boxing  I paused and listened to a Jim Croce song called "Operator" and he was right in my lap. Vocals hollow and in my lap.
Damn.
Oh well...
Listened to another guy with a mic on a stool: Neil Young...no problem..?? Go back to same Jim Croce song and no problem...wt..??
I assumed a bit of something was in a tube?? 
Completed the vid and forgot. Among the very first folks besides Audio123 and me, regular pay customers were 2 dudes who watch my vids and ordered the day i did my vid and had em before anyone else....maybe they watch this thread too?

1 guy says _Man, I trust you, never led me wrong but this???_ within an hour he sends another mail saying _no worries somethin happened and it's all good...these sound dope! thanks for rec_
Another guy does same thing same day and I then remembered my video moment that was so brief i chalked it up to gunk in a tube.

Folks take me to the mat easy if they feel like they fell into hype. They don't change mind they just move along.

Gear maybe burns in? In 5 minutes? People adjust and accept sub consciously very fast too but man this was not either.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 28, 2018)

I had an interesting situation happen lately.  I started listening to one headphone, didn't like it all that much, and later really liked the sound.  Sennheisers I find takes a bit of time for me to get accustomed to the sound (as I would so carefully put it).  Because something happened long ago.

I bought two headphones when I was a newb.  HD650 and DT880.  I started listening to DT880 which has bright slignature (there's significant enough differences of the treble level between them).  I then listen to the HD650, and find it sounded dull and lifeless. I listen to HD650 for a week, and at some point I start to enjoy the signature.  I listen to the DT880 again, and it sounded too bright.  I decided to keep the HD650.

Recently similar thing happend with HD58X and then the HD6XX.  After I listen to HD6XX for awhile, really digging them.  I move back onto HE500.  It sounds a bit V-shaped or mids sounded not even.  I then just kept listening to the HE500.  HE500 sounds much better.  Oh man...

You feel my dilemma?  I start to question things. I question what the HD6XX did to my impression of the HE500.  How come it's lasting even when I'm not listening to it continuously?


----------



## aspire5550

I just went through the weibo of BGVP (china equivalent or fb/twitter) , their BGVP DM6 is fully hand made and made per order, hence why it takes a longer time. Especially during 11.11 season.


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> I posted my review of the Tenhz P4 Pro here: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/10/tenhz-p4-pro-transparent-4-ba-iem-for.html
> 
> Basically, I like it. It has some flaws but it still presents a good value.
> 
> I didn't add my comparison FR graph but they look a lot like the Unique Melody ME1 Planar IEMs actually. Very similar up until the upper treble, where the ME1 remains and the P4 Pro drops off slightly. That said, my ME1 has improved dramatically in sound after I got them converted to customs. They sound nearly as good as my over-ear planars now. Very happy with it, which is why I'm a little reluctant to spend $900 on the RHA CL2. I definitely want to hear them but do not have a real need for them with the ME1 CIEM I already have.



Nice review, thanks for the effort! 

Just a quick question: you mentioned the subbass roll off but the measurements seems almost perfectly flat. Does this mean that your measurement rig is not accurate in the lower bass region? 

Reading the review makes me think of the Brainwavz B400, have you ever heard those?


----------



## antdroid

peter123 said:


> Nice review, thanks for the effort!
> 
> Just a quick question: you mentioned the subbass roll off but the measurements seems almost perfectly flat. Does this mean that your measurement rig is not accurate in the lower bass region?
> 
> Reading the review makes me think of the Brainwavz B400, have you ever heard those?



It rolls of slightly and yeah when you get to lower bass region you are sometimes just measuring rumble and distortion which isn't very accurate. The distortion numbers for this iem in that region are pretty close to 2% and below my noise floor, so not sure how accurate it is. It's partially due to the shape and material used in ears doesn't fully simulate a human ear. 

Ears also has issues in 4-5KHz range though I find it only affects over ear headphones and IEMs are pretty good here.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 28, 2018)

Okay, what's with these wimpy 14mm planar in-ears . How about 21mm...




https://porta-fi.com/sendyaudio-int...nes-and-aiya-planar-magnetic-in-ear-monitors/

And they throw it out there that any smaller than 21mm compromises the SQ. Gauntlet thrown


----------



## hemipowered007

jant71 said:


> Okay, what's with these wimpy 14mm planar in-ears . How about 21mm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



400 usd approx, man those look purty


----------



## antdroid

Yeah I saw those when portafi announced it but still have no idea where you buy it. They look very interesting.


----------



## Lurk650

Only 99 sets and released over a month ago. I'm surprised no reviews out on the net?


----------



## Nabillion_786

@demo-to which iem do you feel has the biggest soundstage and most forward, open vocals at or under the 200 USD price range. Right now I was just about to order the audbos p4's but was scared incase the stage and vocals sounded more closed in like the ones you would find in cheaper iems.


----------



## hemipowered007

Lurk650 said:


> Only 99 sets and released over a month ago. I'm surprised no reviews out on the net?



I can't find anything, only thing was an auction type deal to be a participant to buy one, but it didn't make much sense. Would love to see more info, that is an awesome looking iem. Oh well, I'll just count on never seeing much more about either of those hps


----------



## demo-to (Oct 28, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> @demo-to which iem do you feel has the biggest soundstage and most forward, open vocals at or under the 200 USD price range. Right now I was just about to order the audbos p4's but was scared incase the stage and vocals sounded more closed in like the ones you would find in cheaper iems.


I only rate my current possessions and out of these which I really like
Forward vocals: SFR MT100 followed by Rose Mini4 and the Audbos and Pinnacle P1
Soundstage: Pinnacle P1, MT100 followed bye Audbos followed by Mini4


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> I only rate my current possessions and out of these which I really like
> Forward vocals: SFR MT100 followed by Rose Mini4 and the Audbos and Pinnacle P1
> Soundstage: Pinnacle P1, MT100 followed bye Audbos followed by Mini4


Thanks a lot this really helped man! Btw do the senfers still have big soundstage and forward vocals when played directly from a phone? If not then most definitely I'll order the p4s tonight.


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks a lot this really helped man! Btw do the senfers still have big soundstage and forward vocals when played directly from a phone? If not then most definitely I'll order the p4s tonight.


Yes, they have. But I hear loud and I can only use it proper in a very quiet environment and my S9 with full volume on. But this only to answer your question. I use them with my M0.


----------



## stryed

I forgot about the pinacles, the P1 are a bit pricey though. Would like a complement for my IT01 like the toneking T4, Audbos P4 but soundstage is important. ALso heard Toneking ninetail could be a good pick. Soo many choices, soo little money.


----------



## Lurk650

stryed said:


> I forgot about the pinacles, the P1 are a bit pricey though. Would like a complement for my IT01 like the toneking T4, Audbos P4 but soundstage is important. ALso heard Toneking ninetail could be a good pick. Soo many choices, soo little money.


I have the IT01 and 9T. 01 has the in your face deep graphene bass with a good amount of Treble to give them energy. The 9T is a smooth relaxed listen, good rumble and with Silver/Silver setup you get some good sparkle up top.

The IT01 is for day time and the 9T is for night time, for me.



On that note, ordered the DMG for same day delivery on Amazon yesterday, driver decided to not deliver to me so I got them a little bit ago. Digging them so far. Using Symbio Wide tips and Triton8 balanced cable to my ES100.


----------



## aspire5550

Lurk650 said:


> I have the IT01 and 9T. 01 has the in your face deep graphene bass with a good amount of Treble to give them energy. The 9T is a smooth relaxed listen, good rumble and with Silver/Silver setup you get some good sparkle up top.
> 
> The IT01 is for day time and the 9T is for night time, for me.
> 
> ...


How's the dmg compared to IT01?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 28, 2018)

So I have been browsing the sales pages on Ali. Some notable deals. BQEYZ BQ3  will be sold for roughly $45 on several sites. The NK10 will be sold for $300. Moon Drop Kansas Pro sold for $161 on various sites..

Cables of course will be sold at the cheapest of the year. Some stand out ones are listed on the cheap cable thread.


----------



## HungryPanda

These MT100's are growing and growing on me. This is just sublime with them


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> These MT100's are growing and growing on me. This is just sublime with them


You should have ordered the BL1 too... That way we could have had a head to head comparison.


----------



## HungryPanda

I would be surprised if it could beat these, bass is getting better all the time, soundstage is the best I've heard in an iem, highs are beautiful never harsh but so clear


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been browsing the sales pages on Ali. Some notable deals. BQEYZ BQ3  will be sold for roughly $45 on several sites.
> 
> Cables of course will be sold at the cheapest of the year. Some stand out ones are listed on the cheap cable thread.



Dsnuts, is the bq3 an upgrade over the v80s?

I have the dm6 coming in. Should I upgrade the stock cable it comes with to something like what you have listed?

Thank you.


----------



## Lurk650

aspire5550 said:


> How's the dmg compared to IT01?



Initial impressions after 1 hour of listening ootb, tighter bass with more texture but the graphene of the IT01 has more impact. Better separation and stage depth on the DMG. Not 100% on the mids yet, but I believe they are thinner on the IT01.


----------



## Kitechaser

facethemusic88 said:


> Dsnuts, is the bq3 an upgrade over the v80s?
> 
> I have the dm6 coming in. Should I upgrade the stock cable it comes with to something like what you have listed?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes upgrade to cable. It is crappy.


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> I would be surprised if it could beat these, bass is getting better all the time, soundstage is the best I've heard in an iem, highs are beautiful never harsh but so clear


Indeed, these are growing with me, too.
Actually, I don't know the last days, which IEM I should pick. MT100, Rose Mini4, Mini6, Audbos P4. 

So many new driver and related developments made these times. I am glad our hobby is obviously worth investing in good R&D. Sound quality improvements definitely benefits from this.

I am very curious what improvements with the planars gives us in the future, because I do think (one of the) the first shot(s) with the MT100 is already a big winner.


----------



## Kitechaser

demo-to said:


> Indeed, these are growing with me, too.
> Actually, I don't know the last days, which IEM I should pick. MT100, Rose Mini4, Mini6, Audbos P4.
> 
> So many new driver and related developments made these times. I am glad our hobby is obviously worth investing in good R&D. Sound quality improvements definitely benefits from this.
> ...


CL2 is whupping many of the S class iems. The future for this hobby is bright, very bright.


----------



## geagle

I have the Moondrop Kanas Pro in my Ali cart, ready to go for 11.11  . And the cable that @Dsnuts originally pointed out, the okcsc one with the awesome plug will be $186 (here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.281.28413c00SSt9GB ) ... still more than what it sold for at the original sale ($126), but it's really a very good cable, IMHO, and the plug solution is very convenient. I may even get another one (maybe in gold-plated - got the silver, last time).


----------



## superuser1

I am tossing and turning between the Toneking BL1 and the other planar offering.


----------



## demo-to

superuser1 said:


> I am tossing and turning between the Toneking BL1 and the other planar offering.


I can understand. Really! Using the same planar driver I am also tempted to figure out how Toneking implemented this in their attempt.
Someone have to get both and compare it. 

Then there is the LZ A6 coming and the…and the...and the…
Bright, bright future for this hobby = poor, poor head.fier in the future LOL


----------



## geagle

demo-to said:


> Bright, bright future for this hobby = poor, poor head.fier in the future LOL


 LOL... +1


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> These MT100's are growing and growing on me. This is just sublime with them



Did I read somewhere that sender r&d this planar and BA hybrid Drivers? 

Is there a review for the mt100


----------



## SciOC

HungryPanda said:


> I would be surprised if it could beat these, bass is getting better all the time, soundstage is the best I've heard in an iem, highs are beautiful never harsh but so clear


Which seller did you order your mt100 pair from?  None of the options are great....


----------



## Lurk650

demo-to said:


> I can understand. Really! Using the same planar driver I am also tempted to figure out how Toneking implemented this in their attempt.
> Someone have to get both and compare it.
> 
> Then there is the LZ A6 coming and the…and the...and the…
> Bright, bright future for this hobby = poor, poor head.fier in the future LOL


If what Headpie posted on IG is the A6 then the shell is pretty much the same as the Shozy Hibiki which is disappointing


----------



## demo-to

Lurk650 said:


> If what Headpie posted on IG is the A6 then the shell is pretty much the same as the Shozy Hibiki which is disappointing


Disappointing, because the shell is uncomfortable or because just copied?

As long as the shell is comfortable I am fine with copies because I am looking for best (and maybe unique) (technics and) sound, not unique and fancy shell design. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## HungryPanda

SciOC said:


> Which seller did you order your mt100 pair from?  None of the options are great....


Beteran HIFI Audio Store


----------



## Lival

They are all variation in color,Black blue pink purple red.. I like it.


----------



## thejoker13

geagle said:


> I have the Moondrop Kanas Pro in my Ali cart, ready to go for 11.11  . And the cable that @Dsnuts originally pointed out, the okcsc one with the awesome plug will be $186 (here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.281.28413c00SSt9GB ) ... still more than what it sold for at the original sale ($126), but it's really a very good cable, IMHO, and the plug solution is very convenient. I may even get another one (maybe in gold-plated - got the silver, last time).


Great minds think alike, haha. I also bought the pure silver cable with the awesome plugs, and am seriously considering the gold plated one as well. These are very high quality and well worth their asking price, in my opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

Another new contender in the $150ish range hybrid game. 

Whizzer A-HE03.

Model: A-HE03
Material: aluminum magnesium alloy
Driver: 10.0mm Beryllium Dynamic driver + Knowles 2BA
Sensitivity : 98 dB SPL/mW
Impedance : 28 Ω
Frequency response range : 12Hz-40Khz
Connector: 2Pin
Plug: 3.5mm
Cable : 120 cm 5N OFC+SPC 120mm braided line
Outer packing size: 160X140X80(mm)


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Disappointing, because the shell is uncomfortable or because just copied?
> 
> As long as the shell is comfortable I am fine with copies because I am looking for best (and maybe unique) (technics and) sound, not unique and fancy shell design. But that's just my opinion.


If I remember correctly you said that you found the mt100 a bit unclear in the mids and the depth and height of the stage is average. Has those intial impressions changed with more use?


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 29, 2018)

geagle said:


> I have the Moondrop Kanas Pro in my Ali cart, ready to go for 11.11  . And the cable that @Dsnuts originally pointed out, the okcsc one with the awesome plug will be $186 (here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.281.28413c00SSt9GB ) ... still more than what it sold for at the original sale ($126), but it's really a very good cable, IMHO, and the plug solution is very convenient. I may even get another one (maybe in gold-plated - got the silver, last time).


you can also try another budget solution, which allows you to choose other cables. single end out to balanced plug adapter.
measured their dc resistance (mΩ), and they are more than acceptable (tiny variation compared with the big difference in conductivity between cables).
oksc adapter L/L+:12-13 R/R+:12-17 G/L-:10-12 G/R-:11-13
astrotec adapter L+:15 R+:15 G/L-:2.4 G/R-:3.7 (better ground)
eidolic adapter L+:10.3 R+:9.3 G/L-:1.5 G/R-:2.8 (better ground)
guess we could make our diy adapter, but it wouldn't be so small.


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> If I remember correctly you said that you found the mt100 a bit unclear in the mids and the depth and height of the stage is average. Has those intial impressions changed with more use?


Yes, nothing is unclear for me with the MT100 anymore. I compared directly A/B with my other gear.
The stage improved also a bit but is for me still broader than in the other directions.


----------



## geagle

thejoker13 said:


> Great minds think alike, haha. I also bought the pure silver cable with the awesome plugs, and am seriously considering the gold plated one as well. These are very high quality and well worth their asking price, in my opinion.



 , and really, very much agree on the quality and on the value for money ... only fly in the ointment is that I got the original silver one for $126 which was obviously a better deal  . Guess they woke up, and realized that they COULD ask more  (and yeah, I think even $186 is actually still quite a good price for the cable, which is why I'm seriously considering buying another one, even at 50% more than I paid for the original one...)


----------



## SciOC

How much sound does the mt100 leak, I'm really agonizing over my decision between the mt100 and toneking BL1...   

Really I just want something BETTER than my isine20.


----------



## HungryPanda

MT100 with a few more hours and the vocals just jumped into focus. This little beauty just needs the dreaded burn in


----------



## HungryPanda

MT100 does not have the best isolation amost at ear bud level but does not leak much. I had my wife lean towards me and she only heard them when pressed against me


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Dsnuts said:


> Another new contender in the $150ish range hybrid game.
> 
> Whizzer A-HE03.
> 
> ...


Damn! These look awesome


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a perpetual turning machine. $150 segment is very populated with hybrids and at this price I expect some proficiency and quality. Intriguing that is using a Beryllium dynamic. A bit unique. Should have some stout bass.


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> MT100 does not have the best isolation amost at ear bud level but does not leak much. I had my wife lean towards me and she only heard them when pressed against me


And mine claims she hears my MT100 through when she listening to her ear buds.
Again, I hear quite loud.

This might also explain why I have trouble with sharp or piercing upper registers on certain IEMs which you don't have. Because you listening to the music with lower volume and don't get so often into the volume regions where these starts to occur.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I do not listen at high volumes that is certain


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone looking for foam tips. These are a great deal. They are every bit as good as complys but much cheaper. 
Sold on MD for $8. I got a few of these samples from the Dekoni rep at Can Jam. Definitely good foam tips. 




https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dekoni-bulletz-earphone-tips


----------



## Lurk650

demo-to said:


> Disappointing, because the shell is uncomfortable or because just copied?
> 
> As long as the shell is comfortable I am fine with copies because I am looking for best (and maybe unique) (technics and) sound, not unique and fancy shell design. But that's just my opinion.


Confirmed per Chinese IEM thread that it's the A6. Disappointing bc they copied a shell. The LZA2 was somewhat original, A3 more original, A4 really original, A5 somewhat original and the A6 is literally just the Hibiki shell with a different outer design that isn't Carbon Fiber.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

Okay. So a 150 hours of burn in on the DM6, and these are a steal for 200 dollars.
Bass is fast, and punchy, decay is natural and quick, does not bleed into the mids at all. Mids are dead center, neither recessed, nor forward, balanced, just right.
Treble is airy and lots of sparkle.
Overall, neutral signature, with bass thump of a dynamic.
Very easy to drive.
Big up to Hawaii Bad Boy, the dude knows his equipment.
Much respect.
ADD: vocals sounded muffled and muddy till I switched to foam tips, I had some comply 400 audiophile foams laying around, and it brought these to life for me.
So tip rolling is a must. Vocals should be crystal clear, and not muffled, if they are muffled, keep switching tips.
I am very very impressed.
If you are on the fence, jump in head first.
Edit: RHA biflange work really well for me too.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone looking for foam tips. These are a great deal. They are every bit as good as complys but much cheaper.
> Sold on MD for $8. I got a few of these samples from the Dekoni rep at Can Jam. Definitely good foam tips.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this one out DSnuts!!!


----------



## SciOC

Well


Kitechaser said:


> Okay. So a 150 hours of burn in on the DM6, and these are a steal for 200 dollars.
> Bass is fast, and punchy, decay is natural and quick, does not bleed into the mids at all. Mids are dead center, neither recessed, nor forward, balanced, just right.
> Treble is airy and lots of sparkle.
> Overall, neutral signature, with bass thump of a dynamic.
> ...


Sounds like you're describing the Andromeda....


The dm6+**** mt100/toneking bl1 planar, OR the rha cl2?  That's the question for me.  In the cl2 thread you said there was no comparison between dm6 and cl2, but that was ages ago....


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 30, 2018)

SciOC said:


> Well
> 
> Sounds like you're describing the Andromeda....
> 
> ...


Disregard that earlier comparison, that was the DM6 straight out of the box.
Brand new, no burn in, they were death incarnate. Let me put it this way.....get these.
Probably will be the best 200 dollars you have ever spent.
I would then save up and get the CL2.
Edit: these have no business being as good as they are for 200 bucks. I thought it was hype when HBB was saying that he would take these over the audio 64 u12, but I believe it now.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

I still think the CL2 are in a different class, as far as i am concerned those are top S class iems. These are a solid A+, and considering the price, probably one of the best value for performance out there.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

The DM6 need, and I mean neeeeed a good copper cable to get the best out of them. I would pick these over the campfire vega, no hesitation. Don't know about the andromeda, I haven't heard those, but I am sure someone who has, will come chime in eventually.
Edit: I just ordered a 2nd one for my sister


----------



## rendyG (Oct 29, 2018)

Stop it, I told myself I won´t spend more than $100 on a pair of iems (especially after I bought and modded the Evos Palais for $70 on sale - a match made in heaven for me).
But after watching the Bad guy´s review and reading some impressions of DM6, I don´t think I can resist anymore (I always wanted to try some multi-BA anyway..)

*How is the isolation on DM6?* Also I think it would be very helpful if someone could make a measurement with comparison to some known iem, just to be sure there are no peaks that could bother someone 
11.11. is getting closer, prepare your wallets!


----------



## Kitechaser

rendyG said:


> Stop it, I told myself I won´t spend more than $100 on a pair of iems (especially after I bought and modded the Evos Palais for $70 on sale - a match made in heaven for me).
> But after watching the Bad guy´s review and reading some impressions of DM6, I don´t think I can resist anymore (I always wanted to try some multi-BA anyway..)
> 
> *How is the isolation on DM6?* Also I think it would be very helpful if someone could do a measurements with comparison to some known iem
> 11.11. is getting closer, prepare your wallets!


Isolation is top notch, the shell covers most of the outer ear cavity, so no problems there. And fit is pretty snug.


----------



## SteveKiwi

Kitechaser said:


> Isolation is top notch, the shell covers most of the outer ear cavity, so no problems there. And fit is pretty snug.


I agree the fit is excellent, oddly better than my custom UERM.

Sound great too!


----------



## Kitechaser

I just hooked these up to my bluetooth adapter that came with the CL2. And.................mind blown. 
I might just keep these attached to them.


----------



## SciOC

Well, so much for the money I made selling my Andromeda and b400....

How is the bass on the cl2 compared to a good dynamic?  Bass is always something I've been disappointed with on planars....


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

SciOC said:


> Well, so much for the money I made selling my Andromeda and b400....
> 
> How is the bass on the cl2 compared to a good dynamic?  Bass is always something I've been disappointed with on planars....





SciOC said:


> Well, so much for the money I made selling my Andromeda and b400....
> 
> How is the bass on the cl2 compared to a good dynamic?  Bass is always something I've been disappointed with on planars....


The bass is something else, it's response and decay is some of the fastest I have ever heard, and compares really well to a dynamic in quantity( it is not bassy) Hard to describe it, but it rumbles with such micro precision, that it catches you by surprise, constantly. Never interferes with the mids.
The CL2 is still changing 400 hours in, and needs a really good burn in.
Everyone of that thread is seeing the same thing. Sound keeps changing and maturing, and none of us are at the end of that rabbit hole. ( thankfully )
Edit: keeps getting better.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

Quote from Duncan, mod on the CL2 thread.
I asked how CL2 compare to the Xelento, and AKt8


""Well , there is a question!

So, I've just swapped out the **** cable from the CL2 to the AK T8ie mkII (which has a better treble / upper midrange IMO than the Xelento, which sounds to me a bit metallic), and frankly after two weeks of CL2 only, going back - the AKs sound quite anaemic, with a brighter treble (I'd rather say it is harsher), much thinner mids, and a bass that whilst still good by general standards sounds quite "budget" compared to the CL2 - Listening to Simon and Garfunkel - "Richard Cory", the bass guitar on the right channel just blatantly doesn't sound right... Arguably, the T8ue has a better soundstage, but to me doing a direct comparison to the CL2 is actually caused by the overall thinness of the sound on the AKs

Long story short, for exactly the same price, the holes in the T8ie / Xelento sound really do mean that they are outclassed by the identically priced CL2 (oh, and much more subjective, however - the fit is much better on the CL2, just everything appears more correctto me)...

Listening to the two side by side, the nearest analogy I can give here is that the AK T8ie mkII is to LCD as the CL2 is to OLED."""


----------



## Kitechaser

Akt8/xelento  are considered some of the best dynamic bass iems out there.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

Upgraded cable and tip rolling is a must with the CL2. I prefer spiral dots.
Edit: using the DM6 with the CL2 bluetooth dongle, almost zero drop in quality.
Sounds fan freaking tastic. .
Compared to a balanced out from sony NW-ZX300.
That is saying a lot.


----------



## SciOC

Have you tried a pure silver cable with it? 

Pure silver tends to be my favorite cable.  

Almost sounds like the CL2 might be accurate enough where a pure occ cable would benefit it without hurting detail though too.

You're tempting me on these, but it sounds like a lot of fun to have a dm6, a bl1, and $400 to spend at a later date...
.


----------



## Kitechaser

SciOC said:


> Have you tried a pure silver cable with it?
> 
> Pure silver tends to be my favorite cable.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried a silver cable, but personally I think it will pair really well with one. 
I have an ALO Audio SPC litz, and a ALO copper litz, and like both of them.
I prefer the transparency of the SPC  a bit more to be honest. 
So I think pure silver will be the perfect complement.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

D


----------



## AudioObsession (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey guys, I ordered a Toneking T4 from a very reputable seller on AliExpress
The tracking # said the package was "out for delivery" and would be arriving today.
The mail lady came and delivered the mail to me, but there was no package just normal mail.
shortly after I checked the tracking # and it said "the package was delivered to my mailbox"...
Yet I got nothing.
Did I get ripped off?
I am really freaking out  about this, so any help at all would be great.

Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## kukkurovaca

AudioObsession said:


> Hey guys, I ordered a Toneking T4 from a very reputable seller on AliExpress
> The tracking # said the package was "out for delivery" and would be arriving today.
> The mail lady came and delivered the mail to me, but there was no package just normal mail.
> shortly after I checked the tracking # and it said "the package was delivered to my mailbox"...
> ...



-Someone could have stolen your mail
-Seller could have put the wrong address on the package by mistake
-USPS could have delivered it to the wrong address (happens constantly in my neighborhood)
-USPS could have reported it as delivered even though it wasn't (happens periodically in my neighborhood)

If tracking shows it was delivered to your city/area, then it probably wasn't intentionally spoofed tracking from the vendor.


----------



## Kitechaser

AudioObsession said:


> Hey guys, I ordered a Toneking T4 from a very reputable seller on AliExpress
> The tracking # said the package was "out for delivery" and would be arriving today.
> The mail lady came and delivered the mail to me, but there was no package just normal mail.
> shortly after I checked the tracking # and it said "the package was delivered to my mailbox"...
> ...


If it doesn't show up tomorrow then I'd be worried. Plenty of times when the mail delivery fudged up tracking for me. They pre scan it as delivered and then forget it in their truck, only for it to show up the next day.


----------



## AudioObsession

kukkurovaca said:


> -Someone could have stolen your mail
> -Seller could have put the wrong address on the package by mistake
> -USPS could have delivered it to the wrong address (happens constantly in my neighborhood)
> -USPS could have reported it as delivered even though it wasn't (happens periodically in my neighborhood)
> ...



I doubt it was stolen, because the mail lady came to my door and handed me the mail.. I highly doubt she stole it because I have been getting my mail for years from her and this would be the first time anything like this happened...

Wrong address is what I'm suspecting because it said it was delivered to my very small town, although I haven't had this happen before either so I am very worried...

Should I contact the post office? I already wrote a note to the vendor maybe they made a slight error on my address...
Man this is really stressful... First time I decided to spend this much money on a AliExpress sale and this is the second time it's gone bad.. The first time HotFi failed to deliver, so the other seller was kind enough to match their sale price and now here I am again 2 months later with no T4 earphones... Ugh!


----------



## AudioObsession

Kitechaser said:


> If it doesn't show up tomorrow then I'd be worried. Plenty of times when the mail delivery fudged up tracking for me. They pre scan it as delivered and then forget it in their truck, only for it to show up the next day.


That could be the case here.. She brought a letter to the door that needed to be signed for so maybe that distracted her, and she forgot the package in her truck. 
I wish I had thought about it at the time and asked her, but I was distracted by signing for the letter... Anyway, I'll call USPS tomorrow...


----------



## GrandmaBae (Oct 29, 2018)

The DM6 have arrived for about several days now.
They are just fantastic. Sound, look, and build quality.
Photos:



Spoiler


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the T2 Pro. Very nice earphone, but I don't think it was a necessary release. Treble was fine. Bass needed attention. Feels like a missed opportunity.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi



 



​


----------



## hakuzen

AudioObsession said:


> Hey guys, I ordered a Toneking T4 from a very reputable seller on AliExpress
> The tracking # said the package was "out for delivery" and would be arriving today.
> The mail lady came and delivered the mail to me, but there was no package just normal mail.
> shortly after I checked the tracking # and it said "the package was delivered to my mailbox"...
> ...





Kitechaser said:


> If it doesn't show up tomorrow then I'd be worried. Plenty of times when the mail delivery fudged up tracking for me. They pre scan it as delivered and then forget it in their truck, only for it to show up the next day.


hope you'll get it tomorrow. otherwise you'll have to contact ups to find out where it was delivered.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 29, 2018)

SciOC said:


> Have you tried a pure silver cable with it?
> 
> Pure silver tends to be my favorite cable.
> 
> ...


Consensus is pure copper or pure silver for the CL2.
Did A/B testing with SPC and Copper on the DM6, the sound difference is very substantial. They need a pure copper cable to really shine.


----------



## Lurk650

BL1 is 24ohm and this is the FR. Straight from TK store.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 30, 2018)

..


----------



## AudioObsession

AudioObsession said:


> That could be the case here.. She brought a letter to the door that needed to be signed for so maybe that distracted her, and she forgot the package in her truck.
> I wish I had thought about it at the time and asked her, but I was distracted by signing for the letter... Anyway, I'll call USPS tomorrow...


Good news! 
The Toneking T4 were accidentally delivered to a neighbor instead....but all is well now, and I have them in my ears as I type.
VERY early impressions: THESE KICK ASS!! :-D
Anyway it's only been like 15 minutes of listening, so that's all I got for now. 
I will post more soon.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 29, 2018)

Opera Factory OM1. Single dynamic with a lot of bass. One of 3 cheapos I got tonight for review. Like cheap jewelry in your ears. These has so much bass out of the box. Gonna let them settle down before writing anything about these but these are my least fave out of the 3. Guys that like their bass in every tune you hear might like em though.





EZaudio D4.. These weren't great out of the box but the sound started to open up a bit when I amped them. These are most definitely not the NE700m they are supposed to be based off of. Not bad for the cheap price not great either will wait n see where this one goes.

Then there was this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



niceHCK EB2. Now we are talking. These are impressive. These buds will be sold on NiceHCK site for $23ish on 11/11 day. These are the real deal. Actually sounds amazing. Didn't expect anything from this package to impress me out of the box. These are impressing me out of the box.


----------



## Kitechaser (Oct 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Sound Eq

any good cable to buy from Aliexpress for max 70 usd.

I have the 64audio U8 and want a 2 pin , 2.5mm balanced cable, which one would you recommend


----------



## Dsnuts

Funny you ask. I would read up on this thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...buck-cable-thread.891911/page-4#post-14568530


----------



## Ahmad313

TK T4 and Magaosi MGS-401 which one has the best vocals quality/positioning and soundstage depth/height ,
Any comparison between the two ,???


----------



## dcplusonetwo

https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/koel-balanced-armature-earphones

Anyone?


----------



## mbwilson111

dcplusonetwo said:


> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/koel-balanced-armature-earphones
> 
> Anyone?



That is beautiful!   Very tempting... if it sounds good...


----------



## Libertad

dcplusonetwo said:


> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/koel-balanced-armature-earphones
> 
> Anyone?


Looks dope and a nice price


----------



## antdroid

Lurk650 said:


> BL1 is 24ohm and this is the FR. Straight from TK store.



Is that compensated FR?

May be a tad mid-forward for my liking. Hopefully not shouty. Otherwise looks solid. Except maybe the uneven treble. I’ve been contemplating picking one up over the past few days. Haven’t pulled the trigger, mostly because I don’t really need it and I don’t really like the faceplate on it enough to spend $210 on it.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 30, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Is that compensated FR?
> 
> May be a tad mid-forward for my liking. Hopefully not shouty. Otherwise looks solid. Except maybe the uneven treble. I’ve been contemplating picking one up over the past few days. Haven’t pulled the trigger, mostly because I don’t really need it and I don’t really like the faceplate on it enough to spend $210 on it.


Not enough resolution in the measurement.  Resolution needs to be transparent enough to show peaks if there are.  There are straight geometric lines like connect the dots.  I'd be wary of these graphs and hope somebody didn't draw them up!

We need somebody with a rig to verify measurements.


----------



## silverfishla

B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on the T2 Pro. Very nice earphone, but I don't think it was a necessary release. Treble was fine. Bass needed attention. Feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ...


I agree with you, it’s more a whole shift in the upper range, making it a different iem altogether.  And, like you, appreciate it for that, but doesn’t actually make the original T2 “better”.


----------



## The Pix

GrandmaBae said:


> The DM6 have arrived for about several days now.
> They are just fantastic. Sound, look, and build quality.
> Photos:
> 
> ...


Wow you went custom...  Bravo, I can't lie they do look nice.  I've been so tempted to go the custom route too!!

Are the inner shells transparent or white?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2018)

Well I can say these have now set the new benchmark. Thats right fellas. A new benchmark for the biggest brawniest bloated mid bass I have heard this year.
You know your dealing with bass power when the bass drowns out the mids and whatever highs are left over. They have the type of sound that is best decribed as the low fi trunk of funk. Your not so best friends old Honda Civic with them 15" sub woofers and not so tightly put in place to hear the rattle every time it rolls by and hits them low notes.

In all seriousness. This time I am gonna write about these and not send them back to NiceHCK folks. They want my honest take on em. They are gonna get my honest take on em. I am gonna have some fun writing about these bad and I mean that literally bad boys. They do have a certain toyish charm to them however.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can say these have now set the new benchmark. Thats right fellas. A new benchmark for the biggest brawniest bloated mid bass I have heard this year.
> You know your dealing with bass power when the bass drowns out the mids and whatever highs are left over. They have the type of sound that is best decribed as the low fi trunk of funk. Your not so best friends old Honda Civic with them 15" sub woofers and not so tightly put in place to hear the rattle every time it rolls by and hits them low notes.
> 
> In all seriousness. This time I am gonna write about these and not send them back to NiceHCK folks. They want my honest take on em. They are gonna get my honest take on em. I am gonna have some fun writing about these bad and I mean that literally bad boys. They do have a certain toyish charm to them however.


I almost bought these during the last sale. Glad I didn’t; these are a bullet well dodged.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2018)

To be fair I haven't fully burned them in. I threw on my pure silver cable on them and a Spiral Dot as the stock tips get this. ENHANCE the bass! it is narrow bored.

First time I put them in my ears I can feel my eyeballs shake! And it sounds like this with my cable that cost 3X more Lol. 

You guys want something that is worth getting EB2 from NiceHCK 






You gotta be OK with earbuds. But these will be sold at $25ish on 11/11. Completely worth the cash. These will surprise you.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> To be fair I haven't fully burned them in. I threw on my pure silver cable on them and a Spiral Dot as the stock tips get this. ENHANCE the bass! it is narrow bored.
> 
> First time I put them in my ears I can feel my eyeballs shake! And it sounds like this with my cable that cost 3X more Lol.


After the DM6 right out of the box experience, who knows, this toad might just turn into Cinderella.


----------



## Dsnuts

ya I am gonna throw them on the burn in station in my basement. Wont touch them for a week. Had enough of that super bass! 

These are advertised to have bass and you get plenty of that.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 30, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> You guys want something that is worth getting EB2 from NiceHCK
> 
> You gotta be OK with earbuds. But these will be sold at $25ish on 11/11. Completely worth the cash. These will surprise you.



I have had my EB2 (black version)  for awhile now...I  love them.  OK with buds in general but these fit better than most.  I got mine without knowing what they would be as a Fukubukuro (mystery lucky bag) from NiceHCK.  Wonderful surprise.

As for the


Dsnuts said:


> Well I can say these have now set the new benchmark. Thats right fellas. A new benchmark for the biggest brawniest bloated mid bass I have heard this year.



They cannot possibly be worse than the GGMM C300 that I sent back to Amazon a couple of weeks ago.  I felt like someone was in my head  breaking my skull to try to escape.  Weirdly, I do have a few GGMM iems that I do like.


----------



## Lurk650

antdroid said:


> Is that compensated FR?
> 
> May be a tad mid-forward for my liking. Hopefully not shouty. Otherwise looks solid. Except maybe the uneven treble. I’ve been contemplating picking one up over the past few days. Haven’t pulled the trigger, mostly because I don’t really need it and I don’t really like the faceplate on it enough to spend $210 on it.



Straight from Ada Zhong from theTK store on AE (I guess). One person has gave their impressions so far.


----------



## chickenmoon

SilverLodestar said:


> I almost bought these during the last sale. Glad I didn’t; these are a bullet well dodged.



I bought them during the last sale and they are not as bad as you think. Actually they are surprisingly good considering the amount of bass they have. You 'd think the bass drowns everything else and they sound muffled but no, surprisingly they retain very good clarity and are fairly detailed. Not my favorite IEM by a long shot by certainly not an horribly bad one I'm never going to use again.


----------



## Dsnuts

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had my EB2 (black version)  for awhile now...I  love them.  OK with buds in general but these fit better than most.  I got mine without knowing what they would be as a Fukubukuro (mystery lucky bag) from NiceHCK.  Wonderful surprise.
> 
> As for the
> 
> ...



I was very surprised how good the EB2 sounded to me even on first listen. I think it sounds just as good as anything I have heard SQ wise to anything in the $100ish range in SQ if not better. Very surprised since these are being sold for $23 soon. 

For the OM1s.. I have plenty of bass heavy earphones but these are a bit too much. I would guessimate the bass to have at least 16dbs of boost maybe more. It is all mid bass too. Lol. It pounds your head. The design is actually done well the housing is large for the single dynamic and has plenty of room for the driver. I can tell it is vented well but that is the problem. The focus of the sound is Bass first. I think your average hip hop lovin crowd might enjoy these but forget about any type of real balance here. It is all about dat bass!


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Very surprised since these are being sold for $23 soon.



Because I fearlessly jumped on the mystery bag, I got mine for $19.99.  Sight unseen.  I think there were 100 available at the time.  They went fast.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> I was very surprised how good the EB2 sounded to me even on first listen. I think it sounds just as good as anything I have heard SQ wise to anything in the $100ish range in SQ if not better. Very surprised since these are being sold for $23 soon.
> 
> For the OM1s.. I have plenty of bass heavy earphones but these are a bit too much. I would guessimate the bass to have at least 16dbs of boost maybe more. It is all mid bass too. Lol. It pounds your head. The design is actually done well the housing is large for the single dynamic and has plenty of room for the driver. I can tell it is vented well but that is the problem. The focus of the sound is Bass first. I think your average hip hop lovin crowd might enjoy these but forget about any type of real balance here. It is all about dat bass!


Poke a hole in the vent where the driver is and , then they become balanced


----------



## Dsnuts

I plan on trying some mods after my write up but as they are. These are one sided and it ain't the treble.


----------



## chickenmoon (Oct 30, 2018)

mochill said:


> Poke a hole in the vent where the driver is and , then they become balanced



Bass sure goes away after doing that but there's isn't enough of it anymore IMO, very shouty sound. I had to add some micropore tape on the vents to relift the bass and now they are about right..


----------



## dcplusonetwo

mbwilson111 said:


> That is beautiful!   Very tempting... if it sounds good...



Have you heard the QDC Neptune? It's also a single BA but it sounds very good. I have not tried any single BA that cost more than the ER4S but whatever that is coming out from the QDC Neptune is really good for a single BA. I hope the Brainwavz Koel would be equally good at that price as well.


----------



## mbwilson111

dcplusonetwo said:


> Have you heard the QDC Neptune? It's also a single BA but it sounds very good. I have not tried any single BA that cost more than the ER4S but whatever that is coming out from the QDC Neptune is really good for a single BA. I hope the Brainwavz Koel would be equally good at that price as well.



I was unaware of the Neptune.

I have the Moondrop Nocturne which has a single BA.  I love the sound.  I think it is no longer available.  Not my photo.


----------



## Alino

thejoker13 said:


> I talked with the seller about these. He says they're using the same drivers as the t88k, with an additional chinese made 30017. That makes it knowles 31618 for bass, and 30265 for mids and 3-30017 for treble. I'm not sure about the stores authenticity though, because Mr Z (the actual Toneking owner and tuning master)says he's not made a T10k at all, not is he developing one. The store also has "Toneking hybrid" that uses the same shell as the T4, T66s and T88k. I will only purchase from the official Toneking store and hotfi, as they're official distributors for Toneking.




I humbly suggest you to check HotFi decaying quality reports on AE. Do not buy to that 'seller' if you do nor want to risk.
I recently had the worst annoying experience trying to buy HotFi  a T66. The only made me lose time. No serious seller, a real swindler not replying update requests and only asking to wait a shipping he never did. I took money back and went to Toneking, little more expensive but actually reported 100% reliable.


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone looking for foam tips. These are a great deal. They are every bit as good as complys but much cheaper.
> Sold on MD for $8. I got a few of these samples from the Dekoni rep at Can Jam. Definitely good foam tips.
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of Tips, I've asked before but got really only one answer, does anyone know what kind of Comply tips fit the BGVP DMG. Someone Said T-200. 
Stupid company doesn't actually give measurements anywhere, only compatibility charts.


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Oct 31, 2018)

i think it has been talked there i think bgvp dm6 on audiovideo professional presale is somewhat fishy. i said this cause i make preorder from them. they send me a mail ask for which version i want v1 or v2. which is v1 is need amp v2 dont need. than they send me it will be shipped after 15 days on 11.11 cause production take some time. anyone know what do they want to do?


----------



## SciOC

Unless you want to deal with delays and or BS where you don't even get them and get a shady type of refund, id not pay the remaining sum on 11.11.

Basically, bgvp didn't authorize that price, so availability for these $153 dollar dm6's gets put on the back burner since they're made to order, and whether or not the warranty will be honored is questionable.  You're rolling the dice on it.

I mean it's possible they're on the up and up and you'll get them as promised.  basically, they'd be doing this for promotional purposes, but the signs aren't encouraging.  It could have been a poorly thought out plan, or could be some type of scam, who knows.


----------



## Alino

Definitley THERE ARE SCAMS in these poorly organized AliExpress soldes. 

Sometimes sellers (HotFi and Beteran in my 'miserable' bad sellers direct experiences) do not even seem to own the earphones they are offering for real. The tenth day arrived, 'Dear friend please consider.... Crap. And nobody better risk the delayed time of shipping as the client service hipocritly adviced me more than once. 




SciOC said:


> Unless you want to deal with delays and or BS where you don't even get them and get a shady type of refund, id not pay the remaining sum on 11.11.
> 
> Basically, bgvp didn't authorize that price, so availability for these $153 dollar dm6's gets put on the back burner since they're made to order, and whether or not the warranty will be honored is questionable.  You're rolling the dice on it.
> 
> I mean it's possible they're on the up and up and you'll get them as promised.  basically, they'd be doing this for promotional purposes, but the signs aren't encouraging.  It could have been a poorly thought out plan, or could be some type of scam, who knows.


----------



## GrandmaBae

The Pix said:


> Wow you went custom...  Bravo, I can't lie they do look nice.  I've been so tempted to go the custom route too!!
> 
> Are the inner shells transparent or white?



One side is transparent and one is white. The transparency is awesome too. 
Honestly they look like those thousands of dollars customs from the big brandies


----------



## Lurk650

In my few days with the DMG these are my small impressions. Been burning in daily, started with regular music for 1.5 days then J-Lab Burn In track for a day and half now. 

Bass is tight with great texture, well balanced between subbass and midbass

Mids are a tad forward with great detail & clarity, and Highs are sparkly with good detail but never get too in your face

Separation and stage is wide, deep and open but sometimes can throw off imaging a bit because of this. It's a 3D, out of your head stage. Like a concert venue vs a small room.

Female vocals you can hear each breath which is great but most of the time the vocals tend to come off shouty and a bit distracting. I will do more listening to male vocals tonight.


All testing done with Small Wide Bore Symbios (tons of tip rolling done), Triton8 Hybrid cable balanced to my ES100 fed by my Note 9.


----------



## Dsnuts

OnlyHazeRemains said:


> Speaking of Tips, I've asked before but got really only one answer, does anyone know what kind of Comply tips fit the BGVP DMG. Someone Said T-200.
> Stupid company doesn't actually give measurements anywhere, only compatibility charts.



I would go TX400. Most of my foam tips are Tx 400- Tx 500. I am certain the 400 variety will fit these. the nozzle is about 3mm opening.


----------



## thejoker13

Alino said:


> I humbly suggest you to check HotFi decaying quality reports on AE. Do not buy to that 'seller' if you do nor want to risk.
> I recently had the worst annoying experience trying to buy HotFi  a T66. The only made me lose time. No serious seller, a real swindler not replying update requests and only asking to wait a shipping he never did. I took money back and went to Toneking, little more expensive but actually reported 100% reliable.


I know Hotfi has issues with communication, but I have always received everything I've ordered from them. You're entitled to do what you want and I don't blame you for your opinion, but I haven't had some of the negative experiences with them like some people report. You can save alot of money from ordering from Hotfi, but it definitely won't be as smooth as ordering from the official store. So you need to balance and decide what is the most important aspect to you before ordering. The official Toneking store is great to deal with and will give prompt responses and fast shipping, but you will definitely pay extra for their service. Personally, I wish everyone would order from the official store and have a great and positive experience, so the Toneking name doesn't get associated with so much negativity like what happened in the past with all the Hotfi nonsense. I feel that hurt the brand and it's a shame because of how awesome, and underappreciated that they are. 
I hope you enjoy the T66s friend! They're a rare treat for their cost and only get better with the more time you spend with them. Personally, I find them to be the perfect balance of the T4 and the T88k. Please share your impressions whenever you can then. I believe I am the only one around here that has them, other than you now!


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> I would go TX400. Most of my foam tips are Tx 400- Tx 500. I am certain the 400 variety will fit these. the nozzle is about 3mm opening.


The tx400 are definitely a good fit and a good pairing sonically with the DMG. I can easily +1 your recommendation.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I was going to get the dm6 for my next iem but many Ali express sellers are raving about the **** hq8 and say these are a number 1 hit in Japan! They are also getting a massive sale on 11.11. Anyone heard about these because I can't find a review?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

hq8 sound a lot like T88 but seem to have a slight scoop in mids.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hawaiibadboy said:


> hq8 sound a lot like T88 but seem to have a slight scoop in mids.


Thanks alot man you just save me amples of time and I really loved your os v3 recommendation an absolute beast of an iem! Now I am after something that specialises on vocals. I really want both male and female vocals to shine and sound really forward, full and clear. What would be your pick from all the stuff you have heard upto the 200 USD price range?


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like MD finally shipped the Tenhz P4 pro. Look forward to hearing them tomorrow. Though I got my sights set on a bigger prize. Been reading the hype on the new Solaris. 

Why can't we get earphones that sound like the Andromeda or Solaris for 1/10th of the cost. It this too much to ask?!!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot man you just save me amples of time and I really loved your os v3 recommendation an absolute beast of an iem! Now I am after something that specialises on vocals. I really want both male and female vocals to shine and sound really forward, full and clear. What would be your pick from all the stuff you have heard upto the 200 USD price range?



DM6 and Massdrop+ both do vocals well. I think Massdrop needs to get over themselves and drop that price a bit.

Magaosi K5 sounds great with vocals too. If $200 is your budget the K5 or DM6 do vocals good. Just my opinion of course


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hawaiibadboy said:


> DM6 and Massdrop+ both do vocals well. I think Massdrop needs to get over themselves and drop that price a bit.
> 
> Magaosi K5 sounds great with vocals too. If $200 is your budget the K5 or DM6 do vocals good. Just my opinion of course


Thanks alot for your help, you really do have great content over there on YouTube. My last question would be do you feel the tenhz pro would be just as good for vocals only or is the dm6 still better? It's because I could save a load more and just remembered that you said the tenhz pro was very close to the dm6's sound. I don't care about bass as I have the os v3 for that.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot for your help, you really do have great content over there on YouTube. My last question would be do you feel the tenhz pro would be just as good for vocals only or is the dm6 still better? It's because I could save a load more and just remembered that you said the tenhz pro was very close to the dm6's sound. I don't care about bass as I have the os v3 for that.



Yes. My only gripe was for raising bass via EQ but if that is no prob for you then yeah that has good vocals and overall tuning. Save that cash. Christmas is coming


----------



## aspire5550 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes. My only gripe was for raising bass via EQ but if that is no prob for you then yeah that has good vocals and overall tuning. Save that cash. Christmas is coming


Would you still recommend DMG or is there any other earphones that you would recommend around the $100-$130 price range?

I don't care about eq and basically just wanted a clean upgrade from my <$50 earphone at the moment.

Thanks.


----------



## aspire5550

.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

aspire5550 said:


> Would you still recommend DMG or is there any other earphones that you would recommend around the $100-$130 price range?
> 
> I don't care about eq and basically just wanted a clean upgrade from my <$50 earphone at the moment.
> 
> Thanks.



I still rec the DMG. Another option is the Anew U1.


----------



## aspire5550

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I still rec the DMG. Another option is the Anew U1.


Thanks 

You did mention about TenHZ p4 pro being close in terms of sound to the DM6 but later on dismissed p4 pro due to the low end not reacting to EQ . 

Since Dm6 is better than DMG, can I say that if i don't eq, the p4 pro would be a better choice over dmg?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

aspire5550 said:


> Thanks
> 
> You did mention about TenHZ p4 pro being close in terms of sound to the DM6 but later on dismissed p4 pro due to the low end not reacting to EQ .
> 
> Since Dm6 is better than DMG, can I say that if i don't eq, the p4 pro would be a better choice over dmg?



P4 pro is more balanced while DMG has a warm tilt. If you're going for a more balanced tuning the P4 pro is a decent affordable analog of the DM6


----------



## aspire5550

Hawaiibadboy said:


> P4 pro is more balanced while DMG has a warm tilt. If you're going for a more balanced tuning the P4 pro is a decent affordable analog of the DM6


So no 1 is better than the other? 

Thanks for your rec , just ordered the DMG and gona be at peace with my decision .


----------



## Alino (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you @thejoker13 for your balanced and agreeable words. Yes, I have been one of those who may have stumbled in the very HotFi worst (beware not in communications only, though, those dynamic gentlemen), and it was my first AE buying too.

Hopefully now the legit Toneking seller with his reported 100% positive fb rate will make it up in the right times before I will back to penon forever.

AE is a strange pretty jungle-ish site for ecommerce not to join without a Paypal account (and i kinda despise Paypal, but here is totally mandatory to have money back in the short time becouse of the scum sellers'density).
I hope T66s will prove so great and worth a IEM as some reviewers said.





thejoker13 said:


> I know Hotfi has issues with communication, but I have always received everything I've ordered from them. You're entitled to do what you want and I don't blame you for your opinion, but I haven't had some of the negative experiences with them like some people report. You can save alot of money from ordering from Hotfi, but it definitely won't be as smooth as ordering from the official store. So you need to balance and decide what is the most important aspect to you before ordering. The official Toneking store is great to deal with and will give prompt responses and fast shipping, but you will definitely pay extra for their service. Personally, I wish everyone would order from the official store and have a great and positive experience, so the Toneking name doesn't get associated with so much negativity like what happened in the past with all the Hotfi nonsense. I feel that hurt the brand and it's a shame because of how awesome, and underappreciated that they are.
> I hope you enjoy the T66s friend! They're a rare treat for their cost and only get better with the more time you spend with them. Personally, I find them to be the perfect balance of the T4 and the T88k. Please share your impressions whenever you can then. I believe I am the only one around here that has them, other than you now!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 1, 2018)

The Solaris Hype is getting to me. I was contemplating spending on some new in ears during 11/11 sales but. Like all nice things you have to pay to play. I will try n be good not to splurge during sales day. Though this will be difficult. I do have a few cables I am most definitley gonna snap up but otherwise. I hope to start saving up.

I can most definitley see the Solaris in my collection. That earphone seems to be playing at a similar level as the IER Z1R I heard at Can Jam.  I read some rumors that the Z1R is getting a retune for some odd  reason. I thought what I heard sounded great but I am sure Sony is doing this for a good reason.


----------



## Jackpot77

Dsnuts said:


> The Solaris Hype is getting to me. I was contemplating spending on some new in ears during 11/11 sales but. Like all nice things you have to pay to play. I will try n be good not to splurge during sales day. Though this will be difficult. I do have a few cables I am most definitley gonna snap up but otherwise. I hope to start saving up.
> 
> I can most definitley see the Solaris in my collection. That earphone seems to be playing at a similar level as the IER Z1R I heard at Can Jam.  I read some rumors that the Z1R is getting a retune for some odd  reason. I thought what I heard sounded great but I am sure Sony is doing this for a good reason.



Had the Solaris for almost a week now - the hype is inevitable, but they are one hell of a good sounding earphone. I think a LOT of people will be talking about these over the next few months. As you say, price is in the TOTL bracket at just under $1500, but if you can weather that, the sound they make is superb.

Genuinely great sounding IEM, and don't sound like anything else I've heard before (never heard the Z1R though, as people do suggest three are similarities).


----------



## eggnogg

another one w/ planar


----------



## Holypal

eggnogg said:


> another one w/ planar




Looks very open-back


----------



## Dsnuts

It will only be time before there is a planar, dynamic, BA hybrid. Lol.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 1, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> It will only be time before there is a planar, dynamic, BA hybrid. Lol.


And that will be amazing...  The sub bass of a dynamic, the sweet vocals and guitars of a planar, and the smooth sparkly highs of the BA.  Combine them all and separation and staging should go to a whole different level.

I, for one, can't wait.  It's what is making me hesitant to jump on the rha CL2 right now.

I wonder how long it'll be before we see a multi planar now?


----------



## DBaldock9

thejoker13 said:


> I know Hotfi has issues with communication, but I have always received everything I've ordered from them. You're entitled to do what you want and I don't blame you for your opinion, but I haven't had some of the negative experiences with them like some people report. You can save alot of money from ordering from Hotfi, but it definitely won't be as smooth as ordering from the official store. So you need to balance and decide what is the most important aspect to you before ordering. The official Toneking store is great to deal with and will give prompt responses and fast shipping, but you will definitely pay extra for their service. Personally, I wish everyone would order from the official store and have a great and positive experience, so the Toneking name doesn't get associated with so much negativity like what happened in the past with all the Hotfi nonsense. I feel that hurt the brand and it's a shame because of how awesome, and underappreciated that they are.
> I hope you enjoy the T66s friend! They're a rare treat for their cost and only get better with the more time you spend with them. Personally, I find them to be the perfect balance of the T4 and the T88k. Please share your impressions whenever you can then. I believe I am the only one around here that has them, other than you now!



While shipping from HotFi has been slow for the orders I've made, I've always received the correct items, in good condition. Two of my top three earphones are HotFi branded hybrids, with MMCX connectors.


----------



## Libertad

New IEM by the folks at Brainwavz called the KOEL
its main focus is innovative 3d printing for the shell designs and all the marketing buzz leads me to belive it will be more neutral/refernced tuned than your typical single BA design and its got a great price of $70USD and they look beautiful 
 

Specs 

Drivers : *Single Balanced Armature*
Rated Impedance : *30Ω*
Frequency Range : *16 Hz ~ 22 kHz*
Sensitivity : *105 dB at 1 mW*
Cable : *Detachable*
Cable Connector : *MMCX*
Plug : *3.5 mm, Gold plated*

I pulled all this info directly from the brainwavz product page here is a link https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/koel-balanced-armature-earphones


----------



## antdroid

eggnogg said:


> another one w/ planar



Externally - looks closer to the ME1, which I am loving more and more every day after the custom conversion. Open-back is preferred for me, so will be keeping an eye out on these.


----------



## aaDee

Anyone compared Exclusive King to DM6? I know both are in different league but curious to know .
Will be getting DM6 on 11.11 sale


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> I know Hotfi has issues with communication, but I have always received everything I've ordered from them. You're entitled to do what you want and I don't blame you for your opinion, but I haven't had some of the negative experiences with them like some people report. You can save alot of money from ordering from Hotfi, but it definitely won't be as smooth as ordering from the official store. So you need to balance and decide what is the most important aspect to you before ordering. The official Toneking store is great to deal with and will give prompt responses and fast shipping, but you will definitely pay extra for their service. Personally, I wish everyone would order from the official store and have a great and positive experience, so the Toneking name doesn't get associated with so much negativity like what happened in the past with all the Hotfi nonsense. I feel that hurt the brand and it's a shame because of how awesome, and underappreciated that they are.
> I hope you enjoy the T66s friend! They're a rare treat for their cost and only get better with the more time you spend with them. Personally, I find them to be the perfect balance of the T4 and the T88k. Please share your impressions whenever you can then. I believe I am the only one around here that has them, other than you now!





DBaldock9 said:


> While shipping from HotFi has been slow for the orders I've made, I've always received the correct items, in good condition. Two of my top three earphones are HotFi branded hybrids, with MMCX connectors.


i also vouch for hotfi.
pity it seems he is not going to compete at this 11.11. at least, he hasn't showed his discounts yet, if any. guess he has some kind of issue.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 1, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> another one w/ planar


Well, that's more interesting than the new Chinese planars. AAW tend to know their stuff and do make some great iems, so if this is prices competitively I would rather jump the gun for it rather than something like sfr or toneking, although I suspect this might go for a middleground between the new chi-fi planars and rha cl2.

It's interesting how much they changed the design though as this early pic from July shows a totally different look with a switch to boot


----------



## antdroid

kova4a said:


> Well, that's more interesting than the new Chinese planars. AAW tend to know their stuff and do make some great iems, so if this is prices competitively I would rather jump the gun for it rather than something like sfr or toneking, although I suspect this might go for a middleground between the new chi-fi planars and rha cl2.
> 
> It's interesting how much they changed the design though as this early pic from July shows a totally different look with a switch to boot



Maybe with the release of the sub-$250 planar IEMs, they had to re-think their pricing and manufacturability.


----------



## kova4a

antdroid said:


> Maybe with the release of the sub-$250 planar IEMs, they had to re-think their pricing and manufacturability.


I doubt that. If they put the work and money into R&D that required going through iterations with switch ans such, I don't think they would just scrap that and make a cheap planar iem. We'l see about that soon enough I guess. I'm still interested in planar magnetic iems, although now am way more interested in the new vsonic and the new flc series with dynamic drivers.


----------



## antdroid

Yea true. I dont know how well a vent system would work. Tuning for an open back and tuning for a closed back is different and you'd have to compromise one's quality for another if you did something like that. If I put my hands over my Unique Melody ME1 open back plates, it sounds pretty bad. Loses all bass quantity and becomes tinny and lifeless. This is pretty similar to pretty much how every over-ear planar I've owned reacts too. Perhaps the switch just slightly closes the vents, then I can see it maybe working out better (something like how the tuning of the Fostex T50RP differs from the T20RP).


----------



## Colors

Not sure if anyone’s tried it yet, but I recently demo’d and bought the AKG N200 (not much about buzz about it) and it sounds surprisingly clear and detailed for a BT earphone. And that’s running AAC off of my iPhone X:

 
 


Nice textured, and slow decaying bass, very clear vocals (both male and female) and pleasant treble 

Its weakness is upper treble extension but I’m not surprised given BT. Sub-bass is there and fully present though.


----------



## SciOC

kova4a said:


> Well, that's more interesting than the new Chinese planars. AAW tend to know their stuff and do make some great iems, so if this is prices competitively I would rather jump the gun for it rather than something like sfr or toneking, although I suspect this might go for a middleground between the new chi-fi planars and rha cl2.
> 
> It's interesting how much they changed the design though as this early pic from July shows a totally different look with a switch to boot


What is more interesting about this than the ****, obviously that 14 mm driver is being used in all the Chinese ones, but a planar hybrid is...  New.


----------



## thejoker13

Here is my attempt at spreading some awareness on a truly special iem. I hope I was able to do them justice. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


----------



## Lurk650

LoL not believing the gimmick BUT they do indeed look good. $60. Link to buy in the description


----------



## darkwing

Colors said:


> Not sure if anyone’s tried it yet, but I recently demo’d and bought the AKG N200 (not much about buzz about it) and it sounds surprisingly clear and detailed for a BT earphone. And that’s running AAC off of my iPhone X:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does it have LDAC?


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my attempt at spreading some awareness on a truly special iem. I hope I was able to do them justice.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


Great review btw! Also hbb said the hq8 sound very similar to the t88 with a bit of mid scoop. So that could also be an option for a much cheaper price. It's getting a massive sale on Ali! But I think I'll just get the duo of ostry kc07 and dm6 instead because I've never heard of **** haha and there ain't any reviews of them either.


----------



## eggnogg

Lurk650 said:


> BUT they do indeed look good. $60



its 169 cny ~ 24 usd, so maybe ali-seller usually marks up 10 to 20% the price
https://item.jd.com/35520477102.html


----------



## Lurk650

eggnogg said:


> its 169 cny ~ 24 usd, so maybe ali-seller usually marks up 10 to 20% the price
> https://item.jd.com/35520477102.html


Figures and I vaguely remember a similar shell a year or so ago from a ChiFi manufacturer.


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> LoL not believing the gimmick BUT they do indeed look good. $60. Link to buy in the description



I think it looks super cool. I'm almost tempted to buy one just because the large eartips in the video actually look big enough for me.


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 2, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I think it looks super cool. I'm almost tempted to buy one just because the large eartips in the video actually look big enough for me.


EDIT: Reminds me of the Auglamour RT-1


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> EDIT: Reminds me of the Auglamour RT-1


I was just about to say the same.


----------



## battosai

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my attempt at spreading some awareness on a truly special iem. I hope I was able to do them justice.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews



Beautiful review, very well done. 
I have been experiencing with under $50 Chi-fi iems for some years but I am now ready to significantly improve my listening experience with a more expensive iem. I was set on getting the DM6 during 11.11 sale but now I am wondering if I shouldn't go all out and get an 8 BA iem, it's twice the price of the DM6 so it makes me pause. Have you listened to the DM6 by chance? I am willing to go for the T88K but I would rather spent the money on the DM6 if I can get >80% of the T88K for 50% of the cost... 

Thanks


----------



## kova4a

And what about this schiit 




*NF AUDIO JD24 2 Electrostatic Tweeters + 4 Balanced Armature Hybrid HIFI in-ear Monitor Earphones*

*Description*


Very futuristic sonion composite dual electrostatic driver
Built-in electrostatic transformer, no need for independent amp
Classic sonion+knowles 4 balanced armature
Low, medium, medium-high, ultra-high, 4 frequency design
Unprecedented bandwidth and resolution, Extend up to 80khz
Unimagined transient performance
*Specification*


Driver: 2 electrostatic tweeters + 4 balanced armature
Frequency division: low, medium, medium-high, ultra-high four crossovers
Frequency range:8-80khz
Sensitivity:104dB
Imdepandce:21Ω
Distortion:＜0.5%
Sound insulation:25dB
They finally released it, although I hoped for a $500-600 price tag not this close to 2k


----------



## Ahmad313

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my attempt at spreading some awareness on a truly special iem. I hope I was able to do them justice.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


Excellent and very to the point review ,


----------



## ElixBerd (Nov 2, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> The Solaris Hype is getting to me.
> 
> I can most definitley see the Solaris in my collection. That earphone seems to be playing at a similar level as the IER Z1R I heard at Can Jam.  I read some rumors that the Z1R is getting a retune for some odd  reason. I thought what I heard sounded great but I am sure Sony is doing this for a good reason.


Are you talking about Rhapsodio Solaris? Did you hear it yourself? I compared it to NK10 and they are definitely the most impressive IEMs I've heard to date.

EDIT: My bad, it's Rhapsodio *Solar.*


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

ElixBerd said:


> Are you talking about Rhapsodio Solaris? Did you hear it yourself? I compared it to NK10 and they are definitely the most impressive IEMs I've heard to date.


I guess they are talking about the campfire audio solaris


----------



## bogginhead

Any of you guys heard or own the NiceHK SD7 Hybrid or the SD7 Plus?  I'm scouring the net trying to find reviews without much luck.  One of these two will possibly be my next iem purchase; I've set a $150 limit on myself, lol.  

Any other multi ba or multi driver hybrids you'd recommend over these at this price point?  I'll be taking advantage of the 11:11 sale on Ali as well.


----------



## daid1

kova4a said:


> And what about this schiit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...11debRnpnVx&id=576534466758&qq-pf-to=pcqq.c2c those?


----------



## geagle

@bogginhead don't know about the  "NichHCK" SD7 Hybrid/SD7 plus. But @Dsnuts has both "a" SD7 Hybrid and a SD7 plus, and I have a Rhytmos SD7 (all white, SD7 written on it), not purchased from NiceHCK but from the seller that can't be mentioned. Mine is a good IEM, I like it. Dsnuts had some comparative impressions in this thread about them (assuming that's what you're speaking of, ofc ), if you search for "SD7"


----------



## Apputty (Nov 2, 2018)

bogginhead said:


> Any of you guys heard or own the NiceHK SD7 Hybrid or the SD7 Plus?  I'm scouring the net trying to find reviews without much luck.  One of these two will possibly be my next iem purchase; I've set a $150 limit on myself, lol.
> 
> Any other multi ba or multi driver hybrids you'd recommend over these at this price point?  I'll be taking advantage of the 11:11 sale on Ali as well.


If it's rhythmos sd7, then the only thing I felt missing was wide sound stage. It does not have a wide sound stage. It does have a boost in the low end.
so if you looking for a more linear or reference tuning, then it might not suit you.
There is no sibilance or piercing highs.
 Otherwise they are really good. I like the tuning as well.
The all ba version has a really good 3D feel when you listen in balanced mode.
In fact the all ba version has a slightly more punchy and quicker bass compared to hybrid one.
These are just my impressions.
If you are okay with good amount of sub bass then hifiboy os v3 is also a really good one. Os v3 does sounds more open compared to sd7. It's 159$ on penon I believe. Don't remember exactly how much it was.

Sd7 and sd7+ I have is from last year so not sure if there are changes to tuning or not.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> It will only be time before there is a planar, dynamic, BA hybrid. Lol.



does this count?


----------



## loomisjohnson

as a test of character i was planning on sitting out 11.11, but the following are sorta tempting me:
audbos p4
toneking 9tail
bgvp dmg or dm6
any opinions as to whether any of the foregoing are an evolutionary leap over the it01, hk6 or b5+??


----------



## demo-to (Nov 2, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> as a test of character i was planning on sitting out 11.11, but the following are sorta tempting me:
> audbos p4
> toneking 9tail
> bgvp dmg or dm6
> any opinions as to whether any of the foregoing are an evolutionary leap over the it01, hk6 or b5+??


I owned the 9T, B5+, HK6 and have the Audbos P4.
The 9T is definitely a good IEM, natural sounding, clearity is good. Some minor to mid coloration in the mids to highs made me selling this again.

But I will probably keep the P4 a long time.
It goes more direction HK6 but doesn't have the mid bass bump but quite a linear bass from sub to mid bass. Both are not neutral but a few dB beyond. (No way basshead level) It is little bolder sounding compared to the HK6, lusher, a little warmer but so detailed and non fatiguing. The HK6 is good I think, even considering the mid bass bump but the P4 is more linear and the better and complete offering in terms of sound quality imo.
This sound for 80 something USD is a deal. No doubt. There is a good review of the P4 here at head.fi which I can recommend.

EDIT: I have to add that the Audbos P4 sounds very different to me than the brother Tenhz P4 Pro in terms of neutrality. They are not comparable. I think this is important to know. The Tenhz is noticable leaner, neutral or south of neutral.


----------



## HungryPanda

Zerohour88 said:


> does this count?


 I saw the word Trinity and shuddered


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> I saw the word Trinity and shuddered


That is a taint that many of us can never wash away


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 2, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Here is my attempt at spreading some awareness on a truly special iem. I hope I was able to do them justice.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


thank you so much for this awaited review! congrats for it, it's a great review. i've enjoyed it a lot; it clarifies most of the questions i had.
hope T88k warmer timbre in all frequencies, doesn't sound like audbos p4 (felt them a bit cavernous with some vocals, too warm overall). well, i'm pretty sure t88k has got the right amount of warmth/fullness, after reading your review.


----------



## geagle

Me, I feel that T88k is STILL too warm (for me)


----------



## hakuzen

demo-to said:


> I owned the 9T, B5+, HK6 and have the Audbos P4.
> The 9T is definitely a good IEM, natural sounding, clearity is good. Some minor to mid coloration in the mids to highs made me selling this again.
> 
> But I will probably keep the P4 a long time.
> ...


i've found audbos p4 fatiguing due to its boldness and warmth. did you find toneking t88k so warm than audbos p4?
maybe mid bass hump in audbos p4 contributed to bore me, while t88k hump is in sub-bass, more distant to vocals?


----------



## SciOC

So wait, I've been looking at the t88k, but was a bit put off after bad guy good audios top 5 opinions that really the bgvp dm6 is better and the t88k is just more expensive.
Do we know which version he was reviewing?  How does the bgvp DM6 compare direct to t88k?  Basically I'm looking for a much cheaper replacement of my Andromedas, because I think we're to the point where a $200-400  Chinese iem can legitimately stand in for the TOTL Andromeda.


----------



## demo-to

hakuzen said:


> i've found audbos p4 fatiguing due to its boldness and warmth. did you find toneking t88k so warm than audbos p4?
> maybe mid bass hump in audbos p4 contributed to bore me, while t88k hump is in sub-bass, more distant to vocals?


Well, first of all let me tell you I EQ the P4 at 63Hz -1dB with my S9 and get by some oddity significantly less boldness.

But even w/o EQ the P4, I found the T88K cheapos/oldies even bolder and warmer. Unbearable for my taste. Not so the Audbos.
But in terms of this KPI the P4 is the boldest compared to my current three other favorites (MT100, Mini4 and Mini6).
(I have really a nice bunch of capable four IEM's right now covering a massive spectrum of my requirements)


----------



## hakuzen

demo-to said:


> Well, first of all let me tell you I EQ the P4 at 63Hz -1dB with my S9 and get by some oddity significantly less boldness.
> 
> But even w/o EQ the P4, I found the T88K cheapos/oldies even bolder and warmer. Unbearable for my taste. Not so the Audbos.
> But in terms of this KPI the P4 is the boldest compared to my current three other favorites (MT100, Mini4 and Mini6).
> (I have really a nice bunch of capable four IEM's right now covering a massive spectrum of my requirements)


ok, thanks. just to clarify, when i mean warm, i mean thick, bodied, long decay. together with bassy tonality, it can turn into cavernous.
we can eq to alter tonality, but it ain't so easy to alter thickness, attack and decay.
so let me to correct the question: did you find t88k so thick than audbos p4? (sorry, i'd had to use this formula before..)


----------



## darkwing

SciOC said:


> So wait, I've been looking at the t88k, but was a bit put off after bad guy good audios top 5 opinions that really the bgvp dm6 is better and the t88k is just more expensive.
> Do we know which version he was reviewing?  How does the bgvp DM6 compare direct to t88k?  Basically I'm looking for a much cheaper replacement of my Andromedas, because I think we're to the point where a $200-400  Chinese iem can legitimately stand in for the TOTL Andromeda.



been using the DM6 for a few weeks now, it just keeps getting better, I'm not going to spend 2 times, 3 times or more to get only like 10% more performance, it must take something special to dislodge it from bad guys top 5, it's really good


----------



## demo-to

hakuzen said:


> ok, thanks. just to clarify, when i mean warm, i mean thick, bodied, long decay. together with bassy tonality, it can turn into cavernous.
> we can eq to alter tonality, but it ain't so easy to alter thickness, attack and decay.
> so let me to correct the question: did you find t88k so thick than audbos p4? (sorry, i'd had to use this formula before..)


It's been some months I had the T88K. Can't tell you about decay and attack. But yes, I remember it was very thick and thicker than Audbos in my memory.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> It's been some months I had the T88K. Can't tell you about decay and attack. But yes, I remember it was very thick and thicker than Audbos in my memory.


Btw how is the attack and decay like on the audbos?


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Btw how is the attack and decay like on the audbos?


For a BA it's maybe a softer approach with a longer decay but for me it sounds live-like, natural, which is important for me at least. No way an issue.


----------



## SciOC

darkwing said:


> been using the DM6 for a few weeks now, it just keeps getting better, I'm not going to spend 2 times, 3 times or more to get only like 10% more performance, it must take something special to dislodge it from bad guys top 5, it's really good


That's why I'm thinking this might be a budget Andromeda, nice to have in my collection at $200, but I don't think the Andromeda are worth $1100 new.  All BA sets like these have their own uniqueness, I'm not sure straight BA is really what I want day in and day out, but it's a nice addition.

If they're honestly just different signatures between the t88k and dm6, id definitely agree to go cheaper.  I'm just looking for someone else who's heard both to compare.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of Tenhz P4 Pro. They are live again on MD for $80. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tenhz-p4-pro-iem


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 2, 2018)

bogginhead said:


> Any of you guys heard or own the NiceHK SD7 Hybrid or the SD7 Plus?  I'm scouring the net trying to find reviews without much luck.  One of these two will possibly be my next iem purchase; I've set a $150 limit on myself, lol.
> 
> Any other multi ba or multi driver hybrids you'd recommend over these at this price point?  I'll be taking advantage of the 11:11 sale on Ali as well.



SD7 hybrid is a more balanced earphone vs the SD7 plus which uses 7 BAs. if you love your vocals the SD7 plus is fuller thicker warmer sounding earphone. SD7 hybrid is a decent deal but for that amount I would actually get the BGVP DMGs. I saw someone selling theirs on the sales thread for $90 yesterday.


----------



## darkwing

SciOC said:


> That's why I'm thinking this might be a budget Andromeda, nice to have in my collection at $200, but I don't think the Andromeda are worth $1100 new.  All BA sets like these have their own uniqueness, I'm not sure straight BA is really what I want day in and day out, but it's a nice addition.
> 
> If they're honestly just different signatures between the t88k and dm6, id definitely agree to go cheaper.  I'm just looking for someone else who's heard both to compare.



didn't bad guy even rate the DMG higher than the T88k? the DMGs are really good, they are like the slight V shaped version of the DM6, i have those too


----------



## SciOC

darkwing said:


> didn't bad guy even rate the DMG higher than the T88k? the DMGs are really good, they are like the slight V shaped version of the DM6, i have those too


Yes, DMGs seem to be an attempt at a budget ee legend x.  Sounds like a fun one to have in a collection as well.


----------



## geagle

Just become available on Penon... have no idea if it's good/bad (apart from the fact that it's real expensive  ) - description does look interesting, though:

*NF AUDIO JD24 2 Electrostatic Tweeters + 4 Balanced Armature Hybrid HIFI in-ear Monitor Earphones*

*Description*


Very futuristic sonion composite dual electrostatic driver
Built-in electrostatic transformer, no need for independent amp
Classic sonion+knowles 4 balanced armature
Low, medium, medium-high, ultra-high, 4 frequency design
Unprecedented bandwidth and resolution, Extend up to 80khz
Unimagined transient performance
*Specification*


Driver: 2 electrostatic tweeters + 4 balanced armature
Frequency division: low, medium, medium-high, ultra-high four crossovers
Frequency range:8-80khz
Sensitivity:104dB
Imdepandce:21Ω
Distortion:＜0.5%
Sound insulation:25dB


----------



## Lurk650

Simgot MT3....so many buzz words thrown around in the description but I think it's a Hybrid

SIMGOT in-Ear HiFi Monitors Headphones with Detachable Cables, Studio Stereo Music Earphones, Dynamic Balanced Earbuds, Cell Phone Music Player Ear Buds Headset (Purple) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JPKZKBY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_9Th3Bb2FMW3J1


On that note, the female vocals of the DMG seem to have smoothed out more, S's in female and male singers can get a bit sharp but it's not painful or anything. The sound overall is engaging and fun. The Graphene driver bass of the IT01 is great but it doesn't have the stage or mids of the DMG.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Does anyone happen to know how the FiiO FH5 compare to the DM6? which is better?


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 2, 2018)

Can someone please tell me how the dm6 sounds directly off a phone in terms of soundstage and vocals because from recent experience I realised different iems react differently off phones? Was really eager on the tenhz p4/audbos p4 but figured from recent reviews that it's stage is more on the average side. Since I watch a lot of movies off my phone I need an upgrade on soundstage for a more immersive experience.


----------



## hakuzen

demo-to said:


> It's been some months I had the T88K. Can't tell you about decay and attack. But yes, I remember it was very thick and thicker than Audbos in my memory.


thank you so much!


----------



## Lurk650

Nabillion_786 said:


> Can someone please tell me how the dm6 sounds directly off a phone in terms of soundstage and vocals because from recent experience I realised different iems react differently off phones? Was really eager on the tenhz p4/audbos p4 but figured from recent reviews that it's stage is more on the average side. Since I watch a lot of movies off my phone I need an upgrade on soundstage for a more immersive experience.


Not the DM6 but the DMG, I plugged it into my Note 9 right now and pulled up Black Panther on Netflix. Sounds really good. Wide deep stage and bass really rumbles deep.


----------



## stryed (Nov 2, 2018)

Concerning the BGVP DMG, fark that's not easy to remember (special effort for the search option), the idea that the extra tips don't add much and don't hold neatly MAKES ME WORRY. What if the seal gets dmged? The DM6 is tempting but it might be the critical hype period when the first few have a neat glance, only to be followed up by other comparisons...

I have cold feet from moving away or across my IT01 which I adore so much because its only flaw is not having the wiest soundstage compared to my KZ ZS5.  KZ ZS6 seems like the most reasonable buy for a nice soundstage and nice build wihout much risk involved (enjoying the KS5 for commute).


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Anyone with a DM6 have Driver Flex?


----------



## Geared4me

MidNighTempest said:


> Anyone with a DM6 have Driver Flex?



It's a five ba iem with no dynamic driver so no, no driver flex.


----------



## galangerz

MidNighTempest said:


> Anyone with a DM6 have Driver Flex?



balanced armature IEMS dont have driver flex


----------



## archy121

Hawaiibadboy said:


>



Gonna be trouble .. poorrn


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> thank you so much for this awaited review! congrats for it, it's a great review. i've enjoyed it a lot; it clarifies most of the questions i had.
> hope T88k warmer timbre in all frequencies, doesn't sound like audbos p4 (felt them a bit cavernous with some vocals, too warm overall). well, i'm pretty sure t88k has got the right amount of warmth/fullness, after reading your review.


The T88k is a warm sounding own, but has great bones (8 high quality BA) and is very eq capable. I love it's tonality, but some time do use a slight upper as with my es100. They are very source dependant, as well as tip dependant, so they're easily tweakable to flesh out more mid or upper frequencies.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> ok, thanks. just to clarify, when i mean warm, i mean thick, bodied, long decay. together with bassy tonality, it can turn into cavernous.
> we can eq to alter tonality, but it ain't so easy to alter thickness, attack and decay.
> so let me to correct the question: did you find t88k so thick than audbos p4? (sorry, i'd had to use this formula before..)


I know what you're saying, and they aren't cavernous at all. It's like being at a live show, where the bass thumps and sounds huge, but still very natural.


----------



## mochill

NF audio JD24 on penon audio for $1800 , go go go


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 3, 2018)

So, I wanted to put in a few days of listening before posting my impressions of the ToneKing T4 earphones.
This is my first all BA earphone and I must say I am very impressed.
The only other earphone I have that is worthy of a similar price comparison is my LZ A4, so I will compare the two here..
The T4 have a neutral signature with a slight emphasis in higher treble.

The T4 has nice big soundstage that is wider and deeper than my LZ A4..
I was in love with the LZA4's sound stage but the T4 brings a whole other WOW factor level.
I am amazed by the 3D holographic stage I get on the T4.

Bass reaches deep (***with a good seal*** I prefer Comply Audio Pro Tips) and is very quick and tight clean and clear.
I was able to faintly hear test tones as low as 20hz but it's deepest "Sub-bass" note seems to start around 30hz to 50hz)
I would say 36hz sub-bass being the strongest but not higher in quantity than bass starting at 60hz on up...
I was surprised by this because so often people say that BAs are a bit bass shy.. I can say they kept up with my LZ A4....Even with no back filters on the A4 the T4 still kept up just fine.. Although I would say the A4 is more mid bass heavy then the T4.

For the the Mid-Bass on the T4 is just the right amount without being muddy or unnatural sounding. again: as long as you have a perfect seal, the T4 will provide a good "natural punch" nothing is too hyped or lacking here.

Mids (upper and lower) sound beautiful on male and female vocals.
Snares have a very nice "crack" to them. The T4 have very natural mid range as it should.
The T4 are far superior in quantity, quality and detail in the mid-range (especially in the 400hz to 1khz area) when compared to my LZ A4.

Treble is very accurate and has a nice sizzle to it without being sibilant or fatiguing.
And again, the treble here is far superior in quantity, quality and detail when compared to my LZ A4.
As I said; the T4 is slightly boosted in the treble (somewhere in 8khz to 10khz region).
To my ears, high-hats and cymbals sound just right, no digital or artificial sizzle to them.
You hear the treble as it is intended, nothing seems to add or subtract.
I played my most "sibilant" tracks and ran into no issues with sibilance in the T4, so Toneking some how figured out how to have a very clear crisp detailed treble without the sibilance.
I just may become a treble-head, because the detail and clarity is just fantastic to my ears.

Build Quality is a very nice solid acrylic resin type.
Fit is good but not perfect to my ears...I find myself having to adjust them to just the right angle or I get some "hot spots" in my right ear...
With that said; you will want to use one size down from your normal eartip size due to the nozzles being slightly larger towards the base of the nozzle. Once I understood this I was able to ware them for hours at a time with minimal adjustments.

The blue & black braided cable is very attractive and fairly soft, although I would have liked the cable a bit more if it were just a little thicker, but overall; it is still a nice cable.
And again, I really like the way it looks.

Overall, I am very satisfied
If my T4 were lost or stolen I would definitely buy them again.
A very good buy that seems to punch quite far above it's price.

Thanks so much to @thejoker13  for all his help and time with me.
You were right! these are absolutely wonderful! I am so happy with them. 

I would also like to add that the "ToneKing Audio Store" (where I purchased my T4 ) was wonderful to deal with.
They answered all my questions, and were always very courteous and professional.


----------



## gemmoglock (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi users of Tenhz P4 *Pro* and DMG/DM6, I was looking through earlier threads and still find it hard to decide on which to pick.

I have a daily driver I'm happy with, dual BA Earwerkz Supra, but I am looking for a detailed, balanced backup to replace the backup role my Mee Pinnacle PX used to play (sold off now). At first, I was looking at the Tin T2 Pro, relatively neutral, detailed and DD too, but I realised that the multi BA chi-fi market has gotten really competitive.

I enjoy both neutral _and_ v-shape earphones, what matters to me is frequency extension and tonal accuracy (e.g. violins sound like violins) because I listen to anything from EDM to classical orchestral works to vocals. Past IEMs I've liked include the B100, B400 (if it had a bit more extended treble), KZ ZS3/ATR/ED16 aka ZS7, IT01, ATH-E40, Mee Pinnacle PX/P1 and for headphones, HD600/HD650/DT880.

Should I jump on the P4 Pro on Massdrop for 80USD and deal with the slightly weak bass extension/higher than average distortion, or should I go for the DMG/DM6 or other models? I have been quite out of touch since my KZ days  I would like the budget to be USD100 max as it is a meant as a beater/backup like my PX previously.

So far the main post I'm basing my thoughts on is: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2561#post-14542075


----------



## The Pix

gemmoglock said:


> Hi users of Tenhz P4 *Pro* and DMG/DM6, I was looking through earlier threads and still find it hard to decide on which to pick.
> 
> I have a daily driver I'm happy with, dual BA Earwerkz Supra, but I am looking for a detailed, balanced backup to replace the backup role my Mee Pinnacle PX used to play (sold off now). At first, I was looking at the Tin T2 Pro, relatively neutral, detailed and DD too, but I realised that the multi BA chi-fi market has gotten really competitive.
> 
> ...


Doesn't your USD100 max budget exclude the DMG/DM6, leaving only the P4 Pro from your suggestions?


----------



## gemmoglock (Nov 3, 2018)

The Pix said:


> Doesn't your USD100 max budget exclude the DMG/DM6, leaving only the P4 Pro from your suggestions?


If especially the DMG is significantly better, I can consider waiting for a price drop or saving more for it. Thanks!


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the EZAudio D4 is up.


----------



## SteveKiwi

gemmoglock said:


> If especially the DMG is significantly better, I can consider waiting for a price drop or saving more for it. Thanks!


Not sure if this helps you, but I have both the DMG and the DM6 my advice would be to go for the DM6.

They both fit into the "great bang for the bucks" category, the DM6 is the technically better iem.


----------



## Nabillion_786

SteveKiwi said:


> Not sure if this helps you, but I have both the DMG and the DM6 my advice would be to go for the DM6.
> 
> They both fit into the "great bang for the bucks" category, the DM6 is the technically better iem.


That's great you have both of them! What is the difference in soundstage and vocals between them?


----------



## SteveKiwi

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's great you have both of them! What is the difference in soundstage and vocals between them?


They are  similar in soundstage the DM6 may just have the slight edge.

Vocals wise I would definitely give the nod to the DM6.

Overall the DM6 has more clarity and precision (IMHO).


----------



## archy121 (Nov 3, 2018)

SteveKiwi said:


> Not sure if this helps you, but I have both the DMG and the DM6 my advice would be to go for the DM6.
> 
> They both fit into the "great bang for the bucks" category, the DM6 is the technically better iem.



There is fair amount of cost difference between the two and unfortunately technical ability is not enough to gage whether it’s sound signature will be suitable.

I'm also trying to figure out if it’s is worth spending the extra and getting the DM6 over DMG. There is the case of diminishing returns to consider.

To date I have preferred  the bass from dynamic drivers and so I’m a little concerned about the quality of bass that can be expected from the DM6 BA driver. I’ve read it slams harder but does the BA sound equally organic and textured as the dynamic driver of the DMG ?

I listen to wide genre of music including classic rock, pop, EDM and Hip hop.
I really like sound signatures that can offer out of head 3D like stereo with good instrument separation. Signatures that are on the warm side of neutral and highs that are sparkly without being sibilant.

As you have both at hand and putting technicalities aside which one would you say is immediately more fun and foot tap engaging ?

Which of the two is warmer and generally has more bass in its signature ? ie not over clinical with use of Bass. Although I’m not a hardcore bass head, I do like a good textured sub bass when listening to EDM/Hip hop.

@Hawaiibadboy maybe you can chime in too please. Your opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## jant71

^ Umm, you mean diminishing returns?? Demonising returns is a bit different and requires a special book, some candles, root of hemlock, and other some such ingredients.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> ^ Umm, you mean diminishing returns?? Demonising returns is a bit different and requires a special book, some candles, root of hemlock, and other some such ingredients.


hmm..i thought those were standard tools for evaluating audio gear these daze...........


----------



## archy121

jant71 said:


> ^ Umm, you mean diminishing returns?? Demonising returns is a bit different and requires a special book, some candles, root of hemlock, and other some such ingredients.




Haha .. Yes it’s still Halloween here. 
Sorry I was outside and typing on phone amongst doing ten other things.  
Auto correct and othe gremlins took over


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> By far the most amazing single BA I have, the NiceHck DT100:



Have you had any issues with the center plastic barrel, that houses the BA, coming loose in the metal housing of the NiceHCK DT100?
While swapping tips this afternoon, I noticed that the left barrel is loose in the housing (it rocks side-to-side some, and slides in and out a bit).
I'm thinking of putting some _Super Glue_ in the small gap between the barrel and the housing - to see if it will anchor the barrel securely.
Otherwise, I'll have to order another set of the earphones.


----------



## SteveKiwi

archy121 said:


> There is fair amount of cost difference between the two and unfortunately technical ability is not enough to gage whether it’s sound signature will be suitable.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out if it’s is worth spending the extra and getting the DM6 over DMG. There is the case of diminishing returns to consider.
> 
> ...



Hi,
I just ran through a comparison of the DMG and DM6 to hopefully answer your questions.

I was using Final E tips on both and comparing tracks played on my Shanling M0.

As you pointed out technical ability doesn't guarantee that it meets your personal preferences but here's what I think.

Both have decent soundstage and instrument separation. The DMG has this more in a left to right style rather than having depth.

The DM6 soundstage is more "3d/holographic" and for my tastes (progressive rock, rock, acoustic folk, electronic ) I find it better.

The bass on both is good some may prefer the dynamic bass of the DMG, personally I prefer the better controlled bass of the DM6.

It hits hard enough and it is one of the best (realistic) bass sounds I've heard from BA iems. The only better implementation from BA drivers I've heard is from my Empire Ears ESR, but we are talking a huge difference in price.

Treble is good on both. Once again it is better controlled and more cohesive on the DM6.

The DM6 is also easier to drive than the DMG have volume set considerably lower on the M0 than when using the DMG.

As for what gets the foot tapping, for me it's the DM6 it suits my preferences very well indeed. Of course it's each to their own. 

From my perspective both deliver bang for the buck, the difference being the DMG is good, the DM6 is exceptional for the price.


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 4, 2018)

*NC-5 (universal or customs in ear monitors)*
Looking for good sub bass? NC-5 might just be the answer you are looking for 

*Price around $540*
NCM-5 uses 4 BA Drivers and a Single 10mm Dynamic Driver with 4 way passive crossovers. You can listen to all genres of music with this model. It delivers good sub bass without you feeling that the mids and highs are compromised. Highly Recommended for EDM, Drum & Bass, Trance, Orchestra/Symphony.

*Accessories:*
Shock proof case
Soft carrying pouch
Cleaning tool and cloth
OFC ultra soft removeable cable






I have this as a loaner and i have to say you guys need to try this. As @Hawaiibadboy [HBB] and others who have it or have heard it have said, the sparkle is so life like and natural alongside that authoritative bass. It is a combination i thoughts wasn't possible. Just have it for a day it has wowed me more than any i have heard recently. Perhaps this isnt the right thread for it but i just wanted you guys to know about this marvel.


----------



## lucasbrea

SteveKiwi said:


> Hi,
> I just ran through a comparison of the DMG and DM6 to hopefully answer your questions.
> 
> I was using Final E tips on both and comparing tracks played on my Shanling M0.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback, this is what I was looking for to make my decision


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> *NC-5 (universal or customs in ear monitors)*
> Looking for good sub bass? NC-5 might just be the answer you are looking for
> 
> *Price around $540*
> ...


Sounds promising even though the balance is being done by amateurs!


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Sounds promising even though the balance is being done by amateurs!



Seriously if you can get a pair to listen to I'd recommend you do it sooner than later.


----------



## bogginhead

Can you guys recommend a multi-BA (preferably 5+) or hybrid (as in 4 BA+1 DA or more of either) chi-fi iem?  I'm looking to spend around $160.  I love the sound of the Tin T2, but I'd like to upgrade at least a little.  I also like a more neutral or mid-centric sound.  So far I've considered the:

Musicmaker TK13s
HIFI Super SD7 Plus (really like these)
SD7 Plus
SD7 Hybrid
Toneking TS5
Kinera IDUN
TENHZ K5 
NICEHK Magaosi K5
NICEHK HC5
NICEHK HK6 (read so many great reviews of these)

Any of these possibly close to what I'm looking for?


----------



## Libertad

the BGVP DM6 seem to get alot of love too


----------



## antdroid

I like the DMG over the P4 Pro. It's more exciting sounding, while still having good technical abilities. The P4 Pro is smoother and tame in comparison. I enjoy both though. Gave the P4 Pro to my fiancee to listen to this weekend, so we'll see what she thinks. 

Havent listened to DM6 yet.


----------



## briantf

Just ordered my DM6's from the aliexpress preorder sale. Paid for faster DHL shipping and the total was only $143 after new customer coupons! Can't wait to check them out and compare to my MD+ and IT01's.


----------



## archy121

SteveKiwi said:


> Hi,
> I just ran through a comparison of the DMG and DM6 to hopefully answer your questions.
> 
> I was using Final E tips on both and comparing tracks played on my Shanling M0.
> ...



Thanks mate.  

Could you possibly try to describe the bass 'quality' difference without taking into account the slam. 

ie Are they on the same level in terms of sub bass depth and more importantly organic texture ?

Maybe you can listen and compare the bass with this track track I know well.


----------



## archy121

briantf said:


> Just ordered my DM6's from the aliexpress preorder sale. Paid for faster DHL shipping and the total was only $143 after new customer coupons! Can't wait to check them out and compare to my MD+ and IT01's.



Wow that seems like a bargain almost too good to resist. 

I have never used Ali Express before and wondering if you can show me how to get the same pricing with any tips on using AE. 

Also isn't using DHL inviting  customs taxes so final price will be higher ? Not sure how much more.


----------



## briantf

archy121 said:


> Wow that seems like a bargain almost too good to resist.
> 
> I have never used Ali Express before and wondering if you can show me how to get the same pricing with any tips on using AE.
> 
> Also isn't using DHL inviting  customs taxes so final price will be higher ? Not sure how much more.



DHL shipping was about $20 but there was an option for free shipping too. I was already paying a lot less than I expected to for the DM6 so I decided to go for it and get it earlier. Estimated shipping times were about 2 weeks faster for me through DHL (east coast US).

As far as the new customer coupon I found the info here. That combined with the preorder special here brought the cost down to about $120 before shipping.


----------



## archy121

briantf said:


> DHL shipping was about $20 but there was an option for free shipping too. I was already paying a lot less than I expected to for the DM6 so I decided to go for it and get it earlier. Estimated shipping times were about 2 weeks faster for me through DHL (east coast US).
> 
> As far as the new customer coupon I found the info here. That combined with the preorder special here brought the cost down to about $120 before shipping.



Thank you.  Clear is OOS though with seller .. ; (

What colour did you go for ?


----------



## briantf

archy121 said:


> Thank you.  Clear is OOS though with seller .. ; (
> 
> What colour did you go for ?



Clear was in stock for me just a few hours ago and I went with it. The darker blue would've been my second choice as blue is my favorite color.


----------



## zikarus

Has somebody been able to compare the DM6 vs. a Toneking T88k already? Impressions welcome....


----------



## davidcotton

archy121 said:


> Wow that seems like a bargain almost too good to resist.
> 
> I have never used Ali Express before and wondering if you can show me how to get the same pricing with any tips on using AE.
> 
> Also isn't using DHL inviting  customs taxes so final price will be higher ? Not sure how much more.


I'd almost rather pay a slightly higher price and pay through amazon for peace of mind if it's listed there.


----------



## briantf

davidcotton said:


> I'd almost rather pay a slightly higher price and pay through amazon for peace of mind if it's listed there.



I agree. They're available on Amazon but not directly through Amazon. You'll likely have a better return/customer service experience even with a third party seller on Amazon if an issue comes up, but because it wasn't directly through Amazon I decided to save a bit and go with Aliexpress.


----------



## tripside (Nov 4, 2018)

Please go through Chinese earphones thread for more info about the seller offering DMG for 153 USD ( further discount through coupons). BGVP might not ship them earphones. And if they do, it might take more than 50 days. BGVP isn’t pleased with that fact that this particular seller is selling the DM6 below its  recommend street price.


----------



## SteveKiwi

archy121 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Could you possibly try to describe the bass 'quality' difference without taking into account the slam.
> 
> ...



Hi I've listened to this track with the DMG with both the reference filter and the gold.

The gold slightly improved the bass quantity but at the cost of the treble (slightly).

With either filter the emphasis seems to be on mid bass, there is a certain amount of sub bass no question, but the focus is not there.

With the DM6 the bass is more nicely textured and does have considerably better sub bass that has very nice rumble to it.

Of course this is all down to my ears and what I hear.
While trying to answer your question 
I compared the DM6 to my Andromeda and in all honesty the difference (to me) is marginal, it really has reenforced my opinion that these are tremendous value.


----------



## Toshu

Got my BGVP DMG IEMs earlier this week. Immediately plugged them into the PC and have let them cycle with some music and pink noise.

This is my first ever IEM. I have the Senn HD 570 and Senn 6XX headphones as well as a respectable system set up in the Living room. I listened to them today for 30 minutes and was surprised at how "bright" they sound compared to the Senn 6XX.....to me this is good so far..

Stupid questions from a Noobie....
What is the best way to wear these things??
Can someone post a picture?
Depending on how I stick the darn things in my ear they sound different....I am using the original tips and filter, and it seems like the tip may not go in deep enough into the ear and seal properly. What should I be looking/listening for??


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 4, 2018)

Brightness is a sign of not getting a good seal in the ear. If your tip is loose in the ear it will sound brighter than it already does and will less bass as well mids will sound thin. These might be a bit more treble emphasized than your Senn headphones and will be different in sound signature. To warm up the sound use the gold filter and try a more narrow bored tip in one size larger than what you used. If you are using large. Unfortunately the tips they provide are not the best.

They are worn over the ear. Like this pic


----------



## archy121

SteveKiwi said:


> ..With the DM6 the bass is more nicely textured and does have considerably better sub bass that has very nice rumble to it.



Thanks for taking the time to do that. I’ve started to believe the DM6 would be the better upgrade for me. 
On the other hand DMG sounds like it might be more of a side grade. 
Time to save up a bit more. 

If anyone with DM6 has experience with EX1000, ASG, A73 or EPH100 please offer a few words of comparisons. 
I have had or have these IEM’s. One thing I’m very curious about is if the DM6 signature is warmer than than EX1000.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 4, 2018)

briantf said:


> I agree. They're available on Amazon but not directly through Amazon. You'll likely have a better return/customer service experience even with a third party seller on Amazon if an issue comes up, but because it wasn't directly through Amazon I decided to save a bit and go with Aliexpress.



It’s a fair bit of saving that makes it so tempting..


----------



## Toshu

Dsnuts said:


> Brightness is a sign of not getting a good seal in the ear. If your tip is loose in the ear it will sound brighter than it already does and will less bass as well mids will sound thin. These might be a bit more treble emphasized than your Senn headphones and will be different in sound signature. To warm up the sound use the gold filter and try a more narrow bored tip in one size larger than what you used. If you are using large. Unfortunately the tips they provide are not the best.
> 
> They are worn over the ear. Like this pic



Thanks for the photo, wanted to make sure....so cable should point straight ahead...

OKay, will try the gold filter and a different packaged tip tomorrow...
The "brightness" isnt bad at this point but significantly different from the 6XX. Plus I realize its not a good fit, so its too early to judge them.
I believe you or someone else suggested possibly using Comply or Spinfit tips for this IEM?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 4, 2018)

Once you get a good fit the sound will become fuller sounding. More complete if you will. Bass will have much better prominence wont sound one note. Cleaner treble vs bright thinner sounding. Mids will be thicker as well. You will know once you get a good tip fit and seal. I would give it a good try with some different tips. Definitely try the gold filter as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Man I didn't think I was gonna need another earphone in the 1K plus range after getting my Andromeda S. Just placed an order for the Solaris. 

Been selling off a bunch of my earphones to make money for it. I got almost half the money to go towards it so I am in for a pair. Looking forward to hearing them.  

In the mean while. Get your cards ready fellas in a weeks time single day will come. You know what time it is.


----------



## OnlyHazeRemains (Nov 4, 2018)

MidNighTempest said:


> Does anyone happen to know how the FiiO FH5 compare to the DM6? which is better?


Look at HBB's youtube, hes comparing both directly.


SteveKiwi said:


> Hi I've listened to this track with the DMG with both the reference filter and the gold.
> 
> The gold slightly improved the bass quantity but at the cost of the treble (slightly).
> 
> ...


Keep in mind you can do this with the DMG's low end without distortion. 
Noone here really talked about how the DM6 react to EQ.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 5, 2018)

So I was about to pull the trigger on the DM6 and last minute decided to have another quick look at Hawaiibadboy YT for final confirmation. And what do I see .. New intro video on new Whizzer A-HE03.
Really liking the fact it has a dynamic driver which is reported to sound real nice. 
It has my attention and things are going to be on hold till I get a comparison with DM6. 
Anyone else looking at this ?


----------



## tripside

archy121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do that. I’ve started to believe the DM6 would be the better upgrade for me.
> On the other hand DMG sounds like it might be more of a side grade.
> Time to save up a bit more.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the Yamaha EPH100? If yes then I will be able to compare it to DM6 sometime next week.


----------



## archy121

tripside said:


> Are you talking about the Yamaha EPH100? If yes then I will be able to compare it to DM6 sometime next week.



Yes. That would be great as I still have that at hand. If you can possibly can squeeze in before 11/11 that would be extra helpful.


----------



## tripside

archy121 said:


> Yes. That would be great as I still have that at hand. If you can possibly can squeeze in before 11/11 that would be extra helpful.



I wish I could. My local retailer will be shipping it next week.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 5, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Wow that seems like a bargain almost too good to resist.
> 
> I have never used Ali Express before and wondering if you can show me how to get the same pricing with any tips on using AE.
> 
> *Also isn't using DHL inviting  customs taxes so final price will be higher ? Not sure how much more.*


How does the tax work when you receive the item?  Is it taxed differently for different countries?  Like for example, China vs Switzerland?  Does the tax go by percentage of the declared price of the item?  Any details?

Does AliExpress ask for your personal details still?  I don't feel comfortable giving out my personal details to a Chinese online dealer.


----------



## antdroid

SilverEars said:


> How does the tax work when you receive the item?  Is it taxed differently for different countries?  Like for example, China vs Switzerland?  Does the tax go by percentage of the declared price of the item?  Any details?
> 
> Does AliExpress ask for your personal details still?  I don't feel comfortable giving out my personal details to a Chinese online dealer.



I ordered something on ae last week without any weird issues or requests for id


----------



## archy121

SilverEars said:


> How does the tax work when you receive the item?  Is it taxed differently for different countries?  Like for example, China vs Switzerland?  Does the tax go by percentage of the declared price of the item?  Any details?
> 
> Does AliExpress ask for your personal details still?  I don't feel comfortable giving out my personal details to a Chinese online dealer.



I haven’t used AliExpress but I know from other experiences that DHL tend to check packages and you can end up being charged with tax plus admin fee. They won’t release the item to you until it’s paid. So advice is not to use DHL.


----------



## april435

My Tenhz P4 Pro arrived today. Listened to them for 3 minutes and sent them back. Absolutely horrible sounding. Anemic non-existant bass with zero sub-bass extension, fatiguing sharp highs. The mids were nice though. None of my music sounded good with them. They are extremely comfortable though, I'll give them that. Maybe I received a defective unit, but I'm not hearing what everyone else is.

The search continues. Seems like the Hifiman RE-400 are in a league of their own. Literally unbeatable for 50$ and beyond.
Any new options came up in these few weeks?


----------



## kova4a

april435 said:


> My Tenhz P4 Pro arrived today. Listened to them for 3 minutes and sent them back. Absolutely horrible sounding. Anemic non-existant bass with zero sub-bass extension, fatiguing sharp highs. The mids were nice though. None of my music sounded good with them. They are extremely comfortable though, I'll give them that. Maybe I received a defective unit, but I'm not hearing what everyone else is.
> 
> The search continues. Seems like the Hifiman RE-400 are in a league of their own. Literally unbeatable for 50$ and beyond.
> Any new options came up in these few weeks?


Not that I've heard the p4 pro, but you really need to here a lot more gear if your staple for bass is the re-400


----------



## drbluenewmexico

april435 said:


> My Tenhz P4 Pro arrived today. Listened to them for 3 minutes and sent them back. Absolutely horrible sounding. Anemic non-existant bass with zero sub-bass extension, fatiguing sharp highs. The mids were nice though. None of my music sounded good with them. They are extremely comfortable though, I'll give them that. Maybe I received a defective unit, but I'm not hearing what everyone else is.
> 
> The search continues. Seems like the Hifiman RE-400 are in a league of their own. Literally unbeatable for 50$ and beyond.
> Any new options came up in these few weeks?


You have to burn in the Tenhz P4Pro for about 50 hours before they sound good. out of the box you are correct, they sound horrible.  but after substantial burn in
they are very very good. after 100 hrs of burn in they are excellent in fact.!!! you have to have patience with new iems to hear what they are capable of. some of
the iems with beryllium or carbon nano coated drivers dont sound great until about 200 hours of burn in fact, and even the  balanced armature drivers
open up with substantial burn in, as do cables and daps.....some people dont believe in burn in but most gear requires it because it is usually not done at the
manufacturer's facilities....reorder the Tenhz P4Pro and burn it in for a nice suprise!!!!!


----------



## april435

kova4a said:


> Not that I've heard the p4 pro, but you really need to here a lot more gear if your staple for bass is the re-400



Not just the bass, but rather overall sound signature. The P4 Pro, to my ear, are inferior to the RE-400. I'm deaf, perhaps.



drbluenewmexico said:


> reorder the Tenhz P4Pro and burn it in for a nice suprise!!!!!



I don't believe in burn in. "Mental" burn in - your brain and ears adjusting to the sound signature, getting used to it - that I believe in. "Physical" burn in is just a way to justify an enormous amount of money spent on something disappointing.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 5, 2018)

I thought this video shed some light on the whole burn in thing. Again not starting a debate but please watch this. Someone posted this on the Solaris thread. Something I knew already. By the way Ken Ball recommends at least 150 hours of burn in for the dynamic driver on the Solaris to settle.  This is coming from the guy that made the earphone.



You can skip to around 11:00 minutes. Mr Speakers does 48 hours of burn in before they do matching.

I was told by James Fiio in a PM that they Burn in every Fiio FH5. So again some manufacturers do and some don't. Tenhz P4. I guarantee they don't.


----------



## kova4a

april435 said:


> Not just the bass, but rather overall sound signature. The P4 Pro, to my ear, are inferior to the RE-400. I'm deaf, perhaps.


Nah, I'm not questioning your hearing - there's plenty of overhyped stuff in this forum and as I said I haven't heard the p4 pro. For me the re400 always sounded kinda off. Yeah, with the right tips and the some brain burn-in it is good for the money, but not really a staple. And I'm a guy who bought a schiitload of re400 while it was 25 bucks at joybuy to give away to friends and family. That's what it is for me - a great introduction to our hobby, but I guess for some specific people it might be amazing.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

april435 said:


> Not just the bass, but rather overall sound signature. The P4 Pro, to my ear, are inferior to the RE-400. I'm deaf, perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in burn in. "Mental" burn in - your brain and ears adjusting to the sound signature, getting used to it - that I believe in. "Physical" burn in is just a way to justify an enormous amount of money spent on something disappointing.


Believe what you want and also listen.!!   but sending a new earphone back after a few hours out of the box prevents you from hearing what it can become.  your choice. i have many earphones and headphones and daps that would be terrible if i just listened to them out of the box for 30 hours or less.  many hours later they are gems!  that is why i basso for example sends a dummy cable for burn in for their D90 and recommends 150 hours of burn in....some obsessive labs recommend over 400 hours of burn in for their TOTL products (see Mojo-Audio.com, eg) and they constantly win top awards at
national audio shows.....but you will hear what you believe in also of course, in fact experience is 50% placebo effect, 30% suggestibility....and only about 20% reality, if that. In fact even in medicine
a new medicine's effects can be due to only about 20% of the molecular structure.....this is highly replicated scientific research......see DSNuts comments and video above also.!!


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Not that I've heard the p4 pro, but you really need to here a lot more gear if your staple for bass is the re-400



I've been out of the iem loop for a while (buds and headphones for the last few years), but your post prompted me to throw on some oldies to get some iem bass goodness going!

First up I tried the Kef m200's, and the bass is awesome _if I hold them in my ears_. Without holding them in, I can't get a seal. Same old sad story I always had with them. Next!

Next up were the Havi B3. I know they don't have much bass but I wanted to try them again. Wow, lots of treble energy!  They sound great, but yeah, too little bass for me. Next!

I recall really liking the Fidue A71's, so I threw them on. Yup, great bass! Treble is rolled off, but they sound great to me.

Next up are the Elecom 3570's. Yup, great bass! Lots of treble energy (fairly v-shaped). I won't be able to listen to them for too long before the 'ol tinnitus kicks in (which is the reason I switched from iems to buds), but they sound great.

Anyway, it's been a nice stroll through iem-memory lane!


----------



## april435

kova4a said:


> Nah, I'm not questioning your hearing - there's plenty of overhyped stuff in this forum and as I said I haven't heard the p4 pro. For me the re400 always sounded kinda off. Yeah, with the right tips and the some brain burn-in it is good for the money, but not really a staple. And I'm a guy who bought a schiitload of re400 while it was 25 bucks at joybuy to give away to friends and family. That's what it is for me - a great introduction to our hobby, but I guess for some specific people it might be amazing.



Exactly. Shouty mids + rolled off treble is what makes them sound off, but that's really easy to get used to. They do so little wrong for so little money.
If you're treble sensitive, none of the modern IEMs with "sparkly" treble ( god, I hate this term so much ) will suit you. I've tried countless IEMs at this point - the entire FiiO line-up ( yes, literally all of them ), entire Shure line-up ( except the SE846 ), TenHZ P4 Pro, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01, Sony XBA-N3 / XBA-N1 - none of them suit me. I just want RE-400 with slightly more bass. That's all. It feels like it's impossible to find a replacement for a reasonable amount of money.


----------



## rendyG

april435 said:


> My Tenhz P4 Pro arrived today. Listened to them for 3 minutes and sent them back. Absolutely horrible sounding. Anemic non-existant bass with zero sub-bass extension, fatiguing sharp highs. The mids were nice though. None of my music sounded good with them. They are extremely comfortable though, I'll give them that. Maybe I received a defective unit, but I'm not hearing what everyone else is.
> 
> The search continues. Seems like the Hifiman RE-400 are in a league of their own. Literally unbeatable for 50$ and beyond.
> Any new options came up in these few weeks?



RE400 was my first "audiophile" purchase (for more than $100 back then).
Even though I loved it for a long time, I started experimenting and believe me or not, the modded Blitzwolf ES1 made me sold the RE400. It has unbelievably fast bass for the price and nice crunchy aggresive midrange, treble lacks a bit, depends on tuning
RE400 is great for its smooth presentation, comfort and isolation, but maybe its just me, but RE400 always sounded kinda in a back of my head + small soundstage, which didn´t satisfy me..
Now for $50 it is a good buy, but I would recommend you Tin T2, BQEYZ KC2 - assuming you are looking for balanced sound sig.


----------



## kova4a

drbluenewmexico said:


> Believe what you want and also listen.!!   but sending a new earphone back after a few hours out of the box prevents you from hearing what it can become.  your choice. i have many earphones and headphones and daps that would be terrible if i just listened to them out of the box for 30 hours or less.  many hours later they are gems!  that is why i basso for example sends a dummy cable for burn in for their D90 and recommends 150 hours of burn in....some obsessive labs recommend over 400 hours of burn in for their TOTL products (see Mojo-Audio.com, eg) and they constantly win top awards at
> national audio shows.....but you will hear what you believe in also of course, in fact experience is 50% placebo effect, 30% suggestibility....and only about 20% reality, if that. In fact even in medicine
> a new medicine's effects can be due to only about 20% of the molecular structure.....this is highly replicated scientific research......see DSNuts comments and video above also.!!


Well, I have to jump in here because this is a bit too preachy. Burn-in is a neverending debate and will remain to be one - it's not a solid science or anything like that. I've heard differences after burn-in but only mild ones and nothing like the random thrown numbers that something suddenly became 50% better or that something changed completely into flagship level after 300, 400..1000 hours. In my experience if something sounds bad out of the box and it's not to your liking - no amount of burn-in will change it. Playing around with tips, depth insertion, different sources and such can, but there are a lot of people who don't have different sources, bags with hundreds of tips, different cables like us the crazy guys.



waynes world said:


> I've been out of the iem loop for a while (buds and headphones for the last few years), but your post prompted me to throw on some oldies to get some iem bass goodness going!
> 
> First up I tried the Kef m200's, and the bass is awesome _if I hold them in my ears_. Without holding them in, I can't get a seal. Same old sad story I always had with them. Next!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like to do the same every know and then, unfortunately I made the mistake to gie a lot of my older gear to friends and family (I still do), which is the equivalent of just throwing it away.


----------



## kova4a

april435 said:


> Exactly. Shouty mids + rolled off treble is what makes them sound off, but that's really easy to get used to. They do so little wrong for so little money.
> If you're treble sensitive, none of the modern IEMs with "sparkly" treble ( god, I hate this term so much ) will suit you. I've tried countless IEMs at this point - the entire FiiO line-up ( yes, literally all of them ), entire Shure line-up ( except the SE846 ), TenHZ P4 Pro, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01, Sony XBA-N3 / XBA-N1 - none of them suit me. I just want RE-400 with slightly more bass. That's all. It feels like it's impossible to find a replacement for a reasonable amount of money.


Well, treble sensitivity is not the same for everyone. Most people are mostly affected by lower treble peaks as they are usually mot aggressive for the ears. The sparkle in the treble comes from the upper treble presence and extension but is not necessarily tiring or aggressive. "Sparkly treble" is not a universal term going hand in hand with harsh piercing highs - just saying. 

As far as upgrading it, going by your complaints I am not really sure what to recommend - if you can live with low isolation, the dunu titan 1 with the right tips is quite good. The brainwavz r3 is very similar to the re400, but it sacrifices some clarity for a but fuller and even smoother sound. Ultimately, somewhere in the future something like the flc8s/n/d, so that you can finetune the sound more to your liking


----------



## drbluenewmexico

"You pays your money and you takes your choice"--Mark Twain
whats a reasonable amount of money? so many choices these daze from chifi,
so many of them have wierd tunings or other problems....but some do hit the
bulls eye of good tuning like the DMG, or the BQ3,.  the latter is quite suprisingly
interesting and listenable for the the price......and most of them sound better
when amped and "experienced".   I save most of my "old" iems for comparing sound
signatures, which is an interesting pursuit....and compare sounds to live music
(i produce live concerts fairly regularly) and studio systems sounds.  Its also a good
idea to listen to natural sounds, like the birds in the forest or the sea shore to remember what
"real sounds" sound like.  we do get used to what we like of course, and a fresh sound is
always intriguing...thats why this hobby is so addicting...change equals better for a while
until we habituate....but the birds remain the same....


----------



## hakuzen

april435 said:


> My Tenhz P4 Pro arrived today. Listened to them for 3 minutes and sent them back. Absolutely horrible sounding. Anemic non-existant bass with zero sub-bass extension, fatiguing sharp highs. The mids were nice though. None of my music sounded good with them. They are extremely comfortable though, I'll give them that. Maybe I received a defective unit, but I'm not hearing what everyone else is.
> 
> The search continues. Seems like the Hifiman RE-400 are in a league of their own. Literally unbeatable for 50$ and beyond.
> Any new options came up in these few weeks?


this sounds like a sealing problem.
audbos p4 have same drivers than tenhz p4 ro. audbos p4 don't have sub-bass quantity, but they are not mid-bass shy at all. thick mid-bass and easily noticeable.
someone here (sorry i'm lazy to search for the reviewer) reported that tuning was a bit different in p4 pro, including slightly less bass. but i took note of something that could be important: the nozzle of p4 pro is shorter than audbos'. together with short tips, this can provoke worse sealing, bass is lost, and signature becomes brighter and thinner.
so, before rejecting p4 pro, you ought to try longer tips, if you haven't tried yet.


----------



## RvTrav

april435 said:


> Exactly. Shouty mids + rolled off treble is what makes them sound off, but that's really easy to get used to. They do so little wrong for so little money.
> If you're treble sensitive, none of the modern IEMs with "sparkly" treble ( god, I hate this term so much ) will suit you. I've tried countless IEMs at this point - the entire FiiO line-up ( yes, literally all of them ), entire Shure line-up ( except the SE846 ), TenHZ P4 Pro, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01, Sony XBA-N3 / XBA-N1 - none of them suit me. I just want RE-400 with slightly more bass. That's all. It feels like it's impossible to find a replacement for a reasonable amount of money.



You might want to read some of the reviews of the Advanced M4.  To me it has a similar general sound as RE-400 with a little more bass, cleaner treble and far better build quality.  Lots of reviews and information available on this earphone.


----------



## april435

hakuzen said:


> this sounds like a sealing problem.



The seal was so perfect that I couldn’t hear a person talking right next to me. When I was done listening, I took them off and felt such a comforting relief. The shape of the IEM is great and comfy, but they seal way too much and most importantly, don’t sound good to my ears.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Cheapest place to buy the DM6 that Takes Paypal?


----------



## mochill

I will be getting the ufoears u112 iem soon


----------



## Dsnuts

I would wait till MassDrop has them again. Infact if enough of you guys get on MD and vote for the DM6 they will most certainly drop it again.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Dsnuts said:


> I would wait till MassDrop has them again. Infact if enough of you guys get on MD and vote for the DM6 they will most certainly drop it again.



Do you happen to know what the Price for the DM6 on MassDrop?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 5, 2018)

I believe it was $165 ish. But they will take paypal and you can believe they are legit.


----------



## archy121

Dsnuts said:


> I believe it was $160 ish. But they will take paypal and you can believe they are legit.


Damnnn that’s good..  why don’t we have that in UK


----------



## Dsnuts

I made a mistake last week I thought I was getting my Tenhz P4 pro but it looks like it will be this week. I am looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Nov 5, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I made a mistake last week I thought I was getting my Tenhz P4 pro but it looks like it will be this week. I am looking forward to hearing them.


I think you will like them DS!  Very clear and transparent sound with lots of details. EQing bass improves the balance and makes them really good after substantial burn in! I never did get DM6 due to the fishy credential phishing scam from the "Audio Visual " vender on AE for pre 11-11 sale, i canceled that order before i got the P4.  so let us know if you experience that both are necessary for alternative sound signatures!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

So the Pre-Order DM6 Shop on Ali is a Scammer?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

MidNighTempest said:


> So the Pre-Order DM6 Shop on Ali is a Scammer?



Scammer?
No.

Overly ambitious seller who did not contact the Mothership before executing a sale and thus threw all orders time tables into temporary chaos.
Solution appears that they will get but they will get last after all other sellers. So they will not bother other sellers or MD or anything they just gotta sit at the back of the line. Mentions of Warranty I am not sure bout but back of the line I am.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Scammer?
> No.
> 
> Overly ambitious seller who did not contact the Mothership before executing a sale and thus threw all orders time tables into temporary chaos.
> Solution appears that they will get but they will get last after all other sellers. So they will not bother other sellers or MD or anything they just gotta sit at the back of the line. Mentions of Warranty I am not sure bout but back of the line I am.


Hey Chris, would you recommend getting the DM6 if one already had the P4 and enjoyed its sound signature? is it a worthy upgrade still?  thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Hey Drblue,
Yes I would say it's worthy


----------



## Trapok

Hi all,
I already have the BQEYZ KC2,
for those who have both , is the  BGVP DMG a worthy upgrade ?
If so for the 11.11 which seller would you advise reliable and with a good after sale.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> I thought this video shed some light on the whole burn in thing. Again not starting a debate but please watch this. Someone posted this on the Solaris thread. Something I knew already. By the way Ken Ball recommends at least 150 hours of burn in for the dynamic driver on the Solaris to settle.  This is coming from the guy that made the earphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it sounds like a 2 dollar iem out of the box, the manufacturer is shipping them out with zero burn in time.
I think it's bad for their business, but whatever, a couple of days of leaving
Your iems hooked up to a player isn't gonna kill you.


----------



## archy121

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Hey Drblue,
> Yes I would say it's worthy



Chris, I’m on pause to order DM6 as your initial impressions of Whizzer intrigued me very much. 
I can only afford one so patiently awaiting on further feedback from you - ideally before 11/11. 

Are you able to offer little more of your opinion of the two ? BA VS Dynamic bass quality and soundstage.


----------



## aspire5550

archy121 said:


> Chris, I’m on pause to order DM6 as your initial impressions of Whizzer intrigued me very much.
> I can only afford one so patiently awaiting on further feedback from you - ideally before 11/11.
> 
> Are you able to offer little more of your opinion of the two ? BA VS Dynamic bass quality and soundstage.


Chris ranked DM6 higher than the A-he03 in his latest list:

Top 10 All Time (Nov 5, 2018)
1) BGVP DM6
2) Whizzer A-HE03
3) Hifiboy OS V3
4) BGVP DMG
5) Anew U1
6) Magaosi K5
7) Toneking T88
8) TenHZ K5 (better than TenHZ p4 pro cause bass in K5 is better than p4 pro)
9) Fiio FH1
10) Tin Audio T2 Pro


----------



## archy121 (Nov 6, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Chris ranked DM6 higher than the A-he03 in his latest list



Thanks for that. I just saw the Tin Audio review and realised the list was tucked in there.
I still really like to hear in detail the bass differences from the DM6 BA driver VS Dynamic of the Whizzer.


----------



## demo-to

Well, I am still not on the hype train of the BVGP DM6 since there is "only" a four out of five stars review by audio123 here at head.fi.
He claims slightly recessed mids but I like present mids.
I am waiting for more reviews. Hope there will be more in a written format.

@audio123: Is the DM6 really only 4 stars? If I remember right you rated the Rose Mini4 4,5 stars and I like these very much.


----------



## Kitechaser

demo-to said:


> Well, I am still not on the hype train of the BVGP DM6 since there is "only" a four out of five stars review by audio123 here at head.fi.
> He claims slightly recessed mids but I like present mids.
> I am waiting for more reviews. Hope there will be more in a written format.
> 
> @audio123: Is the DM6 really only 4 stars? If I remember right you rated the Rose Mini4 4,5 stars and I like these very much.


Mids are not recessed with a copper cable. If I remember right, the review was done with an SPC cable, which in that case would be accurate.
I have tried out both. And the DM6 neeeeeeds a copper cable to bring out the best.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Well, I am still not on the hype train of the BVGP DM6 since there is "only" a four out of five stars review by audio123 here at head.fi.
> He claims slightly recessed mids but I like present mids.
> I am waiting for more reviews. Hope there will be more in a written format.
> 
> @audio123: Is the DM6 really only 4 stars? If I remember right you rated the Rose Mini4 4,5 stars and I like these very much.


Yes I am excatly feeling what you are. I want a midforward iem and for a person to say its slightly recessed, that automatically puts me off but I'm awaiting more reviews to make up my mind. Vocals and soundstage are a huge deal for me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the RHA CL2 Planar. Not quite as impressed as others have been. Certainly not a bad earphone, but not quite up to par at that price:

Head-fi / The Contraptionist

  ​


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 6, 2018)

The DM6 mids are not recessed. One dude on a review saying so, does not make it a fact.
I am listening to these right now. The best bang for your buck in audio. Period.


----------



## darkwing

true, DM6 mids are not recessed, DMG is the slightly recessed one


----------



## paulindss

april435 said:


> Not just the bass, but rather overall sound signature. The P4 Pro, to my ear, are inferior to the RE-400. I'm deaf, perhaps.



Well, sorry to say that. But yeah, you are deaf.

Jokes aside, i can't found any area where i found my re-400s better than p4 pro.


----------



## Focux

aspire5550 said:


> Chris ranked DM6 higher than the A-he03 in his latest list:
> 
> Top 10 All Time (Nov 5, 2018)
> 1) BGVP DM6
> ...



i have a ER4SR, IE80 and HD6XX atm; really tempted to try this DM6 but wonder if it'd be a good addition to my collection


----------



## paulindss

Damm you guys, so much talk on dm6 that i want them now even if i keep trying to convince me that makes no sense to grab them as i have dmg and p4 pro.


----------



## Kitechaser

Qu


Focux said:


> i have a ER4SR, IE80 and HD6XX atm; really tempted to try this DM6 but wonder if it'd be a good addition to my collection


Quick answer. Yes


----------



## Dsnuts

You know fellas I have to admit. I haven't been listening to my old SD7 and SD7 hybrids in the while. Did some cable rolling and tip rolling. Took a good listen today, I got both of these earphones on a whim from previous 11/11 sales and they still hold up today even with all the new Chi fi discoveries. To me my SD7 hybrid sounds just as good as my DMGs.

They aren't gonna win any awards but I am glad both are in my possession.


----------



## hemipowered007

Really wish there was a comparison of sony ex1000- bgvp dm6. I'm not looking for an upgrade, just a different sound sig/presentation. Very little info out there besides a very small bit from hbb on massdrops review thread that I saw where he said he would recommend them (dm6) over ex1000 to folks because of ex1000s treble bump. I don't find ex1k bright, especially on the zx300 or fiio x3i, but understand how the tuning could bug others. I just want to know if the dm6 is good enough as a companion that presents music in a different but still satisfying way. I'm really starting to hate head fi, I need to stop reading these threads.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 6, 2018)

I am keeping the DM6 for a long time.
DM6, CL2, Solaris or IER-Z1R. Still deciding.
Audio heaven for years to come.
Might upgrade my source next year, and that's about it


hemipowered007 said:


> Really wish there was a comparison of sony ex1000- bgvp dm6. I'm not looking for an upgrade, just a different sound sig/presentation. Very little info out there besides a very small bit from hbb on massdrops review thread that I saw where he said he would recommend them (dm6) over ex1000 to folks because of ex1000s treble bump. I don't find ex1k bright, especially on the zx300 or fiio x3i, but understand how the tuning could bug others. I just want to know if the dm6 is good enough as a companion that presents music in a different but still satisfying way. I'm really starting to hate head fi, I need to stop reading these threads.


I feel you. This 200 dollar iem is competing with a lot of top end stuff out there. I have about 200 hours on it, and I can't find anything wrong with its signature. And I am looking for faults.
Only thing I would recommend is an OCC Copper cable to pair with it. SPC sounds off.
I am running balanced out of a sony NW-ZX300. And these are worth every cent, and play every genre like a champ.
Still prefer the CL2 over these, (those are my babies) but these puppies will be with me for a long long time.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 6, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## hemipowered007

Kitechaser said:


> I am keeping the DM6 for a long time.
> DM6, CL2, Solaris or IER-Z1R. Still deciding.
> Audio heaven for years to come.
> Might upgrade my source next year, and that's about it
> ...



I wanted and planned to buy the cl2, but have remodels on my house going, and was just informed all overtime at my job would be essentially gone moving forward. So 800 is out of the question for me without selling off some.of my more expensive gear, and I don't want to as its not easily re purchased stuff. So if this 200 in ear can sit by the ex1000 as far as technical abilities go, while presenting music differently enough, then I'm in.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 6, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> I wanted and planned to buy the cl2, but have remodels on my house going, and was just informed all overtime at my job would be essentially gone moving forward. So 800 is out of the question for me without selling off some.of my more expensive gear, and I don't want to as its not easily re purchased stuff. So if this 200 in ear can sit by the ex1000 as far as technical abilities go, while presenting music differently enough, then I'm in.


These will not let you down. Heads up, these need a solid burn in.
You will be very very happy with them.
Edit: burn in and copper cable


----------



## darkwing (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm using a copper cable too for the DM6, i think I'm going to have spend several times the cost of the DM6 if i want to hear better, not worth it for me


----------



## chinerino

DZ7 vs DM6?


----------



## Carlsan

For anyone who owns the Whizzer A-HE03, are the cables interchangeable with other brands? Can I put on a balanced cable?


----------



## superuser1

Carlsan said:


> For anyone who owns the Whizzer A-HE03, are the cables interchangeable with other brands? Can I put on a balanced cable?


I see them being 2 pin connectors, the only difference being they seem to use the connectors on the cable in a slightly recessed housing. IIRC the King Pros also has something similar and i use after market cables with the king Pro without any issues.


----------



## Alino (Nov 7, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Scammer?
> No.
> 
> Overly ambitious seller who did not contact the Mothership before executing a sale and thus threw all orders time tables into temporary chaos.
> Solution appears that they will get but they will get last after all other sellers. So they will not bother other sellers or MD or anything they just gotta sit at the back of the line. Mentions of Warranty I am not sure bout but back of the line I am.



Scammers?
Well, yes.
On AE; good prices but simple frequent virtual business, too often they dot even own the items they seel (my opinion, my experience).
I met two out of two months. First, I asked whether they had the IEM ready available (a Toneking T66s then later a DM6). And they both said yes, ready to ship.
Then I payed and: one never replied any shipping data request and let me wait without clues (Hotfi) at the point I had money back after some 3 weeks while lastly he asked to wait longer for technical problems. The other (Beteran) I asked the IEM in a color they were offering, seller imposed another color they say they had available to be shipped (I met this kind of pseudo- logical forcing other times on AE), I agreed and he stated it as shipped the next day after I had payed. 5 more days later he contacted me trying to make me accept a different color (a third, now) still to be made and sure to be shipped. Both I told what i thought about them and took the money back.

If this is not a scammer it is a cloumsy swindler child playing with mummy's keyboard and acting like a seller. A shame. Almost computer based, non-exixtent AE customer service reccomended never to let be prolonged the shipping times for a seller and did not comment my precise recriminations about their pretty bad services and dramatic quality issues.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> You know fellas I have to admit. I haven't been listening to my old SD7 and SD7 hybrids in the while. Did some cable rolling and tip rolling. Took a good listen today, I got both of these earphones on a whim from previous 11/11 sales and they still hold up today even with all the new Chi fi discoveries. To me my SD7 hybrid sounds just as good as my DMGs.
> 
> They aren't gonna win any awards but I am glad both are in my possession.


I feel the same @Dsnuts 
They are good.


----------



## Lurk650

hemipowered007 said:


> I wanted and planned to buy the cl2, but have remodels on my house going, and was just informed all overtime at my job would be essentially gone moving forward. So 800 is out of the question for me without selling off some.of my more expensive gear, and I don't want to as its not easily re purchased stuff. So if this 200 in ear can sit by the ex1000 as far as technical abilities go, while presenting music differently enough, then I'm in.


Per B9Scramblers review, the CL2 doesn't appear to be a great option at $1K price point anyways


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Per B9Scramblers review, the CL2 doesn't appear to be a great option at $1K price point anyways


He hasn't had enough time with it to make any real judgements on it. I have 500 hours with it. He has 20. Not even enough to properly burn them in. (These take at least 50 hours to loosen up the planar driver)
Who do you think has a better idea of what they sound like?


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Per B9Scramblers review, the CL2 doesn't appear to be a great option at $1K price point anyways


Didn't mean to be snappy, but these half baked reviews from people that are barely putting in the minimum effort required to make even rudimentary judgments on a piece of equipment, are a real disservice to this community.
It's annoying 
Edit: you shouldn't be writing a review about an IEM unless you have at least 200 hours with it, let alone 20. 
At least that is how I see it.


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> Didn't mean to be snappy, but these half baked reviews from people that are barely putting in the minimum effort required to make even rudimentary judgments on a piece of equipment, are a real disservice to this community.
> It's annoying
> Edit: you shouldn't be writing a review about an IEM unless you have at least 200 hours with it, let alone 20.
> At least that is how I see it.


It's on a review tour, they have limited time. Pretty sure the IEM has time on it from other users/the factory. Calm down. I trust Thomas reviews wholeheartedly. He doesn't do stuff half baked. He clearly says he prefers more time in the review and if you actually follow his reviews he takes his time with them when he has the chance, which is what usually happens.

Also, I'm not saying go by one persons review though I believe I've seen others disappointed with the CL2. There is plenty of gear in the 1k price range.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> It's on a review tour, they have limited time. Pretty sure the IEM has time on it from other users/the factory. Calm down. I trust Thomas reviews wholeheartedly. He doesn't do stuff half baked. He clearly says he prefers more time in the review and if you actually follow his reviews he takes his time with them when he has the chance, which is what usually happens.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying go by one persons review though I believe I've seen others disappointed with the CL2. There is plenty of gear in the 1k price range.


He couldn't tell a difference between wired SQ, and the wireless aptx 340kb neckband.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> ..burn in and copper cable



Does DM6 not ship as standard with 6N OCC cable ?


----------



## Kitechaser

archy121 said:


> Does it not ship as standard with 6N OCC cable ?


I think you can pick a copper, not sure. 
But I stupidly picked an SPC cable. 
Either way I am running a balanced 4.4mm out, so had to buy an after market cable anyways.


----------



## papa_mia

Kitechaser said:


> The DM6 mids are not recessed. One dude on a review saying so, does not make it a fact.
> I am listening to these right now.* The best bang for your buck in audio. Period*.


----------



## Kitechaser

papa_mia said:


>


 Guilty as charged 
Now I have to watch that movie again.


----------



## rendyG

I decided to buy DM6 with clear shell and after reading a few posts about sellers on Ali not being reliable, I´m still deciding if I want to spend more money this time, just to be safe.
Which shops accept paypal? I have some money left there.


----------



## Kitechaser

rendyG said:


> I decided to buy DM6 with clear shell and after reading a few posts about sellers on Ali not being reliable, I´m still deciding if I want to spend more money this time, just to be safe.
> Which shops accept paypal? I have some money left there.


I got mine through penon
I think they accept paypal


----------



## rendyG

Kitechaser said:


> I got mine through penon
> I think they accept paypal


Seems like they don´t offer the clear version?


----------



## Kitechaser

rendyG said:


> Seems like they don´t offer the clear version?


I got the clear from them. 
Send them an email


----------



## tripside

rendyG said:


> I decided to buy DM6 with clear shell and after reading a few posts about sellers on Ali not being reliable, I´m still deciding if I want to spend more money this time, just to be safe.
> Which shops accept paypal? I have some money left there.



Nevermind its already been answered.


----------



## kova4a

Kitechaser said:


> He hasn't had enough time with it to make any real judgements on it. I have 500 hours with it. He has 20. Not even enough to properly burn them in. (These take at least 50 hours to loosen up the planar driver)
> Who do you think has a better idea of what they sound like?


Oh, come on! The burn-in hype is getting ridiculous. You don't have 500 hours with it - you've connected it to a DAP or pc for the most of that time. Let's be realistic, it's not like you've had it for a 100 days and have been listening to it for at least 5 hours each day, which would have actually given you a great understanding of that particular iem. 

Also, reviewers are not only pressured by time but have to take into account what most buyers would do - when people buy something this expensive they want to use it right away and want it to sound great right away. If someone doesn't like how something sounds you can't tell them "Don't worry, just push through and keep using it for 3-4 months more even though you don't like it and it will get better". They also won't just put it in a drawer and not listen to it for a month, let alone designate a dedicated PC to do that all day long for weeks or ruin the battery of a DAP for that matter because that's another thing - when you start burning-in all of your gear for 400-500 you usually dedicate a DAP for that, which has to be constantly recharged or plugged in the power supply, which racks up like the equivalent of a year using that DAP in a month.

In my reviewing experience, if something sounds off out of the box, it will sound off after a hundred hours. Burn-in might loosen the diaphragm a bit and maybe open up the sound and smoothen it a bit, but it won't magically change dips or peaks in the frequency response like a lot of claims suggest. It's always funny to me when people start saying "Oh, but it has a titanium/CNT or whatever driver and that is super hard and needs hundred of hours of burn-in,so if you don't like how it sound it's your fault". 

Everyone is free to believe whatever he/she wishes - just don't try to force your opinion on the others, start bashing on reviewers and other people and promote the magical properties of burn-in (especially for ridiculous time like 500 hours) as solid science and a fact.


----------



## crabdog

Kitechaser said:


> He hasn't had enough time with it to make any real judgements on it. I have 500 hours with it. He has 20. Not even enough to properly burn them in. (These take at least 50 hours to loosen up the planar driver)
> *Who do you think has a better idea of what they sound like?*


I would choose the guy who has done literally hundreds of excellent honest reviews.


----------



## rendyG

Kitechaser said:


> I got the clear from them.
> Send them an email


Thanks for suggestion. For information, Penon just sent me a last pair of transparent DM6.
I am looking forward to compare this beast against my single-DD champ (Evos) and many more iems with my friend


----------



## B9Scrambler

hemipowered007 said:


> I wanted and planned to buy the cl2, but have remodels on my house going, and was just informed all overtime at my job would be essentially gone moving forward. So 800 is out of the question for me without selling off some.of my more expensive gear, and I don't want to as its not easily re purchased stuff. So if this 200 in ear can sit by the ex1000 as far as technical abilities go, while presenting music differently enough, then I'm in.



Save your money. The CL2 is pretty average.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 7, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> He couldn't tell a difference between wired SQ, and the wireless aptx 340kb neckband.



I said the neckband retains the same signature. Not the same thing. For a first time luxury iem buyer you've got some stronk opinions.


----------



## chinmie

Kitechaser said:


> Didn't mean to be snappy, but these half baked reviews from people that are barely putting in the minimum effort required to make even rudimentary judgments on a piece of equipment, are a real disservice to this community.
> It's annoying
> Edit: you shouldn't be writing a review about an IEM unless you have at least 200 hours with it, let alone 20.
> At least that is how I see it.



if an earphone have to be burned at least 200 just to sound good, I'd quickly return it.


----------



## hemipowered007

B9Scrambler said:


> Save your money. The CL2 is pretty average.



Your review as well as a few others who's reviews and ears I trust based on their opinions on other hps, have convinced me not to throw my money at the cl2, so thanks! I was waiting on some more honest reviews of them, glad I waited.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> As Chi-Fi goes I'm enjoying the heck out of the BQEYZ BQ3, 3 balanced armatures and 2 dynamic drivers in each earpiece. Big powerful sound from the bass that does not drown anything else


panda, is the bq3 something i need? how does it hold up next to say, the current $100-200 tier (b5+, hk6, etc.)?


----------



## Wiljen

mochill said:


> I definitely want the opera factory om1 too



Having had one for long enough to listen now, I'd say unless you just want one to complete your collection you are better off spending $ elsewhere.  Not impressed at all with the OM1
big muddy mid-bass, recessed mids and veiled treble.  The worst part being it doesn't seem to react particularly well to EQ so tuning it away from that is not an easy proposition.


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> panda, is the bq3 something i need? how does it hold up next to say, the current $100-200 tier (b5+, hk6, etc.)?



The BQEYZ holds up pretty well vs the b5+.  I think the b5+ is a little clearer in the upper registers but the BQ is a bit more resolving in the mids.   Don't have the HK6 so cant comment.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wiljen said:


> Having had one for long enough to listen now, I'd say unless you just want one to complete your collection you are better off spending $ elsewhere.  Not impressed at all with the OM1
> big muddy mid-bass, recessed mids and veiled treble.  The worst part being it doesn't seem to react particularly well to EQ so tuning it away from that is not an easy proposition.



Mochil I think got a pair a while ago. He was mentioning how you can poke a hole in the vent and bass decreases and balances out. I have these on my review que as well and I completely agree. So much mind numbing bass. They remind me a lot of the first gen Beats headphone tuning. Exactly like them actually.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Oh, come on! The burn-in hype is getting ridiculous. You don't have 500 hours with it - you've connected it to a DAP or pc for the most of that time. Let's be realistic, it's not like you've had it for a 100 days and have been listening to it for at least 5 hours each day, which would have actually given you a great understanding of that particular iem.
> 
> Also, reviewers are not only pressured by time but have to take into account what most buyers would do - when people buy something this expensive they want to use it right away and want it to sound great right away. If someone doesn't like how something sounds you can't tell them "Don't worry, just push through and keep using it for 3-4 months more even though you don't like it and it will get better". They also won't just put it in a drawer and not listen to it for a month, let alone designate a dedicated PC to do that all day long for weeks or ruin the battery of a DAP for that matter because that's another thing - when you start burning-in all of your gear for 400-500 you usually dedicate a DAP for that, which has to be constantly recharged or plugged in the power supply, which racks up like the equivalent of a year using that DAP in a month.
> 
> ...


There are at least 20 people that are on the CL2 thread that are saying the same thing I am saying, have the same experiences that I have had, have other TOTL IEMS in their possession, and think the CL2 is one of the best iems they have ever heard.
Yeah but this guy, who admits he hasn't had enough time with it, in his own ""review"", knows better.
You guys are making me laugh


----------



## B9Scrambler

Kitechaser said:


> There are at least 20 people that are on the CL2 thread that are saying the same thing I am saying, have the same experiences that I have had, have other TOTL IEMS in their possession, and think the CL2 is one of the best iems they have ever heard.
> Yeah but this guy, who admits he hasn't had enough time with it, in his own ""review"", knows better.
> You guys are making me laugh



It's okay dude. We hear you. Our opinions don't have to line up. Also, hi. I'm Thomas. Nice to meet you. Now I'm no longer "this guy".


----------



## Kitechaser

B9Scrambler said:


> It's okay dude. We hear you. Our opinions don't have to line up. Also, hi. I'm Thomas. Nice to meet you. Now I'm no longer "this guy".


I get you man. Take care


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> It's okay dude. We hear you. Our opinions don't have to line up. Also, hi. I'm Thomas. Nice to meet you. Now I'm no longer "this guy".


Last thing I am going to say, I don't have a problem with you having a different opinion or preference, that is a given.
The only thing I am saying, is you did not have enough time with the iem to write a review. And this is more RHA's fault than yours.
The burn in with this driver is real, we are all not just making that up.
There must be at least a 100 plus posts on the thread , that confirm this, from multiple people none the less.
And I thought burn in was a fairy tale myself till I got the CL2 and the DM6.
I am sorry for having come at you the way that I did. It was out of line. Just having a bad day.
My apologies.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Kitechaser said:


> Last thing I am going to say, I don't have a problem with you having a different opinion or preference, that is a given.
> The only thing I am saying, is you did not have enough time with the iem to write a review. And this is more RHA's fault than yours.
> The burn in with this driver is real, we are all not just making that up.
> There must be at least a 100 plus posts on the thread , that confirm this, from multiple people non the less.
> ...



Apology accepted, despite being so far out of line in attacking my integrity. While I wish I had more time with the CL2, I stand by my impressions. And, while I don't rely as heavily on measurements as other reviewers, show me something tangible to support the CL2's burn in and I'll be more than willing to admit I'm wrong and accept it gets a lot better after a couple hundred hours of use.


----------



## Kitechaser

B9Scrambler said:


> Apology accepted, despite being so far out of line in attacking my integrity. While I wish I had more time with the CL2, I stand by my impressions. And, while I don't rely as heavily on measurements as other reviewers, show me something tangible to support the CL2's burn in and I'll be more than willing to admit I'm wrong and accept it gets a lot better after a couple hundred hours of use.


I'll ask the manufacturer  maybe they can help.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Does anyone know the best store in Ali that I can order the dm6 for a good price apart from penon because there is no sale there currently?


----------



## Wiljen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Does anyone know the best store in Ali that I can order the dm6 for a good price apart from penon because there is no sale there currently?



I'm a fan of NiceHCK if they carry the DM6


----------



## Nabillion_786

Wiljen said:


> I'm a fan of NiceHCK if they carry the DM6


Unfortunately I do not think they do. Do you think sellers with 96-97% feedback can be trusted because Its so tempting to order that special pre order deal from audio&video professional store.


----------



## SciOC

B9Scrambler said:


> Apology accepted, despite being so far out of line in attacking my integrity. While I wish I had more time with the CL2, I stand by my impressions. And, while I don't rely as heavily on measurements as other reviewers, show me something tangible to support the CL2's burn in and I'll be more than willing to admit I'm wrong and accept it gets a lot better after a couple hundred hours of use.


God, I don't know what I'm doing with this IEM, it's starting to make me feel like a novice with my own equipment.  I had it sounding pretty good yesterday.  I can't replicate it today so far today no matter what I'm trying.  Currently I have LO from my hiby r6 to my fiio a5 with pregain settings on the hiby dropped way down and it's... Ok.  Still getting quite a bit of distortion from god knows where.

So far, I think this might be pickier about sources and output impedance and cables than the Andromeda was.  Or they just go through crazy phases during burn in.

Seriously starting to consider picking up that Sony DAP that the true believers are using....


----------



## HungryPanda

loomisjohnson said:


> panda, is the bq3 something i need? how does it hold up next to say, the current $100-200 tier (b5+, hk6, etc.)?


 I'm really enjoying them, they have more of a V-Shape than the B5+


----------



## B9Scrambler

SciOC said:


> God, I don't know what I'm doing with this IEM, it's starting to make me feel like a novice with my own equipment.  I had it sounding pretty good yesterday.  I can't replicate it today so far today no matter what I'm trying.  Currently I have LO from my hiby r6 to my fiio a5 with pregain settings on the hiby dropped way down and it's... Ok.  Still getting quite a bit of distortion from god knows where.
> 
> So far, I think this might be pickier about sources and output impedance and cables than the Andromeda was.  Or they just go through crazy phases during burn in.
> 
> Seriously starting to consider picking up that Sony DAP that the true believers are using....



I hope you find a setup that works for you. As for me, I'm done talking about the CL2. Don't have it anymore and as such have nothing new to add. All I can say about it has been said in my "review".


----------



## DannyBai

I received the tenhz yesterday and right out of the box with the correct tips, I find them detailed, mid-forward and just enough bass. I actually already really like them but on the burn they go since I trust what drblue is sayin’


----------



## Wiljen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Unfortunately I do not think they do. Do you think sellers with 96-97% feedback can be trusted because Its so tempting to order that special pre order deal from audio&video professional store.



I have purchased from them a time or two without incident.  Mind you that isn't really a big enough sample size to prove anything but at least what I do know about them is good.


----------



## papa_mia

Anyone who's still listening to the HK6, or the hype train has crashed and burned and ded?
Still remember they were like the hottest crap around here half a year ago...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2018)

My thought on the DM6 purchase. You know I think enough guys have chimed in to think these are a good one. I know with Aliexpress day coming soon people want to save a bit. Who don't but if piece of mind is worth paying a bit of extra. That is not a bad thing. You are saving maybe $30 at the most. I would just buy it from Penon and be done with.

I was hoping MD would have another drop. I put in my vote. They still might. if you havent yet. I encourage people to do so. So they can sell them again.


----------



## Dsnuts

papa_mia said:


> Anyone who's still listening to the HK6, or the hype train has crashed and burned and ded?
> Still remember they were like the hottest **** around here half a year ago...



Nothing wrong with my HK6. I still listen to mine. They sound great. It is just that there is a lot of new stuff that is out.


----------



## papa_mia

Dsnuts said:


> Nothing wrong with my HK6. I still listen to mine. They sound great. It is just that there is a lot of new stuff that is out.


Yeah, you pick up a pair today and tomorrow you wake up with like 2000 new pairs of headphones pop up on the store.
These Chi-fi are crazy.


----------



## DannyBai

I still have my HK6 and listen to them occasionally. Still sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## ericp10 (Nov 7, 2018)

[


Kitechaser said:


> He hasn't had enough time with it to make any real judgements on it. I have 500 hours with it. He has 20. Not even enough to properly burn them in. (These take at least 50 hours to loosen up the planar driver)
> Who do you think has a better idea of what they sound like?



But wait a minute! Unless I read your post wrong a few pages back, didn't you type that the CL2 sounds better than all other planar earphones, but then you admitted that you haven't heard all the other planar earphones? Your opinion was based on what "others" stated, right? So how is this review any different than your opinion on the CL2?


----------



## papa_mia

Btw DS, are you still planning on getting the M5s, or all the fund and kidneys and all has gone to the Solaris?


----------



## Kitechaser

SciOC said:


> God, I don't know what I'm doing with this IEM, it's starting to make me feel like a novice with my own equipment.  I had it sounding pretty good yesterday.  I can't replicate it today so far today no matter what I'm trying.  Currently I have LO from my hiby r6 to my fiio a5 with pregain settings on the hiby dropped way down and it's... Ok.  Still getting quite a bit of distortion from god knows where.
> 
> So far, I think this might be pickier about sources and output impedance and cables than the Andromeda was.  Or they just go through crazy phases during burn in.
> 
> Seriously starting to consider picking up that Sony DAP that the true believers are using....


Try the bluetooth band, to see if the distortion is because of a new driver, or something to do with your DAP.


----------



## rayliam80

I bought my LZ A5 in May. The DM6 is tempting but the A5 is still in working order and with my particular setup (Aliexpress Hearts of Ocean cable, red filter), I still think it sounds fantastic even with the old filters since I never bought the new filters that were released. I've thought about selling the A5 to get the D6 but would it be that big of a step-up?


----------



## Dsnuts

papa_mia said:


> Btw DS, are you still planning on getting the M5s, or all the fund and kidneys and all has gone to the Solaris?



Oh I sold off my kidney already. Solaris ordered. M5s Might have to donate more blood. I am a shell of the person I once was. All in the name of audio!


----------



## darmanastartes

SciOC said:


> God, I don't know what I'm doing with this IEM, it's starting to make me feel like a novice with my own equipment.  I had it sounding pretty good yesterday.  I can't replicate it today so far today no matter what I'm trying.  Currently I have LO from my hiby r6 to my fiio a5 with pregain settings on the hiby dropped way down and it's... Ok.  Still getting quite a bit of distortion from god knows where.
> 
> So far, I think this might be pickier about sources and output impedance and cables than the Andromeda was.  Or they just go through crazy phases during burn in.
> 
> Seriously starting to consider picking up that Sony DAP that the true believers are using....


Any IEM that radically changes its sound signature depending on the source should be considered a design failure. One reason I would never consider the Andromeda. This is something that bothers me about a number of Campfire Audio's products. They seem to excel under tightly defined conditions but have potentially deal-breaking quirks. I sold my Polaris because the driver flex made it inconvenient to use. IEMs at that price point and above should not do anything blatantly wrong.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of HK6. The NK10 will be sold for $300. Even better the alternate version will be $245!!! Wicked deal for 10BA iem. I can vouche for the sonics. Yes folks that is $45 more than the DM6. Not to throw a wrench in the thought process of the collective.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I sold off my kidney already. Solaris ordered. M5s Might have to donate more blood. I am a shell of the person I once was. All in the name of audio!


Looking forward to reading your impressions. I am holding off for that or the Sony IER-Z1R.
Its gonna be a great new year 
Edit: and if you can comment about the fit too, would appreciate it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I was holding off a bit till the Z1R but that thread is brutal. Difficult to ignore when those guys that were first adapters are all into their TOTL stuff. All love em except for the guys with small ears unfortunately. 

I have a distinct memory of how I heard the Z1R at Can Jam so the Solaris has a lot to live up to in terms of sonics. I wished KB had the Solaris at can jam but he didn't. 

I went with the andromeda S which is on every account one of my all time favorite earphones as it should be but if the Solaris does a bunch of things better. It should be my end game. I hope! My thought is if the Solaris dont meet my expectations. They will be easy to sell off. Save up for Sonys flag ship.


----------



## papa_mia

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of HK6. The NK10 will be sold for $300. Even better the alternate version will be $245!!! Wicked deal for 10BA iem. I can vouche for the sonics. Yes folks that is $45 more than the DM6. Not to throw a wrench in the thought process of the collective.


Wait, what is "alternate version", what is the difference between them and the normal version that makes them 55 bucks cheaper? Can you please share some light on this matter?


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I was holding off a bit till the Z1R but that thread is brutal. Difficult to ignore when those guys that were first adapters are all into their TOTL stuff. All love em except for the guys with small ears unfortunately.
> 
> I have a distinct memory of how I heard the Z1R at Can Jam so the Solaris has a lot to live up to in terms of sonics. I wished KB had the Solaris at can jam but he didn't.
> 
> I went with the andromeda S which is on every account one of my all time favorite earphones as it should be but if the Solaris does a bunch of things better. It should be my end game. I hope! My thought is if the Solaris dont meet my expectations. They will be easy to sell off. Save up for Sonys flag ship.


Yeah you are the one person I wanna hear from when you get your hands of them 
The hype is blinding. And the solaris or sony will be the end game for me as well.
Will be watching closely. With popcorn in hand. 
Thanks.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of HK6. The NK10 will be sold for $300. Even better the alternate version will be $245!!! Wicked deal for 10BA iem. I can vouche for the sonics. Yes folks that is $45 more than the DM6. Not to throw a wrench in the thought process of the collective.


are they using knowles drivers?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are both made by the same company/ OEMs. Tuning will be a bit different. NiceHCK loves a mid forward signature. the Alternate version will have a bit more emphasis on bass and treble which the NK10 could have actually used. This was the main difference from the HK6 and it's alternate version. I am gonna assume house signatures will stay in place. 

However both earphones will be comparable. So yes it is a gamble but $245 for a 10BA earphone with good balance and 3Dness you can only get from these larger Multi BA earphones. It is a gamble. Current owners seems to love them. 

I have to admit even though I put in an order of the Solaris I am tempted myself.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> My thought on the DM6 purchase. You know I think enough guys have chimed in to think these are a good one. I know with Aliexpress day coming soon people want to save a bit. Who don't but if piece of mind is worth paying a bit of extra. That is not a bad thing. You are saving maybe $30 at the most. I would just buy it from Penon and be done with.
> 
> I was hoping MD would have another drop. I put in my vote. They still might. if you havent yet. I encourage people to do so. So they can sell them again.


Well I am from the UK and I have a choice between the one from audio&video professional store which is £120 and the one from penon which is about £154. That's about 45 USD price difference and I would prefer the much cheaper option if I had any confidence regarding that store. Do you have any experience regarding this store?


----------



## Dsnuts

FastAndClean said:


> are they using knowles drivers?



Half Knowles half Bellsing.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well I am from the UK and I have a choice between the one from audio&video professional store which is £120 and the one from penon which is about £154. That's about 45 USD price difference and I would prefer the much cheaper option if I had any confidence regarding that store. Do you have any experience regarding this store?



Never bought from Audio and Video. But I have 100% confidence in Penon.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Half Knowles half Bellsing.


where can i find the "alternate version"?


----------



## geagle

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well I am from the UK and I have a choice between the one from audio&video professional store which is £120 and the one from penon which is about £154. That's about 45 USD price difference and I would prefer the much cheaper option if I had any confidence regarding that store. Do you have any experience regarding this store?


check out the chinese thread ... extremely short summary: IF I'm not mistaken (but I'm going from memory, so please do check ), the  audio&video store is the one that threw a monkey wrench in the DM6 scheduling process, featuring a price which was significantly lower than the average one (without ready stock on hand). It will(/should) be honored by BGVP, but apparently BGVP took some exception to the behavior, and so will put them last in line to honor their orders. Which means that ordering from them SHOULD net one a lower price, but one will have to wait quite a bit more time before they'll be able to ship.

At least, that's my understanding (assuming that the store IS the one I have in mind - once again, check on the chinese IEM thread  - topic was discussed extensively, there)


----------



## geagle

@Nabillion_786 check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1280#post-14562797 , and search there for "audio&video"


----------



## phthora

kova4a said:


> Oh, come on! The burn-in hype is getting ridiculous. You don't have 500 hours with it - you've connected it to a DAP or pc for the most of that time. Let's be realistic, it's not like you've had it for a 100 days and have been listening to it for at least 5 hours each day, which would have actually given you a great understanding of that particular iem.
> 
> Also, reviewers are not only pressured by time but have to take into account what most buyers would do - when people buy something this expensive they want to use it right away and want it to sound great right away. If someone doesn't like how something sounds you can't tell them "Don't worry, just push through and keep using it for 3-4 months more even though you don't like it and it will get better". They also won't just put it in a drawer and not listen to it for a month, let alone designate a dedicated PC to do that all day long for weeks or ruin the battery of a DAP for that matter because that's another thing - when you start burning-in all of your gear for 400-500 you usually dedicate a DAP for that, which has to be constantly recharged or plugged in the power supply, which racks up like the equivalent of a year using that DAP in a month.
> 
> ...



I don't really have much to add to this. I just wanted people to see it again. 

I often wonder how many of these people that advocate for insanely long burn-in times have actually burned something in for that long. Seems like a practical impossibility most of the time and that what many are actually relying on is their memories of their impressions of the 'phones when they first listened.


----------



## Wiljen

ericp10 said:


> [
> 
> 
> But wait a minute! Unless I read your post wrong a few pages back, didn't you type that the CL2 sounds better than all other planar earphones, but then you admitted that you haven't heard all the other planar earphones? Your opinion was based on what "others" stated, right? So how is this review any different than your opinion on the CL2?




Ok, Lets end this.  It is not productive and is just bashing at this point.

None of us have , nor will we ever have, tried every possible combination of everything out there,  As such, asking that someone do that before posting what is best is a bit of a reach.    I think it does help from a review standpoint to know what the reviewer feels is best as it sets the frame of reference for their viewpoint.     To me, the best electrostat I have heard is the Stax.  I haven't had the chance to listen to the Orpheus (much as I'd like to) nor have I heard the latest Mr. Speakers creation.  That does not mean my opinion is invalid, just that it is subject to change if and when I hear something better.


----------



## antdroid (Nov 7, 2018)

context to enthroning a new king always helps, though. making blanket statements like "best planar IEM" isn't very valid if you've never actually heard any other planar IEM. Instead, saying, this is the best planar IEM i've heard so far, and maybe listing the IEMs you have listened to helps. Basically exactly how you stated your Stax comment.

BTW, you're doing a great job @B9Scrambler  Love your reviews. Thanks for showing a balanced review on the CL2. Still interested to listen to them at some point and compare to my other planars.


----------



## archy121

Dsnuts said:


> ...It should be my end game. ...




That's like a coke head saying my one last quality fix..

ROFL ! 


As you know - No such thing in this brutal Hobby.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya no boubt. And I am looking into a balanced cable for the Solaris already. Unreal.


----------



## mochill

https://www.amazon.com/Noise-Isolat...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1541560525&sr=1-7
Anyone wants to review these let me know by pm


----------



## SciOC

darmanastartes said:


> Any IEM that radically changes its sound signature depending on the source should be considered a design failure. One reason I would never consider the Andromeda. This is something that bothers me about a number of Campfire Audio's products. They seem to excel under tightly defined conditions but have potentially deal-breaking quirks. I sold my Polaris because the driver flex made it inconvenient to use. IEMs at that price point and above should not do anything blatantly wrong.


I'll agree with that to a point.  Because honestly, nobody should be making any source with high output impedance anymore, especially it it's even remotely targeting portability/iem users.  That's mostly on the amp maker, not the IEM maker.

I liked my Andromedas, but I will admit, my it04 were just so much easier to pair and get great sound out of, so I sold the Andromeda.  They make a great product, but like so many of the TOTL makers, they just are too expensive to justify over others due to the idea of diminishing returns.  Thank god the used market is so active for that stuff.


----------



## Lurk650

antdroid said:


> context to enthroning a new king always helps, though. making blanket statements like "best planar IEM" isn't very valid if you've never actually heard any other planar IEM. Instead, saying, this is the best planar IEM i've heard so far, and maybe listing the IEMs you have listened to helps. Basically exactly how you stated your Stax comment.
> 
> BTW, you're doing a great job @B9Scrambler  Love your reviews. Thanks for showing a balanced review on the CL2. Still interested to listen to them at some point and compare to my other planars.


Also blanket statements like "best bang for buck" are ridiculous as well (saw it recently in here when discussing the DM6). I could say the DMG is the best bang for buck @ $140 or my RevoNext RX8 @ $25 is the best bang for buck. It means nothing since its all subjective. Now saying something such as "it's a great bang for buck" is completely different. Unless of course you have tried every single IEM ever produced then you can say "best bang for buck"


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 7, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> Also blanket statements like "best bang for buck" are ridiculous as well (saw it recently in here when discussing the DM6). I could say the DMG is the best bang for buck @ $140 or my RevoNext RX8 @ $25 is the best bang for buck. It means nothing since its all subjective. Now saying something such as "it's a great bang for buck" is completely different. Unless of course you have tried every single IEM ever produced then you can say "best bang for buck"


*Colloquial expressions* are informal words, phrases or even slang in a piece of writing. *Colloquial expressions* tend to sneak in as writers, being part of a society, are influenced by the way people speak in that society. Naturally, they are bound to add *colloquial expressions* in their vocabulary.
Petty..just petty. Not a good look. 
Any other words you wanna parse?


----------



## superuser1

In all fairness he apologised.
But asking Peter who he was ... I mean Peter from Norway 
That was just too much ... its Peter from Norway for crying out loud.
I reckon we have had enough of this crap and should move on. The particular individual 
in question should go easy and all other members too. 

I mean here we are looking for what to buy on 11.11 and this is what one reads... Bah!


----------



## Nabillion_786

geagle said:


> check out the chinese thread ... extremely short summary: IF I'm not mistaken (but I'm going from memory, so please do check ), the  audio&video store is the one that threw a monkey wrench in the DM6 scheduling process, featuring a price which was significantly lower than the average one (without ready stock on hand). It will(/should) be honored by BGVP, but apparently BGVP took some exception to the behavior, and so will put them last in line to honor their orders. Which means that ordering from them SHOULD net one a lower price, but one will have to wait quite a bit more time before they'll be able to ship.
> 
> At least, that's my understanding (assuming that the store IS the one I have in mind - once again, check on the chinese IEM thread  - topic was discussed extensively, there)


Thanks alot man for the info i was not aware of that. I'll probably have to chat with them through Ali to see there current situation. Are you aware of any other places that I can get a good deal for them?


----------



## thejoker13 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> The DM6 mids are not recessed. One dude on a review saying so, does not make it a fact.
> I am listening to these right now. The best bang for your buck in audio. Period.


You bring up a great point, so I wanted to just reiterate it. One person's OPINION should not be made out to be FACT. I've been seeing it more and more lately and it truly bothers me. Sound is so subjective and there are so many variables to how a particular person hears what they hear,  that a single opinion shouldn't be taken out of context and not made out to be FACT. Nothing will substitute actually hearing something for yourself. Lists are somewhat pointless as well, unless you know the person's preference's to a T, and know exactly how they're rating or scoring each iem etc. Anyways, rant over. Please proceed with your regular scheduled programming, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK fellas lets keep it civil. Back on topic 

Tenhz P4 pro in the house! 


  Impressive package for a sub $100 phone. Love the premium looking case.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> OK fellas lets keep it civil. Back on topic
> 
> Tenhz P4 pro in the house!
> 
> Impressive package for a sub $100 phone. Love the premium looking case.



Yeah! Glad you got a set. They're a quality piece of kit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass got some rumble. Lol. Can't say much out of the box but I like where the sound is going. Will give it some run in time before listening to them again. I skipped the stock cable. Went straight for one of my silver cables. Will give it some run before listening to them. 

Love the fit. Very comfy, shell size is roughly the same as my HK6.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> OK fellas lets keep it civil. Back on topic
> 
> Tenhz P4 pro in the house!
> 
> Impressive package for a sub $100 phone. Love the premium looking case.


Looks great man. I'm anxious to read your thoughts on them then.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2018)

So I haven't heard these for over a week. The sound has definitely opened up. These have titanium drivers so. Regardless of if you believe in burn in or not. These have to have a burn in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To my surprise. These don't sound like the NuForce NE700m they are supposed to be knock offs from. Believe me I own the NE700m. These don't sound anything like them. However even more surprising,  they sound like the Mee Audio P1.  MD PX. Might actually have the better bass to boot. Very surprised by these. I wasn't all that impressed out of the box if you guys read my impressions on them when I first got them. They lack some depth but has a surprising amount of imaging and clarity. Way better than them Opera Factory Om1s. Your better off getting 3 pairs of these instead. Lol.

Sound has definitely opened up and cleaned up. The sound is very good for $7.99 phone. Completely surprised at the SQ of these. These don't sound anything like a sub $10 phone to my ears. I have to listen to them more but I am gonna have to do a close comparison to my PX vs these.  Will make some great gifts for the Holidays is all I am saying.

Damn I haven't been this impressed with a sub $10 phone since the Philips SHE3590. Lol.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Bass got some rumble. Lol. Can't say much out of the box but I like where the sound is going. Will give it some run in time before listening to them again. I skipped the stock cable. Went straight for one of my silver cables. Will give it some run before listening to them.
> 
> Love the fit. Very comfy, shell size is roughly the same as my HK6.


up
Be sure to try a copper cable also DS i
As bass response can get really  impress ivr


----------



## Dsnuts

Will most definitely get the best out of the P4 pro. Right now I can't stop listening to these EZaudio D4. I knew the sound would get better after some burn in but never did I expect this sound from these. These actually have a better tuning than the NuForce NE700m.  NE700m had a bit of a treble roll off but had some stout bass end to them. Maybe too much I have to whip those out for the review. These have a better balanced presentation. Surprisingly good treble detail and extension on both ends that don't suck. Imaging and clarity stands out. Female vocals sound superb on these similar to the PX. Stage is wider than the smaller shells would indicate. 

So when buying cables and earphones from the up coming 11/11 sales. You guys are gonna have to trust me on this one. Throw in one of these too. Your gonna be very surprised. And do not judge these on open listen. They will sound thin and cheap out of the box. However cheap is not how I would describe what I am hearing right now.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> OK fellas lets keep it civil. Back on topic
> 
> Tenhz P4 pro in the house!
> 
> Impressive package for a sub $100 phone. Love the premium looking case.



Really nice! My pair should arrive next week


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> OK fellas lets keep it civil. Back on topic
> 
> Tenhz P4 pro in the house!
> 
> Impressive package for a sub $100 phone. Love the premium looking case.


nice!
i've received them from massdrop today too. fast delivery using DHL Global Mail (tax free).

have made a quick comparison with Audbos P4. using stock cable and their respective stock silicone tips. rockboxed xduoo x20 single end. listening mostly to The Brand New Heavies (funk, acid jazz).

the box, cable, and foam tips are the same. the silicone tips are different. i prefer audbos silicone tips (wider bore, and shorter); tenhz tips are easy to find in chi-shops.
the resine shell of tenhz is smaller than plastic audbos'. fit is perfect for my ears in both cases, but tenhz protrudes less (its flat outer face looks suitable even for side laying). this is an improvement.
drivers are the same (you get the same warm, i mean thick, sound, and mids in your face), but tuning is slightly different. guess crossover has changed (because i don't think that all differences of sound may respond to their different shell material, or to nozzle length).
tenhz have a bit less bass quantity, and i think a bit more upper-mids quantity. the result is more balanced, less dark than audbos, which bass was a bit loose in some tracks. to me, this is a sound improvement.
when comparing audbos p4 to toneking t4, i said that found audbos thickness + mid-bass fatiguing, even a bit cavernous, and appreciated t4 crystal clarity.
tenhz thickness is now acceptable, because overall tonal signature is less dark, more airy, and there is not cavern effect. more realistic, natural.
sub-bass and highs are ok, but not remarkable.
so tenhz p4 pro is clearly an improvement over audbos p4. with minimal changes, they have changed exactly what p4 needed to sound more balanced and natural. it's an small difference, but essential. well done.
now i'm listening to them balanced with pure silver cable (2 hours in a row). sure it's placebo, but i'm enjoying them even more than single end stock cable. the wider soundstage might help to create a better separation and imaging illusion.


----------



## geagle

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot man for the info i was not aware of that. I'll probably have to chat with them through Ali to see there current situation. Are you aware of any other places that I can get a good deal for them?



Unfortunately not... all the others seem to have prices which are roughly similar. I think your best bet is going with Penon if you want them fast, or wait until the 11.11 deals are in (for most you should already be able to actually see the prices) and choose the best combo of store reliability and prices. Penon is an excellent source, but it does not really do discounts for 11.11 etc.


----------



## Ahmad313

I think the very first review of CA Solaris is out there ,
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/campfire-audio-solaris.23389/reviews


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> So I haven't heard these for over a week. The sound has definitely opened up. These have titanium drivers so. Regardless of if you believe in burn in or not. These have to have a burn in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that is 3 of us that now have the same opinion of "These cost what?"  in a very positive way.  if you haven't already ordered these, you need a pair.


----------



## Dsnuts

I brought them to work with me today so I can start writing about them. Very surprised about these. This is a case of how in the heck they making any money off of these. I know the build is cheap n all but this sound. Lol.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 8, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I brought them to work with me today so I can start writing about them. Very surprised about these. This is a case of how in the heck they making any money off of these. I know the build is cheap n all but this sound. Lol.



I ordered 10 pairs to give as office gifts.  They are insanely good for the money and with NiceHCK putting them on sale for $7.99 for 11.11 they are just ridiculous.   I'd put them up against the T2 or the ibasso IT01 and bet anyone trying all three would not find $40 or $90 worth of improvement in either of the later two.

I passed them around my office when reviewing them and let everyone guess the price point.  it typically ranged from $50 up with some guessing a lot higher.  Nobody said sub-$50.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 8, 2018)

I am a fan of the old MD PX or the Mee Audio P1 and I have to say. These actually sound more complete to my ears. Has a better sub bass. To be fair I havent heard a titanium coated iem that is weak in the bass.  It dont seem to drop off like the PX does. While retaining most of that sound signature. Amazing! Just astounding. And these will cost 1/13th of the cost?

I was a bit skeptical about the "10mm titanizing diaphragm dynamic driver Unit."
But I am certain the drivers in this cheapo is not your garden variety driver. They definitely have a higher resolution than the price would indicate.


----------



## SilverEars

Have any of you guys heard the Sony MH755?  It's an old iem that was probably a top low priced pick back in the days.  The FR is very close to Harman.


----------



## chickenmoon

SilverEars said:


> Have any of you guys heard the Sony MH755?  It's an old iem that was probably a top low priced pick back in the days.  The FR is very close to Harman.



I have got those in a box somewhere. If I am not mistaken they are the same as MH750 but with a smaller cable for bluetooth use. And both are I think a lesser MH1. They sound decent enough as I recall for the £5 they cost on eBay.


----------



## Wiljen

SilverEars said:


> Have any of you guys heard the Sony MH755?  It's an old iem that was probably a top low priced pick back in the days.  The FR is very close to Harman.



I think those are the ones that shipped with my Xperia Z2 and if so they were a pleasant surprise for sure but I don't think they have the extension (particularly at the low end) of the D4 and I know they don't have the clarity of it.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is interesting. New iem on Penon. 





3 BA earphone with customize able switches. $189. interesting. 


*TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3 3BA Knowles Driver 7 Tuning Switch 2Pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi In-ear Earphone*

*Description*

Use 3 American Knowles driver


3 independent drivers each side
6 independent drivers on both sides
1 Knowles ED29689 and 2 Knowles CI series customized low frequency driver
3 crossover, 7 tuning switches, 12 frequency division components on both sides(USA and Japan imported high quality components)
Low frequency sound tube channel combination + high frequency independent catheter + damping and other physical tuning technology
*Tuning trend*


Using the neutral sound as the basis of tuning
7 kinds of tuning switches, high frequency, medium frequency, low frequency enhancement and weakening
All-round style, female vocals, heavy bass, male bass, musical instruments, etc.
The sound go through 2 sides of 12 imported high standard quality crossover components and precise adjustment of physical tuning methods such as damping sound tubes
Its energy and sound performance can be switched by adjustable switch
*Tuning mode instruction*

*0 means push down ,1/2/3 means push up*

Mode 1:

100: Bass enhancement mode

120: Mixed tuning  

Mode 2:

020:All balanced mode

103: Mixed tuning

Mode 3:

003: Mid-treble enhancement mode

023: Mixed tuning

123: Mixed tuning (lowest impedance)

*Specification*


Unit driver:3 micro balanced armature
Frequency range: 15Hz-20kHz
Impedance: 15ohm
Sensitivity:113dBL/mW

Reduce noise:26dB
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
*Package*


Earphone
5 pairs of Eartips
Earphone case


----------



## Dsnuts

Tenhz K5 on MD for $55. These supposed to be any good?


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Dsnuts said:


> Tenhz K5 on MD for $55. These supposed to be any good?
> 
> How bad do u wanna go an pull dat trigger young gun


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. New iem on Penon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reviewed this recently: https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/


----------



## superuser1

superuser1 said:


> Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones





superuser1 said:


> So I got a 3 BA offering from a brand called TSMR. i am very happy with the price performance ratio. Its too early for me to say anything about the sound. It has a unique tuning and has switches (i have all the switches ON) to change the sound. The mids are really great and so is the treble extension decent for the price. Fun tuning IMO. Here are some more details .. LINK





crabdog said:


> @superuser1 was right about the TSMR ~ it's very nice. The build quality and fit are superb. They have a rich, velvety signature that is also resolving. The signature is quite balanced, everything pretty much lines up nicely. One thing I've noticed is the bass is slightly lacking authority but having said that, I haven't changed from the default switch setting yet so that could change.



These for me have a warm signature when all the switches are turned on (least resistance) and the build quality is excellent. These havent been getting as much time id like to give them as i am occupied with the others.


----------



## SilverEars

Are the DM6 available in custom?  If so, how do you get custom version of it?


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Tenhz K5 on MD for $55. These supposed to be any good?



A callback to their roots from Magaosi, I suppose. Also a part of their rebranding lineup as its their cheaper model compared to the P4 Pro.

strangely enough they still sell the Audbos pouch instead of Tenhz, lol
https://520cecilia.taobao.com/category.htm?spm=2013.1.w4010-18772164537.2.701224279uGYqL&search=y

You get 2 filters to play with, at least


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been eyeing these. I have to admit I am curious about these Whizzers Kylin A-HE03 






These look slick. A bit of a heads up. Any of you guys want to try these out. They are $10 cheaper on Amazon. Looks like Whizzer is selling these directly on Amazon.


----------



## phthora

Those really make me want to listen to Weezer and watch Wonder Woman for some reason...


----------



## galangerz




----------



## Lurk650

SilverEars said:


> Are the DM6 available in custom?  If so, how do you get custom version of it?


https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-dm6.html


----------



## SilverEars

Lurk650 said:


> https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-dm6.html


Sorry, I meant custom fit.  The description says custom verson A and B.  Is that actual custom fit?


----------



## SilverEars

Are the dense foam tips generally called sponge?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 8, 2018)

So I just got home. Threw on my TenHz P4 pro in my ears. I actually changed back to the stock cable just to get a good idea what the intended sound is.

Changed back to my silver cable. I am gonna tell you guys if you want to maximize your P4 pro. Get yourself a cheaper pure silver cable on sale soon. I get a wider stage with better definition. As they are I didn't know what to make of the wide stage on these but these in fact have a nice wide stage. Something I wasn't expecting.

Listening to them now. These are most definitely enjoyable for the little we paid for them. Again another example of the gains chi fi has been making lately in audio.
It astounds me we can get this type of sound for the money now a days. I have a Nuforce HEM8 that these are comparable to but those were $400. Lol. Unreal.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverEars said:


> Are the dense foam tips generally called sponge?


Ahh ok, custom fit. I'm gonna say no but who knows. 

Yeah, pretty sure I've seen people call them sponge tips.


----------



## Zerohour88

SilverEars said:


> Sorry, I meant custom fit.  The description says custom verson A and B.  Is that actual custom fit?



judging from the pics on their official store, you probably can contact BGVP and ask for a custom (or go through penon since you'll need someone to translate if you don't know chinese):
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.1efd6ff2yBouCx&id=571041549109


----------



## thefallenangelx

I am having trouble in fitting the DM6 (beside being very huge in shells), looks like fit in not tight on my ears and bass is recessed and high forward and isolation not very good.
I tried included foam eartips and Symbio W eartips.

Instead Oriolus Finschi fit is perfect, with Symbio W.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## autosleeper

thefallenangelx said:


> I am having trouble in fitting the DM6 (beside being very huge in shells), looks like fit in not tight on my ears and bass is recessed and high forward and isolation not very good.
> I tried included foam eartips and Symbio W eartips.
> 
> Instead Oriolus Finschi fit is perfect, with Symbio W.
> ...


I’m kinda having the opposite problem! I get a good seal but if anything the bass (or maybe I mean the warmth) is a little much. I think i was hoping for something a little more analytical and cool.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Nov 9, 2018)

autosleeper said:


> I’m kinda having the opposite problem! I get a good seal but if anything the bass (or maybe I mean the warmth) is a little much. I think i was hoping for something a little more analytical and cool.



ahah, yes. I am actually believing on my ears the Finschi are warmer than the DM6, which feels cool and too much analytical, poor musicality. Hope to test them better.
DAPed though a Shanling M0, FLAC files.


----------



## autosleeper

I should add that I’m listening through a ZX300 which is a warm source I spose.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

thefallenangelx said:


> I am having trouble in fitting the DM6 (beside being very huge in shells), looks like fit in not tight on my ears and bass is recessed and high forward and isolation not very good.
> I tried included foam eartips and Symbio W eartips.
> 
> Instead Oriolus Finschi fit is perfect, with Symbio W.
> ...


You will have to go one size smaller with these semi-customs for a deeper tighter fit. If you're normally 'M' try the 'S'.


----------



## thefallenangelx

mathi8vadhanan said:


> You will have to go one size smaller with these semi-customs for a deeper tighter fit. If you're normally 'M' try the 'S'.


I'll try that later.
On my Oriolus Finschi (they have not such deep insertion as the DM6) i am using Symbio L fitting perfectly. I'll try the Symbio M size then on these!
Thanks,
D


----------



## archy121

Dsnuts said:


> So I just got home. Threw on my TenHz P4 pro in my ears.



 Sorry but i cant recall if you have got around to trying out the DM6 - If so can you make a comparison please ?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

thefallenangelx said:


> I'll try that later.
> On my Oriolus Finschi (they have not such deep insertion as the DM6) i am using Symbio L fitting perfectly. I'll try the Symbio M size then on these!
> Thanks,
> D


I normally use 'L' and like a shallow fit. But, with audbos P4, I had to go 'S' to get a comfy fit and proper seal. So, do try the 'S' as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

archy121 said:


> Sorry but i cant recall if you have got around to trying out the DM6 - If so can you make a comparison please ?



Nope never got the DM6. I was considering them a while ago but after my trip to Can Jam this year. I spent a boat load of money to get my Andromeda S and even more so to get my Solaris. 

I am sure the DM6 might be a nice step up from the P4 pros. But just how much of a step up I am not certain. Everyone seems to be happy with their DM6. For me the price of the P4 Pro on MD was a great deal.  Glad I got a pair.


----------



## totte (Nov 9, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Are the DM6 available in custom?  If so, how do you get custom version of it?



I dont know but from judging from this post by BGVP Thailand it should be possible. Google translate is a little sketchy with thai but it would seem like there is a full custom version for twice the price.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=335442103683630&id=254894598405048


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> Nope never got the DM6. I was considering them a while ago but after my trip to Can Jam this year. I spent a boat load of money to get my Andromeda S and even more so to get my Solaris.
> 
> I am sure the DM6 might be a nice step up from the P4 pros. But just how much of a step up I am not certain. Everyone seems to be happy with their DM6. For me the price of the P4 Pro on MD was a great deal.  Glad I got a pair.



In my journey to convince myself to not get a dm6, i managed to get some people that own both to say that they are a side grade.

The aquiles heel of p4pro is the bass. Hbb said to me one time if you DON'T care about the problem in eq they are most on par. He can change mind Anyway...
Other user here that own both said he prefer tehnz p4 for the flatter bass, and after some time said they like both equaly.

You guys in the us that can get tehnz for 79 have a steal in front of you. The earphone have been compared to +200$ iems a lot of times.

Anyway, i still want a dm6 but it will have to wait a looong time lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh wait. This is new news to me. There seems to be a completely new SD7 model. $260 bux Called the SD7S.  8 BA model. Interesting. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...337.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.52b259135MAT1x In red white blue and black.


----------



## ncristia

thefallenangelx said:


> I'll try that later.
> On my Oriolus Finschi (they have not such deep insertion as the DM6) i am using Symbio L fitting perfectly. I'll try the Symbio M size then on these!
> Thanks,
> D


I use the symbol w, large but with the foam removed on the Finschi and it works very well. Have the DM6 on hold for 11/11, hope it is as good as the Finschi but with a different sound. What say you@thefallenangelx between the DM6 and Finschi?


----------



## archy121 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Nope never got the DM6.



No worries mate. I pulled the trigger myself and now in for a long wait as they are coming from aliexpress.


----------



## josesol07 (Nov 9, 2018)

Just received BGVP DM6. Ordered clear blue shell and it looks beatiful. Using the tips that came installed,  They fit like a glove, lucky me!!
Very initial impresions using Caying N3 as source and Flac files: with less than 2 hours burn in, they don´t sound like crap to me. .
Played some Jazz (Bele Bele in Havana, with extraordinare cuban pianist Chucho Valdez), Sheffield Lab's solo drums and some pop and rock tracks.
Bass is textured and detailed and aligned to midrange level; love the smooth transition from bass to midrange; which I don´t find recessed at all (YMMV)
Find midrange detailed and smooth and like the way ambience information is retrieved.
Now the trebble, with some material I sense a rough edge, but also aligned to the rest of the spectrum.
Did a quick comparison to Ibasso ITO1, it shows how elevated the bass in the latter is, and how much more detailed midrange is on DM6.
Is DM6 a clear upgrade to IT01? At this stage I don´t know, too early to say.
So far very happy with the purchase; placebo or not, they will go for weekend burn-in, and tip rolling to hopefully improve treble response
Purchased from LSR-Direct via Amazon, took 3 weeks from China to forwarder in Miami, and 1 week for delivery to South America.
Sorry guys, but not good putting in English words my impressions on DM6 (or any other for that matter)
Again, thanks for DM6 recommendation from this community


----------



## paulindss

Let's say that i am having a good afternoon...


----------



## paulindss (Nov 9, 2018)

This is a topping a30, it is running from a diy tda1305 cheap dac untill my d10 arrives.

The amp have a huuuge output impedance on 3,5mm Jack. 30ohms, So i expected to iems sound like crap. It didn't happened. Tehnz p4 became boomier, Haven't hear the bgvp yet. Tin audio sounded good. Not at all really bad, more like.. different.

I am gettinf a 6,35mm adapter to use the other output, with 10 ohm output impedance, far from ideal. But the plan is getting a voltage divider to reduce the output impedance. A device like IFI IEMmatch. So it will be perfect.
I looked to a diy tutorial and looking for the parts on aliexpress. Once my topping d10 dac arrive and the voltage divider be ready. The setup will be perfect for me.

My aim with this amp was full size headphones, a he4xx that is arriving soon, but with a voltage divider it will be a universal budget setup.

The surprise was plugging my faaeal 64ohm earbud on the jack. They sounded BIG, awesome. I am using them for like an hour and could'nt take off. I had given up on earbuds but now i'll certainly be looking for a high impedance pair. Any recommendations ? It needs to be cheap.


----------



## FastAndClean

Let me put one pic as well


----------



## FastAndClean

i really like in ears, they are a lot more comfortable for me than a full size headphones, i have HE500 and the sound is fantastic but that schiit heavy, i am moving to in ears and i know that more expensive chi fi have a lot of potential, i will trow some paper on 11.11 to see what will happen


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> This is a topping a30, it is running from a diy tda1305 cheap dac untill my d10 arrives.
> 
> The amp have a huuuge output impedance on 3,5mm Jack. 30ohms, So i expected to iems sound like ****. It didn't happened. Tehnz p4 became boomier, Haven't hear the bgvp yet. Tin audio sounded good. Not at all really bad, more like.. different.
> 
> ...


he 150--very good


----------



## Dsnuts

So I found a great use for the Opera Factory OM1 





These are like THX speakers in the ears. They make splendid movie watching iems. Lol. Gaming is a blast with these too.


----------



## Nabillion_786

josesol07 said:


> Just received BGVP DM6. Ordered clear blue shell and it looks beatiful. Using the tips that came installed,  They fit like a glove, lucky me!!
> Very initial impresions using Caying N3 as source and Flac files: with less than 2 hours burn in, they don´t sound like crap to me. .
> Played some Jazz (Bele Bele in Havana, with extraordinare cuban pianist Chucho Valdez), Sheffield Lab's solo drums and some pop and rock tracks.
> Bass is textured and detailed and aligned to midrange level; love the smooth transition from bass to midrange; which I don´t find recessed at all (YMMV)
> ...


Oh yes, been waiting for this type of impression before pulling the trigger. I also had the it01 before and am looking for an upgrade over that. How do the vocals and soundstage compare to the dm6? because I just did not like the it01s vocals because it sounded recessed and thin to me. Also need a big soundstage for movies.


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 9, 2018)

BGVP DMG >> NICEHCK M6
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...phone-Earbud-Headset-Monitor/32955034092.html







BGVP DM6 >> NICEHCK FW6
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...hable-Detach-MMCX-Cable-HIFI/32956495850.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Aha you beat me to it. I will be getting a review sample of the M6. It looks like it is made by the same OEM that did the DMG. The graph posted on the site looks identical to the DMG tuning as well. I will most definitely know if that is any different. FW6 I have no idea about. Will ask Jim about those.


----------



## eggnogg

Dsnuts said:


> review sample of the M6


waiting comparison ^^


on the other news, TFZ my love III



Spoiler: [][]


----------



## papa_mia

I might have to unsubscribe from this thread, I mean same s**t with the same configurations made by different brands pops up every day.
Every day.
This is bad for my health, and my wallet.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 10, 2018)

This M6 was out of the blue. This is a bit strange to me. The shells the configuration is identical as is the graph. It is a bit odd that NiceHCK has their own version of the same earphone.

But in hind sight. BGVP sidy seems to be a generic name for the OEM that makes these earphones. DM5, DS1 both have generic versions of them which are sold by different names. Don't know if the generic versions are all the same earphone but with different badging.

I know that Jim probably frequents this thread. From what I understand Chinese OEMs will sell the designs to companies as long as they are willing to buy. Rules of design infringement or copied designs are thrown out the window in China.

So in other words. What we got here is a NiceHCK version of the DMGs. There are subtle design changes I noticed on the shell but it is the same housing with different colors. Don't know if the BAs or the dynamic is the same.

The only way we will know is when I get a hold of them and hear them. I will be able to tell if it is the same phone.


----------



## Dsnuts

FW6 I don't think it has anything to do with the DM6. DM6 has 5 BAs the FW6 has 6. Seems to be a new design for NiceHCK and not an alternate version.


----------



## aspire5550

> 1st there's this fellow name Sanhoo who's the main mastermind behind all Magaosi great product. Then something happen internally and Sanhoo left. He joined audbos eventually and be their chief designer. Back then audbos was their distributor kind of for their overseas market mainly the USA.
> 
> Then of course they're 2 different entity entirely audbos and magaosi. Recently audbos trademark expired or somehow so they change their name to Tenhz.
> 
> ...



Information that I got from a friend who had a chat with someone who is familiar with the chinese factories.

In a summary, there are plenty of factories making earphone in china. Since the whole Chifi scene is super competitive, they can't really sell their own earphone done by their own R&D because they are not a popular brand.

So what happens is they will see which other popular brand wants their design and the factory manufacture it but slap on popular brand.

Which in this case, probably NIceHCK approached these factories and came out with something niceHCK branded but similar with other company.

Which also explains why there's a common design but with multiple brands and with slight differences in the chifi market. One good example is the KZ EDR1 shell which happens to have many many different brands selling something which looked like the same thing in aliexpress,amazon and ebay.


----------



## facethemusic88

Dsnuts said:


> FW6 I don't think it has anything to do with the DM6. DM6 has 5 BAs the FW6 has 6. Seems to be a new design for NiceHCK and not an alternate version.



Its all about the no. of BAs and/or DDs in a shell of a earphone. Lets see how these sound. 

trn audio has a new one out. i am not sure if someone here has mentioned it earlier. its TRN IM1 if i recall correctly. Single BA DD


----------



## zeppu08 (Nov 10, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Are the DM6 available in custom?  If so, how do you get custom version of it?



I guess they do now.. try contact penon..


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> So I found a great use for the Opera Factory OM1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no


----------



## thefallenangelx

ncristia said:


> I use the symbol w, large but with the foam removed on the Finschi and it works very well. Have the DM6 on hold for 11/11, hope it is as good as the Finschi but with a different sound. What say you@thefallenangelx between the DM6 and Finschi?



Tried the Symbio W M size instead of L: even if the fit is much better, bass is much more recessed now...


----------



## papa_mia

thefallenangelx said:


> Tried the Symbio W M size instead of L: even if the fit is much better, bass is much more recessed now...


There's no way that you get a better fit but worse bass response. These two thing should come hand in hand.
Are you sure the fit is actually better?


----------



## josesol07

Nabillion_786 said:


> Oh yes, been waiting for this type of impression before pulling the trigger. I also had the it01 before and am looking for an upgrade over that. How do the vocals and soundstage compare to the dm6? because I just did not like the it01s vocals because it sounded recessed and thin to me. Also need a big soundstage for movies.



DM6 vocals are more leveled than on IT01; DM6 is not mid centered, but vocals don´t sound thin to me. But that´s me, with my old 60 years old ears and hearing limited to 12,5 Khz
Currently I am having a hard time finding a tip that does not stay in my ear canal when retiring the IEM. The stem is ridiculously short.
Regarding soundstage DM6 has more depth and portraits ambience better, and more 3D if I could say so.

Now, "big soundstage for movies".. As a movie lover, I have spent years looking for a satisfactory solution for a headphone-based surround sound system, and after trying several systems (not too many available actually) I finally found it, Smyth Research Realizer. Here we are talking about soundstage of several feet . A room filled with sounds using headphones.... Just magical. Best purchase ever by far...
Sorry for sidetracking this thread


----------



## thefallenangelx

papa_mia said:


> There's no way that you get a better fit but worse bass response. These two thing should come hand in hand.
> Are you sure the fit is actually better?


Impression.
Just understood the M size fits perfect on me with DM6. But still, i need to carefully listen to them. Finschi today is better vs DM6, for me.


----------



## papa_mia

thefallenangelx said:


> Impression.
> Just understood the M size fits perfect on me with DM6. But still, i need to carefully listen to them. Finschi today is better vs DM6, for me.


I mean a better seal should only increase the bass response, not the other way around.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> Mochil I think got a pair a while ago. He was mentioning how you can poke a hole in the vent and bass decreases and balances out. I have these on my review que as well and I completely agree. So much mind numbing bass. They remind me a lot of the first gen Beats headphone tuning. Exactly like them actually.



I did a couple quick tests in Arta with the OM1 and to say deep V is an understatement.   From the mid-bass peak to the mid trough is just shy of 15dB.   I ran a few other big V signatures through ARTA to compare and none has a difference of more than about 7dB and most are closer to 4 or 5dB between peak and trough.


----------



## Wiljen

Libertad said:


> Looks dope and a nice price



I am not finding it in the writing but it looks to be a single Knowles Ci which I would expect to have pretty good low end but struggle a bit at the top.  I'll be interested to confirm if it is the Ci and if so what kind of top end extension it is going to offer.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had my EB2 (black version)  for awhile now...I  love them.  OK with buds in general but these fit better than most.  I got mine without knowing what they would be as a Fukubukuro (mystery lucky bag) from NiceHCK.  Wonderful surprise.



I did that same lucky bag sale on a tip that I had the EBx and would like what was in the bag.  One of the best $20 I have spent on an earbud - very very good.  I like them better than EBX as the fit is less tempremental.


----------



## archy121

thefallenangelx said:


> Finschi today is better vs DM6, for me.



In what respects - Fitting or signature ?


----------



## Wiljen

SciOC said:


> And that will be amazing...  The sub bass of a dynamic, the sweet vocals and guitars of a planar, and the smooth sparkly highs of the BA.  Combine them all and separation and staging should go to a whole different level.
> 
> I, for one, can't wait.  It's what is making me hesitant to jump on the rha CL2 right now.
> 
> I wonder how long it'll be before we see a multi planar now?




I can wait because the problem will be combining those three different topologies into a shell that doesnt block one with the next.   I think the reason we are seeing the planars explode right now is miniturization has finally gotten a small enough transducer to fit inside a shell.  I'm not sure it has gotten far enough to fit anything else in there with it without problems.  I agree, the combination has promise, but like every new tech, it will take time to iron out.  I'll pass on the first few and wait for a more mature product.


----------



## FastAndClean

i just bought earphones for 400$ from ali, that hobby is eating money


----------



## Dsnuts

OK FELLAs. YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.. 11/11 sales are upon us. Happy shopping everyone. Time to spend that hard earned cash. Lol. 

Already got a new OCC cable from NiceHCK which they are sending me with the M6. So already started with me. Lol.


----------



## Soul_Est

Looking over the deals during this 11.11 sale and I am still unsure as to what to get. My gateway into this hobby was the HifiMan RE252. Neutral sound signature with excellent imaging and soundstage. I followed that up with the KZ ZS5 and while I do like it, it is nothing like the RE252 (or the SoundMAGIC HP100 that came afterwards). I have looked over this thread and it looks like the BGVP DMG/DM6 may be the best for me but I'm unsure. I set my budget at $250 CAD ($200 USD) max excl. taxes.

Dang, NiceHCK has so many nice ones to look at.


----------



## phthora

Soul_Est said:


> Looking over the deals during this 11.11 sale and I am still unsure as to what to get. My gateway into this hobby was the HifiMan RE252. Neutral sound signature with excellent imaging and soundstage. I followed that up with the KZ ZS5 and while I do like it, it is nothing like the RE252 (or the SoundMAGIC HP100 that came afterwards). I have looked over this thread and it looks like the BGVP DMG/DM6 may be the best for me but I'm unsure. I set my budget at $250 CAD ($200 USD) max excl. taxes.
> 
> Dang, NiceHCK has so many nice ones to look at.



$22 USD for a TRN V80 is quite the deal. I would start there. Very impressive earphone for the price. Still gives you room to pick up one of many other higher end options too.


----------



## FastAndClean

Soul_Est said:


> Looking over the deals during this 11.11 sale and I am still unsure as to what to get.


----------



## Soul_Est (Nov 10, 2018)

phthora said:


> $22 USD for a TRN V80 is quite the deal. I would start there. Very impressive earphone for the price. Still gives you room to pick up one of many other higher end options too.


That looks like an excellent choice. I looked at reviews for it and it is described as either neutral-ish or slightly V-shaped in sound signature. The bass would be closer to the HP100 (a major plus). The TIN Audio T2 seems closer to the RE252 but with a soundstage that comes closer to the HP100. Thank you for the recommendation. You have given me a lot to consider.



FastAndClean said:


>



A better RE252.   Probably go with @phthora 's advice and start again at the bottom.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> OK FELLAs. YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.. 11/11 sales are upon us. Happy shopping everyone. Time to spend that hard earned cash. Lol.
> 
> Already got a new OCC cable from NiceHCK which they are sending me with the M6. So already started with me. Lol.



Recommendations for which store to order from, as well as any iems?  I like an older westone w3 type sound (is that v shape?).

Thanks


----------



## phthora

Soul_Est said:


> That looks like an excellent choice. I looked at reviews for it and it is described as either neutral-ish or slightly V-shaped in sound signature. The bass would be closer to the HP100 (a major plus). The TIN Audio T2 seems closer to the RE252 but with a soundstage that comes closer to the HP100. Thank you for the recommendation. You have given me a lot to consider.
> 
> 
> A better RE252.   Probably go with @phthora 's advice and start again at the bottom.



T2 is an excellent choice as well. More refined and definitely more neutral than the V80. I find the T2 less of an overall value however. Mine came with a broken cable, so I had to put some more money into it immediately, and the earphone is the hardest to fit out of all earphones I've tried. Obviously, that it subjective and won't apply to everyone. V80 on the other hand has a very comfortable and secure fit, I even use mine primarily at the gym.


----------



## fljoe

Anyone see any 11/11 deals for nice silver cables for sale in either 3.5mm or 2.5mm, please let me know. Looked at the OKCSC cables ... they are expensive!


----------



## FastAndClean

fljoe said:


> Anyone see any 11/11 deals for nice silver cables for sale in either 3.5mm or 2.5mm, please let me know. Looked at the OKCSC cables ... they are expensive!


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...lgo_pvid=59785e6f-261c-4d25-ba51-ebd12e29551d


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 10, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> DM6 vocals are more leveled than on IT01; DM6 is not mid centered, but vocals don´t sound thin to me. But that´s me, with my old 60 years old ears and hearing limited to 12,5 Khz
> Currently I am having a hard time finding a tip that does not stay in my ear canal when retiring the IEM. The stem is ridiculously short.
> Regarding soundstage DM6 has more depth and portraits ambience better, and more 3D if I could say so.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot the Smyth research realizer sounds very tempting for someone like me! Which model is it btw? Also, for clarification, when you say it is not mid centred do you mean the vocals are inline with the rest of the sound or the vocals are slightly recessed? Because you have both it01 and dm6 I am asking you so I can figure out if it really is an upgrade for me.


----------



## gugman

Hi all 

ls there any dedicated 11.11 thread or some deals that deserve to be shared will be posted here?

thanks


----------



## josesol07

Switched from stock tips to E Final tips on BGVP DM6 and after 20 hours of burn-in, I am liking very much what I am hearing: tight and controlled bass, which kicks hard when called upon; no bass bleeding on midrange, male vocals sound particularly clean; midrange is polished and detailed. Initial rough edge in treble not longer present. Very 3D like presentation.
I find myself often lost in the music and forget paying atention to technicalities, and that is a good sign!!
After some more burn-in, going to try some tips from Ibasso and Tenmak that I have around.
On the negative side the stock wire is too flashy for me. Could someone recommend some options?


----------



## FastAndClean

my dac has 2.5mm balanced out, is it worth it to buy some 2.5mm balanced cables for multi balance armature earphones, does it make any difference?


----------



## FastAndClean

the cables are very cheap now and i can use all of my in ears in balanced mode, if there is any difference i will get some 2.5mm cables and run them from balanced out


----------



## josesol07

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot the Smyth research realizer sounds very tempting for someone like me! Which model is it btw? Also, for clarification, when you say it is not mid centred do you mean the vocals are inline with the rest of the sound or the vocals are slightly recessed? Because you have both it01 and dm6 I am asking you so I can figure out if it really is an upgrade for me.



I just played some Ella Fitzgerald´s recordings on both IT01 and DM6 and her voice sounds inline with the orchestra´s sounds,while on IT01 it sounds a little recessed. Hope it helps.
At this moment, for me, the DM6 is an upgrade over IT01 considering the emotional engagement I derive from them. Again, we sure have different expectations on what is an upgrade or not.
I am a happy camper with DM6

Regarding Smyth Research, I got the model A8, which was their first model. I was so sold on the technology that I arranged a trip from South America to Chicago to purchase the system. ( I contacted a high end store in New York but they didn´t bother to answer my request). Well, at that store in Illinois (Glenn´s Poor Audio) they open it for me one Sunday, where Mr Lorr Kramer from SR made the measurements  himself. I ended up  "cloning" a 5.1 system based on Wilson Audio Sasha, the 7.1 system at their Home theater room, and several 2.0 rigs (Magnepanan, and Sashas).
The "cloning" process (for lack of a better word)  includes the whole audio chain from the audio source right up to the listener´s ear canals, including the room´s acoustics.
Every single time that I use the system I´m in awe. Is that good.
If you want want more details on SR Realizer please send me a PM.
regards


----------



## kukkurovaca

FastAndClean said:


> my dac has 2.5mm balanced out, is it worth it to buy some 2.5mm balanced cables for multi balance armature earphones, does it make any difference?



Certainly worth picking up one inexpensive cable to try out and see what you think. Balanced performance improvement or lack thereof will to some extent depend on how balanced and single-ended are implemented in your particular source. (Also a factor is whether you have any earphones that require more power than your source puts out in SE.)


----------



## FastAndClean

kukkurovaca said:


> Certainly worth picking up one inexpensive cable to try out and see what you think. Balanced performance improvement or lack thereof will to some extent depend on how balanced and single-ended are implemented in your particular source. (Also a factor is whether you have any earphones that require more power than your source puts out in SE.)


thanks, i will try it, one of them have 10ba per side so probably will benefit from more power


----------



## FastAndClean

one more question, i have two amps for sale, one of them is very good but have 5ohm out and is not good for ba in ears, the other one is magni 2 and the magni is pitch black silent, is it wort it to keep the magni for IEMs, do they benefit from more power?


----------



## FastAndClean

FastAndClean said:


> one more question, i have two amps for sale, one of them is very good but have 5ohm out and is not good for ba in ears, the other one is magni 2 and the magni is pitch black silent, is it wort it to keep the magni for IEMs, do they benefit from more power?


the dac alone is very clean but with my ER4S i have to turn it upp a lot without much headroom left


----------



## hakuzen

josesol07 said:


> Switched from stock tips to E Final tips on BGVP DM6 and after 20 hours of burn-in, I am liking very much what I am hearing: tight and controlled bass, which kicks hard when called upon; no bass bleeding on midrange, male vocals sound particularly clean; midrange is polished and detailed. Initial rough edge in treble not longer present. Very 3D like presentation.
> I find myself often lost in the music and forget paying atention to technicalities, and that is a good sign!!
> After some more burn-in, going to try some tips from Ibasso and Tenmak that I have around.
> On the negative side the stock wire is too flashy for me. Could someone recommend some options?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello two Questions.


Have anyone happen to Heard of the TONEKING BL1 Planar ? If so How does it compare to DM6 in term of sound?
Tip Rolling with DM6, What Tip(s) would you guys recommend with the DM6?
Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello two Questions.
> 
> 
> Have anyone happen to Heard of the TONEKING BL1 Planar ? If so How does it compare to DM6 in term of sound?
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-bl1-planar-magnetic-iem.23396/


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Got some tid bits. When you purchases stuff today tomorrow. Make sure you throw in one of these. Trust that this is gonna be a crazy deal. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.56745714SfE9LK







Jim pointed me out with this. Says we are all gonna want one of what these are for $10.

Oh and For guys that missed out on the DMGs.  NiceHCK M6 is going for $94!!.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just found these for sale. Best Spin fit tips for $7.07





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.37.423e581dQeNkYL  About 4 bux cheaper than when buying from Amazon. Completely worth a set.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 10, 2018)

I’ve ordered the DM6 and now thinking i should take advantage of the sale and get additional spare MMCX cable.

What are people’s thoughts on the cable supplied with DM6?

I believe the supplied cable is 6N 8 core OCC which on paper sounds good to me as I prefer the warmer sound with copper than that from silver cables.

I’m wondering if this NiceHCK cable would make a worthy side if not an upgrade ?
Described as Highly quality copper vs BGVP OCC.

http://s.aliexpress.com/ayQBJjUV


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Nov 10, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Just found these for sale. Best Spin fit tips for $7.07
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.37.423e581dQeNkYL  About 4 bux cheaper than when buying from Amazon. Completely worth a set.



Is this the Tip of choice for most DM6 Owners? Those would Fit the DM6 ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know about he DM6 but I use them on the DMG and they are perfect sounding on that earphone. It is a better deal on that post so I thought I would post it.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys are gonna post about cables. Look at the cheap cable thread. I have been posting about all the cables I found myself on there and more. 
We will make the discovery thread into a make shift singles day thread for earphones. Lets keep the cables on the cheap cable thread. People post your deals. Today and tomorrow if you guys are curious to find out what a different cable can do to make your earphone sound better. It is time to snap up on them cables. Especially if you want to try balanced.


----------



## archy121

Dsnuts said:


> If you guys are gonna post about cables. Look at the cheap cable thread. I have been posting about all the cables I found myself on there and more.



I posted here regards DM6 supplied cable thinking it’s more likely that owners of DM6 will be in here to offer opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

There are a lot more cable options on the cable thread. I have been looking at some of the nicer ones on aliexpress. Got a few I have in mind. Since now is the time to buy. I am considering a nicer cable for my Solaris but I read that phone is finicky when it comes to cables so we will see.


----------



## davidcotton

archy121 said:


> I’ve ordered the DM6 and now thinking i should take advantage of the sale and get additional spare MMCX cable.
> 
> What are people’s thoughts on the cable supplied with DM6?
> 
> ...



Which store did you buy the dm6 from please?

Also a question.  Being a potential (knowing me my inability to a)make a decision and b)wait will mean I'll freeze and not order anything!)  first time buyer on ali I've got one of those $100 off coupons.  Does anyone know if I can use that on it's own, or will I have to spend some money to use it?

Thanks.


----------



## josesol07

MidNighTempest said:


> Is this the Tip of choice for most DM6 Owners? Those would Fit the DM6 ?


Spinfit info indicates model CP145 fits FInal Audio E3000. I am currently using Final E3000 tips on my DM6, so CP145 should also fit.


----------



## mochill

Spinfits released a new tip called the cp500 , should check them out


----------



## hakuzen

archy121 said:


> I’ve ordered the DM6 and now thinking i should take advantage of the sale and get additional spare MMCX cable.
> 
> What are people’s thoughts on the cable supplied with DM6?
> 
> ...


i bought bgvp dm6 cable separated, to get the balanced 2.5mm version (grey color).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...CC-2-5mm-3-5mm-MMCX-Earphone/32874694013.html
it's the same cable that comes with DM6.
measured dc resistance (in mΩ): L+:169 R+:173 L-:277 R-:190
they provide some info in the product page, but it's unintelligible. the wire looks like this, instead:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5953
look is awesome, nice porn. but i miss better strain relief in the jack, and the resistance of L- signal suggest a not so clean solder than the others.
besides, it's stiffer than some similar cables. it might be due to teflon somewhere.

the nicehck cable of the link has amazing conductivity, which indicates the overall quality, besides of total thickness of the wire.
got the balanced 2pins version, and measured its dc resistance (in mΩ): L+:107 R+:111 L-:104 R-:114.
i wouldn't say it's an upgrade, more of a side grade. this cable is more flexible, has better conductivity, but we don't know about the wire material in any of the cables.
bgvp seems to be silver plated copper, while hck seems to be copper. about wire purity, we know nothing either (we can't trust provided info).
anyway, this hck cable is very cheap for what you get. it is worth it in every case.

for more cables discussion, surf on @Dsnuts 's cables thread. you'll get more info there.


----------



## archy121

hakuzen said:


> bgvp seems to be silver plated copper, while hck seems to be copper. about wire purity, we know nothing either (we can't trust provided info).
> anyway, this hck cable is very cheap for what you get. it is worth it in every case.




Thanks for the great info. 

According to the store description the supplied cable is 6N 8 core OCC which means all copper and not SCP ?
The difference pointed out in conductivity is intriguing and may just be the excuse I needed to buy the nicehck as a backup cable.


----------



## paulindss

I am blasting my emx500 earbuds in the topping now and i am amazed, the penon he150ohm is the best high impedance earbud deal out there now ?

Also, what about the ezsound d4. more words on them please.

Also... intrigued by that nicehck luckybag...


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Just found these for sale. Best Spin fit tips for $7.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Aliexpress description states this is only 1 pair (2).  Amazon is more expensive but you get 2 pairs which makes it cheaper per pair.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 10, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Thanks for the great info.
> 
> According to the store description the supplied cable is 6N 8 core OCC which means all copper and not SCP ?
> The difference pointed out in conductivity is intriguing and may just be the excuse I needed to buy the nicehck as a backup cable.


in theory, 6N OCC is pure copper 99.9999%.
if they mention silver, it's probably silver (or tin or whatever) plated copper. 6N OCC silver plated should mean 6N OCC copper which is silver plated.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 10, 2018)

Seriously tempted to try that new Whizzer IEM posted a couple pages back... they look so darned good and I like that's a different connector that is hopefully more reliable than MMCX.


----------



## mochill

How about trying the ufoears ufo112


----------



## Carlsan

Whizzer IEM 

It's on sale.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 11, 2018)

I KNOW! I have it in my cart along with the android cable and my hand is hovering over the buy button...

Last time I tried to buy from Aliexpress it failed miserably.

Is there any issue with using Visa, should I be worried I will be getting calls from my bank asking why someplace in China is using my credit card?

How does the coupon thing work. It says save $8 but when I click on it I only see $2?


----------



## Carlsan

I've had that problem with one of my cards, another is fine. Go figure. Unfortunately, or fortunately, the  card that is okay is kind of maxed out this month.


----------



## lucasbrea

dweaver said:


> I KNOW! I have it in my cart along with the android cable and my hand is hovering over the buy button...
> 
> Last time I tried to buy from Aliexpress it failed miserably.
> 
> ...


I always order with mastercard abroad and i have never had any problem so far.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks guys I will take a chance I think. If bank calls I can say its legit.

What I really want is something that sounds like my long dead Z5. What do you think, will the Whizzer fill that hole? I ask because Hawaiibadboy likes them but his reference IEM is the EX1000 and found that IEM way to sharp in the treble region for my tastes...

I bought a pair of Nighthawks and they remind me so darned much of the Z5 I am missing them again. LOVE the Nighthawks BTW they are an amazing headphone and at their discounted price they are one heck of a deal!


----------



## chickenmoon

dweaver said:


> What I really want is something that sounds like my long dead Z5. What do you think, will the Whizzer fill that hole? I ask because Hawaiibadboy likes them but his reference IEM is the EX1000 and found that IEM way to sharp in the treble region for my tastes...



I don't know about the Z5 but this being from Whizzer it should be good and great bang for the buck, I ordered one too even though I normally try to avoid hybrids. It's likely to have somewhat elevated bass though so the A15 Pro would have probably been a better choice for something similar to the EX1000 but without the hotness.


----------



## dweaver

the Z5 had elevated bass so I think that will one of the better points for me . The Z5 is a hybrid with 2 BA's so these would be similar in that area. The big question is whether the Whizzer will have a similar sound stage . Loved the Z5 because it had the most amazing 3D presentation along with a relaxed treble that still had all of the detail.


----------



## doctorjazz

I knew I should have avoided this thread around now... I have that Whizzer, a few cables in my cart, and considering one of the Nicehck multidriver iems that dsnuts was so into a while back. Been laying low for a while, overdosed on Audiophilia, picked a BAD TIME to check in...


----------



## doctorjazz

So, what's the latest and greatest here these days?


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2018)

!


----------



## paulindss

doctorjazz said:


> So, what's the latest and greatest here these days?



bgvp dm6 is the big the flavour of the month. Besides that, the whizzler he 03 seems promissing, yinyioo qt8 for 200$ or nicehck for 245$

Tehnz p4 pro also have had praise and bgvp dmg to.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> bgvp dm6 is the big the flavour of the month. Besides that, the whizzler he 03 seems promissing, yinyioo qt8 for 200$ or nicehck for 245$
> 
> Tehnz p4 pro also have had praise and bgvp dmg to.


The dm6 needs a few more reviews and a frequency response curve as well as an impedance profile before I consider forking out $200.


----------



## Kitechaser

Otto Motor said:


> I have to defend @B9Scrambler, he is very thorough in his reviews and appears to give each earphone plenty of playtime - and that over and over again. If 20 hours are not enough to characterize an earphone, then it is the earphone's fault. If the planar drivers really need 50 hours to be loosened up [says who?], they should be factory broken in (note: there is not such a thing as a "burn-in"). Did you document changes in frequency response through measurements or is your claim from memory - the second would be extremely unreliable.
> 
> Sennheiser explicitly claim that their stuff sounds great ootb. Mr. Grado thinks all mechanical items (membranes) may benefit from some break-in (3 min?), and innerfidelity measured break-in: no difference found.
> 
> ...


I don't wanna have a conversation about the CL2 on this thread.
If you wanna move it to other one, I will be happy to oblige. .


----------



## stryed (Nov 11, 2018)

At that price bracket, I would assume that all the reviews are with light criticism in terms on SQ. In that type of price range, the IEM market ressembles the luxury car market where everything concerning "bang for the buck" goes out the window and the IEM only can be compared to others in its market segment even if they're all overpriced.

I can't imagine paying more than 300eu for an IEM, but it seems like you are saying that some people have an agenda or just lazy, which is entirely possible but why should it bother you?


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 11, 2018)

stryed said:


> At that price bracket, I would assume that all the reviews are with light criticism in terms on SQ. In that type of price range, the IEM market ressembles the luxury car market where everything concerning "bang for the buck" goes out the window and the IEM only can be compared to others in its market segment even if they're all overpriced.
> 
> I can't imagine paying more than 300eu for an IEM, but it seems like you are saying that some people have an agenda or just lazy, which is entirely possible but why should it bother you?


No I am saying, the iem takes over 50 plus hours of burn in before the sound changes. And it changes drastically.
The pressure rating on it is 89db, about 30% less than most iems. So the iem only sounds right when it is seated deeper in the ear canal ,deeper than almost every other iem out there. So you need tips a size smaller than your regular size, with wide bores.
RHA recommends a 100 hour burn in.
The reviewer would have known this, if he would have simply asked some of the people on the thread about what they thought, or had simply read any of the posts.
And no the change is not minor, it is drastic, like the difference between 900 dollar iems, and something you pick up for 20 bucks at a garage sale.


----------



## dweaver

I thought this was the discovery thread...


----------



## bogginhead

I thought I'd ask you guys over here the same; repost from the other "Chi-Fi" thread.

Out of these three planar IEMs, which would have the best sound quality / build quality and most neutral / midrange-based tuning?  

Audeze ISINE 10

Toneking BL1

**** MT100


----------



## PacoBdn

Kitechaser said:


> No I am saying, the iem takes over 50 plus hours of burn in before the sound changes. And it changes drastically.
> The pressure rating on it is 89db, about 30% less than most iems. So the iem only sounds right when it is seated deeper in the ear canal ,deeper than almost every other iem out there. So you need tips a size smaller than your regular size, with wide bores.
> RHA recommends a 100 hour burn in.
> The reviewer would have known this, if he would have simply asked some of the people on the thread about what they thought, or had simply read any of the posts.
> And no the change is not minor, it is drastic, like the difference between 900 dollar iems, and something you pick up for 20 bucks at a garage sale.



I do not intend to disturb anyone, but I've been reading for days that if I burn it, that if the silver, copper, gold or platinum cables ...

There is not a graphic that demonstrates these affirmations¡¡¡

The only differences that can appear can be caused by the different impedances of the cables, since the hybrid or multis IEMs are very sensitive to them because they work with very little impedance.

And with regard to burning, the only slight differences that can appear can be caused simply by the slight deformation of the pads by use.

If you do not like a headphone or IEM when you take it out of the box, return it or get used to its sound, but it will not change anything for many hours if you burn it.

I repeat, I do not want to make controversy, I respect the people who believe in it, but please, do not make us believe that the earth is flat ...


Greetings.


----------



## archy121

dweaver said:


> ..I  ask because Hawaiibadboy likes them but his reference IEM is the EX1000 and found that IEM way to sharp in the treble region for my tastes...



When deciding between the Whizzer and DM6 I asked HawaiiBadBoy to compare the treble - particularly which was closer to ex1000 as I found it hot. He said the Whizzer so maybe keep that in mind. 

This was one of the reasons which  helped me decide on ordering DM6.


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi I recently bought the BGVP DM6 with the copper and silver braided cable. And would like to purchase the SPC cable (all white). Anyone have any idea where I can get one?


----------



## hakuzen

rockingthearies said:


> Hi I recently bought the BGVP DM6 with the copper and silver braided cable. And would like to purchase the SPC cable (all white). Anyone have any idea where I can get one?


do you mean this?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32874694013.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just picked up a solid black BGVP DM6; I’ll report back about it in a week.


----------



## arielext

Ordered clear black DM6's 2 weeks back on amazon and contacted Linsoul about the status:


> Thanks for contacting us and please accept my sincere apology for the delay.
> 
> To be honest, we still haven't got the clear black color in stock because the manufacturer told us there's something wrong with their equipment. We are sorry for not updating this to you earlier.
> 
> ...


FYI


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 11, 2018)

...removed pointless stuff...


----------



## Nabillion_786

I have an interesting experience regarding burn in. I generally am one of those that believes in sound changes according to your mood but was recently amazed by my findings. Basically, when I received my os v3 the 2 pins on both sides of the cable were slightly bent and I asked penon to send me another cable. They gave me the same os v3 cable and the sound difference between both of them is drastic! The slightly bent one which I burnt in for like 20 hours has a much more open and bigger soundstage whereas the other cable sounds more in your head in comparison. At that point I was convinced that cable burn in could be a thing or just maybe penon gave me a different cable which is hard for me to tell as they look excatly the same.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am having a difficult time with this sales this year. Just got my Solaris, should be getting it next week and I definitely want to find a good balanced cable for it and my Andromeda S but buying up a nice cable for these earphones is a shot in the dark. 

On one hand throwing out a bigger chunk of cash for a higher end cable seems to be the more logical way of getting a good match. Both these iems being very sensitive I have already found out at least with my Andromeda S that they can change sonically drastically with a cable change. 

However buying up said higher end cables is not too logical as I would rather get other iems vs spending so much on cables. For example I can get a nice supposedly higher end cable but it cost roughly the same as the new Wizzer phone. Lol  

Hmm what to do. I was telling myself after putting down a chunk o cash for the Solaris that. I was gonna live with the stock cable. Which actually costs $300 by the way on alo site. I am sure it is a nice high end cable but why they don't come in a choice of balanced is beyond me. 

So I am now in a funk with the sales. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Redcarmoose

arielext said:


> Ordered clear black DM6's 2 weeks back on amazon and contacted Linsoul about the status:
> 
> FYI



They are pretty darn good. No burn-in as of yet. But I was told they are selling out, I had a very small choice of colors.


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> These for me have a warm signature when all the switches are turned on (least resistance) and the build quality is excellent. These havent been getting as much time id like to give them as i am occupied with the others.


do the switches make significant changes? or just a little wee bit ?


----------



## geagle

archy121 said:


> When deciding between the Whizzer and DM6 I asked HawaiiBadBoy to compare the treble - particularly which was closer to ex1000 as I found it hot. He said the Whizzer so maybe keep that in mind.
> 
> This was one of the reasons which  helped me decide on ordering DM6.



Just to clarify, the whizzer, according to @Hawaiibadboy , has more treble than the DM6, right? And the whizzer's treble is nearer to the ex1000 than the DM6's, correct? 

Assuming I understood correctly, damn, now I want the Whizzer, too (already got the DM6, and the Moondrop Kanas Pro, lol)


----------



## papa_mia

davidcotton said:


> Which store did you buy the dm6 from please?
> 
> Also a question. Being a potential (knowing me my inability to a)make a decision and b)wait will mean I'll freeze and not order anything!) first time buyer on ali I've got one of those $100 off coupons. Does anyone know if I can use that on it's own, or will I have to spend some money to use it?
> 
> Thanks.


Same question as David had a few pages back as well.
How do you use the new user coupon? Just sign up, log in and check out with the $100 discount code or what?


----------



## Dsnuts

That coupon code is kinda booty. I have always struggled with the proper coupon supposed discount. For example I can claim a coupon lets say for $10 for $400 worth of items for a given shop. I would select the items total worth $400 and it would show something like $5 off and not the $10 off that it is supposed to be. 

Never understood how that is. I suppose since the items are already on sale getting any more discount is a bonus but the coupon deal is not all that accurate in my experience with purchases.


----------



## rockingthearies (Nov 11, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> do you mean this?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32874694013.html


Comparing the pictures with penon this cable seems to be it but it has a different termination. Anyone knows if its the same sq?


----------



## papa_mia

Dsnuts said:


> That coupon code is kinda booty. I have always struggled with the proper coupon supposed discount. For example I can claim a coupon lets say for $10 for $400 worth of items for a given shop. I would select the items total worth $400 and it would show something like $5 off and not the $10 off that it is supposed to be.
> 
> Never understood how that is. I suppose since the items are already on sale getting any more discount is a bonus but the coupon deal is not all that accurate in my experience with purchases.


This is also what I thought. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## papa_mia

rockingthearies said:


> Comparing the pictures with penon this cable seems to be it but it has a different termination. Anyone knows if its the same sq? On penon the silver cable boast to be for vocals but I chose the option with more bass.


Imho at this price point, pure copper or SPC make very little differences because they're practically at the same price so I suspect the silver coating is very thin and not of high quality.


----------



## doctorjazz

Is the DM6 really worth going for?


----------



## hakuzen

rockingthearies said:


> Comparing the pictures with penon this cable seems to be it but it has a different termination. Anyone knows if its the same sq?


i don't know what you mean with "different termination".
the link i provided allows you to select from 6 different cables (colors and terminations), including the ones with L plugs, like stock.
it's the same cable than penon's, same than stock, made by bgvp. if you contact with penon, they'll also be able to source any of these types, probably.


----------



## stryed

5x EzAudio D4 after @Dsnuts 's recommendation which concurred with others. One cable & 1 lucky bag 

Will be patient for higher priced IEMs until more reviews are in.


----------



## hakuzen

Nabillion_786 said:


> I have an interesting experience regarding burn in. I generally am one of those that believes in sound changes according to your mood but was recently amazed by my findings. Basically, when I received my os v3 the 2 pins on both sides of the cable were slightly bent and I asked penon to send me another cable. They gave me the same os v3 cable and the sound difference between both of them is drastic! The slightly bent one which I burnt in for like 20 hours has a much more open and bigger soundstage whereas the other cable sounds more in your head in comparison. At that point I was convinced that cable burn in could be a thing or just maybe penon gave me a different cable which is hard for me to tell as they look excatly the same.


20 minutes should be more than enough for the cable (but that's just my experience..)


geagle said:


> Just to clarify, the whizzer, according to @Hawaiibadboy , has more treble than the DM6, right? And the whizzer's treble is nearer to the ex1000 than the DM6's, correct?
> Assuming I understood correctly, damn, now I want the Whizzer, too (already got the DM6, and the Moondrop Kanas Pro, lol)


as long as mids don't go recessed..


----------



## B9Scrambler

I think I'm the only one not buying anything this 11.11.


----------



## Bartig

Bought five IEMs including a surprise bag one, the Shangling M0 and Bosshifi B8... so we're on different planets here.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> I am having a difficult time with this sales this year. Just got my Solaris, should be getting it next week and I definitely want to find a good balanced cable for it and my Andromeda S but buying up a nice cable for these earphones is a shot in the dark.
> 
> On one hand throwing out a bigger chunk of cash for a higher end cable seems to be the more logical way of getting a good match. Both these iems being very sensitive I have already found out at least with my Andromeda S that they can change sonically drastically with a cable change.
> 
> ...



Can you not ask Campfire if they will reterminate the stock cable for you?


----------



## FastAndClean

B9Scrambler said:


> I think I'm the only one not buying anything this 11.11.


you dont need to, you have the hifiman 2000dollars, because it sound good


----------



## davidcotton

B9Scrambler said:


> I think I'm the only one not buying anything this 11.11.



Nope me either.   Only because I've got a universal Custom Art Fibae 2 coming on wednesday.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dang!. You know I can't pass up singles day without getting something. Well there seems to be a completely new item on the express and it has to do with the DZ12. Ya my 12BA iem. 

I am very fond of the NK10 but ended up selling it as I didn't feel it was something that I needed since I owned a DZ12. I spent roughly 2X the price of the NK10. Even though I sold off my NK10. I loved the 3Dness of the sound on those. Well leave it to fate. There is now an alternate version with a fresh tuning of not the NK10 but the DZ12. I just bought it for $352 with coupons and aliexpress discounts. 

My cables I was gonna get totaled roughly $250ish. Something this new has to be tried out. It is a 12BA iem with 8 Knowels and 4 Bellsing BA per housing. Stunning looking green shells. Damn! Had to do it. 

Well I'm done. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

davidcotton said:


> Can you not ask Campfire if they will reterminate the stock cable for you?



They sell the balanced version of my cable. Of course. But I will have to give them $300. Lol.


----------



## ncristia

Dsnuts said:


> I am having a difficult time with this sales this year. Just got my Solaris, should be getting it next week and I definitely want to find a good balanced cable for it and my Andromeda S but buying up a nice cable for these earphones is a shot in the dark.
> 
> On one hand throwing out a bigger chunk of cash for a higher end cable seems to be the more logical way of getting a good match. Both these iems being very sensitive I have already found out at least with my Andromeda S that they can change sonically drastically with a cable change.
> 
> ...


I thought for an upcharge CA would reterminate to your choice of 2.5, 3.5 or 4.4. I don't remember which IEM but was thinking Andromeda a while back. Has anyone asked?


----------



## doctorjazz

I actually searched for the DZ12, site said it's not available. Could you post a link?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Dang!. You know I can't pass up singles day without getting something. Well there seems to be a completely new item on the express and it has to do with the DZ12. Ya my 12BA iem.
> 
> I am very fond of the NK10 but ended up selling it as I didn't feel it was something that I needed since I owned a DZ12. I spent roughly 2X the price of the NK10. Even though I sold off my NK10. I loved the 3Dness of the sound on those. Well leave it to fate. There is now an alternate version with a fresh tuning of not the NK10 but the DZ12. I just bought it for $352 with coupons and aliexpress discounts.
> 
> ...


i bought 2 in ears and 3 cables, i was thinking to buy the toneking planar today, that is a crazy hobby


----------



## archy121 (Nov 11, 2018)

geagle said:


> Just to clarify, the whizzer, according to @Hawaiibadboy , has more treble than the DM6, right? And the whizzer's treble is nearer to the ex1000 than the DM6's, correct?



That's correct.
Man you got too much spare cash


----------



## B9Scrambler

FastAndClean said:


> you dont need to, you have the hifiman 2000dollars, because it sound good



Those don't count. They're samples and therefore not technically mine. Can't enjoy them the same way I would something I bought myself. Like my B400


----------



## vault108

doctorjazz said:


> I actually searched for the DZ12, site said it's not available. Could you post a link?


I think Dsnuts bought the **** HQ12 12BA.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 11, 2018)

Cant talk about the HQ12. It is a brand and I mean a brand new item. I saw it for the first time ever yesterday going for $520. You guys know why cant post about them. But Ya vault108 nailed it. They managed to get that out as a new item for their site just in time for singles day.


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> i bought 2 in ears and 3 cables, i was thinking to buy the toneking planar today, that is a crazy hobby



Yeah, the BL1 is what I'm trying to resist as well...


----------



## Dsnuts

I know going into a purchase blind especially for a $350 item it not too wise but in this case. Believe me fellas. These multi BA iems punch way above what they are asking for them. Guys that have them know what I am talking about. 

My DZ12 held their own against the top earphones at Can Jam and that is not an exaggeration. I am in for another 12BA iem and this time it will get a different tuning more importantly cost half the price. Couldn't resist. 

The temptation of getting them cables is there but nope. Blew past my budget but this new item pretty much made up my mind over cables.


----------



## geagle

archy121 said:


> That's correct.


Thanks !


----------



## Otto Motor

Has anybody had a chance to listen to the NiceHCK M6? Should be a competitor to the BGVP DM6.


----------



## vault108

Dsnuts said:


> I know going into a purchase blind especially for a $350 item it not too wise but in this case. Believe me fellas. These multi BA iems punch way above what they are asking for them. Guys that have them know what I am talking about.
> 
> My DZ12 held their own against the top earphones at Can Jam and that is not an exaggeration. I am in for another 12BA iem and this time it will get a different tuning more importantly cost half the price. Couldn't resist.
> 
> The temptation of getting them cables is there but nope. Blew past my budget but this new item pretty much made up my mind over cables.


I see a lot of Japanese buying that IEM.
Myself, I bought the Moondrop A8 blind for $600. I did found a Korean blog with the FR graph on it and the bass on this thing is crazy. I wish I can translate the Korean blog, no dice with Google or Bing.
https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=gre_nada&logNo=221386298779&navType=tl


----------



## Dsnuts

Otto Motor said:


> Has anybody had a chance to listen to the NiceHCK M6? Should be a competitor to the BGVP DM6.



Getting a review sample. Will report as soon as I get them.


----------



## antdroid

B9Scrambler said:


> I think I'm the only one not buying anything this 11.11.



Dont worry. I dont plan on buying anything either. I'm trying not to spend money on cheap stuff and just get what I really want in the upper tier. I also just bought a couple new amps, the Focal Elegia and upgraded my ME1 to CIEM so I have really no need for anything else right now.

But the two planar IEMs that came out recently are tempting.... lol


----------



## FastAndClean

wow they have Moondrop Kanas pro too, look at the distortion measurements, crazy low https://m.blog.naver.com/gre_nada/221280786572


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> Has anybody had a chance to listen to the NiceHCK M6? Should be a competitor to the BGVP DM6.



It's 2DD & 4BA like the DMG.


----------



## Dsnuts

The graph looks identical to the DMG 







I bet it is the same earphone.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> Getting a review sample. Will report as soon as I get them.


The FR looks tasty.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> The graph looks identical to the DMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not be surprised. Would not be the first case like that...


----------



## Dsnuts

DMGs are definitely worth the cash. Better yet the NiceHCK version is cheaper due to sales. Something to consider for today.  

Best part is they can be tuned with filters and even more additional filters from LZ. And of course with cables and tips.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 11, 2018)

So apparently when I bought the HQ12 just now. You have to activate the manufacturers coupon for that value first. Then add said item to your check out. During check out before you pay that coupon applies. That is how it works.

Aliexpress themselves gives a discount for certain amount of money you spend. That is applied before you check out automatically. That was my confusion. So it seems multiple coupons were added. Check out price was $380 with $10 aliexpress discount and then an additional $14 coupon from manufacturer when checking out. $4 bonus coupons for some odd reason was also applied. So it seems the more you spend the more they give you incentive. Which makes sense. 

Ended up being $352. Deal!


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> DMGs are definitely worth the cash. Better yet the NiceHCK version is cheaper due to sales. Something to consider for today.
> 
> Best part is they can be tuned with filters and even more additional filters from LZ. And of course with cables and tips.



God I hate the filter system.  Just pick the signature you want when making it and go with it.


----------



## antdroid

The DMG doesn't have that front port.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2018)

Answered!


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> do the switches make significant changes? or just a little wee bit ?


It does to my ears drastically. I mean there is an audible difference.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 11, 2018)

archy121 said:


> When deciding between the Whizzer and DM6 I asked HawaiiBadBoy to compare the treble - particularly which was closer to ex1000 as I found it hot. He said the Whizzer so maybe keep that in mind.
> 
> This was one of the reasons which  helped me decide on ordering DM6.





geagle said:


> Just to clarify, the whizzer, according to @Hawaiibadboy , has more treble than the DM6, right? And the whizzer's treble is nearer to the ex1000 than the DM6's, correct?
> 
> Assuming I understood correctly, damn, now I want the Whizzer, too (already got the DM6, and the Moondrop Kanas Pro, lol)



Thanks guys. I am glad I have not hit the buy button yet. I love the look of the Whizzer and actually prefer hybrids over straight BA and can't really afford the difference in cost to go to the DM6 so may have wait in this and think about what I want.

@Hawaiibadboy, do you want to weigh in here, have these two  nailed your experience in regards to sound?


----------



## Redcarmoose

DM6 is maybe real? Finally China has challenged em all?

Can’t wait to get home and try them with real gear.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 11, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I am having a difficult time with this sales this year. Just got my Solaris, should be getting it next week and I definitely want to find a good balanced cable for it and my Andromeda S but buying up a nice cable for these earphones is a shot in the dark.
> 
> On one hand throwing out a bigger chunk of cash for a higher end cable seems to be the more logical way of getting a good match. Both these iems being very sensitive I have already found out at least with my Andromeda S that they can change sonically drastically with a cable change.
> 
> ...




The golden rule is buy the cable after the earphone. Buy it, use it, learn it, then cable it. You might already have a good one for it. You might not need it.
Unless there is the brands own upgrade picked for it exists or it is an earphone that has been around and people have found a cable for it that matches the gear then how are you gonna have enough info to make the better choice. A good cable and a good earphone do not have to be a good match.



B9Scrambler said:


> I think I'm the only one not buying anything this 11.11.



I bought one thing...

A Ruizu X51. Always in search of the closer to perfect sports clip player...









Adding some things like bi-directional BT and wire control. Nice for the Fender which still keeps sounding good with every device it comes across and love to add the mic buttons to control the device especially with winter coming. Would seem to also add a color screen over the JNN M9. M9 still getting five star feedback and Is still quite good but the OLED screen is bad in sunlight and the FM preset navigation sucks cause you can't delete single or choose your stations to preset other than by scanning automatically. Always room for more features and better ways of doing things.


----------



## The Pix

dweaver said:


> Thanks guys. I am glad I have not hit the buy button yet. I love the look of the Whizzer and actually prefer hybrids over straight BA and can't really afford the difference in cost to go to the DM6 so may have wait in this and think about what I want.
> 
> @Hawaiibadboy, do you want to weigh in here, have these two  nailed your experience in regards to sound?


 
Probably only need to watch the first 3 mins...


----------



## aaDee

Just bought the DM6 for $168. Got a hole in the pocket and a stare from my wife.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2018)

aaDee said:


> Just bought the DM6 for $168. Got a hole in the pocket and a stare from my wife.


Enjoy!


----------



## dweaver

The Pix said:


> Probably only need to watch the first 3 mins...




Thank you this answers my question definitively, no need for @Hawaiibadboy to reply as he did it very succinctly in the video.

I am going pull my finger back from the buy button and live with the gear I have.

I actually pulled back out the Mackie 220 I bought and have paired it up with my Fiio RC-BT and slide from a loose right ear connection am enjoying that combination. So I am going to get creative to overcome that loose connection instead or maybe just buy another MMCX BT cable.


----------



## The Pix (Nov 11, 2018)

dweaver said:


> Thank you this answers my question definitively, no need for @Hawaiibadboy to reply as he did it very succinctly in the video.
> 
> I am going pull my finger back from the buy button and live with the gear I have.
> 
> I actually pulled back out the Mackie 220 I bought and have paired it up with my Fiio RC-BT and slide from a loose right ear connection am enjoying that combination. So I am going to get creative to overcome that loose connection instead or maybe just buy another MMCX BT cable.



I picked up this KZ BT Cable in the sales, seems to have very similar specs as the Fiio RC-BT, slightly less quality at the connection points, but essentially the same.

Forgot to add 1/3 of the price.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 11, 2018)

dweaver said:


> Thank you this answers my question definitively, no need for @Hawaiibadboy to reply as he did it very succinctly in the video.
> 
> I am going pull my finger back from the buy button and live with the gear I have.
> 
> I actually pulled back out the Mackie 220 I bought and have paired it up with my Fiio RC-BT and slide from a loose right ear connection am enjoying that combination. So I am going to get creative to overcome that loose connection instead or maybe just buy another MMCX BT cable.



I might wait for an impression or two but the TRN BT20 comes in MMCX...




Of course, I will most likely be getting the jays m-SIX so will recommend checking them out as they check a lot(not all) of boxes for me for a weather resistant, good sounding, unobtrusive design with good range and antenna and aptX as well.


So what about this HCK M6?(down to $100)...








Obviously trying to capitalize on the DMG's popularity.


----------



## arielext

aaDee said:


> Just bought the DM6 for $168. Got a hole in the pocket and a stare from my wife.


buy more, the look will change


----------



## stryed

xduuo xq-23 bluetooth usb! Must resist. Luckily I can't find any reviews on it.


----------



## jant71

stryed said:


> xduuo xq-23 bluetooth usb! Must resist. Luckily I can't find any reviews on it.



With limited codec support, older BT4.1, and 5 hour battery who is buyin' it  They are all buying the BTR1k and BTR3 and ES100 and other BT amps over this. Sorry to bash but it seems so... meh.


----------



## bogginhead

No one has an opinion on the Toneking BL1 vs **** MT100 vs ISINE 10 (I know it isn't Chi-Fi, but I figured this was the best place for info, lol)?  I love the look of the BL1, but I just haven't heard much about it so far...


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> I might wait for an impression or two but the TRN BT20 comes in MMCX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna look at the true wireless unit, the m-six looks interesting and found an a-six that also look interesting. Still might buy something before the day is out


----------



## Aevum

So the DM6 is much better then DMG ?


----------



## PeterDLai (Nov 11, 2018)

BGVP DM6 for $149.10 after coupons: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Waterproof-6N-8Core/1543205_32876486515.html

$179.10 (11/11 Sale) - $16.00 (Store Promotion) - $2 (Seller Coupon) - $12 (AliExpress Select Coupon) = $149.10


----------



## paulindss

Aevum said:


> So the DM6 is much better then DMG ?



This question in impossible to answer correctly, be more specific and we might help you. better, slight, better, much better, it is all too subjective.

dmg's are V-shape, more like a U to me... dm6 should be flatter and analitycal, drier brass, better highs and more even mids according do reports. Dmg's should sound bigger and have a dynamic driver bass (a bit on the soft side) and a thinner presentation.

i don't have dm6s, only dmg's my i 've been reading all of the reports on the internet, so hope that helps but take a Truck of salt.

Mind the price difference is arouns 50-70$ to.

I have the tehnz p4 pro and a Dmg and if i should stick to only one iem i would go to dm6's as i like the flatter and reference like presentation of tehnz p4 pro, i only miss some dynamics and bass quality wich dm6 shuuld give according to direct comparisions.


----------



## paulindss

Also, grabbed a Ezsound d4, it will be fun comparing them to my hifiman re-400s, something tell me it will be a good fight and a remarkable fact if the 10$ iem finally dethrones or rival the 100$ benchmark of few years ago. Their profile seems similar.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2018)

Tried them both back to back........and the differences are big. Didn’t buy the DMG. But that’s just me, everyone has a sound they like.

Though I’ve yet to get home and listen to the DM6 on my best gear, so far they are truly special. Out of an iPod the DM6 was more refined and had better over all cohesiveness. IMO


----------



## rockingthearies (Nov 11, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> i don't know what you mean with "different termination".
> the link i provided allows you to select from 6 different cables (colors and terminations), including the ones with L plugs, like stock.
> it's the same cable than penon's, same than stock, made by bgvp. if you contact with penon, they'll also be able to source any of these types, probably.



I wanted to get the silver cable. It comes with the straight plug termination instead of the L plugs.


----------



## antdroid

jant71 said:


> I might wait for an impression or two but the TRN BT20 comes in MMCX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I will order one of these BT adapters. Just not sure if I want to get an MMCX or 2-Pin one.... sigh too many IEMs.


----------



## papa_mia

bogginhead said:


> No one has an opinion on the Toneking BL1 vs **** MT100 vs ISINE 10 (I know it isn't Chi-Fi, but I figured this was the best place for info, lol)?  I love the look of the BL1, but I just haven't heard much about it so far...


Safe to say by now that no one has or has heard all 3 of them to give you some impessions.


----------



## Huxley

Anyone know what diameter spinfits to get for the dm6?


----------



## Aevum

paulindss said:


> This question in impossible to answer correctly, be more specific and we might help you. better, slight, better, much better, it is all too subjective.
> 
> dmg's are V-shape, more like a U to me... dm6 should be flatter and analitycal, drier brass, better highs and more even mids according do reports. Dmg's should sound bigger and have a dynamic driver bass (a bit on the soft side) and a thinner presentation.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the vague question...

I keep bouncing from 2 different signatures, FutureSonics Atrio M5 to Triple.Fi 10 back to IE80 then to Earsonics SM3v2... and then i lost them and i had to start over again and i was in a much weaker economic state. 

I managed to pick up some RHA T20 from amazon on sale for 100 and then picked up the Nuforce Massdrop EDC3, While  the RHA is more Dynamic and fun but very coloured at the same time, the EDC3 is more flat and neutral but loses some of the force at the bottom and some of the spark at the top, 

Now from what i understand the DMG is Very close to the T20 but with a more controlled and refined signature... but just by a bit. While  the DM6 is less V shaped and more neutral like the EDC3 but does not sacrifice bass and treble to reach it, i guess as the review stated in a earlier post, a EX1000 just with a slight drop in detail in the mids, but you have to look very closly to find the potholes in thaat road. 

I guess im answering my own question, the DMG is more Versatile with the filters and the Dynamic drivers do give it a deeper and more fun base, but at the same time make it slower and more V shaped. its the Mr Jekyl to the DM6 Dr Hyde.


----------



## antdroid

so I lied earlier. I did buy things on 11.11 day. Got the TRN BT20 adapters... a 2-pin and a mmcx one lol. My fiancee wanted one for gym too. And got a cable for my Focals. Will report how they are whenever I get them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Now that I got my order in I am thinking. Cables or no cables? Geeze man today has to end already.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

GET it all ...
better to be safe than sorry


----------



## paulindss

Aevum said:


> Sorry for the vague question...
> 
> I keep bouncing from 2 different signatures, FutureSonics Atrio M5 to Triple.Fi 10 back to IE80 then to Earsonics SM3v2... and then i lost them and i had to start over again and i was in a much weaker economic state.
> 
> ...



If you are afraid of losing impacrt at the bottoms you are ok with dm6 because even my tehnz p4 pro is very good at the bottoms, dm6 should be even better at bass. my p4 pro sounds full, fuller than dmg in some way, only the bass is somekind poor in articulation. The bass on dmg is soft, the v shape gives it more of a room felling than exaclty lots of impact at the bottoms, it is a very even signature for a v-shape. I think your best bet would be dm6.

filters on dmg don't change sound too much, the tone is warm in all filters.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> GET it all ...
> better to be safe than sorry



Already blew my budget last week and now blew it again on todays sales. I mean if today goes by, the next time they will have sales day will not be until Chinese new years? Damn it!

This hobby is brutal. Highly recommend staying away from this thread and me especially. FOMO is getting to me. I think I will go watch some football and forget about browsing nice balanced cables and phones in all configurations for the cheapest prices of the year. Who needs that.


----------



## hakuzen

rockingthearies said:


> I wanted to get the silver cable. It comes with the straight plug termination instead of the L plugs.


imo there is no pure silver version of this cable. only pure copper, or silver plated copper, different colors:
"Options:
 silver: 3.5mm OCC silver plating cable with straight plug        <---------- is this the one you wanted? silver color, straight plug..
 gray: 3.5mm OCC+ copper silver plating cable with straight plug
          3.5mm OCC+ copper silver plating cable with L bending plug
          2.5mm OCC+ copper silver plating cable with straight plug

 bronze: 3.5mm OCC cable with straight plug
               3.5mm OCC cable with L bending plug
"


----------



## Huxley

Dsnuts said:


> Already blew my budget last week and now blew it again on todays sales. I mean if today goes by, the next time they will have sales day will not be until Chinese new years? Damn it!
> 
> This hobby is brutal. Highly recommend staying away from this thread and me especially. FOMO is getting to me. I think I will go watch some football and forget about browsing nice balanced cables and phones in all configurations for the cheapest prices of the year. Who needs that.



My wallet is crying already, and I've only been back five minutes.
The sales have some real nice bargains mind.


----------



## Carlsan

Now to buy some extra ears so I can listen to all my new toys. 
As my wife always says "but you only have two ears"
Can we change that?


----------



## silverfishla

I spent a couple hundred on stuff during the sale.  I mistakenly encouraged my wife to go shopping for some cute clothes during the sale....boom! She outspent me! But WHOOSH!!! There went my guilty conscience.


----------



## Ocelitgol

antdroid said:


> so I lied earlier. I did buy things on 11.11 day. Got the TRN BT20 adapters... a 2-pin and a mmcx one lol. My fiancee wanted one for gym too. And got a cable for my Focals. Will report how they are whenever I get them.


sub to the thread just to follow your take on that adapter lol 
I'm thinking of getting it for my dear T8iE....


----------



## Dsnuts

Some serious reading material. My long overdue review of the Whizzer. That's right fellas these are made by the Whizzer it seems as they sell it on their web site. Other vendors title them Whizzer Opera Factory OM1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/opera-factory-om1.23417/reviews


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Already blew my budget last week and now blew it again on todays sales. I mean if today goes by, the next time they will have sales day will not be until Chinese new years? Damn it!
> 
> This hobby is brutal. Highly recommend staying away from this thread and me especially. FOMO is getting to me. I think I will go watch some football and forget about browsing nice balanced cables and phones in all configurations for the cheapest prices of the year. Who needs that.


Don't be so hard on Yourself DS you avoided buying a new car or Learjet 
buy buying audio tools.  Enjoy them and feel the love!


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> Some serious reading material. My long overdue review of the Whizzer. That's right fellas these are made by the Whizzer it seems as they sell it on their web site. Other vendors title them Whizzer Opera Factory OM1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/opera-factory-om1.23417/reviews


Hilarious review! 
So to sum up my 11.11 I bought the DM6 because everyone and their family and their neighbors bought one. 
I bought a bunch of 8 core cables. I bought a 8ba iem for less than $200 because next to moarrr bass, I want more BAs... Hopefully they will sound decent but at $23.5/BA I beat your $29/BA bargain
Now if I could find a dap that satisfies me for under $500...


----------



## phthora

Wait... is this what audio has come to, IEMs rated in price per BA? Dear god, how misguided...


----------



## battosai

phthora said:


> Wait... is this what audio has come to, IEMs rated in price per BA? Dear god, how misguided...


You should read dsnut review before, my comment tried to be in the same tone...


----------



## BLmusic

Dsnuts said:


> Dang!. You know I can't pass up singles day without getting something. Well there seems to be a completely new item on the express and it has to do with the DZ12. Ya my 12BA iem.
> 
> I am very fond of the NK10 but ended up selling it as I didn't feel it was something that I needed since I owned a DZ12. I spent roughly 2X the price of the NK10. Even though I sold off my NK10. I loved the 3Dness of the sound on those. Well leave it to fate. There is now an alternate version with a fresh tuning of not the NK10 but the DZ12. I just bought it for $352 with coupons and aliexpress discounts.
> 
> ...


Hi Dsnuts, can you sent us the link for the DZ12? Can’t find it on AliExpress site?


----------



## phthora

battosai said:


> You should read dsnut review before, my comment tried to be in the same tone...



If you were joking before, I apologize. It seems I fell victim to Poe's Law. The drivers war is bound to create that sort of calculus of value before too long, however.


----------



## Dsnuts

battosai said:


> Hilarious review!
> So to sum up my 11.11 I bought the DM6 because everyone and their family and their neighbors bought one.
> I bought a bunch of 8 core cables. I bought a 8ba iem for less than $200 because next to moarrr bass, I want more BAs... Hopefully they will sound decent but at $23.5/BA I beat your $29/BA bargain
> Now if I could find a dap that satisfies me for under $500...



Ya ended up spending about $500 today. Yikes. So I did end up with some cables. No way was I gonna pass up on them cables. 
For a dap I am waiting for Shanling to release their new M5s. Seems it will be a very great bang for buck flagship dap from Shanling. 

Can't wait to get one to pair up with my new toys. 

Bass it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Dsnuts

BLmusic said:


> Hi Dsnuts, can you sent us the link for the DZ12? Can’t find it on AliExpress site?



They are officially discontinued.. Since they are pumping out NK10s and the like no need to have something that cost 3X more

RIP my DZ12. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...372.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dq2sV6S


----------



## papa_mia

battosai said:


> Hilarious review!
> So to sum up my 11.11 I bought the DM6 because everyone and their family and their neighbors bought one.
> I bought a bunch of 8 core cables. I bought a 8ba iem for less than $200 because next to moarrr bass, I want more BAs... Hopefully they will sound decent but at $23.5/BA I beat your $29/BA bargain
> Now if I could find a dap that satisfies me for under $500...


After dis your girlfriend will dump your broke ass and then you can truly celebrate this day the way it intended to: Single. 
I mean 8 BAs vs 1 Girlfriend. No contest here. It's basic math. 
Joke aside, the M5s should be a big contender for a good DAP under $500. If you're quick you can even get it before Dsnuts does. He's economically vulnerable now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 11, 2018)

phthora said:


> If you were joking before, I apologize. It seems I fell victim to Poe's Law. The drivers war is bound to create that sort of calculus of value before too long, however.



Even though I don't adhere to the more drivers equals better sound formula. The trend is. Each new iteration of the multi BA iem these guys are pumping out are legitimately better over the previous lesser driver earphones. It is more of these guys getting better at their craft and tuning but also happens to add 2 more drivers for newer versions every half a year or so it seems.

These guys definitely know what they are doing. They seem to tweek each iteration with some type of improvement from the previous versions. I noticed a jump in sound stage and depth from the HK6 to the NK10 for example with even better balancing.

They seem to get the same Japanese enthusiasts group that buys every version of these. As they still cost a fragment of what is offered in japan for anything that comes close. NiceHCK and the other sites on Aliexpress seems to be extremely popular among the Japanese.


----------



## Kitechaser

So quick question to the people that already have their DM6s. Where does it rank in your collection, especially when compared to more well know companies?


----------



## battosai

phthora said:


> If you were joking before, I apologize. It seems I fell victim to Poe's Law. The drivers war is bound to create that sort of calculus of value before too long, however.


I thought it was pretty clear that I was but no worry, I get that it does sound ridiculous in all seriousness.
Still, it's hard to resist and it is going to be a good benchmark with the DM6. 
Before my shopping spree of today, my most expensive iem is my fully custom CTM-500 pro with 5 BA per side. I paid $850 for these bad boys back in the day. Because they were so expensive and I didn't want to break them/lose them, I started my Chi-fi life. You can get some decent stuff for cheap but now I am done with cheap iems. You only live once so I may as well get a handful of iems total but iems that I truly enjoy. I don't think selling my TRN V80 makes sense but I am only aiming truly great iems from now on. Maybe something like one good iem per year... Now if only I could get a dap...
The M5s is on my list but I kind of need a dap that does Tidal and Spotify... I am looking at the Fiio M9 at the moment...


----------



## battosai

papa_mia said:


> After dis your girlfriend will dump your broke ass and then you can truly celebrate this day the way it intended to: Single.
> I mean 8 BAs vs 1 Girlfriend. No contest here. It's basic math.
> Joke aside, the M5s should be a big contender for a good DAP under $500. If you're quick you can even get it before Dsnuts does. He's economically vulnerable now.



I bought a total of 26 BAs today , not bad, not bad at all. And also 4 cables with 8 cores, that's 32 cores if my math is right.
Wife is stuck with me, dem kids won't raise on their own ahah...


----------



## Kitechaser

battosai said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that I was but no worry, I get that it does sound ridiculous in all seriousness.
> Still, it's hard to resist and it is going to be a good benchmark with the DM6.
> Before my shopping spree of today, my most expensive iem is my fully custom CTM-500 pro with 5 BA per side. I paid $850 for these bad boys back in the day. Because they were so expensive and I didn't want to break them/lose them, I started my Chi-fi life. You can get some decent stuff for cheap but now I am done with cheap iems. You only live once so I may as well get a handful of iems total but iems that I truly enjoy. I don't think selling my TRN V80 makes sense but I am only aiming truly great iems from now on. Maybe something like one good iem per year... Now if only I could get a dap...
> The M5s is on my list but I kind of need a dap that does Tidal and Spotify... I am looking at the Fiio M9 at the moment...


On the same train. Saving up for a Sony IER-Z1R, not interested in anything middling. You end up spending more money by doing incremental upgrades. 
You know what Huey Long says, go big or go home


----------



## drbluenewmexico

phthora said:


> If you were joking before, I apologize. It seems I fell victim to Poe's Law. The drivers war is bound to create that sort of calculus of value before too long, however.


Poe's law is great reference! It's amazing that any of us take this stuff so seriously. 
Of course by 2020 the new 25 driver
Let's that are implanted in your ear canal permantly will be all the rage! With ten sunwoofers in your skull.. .I
Should head fi sponser a 12 step audio addict program? See Billy's Church of Stop Shopping  a NYC And BurningMan
Institution....


----------



## CoFire

So what does everyone think is the best deal out there iem today? About to check out but some of these guys aren't gonna make the cut. 

NiceHCK M6 $100
Nice HCK DT300 $73
TRN V80 $23
BGVP. DM6 $179
BGVP DMG $118

Many of these don't have coupons applied. DM6 sounds like a must, V80 might be good for the gym, DMG has a rep, M6 is a gamble.

Didn't list the super cheap iems.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

hi i listen bgvp dmg against audbos p4. i dont like the details of dmg. i read on forum a lot i think if you to take one of the dm6 and ezaudiod4 for gym from nicehck you will be happy.


----------



## Apputty

FastAndClean said:


> wow they have Moondrop Kanas pro too, look at the distortion measurements, crazy low https://m.blog.naver.com/gre_nada/221280786572


I am not a graph person but really enjoying my kanas pros a lot.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wait. This is new news to me. There seems to be a completely new SD7 model. $260 bux Called the SD7S.  8 BA model. Interesting. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...337.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.52b259135MAT1x In red white blue and black.


@Dsnuts you did it again.
Placed an order. I have overspent as well.
Have to unsubscribe from this thread now.


----------



## papa_mia

battosai said:


> I bought a total of 26 BAs today , not bad, not bad at all. And also 4 cables with 8 cores, that's 32 cores if my math is right.
> Wife is stuck with me, dem kids won't raise on their own ahah...


----------



## aspire5550 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi guys, I ordered a DMG and it is currently on it's way here. I ordered the DMG because I got them for $100 which is a big discount from the usual price of $139.

However, I am thinking that should I just sell this off and get the DM6 instead? like what they said, go big or go home.

My concern is that I am coming from KZ ZSR which is just around $20 dollars. So I am not sure if I will be able to appreciate a expensive gear as I mostly listen from youtube/spotify through my laptop which is paired with a Zishan Z2 (which cost me $20).

Is the extra $50 from the Dm6 over DMG worth the upgrade in it's sound performance? or am I good with the DMG?


----------



## papa_mia

aspire5550 said:


> Is the extra $50 from the Dm6 over DMG means a >50% increase in it's sound performance? or am I good with the DMG?


No it's not. Technically the DM6 is better but irl they're just apples and oranges, it's up to you to decide between them.
You should not think this way, A is $100 B is $150 therefore B must be 50% better than A.
This is never the case, you're gonna get your heart broken, tears drained, soul shattered if you keep thinking like this.


----------



## aspire5550

papa_mia said:


> No it's not. Technically the DM6 is better but irl they're just apples and oranges, it's up to you to decide between them.
> You should not think this way, A is $100 B is $150 therefore B must be 50% better than A.
> This is never the case, you're gonna get your heart broken, tears drained, soul shattered if you keep thinking like this.


Thanks, then let me rephrase it this way. Is the extra $50 worth the upgrade in sound performance?

I understand that one is V-shaped vs another one which is neutral and that generally everyone thinks the DM6 is better than DMG.

Once of my concerns are, will I be able to appreciate it if i just listen to not so good sources from youtube or am I better off keeping the $50?


----------



## CoFire

Ders Olmaz said:


> hi i listen bgvp dmg against audbos p4. i dont like the details of dmg. i read on forum a lot i think if you to take one of the dm6 and ezaudiod4 for gym from nicehck you will be happy.



Great Rec, a little ahead of you. I have the EzAudio D4 in the cart, just didn't list them.


----------



## papa_mia

aspire5550 said:


> Thanks, then let me rephrase it this way. Is the extra $50 worth the upgrade in sound performance?
> 
> I understand that one is V-shaped vs another one which is neutral and that generally everyone thinks the DM6 is better than DMG.
> 
> Once of my concerns are, *will I be able to appreciate it* if i just listen to not so good sources from youtube or am I better off keeping the $50?


Nobody can answer this but I think in this case I think you're better off with the DMG because if you have questions like "Will I be able to enjoy these" from the first place then at some point along the line, you will likely have other questions like "Why the hell did I buy these". The DMG should be good earphones with a fun sounding and more suitable for a daily beater so you can't go wrong here.


----------



## Kitechaser

aspire5550 said:


> Thanks, then let me rephrase it this way. Is the extra $50 worth the upgrade in sound performance?
> 
> I understand that one is V-shaped vs another one which is neutral and that generally everyone thinks the DM6 is better than DMG.
> 
> Once of my concerns are, will I be able to appreciate it if i just listen to not so good sources from youtube or am I better off keeping the $50?


I wouldn't do the DM6 out of a cheap player or computer. They are transparent, and might end up sounding worse than what you have.
They need a good source to go along with them. 
I'd be happy with the DMG.


----------



## rendyG (Nov 12, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I ordered a DMG and it is currently on it's way here. I ordered the DMG because I got them for $100 which is a big discount from the usual price of $139.
> 
> However, I am thinking that should I just sell this off and get the DM6 instead? like what they said, go big or go home.
> 
> ...



I think you should choose primarily based on your preffered tonality. From what I've read and seen on graphs, DMG have looser bass with mid bass hump, dip around 1k and more energy above 3k. DM6 should have more linear response (I hope it has some 3kHz energy to be closer to Harman target), tighter bass and probbly better technicalities. However from my experience, I would rather have the iem with preffered sound sig, than some V-shaped beast which excels in other aspects..
I will be able to provide measurements for DM6 in a few weeks.

Be careful with that Zishan, not sure what output impedance it has, but Walnut has around 100ohm which can really mess up the sound of BA iems, depending on their impedance curve.


----------



## zikarus

Dsnuts said:


> They are officially discontinued.. Since they are pumping out NK10s and the like no need to have something that cost 3X more
> 
> RIP my DZ12. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...372.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dq2sV6S



Still don't get it. That is your old one. But what have you ordered new?


----------



## Folly

zikarus said:


> Still don't get it. That is your old one. But what have you ordered new?



He ordered the DZ12 counterpart from the banned store. Its also a 12BA iem


----------



## zikarus

Why not say so then. HQ12 is not the same as DZ12..


----------



## Kitechaser

To all the people that have the DM6. For tips, try a defoamed symbio w.
I kid you not, if it fits your ears right, will make you the happiest little iem gremlin on the face of the planet.


----------



## rendyG

I am so hyped lol! Can´t wait to get mine 
Very informative DM6 review came out just now:
https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/


----------



## paulindss

For you guys with short money. Reaching for the first +100$ iem and thinking of stretching yourselves to get dm6 instead of a more comfortable priced dmg, my take is. I have a DMG and a tehnz p4 pro, a cheaper sidegrade to dm6. So I have a v-shape and a flat iem that is very close to dm6 and a sidegrade if you looking only for flat signature without exceptioal bass and ability for eq. Even then when i enter here i want so much to get the dm6. The fact is that you can't avoid the hype. The "need" to get dm6 it is a trap of our emotions.

BUT. every time i plug my DMG's or the othsr iem in my ear that consumist wish vanishes and i became more relaxed. If you are coming from a budget perspective they are THAT GOOD. You will be flattered every time you put them on.

you will be MORE than satisfied with DMG'S. The "need" to get dm6 is irrealistic IF you are on a budget and don't exactly have the money for dm6. If you have money to spend, just go for the better and grav dm6...

 I can't imagine how "much" better the dm6 can be than my p4 pro. Even then i want them in the future, but i know the difference will be small and i have absolutely no rush to do that. Because i am more than satisfied, as you will be to.


----------



## jant71

If you blew all your money on 11/11 you can't buy this... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=50396f658127456f9cd5699f437e71fe
Heard this model beats up the DM6.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> To all the people that have the DM6. For tips, try a defoamed symbio w.
> I kid you not, if it fits your ears right, will make you the happiest little iem gremlin on the face of the planet.



Symbio W defoamed ?

Do you a link and picture please.


----------



## geagle

@archy121 there you go : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/campfire-solaris.891180/page-93#post-14592927


----------



## archy121 (Nov 12, 2018)

geagle said:


> @archy121 there you go : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/campfire-solaris.891180/page-93#post-14592927


Thanks mate. Reminds me of the Sony ex1000 silicon tips that came with foam around the tube but they were narrow. 

I’m a fan of wide core.. I think the UE TF10 silicon tips which I already have one pair of might be delivering the same signature as they are also very wide.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 12, 2018)

jant71 said:


> If you blew all your money on 11/11 you can't buy this... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=50396f658127456f9cd5699f437e71fe
> Heard this model beats up the DM6.


Or you might just get a whole bag full of cheap iems.

On the other hand, I was super hardcore this year and didn't buy anything on 11.11. AE might revoke my platinum membership soon. Btw, joybuy had some very good deals too like sony zx300 for sub-$300, ak70 for 250 and such.

edit: Turns out I'm not so hardcore


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 12, 2018)

Apputty said:


> @Dsnuts you did it again.
> Placed an order. I have overspent as well.
> Have to unsubscribe from this thread now.



Oh wow your a pioneer. First to get one of these. Looking forward to your take on them. I didn't check but did they have a discount for them yesterday?


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> If you blew all your money on 11/11 you can't buy this... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=50396f658127456f9cd5699f437e71fe
> Heard this model beats up the DM6.



I have to admit I am very curious about this. I am asking Jim for a clue on what this is.


----------



## aspire5550 (Nov 12, 2018)

jant71 said:


> If you blew all your money on 11/11 you can't buy this... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=50396f658127456f9cd5699f437e71fe
> Heard this model beats up the DM6.


Where did you hear that it beats the DM6? if i may ask?

Also, could it be a cayin or fiio dap?

6ba iem is per side or total?


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> I have to admit I am very curious about this. I am asking Jim for a clue on what this is.


Schiit, now, I'm super curious too.


----------



## Kitechaser

kova4a said:


> Schiit, now, I'm super curious too.


Curiosity killed the cat you know


----------



## superuser1

11.11:
I got the whizzer He-03 and a few cables. 

11.11 unrelated: Also got the universal NC5v2 from a previous owner.


----------



## kova4a

Kitechaser said:


> Curiosity killed the cat you know


Yeah, but there's nothing I can do about it - I'm a sucker for things like that. I used to get all those bags meelectronics used to sell, which kinda evolved in the massdrop bluebox, but this is even more exciting as you don't have a list with the possible items


----------



## Kitechaser

rendyG said:


> I am so hyped lol! Can´t wait to get mine
> Very informative DM6 review came out just now:
> https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/


I would really suggest an OCC copper cable pairing with this.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I totally did it. Jim said it was "super mysterious" and I couldn't help it. Should probably go back and edit out the part about being hardcore and not buying anything from the previous page.


----------



## Dsnuts

If I didn't spend $500 yesterday I would be all over this deal It seems to be a sweet item. Hope I get some clue from Jim.


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> If I didn't spend $500 yesterday I would be all over this deal It seems to be a sweet item. Hope I get some clue from Jim.


Well, there are 10 more bags left, so you still have time to join in.


----------



## archy121

Kitechaser said:


> ..if it fits your ears right, will make you the happiest little iem gremlin on the face of the planet.





When you say if it fits your ears right - is there an issue with their fittings ? 

Do they size up correct or they come up smaller/larger than expected ?


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 12, 2018)

archy121 said:


> When you say if it fits your ears right - is there an issue with their fittings ?
> 
> Do they size up correct or they come up smaller/larger than expected ?


No issue with the fit of the iem.
The stem is a little bit of an odd size and has little traction, so what I found out works best is an eartip that sits on it snug (is tight), but also has a bit of a wide bore. This being more of a reference tuning, you dont wanna constrict the treble with a narrow tip diameter.
A decored symbio w worked best for me, it really helps this iem sing. YMMV
But really any tip with a wide bore should work similarly.


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> So apparently when I bought the HQ12 just now. You have to activate the manufacturers coupon for that value first. Then add said item to your check out. During check out before you pay that coupon applies. That is how it works.
> 
> Aliexpress themselves gives a discount for certain amount of money you spend. That is applied before you check out automatically. That was my confusion. So it seems multiple coupons were added. Check out price was $380 with $10 aliexpress discount and then an additional $14 coupon from manufacturer when checking out. $4 bonus coupons for some odd reason was also applied. So it seems the more you spend the more they give you incentive. Which makes sense.
> 
> Ended up being $352. Deal!



@Dsnuts hey, how are you? ; - )

so I thought I will join you on this and pulled the trigger, somehow with coupons I ended up with 335$ and I even got 15$ back due using some promo aplication , so final price for me was 320$, not bad, not bad !

Now I need to wait and see how they will sound ✌️


----------



## archy121

Kitechaser said:


> No issue with the fit of the iem.
> The stem is a little bit of an odd size and has little traction, so what I found out works best is an eartip that sits on it snug (is tight), but also has a bit of a wide bore. This being more of a reference tuning, you dont wanna constrict the treble with a narrow tip diameter.
> A decored symbio w worked best for me, it really helps this iem sing. YMMV
> But really any tip with a wide bore should work similarly.



Great. Just one more thing. 
The cable that comes with DM6 is described as - 6N 8 core OCC. Is this not SPC and what you recommend ?


----------



## silverfishla

Kitechaser said:


> I would really suggest an OCC copper cable pairing with this.


I agree with this.  I like my all copper cable with the DM6.  I bought an even better one on 11.11 just for it.  @Kitechaser , which cable did you get with your DM6 originally?  I ordered mine with the "neutral" white cable.  The grey one in the review is supposed to be the "bass" cable.  I don't know if people know that you can choose which cable it comes with, but they should.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> I have to admit I am very curious about this. I am asking Jim for a clue on what this is.





aspire5550 said:


> Where did you hear that it beats the DM6? if i may ask?
> 
> Also, could it be a cayin or fiio dap?
> 
> 6ba iem is per side or total?





kova4a said:


> Schiit, now, I'm super curious too.



I would speculate it is some sort of new DT model being the color options are transparent and green. Otherwise I am just trolling. Though it may actually be a good price on some new DT higher model that is indeed better than the DM6. Nothing out of the realm of possibility there but I did nothing more than look at the page so I don't really know anything.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 12, 2018)

gugman said:


> @Dsnuts hey, how are you? ; - )
> 
> so I thought I will join you on this and pulled the trigger, somehow with coupons I ended up with 335$ and I even got 15$ back due using some promo aplication , so final price for me was 320$, not bad, not bad !
> 
> Now I need to wait and see how they will sound ✌️



Wow you got a better deal than me. Ended up with the green one. Red looks nice too. Price back up to $470 today.. Cant wait to try these. I got faith it will be a good one.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> Wow you got a better deal than me. Ended up with the green one. Red looks nice too. Price back up to $470 today.. Cant wait to try these. I got faith it will be a good one.



I jumped in on this late last night, wasn't going to but couldn't resist. I don't think I got as a good of a deal as either of you but the 11.11 price plus a coupon discount.


----------



## Dsnuts

A few of yous following my lead. I am gonna tell you guys if these are anywhere close to what my DZ12 sounds like. You are both in for a nice treat and a bang for money spent you will not forget.

Fingers crossed we will see these sooner than later. The wait begins.


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like Lucky bag is now gone. I am very curious to know what was in the bag for that much it has to be something substantial. I hope to get an answer from Jim.


----------



## jant71

He might as well tell you now unless another round will be up for sale.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 12, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> I agree with this.  I like my all copper cable with the DM6.  I bought an even better one on 11.11 just for it.  @Kitechaser , which cable did you get with your DM6 originally?  I ordered mine with the "neutral" white cable.  The grey one in the review is supposed to be the "bass" cable.  I don't know if people know that you can choose which cable it comes with, but they should.


I got the white SPC one. I have an ALO Audio 4.4mm OCC Copper cable for it.
Costs as much as the DM6. But it would do fine with much cheaper all copper cables too.
The company not to be named has a really good deal on ALIxpress for a  6n copper cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Something new on Penon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A new $100 contender. Dual dynamic Graphene and Titianium. Hate the cheap look to them though. Could give the IT01 some very stiff competition. 

*Debauche Bacchus* *Monroe Dual Dynamic Driver MMCX Detachable HiFi In-ear Earphone*

*Description*

Graphene and Titanium film Independent dual dynamic driver

Comfortable wear, delicate voice, retro design.

316L refined steel, piano paint.

Excellent industrial design

MMCX replaceable interface

*Delicate voice*

Warm and natural, mellow and classic listening, special frequency division, phase complement. Make two independent dynamic driver works together, with higher resolution, more sufficient density and more delicate human voice.

*Technological structure diagram*

Precision double - cavity design, small volume to accommodate two powerful drivers

Excellent wearing and quality sound

*10 mm graphene diaphragm driver*

Using graphene ultrathin features, reduced the low frequency harmonic resonant frequency, make the low frequency response is better, and the bass is strong and full

Graphene’s Ultra high rigidity extends the high frequency range, and has a bright, smooth treble.

*8 mm titanium film*

Titanium-plated increases the rigidity of the diaphragm and the high frequency response speed was significantly improved

It use for medium-high frequency’s compensation driver to make the human voice more delicate and better resolution

High frequency is smoother and more natural, and layers clear

*Materials and craft*

Piano painting technology makes shell.

The cavity Made of 316L refined steel, the cavity is precise and durable

*Wire change design*

use the MMCX interface , there is no restriction on change and upgrade cable, also increase the playability of match, to make sure the sound quality in control

*Earphone wearing*

Strictly follow ergonomic design, collect a large amount of ear canal data, repeatedly to adjust to fit the ear canal, also to make it small and comfort, enjoin the music with more freedom.

*Package design*

Vintage tape styling, high transmittance PMMA Acrylic surface, AL, sand blasting oxidation border, magnet design, high quality storage bag, sturdy and durable, easy to storage.

*Specification*

Sensitivity：99±3dB

Impedance：32Ω

Drive unit：10mm Graphene + 8mm Titanium film

Frequency response：18-22kHz

Maximum power：10mW

Shell material: 316L Stainless steel

Cable interface：MMCX

Plug : 3.5mm

*Package*

Monroe earphone

3.5mm to 6.5mm Adpater

3 pairs of silicone eartips

1 pair of foam eartips


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol!


----------



## phthora

Dsnuts said:


>




Hey, didn't they film Saved By the Bell inside those?


----------



## Dsnuts

I dont get the design on those at all. I like the drivers they are using but that design. Going for a retro look perhaps. But on an earphone shell?


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## dweaver

You gotta stop for the love of... gotta stop LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Got fond memories of my Shock Wave headphones and cassette player from Panasonic I bought in Korea. Thing was a bass playing jessie. I think I still have them somewhere in my house. Regardless of design I am actually curious to find out how those sound. I hope Penon gives out some review samples to the regulars that get freebees from them so we can find out if they sound good.


----------



## dweaver

LOL, I had a Panasonic Walkman type player when I was a teenager. My earphones were a bit more on the basic side though.


----------



## Bartig

Dsnuts said:


> Something new on Penon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an intriguing look! Great way to manifest yourself as a new brand. Original straight out of the box.


----------



## rockingthearies

Would the copper cable with my ibassp it01 pairs well with the DM6 too?


----------



## Lurk650

Had a $15 off coupon for Advanced Sound so I ordered their new ceramic earphone, the "Elise". Should be delivered by the end of the week. Will post impressions


----------



## CoFire

Where's the best place to pick up some Symbio W tips? I see ebay has a multi size set of 3 pair for $15.


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> Where's the best place to pick up some Symbio W tips? I see ebay has a multi size set of 3 pair for $15.


AFAIK, only eBay. You can get all one size if you want. Just message them. Id go with Small or Medium, Large are really big unless you take out the foam (which is a nice mod in general). They ship from Hungary so take a couple weeks to deliver.


----------



## Kitechaser

CoFire said:


> Where's the best place to pick up some Symbio W tips? I see ebay has a multi size set of 3 pair for $15.


Ebay or directly from their website.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> Oh wow your a pioneer. First to get one of these. Looking forward to your take on them. I didn't check but did they have a discount for them yesterday?


Just asked the seller for a discount and used some of 11-11 coupons.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> I dont get the design on those at all. I like the drivers they are using but that design. Going for a retro look perhaps. But on an earphone shell?



i kinda like it


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> I dont get the design on those at all. I like the drivers they are using but that design. Going for a retro look perhaps. But on an earphone shell?


Reminds me of that Sega game. 
JET SET RADIO!!!!!


----------



## kova4a

Dsnuts said:


> I dont get the design on those at all. I like the drivers they are using but that design. Going for a retro look perhaps. But on an earphone shell?


I saw these yesterday few minutes after I bought that mystery bag and honestly needed some willpower to stop myself. I for one really dig this old school vibe. The case looks kinda cool too


----------



## ZenoJin




----------



## facethemusic88

ZenoJin said:


>



From MD?


----------



## raykoh5

ZenoJin said:


>


Interesting to see two pairs of BGVP armatures. Is the DM6 supposed to have one knowles 30017 BA unit?


----------



## facethemusic88

raykoh5 said:


> Interesting to see two pairs of BGVP armatures. Is the DM6 supposed to have one knowles 30017 BA unit?


 I think so.


----------



## raykoh5

facethemusic88 said:


> I think so.


I don’t see it... 
Owners of DM6, is there a knowles 30017 in the DM6?


----------



## darkwing

raykoh5 said:


> I don’t see it...
> Owners of DM6, is there a knowles 30017 in the DM6?



how would i check for it?


----------



## raykoh5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like this I guess. With the bar code?

I assume, it’s taken from the internet... :s

Hope it’s reliable

Ah

Here’s a link

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32819498238.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail


----------



## raykoh5 (Nov 13, 2018)

How do I post a picture...


----------



## superuser1

raykoh5 said:


> How do I post a picture...


----------



## raykoh5

Thanks.

Will try that


----------



## crabdog

raykoh5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will try that


You can just drag and drop if you're on a PC.


----------



## raykoh5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you. I will repost.

Owners of BGVP DM6, do you see a knowles 30017 in your DM6 or is it a pair of BGVP composite armatures?

This is what 30017 looks like.

Bgvp armature has a circle with 3 lines on it


----------



## mathi8vadhanan (Nov 13, 2018)

---Never Mind--


----------



## raykoh5

raykoh5 said:


> Thank you. I will repost.
> 
> Owners of BGVP DM6, do you see a knowles 30017 in your DM6 or is it a pair of BGVP composite armatures?
> 
> ...



Mine doesn’t. Make of that what you will. 

I’m a bit bummed out wondering if it would be better with the 30017. And feel a bit cheated.


----------



## raykoh5

mathi8vadhanan said:


> ---Never Mind--



Keep your post please


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ZenoJin said:


>





raykoh5 said:


> Keep your post please



From left to right: the middle one looked like knowles. But, that's clearly also custom BGVP drivers.


----------



## raykoh5

mathi8vadhanan said:


> From left to right: the middle one looked like knowles. But, that's clearly also custom BGVP drivers.


Thanks.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

No mention of 30017 from their taoboao listing.


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 13, 2018)

What! And all this while I thought it was all about the sound.


----------



## raykoh5 (Nov 13, 2018)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> No mention of 30017 from their taoboao listing.


How about Penon? Or Ali?

By the way, it sounds good. 

Like a better re600s


----------



## duaned

Whats the bass extension like on the DM6?


----------



## Redcarmoose

rendyG said:


> I am so hyped lol! Can´t wait to get mine
> Very informative DM6 review came out just now:
> https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/



I liked them so much I walked across the street and purchased a second pair. Strangely both have the copper cable, but one has a straight plug and the other an angled plug.


----------



## raykoh5 (Nov 13, 2018)

duaned said:


> Whats the bass extension like on the DM6?


Linear

But more extended than re600s

Reminds me of my lcd2.2s

Lcd2 is obviously more textured and nuanced

Good bass but does not force itself onto my favourite songs which is Mainly slow rock.  Percussions sounds like it has enough to drive the rhythm with authority. But I use Samsung tips thaty seemingly accentuate bass.

I didn’t try with the stock tips. They were too hard at the tip of the eartip

I don’t listen to much EDM.

So for what it’s worth, hope these impressions are useful...


----------



## archy121

Redcarmoose said:


> I liked them so much I walked across the street and purchased a second pair. Strangely both have the copper cable, but one has a straight plug and the other an angled plug.



Share your impressions with us we can understand why you  like them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Share your impressions with us we can understand why you  like them.



Well I’m only listening to them now out of an iPod Touch 6th gen, as I don’t travel with my gear, I’m in Thailand now. But I have learned to use the Touch to demo gear, kind of knowing the shortcomings and how stuff will sound later on with my Sony DAPs. Basicly everything just gets a little better. So at that time, with my DAPs and after 1-200 hours of burn-in I will feel better about describing the sound. But I purchased a back-up pair because I just kinda know these are going to scale. In fact before my purchase I had no idea about this thread, I heard about 10 Chi-Fi IEMs I was curious about and the DM6 was the best. The Secret Garden was OK, as was The Queen and King Pro by TFZ. The new Fii0
Flagship was OK but didn't sound as good or fit as well.

But so far they are just a slight V shape, with a maybe almost perfect treble roll-off; at least for me anyway. They walk that fine line of just enough treble and just enough roll off. Plus every once in a while there will be a polite extra treble display outside of the soundstage which is nice. Just refined with everything sounding normal, yet a little more clear and a little more exciting. I find the midrange just right, though all I have with me is 320kbps EDM, for whatever that’s worth. The bass is enough as I would ever want, plus I can’t distinguish it from DD bass, like I can with regular pure BA arrangements. For me these have nice refinement which I never would have  thought I’d hear at this price? In fact after my first interest in Chi-Fi, I always thought most KZs had some small thing missing, something was left out of the signature. But the DM6 changes things; it’s the first Chi-Fi IEM that does it all correct, effortlessly. IMO


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Something new on Penon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1298#post-14582926

found this on taobao last week, 100 bux or so there, 109 on penon is a really good deal. Really dig the retro-look and only one product on their page, so I'm assuming its a debut for a brand. Might be a good deal to test the waters

I'd be interested if not for the fact I'm all out due to 11.11, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe this is the first time we are seeing a combination of titanium and graphene used for a dual dynamic. They are interesting. Will see if some of the Penon reviewers get a hold of them.

So I brought my EZAudio D4 to work with me. Threw them on my Sony ZX300 and gave them to my friend at work to audition. I asked him how much he thought they D4s cost. He said $100?

The look on his face when I told him $10. Lol.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 13, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> ..all I have with me is 320kbps EDM, for whatever that’s worth. The bass is enough as I would ever want, plus I can’t distinguish it from DD bass, like I can with regular pure BA arrangements. For me these have nice refinement which I never would have  thought I’d hear at this price?  ..



Thanks for sharing and its been particular useful to me.
Like you I'm often out myself listening to 320k EDM/Trance using just my iPhone or old Sony Walkman. Your experience so far sounds very promising especially with your comment on the Bass side of things. Having a BA instead of DD was a little concerning but you have managed to put those concerns to rest.

I'm in for a long wait as I ordered from AliExpress. Really hoping I get it before Christmas.
I get the impression the DM6 are readily available in Thailand or you rushed to Internet cafe to place another order ? Good prices ?

Look forward to reading more impressions from you.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Redcarmoose said:


> Well I’m only listening to them now out of an iPod Touch 6th gen, as I don’t travel with my gear, I’m in Thailand now. But I have learned to use the Touch to demo gear, kind of knowing the shortcomings and how stuff will sound later on with my Sony DAPs. Basicly everything just gets a little better. So at that time, with my DAPs and after 1-200 hours of burn-in I will feel better about describing the sound. But I purchased a back-up pair because I just kinda know these are going to scale. In fact before my purchase I had no idea about this thread, I heard about 10 Chi-Fi IEMs I was curious about and the DM6 was the best. The Secret Garden was OK, as was The Queen and King Pro by TFZ. The new Fii0
> Flagship was OK but didn't sound as good or fit as well.
> 
> But so far they are just a slight V shape, with a maybe almost perfect treble roll-off; at least for me anyway. They walk that fine line of just enough treble and just enough roll off. Plus every once in a while there will be a polite extra treble display outside of the soundstage which is nice. Just refined with everything sounding normal, yet a little more clear and a little more exciting. I find the midrange just right, though all I have with me is 320kbps EDM, for whatever that’s worth. The bass is enough as I would ever want, plus I can’t distinguish it from DD bass, like I can with regular pure BA arrangements. For me these have nice refinement which I never would have  thought I’d hear at this price? In fact after my first interest in Chi-Fi, I always thought most KZs had some small thing missing, something was left out of the signature. But the DM6 changes things; it’s the first Chi-Fi IEM that does it all correct, effortlessly. IMO


That's the only issue I have with the dm6 right now that some people say the mids are slightly recessed. I have the os v3 which has slightly recessed vocals aswell but I need something has good vocals which is not recessed.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 13, 2018)

A bit late to the party but these arrived today:


 



The last couple of days I've been listening to the unmentionable 6ba and the Rhythmos Super SD7 and the Pro 4 definitely has less bass impact than both of those. Vocals are great and more forward than on the SD7 but. Initial impressions (from the ES100) is mid-centric with great vocal reproduction and overall a very good offering for their price. They're pretty relaxed and natural sounding in their signature and I don't think anyone would find them fatiguing but they're not for bassheads. Should be interesting to compare them with the B400 when I get some more time with them.

I also got these but haven't had a chance to listen to them yet:


----------



## papa_mia

What does "high sensitivity treble" in the ZSN sound descripsion mean anyway?
Does it get offended when you say it lacks sparkle?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Lurk650 said:


> Had a $15 off coupon for Advanced Sound so I ordered their new ceramic earphone, the "Elise". Should be delivered by the end of the week. Will post impressions


just heard back from Advanced that they have no reviews on the Elise yet.  hope you can do one Lurk650!


----------



## Malfunkt

@Redcarmoose thanks for the early impressions.. You have a XBA-Z5? How do you think they would compare? 

I’ve been eying getting an XBA-Z5 after I lost my A3. I have an Etymotic ER4SR on the way so I’m probably good for neutral.


----------



## Lurk650

drbluenewmexico said:


> just heard back from Advanced that they have no reviews on the Elise yet.  hope you can do one Lurk650!


Definitely will post my OOTB impressions and follow up with impressions after a few days. I haven't done a full fledged review in a while, maybe I'll do one. I wrote a small review on the Adv site the M5-1D (only one who did). Maybe I'll do a full review on here for those as well. 

Adv's reward system is great. Buy stuff, get discounts on future products. I got the M3 BT cable for $15 off, making it $45 shipped. It sounds really great and is well built but unfortunately the 2 pin doesn't stay attached to my RX8, unsure why as they are both .78. Oh well. Considering returning it or maybe just keep it for the 1D if I want to run those fully BT. Or maybe I'll superglue the cable to the RX8 and make them perma-BT!  I used another $15 coupon for the Elise and still have a 25% coupon for a later purchase (M5-5D is very tempting).


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Lurk650 said:


> Definitely will post my OOTB impressions and follow up with impressions after a few days. I haven't done a full fledged review in a while, maybe I'll do one. I wrote a small review on the Adv site the M5-1D (only one who did). Maybe I'll do a full review on here for those as well.
> 
> Adv's reward system is great. Buy stuff, get discounts on future products. I got the M3 BT cable for $15 off, making it $45 shipped. It sounds really great and is well built but unfortunately the 2 pin doesn't stay attached to my RX8, unsure why as they are both .78. Oh well. Considering returning it or maybe just keep it for the 1D if I want to run those fully BT. Or maybe I'll superglue the cable to the RX8 and make them perma-BT!  I used another $15 coupon for the Elise and still have a 25% coupon for a later purchase (M5-5D is very tempting).



I got the Superbass D3 and it is fantastic!  rivals  my Aurisonics 2.0 in bass impact, but still has decent mids and treble. i just burned in my Oriolous MK2, which are TOTL level performers
at midfi price (through MusicTeck, talk to Andrew )  which through Ayre Acoustics powered Pono have TOTL level clarity and dynamics!! Looking forward to your impressions on the Elise.! those guys at Advanced seem to know what they are doing tuning iems.  i bet those M5-5D are spectacular, but no reviews on those yet either. of course my mystery bag iems are coming from AE in about a month or so, so we can find out if a ten dollar iem grab bag iem is the Hail Mary!!!!! DSnuts will be proud!
cheers!


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 13, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> the first time we are seeing a combination of titanium and graphene used for a dual dynamic



1MORE have been doing it too.
https://usa.1more.com/products/1more-stylish-dual-dynamic-in-ear-headphones


----------



## Bartig

eggnogg said:


> 1MORE have been doing it too.
> https://usa.1more.com/products/1more-stylish-dual-dynamic-in-ear-headphones


Wow, apparently the setup goes hand in hand with... uh, special designs.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Wow, apparently the setup goes hand in hand with... uh, special designs.



Too "special"  for me.  I wouldn't have any of them even if they were $10.


----------



## ncristia

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's the only issue I have with the dm6 right now that some people say the mids are slightly recessed. I have the os v3 which has slightly recessed vocals aswell but I need something has good vocals which is not recessed.


Oriolus Finschi great midrange great vocals, solid top to bottom.


----------



## paulindss

peter123 said:


> A bit late to the party but these arrived today:
> 
> 
> The last couple of days I've been listening to the unmentionable 6ba and the Rhythmos Super SD7 and the Pro 4 definitely has less bass impact than both of those. Vocals are great and more forward than on the SD7 but. Initial impressions (from the ES100) is mid-centric with great vocal reproduction and overall a very good offering for their price. They're pretty relaxed and natural sounding in their signature and I don't think anyone would find them fatiguing but they're not for bassheads. Should be interesting to compare them with the B400 when I get some more time with them.
> ...



I eager to see a comparison with b400.


----------



## Nabillion_786

ncristia said:


> Oriolus Finschi great midrange great vocals, solid top to bottom.


Do you know how the vocals are like compared to the dm6?

@crabdog  I believe you have tried both the finschi and the os v3. Do you feel the vocals are more better and forward compared to the os v3?


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you know how the vocals are like compared to the dm6?
> 
> @crabdog  I believe you have tried both the finschi and the os v3. Do you feel the vocals are more better and forward compared to the os v3?


I only listened to the Finschi for 10 minutes and that was over a month ago so honestly, I don't even remember. All I know is that I walked out of there knowing that I liked what I had heard.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got these in my ears as I am typing. Geeze man. They sound stupendous. Just simply stupendous!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 14, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Thanks for sharing and its been particular useful to me.
> Like you I'm often out myself listening to 320k EDM/Trance using just my iPhone or old Sony Walkman. Your experience so far sounds very promising especially with your comment on the Bass side of things. Having a BA instead of DD was a little concerning but you have managed to put those concerns to rest.
> 
> I'm in for a long wait as I ordered from AliExpress. Really hoping I get it before Christmas.
> ...





Nabillion_786 said:


> That's the only issue I have with the dm6 right now that some people say the mids are slightly recessed. I have the os v3 which has slightly recessed vocals aswell but I need something has good vocals which is not recessed.





Malfunkt said:


> @Redcarmoose thanks for the early impressions.. You have a XBA-Z5? How do you think they would compare?
> 
> I’ve been eying getting an XBA-Z5 after I lost my A3. I have an Etymotic ER4SR on the way so I’m probably good for neutral.



Just arrived home and put them through the paces with the Sony 1A and 1Z. I’m going 4.4mm balanced with the Mee audio multi plug adapter cable.

I was slighly worried, maybe a 1 in 10 chance they wouldn’t scale but they do. They scale wonderfully in most areas, which would include bass definition, soundstage and treble smoothness.

The elephant in the room is the midrange and vocals, and please remember here, I’m not a total midrange fanatic. Due to the intensity of treble and bass in EDM, midrange isn’t always a requirement for success. But like the Sony ZR1 full size headphone............midrange seems the easiest slight deficiency to work with.........but.........that could be just me?

So with the Apple Touch 6th generation the midrange factors were harder to identify. Also mind you these IEMs have maybe 4 hours of burn in at this time. My other pair has more hours but I’m not changing cables with it yet, so no critical listening with the Sony DAPs.

Going balanced with the Mee cable 4.4mm is better with the lesser cost 1A at this point. The 1Z naturally out of the box has a forward treble and boosted bass. I’m using FW 3.0 with the 1Z and FW 2.0 with the 1A. I’ve gone and listened to my test tracks which I will list below and feel the 1A simply creates a better balance. Though this is absolutely one of the best values I have ever come across in audio, it’ probibly 80-90% perfect.

Could I sell all my headphones and IEMs and walk away using only the
DM6????................I probibly (almost) could, as it’s that good. Still other IEMs and headphones are going to offer a more complex and harmonically rich (and forward) midrange. I think it’s one of those things where I’m pretty sure I can get around the midrange issue as it’s really only there in a small area of the midrange and not a giant midrange issue like what had to be fixed with the Sony Z7 full-size headphone. It is where the vocals sit but it’s not that bad. And.............I’m pretty sensitive to what I think sounds like hollow or scooped out midrange. In fact the IEM does so much right at so many charming levels that it’s easy to overlook and simply forget about. But remember I like the pulled midrange signature, and always have. This issue is so small that I see it being addressed somewhat with cable build and metal property change outs.........I think cables could go a little way toward improving the mids. Still there is always maybe going to be that area where the midrange is not as rich and robust as other IEMs.

I have heard a bunch of IEMs but have only spent a ton of time with what I own. In comparison to the Z5, the Z5 bass is slighly smoother still the DM6 has amazing bass in pretty much every way. The bass is detailed, goes low, in fact .............and has a charming location of all it’s own in the soundstage. It’s this definition which comes from musical information being set apart from other elements which makes this IEM so magical. The fact that the soundstage is special. Also it’s pretty forgiving of bad files or bad recording. It makes everything sound good. I hate to say this so soon, but this IEM may be just as well rounded as the Z5, but slighly in it’s own way. I can’t easily recommend the Z5, as after you get them you will need a different cable as the one they come with flops around, also the DM6 is way..way more comfortable. It’s hard for me to ever compare the Z5 sound as I love it so, it’s like an IEM wife, or some strange thing.

There is no harsh treble in any way, so again from my last post the treble is just right, being detailed but rolled-off correctly. This is not a treble head IEM, but a slight V enhancement which makes most music fun and come to life. As a value it’s probable to compete with $500-$800 IEMs, that is if you can deal with the slight lack of complexity in the small area of the midrange. I can’t believe how much I like it.

So from my last post only using an IPod, I can now hear the slight issue with the midrange, still it is not a big negative with me. It’s one of those things I became used to with the Z1R and the Z7. Nice 24bit files sound as you would want, 44.1/16 bit is fantastic, MP3 320kbps are totally enjoyable. But I would recommend a good source, as they are revealing enough to show you your source quality. Better source, better quality.


Disclaimer:
These only have a couple hours on them, and I’ve just purchased these IEMs, still I can’t figure anything will change except better sound after burn-in?

Test Music:
Hans Zimmer
The Dark Knight Rises OST 192/24


Zen (Matter Remix) GuyRo & Chris Sterio 44.1/16


Ghost Prequelle “Rats” 44.1/24


Enya The Romantic Years 44.1/16


Ayreon The Source 44.1/16


----------



## Aevum

I have a question, I ordered the DM6 off Aliexpress and got a message from the seller that the DM6 are custom made and they need me to extend the processing time by 7-10 days.

Is this true or are they yanking my chain ?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 14, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Thanks for sharing and its been particular useful to me.
> Like you I'm often out myself listening to 320k EDM/Trance using just my iPhone or old Sony Walkman. Your experience so far sounds very promising especially with your comment on the Bass side of things. Having a BA instead of DD was a little concerning but you have managed to put those concerns to rest.
> 
> I'm in for a long wait as I ordered from AliExpress. Really hoping I get it before Christmas.
> ...



In Bangkok Thailand there is a giant mall called Terminal 21. On the 3rd floor “the Istanbul” floor, I think? There is a shop called “Lady Gadget”. I payed $199 USD. She has two pair left, translucent blue, and opaque black. Just call her, she speaks English, have her DHL you a pair? 

She has every KZ......every TFZ, the FiiO H5? Whatever the new FiiO flagship is? She has that and a ton of others all under $500.

I was staying across the street from Terminal 21. That’s all I know. I don’t know IEM stores in Thailand, I normally purchase in Singapore.


----------



## darkwing

Aevum said:


> I have a question, I ordered the DM6 off Aliexpress and got a message from the seller that the DM6 are custom made and they need me to extend the processing time by 7-10 days.
> 
> Is this true or are they yanking my chain ?



what color did you choose? i went for a clear and an emerald and the emerald one, they had to make for a week, it's true


----------



## silverfishla

Redcarmoose said:


> Just arrived home and put them through the paces with the Sony 1A and 1Z. I’m going 4.4mm balanced with the Mee audio multi plug adapter cable.
> 
> I was slighly worried, maybe a 1 in 10 chance they wouldn’t scale but they do. They scale wonderfully in most areas, which would include bass definition, soundstage and treble smoothness.
> 
> ...


I have the Z5 and the DM6 too.  No worries if you like the Z5 better.  I do.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 14, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> I have the Z5 and the DM6 too.  No worries if you like the Z5 better.  I do.



Well, I don’t know? The DM6 fits better. And........I just wrote what my first impressions are. As we know there is the new toy hype. So far so good with the DM6, they scale well........but yes, the Z5 sounds expensive has way smoother bass, is a certified winner doing all genres and can scale to higher and higher places with the right gear. I have only had the DM6 for a couple days. Still without a doubt the DM6 sounds way better single ended from an iPod. The  Z5 is high maintenance needing juice to start to wake. That’s the thing.......the Z5 is nothing special from a phone but the DM6 is nice.

The real hype here probably comes from the simple fact of the $199 sounding the way it does; that’s a new thing in itself. IMO


----------



## totte (Nov 14, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> In Bangkok Thailand there is a giant mall called Terminal 21. On the 3rd floor “the Istanbul” floor, I think? There is a shop called “Lady Gadget”. I payed $199 USD. She has two pair left, translucent blue, and opaque black. Just call her, she speaks English, have her DHL you a pair?
> 
> She has every KZ......every TFZ, the FiiO H5? Whatever the new FiiO flagship is? She has that and a ton of others all under $500.
> 
> I was staying across the street from Terminal 21. That’s all I know. I don’t know IEM stores in Thailand, I normally purchase in Singapore.



I think the store is called Indy gadget right? There are a few other headphone stores in Bangkok that I know of. Bkkaudio at phayathai plaza, munkonggadget at siam paragon, soundproofbros at MBK, jaben at fortune town, zoundaholic at centralplaza rama 9 and 64audio close to wongwian yai bts.

All have varied amounts of brands of iems and headphones and most are very happy to let you try them out. I have to say especially the guys at Bkkaudio are very nice and hospitable. They have alot of demo versions of ciems and is a great place to visit. So does soundproofbros but bkkaudio really makes you feel welcomed.

Im sure there are other headphone stores in Bangkok but with the ones listed above you can really cover alot of brands that you might be interested in. You can without a problem demo ve8, u18t, flamenco, samba, phantom, legend x, uerr, or whatever iem you might be interested in the span of a day.


----------



## Redcarmoose

totte said:


> I think the store is called Indy gadget right? There are a few other headphone stores in Bangkok that I know of. Bkkaudio at phayathai plaza, munkonggadget at siam paragon, soundproofbros at MBK, jaben at fortune town, zoundaholic at centralplaza rama 9 and 64audio close to wongwian yai bts.
> 
> All have varied amounts of brands of iems and headphones and most are very happy to let you try them out. I have to say especially the guys at Bkkaudio are very nice and hospitable. They have alot of demo versions of ciems and is a great place to visit. So does soundproofbros but bkkaudio really makes you feel welcomed.
> 
> Im sure there are other headphone stores in Bangkok but with the ones listed above you can really cover alot of brands that you might be interested in. You can without a problem demo ve8, u18t, flamenco, samba, phantom, legend x, uerr, or whatever iem you might be interested in the span of a day.



Oh, that’s the name? Indy Gadget. There may be a bunch of stores there. Actually I went with my Wife, which means I let her shop. Lol

I’ve heard a big number of the listed IEMs, though not the Legend X. Samba or Flamenco, would not interest me. I’m only curious about two IEMs at this time, the IER-Z1R and that one you never ever read about Sole’.........Solar? Oh ya Solaris. Lol 

But that’s cool, I’m actually saving for maybe one more IEM this year.


----------



## crabdog

totte said:


> I think the store is called Indy gadget right? There are a few other headphone stores in Bangkok that I know of. Bkkaudio at phayathai plaza, munkonggadget at siam paragon, soundproofbros at MBK, jaben at fortune town, zoundaholic at centralplaza rama 9 and 64audio close to wongwian yai bts.
> 
> All have varied amounts of brands of iems and headphones and most are very happy to let you try them out. I have to say especially the guys at Bkkaudio are very nice and hospitable. They have alot of demo versions of ciems and is a great place to visit. So does soundproofbros but bkkaudio really makes you feel welcomed.
> 
> Im sure there are other headphone stores in Bangkok but with the ones listed above you can really cover alot of brands that you might be interested in. You can without a problem demo ve8, u18t, flamenco, samba, phantom, legend x, uerr, or whatever iem you might be interested in the span of a day.


+1 for BKK audio, those guys rock!


----------



## Redcarmoose

crabdog said:


> +1 for BKK audio, those guys rock!



I miss the food already. The food was amazing!


----------



## geagle

Aevum said:


> I have a question, I ordered the DM6 off Aliexpress and got a message from the seller that the DM6 are custom made and they need me to extend the processing time by 7-10 days.
> 
> Is this true or are they yanking my chain ?



I think that it all depends on what they have in stock when they actually process your order- the shop I ordered it from did not have the color I wanted, and offered me another color that they did have in stock, or to wait until the factory manufactured the color I originally wanted. I did not like the one they offered, and countered with another choice (also saying that I would be fine with waiting for my original color). They did have my second choice in stock, and they shipped it. I don't think that any shop can actually stock all colors they offer as choices in enough quantities to satisfy possible spikes in demand for 11.11 (particularly if you ordered late, say, so if your order gets processed after others wiped out their stock), so tbh, it does not look all that unreasonable, to me


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Got these in my ears as I am typing. Geeze man. They sound stupendous. Just simply stupendous!


Congratulations bro , these stuff looks really beautiful , eagerly waiting for your impressions specially how they hold their position against Andromeda S ,


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Got these in my ears as I am typing. Geeze man. They sound stupendous. Just simply stupendous!



Good then you don't need your Andromeda S anymore. I'll buy them off ya. I'll give ya...


----------



## Nabillion_786

Redcarmoose said:


> Just arrived home and put them through the paces with the Sony 1A and 1Z. I’m going 4.4mm balanced with the Mee audio multi plug adapter cable.
> 
> I was slighly worried, maybe a 1 in 10 chance they wouldn’t scale but they do. They scale wonderfully in most areas, which would include bass definition, soundstage and treble smoothness.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was very informative. So If I understood correctly your saying it is very mildly recessed which can become more neutral with cables? Can you recommend a very cheap cable I good pair with this on my phone to bring that midrange more forward?


----------



## silverfishla

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, I don’t know? The DM6 fits better. And........I just wrote what my first impressions are. As we know there is the new toy hype. So far so good with the DM6, they scale well........but yes, the Z5 sounds expensive has way smoother bass, is a certified winner doing all genres and can scale to higher and higher places with the right gear. I have only had the DM6 for a couple days. Still without a doubt the DM6 sounds way better single ended from an iPod. The  Z5 is high maintenance needing juice to start to wake. That’s the thing.......the Z5 is nothing special from a phone but the DM6 is nice.
> 
> The real hype here probably comes from the simple fact of the $199 sounding the way it does; that’s a new thing in itself. IMO


Everything that you've said in this post is truth and fact!  Agree 100%.


----------



## Malfunkt

silverfishla said:


> I have the Z5 and the DM6 too.  No worries if you like the Z5 better.  I do.



@Redcarmoose and @silverfishla, I’m taking both have quite different signatures? I’ve owned the XBA-A3 and really enjoyed its forward bass presentation. I’ve heard the Z5 is less treble forward but similar in presentation. The DM6 has a flatter signature? 

Thanks for your impressions. Definitely sounds like DM6 has great value.


----------



## FastAndClean

DM6 review - https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/


----------



## darkwing

FastAndClean said:


> DM6 review - https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/



this review is spot on, including having to use an IEmatch for the Cayin n5ii


----------



## Zerohour88

FastAndClean said:


> DM6 review - https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/



pretty sure DM6 is named because its the 6th BGVP model in that particular series (there's DM2 to DM5, at least)


----------



## Bartig

FastAndClean said:


> DM6 review - https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/bgvp-dm6-review-2820/


Great review, love your writing!


----------



## FastAndClean

Bartig said:


> Great review, love your writing!


is not mine, i just post it here


----------



## Bartig

FastAndClean said:


> is not mine, i just post it here


Well, I love Riccardo's writing then.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 10, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks that was very informative. So If I understood correctly your saying it is very mildly recessed which can become more neutral with cables? Can you recommend a very cheap cable I good pair with this on my phone to bring that midrange more forward?



It’s noticeable how the vocal area is slightly pulled from the mix. Where people who are really concerned to use it with vocal music should take note. I really don’t even listen to vocal music so I don’t care. The mids too are slightly thin sounding; meaning they don’t have emphasis, but also don’t have harmonic richness. The mids are just slightly one-dimensional. IMO. And........ it’s hard to say this as everything else is just so great for the money. I used the Sony 1A DAP which is better at balancing to a midcentric signature, but the intrinsic IEM quality was still there with the DM6. The 1A is the best DAP I have with the DM6. Still I spent most of last night using the TA desk-top amp with them.

I am just guessing about a different cable working. I’ve now used it with the included grey/bass cable, though it seems there is an option for the white, more bright cable to be included. Strangely both my pairs came with different cable plugs and the grey cable. First pair had the bigger L shaped plug and the second pair had a straight plug, though there was no mention about the plug configuration on the box?

I’m always slightly sketchy about doing numerous MMCX cable changes as I think the plugs wear out. I don’t believe the sales pitch about the DM6 being able to perform 5000 cable switches before MMCX failure.

Also I would suggest people to just get them and listen, I’m hopping the signature will change slightly after burn in. This midrange character is there but maybe not as pulled-back and noticeable as other V shape IEMs.

 The Magaosi K5 (2.0 edition with improvements to cable quality) is another $199 IEM I picked up this weekend, and it has profound midrange emphasis, but unless the eartip seal is not totally correct with the Sony Hybrid Tips, the sound comes offf bass shy. The Magaosi V5 2.0 is a perfect example of maybe a mid-forward “vocal” IEM, but it doesn’t display the natural tone and correctness of the DM6. The Magaosi doesn’t have the largeness of sound stage or filled out presence of the DM6 in the end.IMO

It’s like the Magaosi K5 2.0 is all about the midrange, and the DM6 improves so many other areas of the signature, it leaves the Magaosi K5 2.0 in the dust.

https://music-sanctuary.com/products/han-sound-audio-zen-4-wire-occ-litz-copper-cable

At some point I will try a Han Sound Zen 4 wire with the DM6 and report back, but I need to get one, my Zen I own is two-pin not MMCX. It’s strange as the vocal area of the DM6 sound is slightly pulled in the mix; and will always be there, though at times it’s more noticeable and at times it’s not. It’s absolutely the best instrumental IEM you can get for $199 or less, though there will always be members which are looking for a strictly vocal IEM, which although being fairly well rounded, the DM6 is not 100% perfect due this slight midrange issue.



The Magaosi K5 2.0 is a strictly vocal IEM, but it’s nothing of the sonic value the DM6 is in the end.

Note:
I have found the Sony Hybrid Tips to be the best tips to use with the DM6.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s noticeable how the vocal area is slightly pulled from the mix. Where people who are really concerned to use it with vocal music should take note. I really don’t even listen to vocal music so I don’t care. The mids too are slightly thin sounding; meaning they don’t have emphasis, but also don’t have harmonic richness. The mids are just slightly one-dimensional. IMO. And........ it’s hard to say this as everything else is just so great for the money. I used the Sony 1A DAP which is better at balancing to a midcentric signature, but the intrinsic IEM quality was still there with the DM6. The 1A is the best DAP I have with the DM6. Still I spent most of last night using the TA desk-top amp with them.
> 
> I am just guessing about a different cable working. I’ve now used it with the included grey/bass cable, though it seems there is an option for the white, more bright cable to be included. Strangely both my pairs came with different cable plugs and the grey cable. First pair had the bigger L shaped plug and the second pair had a straight plug, though there was no mention about the plug configuration on the box?
> 
> ...


Thanks ever so much, this was a very detailed response. I guess I'll probably just cancel my dm6 order then because I am looking for clear, full and well done vocals that is not recessed with a good soundstage for movies. Most of the recent users have mentioned about this having slightly recessed midrange so I feel it will not be an upgrade over my os v3 now.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 14, 2018)

I have been very tempted to buy a pair of Fender Puresonic IEMs Jant likes but have always held off. So today I thought to look at the website of Long and Mcquade a national yet local music store here in Canada and they had the Fender FXA2 on sale for $139 CAD which is the lowest I have ever seen for that IEM. So figured it would be close to the Puresonic and allow me to play with cable options.

So here are my new bad boys,

Have to say I have been shy to buy anything Aurisonic since the Rockets because I was not that happy with that particular IEM. But this FXA2 has a great signature. Nice beefy bass, liquid mids, relaxed yet detailed treble. May not match up to the best chi fi stuff or have multi drivers but this one chill sounding single dynamic driver IEM. For $139 it's a pretty good deal and scratched my itch to try a Fender IEM for the past couple of years.

Jant, have you heard the FXA2? If so how does it compare to the Puresonic models? Looking at specs I suspect they share the same driver but it always hard to say for sure.

Sure like the look of the metallic blue color.


----------



## Nabillion_786

@jant71 could you please tell me more about the vocals and soundstage of your finschi? I have cancelled my dm6 order and am curious about these.


----------



## autosleeper

@Redcarmoose isn't wrong about the vocal recession on the DM6. I don't always notice it but was listening to Street Fighting Man (flac file from the recent mono reissue) and Jagger sounded seriously indistinct.


----------



## Dsnuts

Had to whip out the old NuForce NE700m and the EZAudio D4. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21167   Never realized just how colored the sound of the NuForce NE700 was. D4 wins in clarity and has better tighter bass end too actually has the better balanced sound vs the NE700m.  

Astounding for a $10 earphone. If any of you guys recently bought a pair during singles day. Your in for a surprise.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 14, 2018)

autosleeper said:


> @Redcarmoose isn't wrong about the vocal recession on the DM6. I don't always notice it but was listening to Street Fighting Man (flac file from the recent mono reissue) and Jagger sounded seriously indistinct.



Ya, the recession is maybe in a really small frequency band, and is noticed in vocals but a lot in other specific vocal personalities. It’s hard for me to recommend a vocal alternative IEM, as the genre is not my thing. Also I have addressed this issue with my Sony full-size headphones and found remedy with cables, but here, so far I’m lost.

Also we always have to remember folks always have different hearing and different signature demands; as well as different music. What is a close to perfect response character could always be found far from perfect for others.

I had no vocal MP3s in my IPod so I actually fell short noticing the issue earlier in the week. The transparency with the IPod along with the frequency response limitations further kept me from noticing.


Off the top of my head both my Nobel Encores do vocals right, and the $199 Magaosi K5(cable upgrade V2) do a pretty good job. But I have limited experience with the Magaosi at this point; so far they are pretty strange ducks.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> I have been very tempted to buy a pair of Fender Puresonic IEMs Jant likes but have always held off. So today I thought to look at the website of Long and Mcquade and national yet local music store here in Canada and they had the Fender FXA2 on sale for $139 CAD which is the lowest I have ever seen that IEM. So figured it would be close to the Puresonic and allow me to play with cable options.
> 
> So here is my new bad boys,
> 
> ...



They did use the driver but made the housing smaller and use a new cable. Have to be quite close though I haven't heard the FXA2.   




Nabillion_786 said:


> @jant71 could you please tell me more about the vocals and soundstage of your finschi? I have cancelled my dm6 order and am curious about these.



Finschi is a little tip picky. Stock isn't the best and perhaps they want tips that extend out more than the stock do. They are shallow fit and best to keep to that as some can get driver flex and trying to get the absolute best seal  shifts the balance to bass more than I would like. Not hard to learn to get along with and make them sing pretty well. Very easy to drive and have a large soundstage. Their sensitivity does well to pick up the stage from the recording so it can vary some  so usually nice and grand sounding but when the recording has it in there they can be huge sounding. Vocals are quite accurate and great for a dual hybrid, not that I have heard many, that they can be the star of the show. Some of the best intelligibility I have heard and likes to separate multiple vocals out quite a bit almost to the point of sounding off. In a good way but almost ruthless at times since maybe I am so used to hearing something blended together or a backup vocal being more of a challenge for equal attention it seems.

They are sensitive beasts the Finchi so device will change some subtle things so YMMV of course but If you work them a bit and figure them out(we all tweak with most of our earphone to find the potential any how or push to the signature a little here or there) they should reward with high quality vocals that are right up in the mix even if they have that strong bass foundation. Quite a few in the Oriolus Hybrid thread like them for having vocals more forward than other even more expensive models. Not mid-forward but not recessed and quite capable with clarity, transparency, detail, and up with the most natural since my big AKG days.


----------



## Nabillion_786

jant71 said:


> They did use the driver but made the housing smaller and use a new cable. Have to be quite close though I haven't heard the FXA2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man this was really helpful! I think I'll just give these a shot because of the good reviews, especially the vocals. I also need bigger then average stage to make it good for movies but I guess I'll find out eventually. Some reviewers state they are not very wide but I hope it has enough to feel spacious.


----------



## Lurk650

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks man this was really helpful! I think I'll just give these a shot because of the good reviews, especially the vocals. I also need bigger then average stage to make it good for movies but I guess I'll find out eventually. Some reviewers state they are not very wide but I hope it has enough to feel spacious.



I would say the M5-1D but they are $400


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 15, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> Ya, the recession is maybe in a really small frequency band, and is noticed in vocals but a lot in other specific vocal personalities. It’s hard for me to recommend a vocal alternative IEM, as the genre is not my thing. Also I have addressed this issue with my Sony full-size headphones and found remedy with cables, but here, so far I’m lost.
> 
> Also we always have to remember folks always have different hearing and different signature demands; as well as different music. What is a close to perfect response character could always be found far from perfect for others.
> 
> ...


You have to be careful when you hear vocal recession as it could be the track itself, you'd need a reference to verify (or several other phones to get a relative idea).

Same goes for sound stage, etc..  There's quite a bit of the perception that depends on the recording quality.

I had tracks that would throw-off perception of the response due to it's mastering quality.  There are various mastering qualities out there.


----------



## archy121

Redcarmoose said:


> Ya, the recession is maybe in a really small frequency band, and is noticed in vocals but a lot in other specific vocal personalities. It’s hard for me to recommend a vocal alternative IEM, as the genre is not my thing. Also I have addressed this issue with my Sony full-size headphones and found remedy with cables, but here, so far I’m lost.
> .



How well does DM6 respond to equ across the frequency ? 
Is it possible to bring Mids forward for those that might want to ? 

Some have mentioned on here that a pure copper cable as opposed to the supplied SPC can address the mids for those that find them slightly recessed. 

I’m personally looking for a budget all copper cable recommendation that someone has actually tested with DM6.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 15, 2018)

archy121 said:


> How well does DM6 respond to equ across the frequency ?
> Is it possible to bring Mids forward for those that might want to ?
> 
> Some have mentioned on here that a pure copper cable as opposed to the supplied SPC can address the mids for those that find them slightly recessed.
> ...



Good question, I hope to try a nice cable with them and see if the upper mids will open up a tad. I typically don’t EQ much, though I do EQ the Noble Encore at times. I’m not really an EQ person.

Hoping to maybe get this also, as it’s reported to enhance midrange.
https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MUC-M12SB1-SONY-Headphone-cable/dp/B01M3TK66F


----------



## The Pix

archy121 said:


> How well does DM6 respond to equ across the frequency ?
> Is it possible to bring Mids forward for those that might want to ?
> 
> Some have mentioned on here that a pure copper cable as opposed to the supplied SPC can address the mids for those that find them slightly recessed.
> ...



This is the cable I ordered on 11.11 for my DM6, I'll be waiting a while for them all to arrive though.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 15, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> Good question, I hope to try a nice cable with them and see if the upper mids will open up a tad.
> 
> Hoping to maybe get this also, as it’s reported to enhance midrange.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MUC-M12SB1-SONY-Headphone-cable/dp/B01M3TK66F



Have you also tried different tips - particularly wide bore ones ?

From my experience the hybrid Sony tips with their narrow bore were never great on mid and low end. They tended to make the sound too clinical to my ears. 

One of my favourite wide tips are the classic TF10 ones. Coincidentally the Symbio W tips that some are raving about also happen to resemble the TF10 tips minus the foam packing.


----------



## ncristia

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks man this was really helpful! I think I'll just give these a shot because of the good reviews, especially the vocals. I also need bigger then average stage to make it good for movies but I guess I'll find out eventually. Some reviewers state they are not very wide but I hope it has enough to feel spacious.


I found great success with Mandarine wide bore hollowed out tips and pure silver wire out of balanced Sony 300zx. I listen to a lot of live stuff and they can get very wide but keep the instruments where they belong. I'm using a Norne Therium silver balanced cable and the vocals are very clear, highs are sparkly and crisp and non fatiguing. Bass is fast and deep when called for. I don't miss the more expensive stuff in the $500-1100 range, maybe it's me but I really think these are special. The bore has two separate pipes and not that usual silver grate on most of the under a couple hundred bucks IEM's.


----------



## eclein

I’ve read peoples thoughts on the V80 and alot mention the highs being out of wack somehow well the set I received today has excellent high end, no sibilance just smooth top to bottom and they go very low and with great control. I’m listening to these all day and cannot find anything at all to bring up as a negative. Is it possible I’ve gotten some from a new batch thats been adjusted maybe or am I just lucky. I know about the soldering mistakes they seem to continually make, maybe mine were done correctly?
 I have a bunch of nice iems and these rank extremely high up on my list right now...I’m sort of shocked by the sound...loving it...$23 well spent in my opinion.


----------



## superuser1

T20, T20 Pro and V80... i wish i could mute those words. Just too much talk about these.


----------



## Nabillion_786

ncristia said:


> I found great success with Mandarine wide bore hollowed out tips and pure silver wire out of balanced Sony 300zx. I listen to a lot of live stuff and they can get very wide but keep the instruments where they belong. I'm using a Norne Therium silver balanced cable and the vocals are very clear, highs are sparkly and crisp and non fatiguing. Bass is fast and deep when called for. I don't miss the more expensive stuff in the $500-1100 range, maybe it's me but I really think these are special. The bore has two separate pipes and not that usual silver grate on most of the under a couple hundred bucks IEM's.


Thanks alot and could you possibly tell me how it sounds like off your phone with stock cables? I need good soundstage and vocals.


----------



## Wiljen

Talked to Jim tonight and NiceHCK M6 is one the way to review.  This one should be fun!


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> It does to my ears drastically. I mean there is an audible difference.


how does that TSMR go up against dm6 and dmg?


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 15, 2018)

chinerino said:


> how does that TSMR go up against dm6 and dmg?


Havent tried either. Apologies.
@crabdog maybe able to shed more light.


----------



## crabdog

Well, most notably, the TSMR's bass doesn't have the same weight or reach as the DMG. For me it's not lacking in the bass though, it's just done in that BA style, i.e. well-defined with faster transients. The DMG has tremendous midrange clarity and separation for its price point, possibly even better than the TSMR but I would have to listen to them side by side which I can't now because I'm at work. Both IEMs are really enjoyable. The main deciding factor between them _for me_ would be the bass response. Some people prefer and feel the need for that dynamic bass authority which is understandable. Since I have plenty of hybrids the TSMR is a worthy addition to the stable as it has a different style of presentation.


----------



## dweaver

Damn these FXA2 sound fine when using my Pono player! Not quite as good in my S9 phone. I love the battery life of the phone but as a music player I have admit I find it quite lacking. The level of detail lost is amazing when compared against the Pono and my old LG V20. Sometimes I am tempted to buy a bigger battery for the V20 and switch back.

Just ordered a new BT cable fro Aliexpress TRN BT10 and ordered a Brainwavz MMCX android cable as I just felt more comfortable using them and the cable was in sale as well.

But I am at least trying out Aliexpress finally


----------



## audiohurric4ne

dweaver said:


> Damn these FXA2 sound fine when using my Pono player! Not quite as good in my S9 phone. I love the battery life of the phone but as a music player I have admit I find it quite lacking. The level of detail lost is amazing when compared against the Pono and my old LG V20. Sometimes I am tempted to buy a bigger battery for the V20 and switch back.
> 
> Just ordered a new BT cable fro Aliexpress TRN BT10 and ordered a Brainwavz MMCX android cable as I just felt more comfortable using them and the cable was in sale as well.
> 
> But I am at least trying out Aliexpress finally



or u can buy the v30plus or the new v40. very much happy with my v30's sq and battery life


----------



## silverfishla

dweaver said:


> Damn these FXA2 sound fine when using my Pono player! Not quite as good in my S9 phone. I love the battery life of the phone but as a music player I have admit I find it quite lacking. The level of detail lost is amazing when compared against the Pono and my old LG V20. Sometimes I am tempted to buy a bigger battery for the V20 and switch back.
> 
> Just ordered a new BT cable fro Aliexpress TRN BT10 and ordered a Brainwavz MMCX android cable as I just felt more comfortable using them and the cable was in sale as well.
> 
> But I am at least trying out Aliexpress finally


Pono player still blows me away sometimes (especially after listening to other DAPs for long periods). It just gets the timbre right and a lot of micro details (even though it’s got an old chip in it.  Best line out out of all my DAPs.  Best player for my Sony Z5.  Not as great with some of my cheaper IEMs.


----------



## Lurk650

dweaver said:


> Damn these FXA2 sound fine when using my Pono player! Not quite as good in my S9 phone. I love the battery life of the phone but as a music player I have admit I find it quite lacking. The level of detail lost is amazing when compared against the Pono and my old LG V20. Sometimes I am tempted to buy a bigger battery for the V20 and switch back.
> 
> Just ordered a new BT cable fro Aliexpress TRN BT10 and ordered a Brainwavz MMCX android cable as I just felt more comfortable using them and the cable was in sale as well.
> 
> But I am at least trying out Aliexpress finally



ES100 or BTR3


----------



## kova4a

Well, apparently Vsonic has decided to make a new milti-BA iem. They'll be using all Knowles BA drivers - two DWFK, one SWFK and two CI 22955 for a total of 8BAs. The price will be kept to sub-$300 to stick it to all the recent chi-fi stuff priced in the same region but using cheaper Chinese drivers and almost no R&D. Essentially Vsonic will be pushing a flagship multi-BA iem priced as a mid-ranger


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> I’ve read peoples thoughts on the V80 and alot mention the highs being out of wack somehow well the set I received today has excellent high end, no sibilance just smooth top to bottom and they go very low and with great control. I’m listening to these all day and cannot find anything at all to bring up as a negative. Is it possible I’ve gotten some from a new batch thats been adjusted maybe or am I just lucky. I know about the soldering mistakes they seem to continually make, maybe mine were done correctly?
> I have a bunch of nice iems and these rank extremely high up on my list right now...I’m sort of shocked by the sound...loving it...$23 well spent in my opinion.


V80 has very high quality bass, the bass is very close to planars, deep, full of texture and tight, very unusual for 25 dollars in ear


----------



## dweaver

Lurk650 said:


> ES100 or BTR3


Right! I keep forgetting about those! I think probably the ES100 while more expensive will give me the most functionality. Wonder which works best for answering calls? The BTR3 can be connected two sources at once which is a handy feature.


----------



## jant71

kova4a said:


> Well, apparently Vsonic has decided to make a new milti-BA iem. They'll be using all Knowles BA drivers - two DWFK, one SWFK and two CI 22955 for a total of 8BAs. The price will be kept to sub-$300 to stick it to all the recent chi-fi stuff priced in the same region but using cheaper Chinese drivers and almost no R&D. Essentially Vsonic will be pushing a flagship multi-BA iem priced as a mid-ranger



Yep, they were gonna make a triple driver hybrid and a DAP as well. I'll believe 'em when I see 'em. Those guys need to get the VS' and the V5 BT headphones out before they start talking about something else.


----------



## peter123

dweaver said:


> Right! I keep forgetting about those! I think probably the ES100 while more expensive will give me the most functionality. Wonder which works best for answering calls? The BTR3 can be connected two sources at once which is a handy feature.



As can the ES100 

I use the ES100 daily in the office listening to music from my laptop and answering calls on my phone.


----------



## Wiljen

Reviews of Opera Factory Om1  and HifiHear F30 posted to my blog.   F30 also posted here.   I skipped posting the OM1 here, not that good and no point in wasting ink.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

archy121 said:


> Have you also tried different tips - particularly wide bore ones ?
> 
> From my experience the hybrid Sony tips with their narrow bore were never great on mid and low end. They tended to make the sound too clinical to my ears.
> 
> One of my favourite wide tips are the classic TF10 ones. Coincidentally the Symbio W tips that some are raving about also happen to resemble the TF10 tips minus the foam packing.



I will try some wide bore tips. Do you personally own the DM6; and has that changed everything? 

I completely agree with your ideas about tips changing midrange. And......I have played with a couple different sets I have. Though I’m waiting till 200 hours of burn-in to continue with tips. I don’t live where they sell IEM tips so I do have some sets but nothing really impressive.

The different tips I tried have made me lose the seal, so I went right back to the Sony Hydrids. Though I do agree, after you have reached a good airtight seal; basically every tip offers a different sound as you progress across the spectrum. And after years you start to learn that tip success is one of the most critical aspects of this hobby.

Remember too, I’m not complaining at all, I’m totally happy, I’m just reiterating also what seems to be a character of the IEM. I believe every IEM is it’s own gig. There is no perfect IEM at any price, but perfect listening moments along the way.

Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wiljen said:


> Reviews of Opera Factory Om1  and HifiHear F30 posted to my blog.   F30 also posted here.   I skipped posting the OM1 here, not that good and no point in wasting ink.



Looking back on my OM1 review. Lol. Hey OH MyGawd 1 Mo time!! They are a joke but hey they make for good movie watching. It is funny to me all the 5 star reviews on them on Aliexpress. I have no idea how you can hear those and think they are a good sounding earphone.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Redcarmoose said:


> I will try some wide bore tips. Do you personally own the DM6; and has that changed everything?
> 
> I completely agree with your ideas about tips changing midrange. And......I have played with a couple different sets I have. Though I’m waiting till 200 hours of burn-in to continue with tips. I don’t live where they sell IEM tips so I do have some sets but nothing really impressive.
> 
> ...


I've ordered the ostry kc07 and very likely to order the finschi aswell but just incase I change my mind, have you ever tried the dm6 for watching stuff? I would love to know if the vocals are still in the background and if the the soundstage is still really good because it could be the tracks you listen to are already slightly recessed in the vocals to begin with.


----------



## kova4a

jant71 said:


> Yep, they were gonna make a triple driver hybrid and a DAP as well. I'll believe 'em when I see 'em. Those guys need to get the VS' and the V5 BT headphones out before they start talking about something else.


Actually, Vsonic's Ceo has been talking about this multi-Ba iem for the past couple of years, so it's not something he just decided to make. At least now we have info on the drivers and pricing range. It's true that Vsonic has become infamous with the length of their R&D, but at least they do it coz nowadays most chi-fi companies are pumping out new products faster than Stephen King releases new books.

Yeah, when you release tons of new products a year, some of them are bound to turn out at least OK purely based on odds. The people in China know that too and that's why Vsonic is still one of the bestselling brands there - it's the people outside China who are mainly being the random chi-fi stuff popular on AE and here. That's also why I would rather wait for Vsonic rather than start jumping on every hype train looking for gems.


----------



## papa_mia

One thing Vsonic should improve is their design. All of their models sound pretty good (more or less) but the designs are just disastrous, both functionally and aesthetically.


----------



## dweaver

peter123 said:


> As can the ES100
> 
> I use the ES100 daily in the office listening to music from my laptop and answering calls on my phone.



Awesome thanks Peter, I was hoping that was the case. Do you know if you can use it as a headset when connected to s computer or just for music? Not a big loss if only for music as many BT headphones will not work as a headset on a computer. But if it can it would allow me to answer Skype calls as well as my phone all from one headset.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I've ordered the ostry kc07 and very likely to order the finschi aswell but just incase I change my mind, have you ever tried the dm6 for watching stuff? I would love to know if the vocals are still in the background and if the the soundstage is still really good because it could be the tracks you listen to are already slightly recessed in the vocals to begin with.



I did watch some YouTube videos with talking, the vocals were slighly thin.

But....still I would guess they would be perfect for movies with nice placed and dynamic bass, plus good soundstage.   

Remember these are my preferred sound signature. I actually purchased the Magaosi K5 and they are too mid-forward to me. I’ve got them on a long burn-in cycle with hopes to smooth out, but I prefer a layed-back midrange. Though for my hearing the midrange is also quite thin. Don’t get me wrong, I love the DM6, I just don’t foresee fans of Barbra Streisand loving them.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> Looking back on my OM1 review. Lol. Hey OH MyGawd 1 Mo time!! They are a joke but hey they make for good movie watching. It is funny to me all the 5 star reviews on them on Aliexpress. I have no idea how you can hear those and think they are a good sounding earphone.



I'll stand by my statement;  "Best reserved for the tone deaf or deceased".


----------



## paulindss

Anyone here grabbed the hq8 iem on 11:11 ? Would be awesome to hear comparisons with dm6. The hq8 are very often on sale for around 200$.


----------



## Nabillion_786

paulindss said:


> Anyone here grabbed the hq8 iem on 11:11 ? Would be awesome to hear comparisons with dm6. The hq8 are very often on sale for around 200$.


Hbb said they had a slight mid scoop or otherwise I would of purchased them as some Ali stores told me that they are a big hit in Japan and other countries.


----------



## battosai

paulindss said:


> Anyone here grabbed the hq8 iem on 11:11 ? Would be awesome to hear comparisons with dm6. The hq8 are very often on sale for around 200$.


As a matter of fact I grabbed both during 11.11 although none of them have shipped yet...


----------



## Lurk650

Had the GR02 BE back in the day, the sibilance put me off from ever owning another Vsonic product. Tinnitus would act up after using them


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> Anyone here grabbed the hq8 iem on 11:11 ? Would be awesome to hear comparisons with dm6. The hq8 are very often on sale for around 200$.


i will have HQ10


----------



## paulindss

battosai said:


> As a matter of fact I grabbed both during 11.11 although none of them have shipped yet...



Your feedback would be awesome friend


----------



## FastAndClean

battosai said:


> As a matter of fact I grabbed both during 11.11 although none of them have shipped yet...


mine is not shipped too, i asked and they told me "soon"


----------



## ncristia

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot and could you possibly tell me how it sounds like off your phone with stock cables? I need good soundstage and vocals.


On occasion I’ll watch videos on YouTube on an iphone8 and it doesn’t sound as good or close as good to the Sony.


----------



## aspire5550

kova4a said:


> it's the people outside China who are mainly being the random chi-fi stuff popular on AE and here.



Well, aliexpress is meant for people outside of china. The items are directed to non-chinese, that's why it is in USD instead of RMB .

Everyone in china buys stuff from tmall.com, taobao.com , jd.com .


----------



## kova4a

aspire5550 said:


> Well, aliexpress is meant for people outside of china. The items are directed to non-chinese, that's why it is in USD instead of RMB .
> 
> Everyone in china buys stuff from tmall.com, taobao.com , jd.com .


Ueah, I know, I just made a reference to the items. That's why I said "buying the stuff popular on AE" instead of "buying on AE". Actually, Vsonic's main problem is the lack of international stores and warehouses and generally not caring much about the market outside China. The "official" Vsonic store on AE is actually official. That's why a lot of people complaining about the build quality of the older models moved on to other brands, because the international customers buying from third-party resellers don't get the great promotions and customer service with easy unit replacement the official Vsonic store provides for Chinese customers.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 16, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> I will try some wide bore tips. Do you personally own the DM6; and has that changed everything?



I took the cheap option of buying it from AliExpress during the 11/11 sale so I’m having to suffer a long wait ; (

There seems to be two quite opposite set of opinions on the mids of the DM6.
When I read that you were using the Sony Hybrid tips it immediately made me question what you was hearing in the mids.  Because of there reputation in the past I must have tried those tips on 4/5 different IEMs over the years. I always came to the same conclusion  on how they effected the sound signature each time. I tried to like them because of their reputation and instead i have now completed given up on them.

These are the Symbio W (wide) tips you may consider ordering as they are getting good praises all around. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123491743210

And I’m sure you are not complaining.. not with a second set in your possession : D


----------



## Nabillion_786

ncristia said:


> On occasion I’ll watch videos on YouTube on an iphone8 and it doesn’t sound as good or close as good to the Sony.


Thanks and by that do you mean the soundstage is below average and the vocals aren't very full and clear? I know every iem reacts differently off phones soo do you feel the finschi is still worth it for phone use only?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks and by that do you mean the soundstage is below average and the vocals aren't very full and clear? I know every iem reacts differently off phones soo do you feel the finschi is still worth it for phone use only?



I have a hard time believing that any of these higher end iems are worth it for phone use only.  At least add a decent portable amp to your phone.  I don't think the creators of these products are thinking about watching movies on a phone as being the primary use.  Most reviewers talk about the *music *that they used when evaluating the iems and what gear they used.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have a hard time believing that any of these higher end iems are worth it for phone use only.  At least add a decent portable amp to your phone.  I don't think the creators of these products are thinking about watching movies on a phone as being the primary use.  Most reviewers talk about the *music *that they used when evaluating the iems and what gear they used.


Well everyone is different and I believe high end iems can be used for movie purposes. It's just about finding the right one. When I kick back in bed I have a 10.5 inch tablet to make the most out of and I can tell you for a certainty that the os v3 gives me a woow effect everytime anything bass related drops in! It has great everything but the vocals are slightly recessed which kind of ruins it because most of everything you watch is speech related. I'm just trying too find the right balance here whilst having a decent soundstage or otherwise the experience becomes noticeably worse even if the sound quality is top notch. Os v3 is still one hell of an iem! And I will still keep it despite the mid recession. It is simply too good to let go of!


----------



## ncristia

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks and by that do you mean the soundstage is below average and the vocals aren't very full and clear? I know every iem reacts differently off phones soo do you feel the finschi is still worth it for phone use only?


I use an original dragonfly out of my MacBook and Netflix and YouTube sound great, huge bass and articulate vocals but out of the iPhone alone it doesn’t sound as rich and clean as it does with the Sony 300zx. It’s fine just not as good.


----------



## Nabillion_786

ncristia said:


> I use an original dragonfly out of my MacBook and Netflix and YouTube sound great, huge bass and articulate vocals but out of the iPhone alone it doesn’t sound as rich and clean as it does with the Sony 300zx. It’s fine just not as good.


Thanks for that and do you hear any differences in soundstage when switching through your devices? Is it a more in your head type soundstage or more a 3d feel?


----------



## demo-to

My adjustable new "tackle box" and I really needed some order



 
Here is the link for those are interested

https://www.amazon.de/Klarsichtfach...agicdo+box&dpPl=1&dpID=51q3e0Sgy0L&ref=plSrch


----------



## ncristia

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for that and do you hear any differences in soundstage when switching through your devices? Is it a more in your head type soundstage or more a 3d feel?


Depends on the track. When watching a show on the computer you here all the nuances of street noise or normal out door activities. On videos like Kings of Leon “Walls” the bass is thunderous, on the live concert version it’s very spacious and wide. Out of the Sony it’s just more refined.


----------



## The Pix

dweaver said:


> Right! I keep forgetting about those! I think probably the ES100 while more expensive will give me the most functionality. Wonder which works best for answering calls? The BTR3 can be connected two sources at once which is a handy feature.



I've been on 2 conference calls using the BTR1 today, with zero issues if that's any help.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

archy121 said:


> I took the cheap option of buying it from AliExpress during the 11/11 sale so I’m having to suffer a long wait ; (
> 
> There seems to be two quite opposite set of opinions on the mids of the DM6.
> When I read that you were using the Sony Hybrid tips it immediately made me question what you was hearing in the mids.  Because of there reputation in the past I must have tried those tips on 4/5 different IEMs over the years. I always came to the same conclusion  on how they effected the sound signature each time. I tried to like them because of their reputation and instead i have now completed given up on them.
> ...


I would be the first to guess my thoughts on the midrange could be my individual hearing. In theory if an IEM is perfecly flat it’s going to show where an individuals hearing is........for better or worse.

I didn’t know there was perception out there that the DM6 has fabulously sculpted vocals? And.........I pretty much always perceive the sound character as reported on various headphones and IEMs. I also seem to correlate my hearing perception to correspond with purplished graphs; so this would be a first?

But.........I agree, we can all be mislead if we were searching for a V shaped sound signature and found a tip which enhanced the mids; we could even think there was no seal. Lol

This is all speculation at this point as yours has not arrived and I haven’t rolled tips. Also too, this hobby can be strange, as pre-listening bias can occur as if you start to hear what you have been told to hear. Also at times we will not like a headphone and not know why; then a member listens and describes the sound so well that we learn what we didn’t like in the first place.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 16, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> ..Also too, this hobby can be strange, as pre-listening bias can occur as if you start to hear what you have been told to hear. Also at times we will not like a headphone and not know why; then a member listens and describes the sound so well that we learn what we didn’t like in the first place.



That’s so true.

It’s great how you have picked up on this phenomenon and described it so well.
Both thumbs up to you !

Do you publish reviews ?


----------



## phthora

demo-to said:


> My adjustable new "tackle box" and I really needed some order
> 
> Here is the link for those are interested
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Klarsichtfach-aus-Kunststoff-Magicdo-Aufbewahrungskoffer/dp/B072C5Y4Y6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&qid=1542397925&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=magicdo+box&dpPl=1&dpID=51q3e0Sgy0L&ref=plSrch



I admire your need for order. Here's my tip-stash:


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

archy121 said:


> That’s so true.
> 
> It’s great how you have picked up on this phenomenon and described it so well.
> Both thumbs up to you !
> ...



I have done maybe 16 reviews or so here, though after the website redu  it only shows maybe 6 reviews. I’m too lazy to go find them and put them on a list somewhere. Mainly budget Chi-Fi IEMs or earbuds.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/de...s-tablets-mp3-mp4-players-black.21622/reviews

Above is probably my favorite review. I was listening to them the other day on my best gear, and they come close to the Piston 3, but at the price of $10 they sell for........are absolutely the best cheap IEM ever.


----------



## mochill

http://www.ufoear.com/


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 16, 2018)

Advanced Sound Elise...Tiny, comfy, quality bass, vocals are forward and engaging, Treble present but on the darker side. OOTB hour of listening. Wish there was a stress relief at housing but oh well. The cermanic housings are top notch. Stock tips (pictured) are nice but using Black KZ Stars


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 16, 2018)

@mbwilson111  & @Dsnuts  -  You guys both said you got the latest lucky bag sale from NiceHCK right?   OMG - mine got hear today and for $10 they are simply amazing.   I can't find anything on the model name on NiceHCK's website yet so I am pretty certain this is the introduction of a new model.   Solid metal chrome plated teardrop shaped shell with extension around the first inch of cable (similar to eb2 but heavier)   Reminds me of a chrome plated apple bud in shape.   Sound is big, full, and well controlled.  I wont be surprised if retail on this one is $50 or more.   I've got them on a burn in loop now to see what if anything 24 hours of burn-in does for the driver.    I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you have them in hand.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh dang. Those look legit. Sorry my friend I kinda went overboard on the 11.11 purchase and I was not gonna spend a penny more. I haven't paid my bill yet for the Solaris and I went ahead and spent another $500 on stuff. Not good. I have no doubt that phone is gonna rock. It is a nice surprise. Looking forward to how they turn out for you.


----------



## Holypal

Wiljen said:


> @mbwilson111  & @Dsnuts  -  You guys both said you got the latest lucky bag sale from NiceHCK right?   OMG - mine got hear today and for $10 they are simply amazing.   I can't find anything on the model name on NiceHCK's website yet so I am pretty certain this is the introduction of a new model.   Solid metal chrome plated teardrop shaped shell with extension around the first inch of cable (similar to eb2 but heavier)   Reminds me of a chrome plated apple bud in shape.   Sound is big, full, and well controlled.  I wont be surprised if retail on this one is $50 or more.   I've got them on a burn in loop now to see what if anything 24 hours of burn-in does for the driver.    I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you have them in hand.



Looks very nice for a 10$ iem.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> @mbwilson111  & @Dsnuts  -  You guys both said you got the latest lucky bag sale from NiceHCK right?   OMG - mine got hear today and for $10 they are simply amazing.   I can't find anything on the model name on NiceHCK's website yet so I am pretty certain this is the introduction of a new model.   Solid metal chrome plated teardrop shaped shell with extension around the first inch of cable (similar to eb2 but heavier)   Reminds me of a chrome plated apple bud in shape.   Sound is big, full, and well controlled.  I wont be surprised if retail on this one is $50 or more.   I've got them on a burn in loop now to see what if anything 24 hours of burn-in does for the driver.    I'll be interested to hear your thoughts when you have them in hand.



Am I weird that I wanted to wait and be surprised when I got mine?  I was hoping that there would not be photos until more people  had them... especially since it is still available... 82 pieces left.  There were only supposed to be 520 originally.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Am I weird that I wanted to wait and be surprised when I got mine?  I was hoping that there would not be photos until more people  had them... especially since it is still available... 82 pieces left.  There were only supposed to be 520 originally.



Sorry, didn't mean to ruin the surprise.  I was just amazed at what it was - wasnt expecting these.


----------



## trellus

Not a fan of the shape, I hate ear buds.  Strictly speaking these are IEM’s but the shape probably means they won’t stay in my ears.  Might end gifting them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

Amazingly the DM6 is starting to show some improvement after some burn-in, though I’m going for 200 hours total in the end. The best way to describe it would be smoothing out and frequency polish around the edges. They are becoming more cohesive, coherent and the bass has possibly recessed ever so slighly while maturing. I not a total burn-in believer as I have thought an IEM was burned-in and changed, then purchased a second brand-new pair only to find it sounded exactly like the burned-in pair. So I don’t know what’s going on here, but in the ends it’s all good.


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> Am I weird that I wanted to wait and be surprised when I got mine?  I was hoping that there would not be photos until more people  had them... especially since it is still available... 82 pieces left.  There were only supposed to be 520 originally.



I'm with you! At least it looks _good _though. It would be really disappointing if the surprise was gone and they looked crappy.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to ruin the surprise.  I was just amazed at what it was - wasnt expecting these.



You are probably the only one who has them.  Mine are in the air.  Earliest I can expect them would be Monday or Tuesday.  Maybe you should hide the photo for now?


----------



## superuser1

trellus said:


> Not a fan of the shape, I hate ear buds.  Strictly speaking these are IEM’s but the shape probably means they won’t stay in my ears.  Might end gifting them.


I have the same problem.


----------



## hiflofi

Anybody have any impressions of the HQ12? I asked for the FR and they rebuffed me. Likely no one has heard it yet since it's so new.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> You are probably the only one who has them.  Mine are in the air.  Earliest I can expect them would be Monday or Tuesday.  Maybe you should hide the photo for now?


Pulled the photo.


----------



## superuser1

hiflofi said:


> Anybody have any impressions of the HQ12? I asked for the FR and they rebuffed me. Likely no one has heard it yet since it's so new.


You mean the seller rebuffed you??


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 16, 2018)

Changing the cable and 40 hours of burn-in have tammed the Magaosi K5 a smidge, though it may be just too mid-centric for my liking? There is also a small spike in the midrange; just a really small frequency response which seems unnatural and out of place? At $199 it’s not the end of the world. This is the price I pay for taking risks. Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?


----------



## darkwing

Redcarmoose said:


> Amazingly the DM6 is starting to show some improvement after some burn-in, though I’m going for 200 hours total in the end. The best way to describe it would be smoothing out and frequency polish around the edges. They are becoming more cohesive, coherent and the bass has possibly recessed ever so slighly while maturing. I not a total burn-in believer as I have thought an IEM was burned-in and changed, then purchased a second brand-new pair only to find it sounded exactly like the burned-in pair. So I don’t know what’s going on here, but in the ends it’s all good.



same experience as mine, now it is more different than my DMG than before


----------



## hiflofi

superuser1 said:


> You mean the seller rebuffed you??


Yeah the seller didn't have a FR. Usually I've asked for other FR and they ask the manufacturer for it.


----------



## superuser1

hiflofi said:


> Yeah the seller didn't have a FR. Usually I've asked for other FR and they ask the manufacturer for it.


Thats the standard practice as far i am aware! sellers should and must provide FR graph when asked IMO.


----------



## crabdog

Redcarmoose said:


> Changing the cable and 40 hours of burn-in have tammed the Magaosi K5 a smidge, though it may be just too mid-centric for my liking? There is also a small spike in the midrange; just a really small frequency response which seems unnatural and out of place? At $199 it’s not the end of the world. This is the price I pay for taking risks. *Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?*


You can't be serious...


----------



## Otto Motor

Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?


Only if combined with praying.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?



i doubt there's going to be big changes especially in all BA drivers, but if you want to and you got the time, i say go for it, there's no harm in doing it


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 17, 2018)

darkwing said:


> same experience as mine, now it is more different than my DMG than before



So........... the signature became smooth, after burn-in? See.......and I find that strange that many think the DMG and DM6 sound the same at the start. But..........when in the shop and listening I’m not sure I even knew the two were from the same company? Also I didn’t like the finish on the DMG. Though it has filters right, so maybe set up with a particular filter the two sound the same?



crabdog said:


> You can't be serious...



400 hours =
16.667 days

Woo Audio recommends 150 hours too on tube amps, you get no instruction manual just a sheet of paper with that written on it. Lol



Otto Motor said:


> Only if combined with praying.



Years and years ago everyone burned their AKG 701s for 300 hours.



chinmie said:


> i doubt there's going to be big changes especially in all BA drivers, but if you want to and you got the time, i say go for it, there's no harm in doing it



Well, I don’t like the K5, so I’m not going to be listening to them anyway. Lol


----------



## davidcotton

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, I don’t like the K5, so I’m not going to be listening to them anyway. Lol



Might as well sell them on then.


----------



## crabdog

Redcarmoose said:


> I would be the first to guess my thoughts on the midrange could be my individual hearing.
> 
> Also too, this hobby can be strange, as pre-listening bias can occur as if you start to hear what you have been told to hear.





Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?


----------



## darkwing

Redcarmoose said:


> So........... the signature became smooth, after burn-in? See.......and I find that strange that many think the DMG and DM6 sound the same at the start. But..........when in the shop and listening I’m not sure I even knew the two were from the same company? Also I didn’t like the finish on the DMG. Though it has filters right, so maybe set up with a particular filter the two sound the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, even with the filters, the DMG won't sound like the DM6, they really have a different sound signature, I think many would think the DMG and DM6 would sound the same because both have a nice quality to their lows/highs


----------



## Wiljen

Redcarmoose said:


> Changing the cable and 40 hours of burn-in have tammed the Magaosi K5 a smidge, though it may be just too mid-centric for my liking? There is also a small spike in the midrange; just a really small frequency response which seems unnatural and out of place? At $199 it’s not the end of the world. This is the price I pay for taking risks. Hopefully another 360 hours of burn-in will help?



I've had the K5 about as long as anyone (bought mine during the pre-sale) and it hasnt changed signature in the time I've had them.  I used them for daily drivers for several months so I know they have over 1000 hours on them now.


----------



## phthora

Wiljen said:


> I've had the K5 about as long as anyone (bought mine during the pre-sale) and it hasnt changed signature in the time I've had them.  I used them for daily drivers for several months so I know they have over 1000 hours on them now.



You hear that, everyone?. You have to burn them in for _more _than 1000 hours! 

lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wiljen said:


> I've had the K5 about as long as anyone (bought mine during the pre-sale) and it hasnt changed signature in the time I've had them.  I used them for daily drivers for several months so I know they have over 1000 hours on them now.



Glad you enjoy them!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 17, 2018)

phthora said:


> You hear that, everyone?. You have to burn them in for _more _than 1000 hours!
> 
> lol


1000 hours =
41.667 days


----------



## Otto Motor

Redcarmoose said:


> Years and years ago everyone burned their AKG 701s for 300 hours.



Hey, I "burnt in" my AKG K550 for 350 hours - and they sounded somewhat "burnt-out" thereafter. Joke aside, I couldn't hear a difference. But if people perceive burnt-in earphones as sounding better, then they did the right thing.


----------



## Otto Motor

phthora said:


> You hear that, everyone?. You have to burn them in for _more _than 1000 hours!
> 
> lol


That's a bushfire!


----------



## reiserFS

Any recommendations when it comes to 10BAs or more?


----------



## dweaver

Ordered the ES100 and a balanced trrs mmcx cable so will see what I think of that .

Must resist buying anything else...


----------



## chinmie

phthora said:


> You hear that, everyone?. You have to burn them in for _more _than 1000 hours!
> 
> lol





Redcarmoose said:


> 1000 hours =
> 41.667 days



if you burn them straight 24 hours a day that is.

naturally burning it while using (let say 2 to 3 hours usage a day)  would take almost a year

even that is practically achievable. i have several studio gears (speaker and mx50 headphone) that i have for around 15 years...well that passes 1000 hours several times over easily


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> if you burn them straight 24 hours a day that is.
> 
> naturally burning it while using (let say 2 to 3 hours usage a day)  would take almost a year
> 
> even that is practically achievable. i have several studio gears (speaker and mx50 headphone) that i have for around 15 years...well that passes 1000 hours several times over easily


According to this thread that _should_ mean your mx50's now sound like the best headphones in the world. An MX50 with 1000 hours _should_ sound better than a Susvara with 1-hour burn-in. Congrats, you just saved yourself $5850.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> According to this thread that _should_ mean your mx50's now sound like the best headphones in the world. An MX50 with 1000 hours _should_ sound better than a Susvara with 1-hour burn-in. Congrats, you just saved yourself $5850.



yes.. and I'm willing to sell this for a mere $5849...well for you I'll give special price of $5845..but don't tell anyone


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 18, 2018)

I have to say three days burn-in did a nice change to the Magaosi K5, diminishing the aggressive mids, though still not quite enough bass. IMO

I can though see what people love with it in the end; due to being super detailed with delineated imaging.



Still this is really a unique IEM in my collection and finding it's different can add an exciting new tone with certain music.



Energize is pretty cool.


----------



## papa_mia

Friends: After 250hrs of burning in, these turned out to be not quite as horrible as they were before. Hopefully with another 250hrs, they will finally bloom into something that I can enjoy.
Me:


----------



## peter123

This is getting ridiculous.......


----------



## Redcarmoose

peter123 said:


> This is getting ridiculous.......


Head-Fi is always ridiculous. Nothing new here.


----------



## jant71

Can't be always just 100 hours of burn in or 300 or 1000. I want precision. I want to know it is 227 hours, 118 hours, or 942. I don't want someone telling me to burn in for a hundred hours when I can actually do it in 67. I could have saved 33 hours!


----------



## superuser1

The answer is 42


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> The answer is 42


its always 420


----------



## tripside

Yawnnn


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 18, 2018)

it's 14 minutes and 33 seconds, just a joint lifetime..


----------



## chickenmoon

All that noise and not the slightest improvement of the thread...   Not a believer in burn-in anymore.


----------



## paulindss (Nov 18, 2018)

Loved the way that de discussion took a friendly side with jokes and stress reliefs and not a agressive waste of time and offenses by the parts.

Anyway i left my tehnz p4 pro burning since yesterday, the iem should have about 50hours total - have been using it without any burn in, i never do that - lol, i will let it burning until the bass get more dynamics and the stage open up a little with more treble extension.

By my calculations it shoud ne 267 hours, 35 minutes and 54 seconds playing never gonna give you up at 78db on the ear.

But seriously, i am burning them in, i read the arguments and apparently some audio engeneers from know brands reccomend it. Well, it costs nothing to try


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 18, 2018)

paulindss said:


> By my calculations it shoud ne 267 hours, 35 minutes and 54 seconds playing never gonna give you up at 78db on the ear.




Just to help you with that...



Spoiler


----------



## dweaver

Lol, the past few pages of "discussion", boredom as we all wait for something new to discuss .

If you spend time and look through this threads past or other long running threads this happens all the time. It also happens just before big events like Black Friday as people anxiously wait for big deals and rapid amped discussion.


----------



## CoFire

This is clearly how you all manage the stress of aliexpress shipping times! This is the quiet before the storm! Though maybe not so quiet.


----------



## Adide

CoFire said:


> This is clearly how you all manage the stress of aliexpress shipping times! This is the quiet before the storm! Though maybe not so quiet.



It is always quiet when all phones burn in. This is the burn in thread.
We never listen, just keep burning in...


----------



## antdroid

Im so burnt-out about burn-in now.


----------



## hemipowered007

antdroid said:


> Im so burnt-out about burn-in now.



How long does a human brain take to burn in to a satisfactory level? 10000 days? Or do I need more? I'm not feeling quite there yet at 34 years old, probably should let myself run in on autopilot for a few more years.


----------



## mbwilson111

hemipowered007 said:


> How long does a human brain take to burn in to a satisfactory level? 10000 days? Or do I need more? I'm not feeling quite there yet at 34 years old, probably should let myself run in on autopilot for a few more years.



For some people... never.


----------



## antdroid (Nov 18, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> How long does a human brain take to burn in to a satisfactory level? 10000 days? Or do I need more? I'm not feeling quite there yet at 34 years old, probably should let myself run in on autopilot for a few more years.



A very long time. I heard though, that if you put your IEMs in a toaster oven or a conventional oven, it'll burn in at an extremely rapid pace.

As a composites/plastics materials engineer who has also studied metallurgy, this is the process of annealing the metal. So, in essence, your driver and cable is annealing. It'll definitely help tame those high frequencies and increase bass extension.It may not help your plastic shell though, so be wary of increased temperatures. If it's a thermoplastic material, we can melt it back into shape. If it's a thermoset, then we're f'd.


(only part of this is sarcasm)


----------



## hemipowered007

Just like charging a phone in a microwave right? 60% of the time, it works everytime


----------



## hemipowered007

But seriously, anyone have any idea if black Friday will end up with sales on the toneking bl1? I missed the 11/11 sale because I intentionally did everything to not buy things, but now, I regret that. The dm6 is tempting but I want a different flavor from the Ba/dynamic and hybrids. I read the bl1 is warmer than the dm6, which is what I'm aiming for. Especially if it has great decay and speed, which MOST, ( but not all) planar drivers have. I think planar iems are going to end up being pretty awesome in the next few years. I just can't justify spending 800-900 on it, like the cl2, even if its amazing. Same reason I can't let myself buy the andromeda even if I really really want to. 200, I can do, but if there's a chance there may be a holiday sale I'll wait a bit.


----------



## SciOC

hemipowered007 said:


> But seriously, anyone have any idea if black Friday will end up with sales on the toneking bl1? I missed the 11/11 sale because I intentionally did everything to not buy things, but now, I regret that. The dm6 is tempting but I want a different flavor from the Ba/dynamic and hybrids. I read the bl1 is warmer than the dm6, which is what I'm aiming for. Especially if it has great decay and speed, which MOST, ( but not all) planar drivers have. I think planar iems are going to end up being pretty awesome in the next few years. I just can't justify spending 800-900 on it, like the cl2, even if its amazing. Same reason I can't let myself buy the andromeda even if I really really want to. 200, I can do, but if there's a chance there may be a holiday sale I'll wait a bit.


No idea, But VS audio store has the BL1 for $195.

For the record, the CL2 is amazing....

I still might pick up a dm6 at some point but there's no way it'll hold it's own against the CL2.


----------



## hemipowered007

SciOC said:


> No idea, But VS audio store has the BL1 for $195.
> 
> For the record, the CL2 is amazing....
> 
> I still might pick up a dm6 at some point but there's no way it'll hold it's own against the CL2.



Ya I know, I just can't throw out that much right now and it's sound sig is something I don't want enough at this moment. The ex1000 is more than resolving enough for my detail iem for now. The cl2 is very very different, but, I lost pretty much all my overtime at work permanently, and with xmas around the bend, I don't think my kids want an andromeda or cl2. 195 isn't bad if it ships faster than aliexpress, I'll check it out thanks.


----------



## Bartig

Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Bartig said:


> Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.


Hot fudge world almost as well!!


----------



## toddy0191

Bartig said:


> Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.


Don't do that, it makes the highs sound grainy.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> No idea, But VS audio store has the BL1 for $195.
> 
> For the record, the CL2 is amazing....
> 
> I still might pick up a dm6 at some point but there's no way it'll hold it's own against the CL2.



Could you give me a track and the part of the track where I could agree or disagree. I am curious.  
Thanks.
So a 70's rock track and a particular part that CL2 does beyond many others.  An opening bass line, the resonating decay of a bass guitar string or any subtle not so clear moment that a set with less resolution might miss.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 18, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.


Also don't forget to shock-freeze the cable with liquid nitrogen. My Hifi dealer told me that. And if you use shoes with special rubber soles, you get less distortion when moving.

As to ricing: make sure you only use Japanese short-grained rice from Shizoku island (no basmati or brown rice).


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.



what happened to your headphone? surely it wasn't accidentally misplaced in your pocket and went inside the washing machine


----------



## chinmie

side note: i know i think i have enough earphones already..but darn it, apparently i went impulse buying yesterday and got myself a DM6.. should arrive today or tomorrow


----------



## battosai

chinmie said:


> side note: i know i think i have enough earphones already..but darn it, apparently i went impulse buying yesterday and got myself a DM6.. should arrive today or tomorrow


Where do you buy a DM6 to arrive in 2 days??


----------



## Wiljen

I found the best thing for drying things out is to stop by the drug store.  When the pharmacy gets shipments they are always packed with big dessicant packs to keep pills from getting damp.   Usually they will give you the packs for the asking.  I then put 2 or 3 of the big packs in a 40mm ammo can with whatever I want dried out and seal it for a few days.   The packs can be put in the oven at 150F to dry them back out and re-use them.   Hope that helps.


----------



## SciOC

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Could you give me a track and the part of the track where I could agree or disagree. I am curious.
> Thanks.
> So a 70's rock track and a particular part that CL2 does beyond many others.  An opening bass line, the resonating decay of a bass guitar string or any subtle not so clear moment that a set with less resolution might miss.


Huh?  I've not actually heard the dm6, but I'm not expecting a $200 multi BA set to compete with the CL2 when I think the CL2 is better than my CA Andromeda.  I just recently sold the Andromeda and am hoping that the dm6 will be a cheap facsimile.

A track I find amazing on the CL2 would be bomb track by rage against the machine, or really anything by RATM.  Sounds excellent on the CL2.


----------



## Kitechaser

SciOC said:


> Huh?  I've not actually heard the dm6, but I'm not expecting a $200 multi BA set to compete with the CL2 when I think the CL2 is better than my CA Andromeda.  I just recently sold the Andromeda and am hoping that the dm6 will be a cheap facsimile.
> 
> A track I find amazing on the CL2 would be bomb track by rage against the machine, or really anything by RATM.  Sounds excellent on the CL2.


I have the DM6 and the CL2, and I can't think of a single track where the DM6 outperforms the CL2.
Maybe except some of the more poorly mastered tracks where the DM6 smooths them over because it does not have the same resolution as the CL2.
Don't get me wrong, the DM6 are very nice, but the CL2 is a next gen, King Kong ain't got $h!t on me iem.


----------



## chinmie

battosai said:


> Where do you buy a DM6 to arrive in 2 days??



magic....












no, hahaha.. there's an auction in my local forum for a used one. i just got curious and the price was good, so thought i had to try this


----------



## superuser1

This is becoming like the fly episode on Breaking Bad...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Bartig said:


> Forget burning in. Heared great things about ricing them in. Doing it now.




"Everyone has limited knowledge which means that everyone's Truth will be different, but that doesn't make them more wrong than someone else. If a person says someone else is wrong he is wrong himself because he doesn't know that the knowledge of the other person is the Truth for him. But in the end, he isn't wrong anyway because the limited knowledge made him act that way."

Patrick82


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> Huh?  I've not actually heard the dm6, but I'm not expecting a $200 multi BA set to compete with the CL2 when I think the CL2 is better than my CA Andromeda.



No sweat bro,

I have O.C.D 

Never mentioned DM6. I am about to drop my cash on the CL2 even though the rep for them was about as clever as a cup of dirt. Kind of guy you WANNA meet in a dark alley. The ceramic set they released 2 years back is the worst I ever heard in that price range. But ...I am interested.

BTW the Andro hype is a phenom of market hype. I loved the Comet and owner loved me.. was sent the ATLAS and did not love it. Guess who gets no love from the owner now   If I hyped ATLAS I would be holding a Solaris with 2 vids online already. 

People who pay do reviews. people like me who get free gear ( I often pay because my attitude limits my options)  **waves at Campfire audio**....Free gear getters are promoters. 
Mostly full of crap.  Kitechaser paid so i consider.


----------



## SciOC

Hawaiibadboy said:


> No sweat bro,
> 
> I have O.C.D
> 
> ...


I hope to get the dm6 soon and then I can directly compare....  But the CL2 is a clear step up from my ibasso it04 so I'm not expecting them to win.  I'm definitely interested in them to see how they perform for their price.  Have never done an audio review in my life, don't intend to do one...  

Burn in on the CL2 is crazy, be warned...200 hours minimum.

As for OCD, I have it too in the literal sense, audio is my one healthy outlet....  I've definitely wondered before what percentage of head fiers have OCD....

For now, aside from the dm6, I have little interest in other IEMs, my goal due to the CL2 is upgrading my source and my source material.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 19, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> No sweat bro,
> 
> I have O.C.D
> 
> ...


I would not generalize but looking at the Atlas review page [as an example], there is a concerted and painful effort by _essentially all reviewers_ to beat around the bush that the "review sample" (worth $1300) was provided, did not have to be returned (sometimes omitted), "honest review"....and there was no "financial incentive" to write the review. The best one I read was when a guy received a $3000 earphone for reviewing/keeping for "comparison purposes" (which I find legit) and claimed there was absolutely no financial incentive...other than perhaps the $3000 value, dare I say...and the prospect of receiving more of the same from that company in the future?

If I was in this position, I'd simply leave all that crap off and call a spade a spade because that gives the reviewer the most credibility. Reviews are controlled by us, the informed readers: if somebody is dishonest they won't last long here regardless of their claims.

But I am not in this position and take the piss out of such linguistic contortions in my own disclaimers, for example in my recent review of this $10 marvel:

_*"...Disclaimer*

The EZAUDIO D4 were forced upon me by Jim NiceHCK in exchange of my free labour. Honestly, I had no desire to review them and once again failed to negotiate a financial incentive. And I was even charged 10 cents for them. But in the end I am glad I did the review as I really like them..."
_
Same words but arranged differently. Let's say it like that: all reviewers are honest [reviewer lingo: "professional"] but the ones who bought the item with their hard-earned money may be more honest. And, by the way, I'll never never fork out $1300 for an earphone even if I won the lottery jackpot or became a dentist. At this price, the Atlas (and any other earphone) better be perfect.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 19, 2018)

@Otto Motor I think you're forgetting the fact that those Atlas samples still belong to Campfire Audio. If they want it back, it goes back. At least mine does. Hence no "financial incentive". Reviews of purchased samples seem like no more than justification for money spent half the time. RHA CL2 comes to mind. Reviews of samples might as well be the same thing if done right. All that time that human being dedicates to the review instead of other things in their time limited lifespan is gone, never to be returned.

Edit: Disclaimers are also required according to the review guidelines so you can't just omit that.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Otto Motor said:


> I would not generalize but looking at the Atlas review page [as an example], there is a concerted and painful effort by essentially all reviewers to beat around the bush that the "review sample" (worth $1300) was provided, did not have to be returned (sometimes omitted), "honest review"....and there was no "financial incentive" to write the review. The best one I read was when a guy received a $3000 earphone for reviewing/keeping for "comparison purposes" (which I find legit) and claimed there was absolutely no financial incentive...other than perhaps the $3000, dare I say...and the prospect of receiving more of the same from that company in the future?
> 
> If I was in this position, I'd simply leave all that crap off and call a spade a spade because that gives the reviewer the most credibility. Reviews are controlled by us, the informed readers: if somebody is dishonest they won't last long here regardless of their claims.
> 
> ...



Even honest reviews really don’t mean that much. Sure you can get ideas, but the only way to really judge a headphone is to own it for two months. Everyone has different equipment and different tastes in sound signature. Also different genres demand at times different headphones. Going to meet-ups helps if you can get away with listening to a system for a half hour. 

And with the above being true, the entire industry has been polluted with lies. Both TAS and Stereophile has nice manufacture advertising directly after some “honest” review. So five pages of review, then advertisement, more reviews.... advertising. It’s how the publications stay in business. Plus even with all the research it’s a little hard to choose. The great part is the moments when you learn your desired sound and get equipment that thrills you. That’s one reason I like cheap equipment, it’s never ever exactly perfect, but does a lot for the money spent. Heck most flagships aren’t perfect either, so you pay more for closer to perfection, but if you don’t know what your looking for your still miles away.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 19, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> @Otto Motor I think you're forgetting the fact that those Atlas samples still belong to Campfire Audio. If they want it back, it goes back. At least mine does. Hence no "financial incentive". Reviews of purchased samples seem like no more than justification for money spent half the time. RHA CL2 comes to mind. Reviews of samples might as well be the same thing if done right. All that time that human being dedicates to the review instead of other things in their time limited lifespan is gone, never to be returned.
> 
> Edit: Disclaimers are also required according to the review guidelines so you can't just omit that.


First, B9, I hope you don't take it personally - as it is not meant personally. It is a general observation of many many reviews by many many reviewers [also outside of Head-Fi where there are no guidelines]. I think it is understood that there are no incentives and that reviews are honest. If that was not the case, such reviewers would lose their credibility rather quickly - or get banned (including the seller/manufacturer) . Some guys just write plain and simple that the sample was provided. Isn't that just fine?

As to my own experience with samples provided - and I said this before: nobody has ever asked me anything other than "would you like to review it"? Oh...and then there was this unsuccessful attempt to change my stars rating for an mp3 player.

Are you working nightshift? I am ready to call it the day in my timezone.


----------



## SciOC

100% for sure you must consider the source.  Some reviewers like free stuff and will say things just to continue the gravy train.

On the other hand, you have people who paid a lot of money who are trying to convince themselves they've made the right decision.

Everyone has an axe to grind.  There is no such thing as a completely unbiased opinion.

When people just state facts it's dreadfully boring.    Just be upfront about your biases.  If you got it free, say so, if you hate EQ, say so.  If you spent your last nickel on a product, please mention it....


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> I'll never never fork out $1300 for an earphone even if I won the lottery jackpot or became a dentist.



ooo...trust me you will  ....or at least you would definitely consider it



Redcarmoose said:


> Even honest reviews really don’t mean that much. Sure you can get ideas, but the only way to really judge a headphone is to own it for two months. Everyone has different equipment and different tastes in sound signature. Also different genres demand at times different headphones. Going to meet-ups helps if you can get away with listening to a system for a half hour



the thing is, we (well that's a generalization...let's just say me) have the tendency to collect things even if we don't really need it. with enough time, i would usually find things to love enough on a piece of equipment that makes me ended up keeping them, as i have a knack to find positive points on things or make a slight workarounds for negative points..so that's not really good for my wallet.

i take a different approach when testing things on a meet-ups: if it doesn't impress me in the first 10 seconds, it's not good enough. if then it doesn't keep me from listening to it for at least a minute, or making me come back to a second listen at that time, then it's not worth to purchase. but this method is strictly to prevent me from overbuying. 

i understand for reviewing purposes, then they have to listen in a controlled environment, with other gears for comparative purposes, and definitely enough time to test and draw conclusion.


----------



## Redcarmoose

SciOC said:


> 100% for sure you must consider the source.  Some reviewers like free stuff and will say things just to continue the gravy train.
> 
> On the other hand, you have people who paid a lot of money who are trying to convince themselves they've made the right decision.
> 
> ...



Haha,
Trying to convince themselves and the world as a whole.....they made the right decision! Soooo true!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2018)

chinmie said:


> ooo...trust me you will  ....or at least you would definitely consider it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even after close scrutiny stuff that’s far from perfect can whittle it’s way in. But..........how do you ever really know what you like without taking chances. It’s the chances you take that end up being success wins that make this hobby exciting. It’s not just knowing what you like,  it is knowing what your maybe going to like. Knowing what your going to like after finding the right combination.............as the most part of this hobby is the riddle aspect. The riddle is if it all sounds like what you want, after it’s all said and done.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> Even after close scrutiny stuff that’s far from perfect can whittle it’s way in. But..........how do you ever really know what you like without taking chances. It’s the chances you take that end up being success wins that make this hobby exciting for me. It’s not just knowing what you like,  it knowing what your maybe going to like. Knowing what your going to like after finding the right combination.............as the most part of this hobby is the riddle aspect. The riddle is if it all sounds like what you want, after it’s all said and done.



oo, i do take my chances sometimes, either trusting a review from  trusted friends/reviews, and also finding great priced used gears or buying new at discounted prices so i can try extensively at home, and minimize loss by reselling if i happen not to like it. good example is the etymotic er4xr. i bought it straight based on reviews. the first couple of days i can't even use it because the triflange simply can't fit at all in my ears. but i kept it for a couple of days and mod myself some eartips. now it has become my benchmark earphone (and bought another ety as spare). 

yesterday i also purchased a DM6, out of curiosity 

the 10 seconds rule is for meet ups... you know how dangerous the temptations are when seeing piles of gears like that, hahaha....


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2018)

chinmie said:


> oo, i do take my chances sometimes, either trusting a review from  trusted friends/reviews, and also finding great priced used gears or buying new at discounted prices so i can try extensively at home, and minimize loss by reselling if i happen not to like it. good example is the etymotic er4xr. i bought it straight based on reviews. the first couple of days i can't even use it because the triflange simply can't fit at all in my ears. but i kept it for a couple of days and mod myself some eartips. now it has become my benchmark earphone (and bought another ety as spare).
> 
> yesterday i also purchased a DM6, out of curiosity
> 
> the 10 seconds rule is for meet ups... you know how dangerous the temptations are when seeing piles of gears like that, hahaha....




Truly there is nothing wrong with the 60 second listen in my eyes. I think after a while you kind of know your sound signature. You may not exactly know why a headphone or IEM doesn’t work, but you sense it. Then in time you will read about someone describing what you didn’t like. They don’t like the headphone either, but happened to get a firm grip on why. Now strangely many will hear the same headphone, love it and buy it.

If your traveling it’s difficult to put a ton of energy into trying to figure out 20 IEMs. First off your mind and ears get tired, secondly your mind can play tricks on you if your listening to a 2K IEM and are not in any way a position to buy one. I remember listening to a 100K headphone rig, and remember liking it, and hearing qualities which were real. But there ends up being a perspective stance because you know you will never own it.

Still, we have all been somehow fooled into buying stuff that wasn’t maybe what we truly wanted. Hindsight is always 20/20. But I’m starting to realize it’s not the flashy wildly entertaining sound at the start that lasts with me. Some headphones are great on short listen as they mesmerize the listener. For me it’s the headphones which almost sound boring on first listen, which end up being favorites later. They don’t need to be technical monsters and parlay a whole party with treble and acuity everywhere. They can just barely get the upper frequencies out in a conservative manner, but still go way down low, and have good presentation across the board. Add a nice fit and seal and I can live with them. I have $500 IEMs that do just that. But we would not be here unless we were curious. What if..............what if there was better out there? It’s getting a technicality great performance which does have the “wow” factor that makes us think we are somehow missing out on something. A rock unturned.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> Truly there is nothing wrong with the 60 second listen in my eyes. I think after a while you kind of know your sound signature. You may not exactly know why a headphone or IEM doesn’t work, but you sense it. Then in time you will read about someone describing what you didn’t like. They don’t like the headphone either, but happened to get a firm grip on why. Now strangely many will hear the same headphone, love it and buy it.
> 
> If your traveling it’s difficult to put a ton of energy into trying to figure out 20 IEMs. First off your mind and ears get tired, secondly your mind can play tricks on you if your listening to a 2K IEM and are not in any way a position to buy one. I remember listening to a 100K headphone rig, and remember liking it, and hearing qualities which were real. But there ends up being a perspective stance because you know you will never own it.



yup, the key for me is making sure what sound signature i am searching for, and always bring my "benchmarks" headphones when testing.



Redcarmoose said:


> Still, we have all been somehow fooled into buying stuff that wasn’t may e what we truly wanted. Hindsight is always 20/20. But I’m starting to realize it’s not the flashy wilding entertaining sound at the start that lasts with me. Some headphones are great on short listen as they mesmerize the listener. For me it’s the headphones which almost sound boring on first listen, which end up being favorites later. They don’t need to be technical monsters and parlay a whole party with treble and acuity everywhere. They can just barely get the upper frequencies out in a conservative manner, but still go way down low, and have good presentation across the board. Add a nice fit and seal and I can live with them. I have $500 IEMs that do just that. But we would’nt be here unless we were curious. What if..............what if there was better out there. It’s getting a technicality great performance which does have the “wow” factor that makes us think we are somehow missing out on something. A rock unturned.



my experience is the opposite: usually the first time listening, if i don't find something that grabs my attention about them (be it the bass, or the mids, soundstage, attack, etc), i might grow to like them the more i listen (a few days or weeks), but in the long run, my feelings/opinions would revert to my initial judgment that i made that first 1 minute listen. this is the system that happens to work for me


----------



## Bartig (Nov 19, 2018)

chinmie said:


> what happened to your headphone? surely it wasn't accidentally misplaced in your pocket and went inside the washing machine


Spilled water over it. Not a very clever thing to do over open backs...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Spilled water over it. Not a very clever thing to do over open backs...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-S...on-Moisture-Reusable-Silica-gel-/171682800410






Another way that works is putting your headphones in an airtight Pelican case with one of these silica shoe dyers. The window turns blue then you plug them in to a wall socket overnight till the silica turns pink then put em back in the Pelican case.


----------



## josesol07

Kitechaser said:


> I have the DM6 and the CL2, and I can't think of a single track where the DM6 outperforms the CL2.
> Maybe except some of the more poorly mastered tracks where the DM6 smooths them over because it does not have the same resolution as the CL2.
> Don't get me wrong, the DM6 are very nice, but the CL2 is a next gen, King Kong ain't got $h!t on me iem.


Now you got interested in CL2
wow, how much is that thing that wipes out DM6?


----------



## Redcarmoose

josesol07 said:


> Now you got interested in CL2
> wow, how much is that thing that wipes out DM6?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 19, 2018)

...but the DM7 is pretty competitive at less than half the price!

Anyhow, I like to go out at the park either walking the trails or shooting some hoops or hitting the racquetball around and like the small rigs or even to hang the A45 on the fence and use the BT for a less obtrusive experience and of course no potential accidents. So, the all-in-one is an interesting concept that appeals to me. DAP, BT, Radio all in one unit. Had one a while back but but a "not there just yet" kind of thing. I have ordered a couple more recent models to see what we have now...

I grabbed two form factors. The BT sport earphone style...




You've got BT4.2, TF card slot, and FM radio for about $10.

and the headphone style...




Here we have the same TF card slot, BT4.2, and FM radio but we add passive use with a 3.5mm aux in and we have some EQ settings for the audio player for ~$30. Says NFC and something about aptX but that one I doubt...





But we will see. Time to see how these all-in-ones have advanced in the last couple of years.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jant71 said:


> ...but the DM7 is pretty competitive at less than half the price!



It’s 4.5X more.


----------



## rendyG

DM6... 12 days from China to Czech republic?
Penon just broke the track record for me 
Literally "the best experience"!
 
Now I have to wait till I come back home at friday.. 
Measurements inc! (I may actually be the first one to measure them)


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Spilled water over it. Not a very clever thing to do over open backs...



ouch...i hope it turns out well


----------



## jant71

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s 4.5X more.



How do you know it is 4.5X more as the DM7 doesn't exist(yet).


----------



## Redcarmoose

jant71 said:


> How do you know it is 4.5X more as the DM7 doesn't exist(yet).


Yes, my bad, thought we were talking DM6?


----------



## jant71

Nope, I'm already accepting of the RHA dominating the DM6. Not that I have heard either one. I'm looking to the near future which will be here before you know it lol!


----------



## josesol07

Redcarmoose said:


> "Everyone has limited knowledge which means that everyone's Truth will be different, but that doesn't make them more wrong than someone else. If a person says someone else is wrong he is wrong himself because he doesn't know that the knowledge of the other person is the Truth for him. But in the end, he isn't wrong anyway because the limited knowledge made him act that way."
> Patrick82


You just made my day. Just beautiful


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> First, B9, I hope you don't take it personally - as it is not meant personally. It is a general observation of many many reviews by many many reviewers [also outside of Head-Fi where there are no guidelines]. I think it is understood that there are no incentives and that reviews are honest. If that was not the case, such reviewers would lose their credibility rather quickly - or get banned (including the seller/manufacturer) . Some guys just write plain and simple that the sample was provided. Isn't that just fine?
> 
> As to my own experience with samples provided - and I said this before: nobody has ever asked me anything other than "would you like to review it"? Oh...and then there was this unsuccessful attempt to change my stars rating for an mp3 player.
> 
> Are you working nightshift? I am ready to call it the day in my timezone.



How could I not when you routinely cherry pick terms I use in reference to products I've covered? And when the posting guidelines clearly say _"If you have any financial connection to a manufacturer, distributor, dealer or any other association, this must be stated up front."_ it is not fine to omit whether or not financial incentive was involved in the writing of said review. Anyway, this isn't the place for this discussion and it's not like the majority give a flying f. They just want to read about headphones. Adios.

​


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok fellas HQ12 shipped. It is a damn shame we cant talk about them but it is what it is.
Been enjoying the experience that is the Solaris.

All I can say about the Solaris. If you can afford a pair. By all means treat yourself. It is as close to perfect sound for my preferences as it gets. I was gonna hold out till the Sony IER Z1R but initial sound descriptions of them describe them to be going for a similar sound.

From memory the Sonys Had and still have the largest sound profile I have heard in an earphone. Leading to them to be even more speaker like in presentation. However there seems to be something going on in the Sony camp as there are reports for the company retuning the Z1R.

So I went for the Solaris. Solaris does not have the same large sound but what it does have is a frontal middle and back layer of sound that I have never heard in any earphone. It is the very definition of a 3D sound. I thought my old Z5 had that going on. Soliaris is absolutely magical in imaging with a sub woofer like texture in the sub bass with a large enough sound to make it work correct. It is one amazing iem that I honestly think is worth the price. The other earphones I heard at Can Jam. not so much.  In any case. I am looking forward to see what the HQ12 has to offer. And I will not report back on that one. Lame.


----------



## Kitechaser

josesol07 said:


> Now you got interested in CL2
> wow, how much is that thing that wipes out DM6?


Its 800 dollars on audio46
Coupon majorhifi


----------



## SciOC (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm at 300 hours on my CL2 as of this morning.  They're ridiculously clear....

Also, I'm new to DSD files.  Where is my problem likely to be?  They all seem to lack bass presence.  I have a hiby R6 to 2.5mm CL2.   The source material is generally old-ish but I notice it on sea change by beck too.

My high res FLAC files sound far superior.

Of the various DSD Modes, dop, native and PCM, PCM sounds far better, but that kind of defeats the purpose of DSD....


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2018)

So something a bit interesting. Seems Aliexpress has embraced Black Friday. What this means is. You guys will have a 2nd or possibly a 3rd time to buy whatever you thought you missed out on 11/11 day this Friday. Prices for items seems to be hovering to about the same as 11/11. They will have Black Friday sales across the express.


----------



## reiserFS (Nov 20, 2018)

Anyone ordered one of these before and can comment on SQ? Some are quite cheap with the upcoming Black Friday deals:

HQ8 8BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uic47ud

Newest CTZ 42BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/8Q9SznF

Newest Hi-Res Custom Made 12BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b94hima9

HQ12 12BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bSKajtM9

CTZ DIY Custom Made 16BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAfl1ynX

Kinera Odin 8BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0JAXe3X

Moondrop A8 DD BA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bH15xDdf

I've been interested in the Moondrop A8 in particular. Has anyone had the chance to listen to it?


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 19, 2018)

reiserFS said:


> Anyone ordered one of these before and can comment on SQ? Some are quite cheap with the upcoming Black Friday deals:


**** is banned, remove from your post


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 19, 2018)

Lurk650 said:


> ***** is banned, remove from your post



You left it in the quote... and said the name... lol.  Can't we just not call attention to it when it happens?


----------



## Kitechaser

mbwilson111 said:


> You left it in the quote... and said the name... lol.  Can't we just not call attention to it when it happens?


Lmao you made me laugh


----------



## papa_mia

reiserFS said:


> Newest CTZ *42BA*


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 19, 2018)

reiserFS said:


> Newest CTZ 42BA


----------



## Kitechaser

I thought the 42 BA was a joke. Its
real?
This is getting out of control.


----------



## Dsnuts

I showed this on an earlier post but. Ya 21 BAs in all its glory. Lol 




I bet this thing weighs a ton in the ears.


----------



## trellus

Mannnnn... that 21-BA per-ear thing is just flippin' funny....  Naw, thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Kitechaser

Dsnuts said:


> I showed this on an earlier post but. Ya 21 BAs in all its glory. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The insides look like a car engine. 
Forget an amp, I might just have to fill er up at the gas station.


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 19, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> You left it in the quote... and said the name... lol.  Can't we just not call attention to it when it happens?


Edited it. I was going fast and forgot lol. We could not call attention to it, and then people will start posting links to them as if its ok and then the thread will get shut down because of it.

Side Rant: This thread has turned into ChiFi IEM V2 anyways so not much point in really calling this a Discovery thread since rarely anything is posted here outside of ChiFi and when something is posted it doesn't get much love lol.


----------



## battosai (Nov 19, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I showed this on an earlier post but. Ya 21 BAs in all its glory. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1279 Black Friday special for 42 BAs still around $30/BA so I'll pass


----------



## papa_mia

battosai said:


> $1279 Black Friday special for 42 BAs still around $30/BA so I'll pass


- Dude what are you using these days?
- Nothing fancy, some cheap Chi-Fi stuff.
- What is it, what is the configuration?
- Just 2 per side...
- Only 2 BAs? Dude what year is it, 2008?
- Yeah, 2 doz3ns.


----------



## paulindss

About the reviews discussion.

I started a brazilian YouTube channel to do some videos on chi-fi. Because people here only know about kz mostly. So i want to share my head-fi experience with them. So far i arranged Nicehck and Ak audio to send me iem's, also talked directly to BQEYZ.

The only thing that was needed was to shown my previous videos, in Portuguese. They have no way to know if a talk positive about the iem's and they had absolutely no problem with it. Just sended the IEM's so i can talk about them. These guys are good people.


----------



## Redcarmoose

paulindss said:


> About the reviews discussion.
> 
> I started a brazilian YouTube channel to do some videos on chi-fi. Because people here only know about kz mostly. So i want to share my head-fi experience with them. So far i arranged Nicehck and Ak audio to send me iem's, also talked directly to BQEYZ.
> 
> The only thing that was needed was to shown my previous videos, in Portuguese. They have no way to know if a talk positive about the iem's and they had absolutely no problem with it. Just sended the IEM's so i can talk about them. These guys are good people.



Nice.


----------



## hiflofi

The CTZ 42BA apparently has this FR.






My policy is to ask every seller for a FR graph. No FR, no purchase.


----------



## crabdog

hiflofi said:


> The CTZ 42BA apparently has this FR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks as though it might sound pretty good. My main concern would be how they deal with phasing with so many drivers. Any mention of how many crossovers there are?


----------



## Wiljen

hiflofi said:


> The CTZ 42BA apparently has this FR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be interesting to see what the FR would look like with 1/2 as many of those BAs in there. I'm guessing not very much different.


----------



## Zerohour88

Lurk650 said:


> Edited it. I was going fast and forgot lol. We could not call attention to it, and then people will start posting links to them as if its ok and then the thread will get shut down because of it.
> 
> Side Rant: This thread has turned into ChiFi IEM V2 anyways so not much point in really calling this a Discovery thread since rarely anything is posted here outside of ChiFi and when something is posted it doesn't get much love lol.



I was actually hoping for a combination of both when chi-fi started being posted here. While chinese stuff are usually really great value, western stuff are sometimes still ahead in terms of pure resolution/performance. A comparison of both in relative to actual performance would be helpful

unfortunately I don't think any new western brands can crop up easily due to how competitive it is now, especially with the sheer production might of china. ADV not getting that GT-R fundraising successful still stings me (rather than IEMs, I really want a new headphone)


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 19, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> Even honest reviews really don’t mean that much. Sure you can get ideas, but the only way to really judge a headphone is to own it for two months. Everyone has different equipment and different tastes in sound signature. Also different genres demand at times different headphones. Going to meet-ups helps if you can get away with listening to a system for a half hour.
> 
> And with the above being true, the entire industry has been polluted with lies. Both TAS and Stereophile has nice manufacture advertising directly after some “honest” review. So five pages of review, then advertisement, more reviews.... advertising. It’s how the publications stay in business. Plus even with all the research it’s a little hard to choose. The great part is the moments when you learn your desired sound and get equipment that thrills you. That’s one reason I like cheap equipment, it’s never ever exactly perfect, but does a lot for the money spent. Heck most flagships aren’t perfect either, so you pay more for closer to perfection, but if you don’t know what your looking for your still miles away.


It is a bit like published science: you get the most reliable results and the most complete picture by looking at the broad body of work, not a single article. This helps filtering out the bad apples (should there be any). There is always a thin line between rational (mostly text and technical data) and emotions (mostly illustrations) for the reader. An imbalance may lead to impulse buying and possibly buyers remorse later on.

As to diminishing returns, I try to define my sweet spots and stick to them: the reasonably-priced "end-game" equipment. I haven't figured out yet whether expensive stuff provides more pleasure. I once read that three $100 headphones are better than one $300 headphone. Cheap equipment has a great advantage: the pain is smaller should it stop functioning or get lost on the bus.


----------



## papa_mia

Otto Motor said:


> I once read that three $100 headphones are better than one $300 headphone.


Well, I'm not sure about this. Each of the $100 phones might have some good aspects to them like this one has a very good rumble bass, the other has a very sweet vocals etc... But together they all seem to lack the refinement that the $300 has (most of the cases in my limited experience).
Point is, after spending some time (and money) on the cheaper stuff, you know what you want and you've formed a pretty good ideas about what people are talking about in their impressions or reviews, you should save up and go up (within your budget of course).


----------



## reiserFS

Lurk650 said:


> **** is banned, remove from your post


Didn't know, sorry about that. Is there a story behind this?


----------



## FastAndClean

reiserFS said:


> Didn't know, sorry about that. Is there a story behind this?


The story is banned, remove the question from your post


----------



## reiserFS

FastAndClean said:


> The story is banned, remove the question from your post


Seriously?


----------



## Lurk650

reiserFS said:


> Seriously?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## audiohurric4ne

waiting patienly for a comparisson between bgvp dm6, whizzer A-he03 and oriolus finshci. anyone have all 3 ?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> It is a bit like published science: you get the most reliable results and the most complete picture by looking at the broad body of work, not a single article. This helps filtering out the bad apples (should there be any). There is always a thin line between rational (mostly text and technical data) and emotions (mostly illustrations) for the reader. An imbalance may lead to impulse buying and possibly buyers remorse later on.
> 
> As to diminishing returns, I try to define my sweet spots and stick to them: the reasonably-priced "end-game" equipment. I haven't figured out yet whether expensive stuff provides more pleasure. I once read that three $100 headphones are better than one $300 headphone. Cheap equipment has a great advantage: the pain is smaller should it stop functioning or get lost on the bus.



Probibly my first Head-Fi “Hype” IEM was the HiFiMan RE0 back in 09. I have to say I’m susceptible to reading endless posts about some special IEM value. But......there have been a bunch of purchases which I’m glad I didn’t jump on. It maybe has always been the same, but to me the last two years have been intense with expensive IEMs coming into and falling away from the limelight very quickly. It seems some IEMs can go out of fashion fast; making room for the next thing. Common sense says that there is no way each of these manufacturers can technologically leap-frog over each other every 90 days to win with some current famous model? And it seems to take the group census to air the dirty laundry about some lacking drawback of an IEM; which was 30 days ago the second coming of Christ. So even though it’s fun to be the first person on the block with the new IEM, it seems the group opinion is real and can even be more clear showing what we may have missed on a listening demo. Not only is there Head-Fi hype, there is personal hype, where your emotions can get in the way of common sense with a purchase. We are all guilty of this to a point. The fact is there is an enormous amount of qualified IEMs already invented. There is no such thing as perfect. Guitars are the same in a way. There are bad quality guitars and nice performing guitars, but there are no perfect guitars, only application of a guitar in a perfect way.

The only thing that keeps stuff moving is that stuff IS getting better in sound quality. Also mid-fi now sounds like what summit-fi was 9 years ago. And..... of course due to the economy of scale in China, they can mass produce some really strong value pieces.

Many folks have a favorite IEM from 2012 or 2014. And if they like the ability and tone all is well. I’m pretty sure it’s all about getting the right tone. But that could be just me. Obviously some pretty detailed IEMs have surfaced the last two years, and for those into amazing detail they are better than any IEM ever made.

I haven’t figured out if expensive is better or not. At times it’s better, but there is nothing wrong with getting into value gear and enjoying it. The main thing to remember is we are all getting more experienced all the time. And...........there are many different types of folks here. Some have TOTL gear and use what they feel is the “correct” reproduction to judge everything else. They do hear where the response deficiency is in comparison to this absolute they have remembered in their minds. I have had experience with this type of person at shows and such. I don’t judge them, even if they thought my set-up at the meet was not perfect. Reason being............I do the same in a smaller way when I hear a set-up that doesn’t have the sound I’m looking for. I don’t think equipment has to be perfect to be enjoyable. It just has to have the sound your looking for, and be lacking the response personality you don’t like.

But everything IS moving along. One way to judge the movement is to keep favorite IEMs or headphones that you used to love. After four years you dust them off and hear how far everything has come. That or maybe for some their tastes have changed.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 20, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> Also mid-fi now sounds like what summit-fi was 9 years ago. And..... of course due to the economy of scale in China, they can mass produce some really strong value pieces.


Well, that's only half true, because the price range of the current mid-fi gear occupies the range where the summit-fi was 10 years ago. Also, now the price disparity between the different segments is greater than ever. What used to be something like: entry-level at sub-$50, lower mid-fi at $50-150, upper mid-fi at $150-250 and TOTL at $250-500 has turned into something like: entry-level at sub-$100, lower mid-fi at $100-400, upper mid-fi at $400-800, lower high-end at $800-1200 and TOTL at $1200-5000.

As someone who has heard a lot of the TOTL gear from before - sennheiser ie8, shure se535, etymotic er4s, westone 4, ath ck10, etc. I can only half agree with the statement that the mid-fi iems of today sound better than all of the top-tier iems of yesteryear. It's definitely not just the tone - detail monsters like the ety er4s and the ath ck10 (and most TWFK-based iems of before) are still detail monsters. Yeah, with the evolution of hybrid designs and BA drivers some of the newer iems might have better low-end or bigger soundstage, better layering, etc. on top of the good details, for instance like the flc8 introduced a marriage between a TWFK and a dynamic driver for the bass.

For me the chi-fi divers used in most of the mid-fi stuff nowadays still can't touch a single TWFK in performance and that's the issue - now we have manufacturers using 6,8,10... 42 drivers trying to win the numbers game while in reality there are far superior 2-3 driver iems out there. In fact, I still stand by my opinion that the closest to an upgrade to something with a TWFK like a brainwavz b2 or ath c10 I've heard is the Noble 4 (now Savanna) and that's a $500 iem, so I wouldn't go as far as saying that all of the current mid-fi stuff (if we're talking $100-250 iems) is better than the old flagships. Some of them are, but mainly because even back there there was stuff like the sennheiser and shure products trying to pass for flagships and being way too overpriced for what they were. With, that said, we do have more versatile iems now and we can get something with good details and good bass for less money - it might not excel in detail retrieval as an ety er4s, but it will have better low-end and pretty good details for cheaper.

The main segment that has really changed is the entry level. Before, there wasn't much choice and there weren't many good sub-$50 iems, but with the progress of chi-fi now we have cheap stuff that is blurring the line between entry- and mid-fi. Also, due to the insane competition more expensive top performers in the mid-fi range of yesterday like gr07, re400, dunu titan 1, etc. can be found at half (and even less) of what they used to sell for.

The times are surely crazy, but I urge people to try to not jump on every hype train and if possible to wait for someone with more experience to chime in before jumping on. It just seems that there are way too many people who don't have proper point of reference when they are recommending the new giantslaying stuff and then a month later comes along the yet another giant slayer and the cycle continues. This advice is especially aimed at people who don't have spare money to burn for monthly experiments. If you only have $50, $100 or whatever amount of money to buy a new product and don't intend to spend such an amount on monthly or even weekly basis, then do your research and get something tried and proven rather than being swayed by the current hype train, which will never return once leaving the station.


----------



## papa_mia

kova4a said:


> Well, that's only half true, because the price range of the current mid-fi gear occupies the range where the summit-fi was 10 years ago. Also, now the price disparity between the different segments is greater than ever. What used to be something like: entry-level at sub-$50, lower mid-fi at $50-150, upper mid-fi at $150-250 and TOTL at $250-500 has turned into something like: entry-level at sub-$100, lower mid-fi at $100-400, upper mid-fi at $400-800, lower high-end at $800-1200 and TOTL at $1200-5000.
> 
> As someone who has heard a lot of the TOTL gear from before - sennheiser ie8, shure se535, etymotic er4s, westone 4, ath ck10, etc. I can only half agree with the statement that the mid-fi iems of today sound better than all of the top-tier iems of yesteryear. It's definitely not just the tone - detail monsters like the ety er4s and the ath ck10 (and most TWFK-based iems of before) are still detail monsters. Yeah, with the evolution of hybrid designs and BA drivers some of the newer iems might have better low-end or bigger soundstage, better layering, etc. on top of the good details, for instance like the flc8 introduced a marriage between a TWFK and a dynamic driver for the bass.
> 
> ...


----------



## crabdog




----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


>


You got me. That's professional deformation from being a lawyer. You are lucky there aren't any judges here coz I rarely see any judgments and rulings with sentences shorter than 10 lines or any punctuation for that matter.


----------



## Zerohour88

kova4a said:


> The times are surely crazy, but I urge people to try to not jump on every hype train and if possible to wait for someone with more experience to chime in before jumping on. It just seems that there are way too many people who don't have proper point of reference when they are recommending the new giantslaying stuff and then a month later comes along the yet another giant slayer and the cycle continues. This advice is especially aimed at people who don't have spare money to burn for monthly experiments. If you only have $50, $100 or whatever amount of money to buy a new product and don't intend to spend such an amount on monthly or even weekly basis, then do your research and get something tried and proven rather than being swayed by the current hype train, which will never return once leaving the station.



yet when a reviewer or someone experienced says something bad about a model, they can get flamed for it. Funny how things work out like that. All because people need to justify their purchase. Not to mention even other reviewers **** on other reviewers, which sets a really bad example and missing the point of a "review".


----------



## kova4a

Zerohour88 said:


> yet when a reviewer or someone experienced says something bad about a model, they can get flamed for it. Funny how things work out like that. All because people need to justify their purchase. Not to mention even other reviewers ****ting on other reviewers, which sets a really bad example and missing the point of a "review".


Well, this is an extremely complicated matter. 

First, you have all the people who ask someone more experienced not about something they consider buying, but about something they already have. They divide in two groups.The people who need justification because they aren't that impressed what they are hearing and want someone else's opinion that tell them if the product is good, so they can sleep sound. The second group are the people who need someone to tell them how something fares against more expensive stuff, so they can go in other threads and say that their stuff is better than this or that even if they haven't heard those products. They are the most likely to get into arguments with others even though their arguments are usually based on someone else's experience. 

The second issue is the reviewers themselves. I'm not pointing fingers, but in recent years a lot of people got into reviewing audio gear, but IMO very little of them are good enough or completely unbiased. Of course, in this hobby the personal preference plays the biggest role, but I miss reviewers like joker, I knew what he liked and even though I disagreed with him on few occasions, I could trust him.  He had specific preferences but acknowledged products's strengths that my cater to someone else's liking. Something I tried to also do when I used to write reviews. Nowadays, there is a certain inconsistency with a lot of reviewers. Yeah, if a product is good it consistently receives praise, but there are also a lot of mediocre products that receive praise from the same people. And you start to doubt the hearing or integrity of these reviewers - and all it takes is a single such review to start questioning the integrity or experience of someone. Now, some people take things too personally and feel the need to get into heated feuds with others because of that. There are even a lot of people who quit head-fi and moved to other platforms because of that. 

I personally support a well-founded dispute or discussion as it gives potential buyers a different view on a product and something to consider before jumping into purchases. But they have to be reasoned arguments with pros and cons and not just blindly bashing stuff (be it a product or a review about it).

So here's another overlong opinion. Maybe my doctoral thesis should have been on audiophiles' psychology rather than criminology. I could have become a professor by now.


----------



## chickenmoon

kova4a said:


> The second group are the people who need someone to tell them how something fares against more expensive stuff, so they can go in other threads and say that their stuff is better than this or that even if they haven't heard those products.



Maybe, just maybe, some people are interested to know/gauge whether it is really worth it for them upgrading to a much more expensive unit.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 20, 2018)

We all know there are a lot of "I just want free crap" reviewers.

A blog doesn't make you qualified or right.  That's why I like seeing people having their gear listed in their sig, you can see where their experience comes from.

Even then, our senses of hearing have a lot more differences from individual to individual than people realize.  A FR Graph, even dbA, may be totally different to how YOUR ears hear things and is of dubious scientific rigor to begin with.  The only thing it matters is relative to other headphones to your sense of hearing (assuming they've even been measured accurately using the same methods and that those methods actually apply to your ear anatomy).

Like I've said before, people generally don't hate on others when they don't like a food, say onions, so why treat this stuff any different?  "Taste" plays a big part.  Trying to insert "objective truth" into this is silly.  A flatter FR curve may taste like onions to some people.  A quicker attack and decay may be harsh to some, more accurate and realistic to others. 

Another example, i don't care what foodies think of gourmet dishes, they like flavors I hate....  Give me a giant burrito over any of that fancy crap any day of the week and I'll be a happy camper.

The general messagee, stop worrying about people agreeing with you and enjoy the music.  Don't overly trust anyone elses opinion.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 20, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> yet when a reviewer or someone experienced says something bad about a model, they can get flamed for it. Funny how things work out like that. All because people need to justify their purchase. Not to mention even other reviewers ****ting on other reviewers, which sets a really bad example and missing the point of a "review".


A lot of these "reviews" are rushed and first to the presses.
You can't, in my opinion, write a credible review before spending at minimum 200 hours with an iem.
This might be a controversial take for a lot of the people here, but I am sick of show floor reviews that some people are now considtently pushing out there to get clicks.


----------



## kova4a

Kitechaser said:


> A lot of these "reviews" are rushed and first to the presses.
> You can't, in my opinion, write a credible review before spending at minimum 200 hours with an iem.
> This might be a controversial take for a lot of the people here, but I am sick of show floor reviews that some people are now constantly pushing out there to get clicks.


Here we go again. We already know that for you "spending at minimum 200 hours" means burning it in for that amount of time. Give it a rest, you don't need everyone else's justification that your CL2 is great - if you think it's the best sounding iem you've heard, then by all means enjoy your audio nirvana, you don't need the confirmation of X or Y reviewer that it's the best. Your opinion and preferences will never match those of everyone else, not to mention the fact that to say something is the best you need to have heard absolutely everything else in the same price range, which is doubtful.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 20, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Here we go again. We already know that for you "spending at minimum 200 hours" means burning it in for that amount of time. Give it a rest, you don't need everyone else's justification that your CL2 is great - if you think it's the best sounding iem you've heard, then by all means enjoy your audio nirvana, you don't need the confirmation of X or Y reviewer that it's the best. Your opinion and preferences will never match those of everyone else, not to mention the fact that to say something is the best you need to have heard absolutely everything else in the same price range, which is doubtful.


I am saying 200 hours is required also for brain burn in, and gives you enough time to listen to different genres of music to know the ins and outs of an iem.
Anything less, is like writing a  review for a movie after watching the 1st 15 minutes.
And if you are not willing to spend that much time to do a review, please do us all a favor, and don't write bunk reviews that are not worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 20, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> Probibly my first Head-Fi “Hype” IEM was the HiFiMan RE0 back in 09. I have to say I’m susceptible to reading endless posts about some special IEM value. But......there have been a bunch of purchases which I’m glad I didn’t jump on. It maybe has always been the same, but to me the last two years have been intense with expensive IEMs coming into and falling away from the limelight very quickly. It seems some IEMs can go out of fashion fast; making room for the next thing. Common sense says that there is no way each of these manufacturers can technologically leap-frog over each other every 90 days to win with some current famous model? And it seems to take the group census to air the dirty laundry about some lacking drawback of an IEM; which was 30 days ago the second coming of Christ. So even though it’s fun to be the first person on the block with the new IEM, it seems the group opinion is real and can even be more clear showing what we may have missed on a listening demo. Not only is there Head-Fi hype, there is personal hype, where your emotions can get in the way of common sense with a purchase. We are all guilty of this to a point. The fact is there is an enormous amount of qualified IEMs already invented. There is no such thing as perfect. Guitars are the same in a way. There are bad quality guitars and nice performing guitars, but there are no perfect guitars, only application of a guitar in a perfect way.
> 
> The only thing that keeps stuff moving is that stuff IS getting better in sound quality. Also mid-fi now sounds like what summit-fi was 9 years ago. And..... of course due to the economy of scale in China, they can mass produce some really strong value pieces.
> 
> ...


Well said.

A response to some of your points:

1. Folks with 2012-14 favs: a well-respected manufacturer is citing three very positive reviews/reviewers on their product page. There is no doubt that this particular item is good. But, I wanted to know whether these reviewers actually use them as their daily-drivers. One did, the other two mentioned more expensive and older iems some of which I had never heard of [ok, to be honest, the more reviews one does, the more samples are in the drawer, and the more difficult is the choice]. One of my most enjoyable earphones is technically not particularly great.

2. Stuff getting better: I recently pulled out the highly appreciated original Urbanfun Hifi ($20) and compared them to the cheaper, recent EZAudio D4 single DD ($10). The Urbs sounded "spongy" in comparison, only two years later. And then you go back to the "old" reviews and think..."...".

3. Expensive vs. really expensive: Sennheiser offer a single DD for $1000 and Campfire another one for $1300, and there are some multi-drivers available for as much as $4000. Before committing to such an expensive, most of us probably want to make sure they will really like their purchase and get a good perceived value for their money. The risk that there is another model they should have bought instead is relatively high. And every reviewer will tell you that it takes a lot of time with a premium iem to evaluate it...and the iem has to harmonize with our other equipment...therefore (long) listening is more informative than (brief) reading.

4. Listeners/hobbyists improving continuously: Yep, schooling one's ears by listening to many and also really expensive/good sounding iems is critical (eye...or rather ear opening), as Crinacle tends to say. And he got it down to an O to characterize earphones with one quick sentence and group them in different classes. Very useful as a start.

5. Sennheiser HD600: a well respected, highly lauded, proven headphone at $350 CAD (on sale) - and it still is. Done!


----------



## kova4a (Nov 20, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> I am saying 200 hours is required also for brain burn in, and gives you enough time to listen to different genres of music to know the ins and outs of an iem.
> Anything less, is like writing a  review for a movie after watching the 1st 15 minutes.
> And if you are not willing to spend that much time to do a review, please do us all a favor, and don't write bunk reviews that are not worth the paper they are written on.


I am urging again for you to be realistic. No one spends 200 hours on something in a week or two. That's the amount of time most people would have spent in 3-4 months. I also bet you haven't listened to your cl2 for anywhere near that unless you listen to it all they long at the expense of any work and social interactions. 

In my experience, I personally need about 4-5 hours of eartime to know the pros and cons of something. I do 20-30 hours of burn-in to give it the benefit of doubt and do extensive tip rolling, but most of the time my impression from the first hour remains the same. Once you have a playlist for reference that you know how it should perform with a good reference gear, it's not that hard to hear shortcomings or strengths. Your analogy with the movie review is totally off, what you actually expect is the equivalent of telling someone to play a movie in a loop a few hundred times and then watch it everyday for at least a month and then write a review of it.


----------



## phthora (Nov 20, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> I am saying 200 hours is required also for brain burn in, and gives you enough time to listen to different genres of music to know the ins and outs of an iem.
> Anything less, is like writing a  review for a movie after watching the 1st 15 minutes.
> And if you are not willing to spend that much time to do a review, please do us all a favor, and don't write bunk reviews that are not worth the paper they are written on.



I agree with this completely. If anything, it is too lenient and should apply to everything! Don't review a car unless you've driven it 100k miles. People shouldn't be reviewing food unless they've eaten 80 pounds of it. No one should say pants don't fit unless they've worn them for an entire month. If I ask what the weather is like, don't say crap unless you've actually been outside continuously for the last 24 hours. If you click 'like' on this post, mother****er, it better be because you have already read _all_ my others posts and understand the wider context.


----------



## antdroid

As an engineer, if you need to burn something in for that long (or for any length for that matter), you failed in your product development or quality engineering/analysis and quality control. If something is constantly changing over time, that's what we call a hardware defect. It totally falls out of line of any distribution to be predictable. And predictability is very important to quality control. This isn't a living breathing headphone. It's a solid piece of equipment made of solid materials with relatively constant power going through it. Or at least I hope it is.

As for reviews, it's wise to read as many reviews as you can and get opinions when you can before making a purchase. But that's not everyone's mentality so do what you wish. Its always best to understand where the reviewer is coming from, what they enjoy and what they've used before if possible before passing judgement. Same should go with anything in life.


----------



## antdroid

phthora said:


> I agree with this completely. If anything, it is too lenient and should apply to everything! Don't review a car unless you've driven it 100k miles. People shouldn't be reviewing food unless they've eaten 80 pounds of it. No one should say pants doesn't fit unless they've worn them for an entire month. If I ask what the weather is like, don't say **** unless you've actually been outside continuously for the last 24 hours. If you click 'like' on this post, mother****er, it better be because you have already read _all_ my others posts and understand the wider context.



I actually break my car in 300K miles before I decide if I like it or not. But for some reason, I hate every car I review.
For food, I typically eat 100lbs just to be safe. Then I am able to really describe the finer notes of the grass-fed, free-range all-natural waygu beef I am eating. 100lbs. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## Otto Motor

kova4a said:


> You got me. That's professional deformation from being a lawyer. You are lucky there aren't any judges here coz I rarely see any judgments and rulings with sentences shorter than 10 lines or any punctuation for that matter.


I think you are doing pretty well for a lawyer .


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 20, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I actually break my car in 300K miles before I decide if I like it or not. But for some reason, I hate every car I review.
> For food, I typically eat 100lbs just to be safe. Then I am able to really describe the finer notes of the grass-fed, free-range all-natural waygu beef I am eating. 100lbs. Nothing more, nothing less.


200 hours =300k miles on a car?
Or 80 pounds of food? Or what was it....a 100 pounds. 
Did I get that right?


----------



## Kitechaser

phthora said:


> I agree with this completely. If anything, it is too lenient and should apply to everything! Don't review a car unless you've driven it 100k miles. People shouldn't be reviewing food unless they've eaten 80 pounds of it. No one should say pants don't fit unless they've worn them for an entire month. If I ask what the weather is like, don't say **** unless you've actually been outside continuously for the last 24 hours. If you click 'like' on this post, mother****er, it better be because you have already read _all_ my others posts and understand the wider context.


Most car reviews are written after extensive testing, not just on what it drives like straight off the lot.
You guys are making my point for me.
And the fact that you are getting so triggered by my suggestion that reviewers spend some time with the product before they write half baked reviews, tells me you are all in the review business.
And business on the review "gravy" train is good.


----------



## Zerohour88

kova4a said:


> Well, this is an extremely complicated matter.
> 
> First, you have all the people who ask someone more experienced not about something they consider buying, but about something they already have. They divide in two groups.The people who need justification because they aren't that impressed what they are hearing and want someone else's opinion that tell them if the product is good, so they can sleep sound. The second group are the people who need someone to tell them how something fares against more expensive stuff, so they can go in other threads and say that their stuff is better than this or that even if they haven't heard those products. They are the most likely to get into arguments with others even though their arguments are usually based on someone else's experience.
> 
> ...



First part, I actually don't mind if someone can defer to a more experienced person, but at the very least, don't argue it too extremely as if its your own personal experience.

Second part, now that's tricky. A reviewer might have a huge following but its entirely possible few have actually made a baseline comparison with any gear he/she tested and reviewed. Which is how I personally do if I need to gauge whether the reviewer's taste aligned with mine or at the very least I can trust his judgement. Only finding people you agree with might create an echo chamber of sorts, but isn't that the point of audio, sounds that are agreeable to your ears? A reviewer can both be objective and have his own preference (someone who might say, ranks/classes purely on technical ability despite also having his own preference sound sig that might not reflect that), but at the end of the day, its still their own perception of "objectivity". Its up to the readers themselves to decide whether to trust it.

I guess its a matter of someone relating themselves to not only the product they purchased and like, but also the reviewer that praised it (and by extension, they feel  like a kindred spirit of sorts?). Anyone criticizing the product is seen as invalidating not only their purchase but their reviewer and by extension themselves, so they feel the need to defend the perceived "attack". 

For a specialized thread (ones catering to a model or brand), maybe that's acceptable (since people flocking there would generally like that particular model/brand and actually wants an echo chamber). For a general discovery or discussion thread like this, its probably best to just leave if you feel that you're being "attacked". Of course, its all my opinion.


----------



## SciOC

Y'all need to take more medication.... So much hyperbole going on in all directions.  Just keep lighting each other's strawmen on fire, everyone wins!

Seriously.  Can we get back to headphones?   

If I had to buy one, which is more unique for my collection, the dm6 or the DMG?


----------



## darkwing

SciOC said:


> Y'all need to take more medication.... So much hyperbole going on in all directions.  Just keep lighting each other's strawmen on fire, everyone wins!
> 
> Seriously.  Can we get back to headphones?
> 
> If I had to buy one, which is more unique for my collection, the dm6 or the DMG?



based on your collection, the DM6


----------



## papa_mia

SciOC said:


> Y'all need to take more medication.... So much hyperbole going on in all directions.  Just keep lighting each other's strawmen on fire, everyone wins!
> 
> Seriously.  Can we get back to headphones?
> 
> If I had to buy one, which is more unique for my collection, the dm6 or the DMG?


Deep down, you know that you already had the answer to this question. Do you hear it? The calm, constant voice in you head?

Get both.


----------



## hemipowered007

Damnit no more burn in talk!!! Black Friday is upon us, let us all feast on cheaper gears, dm6 or toneking bl1 to sit aside my ex1000. I'm leaning towards the bl1 as it seems the dm6 would be more similar than different. Thoughts?


----------



## Zerohour88

SciOC said:


> Y'all need to take more medication.... So much hyperbole going on in all directions.  Just keep lighting each other's strawmen on fire, everyone wins!
> 
> Seriously.  Can we get back to headphones?
> 
> If I had to buy one, which is more unique for my collection, the dm6 or the DMG?



sorry, too broke to afford any medication, head-fi killed my wallet

If we wanna talk audio, well, recently a friend loaned me a CA Andromeda for 2 weeks, but sadly my Breeze Audio SE4 weren't up to task and I don't have IEMatch or such gear to get rid of the hiss. (Pondered on getting an impedance adapter, but on further research its not really the same thing)

didn't stop me from wholly enjoying it, definitely one for the hall of fame (I daresay even better than the UERM I auditioned before, though that have a different sound sig, of course)

How much does the hissing (I'm assuming from the mismatched impedance) would've ruined the actual sound quality of the Andro, I'll never know.


----------



## kova4a

Kitechaser said:


> Most car reviews are written after extensive testing, not just on what it drives like straight off the lot.
> You guys are making my point for me.
> And the fact that you are getting so triggered by my suggestion that reviewers spend some time with the product before they write half baked reviews, tells me you are all in the review business.
> And business on the review "gravy" train is good.


No, they aren't. If you get into a car and you don't like something you know it right away. All it takes a single test drive. You can't tell me that when you got the cl2, you didn't like something about it but told yourself everything will be alright in 200-300 hours. The passion you put into defending your opinion is something that you have only if you though it was the best thing ever right away and as I said before no one will spend 800 bucks on an iem and not return it right away if he/she doesn't like it.

When most people buy something they expect it to perform respectively of the price it costs right away. If I buy a $20 iem I wouldn't be judgmental coz I don't expect it to sound like a $500 one, but when people buy something that costs $1000 and it sounds off or not as good as something else that costs the same or cheaper, you can't honestly expect that they will dedicate so much time using something they don't like, not to mention affecting its resale value or losing the right to return it, in hopes that it will get better in a few weeks or months.

There isn't a single reviewer in the world (of anything) that will dedicate the time and effort you expect unless it's personal. Reviewing a lot of gear makes you a faster reviewer because you have plenty of points of reference. Like if you asked me to review a brand of whisky in high school I wouldn't know a thing about that, but now I need a sip to know if something is good or not, I don't need to drink a bottle of the same whiskey everyday for a month to let it grow on me, because I already know what I like and what are good whiskey qualities that should be their right away. The brain adjusts extremely fast, you don't need to spend a few months, it takes days, even hours as eyesight and hearing are the fastest adjusting senses. The problem comes when you come back to your reference and hear the things that it does better.

As far as reviewers go, you should refrain from overgeneralising. I am not a reviewer, haven't reviewed anything in years. My time is way more precious and I don't need gravy trains as I can buy any TOTL iem I want, but that's none of your business.


----------



## Lurk650

Kitechaser said:


> Most car reviews are written after extensive testing, not just on what it drives like straight off the lot.
> You guys are making my point for me.
> And the fact that you are getting so triggered by my suggestion that reviewers spend some time with the product before they write half baked reviews, tells me you are all in the review business.
> And business on the review "gravy" train is good.


Please write a review...or in your case a few, ya know, "review burn in", before calling out reviewers.


----------



## RvTrav

I read a lot of reviews of earphones and headphones and want to thank all those people who take the time and effort to write them.  Although I do not always hear things exactly as the reviewers do, I have always believed that this is due to the fact that we all hear things differently.  Thanks again and keep up the good work.


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> Please write a review...or in your case a few, ya know, "review burn in", before calling out reviewers.



I wouldn't expect that he/she can be bothered giving that much to the community when he/she don't even bother to fill out his/her profile page. It's so much more easy to throw crap on others and not doing jack crap self.

This is typical TROLL behavior in my experience .......


----------



## SciOC

papa_mia said:


> Deep down, you know that you already had the answer to this question. Do you hear it? The calm, constant voice in you head?
> 
> Get both.


The Seroquel takes care of the voices, but the answer, as you surmised, is both.


Zerohour88 said:


> sorry, too broke to afford any medication, head-fi killed my wallet
> 
> If we wanna talk audio, well, recently a friend loaned me a CA Andromeda for 2 weeks, but sadly my Breeze Audio SE4 weren't up to task and I don't have IEMatch or such gear to get rid of the hiss. (Pondered on getting an impedance adapter, but on further research its not really the same thing)
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on a comparison between the Andromeda and dm6, that's what I really want to know.  The dm6 looks like a budget Andromeda to me, and the dmg a budget ee legend x.    The Andromeda is really picky, and that's part of the reason I got rid of them.  They sounded great, but could be a pain.  Also, I hate iematch, wrecks the soundstage for me.  You get used to some hiss after a while....


----------



## chinmie

"show ignored content"

i see no changes in attitude. I'm still glad i put him on my ignore list


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 20, 2018)

*New Thread?*
Somebody mentioned discussion of "burn-in", "break-in" etc. should go to the Sound Science thread. I hope I got that wrong but the Sound Science appears to have been orphaned for quite a while. And it should deal exclusively with physics (impedance, waterfalls etc., stuff that is largely opinion-independent and has a scientific foundation). I wonder whether we should rather start a "Philosophy" thread for this as well as for the discussion of the value of reviews and more of the kinda-off topics discussed here recently (what I am NOT suggesting is a "Punch and Judy" thread where people beat each other up verbally).

My personal holy grail is how to describe sound as accurately and in as few words as possible. I am struggling in particular with writing my own reviews while distinguishing the big-picture sound quality: how would the reader know right away that the item discussed is in the $20 category and not in the $2000 class (or the other way round). Or the eternal question cost vs. fun vs. value: where are the sweet spots? Another one is standardization of sound description: for example, how is the midrange defined - in real life there are choices offered. What is mid-bass, for example: the bass _sensu stricto_ between sub-bass and midrange or the middle in the commonly accepted bass area between 60 and 250 Hz. All this is not really sound science or discovery. And people who are not interested in these topics simply don't subscribe to it.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 20, 2018)

Tenzh P4 Pro vs Brainwavz B400:





Both IEM's are burned in for 240 hours (=10 days for those of you without a calculator at hand) and both have the same gold coated platinum 80 core cable (or might it have been silver coated 8 core copper, my memory fails me...). I must admit though that one cable is black and the other is white but I haven't yet been able to detect any difference in sound due to the difference in color but I'm sure that others with more sensitive ears might be able to.

Built quality on the P4 is impeccable and doesn't loose out on anything to my Aurisonics ASG-1PLUS (originally $500 , they're also extremely comfortable to wear. The B400 loses out to pretty much any pair of IEM's I've see over $15 when it comes to built and finishing. Even though I've exchanged my pair once because of the poor finishing it's still far from good and definitely a lot less than I'd expect for the price. There's also something wrong with the MMCX connections (as was it on my first pair  as the cables came loose really easy and there's scratching noises from them occasionally.

When it comes to sound they're similar but different. They're both fairly well balanced and brings the midrange to focus. This makes them both very good options for vocal based music (Chris Jones, Mark Knopfler, Sarah K etc). The P4 is actually even more vocal forward and also more intimate in their presentation while the B400 sounds more even and a touch smoother and more coherent. They're both lacking some bass extension and impact as well. The B400 even more so, especially in the midbass. Even if the P4 has slightly more bass drive and sounds quite engaging with Malias Convergence album (which the B400 fails to do) none of them is able to pick up the drive from the bass on the Yello album Touch Yello and it sounds flat and unengaging on both. Subbass does not offer much impact at all in either so I would not recommend either of them  for bass driven music in general and definitely not for bassheads in particular. The treble has clearly better extension on the P4 to my ears while both are quite thick and very well articulated in the higher frequencies.

I'd say that they're both great IEM's for acoustic music with vocals but despite the B400 being slightly more refined (probably because of a bit better overall balance and being more coherent) I wouldn't recommend them to anyone due to the extremely poor built quality (especially for the price). The P4 on the other hand is a solid offering for below $100 if one is looking for a vocal centered pair of IEM's.

I hope this helps.

Edit: Btw, I paid for both these IEM's so in some universe taking the time to write this is probably just a way to justify my purchases.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of news. Looks like Penonaudio will get into the Black Friday Craze. Will have to brows their site this Friday to see what they have to offer. Up to 50% off they say. Penon dont have too many sales so this is interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

So if I see good deals I will post here for you guys. Like this one. Not BF yet but. This is a good deal for the MEE Audio P2s.@ $42 






https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-iem


----------



## SciOC (Nov 20, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Tenzh P4 Pro vs Brainwavz B400:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either I got the only well built pair of B400s out there or some very crappy pairs are out there.  I thought the build was perfectly fine on them...  The only pair I've really been disappointed in is the it04 (look a lot like the kz zsr with carbon fiber) but the b400 pair I had certainly seemed adequately built for the price.

And also, the technical term is choice-supportive bias. You chose both, so that's bias in itself.

To say anyone is unbiased is nonsense.  We just need to all acknowledge and accept bias.  Some biases are quite powerful, some are relatively weak, and that depends obviously on the person.


----------



## FastAndClean

*Dsnuts
*
*that store doesn't ship for ten days now, do you have any idea why is that?*
*i am considering canceling my order if the headphones are not shipped by friday*


----------



## Dsnuts

You ever shop at Massdrop? That is normal. They get all their orders in and then do a bulk purchase which in turn drops the price to what your seeing. Very safe place to buy.


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


> *Dsnuts
> 
> that store doesn't ship for ten days now, do you have any idea why is that?
> i am considering canceling my order if the headphones are not shipped by friday*


Uhhh, penon?  Yeah, that's a safe place to buy from....
Honestly hard to think of a safer place to buy chifi from.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 21, 2018)

Probably the most charming effect of owning the DM6 is the underdog achievement award it gets. As we all know many times price means nothing here. And while the DM6 is not the most detailed or refined IEM, it’s got an enjoyment factor way beyond it’s cost. I still may be in the new toy phase, or the new signature phase, or the “I can’t believe $199 sounds this good!” phase.........I don’t know? There is obviously more IEMs out there that have a signature like the DM6........I may have demoed them, but I own nothing that sounds like the DM6 exactly.

Of course this hobby is going from one headphone to another to another and back again, but I hope to find an experience like the DM6 again someday. I’ve honestly never heard $199 be this good? I’ve switched from using the more straight-laced 1A to using the Sony 1Z as it wakes the DM6 up slightly. I have also found going 4.4mm balanced to really bring it to another level all together. So really what is amazing is the scalability at hand here. Again a first for my $199 audio history.

It’s probably love when you like an IEM just as much for what it gets wrong as what it gets right?


----------



## SciOC

Redcarmoose said:


> Probably the most charming effect of owning the DM6 is the underdog achievement award it gets. As we all know many times price means nothing here. And while the DM6 is not the most detailed or refined IEM, it’s got an enjoyment factor way beyond it’s cost. I still may be in the new toy phase, or the new signature phase, or the “I can’t believe $199 sounds this good!” phase.........I don’t know. There is obviously more IEMs out there that have a signature like the DM6........I may have demoed them, but I own nothing that sounds like the DM6 exactly?
> 
> Of course this hobby is going from one headphone to another to another and back again, but I hope to find an experience like the DM6 again someday. I’ve honestly never heard $199 be this good? I’ve switched from using the more straight-laced 1A to using the Sony 1Z as it wakes the DM6 up slightly. I have also found going 4.4mm balanced to really bring it to another level all together. So really what is amazing is the scalability at hand here. Again a first for my $199 audio history.
> 
> It’s probably love when you like an IEM just as much for what it gets wrong as what it gets right?


How would you compare them to your Kaiser's?


----------



## fljoe

Posted by llamaluv in the iem deals thread ...

ALO Audio Warehouse B-stock sale (Campfire IEMs). I just got the email on this 5 minutes ago.

https://aloaudio.deals/

Highlights are b-stock Atlas for $849 (well... one less of them now). And the various Andromeda editions.


----------



## ddmt

SciOC said:


> The Seroquel takes care of the voices, but the answer, as you surmised, is both.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a comparison between the Andromeda and dm6, that's what I really want to know.  The dm6 looks like a budget Andromeda to me, and the dmg a budget ee legend x.    The Andromeda is really picky, and that's part of the reason I got rid of them.  They sounded great, but could be a pain.  Also, I hate iematch, wrecks the soundstage for me.  You get used to some hiss after a while....



Same here. True, you have to adjust your source around it which is a bummer.

From what I read on reddit, someone sold his green Andro since he got the DM6, although he’s not saying DM6 is better than green Andro. If I remember correctly he mentioned that the sound of DM6 is not far behind with the 1/5 price of Andro.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Zerohour88 said:


> If we wanna talk audio, well, recently a friend loaned me a CA Andromeda for 2 weeks, but sadly my Breeze Audio SE4 weren't up to task and I don't have IEMatch or such gear to get rid of the hiss. (Pondered on getting an impedance adapter, but on further research its not really the same thing)
> 
> didn't stop me from wholly enjoying it, definitely one for the hall of fame (I daresay even better than the UERM I auditioned before, though that have a different sound sig, of course)
> 
> How much does the hissing (I'm assuming from the mismatched impedance) would've ruined the actual sound quality of the Andro, I'll never know.



FWIW, Hiss and output impedance are not necessarily related. (E.g., I have a low-impedance amp that hisses and a high-impedance amp with a totally black background.) The IEMatch will help with both, though.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 20, 2018)

SciOC said:


> How would you compare them to your Kaiser's?



The K10 Encore IEMs are obviously way more technically able, able to relay way more of the reality in the recording. The Nobel IEMs can take a live recording and somehow replay what went into the microphones to create soundstage. They are detailed but not the most detailed, they are fast and mainly midcentric with an overall warmth and charisma all their own. When the Encore bass shows up it’s delineated and outlined, but they simply don’t do EDM the way I like.

The K10 Encore IEMs are not and have never been my preferred sound signature. They have always been a complementary sound signature in my collection. I was looking for the IEM version of the AKG k701 when I purchased them. So it’s hard to objectively do a comparison here. The Encores are fun to use once in a while and I would never sell them as I admire when they do certain musical genres perfect. But......the DM6 tune with EDM is what I’m into, parallel to the N3, the qdc V3 Anole, the Z1R and the Z7 and the Z5. And while not exactly like the list, the DM6 brings it’s own variation and character, which makes owning it a pleasure. The Encore and DM6 would be described as diametrically opposed, in fact if someone loves the Encore sound they would not want anything to do with the DM6, as they are that different. Though in reality the DM6 probably makes it’s living glossing over and covering stuff up.


----------



## Colors

Redcarmoose said:


> Probably the most charming effect of owning the DM6 is the underdog achievement award it gets. As we all know many times price means nothing here. And while the DM6 is not the most detailed or refined IEM, it’s got an enjoyment factor way beyond it’s cost. I still may be in the new toy phase, or the new signature phase, or the “I can’t believe $199 sounds this good!” phase.........I don’t know. There is obviously more IEMs out there that have a signature like the DM6........I may have demoed them, but I own nothing that sounds like the DM6 exactly?
> 
> Of course this hobby is going from one headphone to another to another and back again, but I hope to find an experience like the DM6 again someday. I’ve honestly never heard $199 be this good? I’ve switched from using the more straight-laced 1A to using the Sony 1Z as it wakes the DM6 up slightly. I have also found going 4.4mm balanced to really bring it to another level all together. So really what is amazing is the scalability at hand here. Again a first for my $199 audio history.
> 
> It’s probably love when you like an IEM just as much for what it gets wrong as what it gets right?



I don’t know if many times the price means nothing >.>; I can see what you mean slightly because my EX1000 which I got for $280 can go toe to toe with many TOTL IEMs but something like the Shure KSE1500 and LCDi4, despite being very expensive, smacks everything else I’ve demo’d below it. 

I gotta test the DM6 to see if how it sounds. If it’s like the Empire Ears ESR which is the impression of what I get when I read the feedback for only $199, I’d be very impressed.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 20, 2018)

Colors said:


> I don’t know if many times the price means nothing >.>; I can see what you mean slightly because my EX1000 which I got for $280 can go toe to toe with many TOTL IEMs but something like the Shure KSE1500 and LCDi4, despite being very expensive, smacks everything else I’ve demo’d below it.
> 
> I gotta test the DM6 to see if how it sounds. If it’s like the Empire Ears ESR which is the impression of what I get when I read the feedback for only $199, I’d be very impressed.



I meant price means nothing at times, if you enjoy an IEM. With headphones you will find many sold their TOTL headphones and listen to HD600/HD650 only. I’m just stating that price doesn’t always guarantee happiness.

I state the fact due to many price snobs overlooking the DM6 when in fact it’s to their disservice in the end. I don’t want to over-hype the hype. The DM6 is not perfect in any way.......I still think vocals can be two dimensional and lacking personality. But everything else......amazing!


----------



## ddmt

Look at that, BGVP Official Store. not sure it’s legit or not


----------



## darkwing

Redcarmoose said:


> Probably the most charming effect of owning the DM6 is the underdog achievement award it gets. As we all know many times price means nothing here. And while the DM6 is not the most detailed or refined IEM, it’s got an enjoyment factor way beyond it’s cost. I still may be in the new toy phase, or the new signature phase, or the “I can’t believe $199 sounds this good!” phase.........I don’t know. There is obviously more IEMs out there that have a signature like the DM6........I may have demoed them, but I own nothing that sounds like the DM6 exactly?
> 
> Of course this hobby is going from one headphone to another to another and back again, but I hope to find an experience like the DM6 again someday. I’ve honestly never heard $199 be this good? I’ve switched from using the more straight-laced 1A to using the Sony 1Z as it wakes the DM6 up slightly. I have also found going 4.4mm balanced to really bring it to another level all together. So really what is amazing is the scalability at hand here. Again a first for my $199 audio history.
> 
> It’s probably love when you like an IEM just as much for what it gets wrong as what it gets right?



my thoughts exactly, every time I have an urge to buy something more expensive, I just put on the DM6 and listen to some music and question myself if I really need to spend something like 3 times or more to get something better


----------



## Zerohour88

kukkurovaca said:


> FWIW, Hiss and output impedance are not necessarily related. (E.g., I have a low-impedance amp that hisses and a high-impedance amp with a totally black background.) The IEMatch will help with both, though.



To be fair, the SE4 is like usd$40 or something, so its wasn't a fair match at all, haha. A USB DAC with Sabre ES9028Q2M, DSD support for so cheap was too tempting not to try out. The hiss might have been high noise floor, I'll measure the output impedance once I get the time.


----------



## Redcarmoose

darkwing said:


> my thoughts exactly, every time I have an urge to buy something more expensive, I just put on the DM6 and listen to some music and question myself if I really need to spend something like 3 times or more to get something better



There IS something real here. But just like any new thing, folks are going to throw rocks at it.......it’s human nature.


----------



## dweaver

Radsone ES100 in the house! I am using it with my computer right now just as a straight DAC. So far I like the sound, good little DAC and I haven't even used it for BT use yet! Will see how it pairs up with my S9 when I take the dog for a walk later after my gets a bit of a charge. It seems to be more balanced (from my computer) than the S9 is natively. Hopefully this carries over to Bluetooth. Like the extra battery life it offers assuming their claims are accurate.

I am trying the 2.5 TRRS port with the Brainwavz cable I ordered. So far I am not getting any wow moments from the balanced cable like I got when I used balanced out of my Pono player but I am also using cheaper IEM's compared to my dead Z5's. Was using the Mackie 220 just switched over to the Fender FXA2. ahhhh that's better. Tighter more controlled bass, cleaner mids, and treble. Will try the B400 later when I have a moment.

Just brought down the S9. Time to see how these perform in BT mode. Just listened to  Code Cool by Patricia Barber will try the same song in BT mode A/B and see what I hear....

Listening back to back I notice some changes in bass and treble losing a smidge of texture and air but the differences are minor. Unfortunately some of the warmth of the S9 also seems to be present so even over BT the S9 manages to color the sound but it's less than just using the headphone port of the S9. I will have to test A/B straight from the headphone and then the ES100 to really get a good picture which I don't have time for tonight. But I think the ES100 over BT offers as good a sound or better than the S9 headphone jack. Not sure if I should say that's a testament of the ES100 quality or an indictment against the S9...

Think this may make me wish I hadn't wasted money on some of the cables and BT devices I have bought recently...


----------



## kukkurovaca

Zerohour88 said:


> To be fair, the SE4 is like usd$40 or something, so its wasn't a fair match at all, haha. A USB DAC with Sabre ES9028Q2M, DSD support for so cheap was too tempting not to try out. The hiss might have been high noise floor, I'll measure the output impedance once I get the time.



Some of my favorite amps are hissy, TBH. Good reason to have some low-sensitivity earphones. : )


----------



## hemipowered007

Toneking bl1 shall be ordered friday, as it's on sale on aliexpress. Let's hope this thing sounds good. I had seen the one headfi review posted that stated the guy had an ex1000 and a few other iems that it could hold its own with. Hoping for the best, expecting the worst, but ya gotta take risks in this game right? I'm really interested in that dm6 tbh, but, the whole slightly recessed vocals thing gets me. Here's something, so the magaosi k3pro, isn't a great iem, EXCEPT, it does guitars, so so well. They sound so engaging and tonality is great, but the highs, and the coherence to the dynamic driver for the low end, are crap. The low end is also boomy and not tactile. It's also a cheap iem at 90 bucks when it was new early last year for me, so I didn't expect totl.  So, I found its a knowles Dual Ba 30017, anyone have any idea of an iem that uses this for their mids as well? I tried searching but couldn't find much besides the Fiio f9. That sound, if built around a good high and low end with all ba or a well designed crossover, would be killer FOR ME. That's what I'm searching for, now, I gotta find it. And I mean quality low end, not quantity


----------



## dweaver (Nov 21, 2018)

OK the ES100 in balanced mode is definitely more separated and sharp. I listened to the Ballad of Johnny Hook by Barney Bental and using the balanced cable there was a guitar being played on the left ear that was so clear it was almost distracting something I never really played attention to so I switched to the regular cable and sure enough the guitar was much less pronounced and clear. If I get to used to that clarity I might have a hard time switching back  to "normal audio".

Damn it, now I will have buy a balanced cable for my Nighthawks! The good news is while be able to use with my HE400 as well .

Has anyone ever connected the ES100 to their phone as a DAC? Thinking but would be more clear like on my PC. Really like this little unit...

Edit: just switched back to balanced and yup, I am done. The difference is so stark I dont think I will be able to convince myself to go back to normal... good think all my best IEMs and headphones can have cable swaps...


----------



## SciOC

Yeah.  That happens.  I'm not sure I'm much of a believer in the crosstalk issue, but it seems like most amps are much more powerful in balanced mode....


----------



## darkwing

DM6 has slightly recessed vocals? to me they sound about the same as my ATH M40x

or are they talking about the DMG? that's the one with the slightly recessed mids


----------



## dweaver

Ya the power was doubled on my Pono in balanced mode. Not sure if that's the same on the ES100 but the clarity is amazing.


----------



## silverfishla

dweaver said:


> Ya the power was doubled on my Pono in balanced mode. Not sure if that's the same on the ES100 but the clarity is amazing.


I don’t get double the power on my Shanling M3s in balanced. Nor my Zishan DSD (not true balanced).  Pono has a great amp section and their balanced implementation is excellent.  Actually hard to beat in DAPs that I’ve heard.


----------



## Lurk650

dweaver said:


> OK the ES100 in balanced mode is definitely more separated and sharp. I listened to the Ballad of Johnny Hook by Barney Bental and using the balanced cable there was a guitar being played on the left ear that was so clear it was almost distracting something I never really played attention to so I switched to the regular cable and sure enough the guitar was much less pronounced and clear. If I get to used to that clarity I might have a hard time switching back  to "normal audio".
> 
> Damn it, now I will have buy a balanced cable for my Nighthawks! The good news is while be able to use with my HE400 as well .
> 
> ...


If you are in the USA I have a cable that will work for you. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-400i-balanced-cable-2-5-trrs.891996/


----------



## geagle

dweaver said:


> Ya the power was doubled on my Pono in balanced mode. Not sure if that's the same on the ES100 but the clarity is amazing.



If you use it with your phone, on the earsone app there's options to use double power. Love the ES100, really a great device. Only downer is the overall plastic-y feeling (to me, at least), but it's very high quality in everything else, IMHO, starting with SOUND quality  .


----------



## Lurk650

geagle said:


> If you use it with your phone, on the earsone app there's options to use double power. Love the ES100, really a great device. Only downer is the overall plastic-y feeling (to me, at least), but it's very high quality in everything else, IMHO, starting with SOUND quality  .


The 2x current isn't double the power. Don't want to detract this thread but it's in the dedicated thread.


----------



## superuser1

geagle said:


> If you use it with your phone, on the earsone app there's options to use double power. Love the ES100, really a great device. Only downer is the overall plastic-y feeling (to me, at least), but it's very high quality in everything else, IMHO, starting with SOUND quality  .


No wonder im waiting for the ES200


----------



## chinmie

it arrived this afternoon. 

initial listening and tip rolling (the stock wide bore tips makes the midbass a bit too warm) i settled for the JVC  spiral dots. 

the red looks great on the box, but raising it to the light it looks a bit pinkish red..luckily when worn on the ears it looks darker red like on the box.

i like this iem. an all BA sound with a warmish touch on the overall sound. can't find anything major to nitpick about the tuning: bass has rumble but not shaking my eardrums too much to make me nauseous, the mids recessed a bit compared to the bass and treble just enough to make the staging wide and nicely separated, while i can still enjoy the vocals, treble is extended enough but not reaching the fatiguing point at long sessions (like the EX1000 does).

cable is nicely weighted, although i prefer a straight jack, than this L jack.

i only compared this to my Hisenior B5+ which also have 5 BA configuration and a cheaper price point, at nearly half the price of the DM6. 
the DM6 wins on technicalities. i still enjoy the B5+ for acoustics though, even compared to the DM6  because the B5+ has a more "less compressed" and more neutral sound, kind of like listening to unmixed recording tracks that hasn't been applied some compressor/limiter, while the DM6 has a "finished mastering session" kind of sound. the B5+ also has a bit more sparkle on treble and an airier soundstage, while the DM6 has a more punchy and driving sound.

obviously i had bought this, so i don't have to apply my 1 minute rule to review this anymore, as i can take all the time i like 
but if i did use that rule, this DM6 would still pass the test for me.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 21, 2018)

darkwing said:


> DM6 has slightly recessed vocals? to me they sound about the same as my ATH M40x
> 
> or are they talking about the DMG? that's the one with the slightly recessed mids



I don’t thinks it’s just me, others have noted the bread and water vocals. Not necessarily a big drawback in perspective of everything else they do great; but if you had to point out only one thing slightly off with the DM6. I don’t listen to vocal music with them, so rarely notice it at all.

Also I have one pair of DM6 running a balanced cable and one regular single ended 3.5mm. The balanced is a whole new world, after repeated slide by side testing. I would advise anyone with the DM6 to go all out to find a balanced signal. Balanced gets you faster personality, increase soundstage and way better imaging.......it’s not even funny.


----------



## Redcarmoose

chinmie said:


> it arrived this afternoon.
> 
> initial listening and tip rolling (the stock wide bore tips makes the midbass a bit too warm) i settled for the JVC  spiral dots.
> 
> ...



That’s a great way to describe the sound as a finished master session  sound. I totally agree, they somehow relate a polish and completeness and along with the smoothness........it makes long listening runs easy going. I felt they improved after 4 days of burn in, but that’s just me.


----------



## darkwing

Redcarmoose said:


> I don’t thinks it’s just me, others have noted the bread and water vocals. Not necessarily a big drawback in perspective of everything else they do great; but if you had to point out only one thing slightly off with the DM6. I don’t listen to vocal music with them, so rarely notice it at all.
> 
> Also I have one pair of DM6 running a balanced cable and one regular single ended 3.5mm. The balanced is a whole new world, after repeated slide by side testing. I would advise anyone with the DM6 to go all out to find a balanced signal. Balanced gets you faster personality, increase soundstage and way better imaging.......it’s not even funny.



yup, balanced is really better for the DM6, I think it really scales with the source


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 21, 2018)

darkwing said:


> yup, balanced is really better for the DM6, I think it really scales with the source



It’s frankly amazing to me. Where stuff like the Z5 scales up balanced but the DM6.......it’s the only way I can use them?

Lol .......maybe I feel this way because of the price-to-performance ratio, or the fact that it’s new?

And on the midrange area; it’s not a big deal. Some folks absolutely love a hollowed out mid, I don’t and it’s normally the very first thing I notice. The DM6 is walking a fine line where we don’t have a showy standout mid, nor are the mids lacking a ton. I just don’t hear them as one of the showcase personalities of the IEM, that’s all.


----------



## zepmaj

audiohurric4ne said:


> waiting patienly for a comparisson between bgvp dm6, whizzer A-he03 and oriolus finshci. anyone have all 3 ?


I was in same situation, i went for the dm6. Someone who has both dm6 and A-he03 recommend dm6, another one who has both dm6 and finschi recommend dm6 too.


----------



## Gee Simpson

This may have been asked before, but how does the iBasso IT01 compare to the DM6?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Gee Simpson said:


> This may have been asked before, but how does the iBasso IT01 compare to the DM6?



They just released IT01 MK2.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1329#post-14610955


----------



## loomisjohnson

kova4a said:


> Well, that's only half true, because the price range of the current mid-fi gear occupies the range where the summit-fi was 10 years ago. Also, now the price disparity between the different segments is greater than ever. What used to be something like: entry-level at sub-$50, lower mid-fi at $50-150, upper mid-fi at $150-250 and TOTL at $250-500 has turned into something like: entry-level at sub-$100, lower mid-fi at $100-400, upper mid-fi at $400-800, lower high-end at $800-1200 and TOTL at $1200-5000.
> 
> As someone who has heard a lot of the TOTL gear from before - sennheiser ie8, shure se535, etymotic er4s, westone 4, ath ck10, etc. I can only half agree with the statement that the mid-fi iems of today sound better than all of the top-tier iems of yesteryear. It's definitely not just the tone - detail monsters like the ety er4s and the ath ck10 (and most TWFK-based iems of before) are still detail monsters. Yeah, with the evolution of hybrid designs and BA drivers some of the newer iems might have better low-end or bigger soundstage, better layering, etc. on top of the good details, for instance like the flc8 introduced a marriage between a TWFK and a dynamic driver for the bass.
> 
> ...


this is a very well reasoned post, and i agree with much of it--a number of the old flagships (the akg 3003 comes to mind) may still sound subjectively better than today's mammothly hyped midfi (>$200) multidriver chifis. what's really changed is the whole value quotient--the highly-touted $50-$150 models i started collecting five years ago (ostry, dunu, eph100, jvc fxt90 etc.) just can't hold up to similarly priced current models. plus now you can get >$20 wunderkinds from trn, kz, etc. which are competitive with the aforesaid--that same $20 would have gotten you dollar store junk years ago.


----------



## reiserFS

So...anyone tried the Kinera Odin 8BA Flagship yet? I haven't found any review yet...


----------



## josesol07

darkwing said:


> yup, balanced is really better for the DM6, I think it really scales with the source


wow, one more justification to keep on expending on this hobby. Currently using Caying N3 as a source for my DM6. What would be a nice DAP with Balanced output that does not break the bank?
and of course, a cable to go along with it?


----------



## audiohurric4ne (Nov 21, 2018)

zepmaj said:


> I was in same situation, i went for the dm6. Someone who has both dm6 and A-he03 recommend dm6, another one who has both dm6 and finschi recommend dm6 too.



honestly feel bad for whizzer. they come out with a beautiful, promissing iem but no one seems to buy it because of dm6. if only they come 2 weeks earlier than dm6 ? fincshi however got its own fan.


----------



## hiflofi

reiserFS said:


> So...anyone tried the Kinera Odin 8BA Flagship yet? I haven't found any review yet...


Crin has short impressions and a FR out.


----------



## darkwing

josesol07 said:


> wow, one more justification to keep on expending on this hobby. Currently using Caying N3 as a source for my DM6. What would be a nice DAP with Balanced output that does not break the bank?
> and of course, a cable to go along with it?



Hiby R3? I don't know if there is a cheaper DAP with balanced output


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 21, 2018)

darkwing said:


> Hiby R3? I don't know if there is a cheaper DAP with balanced output



Many have purchased the 16GB joybuy Sony zx300, then put a card in it. $379.          I have heard the zx300 but not with the DM6. Check to learn about the 16 GB ones from the zx300 thread.
https://m.joybuy.com/600198203.html

It’s called the zx300a
Pics here.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-nw-zx300.854693/page-285


----------



## zepmaj

audiohurric4ne said:


> honestly feel bad for whizzer. they come out with a beautiful, promissing iem but no one seems to buy it because of dm6. if only they come 2 weeks earlier than dm6 ? fincshi however got its own fan.


Yes, a-he03s are one of the most beautiful looking iems imho.


----------



## josesol07

@darkwing, @Redcarmoose thanks for pointing me to those options. Any other suggestion?


----------



## darkwing

josesol07 said:


> @darkwing, @Redcarmoose thanks for pointing me to those options. Any other suggestion?



what is your budget?


----------



## Dsnuts

josesol07 said:


> wow, one more justification to keep on expending on this hobby. Currently using Caying N3 as a source for my DM6. What would be a nice DAP with Balanced output that does not break the bank?
> and of course, a cable to go along with it?



Get yourself a shanling M3s for $239 https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/shanling


and a balanced cable from amazon. Bang for buck. https://www.amazon.com/Extension-**...?ie=UTF8&qid=1542812381&sr=8-12&keywords=****


----------



## papa_mia

reiserFS said:


> So...anyone tried the Kinera Odin 8BA Flagship yet? I haven't found any review yet...


Crin has some first impressions on his subreddit, where he stated: "...extremely narrow staging, odd tonality and rather low resolution."


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> it arrived this afternoon.
> 
> initial listening and tip rolling (the stock wide bore tips makes the midbass a bit too warm) i settled for the JVC  spiral dots.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your liking them. So how do the vocals compare to your hisenior are they as good?


----------



## josesol07

Dsnuts said:


> Get yourself a shanling M3s for $239 https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/shanling
> and a balanced cable from amazon. Bang for buck. https://www.amazon.com/Extension-**...?ie=UTF8&qid=1542812381&sr=8-12&keywords=****


awesome, thanks



darkwing said:


> what is your budget?


300$ tops


----------



## SciOC (Nov 21, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> 300$ tops


Ibasso dx120
Shanling m3s
Hiby r3
Fiio x5iii
Fiio x3iii

If it were me, i'd definitely take the top of the budget and grab the dx120 ....  R3 or m3s are the next down on the list, i'd lean towards the hiby, but it's a little underpowered.  Really though, get the dx120 unless you need more...  Frills.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> Good to hear your liking them. So how do the vocals compare to your hisenior are they as good?



despite having the same configuration (5BAs) their tonality are somewhat polar opposite to each other:
DM6 is more of a fun V shape with bright tilted mid/vocals, while B5+ is more mid forward with warmer and fuller toned mids.
DM6 has a farther back placements of the band/music, while B5+ is more front row kind of placement, with the vocals closer to us. 

can't pick obvious winner because they sounded different


----------



## CoFire

josesol07 said:


> awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> 300$ tops



I'm in the same boat looking for a player. From what I've read, the Ibasso DX120 might be the best option at $300, but from what I'm reading, there are so many different features in DAPS that you must consider how you will use the DAP, what gear will be paired and how much music do you want to stuff into it. 

I ended up getting an LG V30+ since I needed a phone anyway which I'll use for streaming and potentially pair it with a desk setup or Cayin C5 if I need more power or more power on the run. 

Again, from what I'm reading, if you extend your budget to $400, the Lotoo Paw 5000 MkII or Opus 1S offer some VERY attractive alternatives, again, pending how you intend to use them. 

I'm also very interested in the topic since I'm in the market.


----------



## battosai

josesol07 said:


> awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> 300$ tops



Fiio M9 at $299. Just bought one today on ebay with promo code PICKFAST, $255 shipped... Hard to beat at this price as it does streaming services like Tidal and Spotify with offline support...


----------



## reiserFS

papa_mia said:


> Crin has some first impressions on his subreddit, where he stated: "...extremely narrow staging, odd tonality and rather low resolution."


Meh. Gonna pass this one then.


----------



## SciOC

CoFire said:


> I'm in the same boat looking for a player. From what I've read, the Ibasso DX120 might be the best option at $300, but from what I'm reading, there are so many different features in DAPS that you must consider how you will use the DAP, what gear will be paired and how much music do you want to stuff into it.
> 
> I ended up getting an LG V30+ since I needed a phone anyway which I'll use for streaming and potentially pair it with a desk setup or Cayin C5 if I need more power or more power on the run.
> 
> ...


The shanling m5s is being released as we speak too, for $429.  I have this one on preorder, hopefully to replace my hiby r6....  It should be a good one.  But assuming the dx120 checks all the boxes you need, that's a great option, but it definitely depends what features you need.  

The hiby r3 definitely checks a lot of boxes that some others don't.


----------



## battosai

SciOC said:


> The shanling m5s is being released as we speak too, for $429.  I have this one on preorder, hopefully to replace my hiby r6....  It should be a good one.  But assuming the dx120 checks all the boxes you need, that's a great option, but it definitely depends what features you need.
> 
> The hiby r3 definitely checks a lot of boxes that some others don't.



I am sure the Shanling M5s will sound better than the Fiio M9 but it doesn't have Tidal yet and when it does, it won't have offline play. Insta-deal breaker for me. Beautiful device though...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2018)

Looking forward to the M5s. I plan on getting one myself. Cayin N5ii will be $269 on musicteck site but they have issues which I am ceratin they corrected in their newer N5iis which will be on sale for $400 from $500. @ $400 those are compelling as well but my choice would be the M5s for that amount of money.

So it seems I will be getting a lucky bag earphone. Seems to be very well recieved among early reports. Was told by Jim they are very nice sounding is how he describes them. Look forward to hearing those. Anybody get thier lucky bag eaphone?

@Wiljen how goes with the lucky bag?


----------



## SciOC

battosai said:


> I am sure the Shanling M5s will sound better than the Fiio M9 but it doesn't have Tidal yet and when it does, it won't have offline play. Insta-deal breaker for me. Beautiful device though...


Yep, gotta make sure all the boxes you need are checked....  The R3 really offers a lot off bells and whistles for the price.

I don't need anything fancy, my big minus with the m5s right now is the lack of a dsp option.  MSEB on the hiby is great, and I'm not sure what is implemented on the fiio's these days but the viper effects were great DSP options too.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Anybody get thier lucky bag eaphone?



They sound good but they are a bit too warm IMO, not as "bad" as the OM1 though.

I've just been notified my Whizzer A-HE03 is in the country so I'll get these soon, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2018)

I have a feeing they will be tuned like the DT300 pros which was warm and mid forward sound from supposed 15 year sound guy that used to work for Shure.

Have to admit I am interested in how the new updated IT01 turns out. If they can tune them with more mid range presence those will be a big bang for buck earphone. Hopefully will keep the cost down.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> They sound good but they are a bit too warm IMO, not as "bad" as the OM1 though.
> 
> I've just been notified my Whizzer A-HE03 is in the country so I'll get these soon, maybe tomorrow.


My ostry kc07 has just landed aswell soo can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## josesol07

Features I need/want on next DAP:

Price about  $300
Pocket size for outdoor use but Bigger than Cayin N3
Balanced output
Very low output impedance ( < 1 Ohm)
1 SD card slot is sufficient
Battery life > 8 hours
DAC for USB source
Streaming via Bluetooth
Customizable EQ (not mandatory)
Transport for external  DAC  (seldom)
Android not mandatory
UI:  organize  music library at least by genre or folder, and easy access to Artist

Will check suggested models


----------



## kukkurovaca

dweaver said:


> OK the ES100 in balanced mode is definitely more separated and sharp. I listened to the Ballad of Johnny Hook by Barney Bental and using the balanced cable there was a guitar being played on the left ear that was so clear it was almost distracting something I never really played attention to so I switched to the regular cable and sure enough the guitar was much less pronounced and clear. If I get to used to that clarity I might have a hard time switching back  to "normal audio".
> 
> Damn it, now I will have buy a balanced cable for my Nighthawks! The good news is while be able to use with my HE400 as well .
> 
> ...





SciOC said:


> Yeah.  That happens.  I'm not sure I'm much of a believer in the crosstalk issue, but it seems like most amps are much more powerful in balanced mode....



Balanced should be expected to be more powerful for a given device. However, that's not necessarily an inherent virtue for balanced overall. You can always just get a more powerful single-ended unit, and that may end up giving you better overall performance. (This is Shanling's argument with their forthcoming bluetooth receiver, better to do single ended very well than try to do both SE and balanced decently. I don't know if I buy it in that case since that device category is generally convenience-oriented.) Also, in cases where the device has sufficient power in both SE and balanced, then it comes down to differences in the implementation in that particular device.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> My ostry kc07 has just landed aswell soo can't wait for it to arrive!



Didn't you dislike the KC09? If so, curious as to why you bought this one.


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> I have a feeing they will be tuned like the DT300 pros which was warm and mid forward sound from supposed 15 year sound guy that used to work for Shure.
> 
> Have to admit I am interested in how the new updated IT01 turns out. If they can tune them with more mid range presence those will be a big bang for buck earphone. Hopefully will keep the cost down.


not using Graphene is a dissapointment though, DAT GRAPHENE BASS


----------



## Dsnuts

CNT is no joke either. Carbon Nanotube is the stiffer Graphene basically. Usually has a similar bass characteristic as Graphene. Will be interesting to see how they tune it.


----------



## ranchowner

What / how much can I expect upgrading to DM6 from Tin Audio T2's?


----------



## FastAndClean

ranchowner said:


> What / how much can I expect upgrading to DM6 from Tin Audio T2's?


ah the question, all starts here and ends up with a lot of "buy now" buttons, to the end of time


----------



## HungryPanda

Well my NiceHCK mystery bag turned up today and my Whizzer A-H03 Kylin has passed through customs and should be in my grubby little hands soon


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Well my NiceHCK mystery bag turned up today and my Whizzer A-H03 Kylin has passed through customs and should be in my grubby little hands soon


Good to hear! All fukukubukuro and other 11/11 stuff for Canadians appears to be still in China as Canada Post is presently not accepting  foreign parcels...owing to rotating strikes. And my KZ ZSN should have been delivered 2 weeks ago according to tracking.

Good that I have a few items already .


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2018)

I am wondering if they will just call that phone the FUKUBUKURO?  Can we type this? Is there a name for the mystery iem? Aha just looked. EP10. Not such a mystery anymore. They should just advertise it as what it is.!


----------



## HungryPanda

the mystery iem is the EP10


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 21, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> I am wondering if they will just call that phone the FUKUBUKURO?  Can we type this? Is there a name for the mystery iem?



I recommend the Super Fukubukuro ...


----------



## kova4a

My super fukubukuro was dispatched just yesterday, so the wait continues. 9 days from ordering is not as bad as I expected.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2018)

What is that supposed to be? Anyone know?


----------



## jant71

Sounds like Otto Motor knows. Should put it in a spoiler.


----------



## paulindss

Anyone that has a tehnz p4 pro could do me a favor and try them in balanced with better quality cable and report any differences ?

The Asian review i have read when whe where discussing this iem mentioned that these iems scales well with better quality cable. The review of audbos here also states that.

It would be very helpful. Also, any member that has dm6 and p4 pro (or audbos) i would appreciate any comparison because some members said they are on par with dm6. But soundiophile review found dm6 much better so it made me confuse.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 21, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Didn't you dislike the KC09? If so, curious as to why you bought this one.


At the start I thought it was ok but after comparing it to other iems similar priced I thought it actually has really good vocals with a big soundstage. My only problem with it was that it sounded a bit bloated at times and not very clear so I've been told the kc07 is an all around improvement with a similar signature. In my long time search for an iem with a big soundstage and neutral/forward vocals the kc09 was the closest but Iacks the technacalities and resolution compared to the secret gardens, osv3 and it01. But all of those either have vocal or soundstage problems (for me) off my phone.


----------



## superuser1

How long before all your 11.11 orders get to you?


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> Anyone that has a tehnz p4 pro could do me a favor and try them in balanced with better quality cable and report any differences ?
> 
> The Asian review i have read when whe where discussing this iem mentioned that these iems scales well with better quality cable. The review of audbos here also states that.
> 
> It would be very helpful. Also, any member that has dm6 and p4 pro (or audbos) i would appreciate any comparison because some members said they are on par with dm6. But soundiophile review found dm6 much better so it made me confuse.



the only benefit in going balanced is when your audio source is optimized more on it's balanced output (or in other words, under-optimized on it's single balanced output). so switching between SE to balanced on that particular unit/source will be heard as an improvement in sound. some examples that i remember are my ES100 and my friend's Sony ZX300..the balanced output is clearly better on that two unit. the usual audible improvements are better separation, resulting in better soundstage. on some cases (depending on the unit) the bass and treble extension might also improve

on other gear like my Bluedac, for example, switching between SE and balanced has no difference other that slight increase in volume.


----------



## battosai

superuser1 said:


> How long before all your 11.11 orders get to you?


My two iems still haven't shipped... Not happy...


----------



## superuser1

battosai said:


> My two iems still haven't shipped... Not happy...


Its almost been 10 days now... Did you order something exotic?


----------



## Geared4me

Both of my 11.11 orders shipped on Monday so probably about two weeks.


----------



## arielext (Nov 21, 2018)

I like slim cables, non braided, non silver. I know it's a shock in chi-fi world but it's true 
The fiio and bgvp cables I got are totally not to my liking. Should I just order a new Westone cable or are there some cheaper options?


----------



## battosai

superuser1 said:


> Its almost been 10 days now... Did you order something exotic?


DM6 and HQ(VIII)...
I got an update regarding the DM6, they will finish testing on the 24th. Regarding the other one, just the regular "it's a custom build bla bla, we'll ship when it's ready bla bla".


----------



## durwood

superuser1 said:


> How long before all your 11.11 orders get to you?



Mine must have been delivered to my neighbor by accident (showed delivered at 1:26pm) but they magically appeared in my mailbox after my neighbor got home. My USPS driver makes mistakes all the time.

EP10, **** EZ D4 and I cannot believe I sprung for the the M6, had been wavering on the DMG and here I go an buy what is hopefully the nicehck version of it. I figured if the nicehck Bro is the same as the BGVP version he has a connection to BGVP. I really hope it is as good as the DMG. Not going to buy a DMG to find out.


----------



## paulindss

battosai said:


> DM6 and HQ(VIII)...
> I got an update regarding the DM6, they will finish testing on the 24th. Regarding the other one, just the regular "it's a custom build bla bla, we'll ship when it's ready bla bla".



I probably already asked you to compare both as they arrive but anyway, just to make sure. Please do it for us if you can


----------



## battosai

paulindss said:


> I probably already asked you to compare both as they arrive but anyway, just to make sure. Please do it for us if you can


Absolutely! Today I have upgraded my source (Fiio M9) so I will be ready! Will compare both iems to my trusted CTM-500pro, a custom with 5 BAs and a much bigger price-tag...


----------



## ranchowner (Nov 22, 2018)

ranchowner said:


> What / how much can I expect upgrading to DM6 from Tin Audio T2's?





FastAndClean said:


> ah the question, all starts here and ends up with a lot of "buy now" buttons, to the end of time



So I guess that means I would have much to gain?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Nov 22, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> Some of my favorite amps are hissy, TBH. Good reason to have some low-sensitivity earphones. : )



used this guide to measure output impedance of my Breeze Audio/Weiliang SE4 USB DAC, and its apparently 11ohms. No surprise the Andro went hissy then. Luckily most of my earbuds are high-impedance, so suits me just well.

better than my on-board audio on the PC (Realtek ALC887, japanese caps, shielded circuitry), it measured 85ohms. Normal design for powered speakers, at least.

Speaking of balanced out, Amazon has the Sabaj DA3 (and various other Sabaj models) with 10% discount, now that's tempting.


----------



## arielext

I am getting a weird veil with the DM6, snare drums sound super cheap while the rest of the spectrum is amazing.
Feels a bit like something is muffling one of the bores, but it's on both sides. is it me, is my dm6 defective?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 22, 2018)

arielext said:


> I am getting a weird veil with the DM6, snare drums sound super cheap while the rest of the spectrum is amazing.
> Feels a bit like something is muffling one of the bores, but it's on both sides. is it me, is my dm6 defective?



They have a tiny area in the response where stuff is not totally fleshed-out. It’s not noticed all the time but hopefully we can get it show show-up in measurements. It’s also maybe one of those things that show up with a new sound signature while later your brain fills it in. But I do think I notice what your talking about. It’s a rare tiny response area, which only shows up once in a while. And yes, super cheap is the perfect descriptive term. Not a big deal really as it does not show up on a regular basis. I love the DM6 IEMs, but they are not 100% perfect; pretty close though and for $199.......a gift.

Also try 4 days of burn-in, they can smooth out a little, and that area of the response seems to improve a little, though it never goes totally away.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> What is that supposed to be? Anyone know?


I sadly don't.


----------



## chinmie

arielext said:


> I am getting a weird veil with the DM6, snare drums sound super cheap while the rest of the spectrum is amazing.
> Feels a bit like something is muffling one of the bores, but it's on both sides. is it me, is my dm6 defective?



do you have the particular song that exhibit that problem? so i could check with my unit


----------



## Redcarmoose

chinmie said:


> do you have the particular song that exhibit that problem? so i could check with my unit


I’m listening to a DSD 2.8MHz of Rush’s album Counterparts. The first song “Animate” has every drum sound in Rock, and the DM6s are flawless! Lol!


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Meeture MT3 is up.
I feel like it's much easier for products in the <$50 range to impress on value. I came away from this review almost disappointed that the MT3 merely justified its asking price instead of punching above its weight.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m listening to a DSD 2.8MHz of Rush’s album Counterparts. The first song “Animate” has every drum sound in Rock, and the DM6s are flawless! Lol!



i changed my DM6 tips to a narrow bore one (some random generic eartips that i have in my toolbox), now the treble is less peaky and the mids a little more forward and fuller than when i use the wide bore JVC.

ooh, and if you really like the DM6 and think that the 199 dollar price is a gift, i urge you to try the Willsound earbud, in particular the MK2, but for the price you could do a full sweep and get the whole range (MK1, MK2, MK3, MK300  and PK16). i know it's a different form factor to an IEM, but i see you also like earbuds, so this would be familiar to you.

the reason i even broad up earbuds (and the Willsound in particular) is because to my ears the DM6 is much closer to the fuller sound of earbuds and headphones than my other IEMs 

the Willsounds could as well be the "end all TOTL level" for some people, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kitechaser

arielext said:


> I am getting a weird veil with the DM6, snare drums sound super cheap while the rest of the spectrum is amazing.
> Feels a bit like something is muffling one of the bores, but it's on both sides. is it me, is my dm6 defective?


Copper cable and burn in should help.


----------



## Redcarmoose

chinmie said:


> i changed my DM6 tips to a narrow bore one (some random generic eartips that i have in my toolbox), now the treble is less peaky and the mids a little more forward and fuller than when i use the wide bore JVC.
> 
> ooh, and if you really like the DM6 and think that the 199 dollar price is a gift, i urge you to try the Willsound earbud, in particular the MK2, but for the price you could do a full sweep and get the whole range (MK1, MK2, MK3, MK300  and PK16). i know it's a different form factor to an IEM, but i see you also like earbuds, so this would be familiar to you.
> 
> ...



Someone just recommended to try wide bore tips on the DM6 to improve the mids too. So funny.


----------



## josesol07

I prefer Final Audio series E wide bore tips on my DM6 over stock tips.


----------



## josesol07

Dsnuts said:


> Looking forward to the M5s. I plan on getting one myself. Cayin N5ii will be $269 on musicteck site but they have issues which I am ceratin they corrected in their newer N5iis which will be on sale for $400 from $500. @ $400 those are compelling as well but my choice would be the M5s for that amount of money.
> @Wiljen how goes with the lucky bag?


Soory didn´t noticed that comment before. what are those issues on Cayin N5i? very attractive price, me thinks


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> i changed my DM6 tips to a narrow bore one (some random generic eartips that i have in my toolbox), now the treble is less peaky and the mids a little more forward and fuller than when i use the wide bore JVC.
> 
> ooh, and if you really like the DM6 and think that the 199 dollar price is a gift, i urge you to try the Willsound earbud, in particular the MK2, but for the price you could do a full sweep and get the whole range (MK1, MK2, MK3, MK300  and PK16). i know it's a different form factor to an IEM, but i see you also like earbuds, so this would be familiar to you.
> 
> ...


 
I have interest in earbuds, i currently have my eyes on ty hi 150, can you give some more word on these ? links to discussion etc. Where do i buy them ? what is the best will sound ?


----------



## arielext

chinmie said:


> do you have the particular song that exhibit that problem? so i could check with my unit



I know everything Arjen Lucassen does inside out and it hit me like a hammer this morning.
Changed tips to spiral dots: better
Changed cable back to stock: even better
But I can't unhear the cheapness in the highhats and snare drums now, gonna leave them for a few hours with some proper loud metal on.


----------



## ranchowner

I'm really struggling to decide between acquiring Toneking T88k, or BGVP DM6, for the upcoming Black Friday sale.

Anyone that have listened to booth, and can shed some light on the quality difference?


----------



## Dasm

handwander said:


> Anyone in Korea? Wondering how this DIRAC single DD turned out
> 
> http://smartstore.naver.com/sonicast/products/2364844535


Sorry for "necropost" but they are wonderful, beautyful.. got them from ebay.. wil sell all mine


----------



## Dasm (Nov 22, 2018)

Dasm said:


> Sorry for "necropost" but they are wonderful, beautyful.. got them from ebay.. wil sell all mine


This is DD, but it is combined best of DD and BA. Amazing. Cant believe, now I found earphones for all my life


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> Soory didn´t noticed that comment before. what are those issues on Cayin N5i? very attractive price, me thinks



There is a reason why they made a revision in the N5ii. Lets just say it will be a matter of time before something craps out on the N5ii. They wont mention it on the thread of course but if you look up the bug thread for the N5ii. You will see numerous reports of loose connectors. time out bugs. freeze bugs. Reboot bug. I had the reboot bug. Basically on mine I had to repower the player till it got to the music playing mode. Every time I would turn it on it would go into a reboot screen. Took about 10-12 tries before actually functioned. I was told to send it in for possible repair. well that was in August. 
Somehow my player got lost. Around the same time they had a big typhoon at the location where Cayin factory is. So they have no idea where it is at. I have no idea where it is at. The sound on the player is excellent. Cant recommend that player even for that price. I would get a Shanling M3s for a bit cheaper.

I know it is tempting to consider a N5ii for the BF price. Stay away. they are just getting rid of the older N5ii. The reason why I think they went with stainless steel on the new player is because I believe what was happing the insides are so tight on the player. Any time something would expand within the player, for example battery getting slightly bigger over time. is what probably was caused my reboot bug. Again Cayin wont say anything like that but I have a feeling that is what caused them to make a newer version among too many problems to list. They came up with some lame excuse of running out of screens for the original N5ii so they had to make a new version of it to fit the new screen.

Nope. I know guys that currently own the N5ii might say their player works fine. Give it some time. You will see what I mean. I do believe their newer N5iis corrects everything the N5ii had problems with. Newer reinforced connectors so your plugs will not get loose like the original one. Better more solid body so nothing in the insides get pushed, Same components but with minor improvements. Better screen too. But of course they will charge you more of the improvements that should have been on their original N5ii in the first place. 

Cayin makes great sounding stuff. Their QC in my experience is not good. Initial buyers of the N5ii was bug testers. Nope never again.


----------



## Dasm

Oh, dsnuts here  wish you listen ****ing it04, trash phones. Now you lie about players


----------



## josesol07

@Dsnuts thanks for steering me out of N5ii,. Will consider Shanling M3s, Ibasso Dx120 and Hiby r3.


----------



## FlacFan

Flash Sale on Massdrop:
*BGVP DMG IEM* for $99.99 ships 12/18 though...

Mt first set I got from Amazon a while agoe, I had to send back (crossover failure within a week) -- now at this price I just could --- not --- resist. I hope I am not getting a lemon again.

Cheers


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why they made a revision in the N5ii. Lets just say it will be a matter of time before something craps out on the N5ii. They wont mention it on the thread of course but if you look up the bug thread for the N5ii. You will see numerous reports of loose connectors. time out bugs. freeze bugs. Reboot bug. I had the reboot bug. Basically on mine I had to repower the player till it got to the music playing mode. Every time I would turn it on it would go into a reboot screen. Took about 10-12 tries before actually functioned. I was told to send it in for possible repair. well that was in August.
> Somehow my player got lost. Around the same time they had a big typhoon at the location where Cayin factory is. So they have no idea where it is at. I have no idea where it is at. The sound on the player is excellent. Cant recommend that player even for that price. I would get a Shanling M3s for a bit cheaper.
> 
> I know it is tempting to consider a N5ii for the BF price. Stay away. they are just getting rid of the older N5ii. The reason why I think they went with stainless steel on the new player is because I believe what was happing the insides are so tight on the player. Any time something would expand within the player, for example battery getting slightly bigger over time. is what probably was caused my reboot bug. Again Cayin wont say anything like that but I have a feeling that is what caused them to make a newer version among too many problems to list. They came up with some lame excuse of running out of screens for the original N5ii so they had to make a new version of it to fit the new screen.
> ...



Don't forget the "blue screen" bug where it would turn all the covers blue   One of the quicker returns I've made that one.  Still can't fault Andy K's support over on the thread itself.


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 22, 2018)

@paulindss
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/  come along and say sorry to your wallet


----------



## paulindss

HungryPanda said:


> @paulindss
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/  come along and say sorry to your wallet



I lurk there sometimes  my interest on earbuds in more recent, i had decided on ty hy, now i have my eyes on these willsound. I read a little on them but couldn't notice any way to evaluate wich one is superior.


----------



## stryed (Nov 22, 2018)

@Dsnuts Thanks for the EzAudio D4 heads up. Definitely worth it and the 5 that I bought is simply not enough as I think it's a good gateway IEM (aka gift) 
Makes me not regret jumping onto a 100-200usd purchase during 11.11. DM6 was on my trigger finger but I'll wait and see...

On some styles of music, the high frequencies although not sibilant are a bit too much, like claps.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> I have interest in earbuds, i currently have my eyes on ty hi 150, can you give some more word on these ? links to discussion etc. Where do i buy them ? what is the best will sound ?



Willy (the maker of Willsound earbuds) sells through his facebook page https://m.facebook.com/WillSound-355453261556612/ or you could message him @WillSound  here. the most popular is definitely the MK series, specifically MK1 and MK2. MK1, MK2 and MK3 are the same driver with different tunings (MK1 more bassy on the midbass, MK2 is more V shaped and sparkly treble)  while MK3 is the most balanced

you could also hangout at the earbuds thread here on headfi https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/  for the latest developments on earbuds

earbuds: like it or not, for under 300 dollars range (especially the under 100 usd range) has a price to performance ratio that's hard to beat by iems or headphones.. these latter two will show their strengths against earbuds in the upper price above 300 where the single dynamic driver nature of earbuds shows it's peak and limitations, where iems and headphones can take over with their multi drivers and combinations.

i always suggest to people that if they can fit earbuds on their ears with no problem, they definitely should consider having them


----------



## CoFire

Flash Sale on Massdrop:
*BGVP DMG IEM* for $99.99 ships 12/18 though...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dmg-iem


----------



## antdroid

You can get the DMG for $102 on amazon now with Code LINSOUL2018. Stacks with the Clippable coupons.


----------



## CoFire (Nov 22, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why they made a revision in the N5ii. Lets just say it will be a matter of time before something craps out on the N5ii. They wont mention it on the thread of course but if you look up the bug thread for the N5ii. You will see numerous reports of loose connectors. time out bugs. freeze bugs. Reboot bug. I had the reboot bug. Basically on mine I had to repower the player till it got to the music playing mode. Every time I would turn it on it would go into a reboot screen. Took about 10-12 tries before actually functioned. I was told to send it in for possible repair. well that was in August.
> Somehow my player got lost. Around the same time they had a big typhoon at the location where Cayin factory is. So they have no idea where it is at. I have no idea where it is at. The sound on the player is excellent. Cant recommend that player even for that price. I would get a Shanling M3s for a bit cheaper.
> 
> I know it is tempting to consider a N5ii for the BF price. Stay away. they are just getting rid of the older N5ii. The reason why I think they went with stainless steel on the new player is because I believe what was happing the insides are so tight on the player. Any time something would expand within the player, for example battery getting slightly bigger over time. is what probably was caused my reboot bug. Again Cayin wont say anything like that but I have a feeling that is what caused them to make a newer version among too many problems to list. They came up with some lame excuse of running out of screens for the original N5ii so they had to make a new version of it to fit the new screen.
> ...



Thanks for posting this, this is the trade secret that I would expect of utmost interest on this thread! I looked up reviews on the Lotoo Paw 5000 MkII and that seems to be a dead end. Reviews of anemic bass, poor quality line out and no tags in the file system make this very unattractive. I'm not sure if these are MkI issues or current MkII issues. Too many cons for my intended use.

Someone recommended the Lotus 1S which is honestly, probably the sweet spot from all I've read at a great price point.

Any Opus 1S deals below $350?


----------



## Dsnuts

josesol07 said:


> @Dsnuts thanks for steering me out of N5ii,. Will consider Shanling M3s, Ibasso Dx120 and Hiby r3.



I have had zero issues with my Shanling M3s. It has been my faithful player since day one. In fact the reason why I am getting the M5s is because of my M3s. Good luck in your search. 



davidcotton said:


> Don't forget the "blue screen" bug where it would turn all the covers blue   One of the quicker returns I've made that one.  Still can't fault Andy K's support over on the thread itself.



I had the blue screen issue as well as well as the freeze music issue. Never have I had more bugs in a new player. 



stryed said:


> @Dsnuts Thanks for the EzAudio D4 heads up. Definitely worth it and the 5 that I bought is simply not enough as I think it's a good gateway IEM (aka gift)
> Makes me not regret jumping onto a 100-200usd purchase during 11.11. DM6 was on my trigger finger but I'll wait and see...
> 
> On some styles of music, the high frequencies although not sibilant are a bit too much, like claps.



D4 needs a good burn in. These have titanium coated drivers. They went from not being all that impressive on first listen to pretty much astonishing after a week of solid burn in. If you haven't yet I highly recommend it. After burn in try some different tips to get the sound correct for you.


----------



## Dsnuts

So the cat is out of the bag. EP10s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Slick looking bud w nozzle. I am late to the party on this one but looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 22, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So the cat is out of the bag. EP10s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, once I will have received my EP10, I will measure them ootb and then again and again after every XXX hours of "burn in" - and present the superimposed graphs. I hope these qualify for "burn in". Right now, my EP10 are undergoing a "freeze in" somewhere on a lot owned by striking Canada Post . Same with my ZSN as well as the microphone to be used for these measurements. Could somebody possibly *burn in Canada Post*? Thank you!

As to freezing cables. All joke aside, my Hifi dealer swears on shock freezing speaker cables with liquid nitrogen for improving sound.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2018)

So on the topic of the DMGs. It seems the M6 sold on NiceHCK is just a rebadging. Not a 100% certain but it seems that way. I asked Jim about them but he is keeping tight lip on them for some reason.  Cant tell industry secrets he says. Lol. It is clear to see they are made by the same factory as the DMGs. Down to the graph provided. Same filters same exact looks and even the cable you can tell while different in color is probably the same thing.


----------



## antdroid

Dsnuts said:


> So on the topic of the DMGs. It seems the M6 sold on NiceHCK is just a rebadging. Not a 100% certain but it seems that way. I asked Jim about them but he is keeping tight lip on them for some reason.  Cant tell industry secrets he says. Lol. It is clear to see they are made by the same factory as the DMGs. Down to the graph provided. Same filters same exact looks and even the cable you can tell while different in color is probably the same thing.



DMG doesnt have front vent. just the back one.


----------



## Dsnuts

That the vent on the stem seems to be new on the M6 version. 





DMG graph 




M6 graph


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 22, 2018)

antdroid said:


> DMG doesnt have front vent. just the back one.



EDIT: Misunderstood. I'm on a roll lately.



 *points to self*

I need this coming week off so badly...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 22, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So on the topic of the DMGs. It seems the M6 sold on NiceHCK is just a rebadging. Not a 100% certain but it seems that way. I asked Jim about them but he is keeping tight lip on them for some reason.  Cant tell industry secrets he says. Lol. It is clear to see they are made by the same factory as the DMGs. Down to the graph provided. Same filters same exact looks and even the cable you can tell while different in color is probably the same thing.


After talking to Jim a good week ago, he made a vague tongue-in-cheek comment on the re-branding (shells are slightly different). I am with you and speculate the dmg and m6 are technically identical (though the name "m6" is unfortunate as it is similar to "dm6"). I also asked whether there will be an equivalent to the dm6 in the near future and received a similar tongue-in-cheek answer. I predict that name of this next one will be "msg"...just to confuse people even more .


----------



## Dsnuts

The other aspect that is missing on the M6 version is that it is using standard dynamics with no description of graphene the DMG clearly uses. I am wondering if the M6 is a cheapmans version using non Knowles and standard dynamics in the equation vs what is on the DMGs. Same tuning different cheaper components. Chi fi copying chi fi? That don't happen does it?

The only way to know is when I get these M6s and compare them head to head vs the DMGs. Which I will most certainly do.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just saw this on the deals thread thought I would post this too. So DM6 for %25 off. From official BGVP store. This one will be legit since it is being sold on their own site. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...&terminal_id=daaac5b62edf4f19a993d4eeb0a40a7f


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> The other aspect that is missing on the M6 version is that it is using standard dynamics with no description of graphene the DMG clearly uses. I am wondering if the M6 is a cheapmans version using non Knowles and standard dynamics in the equation vs what is on the DMGs. Same tuning different cheaper components. Chi fi copying chi fi? That don't happen does it?
> 
> The only way to know is when I get these M6s and compare them head to head vs the DMGs. Which I will most certainly do.


Are Knowles drivers Knowles drivers? I mean there must be different type and grades. As to NiceHCK products: some of their pricier multis have indeed Chinese drivers as indicated in the specs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 22, 2018)

Well BGVP and the NiceHCK will not be using the same Knowles BAs that are in the Noble K10 for example. I am sure they have BAs in all varieties sizes and types based on so many model numbers they all have.

If an iem is using Knowles drivers they usually advertise this in one way or another. Since there is some vagueness to the description on the M6 page. We can only guess what BAs these are using. Again it could be a DMG in a new coat of paint or NiceHCK could have gotten together with BGVP and ordered a bunch that has cheaper drivers. Bellsing for Knowles and plastic instead of graphene for dynamic. But maybe tuned the same? Who knows

Will be interesting to hear them.


----------



## CoFire

*MEE audio Pinnacle P2 IEM*
*$41.99 down from **$99.99*
4 HOURS LEFT

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-iem


----------



## crabdog

arielext said:


> I know everything Arjen Lucassen does inside out and it hit me like a hammer this morning.
> Changed tips to spiral dots: better
> Changed cable back to stock: even better
> But I can't unhear the cheapness in the highhats and snare drums now, gonna leave them for a few hours with some proper loud metal on.



Great choice!


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> So on the topic of the DMGs. It seems the M6 sold on NiceHCK is just a rebadging. Not a 100% certain but it seems that way. I asked Jim about them but he is keeping tight lip on them for some reason.  Cant tell industry secrets he says. Lol. It is clear to see they are made by the same factory as the DMGs. Down to the graph provided. Same filters same exact looks and even the cable you can tell while different in color is probably the same thing.



a review on the M6, seems it is more or less similar (minor differences in mid-high range, vocals?, more refined low-mid range)
http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55734135.html


----------



## Otto Motor

Zerohour88 said:


> a review on the M6, seems it is more or less similar (minor differences in mid-high range, vocals?, more refined low-mid range)
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55734135.html


So, yes, errr...


----------



## hemipowered007

Anyone else getting the toneking bl1 tomorrow?


----------



## superuser1

hemipowered007 said:


> Anyone else getting the toneking bl1 tomorrow?


I am tempted however after my recent encounter with the NCM NC5v2 i am smitten and cant think of anything else.


----------



## hemipowered007

superuser1 said:


> I am tempted however after my recent encounter with the NCM NC5v2 i am smitten and cant think of anything else.



I should probably just buy the dm6, but, I'm too curious. Just wish there was more reviews of them. Oh well


----------



## Zelda

Any more impressions on the *Sony IER M9*?  Probably will get one next month at ~$1K

btw, recent review on a *Wireless Jays. *works nice with any BT device I tried. and wired mode scales better from the new DX120


----------



## durwood

CoFire said:


> Flash Sale on Massdrop:
> *BGVP DMG IEM* for $99.99 ships 12/18 though...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dmg-iem



Darn, I would have bought this instead of the M6 just to be sure. The M6 is nice, I will just have to wait for someone to compare directly to DMG to know if it is similar enough. Posted this in another thread but thought others might find it semi useful. My mic is not calibrated and I use a 8mm tube as my coupler.


----------



## Orl14

Looking for an IEM upgrade, preferred sound sig is mid-centric or neutral with good mid-bass; currently looking at these, which ones the best?
Campfire Comet, BGVP DM6 or Toneking T4?


----------



## battosai

arielext said:


> I know everything Arjen Lucassen does inside out and it hit me like a hammer this morning.
> Changed tips to spiral dots: better
> Changed cable back to stock: even better
> But I can't unhear the cheapness in the highhats and snare drums now, gonna leave them for a few hours with some proper loud metal on.



Didn't know that guy before but the video reminded me somehow of Within Temptation, except not as good. I had a weird feeling of "over the topness" in that song with instruments that didn't really fit together.
On a positive note it made me think of Within Temptation and I am now listening to Black Symphony one of their live album. Still freaking unbelievable after all these years.
That's female vocal right there to test your DM6... 

It's on Tidal, listen to it (especially the female duet on "Somewhere").


----------



## arielext

battosai said:


> Didn't know that guy before but the video reminded me somehow of Within Temptation, except not as good. I had a weird feeling of "over the topness" in that song with instruments that didn't really fit together.
> On a positive note it made me think of Within Temptation and I am now listening to Black Symphony one of their live album. Still freaking unbelievable after all these years.
> That's female vocal right there to test your DM6...
> 
> It's on Tidal, listen to it (especially the female duet on "Somewhere").



Arjen needs to be over the top with everything otherwise it's not Arjen 
The thing is, with the dm6 the highhats and snares sound like a very compressed MP3 whole the rest is flac quality. I checked it at home, playing from my phone to a pair of beyerdynamic t5p and I plugged in the dm6 into my homesystem (a audio-gd r2r-1/nfb-1 stack).
Source for both setups is a flac file I created myself from the original CD. In both cases the dm6 had that weird compressed feeling while the t5p showed no issues there.
I changed symbio tips to spiral dots and that helped, changed westone cable to stock silver cable and that helped (way less btw), but especially in that album I heard that issue.
I like the dm6 alot, but issues with my beloved Ayreon/star one/ambeon/gentle storm/Arjen mastermind is a deal-breaker for me. Both the dm6 and me need a bit more burn in, though I might just have to sell it for this reason.


----------



## chinmie

arielext said:


> I know everything Arjen Lucassen does inside out and it hit me like a hammer this morning.
> Changed tips to spiral dots: better
> Changed cable back to stock: even better
> But I can't unhear the cheapness in the highhats and snare drums now, gonna leave them for a few hours with some proper loud metal on.




i think i hear it, but just to be certain: do you mean that the snare and hihats sounded like someone put a hi pass filter on them and boosted a sharp eq around 3KHZ (making the sound tinny and plasticky?

to be honest my etys also exhibit that similar plasticky tone, but they do it across the spectrum, while the DM6 snare on that song sounded off because the other frequency is fat and full sounding.

i tried more tip rolling after you pointed this out, and this might work too for you: try using a narrow bore eartips instead. the Sony eartips work, but also warms up the midbass a bit and mellowed the treble, which i don't like. i settle with Ortofon tips instead:it makes the snare fuller, and also make the overall mid section more forward while retaining the treble crispness


----------



## arielext

I'll check my stash 'o tips if i have some narrow ones that fit, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Wiljen

Ok, I cant resist a potential bargain - just ordered the banned seller's lucky bag.


----------



## ranchowner

I just ordered the Toneking T88k's.
Anyone have experience with them?

I found one review, so had a feeling I was on a bit of thin ice when I ordered.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2018)

So there seems to be a new lucky bag for NiceHCK too. 3 driver earphone with mmcx in blue and green. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...6.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.7d0965207TXQwq


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is a deal everyone should get on. Symbio is having a sale 3 pairs for $8.97  http://symbioeartips.com/termek/symbio-w/ This is almost half off for 3 pairs. Great deal!!


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> So there seems to be a new lucky bag for NiceHCK too. 3 driver earphone with mmcx in blue and green. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...6.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.7d0965207TXQwq



Damn, been wanting a green earphone. Similar to Neptune and TFZ but not so much or it would be two-pin instead of MMCX but I still have that nice cable I used on the B400 and Semkarch.


----------



## Dsnuts

Based on previous lucky bags. This should be another good one. The other lucky bag from banned seller is compelling as well. They are throwing out a single high end iem in the mix on that one. 

If you guys havent tried a Symbio W tip. Honestly for the price these are completely worth a set. You can take the foams out or keep them in place but these tips are right up there with the best of the best tips in the market. No brainer for the price. I plan on getting 2 sets.


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> Here is a deal everyone should get on. Symbio is having a sale 3 pairs for $8.97  http://symbioeartips.com/termek/symbio-w/ This is almost half off for 3 pairs. Great deal!!


How do they size? If I typically use medium for foam tips, should I get medium Symbio W? 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2018)

You can choose 2 pairs of mediums and 1 large  MML

Or just all 3 Mediums MMM. Make sure you go for the W symbios which is their wide bored tips. the standard ones have narrower nozzle which are like your garden variety tips that are packed in with earphones.

I noticed these are great to have opposite of the Spiral Dots. On some earphones the Spiral Dots spread out the sound a bit too much the Symbios W is like 4mm the Spiral dots is 5mm. Just that bit smaller nozzle focuses the sound better on some earphones better than the Spiral Dots. 

Again if you dont buy anything today. Go for some of these tips.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh yeah. Peel is a good deal. 50/50 but the peel price is good so even if they are nearly the same thing as the JVC BT tips then no big deal.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think they turn greyish once you take out the foams. They actually have one tip design but it works well. They sell the de foamed ones called the W peel for even cheaper. $3.57 for 3 pairs. These are way more comfier by the way without the foams. Save the money and go for the peel version. Even a better deal. http://symbioeartips.com/termek/symbio-w-peel/


----------



## jant71 (Nov 23, 2018)

I ordered the Peel.





Not so sure about one of the lucky bags though. Might just want to buy a set of the Mavin air-X TW instead.


----------



## antdroid

To me, the symbio felt like a size larger compared to other brands


----------



## Dsnuts

Is that with the foams in them? Once you take the foams out they become normal to their size. They arent larger than the Spiral Dots for example.

They just feel larger if the foams are in there. If you havent tried it. Try taking the foams out. All it is, is just a donut shaped foam insert.


----------



## The Pix (Nov 23, 2018)

battosai said:


> How do they size? If I typically use medium for foam tips, should I get medium Symbio W?
> Thanks for the tip!


I typically wear medium foam/normal tips.  I bought Symbio W in medium and they don't fit, come up a bit small...  Made the mistake of ordering MMM too...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 23, 2018)

battosai said:


> Didn't know that guy before but the video reminded me somehow of Within Temptation, except not as good. I had a weird feeling of "over the topness" in that song with instruments that didn't really fit together.
> On a positive note it made me think of Within Temptation and I am now listening to Black Symphony one of their live album. Still freaking unbelievable after all these years.
> That's female vocal right there to test your DM6...
> 
> It's on Tidal, listen to it (especially the female duet on "Somewhere").






arielext said:


> Arjen needs to be over the top with everything otherwise it's not Arjen
> The thing is, with the dm6 the highhats and snares sound like a very compressed MP3 whole the rest is flac quality. I checked it at home, playing from my phone to a pair of beyerdynamic t5p and I plugged in the dm6 into my homesystem (a audio-gd r2r-1/nfb-1 stack).
> Source for both setups is a flac file I created myself from the original CD. In both cases the dm6 had that weird compressed feeling while the t5p showed no issues there.
> I changed symbio tips to spiral dots and that helped, changed westone cable to stock silver cable and that helped (way less btw), but especially in that album I heard that issue.
> I like the dm6 alot, but issues with my beloved Ayreon/star one/ambeon/gentle storm/Arjen mastermind is a deal-breaker for me. Both the dm6 and me need a bit more burn in, though I might just have to sell it for this reason.





chinmie said:


> i think i hear it, but just to be certain: do you mean that the snare and hihats sounded like someone put a hi pass filter on them and boosted a sharp eq around 3KHZ (making the sound tinny and plasticky?
> 
> to be honest my etys also exhibit that similar plasticky tone, but they do it across the spectrum, while the DM6 snare on that song sounded off because the other frequency is fat and full sounding.
> 
> i tried more tip rolling after you pointed this out, and this might work too for you: try using a narrow bore eartips instead. the Sony eartips work, but also warms up the midbass a bit and mellowed the treble, which i don't like. i settle with Ortofon tips instead:it makes the snare fuller, and also make the overall mid section more forward while retaining the treble crispness



I sent that song as YouTube Audio, straight out of my iPod Touch 6th Generation in AAC Bluetooth into the Sony 1Z as a DAP/ Bluetooth receiver and plugged the DM6 IEMs in. I’m using Sony Hybrid Tips, as I use those or Sony Triple Comfort Tips with everything across the board. The snare drums do sound slighly thin, but not a big issue for me. But guessing......that’s just about the frequency range where I have heard small issues too.

Most folks are going to be alerted audibly by hearing a timbre of an instrument which either they know super well in real life or know super well by hearing the piece of music multiple times. It’s when a familiar tone doesn’t sound right that you pick it up. Still it’s in a really small area and is only maybe the instrument not sounding fleshed out but thin and tin like; cheap.

I heard it way more when I first started using the DM6 IEMs; so maybe my brain is filling in the left out sonic information. The other thing is I listen 90% to electronic music with the DM6 IEMs; which they do amazingly well at. I use them everyday for hours and never really notice this issue much. Remember too, electronic sounds have no reference points in real life, so if you have never heard the song before, there is no baseline for comparison. Also I rarely notice the issue with electronic music I know?

It’s an effect that sounds like studio compression tools. So many times drums and vocals will be compressed anyways in that frequency range, so they can have there compression effect almost amplified by the DM6.

I’m familiar with Ayreon but not The Gental Storm sideproject. One thing though is her vocals sounded correct and not far back or too thin.

It would be great if we eventually have a frequency response graph so we can maybe identify what is happening and varify where it exactly is at on the response curve; if this sonic artifact does exist and is real.

I wonder if it’s simply the result of a frequency which is between the effective responses of the BA drivers themselves. Like a small hole in the response which is left out? What ever it is it’s almost not ever noticeable in my uses, and the more I use the DM6 IEMs the less I care about it, and the more I realize just how fantastic they are for the money.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> So there seems to be a new lucky bag for NiceHCK too. 3 driver earphone with mmcx in blue and green. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...6.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.7d0965207TXQwq



ordered one so we will know soon!  - Sucker for these sales as they have all been good so far.


----------



## Dsnuts

Just ordered 2 sets or 6 pairs of Symbio W peels for $7.14. Such a good deal. lol


----------



## arielext

Redcarmoose said:


> I sent that song as YouTube Audio, straight out of my iPod Touch 6th Generation in AAC Bluetooth into the Sony 1Z as a DAP/ Bluetooth receiver and plugged the DM6 IEMs in. I’m using Sony Hybrid Tips, as I use those or Sony Triple Comfort Tips with everything across the board. The snare drums do sound slighly thin, but not a big issue for me. But guessing......that’s just about the frequency range where I have heard small issues too.
> 
> Most folks are going to be alerted audibly by hearing a timber of an instrument which either they know super well in real life or know super well by hearing the piece of music multiple times. It’s when a familiar tone doesn’t sound right that you pick it up. Still it’s in a really small area and is only maybe the instrument not sounding fleshed out but thin and tin like; cheap.
> 
> ...



I did some experimenting with the built in EQ of poweramp (the player I am using on my phone). Boosting the 16khz range does wonders! Making me guess it might be a 2nd or 3rd harmonic high up in the hearable spectrum that makes the difference. It still sounds compressed and artificial but way better already.
Swapped to some smaller bore tri-fang tips but in the end the spiral dots still sound best to me. I'll keep the EQ (-2 overall and -1 for 8khz, 0 for 16khz) for the next few moments to find out if it doesn't mess up other things but it sounds a bit better this way. Funny thing is that cranking up the 16khz all the way doesn't make it sound bad; it makes it sound more natural, but with a lot of treble.
Sampled some other songs I know by heart like this (sorry for the moody song) one:

on the HD800S it's an eargasm all the way for me; holding back the tears. On the DM6 I get annoyed by that harmonic failure.

Don't get me wrong the DM6 is amazing and is acutally that amazing that I felt disappointed by this one flaw, the rest of the spectrum is spot on, same for imaging and width.


----------



## chinerino

battosai said:


> How do they size? If I typically use medium for foam tips, should I get medium Symbio W?
> Thanks for the tip!


actually you can DIY with ear plugs ! i find them pretty good!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 23, 2018)

arielext said:


> I did some experimenting with the built in EQ of poweramp (the player I am using on my phone). Boosting the 16khz range does wonders! Making me guess it might be a 2nd or 3rd harmonic high up in the hearable spectrum that makes the difference. It still sounds compressed and artificial but way better already.
> Swapped to some smaller bore tri-fang tips but in the end the spiral dots still sound best to me. I'll keep the EQ (-2 overall and -1 for 8khz, 0 for 16khz) for the next few moments to find out if it doesn't mess up other things but it sounds a bit better this way. Funny thing is that cranking up the 16khz all the way doesn't make it sound bad; it makes it sound more natural, but with a lot of treble.
> Sampled some other songs I know by heart like this (sorry for the moody song) one:
> 
> ...




This has actually been unusual for me as I’ve had most headphones or IEMs do one thing or another which is easily findable. And.......it seems like it’s something that you now can find easy? (Congratulations) I on the other hand went looking to find a piece of music that shows it; and could not? There was places where vocals are just slighly thin, but nothing which is really ruining the music experience. My first post in this thread was from a hotel room listening to EDM of 320kbps with the DM6 IEMs and I found them almost perfect. Though my second impression was at home using my reference gear, and yes something was up. After 4 days of burn in it was still there once in a while but slighly fixed? Your hearing must be better than mine.

It reads as if you have also found the DM6 dip in relation to flat also.


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> Just ordered 2 sets or 6 pairs of Symbio W peels for $7.14. Such a good deal. lol



I have to get some Symbio W tips. Gonna try peeled and unpeeled. I wear ML spiral dots, any idea on the Symbio equivalent?


----------



## arielext

CoFire said:


> I have to get some Symbio W tips. Gonna try peeled and unpeeled. I wear ML spiral dots, any idea on the Symbio equivalent?



Symbio w large


----------



## battosai

arielext said:


> Symbio w large


Thanks, hopefully they can adjust my order, I asked for MLL for my 2 sets now


----------



## Dsnuts

No need for the foam variety. To be honest most of the guys that used Symbios in the past many have chimed in saying how great the fit is after they take out the foams. Skip the foam variety and go with the peel. 

The problem with the foamed W is that they sit very taut in the ear making them very uncomfortable. People resort to using one size smaller foamed tips. Which again is remedied by taking the foams out. 

In fact I have a bunch of defoamed Symbios in my box. Hate how they feel in my ear with the foams. Difficult to get a good seal in the ear because of it.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have ordered a couple of Symbio peel packs MLL


----------



## ddmt

I was experimenting with foam insert from a smaller size. so S size foam into M size symbios. Better but still prefer without foam.


----------



## Ahmad313

FiiO FA7 , 4 BA iem ,


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2018)

Apparently there will be a new update to the FH5 as well the FH7 dynamic with 4BAs.

I heard the preproduction model of the FA7 at Can Jam.  To be honest it was forgetable. Nothing really stood out to me on them. We will see how they price those and how they turn out.


----------



## HungryPanda

Whizzer A-HE03 and TRN IM1 arrived today, enjoying both the TRN IM1 has elevated bass, great for EDM and trance. The Whizzer A-HE03 is much more refined with a really clean signature (once I sorted out which tips to use, ended up using RHA ones)


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer A-HE03 and TRN IM1 arrived today, enjoying both the TRN IM1 has elevated bass, great for EDM and trance. *The Whizzer A-HE03 is much more refined with a really clean signature* (once I sorted out which tips to use, ended up using RHA ones)



Sounds promising, still waiting for mine...


----------



## antdroid

Dsnuts said:


> Is that with the foams in them? Once you take the foams out they become normal to their size. They arent larger than the Spiral Dots for example.
> 
> They just feel larger if the foams are in there. If you havent tried it. Try taking the foams out. All it is, is just a donut shaped foam insert.



Well yea, of course. But they are special because they have foams in them.

I have tried them without the foams and they are smaller, but that's sort of a given.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what works for me is I use one of them donut shaped foams on my Spiral dots. More comfortable on my Spiral Dots for some reason. So I get a better isolating Spiral Dot.


----------



## Ahmad313

Guys check these ear tips , i ordered for two sets ( medium and large) ,
10 Pcs/5 Pairs Ear Pads For Headphones Earphone Tips Silicone Ear Tips Small In-ear Earphone Covers Earbuds Eartips Accessories 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjby3fTi


----------



## FastAndClean

can i get a recommendation of a really soft silicone eartips


----------



## HungryPanda

Sony or Auvio tips are nice and soft


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> I ordered the Peel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you see the Mavin? I signed up for their Indiego promo but they never made their target so it was cancelled.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 23, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> ..D4 needs a good burn in. These have titanium coated drivers. They went from not being all that impressive on first listen to pretty much astonishing after a week of solid burn in. If you haven't yet I highly recommend it. After burn in try some different tips to get the sound correct for you.



Good I came across your earlier post.
On initial listen and 3 hours burn time later - the D4 comes across as having very good clarity and separation. Soundstage also very nice for trance genre.

The major gripe is the low end even after using Equ. to bass boost and wide spiral dot tips.
They are coming across as little too anemic in the Mid-Low end. Also noticed there was hardly any decay at all in the sub bass area which could possibly be explained by the Titanium drivers.

I’m hoping this is the area you referred to in improvements after the burn in period.

As things stands my old Tenore are still the reigning king of budget iems.


----------



## stryed

archy121 said:


> Good I came across you earlier post.
> On initial listen and 3 hours burn time later - the D4 comes across as having very good clarity and separation. Soundstage also very nice for trance genre.
> 
> The major gripe is the low end even after using Equ. to bass boost and wide spiral dot tips.
> ...


I tried double flange spinfits but it wasn't satisfying in terms of bass because the seal wasn't that good. Worked well on the Vivo ex800 but maybe because the nozzles are longer. 
KZ black medium bore tips were a surprising fit after someone recommended it. Funny because these KZ tips are the ones that come with the IEM and  never use them...


----------



## Dsnuts

Tenor  I still throw in once in a while. Great bang for buck earphone from the past. I wasn't as impressed with the whole tinaudio T2 craze cus I never thought it did anything better than the old Tenor and at a cheaper price. This being said the D4 most definitely get better with burn in. 

Your gonna have to mess with some tips too. I was using my MH1c tip and it brought the bass up to a nice respectable level. I was not all that impressed by them on open listen. They sounded thin and uninspired to be honest. But they sound excellent now.


----------



## Gee Simpson

So, has the iBasso IT01 been compared to the DM6 on here? If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## arielext

Redcarmoose said:


> This has actually been unusual for me as I’ve had most headphones or IEMs do one thing or another which is easily findable. And.......it seems like it’s something that you now can find easy? (Congratulations) I on the other hand went looking to find a piece of music that shows it; and could not? There was places where vocals are just slighly thin, but nothing which is really ruining the music experience. My first post in this thread was from a hotel room listening to EDM of 320kbps with the DM6 IEMs and I found them almost perfect. Though my second impression was at home using my reference gear, and yes something was up. After 4 days of burn in it was still there once in a while but slighly fixed? Your hearing must be better than mine.
> 
> It reads as if you have also found the DM6 dip in relation to flat also.


Not sure if it's my hearing or reference headphones:
- T5p - known to be bright
- HD800S - neutral on the bright side
- TH900 blue - not neutral, still bright (and a bass to die for)

Before I had Westone's on the road (ES2, ES3x, UM pro 30) and tried Fiio FH5 but the shallow fit didn't do it for me, though in retrospect I think I liked their sound sig. over the DM6
I decided on selling the DM6, magaosi K5 incoming due to black friday.


----------



## stryed

Dsnuts said:


> Tenor  I still throw in once in a while. Great bang for buck earphone from the past. I wasn't as impressed with the whole tinaudio T2 craze cus I never thought it did anything better than the old Tenor and at a cheaper price. This being said the D4 most definitely get better with burn in.
> 
> Your gonna have to mess with some tips too. I was using my MH1c tip and it brought the bass up to a nice respectable level. I was not all that impressed by them on open listen. They sounded thin and uninspired to be honest. But they sound excellent now.



How does the M1H fit in the IEM world today? Clavinetjunkie on youtube is comparing a bunch of IEMs and keeps on coming back to the MH1, although I don't agree with his methods.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Tenor  I still throw in once in a while. Great bang for buck earphone from the past. I wasn't as impressed with the whole tinaudio T2 craze cus I never thought it did anything better than the old Tenor and at a cheaper price. This being said the D4 most definitely get better with burn in.
> 
> Your gonna have to mess with some tips too. I was using my MH1c tip and it brought the bass up to a nice respectable level. I was not all that impressed by them on open listen. They sounded thin and uninspired to be honest. But they sound excellent now.



Using Sony tips too with the D4 and I've also covered front vents with porous paper medical tape to increase bass response further and to me they are crazy good like that, certainly best value for money I've come across so far.


----------



## darmanastartes

archy121 said:


> Good I came across your earlier post.
> On initial listen and 3 hours burn time later - the D4 comes across as having very good clarity and separation. Soundstage also very nice for trance genre.
> 
> The major gripe is the low end even after using Equ. to bass boost and wide spiral dot tips.
> ...


Use double flange tips and wear them cable up!


----------



## chickenmoon

stryed said:


> How does the M1H fit in the IEM world today? Clavinetjunkie on youtube is comparing a bunch of IEMs and keeps on coming back to the MH1, although I don't agree with his methods.



I bought one on eBay a while back and then I bought a whole bunch of them both black and white so I could have more of their tips. You get two sets of tips per iem, green and black for black version, orange and white for white version. That's were they fit in the iem world today for me.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> Ok, I cant resist a potential bargain - just ordered the banned seller's lucky bag.


Cunuks ure sumewhut lucked out of Fukuburuko: only purulutur shupping ut $30 pur utem, prusuntly. In plain English: Canadian buyers are effectively banned, too, because of cost prohibitive courier shipping owing to the Canadian postal strike.


----------



## archy121 (Nov 23, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Tenor  I still throw in once in a while. Great bang for buck earphone from the past. I wasn't as impressed with the whole tinaudio T2 craze cus I never thought it did anything better than the old Tenor and at a cheaper price. This being said the D4 most definitely get better with burn in.



Yep they are still champs and I go back to them now and than. I’m surprised  they have lasted this long and sound just as good if not better than ever.  I ran into one issue with them which I kind of fixed fairly easily. Might help someone else.

After a year down the line, one of paper filters covering the tip end came off. I thought I was going to have to bin them but than i came up with an idea to rescue them. I took the other filter off too and inserted two equal tiny amounts of filter wool (fish tank filter : D) into each IEM opening. This offered some protection to the innards which had become naked without the original filter covers.

This hack in fact  ended up improving the Tenore sound signature to my ears. It sounded more open, improved clarity and hit deeper.
I currently use wide bore sponge tips with them to get a good seal and deep insertion. Still can’t get over how tiny they are.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Cunuks ure sumewhut lucked out of Fukuburuko: only purulutur shupping ut $30 pur utem, prusuntly. In plain English: Canadian buyers are effectively banned, too, because of cost prohibitive courier shipping owing to the Canadian postal strike.



sorry to hear that, sucks for sure as it makes little sense to pay $20 for an iem and $40 to ship it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

archy121 said:


> Yep they are still champs and I go back to them now and than. I’m surprised  they have lasted this long and sound just as good if not better than ever.  I ran into one issue with them which I kind of fixed fairly easily. Might help someone else.
> 
> After a year down the line, one of paper filters covering the tip end came off. I thought I was going to have to bin them but than i came up with an idea to rescue them. I took the other filter off too and inserted two equal tiny amounts of filter wool (fish tank filter : D) into each IEM opening. This offered some protection to the innards which had become naked without the original filter covers.
> 
> ...


not that good imo.


----------



## chickenmoon

loomisjohnson said:


> not that good imo.



I don't like them either, there's something off in the sound to me.


----------



## Lurk650

archy121 said:


> Yep they are still champs and I go back to them now and than. I’m surprised  they have lasted this long and sound just as good if not better than ever.  I ran into one issue with them which I kind of fixed fairly easily. Might help someone else.
> 
> After a year down the line, one of paper filters covering the tip end came off. I thought I was going to have to bin them but than i came up with an idea to rescue them. I took the other filter off too and inserted two equal tiny amounts of filter wool (fish tank filter : D) into each IEM opening. This offered some protection to the innards which had become naked without the original filter covers.
> 
> ...



Yeah I def miss mine sometimes. They were what really got me into HeadFi


----------



## archy121

loomisjohnson said:


> not that good imo.



Well mine no longer sound like the originals so you never know..


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok I am in for lucky bag #2! 3BA iem with mmcx.

I might be getting my M6 by tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jant71

dweaver said:


> where do you see the Mavin? I signed up for their Indiego promo but they never made their target so it was cancelled.



Amazon... https://www.amazon.com/Mavin-Wirele...F8&qid=1543019972&sr=8-1&keywords=mavin+air-x


----------



## dweaver

jant71 said:


> Amazon... https://www.amazon.com/Mavin-Wirele...F8&qid=1543019972&sr=8-1&keywords=mavin+air-x


Darn I was hoping you had found a Black Friday deal.

Unfortunately they can't ship to Canada from Amazon.com for this item.

Trying hard to NOT buy the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless. But I like the idea of a 10hr battery life in the Mavins.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> I sent that song as YouTube Audio, straight out of my iPod Touch 6th Generation in AAC Bluetooth into the Sony 1Z as a DAP/ Bluetooth receiver and plugged the DM6 IEMs in. I’m using Sony Hybrid Tips, as I use those or Sony Triple Comfort Tips with everything across the board. The snare drums do sound slighly thin, but not a big issue for me. But guessing......that’s just about the frequency range where I have heard small issues too.
> 
> Most folks are going to be alerted audibly by hearing a timbre of an instrument which either they know super well in real life or know super well by hearing the piece of music multiple times. It’s when a familiar tone doesn’t sound right that you pick it up. Still it’s in a really small area and is only maybe the instrument not sounding fleshed out but thin and tin like; cheap.
> 
> ...



yup, even studio monitors do that, meaning the sound maybe not accurately the same like real life (like the yamaha NS10, or the boosted mids on the genelec 1030a), but people still use them because they know the characters well and how it would translate to other speaker system.

so i always treat earphones like different lenses of a camera. no matter how good they are, there's always a specific task that others will do better, so it's good to have a few. sure we can live with only one of them, but we have to know it's characteristics inside out and compromise.

so which earphones is the most accurate? all of them and neither at the same time, depending on the different user's familiarity to them.


----------



## antdroid

Dont know if this was posted already but looks like there is a transparent version of the Toneking BL1 now at https://penonaudio.com/toneking-bl1.html


----------



## superuser1

antdroid said:


> Dont know if this was posted already but looks like there is a transparent version of the Toneking BL1 now at https://penonaudio.com/toneking-bl1.html


Are you getting one?


----------



## antdroid

superuser1 said:


> Are you getting one?



haha. I'm trying to buy a CD player/transport right now. So probably not.  I do like the clear look over the original version though!


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the *Lker i8*, undiscovered since 2016:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lker-i8-dual-dynamic-driver-earphone.23448/reviews#review-21202


----------



## hemipowered007

superuser1 said:


> Are you getting one?



Ya but ali has it for 168, soooo, is the clear worth it?


----------



## chinmie

arielext said:


> I know everything Arjen Lucassen does inside out and it hit me like a hammer this morning.
> Changed tips to spiral dots: better
> Changed cable back to stock: even better
> But I can't unhear the cheapness in the highhats and snare drums now, gonna leave them for a few hours with some proper loud metal on.




back to this song, i was listening to my Earin M2 (as lately i became fascinated with true wireless iems) , and my...for a true wireless system this thing really compete well even with wired iem in their price range..and this thing only uses a single knowles BA driver.

the "no wires at all" feel is really liberating


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## rendyG

FastAndClean said:


>



Was waiting for this measurement for a long time! 
I´m listening to my DM6 (SPC cable) since yesterday and although I´m not astonished, I like them (I usually like tuning closer to er4xr). On some recordings I love the sound, on others I find them little.. grainy?
Looking at the graph, they actually measure pretty close to andros, biggest difference probably being the more pronounced treble peak.
I need to do some more tip rolling and wait till the copper cable arrives..



Spoiler: Andromeda FR for comparison


----------



## FastAndClean

rendyG said:


> Was waiting for this measurement for a long time!
> I´m listening to my DM6 (SPC cable) since yesterday and although I´m not astonished, I like them (I usually like tuning closer to er4xr). On some recordings I love the sound, on others I find them little.. grainy?
> Looking at the graph, they actually measure pretty close to andros, biggest difference probably being the more pronounced treble peak.
> I need to do some more tip rolling and wait till the copper cable arrives..
> ...


they measure well, the left and right matching is excellent


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 24, 2018)

Harmon Target Response (with history)






FastAndClean said:


>





DM6


HD800


AKG k701


----------



## reiserFS

FastAndClean said:


> they measure well, the left and right matching is excellent


Interesting to see that the Andromeda is worse.


----------



## Redcarmoose

rendyG said:


> Was waiting for this measurement for a long time!
> I´m listening to my DM6 (SPC cable) since yesterday and although I´m not astonished, I like them (I usually like tuning closer to er4xr). On some recordings I love the sound, on others I find them little.. grainy?
> Looking at the graph, they actually measure pretty close to andros, biggest difference probably being the more pronounced treble peak.
> I need to do some more tip rolling and wait till the copper cable arrives..
> ...



Lol..... they are both smooth and grainy.......I think?


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 24, 2018)

reiserFS said:


> Interesting to see that the Andromeda is worse.


Andromeda is clearly better, DM6 has a big gap between 8 and 16khz, in Andromeda that gap is less extreme, also DM6 has a very narrow peak at 16khz, in Andromeda is not narrow


----------



## Redcarmoose

FastAndClean said:


> they measure well, the left and right matching is excellent



Due to 3D printing right and left are to have less than 1dB difference.


----------



## Redcarmoose

FastAndClean said:


> Andromeda is clearly better, DM6 has a big gap between 8 and 16khz, in Andrpmeda that gap is less extreme, also DM6 has a very narrow peak at 16khz, in Andromeda is not narrow



I think it’s in that gap where we are hearing the small issues.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 24, 2018)

Redcarmoose said:


> I think it’s in that gap where we are hearing the small issues.


when you have dip in that region the cymbals can sound thin, with good detail and air because of the 16 khz peak but they can lack body, similar to the Etymotic ER4S, airy and clean treble but not entirely natural


----------



## archy121

FastAndClean said:


> Andromeda is clearly better, DM6 has a big gap between 8 and 16khz, in Andromeda that gap is less extreme, also DM6 has a very narrow peak at 16khz, in Andromeda is not narrow



Can this perceived gap be addtesaes with Equ ?


----------



## FastAndClean

archy121 said:


> Can this perceived gap be addtesaes with Equ ?


i assume yes, you have to try, some headphones react very well to EQ, some don't


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 24, 2018)

Based off the dm6 graph, it seems like it is very comparable to the os v3s, however with a more dip in the upper mids. That can't be right can it because that would mean more recessed vocals on the dm6? I compared crabdogs osv3 graph to the dm6's. I'm also not quite sure where the male vocal range starts from.


----------



## chinmie

it's been a while since i listened to this album, listening to this with the DM6


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> You can choose 2 pairs of mediums and 1 large  MML
> 
> Or just all 3 Mediums MMM. Make sure you go for the W symbios which is their wide bored tips. the standard ones have narrower nozzle which are like your garden variety tips that are packed in with earphones.
> 
> ...




Which is the size of a Spiral dot large tip? I don't get the MML and all of that. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

It was confusing for me first time I ordered from them. Basically you can choose 3 pairs of various sizes or 3 pairs of whatever size you use. For me it is LLL. Which stands for 3 pairs of Large. 

SML Small Medium Large. And any variety you choose. So if you normally use Large tips go for 3 pairs of large and W stands for Wide at 4.5mm wide.  If you never bought these before go for the peeled version. Skip on the foam stuff. Unless you want to experiment with foams underneath the tips.


----------



## dweaver

OK, if I want something that reminds me of my dead XBA-Z5 would the DMG, DM6, or Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 fit the bill? If so which would be best. I see the DMG on sale now so that's a bit of a factor but I really just want something with lots of detail but non fatiguing treble and good sub bass. I really want another Z5 but just cant spend that kind of money especially since they break so easily.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I’m so glad this DM6 graph came out afterwards when some people owned and liked the headphone regardless of it simply being what it is. As at times graphs can make or break a headphone here. If a problematic and unreliable graph surfaces for a headphone, it may have no basis in reality, though people take it as fact and somehow actually hear what the graph shows. Lucky here we have a reliable graph that shows reality, and it’s been released after some popularity.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 24, 2018)

dweaver said:


> OK, if I want something that reminds me of my dead XBA-Z5 would the DMG, DM6, or Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 fit the bill? If so which would be best. I see the DMG on sale now so that's a bit of a factor but I really just want something with lots of detail but non fatiguing treble and good sub bass. I really want another Z5 but just cant spend that kind of money especially since they break so easily.



If you liked the Z5 you will like the DM6. I actually slot them into the same signature, though obviously we could find dissimilarity till the cows come home. They are closer to being the same than different. The Z5 bass is slighly more expensive sounding, smoother and slighly more defined. The treble is also more satisfactory with the Z5, though maybe the DM6 brings elements into different positioning which adds an additional “wow factor” that the Z5 does not have. The Z5 is wholeheartedly more well rounded than the DM6 will ever be.


----------



## pbui44

For those looking to buy the BGVP DMG, Penon Audio has it on sale for $105 and will last for 5-6 more days from this posting:

https://penonaudio.com/earphones/bgvp-dmg.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100


----------



## Gee Simpson

Gee Simpson said:


> So, has the iBasso IT01 been compared to the DM6 on here? If so, what was the outcome?



Anyone???


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2018)

Speaking of DMGs.



From open listen they are identical to the DMGs. In fact I am certain these are just rebranded DMGs. The cable has the exact same finish minus the brown color. The accessories are different in that NiceHCK threw in their standard case and they threw in their own tips instead of what is in the BGVPs. Otherwise these are identical in sound form and function. Same exact filters with same exact housing minus the grill dents. Otherwise they are one in the same. 

I do like the green version from NiceHCK M6. I let a friend of mine borrow my DMGs so I will have to do a A/B against a well burned in DMG but as far as I know these are the DMG with NiceHCK badging. that is the only real difference.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2018)

You know I gotta say the asking price now for the DMGs readily available for $100ish. Great deal for these earphones. These aren't giant killers but these do a lot right and the M6 version the more I listen to them they do punch above their price asked. The sound has good timbre. Good imaging. No restriction to the sound. Mids have good clarity and precision. Bass isn't the tightest or the best I have heard but not bad at all at given price.

The M6 has reminded me just how good BGVP has tuned these things. I threw on a new cable I bought from NiceHCK at the same time I got the M6. Listening to the M6 in balanced and the dynamics are better, sounds more expansive. They sound excellent. Can't wait to get my DMG back in order to properly A/B these two.

By the way the foam tip they included on the M6 is excellent. I am using this foam tip on my IT04. I forgot where I got these foams but what separates this particular foam tip is the finish on them. They have a silicone like finish to the surface. Meaning it keeps the sound in tact instead of diffusing any of the sound like regular foams, but with the isolation of foams. Wish I can figure out how to get more of these foams that came with these. Might have to ask Jim if he knows.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> You know I gotta say the asking price now for the DMGs readily available for $100ish. Great deal for these earphones. These aren't giant killers but these do a lot right and the M6 version the more I listen to them they do punch above their price asked. The sound has good timbre. Good imaging. No restriction to the sound. Mids have good clarity and precision. Bass isn't the tightest or the best I have heard but not bad at all at given price.
> 
> The M6 has reminded me just how good BGVP has tuned these things. I threw on a new cable I bought from NiceHCK at the same time I got the M6. Listening to the M6 in balanced and the dynamics are better, sounds more expansive. They sound excellent. Can't wait to get my DMG back in order to properly A/B these two.
> 
> By the way the foam tip they included on the M6 is excellent. I am using this foam tip on my IT04. I forgot where I got these foams but what separates this particular foam tip is the finish on them. They have a silicone like finish to the surface. Meaning it keeps the sound in tact instead of diffusing any of the sound like regular foams, but with the isolation of foams. Wish I can figure out how to get more of these foams that came with these. Might have to ask Jim if he knows.


Those tips sound interesting. Do let us know when you get some more info please.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if these foams are included in the DMGs or if it is NiceHCK that threw them in there. I have another pair I use on my IT04 and I had no idea where they came from. I want to say they were almost sticky due to the finish on them in the bag they came in. But I can tell the finish on them are different than what is on your garden variety foams. They come wider bored too about 5mm much like the width of the Spiral Dots. The M6 came with a single pair of these and I threw them on right away as I recognized them from using them on my IT04.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2018)

OK so I figured it out. These foams are included in the BGVP earphones. I think I might have gotten a pair from my old DM5s and DS1 I believe also had a pair. Anyway if you look at this pic it is the black foam that is included in this package.  The black pair of foams on the bottom. You can tell they have a shiny finish on them. Wish I can buy more of these. Lol.


----------



## chinerino

Anyone owns a TSMR 7 Star? (3BA) I Rmb someone discussed it here, how does that compete with current offerings in CHI FI? Dk what to buy now, paradox of choice


----------



## silverfishla

dweaver said:


> OK, if I want something that reminds me of my dead XBA-Z5 would the DMG, DM6, or Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 fit the bill? If so which would be best. I see the DMG on sale now so that's a bit of a factor but I really just want something with lots of detail but non fatiguing treble and good sub bass. I really want another Z5 but just cant spend that kind of money especially since they break so easily.


I have all three.  I just got the Whizzer yesterday, and it too, is impressive.  I’ll listen to all three tonight and tell you what I think tomorrow.  What are you going to be running it through (what player)?  Balanced?


----------



## Dsnuts

What is the chance that I pick the absolute best cable I could have possibly chosen for the M6 with the same package. This cable and M6 just sound stupendous listening to this tune right now.


I threw on a few cables to see how good this cable is. Lo n behold the M6 sounds absolutely point on with these cables. It is an OCC cable Jim recommended. I even tried one of my silver cables on the M6. This one is for real. Sounds better than my more expensive silver cable on the M6.  It is on sale right now too.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.c2bb4c4dJoVOfe


----------



## dweaver

silverfishla said:


> I have all three.  I just got the Whizzer yesterday, and it too, is impressive.  I’ll listen to all three tonight and tell you what I think tomorrow.  What are you going to be running it through (what player)?  Balanced?


I just got an ES100 and picked up an MMCX balanced TRRS 2.5mm cable to use with it and really like the balanced mode. I realize I would need to get a balanced cable for the Whizzer but just want the best option.


----------



## darkwing

Dsnuts said:


> What is the chance that I pick the absolute best cable I could have possibly chosen for the M6 with the same package. This cable and M6 just sound stupendous listening to this tune right now.
> 
> 
> I threw on a few cables to see how good this cable is. Lo n behold the M6 sounds absolutely point on with these cables. It is an OCC cable Jim recommended. I even tried one of my silver cables on the M6. This one is for real. Sounds better than my more expensive silver cable on the M6.  It is on sale right now too.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.c2bb4c4dJoVOfe




I have a cable like that for the DM6, it is really good, balanced cables really improves the DM6, but it was already good out of the box already lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Jim was telling me this particular cable is one of his best sounding ones. It isn't anything fancy but is a pure copper OCC variety imported from Taiwan. He recommended this cable to use on the NK10 of all earphones so I bought one same day he sent the M6 was on 11/11 actually. Excellent sounding cable it improves everything about the M6/ DMG.  Definitely sign of a good cable.


----------



## Nabillion_786

silverfishla said:


> I have all three.  I just got the Whizzer yesterday, and it too, is impressive.  I’ll listen to all three tonight and tell you what I think tomorrow.  What are you going to be running it through (what player)?  Balanced?


Would be nice if you could compare the vocals of both the dm6 and whizzer.


----------



## superuser1

*Final Audio Lab II *
*
Specifications*

Housing : Created using a 3D printer, 64 titanium polished finish

Driver : 15mmΦ dynamic

Connector : MMCX

Sensitivity : 110dB

Impedance : 22Ω

Weight : 31g

Cord length : 1.2ｍ


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/218/-532680.pdf

Here is the low end “woofer” in the DM6.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 25, 2018)

*ikko OH1*, two driver hybrid, one Knowles 33518 and 10mm  titanium diaphragm dynamic driver, crinacle like them and that is a very rare thing


----------



## docentore

Dsnuts said:


> Jim was telling me this particular cable is one of his best sounding ones. It isn't anything fancy but is a pure copper OCC variety imported from Taiwan. He recommended this cable to use on the NK10 of all earphones so I bought one same day he sent the M6 was on 11/11 actually. Excellent sounding cable it improves everything about the M6/ DMG.  Definitely sign of a good cable.


It looks same as Penon OCC 8 core cable I've bought together with my DM6 from them.


----------



## jant71

FastAndClean said:


> *ikko OH1*, two driver hybrid, one Knowles 33518 and 10mm  titanium diaphragm dynamic driver, crinacle like them and that is a very rare thing



But one of the ugliest looking at the connection point.




Huge gap, doesn't match at all looks-wise outside of the color. Has to have scared people off of them as it gives a bad impression. Even if unfair, looks do matter and turn people off. Housing are not that hot either to be honest.


----------



## Dsnuts

The ear pieces look like mashed gum in the shape of a worn old bike seat. lol. Those might sound decent. Can get them on Penon


----------



## Dsnuts

So for the price of one of them earphones. You can get one of these. I had to jump on this deal. Since I lost my N5ii somewhere in China. I have 2 200gig chips ready to load onto something. Might as well be a $140 Pioneer XDP-30r. Always been curious about these. Seems a better deal than the Shanling M0 with more capabilities and probably a better sound for $40 more was my logic. Great deal none the less. I would jump on one if any of you guys are interested in a new player for cheap!.https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1334874-REG/pioneer_xdp_30r_b_digital_audio_player_black.html


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 25, 2018)

jant71 said:


> But one of the ugliest looking at the connection point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> The ear pieces look like mashed gum in the shape of a worn old bike seat. lol. Those might sound decent. Can get them on Penon



Fred Flintstone made it.


----------



## papa_mia

Dsnuts said:


> So for the price of one of them earphones. You can get one of these. I had to jump on this deal. Since I lost my N5ii somewhere in China. I have 2 200gig chips ready to load onto something. Might as well be a $140 Pioneer XDP-30r. Always been curious about these. Seems a better deal than the Shanling M0 with more capabilities and probably a better sound for $40 more was my logic. Great deal none the less. I would jump on one if any of you guys are interested in a new player for cheap!.https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1334874-REG/pioneer_xdp_30r_b_digital_audio_player_black.html


Can't say anything about sound quality, but you should watch out for them Pioneer and Onkyo's phones out sockets (especially balanced) - They get loose pretty damn quick.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 25, 2018)

I want this one... https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1406173-REG/pioneer_xdp_02u_l_digital_audio_player_blue.html
Very handsome in the blue




Just hasn't dropped in price yet


----------



## jant71 (Nov 25, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Jim was telling me this particular cable is one of his best sounding ones. It isn't anything fancy but is a pure copper OCC variety imported from Taiwan. He recommended this cable to use on the NK10 of all earphones so I bought one same day he sent the M6 was on 11/11 actually. Excellent sounding cable it improves everything about the M6/ DMG.  Definitely sign of a good cable.



That cable has no memory wire on it right D's?? I plan to get and work up a Dunu Titan 6 in the future and that is not over the ear. A good priced 8 core upgrade cable to reign in the low end of the PVD Beryllium driver. They just single side coated it but the right cable and thick core tips holding tight will do the same job the second side coating is suppose to do to give better "vibrational characteristics".


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> So for the price of one of them earphones. You can get one of these. I had to jump on this deal. Since I lost my N5ii somewhere in China. I have 2 200gig chips ready to load onto something. Might as well be a $140 Pioneer XDP-30r. Always been curious about these. Seems a better deal than the Shanling M0 with more capabilities and probably a better sound for $40 more was my logic. Great deal none the less. I would jump on one if any of you guys are interested in a new player for cheap!.https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1334874-REG/pioneer_xdp_30r_b_digital_audio_player_black.html



I'm 90% convinced on buying the Opus 1s for $380 with case and this monkey wrench comes into the picture. I don't need wifi or BT. 

Any opinions between the two? I plan to use the DAP as a USB out or out to an amp to drive a desktop setup. It might go portable sometimes, but I also have an LG V30 plus for that. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## HAMS

jant71 said:


> But one of the ugliest looking at the connection point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's any more uglier than other hyped iems here. Actually I don't think it's ugly at all. It's far from worse.


----------



## Aevum

btw, I ordered the DM6 on 11/11 and they are telling me that due to the volume of orderes theres a huge waiting list for it and they dont know when more stock will come out. 

Are they yanking my chain and i should ask for a refund or have more patience ?


----------



## zikarus (Nov 25, 2018)

That is a question you should give the answer to by yourself.

I ordered a customised DM6 on 11.11. myself and I for one will patiently wait (expecting to hold it in my hands not before 2019)...


----------



## battosai

Aevum said:


> btw, I ordered the DM6 on 11/11 and they are telling me that due to the volume of orderes theres a huge waiting list for it and they dont know when more stock will come out.
> 
> Are they yanking my chain and i should ask for a refund or have more patience ?





zikarus said:


> That is a question you should give the answer to by yourself.
> 
> I ordered a customised DM6 on 11.11. myself and I for one will patiently wait...



Which shops did you guys buy the DM6 from? My seller is H-Duby Team and I am still waiting for my DM6 to be shipped...
Not happy...


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> But one of the ugliest looking at the connection point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> The ear pieces look like mashed gum in the shape of a worn old bike seat. lol. Those might sound decent. Can get them on Penon



i kinda like it, looks like prehistoric spear head


----------



## SciOC

battosai said:


> Which shops did you guys buy the DM6 from? My seller is H-Duby Team and I am still waiting for my DM6 to be shipped...
> Not happy...


I've heard this from just about everyone after the 11.11 preorder debacle.   It seems that everyone was caught off guard by the demand.  I'm guessing this is why massdrop hasn't done a second drop for these yet.

Sounds like this is an issue for almost all sellers, doesn't sound like there was really any stock sitting around....  Hopefully quality isn't impacted trying to rush out all these orders.


----------



## Adide

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer A-HE03 and TRN IM1 arrived today, enjoying both the TRN IM1 has elevated bass, great for EDM and trance. The Whizzer A-HE03 is much more refined with a really clean signature (once I sorted out which tips to use, ended up using RHA ones)



Hi there, interested in knowing your take on TRN IM1.

I'm after a quality bassy IEM to complement and intrigued by TRN's extremely good build quality at this price point (acrylic resin, metal face plates, sound tubes).
Is the sound matching the build?

What I'm looking for is good sub-bass (best would be in line with the mid-bass or slightly elevated), overall textured bass and not bleeding (much), clear and defined mids (understandable recessed) and if possible non-peaky well extended highs. I know, asking too much probably.

Are there better alternatives at below $30 point? Not sure if I'm gonna invest more in a bassy IEM for the moment.

Got KZ ZS4 en route for the same purpose and I'm trying to figure out if TRN would be better.

TIA.


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> I'm 90% convinced on buying the Opus 1s for $380 with case and this monkey wrench comes into the picture. I don't need wifi or BT.
> 
> Any opinions between the two? I plan to use the DAP as a USB out or out to an amp to drive a desktop setup. It might go portable sometimes, but I also have an LG V30 plus for that.
> 
> Much appreciated.



If you don't need BT streaming then stick with the Opus. I had a 300R previously for about 6 months at the most and sold it. The battery was meh and the WiFi was terrible, constantly disconnecting. Went to the 1S (previously has a #1) and it was great, just missed having streaming so I converted to the ES100 and have pretty much said adios to DAPs besides the M0 (just to have a small DAP)


----------



## chinmie

Lurk650 said:


> If you don't need BT streaming then stick with the Opus. I had a 300R previously for about 6 months at the most and sold it. The battery was meh and the WiFi was terrible, constantly disconnecting. Went to the 1S (previously has a #1) and it was great, just missed having streaming so I converted to the ES100 and have pretty much said adios to DAPs besides the M0 (just to have a small DAP)



i have similar situation: between the ES100 and the Bluedac, i pretty much done with DAPs. the only DAP that i still have is my old Ipod Classic because the large storage and familiarly easy to use


----------



## CoFire

chinmie said:


> i have similar situation: between the ES100 and the Bluedac, i pretty much done with DAPs. the only DAP that i still have is my old Ipod Classic because the large storage and familiarly easy to use



So, do you just plug the ES100 into your cans and steam BT? Do you have a wire from the ES100 to the headphone like you are carrying a DAP?


----------



## HungryPanda

Adide said:


> Hi there, interested in knowing your take on TRN IM1.
> 
> I'm after a quality bassy IEM to complement and intrigued by TRN's extremely good build quality at this price point (acrylic resin, metal face plates, sound tubes).
> Is the sound matching the build?
> ...


 firstly the TRM IM1 is all plastic just like the KZ ZS4. THe TRN IM1 shell is smaller than the KZ ZS4. Both have quite amazing bass and there is not a feather between them, the TRN IM1 bass does not bleed as much as the KZ ZS4 rendering the mids a bit clearer. The treble on the TRN IM1 is more rolled off than the KZ ZS4. The TRN IM1 fits my ears better


----------



## Adide

HungryPanda said:


> firstly the TRM IM1 is all plastic just like the KZ ZS4. THe TRN IM1 shell is smaller than the KZ ZS4. Both have quite amazing bass and there is not a feather between them, the TRN IM1 bass does not bleed as much as the KZ ZS4 rendering the mids a bit clearer. The treble on the TRN IM1 is more rolled off than the KZ ZS4. The TRN IM1 fits my ears better



Thanks for the quick reply, seems that IM1 is not really worth the buy once I got the ZS4.

The marketing for IM1 is advertising resin shell, disappointing that you've found plastic. Have you got the translucent blue ones where sound tubes are clearly visible in AE pictures? If yes are those shaped in massive plastic or what's the deal here?

Any other worthy recommendations from you for quality bassy iems in $30 range that are clearly better than ZS4?

Thanks.


----------



## mbwilson111

Adide said:


> The marketing for IM1 is advertising resin shell, disappointing that you've found plastic.



*Resin:* This is the raw material used to manufacture plastics.


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought the black TRN IM1 and they are well made


----------



## Adide

mbwilson111 said:


> *Resin:* This is the raw material used to manufacture plastics.



While I appreciate your take practically speaking they are different, the acrylic resin is a form of plastic but generally assumed with better qualities in audio - you can google it up ofc.

High end IEMs are commonly made with acrylic resin (besides metal/wood) because it permits (tube) molding besides other acoustic benefits so I was impressed by TRN's attempt at this price point.

Don't want to derail the thread so over and out with it.


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> So, do you just plug the ES100 into your cans and steam BT? Do you have a wire from the ES100 to the headphone like you are carrying a DAP?


Yes. But it's tiny and light. You can buy a custom short cable online but I've had no issues with standard length cables. I usually clip it to my collar.


----------



## darkwing

Aevum said:


> btw, I ordered the DM6 on 11/11 and they are telling me that due to the volume of orderes theres a huge waiting list for it and they dont know when more stock will come out.
> 
> Are they yanking my chain and i should ask for a refund or have more patience ?



have more patience, when I ordered an emerald colored one, they said I have to wait for 7 days for them to make them since only the transparent ones were able, and this was way before 11/11

so I bought the transparent one instead lol


----------



## CoFire

Astell & Kern AK70 MKii $399.95 on Ebay from World Wide Stereo

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Astell-Ker...SD/392119892828?hash=item5b4c2abb5c:rk:1f:0

I probably sound like a broken record by now. ... this or Opus 1s? I always thought this was gonna be out of what I wanted to pay.


----------



## superuser1

@CoFire First off when did this become a DAP thread?
Secondly, have you looked at the DX120 since i gather you dont need BT and Wifi.


----------



## trellus

HAMS said:


> I don't think it's any more uglier than other hyped iems here. Actually I don't think it's ugly at all. It's far from worse.



+1.  I actually think this IEM is quite striking and I like the look.


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> That cable has no memory wire on it right D's?? I plan to get and work up a Dunu Titan 6 in the future and that is not over the ear. A good priced 8 core upgrade cable to reign in the low end of the PVD Beryllium driver. They just single side coated it but the right cable and thick core tips holding tight will do the same job the second side coating is suppose to do to give better "vibrational characteristics".



No memory wire. Wish people would just sell without memory wire.


----------



## aspire5550

SciOC said:


> I've heard this from just about everyone after the 11.11 preorder debacle.   It seems that everyone was caught off guard by the demand.  I'm guessing this is why massdrop hasn't done a second drop for these yet.
> 
> Sounds like this is an issue for almost all sellers, doesn't sound like there was really any stock sitting around....  Hopefully quality isn't impacted trying to rush out all these orders.


I believe one possible reason this is happening to Dm6 is because the earphone are made per order.. Hence there was a flux of demand from massdrop even before 11/11 .


----------



## thebigredpolos

For people in the US that are interested in the ES100, I noticed that it was on sale on Amazon for $74.25 or roughly 25% off.  Not too shabby.


----------



## chinmie

CoFire said:


> So, do you just plug the ES100 into your cans and steam BT? Do you have a wire from the ES100 to the headphone like you are carrying a DAP?



yes, I'm mostly use spotify and stream bluetooth to the ES100 or bluedac and plug my wired headphone or earphones to them..  or for more casual listening and sport, i use true wireless earphones altogether..much more convenient


----------



## CoFire

superuser1 said:


> @CoFire First off when did this become a DAP thread?
> Secondly, have you looked at the DX120 since i gather you dont need BT and Wifi.



My assumption is that this IEM thread would probably be the best place for valid info on various DAPS without bias. I've checked out the various DAP threads and honestly, good info is sparse. With these sales popping up, takes a minute to read up. My impression is most IEM guys are using DAPS or portable rigs or at least have them. 

My apologies for taking a second of your time. I have found this thread in particular to be most unbiased and knowledgeable and was hoping, someone would chime in having used the DAPS in question. 

Thanks for the DX120 reference. That is on my list. Haven't seen a good deal for it yet.


----------



## superuser1

CoFire said:


> My assumption is that this IEM thread would probably be the best place for valid info on various DAPS without bias. I've checked out the various DAP threads and honestly, good info is sparse. With these sales popping up, takes a minute to read up. My impression is most IEM guys are using DAPS or portable rigs or at least have them.
> 
> My apologies for taking a second of your time. I have found this thread in particular to be most unbiased and knowledgeable and was hoping, someone would chime in having used the DAPS in question.
> 
> Thanks for the DX120 reference. That is on my list. Haven't seen a good deal for it yet.


Haha hey to be honest i am also looking for a DAP and was frustrated that i couldn't find an active enough thread to bounce off some thoughts. My apologies for spewing out my frustration. 
Peace
Edit: I'd be glad to talk DAPs


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh dang I had no idea BGVP made a new filters for the DMGs. Champagne. Thanks to @aspire5550 for giving me the heads up.






Brand new champagne tuning tube filters, opened an air hole on the side to reduce the bass effect, improved the
distortion of mid-high frequency.

Might have to order a set to try. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...lgo_pvid=5c76369e-ba73-43e6-8aea-d600e08e99be


----------



## Dsnuts

Got them on order. Might as well check em out. Cost me less than $5. Will report once I get them.


----------



## doctorjazz

I've berm using the Pioneer xdp-300r for over a year . Mostly have wifi and Bluetooth off, but when I do want them they have performed well  streaming TIDAL, connecting to my DeepBlue2 via Bluetooth (though I couldn't get the Bluetooth to connect in my Honda). It sounds good (though I think my Pono in balanced still sounds better  though I haven't directly compared them. The Pono is more of a pain , though). I do love having 2 SD slots, and I haven't had any trouble with the headphone jacks, though I have read some have had problems with them breaking   It's the player I mostly use (also have a dx90). And I think there has been some on sale recently.


----------



## Carlsan

The problem with the headphone jack was with the 2.5 balanced out on the first generation of these and the Onkyo DP-X1. 
The jack was poorly made and broke easily. I had an issue with the Onkyo which I had to send back to Japan for replacement a few years ago.
This problem seems to have been solved with later versions of the players. 

Otherwise they have excellent sound with those ESS dacs.

They are not the most powerful of portable players, but they do the job nicely with most earphones and even some headphones that are easy to drive. or so I hear, as I use mine strictly with my earphones.


----------



## doctorjazz

They've been what I've mostly used as a portable player for the last year and a half.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have money saved up for the M5s. Can't wait to get that player going on. I have become a huge fan of Shanling stuff. Every higher end player those guys make will be a day one purchase for me. They definitely throw out a lot of sonics for the cash. Better than just about anything else I have heard in fact. So the new M5s has a lot to live up to. I ended up getting one of them Pioneer XD-30rs. to throw my cards that was in my N5ii. I loved the sound of the Cayin but it is just tragic that player is lost forever. So I hope sonically and functionally the Pioneer will be a good replacement for my 2 cards. Heck @ $140. Why not. Lol. 

I know it probably wont be optimal for my Andromeda S or my Solaris but for everything else I own they will do just fine. Cant wait to give that player a shot.


----------



## superuser1

The advent of the Hiby R6 Pro has made me wait and see how that turns out.


----------



## darkwing

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang I had no idea BGVP made a new filters for the DMGs. Champagne. Thanks to @aspire5550 for giving me the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it will be interesting to see what that little vent does on this new filter. Someone at BGVP been working overtime to tweek that sound even more. This was a nice little surprise. don't need that plate to add to the cost. Just go for the filter.


----------



## Carlsan

I was using the Onkyo DP-X1's (pretty much a rebrand of the Pioneer or vice versa) until I got myself the iBasso DX200. The DX200 is nice, and the varies amps that have been released have added to how good it sounds, but it's big and heavy.
For a more portable solution I bought the iBasso DX120, but it's a bit buggy. Still like it and it has good sound as well.
Just jumped into the Pioneer XDP-30R deal from B&H, that unit seems to have some great features for the price, a real bargain. Probably will have a better UI than the ibasso DX120.

I can use my ibasso DX200 at work, but for "on the go" listening, or at my part time job where I don't sit at a desk, a portable is a better option.


----------



## Dsnuts

Another reason I got one of them Pioneers is. I actually like having some variety in my daps. I own so many different types of earphones. It is worth it for me to have some variety in sources due to some phones just matching up better with different players.  As they say variety is the spice of life

Read up a bit about the new Hiby R6 pro. Looks interesting. will most certainly be a power house but. I am going for the Shanling M5s. I am biased. I bet it will sound just as good if not better and it will be quite a bit cheaper. Though I will keep an eye out on how they do the R6 pros.


----------



## Raketen (Nov 26, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> The problem with the headphone jack was with the 2.5 balanced out on the first generation of these and the Onkyo DP-X1.
> The jack was poorly made and broke easily. I had an issue with the Onkyo which I had to send back to Japan for replacement a few years ago.
> This problem seems to have been solved with later versions of the players.
> 
> ...



Was interested in the 30R deal, but also saw similar comments about the headphone jacks and some UI frustration- as keeps happening with the new DAPs I get interested in, ultimately just don't seem worth over current main DAP Opus1 in spite of its clunkiness.
Still- the idea of two memory card slots in such a small DAP is really attractive-  a  tiny playable backup of an entire music collection.
My dream is for sony to do this with the NW-30/40/50 walkmen style- IMO, UI becomes really important with so much storage.


----------



## silverfishla

dweaver said:


> OK, if I want something that reminds me of my dead XBA-Z5 would the DMG, DM6, or Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 fit the bill? If so which would be best. I see the DMG on sale now so that's a bit of a factor but I really just want something with lots of detail but non fatiguing treble and good sub bass. I really want another Z5 but just cant spend that kind of money especially since they break so easily.


@dweaver Ok, so here is my take on ? vs. XBA Z5.  I'm sorry, I didn't see the DMG in your post, I don't have that one but I have the Z5, DM6 and the Whizzer Kylin.  First things first, I think the Whizzer Kylin is better than the DM6.  Kaboom!  I said it.  Not just a little better, but by a bit of a margin.
Let me tell you why I think so.  The Kylin has sub-bass.  The Kylin has splashy highs (appropriate splashy highs).  The Kylin has a very detailed and realistic Vocal section.  The Kylin has a more immersive soundstage.  The Kylin has a better balanced mix (IMO) between the Bass, Mids, and Treble.  The Kylin can pretty much sound great out any source (ones I used...Shanling M3s, Zishan DSD, Hidizs AP60 Pro, Hidizs DH1000), and sounds just as great single ended or balanced.  I can just straight out recommend the Kylin.
The DM6 is a harder nut to crack.  In a lot of ways, it is like the Z5 (in the bad ways)...it sounds good from certain sources but not so great from others.  For instance, it doesn't sound that great single ended from my Shanling M3s or my Hidizs AP60 Pro.  I think that it's because it doesn't have the appropriate amount of sub-bass (some might not think this is that important) treble ratio.  It can often sound lacking in the top end.  Not unclear, but like you've pulled down the treble so you can hear the hit of a cymbal or snare, but not the splash.
The DM6 sounds open and upfront, but the mids can sound a tiny bit boxy.  And, on critical listening (especially in comparison to the Kylin) it lacks realistic detail in the vocals.
The Z5 has a great soundstage (like a little audiophile listening room in your head), it's not always super detailed, but I can really appreciate the musical presentation it offers.  I still really love my Z5.  That being said...if I were to walk in to a store today, and audition all three of them next to each other and only have to pick one (obviously I don't, because I have all three!  ), I would probably walk out with the Kylin but lust for the Z5.  I wouldn't even worry about the DM6.  
Kylin can make bands like the Pixies, Cocteau Twins, Sugar (Bob Mould's band) sound huge and at the same time, really nicely separated.  Hard to do with music like that because it usually sounds convoluted and flat and fat across the board.
Both the DM6 and Kylin are very nice looking.  I probably bought the Kylin mostly because I thought it looked amazing in HBB's video.  In fact, I bought (like I think a lot of people) the DM6 because of him too.  He's got these two as his favorites (DM6 as his favorite), I personally like the Kylin better by quite a bit.
One thing, the DM6 fits me perfectly (with play) while the Kylin has a bit of a shorter reach.  It may or may not affect you.  They reach where they need to be for me, but I can't shove them in my ear if I wanted to.
Hope that helps.


----------



## aspire5550

Dsnuts said:


> Oh dang I had no idea BGVP made a new filters for the DMGs. Champagne. Thanks to @aspire5550 for giving me the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mate,  

I just received my DMG and I can't believe I missed it at first but the champagne filter was included as a gift along with a few other spare tips. Will be spending some time to listen to it.


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> I have money saved up for the M5s. Can't wait to get that player going on. I have become a huge fan of Shanling stuff. Every higher end player those guys make will be a day one purchase for me. They definitely throw out a lot of sonics for the cash. Better than just about anything else I have heard in fact. So the new M5s has a lot to live up to. I ended up getting one of them Pioneer XD-30rs. to throw my cards that was in my N5ii. I loved the sound of the Cayin but it is just tragic that player is lost forever. So I hope sonically and functionally the Pioneer will be a good replacement for my 2 cards. Heck @ $140. Why not. Lol.
> 
> I know it probably wont be optimal for my Andromeda S or my Solaris but for everything else I own they will do just fine. Cant wait to give that player a shot.


if you are worried about output impedence, I don't think you will have any issues.
I do have xdp30r and output impedence is low enough for andromeda if i remember it right.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Anyone else have their 11/11 stuff stuck in limbo? My Anew U1 have been in processing for 2 full weeks now. At least I have the Oriolus Finschi to keep me occupied for a bit.


----------



## dweaver

silverfishla said:


> @dweaver Ok, so here is my take on ? vs. XBA Z5.  I'm sorry, I didn't see the DMG in your post, I don't have that one but I have the Z5, DM6 and the Whizzer Kylin.  First things first, I think the Whizzer Kylin is better than the DM6.  Kaboom!  I said it.  Not just a little better, but by a bit of a margin.
> Let me tell you why I think so.  The Kylin has sub-bass.  The Kylin has splashy highs (appropriate splashy highs).  The Kylin has a very detailed and realistic Vocal section.  The Kylin has a more immersive soundstage.  The Kylin has a better balanced mix (IMO) between the Bass, Mids, and Treble.  The Kylin can pretty much sound great out any source (ones I used...Shanling M3s, Zishan DSD, Hidizs AP60 Pro, Hidizs DH1000), and sounds just as great single ended or balanced.  I can just straight out recommend the Kylin.
> The DM6 is a harder nut to crack.  In a lot of ways, it is like the Z5 (in the bad ways)...it sounds good from certain sources but not so great from others.  For instance, it doesn't sound that great single ended from my Shanling M3s or my Hidizs AP60 Pro.  I think that it's because it doesn't have the appropriate amount of sub-bass (some might not think this is that important) treble ratio.  It can often sound lacking in the top end.  Not unclear, but like you've pulled down the treble so you can hear the hit of a cymbal or snare, but not the splash.
> The DM6 sounds open and upfront, but the mids can sound a tiny bit boxy.  And, on critical listening (especially in comparison to the Kylin) it lacks realistic detail in the vocals.
> ...


thank you that was  an awesome post and comparison.  I ended up deciding to try the Sennheiser True Wireless but I will probably end up grabbing the Whizzer later on. I like how it looks and I am more of  hybrid fan than a straight BA fan. I appreciate that it works well from many sources as I hate being stuck with just one or 2 options.


----------



## Nabillion_786

SilverLodestar said:


> Anyone else have their 11/11 stuff stuck in limbo? My Anew U1 have been in processing for 2 full weeks now. At least I have the Oriolus Finschi to keep me occupied for a bit.


Hi, how are the vocals, clarity and soundstage like on your finschi? I was wondering if it's was upgrade on those departments compared to your other iems?


----------



## Kitechaser

I just have to throw Sony NW-ZX300A into  the DAP conversation here. 370 dollars, and the balanced out is about the same SQ as their 1200 dollar player.


----------



## Lurk650

Kitechaser said:


> I just have to throw Sony NW-ZX300A into  the DAP conversation here. 370 dollars, and the balanced out is about the same SQ as their 1200 dollar player.


Except that they no longer ship to the US on JoyBuy. Not sure if they have it for that price anywhere else.


----------



## Raketen

Lurk650 said:


> Except that they no longer ship to the US on JoyBuy. Not sure if they have it for that price anywhere else.



Massdrop had it for $450-ish a week or two ago, closest I've seen.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi, how are the vocals, clarity and soundstage like on your finschi? I was wondering if it's was upgrade on those departments compared to your other iems?


I'm still kinda undecided with how I feel about them. Sometimes they sound incredible, other times they can sound a bit bad. As a vocal/midrange enthusiast, I think the vocals are a mixed bag. They're still very nice and full though, don't get me wrong. While they don't sound recessed or left behind, I feel like there's something off with male vocals, while female vocals can sound a tad harsh. Granted, I listen at pretty high volumes, so take what I'm saying with a grain of salt. I'm also not sure if it has to do with my source or the stock cable, but there is a ton of sibilance and splashiness with cymbals. Sometimes it's so bad that I have to take them off and reach for something else. The JVC Spiral Dots only made sibilance worse; I've been using the narrow bore tips from the IT01 on them since they tame the treble the best (even better than my foams). I still have a lot of testing I'd like to do before making a verdict on the vocals, since vocals are my favorite part of music. As for clarity and soundstage, I think they have a decently wide soundstage with some pretty good clarity. Again, I need more listening and experimentation with these; it doesn't help that I keep reaching for my Tin T2 instead though.


----------



## Lurk650

Not really a new Discovery but I did just receive a pair of AKG N5005, purchased Open Box but unused from RazorDog for $698, day of shipping they emailed me to let me know that they found a flaw and shipped me a brand new pair instead. 

Simply put...worth every single penny.


----------



## Zerohour88

FastAndClean said:


> *ikko OH1*, two driver hybrid, one Knowles 33518 and 10mm  titanium diaphragm dynamic driver, crinacle like them and that is a very rare thing



the brand is new and seems quite proactive in getting their first model off the ground. Its already up on Amazon too

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JZ8MCD...K4hVs9uRd_QGKNEP4fiRyyfwWJ_DymhKyUZ_vuAjjUMmk


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 26, 2018)

Jerry Harvey Audio collaboration Astell&Kern, Diana
https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/con...scg=CG210270&spos=0&tcg=&tpos=0&gcode=SC33010


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## ericp10

Lurk650 said:


> Not really a new Discovery but I did just receive a pair of AKG N5005, purchased Open Box but unused from RazorDog for $698, day of shipping they emailed me to let me know that they found a flaw and shipped me a brand new pair instead.
> 
> Simply put...worth every single penny.




Yes, that's a fantastic deal for the N5005, and razordog is always great to do business with. N5005 is one of the best hybrids I've ever heard.


----------



## Raketen

eggnogg said:


> Jerry Harvey Audio collaboration Astell&Kern, Diana



Lotoo, Abyss, Astel & Kern, Jerry Harvey- all founded by moon cultists?


----------



## eggnogg

moondrop mirai
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rs-Battery-Life-3-8um/314156_32954841894.html


----------



## scottanz

silverfishla said:


> @dweaver  First things first, I think the Whizzer Kylin is better than the DM6.  Kaboom!  I said it.  Not just a little better, but by a bit of a margin.



Comparisons between FOTM are always appreciated thank you so much!
With the delays for DM6 your post has probably just swayed me to buy the Whizzers instead, I always preferred realistic vocals that can touch the bottom of my heart 

Could you just give us a comparison on the isolation on the Whizzers? I believe the DM6's isolation would be top notch as its completely sealed but I have experienced hybrid earphones with poor isolation (1more triple)


----------



## audiohurric4ne

so i tried the xba n3ap today. i know its an old iem but how is the iem not popular here ? to me it sounded better than the tfz king, king pro and it03 which get alot of praise in hf. anyone with n3ap wanna chime in ? is it comparable to the highly praised dm6 ?


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Yes, that's a fantastic deal for the N5005, and razordog is always great to do business with. N5005 is one of the best hybrids I've ever heard.


Yup, I agree, and your impressions always had me intrigued with them. Everything about the sound ticks all the boxes for me. Bass, mids/vocals, treble. Stage width, depth and layering.


----------



## Raketen (Nov 26, 2018)

audiohurric4ne said:


> so i tried the xba n3ap today. i know its an old iem but how is the iem not popular here ? to me it sounded better than the tfz king, king pro and it03 which get alot of praise in hf. anyone with n3ap wanna chime in ? is it comparable to the highly praised dm6 ?



I haven't heard any of those iems but I really enjoy the N3 - actually was just suggesting it to somoene on another thread. IMO it does a lot of things well in a non-spectacular fashion and it's in a bit of an odd niche- it's not really trying to be neutral, or super technical, but other than the bass it also doesn't have the kind of coloration that draws attention-  it's sort of boring, but in a good way- it just kind of works with everything and grows on you (or at least has on me) over time. One of the few IEMs I feel comfortable recommending with only a few reservations.

Possibly the price and Sony name along with the low driver count  and current hybrid driver-counting wars also make it kind of inconspicuous. With newer more exciting brands and tech novelties while everything is getting cheaper and also more expensive than ever, it's easy to slip under the radar (N3 meets my expectations for its price, even if there are cheaper things that also could) .  Also I don't think it's even been officialy sold in the US and other large countries- Still, the N3 thread has a decent number of posts and most people there seem pretty happy with it - kakaku has 60+ reviews also.


----------



## hiflofi

Looks like JHA are going with the more standard 2-pin cables since the Billie Jean instead of their old proprietary ones.


----------



## The Pix

SilverLodestar said:


> Anyone else have their 11/11 stuff stuck in limbo? My Anew U1 have been in processing for 2 full weeks now. At least I have the Oriolus Finschi to keep me occupied for a bit.


I ordered a number of cables, the EZAudio D4, UrbanFun Transound One and DM6 on 11/11, all have been received in the UK with the exception of the DM6.  They were custom and yet to be made due to the aforementioned backlogs.


----------



## trellus

I ordered one item - the TinAudio T2 - on 11/11 and it still hasn’t left China.  

On the other hand, the three IEM’s I ordered four days later have arrived in San Francisco on as of two days ago, 11-24.


----------



## The Pix

trellus said:


> I ordered one item - the TinAudio T2 - on 11/11 and it still hasn’t left China.
> 
> On the other hand, the three IEM’s I ordered four days later have arrived in San Francisco on as of two days ago, 11-24.


Typical!!


----------



## HungryPanda

I have received around half of my 11/11 orders so far


----------



## Ahmad313

silverfishla said:


> @dweaver Ok, so here is my take on ? vs. XBA Z5.  I'm sorry, I didn't see the DMG in your post, I don't have that one but I have the Z5, DM6 and the Whizzer Kylin.  First things first, I think the Whizzer Kylin is better than the DM6.  Kaboom!  I said it.  Not just a little better, but by a bit of a margin.
> Let me tell you why I think so.  The Kylin has sub-bass.  The Kylin has splashy highs (appropriate splashy highs).  The Kylin has a very detailed and realistic Vocal section.  The Kylin has a more immersive soundstage.  The Kylin has a better balanced mix (IMO) between the Bass, Mids, and Treble.  The Kylin can pretty much sound great out any source (ones I used...Shanling M3s, Zishan DSD, Hidizs AP60 Pro, Hidizs DH1000), and sounds just as great single ended or balanced.  I can just straight out recommend the Kylin.
> The DM6 is a harder nut to crack.  In a lot of ways, it is like the Z5 (in the bad ways)...it sounds good from certain sources but not so great from others.  For instance, it doesn't sound that great single ended from my Shanling M3s or my Hidizs AP60 Pro.  I think that it's because it doesn't have the appropriate amount of sub-bass (some might not think this is that important) treble ratio.  It can often sound lacking in the top end.  Not unclear, but like you've pulled down the treble so you can hear the hit of a cymbal or snare, but not the splash.
> The DM6 sounds open and upfront, but the mids can sound a tiny bit boxy.  And, on critical listening (especially in comparison to the Kylin) it lacks realistic detail in the vocals.
> ...


Really nice and helping post ,
So the vocals on Kylin are also recessed like DM6 and which one has the better soundstage height ,?


----------



## Zerohour88

Moondrop Aria

Positive impressions from the chi-fi thread (here and here). They were on-point with the Harman tuning for the Blessing, so I don't doubt that they can do that with a lower tier model here (like the FR graph provided).

same user also previously recommended another interesting model, the Binary Acoustics Unicorn, but its not really available in aliexpress, only taobao (link), so its a bit hard to recommend, despite the ER4-like tuning and in-house BA (supposedly).


----------



## Nabillion_786

I'm really excited and hoping this one will be the one for me ! Also, shout out to takstar audio store they have amazing customer service and very good packaging.


----------



## ericp10

Lurk650 said:


> Yup, I agree, and your impressions always had me intrigued with them. Everything about the sound ticks all the boxes for me. Bass, mids/vocals, treble. Stage width, depth and layering.




Thank you. Do some tip swapping when you have time. Right now I have some large Sony large tips from my Sony XBA-H3. Even with the smaller diameter opening, they details shine through. But I also use the UE900 tips or the UE Triple-Fi 10 ear tips. I've found that you have to get a great seal (not necessarily a real deep insertion) to get optimum performance from them. Happy listening.


----------



## hiflofi

Moondrop A8 is on my watch list. I thought the Andro S would cure my addiction but nah....


----------



## paddyberger

Cheers for the heads up both, ordered. 

Now just waiting on my DM6 which I ordered from Amazon (Linsoul) on 4 NOV...


----------



## silverfishla

scottanz said:


> Comparisons between FOTM are always appreciated thank you so much!
> With the delays for DM6 your post has probably just swayed me to buy the Whizzers instead, I always preferred realistic vocals that can touch the bottom of my heart
> 
> Could you just give us a comparison on the isolation on the Whizzers? I believe the DM6's isolation would be top notch as its completely sealed but I have experienced hybrid earphones with poor isolation (1more triple)


Neither one is completely isolated from the outside world.  I live by a restaurant that has a huge air conditioning unit on all the time.  When I step outside with both, I can still hear it humming in between the music.  Conversely, I cannot hear my wife talking to me when I wear either one...and sometimes I pretend not to.


----------



## superuser1

silverfishla said:


> Neither one is completely isolated from the outside world.  I live by a restaurant that has a huge air conditioning unit on all the time.  When I step outside with both, I can still hear it humming in between the music.  Conversely, I cannot hear my wife talking to me when I wear either one...and sometimes I pretend not to.



i have the HE03 on order and am exited about it as i really liked where the bass was going on the whizzer a15.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening with the Whizzers from my Shanling M1 on the train. Sounds great


----------



## thejoker13

hiflofi said:


> Looks like JHA are going with the more standard 2-pin cables since the Billie Jean instead of their old proprietary ones.


Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't all of their iem's without the bass adjust pots on the cables the standard 2 pin?


----------



## kova4a (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, my super fukubukuro bag has arrived in the country. 2 weeks from ordering is a pretty decent shipping time given the singles day sales. Anyway, as expected from a super mysterious bag, the customs seized it and I have to wait for an invoice from Jim and maybe try my luck Friday as the working hours of the customs are ridiculous. The invoice will totally spoil the surprise, but there's nothing I can do - I guess the bag ain't that lucky after all.

edit: to be honest, right now I'm more excited about the brand new Sennheiser HD 630VB I came upon the other day in my local online shops  for 85 euro. The store is legit but who knows even though they confirmed the order. Now that will be some luck if it actually arrives at the end of this week.


----------



## zikarus (Nov 26, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Well, my super fukubukuro bag has arrived in the country. 2 weeks from ordering is a pretty decent shipping time given the singles day sales. Anyway, as expected from a super mysterious bag, the customs seized it and I have to wait for an invoice from Jim and maybe try my luck Friday as the working hours of the customs are ridiculous. The invoice will totally spoil the surprise, but there's nothing I can do - I guess the bag ain't that lucky after all.


Damn, bad luck, but heads up - still looking forward to further reports since mine still seems to be 'somewhere' and might take a few more days if not weeks till I get my hands on it....


----------



## kova4a

zikarus said:


> Damn, bad luck, but heads up - still looking forward to further reports since mine still seems to be 'somewhere' and might take a few more days if not weeks till I get my hands on it....


Well, as soon as I know what its is I'll share the contents here in a spoiler, of course, as there might be other buyers who don't want to spoil their surprise.


----------



## trellus

kova4a said:


> Well, my super fukubukuro bag has arrived in the country. 2 weeks from ordering is a pretty decent shipping time given the singles day sales. Anyway, as expected from a super mysterious bag, the customs seized it and I have to wait for an invoice from Jim and maybe try my luck Friday as the working hours of the customs are ridiculous. The invoice will totally spoil the surprise, but there's nothing I can do - I guess the bag ain't that lucky after all.
> 
> edit: to be honest, right now I'm more excited about the* brand new Sennheiser HD 630VB I came upon the other day in my local online shops  for 85 euro*. The store is legit but who knows even though they confirmed the order. Now that will be some luck if it actually arrives at the end of this week.



That's a steal!  I love my HD 630VB, and I got them for what I still think is a bargain, at $170 USD.


----------



## chinerino

Anyone have hands on TRN IM1?


----------



## kova4a (Nov 26, 2018)

trellus said:


> That's a steal!  I love my HD 630VB, and I got them for what I still think is a bargain, at $170 USD.


 Yeah, I know, I couldn't believe it - that's like $99 with free shipping and local warranty. It was a super crazy coincidence I detailed in the EU deals thread. Well, I'll know soon if I got insanely lucky. It's scheduled to arrive by the end of the week, about the same time the Sony MDR 1AM2 I scored for $155 from the Italian Amazon should arrive.


----------



## HungryPanda

chinerino said:


> Anyone have hands on TRN IM1?


yes I possess one


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> yes I possess one


you own everything


----------



## HungryPanda

Not quite


----------



## CoFire

Kitechaser said:


> I just have to throw Sony NW-ZX300A into  the DAP conversation here. 370 dollars, and the balanced out is about the same SQ as their 1200 dollar player.



I can only find the NW-ZX300/S model and it runs about $700. I've heard great things about this Sony DAP but can find any pricing near $400.


----------



## Kitechaser

CoFire said:


> I can only find the NW-ZX300/S model and it runs about $700. I've heard great things about this Sony DAP but can find any pricing near $400.


https://m.joybuy.com/product/600192296.html
It's out of stock for now. I would email them and see when itll be available again.


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 26, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> https://m.joybuy.com/product/600192296.html
> It's out of stock for now. I would email them and see when itll be available again.


Just looked and I see, it says not available for US (and other countries) bc its out of stock. That makes sense. Never checked if available for other countries.


----------



## superuser1

CoFire said:


> I can only find the NW-ZX300/S model and it runs about $700. I've heard great things about this Sony DAP but can find any pricing near $400.


You should throw the hiby R6 Pro in the mix too while you're deciding.


----------



## Lurk650

superuser1 said:


> You should throw the hiby R6 Pro in the mix too while you're deciding.


I've considered the R3 but recent posts by members saying that HiBy is doing terrible at Customer Service (or something along those lines) made me 2nd guess it.


----------



## superuser1

Lurk650 said:


> I've considered the R3 but recent posts by members saying that HiBy is doing terrible at Customer Service (or something along those lines) made me 2nd guess it.


Yes you are right about that. I had the R3 for a while sold it as i want something a bit bigger. I must add the UI was very snappy and almost everything worked except their customer support


----------



## superuser1

CoFire said:


> I can only find the NW-ZX300/S model and it runs about $700. I've heard great things about this Sony DAP but can find any pricing near $400.


Do you see the can of worms you opened 
Finally a place to bounce off ideas regarding a new DAP
Thank you


----------



## CoFire

superuser1 said:


> Do you see the can of worms you opened
> Finally a place to bounce off ideas regarding a new DAP
> Thank you



I just felt somehow that most of you weren't walking around with 500 ft spools of headphone cable in each hand jamming out on quality audio through your IEMs.

Balanced spools of course.


----------



## hemipowered007

Toneking bl1 en route. Will have to see if it actually can sit aside the sony ex1000 as a different flavor. Really trying to not get my hopes up about its capabilities since there isn't a whole lot of reviews/comparisons out there. I'll report back in a month or so when I get them and have time to get used to them and compare.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 26, 2018)

So a bit of a bumber. I thought my HQ12 shipped. So in order for dealer to look like they shipped it on time they create a label for the order. Lame. Looks like they are being made as I type and was not actually shipped. When I will get those I have no idea. They are being made they say cuz it is a custom order. Some dude in China is making my earphones as I type. Here I was thinking it is flying over the Ocean. NOPE. Looks like it will be a while before I get em.

I found out a bit of insider information on the NiceHCK M6. The actual factory that makes them and the DMG earphones for BGVP are one and the same. They are all rebrands from a large Chinese OEM factory. They come from the same factory that make KZ earphones. That is interesting.

A lot of the chifi cheaper brands I suspect come from the same places. They are all called different but use similar components with slight design tweeks with differnt tunings and are bought up by various companies and then they are branded whatever.

This explains why you see so many similar designs with different branding. It is like a sweat factory for earphones. Lol. 

Would be cool if they made that a tourist attraction. I would go visit.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

First I owe an apology to Crinacle and Porta-Fi

Both of them make opinions off of items in their hands.  I agree or not means nothing. I need to **** sometimes.
Ya'll need to slam the door on folks doing crap like this.

First you get the item. Then you........whatever, but GET THE ITEM 1st


----------



## hiflofi

I believe that guy when he says the Moondrop Aria is a solid pick. If you poke around for some curves and reviews on SKorean sites, you'll see it hits the Harman Target well. However, the lack of detachable cables means it's a no-go for me.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 27, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> First I owe an apology to Crinacle and Porta-Fi
> 
> Both of them make opinions off of items in their hands.  I agree or not means nothing. I need to **** sometimes.
> Ya'll need to slam the door on folks doing crap like this.
> ...



I really used to enjoy his BT speaker reviews and comparisons as he allowed the viewers to judge the sound and decide on their own, which sounds better. To be honest, I haven't seen any of his iem and headphone reviews, but just because someone has a good reference for speaker sound doesn't automatically make him a good reviewer of other audio gear because you need different experience and reference points for that. Maybe he should stick to BT speaker reviews instead of speculating based on rumors and someone else's opinion. The latter applies to at least 80% of the people on the internet though. I doubt there are many people, if any, who haven't done the same thing at a certain point


----------



## chinerino

HungryPanda said:


> yes I possess one


mind sharing your impressions? might get one if its good


----------



## hakuzen

made a fast review of the three cables i purchased at gu-craftsman, if anyone interested of affordable high end cables..
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gucraftsman-headphones-earphones-cables.23451/reviews#review-21214


----------



## kova4a (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, I received my invoice from Jim, so the mystery of the super fukubukuro bag has finally been revealed 



Spoiler



the 6BA iem is NICEHCK DT600 with spinfit tips and an unknown cable and the DAP is Flang P5


----------



## papa_mia

kova4a said:


> Well, I received my invoice from Jim, so the mystery of the super fukubukuro bag have finally been revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that it's not some kind of variation of the HK6 just renamed.


----------



## chinerino

papa_mia said:


> Hope that it's not some kind of variation of the HK6 just renamed.


HAHAHAHA dropping the bomb bruh!!!! rofl so true


----------



## kova4a (Nov 27, 2018)

papa_mia said:


> Hope that it's not some kind of variation of the HK6 just renamed.


We'll see. I'll probably clear the package Friday or next week. Overall, seems hat I'm getting my money's worth, it's not some crazy deal like paying 170 bucks and getting 400-500 usd worth of items. I hope the iem is any good, coz the DAP surely doesn't look the part and, judging by some online impressions and the kickstarter comments, sound the part, but we'll see. If they both suck someone will be getting an overpriced but underperforming Xmas gift from me.


----------



## Holypal

kova4a said:


> Well, I received my invoice from Jim, so the mystery of the super fukubukuro bag has finally been revealed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should buy this.... I thought the dap is a crappy player without dedicated analog section. But this dap looks really good.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, I hope it's at least semi-decent. I don't mind the whole bunch of buttons and the plain screen. On another note, this actually just arrived at my door, so the luck was real - best spent $99


I should go to the EU deals thread to tease the guy who thought he got a good BF deal at 250 euro


----------



## Wiljen

Finished my review of NiceHck EP10 - its a good one.


----------



## trellus

kova4a said:


> Well, I hope it's at least semi-decent. I don't mind the whole bunch of buttons and the plain screen. On another note, this actually just arrived at my door, so the luck was real - best spent $99
> 
> 
> I should go to the EU deals thread to tease the guy who thought he got a good BF deal at 250 euro



A very underrated closed headphone.  Definitely audiophile-grade.  And definitely worth more than $99 -- you stole it at that price.    High-five!


----------



## Lurk650

Holypal said:


> I should buy this.... I thought the dap is a crappy player without dedicated analog section. But this dap looks really good.



Google the player and go to the KS, it's not good at all. Also, as recently as earlier this month people were complaining they haven't received their unit yet Jim is able to sell some in a mystery bag. What lol.


----------



## abhijollyguy

I will have a hard time in finding a time for the listening session with these IEMs.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of a bumber. I thought my HQ12 shipped. So in order for dealer to look like they shipped it on time they create a label for the order. Lame. Looks like they are being made as I type and was not actually shipped. When I will get those I have no idea. They are being made they say cuz it is a custom order. Some dude in China is making my earphones as I type. Here I was thinking it is flying over the Ocean. NOPE. Looks like it will be a while before I get em.
> 
> I found out a bit of insider information on the NiceHCK M6. The actual factory that makes them and the DMG earphones for BGVP are one and the same. They are all rebrands from a large Chinese OEM factory. They come from the same factory that make KZ earphones. That is interesting.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I just caved in and ordered a pair myself. $320 for 15 more hours, hopefully they'll arrive in time for my birthday in August


----------



## Dsnuts

Evidently a lot of guys jumped on that deal so they have to make a lot of em. I wish they were more upfront about how that is more or less a preorder and not anything that is in stock.  

Why would they be upfront about that? Lol. I have faith in them though. Was looking forward to hearing those sooner than later but looks like it will have to be later.


----------



## Wiljen

And I finally got pictures taken of the BQEYZ BQ3 so that review is up as well both here and at my blog


----------



## Animagus

abhijollyguy said:


> I will have a hard time in finding a time for the listening session with these IEMs.



I wouldn't mind taking some of these off you to free up your time. Haha. Happy listening!


----------



## stryed

Hawaiibadboy said:


> First I owe an apology to Crinacle and Porta-Fi
> 
> Both of them make opinions off of items in their hands.  I agree or not means nothing. I need to **** sometimes.
> Ya'll need to slam the door on folks doing crap like this.
> ...



I tried recommending the IT01 to him in one of his reviews. He blunty stated that it can't possibly sound good as the graph shows too much bass and a spike in the treble, and should never be considered as one of the best for 100usd. I tried arguing but decided to just drop it. 
I liked his bluetooth speakers before but his IEM reviews piss me off.


----------



## mbwilson111

stryed said:


> I tried recommending the IT01 to him in one of his reviews. He blunty stated that it can't possibly sound good as the graph shows too much bass and a spike in the treble, and should never be considered as one of the best for 100usd. I tried arguing but decided to just drop it.
> I liked his bluetooth speakers before but his IEM reviews piss me off.



Wow!  If these graphs are so accurate, then why does changing the tips make an iem sound entirely different to my ears.    To be honest, when I see a graph, my eyes glaze over and I scroll past.  Also I seem to be able to actually enjoy my music without knowing what the graph looks like.


----------



## docentore

stryed said:


> I tried recommending the IT01 to him in one of his reviews. He blunty stated that it can't possibly sound good as the graph shows too much bass and a spike in the treble, and should never be considered as one of the best for 100usd. I tried arguing but decided to just drop it.
> I liked his bluetooth speakers before but his IEM reviews piss me off.



He is bashing DM6 again on his FH1 review, which he bashed as well.
I've asked him if he actually heard the DM6.


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 27, 2018)

stryed said:


> I tried recommending the IT01 to him in one of his reviews. He blunty stated that it can't possibly sound good as the graph shows too much bass and a spike in the treble, and should never be considered as one of the best for 100usd. I tried arguing but decided to just drop it.
> I liked his bluetooth speakers before but his IEM reviews piss me off.


How is the It01? I am considering a dynamic iem to use for my bluetooth band.


----------



## PacoBdn

Kitechaser said:


> How is the It01? I am considering a dynamic iem to use for my bluetooth band.


IT01 for me is the best sub 100$.


----------



## Kitechaser

PacoBdn said:


> IT01 for me is the best sub 100$.


That's a rec alright. Cool, I'll give it a shot 
Thanks.


----------



## Lurk650

Kitechaser said:


> That's a rec alright. Cool, I'll give it a shot
> Thanks.


Probably selling my IT01, no stock cable though. Have a balanced cable on it though.


----------



## stryed

Kitechaser said:


> How is the It01? I am considering a dynamic iem to use for my bluetooth band.



Deep bass without mudding the mids, nice clarity elsewhere with 0 sibilance. A fun V that's very coherent sounding that fits lots of different types of music. Gorgeous cable to go too!


----------



## Kitechaser

stryed said:


> Deep bass without mudding the mids, nice clarity elsewhere with 0 sibilance. A fun V that's very coherent sounding that fits lots of different types of music. Gorgeous cable to go too!


Awesome. Thank you


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

stryed said:


> I tried recommending the IT01 to him in one of his reviews. He blunty stated that it can't possibly sound good as the graph shows too much bass and a spike in the treble, and should never be considered as one of the best for 100usd. I tried arguing but decided to just drop it.
> I liked his bluetooth speakers before but his IEM reviews piss me off.



Could care less if  he likes or hates but he was saying the DM6 is not good( and to some it is not) but for fuu sake if you are going to do that at least have them in your possession. Freq graphs are dependent of gear used and other variables.  3 people in here posted graphs for DMG on the same day and they all looked different. It is what it is.

That dude has too much coffee and an axe to grind or that's his personality?


----------



## archy121

Hawaiibadboy said:


> ..3 people in here posted graphs for DMG on the same day and they all looked different. It is what it is.



Very good point.


----------



## dweaver

Any graph that is adjusted is subjective in my opinion. But as someone else mentioned I too glaze right over them. I want actual comparison based on listening not conjecture based on some weird need to read graphs and "analyze" them, or a person's bias based on their own measurements. The only person I have trusted that was a big measurement guy was Tyll and that was because he would at least recognize that some headphones sounded better than they measured.

Anywhoo enough about all that... 

So should I keep my Sennheiser order going or cancel and switch to Amazon so I have a return policy if I dont like them? By them I mean the new Momentum True Wireless...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow!  If these graphs are so accurate, then why does changing the tips make an iem sound entirely different to my ears.    To be honest, when I see a graph, my eyes glaze over and I scroll past.  Also I seem to be able to actually enjoy my music without knowing what the graph looks like.





archy121 said:


> Very good point.




If a member in here was rec'ing down an item he has not yet touched... how would that be received?
Not well at all because folks have been caught doing so or hyping an item they don't have. It always looks like the foolishness that it is.

Somebody PM's me his pre- in hand bashing so I checked it out.  He is still going strong insulting folks that have and like it before he even has it? Where am I??......what is going on? Is he a respected graph maker with a history and a bad disposition or a guy that just bought his EARS system?


----------



## mbwilson111

Hawaiibadboy said:


> If a member in here was rec'ing down an item he has not yet touched... how would that be received?
> Not well at all because folks have been caught doing so or hyping an item they don't have. It always looks like the foolishness that it is.
> 
> Somebody PM's me his pre- in hand bashing so I checked it out.  He is still going strong insulting folks that have and like it before he even has it? Where am I??......what is going on? Is he a respected graph maker with a history and a bad disposition or a guy that just bought his EARS system?



I don't know what is going on... I just was commenting on what I thought was someone deciding an iem was bad because of a graph, and stating that I don't care about graphs.   You may not remember but I bought my Senn HD630VB partially because of your impressions... you having listened to it.  I have never seen a graph for it.  That is all.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know what is going on... I just was commenting on what I thought was someone deciding an iem was bad because of a graph, and stating that I don't care about graphs.   You may not remember but I bought my Senn HD630VB partially because of your impressions... you having listened to it.  I have never seen a graph for it.  That is all.




Sorry that quote was a mistake I forgot to remove from the edit box


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 27, 2018)

audiohurric4ne said:


> so i tried the xba n3ap today. i know its an old iem but how is the iem not popular here ? to me it sounded better than the tfz king, king pro and it03 which get alot of praise in hf. anyone with n3ap wanna chime in ? is it comparable to the highly praised dm6 ?





Raketen said:


> I haven't heard any of those iems but I really enjoy the N3 - actually was just suggesting it to somoene on another thread. IMO it does a lot of things well in a non-spectacular fashion and it's in a bit of an odd niche- it's not really trying to be neutral, or super technical, but other than the bass it also doesn't have the kind of coloration that draws attention-  it's sort of boring, but in a good way- it just kind of works with everything and grows on you (or at least has on me) over time. One of the few IEMs I feel comfortable recommending with only a few reservations.
> 
> Possibly the price and Sony name along with the low driver count  and current hybrid driver-counting wars also make it kind of inconspicuous. With newer more exciting brands and tech novelties while everything is getting cheaper and also more expensive than ever, it's easy to slip under the radar (N3 meets my expectations for its price, even if there are cheaper things that also could) .  Also I don't think it's even been officialy sold in the US and other large countries- Still, the N3 thread has a decent number of posts and most people there seem pretty happy with it - kakaku has 60+ reviews also.



@Raketen:

Exactly right.....the Sony N3.........it’s a sleeper, which doesn’t “wow” you on first listen but becomes a nice consistent performer day after day year after year. It does have a bunch of bass but does that Sony magic trick getting both complete detail AND bass response somehow. That’s the new Sony sound. The N3 sounds better to me than the IT04, but that’s just me?

The Sony N3 is also one of the best fitting IEMs ever! It should be more popular than it is. Which with people looking for China deals, they overlook the fact that the N3 wins out over the FiiO H5, TFZ Secret Garden, Queen and King Pro.....in many ways due to the complete collected and coherent response. It really does nothing wrong and everything right in a conservative way.

In comparison..........the BGVP DM6 is more of a surprise on first listen and has a bigger soundstage with more fireworks going on.

The N3 has been out for years and years, it’s offered as 3.5mm or with a 4.4mm balanced plug. Still people are reporting getting the N3 for around $200, so if the DM6 and the N3 were priced the same, it would actually be hard to choose? The N3 never received any hype, and the DM6 has it’s earned current “hype”. I maybe value both the same, though the DM6 is new and fun........also a little crazy in comparison to the N3.


----------



## Isloo

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow!  If these graphs are so accurate, then why does changing the tips make an iem sound entirely different to my ears.    To be honest, when I see a graph, my eyes glaze over and I scroll past.  Also I seem to be able to actually enjoy my music without knowing what the graph looks like.



I absolutely agree. I never fully appreciated the importance of having the right tips until recently. What I find amazing is that I can love silcone tips on some iems, but dislike them on others, and the same with foams. The graph is arguably meaningless if you don't have the right tips for your ears and that particular iem. What a graph says and what I percieve are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2018)

So I found out something today that surprised the heck out of me. I have been listening and I mean really listening to my NiceHCK M6/ DMGs today and I think I might have heard it with the stock cable for maybe 3 tunes and off it went for some other cables I own.

All I am saying. If any of guys/gals that own the DMGs have not tried them with nicer/ other cables. You need to do so. I tried 3 cables on the M6 and all of them yielded slightly different yet better takes on the sonics. All for the better over the stock cable with my Alo super litz cable that came with my Solaris, making them sound nothing like a $100 earphone. Thicker deeper fuller sound was the result with much better precision across the board. I couldn't stop listening to them. My standard alo litz makes them sound a bit like the andromedas Lol. My OCC copper just makes them sound cleaner with better authority in the bass.  SQ jumps up a few notches with all 3 cables.. I had no idea just how much better the DMGs could get with cables of all things. Much more than most earphones. I have the gold bass filter on. It sounds more musical to my ears with a bit of bass emphasis on the DMGs. Especially with these cables.

Seems the stock cables are just sufficient enough not to restrict the sound but I have to admit higher end cables makes them sound stunning!

This is the reason why I went hog wild on recent sales and bought 5 new cables.


----------



## ddmt

Dsnuts said:


> So I found out something today that surprised the heck out of me. I have been listening and I mean really listening to my NiceHCK M6/ DMGs today and I think I might have heard it with the stock cable for maybe 3 tunes and off it went for some other cables I own.
> 
> All I am saying. If any of guys/gals that own the DMGs have not tried them with nicer/ other cables. You need to do so. I tried 3 cables on the M6 and all of them yielded slightly different yet better takes on the sonics. All for the better over the stock cable with my Alo super litz cable that came with my Solaris, making them sound nothing like a $100 earphone. Thicker deeper fuller sound was the result with much better precision across the board. I couldn't stop listening to them. My standard alo litz makes them sound a bit like the andromedas Lol. My OCC copper just makes them sound cleaner with better authority in the bass.  SQ jumps up a few notches with all 3 cables.. I had no idea just how much better the DMGs could get with cables of all things. Much more than most earphones. I have the gold bass filter on. It sounds more musical to my ears with a bit of bass emphasis on the DMGs. Especially with these cables.
> 
> ...



I was in the market of new cables, need 4.4mm socket, already bought that NiceHCK balanced 8 core 6n GC-OCC (boy that's a mouthful ) for both mmcx & 2pin variants.
Then I saw your post about how good that cable is, damn now I can't wait to test them  Why I didn't use a faster shipment, have to wait 2 weeks until they arrive


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea that cable is astounding!. Don't judge that cable by the way it looks. It is a bit thin looking and kinda boring in all brown but man does that cable bring out the sonics. One of the best deals on a cable of that quality I have ever seen to be honest. Your gonna love how those sound on your phones.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2018)

If you guys don't know what cable we are talking about . You have literally 4 hours to snap up a crazy great deal on this particular cable from NiceHCK. It is at $48 a bit cheaper with coupons. But completely worth the money. They will go back up to $89. Even at $89 these are actually worth it. There is a reason why these retail more closer to a $100. These look plain and not so fancy but wait till you connect your earphones to this thing.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...424.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6efc4c4d44H1ej

Jim told me these cables especially for BA based earphones will be absolute tops. Highly recommended. Guys looking for the perfect cable for your DMGs and DM6s. Here you go.


----------



## DBaldock9

What's your opinion of this Luna Shops - 8 core 2.5mm Balanced MMCX Pure OCC Silver Gold Plated Earphone Cable?
.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2018)

That cable looks good I bet it will be worth it. I just bought this thing.  This one is pure silver but $2 cheaper. Had to grab one. This cable looks legit for $70. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.759e6580T2tE53






So if you guys don't know I started a cheaper cable thread you can look up all the cables people have been snapping up on that thread. It will have much more on cables people are buying up on the express. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## crinacle

For those who want a different flavour out of their DM6, attach it with a 20 ohm impedance adapter. The more impedance you use, the more "neutral" the DM6 gets. Personally preferred it on 20 ohms as compared to stock.


----------



## Carlsan

Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone. 
Thanks.


----------



## HAMS

Isloo said:


> I absolutely agree. I never fully appreciated the importance of having the right tips until recently. What I find amazing is that I can love silcone tips on some iems, but dislike them on others, and the same with foams. The graph is arguably meaningless if you don't have the right tips for your ears and that particular iem. What a graph says and what I percieve are not necessarily the same thing.


Yeah graphs still can't tell the whole performance, two different IEM with similar measurements is still likely to sound different on your ear. There's also "bad" graph just at how it lack some important informations, it's worse than nothing. And people would jump wrong conclusions based on those graphs.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Did anyone get dm6 from a&v professional store with 400+ orders on AI? Or they are still sending copy paste replies to everyone to wait for more days? Especially for transparent?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

drag0nslayer said:


> Did anyone get dm6 from a&v professional store with 400+ orders on AI? Or they are still sending copy paste replies to everyone to wait for more days? Especially for transparent?



Is that the site that ASKS for 5 star reviews from everybody?

I have it on good authority that their move created issues for Massdrop and every other Ali shop that had been promised units.
That was lame as fuu.  I know the details of it all and it is not cool. _Shady_ would be a western term.


----------



## Zerohour88

crinacle said:


> For those who want a different flavour out of their DM6, attach it with a 20 ohm impedance adapter. The more impedance you use, the more "neutral" the DM6 gets. Personally preferred it on 20 ohms as compared to stock.



I suppose an impedance adapter isn't the same as something like IEMatch?


----------



## chinmie

Zerohour88 said:


> I suppose an impedance adapter isn't the same as something like IEMatch?



different effect. seeing the DM6 is all BA, using an impedance adapter will make the overall sound brighter/leaner. switching the gain to higher gain (don't forget to turn the volume down) will also give a similar effect


----------



## Bartig

Carlsan said:


> Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
> Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
> Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone.
> Thanks.


Headphones right? The Oneodio Elysium sound great. Lovely fat bass and full sound. Turn up the highs in an EQ once and they're a steal at 20 dollar.


----------



## zepmaj

drag0nslayer said:


> Did anyone get dm6 from a&v professional store with 400+ orders on AI? Or they are still sending copy paste replies to everyone to wait for more days? Especially for transparent?


I preordered before 11.11, transparent too. They send mine, it looks like still in transit though.


----------



## chinmie

these two are surprisingly similar sounding...almost the same signature and soundstage (with the Jabra seems a bit more depth while the DM6 has more width)


----------



## FlacFan

Carlsan said:


> Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
> Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
> Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone.
> Thanks.





Bartig said:


> Headphones right? The Oneodio Elysium sound great. Lovely fat bass and full sound. Turn up the highs in an EQ once and they're a steal at 20 dollar.




You could also entertain the idea to use any headphone you (she) like(s) and get a MPOW bluetooth adapter. I am using these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JBLGLB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and for $14 a pop they are brilliant.

Cheers.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Redcarmoose

Don’t mess with team DM6.......don’t mess with em. Especially if you haven’t heard the DM6 in the first place.


----------



## perfecious

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Is that the site that ASKS for 5 star reviews from everybody?



To be fair, every ali seller asks/wants that. 

That clavientjunkie person though... I mean, we all say stupid things sometimes, and no person is beyond redemption. But his continued assholish attitude at this point completely out of wack. 

Anyway, I to get back on topic.

I would also like to mention, how important the tips are IMO. To me, tips with narrow holes should not exist. It's kinda logical, but usually that narrow hole is the reason for congestion and narrow-ness of the sound. My recommendation is to use tips with the widest holes possible. Always. If I put the TRN V80's tips on my T2, it makes it boom-y, congested and muddy. Using my other wide-hole tips is like night and day difference on both IEMs. The sound is more open, sound-stage is wider, mids are clearer, and bass is more even, basically, the way it was intended to sound.


----------



## rendyG (Nov 28, 2018)

DM6 (SPC cable, Sabaj DA3) is starting to grow on me, even though I wasn't so impressed at first, but that was mainly due to me being used to different tonality (closer to harman target).
On some recordings, these sound absolutely huge!
For example Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing some instruments sound like plaing in a hall, but the treble can be weird sometimes. It is extended, but I don't find it airy as the mids, if it makes any sense.. (I may be just too used to vented headphones and iems.)

Regarding its tonality, these have a little more emphasis on higher-bass than I'm used to. Not for people who wants flat bass (say Tin T2 levels).
The lack of 3kHz emphasis isn't as bad as the FR graph may suggest, so far I missed some energy there only when listening to some quitar riffs (ending of Nothing Else Matters).
There are a lot of headphones with 10kHz peak which some of us are used to and DM6 has a dip after 10kHz, so it can sound "unnatural" to some (including me). Depends on what tonality are you used to..

I'm waiting for a copper cable, some said these sound better with copper, I'm curious 
Also because I like to tinker with things, I will experiment with the nozzle dampening to tame that lower treble peak, hopefully without sacrificing other frequencies


----------



## Nabillion_786

rendyG said:


> DM6 (SPC cable, Sabaj DA3) is starting to grow on me, even though I wasn't so impressed at first, but that was mainly due to me being used to different tonality (closer to harman target).
> On some recordings, these sound absolutely huge!
> For example Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing some instruments sound like plaing in a hall, but the treble can be weird sometimes. It is extended, but I don't find it airy as the mids, if it makes any sense.. (I may be just too used to vented headphones and iems.)
> 
> ...


Do you also hear vocal recession on yours?


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 28, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
> Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
> Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone.
> Thanks.


Is she wanting something fashionable? (I assume she's a teenager)

Sony BT headphones are actually not that bad. I've tested a few in Best Buy/Fry's.

I would say to look local store like BB or go with Amazon, wouldn't look to AE as shipping may not get here in time for Xmas


----------



## FastAndClean

Carlsan said:


> Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
> Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
> Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone.
> Thanks.


On ear?


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
> Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
> Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones, small but not super small, that I can get for her? They will partner with a recent model iPhone.
> Thanks.


https://www.rha-audio.com/us/products/headphones/true-connect

I am getting one for my girlfriend for Christmas, she doesn't want anything big or bulky.


----------



## rendyG

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you also hear vocal recession on yours?


I don't think so. As I said, I noticed it mainly on guitar.
I don't listen to female vocals nor to some higher pitched male vocals, maybe here one could notice it more.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Just got my lucky NiceHCK EB2 in the mail... 

Yeah, these are a ridiculous bargain. Nice warm signature, and the build quality is bonkers for less than I paid for lunch.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 28, 2018)

OK guys I am going to make one post about my latest headphone purchase the KEF Porsche Space One wired headphone I have linked the Newegg page for it since they have it in sale. But for Canadians these are on sale until midnight tonight at Visions Electronics.

No these are not new but there is damn near zero information on them. They deserve more than they have got and at at $100 they are an absolute steal. They offer the same type of sound as the Kef M500 but will not slip off your head and offer amazing isolation (and that's with the ANC turned off...). Wait a minute, what ANC, oh did I forget to mention they have ANC?  This headphone is the only true audiophile ANC headphone I have ever heard. They kick the crap out of my Sony MDR1000XM3, my NAD HP70, and any Bose I have heard or owned in regards to detail and basic audio quality.

So why weren't they popular? Simple, KEF made stupid mistakes regarding basic design (why make a portable headphone and not include a smartphone cable?). Who the hell uses disposable batteries anymore?

OK, actually only the cable decision actually has true merit in regards to a bad decision... so why is this? Well here's the kicker. These are meant to be primarily used with the ANC off. That's right these sound amazing without ANC and only good with ANC. So wait, doesn't that mean they SUCK? No, it means we are so used to ANC products only sounding good when enabled we think they have to sound better enabled or they are no good. This headphone has ANC that is as good as the old QC25 while maintaining about 80% of its sound quality. So it trades off sound quality for ANC, which when needed (jets, trains, transit) will  give a very good audiophile type sound while drowning out that jet engine. Yes its only 80% but if you r canceling out that much noise you would never be able to hear the extra detail anyway.

The rest of the time you simply turn off the ANC and enjoy AMAZING music with above average passive noise isolation. I suspect 1 triple A battery will likely last me over a year and if it ever dies then damn I am stuck with listening to this headphone at its absolute BEST sound quality!

I am going to get myself a tiny interconnect cable and velcro my ES100 to the side of this baby and listen to the ABSOLUTE BEST music I have heard wirelessly and more or less cable free. Sure it will look a bit dorky but the sound will make up for that and if it's too dorky I will get a 1 foot cable and carry the ES100 in my shirt pocket.

Seriously guys, at $100 I dont think you will find a better sounding headphone and the ANC option is just icing in the cake...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I am done with forum time.

On topic. DM6 scales well


----------



## silverfishla

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Get a life? Speak like an adult man and be specific instead of general insults
> 
> My life?...I am going to walk through that door you opened...like a child (1/2 way)
> 
> ...



Hey HBB, I saw your vid and I know that you think the Lotoo’s have a great EQ section.  Do you find yourself wanting to EQ the DM6?  I find myself wanting to push up the trebles a bit and 2k especially (or maybe it’s pull down some of the rest).  Just wondering, because my EQ on the Shanling M3s is less than stellar.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I am done with forum time.
> 
> On topic. DM6 scales well


thats great to know HBB! and Chris....dont abandon us on the forums.....we need your leadership!!! its like getting lost in the toy store......


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

silverfishla said:


> Hey HBB, I saw your vid and I know that you think the Lotoo’s have a great EQ section.  Do you find yourself wanting to EQ the DM6?  I find myself wanting to push up the trebles a bit and 2k especially (or maybe it’s pull down some of the rest).  Just wondering, because my EQ on the Shanling M3s is less than stellar.



I have not started sweeping to check. I do not trust the graphs up till now so waiting on @antdroid to do one and a few others. I like the laid back sound mine has. No sense of fatigue or odd spikes. My mids are not scooped or in need of adjust. But of course I will play



drbluenewmexico said:


> thats great to know HBB! and Chris....dont abandon us on the forums.....we need your leadership!!! its like getting lost in the toy store......



No, just for today. I got Christmas decorations to work on  I'll be back


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 29, 2018)

Back on topic. Picked up a set of Pioneer SE CH3T micro-driver iems over Black Friday. Look to be on target for arrival tomorrow, pending no further delays with Canada Post. Haven't heard a new micro-driver in ages and with Pioneer's history using them, hopefully they'll be good.


----------



## antdroid

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have not started sweeping to check. I do not trust the graphs up till now so waiting on @antdroid to do one and a few others. I like the laid back sound mine has. No sense of fatigue or odd spikes. My mids are not scooped or in need of adjust. But of course I will play
> 
> No, just for today. I got Christmas decorations to work on  I'll be back



I dont have a DM6 to measure. For the most part, I trust yours, @B9Scrambler 's and a few other's ears for this one. I would flat out buy it but I spent too much money on audio gear the past few months and trying to downsize my stuff at the same time. It's getting enough praise that I'm sure it's solid. I do believe I will be getting a "sample" in the future whenever their backlog clears but doesnt bother me either way. I have plenty of other stuff I've bought or have on loan from another site to use and review. 

The whole reviewing credibility topic keeps coming back. I just want to put this out there. I'm new to it, but it's a lot of work between listening, trying on different tips (for IEMs), using it on different gear, different environments, and taking photos/videos and post-processing. Is there bias? There's always going to be some bias. You get a review sample. Yay. It's nice but you may end up getting something that absolutely sucks and you still feel obligated to review it properly. You may get something good, and you praise it. You may buy your own stuff and review it. Then you may either be hyping it up because you bought it and justifying the cost, or you may hate it extra harsh because you just spent a bunch of money on something that wasnt to your liking. It's probably why if you look at Amazon or other sites, you typically only see 1 star or 5 star reviews -- people either love it or hate it.

But yes, if you never have heard something, you shouldnt be saying such definitive statements. But that's really a common thing on the internet, always had and will probably continue to be.


Okay, back on-topic. Not an IEM -- but if you havent heard the Loxjie P20 tube hybrid amp, it's a pretty sweet deal for under $100 for a fully balanced tube amp. I'm sure the OI is probably high though -- havent measured it yet. But it's got tons of power for over-ears. 

I will also be getting those new TRN fully wireless BT things tomorrow I think. Hopefully they are worth the price and wait.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been doing my write up tonight of the M6. Of course I am gonna write about how they come in the box sonically. But I have been using my ALo super litz cable on them. Went back to the stock cable. 

The difference is not little. Resolution changes from excellent to average. My remarks about how other cables changes the DMG/ M6 was reaffirmed to me again. It went from fuller thicker more detailed sound with precision and great imagery to flatter thinner sounding less dynamic less defined with the stock cable. I know I may sound like a quack on this but man the difference is so clear to me. Especially going from the higher end cable to the stock one. All this shows me is the DMG/ M6 has way more potential than you think. Unlike Ibasso that actually realizes the potential of their $100 earphones with a nicer cable and actually include one in their package. The OEM that makes these are gonna cut cost on of all things the cable. To put it simple. Your cable that came with your M6/DMGs are restricting how these really sound. 

Due to how much sound changes with cables on the M6.  I am gonna use these as my cable tester earphones. One word of advice. try your other cables you have on hand. Be it from another earphone or if you own a few other cables. Give them a go on your DMGs. Cable swap highly recommended.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ok guys I need a short 10cm 3.5mm male to male interconnect that's skinny enough to into my headphone. I would prefer one that has right angled connectors or at least 1 right angle connector. But is has to fit the headphone port. I will attach a picture of headphone connector so you have anie of size.

I am going to use it to connect my ES100 to my KEF Space One headphone.

I would prefer not having wait for a month or more for it come from China. Any ideas or suggestions? I have checked ebay, monoprice, and amazon but have not seen many that look like they will work right.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YYA...core-Siver-plated-screening3/32844566778.html

This might work for you and you can order them in any length you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it will be a month before you get it. Lol.


----------



## battosai

dweaver said:


> Ok guys I need a short 10cm 3.5mm male to male interconnect that's skinny enough to into my headphone. I would prefer one that has right angled connectors or at least 1 right angle connector. But is has to fit the headphone port. I will attach a picture of headphone connector so you have anie of size.
> 
> I am going to use it to connect my ES100 to my KEF Space One headphone.
> 
> I would prefer not having wait for a month or more for it come from China. Any ideas or suggestions? I have checked ebay, monoprice, and amazon but have not seen many that look like they will work right.


Fiio L17 on Amazon 
FiiO Right-Angle 3.5mm Stereo Audio Cable (L17)


----------



## dweaver

This might work but DHL shipping is more than the car to Canada, so not much of an option unfortunately.
Free shipping Haldane 10cm 3.5mm to 3.5mm 7N OCC Silver Plated 3.5 mm Stereo Audio Hifi Audio cable car AUX wire jump cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b9tohjjS it also has no right angle connectors.


----------



## dweaver

That L17 is tempting but am worried it will be to fat for the headphone port.


----------



## dweaver

That cable you suggested is nice DS unfortunately I need a cable that is around 10cm long, maybe 15 but no bigger.


----------



## kukkurovaca

dweaver said:


> That L17 is tempting but am worried it will be to fat for the headphone port.



If you're not concerned about the aesthetics, you can get a narrow 3.5mm jack extender. They make them for folks with awkwardly sized phone cases, but they also work fine w/headphones that take narrow 3.5mm cables.


----------



## Ahmad313 (Nov 29, 2018)

Please share your impressions about the sonic qualities of FX1100 compared with DM6 , thanks  .


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 29, 2018)

DM6 at 200 dollars is a great deal.
Pair it with the right cable and mids are not an issue, it needs burn in out of the box, and punches well above its weight.
It scales well with higher tier daps.
I don't even like BA iems and I can appreciate what this thing does.
Why are people out to discredit this iem, especially without hearing it?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Nov 29, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Please share your impressions about the sonic qualities of FX1100 compared with DM6 , thanks  .




I will  4 sure


----------



## aspire5550

Dsnuts said:


> Unlike Ibasso that actually realizes the potential of their $100 earphones with a nicer cable and actually include one in their package. The OEM that makes these are gonna cut cost on of all things the cable. To put it simple. Your cable that came with your M6/DMGs are restricting how these really sound.



Now im tempted to spend more on cables to pair with my dmg. But does it make sense that the cable is more than half the price of the earphones in this case? considering the fact that I got my DMG for around $90. (Applied my saved up coupon) 

Anyway, one thing i want to point out is that the new $200 ibasso IT01s actually comes with the same cable that the dmg have.  So either the cable is not as good and ibasso downgraded their cable, or the cable is better than the original ibasso IT01 cable but is not compatible with the DMG.


----------



## Kitechaser

aspire5550 said:


> Now im tempted to spend more on cables to pair with my dmg. But does it make sense that the cable is more than half the price of the earphones in this case? considering the fact that I got my DMG for around $90. (Applied my saved up coupon)
> 
> Anyway, one thing i want to point out is that the new $200 ibasso IT01s actually comes with the same cable that the dmg have.  So either the cable is not as good and ibasso downgraded their cable, or the cable is better than the original ibasso IT01 cable but is not compatible with the DMG.


Sadly the DMG cables in my opinion are not very good. Cheapo quality that hamper sound.


----------



## Lurk650

Interesting about the DMG cable. I never touched it. My Triton8 cable went straight on it and hasnt come off lol


----------



## reiserFS (Nov 29, 2018)

Lately I've been using the DM6 more than my LCD-2 and it's amazing how well they do compared to the Audeze offering. Sure, they don't have that planar bass or dark blackground, but man, the details these bring to your ears...

You guys were not kidding about the DM6.


----------



## hongky

Hawaiibadboy said:


> On topic. DM6 scales well



Can you make comparison between DM6 with Toneking BL1

TIA


----------



## Raketen

dweaver said:


> That cable you suggested is nice DS unfortunately I need a cable that is around 10cm long, maybe 15 but no bigger.



Maybe   the JDS ultra-short one and a patch of velcro? https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/ 
They also have 8cm ones but w/ non-angled connectors.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

hongky said:


> Can you make comparison between DM6 with Toneking BL1
> 
> TIA



With the LPGT I can see what spot is an issue with BL1. It is so close to awesome but a graphic EQ won't to it. between 1khz and 4 is something...pre harmonic dip? Not sure but i can check finally


----------



## hongky

Hawaiibadboy said:


> With the LPGT I can see what spot is an issue with BL1. It is so close to awesome but a graphic EQ won't to it. between 1khz and 4 is something...pre harmonic dip? Not sure but i can check finally


Which one you like more ?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

hongky said:


> Which one you like more ?



DM6


----------



## zepmaj (Nov 29, 2018)

I think Dm6 needs its own thread.


----------



## Carlsan (Nov 29, 2018)

Here's a question for those of you that may use Bluetooth headphones. My daughter prefers small portable headphones with Bluetooth.
Her set just went on her so I gave her a wired set to carry her over until Christmas.
Any recommendations on a decent pair of Bluetooth headphones said:
			
		

> Lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Is she wanting something fashionable? (I assume she's a teenager)
> ...


----------



## Kitechaser

Agreed DM6 does need it's own thread.


----------



## Lurk650

@Carlsan Senn HD 4.5 are around the price of the AKG as well


----------



## nabeelkhan

Anyone have or tried the RHA Trueconnect? 

https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/products/headphones/true-connect


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 29, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Now im tempted to spend more on cables to pair with my dmg. But does it make sense that the cable is more than half the price of the earphones in this case? considering the fact that I got my DMG for around $90. (Applied my saved up coupon)
> 
> Anyway, one thing i want to point out is that the new $200 ibasso IT01s actually comes with the same cable that the dmg have.  So either the cable is not as good and ibasso downgraded their cable, or the cable is better than the original ibasso IT01 cable but is not compatible with the DMG.



Na that cable looks like the same cable on the DMG. I guarantee it isn't. That is an Ibasso in house made cable. They aren't gonna use a $20 cable on one of their earphones.

Just know your DMG sonics are restricted due to the stock cable. I have them in my ears as I type with the stock cable and it is torturous. IT don't sound bad per se but I know how these sound with a better cable and lets just say once you actually try a nicer cable on these your in for a nice surprise.







From the IT01s pic, If you look at the cores on here. You can see the strands of SPC tightly coiled. Stock cable on the DMG does not use all these coils. It is a simple stright dual thicker cores on the DMG. And I am willing to bet of low quality. You can readily buy the DMG cable on aliexpress for $20.  The IT01s cable will be vastly superior and will come in balanced too.


----------



## darkwing

I replaced the stock cable on my DMG too, and it sounds befter


----------



## AxelCloris

Let's please keep the posts on the gear and not each other. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 29, 2018)

So my general rule of thumb on cable rolling. Makes no sense to spend just as much on cables as what you spend on an earphone. But in my case since I already owned some nicer cables which came with my Andromeda S and Solaris. Which are both using cheaper cables at the moment than what came with them. I am using balanced cables on them which ended up working well with them. So I had them alo cables to work with.

On the M6. This cable change brings out much better definition clarity accross the board. It is not a slight change either. I had a OCC copper cable that Jim at NiceHCK recommended I try and even with those cables which only cost me $45 was a substantial upgrade.

The longer I have been in the audio world the more and more I am realizing just how important cables of all things come into play. Espcecially dealing with Chi fi products. I guarntee the first thing that goes into the price consideration is what they throw in for a cable. Again minus Ibasso there is no way they are gonna throw in a nicer cable in a $140 package.

Later on today I am gonna try some cheaper chi fi cables to see if they have an effect. I suspect they do.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> So my general rule of thumb on cable rolling. Makes no sense to spend just as much on cables as what you spend on an earphone. But in my case since I already owned some nicer cables which came with my Andromeda S and Solaris. Which are both using cheaper cables at the moment than what came with them. I am using balanced cables on them which ended up working well with them. So I had them alo cables to work with.
> 
> On the M6. This cable change brings out much better definition clarity accross the board. It is not a slight change either. I had a OCC copper cable that Jim at NiceHCK recommended I try and even with those cables which only cost me $45 was a substantial upgrade.
> 
> ...


I played with cables on my full-sized cans such as the Beyerdynamic Custom Pro - and found no difference. And if there was a difference, it likely does not warrant the cable's price -- but rather spending the extra money on better headphones.

The NiceHCK EP35 earphones sound much better/fuller with the cheap copper cable included with the PHB EM-23 than with its own silver-plated cable. I have no idea why. The only difference should be the impedance. Even if I measured the FR with the different cables, I don't expect any difference. 

While the jury is still out on this, my personal rule of thumb is that I can't go wrong with copper.


----------



## arielext

I'm a copperhead I guess, never had anything with silver to my liking.


----------



## darkwing

yup, i bought some cheap Chi Fi cooper cables for the DMG/DM6


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

I ordered a $9 copper cable from the same seller where @Dsnuts got his $45 cable from. And I wonder whether there is an audible difference - maybe there is (difference in shielding...). Copper is copper! Unless one prefers copper with "terroir" that is coming out of a specific copper mine, let's say in Canada or Mongolia.

For example, I like this mining operation for optimizing my output impedance...


Spoiler: Mongolian copper mine









But any of these mines will also host silver and zinc .

P.S. Excuse my lame jokes, I am a geologist.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> I ordered a $9 copper cable from the same seller where @Dsnuts got his $45 cable from. And I wonder whether there is an audible difference - maybe there is (difference in shielding...). Copper is copper! Unless one prefers copper with "terroir" that is coming out of a specific copper mine, let's say in Canada or Mongolia.
> 
> For example, I like this mining operation for optimizing my output impedance...
> 
> ...



speaking of copper


----------



## Grayson73

jant71 said:


> Lest we forget from whence we came...
> ZA is still around:
> 
> "ZIRCO (ZIRCO)" is a series of inner ear stereo headphones that adopt high strength and high resonance frequency zirconia for the main housing, and reproduce delicate and rich high resolution sound sources more clearly.
> ...



Did anyone ever try either of these?  Are they Zero Audio's best?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So I have been doing my write up tonight of the M6. Of course I am gonna write about how they come in the box sonically. But I have been using my ALo super litz cable on them. Went back to the stock cable.
> 
> The difference is not little. Resolution changes from excellent to average. My remarks about how other cables changes the DMG/ M6 was reaffirmed to me again. It went from fuller thicker more detailed sound with precision and great imagery to flatter thinner sounding less dynamic less defined with the stock cable. I know I may sound like a quack on this but man the difference is so clear to me. Especially going from the higher end cable to the stock one. All this shows me is the DMG/ M6 has way more potential than you think. Unlike Ibasso that actually realizes the potential of their $100 earphones with a nicer cable and actually include one in their package. The OEM that makes these are gonna cut cost on of all things the cable. To put it simple. Your cable that came with your M6/DMGs are restricting how these really sound.
> 
> Due to how much sound changes with cables on the M6.  I am gonna use these as my cable tester earphones. One word of advice. try your other cables you have on hand. Be it from another earphone or if you own a few other cables. Give them a go on your DMGs. Cable swap highly recommended.



i like that i idea of "cable swap earphones" to test the effect of various cables on a standard performance source. it seems you have enough experience now DSnuts perhaps
to make a chart of the cables you have purchased and places to get them!  that would be very useful! (the pictures, specs, etc on alieexpress can be misleading, confusing,
and have spurious recommendations.." look forward to your future research!  cheers and enjoy the music while youre at it!


----------



## Dsnuts

I might do something like that for the cable thread I created. But the issue with doing something like this would be that it applies for certain iems and not others. I noticed much like tips and how they can change ones perception of sound. A certain cable can change the tone or give better definition ect but will only be applicable to that particular earphone.

Using this same cable I got good results with on a different earphone may yeild a complete different outcome. I know with some cables I have used sound great on some phones and not so good with others.

The recent posts about cable swapping only deals with one phone I am talking about which is the DMGs. I know there a more than a few guys that bought the DMGs. Was ok with it or whatever your views are on the sound of them and then moved on. Believe me when I say you haven't heard how they really sound with the stock cable. The stock cable restrict how they really sound. IMo.

If you have not been a believer of what cables can do for your earphones. Try them on the DMGs.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

chinmie said:


> speaking of copper


good points Chinmie! i prefer copper that comes from Mongolian mines also, since i am friends with the chief shaman of Mongolia (true).
Hes an official state shaman with 500 horses, 3 official temples, and sings English operas in Mongolian throat singing style while
listening to his ipod!  pictures available upon request...
meanwhile, whats the best short interconnect from 3.5 dap out to amplifier?
and what copper goes best with blues? important questions...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

drbluenewmexico said:


> i like that i idea of "cable swap earphones" to test the effect of various cables on a standard performance source. it seems you have enough experience now DSnuts perhaps
> to make a chart of the cables you have purchased and places to get them!  that would be very useful! (the pictures, specs, etc on alieexpress can be misleading, confusing,
> and have spurious recommendations.." look forward to your future research!  cheers and enjoy the music while youre at it!



Here the Head-Fi standard for cable impedance:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1785#post-13964853

Cable impedance belongs to a device's output impedance. Altering impedance changes the frequency response in multi drivers...and therefore the sound.

And here more science:


Spoiler: Output Impedance



*MEASURING OUTPUT IMPEDANCE:*

http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html

*EFFECT OF AMP OUTPUT IMPEDANCE VS HEADPHONE IMPEDANCE (VOLTAGE DIVIDER):*

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/musings-headphone-amplifier-output-impedance



In the specific example of the DMG/DM6: measuring the earphone's impedance will tell us _somewhat_ how the sound will change with different cables (as long as the cable's impedance is known). The differences in the frequency response can be calculated.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I might do something like that for the cable thread I created. But the issue with doing something like this would be that it applies for certain iems and not others. I noticed much like tips and how they can change ones perception of sound. A certain cable can change the tone or give better definition ect but will only be applicable to that particular earphone.
> 
> Using this same cable I got good results with on a different earphone may yeild a complete different outcome. I know with some cables I have used sound great on some phones and not so good with others.
> 
> ...


Yes very true DS!  i have a set of the DMGs and found them good but not great. i hooked them up with a 4 strand copper cable i had and they improved some. i got an 8 strand copper cable on the way and will look forward to that experiment soon. i wonder why the copper cables make the balanced armatures sound better than the silver cables, if that is true.....did you get the DM6 also? is it a worthy upgrade to the P4?
HBB seems to think that they are end game.....


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> I ordered a $9 copper cable from the same seller where @Dsnuts got his $45 cable from. And I wonder whether there is an audible difference - maybe there is (difference in shielding...). Copper is copper! Unless one prefers copper with "terroir" that is coming out of a specific copper mine, let's say in Canada or Mongolia.
> 
> For example, I like this mining operation for optimizing my output impedance...
> 
> ...



But, shouldn't we be concerned with the spin on the electrons - one direction in the northern hemisphere, and the other direction in the southern hemisphere?
Would we want all, or exactly half, of our wires mined in the same hemisphere where we're using the gear?
.


----------



## chinmie

drbluenewmexico said:


> whats the best short interconnect from 3.5 dap out to amplifier?
> and what copper goes best with blues? important questions...



the best interconnect is the one that has the exact right length (not too long to look messy, and not too short that it can't reach the sockets), 
while the best copper for blues is the thickest one, because the harder it is to bend, the more soulful the sound (a little guitar player humor there )


----------



## Otto Motor

DBaldock9 said:


> But, shouldn't we be concerned with the spin on the electrons - one direction in the northern hemisphere, and the other direction in the southern hemisphere?
> Would we want all, or exactly half, of our wires mined in the same hemisphere where we're using the gear?
> .


You allude to the Coriolis force, right? This force is responsible that the eddy in your bathtub rotates clockwise in the northern hemisphere and anticlockwise in the southern hemisphere. But if you add some spin with your finger, the eddy changes direction - really. That's what spin is doing


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 29, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Here the Head-Fi standard for cable impedance:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1785#post-13964853
> 
> Cable impedance belongs to a device's output impedance. Altering impedance changes the frequency response in multi drivers...and therefore the sound.
> ...


There is more to cables than impedance.
Even among copper cables there is an audible difference between copper and occ copper.
With higher end resolving iems, this is stark. Not just a little difference here and there,
We don't really understand how electric fields generated by movement of current through metals affects sound, or the structure of the metal itself, or vice versa. 
The science is in its infancy.
In short, in my humble opinion, trust your ears over anything else.


----------



## Lurk650

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/


----------



## davidcotton

dweaver said:


> OK guys I am going to make one post about my latest headphone purchase the KEF Porsche Space One wired headphone I have linked the Newegg page for it since they have it in sale. But for Canadians these are on sale until midnight tonight at Visions Electronics.
> 
> No these are not new but there is damn near zero information on them. They deserve more than they have got and at at $100 they are an absolute steal. They offer the same type of sound as the Kef M500 but will not slip off your head and offer amazing isolation (and that's with the ANC turned off...). Wait a minute, what ANC, oh did I forget to mention they have ANC?  This headphone is the only true audiophile ANC headphone I have ever heard. They kick the crap out of my Sony MDR1000XM3, my NAD HP70, and any Bose I have heard or owned in regards to detail and basic audio quality.
> 
> ...



Newegg doesn't ship to uk, amazon price?  £280!!!!


----------



## demo-to

@Lurk650 
Are you going to write a review of your AKG N5005? Am very interested to get more information on these


----------



## nabeelkhan

Kitechaser said:


> There is more to cables than impedance.
> Even among copper cables there is an audible difference between copper and occ copper.
> With higher end resolving iems, this is stark. Not just a little difference here and there,
> We don't really understand how electric fields generated by movement of current through metals affects sound, or the structure of the metal itself, or vice versa.
> ...



If there is a change in sound in a headphone or IEM it should be measurable and quantifiable. 

I'm all for people spending money the way they want. But we should also as a community and consumers suppose try to figure out what the industry is trying to sell us and where the truth actually lies.After all the industry has a financial incentive to sell us more goods. A lot of what we perceive to be audible changes from could be expectation bias and placebo ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21730857/).

Back on topic, any new iems from the west? Seems to be only chi-fi pushing new models


----------



## Lurk650 (Nov 29, 2018)

demo-to said:


> @Lurk650
> Are you going to write a review of your AKG N5005? Am very interested to get more information on these


Possibly haven't done a review in a while. Simply put...its made my other gear irrelevant. It's probably the first earphone I can not find a fault in the sound or physical design.

OK I lied, small fault. The MMCX are proprietary which sucks BUT it comes with 3.5mm MIC, 2.5mm Balanced and a BT cable which are all high quality so it makes up for it. Beat Audio Lab does offer N5005 connectors on their cables but of course cheapest I believe is around $200.


----------



## demo-to

The more we need your review or your deeper thoughts on these


----------



## B9Scrambler

Pioneer CH3: First Impressions

These arrived earlier today and I've put a couple hours on them listening to tracks from Supertramp (Crime of the Century and Rudy), Michael Jackson (P.Y.T.), Dillon Francis (Look At That Butt and We The Funk), among others. Take this with a grain of salt as per usual when it comes to first impressions. Source is my Asus FX53V with the Radsone ES100 running amping duties via USB.

*Build and Comfort:
*
These are lean but lengthily (comparatively) measuring in at 6mm in circumference at their widest (nozzle is ~5.5mm) and 17mm long. The shells are extremely lightweight being made from aluminum and are composed of two parts; the front portion being bare silver, the rear painted black. Protruding out of the rear portion is a long, flexible strain relief done up similarly to the classic Yahama EPH-100. Like many other Japanese products I have, the cable is a traditional, fairly thin rubber-sheathed affair with a tiny, well-relieved 90 degree angled jack. Not the sort of cable that will last long with someone that doesn't take care of their gear. Comfort is outstanding. Given the small size and light weight, these disappear in the ear. Really nice to wear, though there is a fair of cable noise when wearing them cable down.

*Sound:
*
U-shape with a touch of warmth and some kick in the treble. Seems like a reasonably traditional Japanese tune to me. Treble has some nice shimmer on cymbals that i'm sure will irritate those of you sensitive to those regions, just like my precious, the JVC HA-FXH30. I like it. They show off tons of detail and come across really clear and crisp with a lot more air between notes than I was expecting from such a tiny driver (5.5mm graphene coated). Sounds really nice with the mellow cymbals, piano and strings on 'Crime of the Century'. Mids are set back slightly, similar in presence to the Final E2000 but a bit more forward. Vocals are well weighted without coming across too thin or dense and display a fair bit of texture, as heard on Calyx & TeeBee's "Long Gone". They're not quite as clear as the E2000 though. I wasn't expecting much from the low end given the CH3 uses some of the smallest drivers I've come across, but it can kick pretty well. Sub-bass isn't particularly prominent but it extends well enough to give you some physical feedback. Overall bass quantity is less than the E2000, and much less than the FXH30 with a better mid-/sub-bass balance than either imo. It seems to display that "need it when it's asked for, stays out of the way when not" quality. On Getter's "Headsplitter" or Evil Nine's "Black Brad Pitt" the bassline that carries the track does just that. On Havok's "Covering Fire" it plays more of a support role. Sound stage seems good too with a rounder presentation than the narrow but deep FXH30.

*So Far:
*
I'm pretty satisfied. They seem to display traits of both the FXH30 and E2000 which are some of my fav budget iems, but with a more reserved low end and in a smaller, more comfortable shell. The cable is underwhelming and sub-bass extension could be better but given the driver size I'm willing to give that a pass esp. given they extend as well as they do.


 ​


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

Kitechaser said:


> There is more to cables than impedance.
> Even among copper cables there is an audible difference between copper and occ copper.
> With higher end resolving iems, this is stark. Not just a little difference here and there,
> We don't really understand how electric fields generated by movement of current through metals affects sound, or the structure of the metal itself, or vice versa.
> ...


I read about oxygen-free copper:
_"...The benefits are obvious, with almost no crystal boundaries, the audio signal is no longer impeded down the copper wire and more information and detail is delivered faithfully to the receiving equipment..."_

Hmmm...copper crystal boundaries...I am more familiar with Scotty's dilithium crystals.



Spoiler: Dilithium Crystals








The crystal lattice of copper (or any metal except the Au group) contains small impurities. The removal of oxygen atoms counteracts corrosion and increases conductivity. The question is to which degree and how the human ear perceives it. How does the oxygen know what sounds nice to my ear? Couldn't it be that improved conduction means that the music arrives _too early _at the earphone, and then it is held up by the internal wiring, which is of a different, less pure material? This bottleneck could cause sonic chaos in every audiophile. What? But the biggest bottleneck could the player's output impedance.

Conductivity can be measured: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-cable-measurements-part-one-page-2

And the science does exist! We know everything about black holes, but we don't know much about impedance?
http://ielogical.com/Audio/CableSnakeOil.php

The flow of electrons along a typical earphone cable is so small that these impurities should make essentially no difference to the transfer of "information and detail".

But this may be wrong as science is everybody's own opinion 

P.S. There is lots of discussion about different sounding power supplies of Hifi gear. Now picture how comical this analogy would be with a dap or phone: sound differences depending on the battery composition and battery wiring. I am waiting for the *audiophile battery *to arrive.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Pioneer CH3: First Impressions
> 
> These arrived earlier today and I've put a couple hours on them listening to tracks from Supertramp (Crime of the Century and Rudy), Michael Jackson (P.Y.T.), Dillon Francis (Look At That Butt and We The Funk), among others. Take this with a grain of salt as per usual when it comes to first impressions. Source is my Asus FX53V with the Radsone ES100 running amping duties via USB.
> 
> ...


Where to get these in Canada - this is the only source I can find.


----------



## darmanastartes

B9Scrambler said:


> Pioneer CH3: First Impressions
> 
> These arrived earlier today and I've put a couple hours on them listening to tracks from Supertramp (Crime of the Century and Rudy), Michael Jackson (P.Y.T.), Dillon Francis (Look At That Butt and We The Funk), among others. Take this with a grain of salt as per usual when it comes to first impressions. Source is my Asus FX53V with the Radsone ES100 running amping duties via USB.
> 
> ...



Price? I can't imagine spending more than $30 on a pair of headphones without removable cables.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 29, 2018)

They are less than $30 unless you have to import from somewhere. Interested if they clear up some with more hours on them. 

Almost grabbed a pair when they where $20 on Amazon recently. Still only $26.99 though there is a damaged box pair for $19-ish on US Amazon atm.


----------



## Trapok

nabeelkhan said:


> If there is a change in sound in a headphone or IEM it should be measurable and quantifiable.
> 
> I'm all for people spending money the way they want. But we should also as a community and consumers suppose try to figure out what the industry is trying to sell us and where the truth actually lies.After all the industry has a financial incentive to sell us more goods. A lot of what we perceive to be audible changes from could be expectation bias and placebo ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21730857/).
> 
> Back on topic, any new iems from the west? Seems to be only chi-fi pushing new models


The west? Which west , which brands...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Where to get these in Canada - this is the only source I can find.



Visions.ca has them on for 28 CAD right now; here. Going to be sending them a message because they dropped the price a good 20 CAD the day after I bought them during their Black Friday sale...


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Visions.ca has them on for 28 CAD right now; here. Going to be sending them a message because they dropped the price a good 20 CAD the day after I bought them during their Black Friday sale...


Thanks a bunch and good luck with your recovery (these fluctuations bite).


----------



## jant71 (Nov 29, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Na that cable looks like the same cable on the DMG. I guarantee it isn't. That is an Ibasso in house made cable. They aren't gonna use a $20 cable on one of their earphones.
> 
> Just know your DMG sonics are restricted due to the stock cable. I have them in my ears as I type with the stock cable and it is torturous. IT don't sound bad per se but I know how these sound with a better cable and lets just say once you actually try a nicer cable on these your in for a nice surprise.
> 
> ...



Though the jury is still out on what they are doing here. This may be the new driver for future models. Very interesting CNT/DLC with Tesla magnet which can hold some promise. They might have gone with pretty solid cable and save some potential for the better models in the future. Not automatically the IT01 recipe with really good cable and solid driver. IT01s may just have some more potential with good cables. We will see and also if any filters will fit the nozzles. Both make the 01s even a little more interesting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> They are less than $30 unless you have to import from somewhere. Interested if they clear up some with more hours on them.
> 
> Almost grabbed a pair when they where $20 on Amazon recently. Still only $26.99 though there is a damaged box pair for $19-ish on US Amazon atm.



They're plenty clear. Not veiled or anything. I paid 48 CAD and am happy with the buy, though less so now that Visions.ca has the real sale going on right now...


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> I ordered a $9 copper cable from the same seller where @Dsnuts got his $45 cable from. And I wonder whether there is an audible difference - maybe there is (difference in shielding...). Copper is copper! Unless one prefers copper with "terroir" that is coming out of a specific copper mine, let's say in Canada or Mongolia.
> 
> For example, I like this mining operation for optimizing my output impedance...
> 
> ...


----------



## jant71

B9Scrambler said:


> They're plenty clear. Not veiled or anything. I paid 48 CAD and am happy with the buy, though less so now that Visions.ca has the real sale going on right now...



I mean to end up matching the E2000 which is obviously what this was meant to compete with.


----------



## Dsnuts

I found yet another cable that looks identical to the DMGs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NICEHCK Single Crystal Copper Mixed Silver Plated Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin Connector For ZS10 AS10 BA10 NICEHCK M6/HK8*

$79 for NiceHCKs version. I suspect Ibasso is using something more closer to this cable than what is on the DMGs. Which sells for $20 by the way.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> They're plenty clear. Not veiled or anything. I paid 48 CAD and am happy with the buy, though less so now that Visions.ca has the real sale going on right now...


I just submitted my order and threaten everybody with my review. Thanks again for the tip. The Hifi Walker A1 had similar weird fluctuations.
Wonder whether the Pioneer is similar to the Sony MH1C - on the best of list of Shot+++shane.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I just submitted my order and threaten everybody with my review. Thanks again for the tip. The Hifi Walker A1 had similar weird fluctuations.
> Wonder whether the Pioneer is similar to the Sony MH1C.



Hope you enjoy them. The A1's price was all over the place for a while there. Do you have the MH1C to compare? I haven't heard them before.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Hope you enjoy them. The A1's price was all over the place for a while there. Do you have the MH1C to compare? I haven't heard them before.


I have the Sonys: old school, softish bass, horror cable. $15 now...I forked out $22. Used to be $80. That ebay seller was evango - not the one I cited above.

_*MH1/C* – MSRP $79 (but can be found for less than half). Dynamic driver. Universal. Warmish to neutral signature with prodigious sub bass boost. Similar to Quadbeat 3 but more sub bass; slightly warmer mids and slightly easier going treble. Worst flat cable known to man but there are many out there to re-cable them._


----------



## Jackpot77

For a good new model from the "West", check out the Flares Pro 2 from Flare Audio. Revised version of the Pro model released last year - same tiny titanium shell (with thicker walls for better resonance control), same 5.5mm beryllium micro-DD, same BT module that comes with it and sadly the same cable system (can't have it all).

Takes the one main negative point people raised about the Pro (the splashy cymbal range) and smooths it out more, plus brings the vocals a shade more forward with a slightly more organic tone.

Think their BF sale is on till the end of the week, which makes the Pro and Pro 2 pretty punchy value in the sub-£300 bracket. Bought all three of their Pro line over the last 18 months (Pro, Gold and now Pro 2) and I think the Pro 2 hits the sweet spot in terms of price to performance. Seriously good resolution and musical-neutral tuning that isn't shy in tbe sub bass. Very good set of IEMs (imho - as always, ymmv etc etc).


----------



## Otto Motor

This may not be the right thread for this, however it is in context of the discussion: visions.ca has price tsunamis without rhyme or reasons.
Much of the good KEF stuff is also radically reduced - until the end of today:
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/ProductResults.aspx?categoryId=0&searchText=kef


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello DM6 Owners. Some Questions.


Have you try Balance? If so, How are the DM6 w/ Balance Cable? Noticeable Improvement ? 
Whats your Go-To Tips for the DM6? Or Can you recommend  Some?

Thanks!


----------



## docentore

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello DM6 Owners. Some Questions.
> 
> 
> Have you try Balance? If so, How are the DM6 w/ Balance Cable? Noticeable Improvement ?
> ...



Recently I found KZ star tips to be best for me.
You can find more info and ask questions in new thread here 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgvp-dm6-and-dmg-discussion-thread.894331/


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

docentore said:


> Recently I found KZ star tips to be best for me.
> You can find more info and ask questions in new thread here
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgvp-dm6-and-dmg-discussion-thread.894331/



Thanks!


----------



## perfecious

MidNighTempest said:


> Whats your Go-To Tips for the DM6? Or Can you recommend Some?



To me, the best tips ever made are those that came with the rock zircon IEMs.




I dug through ali during the 11.11 sale, and the closest thing I could find, where *those*. I have ordered a bunch of them, because they were cheap, and they are 10 Pairs each. I will let you all know if they are any good, once they get here.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok, spent some time this evening playing around.   This is the result of Tip Rolling the EZ Audio D4.  All Tests were done back to back using the Left earpiece, a Umik-1 calibrated Mic with a section of nalgene tube attached  so a large eartip fits similarly to the human ear, and HolmAcoustics software.   Results are raw so may not be directly comperable to other graphs but should be consistant within this set of tests which was my goal.   Tips used are listed in the upper left of each graph.


----------



## Wiljen

I tried to group similar tips together and the Large bores are closest to the factory tip.  The D4 actually seems to perform best with a narrower bore than it comes with.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> I tried to group similar tips together and the Large bores are closest to the factory tip.  The D4 actually seems to perform best with a narrower bore than it comes with.


These are my *standard narrow-bore tips* (and also the starline tips). Sturdy rubber but they may make the bass boomy.


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> These are my *standard narrow-bore tips* (and also the starline tips). Sturdy rubber but they may make the bass boomy.


Yes those KZ starlines certainly do elevate the bass a little.


----------



## dweaver

well this is probably to cheap a cable but it's short and has 2 right angle connectors and doesn't cost $30 to ship from China right now (stupid Postal strike...) At its price I don't care if I end up throwing it away.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07J6NZNCX/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A150KND3CFD4B6&psc=1


----------



## Dsnuts

So I was right but also wrong at the same time.  The M6 version of the DMG is actually an improvement over the standard DMGs. I finally got to hear both my DMG and the M6. That vent hole seems to improve of all things the treble region. It is definitely more cleaner sounding vs the DMGs. DMGs have a slight graininess to the treble vs the M6. 

NiceHCK got a revision on their version. You guys can see the vent hole clearly in place on the green M6. Upon carefully listening on both earphones. They both have the same sound signature. Tuned the same exact way. The difference? Treble on the M6 is definitely cleaner sounding also due to the cleaner treble the mids have an indirect effect. It is subtle but going back n forth it is there. 

I suspect the OEM that made these actually improved the sound tuning with this newer version they made for NiceHCK and all of a sudden a new filter shows up on the nets for the older DMGs.  With a vent hole in the nozzle. Which is supposed to clean up the treble and the mids?  Which is what I am hearing on the M6.


----------



## Toastybob

Dsnuts said:


> So I was right but also wrong at the same time.  The M6 version of the DMG is actually an improvement over the standard DMGs. I finally got to hear both my DMG and the M6. That vent hole seems to improve of all things the treble region. It is definitely more cleaner sounding vs the DMGs. DMGs have a slight graininess to the treble vs the M6.
> 
> NiceHCK got a revision on their version. You guys can see the vent hole clearly in place on the green M6. Upon carefully listening on both earphones. They both have the same sound signature. Tuned the same exact way. The difference? Treble on the M6 is definitely cleaner sounding also due to the cleaner treble the mids have an indirect effect. It is subtle but going back n forth it is there.
> 
> I suspect the OEM that made these actually improved the sound tuning with this newer version they made for NiceHCK and all of a sudden a new filter shows up on the nets for the older DMGs.  With a vent hole in the nozzle. Which is supposed to clean up the treble and the mids?  Which is what I am hearing on the M6.


Is the level of isolation affected?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 29, 2018)

Nope. Identical on both. To be honest the sound differences between these two are so minor it is not really worth changing up or even rebuying a M6 but just know for guys that want to try these. I would go for the M6 version. Not to mention it is actually cheaper as well. It seems the new filter that was recently available corrects what the M6 already does. 

You can easily change up tips to correct that little bit of grain on the DMG so really not a big deal. I used the same tips on both earphones to make sure it had the same parameters before going back n forth.

At one point I had in my left ear the DMG and my right the M6. They could have passed for a match.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> Nope. Identical on both. To be honest the sound differences between these two are so minor it is not really worth changing up or even rebuying a M6 but just know for guys that want to try these. I would go for the M6 version. Not to mention it is actually cheaper as well. It seems the new filter that was recently available corrects what the M6 already does.
> 
> You can easily change up tips to correct that little bit of grain on the DMG so really not a big deal. I used the same tips on both earphones to make sure it had the same parameters before going back n forth.
> 
> At one point I had in my left ear the DMG and my right the M6. They could have passed for a match.


Why did you get both and how good are they in the big picture?



Spoiler: I'm a Geologist!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 30, 2018)

Good question. Well I actually bought the DMG for full price from Linsul on Amazon upon first release. The M6 as you know is a review sample from Jim.

I know many guys have passed on these for the DM6 and I don't blame them. I have a good idea of the DM6 from reading all the sound descriptions. However imo the DMGs are definitely worth the money paid for a pair. Especially NiceHCKs version. Due to the subtle improvements over the stock DMG. Plus you throw on the a nice SPC cable on the green one and they look like




Lol.

Plus with recent discovery of how much they change with cables. Ya the DMG DM6 M6. Being the most recent out of the bunch. Are all discovery material.

The best part of the DMG/M6 is their potential. Just from listening to these recently with higher end cables the resolution is much better than you guys might think. It becomes a different tier of earphone with a nicer higher end cable in balanced. 

These earphones are perfect test beds for cables tips and even filters. They are begging for trial and error. I have a feeling there is more to come with these for some reason.

Finding out about their potential recently has actually been eye opening. In the big picture. The package and cable they come with are bare bones but it is not every day you get a 6 driver hybrid that is actually got good coherency complete with a nice broad sound and definition ( dependent on cables of course). For the cash. 

Ya they are worthy of money paid for the pair. Easily


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got my new Pioneer XDP-30r today from recent Black Friday sales. 





These things look bulky kinda blocky. They look big for some reason on these pictures. The damn thing is like 2 X 3 inches. They are almost credit card size. Lol. 
I had no idea this thing was a mini player. I bought this thing for $140. I feel like I stole something. This thing sounds great too. I got a feeling they phasing these out for newer models. But heck I get to throw 2 cards in this thing and have it in my shirt pocket. 

Love it when I get a nice surprise for the money. Next time you guys see one of these for a blow out deal. I read BnH photo where I bought these from has them being sold at $150 on occasion.  Definitely worth your cash.  

Been listening to this all night. No hiss using my Andromeda S. Bonus.


----------



## hemipowered007

Otto Motor said:


> I read about oxygen-free copper:
> _"...The benefits are obvious, with almost no crystal boundaries, the audio signal is no longer impeded down the copper wire and more information and detail is delivered faithfully to the receiving equipment..."_
> 
> Hmmm...copper crystal boundaries...I am more familiar with Scotty's dilithium crystals.
> ...




I literally work with copper everyday, and how it conducts, and what influences it as far as power and noise goes. And cables are kind of a joke to me also. A well built cable, sure I'll pay a bit for, but these 2k cable, I can't understand. Anyway, I'm off topic. My toneking bl1 order had to be cancelled, so, now, I'm wondering if I order from Penon instead, or just get the dm6 next time it goes on sale. Really looks like the hype is justified here.


----------



## CoFire

dweaver said:


> OK guys I am going to make one post about my latest headphone purchase the KEF Porsche Space One wired headphone I have linked the Newegg page for it since they have it in sale. But for Canadians these are on sale until midnight tonight at Visions Electronics.
> 
> No these are not new but there is damn near zero information on them. They deserve more than they have got and at at $100 they are an absolute steal. They offer the same type of sound as the Kef M500 but will not slip off your head and offer amazing isolation (and that's with the ANC turned off...). Wait a minute, what ANC, oh did I forget to mention they have ANC?  This headphone is the only true audiophile ANC headphone I have ever heard. They kick the crap out of my Sony MDR1000XM3, my NAD HP70, and any Bose I have heard or owned in regards to detail and basic audio quality.
> 
> ...



Ok, I went all in, hook line and sinker, wish me luck. From the reviews, this seems like a nice trade off between the TOTL ANC performers (Bose and Sony), sound quality and less ear pressure (this one is big for me).

Thanks for the Rec, for now... lol


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my new Pioneer XDP-30r today from recent Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Single-ended and Balanced?


----------



## Kitechaser (Nov 30, 2018)

www.newsweek.com/scientists-melt-gold-room-temperature-1226339%3famp=1

Kind of interesting. .

And I wouldn't pay more than 150 for any cable. That is as high as my budget goes for that sort of thing.


----------



## SciOC

hemipowered007 said:


> I literally work with copper everyday, and how it conducts, and what influences it as far as power and noise goes. And cables are kind of a joke to me also. A well built cable, sure I'll pay a bit for, but these 2k cable, I can't understand. Anyway, I'm off topic. My toneking bl1 order had to be cancelled, so, now, I'm wondering if I order from Penon instead, or just get the dm6 next time it goes on sale. Really looks like the hype is justified here.


Bummer about the bl1, what happened on that order?  Some of the 11.11/BF deals on Ali are really turning out to be fishy.  If I were you I'd have lost patience by now and probably ordered the DMG or something.  I'm thinking with the demand, the DM6 might be a bit hard to get quickly for a while.

Someone posted this a little while ago about OCC.
http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norse-Norne-Audio-Feedback

That was a really scientifically plausible hypothesis that also happens to be able to be easily measurable, yet for some reason they didn't provide any measurements....


----------



## kukkurovaca

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my new Pioneer XDP-30r today from recent Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DBaldock9 said:


> Single-ended and Balanced?




This is the one that's the same as the Onkyo DP-S1, right? In that case, yes, both single-ended and balanced, and balanced also has the option of running active control ground instead of normal balanced. (Less power than balanced, but better SQ)

The UI is a little clunky, but surprisingly usable. (Except when you have to enter text.)


----------



## Trapok (Nov 30, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I tried to group similar tips together and the Large bores are closest to the factory tip.  The D4 actually seems to perform best with a narrower bore than it comes with.


Mine with this tips:
Low frequences is like night and day:


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my new Pioneer XDP-30r today from recent Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I was right about Andromeda regarding impedance. There are a two settings for balanced and they sound different. Also if you want a better bass punch then try high gain mode. The balanced output sound better than single ended on pioneer xdp30r.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> So I was right but also wrong at the same time.  The M6 version of the DMG is actually an improvement over the standard DMGs. I finally got to hear both my DMG and the M6. That vent hole seems to improve of all things the treble region. It is definitely more cleaner sounding vs the DMGs. DMGs have a slight graininess to the treble vs the M6.
> 
> NiceHCK got a revision on their version. You guys can see the vent hole clearly in place on the green M6. Upon carefully listening on both earphones. They both have the same sound signature. Tuned the same exact way. The difference? Treble on the M6 is definitely cleaner sounding also due to the cleaner treble the mids have an indirect effect. It is subtle but going back n forth it is there.
> 
> I suspect the OEM that made these actually improved the sound tuning with this newer version they made for NiceHCK and all of a sudden a new filter shows up on the nets for the older DMGs.  With a vent hole in the nozzle. Which is supposed to clean up the treble and the mids?  Which is what I am hearing on the M6.



Looking forward to my M6 even more now.  Got one on the way.


----------



## dweaver (Nov 30, 2018)

CoFire said:


> Ok, I went all in, hook line and sinker, wish me luck. From the reviews, this seems like a nice trade off between the TOTL ANC performers (Bose and Sony), sound quality and less ear pressure (this one is big for me).
> 
> Thanks for the Rec, for now... lol


Cool, post what you think of them when they arrive. I hope you enjoy them like I am. I ordered a little cable so I can attach my ES100 to them making them BT almost wireless for convenience sake.


----------



## bogginhead

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. Well I actually bought the DMG for full price from Linsul on Amazon upon first release. The M6 as you know is a review sample from Jim.
> 
> I know many guys have passed on these for the DM6 and I don't blame them. I have a good idea of the DM6 from reading all the sound descriptions. However imo the DMGs are definitely worth the money paid for a pair. Especially NiceHCKs version. Due to the subtle improvements over the stock DMG. Plus you throw on the a nice SPC cable on the green one and they look like
> 
> ...



How is the DMG / M6 tuned?  I've thought about purchasing it myself, but I'm not much of a fan of anything primarily "V" tuned.


----------



## aspire5550

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. Well I actually bought the DMG for full price from Linsul on Amazon upon first release. The M6 as you know is a review sample from Jim.
> 
> I know many guys have passed on these for the DM6 and I don't blame them. I have a good idea of the DM6 from reading all the sound descriptions. However imo the DMGs are definitely worth the money paid for a pair. Especially NiceHCKs version. Due to the subtle improvements over the stock DMG. Plus you throw on the a nice SPC cable on the green one and they look like
> 
> ...


So generally all earphones require some tip rolling.

Since the dmg and m6 have filters, they require filter rolling too.

Now they require cable rolling as well xD

Anyway, would you still recommend getting a upgrade cable if i am only going for single ended cable? (I don't have any balance output)


----------



## Lurk650

bogginhead said:


> How is the DMG / M6 tuned?  I've thought about purchasing it myself, but I'm not much of a fan of anything primarily "V" tuned.


I find the DMG to be well balamced, not much of a v shape but we all hear differently


----------



## Dsnuts

bogginhead said:


> How is the DMG / M6 tuned?  I've thought about purchasing it myself, but I'm not much of a fan of anything primarily "V" tuned.



Most earphones are v tuned. My Andromeda S is V tuned. My Solaris is V tuned. The reason for the V is how we perceive bass and treble. Generally we associate dynamics with treble extension and bass extension. To me it is not really a problem with a V tuning it is how well they are tuned that matters to me. If you want more forwardness in the mids than these might not be for you but this being said. I was using the M6 with a nicer cable and I never once thought the mids was recessed in any way. The mids might take a step back from the bass punch or the treble shimmer but they are not really missing any nuances in the mids while this is going on. If anything you can give them a go and see how you like them. They can easily be sold off if you decide you want to move on from them.

If you don't mind doing a bit of tinkering via tips and cables. These are definitely worth a purchase.




aspire5550 said:


> So generally all earphones require some tip rolling.
> 
> Since the dmg and m6 have filters, they require filter rolling too.
> 
> ...



My alo cables are both in single ended. No need for balanced cable to hear the differences.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> I literally work with copper everyday, and how it conducts, and what influences it as far as power and noise goes. And cables are kind of a joke to me also. A well built cable, sure I'll pay a bit for, but these 2k cable, I can't understand. Anyway, I'm off topic. My toneking bl1 order had to be cancelled, so, now, I'm wondering if I order from Penon instead, or just get the dm6 next time it goes on sale. Really looks like the hype is justified here.


I asked somebody who should know - a professional audio dealer. And he diplomatically replied:
_"Maybe everyone has their own feelings, or hobbies."
_
In real life you would need two earphone pairs with different cables and a really good sonic memory - which I haven't, sadly.

_


 _


----------



## arielext (Nov 30, 2018)

I "discovered" an "oldie" the magAosi K5; very well build, nice cable (that must be the v2 cable then) and they sound amazing if I pair them with defoamed symbio's. A bit bass shy but that was to be expected. The package is very complete with 2 cables (3.5" and bluetooth); a truckload of crappy tips and an ok case. DM6 has more bass but I prefer the K5's signature and lack of treble issues.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2018)

These relatively *narrow-bore tips* tickled more sub-bass out of the EZAUDIO D4 without adding boom - and they also didn't muffle the mids.


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 30, 2018)

arielext said:


> I "discovered" an "oldie" the magAosi K5; very well build, nice cable (that must be the v2 cable then) and they sound amazing if I pair them with defoamed symbio's. A bit bass shy but that was to be expected. The package is very complete with 2 cables (3.5" and bluetooth); a truckload of crappy tips and an ok case. DM6 has more bass but I prefer the K5's signature and lack of treble issues.


Wow I was listening to music last night with the Magaosi K3 Pro and the new unfoamed mandarin symbio tips and really enjoyed the session


----------



## Kitechaser

If you pay 2k for a cable, you need to be thoroughly examined by a shrink.
I mean thoroughly.


----------



## hemipowered007

HungryPanda said:


> Wow I was listening to music last night with the Magaosi K3 Pro and the new unfoamed mandarin symbio tips and really enjoyed the session



Ha! I DE foamed some Symbios the other day and listened to my k3 pro for a few days with them also. I've always liked  guitars on the magaosi but not fond of the rest of the presentation. Wonder how much better that k5 is.


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 30, 2018)

JVC XE-M10BT






and Ibasso IT01S is being sold at 1388 cny
https://item.jd.com/36881585152.html


----------



## mochill

Ima leave these madness here


----------



## durwood (Nov 30, 2018)

I personally love the stock M6 cable as far as how well built and microphonics go, I just wish there was a mic version so I could easily change tracks. The brain/ear combo has certain traits or resolution where we are able to perceive differences (i.e. certain level difference in the low end is 3db, the upper end where we can detect 1db and even maybe 0.5db, distortion etc)...in other words a cable would have to be really faulty or the connection point more importantly to impact this known resolution. 

Pretty sure earphone insertion changes probably have more effect than cables---that is something that is well documented (sealing, insertion depth) and can be measured and compared to the resolution of our hearing. This might be too sciency though so carry on...I like the M6 cable, but it only has to do with
1) feel-feels very robust (subjective)
2) the microphonics are low
3) it does not tangle as easy as the flimsy/thinner braided cables
4) the ear hooks are shaped nicely

Nicehck/BGVP did a nice job on these earphones soundwise, and the comfort is great too.


----------



## eggnogg

mochill said:


> Ima leave these madness here



Out Of This World unboxing experience 


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## paulindss

My review of tehnz p4 pro is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tenhz-p4-pro.23363/reviews#review-21228


----------



## peter123

paulindss said:


> My review of tehnz p4 pro is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tenhz-p4-pro.23363/reviews#review-21228



Nice review! 

Personally I'd probably give the 4 stars at a price +/-$100. The lack of drive and sparkle makes them a bit unengaging but their midrange is just beautiful. So I pretty much agree with your findings


----------



## paulindss

peter123 said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Personally I'd probably give the 4 stars at a price +/-$100. The lack of drive and sparkle makes them a bit unengaging but their midrange is just beautiful. So I pretty much agree with your findings



Thanks, happy to see that you agree with the findings in some way

But yes, you are right. 4 stars probably is a more suited rating considering the content of the review. I'll change that soon.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

eggnogg said:


> JVC XE-M10BT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting price for the IT01S. Dangerously close to the IT03. 
Looking forward to impressions, if anyone already decided to bite the bullet that is.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 1, 2018)

arielext said:


> I "discovered" an "oldie" the magAosi K5; very well build, nice cable (that must be the v2 cable then) and they sound amazing if I pair them with defoamed symbio's. A bit bass shy but that was to be expected. The package is very complete with 2 cables (3.5" and bluetooth); a truckload of crappy tips and an ok case. DM6 has more bass but I prefer the K5's signature and lack of treble issues.



I agree the Magaosi K5 and DM6 are almost opposite. I purchased both at the same time. Though I like the bass on the DM6.....so I like it better, but the K5 is good sounding. A combination of the two would be a perfect mix to me.

The Magaosi K5 fits great, has a nice cable and is made well, but don’t drop it. It scales up nice and has plenty of detail for the asking price. I have never seen a smaller sound opening though?


----------



## Redcarmoose

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello DM6 Owners. Some Questions.
> 
> 
> Have you try Balance? If so, How are the DM6 w/ Balance Cable? Noticeable Improvement ?
> ...



Try and get to balanced with the DM6 if you can. Not just my opinion, but all people who have tried balanced have noticed a profound upgrade. I can’t even listen to them with the supplied 3.5mm cable now, though at first, while far from home, the DM6 was cool with an iPod and supplied cable. 

Though balanced gets you wider soundstage, better stable-imaging and maybe most of all,  increase in instrument separation. Also blacker background and more depth. In balanced the treble can have a nice faint push-out far outside, which becomes charming. Also I use them with my TA desktop where the DM6 in balanced mode continues to scale up farther than any DAP can take it. It’s historic how a $200 earphone can scale like this? 

I use Sony Hybrid Tips, as I have never found them to offer occlusion in any use; plus they get me the best air-tight fit.


----------



## niron (Dec 1, 2018)

Has anyone had the same experience?

I ordered a pair of DM6 on 11/11 and received confirmation from the Aliexpress seller. Package has been shipped about a week later and I already received a tracking number. A few days ago I noticed the package has already been delivered to someone else in a different city. I immediately contacted the seller who told me the following:

"We have got the news that the item has been damaged by the carrier. The parcel has been returned and the system have given the wrong tracking number."

Genuinely, I have no idea if it's true or just a silly excuse for the long delay.

What you guys think? The seller promised to resend the package as soon as possible. I know they are limited in production so it would probably take a while, no?


----------



## peter123

paulindss said:


> Thanks, happy to see that you agree with the findings in some way
> 
> But yes, you are right. 4 stars probably is a more suited rating considering the content of the review. I'll change that soon.



Oh, that wasn't my intention sorry if it came across like that. We all have different preferences and if they're 4.5 stars for you then it is so


----------



## chickenmoon

niron said:


> Has anyone had the same experience?
> 
> I ordered a pair of DM6 on 11/11 and received confirmation from the Aliexpress seller. Package has been shipped about a week later and I already received a tracking number. A few days ago I noticed the package has already been delivered to someone else in a different city. I immediately contacted the seller who told me the following:
> 
> ...



The BGVP thread is full of those stories, you might want to check it out.


----------



## niron

chickenmoon said:


> The BGVP thread is full of those stories, you might want to check it out.



What's the link, there are so many?


----------



## chickenmoon

niron said:


> What's the link, there are so many?



Here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgvp-dm6-and-dmg-discussion-thread.894331/


----------



## niron

Thank you!


----------



## Dsnuts

niron said:


> Has anyone had the same experience?
> 
> I ordered a pair of DM6 on 11/11 and received confirmation from the Aliexpress seller. Package has been shipped about a week later and I already received a tracking number. A few days ago I noticed the package has already been delivered to someone else in a different city. I immediately contacted the seller who told me the following:
> 
> ...



This is just delay tactics. Basically they can and will make up anything just so you don't refund or cancel your order. Due to the flood of DM6 orders. They probably didn't think the DM6 was going to be this popular as previously before HBB gave the thumbs up on them they were dormant. No one knew anything about them or cared to shell out $200 for a pair to try. From what I understand the OEM that makes the DM6 is probably struggling to make as many of them as possible just to fill orders from 11.11 

I think eventually people will get their orders but how long your gonna have to wait is up in the air.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

if someone wanted to order a DM6 now, who would the best vendor be for best fullfillment and delivery? or would it be better to wait
until spring???


----------



## niron

Dsnuts said:


> This is just delay tactics. Basically they can and will make up anything just so you don't refund or cancel your order. Due to the flood of DM6 orders. They probably didn't think the DM6 was going to be this popular as previously before HBB gave the thumbs up on them they were dormant. No one knew anything about them or cared to shell out $200 for a pair to try. From what I understand the OEM that makes the DM6 is probably struggling to make as many of them as possible just to fill orders from 11.11
> 
> I think eventually people will get their orders but how long your gonna have to wait is up in the air.



Yeah, that's what I've learned. Poor practice, I prefer getting the truth, no matter what.



drbluenewmexico said:


> if someone wanted to order a DM6 now, who would the best vendor be for best fulfillment and delivery? or would it be better to wait
> until spring???



The company announced on their Facebook page they are stopping new orders for 45 days to be able to deliver previous orders on time.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

thats good to know!  thank you! of course by the time they are available again without a two month delay, there will be ten new models
under ten new companies to sort out. plenty of time to anticipate and worry about the new models and their shortcomings and strengths.
im going back to playing my drum in the meantime.....


----------



## Dsnuts

This is a case of vendors on the express chewing off more than they can chew. I bet realistically they probably had a handful of DM6s. 11.11 day comes and people are trying to get a better deal and they are overwhelmed with orders. 

I am actually encouraged with the sudden popularity of the DM6. This will only mean better earphones to come from the company and you bet they will come out with even better offerings.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> This is a case of vendors on the express chewing off more than they can chew. I bet realistically they probably had a handful of DM6s. 11.11 day comes and people are trying to get a better deal and they are overwhelmed with orders.
> 
> I am actually encouraged with the sudden popularity of the DM6. This will only mean better earphones to come from the company and you bet they will come out with even better offerings.



I'm discouraged. Waiting for the next better one they are gonna make and now they have to go and make a bunch more DM6's making me wait longer! 

I finally found what this one might look like...


----------



## neuromancer

Apputty said:


> So I was right about Andromeda regarding impedance. There are a two settings for balanced and they sound different. Also if you want a better bass punch then try high gain mode. The balanced output sound better than single ended on pioneer xdp30r.



Interesting........I have the Pioneer XDP 300r and it most certainly is not the best match for the Andromedas in my experience.  It destroys the low end and comes off a bit bright.  Works wonderfully on my UE18 Pro+ in balanced mode though.  I assume this is an impedance issue and I am wondering if anyone knows the OI of the 300r vs the 30r.  Donuts, are you hearing a robust bass response from your Andros out of 30r?


----------



## Animagus

I have a weird question. Has anyone ever felt any vibrations in their ears with their DM6 or any other IEM for that matter? Particularly in rock tracks when the chorus kicks in or heavy bass comes in?

In theory there are supposed to be some vibrations and resonances which are countered effectively by modern tech like the tia drivers in my 64 Audio A6t but I've never felt them even in cheaper IEMs before in reality.


----------



## Dsnuts

I just got it. Can't say robust. I have to give the player a chance to burn in but the few tunes I was listening to with my andromeda it didn't have any hiss issues which was a good sign. Now I do have the Andromeda S and not the stock version which while not having more treble emphasis it sounds like it does due to the less fuller mids of the S version. I wasn't listening for how the bass was responding but will most definitely give it a go soon after some run in time on the 30r.


----------



## neuromancer

Dsnuts said:


> I just got it. Can't say robust. I have to give the player a chance to burn in but the few tunes I was listening to with my andromeda it didn't have any hiss issues which was a good sign. Now I do have the Andromeda S and not the stock version which while not having more treble emphasis it sounds like it does due to the less fuller mids of the S version. I wasn't listening for how the bass was responding but will most definitely give it a go soon after some run in time on the 30r.


Great.....please let us know as I love the Andros but they are picky at times and I love the size of that 30r if it will gel well with Andros and DM6.


----------



## SciOC

neuromancer said:


> Great.....please let us know as I love the Andros but they are picky at times and I love the size of that 30r if it will gel well with Andros and DM6.


You have both the Andromedas and dm6?  How do they compare?  Obviously different price beaches, but similar makeup....


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

*DADI COOL?*
Well, one 11/11 item came through the Canadian postal defence and it was an ultrasonic cleaner. I thought I could clean my tips...hmmm, the device makes a noise but whether it makes a difference...the jury is still out.

UPDATE: yes, it works quite nicely but you have to add dish soap and use warm water.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> *DADI COOL?*
> Well, one 11/11 item came through the Canadian postal defence and it was an ultrasonic cleaner. I thought I could clean my tips...well, the device makes a noise but whether it makes a difference...the jury is still out.



Holiday Party Appetizer.


----------



## docentore

drbluenewmexico said:


> if someone wanted to order a DM6 now, who would the best vendor be for best fullfillment and delivery? or would it be better to wait
> until spring???


Check Penon, contact them and see.


----------



## vault108 (Dec 1, 2018)

jant71 said:


> I'm discouraged. Waiting for the next better one they are gonna make and now they have to go and make a bunch more DM6's making me wait longer!
> 
> I finally found what this looks like...


Is this real or just made up render? Even the company that make Moondrop questioned this image on twitter.

*After searching, it's still in prototype phase.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

docentore said:


> Check Penon, contact them and see.


good suggestion!  contacted them but their office is closed till Monday! by then there should be
five more six driver earphones out! back to my drum...


----------



## geagle

@drbluenewmexico from just their website DM6 page, you can see that they SHOLD have the red+blue in stock, but that's it... everything else needs to be made to order ("*Other colors need wait for a few days , pls leave us a message if needed .*") Contacting them is certainly a good idea, in any case  . The Penon guys are good, and quite reliable .... they also answer emails promptly .


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> So I got my new Pioneer XDP-30r today from recent Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine as well. Can see this being the player I use when I'm doing outdoor choirs or longing on a float in the pool (wrapped in plastic). 
However, I think the iBasso 120, which is a bit bigger but just as portable, is a much better bang for the buck player. Yes it does cost more money, but the balanced out on the 120 is just as good as any balanced out on the AK players I've owned or heard, and almost as good as  the outstanding DX200 with amp 8. The iBasso's make my new Solaris sing almost as good as the DX200's.

Anyway, back to the Pioneer's, yes they are great for $150. But they don't quite scale up as much as I was hoping.


----------



## Carlsan

I'm really annoyed with my DM6 order. I placed my order with Massdrop when they had the drop, maybe 2 months ago. I got a message that the earphones were delivered to my porch last Monday. My wife was home all day, and it rained all day. She never saw a FedEx truck. Never received the package. 
Going back and forth  with Massdrop, they asked that I wait 2 or 3 days in case it was still on the FedEx truck. I asked them to contact FedEx ASAP, as I'm afraid the driver is now driving around with my earphones in his ears. No response from MD. 
Currently not happy, they have a lack of urgency and a lackluster response to my panic.  They should have made an immediate claim with FedEx and let me know what was happening. 

May have to rethink buying from Massdrop in the future, Amazon would have given my money back already.
Really, I don't want my money back, I want my phones, if they are on a truck I want them at my doorstep ASAP.


----------



## FastAndClean

what was the name of that earphone with 3 Knowles drivers with 3 switches, the price was around 180$?


----------



## docentore

geagle said:


> @drbluenewmexico from just their website DM6 page, you can see that they SHOLD have the red+blue in stock, but that's it... everything else needs to be made to order ("*Other colors need wait for a few days , pls leave us a message if needed .*") Contacting them is certainly a good idea, in any case  . The Penon guys are good, and quite reliable .... they also answer emails promptly .


They also send (at least they used to do that) Christmas cards


----------



## Apputty

neuromancer said:


> Interesting........I have the Pioneer XDP 300r and it most certainly is not the best match for the Andromedas in my experience.  It destroys the low end and comes off a bit bright.  Works wonderfully on my UE18 Pro+ in balanced mode though.  I assume this is an impedance issue and I am wondering if anyone knows the OI of the 300r vs the 30r.  Donuts, are you hearing a robust bass response from your Andros out of 30r?


I had noticed one thing in 30r, if you want a  better punchy bass then changing it into high gain definitely helps. Its a little strange though as I don't notice the same effect on shanling m3s.
I don't know if you can still use that with Andromeda though.
There were some suggestions on the 30r thread.
In general the ess9018 is known to be more analytical in nature, but still it depends on the implementation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2018)

This is interesting. But this doesn't really surprise me at all. There seems to be 2 versions of the BGVP DMGs. Mine has no vent on the back end of my DMGs.  But







These do. Here we have a revision that went unnoticed. These I suspect are the same as NiceHCKs M6. So some of you guys got the new DMGs and some don't. I suspect early adopters of the original DMG got the ones without the vent in the back of the housing. Newer ones will have this little minor detail including the M6.

BGVP has done this before. They released a cheaper hybrid DS1 with a mid forward tuning only to realize it might not be so popular among the international crowd so they retuned it and brought out a 2nd version. Don't know if it is BGVP or the OEM that makes them that is guilty. In any case. The one you want is the one with the vent on the back of the DMGs.

To be on the safe side. Get the NiceHCK version as all of their M6 will be this newer version.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. But this doesn't really surprise me at all. There seems to be 2 versions of the BGVP DMGs. Mine has no vent on the back end of my DMGs.  But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the M6!


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems BGVP sidy is prone to do these things. They seem to improve stuff but just release stuff to the non knowing public as they do. It is good and bad at the same time. For early adapters we get a slightly lesser version. This new vent hole is there for a reason. Perhaps to lessen resonances in the sound/ treble? The tuning is the same but I definitely like the subtle improvements on the M6 which has that same vent on the back of the housing. 

I am wondering if there are going to be variations in their flagship model as well the DM6 and just how tight the QC is. Somehow these variations in unknown adjustments kinda leaves a pit in your stomach. Which version are you gonna get. Lol. 

But I bet if they actually rereleased the improved DMG with a new label. Who would actually buy the older one? This way by not announcing any differences or changes. They get rid of old stock to the unknowing public. On a business model kinda shrewd but makes sense.


----------



## HungryPanda

I got 2 Christmas cards from Penon Audio today


----------



## demo-to

FastAndClean said:


> what was the name of that earphone with 3 Knowles drivers with 3 switches, the price was around 180$?


Tansio Mirai TSMR-3


----------



## Dsnuts

HungryPanda said:


> I got 2 Christmas cards from Penon Audio today



What? And no gift earphone? Penon is good people for certain. 

That means I will get a card from them too. Will see.


----------



## cqtek

I have asked this question in another thread, but @HungryPanda recommended me to ask it here because it would be more likely that someone could help me.

Hi. 
I need your help. 

I've been enjoying the NiceHCK M6 for a couple of days now. I've seen that it has many similarities with the BGVP DMG, so I've been reading reviews from here. I noticed in the @B9Scrambler review that DMGs are compatible with LZ A5 filters, which can be purchased here:

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-eartips/lz-a5-filters.html

My question is:

Does anyone know if LZ filters are compatible for the NiceHCK M6?

Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2018)

M6 use the same housing that is on the DMG with same exact filters. No reason why LZ A5 filters can't work on the M6. IMO your better off spending that $20 towards a better cable. But if you must. A5 filters will work.


----------



## FastAndClean

demo-to said:


> Tansio Mirai TSMR-3


thanks, probably my next purchase
hey you moved from full size headphones to only in ears like me, i am not alone after all


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> Tansio Mirai TSMR-3


How are you liking your Tansio TSMR3's? I keep looking at them with interest, but haven't been able to read about them very much.


----------



## thejoker13

hemipowered007 said:


> I literally work with copper everyday, and how it conducts, and what influences it as far as power and noise goes. And cables are kind of a joke to me also. A well built cable, sure I'll pay a bit for, but these 2k cable, I can't understand. Anyway, I'm off topic. My toneking bl1 order had to be cancelled, so, now, I'm wondering if I order from Penon instead, or just get the dm6 next time it goes on sale. Really looks like the hype is justified here.


Why did your BL1 order get cancelled, and where did you originally order yours? I want to order them, but I've seen drastically different prices for them from various sellers and I don't want to just go the cheap route and maybe have something happen to my order.


----------



## Dsnuts

@Carlsan How you liking your solaris?


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> @Carlsan How you liking your solaris?



Love them, can't get them out of my ears. All my other earphones, expensive or cheap, have been set aside.
My CL2's, Atlas, Toneking T88k'S, Hyla's, are to the side. 
Have new Toneking BL1's and Moondrop Kanas Pro's still in the package. 

Solaris rules them all.


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed, they are incredible and was so worth the cash. I am still finding out about their abilities but they do just about everything right. I have to throw them in my ears everyday just to cleanse my ears for a while. Lol, glad they are working well for you.


----------



## Carlsan

Thing is, I tried all the 64 audio high ends, including the U18t, U12t, Trio, and  Fourte. Loved all of them but especially the Fourte and Trio, but they were past what I was willing to pay.
The Solaris plays in the same boat and is cheaper; I no longer have the earphone lust for those 64 audio high ends.


----------



## Animagus

FastAndClean said:


> what was the name of that earphone with 3 Knowles drivers with 3 switches, the price was around 180$?



Tansio mirai TSMR-3.


----------



## hemipowered007

thejoker13 said:


> Why did your BL1 order get cancelled, and where did you originally order yours? I want to order them, but I've seen drastically different prices for them from various sellers and I don't want to just go the cheap route and maybe have something happen to my order.



I cancelled it because they said shipping was going to end up being mid January after i bought them, which I didn't want to deal with honestly.


----------



## crabdog

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. But this doesn't really surprise me at all. There seems to be 2 versions of the BGVP DMGs. Mine has no vent on the back end of my DMGs.  But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pure speculation on your part. This could simply have been a pre-production render. There have been none like this spotted in the wild yet so far as we know. Even if it were somehow better we could not know for certain unless someone trusted was able to test them side by side and preferably add measurements. And this speculation is justification enough for you to urge everybody to buy the HCK M6 instead? Are you a shill or just irresponsible?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2018)

Your right I am speculating but I find it strange that there is this new pic for the DMG now with a vent on the housing. It was just speculation on my part due to the prior history of BGVP retuning the DS1 and vendors not letting people know about it. But evidently this is not new practice for Chi fi products.

I own the original DMG with no vent on the back end. Why would there be a new render or something made up with a vent all of a sudden that looks just like the M6 with vent. I have no inside knowledge of any of this but I am just assuming there has been a revision. Sonically the M6 is a cleaner sounding unit over the older DMG too.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 2, 2018)

By the way I promised I was gonna try some cheaper lower end cables I had on the M6. 

This SPC cable from NiceHCK cost something like $20. These make the M6 sound noticeably better, clearer from top to bottom not to mention they are in balanced. No real need for $150- $200 cable. Just about anything seems better than what comes with these earphones.

more on the M6 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-m6.23430/reviews#review-21230


----------



## ddmt

Dsnuts said:


> Your right I am speculating but I find it strange that there is this new pic for the DMG now with a vent on the housing. It was just speculation on my part due to the prior history of BGVP retuning the DS1 and vendors not letting people know about it. But evidently this is not new practice for Chi fi products.
> 
> I own the original DMG with no vent on the back end. Why would there be a new render or something made up with a vent all of a sudden that looks just like the M6 with vent. I have no inside knowledge of any of this but I am just assuming there has been a revision. Sonically the M6 is a cleaner sounding unit over the older DMG too.



Will nicehck release their own version of DM6?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wow, the new Fii0 FA7 and DM6 have exactly the same BA stock number subwoofer. And it’s 3D printed. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fa7...-and-3d-printed-technical-mmcx-design.893889/


----------



## ScottPilgrim

jant71 said:


> I'm discouraged. Waiting for the next better one they are gonna make and now they have to go and make a bunch more DM6's making me wait longer!
> 
> I finally found what this one might look like...


Saw this one getting announced on Baidu. Couldnt be more excited as I write this down with the Kanas pro in my ears...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2018)

The new FiiO FA7 has exactly the same BA subwoofer stock number and........it’s 3D printed just like the DM6.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fa7...-and-3d-printed-technical-mmcx-design.893889/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fa7...d-technical-mmcx-design.893889/#post-14617058


----------



## rayliam80 (Dec 2, 2018)

ddmt said:


> Will nicehck release their own version of DM6?



I'm sure that would be cool but it would probably just add to the all ridiculous backlog going on right now. Or if they did, they would probably make driver substitutions and wouldn't be exactly the same. I'm staying away from the DM6 personally. I may consider the DMG/M6 at some point but I'm not in a hurry. My LZ A5 are still sounding great - had a small issue but no major issues for me yet but from the LZ A5 thread, it doesn't look good. I'm looking at a DD - DLC type IEM as my next major purchase so either the Moondrop Kanas Pro or the Ibasso IT01s (the new model coming out soon).


----------



## demo-to (Dec 2, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> How are you liking your Tansio TSMR3's? I keep looking at them with interest, but haven't been able to read about them very much.


I allow myself to copy paced my comment of another thread to answer your question. It is below.
I can add that I played with different cables in the meantime and found one cheap TRN (with less impedance probably) which lets guitar strings sound more natural.
I like the TSMR-3. One of my three current favourites.
But I have a used Andromeda on its way to me. So, will see, how long the TSMR will stay with me 


demo-to said:


> I have it in my ears right now, too. And read Crabbos review at the same time.
> Hear it out of my S9 and M0 with stock cable and spiral dots and with switches all on - 123. This puts out the most natural timbre for me - followed by 103 and 023. Though I wished a very slightly reduced mid bass and instead slightly increased sub bass, too.
> I can agree with Crabbos findings on these in general.
> What to highlight or to underline?
> ...


----------



## superuser1

demo-to said:


> I allow myself to copy paced my comment of another thread to answer your question. It is below.
> I can add that I played with different cables in the meantime and found one cheap TRN which lets guitar strings sound more natural.
> I like the TSMR-3. One of my three current favourites.
> But I have a used Andromeda on its way to me. So, will see, how long the TSMR will stay with me


I have been mostly satisfied with the 103 config


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> M6 use the same housing that is on the DMG with same exact filters. No reason why LZ A5 filters can't work on the M6. IMO your better off spending that $20 towards a better cable. But if you must. A5 filters will work.


Hello.

Thanks for your recommendation.

For now I'm waiting for an 8-core TRN cable to arrive:

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Mixed-Cable-For-TRN/1825606_32945443691.html

I do not know if it will be necessary to buy a better one, but I have seen this one with 16 cores, which is not very expensive:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/1825606_32954926911.html

Although in general, the sound I get from the M6 with the reference filter and the serial cable I already like a lot, is very close to my ideal sound within 200 $.


----------



## aspire5550 (Dec 2, 2018)

HI guys, I just had a chat with BGVP's boss. A few things which I would like to share from our conversation :

1) NiceHCK M6 is not the same as DMG. They are just a copy of DMG. Attached here is a official letter by BGVP:




2) Regarding the vent hole at the back of the earphone that @Dsnuts mentioned. The picture of DMG where they have the holes are infact, pre-production pictures. BGVP never released any production dmgs with back vent hole. Regarding the way where BGVP will clear off old stock is debunked as the newer silver colored DMG also have the exact same vent holes as the current DMG.

The reason they removed the back vent is because they added the big vent hole next to the MMCX pin. This improves the airy-ness of the earphone and this is the one and only version of DMG for now.

3) Gary ( the boss), mentioned that they believe the copy uses cheaper local BA drivers from china while the drivers used in DMG are custom made from Knowles, which explains the difference between the price.The reason BGVP didn't advertise it as knowles driver is because they slapped on BGVP's logo , they can't show any prove of their order from knowles because they are not allowed to do so by contract.

4) Gary actually mentioned that he welcome us to go for a teardown to do a 1 to 1 comparison between M6 and DMG to prove that they are different. He did say that there is something good which comes from his product being copied, we can compare between the 2 earphones to decide which is better.

5) Gary said DMG actually have the HI-Res certificate while the M6 probably does not have it.


----------



## aspire5550 (Dec 2, 2018)

Next, I asked him about the topic on DM6.

1) They have already stopped receiving any orders from all their resellers (aliexpress, taobao) and will be focusing on completing the orders that they have at hand.

2) Each and every DM6 is 100% hand made, which explains why they are slower to be produced. The steps to make a DM6 is complex and will take time. No worries about the quality, they pay attention to the quality and will not rush any step. They even polish the DM6 by hand.

3) They churn out DM6s daily and aim to complete the backlog by December. Also, they have made more than 1000 DM6s till date.

4) Gary want's the customer to understand that DM6 is not just a simple product, they are also a form of ART. Hope that everyone understand that it is not their intention to delay, but DM6 really takes time to be produced as it is pure handmade process.

Here is their official statement:
<Official Announcement>

It is vulnerable for new brand if we cannot hear your ideas. We are sincerely sorry for the long time shipping about BGVP DM6. We did not expect the huge inquires of BGVP DM6. Thank you so much for all your support. In order to provide you with the best quality of BGVP DM6, based on current situation, we decided to stop selling BGVP DM6 until we finished current orders. Here are several reasons that why we stop selling now:

The production for BGVP DM6 is very slow. It is hand-made. We can only produce several items each day. In order to provide you with the best quality of BGVP DM6, we will also take more time for testing before it is ready to ship to you.

Some sellers sold BGVP DM6 at very lower price on Aliexpress to attract more orders without our permission, which caused a lot of complainment. We also noticed that they ignore your inquires about your purchase order. We are upset that they didnot care about the customer service of our brand. We are here to express our regret for causing you any inconvenience.

As new brand, We BGVP want to provide you with one of the best audio experience. We care about all your ideas and read all your comments, reviews. You are helping us to move forward. Without you, we cannot achieve anything. If you have any ideas, please send us PM. We will reply you as soon as possible.

We will try our best to enhance the production capacity and ship your item to you as soon as we can. If you have any inquires, you can contact us directly and we will check your order status. If you have any suggestions, please help to share your valuable ideas with us.

These are some picture and videos that gary sent me, i have uploaded them to imgur: https://imgur.com/a/RWTsuEI?


----------



## darkwing

thank you for the update, very bad part on NiceHCK


----------



## crabdog

aspire5550 said:


> HI guys, I just had a chat with BGVP's boss. A few things which I would like to share from our conversation :
> 
> 1) NiceHCK M6 is not the same as DMG. They are just a copy of DMG. Attached here is a official letter by BGVP:
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. Unfounded claims tend to be thrown loosely on the forums. While speculation is healthy, there should be a distinction between knowing something and believing something.


----------



## Wiljen

I wonder why Knowles would prevent them from using the name though?  Usually Knowles is proud of its products and wants people to say so.  Now granted there is a process for being able to use their logo on the front of your packaging (like what Fiio did) but I have never heard of them saying you can't use our name.


----------



## aspire5550

Wiljen said:


> I wonder why Knowles would prevent them from using the name though?  Usually Knowles is proud of its products and wants people to say so.  Now granted there is a process for being able to use their logo on the front of your packaging (like what Fiio did) but I have never heard of them saying you can't use our name.


No, he didn't mention about knowles prevent BGVP from using their name. He just mentioned that BGVP didn't use knowles' name because they slapped on the bgvp branding on the drivers. What he cannot show, is the prove that these BGVP drivers are made by knowles, (I think he meant that he cannot show me the contract between BGVP and knowles.)


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> I allow myself to copy paced my comment of another thread to answer your question. It is below.
> I can add that I played with different cables in the meantime and found one cheap TRN (with less impedance probably) which lets guitar strings sound more natural.
> I like the TSMR-3. One of my three current favourites.
> But I have a used Andromeda on its way to me. So, will see, how long the TSMR will stay with me


Thank you, sounds very interesting indeed and seems to suit my preferences. I appreciate your help!


----------



## jant71

ScottPilgrim said:


> Saw this one getting announced on Baidu. Couldnt be more excited as I write this down with the Kanas pro in my ears...



Whether it will actually look like that seems not confirmed but if they are the new dynamic flagship above the Kanas they are very interesting and are one at the top of my list to watch and perhaps try out.



darkwing said:


> thank you for the update, very bad part on NiceHCK



We might have another "seller that shall not be named" pretty soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Thanks for your recommendation.
> 
> ...



If you like how they sound now. Wait till you get your newer cables. I have yet to hear a cable that makes the M6 sound worse. They all make it sound better and I have tried 5 different cables on it. 

As per the M6 being copies. They are copies made by the same folks that made the DMGs. I was told they are all made by the same OEM. Of course Jim told me this and supposedly this OEM also makes KZ products among numerous others. 

Can't verify if the components are the same or different on the M6 vs the DMGs but to my ears owning both. There is little difference between the two earphones. Everything about the sound is identical if anything I actually prefer the M6 due to better clarity in the treble.


----------



## Dsnuts

If they are copies they are darn good copies. Lol.


----------



## jant71

C'mon Ds, you know you want to open them up. Get the hammer!


----------



## superuser1

lol this Jim sounds like a super guy!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am curious about the innards now. lol. But I actually like the M6 too much to butcher it. I am gonna sell my older DMG to a work friend who likes it a lot.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dsnuts said:


> If they are copies they are darn good copies. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Chinese copying the Chinese. What has this world come to.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 2, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> If you like how they sound now. Wait till you get your newer cables. I have yet to hear a cable that makes the M6 sound worse. They all make it sound better and I have tried 5 different cables on it.
> 
> As per the M6 being copies. They are copies made by the same folks that made the DMGs. I was told they are all made by the same OEM. Of course Jim told me this and supposedly this OEM also makes KZ products among numerous others.
> 
> Can't verify if the components are the same or different on the M6 vs the DMGs but to my ears owning both. There is little difference between the two earphones. Everything about the sound is identical if anything I actually prefer the M6 due to better clarity in the treble.



Well, I want to unmark the issue of whether they are copies or not. I only have the M6 and I just want to talk about its sound and how to improve it, hence my interest in your comments about cables and filters. Thanks for your clarification. And on its sound, honestly speaking, I can say that it is possibly the IEM that best suits my favorite profile of all those I have or have had, which are not few.

So I'll wait to receive the new cable and test if it improves its sound


----------



## zikarus

Wonder a bit about not hearing first impressions concerning the content of the Super Fukubukuro bags yet. Nobody received theirs meanwhile?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya. Whatever happened to those? Supposedly a Multi BA iem and dap right? Anybody receive theirs yet?


----------



## aspire5550

Dsnuts said:


> If you like how they sound now. Wait till you get your newer cables. I have yet to hear a cable that makes the M6 sound worse. They all make it sound better and I have tried 5 different cables on it.
> 
> As per the M6 being copies. They are copies made by the same folks that made the DMGs. I was told they are all made by the same OEM. Of course Jim told me this and supposedly this OEM also makes KZ products among numerous others.
> 
> Can't verify if the components are the same or different on the M6 vs the DMGs but to my ears owning both. There is little difference between the two earphones. Everything about the sound is identical if anything I actually prefer the M6 due to better clarity in the treble.



At this point of time, i am just trying to gather and share BGVP's side of the story . In no way I can 100% be sure that BGVP's gary or NICEHCK's jim is correct. We as the consumers just have to decide with our ears.

I just asked him and Gary said if this OEM really make BGVP, please ask them to show some prove or contract that they are infact making BGVP.

He also did say that there should be a difference because of the difference in the drivers used ( one is using knowles custom-made driver while one is using local chinese made driver), He highly recommend someone to do a teardown comparison.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 2, 2018)

I bet he is right. All I know is I am one of a few people if any that actually has both. I am selling off one of them and it isn't the M6 I can tell you that much.

For some odd reason. I did some cable rolling on the DMGs as well and while I heard improvements on those. It wasn't as drastic as it is on the M6. hmm.

But then again  I do believe they are from the same factory. Half the set of tips are exactly the same as what is on the DMGs and the cable design is one n the same as well. My point is if they were a completely different group coping the DMGs. Why would you bother getting the same foams and tips and even the cables.

I know the Chinese copy like no other but there is really no point to putting in the same stuff is my point. Especially that foam tip I like a lot. Those are in both packages. I have never seen that same foam tip on anything else.


----------



## eggnogg

zikarus said:


> Wonder a bit about not hearing first impressions concerning the content of the Super Fukubukuro bags yet. Nobody received theirs meanwhile?





Dsnuts said:


> Ya. Whatever happened to those? Supposedly a Multi BA iem and dap right? Anybody receive theirs yet?



whats inside


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I bet he is right. All I know is I am one of a few people if any that actually has both. I am selling off one of them and it isn't the M6 I can tell you that much.
> 
> For some odd reason. I did some cable rolling on the DMGs as well and while I heard improvements on those. It wasn't as drastic as it is on the M6. hmm.
> 
> ...


Tips are the same for a lot of IEMs though.  Same as cables...  I'm convinced there are like 2-3 factories in shenzhen making about 90% of all Chi-fi items.


----------



## zikarus (Dec 2, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> whats inside
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]


Come on - pleaaase  how do the 



Spoiler: nicehck



DT600


 sound like?


----------



## durwood (Dec 2, 2018)

My M6 have the same looking 3D printed guides at least looking through the nozzle opening just like shown in b9scrambler's review.






Next, Hi-Res certification is nothing more than the headphone can produce 40khz...but at what level? Hi-res audio certification is a marketing program, just an extra cost consumers pay for. I get it that companies try to stand out from the crowd, I don't care to pay extra for it. If it is an extra cost for the brand, it is surely passed on to the consumer.

Finally, I wish people would stop promoting tuning via cables...with the exception of drastic impedance changes > milliohm changes (like this that will roll off treble due the low pass filter function). Tips and filters yes, cables no. I know this is beating a dead horse and probably will not prevent anyone from buying un-needed cables, because the power of suggestion is strong.

It sucks to have to have your sales diluted I feel for BGVP, I bought the M6 thinking BGVP built it for them, I didn't realize BGVP wasn't an OEM. IF I would have had a crystal ball and knew the DMG was going to go on sale, I would have waited and bought it instead.


----------



## Wiljen

jant71 said:


> We might have another "seller that shall not be named" pretty soon.



Why would KZ not have been banned for copying Campfire if we are using that for the standard?  Using the same shell has been done 1000 times and I never heard anyone at NiceHCK claim they were made for them by BGVP so unless I missed it, this was more conjecture than being misled by the vendor as was the case in the banned seller.


----------



## jant71

^Just laugh at the joke and move on. The Chinese brands do all sorts of stuff so just laugh at it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

*Rode SC3 TRRS to TRS Adaptor
*
Here my review of the Rode SC3, needed for measuring frequency responses using a Dayton imm-6 microphone and a computer:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rode-sc3-3-5mm-trrs-to-trs-adaptor-cable.23464/reviews


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Unfounded claims tend to be thrown loosely on the forums. While speculation is healthy, there should be a distinction between knowing something and believing something.


I believe you are right .


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

As to the m6: it looks different from the dmg and has a different interior. It is a completely *different* earphone. What's the problem? NiceHCK have never claimed their m6 is identical to the dmg and any similarities between them are based entirely on OUR speculation. Insofar don't I understand the letter from BGVP either.

UPDATE: in their letter, BGVP claim the XXXX (why XX-ed out, is the brand banned here?) is a REcopy of their product. *A brilliant statement!* I wonder where BGVP had copied their version from. And I am sure somebody will find it .


----------



## rendyG

For DM6 owners who are interested in treble filters 
(measurement and comparison with Tinaudio T2 included)



rendyG said:


> Today I was playing with some filters for DM6. Settled on a rolled piece of alcohol swab in the nozzle for now.
> Uncalibrated masurements included, to my surprise they are pretty close to ones from crinacle..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> *Rode SC3 TRRS to TRS Adaptor
> *
> Here my review of the Rode SC3, needed for measuring frequency responses using a Dayton imm-6 microphone and a computer:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rode-sc3-3-5mm-trrs-to-trs-adaptor-cable.23464/reviews



Funny as I was looking at those this week. On the FX-Audio X6 I have, I can't use any of my IEMs that have a mic and was wondering if such an adaptor would fix the issue. Would it?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

stryed said:


> Funny as I was looking at those this week. On the FX-Audio X6 I have, I can't use any of my IEMs that have a mic and was wondering if such an adaptor would fix the issue. Would it?


Ohhh...I have my doubts...and you may need the SC4 - which works the other way round...and I have still doubts. You may want to contact the company.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

durwood said:


> Finally, I wish people would stop promoting tuning via cables...with the exception of drastic impedance changes > milliohm changes (like this that will roll off treble due the low pass filter function). Tips and filters yes, cables no.




Yes, agreed, I don't believe in this either - BUT some earphones may come with the completely wrong-impedance cable - such as the NiceHCK EP35.
And dramatically different cable impedances [= output impedance] also alter the frequency responses - which can be measured and displayed in superimposed graphs.

Therefore, cable rolling statements should be substantiated with FR graphs. On the other hand, *impedance is independent of cable cost and looks* (e.g. braided). Therefore, a cheap cable may sound better than a very expensive cable - or there is no difference at all. Promoting expensive cables only is a first indication of a snake-oil refinery. In any case, adding a $80 cable to a $100 earphone is cost-prohibitive. It is like *dressing a horse in lingerie*. One should be better off with a $180 earphone.


----------



## dweaver

Crazy, I walked in to London Drugs and they had a pair of Fiio F5 marked at $149CAD and when I looked up their website it wasn't listed so I had the salesman look up the price and they were clearing out for $69CAD. So I grabbed it. Damn thing came with a pelican case, some funky hybrid tips, an MMCX cable that can be used with android or apple, plus a 2.5mm trrs cable.

Sound is pretty damned impressive to. Its a titanium driver. I know this isn't new but it's still darned impressive stuff.

I have a pair of Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless on order and I am actually starting to think I will just cancel that order. As much as I want to hear them I have found some excellent products over the past couple days that sure scratch the audio itch.

Love that I now have some more great MMCX cable options in my stable along with a new IEM to boot.

Gonna see how these sound with my ES100 in balanced mode.

These are not super isolating and very energetic so not sure where and when they will get used but I think they are going to be a very fun option for when I want something with extra oomph.

The cables extremely nice. They are wonderfully flexible and feel awesome in hand. They have no memory wire which may make them perfect for a lot of my over ear IEMs as I like a very relaxed cable that can rest as it looped over my ear. Sure hope they dont have any shorting issues as the cables alone may be the best part of the purchase..

BTW my last Aliexpress order was refused by customs and sent back so it appears getting anything from them is either stupid expensive (DHL shipping) or simply being rejected here in Canada. They refunded me which was good. But I am off the international market until this darned strike and its backlog is cleared up.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 2, 2018)

durwood said:


> My M6 have the same looking 3D printed guides at least looking through the nozzle opening just like shown in b9scrambler's review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me Hi-res audio certification is a joke.

Can anyone hear a frequency above 20KHz? I would say more, how many readers of the forum can hear a frequency of 18KHz and at what volume? And I say more, none of the audio players that I have and analyzed are able to reproduce a frequency of 20KHz, just below.

you can prove how far you listen here:

http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/?fref=gc&dti=1776232929304900

this is a test reproducing a pure 19KHz tone with the Zishan Z3, clearly the player can not reproduce it:





The rest of the players that I have analyzed can only do it up to 19.5KHz, but not at 20KHz. For example the xDuoo X3II:





All my measurements are cut to 19.5KHz because no player that I have analyzed reproduces 20Khz.

So, what good is a bandwidth up to 40KHz if the players do not reach even 20KHz?


----------



## dweaver

Just got home and threw on the balanced cable and hooked the Fiio F5 up to my ES100 and man these sound nice. They won't be used on the train or anywhere noisy but at home they work very well and show just how good a single dynamic driver can sound when properly designed.

These are on the border of hot though going right up to my limit for treble. Hopefully they will settle down with use. If they do they could be a great all rounder when you dont want super isolation such as at the office or possibly walking on the streets and need to be aware a bit of your surroundings.

I will play with these cables on some of my other MMCX iems and see how they work too.

The hybrid tips have a wider opening than the typical Sony hybrid so will be a great tips for IEMs that need a wide nozzle to sound their best.

If anyone can grab a pair of these on the cheap they are one hell of a bargain considering all of the accessories included. For Canadians, look to see if a local London Drugs has any in store (not online as they are clearing them out) and if so make the salesman check the price as they may have them incorrectly priced on the shelf like the pair I got were.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Fiio F5 is a very fine earphone


----------



## dweaver

HungryPanda said:


> The Fiio F5 is a very fine earphone


I agree, the price I paid was pretty sweet. But looking online these retail around $75US or $99CAD with sale prices that drop from there. I think those prices are still a good value considering how good these sound and everything you get.

I really like its design, it's very comfortable and looks very good as well so will be a good choice at the office. The smart phone cable is really well designed having a very posh feel to it with really good controls that feel great in hand. The balanced cable similarly feels very nice.


----------



## dweaver

OK, just tried the balanced cable on my Fender FXA2 and it sounds pretty similar to the Brainwavz balanced cable so I now 2 excellent balanced cable options. I think I will stick with the brainwavz cable on the Fender so I can use both IEMs in balanced mode.

Sonically speaking these 2 IEMs have a lot in common. The FXA2 is more bass heavy and has a bit more forward mids as well while being slightly less hot in the treble. But the F5 is brand new so I want to wait and see what the treble is like in a few days. Bang for the buck the F5 is a much better deal though and is arguably more balanced signature wise. The FXA2 is more isolating though so better for noisy environments.

When you compare what is included in the FXA2 kit which I got on sale for $139 versus the F5 kit for less money even at $99 full retail the F5 really offers a lot more while sounding at least as good as the Fender.


----------



## perfecious (Dec 2, 2018)

cqtek said:


> For me Hi-res audio certification is a joke.
> 
> Can anyone hear a frequency above 20KHz? I would say more, how many readers of the forum can hear a frequency of 18KHz and at what volume? And I say more, none of the audio players that I have and analyzed are able to reproduce a frequency of 20KHz, just below.
> 
> ...



Are you really measuring with a 16bit/48kHz limited *mp3*? lol

Try a lossless 192kHz (or even 96kHz) at least. No DAC will throw a signal above 20kHz, from a 48kHz container. It just doesn't work like that.

[edit]

*Here is a link to a post* about the LG V series phones, their HiRes DAC, and basically some measurements/graphs showing the extension of the DAC. Basically, it was about finding out which player utilizes the HiRes DAC. And keep in mind that that's a PHONE we are talking about. lol I'm sure a DAP (especially a fancy one with DSD support) can show even better results (although 40kHz is the limit for any gear I believe, and hence the HiRes standart). 

Whether all of this means we humans can catch a difference, it's a whole different topic, that I would be happy to share my thoughts about (especially on a forum such as this ), but this is not the best thread for that [hint: yes, it does make a difference].


----------



## dweaver

So just switched back to the F5 and as I listen I actually think the F5 sounds technically better than the FXA2. It just has a bit more detail and open sound. Both had pretty good 3D sound but the F5 is just a bit bigger sounding.

But the FXA2 will be better for bass lovers and definitely has more isolation.


----------



## trellus

aspire5550 said:


> HI guys, I just had a chat with BGVP's boss. A few things which I would like to share from our conversation :
> 
> 1) NiceHCK M6 is not the same as DMG. They are just a copy of DMG. Attached here is a official letter by BGVP:
> 
> ...



But... there is really *not* that big of a price difference at all between "the copy" and "the real deal".  You can get BGVP (god, that's a mouthful! why??? ) DMG for* $129.00* ($139.00 minus $10 coupon at checkout), Amazon with free Prime shipping (delivery by Friday for me, currently), whereas the "copy" NiceHCK M6 are currently showing at *$118.75 *on the AliExpress mobile app and $125 if just using the web site for AliExpress.

That's really not a big price difference.  But... now that I know they're not the same internally, I'll definitely go for the real deal DMG, so thanks for this PSA.


----------



## trellus

Dsnuts said:


> If you like how they sound now. Wait till you get your newer cables. I have yet to hear a cable that makes the M6 sound worse. They all make it sound better and I have tried 5 different cables on it.
> 
> As per the M6 being copies. They are copies made by the same folks that made the DMGs. I was told they are all made by the same OEM. Of course Jim told me this and supposedly this OEM also makes KZ products among numerous others.
> 
> Can't verify if the components are the same or different on the *M6 vs the DMGs but to my ears owning both. There is little difference between the two earphones.* Everything about the sound is identical if anything I actually prefer the M6 due to better clarity in the treble.



Ah, well that's good to know!  For me personally, I'd still go for the DMG's because they're only about $11 more right now, and I'd be able to order the DMG's on Amazon and get them by Friday.  No way I'd get the M6 that quick from AliExpress.


----------



## trellus

eggnogg said:


> whats inside
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]



I'm really curious about that funky looking DAP, but I'm sure there's another thread for that....


----------



## superuser1

Doh!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Redcarmoose said:


>



But......in China Imitation is the sincerest form of greed.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, agreed, I don't believe in this either - BUT some earphones may come with the completely wrong-impedance cable - such as the NiceHCK EP35.
> And dramatically different cable impedances [= output impedance] also alter the frequency responses - which can be measured and displayed in superimposed graphs.
> 
> Therefore, cable rolling statements should be substantiated with FR graphs. On the other hand, *impedance is independent of cable cost and looks* (e.g. braided). Therefore, a cheap cable may sound better than a very expensive cable - or there is no difference at all. Promoting expensive cables only is a first indication of a snake-oil refinery. In any case, adding a $80 cable to a $100 earphone is cost-prohibitive. It is like *dressing a horse in lingerie*. One should be better off with a $180 earphone.



Don't forget your $2,000 power cords...  
https://store.theevolutionofsound.com/products/jps-labs-kaptovator-ultra-high-performance-ac-cable


On subject - who has compared the various $150 - $200 earphones that have been mentioned in this thread lately?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> This is a case of vendors on the express chewing off more than they can chew. I bet realistically they probably had a handful of DM6s. 11.11 day comes and people are trying to get a better deal and they are overwhelmed with orders.
> 
> I am actually encouraged with the sudden popularity of the DM6. This will only mean better earphones to come from the company and you bet they will come out with even better offerings.



i wrote Penon audio and they found me one more transparent green DMG for immediate shipping!  its great to have some vendors who know their products, manufacturing chains and are truthful with customers. if the price is a little higher, its worth it to know they have your front and your back!!!  they have some red/ blue DM6 in stock if anyone wants one right away also!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

niron said:


> Yeah, that's what I've learned. Poor practice, I prefer getting the truth, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> The company announced on their Facebook page they are stopping new orders for 45 days to be able to deliver previous orders on time.


Penon Audio has a few DM6 in stock and ready for shipment, but limited color choices. (red/blue). i nabbed the last green one!


----------



## ScottPilgrim

jant71 said:


> Whether it will actually look like that seems not confirmed but if they are the new dynamic flagship above the Kanas they are very interesting and are one at the top of my list to watch and perhaps try out.



Same here but im pretty sure its the new Dynamic flagship. I trust in Moondrop's amazing tuning. While they do not feature any speciality, its nice to see someone other than Ety appreciate a crowd that enjoys Harman curve. Is this the beginning of a revolution? Maybe, since after all, KPE are selling like  hotcakes over at china.


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, agreed, I don't believe in this either - BUT some earphones may come with the completely wrong-impedance cable - such as the NiceHCK EP35.
> And dramatically different cable impedances [= output impedance] also alter the frequency responses - which can be measured and displayed in superimposed graphs.
> 
> Therefore, cable rolling statements should be substantiated with FR graphs. On the other hand, *impedance is independent of cable cost and looks* (e.g. braided). Therefore, a cheap cable may sound better than a very expensive cable - or there is no difference at all. Promoting expensive cables only is a first indication of a snake-oil refinery. In any case, adding a $80 cable to a $100 earphone is cost-prohibitive. It is like *dressing a horse in lingerie*. One should be better off with a $180 earphone.


3 different cables ... one silver (supposedly pure) and two SPC all from AliExp.. tried on the NCM NC5 and all the cables made the iems sound different than the other. Source was the same, balanced out of the zx300. Do you think if i measured the FR all of them would be distinctly different as the sound?


----------



## Animagus

Here are my quick first impressions and overview of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3.

I was looking for a new capable IEM to serve as my daily drivers as well as rugged monitors for live gigs. I was advised to go for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 in the sub $200 category of IEMs enthusiastically by Prime Audio, Audio123 and Penon.   

Just reading the description impressed me as it uses all Knowles Balanced Armature drivers with 3 crossovers, 7 tuning switches and 12 frequency division components on both sides(USA and Japan HQ components). It has a low frequency sound tube channel combination, high frequency independent catheter plus damping (info taken from Penon's listing).

The fit and finish is amongst the best I've seen in this price range. The seam isn't visible and there aren't any bubbles in the body. The nozzle is finished in matte so that the eartips don't slip away as it isn't a traditional lip design.

It has 3 dip switches which lets you alter the sound signature a bit and it works well. The difference isn't night and day but a very tasteful addition of bass or treble with different combinations of the switches. I'd suggest everyone try different combinations to see which one they like best.  

I must say that from the first listen, I was very comfortable with the sound signature.  In the default 020 mode, everything sounds well balanced and natural. I've taken them for spin across various genres and everything sounds exactly like how I expect it to. Quantity of bass is enough and is impactful when it needs to be. Mids are well balanced across all frequencies. Treble clarity is very good and there aren't any intrusive high frequency boosts which makes for an enjoyable and fatigue free listening experience.

Soundstage, imaging and separation are all good. In modern music's busy mixes with guitars, synths, bass, drums and percussion, you’ll be able to hear everything clearly and positioned in the image accurately. Soundstage is of the kind which makes you feel a ‘part of the band’ rather than an ‘audience member in the crowd’.  

I definitely recommend the TSMR-3 to people who would like a well built resin based IEM with a balanced tuning and an added advantage of tuning switches.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> 3 different cables ... one silver (supposedly pure) and two SPC all from AliExp.. tried on the NCM NC5 and all the cables made the iems sound different than the other. Source was the same, balanced out of the zx300. Do you think if i measured the FR all of them would be distinctly different as the sound?


Should be put to test. If the sound changes with cable, it is likely [but not 100% sure] that the frequency response has changed, too. I have such a case with the NiceHCK EP35 and will run some measurements.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 3, 2018)

perfecious said:


> Are you really measuring with a 16bit/48kHz limited *mp3*? lol
> 
> Try a lossless 192kHz (or even 96kHz) at least. No DAC will throw a signal above 20kHz, from a 48kHz container. It just doesn't work like that.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about I use MP3, but you can see in the image a 19kHz pure tone played with Z3 produces bad measure with fluke. If I put this same file with other DAP works fine, even more higher, as you can see with the second image.
I make these pure tones with Audacity and I have exported it to wav so as not to lose quality as could happen. Once I experimented with them I generated them again in MP3 320kbps to reduce size.
I know I can not generate files over 20kHz with MP3. I'm electronic, I know the theorem of Nyquist-Shannon 

But the next day that I bring home the Fluke oscilloscope I will try higher frequencies with higher resolution FLAC 96kHz.

On the other hand, amplifiers do have bandwidths higher than 40kHz. As you can see for example here:

https://www.fiio.com/q1mkii_parameters


On the other hand, today I got the 8-core TRN cable and I used it for the NiceHCK M6: @Dsnuts you are absolutely right, the stock cable must not be very good because for the first time after changing a cable I could clearly differentiate the increase in sound quality.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey I don't make this stuff up. Lol. Ya the stock cable is by far the most limiting factor on the M6 and not by a little either.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Hey I don't make this stuff up. Lol. Ya the stock cable is by far the most limiting factor on the M6 and not by a little either.


I'll test it. I had ordered another (copper) cable. My m6 is still stuck in the Canadian postal/coastal defence. Which $20 SPC cable did you recommend - can't find a link.

I am interested in the fake claim by BGVP. If they really incorporated Knowles drivers and XXXX used some fly-by-night ones, then the fly-by-night drivers must be pretty darn good. And since the price of the two iems is question is essentially identical, does it mean the fly-by-night drivers are expensive or that XXXX is creaming off big?


----------



## cqtek (Dec 3, 2018)

I am currently using this one because it is very cheap (TRN 8 cores):

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Mixed-Cable-For-TRN/1825606_32945443691.html

Maybe now I'll buy this one (16 cores):

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...4-4mm-Plug-MMCX-2Pin/1825606_32954926911.html

 or I'll wait for a better recommendation.


----------



## Otto Motor

cqtek said:


> I am currently using this one because it is very cheap (TRN 8 cores):
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Mixed-Cable-For-TRN/1825606_32945443691.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had never heard of 8 core or 16 core - is this another placebo?


----------



## cqtek (Dec 3, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. I had never heard of 8 core or 16 core - is this another placebo?



It's only the number of cables...  To increase the cross-section without increasing rigidity, more individual cables than not all in one are usually put together.


----------



## Dsnuts

16 cores aren't gonna make much of a difference. I would get a higher end 8 core over "more cores" I even have a 4 core silver cable that beats up on any other 8 core variety I own so it aint all about cores. More so the material.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyway if you guys want to look up cable recommendation I advise to look up the cheap cable thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## Nabillion_786

superuser1 said:


>


Looking forward to your impressions. A comparison to your king pro or t4 seems very interesting.


----------



## davidcotton

trellus said:


> I'm really curious about that funky looking DAP, but I'm sure there's another thread for that....


Try The Obscure Daps thread in the portable section if you were not being serious.


----------



## perfecious (Feb 9, 2019)

- post removed for convenience -


----------



## cqtek (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm sorry to disappoint you about the whole subject you're researching, although I read it interested, I don't think I'm trying too hard to go down that road.
As for using higher resolution files to make my measurements, I see it more feasible. And I think that going higher in Hz with Fluke is not a problem.
On the other hand it is very logical that an amplifier has a higher bandwidth, only depends on the chip used, and the amplification type D is very advanced in that sense. I think that many limitations related to the A/D conversion and vice versa are overcome due to the high frequencies used and the large SNR ratios that are handled. But my idea is that electronics has long since surpassed the auditory threshold of man, that's why I'm not interested in that subject. I prefer at the end that my ears decide for me. And in that sense I'm much more sensitive to changes in headphone profiles than to changes in better or worse sources. It's true that I always try to improve on players, but I find the change greater in the headphones I use. 

I'm not a lover of using mobiles as players, but of using the PC. In that sense since some months ago that I am using a software with which I have gained a lot in sound quality, it seems that avoids the use of windows drivers when playing, like ASIO, but definitely now everything sounds better with it.
It's called VoiceMeeter. The Banana model has a parametric equalizer that I love for its possibilities, as well as for its precision and smooth effect on the music.

https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/


----------



## Lurk650

Less sound science, more discovery....


----------



## perfecious (Feb 9, 2019)

- post removed for convenience -


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> 3 different cables ... one silver (supposedly pure) and two SPC all from AliExp.. tried on the NCM NC5 and all the cables made the iems sound different than the other. Source was the same, balanced out of the zx300. Do you think if i measured the FR all of them would be distinctly different as the sound?





Otto Motor said:


> Should be put to test. If the sound changes with cable, it is likely [but not 100% sure] that the frequency response has changed, too. I have such a case with the NiceHCK EP35 and will run some measurements.





Otto Motor said:


> I'll test it. I had ordered another (copper) cable. My m6 is still stuck in the Canadian postal/coastal defence. Which $20 SPC cable did you recommend - can't find a link.
> 
> I am interested in the fake claim by BGVP. If they really incorporated Knowles drivers and XXXX used some fly-by-night ones, then the fly-by-night drivers must be pretty darn good. And since the price of the two iems is question is essentially identical, does it mean the fly-by-night drivers are expensive or that XXXX is creaming off big?





cqtek said:


> I am currently using this one because it is very cheap (TRN 8 cores):
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Mixed-Cable-For-TRN/1825606_32945443691.html
> 
> ...





Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. I had never heard of 8 core or 16 core - is this another placebo?





cqtek said:


> It's only the number of cables...  To increase the cross-section without increasing rigidity, more individual cables than not all in one are usually put together.



got about 12% increased conductivity with a 16 cores compared to its 8 cores sibling, at near double the price. the cores in the 16 version are very thin, and the 8 cores is enough soft and flexible.

about tonal variations using different cables, they are minimal and unnoticeable. but together with some distortion (or similar), perceived sound can be cleaner, more resolution. this is yet to be demonstrated. i'm also going to make an extended comparative of frequency response but also other parameters soon, using low noise and distortion sources, ADC, and iems, and precission 60318-4 mic and coupler.. soon=few weeks.. 

this could be better discussed at https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> ...about tonal variations using different cables, they are minimal and unnoticeable...


But the hole in my wallet is not minimal and unnoticeable . And with these fancy braids I look like an aging gangsta' rappa'.

P.S. I moved my cables over to the cheap-cable thread...where I found discussion of a $93 specimen. That's cheap? Where is the bargain-bin thread?


----------



## eggnogg

BGVP vs M6 situation all over again here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> But the hole in my wallet is not minimal and unnoticeable . And with these fancy braids I look like an aging gangsta' rappa'.
> 
> P.S. I moved my cables over to the cheap-cable thread...where I found discussion of a $93 specimen. That's cheap? Where is the bargain-bin thread?



cables? where we're goin, we don't need.....cables


----------



## superuser1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. A comparison to your king pro or t4 seems very interesting.


Lol i really cant compare with the T4s... The bass on these are ridiculous and im not saying that in a euphemistic way. I even tried to tape one of the vents and going to leave it for sometime and see how that goes.
Again i repeat the bass is insane, and not in a good way for me.

EDIT: Trying different tips for a better seal/fit and reduction in bass. Though a better seal would logically mean more bass. Wide bore tips perhaps.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> HI guys, I just had a chat with BGVP's boss. A few things which I would like to share from our conversation :
> 
> 1) NiceHCK M6 is not the same as DMG. They are just a copy of DMG. Attached here is a official letter by BGVP:
> 
> ...



A few things need explanation:

1. Aspire5550 has no information on his/her profile page.
2. Aspire5550 cannot be contacted via PM.

As to the BVSP notice:
3. Why does an official statement refer to XXXX? What is the value of going against XXXX?
4. It is claimed that the "inner design of the XXXX is totally different from the dmg", that they don't sound the same but they look similar. Well, this could be any two earphones.

As to Aspire5550's statements:
5. It is claimed that BVSP's dmg contains Knowles drivers, a fact that cannot be proven or disclosed as per contract - but it is disclosed right here...which, if true, constitutes a breach of this contract.
6. As to the inner life of the XXXX: BVSP "boss" "believes" that XXXX uses cheap domestic drivers. Why doesn't he open one up - something that is unheard of in this business.
7. NiceHCK m6 is allegedly not the same as BVSP dmg. Fine, that's what is expected!
8. The Hi Res certificate of the dmg or any other earphone is marketing only.

*Caution is advised* when dealing with such mysterious claims by mysterious claimants.

I was told the m6 is an ODM product by a renowned manufacturer - true or not.

Solution: give @Dsnuts a sturdy nutcracker and a camera, he has both models .


----------



## Nabillion_786

superuser1 said:


> Lol i really cant compare with the T4s... The bass on these are ridiculous and im not saying that in a euphemistic way. I even tried to tape one of the vents and going to leave it for sometime and see how that goes.
> Again i repeat the bass is insane, and not in a good way for me.
> 
> EDIT: Trying different tips for a better seal/fit and reduction in bass. Though a better seal would logically mean more bass. Wide bore tips perhaps.


I was not expecting that haha. Maybe you could compare it to your king pros then? But what I am really interested in is how the vocals compare to the other 2?


----------



## silverfishla

superuser1 said:


> Lol i really cant compare with the T4s... The bass on these are ridiculous and im not saying that in a euphemistic way. I even tried to tape one of the vents and going to leave it for sometime and see how that goes.
> Again i repeat the bass is insane, and not in a good way for me.
> 
> EDIT: Trying different tips for a better seal/fit and reduction in bass. Though a better seal would logically mean more bass. Wide bore tips perhaps.


I think the bass comes down a tad and controls after a small amount of play (or you get used to it).  Still great bass that stays.  I love my Kylins.


----------



## gugman (Dec 4, 2018)

...


----------



## aspire5550 (Dec 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> A few things need explanation:
> 
> 1. Aspire5550 has no information on his/her profile page.
> 2. Aspire5550 cannot be contacted via PM.
> ...



Good that you bring this up, we need more people like this who question everything that is suspicious and not just accept everything other people say on the internet.
1, I am more of a lurker on this forum and I rarely post, I only post when I feel like it. Hence you can see that I joined since 2015 but do not have much comments.
2. I am not sure what happened about not being able to be reached through PMs, as I have never received any pm's from other people unless I have started the pm myself. My recent PMs were with @Dsnuts ,@Podster ,@darkwing ,@hakuzen ,@antdroid @B9Scrambler . (At least these people can testify that I have had some chat with them through PM)
3. I actually fully agree with you that I myself do find it weird that they use XXXX to refer to the M6. Throughout my conversation, i keep referring the "NICEHCK M6" while he just mention "clone".
4. no comment, they could very possibly have the same inner design/construction , no comment on this until someone is able to prove it.
5. you got this mistaken. I asked Gary if there's any prove he can give me regarding the BGVP drivers were made by knowles, He said the prove cannot be disclosed (which I assumed is the contract between knowles and BGVP), that Gary cannot disclose. (I actually mentioned this in another comment of mine, here



aspire5550 said:


> At this point of time, i am just trying to gather and share BGVP's side of the story . In no way I can 100% be sure that BGVP's gary or NICEHCK's jim is correct. We as the consumers just have to decide with our ears.
> 
> I just asked him and Gary said if this OEM really make BGVP, please ask them to show some prove or contract that they are infact making BGVP.
> 
> He also did say that there should be a difference because of the difference in the drivers used ( one is using knowles custom-made driver while one is using local chinese made driver), He highly recommend someone to do a teardown comparison.



and here



aspire5550 said:


> No, he didn't mention about knowles prevent BGVP from using their name. He just mentioned that BGVP didn't use knowles' name because they slapped on the bgvp branding on the drivers. What he cannot show, is the prove that these BGVP drivers are made by knowles, (I think he meant that he cannot show me the contract between BGVP and knowles.)


Let me give you the exact conversation( after I translate it to english)


> Me: Gary , is BGVP's driver made by knowles?
> G: yes, it is a custom order from knowles.
> Me: But there is no knowles logo on the BA driver?
> G: Yes, because we slapped on our BGVP logo instead. That's why we didn't mention about knowles in our promotion material.
> ...



6. No comment on this, I can't possibly take a knife to ask him to do the teardown.
7,8 no comment.

Again, NONE of the thing that I posted is written by me( i refer to the pictures and the documents). I am not a reviewer and I don't sell any products. I have 0 gain from this and I have 0 bias. I used my own personal time to contact BGVP and translate the conversation into a post and also uploaded the picture by transferring from my wechat/taobao app.

None of you have to listen to what I said, I am just a nobody who is interested in this topic regarding M6 and DMG.
@Otto Motor  and @Dsnuts have gotten one side of the story from the seller of M6 while I simply got the other side of the story from the boss of BGVP. You can try to contact the boss yourself by going to the taobao website and find this seller : *BGVP电声. *Have a chat with him yourself if you can type and read chinese.

While I appreciate constructive discussion on this, I will say that I do not enjoy the tone that @Otto Motor  used while you try to get more information. You can refer me as someone new /inexperienced to the forum but when you say mysterious claimant... Hmm, let's just say I don't appreciate that cause it sounds to me that you are saying i am a suspicious character giving false claims. Maybe i am just too sensitive as it has been a long day for me.

Lastly, I agree that someone should go ahead and crack these two earphones up to do a comparison.


----------



## Dsnuts

I appreciate @aspire5550 reaching out to BGVP to get some clarity about the DMG vs the M6. But to be honest how many so called "clones" are we seeing in the Chinese market anyway.  I mean is there an actual patent type law in China? If so what good does it do? If you can make a fake Apple store look not only identical to an actual Apple store with computers and phones that look exactly like Apple products. That pretty much says it all. 

I appreciate all the guys that contribute to digging out the truth and I know some of this stuff might be foreign to western sensitivities but there is a whole different set of rules when it comes to making earphones it seems in China. To me regardless of what driver is used and who the earphones are from.,I am all for improving things. 

So if the M6 is a copy of the DMG. It is a damn good one.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a message from Jim this morning. He is doing the head-fier code again for a nice $25 discount on the M6.

For headfiers only. 11.11 price on the M6. Very nice. Also to differentiate the products I will create a new M6 thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-m6-new-6-driver-hybrid.894720/

Owners of the M6 can post their impressions on what cable change does for the sound.


----------



## Podster

I myself appreciate anyone who tries to get to the truth about anything period and one should never be shunned for an earnest attempt no matter the outcome I also believe their is really no honor among copies, clones or a one off attempt/s by any given designer in China as long as the product sounds good I'm willing to pay for it. Just like the iPhone scenario 90% of all the products are made in China and it's a good chance the copies/clones come off the same production line at some point If the M6 sounds as good as the DMG I'm all for it and of course to me they both look very nice. Love my DMG and probably don't need the M6 however (Nice is making a killer offer at 100 bones) Pod does not have a nice green iem outside of my ZS6's In the meantime I'm having an "Extreme Plana-Mo" day here at the Ponderosa The word Discovery covers a lot of territory my fellow Head-Fier's


----------



## aspire5550

Dsnuts said:


> I appreciate @aspire5550 reaching out to BGVP to get some clarity about the DMG vs the M6. But to be honest how many so called "clones" are we seeing in the Chinese market anyway.  I mean is there an actual patent type law in China? If so what good does it do? If you can make a fake Apple store look not only identical to an actual Apple store with computers and phones that look exactly like Apple products. That pretty much says it all.
> 
> I appreciate all the guys that contribute to digging out the truth and I know some of this stuff might be foreign to western sensitivities but there is a whole different set of rules when it comes to making earphones it seems in China. To me regardless of what driver is used and who the earphones are from.,I am all for improving things.
> 
> So if the M6 is a copy of the DMG. It is a damn good one.


I think the patent law in china is quite loose or even non existent.

Anyway, to me, I don't really care if it is a clone or not a clone, if M6 can copy the DMG and sound similar or even better, at a cheaper price. Then that is a reason for us to get excited, It means technology is improving and china can do similar things for a cheaper price. Imagine a CA Andromeda but at half the price?

Either that, or BGVP has a larger profit margin?


----------



## Animagus

Dsnuts said:


> Wholy Smokes!.
> 
> So my spidey senses were more than correct. There is a reason why these earphones are getting unanimous 5 star ratings on NiceHCK..
> 
> ...



Which ones are these? I'm sorry I haven't been following the thread closely.


----------



## Dsnuts

haha that was the HK6. Which in discovery time has passed. Current phones are the NiceHCK M6. This being said I was listening to my HK6 on my newly acquire Pioneer XDP-30r and I have to say it sounds fantastic through the dap.  To catch you up the NiceHCK M6 is a clone of the BGVP DMGs. But also has some minor tweaks done to the sonics.


----------



## Broquen (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for a clear LZ-A4 improvement.
Something special. Not tunable (no problem with it, but not looking for now). If I need tunning because certain music needs a signature that I have not phones, the A4s. always make me happy. I've been reading about AKG N40s, ATH-CKR100is, HK6 and others (not sure if will have enough bufget, I think 400€ for sure, but IT04s too). I'm looking for easy engaing sound. That sensation when you put on an iem for the very first time and it makes you smile. I like music to have body, texture, maybe a bit warm, but very clear and spatious. I listen often to musical dense tracks and hate congestion the most. If I try to be really concrete, I'd say 3D, openess sensation, engaging bass and good timbre. Soundstage size, isolation, aesthetics... They're not important.
Oh! All my cables are mmcx, but not real mind changing.
I have near zero experience with IEMs at this rice range  If someone can help me, it will be much apreciated!

PS- If you honestly think that there's an IEM between 300€-400€ that offers clearly more than price says, please let me know too ^_^ thx!


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a clear LZ-A4 improvement.
> Something special. Not tunable (no problem with it, but not looking for now). If I need tunning because certain music needs a signature that I have not phones, the A4s. always make me happy. I've been reading about AKG N40s, ATH-CKR100is, HK6 and others (not sure if will have enough bufget, I think 400€ for sure, but IT04s too). I'm looking for easy engaing sound. That sensation when you put on an iem for the very first time and it makes you smile. I like music to have body, texture, maybe a bit warm, but very clear and spatious. I listen often to musical dense tracks and hate congestion the most. If I try to be really concrete, I'd say 3D, openess sensation, engaging bass and good timbre. Soundstage size, isolation, aesthetics... They're not important.
> Oh! All my cables are mmcx, but not real mind changing.
> I have near zero experience with IEMs at this rice range  If someone can help me, it will be much apreciated!
> ...


Its called the NC5v2 by NCM. Please look it up before making a decision.


----------



## Podster

superuser1 said:


> Its called the NC5v2 by NCM. Please look it up before making a decision.



Man, making the guy work

http://nguyencustoms.com/ncm-nc5-v2/


----------



## Broquen (Dec 4, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Its called the NC5v2 by NCM. Please look it up before making a decision.





Podster said:


> Man, making the guy work
> 
> http://nguyencustoms.com/ncm-nc5-v2/



Men, you maybe did my life much more easier xD I'm not sure if I can afford them, but at first they seem to be what I was looking for. A couple of questions if I can.
Regarding universals... Have you tried them, or only custom version? Is the fit "universal" enough?
Another point is, at this time I use Xiaomi RedMI Note 5 for audio (very competent with A4s), but I'm planning to get hands on G7 or equal soon *and that's why every euro to the phones, limits my smartphone options 
Thanks!


----------



## Podster

Broquen said:


> Men, you maybe did my life much more easier xD I'm not sure if I can afford them, but at first they seem to be what I was looking for. A couple of questions if I can.
> Regarding universals... Have you tried them, or only custom version? Is the fit "universal" enough?
> Another point is, at this time I use Xiaomi RedMI Note 5 for audio (very competent with A4s), but I'm planning to get hands on G7 or equal soon *and that's why every euro to the phones, limits my smartphone options
> Thanks!



Well I just provided a little HBO for you but @superuser1 nailed what you were looking for by your preference and he can probably answer your question, good luck with whatever you choose By the way, I concur the A4's are a great all around iem


----------



## durwood (Dec 4, 2018)

Another thing although relatively minor detail but some of the specs are slightly different, could be how they were measured/what frequency referenced.
M6
17ohm
106db

DMG
18ohm
110db

Another DMG listing-I don't think this is correct
28ohm
108db

Either way BGVP or M6 I really do like almost everything about this earphone, the fit, the cable (just wish there was a mic version for advancing tracks), the sound signature, the fit I think wins over so much that my other current favorites like the ETY HF3 and BQEYZ KC2 are hard to gravitate towards. The KC2 has a little more subbass extension it seems with less midbass and the treble presence is greater as well, but the M6 treble is smoother and overall due to the elevated bass it does sound warmer. I always fight to keep the KC2 in position my right ear always wants to let loose, the M6 just pops in and stays. Good job on the ergonomics.

I took a picture of the inside the best I could without destruction, it looks very similar if not identical to B9scramblers picture.


Spoiler


----------



## Broquen

Podster said:


> Well I just provided a little HBO for you but @superuser1 nailed what you were looking for by your preference and he can probably answer your question, good luck with whatever you choose By the way, I concur the A4's are a great all around iem



Great! Must confess that after a lot of months using them, I'm a firm convinced of black+green equalized. It is, months ago, my well known standard and don't think will change again but in special cases or taste changes. The green's mids can sustain well-present lows and highs (indeed, it is a trait of the A4s), and I find them very nicely feeded with some bass reminiscences if eq properly, making all spectrum sound full and bringing some notable texturization. The danger is eq. cause is easy to colorize too much but, with some time, I liked it the most and really find very satisfying to listen to near everything


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Good that you bring this up, we need more people like this who question everything that is suspicious and not just accept everything other people say on the internet.
> 1, I am more of a lurker on this forum and I rarely post, I only post when I feel like it. Hence you can see that I joined since 2015 but do not have much comments.
> 2. I am not sure what happened about not being able to be reached through PMs, as I have never received any pm's from other people unless I have started the pm myself. My recent PMs were with @Dsnuts ,@Podster ,@darkwing ,@hakuzen ,@antdroid @B9Scrambler . (At least these people can testify that I have had some chat with them through PM)
> 3. I actually fully agree with you that I myself do find it weird that they use XXXX to refer to the M6. Throughout my conversation, i keep referring the "NICEHCK M6" while he just mention "clone".
> ...


I gave you a "like" on your reply, too - your clarification is highly appreciated. I wanted to discuss this in private but the system told me that your settings didn't allow this - this and the lack of any personal profile, and your appearance out of the blue made you suspicious of trolling, particularly in this touchy context - which should be understandable. On top of that, the whole story [which contains lots of serious accusations by BVSP waiting to be substantiated] in all its aspects didn't add up and fact checking is essential before anybody is jumping to any conclusions or judgement...the number of likes underneath that original BVSP letter indicated otherwise.

I am sorry if my tone in some paragraphs came across as unjust to you but the circumstances pointed to trolling. Now we know better. Please don't be discouraged and don't be afraid of becoming more active here.

As to the other side of the story: I don't know anything other than what I said before - which is not very much. And I don't know whether it is true either. All I am interested in is the truth in this post-truth era.


----------



## Lurk650

What I'm getting out of it honestly, BGVP paid more money for Knowles drivers and now an offbrand Chinese company is using the same OEM supplier, slightly changing the aesthetics and using cheaper drivers but its still get a comparable sound and undercutting them. They are trying to save their sales by saying that their product is the REAL DEAL and don't go with "imitations". Understandable but I think they are doing a little bit too much to "prove" they have a better product.


----------



## Otto Motor

Lurk650 said:


> What I'm getting out of it honestly, BGVP paid more money for Knowles drivers and now an offbrand Chinese company is using the same OEM supplier, slightly changing the aesthetics and using cheaper drivers but its still get a comparable sound and undercutting them. They are trying to save their sales by saying that their product is the REAL DEAL and don't go with "imitations". Understandable but I think they are doing a little bit too much to "prove" they have a better product.


Fact checking:...provided all driver claims are true!


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Fact checking:...provided all driver claims are true!



It's simple, buy both, open them up and you'll know the truth. Cost is about 200 which is cheap considering truth is priceless...


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> It's simple, buy both, open them up and you'll know the truth. Cost is about 200 which is cheap considering truth is priceless...


But you read that the Knowles drivers cannot be recognized as such...so we will never knowles .


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> I think the patent law in china is quite loose or even non existent.
> 
> Anyway, to me, I don't really care if it is a clone or not a clone, if M6 can copy the DMG and sound similar or even better, at a cheaper price. Then that is a reason for us to get excited, It means technology is improving and china can do similar things for a cheaper price. Imagine a CA Andromeda but at half the price?
> 
> Either that, or BGVP has a larger profit margin?


The questions are: does the dmg really contain Knowles drivers, and if yes, does the m6 hold up to it sound wise.

BVSP claims they don't sound the same [but look similar] and @Dsnuts thinks the m6 sounds better. Does that mean the m6 contains domestic Chinese drivers that are superior over the Knowles? These domestic  drivers would certainly be cheaper to produce/buy which means there should be more profit in the m6.

Update: I imply that dsnuts gave his honest opinion.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The questions are: does the dmg really contain Knowles drivers, and if yes, does the m6 hold up to it sound wise.
> 
> BVSP claims they don't sound the same [but look similar] and @Dsnuts thinks the m6 sounds better. Does that mean the m6 contains domestic Chinese drivers that are superior over the Knowles? These domestic  drivers would certainly be cheaper to produce/buy which means there should be more profit in the m6.



You have no idea what dsnuts thinks, just as with BGVP you only know what he claims. Dsnuts pushes NiceHCK products a lot as of late and I would think to the point some might find it suspicious. Let's not forget those miracle NiceHCK multiBAs that failed to live up to the hype and needed 100, then 200 and finally 400 hours of burnin to sound good...

By saying this I don't mean to attack dsnuts but just to point out that if you want to discuss that issue theoretically you've got to be fully impartial and include all known parameters, I am glad I bought the D4 and EP10 which are both NiceHCK products or exclusive and wouldn't have if dsnuts hadn't hyped them.

At the end of the day, whoever wanna know which is best needs to buy both and then it's just going to be another opinion for the rest of us. Frankly I am not sure where this is going and if there is a point talking about it further.


----------



## thejoker13

Broquen said:


> Men, you maybe did my life much more easier xD I'm not sure if I can afford them, but at first they seem to be what I was looking for. A couple of questions if I can.
> Regarding universals... Have you tried them, or only custom version? Is the fit "universal" enough?
> Another point is, at this time I use Xiaomi RedMI Note 5 for audio (very competent with A4s), but I'm planning to get hands on G7 or equal soon *and that's why every euro to the phones, limits my smartphone options
> Thanks!


I have another option you could consider as well. I highly recommend the Toneking T88k for a subbass focused sound, with a universal but custom feeling fit. They can be found around 379.00-399.00 as well. Here's an image of my pair.

 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cCGy6S0C


----------



## stryed (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## stryed

chickenmoon said:


> You have no idea what dsnuts thinks, just as with BGVP you only know what he claims. Dsnuts pushes NiceHCK products a lot as of late and I would think to the point some might find it suspicious. Let's not forget those miracle NiceHCK multiBAs that failed to live up to the hype and needed 100, then 200 and finally 400 hours of burnin to sound good...
> 
> By saying this I don't mean to attack dsnuts but just to point out that if you want to discuss that issue theoretically you've got to be fully impartial and include all known parameters, I am glad I bought the D4 and EP10 which are both NiceHCK products or exclusive and wouldn't have if dsnuts hadn't hyped them.
> 
> At the end of the day, whoever wanna know which is best needs to buy both and then it's just going to be another opinion for the rest of us. Frankly I am not sure where this is going and if there is a point talking about it further.



Suspicious! Off with his head!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

Sharpen the pitchforks and light the torches


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

Just to get back to science: here my very raw and unsmoothened graph of the Hill Audio S8 (one of my first measurements - a more refined version will be in my review). Exquisite midrange, super treble, but a mid-bass hump like the hunchback of Notre Dame.



Spoiler: mid bass hunchback









Remove the hump and you have a killer earphone. Or find a killer who likes humps...


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Men, you maybe did my life much more easier xD I'm not sure if I can afford them, but at first they seem to be what I was looking for. A couple of questions if I can.
> Regarding universals... Have you tried them, or only custom version? Is the fit "universal" enough?
> Another point is, at this time I use Xiaomi RedMI Note 5 for audio (very competent with A4s), but I'm planning to get hands on G7 or equal soon *and that's why every euro to the phones, limits my smartphone options
> Thanks!


I have the universal and it is great when it comes to the fit (i usually have fit issues)
I would strongly advice you to put in that extra cash and just get this and enjoy your music. There is a NCM thread too


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> I have the universal and it is great when it comes to the fit (i usually have fit issues)
> I would strongly advice you to put in that extra cash and just get this and enjoy your music. There is a NCM thread too



Thank you very much. I'm reading like there's no tomorrow (discovered this thread yesterday) and I'm now very interested in comparing HK6, T88K and C5v2. Are they playing the same league?


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Thank you very much. I'm reading like there's no tomorrow (discovered this thread yesterday) and I'm now very interested in comparing HK6, T88K and C5v2. Are they playing the same league?


i wish i could compare. However both the HK6 and T88K are all BA offerings. The NC5v2 is a hybrid. So definitely different league.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would wait till a few other guys get the M6. Lets hear what the other guys have to say about them.  I so happen to own both the BGVP DMGs and have a review sample of the M6. What I hear is what I hear and this is from A/Bing them side by side. I have no stake in NiceHCK or BGVP in any way or form.  And while both earphones have a very similar tuning. The M6 for some reason scales better with cables and definitely shows a more tighter tuning to my ears. Just because a manufacturer uses a supposed Knowles driver don't mean anything to me. It is all about how they tuned whatever driver they are using. So what if M6 uses Bellsing BAs or don't use a graphene. 

If you guys could read what I have to say about  some of the NiceHCK stuff I get to listen to back at Jim. Lol. In any case. NiceHCK is legitimately wanting to improve with their offerings with every new release.  I can't say that about every manufacturer out there. Plus how many aliexpress vendors are willing to give discounts to headfiers even without headfiers asking for it? They aren't asking any of you guys to give their products a favorable impression just because they are giving a $25 discount on the earphones. Na it is because I am certain Jim realizes if you guys like them. You will recommend your family and friends to buy them. And if you don't like them at least you got a cheaper deal to find out about them. I couldn't care less if any of you guys buy the M6 or the DMGs or the DM6. What earphones that you want to spend money on is all you. I am just reporting what I hear as the minor differences between the two earphones. 

 I have been flat out honest with the guy. If you guys think Jim enjoyed reading my review of their Opera Factory OM1s. He didn't loose sleep over the review but I think he realizes those are not catered for headfiers especially after reading my not so flattering review on them.  I will and have told him some bitter truths about some of his products he sells. But I will also praise a phone for being a great bang for buck be it the HK6 or the new M6. I think the M6 will speak for itself. 

Wait till more and more guys discover them and more reviews come out on them. I will be the first to tell you guys. It is not just a poormans copy but an actual improvement. Sure it is a minor tweak in the treble but it actually does make them different.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 4, 2018)

OM1 is not a NiceHCK product or exclusive, it's from Opera Factory, a Whizzer sub-brand, and many Ali shops sell it, just sayin...


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 4, 2018)

It is a product they sell on NiceHCK site. Wanted me to review them. He wasn't happy about my review but hey what can you do. I ended up sending his DT300 pros back to him as well. No way was I gonna give any type of favorable review on those things.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 4, 2018)

Here 3 single DD earphones with "audiophile*" tuning [no excessive bass hump]: _*NiceHCK EP35*_*, Blitzwolf ES1 (modded), *and _*HifiWalker A1*_* (modded).*



Spoiler: Rudimentary FR Graphs of neutral-is iems






 

 





Guess which of the three will appeal most to "audiophiles"?

*I am by no means an "audiophile" but these signatures appeal to my gusto.

_These graphs are entirely rudimentary and unprocessed - but nevertheless informative. I will gradually add refined versions of these to my existing reviews._


----------



## Dsnuts

what you do for the mods Otto?


----------



## Otto Motor

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-walker-a1.23236/reviews#review-20704

The Blitzwolf mod you find on another forum - my neighbour did that one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of NiceHCK products. I have turned the M6 thread into the NiceHCK thread. They have so many products on the threads. Otto suggested we turn that into a NiceHCK dedicated thread and I agree. So it is the new NiceHCK thread. We can of course discuss on this thread as well but I figure NiceHCK deserves their own dedicated thread. Please post about your NiceHCK products on this thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-thread-discussions-for-nicehck-products.894720/


----------



## HAMS

Otto Motor said:


> Here 3 single DD earphones with "audiophile*" tuning [no excessive bass hump]: _*NiceHCK EP35*_*, Blitzwolf ES1 (modded), *and _*HifiWalker A1*_* (modded).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What about tin audio T2? Can you measure it also.


----------



## aspire5550

Otto Motor said:


> I gave you a "like" on your reply, too - your clarification is highly appreciated. I wanted to discuss this in private but the system told me that your settings didn't allow this - this and the lack of any personal profile, and your appearance out of the blue made you suspicious of trolling, particularly in this touchy context - which should be understandable. On top of that, the whole story [which contains lots of serious accusations by BVSP waiting to be substantiated] in all its aspects didn't add up and fact checking is essential before anybody is jumping to any conclusions or judgement...the number of likes underneath that original BVSP letter indicated otherwise.
> 
> I am sorry if my tone in some paragraphs came across as unjust to you but the circumstances pointed to trolling. Now we know better. Please don't be discouraged and don't be afraid of becoming more active here.
> 
> As to the other side of the story: I don't know anything other than what I said before - which is not very much. And I don't know whether it is true either. All I am interested in is the truth in this post-truth era.


Cheers my friend. Firstly , I understand where you are coming from and I know someone new like me would be suspicious. I spent some time digging through the settings of my account in this forum and I see that I have some settings unchecked which probably explains why you are unable to send me a PM. I have now changed the setting and you should be able to pm me (let me know if you still can't, i will pm you instead so we can have a chat). 

Secondly, I would say we are all mature grown ups and this is not an argument of any sort and we are just having a mature discussion on the conflicting statement given by the 2 manufacturers/sellers. To each of us here, it doesn't matter that much whether M6 is made by the same factory or DMG has drivers made by Knowles. What matters is the price that we pay and the sound that we get. 

But to me personally, this topic actually got me curious and I can say that I have the same thoughts as you, we are just interested in the truth. I really wished we could some how find out whether the dmg and m6 are same internally or not, but again, there is no way to find out if the drivers in both are the same , as BGVP doesn't slap on the knowles drivers. So there isn't a concrete way to find out the differences between the two. I just rest my case on this , unless someone who have both, opened it and saw the BGVP logo on the M6. XD

Few last points : @Otto Motor bro, it is BGVP and not BVSP


----------



## geagle (Dec 5, 2018)

Broquen said:


> Thank you very much. I'm reading like there's no tomorrow (discovered this thread yesterday) and I'm now very interested in comparing HK6, T88K and C5v2. Are they playing the same league?



I have the HK6 and the T88K... between those, I personally prefer the HK6. I did not like the T88k, me, while @thejoker13 liked them very much - from reading our impressions (which you can find by searching this thread, plus reading joker's review of the T88k) one would think we are speaking about different things  . Which, however, would seem to imply either 1) there may be some variations in tuning/manufacturing of the T88k, or 2) they're made in such a way that they may react differently with the different way different people's ears are built. Another possibility is 3) they may interact very differently with different gear (like the Andros react very differently with different output impedance on source, say). I really don't think it's this last, though, as, if you have a look at my gear, I would not call my DAP choices as "lacking"  , at least in quantity, and the T88k plays pretty much the same with all of them (=I did not really like how they sounded). (it COULD also be 4) there's something else going on that I have not managed to think about )

Root of the difference in perception on the T88k between me and thejoker13, seems to me, is in sub-bass and midbass - he says they have great subbass, while I hear a lot of mid bass, that, for me, ends up coloring mids, and especially voices (I like sub bass - one of the ways I can listen to the T88k is by using EQ, and raising subbass and decreasing midbass).

OTOH, I don't have the C5v2, but, from reading the impressions etc, they appear to be very interesting. In your place, if your budget would allow it, those are the ones I'd probably go for, out of the HK6, T88k, and C5v2 (I liked the HK6, MORE than the T88k, but they are not my favorite IEMs, tbh - then again, I do have quite a few objectively better IEMs vying for head time ).

edited to add: tbh @chortya has the T88k too, and from his comments he was very happy with them, probably hearing them like @thejoker13 does . Which, again, would seem to imply either 1) or 2) of the possibilties I mentioned above . Which, however, if you happen to fall in the wrong category (the one that gets something you don't like), might be a problem.


----------



## superuser1

geagle said:


> I have the HK6 and the T88K... between those, I personally prefer the HK6. I did not like the T88k, me, while @thejoker13 liked them very much - from reading our impressions (which you can find by searching this thread, plus reading joker's review of the T88k) one would think we are speaking about different things  . Which, however, would seem to imply either 1) there may be some variations in tuning/manufacturing of the T88k, or 2) they're made in such a way that they may react differently with the different way different people's ears are built. Another possibility is 3) they may interact very differently with different gear (like the Andros react very differently with different output impedance on source, say). I really don't think it's this last, though, as, if you have a look at my gear, I would not call my DAP choices as "lacking"  , at least in quantity, and the T88k plays pretty much the same with all of them (=I did not really like how they sounded). (it COULD also be 4) there's something else going on that I have not managed to think about )
> 
> Root of the difference in perception on the T88k between me and thejoker13, seems to me, is in sub-bass and midbass - he says they have great subbass, while I hear a lot of mid bass, that, for me, ends up coloring mids, and especially voices (I like sub bass - one of the ways I can listen to the T88k is by using EQ, and raising subbass and decreasing midbass).
> 
> OTOH, I don't have the C5v2, but, from reading the impressions etc, they appear to be very interesting. In your place, if your budget would allow it, those are the ones I'd probably go for, out of the HK6, T88k, and C5v2 (I liked the HK6, MORE than the T88k, but they are not my favorite IEMs, tbh - then again, I do have quite a few objectively better IEMs vying for head time ).


If i had known about the NC5v2 earlier i would have saved a lot of money is all i am going to say!


----------



## Broquen (Dec 5, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> If i had known about the NC5v2 earlier i would have saved a lot of money is all i am going to say!



Bad thing... Now I feel like looking for a nice tattoo design, trying to choose a cool design, cause I think I'm gonna to order them today if budget is ok ^_^
Wanna read a bit more, but it seems like the best choice for me. Thank you again for the information and I'll let you know the news as soon as they are!


----------



## geagle

superuser1 said:


> If i had known about the NC5v2 earlier i would have saved a lot of money is all i am going to say!


I AM casting on eye on the Nguyen IEMs


----------



## Jackpot77

NCM are a great firm. Had the Bella (their hybrid flagship) on demo tour and it is a seriously impressive piece of gear. Never head the 5, but I know a few people on here rate them, and I've had them compared to a "mini-Bella". So many good IEMs to choose from these days...


----------



## superuser1

Jackpot77 said:


> NCM are a great firm. Had the Bella (their hybrid flagship) on demo tour and it is a seriously impressive piece of gear. Never head the 5, but I know a few people on here rate them, and I've had them compared to a "mini-Bella". So many good IEMs to choose from these days...


Absolutely they seem to be the mini bella from what i hear and read.


----------



## Broquen

geagle said:


> I have the HK6 and the T88K... between those, I personally prefer the HK6. I did not like the T88k, me, while @thejoker13 liked them very much - from reading our impressions (which you can find by searching this thread, plus reading joker's review of the T88k) one would think we are speaking about different things  . Which, however, would seem to imply either 1) there may be some variations in tuning/manufacturing of the T88k, or 2) they're made in such a way that they may react differently with the different way different people's ears are built. Another possibility is 3) they may interact very differently with different gear (like the Andros react very differently with different output impedance on source, say). I really don't think it's this last, though, as, if you have a look at my gear, I would not call my DAP choices as "lacking"  , at least in quantity, and the T88k plays pretty much the same with all of them (=I did not really like how they sounded). (it COULD also be 4) there's something else going on that I have not managed to think about )
> 
> Root of the difference in perception on the T88k between me and thejoker13, seems to me, is in sub-bass and midbass - he says they have great subbass, while I hear a lot of mid bass, that, for me, ends up coloring mids, and especially voices (I like sub bass - one of the ways I can listen to the T88k is by using EQ, and raising subbass and decreasing midbass).
> 
> ...



Hello. thank you for the information too!  

I always can understand minimal changes due to handwork during the assembly process (in fact, I think that it is a good an special thing as long as the SQ does not deteriorate), but for sure it is not acceptable that different people listening to same phones, hear very different things (leaving apart big differences regarding source, of course).
I just already asked few questions by chat to NCM, one of them regarding shell's shape. I don't know if there're more than one and, if there're different models and/or shapes, how they affect to the final sound.
Don't know 100% for sure yet, I'll confirm, but it seems C5v2 will be, finally, the chosen ones


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Hello. thank you for the information too!
> 
> I always can understand minimal changes due to handwork during the assembly process (in fact, I think that it is a good an special thing as long as the SQ does not deteriorate), but for sure it is not acceptable that different people listening to same phones, hear very different things (leaving apart big differences regarding source, of course).
> I just already asked few questions by chat to NCM, one of them regarding shell's shape. I don't know if there're more than one and, if there're different models and/or shapes, how they affect to the final sound.
> Don't know 100% for sure yet, I'll confirm, but it seems C5v2 will be, finally, the chosen ones


after you get it you can thank me profusely


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> after you get it you can thank me profusely



I hope I will be very happy to do it soon


----------



## HungryPanda

TK88 up on massdrop now


----------



## Broquen

HungryPanda said:


> TK88 up on massdrop now



Just was writing it xD


----------



## Carlsan

As I posted on another thread, Toneking T88k are really good, and sound great after an initial burn-in and with wide bore tips.
Cable upgrade may be in order as well, I originally bought mine with a balanced cable so I haven't taken the time but I suspect that may be the case.


----------



## Alino

Nabillion_786 said:


> Great review btw! Also hbb said the hq8 sound very similar to the t88 with a bit of mid scoop. So that could also be an option for a much cheaper price. It's getting a massive sale on Ali! But I think I'll just get the duo of ostry kc07 and dm6 instead because I've never heard of **** haha and there ain't any reviews of them either.



I own Toneking T66s and **** HQ8. I am still on something like 60 hours listen with the former, only 15 with the latter. I like the **** pretty much, and I am very happy to have had it home in the AE soldes for 173 euros (cable- less) only.
Actually, the Toneking marvels me way more. For its 'naturally' fat and enphatized bass and overlall mids and highs dynamics, while Yinioo HQ8, not really lacking any department, does not shows already such refinements and luxurious sound.
But the single feature that actually stands out for my ears is the soundstage: **** at 15h burning sounds more flat and congested while with the Toneking T66s the spatiality and separation between the instruments reminds me of my Rose Mojito, the best earphone  I own, according to my tastes (I am an acoustic jazz nut).


----------



## Alino (Dec 5, 2018)

(image)


----------



## ranchowner

Alino said:


> I own Toneking T66s and **** HQ8. I am still on something like 60 hours listen with the former, only 15 with the latter. I like the **** pretty much, and I am very happy to have had it home in the AE soldes for 173 euros (cable- less) only.
> Actually, the Toneking marvels me way more. For its 'naturally' fat and enphatized bass and overlall mids and highs dynamics, while Yinioo HQ8, not really lacking any department, does not shows already such refinements and luxurious sound.
> But the single feature that actually stands out for my ears is the soundstage: **** at 15h burning sounds more flat and congested while with the Toneking T66s the spatiality and separation between the instruments reminds me of my Rose Mojito, the best earphone  I own, according to my tastes (I am an acoustic jazz nut).



T66s sounds a lot like T88k by the looks of it.
Got my T88k's in mail yesterday, and I'm hooked 

T88k got a good hint of warmth to it, but I wouldn't call it a bassy headphone by any means.
Everything sounds so natural, vocals are beautiful, imaging and seperation is very very good.


----------



## davidcotton

Alino said:


> I own Toneking T66s and **** HQ8. I am still on something like 60 hours listen with the former, only 15 with the latter. I like the **** pretty much, and I am very happy to have had it home in the AE soldes for 173 euros (cable- less) only.
> Actually, the Toneking marvels me way more. For its 'naturally' fat and enphatized bass and overlall mids and highs dynamics, while Yinioo HQ8, not really lacking any department, does not shows already such refinements and luxurious sound.
> But the single feature that actually stands out for my ears is the soundstage: **** at 15h burning sounds more flat and congested while with the Toneking T66s the spatiality and separation between the instruments reminds me of my Rose Mojito, the best earphone  I own, according to my tastes (I am an acoustic jazz nut).



Psst ****=banned.  See user Slater's sig as to why.


----------



## Alino

ranchowner said:


> T66s sounds a lot like T88k by the looks of it.
> Got my T88k's in mail yesterday, and I'm hooked
> 
> T88k got a good hint of warmth to it, but I wouldn't call it a bassy headphone by any means.
> Everything sounds so natural, vocals are beautiful, imaging and seperation is very very good.




Same words I'd use to speak about T66s. I will have 88 too. I love this sound signature so much. My perfect IEM.


----------



## Alino

davidcotton said:


> Psst ****=banned.  See user Slater's sig as to why.


----------



## Alino

ranchowner said:


> T66s sounds a lot like T88k by the looks of it.
> Got my T88k's in mail yesterday, and I'm hooked
> 
> T88k got a good hint of warmth to it, but I wouldn't call it a bassy headphone by any means.
> Everything sounds so natural, vocals are beautiful, imaging and seperation is very very good.


----------



## Alino

ranchowner said:


> T66s sounds a lot like T88k by the looks of it.
> Got my T88k's in mail yesterday, and I'm hooked
> 
> T88k got a good hint of warmth to it, but I wouldn't call it a bassy headphone by any means.
> Everything sounds so natural, vocals are beautiful, imaging and seperation is very very good.




Wait a little burning.... The (pretty natural sounding) bass of this IEM is going to floor you big time


----------



## Alino

davidcotton said:


> Psst ****=banned.  See user Slater's sig as to why.



Thank you, I made some readings since I did not know anything of all this. 

If they did all these bad uncorrect practices, banning from Head-fi seems just fine and deserved. 
I will never name Y#n#oo nor (W#e#sy) products again here.


----------



## HungryPanda

@Alino I see you are here just to cause trouble with the repeated posts naming or alluding to the banned stuff.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> I ended up sending his DT300 pros back to him as well. No way was I gonna give any type of favorable review on those things.



I love mine.  My husband gave it to me when he got the DT500.  Maybe there was something wrong with yours, or I am just deaf.


----------



## Dsnuts

I might have gotten a bad pair. It was all mids with limited treble and too much mid bass. I couldnt get that thing to sound decent with anything I tried with it. I sent them back to him. I might revisit them sometime but onward and upward. There are way too many great sounding iems to loose sleep over. 

They sounded good for slower melodic stuff but anything with speed in it and it became a mess of a sound. I am ok with warmer signatures but those took warmth a bit too warm.


----------



## Otto Motor

aspire5550 said:


> Few last points : @Otto Motor bro, it is BGVP and not BVSP


BGEYZ? Getting old...


----------



## mbwilson111

BQEYZ is a brand

BGVP is another


----------



## superuser1

mbwilson111 said:


> I love mine.  My husband gave it to me when he got the DT500.  Maybe there was something wrong with yours, or I am just deaf.


Your husband is a swell guy 
...did you get a chance to compare the DT300 and DT500?


----------



## Alino

HungryPanda said:


> @Alino I see you are here just to cause trouble with the repeated posts naming or alluding to the banned stuff.





No I am not mr. Panda. 

Sorry to have given you matter for such a dry  mistaken inference. I do not want that nor did know that firm was not allowed here (if this is your issue). I am just speaking for myself, from my bona fide ignorance and low - amateurish technical competence compared to yours, without any commercial or 'trolling' bias. 
I am sure you could check and know it better. Whether you try to, before to argue such unpolite accusations. 
Said this I apologize again to anyone wrongly involveb by my un-wise words. I repeat I did not intended no arguing nor harm anybody. Or excite wounded nerves for questions I did not know, here. I will not name that builder anymore. 
Have no reclaim or revenge or hidden interests (and to what matter, anyways).


----------



## april435

Just another example of how insanely ridiculous this entire “banned seller” thing is for newcomers.


----------



## superuser1

Ridiculous or not those are the rules!


----------



## Apputty

Dsnuts said:


> I might have gotten a bad pair. It was all mids with limited treble and too much mid bass. I couldnt get that thing to sound decent with anything I tried with it. I sent them back to him. I might revisit them sometime but onward and upward. There are way too many great sounding iems to loose sleep over.
> 
> They sounded good for slower melodic stuff but anything with speed in it and it became a mess of a sound. I am ok with warmer signatures but those took warmth a bit too warm.


Which one are you talking about?
Banned seller iem with 12 ba.
Or toneking one?


----------



## Dsnuts

Na it is the DT300 pros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am just gonna say the new deal for headfiers on the M6 is a better deal  for the same price.


----------



## thebigredpolos (Dec 6, 2018)

Kind of looks like a rebranded KZ ZS10.  Both have 10mm dynamics, and 50060x2 and 30095x2.  But from out of the renders, 1 of 50060 and 30095 are in the nozzle, the other 2 are in the body of the shell (how knows if that's true or not, renders aren't always 100%)

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rphone-HIFI-DJ-Monito/119089_32962019932.html


----------



## mbwilson111

superuser1 said:


> Your husband is a swell guy
> ...did you get a chance to compare the DT300 and DT500?



LOL... yes, I sometimes get his hand-me-downs.  There are things that he refuses to give me!

No I did not listen to his DT500 but he of course has listened to both because the DT300 first belonged to him.  We cannot easily listen to each others iems because we usually use vastly different tips.



Apputty said:


> Which one are you talking about?
> Banned seller iem with 12 ba.
> Or toneking one?



That was a response to my post about liking  the NiceHCK DT300 Pro - 3BA


----------



## Dsnuts

Funny I read Panda saying he flowed his DT300 pro to his wife. Hmm I wonder who that is.


----------



## trellus

thebigredpolos said:


> Kind of looks like a rebranded KZ ZS10.  Both have 10mm dynamics, and 50060x2 and 30095x2.  But from out of the renders, 1 of 50060 and 30095 are in the nozzle, the other 2 are in the body of the shell (how knows if that's true or not, renders aren't always 100%)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rphone-HIFI-DJ-Monito/119089_32962019932.html


It's certainly much better _looking_ than the ZS10, which I refused to even consider due to its extraordinary hideousness.  That ZS10 is _ugly_!


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Funny I read Panda saying he flowed his DT300 pro to his wife. Hmm I wonder who that is.



He probably regrets it.


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> It's certainly much better _looking_ than the ZS10, which I refused to even consider due to its extraordinary hideousness.  That ZS10 is _ugly_!



Actually the red one looks good because the board is red underneath so it is very subtle.  The other colors are ugly for sure. I have the red one.


----------



## HungryPanda

Je ne regrette rien


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> Je ne regrette rien



What's the general difference between the DT300 you gave away and the DT500 you have?  I imagine you find the DT500 "better" in some sense since you gave up the DT300?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> What's the general difference between the DT300 you gave away and the DT500 you have?  I imagine you find the DT500 "better" in some sense since you gave up the DT300?



You don't think he would ever give me the "better" one, do you?


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually the red one looks good because the board is red underneath so it is very subtle.  The other colors are ugly for sure. I have the red one.



Ah, well, maybe it's that even in the _same listing_, I see two very different pics for what I _think_ is the same colorway ZS10.  Am I wrong and these are two different colorways??

From this listing:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...-Headset-DJ-Monitor-Earphone/32859314745.html

I see...

Puke-inducing ugly red with goofy gold lettering:

 

Not making my heart sing hallelujah, but acceptable, although toyish and very cheap looking:


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> You don't think he would ever give me the "better" one, do you?



Haha, I suppose I expect he would just assume you'd buy the ones you really want, eh?


----------



## Dsnuts

Panda I am disappointed in you. Don't you know that saying. Happy wife happy life?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 6, 2018)

trellus said:


> Ah, well, maybe it's that even in the _same listing_, I see two very different pics for what I _think_ is the same colorway ZS10.  Am I wrong and these are two different colorways??
> 
> From this listing:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...-Headset-DJ-Monitor-Earphone/32859314745.htmlLike
> 
> ...



That first photo is the black one.  The second is the red but is much prettier in real life.  It is not an essential purchase if you do not already have it.... I am very happy with my ZSN.




trellus said:


> Haha, I suppose I expect he would just assume you'd buy the ones you really want, eh?



Actually, he does all the ordering from Ali... don't want them to have both our card  info.  I order smaller things from Amazon and Ebay but discuss most purchases first.  Not sure why men don't like to do the same.

I have never asked for nor ordered any iem that cost more than $100 and most of mine are much less than that.  I do have some headphones that cost around £400  but I feet very guilty about that... not a fan of conspicuous consumption.  It is not necessary to spend hugh amounts of money for good sound.  I just want to enjoy my music... not obsess about the gear.




Dsnuts said:


> Panda I am disappointed in you. Don't you know that saying. Happy wife happy life?



Haha... so, you agree that he should give me the item that arrived today...that I knew nothing about... probably because it has not been able to be discussed in here so I was unaware.  I do remember seeing a beautiful photo a while back but would have never ever asked for for something so costly.  But now that it is here..... it would look so good on me... better than it does on him

We both have too much.  This is not normal... at all!


----------



## ranchowner

Two days into my T88k journey, I'm enjoying myself to say the least, hope impressions from others too will pop up in near future.

Will grab a Hiby R3 later this month, and a balanced copper cable. Eager to see what that will do compared to S8, and Dragonfly Black.

Now I just need to buy some other decent IEM to compare it to


----------



## Broquen (Dec 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> We both have too much.  This is not normal... at all!



I'm shocked after looking at your signature d(o_o) b



Edit
@HungryPanda now I understand. Have been reading last posts and now have seen your signature too xD You both can start some paid tours only to see the collection!


----------



## Dsnuts

Wish my wife was into audio stuff like me. She thinks I am crazy for owning so many and getting more on a regular basis. I suppose we are all a bit crazy chasing after that illusive dream of perfect sound.

Speaking of which. I will be getting my Shanling M5s today. Can't wait to give them a good run. Will report how it is compared to the older M3s. Got high expectations.


----------



## Zerohour88

thebigredpolos said:


> Kind of looks like a rebranded KZ ZS10.  Both have 10mm dynamics, and 50060x2 and 30095x2.  But from out of the renders, 1 of 50060 and 30095 are in the nozzle, the other 2 are in the body of the shell (how knows if that's true or not, renders aren't always 100%)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rphone-HIFI-DJ-Monito/119089_32962019932.html



CCA is KZ's sister company, so I suppose its the same IEM just re-shaped?


----------



## Adide

trellus said:


> Ah, well, maybe it's that even in the _same listing_, I see two very different pics for what I _think_ is the same colorway ZS10.  Am I wrong and these are two different colorways??
> 
> From this listing:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...-Headset-DJ-Monitor-Earphone/32859314745.html
> 
> ...



You are mistakenly judging from renders, it has a rather pleasant industrial look irl and it's pretty small.


----------



## trellus

Adide said:


> You are mistakenly judging from renders, it has a rather pleasant industrial look irl and it's pretty small.



Thanks, that certainly looks more real than the renders... but I still find it very cheap and ugly looking, I'm afraid.  Beauty is in the eye of the earphone holder, I know! . I find the ZSN, which are actually cheaper, to be far better looking.


----------



## Audiolive

ranchowner said:


> Two days into my T88k journey, I'm enjoying myself to say the least, hope impressions from others too will pop up in near future.
> 
> Will grab a Hiby R3 later this month, and a balanced copper cable. Eager to see what that will do compared to S8, and Dragonfly Black.
> 
> Now I just need to buy some other decent IEM to compare it to



Hi, 

How is the soundstage and mostly the midrange compare to the DT770 (mine is the 250 ohms ver.)?

thanks,


----------



## PacoBdn (Dec 6, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Na it is the DT300 pros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not that your new recommendation has much merit, anything sounds better than the DT300¡¡¡

It has been my biggest disappointment since I am in this audio. Just to say that I felt so cheated and angry that I threw them directly in the trash.

That's why I do not understand that eagerness to promote new NCK articles every day, unless you have to wash your reputation in exchange for ...

I'm sorry to say but it's been a while since all this has been suspicious.

I apologize for my English.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2018)

I have been exposed! Truth be told I have been amassing $10 iems from NiceHCK and all the other IEMS so I can resell them on ebay. How else you guys think I can afford my new Shanling M5s and Solaris!

I am the worst of the suspicious.


----------



## trellus

PacoBdn said:


> Not that your new recommendation has much merit, anything sounds better than the DT300¡¡¡
> 
> It has been my biggest disappointment since I am in this audio. *Just to say that I felt so cheated and angry that I threw them directly in the trash.*
> 
> ...



Where do you live so I can go through your trash?


----------



## ranchowner

Dsnuts said:


> Wish my wife





Audiolive said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is the soundstage and mostly the midrange compare to the DT770 (mine is the 250 ohms ver.)?
> 
> thanks,



Not a directly fair comparison, one being IEM, other being full size over ear headphones, though it would be interesting to try.

I haven't had a listen to my DT770's for maybe 3 years, I need new pads for them.

Will let you know if I undust them, and give it a listen.


----------



## HungryPanda

Dsnuts said:


> Panda I am disappointed in you. Don't you know that saying. Happy wife happy life?


what? I just gave her the new dap that arrived today


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2018)

Geeze you willing to adopt a middle aged American? I need to be involved in this family.


----------



## HungryPanda

I had to as the Hiby R3 arrived yesterday and it's mine all mine


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> what? I just gave her the new dap that arrived today



I gave you my Hidizs AP60 MKII with a full card of music  in exchange!  Did you tell him that part?  ... and what about the more expensive DAP that arrived yesterday?  There is more to this story...


----------



## mbwilson111

We were typing at the same time.  I still think the R3 should be mine....


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2018)

I aint getting involved in this one.

so if your married and you give your dap to the other. I mean unless you all are getting a divorce any time soon don't that just mean loaning the dap to the other? Lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

PacoBdn said:


> Not that your new recommendation has much merit, anything sounds better than the DT300¡¡¡
> 
> It has been my biggest disappointment since I am in this audio. Just to say that I felt so cheated and angry that I threw them directly in the trash.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you did not get a good fit, or maybe it was not good with your source.  Surely you would have sold it rather than throw it in the trash!     It is not cool to make accusations against other members...


----------



## Dsnuts

No worries. Paco is angry I get it. Maybe I failed as I post stuff about stuff I get for review. The DT300 pros will most certainly be polarizing. it does have quite the colored sound.  

So just because I post a pic of something on the discovery thread don't mean they will be worth your money. I suppose just like everything on the threads. Some will like it some won't


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2018)

Speaking of whats up for review. I am gonna get some Mackie earphones and headphones for review. Will most definitley let you all know what is up with thier newest offerings.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of whats up for review. I am gonna get some Mackie earphones and headphones for review. Will most definitley let you all know what is up with thier newest offerings.


too much boom boom


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2018)

I tried them at Can Jam and I agreed to do a review for them. I like the headphone more than the earphones but for what is there they aren't terrible. Mackie makes pro audio studio equipment and I believe this is their first offerings for phones.

I was so smitten by the Sony IER Z1R and the Andromeda S I ended up buying. I kinda over looked these items. I didn't mention their stuff on my impression post of Can Jam as their stuff kinda failed to impress but that was not the most ideal of places to hear stuff they are trying to impress with.

What was funny is I remember them playing their MP-240 on one of their amplifiers. Of course it sounded good. I took it right off of it and threw it on my Shanling M3s. That was when I actually heard their true sound. I will have more time with them so it should be interesting this time to really listen to them and report what I am hearing.


----------



## dweaver

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of whats up for review. I am gonna get some Mackie earphones and headphones for review. Will most definitley let you all know what is up with thier newest offerings.


I like my MP220, it's a nice sounding IEM, that's comfortable and nicely isolating. I need to do an A/B test against the FXA2 since they are both dynamic based and similar designs. The 220 should be slightly better in theory since it's a dual dynamic but I really like the FXA2 so am not sure...


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> what? I just gave her the new dap that arrived today



What DAP did you give her?


----------



## Lurk650

May purchase it, unsure, but Advanced has release the Accessport Lite. USB C DAC for $30! I'm a bit of an Adv fanboy lol

https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/dac-amp/products/accessport-lite


----------



## thejoker13

Carlsan said:


> As I posted on another thread, Toneking T88k are really good, and sound great after an initial burn-in and with wide bore tips.
> Cable upgrade may be in order as well, I originally bought mine with a balanced cable so I haven't taken the time but I suspect that may be the case.


I can agree with this as well. My T88k sound their absolute best in my opinion, by using spiral dots and a balanced cable.


----------



## HungryPanda (Dec 6, 2018)

goddam double post


----------



## HungryPanda

trellus said:


> What DAP did you give her?


 The small no name M1 that you mentioned a few weeks ago then someone shot it down . Unfairly I have found out.


----------



## HungryPanda

trellus said:


> Anyone heard this? Definitely seems to be obscure!  A touch under $80....
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/M1-...-DAC-decoding-TPA6130A2-dual/32953336271.html
> 
> ...


This one


----------



## kukkurovaca

Lurk650 said:


> May purchase it, unsure, but Advanced has release the Accessport Lite. USB C DAC for $30! I'm a bit of an Adv fanboy lol
> 
> https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/dac-amp/products/accessport-lite



I picked up the GT3 Superbass a month or so ago and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Lurk650

kukkurovaca said:


> I picked up the GT3 Superbass a month or so ago and I absolutely love it.


I have the M5-1D, Elise, S2000 and M3 BT cable. I have my ES100 but this USBC could be promising, I didn't care for the Hidizs Sonata


----------



## Redcarmoose

Magaosi K5


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> too much boom boom


Are you going to Thailand?


----------



## Carlsan (Dec 7, 2018)

So I've been listening to my Toneking BL1 planar earphones that I got from the Ali sale. Burned them in for about 100 hours.
I recommend tossing the supplied tips. Just trash them, they are useless with these earphones.
Using a pair of small whirlwind tips, the kind with the nice big nozzle opening, one gets a rich full sound that really stands out with detail and deepness at this price point.
Don't get me wrong, these are not giant killers. They have a nice warm sound that is pleasant, musical, and hard hitting when needed. They are a very good pair of earphones certainly worth the $150-$200 that they sell for. Bass quality/texture is quite good, as would be expected with a good planar.

Back to the tip issue. Had the same problem with the Toneking T88's. Supplied tips gave off an overly warm sound. Changed the tips and one gets a great sounding earphone.

Maybe somebody should contact Toneking and let them know that they should rethink their tip selection. Instead of throwing in the same bag of discounted earphone tips that they probably add as accessories to all their earphone lines they should get some good open tips in a variety of sizes that can do justice to the sound of the better earphones they sell.


----------



## hemipowered007

Carlsan said:


> So I've been listening to my Toneking BL1 planar earphones that I got from the Ali sale. Burned them in for about 100 hours.
> I recommend tossing the supplied tips. Just trash them, they are useless with these earphones.
> Using a pair of small whirlwind tips, the kind with the nice big nozzle opening, one gets a rich full sound that really stands out with detail and deepness at this price point.
> Don't get me wrong, these are not giant killers. They have a nice warm sound that is pleasant, musical, and hard hitting when needed. They are a very good pair of earphones certainly worth the $150-$200 that they sell for. Bass quality/texture is quite good, as would be expected with a good planar.
> ...



Does it do any good to own those and the ex1000 I see in your sig? I'm an overly vocal ex1000 fan, and had ordered a bl1 but cancelled when it was going to be near 2 months before getting it. Starting to seem like I made the right decision


----------



## Carlsan

They really do not sound alike at all. EX1000 are more neutral and have better highs. They are also thinner on the mids, and the bass is handled differently.
The Bl1's has thicker tones, especially at the bottom end. EX1000 hits quick and deep, the BL1''s have bottom end notes that linger just a bit longer, are thicker, but hit just as hard and deep. The BL1's have a more V shaped signature. 
Will have to pull out the EX1000 for more comparrison's but this is what I remember as to the sound.


----------



## FastAndClean

superuser1 said:


> Are you going to Thailand?


Yeah, why? You wanna hang out? No lady boys for me tough.


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> Yeah, why? You wanna hang out? No lady boys for me tough.


hahaha
No i wanted to suggest a few places you could visit to audition.


----------



## zikarus

Still no one out there who likes to share first impressions of the IEM included in the Superfukuburo bag from nicehck.


----------



## Ahmad313

Carlsan said:


> So I've been listening to my Toneking BL1 planar earphones that I got from the Ali sale. Burned them in for about 100 hours.
> I recommend tossing the supplied tips. Just trash them, they are useless with these earphones.
> Using a pair of small whirlwind tips, the kind with the nice big nozzle opening, one gets a rich full sound that really stands out with detail and deepness at this price point.
> Don't get me wrong, these are not giant killers. They have a nice warm sound that is pleasant, musical, and hard hitting when needed. They are a very good pair of earphones certainly worth the $150-$200 that they sell for. Bass quality/texture is quite good, as would be expected with a good planar.
> ...


Are these Bl 1 are easy to drive with a good smartphone ,?


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> hahaha
> No i wanted to suggest a few places you could visit to audition.


I'll probably be going to one of them tomorrow (BKK Audio) to get some new impressions done and check out some other stuff.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I'm curious as to what tips all finschi owners are using? because something seems really off about the male vocals which is huge for me or otherwise I would of said these are an outstanding iem for the price.


----------



## jant71

I use the tips that came with my JVC ET50BT on my Finschi. Great tips but no one else really has them. Best JVC tips. Just got the Symbio in the mail a few days back and while great for the Puresonic premium they are not as good as the JVC esp. for the Oriolus. I would say stay away from the stock tips and use tips with a good thick core that helps with any vibrations. Finschi is a shallow fit and soft tips or thin tips can allow that strong bass to give some unwanted vibration. Though not sure that if that helps much in male vocals as it does lower in the bass/mid-bass. Actually haven't heard anything but bad about male vocals yet nor heard that except for they have pretty ruthless separation of vocals and back ups more than other phones which, combined with the particular imaging placement, makes the vocals in many songs of mine sound "like i haven't heard them before" but not bad or off but colored for sure.


----------



## HungryPanda

I think these tips came from a cheap amazon iem but work well for me:


----------



## ericp10

Carlsan said:


> They really do not sound alike at all. EX1000 are more neutral and have better highs. They are also thinner on the mids, and the bass is handled differently.
> The Bl1's has thicker tones, especially at the bottom end. EX1000 hits quick and deep, the BL1''s have bottom end notes that linger just a bit longer, are thicker, but hit just as hard and deep. The BL1's have a more V shaped signature.
> Will have to pull out the EX1000 for more comparrison's but this is what I remember as to the sound.




Hey Carlsan, do you still own and/or listen to your Cardas ear speaker? If so, how does it compare to the other releases out here now?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am listening to my new M5s this morning with my Solaris. I have to say this is a great pairing. No real detectable hiss on my part. Since I just got the player last night I let it play all night in balanced to utilize all circuitry and I took a brief listen last night and it sounded a bit too dark for my liking but this morning. The sound has opened up like an umbrella. 

As a big fan of the Shanling M3s. This is clearly an improvement from top to bottom of the sound. Blacker back ground. Cleaner dynamics. More fuller more expansive. Nice n wide with a deeper stage. Very nice full bodied dynamics. Something like the Solaris truly brings out what this player is all about. I have a feeling the sound might get even better with some more use but for now I am very impressed. 

Easy to navigate and easy to use. So far so good. Loving my new Shanling M5s. It is all smiles for me.

I know there are a few guys on here that have the M3s. M5s is a more refined version in every way. Especially the sonics. You might want to ask Santa for one this Holiday season.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> So I am listening to my new M5s this morning with my Solaris. I have to say this is a great pairing. No real detectable hiss on my part. Since I just got the player last night I let it play all night in balanced to utilize all circuitry and I took a brief listen last night and it sounded a bit too dark for my liking but this morning. The sound has opened up like an umbrella.
> 
> As a big fan of the Shanling M3s. This is clearly an improvement from top to bottom of the sound. Blacker back ground. Cleaner dynamics. More fuller more expansive. Nice n wide with a deeper stage. Very nice full bodied dynamics. Something like the Solaris truly brings out what this player is all about. I have a feeling the sound might get even better with some more use but for now I am very impressed.
> 
> ...


Does it do any kind of streaming or DLNA etc? 2 way LDAC BT?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 7, 2018)

Will have to mess with the functions a bit more I would look on shanling site to see if those are functions. I know LDAC is on there. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...d-wi-fi-2way-ldac-bt-3-2-touch-screen.886502/

Front page does say it supports DLNA, #1 priority to me was the sound. Thus far it has clearly met my expectations. I do expect to sound even better as I use it.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Lurk650 said:


> May purchase it, unsure, but Advanced has release the Accessport Lite. USB C DAC for $30! I'm a bit of an Adv fanboy lol
> 
> https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/dac-amp/products/accessport-lite


I have the Elise incoming, the S2000, and their original Accessport (thanks Apple for starting the 'kill the 3.5mm jack' trend).  Although I don't have an USB C device at the moment, I too am tempted to pick one up.  Whether it's because I finally ditch Apple, or they start using USB C (like their newest iPad Pro), that much is still TBD.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I think these tips came from a cheap amazon iem but work well for me:



Yes, those tips  are from the Holdsound EP-258 that was my first Amazon lightning deal... £5 .  I bought them because they were cheap and because they were red.  I was thinking about gifting them to my daughter (red is her favorite color)  but I never did.  She was happy with the Trinity Hyperion that my husband had given to her.  I wonder what these sound like...maybe they are a hidden gem  I will find out...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headset-No...544205537&sr=8-2&keywords=holdsound+earphones


----------



## Carlsan

ericp10 said:


> Hey Carlsan, do you still own and/or listen to your Cardas ear speaker? If so, how does it compare to the other releases out here now?


I sold them a year or two ago. Couldn't handle that cable. Almost re-bought them when they hit Massdrop recently, but the cable is attached. I use balanced cables these days. I would think, at least from memory, that they probably don't match a lot  of the mid-tier stuff, as the current mid-tier is yesterdays TOTL. The Massdrop price was nice, if I remember correctly. 

For earphone hobbyist, we live in interesting times..


----------



## FastAndClean

my HQ10 and Kanas Pro are here, i want to try the Kanas pro now but i just cant stop listening to the HQ10


----------



## arielext

zikarus said:


> Still no one out there who likes to share first impressions of the IEM included in the Superfukuburo bag from nicehck.


Wish I could, but it's still held up in customs ... for a week now 
It'll come when it comes.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 7, 2018)

Ya I have to admit recent 11.11 sales was great in theory but actually getting your item. What people are dealing with on the DM6 thread. Yikes. Wish they could improve on delivery but since all the items are from China. What can anyone do.

This being said I do believe I got my -  delievered today. Looking foward to those. My cables. I have no idea.


----------



## FastAndClean

Delicious


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

i just noteced that the HQ10 uses micro balance armature drivers, the drivers in the B5+ look huge by comparison


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> Delicious



Those are the prettiest ones I have ever seen.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Those are the prettiest ones I have ever seen.


they sound better than they look


----------



## Lurk650

Isn't HQ12 ****?....lol.....


----------



## mbwilson111

why call attention to anything


----------



## arielext

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to admit recent 11.11 sales was great in theory but actually getting your item. What people are dealing with on the DM6 thread. Yikes. Wish they could improve on delivery but since all the items are from China. What can anyone do.
> 
> This being said I do believe I got my -  delievered today. Looking foward to those. My cables. I have no idea.


Got 7 items incoming from either singles day or black friday:
2 of them are "in the country"; 4 are "cleared for departure / handed over to airline" and 1 is ... "handed over" (11/11)
My rule of thumb with Ali is: buy and forget about and after a month or 3 you get some junk in the mail you forgot you ever wanted.

Exception on that rule was the speedy delivery of the magaosi K5; 5 days and I actually use them daily now!


----------



## trellus

FastAndClean said:


> Delicious



I agree with @mbwilson111 -- those are gorgeous!  Kanas ...? Kanas Pro?  I want to say I like the color but I think I'm just seeing reflection, right?


----------



## FastAndClean

trellus said:


> I agree with @mbwilson111 -- those are gorgeous!  Kanas ...? Kanas Pro?  I want to say I like the color but I think I'm just seeing reflection, right?


Kanas Pro, that is a reflection, they are polished, the sound is very competent, i will take these over ex1000 any day of the week, on christmas too


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 7, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> Psst Yahoo=banned.  See user Slater's sig as to why.


These things should be addressed per pm to keep the dust down.

P.S. Recognize the little subtlety that makes this post entirely inoffensive?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 7, 2018)

Otto is back from santaclausing (involved 600 km of driving through snowscapes: that's Canada for you) and has to catch up with this thread...As to the DT-500 vs. DT-300. I was told the DT-500 suffer from a tuning problem and the DT-300 sound better.



Spoiler: Santa Otto


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto i have Fostex TE-02, how are you dealing with the unnatural sounding treble?
bass and mids all good, but that treble . . . uh


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I was told the DT-500 suffer from a tuning problem and the DT-300 sound better.



That is nice to  hear  I love the sound of my DT300


----------



## Carlsan

My Kanas Pro came in as well, burning in at home on my spare player. They sounded really good when I tried them out of the box.
Why do I want to call them the Kansas Pros?


----------



## Dsnuts

^ why not! Maybe moodrop designer is from Kansas.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 7, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> Otto i have Fostex TE-02, how are you dealing with the unnatural sounding treble?
> bass and mids all good, but that treble . . . uh


First, congrats that you got it - it has become rare. Some people don't like the Fostex's treble and others don't mind it. I am treble sensitive and don't mind the treble at all. There is a rather complicated mod by @james444 to tame the treble but it is not on this forum and will have to talk to you per pm.

Here a *competent Head-Fi review of the Fostex TE-02*.

P.S. I miss @HiFiChris, he was a competent and helpful guy.


----------



## mbwilson111

Carlsan said:


> My Kanas Pro came in as well, burning in at home on my spare player. They sounded really good when I tried them out of the box.
> Why do I want to call them the Kansas Pros?




Actually, until tonight I had always read it as Kansas  The brain is a funny thing.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> That is nice to  hear  I love the sound of my DT300


Did you know, the DT-300 is the same as the Hill Audio Varja 3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/reviews


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Did you know, the DT-300 is the same as the Hill Audio Varja 3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/reviews



I have seen that recently but did not know about it when I got my DT300.  Why would we assume they sound the same though?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> I agree with @mbwilson111 -- those are gorgeous!  Kanas ...? Kanas Pro?  I want to say I like the color but I think I'm just seeing reflection, right?



I actually thought those were that color  Now I realize they are silver.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 7, 2018)

Oops


----------



## slowpickr

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually, until tonight I had always read it as Kansas  The brain is a funny thing.


I did that for weeks LOL!


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Back on topic. Picked up a set of Pioneer SE CH3T micro-driver iems over Black Friday. Look to be on target for arrival tomorrow, pending no further delays with Canada Post. Haven't heard a new micro-driver in ages and with Pioneer's history using them, hopefully they'll be good.


Mine are black and sound good (was there a choice of colour I missed?). Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## trellus

Carlsan said:


> My Kanas Pro came in as well, burning in at home on my spare player. They sounded really good when I tried them out of the box.
> Why do I want to call them the Kansas Pros?




You’re not alone! The first few times I read about them, I had to expend higher processing power to remove my brain’s “autocorrect” to “Kansas”


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Mine are black and sound good (was there a choice of colour I missed?). Thanks for the recommendation.



Glad you're enjoying them so far. I thought mine were black  Being color blind has it's downfalls, haha. I wasn't given the option to select a color. Just accepted what they sent me.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad you're enjoying them so far. I thought mine were black  Being color blind has it's downfalls, haha. I wasn't given the option to select a color. Just accepted what they sent me.


General question: why were microdrivers invented: small bodies with big heads/tips?


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I have seen that recently but did not know about it when I got my DT300.  Why would we assume they sound the same though?


Good question: I think I was told, possibly by the Hill Audio guy.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> General question: why were microdrivers invented: small bodies with big heads/tips?



I'm sure someone could tell you. I'm not that person, lol.


----------



## hemipowered007

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas Pro, that is a reflection, they are polished, the sound is very competent, i will take these over ex1000 any day of the week, on christmas too



Care to expand on why you would pick the moondrop over the ex1000? I have the kanas pro in my amazon cart and want to buy myself an xmas gift. Are they complimentary? I love my ex1000 but looking for something with more lush mids, and I've heard multiple people say these are awesome DD even compared to the ex1000. Any info is appreciated


----------



## hemipowered007

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually, until tonight I had always read it as Kansas  The brain is a funny thing.



My brain just exploded, I also just noticed it was kanas, and not kansas. I was wondering why in the hell they were called kansas pro. Not that I know what kanas means, but, better than kansas, maybe? Wait, do I want it now that it's NOT kansas? I'm so confused. Question is, how did I not notice that after a solid week of on and off looking at them???? What else haven't I noticed?!


----------



## Trebor1966 (Dec 8, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> Care to expand on why you would pick the moondrop over the ex1000? I have the kanas pro in my amazon cart and want to buy myself an xmas gift. Are they complimentary? I love my ex1000 but looking for something with more lush mids, and I've heard multiple people say these are awesome DD even compared to the ex1000. Any info is appreciated



I also own KPE, EX1k and a lot other dynamic inears. The EX1k is definitely still the reference for bass texture and quality but KPE IMHO have better mids (they are not recessed like EX1k) and no fatiguing peaks in the highs.
Therefore in two disciplines they can beat the EX1k. I think DLC drivers are the best driver technology currently available. The advantage is the high resolution combined with speed and perfect layering.
A few years ago it was not possible to get this quality from a single driver.
Insider call the KPE the dynamic brother of CA Andromeda - it's on you to find out why?


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 8, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> Care to expand on why you would pick the moondrop over the ex1000? I have the kanas pro in my amazon cart and want to buy myself an xmas gift. Are they complimentary? I love my ex1000 but looking for something with more lush mids, and I've heard multiple people say these are awesome DD even compared to the ex1000. Any info is appreciated


i heard ex1000 long time ago but from my memory it was kind of splashy and grainy sounding in the treble and upper mids, the soundstage was amazing but the tonality was off (for me), also the ex1000 rolls off in the upper treble, Kanas Pro is U shaped, it has very clean mids, creamy and smooth, but they are one step back, is not v shaped though, the bass is like a planar, deep, fast and with a lot of detail, it has a boost only in the sub bass, it has peak in the upper treble, around 14-15khz , that gives the sound a lot of air, overall they sound very clean, the soundstage is very good, is not ex1000 big but they are vented and it is very good


----------



## chinmie

I have the Kanas (regular version, but with KPE cable) and i love them a lot. 

tried the EX1000, i thoughtit has a great soundstage for an IEM, but compared to the earbuds form factor that i love, the EX1000 got nothing on them: the earbuds beat it on soundstage, and seeing that the EX1000 doesn't particularly have a good isolation, it looses the best advantage an IEM has over the earbuds, that is sound isolation. 

the EX1000 is also the most tiring IEM that i have ever used..i can barely only stand to use it for 20 minutes, mainly because the really high treble got that "abrasive" quality to it.

so do check out Liebesleid, SWD2+, Willsound MK2, or other top end earbuds if you ever consider the EX1000, i personally think they are far better.

the Kanas on the other hand will not going anywhere  because it is my favorite single dynamic IEM ever to this day


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to admit recent 11.11 sales was great in theory but actually getting your item. What people are dealing with on the DM6 thread. Yikes. Wish they could improve on delivery but since all the items are from China. What can anyone do.
> 
> This being said I do believe I got my -  delievered today. Looking foward to those. My cables. I have no idea.


Have you received your new 12ba iem ,???


----------



## Kitechaser

FastAndClean said:


> i heard ex1000 long time ago but from my memory it was kind of splashy and grainy sounding in the treble and upper mids, the soundstage was amazing but the tonality was off (for me), also the ex1000 rolls off in the upper treble, Kanas Pro is U shaped, it has very clean mids, creamy and smooth, but they are one step back, is not v shaped though, the bass is like a planar, deep, fast and with a lot of detail, it has a boost only in the sub bass, it has peak in the upper treble, around 14-15khz , that gives the sound a lot of air, overall they sound very clean, the soundstage is very good, is not ex1000 big but they are vented and it is very good


A copper cable will fix the tonality. Blows my mind that any manufacturer still uses crappy Silver Plated Copper cables on any of their iems, they sound so wrong.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you received your new 12ba iem ,???



Yes indeed they are in the house. Burning in as I type. So now I am waiting on my cable purchases from ali sales. It is taking soo long!

I did get my Symbio W peel purchase during black Friday sales. So they were lazy and instead of sending me the peeled version they sent me the foamed version which was almost double the cost. I guess I have to peel them myself.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Yes indeed they are in the house. Burning in as I type. So now I am waiting on my cable purchases from ali sales. It is taking soo long!
> 
> I did get my Symbio W peel purchase during black Friday sales. So they were lazy and instead of sending me the peeled version they sent me the foamed version which was almost double the cost. I guess I have to peel them myself.


haha it's sounds funny and also it is your good luck that you get something better than you pay , anyway I am seriously waiting for your impressions about the iem ,


----------



## Dsnuts

So I was browsing the MD site and saw this for sale. 





I will post this on the cable thread as well but. These are an excellent set of silver cables for $49. You guys saw these cables on HBBs recommended Chi Fi earphone vid. I own a pair of these I am using on my Andromeda S. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lin-soul-occ-pure-silver-gold-plated-iem-cables  Excellent price on these. It seems to never go below $49.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I have to admit recent 11.11 sales was great in theory but actually getting your item. What people are dealing with on the DM6 thread. Yikes. Wish they could improve on delivery but since all the items are from China. What can anyone do.
> 
> This being said I do believe I got my -  delievered today. Looking foward to those. My cables. I have no idea.


What's your favorite iem right now? I read you dz12 review, and became a lil intrigued but, $900 on a virtual unknown...wow


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm sure someone could tell you. I'm not that person, lol.


Measuring earphones can bring out the worst in people like me...this just bites: huge channel imbalance in this single DD...tried different tips...nope, good match per channel but a huge mismatch between them. This qc is disappointing for a brand such a Pioneer...

We conclude: no rig, no pain. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Dec 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Measuring earphones can bring out the worst in people like me...this just bites: huge channel imbalance in this single DD...tried different tips...nope, good match per channel but a huge mismatch between them. This qc is disappointing for a brand such a Pioneer...
> 
> We conclude: no rig, no pain. Ignorance is bliss.



Like two completely different earphones, lol. That sucks. Claim with visions and have them replace it?

Edit: I have tons of cheapo iems with channel imbalances. They went towards shell donations. Don't need a measurement rig to catch that problem.


----------



## CoFire

Ok, it's been an IEM day...

I just got to the EZ Audio D4 and wasn't expecting much and on first listen I was right IMO. The tips on these are trash. So, having received my Symbio W tips today, I threw them on, yes tip, foam and all! What's nice about the D4 is that it's a straight push in type design as opposed to a shaped universal/custom IEM (think DMG or DM6). With this angle of attack, the Symbio W work very well. LET THERE BE SUBBASS! 

With the Symbio W, these D4 are damn impressive. I got a grip of them for stocking stuffers and now I'm not sure they can be appreciated without the right tips! Great Rec!


----------



## mbwilson111

CoFire said:


> With the Symbio W, these D4 are damn impressive. I got a grip of them for stocking stuffers and now I'm not sure they can be appreciated without the right tips! Great Rec!



So far it seems like everyone has had to change the tips.  I have Starlines on mine.


----------



## CoFire

Where do you get Starlines? Link? What do you like about them? What do they compare to?

I've tried comply, spin fit, cheapos, auvio, and these Symbio and I feel like the wall just came down.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2018)

CoFire said:


> Where do you get Starlines? Link? What do you like about them? What do they compare to?
> 
> I've tried comply, spin fit, cheapos, auvio, and these Symbio and I feel like the wall just came down.


Starlines from here! Super seller: I ordered and received 4 loads:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Larg...Bud-Tip-for-KZ-ED12-ZS2-ATE-ZS3-/252969823455

Make sure to indicate your size: S,M,L. This link came from @Slater.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Devodonaldson said:


> What's your favorite iem right now? I read you dz12 review, and became a lil intrigued but, $900 on a virtual unknown...wow



My favorite? I have nothing that sounds like the Solaris.
Playing on the new Shanling M5s. Excellent pairing.

I would put my DZ12 in 3rd place in my collection a tie between my IT04 and the DZ12. Love em both for their sonics. 2nd place of course is my Andromeda S.


----------



## superuser1

I got a silver cable from ali for the TSMR 3 and my god it has made all the difference for me. The overall warm tonality is gone and it sounds more balanced with better details. The mid bass is also tamed to likeable proportions. Overall it now has a slightly warm tint compared to how overtly warm they were with the SPC cable i was using.
If anyone with a TSMR3 has a silver cable with them i would urge you to throw them in the mix and see how the SQ improves. It also gives a sense of a slightly bigger stage IMO. 
Have loaned the Whizzer Kylin to @suman134 to see if he can make something out of them or whether ill have to claim a replacement.


----------



## Carlsan (Dec 8, 2018)

From Penon's facebook page:

LZ A6mini Dual Driver Hybrid HiFi Audiophile IEMs
MMCX or 2-pin 0.78mm available
Specification
Model: LZ-A6mini
Driver: 10mm dynamic driver + 7 layer piezoelectric ceramic extra-high driver hybrid
Cable length: 1.3m long,
Plug: 3.5mm single-ended stereo plug
Frequency response：15Hz-35KHz
Nominal Impedance: 20Ω
Sensitivity: 112dB
Designed according to CITA IECQ standard
3 pairs of tuning nozzles:
Blue: 3-7kHz±3dB
Black: 3-7kHz±0dB
Red: 3-7kHz±0dB
Will released in December 15th .
SRP: USD$180.00

This could be one to watch.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 8, 2018)

Ikko OH1 measured by Crin.  Looks like a good response at least.


----------



## Lurk650

Carlsan said:


> From Penon's facebook page:
> 
> LZ A6mini Dual Driver Hybrid HiFi Audiophile IEMs
> MMCX or 2-pin 0.78mm available
> ...



I swear some people have had early versions for a while now


----------



## Carlsan

Lurk650 said:


> I swear some people have had early versions for a while now



Yes, from a couple of months back.


----------



## hemipowered007

Well, sounds like moondrop kanas pro is possibly alot similar to the beyer xelento or ak variant? Sounds like a keeper to me. Gotta hide it from someone somehow...


----------



## Lurk650

Carlsan said:


> Yes, from a couple of months back.


Ahhh yes, there we go. I remember it reminds me of the Shozy Hibiki shell. On that note, interesting they have MMCX and 2 Pin option


----------



## Kitechaser

hemipowered007 said:


> Well, sounds like moondrop kanas pro is possibly alot similar to the beyer xelento or ak variant? Sounds like a keeper to me. Gotta hide it from someone somehow...


Is that for real? When are you getting it?
Would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## hemipowered007

Kitechaser said:


> Is that for real? When are you getting it?
> Would love to hear your impressions.



No, I'm saying, from the last few things people have said, and considering it's similar in how it's implemented. I guess I meant to ask that as a question to the kpe owners, my bad, not trying to confuse anyone. I need to order something soon, I keep going back and fourth and changing my mind on my next in ear, it's getting absolutely ridiculous there's too many choices nowadays


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 9, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> No, I'm saying, from the last few things people have said, and considering it's similar in how it's implemented. I guess I meant to ask that as a question to the kpe owners, my bad, not trying to confuse anyone. I need to order something soon, I keep going back and fourth and changing my mind on my next in ear, it's getting absolutely ridiculous there's too many choices nowadays


Oh okay. Yeah there are a million options out there, and you don't really know much till you actually listen to them in person.
What's your budget? What are you leaning towards?
I need a totl dap, as far as iems, I am going to at can jam LA. Will check out everything there.


----------



## paulindss

Redcarmoose said:


> I agree the Magaosi K5 and DM6 are almost opposite. I purchased both at the same time. Though I like the bass on the DM6.....so I like it better, but the K5 is good sounding. A combination of the two would be a perfect mix to me.
> 
> The Magaosi K5 fits great, has a nice cable and is made well, but don’t drop it. It scales up nice and has plenty of detail for the asking price. I have never seen a smaller sound opening though?



A magosi k5 with much better and bigger bass, it is exactly what the magaosi k6 promessed with two knowles BAs for bass. It is in the eaephone description at penon


----------



## hemipowered007

Kitechaser said:


> Oh okay. Yeah there are a million options out there, and you don't really know much till you actually listen to them in person.
> What's your budget? What are you leaning towards?



Originally it was 800, then my new boss decided to say no more overtime even though it's really needed, anyways....now it's probably 200, which I don't know if it's worth it or not but these moondrop kanas sound like they may actually be what I've been seeking. Which is a more lush mid version of the ex1k. The really bad part about the ex1k by the way, is you have to be able to get the right seal and tips for yourself. I've tried so many tips, and end up really hearing why it's constantly said to lean towards a thin/bright sig. But for whatever reason, my ear shape and the stock tips without the foam, just works. Especially on the zx300. The treble isn't harsh or fatiguing, and the bass is just right. Mids aren't recessed by much but nothing really grabs you and pulls you into the music itself, it's more that you hear every last detail, in a giant soundstage. Which is amazing but not necessarily immersive. So, that's where the moondrop comes into play. I love the sound of DD, I don't think I'll get a BA based iem that'll get me where I want to go without going to the andromeda, which is probably where I need to go but, since someone said earlier the kanas pro is possibly the DD version of the andomeda, it got me lusting for it. I know we all hear different, and maybe I'll dislike it, but dang it I need to pull the trigger on something soon or I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 9, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> Originally it was 800, then my new boss decided to say no more overtime even though it's really needed, anyways....now it's probably 200, which I don't know if it's worth it or not but these moondrop kanas sound like they may actually be what I've been seeking. Which is a more lush mid version of the ex1k. The really bad part about the ex1k by the way, is you have to be able to get the right seal and tips for yourself. I've tried so many tips, and end up really hearing why it's constantly said to lean towards a thin/bright sig. But for whatever reason, my ear shape and the stock tips without the foam, just works. Especially on the zx300. The treble isn't harsh or fatiguing, and the bass is just right. Mids aren't recessed by much but nothing really grabs you and pulls you into the music itself, it's more that you hear every last detail, in a giant soundstage. Which is amazing but not necessarily immersive. So, that's where the moondrop comes into play. I love the sound of DD, I don't think I'll get a BA based iem that'll get me where I want to go without going to the andromeda, which is probably where I need to go but, since someone said earlier the kanas pro is possibly the DD version of the andomeda, it got me lusting for it. I know we all hear different, and maybe I'll dislike it, but dang it I need to pull the trigger on something soon or I'm going to lose my mind!


I am not a fan of BA's either. Only single drivers for me too. BA's sound fake to my ear for a quite a few reasons.
Have you tried recabling the ex1000 to pure copper balanced 4.4mm.
I know @davidmolliere did that to his, and took all the harshness away, and really helped with the mids.
You might wanna talk to him, and see what he has to say.
Sucks about the overtime cutback, sorry to hear that. Hope that situation changes soon.


----------



## Carlsan (Dec 9, 2018)

Running those Sony badboys balanced helps with the harshness as well, and a good source. They love the DX200amp8.


----------



## Kitechaser

Carlsan said:


> Running those Sony badboys balanced helps with the harshness as well, and a good source. They love the BX200amp8.


Yup. He has the zx300. Copper 4.4mm balanced will turn them into beasts.
We need @davidmolliere to come in here and describe it. Please


----------



## hemipowered007

No that's what I'm saying, they aren't harsh to me. But having heard them with different tips, I've heard them sound like how alot of people hear them. I have the stock cable, an eBay 4.4 cable, and a nice full copper 4.4 that a made. I don't find then harsh, at all. They're awesome to me, but as stated, not necessarily immersive. They're bass texture perfection and resolution/imaging monsters, but they don't pull you into music emotionally all the time. So, if the moondrop have more lush mids, and faster bass, I should find them quite enjoyable. But I won't know until I stop procrastinating and thinking about how I'm being selfish, and just buy the stupid things. So, to re iterate, I don't find the ex1k harsh or fatiguing, at all, with the right setups and to my own ears...


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 9, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> No that's what I'm saying, they aren't harsh to me. But having heard them with different tips, I've heard them sound like how alot of people hear them. I have the stock cable, an eBay 4.4 cable, and a nice full copper 4.4 that a made. I don't find then harsh, at all. They're awesome to me, but as stated, not necessarily immersive. They're bass texture perfection and resolution/imaging monsters, but they don't pull you into music emotionally all the time. So, if the moondrop have more lush mids, and faster bass, I should find them quite enjoyable. But I won't know until I stop procrastinating and thinking about how I'm being selfish, and just buy the stupid things. So, to re iterate, I don't find the ex1k harsh or fatiguing, at all, with the right setups and to my own ears...


Okay. Got it. Sounds like you want a planar or something close. Narrow it down, there should be good options out there.


----------



## hemipowered007

Kitechaser said:


> Okay. Got it. Sounds like you want a planar
> And it's your hobby, you love music.
> You have to treat yourself every once in a while, or what's the point.



I love planars, just waiting for the technology to really come into its own in iems. As you know I wanted the cl2 but it's out of my price range. The toneking I had ordered but shipping was 2 months which at this point wouldn't have been too bad. BUT, seems like the more reviews that come in on the bl1, the more I think they wouldn't have been for me. Same goes for the dm6, all BA, which I'm sure is a good in ear, but not what I'm looking for. If I could find a damn hifiman re262, Dynamic, I may be satisfied but, it's been so long since I've heard one, and I've gotten better gear since, maybe they wouldn't be how I recalled. The mids were amazing on those, just lush, involving mids. But, we all know, the brain tends to recall things differently than what they actually were most of the time.


----------



## Kitechaser

hemipowered007 said:


> I love planars, just waiting for the technology to really come into its own in iems. As you know I wanted the cl2 but it's out of my price range. The toneking I had ordered but shipping was 2 months which at this point wouldn't have been too bad. BUT, seems like the more reviews that come in on the bl1, the more I think they wouldn't have been for me. Same goes for the dm6, all BA, which I'm sure is a good in ear, but not what I'm looking for. If I could find a damn hifiman re262, Dynamic, I may be satisfied but, it's been so long since I've heard one, and I've gotten better gear since, maybe they wouldn't be how I recalled. The mids were amazing on those, just lush, involving mids. But, we all know, the brain tends to recall things differently than what they actually were most of the time.


I'd stay away from the DM6. They are good BAs, but BA's nonetheless. I gave them to my sister, she is loving them. They are definitely not what you are looking for. 
It's hard, dynamics and single drivers are either super expensive, or super cheap. 
There are few in betweens.


----------



## Carlsan

Have to say, the Kanas Pros play in the same ball park. They do sound fuller, with better mids, than the Sony's. Prefer the Kanas, actually, but the sound is close.


----------



## Kitechaser

Anyone tried the super gt3 bass


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 9, 2018)

Gt3 superbass. Or the GT3 model
And RHA T20. They are very nice, and what you are looking for. But that cable is a pain in the @$$
I'll ask around see if anything comes up.


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 9, 2018)

Del


----------



## Kitechaser

hemipowered007 said:


> I love planars, just waiting for the technology to really come into its own in iems. As you know I wanted the cl2 but it's out of my price range. The toneking I had ordered but shipping was 2 months which at this point wouldn't have been too bad. BUT, seems like the more reviews that come in on the bl1, the more I think they wouldn't have been for me. Same goes for the dm6, all BA, which I'm sure is a good in ear, but not what I'm looking for. If I could find a damn hifiman re262, Dynamic, I may be satisfied but, it's been so long since I've heard one, and I've gotten better gear since, maybe they wouldn't be how I recalled. The mids were amazing on those, just lush, involving mids. But, we all know, the brain tends to recall things differently than what they actually were most of the time.


"""That sounds Like JVC FX1200 or Sony xb90ex
Any talk of JVC being slow or wooly is under powered IMO the Sony is a Unicorn.
The un heralded Alpha & Delta AD01 has lush mids

All 3 sets have a bass that goes a tad too far but the result of that is a lush mid without much loss of detail...in those 3 sets cases""

This is what hawaiibadboy recommended. I have the AD01 it is very very nice, I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. It has awesome mids, but it has a proprietary cable, that doesn't go balanced (that I know of).


----------



## mbwilson111

hemipowered007 said:


> I keep going back and fourth and changing my mind on my next in ear, it's getting absolutely ridiculous there's too many choices nowadays



Why does there always have to be a "next" ?  I have another coming and I know I already have too many but... it was a good deal   Plus I have been interested in it for some time but it was more than I will spend on an iem.


----------



## Kitechaser

mbwilson111 said:


> Why does there always have to be a "next" ?  I have another coming and I know I already have too many but... it was a good deal   Plus I have been interested in it for some time but it was more than I will spend on an iem.


I only have one, gave the rest away to family and friends. 
I find it better to pay for 1 really great one, than 20 so so's. 
But then again some of us are collectors


----------



## Soham Sengupta (Dec 9, 2018)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> LZ "A6" is coming. Will not be 1 driver added to A5 but something a little...different


isn't the driver used ceramic? Also a pic of the LZ A6


----------



## Dsnuts

No more LZ anything for me. I am sure the A6 will be interesting but I have doubts about their QC and components they use. Never had an earphone fail on me. My LZ A5 was the first.


----------



## Soham Sengupta

Dsnuts said:


> No more LZ anything for me. I am sure the A6 will be interesting but I have doubts about their QC and components they use. Never had an earphone fail on me. My LZ A5 was the first.


i had the lz a4 for over a year. never gave up on me (even after pouring pepsi all over it by mistake )


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2018)

Ya I might have gotten a dud but the BA in one of my ear pieces quit. It was the highs BAs.

For me I am gonna get a IT01s. Got high expectations for those.


----------



## Soham Sengupta

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I might have gotten a dud but the BA in one of my ear pieces quit. It was the highs BAs.


i see...happened to me once with my rha t20i believe it or not!!


----------



## Otto Motor

Here an antique snake-oil super cable for the old iPod: Audioquest Cinnamon 30 Pin to USB cable:

Solid 1.25% Silver
Solid High-Density Polyethylene
Black/Red Braid
Gold-Plated Termination
Note: this cable was carrying information to the dac.

Advantage over the Apple cable: you could strangle better with the thicker textile coated wire.


----------



## hemipowered007

Otto Motor said:


> Here an antique snake-oil super cable for the old iPod: Audioquest Cinnamon 30 Pin to USB cable:
> 
> Solid 1.25% Silver
> Solid High-Density Polyethylene
> ...



that kind of stuff still goes on with interconnects. That is why I've bought a few more things for a soldering station/cable making kit, because I want nicely made cables, that are durable, but don't want to pay for the cryo treatment that adds 1k to a 20 dollar piece of material. I think peterek was the last person that did reasonably priced cables that were well made, then he went awol. If you want something done right, ya gotta do it yourself I guess. As far as audio quest goes, I had an aquantance say he could get me 50%off their entire catalog due to a work relationship, it was all still so overpriced I never bothered to buy anything.


----------



## mbwilson111

hemipowered007 said:


> As far as audio quest goes, I had an aquantance say he could get me 50%off their entire catalog due to a work relationship, it was all still so overpriced I never bothered to buy anything.



You should have bought the Nighthawk


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> You should have bought the Nighthawk


only with velour pads, with the stock they are too dense and thick sounding


----------



## CoFire

CoFire said:


> I just got to the EZ Audio D4 and wasn't expecting much and on first listen I was right IMO. The tips on these are trash. So, having received my Symbio W tips today, I threw them on, yes tip, foam and all! What's nice about the D4 is that it's a straight push in type design as opposed to a shaped universal/custom IEM (think DMG or DM6). With this angle of attack, the Symbio W work very well.



Yeah, I'm quoting myself! Does that work? Dud I break any rules? They are lucky I can't like my own post as well.

In any case, after switching between the peeled and non peeled Symbio W tips on the D4, there's not much seal benefit between the two given the comfort and time to get them situated in your ear. A good idea in principle, but there's something not right about the design or materials unless I'm missing something. The tip material workout the foam however is special and a winner IMO.

When the standard Symbio W tips are in and sealed, they are nice until they work themselves out of your ear or dig into your ear making them sore.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> only with velour pads, with the stock they are too dense and thick sounding



Mine are the original wood not the Carbon.  Stock on the original are the hybrid pads that are perfect for the NH (and some say also for the NO).  I do switch to the velour in the summer when it is hot and they sound good too, but I like the hybrid best.  Might depend on the source as well.  Also I recently got a balanced cable for them... but this is the wrong thread for this


----------



## mbwilson111

CoFire said:


> When the standard Symbio W tips are in and sealed, they are nice until they work themselves out of your ear or dig into your ear making them sore



With the peeled they do not work themselves out or make the ears sore?


----------



## CoFire

mbwilson111 said:


> With the peeled they do not work themselves out or make the ears sore?



The peeled Symbio W version stay put, are comfortable, insert quickly and as far as I can tell give you most of the performance without the insertion hassle and soreness. I really like these tips. 

I think I have some Starlines in a drawer someplace so I'll make a brief comparison if I can get my hands on them.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> With the peeled they do not work themselves out or make the ears sore?


With the foam intact the Simbios are quite stiff and don't conform well to your ears. Even with the foam removed they are still some of the most rigid eartips I have.


----------



## dweaver

Soham Sengupta said:


> i see...happened to me once with my rha t20i believe it or not!!


My T20 died on one ear as well


----------



## hemipowered007

mbwilson111 said:


> You should have bought the Nighthawk



Headphones and amps wrre excluded. Otherwise at the tjme I probably would have


----------



## arielext

paulindss said:


> A magosi k5 with much better and bigger bass, it is exactly what the magaosi k6 promessed with two knowles BAs for bass. It is in the eaephone description at penon


As big k5 fan: who is going to bite? Got DMG's coming and 3 cables. My better half is done with it


----------



## AudioObsession

hemipowered007 said:


> these moondrop kanas sound like they may actually be what I've been seeking.


I found a seller on Ebay that has a 100% feedback rating (with over 400 sales) and is selling these for only $158.22 (but they are located in China)
I would buy them myself, but I am so completely satisfied with my ToneKing T4 that I don't see myself wanting anything else for a looooong time.  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moondrop-k...263897962268?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## jant71 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> No more LZ anything for me. I am sure the A6 will be interesting but I have doubts about their QC and components they use. Never had an earphone fail on me. My LZ A5 was the first.



More on the LZ-A6...

"Four BA = LZ House balanced armature 4 [LZB]
1 CT = LZ House ceramic Tweeter [LZC]
1 DD = LZ Family dynamic [LZD]"


Nozzle-A combination of three (10 ~ 40 Khz) in three B combination, pattern (15-30 Khz) in 3 C combination, pattern (20-20 Khz) in three tuning pattern gauge 9 patterns for 18 types of configurations available.








Mounted LOUD body push switch = ON(20 Ohm impedance / 115 dB sens.) & OFF (45 Ohm impedance / sensitivity 110dB)






.78 two-pin with recessed sockets





https://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=https://www.tsh-corp.jp/ime/?p=1650


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> More on the LZ-A6...
> 
> "Four BA = LZ House balanced armature 4 [LZB]
> 1 CT = LZ House ceramic Twitter [LZC]
> ...



That looks like a very nice step up from the A5. I'm definitely going to be looking to check this out.


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> More on the LZ-A6...
> 
> "Four BA = LZ House balanced armature 4 [LZB]
> 1 CT = LZ House ceramic Tweeter [LZC]
> ...



hmmm...having a volume boost button protruding from the side like that is unsettling... i hope it wouldn't have too much volume jump between the two


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> More on the LZ-A6...
> 
> "Four BA = LZ House balanced armature 4 [LZB]
> 1 CT = LZ House ceramic Tweeter [LZC]
> ...


Hard to tell if that is memory wire or pre-formed ear guides. Really hope it's the latter.


----------



## dweaver (Dec 10, 2018)

OK I posted this one in the wireless thread but since there are so few posts about the N200 I thought it deserved to be hear .

I really need to avoid stores for the next couple of weeks LOL.

I think I am going to cancel my Sennheiser purchase tomorrow. Just not trusting the mixed reviews enough to spend that kind of money.

I also just picked up a pair of AKG N200 which while not truly wireless have an extremely light cord I think I can live with and they sound pretty damned impressive. All for $150 after taxes. 8 hours of battery life and a quick 10 minute give 1hr charge if the battery dies.

Sound wise these have very good detail retrieval. The bass is deep but slightly less articulate compared a great earphone but very good for bluetooth standards. Mids are clean and very articulate as well as the treble. The sense of space and airiness is excellent.

Ergonomically speaking these are disappear comfortable yet feel very secure due to a tiny fin and good tips. They come with 4 sizes of a wide nozzle hybrid type silicone tip. I had to switch to the large tips to get the best deal. They are magnetized so they clip together around the neck when not in use.

Music wise they excel with bands like Pink Floyd and more traditional rock, as well as jazz like Patricia Barber. I tried some Infected Mushroom and Glitch Mob and thought it handled them very well. But I do not listen much EDM so take that for what it's worth.

Size wise these AKG appear to be similar to the Senns, just connected via a light cloth cable.

The headset is pretty basic though, no app for it and no special features auto stop of music when magnetically clipped together.

All in all though,music still trumps most things for me, followed by comfort, and then cutting the cable to my phone. In this regard the N200 nails 2 out of 3 and one of the most comfortable wire connected bluetooth IEMs I have tried so I would say 2.5 out of 3 .


----------



## demo-to (Dec 10, 2018)

jant71 said:


> More on the LZ-A6...
> 
> "Four BA = LZ House balanced armature 4 [LZB]
> 1 CT = LZ House ceramic Tweeter [LZC]
> ...


I opened the dedicated Japanese blog link. Did I read right at the end of the post: "LZ Hi-Fi Audio A6 / A6 mini purchase" 
What is the LZ A6 *mini *???   
Does somebody know about the pricing and release date?
Or does someone of the reviewers also have one in review "work"?


----------



## CactusPete23

demo-to said:


> I opened the dedicated Japanese blog link. Did I read right at the end of the post: "LZ Hi-Fi Audio A6 / A6 mini purchase"
> What is the LZ A6 *mini *???
> Does somebody know about the pricing and release date?
> Or does someone of the reviewers also have one in review "work"?


If we are lucky, maybe the mini does not have the stupid loudness button !


----------



## jant71

CactusPete23 said:


> If we are lucky, maybe the mini does not have the stupid loudness button !



Why stupid? Many could find it useful and nice to have and easily adjustable impedance. If you are using a phone or plugging in your BT cable you can make them easier to drive and get batter battery life and you can also turn the impedance up so they behave better and sound better with more powerful gear. Trying to make them more usable in more situations is not a bad thing. You might not feel you have any need for it but it isn't stupid.


----------



## superuser1

i wonder if they get theirs designed next to the local Honda sweat shop?


----------



## jant71

More Honda wings on the side. Now that would have been stupid.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Dec 10, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Why stupid? Many could find it useful and nice to have and easily adjustable impedance. If you are using a phone or plugging in your BT cable you can make them easier to drive and get batter battery life and you can also turn the impedance up so they behave better and sound better with more powerful gear. Trying to make them more usable in more situations is not a bad thing. You might not feel you have any need for it but it isn't stupid.


IMHO.   The Switch and it's placement and labeling looks really bad to me.  And that to me is a poor/stupid design.  Also, its not really a huge change in impedance, or efficiency; Not enough to make a difference for me.

Do Agree with you that a *hidden* switch that provided significant changes might make sense; but worry/expect it's probably just adding a resistor, and for me that is not adding anything to the basic earphone's quality.


----------



## trellus

jant71 said:


> Why stupid? Many could find it useful and nice to have and easily adjustable impedance. If you are using a phone or plugging in your BT cable you can make them easier to drive and get batter battery life and you can also turn the impedance up so they behave better and sound better with more powerful gear. Trying to make them more usable in more situations is not a bad thing. You might not feel you have any need for it but it isn't stupid.



I understand the concern about it perhaps being too easy to press and cause some issues that way -- but I also definitely find the ability to do it fascinating for the precise scenario you cited, plugging it into a BT cable, specifically, as those, perhaps even more so than phones, tend to suffer from not enough power for understandable reasons since it would require a very bulky battery (which would be uncomfortable to wear) or else very poor battery life if they designed it to put enough power.

I'm definitely curious to read some reviews on that IEM.


----------



## trellus

CactusPete23 said:


> IMHO.   The Switch and it's placement and labeling looks really bad to me.  And that to me is a poor/stupid design.  Also, its not really a huge change in impedance, or efficiency; Not enough to make a difference for me.
> 
> Do Agree with you that a *hidden* switch that provided significant changes might make sense; but worry/expect it's probably just adding a resistor, and for me that is not adding anything to the basic earphone's quality.



Great point -- I actually would love that functionality but in a switch that is not as easy to toggle -- maybe a small, hard slider switch?


----------



## scottanz

I found a useful comment from Larry Fulton on AudioBudget's facebook post,



> A lot of people wonder why TRN tunes their IEMs to sound so different from each other, whereas companies like KZ tunes their IEMs quite similarly (sometimes with slight tweak). Here is why...
> 
> IM1 - tuned for details and resolution. Therefore expect more strident and sibilant sound compared to the rest of the TRN line-up (if you are treble sensitive, avoid it!). The IM1 is meant to cut into the recording like a precision surgical tool and extract every ounce of micro-details from it. An extremely V-shaped earphone with greater emphasis in the low and upper regions of the audio spectrum. Ideal for live music and stage/performance monitoring purposes.
> 
> ...



He seems to be part of the earphone tuning process for TRN, Quote comes from the man himself


----------



## B9Scrambler

scottanz said:


> I found a useful comment from Larry Fulton on AudioBudget's facebook post,
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be part of the earphone tuning process for TRN, Quote comes from the man himself



That's a great marketing post. That said, varied tunes are good, and imo, welcome. Every time I see a post complaining about a tune that varies from the Harmon curve, the word variety comes to mind and I silently applaud the brand for doing something different. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I'd rather that than for everything to sound the same.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> No more LZ anything for me. I am sure the A6 will be interesting but I have doubts about their QC and components they use. Never had an earphone fail on me. My LZ A5 was the first.



Ds, that's how I feel about the BGVP. Their DMG just failed on me. But my LZ A5 is still going strong!


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> Ds, that's how I feel about the BGVP. Their DMG just failed on me. But my LZ A5 is still going strong!


Too tired to cable swap last night but my left DMG connection is a bit loose and cuts out while the right side is stiff. Oh well, the AKG are my mains anyways. Just gonna make the DMG hard to sell.


----------



## Broquen

I only can say good things about LZ A4s, but it is easy to take a general look on phone's thread before purchase and don't make opinions based on one user only. Big disappointment is very understandable too.


----------



## Otto Motor

Here my review of the good sounding and well made *Hill Audio S8* earphone:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-s8.23240/reviews#review-21274


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 10, 2018)

NiceHCK P3 looks suspiciously like the BGVP DS1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Seems to me it is more Chinese coping Chinese action.


----------



## gazzington

I don't think my AliExpress order for dm6 is going to arrive. Seems to have gone to Germany rather than the UK. Might ask for refund. Are there other iems that are as good at a similar price?


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK P3 looks suspiciously like the BGVP DS1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and like the NiceHCK Bro etc. etc. I think I found the solution to the dmg/m6 problem: None of the two have designed their earphones, they are both ODM products. Therefore, none has "lifted" anything from the other.

I was also told that the P3 and the m6 come from the same ODM factory in Guangdong.


----------



## Otto Motor

gazzington said:


> I don't think my AliExpress order for dm6 is going to arrive. Seems to have gone to Germany rather than the UK. Might ask for refund. Are there other iems that are as good at a similar price?


All my 115 aliexpress orders have arrived. It took up to 165 days, though.


----------



## Lurk650

Lol the BGVP looks like TFZ


----------



## mbwilson111

gazzington said:


> I don't think my AliExpress order for dm6 is going to arrive. Seems to have gone to Germany rather than the UK. Might ask for refund. Are there other iems that are as good at a similar price?



Is it DHL?   They often route it through Germany.


----------



## harry501501

I kinda wrote the DMG off very quickly as i found the mid bass too heavy and emphasised. I had been listening to another set though which was very open and airy with a much thinner overall body to the sound so that didn't help i guess. With fresh ears today I actually find the DMG very pleasing. I do find that the mid bass can be obtrusive in some rock music with lots going on, but instruments have this very natural and lifelike quality. I originally thought it lacked detail, but it's never going to be an analytical earphone, not tuned that way. But the micro detail is there, in fact can take me by surprise sometimes hearing sounds and instruments I hadn't heard before. the detail though is in the organic quality of the overall sound. Gorgeous cable and fit.

I may try a balanced cable tomorrow.


----------



## Lurk650 (Dec 10, 2018)

So Advanced Sound released that they are coming out with the Accessport Lite which is the USB C version of the Accessport (Lightning connection)
https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/dac-amp/products/accessport-lite

Now, today they sent an email letting us know about the Accessport Air that will be on Kickstarter. Getting into the BT DAC game. BT 5.0 with Apt X/Apt X Low Latency support.






On that note, a while back I got their M3 BT cable. Was using the 2 Pin version with a pair of IEMs and it wasn't staying secure, kept disconnecting from sockets. Sent and email and they exchanged it for an MMCX version. Connected them to my IT01 right now and it's solid. Very good pick up if you are looking to turn your MMCX gear "wireless". Gonna be using these at the gym.


----------



## gazzington

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it DHL?   They often route it through Germany.


Yes it is DHL, oh maybe I'll get them after all?


----------



## liquidrats

arielext said:


> As big k5 fan: who is going to bite? Got DMG's coming and 3 cables. My better half is done with it


I don't have the K5, but i wanted a daily driver as I don't want to use my oriolus daily. And I think the K6 have kinda caught me by surprised. the detail retrieval is outta the world.


----------



## geagle

Got the Moondrop Kanas pro today... just oob, I definitely liked them better than either BGVP DM6 or Whizzer Kylin (still oob). They seem to be very balanced, yet not boring. One possible negative is fit: could not get a good seal with the Spiral Dots (which are my go-to tips for 90%+ of IEMs), but Symbio peeled seem to do the job. Whizzer Kylin was also a bit finicky for fit (but Spiral Dots, there, did work for me).

They're off to burn in, now.

DM6 and Kylin are almost at the end of 200 hours burn in, I'll see if/how they improved, shortly. And we'll see how they all compare in another 9 days or so


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 11, 2018)

I will tell you guys. My new earphones I got. You guys know which ones. AMAZING! Just ASTOUNDING! I have been PMing others that bought them on 11.11 sales and I have to say it not only punches way above price paid. These hang with my Andromda S easily. They are on that level of SQ for $350 I paid I could not be more happier. I left an impression of them on one of the 5 star reviews about them if you want to go to the site and read it. ( which havent posted yet, I believe seller reads every remark left by buyers before posting)

These give some very stiff competition to my DZ12 ( made by the same OEM), my IT04, Z5 and are at a similar level in SQ to my Andromeda S. Just crazy!


----------



## Jackpot77

Dsnuts said:


> I will tell you guys. My new earphones I got. You guys know which ones. AMAZING! Just ASTOUNDING! I have been PMing others that bought them on 11.11 sales and I have to say it not only punches way above price paid. These hang with my Andromda S easily. They are on that level of SQ for $350 I paid I could not be more happier. I left an impression of them on one of the 5 star reviews about them if you want to go to the site and read it. ( which havent posted yet, I believe seller reads every remark left by buyers before posting)
> 
> These give some very stiff competition to my DZ12 ( made by the same OEM), my IT04, Z5 and are at a similar level in SQ to my Andromeda S. Just crazy!



Not been following this thread too closely recently - can you mention the name here, or are they one of the "forbidden" manufacturers? Always interested in high bang-for-buck gems.


----------



## Animagus

Dsnuts said:


> I will tell you guys. My new earphones I got. You guys know which ones. AMAZING! Just ASTOUNDING! I have been PMing others that bought them on 11.11 sales and I have to say it not only punches way above price paid. These hang with my Andromda S easily. They are on that level of SQ for $350 I paid I could not be more happier. I left an impression of them on one of the 5 star reviews about them if you want to go to the site and read it. ( which havent posted yet, I believe seller reads every remark left by buyers before posting)
> 
> These give some very stiff competition to my DZ12 ( made by the same OEM), my IT04, Z5 and are at a similar level in SQ to my Andromeda S. Just crazy!



I'm interested as well. That's a lot of high praise for an IEM.


----------



## gazzington

Yeah me too. What is it?


----------



## hiflofi

I'd be wary about the next purported David. The DM6 debacle has seen its share of disappointed buyers in the sales section.


----------



## Podster

Animagus said:


> I'm interested as well. That's a lot of high praise for an IEM.



LOL, he does seem to do that a lot No offense DS but you do seem to ramp up fast

@Lurk650 , very sorry to hear of your woes with the DMG's as mine are working perfectly still and I've for sure got them in my top 5 but should always include the caveat of "Subject to change" without warning Finally getting the 1D dialed in and they are solid


----------



## Dsnuts

I am just reporting what I am hearnig. Anyways onward and upwards. I have nothing to do with the DM6 by the way. I never bought a pair. Not really interested in them to be honest.


----------



## Podster

Dsnuts said:


> I am just reporting what I am hearnig. Anyways onward and upwards. I have nothing to do with the DM6 by the way. I never bought a pair. Not really interested in them to be honest.



That's too bad, would have loved to hear your impressions


----------



## april435

Dsnuts said:


> I am just reporting what I am hearnig. Anyways onward and upwards. I have nothing to do with the DM6 by the way. I never bought a pair. Not really interested in them to be honest.



You know, if you could tell us the name - that would make things easier for everyone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant do it. Lol. PM me if your curious.


----------



## eclein

DSNUTS which model did you just get that your liking??


I came to the thread with my BA10 thoughts, enjoyed the chat and bought a lot of stuff since...2 ZSN’s, V80’s, BQ3’s, Benjie S5, Hidiz AP60 Pro, sold my U4SE’s.........this thread is expensive man.....lol..lol! Oh and waiting for CCA C10’s to ship........my ears are fried!

I’m loving every minute!!


----------



## Podster

eclein said:


> DSNUTS which model did you just get that your liking??
> 
> 
> Refer to previous post


----------



## Lurk650

Podster said:


> @Lurk650 , very sorry to hear of your woes with the DMG's as mine are working perfectly still and I've for sure got them in my top 5 but should always include the caveat of "Subject to change" without warning Finally getting the 1D dialed in and they are solid


Cable swapped finally and it's sadly the Triton8 that is the issue, emailed David to see about repair and getting swapped to 2 pin to use with the 1D. I have enough MMCX cables


----------



## Podster

Ah, relieved at that aspect and the cable you sent with the 1D (Kinboofi) is quite nice, going to dig around and see if I have a 2 pin SE so I can hear some of my non-balanced DAP's! They have been sounding very sweet on the Opy # 1 and ES-100 which I'm in as I type


----------



## Lurk650

Podster said:


> Ah, relieved at that aspect and the cable you sent with the 1D (Kinboofi) is quite nice, going to dig around and see if I have a 2 pin SE so I can hear some of my non-balanced DAP's! They have been sounding very sweet on the Opy # 1 and ES-100 which I'm in as I type


You need the Fiio BL35 adapter . Should have sent it with it lol.


----------



## josesol07

Dsnuts said:


> I will tell you guys. My new earphones I got. You guys know which ones. AMAZING! Just ASTOUNDING! I have been PMing others that bought them on 11.11 sales and I have to say it not only punches way above price paid. These hang with my Andromda S easily. They are on that level of SQ for $350 I paid I could not be more happier. I left an impression of them on one of the 5 star reviews about them if you want to go to the site and read it. ( which havent posted yet, I believe seller reads every remark left by buyers before posting)
> These give some very stiff competition to my DZ12 ( made by the same OEM), my IT04, Z5 and are at a similar level in SQ to my Andromeda S. Just crazy!


wow, could you provide the link for that review?


----------



## daid1

josesol07 said:


> wow, could you provide the link for that review?



I think is a banned seller of the 12 driver iem, if imI not wrong


----------



## eclein

Ok....mystery solved, but new problem I’m having is my “fungus among us” cable is now just to funky to use. Amazon has a replacement cable but pin size is not available, I don’t wanna wait for slow boat, anybody know of a good quick replacement cable that’s available for KZ BA10?


----------



## josesol07

Damn, would I get into trouble if I ask @Dsnuts that link by PM? these bans policies don´t make much sense to me, but rather behave myself


----------



## battosai

Come on guys, it's not rocket science what Dsnuts bought! It's the High Quality 6x2 iems from China. Still waiting on my 4x2 to even ship... I'm not happy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys. Lets chill on the subject. Wish I could just talk about them and such but I cant. You guys know why. Do your own research if you are curious.


----------



## crabdog

It never stays away too long. Strap in suckers!


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> I will tell you guys. My new earphones I got. You guys know which ones. AMAZING! Just ASTOUNDING! I have been PMing others that bought them on 11.11 sales and I have to say it not only punches way above price paid. These hang with my Andromda S easily. They are on that level of SQ for $350 I paid I could not be more happier. I left an impression of them on one of the 5 star reviews about them if you want to go to the site and read it. ( which havent posted yet, I believe seller reads every remark left by buyers before posting)
> 
> These give some very stiff competition to my DZ12 ( made by the same OEM), my IT04, Z5 and are at a similar level in SQ to my Andromeda S. Just crazy!



Can't wait for my pair to arrive


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2018)

crabdog said:


> It never stays away too long. Strap in suckers!


I'd also like to remind everyone of the NiceHCK HK6 hype collapse. Hypes are getting pricier with every season.


----------



## Podster

Otto Motor said:


> I'd also like to remind everyone of the NiceHCK HK6 hype collapse. Hypes are getting pricier with every season.



Not to mention in a subjective hobby like this; one mans hype could very well be another man's (Or Ladies lest I forget) dud


----------



## trellus

Otto Motor said:


> I'd also like to remind everyone of the NiceHCK HK6 hype collapse. Hypes are getting pricier with every season.


Apparently, I'm too new to this thread to have any memory of this, so the reminder isn't ringing a bell. 

What's the TL;DR?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2018)

trellus said:


> Apparently, I'm too new to this thread to have any memory of this, so the reminder isn't ringing a bell.
> 
> What's the TL;DR?


What is a TL;DR? As to the HK6...hyped and then only @HungryPanda liked them in the end.

First everybody is in denial as they have spent so much money in the hype train's dining car - and when they finally wake up they realize that the train has left the station without them.

First thing - particularly when much money is at stake - is a frequency response curve. Without it, I don't go any further. High rollers likely know which signature they like and which not. Some run away from a flat graph and others from a V-shape. But no graph is not enough information. A graph is also objective (although not sufficient), listening impressions are not. In the end, both are needed to complete the puzzle.


----------



## trellus

Otto Motor said:


> What is a TL;DR?



Sorry, it's lazy-write for "too long; didn't read" as in, what's the general summary of what happened around this HK6 that caused the hype to collapse?  QC issues or something...?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2018)

trellus said:


> Sorry, it's lazy-write for "too long; didn't read" as in, what's the general summary of what happened around this HK6 that caused the hype to collapse?  QC issues or something...?



As to your acronyms: don't forget, many people here are old. In the HK6 case...some listeners changed their mind...can't remember the details. Or some ordered it after reading reviews and then didn't like them...

I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment [caution: I may as well have cited somebody wrong and the good dm6 is still running full steam ahead].


----------



## Podster (Dec 11, 2018)

crabdog said:


> It never stays away too long. Strap in suckers!



"Mongo don't know...........................has to do with where Choo Choo go"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Otto Motor , I refer back to my dud comment! I still love my Micro Driver Rockets


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> As to your acronyms: don't forget, many people here are old. In the HK6 case...some listeners changed their mind...can't remember the details. Or some ordered it after reading reviews and then didn't like them...
> 
> *I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment.*



DM6. As in, BGVP DM6? That train derailed? If so, I bet that would make for a juicy read.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> DM6. As in, BGVP DM6? That train derailed? If so, I bet that would make for a juicy read.


Did I misread that note on the dm6 derailment? I personally have not heard details of such a derailment.


----------



## Podster (Dec 11, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> DM6. As in, BGVP DM6? That train derailed? If so, I bet that would make for a juicy read.



Are we mixing up the 6's and G's again Inquiring minds want to know if there current orders have derailed before even making it stateside

So you think it derailed in Hawaii


----------



## Otto Motor

Podster said:


> Are we mixing up the 6's and G's again Inquiring minds want to know if there current orders have derailed before even making it stateside


I better stop my train now and go to a Christmas party .


----------



## Podster

Otto Motor said:


> I better stop my train now and go to a Christmas party .



Depending on your current speed and number of cars you may have a while before you can exit the train


----------



## B9Scrambler (Dec 11, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Did I misread that note on the dm6 derailment? I personally have not heard details of such a derailment.



I highlighted the specific statement I was replying to in my quote.

"*I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment."*

I guess that was a typo and you meant to say HK6. This is why proper model names instead of a flurry of numbers and letters are welcome, haha. Oh well


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> I highlighted the specific statement I was reply to in my quote.
> 
> "*I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment."*
> 
> I guess that was a typo and you meant to say HK6. This is why proper model names instead of a flurry of numbers and letters are welcome, haha. Oh well



I was just thinking how many pissed off buyers there were going to be since my seller says he's only getting 20 pieces a day from the builder and by my current wait and calculations he sold 300 pair out of his store alone! I know when I started surfing AliEx again every store I stopped at said sold out


----------



## HungryPanda

I still really enjoy the HK6 when I listen to them


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> I highlighted the specific statement I was reply to in my quote.
> 
> "*I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment."*
> 
> I guess that was a typo and you meant to say HK6. This is why proper model names instead of a flurry of numbers and letters are welcome, haha. Oh well


My apologies, I am notorious for mixing up such random number and letter arrangements. That's why I don't drive a Lexus...I better fix that claim of mine in order not to get a sharp letter from Gary at BMW...what was that earphone brand called again?

The World needs more Garys.


----------



## daid1

HungryPanda said:


> I still really enjoy the HK6 when I listen to them



me to


----------



## Dsnuts

Me Three


----------



## Podster (Dec 11, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> My apologies, I am notorious for mixing up such random number and letter arrangements. That's why I don't drive a Lexus...I better fix that.



Right, I just want my car to have that big red and blue "M" on the back

By the way I'm re-discovering the Reverend Al on the old IDUN MO


----------



## scottanz

Podster said:


> Right, I just want my car to have that big red and blue "M" on the back
> 
> By the way I'm re-discovering the Reverend Al on the old IDUN MO



I purchased a pair of Idun's hours back from 12/12 sales at Taobao, I managed to try them on for 15 minutes and I think they are fantastic.
My pair of DM6's are still on the way to me from AV and I will try to do a comparison, I feel that the Idun's are an upgraded Ostry KC06A.
Just enough bass when needed, natural mids with shimmering highs(might be fatiguing), they work super well with vocals.

The Idun's don't get enough hype!
The entire package is solid with nice stock cables and the fit works superb..


----------



## rendyG

Otto Motor said:


> As to your acronyms: don't forget, many people here are old. In the HK6 case...some listeners changed their mind...can't remember the details. Or some ordered it after reading reviews and then didn't like them...
> 
> I missed the dm6 hype-train derailment [caution: I may as well have cited somebody wrong and the good dm6 is still running full steam ahead].



Imho DM6 train won't derail anytime soon. HBB created a dedicated thread for BGVP so we don't see much talk here anymore. Sadly there is the fact that most of the people who ordered DM6 still haven't recieved theirs yet, the thread is so far full of complaints.. There will be definitely load of impressions soon.

I don't know how much can be changed by tuning BA's differently, because DM6's tonality won't satisfy everyone (I agree with you Otto that FR is important aspect as we all prefer different tonality). I prefer tuning closer to Harman target, however I like my DM6 very much, mainly due to its spacious presentation and technicality. 

Maybe we will see BGVP or another company release another iem with "better" tuning while keeping the technical performance, but until then DM6 will be one of the best around $150... My opinion


----------



## Redcarmoose

rendyG said:


> Imho DM6 train won't derail anytime soon. HBB created a dedicated thread for BGVP so we don't see much talk here anymore. Sadly there is the fact that most of the people who ordered DM6 still haven't recieved theirs yet, the thread is so far full of complaints.. There will be definitely load of impressions soon.
> 
> I don't know how much can be changed by tuning BA's differently, because DM6's tonality won't satisfy everyone (I agree with you Otto that FR is important aspect as we all prefer different tonality). I prefer tuning closer to Harman target, however I like my DM6 very much, mainly due to its spacious presentation and technicality.
> 
> Maybe we will see BGVP or another company release another iem with "better" tuning while keeping the technical performance, but until then DM6 will be one of the best around $150... My opinion



I feel guilty not using my other IEMs as the DM6 IEMs get all the love. Truly an amazing IEM, and exciting that Chi-Fi is moving in such a direction. Stuff is only going to get better. IMO
I’ll probably get some cables of equal value at some point to try and take them to the next level. It would be silly to put a $500 cable on them, though stranger stuff has happened around here.


----------



## ranchowner

Ok, so I'm looking for another IEM.
Toneking T88K's are great, and the sound continue to amaze me, but my ears is very small by any standard - and I can't use the T88k's without discomfort over long periods of time ( tip rolling doesn't solve the problem, the shells are too big I'm afraid )

Looking for something that can fit small ear canals, and cheaper - around the USD 200 - 250 range maybe.

Not into very cold IEM's, but I'm not a basshead either.
Clarity, seperation, good imaging, very present sub bass + mid bass, and not sibilant or sharp highs is what I'm looking for, as in a somewhat laid back IEM that still doesn't sound too muffled.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## FastAndClean

ranchowner said:


> Ok, so I'm looking for another IEM.
> Toneking T88K's are great, and the sound continue to amaze me, but my ears is very small by any standard - and I can't use the T88k's without discomfort over long periods of time ( tip rolling doesn't solve the problem, the shells are too big I'm afraid )
> 
> Looking for something that can fit small ear canals, and cheaper - around the USD 200 - 250 range maybe.
> ...


kanas pro


----------



## ranchowner

FastAndClean said:


> kanas pro



Aren't these fairly large?
Gah, it's annoying to not have the chance to demo any IEM's where I live, and i only get to try the IEM after it's shipped from China to my door


----------



## Podster

ranchowner said:


> Ok, so I'm looking for another IEM.
> Toneking T88K's are great, and the sound continue to amaze me, but my ears is very small by any standard - and I can't use the T88k's without discomfort over long periods of time ( tip rolling doesn't solve the problem, the shells are too big I'm afraid )
> 
> Looking for something that can fit small ear canals, and cheaper - around the USD 200 - 250 range maybe.
> ...



I cannot suggest the kanas Pro as I backed them out of my cart way nack when in favor of the IDUN and Toneking Nine Tails which I highly recommend as unlike the T88’s will fit great and have the sweet Toneking signature. 

When one first looks at the 9 tails you think no way but they are simply one of my best fitting iem’s and sound awesome. They are in my first grab pile and really in my top 10 to listen too. I listened to Lurk brag about them for so long I gave them a shot and so glad I did now.


----------



## FastAndClean

ranchowner said:


> Aren't these fairly large?
> Gah, it's annoying to not have the chance to demo any IEM's where I live, and i only get to try the IEM after it's shipped from China to my door


they are small, very comfortable


----------



## Podster

Once again I cannot speak for anything on the Kanas Pro since I've never seen them in person, as far as the Toneking Nine Tails here they are between the T2 and ZS6 for reference


----------



## kova4a (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, I finally got around to clear my super fuku bag from the customs. I just unpacked it and will test the stuff out later today, but that flang DAP is the cheapest looking thing with the most craptastic build I've held in a very very long time. The DT600 doesn't look that good either, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt (well, at least the DT600 coz that DAP has to be some mighty impressive performer to make me even consider using it. So far seems like 220 bucks down the drain aside from the cable and the spinfit tips

On another note, apparently this ikko oh1 is not some random fluke from an unknown company but rather a brand of Colorfly. Colorfly has also decided to release their own version called CH1, which is "kinda" better looking


----------



## Podster (Dec 12, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Well, I finally got around to clear my super fuku bag from the customs. I just unpacked it and will test the stuff out later today, but that flang DAP is the cheapest looking thing with the most craptastic build I've held in in a very very long time. The DT600 doesn't look that good either, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt (well, at least the DT600 coz that DAP has to be some mighty impressive performer to make me even consider using it. So far seems like 220 bucks down the drain aside from the cable and the spinfit tips
> 
> On another note, apparently this ikko oh1 is not some random fluke from an unknown company but rather a brand of Colorfly. Colorfly has also decided to release their own version called CH1, which is "kinda" better looking



THX, the CH1 will sure look nice with my C3 To me that shape is Saxy as Hades

@Redcarmoose , I have always loved your pictures and rigs and trust your ear Now my anticipation of receiving my DM6's is just killing me Makes me think @rendyG is right on DM6 not having enough review yet to derail

Are we not all in the Discovery mode around here anyway Current rotation:


----------



## davidcotton

ranchowner said:


> Ok, so I'm looking for another IEM.
> Toneking T88K's are great, and the sound continue to amaze me, but my ears is very small by any standard - and I can't use the T88k's without discomfort over long periods of time ( tip rolling doesn't solve the problem, the shells are too big I'm afraid )
> 
> Looking for something that can fit small ear canals, and cheaper - around the USD 200 - 250 range maybe.
> ...



Rose Mini range from penon might suit but they do have reports of qc issues.  That said thought about saving a bit more and going custom?  Might seem expensive initially, but if you do have issues with normal iems (I have the same issue, and one reason why I have not got into it as much as I might have as there is no point)then it could save you time in the long run?


----------



## Podster

davidcotton said:


> Rose Mini range from penon might suit but they do have reports of qc issues.  That said thought about saving a bit more and going custom?  Might seem expensive initially, but if you do have issues with normal iems (I have the same issue, and one reason why I have not got into it as much as I might have as there is no point)then it could save you time in the long run?



Well to add to that and based on the sound signature Ranch is looking for these would be a sweet ciem recommendation if things settle down with Advanced and they get back up and running again because the M5 1D Universal is very nice so I can only imagine the ciem version being stellar Retail is $449.00

https://www.adv-sound.com/products/m5-1d 

Here's the Universal


----------



## Lurk650

Hey those look familiar 

On that note, I want to add, Advanced's customer service is stellar. Also, they have a rewards program, buying from them gives you points to redeem for discounts/accessories. Since I purchased the 1D (my pair above), the rewards have gotten me the M3 BT cable for $50 and the Elise for $15 with discounts. 

Now, I will say, for the price I paid, you could get something that sounds better BUT if that IEM breaks or arrives damaged, you are either screwed or go through a long process of compensation. Also, ChiFi stores MAY individually give you discounts for always shopping with them but its not consistent. Things to keep in mind and why I've strayed from AE ordering.


----------



## Dsnuts

A  new player, with 3 card slots!! Yes. But





*TECSUN PD-50 High Definition Lossless Bluetooth Portable Music Player with 3 SD card Slot*

*Description*

Supports up to 24bit/192kHz DFF/WAV/FLAC/APE mainstream lossless format audio and MP3 format audio

Built-in 16GB Flash

*3 TF card slots, each supporting up to 32GB*

Bluetooth transmission can send programs to Bluetooth speakers

USB digital in-stream decoding, can be used as USB amp

With coaxial output and analog audio output interface

Built-in DSP equalizer, 6 equalization modes (can be set according to preferences), adapt to different needs

High fidelity low impedance headphone amplifier

Built-in high-capacity lithium-ion polymer battery for long battery life

External DC 5V power supply, with intelligent charging function

Small size and easy to carry

*Specification*

Bluetooth system: Bluetooth 4.0

Audio format support: DFF/WAV/FLAC/APE (maximum compatible with 24bit/192kHz audio)

Frequency response characteristics:± 0.5dB (25Hz-20kHz)

Left and right channel separation: ≥80dB (Earphones) ≥85dB (line output)

Signal to noise ratio: ≥105dB (Earphones) ≥110dB (line output)

Distortion:≤0.01%

Maximum output voltage:3.3±0.2 Vp-p/32Ω(Earphones) ;5.6±0.5 Vp-p/10kΩ(line output) ;

Memory: 1.16G internal memory

              2. External TF card slot X3

Digital audio port: coaxial output; USB input

Working voltage: 3.8V(internal 3.8v/2300mAhlithium-ion polymer battery)

Charging voltage:5V/≥2A

Power consumption: about 0.8W

Size: 124*60*15mm

Weight (including battery): 158g


----------



## Dsnuts

That makes no sense. Lol.


----------



## Lurk650

You are right @Podster, the Nine Tail are a severely underrated Discovery. Got them hooked up to the zx300 right now, balanced of course. So smooth. Forgot how good they are.


----------



## ranchowner

I ended up ordering the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 from Penon.
I'm excited to see how they perform


----------



## Animagus (Dec 13, 2018)

Does anyone have the Simgot EM2 or the Meeture MT3? I was sent these and according to the specifications on their website, EM2 is a Hybrid with 1DD+1BA (Same DD as EN700 Pro + Knowles RAF 32873) and MT3 is a single DD (Same DD as EN700 Pro). For their configuration, they're quite cheap with EM2 being $95 and MT3 being $72 with discount coupons on Amazon.

I'll give them a good listen and report back but initial impressions of the EM2 with a quick listen are good. EM2 being a hybrid with a knowles BA is cheaper than the iBasso IT01. Let's see if it can beat the $100 king. Haha


----------



## zikarus

kova4a said:


> Well, I finally got around to clear my super fuku bag from the customs. I just unpacked it and will test the stuff out later today, but that flang DAP is the cheapest looking thing with the most craptastic build I've held in a very very long time. The DT600 doesn't look that good either, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt (well, at least the DT600 coz that DAP has to be some mighty impressive performer to make me even consider using it. So far seems like 220 bucks down the drain aside from the cable and the spinfit tips
> 
> On another note, apparently this ikko oh1 is not some random fluke from an unknown company but rather a brand of Colorfly. Colorfly has also decided to release their own version called CH1, which is "kinda" better looking


Looking forward to your impressions of the DT600...


----------



## CoFire

*On Massdrop*

*Macaw GT600S IEM*
*$39.99 (normally $99.99)*

Currently on Massdrop, are these worth it given the current offerings? If they have no bass, no dice though I'm not looking for cannons, just not extreme bleeders.


----------



## Broquen

Dsnuts said:


> *Specification*
> 
> Bluetooth system: Bluetooth 4.0



?


----------



## kova4a

zikarus said:


> Looking forward to your impressions of the DT600...


Well, it's kinda decent. Its neutralish with decent amount of detail. The low end lacks sub-bass extension but is actually pretty good for BA with good attack and decay. There is a peak in the upper mids/lower treble to boost the clarity but it can be quite tiring depending on the music. The upper treble is really laid back to a point there is zero shimmer and the overall presentation becomes very intimate and lacking openness, especially in height. This also affects the instruments making them lose their natural reverb. It is kinda fixable with a big eq boost of the upper treble though. Soundstage-wise it is about average but quite flat in dimension without the eq boost. It also can sound quite busy at times. 

Overall, not a bad iem and I would pick it over something like the brainwavz b150, which it reminds me a bit of, but would be an easier recommendation if I knew it would cost 50-60 bucks and it will be double that. I am not here to hype gear as others and I guess you would be getting a lot of similar opinions from me if I was getting on all of the hype trains. So far I'm not impressed with that DIY chi-fi stuff I've heard. I guess I'll be sticking to the more renowned brands in the future and the chi-fi stuff will be limited to vsonic, flc, moondrop, colorfly, fiio, tfz, etc., rather than random OEM designs that released on daily basis.


----------



## Podster (Dec 13, 2018)

kova4a said:


> Well, it's kinda decent. Its neutralish with decent amount of detail. The low end lacks sub-bass extension but is actually pretty good for BA with good attack and decay. There is a peak in the upper mids/lower treble to boost the clarity but it can be quite tiring depending on the music. The upper treble is really laid back to a point there is zero shimmer and the overall presentation becomes very intimate and lacking openness, especially in height. This also affects the instruments making them lose their natural reverb. It is kinda fixable with a big eq boost of the upper treble though. Soundstage-wise it is about average but quite flat in dimension without the eq boost. It also can sound quite busy at times.
> 
> Overall, not a bad iem and I would pick it over something like the brainwavz b150, which it reminds me a bit of, but would be an easier recommendation if I knew it would cost 50-60 bucks and it will be double that. I am not here to hype gear as others and I guess you would be getting a lot of similar opinions from me if I was getting on all of the hype trains. So far I'm not impressed with that DIY chi-fi stuff I've heard. I guess I'll be sticking to the more renowned brands in the future and the chi-fi stuff will be limited to vsonic, flc, moondrop, colorfly, fiio, tfz, etc., rather than random OEM designs that released on daily basis.



Glad you are keeping TFZ on your Hit List





@CoFire , considering they have a bass filter you can probably reach your goal and no doubt among current offerings a DD/BA Hybrid at $40 is competitive IMO


----------



## drbluenewmexico

B9Scrambler said:


> DM6. As in, BGVP DM6? That train derailed? If so, I bet that would make for a juicy read.


I BELIEVE it was HBB who got the DM6 train moving with his super enthusiastic recommendation for them.  I like HBB's taste in sound, so i snapped up one of
the last sets available from Penon Audio, burned them in for a 100 hours and....they are everything he said about them....transparent and responsive to different
gear and styles of music....glad i got some....but truthfully i like the P4 a bit better....different trains for different brains....
and ears...


----------



## Podster

drbluenewmexico said:


> I BELIEVE it was HBB who got the DM6 train moving with his super enthusiastic recommendation for them.  I like HBB's taste in sound, so i snapped up one of
> the last sets available from Penon Audio, burned them in for a 100 hours and....they are everything he said about them....transparent and responsive to different
> gear and styles of music....glad i got some....but truthfully i like the P4 a bit better....different trains for different brains....
> and ears...



Yeah, my seller just left me a message they are trying to get my Ivory DM6's out the door You are not helping my anticipation one bit @drbluenewmexico LOL I like my DMG's but I'm truly hoping the DM6's best them big time


----------



## ranchowner

drbluenewmexico said:


> I BELIEVE it was HBB who got the DM6 train moving with his super enthusiastic recommendation for them.  I like HBB's taste in sound, so i snapped up one of
> the last sets available from Penon Audio, burned them in for a 100 hours and....they are everything he said about them....transparent and responsive to different
> gear and styles of music....glad i got some....but truthfully i like the P4 a bit better....different trains for different brains....
> and ears...



Audbos and Tenhhz = one in the same?


----------



## dweaver

Well I got busy so forgot cancel my Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless, so I am going to put them through their paces since I can return them if not satisfied.

Will compare them against my WF700N and the AKG N200. They are gonna have to knock my socks off for me to keep them as I have been buying a bit to much gear lately...

Will post some early impressions later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ranchowner said:


> Audbos and Tenhhz = one in the same?


Occ
Apparently similar but different  sound profiles


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Podster said:


> Yeah, my seller just left me a message they are trying to get my Ivory DM6's out the door You are not helping my anticipation one bit @drbluenewmexico LOL I like my DMG's but I'm truly hoping the DM6's best them big time


I think you will be happy  with DM6.  more robust sound and timbre


----------



## harry501501

Quick question... I find the vocals on the DMG very recessed at times and hidden in the mix... is this just me? I also get some distortion on a Queen song called You Take My Breath Away during some of the higher register harmonies which I don' get with any other set


----------



## thejoker13

harry501501 said:


> Quick question... I find the vocals on the DMG very recessed at times and hidden in the mix... is this just me? I also get some distortion on a Queen song called You Take My Breath Away during some of the higher register harmonies which I don' get with any other set


Not just you at all. I sold my pair and haven't missed them for a second since.


----------



## Zerohour88

ranchowner said:


> Audbos and Tenhhz = one in the same?



Audbos is old brand name for Tenhz (which split off from Magaosi)


----------



## dweaver (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok, so my MTW charged up and are playing away in my ears. So let me set the stage a bit. I ordered these online back Nov. 30 and I impatiently waited for them to come in. How impatient you ask? During that time I bought the KEF Space One over ear wired ANC headphone and a couple days ago the AKG N200. Now the reason this important is that the KEF are very balanced sounding and the N200 sound... well they sound like an AKG product. Very mid/treble centric or bright.

So I plug in the MTW and get an immediate blast of bass and warmth. It was a bit of a shock after starting to get used to the N200. To say they are opposites is almost an understatement.

So these are definitely on the bass side of the fence. But as I listen I dont think they are as thick sounding as the WF700N (I mentioned WF1000X above but that's not right and I will fix that post). But will confirm that in a day or so when I have a bit more time. So we are talking a warm bass oriented signature that does remind me a bit of my old IE8's but not nearly as dark sounding (warm not dark). These also have a bit of the IE8 3D/sound stage charm. But since I have not had the IE8 in a long time I will not try to even guess how similar they are in this respect.

As my brain readjusts as I type I am starting to enjoy the signature. I believe this signature will work much better out and about than the N200. I think the MTW will be more isolating but again will know better after I use them on transit.

I left my phone in one room and went to a room where I know signal strength starts to be an issue and these worked as good as several other BT devices I own only being bested by my best full size BT headphones like the MDR 1000XM3. So very happy with BT connectivity. I have one area on my transit route that causes BT dropouts though so will report how they handle that area tomorrow.

The more I listen to these the more I am liking them. I have to he honest. I have always been tempted to rebuy an IE8x product but always stop short because of the $400 price tag so I bought these hoping to give myself some of that sound while getting a good wireless product to boot. The more I listen to these the more I think I may have hit that jackpot.

Still not sure I will keep them as I have to see how long they play on a charge and other factors like BT connectivity. But I am already leaning towards keeping them. Price be damned...

OH, one more thing. Some have mentioned buzzing on these. Now keep in mind I am a 50+ year old man with normal hearing loss for someone my age (pretty much cant hear anything over about 11,000khz) but I hear no buzzing of any kind.


----------



## dweaver

Some ear porn... old west style LOL.


----------



## rodel808

FastAndClean said:


> kanas pro



@ranchowner I second this recommendation. I have a pair and it's now my most favorite single dd iem. Besting even over my ex1000 and xelento. I use Spinfit double flange tips to get maximum bass out of them. Foams will tame the bass. These are "my precious" and I have a habit of wiping them clean of fingerprints till I can see myself in the mirror like finish haha.


----------



## rendyG

rodel808 said:


> @ranchowner I second this recommendation. I have a pair and it's now my most favorite single dd iem. Besting even over my ex1000 and xelento. I use Spinfit double flange tips to get maximum bass out of them. Foams will tame the bass. These are "my precious" and I have a habit of wiping them clean of fingerprints till I can see myself in the mirror like finish haha.



Can you copmare them to er4xr? I'm looking at these flr a while, but not many impresions available..


----------



## ranchowner

rodel808 said:


> @ranchowner I second this recommendation. I have a pair and it's now my most favorite single dd iem. Besting even over my ex1000 and xelento. I use Spinfit double flange tips to get maximum bass out of them. Foams will tame the bass. These are "my precious" and I have a habit of wiping them clean of fingerprints till I can see myself in the mirror like finish haha.



They might be my next pickup, let's see after christmas 
For now, I've ordered the Whizzer's.

Thanks for the suggestion, they do seem like a great IEM.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 14, 2018)

Each day that passes i like my tehnz p4 pro more, and BGVP DMG less.

I actually did a A/B on dmg and kz zst and found them uncomfortably similar sounding :/

Of couse, the bass on Zst are looser, mids on DMG'S are thicker, the imaging is more precise and the sounstage gets more depth, but anyway. Too pricey v shaped signature for me. The mid bass is killing this earphone.
I recommend only if you want a V shaped iem, and in that case, the hifiboy v3 aparently doesn't have the annoying mid bass, and also TFZ king pro should sound more visceral according to b9s review.

I am trying to get rid of mine to get a moondrop kanas/kanas pro

Single dynamic coherence 

I also think the tehnz p4 pro benefit from an AMP, not any, but a desktop AMP designed for power hungry cans. Plugging them on my topping a30 in the 30ohm output impedance makes them sound bigger, with a much better Bass, more articulate and less congested on the lower end. I think the power can lower the distortion ? I would be pleased if anyone tries p4 pro on a high power output with high OI.

I really see a difference from my Samsung s8, and my topping is plugged on my crap notebook motherboard soundcard (it is really crap) myabe some of the bass thump comes from it, but definitely not the lower distortion that i percieve. If the bigger thump come from the output (i can check later if anyone want) that means that the bass gets more dynamics anyway, being able to receive eq better than on a weak source and sounding more resolving in stock.

I would also ask you guys to try this earphone on balanced if you don't have a high power desktop source, the difference should be also there, IF am not crazy.

These earphones growed on me. They are much more closesr from my he4xx than DMG's for example.

When my desktop dac arrives i will have the final answer.


----------



## ranchowner

Received my Spinfit tips yesterday.

The comfort that these provide is amazing, far better than any tips I've tried so far ( including foams ).
T88k has been a very tight fit for me, but these do improve the comfort by a good margine.

Though, they do make the T88k sound rather dark and almost muffled - compared to what I know T88k can perform with other tips.
Didn't think these would tame the treble that much, it's a shame.

T88k has extreme benefits for wide tips, which aren't long in terms of height.
I was pretty suprised to see how much the audio signature changed.


----------



## paulindss

rodel808 said:


> @ranchowner I second this recommendation. I have a pair and it's now my most favorite single dd iem. Besting even over my ex1000 and xelento. I use Spinfit double flange tips to get maximum bass out of them. Foams will tame the bass. These are "my precious" and I have a habit of wiping them clean of fingerprints till I can see myself in the mirror like finish haha.



Could give some words on z5000 ? They can be a basshead alternative to the likes of good sounding iems on the level of kanas etc ?


----------



## FastAndClean

rodel808 said:


> @ranchowner I second this recommendation. I have a pair and it's now my most favorite single dd iem. Besting even over my ex1000 and xelento. I use Spinfit double flange tips to get maximum bass out of them. Foams will tame the bass. These are "my precious" and I have a habit of wiping them clean of fingerprints till I can see myself in the mirror like finish haha.


a lot of people have no idea how good Kanas Pro is, such a shame, it can compete with some flagships but is not very popular, well what can you do


----------



## liquidrats

FastAndClean said:


> a lot of people have no idea how good Kanas Pro is, such a shame, it can compete with some flagships but is not very popular, well what can you do


This is the same for magaosi k6..


----------



## rodel808

rendyG said:


> Can you copmare them to er4xr? I'm looking at these flr a while, but not many impresions available..



Kanas Pro
more pronounced bass with better decay, bigger soundstage, better separation, a bit more sparkle up top (not fatiguing at all), more airy, warmer and lively, isolation is pretty good with Spinfit double flange, male vocals sounds better and fuller

ER4XR
able to hit sub-bass level but decay is quick, better clarity, mids and female vocals are slightly more forward, much better isolation 


The bass on the Kanas on first listen immediately reminded me of the CA Vega I once had.


----------



## rodel808

paulindss said:


> Could give some words on z5000 ? They can be a basshead alternative to the likes of good sounding iems on the level of kanas etc ?



Z5000 are one of my most favorite iem regardless of price and #1 bass iem in my books. In stock form these sound super dark with mids too recessed for my taste. With a bit of EQ, these really shine. Compared to Kanas, the z5000 will still sound darker even with eq. Z5000 is my goto basshead iem but it also works very well for other genres too. Also, Z5000 has a kind of grainy analogue sound to it.


----------



## rodel808

liquidrats said:


> This is the same for magaosi k6..



The k6 has been on my list to try also. I see you have an oriolus mk2 (I have the reborn). Could you please give a quick comparison between the mk2 and k6?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Dec 14, 2018)

bisonicr's review of the NiceHCK FW6 (another 6BA in the veins of HK6, 2 Knowles mid-low range BA and 4 unknown BA for highs)

a mid-focused IEM, it seems, despite the 4BA for highs.


----------



## paulindss

The k6 grabs my attention as a possible alternative to dm6, magaosi says that is the same philosophy of k5, wich people said to have better mid range-teble transition than dm6. But with a even better bass tha  dm6 with 2 knowles for bass.

But is is also +300$, a no-go for me


----------



## liquidrats (Dec 14, 2018)

rodel808 said:


> The k6 has been on my list to try also. I see you have an oriolus mk2 (I have the reborn). Could you please give a quick comparison between the mk2 and k6?


Let's see. To me the K6 has an upper win for detail retrieval that's simply because it's a W sound sig. For treble, k6 wins. It extends far.. further than dm6 also. But some may not like this sound sig as it can be genre specific. Mid is smooth and warmish but not as organic and forward as oriolus. Vocals are not forward but part of the mix. May not be bad bere. In the bass department k6 has more layers and definition however don't expect it to go as low as oriolus as we're comparing dd and ba driven bass. But what we have with the k6 is more defined bass. Sound separation wise, k6 is excellent in it, I think it could be bit too much separation. Not sure if there's such a thing.

I am using ares ii with my oriolus + mandarin peel and stock cable on k6 + aet08.


----------



## liquidrats

paulindss said:


> The k6 grabs my attention as a possible alternative to dm6, magaosi says that is the same philosophy of k5, wich people said to have better mid range-teble transition than dm6. But with a even better bass tha  dm6 with 2 knowles for bass.
> 
> But is is also +300$, a no-go for me


Both has the same cable and accesories.. i think they could be manufactured in the same factory.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> a lot of people have no idea how good Kanas Pro is, such a shame, it can compete with some flagships but is not very popular, well what can you do



Stop making me want this. I do not want more iems to come into this house after I get my audbos P4.


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon got the IT01s in stock. Got one on order. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Stop making me want this. I do not want more iems to come into this house after I get my audbos P4.



LOL, you know resistance is futile MB


----------



## Podster (Dec 14, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> Penon got the IT01s in stock. Got one on order. Cant wait to try it out.



So what's the "S" upgrade because so many actually loved the original it01! Sure would hate to think it's really a downgrade with just a new and improved sticker on it Maybe "Shiny metallic purple armour"

THX @drbluenewmexico , I hope you are right on the DM6


----------



## dweaver

Dsnuts said:


> Penon got the IT01s in stock. Got one on order. Cant wait to try it out.


what is the difference between this model and old one?


----------



## Dsnuts

*Paul - iBasso*
*
Sponsor: iBasso
*
*Joined: *Jan 7, 2015
*Posts: *1,733
*Likes: *1,694

Our IT01s are a totally new design of the dynamic driver. The IT01s is a single dynamic driver IEM meant to give you everything that is on the recording and to portray it honestly. A premium in house designed driver, premium balanced cable and a nice solid carrying case.

Utilizing a Nano Tube dome diaphragm with DLC coating and a Tesla magnetic flux design, the IT01s creates an authentic musical experience by capturing the nuances of sound in the recording and staying authentic to it.

The nozzle is removable and extras are provided if the screen should become clogged.

Price: 199 USD.


















Last edited: Nov 25, 2018
​





 Stay updated on iBasso at their sponsor page on Head-Fi. 

​

www.iBasso.com and worldwide at local sellers. Please do not use Fedex when shipping to us. 
Visit and Follow us on Facebook and Twitter: www.facebook.com/iBassoAudio 
Twitter
Please use my email for correspondence: paul@ibasso.com private messages will get a much delayed response.


----------



## dweaver

Look forward to your impressions


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2018)

Diamond Like Carbon is what Campfire Audio uses on their higher end Dynamic earphones. Carbon Nanotubes. Vets of this thread should know all about. This drivers is a nice upgrade to the older graphene they used on the IT01. Early reports is that it is not a V shaped signature but more balanced.

I suspect these will push SQ quite a bit for the money. I have yet to be let down by an Ibasso earphone so I have high expectations of this earphone. I will most definitely let you guys know how it sounds once I get it in a weeks time. Looking forward to this.  This is easily a day one purchase for me.


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> LOL, you know resistance is futile MB



Well, there is no good deal on the Kanas at the moment... it costs ALOT more than anything else I have.... well, not more than my headphones


----------



## Podster (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes and believe me if and when you make that next tier climb your wallet will be screaming I think I ordered the Secret Garden, IDUN, Nine Tails and DMG's within the same month period only to realize once again I only have one set of ears

OK Ds I saw iBasso's ad/post on the "S" model but another hundred dollars just based on some fancy words? 

@CoiL really needs to get a hold of a pair of these because his love for the original would be my deciding factor at this point


----------



## FastAndClean

crinacle
Initial impressions: not bad. A less bassy IT01 with more treble, which makes it sound more balanced and still just as pleasantly tuned (albeit for a different crowd). Still a fun sounding IEM but with details pushed a little more forward.


----------



## blacksesame

hmmm interesting choices. it01s or kanas pro ...

I may end up cancelling my dm6 for one of the above...


----------



## FastAndClean

blacksesame said:


> hmmm interesting choices. it01s or kanas pro ...
> 
> I may end up cancelling my dm6 for one of the above...


Kanas Pro is better build, all metal, it01s is glossy plastic


----------



## FastAndClean

Kanas Pro is the red line, Kanas is the black, if you look at the raw response in grey you will see that Kanas Pro has a lot better response than the it01s, less peaks and dips, neutral with sub bass boost, yummy


----------



## FastAndClean

that is the distortion measurements of Kanas Pro, at 20-30hz is 0.2 %, after that everything is below 0.1%


----------



## blacksesame (Dec 14, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> that is the distortion measurements of Kanas Pro, at 20-30hz is 0.2 %, after that everything is below 0.1%



I have to learn to read these graphs.. lol still a nooob. but you are selling it well for me .i  might just cave in and buy it

edit: from the graphs. kanas vs pro seems very similar except more bass on kanas? treble is close. is it better to get the original?

i compared the specs and it seems identical.


----------



## Riz99

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas Pro is the red line, Kanas is the black, if you look at the raw response in grey you will see that Kanas Pro has a lot better response than the it01s, less peaks and dips, neutral with sub bass boost, yummy


That graph really looks yummy, where did you get it from?


----------



## FastAndClean

Riz99 said:


> That graph really looks yummy, where did you get it from?


https://m.blog.naver.com/PostList.nhn?blogId=gre_nada


----------



## FastAndClean

blacksesame said:


> I have to learn to read these graphs.. lol still a nooob. but you are selling it well for me .i  might just cave in and buy it
> 
> edit: from the graphs. kanas vs pro seems very similar except more bass on kanas? treble is close. is it better to get the original?
> 
> i compared the specs and it seems identical.


Kanas Pro have good sub bass kick and rumble, it is very tight and clean, if you want a little bit more go for the Kanas


----------



## FastAndClean

from those graphs you can think they have a lot of bass, that is not the case


----------



## FastAndClean

Magaosi K6


----------



## blacksesame

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas Pro have good sub bass kick and rumble, it is very tight and clean, if you want a little bit more go for the Kanas


 
.kanas pro it is. i like rumbly clean sub bass.


----------



## hiflofi

It's because they're DF compensated...
Anyway I've been using that blog for a while now and it's the only reason I'm remotely interested in the Moondrop A8.


----------



## FastAndClean

hiflofi said:


> It's because they're DF compensated...


yes and Moondrop uses Harman target to tune the earphones


----------



## rendyG (Dec 14, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas Pro is the red line, Kanas is the black, if you look at the raw response in grey you will see that Kanas Pro has a lot better response than the it01s, less peaks and dips, neutral with sub bass boost, yummy


Seems like the only difference is the bass tuning, which should be easy to mod. I see one vent in front, near nozzle, slight hole in the tuning paper under it would bring the bass down.

Looks like Moondrop just used more breathable tuning paper and charged $20 or so.. could be worse tho 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if this is the only difference, I may just order the non Pro version and mod it myself.
I like the brushed finish more anyway.


----------



## blacksesame

rendyG said:


> Seems like the only difference is the bass tuning, which should be easy to mod. I see one vent in front near nozzle, slight hole in the thning paper under it would bring the bass down.
> 
> Looks like Moondrop just used more breathable tuning paper and charged $20 or so.. could be worse tho
> 
> ...



i like the brushed look too. but i don't trust myself  to mod. lol


----------



## crabdog

It must be a pure BA kinda week. The KOEL sounds like a more refined version of the B100.


----------



## FastAndClean

blacksesame said:


> i like the brushed look too. but i don't trust myself  to mod. lol


it's a fingerprint magnet and i am sort of ocd


----------



## blacksesame

FastAndClean said:


> it's a fingerprint magnet and i am sort of ocd



take sand paper to it... brushed look. lol jk


----------



## rodel808

blacksesame said:


> take sand paper to it... brushed look. lol jk



I kinda wished the pro version had the brushed finish as well. The mirror finish is nice to look at but it makes it very slippery to handle them.

I did notice on mine that there's 2 holes on each piece. One is on the nozzle and the other at the base of the nozzle. Perhaps covering one of them will bring the bass up on par to the non-pro version.

Pairing this on a LG V35 phone with the DTS:X 3D Surround (side-to-side setting) dsp enabled sounds really amazing.


----------



## thejoker13

ranchowner said:


> Received my Spinfit tips yesterday.
> 
> The comfort that these provide is amazing, far better than any tips I've tried so far ( including foams ).
> T88k has been a very tight fit for me, but these do improve the comfort by a good margine.
> ...


I agree 100%! Have you had a chance to try the T88k with jvc spiral dots yet? For me, the wide bore opens the sound up the best on the T88k, and they're comfortable as well.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Stop making me want this. I do not want more iems to come into this house after I get my audbos P4.



I thought you already had the P4?


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, there is no good deal on the Kanas at the moment... it costs ALOT more than anything else I have.... well, not more than my headphones



You could trade some headphones for IEM's, eh?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> You could trade some headphones for IEM's, eh?



No, I like headphones more than iems. 



trellus said:


> I thought you already had the P4?



Ordered on the 1st, I think.  Maybe I will get it next week.  Were you thinking of the P3?  I have that.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> No, I like headphones more than iems.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered on the 1st, I think.  Maybe I will get it next week.  Were you thinking of the P3?  I have that.



No, I meant the Audbos, but I could have gotten them confused as to status of your having them in your possession, for sure.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I like headphones more than iems.


i like iems more, they are small and sound good


----------



## arielext

FastAndClean said:


> i like iems more, they are small and sound good


Why so expensive? Because they are small ánd sound good


----------



## jant71

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rid-6-Units-HIFI-IEM/1825606_32962066220.html

LZ is indeed out. MMCX and two-pin versions which is a nice choice. Wonder what kind of deal Jim can give?? Though it will drop in a few days probably to sneak under $300 especially when more sellers get them in.


----------



## geagle

So, I had some spare time and I did an A/B of the BGVP DM6 and the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 with some tests songs that I often use to get a handle on a head/ear-phone.

Used 2 similar silver cables on both (though the one on the Whizzer Kylin had 8 cores, against the 4 cores of the one I used on the DM6), an A/B switcher, and the DX200TI with an Amp7 (switcher only has 3.5mm sockets, so no point in going balanced).

First of all, I actually did not much like either, oob – thought the Kylin had sort of an overwhelming bass, and the DM6 was a bit “disjointed”, you might say. Also, oob, I thought I liked the DM6 better (meaning, I did not really like it, but I disliked it less than I did the Kylin  ) .

Left both on burn-in for around a full 200 hours (9 days straight, more or less). Both improved considerably, IMO,  though neither changed from day to night: Kylin still has plenty of bass, but it’s overall more balanced (to my ears); DM6 is a lot better, no longer “disjointed”, though I hear the Kylin as being overall a bit more coherent, in sound. On the plus side, I think they’re both listenable bordering on enjoyable, now (and I did NOT think so, oob ).

So, some details:

Sub bass – used Unquiet Tears by Mostly Autumn, and Intro/Set Me Free by Ken Hensley and Live Fire (Live Album): Kylin has definitely lots of sub bass, you can feel it. DM6 has less sub bass, though it’s still there. For both, sub bass is a bit loose, not very tight, though on the DM6s it’s maybe a bit tighter.  This is one of the main differentiating characteristics, IMHO.

Mid Bass/Bass: used Mandelgroove by Blue Man Group: liked both more or less equally

Mids: used some AC/DC, Iron Maiden, Royal Hunt: vocals sound clearer on the Whizzer Kylin, to my ears – it’s as if the Kylin have a bit of an boost on the upper mids, that results in a bit more clarity on those frequencies, and it’s especially hearable on vocals, both male and female (though only female vocals I used are the ones on Unquiet Tears). By comparison, I hear vocals on the DM6 as being a bit warmer, but compared directly to the Kylin I hear them also as having a bit more of “veil” on them (they don’t, really – it only really shows by comparison to something clearly having more clarity) – that’s the second big difference that I hear between them. On a similar note, I thought the bells on Hell’s Bells sounded great on the Kylin, and (just) nice on the DM6 – I imagine due to the same reasons.

Treble: used some Tempest, and Rosemary Hill by Fresh Maggots (cymbals come in pretty early on, and frequently throughout the track): both are fine, but DM6 has a bit more sparkle on top, seems to me

Soundstage: nothing to write home about on either one – both are very in front of you, not 3D, neither one struck me as being particularly wider/taller, maybe the DM6 position you a bit nearer to the stage and the Whizzer a bit farther away, but it’s not night and day.

Separation: again, nothing to write home about on both of them. Not bad, but not their strong suit either.

Sensitivity: Whizzer need more juice, DM6 less: to reach similar listening levels, I had volume at around 80 on the Kylin, and at around 67 on the DM6 (and the Kylin had an 8 core cable, compared to the 4 core of the DM6)

Other notes: I thought the Whizzer were a bit more coherent, overall, and the DM6 were maybe a bit faster.  Also, DM6 has more treble proper, to my ears, but due to the difference in clarity on the mids appeared to me as being actually warmer, overall. Whizzer Kylin has more bass, especially sub-bass.
At the end, I was surprised to understand I may actually like the Whizzer Kylin more  (and I really didn't, at the beginning) - I hear vocals as having a more natural timbre on them, and having overall more clarity (though with a lot of bass – it’s not as overpowering as it was oob, but it’s most definitely there). Both can be nice, depending on personal preference.

I have a strong suspicion that I may end up preferring the Moondrop Kanas Pro to both, though it’s a bit early yet (the Kanas Pro have yet to finish their burn-in period – another 5 days or so) – but I liked the Kanas Pro from the very beginning, oob, and the few “listens” I snatched during the 4 days they’ve been burning them in have done nothing to make me stop liking them .

One warning on the Kylin is that fit may be a bit finicky: they have short nozzles, and I could get a good seal with the Spiral Dots, but I can see some people having to hunt for the right tips in order to do so. The DM6 have an easier fit, and they isolate better, seems to me.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Diamond Like Carbon is what Campfire Audio uses on their higher end Dynamic earphones. Carbon Nanotubes. Vets of this thread should know all about. This drivers is a nice upgrade to the older graphene they used on the IT01. Early reports is that it is not a V shaped signature but more balanced.
> 
> I suspect these will push SQ quite a bit for the money. I have yet to be let down by an Ibasso earphone so I have high expectations of this earphone. I will most definitely let you guys know how it sounds once I get it in a weeks time. Looking forward to this.  This is easily a day one purchase for me.


looking forward to your impressions of the ibasso IT-01s.  did you order one yet?


----------



## jant71 (Dec 15, 2018)

drbluenewmexico said:


> looking forward to your impressions of the ibasso IT-01s.  did you order one yet?


C'mon, drblue, the "once I get in a about a weeks time" had to be a bit of a clue. 

Also saw elsewhere...






Also noticed the A6 Mini is up at $180. Can barely justify keeping the A6 name on it though. Loses 2/3 of the tuning ports(only high end adjustment), loses all 4 of the armatures, and the loudness button. Once you drop all that it is not much of an A6 anymore.


----------



## ranchowner (Dec 15, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I agree 100%! Have you had a chance to try the T88k with jvc spiral dots yet? For me, the wide bore opens the sound up the best on the T88k, and they're comfortable as well.



I don't own the JVC spiral tips. But guess I have to order


----------



## dweaver

Been using the Momentum True Wireless and have to say these are very enjoyable. I know people are hearing artifacts or something over in the wireless thread but I am not able reproduce those issues at all so must have to old of ears.

But all the A/B/C testing is just making me really appreciate the MTW. The N200 is more balanced but just a bit to lean for me. The WF700N actually is a leaner than the MTW but lacks the micro detail and musicality. I wish I could hear the MW07 just to give a comparison but based on what I have the MTW is the best true wireless IEM I have heard by a good margin while giving 4hrs if use per charge at 50% volume and connectivity that is as good as most BT products I own.

If your wanting true wireless the MTW is probably as good as it gets right now unless you can live with the much shorter battery life if the MW07 in which case you might like it more sonically according to some.

For me I want at least 4 hours of play time so like the MTW.

I remember having to play my IE8 fir quite a while before they started to sound good. The MTW was a bit boomy out of the gate but did not take long for me to like them. I dont think they have quite that 3D special sound but they do remind me of that IEM without its negative aspects such as recessed mids or tinny treble.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I can finally say that I am at peace and it lies within the ostry kc07. As soon as I slapped on some double flange tips these iems transformed into something else for me! The vocals are exquisite because it is powerful and expressive which I would rate 10/10 to male vocals and female vocals are also really nice. Soundstage is great and has the same amount of width, height and good depth when using the double flange tips. When compared to the os v3 I would say the kc07 has better soundstage and much better vocals with similar resolution and separation. However, the os v3's bass and treble is definitely better and the best I've heard because of it weighty, engaging and addicting bass! with a very controlled, well extended and smooth treble performance aswell.


----------



## CoiL

geagle said:


> I have a strong suspicion that I may end up preferring the Moondrop Kanas Pro to both, though it’s a bit early yet (the Kanas Pro have yet to finish their burn-in period – another 5 days or so) – but I liked the Kanas Pro from the very beginning, oob, and the few “listens” I snatched during the 4 days they’ve been burning them in have done nothing to make me stop liking them .



Thanks a lot for this comparison! Another note that I`m probably doing right with going for Kanas Pro. Though, I`m still wondering how IT01S vs. Kanas Pro compares?!


----------



## zikarus

kova4a said:


> Well, it's kinda decent. Its neutralish with decent amount of detail. The low end lacks sub-bass extension but is actually pretty good for BA with good attack and decay. There is a peak in the upper mids/lower treble to boost the clarity but it can be quite tiring depending on the music. The upper treble is really laid back to a point there is zero shimmer and the overall presentation becomes very intimate and lacking openness, especially in height. This also affects the instruments making them lose their natural reverb. It is kinda fixable with a big eq boost of the upper treble though. Soundstage-wise it is about average but quite flat in dimension without the eq boost. It also can sound quite busy at times.
> 
> Overall, not a bad iem and I would pick it over something like the brainwavz b150, which it reminds me a bit of, but would be an easier recommendation if I knew it would cost 50-60 bucks and it will be double that. I am not here to hype gear as others and I guess you would be getting a lot of similar opinions from me if I was getting on all of the hype trains. So far I'm not impressed with that DIY chi-fi stuff I've heard. I guess I'll be sticking to the more renowned brands in the future and the chi-fi stuff will be limited to vsonic, flc, moondrop, colorfly, fiio, tfz, etc., rather than random OEM designs that released on daily basis.


Have received my Superbag too and listen to the DT600 right now.

Lacking experience with IEMs (have no more than some Flares a KZ ZSN and will hopefully soon own a DM6) and given the short listening time I nonetheless seem to hear what you did.

The DT600 delivers a very neutral presentation. But it is lacking bass and sub-bass for my taste and due to the tuning for details to me appears a bit unengaging from time to time. All in all the ZSN in comparison is more fun imo (but much more coloured and with a tendency to an almost bloated bass sound with bass heavy music).

Will give the DT600 some more time to burn in though and may try other tips (alas my wide bore Symbios don't fit the small nozzles of the DT600). But I fear it won't get much play time in the end....


----------



## dweaver

It's been a while since I did a full on review of a product. I think the Momentum True Wireless deserved me to change that...


----------



## Gee Simpson

Nabillion_786 said:


> I can finally say that I am at peace and it lies within the ostry kc07. As soon as I slapped on some double flange tips these iems transformed into something else for me! The vocals are exquisite because it is powerful and expressive which I would rate 10/10 to male vocals and female vocals are also really nice. Soundstage is great and has the same amount of width, height and good depth when using the double flange tips. When compared to the os v3 I would say the kc07 has better soundstage and much better vocals with similar resolution and separation. However, the os v3's bass and treble is definitely better and the best I've heard because of it weighty, engaging and addicting bass! with a very controlled, well extended and smooth treble performance aswell.



Glad to hear you've found the right pair for you


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## ranchowner

Just demoed the Massdrop HD6XX, paired with my Dragonfly Black.

This really makes me question if my next buy should be a open back headphone, or an IEM.

Vocals on these are so immensely realistic, treble is laid back - but more detailed than my Toneking T88k's ( quite a step up in terms of micro details actually ).

Not going to compare soundstage, as it wouldnt be fair.

I'm really feeling that the technical performance of my high end IEM's is lackluster compared to these.

Do you aqcuire IEM's for portability, or am I not seeing something that I should?


----------



## Redcarmoose

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/ranchowner.504736/

Much of the time headphones can effortlessly do what IEMs struggle with. But it’s not comparable as IEMs have a different soundstage which  is more inside your head. Also some find IEMs more comfortable, but some find headphones more comfortable? It’s hard to generalize, as what’s more important is getting a sound you like. It’s also maybe more important to get whatever you use to match your equipment regardless of it being IEM or headphone.


----------



## HungryPanda

At home I use headphones and earbuds mostly, but when out and about I use iems. Also in the summer when it is very warm I just use iems as headphones can make me too hot


----------



## Raketen

ranchowner said:


> Just demoed the Massdrop HD6XX, paired with my Dragonfly Black.
> 
> This really makes me question if my next buy should be a open back headphone, or an IEM.
> 
> ...



Kind of funny to be reading this because it used to be conventional wisdom, but  IEMs have become such a giant  portion of the headphone world over the past 10 years it makes sense that nobody takes it for granted anymore. 

IMO such a different listening experience it's almost unfair to compare them, especially because over-ear headphones let you use your outer-ear which is so important to hearing - also no offense to Toneking but you are comparing them to 6xx/hd650, widely considered as one of the best headphones ever made.

Personally I am mainly an IEM  and earbud listener-  isolation, portability & size are big reasons for that, but I think IEM listening also has its own character to appreciate - especially if you are considering them in relation to portable, closed-back headphones which lose some of the advantages of full-size cans. But, if you have the space & cash & time to listen non-portable probably wouldn't be a bad idea to pick up a 6xx and a proper desktop amp instead of an expensive IEM some time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some serious props to Penon folks. Not only did  they send a nice Christmas card. But they sent me a email saying they are upgrading my recent IT01s purchase to DHL so I can get it before Christmas.

This my friends separates Penon from every other seller of audio goods on the nets from China.


----------



## ranchowner

Dsnuts said:


> Some serious props to Penon folks. Not only did  they send a nice Christmas card. But they sent me a email saying they are upgrading my recent IT01s purchase to DHL so I can get it before Christmas.
> 
> This my friends separates Penon from every other seller of audio goods on the nets from China.



Hell yeah.

I just received my Whizzer's.
Got a christmas card, and a penon scarf.

Damn, this service is next level


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Some serious props to Penon folks. Not only did  they send a nice Christmas card. But they sent me a email saying they are upgrading my recent IT01s purchase to DHL so I can get it before Christmas.
> 
> This my friends separates Penon from every other seller of audio goods on the nets from China.



This is actually a reason I would hesitate to buy directly from Penon.  An upgrade to DHL could end up being costly for us... DHL handling fees and likelihood  of incurring import fees.


----------



## dweaver

DHL costs insane money in Canada. I was going to order a cable from China and the DHL shipping cost was more than double the cost of the cable. In general UPS is the worst, then DHL, then FedEx. Generally I can only afford over seas using Canada Post.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dweaver said:


> DHL costs insane money in Canada. I was going to order a cable from China and the DHL shipping cost was more than double the cost of the cable. In general UPS is the worst, then DHL, then FedEx. Generally I can only afford over seas using Canada Post.



Not only are the shipping fees insane, but they conveniently charge "customs" fees of 17-23 CAD very consistently, regardless of the cost of the item. Great if it's something really expensive, not so great when it's a 15 CAD earphone. The guy that makes all my deliveries also refuses to come into the building and deliver. You know. His job. I have to meet him in the parking lot or he'll say I wasn't home and I have to drive 30 minutes across town the following day to get my package. DHL is garbage.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yikes. Never knew DHL was an issue with others. I have had no issues with them. Though I remember trying to send my old Cayin N5ii to China vis Fed ex .They wanted a bit over $100 just to ship it. which is ridiculous. 

In any case I am looking forward to getting my mitts on the IT01s. Looks like it is more reference tuned with better mids than the old IT01 and better resolution results of the updated driver. I bet the IT01s will scale very well to amping. 

I suspect the IT01s will be to the IT01. As the IT04 was to the IT03. Which is gonna make for an outstanding dynamic earphone.


----------



## ranchowner

DHL ship my package from China to Norway in 2 days, it's hard to fault that.


----------



## Dcell7

Dsnuts said:


> Yikes. Never knew DHL was an issue with others. I have had no issues with them.



It is probably not the service DHL provides but rather the problem that depending on the region you will be hit with import fees and taxes and with DHL it is a 99.9% sure hit in the European union for example. 

Everything above 22 euro will be taxed and you have to add about 15 euro of administration fees for DHL on top off that. Not only DHL though, UPS and Fedex also have the almost guaranteed import taxes you have to pay.

Local postal is less speedy but there is less chance to be taxed.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dcell7 said:


> It is probably not the service DHL provides but rather the problem that depending on the region you will be hit with import fees and taxes and with DHL it is a 99.9% sure hit in the European union for example.
> 
> Everything above 22 euro will be taxed and you have to add about 15 euro of administration fees for DHL on top off that. Not only DHL though, UPS and Fedex also have the almost guaranteed import taxes you have to pay.
> 
> Local postal is less speedy but there is less chance to be taxed.



In the UK everything above 16 pounds has 20% added plus and additional 11 pound administration fee for DHL.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Some serious props to Penon folks. Not only did  they send a nice Christmas card. But they sent me a email saying they are upgrading my recent IT01s purchase to DHL so I can get it before Christmas.
> 
> This my friends separates Penon from every other seller of audio goods on the nets from China.



Well there's at least one other seller that would do the same. I just received a pair of 12ba IEM's delivered by DHL without paying anything extra for the shipping  

One thing about Penon and DHL though, they've definitely managed to brake the code with DHL and customs (at least to Norway ). I've probably received 20 packages from them with DHL delivery and I've never had to pay tax on any of them, not even the huge package with the HE400i. Every other express delivery from all other sellers on the other hand has cost me quite some money.....


----------



## Apputty

peter123 said:


> Well there's at least one other seller that would do the same. I just received a pair of 12ba IEM's delivered by DHL without paying anything extra for the shipping
> 
> One thing about Penon and DHL though, they've definitely managed to brake the code with DHL and customs (at least to Norway ). I've probably received 20 packages from them with DHL delivery and I've never had to pay tax on any of them, not even the huge package with the HE400i. Every other express delivery from all other sellers on the other hand has cost me quite some money.....


@peter123 how are you finding your new 12 BA iem?
I see you have changed your display image as well.


----------



## paulindss

Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK P3 looks suspiciously like the BGVP DS1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bgvp ds1 was the biggest dissapointment in my story with the hobby.

Thanks god the dmg was'nt


----------



## paulindss

harry501501 said:


> I kinda wrote the DMG off very quickly as i found the mid bass too heavy and emphasised. I had been listening to another set though which was very open and airy with a much thinner overall body to the sound so that didn't help i guess. With fresh ears today I actually find the DMG very pleasing. I do find that the mid bass can be obtrusive in some rock music with lots going on, but instruments have this very natural and lifelike quality. I originally thought it lacked detail, but it's never going to be an analytical earphone, not tuned that way. But the micro detail is there, in fact can take me by surprise sometimes hearing sounds and instruments I hadn't heard before. the detail though is in the organic quality of the overall sound. Gorgeous cable and fit.
> 
> I may try a balanced cable tomorrow.



The mid bass dump is very source dependent. The Dmg sound very refined from my phone. But a total mess from my computer jack. In a good march the mid bass still there(i don't like mid bass either), but it flows ok and don't compromise the sound at all.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 17, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas Pro is the red line, Kanas is the black, if you look at the raw response in grey you will see that Kanas Pro has a lot better response than the it01s, less peaks and dips, neutral with sub bass boost, yummy



I am triyng to get my hands on kanas pro with discount in exchange of a  biased  review here, because, of course i am solding my soul and people shouldn't trust my opinions, from now on i am a shill as a broken student. But it it's being kinda hard to get the kanas pro really :/

Jokes aside(or not?), i am thinking now in trying to get the original kanas instead of the pricier kanas based on this graph, Can you link me to the source? In the moondrop material they seem to be VERY different, but in this they seem similar enough to jump on it.

It is funny as i started to look for information on kanas in the internet, even PM'ed some of you, and now the head fi eyes seem to be reaching the single driver.

EDIT: Just saw your link after, thx anyway.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Some serious props to Penon folks. Not only did  they send a nice Christmas card. But they sent me a email saying they are upgrading my recent IT01s purchase to DHL so I can get it before Christmas.
> 
> This my friends separates Penon from every other seller of audio goods on the nets from China.



Yes, DSnuts,  hats off to Penon Audio.  they sent me a card, a nice scarf, and remembered my inquiries about new products.  they treat customers as real people
and not just numbers.  their site is well organized, their information clear, and they answer e mails within a day of inquiries.  a great model for vendors.
their prices may be a little higher at times, but their reliability and accountability makes it worthwhile to order from them!!!


----------



## abhijollyguy

*Source: *SONY NW-A46 > xDuoo XD10 Poke
*IEMs:* Tenhz P4 Pro and Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin

Whizzer A-HE03 is well-rounded IEM when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro. 

Bass: Better on Whizzer A-HE03 and is slightly above neutral level whereas bass on Tenhz P4 Pro is neutral.

Mids: Mids are more upfront on Tenhz P4 Pro, I call it a Mids-O-Phile IEM whereas A-HE03 aka Kylin's mids are not as upfront as Tenhz P4 Pro but it is not recessed either.

We get more space in mids in Kylin as compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro and it is obvious because the mids on Kylin are not as forward as P4 Pro.

Treble: Both have neutral sounding treble, no IEM is harsh sounding IEM in treble region. I couldn't detect any harshness or sibilance in upper-mids and lower treble region in both the IEMs.

Soundstage: Soundstage is better on Whizzer Kylin A-HE03.

Instrument Separation: Better on Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 because of the less mid-forward nature when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro.

*Who should buy the Tenhz P4 Pro?:* Tin Audio T2 lovers. The Tenhz Audio P4 Pro is the direct upgrade of Tin Audio T2, be it bass, be it mids, be it treble, be it soundstage.

*Who should buy Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin?:* Those who want balanced sound with a bit emphasis on bass with the overall more relaxed sound with great instrument separation.


----------



## paulindss

abhijollyguy said:


> *Source: *SONY NW-A46 > xDuoo XD10 Poke
> *IEMs:* Tenhz P4 Pro and Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin
> 
> Whizzer A-HE03 is well-rounded IEM when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro.
> ...



Nice comparison, would love to see yout toughts on p4 pro vs dm6. 
Also, this cable on p4 pro is the trn one ? Thinking in grabbing one myself.  Could you post a more detailed picture ?

Addressing to the debate, for my ears bass on the p4 pro isn't neutral, i think is above that, it's linear tho.

I agree on the treble, but for my taste i found the treble a little bit recessed and the stage is small not because of the upfront mids. I think it's because of the lack of technical ability in the elevated bass.  

If you cut a little, the sound opens immediately. If you look at distortion graph, you will see that the bass suffers a little.

Also i like to raise the treble sometimes, the treble drivers are very, very good.


----------



## abhijollyguy

paulindss said:


> Nice comparison, would love to see yout toughts on p4 pro vs dm6.
> Also, this cable on p4 pro is the trn one ? Thinking in grabbing one myself.  Could you post a more detailed picture ?
> 
> Addressing to the debate, for my ears bass on the p4 pro isn't neutral, i think is above that, it's linear tho.
> ...



The cable which I am using with Tenhz P4 Pro is https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...Silver-Plating-MMCX-Earphone/32950872270.html

To my ears, it is neutral in bass and linear too. However, P4 Pro is still in burn-in mode.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Though there's sooooo many choices you good people are throwing up here, my family bought me the JVC HA-FW01 wood series iem's for Christmas. Hoping it's the flagship TOTL i've been looking for?


----------



## blacksesame

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Though there's sooooo many choices you good people are throwing up here, my family bought me the JVC HA-FW01 wood series iem's for Christmas. Hoping it's the flagship TOTL i've been looking for?



TOTL/End Game .. I find these are words I use to justify buying expensive iems ... then I read more.. buy more... endless cycle 

Let me know how they sound.  It looks pretty


----------



## CoFire

Looking for advice. 

Dealing with A&V Professional Store, received a TRN V80 that literally fell apart after 1st use, the top of the IEM dropped out of the body. The top holds 2 BAs and the electrical connections are broken. 

I opened a dispute with Aliexpress, contacted the seller, sent a clear image showing the issue.

The seller responded asking for a video of the damage (LMAO) sent to their email address and asked to close the dispute and we'll work this out. 

The dispute has just over 3 days to be settled. I responded to the seller, told him I will not send a video, that he has very clear proof of the damage and has the dispute timeline to find a solution. 

Is closing the dispute and asking for non-Aliexpress email exchanges to resolve the problem a scam?


----------



## april435

CoFire said:


> Is closing the dispute and asking for non-Aliexpress email exchanges to resolve the problem a scam?



Yes, absolutely. Wait until AliExpress steps in.


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 19, 2018)

opps, banned brand


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

CoFire said:


> ] Is closing the dispute and asking for non-Aliexpress email exchanges to resolve the problem a scam?


Scam. I've had a few sellers ask me that too even for items that only cost a $1. Weird.


----------



## Lurk650

CoFire said:


> Looking for advice.
> 
> Dealing with A&V Professional Store, received a TRN V80 that literally fell apart after 1st use, the top of the IEM dropped out of the body. The top holds 2 BAs and the electrical connections are broken.
> 
> ...


I would keep it open. In future, I would also advise to use PayPal for payments as you have that extra backup for disputes


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Lurk650 said:


> I would keep it open. In future, I would also advise to use PayPal for payments as you have that extra backup for disputes


Don't your credit card as well? I think you can dispute charges up to 4 weeks?


----------



## Dsnuts

Been dealing with some severe back pain lately so this really made my gimpy back feel much better. Penon folks are too nice. Yes my friends they threw in a official Penon scarf on top of 3 day shipping for free. Amazing. It01s great n all but that scarf!


----------



## Lurk650

All I got was a lousy card


----------



## Dsnuts

So the IT01s is superb sounding out of the box. Has much better balanced sound vs the older IT01. Mids are superb on these. These have a nice high end tuning to them is the best way to describe them with a crazy nice sounding wide stage. Listening to some Sarah Vaughan Misty. I can image her singing next to the bar piano. Imagery is superb. Treble is just perfection. Has a sweetness to the tonality to the sound. I read these improve with burn in. They sound this good out of the box. Seems like Ibasso has thrown down the gloves on this one. These are so far exactly what I hoped this new version of the IT01 would be and more. 

Oh and the cable these things come with while it looks like what is packed in the DMGs is not the same. I can tell these are custom made cables just for this earphone. The cable is just fantastic. I am more impressed with this cable than what came with the IT01.. Gonna see where this one goes. You guys should take this one very seriously. They sound just superb!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just orgasmed reading your post Dsnuts! Good job, you should become a romance novel writer.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dsnuts said:


> Been dealing with some severe back pain lately so this really made my gimpy back feel much better. Penon folks are too nice. Yes my friends they threw in a official Penon scarf on top of 3 day shipping for free. Amazing. It01s great n all but that scarf!


Penon rocks! That scarf looks heavy though. I think it's going to cause you more back pain if you wear it. Can you mail it to me?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 21, 2018)

Don't know. I can give it a shot.

Been laying around in bed all day waiting for the damn DHL delivery. Taking in Vicodin pills like it was candy. Dulling that aching back of mine. Noting like throwing out your back and walking like the hunch back of Notre dame. That pain was all but gone when I saw the lights drive up to my house.

A young man in his twenties was driving. Not the DHL truck but what looks like a mid 90s Lincoln. Sure enough he had a box for me. It was painful to reach out for that box but I knew what was in it.

I wiped my sweaty brow now euphoric of what it could be. Oh the expectations. Who cares about cramping debilitating back muscle pain when you got a DHL package!

Took my little pocket knife. Ripped open the DHL covering like it was cheaply done Christmas wrapping paper. I quickly opened the box to realize that there were some extras in the box. First there was what looks like a nice multi colored scarf. Then there was the items I ordered. Got a another free bee. A SPC MMCx cable Penon threw in the package. They give a choice of free things when ordering from them. I chose the cable. Can never have enough cables. Is my thought. Lastly a nicely written Christmas card from Penon.

Then there was the prize. The same box form factor the older IT01 came in. Same aluminum round carry case.  Which had all the tips and that beautiful hand made SPC cable which was connected to an adapter allowing me to use the IT01s in both single and balanced from the same cable. Then the kitchen light hit the ear pieces just right. Throwing out a gleam of sparkle form the shells. The blue metallic color Ibasso calls blue mist. Was like staring into a coral reef on a bright sunny day. My thoughts were adrift of what could be. will these earphones be just a side grade to the old IT01? Or a different animal all together?

I reached out for my newly acquired Shanling M5s. Plugged the cable onto the housing pieces. skipped the stock tips went directly for my box of tips and a pair of Symbio  peeled tips. On first listen the sound opened like a large concert hall. Listening to Creedence Clearwater Revival. Born on the Bayou. To my surprise the sound had a clear chiseled definition to it. Clean dedicated impactful with a sweet tone to it. I loved it right out of the box. Listened for a good 30 minutes of various tracks and I can clearly tell these are gonna be a good one.

Reality kicks in. Gotta pop some more pills go to bed and regenerate what is left of my back. In the mean while I gimped along to the basement put the Ibasso box away and threw the IT01s onto my burn in station. The ache is unbearable at times but not so bad when you get a nice sounding earphone to cope with the pain. Will leave it for a while. Walking back upstairs I have to muster the strength to get back into bed as I have to work with this aching back tomorrow. Hey at least I have an IT01s getting the burn in in the basement.

Another day another earphone. If the awesome sound of a new earphone can take me away from my panful state. It must have sounded pretty damn good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> Been dealing with some severe back pain lately so this really made my gimpy back feel much better. Penon folks are too nice. Yes my friends they threw in a official Penon scarf on top of 3 day shipping for free. Amazing. It01s great n all but that scarf!



So how about those IT01's??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'm so excited! Not only did my wonderful family (wife + kids + grandkids) get me the JVC HA-FW01 woodies for Christmas (I have to wait until the day to get them, so I'll keep you all posted on how they sound), but I just picked up the legendary Sennheiser IE800 open box/demo from an audio retailer for A SONG. Seeing as these things are $700-$1,000 new, I'm really stoked for the price I picked them up for! I'll fill you in on if they live up to their reputation. This is very much TOTL. Funny thing, it's still not going to stop me from getting other earphones/headphones. That might be next? Upgrading my headphone collection.


----------



## battosai

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know. I can give it a shot.
> 
> Been laying around in bed all day waiting for the damn DHL delivery. Taking in Vicodin pills like it was candy. Dulling that aching back of mine. Noting like throwing out your back and walking like the hunch back of Notre dame. That pain was all but gone when I saw the lights drive up to my house.
> 
> ...


Warning off topic:
Hey Dsnuts, I don't know you but you seem to be a really nice guy so I feel like I have to tell you to be very careful with the opioids you are taking. I am recovering from a hip surgery and I also got some vicodin prescribed. Took it for three days after surgery because I couldn't sleep without but I forced myself to stop taking them. This stuff is addictive and it's not a joke... Now I am on Naproxen 500mg twice a day. I would recommend that, or ibuprofen 800mg if the pain is very bad, or maybe tramadol  an opiod not as addictive as vicodin. And state disability is there for you if you can get it...
What I am trying to say even though it's none of my business is to be careful. We're into an opiod epidemics for a reason... 

Now on topic: how do you like the Ibassos compared to your 12 BAs iem ?

Thanks  

Take care


----------



## rendyG

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know. I can give it a shot.
> 
> Been laying around in bed all day waiting for the damn DHL delivery. Taking in Vicodin pills like it was candy. Dulling that aching back of mine. Noting like throwing out your back and walking like the hunch back of Notre dame. That pain was all but gone when I saw the lights drive up to my house.
> 
> ...



Looking forward for IT01s vs DM6 comparison.. $200 showdown


----------



## Dsnuts

I am very aware of the rampant Opioids epidemic. Lets just say I live in Colorado where Opioids are good n all but we got other methods to dull the pain. I am at work today. Took me 4 days to recoup. I am about 60% recovered which is good enough for work. I have 4 bottles of meds I am taking and Vicadin is only used in severe pain situations only. Had to use it the other night. Never in my life have I had pain quite like that. Considering I have only been down 4 days I am recouping fairly quickly. 

As per the sound comparisons I will get to that once I get the IT01s proper.


----------



## HungryPanda

@Dsnuts glad to hear you are on the mend


----------



## superuser1

@Dsnuts Feel better and the *alternate *method is great! hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## FlacFan

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know. I can give it a shot.
> 
> Been laying around in bed all day waiting for the damn DHL delivery. Taking in Vicodin pills like it was candy. Dulling that aching back of mine. Noting like throwing out your back and walking like the hunch back of Notre dame.



This is OT but important, I feel....

I am dealing with that sort of thing most of my life until about 10 years ago...long story short... try to find a chiropractor using the ACTIVATOR method. 

The day I got this treatment the first time....
My back had been so bad that my wife drove me that day. 

On the table and the doc starts working on my back, well sort of...
I remember clearly - thinking this is voodoo. Rubbish. 
So we walk out of the practice onto the parking lot and I tell her about the voodoo. And she goes: "I know, I saw what the doctor did, but more important than your whining...how is your back feeling?"

It was that moment when it hit me: I still felt sore, but the pain was gone!

I can only urge you to give that a try. Ever since I have one treatment a month my back pain has become manageable.

Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the good will and advice. I am glad to be 60% good today. My left leg is a bit numb but I can manage that.
You never know how good it is just to walk again. Lol.

Considering the type of pain I was in a few days ago. I am lucky to be back at work so soon. My co workers were surprised. My Acupuncture Dr. was telling me she went through the same type of lower back pain and it took a whole year for her to be good again. So I am lucky I was able to get back in somewhat of a normal routine within a week. Last thing I want is that pain to linger.

Got my Andromeda S and M5s at work with me. Good music during breaks helps a lot.


----------



## FastAndClean

90$ for sennheiser HD580, is it worth it? please help i have to react


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> 90$ for sennheiser HD580, is it worth it? please help i have to react



If it is in good condition.. .I bought one a couple of years ago and had to spend another 50 pound on new pads and headband padding

Depends on how much you want it  Also there can be a problem with the springs holding the cable connectors so make sure about that... there are videos about fixing everything on Youtube.  Also there are 4 versions if that matters to you.


----------



## mbwilson111

You can ask in here.. maybe someone will see it.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-sennheiser-hd580-impressions-thread.130309/page-117


----------



## FastAndClean

thanks, i just saw the pics very carefully and it is not in good condition


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> thanks, i just saw the pics very carefully and it is not in good condition



Yes, the old pads go flat when the foam inside is old and the headband padding flattens to nothing. The foam discs that lie over the drivers .. under the pad opening will completely crumble.  Some of these are many years old.  I complained to the seller (amazon market) because he had said they were mint, as new.  He had washed the pads thinking that made them good as new.  I showed him photos.  He refunded me 50 pounds so I could buy the parts I needed.  I had showed him the listings for the official pads and headband padding.  I could have then actually bought cheaper substitutes (much cheaper) on Ebay from China but I didn't.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 21, 2018)

So the new Fiio FA7 is available on Penon. $300






The 4 driver BA vs 4 driver hybrid description. Lolz
.
*Fiio FA7 Quad Balanced Armature Driver MMCX HiFi Audiophile in-Ear Earphones*

*Description*

The industry's leading 3D printing technology breaks through the traditional process geometry

FA7 is the first earphone that USES 3D printing technology to realize mass production in the four-unit dynamic earphone. FiiO has deep cooperation with HIM3D, and adopts advanced industry-level cabinet 3D printing equipment and DLP printing technology, with printing accuracy up to 25µm. Each pair of ear shells are made by 60 minutes, thousands of DLP projections, and thousands of repeated lifting and printing movements. Through precise digital modeling, each pair of earphones can achieve accurate consistency. The integrated seamless cavity reduces the resonance effect of the cavity escort for good sound

*European Union IIA skin-friendly resin, build a golden god*

Using the European Union IIA medical certification of ear medical materials - Germany imported high transparency resin, feel comfortable when skin friendly resin is in contact with skin, no bacteria breeding; the earphone body is durable and does not change color, with high stability, so that the body presents a crystal clear effect.

*The structural design is highly restored and the imagination will be carried out to the end*

Compared with the traditional process, the advantage of 3D printing technology is that you can build what you want, without the constraints of the process, which is not limited by the manufacturing process, and fully presents a more ear-touching comfortable wearing model and fine acoustic cavity structure.

*Knowles 4 balanced armature unit, release 4 times power*

Select Knowles 4 balanced armature unit combination scheme, the low frequency unit adopts CI-22922, which is far beyond the diaphragm area of other balanced armature units. It can provide low distortion, fast and abundant low frequency. The classical ED-29689 intermediate frequency unit makes the human voice more full and sweet, which can be heard for a long time. Specially designed for FA7, SWFK-31736 composite high frequency unit can greatly enhance the high frequency density and ultra-high frequency extension, and bring you the natural and clear sound.

*The quarter frequency exquisite processing, appears the shock timbre*

Combined with 3D printing technology, FA7 adopts the standard independent four-frequency design, accurately calculates the connection of playback frequency of each unit, and reasonably distributes low, medium, high and ultra-high frequency bands. Low frequency power surging, intermediate frequency human voice junction image clear, high frequency and ultra-high frequency resolution superior not harsh; partial popular tuning, take into account the sizes of the system, longitudinal sound field depth is appropriate, the effect of human voice in head is very small, wearing for a long time is not tired of hearing.

*Four balanced armature VS four driver hybrid*

Hybrid earphones and pure balanced armature earphones are just like Benz and BMW in cars. Four Hybrid units earphone FH5’s expressive force is as gentleman, honest, soft and comfortable as Benz; The FA7 of pure four unit balanced armature earphone tends to be young and bold, just like the sharp, firm, passionate and clear sense of love and hate of BMW, without any delay.

*Distinctive visual aesthetic feeling, design inspiration comes from water ripple*

Panel grain comes from the different configuration of water, there is the elegance of small bridge and flowing water, the tranquility of shimmering light, and the surge of stormy waves, so as to show the sound of earphones is both exquisite and beautiful and majestic. On the color collocation, there are red of burning sun, blue of sea and cloud sky, black of dark night, white of The Opening of Chaos, it brings the pleasing sounds of natural sound for you.

*The body lines are beautiful*

Good design comes from trial and error. After many day and night ideas, the design team sketched out three kinds of complex technology, visual rich texture cover plate. The panel pattern changes layer by layer, showing a vivid and colorful shape. The 3D printing cavity is matched to make the earphone model more eye-catching, which is both aesthetic and dynamic.

*Good wear, is to forget to wear*

Sampling the ear data model of thousands of celebrities around the world, combine the cognition and feeling of the collector to create a comfortable shape, and give you a customized wearing experience. In terms of ergonomics, the shape of the 3D printed headset is very consistent with the structure of human ears, reaching the comfort level comparable to that of a private model.

*Unflagging high purity single crystal copper - plated silver cable*

Standard high-purity single-crystal copper silver-plated cable can effectively reduce distortion and loss in signal transmission, high-definition sound transmission, more pure and transparent sound quality; MMCX detachable cable design (LC3.5B is the standard cable material) is adopted to meet the needs of a variety of listening sounds, so that the service life of earphones is longer.

*Hi-Res high quality audio certification*

FA7 has been certified by the Japanese AUDIO association "Hi-Res AUDIO", which brings you a listening experience beyond CD level.

*Timbre eartips, 13 pairs of earphone eartips are included*

FA7 provides 3 pairs of equalization sets, low-frequency sets, human voice sets and 3 pairs of memory sponge sets of different sizes for large, medium and small sizes. Even the smallest ear canal can adapt easily, truly achieve a variety of personality music scheme.

*Specification*

Driver: 4BA

Speaker impedance: 23 Ω

Frequency response range: 20 Hz-40k Hz

Sensitivity: 110dB/mW

Rated power: 100mW

Type of plug: 3.5mm gold-plated plug, MMCX detachable cable

Cable length: 120cm

Single weight: 5.3g

*Package*

FIIO FA7


----------



## superuser1

They lost me after *golden god*


----------



## PacoBdn

@Dsnuts,

I wish you a quick and total rehabilitation.

You must take care of your back, I tell you from experience


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Nicehck M6 is up.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 22, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> So the new Fiio FA7 is available on Penon. $300
> 
> 
> 
> ...





superuser1 said:


> They lost me after *golden god*



“Sampling the ear data model of thousands of celebrities around”

Haha

But wait there’s more.......

Do those IEM tips look like breast implants or what?


----------



## Otto Motor

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck M6 is up.


Good review. There appears to be a consensus on the mid bass hump. However, check your calibration: your upper mids peak always too high relative to your bass, in all measurements. I did my own calibration and compared to my neighour (who also did his own calibration). Our measurements match pretty well which means our calibrations should either be ok or off exactly the same way (which is unlikely). Can't post any pics as this option seems to have disappeared from my control panel.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> So the new Fiio FA7 is available on Penon. $300
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks overpriced to me.


----------



## Dsnuts

When I heard them at Can Jam. The tuning was similar to the FH5. Which wasn't a surprise but it didn't have the same impact in the bass of course but your right I don't think these will garner a huge following. The sound was nothing that stood out to me. It was clean and had good detail but not really worth what they are asking for it. 

Don't know if Fiio is aware of their current competition but at that price point I would take the $200 Ibasso IT01S over these any time of the week. Spend the extra $100 on a nice pure silver cable to go along with the IT01S.


----------



## FastAndClean

My review of the Kanas Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas-pro.23385/reviews#review-21334
Don't judge, i am not a reviewer


----------



## gazzington

I'd just get the cheaper dm6 over those new fiios.


----------



## Apputty

FastAndClean said:


> My review of the Kanas Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas-pro.23385/reviews#review-21334
> Don't judge, i am not a reviewer


Sweet and short review with really good pics.
I agree with you, kanas pro is really good. Big open sound stage and good subbass when called for. For the price I feel it's really good.


----------



## davidcotton

gazzington said:


> I'd just get the cheaper dm6 over those new fiios.



Thing is atm you could probably actually get the new fiios without a months (minimum) wait


----------



## gazzington

davidcotton said:


> Thing is atm you could probably actually get the new fiios without a months (minimum) wait


This is true.....


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> My review of the Kanas Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas-pro.23385/reviews#review-21334
> Don't judge, i am not a reviewer



The Kanas is the only dynamic driver iem that worth to keep for me personally. 
the other single DD iems, well, i think the earbuds outdo them in performance and price
BAs are another case. i love them on iems. that's why almost all my iems are pure BAs (except for the Kanas)


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> The Kanas is the only dynamic driver iem that worth to keep for me personally.
> the other single DD iems, well, i think the earbuds outdo them in performance and price
> BAs are another case. i love them on iems. that's why almost all my iems are pure BAs (except for the Kanas)


i love pure BA in ears too, but the Kanas Pro is very special, i can live only with them and never look back


----------



## CoiL (Dec 22, 2018)

Apputty said:


> Sweet and short review with really good pics.
> I agree with you, kanas pro is really good. *Big open sound stage and good subbass when called for*. For the price I feel it's really good.





chinmie said:


> The Kanas is the only dynamic driver iem that worth to keep for me personally.
> the other single DD iems, well, i think the earbuds outdo them in performance and price
> BAs are another case. i love them on iems. that's why almost all my iems are pure BAs (except for the Kanas)



You guys make me cry - I want them NOW but can`t yet!
Anyone wish to buy my IT01 wood-mod to fund KP?  Lol, not selling them... not yet.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> So the IT01s is superb sounding out of the box. Has much better balanced sound vs the older IT01. Mids are superb on these. These have a nice high end tuning to them is the best way to describe them with a crazy nice sounding wide stage. Listening to some Sarah Vaughan Misty. I can image her singing next to the bar piano. Imagery is superb. Treble is just perfection. Has a sweetness to the tonality to the sound. I read these improve with burn in. They sound this good out of the box. Seems like Ibasso has thrown down the gloves on this one. These are so far exactly what I hoped this new version of the IT01 would be and more.
> 
> Oh and the cable these things come with while it looks like what is packed in the DMGs is not the same. I can tell these are custom made cables just for this earphone. The cable is just fantastic. I am more impressed with this cable than what came with the IT01.. Gonna see where this one goes. You guys should take this one very seriously. They sound just superb!



So, have you tested if the LZ filters work with the IT01S yet??


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 22, 2018)

No can do, diameters a bit too small for the IT01s, just tried it. Would have been cool to have more tuning options but the IT01s need no filters.


----------



## Animagus

Tansio Mirai in Bass mode (100) is spectacular in playing Rock bands with great bass players like Karnivool, I Am Giant and Dead Letter Circus. Also soft rock music with good natural bass playing sounds great! This mode just makes bass sound really good without overpowering the mids or treble. Btw, I'm using the Penon CS819 cable with them for now. 

I don't know why enough people haven't tried the TSMR3. Maybe because of option overload in the $100-200 segment?


----------



## koikoikoi (Dec 23, 2018)

Animagus said:


> Tansio Mirai in Bass mode (100) is spectacular in playing Rock bands with great bass players like Karnivool, I Am Giant and Dead Letter Circus. Also soft rock music with good natural bass playing sounds great! This mode just makes bass sound really good without overpowering the mids or treble. Btw, I'm using the Penon CS819 cable with them for now.
> 
> I don't know why enough people haven't tried the TSMR3. Maybe because of option overload in the $100-200 segment?



I really want the clear w/ blue+red set but with big logo, but Penon only carries the boring text treatment... Not doing the taobao thing yet so


----------



## kookaudio

koikoikoi said:


> I really want the clear w/ blue+red set but with big logo, but Penon only carries the boring text treatment... Not doing the taobao thing yet so


I’m desperately trying to use taobao for those TSMR3, but with no result. Can I ask you what “the taobao thing” is?


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> Good review. There appears to be a consensus on the mid bass hump. However, check your calibration: your upper mids peak always too high relative to your bass, in all measurements. I did my own calibration and compared to my neighour (who also did his own calibration). Our measurements match pretty well which means our calibrations should either be ok or off exactly the same way (which is unlikely). Can't post any pics as this option seems to have disappeared from my control panel.


That's the compensation.


----------



## Animagus (Dec 23, 2018)

kookaudio said:


> I’m desperately trying to use taobao for those TSMR3, but with no result. Can I ask you what “the taobao thing” is?



Well Taobao is a Chinese marketplace mainly intended for China where manufacturers can sell directly to buyers. It's mainly in Chinese and google translate fails to translate everything perfectly even when on the World version of the website because there are a lot of images on there which GL can't translate. Also mostly shipping outside China is handled by shipping forwarding companies which can be a pain to figure out and can lead to extra costs at whims of those guys.

I got mine from Penon. I suggest for ease, you buy from Penon because their service is very good. It will also help in warranty cases as you will have to deal with Penon directly and not manufacturers who may or may not know English.
Cheers!


----------



## josesol07

Hi, I´d love to hear a comparison between IT01s and Kanas Pro. 
Had the Kanas Pro loaded at Amazon´s cart for a while but decided to jump into  DM6 hype train. 
Damn,  need to fatten my wallet


----------



## PMAismycity

I'm looking for another pair of IEM under 300$  that do vocals great since the DMG don't satisfy me. So far the IT01s and Kanas pro are on my radar. anything else ??? Thanks


----------



## kookaudio

josesol07 said:


> Hi, I´d love to hear a comparison between IT01s and Kanas Pro.
> Had the Kanas Pro loaded at Amazon´s cart for a while...



I second that.


----------



## thejoker13

PMAismycity said:


> I'm looking for another pair of IEM under 300$  that do vocals great since the DMG don't satisfy me. So far the IT01s and Kanas pro are on my radar. anything else ??? Thanks


I can recommend you check out the Toneking T4 as well. They're great for vocal based music and can be found for 150.00-200.00.


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone found a suitable balanced cable for the Whizzer Kylin (with right-angled 2 pin)? Normal 2 pin cables jut/ stick out a lot because of the positioning of the 2 pin socket on the Kylin.


----------



## harry501501

paulindss said:


> The mid bass dump is very source dependent. The Dmg sound very refined from my phone. But a total mess from my computer jack. In a good march the mid bass still there(i don't like mid bass either), but it flows ok and don't compromise the sound at all.



Yeah, starting to like the DMG more and more now i've found good match. Just been listening to them alone past 2-3 days to let the brain burn them in better. I have the BQEYZ BQ3 coming tomorrow (fingers crossed as they've been in UK since Wed and passed customs). Interested how this hybrid will compare sound wise? Then it's the SD7 PLUS in January. Off work for three weeks so like to spoil myself.


----------



## blacksesame

FastAndClean said:


> yes and Moondrop uses Harman target to tune the earphones



ended up purchasing kanas pro on ebay... now waiting for dm6 and kpe .. in a months time it'll be christmas for me.. haha


----------



## kookaudio

blacksesame said:


> ended up purchasing kanas pro on ebay... now waiting for dm6 and kpe .. in a months time it'll be christmas for me.. haha


Kanas Pro on my list too, together with TSMR-3.
Hope for a lettle review when you have them in your hands.


----------



## blacksesame

kookaudio said:


> Kanas Pro on my list too, together with TSMR-3.
> Hope for a lettle review when you have them in your hands.



im no audiophile. just an enthusias. but i will weigh in with my 2 cents .


----------



## Dsnuts

A heads up. DM6 on MD again for $175 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dm6-iem/talk#discussions


----------



## jant71 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> A heads up. DM6 on MD again for $175 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bgvp-dm6-iem/talk#discussions



But for a few bucks more you can get the IT01S 
(Besides you wouldn't get the DM6 till spring if MD don't cancel the order on you.)


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 24, 2018)

Ya for certain. Speaking of. So I am getting a better handle of the tuning on the IT01S. It is a much more mature tuning this time. A new view to your music. Is a great description of the sonic capabilities of the IT01S.

Transparency and detail is done extremely well on the IT01S. Some of the best definition I have heard on a single dynamic earphone. Treble clarity extension and definition is outstanding. Mid range has not only more presence/ proper from the previous IT01 but has distinct black space. Instrument separation is exemplary as a result.  It is a different animal all together from the older IT01. They have tweaked the design to a new level and the SQ has jumped to a nice respectable level. I think guys that think just because they are $200 they wont be able to compete with some of the nicer single dynamics in the industry will be in for a real surprise.

Bass while is not as emphasized to the degree of the IT01. Has really great speed extension and rumble when called for. Audiophile bass with transparency as a calling card all thrown out of a nice wide stage for the sound.  IT01s is something you would have never guessed could have been a possibility for the price earlier this year. No way. Ibasso could have called these something comepletely new and it would have nothing to do with the IT01 line and people would go crazy over them. They could have sold these for $500 and I still think people would have gone crazy over them.

I was expecting a minor tweek in performance from the older IT01 to the S version but what we got is completely new all together. The only similarities is the shell design. Otherwise the driver in the IT01s is a substantial upgrade and it shows in the sonics.






The cable is definitely premium. I would put this cable they threw on the IT01s on equal ground to CA Alo litz cables. Even better this design should be the industry standard imo. Each individul cable separating the left and the right are made of thin little SPC cores. The core count is actually nice n high. Iove the single ended dongle to the balanced jack. No need to shop around for a good matching cable. I am gonna try the IT01s with a pure silver cable to find out how good I can get the sonics however.


----------



## FastAndClean

Kanas Pro

Vega


----------



## chickenmoon

When looking at IT01S graph, I can't see anything really new from old IT01, less bass and more treble but peaks and valleys in the mid and upper region are at the same place and the bass is now rolled off in sub-bass, peaking in mid-bass which doesn't seem too good to me. I have no doubt that the resolution has improved thanks to the use of CNT and DLC in the drivers and that they they will be significantly superior to the IMHO overrated IT01. As for being a game changer at that price point, well there is already the Kanas Pro that offers incredible performance for a similar amount of money. It remains to be seen whether the IT01S tops them or not. Not sure if I want to grab a pair of those now that I have the Kanas Pro.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 24, 2018)

Not proven yet by any stretch as one impression does not make fact but they said..."no comparison, they[Kanas Pro] can't match the IT01s at all".
Nice if true but seems a bit much so we need about a half dozen more KP vs. IT01s comparisons to start a trend with any reliability.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 24, 2018)

Ya to be honest I have no idea where the new IT01s ranks among the new power dynamic earphones that seems to be coming out now a days but I do know it has a definition level that is unheard of for the price. Sub bass isnt too rolled off by my estimation but that is from listening to them. Mids are more pronounced due to the less bass emphasis but now sounds proportional much better balanced overall clean and super detailed.

I think it is a good thing that there is a movement forward with the good old dyanmic tech in earphones. It has been BAs and or hybrids and more hybrids as of late so getting more advancements in dyanmics is actually kinda refereshing.


----------



## Wiljen

Got two Lucky bags today!   One from NiceHCK  (the P3) and another from they who shall not be named.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> who shall not be named.


Saruman?


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> Saruman?



Hairy Pottery


----------



## Trebor1966

New kid on the block:







https://prtimes.jp/main/html/rd/p/000000014.000026748.html


----------



## slowpickr

Trebor1966 said:


> New kid on the block:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. In addition to a listening experience, looks like this will have an added benefit as a breathing aid.


----------



## crabdog

Trebor1966 said:


> New kid on the block:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic and I am more than a little intrigued.


----------



## Carlsan

From translate:
ANCHJIM (Tanjijimu) Oxygen (Oxygen)

TANCHJIM (Tanjijimu) Oxygen (Oxygen) is a single dynamic earphone, it has the configuration of the origin dynamic driver, the best elaborate precision processing technology, powerful driving unit, high quality internal wiring, high purity cable material, sound quality tuning by specialized members Finally it will be released in mid December 2018.

"Detail specifications" 
Product name: TANCHJIM (Tanjijimu) Oxygen (Oxygen) 
Drive Unit: Single Dynamic Driver (Carbon Nanotube) 
Model: Canal type earphone impedance: 32 Ω 
Sensitivity: 110 db 
Reproduction frequency band: 10hz ~ 40Khz 
THD: <0.2% 
Cord length: 1.3 m Plug type: 3.5 mm Three-pole gold plating i character specification


----------



## FastAndClean

looks nice, it remains me of something


----------



## jant71 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas, and happy holidays to all who celebrate!

Outside of Mochill who, no offense, gets "NTS" of everything owned, the Darkside didn't seem to register like IT01 or Anew U1 or the Moondrop stuff. So, I'm not feeling the Tanchjim like I would for the next higher Anew model, the Titan T6 with the new Be driver, the IT01S, VS9 or some other stuff. Mildly interesting but yet another with the looks of the Kanas and Ibasso is not that much of a wow factor. Not feeling the CNT as it is usually bassy and not very well regarded for high extension or performance. Ibasso making one of the thinnest CNT we have and with a DLC dome for the highs is indeed something and can be quick and precise, detailed, and buck that trend. Nothing to show just yet that this takes CNT to that kind of level nor reason yet to choose it over the Falcon C as a well done CNT(other than the it's new/grass is always greener) with a smaller form factor. Nice find though!

On another front, 1More is coming with the Penta Driver, but no pics yet. Seems they are keeping it well hidden till CES. 5 BA driver over ear model with an all-in-one solution wired and BT cable kind of thing...

"According to 1MORE, the Penta Driver design is for both audiophiles and everyday consumers, as it meets the high-standards set by avid music lovers, and it offers a comfortable user experience. To appeal to everyone, 1MORE’s Penta Drivers have a universal earpiece with a* triple-flange design*, so they are easy to use right out of the box.

The Penta Driver In-Ear headphones feature an ergonomic design with oblique angles to have a natural fit in your ear. It also features a rubber ear hook that bends to your ear for a secure fit, and a balanced weight to keep headphones stable from moving while on your head.

The best part of the Penta Driver In-Ear headphones is the fact that it also feature a Type-C port, giving users the choice of wired or Bluetooth listening. The headphones are also compatible with all the major Bluetooth codecs including *AAC (iOS), AptX, and LDAC (Android),* so you get a high-quality wireless listening experience regardless of the device you are using."

A DM6 competitor perhaps  and if you haven't seen they seemed to have announced the DM6 V2 already.


----------



## Animagus

My review for the Simgot EM2. Let me know if you'd like to know anything more about them.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews#review-21345

Next up is finishing the full review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR3.


----------



## april435 (Dec 26, 2018)

Tenhz T5 ( 5 BA, 250 USD ) and Z1 ( 1 DD + 2 BA, 125 USD ) are on AliExpress now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Product Name: TENHZ T5 5BA In Ear Earphone 

Model: TENHZ T5

Drive unit: 5 Balanced Armature

Type: In-ear  

Impedance: 26Ω 

Headphone sensitivity:110dB

Frequency range: 10-40000Hz

Interface: 3.5mm 

Cable Length: 1.2m

Weight: 30g

Color: RED,BLUE 

Headphone plug type: Straight

Whether with mic: No

Interface Type: MMCX Interface

Whether with cable: Yes

Headphones category: HIFI, Monitor

Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert


----------



## Dsnuts

Tenhz Z1 






Product Name: TENHZ Z1 2BA+1DD In Ear Earphone 

Model: TENHZ Z1

Drive unit: 2BA+1DD

Type: In-ear  

Impedance: 32Ω 

Headphone sensitivity:101dB

Frequency range: 10-40000Hz

Interface: 3.5mm 

Cable Length: 1.2m

Weight: 30g

Color: Black

Headphone plug type: Straight

Whether with mic: No

Interface Type: MMCX Interface

Whether with cable: Yes

Headphones category: HIFI, Monitor

Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert


----------



## april435

After the disastrous P4 Pro I wonder if these two are any good whatsoever. Can't wait for your impressions, brave souls.


----------



## activatorfly

april435 said:


> After the disastrous P4 Pro I wonder if these two are any good whatsoever. Can't wait for your impressions, brave souls.


Think I'd rather opt for Moondrop Kanas Pro instead!


----------



## crabdog

april435 said:


> After the disastrous P4 Pro I wonder if these two are any good whatsoever. Can't wait for your impressions, brave souls.


Nothing disastrous about the P4 Pro at all. It's an excellent IEM. The only downside is the very average quality of the cable.


----------



## april435

crabdog said:


> Nothing disastrous about the P4 Pro at all. It's an excellent IEM. The only downside is the very average quality of the cable.



I clearly think otherwise. Couldn't stand them for more than 5 minutes. To each their own.


----------



## mbwilson111

I am very happy with the regular Audbos P4


----------



## paulindss

Pulled the trigger on kanas and a copper 6 core budget (but stylish) cable.

A amateur review will be made


----------



## peter123 (Dec 26, 2018)

april435 said:


> I clearly think otherwise. Couldn't stand them for more than 5 minutes. To each their own.



I think you're the only one I've seen not liking them (and you're good at repeating it). That's fair enough though as nothing is for everyone but to say that your experience with one of their IEM's makes new ones questionable is pretty ridiculous imo.  It's not many companies (if any) where I enjoy everything in their lineup....


----------



## april435

peter123 said:


> I think you're the only one I've seen not liking them (and you're good at repeating it). That's fair enough though as nothing is for everyone but to say that your experience with one of their IEM's makes new ones questionable is pretty ridiculous imo.  It's not many companies (if any) where I enjoy everything in their lineup....



I’m thinking I got a defective pair. There’s no way they sounded so different from what everyone was saying.

My point is to never ever have high expectations for a new product. In fact, one should expect nothing at all. This way, if you get the product and you like it - great, it’s a pleasant surprise. And if you don’t like it - nothing bad happens, because you didn’t have any expectations in the first place.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a feeling the Tenhz pro 4 had some QC issues. The more and more I listened to my pair the more it sounded too distant. Phase incoherent to me. It was off.  It didn't sound like what others were describing. I ended up giving them away. I was too late to send them back to MD. Oh well. You win some you loose some.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 26, 2018)

In facebook le yoo (AK audio store) said 140$ for tenhz t5, "discount for dear friends". I mean, probaly the 250$ will drop soon enough if the discounted price is right.
If they only corrected the bass on p4 pro i would buy it and say it worth's, the looks is gourgeous, the cable to. But no earphones for me now. Let's wait for impressions and reviews.

Waiting for moondrop kanas, and also whizzler he-03, forgotten to say. The whizzer is sample from Linsoul and should be compared to my tehnz p4 pro, kanas also, Dmg maybe because i am thiking in selling them to cover the kanas money.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 26, 2018)

So this is for the DMG/ M6 owners. 
 Got the new Champaign colored filters today AV professional on aliexpress.   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...073.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.21364c4dYmGdQu

I have to say for less than a $5 spot. This little nozzle mod actually balances out the DMG/ M6 even further. It does lessen the bass so some might not like this but what it does is makes the sound not only more airy but mids and highs have better clarity as well. For vocal and acoustic music this filter does make a noticeable difference. If you are an owner of the DMG and or M6 and want to further tweak/ improve the sound from these. Gets my thumbs up on purchase. To my ears it has plenty of bass but now sounds more airy cleaner more precise. Excellent addition to your earphone.


----------



## darkwing

Dsnuts said:


> So this is for the DMG/ M6 owners.  Got the new Champaign colored filters today AV professional on aliexpress.   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...073.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.21364c4dYmGdQu
> 
> I have to say for less than a $5 spot. This little nozzle mod actually balances out the DMG/ M6 even further. It does lessen the bass so some might not like this but what it does is makes the sound not only more airy but mids and highs have better clarity as well. For vocal and acoustic music this filter does make a noticeable difference. If you are an owner of the DMG and or M6 and want to further tweak/ improve the sound from these. Gets my thumbs up on purchase. To my ears it has plenty of bass but now sounds more airy cleaner more precise. Excellent addition to your earphone.



but the DM6 doesn't have removable filters, anways BGVP has already clarified the v2 issue, there is no v2, just a HiRes sticker on the box


----------



## Dsnuts

DMGGggg as in GGGGgg. Not 6. 


DMG not to be confused with 



DM6. I know G and 6 is easily confused.


----------



## darkwing

my mistake, I thought M6 was DM6


----------



## ScottPilgrim

I am fully convinced that I have successfully driven my Kanas Pro in. Sublime and great sound for a chilled out listening session. Just as I thought I was done for this year, in comes a new contender : IT01s. My oh my... Gonna wait for more impressions. Can't wait!


----------



## abhijollyguy

paulindss said:


> Pulled the trigger on kanas and a copper 6 core budget (but stylish) cable.
> 
> A amateur review will be made



Eagerly waiting for your impressions on kanas pro and a comparison with TenhzP4 Pro.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mbwilson111 said:


> I am very happy with the regular Audbos P4


Audbos P4 also has been rebranded as Tenhz P4 and price bumped to $100.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Been listening to my new Sennheiser IE800 for the past couple days. Since these were a demo display pair, I assume they are burned in plenty. The first thing that stuck out to me was the refinement. Much more refined that any other iem i've ever heard. Absolutely NO GRAIN. No distortion. Bass is present. They are Sennheiser's after all, and that means plenty of bass, but since there's no bleed into the mids, it's just a nice added dimension that adds energy to your music, since the highs are clear, extended, and refined without being splashy or sibilant. Now I've had iem's, like the TFZ King E, which has much more extended decay, but it's also fatiguing and sometimes piercing and rough. The IE800's never fall into that category. The mids are present, and focused. Guitars sounds crisp and articulate, with nice timbre and weight. Male vocals are forward and have strength and articulation. Female vocals a bit more distance, but still detailed. Instrument separation is world class, and detail retrieval is very good for a dynamic driver. Soundstage is WIDE. Like super wide! Like it sometimes sounds like you have full-sized cans in your ears! It's probably the most impressive feature of this particular earphone. That and the top notch imaging. Plus, these things are so dinky and light! They fall into your ears, and sit very comfortably inside. The casings are ceramic, shiny, and SMALL. How does such BIG SOUND come out of these tiny drivers?!?! Are they worth the original asking price of $800-$1,000? Ummm...Hard to say. Maybe not? Maybe? All I know is that I love the sound I get from these little guys. It's so mature and focused. So much fun! Yeah, let's say these things are fun, energetic, but also lush and refined, with world class soundstage and imaging, and impressive detail retrieval. Now I can't wait to get my JVC HA_FW01 on Friday, and pit these two against each other!! Battle of the flagships!


----------



## crabdog

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Been listening to my new Sennheiser IE800 for the past couple days. Since these were a demo display pair, I assume they are burned in plenty. The first thing that stuck out to me was the refinement. Much more refined that any other iem i've ever heard. Absolutely NO GRAIN. No distortion. Bass is present. They are Sennheiser's after all, and that means plenty of bass, but since there's no bleed into the mids, it's just a nice added dimension that adds energy to your music, since the highs are clear, extended, and refined without being splashy or sibilant. Now I've had iem's, like the TFZ King E, which has much more extended decay, but it's also fatiguing and sometimes piercing and rough. The IE800's never fall into that category. The mids are present, and focused. Guitars sounds crisp and articulate, with nice timbre and weight. Male vocals are forward and have strength and articulation. Female vocals a bit more distance, but still detailed. Instrument separation is world class, and detail retrieval is very good for a dynamic driver. Soundstage is WIDE. Like super wide! Like it sometimes sounds like you have full-sized cans in your ears! It's probably the most impressive feature of this particular earphone. That and the top notch imaging. Plus, these things are so dinky and light! They fall into your ears, and sit very comfortably inside. The casings are ceramic, shiny, and SMALL. How does such BIG SOUND come out of these tiny drivers?!?! Are they worth the original asking price of $800-$1,000? Ummm...Hard to say. Maybe not? Maybe? All I know is that I love the sound I get from these little guys. It's so mature and focused. So much fun! Yeah, let's say these things are fun, energetic, but also lush and refined, with world class soundstage and imaging, and impressive detail retrieval. Now I can't wait to get my JVC HA_FW01 on Friday, and pit these two against each other!! Battle of the flagships!


Are you talking about the IE800 or IE800S? I absolutely love my IE800S, it is such an incredible IEM and is a constant reminder to me that more drivers *does not* mean better.


----------



## Animagus

My full review of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3. Let me know if you want to know anything else about it. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.23486/reviews


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## lucasbrea

Animagus said:


> My full review of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3. Let me know if you want to know anything else about it.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.23486/reviews


Excellent review, do you like it more than the DM6??


----------



## Animagus

lucasbrea said:


> Excellent review, do you like it more than the DM6??



Hello! Thank you. Yes I do. I don't like big treble peaks in and around the 6-8 kHz sibilance region. That's mainly what didn't work for me with the DM6. Also, mids are a bit better in the TSMR-3. Hope this helps.


----------



## paulindss

abhijollyguy said:


> Eagerly waiting for your impressions on kanas pro and a comparison with TenhzP4 Pro.



Of course i will do, but i ordered the original kanas, not the pro. A head-fier of brazil offered to loan his Kanas pro for me, to do a comparision with both. Don't know if it is going to happen because of costs and etc.


----------



## CoiL

Animagus said:


> Hello! Thank you. Yes I do.* I don't like big treble peaks in and around the 6-8 kHz sibilance region. That's mainly what didn't work for me with the DM6.* Also, mids are a bit better in the TSMR-3. Hope this helps.


Here we go. I think I made good decision to abandon DM6 and favor for IT01S and Kanas Pro.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone tried the shozy BG and pentacle here? How do they compare to the likes of the DM6, kylin, dmg, kanas and the likes??


----------



## Kitechaser

@hemipowered007 read davidmolliere's impressions on the IT01s. 
I think that's the pair you have been looking for.


----------



## jant71

crabdog said:


> Are you talking about the IE800 or IE800S? I absolutely love my IE800S, it is such an incredible IEM and is a constant reminder to me that more drivers *does not* mean better.



And hopefully we will see the IE500 pro fairly soon. Perhaps CES. Sounds like they bring the new form factor and replaceable cables mixed with what makes the IE800, the 7mm driver and dual absorber thingies


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> And hopefully we will see the IE500 pro fairly soon. Perhaps CES. Sounds like they bring the new form factor and replaceable cables mixed with what makes the IE800, the 7mm driver and dual absorber thingies


I hope so too! Any indication of the price yet?


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> And hopefully we will see the IE500 pro fairly soon. Perhaps CES. Sounds like they bring the new form factor and replaceable cables mixed with what makes the IE800, the 7mm driver and dual absorber thingies


thats exciting news!


----------



## jant71

crabdog said:


> I hope so too! Any indication of the price yet?



Not that I have seen. Hopefully on the 8th we will get the answer on the prices and  projected release date.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

crabdog said:


> Are you talking about the IE800 or IE800S? I absolutely love my IE800S, it is such an incredible IEM and is a constant reminder to me that more drivers *does not* mean better.



IE800. The S is very tempting with the removable cable, but the audio store I bought them from only had the IE


jant71 said:


> Not that I have seen. Hopefully on the 8th we will get the answer on the prices and  projected release date.



I can't wait for this release. The dual chamber absorbers thing really works. You can crank the volume to 10 and it still retains it's full clarity and refined delivery without any distortion whatsoever. I've never experienced this kind of effect in any previous iem, regardless of cost. I'm sure @crabdog  would agree, since he has the 800s.


----------



## Animagus

Does anyone here own a Shozy & Neo BG? If yes, how do you like them?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

I have feeling the Shozy BG been a bit overlooked. Seems to be a good 5 BA earphone. Someone need to report on them though. Not much in terms of review or even this penon description is a bit bland. 





*Shozy & NEO BG 5BA MMCX HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMs*

*Description*


Shozy & NEO BG, 10BA earphone (single-sided 5BA), low-frequency use the United States's Knowles BA drivers, the medium-high frequency driver was united domestic factory independently developed (high-frequency driver can be extended to the UHF field), all hand-built. The sound is natural, wide, and rich in details, sound field regular, accurate positioning, comfortable and fit for long-term listening.
*Specification*


Driver: 5BA
Sensitivity: 118db
Frequency；20 Hz-20KHz
Impedance：22 ohm
Noise reduction:-25db
*Package*


Shozy & NEO BG


----------



## Animagus

Dsnuts said:


> I have feeling the Shozy BG been a bit overlooked. Seems to be a good 5 BA earphone. Someone need to report on them though. Not much in terms of review or even this penon description is a bit bland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I peak your interest in these now? Haha. I'm getting a pair. Should be here soon enough. Will post a write up or review.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I am interested in all things thrown in the ears for decent sound but to be honest my IT01s is taking the spot light as of late. Can't get these things out of my ears.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Well I am interested in all things thrown in the ears for decent sound but to be honest my IT01s is taking the spot light as of late. Can't get these things out of my ears.


how about your "shhhh" in ears, do you like them better than your IT01s?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

Different sounds/presentations all together.  Big bold 3Dness is concerned. 12 all BA drivers in a housing will do that for you. One of the more engrossing sounds you will ever hear.  IT01s is everything proper about a well tuned extremely refined single dynamic high end iem. It is a big step forward for Ibasso and I mean that due to a clear leap from the previous IT01 and not just by a little either.

Value in both iems are crazy but the IT01s takes it even further. Never in this hobby have I heard this level of sound for the money. Espeically after burn in. I have both with me at work today. Thouroughly enjoying both for what they are.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Different sounds/presentations all together.  Big bold 3Dness is concerned. 12 all BA drivers in a housing will do that for you. One of the more engrossing sounds you will ever hear.  IT01s is everything proper about a well tuned extremely refined single dynamic high end iem. It is a big step forward for Ibasso and I mean that due to a clear leap from the previous IT01 and not just by a little either.
> 
> Value in both iems are crazy but the IT01s takes it even further. Never in this hobby have I heard this level of sound for the money. Espeically after burn in. I have both with me at work today. Thouroughly enjoying both for what they are.


i feel exactly the same way with the HQ10 and the Kanas Pro


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

You got a similar set of in ears so you hear what I am hearing. 

An all BA earphone and a well tuned dynamic. Really in this hobby it don't get too much more complimentary than that.


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 28, 2018)

Dsnuts said:


> You got a similar set of in ears so you hear what I am hearing.
> 
> An all BA earphone and a well tuned dynamic. Really in this hobby it don't get too much more complimentary than that.


agree, they sound very different but equally impressive, it's nice to have them both


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

I am at a conundrum fellas. To Zeus or not to Zeus?That is the question. Drop ends in 3 days. Does one ever need a flagship level 14BA iem from Empire Ears for a G note?

Then there is this for a $100 less.






 DK4001 Dunu. Geeze!


----------



## geagle

I have the DN4001 in my Penon cart... with the Ibasso IT01s 

Need to fill my wallet back up a bit, before hitting "go", though


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts but you heard the Zeus at canjam, no? so you should have an idea how they compare with what you already have, right ? (and I think you passed them over, at the time)


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

I did pass them over. Though I didn't have enough time with them. My view of them were a bit different since I was using at the time my DZ12 which throws out a similar presentation. The Zeus as I remember it did have some crazy great mids going on. Very spacious mids tuning and that is the strength of the Zeus. But It just wasn't enough time to really hear them proper.  I was too enamored by the Andromeda S at the time and the Andro S stuck out to me more so than the Zeus which was crazy but in hind sight I wish I spent a bit more time with them.

I think I am good to pass them up. I think they will be a nice side grade to my Andro S but not a clear upgrade so no sense in getting them.  The Dunu is very new and I have no idea where those are slotted in terms of SQ but @tomscy2000 is doing a great job introducing them on the dedicated thread.  How they compare to my Solaris? Don't know.

I would most definitely get the IT01s ASAP. Save a bit for the Dunu DK4001 the IT01S will be surprising to you. I am willing to bet on it.


----------



## geagle

I already have the Moondrop Kanas Pro, which is similar, though probably a bit worse (according to Jamato). That's why I'm not in too much of hurry to get the IT01s, even after all the praise lavished 

But I do have both in my cart, as I said  - both look very interesting


----------



## FastAndClean

geagle said:


> probably a bit worse (according to Jamato).


in what way worse? the measurements are in favor of the Kanas Pro


----------



## geagle

@FastAndClean @jamato8 heard both, and he preferred the IT01s - here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/it01s-iem-a-new-view-to-your-music.894073/page-5#post-14669045

I think he also did some more in-depth comparison, somewhere, but I cannot find it  - maybe he can chime in.

Anyway, they're both single DD, and DLC, so that's why I said they should share some similarities.

Could be that Jamato is a bit biased towards the IT01s, as he owns them. Could be that the IT01s are just that better, as he's saying  . 

I plan to do buy the IT01s, at some point, and compare, and enjoy my Kanas pro in the meantime  .


----------



## FastAndClean

they can be better, but everyone is different, different ear canals, different gear like source and amping, different taste in sound signature and music, the factors are a lot and you have to try them for yourself to know for sure


----------



## FastAndClean

for example i think that the Sony EX1000 are over hyped, i don't like them, are they bad in ears? no according to a lot of people


----------



## jamato8

geagle said:


> @FastAndClean @jamato8 heard both, and he preferred the IT01s - here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/it01s-iem-a-new-view-to-your-music.894073/page-5#post-14669045
> 
> I think he also did some more in-depth comparison, somewhere, but I cannot find it  - maybe he can chime in.
> 
> ...



I purchased the Kanas Pro and they have burned in but the IT01s is still on a different level in overall sound.


----------



## rodel808

jamato8 said:


> I purchased the Kanas Pro and they have burned in but the IT01s is still on a different level in overall sound.



Please describe how so. The best single dd I've yet to hear is Hifiman re2000 but I couldn't wear them comfortably. My current favorite dd is a toss up between Kanas pro and Xelento. While the z5000 is still used to satisfy my oneo in while basshead cravings.


----------



## geagle

@jamato8 oh, then you might not be the person I actually had in mind. i definitely apologize, if I misquoted or misrepresented you  .  

I think somebody compared the IT01s and the Kanas pro (and preferred the IT01s), but his Kanas pro were a loaner, not his own. I also seem to remember he mentioning the fact that the KP cost a bit less, but only had a 3.5mm stanard jack, unlike the IT01s. Thought that was you, but when I tried finding your original post, I did not find it - only the one I quoted, where you state that you clearly prefer the IT01s. So one being a loaner, the other his own, I thought there might possibly be some (even maybe unconscious) bias there. 

But if you own both, that clearly can't be you - so, my bad


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 28, 2018)

geagle said:


> @jamato8 oh, then you might not be the person I actually had in mind. i definitely apologize, if I misquoted or misrepresented you  .
> 
> I think somebody compared the IT01s and the Kanas pro (and preferred the IT01s), but his Kanas pro were a loaner, not his own. I also seem to remember he mentioning the fact that the KP cost a bit less, but only had a 3.5mm stanard jack, unlike the IT01s. Thought that was you, but when I tried finding your original post, I did not find it - only the one I quoted, where you state that you clearly prefer the IT01s. So one being a loaner, the other his own, I thought there might possibly be some (even maybe unconscious) bias there.
> 
> But if you own both, that clearly can't be you - so, my bad


he got his own Kanas Pro after the demo he had


----------



## jamato8

geagle said:


> @jamato8 oh, then you might not be the person I actually had in mind. i definitely apologize, if I misquoted or misrepresented you  .
> 
> I think somebody compared the IT01s and the Kanas pro (and preferred the IT01s), but his Kanas pro were a loaner, not his own. I also seem to remember he mentioning the fact that the KP cost a bit less, but only had a 3.5mm stanard jack, unlike the IT01s. Thought that was you, but when I tried finding your original post, I did not find it - only the one I quoted, where you state that you clearly prefer the IT01s. So one being a loaner, the other his own, I thought there might possibly be some (even maybe unconscious) bias there.
> 
> But if you own both, that clearly can't be you - so, my bad


That was me but I went ahead and bought some because I wanted to get a pair and put some real time on them, since they are being touted as so good. They are not as refined sounding as the IT01s, a little more ragged sounding, have no where near the bass quality or treble smoothness. They just don't match up or complement IMO but I still let them run 24/7 hoping something will change, and if it does, I will be happy! The cable being 3.5 only, is a bad move as they do sound some better balanced and the accessories are bare minimum. Also I can hear a better defined acoustical space on the IT01s compared to the Kanas.


----------



## geagle

Ah, nice... did think it was you, glad I was not wrong @jamato8 - not finding your original post is what threw me off, I guess

Also good to know that your opinion is still the same... looks like buying the IT01s is something to look forward to


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> Different sounds/presentations all together.  Big bold 3Dness is concerned. 12 all BA drivers in a housing will do that for you. One of the more engrossing sounds you will ever hear.  IT01s is everything proper about a well tuned extremely refined single dynamic high end iem. It is a big step forward for Ibasso and I mean that due to a clear leap from the previous IT01 and not just by a little either.
> 
> Value in both iems are crazy but the IT01s takes it even further. Never in this hobby have I heard this level of sound for the money. Espeically after burn in. I have both with me at work today. Thouroughly enjoying both for what they are.





FastAndClean said:


> i feel exactly the same way with the HQ10 and the Kanas Pro





geagle said:


> I already have the Moondrop Kanas Pro, which is similar, though probably a bit worse (according to Jamato). That's why I'm not in too much of hurry to get the IT01s, even after all the praise lavished
> 
> But I do have both in my cart, as I said  - both look very interesting





jamato8 said:


> I purchased the Kanas Pro and they have burned in but the IT01s is still on a different level in overall sound.



Not cool man! I recommend this hobby to nobody unless I don't like them! 

So I have 12 hours before my MD DM6 is beyond cancellation and ALL these IEMs have been on my radar given the DM6 fiasco road show. 

Now the decision, keep order with MD or jump off the hype train and check out the IT01S, Kanas Pro, HQ10 or A-HE03? Please, anyone, everyone, weigh in. I have the DMG so looking for something better, possibly but not necessarily more neutral.


----------



## Kitechaser

Yup IT01s looks like a great buy. Just ordered mine.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks like NiceHCK Just got their version of the 12BA iem. FR12 they are called. Currently at $500. 2 pin version only.






Specification:                                                                                                            
  1. Product Name: NICEHCK FR12 12BA drive unit in ear customized earphone
  2. Type: In-ear
   3.  Brand: NICEHCK
  4. Model: FR12
  5. Impedance: 27Ω
  6. Earphone sensitivity: 114db/mW
  7. Frequency range: 20-40000Hz
  8. Cable plug : 3.5mm plug
  9. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
 10.Color: Green
 11.Whether with mic: No
 12.Earphone plug type: Line type
 13.Earphone Interface Type:  2PIN connector
 14.Drive unit: 12BA drive unit  ( 12 Balanced Armature each side)
 15.Whether with earphone upgrade cable: Yes






Can't say I am fan of this color scheme however.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh by the way I had some guys ask me what matches my 12BA iems well with recent cables I went kinda hog wild on. I am currently using this one. 







They go for $99 but can be bought for $69 on sale. Next sales date 03/29/2019. But at least you will know what goes well with all BA earphones.


----------



## kookaudio

CoFire said:


> Not cool man! I recommend this hobby to nobody unless I don't like them!
> 
> So I have 12 hours before my MD DM6 is beyond cancellation and ALL these IEMs have been on my radar given the DM6 fiasco road show.
> 
> Now the decision, keep order with MD or jump off the hype train and check out the IT01S, Kanas Pro, HQ10 or A-HE03? Please, anyone, everyone, weigh in. I have the DMG so looking for something better, possibly but not necessarily more neutral.


TSMR3...


----------



## chickenmoon

CoFire said:


> Not cool man! I recommend this hobby to nobody unless I don't like them!
> 
> So I have 12 hours before my MD DM6 is beyond cancellation and ALL these IEMs have been on my radar given the DM6 fiasco road show.
> 
> Now the decision, keep order with MD or jump off the hype train and check out the IT01S, Kanas Pro, HQ10 or A-HE03? Please, anyone, everyone, weigh in. I have the DMG so looking for something better, possibly but not necessarily more neutral.



I have KP and Kylin. KP is definitely  neutralish while Kylin is (very) warm and smooth.


----------



## geagle

CoFire said:


> Not cool man! I recommend this hobby to nobody unless I don't like them!
> 
> So I have 12 hours before my MD DM6 is beyond cancellation and ALL these IEMs have been on my radar given the DM6 fiasco road show.
> 
> Now the decision, keep order with MD or jump off the hype train and check out the IT01S, Kanas Pro, HQ10 or A-HE03? Please, anyone, everyone, weigh in. I have the DMG so looking for something better, possibly but not necessarily more neutral.



I have the Kanas Pro, the DM6 and the Kylin A-HE03... out of those, I'd pick the Kanas Pro, then the Kylin, then the DM6. Given Jamato's opinion (and the other guys who have the IT01s, even without the others), I think that, in your shoes, I'd go IT01s directly


----------



## CoFire

kookaudio said:


> TSMR3...



Any comparisons with the other mentioned?


----------



## hemipowered007

EBay has 15%off making the kanas pro 138 bucks. I was about to buy it now yall come in saying. It01s is better...uggh head fi you kill me


----------



## kookaudio

CoFire said:


> Any comparisons with the other mentioned?


Not yet: my TSMR3 are on the way.


----------



## kookaudio

hemipowered007 said:


> EBay has 15%off making the kanas pro 138 bucks. I was about to buy it now yall come in saying. It01s is better...uggh head fi you kill me


138$ what? Kanas? They are actually 132$ now.


----------



## FastAndClean

hemipowered007 said:


> EBay has 15%off making the kanas pro 138 bucks. I was about to buy it now yall come in saying. It01s is better...uggh head fi you kill me


one person is sayng they are better, one is not all, and you dont have the same ears too


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like NiceHCK Just got their version of the 12BA iem. FR12 they are called. Currently at $500. 2 pin version only.
> 
> Can't say I am fan of this color scheme however.



That is the ugliest color iem I have ever seen.  I wouldn't wear it even if it were given to me free.


----------



## hemipowered007

FastAndClean said:


> one person is sayng they are better, one is not all, and you dont have the same ears too


I know ..but,, I still hate headfi


----------



## hemipowered007

kookaudio said:


> 138$ what? Kanas? They are actually 132$ now.


Kanas pro,, coming up at 134.49 for me


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 28, 2018)

hemipowered007 said:


> I know ..but,, I still hate headfi


just buy all of them


----------



## FastAndClean

hemipowered007 said:


> Kanas pro,, coming up at 134.49 for me


schiittt, i got mine for 160$


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is the ugliest color iem I have ever seen.  I wouldn't wear it even if it were given to me free.



Ya I have to say, don't know if it is Jim but someone at NiceHCK loves Green. Nothing wrong with Green during spring time but for iems?

Green shell with grey plate? Yikes. Actually lime green with grey shells. Double Yikes


----------



## FastAndClean

they are cleaning the way for the Amadeus


----------



## chickenmoon

"To buy or not to buy the IT01s, that is the question"

William Shakespeare, Hamlet. Act III, Scene I


----------



## kookaudio

hemipowered007 said:


> Kanas pro,, coming up at 134.49 for me


Can you give me the name of the seller please?


----------



## hemipowered007

FastAndClean said:


> just buy all of them



If my kids wetent spoiled for xmas by the misses I would!


----------



## hemipowered007

kookaudio said:


> Can you give me the name of the seller please?



Then add coupon POPUPSAVINGS


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So my JVC HA-FW01 finally arrived. This was my Christmas present from my family. The packaging was decent. Nothing spectacular. Now the actual IEM's are indeed spectacular. Gorgeous! Brass, aluminum, stainless steel and wood present the quad material harmonizer to reduce distortion. Much in the way Sennheiser advertises the dual chamber absorbers in the IE800 to reduce distortion. I just think the combination of materials makes for a beautiful design and presentation. This was the last of the JVC flagships to include a wood dome wide band driver. The newest JVC's are not even wood. They don't look anywhere as elegant, with a stainless steel body with a titanium diaphragm driver. I owned the FX850 many years ago, and had to sell them to fund a replacement of my DAP. OOTB, the sound is very balanced, but with a touch of grain in the upper mids and lower treble. This is disconcerting, but I moved them to the burn in bench, and I'll leave them there for the next day or so, and see if this reduces that particular quirk. Bass quantity is much less than the FX850, with a slight drop in treble energy, but still with that impeccable timbre and soundstage that wowed so many to the FX850. OOTBvs my IE800's, i prefer the Senn's, but I just for the FW01, and they just started their burn in journey, so i'll do a more fair comparison in the next week. 

p.s. Here's a picture of my complete IEM collection (only iem's missing are my Zero Audio Doppio, which I misplaced and for the life of me cannot locate). I enjoy each for their own worth and listening pleasure. I got the Moondrop Kanas Pro and the ToneKing Shockwave III in my sights though.


----------



## kookaudio

hemipowered007 said:


> Then add coupon POPUPSAVINGS


Topssale?


----------



## kookaudio

It does not work


----------



## CactusPete23

kookaudio said:


> It does not work


FYI,  That seller of the Kanas Pro ,"topsale", may not appear in Non-USA Ebay searches...  And the 15% code may not work worldwide either...  So not a worldwide deal... But great price for those it works for.


----------



## peter123

kookaudio said:


> It does not work



"Only eBay users registered on ebay.com,ebay.ca and cafr.ebay.ca, with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon."


----------



## kookaudio

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI,  That seller of the Kanas Pro ,"topsale", may not appear in Non-USA Ebay searches...  And the 15% code may not work worldwide either...  So not a worldwide deal... But great price for those it works for.


Yes. I went to ebay.com (worldwide site) but when I put in the discount cide it say that... it does not apply to me.


----------



## Raketen (Dec 28, 2018)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> This was the last of the JVC flagships to include a wood dome wide band driver. The newest JVC's are not even wood. They don't look anywhere as elegant, with a stainless steel body with a titanium diaphragm driver.



Did JVC announce something to that effect? I haven't heard anything about the woodie series being discontinued, plus they just introduced the Victor HA-FW10000 Anniversary IEM ( http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw10000/ ). AFAIK FD01/02 (the Titanium model) is just a seperate series of IEMs within the SOLIDEGE line, while FW is within the S-Class line.

(coincidentally I ordered these at almost the same time you did, haven't gotten yet though, looking forward to them even more now. also enjoyed the fx850 quite a lot, though they weren't practical for me at the time)


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 28, 2018)

i was wondering when all the talk bout new great chifi iems like DM6, can anyone maybe who has a totl iem wihtin 1-2k usd or above compare it to those, so we can establish baselines

i hope to not come across as a doubting thomas, but to me a solid comparison to a totl well established iem like empire ears legend x or other well known ones can at least establish some baselines. I know some would say its not fair to compare a dm6 to empire ears, but for me a great sounding iem is a great sounding iem regardless of price.

some may tell me to look elsewhere as this is chi-fi or jap-fi thread, but i know few who have empire ears legend x and some hailed chifi iems, but no solid comparison been made

i wish those hailed iems here really compete with astronomical priced iems


----------



## blacksesame

CactusPete23 said:


> FYI,  That seller of the Kanas Pro ,"topsale", may not appear in Non-USA Ebay searches...  And the 15% code may not work worldwide either...  So not a worldwide deal... But great price for those it works for.



thats the seller i purchased from. booo i should have waited for the sale. but on the plus side .he upgraded my shipping to dhl express and its sitting at home waiting for me!! it was super quick. i was thinking i had to wait a month to receive it


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Raketen said:


> Did JVC announce something to that effect? I haven't heard anything about the woodie series being discontinued, plus they just introduced the Victor HA-FW10000 Anniversary IEM ( http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw10000/ ). AFAIK FD01/02 (the Titanium model) is just a seperate series of IEMs within the SOLIDEGE line, while FW is within the S-Class line.
> 
> (coincidentally I ordered these at almost the same time you did, haven't gotten yet though, looking forward to them even more now. also enjoyed the fx850 quite a lot, though they weren't practical for me at the time)



Look at that IEM! I meant the latest woodies, and not a discontinuation. Those are going to be VERY EXPENSIVE I'm guessing? $700.00 easy, but they look fantastic, and much more comfortable than the FW01.


----------



## hemipowered007

Ended up buying the kanas pro since it was 134, did not want to regret missing the deal tomorrow. Hopefully they get herebefore march


----------



## blacksesame

hemipowered007 said:


> Ended up buying the kanas pro since it was 134, did not want to regret missing the deal tomorrow. Hopefully they get herebefore march



he shipped mine by dhl express .very unexpected. came in 3 days!

on my way home now to have a listen to it


----------



## Dsnuts

Sound Eq said:


> i was wondering when all the talk bout new great chifi iems like DM6, can anyone maybe who has a totl iem wihtin 1-2k usd or above compare it to those, so we can establish baselines
> 
> i hope to not come across as a doubting thomas, but to me a solid comparison to a totl well established iem like empire ears legend x or other well known ones can at least establish some baselines. I know some would say its not fair to compare a dm6 to empire ears, but for me a great sounding iem is a great sounding iem regardless of price.
> 
> ...



Don't know about the DM6 but I can tell you the new Ibasso IT01s sounds amazing for the price. Will be comparable to higher end in ears for certain. Very confident in this statement. I would say give the IT01s a try if you want to try something new. That will not be a downgrade from higher end in ears in sonics.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like NiceHCK Just got their version of the 12BA iem. FR12 they are called. Currently at $500. 2 pin version only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aaah... booger green....nice color


----------



## Dsnuts

If you see the alternate version. They are stunning looking. Clear housing with a nice sparkling green or red face plate. NiceHCK could not have possibly chosen a worse combination of colors. It boggles the mind.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> I have feeling the Shozy BG been a bit overlooked. Seems to be a good 5 BA earphone. Someone need to report on them though. Not much in terms of review or even this penon description is a bit bland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from crinacle's subreddit :
Initial impressions: well balanced, no significant tonal issues and acceptable resolution. Timbre is a little plasticky but also not the worst I’ve heard at least. A decent all rounder that should please more than it offends.

ranked it B, basically same tier as Fiio FH5 (both higher than DM6's B-, if that matters to anyone)


----------



## Zerohour88

Sound Eq said:


> i was wondering when all the talk bout new great chifi iems like DM6, can anyone maybe who has a totl iem wihtin 1-2k usd or above compare it to those, so we can establish baselines
> 
> i hope to not come across as a doubting thomas, but to me a solid comparison to a totl well established iem like empire ears legend x or other well known ones can at least establish some baselines. I know some would say its not fair to compare a dm6 to empire ears, but for me a great sounding iem is a great sounding iem regardless of price.
> 
> ...



sorry, if you want really absolute sound quality, you're gonna have to go with those astronomically priced IEMs. If you want value, yeah, sure, go for the chi-fi or japanese offerings. Law of diminishing returns, sadly.


----------



## Kitechaser (Dec 28, 2018)

Del


----------



## hemipowered007

Kitechaser said:


> Del



Hey man , I know but its agood deal,and ive missed too many good deals lately. I can still buy the it01s later. Thanns for looking out dude


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 29, 2018)

Sound Eq said:


> i was wondering when all the talk bout new great chifi iems like DM6, can anyone maybe who has a totl iem wihtin 1-2k usd or above compare it to those, so we can establish baselines
> 
> i hope to not come across as a doubting thomas, but to me a solid comparison to a totl well established iem like empire ears legend x or other well known ones can at least establish some baselines. I know some would say its not fair to compare a dm6 to empire ears, but for me a great sounding iem is a great sounding iem regardless of price.
> 
> ...



I could maybe say the DM6 in balanced mode is better than the Sony Z5 $500, the Sony N3 $300 and the qdc V3 Anole $600. I’ve heard lots of others like N8 and Atlas, but don’t own them so It’s hard to compare.

Also this hobby can be iffy at times as if you get hyped by the DM6 it may be due to music genre listened to and equipment match-ups. Also opinions can change back over time. There is the new signature of new IEM hype a person gets, which can flaw judgment. Just get em anyway.....you have nothing to loose.

I listen to them more than the $1850 Noble Encore IEMs......if that’s the answer your seeking. They are not better but I choose them for the Electro EDM phase I’m going into.


----------



## tomscy2000

Dsnuts said:


> The Dunu is very new and I have no idea where those are slotted in terms of SQ but @tomscy2000 is doing a great job introducing them on the dedicated thread.  How they compare to my Solaris? Don't know.
> 
> I would most definitely get the IT01s ASAP. Save a bit for the Dunu DK4001 the IT01S will be surprising to you. I am willing to bet on it.



I like the 4001 _a lot_. Granted, I haven't time at all to make any real comparisons to the high-end heavy hitters, but it's just really enjoyable to listen to. I find it hard to imagine anyone would not like it. It's not like some of Dunu's previous products like the 2000J, which was pretty much love/hate. The 4001 straddles the line down the middle really well and increases technical proficiency in all areas well beyond its previous products. At $900-ish, it's no longer a buy first, ask questions later kind of product, though. More people do need to hear the 4001 and give their thoughts. It's not enough just for me to state my opinions.


----------



## tomscy2000 (Dec 29, 2018)

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## Carlsan

Maybe *Hawaiibadboy * can weigh in on these, didn't get a chance to see the video, but I gather he likes them. The PMV 1DD 4BA that just came out.


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> aaah... booger green....nice color



Just the color you want sticking out of your ears.


----------



## Ahmad313

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Look at that IEM! I meant the latest woodies, and not a discontinuation. Those are going to be VERY EXPENSIVE I'm guessing? $700.00 easy, but they look fantastic, and much more comfortable than the FW01.


The price of FX10000 is $1700 and some owners and demo listeners clams that it is the best iem in total category even better than Solaris , U18t and many other top class iems ,


----------



## Raketen (Dec 30, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> The price of FX10000 is $1700 and some owners and demo listeners clams that it is the best iem in total category even better than Solaris , U18t and many other top class iems ,



i have yet to find an IEM of any price that people haven't claimed this about , but at least this one looks the part


----------



## thejoker13

Carlsan said:


> Maybe *Hawaiibadboy * can weigh in on these, didn't get a chance to see the video, but I gather he likes them. The PMV 1DD 4BA that just came out.


Have you seen the new PMV Crescent? I believe it's an 8ba per side. Is that the one you're referring to?


----------



## Carlsan (Dec 30, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Have you seen the new PMV Crescent? I believe it's an 8ba per side. Is that the one you're referring to?


I've seen that one as well, a bit more expensive, $400, I think, this one is $329.
From Amazon:

4 Balanced Armatures 1 Dynamic Drivers Earphones. The PMV earphone has excellent driver configurations. It adopts 4 Knowles drivers and 1 dynamic driver with 3 way crossover technology. It has one driver for low frequency and 2 drivers for mid-high frequency
Supreme Sound Quality. As a crazy HIFI team, we are dedicated to sound improvement. With our experienced engineer and professional tuning technology, this model excels in sound. The sound stage is powerful, the details are rich. It can deal with various styles of music and instruments
4 Core OCC Silver-Plated Cable and Solid Carrying Case. The included cable is a high quality silver plated 3.5mm plug with 0.78mm 2 Pin L shaped connector. The carrying case is pressure-resistant, IPX5 waterproof, anti-dust. The whole accessories show the professionalism of the brand and it’s worthwhile to try this new model
Exquisite Design. The carbon fiber faceplate is handmade. The cavity is also molded based on ergonomics. It ensures secure and comfortable fit even for long time wearing


----------



## thejoker13

Carlsan said:


> I've seen that one as well, a bit more expensive, $400, I think, this one is $329.
> From Amazon:
> 
> 4 Balanced Armatures 1 Dynamic Drivers Earphones. The PMV earphone has excellent driver configurations. It adopts 4 Knowles drivers and 1 dynamic driver with 3 way crossover technology. It has one driver for low frequency and 2 drivers for mid-high frequency
> ...


Oh, awesome! Thanks for the link. I haven't seen anything about that one yet.


----------



## Carlsan




----------



## jant71

Went to the store today and am currently taking these for a test drive...

















Pretty impressive in the early going. Handsome, well built, light enough at 205 grams. Need to get used to the placement of the controls a bit and run them in still. Want to test out a few cables. Nice sounding so far. Not really reviewed like an "XX" as they are pretty balanced and not so bass heavy and the bass function on BT is more about adding texture and layering and also adds to the whole range with a boost in the clarity to the signature and perhaps some more treble to go along with the a bit of bass boost. More of an all rounder than I thought but that is fine with me. Bought them since I had been wanting to try them out and headphones still have that more substantial air moving bass presence that even pricey earphones don't quite do even if they have quality and detail and things technical. They just don't react with the outer ear being in-ears of course. Bigger drivers like 40mm and above can just do that Omnipotent bass thing that small drivers don't mimic that well esp. under $500. These should be fun and great for the winter doubling as muffs


----------



## TechManZee

zazaboy said:


> Techmanz didnt even use the filters.. He didnt even did a good comparison.. How can we trust this guy lol.. Dont take him serious.. Read his description under the video u will know what i mean.. He prefers the trn v80 against the bgvp dmg Lol


That’s not right... when did i state in my BGVP DMG review that i prefer the Trn V80’s to the dmg’s am i missing something here?

I try to give a general idea of what the sound will be like on the earphones that i test  to those watching my reviews. I DON’T claim EVER that i am an audiophile.
 If i fail at this then my apologies. 
Earphones and sound preferences are extremely subjective.


----------



## superuser1

Anyone heard the CTM Da Vinci X? Just for reference how an iem should sound like one should have a listen!!


----------



## Lurk650 (Dec 30, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Anyone heard the CTM Da Vinci X? Just for reference how an iem should sound like one should have a listen!!


$2400?


----------



## Zerohour88

jant71 said:


> Went to the store today and am currently taking these for a test drive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great find! At least I have some new models name to throw out when my friends inevitably ask me about BT cans other than Bluedio or Oneodio now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 30, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Anyone heard the CTM Da Vinci X? Just for reference how an iem should sound like one should have a listen!!



Heard them at Can jam. They have very nice sense of space deep and wide if I remember correctly very detailed IEMs. Bass that hit fairly hard too. Treble stood out to me and not in a good way. The thing about the Da Vinci iems I didn't like was that they sound a bit too engineered for my liking. Is it worth that dosh? Nope. As nice as Cesar was the owner of CTM. I am willing to bet they have only sold a hand full of these. They are way too expensive for what they are asking for them. They are supposed to have all sorts of proprietary sound tech in them too. Nope. If you actually compared to what you get from lets say Jerry Harvey's table in their Laylas. the CTMs don't really compete with other companies flagships. They just kinda sound OK and not great for some reason. The highs especially was a bit too emphasized for my liking. Hate to say it but it was one of the companies I noted that was charging too much for all their stuff.

If they cut the price in half. Now we are talking. Those guys want to hear a real flag ship. They could have learned a thing or two from Sonys booth.

I was more impressed with the Profile8 and the Andros for half the price.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Heard them at Can jam. They have very nice sense of space deep and wide if I remember correctly very detailed IEMs. Bass that hit fairly hard too. Treble stood out to me and not in a good way. The thing about the Da Vinci iems I didn't like was that they sound a bit too engineered for my liking. Is it worth that dosh? Nope. As nice as Cesar was the owner of CTM. I am willing to bet they have only sold a hand full of these. They are way too expensive for what they are asking for them. They are supposed to have all sorts of proprietary sound tech in them too. Nope. If you actually compared to what you get from lets say Jerry Harvey's table in their Laylas. the CTMs don't really compete with other companies flagships. They just kinda sound OK and not great for some reason. The highs especially was a bit too emphasized for my liking. Hate to say it but it was one of the companies I noted that was charging too much for all their stuff.
> 
> If they cut the price in half. Now we are talking. Those guys want to hear a real flag ship. They could have learned a thing or two from Sonys booth.
> 
> I was more impressed with the Profile8 and the Andros for half the price.


I agree.. as a friend of mine and I agreed the most those should be is around $1500 ... I am pretty much talking from a very short listen but i was pretty amazed at the layering and transparency. I am no way suggesting anyone spend $2400


----------



## Animagus

Anyone remembers the company that makes the MMCX to 2-Pin converter? I can't find it on the web. I mostly own MMCX cables and want to use them with my 2-pin IEMs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bogginhead

Anyone here happen to have a pair of Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 they might be willing to part with?  I'd be interested if so.  I'm kinda trying to find a slightly used pair (cost reasons, even though they're priced really well).  Christmas has taken it's toll on my wallet, lol.


----------



## Zerohour88

Animagus said:


> Anyone remembers the company that makes the MMCX to 2-Pin converter? I can't find it on the web. I mostly own MMCX cables and want to use them with my 2-pin IEMs. Thanks in advance!



these?
https://twister6.com/2018/12/08/rhapsodio-connector-iem-adaptors/

there's a few available in aliexpress too, I remember an outfit called Willow Audio also making them in various configs


----------



## Lurk650

Don't look as nice but LMUE has them for about $40. Just search "converter"


----------



## Animagus

Zerohour88 said:


> these?
> https://twister6.com/2018/12/08/rhapsodio-connector-iem-adaptors/
> 
> there's a few available in aliexpress too, I remember an outfit called Willow Audio also making them in various configs



Thanks! Can't find Willow Audio on aliexpress. Maybe they sold out.


----------



## justrest

Animagus said:


> Thanks! Can't find Willow Audio on aliexpress. Maybe they sold out.



Also, willowaudio.com doesn't exist.


----------



## Zerohour88

Animagus said:


> Thanks! Can't find Willow Audio on aliexpress. Maybe they sold out.



hm..I found them being sold by Breeze Audio on their official taobao store, seems they still have no international english stores yet

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-15493940501.10.4b711cfaJH6cpk&id=573710766596


----------



## assassin10000

I found this:
https://sg.carousell.com/p/🚚-iem-co...le&ref_referrer=/willow_audio&ref_sId=1759182

Never used/heard of carousell. Perhaps some others here have though?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 31, 2018)

I was just looking up 3.5mm to MMCX and found this.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07C4TYJYR/ref=psdcmw_3224439011_t3_B07CZC8DVD


----------



## Kitechaser

Redcarmoose said:


> I was just looking up 3.5mm to MMCX and found this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07C4TYJYR/ref=psdcmw_3224439011_t3_B07CZC8DVD


60 bucks?? That's pretty much a new cable.
A nice one too.
Rippers.


----------



## zikarus (Dec 31, 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/0-78...JH16-ES3-To-Shure-se535-MMCX/32782988069.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/0-78...=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0


----------



## Animagus

Kitechaser said:


> 60 bucks?? That's pretty much a new cable.
> A nice one too.
> Rippers.



Exactly! I can get 2 of those Nicehck cables. They look decent for the price.


----------



## Libertad

superuser1 said:


> Anyone heard the CTM Da Vinci X? Just for reference how an iem should sound like one should have a listen!!


as a current user of their CIEM flagship i would like to know more


----------



## dweaver (Dec 31, 2018)

I picked up these bad boys on sale with some gift card money and cash.

 
Have to say these perform exceptionally well. Much better than their specs on paper would suggest. They only have AAC and SBC for codecs but they sound very good. If anyone has tried the MDR1000XM3 and found it to bass oriented and dark but want similar levels of ANC then the N700NC is going to be the one to at least try. I also have the NAD HP70 and I prefer the N700NC over it sonically speaking, ergonomically speaking, and app wise. They are both more balanced than the 1000XM3 but I find a certain harshness to the HP70 that the N700NC manages to avoid. The cups offer more space than the HP70 and are flushed to the head and weigh less to.

Ate they perfect? If they would have added more codecs I would say yes with a capital Y. But since they chose to not support more codecs I think they missed the boat in competing fully with Sony at least on paper. But if you like a more balanced signature these are awesome sounding! They are not as lean sounding as the typical AKG house sound settling nicely in the middle being neither warm nor cold.

Going to be writing a full review over them over the next couple days followed by reviews of the 1000XM3 and HP70.

For those who don't mind a cable, dealing with batteries, and only need occasional ANC. The KEF Space One wired  headphone offers more detail and performance especially if you can get it on sale for around $150. Unfortunately I can not afford to buy the Wireless version to see how it performs against the N700NC but it may another good alternative for true BT.

Here is what is looks like in the wired form.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 1, 2019)

Well. This has yet been another year of discoveries. It seems with an advancement of another year. More advancements in sound happens. This year has been the immergence of the chi fi iem scene like no other time I have seen. With several dedicated threads with members clamoring to get the newest and the latest. The big question is what will be next?

New for myself was how I approached Can Jam this year. Been dinking around with mid fi stuff for so long I figured it was time to get something more substantial and I found that in the Andromeda S. One thing I learned that was invaluable for me this year. TOTL stuff is not the leap in sound you guys would imagine it would be. There is so much you can do with how many drivers and proprietary tech and all that jazz that goes into making a higher end iem but in the end is the sound truly worth that much cash? I still say mid fi is where the true value for the cash is. For your $200 you can get a nice 5BA iem like the DM6 a nice DLC iem like the Moondrop Kansas Pro or even the IT01s. These are manufacturers saying. This is the best we can do for your $200. And coming damn close to higher end sound as a result.

Does a $200 iem just as satisfactory as a $1500 one? You bet your ass it does. And that is where we are at with them discoveries. I honestly think this is just the beginning. I noticed manufacturers will move forward with a sound and not backwards. So next year promises even greater sound for our hard earned cash. Someone gotta do one better then BGVP, Moondrop and Ibasso. Someone.

To put it simply. We are seeing more bang for dollar items out now more than ever and if this is any indication. We are all in for a big 2019 year of new phones that have yet to be discovered. For all the people that contribute and brows this thread and people that get some information from it. Happy new year and I hope next year will be filled with the best discoveries for you yet.

For me at least. I have been loosing sleep over them the days counted down. 5 4 3 2 1 and then this morning I had 1 hour to decide to buy or not to buy.





I am number 95 out of 97 sold. It is crazy to think 1K phones are actually limited. Your choices are the new Dunu DK4001, AKG N5005, Hifiman RE2000 silver, IE800s, Xelentos, These or the Andromedas. Sony M7 @ $750 close enough.

Newer flagship stuff now starts at 2K plus level. Double the price. Upon careful thought. This is not a phone I needed really. But hey. You only live once. Happy new years!


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Well. This has yet been another year if discoveries. It seems with an advancement of another year. More advancements in sound happens. This year has been the immergence of the chi fi iem scene like no other time I have seen. With several dedicated threads with members clamoring to get the newest and the latest. The big question is what will be next?
> 
> New for myself was how I approached Can Jam this year. Been dinking around with mid fi stuff for so long I figured it was time to get something more substantial and I found that in the Andromeda S. One thing I learned that was invaluable for me this year. TOTL stuff is not the leap in sound you guys would imagine it would be. There is so much you can do with how many drivers and proprietary tech and all that jazz that goes into making a higher end iem but in the end is the sound truly worth that much cash? I still say mid fi is where the true value for the cash is. For your $200 you can get a nice 5BA iem like the DM6 a nice DLC iem like the Moondrop Kansas Pro or even the IT01s. These are manufacturers saying. This is the best we can do for your $200. And coming damn close to higher end sound as a result.
> 
> ...


thank you for the great contribution to this thread and the personal advice that you gave me for my earphones, it was well worth it and i am very happy with them
Happy new year


----------



## geagle

@Dsnuts grats, and Happy New Year to you too Ds, and to everybody else here !!


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Well. This has yet been another year if discoveries. It seems with an advancement of another year. More advancements in sound happens. This year has been the immergence of the chi fi iem scene like no other time I have seen. With several dedicated threads with members clamoring to get the newest and the latest. The big question is what will be next?
> 
> New for myself was how I approached Can Jam this year. Been dinking around with mid fi stuff for so long I figured it was time to get something more substantial and I found that in the Andromeda S. One thing I learned that was invaluable for me this year. TOTL stuff is not the leap in sound you guys would imagine it would be. There is so much you can do with how many drivers and proprietary tech and all that jazz that goes into making a higher end iem but in the end is the sound truly worth that much cash? I still say mid fi is where the true value for the cash is. For your $200 you can get a nice 5BA iem like the DM6 a nice DLC iem like the Moondrop Kansas Pro or even the IT01s. These are manufacturers saying. This is the best we can do for your $200. And coming damn close to higher end sound as a result.
> 
> ...



I'm curious about what Empire Ears may have changed on this $1000 Massdrop Empire Ears Zeus, versus the original $2400 model?


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe they have the tuning on the non R or reference meaning it is the old tuning having more bass. If MD is involved that means it will have bass. I heard the universal version at Can Jam. Was thinking at the time if I am gonna spend a G note might as well buy the Andromeda S. My train of thought was since the MD version of the Zeus was not gonna be delivered till sometime in April of next year. Why wait. Which was supposed to quench my thirst for that 1K IEM. Love my Andromeda S and the thought of selling it off is not an option but the one thing the Zeus has is the most spacious dimensional mid section I have heard in an iem. I love me some vocals and the Zeus will be my acoustic/ vocal specialty iem. I had no idea they were gonna do a 2nd drop hence my infighting if I wanted to get it or not. 

Based on the graph on MD. There is barely any drop off in the bass to sub bass region and the treble will be plenty extended while having a bump in the upper mids. The Zeus will have a different enough sound vs my current top end iems. Solaris being tops for me right now. I have to admit loving my current 12BA iems. And Empire Ears Zeus with 14BAs and 7 crossovers. These will be my end game all BA iems. So the 4 month wait begins.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> These will be my end game all BA iems.



Why do I not believe this?


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> I believe they have the tuning on the non R or reference meaning it is the old tuning having more bass. If MD is involved that means it will have bass. I heard the universal version at Can Jam. Was thinking at the time if I am gonna spend a G note might as well buy the Andromeda S. My train of thought was since the MD version of the Zeus was not gonna be delivered till sometime in April of next year. Why wait. Which was supposed to quench my thirst for that 1K IEM. Love my Andromeda S and the thought of selling it off is not an option but the one thing the Zeus has is the most spacious dimensional mid section I have heard in an iem. I love me some vocals and the Zeus will be my acoustic/ vocal specialty iem. I had no idea they were gonna do a 2nd drop hence my infighting if I wanted to get it or not.
> 
> Based on the graph on MD. There is barely any drop off in the bass to sub bass region and the treble will be plenty extended while having a bump in the upper mids. The Zeus will have a different enough sound vs my current top end iems. Solaris being tops for me right now. I have to admit loving my current 12BA iems. And Empire Ears Zeus with 14BAs and 7 crossovers. These will be my end game all BA iems. So the 4 month wait begins.



If I hadn't jumped on the Noble Khan pre-order, plus bought the Andro's s, and the Solaris, I would have seriously jumped on these myself. Only so much $ to spread around. 
Good luck with them when you get them and Happy New Year!


----------



## superuser1

Libertad said:


> as a current user of their CIEM flagship i would like to know more


I just heard it at a cafe while chatting with a friend. I thought immediately what struck me was the layering and transparency. The fit was shallow and could certainly have been done better. Both my friend and I agreed that this should not retail for more than $1500. I did not hear it at length but what got me was the fabulous layering and microdetails in those layers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Happy New Years to DS. the Discovery thread, and Head-fi!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

The struggle. The polarity. UGH!! Sennheiser IE800 vs JVC FW01!! Now on the surface, with no uncertainty, I enjoy the sound of the Senn's more. That Sennheiser sound, with that soundstage width and the energy! It's just so refined and yet FUN!! But IMHO, it has a weakness. The Senn's don't do heavy metal (classic, death, black, symphonic, and thrash) as well as i'd like. I think it's the bass speed and the every so slightly recessed mids. The JVC's on the other hand handle metal very well, with excellent speed, dynamics, and timbre. The JVC's actually have more air and imaging depth than the Senn's. The IE800 are slightly less holographic than the JVC's. Actually the FW01 have a bit more holographic imaging than the IE800, but the engagement and refinement of the IE800 sound is less fatiguing and just more MY SOUND PREFERENCE than the FW01. The Senn's though are also harder to drive. The weakness for the JVC is form factor, the stock cable, lack of bass weight, and a less lush sound. Thick note presentation, instrument separation, micro details and air are strong suits. I'm not quite sure yet if I keep the JVC's? I'm going to spend more time with them, and make sure I'm reviewing them fairly. I might keep them as my heavy metal listening needs? Or maybe I'll put them up for sale and let one of you have them "on the cheap"? 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!


----------



## superuser1

Happy New Year to all the brave souls who take a hit for the team! Thanks to @Dsnuts for this thread!


----------



## Apputty

Happy new year to all.
Hope we have an even better year on this thread with many more new discoveries.


----------



## FastAndClean

good guy bad audio reviews likes that Sony more than the *IT01s*


----------



## darkwing

FastAndClean said:


> good guy bad audio reviews likes that Sony more than the *IT01s*




as stated in the video, the Sony one seems to be more 'accurate' than the IT01s


----------



## Kitechaser

I had the MH755 a while ago (10 years) Got it with my Sony Ericson phone. It is awesome.
A great headphone.
I remember everything sounded great on it. This is no joke.
This thing is quality


----------



## Broquen (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year to everybody!!!



FastAndClean said:


> good guy bad audio reviews likes that Sony more than the *IT01s*




It can sound like a joke, but I got this with some Sony smartphone (don't remember the model) some years ago and have to say I keep them with special care due to unexpected performance. I always include them when comparing iems at home, because their balanced good sound. Don't know model number.



Spoiler




 



Edit: After watching the video, it can be the same model or very close. Short cable, different cable lengths to wear one behind neck...


----------



## darkwing

Kitechaser said:


> I had the MH755 a while ago (10 years) Got it with my Sony Ericson phone. It is awesome.
> A great headphone.
> I remember everything sounded great on it. This is no joke.
> This thing is quality



wow now I remember, i had a Sony Ericsson phone too, the earbuds on those were great, too bad i lost the set a long time ago


----------



## chickenmoon

Broquen said:


> Happy new year to everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MH755, they are OK, nice creamy sound as I recall but frankly unusable unless you mod the cable. Crin started the hype, now other follow suit as expected. It sure doesn't beat my Kanas Pro in any way, shape or form and I am sure the IT01S blows it in every way too. Who cares what that guy says anyway, he recommended the Whizzer Kylin as a top pick for 11/11...


----------



## Kitechaser (Jan 1, 2019)

This thing was way before Crinacle.
I've known about it for ten years, just forgot the name. Lost it a while ago myself.
I had it hooked up to an ipod shuffle, and it sounded great, EDM sounded incredible.
This was my first audiophile quality earphone.
Don't know about it competing with the IT01s or Kanas Pro, but this is probably the best budget headphone you can buy.


----------



## Broquen

chickenmoon said:


> MH755, they are OK, nice creamy sound as I recall but frankly unusable unless you mod the cable. Crin started the hype, now other follow suit as expected. It sure doesn't beat my Kanas Pro in any way, shape or form and I am sure the IT01S blows it in every way too. Who cares what that guy says anyway, he recommended the Whizzer Kylin as a top pick for 11/11...



I don't care about hypes and/or interests and don't know Crin. I'm using them to compare (and sometimes to go out) and I think that no cable modding is needed and that they have a very surprising performance as I said. They're good for metal, acoustic and near all music genres. Good deep bass, good highs and clear mids. No creamy sound. Maybe source?


----------



## Kitechaser

Broquen said:


> I don't care about hypes and/or interests and don't know Crin. I'm using them to compare (and sometimes to go out) and I think that no cable modding is needed and that they have a very surprising performance as I said. They're good for metal, acoustic and near all music genres. Good deep bass, good highs and clear mids. No creamy sound. Maybe source?


Yup. These were my basketball pair, with the ipod shuffle clip and the short wire.
Those were the days.They sounded great.


----------



## FastAndClean

i had Sony mh1c before and it was fire


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i had Sony mh1c before and it was fire



I bought the MH1C from ebay around a year ago but could not stand the cable... not only is it a J  cable but it is flat and weird... the mic just hangs next to your face.  I gave it to @HungryPanda. I think there is a thread about modding them. 

Sounded great.

The MH755 is all over Ebay .


----------



## chickenmoon

Broquen said:


> I don't care about hypes and/or interests and don't know Crin. I'm using them to compare (and sometimes to go out) and I think that no cable modding is needed and that they have a very surprising performance as I said. They're good for metal, acoustic and near all music genres. Good deep bass, good highs and clear mids. No creamy sound. Maybe source?



I think they are great if you're very poor and still want something decent sounding as you can find them for $10 nowadays. Do you use them regularly? No, I don't think so.


----------



## Kitechaser (Jan 1, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> I think they are great if you're very poor and still want something decent sounding as you can find them for $10 nowadays. Do you use them regularly? No, I don't think so.


They sound better than the KSE1500.
I'd listen to these over the electrostats anyday 
No joke. 10000% serious.
Edit: I don't like the KSE at all, so it's not a fair comparison


----------



## FastAndClean

Kitechaser said:


> They sound better than the KSE1500.
> I'd listen to these over the electrostats anyday
> No joke. 10000% serious.
> Edit: I don't like the KSE at all, so it's not a fair comparison


they sound better than the sennheiser he-1 orpheus, bass down to 3hz with authority, no joke


----------



## Broquen

chickenmoon said:


> I think they are great if you're very poor and still want something decent sounding as you can find them for $10 nowadays. Do you use them regularly? No, I don't think so.



I'm not going to discuss about it. I I'm not even sure if the ones I have are MH755. I own them. They're great sounding iems that I would recommend as outstanding for the price to everyone and that's all.
And I'm 100% honest when I say that if someone own or try them, I'm sure he/she would agree that they sound great. Anyway, very happy to read your opinion since you owned them


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Happy new year! Hope you guys are having fun.  

Here is another question for you.

Which IEMs under $200 have a nice wide soundstage?


----------



## crabdog

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Happy new year! Hope you guys are having fun.
> 
> Here is another question for you.
> 
> Which IEMs under $200 have a nice wide soundstage?


LZ A4.


----------



## Atlass

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Happy new year! Hope you guys are having fun.
> 
> Here is another question for you.
> 
> Which IEMs under $200 have a nice wide soundstage?


Bgvp dmg, kinera idun, tfz king pro


----------



## jant71 (Jan 1, 2019)

crabdog said:


> LZ A4.



I would also say the LZ A6 mini should as well. Haven't heard it but he always tries to tune it in, the new housing has room being only the piezo and the dynamic, and I have had and heard about other piezo dynamic hybrids(CB1000, DC1, Intime's models, etc.) and they always have a larger stage. Piezos have that kind of airy roomy well extended highs which is their draw and they can mate well to the dynamic.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Happy new year! Hope you guys are having fun.
> 
> Here is another question for you.
> 
> Which IEMs under $200 have a nice wide soundstage?



Final E4000


----------



## jant71 (Jan 1, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Went to the store today and am currently taking these for a test drive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, some random thoughts after spending the last couple of mornings using them...




Still had the pipeline ET-1 cable back from the Mikros 90 days.   As with the Mikros a bit of a sound upgrade and a nice color match on the "XX" here. Will put more hours on the stock cable but it seems it pushes towards a thicker "XX" sound sig though fun so not in a bad way but not gonna get the drivers potential out of them I would say.

I'll start with the cable. Thick and more slick shiny style which is good for less rubbing snagging but still the usual JVC sheathing that stiffens in the cold. Not much of an issue for a head phone like with in-ears that unseat themselves but still something for years I have wanted JVC and other Japanese brands to change. Pipeline cable stays supple out in the cold.

Spent two morning out using the JVC. They have been growing on me quite a bit.

Comfort is great. Nice protein leather looking pads and headband padding that you can see is ample. Pretty firm. Does sink in some more after wearing and warming like a good memory foam. the wide band and the padding make for a stable fit with good weight spreading. Pads are 75mm across so decent size for an on ear and you can see the good surface area which also helps them stay on. I like lighter cans but shooting hoops and hitting a racquetball around was very do-able and I read some reviews earlier that some thought they did well running with these. Isolation is above average with the nice pads. Just light enough at 206 grams and it is distributed well

The build outside of the padding is nice. You can aim/angle the drivers on the ear since the construction is tight and these will not creak or make any noise. Even the button click is not annoying like with some BT cans. There is the rubber padding on the front that protects them so they seem well built and designed to be durable. Adjustment of the headband is done with good strong locking click and they won't adjust your level by accident unless real force is applied.

Design could use a few improvements. JVC seems afraid to make buttons stick out meaning you have to feel for them a bit more. Yes, the volume has a raised mark on the + side and so does the power button but they should make them stick out and be more easily identifiable. Also spreading them around the whole right ear cup does makes you accidentally press buttons if you are adjusting the cups. Not a big deal as you get used to how to grip them so as not to press the BASS button or play pause with a thumb. No deal breaking issue with the buttons but more time is needed to get used to using them.

So far, while using BT, I'm thinking BASS on is how they sound best. A bit bigger and more fun. Depends on the device. Some say there is no difference over BT but I'll argue big time. I have a Ruizu that is quite neutral and much more cool and thinner over BT than my A45. My JNN M9 is sightly more balanced than the A45 but close in signature. Good to have the BASS button to choose to add a layer of meat to the notes and have it for the thinner X51 sig. The Boost is indeed well done. Sometimes hard to tell it is on because it is well done just meating everything up some to counter outside noise. They seem to put a decent chip inside so they don't seem to lose anything, perhaps sound a little better over BT esp. with aptX. A better cable than stock is needed to push the SQ ahead in wired mode. Though for now these need more hours on them both the drivers and stock cable.

That leads me to the BT prompts. No voice prompts like other things. My Sony had them and even my cheaper Chinese BT stuff says "connected" or "pairing complete" or whatever. Just differentiable beeps for on and paired and shutting down. Single beep for play, pause, and other controls. Voice commands for BASS ON and OFF and BT connected and such would have been nicer.

NFC is nice on the outer and lower part of the left ear cup. So easy to connect and quick too. Just a surprising few seconds it took to tap to my A45 and it paired them right off the bat even thought the JVC was off. Easy to do while wearing the cans which is nice.

BT has been strong and stable so far. Some very quick chirps when shooting the basketball with the X51 on the left side of my body which was remedied by clipping it to my left. of course this is due to the Ruizu not being the best for BT transmission. Sony and JNN M9 have strong BT and have no issues even through walls.

Battery - haven't thought about it. Did plug in in once and it has the standard LED indicators(red = charging, off is charged) but with 40 hours and 10 minutes for 3 hours of play there are no battery worries at all. Of course nice to not even worry about it or just plug them in while in the shower to get more than enough is great.

Happy with what I paid for them. Not a great deal at their list price($149) or the $120 I bought them at. Not to do with the headphones or the SQ but no case and the cable could be a bit better. Well worth the price at what I paid but not a great deal unless it came with a decent case at least.


----------



## Libertad

looking back its nice to see where this thread has gone but i never forget where it came from cheers to 2019


----------



## ScottPilgrim

This new year break was quite satisfying, and it had to be so. Took a satisfying listen out of the Kanas Pro this evening with a shot of Suntory Toki. 

The other day I decided to give my Titan 3s another listen as the sad metal bois havent been picked up for a month since the Kanas Pro arrived. Also was craving some midrange details, so said why not? 

Plugged them in and eq'd out the 4k peak a little bit. Sounded coherent and exciting. Listened to them for two hours straight. I was almost certain that I would keep these as beaters, but then I plugged the Kanas Pro in again, and immediately recognized the difference. Better decay and definition all around. 

I judge sibilance through this track off the Akira soundtrack, Kaneda fron Akira Symphonic Suite. Initially I dug it out for to test imaging but the opening of the track is way too harsh for most IEMs I have tried, such as the Titan 3 and the f9 pros. They sound a whole lot bearable in the Kanas Pro. Also I noticed that the pressure from the Titan 3 is a whole lot more than the kanas Pro. Wonder how the it01s sound on them. 

On another note, I had also ordered the TRN V20s two months before. Dont know if the brand is banned or not. Terrible fit and hilarious build. Decided to take a listen to them, and housing just came apart. 

Also had the NiceHCK Black Friday IEM. And I would say it's money well spent, goddamn that one's a looker. Presentation was beautiful as well. 

*Anyway folks, may your resolutions come true and may you find nirvana in your quest to achieve endgame. Happy (laaaate) new year, all. *


----------



## chinmie

i really like that the Kanas and Kanas pro are starting to get recognized now as they both are special sounding to me. i have it for quite a while now from the early time it came out. still my favorite single DD to this day


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jan 2, 2019)

chinmie said:


> i really like that the Kanas and Kanas pro are starting to get recognized now as they both are special sounding to me. i have it for quite a while now from the early time it came out. still my favorite single DD to this day




What exactly is the difference between the two? Is it just a few more DB added to the sub bass of the Kanas or are the rest of the frequencies affected also? Do you know if they have the same driver, does the Kanas have the same sounstage, detail retrieval and overall sound with the Pro?

I am not sure which one to get, from what I've read I'm afraid the Pro might be too lean. I want the one with a similar amount of bass with the FH5, Final E5000,  E4000, ZS6, King Pro, IT01 but not to go over that amount as it becomes bothering.  I find the F9 Pro, DC1, Tin T2, EZ D4 too lacking. Which one do you think is better? Does the Kanas Pro respond well to EQ and have the bass adjusted to sound the same with the Kanas?





ScottPilgrim said:


> This new year break was quite satisfying, and it had to be so. Took a satisfying listen out of the Kanas Pro this evening with a shot of Suntory Toki.
> 
> The other day I decided to give my Titan 3s another listen as the sad metal bois havent been picked up for a month since the Kanas Pro arrived. Also was craving some midrange details, so said why not?
> 
> ...




How would you compare the bass of the Kanas Pro with the F9 Pro? I think the bass on the F9 Pro is too subdued.


----------



## FastAndClean

HerrXRDS said:


> What exactly is the difference between the two? Is it just a few more DB added to the sub bass of the Kanas or are the rest of the frequencies affected also? Do you know if they have the same driver, does the Kanas have the same sounstage, detail retrieval and overall sound with the Pro?
> 
> I am not sure which one to get, from what I've read I'm afraid the Pro might be too lean. I want the one with a similar amount of bass with the FH5, Final E5000,  E4000, ZS6, King Pro, IT01 but not to go over that amount as it becomes bothering.  I find the F9 Pro, DC1, Tin T2, EZ D4 too lacking. Which one do you think is better? Does the Kanas Pro respond well to EQ and have the bass adjusted to sound the same with the Kanas?


they use the same driver, the kanas pro is not lean, it can take bass eq well, it can be bass monster if you want


----------



## chinmie

HerrXRDS said:


> What exactly is the difference between the two? Is it just a few more DB added to the sub bass of the Kanas or are the rest of the frequencies affected also? Do you know if they have the same driver, does the Kanas have the same sounstage, detail retrieval and overall sound with the Pro?
> 
> I am not sure which one to get, from what I've read I'm afraid the Pro might be too lean. I want the one with a similar amount of bass with the FH5, Final E5000,  E4000, ZS6, King Pro, IT01 but not to go over that amount as it becomes bothering.  I find the F9 Pro, DC1, Tin T2, EZ D4 too lacking. Which one do you think is better? Does the Kanas Pro respond well to EQ and have the bass adjusted to sound the same with the Kanas?



i haven't tried using eq on the Kpro, but in my opinion they are just different in sound response. i have only tried the King Pro and T2 out of your list, and if you want similar to the King Pro's bass, you should go with the Regular Kanas


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> i haven't tried using eq on the Kpro, but in my opinion they are just different in sound response. i have only tried the King Pro and T2 out of your list, and if you want similar to the King Pro's bass, you should go with the Regular Kanas


hey you have Highsenior B5+ too, how do you like the sound, i love them, such a dark creamy sound with a lot of details on top, just gorgeous with the right tips


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> hey you have Highsenior B5+ too, how do you like the sound, i love them, such a dark creamy sound with a lot of details on top, just gorgeous with the right tips



love it! and it's kinda doing it's own thing, not similar to my other iems or earbuds, so in a way it is special. one of my go to iem especially for vocals


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> love it! and it's kinda doing it's own thing, not similar to my other iems or earbuds, so in a way it is special. one of my go to iem especially for vocals


yes, very unique tunning and the mids are just gorgeous, very full and forward, i was having a hard time finding the right tips, but when i did they became one of my all time favorites


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'm starting to fall in love with the JVC FW01. I changed the gel spiral dot tips that came with the iem's, and replaced them with the slightly larger silicone spiral dots, and wear them cable around ear, and the fit became much more comfortable. With around 60 hours of burn in, these things are just MONSTROUS!! 3D imaging vavavoom, sound stage bliss, and lifelike timbre for days! The Senn's are looking at me with stink eye.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I took a very low risk shot and took a flyer on the Sony MH755. With all the good reviews, I couldn't pass, and I've been looking for a good Sony iem that would synergize well with my Sony DAP.


----------



## zeppu08

Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!


----------



## Ahmad313

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm starting to fall in love with the JVC FW01. I changed the gel spiral dot tips that came with the iem's, and replaced them with the slightly larger silicone spiral dots, and wear them cable around ear, and the fit became much more comfortable. With around 60 hours of burn in, these things are just MONSTROUS!! 3D imaging vavavoom, sound stage bliss, and lifelike timbre for days! The Senn's are looking at me with stink eye.


Hows's the mids/vocals quality and positioning specially the position of the singer feels back side of the head or in front of you ,?


----------



## Dsnuts

zeppu08 said:


> Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!



Loving my IT01s but then I dont own the DM6. I think either one should be a good one for you. read impressions on both and go from there.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> Loving my IT01s but then I dont own the DM6. I think either one should be a good one for you. read impressions on both and go from there.



At least you can actually get the ito1's without too much of a wait


----------



## Dsnuts

Only real catch on the IT01s is the required burn in times. And believe me it is required. But otherwise they have been awesome to listen to time and time again. You guys will start seeing more impressions of them soon.


----------



## SilverLodestar

FastAndClean said:


> yes, very unique tunning and the mids are just gorgeous, very full and forward, i was having a hard time finding the right tips, but when i did they became one of my all time favorites


Which tips are you using? I’m having a hard time finding the right ones. They sound dull and congested with most of my tips.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 3, 2019)

SilverLodestar said:


> Which tips are you using? I’m having a hard time finding the right ones. They sound dull and congested with most of my tips.


they came with my HQ10 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/POY...lgo_pvid=c4fa2932-0091-4aad-8580-970422f40c53
the green one, biggest size


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Only real catch on the IT01s is the required burn in times. And believe me it is required. But otherwise they have been awesome to listen to time and time again. You guys will start seeing more impressions of them soon.



I could just say the same about the Kanas Pro. Penon has shipped my IT01S yesterday so it shouldn't be too long before I can pit them against each other, should be interesting.


----------



## Lurk650

SilverLodestar said:


> Which tips are you using? I’m having a hard time finding the right ones. They sound dull and congested with most of my tips.


That's not a good sign...


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> Only real catch on the IT01s is the required burn in times. And believe me it is required. But otherwise they have been awesome to listen to time and time again. You guys will start seeing more impressions of them soon.



How's the isolation?


----------



## Dsnuts

Average at best. It is a plastic housing with a metal paint coating so not the best but not terrible either.


----------



## darmanastartes

I ordered the Tenhz T5, I will post a review after I've had some time with it.


----------



## stryed

Dsnuts said:


> Only real catch on the IT01s is the required burn in times. And believe me it is required. But otherwise they have been awesome to listen to time and time again. You guys will start seeing more impressions of them soon.



That was the same issue with the original IT01. I'd like a comparison vs the original as the IT01s even if it's double the price, yet many are comparing them with the IT04 and higher priced IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Ahmad313 said:


> Hows's the mids/vocals quality and positioning specially the position of the singer feels back side of the head or in front of you ,?



The mids are present. Not forward, or terribly recessed, but present, and very clear. One of the strengths is clarity and razor sharp mids. Male voices come in with center focus with height. Instruments take a nice left right position, with drums typically stretching the width of the soundstage, and above the vocals. Crazy realistic timbre to crashes, hi hats, piano and guitars. Female vocals can take a back seat at times, but still breathy and lush. If you can figure out my description ramble, then hopefully this was helpful. Very unforgiving of bad recordings, bad mastering, and mp3's. The Senn's are way for forgiving, and make mp3's sound better than any earphone i've ever owned. Any other owners of the IE800 find this to be true? The FW01, with good recordings, shine!!


----------



## Dsnuts

I sold off my IT01 a while ago so not 100% on these thoughts but from what I remember the IT01s is every way an upgrade on the sonics. It is at a different level in refinements from bass to treble. It has better balancing so while bass is less emphasized on the IT01s it has the better quality in terms of speed and just as good as the IT01 in extension. Sub bass rumble after burn in the IT01S is amazing in the bass area. Stage I want to say is similar in width but the IT01s has the better depth of sound. 

The big difference here is now the IT01S has a very nicely defined mid section too. The IT01 while I didn't think was too recessed in the mids was not going to be known for having a great mids section. The IT01S vocals and instruments have their own space to work with due to the much higher resolution. Better micro and macro details as a results. The mids on the IT01s is not forward but no where near recessed either. It is at the perfect balanced level vs the bass and treble. Then there is the treble. On open listen it seems like it might be a brighter iem but after burn in the treble has clean clear crisp definition. Definitely more refined in the treble area over the older IT01. 

There is really not an area of sound the new IT01S is not improved that is why they sound like a completely new earphone. If you own the older IT01 and want a clear upgrade IT01S is exactly this. You can safely sell off your IT01 and you will not loose sleep over them. Put that money you got back toward an IT01S.

While the IT01S does not quite reach the sonics of the IT04. They are just as capable and just as enjoyable to listen to which is amazing considering it cost less than half the price of the IT04. IT01s is not as airy or does it quite have the same instrument separation or as wide a stage as the IT04. One can argue the IT01S actually has the better coherency but the IT04 is Ibassos flagship model for a reason. The better value is actually with the IT01S over the IT04 but at the same time the IT04 is arguably Ibasso's most refined earphone.


----------



## Ahmad313

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> The mids are present. Not forward, or terribly recessed, but present, and very clear. One of the strengths is clarity and razor sharp mids. Male voices come in with center focus with height. Instruments take a nice left right position, with drums typically stretching the width of the soundstage, and above the vocals. Crazy realistic timbre to crashes, hi hats, piano and guitars. Female vocals can take a back seat at times, but still breathy and lush. If you can figure out my description ramble, then hopefully this was helpful. Very unforgiving of bad recordings, bad mastering, and mp3's. The Senn's are way for forgiving, and make mp3's sound better than any earphone i've ever owned. Any other owners of the IE800 find this to be true? The FW01, with good recordings, shine!!


Thanks for your help bro,


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Any other owners of the IE800 find this to be true?


True. I fine my IE 800 & U12 way more forgiving on bad/old masters than BGVP DMG & Audbos P4.


----------



## FastAndClean

measurements of the LYPERTEK BEVI, it looks like a very well tuned single balance armature in ear


----------



## Ahmad313




----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks for your help bro,



Anytime. If you got other questions, feel free to ask, brudda.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mathi8vadhanan said:


> True. I fine my IE 800 & U12 way more forgiving on bad/old masters than BGVP DMG & Audbos P4.



Thank you! I'm glad to have someone back this up. I'm simply amazed at how good the IE800 makes mp3's sound. Since my collection is more than 50% more mp3 than lossless/DSD, it's a welcome quality. I must admit, so far, it's a love affair with the Senn's, though the FW01 aren't too far behind.


----------



## PlantsmanTX (Jan 4, 2019)

CoFire said:


> Where do you get Starlines? Link? What do you like about them? What do they compare to?
> 
> I've tried comply, spin fit, cheapos, auvio, and these Symbio and I feel like the wall just came down.



I haven't used a large variety of tips, but I think the large Starlines are like the JVC Spiral Dots, but better. To my ears, the Spiral Dots thicken the sound of thin-sounding earphones, smooth out harshness, and boost bass, but not in a good way. It becomes loose. The large Starlines do everything the Spiral Dots do, but keep the bass tight.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Jan 4, 2019)

So I just ordered the Fiio E12A (IEM edition) amp. I'm moving from the A5 and E12 regular. From all the reviews I read, they really make the Sennheiser IE800's and other iem's shine, while providing more black background, improved detail retrieval, and less grain than my current set up. I was finally able to get it for much less than the $150-200 asking price. Excited to see how they improve my Senn's!


----------



## Dsnuts

Love my E12A. Still use it on occasion but been using more my new Shanling M5s. E12A has served me well. It has enough power to drive my DT1990 pros with ease. Sounds great with other cans I own too so more versatile than just using them for in ears.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Sony WM-1Z
BGVP DM6 (solid-black) IEM (Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX)(Sony Hybrid Tips) *_

"Falling in love with this combo?"


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> i really like that the Kanas and Kanas pro are starting to get recognized now as they both are special sounding to me. i have it for quite a while now from the early time it came out. still my favorite single DD to this day


Tell us when You get a chance to compare to IT01S 


chickenmoon said:


> I could just say the same about the Kanas Pro. Penon has shipped my IT01S yesterday so it shouldn't be too long before I can pit them against each other, should be interesting.


Can`t wait for this! I`m with "same hearing" as You generally and would like to know in detail how they compare!


----------



## eggnogg

*TFZ No.3 Dynamic Driver 2pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi In-ear Earphone IEMs*

*Description*

Double magnetism, double cavity, double voice coil

Diamond diaphragm, tesla magnetic group 

More live than the real scene

Let high quality be a habit, TFZ are very concerned

Every song contains a mood, TFZ No.3 help you find it

Have super high quality, warm listening, there is also a fairy tale picture

*Specification*

Driver:11.4mm Double magnetism, double cavity, double voice coil ,tesla magnetic group 

Magnetism material: NdFeB N50

Diaphragm: Diamond diaphragm

Frequency range: 5Hz-40000Hz

Impedance：20ohm

Sensitivity:108dB

Cable material: 0.78mm detachable silver-plated cable


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems more and more manufacturers are getting into the Tesla game. Seems to be the IT driver now. We have moved on from Graphene folks!


----------



## CoiL

Dsnuts said:


> Seems to be the IT driver now. We have moved on from Graphene folks!


I think no. Graphene coupled with different techs and tuned right can be astonishing. DLC or Tesla magnetic alone doesn`t certainly mean it is superior result.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 5, 2019)

DLC is so vague as it can be graphene or carbon nanotube. As both are similar in that family of carbon based drivers.

I can see KZ using DLC to describe what is actually graphene. Lol.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jan 5, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Seems more and more manufacturers are getting into the Tesla game. Seems to be the IT driver now. We have moved on from Graphene folks!



Isn't graphene the technology used for the membrane and tesla the power of the magnet ( Tesla is the unit for magnetic force)? So we could have both, a one tesla power magnet with graphene membrane. But again, graphene membranes have so many variations and such of vague term on how graphene is used in the material


----------



## Dsnuts

Ultimately it comes down to tuning. I suppose if your marketing a new dynamic earphone your gonna try to associate your new phone with anything "high end" Seems more like a marketing scheme more so than what you actually get as a product. I am gonna doubt anyone is gonna bust open a new earphone and actually test a driver for to see is the real deal. Lol.

DLC is on some high end earphones so I can see this description being used a lot for anything that comes remotely close especially in the Chinese market.


----------



## Zerohour88

a newfangled tech being used as marketing is basically the new "stuff more drivers in"

it can use basic papyrus paper as the membrane for all I care, as long as the sound is good and price is reasonable


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Whizzer A-HE03 - a beautiful but ordinary IEM.
https://primeaudio.org/whizzer-kylin-a-he03-review-skin-deep/


----------



## fablestruck

dweaver said:


> I picked up these bad boys on sale with some gift card money and cash.
> 
> Have to say these perform exceptionally well. Much better than their specs on paper would suggest. They only have AAC and SBC for codecs but they sound very good. If anyone has tried the MDR1000XM3 and found it to bass oriented and dark but want similar levels of ANC then the N700NC is going to be the one to at least try. I also have the NAD HP70 and I prefer the N700NC over it sonically speaking, ergonomically speaking, and app wise. They are both more balanced than the 1000XM3 but I find a certain harshness to the HP70 that the N700NC manages to avoid. The cups offer more space than the HP70 and are flushed to the head and weigh less to.
> 
> ...





dweaver said:


> So anyone here try the new Mackie IEM's? They released the MP-120 (single dynamic driver), MP-220 (dual dynamic), and MP-240 (hybrid with Knowles single BA). http://mackie.com/products/mp-series.
> 
> 
> I saw them on sale at a local music store and bought the MP-220 on a whim since I have nor done a dynamic only IEM in a while. So far they are really sounding very nice with big bass and a huge sound stage. The bass is a bit heavy but these are also brand new so I suspect the bass will change over the first 20+  hours. Really like their organic sound,  it is very satisfying.
> ...



Hi there,
Any experience with the MP-240's?
Listening  to them I really liked them and I am fishing for some info here at head-fi regarding comparisons with other  iems in the 200-300 euro price range.
I would appreciate some feedback.
Thanx


----------



## jant71

The new TFZ say Tesla but N50 are not Tesla so they are stacking 2, I guess, cause it says double magnetic. Really need an exploded of this No. 3.


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> The new TFZ say Tesla but N50 are not Tesla so they are stacking 2, I guess, cause it says double magnetic. Really need an exploded of this No. 3.


are we witnessing some sort of a DLC war right now?
First was the Kanas Pro, affordable DLC driver in ear, now all of a sudden we have Ibasso with DLC model and after that the TFZ are comming out with their own


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> are we witnessing some sort of a DLC war right now?
> First was the Kanas Pro, affordable DLC driver in ear, now all of a sudden we have Ibasso with DLC model and after that the TFZ are comming out with their own



KP is DLC coated polyetheretherketone, not sure if IT01s' hybrid DLC/CNT is a coating, TFZ just says diamond. Anyway tech is available so we are going to see more of it for sure.

There's been a burst of affordable planars lately too, Toneking BL1 comes to mind, not much talk about those unfortunately.


----------



## jant71

DLC is "diamond like coating" so has to be a coating.  Also says on the site that DiNaTT has a DLC coating on the dome. 

According to TFZ though better off waiting till the 15th for the King III. The better version over the No.3.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 5, 2019)

jant71 said:


> DLC is "diamond like coating" so has to be a coating.  Also says on the site that DiNaTT has a DLC coating on the dome.
> 
> According to TFZ though better off waiting till the 15th for the King III. The better version over the No.3.


some use it for "diamond like carbon"
Kanas Pro is "diamond like carbon", Ibasso model is "Diamond-Like Coating"


----------



## FastAndClean

Campfire Atlas is Amorphous Diamond-Like Carbon


----------



## jant71 (Jan 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> some use it for "diamond like carbon"



Well yes it is actually Diamond Like Carbon. Just doubles up that the iBasso is a coating. Just parroting the iBasso page cause I couldn't copy paste it  Sure they know cause it just had that "typo" in that section hence the smiley. They use Diamond like Carbon coating everywhere else. Of course I know it too going back to 2015 https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...discussion-thread.784376/page-2#post-12028189


----------



## HerrXRDS

FastAndClean said:


> some use it for "diamond like carbon"
> Kanas Pro is "diamond like carbon", Ibasso model is "Diamond-Like Coating"



Those are the same thing. DLC can only be done with carbon atoms and it's not a new process. Same process is used for coatings on watches, metal tools, razor blades, car parts and any other component that needs a protective coating. I don't know exactly how a carbon coating changes the properties of the membrane, but I think the substrate is more important.


----------



## CactusPete23

HerrXRDS said:


> Those are the same thing. DLC can only be done with carbon atoms and it's not a new process. Same process is used for coatings on watches, metal tools, razor blades, car parts and any other component that needs a protective coating. I don't know exactly how a carbon coating changes the properties of the membrane, but I think the substrate is more important.



There are at least 7 common forms of DLC; Probably a near infinite number of blends actually.    The hardest being cubic crystaline like diamonds.  
But there are softer forms containing more hydrogen and other impurities. 

 And then the actual film thickness and how it is attached to substrate changes stiffness of a driver...  Lots of variables to play with,


----------



## jant71

Just saw a tidbit about JVC at CES for headphones. Seems mostly BT stuff for JVC USA.

* A new lineup of JVC headphones, centering on Bluetooth®-compatible models for wireless music listening*





We will mainly showcase our lineup of new Bluetooth®-enabled models of headphones, which are becoming increasingly popular. Displayed will be a family of products suitable for use in various situations, ranging from completely wireless models that allow users to enjoy music without worrying about cables and models with a voice coaching function for improving running performance to models with noise-cancelling technology that filters out ambient noise.

A couple interesting looking models in the picture but we'll see in a couple of days if there is something too them.


----------



## dweaver

fablestruck said:


> Hi there,
> Any experience with the MP-240's?
> Listening  to them I really liked them and I am fishing for some info here at head-fi regarding comparisons with other  iems in the 200-300 euro price range.
> I would appreciate some feedback.
> Thanx


unfortunately I don't have any experience with the 240 as I made the choice to try the 220 instead and my budget didn't allow for more than the one purchase.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> Love my E12A. Still use it on occasion but been using more my new Shanling M5s. E12A has served me well. It has enough power to drive my DT1990 pros with ease. Sounds great with other cans I own too so more versatile than just using them for in ears.



Coming from you, my enthusiasm for getting it in my hands just went up 10 fold! Thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## Ahmad313

Moondrop new releases Solis 6BA and 2 electrostatic tweeter iem ,


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

How much?


----------



## eggnogg

jant71 said:


> DLC is "diamond like coating" so has to be a coating.  Also says on the site that DiNaTT has a DLC coating on the dome.
> 
> According to TFZ though better off waiting till the 15th for the King III. The better version over the No.3.



King III, meh design.....


----------



## pr0b3r

*Auglamour F300 Dynamic Driver 2pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi In-Ear Earphones*

*Price: $35

Description*

*F300 detachable music HIFI earphones good sensc and trends*

FEAT F300 Colorful/retro/fresh/industrial multi-style presentation

Zinc magnesium alloy casting

*Casting initial molding, CNC precision machine carving details more delicate*

Piano painting process, delicate and exquisite

Bright color, high temperature and abrasion resistance, Anti - fouling and easy to clean

Customized wearing experience, more stable and comfortable, easy to wear for a long time

*Upgradable detachable design*

0.78mm-2pin meets audiophile upgrade and extends Bluetooth earphones

*Strong magnetic path composite diaphragm unit*

The sound quality is greatly improved, and the details are more pleasant

Three frequency balance/mobile phone easy to push/resolute exquisite

*Silver-plated anaerobic copper upgrade cable is softer and better to listen to*

The sound quality is greatly improved and the listening sense is upgraded

High purity anaerobic copper can effectively reduce distortion and signal transmission loss. It adopts 5-axis CNC machining of aviation aluminum to make it more delicate and durable

*Good at concentration, stay true to original intention*

Countless disruptive attempts, fully new AUGLAMOUR experience

*European and American noble royal badge material, gentle color and exquisite and delicate touch*

*Specification*

Brand: AUGLAMOUR

Type: in-ear HIFI dynamic earphone

Material: CNC machining zinc-magnesium alloy

Model: F300

Wearing: over-ears

Driver unit: φ10mm high-intensity magnetic circuit composite dynamic unit

Diaphragm: polymer composite plating titanium diaphragm

Frequency response range: 15-40kHz

Sensitivity: 102dB/mW

Impedance : 16 Ω

Distortion: < 1%102dB(20 µpa)

Channel balanced: < 1.5db (at 1kHz)

Rated power: 10mW

Detachable cable standard:  2pin 0.78mm

Cable : 5N anaerobic copper silver cable, 4C* (25*0.05+200D) KEVLAR

Process: zinc magnesium alloy die casting, aluminum alloy five-axis CNC

(Photos grabbed from Penon store)


----------



## kookaudio

Redcarmoose said:


> _*Sony WM-1Z
> BGVP DM6 (solid-black) IEM (Sony MUC-M12NB1 Headphone Cable 4.4mm Pentaconn-MMCX)(Sony Hybrid Tips) *_
> 
> "Falling in love with this combo?"


We have some serious stuff here.


----------



## dweaver

For those who like a good ANC headphone, here is my review of the AKG N700NC


----------



## paulindss

crabdog said:


> My review of the Whizzer A-HE03 - a beautiful but ordinary IEM.
> https://primeaudio.org/whizzer-kylin-a-he03-review-skin-deep/



Wow, wasn't expecting this. Great review, makes me wonder what is going to be my findings. Bacause Linsoul offered me a sample, 
you toughts might match crinacle's having in consideration the early impressions of him.


----------



## silverfishla

paulindss said:


> Wow, wasn't expecting this. Great review, makes me wonder what is going to be my findings. Bacause Linsoul offered me a sample,
> you toughts might match crinacle's having in consideration the early impressions of him.


I have these, and I love them.  I will say that the bass, over time, becomes less dominant.  Starts off like, kaboom!  Then, it gets more controlled and is very enjoyable while staying very impactful.  It’s a sound signature that I love and will seek henceforth.  I personally enjoy it more than my DM6.  Dm6, I guess, you can say is like being in the room...Kylin is like being in the booth.  I’d rather be in the booth.


----------



## paulindss

silverfishla said:


> I have these, and I love them.  I will say that the bass, over time, becomes less dominant.  Starts off like, kaboom!  Then, it gets more controlled and is very enjoyable while staying very impactful.  It’s a sound signature that I love and will seek henceforth.  I personally enjoy it more than my DM6.  Dm6, I guess, you can say is like being in the room...Kylin is like being in the booth.  I’d rather be in the booth.



Sorry, what does being in the booth means ? google didn't helped me much understanding what you said


----------



## silverfishla

paulindss said:


> Sorry, what does being in the booth means ? google didn't helped me much understanding what you said


What I meant, was that the DM6, you might be able to pick out particular sounds better in some cases... but overall the Kylin is better at portraying the music as a whole.
DM6 like being in the room with musicians...Kylin like being in the Sound Booth with the producers listening to the mix.  Just an analogy.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

dont know if this is the right place to ask but anyone here heard the ath pro5x? cant find any review of it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Advanced Sound Elise IEM for $23 on MD. Seems to be a decent Iem for cheap. Love me some Micro drivers. Using a ceramic housing too. Interesting for the cost. 







*Specs*

Advanced Sound
Housing: Low-resonance ceramic
Driver unit: Full-range micro dynamic 
Impedance: 16 ohms +/- 15%
Sensitivity: 95 dB +/- 3 dB at 1 kHz
Frequency response: 20 Hz–20 kHz
Rated power input: 3 mW
Max. input power: 5 mW
Cable: 4 ft (1.2 m) with inline remote
Connector: 3.5mm gold-plated plug
*Included*

3 pairs of foam ear tips (S, M, L)
3 pairs of black silicone ear tips (S, M, L)
Premium carrying pouch
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/advanced-sound-elise-iem


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone own the Topping NX3s any decent? 





Also on MD for $47. Seems to be a decent deal on this amp. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx3s-headphone-amp


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone own the Topping NX3s any decent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they're solid.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> Anyone own the Topping NX3s any decent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very decent little amp--well made, w/ good battery


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 8, 2019)

ok so let s just share what happened, before couple of months i purchased TRN V80, it came after 2 weeks, i liked it, i thought it was very good for the price, nice wide soundstage, good tight bass that is not very boosted, clean mids with a little bit of a dip in the lower mids, the only problem was the treble, somewhat rough sounding, not delicate, with great extension but rough overall
i purchased second pair, eventually for present, i sold the first pair because i have very good earphones and decided to sell one of the pairs and the other to stay for present
out of curiosity i pull out the second pair and connected balanced 2.5mm cable to try them out
they sound very different from the first pair, no harshness, no rough treble, very delicate treble and a little bit more bass
i assume there is variation between the batches(or they are re tuned), the paint job on the second pair was more precise
just to share my findings, i know that some think they are harsh, some dont, probably that is one of the reasons


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> ok so let s just share what happened, before couple of months i purchased TRN V80, it came after 2 weeks, i liked it, i thought it was very good for the price, nice wide soundstage, good tight bass that is not very boosted, clean mids with a little bit of a dip in the lower mids, the only problem was the treble, somewhat rough sounding, not delicate, with great extension but rough overall
> i purchased second pair, eventually for present, i sold the first pair because i have very good earphones and decided to sell one of the pairs and the other to stay for present
> out of curiosity i pull out the second pair and connected balanced 2.5mm cable to try them out
> they sound very different from the first pair, no harshness, no rough treble, very delicate treble and a little bit more bass
> ...


That's interesting to know. I have an unopened V80 here. I was going to do a giveaway but now I'm really tempted to have a listen.


----------



## Otto Motor

Speaking of rough treble and other strange noises out of budget multi drivers... After reviewing 19 items since last April, peaking in the 6-driver-a-side NiceHCK M6 (likely identical sounding to the BGVP DMG), I put my Etymotic HF5 into my ears for a comparison. This model has existed for years, I picked it up for $75 at massdrop, and it allegedly sports the same interior as their flagship (just not made in the USA and with less stringent quality control/tolerances). The HF5 does not sport 2, not 4, not 6, and not 8 BA drivers, no it contains a single BA driver. That's it.

In terms of sound, the Etymotic blows my even more expensive Chifi away: crisp bass (no rumble as no sub-bass distortion), vocals wonderfully organic and forward (where they should be), and well extended treble. My M6 sounds mushy in comparison. I had not used the HF5 in a while and was just overwhelmed.

Downside: the triple-flange rubber tips go so deep into the ear canal that they reach areas that are hard to clean (earwax). And the Etymotics use expensive filters that need to be replaced from time to time. Build of the HF5 is also only soso but they want to sell you their flagship at three times the price that apparently sounds almost the same. This flagship has been their end-game earphone for some enthusiasts and I can understand why. 

In summary, here is your real bang for your buck. Less is more.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> That's interesting to know. I have an unopened V80 here. I was going to do a giveaway but now I'm really tempted to have a listen.


i like the v80--excellent bass quality


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 8, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Speaking of rough treble and other strange noises out of budget multi drivers... After reviewing 19 items since last April, peaking in the 6-driver-a-side NiceHCK M6 (likely identical sounding to the BGVP DMG), I put my Etymotic HF5 into my ears for a comparison. This model has existed for years, I picked it up for $75 at massdrop, and it allegedly sports the same interior as their flagship (just not made in the USA and with less stringent quality control/tolerances). The HF5 does not sport 2, not 4, not 6, and not 8 BA drivers, no it contains a single BA driver. That's it.
> 
> In terms of sound, the Etymotic blows my even more expensive Chifi away: crisp bass (no rumble as no sub-bass distortion), vocals wonderfully organic and forward (where they should be), and well extended treble. My M6 sounds mushy in comparison. I had not used the HF5 in a while and was just overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


i have the ER4S, they are my reference for jugging other headphones, excellent, they lack dynamics and soundstage thought


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> i like the v80--excellent bass quality


I liked the bass too. I liked everything except the sharp peak my unit had.

The reason I'm speaking in the past tense? One of the nozzles fell out when I was changing tips and the wire snapped 

That's why I am curious about the other one I have, to see if it has the same treble peak.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> I liked the bass too. I liked everything except the sharp peak my unit had.
> 
> The reason I'm speaking in the past tense? One of the nozzles fell out when I was changing tips and the wire snapped
> 
> That's why I am curious about the other one I have, to see if it has the same treble peak.



If it makes you feel any less inclined to open your giveaway sample, I did with mine. I have an original release unit and one of the new ones with the matte paint job. They sound identical. The newer one just looks a little nicer.


----------



## CoFire

crabdog said:


> I liked the bass too. I liked everything except the sharp peak my unit had.
> 
> The reason I'm speaking in the past tense? One of the nozzles fell out when I was changing tips and the wire snapped
> 
> That's why I am curious about the other one I have, to see if it has the same treble peak.



No kidding, same thing happened to mine. Instant gratification, instant dissatisfaction. Got no more than a minute out of them.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> If it makes you feel any less inclined to open your giveaway sample, I did with mine. I have an original release unit and one of the new ones with the matte paint job. They sound identical. The newer one just looks a little nicer.


Thanks for the heads up  I won't open the other one now.


CoFire said:


> No kidding, same thing happened to mine. Instant gratification, instant dissatisfaction. Got no more than a minute out of them.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jant71

So, disappointment. 1More's self-hyped 1More 5 driver are not a removable cable model with a BT neckband included. They are a BT neckband model with a cable adapter to become wired. Guess it never occurred to them to do it the other way around. Any argument which would've sold more?? These are essentially fixed cable and not an aptX/LDAC neckband that could be used with one's choice of earphones and earphone used with choice of cable. The good thing they did was change the price from $299 as previously mentioned to $199. They probably realized that they weren't gonna fly at $300. 

Why do they think neckband models are neckband models are they way to go? I'm not seeing them be so popular and trying to use them now with scarfs and winter coats is dumb. Also none that I have seen actually adjust to fit like headband headphones do which would certainly help.


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> Why do they think neckband models are neckband models are they way to go?


they can put bigger batteries


----------



## PolloLoco

Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to this review of the Tenhz T5.  I love my P4 Pros.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 8, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they can put bigger batteries



Can but don't. They don't list the battery life for the new one. The already existing 2 models get 7 hours each. Have had a couple BT models with single pod and one gets 8 and the other 9 hours without the extra room of a neckband. They mention the new 1More TWS getting 24 hours battery life with the case but still don't mention the Penta's battery life. Wonder why?? If it was good they would have.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Sony WI-1000X neckband noise cancelling earphones and love them


----------



## trellus

jant71 said:


> Can but don't. They don't list the battery life for the new one. The already existing 2 models get 7 hours each. Have had a couple BT models with single pod and one gets 8 and the other 9 hours without the extra room of a neckband. They mention the new 1More TWS getting 24 hours battery life with the case but still don't mention the Penta's battery life. Wonder why?? If it was good they would have.



More power needed for more drivers at same volume? So might still need higher capacity battery to get same battery life as older models.


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> I have the Sony WI-1000X neckband noise cancelling earphones and love them



Those are $300 earphones, they should be good.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Those are $300 earphones, they should be good.



What?????????


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> What?????????



https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-1...neck-headphones-black/6029012.p?skuId=6029012


----------



## mbwilson111

Interesting...when they appeared here I was told they were just a cheap little thing.  I should  have looked at the model number...


----------



## superuser1

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting...when they appeared here I was told they were just a cheap little thing.  I should  have looked at the model number...


BUSTED Panda


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting...when they appeared here I was told they were just a cheap little thing.  I should  have looked at the model number...



I’ve seen them on sale before.


----------



## HungryPanda

Defiant


----------



## chinmie

Busted


----------



## Wiljen

Got the Vented DMG filter.  Here is how it compares to the others that come with the NiceHCK M6.





For me, the Vented filter is definitely worth the $10 to level out the DMG or M6 a bit.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Got the Vented DMG filter.  Here is how it compares to the others that come with the NiceHCK M6.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the Vented filter is definitely worth the $10 to level out the DMG or M6 a bit.


that thing rise from 1khz down too soon, the sound must be thick with a lot of spillage into the midrange


----------



## Wiljen

The M6 does have a big bass but really is better controlled than you might suspect based on the graphs.  Remember too that my setup is not nearly as robust as some so while measurements are good for comparison to other measures I've made, I would not take any of them as gospel.


----------



## Dsnuts

I haven't touched the other filters that came with the M6 after getting that new filter and I think it has plenty of bass. It is also a good idea to change up tips once again after getting that filter since now there is better balance.


----------



## superuser1

I am really struggling with the fit of the Whizzer Kylins and would appreciate any suggestions as to what tip have worked for you. I tried comply, kz starlines, spinfits, oval fomies etc


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> I haven't touched the other filters that came with the M6 after getting that new filter and I think it has plenty of bass. It is also a good idea to change up tips once again after getting that filter since now there is better balance.



I've got the LZ A6 filter set coming from Penon and will redo graphs with all of those when they come in.    Something in that set should provide about whatever you could ask for.


----------



## geagle

@superuser1 I think I already mentioned this, but I used Spiral Dots (in L) with the Whizzer Kylins


----------



## trellus

geagle said:


> @superuser1 I think I already mentioned this, but I used Spiral Dots (in L) with the Whizzer Kylins



Where do you buy large Spiral Dots? I’m having difficulty finding them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-EP-FX9...UHAOOMISxwNPZiDIxesA:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Cheaper than Amazon but I bet it will take longer to get to you. Worth buying up 5 boxes at a time.


----------



## trellus

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-EP-FX9...UHAOOMISxwNPZiDIxesA:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> Cheaper than Amazon but I bet it will take longer to get to you. Worth buying up 5 boxes at a time.



Perfect, thank you! I couldn't find them on Amazon at all in large for some reason.


----------



## Dsnuts

That is because the large size gets bought up like candy on Halloween. Spiral Dots are not cheap in that you get 3 pairs only per box but worth the effort to get.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> that thing rise from 1khz down too soon, the sound must be thick with a lot of spillage into the midrange


...and graph shows only down to 40Hz. Too early "roll-off", lack in sub-bass extension and mid-bass focused IEM?


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> ...and graph shows only down to 40Hz. Too early "roll-off", lack in sub-bass extension and mid-bass focused IEM?


the sound will be thick and overly warm with colored mids and boomy bass


----------



## geagle

trellus said:


> Where do you buy large Spiral Dots? I’m having difficulty finding them.



Me, I actually normally get them from Amazon Japan, piggybacking them when I want to buy something else from Japan, and consolidate and forward through Tenso (a few packs at a time - Spiral Dots in L are what I use on 90%+ of my IEMs). IF you have some other stuff that you want to buy, it's worth it. Otherwise, yeah, ebay is a good alt source, if you only want the tips.


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> ...and graph shows only down to 40Hz. Too early "roll-off", lack in sub-bass extension and mid-bass focused IEM?



Just where I zoomed in to show the differences in the filters.  -  I wasnt trying to show the M6 trace, just showing what each filter brings to the party.


----------



## FastAndClean

they are soo small and cute, sorry if that is a spam


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> they are soo small and cute, sorry if that is a spam


This bears the question: what is the general advantage of a microdriver? I am just unpacking the Pioneer CH3...a lean cylindrical earpiece is not more practical than a thick one...but a smaller driver -- according to the laws of physics -- should create a thinner sound than a big one.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 10, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> This bears the question: what is the general advantage of a microdriver? I am just unpacking the Pioneer CH3...a lean cylindrical earpiece is not more practical than a thick one...but a smaller driver -- according to the laws of physics -- should create a thinner sound than a big one.


they can sound dense but compared to bigger driver they can't move so much air, however they are quick and punchy, but definitely different sound from a good earphone with bigger driver


----------



## battosai

$200 iems showdown coming up in ~10 days!


----------



## FastAndClean

battosai said:


> $200 iems showdown coming up in ~10 days!


i am puting my money on that purple one


----------



## battosai

FastAndClean said:


> i am puting my money on that purple one


On the left? Interesting. How much are you betting


----------



## FastAndClean

battosai said:


> On the left? Interesting. How much are you betting


2000$


----------



## battosai

High roller, I like that!


----------



## FastAndClean

tell me the results after 10 days and if is not the purple one i will send you the money


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> they can sound dense but compared to bigger driver they can't move so much air, however they are quick and punchy, but definitely different sound from a good earphone with bigger driver


Here my Pioneer CH3, just unpacked. Bass rolls off quite early.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-EP-FX9...UHAOOMISxwNPZiDIxesA:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> Cheaper than Amazon but I bet it will take longer to get to you. Worth buying up 5 boxes at a time.



You should try JVC US parts and get the tips from the JVC ET50BT. Best JVC tips I have had and the Symbio were a waste of money since they are not nearly as good to me. In Japan the model is the ET800BT and has tip part no. JD826X with 6,7, or 8 for S/M/L


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Here my Pioneer CH3, just unpacked. Bass rolls off quite early.


here is the E5000, they can sound big in the bass with no roll of but the presentation of the bass is different compared to big dynamic driver with similar FR, i knew that from my Sony MH1C, it has a lot of sub bass with no roll off but you can notice that the bass is coming from a small driver, it sounds just different


----------



## slowpickr (Jan 10, 2019)

Hmmm.  Cowon getting into multi-BAs:

http://www.cowonglobal.com/product_wide/PLENUEX40/product_page_1.php?from_category=iem

Edit:

Here's another one:

http://www.cowonglobal.com/product_wide/PLENUEX30/product_page_1.php?from_category=iem

After looking at this one, I really like their IEM models (in more ways than one )


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> You should try JVC US parts and get the tips from the JVC ET50BT. Best JVC tips I have had and the Symbio were a waste of money since they are not nearly as good to me. In Japan the model is the ET800BT and has tip part no. JD826X with 6,7, or 8 for S/M/L



These tips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They look like a mix between starline tips and spiral dots. Interesting.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> here is the E5000, they can sound big in the bass with no roll of but the presentation of the bass is different compared to big dynamic driver with similar FR, i knew that from my Sony MH1C, it has a lot of sub bass with no roll off but you can notice that the bass is coming from a small driver, it sounds just different


This graph does not look real!


----------



## jant71

No not the ambient tips.
This





Not this





But not sure if they are separate or as a kit cause they come with both...





I have the black ones. they are like the Symbio and JVC tips had a baby. Shorter than Symbio in length but wider bore than Symbio and firmer than Spiral Dots or other JVC FX stock style tips.

Don't take my word for it she like them too...


----------



## superuser1

What NSFW


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2019)

So it took me a while to post my thoughts on the Mackie MC-250 but these cans are actually damn good for $100. They have a very similar tuning that is on the Thinksound ON2s but these are now over the ear with plush padding on them. In fact if Thinksound was to make an over the ear version of their ON2s. These would be it. No reason to be even curious about the MC-150 but if my memory serves me correct those had a bigger bass over the MC-250 which is a much better balanced sound over them.  In any case. These are outstanding for $100.

My long overdue take on the Mackie MC-250. Introducing ladies and gents. The Mackie MC-250. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mackie-mc-250.23527/reviews#review-21435


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> i am puting my money on that purple one



Wich IEM is that ?  Pm me if necessary

Thx in advance.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> So it took me a while to post my thoughts on the Mackie MC-250 but these cans are actually damn good for $100. They have a very similar tuning that is on the Thinksound ON2s but these are now over the ear with plush padding on them. In fact if Thinksound was to make an over the ear version of their ON2s. These would be it. No reason to be even curious about the MC-150 but if my memory serves me correct those had a bigger bass over the MC-250 which is a much better balanced sound over them.  In any case. These are outstanding for $100.
> 
> My long overdue take on the Mackie MC-250. Introducing ladies and gents. The Mackie MC-250. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mackie-mc-250.23527/reviews#review-21435


Excellent review Dsnuts and the headphone also looks nice ,


----------



## ElixBerd (Jan 11, 2019)

I have just pulled the trigger on NiceHCK's new FR12. I've persuaded Jim that the color scheme is not the best and used this topic as evidence. That "booger green" post certainly helped, LOL.  Jim told me he will be sending me the BLACK version of FR12 which I'm certainly glad of. ) I've also ordered M6 which I briefly listened to and liked. Anyone interested in reviews?) My current headphones are single dynamic Westone Adv Alpha, which hold its own quite well against many IEMs costing more. I have also Dirac+ in my possession, so feel free to ask questions. Thinking about selling all these for Kanas Pro which I've heard yesterday.

My current favourite IEM is Rhapsody Solar. It beats CA Andromeda in all departments, imo. But I can't throw so much dough on an IEM right now, so the quest for best price-performance continues.

Oh, and BTW, with all due respect I don't agree with Dsnuts regarding the that-who-cannot-be-named 12-driver BA IEM. I didn't like them AT ALL.


----------



## paulindss

ElixBerd said:


> I have just pulled the trigger on NiceHCK's new FR12. I've persuaded Jim that the color scheme is not the best and used this topic as evidence. That "booger green" post certainly helped, LOL.  Jim told me he will be sending me the BLACK version of FR12 which I'm certainly glad of. ) I've also ordered M6 which I briefly listened to and liked. Anyone interested in reviews?) My current headphones are single dynamic Westone Adv Alpha, which hold its own quite well against many IEMs costing more. I have also Dirac+ in my possession, so feel free to ask questions. Thinking about selling all these for Kanas Pro which I've heard yesterday.
> 
> My current favourite IEM is Rhapsody Solar. It beats CA Andromeda in all departments, imo. But I can't throw so much dough on an IEM right now, so the quest for best price-performance continues.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, with all due respect I don't agree with Dsnuts regarding the that-who-cannot-be-named 12-driver BA IEM. I didn't like them AT ALL.



Can you tell us what you don't like about the dozen armature iem ? I have my eyes on it for the future, other user that grabbed one liked them also


----------



## FastAndClean

Japanese are buyng like crazy the new CCA C16


----------



## FastAndClean

ElixBerd said:


> I have just pulled the trigger on NiceHCK's new FR12. I've persuaded Jim that the color scheme is not the best and used this topic as evidence. That "booger green" post certainly helped, LOL.  Jim told me he will be sending me the BLACK version of FR12 which I'm certainly glad of. ) I've also ordered M6 which I briefly listened to and liked. Anyone interested in reviews?) My current headphones are single dynamic Westone Adv Alpha, which hold its own quite well against many IEMs costing more. I have also Dirac+ in my possession, so feel free to ask questions. Thinking about selling all these for Kanas Pro which I've heard yesterday.
> 
> My current favourite IEM is Rhapsody Solar. It beats CA Andromeda in all departments, imo. But I can't throw so much dough on an IEM right now, so the quest for best price-performance continues.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, with all due respect I don't agree with Dsnuts regarding the that-who-cannot-be-named 12-driver BA IEM. I didn't like them AT ALL.


tell us more about the Kanas pro


----------



## ElixBerd (Jan 11, 2019)

paulindss said:


> Can you tell us what you don't like about the dozen armature iem ? I have my eyes on it for the future, other user that grabbed one liked them also


Sure. I tried them on my phone as well as my player (it has near 0 output impendance). Every region of the frequency range was off for me in one way or the other. Bass lacked punch, it was 'slow' and too warm and encompassing for me. Midrange was muffled, like a veil was thrown on everything. But the worst part was HF, lots of grain (sand) and sibilance. To the point some songs were painful to listen to. Not worth the cash in my eyes. I was very surprised to read Dsnuts' positive impressions on them. The thing is, they don't even have a crossover. Just a bunch of BA's crammed together and soldered to input. Just like HQ10 which I've bought previously and returned them as well (they were even worse than HQ12). This is too bad, I feel for the seller. But I wish they realize that acoustic and electric design is as important (if not more so) than materials.


FastAndClean said:


> tell us more about the Kanas pro


While I am not the owner of Kanas Pro, the memory is still fresh (I've heard them yesterday). I have never heard a dynamic driver IEM which goes as low or as high as these. The sound signature resembles CA Andromeda very much, it has *much *of everything. Mids are quite forward (but not overly so), bass goes deep and has fast transient response, HF extension is superb! There is almost no sibilance, although I got a feeling that this SQ might me a little fatiguing for me. Midrange sounded natural, with good timbre but I've heard better from some BA IEMs. Instrument separation, retrieval of nuances is still not to the level of some of the best BAs (Rhapsody Solar). But more listening is required before drawing any conclusions. I hope I will get a chance to compare them to iBasso IT01s later this month.


----------



## FastAndClean

ElixBerd said:


> While I am not the owner of Kanas Pro, the memory is still fresh (I've heard them yesterday). I have never heard a dynamic driver IEM which goes as low or as high as these. The sound signature resembles CA Andromeda very much, it has *much *of everything. Mids are quite forward (but not overly so), bass goes deep and has fast transient response, HF extension is superb! There is almost no sibilance, although I got a feeling that this SQ might me a little fatiguing for me. Midrange sounded natural, with good timbre but I've heard better from some BA IEMs. Instrument separation, retrieval of nuances is still not to the level of some of the best BAs (Rhapsody Solar). But more listening is required before drawing any conclusions. I hope I will get a chance to compare them to iBasso IT01s later this month.


yes they have very wide bandwidth, very unusual for a single driver in ear, the treble can be intense with wide bore tips, with smaller bore they are fine to me, the ability to present drums and cymbals is amazing on them, very realistic


----------



## peter123

ElixBerd said:


> Sure. I tried them on my phone as well as my player (it has near 0 output impendance). Every region of the frequency range was off for me in one way or the other. Bass lacked punch, it was 'slow' and too warm and encompassing for me. Midrange was muffled, like a veil was thrown on everything. But the worst part was HF, lots of grain (sand) and sibilance. To the point some songs were painful to listen to. Not worth the cash in my eyes. I was very surprised to read Dsnuts' positive impressions on them. The thing is, they don't even have a crossover. Just a bunch of BA's crammed together and soldered to input. Just like HQ10 which I've bought previously and returned them as well (they were even worse than HQ12). This is too bad, I feel for the seller. But I wish they realize that acoustic and electric design is as important (if not more so) than materials.
> 
> While I am not the owner of Kanas Pro, the memory is still fresh (I've heard them yesterday). I have never heard a dynamic driver IEM which goes as low or as high as these. The sound signature resembles CA Andromeda very much, it has *much *of everything. Mids are quite forward (but not overly so), bass goes deep and has fast transient response, HF extension is superb! There is almost no sibilance, although I got a feeling that this SQ might me a little fatiguing for me. Midrange sounded natural, with good timbre but I've heard better from some BA IEMs. Instrument separation, retrieval of nuances is still not to the level of some of the best BAs (Rhapsody Solar). But more listening is required before drawing any conclusions. I hope I will get a chance to compare them to iBasso IT01s later this month.



Just for the record my impressions of the 12BA driver is very much in line with those from DS. Definitely one of the best pairs of IEM's I've had the pleasure of listening to.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jant71 said:


> So, disappointment. 1More's self-hyped 1More 5 driver are not a removable cable model with a BT neckband included. They are a BT neckband model with a cable adapter to become wired. Guess it never occurred to them to do it the other way around. Any argument which would've sold more?? These are essentially fixed cable and not an aptX/LDAC neckband that could be used with one's choice of earphones and earphone used with choice of cable. The good thing they did was change the price from $299 as previously mentioned to $199. They probably realized that they weren't gonna fly at $300.
> 
> Why do they think neckband models are neckband models are they way to go? I'm not seeing them be so popular and trying to use them now with scarfs and winter coats is dumb. Also none that I have seen actually adjust to fit like headband headphones do which would certainly help.



I love their early Bluetooth IEM. Sad. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/1more-ibfree-bluetooth-in-ear-headphones.21823/


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2019)

ElixBerd said:


> I have just pulled the trigger on NiceHCK's new FR12. I've persuaded Jim that the color scheme is not the best and used this topic as evidence. That "booger green" post certainly helped, LOL.  Jim told me he will be sending me the BLACK version of FR12 which I'm certainly glad of. ) I've also ordered M6 which I briefly listened to and liked. Anyone interested in reviews?) My current headphones are single dynamic Westone Adv Alpha, which hold its own quite well against many IEMs costing more. I have also Dirac+ in my possession, so feel free to ask questions. Thinking about selling all these for Kanas Pro which I've heard yesterday.
> 
> My current favourite IEM is Rhapsody Solar. It beats CA Andromeda in all departments, imo. But I can't throw so much dough on an IEM right now, so the quest for best price-performance continues.
> 
> ...



I got some news for you. NiceHCKs version is made by the same folks. It is the same earphone with a slightly different tuning also using a slightly different housing different colors but base design is the exact same thing probably using the same drivers too. I got a different cable on my pair and it sounds fantastic. They are very tip and cable dependent so I can understand what your saying. They actually need burn in as well. If you havent done all this and is saying this as how they sound out of the box. I highly recommend you give them a good long burn in. They sound like crap out of the box. Weird tonality to them.

This will be the exact same way it will be on the FR12. NiceHCK gets their earphones from the same OEM factory the other brand iems are made. That is why both companies own the exact same earphones and cables with different names.

This is the new cable I am using for mine. Better than the pure copper I got earlier. Very high quality single crystal copper.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...a2g1y.12024536.productList_2717662.subject_22  Search for a better price however if you know what I mean.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> This graph does not look real!


it is a little bit over the top in the bass region


----------



## crabdog

Redcarmoose said:


> I love their early Bluetooth IEM. Sad.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/1more-ibfree-bluetooth-in-ear-headphones.21823/


I like the ibfree too, great little gadget.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 23, 2019)

While it's too early to give listening impressions, here are measurements of the Tenhz T5, taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler. Measurements are calibrated but uncompensated, using 1/12th smoothing.


----------



## paulindss

darmanastartes said:


> While it's too early to give listening impressions, here are measurements of the Tenhz T5, taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler. Measurements are calibrated but uncompensated, using 1/12th smoothing.



Plains mids, bass with emphasis on mid bass, and treble wit roll off. 

It is the overall tonal balance of the p4 pro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

In DS we trust!! Seriously, DS got me all excited for my Mont Blanc E12A amp, and it was worth every penny and every minute waiting for it to arrive. This amp whips my A3, A5, A12 and Cayin C5. Elevation of sound, from my Sennheiser IE800's to even my Sony MH755 and everything in between in my collection makes it stunning. The IE800 detail retrieval becomes greater, while the treble is more present and extended. Imaging improves and so does timbre. It creates a U shaped soundstage with center positioning of vocals. Now I get why the IE800 were called TOTL. So now I currently possess my personal TOTL rig. The Sony DAP might be upgraded soon, but for the moment, the Sony DAP, Mont Blanc amp, Cardas Audio Pro connector cable, and Sennheiser IE800 ear speakers. 

Extremely happy ears right now!


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad that worked out for you. One of the best transparent neutral amps on the market. Fiio need to make a newer version with a balanced end. 

So onto the next Mackie CR-Buds+. Dual dynamic drivers. 

 

So I hate to say it but these look a bit...  Cheap.  well they are $40 earphones but these reminds me of. 





Nabolang F910. I gave these away. lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2019)

Man I just can't do it. These sound soo terrible out of the box. Wow. Not gonna judge them yet but the drop off in SQ from their headphones to the CR buds+ is substantial..

They do sound just like the Nabolang F910s. Lol. Down to the plasticy timbre. I bet they are the same phones. The housing design and the drivers with the five holes. Identical. I was just making a guess but Mackie must of gotten these from the OEM that makes the Nabolang F910s.

I remember no matter how long I burned in the F910s they sounded exactly the same as they did on open box. So if these are the same earphones they should suck even at the end of a longer burn in.

Well you guys can't say I never report on bad products. I have my fingers crossed but. I am gonna doubt these will magically turn out to be something special. Lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Yes DS, that's xactly what it is. Incredibly transparent and neutral. So much so, that they let each iem's tonal character and tunings shine and show itself. No coloration.


----------



## Dsnuts

OH DANG! This is a Great deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My beloved Shanling M3s for $189.99 on MD   https://www.massdrop.com/buy/shanling-m3s-digital-audio-player

You guys want a serious bang for money dap it don't get much better than this deal. Balanced out of this player is crazy good. If you have means and need a new dap.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> OH DANG! This is a Great deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well don't that just kill the market for a bunch of other players.  When you can get that for <$200, I can't imagine ever getting much more for that little.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a feeling they are phasing those out. But they are a great sounding player. One of the better dual AK4490 implementation daps on the market. Made me sell off my Fiio X5iii actually. Still use mine all the time even though I got the M5s. The M3s definitely hold their own in sonics.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I have a feeling they are phasing those out. But they are a great sounding player. One of the better dual AK4490 implementation daps on the market. Made me sell off my Fiio X5iii actually. Still use mine all the time even though I got the M5s. The M3s definitely hold their own in sonics.



Over on the Shanling DAP threads, it was announced that when Shanling began developing their own UI for the M0 and M5s, to replace the embedded HiBy Music Player in their M1, M2s, & M3s, that those older DAPs were being discontinued - but there was going to be one more production run of the M3s at the end of last year.  That may have been in preparation for this Massdrop sale.


----------



## trellus

Dsnuts said:


> OH DANG! This is a Great deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But better than the Xduoo X20?


----------



## chinmie




----------



## arielext (Jan 12, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Got the Vented DMG filter.  Here is how it compares to the others that come with the NiceHCK M6.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the Vented filter is definitely worth the $10 to level out the DMG or M6 a bit.


Got mine today and it feels like going from a closed-back to an open-back headphone.
Also in noise cancellation. The vented filters block out even less outside noise, keep that in mind if and when you use the DMG/M6 outside!


----------



## darmanastartes

paulindss said:


> Plains mids, bass with emphasis on mid bass, and treble wit roll off.
> 
> It is the overall tonal balance of the p4 pro.


Yeah, what I'm hearing in terms of sound signature lines up pretty well with what I've read in reviews of the P4 Pro. 
Based on what I've read about the P4 Pro, my guess is that the T5 is better on technicalities (better bass articulation with a Knowles BA, better imaging, better instrument separation), but they have a similar slightly darker than neutral sound. 
At the introductory price of $140 it's probably a good option for people looking for a neutral-ish all-BA IEM, but I would caution against current owners of the P4 Pro buying it expecting something wildly different. 
Take that assessment with a giant grain of salt because I haven't actually heard the P4 Pro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

chinmie said:


>



I'm enjoying the MH755. Not the giant killers some made them out to be. They are GOOD though. Soundstage is EXCELLENT. Better than my Tin Audio T2 Pro though. By far. Probably equal to my TFZ Kings.


----------



## Kitechaser (Jan 12, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm enjoying the MH755. Not the giant killers some made them out to be. They are GOOD though. Soundstage is EXCELLENT. Better than my Tin Audio T2 Pro though. By far. Probably equal to my TFZ Kings.


Yeah just got them myself. Liking them out of the ZX300, VERY NICE, excellent actually. Sound is still changing. Will set them up on the burn in station. Will they slay the higher ups on the food chain?
We'll see
Got em for 8 dollars off Ebay
Edit: still like them over the xelento aNd the KSE1500. But that's a personal preference.


----------



## paulindss

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm enjoying the MH755. Not the giant killers some made them out to be.[...] Soundstage is EXCELLENT. *Better than my Tin Audio T2 Pro though. By far. Probably equal to my TFZ Kings*.



And it isn't enough ? Lol. To me these are giant killers then, we are so spoiled these days.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm enjoying the MH755. Not the giant killers some made them out to be. They are GOOD though. Soundstage is EXCELLENT. Better than my Tin Audio T2 Pro though. By far. Probably equal to my TFZ Kings.



it depends what size-giants are you referring. these 5 dollars iem sounds more linear and rivals iems up to below 200 dollars in sound quality and clarity in my opinion. now i remember why i paused and hesitated to sell my SBH20 after i took one final listen before sending it. I'm glad that someone brought it up again so i could revisit it


----------



## CoiL

Short impressions and graphs for Moondrop Kanas Pro, Blessing and A8 by @vault108 : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-24#post-14715144


----------



## FUYU

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm enjoying the MH755. Not the giant killers some made them out to be. They are GOOD though. Soundstage is EXCELLENT. Better than my Tin Audio T2 Pro though. By far. Probably equal to my TFZ Kings.



I agree. They are very competent in all areas. Soundstage is good, though they have an outstanding ability to seperate instruments. Very coherent sounding, maybe only lacking in some treble extention. For 5-10$? Unbeatable.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 13, 2019)

CCA-C10 uncompensated measurements:


Listening impressions to follow.
I'm still trying to decide how I feel about the Tenzh T5s. 
Technicalities are as good or better as anything else I've heard in the $200 neighborhood (Mee Audio Pinnacle P1, Fiio FH5), with instrument separation standing out in particular, but the tuning is a bit boring.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

paulindss said:


> And it isn't enough ? Lol. To me these are giant killers then, we are so spoiled these days.



They are VERY GOOD! I Think we're definitely spoiled! I just think they don't beat out IE800 or the JVC FW01. Those are my giants. They are equal or a touch better than the E80 and the TFZ Kings. Just shy of the Doppio, so I think they are the cheapest mid-fi iem's on the market.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

FUYU said:


> I agree. They are very competent in all areas. Soundstage is good, though they have an outstanding ability to seperate instruments. Very coherent sounding, maybe only lacking in some treble extention. For 5-10$? Unbeatable.



Yes! Totally agree. If not for the slightly rolled off treble, these would most certainly overtake all but my IE800 and FW01 in performance, but they are smooth sounding to a fault, with polite highs.


----------



## Zerohour88

https://preference-test.sonarworks.com/

sound preference test

might be helpful


----------



## HerrXRDS

Zerohour88 said:


> https://preference-test.sonarworks.com/
> 
> sound preference test
> 
> might be helpful



Tried it with two different sounding headsets form their list and got two pretty different results.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 14, 2019)

APB fellas. Aliexpress is having a Winter sale for a week. If you missed on some cables you wanted to try. Some really good deals on cables right now.

MoonDrop Kanas $157 now on aliexpress. A bunch of good deals going on. $349 for the FR12. 12BA iems from NiceHCK. Alternative is even cheaper.


----------



## Zerohour88

HerrXRDS said:


> Tried it with two different sounding headsets form their list and got two pretty different results.



its simply a binary test, plus they used different tracks (which isn't really scientific). I don't imagine they really tuned the test according to the gears listed, just that the list is models that they deem sufficient enough.

I tested it with both my NiceHCK EBX and Philips SHP9500, got quite similar results (relatively flat with some minor 4db boost on the mids)


----------



## Broquen

Zerohour88 said:


> its simply a binary test, plus they used different tracks (which isn't really scientific). I don't imagine they really tuned the test according to the gears listed, just that the list is models that they deem sufficient enough.
> 
> I tested it with both my NiceHCK EBX and Philips SHP9500, got quite similar results (relatively flat with some minor 4db boost on the mids)



Don't know them, but it can be some pseudo-info-fishing looking at questionnaire


----------



## Zerohour88

Broquen said:


> Don't know them, but it can be some pseudo-info-fishing looking at questionnaire



its mostly an advertisement for their audio tuning service

at the very least, people can use it as some extra info, especially if you're just starting

for those that already know what their preference are, its not really anything new (most gear I tested it with spitted out graphs that more or less just told me what I already know)


----------



## Broquen

Zerohour88 said:


> its mostly an advertisement for their audio tuning service



If they're not taking the info to spam afterwards, it's a good thing, yes.


----------



## CoiL

Dsnuts said:


> MoonDrop Kanas $157 now on aliexpress.


Kanas PRO - 145$ existing customer, little less for new AE user  Got mine for 126€ ;P


----------



## Dsnuts

Moondrop blessing is at $350.


----------



## josesol07

First time user at Aliexpress, any particular seller for Monndrop Kanas Pro someone care to recommend?
I am considering selling my Ibasso ITO1 and going for Kanas Pro or Toneking T4.


----------



## Broquen

josesol07 said:


> First time user at Aliexpress, any particular seller for Monndrop Kanas Pro someone care to recommend?
> I am considering selling my Ibasso ITO1 and going for Kanas Pro or Toneking T4.



T4 are at MD now I think


----------



## CoiL

josesol07 said:


> First time user at Aliexpress, any particular seller for Monndrop Kanas Pro someone care to recommend?
> I am considering selling my Ibasso ITO1 and going for Kanas Pro or Toneking T4.


Just get the cheapest one and add winter-sales coupon + new-user coupon. You`ll end up having Kanas Pro for 121 € / 138 USD


----------



## ipodlover77

CoiL said:


> Just get the cheapest one and add winter-sales coupon + new-user coupon. You`ll end up having Kanas Pro for 121 € / 138 USD



Wait, how are you getting $138? Price is 157 then you apply the $4 seller discount code and then the $3 new user code. No matter what I do, the lowest is $150.33. How are you getting $138.


----------



## waynes world

chinmie said:


> it depends what size-giants are you referring. these 5 dollars iem sounds more linear and rivals iems up to below 200 dollars in sound quality and clarity in my opinion. now i remember why i paused and hesitated to sell my SBH20 after i took one final listen before sending it. I'm glad that someone brought it up again so i could revisit it





FUYU said:


> I agree. They are very competent in all areas. Soundstage is good, though they have an outstanding ability to seperate instruments. Very coherent sounding, maybe only lacking in some treble extention. For 5-10$? Unbeatable.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Yes! Totally agree. If not for the slightly rolled off treble, these would most certainly overtake all but my IE800 and FW01 in performance, but they are smooth sounding to a fault, with polite highs.



I don't do iems anymore, but the above $5 giant killing hype gets my attention


----------



## FUYU (Jan 14, 2019)

waynes world said:


> I don't do iems anymore, but the above $5 giant killing hype gets my attention



They are certainly worth taking a look at. Even with all the fakes floating around, for <10$ this is a risk worth taking. The cable sucks, the build is anemic, but the sound is stellar. I'm going to try and get some more just to mod them into something more useable for everyday life.

EDIT: Here is some good guidance to what to look for when buying the MH755: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1412#post-14705306


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Absolutely agree. For the cost, they are a no-brainer, and the sound is so far ahead of anything in the $5.00-$50.00 range. You need to start hitting the $70.00 and above level to start pulling even. IMHO. If only the treble was a tad more extended, but it's still crisp and no sibilance at all. 

Here's where I got my genuine MH755 from. Most likely you can buy with confidence here. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-So...var=631627770559&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## waynes world

FUYU said:


> They are certainly worth taking a look at. Even with all the fakes floating around, for <10$ this is a risk worth taking. The cable sucks, the build is anemic, but the sound is stellar. I'm going to try and get some more just to mod them into something more useable for everyday life.
> 
> EDIT: Here is some good guidance to what to look for when buying the MH755: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1412#post-14705306



That's good info - thanks. As long as the cable isn't like the mh1c's cable (ie flat, and j-cable), I'd survive.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Absolutely agree. For the cost, they are a no-brainer, and the sound is so far ahead of anything in the $5.00-$50.00 range. You need to start hitting the $70.00 and above level to start pulling even. IMHO. If only the treble was a tad more extended, but it's still crisp and no sibilance at all.
> 
> Here's where I got my genuine MH755 from. Most likely you can buy with confidence here. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Sony-MH755-Stereo-In-Ear-Earbuds-Headphones-Earphones-For-SBH20-iPod-MP3/361884429431?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=631627770559&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Thanks! Unfortunately doesn't ship to Canada, but I'll look around some more.


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> That's good info - thanks. As long as the cable isn't like the mh1c's cable (ie flat, and j-cable), I'd survive.



I thought it was a J cable.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought it was a J cable.



Asymmetrical cable...so is that J?


----------



## vault108

I got lost in temptation and bought both HQ12 and FR12 for $622 after coupons. I was tempted by @Dsnuts and how good A8 is. 
I am really curious to see how these Chi-Fi high BAs compare to the Massdrop x Empire Ears Zeus in February.
I just hope FR12 is not as ugly as in the pictures.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 14, 2019)

Considering their previous efforts for multi ba earphones like the DZ12 was going for roughly that much that is still a good deal. Since your actually getting two phones. Can't say if both of them will have different enough tunings however. I skipped on the FR12 as I have a good idea how they are gonna sound. I keep on mentioning this but both earphones are made by the same OEM. One is made for NiceHCK the other we cant mention. Last time I bought HK6 and the other brand and I can clearly tell they are made by the same designers. Using the same type of BAs too.

Truly though the sound is excellent for the price so you might end up enjoying both. I just hope for you that they have different enough tunings to end up keeping. If not you can always sell NiceHCKs version if they are very similar. Was listening to mine today. Vocals sound stunning on them. They are a part of my weekly rotation of different phones I use. I will most definitely report how they compare to the EE Zeus once I get those.

A big warning I have to give to guys that end up getting either of these.. BURN THEM IN.
Play music for a week straight at normal listening volumes. Otherwise your gonna be sour you bought them. Lol. I am very serious about this. If you don't believe in BA burn in. These will make you believe in BA burn in.


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought it was a J cable.



Oh well, for $7.50US, I'll deal with it! This one looked real enough (at least the serial number stuff seemed to be correct in all of the images):

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/302879485999


----------



## chinerino

Dsnuts said:


> Considering their previous efforts for multi ba earphones like the DZ12 was going for roughly that much that is still a good deal. Since your actually getting two phones. Can't say if both of them will have different enough tunings however. I skipped on the FR12 as I have a good idea how they are gonna sound. I keep on mentioning this but both earphones are made by the same OEM. One is made for NiceHCK the other we cant mention. Last time I bought HK6 and the other brand and I can clearly tell they are made by the same designers. Using the same type of BAs too.
> 
> Truly though the sound is excellent for the price so you might end up enjoying both. I just hope for you that they have different enough tunings to end up keeping. If not you can always sell NiceHCKs version if they are very similar. Was listening to mine today. Vocals sound stunning on them. They are a part of my weekly rotation of different phones I use. I will most definitely report how they compare to the EE Zeus once I get those.
> 
> ...




Honestly i own the DZ7, i dont think the sound has changed even after owning it for more than 6 months:/


----------



## CoiL

ipodlover77 said:


> Wait, how are you getting $138? Price is 157 then you apply the $4 seller discount code and then the $3 new user code. No matter what I do, the lowest is $150.33. How are you getting $138.


price is 139$ at certain AE shop + 4$ new user coupon + "buy more than 129$ coupon to get off 7$" coupon.


----------



## FUYU

For anyone interested there is a modding guide made by some anon from /g/:


----------



## Zerohour88

vault108 said:


> I got lost in temptation and bought both HQ12 and FR12 for $622 after coupons. I was tempted by @Dsnuts and how good A8 is.
> I am really curious to see how these Chi-Fi high BAs compare to the Massdrop x Empire Ears Zeus in February.
> I just hope FR12 is not as ugly as in the pictures.



if you really wanted to compare some chi-fi TOTLs with the more established brands, you can also look towards qdc


----------



## darmanastartes

Have there been any measurements done of the Kanas Pro?


----------



## chickenmoon

darmanastartes said:


> Have there been any measurements done of the Kanas Pro?



Here: https://blog.naver.com/gre_nada?Redirect=Log&logNo=221293072936


----------



## josesol07

vault108 said:


> I got lost in temptation and bought both HQ12 and FR12 for $622 after coupons. I was tempted by @Dsnuts and how good A8 is.  I just hope FR12 is not as ugly as in the pictures.



I´d love to hear your impressions on HQ12 when you get them. can´t find FR12 at Aliexpress, any link?
thanks


----------



## trellus

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Absolutely agree. For the cost, they are a no-brainer, and the sound is so far ahead of anything in the $5.00-$50.00 range. You need to start hitting the $70.00 and above level to start pulling even. IMHO. If only the treble was a tad more extended, but it's still crisp and no sibilance at all.
> 
> Here's where I got my genuine MH755 from. Most likely you can buy with confidence here. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Sony-MH755-Stereo-In-Ear-Earbuds-Headphones-Earphones-For-SBH20-iPod-MP3/361884429431?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=631627770559&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Thanks for that link, I couldn't resist the temptation at under $8, so I ordered one!


----------



## FastAndClean

vault108 said:


> I got lost in temptation and bought both HQ12 and FR12 for $622 after coupons. I was tempted by @Dsnuts and how good A8 is.
> I am really curious to see how these Chi-Fi high BAs compare to the Massdrop x Empire Ears Zeus in February.
> I just hope FR12 is not as ugly as in the pictures.


i got the HQ10 before Christmas, the mids perform at flagship level for sure, they are forward and that thing is puling out crazy level of details, the bass is there but is not very deep, treble is very clean but there is no much of it, the soundstage is very wide, overall i like them very much, HQ12 are probably better or tuned differently


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok fellas. Lets refrain from mentioning these. You know why. You guys can PM each other for impressions but try to refrain from any posts about them. Thanks. The rules are the rules.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 15, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Asymmetrical cable...so is that J?



Yes it is.  You wear the longer part of a J cable behind your neck.  I can't stand the feeling and I never know whether to put the cable under or on top of my hair.

edited to add:


waynes world said:


> Oh well, for $7.50US, I'll deal with it! This one looked real enough (at least the serial number stuff seemed to be correct in all of the images):
> 
> https://wLikeww.ebay.ca/itm/302879485999



I guess I will find out if I can handle it.  Maybe it can be re cabled.   Just ordered an orange one for £5 from a UK seller so should have it this weekend.  I found out my husband had already ordered one in green a couple of days ago.  Same seller.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202218346275

Does this mean I do not need to buy a Kanas Pro?   It has been on my wish list.. but for the future because if I do it, it will be my last IEM.


----------



## drey101

darmanastartes said:


> Have there been any measurements done of the Kanas Pro?


There's also one done within the Moondrop Impressions thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-24#post-14715144


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> Have there been any measurements done of the Kanas Pro?


Here is post with all the measurements I have found @ Kanas Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-19#post-14707206


----------



## arielext

After buying multiple < $200 IEMS and regretting most of them I took the plunge and bought a pair of Toneking T88Ks.
Had to wait ~ 3 weeks before they were send: they were build in those weeks.
The package is cheap, the added tips and cable .. don't care about any of it it's the IEMs themselves that steal the show. You cannot get closer to custom IEMs than this.
It's too soon for a proper review but these are something special for sure!


----------



## eclein

If I’m leaning toward being a basshead do I want the *Kansas *or the *Kansas Pro?*


----------



## FUYU

eclein said:


> If I’m leaning toward being a basshead do I want the *Kansas *or the *Kansas Pro?*



It's clearly the Ar*kansas* Pro. 
Jokes aside, the regular Kanas are bassier.


----------



## chinmie

waynes world said:


> That's good info - thanks. As long as the cable isn't like the mh1c's cable (ie flat, and j-cable), I'd survive.



the MH755? unfortunately for you it's J cabled, but it would be a great combo for your ES100 though



mbwilson111 said:


> Yes it is.  You wear the longer part of a J cable behind your neck.  I can't stand the feeling and I never know whether to put the cable under or on top of my hair.
> 
> edited to add:
> 
> ...



i kinda like the J cables less susceptible from accidental tugging 

but we could also mod the cables using wire cable ties or something similar to have the cables the same length 

IMHO, the Kanas Pro is a great iem, and might be slightly better than the MH755 (and certainly more beautiful and solidly built), but sound wise, the MH755 is not really 100 plus dollars behind in sound quality. in fact the MH755 is easier to wear and also a lot lighter



eclein said:


> If I’m leaning toward being a basshead do I want the *Kansas *or the *Kansas Pro?*



regular Kanas, no doubt about it


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> Honestly i own the DZ7, i dont think the sound has changed even after owning it for more than 6 months:/


May i ask what tips you finally settled on with the DZ7?


----------



## drey101 (Jan 16, 2019)

chinmie said:


> the MH755? unfortunately for you it's J cabled, but it would be a great combo for your ES100 though
> IMHO, the Kanas Pro is a great iem, and might be slightly better than the MH755 (and certainly more beautiful and solidly built), but sound wise, the MH755 is not really 100 plus dollars behind in sound quality. in fact the MH755 is easier to wear and also a lot lighter


Hmmn, I'm considering getting an MH755 (I can get the SB24 which the MH755 as an add on for around 50 USD) to giver my girlfriend. She really liked the sound signature of the Kanas Pro, but she doesn't want me to get her something that expensive. I'm also considering getting one of the cheaper Moondrop models, specifically the Moondrop Crescent, as I've read impressions that seem to recommend those as well. Is there anything else within the same price range (<50 USD) that I can take a look at that has as close to Kanas Pro tuning as possible?

Also, does the newer SBH56 also have the MH755?


----------



## requal (Jan 17, 2019)

It's true. I've got Sony Mh750 with blocked the air flow (less bass mod, adds some clarity also) and I'm think that only difference is that Moondrop Kanas have better refined sound. In terms like separation, details soundstage they are quite similar.


----------



## dweaver

OK, what the HEdoublehockeysticks is going on with AKG??!

They release 4 new Blutooth products and make a serious push into the bluetooth market but barely use any of the latest codecs looking like they dont have a clue...

But for Godsake I just bought the cheapest model Y100 and damned if it doesn't sound better than any Bluetooth IEM I own including it's big brother the N200! It only supports SBC and AAC but sure as heck doesn't sound like it! I just spent the past 5 hours straight listening to track after track of my music plus a while swack of new music captivated and entranced!

This baby is a real gem and it's on sale right now! I see it on Amazon.com for only $85 and picked it up in Canada for $96. This things seriously kicks butt! I think it may he the best under $100 IEM I have heard in several years. I have paid quadruple its price on BT IEMs that I think it slays in regards to audio quality.

It balanced but has excellent bass when called, wonderful AKG mids, and treble, and an amazing 3D sound stage and imaging.

It only has one drawback, poor isolation. So its not going be great in transit ( guess I will be using the N700NC on the train and bus  ).

Seriously this is going to be review next before I delve into all of the ANC headphones I have because it deserves the attention.

Please one of you US people snatch up a pair from Amazon.com so you can return it if you find me to be crazy. I really would like to know what someone else thinks because I have not heard something that has captivated me like this in a couple of years.

I actually was a bit disappointed initially because I tried it out at the mall where I bought it and the mall noise was strong enough to drown out the IEM enough I thought I had made a mistake. But in the car on the way home my opinion started to sway and by the time I got home and could listen in relative quiet I was entranced...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I don't use BT or wireless tech, but my son does, and he let me listen to his JBL's and those things sounded pretty good. Almost great. I was impressed with the JBL BT iem's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Been thinking i'd like to try the Kanas Pro and the Cowon Plenue J or the Astell & Kern Super Jr DAP after I receive my Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilee cans.


----------



## chinmie

drey101 said:


> Hmmn, I'm considering getting an MH755 (I can get the SB24 which the MH755 as an add on for around 50 USD) to giver my girlfriend. She really liked the sound signature of the Kanas Pro, but she doesn't want me to get her something that expensive. I'm also considering getting one of the cheaper Moondrop models, specifically the Moondrop Crescent, as I've read impressions that seem to recommend those as well. Is there anything else within the same price range (<50 USD) that I can take a look at that has as close to Kanas Pro tuning as possible?
> 
> Also, does the newer SBH56 also have the MH755?





requal said:


> It's true. I've got Sony Mh750 with blocked the air flow (less bass mod, adds some clarity also) and I'm think that only difference is that Moondrop Kanas have better refined sound. In terms like separation, details soundstage they are quite similar.


 
agreed with what requal said. the Kanas has a bit more forward mids, so it might contribute to a bit more detail retrieval, but bass and treble is about similar.


----------



## kookaudio

drey101 said:


> Hmmn, I'm considering getting an MH755 (I can get the SB24 which the MH755 as an add on for around 50 USD) to giver my girlfriend. She really liked the sound signature of the Kanas Pro, but she doesn't want me to get her something that expensive. I'm also considering getting one of the cheaper Moondrop models, specifically the Moondrop Crescent, as I've read impressions that seem to recommend those as well. Is there anything else within the same price range (<50 USD) that I can take a look at that has as close to Kanas Pro tuning as possible?
> 
> Also, does the newer SBH56 also have the MH755?


You could go for the Aria in stretched 60$ area.
But, having both, I consider Crescent as the best bang for your bucks.


----------



## Animagus (Jan 17, 2019)

I know I'm a little late to the party but nevertheless, here is my review for the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03. Hope it helps people who are interested in getting them. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-a-he03-kylin.23412/reviews


----------



## drey101

chinmie said:


> agreed with what requal said. the Kanas has a bit more forward mids, so it might contribute to a bit more detail retrieval, but bass and treble is about similar.


That's actually perfect! She said the Kanas were perfect but for one thing, and that the vocals were a little bit too forward (which I assume is because she is used to V Shaped sound signature).



kookaudio said:


> You could go for the Aria in stretched 60$ area.
> But, having both, I consider Crescent as the best bang for your bucks.


Honestly, I'd prefer the Aria again but it's not available in our local version of ebay (which I prefer since it allows cash on delivery, returns are managed by the service).  I'll try to get my hands on the MH755 first as it's cheaper and I can attempt to DIY it to have a removable cable. If I get poor qa on that thing, I'll go for the Crescent (or the Aria if it turns out to be available by then)


----------



## chinmie

drey101 said:


> That's actually perfect! She said the Kanas were perfect but for one thing, and that the vocals were a little bit too forward (which I assume is because she is used to V Shaped sound signature).
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd prefer the Aria again but it's not available in our local version of ebay (which I prefer since it allows cash on delivery, returns are managed by the service).  I'll try to get my hands on the MH755 first as it's cheaper and I can attempt to DIY it to have a removable cable. If I get poor qa on that thing, I'll go for the Crescent (or the Aria if it turns out to be available by then)



haven't tried the Aria, but i have tried the first version of crescent, and to me the MH755 sound  is more polished


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> May i ask what tips you finally settled on with the DZ7?


oh I modified the stock tips, I realised the stock tips were fine but lacked seal, losing bass (Dz7 if enough seal has just the right bass for me i feel) so DIY-ed my own sym-bio tips. Took abit of time to find the perfect combination on tips sizing, but i felt it was really worth it because now i dont find the bass lacking, with good mid centric sound and slightly bright signature!


----------



## Broquen

*Kansas* Pro now on MD


----------



## CoiL

requal said:


> It's true. I've got Sony Mh750 with blocked the air flow (less bass mod, adds some clarity also) and I'm think that only difference is that Moondrop Kanas have better refined sound. In terms like separation, details soundstage they are quite similar.


Hmmm... the thing is that more refined sound, better mids and other technicalities IS the difference. Add KP tip-sensitive and source gear/amping revealing nature, there`s more difference with proper gear. 
Also, seen responses that MH755 can`t mach soundstage, micro detail and separation of KP - which is expectable with different technical specs.
Yes, I agree that they may be very similar signature.... but "beating" KP? I really doubt it. It is very subjective anyway and for one to copare properly, vol-level matching, graphs etc. must be done.


chinmie said:


> agreed with what requal said. the Kanas has a bit more forward mids, so it might contribute to a bit more detail retrieval, but bass and treble is about similar.


What I said above - that last bit of SQ is what makes KP better if proper source gear/amping, tips, fit etc. have been found.

I personally would like to see FR graphs of MH750/755 vs. KP @ same measuring gear! That would say a lot


----------



## Dsnuts

NEW TFZ Series 7 hybrid @ $359
*TFZ SERIES 7 4BA+Dynamic Driver 5Way Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEMs*

*Specification*

Balanced armature : 2*TWFK-30017-P183, 2*SWFK-31736-000

Dynamic driver: double magnetic circuit, double voice coil, composite membrane

Impedance: 17 ohm

Sensitivity: 109dB/mW

Frequency response: 5Hz-40kHz

Lowest power: 3mW

Plug: 3.5mm

Cable length: 1.2m 0.78mm 2-pin detachable cable

*Package *

TFZ SERIES 7

7 pairs of silicone eartips

Earphone case

Interesting.


----------



## eggnogg (Jan 17, 2019)

hmm, thats far from the concept design, lol



* LZ ZOSA preview
theres FR graph on the back.



*another edit:


Spoiler: []TFZ Secret Garden 10[]


----------



## Dsnuts

Never had a TFZ earphone before but this one got my attention. Looks like it is using similar driver count as the BGVP DMGs . Love that roomy spacious housing. Should bode well for the sound.


----------



## zikarus (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyone has the new TFZ No. 3 already? I had one on order but cancelled it when the seller told me that the Ti version would cost more than the price he had advertised before realising that the different versions were priced differently by TFZ (beginning at 90 for the clear version to 250 (!) for the Ti version I had ordered) ...


----------



## vault108

Zerohour88 said:


> if you really wanted to compare some chi-fi TOTLs with the more established brands, you can also look towards qdc


I am definitely interested in the qdc Anole VX. My thought processed is that it’s more fun to try out several cheaper good IEMs than one end game IEM. When you reach end game, I feel you’ll stop trying out the cheaper IEMs. I love the look of the Anole VX. To buy or not to buy?


----------



## Kitechaser

vault108 said:


> I am definitely interested in the qdc Anole VX. My thought processed is that it’s more fun to try out several cheaper good IEMs than one end game IEM. When you reach end game, I feel you’ll stop trying out the cheaper IEMs. I love the look of the Anole VX. To buy or not to buy?


Yup. Completely agree.
The CL2 has ruined almost every other iem for me. It's almost impossible for anything else to get listening time, even other TOTL sets. 
Next step is to build a floor speaker setup that is just as high in SQ, the iem journey is coming to an end  for the foreseeable future.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I was gonna go with the Kanas Pro on MD, but after reading reviews here and on MD, the mention of rolled off and smoothed out highs is turning me off. I already have two IEM's and a headphone with this characteristic, and though I do like that to an extent, I miss the shimmery and extended highs that my JVC and Philips provide. Sometimes i don't mind some accents to voices if it comes with a touch of shine in the highs. 

As for the MH755, they are the most refined and smooth sound that i've encountered in an earphone at this price. The sound stage and detail retrieval will not be outdone by another in the $5.00-50.00 range. If If only it had a little more extension up top and more punchy bass, it would be UNDISPUTED KING OF THE CHEAP! IMHO, regardless, they are close to king. Driven by my Mont Blanc, they most certainly hang with the big boys. Oh..and btw, for you current owners of the 755, how about that timbre?! Isn't that just criminal for a phone this cheap?! Timbre is not something you usually talk about with $8.00 earphones. That's something you typically forgo in the cheapies for maybe good instrument separation, balance, or sound stage.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jan 17, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I was gonna go with the Kanas Pro on MD, but after reading reviews here and on MD, the mention of rolled off and smoothed out highs is turning me off.


you will regret it, the treble is not roll off, is very extended, they have better extended treble than all of your other headphones


----------



## chickenmoon

MH755 have no air, they sound congested/unopened, not for people who suffer from claustrophobia.


----------



## mbwilson111

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Timbre is not something you usually talk about with $8.00 earphones.



Seems like that would be the most important thing.


----------



## Kitechaser

chickenmoon said:


> MH755 have no air, they sound congested/unopened, not for people who suffer from claustrophobia.


It gets better the longer you listen to it. 
Also depends on what signature you are currently used to.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 17, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I was gonna go with the Kanas Pro on MD, but after reading reviews here and on MD, the mention of rolled off and smoothed out highs is turning me off. I already have two IEM's and a headphone with this characteristic, and though I do like that to an extent, I miss the shimmery and extended highs that my JVC and Philips provide. Sometimes i don't mind some accents to voices if it comes with a touch of shine in the highs.


You`ll probably regret it. KP is very revealing/sensitive to source gear and tip rolling. Most KP owners rather say they are neutral-brightish IEM with great clarity and detail.
Funny how someone reading "shopping site" comments backs off from such thing. Even few pages back (or was it other thread) someone commented them having sibilant/splahy highs (LOL probably again bad tip fit and source gear match).


FastAndClean said:


> you will regret it, the treble is not roll off, is very extended, they have better extended treble than all of your other headphones


+1
...along with great mids.


chickenmoon said:


> MH755 have no air, they sound congested/unopened, not for people who suffer from claustrophobia.


Finally someone putting some sense into it. I know, there are other cheapos that look nice at graphs (which is good) but driver technical abilities and tech is something else, which often is what makes HSQ IEM stand out from others. I`ve been on that road before, ppl saying it is best bang for buck ever and nice graphs, but in reality, proper revealing source and amping + hq files with great mastering makes end result different. I`ve had to mod some of those praised IEM`s to sound "right" and get close to what I believed to receive by hype. And even then it was not up to hype. I think this MH755 will be my last mod effort to make it good but by Your comment I already imagine extensive re-shelling mod for this driver to get it up to KP level soundstage&air.



Kitechaser said:


> It gets better the longer you listen to it.
> Also depends on what signature you are currently used to.


Everything gets better the longer You listen to it - brain adjustment is powerful thing. But, when You rest Your ears (take about week off from sound-world) and get back to comparing straight away, differences are very noticeable. Of course, ppl preferences and hearing are very different, add tips used, source gear differences, amping etc. - end result and opinions may be very different. That`s where You need to "read between lines" and consider many factors and choose carefully ppl who You follow in audio-gear with similar hearing to Yours.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have only had a short listen to the MH755 and they don't sound bad at all, going to mod it this weekend just for the hell of it


----------



## geagle

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I was gonna go with the Kanas Pro on MD, but after reading reviews here and on MD, the mention of rolled off and smoothed out highs is turning me off.



As others already said, I totally don't recognize the Kanas Pro in that description. If you're happy with you already have, no need to get them, ofc. But "rolled off and smoothed out highs" are certainly not the way I'm hearing my Kanas Pro... with some tips, they may even get to be a bit too much on the bright side, lol.


----------



## CoiL

HungryPanda said:


> I have only had a short listen to the MH755 and they don't sound bad at all, going to mod it this weekend just for the hell of it


No-one said they are bad. By graphs only they probably are very good. But great and good are different words - like driver technical abilities, distortion, speed, magnetic force, driver shell and "chamber" implementation is different - resulting in different SQ.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Hmmm... the thing is that more refined sound, better mids and other technicalities IS the difference. Add KP tip-sensitive and source gear/amping revealing nature, there`s more difference with proper gear.
> Also, seen responses that MH755 can`t mach soundstage, micro detail and separation of KP - which is expectable with different technical specs.
> Yes, I agree that they may be very similar signature.... but "beating" KP? I really doubt it. It is very subjective anyway and for one to copare properly, vol-level matching, graphs etc. must be done.
> 
> ...



that revealing nature of the KP is more intense on the Regular Kanas. The KP (while still revealing for a single DD standard) is more laid back feel in comparison. the Kanas (both of them) really sounds like a hybrid because of the top end rivals BAs. i wouldn't have guess it a single DD if they didn't tell that info on the specs. 

have you tried the MH755 yourself and comparing them with the KP?


----------



## Kitechaser

MH755 are very good. Great is a push.
For 8 dollars, I mean, this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Zerohour88

vault108 said:


> I am definitely interested in the qdc Anole VX. My thought processed is that it’s more fun to try out several cheaper good IEMs than one end game IEM. When you reach end game, I feel you’ll stop trying out the cheaper IEMs. I love the look of the Anole VX. To buy or not to buy?



I was so close to tempting one of my friends to get the qdc 8SH but sadly he went the normal route of Campfire.


----------



## chinmie

Kitechaser said:


> MH755 are very good. Great is a push.
> For 8 dollars, I mean, this is as good as it gets.



factoring the 8 dollars price (i paid around 4 dollars for mine, and i bought two) it is great

the only hesitation for me to recommend to people being the really short cable. i bought it specifically to use with my ES100  so that limitation is in fact a blessing.

is it going to make me sell my Kanas? well..... no. the Kanas is better technically. 
but on some songs i find it more enjoyable than the Kanas. so it is a great purchase


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Kitechaser said:


> Yup. Completely agree.
> The CL2 has ruined almost every other iem for me. It's almost impossible for anything else to get listening time, even other TOTL sets.
> Next step is to build a floor speaker setup that is just as high in SQ, the iem journey is coming to an end  for the foreseeable future.


I currently use my NiceHCK black friday(cost me like 13 bucks maybe? Dont remember) IEM for listening to rap and edm, my Dunu Titan 1 for playing Pubg and CS:GO because their soundstage is absolutely amazing, my Fiio F9s with eq'd profile when I miss soundstage and seperation, Dunu Titan 3 for engaging Vocals, and finally, the crown jewel, Moondrop Kanas Pro for listening at the end of the day, when i'm on the bus returning home after a long day of work. 

To me, collecting IEMs is more like a hobby ... Yeah I thought I would ditch all my IEM$ when I got the Kanas Pro. But slowly I realized the importance of all of them. 

To me, listening to music in different ways is one of the delightful activities I enjoy in my life. 

It's like Yin and Yang you know... Darkness and light. 

Who knows, maybe there's a KZ out there for every frustrated Campfire user..


----------



## Kitechaser

ScottPilgrim said:


> I currently use my NiceHCK black friday(cost me like 13 bucks maybe? Dont remember) IEM for listening to rap and edm, my Dunu Titan 1 for playing Pubg and CS:GO because their soundstage is absolutely amazing, my Fiio F9s with eq'd profile when I miss soundstage and seperation, Dunu Titan 3 for engaging Vocals, and finally, the crown jewel, Moondrop Kanas Pro for listening at the end of the day, when i'm on the bus returning home after a long day of work.
> 
> To me, collecting IEMs is more like a hobby ... Yeah I thought I would ditch all my IEM$ when I got the Kanas Pro. But slowly I realized the importance of all of them.
> 
> ...


Very understandable. I am not an iem collector, I want the best SQ I can get, that's it.
Give me one great iem, 1 great car audio system, 1 great floor speaker setup, and I'll be happy. 
We come at the same thing in two different ways.


----------



## requal (Jan 18, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Hmmm... the thing is that more refined sound, better mids and other technicalities IS the difference. Add KP tip-sensitive and source gear/amping revealing nature, there`s more difference with proper gear.
> Also, seen responses that MH755 can`t mach soundstage, micro detail and separation of KP - which is expectable with different technical specs.
> Yes, I agree that they may be very similar signature.... but "beating" KP? I really doubt it. It is very subjective anyway and for one to copare properly, vol-level matching, graphs etc. must be done.
> 
> ...



I mean that MH750/755 have similar performance in some way, but Kanas have richer (quality not quantity) more lively sound, and as mentioned Chinnie before, midrange is more forward, and more detailed. Thats all, not in term of beating. For their price..I'm shocked.

One of Sony attribute, is that they never going to be harsh. Sound is very smooth, but still detailed


----------



## Zerohour88

another CIEM maker from china making entry models, the Tipsy Dunmer

Dual-DD, around usd$100 (I've shared a couple of their other models on the thread below too, for anyone feeling adventurous)






https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1429#post-14726174


----------



## arielext

Received Toneking T88K last week: What - a - beast!
In 2018 I took the chi-fi journey: from FH5 to DM6, Magaosi K5, DMG and finally T88K. I am done  If you are like me and enjoy detailed but slightly dark sounding signature combined with killer bass and super ambient noise blocking (train/metro): Get those T88Ks and spend money elsewhere.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

The IE800 are slightly dark too, but so delicious sounding. I can relate to that feeling.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

JVC FW01 are very wide, airy, with shimmer in the highs and great control with a limber bottom end with a keen ability for instrument separation and digging up details hidden in tracks. Guitars ridiculouly shine! RIDICULOUSLY SO! If only they weren't so big. A little smaller and more isolation, and they'd be my favorite iem by far. As it stands, I'm getting more enjoyment out of my IE800, BUT it does tend to flip flop with these. It's the addicting timbre and airiness.


----------



## jant71

arielext said:


> Received Toneking T88K last week: What - a - beast!
> In 2018 I took the chi-fi journey: from FH5 to DM6, Magaosi K5, DMG and finally T88K. I am done  If you are like me and enjoy detailed but slightly dark sounding signature combined with killer bass and super ambient noise blocking (train/metro): Get those T88Ks and spend money elsewhere.



So, how/in what areas does t88K differ and/or better the DM6??


----------



## thejoker13

arielext said:


> Received Toneking T88K last week: What - a - beast!
> In 2018 I took the chi-fi journey: from FH5 to DM6, Magaosi K5, DMG and finally T88K. I am done  If you are like me and enjoy detailed but slightly dark sounding signature combined with killer bass and super ambient noise blocking (train/metro): Get those T88Ks and spend money elsewhere.


I'm glad you're enjoying your t88k's! I agree 100% as well and haven't been interested in getting anything else in months. They hit my preferences perfectly and just get better with time for me. I've now upgraded my cable and source and am done.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your t88k's! I agree 100% as well and haven't been interested in getting anything else in months. They hit my preferences perfectly and just get better with time for me. I've now upgraded my cable and source and am done.


Did you notice much difference between your phone and your new source when using the t4's? I'm also very close to ordering the t4's as my kc07 has become faulty.


----------



## FastAndClean

i found some impressions of the CCA C16, translated by google - Run the sound of one night. Compared with C10, the density and detail of the sound is better than C10.
Double the price, the density is also doubled, and the money is worth it.
The clutter of the sound just opened was very obvious after one night.
The vocals are no longer too close, and the details of other instruments are running out. The sound of the instrument is terrifying and precise
The seller first told me that this sound is like a chameleon like qdc, but it's not like it.
There is no irritating feeling and no dryness beyond the full sound.
Although I didn't have to listen, but friends who have the challenge of personality and do not lack this money can rush.
When the sound is turned to high frequency, it will stabilize in a day or two. The ministries are very delicate.
Source - https://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?bsn=60535&snA=13432


----------



## arielext (Jan 19, 2019)

jant71 said:


> So, how/in what areas does t88K differ and/or better the DM6??


Been a while that I had the dm6, from memory the 2 major differences are that 1) t88k does not have that aweful spike and dip in the 8 to 10 khz range (YMMV) and 2) ambient noise blocking is way better on the t88k. A few years back I owned a pair of Westone es3x custom iems and these are the only ones that come close regarding fit and noise blocking.


----------



## arielext

thejoker13 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your t88k's! I agree 100% as well and haven't been interested in getting anything else in months. They hit my preferences perfectly and just get better with time for me. I've now upgraded my cable and source and am done.



When 2018 started my source was a phone, now it's a fiio q5. I got the spendid nicehck OCC cable that insta replaced the stock cable. The hobby is fun but it's time for a small 'send more money to Ali to check out other stuff' break.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## eggnogg

2019 pioneer line up

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=584715404879
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=584924153037

 

*
hands-on
http://www.zfrontier.com/post/detail/11923


----------



## durwood (Jan 19, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> you will regret it....





CoiL said:


> You`ll probably regret it. KP is very revealing/sensitive to source gear and tip rolling. Most KP owners rather say they are neutral-brightish IEM with great clarity and detail.
> Funny how someone reading "shopping site" comments backs off from such thing. Even few pages back (or was it other thread) someone commented them having sibilant/splahy highs (LOL probably again bad tip fit and source gear match).
> 
> +1
> ...along with great mids.



Haha you guys are so good at convincing someone to spend money. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Correct me if I am wrong, but @CoiL you don't even own a KPE yet do you?

I feel guilty about saying I like one IEM over another just because it is my preference. I have no clue who is going to use that info to buy a headphone, I am insignificant. It's not saying one is "better", just my preference and the preference could have soooo many factors some we forget to mention when stating such a preference, and some of those factors may not even matter to someone else. So I find it troubling when people use the word regret (especially if you don't even own one), there will be a new shiny toy in a month or two, no regrets.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 19, 2019)

durwood said:


> Haha you guys are so good at convincing someone to spend money. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Correct me if I am wrong, but @CoiL you don't even own one yet do you?
> 
> I feel guilty about saying I like one IEM over another just because it is my preference. It's not saying one is "better", just my preference and the preference could have soooo many factors some we forget to mention when stating such a preference, and some of those factors may not even matter to someone else. So I find it troubling when people use the word regret (especially if you don't even own one), there will be a new shiny toy in a month or two.


You are out of context.

We were talking about certain KP sound signature area, which was said about KP and there are many users to back it up and claim opposite
We also pointed out that KP is very source and tip dependent, which might have had influence in that contradicting opinion. Also look at FR graphs which back off those claims.
Heck, look also latest comments about IT01S vs. KP by @chickenmoon or "burn-in" test and FR/recording graphs @vault108 ,they give a lot of useful information.
Now, I really do feel sorry about ppl who don`t take different aspects into consideration (also Your mentioned subjective personal sound signature preference) and back off because someone commented something in "shopping site" comments.
Yes, I don`t have my KP YET but I (and many others here) actually read different impressions, reviews and comparisons DAILY and also at FR graph data to see relationions to impressions and we try to actually help ppl to look more into certain IEM and read different opinions - that`s why I and @FastAndClean (who actually has KP) said that person will probably regret backing off because of that information he got.
I personally have recommended IT01S in KP thread over KP for person with certain sound signature preference. I`m not a "blind fanboy following hype-train". I read quite a lot and share information based on what information person gives. That includes information about other products.
I will receive my own KP soon (I hope so, waiting delivery) and will share my honest opinion about it with my gear and preferences pointed out.

You don`t like our opinion and information sharing, fine, but don`t accuse and make us look like "false" information givers "forcing" someone to buy something.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> You don`t like our opinion and information sharing, fine, but don`t accuse and make us look like "false" information givers "forcing" someone to buy something.



I did not take the post in such a negative way at all.


----------



## Broquen

My humble opinion is that all IEMs are tip and cable dependent. At least all I own. RHA MA750i are the only I use with foam tips. I like silver plated wires and I find that the difference vs copper ones is obvious. When looking for clarity and definition (bass losses some weight) I find myself liking that kind of cable more. With more flat sound IEMs I prefer copper.
Same with tips. Wide bore silicone tips (specially if silicone canal is tough) use to favor high frequencies response and clarity.
I don't own nor tried KP, but I think of tips and cable as a way to compensate frequencies more to my liking (don't perceive timbre differences).
Said short and plain, you can look for well rated IEMs that you think that match your SQ preferences and play with cables and tips afterwards, ideally when you have some experience with them.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I did not take the post in such a negative way at all.


Sorry but following quote at start of post, to me, was actually quite "negative" and "irritating".


> Haha you guys are so good at *convincing someone to spend money. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.* Correct me if I am wrong, but @CoiL you don't even own a KPE yet do you?


Sorry if I took it harsh way and understood wrong... but... I was not trying to convince someone to spend money nor ignored different factors.

Back to discussing IEMs


----------



## Wiljen

Finally got some time to do the compares.  Here is the NiceHck M6 with tips rolled first, and filters rolled 2nd.   Shows the potential for tuning the M6.   All of the Filter runs were done with the Stock tips but all tests were done with the same after-market cable.

Tip Compare

Stock vs Auvio Wide Bore


Stock vs Whirlwind


Stock vs Spinfit Yellow


Stock vs Comply Foam





Filter Comparisons

Stock Filters


LZ A6 Filters

BLUE


Black


Red


Gold

Gunmetal


Magenta


Navy


Silver


Violet



BGVP Vented Filter


----------



## CactusPete23

Wiljen said:


> Finally got some time to do the compares.  Here is the NiceHck M6 with tips rolled first, and filters rolled 2nd.   Shows the potential for tuning the M6.   All of the Filter runs were done with the Stock tips but all tests were done with the same after-market cable.
> 
> Tip Compare
> 
> ...



Interesting, I would not have expected comply tips to reduce bass so much.   On other IEMS, I usually hear more bass with comply tips..


----------



## FastAndClean

CactusPete23 said:


> Interesting, I would not have expected comply tips to reduce bass so much.   On other IEMS, I usually hear more bass with comply tips..


in my experience they reduce bass and the treble, i don't use them for that reason


----------



## drey101

@Wiljen Thanks for the graphs! It looks like the BGVP Vented Filter looks to be a must try! I hope there will be a source locally for it soon. I think I'll try out foam first. Is the New Bee Foam going to have the same/similar response?


----------



## Wiljen

drey101 said:


> @Wiljen Thanks for the graphs! It looks like the BGVP Vented Filter looks to be a must try! I hope there will be a source locally for it soon. I think I'll try out foam first. Is the New Bee Foam going to have the same/similar response?



I would expect all foam tips to have similar effects on the signature with slight variations based on the composition and density of the material used.


----------



## thejoker13

jant71 said:


> So, how/in what areas does t88K differ and/or better the DM6??


They're very different signatures overall. The DM6 is closer to the hk6 in that the upper mids and lower treble are emphasized, almost creating a W shaped signature. The T88k is a downsloping signature, with boosted bass and mids and a darker treble. They are still uber detailed overall, but just darker sounding. I am somewhat treble sensitive, so brighter treble can sound grainy or tizzy quickly to me. That's my issue with the Hk6 and DM6 and yet why I LOVE the T88k's. I can easily see why someone would prefer the DM6 over the T88k, if they prefer a brighter treble overall. I feel they show details similarly, but the T88k is more subtle in it's presentation.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you notice much difference between your phone and your new source when using the t4's? I'm also very close to ordering the t4's as my kc07 has become faulty.


I noticed a slight difference. I was originally using an LG V20 with its ess sabre quad dac, so it didn't sound bad in itself. I now use the radsone es100 and LG V35 and feel they're a step up, but not in a huge way. The radsone uses an ak dac chip which I feel has a little more low end and a fuller sound, while the ess sabre chip has a better soundstage and dynamics. I feel both pair well with the T4's, but probably use the es100 more with the T4 because of the awesome eq. I like to add a little sub and mid bass to the T4 for my preferences and the es100 does it very, very well.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> I noticed a slight difference. I was originally using an LG V20 with its ess sabre quad dac, so it didn't sound bad in itself. I now use the radsone es100 and LG V35 and feel they're a step up, but not in a huge way. The radsone uses an ak dac chip which I feel has a little more low end and a fuller sound, while the ess sabre chip has a better soundstage and dynamics. I feel both pair well with the T4's, but probably use the es100 more with the T4 because of the awesome eq. I like to add a little sub and mid bass to the T4 for my preferences and the es100 does it very, very well.


exactly my thoughts on the T4s a bit more bass and sub bass.
Btw does it really matter which phone you use if you have something like an ES100?


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> exactly my thoughts on the T4s a bit more bass and sub bass.
> Btw does it really matter which phone you use if you have something like an ES100?


No, not at all. I just prefer to go straight out of the headphone jack of the v35 at times. I don't believe the phone alters anything about the sound of the es100, other than maybe just using a different bluetooth codec depending on the phone.


----------



## Animagus

I started testing the Shozy BG last night. Haven't gotten a lot of time with it but first impressions are really good. The treble is quite smooth to listen to but is still resolving with good separation and details. Bass also slams nice and IEM as a whole doesn't sound too warm. Main thing that I really like is that it portrays the reverb depth and drum room sound very well, it sounds more 3D-ish as compared to other IEMs that I've tested in this price range. Nice and easy sound for long sessions. I dig the odd nozzle shape and ear tip as well. Fit is snug and extremely comfortable like a good semi-custom IEM.


----------



## Libertad

I've been eyeing the Shozy BG myself I'm curious if anyone has gotten their hands on the Star II or the Lite yet. Nice impressions much appreciated.


----------



## Animagus

Libertad said:


> I've been eyeing the Shozy BG myself I'm curious if anyone has gotten their hands on the Star II or the Lite yet. Nice impressions much appreciated.



Anytime! Let me know if you'd like to know anything specific. I can check for you.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Animagus said:


> I started testing the Shozy BG last night. Haven't gotten a lot of time with it but first impressions are really good. The treble is quite smooth to listen to but is still resolving with good separation and details. Bass also slams nice and IEM as a whole doesn't sound too warm. Main thing that I really like is that it portrays the reverb depth and drum room sound very well, it sounds more 3D-ish as compared to other IEMs that I've tested in this price range. Nice and easy sound for long sessions. I dig the odd nozzle shape and ear tip as well. Fit is snug and extremely comfortable like a good semi-custom IEM.



It would be interesting to have a sound comparison with the Magaosi K5 as they look identical?


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi. Haven't visited here for a while, just caught up. Always come here and "need" to buy something... That fr12 is really tempting me (though the sale version seems to only be available in that green). Has anyone actually heard it?


----------



## trellus

FastAndClean said:


> in my experience they reduce bass and the treble, i don't use them for that reason



... but sometimes that’s good, it works superbly to reduce the piercing highs of my PHB EM-023 and as a bonus also keeps them securely in my ears during workouts.  There’s not much worse to me during a workout than to have in-ears start to slip out and lose the seal, ruining the sound and my workout motivation.


----------



## crabdog

CactusPete23 said:


> Interesting, I would not have expected comply tips to reduce bass so much.   On other IEMS, I usually hear more bass with comply tips..


IMO a lot of people think foam tips increase bass only because they actually get a proper seal with them


trellus said:


> ... but sometimes that’s good, it works superbly to reduce the piercing highs of my PHB EM-023 and as a bonus also keeps them securely in my ears during workouts.  There’s not much worse to me during a workout than to have in-ears start to slip out and lose the seal, ruining the sound and my workout motivation.


Hmm funny you should mention that. I just came across the 21. For some reason, I can't post pics at the moment but here is the link to Ali.


----------



## trellus

crabdog said:


> IMO a lot of people think foam tips increase bass only because they actually get a proper seal with them
> 
> Hmm funny you should mention that. I just came across the 21. For some reason, I can't post pics at the moment but here is the link to Ali.



Holy moly, those things _look_ EXCITING!  I love the looks....


----------



## Mr Trev

Zerohour88 said:


> another CIEM maker from china making entry models, the Tipsy Dunmer
> 
> Dual-DD, around usd$100 (I've shared a couple of their other models on the thread below too, for anyone feeling adventurous)
> 
> ...



I initially read this as "Tipsy Dumpster". Didn't have high hopes…


----------



## Wiljen

trellus said:


> Holy moly, those things _look_ EXCITING!  I love the looks....



Recycled shell -  Semkarch CNT-1 and Magaosi K3 and K3 pro.


----------



## trellus

Wiljen said:


> Recycled shell -  Semkarch CNT-1 and Magaosi K3 and K3 pro.



I have the Semkarch CNT-1 and they definitely don't look _that_ cool.  The color options on the PHB and that design on the shell do make a difference.  The CNT1 do look nice but just not as flashy for sure.


----------



## crabdog

It's hard to tell from the renders but those nozzles look really short.


----------



## Animagus

Redcarmoose said:


> It would be interesting to have a sound comparison with the Magaosi K5 as they look identical?



Sadly I do not have the K5. I think majority of these semi CIEM-ish units look quite the same. I'm guessing because they are made by the same OEM, Neo. 

One big difference just from reading the specifications is that the BG uses Knowles BA(Probably 22955) for bass.


----------



## Zerohour88

Mr Trev said:


> I initially read this as "Tipsy Dumpster". Didn't have high hopes…



since with chi-fi all the nay-saying have been "they can't just cram more drivers in, tuning is important, even single DD can be good", I thought this single dual-DD would be a good model to be "discovered". Their high-end model is quite pricey but its just a CIEM made with probably Knowles BA, lots of selection there.


crabdog said:


> IMO a lot of people think foam tips increase bass only because they actually get a proper seal with them
> 
> Hmm funny you should mention that. I just came across the 21. For some reason, I can't post pics at the moment but here is the link to Ali.



I also found those on taobao, back when the PHB-EM023 was released. Also came to the conclusion based on the shell that its probably just an OEM model made by another company (which goes for many of the models bearing PHB's name on taobao, all looked like the various random IEMs released by other companies).

FWIW, I like the tin-style packaging they made, copying Ibasso in that regard.

there was this 30 bux BA+DD hybrid model that looked the most interesting, PHB EP-021, though I can't seem to even find their official store, so that's a bit worrying.

the fact that this model is suddenly 2-pin does kinda lend credence to the "random OEM models" claims, I think


----------



## CoFire

So I kind of list patience with the Sony Hybrid Tip thing. I can't seem to find anything that looks exactly real, everyone has a copy. So here's the shotgun approach...

1. Bought Sony Hybrid Tips from Nickston. These look to be a compatible copy.

2. Bought a 2 - 3 pair packs on ebay that has Sony markings from Japan. Seller cantale.

3. Bought some Sony Hybrid Tips claimed from Japan in 2 pair packs, L and LL. Seller akibashipping

4. Bought some Chinese obvious fakes just because they were so cheap. 

So, yes a little overboard. I figure, if it's not real, hopefully it's of good enough quality to use and present its twist on sound. I'd be floored if they all sound the same. 

If I search on ebay or Aliexpress for Sony hybrid tips, a seller Yalokin pops up all over. They have decent prices, better on Aliexpress. Does anyone have an opinion on their tips compared to real Sony Hybrid Tips (if there is such a thing)?

Am I losing it? Yes.


----------



## kova4a

CoFire said:


> Am I losing it?


Yeah. Why don't you go to the nearest electronics store (if you don't have a sony center nearby) and just buy a cheap $10-15 sony iem - it will come with real sony hybrids.


----------



## CoFire

kova4a said:


> Yeah. Why don't you go to the nearest electronics store (if you don't have a sony center nearby) and just buy a cheap $10-15 sony iem - it will come with real sony hybrids.



True, I thought about that as I've seen some Sony IEMs for dirt cheap but I want the tips, not the IEMs. I ordered the MH755 but who's knows on that as well. If my pair appears real, I'll let the gang know for those interested. I'll even compare the tips I get of they are genuine.


----------



## kova4a

CoFire said:


> True, I thought about that as I've seen some Sony IEMs for dirt cheap but I want the tips, not the IEMs. I ordered the MH755 but who's knows on that as well. If my pair appears real, I'll let the gang know for those interested. I'll even compare the tips I get of they are genuine.


I'm just saying. Instead of waiting for international orders and buying from 10 different places hoping for original ones, you could have gotten them in the nearest store. Otherwise, for the original ones just search for sony ep-ex, but you'll see that they are usually out of stock or go for like 10-20 bucks, so why not just get a sony iem for the money and get an extra iem? You can also try and find a sony mh1 or mh1c as they have an improved version of the sony hybrids. If you don't mind foamies, you can also order the sony triple comfort tips, which are different from all the other foam tips on the market and are like silicone tips made of foam although I don't like them at all.


----------



## chinmie

CactusPete23 said:


> Interesting, I would not have expected comply tips to reduce bass so much.   On other IEMS, I usually hear more bass with comply tips..





crabdog said:


> IMO a lot of people think foam tips increase bass only because they actually get a proper seal with them



me personally, between Silicone and foam tips, when both have a solid seal, the silicone will always have a bigger bass vibration and more crisp treble. differences on silicone material also contribute to slight changes in sound, but mostly i chose whichever most comfortable


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> me personally, between Silicone and foam tips, when both have a solid seal, the silicone will always have a bigger bass vibration and more crisp treble. differences on silicone material also contribute to slight changes in sound, but mostly i chose whichever most comfortable


Silicone for me all the way!


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> Silicone for me all the way!



I can't even stand to touch the foam tips.


----------



## Wiljen

Oh Boy, there is a new one on my must try list.   The Auglamour F300 just showed up on my desk this weekend and it is a good one.

 

Single 10mm Dynamic Driver  (Titanium composite)

Here is the FR I ran tonight on it.  -  this is uncompensated but done with a calibrated mic.



 

Comes pretty near the target curve and no big spikes.  Very well tuned for a $35 product.  (Penon Audio price)


----------



## Zerohour88

Wiljen said:


> Oh Boy, there is a new one on my must try list.   The Auglamour F300 just showed up on my desk this weekend and it is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really good channel matching too

reminded me of the recent KZ ZS7 measurement made by @hakuzen, how do they compare?


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> Oh Boy, there is a new one on my must try list.   The Auglamour F300 just showed up on my desk this weekend and it is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M`kay, that FR looks pretty good actually and driver is titanium composite. Wonder how FR graph looks when Harman Target compensated?
Could be really great sound for 35$ but shell design is ugly to me (only black looks ok).
Being 1-DD, I think it will be more neutral and better mids than ZS7 and C10, also more coherent sounding.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Wonder how FR graph looks when Harman Target compensated?


that is close to ideal harman target raw response


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## CoiL

Yeah, You are right, it does look pretty great when compared to RAW Harman Target curve. Reminds actually Kanas Pro a lot.


----------



## Wiljen

So far (and I have only heard the Kanas pro twice for maybe an hour total) I'd say it is split the difference between Kanas and Kanas Pro.   I am really enjoying it.


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> So far (and I have only heard the Kanas pro twice for maybe an hour total) I'd say it is split the difference between Kanas and Kanas Pro.   I am really enjoying it.


You can`t compare head-to-head? Can You do FR overlay graph with both (KP and F300) with Your gear?
If driver tuning is "same" then it`s all about driver implementation and technical specifications.


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> You can`t compare head-to-head? Can You do FR overlay graph with both (KP and F300) with Your gear?
> If driver tuning is "same" then it`s all about driver implementation and technical specifications.



I'll have to see if I can borrow the KP from a buddy to do it.  Let me see if/when I can get his.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 21, 2019)

Wanna see this so much. KP at it's hype rendered overpriced by a new $35 model  But such is the cycle of life in the headphone jungle.

Any how, in other matters, I did order a new budget model myself. 
https://www2.elecom.co.jp.e.gj.hp.transer.com/products/LBT-RH1000RD.html





The latest BT wired model from Elecom takes their RH1000 model and converts it to BT. Thought it would be a nice match to go with my JVC XP50BT headphones so i got the red model.

It has BT5.0, SBC, AAC, aptX and aptX LL codecs, a Knowles MEMS mic, on board(no app needed) bass boost, selfie control and music sharing(2 devices at the same time and 8 devices in memory). Also a BT class1 device instead of class2 for possible better range and stability. Of course with Class1 and the 10mm titanium driver with lower sensitivity they are lower battery life but I'd rather have the better range and driver/SQ since it is enough for my needs. Won't even complain about it since it is a $49 model. Also like that the design is neckband cord with longer cable to the pods so they lay on you instead of hanging and bobbing around.


----------



## FastAndClean

very similar, the KP has more upper treble and the bass is rising more also, take that comparison with a grain of salt tought


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> KP at it's hype rendered overpriced by a new $35 model


throw every headphone over 35$ now


----------



## CoiL (Jan 21, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Wanna see this so much. KP at it's hype rendered overpriced by a new $35 model  But such is the cycle of life in the headphone jungle.


Like I said it`s all about technology impementation not only tuning. KP uses DLC coating while F300 uses titanium composite - which is more expensive and harder to do?
Driver speed, distortion etc. all comes into play.


FastAndClean said:


> very similar, the KP has more upper treble and the bass is rising more also, take that comparison with a grain of salt tought


I see it as KP having less mid-bass and deeper more quantity sub-bass. Hgher mids up to low treble seem more "even" and more extended in both ways with KP. Also mids should be littlebit more prominent with KP.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> I see it as KP having less mid-bass and deeper sub-bass extension.


both go under 20hz with a boost and no roll off, KP has more of it, that is not better extention, that is more quantity


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> both go under 20hz with a boost and no roll off, KP has more of it, that is not better extention, that is more quantity


Yeah, thanks for correcting my words, that`s what I actually meant.


----------



## Carlsan

Question, anyone try the Secret Garden 3 with adjustable impedance switches? A little pricey by TFZ standards, currently on sale at $336. It has 3 armatures, the Knowles 30095  and the other two Knowles 22955.

TFZ/ Secret Garden III, Lou's unit Professional HIFI Earphones,Monitor In Ear Balanced Armature Earphone,Adjusting impedance

Anyway, curious to see what people's impressions of these are.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems a bit pricy for a 3 BA iem. My curiosity is with that new hybrid  TFZ series 7. 4BAs + Dynamic for a bit more money.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 21, 2019)

In a bit of surprising news. Light Harmonic. Yes the folks responible for ripping off numerous headfiers of their hard earned cash in the promise they will deliver a player that is unparalleled, in the wave. That was almost 5 years ago. Is now in the earphone biz. A new $6,000 iem called the Oscar 21. That is 21 BA earphone





This pisses me off.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> Seems a bit pricy for a 3 BA iem. My curiosity is with that new hybrid  TFZ series 7. 4BAs + Dynamic for a bit more money.


Does look like a better deal, doesn't it. But then again all depends on the BA drivers and the hybrid implementation. TFZ knows their dynamic drivers.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> In a bit of surprising news. Light Harmonic. Yes the folks responible for ripping off numerous headfiers of their hard earned cash in the promise they will deliver a player that is unparalleled, in the wave. That was almost 5 years ago. Is now in the earphone biz. A new $6,000 iem called the Oscar 21. That is 21 BA earphone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they should send us those new iem's to make up for the missing Wave. Another company that will never get a cent off of me again.


----------



## Dsnuts

I dont get it. They got the money to start producing a 6G iems but cant start dishing out waves?


----------



## jant71

Ds, just think of yourself as an investor. Be proud that you helped make $6000 earphones a reality. Maybe they will give you a shout out on their website. Maybe they will send you a free Light Harmonic T-shirt(shipping and handling fee of $9.95 will apply though).


----------



## Dsnuts

I am one of the lucky ones. I got a basic wave with a few perks didnt total anything close to their mid tier or even top of the line wave.  I feel for the fellas that spent a ton of money on supposed perks and TOTL upgrades that never happened. it was funny because Larry was supposed to be in China figuring out stuff for the wave and then we get a post about their new announcement of their TOTL earphones. 

I am thinking maybe this is a way they are trying to make Waves. You know they have no money for it so in charging too much for an earphone.  Anyways I know this is not the LH thread but long story short. Never spent another dime on prepurchased stuff after this fiasco and I dont think I ever will again.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't even stand to touch the foam tips.



I prefer silicone for sure, but they just don’t work for me on some IEM’s due to the design of the shells (PHB EM-023 come to mind immediately, as well as the KEF M200, and IT01 was like that for me, too) which cause silicone tips to refuse to stay in my ears, breaking the seal and ruining the sound, so in those cases I am forced to use foams which grab better.


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> I am one of the lucky ones. I got a basic wave with a few perks didnt total anything close to their mid tier or even top of the line wave.  I feel for the fellas that spent a ton of money on supposed perks and TOTL upgrades that never happened. it was funny because Larry was supposed to be in China figuring out stuff for the wave and then we get a post about their new announcement of their TOTL earphones.
> 
> I am thinking maybe this is a way they are trying to make Waves. You know they have no money for it so in charging too much for an earphone.  Anyways I know this is not the LH thread but long story short. Never spent another dime on prepurchased stuff after this fiasco and I dont think I ever will again.



Yep the Hiby R6 left me a bit sour.  I'm lucky in that I don't really need wifi to use it so the reported issues with it doesn't really affect me, but can understand it being a deal breaker.  With it being a preorder there's no chance of a refund so stuck with it.  Lo and behold they then bring out another unit the "pro" (maybe they should of called it the "fixed") with decent headphone out, wifi and all the other odds and sods and charge extra for it.  That's it for me and kickstarters in general.


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 21, 2019)

Ran the numbers on the Zs7 vs F300 and IT01 vs F300 tonight just to see.   (Note these have very little smoothing on purpose to show as much difference as possible).

Here is all three on one graph





Here is just IT01 vs F300




and here is just Zs7 vs F300





If you haven't already considered the F300, You might want to, its a steal at $35 in my estimation.


----------



## antdroid

I havent been following this thread much in the past 2 months but man everyone's got measurements now! That's pretty cool!

Just a little aside related - the Harman curve was made using a specific measurement rig and environment, so we can't directly compare DIY rigs with the real target, but you can look for similar trends.
Ideally, we'd all create the same compensation curve to a known target headphone (like ER4 or something) and compensate all the user graphs accordingly, so things are more apples to apples when looking from user to user data. I think it'd be useful, in general, to show FR charts with a comparison to another known headphone for comparison sake because of this. That's just my input. I don't always follow this guideline either though. 


Anyway, the Kanas Pro looks like something I want to go buy. It looks stunning. Shiny. And the FR Curve looks relatively nice.


----------



## Wiljen

antdroid said:


> I havent been following this thread much in the past 2 months but man everyone's got measurements now! That's pretty cool!
> 
> Just a little aside related - the Harman curve was made using a specific measurement rig and environment, so we can't directly compare DIY rigs with the real target, but you can look for similar trends.
> Ideally, we'd all create the same compensation curve to a known target headphone (like ER4 or something) and compensate all the user graphs accordingly, so things are more apples to apples when looking from user to user data. I think it'd be useful, in general, to show FR charts with a comparison to another known headphone for comparison sake because of this. That's just my input. I don't always follow this guideline either though.



I've tried to put comparisons in most of my graphs for the same reason and have stated more than once that mine are really only comparable to others made on the same system for that reason.  It gets old posting that repeatedly, but I probably should put that disclaimer on any post with a graph.  I really like the idea of finding a standard and if we were to use something fairly common and inexpensive for the reference, most of us would either have one or beg,borrow, or steal one at least long enough to calibrate with.  The issue I see is it needs to be cheap enough to allow everyone to procure one for use, and expensive enough to not have a bunch of QC issues that negate any benefit in doing this.   Maybe something like the BQEYZ KB100?  I have not heard any rumors of differing signatures or build problems with it and it would be in the $50 class.  Most of us with measurement rigs are already pot committed considerably beyond that level.


----------



## antdroid

Wiljen said:


> I've tried to put comparisons in most of my graphs for the same reason and have stated more than once that mine are really only comparable to others made on the same system for that reason.  It gets old posting that repeatedly, but I probably should put that disclaimer on any post with a graph.  I really like the idea of finding a standard and if we were to use something fairly common and inexpensive for the reference, most of us would either have one or beg,borrow, or steal one at least long enough to calibrate with.  The issue I see is it needs to be cheap enough to allow everyone to procure one for use, and expensive enough to not have a bunch of QC issues that negate any benefit in doing this.   Maybe something like the BQEYZ KB100?  I have not heard any rumors of differing signatures or build problems with it and it would be in the $50 class.  Most of us with measurement rigs are already pot committed considerably beyond that level.



Yea I wasn't speaking directly towards you actually. I've just been seeing a lot of posts lately on here and reddit and other places trying to compare DIY data to Harman Targets and other things and it's not apples to apples. They are great starting points for discussion though!

I really love the DIY spirit with these IEM discussions. It helps wade through the handfuls of new products hitting the market every month!


----------



## paulindss (Jan 21, 2019)

@Wiljen Can you confirm me if you have heard the F300? There aren't anything wrong with them and the sound you hear backup this nice FR? If so, i may be tempted to get one.

Edit: also, that gold filter graph almost makes me wanna grab a dmg again, i have sold mine to get a Kanas(not the pro)... hell


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> Ran the numbers on the Zs7 vs F300 and IT01 vs F300 tonight just to see.   (Note these have very little smoothing on purpose to show as much difference as possible).
> 
> Here is all three on one graph
> 
> ...



ZS7 graph look just plain awful!
IT01 graph look pretty good for fun signature
F300 graph - pretty great!
Based only on graphs, I wouldn`t even dream about getting ZS7. F300 seems very well tuned and for the price it goes - new "chi-fi killer" ? Damn, I don`t like looks of it but might get it after Kanas Pro for my wife instead purple ZSN.


----------



## drey101

CoiL said:


> ZS7 graph look just plain awful!
> IT01 graph look pretty good for fun signature
> F300 graph - pretty great!
> Based only on graphs, I wouldn`t even dream about getting ZS7. F300 seems very well tuned and for the price it goes - new "chi-fi killer" ? Damn, I don`t like looks of it but might get it after Kanas Pro for my wife instead purple ZSN.


Aliexpress is marketing it as lady earbuds... They do look quite cute. Buy two for a matching pair, one black/grey the other being the ladies choice?

I think the cable color also differs according to the buds.


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> @Wiljen Can you confirm me if you have heard the F300? There aren't anything wrong with them and the sound you hear backup this nice FR? If so, i may be tempted to get one.
> 
> Edit: also, that gold filter graph almost makes me wanna grab a dmg again, i have sold mine to get a Kanas(not the pro)... hell



Yes the F300 sounds as good as the graphs look.  I have a canary Yellow pair and while I would probably pick another color, that is the only complaint I can level at $35.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 22, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Yes the F300 sounds as good as the graphs look.  I have a canary Yellow pair and while I would probably pick another color, that is the only complaint I can level at $35.



I was gonna wait for your review (and the possible comparison with ZS7 or Kanas Pro), but since I can get it for $26 from a reseller here, ordered (black, of course). FR graph seemed smoother than ZS7, not that I care much about that (hearing something close to the harman target curve interests me more)


----------



## CoiL

Not just smoother - lot more properly tuned towards HT curve and it`s single dynamic titanium composite (which makes it much more coherent and natural sounding).
ZS7 looks like cheap c$ap compared to it by graphs.


----------



## Wiljen

Also, none of us has had the F300 long enough to really have more than about 48 hours of burn in time.  If they open up as they go, they may be better with more hours on them which is part of why I am waiting to finish my review.  I want to make sure i have enough hours on them to really know what they are going to do.    I am starting to see a pattern to these titanium coated 10mm dynamics.  First EZ Audio D4, now Auglamour F300 and both are way better for the money than they have any right to be.   Needless to say, I'll start paying a little more attention to things with that config.


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> Also, none of us has had the F300 long enough to really have more than about 48 hours of burn in time.  If they open up as they go, they may be better with more hours on them which is part of why I am waiting to finish my review.  I want to make sure i have enough hours on them to really know what they are going to do.    I am starting to see a pattern to these titanium coated 10mm dynamics.  First EZ Audio D4, now Auglamour F300 and both are way better for the money than they have any right to be.   Needless to say, I'll start paying a little more attention to things with that config.


Then don`t forget other DLC coated dynamics along with other techs like high-magnetic-flux, different resonators/chambers and shell/nozzle design, it all contributes to end result 
Btw, how F300 responds to amping?


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> Then don`t forget other DLC coated dynamics along with other techs like high-magnetic-flux, different resonators/chambers and shell/nozzle design, it all contributes to end result
> Btw, how F300 responds to amping?



I've been running it out of the Opus #1s and the xCAN or the Cayin N3 paired to the xDSD and it scales well with either of them.   Doesn't need a ton of amp, but certainly benefits from a little more power than a cellphone can generally muster.


----------



## Ahmad313

FiiO FA1 , single BA iem , coming soon(Jan 22 ,2019)


----------



## FastAndClean

if is under a 100 it will fly to papa


----------



## Zerohour88

Wiljen said:


> Also, none of us has had the F300 long enough to really have more than about 48 hours of burn in time.  If they open up as they go, they may be better with more hours on them which is part of why I am waiting to finish my review.  I want to make sure i have enough hours on them to really know what they are going to do.    I am starting to see a pattern to these titanium coated 10mm dynamics.  First EZ Audio D4, now Auglamour F300 and both are way better for the money than they have any right to be.   Needless to say, I'll start paying a little more attention to things with that config.



while I consider the CA Andromeda to be my benchmark, I've actually just noticed that I've gotten more DD-config for low-end IEMs compared to BA recently (despite my penchant for a flatter/balanced sound sig).

Might just be the fact that for these low-end (sub $200), the DD bass hides just how much resolution they lack compared to the top dogs, which is why I enjoy them more in that regards.


----------



## Broquen

Zerohour88 said:


> Might just be the fact that for these low-end (sub $200), the DD bass hides just how much resolution they lack compared to the top dogs, which is why I enjoy them more in that regards.



Completely agree. This is what I just discovered when listened to NC5v2 for the very first time. On the other hand, I'd love to have the chance to compare someday with a high-end multi BA IEM's bass.


----------



## nigel801

Are there any comparison of DM6 with Shure SE846 if worth upgrading for quarter of the price , also how is the pairing of DM6 with Fiio X7 mark ii


----------



## paulindss

Ahmad313 said:


> FiiO FA1 , single BA iem , coming soon(Jan 22 ,2019)



If you look at the site, seems to be 2 BA's glued together, could only be a illustrative icon however, FiiO says its a customized driver so it's possible to be a dual BA with one output





Wiljen said:


> Also, none of us has had the F300 long enough to really have more than about 48 hours of burn in time.  If they open up as they go, they may be better with more hours on them which is part of why I am waiting to finish my review.  I want to make sure i have enough hours on them to really know what they are going to do.    I am starting to see a pattern to these titanium coated 10mm dynamics.  First EZ Audio D4, now Auglamour F300 and both are way better for the money than they have any right to be.   Needless to say, I'll start paying a little more attention to things with that config.



Just ordered mine for 30$ in the link on spoiler, yaoyaotinger store.



Spoiler: Here



https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Augl...112.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1b94b90aHICAPb


----------



## paulindss

CoiL said:


> ZS7 graph look just plain awful!
> IT01 graph look pretty good for fun signature
> F300 graph - pretty great!
> Based only on graphs, I wouldn`t even dream about getting ZS7. F300 seems very well tuned and for the price it goes - new "chi-fi killer" ? Damn, I don`t like looks of it but might get it after Kanas Pro for my wife instead purple ZSN.



I am having a hard time trying to figure out why the zs7 graph looks awful to you.


----------



## assassin10000

Wiljen said:


> Also, none of us has had the F300 long enough to really have more than about 48 hours of burn in time.  If they open up as they go, they may be better with more hours on them which is part of why I am waiting to finish my review.  I want to make sure i have enough hours on them to really know what they are going to do.    I am starting to see a pattern to these titanium coated 10mm dynamics.  First EZ Audio D4, now Auglamour F300 and both are way better for the money than they have any right to be.   Needless to say, I'll start paying a little more attention to things with that config.



Interesting. Do you happen to have access a Kanas or Kanas Pro to compare measurements with as well? That housing seems a little smaller than most too. Do you happen to have a C10 or ZSN which is similar in shape to compare it to size wise?


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> I am having a hard time trying to figure out why the zs7 graph looks awful to you.



We all look for different things in a signature.  For some amplitude means everything, for others it is the width of the plateaus, for others it is how narrow and how high the spikes go.   I look for something that is gentle in the transitions with as few abrupt features as possible.


----------



## Wiljen

assassin10000 said:


> Interesting. Do you happen to have access a Kanas or Kanas Pro to compare measurements with as well? That housing seems a little smaller than most too. Do you happen to have a C10 or ZSN which is similar in shape to compare it to size wise?



I do have the ZsN, waiting on the arrival of the C10, and a friend has the Kanas Pro that I am trying to borrow when/if he'll give it up long enough.   If anyone else has a Kanas pro they'd be willing to send me, I promise to take good care of it and return it promptly.   Right now toy funds are a bit lacking so not one I can grab at the moment.


----------



## Zerohour88

Wiljen said:


> We all look for different things in a signature.  For some amplitude means everything, for others it is the width of the plateaus, for others it is how narrow and how high the spikes go.   I look for something that is gentle in the transitions with as few abrupt features as possible.



wew, lucky my hearing isn't so good that I can hear FR graphs. Also for reviewers like you who sacrifices their wallet so users can make more informed decisions


----------



## durwood (Jan 22, 2019)

durwood said:


> Haha you guys are so good at convincing someone to spend money. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Correct me if I am wrong, but @CoiL you don't even own a KPE yet do you?
> 
> I feel guilty about saying I like one IEM over another just because it is my preference. I have no clue who is going to use that info to buy a headphone, I am insignificant. It's not saying one is "better", just my preference and the preference could have soooo many factors some we forget to mention when stating such a preference, and some of those factors may not even matter to someone else. So I find it troubling when people use the word regret (especially if you don't even own one), there will be a new shiny toy in a month or two, no regrets.





CoiL said:


> I personally have recommended IT01S in KP thread over KP for person with certain sound signature preference. I`m not a "blind fanboy following hype-train". I read quite a lot and share information based on what information person gives. That includes information about other products.
> I will receive my own KP soon (I hope so, waiting delivery) and will share my honest opinion about it with my gear and preferences pointed out.
> 
> You don`t like our opinion and information sharing, fine, but don`t accuse and make us look like "false" information givers "forcing" someone to buy something.





CoiL said:


> Sorry but following quote at start of post, to me, was actually quite "negative" and "irritating".
> 
> Sorry if I took it harsh way and understood wrong... but... I was not trying to convince someone to spend money nor ignored different factors.
> 
> Back to discussing IEMs



I have to admit it was bugging me whether you owned one and how you could campaign so hard for one, but thanks for clearing it up. I was confused because you were ready to sell off all your IEMs especially your modded IT01, I thought you had actually heard one. Sometimes in hobbies we all get passionate, I thought it was silly to use the word regret, that is all. I was fighting my own inner voice not to order another IEM, but I did finally go for the KPE. Should be here in a month, by then we will have all started to drool over something else.


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> I am having a hard time trying to figure out why the zs7 graph looks awful to you.


Like I said, on graph there is dip between 2-4.5kHz and also 7-8kHz is littlebit too present for my personal preferences and hearing. Compared to others on that measurement rig, it clearly "loses" to them. But that`s just my opinion.
Graphs don`t show everything and depending on measurement rig and other factors, can be misguiding.


----------



## davidcotton

Looks like Cowon are taking ideas out of Ibassos book by producing iems.  Just noticed on amp3 (uk) site the Cowon x30 3ba driver at £405.00  Got mmcx connectors.


----------



## Wiljen

Zerohour88 said:


> wew, lucky my hearing isn't so good that I can hear FR graphs. Also for reviewers like you who sacrifices their wallet so users can make more informed decisions



You do get so you can correlate certain spikes or dips with certain things you can hear and by extension things you do or do not care for.  I find a spike at 8kHz to be particularly annoying while one slightly higher in the frequency range is much less bothersome.  I'm sure others find the 8k spike less of an issue (big fans of the Zs6 for example) and find the 10 or 11k spikes to be more bothersome.   

On the wallet comment, I do try and buy as many as I can simply because I enjoy doing it and because I always wonder, when sent a sample specifically for review, how likely it is that the sample I get was cherry picked rather than being truly representative of stock.   My way around both the ethical issue of keeping items that were sent free and a way to recoup some of my cost is to donate most of the review items I receive to either the local schools band and choral programs or the local hospitals for patient use.   This allows me to write off some of the costs and while it certainly doesn't make it free, it does help some.


----------



## Raketen (Jan 23, 2019)

davidcotton said:


> Looks like Cowon are taking ideas out of Ibassos book by producing iems.  Just noticed on amp3 (uk) site the Cowon x30 3ba driver at £405.00  Got mmcx connectors.



Think they started with the x40 a few years ago. Rather expensive & not available in many places though and never saw much posted about it on head-fi.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2019)

So these are new to penonaudio. I figure I would post about them here. To make your mmcx into 2 pin and visa versa. Now on Penon.com






 I am gonna have to try these. $25 https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-to-2pin-iem-cable-adapter.html


----------



## Broquen

Dsnuts said:


> So these are new. I figure I would post about them here. To make your mmcx into 2 pin and visa versa. Now on Penon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, but it can turn connectors too long (specially for using over the ear)


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is the main issue. Don't know how secure and extended adapter will be. This might only work well with earphones worn down instead of over the ear. But in any case might be worth getting a set for the times you want to experiment. I know I have way too many mmcx cables and not enough 2 pins.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Ya that is the main issue. Don't know how secure and extended adapter will be. This might only work well with earphones worn down instead of over the ear. But in any case might be worth getting a set for the times you want to experiment. I know I have way too many mmcx cables and not enough 2 pins.



I've just stocked up on 2-Pin cables, by ordering the VE Zen 2.0 ZOE (stock 3.5mm TRS, and added the Pure Blue 2.5mm TRRS), to go along with the 2-Pin cables (SPC 3.5mm TRRS w/Mic, and Espresso 2.5mm TRRS) I got when buying the Biggies / Smalls IEMs.
Now, I'm looking at getting the VE Asura 2.0s AOE (with stock 3.5mm TRS, and an Oyaide 102ssc 2.5mm TRRS).
That should be plenty, for "high performance" listening, and for use with my phone.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So these are new to penonaudio. I figure I would post about them here. To make your mmcx into 2 pin and visa versa. Now on Penon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or one could just buy a nice 16 core cable for the same money


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2019)

Well yes. But these are more for guys that have the more expensive cables obviously. I have some pure silver ones and some higher end copper ones that I can convert to 2 pins. My thought is I might try this adapter for my Zeus when I get them from MD. To figure out what type of cables I like on the phones and then order a proper 2 pin to go with them.

There is no way I would piggy back a 2 pin over an mmcx connector to use with a higher end phone. But to figure out what I want in a cable for it. This might be the ticket


----------



## darmanastartes

I went back and redid my measurements of the Tenhz T5. The 10k peak is not as rolled-off as my initial measurements made it appear.


----------



## hakuzen

Dsnuts said:


> So these are new to penonaudio. I figure I would post about them here. To make your mmcx into 2 pin and visa versa. Now on Penon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Broquen said:


> Interesting, but it can turn connectors too long (specially for using over the ear)





Dsnuts said:


> Ya that is the main issue. Don't know how secure and extended adapter will be. This might only work well with earphones worn down instead of over the ear. But in any case might be worth getting a set for the times you want to experiment. I know I have way too many mmcx cables and not enough 2 pins.





Dsnuts said:


> Well yes. But these are more for guys that have the more expensive cables obviously. I have some pure silver ones and some higher end copper ones that I can convert to 2 pins. My thought is I might try this adapter for my Zeus when I get them from MD. To figure out what type of cables I like on the phones and then order a proper 2 pin to go with them.
> 
> There is no way I would piggy back a 2 pin over an mmcx connector to use with a higher end phone. But to figure out what I want in a cable for it. This might be the ticket



i do own some pairs of these adapters, and vouch for them to be used with expensive cables.. minimum resistance.
they add some length, but bearable (didn't find problems with any over-ear iem).
even sanded 2pins of one pair to fit 0.70mm sockets of flc8s (sanding added around 2mOhms).
not cheap, but best solution for >$75 cables.


----------



## silverfishla

Dsnuts said:


> So these are new to penonaudio. I figure I would post about them here. To make your mmcx into 2 pin and visa versa. Now on Penon.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be afraid to put the MMCX female to male 2 pins on a nice cable for “trying out”.  Be careful not to yank the plugs from the cable when trying to get those apart.


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> i do own some pairs of these adapters, and vouch for them to be used with expensive cables.. minimum resistance.
> they add some length, but bearable (didn't find problems with any over-ear iem).
> even sanded 2pins of one pair to fit 0.70mm sockets of flc8s (sanding added around 2mOhms).
> not cheap, but best solution for >$75 cables.



If you don't mind, it would be great if you could share a pict with them over the ear. I find angled connectors to be better that standard straight ones for that reason.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Finally we've gotten round to publishing the DMG review: https://www.headfonia.com/review-bgvp-dmg/


----------



## hakuzen

Broquen said:


> If you don't mind, it would be great if you could share a pict with them over the ear. I find angled connectors to be better that standard straight ones for that reason.


various positions, using glasses..

  
  

anyway, you also have angled adapter version, same price, at lunashops:
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5559
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5588


----------



## Broquen

hakuzen said:


> various positions, using glasses..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now it turned much more interesting. Thanks mate!


----------



## audio123

Quite an affordable hybrid cable in the ISN H8. There is a richer presentation with lushness which helps to improve the midrange department.


----------



## Broquen

audio123 said:


> Quite an affordable hybrid cable in the ISN H8. There is a richer presentation with lushness which helps to improve the midrange department.



Umph! You guys are my budget perdition!


----------



## audio123

Broquen said:


> Umph! You guys are my budget perdition!


Glad to be of help! The new ISN Audio cables have good price to performance ratio and will help to provide the necessary tweak to reach your desired sound.


----------



## jant71

Anybody try the C16 model?...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2019)

Will find out in about 2 weeks. Got the mmcx and 2 pin in balanced on order. Will report back on the cheap cable thread. Cable looks rediculously good. Fingers crossed it is a good one.


----------



## drey101 (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...headphone-jack-wirel?ref=discovery&term=audio

Was looking at the above and I saw that it had a set that was packaged with an iem called Elise. Any information on this? It's a non removable cable, but it looks pretty nice.











added link for more info: https://www.adv-sound.com/products/elise


----------



## Zerohour88

drey101 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...headphone-jack-wirel?ref=discovery&term=audio
> 
> Was looking at the above and I saw that it had a set that was packaged with an iem called Elise. Any information on this? It's a non removable cable, but it looks pretty nice.
> 
> ...



podster have it, his impressions below:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1437#post-14733940


----------



## drey101

Zerohour88 said:


> podster have it, his impressions below:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1437#post-14733940


Ohhh, thanks!


----------



## jant71 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Looking for distortion-free, natural sound with a “punch,” transparent mid-range reproduction and clear high frequencies? The IE 400 PRO is the right choice.*

*Key Features*

Newly developed dynamic 7mm wideband transducer for punchy, high-resolution monitoring sound


Noticeable punch with transparent mid-range reproduction and clear high frequencies


TrueResponse driver system reduces acoustic stress factors through homogeneous and distortion-free reproduction


High level of wearing comfort and good fit thanks to ergonomic compact housing


Excellent shielding through optimized earpiece shape and flexible silicone and foam tips


Cable concept fit for the stage with innovative duct (patent application in progress)


More punch, more transparency, more control

The IE 400 PRO provides noticeable punch, clear high frequencies and transparent mid-range reproduction. Thanks to its clear frequency response and warm monitoring sound, musicians can perceive themselves with confidence and without distortion. Furthermore, they can do so at high sound pressure levels where other in-ear systems begin to clip and distort. The dynamics of the IE 400 PRO represent the philosophy of the entire IE series; More Me. Perceive more, have more control, and confidently locate your own sound in the mix.


Impedance
16 Ohms
Frequency response
6 - 19,000 Hz
Sound pressure level (SPL)
123 dB (1kHz / 1 Vrms)
THD, total harmonic distortion
< 0.08 %
Cable length
1.3m
Transducer principle
Dynamic
Weight
18 g
Attenuation
up to 26 dB

Already listed... https://en-us.sennheiser.com/ie-400-pro
for sale with a 3/16 arrival date... https://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro...-pro-smoky-black-in-ear-monitoring-headphones
$300 would have been better.


IE500 PRO(Is it just the 400 with an upgrade cable ??) 





https://en-us.sennheiser.com/ie-500-pro

Impedance
16 Ohms
Frequency response
6 - 20,000 Hz
Sound pressure level (SPL)
126 dB (1kHz / 1 Vrms)
THD, total harmonic distortion
< 0.08 %
Cable length
1.3m
Transducer principle
Dynamic
Weight
18 g
Attenuation
up to 26 dB


----------



## Wiljen

jant71 said:


> IE400
> Frequency response
> 6 - 19,000 Hz
> Sound pressure level (SPL)
> ...



Looks like related but not exactly the same drivers -  look at the FR and SPL specs.


----------



## darkwing

yikes the 500 Pro is $599


----------



## willywill

Sennheiser asking to much money when they already have the $100 Sennheiser IE 40 PRO.


----------



## superuser1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Seems to follow the trend, pricer is better, without being too objective about it. Doh! I forgot this is a subjective hobby


----------



## Dsnuts

New on MD 




*Specs*

PMV
Sensitivity: 113 dB +/- 3 dB
Frequency response: 5 Hz–40 kHz
Impedance: 19 ohms
Distortion: <3%
Cable length: 3.9 ft (1.2 m)
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated plug
Connectors: 0.78mm 2-pin

8BA iems $350 Anyone know anything about these?https://www.massdrop.com/buy/pmv-crescent#specs


----------



## SeeD

First impressions!

I have the FiiO FA7s and love them- with some EQ, and caught wind of the BGVP- DMGs and decided to purchase them to see what the hype is about. 

Just received them and started right on in without breaking them in.  First impressions - lots of Boom! .  I played some older recordings of the Clash and then onto Lourde’s Royals and Massive Attack’s Angel. The bass is very prominent and the vocals subdued/veiled a bit. I thought I liked bass and I do , but this bass, at this early stage, is boomy......Much more so than the FA7s during my first listen to those. Yes yes...I understand this will change over time- hence these are just first impressions. 

But I have to say that I am still impressed!  Look forward to getting some breaking in time.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 25, 2019)

So I have discovered something significant as of late. I realized just how stiff the Symbio W tips are. I like how they sound but not exactly the best comfort as far as fitment goes.

Guys that have been reading this thread might have seen me mentioning a particular foam tip that I have found that not only has the properties of foam but silicone as well. It has to do with the pliability/ flexibility and finish that is on the foams that lets sound channel into your ear much like how silicones do.  Case in point. Take a look at this pick





The top row of tips. What looks like your garden variety foam tip is. In fact in my estimation something significant. The reason why I say this. I have been able to figure out where these foams comes from. The foam tips that come with your BGVP earphones be it the DS1 shown here. DMGs or the old DM5s. Should have a pair of these foams. They will also be a part of the package in the NiceHCK M6 and NiceHCK P3. yes because both these earphones are from the same factory that made the BGVP earphones so they throw in a pair of these black foams.

These are the Chinese version of the T400 foams. A copy if you will but however they are made of a softer grade of foam and then coated with some type of finish almost resin like that makes them a bit more gummy like. Why am I posting about these? Well have you ever wanted to use a foam that not only fits the cavity of your gimpy shaped ears just right but also gives you the sound characteristics of the best silicone tips. Actually enhancing the sound of the earphones they are attached to?

IF you own any of these phones I posted here. FIND THIS TIP and try them out. I am not 100% certain but I just ordered 20 pairs. I will get them in about 3 weeks time and will report if they are the same. If so.

There is nothing made in the US that equals this tip. This foam tip is better than any other tip I own including the Spiral dots. Yes you guys read right. I have been using them with my Solaris, Andromeda S and IT04 with excellent results. The most comfortable and best sounding foam tips on the market. And it happens to be a Comply knock off. lol.

Will report as soon as I get these tips. Got my fingers crossed they are what I am looking for.






This pic is against complys. They are more black than the complys greyish color


----------



## jant71 (Jan 25, 2019)

King III is up on Penon now. $30 more than the No.3. Ups the magnetic force. N52 magnets over the No. 3's N50 and adopts the housing more like the Series 7 housing and has the red color theme. https://penonaudio.com/tfz-king-iii.html




Maybe a bit too red lol! Some black tips and bottom half of the cable covered in black cloth weave would look much better.
See also the ISN S16 version is up too


----------



## arielext

Dsnuts said:


> So I have discovered something significant as of late. I realized just how stiff the Symbio W tips are. I like how they sound but not exactly the best comfort as far as fitment goes.
> 
> Guys that have been reading this thread might have seen me mentioning a particular foam tip that I have found that not only has the properties of foam but silicone as well. It has to do with the pliability/ flexibility and finish that is on the foams that lets sound channel into your ear much like how silicones do.  Case in point. Take a look at this pick
> 
> ...



I'll dig up the m6 tips I got. I'm using symbio-w's with the toneking t88k and I love their synergy, fit is a bit too stiff for me in my right ear so I'll check them out. Will report back this weekend!


----------



## Dsnuts

Most guys will overlook these foams but believe me they will be a revelation for you.


----------



## arielext

Tried them on the Tonekings: just another foamie, at least on the toneking and for me. Everything went dark, which is what the symbio's don't do.
It is still amazing to me how much bass the tonekings can produce with the right tracks. Try 'the package' by 'a perfect circle for example

symbio: deep and in your face but not overpowered; like a TH900
foam: My bass eat your mids for breakfast


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> Tried them on the Tonekings: just another foamie, at least on the toneking and for me. Everything went dark, which is what the symbio's don't do.
> It is still amazing to me how much bass the tonekings can produce with the right tracks. Try 'the package' by 'a perfect circle for example
> 
> symbio: deep and in your face but not overpowered; like a TH900
> foam: My bass eat your mids for breakfast



man, my E5000 kick like a truck with that track, mean tiny tings


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> Tried them on the Tonekings: just another foamie, at least on the toneking and for me. Everything went dark, which is what the symbio's don't do.
> It is still amazing to me how much bass the tonekings can produce with the right tracks. Try 'the package' by 'a perfect circle for example
> 
> symbio: deep and in your face but not overpowered; like a TH900
> foam: My bass eat your mids for breakfast



try that with your TH900


----------



## arielext

FastAndClean said:


> try that with your TH900



At the intro I was like: meh
But yes this is a TH900 track 
Switched to the T5p to be sure, but DAMN this goes low! I'll try it tomorrow with Toneking T88k; they surprised me before!


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> At the intro I was like: meh
> But yes this is a TH900 track
> Switched to the T5p to be sure, but DAMN this goes low! I'll try it tomorrow with Toneking T88k; they surprised me before!


the intro is misleading, the bomb drops at around 0.27 mark , the lowest bass note on that track is not the deepest, it is around 40hz, i can give you a link with a track that has 20hz in a violent way


----------



## arielext

I think I'm past the hearable 20hz 




but bring it on


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> I think I'm past the hearable 20hz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arielext

if the image had anything to do with it: nope
I respect my home gear: audio-gd R2R-1dac -> NFB1-amp -> balanced upocc copper -> th900 sb: but the other track went lower IMO (based both on the youtube links with the youtube compression).
The resonating woofer didn't trigger anything on my th900-sb combined with my ears ...


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> if the image had anything to do with it: nope
> I respect my home gear: audio-gd R2R-1dac -> NFB1-amp -> balanced upocc copper -> th900 sb: but the other track went lower IMO (based both on the youtube links with the youtube compression).
> The resonating woofer didn't trigger anything on my th900-sb combined with my ears ...


it is a very low bass, 20hz, our hearing is not very sensitive at that frequency, more of a feeling, if you have some planar with big driver like some Audeze with their 108mm drivers you will feel it


----------



## Libertad

Infected mushroom Noise Maker 

One of my go to tracks to test bass extension and cohesiveness enjoy


----------



## arielext

FastAndClean said:


> it is a very low bass, 20hz, our hearing is not very sensitive at that frequency, more of a feeling, if you have some planar with big driver like some Audeze with their 108mm drivers you will feel it


can youtube reproduce it?!


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> can youtube reproduce it?!


ok let me try it with the KP, i am sure they go even lower than 20hz


----------



## FastAndClean

arielext said:


> can youtube reproduce it?!


you are right, the youtube is ruining it, i have it on file and i can hear the rumble, but from youtube is minimal


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Libertad said:


> Infected mushroom Noise Maker
> 
> One of my go to tracks to test bass extension and cohesiveness enjoy




This really helps me with the difference in sound quality between the MH755 and IE800. The difference is actually quite vast. The thump, weight, and attack of the IE800 is vastly superior to the MH755, but both rendered this audio quite nicely.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Jan 26, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> ok let me try it with the KP, i am sure they go even lower than 20hz


Streaming from tidal and oh my!!! The stage is absolutely unreal.






My fiance got me these for my birthday, the KZ AS10. Probably the most civilized KZ i have heard! The tips are nice too. 

So many drivers and still can't manage the KP dynamics though ... Food for thought! Quality > quantity I guess! Haha.


----------



## Zerohour88

ScottPilgrim said:


> Streaming from tidal and oh my!!! The stage is absolutely unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it helps that the KP is 3 times the price too


----------



## FastAndClean

*TANCHJIM Cora Macaron Dynamic Driver Silver-plated OFC HiFi In-ear Earphone

$49.90 from Penon

Description

Cora is light and small, without auricle support, and comfortable to wear.

Aviation grade aluminum alloy CNC splitter and plug sleeve, using high purity imported dyes, show exquisite color and texture.

The driver uses brass electrophoretic shells to reduce cavity resonance and increase sound stability.

High purity silver-plated OFC with extremely low signal impedance to ensure high fidelity signal transmission to the unit

The newly designed voice membrane diaphragm promotes the mutual balance and natural transition between audio frequency bands

The customized anti-seismic silicone rubber layer reduces the unnecessary vibration of the sound cavity generated by the driver and the front cavity when sounding

The dual-cavity acoustic structure avoids the loss of details in the process of sound source reappear

Nano functional coating, with scratch proof, corrosion resistance, anti - static, waterproof

Specification

Brand:TANCHJIM

Model: Cora 

Driver: carbon diaphragm

Impedance:16Ω

Sensitivity:103dB/mW

Frequency response:10-40kHz

THD:＜0.2%

Plug：3.5mmgold-plated straight plug

Package

TANCHJIM Cora 
6 pais of silicone eartips

Pouch



*


----------



## zepmaj

Anyone tried Tanchjim Oxygen?


----------



## geagle

zepmaj said:


> Anyone tried Tanchjim Oxygen?


@IryxBRO did a review... here : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#review-21487


----------



## IryxBRO

geagle said:


> @IryxBRO did a review... here : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#review-21487



yep. thanx. mine


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> yep. thanx. mine


Excellent written just miss some more comparisons with single DD iems like Moondrop Kanas pro or TFZ line King pro , King ltd etc ,,,


----------



## kookaudio

Just arrived.


----------



## IryxBRO

Ahmad313 said:


> Excellent written just miss some more comparisons with single DD iems like Moondrop Kanas pro or TFZ line King pro , King ltd etc ,,,



If only I had Moondrop -  I would.... I have TFZ King Exclusive Upgraded version and despite it is out of the price range - I can still compare: TFZ sound more straight forward, more bright and more narrow (dry). Let's say, Tanchjim have this feel of soft and delicate delivery that is kind of defining IEMs in >$250 range (at least the one that I own). TFZ sounds more V-shaped, a bit more harsh on both treble and lows. Soundstage is less as well.


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> If only I had Moondrop -  I would.... I have TFZ King Exclusive Upgraded version and despite it is out of the price range - I can still compare: TFZ sound more straight forward, more bright and more narrow (dry). Let's say, Tanchjim have this feel of soft and delicate delivery that is kind of defining IEMs in >$250 range (at least the one that I own). TFZ sounds more V-shaped, a bit more harsh on both treble and lows. Soundstage is less as well.


very nice , thanks , please don't mind it i want to know a little more about the soundstage height and ability of separation and layering of Tanchjim , thanks ,


----------



## IryxBRO

Ahmad313 said:


> very nice , thanks , please don't mind it i want to know a little more about the soundstage height and ability of separation and layering of Tanchjim , thanks ,



It depends to what you'd want to compare. I have some other dynamic IEMs all with more narrow stage. At the same time, some hybrid IEMs have better stage than Oxygen... Like LZ A6 with LOUD on, for example. I've runned out of words describing it in my review. Just don't know what else to say unless we would find some common model to compare to.


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> It depends to what you'd want to compare. I have some other dynamic IEMs all with more narrow stage. At the same time, some hybrid IEMs have better stage than Oxygen... Like LZ A6 with LOUD on, for example. I've runned out of words describing it in my review. Just don't know what else to say unless we would find some common model to compare to.


Well no need to compare with any other iem ,  generally wnat to know your thoughts about the soundstage height and instruments separation and layering of oxygen like you describe the quality of vocals and bass in your review ,


----------



## Mr Trev

FastAndClean said:


> the intro is misleading, the bomb drops at around 0.27 mark , the lowest bass note on that track is not the deepest, it is around 40hz, i can give you a link with a track that has 20hz in a violent way





arielext said:


> I think I'm past the hearable 20hz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my goto for bass extension: https://www.ambientblog.net/blog/2017-03-29/dissolve/
It made my Grados cry. There's even a flac version to download


----------



## FastAndClean

Mr Trev said:


> This is my goto for bass extension: https://www.ambientblog.net/blog/2017-03-29/dissolve/
> It made my Grados cry. There's even a flac version to download


i am getting the flac version, thanks


----------



## IryxBRO

Ahmad313 said:


> Well no need to compare with any other iem ,  generally wnat to know your thoughts about the soundstage height and instruments separation and layering of oxygen like you describe the quality of vocals and bass in your review ,



First that I have noticed is that lows are very well controlled and separated but in positive way, not like in Whizzer Kylin that have disconnected bass. Height is moderate, stage is wider than taller. Mostly defined by volume of lows. Very good separation of instruments and vocals from instruments in mid range.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'm going to pick up the Kanas Pro. I really want to compare it side by side with the IE800. After going back and forth with the JVC FW01, I'm starting to think that the IE800 is my preferred listening device, The JVC's are airier and have better staging and timbre, but that Sennheiser sound is pretty addicting. Curious to see if the KP can come close to the Sennheiser sound and dynamics? We shall see!


----------



## kookaudio (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry but nobody talks about Tansio Mirai 3??
I have some decent iem (Moondrop Kanas and Aria to name only two, but also ZSN, T2, CCA C10 and so on),I tasted some other ones, but Tansio Mirai is in another league
Engaging like no other one, fast, precise, with controlled and deep bass but never shadowing the vocals, treble is there but never harsh. Soundstage is ok.
And all this is OOTB with the standard 3 switches setting (up/down/up)
Really impressed.


----------



## josesol07

Dsnuts said:


> Most guys will overlook these foams but believe me they will be a revelation for you.


Hi Dsnuts, is there a link to get them foams?


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> So I have discovered something significant as of late. I realized just how stiff the Symbio W tips are. I like how they sound but not exactly the best comfort as far as fitment goes.
> 
> Guys that have been reading this thread might have seen me mentioning a particular foam tip that I have found that not only has the properties of foam but silicone as well. It has to do with the pliability/ flexibility and finish that is on the foams that lets sound channel into your ear much like how silicones do.  Case in point. Take a look at this pick
> 
> ...





I found those tips bro. The tips sound okay on the IT04, but they are phenomenal on the Sony Z5!!! Going to see what they do for the AKG N5005 in a sec. Good find and recommendation Ds (because I generally don't like foam tips at all).


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2019)

People will overlook these foams since they look like a darker blacker set of Complys and most guys will just toss them aside or throw them in the tip box. Do not overlook these. They are most definitely significant. This being said.

Let me make sure they are what I believe are the same foams. The ones I ordered recently that is, I am not 100% certain if they are. It only cost me $10 for 20 pairs. It was a guess on my part. There don't seem to be too much in the way of variety of foam tips on aliexpress. There is literally something like 3 types of foams. I took a shot in the dark sort to say and went ahead and ordered them through aliexpress. There seems to be a bunch of different colors for these foams too. I can't recommend a tip that I am not 100% sure of so let me get my foams first and find out if they are the same things. I have a good feeling that they are since there are not too many varieties of foam tips on the express.









The ones I ordered look identical to the ones I have, I just went off of pictures. Which is not exactly scientific but give me several weeks and I will report back. In duping the Complys the Chinese actually made a better version. Lol. I have my fingers crossed the ones I ordered are the same foams.

Again they are the foams that come with BGVP earphones and NiceHCK M6 and P3


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2019)

This is the shop I bought my foams from. I know it is cheap enough to gamble but if you cant wait. It is only $10 and some change for 20 pairs. lol. I went for the T400 in large 13.5mm wide. I believe the ones we get from the BGVP and NiceHCK packages are the medium T400 12.5mm wide. 

Oh one bit of warning. It will be Chinese New Years soon. Might delay shipping if you plan on trying these out. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40p...913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.49234c4df6evuQ

One clue. 85 all 5 stars. Not one 4 star left for reviews. People are happy with their foams.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> I found those tips bro. The tips sound okay on the IT04, but they are phenomenal on the Sony Z5!!! Going to see what they do for the AKG N5005 in a sec. Good find and recommendation Ds (because I generally don't like foam tips at all).



I cant say I have been a fan of foams either. Complys usually does something with the bass or the treble or both. But these are very different not to mention very comfy and most importantly that sound. Lol. I have a pair on my Solaris and IT04. Also tried it with my IT01s. The best bass out of any foams I have ever heard. Does not kill any mids or highs for me either. Love these foams. I hope what I got is what it is.


----------



## Animagus

kookaudio said:


> Sorry but nobody talks about Tansio Mirai 3??
> I have some decent iem (Moondrop Kanas and Aria to name only two, but also ZSN, T2, CCA C10 and so on),I tasted some other ones, but Tansio Mirai is in another league
> Engaging like no other one, fast, precise, with controlled and deep bass but never shadowing the vocals, treble is there but never harsh. Soundstage is ok.
> And all this is OOTB with the standard 3 switches setting (up/down/up)
> Really impressed.



There is a thread for that- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/


----------



## gazzington

What would you all consider good iems for a black/death/doom metal fan. I can spend up to £450.
Was considering fiio fh5, ibasso it01s, periodic be, flares pro 2


----------



## silverfishla

gazzington said:


> What would you all consider good iems for a black/death/doom metal fan. I can spend up to £450.
> Was considering fiio fh5, ibasso it01s, periodic be, flares pro 2


I like the Whizzer Kylin for big dense recordings.  Boom bass, nice highs and good vocal section.  Very lush sounding and big.
I know Irxy just slammed it up top, but I like these best with recordings that have a lot going on.


----------



## FastAndClean

gazzington said:


> What would you all consider good iems for a black/death/doom metal fan. I can spend up to £450.
> Was considering fiio fh5, ibasso it01s, periodic be, flares pro 2


Final E5000


----------



## Animagus

So many filter options that it's become a testing laboratory here with me switching filters constantly every 2 minutes. Haha

For now, Pink, Silver and Red are my favorite. Which ones are yours?


----------



## arielext

gazzington said:


> What would you all consider good iems for a black/death/doom metal fan. I can spend up to £450.
> Was considering fiio fh5, ibasso it01s, periodic be, flares pro 2


Though not mentioned often but nonetheless very good: toneking t88k. Well rounded and does nothing wrong. The extension of the bass can surprise you if it's in the record (although ... the death/doom scene is not known for the quality recordings unfortunately).


----------



## Nabillion_786

Wow, I feel quite bad now because my toneking t4's are a few days away from arriving and I heard such praise for them especially for vocals, soundstage and clarity before ordering. However, hbb's recent review has really put me off for them and I just hope his was a completely defective unit. Honky vocals and average soundstage is excatly what I do not want aha.


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> Wow, I feel quite bad now because my toneking t4's are a few days away from arriving and I heard such praise for them especially for vocals, soundstage and clarity before ordering. However, hbb's recent review has really put me off for them and I just hope his was a completely defective unit. Honky vocals and average soundstage is excatly what I do not want aha.


None of that on my unit... none


----------



## superuser1 (Jan 28, 2019)

thejoker13 said:


> Here are 2 graphs for the Toneking T4, that maybe of help to you guys. I'm still learning how to interpret graphs, and find them fascinating.



This is a graph that i am hearing... the graph on Chris's vid seems to have a bloated (unnaturally) mid bass


----------



## assassin10000

Dsnuts said:


> People will overlook these foams since they look like a darker blacker set of Complys and most guys will just toss them aside or throw them in the tip box. Do not overlook these. They are most definitely significant. This being said.
> 
> Let me make sure they are what I believe are the same foams. The ones I ordered recently that is, I am not 100% certain if they are. It only cost me $10 for 20 pairs. It was a guess on my part. There don't seem to be too much in the way of variety of foam tips on aliexpress. There is literally something like 3 types of foams. I took a shot in the dark sort to say and went ahead and ordered them through aliexpress. There seems to be a bunch of different colors for these foams too. I can't recommend a tip that I am not 100% sure of so let me get my foams first and find out if they are the same things. I have a good feeling that they are since there are not too many varieties of foam tips on the express.
> 
> ...



Even more sparse and only available in a T400 (4.9mm) 'medium-ish' size is a ball style foam ear tip. Similar to the comply comfort series foams. Which seem to use the same foam and core as the ones you ordered. At least they seem to match the other T400 foam tips I got off AE.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...-insulation-foam-tips-for-in/32822502907.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pa...w-Rebound-Eartips-For-In-Ear/32918849915.html

I'm currently using these on my Westone IEM's using an adapter I made. Pretty comfortable and sound good.


----------



## hakuzen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Wow, I feel quite bad now because my toneking t4's are a few days away from arriving and I heard such praise for them especially for vocals, soundstage and clarity before ordering. However, hbb's recent review has really put me off for them and I just hope his was a completely defective unit. Honky vocals and average soundstage is excatly what I do not want aha.





superuser1 said:


> None of that on my unit... none


here you have measurements of my toneking t4, using iec711 rig. they are not my definitive measurements (i have to redo it using a posterior calibration to fix over 10kHz).


this FR is quite different to harman target curve. this makes t4 a very special iem. vocals sound intimate, like if the singer wasn't using a microphone. i might be weird, but these vocals sound the least colored, most natural and realistic, from my inventory. clear, transparent, great resolution and detailed. if you are used to amplified colored vocals, these can sound strange to you, though.
and if you need a big amount of bass and sub-bass, these are not suitable.


----------



## hiflofi

The fact that chifi graphs are coming to light is a positive for the community.


----------



## ElixBerd (Jan 29, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I got some news for you. NiceHCKs version is made by the same folks. It is the same earphone with a slightly different tuning also using a slightly different housing different colors but base design is the exact same thing probably using the same drivers too.
> 
> I got a different cable on my pair and it sounds fantastic. They are very tip and cable dependent so I can understand what your saying. They actually need burn in as well. If you havent done all this and is saying this as how they sound out of the box. I highly recommend you give them a good long burn in. They sound like crap out of the box. Weird tonality to them.
> 
> This will be the exact same way it will be on the FR12. NiceHCK gets their earphones from the same OEM factory the other brand iems are made. That is why both companies own the exact same earphones and cables with different names.


I got some news for you, too. First, let me say that I appreciate your contributions to the earphones community. I see that you're respected and many people are basing their purchase decisions on your words. But you totally dropped the ball on this one, i.e. regarding the identicality of the unspoken brand's HQ12 and NiceHCK's FR12. Because your tone implied that you had some factual information on this. I have just received the FR12. As it turns out, these are completely different earphones. The shells are smaller (like NiceHCK's H5; yes, they actually managed to cramp 12 BAs into shells this small), different nozzles and sound tubes. They even have a proper crossover.









But more than anything, the sound is just so much better than HQ12, it's not even close! There's nothing 'slight' about the differences that I'm seeing and hearing. I have no quarrel with you, but please, if you state your opinions/insights don't sound like you 'know' it for a fact. And I apologize if you find this offensive, this was not in my intentions.

I think I will be making a proper review for the FR12 because they deserve one. I've also got NiceHCK's M6 (BGVP DMG) and I'm really liking the tonality and tuning of these things! They are so easy on the ears.


----------



## drag0nslayer

*I've got few new packed transparent DM6 with me with 3 days confirmed US shipping if any want let me know*


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jan 29, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> here you have measurements of my toneking t4, using iec711 rig. they are not my definitive measurements (i have to redo it using a posterior calibration to fix over 10kHz).
> 
> 
> this FR is quite different to harman target curve. this makes t4 a very special iem. vocals sound intimate, like if the singer wasn't using a microphone. i might be weird, but these vocals sound the least colored, most natural and realistic, from my inventory. clear, transparent, great resolution and detailed. if you are used to amplified colored vocals, these can sound strange to you, though.
> and if you need a big amount of bass and sub-bass, these are not suitable.


So far all owners of the t4 have especially praised the clarity, vocals and soundstage which I need the most. I am used to more lush mids but as long t4 isn't honky or thin sounding I should be fine. Also, @jon parker said that everything improves a lot with the the nicehck 16 core cable that I ordered for it aswell. The low end supposedly increased quite a bit for him whilst warming the mids and keeping that pure clarity that everyone seems to praise about them. Ill soon know if these iems will be for me but that review by hbb was just a huge shock! But tbh, at a time where everyone loved the toneking 9t's I happened to be the only one who disliked them with it sounding nothing like i thought it to be. I hope I don't have that toneking curse that hbb has aha.


----------



## hakuzen (Jan 29, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> So far all owners of the t4 have especially praised the clarity, vocals and soundstage which I need the most. I am used to more lush mids but as long t4 isn't honky or thin sounding I should be fine. Also, @jon parker said that everything improves a lot with the the nicehck 16 core cable that I ordered for it aswell. The low end supposedly increased quite a bit for him whilst warming the mids and keeping that pure clarity that everyone seems to praise about them. Ill soon know if these iems will be for me but that review was just a huge shock!


to me, soundstage is wide, and very good imaging. vocals are thin enough to appreciate every detail, not distorted, very different to usual vocals.
some people will like this, some people won't. so don't rely on a single review but some of them, specially from those whose preferences best match yours.


----------



## jon parker

Nabillion_786 said:


> So far all owners of the t4 have especially praised the clarity, vocals and soundstage which I need the most. I am used to more lush mids but as long t4 isn't honky or thin sounding I should be fine. Also, @jon parker said that everything improves a lot with the the nicehck 16 core cable that I ordered for it aswell. The low end supposedly increased quite a bit for him whilst warming the mids and keeping that pure clarity that everyone seems to praise about them. Ill soon know if these iems will be for me but that review was just a huge shock!



They just need a good 60+ hours of burn in and then adding the copper cable helped a lot. if you listen to some music that is especially 'clean' and 'pure' then really shine. They do have a particular sound signature. 
Bear in mind that firstly, Bad Guy has a preference & has come from deep rich low end punchy headphones love & background. Also he doesn't do much if any burn in and in this case used the original cable
These things combined did not put the T4's in the best light. He does have exceptional ears and is a trustworthy reviewer though 
Anyway, Let us know how you like them when you get them
PS: I really liked the KZ foams on them!


----------



## Nabillion_786

hakuzen said:


> to me, soundstage is wide, and very good imaging. vocals are thin enough to appreciate every detail, not distorted, very different to usual vocals.
> some people will like this, some people won't. so don't rely on a single review but some of them, specially from those which preferences best match yours.


Thanks for the info and btw have you tried the 16 core copper cable on them? 

Thanks for the tips @jon parker I will definitely let know how I feel about them after one week of use because I feel intial impressions can be decieving. My t4's should come in about 4 days so can't wait


----------



## jon parker

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the info and btw have you tried the 16 core copper cable on them?
> 
> Thanks for the tips @jon parker I will definitely let know how I feel about them after one week of use because I feel intial impressions can be decieving. My t4's should come in about 4 days so can't wait



With the 16 core the bass levels were the same as the 8 core but the >over all warmth< was increased where as the 8 core seemed to more warm up the mids and slightly smooth the tops of the highs (as well increasing low end presence)
They are very much a BA IEM
I think the preference for 8 or 16 core would depend on the characteristics of your player. A warmer DAC = 8 core. A colder more clinical DAC = 16 core
All of this is fairly subtle though . . . but noticeable and perhaps important if you have the ears to hear and appreciate.
Anyway, they are a delightful & unique sounding IEM. Hope you  love 'em


----------



## hakuzen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the info and btw have you tried the 16 core copper cable on them?
> 
> Thanks for the tips @jon parker I will definitely let know how I feel about them after one week of use because I feel intial impressions can be decieving. My t4's should come in about 4 days so can't wait


i insta replaced stock cable (it's not bad, but i own better ones). resolution is so good that you better use a decent cable to appreciate it. i've used cables 125, 130, 133, and 115 from my list. any of them is good enough, but some cheaper cables will also work ok probably (i've not tried..)


----------



## Dsnuts

If you haven't seen the movie. Makes you appreciate the brilliance of Queen.


----------



## superuser1

Also i would like to add and stress that the T4s are tip dependent and the sound can change to an audible degree with different ones.


----------



## Wiljen

Finally, I can talk now and this one has been killing me.   Eartech  has released a new line of Boutique universal earphones.  They have 3 models coming out, a dual driver and two different triple driver models.   
They call them boutique universals because you have the option to choose your shell color, your faceplate color and type (Acryllic or wood) and add graphics if you wish.  Basically all the options available to a ciem buyer in a universal.
This gives people the chance to try the signature of the fantastic Eartech triple CIEM without the commitment of a CIEM and with the ability to share it with friends.     What's more prices start at $199.   

I got a chance to audition all three about a month ago and placed my order that day for #1 off the production line.  The triple driver models offer a neutral tuning that matches the triple CIEM and a more energetic tuning for those that like a little more energy in the signature.  The Dual is a V tuning with good detail levels and a very natural timbre.  

I have been talking to Eartech about how much sense it makes for worship teams, and bands to have a few pairs of universals to share for part time players or in case someone's customs fail.   This also gives those hesitant to go the full custom route the chance to try out Eartech (and if you should decide they aren't for you, resell them).

Look for a mini tour with my Dual driver and hopefully at least one of the new triples coming soon!


----------



## thejoker13 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Wow, I feel quite bad now because my toneking t4's are a few days away from arriving and I heard such praise for them especially for vocals, soundstage and clarity before ordering. However, hbb's recent review has really put me off for them and I just hope his was a completely defective unit. Honky vocals and average soundstage is excatly what I do not want aha.


Give them a chance and don't forget to tip roll and give them several hours to settle in and not just give an out of the box impression. He likes a lot of bass and that's one thing the T4 isn't going to give him.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> Give them a chance and don't forget to tip roll and give them several hours to settle in and not just give an out of the box impression. He likes a lot of bass and that's one thing the T4 isn't going to give him.


Thanks for the tips and yes I will definitely give it sometime before deciding if I should keep it as most users praise the clarity, vocals and soundstage which is the 3 most important for me. If it has technical qualities similar to the secret garden then I would be in awe as I felt the secret gardens were the best iem by far that I had listened to except for the mids that were a bit too recessed so I gave them back a long time ago.

Btw what cable do you use with your t4's?


----------



## paulindss

ElixBerd said:


> I got some news for you, too. First, let me say that I appreciate your contributions to the earphones community. I see that you're respected and many people are basing their purchase decisions on your words. But you totally dropped the ball on this one, i.e. regarding the identicality of the unspoken brand's HQ12 and NiceHCK's FR12. Because your tone implied that you had some factual information on this. I have just received the FR12. As it turns out, these are completely different earphones. The shells are smaller (like NiceHCK's H5; yes, they actually managed to cramp 12 BAs into shells this small), different nozzles and sound tubes. They even have a proper crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please continue to contribute to us with info about your new nicehck iem.


----------



## FastAndClean

ElixBerd said:


> I got some news for you, too. First, let me say that I appreciate your contributions to the earphones community. I see that you're respected and many people are basing their purchase decisions on your words. But you totally dropped the ball on this one, i.e. regarding the identicality of the unspoken brand's HQ12 and NiceHCK's FR12. Because your tone implied that you had some factual information on this. I have just received the FR12. As it turns out, these are completely different earphones. The shells are smaller (like NiceHCK's H5; yes, they actually managed to cramp 12 BAs into shells this small), different nozzles and sound tubes. They even have a proper crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the HQ10 and you are right, there's no crossover, all the 10ba s are shooting down the pipe direct, however they have some filters so is like acoustical filtering of some sort, I got them for the mids, if that fr12 was out on 11.11 it will be a different story but, hey, its done now


----------



## darmanastartes

Just posted my CCA-C10 review.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 30, 2019)

ElixBerd said:


> I got some news for you, too. First, let me say that I appreciate your contributions to the earphones community. I see that you're respected and many people are basing their purchase decisions on your words. But you totally dropped the ball on this one, i.e. regarding the identicality of the unspoken brand's HQ12 and NiceHCK's FR12. Because your tone implied that you had some factual information on this. I have just received the FR12. As it turns out, these are completely different earphones. The shells are smaller (like NiceHCK's H5; yes, they actually managed to cramp 12 BAs into shells this small), different nozzles and sound tubes. They even have a proper crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speaking of which, did the NiceHCK thread got deleted? couldn't find them anymore

also, can you make a size comparison to the other 12BA?


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> speaking of which, did the NiceHCK thread got deleted? couldn't find them anymore



It did.   I was subscribed to that.


----------



## chinerino

DID NICEHCK GoT BAnNeD? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mbwilson111

chinerino said:


> DID NICEHCK GoT BAnNeD? HAHAHAHAHAHA



No, of course not.  There was just a certain thread that was closed.


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK is not banned but they are kinda like on a double secret probation.




They have an ever increasing presence on the threads since their wares are on so many of the Chi Fi threads and reviews are plastered on headfi. Nothing wrong about that per se but NiceHCK is not a paid sponsor of headfi for the amount of exposure they get. Lets just leave it at that.


----------



## vault108

Pending weather condition for delivery, I should have my FR12 tomorrow. Shipping was delayed due to weather and USPS wonky logistic sending my IEM all over the places.


----------



## Otto Motor

The third-party DMG filters really tamed the NiceHCK M6's overwhelming low end. Amazing.


----------



## ElixBerd (Jan 31, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> speaking of which, did the NiceHCK thread got deleted? couldn't find them anymore
> 
> also, can you make a size comparison to the other 12BA?


Unfortunately, I cannot make a direct side-by-side comparison with them because I've already returned them. I believe another user here ordered both HQ12 and FR12.

HQ12's shells were big... Nozzles were larger. These weren't comfortable. There were no sound tubes or crossovers on them, just 12 BAs shooting straight to the ears. Lows were unimpressive, they lacked punch and focus. Mids had a weird tonality to them and they were veiled. But worst of all were sibilants in the upper MF region and harsh, dirty highs. I'm afraid that company has to do their homework on IEM's design. You can't just put 12 BAs together and hope for the best...

FR12, on the other hand, are more comfortable. They have rather small shells, 3 sound tubes (one for each group of 4 LF, 4 MF and 4 HF drivers; so a 3-way crossover obviously) and smaller nozzle than HQ12. They even tried to time-correct frequencies by making HF tube approx. 8-10 times longer than MF tube.

So I'll give you my first impressions... I will make it short, these are the best chi-fi IEMs that I've heard (and I've heard many at this point), even besting NiceHCK's NK10. I prefer them to CA Andromedas and I would go as far as to say these are *poor-man's Rhapsodio Solar*. They have FULL sound, with massive yet punchy lows, lush and detailed mids and nice high frequencies extention.They are on the bright side of neutral. I was impressed immediately upon the first listen and I stay impressed still. They need no burn-in to be able to realize that these are TOTL among the chinese IEMs. Of course, they aren't perfect, as sometimes I hear sibilance in the upper mid frequencies region (on some tracks; so maybe it's in the source) and HF for me is a bit too much sometimes (for my taste! I am quite sensitive to this region). But then again, I haven't heard them on a stock cable as I'm listening to them on this one.

Guys, it's also thanks to your hilarious comments on the lime green color that they've decided to make a tranparent/black variant of the shells they're now offering.  That 'booger green' comment was a decisive one.)

Overall, I think it would be hard to find anything better at ~300$ (with discounts and coupons). I also expect CCA C10 and C16 some time in February.


----------



## chinerino

Wowowoww another release, feels like they are just sticking to a 3-4 month product release cycle. Back here, any good ones with a similar Frequency response to HD600? good for long listening sessions and not too much veil?


----------



## chinerino

Just to check, TSMR 3 peeps, how does your package look like and what do they come with? box tips? mine just arrived


----------



## Animagus

chinerino said:


> Just to check, TSMR 3 peeps, how does your package look like and what do they come with? box tips? mine just arrived



Cardboard box with TSMR logo, Hard-disk case, IEMs, small carry pouch, assortment of tips, cleaning brush and switch changing tool.


----------



## archy121

I ordered a set of the recommended peeled Symbio tips in medium and unfortunately they become uncomfortable in the ears after a short time. I get a very good seal but the discomfort has become unbearable. Sound clarity is great when used with the DM6.
Hoping dropping a size might do the trick.

*I was wondering if any UK owners have Small size pair of Symbio tips that they might want to trade with a medium. 
*
Please PM.


----------



## FastAndClean

ElixBerd said:


> I got some news for you, too. First, let me say that I appreciate your contributions to the earphones community. I see that you're respected and many people are basing their purchase decisions on your words. But you totally dropped the ball on this one, i.e. regarding the identicality of the unspoken brand's HQ12 and NiceHCK's FR12. Because your tone implied that you had some factual information on this. I have just received the FR12. As it turns out, these are completely different earphones. The shells are smaller (like NiceHCK's H5; yes, they actually managed to cramp 12 BAs into shells this small), different nozzles and sound tubes. They even have a proper crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for all that are bashing the sound of the HQ12 i have the HQ10 (they are probably very similar) , at the beginning they sounded very warm and dark, i liked them but i saw comments that they need some miles on them to open upp, now i am not a big believer on burn in but i conected the HQ10 on some old Sansa clip last night with brown and white noise in it, today after work i took them and start listening on my desktop dac, they sound very different, cleaner with better separation, retaining the forward mids but overall improved


----------



## peter123

ElixBerd said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot make a direct side-by-side comparison with them because I've already returned them. I believe another user here ordered both HQ12 and FR12.
> 
> HQ12's shells were big... Nozzles were larger. These weren't comfortable. There were no sound tubes or crossovers on them, just 12 BAs shooting straight to the ears. Lows were unimpressive, they lacked punch and focus. Mids had a weird tonality to them and they were veiled. But worst of all were sibilants in the upper MF region and harsh, dirty highs. I'm afraid that company has to do their homework on IEM's design. You can't just put 12 BAs together and hope for the best...
> 
> ...



I think it's really bad sport to come here over and over again bashing the other 12 BA when you know they're not supposed to be talked about, making it very hard to defend them without breaking any rules. 

Your lack of history on this site combined with my completely opposite experience with the IEM's in question (mid centric with extremely transparent midrange, no harshness whatsoever and sufficient bass for my tastes) makes me really wondering about your motive.....


----------



## ElixBerd

peter123 said:


> I think it's really bad sport to come here over and over again bashing the other 12 BA when you know they're not supposed to be talked about, making it very hard to defend them without breaking any rules.
> 
> Your lack of history on this site combined with my completely opposite experience with the IEM's in question (mid centric with extremely transparent midrange, no harshness whatsoever and sufficient bass for my tastes) makes me really wondering about your motive.....


If I am bashing then how else do I express my honest opinion about them? Since your impressions are very different from mine, on the one hand, and in-line with Dsnuts', on the other hand, I can only assume that we are talking about sample variation and I might've got a defective pair. They were tested not only by me but by 2 of my friends on different sources. In regards to breaking the rules, I was simply replying to Dsnuts' and some others' posts. I have no intention of talking about them any further.


----------



## Mr Trev

On a lighter note…
Did a search for "FR12" on AE just to see what you guys were talking about. This was one of the results: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fr1...-rectal-therapy-insufflation/32915229811.html
I can only imagine what the SQ of that is


----------



## CactusPete23 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mr Trev said:


> On a lighter note…
> Did a search for "FR12" on AE just to see what you guys were talking about. This was one of the results: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fr1...-rectal-therapy-insufflation/32915229811.html
> I can only imagine what the SQ of that is



Found them with a search on the Aliexpress Global English website...  Try searching for " FR12 12BA Each Side Drive Unit In Ear Earphone " couple of folks have them


----------



## paulindss

I am gathering information About the Ikko oh1, wich is rarely mentioned here. And found out that the frequency response is very similar to moondrop kanas pro. See:

Kanas pro: 

OH1: All the graphs i was able to find.

   

Plain mids on both, ~10db -/+ 2db variation beetwen bass and mids. Similar curves and mid treble matching with the bass curves on both.

Of course, different setups, so we should take a good grain of salt.


----------



## Mr Trev

CactusPete23 said:


> Found them with a search on the Aliexpress Global English website...  Try searching for " FR12 12BA Each Side Drive Unit In Ear Earphone " couple of folks have them



Oh, I did find the IEMs. It just amuses some of the other things you can stumble across…


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the tips and yes I will definitely give it sometime before deciding if I should keep it as most users praise the clarity, vocals and soundstage which is the 3 most important for me. If it has technical qualities similar to the secret garden then I would be in awe as I felt the secret gardens were the best iem by far that I had listened to except for the mids that were a bit too recessed so I gave them back a long time ago.
> 
> Btw what cable do you use with your t4's?


I use a pure copper/alloy cable and comply tips and couldn't be happier with the combination. I hope you love yours!


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> I use a pure copper/alloy cable and comply tips and couldn't be happier with the combination. I hope you love yours!


same combo here, except for the tips


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> same combo here, except for the tips


It really is a great combo for sure. What tips did you end up settling on?


----------



## hakuzen

thejoker13 said:


> It really is a great combo for sure. What tips did you end up settling on?


i've not rolled many tips with t4 yet. guess they pair well with most tips. don't own olive complys, i've only used kz starlines L size and spiral dots ML.
shall try some chinese olive foams which are around, after seeing your complys; they surely help to get best isolation (ideal for lows), and highs attenuation isn't bad because t4 are well served on this regard


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> i've not rolled many tips with t4 yet. guess they pair well with most tips. don't own olive complys, i've only used kz starlines L size and spiral dots ML.
> shall try some chinese olive foams which are around, after seeing your complys; they surely help to get best isolation (ideal for lows), and highs attenuation isn't bad because t4 are well served on this regard


Yeah, for me it was just a preference thing. I felt like the complys gave the best balance and smoothed the whole signature for me. I'm very treble sensitive so I end up mostly using foams on most of my iems. I'd be curious to get your take on the T4's with some of the foam tips you mentioned!


----------



## AncientSw0rd (Jan 31, 2019)

I just got my DM-6 in the mail today. I'm listening to them now. First BGVP experience and I'm liking them so far...


----------



## superuser1

hakuzen said:


> same combo here, except for the tips


Link to the cable guys. Please


----------



## hakuzen

superuser1 said:


> Link to the cable guys. Please


it's cable 125 in my list.
best conductivity by a fair margin. but heavier and stiffer than average multi-core cables, due to its thickness.
links (allowed ones, you'll have to search yourself for others) and detailed info are located at spoiler section


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

archy121 said:


> I ordered a set of the recommended peeled Symbio tips in medium and unfortunately they become uncomfortable in the ears after a short time. I get a very good seal but the discomfort has become unbearable. Sound clarity is great when used with the DM6.
> Hoping dropping a size might do the trick.
> 
> *I was wondering if any UK owners have Small size pair of Symbio tips that they might want to trade with a medium.
> ...


I'm loving the MH755 tips the best with DM6. They are not too supple like spinfits and not too hard like KZ startips. I have them on the entire workday with no discomfort. Thinking of picking up two more pairs of MH755, just for the ear tips.


----------



## Ahmad313




----------



## Redcarmoose

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I'm loving the MH755 tips the best with DM6. They are not too supple like spinfits and not too hard like KZ startips. I have them on the entire workday with no discomfort. Thinking of picking up two more pairs of MH755, just for the ear tips.



I totally agree, Spinfits are too supple to be of any use.


----------



## loomisjohnson

anyone hear heard the nicehck n3? looks interesting w/ its 55ohm impedance....


----------



## jant71

Looks like the GT3 are indeed the budget model ...


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> Looks like the GT3 are indeed the budget model ...


what is that?


----------



## jant71 (Feb 1, 2019)

C'mon can't keep track?  ADV GT3, GT3 bass, and now GT2. Perhaps because they are not Chi-Fi?

Maybe we need a quiz. Study up. It will cover Chi-Fi, Euro-Fi, Japa-Fi, Ameri-fi, and Asian-Fi(all others not from China and Japan) product identification.


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> C'mon can't keep track?  ADV GT3, GT3 bass, and now GT2. Perhaps because they are not Chi-Fi?


i live in a chi fi wonderland but i have some USA (ER4S) and German (DT1350) old school units


----------



## FastAndClean

but why the GT2 is a higher end than GT3?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

If the Tin Audio T3 is anything like the T2 Pro, i'll pass. It's the least quality sound of any of my earphones. Pretty cringeworthy. Did they add a driver? triple dynamic, or did they add a BA? Did they add bass? That's the biggest question. Bass, tamed highs, and less grainy mids.


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> *TANCHJIM Cora Macaron Dynamic Driver Silver-plated OFC HiFi In-ear Earphone
> 
> $49.90 from Penon
> 
> ...


Would like to share a short impression of the Tanchjim Cora as I personally find it great value at its asking price.

Short impression: Quite a light & airy sound that is enjoyable to listen to. Bass has nice depth with an apt quantity, midrange is on the leaner side and the upper midrange is engaging, treble is smooth with little sparkle. The shells are light weight and I find wearing them really comfortable.

Cheers!


----------



## Ahmad313

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> If the Tin Audio T3 is anything like the T2 Pro, i'll pass. It's the least quality sound of any of my earphones. Pretty cringeworthy. Did they add a driver? triple dynamic, or did they add a BA? Did they add bass? That's the biggest question. Bass, tamed highs, and less grainy mids.


----------



## chinerino

TSMR 3 though, I liked it more than the DM6:/


----------



## vault108

Initial impression on Nicehck FR12: When I bought it, they only have the green version and it is ugly as it look in person. It’s small and the fit is good. It has 6 dual balance armatures for a total 12 balance armature per side. The packaging is simple and everything is packed in the case. It come with a skin color foam tip that I haven’t seen before. I am not a fan of the thin black cable.






Spoiler: ”Comparison”



Song: White Lies - Death using Lotoo Touch
Using double flange tips on Nicehck FR12 and Anole VX and rubber tip for Blessing A8 along with copper and silver 2pin cable.

VX: clear sounding, you can isolate each instruments and the instruments have depth, the sub bass surround you making it feel like surround sound and sub bass resonate down to your chest. The mid bass can hit the back of your head if turn it up. Starting at around $2500 (Purchased at $2,220.99). Is it worth it? No, but it’s the best sounding IEM I have and I want to experience it. I prefer all switches off.

FR12: initial impression out of box, mostly clear sounding but electric guitar riff portion sound slightly muddy and harsh to me, you can isolate each instruments but the instruments doesn't have depth like Anole VX, the sub bass doesn't surround as much as on the Anole VX and you can barely feel it in your chest. Still, it sound very good for a $350 (Purchased at $320). It’s smaller than the VX and A8. 

A8: clear sounding, harder to drive than FR12 and VX, you can isolate each instruments but the instruments doesn't have depth like Anole VX, the sub bass doesn't surround as much as on the Anole VX and you can barely feel it in your chest. Better than FR12 IMO but I don't know if it's worth $667 (Purchased at $600). The biggest downside is the large and long nozzle and most of my tips will not fit it.

I am not going to categorize these IEMS with vague term lie warm, bright, dark, etc. Every songs are mixed differently. Some songs has recessed vocal, low, mid, high and some don’t. 

I hope to get my HQ12 on Monday and maybe write a review for the Anole VX. I am just too lazy.












[FR12 - VX - DM6 - A8]


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Feb 2, 2019)

My t4's arrived today and I must say that i am absolutely loving them! Very clear, detailed, fast decays and also has a great soundstage coming off my phone. This is my first all ba set so I immediately realized the difference in bass. The bass in t4 is still fast and good but it lacks the weight and naturalness of what I'm used to hearing. The vocals are also superb especially for female vocals but i did wish for a bit more body on male vocals (still sounds good though with clarity and speed) to sound more natural. However this is all impressions after one hour of listening and my 16 core cable should arrive anytime now so I am looking forward to seeing if that changes anything. Either way this is a phenomenal iem, the best I have heard to date! @thejoker13 thanks for the recommendation and this is truly a unique iem and a great find by you. After you said you'd pick these 9 times out of 10 over the secret gardens I was always curious to try it since then and my god did I make the right choice!


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> My t4's arrived today and I must say that i am absolutely loving them! Very clear, detailed, fast decays and also has a great soundstage coming off my phone. This is my first all ba set so I immediately realized the difference in bass. The bass in t4 is still fast and good but it lacks the weight and naturalness of what I'm used to hearing. The vocals are also superb especially for female vocals but i did wish for a bit more body on male vocals (still sounds good though with clarity and speed) to sound more natural. However this is all impressions after one hour of listening and my 16 core cable should arrive anytime now so I am looking forward to seeing if that changes anything. Either way this is a phenomenal iem, the best I have heard to date! @thejoker13 thanks for the recommendation and this is truly a unique iem and a great find by you. After you said you'd pick these 9 times out of 10 over the secret gardens I was always curious to try it since then and my god did I make the right choice!


I have also come to realise that it is tip and source dependent too.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Feb 2, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> I have also come to realise that it is tip and source dependent too.


Thanks for the tips and yeah I may just end up getting the es100 so I can pair it with the iPad pro 12.9inch to watch movies. I am pretty sure the combo of the 16 core cable and es100 will up the sound a notch even more to my liking.

Btw I should get offered a replacement for my faulty ostry iem so do you think the tsmr is a good compliment to the t4's or is it not worth having both?


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the tips and yeah I may in the near future just end up getting the es100 so I can pair it with the iPad pro 12.9inch to watch movies. I am pretty sure the combo of the 16 core cable and es100 will up the sound a notch even more to my liking.
> 
> Btw I should get offered a replacement for my faulty ostry iem so do you think the tsmr is a good compliment to the t4's or is it not worth having both?


I definitely think the TSMR should be in your collection. No questions asked. Another gem if you ask me. Very different beasts though.


----------



## Nabillion_786

superuser1 said:


> I definitely think the TSMR should be in your collection. No questions asked. Another gem if you ask me. Very different beasts though.


Since you have both it would be great if you could compare them to the t4's. I am torn between the tsmr or kanas pro for my replacement pair and final iem for a long long time to come.


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> Since you have both it would be great if you could compare them to the t4's. I am torn between the tsmr or kanas pro for my replacement pair and final iem for a long long time to come.


Both as you already know are BA offerings with the tsmr on the slightly warmer side compared to the neutral signature of the T4. kanas Pro on the other hand is a DLC 10mm DD, my advice to you would be to get a DD for a different take on the sound. As you are aware the bass on the DD are very different and i have been reading good things about the Kanas Pro. However, it would be a real shame to let the tsmr go. Decisions decisions..


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Feb 2, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Both as you already know are BA offerings with the tsmr on the slightly warmer side compared to the neutral signature of the T4. kanas Pro on the other hand is a DLC 10mm DD, my advice to you would be to get a DD for a different take on the sound. As you are aware the bass on the DD are very different and i have been reading good things about the Kanas Pro. However, it would be a real shame to let the tsmr go. Decisions decisions..


Haha yeah it is a tough spot to be in however I could probably can make it simpler for me if I ask you how the t4's soundstage compares to the tsmr's? Because a average or small stage is an instant no for me. What amazes me is how big the stage is for how forward the mids are on the t4's as its quite rare to find that from my iem experience.


----------



## jon parker (Feb 2, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Haha yeah it is a tough spot to be in however I could probably can make it simpler for me if I ask you how the t4's soundstage compares to the tsmr's? Because a average or small stage is an instant no for me. What amazes me is how big the stage is for how forward the mids are on the t4's as its quite rare to find that from my iem experience.



Just to quickly throw in my 2 cents
The Moondrop Kanas Pro is simply stunning. Its SO good it makes me physically smile. I have to be careful not to go on a rant here but.... I feel confident to say these will in time be known as Legendary Dynamic Driver IEM's. Its hard to explain just how magical they sound. For me anyway they are perfect. (Ive owned over 100 ear/headphones in the last few years) and these could well be no. 1 or 2 of my all time favourite
However...I should say that I am also very happy to also own a Top quality BA (such as the TSMR) - They are both quite different but the Kanas...Its like falling in love for the first time again...auditoryily speaking 

For me - the TSMR's soundstage is consistently wide (still early days yet) where as the T4 seems to surprise by putting things in quite distinct places - sometimes it just seems fine then suddenly a crystal clear cymbal crashes far to one side! Its intriguing like that...she is a real tease...where as the TSMR is a trained singer...for want of an analogy


----------



## Isloo

jon parker said:


> Just to quickly throw in my 2 cents
> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is simply stunning......



100% agree. I have just received mine and can't get over how good they sound and what a joy it is to listen to music with them.


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> Both as you already know are BA offerings with the tsmr on the slightly warmer side compared to the neutral signature of the T4. kanas Pro on the other hand is a DLC 10mm DD, my advice to you would be to get a DD for a different take on the sound. As you are aware the bass on the DD are very different and i have been reading good things about the Kanas Pro. However, it would be a real shame to let the tsmr go. Decisions decisions..


spin fit tips actually changes the tsmr to become slightly less bass heavy


----------



## kingdixon

Nabillion_786 said:


> My t4's arrived today and I must say that i am absolutely loving them! Very clear, detailed, fast decays and also has a great soundstage coming off my phone. This is my first all ba set so I immediately realized the difference in bass. The bass in t4 is still fast and good but it lacks the weight and naturalness of what I'm used to hearing. The vocals are also superb especially for female vocals but i did wish for a bit more body on male vocals (still sounds good though with clarity and speed) to sound more natural. However this is all impressions after one hour of listening and my 16 core cable should arrive anytime now so I am looking forward to seeing if that changes anything. Either way this is a phenomenal iem, the best I have heard to date! @thejoker13 thanks for the recommendation and this is truly a unique iem and a great find by you. After you said you'd pick these 9 times out of 10 over the secret gardens I was always curious to try it since then and my god did I make the right choice!



Where are the pics dude ??!


----------



## gefellmics

I'm REALLY CONFUSED at the moment. After reading this thread and read a lot of other reviews I ordered a pair of BGVP DMG and now I just saw this video from a german reviewer who tells me that the BMG are absolutely crap and horrible sound....Overhyped and and not worth the money.



Too bad my DMG order are just on the way to me....


----------



## B9Scrambler

gefellmics said:


> I'm REALLY CONFUSED at the moment. After reading this thread and read a lot of other reviews I ordered a pair of BGVP DMG and now I just saw this video from a german reviewer who tells me that the BMG are absolutely crap and horrible sound....Overhyped and and not worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my DMG order are just on the way to me....




The DMG are really solid earphones. That dude seems to really enjoy crapping on anything that is popular. Hell, he thought the Final Audio E2000 was bad. Gets him the views, so why not I guess?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 4, 2019)

Never expect universal praise for any earphone you read about on the net from every reviewer. You have to understand every person that reviews have their own likes in a sound and if an earphone does not match their preferences they will crap all over the sound.

I have yet to see an earphone or headphone for that matter that is "universally praised." People like different stuff. If you see most of the reviews praising a phone than that just means most reviewers seem to like that particular sound but most certainly not all.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Feb 4, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Never expect universal praise for any earphone you read about on the net from every reviewer. You have to understand every person that reviews have their own likes in a sound and if an earphone does not match their preferences they will crap all over the sound.
> 
> I have yet to see an earphone or headphone for that matter that is "universally praised." People like different stuff. If you see most of the reviews praising a phone than that just means most reviewers seem to like that particular sound.
> 
> I



Completely agree, but he seems to have a pretty firm agenda with what he covers and the way he goes about it. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but it would be nice if we'd stop taking steaming dumps on each other when going about sharing them. Comments like "you need to get your ears checked if you like these" or "anyone that enjoys these is clearly a shill" along with attacks against specific reviewers/sites/etc. do nothing but hurt the community. I'm certainly guilty of it which is one of many reasons why I've stepped away for the most part.


----------



## HerrXRDS

gefellmics said:


> I'm REALLY CONFUSED at the moment. After reading this thread and read a lot of other reviews I ordered a pair of BGVP DMG and now I just saw this video from a german reviewer who tells me that the BMG are absolutely crap and horrible sound....Overhyped and and not worth the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my DMG order are just on the way to me....




Each person hears differently and each reviewer is biased towards certain sound signature. I tend to agree with Oluv or Crinacle more than I agree with HBB's opinion. Some people like HBB's recommendations more. Best is to find what IEMs a reviewer likes and see if it matches your preferences.


----------



## cn11

I hopped on the KPE drop on Massdrop. The wait is getting a bit tiresome when I keep reading stuff like the post by jon parker above.


----------



## gefellmics (Feb 4, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Each person hears differently and each reviewer is biased towards certain sound signature. I tend to agree with Oluv or Crinacle more than I agree with HBB's opinion. Some people like HBB's recommendations more. Best is to find what IEMs a reviewer likes and see if it matches your preferences.


Yes thats true. Often I read about different opinions which is absolutely normal. We have a lot of Bassheads, others like a more neutral sound or a more open sound with more highs, etc. But this guy tells me exactly the whole opposite of that I was read here in this thread with 2770 pages.
The same thing with the KZ AS10....which is discussed as one of the better KZ's and absolutely worth the money.


Mhhhhh....another crap??


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 4, 2019)

"Hype by so many idiots." Lol.


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 4, 2019)

he likes Etymotics, i like them too but i can appreciate different sounding earphones, i dont like only warm, bassy, or mid forward, i like all of them


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> "Hype by so many idots." Lol.



And that sort of crappy statement is why I have zero respect for the guy and others like him. Some of those "idiots" have listened to a ton of gear, from cheapo crap to respected TOTL offerings, and respect various signatures even if they are not in tune with their personal preferences. Oh well. That's how the Internet goes nowadays.


----------



## Dsnuts

Agreed. I think if we only had one signature in a phone. This hobby would not exist. Lol.. How boring would that be.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Agreed. I think if we only had one signature in a phone. This hobby would not exist. Lol.. How boring would that be.


yeah, i mean is great to have all rounders, but is also good to have specialists for different kind of music, i listen to a lot of genres, i need something that will excel with each and every one of them


----------



## jant71 (Feb 4, 2019)

So, picked up my new Elecom at the P.O. this morning and played around with it some...
















So, I wanted to grab a pair of these as Elecom does have some nice earphones including the RH1000 which is pretty well regarded for it's $30 original price tag. More importantly Elecom is still a big accessory manufacturer for phones and such so they are going to do better for this sort of product than Sony, AT or JVC will. AT will take there low end product, not as good as this and hike the price up to $49. Like the ath-C200 earbuds which are $19 that AT converted to BT and charge $49. $49 for lower performance, BT4.1, and SBC. Elecom will take the $29 RH1000 and give you BT5.0, SBC, AAC, and aptX codecs, and give on board bass boost and selfie snapping features for $49. They do skip any sort of pouch as does the original RH1000. Tips, earphones, and USB cable is what you get.

Elecom also threw in a solid design. Not a battery box on the back of your neck and bobbing remote pod design. They earphones have longer cords going from the battery box and control pods leaving them resting on your inner collar bone area. They don't hang and bounce around. More like a neckband design without the big neckband. Cable is serrated so it doesn't slide as easy as a smooth one and it is not going to tangle. As in the picture above of the controls, the buttons stick out and a much larger and easy to identify play button. Micro USB cable flap is nicely gapped on one side to be easier to pull out.

The RH1000BT are quite light at 14 grams and s super quick and easy fit being a straight down small housing with an angled tube. The housing diameter at it's widest is only 14mm so it will fit most people. Again the pods don't pull on the earphones or bounce around and transmit noise.

These are very much the brother to my JVC XX BT headphones. Not only both having a red/black color scheme, bass boost features, and aptX but they are very similar. Both have the same beeping prompts and a similar rectangular LED light. The bass boost is also done the same way. more boosting the body of the whole sound yet not just adding bass that will start to bury mids and treble.

The sound so far is quite fun and engaging. Similar effect I have with the JVC where the bass boost engaged is probably gonna stay on all the time esp. when outdoors. These are quite well balanced and a "W" signature. Bass is fun and nicely extended for a cheap BT model. It is rich and has some nice texture to it. Mids are quite nice so far  but not recessed and yet not a big focus. The treble is boosted and is lively but not over done and the extension up high is rolled quickly after the last peak of the "W". Treble bring enough sparkle to shine and show some decent detail esp. with aptX on my Sony. More tip rolling and burn should be done but so far so good. They connected quickly to my Ruizu player and connected with aptX quickly to my Sony A45. Haven't had a dropout as of yet but haven't really tested the range more than once. Through 4 walls and 40 feet from my A45 and not a hiccup but these are Class1 so they are supposed to do 100 feet(no obstacles) with the Sony.

So far ticking all the boxes for a cheap BT solution with none of the drawbacks.


----------



## AncientSw0rd

gefellmics said:


> Yes thats true. Often I read about different opinions which is absolutely normal. We have a lot of Bassheads, others like a more neutral sound or a more open sound with more highs, etc. But this guy tells me exactly the whole opposite of that I was read here in this thread with 2770 pages.
> The same thing with the KZ AS10....which is discussed as one of the better KZ's and absolutely worth the money.
> 
> 
> Mhhhhh....another crap??




Who is that guy anyway? About the worst review I have seen.


----------



## FastAndClean

AncientSw0rd said:


> Who is that guy anyway? About the worst review I have seen.


he is right about the Etimotics thought


----------



## AncientSw0rd

I mean, who needs 5 drivers per side? They might even make 10 drivers per side someday ... Lol


----------



## jant71

More ADV stuff introduced lately...

Duo and Quattro; dual and quad armature models in the Model 3 shell size. Also a Furai 2 + 1 hybrid and GT4 single BA model.


----------



## trellus (Feb 4, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> "Hype by so many idots." Lol.



LOL, yes, he seems to relish trashing not only some products but also personally trashing people as "idiots" who dare to disagree with his golden ears.   I do think he does do some excellent review work, and while I do find those personal attacks off-putting, they're also hilarious and "good" entertainment in a way.

I sort of view it as trash talking, not to be taken terribly seriously.


----------



## trellus

jant71 said:


> So, picked up my new Elecom at the P.O. this morning and played around with it some...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Did you order RH1000 directly from Elecom or Amazon Japan or...?


----------



## jant71

trellus said:


> Did you order RH1000 directly from Elecom or Amazon Japan or...?



I had CDJapan get it for me.


----------



## paulindss

This oluv guy deserves no respect, plain and simple. He can have all the gear and the most professional production value. It worth nothing if he doesn't learn the basics of respecting people and opinion. 

It's a shame because i see a lot of people in the comments believing him and automatically thinking that all of the work that some serious nice guys like B9s do is just a shill thing and etc...

This oluv guy thinks that the AKG S8 bundle iem is one of the best options in the market for budget IEMs, then he says that the dmg is crap. Well, leave that as it is. He has absolute zero concern with the way he gives opinion and always behaving like the one and only golden truth. Just a joke.

It's not About the way he likes etymotics or think that the akg s8 is awesome. It's the disgusting behavior. He can't even respect his viewers when they disagree with him.


----------



## battosai

paulindss said:


> This oluv guy deserves no respect, plain and simple. He can have all the gear and the most professional production value. It worth nothing if he doesn't learn the basics of respecting people and opinion.
> 
> It's a shame because i see a lot of people in the comments believing him and automatically thinking that all of the work that some serious nice guys like B9s do is just a shill thing and etc...
> 
> ...


And the akg S8/S9 is pure garbage... Hurts my ears actually


----------



## paulindss

battosai said:


> And the akg S8/S9 is pure garbage... Hurts my ears actually



I agree, it has a common peak at mid treble.
But no dynamics to the sound.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> This oluv guy deserves no respect, plain and simple. He can have all the gear and the most professional production value. It worth nothing if he doesn't learn the basics of respecting people and opinion.
> 
> It's a shame because i see a lot of people in the comments believing him and automatically thinking that all of the work that some serious nice guys like B9s do is just a shill thing and etc...
> 
> ...



AKG iem bundle 

i can think of many options better than that. it's okay though, this kind of thinking made me easily sold mine to others a while ago


----------



## antdroid

The DMG sounds really good for some genres and really bad for others. I think in general, for a V-shaped IEM, it has really solid mids, and a good transition to treble, which many V-shaped IEMs do not (like the Whizzer Kylin for example).
The DMG can be bassy on some tracks, but for not being a basshead at all, I can totally tolerate the amount of bass it provides and I never really found it to bleed into the mids... which goes with my comment above. It could be the tips I chose to use it with. As with all my reviews, I've always gone though my entire collection of 40+ tip choices to find the best sounding (in my opinion) combination to review off of. It's almost always never the one that came with the IEM.

He should spend more time talking about the IEM than the IEM reviews. I'm sure many of us disagree with other reviews, but when we publish reviews on head-fi, we don't go trashing other people's hearing ability on it. I'm always fine with discussion about hearing and IEMs on these forums and via PMs, but if you're doing a review, do a review. 

I measured the AKG Samsung Earphones recently. They aren't horrible, but have a huge spike in the upper treble. They also are lacking a lot of detail and depth. They are just pleasant for free ear phones.

My current favorite is the overly hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro. I'll hype it up some more.


----------



## BrunoC

I have several AKG S8 earphones. The fake ones are very bad with boomy muffled sound, but the original ones are actually very good.

With starline tips they have a wide soundstage with great mids, clear voices, extended non-piercing treble and good controlled bass. Very good non-fatiguing sound.
I sure like the AKG tuning.


----------



## peter123

BrunoC said:


> I have several AKG S8 earphones. The fake ones are very bad with boomy muffled sound, but the original ones are actually very good.
> 
> With starline tips they have a wide soundstage with great mids, clear voices, extended non-piercing treble and good controlled bass. Very good non-fatiguing sound.
> I sure like the AKG tuning.



I'd have to respectfully disagree with you. Unless Samsung delivered fake ones with my S8 the original ones sounds like you describe the fake ones to my ears. I really dislike them and if I was in the AKG part of the company I'd be embarrassed that they put their logo on them. To me it's obvious that AKG didn't even spend one second in the making of these but just had their name used for marketing purposes. As always YMMV......


----------



## Wiljen

gefellmics said:


> Yes thats true. Often I read about different opinions which is absolutely normal. We have a lot of Bassheads, others like a more neutral sound or a more open sound with more highs, etc. But this guy tells me exactly the whole opposite of that I was read here in this thread with 2770 pages.
> The same thing with the KZ AS10....which is discussed as one of the better KZ's and absolutely worth the money.
> 
> 
> Mhhhhh....another crap??





One thing that may help you, is get a few headphones / earphones and develop your own opinions of them.  Don't read reviews first, as you could unintentionally bias your own results.   Once you have a solid opinion on each read reviews of them from multiple reviewers.  Find those reviewers that tend to echo your thoughts and then you have a base to work from.    There will always be reviews that you completely disagree with even from favorite reviewers so even this won't be 100% but it will get you a solid start.


----------



## drmedkane

peter123 said:


> I'd have to respectfully disagree with you. Unless Samsung delivered fake ones with my S8 the original ones sounds like you describe the fake ones to my ears. I really dislike them and if I was in the AKG part of the company I'd be embarrassed that they put their logo on them. To me it's obvious that AKG didn't even spend one second in the making of these but just had their name used for marketing purposes. As always YMMV......



The AKG you are thinking of had zero to do with these in ears. Akg was bought by Samsung so this is a Samsung in ear with fancy AKG Branding. Afaik none of the engineers from AKG kept working with samsung, they have since founded their own company (name escapes me atm)
I thought they were okay for a "free" in ear but would not spend 1 buck on them on my own.


----------



## peter123

drmedkane said:


> The AKG you are thinking of had zero to do with these in ears. Akg was bought by Samsung so this is a Samsung in ear with fancy AKG Branding. Afaik none of the engineers from AKG kept working with samsung, they have since founded their own company (name escapes me atm)
> I thought they were okay for a "free" in ear but would not spend 1 buck on them on my own.



Yeah, that was exactly my point but thank you for repeating it


----------



## BrunoC

peter123 said:


> I'd have to respectfully disagree with you. Unless Samsung delivered fake ones with my S8 the original ones sounds like you describe the fake ones to my ears. I really dislike them and if I was in the AKG part of the company I'd be embarrassed that they put their logo on them. To me it's obvious that AKG didn't even spend one second in the making of these but just had their name used for marketing purposes. As always YMMV......



That bad, eh?
It's strange, maybe you had a faulty unit or something because if I remember correctly the @loomisjohnson 's review on aproear was good.


----------



## chickenmoon

BrunoC said:


> That bad, eh?
> It's strange, maybe you had a faulty unit or something because if I remember correctly the @loomisjohnson 's review on aproear was good.



Maybe there are bad batches or the fakes are better than the real one. Those I've got didn't come with an S8 but they sure are my favorite sub-10 iem along with Quadbeat 2 & 3.


----------



## Wiljen

drmedkane said:


> The AKG you are thinking of had zero to do with these in ears. Akg was bought by Samsung so this is a Samsung in ear with fancy AKG Branding. Afaik none of the engineers from AKG kept working with samsung, they have since founded their own company (name escapes me atm)
> I thought they were okay for a "free" in ear but would not spend 1 buck on them on my own.



Austrian Audio is the name of the new outfit.  They are supposed to display their new line 4/19/19 so we will all know more about them after that.


----------



## kingdixon (Feb 26, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> My t4's arrived today and I must say that i am absolutely loving them! Very clear, detailed, fast decays and also has a great soundstage coming off my phone. This is my first all ba set so I immediately realized the difference in bass. The bass in t4 is still fast and good but it lacks the weight and naturalness of what I'm used to hearing. The vocals are also superb especially for female vocals but i did wish for a bit more body on male vocals (still sounds good though with clarity and speed) to sound more natural. However this is all impressions after one hour of listening and my 16 core cable should arrive anytime now so I am looking forward to seeing if that changes anything. Either way this is a phenomenal iem, the best I have heard to date! @thejoker13 thanks for the recommendation and this is truly a unique iem and a great find by you. After you said you'd pick these 9 times out of 10 over the secret gardens I was always curious to try it since then and my god did I make the right choice!



I also received this beauty a couple of days ago.





They are smaller than i thought, the fit and isolation is great.

Edited :

Releasing the same iem with the same naming but with different tuning is a pretty stupid move in my opinion .. i don't think it can be worse than that, unless you release the same color for both tunings that would be end game !

LOL

This will just confuse everybody..


----------



## peter123

BrunoC said:


> That bad, eh?
> It's strange, maybe you had a faulty unit or something because if I remember correctly the @loomisjohnson 's review on aproear was good.



I don't think so as I've got both my two year old pair and one of my daughters pair which came with the S9 she got for Christmas and they sound the same. Probably more the old different stroke for different folks. Like I said in another thread (regarding the MH755) I'd rather take the KZ ED9 or EZ audio D4 for less than $10. As a matter of fact I'd rather take the MH755 as well although I don't care much for them. Or if one can stretch the budget to $17 the ZSN. Anyway  just my 2c as I find those stock "AKG's" plain awful.....


----------



## loomisjohnson

BrunoC said:


> That bad, eh?
> It's strange, maybe you had a faulty unit or something because if I remember correctly the @loomisjohnson 's review on aproear was good.


the akg-branded s8  may well have different versions (and is widely counterfeited), but the legit ones that came with the samsung s8 are pretty credible--nice imaging and refined high end, though somewhat lacking in body and low end oomph. i rated them higher than the xioami piston or lg quadbeat, but the current iteration of $20 kzs (and even the ed9 and edr1) are better.


----------



## chinmie

BrunoC said:


> That bad, eh?
> It's strange, maybe you had a faulty unit or something because if I remember correctly the @loomisjohnson 's review on aproear was good.



i got mine from my note 8. my brother and my sister in law also had them from their note 8. all three sounded the same. all three were not that good


----------



## IryxBRO

If someone is interested - Hidizs is launching their Mermaid MS4 and MS1 on KS (7th of Feb). Did a review of both IEMs here. 
MS4 are great, based on 3 Knowles BA and 10.2mm dynamic driver. Better than Whizzer Kylin, LZ A6mini but not quite catching up with LZ A6 treble.  Fit is perfect, accessories are good. 
MS1 on single dynamic is also good bargain during KS campaign, feels somewhere between Tanchjim Darkside and close to Anew U1 (with no driver flex and better mids but lacks some deep bass when paired with AP80 DAP). Surprisingly, good pair for MS1 would be USB DAC cable which comes as an optional accessory - pushes lows and treble to better extent.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Feb 5, 2019)

[


IryxBRO said:


> If someone is interested - Hidizs is launching their Mermaid MS4 and MS1 on KS (7th of Feb). Did a review of both IEMs here.
> MS4 are great, based on 3 Knowles BA and 10.2mm dynamic driver. Better than Whizzer Kylin, LZ A6mini but not quite catching up with LZ A6 treble.  Fit is perfect, accessories are good.
> MS1 on single dynamic is also good bargain during KS campaign, feels somewhere between Tanchjim Darkside and close to Anew U1 (with no driver flex and better mids but lacks some deep bass when paired with AP80 DAP). Surprisingly, good pair for MS1 would be USB DAC cable which comes as an optional accessory - pushes lows and treble to better extent.



Are those made by Fiio or same company that makes Fiio?  Construction looks very similar to FH5 and packaging is almost the same.


----------



## IryxBRO

HerrXRDS said:


> [
> 
> 
> Are those made by Fiio or same company that makes Fiio?  Construction looks very similar to FH5 and packaging is almost the same.



Concerning that Hidizs is launching the KS campaign for its production - I think that this should be their unit, maybe inspired by Fiio...


----------



## Nabillion_786

kingdixon said:


> I also received this beauty a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear that your loving them and my 16 core cable got lost in delivery. Did you notice any audible difference between the stock cable and the one you are using? I also agree that mids and treble are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## paulindss

@chickenmoon

Do you have any new thoughts regarding kanas and kanas pro ?

I am thinkinig in what kind of mod poking the vent closer to the tip on my regular kanas would do. 

I would kindly ask you to compare this vents on kanas and KPE, see if there is any difference on them.. My hope is that the kanas pro is open as the regular kanas is closed with somekind of filter.

I am findings the sub bass on regular kanas overemphasized... It's weird, i can't describe too well. It's controled, but yet too much. It softens the sound maybe ? I don't know yet.  It still hasn't reached the 100hours of burn in tho.

Thx in advance.


----------



## FastAndClean

I-INTO i8, very well tuned triple DD in ear, drum and bass approved, i got 3 pairs
https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 5, 2019)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kinda miss these. Still own my FXZ100 though.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are Chinese knock off that model


----------



## Dsnuts

This is why I posted that photo. I sold mine off a while ago. Big bass on those. Sub wooferish.


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 5, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> This is why I posted that photo. I sold mine off a while ago. Big bass on those. Sub wooferish.


 the i8 is warm and gentle in the treble, they need sub bass boost, very fun and with decent mids as well, the bass is very interesting, it sound like a professional subwoofer, kind of a rough chesty bass, and tight too


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda miss them too... and I never even had them


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 5, 2019)

paulindss said:


> @chickenmoon
> 
> Do you have any new thoughts regarding kanas and kanas pro ?
> 
> ...



Both have some kind of filter beneath the front vents. Blocking back vents reduces sub- bass a bit more than mid-bass on the KP and the same probably applies for Kanas. I listened to the Kanas on the QP1R for a few hours while out and about earlier today and its bass/sub-bass level felt just about adequate. At home on the Prodigy Cube + v5i, its bass/sub-bass feels generally  too much to me however. I use KP with back vents blocked on the Cube already. Kanas and KP differ not only in the amount of bass/sub-bass, Kanas seems to have a slightly bit more upper mids/lower treble and I felt some piano was more natural sounding on the Kanas than on the KP were it felt a bit veiled as if lacking some harmonics. KP has undoubtedly better separation and midrange detail however and I feel it is the technically superior one but some might find it too clinical and prefer the more "organic" approach of the Kanas. This being said they are much more similar than they are different..


----------



## waynes world

FastAndClean said:


> I-INTO i8, very well tuned triple DD in ear, drum and bass approved, i got 3 pairs
> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8



Things that make you go "Huh!" (in a very good way)


----------



## FastAndClean

waynes world said:


> Things that make you go "Huh!" (in a very good way)


yes, they are very nice find, very rare tunning, no v shapes here, the woofer is back vented and the bass port goes in front to the nozzle, maybe that is the reason for the interesting sounding bass, overall a great deal at 18$ even if you are not a bass head they destroy most of the KZ stuff


----------



## waynes world (Feb 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> yes, they are very nice find, very rare tunning, no v shapes here, the woofer is back vented and the bass port goes in front to the nozzle, maybe that is the reason for the interesting sounding bass, overall a great deal at 18$ even if you are not a bass head they destroy most of the KZ stuff



I'm pretty sure they would spark up my tinnitus (reason I switched to buds), but for that price I think I'll have to find out!

Edit: "but for that price, I *am going to* find out!" Ordered


----------



## Toshu

I have been using the BGVP DMG IEMs on and off for a few months. I had a small problem but now that I have lost one of the best fitting tips its a big problem. The best fitting and sounding tips for me were the Large Blue transluscent tips that came with the set. I am using them on the silver filters which has a shaft diameter of 4.66mm. The problem I had with these tips is that although they were wide enough (13.5mm), they apparently were a bit too short for my ears (11.5mm). I had to mush them in by hand to get a good seal, especially on my left ear.  
So, can anyone recommend a good sounding set of tips that perhaps is a bit longer??? I did look at the SpinFit CP145 Large, but they are only 10.1mm long.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> Both have some kind of filter beneath the front vents. Blocking back vents reduces sub- bass a bit more than mid-bass on the KP and the same probably applies for Kanas. I listened to the Kanas on the QP1R for a few hours while out and about earlier today and its bass/sub-bass level felt just about adequate. At home on the Prodigy Cube + v5i, its bass/sub-bass feels generally  too much to me however. I use KP with back vents blocked on the Cube already. Kanas and KP differ not only in the amount of bass/sub-bass, Kanas seems to have a slightly bit more upper mids/lower treble and I felt some piano was more natural sounding on the Kanas than on the KP were it felt a bit veiled as if lacking some harmonics. KP has undoubtedly better separation and midrange detail however and I feel it is the technically superior one but some might find it too clinical and prefer the more "organic" approach of the Kanas. This being said they are much more similar than they are different..


I know you said the kpe is more technically better but are the regular kanas still very clear? If the original kanas is as clear as the it01 then that is enough clarity for me. Also, your not the first to mention about the kpe's to sound a bit clinical or cold and that's why I'm more leaning towards the originals now. Last thing sorry is how do the soundstage compare?


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> I know you said the kpe is more technically better but are the regular kanas still very clear? If the original kanas is as clear as the it01 then that is enough clarity for me. Also, your not the first to mention about the kpe's to sound a bit clinical or cold and that's why I'm more leaning towards the originals now. Last thing sorry is how do the soundstage compare?



KP is clinical in the sense it is less colored than the Kanas, differences are quite marginal though and both are certainly significantly better/clearer than IT01. My opinion but don't take my word for it is that if you're looking for the best voices/mids then it's the KP you want. As for "soundstage" I  am not the person to ask as I have very little imagination when it comes to that, sorry.


----------



## paulindss

chickenmoon said:


> Both have some kind of filter beneath the front vents. Blocking back vents reduces sub- bass a bit more than mid-bass on the KP and the same probably applies for Kanas. I listened to the Kanas on the QP1R for a few hours while out and about earlier today and its bass/sub-bass level felt just about adequate. At home on the Prodigy Cube + v5i, its bass/sub-bass feels generally  too much to me however. I use KP with back vents blocked on the Cube already. Kanas and KP differ not only in the amount of bass/sub-bass, Kanas seems to have a slightly bit more upper mids/lower treble and I felt some piano was more natural sounding on the Kanas than on the KP were it felt a bit veiled as if lacking some harmonics. KP has undoubtedly better separation and midrange detail however and I feel it is the technically superior one but some might find it too clinical and prefer the more "organic" approach of the Kanas. This being said they are much more similar than they are different..



Thx, I will try blocking the back vent then.

Just atought, maybe the impression of more pronounced upper treble has to do with the fact that with the more recessed mids on kanas, we subjectively increase volume, the more volume scientifically increases our sense of dynamics and bite on both sides of the spectrum and should leave this impression.

In the end it doesn't make a difference, but we shouldn't be impressed if fr graph on upper treble of both end up being the same.


----------



## kingdixon

Nabillion_786 said:


> Great to hear that your loving them and my 16 core cable got lost in delivery. Did you notice any audible difference between the stock cable and the one you are using? I also agree that mids and treble are absolutely fantastic!



ouch, sorry to hear it bro, just reorder and wait =/ , no actually i used the other cable directly, i saw no point because the stock one is single ended while the other cable is 2.5 balanced, if i found the adapter to convert 2.5 into 3.5  lying around anywhere, i might check them out for differences.


----------



## Wiljen

Woohoo!  Eartech Universal arrived.   Nice soft Case, Silicone and Foam tips, nice cable, and red and blue acrylic housings.  I'll get pictures tonight.   Drivers are all Sonion BAs.   
I'll try and get a graph or two posted tonight as well.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 7, 2019)

Early buy. MD got the Tin Audio T3 on sale for $60. Hybrid this time. 10mm dynamic 1knowles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tin-audio-t3-iem


----------



## Dsnuts

Early reviews suggest a slight boosted bass end vs standard T2 with a more gentler treble curve from previous T2 plus. Maintaining the mids. Improved cable and ergonomics. This makes the T3 very interesting for the price. @$60 looks like a no brainer to me.


----------



## archy121

T3 impressions here from fellow member. Graph  included :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1460#post-14765514



> antdroid said:
> 
> 
> > No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> ...


----------



## paulindss

Tried blocking both of vents on Kanas and saw no audible difference in sound guys. Blocking front, nothing, back, nothing to, both? nothing.


----------



## chickenmoon

paulindss said:


> Tried blocking both of vents on Kanas and saw no audible difference in sound guys. Blocking front, nothing, back, nothing to, both? nothing.



Try again, you're just having a bad day


----------



## Wiljen

Oh boy!  I Knew they were good and I really was enjoying the sound - but I had no idea the graph was going to look this good.


----------



## B9Scrambler

First impressions of the T3 are up: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/02/07/tinhifi-t3-preview/

Short version? Take one part T2 (mids), one part T2 Pro (sound stage and detail), add some additional bass depth and sub-bass presence plus a dash of additional refinement. Top it off with a cable that belongs in the 150+ USD segment and you've got yourself the T3. This thing is goooooood!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got some great news. 
My gamble seems to have paid off. 
 

So I got my black foams from Aliexpress vendor today. I took a shot in the dark and figured out something very significant.

 I use these foams on my IT04 and many others now including my Solaris. The foam in my hand is the new foam from Aliexpress. The foam on the IT04 is foams I have been talking about. 

The foams that are included in the BGVP DS1, DMGs NiceHCK M6, P3. 
For guys that have been reading my post about these I will mention it again. These foams seems to be what is sold all over aliexpress. I was hoping this was the case. As these foams have quickly become one of my all time favorite tips to use on my earphones. They are a combination of the comfort and noise isolations of foams like compys but more importantly they channel sound to your ears much like silicones. No change or loss in sonic quality. Due to the forming seal inside the ear sound actually improves. 

Best of all they cost $10 for 20 pairs!! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40p...913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.60814c4dKv9ClO


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> So I got some great news.
> My gamble seems to have paid off.
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet. So, are they pretty much spot on size wise compared to Comply (is a t400 actually a t400, M same as Comply's M)?


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> First impressions of the T3 are up: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/02/07/tinhifi-t3-preview/
> 
> Short version? Take one part T2 (mids), one part T2 Pro (sound stage and detail), add some additional bass depth and sub-bass presence plus a dash of additional refinement. Top it off with a cable that belongs in the 150+ USD segment and you've got yourself the T3. This thing is goooooood!


Hmmm...they now use a BA for the mids you write. This again makes the T2 somewhat unique with its couple of DDs. Would like to compare them side by side with classical music ("timbre").

Would love to see the T2/T3 graphs superimposed: wonder how the T3's bass tail goes up (my ideal curved would be the stippled line). The T2's bass as is ain't bad.

Q: is the T3's bass tamer than the T2 with front vent taped off?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 7, 2019)

Mr Trev said:


> Sweet. So, are they pretty much spot on size wise compared to Comply (is a t400 actually a t400, M same as Comply's M)?



These are the exact same shape as complys, I would be lieing if I told you and everyone else reading this right now that these are not as good as Complys.

Nope these much better! Every single way better. These will not drown out the treble the bass or degrade the sound in any way. They are softer than Complys. Fits actually better in my ears. The coating that is on these things act like silicones. These have a wide opening like Spiral Dots.

I am pretty sure the OEM that made these were trying to actually copy Comply tips. They are the exact same shape. However the actual foams itself and the outer coating is better. These aren't as stiff as the Complys. Complys have a tendency to change the intended sound of earphones sometimes in very negative way. Diffusing highs or some of the bass. These chifi foams do nothing of the sort. Lets you hear the intended sound better than most silicones. Never been a fan of Complys. I own an entire box filled with Complys I never use.

In copying the Comply model inadvertently they came up with an actual better version. $10 for a set of 20? Now I can understand why there was 85 all 5 star reviews on that vendors site. For $10. Seriously these are a must own for your earphones. Give them a try. You guys will see what I mean when you get a box of them to try with your favorite earphones.

You can order medium 12.5mm wide. Large is what I got. The large is supposedly 13.5mm but they are identical to the medium tips. And small. T400 tips. No different according to vendor from T400 and T500. Highly recommended. When was the last time you spent $10 for a box of superior foam tips and get 20 pairs! Unreal.





Size comparison. Go for the T400. Wider the better.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am 100% certain these are the same foams that are included in the BGVP earphones however they are black. I am wondering if the other colored ones are made exactly the same as the black ones.




I bet they are.


----------



## CoFire

Toshu said:


> I have been using the BGVP DMG IEMs on and off for a few months. I had a small problem but now that I have lost one of the best fitting tips its a big problem. The best fitting and sounding tips for me were the Large Blue transluscent tips that came with the set. I am using them on the silver filters which has a shaft diameter of 4.66mm. The problem I had with these tips is that although they were wide enough (13.5mm), they apparently were a bit too short for my ears (11.5mm). I had to mush them in by hand to get a good seal, especially on my left ear.
> So, can anyone recommend a good sounding set of tips that perhaps is a bit longer??? I did look at the SpinFit CP145 Large, but they are only 10.1mm long.



I use big tips as well on my DMGs and in a whim ordered tree Sony Hybrid Size LL and they make and excellent seal, the silicone is softer than Symbio silicone and they provide great bass response with a good balance in the treble. I like then more than New Bees, Symbio, Spiral Dots, Starfires, and the smaller Sony Hybrids. Really happy I found them and surprised at the improvement with such a subtle change in size. 

Not sure this is your issue, but I recall the large Symbio W peels are 13.5 mm diameter and though fit well, the stiff silicone kept working it's way out of my ears. The larger Sony Hybrid (size LL) have slightly softer silicone which seals better with better confort and the main difference for me is the bass loses a little impact but overall has more weight with a tad less impact. 

Tip rolling is addictive!


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> You can order medium 12.5mm wide. Large is what I got. The large is supposedly 13.5mm but they are identical to the medium tips. And small. T400 tips. No different according to vendor from T400 and T500. Highly recommended. When was the last time you spent $10 for a box of superior foam tips and get 20 pairs! Unreal.



So your large measure 12.5mm? I'm guessing you got a box of mediums instead.

I've got small and mediums on hand in T100 and T400 and they are 11mm and 12.5mm O.D. at the base. I've got the ball style ones as well and they match the 11mm base/12.5mm bulge.



Once these are warm they are really soft. When cold they are much stiffer. I've washed a pair in warm to hot water with some dawn, squeezed the water out in a towel and let them dry with no noticeable degradation.


----------



## CoFire

On another note, I'm not as familiar with all the Comply bore sizes given the different models. Does anyone know where to find them? I'm not having any luck on Google. 

Here's what I have so far. 

T100 = bore diameter 3 mm 
T200 = bore diameter 4? mm 
T300 = bore diameter ?
T400 = bore diameter 5.5? mm, 5 mm?
T500 = bore diameter 4.5? mm 
T600 = bore diameter 5.3 mm

So this isn't much. As you may have guessed, anything with a question mark, I'm unsure of. 

If anyone has any of the sizes with question marks and can measure the inner bore diameter, that'd be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Early buy. MD got the Tin Audio T3 on sale for $60. Hybrid this time. 10mm dynamic 1knowles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archy121 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So I got some great news.
> My gamble seems to have paid off.
> 
> 
> ...




My experince with them using with DM6 and A73 is that they offer slightly less both in the low end and high end areas compared to all silicon tips (Wide bore for me). So no good to me.

I have come to conclude over the years with tip rolling that a combined number of characteristics of the tips define how they will affect the sound. This include the bore size, the inner tube material (stiffness) and surprisingly to some the type of mushroom outter part that contacts with your ear canal (soft, firm, sponge etc).


Comfort & easy good seal is there selling point IMO.
Obviously this migh suit some set ups.


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> First impressions of the T3 are up: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/02/07/tinhifi-t3-preview/
> Short version? Take one part T2 (mids), one part T2 Pro (sound stage and detail), add some additional bass depth and sub-bass presence plus a dash of additional refinement. Top it off with a cable that belongs in the 150+ USD segment and you've got yourself the T3. *This thing is goooooood!*


...except for ppl who are sensitive to 7-9kHz ...and there are many ppl like that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> ...except for ppl who are sensitive to 7-9kHz ...and there are many ppl like that.



I addressed that. Besides, there are many who enjoy the 7-9kHz region. People are going to nitpick no matter how "ideal" a graph looks. We already know there is no one universal signature that'll please everyone. I've spent a good bit of time over the last three days with the T3 and the both T2s (volume matched) and stand by my impressions. The T3 is excellent and what the T2 Pro should have been. Tin should drop that model and sell just the T1, T2, and T3, all of which cater to slightly different listeners. I'd much rather there be a number of unique sounding earphones on the market than a bunch of clones with different clothes. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> We already know there is no one universal signature that'll please everyone.


Of course not... just that there are certain frequency areas(points) that are more commonly known causing issues with human hearing. 
Ppl who know their hearing and how it relates to FR measurements will read lot of quantitative information out from FR graphs.
I`m sure T3 will be huge hit


----------



## antdroid

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...they now use a BA for the mids you write. This again makes the T2 somewhat unique with its couple of DDs. Would like to compare them side by side with classical music ("timbre").
> 
> Would love to see the T2/T3 graphs superimposed: wonder how the T3's bass tail goes up (my ideal curved would be the stippled line). The T2's bass as is ain't bad.
> 
> Q: is the T3's bass tamer than the T2 with front vent taped off?



I posted a graph with all three models on it.

It's posted on the quoted post on the thread here and the other thread on headfi as well as another site i use.


----------



## Otto Motor

antdroid said:


> I posted a graph with all three models on it.
> 
> It's posted on the quoted post on the thread here and the other thread on headfi as well as another site i use.


????


----------



## antdroid

Otto Motor said:


> ????




https://www.antdroid.net/2019/02/tin-audio-t3-initial-impressions-and.html


----------



## koikoikoi

Dsnuts said:


> So I got some great news.
> My gamble seems to have paid off.



Are these similar to the foam tips that come with Campfire Audio or are they more akin to the rubbery, kind of tacky ones that come with alot of chifi?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are rubbery but I happen to like that they are more cushy in the ear. I do believe it is because of the rubbery like surface that these do not degrade any of the sound from in ears.  These seal way better for me than complys for example. Best of all they sound fantastic using them. I have a pair on my Andromeda S I am using today and it is so comfy for me and the sound is exactly what I am looking for in a tip. It is literally the best of both foams and silicones in one. I noticed the core of these foams actually use a rubbery silicone. Excellent tips imo and a better deal than just about anything out there on the net that I have seen.


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 8, 2019)

@CoFire

T100 = 2.5-2.7mm, fits 3.0-3.5mm+ nozzle (have on hand)
T200 = fits 4.5mm (guessing 4.2-4.4mm bore)
T300 = fits 4.0mm (guessing 3.7-3.9mm bore)
T400 = 4.7-4.9mm, fits 5.0-5.5mm+ nozzle (have on hand)





koikoikoi said:


> Are these similar to the foam tips that come with Campfire Audio or are they more akin to the rubbery, kind of tacky ones that come with alot of chifi?



Yeah, they're the ones that come with some chi-fi. Once they're worn once or twice and they reach body temp they are no longer tacky or rubbery. They get super soft once at body temp.


@Dsnuts 
I don't think the surface on these is coated. I think it's just smoother due to how they are made/molded. Since I've actually washed/cleaned these, I've found the surface is still porous, just not a rough porous like the comply seem to be.


----------



## Dsnuts

You could be right. whatever it is I definitely like them much better than any other foam tips I have used.


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> So I got some great news.
> My gamble seems to have paid off.
> 
> 
> ...



Can you measure the bore diameters of the foams you bought? Very interested in these. I bought some KZ foams and they definitely have a different feel and sound vs Comply's. Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Even though I ordered the large 13.5mm ones I ended up getting the medium 12.5mm. 4.9mm nozzle. 5mm opening.  The mediums will fit guys that need large tips. I usually go with large silicones but for foams. Mediums do just fine for me.


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 8, 2019)

so what i find out - the burn in mumbo jumbo is real in BA sets also, maybe not all of them but one in particular from my collection for sure, the change is drastic, i am not sure what to make of it, out the box the sound was warm and dark, very pleasant
i was like hm, ok, i can live with that, now after burn in the treble drivers are starting to take over, had to go with narrow bore tips and i started with wide bore because of the darkness in the beginning
in one review on multi BA set* Dsnuts *was talking how in his new set the BA drivers sounded kind of raw out of the box and they needed significant amount of hours on them to sound good, well he was right


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> These are the exact same shape as complys, I would be lieing if I told you and everyone else reading this right now that these are not as good as Complys.
> 
> Nope these much better! Every single way better. These will not drown out the treble the bass or degrade the sound in any way. They are softer than Complys. Fits actually better in my ears. The coating that is on these things act like silicones. These have a wide opening like Spiral Dots.
> 
> ...



Good to know. I'm probably one of the few people that prefer foamy tips.
So far the best ones I've found were the ones that came with my Trinity Delta - no chance getting any of those now. Most of the foamies included with the Chi-fi iems I have seem to be too hard and rubbery for my liking, so I haven't really been inclined to check out any of the other options.
Do you happen to know if these are "washable" like the Dekoni(?) tips.
Also, you happen to know what size tip the Havis use?


----------



## Dsnuts

assassin10000 said:


> So your large measure 12.5mm? I'm guessing you got a box of mediums instead.
> 
> I've got small and mediums on hand in T100 and T400 and they are 11mm and 12.5mm O.D. at the base. I've got the ball style ones as well and they match the 11mm base/12.5mm bulge.
> 
> ...



Look at post above 



Mr Trev said:


> Good to know. I'm probably one of the few people that prefer foamy tips.
> So far the best ones I've found were the ones that came with my Trinity Delta - no chance getting any of those now. Most of the foamies included with the Chi-fi iems I have seem to be too hard and rubbery for my liking, so I haven't really been inclined to check out any of the other options.
> Do you happen to know if these are "washable" like the Dekoni(?) tips.
> Also, you happen to know what size tip the Havis use?


----------



## CoFire

Dsnuts said:


> Even though I ordered the large 13.5mm ones I ended up getting the medium 12.5mm. 4.9mm nozzle. 5mm opening.  The mediums will fit guys that need large tips. I usually go with large silicones but for foams. Mediums do just fine for me.



Were these the T400 or T500? Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 8, 2019)

T400 or T500 they just send you the same thing the T400. they even say that when ordering. I have no idea why they even put an option for T500. maybe to look like they have more variety probably.

On thing I have noticed about these foam. They do not get stiff. At least for me they dont. It is cold in Denver but I have not seen any of the foam tips I have been using get stiff at any point. 

You should be fine using the T400 with the Havi Bs by the way.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone wants to try out a 12 pack of the foams with different colors. This vendor sells 12 pairs in a variety pack for $7 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...000&pvid=56a83aff-8e40-4bee-b536-97ec9ea986c8




If you get no choice in size they are all mediums like this vendor is selling.


----------



## Toshu

CoFire said:


> I use big tips as well on my DMGs and in a whim ordered tree Sony Hybrid Size LL and they make and excellent seal, the silicone is softer than Symbio silicone and they provide great bass response with a good balance in the treble. I like then more than New Bees, Symbio, Spiral Dots, Starfires, and the smaller Sony Hybrids. Really happy I found them and surprised at the improvement with such a subtle change in size.
> 
> Not sure this is your issue, but I recall the large Symbio W peels are 13.5 mm diameter and though fit well, the stiff silicone kept working it's way out of my ears. The larger Sony Hybrid (size LL) have slightly softer silicone which seals better with better confort and the main difference for me is the bass loses a little impact but overall has more weight with a tad less impact.
> 
> Tip rolling is addictive!


I will take a look at them but I think the width of 13.5mm is OK, the problem is they are not deep enough to get into my ear canal and make contact and seal properly....I guess I have big ears...although being 6'2", that's not surprising


----------



## Toshu

Dsnuts said:


> I am 100% certain these are the same foams that are included in the BGVP earphones however they are black. I am wondering if the other colored ones are made exactly the same as the black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How deep are these? would you mind measuring them when you have time? It appears that with my big ears I need something wide (13.5MM) and as deep as possible.


----------



## Toshu

Dsnuts said:


> Early buy. MD got the Tin Audio T3 on sale for $60. Hybrid this time. 10mm dynamic 1knowles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do these compare to the DMG IEMs?


----------



## jant71 (Feb 8, 2019)

Just got in a pair of these to try out and review. The ADV Sleeper:







ADV's most entry level model. Still cool as it isn't just a model to fill in the $20 slot. They are purpose built. They are soft silicone covered, tiny, and designed to be good for sleeping, sports, and travel. They have wedge style silicone tips, a nice combined Y- join and remote(one button). They have ultra easy to ID sides with the left cable being red on the right side after the Y and the left side is kept black.

One thing that may be hit or miss with people is the unibody construction. The body, tips, and relief are just one piece of silicone. So, you can't lose the tips but you can't try others either without doing some sort of mod to them.

Interesting idea and we'll see how I get along with them. Hope to listen to them over the weekend. Right now a have a bit of a Flu so the hearing is way off atm.


----------



## Broquen

jant71 said:


> Just got in a pair of these to try out and review. The ADV Sleeper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I use ADV S2000 just because these are so good for sleep. In addition, the sound is nice with very enjoyable mids, so always thought of them as a good purchase. Silicone and no ear guides sounds great too, so waiting for your thoughts regarding SQ.


----------



## jant71

Broquen said:


> Interesting. I use ADV S2000 just because these are so good for sleep. In addition, the sound is nice with very enjoyable mids, so always thought of them as a good purchase. Silicone and no ear guides sounds great too, so waiting for your thoughts regarding SQ.



S2000 were solid. Just too short on the nozzle so they needed larger tips for me and wouldn't stay sealed when starting to be active. These would be even smaller and seemingly wearable both ways. Just don't have the S2000 anymore to truly compare the SQ though. They seem to be easy to fit and of course no memory wire to deal with. Here are the graphs...

S2000 top and Sleeper bottom


----------



## Broquen

jant71 said:


> S2000 were solid. Just too short on the nozzle so they needed larger tips for me and wouldn't stay sealed when starting to be active. These would be even smaller and seemingly wearable both ways. Just don't have the S2000 anymore to truly compare the SQ though. They seem to be easy to fit and of course no memory wire to deal with. Here are the graphs...
> 
> S2000 top and Sleeper bottom



Thanks for posting the graphs. I find S2000 nozzles short too, but someway earguides (that I usually don't like) seem to work fine with them, maintaining a pretty solid good seal.
Double flange tips work fine on them for me too, but I feel more comfortable with stock ones when sleeping on my side. Anyway, I think that Sleepers should be solid for what they were made too, and surely I'm buying them sooner or later.


----------



## assassin10000

For those of you looking to try the AE foam tips, I got mine from here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...ory-Foam-Sponge-ear-pads-for/32960376221.html

For less than $2 you can have all 3 sizes to try.


----------



## crabdog

Toshu said:


> How do these compare to the DMG IEMs?


It's like comparing apples to chocolate cake. They are polar opposites.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I must be a glutton for punishment, but I opted in for the T3 on Massdrop. The T2 Pro was such a mess. Here's to hoping for redemption!


----------



## crabdog

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment, but I opted in for the T3 on Massdrop. The T2 Pro was such a mess. Here's to hoping for redemption!


I tried to warn people about the Pro!


----------



## DrBrawler

Toshu said:


> How deep are these? would you mind measuring them when you have time? It appears that with my big ears I need something wide (13.5MM) and as deep as possible.


 According to the seller the large size is 13.5 n t400 is 4.9mm



jant71 said:


> S2000 were solid. Just too short on the nozzle so they needed larger tips for me and wouldn't stay sealed when starting to be active. These would be even smaller and seemingly wearable both ways. Just don't have the S2000 anymore to truly compare the SQ though. They seem to be easy to fit and of course no memory wire to deal with. Here are the graphs...
> 
> S2000 top and Sleeper bottom


 great jus when I thought I was done buyin iems for awhile lol. S2000 is one of my favs but I hate the memory wire


----------



## kova4a (Feb 9, 2019)

I just found this https://space.bilibili.com/55858044/video Don't know if anyone has discussed it before but it's interesting as they are pitting interesting models against each other. Apparently you should use headphones that are close to the harman target curve


----------



## Vincent Do

Dsnuts said:


> Lolz! All I am doing is focusing some attention to excellent sounding iems. And it has been an eye awakening perfect storm.
> 
> Aliexpress anniversary sales. Which lead me to buying these also with the HQ6. NiceHCKs leading competition. I didn't know which one to try out so I got both.
> 
> ...



I have just bought HK6 recently after reading your review and I can ony say "couldn't agree with you more". I was using the Campfire Comet, which I thought was my end-game, but now it is on the shelf because of HK6. Another review of DZ12 of yours really makes me wanna try them as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

DZ12 has been discontinued in favor of newer iems. I would look into the FR12 which is their newest. Similar design as the DZ12 but smaller housing. 6 dual BAs or 12BAs per shell.


----------



## silverfishla

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment, but I opted in for the T3 on Massdrop. The T2 Pro was such a mess. Here's to hoping for redemption!


I joined the T3 drop, then I backed out.  I have the other T2’s and like them both (for different reasons.  These just didn’t look any more comfortable than the last ones, which was my biggest gripe.  Hope they sound good, I didn’t see as much rise in the bass section as I would’ve liked (from the graphs posted), just a drop in treble (which is kind of the same thing I guess).  Anyways, let us know what you think when you get them in March.  Still curious.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

silverfishla said:


> I joined the T3 drop, then I backed out.  I have the other T2’s and like them both (for different reasons.  These just didn’t look any more comfortable than the last ones, which was my biggest gripe.  Hope they sound good, I didn’t see as much rise in the bass section as I would’ve liked (from the graphs posted), just a drop in treble (which is kind of the same thing I guess).  Anyways, let us know what you think when you get them in March.  Still curious.



I'll report on them when I get them for sure. Even if I don't like the sound, i think $60 for that cable is more than fair. I plan to use it with my JVC FW01's, which has really opened up and matured nicely with about 60-80 hours of burn in, and if not for the wonky fit, would be my go to iem. For the record, the IE800's are still my everyday use iems. Really loving the Sennheiser Jubilee's too. Too bad the open back makes isolation HORRIFIC. You can hear everything around you, and everyone can hear what you're listening to. Outside noise bleeds with the music playing, but when it's quiet? *WOOO WEEE!!* They are better than my *Status Audio CB-1*, and my old *Thinksound ON-2*, *Crossfade M-100*, and my TOTL headphone the *AKG K701.* No joke.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Has anyone tried the new Fearless Audio Start with DLC driver? I am hoping for a KP contender with meatier, more natural vocals and better highs extension. The shorter nozzle also seems more comfortable.


----------



## Lurk650 (Feb 12, 2019)

Unfollowed this thread a while back so idk if it has talked about, though I'm sure it hasn't, but I had a $15 reward coupon for Advanced Sound. Bought the Sleeper for $5 bc of it. Listened for an hour or so then put it on the JLab burn in track Saturday til now. They come solely in a small box, no tips. True balanced sound. The Elise goes for about $10 more and while they have a more energetic sound due to the upper mids/lower treble boost these sound cleaner and clearer.

I don't use EQ but played with the ES100 EQ a bit and boosted the low end and top end a bit to give it a nice U Shape and it responded really well.


----------



## CoiL

HerrXRDS said:


> Has anyone tried the new Fearless Audio Start with DLC driver? I am hoping for a *KP contender with meatier, more natural vocals* and better highs extension. The shorter nozzle also seems more comfortable.


KP vocals already are very natural to my ears... but everybody hears things little differently anyway


----------



## antdroid

HerrXRDS said:


> Has anyone tried the new Fearless Audio Start with DLC driver? I am hoping for a KP contender with meatier, more natural vocals and better highs extension. The shorter nozzle also seems more comfortable.



HBB has a set.


----------



## peter123

Hmm, what could this be?


----------



## jant71 (Feb 12, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Unfollowed this thread a while back so idk if it has talked about, though I'm sure it hasn't, but I had a $15 reward coupon for Advanced Sound. Bought the Sleeper for $5 bc of it. Listened for an hour or so then put it on the JLab burn in track Saturday til now. They come solely in a small box, no tips. True balanced sound. The Elise goes for about $10 more and while they have a more energetic sound due to the upper mids/lower treble boost these sound cleaner and clearer.
> 
> I don't use EQ but played with the ES100 EQ a bit and boosted the low end and top end a bit to give it a nice U Shape and it responded really well.




I have spent some more time with my Sleeper. I like the sound balance. Great for podcasts with a solid bass presence that is still even. The ADV graphs did show a more even sound vs. the S2000 and, if only from memory, I do think this is true and that the Sleeper is more vocal forward/focused. I do think i hear the Sleeper as more toward sub-bass slanted than the S2000 was. S2000 did have the short nozzles which hurt getting the bass out of them but the Sleeper have less mid-bass which pushes them towards a lower emphasis. I think they are quite well tuned. I have just been using them some but would like to burn them in and see if anything happens with them.

The issue I see with these low end ADV's is the depth of the fit. The sleeper have 8mm long tapered tips which isn't long for something that can't be changed out. The S2000 was noted for it's short length on the nozzle and the Elise I have not had but it also looks like another shallow fit model. The sleeper is designed with a short length of cable after the wire to bring the mic up more so some won't get along with them over the ear. I am around 6' and 200lb and they are a slightly loose choker on me worn over the ear. You might want to go over the ear to get a deeper fit or stem the microphonics. I have found them a decent bit microphonic but over ear isn't working that well so I use a clip with them. I have been in touch and hopefully seem to convince them so that a clip might be included in future batches.

Sleeper has solid tuning and I did test them with the winter hat and in bed and they are great as they are small and disappear well into the ear. I did find the clip was also needed for the rubber nature of the cable sheathing. does seem to grip on my jacket and zippers so I did have a period of them getting pulled out without using a clip. Great as a sleeper indeed but does need the clip for commuting, walking around with a winter jacket on. Sound is slightly thick and weighty even with the balanced tuning which melts off some outside so they are great for sound when used on the go. Smooth and even again good for podcasts and for music. Like Lurk said, they seem to respond to EQ well. The balance helps here. They are not peaky or bright so they can take more top end and the even bass is not boosted much to begin with so it can take more down low if you want. They sound nice with my Ruizu which is super neutral-lish and on the cold side and still sound good with my A45 which is much warmer in comparison. The Sleeper's lower sensitivity is good to help them when cranking the volume or using them while in bed and at lower volumes as the signature is quite stable keeping it's weight from thinning out at lower volume and keeping things smooth at higher volumes as well.

I'll comment on it's clarity, detail and ability once I burn them in more just to be safe. These are more a safe and smooth signature in various situations sort of thing that will have enough ability for it's price.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> Hmm, what could this be?



ALARA? HM100?


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> ALARA? HM100?


----------



## Lurk650

@jant71 yeah the S2000 had too much midbass bloom but I'm pretty sure it was one of their first offerings, besides the M4, so they have learned from it. It's funny that the Elise was described to be perfect for podcasts due to the upper mids boost for vocals but vocals due indeed sound better to me on the Sleepers. Indeed the midbass isnt boosted so you get some really deep nice lows out if these things. Very surprising. I think the stage depth and imaging is also surprising for the price. 

If they could take this tuning and slightly boost the top end and low end and put into a more Premium IEM they would have an even better winner. One small thing I like is the black and red cable, so easy to tell what side is which and it looks great, albeit a bit thin and as you said, it is microphonic. 

I had the M5-1D and sold it recently to another member who tested mine and enjoyed it. I loved it but it didn't get enough love and while bass was there, at times I wanted more sub bass.


----------



## jant71

Whilw I'm here I'll also update my Elecom RH1000 BT impressions.

Benn getting along well with them. They reconnect right away to all 3 devices I have used them with. I find that they have solid sound that is importantly very enjoyable. A fun listen. I can compare to my experiences with 3 other models I have had recently...

Vs. JVC ET50BT a $79 at full price model. The JVC is the best connection model I have had so far. The Elecom is right up there with them if maybe ever so slightly worse. Otherwise the Elecom are lighter, sound better, have aptX vs. SBC only on the JVC, and have much smaller housings. I like the Elecom's round cable vs. the JVC's flat one even if it is pretty thin. The JVC remote dangles and bounces around some and has only slightly raised lettering on a flat panel instead of real buttons. The Elecom has the easier to ID buttons and pod lower down making them much better in real world use.

Vs. the Fender Puresonic Premium wired. PP wired is harder to fit being over ear with memory wire so not the easier to insert affair the Elecom is. PP has two pods dangling down and more in the way. PP also has aptX and very good SQ but the connection dropped way too much. Don't have the PP anymore to really compare the SQ(though I may to the wired version) but the Elecom does have the fun factor for it. Seems to be the more engaging  and enjoyable listen. The pods, more frequent dropouts, and not as fun signature lose the fight vs the RH1000BT.

Vs. the Back Bay Audio EQ35. The Back Bay is cheap, has great sound, and aptX. Has 5 EQ modes over 2 for the Elecom, and they do have more accs. The EQ35 has raised buttons but all smaller round circles so the Elecom has the big play button I like better. RH1000 may not sound as good but again has the enjoyable factor for it. Not sure if the extra EQ's were useful as I would like one or two best so not much edge there. Elecom fit is better and the Elecom housings are smaller and don't stick out as much. Again, the connection issues really let doen the Back bay here and are a big win for the Elecom. Also no pod bouncing around with the RH1000BT that you get with EQ35 especially if you want to do sports or activity that makes you turn your head back and forth.

The Elecom have given the best overall experience. Of course the other taught me what I wanted and didn't want in a BT BTN model. I recognized those in the RH1000BT design and they have so far lived up to what I thought they would be.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


>



Nice. Looks well built. Looking forward to hear how it sounds…


----------



## peter123

Mr Trev said:


> Nice. Looks well built. Looking forward to hear how it sounds…



Yeah, they feel really solid. 

First impressions of sound is very impressive, I'll share more when I get some time with them but so far I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Yeah, they feel really solid.
> 
> First impressions of sound is very impressive, I'll share more when I get some time with them but so far I'm very happy with my purchase.



Seems we're in a Golden Age for planars


----------



## Animagus (Feb 14, 2019)

Here is my review of the Tin Audio T3- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21595

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! An update on some new developments in the Tansio Mirai camp- TSMR-3 PRO


----------



## Dsnuts

New Fiio FA1. single Knowles BA in conjunction with Fiio for this earphone.

*FIIO FA1 1 Balanced Armature Driver HiFi MMCX In-Ear Earphone IEMs*

*Description*

*Unparalleled precision from cutting-edge 3D printing*

The FA1 is created with advanced industrial-grade 3D printers utilizing DLP printing technology with resolution up to 25um. Compared to traditional molding or injection molding processes, 3D printing in conjunction with sophisticated digital modeling allows us to achieve more unit-to-unit consistency and better overall sound.

*Customized Knowles driver for mesmerizing sound, every time*

Inside the FA1 is a specially-customized balanced armature driver co-developed by FiiO and Knowles that especially capitalizes on the strengths of BA drivers for excellent sound. And with its low 15ohm impedance you can be sure the FA1 will sound good out of anything, even from your phone!

*Smooth, velvety yet precise balanced armature sound*

The balanced armature drivers in the FA1, in conjunction with the specially designed micrometer sound tube, have been tuned to provide a natural yet smooth sounding frequency response, free from any dips or peaks. With the FA1, you will get robust yet quick bass, wonderfully rich mids, and treble dripping with detail and speed that only balanced armature drivers can provide.

*A transparent look into the extraordinary*

The FA1's arresting ripple texture faceplate is complemented by an equally stunning transparent body, allowing you to marvel at design and care that went into every detail of the in-rea monitor's design.

*Honed by thousands of ears*

The shape of the FA1 was designed from the input of tens of thousands human ear shapes, to ensure maximum comfort and that the sound flows unimpeded to your ears.

*Choosing the perfect outer shell*

The outer shell of the FA1 employs a skin-friendly resin material, specially chosen for maximum wearing comfort and for its ability to durably retain its color and luster for years to come.

*Light as a feather *

Thanks to advanced 3D printing technology and the skin-friendly resin material of the shell, a single FA1 ear unit weighs in at a mere 4.5g for unparalleled wearing comfort.

*Detachable cables for unleashed sound*

Not only does the included MMCX cable enhance the durability of the FA1 by making it easy to replace, it also enhances the sound you get. The included 3.5mm-terminated cable is made of oxygen-free copper-plated silver wire for supreme clarity and a soundstage.

*Democratizing great sound for the common person*

FiiO has been about making greedy amounts of profit-rather, we aim to provide great sound that is actually affordable for the common person. With the FA1's Knowles BA driver and state-of-the-art 3D printing process, we continue that tradition of producing excellent-sounding great value products.

*The attention to detail starts with the accessories*

Included with the FA1 are a waterproof carrying case, a cleaning brush, ear tips optimized for bass(3 pairs), and ear tips optimized for a balanced sound signature(3 pairs) so that you are immediately ready to listen the way you want to.

*Specification*

Model: FA1

Wearing: over-ear/in-ear

Type: Single balanced armature driver

BA: Knowles ED-33357

DD: N/A

Frequency response: 20-20kHz

Sensitivity: 111dB/mW(@1kHz)

Impedance: 15Ω(@1kHz)

Rate power: 100mW

Plug: 3.5mm L-shaped gold-plated stereo jack

Cable length: 1.2m

Detachable cable design: standard MMCX connector

*Package*

FIIO FA1

From Penon page. $110


----------



## archy121 (Feb 15, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yeah, they feel really solid.
> 
> First impressions of sound is very impressive, I'll share more when I get some time with them but so far I'm very happy with my purchase.



I have been enjoying the Fidelio x2 for a while and  entertaining the idea of something else.
I’m hoping that these might offer some bass and not be too neutral/audiophile. I didn’t like akg702 or Sen HD600 for their lack of bass.

If you can offer comparisons in the area of bass that would be appreciated.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> New Fiio FA1. single Knowles BA in conjunction with Fiio for this earphone.
> 
> *FIIO FA1 1 Balanced Armature Driver HiFi MMCX In-Ear Earphone IEMs*
> 
> From Penon page. $110



Ds, you gotta follow more than Penon.  The FA1 Head-fi thread started 3 weeks ago. Sometimes Penon is slow as they wait to see something is gonna sell before they stock or in this case they most likely didn't get their FA1 stock in time to beat the holiday period. They have been on Amazon for $100.


----------



## Dsnuts

Whats the word on them. Any good?


----------



## jant71

Some like them better than or close enough to the much pricier FH5 and FA7 including HBB IIRC. HBB liked them(you can find his video), Brooko liked them. Here as well like them... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...hable-mmcx-cable.898307/page-10#post-14772622 
Toranku didn't(but not much cred as it seems a quick impression instead of really living with and learning about them)https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tor...onstantly-updated.895832/page-7#post-14774649


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FiiO FA1


----------



## CoiL

Hawaiibadboy said:


> FiiO FA1


This... from 1 BA ? That looks very good to me. Making me puzzled how one 1 tiny BA will sound in reality compared to this FR graph.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 16, 2019)

My take on the Sleeper. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ad...silicone-earphones.23574/reviews#review-21615




Missed the four out of 5 since I did have the cable fight me with some tangling and some noise. Will be better if they start including a clip with them.


----------



## silverfishla (Feb 16, 2019)

hBB can you do a graph comparison with the Campfire Comet if you still have them?


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys!

Here is my review of the LZ A6- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21618

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## peter123

pr0b3r said:


> *Auglamour F300 Dynamic Driver 2pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi In-Ear Earphones*
> 
> *Price: $35
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I bought these a while back and they arrived today. They're honestly one of the worst IEM's I've ever heard. They're sounding very slow and artificial and doesn't really do anything well. The only positive thing about them is that they look great and feels very well made. 

I'm surprised that everything I've seen about these has been quite positive but they're certainly not for me so I'd advise anyone considering them to really do their research and if possible buy them from a place where they can be returned.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately I bought these a while back and they arrived today. They're honestly one of the worst IEM's I've ever heard. They're sounding very slow and artificial and doesn't really do anything well. The only positive thing about them is that they look great and feels very well made.
> 
> I'm surprised that everything I've seen about these has been quite positive but they're certainly not for me so I'd advise anyone considering them to really do their research and if possible buy them from a place where they can be returned.


Interesting, the early impressions were so positive. Bit of a shame really, I really love the look.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Interesting, the early impressions were so positive. Bit of a shame really, I really love the look.



Me too, the look combined with the early impression was the reason I bought them. I'd guess that I could just look at them and listen to something else


----------



## paulindss (Feb 19, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately I bought these a while back and they arrived today. They're honestly one of the worst IEM's I've ever heard. They're sounding very slow and artificial and doesn't really do anything well. The only positive thing about them is that they look great and feels very well made.
> 
> I'm surprised that everything I've seen about these has been quite positive but they're certainly not for me so I'd advise anyone considering them to really do their research and if possible buy them from a place where they can be returned.



Hm... I kinda agree, but disagreeing.

I was also not impressed ans posted my impressions comparing to bqeyz kb1 starting here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1083#post-14781633

Theh are slow and don't go well with some genres but they got a above average mid range and a even treble response.

They aren't just trash.

It works for hip-hop and so on. Some people like that slow bass i think.

I am reselling mine to a guy and explicitly described it's because of the slow bass.


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately I bought these a while back and they arrived today. They're honestly one of the worst IEM's I've ever heard. They're sounding very slow and artificial and doesn't really do anything well. The only positive thing about them is that they look great and feels very well made.
> 
> I'm surprised that everything I've seen about these has been quite positive but they're certainly not for me so I'd advise anyone considering them to really do their research and if possible buy them from a place where they can be returned.



I've also had it for a few weeks, I don't think its that bad, at least. @Wiljen 's impressions mostly lined up with mine (although I think the soundstage is average at best).

I've seen a couple users complained it sounded really bad among several glowing impressions (on a shopee page, I think?), so chi-fi QC strikes again?


----------



## emrelights1973

I am not Shure this is the right thread to as but I ask anyway...

is there a way to get Tin Audio Blue tips from somewhere? or what are the good alternatives..... I like blue very much


----------



## assassin10000

emrelights1973 said:


> I am not Shure this is the right thread to as but I ask anyway...
> 
> is there a way to get Tin Audio Blue tips from somewhere? or what are the good alternatives..... I like blue very much



They are just standard blue foam tips afaik. They can be found for cheap on aliexpress in s/m/l and different nozzle sizes t100-t400/500

Like these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...ory-Foam-Sponge-ear-pads-for/32960376221.html


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> Hm... I kinda agree, but disagreeing.
> 
> I was also not impressed ans posted my impressions comparing to bqeyz kb1 starting here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1083#post-14781633
> 
> ...


Who was it who hyped them firstly here? -.- I gave bad recommendations to some of my local folks. Never thought it was so bad and for 30$ seemed nice rec.


----------



## IryxBRO

My take on HIFI BOY OS V3 as promissed. 

My blog: LINK
HeadFi: LINK


----------



## crabdog

Got these CTZ 12 BA today. I haven't had much listening time so I won't say much about the sound at this point except it is not at all what I was expecting. The build is really nice and the fit is superb. The cable is really nice - similar to the Tin Audio T3 cable but a little more premium. More impressions coming soon.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 
Whoever has gotten the *Toneking T4* recently and has been feeling that their impressions do not match up with previous impressions of people here on Head-fi, *here is an update*. I felt the same and also recently watched @Hawaiibadboy's video on it who felt differently about it too. I got in touch with Toneking and they told me that they *changed the tuning of the T4* recently. Below is the statement from the company's representative. 

_"Hello, this is a modified tone style, but the internal unit is the same, but the tone style has been changed, the early sound style is partial analysis, the later upgrade of the middle and bass, sound more balanced."_

From the above statement I can make out that they filled up the mids and bass in order to tune it to what they perceive as a balanced tuning for their product. 

Anyway, I will post a detailed review of it soon. Thinking of calling this Toneking T4 V2. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> Whoever has gotten the *Toneking T4* recently and has been feeling that their impressions do not match up with previous impressions of people here on Head-fi, *here is an update*. I felt the same and also recently watched @Hawaiibadboy's video on it who felt differently about it too. I got in touch with Toneking and they told me that they *changed the tuning of the T4* recently. Below is the statement from the company's representative.
> 
> _"Hello, this is a modified tone style, but the internal unit is the same, but the tone style has been changed, the early sound style is partial analysis, the later upgrade of the middle and bass, sound more balanced."_
> ...



Thanks for following up and digging into that. Makes sense.   Hope to hear the V2


----------



## superuser1

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Thanks for following up and digging into that. Makes sense.   Hope to hear the V2


Chris i thought what you had was the V2? No?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Feb 21, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Chris i thought what you had was the V2? No?



https://www.facebook.com/2149740408642576/photos/a.2149849065298377/2233393623610587/?type=3&theater

Man I dunno?

Was not aware there were 2 and mine was the 2nd one.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 21, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/2149740408642576/photos/a.2149849065298377/2233393623610587/?type=3&theater
> 
> Man I dunno?
> 
> Was not aware there were 2 and mine was the 2nd one.



Yours is the V2, exactly like the one I have. We both got it from the same source and around the same time.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Animagus said:


> Yours is the V2, exactly like the one I have. We both got it from the same source and around the same time.



Is the V2 supposed to be an improvement? I think they missed the target


----------



## Animagus

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Is the V2 supposed to be an improvement? I think they missed the target



After reading @superuser1 's and @hakuzen 's impressions about the V1, I think they really did. I was looking forward to it sounding like how they described it to be. 
Mine doesn't sound as bad as how you feel about it but nonetheless it doesn't sound like the previous impressions. I thought it would compliment the others like TSMR-3 well but it falls quite short.


----------



## Trebor1966

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Is the V2 supposed to be an improvement? I think they missed the target



Hi Chris, may i ask friendly when will you test the allready bought JVD FD01/02?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Trebor1966 said:


> Hi Chris, may i ask friendly when will you test the allready bought JVD FD01/02?




Hey bro, probably in the next few days


----------



## Trebor1966

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Hey bro, probably in the next few days


Hi Chris,

may i give you a hint: test the FD02 with the pure copper cable from Nobunaga Labs (i saw it in your inventory on youtube)
https://www.amazon.co.jp/Nobunaga-T...srs=2489089051&ie=UTF8&qid=1550744555&sr=8-13

Maybe after testing we will have a new king in the house 
It will definitely destroy KPE - believe me


----------



## stmiller

I don't understand why a company will change the sound of an iem while still selling it as the original.. 

Same thing kz did with the zs5.

It's better to tag it as 'pro' or something so as to differentiate from the original version.


----------



## darmanastartes (Feb 22, 2019)

Nicehck N3 measurements:

 

TRN H1 measurements:
 

EDIT:
Measured with a Dayton iMM-6 mic, Ugreen USB audio interface, and a vinyl tubing coupler.
Measurements are provided with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation.
The magnitude of the 8k valley is probably an artifact of the coupler, which I have seen on on other Dayton mic + vinyl tubing measurements.

Attached for comparison is the official Nicehck N3 graph:




The peaks are in roughly the same places, indicating that the manufacturer's graph is real, albeit squashed.


----------



## jant71

Trebor1966 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> may i give you a hint: test the FD02 with the pure copper cable from Nobunaga Labs (i saw it in your inventory on youtube)
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/Nobunaga-Tsujigahana-4-4mm5極バランス対応-MMCXリケーブル-NLA-TJH/dp/B07FVQTP2L/ref=lp_2489089051_1_13?srs=2489089051&ie=UTF8&qid=1550744555&sr=8-13
> ...




Hope it would for over double the price. With that cable it is $360-ish vs $170-ish for the KP.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Feb 21, 2019)

I've got the JVC FW01, which is the woodie in that S Series, and while I love it, the fit could be a little better. With over 100 hours in, with the Spiral Dots and the stock cable, it's a very airy and wide listen. Very high end imaging and timbre. The timbre is pretty much better than any other iem i've ever owned, including the FX850. The reason it's better than the FX80 is the bass. The one thing about that particular iem i didn't like was the heavy handed bass. I had to EQ it down, plus the slight bleed. The FW01 does not suffer from that characteristic. The bass is plenty fast, controlled, with no bleed. With the t2 pro cable, the sound is slightly brighter with a decrease in bass quantity, but the timbre is even more mind blowing. I'm looking forward to trying the T3 cable with the FW01, to see how it changes the sound characteristics. I stuck with the stock JVC cable though, because I like the boosted bass vs the T2 pro cable. While from a pure technical standpoint, the FW01 is better than the IE800, but I still tend to reach for the IE800 due to the fit being so amazing and comfy.

I look forward to your review of the Solidedge FD01, @Hawaiibadboy  Especially how you like the fit. It truly is the only downside IMHO of the FW01. The chassis' are just so BIG.


----------



## Animagus

Hey @Hawaiibadboy ! I was informed that you have a new IEC 711 based setup for measurement instead of the iMM6. If you get some time, could you please re-measure the Toneking T4 for me once? I want to compare if our units are consistent or different and the exact changes that have been made to the tuning. I have @hakuzen 's T4 V1 graph for comparison. Thanks in advance! 
Cheers!


----------



## FastAndClean

LZ A6 measurements


----------



## IryxBRO

FastAndClean said:


> LZ A6 measurements



Looks as if my ears were right when I was writing my review of A6 and A6Mini without measurements.... Thank you for that!!!


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> Looks as if my ears were right when I was writing my review of A6 and A6Mini without measurements.... Thank you for that!!!


your review was excellent


----------



## IryxBRO

FastAndClean said:


> your review was excellent



Glad to know that my ears are still capable  Anyway, I would PM you a bit later. Have a couple of questions. Thank you.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Rockwell75

Otto Motor said:


> I'll never never fork out $1300 for an earphone even if I won the lottery jackpot or became a dentist. At this price, the Atlas (and any other earphone) better be perfect.[/SIZE]



That's what I said until I tried the Atlas   It's less a question of cost and more of value.  $1300 is a lot of money but the bliss I experience listening to them is worth it.  It's an addictive sound.  To each their own though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

Its alive: www.audioreviews.org



And it contains:
1. An in-depth review of the NiceHCK DT600
2. All my 20 or so Head-Fi reviews
3. My measurements database
4. A comprehensive overview of reversible modding

It is never too late to bookmark it.


----------



## CoFire

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice site, a quick browse and I'm already anticipating reading some of the articles. Thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 23, 2019)

CoFire said:


> Nice site, a quick browse and I'm already anticipating reading some of the articles. Thanks.


Thanks. Anticipation is always better than instant gratification .


----------



## Adide

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck ahead.

You might want to rearrange articles on first page as right now it looks more like NiceHCK website.


----------



## gugman

Hi all 

I am very curious about 2 iems, Tanchjim Oxygen and Moondrop Blessing, though I cant find many reviews online, except I think @IryxBRO loves his Oxygens very much : ) 

Any suggestions  

Cheers


----------



## CoiL

gugman said:


> I am very curious about 2 iems, Tanchjim Oxygen and Moondrop Blessing, though I cant find many reviews online, except I think @IryxBRO loves his Oxygens very much : )


I striked-through something for You... replace it with Moondrop Kanas Pro


----------



## manukmanohar

CoiL said:


> I striked-through something for You... replace it with Moondrop Kanas Pro



Have you compared both or is it based on bggar reviews? If former, would be interested to know how they compare in detail.


----------



## CoiL

manukmanohar said:


> Have you compared both or is it based on bggar reviews? If former, would be interested to know how they compare in detail.


I don`t have Blessing, so take my comment as salty but I have read reviews and impressions and my conclusion is that KP is better value and better "universally" tuned with better ability to EQ. I also looked towards Blessing and it`s graph but praise and price tag on KP took me over and I do not regret a bit.


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 24, 2019)

gugman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am very curious about 2 iems, Tanchjim Oxygen and Moondrop Blessing, though I cant find many reviews online, except I think @IryxBRO loves his Oxygens very much : )
> 
> ...



From my review of MKP that would be published in a couple of days. IMHO:

*Comparison to Tanchjim Oxygen:*

Type: Tanchjim Oxygen is another single dynamic option, based on carbon driver with two shell cavities.







Fit: Not the best fit due to short output nozzles. Having hard times with that.






Sound: here comes the battle. For me, Tanchjim Oxygen is the best model among all IEMs despite the cost, amount of drivers or fit. It sounds so good with HiBY R6Pro DAP that I don't care about any shortcomings of this model. And no - Kanas Pro is not a competitor. All pros of Kanas Pro should be multiplied while all cons should be removed to form and describe the sound of Tanchjim Oxygen. Not that emphasized lows with excellent texturing, even more body to mids, no emphasis on female vocals, similarly warm timbre, less accent on treble while the clarity and extension stays the same, better instrument separation... Just more balanced and neutral sound with the same virtues. If not the problems with fit - I would shout about Oxygen superiority in $0-300 range at each corner... Anyway, logical outcome and unfair comparison again because Kanas Pro IEMs are significantly cheaper.

Same results woith Hidizs AP80 DAP...


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

My take on the NiceHCK DT600:

*Head-Fi ｜ audioreviews.org*


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> From my review of MKP that would be published in a couple of days. IMHO:
> 
> *Comparison to Tanchjim Oxygen:*
> 
> ...


lol they are a lot smaller than the KP and KP is already a small earphone


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really impressive start otto.


----------



## CoiL

@loomisjohnson ,You should transfer Your aproears reviews to otto`s site cuz seems that apro is dead?


----------



## loomisjohnson

CoiL said:


> @loomisjohnson ,You should transfer Your aproears reviews to otto`s site cuz seems that apro is dead?


up to otto--it's his site after all


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> up to otto--it's his site after all



If for some reason, that doesn't go, you are more than welcome to post to my site if you'd like.


----------



## cqtek (Feb 24, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've finally published your website! Fantastic!

I had been waiting a long time for its inauguration. And it was worth it.

Good luck with the project and thank you very much for the measures, you know I'm very interested in them.

Of course it went directly to favorites and I've already shared it with my audiophile friends.

On the other hand, I leave here my last review, I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a6mini.23522/reviews#review-21661


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 25, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> Really impressive start otto.


Thanks loomis. I was sitting in front of my friend's stereo much of the afternoon checking out an $800 loaner dac from Denmark (other forums send loaners around). We had to deal with the statement of a professional review site that there was no sonic difference between this rather expensive dac and others. But the "subtle" differences were actually HUGE in the long run. Review to come.

This showed me how much I have learnt here on Head-Fi and elsewhere, from Head-Fiers and "Elsewherers". *Thank you very much, everybody! *Now take this developing knowledge and combine it with data...there will be lots of fun on my blog.

And, as always, I have thrown my impertinent humour and teutonic subversiveness into the mix...for the case you haven't seen my footer 

Yep, I am Franconia, too...


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> up to otto--it's his site after all


I'll take them with a kiss! I encourage guest posts...working even on German second opinions from CHI-FIEAR as well as on @Slater. I am not the kind of guy who reviews XX a week and need every hand to help me fill this blog.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on TinHiFi's newest, the T3.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## battosai

B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on TinHiFi's newest, the T3.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Great review! Can't wait to receive my T3! 
A little mistake towards the end of the review:
(I quote) 
Select Comparisons (volumes matched using Dayton iMM-6):

_T2/T2 Pro: _The T3 is brighter than the T2 but not as bright as the T3.
(end quote) 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## B9Scrambler

battosai said:


> Great review! Can't wait to receive my T3!
> A little mistake towards the end of the review:
> (I quote)
> Select Comparisons (volumes matched using Dayton iMM-6):
> ...



Why thank you. Has been fixed.


----------



## gugman

IryxBRO said:


> For me, Tanchjim Oxygen is the best model among all IEMs despite the cost, amount of drivers or fit. It sounds so good with HiBY R6Pro DAP that I don't care about any shortcomings of this model. And no - Kanas Pro is not a competitor. All pros of Kanas Pro should be multiplied while all cons should be removed to form and describe the sound of Tanchjim Oxygen. Not that emphasized lows with excellent texturing, even more body to mids, no emphasis on female vocals, similarly warm timbre, less accent on treble while the clarity and extension stays the same, better instrument separation... Just more balanced and neutral sound with the same virtues. If not the problems with fit - I would shout about Oxygen superiority in $0-300 range at each corner... Anyway, logical outcome and unfair comparison again because Kanas Pro IEMs are significantly cheaper.
> 
> Same results woith Hidizs AP80 DAP...



Well, I just bought Oxygens


----------



## IryxBRO

gugman said:


> Well, I just bought Oxygens



good. hope that you won't be disappointed. mind the fit - Oxygen are not the best IEMs in this respect...


----------



## superuser1

IryxBRO said:


> good. hope that you won't be disappointed. mind the fit - Oxygen are not the best IEMs in this respect...


Fitwise i dont think you can get any worse than the Kylin


----------



## IryxBRO

superuser1 said:


> Fitwise i dont think you can get any worse than the Kylin



Kylin are bad cause of short and cone type nozzles. Oxygen only lacks the length...


----------



## B9Scrambler

superuser1 said:


> Fitwise i dont think you can get any worse than the Kylin



You found the Kylin to have a weird fit too?


----------



## superuser1

B9Scrambler said:


> You found the Kylin to have a weird fit too?


Absolutely... weird would clearly be an understatement.


----------



## gugman

IryxBRO said:


> good. hope that you won't be disappointed. mind the fit - Oxygen are not the best IEMs in this respect...



Can you advise which balanced cable should I consider? 2.5mm


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 25, 2019)

But once you get the Kylin to fit it is wonderful


----------



## IryxBRO

B9Scrambler said:


> You found the Kylin to have a weird fit too?



yes, too short and cone-type nozzles. bad fit.


----------



## B9Scrambler

superuser1 said:


> Absolutely... weird would clearly be an understatement.



Lol! I wonder if you'd have issues with the Auglamour R8, KZ ED16, Astrotec BX70, and other earphones that have the same sort of vertical orientation? They all give me a lot of trouble. Need to really hunt to find just the right tips.


----------



## IryxBRO

HungryPanda said:


> But once you get the Kylin to fit it is wonderful



bass is too slow in comparison to other ranges. sounds kind of weird and disconnected.


----------



## IryxBRO

B9Scrambler said:


> Lol! I wonder if you'd have issues with the Auglamour R8, KZ ED16, Astrotec BX70, and other earphones that have the same sort of vertical orientation? They all give me a lot of trouble. Need to really hunt to find just the right tips.



I have lots of questions to KZ ED16. You can read it here


----------



## B9Scrambler

IryxBRO said:


> I have lots of questions to KZ ED16. You can read it here



lol, I remember your review


----------



## superuser1

B9Scrambler said:


> Lol! I wonder if you'd have issues with the Auglamour R8, KZ ED16, Astrotec BX70, and other earphones that have the same sort of vertical orientation? They all give me a lot of trouble. Need to really hunt to find just the right tips.


I seem to have a very similar issue as you. Its a pain when they literally keep popping out


----------



## Animagus

superuser1 said:


> I seem to have a very similar issue as you. Its a pain when they literally keep popping out



Popping out? The nozzles don't even go in! It's like they are just there, hanging out, in my concha. Lol!


----------



## crabdog

No problem with the Kylin fit for me with the right tips. Not that I would really want to listen for long anyway.


----------



## Animagus

crabdog said:


> No problem with the Kylin fit for me with the right tips. Not that I would really want to listen for long anyway.



Haha. I get a decent fit with wide and long bore ear tips but they just block my ear canal, they don't go in properly. Sigh. (Trying to avoid explicit jokes real bad) Haha


----------



## Broquen (Feb 25, 2019)

Have you tried double or triple flange tips?


----------



## silverfishla

Kylin is one of my favorites.  I love the bass section of that iem and find it quite resolving in detail as well.  It’s timbre is really good and has good depth in the soundstage.  I use the largest tips I can find and sit them on the edge of the seal.  I cannot push them deep into my ears without them being angled (so, yes I wish the nozzles were a few millimeters longer).  It presents music full bodied and cohesive with some thump.  I listen to it and wonder how anyone could not like it.  Graphs and niggles be damned.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 25, 2019)

Chairman Mao says: Resurrecting Asian Provocative Ear --- legacy edition?


----------



## IryxBRO

Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs). 

Link to my blog
On HeadFi


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> 
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi


Excellent written as usual and this time with some good comparisons with other popular iems , good work BRO ,


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audio-technica-ath-ckr100is-iem   This is at  $185 on MD. I still listen to my old CKR10 and these are some of the best pure dynamic sounds around. I read these CKR100 are am improvement. The only thing that kinda suck is these require proprietary connectors for the cable. Otherwise very compelling.


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> From my review of MKP that would be published in a couple of days. IMHO:
> 
> *Comparison to Tanchjim Oxygen:*
> 
> ...


Oxygen can be drive well enough with a good smartphone like Note9 ,?

Oxygen and KPE , which one is more easy to drive ,?


----------



## IryxBRO

Ahmad313 said:


> Excellent written as usual and this time with some good comparisons with other popular iems , good work BRO ,



Thank you! Trying to be precise and honest.


----------



## jant71

@Dsnuts  Hmmm. The CKR100is went from around $400 to $249 and now $185 on Massdrop. New models coming and they are clearing out? The cable connector is the A2DC and been around enough to plenty of options on Ali and many cable makers have them so the issue is actually more finding cable down/no memory wire portion than the connectors  Obviously BT cables would still be harder to find but are out there... https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-OKCSC-Replacement-Detachable-microphone/dp/B074K5M6GD

Indeed a bit compelling and worth reading back up on them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 25, 2019)

As much as AT was throwing out newer models yearly they seemed to have slowed down last couple of years. Seems the CKR models are now obsolete which would explain whey these are on MD. Reading that there will be a CK2000ti model. 

Dual push pull.


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 25, 2019)

Ahmad313 said:


> Oxygen can be drive well enough with a good smartphone like Note9 ,?
> Oxygen and KPE , which one is more easy to drive ,?



I think it would be similar. Maybe, Oxygen would be a bit more tough load...
Anyway - I really don't think that Note9 would be able to disclose the potential of MKP or Oxygen. Not every good DAP is capable to handle it nicely. For instance - Hidizs AP80 is not that textured on lows and detailed in overall in comparison to HiBY R6Pro when paired with Oxygen... And it has much more driving ability and much better audio HW than a regular smartphone...


----------



## loomisjohnson

appreciate it--let me know if i can be of help


----------



## HungryPanda

Spanner in the works IMR R1 Zenith


----------



## Jackpot77

HungryPanda said:


> Spanner in the works IMR R1 Zenith



Really been getting into mine the last two days, since I got the replacement. Think they could be a contender...


----------



## demo-to

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice site. I like.

Very interesting and helpful mod section, too.

I tried the Tin Audio T2 balanced mod (both holes taped) and I was speechless the first moment how good this sounds.

*Tin Audio T2 rules the (budget) IEM world!*

BTW, I tried hundreds of IEM's the last three years - up to AKG N5005, CA Andromeda, Solaris, InEar Prophile P8 and honestly, in my opinion all you need up to this price point is the T2 with the balanced mod, highs taming foam tips and a close to zero impedance output DAP (like my Shanling M0) and the audiophiles heaven is there. I could not make out reasonable advantages of the flagships which justifies the price difference. Honestly, out of all the IEMs I heard I only preferred the Prophile 8 by a very small margin over the T2 (even w/o mod) due to the better, cleaner and to the point bass of the P8 at that time. But now with the mod applied, the T2 bass quality improves so much. So I am more than happy with the T2 and this is recently because I found this mod at your site. Very helpful!


----------



## CoiL (Feb 26, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Fitwise i dont think you can get any worse than the Kylin





IryxBRO said:


> Kylin are bad cause of short and cone type nozzles. Oxygen only lacks the length...


To me, by pictures and videos, Kylin shape seems quite ok. I think it`s rather about finding right tips.
OH1 shaped IEM (Fonge T01), in contrary are worst shell type I have ever tried as they have that "sharp pointing" end near the nozzle, which doesn`t let to adjust shell(and thus nozzle) angle.
I have small ears and ear-canals and it is impossible to get good fit even if I find promising tips due to that issue. With Kylin, I imagine it wouldn`t be problem. But Kylin`s connectors should be still more at "outside" of shell, that might cause issues too.


----------



## gugman

@IryxBRO  after reading your experience about R6 and Oxygen synergy I almost pulled the triger and ordered R6 as well, but last minute I decided to wait for Oxygens and try it with my  iFi xDSD, could be a great duo, will report


----------



## HerrXRDS

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audio-technica-ath-ckr100is-iem   This is at  $185 on MD. I still listen to my old CKR10 and these are some of the best pure dynamic sounds around. I read these CKR100 are am improvement. The only thing that kinda suck is these require proprietary connectors for the cable. Otherwise very compelling.



Are these worth it over the KPE, Oxygen, S4 or DM6?


----------



## Otto Motor

demo-to said:


> Really nice site. I like.
> 
> Very interesting and helpful mod section, too.
> 
> ...


Na also! In bälde vielleicht auch mit Kommentaren auf Deutsch. I also like my Shanling M0.


----------



## Dsnuts

HerrXRDS said:


> Are these worth it over the KPE, Oxygen, S4 or DM6?



Dont own any of the phones you mentioned. But I can say my CKR10 still hangs with any earphone I have inlcuding my IT01s. Not too much written about the CKR100 but I would do some research on them if your curious.  I am debating myself if I want to give these a go or not.


----------



## IryxBRO

gugman said:


> @IryxBRO  after reading your experience about R6 and Oxygen synergy I almost pulled the triger and ordered R6 as well, but last minute I decided to wait for Oxygens and try it with my  iFi xDSD, could be a great duo, will report



Ok, would be waiting for your comment. But if you'd think about HiBY - think R6Pro, not R6. It has <1ohm output impedance + more power


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts said:


> Dont own any of the phones you mentioned. But I can say my CKR10 still hangs with any earphone I have inlcuding my IT01s. Not too much written about the CKR100 but I would do some research on them if your curious.  I am debating myself if I want to give these a go or not.


If you don’t buy, you’re not a superfan.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 26, 2019)

Who is a superfan of AT anymore?? Their headphone design is really outdated and they still have those headbands that stick out too much. They also have pushed too much to the overcharge and then let the price drop thing. Probably shouldn't have been charging $400 for these at least w/o a better cable.  They do too much making one good model and filling the rest of a series with blah stuff that is lacking. Okay, they put out a $99 BT headphones and they drop any aptX from the higher model, we know they are giving us the lower quality driver, and then they drop the 3.5mm socket as well What! And it is a Sound Reality model? What is it, give us almost nothing so we just buy the better model cause only it has anything worthwhile going for it? Their BT models have been blowing pretty hard in design and features lately again except for the top range. Unless more than $199 no aptX not like aptX is even a top codec. AT has been hard to like lately.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

saw this today


----------



## chinmie

audiohurric4ne said:


> saw this today



nice looking. is that detachable?


----------



## chinmie

so my Symbio peels have arrived 
need to order more of these


----------



## Zerohour88

audiohurric4ne said:


> saw this today



http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vs3/

Due to new regulation by Vsonic, all Vsonic products will only be available via the official Vsonic flagaship store managed by us. 

I hope they manage put out another hit like the GR07, with better build quality. I think I've come across 2 units that disintegrated after a couple of months and know a dude who had 3 separate units who kept buying them despite breaking because its so good


----------



## HerrXRDS

Zerohour88 said:


> http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vs3/
> 
> Due to new regulation by Vsonic, all Vsonic products will only be available via the official Vsonic flagaship store managed by us.
> 
> I hope they manage put out another hit like the GR07, with better build quality. I think I've come across 2 units that disintegrated after a couple of months and know a dude who had 3 separate units who kept buying them despite breaking because its so good




I could have probably bought an Andromeda with how much I've spent on Vsonics, damn things kept breaking apart, last one literally disintegrated, like shell came apart and when I wanted to glue it back together, the damn magnet on the driver fell off like it was never glued. One report of bad quality on this new series and I'm out, I don't care how good it sounds.


----------



## battosai

chinmie said:


> so my Symbio peels have arrived
> need to order more of these


Need to upgrade your cables mate...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-52


----------



## hakuzen

+1 about gr07 build quality: cracked shell here..


----------



## chinmie

battosai said:


> Need to upgrade your cables mate...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-52



for which one? and what for?


----------



## battosai

chinmie said:


> for which one? and what for?


All with replaceable cables! If you don't do it for the sound improvement, do it for the bling!


----------



## chinmie

battosai said:


> All with replaceable cables! If you don't do it for the sound improvement, do it for the bling!



naah, all of those uses stock cables except the B5+ (i forgot where i bought it, balanced cable) and the DM6 (oyaide MX) because I've tried them with other cables and i like them better like that, with the exception of B5+ and DM6 because the stock cables sounded off to me. and i do have access to friends with cables worth hundreds of usd a piece so I've done not too shabby research 

i also dont like cables that looks too blingy. the more subdued and unnoticeable they are the better


----------



## Ahmad313

IryxBRO said:


> Ok, would be waiting for your comment. But if you'd think about HiBY - think R6Pro, not R6. It has <1ohm output impedance + more power


R6 Pro DAP alone has enough power to drive power hungry iems properly like Oxygen or we still need a amp with it ,?


----------



## Animagus (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys! Here is an update to the *Tonking T4 tuning change confusion*.

Below are graphs from @Hawaiibadboy and @hakuzen of their T4s for comparison. I personally know that Hakuzen's setup is well calibrated as he has kept me in the loop about it. Sadly, don't know much about HBB's.

Taking all the variables of the measurement rig into account, they're actually not quite different above 125Hz. HBB's bass roll off is a little off probably because of an improper seal or difference in quality of the measurement mic (Hakuzen's input). My unit certainly doesn't start rolling off around 125Hz with such a steep slope (that's like a -12dB slope Low-cut at 125Hz).

Anyway, after looking at the graphs, I don't think there are 2 differently tuned T4s. The slight differences are measurement variations. HBB and I have units are from the same batch. @hakuzen and @superuser1 both got theirs a couple of months back.

Toneking anyway told me that they refined T4 some time back (I don't know when exactly) and the changes weren't major enough to give the model a new name or version. I can't really make out what they changed really. I don't even know why they even mentioned it to me as the changes they made are indiscernible.

*So I guess it's safe to say that there are no 2 different versions of the Toneking T4, certainly not different enough to differentiate. So I guess all the units bought within the last couple of months should sound the same.
*
For reference, my, hakuzen, superuser1's T4s have a nice resin based thick nozzle with a shape like CIEMs.

Here are the graphs for your reference.

Hakuzen's T4.




HBB's T4


----------



## IryxBRO

Ahmad313 said:


> R6 Pro DAP alone has enough power to drive power hungry iems properly like Oxygen or we still need a amp with it ,?



Definitely no need of amp with balanced output. As for 3.5mm - depends of the IEMs impedance. Many portable amps would have less output power. 

*Single-ended Headphone Output (3.5mm):*

Output Power: 245mW(@32Ω)+245mW(@32Ω)
Noise Floor Level (Noise): 3.8uVrms
Frequency Response (±3dB): 20Hz-90KHz
Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR): 131dB
Channel Separation (Crosstalk): 68dB
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N): 0.0025%
Closed-Loop Output Impedance: 0.24Ω
*Balanced Headphone Output (4.4mm):*

Output Power: 750mW(@32Ω)+750mW(@32Ω)
Noise Floor Level (Nosie): 5uVrms
Frequency Response (±3dB): 20Hz-90KHz
Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR): 133dB
Channel Separation (Crosstalk): 97dB
Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N): 0.0012%
Closed-Loop Output Impedance: 0.28Ω


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> Definitely no need of amp with balanced output. As for 3.5mm - depends of the IEMs impedance. Many portable amps would have less output power.
> 
> *Single-ended Headphone Output (3.5mm):*
> 
> ...



Even from the single ended output that should be enough power for any pair of IEM's. What IEM's don't you feel it has enough power for?


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> Even from the single ended output that should be enough power for any pair of IEM's. What IEM's don't you feel it has enough power for?



No problems with any IEMs. But you might want more juice when driving tough overheads


----------



## IryxBRO

My review of Auglamour F300 basic beginner IEMs. Good performance on lows and might be a good beginning but not in pink color 

My blog
HeadFi


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Not a new discoveries....well, for me it is as I discover that Brainwavz can make pretty good multi tuning, but still have work to do to became more competitive.

B400 (Late) review is up.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/br...armature-earphones.22688/reviews#review-21675


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> No problems with any IEMs. But you might want more juice when driving tough overheads



Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 27, 2019)

audioreviews.org proudly presents a new team member: *Loomis T. Johnson*.

As a quick start, here his *famous second opinions* on the

*EZAudio D4*

*Knowledge Zenith ED16*
*
TRN V80*


We have also secured the services of a high-profile earphone and headphone wiz from another forum.


----------



## gugman

Need a help here, as I'd love to order  balanced cable for Oxygens, just have no Idea which one


----------



## mochill

https://www.amazon.com/HifiHear-Hea...merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1550715979&sr=1-13


----------



## willywill

Too much for a cable anything over $30 is over price, I got a $4 balanced cable that get daily use with zero problem


----------



## mochill

For the sound , these are it


----------



## CoiL

Are You angry to the money or something? 
@gugman ,not 100% sure if it fits into Oxygens socket plastic part (You can make it fit with little knife cutting if needed anyway), but I offer cheaper solution:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...8.0&pvid=ffb58403-b9ea-4426-8e21-a868f45c4761


----------



## IryxBRO

gugman said:


> Can you advise which balanced cable should I consider? 2.5mm



Here are the original balanced options (4.4mm and 2.5mm) by Tanchjim 
Should be the best fit


----------



## gugman

IryxBRO said:


> Here are the original balanced options (4.4mm and 2.5mm) by Tanchjim
> Should be the best fit



Thank you !!!


----------



## Mukkish

Would BGVP DMG fit small ear canals and pinna where the ear cavity where in-ears fit is relatively small?
Would everyone who own DMG and 1more triple recommend DMG for sound (full bodied and not harsh, but still airy) and fit for small ears?
They will be driven straight out of a phone.
How do both sound in comparison to TF10? LB,MB,UB,LM,MM,UM,LT,MT,UT in terms of response (lower/equal/higher).


----------



## battosai

Mukkish said:


> How do both sound in comparison to TF10? LB,MB,UB,LM,MM,UM,LT,MT,UT in terms of response (lower/equal/higher).


Dafuq?


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 1, 2019)

These *$18 CAD JVCs* are actually really good with a surprisingly clear sound. Fun! The curve is a bit deceiving as the bass is quite crisp (which makes it less intrusive). Removing some of the bass with air venting still leaves enough of it but passively brings out the upper midrange and lower treble, which can be somewhat tamed with micropore tape.

You find the detailed modding steps (plus reference to the original forum posts) at *audioreviews.org (Modding 101 tab).










*


----------



## jaker782

gugman said:


> Need a help here, as I'd love to order  balanced cable for Oxygens, just have no Idea which one



I recently received the Oxygen and am using this cable, which works great.  It comes in black or silver.

https://www.amazon.com/Extension-**...qid=1551463842&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull&th=1


----------



## gugman

jaker782 said:


> I recently received the Oxygen and am using this cable, which works great.  It comes in black or silver.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Extension-****-Headphones-Balanced-Connection/dp/B07BF82LLN/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_2?keywords=****+2.5mm+4+core+2+pin+cable&qid=1551463842&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull&th=1



Thank you


----------



## ericp10

AKG N5005 are like $570 new on amazon. I would run (not walk) for this deal. You won't be able to do too much better for the money.


----------



## Broquen

ericp10 said:


> AKG N5005 are like $570 new on amazon. I would run (not walk) for this deal. You won't be able to do too much better for the money.



Good deal. I was thinking about them (600€ at that moment), but I finally opted for NCM NC5v2 and I'm happy with the decision.


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Good deal. I was thinking about them (600€ at that moment), but I finally opted for NCM NC5v2 and I'm happy with the decision.


Just happy


----------



## Mukkish

battosai said:


> Dafuq?



Well, there was no better way to ask for it such that I understand... apologies.
Guy A says, "oh the mids sound the sweetest I've heard"... three days later, guy B responds, "oh I see what you mean... the mids sound sweet indeed";
Except, I haven't heard them, and have no clue what sweet mids mean.
However, if I read that lower mids are higher in comparison to some other... now that's something I can understand.
I don't have a lot of earphones, nor do we get to try any out. You want to hear it, you buy it, that's how it is here.
So, I had to buy T2 and T2 pro, both, because some said T2 is better and some, T2 Pro. Some said that T2 Pro are sibilant and some said that they aren't.
I understand sound is subjective; but technical comparison isn't.
Lower Bass (LB) is lesser or equal or more... this I can understand... "A has a 2D bass while B has 3D", this I can't understand.
I have TF10 and FLC8S. Since FLC8S has a lot of combinations, I asked for a comparison against TF10.
I tried to figure that out from comparing the frequency responses but found a few strange things...
one being that everyone has said that the DMG has a laid back and non fatiguing treble, yet the compensated response showed higher amplitude in the treble region than the rest of the spectrum.
Then there's another problem, I'm not sure if the compensation target for TF10 and the other two are the same; even the equipment used to measure because of the time gap.
Anyways, I understand that it's too much of an ask, so I guess I'll just figure what I can and cross my fingers.
And thanks for putting so much here and out there; helps a lot.
Cheers.


----------



## battosai

Tell us what's your budget, what's your sound preference and I am sure a lot of people will help you. I don't have the DMG but his big brother DM6 and it is a great iem. now I don't have the TF10 but I still have a UE with a similar shape and the comfort of those is horrible (not to mention the looks). You can do much better than TF10 for much cheaper nowadays.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I sure hope the dual BA sound has grown and matured since the Zero Audio Doppio was released? I found them looking through an old box in my closet, which also contained my really old Pistons 2.0. It blew me away how unrefined the Pistons sound is compared to so many single dynamics. Bloated bass and really unrefined treble. The Doppios, on the other hand, sounded pretty decent. Nice clarity and unfatiguing highs, but the stage is really narrow. Like tall and thin. My JVC's and Senns put it to shame. So does the Tin Audio T2 pro. Imagine that. It just lacks excitement and soundstage. Interested to see how the T3 will stack up compared to the Doppio. I know there's been some dual BA's making their rounds lately, and getting some hype. I just hope they've evolved in stage and sound. Now back to listening to my JVC's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

ericp10 said:


> AKG N5005 are like $570 new on amazon. I would run (not walk) for this deal. You won't be able to do too much better for the money.



Is this the next gen K3003? These are near the top of your list. Better than the Angie's? How the timbre and treble extension? That's why I love my JVC FW01. The sublime timbre and the beautiful maturity and extension of the highs without sibilance coming into play. If I were to purchase these, I'd have to sell my JVC's, because I sure as heck ain't selling my Senns.


----------



## Lurk650

ericp10 said:


> AKG N5005 are like $570 new on amazon. I would run (not walk) for this deal. You won't be able to do too much better for the money.



They were $650 yesterday, I guess prices are dropping to get rid of stock since it wont be produced anymore apparently


----------



## Otto Motor

*audioreviews.org announces a third team member joining @loomisjohnson and me. For good reasons, his background is only available on the blog.

BIODEGRADED (author)*

Biodegraded is a learner-driver at XXXX. He likes listening to different equipment, but hasn’t heard much; likes measuring things, but only vaguely knows what he’s doing; and likes modding things to sound better, but he’s clumsy and often breaks them. Biodegraded is another geologist. Otto has had the pleasure and privilege of knowing him since the early 90s.


He favours a neutral tonal balance but will happily accept a warmer or bassier tilt if it accompanies his preferred delivery – smooth in the mids and highs but a bit drier and punchier in the bass. While he appreciates good gear, if he likes the music he’ll listen with earbuds if he has to.


----------



## Mukkish

battosai said:


> Tell us what's your budget, what's your sound preference and I am sure a lot of people will help you. I don't have the DMG but his big brother DM6 and it is a great iem. now I don't have the TF10 but I still have a UE with a similar shape and the comfort of those is horrible (not to mention the looks). You can do much better than TF10 for much cheaper nowadays.


Thanks Battosai.
Let me find the right forum to request recommendations.
Btw, I find TF10s almost perfect, and in FLC8S, my fav combination is Red ULF seal (that I removed and created my own custom seal) and no LF and MFHF filters.
I loved the airiness of the T2 but found the Pro harsh.
So if my budget is roughly $100(+/- 20), is there anything else that comes to your mind.


----------



## FastAndClean

new hybrid from Revonext - QT5


----------



## Lurk650

FastAndClean said:


> new hybrid from Revonext - QT5


Am I crazy or is that both the left side lol


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 2, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Am I crazy or is that both the left side lol


you are not, the pic is to show how they look from inside and outside


----------



## DBaldock9

Lurk650 said:


> Am I crazy or is that both the left side lol



Maybe it's a set for a Flounder Fish...


----------



## Otto Motor

Lurk650 said:


> Am I crazy or is that both the left side lol


Selling well around Tchernobyl...


----------



## Otto Motor

After a few hours with these *JVC HA-FM103M-B* and a bit of retouching I have to say that I am very impressed. They are made of soft plastic and have a cable you expect on a cheap battery charger (actually similar to the VE Monk Plus'). But boy do they sound good. Yes, they are bassy, but the bass is bone-dry and punchy. Clarity and soundstage are (more than surprisingly) good and the treble is refined and detailed. What blew me out of my boots is the natural timbre, which is in stark contrast to the plastic haptic.

In summary,  these JVCs may look like a toy but they certainly don't sound like one. They may actually make it as my airplane selection when travelling to the 



Spoiler: CANadaJAM London 2019








 tomorrow.


----------



## crabdog

I posted a review of the CTZ-6 if anyone is interested. For the price, I think it's a great neutral multi-BA.


----------



## thejoker13

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audio-technica-ath-ckr100is-iem   This is at  $185 on MD. I still listen to my old CKR10 and these are some of the best pure dynamic sounds around. I read these CKR100 are am improvement. The only thing that kinda suck is these require proprietary connectors for the cable. Otherwise very compelling.


I'm actually just getting ready to list my pair of ckr100is's. They're pretty good, but just don't get as much ear time because of having pairs with signatures that are more in line with my preferences. First 140.00 takes em, lol.


----------



## ericp10

Dsnuts said:


> Dont own any of the phones you mentioned. But I can say my CKR10 still hangs with any earphone I have including my IT01s. Not too much written about the CKR100 but I would do some research on them if your curious.  I am debating myself if I want to give these a go or not.



Just pulled out my CKR9 and put some spinfits on it that came with my AKG N5005. Wow! These still are great earphones! I have my CKR10 somewhere but I have to dig it out. Doing a comparison with the CKR9, N5005, IT04, and UM ME. I'll let you all know how they hang with each other in a bit.


----------



## ericp10

The ATH-CKR9 was fantastic with Spinfit tips, but I've found my ATH-CKR10. Just (censored)! I've found the tips for this DD after all of these years! The bass is phenomenal without recessing the mids! And the highs are just right (a tick more and the mids would be too bright for me). The weight on strings, percussion, and the guitar is just right. I'm listening to Curtis Mayfield's "Freddie's Dead".

As for the comparison with the other IEMs I listed, the CKR10 goes toe-to-toe with IT04 (except the CKR has more luscious bass). The ME.1 has such a different sound signature (cooler) that I have to re-listen to it a few more times (although it definitely competes). The winner, however, is clearly the AKG N5005 to my ears. It just digs down for details in the music while still keeping a somewhat warm presentation with pristine visceral bass. The vocals are the most natural sounding out of all of the earphones I listened to tonight. At $560 (what I've seen it going for lately) the N5005 is TOTL steal no doubt. But back to this CKR10. I forgot how great it is. I think I'll take it to work with me tomorrow.

Oh, the CKR10 is a bit warmer and fuller sounding than the CKR9.


----------



## Dsnuts

Stunning? Lol. Mine only has about 50 hours of burn in. It has a decent sound to it but stunning is not how I would describe these. I am sure more read will become apparent about these soon. NiceHCK seem to be proud of these. They are more like experiments. For the price these are not bad. They dont wow me but not bad. I find the stage a bit on the square as tall as it is wide. makes for some intimate music. Will have more to say once it is fully burned in.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Stunning? Lol. Mine only has about 50 hours of burn in. It has a decent sound to it but stunning is not how I would describe these. I am sure more read will become apparent about these soon. NiceHCK seem to be proud of these. They are more like experiments. For the price these are not bad. They dont wow me but not bad. I find the stage a bit on the square as tall as it is wide. makes for some intimate music. Will have more to say once it is fully burned in.



I've had mine 'burning in' since Feb 28 and gotta say, I'm not feeling them. Waiting for the recommend play time to pass before I starting judging them too harshly, but I'm not expecting any miracles.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 4, 2019)

I have no idea how they sound with the stock cable. I have too many nicer cables around for me to not use one on these. I am using a cable that cost more than the N3. Lol. But I will throw the stock cable on it soon. What I don't like about them is the square staging on them. some music sound compressed because of it. Not the best timbre either.

Thus far all the surprised bag earphone have been more miss than a hit imo. These are just another example of them. I will reserve final judgement till they get their full burn in but for now. They are just ok. Not great and not bad.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> I have no idea how they sound with the stock cable. I have too many nicer cables around for me to not use one on these. I am using a cable that cost more than the N3. Lol. But I will throw the stock cable on it soon. What I don't like about them is the square staging on them. some music sound compressed because of it. Not the best timbre either.
> 
> Thus far all the surprised bag earphone have been more miss than a hit imo. These are just another example of them. I will reserve final judgement till they get their full burn in but for now. They are just ok. Not great and not bad.



I've been using them with my nice HiFiHear 16 core cable. Haven't even unpacked the stock one yet, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems to me it is the cable and accessories or the lack there of is where the cost cutting measures are always with these cheaper NiceHCK earphones. Which is a bit of an oxymoron. Here is this exotic earphone. Oooo dual carbon nanotubes with a piezoelectric tweeter.. Ooooo~ ! with stunning sound quality to boot. 

You get a cheap ass 2 core core cable and a 3 pars of silicones.Lolz.


----------



## Dsnuts

ericp10 said:


> The ATH-CKR9 was fantastic with Spinfit tips, but I've found my ATH-CKR10. Just (censored)! I've found the tips for this DD after all of these years! The bass is phenomenal without recessing the mids! And the highs are just right (a tick more and the mids would be too bright for me). The weight on strings, percussion, and the guitar is just right. I'm listening to Curtis Mayfield's "Freddie's Dead".
> 
> As for the comparison with the other IEMs I listed, the CKR10 goes toe-to-toe with IT04 (except the CKR has more luscious bass). The ME.1 has such a different sound signature (cooler) that I have to re-listen to it a few more times (although it definitely competes). The winner, however, is clearly the AKG N5005 to my ears. It just digs down for details in the music while still keeping a somewhat warm presentation with pristine visceral bass. The vocals are the most natural sounding out of all of the earphones I listened to tonight. At $560 (what I've seen it going for lately) the N5005 is TOTL steal no doubt. But back to this CKR10. I forgot how great it is. I think I'll take it to work with me tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, the CKR10 is a bit warmer and fuller sounding than the CKR9.



Dont mind me some CKR9 and CKR10s. I still whip em out on occasion. Never let me down these two. Dont know exactly what the difference is on the CKR100 but to be honest the way AT was going now a days, I bet it is more a side grade at best vs the CKR10. which is the reason why I never went for the CKR100.


----------



## jant71

The semi-open nature of the CKR9/10 helped them out. Don't think the more sealed but larger housing 90 and 100 ever replicated the stage or the bass performance. To me bass wasn't the same on the E40 nor the CKR90. Was actually still there in the cheaper Sport3 which also had the vents...






Not sure why if "it ain't broke" you have to change it!


----------



## DannyBai

Anyone have any input on a true wireless earphone?
I was leaning toward the Sennheiser momentum but maybe there’s something else. I’d like top of the food chain sound and connectivity.


----------



## ericp10

DannyBai said:


> Anyone have any input on a true wireless earphone?
> I was leaning toward the Sennheiser momentum but maybe there’s something else. I’d like top of the food chain sound and connectivity.



Hey bro, you get three in one (wireless, balanced or 3.5 connector). Yes, I'm saying the AKG N5005 (and the sound is phenomenal! $560 on amazon, can't beat it.


----------



## DannyBai

ericp10 said:


> Hey bro, you get three in one (wireless, balanced or 3.5 connector). Yes, I'm saying the AKG N5005 (and the sound is phenomenal! $560 on amazon, can't beat it.


But, it has wire around the neck, right?
I have those and really want no wires. Awesome suggestion though.


----------



## SeeD

ericp10 said:


> Hey bro, you get three in one (wireless, balanced or 3.5 connector). Yes, I'm saying the AKG N5005 (and the sound is phenomenal! $560 on amazon, can't beat it.


The only ones I saw on Amazon were $1000 plus!


----------



## jant71

DannyBai said:


> Anyone have any input on a true wireless earphone?
> I was leaning toward the Sennheiser momentum but maybe there’s something else. I’d like top of the food chain sound and connectivity.



Check out the new Zero Audio Model...https://www.zeroaudio.jp/product/headphones/twz-1000

or wait for the new Qualcomm 5100 chipset models to come. Not sure we are even there quite yet for your "top of the food chain" model unless you want to settle for this current food chain which has it's issues and is currently changing to something better(chips, antenna, and battery and being able to get away from master/slave thing more and more). Mavin air-X as well but that seems to have a better model coming too.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 5, 2019)

*Report on CANadaJAM London 2019 at the Hope and Anchor - yes you missed it.*

It was attended by @HungryPanda (right) and @Otto Motor. As a result, the Panda ["give the man some bamboo"] will have to be renamed to "ThirstyPanda". ThirstyPanda pulled out numerous daps of his (about 600 -- estimated). And he gave Otto three NicePANDA earbuds -- self-made. Thankyouverymuch!

More photos in the spoiler: 



Spoiler: more pics


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 4, 2019)

.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> Check out the new Zero Audio Model...https://www.zeroaudio.jp/product/headphones/twz-1000
> 
> or wait for the new Qualcomm 5100 chipset models to come. Not sure we are even there quite yet for your "top of the food chain" model unless you want to settle for this current food chain which has it's issues and is currently changing to something better(chips, antenna, and battery and being able to get away from master/slave thing more and more). Mavin air-X as well but that seems to have a better model coming too.


Zero audio one seems pretty nice. Good choice I think but waiting for 5100 chip seems logical. I’m not sold on the current tech so thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Lurk650 (Mar 4, 2019)

DannyBai said:


> But, it has wire around the neck, right?
> I have those and really want no wires. Awesome suggestion though.



Not til May at the earliest but I have high hopes as Adv has always been solid for me. No Apt-X but AAC should be solid enough considering most TWE only have SBC. 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/model-x-true-wireless-the-best-sound-earbuds#/

Audio Technica I believe has one or two TWE but in the $200+ range.


----------



## DannyBai

Lurk650 said:


> Not til May at the earliest but I have high hopes as Adv has always been solid for me. No Apt-X but AAC should be solid enough considering most TWE only have SBC.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/model-x-true-wireless-the-best-sound-earbuds#/
> 
> Audio Technica I believe has one or two TWE but in the $200+ range.


My daily drivers are their M3 dongles. I like them quite a bit. As for the X, they remind me of the crazybaby which were pure junk and I don’t back projects anymore ever since I’ve been screwed over so many times. They do seem like a great company though.


----------



## jant71

@DannyBai if you know of the TRN BT20, you can keep an eye out for the next version of that. It is known for pretty solid connection and good sound and power but could use a few tweaks esp. going from one button to three would be very nice. Nice to use your own favorite earphones whether they be 2 pin or MMCX. Worth keeping an eye on. Positive there will be another version after a bit but only speculating they will go to more buttons but it makes sense.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, whats up with the IKKO OH1, any feedback here?

Have them in my ears right now, but im post trauma of how good **** sound...so, yeah, i get back to the chifi soundsignature were use but well tuned in they end. 

Soundstage is impressive, bass is sub centric, mids are....upper mids centric....ouch....but the imaging is great as well as overall details. Constructions is the biggest thumbs up from me.

Whats your toughs about the MIDS??????????????


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, I need help to make a list of best 100-300$ Chifi iem here:https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-with-reference-list-and-reviews-link.872245/

As i can't and will never try every chifi iem in this price range, it would be very appreciate to have some connoisseur sharing their best finds in this thread.


----------



## DannyBai

jant71 said:


> @DannyBai if you know of the TRN BT20, you can keep an eye out for the next version of that. It is known for pretty solid connection and good sound and power but could use a few tweaks esp. going from one button to three would be very nice. Nice to use your own favorite earphones whether they be 2 pin or MMCX. Worth keeping an eye on. Positive there will be another version after a bit but only speculating they will go to more buttons but it makes sense.


I forgot about those. I hope the updated version is a bit smaller as well. That is a good option.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys!

Finally got the TSMR-3 PRO test sample today and it sounds very very good. I will give it a thorough listen tonight and also compare it to the TSMR-3. I'll report back asap, once I've formed a confident opinion. I'm excited! 

Below is a picture of my Blue TSMR-3 PRO (I don't have my camera with me, Tansio Mirai clicked this before sending it to me)


----------



## waynes world

FastAndClean said:


> I-INTO i8, very well tuned triple DD in ear, drum and bass approved, i got 3 pairs
> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8





FastAndClean said:


> the i8 is warm and gentle in the treble, they need sub bass boost, very fun and with decent mids as well, the bass is very interesting, it sound like a professional subwoofer, kind of a rough chesty bass, and tight too





FastAndClean said:


> yes, they are very nice find, very rare tunning, no v shapes here, the woofer is back vented and the bass port goes in front to the nozzle, maybe that is the reason for the interesting sounding bass, overall a great deal at 18$ even if you are not a bass head they destroy most of the KZ stuff





waynes world said:


> I'm pretty sure they would spark up my tinnitus (reason I switched to buds), but for that price I think I'll have to find out!
> 
> Edit: "but for that price, I *am going to* find out!" Ordered



Just got the I-INTO I8's this morning. Something was off at first listen, but I quickly realized that they were still frozen from being in the mailbox all night lol.

Now that they are at room temperature, very interesting! Keep in mind that I haven't listened to iems for a very long time (just earbuds and headphones).

The I8's packaging and contents is rather impressive for the price. Quite the number of tips!

A few things come to mind after listening to them for a few hours:

(1) iems and earbuds sound different! It takes some time for my brain to get used to iems again.

(2) although your impressions don't suggest it, for some reason I was kind of expecting the I8's to be V-shaped bass cannons. But they are not. They are not overly warm like I thought they might be. The bass is very well controlled and clean. No mid-bass bloom. In fact they are very clean throughout the FR range. The mids seem to be nicely present. The highs are not fatiguing like I was worried they might be.

(3) they have less bass and less warmth then most of my earbuds, which surprises me. For example, my Svara L's (32ohm) have more bass and warmth (although I never really considered them to be very warm). I guess they have more mid-bass, which is giving me that impression. 

Epiphany #1 for me: cheap earbuds these days are really quite awesome, and I can see why I like them so much.

(4) but once my ears get used to the I8's, they sound really quite balanced and awesome.

Epiphany #2 for me: cheap iems these days are really quite awesome as well!

Summary: I'm a bit blown away by these cheapo I8s'!  Keep in mind that I don't have any experience with high end iems - I hope these aren't the gateway drug lol.

Do you think that they are affected very much by burn in?


----------



## FastAndClean

waynes world said:


> Just got the I-INTO I8's this morning. Something was off at first listen, but I quickly realized that they were still frozen from being in the mailbox all night lol.
> 
> Now that they are at room temperature, very interesting! Keep in mind that I haven't listened to iems for a very long time (just earbuds and headphones).
> 
> ...


i told you, they are awesome, for the burn in part, i am not sure, i kind of abuse them sometimes when i want some fun (with EQ), they take it and laugh at me like it is nothing, a powerhouse


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Alpha & Delta will lauch the KS3 soon.

The 6mm micro driver hide in this beautifull universal housing is really something special. Fast, accurate and extra clear....its like the D6 drivers but better tuned and more balanced, with more bass punch and less peaky treble. 

First impressions are sincerly good, and as it should sell around 130$, this is a serious contender. And this 8 cores cable is so incredible.


----------



## H T T

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Alpha & Delta will lauch the KS3 soon.
> 
> The 6mm micro driver hide in this beautifull universal housing is really something special. Fast, accurate and extra clear....its like the D6 drivers but better tuned and more balanced, with *more bass punch and less peaky treble*.
> 
> First impressions are sincerly good, and as it should sell around 130$, this is a serious contender. And this 8 cores cable is so incredible.



I'll keep to the regular D6 then. I appreciate an IEM that doesn't fall into the "bass punch" trap. There are sooooooooo many of those type of IEMs on the market. I don't hear the D6's treble as being "peaky". That said, I am a Beyer fan...


----------



## jant71

H T T said:


> I'll keep to the regular D6 then. I appreciate an IEM that doesn't fall into the "bass punch" trap. There are sooooooooo many of those type of IEMs on the market. I don't hear the D6's treble as being "peaky". That said, I am a Beyer fan...



Sounds like someone trying to justify what they have and maybe not spend some money? 

Bass "punch" can mean just that. Not amount but how it feels and hits. D6 was known to be softer unless you really powered it a certain way. Besides if it was now in any way big and boomy it wouldn't be fast and accurate. Only one impression but I read it as more balanced having a bit more bass and a bit off the treble amount and the bass does have more hit to it. Seeing that many reported the D6 as more clarity and upper end driven so this is actually a logical step for the new tuning but I don't see evidence that it went too far the other way. Sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

H T T said:


> I'll keep to the regular D6 then. I appreciate an IEM that doesn't fall into the "bass punch" trap. There are sooooooooo many of those type of IEMs on the market. I don't hear the D6's treble as being "peaky". That said, I am a Beyer fan...



Bro, i ADORE the D6, like, really, and when you push the ear tips over the vented hole of D6 you got good punch too, in fact biggest difference is surely soundstage deepness, and layering, as well of Detachable cable, wich lack with D6....I mean, this cable is so great I wanna use it on other IEM too!

KS3 aren't V shape, and mids are less bright in upper region, so they feel more balanced with rest of sound spectrum. Treble feel more organic than D6 too...but I really ove both, they have there use for different situation too, the whole construction really is serious for sub 150$ iem IMO


----------



## H T T

jant71 said:


> Sounds like someone trying to justify what they have and maybe not spend some money?
> 
> Bass "punch" can mean just that. Not amount but how it feels and hits. D6 was known to be softer unless you really powered it a certain way. Besides if it was now in any way big and boomy it wouldn't be fast and accurate. Only one impression but I read it as more balanced having a bit more bass and a bit off the treble amount and the bass does have more hit to it. Seeing that many reported the D6 as more clarity and upper end driven so this is actually a logical step for the new tuning but I don't see evidence that it went too far the other way. Sounds pretty good so far.



I’m quite a bit more frugal and focused with my purchases as I have so many audio bases covered with my present equipment. Plus I need to budget for a new keyboard and a synth plug-in or two...



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro, i ADORE the D6, like, really, and when you push the ear tips over the vented hole of D6 you got good punch too, in fact biggest difference is surely soundstage deepness, and layering, as well of Detachable cable, wich lack with D6....I mean, this cable is so great I wanna use it on other IEM too!
> 
> KS3 aren't V shape, and mids are less bright in upper region, so they feel more balanced with rest of sound spectrum. Treble feel more organic than D6 too...but I really ove both, they have there use for different situation too, the whole construction really is serious for sub 150$ iem IMO



I am not implying that the KS3 is bad. I’m just not in the market for another IEM with punchy bass. I have that covered by more than a few IEMs. What I am looking for is an IEM that complements what I have already. I am looking for a sub-$150 IEM that has a “neutral”, detailed, and delicate presentation. I need to be able to wear it with the cable down. Etymotics have too deep of an insertion to be comfortable. I don’t care about removable cables. At $150 I would rather have a better IEM with a fixed cable than a lesser IEM with a replaceable cable. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

H T T said:


> I’m quite a bit more frugal and focused with my purchases as I have so many audio bases covered with my present equipment. Plus I need to budget for a new keyboard and a synth plug-in or two...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not implying that the KS3 is bad. I’m just not in the market for another IEM with punchy bass. I have that covered by more than a few IEMs. What I am looking for is an IEM that complements what I have already. I am looking for a sub-$150 IEM that has a “neutral”, detailed, and delicate presentation. I need to be able to wear it with the cable down. Etymotics have too deep of an insertion to be comfortable. I don’t care about removable cables. At $150 I would rather have a better IEM with a fixed cable than a lesser IEM with a replaceable cable. I am open to suggestions.



Final Audio E2000 or E4000. 
Still, I think they have good punch too....Balanced sounding iem should have some proper punch, V shape is more about sub emphasis...anyway, E4000 is among the more balanced iem I try, but im afraid insertion is similar to Etymotic. 
And to my ears, KS3 is even more neutral sounding than D6. But I see over ear design isnt good for you.

Perhaps give a try to **** then.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

DannyBai said:


> Anyone have any input on a true wireless earphone?
> I was leaning toward the Sennheiser momentum but maybe there’s something else. I’d like top of the food chain sound and connectivity.


Your answer is .... ding-ding-ding-ding : Master & Dynamic MW07.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Otto Motor said:


> *Report on CANadaJAM London 2019 at the Hope and Anchor - yes you missed it.*



Looks like an amazing place. Would love to visit it someday. Wish we had more audiophiles in St. John's.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Final Audio E2000 or E4000.
> Still, I think they have good punch too....Balanced sounding iem should have some proper punch, V shape is more about sub emphasis...anyway, E4000 is among the more balanced iem I try, but im afraid insertion is similar to Etymotic.
> And to my ears, KS3 is even more neutral sounding than D6. But I see over ear design isnt good for you.
> 
> Perhaps give a try to **** then.



Have you tried the E4000 with shallow insertion? All the reviews I've seen mentioned they sound better with not so deep insertion. Personally I use a very shallow insertion and find they sound best and are most comfortable. I don't like the sound with deep insertion. I also use them over ear with the guides provided.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HerrXRDS said:


> Have you tried the E4000 with shallow insertion? All the reviews I've seen mentioned they sound better with not so deep insertion. Personally I use a very shallow insertion and find they sound best and are most comfortable. I don't like the sound with deep insertion. I also use them over ear with the guides provided.



Yeah, I try them All the way! 

In fact, insertion deep will depends of tips I use....but yeah, shallow is quite good with medium silicone eartips ,and I think im not into very deep insertion as well....never tough about it...nope, deep insertion isnt my fetichism.
Perhaps this explain why I rarely use foam tips, as they need to be inserted more intensely into this.
Nope, don't like deep inserting. Not my type of thing.

But this dude, HTT, look complex human being, so, perhaps deep insertion ratio is different.....hum, still, its true tri-fangle tips arent used for E4000 compared to Etymotic. I hate Tri fangle too...its like having mini mole crawling into your ear canals.


----------



## crabdog

H T T said:


> I’m quite a bit more frugal and focused with my purchases as I have so many audio bases covered with my present equipment. Plus I need to budget for a new keyboard and a synth plug-in or two...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not implying that the KS3 is bad. I’m just not in the market for another IEM with punchy bass. I have that covered by more than a few IEMs. What I am looking for is an IEM that complements what I have already. I am looking for a sub-$150 IEM that has a “neutral”, detailed, and delicate presentation. I need to be able to wear it with the cable down. Etymotics have too deep of an insertion to be comfortable. I don’t care about removable cables. At $150 I would rather have a better IEM with a fixed cable than a lesser IEM with a replaceable cable. I am open to suggestions.


I was about to say I have the perfect suggestion for you until you said: "cable down". Apart from that the CTZ-6 I just reviewed is definitely neutral, detailed and delicate.
https://primeaudio.org/ctz-6-iem-review/


----------



## DannyBai

ScottPilgrim said:


> Your answer is .... ding-ding-ding-ding : Master & Dynamic MW07.


I was wondering about those. They are so huge though. Is it that good and do you know how it compares with the Senns?


----------



## H T T

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Final Audio E2000 or E4000.
> Still, I think they have good punch too....Balanced sounding iem should have some proper punch, V shape is more about sub emphasis...anyway, E4000 is among the more balanced iem I try, but im afraid insertion is similar to Etymotic.
> And to my ears, KS3 is even more neutral sounding than D6. But I see over ear design isnt good for you.
> 
> Perhaps give a try to **** then.



Thanks for the advice. I am fond of the Final Audio approach . I have the Heaven III. From what I have read from several reviews, the E2000 and E4000 are going to be “warmer” than what I am looking for.



crabdog said:


> I was about to say I have the perfect suggestion for you until you said: "cable down". Apart from that the CTZ-6 I just reviewed is definitely neutral, detailed and delicate.
> https://primeaudio.org/ctz-6-iem-review/



Thanks for the tip. I will have to research the CTZ-6. Sometimes the over-ear IEMs can manage to be used cable down.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guy! Here you go! 

Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro vs TSMR-3 - The battle of the siblings.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 
Just posted the Toneking T4 review. Let me know what you guys think and if I can answer any questions for you. 

Cheers!


----------



## darmanastartes (Mar 9, 2019)

My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.
My conclusion is that the N3 are a polarizing set of IEMs. They are astonishingly detailed but are bright out of the box and will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. However, EQ will go a long way towards correcting the N3’s cold lower midrange and strident upper midrange. The materials used in the N3’s drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval at this price point. Build quality is great and channel matching is spectacular. Recommended with reservations.


----------



## redrol

Has anyone tried triple flange tips for a deeper insertion with the DM6?


----------



## Lurk650

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.
> My conclusion is that the N3 are a polarizing set of IEMs. They are astonishingly detailed but are bright out of the box and will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. However, EQ will go a long way towards correcting the N3’s cold lower midrange and strident upper midrange. The materials used in the N3’s drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval at this price point. Build quality is great and channel matching is spectacular. Recommended with reservations.


Lol I've heard nothing but how bad they are, like abysmal.


----------



## WhatToChoose (Mar 9, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I've heard nothing but how bad they are, like abysmal.



Yeah, based on the impressions, I would be willing to bet the nicehck N3s are an attempt to take advantage of people who think less bass = more detail, when in reality they are just being fooled by artificially boosted treble. Smart marketing tactics I must say.


----------



## B9Scrambler

WhatToChoose said:


> Yeah, based on the impressions, I would be willing to bet the nicehck N3s are an attempt to take advantage of people who think less bass = more detail, when in reality they are just being fooled by artificially boosted treble. Smart marketing tactics I must say.


 
That doesn't float because they have plenty of bass, lol. Now, the shells are really nice. Nice machining, very comfortable. Physically they're fantastic. Even like the stock cable.


----------



## darmanastartes

Lurk650 said:


> Lol I've heard nothing but how bad they are, like abysmal.


I would not call them abysmal. They appeal to a specific taste, which is not for everyone.


----------



## Dsnuts

They aren't terrible but they aren't anything truly good either I suppose that is to be expected of a cheaper earphone. NiceHCK want to capture the imagination of enthusiasts in bringing out some nice driver combos but ultimately the product sounds like how much they cost to purchase. You get $59 worth of sonics. Good and the bad. Lol.

Would be great if this thing can out perform much higher than they do but they don't. No matter what the marketing says there is a ceiling on these monthly made greatest hits/ flash in the pan earphones. The big clue is how much they are charging for them. If they are cheap then well.


----------



## darmanastartes

Dsnuts said:


> They aren't terrible but they aren't anything truly good either I suppose that is to be expected of a cheaper earphone. NiceHCK want to capture the imagination of enthusiasts in bringing out some nice driver combos but ultimately the product sounds like how much they cost to purchase. You get $59 worth of sonics. Good and the bad. Lol.
> 
> Would be great if this thing can out perform much higher than they do but they don't. No matter what the marketing says there is a ceiling on these monthly made greatest hits/ flash in the pan earphones. The big clue is how much they are charging for them. If they are cheap then well.


I disagree a bit, because I think the transient response on these is far above the price point. It's just a shame that they didn't tune for something safer.


----------



## eclein

Hey has any body tried these yet: https://www.amazon.com/MAS-X5i-Five-Driver-Detachable-Silver-Coated/dp/B07F9MF4VG

4BAs + 1DD cable down iems?


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> That doesn't float because they have plenty of bass, lol. Now, the shells are really nice. Nice machining, very comfortable. Physically they're fantastic. Even like the stock cable.


I tried two amps...didn't fix the off timbre. The thin voices were still coated with sharpness from overtones of the upper midrange.


----------



## Lurk650

eclein said:


> Hey has any body tried these yet: https://www.amazon.com/MAS-X5i-Five-Driver-Detachable-Silver-Coated/dp/B07F9MF4VG
> 
> 4BAs + 1DD cable down iems?


No reviews but there is a dedicated thread
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...5i-earbuds-studio-monitor-performance.899803/

Pretty sure its the same shell as the old Moni One hybrid from about 2 years ago


----------



## darmanastartes

Small update to my N3 review: I realized I had done the EQ'd measurements with gazpl's original settings and not the more drastic cuts I had done my EQ'd listening with.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

It's so lonely when you don't even know yourself, it's so lonely.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Knock Me Down

As listened through the massdrop Sennheiser Jubilee 58X. Pretty fantastic sounds. Great clarity, balance, and bass response.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 14, 2019)

The latest in budget-friendly earphone-storage technology...and in friendly colours...$0.77 CAD each package.


----------



## SweetEars

FastAndClean said:


> yes, they are very nice find, very rare tunning, no v shapes here, the woofer is back vented and the bass port goes in front to the nozzle, maybe that is the reason for the interesting sounding bass, overall a great deal at 18$ even if you are not a bass head they destroy most of the KZ stuff


what u mean they destroy kZ Stuff?


----------



## crabdog

SweetEars said:


> what u mean they destroy kZ Stuff?


He means better than KZ IEMs.


----------



## audio123

My review on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro!
An excellent IEM I must say, the TSMR-3 Pro builds on the foundation of TSMR-3 and it is another winner by Tansio Mirai.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 18, 2019)

My and some other guy’s rather thorough *review the Brainwavz Koel*:

*Head-Fi | Elsewhere*

No links? Since I am not allowed to promote "Elsewhere" in a post, I do without links. The “Elsewhere” version is longer than the Head-Fi one in that it contains an extended second opinion by a very qualified non-Head-Fier. Interestingly, both of us independently had essentially the same findings, which are in strong contrast to most other published Koel reviews. You may figure out where to find either version.

I learnt a lot from doing this review:

Measurements are essential for revealing and documenting flaws.
One has to listen at all volumes to assess the dynamic range (I am stating the obvious).
Analytical listening for the purpose of a review and everyday listening are two different things. A technically capable earphone may be still be unsuited for daily use.

Stay tuned, we have tons of stuff in the pipeline.


P.S. Maybe my co-writers @Slater and @loomisjohnson are allowed to set links.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> My and some other guy’s rather thorough *review the Brainwavz Koel*:
> 
> ...had essentially the same findings, *which are in strong contrast to all other published Koel reviews*...
> 
> ...



Your findings don't seem in strong contrast to the other reviews at all. Great mids with early roll off at both ends backed by a nice sound stage and solid technical qualities, all reasonably common qualities for a budget friendly single BA. Sounds right on par with pretty much every impression I've read, both on Head-fi and off. Regarding the channel imbalance, I can't speak to the others but I try over ear iems both cable up and down which requires swapping ear pieces. No volume adjustments needed, which would be the case with a 3-5dB imbalance that would be very noticeable. In regards to the 3D printed build, some like it, some don't. FiiO certainly does it better and Brainwavz needs to step up their game in that regard if they really want to be a leader in their use of the tech. As is, Brainwavz's printing process does the job, just not in a particularly impressive way.

In regards to point 1, measurements are helpful in revealing and documenting what someone might consider flaws, for others preferred traits. There is no one sound that everyone will agree is perfect and therefore there is no perfect graph. Also doesn't help that most of these DIY measurement setups and the devices being used are inaccurate above and/or below certain points which if not disclosed or properly explained can be more of a hindrance than a help to those not well versed in reading and understanding them, especially if comparing to graphs made by someone else with a different setup. Point 2? Try at different volumes to see what the result is, then test at your normal volumes which is what you are familiar with. I listen at and therefore test at low volumes which is always noted in personal preferences, but also listen at higher volumes to see what changes. Take the TRN V80 review for example. Sucky at low volumes, much better at mid to high volumes. In regards to point 3, you are absolutely correct. That's why it is nice to have a variety of reviews out there that cover all angles. Some people care not about how an earphone measures. They just want to know what it's like to live with on a daily basis and a basic idea of the performance, their eyes glazing over when reading a description of a graph. Others care not about the application of an earphone in daily life and simply want to know how accurate it is, if Sir Harmon would approve, and will discount the review the moment there isn't a deep, technical section that goes over the finer nuances. Some want a little bit of both. Instead of talking down about other reviewers as you are apt to do, recognize your niche, that others go about their reviews differently and come to their own conclusions, and roll with it without the snarky backhanded comments. We CAN all co-exist.

PS. In Biodegraded's section, the paragraph starting with "Also obvious, and distracting, is the channel imbalance" is repeated twice.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 18, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Your findings don't seem in strong contrast to the other reviews at all. Great mids with early roll off at both ends backed by a nice sound stage and solid technical qualities, all reasonably common qualities for a budget friendly single BA. Sounds right on par with pretty much every impression I've read, both on Head-fi and off. Regarding the channel imbalance, I can't speak to the others but I try over ear iems both cable up and down which requires swapping ear pieces. No volume adjustments needed, which would be the case with a 3-5dB imbalance that would be very noticeable. In regards to the 3D printed build, some like it, some don't. FiiO certainly does it better and Brainwavz needs to step up their game in that regard if they really want to be a leader in their use of the tech. As is, Brainwavz's printing process does the job, just not in a particularly impressive way.
> 
> In regards to point 1, measurements are helpful in revealing and documenting what someone might consider flaws, for others preferred traits. There is no one sound that everyone will agree is perfect and therefore there is no perfect graph. Also doesn't help that most of these DIY measurement setups and the devices being used are inaccurate above and/or below certain points which if not disclosed or properly explained can be more of a hindrance than a help to those not well versed in reading and understanding them, especially if comparing to graphs made by someone else with a different setup. Point 2? Try at different volumes to see what the result is, then test at your normal volumes which is what you are familiar with. I listen at and therefore test at low volumes which is always noted in personal preferences, but also listen at higher volumes to see what changes. Take the TRN V80 review for example. Sucky at low volumes, much better at mid to high volumes. In regards to point 3, you are absolutely correct. That's why it is nice to have a variety of reviews out there that cover all angles. Some people care not about how an earphone measures. They just want to know what it's like to live with on a daily basis and a basic idea of the performance, their eyes glazing over when reading a description of a graph. Others care not about the application of an earphone in daily life and simply want to know how accurate it is, if Sir Harmon would approve, and will discount the review the moment there isn't a deep, technical section that goes over the finer nuances. Some want a little bit of both. Instead of talking down about other reviewers as you are apt to do, recognize your niche, that others go about their reviews differently and come to their own conclusions, and roll with it without the snarky backhanded comments. We CAN all co-exist.
> 
> PS. In Biodegraded's section, the paragraph starting with "Also obvious, and distracting, is the channel imbalance" is repeated twice.



First, yep you are right, I missed to change "all other reviews" to "most other reviews" [changed it now]. Don't know how this slipped in, such generic  statement should not happen. In support of this correction, here an interesting review, which I only saw today:
https://theheadphonecollector.blogspot.com/2018/11/brainwavz-koel.html

I swear I had not seen this when writing my own. The collector had left a comment under the double review and it is obvious who he is.

First-and-a-half: no, we didn't arrive at the same result. You recommend them but we think they lack so much bass that they are unusable (with exceptions as stated).

Second, the channel imbalance and roll-offs are audible but our double measurements confirm and quantify them. Bio's and my rigs are identical and we have a good precision (= a measure of reproducibility), which is described in our blog. Adding some compensation would make comparison with other measurements even more difficult. We have offered the manufacturer to return the two units for their reproduction of our analyses.

Second-and-half, *that's why* we measure. Stated very clearly!

Third, thanks for mentioning the double paragraph I subjected Bio to.

Fourth, I have never disagreed on the coexistence...as I wrote in my own Tinaudio T2 review:
_"...I recommend reading the many qualified T2 reviews found on Head-Fi and other blogs such as the contraptionist, aproar, primeaudio, and elsewhere to get the broad body of opinions on the Tinaudio T2..." _I was actually thinking of linking to other reviews of the same product.

You may also remember my favourable mentioning of your KZ summary report elsewhere. I also link to all the blogs I visit regularly....I just called it "related links" for space problems in the sidebar.

That said, we do have profound differences in opinion on some aspects but that's nothing new. And again, my statements were generic and not tailored towards a single person or blog.

In summary, I think we both have our points and my bit of an edge you responded to was probably in part my over-enthusiasm.

As the Germans say: "you don't eat as hot as you cook"...translated into Canadian English: "Never mind".

P.S. It really was a great learning experience as stated.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 19, 2019)

I *LOVE* this blog:
...but the author is writing for himself...hence deleted.


----------



## Wiljen

Nicehck N3 and **** arrived today.  Initial impressions - two very different creatures even though driver specs are similar.


----------



## Wiljen

For anyone who has had a **** for awhile,   how much time do they need to break-in?  Are they pretty much what you are going to get right out of the box or should I give them 24 hours before I start really listening to them seriously?


----------



## DavidYang1127

eclein said:


> Hey has any body tried these yet: https://www.amazon.com/MAS-X5i-Five-Driver-Detachable-Silver-Coated/dp/B07F9MF4VG
> 
> 4BAs + 1DD cable down iems?



I found a review from MAS's official website.It seems to be a magazine from Germany.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15tePKtvHSoq_ELCcaNyUKWrNV4Q44C8Z/view


----------



## drag0nslayer (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## CoiL

drag0nslayer said:


> T3 is available on eBay and Amazon with 2 3 days US shipping.


Are You TinAudio promoter or something? T3 didn`t get the sales they hoped for?


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Are You TinAudio promoter or something? T3 didn`t get the sales they hoped for?


Ehh, haven't you heard? T3 is good.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been watching leaving Neverland. I was a fan of Micheal Jackson too. Wow. 

For the guys that own the NiceHCK N3. You guys noticed the Piezoelectric certamic tweeter needs more power than the rest of the iem? I have been writing about them and I noticed the highs don't scale to the same volume as the mids and the bass. lol.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Been watching leaving Neverland. I was a fan of Micheal Jackson too. Wow.
> 
> For the guys that own the NiceHCK N3. You guys noticed the Piezoelectric certamic tweeter needs more power than the rest of the iem? I have been writing about them and I noticed the highs don't scale to the same volume as the mids and the bass. lol.



It does. I'm having a hard time listening to them tbh. Unfortunately it is a very disjointed experience. The dynamic and peizo don't mesh very well so it's clear there are multiple drivers in there, all doing their own thing. They show a lot of promise, but this example of the breed could definitely use more time in the oven. Too bad because I REALLY wanted to like them.


​


----------



## FastAndClean

I am not buying them lol


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Been watching leaving Neverland. I was a fan of Micheal Jackson too. Wow


don't believe in everything you watch


----------



## Dsnuts

B9Scrambler said:


> It does. I'm having a hard time listening to them tbh. Unfortunately it is a very disjointed experience. The dynamic and peizo don't mesh very well so it's clear there are multiple drivers in there, all doing their own thing. They show a lot of promise, but this example of the breed could definitely use more time in the oven. Too bad because I REALLY wanted to like them.
> 
> ​



Ya I am writing my review on them. I can hear the potential but this is yet another example of a rushed project. If these got the proper tuning and design I think they would have been a different story but as they are if your not listening to them critically they are somewhat passable but I have yet to hear a hybrid with this level of disjointed cohesion. 

They would have been better off using a single well designed carbon nanotube driver imo. I don't hear the advantages for using 3 drivers in these at all. Their implementation of the piezoelectric tweeter seems to be more miss than a hit. Yikes.


----------



## Dsnuts

FastAndClean said:


> don't believe in everything you watch



I admire the guy for his artistry let me put it that way. lol.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I am writing my review on them. I can hear the potential but this is yet another example of a rushed project. If these got the proper tuning and design I think they would have been a different story but as they are if your not listening to them critically they are somewhat passable but I have yet to hear a hybrid with this level of disjointed cohesion.
> 
> They would have been better off using a single well designed carbon nanotube driver imo. *I don't hear the advantages for using 3 drivers in these at all*. Their implementation of the piezoelectric tweeter seems to be more miss than a hit. Yikes.



I'm still trying to figure out why they say it has three drivers. 10mm dynamic and the piezo....where's the third? The description days it has a dual carbon nanotube dynamic, but the image shows only a single dynamic. I was thinking maybe they went the route of a dual diaphragm ala. Fisher Audio Dubliz Enhanced, but that seems not to be the case per the image they provide and such a setup is not considered a dual driver anyway.


----------



## snip3r77

nanotube ever used in JVC headphones


----------



## Dsnuts

HA-S500 and HA-S400 both classic on ear phones. I still own both of em.


----------



## Carlsan (Mar 20, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I admire the guy for his artistry let me put it that way. lol.



Leaving Neverland is pretty upsetting. Good music or not, I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to "Beat It" quite the same way again.


----------



## WhatToChoose

Carlsan said:


> Leaving Netherland is pretty upsetting. Good music or not, I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to "Beat It" quite the same way again.



Neverland*


----------



## Carlsan (Mar 20, 2019)

WhatToChoose said:


> Neverland*



Yeah, fixed. Thanks. Really a must watch for anyone interested in 70's/80's music. Thing is, many rock stars took advantage of underage kids, not that that was right either, but they weren't as young on MJ's!

Back to earphones, Tanchjim Oxygen is on sale at Massdrop right now, shipping in late April.
$209.99 plus tax for some of us.

Seems to be getting good praise over at this forum.


----------



## ericp10

Just switched cellular service and went from an Android (which Ioved) back to an iPhone (one of X). And to my surprise, the earphones that came with this phone (don't know if I can really call them earbuds now) sound very very good! Not saying it beats TOTL. but the sound is not your ordinary earphones that come with a cell phone. The synergy and sound with the iPhone are top-notch!


----------



## snip3r77

Link

CCA16 ( 8 drivers per side ) out at Massdrop


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Link
> 
> CCA16 ( 8 drivers per side ) out at Massdrop


My early impressions are underwhelming but I've had _very_ little time with it thus far.


----------



## Dsnuts

Aliexpress will have a sale soon on those and more here in their anniversary sale in 7 days. Will be hovering around $95ish on those so not such a good deal on MD.


----------



## loomisjohnson

snip3r77 said:


> Link
> 
> CCA16 ( 8 drivers per side ) out at Massdrop


i see 'em for as low as $90 on ali (maybe less with coupons), so it doesn't seem like such a great deal on massdrop


----------



## Otto Motor

The Head-Fi version of my take on the NiceHCK N3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21793

Once again, I am calling a spade a spade, especially considering the glaring official advertisements.

@loomisjohnson and I also have a double whammy on our blog...the one you have to find yourself.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some thoughts on the NiceHCK N3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21792. Cool concept but it needed more time in the oven. Here's to the second iteration, if it ever comes.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 21, 2019)

I have to agree with otto and loomis B9s on these. The N3 is not ready for prime time. My read pretty much highlights the same flaws. The highs on these are a complete fail. They would have been so much better off not using the piezoelectric driver for treble on these. Believe it or not this Fr is very similar to the Fiio FH5. But a much lesser experience.  Will post my review of them soon as well.

So I am starting to understand the OEM that produces these iems for NiceHCK a bit more. It seems they sit around in their weekly meeting and do a round robin of great driver ideas for earphones to bring something new at a cheap price. Design them. Tune them once and slaps a name on them and send them out the door. Regardless of sound. 

In any case. I feel bad for Jim as he is probably thinking we all are gonna love these. Oh well it is what it is. Onward and upward.


----------



## Otto Motor

It appears that different people use different frequency ranges for bass, midrange, and treble. This is ok as they are not unambiguously defined. For some, treble starts at 1.2 kHz, for others at 4 kHz. While I intuitively side with the 1.2 kHz fraction, I have always used the 4 kHz and indicate this via a link in each of my reviews.

https://i.imgur.com/l2WgthZ.jpg


----------



## Ahmad313

The upcoming beast , Acoustune 1690TI,


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> My early impressions are underwhelming but I've had _very_ little time with it thus far.


Any recommendations sub $100 ( value for money )


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Any recommendations sub $100 ( value for money )


The FiiO FA1 ($99 on Amazon) is nice unless you're a basshead.


----------



## Wiljen

snip3r77 said:


> Any recommendations sub $100 ( value for money )



BQEYZ KB-100 -  hard to beat for a near neutral with great build quality at $50.


----------



## Wiljen (Mar 22, 2019)

In having more than one Piezo in the review queue at the moment. I am noticing a couple things hold true on all of them.

1.) They are more power hungry than the specs would suggest. All show low impedance and high sensitivity specs, and yet still consume at least 25% more power to really open up than others with the same ratings.
2.) Without that additional power, coherency suffers to some degree on all of them and worse on some than others.   The **** likes the Opus#1s on high gain while the N3 really prefers it paired to the xCan to really do its best work, (Which is still nothing special as others have already noted).


----------



## snip3r77

Wiljen said:


> In having more than one Piezo in the review queue at the moment. I am noticing a couple things hold true on all of them.
> 
> 1.) They are more power hungry than the specs would suggest. All show low impedance and high sensitivity specs, and yet still consume at least 25% more power to really open up than others with the same ratings.
> 2.) Without that additional power coherency suffers to some degree on all of them and worse on some than others.   The **** likes the Opus#1s on high gain while the N3 really prefers it paired to the xCan to really do its best work, (Which is still nothing special as others have already noted).



any issues with iPhones?


----------



## Wiljen

snip3r77 said:


> any issues with iPhones?



Can't say that I have tried it yet.  I will this weekend as part of my review process but I'd guess the iPhone is going to be slightly under-powered for them.


----------



## snip3r77

Wiljen said:


> Can't say that I have tried it yet.  I will this weekend as part of my review process but I'd guess the iPhone is going to be slightly under-powered for them.



how is the isolation??


----------



## DBaldock9

Wiljen said:


> In having more than one Piezo in the review queue at the moment. I am noticing a couple things hold true on all of them.
> 
> 1.) They are more power hungry than the specs would suggest. All show low impedance and high sensitivity specs, and yet still consume at least 25% more power to really open up than others with the same ratings.
> 2.) Without that additional power, coherency suffers to some degree on all of them and worse on some than others.   The **** likes the Opus#1s on high gain while the N3 really prefers it paired to the xCan to really do its best work, (Which is still nothing special as others have already noted).



Without a dynamic driver in the system, you should read an open with your Ohmmeter.  Since Piezo elements are _very high_ impedance, they require a pretty good amount of Voltage to operate. 
. 
From Wikipedia - 
"A piezo (or piezo-electric) tweeter contains a piezoelectric crystal coupled to a mechanical diaphragm. An audio signal is applied to the crystal, which responds by flexing in proportion to the voltage applied across the crystal's surfaces, thus converting electrical energy into mechanical.

The conversion of electrical pulses to mechanical vibrations and the conversion of returned mechanical vibrations back into electrical energy is the basis for ultrasonic testing. The active element is the heart of the transducer as it converts the electrical energy to acoustic energy, and vice versa. The active element is basically a piece of polarized material (i.e. some parts of the molecule are positively charged, while other parts of the molecule are negatively charged) with electrodes attached to two of its opposite faces. When an electric field is applied across the material, the polarized molecules will align themselves with the electric field, resulting in induced dipoles within the molecular or crystal structure of the material. This alignment of molecules will cause the material to change dimensions. This phenomenon is known as electrostriction. In addition, a permanently polarized material such as quartz(SiO2) or barium titanate (BaTiO3) will produce an electric field when the material changes dimensions as a result of an imposed mechanical force. This phenomenon is known as the piezoelectric effect."


----------



## FastAndClean

DBaldock9 said:


> Without a dynamic driver in the system, you should read an open with your Ohmmeter.  Since Piezo elements are _very high_ impedance, they require a pretty good amount of Voltage to operate.
> .
> From Wikipedia -
> "A piezo (or piezo-electric) tweeter contains a piezoelectric crystal coupled to a mechanical diaphragm. An audio signal is applied to the crystal, which responds by flexing in proportion to the voltage applied across the crystal's surfaces, thus converting electrical energy into mechanical.
> ...


very interesting, are they similar to electret drivers?


----------



## Dsnuts

This would explain why the treble on the N3 is disjointed.  They could have actually tuned the treble better to counter the power requirements of the driver.


----------



## Wiljen

DBaldock9 said:


> Without a dynamic driver in the system, you should read an open with your Ohmmeter.  Since Piezo elements are _very high_ impedance, they require a pretty good amount of Voltage to operate.
> .
> From Wikipedia -
> "A piezo (or piezo-electric) tweeter contains a piezoelectric crystal coupled to a mechanical diaphragm. An audio signal is applied to the crystal, which responds by flexing in proportion to the voltage applied across the crystal's surfaces, thus converting electrical energy into mechanical.
> ...



Yep, really the only surprise to me was how low the impedance listed on the packaging is.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Mar 22, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> very interesting, are they similar to electret drivers?



Well, I'm familiar with electret microphones, and that they're like capacitors.
.
From Wikipedia -
"There is a similarity between an electret and the dielectric layer used in capacitors; the difference is that dielectrics in capacitors have an induced polarisation that is only transient, dependent on the potential applied on the dielectric, while dielectrics with electret properties exhibit quasi-permanent charge storage or dipole polarisation in addition. Some materials also display ferroelectricity; i.e. they react to the external fields with a hysteresis of the polarisation; ferro-electrics can retain the polarisation permanently because they are in thermo-dynamic equilibrium, and are used in ferroelectric capacitors. Although electrets are only in a metastable state, those fashioned from very low leakage materials can retain excess charge or polarisation for many years. An electret microphone is a type of condenser microphone that eliminates the need for a power supply by using a permanently charged material."
.
From https://www.neumann.com/homestudio/en/what-is-a-condenser-microphone
.
"*HOW A CONDENSER MICROPHONE WORKS*
The British call them “capacitor microphones” – and for a reason, too. You may remember from physics class that a capacitor is essentially two metal plates in close proximity. The closer they are, the higher the capacitance.

A condenser capsule is constructed similarly. It consists of a thin membrane in close proximity to a solid metal plate. The membrane or diaphragm, as it is often called, must be electrically conductive, at least on its surface. The most common material is gold-sputtered mylar, but some (mostly older) models employ an extremely thin metal foil.

When sound waves hit the diaphragm, it moves back and forth relative to the solid backplate. In other words, the distance between the two capacitor plates changes. As a result, the capacitance changes to the rhythm of the sound waves. Voilà, we have converted sound into an electrical signal."


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr Trev said:


> On a lighter note…
> Did a search for "FR12" on AE just to see what you guys were talking about. This was one of the results: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fr1...-rectal-therapy-insufflation/32915229811.html
> I can only imagine what the SQ of that is


Just catching up on this end (sorry for the pun - totally unintentional, I’m sure) of the thread and saw this.  Not sure what that link points to, but there’s no way I am clicking it...  who knows what kind of stuff will come up in the future when I go to Ali...!


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 25, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> any issues with iPhones?


The N3 performs slightly better with an amp, but the iphone SE principally drives it [the recommended cut-off is 50 ohms, the N3 is 55 ohms]. My question to the manufacturer is: why producing a low-priced earphone that needs expensive additional equipment...to still sound underwhelming.

The powerful Fiio E12 Montblanc amp didn't add much at all.

Looking forward to the other piezo frequently discussed here.


----------



## Palash

Just noticed now I can select ISN S8 cable instead of BGVP cables  when ordering from Penon Audio. Tried My friends DM6 with ISN S8 and treble is much smoother. I am waiting for the Red and Blue version. Does anyone have this Red and Blue edition?


----------



## Animagus (Mar 26, 2019)

Here is my review of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 PRO.

Let me know how you like it and if I can answer any questions for you. Happy to help!


----------



## FastAndClean

LZ Z04A Bio-cellylose Driver In-ear Earphone with Mic

Model: LZ-Z04A
Driver: dynamic driver. Bio-cellulose diaphragms
Frequency response: 15Hz-25KHz
Impedance: 16Ω
Sensitivity: 108dB
Cable: 1.3m 
Connector:MMCX
Plug:3.5mm single-ended stereo plug with Mic 
Designed according to CTIA IECQ standard
SRP:USD $45.00


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I personnaly confirm that IKKO OH1 are incredible earphones, sound and construction hit above its price range IMO

Here, its really about lower end lively and well resolve presentation, look like I never listen to bass line the way I do with OH1, every single bass note have precise rendering and weighty presence (not in a boomy way).

This and the great imaging and overall smooth treble make them stand appart. I prefer them over BGVP DMG wich feel more congested, yet more detailed as well.

My review is up on headfi and on No BS Audiophile.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 26, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I personnaly confirm that IKKO OH1 are incredible earphones, sound and construction hit above its price range IMO
> 
> Here, its really about lower end lively and well resolve presentation, look like I never listen to bass line the way I do with OH1, every single bass note have precise rendering and weighty presence (not in a boomy way).
> 
> ...


I linked to your blog from *mine* and hope both remain BS-free!

P.S. can't find a price for the ikko...the very first thing everybody is interested in!

UPDATE: I was told the price belongs to the specs...that's where you find my price tags...


----------



## Carlsan

Am I the only one who likes to see price and at least one link to a retailer in reviews I read?


----------



## Trebor1966

FastAndClean said:


> LZ Z04A Bio-cellylose Driver In-ear Earphone with Mic
> 
> Model: LZ-Z04A
> Driver: dynamic driver. Bio-cellulose diaphragms
> ...



Where can we buy this earphone?


----------



## FastAndClean

Trebor1966 said:


> Where can we buy this earphone?


Penon will have them soon on their site


----------



## chinerino

The one that broke the internet


----------



## Dsnuts

11:00 point. I trust Mr. Speakers. People can believe what they want to believe.


----------



## chinmie

chinerino said:


> The one that broke the internet




depends on the earphones/headphones. some would sound stable enough ootb and won't change afterward, and some change audibly after hours (or even minutes) of play. just do what you think is necessary and decide yourself. don't take any one man's opinion as gospel


----------



## Rockwell75 (Mar 27, 2019)

chinerino said:


> The one that broke the internet




That...wasn't very convincing and didn't really add anything to the debate.  This issue will never be settled with someone ranting about how I should trust his or her perceptions over my own-- no matter how certain they are that they are correct.  I don't really see what the issue is though.  Burn in often gets associated with "snake oil" but it's not like we're being asked to pay extra for head/earphones because they burn in.  I could see the issue with cables being a lot more contentious.  Regarding headphone burn-in, the topic is not a hill I'm willing to die on but it seems reasonable to assume that something like it happens, and personally I have experienced it-- though where to draw the line between my brain burning in and the device burning in is hard to say.  I think it's sensible to conclude that a bit of both is happening and that fanatics at both extremes of this debate are being unreasonable.


----------



## Palash

BGGR turn this hobby into a boxing match, controversy can improve your subscriber count but people gradually loose respect from this type of people. Reviewing is presenting your thoughts not bashing others. You may have noticed Like and dislike count is hidden in most of his videos , so don't trust someone blindly who is even not transparent enough.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Mar 27, 2019)

chinerino said:


> The one that broke the internet




crin wrote an article on his stance about burn-in and then suddenly HBB makes a vid on the same thing.


----------



## redrol

Palash said:


> BGGR turn this hobby into a boxing match, controversy can improve your subscriber count but people gradually loose respect from this type of people. Reviewing is presenting your thoughts not bashing others. You may have noticed Like and dislike count is hidden in most of his videos , so don't trust someone blindly who is even not transparent enough.



He didnt bash anyone and you are being a huge baby.  Man up.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I linked to your blog from *mine* and hope both remain BS-free!
> 
> P.S. can't find a price for the ikko...the very first thing everybody is interested in!
> 
> UPDATE: I was told the price belongs to the specs...that's where you find my price tags...



thanks for sharing my NO BS blog, as well to tell me I forgot to put the price! Did not try to hide it....just forgot. Still good value IMO because at least we got serious construction and great well tuned sound without any harsh peak to my ears.

need to check more you blog, even If I visit it 3 times already

I wish I can do graph....but, man, there so much people doing this job nicely already....looking at Brainwavz KOEL graph is very puzzling! Hum. 

Right now i finish the review of an incredible player I BUY. The Ziku HD X9. It have the cirrus logic CS4398 dac in it. Its 50$. It's insane value for iem lover (amping isn't THAT powerfull). Its a USB DAC as well. 20H battery life. All metal construction. Insane as said.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zerohour88 said:


> crin wrote an article on his stance about burn-in and then suddenly HBB makes a vid on the same thing.


hum....quite vain video IMO I'm not a believer that EVERY earphones or headphones or eaburds benifit from burn in, but i'm not ashame to say sometime it make difference with transient response. Final Audio description of burn in (aging) is interesting, i copy paste it here:
Aging
Aging refers to the phenomenon whereby the sound produced by the earphones changes over time as they are used. There is a small driver unit – what could be called a speaker – inside the earphones; a diaphragm of extremely thin film is attached to this using a coil and an adhesive agent. With aural signals, the diaphragm moves in micronic increments while the coil moves, giving off sound. While it can’t be proven, we believe that in this situation, the adhesive section may possibly influence these infinitesimal movements. Using the product over a set period of time, the diaphragm moves more easily, and sound quality approaches the original design intent. This product has a small aperture, and so an extended period of time is necessary for changes through aging to become indecipherable. In general, if the product is used in a normal way over a period of 150 ~ 200 hours, it should feel that sound has become more subtle. A more favorable outcome can be obtained through aging of the product by listening to the music you normally listen to at a volume you usually listen at, rather than expediting aging through very high volumes or aging through noise. While not an accurate metaphor, when you make unnecessary movements to break in a pair of shoes, you’re bound to cause wrinkles different to those that occur when you walk normally. In the same way, rather than having the diaphragm move unnecessarily, it is better to think that it is more natural to break it in in the environment in which it is used.

There is also a psychological aspect to aging. Buying a new set of earphones, the impression you had of these earphones prior to buying them is by no means set in stone. You’re actually making a relative comparison between these and the earphones that you use on a daily basis. When you buy a new set of earphones and continue to use them for a set period of time, those earphones become the standard. An evaluation of sound quality based on continuing to use them until they become such a standard makes it easier to choose a product that you don’t get tired of over the long term.


----------



## Carlsan (Mar 27, 2019)

Kind of explains why HBB delivers a review of an iem so quickly after receiving it, or knocks it down just as quickly.

Personally I think some earphones benefit from "burn-in" or ageing or whatever you want to call it, some don't.
The difference isn't usually huge, but enough that one can often tell the difference, especially if you spend a solid week with it.

Am I remembering correctly , don't some other manufacturers, besides Final Audio mentioned above, tell you that the earphone gets better with burn in?


----------



## Gee Simpson

Carlsan said:


> Kind of explains why HBB delivers a review of an iem so quickly after receiving it, or knocks it down just as quickly.
> 
> Personally I think some earphones benefit from "burn-in" or ageing or whatever you want to call it, some don't.
> The difference isn't usually huge, but enough that one can often tell the difference, especially if you spend a solid week with it.
> ...



iBasso recommend burning their iem's in.


----------



## DannyBai

I can recommend the moondrop crescent wholeheartedly without any burn in. Best thirty bucks I've spent in a long time.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Palash said:


> BGGR turn this hobby into a boxing match, controversy can improve your subscriber count but people gradually loose respect from this type of people. Reviewing is presenting your thoughts not bashing others. You may have noticed Like and dislike count is hidden in most of his videos , so don't trust someone blindly who is even not transparent enough.


Maybe you did not watch the video?  I think that if you watched his video you missed something...  he expressed his opinion on his platform rather strongly - this is HBB and that is his style.  But he took great pains on multiple occasions to tell viewers to respect the opinions of people who bought their own products and claim to experience positive results from burn in since they paid for the right.  He had very harsh words for vendors and reviewers who push this concept, though.

As to trying to increase subscribers...  really, ever watch his videos versus others?  That’s laughable on its face.  The formula for increasing subscribers is appeal to the largest number of people and piss off the fewest people.  That and/or just be sheer entertainment and you can then trash anyone and get away with it.  HBB is definitely not launching a subscription campaign... or he is bloody clueless (which I don’t think he is).

I won’t get into the meat of the burn in debate because, well, people are going to believe what they want to believe.  I respect that - I can believe they are wrong, but it costs me nothing if their opinion differs from mine!  Edit:  ok, I get into it in my next post...


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> hum....quite vain video IMO I'm not a believer that EVERY earphones or headphones or eaburds benifit from burn in, but i'm not ashame to say sometime it make difference with transient response. Final Audio description of burn in (aging) is interesting, i copy paste it here:
> Aging
> Aging refers to the phenomenon whereby the sound produced by the earphones changes over time as they are used. There is a small driver unit – what could be called a speaker – inside the earphones; a diaphragm of extremely thin film is attached to this using a coil and an adhesive agent. With aural signals, the diaphragm moves in micronic increments while the coil moves, giving off sound. While it can’t be proven, we believe that in this situation, the adhesive section may possibly influence these infinitesimal movements. Using the product over a set period of time, the diaphragm moves more easily, and sound quality approaches the original design intent. This product has a small aperture, and so an extended period of time is necessary for changes through aging to become indecipherable. In general, if the product is used in a normal way over a period of 150 ~ 200 hours, it should feel that sound has become more subtle. A more favorable outcome can be obtained through aging of the product by listening to the music you normally listen to at a volume you usually listen at, rather than expediting aging through very high volumes or aging through noise. While not an accurate metaphor, when you make unnecessary movements to break in a pair of shoes, you’re bound to cause wrinkles different to those that occur when you walk normally. In the same way, rather than having the diaphragm move unnecessarily, it is better to think that it is more natural to break it in in the environment in which it is used.
> 
> There is also a psychological aspect to aging. Buying a new set of earphones, the impression you had of these earphones prior to buying them is by no means set in stone. You’re actually making a relative comparison between these and the earphones that you use on a daily basis. When you buy a new set of earphones and continue to use them for a set period of time, those earphones become the standard. An evaluation of sound quality based on continuing to use them until they become such a standard makes it easier to choose a product that you don’t get tired of over the long term.



The last paragraph talks about brain burn in.  The brain is a very “plastic” organ and our perception changes with experience.  Everyone, I am confident, will buy into brain burn in.  Check.

The first paragraph talks about physical burn in.  Read it carefully.  They are careful to relate it to possible, but not definitive, changes, and those changes are at a small scale.  What do they not say?  They do not put forth any evidence where they have done burnin on thousands of units they manufacture and measure the differences and show that this differences are audible...  Yes I am aware that not every auditory effect is measurable (or at least is routinely measured).  But I find it beyond believable that there is NOTHING that can be measured that would change with burn in.  If the diaphragms change that much, not significant changes to FR or distortion changes?  Really?  Really?

A vendor says burn in their product.  And you use that as evidence that burnin is real thing.  That is called “confirmation bias”.

I am not saying that this is a real phenomenon or not.  But I am saying for as long as this debate has raged, there should be some pretty conclusive measured evidence (as incomplete as that evidence would be).  Where are the papers putting this debate to bed?  At least it should be conclusive in some products...

Maybe in the end there are tiny changes, but do they change a product you hate into one you love?  Who wins if you believe that?  The vendors dealing with fewer returns and possibly more repeat business.

Finally, what to do about the many, many, many examples of personal experiences...  please look up articles and videos on the fallibility of eyewitness and ear witness testimony.  Sorry, as humans we are really bad with detail - we are hardwired to make quick observations of the big picture (nature favored the ones who saw motion of a large animal in the bush and ran, and took out the ones who were curious if it was a leopard, lion, hyena, whatever).  Our recollection of detail is pretty bad.  And if we are going to listen to our equipment during burnin... not a chance our memory of how things are really changing is worth anything, no matter how convinced we are.

Finally, I have as much a right to my opinion as anyone else.  The difference is that in my opinion you can extract experiments to move the conversation forward, as opposed to the he said/she said nature of the current debate.


----------



## Palash (Mar 28, 2019)

jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe you did not watch the video?  I think that if you watched his video you missed something...  he expressed his opinion on his platform rather strongly - this is HBB and that is his style.  But he took great pains on multiple occasions to tell viewers to respect the opinions of people who bought their own products and claim to experience positive results from burn in since they paid for the right.  He had very harsh words for vendors and reviewers who push this concept, though.
> 
> As to trying to increase subscribers...  really, ever watch his videos versus others?  That’s laughable on its face.  The formula for increasing subscribers is appeal to the largest number of people and piss off the fewest people.  That and/or just be sheer entertainment and you can then trash anyone and get away with it.  HBB is definitely not launching a subscription campaign... or he is bloody clueless (which I don’t think he is).
> 
> ...


----------



## Palash

Bro I am not a blind follower. HBB deleted reaction video of Porta-fi and Headfonics , where he bashed Porta-fi and called him Porta-potty. His words are contradictory, money sucker A&K (as per his old video) now became his personal favorite Hi-fi brand . Where is the comet review , where he mentioned its better than Andromeda? he deleted it to please campfire audio. I strongly believe reviews are personal opinion but to establish your Idea you have to respect others first.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Palash said:


> Bro I am not a blind follower. HBB deleted reaction video of Porta-fi and Headfonics , where he bashed Porta-fi and called him Porta-potty. His words are contradictory, money sucker A&K (as per his old video) now became his personal favorite Hi-fi brand . Where is the comet review , where he mentioned its better than Andromeda? he deleted it to please campfire audio. I strongly believe reviews are personal opinion but to establish your Idea you have to respect others first.


“Bro”?  I suspect I am 30 years your senior, so not really your bro!

And I won’t challenge anything you said - because I don’t know if it is true and besides it is irrelevant.  You want to know about those things PM him, “bro”.

He gave respect to those who bought products and claimed burin helped, and said those trying to sell burin are selling snake oil.  Deal with that - everything you wrote is classic misdirection.


----------



## Rockwell75

Palash said:


> Where is the comet review , where he mentioned its better than Andromeda?



He didn't delete the video-- it's right here:  

He didn't say Comet was better than Andro he said it was better than Atlas, which is no less crazy imho (though I would say that Comet is best described as a scaled down Andromeda).  I actually took that at face value at first and ordered the Comet greatly influenced by his words.  That was the source of a valuable lesson when I later heard the Atlas later and found that it blows the Comet out of the water in every conceivable way (imho obviously).  The point is that no reviewer is infallible and nothing can ever take the place of hearing something for yourself and forming your own impressions.   While I don't agree with everything he says and does and I feel he would be better served focusing on his obvious knowledge and passion for good music and gear and less time on maintaining the "bad boy" image at the end of the day I appreciate his videos and enjoy watching them as every time I do I learn something and a bit of his aforementioned passion inspires me a little bit.  Furthermore he's helped expose hundreds if not thousands of people to some great gear they may never otherwise have heard of.  He also released two very good reviews on my favorite IEM's (Solaris and Atlas-- his video review of Atlas is actually very positive despite how he's badmouthed it since then).  At the end of the day nobody's perfect and I believe that his contributions to the audio community vastly outweigh all the nonsense that rears its head every now and again.


----------



## Palash

jsmiller58 said:


> “Bro”?  I suspect I am 30 years your senior, so not really your bro!
> 
> And I won’t challenge anything you said - because I don’t know if it is true and besides it is irrelevant.  You want to know about those things PM him, “bro”.
> 
> He gave respect to those who bought products and claimed burin helped, and said those trying to sel burin are selling snake oil.  Deal with that - everything you wrote is classic misdirection.


Sorry Sir, then you may have crossed 60. As per PM, i did and talked with him. After that conversation, it was clear... he is not a reliable guy. Again sorry for addressing you like that.


----------



## Palash

Rockwell75 said:


> He didn't delete the video-- it's right here:
> 
> He didn't say Comet was better than Andro he said it was better than Atlas, which is no less crazy imho (though I would say that Comet is best described as a scaled down Andromeda).  I actually took that at face value at first and ordered the Comet greatly influenced by his words.  That was the source of a valuable lesson when I later heard the Atlas later and found that it blows the Comet out of the water in every conceivable way (imho obviously).  The point is that no reviewer is infallible and nothing can ever take the place of hearing something for yourself and forming your own impressions.   While I don't agree with everything he says and does and I feel he would be better served focusing on his obvious knowledge and passion for good music and gear and less time on maintaining the "bad boy" image at the end of the day I appreciate his videos and enjoy watching them as every time I do I learn something and a bit of his aforementioned passion inspires me a little bit.  Furthermore he's helped expose hundreds if not thousands of people to some great gear they may never otherwise have heard of.  He also released two very good reviews on my favorite IEM's (Solaris and Atlas-- his video review of Atlas is actually very positive despite how he's badmouthed it since then).  At the end of the day nobody's perfect and I believe that his contributions to the audio community vastly outweigh all the nonsense that rears its head every now and again.



Yes I have also learned the lesson and now buy everything after trying.


----------



## jsmiller58

Palash said:


> Sorry Sir, then you may have crossed 60. As per PM, i did and talked with him. After that conversation, it was clear... he is not a reliable guy. Again sorry for addressing you like that.


Pretty darned close.

And as I said deal with him directly if you think he is doing anything wrong.


----------



## jsmiller58

Rockwell75 said:


> He didn't delete the video-- it's right here:
> 
> He didn't say Comet was better than Andro he said it was better than Atlas, which is no less crazy imho (though I would say that Comet is best described as a scaled down Andromeda).  I actually took that at face value at first and ordered the Comet greatly influenced by his words.  That was the source of a valuable lesson when I later heard the Atlas later and found that it blows the Comet out of the water in every conceivable way (imho obviously).  The point is that no reviewer is infallible and nothing can ever take the place of hearing something for yourself and forming your own impressions.   While I don't agree with everything he says and does and I feel he would be better served focusing on his obvious knowledge and passion for good music and gear and less time on maintaining the "bad boy" image at the end of the day I appreciate his videos and enjoy watching them as every time I do I learn something and a bit of his aforementioned passion inspires me a little bit.  Furthermore he's helped expose hundreds if not thousands of people to some great gear they may never otherwise have heard of.  He also released two very good reviews on my favorite IEM's (Solaris and Atlas-- his video review of Atlas is actually very positive despite how he's badmouthed it since then).  At the end of the day nobody's perfect and I believe that his contributions to the audio community vastly outweigh all the nonsense that rears its head every now and again.



No one is perfect.  Do your research. Try before buying.  Words to live by.

And don’t get bent out of shape if someone disagrees with you.  Act as a mature adult.  Talk through the issue, don’t talk down the person.


----------



## demo-to

The link below leads to my first impressions (two entries) of the Swedish Degauss Labs Twelve Drivers (it's a six BA drivers IEM) in another thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/anyone-familiar-with-degauss-labs.615025/page-6#post-14861612


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

This is a bad vid, classless.

But it was never deleted. Nor was the Comet vid.

Campfire Audio is no fan of mine. PM them for clarity.


----------



## Palash (Mar 28, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> This is a bad vid, classless.
> 
> But it was never deleted. Nor was the Comet vid.
> 
> Campfire Audio is no fan of mine. PM them for clarity.



Yes You made it private . Comet video first removed then posted an edited one. Old one tittle was " campfire audio comet , Atlas Who ? ".


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Palash said:


> Yes You made it private . Comet video first removed then posted an edited one. Old one tittle was " campfire audio comet , Atlas Who ? ".



Nope,  the vid I posted has never been private. 

Posted 9 months ago. There is a comment from 5 months ago. I made it private 4 months after it got buried by 250 videos? Nope.
NEVER EVER HAPPENED.


----------



## Broquen (Mar 28, 2019)

Maybe better with kinder words and attitude  My point is that I'm tired seeing graphs and data that doesn't match what I can hear. Starting with cables, whose differences are obvious to my ears, but a lot of people affirm that there're no differences (pure copper vs tin or silver plated... Seriously?)

Of course all opinions are respectable. Not everyone has same capability to hear certain sound nuances, but there's an easy test to do with IEMs. You can always buy a BA* based IEM and compare it, out of the box, with very same model used for at least some weeks (easy to do with cheap BA based models). This way is how I finally had evidence that burn in process is real, doing AB was quite obvious.

Just another opinion 

* I find differences more noticeables in BAs, specially with cymbals or other high freq. sounds. On the other hand, I'm not sure regarding DDs, but I'd say that there're some differences too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jsmiller58 said:


> The last paragraph talks about brain burn in.  The brain is a very “plastic” organ and our perception changes with experience.  Everyone, I am confident, will buy into brain burn in.  Check.
> 
> The first paragraph talks about physical burn in.  Read it carefully.  They are careful to relate it to possible, but not definitive, changes, and those changes are at a small scale.  What do they not say?  They do not put forth any evidence where they have done burnin on thousands of units they manufacture and measure the differences and show that this differences are audible...  Yes I am aware that not every auditory effect is measurable (or at least is routinely measured).  But I find it beyond believable that there is NOTHING that can be measured that would change with burn in.  If the diaphragms change that much, not significant changes to FR or distortion changes?  Really?  Really?
> 
> ...



I share this article just because its more interesting to read than plain ''blind tested'' common toughs...this debate bore me in fact. Its like the cable debate....it just never end.

As said, i'm not a fanatical or a believer, subtle after burn in change are exception, and yeah, some headfier share factual graph that show before-after burn in with visible change in frequencies response.(can't find it now....i think its somewhere in sub-100$ best budget earphones thread)

Anyway, i'm not here to convince you, if you did not hear change with your gear its most likely because there aren't. And no, a crappy earphones will still sound crappy after burn in, and my very first 5 seconds impressions of iem, earbuds or headphones rarely change after 100H of burn in. Subtle change is about sound openness, and bass control.


"As with many of the numinous subjects in the audiophile realm, this odd little custom sits squarely at the intersection of psychology, science, marketing, and that eternally subjective thing known as 'sound quality.' And that makes it particularly troublesome," Gardiner writes. "Matt Engstrom, director of monitoring products at Shure, admits there is evidence that suggests transducers in larger headphones can experience burn-in, and that this could, in theory, produce different sound over time. Again, no one has shown this conclusively, largely because a) companies aren't rushing to tell audiophiles they've been wrong all these years and b) there's no single industry standard for testing headphones."

So there's no industry-wide conclusive standard for burning in. There's little real data about the process. That doesn't mean it's completely pointless. At Inner Fidelity, audio expert Tyll Hertsens tested two AKG Q701s, headphones infamous for needing long multi-hundred hour break-in periods. He burned in one pair of headphones for 90 hours, measuring and listening along the way. He left another pair pristine. The charts Hertsens made do show some change over time in the sounds produced by the headphones, but not enough to convince him that the burn-in process was responsible for those changes.
https://www.tested.com/tech/accessories/459117-science-and-myth-burning-headphones/


----------



## peter123

What happened to this thread?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 28, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Maybe better with kinder words and attitude  My point is that I'm tired seeing graphs and data that doesn't match what I can hear. Starting with cables, whose differences are obvious to my ears, but a lot of people affirm that there're no differences (pure copper vs tin or silver plated... Seriously?)
> 
> Of course all opinions are respectable. Not everyone has same capability to hear certain sound nuances, but there's an easy test to do with IEMs. You can always buy a BA* based IEM and compare it, out of the box, with very same model used for at least some weeks (easy to do with cheap BA based models). This way is how I finally had evidence that burn in process is real, doing AB was quite obvious.
> 
> ...


I “liked” your comment because I respect it.

But I do want to use a variant of your own words as well to express my feelings...  I’m tired of seeing comments that never match anything anyone can measure.  Hard to believe the changes brought by burnin cannot be measured, or have no effect on those things that are measured.  The only certainty is it keeps hope alive and prevents people from returning gear that they don’t like out of the box.  Good for vendors though...

I don’t doubt some burnin happens.  But it is likely more brain burnin.  What physical changes do occur are almost certainly inaudible.  If burnin were real, all of the industry players, heck even the audiophiles with their own measurement rigs, would have put this one to bed.  Instead this debate rages because it is all about belief, and belief cannot be proven or disproven by argument alone.

I do respect all of you who disagree with me.  I know my logic will not change your mind.  But I lay out for you a way to win the argument.  Provide the data.  

One way or the other, though, Peace.


----------



## jon parker

jsmiller58 said:


> But I lay out for you a way to win the argument.  Provide the data.
> One way or the other, though, Peace.



One could reply: Build me a device that will measure such subtleties


----------



## Broquen

jsmiller58 said:


> I “liked” your comment because I respect it.
> 
> But I do want to use a variant of your own words as well to express my feelings...  I’m tired of seeing comments that never match anything anyone can measure.  Hard to believe the changes brought by burnin cannot be measured, or have no effect on those things that are measured.  The only certainty is it keeps hope alive and prevents people from returning gear that they don’t like out of the box.  Good for vendors though...
> 
> ...



I liked your post too for same reason, but there's something that is not true. As already has been said, some measurements show these little changes and some others not. It depends on gear and a lot of more things. It's hard as hell to measure sound without proper equipment. But out of this, personally I know what I listened and, like I said before, when doing AB there's not much space for brain tricks.

Of course I respect all opinions too, but nobody can tell me that I don't hear what I hear (not telling it to you).


----------



## Carlsan

Yes, lets move on ...

So, is anyone buying anything from the AliExpress Anniversary Sale?
Link to NiceHck's store.


----------



## jsmiller58

Carlsan said:


> Yes, lets move on ...
> 
> So, is anyone buying anything from the AliExpress Anniversary Sale?
> Link to NiceHck's store.


Would be great to hear what deals people think are great!


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 28, 2019)

Cables are always a good deal on these sales days. People that have never tried using or buying up cheaper cables from aliexpress. You would be surprised how good these cables are. They may not be name brand cables but they do have positive effects for your earphones when it comes to sound and function.

Now is the time to snap up on them cables.


----------



## jsmiller58

Dsnuts said:


> Cables are always a good deal on these sales days. People that have never tried using or buying up cheaper cables from aliexpress. You would be surprised how good these cables are. They may not be name brand cables but they do have positive effects for your earphones when it comes to sound and function.
> 
> Now is the time to snap up on them cables.


I see lots of cables on offer...  Anyone have recommendations for sub-$100 cables?


----------



## Carlsan

I have these on my CA Solaris. I personally think they help bring out the best that they have to offer. 
This cable also sounds better than the Super Litz Cable that goes for $199 and I initially got with the Solaris, in my personal opinion.
Getting a second one.

Also getting a second one of these, "4 Core Alloy With Pure Copper Upgraded Cable" which I use with my Noble Khan. You will have to search for that one. 

They both have different terminations so I can't compare one with the other, but I do know that with all the cables I have tried on the two different TOTL earphones, these two are the best to my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can second Carlsans cable recommend. One of the absolute best cables you can buy for your money. Rated very highly on the cheap cable thread. I also have the same cable on my Solaris. Excellent pairing in every way.


----------



## F700 (Mar 28, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> I have these on my CA Solaris. I personally think they help bring out the best that they have to offer.
> This cable also sounds better than the Super Litz Cable that goes for $199 and I initially got with the Solaris, in my personal opinion.
> Getting a second one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I just bought 2 of them for the DM6 and the Fearless S8F.


----------



## vault108

I just grab some 4-in1 plug cables (gold, silver, and copper) from Lunashops. They have the cheapest "Awesome plug" cable. Ever since I have the Oslo cable, I just want more 4-in-1 plug cables. 
The gold cable will match with Solaris.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-anole-v3.23655/reviews#review-21830


----------



## Otto Motor

I started the long overdue thread:  *General IEM Measurements Discussions*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/

The thread is dedicated to frequency responses (and other) measurements of earphones by any Head-Fi member, using any technique and/or software! It also serves the discussion of rig setup and equipment such as couplers, microphones etc. It further encourages the discussion and exchange of compensation spreadsheets. And it promotes discussion of the tricky correlation of measurements and sound quality. Last but not least, Head-Fiers can show the visualizations of their modding steps and results as well as production flaws (e.g. miswiring and channel imbalances).

Go crazy folks!


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 29, 2019)

*Here* my take on the excellent Pioneer CH3 single microdriver earphones (you know *where* to find it). I paid $22 CAD -- why pay more?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I just got the Tin Hifi T3, and ootb, it's a contender for budget bully. Not a giant killer, but a budget behemoth. Everything the T2 pro didn't deliver, the T3 does. Smoothness and details. Though it doesn't exhibit the out of your head and out of your space type soundstage of the Pro, it still is no slouch in the stage area, but what it does excel in is imaging and detail retrieval, while having extended highs that aren't splashy or grating like the Pro. Bass is present and pleasurable. At the moment, I've been listening to Van Halen's 5150, and Karnivool's Sound Awake, and EVH's guitars come in with awesome bite and timbre. Karnivool's Simple Boy's bass is thick and resolving. Voices are clear and forward. There's speed and precision with the drivers, and I don't pick up any issues with cohesion and phase. Pleaseantly surprised for an oobt experience. Looking forward to see how they settle in after some play time.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2019)

So this little interesting new item popped up on NiceHCK site. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.52.24dc581decQJPW








On presale for $179 NiceHCK F3. On paper imagine planar bass, BA mids and dynamic treble. Similar in configuration to the Sony IER Z1R.
But I have very little faith that OEM Chinese company that makes these exotic hybrid is gonna be able to make these sound coherent. I applaud them for experimenting though.

I hope they get this one down and keep on trying cuz one day they will nail it. Trial and error is the way of this OEM. This will clearly be a trial.


----------



## jant71

What confidence can you have when they spell it "flangship". My take would be the Planar to be the full range and the DD to be the sub/bass support, and the armature to be the treble support. Not sure where you are going D's with that BA mids and DD treble thing 

Of course good in theory but done right by a real brand with an SWFK for the treble, a solid planar, and dynamic. Maybe Mee/Massdrop could do one. Then it would be your bass driver with their Planamic and use the P1 driver for the full range and a SWFK for the highs.


----------



## FastAndClean

planar - bass, dynamic - mids, BA - treble is my take on that


----------



## Dsnuts

I am assuming they will use the planar for the bass but could easily be used for the mids. I will have to ask Jim how they are configuring the iem.  With my experience with the N3. I don't have high hopes that this one will be a slam dunk winner but who knows maybe they learned a thing or two from making other hybrids. 

NiceHCK has a super bag again but this one is expensive. $350?!! Yikes


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tanchjim Oxygen.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ybrid-Drive-Earphone/1825606_32997122581.html

NiceHCK F3 looks interesting


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ybrid-Drive-Earphone/1825606_32997122581.html
> 
> NiceHCK F3 looks interesting


the japanese are eating it like crazy


----------



## darmanastartes

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ybrid-Drive-Earphone/1825606_32997122581.html
> 
> NiceHCK F3 looks interesting


The FR looks a lot more even than the N3, even with the compressed scale.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jim don't seem too angry that a lot of the reviewers for the N3 did not praise the N3. This new F3 does look interesting. It has a brand new design they are clearly going for premium look on the shells too. I hope that works out for them. Will be interesting to see what the consensus is on the sound.


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> planar - bass, dynamic - mids, BA - treble is my take on that


I would think Full Range planar with accenting treble BA and accenting Dynamic bass.  That’s how I would make it.


----------



## scottsays

Just placed my order for the NICEHCK F3--
Hoping it is good quality----almost purchased the TONEKING BL1--
then woke up this morning to the email offering of presale.
Could not resist.


----------



## HungryPanda

The wait is on


----------



## silverfishla

scottsays said:


> Just placed my order for the NICEHCK F3--
> Hoping it is good quality----almost purchased the TONEKING BL1--
> then woke up this morning to the email offering of presale.
> Could not resist.


I’m curious about this one.  If it sounds better than the ****, I’m in.  Let me know when you get a chance.


----------



## scottsays (Apr 2, 2019)

I keep saying to myself that I will NOT buy anymore audio gear-----
It seems every week there is a new exciting "toy" to get-----
The incredible technology , "cheap" materials and labor make for a never ending
parade of amazing products being manufactured.

On a side note I just purchased the Intime Go--just on a review from a Russian website---
I am still burning them in--but holy cow--these things are INCREDIBLE----amazing excellent sound quality--blows away pretty much every iem I have ever heard-
 $ 143 on ebay--
https://www.ebay.com/itm/intime-GO-...NEW/123160513712?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

Review that got me interested--
https://translate.google.com/transl...komfort-udovolstvie-i-muzykalnost&prev=search

Read the review for a good laugh as well--the translation to English comes out with all kinds of goofy sayings---


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ybrid-Drive-Earphone/1825606_32997122581.html
> 
> NiceHCK F3 looks interesting


But it appears to be even more premature than the other multis...this one does not even exist on a photograph. Quite a gamble for $179.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So this little interesting new item popped up on NiceHCK site. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.52.24dc581decQJPW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scale on the vertical graph it outright useless. Not good advertisement. That treble peak is 15 dB above the lower midrange...holy.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> But it appears to be even more premature than the other multis...this one does not even exist on a photograph. Quite a gamble for $179.


they are sending the prototypes now to the first buyers, they will test them


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> they are sending the prototypes now to the first buyers, they will test them


Prototypes to the first buyers? I thought the 1st of April was yesterday.


----------



## redrol

There is a 93-113 db difference between mids and high treble.  Toooo much for meh.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2019)

redrol said:


> There is a 93-113 db difference between mids and high treble.  Toooo much for meh.


If that curve is not made up...here, a more realistic aspect ratio...if this curve is real, I will be running as fast as I can...away. I wonder whether it is upside down.


----------



## hakuzen

the graph is appealing to me.. except of excessive 8kHz peak. sibilant, probably. i use to like that mids and upper mids tuning..


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> If that curve is not made up...here, a more realistic aspect ratio...if this curve is real, I will be running as fast as I can...away. I wonder whether it is upside down.



I dunno, crossed at about 1.5kHz and used as a bass driver which is what planars excel at, it might be a great component.  If you can use a steep enough order cross to drop it by 15dB by the time it reaches 2.5kHz it could be useful.


----------



## Wiljen

I'm working on a review of the Kinboofi Mk4 that is now showing up in the stores and it deserves more press than it has gotten here.  Very listenable signature with good balance and really good detail levels.  It is one of those where I have an occasional  "Ah ha!" moment when it reveals some detail I didnt expect.     I hope some other folks get a chance to try this one, it surprised me based on what I knew of the brand beforehand.


----------



## Otto Motor

The good looking, well-built, bassy single DD Hill Audio Altair RA.



Spoiler: FR curve


----------



## HungryPanda

Looks like a decent nozzle on them


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

hakuzen said:


> the graph is appealing to me.. except of excessive 8kHz peak. sibilant, probably. i use to like that mids and upper mids tuning..



What makes you think that graf is real? They can run a test but can't shoot a picture? It feels like a guerilla marketing stunt so far. We'll see...
.


----------



## hakuzen

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> What makes you think that graf is real? They can run a test but can't shoot a picture? It feels like a guerilla marketing stunt so far. We'll see...
> .


i don't know if it's real, but that fr graph itself, looks ok to me, except of excessive 8kHz peak, maybe.
yea, pure marketing most cases


----------



## Wiljen

Got my review on the Mk4 (kinboofi) posted tonight on my blog and here!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinboofi-mk4-with-switches.23668/reviews


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> But it appears to be even more premature than the other multis...this one does not even exist on a photograph. Quite a gamble for $179.


Would put that money 100 times more @ KPE or Oxygen... or save up for EX600/EX800.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 5, 2019)

Creative Aurvana Trio. Dual BA and a bio cellulose dynamic. $100 on MD. These supposed to be any good?https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-aurvana-trio-earphones

Speaking of MD. Got my Zeus last night.






I most definitely feel I got my monies worth. Considering these things were selling for 2.3K plus a few years ago. It does show me how much sound is advancing now a days but at the same time. Dont know if these are worth over 2K in sonics but for what I paid for them. These will be a great addition to my collection.

These have to be the bar as far as sound goes in the 1K range in earphones. From initial listen they are very refined right out of the box. Big large spacious sound. gobs of detail and layers upon leyers of sound. I suppose 14 high end BAs with 7 crossovers will do that for you. The depth of sound is something to behold. I am gonna very much enjoy these and I hope MD will have another drop for these for guys that want to dive into the 1K range in earphones. Defiinitley flagship level sound for 1K which now a days is considered mid fi price tag. Lol.

Edit. I am fairly certain they will have another drop for these. A bit of a clue on the Zeus page on MD.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of MD. Got my Zeus last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how they compare to the  10BA+ chi fi in ears that you have?


----------



## Dsnuts

My DZ12 from NiceHCK is similar in stage to the Zeus. Zeus has a different level of refinement however. The sound is liquid on the Zeus meaning coherency is absolutely stunning. DZ12 also has a large sound but not as deep. Both have a surround sound going for them, 3D imaging but the Zeus is more pin point. Sound balancing is superb. DZ12 has more mid bass so a bit more fun sounding the Zeus is a grown up product. It has a relatively flat Fr but it is every bit a high end IEM in sonics. 

It is too bad no one else will ever hear the DZ12 but no one was willing to spend $700 for an unknown earphone out of China. It is most certainly a bang for the money earphone. But the Zeus clearly separates as a flagship level sound vs the DZ12. 

I was very surprised when I was at can jam last year and I got to try out a lot of higher end multi BA earphone. Audio 64, Jerry Harvey, CA and the likes that my DZ12 didn't sound like a reject next to the flagships from these guys. Each earphone I heard has its plus and minuses so in that regard my DZ12 hung in there real well. 

Once you get to that level it is all about the little things that separate them from mid fi stuff. Your paying a premium for. But for some those little things are worth it.


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 5, 2019)

edit: answered my question


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> Creative Aurvana Trio. Dual BA and a bio cellulose dynamic. $100 on MD. These supposed to be any good?https://www.massdrop.com/buy/creative-aurvana-trio-earphones
> 
> Speaking of MD. Got my Zeus last night.
> 
> ...


These Creative As have angled, short nozzles (if my eyes don't deceive me): I personally may have a fit issue with them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 5, 2019)

I am wondering if anyone owns the trio or heard them. A bit curious since it is using a nice dynamic for the bass end.

They look a bit like one more triples.


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 5, 2019)

@Dsnuts there was a thread here someone said he likes it more  then his 1k full sized headphone I can link it ... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-aurvana-trio.875050/ the other said its on par with dunu dk-3001 but not much more info.. I am eyeing this iem a long time but no info yet .. wanted even to buy before the bgvp dmg but wasnt available then in the market.. it would be great if someone could get it here in this thread and review it extensively.. they appear to have value


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Bit of an offtopic, I love the fact that the ~150-~200 USD arena is getting so many new competitors. Most of them are Chinese as expected. But these Chinese brands like tanchjim, moondrop, Dunu, Ibasso are Pinnacle of premium brands in China. Japanese aren't too far either, Final Audio, intime, codonguri are putting out some good stuff now. Previous players like Fiio are moving up the budget ladder too as companies like NiceHCK are slowly building a complete product lineup for every flavor. We have come a long way, folks. Good sound doesn't cost a fortune, and our ears truly live in blessed times. And the best part is, flavored or true Harman target IEMs don't cost two kidneys, arms and legs now. Hallelujah!


----------



## Otto Motor

ScottPilgrim said:


> Bit of an offtopic, I love the fact that the ~150-~200 USD arena is getting so many new competitors. Most of them are Chinese as expected. But these Chinese brands like tanchjim, moondrop, Dunu, Ibasso are Pinnacle of premium brands in China. Japanese aren't too far either, Final Audio, intime, codonguri are putting out some good stuff now. Previous players like Fiio are moving up the budget ladder too as companies like NiceHCK are slowly building a complete product lineup for every flavor. We have come a long way, folks. Good sound doesn't cost a fortune, and our ears truly live in blessed times. And the best part is, flavored or true Harman target IEMs don't cost two kidneys, arms and legs now. Hallelujah!


Don't forget the Germans : Sennheiser have released the $100 ie40 Pro single DD inear monitor -- and they are coming out with the ie400 and ie500 in May. I got a loaner of the ie40 Pro and am absolutely overwhelmed by its timbre and coherence. Sennheiser had been snoozing and stagnating for years with their in-ears but this one is well thought out. I'll buy myself a pair.

Es lebe das dynamische Treibersystem!


----------



## Cevisi

Otto Motor said:


> Don't forget the Germans : Sennheiser have released the $100 ie40 Pro single DD inear monitor -- and they are coming out with the ie400 and ie500 in May. I got a loaner of the ie40 Pro and am absolutely overwhelmed by its timbre and coherence. Sennheiser had been snoozing and stagnating for years with their in-ears but this one is well thought out. I'll buy myself a pair.
> 
> Es lebe das dynamische Treibersystem!



Lang lebe das dynamische Treibersystem !


----------



## Otto Motor

Cevisi said:


> Lang lebe das dynamische Treibersystem !


Na also!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So I finally took the leap and bought the Moondrop Kanas Pro. With all the reviews I scanned, read, and compared, it seems that this is one of the finest mid-fi earphones on the market with a single dynamic. Looking forward to comparing them to my top love (Sennheiser IE800) and my timbre kings (JVC FW01). Curious to see how they fair. Also picked up the Cowon Plenue J DAP. Had an old Cowon years ago, and loved it. Got rid of it because it was only 16GB of storage with no expandable slot. The J got mass awesome reviews, and it's 64GB + 256 expandable. It'll make a nice companion with my Sony. 

Next stop : The Sennheiser IE40 Pro. Another budget earphone with crazy good reviews, and I'm curious to see how close they can come to the Sennheiser IE800? Maybe a great all-arounder companion to the IE800? Something I can take with me on the road? @Otto Motor has just convinced me with his comments above.


----------



## demo-to

Otto Motor said:


> Don't forget the Germans : Sennheiser have released the $100 ie40 Pro single DD inear monitor -- and they are coming out with the ie400 and ie500 in May. I got a loaner of the ie40 Pro and am absolutely overwhelmed by its timbre and coherence. Sennheiser had been snoozing and stagnating for years with their in-ears but this one is well thought out. I'll buy myself a pair.
> 
> Es lebe das dynamische Treibersystem!


I am very curious about the IE500 Pro and targeting this. I think I am going to try one once it is out.
There is only limited description of the sound by Sennheiser but what I read is promising.

Regrading the IE40 Pro...did you apply a filter mod (damping) on these? It is because I read at the hopfhoerer.de review they could force some sibilance.
https://www.kopfhoerer.de/test/sennheiser-ie-40-pro/


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 9, 2019)

demo-to said:


> I am very curious about the IE500 Pro and targeting this. I think I am going to try one once it is out.
> There is only limited description of the sound by Sennheiser but what I read is promising.
> 
> Regrading the IE40 Pro...did you apply a filter mod (damping) on these? It is because I read at the hopfhoerer.de review they could force some sibilance.
> https://www.kopfhoerer.de/test/sennheiser-ie-40-pro/


No, there is zero sibilance. Sibilance comes from peaks between 7 and 10 kHz...that's where the ie40 Pro is as flat as a board...peaks start way above 10 kHz.



Spoiler: ie40 Pro FR











Will hand the ie40 Pro over to my treble sensitive co-writer on the weekend. To me, the treble is well dosed.

Here comparisons between the ie40 Pro and the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear, Brainwavz B200 v1, and the iBasso IT01 (check 34 to 36):
https://www.audioreviews.org/comparisons/

I just read the Kopfhörer.de writeup: one thing we agree on is that you can turn up the volume on these because...that's from the draft of my forthcoming review"

"...And because the treble does not pierce and the bass does not thump, one can turn the volume up on the ie40 Pro without regret..."

Where high volume hurts is with the Brainwavz Delta...look at the peaks:


Spoiler: Brainwz Delta FR











And where it really hurts is this one...horror!



Spoiler: Hifiman RE-400 FR



https://i.imgur.com/fsmO9BW.jpg


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Otto Motor said:


> No, there is zero sibilance. Sibilance comes from peaks between 7 and 10 kHz...that's where the ie40 Pro is as flat as a board...peaks start at way above 10 kHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ie40 Pro FR




That actually sounds pretty yummy... Might jump on it soon.. thanks for the info otto


----------



## Otto Motor

ScottPilgrim said:


> That actually sounds pretty yummy... Might jump on it soon.. thanks for the info otto


I buy one myself as it hits my sweet spot (the review unit is a loaner). The ie500 Pro are above my current wallet.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> No, there is zero sibilance. Sibilance comes from peaks between 7 and 10 kHz...that's where the ie40 Pro is as flat as a board...peaks start way above 10 kHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ie40 Pro FR


That graph look really nice... tho, isn`t mid-bass tad too prominent relative to sub-bass and 3-5kHz range?

Btw, have You got Your hands/ears on Kanas Pro? If You get chance, try it. I suspect signature won`t be up Your alley but curious what Your would write about it honestly


----------



## kova4a

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Next stop : The Sennheiser IE40 Pro. Another budget earphone with crazy good reviews, and I'm curious to see how close they can come to the Sennheiser IE800? Maybe a great all-arounder companion to the IE800? Something I can take with me on the road? @Otto Motor has just convinced me with his comments above.


It's actually nothing like the ie800. In fact it's tuned nothing like previous sennheisers. It's less V-shaped and bassy. More on the neutral with treble boost side and overal more like a stage monitor though maybe a bit simplified and lacking in micro details and shimmer due to the upper treble dip.



CoiL said:


> That graph look really nice... tho, isn`t mid-bass tad too prominent relative to sub-bass and 3-5kHz range?
> 
> Btw, have You got Your hands/ears on Kanas Pro? If You get chance, try it. I suspect signature won`t be up Your alley but curious what Your would write about it honestly


It's probably the least bassy sennheiser iem I've heard. Btw, I personally would pick the ie40 pro over the KPE. It might lack a bit in detail retrieval but just sounds more natural overall.

I'm interested to hear what they've done with the ie400 and ie500 although the price difference is quite big for something that has pretty much the same build with just a different driver. They are still fairly reasonably priced for sennheiser iems though. The ie40 pro is a nice surprise at this price though


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> That graph look really nice... tho, isn`t mid-bass tad too prominent relative to sub-bass and 3-5kHz range?
> 
> Btw, have You got Your hands/ears on Kanas Pro? If You get chance, try it. I suspect signature won`t be up Your alley but curious what Your would write about it honestly


I would also like to try it out after the geeks from headflux.de recommended it.

As to mid-bass hump: here an interesting comparison.



Spoiler: Interesting comparison


----------



## jon parker

kova4a said:


> It's actually nothing like the ie800. In fact it's tuned nothing like previous sennheisers. It's less V-shaped and bassy. More on the neutral with treble boost side and overal more like a stage monitor though maybe a bit simplified and lacking in micro details and shimmer due to the upper treble dip.
> 
> It's probably the least bassy sennheiser iem I've heard. Btw, I personally would pick the ie40 pro over the KPE. It might lack a bit in detail retrieval but just sounds more natural overall.
> I'm interested to hear what they've done with the ie400 and ie500 although the price difference is quite big for something that has pretty much the same build with just a different driver. They are still fairly reasonably priced for sennheiser iems though. The ie40 pro is a nice surprise at this price though



Thanks everyone for the info. I have a set arriving tomorrow. I will of course add my impressions in due course


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Pretty confident these new ALPHA & DELTA KS3 will not pass under the radar. 

These are incredible bargain. Sound is well balanced with lush timbre, clean mids, great attack-decay, good bass extension...it touch every corner of frequencies range with a mature yet lively musicality.

Anyway, if you don't like the sound, just the cable worth the price of purchase...wich is very confusing.

My review of them is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG


----------



## jant71

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Pretty confident these new ALPHA & DELTA KS3 will not pass under the radar.
> 
> These are incredible bargain. Sound is well balanced with lush timbre, clean mids, great attack-decay, good bass extension...it touch every corner of frequencies range with a mature yet lively musicality.
> 
> ...



How about KS3 vs. VS3?


----------



## Otto Motor

kova4a said:


> It's actually nothing like the ie800. In fact it's tuned nothing like previous sennheisers. It's less V-shaped and bassy. More on the neutral with treble boost side and overal more like a stage monitor though maybe a bit simplified and lacking in micro details and shimmer due to the upper treble dip.
> 
> 
> It's probably the least bassy sennheiser iem I've heard. Btw, I personally would pick the ie40 pro over the KPE. It might lack a bit in detail retrieval but just sounds more natural overall.
> ...


I agree! The ie40 Pro hit my financial sweet spot. The similarly priced Momentum in-ear sound muffled in comparison. I was testing them back and forth against the Focal Sphear (bassier, darker, vocals more back, also great timbre) and the Brainwavz B200 v1 (leaner sound, tinnier at loud volumes)...and I was looking for sibilance in the ie40 Pro as claimed by some...but found it in the Sphear.

The ie40 Pro are really good earphones because they do nothing bad and most things very well...very smooth, yet dynamic, and simply pleasant with a great timbre. Fit is great, cable is right...only the pouch is too small.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jant71 said:


> How about KS3 vs. VS3?



KS3 is from another league here, VS3 is good but i have fit issue....hum.
Well, VS3 are brighter-dryier, more V shape, have a taller soundstage with more air but less accurate imaging and less detailed mid range.
...man, they dont stop poping off my ears its hard!
hum, timbre is thinner, and soundstage is hall like compared to more intimate and near your KS3.
Both have sub emphasis but the VS3 is more present and well, V shape.
Vocal are where the VS3 is put toshame compared to KS3, even if they arent mid centric.

okay thats it....they just fall again of my ears. Problem is hear hook for me.

Anyway, I like how they sound....wich is why I will find a way to stick them in my ears for good. Soundstage is quite phenomenal. (hall like)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So i'm about 6 hours in with the MKP and unless they open up and break in dramatically in the next 72-94 hours, the Sennheiser IE800 and JVC FW01 are just technically better. Now let's remember, it's still within the OOTB sound, and though it's an enjoyable sound with absolutely ZERO sibilance and free of any peaks, they don't beat the JVC in either timbre or imaging, and the soundstage and detail retrieval of the IE800 is just technically and fundamentally better. I really like the bass. It's a really mature bass. Nice impact and punchy. The treble is a tad rolled off. A touch polite. This might explain the no sibilance or peaks, but it also might explain it's lagging behind the other two in detail retrieval. I would place it equal to the T3, but with better treble control, and better bass impact, but equal in DR, with better soundstage, but about equal imaging. I'll repot back if burn in changes the sound any more than it has over 6 hours of continuous listening both out of the Plenue J and the Sony. 

Is the Moondrop Kanas Pro worth the money? Maybe? Hopefully that changes to an emphatic YES in the coming days.


----------



## CoiL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> *Is the Moondrop Kanas Pro worth the money?* Maybe? Hopefully that changes to an emphatic YES in the coming days.


Here is the answer -> look at FW01 & IE800 price tag -> YES they are worth the money!


----------



## jon parker (Apr 10, 2019)

*Sennheiser IE40 Pro*

So had a good hour with them. Out of the box, quite good. From one point of view they dont appear to do a lot wrong BUT
there is some warmth missing in the mids which can leave some male vocals sounding a bit thin and female vocals sounding a bit boxy
and plasticy. In this sense they are not sounding natural.
 - However when I remember that they are 'Monitor IEM's'  and not 'Reference' then I feel a bit more forgiving of them

The tips selection is pathetic and frankly an insult - You get 4 sets - 1 of which is large, the other 3 small and small-medium.!!
If the different stem colours are indicating a different type of tips then again this is not good as you can only really use the version
that physically fits you
After 5 seconds with the single large tips though I threw them back in box and put a pair of spin tips on them - Huge improvement !
Along with lacking some needed warmth mids the other characteristics I can hear are: Think of a winters morning - clean, crisp, clear
Bass is good - sub bass is there but sounds weirdly the same as the bass - It doesn't seem to have much power to rumble

Sibilance - Yes! it is there but its a bit odd - It seems to present only the top 20% of the highest frequency of any sibilance. So it sounds
like the IEM's cut out almost all of any sibilance but forget a tiny bit at the top. Wont be a problem for most though as it comes and goes
fairly quickly is quite high up in the far reaches of sibilance

isolation and fit are both top notch. very good

Anyway, its early days. I will probably keep them for work
Some of the negative aspects of them Ive heard before and may well buff out with some time *coughs* burn in
Also, Ive yet to try other DAPs and tips (Only tried thus far Spintips on iBasso DX150 and Mac)
They're not bad. i am cautiously optamistic


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Apr 10, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So i'm about 6 hours in with the MKP and unless they open up and break in dramatically in the next 72-94 hours, the Sennheiser IE800 and JVC FW01 are just technically better. Now let's remember, it's still within the OOTB sound, and though it's an enjoyable sound with absolutely ZERO sibilance and free of any peaks, they don't beat the JVC in either timbre or imaging, and the soundstage and detail retrieval of the IE800 is just technically and fundamentally better. I really like the bass. It's a really mature bass. Nice impact and punchy. The treble is a tad rolled off. A touch polite. This might explain the no sibilance or peaks, but it also might explain it's lagging behind the other two in detail retrieval. I would place it equal to the T3, but with better treble control, and better bass impact, but equal in DR, with better soundstage, but about equal imaging. I'll repot back if burn in changes the sound any more than it has over 6 hours of continuous listening both out of the Plenue J and the Sony.
> 
> Is the Moondrop Kanas Pro worth the money? Maybe? Hopefully that changes to an emphatic YES in the coming days.


Does kpe have a bigger stage then the JVC fd01's? And which one has more fuller mids?


----------



## Broquen

jon parker said:


> *Sennheiser IE40 Pro*
> 
> So had a good hour with them. Out of the box, quite good. From one point of view they dont appear to do a lot wrong BUT
> there is some warmth missing in the mids which can leave some male vocals sounding a bit thin and female vocals sounding a bit boxy
> ...



This kind of honest opinions help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Cevisi

A friend of mine a


jon parker said:


> *Sennheiser IE40 Pro*
> 
> So had a good hour with them. Out of the box, quite good. From one point of view they dont appear to do a lot wrong BUT
> there is some warmth missing in the mids which can leave some male vocals sounding a bit thin and female vocals sounding a bit boxy
> ...


A friend of mine are interested in these are you think they are better than tin t3 or ikko oh 1 he cant decide between these 3


----------



## jant71

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KS3 is from another league here, VS3 is good but i have fit issue....hum.
> Well, VS3 are brighter-dryier, more V shape, have a taller soundstage with more air but less accurate imaging and less detailed mid range.
> ...man, they dont stop poping off my ears its hard!
> hum, timbre is thinner, and soundstage is hall like compared to more intimate and near your KS3.
> ...



Cool! Just getting a feel perhaps for some of the traits like the stage size you talked about. Not interested in the VS3 but might give Vsonic another shot with the VS7.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jant71 said:


> Cool! Just getting a feel perhaps for some of the traits like the stage size you talked about. Not interested in the VS3 but might give Vsonic another shot with the VS7.


yeah the stage is quite gigantic....as well as the earphones housing for a single Dynamic! Housing is bigger than CCA c10 for example. (bigger than KS3 too)


----------



## jon parker

Cevisi said:


> A friend of mine a
> 
> A friend of mine are interested in these are you think they are better than tin t3 or ikko oh 1 he cant decide between these 3



Its impossible to say as I don't know his source, preferences, what he is looking for
All i would say is for him to think about what is most important for him in terms of sound signature. Very roughly speaking, if a smooth more neutral well balanced signature is important for him then maybe look to the T3 (although the T2 is very good in this regard - And would by far be the best value for money) - If (from what I have heard) details and the highs are more important he could look to the Ikko OH 1
At this time I would not recommend the IE40 
Hope that helps


----------



## jon parker

One more thing to add about the Sennheiser IE40 - It is very tip and source dependant
I tried Them on the Shanling M2s and they sounded truly dreadful! A particularly inorganic splashy mess - They sounded ok on the DX150 though


----------



## jant71

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah the stage is quite gigantic....as well as the earphones housing for a single Dynamic! Housing is bigger than CCA c10 for example. (bigger than KS3 too)



That is why they call them Iceberg series.  If they were smaller they would have called them ice cube or ice chunk.

Stage in an earphone is one of more important likes. A couple of my all time favorites have been two of the biggest I have heard even if one did have a treble roll and the other was cheaper so it lack higher resolution and detail vs. more expensive stuff.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 10, 2019)

jon parker said:


> *Sennheiser IE40 Pro*
> 
> So had a good hour with them. Out of the box, quite good. From one point of view they dont appear to do a lot wrong BUT
> there is some warmth missing in the mids which can leave some male vocals sounding a bit thin and female vocals sounding a bit boxy
> ...



Siblilance: They don't have a peak below 12-15 kHz, but this high double peak is pretty steep -- steeper than the competition's. I don't hear this "upper sibilance" but maybe my hearing needs to be checked. Couldn't find any sibilance in voices...compared and compared and identified the Focal Sphear as culprits.

Tips: top notch Sennheiser tips, great thick rubber. Isolate very well for me. Same as in previous models.

Mids: I find the mids quite full and rich, also compared to the competition. They are a bit closer to neutral than in previous Senns models as they don't have that monster mid to upper bass smudging in. These Senns are the least bassy I am aware of and they lack the Sennheiser veil and that dark timbre. But they are still warm and quite off neutral...the Brainwavz B200 v1. are much cooler in the mids. Could it be that your spin tips have introduced that "plasticky" sound?

Source dependency: Will have to check. Work fine on my iphone SE.

Burn-in: good luck.

I find these are the most homogenous single DDs I know (all below $200) and yet are they quite dynamic.


----------



## jon parker (Apr 10, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Siblilance: They don't have a peak below 12-15 kHz, but this high double peak is pretty steep -- steeper than the competition's. I don't hear this "upper sibilance" but maybe my hearing needs to be checked. Couldn't find any sibilance in voices...compared and compared and identified the Focal Sphear as culprits.
> 
> Tips: top notch Sennheiser tips, great thick rubber. Isolate very well for me. Same as in previous models.
> 
> ...



Thanks Otto - you make some interesting and useful points.
I work for a living with audio, specifically with vocals so certain qualities around sibilance and mids tend to be a lot more relevant for me BUT as  I say, most people it won't trouble
Superficially they are ok. I agree with you for the most part  But maybe for those with a more critical ear some issues will be there
Thanks for your good luck wishes. Had a lot of luck in relation to burn in  *ducks*

Put it this way. In the mid 1980's the engineers at Sennheiser spent time trying to develop headphones that sounded like music sounds 'naturally'
Compared to the timbre of some of the headphones they made during that period then the IE40's make my heart bleed with sadness - However
compared to the often bright, clear, punchy somewhat artificial but clinically correct sounding tuning most companies create today...then they are better than most 
Its all relative.
As i mention, I still have some fun tip rolling to do

EDIT:  I should add :  As well for pleasure, I bought the IE40 'Pro' for professional work. I think in large this is were the most of my disappointment is currently coming from. They are not really as suitable [as they should be] -as off last listen-  for this purpose. I was hoping for more a more tonaly correct sound. Not to say they are 'bad' - They are fine. Its great people are enjoying them. Its just that perhaps for a more seasoned / mature listener they may in SOME ways disappoint...a bit


----------



## audio123 (Apr 10, 2019)

My full review on the Alpha & Delta KS3, now live on Indiegogo. The KS3 is musical and the overall presentation is soothing to listen to. Less is more with only a 6mm dynamic driver being used. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 



 





jon parker said:


> One more thing to add about the Sennheiser IE40 - It is very tip and source dependant
> I tried Them on the Shanling M2s and they sounded truly dreadful! A particularly inorganic splashy mess - They sounded ok on the DX150 though


The Sennheiser IE40 Pro definitely scales with source. I reviewed the IE40 Pro a while back. Vocals not the most engaging but the bass is punchy and treble is sparkly.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 10, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Thanks Otto - you make some interesting and useful points.
> I work for a living with audio, specifically with vocals so certain qualities around sibilance and mids tend to be a lot more relevant for me BUT as  I say, most people it won't trouble
> Superficially they are ok. I agree with you for the most part  But maybe for those with a more critical ear some issues will be there
> Thanks for your good luck wishes. Had a lot of luck in relation to burn in  *ducks*
> ...


Jon,
You appear to have an interesting professional background, better ears than mine, and it would be fun sitting down with you over a beer discussing the nitty gritty. I am relatively new to this...and my references are mainly Chifi earphones or older Senns iems that, in most cases, have some quirks.

These are $99 earphones. I find the ergonomics great, the plastics ok (typical Sennheiser), and they are much better sounding than the veiled Momentum in-ear and CX 5.00. It really depends on the reference frame used as no budget earphone will be perfect and there must be room for the ie400 and ie500. The question is what can one expect at this price and what are the better alternatives -- the latter would be interesting to know! I use such earphones on the go, on the bus, etc. and here the overall image counts and not so much the hiss in the cymbals. At home, I got the HD600, which certainly do sound like music.

Nevertheless, I find these ie40 Pro tonally quite ok and wonder inhowfar I am listening wrong?

You mentioned the JVC FD01 which I wished I knew but they have a great reputation for their timbre. We are dealing here at Head-Fi mainly with hybrids and BAs many of which do not sound natural imo...which is often not considered in the discussion as people tend to mainly listen to music without a defined timbre (rock, electronic...as opposed to naturally/self amplified instruments such as acoustic guitars or oboes). What is the tonal accuracy of Metallica's rhythm guitar?

So the paradox is that I find that most iems I know lack tonal accuracy, but I find these rather good. Whereas you don't...it really must come down to our differing reference frames. By the way, I don't claim in any way to be correct -- I am open and there is always room to learn.

Now I am interested in your opinion on other $100-200: may be a slaughter !

P.S. Where do you get these cute little green emojis from...cannot find them...and, excuse my nativity, what do they indicate?


----------



## kova4a (Apr 10, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Thanks Otto - you make some interesting and useful points.
> I work for a living with audio, specifically with vocals so certain qualities around sibilance and mids tend to be a lot more relevant for me BUT as  I say, most people it won't trouble
> Superficially they are ok. I agree with you for the most part  But maybe for those with a more critical ear some issues will be there
> Thanks for your good luck wishes. Had a lot of luck in relation to burn in  *ducks*
> ...


Well, I also wouldn't call the ie40pro sibilance prone but it is close to being too treble happy. And speaking of Sennheiser's history, they might have produced quite the cans through the years, but regarding iems and the entry and mid-fi models of the IE series in particular, the ie40 pro is a change in the right direction, both in sound and pricing IMO. Hell, just a couple of years ago they would have priced something like it at $200+. With that said, while being pretty good and competent performer, if I was buying an iem for professional use, it probably wouldn't be my first choice. Actually, no $100 iem would be my first choice or at least I wouldn't have high expectations. But hey, you could do much much worse, and not that much better at this price range, so you shouldn't be too disappointed. Try it out with foam tips or sony hybrids or something in that line, but you can also sell it and try something else.
Btw, the sony xba n3 is quite tonally accurate in the sub-$300 range.


----------



## chinerino

Any thoughts on HE150 Pro?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Rediscovering old gear: JVC FX3X and Samsung YP-K5

 

Forgot how wicked the K5 was with it's touch based interface that is actually quite responsive, though slow in places by today's standards. Regardless, the sound quality is much cleaner than I was expecting with no roll off at either end and a good bit of well-controlled detail. It's very powerful too, likely a necessity to power the slide out speakers. Too bad it only works while plugged in and the lower screen light has dimmed, else I would absolutely roll the K5 back into my dap rotation. 

FX3X is no slouch either. Would still pay full price for them today. Contain nearly everything that was so good about the FXT90 but with a heavy helping of low end for good measure. They more than hold their own against modern gear.

That was a fun trip down memory lane.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Apr 10, 2019)

I tip rolled the Moondrop Kanas Pro's, as the stock tips are garbage, and the way the tip stop is designed on the nozzle, other tips tended to slip down, I was using the JVC spiral dot tips, and this was the reference I had for the sound when I posted earlier my OOTB thoughts. Then I found my old Tennmak Crazy Cello tips, and WOOO WEEE what a difference tips can make. The treble started coming through much clearer, and the stage was widened. The mids are much more forward, with male and female vocals being a highlight of the sound. The bass is still very pronounced and fast. I'm currently listening to the hi res Rush - Moving Pictures 5.1 recording, and I got a smile on my face. The biggest issue for me was the toned down or smoothed out treble, but these tips really brought them out and really allowed the sound to shine through much more than the spiral dot tips. I would still rank the IE800 #1, and i'd say the JVC FW01 #2 by a hair due to similar sonic features to the MKP, but the JVC has more natural timbre and better imaging, so #2, then the Kanas Pro would sit a close #3 in the pantheon. Btw, this Plenue J is just insane. The sound is top notch, hi definition, and able to handle any type of hi res file I feed it, and it's got so many great sound and EQ features. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> That graph look really nice... tho, isn`t mid-bass tad too prominent relative to sub-bass and 3-5kHz range?
> 
> Btw, have You got Your hands/ears on Kanas Pro? If You get chance, try it. I suspect signature won`t be up Your alley but curious what Your would write about it honestly


I just ordered one. As to the modded iBasso IT01...after removing the grilles, that additional treble peak was too much for me. The filters will go on again.


----------



## CoiL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I tip rolled the Moondrop Kanas Pro's, as the stock tips are garbage, and the way the tip stop is designed on the nozzle, other tips tended to slip down, I was using the JVC spiral dot tips, and this was the reference I had for the sound when I posted earlier my OOTB thoughts. Then I found my old Tennmak Crazy Cello tips, and WOOO WEEE what a difference tips can make. The treble started coming through much clearer, and the stage was widened. The mids are much more forward, with male and female vocals being a highlight of the sound. The bass is still very pronounced and fast. I'm currently listening to the hi res Rush - Moving Pictures 5.1 recording, and I got a smile on my face. The biggest issue for me was the toned down or smoothed out treble, but these tips really brought them out and really allowed the sound to shine through much more than the spiral dot tips. I would still rank the IE800 #1, and i'd say the JVC FW01 #2 by a hair due to similar sonic features to the MKP, but the JVC has more natural timbre and better imaging, so #2, then the Kanas Pro would sit a close #3 in the pantheon. Btw, this Plenue J is just insane. The sound is top notch, hi definition, and able to handle any type of hi res file I feed it, and it's got so many great sound and EQ features. I'm diggin' it.


You should post more detailed impressions in Moondrop thread also and listen what we are talking about tips etc. affecting KPE sound.
Btw, KPE is crazy responsive to EQ and You should get ALL the "problems" corrected for Your personal hearing&gear.
"Toned-down" treble is KPE sound signature following Harman target curve - and I personally like it as I`m sensitive to that region that has been "toned-down".
Anyway, happy hours of listening!


----------



## jon parker (Apr 11, 2019)

kova4a said:


> Well, I also wouldn't call the ie40pro sibilance prone but it is close to being too treble happy. And speaking of Sennheiser's history, they might have produced quite the cans through the years, but regarding iems and the entry and mid-fi models of the IE series in particular, the ie40 pro is a change in the right direction, both in sound and pricing IMO. Hell, just a couple of years ago they would have priced something like it at $200+. With that said, while being pretty good and competent performer, if I was buying an iem for professional use, it probably wouldn't be my first choice. Actually, no $100 iem would be my first choice or at least I wouldn't have high expectations. But hey, you could do much much worse, and not that much better at this price range, so you shouldn't be too disappointed. Try it out with foam tips or sony hybrids or something in that line, but you can also sell it and try something else.
> Btw, the sony xba n3 is quite tonally accurate in the sub-$300 range.



Thanks buddy
thanks for good tip on the Sony's (pun intended)
I have plenty of suitable headphones and IEM's for work, it was more from reading reviews that I thought they would be better than they were. I am eternally optimistic.
But to be fair I do have quite specific 'needs' and desires  "for the money' Yes, they have one well here.
I agree, its about time some of these big name companies stopped ripping everyone off with their inflated prices. Its not fair that the vast masses should suffer just because a very small handful can and do afford to pay stupid money for headphones
I read a brilliant comment yesterday (more or less that...)- 'Vintage' gear sounds warmer and truer but modern gear is technically cleaner, clearer and hits harder.
Modern gear can often have a 'wow' effect on first listen but after time it just gets tiring.
Put a top vintage headphone through a nice tube amp and you will have a true companion for life


----------



## jon parker

Otto Motor said:


> Jon,
> You appear to have an interesting professional background, better ears than mine, and it would be fun sitting down with you over a beer discussing the nitty gritty. I am relatively new to this...and my references are mainly Chifi earphones or older Senns iems that, in most cases, have some quirks.
> 
> These are $99 earphones. I find the ergonomics great, the plastics ok (typical Sennheiser), and they are much better sounding than the veiled Momentum in-ear and CX 5.00. It really depends on the reference frame used as no budget earphone will be perfect and there must be room for the ie400 and ie500. The question is what can one expect at this price and what are the better alternatives -- the latter would be interesting to know! I use such earphones on the go, on the bus, etc. and here the overall image counts and not so much the hiss in the cymbals. At home, I got the HD600, which certainly do sound like music.
> ...



Otto, you appear to be a somewhat strange anomaly here - you seem rational, friendly and open to different ideas 
(If would like to fly me out to Canada from UK I would be delighted to sit down & have a chat about audio stuff, although I think it only fair that I buy YOU a beer)
I cant say my ears or hearing is 'better' than anyones. I do listen very carefully and deeply - for pleasure but its also my job so maybe I hear things in a slightly different way to the casual music listener?
Please take my comments as only my own experience. if YOU find the IE40s perfect then you are 100% correct as that is how they are for you and I totally [try to] respect that. No-one has a right to say your own experience is right or wrong just because it may be different to some one elses!
Your comments are really interesting about tonal qualities with most Chi fi mostly lacking accuracy - But actually I have listened to a lot of Chifi over the years and loved them!
I have nothing against, for example, a 'fun' signature or a 'V' shaped signature. There are times and periods in my life where i REALLY enjoy a more musical presentation with earphones and then I go through periods where i much more prefer a more accurate reference type of tuning
I think all earphones offer different qualities and I enjoy these different qualities at different times
My hearing and enjoyment is also changing over the years and [hopefully] maturing
A famous sound engineer said that for the last 5 years of this 60 year career he only really started to understand and appreciate what good bass was and how it sounded !! o_0
I every time I buy a new headphone I learn a bit more - strengths and weaknesses - This is whatI love about this hobby
Buying something that doesn't quite work for me is equally as helpful as finding an 'end game' headphone

In terms of recommendations - The Sony MDR EX800ST is stunning . . .  
But, there is SO much good gear around now. Its hard to say The BGVP DM6 has received a lot of praise in recent times
Im currently really starting to enjoy a recent sale buy - The Toneking 9 Tail - Very good, amybe one of the best DD Chi-fi IEM's out there. Its very good but needs at least 100 hours to mature 
I found the cheap Tin Audio T2 to be very well done. Problem is though that when you hear something that is TOTL then it makes clear how your other stuff is not quite as good as you may have originally thought !!
A lot people here say - 'If you are happy with something then just be happy with it and enjoy it' !
Music and audio IS a paradox - There are certain rules but the more I work with audio the more magic it seems - keeping an open mind can really reap unexpected rewards


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 11, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Otto, you appear to be a somewhat strange anomaly here - you seem rational, friendly and open to different ideas
> (If would like to fly me out to Canada from UK I would be delighted to sit down & have a chat about audio stuff, although I think it only fair that I buy YOU a beer)
> I cant say my ears or hearing is 'better' than anyones. I do listen very carefully and deeply - for pleasure but its also my job so maybe I hear things in a slightly different way to the casual music listener?
> Please take my comments as only my own experience. if YOU find the IE40s perfect then you are 100% correct as that is how they are for you and I totally [try to] respect that. No-one has a right to say your own experience is right or wrong just because it may be different to some one elses!
> ...


Thanks. Now I need a beer...had one with the @HungyPanda at the Hope and Anchor in Islingon last month. Had flown out to London...

P.S. I may have a look at the Tonking 9 Tail...it is a bit of an odd looking duckling.


----------



## jon parker

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Now I need a beer...had one with the @HungyPanda at the Hope and Anchor in Islingon last month. Had flown out to London...
> P.S. I may have a look at the Tonking 9 Tail...it is a bit of an odd looking duckling.



Very nice. this is a great hobby for making friends.
My friend @ozziecook also has a pair of the Nine tails and is back from holiday soon so we should also have some qualified feedback from him soon
They are certainly bizarre looking but are shaping up to be a very nice sounding IEM indeed


----------



## jon parker

Cevisi said:


> A friend of mine a
> A friend of mine are interested in these are you think they are better than tin t3 or ikko oh 1 he cant decide between these 3



Ive changed my mind - i think the IE40's would be particularly good for commuting and going out and about due to their very good soundstage
They are also very susceptible to EQ. - They re growing on me as they settle in


----------



## Otto Motor

jon parker said:


> Ive changed my mind - i think the IE40's would be particularly good for commuting and going out and about due to their very good soundstage
> They are also very susceptible to EQ. - They re growing on me as they settle in


Great...I hope mine don't settle out...

And here yet another concise review by @loomisjohnson on the *green blog*: the Audbos/Tenzh P4...where he once again hits the head on the nail.


----------



## kova4a (Apr 11, 2019)

Btw, Has anyone heard anything about these:
"After a year of development, the next generation of our in-ear monitors is finally here. Introducing the MX PRO featuring a fully modular design where all parts, customizations, and accessories can be changed or upgraded independently of one another, blurring the line between universal and custom in-ears. The new line will include a 1, 2, 3 and 4 driver model. Stay tuned!


----------



## Otto Motor

kova4a said:


> Btw, Has anyone heard anything about these:
> "After a year of development, the next generation of our in-ear monitors is finally here. Introducing the MX PRO featuring a fully modular design where all parts, customizations, and accessories can be changed or upgraded independently of one another, blurring the line between universal and custom in-ears. The new line will include a 1, 2, 3 and 4 driver model. Stay tuned!


What brand?


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> What brand?



https://www.meeaudio.com/professional/mxpro/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

The more time I spend with the Moondrop Kanas Pro, the more i'm falling in love with them. Just wish they'd have a touch more resolution. The timbre is just not as resolving as my JVC's, but like @CoiL and others stated, the sound signature can become very addicting.


----------



## Lurk650

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Now I need a beer...had one with the @HungyPanda at the Hope and Anchor in Islingon last month. Had flown out to London...
> 
> P.S. I may have a look at the Tonking 9 Tail...it is a bit of an odd looking duckling.


It is odd looking but comfortable and sounds great...I am selling mine as I just have too many IEMs


----------



## waynes world (Apr 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Now I need a beer...had one with the @HungyPanda at the Hope and Anchor in Islingon last month. Had flown out to London...



That sounds like fun! I'll have to fly out there myself for a pint with the Panda and his wife someday


----------



## FastAndClean

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> The more time I spend with the Moondrop Kanas Pro, the more i'm falling in love with them. Just wish they'd have a touch more resolution. The timbre is just not as resolving as my JVC's, but like @CoiL and others stated, the sound signature can become very addicting.


Kanas Pro is pure love in a cold metal package


----------



## demo-to

jon parker said:


> Ive changed my mind - i think the IE40's would be particularly good for commuting and going out and about due to their very good soundstage
> They are also very susceptible to EQ. - They re growing on me as they settle in


Received mine Sennheiser IE40 Pro today.
No, not my cup of tea. As several reviews and opinions claim it is as well with me much too peaky, grainy and sharp in the upper mids and highs.
And yes, it is quite a challenge to find the proper and good sealing tips. Spintips and KZ stars worked best for me.
With these bass and lower mids really sound interesting and appealing but everything above a no go for me and is unnatural.


----------



## jon parker

demo-to said:


> Received mine Sennheiser IE40 Pro today.
> No, not my cup of tea. As several reviews and opinions claim it is as well with me much too peaky, grainy and sharp in the upper mids and highs.
> And yes, it is quite a challenge to find the proper and good sealing tips. Spintips and KZ stars worked best for me.
> With these bass and lower mids really sound interesting and appealing but everything above a no go for me and is unnatural.



I was trying to errr on the positive  side buttt..
As with most of Sennheiser stuff these days, they are tuned by children for children. No disrespect intended but they have created a usual Wow type of sound than initially sounds interesting 
but is just a trick really
The soundstage sounds 3d-ish and seems wide but in reality it is SO unrealistic. These are supposed to be a 'Monitor' IEM ?? REALLY ? 
They just throw random parts of the mix out to the left and right in a totally illogical way. And everything is so forced and pushed into your face
This is what I mean by they are quite good for out and about / commuting - In this sense they would be quite entertaining.

Have to say I have zero faith in Sennheiser anymore. They released a headphone a while back that they CLAIMED was tuned VERY close to the legendary HD 250 Linear
In reality it was a screw**N joke - If I had had the money I would have sued them
They just don't care about music anymore
They are becoming like the Bose or Beats of the 'professional' world


----------



## peter123

jon parker said:


> I was trying to errr on the positive  side buttt..
> As with most of Sennheiser stuff these days, they are tuned by children for children. No disrespect intended but they have created a usual Wow type of sound than initially sounds interesting
> but is just a trick really
> The soundstage sounds 3d-ish and seems wide but in reality it is SO unrealistic. These are supposed to be a 'Monitor' IEM ?? REALLY ?
> ...



It's been a long time since I disagreed this much with a post in here. Personally I love all of my Sennheisers (HD558, 598, 58X, 569, 650, 700 and 800S)with the exception of the HD650 (and maybe HD558) which is not my cup of tea. As always (and obviously in this case) YMMV.

Most people seem to enjoy the HD800S in my experience and the HD650 has quite the crowd of followers so I think a lot of people believe that they know what they're doing....


----------



## jon parker (Apr 12, 2019)

peter123 said:


> It's been a long time since I disagreed this much with a post in here. Personally I love all of my Sennheisers (HD558, 598, 58X, 569, 650, 700 and 800S)with the exception of the HD650 (and maybe HD558) which is not my cup of tea. As always (and obviously in this case) YMMV.
> 
> Most people seem to enjoy the HD800S in my experience and the HD650 has quite the crowd of followers so I think a lot of people believe that they know what they're doing....



Yup. the 600 and 650 are good. The 800S - TECHNICALLY great but clinical, analytical. If you hear the 600 ohm HD 540 reference 1 from mid 1980's. Then you may appreciate more my point here. Its just the most beautiful natural sounding true to how music actualy sounds and feels headphone. When you then listen to something like the 800S - Its very good -at what it does- It just sounds like its been tuned by a computer :/   [I say this slightly tongue in cheek but] But to then slap on a piece of glass to the 800S,call it a closed back and charge $2400 for it ??

The small handful of headphones you mentioned are all ok (although I think the 598 sounds like it was tuned to be deliberately artificial?) They have made many hundreds more  that are . . .  less than inspiring. Anyway, lets just say there has been a gradual decline in quality and over all realism off tone/timbre since the 1980's. If you love them all, that's great. Enjoy the music

Having said all that - its Friday afternoon,Im knackered


----------



## loomisjohnson

jon parker said:


> Yup. the 600 and 650 are good. The 800S - TECHNICALLY great but clinical, analytical. If you hear the 600 ohm HD 540 reference 1 from mid 1980's. Then you may appreciate more my point here. Its just the most beautiful natural sounding true to how music actualy sounds and feels headphone. When you then listen to something like the 800S - Its very good -at what it does- It just sounds like its been tuned by a computer :/   [I say this slightly tongue in cheek but] But to then slap on a piece of glass to the 800S,call it a closed back and charge $2400 for it ??
> 
> The small handful of headphones you mentioned are all ok (although I think the 598 sounds like it was tuned to be deliberately artificial?) They have made many hundreds more  that are . . .  less than inspiring. Anyway, lets just say there has been a gradual decline in quality and over all realism off tone/timbre since the 1980's. If you love them all, that's great. Enjoy the music
> 
> Having said all that - its Friday afternoon,Im knackered


 i sorta agree with jon here--sennheiser tends to a v-shaped, consumer-oriented sound which probably has broad appeal but sacrifices some "audiophile" accuracy/coherence (which is not to say they're bose or beats, or that some models like the 650 aren't very well-tuned). i do think that even compared to mainstream competitors like pioneer and focal that their higher-end models are not a good value proposition--the ie800 in particular is way overpriced for what you get--although curiously some of their lower-priced stuff like the momentum on-ear sound very nice.


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> i sorta agree with jon here--sennheiser tends to a v-shaped, consumer-oriented sound which probably has broad appeal but sacrifices some "audiophile" accuracy/coherence (which is not to say they're bose or beats, or that some models like the 650 aren't very well-tuned). i do think that even compared to mainstream competitors like pioneer and focal that their higher-end models are not a good value proposition--the ie800 in particular is way overpriced for what you get--although curiously some of their lower-priced stuff like the momentum on-ear sound very nice.



I think we as a community are partially responsible for this as when Sennheiser has strayed away from the HD650 sound, they have gotten generally poor feedback.  "Doesn't sound like a Senn", "Not as good as the 650" etc.   The HD-700 that was an attempt to move to a more middle ground signature got roundly hammered by about every possible reviewer.       If every time you stick your head around a corner, somebody punches you,  how long would it take for you to quit looking around that corner?


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually like the HD700 best out of all their models


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2019)

My co-bloggers are having some shrill ideas...and I do love my HD600...but also the obscure HD231. And that bimodal set of opinions on the ie40 Pro leaves me struggling why I like them...I better drop them off at my neighbour's for a second opinion.


----------



## Otto Motor

jon parker said:


> . Anyway, lets just say there has been a gradual decline in quality and over all realism off tone/timbre since the 1980's. If you love them all, that's great. Enjoy the music



Does this mean that the technology in the 1980s was so advanced that the old headphones sound generally better than the latest generations? Did they have the dynamic range then?


----------



## jon parker (Apr 12, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Does this mean that the technology in the 1980s was so advanced that the old headphones sound generally better than the latest generations? Did they have the dynamic range then?



I think a few main reasons: Its quite a big topic but here is a few thoughts..
1, At that particular time (mid 1980's) Sennheiser decided to try to create a 'realistic to actual music' headphone at that time. A true 'reference sounding headphone coming off the back of the VERY good Sennheiser HD 424
(the other major companies did the same - original DT880/DT990 - AKG K250 Sextett/ K340 - Beyerdyamic DT's to name a few)

(Ive heard a Lot of if not most of the major headphones from the 70's and 80's and have found many of them having qualities that far surpass some of the latest 'modern ones')

2, The Sound engineers at that time were a lot more 'hands on' - using their ears above all else. There was no clever computer stuff - Just good old fashioned genuine music loving professionals who HAD to rely on their ears. In those days most things were still analog and a lot more audio was produced and played in a live setting.
I think the quality of the engineers at that time was much higher as well - Nowadays you can do anything with a PC but in those days you spent months if not years working in Studios, for the BBC etc etc with time served true professionals

3, If you listen carefully to the interview they have on the Massdrop site from Sennhsier, there was a guy who took over at Sennheiser - He had a low opinion of some of their truly great headphones at that time, calling some of them 'cold' !?
 Personally I think he was an idiot who was one of the ones that started Senn. on a downward trajectory

4. Into the 90's and digital arrived - Studio excecs had already known that if 2 pieces of music are played then people will choose the louder one saying it sounds better - From there started the degeneration of music in general. Even know, beleive it or not Sennheiser has stated that they are now making headphones to MATCH the low quality crap that people are listening to these days !?!

[no offense - if you enjoy it then great] BUT phones are not designed for music - they don't have the amps/power/infrastructure etc etc to truly deliver all that music can deliver.
Streaming low quality compressed modern music is what a LOT of people are used too these days,
The first time I heard music though a full set of recording studio monitors it BLEW my mind that music could sound SO good.

There is another world though with albums from say the 1950's like Verve records where records where recorded live with session musicians and only a few mics...all on analog tape. They sound like NOTHING else that is being produced today - they sound AMAZING - EXACTLY like real life. Gives you real goosebumps 
Sure digital / modern music is cleaner, clearer, etc etc but if you listen to a classic amp from 1970's / 80's - a  good tube amp and compare to a modern one. . .
 - a lot of people find the tube amps for example sound warmer, more dynamical more sympathetic to how music actually sounds in real life

So take the IE40  - They are tuned to sound EXCITING - to distract the ears left right and centre - They are like a sexy singer singing INTO your face. Its quite an exciting experience...at first
but give it some time and you will soon get tired.
NOW that's not to say I don't like them . . .  I do, sort off . . . but Compared to what headphones CAN and I feel SHOULD sound like then . . .meh
Also, they are SUPPOSED to be monitor IEM's - This is what angers me. They are now where near enough accurate enough to properly monitor :/

BUT if YOU or anyone loves them, through a phone streaming mp3's then that is great. If it tickles your pickle I am happy for you. For me personally though (and it doesn't matter because its just my one single small opinion)
I've had some truly profound moving experiences listening to quality music with some lovely headphones and amps. Because I so enjoyed the totally enveloping relaxing and immersive I just wish for others to also experience that and I really dont to sound like a snob but

Anyway sorry, its hard to kind of have a conversation like this with just a few hastily typed words!

To summarise - No the technology wasnt better - it was just a lot closer to how music really sounds and the engineers in those times were WAY ahead of their times and were very very good & qualified


----------



## Lurk650

Got the LZ-Z05A in for review


----------



## peter123 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nevermind, I need to learn to use the ignore button more often


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> Got the LZ-Z05A in for review



First impressions pretty please  The pair I bought on the last AE sale still has not arrived and I have not been able to find anything reliable about them.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> First impressions pretty please  The pair I bought on the last AE sale still has not arrived and I have not been able to find anything reliable about them.


Tip roll, I was underwhelmed at first.

I find them to prefer the ZX300 over my ES100 though it's not bad, just noticeable difference in SQ. 

Tight bass, good mids and highs. Width and depth are average. So far it's enjoyable.


----------



## jon parker

peter123 said:


> Nevermind, I need to learn to use the ignore button more often



Same here  or actually read more closely


----------



## Lurk650

jon parker said:


> Same here  or actually read more closely


That ain't it chief...


----------



## jon parker (Apr 12, 2019)

Lurk650 said:


> That ain't it chief...



Whatever dude.  Im passionate about music is all. Sorry I am not an English professor. if I go out of my way to try and physically write down that Im not trying to sound like a snob...its because Im not, I just don't have the vocabulary or skill to get some points across. Give a brother a break - when you love something you naturally want to share it with others - You can read whatever issues you want into it
(better than leaving sarcastic comments anyway)
Btw - How do you like the Toneking 9Tails ?


----------



## Otto Motor

jon parker said:


> To summarise - No the technology wasnt better - it was just a lot closer to how music really sounds and the engineers in those times were WAY ahead of their times and were very very good & qualified



Thanks. Also, the music and recording engineering have changed, at least the popular one: early 1960s Bert Kaempfert recordings sound superb. I listen to a lot of classical music when evaluating earphones.

In the meantime has my neighbour been over the ie40 Pro and initially reports a U-shape but doesn't find them too offensive on either end.


----------



## audio123

My take on the DB Monroe. Quite impressed with the uniquity of the DB Monroe (packaging & design). Overall, the Monroe is a mellow sounding iem that is able to provide extended bass, forward upper midrange and crisp treble. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'm totally loving this dilemma. So the Kanas Pro continues to move up on my favorite list. But so has the T3. While the JVC's sit in the drawer despite their TOTL sound and timbre (They are so big and the fit is terrible for my ears. Might be good for someone else?), the Kanas Pro and T3 have really gotten as muh ear time as my IE800. The reason i've been leaning towards these two vs the IE800 comes down to portability. The T3 sounds AMAZING plugged diretly into my Sony DAP, and the Kanas Pro sound so ENGAGING plugged directly into my Plenue J. The IE800 require an amp for optimum sound. Now plugged into the Mont Blanc, the IE800 are easily the champs (the JVC again would hang right there with the IE800 if not for the huge driver casing) and carry the best sound, but remove the amp, and the Kanas Pro jump right there to the front, due to it's incredible comfort, fit, and sound combination. The T3 also orbit around these other three, and again, due to fit, comfort, and sound, they are top 3-4 plugged directly into the DAP without the need for an amp. Also the T3 has an edge over all but the JVC in having natural and resolving timbre. It's just so clear and gorgeous. Not sure what the next addition will be, but it might be the Sennheiser IE40, Moondrop Crescent, and something else? I'm looking for a driver with exceptional timbre and separation. Metal and hard rock should sing. Anyways, the Kanas Pro kick major ass, and can hang with much more expensive earphones. The T3 are no slouches either. You can't lose with either in your collection.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm6.23290/reviews#review-21914


----------



## WhatToChoose

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm6.23290/reviews#review-21914



Excellent comparisons section in your review, I own the XBA N3 and your impressions help paint a picture of the BGVPs very nicely. (Personally I would prefer the reserved girl, they usually have a lot of....energy )

Alo, comparing to the legendary Kaiser 10s?? R u crazy??

I'll definitely have to read the review again in more detail, very nice job!


----------



## Redcarmoose

WhatToChoose said:


> Excellent comparisons section in your review, I own the XBA N3 and your impressions help paint a picture of the BGVPs very nicely. (Personally I would prefer the reserved girl, they usually have a lot of....energy )
> 
> Alo, comparing to the legendary Kaiser 10s?? R u crazy??
> 
> I'll definitely have to read the review again in more detail, very nice job!


Crazy and/or going deaf; one of the two or both.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 16, 2019)

The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.


i have the B5 plus, it is a very mid heavy signature, love those things


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 15, 2019)

also the treble is spectacular, very clean and extended(surprising, it uses one BA for the treble), all knowles BA s


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.


thank you Otto, i should write a review for them, i was thinking of that for a long time and you reminded me


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> thank you Otto, i should write a review for them, i was thinking of that for a long time and you reminded me


Now you made me curious...as a start, I should read @loomisjohnson 's opinion on them .


----------



## HungryPanda

I love my b5+


----------



## B9Scrambler

For any Canadians that were interested in the Pioneer CH3, Visions has it on a flash sale today and tomorrow. 34 CAD down from 59.99 CAD: https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/details.aspx?categoryId=726&productId=45821&sku=SECH3TB

Worth picking up at that price, though they have sold it for ~25 CAD in the past.


----------



## Wiljen

Simgot EM2 review is up on my blog,  Nice change of pace from standard Chifi big V signature.   MTW5 review will be posted shortly too.  It needs some EQ but not bad at $29 and I really like the stereo calling feature rather than cutting back to one ear.


----------



## drews

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHck is my favourite store on aliexpress



Wish I could say that, been waiting 60 days now for my cable to arrive from them - now that I can finally file a dispute they replied that my dispute is invalid since it is 'in transit' supposedly since 2/21.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 20, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Simgot EM2 review is up on my blog,  Nice change of pace from standard Chifi big V signature.   MTW5 review will be posted shortly too.  It needs some EQ but not bad at $29 and I really like the stereo calling feature rather than cutting back to one ear.



They sent me the EM2 and MT3 and hearing exactly the same. Both actually are well done as far as the tuning even if different in many ways. Just haven't heard any Simgot before to hear how they have matured but these two earphones are solid on most every front and good value for the going prices. Only small things to niggle about. MT3 cable is a bit tangle prone and the EM2 housing is actually not as easy to fit and more prone to tip change than the bigger MT3 housing. The EM2 might be more tip dependent since it has a different nozzle than the MT3 so tips go on closer to the housing trying to fit the earphones deeper. I see what they are doing with the smaller, more vented EM housings that are smaller and won't stick out as much but they don't fit as quick and easy as the MT3 for me.


----------



## dweaver

Been a while since I posted here. My most recent discovery has been around a while but has almost no coverage. I picked up a pair of KEF Motion One on sale here in Canada from Visions Electronics for $148 and they a stunning IEM. I think their original price point and late entry into the bluetooth game stymied their sale. But they sound good enough to my ears to actually warrant even full retail. So at $148 they are a steal in my opinion.

I put up a review because they deserve way more attention than they have recieved. 

I found them to be as engaging as my XBA-Z5.


----------



## loomisjohnson

jant71 said:


> They sent me the EM2 and MT3 and hearing exactly the same. Both actually are well done as far as the tuning even if different in many ways. Just haven't heard any Simgot before to hear how they have matured but these two earphones are solid on most every front and good value for the going prices. Only small things to niggle about. MT3 cable is a bit tangle prone and the EM2 housing is actually not as easy to fit and more prone to tip change than the bigger MT3 housing. The EM2 might be more tip dependent since it has a different nozzle than the MT3 so tips go on closer to the housing trying to fit the earphones deeper. I see what they are doing with the smaller, more vented EM housings that are smaller and won't stick out as much but they don't fit as quick and easy as the MT3 for me.


fwiw, the simgot en700 is one of the best tunings i've heard in that price class--very "analog" sounding. am looking forward to hearing the em2


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> fwiw, the simgot en700 is one of the best tunings i've heard in that price class--very "analog" sounding. am looking forward to hearing the em2


I have the EN700 Pro here at the moment and am really enjoying it.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Has anyone heard the Magaosi MGS-401?


----------



## jant71

loomisjohnson said:


> fwiw, the simgot en700 is one of the best tunings i've heard in that price class--very "analog" sounding. am looking forward to hearing the em2



The EM2 is done very well for a hybrid. The MT3 is still the more analog sound being the single dynamic. You can hear they brightened it up a bit more to go with the armature they chose. So, tuning done well to mix those two but a bit of the analog layer and polish might be gone in exchange for lighter bass and cleaner sound.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

crabdog said:


> I have the EN700 Pro here at the moment and am really enjoying it.


i agree with your evaluation Crabdog!  a very pleasant analogue tuning. have trouble getting aftermarket upgrade cables to stay on however.
but really nice sound out of smartphone and other low impedence source.


----------



## chickenmoon

drbluenewmexico said:


> i agree with your evaluation Crabdog!  a very pleasant analogue tuning. have trouble getting aftermarket upgrade cables to stay on however.
> but really nice sound out of smartphone and other low impedence source.



I too would like to find an an alternate cable for it as the default has turned ugly green. I've tried a few from other IEMs I have but none would fit properly. 

I wish Simgot would upgrade the EN700 line to more resolving drivers while keeping the tuning instead of doing hybrids.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> I too would like to find an an alternate cable for it as the default has turned ugly green. I've tried a few from other IEMs I have but none would fit properly.
> 
> I wish Simgot would upgrade the EN700 line to more resolving drivers while keeping the tuning instead of doing hybrids.


Strange, mine came with a black cable?


----------



## chickenmoon

crabdog said:


> Strange, mine came with a black cable?



I have the red and blue model, it came with a silver plated cable.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> I have the red and blue model, it came with a silver plated cable.


I actually hate the stock cable. Those angled connectors always give me fit issues. I switched to another 2-pin cable I have with no problem and the fit is soooo much better now.


----------



## chickenmoon

crabdog said:


> I actually hate the stock cable. Those angled connectors always give me fit issues. I switched to another 2-pin cable I have with no problem and the fit is soooo much better now.



What cable do you use now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> What cable do you use now if you don't mind me asking?


Using this budget Hifihear cable.


----------



## mochill

I have been on a spending spree , bought
Z5 ,ex600 , sora light , gt3 superbass ,flare re titanium , Jvc sz2000


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> fwiw, the simgot en700 is one of the best tunings i've heard in that price class--very "analog" sounding. am looking forward to hearing the em2


You bought my EN700 Bass, correct?


----------



## mochill

I'm amazed =-O


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mochill said:


> I'm amazed =-O



Great! Now what are they?


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Great! Now what are they?


Flare r2 titanium


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> You bought my EN700 Bass, correct?


yep


----------



## Wiljen

IKKO OH1 arrived last night.  initial impressions are they will make bassheads happy.  Nice thick low end with good slam and rumble if a bit forward.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anybody got NiceHCKs F3 yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like I will be getting a pair to check out. I will let you all know how this one is. Hope they learned a thing or two from the N3. They certainly spent a lot of focus on the design. A bit spendy vs the other NiceHCK stuff but they seem to think it is at a high level in SQ. Will see what is what.


----------



## Cevisi

L


Dsnuts said:


> Anybody got NiceHCKs F3 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## HungryPanda

My F3 is in the air winging it's way to me. I'm very keen to hear it


----------



## Cevisi

HungryPanda said:


> My F3 is in the air winging it's way to me. I'm very keen to hear it


How much they cost


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 23, 2019)

$200ish. They were sold for cheaper always during sales about $170ish. 

So I asked Jim. Which driver does what on the F3. He says he will get back to me about what each driver does. But initially he has told me the Dynamic is doing the bass duties. That would leave the planar for mids and BA for treble? Will let you guys know once I find out.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> $200ish. They were sold for cheaper always during sales about $170ish.
> 
> So I asked Jim. Which driver does what on the F3. He says he will get back to me about what each driver does. But initially he has told me the Dynamic is doing the bass duties. That would leave the planar for mids and BA for treble? Will let you guys know once I find out.


and they received some excellent 5 stars rating from 61 buyers,
waiting for your impressions.


----------



## FastAndClean

the woofer is small (5mm) i hope that it has good control to the low end, i will wait for impressions here on the forum, from the buyers you can find only "very good"


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> Anybody got NiceHCKs F3 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got one on the way too.


----------



## Lurk650

11 IEMs...$300

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.905270/


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got the answer about the F3

F3 is 3 Crossovers：

5mm DD for low（low frequency）
10mm Planar for mid and high（Planar driver has very wide frequency response）
BA for high


----------



## Dsnuts

5mm dynamic is actually a micro dynamic. Micro dynamics does bass extremely well actually so this is an interesting design choice. I would assume the super high treble response is the BAs w the planar covering the mids to the highs. Look forward to hearing these.


----------



## Otto Motor

The first green grass is out in western Canada: time for the first earphone packages to spout...


----------



## FastAndClean

F3 on the way, damn you head fi


----------



## FastAndClean

* TRN X6* in the house 
Specification:                                                                                                             
  1. Product Name: TRN X6 6BA driver unit in ear  customized  earphone
  2. Type: In-ear  
  3. Model: *X6 (*6 Balanced Armature*)*
  4. Impedance: 58Ω 
  5. Earphone sensitivity: 96db/mW
  6. Frequency range: 10-40000Hz
  7. Cable Interface: 3.5mm 
  8. Cable Length: 1.25m
  9. Color:  *Black*
 10.Whether with mic: Option
 11.Earphone plug type: Straight type
 12.Earphone Interface Type: 2Pin *connector*
 13.Driver unit: 6BA driver unit 
 14.Whether with earphone cable: Yes


----------



## Holypal

FastAndClean said:


> * TRN X6* in the house
> Specification:
> 1. Product Name: TRN X6 6BA driver unit in ear  customized  earphone
> 2. Type: In-ear
> ...



58 ohm and 96db sensitivity. Looks like very hard to drive.


----------



## FastAndClean

Holypal said:


> 58 ohm and 96db sensitivity. Looks like very hard to drive.


i am getting balanced cable for that thing, yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> * TRN X6* in the house
> Specification:
> 1. Product Name: TRN X6 6BA driver unit in ear  customized  earphone
> 2. Type: In-ear
> ...


Wow any thing known about price or release ?


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> Wow any thing known about price or release ?


they are on ali now, Jim sell them for minus 20% price at 80$, i purchased from him, i purchased F3 also and 3 balanced cables, kind of crazy morning for me today
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...928.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.41254c4di2GBCU


----------



## duyanh43

FastAndClean said:


> they are on ali now, Jim sell them for minus 20% price at 80$, i purchased from him, i purchased F3 also and 3 balanced cables, kind of crazy morning for me today
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...928.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.41254c4di2GBCU



Would love to see your impressions on these. TRN is a very young and interesting company.


----------



## FastAndClean

duyanh43 said:


> Would love to see your impressions on these. TRN is a very young and interesting company.


once i get it i will share how they sound


----------



## duyanh43

FastAndClean said:


> once i get it i will share how they sound



Much appreciated  And also the new F3, Chi-Fi got so innovative these days. Specification game is tight.


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> once i get it i will share how they sound


I think it could be a game changer it must be high resolving


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> I think it could be a game changer it must be high resolving


i hope so, i got the CCA C16 before a week, they are in similar price range, should be interesting to compare them, C16 is very good not great though


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 25, 2019)

Sennheiser, the world's best headphone company according to innerfidelity's Tyll Hertsens, had been resting on their laurels for a while -- at least in the iem sector. They have just released an interesting new in-ear monitor, the $99 ie40 Pro...which will be followed by the ie400 and ie500 next month.

Biodegraded and I have just released a very thorough double review of the ie40 Pro on our own blog...my part will go up on Head-Fi asap (Biodegraded it not a Head-Fier).


----------



## jon parker (Apr 25, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Also, the music and recording engineering have changed, at least the popular one: early 1960s Bert Kaempfert recordings sound superb. I listen to a lot of classical music when evaluating earphones.
> 
> In the meantime has my neighbour been over the ie40 Pro and initially reports a U-shape but doesn't find them too offensive on either end.



3 days - sent mine back as NOT suitable for purpose. they have a lot of nerve calling them 'monitor items' They are just weird. they choose seemingly random parts of the mix and just
throw it far out to the left or right irrespective of everything else. They sound too forced - great if you are community and want to her stuff but apart from that....
If they sold them for $30 then yes ok...maybe

Like the complete lie they told a few months back saying they had created a new headphone that was tuned almost exactly like their legendary HD 250 - Was just a typical modern day immature bloated inaccurate bass mess
I should have known though because they marketed it for 'creators' and had little plastic flaps on the side for you to slip in a bit of paper with your companies logo on !?!
You would appreciate the joke that is if you own a pair of the HD 250. One of the best closed back [at least vintage] headphones ever made
If I had the money I would have sued them for the joke that headphone was and the outright lie that they had tuned it the same as the HD 250
I have no confidence in this company anymore

Sorry but writing 'pro' on the IE 40 is also, frankly an insult


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 26, 2019)

My co-author has the 250 if I am rightly...will ask him...yes he has...and he finds them very bright.


----------



## jon parker (Apr 25, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> My co-author has the 250 if I am rightly...will ask him.



I think we disagree in regard to the IE 40's qualities. . .  which is fine 
TBH, to me, it sounded like it had been tuned by a robot, not natural at all BUT . . . its all relative. You may well be right that it sounds good in comparison to other similar IEM's in its class?
I use headphones ever day for work. I have to listen very closely and carefully to audio so maybe I am a little too demanding? 

If you listen to the Sennheiser HD 540 {600 ohm) you may appreciate where I am coming from. That is one of the most natural timbres you will find in a headphone.
Really nice review though, well written


----------



## Otto Motor

jon parker said:


> I think we disagree in regard to the IE 40's qualities. . .  which is fine
> TBH, it sounded like it had been tuned by a robot, not natural at all BUT its all relative. You may well be right that it sounds good in comparison to other similar IEM's in its class?
> 
> If you listen to the Sennheiser HD 540 {600 ohm) you may appreciate where I am coming from. That is one of the most natural timbres you will find in a headphone.
> Really nice review though, well written


It is good to disagree, especially when the reasonings are given...which helps the potential buyers to form their own opinion. You use them for a different purpose...I really like them for walking around/sitting on the bus, where the very fine detail does not matter that much. They fit me well, have no microphonics and the isolation is very good...etc.

I'd like to get your opinion on the CX 5.00 and the in-ear Momententum...thick, syrupy low ends removing clarity from the midrange.

I am just having a look at the Fidue A66, a single DD where the treble rolls off in the midrange...


----------



## jon parker

EDIT: I saw the conclusion at the end which I think is fair - but I personally wont be touching their higher models in this range with a barge pole 
Im done with Sennheiser anyway. I am forever grateful for the HD540 and the HD250 but c'mon $1500 for the clinical emotionless HD800 ?!? Really
Yeah, sure, technically they are very good but...I want music to sound like it has a heart and is played by a beautiful, flawed emotive human 
Sorry, rant over...carry on


----------



## jon parker

Otto Motor said:


> It is good to disagree, especially when the reasonings are given...which helps the potential buyers to form their own opinion. You use them for a different purpose...I really like them for walking around/sitting on the bus, where the very fine detail does not matter that much. They fit me well, have no microphonics and the isolation is very good...etc.
> 
> I'd like to get your opinion on the CX 5.00 and the in-ear Momententum...thick, syrupy low ends removing clarity from the midrange.
> 
> I am just having a look at the Fidue A66, a single DD where the treble rolls off in the midrange...



I dont think I have heard the CX 5.00 or the Momentenum's  - Shame we dont live in the same country - you could lend them to me 

"I really like them for walking around/sitting on the bus, where the very fine detail does not matter that much. They fit me well, have no microphonics and the isolation is very good"

I think this is a fair statement and I would agree with you on this

I also listen to music outside of work but yeah, Im probably a bit too critical (maybe in some cases rightly so?) ....but when I find a headphone or IEM that I love and respect then we are mated for life!
There are SO many earphones that are good but SO few that are excellent - and all excellent really means is that they sound like music does in life (for me anyway!)

I like Fideu - I loved the A83 - the only reason I got rid of it was it wasn't a good fit for my ears


----------



## Riz99

Otto Motor said:


> It is good to disagree, especially when the reasonings are given...which helps the potential buyers to form their own opinion. You use them for a different purpose...I really like them for walking around/sitting on the bus, where the very fine detail does not matter that much. They fit me well, have no microphonics and the isolation is very good...etc.
> 
> I'd like to get your opinion on the CX 5.00 and the in-ear Momententum...thick, syrupy low ends removing clarity from the midrange.
> 
> I am just having a look at the Fidue A66, a single DD where the treble rolls off in the midrange...


I just got the fidue a65. It's well-tuned except for the fact that I feel the right side is a bit louder. I am not sure but I feel I have to try more tips to get a better fit probably.


----------



## Otto Motor

Riz99 said:


> I just got the fidue a65. It's well-tuned except for the fact that I feel the right side is a bit louder. I am not sure but I feel I have to try more tips to get a better fit probably.


The Fidue A65 is great. Read the review by HifiChris here on Headfi. Chris had recommended them to me but my pair has a strong channel imbalance.


----------



## mochill

You must get the a66


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 26, 2019)

So something completely unexpected happened today. This is a first for me. Last August I sent to Cayin in mainland China, my Cayin N5ii player to get fixed as I was told to send it to them. This was in August last year.  You would have thought after a month and then two and then three it was for certain lost, never to be seen again. As far as I know it could have been sitting in the bottom of a river or in a trash heap somewhere.

I get home today and I see a package on my desk. Lol. I can tell it has been through a lot but the same package I sent 8 months ago is now sitting on my desk. To my surprise I open it and there it was. My old lost Cayin N5ii. Battery was completely dead. I am charging it now. It has finally returned to me. It never reached Cayin for some reason. Was rejected by China mail and it took 8 months for them to send it back to me.

Complete and utter surprise. I am also surprised the battery on the unit actually is taking a charge. I am about to load newest firmware on it and see if it actually will work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cevisi

Dsnuts said:


> So something completely unexpected happened today. This is a first for me. Last August I sent to Cayin in mainland China, my Cayin N5ii player to get fixed as I was told to send it to them. This was in August last year.  You would have thought after a month and then two and then tree it was for certain lost, never to be seen again. As far as I know it could have been sitting in the bottom of a river or in a trash heap somewhere.
> 
> I get home today and I see a package on my desk. Lol. I can tell it has been through a lot but the same package I sent 8 months ago is now sitting on my desk. To my surprise I open it and there it was. My old lost Cayin N5ii. Battery was completely dead. I am charging it now. It has finally returned to me. It never reached Cayin for some reason. Was rejected by China mail and it took 8 months for them to send it back to me.
> 
> Complete and utter surprise. I am also surprised the battery on the unit actually is taking a charge. I am about to load newest firmware on it and see if it actually will work. Fingers crossed.


I send my dm6 for a week too to china im in fear that the same will happen too


----------



## Otto Motor

mochill said:


> You must get the a66


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


>


as a related aside we've started posting new music picks  on the audioreviews.org site, including some very interesting obscure finds


----------



## HungryPanda

loomisjohnson said:


> as a related aside we've started posting new music picks  on the audioreviews.org site, including some very interesting obscure finds


That is a great idea


----------



## FastAndClean

So i just saw the audiobudget facebook page and here is the final tuning of the new TRN X6, according to Larry the sound is very similar to the Etymotic ER4SR, cant wait to receive mine


----------



## waynes world

FastAndClean said:


> So i just saw the audiobudget facebook page and here is the final tuning of the new TRN X6, according to Larry the sound is very similar to the Etymotic ER4SR, cant wait to receive mine



I'm not much of a grapher, but that one looks pretty unique to me!


----------



## FastAndClean

waynes world said:


> I'm not much of a grapher, but that one looks pretty unique to me!


yes, finally neutral tuning from TRN, that is a raw graph, after the compensation that peak at 6khz will be lowered down, the compensation curve (DF) will look very good on that in ear


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> So i just saw the audiobudget facebook page and here is the final tuning of the new TRN X6, according to Larry the sound is very similar to the Etymotic ER4SR, cant wait to receive mine



Is that the same Audiobudget as the website that Igor started when he was banned from Head-fi?


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Is that the same Audiobudget as the website that Igor started when he was banned from Head-fi?


Yes but Larry was just posting there in the comments, he is not affiliated with Igor or something
Larry tunes earphones for TRN


----------



## waynes world (Apr 26, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> as a related aside we've started posting new music picks  on the audioreviews.org site, including some very interesting obscure finds



Thanks! I'm listening to your "Free - Fire & Water" album recommendation right now (hadn't heard it before). I thought I'd better throw on some classic headphones (AKG Sextetts) for a classic album like that - loving it!


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> Yes but Larry was just posting there in the comments, he is not affiliated with Igor or something
> Larry tunes earphones for TRN



Ok, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## peter123

waynes world said:


> Thanks! I'm listening to your "Free - Fire & Water" album recommendation right now (hadn't heard it before). I thought I'd better throw on some classic headphones (AKG Sextetts) for a classic album like that - loving it!



Hmm, it's been a long time since I used my Sextett's. I need to bring them out again soon, wonderful headphones.


----------



## HungryPanda

Grew up with bands like Free, Led Zep, Be-Bop Deluxe, Budgie and my teenage favourite Uriah Heep


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 26, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> That is a great idea


We are having more "great" ideas, presently. I have always been an advocate of separating arts and technology -- so that we now proudly introduce our own p*rn*graphic stream: in the first iteration of "Unboxed", we take the clothes off the libidinous Kinboofi MK4 s*x kitten.

You know where to find it .



Spoiler: Explanation



Since I am not the most popular Head-Fier with many peers and admins, I am not allowed to link to my own blog from inside my posts, not even without an actual link -- and there are some informers around who make sure I don't. Yes, there are extra rules just for me. And while such informers are pretty sad humans beings, I am sure you'll find it!


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> We are having more "great" ideas, presently. I have always been an advocate for separating arts and technology -- so that we now proudly introduce our own p*rn*graphic stream: in the first iteration of "Unboxed", we take the clothes off the libidinous Kinboofi MK4 s*x kitten.
> 
> You know where to find it .
> 
> ...


that is a new brand, looks yummy though


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> that is a new brand, looks yummy though


Sounds as good as it looks. Check the audiofool's review.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Sounds as good as it looks. Check the audiofool's review.


Wow, he rates the sound of **** above the Kanas Pro, sure **** is great but i think KP is more capable in ear, well i can see someone liking **** more considering the amazing treble response and details


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 26, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Wow, he rates the sound of **** above the Kanas Pro, sure **** is great but i think KP is more capable in ear, well i can see someone liking **** more considering the amazing treble response and details


Will be able to comment on this next week. A multi BA probably resolves better but a single DD has a better timbre.



loomisjohnson said:


> as a related aside we've started posting new music picks  on the audioreviews.org site, including some very interesting obscure finds


Some more @loomisjohnson stuff added.


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> Wow, he rates the sound of **** above the Kanas Pro, sure **** is great but i think KP is more capable in ear, well i can see someone liking **** more considering the amazing treble response and details



I think the mids are pretty good for ****


----------



## HungryPanda

Presenting the NiceHCK F3 out in the wild


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Presenting the NiceHCK F3 out in the wild


panda, you're a man of wealth and taste--you should contribute to our music picks--it's a labour of love but you are  up to the task


----------



## darmanastartes (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm pretty late to the party, but I've posted my review of the KZ AS10 here on Head-Fi and on my blog.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

HungryPanda said:


> Presenting the NiceHCK F3 out in the wild



Are they legit?


----------



## HungryPanda

They sound very nice out of the box. Once I tip rolled to my preference. I would say w shaped, vocals sound superb. Bass is good, not overpowering. Treble is clean and airy. Burn in is in progress.


----------



## Otto Motor

darmanastartes said:


> I'm pretty late to the party, but I've posted my review of the KZ AS10 here on





darmanastartes said:


> Head-Fi and on my blog.



I'd like to read your blog but I am prompted to sign up for something -- which I won't. Can't you switch this annoying stuff off?


----------



## FastAndClean

snip3r77 said:


> I think the mids are pretty good for ****


**** have very clean mids but they are not as full and sweet like in KP


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> Grew up with bands like Free, Led Zep, Be-Bop Deluxe, Budgie and my teenage favourite Uriah Heep



Might like Cat's in Space - The Band.  Plenty on youtube.  Try Jupiter Calling.


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> Presenting the NiceHCK F3 out in the wild


Panda how is the bass control, that is my only concern, also are they heavy?


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> I'd like to read your blog but I am prompted to sign up for something -- which I won't. Can't you switch this annoying stuff off?


Here is the "friend link" for anyone who's run into Medium's paywall.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Grew up with bands like Free, Led Zep, Be-Bop Deluxe, Budgie and my teenage favourite Uriah Heep


No Nazareth in Scotland?


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh I love Nazareth and The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> Oh I love Nazareth and The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


Magnum?  Any more oting and probably best to take it to the music thread


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> panda, you're a man of wealth and taste--you should contribute to our music picks--it's a labour of love but you are  up to the task





HungryPanda said:


> Presenting the NiceHCK F3 out in the wild



Survey says?


----------



## HungryPanda

So far as I have a listen during the burn in phase, vocals sound superb, bass is tight and precise. Highs are plentiful but not piercing


----------



## drbluenewmexico

waynes world said:


> Thanks! I'm listening to your "Free - Fire & Water" album recommendation right now (hadn't heard it before). I thought I'd better throw on some classic headphones (AKG Sextetts) for a classic album like that - loving it!


one of my favorite albums!  Paul Rodgers just kicks butt on it! one of the greatest voices in rock and roll ever!


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


>




Who said Iron Maiden wasn't prog?  Also I now feel old as this was released when I was at school


----------



## loomisjohnson

davidcotton said:


> Who said Iron Maiden wasn't prog?  Also I now feel old as this was released when I was at school


thanks for sharing, but i prefer steel dragon


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> So far as I have a listen during the burn in phase, vocals sound superb, bass is tight and precise. Highs are plentiful but not piercing


How about the soundstage ,?


----------



## HungryPanda (Apr 28, 2019)

The sound stage is quite impressive. I have 50 hours on them and they sound much better.


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> The sound stage is quite impressive. I have 50 hours on them and they sound much better.


W shaped sound sig is great, love dubya!  Is this something that you might fall in love with soundwise?


----------



## HungryPanda

I am enjoying the iBasso IT01s a lot but this NiceHCK F3 is a touch more forward in the mids making vocals sound great. It is more lively overall. I will be giving these a lot of head time


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I am enjoying the iBasso IT01s a lot but this NiceHCK F3 is a touch more forward in the mids making vocals sound great. It is more lively overall. I will be giving these a lot of head time


How are they for classical music?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have not listened to any classcal yet, or many other genres as they are being burnt in at the moment. Once I get around 100 hours on them I can start a serious listen


----------



## drbluenewmexico

L


HungryPanda said:


> I have not listened to any classcal yet, or many other genres as they are being burnt in at the moment. Once I get around 100 hours on them I can start a serious listen


LOOKING forward to your impressions HungaryPanda!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

For the one wondering about* VSONIC VS3* sound, my review is up on headfi and my no bs BLOG.

One of widest soundstage in sub-100$ iem, but not very deep. Near neutral sound leaning towards a mid centric approach.

I really enjoy the tuning and brightish timbre, less so the cable.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 30, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I have not listened to any classcal yet, or many other genres as they are being burnt in at the moment. Once I get around 100 hours on them I can start a serious listen


Just burning in the Moondrop Kanas Pro...it says in the instructions that the graphene drivers take 100 hours. While I don't believe in that, I also read that the company is based in Chengdu, China.

Hmmm....I have been to Chengdu 11 times and twice in the Giant Panda Breeding Research Base...where I even saw a one-day old Panda baby...and many hungry Pandas...and I watched them eat, which was one of the funniest things in my life. As if made by Walt Disney.



Spoiler:  Hungry Pandas


----------



## peter123

SaoMai HaaFee HA8-II:


----------



## CactusPete23

peter123 said:


> SaoMai HaaFee HA8-II:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Reminds me of this Titanium Flask !
> ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Totally digging the rebirth of some of my older iems. In this case, a friend in the community suggested I try a different cable other than stock for my Moondrop Kanas Pro. I really enjoy these new ear speakers, though i've been kinda disappointed in the resolution and timbre. The suggestion was to change it up with higher quality cable. I had a Triton Audio balanced cable I received at a local audio meet in Seattle, and used them in the place of the stock MKP cable, and VOILA!!! The spacing opened up, and the resolution and timbre really came to life! A much better listening experience. I've been listening to the Kanas Pros all day since...until I decided to remove the stock cable from my TFZ King Exclusives, and use the MKP stock cable on them. I'm amazed how those stock Kanas cable improved the sound of the TFZ's! The bass suddenly showed up with much more presence and depth, the soundstage didn't get bigger, but the imaging improved and the highs weren't as sharp. What I enjoy most with the change was the bass. So I improved two iems just by switching out stock cables. 

p.s. they still can't beat the Sennheisers, but i didn't expect them to.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just posted a review of the simgot em2 on the audioreviews.org blog--will be posting on headfi shortly. very good performer


----------



## thejoker13

loomisjohnson said:


> just posted a review of the simgot em2 on the audioreviews.org blog--will be posting on headfi shortly. very good performer


Agreed! I find the EM2 to be a very enjoyable listen everytime I put them in my ears.


----------



## zazaboy

@loomisjohnson  what happened to the fidue a66 review? I am waiting impatiently


----------



## loomisjohnson

zazaboy said:


> @loomisjohnson what happened to the fidue a66 review? I am waiting impatiently


that's ottomotor's--i'm curious myself.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> that's ottomotor's--i'm curious myself.


I haven't done much listening but can say that it is tuned completely differently from the A65...flatter in the low end with a peak just below 3 kHz. The treble starts rolling off in the midrange at 3 kHz. It is somewhat weird.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Posting these up because I think they haven't been around very long, and I've seen very few impressions anywhere.

They have a really nice warm, well-integrated, balanced, & natural sound. The build quality seems pretty solid, and mine came with a sweet clamshell case that Penon sells for $25. All this for a fifty dollar bill. Might be worth your attention.

https://penonaudio.com/shozy-v33.html
http://www.shozy-hk.com/v33dynamicearphones


----------



## loomisjohnson

my (favorable) simgot em2 review has now been posted here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews#review-21345,  as well as on otto's blog, audioreviews.org. we also posted alot of new music picks on the blog for your consideration.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2019)

BGVP DMS now being sold on Penon. Intriguing at $159

*BGVP DMS 6BA+1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid MMCX HiFi Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEMS*

*Description*

DMS adopts independent innovative 3D printing support structure. The whole structure is composed of 6-series aluminum alloy rear shell + front cover processed by metal 5-axis CNC. The internal structure adopts 3D printing support technology and uses reasonable acoustics principle to arrange the units, which greatly reduces distortion, lower harmonics and makes the headset more stable.

*Specification*

Drive unit: 6 balanced armature + 1 dynamic

Knowles balanced armature unit: 1 x 31736, 2 x 60318

Sensitivity: ≥110dB  SPL/MW

Input impedance: 12 Ω

Frequency response: 10Hz-40kHz

The distortion rate: ≤0.5% (1 KHZ)

Channel balanced: ≤1 dB

Rated power: 9mW

Cable length: 1.2m ±5%

With 1 gold-plated diaphragm dynamic


----------



## duyanh43

A total of 14 drivers from BGVP and cost 159$ ??? Waiting for reviews ...


----------



## jant71

Seems no filters on this one which is a bit of a let down. DMG was kinda off but they fixed it after a while with the new filter. If they missed it again not as easy to fix yourself or have them come along with an improvement. Better to wait some and see since BGVP had this a few times esp. that confusing release on Penon where they had two versions and label the first version as 2 and confused everyone, IIRC, after first labeling a tweaked one after a forum that called for more work on the tuning.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Otto Motor (May 6, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> my (favorable) simgot em2 review has now been posted here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews#review-21345,  as well as on otto's blog, audioreviews.org. we also posted alot of new music picks on the blog for your consideration.


Also added our light on the interesting ISN Audio Rambo earbuds which excel by the pearliest treble I have heard.


----------



## silverfishla

duyanh43 said:


> A total of 14 drivers from BGVP and cost 159$ ??? Waiting for reviews ...


I think it’s 4 drivers per side.  3 BA + 1 Dynamic.  Iem manufacturers haven’t agreed on how to describe their stuff yet.


----------



## peter123

silverfishla said:


> I think it’s 4 drivers per side.  3 BA + 1 Dynamic.  Iem manufacturers haven’t agreed on how to describe their stuff yet.



In that case I wonder if the DD is on the left or right side as it says 6 BA + 1 Dynamic driver


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> In that case I wonder if the DD is on the left or right side as it says 6 BA + 1 Dynamic driver


I'm a lefty, so hopefully the left side!


----------



## jant71

Silly people! it is 1 dynamic. They just cut it in half. Why would they put the whole thing on just one side? Remember...


----------



## archy121 (May 6, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Seems no filters on this one which is a bit of a let down. DMG was kinda off but they fixed it after a while with the new filter. If they missed it again not as easy to fix yourself or have them come along with an improvement. Better to wait some and see since BGVP had this a few times esp. that confusing release on Penon where they had two versions and label the first version as 2 and confused everyone, IIRC, after first labeling a tweaked one after a forum that called for more work on the tuning.




Apparently it does come with some kind of tips or filters that alters the sound sig. Looks like only the highs are effected.



Animagus said:


> Here are what the different colours represent according to the company - Green is a standard ear tip, blue is a red-gray ear tip that can be rotated 360 degrees, and purple is a white ear tip.




DMS Graph by BGVP with different tip/filters.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be interesting to hear what people have to say about the DMS. Should be an improvement over the DMGs.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

peter123 said:


> In that case I wonder if the DD is on the left or right side as it says 6 BA + 1 Dynamic driver


its in the middle of your forehead on third eye!


----------



## FastAndClean

drbluenewmexico said:


> its in the middle of your forehead on third eye!


third eye only active on DMT


----------



## drbluenewmexico (May 6, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> third eye only active on DMT


is that another new earphone company????


----------



## FastAndClean

drbluenewmexico said:


> is that another new earphone company????


yeah, you will talk to aliens when you use them


----------



## drbluenewmexico (May 6, 2019)

who knew????  i already talked with the aliens and they didnt mention them...but now i guess i will get to hear them sing!
btw, ever heard Peruvian Whistling Vessels, ancient Mayan sound vessel technology that takes you right out of your
body on a white light laser of sound.? see entheosound.com very interesting devices, pretuned, and can not be recorded....


----------



## silverfishla

drbluenewmexico said:


> who knew????  i already talked with the aliens and they didnt mention them...but now i guess i will get to hear them sing!
> btw, ever heard Peruvian Whistling Vessels, ancient Mayan sound vessel technology that takes you right out of your
> body on a white light laser of sound.? see entheosound.com very interesting devices, pretuned, and can not be recorded....


dMT?  Peruvian Whistling Vessels?  That may be as far off topic as I’ve seen a thread go!  Hahah


----------



## drbluenewmexico

silverfishla said:


> dMT?  Peruvian Whistling Vessels?  That may be as far off topic as I’ve seen a thread go!  Hahah


Ok then, back to mainstream:  DM7 dropped! taking HBBs advice because DM6 highs too abrasive for me to listen to for very long, and i m excited about the design of the DM7. of course this will all have us waiting for the DM8, which will eat the 7 for lunch.....its only when we get to DM64 and above that we will hear the true music of the spheres....


----------



## FastAndClean

silverfishla said:


> dMT?  Peruvian Whistling Vessels?  That may be as far off topic as I’ve seen a thread go!  Hahah


why? the Peruvian Whistling Vessels are fun and they make sound, they are kind of mid centric though


----------



## drbluenewmexico

actually, if you have eight people with them and blow them in a circle the effect is other worldly and simulates an off planet experience!
my shaman buddy Don Wright makes them from original molds, see entheosound.com. he usually has a two year waiti list to get a set.
the crazy thing is that after you do them, your hearing is improved compared to before you started. no one knows why.
but you cant keep them in your pocket like a DM6 !


----------



## Ziggomatic

Ziggomatic said:


> Posting these up because I think they haven't been around very long, and I've seen very few impressions anywhere.
> 
> They have a really nice warm, well-integrated, balanced, & natural sound. The build quality seems pretty solid, and mine came with a sweet clamshell case that Penon sells for $25. All this for a fifty dollar bill. Might be worth your attention.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-v33.23722/reviews#review-22015

Front page - that was fast. I knew someone would weigh in sooner or later.


----------



## Ahmad313

Dsnuts said:


> Will be interesting to hear what people have to say about the DMS. Should be an improvement over the DMGs.


Dsnuts have you received your F3 ,???


----------



## HerrXRDS

BGVP DMS - gold-plated diaphragm dynamic. Now they are just making crap up.


----------



## CoiL

archy121 said:


> DMS Graph by BGVP with different tip/filters.


That graph looks nice. Waiting for reviews!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 8, 2019)

Put the ISN Audio Rambo review on Head-Fi, too. Added to @loomisjohnson  's music picks (elsewhere only) and posted @Slater 's ZSN Pro photo session as of 12:05 am mountain standard time (also elsewhere).


----------



## FastAndClean

F3 here, first impressions very soon


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Ahmad313

FastAndClean said:


> F3 here, first impressions very soon


wow , the look is so cool , waiting for your impressions ,


----------



## FastAndClean

Ahmad313 said:


> wow , the look is so cool , waiting for your impressions ,


OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded with incredible amount of details
that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
that is it for now


----------



## CactusPete23

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now



It's been so long, I am not sure I remember what a flat IEM/earbud sounds like !  LOL   But from your description would think that the F3 should be great for acoustic and jazz music?


----------



## FastAndClean

CactusPete23 said:


> It's been so long, I am not sure I remember what a flat IEM/earbud sounds like !  LOL   But from your description would think that the F3 should be great for acoustic and jazz music?


oh yeah, i am listening Diana Krall - When I Look In Your Eyes {24-96} right now with them, very lifelike, beautiful clean sound, they are unforgiving to bad recordings, but with good they sound like a dream


----------



## Dsnuts

So would you say the sound is FastAndClean?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> So would you say the sound is FastAndClean?


exactly, full match with my user name, the ER4S was the original reason, i think F3 is more extreme version of that description


----------



## Dsnuts

I am excited to hear it. Been really getting into my newly acquired EE Zeus/Drop earphones and it has some hyper clarity detailing going on.  

Usually in the past I was not so keen on such detailed presentations but when you have 3D imaging to go along with that hyper detail then your onto something. Oh by the way just a heads up folks. Aliexpress has a sale going on for the next 5 days or so. 

Prices are real good for items on the express. Including the F3.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> I am excited to hear it. Been really getting into my newly acquired EE Zeus/Drop earphones and it has some hyper clarity detailing going on.
> 
> Usually in the past I was not so keen on such detailed presentations but when you have 3D imaging to go along with that hyper detail then your onto something. Oh by the way just a heads up folks. Aliexpress has a sale going on for the next 5 days or so.
> 
> Prices are real good for items on the express. Including the F3.


i was into lush warm sounding earphones for some time (Final E5000, Hisenior B5) but i realized that i like cleaner sound with more sparkle after i got **** (it has amazing treble for the price), but the F3 is a different kind of animal, extreme level of detail and imaging, ER4S on steroids, that is my sound now, strange how your taste in sound signatures can change


----------



## FastAndClean

i am getting a second pair and i am done


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> i was into lush warm sounding earphones for some time (Final E5000, Hisenior B5) but i realized that i like cleaner sound with more sparkle after i got **** (it has amazing treble for the price), but the F3 is a different kind of animal, extreme level of detail and imaging, ER4S on steroids, that is my sound now, strange how your taste in sound signatures can change


Darn you!!  You made me press the buy button!!!!!!! Can’t wait


----------



## Otto Motor (May 9, 2019)

After NOT listening to any earphone for almost two weeks over my frustration with pseudo-channel imbalance through a non-compatibility of amplifier and earphones, I finally got the rig going again, calibrated it for a another amp, and plugged the Kinboofi MK4 into my ear canals for continuing my enjoyment. Most likely the best earphone I have listened to (my experience with non-budget earphones is not that exhaustive, though, and I have two potential competitors on my desk). The tuner certainly knew what (s)he was doing. A clean and crisp sound, great timbre, and NOT a thick low end. Could survive with them on the lonely island for some time. Will add an impedance profile on the weekend in lieu of unboxing reports.

Also tried the Fidue A66: another formidable budget single DD. A comparison with the highly lauded however lowly hyped Fidue A65 will be interesting.

My stressed nerves survived the last two weeks exclusively on Panda earbuds - and that very well.


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> that is my sound now, strange how your taste in sound signatures can change



and sound preference they come and go, so indeed it is refreshing to switch to other sound sig once in a while. can't wait for your full review on the F3, especially comparing it to the etys and Kanas


----------



## microphonic

HerrXRDS said:


> BGVP DMS - gold-plated diaphragm dynamic. Now they are just making **** up.



Yes, that makes no sense at all. Gold would be a terrible diaphragm material - it's heavy and soft. Some of the iem descriptions on Penon are so whack that it must be the manufacturers use google translate to turn their descriptions into English - so maybe it's an auto-translate error.


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> and sound preference they come and go, so indeed it is refreshing to switch to other sound sig once in a while. can't wait for your full review on the F3, especially comparing it to the etys and Kanas


yes you are very right, they come and go, but i am always returning to the detail freaks for some reason, i was into bass before, the wow factor was a deep powerful bass, after that i was into mids, forward powerful mids, now detail freaks again, well what can we do, we surrender


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

FastAndClean said:


> i am getting a second pair and i am done


Picked up a second **** as well. Couldn't pass up for $18.


----------



## FastAndClean

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Picked up a second **** as well. Couldn't pass up for $18.


i have two pairs of that too, i think i am crazy, full of chi fi now, my desk is full


----------



## Ahmad313

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now


Thanks for write up , how about the fit and comfort level for long time listening and the nozzle is long enough to get a deep insertion ,???


----------



## FastAndClean

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks for write up , how about the fit and comfort level for long time listening and the nozzle is long enough to get a deep insertion ,???


fit and comfort are amazing, the shape is very well though, the nozzle is short, no deep insertion here


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2019)

This is new. @ $139






*Rose QT-7MK3 Dynamic + BA Hybrid MMCX 3D Printing HiFi In-ear Earphone IEM*

*Description*

Comfortable wearing comes from excellent ergonomics.

Compact shade, even girls can use it perfectly.

Suit for classical, rock, pop, female music

Detachable cable

Wearing around the ear

Complementary pronunciation

Display music details

OFC professional cable

*Professional manufacturing team, process materials at any cost*

Advanced technology guarantees the safety, reliability and firmness of earphone housing.

Acrylic polymer materials, to eliminate the shortcomings of the old resin material which is easy to break, it would be intact when drop from 10 meters. The cost is 3.5 times of traditional 3D printing.

*Leading tuning acoustic structure design*

New generation of dynamic and balanced armature structure

The distance difference between the two drivers from the sound outlet is small, the phase difference is small, and the connection problem is small.

Common dynamic and balanced armature structure

The distance between the two drivers is too large from the sound outlet, the phase distortion is large, and the connection problem is severe.

*Goertek*

From the listed company Goer Acoustics, the fixed 10mm ccaw coil n42 magnetic steel low-frequency bass powerful, excellent elasticity and not muddy.

*Sonion*

Balance armature driver import from global famous Danish acoustics.

The balanced armature driver unit is imported from the world-famous Danish sound acoustics. This driver has a vast medium frequency and excellent vocal high frequency. It is a driver used in many top-grade earphones. It is extremely expensive and is not comparable to foreign garbage hearing aid driver.

*Specification*

Brand: Rose Technics

Model: QT-7 MK3

Driver: Dynamic + Balanced armature

Impedance:14Ω

Sensitivity: 106dB

Frequency Range:20-20000Hz

Connector:3.5mm

Length:120±5cm

Weight: 19±5g

Pin : mmcx

*Package*

Rose Technics QT-7MK3 earphone

Carry Case

1 pair of foam eartips

3 pairs of silicone eartips

FREE Mic Cable

Also. Penonaudio is now selling JVC spiral dots. Good news for guys that requent the site.


----------



## davidcotton

FastAndClean said:


> i have two pairs of that too, i think i am crazy, full of chi fi now, my desk is full



Gonna need a bigger desk


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. @ $139
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only thing about rose is the reports of bad build quality seem to keep surfacing 

Curious about spiral dots.  With my right ear small is too small and medium up hurt.  Which size would be best to try?  Looks like I'll have to get two packs which could be expensive


----------



## Ziggomatic

davidcotton said:


> Only thing about rose is the reports of bad build quality seem to keep surfacing
> 
> Curious about spiral dots.  With my right ear small is too small and medium up hurt.  Which size would be best to try?  Looks like I'll have to get two packs which could be expensive



Not going to weigh in on which size you should get, but as you decide keep in mind the Spiral Dots are some of the softest silicone ear tips out there.


----------



## Dsnuts

davidcotton said:


> Only thing about rose is the reports of bad build quality seem to keep surfacing
> 
> Curious about spiral dots.  With my right ear small is too small and medium up hurt.  Which size would be best to try?  Looks like I'll have to get two packs which could be expensive








https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html These guys have a MS which stands for medium small. I would try those.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. @ $139
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Compact shade, even girls can use it perfectly."
That's some marketing gold!


----------



## Folly

FastAndClean said:


> exactly, full match with my user name, the ER4S was the original reason, i think F3 is more extreme version of that description



Do you think they are better than KPE? If yes, then my wallet will be very sorry!


----------



## FastAndClean

Folly said:


> Do you think they are better than KPE? If yes, then my wallet will be very sorry!


well they are different, the KP is more musical, F3 is more detailed and fast, depends what you like, if i have to make a choice it will be the F3 but i am more into very clean sounding earphones right now


----------



## FastAndClean

My review will be ready after one or two days, i am listening to them the whole day and when i am sleeping and at work they are on brown, pink and white noise, the bass is improved a little bit with the burn in


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a little more than 100 hours on my F3's and they are improving all the time


----------



## battosai

HungryPanda said:


> I have a little more than 100 hours on my F3's and they are improving all the time


You cannot possibly say that you are experiencing burning because it is a fairy tale... Or can you??


----------



## HungryPanda

All I know is they are smoothing out nicely


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

HungryPanda said:


> All I know is they are smoothing out nicely



So where does it rank on your hierarchy list? Seems FastAndClean has found his ace listening device with the F3. With 100 hours in, where's it rank with your ears?


----------



## jant71

I did a small write up on the Simgot made Meeture MT3...  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meeture-mt3.23444/reviews#review-22018




If you like how the Simgot EN700 were described as analog sounding, if you like the Koss 60 Ohm driver, or other things that are in that just smooth enough yet balanced sound with a good bass hook they might be up your alley. Great budget model with real good fit and comfort that would make a nice gym or back up earphone.


----------



## KarmaPhala

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now



Interesting hybrid iem. I wonder what kind of DAP you use?.is F3 hard to drive?. Is F3 benefit amplification?


----------



## FastAndClean

I use them with Sabaj DA3 dac, from the balanced out, it drives them without any problems, with a lot of headroom on top


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> I use them with Sabaj DA3 dac, from the balanced out, it drives them without any problems, with a lot of headroom on top


How’s the coherency between the three drivers?  I’m curios.  I felt the **** to have great coherency between the three drivers but the N3 was very convoluted (unless you use something like an ifimatch in between).  Do all the different drivers in the F3 play well together?


----------



## FastAndClean (May 10, 2019)

Yes they play well together, every driver inside is very fast, also the bass although not a lot in quantity have a tactical feel to it, very ineresting


----------



## HungryPanda

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So where does it rank on your hierarchy list? Seems FastAndClean has found his ace listening device with the F3. With 100 hours in, where's it rank with your ears?


 It is up there sharing ear time with my IMR Zenith at the moment


----------



## darmanastartes

I received the Tanchjim Oxygen yesterday.
I've listened to them for a few hours. First impressions are very positive. Clean, fast and airy. Highly resolving, revealing of poorly recorded material. 
Graphs and comparisons below:
*Tanchjim Oxygen *


 
*Tanchjim Oxygen vs Simgot EM1*


 
*Tanchjim Oxygen vs Nicehck M6 (aka BGVP DMG)*




As always, my measurements were conducted with a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler and a calibrated USB sound interface. There is a resonance peak between 7-10k. The measurements are presented with 1/24th smoothing and without compensation. Measurements above 10k are not reliable.
My review of the Simgot EM1 will be up on Head-Fi and my blog this weekend.


----------



## audio123 (May 10, 2019)

For those interested, Unboxing & Quick Impression of BGVP DMS. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*Quick Impression*
A step up from the DMG with a lighter bass presentation, clearer midrange and airier treble expression. There is an effective amount of space rendered without feeling dense. Don't really fancy the DMG due to the heavy mid-bass that gives a bloated feeling but the DMS is an easy recommendation.


----------



## archy121

audio123 said:


> For those interested, Unboxing & Quick Impression of BGVP DMS. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> *Quick Impression*
> A step up from the DMG with a lighter bass presentation, clearer midrange and airier treble expression. There is an effective amount of space rendered without feeling dense. Don't really fancy the DMG due to the heavy mid-bass that gives a bloated feeling but the DMS is an easy recommendation.




Thanks for your impressions. 

I have become more interested in the the DMS to complement my DM6 rather than DM7.  

Are you able to confirm the outer mesh on the IEM is functioning semi/open driver venting as opposed to just cosmetics ? 

Can you please comment more on the depth and strength of the Bass. Hoping it’s good enough for drum n bass genre. 

Also can we assume no filters this time around with the DMS ? I read that it came with tips that would adjust the high end frequency.


----------



## audio123

archy121 said:


> Thanks for your impressions.
> 
> I have become more interested in the the DMS to complement my DM6 rather than DM7.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to read my impressions.  
1) I am unable to confirm at the moment. 
2) The bass is not very strong with moderate depth. The expression is smooth and controlled.
3) No filters with the DMS. I have only used it with stock tips so far.
Verdict: A very musical iem. Vocals on the the DMS are better than DMG & DM6 for me. YMMV.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I have a little more than 100 hours on my F3's and they are improving all the time


Burn-in goes faster with a few pints.


----------



## DBaldock9 (May 10, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I have a little more than 100 hours on my F3's and they are improving all the time





Otto Motor said:


> Burn-in goes faster with a few pints.



Play more notes!  
.
Try "Hundreds of Thousands", from the *Tony MacAlpine* album _Maximum Security_ (1987) _-
._


*EDIT: *Fixed misspelling of Tony's last name.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 10, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Play more notes!
> .
> Try "Hundreds of Thousands", from the *Tony McAlpine* album _Maximum Security_ (1987) _-
> ._



Take a frequency of 10 kHz...in 5 seconds, the membrane has moved 50,000 times. That results in 360,0000000 membrane movements [=360 Mio] in 100 days.

I hope the sound is really coming along and not going away with so much permanent use 

Now I need a pint.

P.S. who is Tony McAlpine? The guy noodles like crazy on his lead guitar - and not in a bad way. Will have to check him out.


----------



## FastAndClean

NICEHCK F3 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22038


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> Take a frequency of 10 kHz...in 5 seconds, the membrane has moved 50,000 times. That results in 360,0000000 membrane movements [=360 Mio] in 100 days.
> 
> I hope the sound is really coming along and not going away with so much permanent use
> 
> ...



Back in the late '80s, I worked with a young guy who was a guitar player, in the style of Tony MacAlpine.
He had a Competition winning Car Stereo system, and played some of this album for me.
I then went out and bought _Maximum Security_, and Tony's first album, _Edge of Insanity_.
Other than listening to YouTube videos, I haven't heard any of his other albums.
*Trivia Note:* Tony is a classically trained pianist (from the age of 5), who took up guitar playing at 12.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> NICEHCK F3 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22038


I'd like to assess the timbre: how does chamber music sound etc.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 10, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I'd like to assess the timbre: how does chamber music sound etc.


i was listening only to Vivaldi The Four Seasons [DVD-A] 96-24, they sound the best with that kind of music, with jazz also, old rock, everything with real instruments, also the Nirvana unplugged album sound amazing with them


----------



## FastAndClean (May 10, 2019)

not great with Drum and Bass, DNB albums sound dirty and they show it, i have only one well mastered DNB album (drum and bass for papa) and it sound very good, but they are very reviling


----------



## Ahmad313

FastAndClean said:


> NICEHCK F3 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22038


Very nice review with some excellent pics ,
are these easy to drive or power hungry like KP and can you please explain the position of singer in the presentation ( the singer feels infront of you or more on the backside of the head ) ,??


----------



## FastAndClean

Ahmad313 said:


> Very nice review with some excellent pics ,
> are these easy to drive or power hungry like KP and can you please explain the position of singer in the presentation ( the singer feels infront of you or more on the backside of the head ) ,??


Thank you, they are easier to drive compared to KP, the positioning of the singer is highly dependent of the recording, but most of the time is in front but not like a narrow point but wide powerful vocal range


----------



## Wiljen

My F3 arrived today and judging from the FR curve, it better sound better than it plots.


----------



## snip3r77

darmanastartes said:


> I received the Tanchjim Oxygen yesterday.
> I've listened to them for a few hours. First impressions are very positive. Clean, fast and airy. Highly resolving, revealing of poorly recorded material.
> Graphs and comparisons below:
> *Tanchjim Oxygen *
> ...


Didn’t know m6 is a dmg. Cool


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> My F3 arrived today and judging from the FR curve, it better sound better than it plots.


I'll say. That looks horrific. I've come across a couple of IEMs that measured similarly due to the venting system which is altered once they're in your ears. Hope for the sake of the F3 it's one of those.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> My F3 arrived today and judging from the FR curve, it better sound better than it plots.


I recommend tilting the diagram clockwise by 20 degrees so that the frequency axis is not horizontal anymore. Nobody says the frequency axis has to be horizontal. As they say: "symmetry is the aesthetics of the bourgeoisie".

Now the graph looks smashing and the earphone sounds slightly darker.

Alternatively, if you cannot tilt the diagram, tilt your head forward by 20 degrees to achieve the same result .


----------



## dwakefield

KarmaPhala said:


> Interesting hybrid iem. I wonder what kind of DAP you use?.is F3 hard to drive?. Is F3 benefit amplification?



No, but the extra power of my Rag helps.  I dont think the Planar is used in the lows, so power requirements not as demanding.


----------



## peter123

New IEM's with great specs is released, everyone wants it but just a few order, first person(s) get it and put up a glowing review after a full day or two of ownership and everyone who didn't dare to order originally place their orders, other early adapters stars to get them and graphs pop up, now everyone who wait for their pair get super anxious, the big mass receives their IEM's and 50% loves them while the other 50% doesn't care for them, three months later no one uses the IEM's anymore. The story of Head-fi


----------



## crabdog (May 11, 2019)

I'd be interested to see a measurement with the vents closed.


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> I'd be interested to see a measurement with the vents closed.



I've got some micropore tape here somewhere, I'll see if I can't oblige this evening when time permits


----------



## vladstef (May 11, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> My F3 arrived today and judging from the FR curve, it better sound better than it plots.



The best guess is a missing treble filter - which can be fixed with a bit of work. If one of the drivers isn't working, then you can conctact NiceHCK and Jim will probably send you a new pair. Unless this is the desired output, in that case RIP everyone who bought these.

One more thing that could be happening is missing resistor before BA treble speaker to get it in line with other drivers.


----------



## FastAndClean

here is another review of the F3, kind of similar to mine though
https://translate.google.com/transl...p://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55760612.html


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> I'd be interested to see a measurement with the vents closed.



No more callers please, we have a WINNER...

Inner vent blocked with micropore tape.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> No more callers please, we have a WINNER...
> 
> Inner vent blocked with micropore tape.


still kind of pointy though


----------



## Wiljen

For me, that vent sits about even with the ridge just behind the concha of the ear so is probably mostly obstructed when worn so the micropore tape may do a pretty good job of approximating actual wear.  A 2nd vent at top remains open when worn so I didnt block it for the measurements.


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> still kind of pointy though



Agreed and that isn't a resonance in my setup as I have worked hard to minimize those (materials changes) and the only remaining one is at about 10kHz.   I ran a couple known samples before and after to be sure I didn't have any large artifacts in there and they look normal.


----------



## Wiljen

Can it sooth the savage Beast though?


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Can it sooth the savage Beast though?


they are destroying everything in the resolution department in my collection, even the ER4S, beast for sure, not for everyone though, very intense


----------



## FastAndClean

@Wiljen do you have a pure copper wire to test them with, i have only silver plated cables, it is interesting to me if there is any change


----------



## Wiljen

I do have several I can try.  Getting ready to head to MILs for a bit, will try tonight.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> No more callers please, we have a WINNER...
> 
> Inner vent blocked with micropore tape.


Thanks. Looks a lot better but still nasty IMO!


----------



## darmanastartes

Wiljen said:


> No more callers please, we have a WINNER...
> 
> Inner vent blocked with micropore tape.



Looks like the official one was pretty accurate:




Shame about that peak though.


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK F3 is amazing with vocals, bass is not boosted, treble is clear and well done.


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK F3 is amazing with vocals, bass is not boosted, treble is clear and well done.


That's what i said, some think i rushed


----------



## Otto Motor (May 11, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> No more callers please, we have a WINNER...





Wiljen said:


> Inner vent blocked with micropore tape.



OK, this looks more like the official FR response. That treble peak would be lethal for me. Looks like another product rushed too fast to the market with early reviews possibly being way too enthusiastic. Let's see how they will fit into the reviewosphere in the long run.

*#expectation bias       

#optimistic listening
*
I had a bad feeling and shied away from reviewing them considering the recent complete tear-aparts by the Calgary branch of our misfits team...three in a month or so.


----------



## chickenmoon

darmanastartes said:


> Looks like the official one was pretty accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR-EX1000 has a similar peak at the same place but it's a bit less and already way too much for me.


----------



## ericp10

peter123 said:


> New IEM's with great specs is released, everyone wants it but just a few order, first person(s) get it and put up a glowing review after a full day or two of ownership and everyone who didn't dare to order originally place their orders, other early adapters stars to get them and graphs pop up, now everyone who wait for their pair get super anxious, the big mass receives their IEM's and 50% loves them while the other 50% doesn't care for them, three months later no one uses the IEM's anymore. The story of Head-fi



I stop participating in that narrative a while ago. It's like being an addict, you have to know when to say enough (unless you have it like that to keep feeding the habit). What I stated years ago after first joining Head-fi, there is no holy grail in this hobby, but some gear gets mighty close. Happy listening!


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Simgot EM1 is up on Head-Fi and my blog.
Bonus graph of the EM1 vs. the similarly priced KZ AS10:


----------



## waynes world

ericp10 said:


> It's like being an addict, you have to know when to say enough (unless you have it like that to keep feeding the habit).



Or if you don't know when to say enough, another option is to just keep going until you're broke lol!

Btw, you know you're a addict horder when you go through your drawers and find an old pair of ATH W99's that you forgot you had and haven't listened to in a years. Dsnuts was probably responsible for me purchasing them 6 years ago.. yup, here you go! I just threw them on and am listening to them through better sources than I had in the past. Damn - nothing wrong with these old classics! 

PS Hey there ericp10!


----------



## ericp10

waynes world said:


> Or if you don't know when to say enough, another option is to just keep going until you're broke lol!
> 
> Btw, you know you're a addict horder when you go through your drawers and find an old pair of ATH W99's that you forgot you had and haven't listened to in a years. Dsnuts was probably responsible for me purchasing them 6 years ago.. yup, here you go! I just threw them on and am listening to them through better sources than I had in the past. Damn - nothing wrong with these old classics!
> 
> PS Hey there ericp10!



Hey waynes bro! Long time. Hope you are well. Yes, Ds is responsible for a lot of money missing from our wallets!  .. We all need a pow-wow soon (the four ... you know who you are).


----------



## ericp10 (May 12, 2019)

waynes world said:


> Or if you don't know when to say enough, another option is to just keep going until you're broke lol!
> 
> Btw, you know you're a addict horder when you go through your drawers and find an old pair of ATH W99's that you forgot you had and haven't listened to in a years. Dsnuts was probably responsible for me purchasing them 6 years ago.. yup, here you go! I just threw them on and am listening to them through better sources than I had in the past. Damn - nothing wrong with these old classics!
> 
> PS Hey there ericp10!




Funny that I could never stand any headphone that was a Sennheiser (I always thought the sound was too veiled for my liking). Now, I can't keep the HD-6XX off of my ears. It's my go-to headphone (probably for over a year at this point).


----------



## audio123

My review on the TFZ Secret Garden 3. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 





On a sidenote, here is the TFZ No.3 Ti which I feel is the best sounding iem from TFZ at the moment. Crisp, clear and clean. YMMV.


----------



## davidcotton

ericp10 said:


> I stop participating in that narrative a while ago. It's like being an addict, you have to know when to say enough (unless you have it like that to keep feeding the habit). What I stated years ago after first joining Head-fi, there is no holy grail in this hobby, but some gear gets mighty close. Happy listening!



I really only got into iems for the isolation factor due to noise at work.  When the penny dropped that my ears wouldn't get them to fit, the compulsion to get more in faded away.  There seemed little point in spending money on them when they wouldn't fit properly.  No harm (and less expensive!) in being interested in the ones that come out though.  Kind of a "look but don't get" policy.  There is still the temptation to get some in just to see if things have improved but I generally don't bother.  Have tried customs and that's been a pita from the get go.  Turns out that was because of the audiologist I had been going to was more familiar with hearing aids than ciems.  Once I swopped to a different audiologist and showed them how to do the impressions properly things seem to have picked up somewhat!


----------



## waynes world

davidcotton said:


> I really only got into iems for the isolation factor due to noise at work.  When the penny dropped that my ears wouldn't get them to fit, the compulsion to get more in faded away.  There seemed little point in spending money on them when they wouldn't fit properly.  No harm (and less expensive!) in being interested in the ones that come out though.  Kind of a "look but don't get" policy.  There is still the temptation to get some in just to see if things have improved but I generally don't bother.  Have tried customs and that's been a pita from the get go.  Turns out that was because of the audiologist I had been going to was more familiar with hearing aids than ciems.  Once I swopped to a different audiologist and showed them how to do the impressions properly things seem to have picked up somewhat!



If you don't need the isolation, earbuds are fun to get addicted to!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> OK, this looks more like the official FR response. That treble peak would be lethal for me. Looks like another product rushed too fast to the market with early reviews possibly being way too enthusiastic. Let's see how they will fit into the reviewosphere in the long run.
> 
> *#expectation bias
> 
> ...


From our measurements department [not me] - and joke aside now: we think that the lack of interaction of the coupler and the earpiece causes that bass-less curve of @Wiljen  's F3. We also hope that interaction (after taping the inner vents off off) exaggerates that treble peak. Listening to the F3 would give evidence.

And here a message to those who think measurements are redundant. On the example of the Kinboofi MK4: the impedance profile indicates that amplification even with a modest-output-impedance amp will bring the midrange much forward...useful basic information for the potential buyer. This earphone looks better and better...


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> From our measurements department [not me] - and joke aside now: we think that the lack of interaction of the coupler and the earpiece causes that bass-less curve of @Wiljen  's F3. We also hope that interaction (after taping the inner vents off off) exaggerates that treble peak. Listening to the F3 would give evidence.
> 
> And here a message to those who think measurements are redundant. On the example of the Kinboofi MK4: the impedance profile indicates that amplification even with a modest-output-impedance amp will bring the midrange much forward...useful basic information for the potential buyer. This earphone looks better and better...



Told you that Mk4 was worth a solid audition.  It is one of the best sub-$300 models I've had the chance to try.

on the F3, the treble spike may be exaggerated by the measurement method, listening proves it to be present.  I'm of mixed feelings on the F3 right now as it is early in my time with them, but they definitely have more treble than I find they need and I would drop the 4.5-6kHz range by -3dB to bring it back in line.   They do have good detail, but some of what has been noted may be partially due to how forward the presence range and the mid-treble range is.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Told you that Mk4 was worth a solid audition.  It is one of the best sub-$300 models I've had the chance to try.
> 
> on the F3, the treble spike may be exaggerated by the measurement method, listening proves it to be present.  I'm of mixed feelings on the F3 right now as it is early in my time with them, but they definitely have more treble than I find they need and I would drop the 4.5-6kHz range by -3dB to bring it back in line.   They do have good detail, but some of what has been noted may be partially due to how forward the presence range and the mid-treble range is.


i tapped the front vent to see what it will happen, there was no difference at all in my case, for that reason i think that when i put them in my ear the vent is covered


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Told you that Mk4 was worth a solid audition.  It is one of the best sub-$300 models I've had the chance to try.
> 
> on the F3, the treble spike may be exaggerated by the measurement method, listening proves it to be present.  I'm of mixed feelings on the F3 right now as it is early in my time with them, but they definitely have more treble than I find they need and I would drop the 4.5-6kHz range by -3dB to bring it back in line.   They do have good detail, but some of what has been noted may be partially due to how forward the presence range and the mid-treble range is.


I haven't given the MK4 much listening yet but using it over an afternoon, they worked very well for me. Only criticism: the earpieces are way too big for 4 drivers, though comfortable (my UE900s also sport four Knowles drivers but the earpieces are tiny in comparison).

Kinboofi will be famous, soon. And for 200 bucks on sale I'd prefer them much over the $100 (on sale) NiceHCK M6/BMVP DMG with their thick low end.

And I have not had the miraculous MKP a single time in my ears yet...broke them in for 100 hrs and gave them to Bio for measuring the **** out of them. He reports the bass is overdone. Will we ***** derail the hype train? @loomisjohnson will have the last word on that.

In the meantime, we focus on music picks...I just discovered the current UK jazz explosion and some weird bands from Sheffield.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> I haven't given the MK4 much listening yet but using it over an afternoon, they worked very well for me. Only criticism: the earpieces are way too big for 4 drivers, though comfortable (my UE900s also sport four Knowles drivers but the earpieces a tiny in comparison).
> Kinboofi will be famous, soon. And for 200 bucks on sale I'd prefer them much over the $100 (on sale) NiceHCK M6/BMVP DMG with their thick low end.
> 
> And I have not had the miraculous MKP a single time in my ears yet...broke them in for 100 hrs and gave them to Bio for measuring the **** out of them. He reports the bass is overdone. Will we ***** derail the hype train? @loomisjohnson will have the last word on that.
> ...


i found them, those measurements look kind of different than the others for the same earphone


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i found them, those measurements look kind of different than the others for the same earphone


We'll get a another set from a different rig. The MK4's plotted essentially the same on our two rigs. Bio reported the MKP's bass from listening, he hasn't measured them yet.

P.S. I am presently working on a detailed script on our rigs...including how to calibrate it, what settings work best, and we even give the coupler specs in detail.

Appended are the Headflux graphs.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> We'll get a different set from a different rig. The MK4's plotted essentially the same on our two rigs. Bio reported the MKP's bass from listening, he hasn't sent me his graphs yet.
> 
> P.S. I am presently working on a detailed script on our rigs...including how to calibrate it, what settings work best, and we even give the coupler specs in detail.
> 
> Appended are the Headflux graphs.


Otto any plans for the new pure BA TRN X6?


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Otto any plans for the new pure BA TRN X6?


Never heard of it.

UPDATE: just checked them out on aliexpress. I am rather waiting. I am more interested in the Moondrop Crescent.


----------



## Otto Motor

Effectively the same result for the MKP by another guy on another rig. He just selected a different horizontal scale.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> UPDATE: just checked them out on aliexpress. I am rather waiting. I am more interested in the Moondrop Crescent.


i will get mine after one or two days


----------



## silverfishla

I’ll tell you man, these crap graphs are not helping.  Sure they help if they’re accurate and on a good rig.  But all Willy nilly helps no one.


----------



## Otto Motor

silverfishla said:


> I’ll tell you man, these crap graphs are not helping.  Sure they help if they’re accurate and on a good rig.  But all Willy nilly helps no one.


They are reasonably accurate, reproduced on two good rigs (with good precision), and they are quite similar to the Headflux graph (I think they use a Veritas coupler). If that does not give you sufficient information on anything, it is not the measurements' fault.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> They are reasonably accurate, reproduced on two good rigs (with good precision), and they are quite similar to the Headflux graph (I think they use a Veritas coupler). If that does not give you sufficient information on anything, it is not the measurements' fault.



On my measurements as well as those from Crinacle, Heavy Metal Hallelujah and Headflux there is a straight plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. You and your buddy's are the only ones that strongly deviate. Your curve looks more like the curve of the Oxygen than that of the KP. 

Either you've got an atypically tuned unit or there is a problem with your measurements. You and your buddy use the same software and settings, right?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> They are reasonably accurate, reproduced on two good rigs (with good precision), and they are quite similar to the Headflux graph (I think they use a Veritas coupler). If that does not give you sufficient information on anything, it is not the measurements' fault.


your rig is showing very strong depression in the 8-9khz, not only in KP graph but also in the **** graph, agree that both sets have some depression there but not that extreme


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> your rig is showing very strong depression in the 8-9khz, not only in KP graph but also in the **** graph, agree that both sets have some depression there but not that extreme


Anything above 7 kHz is inaccurate with any rig.



chickenmoon said:


> On my measurements as well as those from Crinacle, Heavy Metal Hallelujah and Headflux there is a straight plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. You and your buddy's are the only ones that strongly deviate. Your curve looks more like the curve of the Oxygen than that of the KP.
> 
> Either you've got an atypically tuned unit or there is a problem with your measurements. You and your buddy use the same software and settings, right?




We do use the same setup including coupler and software and I am presently working on publishing the microdetails on my blog. The setup is based on the experience of another, more technical forum (not allowed to be mentioned here). The fact that we arrive at essentially the same results is a good indication [but not proof] that our setup works. We also compare well with audio budget. You will never get exactly the same out of different setups but what we produce should be good enough to characterize the sound quantity of an earphone. We certainly catch channel imbalances well.

Will check into the 2-4 kHz plateau, this needs to be explained...likely differences in couplers: I also see differences in slope in this range between Headflux and Crinacle. We also run our sine sweep louder: it hits the recommended 85 dB at 1 kHz.

Heavy Metal Hallelujah????


----------



## CoiL (May 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> And I have not had the miraculous MKP a single time in my ears yet...broke them in for 100 hrs and gave them to Bio for measuring the **** out of them. *He reports the bass is overdone.* Will we ***** derail the hype train? @loomisjohnson will have the last word on that.





Otto Motor said:


> Bio *reported the MKP's bass from listening*, he hasn't measured them yet.


Firstly, anything by ear is subjective and You/he might not like Harman Target oriented IEM sound signature.
I personally subjectively do not find KPE bass overdone a bit.
And some even find KPE bass "lacking" (though, mid-bass & bass-heads).
For me it is dead-flat from mids through mid-bass down to sub-bass.
But YMMV.


Otto Motor said:


> Effectively the same result for the MKP by another guy on another rig. He just selected a different horizontal scale.


That graph looks really off... roll-off starting already @ 3kHz ? No friggin way I hear something like that!


Otto Motor said:


> They are reasonably accurate, reproduced on two good rigs (with good precision), and they are quite similar to the Headflux graph (I think they use a Veritas coupler). If that does not give you sufficient information on anything, it is not the measurements' fault.


Sorry, but headflux graph looks quoite a bit different from Your two. Even I get similar result with my poorly calibrated iMM-6 from LO more similar graph to crins and headflux (though ~10-12kHz resonance peak is not calibrated to 8kHz. And I think it doesn`t need to be). Also, headflux didn`t use veritas coupler for KPE measurement, they used IEC 60318-4 coupler.


chickenmoon said:


> On my measurements as well as those from Crinacle, Heavy Metal Hallelujah and Headflux there is a straight plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. You and your buddy's are the only ones that strongly deviate. Your curve looks more like the curve of the Oxygen than that of the KP.
> Either you've got an atypically tuned unit or there is a problem with your measurements. You and your buddy use the same software and settings, right?


I agree. Something is off here. I`ve been wondering (during my iMM-6 calibration) why their graphs differ from "average" other graphs too much.
Also, could You (Otto and Bio) try measuring rather with HQ Pink noise than full sine sweep? Wonder how that turns up on graph with Your rigs.


Otto Motor said:


> Anything above 7 kHz is inaccurate with any rig.


I do not agree with this. Up from 10kHz - Yes, unreliable, especially with home and cheap rigs. With proper HQ couplers and calibration, more reliable up to 12-14kHz imo. But this is subjective observation.


----------



## chickenmoon (May 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Anything above 7 kHz is inaccurate with any rig.
> 
> We do use the same setup including coupler and software and I am presently working on publishing the microdetails on my blog. *The setup is based on the experience of another, more technical forum (not allowed to be mentioned here). The fact that we arrive at essentially the same results is a good indication [but not proof] that our setup works.* We also compare well with audio budget. You will never get exactly the same out of different setups but what we produce should be good enough to characterize the sound quantity of an earphone. We certainly catch channel imbalances well.
> 
> Will check into the 2-4 kHz plateau, this needs to be explained...likely differences in couplers: I also see differences in slope in this range between Headflux and Crinacle. We also run our sine sweep louder: it hits the recommended 85 dB at 1 kHz.



Yes there are differences between all results and that is to be expected but none that differ so much from the others than yours and your buddy's. I mean, the general shape of KP's curve is unrecognizable on your measurements. I trust that the strong similarity between results of other people using different  hardware, software and methodology is truer and to me this a good indication that your setups based on the experience of another forum do not work well at all and that you are both doing exactly the same mistakes. This unless you've got a differently tuned KP unit.



Otto Motor said:


> Heavy Metal Hallelujah????



The ear-fi blog on naver: https://blog.naver.com/gre_nada/


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> Otto any plans for the new pure BA TRN X6?



I've got the X6 on order, awaiting arrival now.


----------



## duyanh43

Last time i checked the TRN X6 on Aliexpress, it was 80$. Now several stores are listing them as 60$/piece, how...


----------



## Animagus

I have a TSMR-3 for sale if anyone is interested - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.906673/


----------



## drbluenewmexico

ericp10 said:


> Hey waynes bro! Long time. Hope you are well. Yes, Ds is responsible for a lot of money missing from our wallets!  .. We all need a pow-wow soon (the four ... you know who you are).


Hey Guyz, i just got a Zero Audio Mezzo and burned it in for 100 hours and its FAB out of good DAPs!  and 50$  the more things change, the more they stay the same!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hey, maybe someone should start a RE-DISCOVERY thread!!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 13, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Yes there are differences between all results and that is to be expected but none that differ so much from the others than yours and your buddy's. I mean, the general shape of KP's curve is unrecognizable on your measurements. I trust that the strong similarity between results of other people using different  hardware, software and methodology is truer and to me this a good indication that your setups based on the experience of another forum do not work well at all and that you are both doing exactly the same mistakes. This unless you've got a differently tuned KP unit.
> 
> 
> 
> The ear-fi blog on naver: https://blog.naver.com/gre_nada/


Here the reply from our measurements departments on the MKP:

@crinacle and @antdroid use the Chinese IEC711 coupler. Headflux used to use the Vibro Labs Veritas and now use the IEC 6030318-4. Antdroid's curve looks a little different - possibly due to different insertion depths, apparently Crinacle plays around until he gets a resonance peak at 8k (to try to keep coupler internal volume consistent between measurements). Crinacle's bass is 2-3 dB higher than Ant's too - closer to ours...

The main diff between his and ours is the plateau rather than a single bump; and that plateau is elevated ~10 dB vs our bump which is elevated ~5.

My 5 cents: now you tell me which graph is the correct one and why? We are the only two guys who arrive at the same result...this is great precision (a measure of reproducibility) and therefore a good start.


----------



## antdroid

Otto Motor said:


> Here the reply from our measurements departments on the MKP:
> 
> @crinacle and @antdroid use the Chinese IEC711 coupler. Headflux used to use the Vibro Labs Veritas and now use the IEC 6030318-4. Antdroid's curve looks a little different - possibly due to different insertion depths, apparently Crinacle plays around until he gets a resonance peak at 8k (to try to keep coupler internal volume consistent between measurements). Crinacle's bass is 2-3 dB higher than Ant's too - closer to ours...
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, when I had a stock Moondrop KP, i was using a IMM-6. When I got the IEC coupler, my moondrop kanas pro was slightly modded, and I tried to replace it back to stock, so could have changed sound signature slightly. I also noticed that tips can change the sound a little bit too.


----------



## Otto Motor

antdroid said:


> Just to be clear, when I had a stock Moondrop KP, i was using a IMM-6. When I got the IEC coupler, my moondrop kanas pro was slightly modded, and I tried to replace it back to stock, so could have changed sound signature slightly. I also noticed that tips can change the sound a little bit too.


I am not too worried about our differences -- totally normal imo.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

From my:
Measurements department, online media community interactive,social outreach.....division. A subsidiary of BGGAR LLC


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Here the reply from our measurements departments on the MKP:
> 
> @crinacle and @antdroid use the Chinese IEC711 coupler. Headflux used to use the Vibro Labs Veritas and now use the IEC 6030318-4. Antdroid's curve looks a little different - possibly due to different insertion depths, apparently Crinacle plays around until he gets a resonance peak at 8k (to try to keep coupler internal volume consistent between measurements). Crinacle's bass is 2-3 dB higher than Ant's too - closer to ours...
> 
> ...



Look, everybody (regardless of what software, hardware and coupling method they use) but you and your buddy measures a plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. That's part of the range that is the easiest to measure without errors unlike bass measurement which can be affected negatively by microphonics and/or too small FFT window or treble which can suffer from resonance peaks and imprecision. 

 Enumerating hardware used by others, mentioning some difference in bass measurement and treble resonance peaks doesn't in any way address the issue that only you and your buddy don't get the same typical KP curve shape in the upper midrange as everybody else.

Again, either you've got a differently tuned unit or there is a major problem with your setups.


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> Look, everybody (regardless of what software, hardware and coupling method they use) but you and your buddy measures a plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. That's part of the range that is the easiest to measure without errors unlike bass measurement which can be affected negatively by microphonics and/or too small FFT window or treble which can suffer from resonance peaks and imprecision.
> 
> Enumerating hardware used by others, mentioning some difference in bass measurement and treble resonance peaks doesn't in any way address the issue that only you and your buddy don't get the same typical KP curve shape in the upper midrange as everybody else.
> 
> Again, either you've got a differently tuned unit or there is a major problem with your setups.


I am in the process of publishing our setup in every detail including coupler dimensions. Then we can talk...in the meantime you can give us some idea what could be wrong with our setup/causes the lack of plateau (it must have a reason).


----------



## HerrXRDS

drbluenewmexico said:


> Hey Guyz, i just got a Zero Audio Mezzo and burned it in for 100 hours and its FAB out of good DAPs!  and 50$  the more things change, the more they stay the same!!




I was looking into getting the Mezzo for their advertised spacious sound, but saw someone complaining about sibilance in another thread, just ordered the MusicMaker TK12 instead. Are they sibilant?


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> I am in the process of publishing our setup in every detail including coupler dimensions. Then we can talk...in the meantime you can give us some idea what could be wrong with our setup/causes the lack of plateau (it must have a reason).



In my opinion, you should get fairly accurate values (relative to each other) in the midrange regardless of hardware and software. If your KP unit isn't differently  tuned which is a possibility, then I'd look into whatever settings calibration, compensation things you and your buddy might have done identically in REW.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 14, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> In my opinion, you should get fairly accurate values (relative to each other) in the midrange regardless of hardware and software. If your KP unit isn't differently  tuned which is a possibility, then I'd look into whatever settings calibration, compensation things you and your buddy might have done identically in REW.


The problem is that no measurement will be accurate. I always state:  "_...The measuring coupler was two pieces of plastic tubing on the end of a Dayton iMM-6 microphone. No compensation or smoothing is applied. These measurements should not be directly compared to other measurements except those done on the same device..._"


As said, details coming soon on our blog...it just takes time to write this up.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> We are the only *two guys* who arrive at the same result...*this is great precision (a measure of reproducibility)* and therefore a good start.


And now take all the other setups and measurements You can find about KPE - they all represent "same" curve @ 2.5 - 4.5kHz when averaged and overlaid.
HOW did You guys calibrate Your rig and why don`t You try also pink noise with large enough FFT for measurements?


chickenmoon said:


> Look, everybody (regardless of what software, hardware and coupling method they use) but you and your buddy measures a plateau between 2.5 and 4.5kHz. That's part of the range that is the easiest to measure without errors unlike bass measurement which can be affected negatively by microphonics and/or too small FFT window or treble which can suffer from resonance peaks and imprecision.
> 
> Enumerating hardware used by others, mentioning some difference in bass measurement and treble resonance peaks doesn't in any way address the issue that only you and your buddy don't get the same typical KP curve shape in the upper midrange as everybody else.
> 
> Again, either you've got a differently tuned unit or there is a major problem with your setups.


Agree.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> The problem is that no measurement will be accurate. I always state:  "_...The measuring coupler was two pieces of plastic tubing on the end of a Dayton iMM-6 microphone. No compensation or smoothing is applied. These measurements should not be directly compared to other measurements except those done on the same device..._"
> 
> 
> As said, details coming soon on our blog...it just takes time to write this up.



No measurement will be completely accurate I agree but what I find very remarkable however is that  at least 6 people  (Coil, Crinacle, Antdroid, Headflux, Ear-Fi and myself) that measured the KP with, I believe, wildly different  setups get the very same upper midrange plateau from about 2.5 to about 4.5kHz and which decreases linearly by about 1dB between those two frequencies. 

Maybe we should take any further discussion on the matter in a more appropriate thread as I am sure some people must be getting fed up with it.


----------



## FastAndClean

I wrote to Jim for the F3 that the treble is a lot and this is not all rounder, I showed him @Wiljen graph to get some idea what he can improve because most of the people prefer more musical earphones. He told me that his engineer made the decision for the tuning at the end. I think that earphone has a massive potential to be a giant killer but not in the current version. Maybe he will need to experiment with different high frequency driver or with damping. But for now that earphone is only for those that want technicalities over musicality.


----------



## drbluenewmexico (May 14, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> I was looking into getting the Mezzo for their advertised spacious sound, but saw someone complaining about sibilance in another thread, just ordered the MusicMaker TK12 instead. Are they sibilant?


  not really sibilant. Really good tonal balance but bass focused  I love the sound of them at moderate volumes  I lose myself in the music on Mezzo often. If you turn them way way up on a powerful DAC like Caylix M you can hear some bright treble but that's louder than I listen  I still think they are a remarkable  IEM and killer for the price they are just very musical  not as much detail as newer designs with BA drivers but have dynamic  tonal decay and soundstage that is terrific. you can dream with the music on this set!
Hats off to Zero Audio BTW they sound great out of smartphone like HTC 10 with excellent audio output a great everyday carry earphone at a decent price.


----------



## darmanastartes

chickenmoon said:


> No measurement will be completely accurate I agree but what I find very remarkable however is that  at least 6 people  (Coil, Crinacle, Antdroid, Headflux, Ear-Fi and myself) that measured the KP with, I believe, wildly different  setups get the very same upper midrange plateau from about 2.5 to about 4.5kHz and which decreases linearly by about 1dB between those two frequencies.
> 
> Maybe we should take any further discussion on the matter in a more appropriate thread as I am sure some people must be getting fed up with it.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> I wrote to Jim for the F3 that the treble is a lot and this is not all rounder, I showed him @Wiljen graph to get some idea what he can improve because most of the people prefer more musical earphones. He told me that his engineer made the decision for the tuning at the end. I think that earphone has a massive potential to be a giant killer but not in the current version. Maybe he will need to experiment with different high frequency driver or with damping. But for now that earphone is only for those that want technicalities over musicality.


Just out of curiosity, have you tried them with an amp that you can adjust the bass (like with a shelf filter)?  Or an ifimatch?  I found The ifimatch helpful in bringing the N3 into a more cohesive state.


----------



## FastAndClean

silverfishla said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried them with an amp that you can adjust the bass (like with a shelf filter)?  Or an ifimatch?  I found The ifimatch helpful in bringing the N3 into a more cohesive state.


No I don't have an amp, only dac


----------



## Otto Motor (May 14, 2019)

We do have a *dedicated measurements thread *which I started a while ago. Push the link to read my answer to the above MKP discussion.

In the meantime, @loomisjohnson has posted his review of the ToneKing Nine Tail on "the blog" today. This earphone has received great reviews but not much attention from the crowd. Now, there is an what-I-think identical looking *ToneKing Nine Ways* out. Does anybody know anything about that one?


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> I wrote to Jim for the F3 that the treble is a lot and this is not all rounder, I showed him @Wiljen graph to get some idea what he can improve because most of the people prefer more musical earphones. He told me that his engineer made the decision for the tuning at the end. I think that earphone has a massive potential to be a giant killer but not in the current version. Maybe he will need to experiment with different high frequency driver or with damping. But for now that earphone is only for those that want technicalities over musicality.


From what I have read - when they tune IEM for the Chinese market they tune the treble hot as that is what they like. Maybe the engineer didn't fully understand they would be sold to the Western market when tuning?


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

ok first brief impressions of TRN X6, mid range focus, bass sound flat but a little bit behind the midrange, treble is there but is gentle, very similar to Massdrop Nuforce EDC3


----------



## Wiljen (May 14, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried them with an amp that you can adjust the bass (like with a shelf filter)?  Or an ifimatch?  I found The ifimatch helpful in bringing the N3 into a more cohesive state.



I've got them running through an xCAN at the moment and the X-bass function does add a bit of bass kick but it seems to center around 150-200Hz and doesn't really add much below that.   The F3 simply isn't the choice for those looking for a lot of bass rumble.  It is however fabulous for those listening to piano concerto or string quartet.

Interestingly the best setting for rock and cop may be the xCAN set to both Presence and Bass and Xbass enabled.   That brings the mids forward to match the treble peak and lets me back the volume off a couple dB without losing the vocals to the back.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> I've got them running through an xCAN at the moment and the X-bass function does add a bit of bass kick but it seems to center around 150-200Hz and doesn't really add much below that.   The F3 simply isn't the choice for those looking for a lot of bass rumble.  It is however fabulous for those listening to piano concerto or string quartet.


it is amazing with classical music too


----------



## FastAndClean

silverfishla said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried them with an amp that you can adjust the bass (like with a shelf filter)?  Or an ifimatch?  I found The ifimatch helpful in bringing the N3 into a more cohesive state.


i just saw you have Bayer T90, there is a big possibility to like the F3


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> We do have a *dedicated measurements thread *which I started a while ago. Push the link to read my answer to the above MKP discussion.


Mystery solved to the discrepancy, insertion depth is too close the mic. Responded in your measurement thread.


----------



## waynes world

Just digging around my iem drawer, and threw the 'ol Ostry KC06A's in my ears. Whoa - I forgot how good they are! Nice bass, clear, articulate, musical. Nice little classics! Makes me want to try their KC08 earbuds, but they now seem to be made of unobtanium lol.


----------



## peter123

At least the last couple of pages have been a reminder to myself why I don't trust random graphs posted on the web, I'd guess everything is good for something


----------



## davidcotton

jon parker said:


> From what I have read - when they tune IEM for the Chinese market they tune the treble hot as that is what they like. Maybe the engineer didn't fully understand they would be sold to the Western market when tuning?



Quite.  Time and again after the initial hype has died down on whatever fotm is going on the achille heel nearly always turns out to be the treble peakiness.  It's one of the reason's I've not bothered.


----------



## DAVID_54

waynes world said:


> Just digging around my iem drawer, and threw the 'ol Ostry KC06A's in my ears. Whoa - I forgot how good they are! Nice bass, clear, articulate, musical. Nice little classics! Makes me want to try their KC08 earbuds, but they now seem to be made of unobtanium lol.



I had the same experience! I liked them so much I went a got the KC09, which are also good. On the dark and warm side as opposed to bright and clinical.


----------



## Lurk650

HerrXRDS said:


> I was looking into getting the Mezzo for their advertised spacious sound, but saw someone complaining about sibilance in another thread, just ordered the MusicMaker TK12 instead. Are they sibilant?


TK12 are solid. Wish I hadn't sold mine.



Otto Motor said:


> We do have a *dedicated measurements thread *which I started a while ago. Push the link to read my answer to the above MKP discussion.
> 
> In the meantime, @loomisjohnson has posted his review of the ToneKing Nine Tail on "the blog" today. This earphone has received great reviews but not much attention from the crowd. Now, there is an what-I-think identical looking *ToneKing Nine Ways* out. Does anybody know anything about that one?


Link to the 9 Ways? i'm almost certain that that was just another name going around for the 9 Tails.


----------



## Otto Motor

Lurk650 said:


> TK12 are solid. Wish I hadn't sold mine.
> 
> 
> Link to the 9 Ways? i'm almost certain that that was just another name going around for the 9 Tails.


https://penonaudio.com/toneking-9way-iem.html


----------



## Lurk650

Otto Motor said:


> https://penonaudio.com/toneking-9way-iem.html


Yeah, that's the 9 Tail. Penon just calls it the 9 Way


----------



## loomisjohnson

a new review of the really outstanding toneking 9tail has been posted on the blog, along with more mostly obscure  music picks.


----------



## HerrXRDS

loomisjohnson said:


> a new review of the really outstanding toneking 9tail has been posted on the blog, along with more mostly obscure  music picks.


 
Just ordered the TK12 and now I see this. It never ends.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> a new review of the really outstanding toneking 9tail has been posted on the blog, along with more mostly obscure  music picks.


...so obscure that I have never heard of that band from my own town. And I wished the Nine Tails enjoyed more appreciation/reviews.


----------



## CoiL (May 16, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Just ordered the TK12 and now I see this. It never ends.


You can`t cancel order/payment ? 
TK12 was nothing special for my ears&gear when I tried it for short time and decided not to put money on it.


----------



## HerrXRDS

CoiL said:


> You can`t cancel order/payment ?
> TK12 was nothing special for my ears&gear when I tried it for short time and decided not to put money on it.



That's disapointing. I was looking for something bassy with spacius sound that's easy to drive from my Switch. I have the E4000 and E5000 but are hard to drive. I was currently using the FH5 for that purpose but I'd prefer something with a wire down cause it's faster to handle.


----------



## jon parker (May 16, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Just ordered the TK12 and now I see this. It never ends.



Loved my TK12's - They are the baby brother of the Shockwave 3...An iem that still has yet to be beaten !
Give the TK12's some time - Myself & others here have found them to be very good indeed, same as TK13. There is certainly nothing wrong with them 
You never know how IEM's perform with your own specific set up + tips etc etc until you get them
Good luck


----------



## jon parker

The Toneking 9 Tails are also a very special IEM as well - Wont be selling them in a hurry !!


----------



## thejoker13

loomisjohnson said:


> a new review of the really outstanding toneking 9tail has been posted on the blog, along with more mostly obscure  music picks.


Great review man! I'm glad that it seems more and more people are starting to experience and enjoy the nine tails. They really are something special!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (May 16, 2019)

@crabdog I haven't asked you in a while but which iem do you rate for male vocals and soundstage in the sub 300 range? I am totally satisfied with the tanchjim oxygens (one hell one an iem!) It's just that I am looking for something a bit more bright (not thin sounding) and exciting to have an energetic experience aswell.

Also, it's the first time I've watched your reviews and must say i am looking forward to more as you have that typical reviewer type voice aha, and sound very calm and composed aswell. It's an easy listen.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> @crabdog I haven't asked you in a while but which iem do you rate for male vocals and soundstage in the sub 300 range? I am totally satisfied with the tanchjim oxygens (one hell one an iem!) It's just that I am looking for something a bit more bright (not thin sounding) and exciting to have an energetic experience aswell.
> 
> Also, it's the first time I've watched your reviews and must say i am looking forward to more as you have that typical reviewer type voice aha, and sound very calm and composed aswell. It's an easy listen.


Hah, I don't know man. I wish I could hear the Oxygen to get some idea of the one IEM that you finally found that you like a lot. That's a tough one. I'm tempted to say the Fearless Audio Crystal Pearl but I haven't had that much time with it yet and there aren't any reviews out yet. I can share my graph with you here if that helps.



Spoiler


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

HerrXRDS said:


> That's disapointing. I was looking for something *bassy with spacius sound* that's *easy to drive from my Switch*.  I was currently using the FH5 for that purpose but I'd prefer something with a *wire down* cause it's faster to handle.


**** checks all the boxes.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> @crabdog I haven't asked you in a while but which iem do you rate for male vocals and soundstage in the sub 300 range? I am totally satisfied with the tanchjim oxygens (one hell one an iem!) It's just that I am looking for something a bit more bright (not thin sounding) and exciting to have an energetic experience aswell.
> 
> Also, it's the first time I've watched your reviews and must say i am looking forward to more as you have that typical reviewer type voice aha, and sound very calm and composed aswell. It's an easy listen.



Since you're still looking for something else, I am going to suggest the Flares Pro, vocals (male and female alike) are amazing with it, it's also got phenomenally good bass and the overall signature is kinda bright/energetic. There are a few downsides to it though, it has no front vents which means using silicone tips is hit and miss but I manage a consistent near perfect seal with Spiral Dots ML size, cable is not detachable and generate significant microphonics, it has peaks at about 8 and 12KHz and I could not cope with the upper one but fortunately stuffing foam in the nozzles below the so-called acoustic lens killed it while keeping the rest intact and finally, unlike Oxygen, it is not a bread and butter IEM IMO, meaning it works better with some genres than others, I don't like the tonality on the kind of dense space rock I am fond off but is amazing with stuff like dub for example.

Flares has still some open box ones on eBay for £99 I believe  and this includes, like with all Flares Pro Series, a bluetooth module which might well be an improvement on your straight phone output. I also bought an ex-demo Flares Gold for £250 and while its signature is undeniably more refined and smoother (but less lively and somewhat darker)as well as being even more resolving I like it less than the Pro and so wouldn't recommend it.

If their shortcomings are not show stoppers for you, I am pretty sure you'll like them much more than the EX800 you just purchased.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 20, 2019)

A review of the rather obscure and very beautiful *Hill Audio Altair • RA *on the blog and also here on Head-Fi. And I have also updated my music picks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> Since you're still looking for something else, I am going to suggest the Flares Pro, vocals (male and female alike) are amazing with it, it's also got phenomenally good bass and the overall signature is kinda bright/energetic. There are a few downsides to it though, it has no front vents which means using silicone tips is hit and miss but I manage a consistent near perfect seal with Spiral Dots ML size, cable is not detachable and generate significant microphonics, it has peaks at about 8 and 12KHz and I could not cope with the upper one but fortunately stuffing foam in the nozzles below the so-called acoustic lens killed it while keeping the rest intact and finally, unlike Oxygen, it is not a bread and butter IEM IMO, meaning it works better with some genres than others, I don't like the tonality on the kind of dense space rock I am fond off but is amazing with stuff like dub for example.
> 
> Flares has still some open box ones on eBay for £99 I believe  and this includes, like with all Flares Pro Series, a bluetooth module which might well be an improvement on your straight phone output. I also bought an ex-demo Flares Gold for £250 and while its signature is undeniably more refined and smoother (but less lively and somewhat darker)as well as being even more resolving I like it less than the Pro and so wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> If their shortcomings are not show stoppers for you, I am pretty sure you'll like them much more than the EX800 you just purchased.


Thanks alot, this is a great post! I did not like the ex800 so I returned it mainly due to the clarity. The flares pro really do peak my interest. Just to confirm does it have big soundstage like the kpe/oxygen and do the vocals sound rich with alot of body?


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot, this is a great post! I did not like the ex800 so I returned it mainly due to the clarity. The flares pro really do peak my interest. Just to confirm does it have big soundstage like the kpe/oxygen and do the vocals sound rich with alot of body?



It's got big soundstage and vocals sound not only full but their timbre is rendered quite exceptionally too. Bass goes very deep and is quite  incredibly textured and detailed, amazing what a tiny 5.5mm beryllium micro driver can deliver on that front. Despite the flaws I mentioned, they certainly are one of the best £100 I spent on audio.


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> ok first brief impressions of TRN X6, mid range focus, bass sound flat but a little bit behind the midrange, treble is there but is gentle, very similar to Massdrop Nuforce EDC3



Thanks for a quick review! The bass is similar to EDC3 too? Or its totally flat?


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> Thanks for a quick review! The bass is similar to EDC3 too? Or its totally flat?


The bass is slightly less than EDC3


----------



## Otto Motor (May 18, 2019)

Otto Motor discovers a new generation of Bluetooth speakers at IKEA and tortures customers with his music picks.



Spoiler: Bad Video Clip: Rammstein and Otto at IKEA


----------



## cqtek (May 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> A review of the rather obscure and very beautiful *Hill Audio Altair • RA *on the blog and very soon here on Head-Fi. And I have also updated my music picks.



I really think they are almost the same as the Paiaudio DR2, even in the frequency response they look alike.

https://hiendportable.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Pai-Audio-DR2.png


----------



## Dsnuts

BGVP DMS sale on th e Drop,. https://drop.com/buy/bgvp-dms-iem  $145 good deal since it just came out.


----------



## FastAndClean

bloated mess again


----------



## Otto Motor (May 20, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> bloated mess again



Another one thrown onto the market too early? He doesn't recommend them but gives 4 stars (out of 5). That's 80%.


----------



## HungryPanda

I don't find the DMS bloated


----------



## Animagus

HungryPanda said:


> I don't find the DMS bloated



I wouldn't say they are bloated either. In fact the sound signature is heavily dependent on choice of ear tips.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (May 20, 2019)

Animagus said:


> I wouldn't say they are bloated either. In fact the sound signature is heavily dependent on choice of ear tips.


Hi, how are you finding the tsmr 3 pro compared to the moondrop kxxs so far? I am particularly interested in soundstage, clarity and both male, female vocals. The kpe were close to perfect for me and all I am hoping for in the kxxs is more forward vocals which are slightly fuller and also I am hoping the increased bass of the kxxs do not interfere with the clarity which the kpe produces with ease.

@chickenmoon  can the flares pro plug directly into a phone or is it just the Bluetooth device? Why I say this is because since I watch a lot of stuff aswell I do not want any audio lag when watching videos so direct connectivity is a must.


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> I don't find the DMS bloated


If you read his written review he says the DMG is bloated, not the DMS


----------



## CoiL

Nabillion_786 said:


> The kpe were close to perfect for me and all I am hoping for in the kxxs is more forward vocals which are slightly fuller and also I am hoping the increased bass of the kxxs do not interfere with the clarity which the kpe produces with ease.


Also very interested about KXXS impressions (though, KPE is quite perfect for my ears and gear). 
Where did You read about KXXS increased bass? I wouldn`t want any bit more bass (especially mid-bass) than KPE already has.


----------



## Animagus

Hello!
If you are interested, here is my comparison between Moondrop's KXXS vs Kanas Pro.


----------



## Wiljen

F3 review is almost done.  Detail is really superb.  I need to EQ it a bit at 5k to keep it from getting fatiguing but am lobbying NiceHCK for a .v2 with a bit less treble energy.  If they do make that tuning, it will be a world beater.


----------



## Lurk650

Advanced Sound Furai
https://www.adv-sound.com/products/furai
Triple Driver Hybrid. 2 BA and the DD from the GT3 Superbass. $499


----------



## Otto Motor (May 24, 2019)

First of three Moondrop Kanas Pro reviews is up.



But now back to "unboxing".


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! *Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 PRO* is now available at Penon for $319. If you're interested, here are my impressions of Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro vs TSMR-3 Pro

Cheers!


----------



## mochill

Lurk650 said:


> Advanced Sound Furai
> https://www.adv-sound.com/products/furai
> Triple Driver Hybrid. 2 BA and the DD from the GT3 Superbass. $499


Would buy it if it was $200


----------



## abhijollyguy

How many of you have listened to the NiceHCK DZX 2+7 or 1+8?

How is it?

Any comparison with SONY IER-M7?

Will appreciate your replies.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


> Would buy it if it was $200


Def but at the same time Adv always prices their stuff appropriately IMO. Solid packaging and customer service, plus their points system is great.


----------



## mochill

Lurk650 said:


> Def but at the same time Adv always prices their stuff appropriately IMO. Solid packaging and customer service, plus their points system is great.


They havent replied to any of my mail ever but I do like the gt3 Superbass for $175


----------



## aaDee

I was just checking my old stuff to get rid of...came across Koss KSC75(without foam pad)..and holy s##t...i loved the balanced sound signature(or probably forward mids), crystal clear vocals and highs, amazing separation...Suddenly felt like I was missing those vocals on DM6. I think BAs are not so good with vocals, they sound lifeless to my ears(Especially after listening to Koss)
Any recent iems in the market which sound like KSC75 with slightly more bass?


----------



## FastAndClean

aaDee said:


> I think BAs are not so good with vocals


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## demo-to

Hey guys, just want to bring up again, that there are expensive but nearly perfect IEMs out there that could stop your hunt, if you wished to.

I've been on the hunt for the ONE for me and luckily found it in the faultless InEar Prophile P8.
It is expensive (bought it for 800€ used) but due the overall faultless uncolored and superior sound it was worth it too me in the end.

I do not need to check out the DM6s, Fearless's, Fiio's…in this world. Just enjoy the music now. Those other mentioned don't even tickle me or my wallet.

And if you are in the need to color the P8 you have two switches for bass and treble and it well responses to different cables and sources which can color the sound additionally strongly.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## aaDee

FastAndClean said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?


Funny to those who have heard better vocals on BAs.. May be I'm the unfortunate one not to own one of those ☹️


----------



## chinmie

demo-to said:


> Hey guys, just want to bring up again, that there are expensive but nearly perfect IEMs out there that could stop your hunt, if you wished to.
> 
> I've been on the hunt for the ONE for me and luckily found it in the faultless InEar Prophile P8.
> It is expensive (bought it for 800€ used) but due the overall faultless uncolored and superior sound it was worth it too me in the end.
> ...



aaand.... i have just tried this PP8 (my friend's) yesterday

i concur. it would be my next purchase if i ever wanted to stop buying/ trying other gears. it is (at least to me) the most ideal sound i have heard yet


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2019)

Discovering the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO. Photos up, review to follow.

Sennheiser claim that their single broadband DDs are superior over BA-multis by minimizing harmonic distortion and avoiding phase issues.

Vorsprung durch Brainpower?


----------



## Wiljen

Finally finished writing up the F3 - https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/


----------



## HungryPanda

Good write up Wiljen


----------



## MrDelicious

Wiljen said:


> Finally finished writing up the F3 - https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/


Oof that measurement looks like garbage... I assume it has even less bass without the vent being blocked? 

Who was this made for, people who want hearing damage?


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> aaand.... i have just tried this PP8 (my friend's) yesterday
> i concur. it would be my next purchase if i ever wanted to stop buying/ trying other gears. it is (at least to me) the most ideal sound i have heard yet


Wish I had the money!

Crin`s graphs: https://crinacle.com/graphs/inear-prophile-8/



Wiljen said:


> Finally finished writing up the F3 - https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/



Dat peak! O_o 
Down the toilet hype train goes...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2019)

Here another hype train in the making...actually not, but the "clear and crisp" 1+1 Simgot EM2 are a "clear and crisp" recommendation for the more "audiophile" inclined. Yeah, it is on the blog but I am still not allowed to link to it.

As to the F3...so I read my way through the review by @Wiljen including comparisons, learn a new word "pliable" that recently cropped up in reviews (I learnt English at school as third language)...finally arrive at the total score...and _*bang*...what a surprise_! Great suspense!

As to the Kinboofi MK4 used as one of the comparisons for the F3: excellent, excellent earphones for the audiophile inclined crowd. I side with @Wiljen. Presently working on them and I don't think I have discovered their full potential yet. This is the kind of earphone you could live with if you only owned pair.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> Wish I had the money!
> 
> Crin`s graphs: https://crinacle.com/graphs/inear-prophile-8/
> 
> ...


Can offer this one: many people like the RE-400 but it kills my ears.


Spoiler: Hifiman RE400


----------



## FastAndClean

that F3 is tiring, it is very clear but is not working for me, i will try to sell them for small amount of money


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Can offer this one: many people like the RE-400 but it kills my ears.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hifiman RE400


How can You compare those peaks? That 2kHz peaks is something different than F3`s 5-6kHz huge peak! Totally different thing. I could live with that RE-400 peak fine...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2019)

CoiL said:


> How can You compare those peaks? That 2kHz peaks is something different than F3`s 5-6kHz huge peak! Totally different thing. I could live with that RE-400 peak fine...



Gave it to my wife .


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> that F3 is tiring, it is very clear but is not working for me, i will try to sell them for small amount of money


Did you try it with an IEMatch?  That could even out things for that iem (even if that’s not the specific purpose of that device).  I use it sometimes for things that I think are a bit too strident, or just to make an iem more relaxed sounding.  Might work for this one if you think it’s too bold or tonally unbalanced.  I’m still waiting for mine to arrive.  Even with varying reviews, I think I can make it work for me (hopes).


----------



## FastAndClean (May 29, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> Did you try it with an IEMatch?  That could even out things for that iem (even if that’s not the specific purpose of that device).  I use it sometimes for things that I think are a bit too strident, or just to make an iem more relaxed sounding.  Might work for this one if you think it’s too bold or tonally unbalanced.  I’m still waiting for mine to arrive.  Even with varying reviews, I think I can make it work for me (hopes).


i don't have IEMatch, the strange ting is that they are not harsh to me, but my ears are getting fatigue without even noticing, after that all of my earphones sound bright, that is the first time i am experiencing that


----------



## BrunoC

FastAndClean said:


> i don't have IEMatch, the strange ting is that they are not harsh to me, but my ears are getting fatigue without even noticing, after that all of my earphones sound bright, that is the first time i am experiencing that



That can happen.

Solutions that works for me:


1) Quit using IEMs for a week.

or

2) Use a somewhat neutral earbud like the Hifiman RE400 for a day. The Tin Audio T2 may work too. That may reset the perception of sound in you brain and you're good to go.  (I'm not joking)


----------



## FastAndClean

BrunoC said:


> That can happen.
> 
> Solutions that works for me:
> 
> ...


i will use my warm in ear (Final E5000) with them there is no problem, thanks


----------



## Cevisi

BrunoC said:


> That can happen.
> 
> Solutions that works for me:
> 
> ...


Thats what i call lifehack


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> Finally finished writing up the F3 - https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/


Excellent and very honest review Wiljen ,


----------



## Wiljen

silverfishla said:


> Did you try it with an IEMatch?  That could even out things for that iem (even if that’s not the specific purpose of that device).  I use it sometimes for things that I think are a bit too strident, or just to make an iem more relaxed sounding.  Might work for this one if you think it’s too bold or tonally unbalanced.  I’m still waiting for mine to arrive.  Even with varying reviews, I think I can make it work for me (hopes).



I have the iematch and it seemingly made no difference.  It did not have enough impact to mitigate that spike if it had any impact at all.


----------



## silverfishla

Wiljen said:


> I have the iematch and it seemingly made no difference.  It did not have enough impact to mitigate that spike if it had any impact at all.


I just got mine in the mail.  I’ll check it all my sources and see what’s up.  Maybe I’ll come to the same conclusion, but if I find something good, I’ll let you know...


----------



## ddmt

chinmie said:


> aaand.... i have just tried this PP8 (my friend's) yesterday
> 
> i concur. it would be my next purchase if i ever wanted to stop buying/ trying other gears. it is (at least to me) the most ideal sound i have heard yet



Some people say PP8 is kinda boring, but to me PP8 is more enjoyable to listen to compared to the Andro S.


----------



## Carlsan

ddmt said:


> Some people say PP8 is kinda boring, but to me PP8 is more enjoyable to listen to compared to the Andro S.


I just recently got the PP8, got a used pair. I think they are very much clarity kings. With both switches turned on, they sound fairly lively to my ears.
They are excellent for Jazz by the way. I also have the Andro S but haven't compared the two.


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> i don't have IEMatch, the strange ting is that they are not harsh to me, but my ears are getting fatigue without even noticing, after that all of my earphones sound bright, that is the first time i am experiencing that



i have the same experience with the EX1000. it doesn't sound annoyingly bright, or gritty, or sibilant, but i can't listen to it more than 20 minutes, because it makes my ears hurt


----------



## chinmie

ddmt said:


> Some people say PP8 is kinda boring, but to me PP8 is more enjoyable to listen to compared to the Andro S.



yup, i listened to regular andromeda and the chrome one, i didn't find it appealing to my taste. the PP8 grabbed my attention immediately. it reminded me of sitting in a dead silent mixing studio room with a great monitor speaker


----------



## audio123

A statement piece by TFZ. Really impressed. Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Dsnuts

By the way. For guys that are interested. Drop now has the 3rd batch of the Zeus for sale. I have been enjoying them quite a bit since I got them over a month ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://drop.com/buy/massdrop-x-empire-ears-zeus-universal-iems


----------



## Animagus

I just came across these beautiful shells made by Tansio Mirai, thought I'll share them for your eye's pleasure.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> A statement piece by TFZ. Really impressed. Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Reminds me of the King III. Also really impressive but perhaps cheaper making it flawed with the wrong cable or impedance. Treble is a bright and hard to control beast though I am running them off a few cheap Chinese players that were cooler neutral and lower power. Impressive and have potential if you reign the treble in or have a player that suits them since other impression have them as bass slanted w/o treble really coming on till a cable change. The new driver is up there up there with the other well liked DLC drivers for sure though. Great bass and mids, real emotion, clarity and a clean background with good space/air, big stage, detail, realistic tone up and down the range. Songs sound "like the should" as well as anything I can remember though I never venture above $400.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Reminds me of the King III. Also really impressive but perhaps cheaper making it flawed with the wrong cable or impedance. Treble is a bright and hard to control beast though I am running them off a few cheap Chinese players that were cooler neutral and lower power. Impressive and have potential if you reign the treble in or have a player that suits them since other impression have them as bass slanted w/o treble really coming on till a cable change. The new driver is up there up there with the other well liked DLC drivers for sure though. Great bass and mids, real emotion, clarity and a clean background with good space/air, big stage, detail, realistic tone up and down the range. Songs sound "like the should" as well as anything I can remember though I never venture above $400.


I will listen the King III soon and update you the difference between King III & No.3 Ti. Really impressed to see TFZ come up with their statement piece in the No.3 Ti. Enjoy your King III & Happy listening as always!


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> I will listen the King III soon and update you the difference between King III & No.3 Ti. Really impressed to see TFZ come up with their statement piece in the No.3 Ti. Enjoy your King III & Happy listening as always!



Interested to see how you hear the III. I still can run mine in some to see if they may tame. They seem to have slightly but they also did at one point sound quite bassy and lacking treble with a minidisc player I have and still use on occasion. After reading the few reviews I thought I might have to change to a cable to give them more treble but that was nowhere near the case which is good since I like the stock cable with it's flat-ish serrated sheathing and light Y and even like the red color. Working with them for their great ability for the price and they can sure be my sound and give me that great listening experience.


----------



## demo-to

More Tansio Mirai models at Penon Audio

I talked recently to Penon Audio when they announced me to widen their Tansio Mirai line.
Now, you can find this news on their line-up header confirmed:
https://penonaudio.com/

Curious to see reviews especially for the 6BA / 8 BA TSMR since it will be soon easier to get these for non-Chinese customers.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like BGVP is releasing an updated version of the DS1, called the DS1 Pro.  Hopefully there won't be another TF Forum-version style debacle this time around (at least I think it was TF Forum?).

https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1-pro.html


----------



## superuser1

What's been happening guys? I got a chance to hear the accoustune hs1650cu and 1670ss.. brilliant single DD offering. I found the 1670ss to be a better overall balanced sound with excellent tonality and timbre.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> What's been happening guys? I got a chance to hear the accoustune hs1650cu and 1670ss.. brilliant single DD offering. I found the 1670ss to be a better overall balanced sound with excellent tonality and timbre.


I also enjoyed listening to these.


----------



## Ahmad313

superuser1 said:


> What's been happening guys? I got a chance to hear the accoustune hs1650cu and 1670ss.. brilliant single DD offering. I found the 1670ss to be a better overall balanced sound with excellent tonality and timbre.


Have you also heard the upgraded models the 1690 and 1695 ,???


----------



## jant71

Got his little thing on the Memorial Day sale...
https://www.meeaudio.com/BTR/




The Mee BTR. Cheap and not very fancy Bluetooth receiver. Really like it so far. Not a drop yet though I have only used it with an AGPtek M6S BT player which is the older BT 4.0 and very decent but not rock-solid connection-wise. What the little sucker is is seemingly rock-solid conection-wise, small and light and well built and ergonomically sweet. Strong easy to open USB flap on the bottom, a power switch, three sturdy solid clicking buttons, and a Cinema Ear button on the other side of the power button. Layed out well and easy as pie to use right away. Power on and off vocals as well as CE off/on prompts and tells you which setting is on(Bass/Vocal1/Vocal2/Dynamic or "V" tune).

Nothing really fancy. No aptX or higher bit rate or apps or calls. Just works great sound good, has solid battery life, and the adjustments are well tuned and good for different uses like streaming or podcasts as well as music. Great first try out using it today with my King II. Settled on flat/no CE settings. With an excellent sounding earphone I didn't worry or miss aptX not that the M6S player has it anyway. Sounded very very nice.

Niggles I didn't like so much:

Might be with the older BT player but still had a bigger than other steps jump from 14 to 15 on the volume. Perhaps with a newer BT 5.0 equipped device or other device that may be better. Also depends on the sound setting you use and the earphone. Flat was perfect with the King III for volume and also sound signature.

The clip is metal and might need some loosening up. A little hard to slide it on the pants pocket with one hand early on .

The big one might be that you have to hold down + and - buttons and it is a full 2 seconds till it FF's or RR's. A little slow and faster to do it on the player esp. one that has a tactile FF button like the AGPtek which also registers w/o the screen needing to be woken. Maybe more convenient but slightly tedious being slower. Nice if Mee could change it to speed up. 

Think it is worth looking into, certainly when on sale for 15 or 20% off, so it is closer to $30 than $40 and especially if you want sturdy, light, and well laid out controls and no app needed sound adjustments with a quick press of a button.


----------



## superuser1

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you also heard the upgraded models the 1690 and 1695 ,???


They didnt have them


----------



## Animagus (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey guys!

Here is my review of the Fearless S6RUI - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22159

   

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.
Cheers!


----------



## -sandro- (Jun 2, 2019)

Nobody talks about the Samsung EHS64AVFWE ? 

Plasticy, pretty much unconformable but man for the price (€3) you get amazing sound signature.


----------



## jant71

But why does it get 3.2 stars on Amazon?? Could be good though. I had the Samsung earpod style buds and they were quite good. Still, with the Sony MH755 those Samsung will get no talk. Most will go with the Sony. With the old Apple inspired looks and, if not comfortable, I think their fate is sealed


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> Nobody talks about the Samsung EHS64AVFWE ?
> 
> Plasticy, pretty much unconformable but man for the price (€3) you get amazing sound signature.



They're quite bad frankly, get HS330 or EO-IG955 for better Samsung ones.


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Got his little thing on the Memorial Day sale...
> https://www.meeaudio.com/BTR/
> 
> 
> ...



I might get something like that for those days when I'm out on the paddleboard and don't want to destroy my ES100.


----------



## -sandro- (Jun 3, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> They're quite bad frankly, get HS330 or EO-IG955 for better Samsung ones.



They're not bad, it was even reviewed here  http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/10/stock-headset-shootout-apple-htc.html

_EHS64# is warm and lively with a very mild U-shaped sound. Big hitting bass, decent spaced mid that isn’t too sweet or forward, crisp treble that is just a tiny bit grainy. By far the best sound and most balanced in this shootout, it compares well to IEM such as VSONIC GR99 and GR02 or DUNU Trident on overall performance. Not too shabby for a stock actually._

Considering the price and what it compares to it's pretty good. Just try it.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 3, 2019)

waynes world said:


> I might get something like that for those days when I'm out on the paddleboard and don't want to destroy my ES100.



I think it is pretty sweet. Just what I want for the park and outside many times hitting balls around or shooting hoops or even sketchy weather. Great with the right control layout. Even easier to pair since you have the switch for on/off so pairing is holding down play instead of on off. Love having an old school power switch which is much better than holding down a button. Still haven't really tested it out for range except 20 feet or so into another room once but haven't had one chirp or break at all. I did do the back pocket test and the encase it in both hands test and it was flawless.  Only issue is seemingly the speed. The one second to register pause and FF/RR though volume and CE are instant. Found an even better size comparison object...



Skinnier thickness than a ChapStick even with the clip. It is smaller than the pics make it seem and of course the 15 gram weight is just a bit more than a AAA battery.


----------



## Carlsan

Wiljen said:


> Finally finished writing up the F3 - https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/



Jumped on the F3 before the reviews and have to say that the review above is fairly accurate.

My initial impressions is that this earphone is like candy, very sweet candy. Use it for awhile and you hear details and richness not normally found at this price range. I would think that if you listen to it for too long and your ears, like teeth with candy, may start to decay. My ears are fine so far. 

I'm enjoying them, but can't see using them as a relaxing pair of earphones, too bright and detailed for that. 
I'm using them out of my iBasso DX220, balanced out, which may be damping the high end a tad, as I'm on hour 3 without discomfort.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately my review sample of the F3 is in no where land. I have no idea where it is or even if it is in the country. Tracking seems to have vanished and even though Jim has tracked it. No where to be found. 

Jim has told me they are working on a new hybrid they are excited about. will let folks know once I get the OK.


----------



## Wiljen

I've had a string of exciting fails of late.  Latest review posted today is another, The TRN X6.   I had high hopes for it but it was not to be.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/05/trn-x6/


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> I've had a string of exciting fails of late.  Latest review posted today is another, The TRN X6.   I had high hopes for it but it was not to be.
> 
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/05/trn-x6/


close to my review of the X6, we hear similar Will


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> I've had a string of exciting fails of late.  Latest review posted today is another, The TRN X6.   I had high hopes for it but it was not to be.
> 
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/05/trn-x6/


That graph is weird. 


Spoiler: similar graph











How much does it cost?

I am presently working on a $600 earphone that is really good but I wrote to the manufacturer why they don't sell it for $200 as it does not constitute anything special in terms of build or sound (at that price). I am sure, this would happen again and again with >$500 earphones.

Good that it is a loaner and I don't owe them anything.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> That graph is weird. How much does it cost?
> 
> I am presently working on a $600 earphone that is really good but I wrote to the manufacturer why they don't sell it for $200 as it does not constitute anything special in terms of build or sound (at that price). I am sure, this would happen again and again with >$500 earphones.
> 
> Good that it is a loaner and I don't owe them anything.


they sell it for 600$ because it has "brand" on it, you can brag about how cool you are with Sennheiser in ear


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they sell it for 600$ because it has "brand" on it, you can brag about how cool you are with Sennheiser in ear


They have a $100 version with essentially the same build that is almost as good sounding. I'll ask my co-blogger for his second opinion.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> They have a $100 version with essentially the same build that is almost as good sounding. I'll ask my co-blogger for his second opinion.


i was able to find the IE800 drivers on one site, they are like 30$ a pair, i am not sure if they are original though


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> i was able to find the IE800 drivers on one site, they are like 30$ a pair, i am not sure if they are original though


There may be lots of money in R&D, expensive controls of tight tolerances, hand manufactured by German princesses etc., that's what I try to find out from them. The "upgrade" cable on the $600 version is essentially identical to an $8 third party one I purchased for another earphone. The Kinboofi MK4 come with a much superior cable.

Some pricey stuff is justified as "boutique" products and/or it may contain bling bling, but no boutique or bling here. 

Where is your TRN X6 review?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Where is your TRN X6 review?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x6.23720/reviews


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they sell it for 600$ because it has "brand" on it, you can brag about how cool you are with Sennheiser in ear


Speaking on non-brands that rhyme on "goofy": the Kinboofi MK4, albeit bulky, are still great for my ears...although my co-blogger around the corner found out that the mids could be "fuzzy" at times. I recommended putting a drop of oil on his aging phone.

Oh, and I still have a pair of miswired TRN V80 in my drawer which sound fuzzy across the spectrum .


----------



## omega116

Well, speaking of X6... I received them couple of days before and was waiting for the worst IEMs I've ever had since I read reviews here, but they turned out to be my favorite thing so far. Since I dont like brain-crushing lows and high-pitched treble, its' light signature and non-fatiguing sound are kinda nice. It's important to notice, that I don't have any high-tier IEMs, so nothing to compare to except banned brand 3 BA IEM, Aurvana In-Ear 3 and QT5.


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> Well, speaking of X6... I received them couple of days before and was waiting for the worst IEMs I've ever had since I read reviews here, but they turned out to be my favorite thing so far. Since I dont like brain-crushing lows and high-pitched treble, its' light signature and non-fatiguing sound are kinda nice. It's important to notice, that I don't have any high-tier IEMs, so nothing to compare to except banned brand 3 BA IEM, Aurvana In-Ear 3 and QT5.


they are very safe and relaxed, i can see how some people will like them, when i compare them with my other BA sets they are in the last place, CCA C16 is much better buy for only 20$ more


----------



## mochill

I got some doppios on the way , it is the best dual BAs I have heard ever.


----------



## FastAndClean

mochill said:


> I got some doppios on the way , it is the best dual BAs I have heard ever.


what is it?


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> they are very safe and relaxed, i can see how some people will like them, when i compare them with my other BA sets they are in the last place, CCA C16 is much better buy for only 20$ more



C16 have a V-shaped signature, and I believe they differ greatly by its nature from X6.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 5, 2019)

omega116 said:


> C16 have a V-shaped signature, and I believe they differ greatly by its nature from X6.


they are not V shaped, actually they have boost in the upper mids, C16 is much cleaner and dynamic, wider and there is no comparison really, X6 is mushy and lifeless sounding next to C16


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> they are not V shaped, actually they have boost in the upper mids, C16 is much cleaner and dynamic, wider and there is no comparison really, X6 is mushy and lifeless sounding next to C16


Sorry, I messed up - thought we were speaking about AS16.


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> Sorry, I messed up - thought we were speaking about AS16.


no worries, we are just discussing here, i am glad that you like the X6, it sure has very nice mids


----------



## mochill

FastAndClean said:


> what is it?


https://www.zeroaudio.jp/product/headphones/zh-bx700-cd


----------



## FastAndClean

KINERA has a new single dynamic driver cheap model, it has new type of driver material used according to the specs 
Kinera Sif


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> That graph is weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: similar graph
> ...



They are $65-75 depending on reseller.


----------



## Lurk650

FastAndClean said:


> KINERA has a new single dynamic driver cheap model, it has new type of driver material used according to the specs
> Kinera Sif


Yeah, saw that the other day, if you pre-order from their AE store they are like $30 vs the normal price of $38 but then you pay $5 shipping which is strange as AE always has free shipping lol.


----------



## ericp10

mochill said:


> https://www.zeroaudio.jp/product/headphones/zh-bx700-cd



Ds and I talked about this iem years ago.  Highly underrated for a dual BA. At first, it seemed to have not bass, but it came out after we both burned it in (we believe in burn-in, so no debate please?). I still own mine but haven't heard them in a while. You are going to make me dig them out of the drawer! Enjoy!


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


>


If that graph is true, then I wish to buy one... haven`t had any Kinera`s yet and for 30$, why not? Good alternative to MH755 with shell mod.


----------



## mochill

ericp10 said:


> Ds and I talked about this iem years ago.  Highly underrated for a dual BA. At first, it seemed to have not bass, but it came out after we both burned it in (we believe in burn-in, so no debate please?). I still own mine but haven't heard them in a while. You are going to make me dig them out of the drawer! Enjoy!


Dig them out and relisten


----------



## castleofargh

CoiL said:


> If that graph is true, then I wish to buy one... haven`t had any Kinera`s yet and for 30$, why not? Good alternative to MH755 with shell mod.


no idea how those sound, but the graph is full of big red flashing alerts concerning the idea of "true graph". no information about anything, is it raw or compensated, if so how? what standard? then the low end has many captured points, but the midrange has sometimes just 2between a 1000Hz range. there is no measurement method doing that. you can set to reduce the number of points as you go up to follow the log scale en not waste too much resource capturing thousands of points between 19kHz and 20kHz. or you can leave it alone and then you have few pints in the low end and many in the high freqs. never what they show.  it's also clearly not the result of applied smoothing. I'm not saying they're hiding something, but why go through all this very unusual effort, if not to hide something about the FR? whatever the reason, it's a weird graph IMO.


----------



## Zerohour88

castleofargh said:


> no idea how those sound, but the graph is full of big red flashing alerts concerning the idea of "true graph". no information about anything, is it raw or compensated, if so how? what standard? then the low end has many captured points, but the midrange has sometimes just 2between a 1000Hz range. there is no measurement method doing that. you can set to reduce the number of points as you go up to follow the log scale en not waste too much resource capturing thousands of points between 19kHz and 20kHz. or you can leave it alone and then you have few pints in the low end and many in the high freqs. never what they show.  it's also clearly not the result of applied smoothing. I'm not saying they're hiding something, but why go through all this very unusual effort, if not to hide something about the FR? whatever the reason, it's a weird graph IMO.



sorry if its a vomit of pics, but was curious on this since I remembered crin measuring the Seed previously, thought I could share some info and see what you make of it.




https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidelity/comments/a7vrwl/kinera_seed/


----------



## CoiL

Zerohour88 said:


> sorry if its a vomit of pics, but was curious on this since I remembered crin measuring the Seed previously, thought I could share some info and see what you make of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems those Kinera advertisement graphs are raw and pretty much show what to expect. Sif seems appealing to me


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Seems those Kinera advertisement graphs are raw and pretty much show what to expect. Sif seems appealing to me


for me also, dat basss


----------



## mochill

120db of bass sounds pretty good to me too


----------



## mochill

Man o man !!!!! , peroidic audio carbon is just epic with everything I can ask for . :O


----------



## nereus

Anyone else put off by the aethetic? I do like the look of the Kinera Seed though.


----------



## Otto Motor

You'll find it!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Jun 7, 2019)

mochill said:


> I got some doppios on the way , it is the best dual BAs I have heard ever.



I still got my Doppios. (Zero Audio). They are very good for a dual BA. Decent stage and imaging. Excellent with details, but the bass is very light and the treble is rolled off, making it a rather dark signature. It makes for a really fatigue free listen, and if you're listening to some rock, acoustic jams, or jazz. it's pretty amazing. For metal, hard rock, pop, hip hop, or modern music, they definitely leave something to be desired.


----------



## Caipirina (Jun 7, 2019)

Re KINERA SIF ...

This looks very nice ... why am I so attracted to this one? I never listened to any Kinera, and yet, I am close to willing to pay 37$ for a single DD IEM ... why the heck is that?

That bass looks sweet .. I wonder though why NiceHCK recommends it for "Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert"


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Caipirina said:


> Re KINERA SIF ...
> 
> This looks very nice ... why am I so attracted to this one? I never listened to any Kinera, and yet, I am close to willing to pay 37$ for a single DD IEM ... why the heck is that?
> 
> That bass looks sweet .. I wonder though why NiceHCK recommends it for "Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert"


Dont let the single driver stop you. The kanas pro I use is no damn slouch, neither is the Titan 3.


----------



## crabdog

ScottPilgrim said:


> Dont let the single driver stop you. The kanas pro I use is no damn slouch, neither is the Titan 3.


Neither is my IE 800 S. I love that darn thing.


----------



## Wiljen

Xduoo X10Tii review is up on my blog and here.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/07/xduoo-xt10ii/


----------



## MrDelicious

Caipirina said:


> Re KINERA SIF ...
> 
> This looks very nice ... why am I so attracted to this one? I never listened to any Kinera, and yet, I am close to willing to pay 37$ for a single DD IEM ... why the heck is that?
> 
> That bass looks sweet .. I wonder though why NiceHCK recommends it for "Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert"


Because a well tuned DD >>>>>>>>>>>>> hybrids/BAs.

SINGLE DD MASTER RACE 4EVER


----------



## chinmie

my personal order of general preference:
Dual BA > Single DD > Single micro driver > Single BA > Multi BAs more than 2 > Multi DD > Hybrid drivers


----------



## FastAndClean

More BA drivers = more fun for me


----------



## Broquen

FastAndClean said:


> More BA drivers = more fun for me





chinmie said:


> my personal order of general preference:
> Dual BA > Single DD > Single micro driver > Single BA > Multi BAs more than 2 > Multi DD > Hybrid drivers



Music genres, if can I ask?


----------



## FastAndClean

Broquen said:


> Music genres, if can I ask?


i like electronic music with my BA sets, DNB, when they have a lot of drivers they usually have big headroom to play with bass EQ, and what better thing than power and speed at the same time for fast DNB tracks


----------



## peter123

For me it's:
Good sounding IEM's < Better sounding IEM's <Best sounding IEM's


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

crabdog said:


> Neither is my IE 800 S. I love that darn thing.



My favorite IEM in my arsenal. Just something about the sound signature that makes listening to EVERYTHING a pleasure. I agree.


----------



## Lurk650

Overpriced purchase but I am glad that they finally color coded the stems


----------



## Dsnuts

Spiral dot double +. nice. Glad they released those. Will have to get some soon.


----------



## Cevisi

Lurk650 said:


> Overpriced purchase but I am glad that they finally color coded the stems


How are they compared to normal dots ?


----------



## mochill

I see the new dunu titan 6 on sell on ray


----------



## Lurk650

Cevisi said:


> How are they compared to normal dots ?


Seems the same but havent done any direct comparison. Got a pair on my LZ-Z05A and now on my N5005 (had to cut stem of another IEM to use as a spacer). So far liking them on both. The color coded inner core stems are the best part since M and ML were hard to tell apart for me in the og SD


----------



## 91Vic

Lost this auction by seconds, I'm off to crying for 10 hours.


----------



## trellus

91Vic said:


> Lost this auction by seconds, I'm off to crying for 10 hours.



Oh my.... and from a reputable seller, too, what a price!!


----------



## Caipirina

Is this something for the discovery thread? I stumbled over those and found the combination rather intriguing. Plus MMCX and under 20$. Now, there is one reviewer doubting there are actually 3 DDs in there, but that guy was never heard from again. I did a search here for Ren Teng but did Not See anything...  


 

Full name “
Ren Teng headphones Earphone dj hifi earphones 3DD+1BA Hybrid technolog  Monitor Running Sport  Earplug mmcx Detachable”


----------



## audio123

Cevisi said:


> How are they compared to normal dots ?


On Spiral Dot++, in brief, bass is more clinical, midrange more energetic, airier treble and bigger stage.


----------



## FastAndClean

new model from IKKO - ikko oh-10
1 ba + 1 dd in copper housing


----------



## mochill

FastAndClean said:


> new model from IKKO - ikko oh-10
> 1 ba + 1 dd in copper housing


Want


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> new model from IKKO - ikko oh-10
> 1 ba + 1 dd in copper housing


Source please cant find nothing ?


----------



## Zerohour88

Cevisi said:


> Source please cant find nothing ?



https://web.facebook.com/watch/?v=1715648181912488


----------



## audio123 (Jun 11, 2019)

Due to similar enquiries, I decided to make a compilation post regarding the TFZ No.3 Ti which I highly recommend and the best TFZ IEM to date IMHO. YMMV. Hope this compilation helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti with comparisons against the No.3, Tanchjim Oxygen & Acoustune HS1551 CU.


*Quick Impressions*
*
Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro.


*Campfire Audio Andromeda (With Final E Tips) vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The Andromeda has quicker bass decay and the presentation is more clinical than the TFZ No.3 Ti. TFZ No.3 Ti has a more full-bodied expression. The midrange on the Andromeda has better clarity with a more forward display. The treble on the Andromeda is superior with defined crisp and sparkle. The Andromeda has a more spacious presentation.


*BGVP DM7 vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti has a fuller and more impactful bass expression. The DM7 prides itself in a slightly quicker bass decay and the presentation is more nimble than the TFZ No.3 Ti. The midrange on the No.3 Ti has a more forward and engaging midrange. The treble expression on the No.3 Ti has more defined crisp and there is an airier feeling. The No.3 Ti excels in the width while the depth is quite similar.


*TFZ No.3 + TFZ No.3 Ti cable vs TFZ No.3 Ti + TFZ No.3 Ti cable*
Using the No.3 Ti cable, the No.3 sounds hollow in comparison to the No.3 Ti. The No.3 Ti has fuller bass expression, clearer vocals and airier treble in brief. The soundstage on the No.3 Ti provides an enveloping feeling.




Cevisi said:


> Source please cant find nothing ?


Soon. Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio FH7 is out. Looks good. 





*FIIO FH7* *4BA+1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid MMCX HiFi Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEM*

*Description*

*5 driver hybrid new flagship earphone*

United Knowles exclusive customized balanced armature

13.6mm oversized rare metal beryllium diaphragm driver

Patented acoustic turbocharging technology

Super-running acoustic chassis structure

3 free interchangeable sound filters

8 strands of single crystal copper plated silver cable

*Inheriting exquisite craftsmanship, impressive sounds are endless*

The appearance of the shell adopts the water texture design style of the same vein, showing the choppy edge and domineering. The shocking sound quality is enough to indulge.

*Aviation grade aluminum-magnesium alloy, imported five-axis CNC machining*

It is made of aerospace grade aluminum-magnesium alloy material and imported five-axis CNC equipment. 21 kinds of props need to be replaced, and the 3,873 knives are finished by milling in the produce, and the handicrafts are polished by hand and sandblasted by professional craftsmen.

*Customized to fit with the human ear*

In order to create a comfortable and fit shape, the design team has undergone many proofing tests to make the overall shape transition smooth, and the sealing is better. The ear canal is more comfortable to wear.

*More stronger with stunning appearance*

Knowles DFK+SWFK composite balanced armature

It is equipped with a 4 Knowles balanced armatures, which covers the complete range through the physical division of the fine seconds and turbo technology.

High-frequency and extremely high-frequency parts: The top-level SWFK-31736 composite balanced driver, which is often found on the high price earphones, has high-frequency resolution and is not harsh, with better ductility and clear and bright sound.

The mids part: using the DFK composite unit specially designed by Feiao and the property market, the medium frequency density is added on the basis of the classic 30017 unit, the human ear is more full and sweet, and the sound line is wider.

Low-frequency part: The 13.6mm beryllium diaphragm large balanced armature, utilizes the unique rigidity, elasticity and light and thin characteristics of the beryllium metal, and the low-frequency dive is deeper, and the shocking low-frequency quality is erupted.

*The world of 13.6mm is so wonderful*

Rare metal beryllium diaphragm dynamic

The dynamic horn uses a high-end diaphragm material that utilizes the unparalleled rigidity, elasticity and lightness of the beryllium metal to deliver stunning low-frequency quality.

*S.TURBO acoustic turbocharged structure*

The V2.0 version of the turbocharged acoustic structure with patent protection is applied, and the diaphragm Dynamic drivert is further optimized. Longer and smoother turbine pipes make the low-frequency dive deeper and more powerful, and the sound is knocking into the hearts of the people.

*Front and rear cavity balance design, every detail is strong*

Through the internal structure and damping optimization, the air pressure of the front cavity and the rear cavity of the horn are balanced to the best effect, and reduce the pressure of receiving by the ear mold during listening. Make listening more comfortable.

*Super running three-frequency sound hole*

Feel the majestic sound journey

At the expense of more energy, the high-medium-low-frequency sound hole independent design with high cost and difficult processing. Accurate crossover tuning not only allows the tri-band to be smooth, but also exert the potential of the five drivers to create the ultimate listening experience.

*Super-running acoustic chassis structure*

Good motion requires a solid chassis structure to escort. The FH7 uses a solid three-point structure to eliminate resonance interference, greatly reduce distortion and provide a pure acoustic cavity.

*Accumulating and accentuating*

The Fiio Acoustics team has been obsessed with the sound for more than 30 years. This time, FH7 once again achieves self-transcendence, and the high-end unit combination with delicate acoustic adjustment is suitable for a variety of listening situations.

*Create your own sound with your heart, three interchangeable sound filters*

Awaken your ears with the pitch. We respect the differentiation of the subjective feelings of the sound and are equipped with 3 interchangeable sound filters. Meet more diverse needs.

Select the filter to match the sound according to the color of the apron

Red---low frequency dynamics

Black---balanced

Green---high frequency analysis

*Impeccable details*

Left blue right red expansion MMCX interface

Expanded MMCX plug, red and blue logo, good design is always hidden in the details, but will be informed at every experience.

*8 strands of high-purity single crystal copper-plated silver cable*

The earphone cable is equipped with high-purity single-crystal copper-plated silver cable, 152-core 8-strand Leeds monocrystalline copper-plated silver, and the real material is full of sincerity.

*Professional attitude from beginning to end*

Hi-Res Audio certification

It has been certified by Hi-Res Audio of a high-quality audio standard, to bring the ultimate reproduction of the original music to the majority of music lovers.

*Indulge in comfort, standard with SpinFit eartips*

Standard SpinFit 36 degree rotatable silicone eartips, allowing the earphone to rotate freely, easily fit the ear canal, improve the high and low frequency soundstage.

*One year new, two-year warranty*

Every product is backed by excellent product quality and good service. For Fiio's earphone products, the promise is one-year replacement, two-year warranty. Such a high standard of service is only to make you reassured (new replacement means the main engine is replaced)

*Specification*

Driver: 1 dynamic + 4 BA (Knowles)

Impedance:16Ω

Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated

Frequency range: 5Hz – 40kHz

Sensitivity: 111 dB/mW

Rated Power: 100mW

Length: 120cm

Weight: 8.15g

*Package*

FIIO FH7 $470 @ penonaudio


----------



## thebigredpolos

Caipirina said:


> Is this something for the discovery thread? I stumbled over those and found the combination rather intriguing. Plus MMCX and under 20$. Now, there is one reviewer doubting there are actually 3 DDs in there, but that guy was never heard from again. I did a search here for Ren Teng but did Not See anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them, and they are nothing to write home about.  Fit is very odd, and I've hardly used them because of it.  Definitely requires tip rolling to ensure a secure fit and good seal.


----------



## Broquen

OMG 13.6mm??? No micro driver here xD


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> new model from IKKO - ikko oh-10
> 1 ba + 1 dd in copper housing



really liked the OH-1 may have to pick one of these up to try out.


----------



## Wiljen

The Dethonray DTR1 arrived a day or so ago and man I have to say first impressions are very positive.  Detail level is on par with my Bifrost MB and power enough to drive the HD800 well.  That's a lot to ask of a device the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## Caipirina

thebigredpolos said:


> I have them, and they are nothing to write home about.  Fit is very odd, and I've hardly used them because of it.  Definitely requires tip rolling to ensure a secure fit and good seal.



Thank you! Last night I finally found a Japanese review that was also rather ‘meh’ on those ... pointing out that the performance depends strongly on cable / DAP / recording ...  

Guess I am saving 17$


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 12, 2019)

I am presently hooked on this song by northern Irish chamber popsters, great for earphone testing. On that note, the whole album slipped into my personal picks whereas @loomisjohnson added a whole bunch to his list.

WARNING: MAY BE ADDICTIVE!



Spoiler: The Divine Comedy - Norman and Norma


----------



## FastAndClean

DUNU TITAN 6 is out on aliexpress, with pure Beryllium driver and strong magnets (N52), the price right now is 140$, it will be interesting to know how they compare to top chi fi dynamics like Kanas Pro


----------



## DBaldock9

FastAndClean said:


> DUNU TITAN 6 is out on aliexpress, with pure Beryllium driver and strong magnets (N52), the price right now is 140$, it will be interesting to know how they compare to top chi fi dynamics like Kanas Pro



I remember enjoying hearing the Yamaha NS-1000 Monitor speakers, with their Beryllium Midrange & Tweeter, back in the 1970s & '80s.
Here's a review, first published in 1976, where it mentions that they were ~$1,000 /pair - https://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/yamaha_ns-1000_loudspeaker/index.html
It looks like they're available used, for prices ranging from $600 - $3,250 /pair.


----------



## demo-to

My re(discovery) of the day are the Pioneer SE-CL331 = Fostex TE-02

I catched one of the last pair from Amazon, delivered today. Although long time discontinued there are still some of the Pioneers available - in pink!
Ok, the color...well, I am not a little girl...

But the sound ootb delivers what the review by HifiChris promises.
Awesome price/performance ratio if you re into neutral-natural presentations.
In total, not so much left to desire in this price bracket and far beyond - sonically, of course.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds.21240/reviews


----------



## FastAndClean

if someone is from Norway i have Fostex TE-02 to give away, you have to pay the shipping only (around 50kr)


----------



## Caipirina

demo-to said:


> My re(discovery) of the day are the Pioneer SE-CL331 = Fostex TE-02
> 
> I catched one of the last pair from Amazon, delivered today. Although long time discontinued there are still some of the Pioneers available - in pink!
> Ok, the color...well, I am not a little girl...
> ...



There is a white pair of Fostex TE-02 on eBay.uk (New) for 5£ for those interested... (not MY listing) ... just a friendly PSA


----------



## jant71

FastAndClean said:


> DUNU TITAN 6 is out on aliexpress, with pure Beryllium driver and strong magnets (N52), the price right now is 140$, it will be interesting to know how they compare to top chi fi dynamics like Kanas Pro



$131 on Penon and nicer in the black...




Happy to see this over the "coffee" color. Also interested to see the opinion vs. the DLC competition. My King III is a beast so not sure if this can keep up.


----------



## PeterDLai

demo-to said:


> My re(discovery) of the day are the Pioneer SE-CL331 = Fostex TE-02
> 
> I catched one of the last pair from Amazon, delivered today. Although long time discontinued there are still some of the Pioneers available - in pink!
> Ok, the color...well, I am not a little girl...
> ...



As one of the only members here to give impressions of the Meizu LIVE, what made you sell or return them in the end? The current price is $137.01 from Meizu's official store on AliExpress.


----------



## demo-to

PeterDLai said:


> As one of the only members here to give impressions of the Meizu LIVE, what made you sell or return them in the end? The current price is $137.01 from Meizu's official store on AliExpress.


It's been a while when I sold it. I also wrote some impressions here in the forum. Maybe the search function leads you to it.
If I remember correctly I sold it because I found it has a quite good but in the end a too safe and warm tuning. I like neutral tunings.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 13, 2019)

Caipirina said:


> There is a white pair of Fostex TE-02 on eBay.uk (New) for 5£ for those interested... (not MY listing) ... just a friendly PSA


Gonzo. A classic nevertheless.

Oh...and these little $30 rascals are really good: Moondrop Crescent, single DD...warm, rich, pleasant sound [apparently approaching the Harman Target curve]...like a rather  expensive earphone in need of some refinement of their technicalities. Can't find much wrong with these. Definitely competition to the **** but with a much more organic timbre.

P.S. I like cheap gems.
P.P.S. Still haggling with a German manufacturer over their pricing.
P.P.S. Entertaining reviews to follow.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Fearless S4. Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I finally got my mits on the NiceHCK F3 recently and I heard them for the first time this morning. 

It is a damn shame as the build quality is stunning. We are talking CA levels of build here. But that lower treble spike brings on the fatigue. I agree with others that reviewed them about its flaws. It sounds great otherwise. Spacious clean balanced well but with that spike. Lol. 

I will pile on the advice to retune them. Tis a damn shame.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> So I finally got my mits on the NiceHCK F3 recently and I heard them for the first time this morning.
> 
> It is a damn shame as the build quality is stunning. We are talking CA levels of build here. But that lower treble spike brings on the fatigue. I agree with others that reviewed them about its flaws. It sounds great otherwise. Spacious clean balanced well but with that spike. Lol.
> 
> I will pile on the advice to retune them. Tis a damn shame.


Try this reversible mod...it may work (or not): https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/

Example:


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> new model from IKKO - ikko oh-10
> 1 ba + 1 dd in copper housing





mochill said:


> Want





Zerohour88 said:


> https://web.facebook.com/watch/?v=1715648181912488


Unboxing on the ikko OH10. Enjoy!


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Unboxing on the ikko OH10. Enjoy!


they look amazing, i have a soft spot for great looking in ears


----------



## Caipirina

Otto Motor said:


> Oh...and these little $30 rascals are really good: Moondrop Crescent, single DD...warm, rich, pleasant sound [apparently approaching the Harman Target curve]...like a rather  expensive earphone in need of some refinement of their technicalities. Can't find much wrong with these. Definitely competition to the **** but with a much more organic timbre.
> 
> P.S. I like cheap gems.



I had those on my list for a while now .. simply because of how nice they look   Yes, like jewelry ... minimalistic ... now I am inching closer to the mighty 'BUY' trigger ...


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> they look amazing, i have a soft spot for great looking in ears


I really like how the information guide comes in the form of a parchment. They do look great and very nice to hold due to the weight of the copper shells. Cheers!


----------



## Carlsan

audio123 said:


> I really like how the information guide comes in the form of a parchment. They do look great and very nice to hold due to the weight of the copper shells. Cheers!



Millions of years later, after our civilization is long gone, new inhabitants of this planet will discover and look in awe at this odd parchment. What strange gods those ancient peoples worshiped.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 13, 2019)

Caipirina said:


> I had those on my list for a while now .. simply because of how nice they look   Yes, like jewelry ... minimalistic ... now I am inching closer to the mighty 'BUY' trigger ...


Yep, and the jewelry is heavy. If you have $30 loose in your pocket, I recommend these. Difficult to say whether they "punch above their weight"...or "they are a no brainer" as I don't like such lingo. But the value is certainly there (price is 1/6 of the Kanas Pro!!!). I used them yesterday walking downtown and the low end helped blocking the ambient noise out quite well while there was really good speech intelligibility. As said, warm and rich sound, the treble is a bit rolled off, great height of stage. Nothing offensive across the frequency spectrum. Very organic sound...I'll have to measure these...


----------



## Caipirina (Jun 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, and the jewelry is heavy. If you have $30 loose in your pocket, I recommend these. Difficult to say whether they "punch above their weight"...or "they are a no brainer" as I don't like such lingo. But the value is certainly there (price is 1/6 of the Kanas Pro!!!). I used them yesterday walking downtown and the low end helped blocking the ambient noise out quite well while there was really good speech intelligibility. As said, warm and rich sound, the treble is a bit rolled off, great height of stage. Nothing offensive across the frequency spectrum. Very organic sound...I'll have to measure these...



I have them in my cart now ... wasn't there supposed to be a summer sale starting on 14th? Maybe I see if that knocks off a few $$$ 

(looks like announcement will be 14th and actual sale starts 17th)


----------



## Wiljen

Activo CT10 review is up on my blog, will try and add it here over the weekend or early next week as time permits.  Nice little player that goes for smooth easy sound signature and forgives a lot of bad source material.  A good choice for the Non-gearhead types that want an I-pod alternative.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, and the jewelry is heavy. If you have $30 loose in your pocket, I recommend these. Difficult to say whether they "punch above their weight"...or "they are a no brainer" as I don't like such lingo. But the value is certainly there (price is 1/6 of the Kanas Pro!!!). I used them yesterday walking downtown and the low end helped blocking the ambient noise out quite well while there was really good speech intelligibility. As said, warm and rich sound, the treble is a bit rolled off, great height of stage. Nothing offensive across the frequency spectrum. Very organic sound...I'll have to measure these...


i like the review of the B5+ on your site, they are soo sweet


----------



## jsmiller58

Caipirina said:


> I have them in my cart now ... wasn't there supposed to be a summer sale starting on 14th? Maybe I see if that knocks off a few $$$
> 
> (looks like announcement will be 14th and actual sale starts 17th)


My credit card will be hiding in an undisclosed location for the duration...


----------



## silverfishla

audio123 said:


> I really like how the information guide comes in the form of a parchment. They do look great and very nice to hold due to the weight of the copper shells. Cheers!


Is that human skin?


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Folks, i freaking love my moondrop kanas pros but i think i pinpointed my problem with them. As funny as it may sound, i feel that my AZLA tips take some of the bass and pump it up a bit too much. Well i dont mind the bass see, but i think the mids need to pull up a little. Also, a bit more treble sparkle would certainly go a long long way. 

At this point my solutions are either eartips, mods or just getting a new IEM all together. Open to any suggestions, please!


----------



## Animagus (Jun 14, 2019)

I have a mint condition Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 up for sale. Check it out - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.908609/

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Lurk650

ScottPilgrim said:


> Folks, i freaking love my moondrop kanas pros but i think i pinpointed my problem with them. As funny as it may sound, i feel that my AZLA tips take some of the bass and pump it up a bit too much. Well i dont mind the bass see, but i think the mids need to pull up a little. Also, a bit more treble sparkle would certainly go a long long way.
> 
> At this point my solutions are either eartips, mods or just getting a new IEM all together. Open to any suggestions, please!


I'm using Symbio peels.


----------



## Caipirina

Caipirina said:


> I have them in my cart now ... wasn't there supposed to be a summer sale starting on 14th? Maybe I see if that knocks off a few $$$





jsmiller58 said:


> My credit card will be hiding in an undisclosed location for the duration...



Yep, 3$ (10%) off in 3 days


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the Paiaudio DR2...which are essentially the same as the xxx...


----------



## Dsnuts

?


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> ?


...Hill Audio Altair RA


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 14, 2019)

Spot the difference: which cable belongs to the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO [$99.99 CAD] and which came from China for $8 USD] (both work well)?




Spoiler: Cable comparison


----------



## Cevisi

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference: which cable belongs to the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO and which came from China for $8 (both work well)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plastic plug and mempr wire the more brighter white is the sennheiser

How does the ie 500 sound


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 14, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Plastic plug and mempr wire the more brighter white is the sennheiser
> 
> How does the ie 500 sound


Good: superbly controlled and smooth bass, superb smoothness and cohesion throughout. Fantastic timbre. Most other technicalities average, price hmmmmmm...it essentially confirms how good the IE 40 PRO at $100 is at 1/6 of the price (it is not too far behind).

Presently writing a review. While it will be hard to return the loaner next week, I would never spend the asking price on it.

As to frequency responses: I added not only Senns but also a couple of Moondrops including comparison to my selection. The Crescent and KPE have almost identical frequency responses...and again, one costs 6 times as much as the other.

We conclude: diminishing returns all around.



Spoiler: frequency response


----------



## Cevisi

Otto Motor said:


> Good: superbly controlled and smooth bass, smoothness and cohesion throughout. Macro-resolution ok, price hmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frequency response


Seems smooth


----------



## superuser1

Any impressions on the Kinera Sif?


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> Unboxing on the ikko OH10. Enjoy!


For those interested, a quick impression on the OH10 as compared to the OH1 will be fuller bass expression, clearer midrange and airier treble. Soundstage is significantly bigger. Cheers!


----------



## thejoker13

jant71 said:


> $131 on Penon and nicer in the black...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally would love to see a comparison of the King III and the King LTD. My King LTD's have become my favorite pair of iem's that I own.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

For those who asked about the Doppio from Zero Audio, they're a really good dual BA, with excellent detail retrieval, very good soundstage for a BA, but essentially bass light with rolled of highs, so a darker listen, but not fatiguing like many dual BA's can be. Better than most dual BA's i've owned, but I have better in my collection, so they don't get much use. They tend to stay in the box pictured. I want a really good, i mean really good BA iem in my collection, and i've got my eyes out for an affordable one. With the Doppios, I tend to enjoy the sound sig for awhile, but end up missing the bass impact and the treble shimmer.


----------



## jant71

thejoker13 said:


> I personally would love to see a comparison of the King III and the King LTD. My King LTD's have become my favorite pair of iem's that I own.



You can try and find the bisonicr blog for their King III review. I know they put the King Pro still above the II and LTD but the King III as the best of all the kings. They said it does some things like bass better then the No. 3 but only after a recable they like it above the No.3. that was something about liking the No. 3 signature as an all rounder and the King II being a bit bassy and not letting the treble out enough without a recable. Pretty sure they think the III is the best of the bunch either way but esp. with the right cable.

Not sure I agree with their impression cause my King III is treble beast with the stock cable. I use Ostry filters from the OS300(most treble filtering) tips in some Klipsch tip I like on them. Perhaps there is something wrong about my King III. Maybe missing foam from behind the screens?? I know I got an Oriolus Finschi with a cable that was out of phase and I had to reform the ear guides to face the other direction to fix it. Might be on a run of earphones with issues but my King III doesn't lack treble. It makes my Simgot EM2 sound like it has no armatures. Like it has no treble or treble reach in comparison. Like the EM2 does to the MT3 but even more so. I say mine has the right amount of bass but treble for days but somehow not sibilant but was too harsh and fatiguing. Think burn in tamed it some but not enough so I still put the red filters in the tips. Heck, I even had an EX600 back in the day that came with too much foam in them and I had to adjust since my pair was so dark and rolled compared to what others reported so I fixed those up nice with the right amount and they might have even sounded better in the long run.

So, can't tell how it will sound vs. the LTD. More ability most certainly but the signature you'll get being like the blog hears it or like I hear it, I can't say. More impressions should be coming and maybe a pattern will form as to the signature that they have.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my Moondrop KXXS review for whoever is interested.

Let me know if you have any questions for me.
Cheers!


----------



## Otto Motor

But for now, here another independent review...the Ikko OH1.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hey there chums and chumlettes. The crew of independents over at "The Contraptionist" have released another in depth review, this time of the all-new TinHiFi P1. No graphs though. Please visit Crinacle.com or wherever HBB posts his graphs for those tasty tidbits of information. Otherwise, for the most unbiased reviews, continue to like and subscribe and make sure you hit that bell so you never miss any new content! All proceeds sent to our non-existent Patreon are donated to the Save the Baby Whales fund, NASA astronauts, and the yearly Rust Retention convention. Stay alert, stay safe. Body Break!!

Head-fi / The Contraptionist


 ​


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

_*
*_
As you are typing ( same exact time)_*:




*

I wanted to let you know that I sold the **** on Head-Fi that I won on your raffle for $150 and I wanted to get that back to you for the rescue group. If you can give me you PayPal email I’ll send the $ over once the guy pays me. Here’s a link to the post



_
*2 hours later*_

 
 
*** STILL ALIVE - 06/18/19 7:00PM ***

PLEASE KEEP SHARING, TAGGING AND PLEDGING, HELP FIND A RESCUE..!! 




_
I wake up, get a nice mail, make a common transaction cuz my Patreons.....are BOSSES!!
Come on here and find a bad joke.


Follow along and see if he gets put to sleep for no good reason.

https://www.facebook.com/julie.just...wINIaEogCy1blWKiyyOV7tQTAivR412ZrJwdASxoddWr0


You brought it up.
Follow along.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hawaiibadboy said:


> As you are typing ( same exact time)_*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had literally nothing to do with you. Cept the part where I directed people to check out your measurements of the P1. You want to take it personally, be my guest.


----------



## slowpickr

B9Scrambler said:


> Hey there chums and chumlettes. The crew of independents over at "The Contraptionist" have released another in depth review, this time of the all-new TinHiFi P1. No graphs though. Please visit Crinacle.com or wherever HBB posts his graphs for those tasty tidbits of information. Otherwise, for the most unbiased reviews, continue to like and subscribe and make sure you hit that bell so you never miss any new content! All proceeds sent to our non-existent Patreon are donated to the Save the Baby Whales fund, NASA astronauts, and the yearly Rust Retention convention. Stay alert, stay safe. Body Break!!
> 
> Head-fi / The Contraptionist
> 
> ​


I'm interested in the Rust Retention convention. Please PM me details. Thanks.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> I'm interested in the Rust Retention convention. Please PM me details. Thanks.



Happy to. Rust is routinely shunned in modern society, especially up here in Canada where there is as much salt on our roads as in a typical online forum. Rust needs to eat too so they buy up old cars, strip the paint and patina them, then leave them for the Rust to devour. Also a great way to elimate excess automotive waste.


----------



## slowpickr

B9Scrambler said:


> Happy to. Rust is routinely shunned in modern society, especially up here in Canada where there is as much salt on our roads as in a typical online forum. Rust needs to eat too so they buy up old cars, strip the paint and patina them, then leave them for the Rust to devour. Also a great way to elimate excess automotive waste.


Excellent! Thanks. Cutting edge stuff. Sounds like something the government would be involved with


----------



## jant71

@B9Scrambler  Then where do you guys drive your cars??? Buy the old cars up and leave them on the roads cause that is where all the salt is. With all the rusty cars left on the salty roads do Canadians drive on the sidewalk?? There they go leaving them in the road...


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> @B9Scrambler  Then where do you guys drive your cars??? Buy the old cars up and leave them on the roads cause that is where all the salt is. With all the rusty cars left on the salty roads do Canadians drive on the sidewalk?? There they go leaving them in the road...



Leave them on the road? What absurdity is this? haha! 

Headphone forums....right. Back on topic.

Was sent this Tripowin TP10 jobby a while ago. Haven't spent a ton of time with it so far but it gets a hearty 'nope'. Shouty mids, peaky treble, strained sound overall. Not a pleasant listen to my ears. Probably another KZ spin off as well based on the build. Not one worth dropping your cash on. Haven't compared to the AS16 but I suspect @antdroid is right on the money with his impressions of the two. 

​


----------



## antdroid

B9Scrambler said:


> Leave them on the road? What absurdity is this? haha!
> 
> Headphone forums....right. Back on topic.
> 
> ...



Yea, I spent a little more time with both of them last weekend, and they work okay for very specific types of music -- like piano and piano-based jazz music. Most other stuff, I found quite boring and missing any sort of fun. The AS16 is definitely not worth the asking price.

I did ask Lillian about Tripowin and she did say it was a KZ company, but they are trying to spin it off with a different brand and possible audience or something. More Customer-driven. Not sure what that totally means. The cable, tips, design, internals, and even the manual are all the same thing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

antdroid said:


> Yea, I spent a little more time with both of them last weekend, and they work okay for very specific types of music -- like piano and piano-based jazz music. Most other stuff, I found quite boring and missing any sort of fun. The AS16 is definitely not worth the asking price.
> 
> I did ask Lillian about Tripowin and she did say it was a KZ company, but they are trying to spin it off with a different brand and possible audience or something. More Customer-driven. Not sure what that totally means. The cable, tips, design, internals, and even the manual are all the same thing.



They certainly don't seem versatile. AS16 wasn't and yes, it is overpriced.

Not surprised to hear it's KZ based. Customer-driven? Maybe they're actually planning to interact over social media. Wouldn't that be neat? haha.


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone tried the KBEAR F1? Disclaimer it was a sample but its so dirt cheap! Its a single BA iem and it sounds so clear and articulate top to bottom. Same tingles in my spine as when I first LZ A2! @bhazard V i think you are gonna like this one. Never imagined a single BA could so much...

EDIT Forgot the link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007931647.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.242f4c4dI3HQS9


----------



## bhazard

RedJohn456 said:


> Anyone tried the KBEAR F1? Disclaimer it was a sample but its so dirt cheap! Its a single BA iem and it sounds so clear and articulate top to bottom. Same tingles in my spine as when I first LZ A2! @bhazard V i think you are gonna like this one. Never imagined a single BA could so much...



Link? Always enjoy a good newcomer.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Link? Always enjoy a good newcomer.



My bad forgot the link, here it is: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007931647.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.242f4c4dI3HQS9


----------



## Broquen (Jun 22, 2019)

RedJohn456 said:


> Anyone tried the KBEAR F1? Disclaimer it was a sample but its so dirt cheap! Its a single BA iem and it sounds so clear and articulate top to bottom. Same tingles in my spine as when I first LZ A2! @bhazard V i think you are gonna like this one. Never imagined a single BA could so much...



Just received F1s this Monday and I agree with you, maybe except for the bass final roll-off. Must admit I expected less from these IEMs. Bass is very good for a single BA, but to my ears presence decreases as sound goes down (and I found that getting best from it demands a really good insertion, at least in my case).

Shape is esthetically nice, but I find it not to be very practical regarding fit and seal is a problem for me, because I'm using a heavier cable than the stock one (I liked F1s more with a non-plated copper one, but stock sounds ok).

Out if this, I think that everyone should try them because the sound is very good and clear (fantastic for a cheap IEM), a bit warm but pretty balanced. I'm honestly happy that finally got them.


----------



## cqtek

audio123 said:


> For those interested, a quick impression on the OH10 as compared to the OH1 will be fuller bass expression, clearer midrange and airier treble. Soundstage is significantly bigger. Cheers!



A bigger soundstage wasn't hard to beat. Making the lower zone more complete shouldn't be a problem either. But is the upper midzone smoother and the highs are more extensive?


----------



## audio123

cqtek said:


> A bigger soundstage wasn't hard to beat. Making the lower zone more complete shouldn't be a problem either. But is the upper midzone smoother and the highs are more extensive?


For sure. Smoother upper midrange and more extended treble. Cheers!


----------



## darmanastartes

My long-overdue Tanchjim Oxygen review is up on Head-Fi and on my blog!


----------



## Riz99

darmanastartes said:


> My long-overdue Tanchjim Oxygen review is up on Head-Fi and on my blog!


Nice review, can you review the simgot em2 and the simgot en700 pro since you liked the simgot em1. Both of them are below 150 USD too at the moment.


----------



## darmanastartes

Riz99 said:


> Nice review, can you review the simgot em2 and the simgot en700 pro since you liked the simgot em1. Both of them are below 150 USD too at the moment.


That would be up to @Alan Shen


----------



## Otto Motor

Sometime next week near the red mile?


----------



## Otto Motor

Here the review of the* $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO*...

Two versions: a single take on Head-Fi and a double take with the dollar-store audiophile on my blog.

I thank Sennheiser for trusting our reviewing qualities.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Here the review of the* $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO*...
> 
> Two versions: a single take on Head-Fi and a double take with the dollar-store audiophile on my blog.
> 
> I thank Sennheiser for trusting our reviewing qualities.


the build looks similar to TRN V30


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> the build looks similar to TRN V30


And it probably is... . Build is nothing special.


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> And it probably is... . Build is nothing special.



...but it's $600


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

jant71 said:


> ...but it's $600


I almost never give buying recommendations but I still think the smaller sibling IE 40 PRO at $99 is a good sounding earphone at the right price: same build, same packaging, better midrange...I just submitted the request to Sennheiser to buy out the review unit.

I attempted to explain the reason for the huge price differences (by factor six) between two similar models in my write-up. And many companies do this.


----------



## jon parker

£500 for that $30 looking piece of plastic crap with A single wire and A single little driver inside ?!?
 BAHAHAHAHA
You know what they say 'the bigger the con - the more likely people will fall for it'
I'm so done with Sennheiser 
and as for 'Pro' - Tell you what Sennhesier maybe its time for you to to sit your selves down and had a 'bit of a chat' with yourselves because someone somewhere has long since lost the plot


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

jon parker said:


> £500 for that $30 looking piece of plastic crap with A single wire and A single little driver inside ?!?
> BAHAHAHAHA
> You know what they say 'the bigger the con - the more likely people will fall for it'
> I'm so done with Sennheiser
> and as for 'Pro' - Tell you what Sennhesier maybe its time for you to to sit your selves down and had a 'bit of a chat' with yourselves because someone somewhere has long since lost the plot


I knew you would be furious -- and my co-writer essentially told me the same you just wrote...and he had them in his ears. This trend of overpricing mediocre iems already started a long time ago with the IE 800 and IE 80. But then again, you can buy the Campfire Audio Atlas single DD at $1299. Or diverse Hifiman single DDs at exorbitant prices.

Now imagine only reviews of such iems were legit which the reviewer had paid for the "samples"...no more "honest" in exchange of "free"...but "critical" instead...


----------



## jon parker (Jun 23, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I knew you would be furious -- and my co-writer essentially told me the same you just wrote...and he had them in his ears.
> But this trend of overpricing mediocre iems already started a long time ago with the IE 800 and IE 80...



I'm not angry...just saddened and dissapointed. :/
There seems to be so much of this nonsense in the world right now - companies being super greedy and ruining products as a result.
Even Chinese Companies like Moondrop, who have shown what can be done without ripping people off...still - releases an amazing IEM for $20 and then next minute releases $1000 IEM's *sighs*
there was a time when companies released great well made products at a reasonable price with great service
But anyway, Sennheiser started going down the pan st the start of the 90's. [in some ways!] 

@Otto Motor - whats weird though is that in your photo the shells look a lot more see-through so you can see there is nothing inside them! but on-line they are much more frosty so the insides are more hidden!


----------



## jant71

I'm sure that Ultrasone is worth $3500. After all, that uncompromising Bavarian Luxury don't come cheap.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

jon parker said:


> I'm not angry...just saddened and dissapointed. :/
> There seems to be so much of this nonsense in the world right now - companies being super greedy and ruining products as a result.
> Even Chinese Companies like Moondrop, who have shown what can be done without ripping people off...still - releases an amazing IEM for $20 and then next minute releases $1000 IEM's *sighs*
> there was a time when companies released great well made products at a reasonable with great service
> But anyway, Sennheiser started going down the pan st the start of the 90's. [in some ways!]


I got lots of criticism for not being overly impressed by the Moondrop Kanas Pro at $180 (I would not pay this price)...I prefer the Crescent at <1/6 of the price...they are not better but constitute value.

Ultrasone? Bavaria? That's where I hail from originally...must be worth $3500...at least.



jon parker said:


> ... whats weird though is that in your photo the shells look a lot more see-through so you can see there is nothing inside them!


Yep, nothing in there but a 7 mm driver worth $$$. We should start including the interior fill of shells in our reviews. I had already started this with the rather monstrous Brainwavz Koel single DD: "..._Nevertheless do I question the size of the earpieces that only host a single balanced armature driver. I am not sure whether this is a requirement of the 3-D printer or a gimmick to make the Brainwavz Koel equally flashy as the numerous multi-driver competitors in its price class. The discontinued B100/150/200 v1. all had the same tiny and light shells which make them still favourites in my daily earphone choices_..."


----------



## silverfishla

jon parker said:


> I'm not angry...just saddened and dissapointed. :/
> There seems to be so much of this nonsense in the world right now - companies being super greedy and ruining products as a result.
> Even Chinese Companies like Moondrop, who have shown what can be done without ripping people off...still - releases an amazing IEM for $20 and then next minute releases $1000 IEM's *sighs*
> there was a time when companies released great well made products at a reasonable price with great service
> ...


That’s why Head Fiers need to keep their mouths shut when something inexpensive is good.  It just opens the door for companies to try to take advantage of us (and our own stupidity).  We should really just PM each other with great recs and then post “it was just mehhhh” on the boards.  Hahah.


----------



## loomisjohnson

lotsa  (hopefully) interesting new music picks + a double review of the new seenheiser ie500 on the audioreviews.org blog


----------



## castleofargh

jon parker said:


> £500 for that $30 looking piece of plastic crap with A single wire and A single little driver inside ?!?
> BAHAHAHAHA
> You know what they say 'the bigger the con - the more likely people will fall for it'
> I'm so done with Sennheiser
> and as for 'Pro' - Tell you what Sennhesier maybe its time for you to to sit your selves down and had a 'bit of a chat' with yourselves because someone somewhere has long since lost the plot


I'm sorry, but if you're going to complain, do it for legitimate reasons. if your justification for high price on IEMs is the look and the number of little crap drivers forced inside, I'd suggest that you've been plenty conned already.

- Senn's engineers consider multidriver and crossovers to create way more trouble than they solve. we agree or we don't, but that's how they role. no 36 BA drivers in a 7 crossover config coming anytime soon from that brand.
- this IEM has apparently very low distortion(doesn't surprise me, Senn IEMs I've measured were pretty impressive in that department), high output potential, and good level isolation. those can be found elsewhere, but rarely together in one product. you and I may not care about that specifically(I really don't), but IMO it already justifies a higher than usual price.
- they sell this as a stage IEM. pro means that it's oriented toward a specific professional use that prioritizes specific needs. not that it's the bestest multipurpose stuff for audiophiles. I don't know how well the IE500 pro does in that respect, but maybe it would be worth asking the people it's actually aimed at(I'm guessing those who have been using the likes of Shure and Westone on stage so far). musicians are typically not rich and not too happy to spend more money than they need to on gears. I suspect Senn to know that and to have priced their product accordingly to what it does.

all to say that while I'm always eager to spit at ludicrous pricing and other dishonest marketing(tautology), I don't see anything here justifying to treat the IE500 pro as a scam.


----------



## jon parker

castleofargh said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're going to complain, do it for legitimate reasons. if your justification for high price on IEMs is the look and the number of little crap drivers forced inside, I'd suggest that you've been plenty conned already.
> 
> - Senn's engineers consider multidriver and crossovers to create way more trouble than they solve. we agree or we don't, but that's how they role. no 36 BA drivers in a 7 crossover config coming anytime soon from that brand.
> - this IEM has apparently very low distortion(doesn't surprise me, Senn IEMs I've measured were pretty impressive in that department), high output potential, and good level isolation. those can be found elsewhere, but rarely together in one product. you and I may not care about that specifically(I really don't), but IMO it already justifies a higher than usual price.
> ...



You missed my point (i was belittling their efforts  - but for one thing
What do you think a driver is? and how different do you think the driver in the IE40 and this IE500 is. What do think the production costs are of a cheap plastic shell 2x wire and a driver - £500 ??
So then are they charging almost £400 MORE than its smaller brother because the driver is tuned different / better ? That is laughable at best

They are under the illusion that they have produced something that is - cost wise the sound quality of £500...let me make that clear £500
People have been fooled for a long time in thinking that more cost = better sound quality

As somebody who works in the industry let me make this point it often isnt the engineers who have the power to release the products but a driven sales team / producers - people who do NOT have the intimate relationship & hearing of sound engineers ): 

If you look for recent interviews with Sean. execs you will hear them literaly saying that they are currently producing headphones for and I quote 'content providers' and for the 'mobile phone using generation' - In other words they are making poor quality sounding gear at inflated prices for people who do not know any better - = $$$
Ive listened to Sennheiser Headphones & IEM's since 1960s - After the Late 1980's it all started going down hill in terms of quality

Its not that they haven't made a handful of great headphones - they have - a handful - but some of the latest is just blatantly taking the piss out of unsuspecting people
The IE500 so called 'pro' is a headphone that actual 'pro' people like myself will not be touching with a barge pole
But if other people like it then great.
Also, they may try measure well...but they sound like ****    (relatively speaking)


----------



## kova4a (Jun 25, 2019)

I just don't understand that sudden negativity towards Sennheiser. They have been doing this thing for years, so why would the ie500 pro actually spark such a debate now. We still have single-driver ie800 for 800 bucks and ie800s for cool one thousand without actually detachable cables. If anything they are slowly going in the right direction with the pricing. Also Sennheiser have never been known for trying to be affordable and provide the best bang for your buck.

As far as single-driver iems go, people around here should finally let the number game go. Why the number of drivers is still important to so many people is beyond me. There are so many both cheap and expensive multi-driver iems that sound like crap. There are so many single driver iems that sound great and Sennheiser's prices are not even that atrocious in comparison to what has been happening in this hobby for the past few years. Hell, now even companies like Venture Electronics (yeah, the company famous for its $5 earbuds) are making single-driver universal iems for 1300 bucks. We also have Dita Audio selling $2000 single-driver iems.

So in the end Sennheiser's new "pro" series is hardly the biggest culprit in the ongoing trend for higher and higher prices. I still haven't tried the ie400 and ie500, but the ie40 pro was surprisingly competent for a $100 iem from Sennheiser. In fact it's better than most of the crappy chi-fi multi-driver iems I've heard.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

kova4a said:


> I . Hell, now even companies like Venture Electronics (yeah, the company famous for its $5 earbuds) are making single-driver universal iems for 1300 bucks. We also have Dita Audio selling $2000 single-driver iems.


Hey man please dont put VE and Dita or Sennheiser in the same paragraph. biggie and smalls made me scarred for life.


----------



## jon parker (Jun 25, 2019)

kova4a said:


> I just don't understand that sudden negativity towards Sennheiser. They have been doing this thing for years, so why would the ie500 pro actually spark such a debate now. .



There is no debate, just a couple of comments about the £200 difference of an IEM
Not everyone here will fully appreciate how much price inflation goes on in the headphone world and may even think its normal

If we here on Head-fo don't call these companies out on their BS who will ??


----------



## Ziggomatic

jon parker said:


> If we here on Head-fo don't call these companies out on their BS who will ??



When a company puts a product out there in good faith, I think the only way you can call BS is by not buying.


----------



## FlacFan

Well said.

Cheers.


----------



## jon parker (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes. lets not say anything. !? I mean, what good  could possibly come from calling out things that are not right??
'When a company releases a product in ''good faith'' - If by 'good faith' you mean releasing a 'budget version' the ie40 and then slightly changing the tuning, renaming it as the  ie400 and changing an extra £200 then ok.
Nothing personal to anyone here - Its just amazing how much we let stuff go by and say nothing. Its not the 1960's any more but c'mon - Trump & Boris ?? *** 
Anyway moving on . . .
Any new well made, tuned affordable IEM's coming out China at the moment t?


----------



## kova4a

jon parker said:


> Yes. lets not say anything. !? I mean, what good  could possibly come from calling out things that are not right??
> 'When a company releases a product in ''good faith'' - If by 'good faith' you mean releasing a 'budget version' the ie40 and then slightly changing the tuning, renaming it as the  ie400 and changing an extra £200 then ok.
> Nothing personal to anyone here - Its just amazing how much we let stuff go by and say nothing. Its not the 1960's any more but c'mon - Trump & Boris ?? ***
> Anyway moving on . . .
> Any new well made, tuned affordable IEM's coming out China at the moment t?


Well, I'm just surprised as the price difference between the new sennheiser models is nowhere as ridiculous as in the past and in comparison to other brands. Actually, just a few years ago they would have priced something like the ie40 pro at 200-250 and I bet then people wouldn't be as bothered as the price difference wouldn't be as great.

For example, Etymotic iems have been around for decades and people never complained that essentially you get a single BA in a similar housing with the cheapest mk5 and hf5 as with the er4s which costs 3-5 times more. Take expensive wine - it's made out of grape like all wine but it matters how it has been "fine-tuned" and that affects its price. Same goes for a lot of stuff. 

One can't just judge something based on having the same looks and just one driver as you don't really know what has gone into the R&D and the actual production like driver matching and such. For instance, as far as I know the ie40 pro is made in China and the ie500 in Germany, so that's is one factor that affects the pricing a lot.

In the end whether a product is worth it boils down to personal preferences and what someone is ready to pay, but in my experience when one doesn't want to spend a lot of money on something one starts to have issues with it and that's how so many people turned against Apple for example. Not that I support the recent price hikes in most industries but no one is forcing anyone to buy anything.


----------



## jon parker (Jun 25, 2019)

Good points - basically, it just annoys me that companies take the piss 
My main problem with Senn in recent times with is twofold 1. the quality is awful [relatively speaking] , especially in what they called 'Pro' items and the price you pay is way more that they should be for what they are giving you - Im saying in relation to hearing their flagships both modern and vintage +various IEM's
ive bought a number of so called 'pro' headphones / IEM's in recent years and have been profoundly dissapointed & shocked at the quality & price
A while ago they claimed they had matched the tuning of the Legendary HD 250 closed back. This was one of the most exciting developments in the headphone world for a while but when I got them (and as a few others also found) they were NO WHERE NEAR the tuning or sound of the HD 250 to the point where is just a bare faced lie - The low end, which according to their claims, SHOULD have been one of the best in a closed back headphone for years was like most of there 'content provider tuned' headphones - a mushy bloated mess.

As for the point about what one is willing to pay - This is kind of my other point. So many headphone companies inflate prices to crazy prices. Its only after a few years of hearing many different quality headphones that you even begin to appreciate what quality actually is and what that is worth. There are some companies that make headphones out of pure love and a wish to share that and as such charge reasonable prices & give great customer care.

The point of vintage wine i think is a little different in that its prices are high due to the ageing process giving layers and a complexity that can only come in time and arises from correct preparation (I used to be in the trade!)
personally, I don't mind spending money that is reasonable. I have to use headphones for my job so on occasion I have to make an investment but then its because I know exactly what they do and what their specific qualities are

But yup, all good points. it is what it is 
Apologies, thanks for your forbearance - no biggy - I just wish we lived in a world that wasn't dominated by greed and making a profit above all else :/ Music is such a rare and precious commodity


----------



## jant71

jon parker said:


> Good points - basically, it just annoys me that companies take the piss
> My main problem with Senn in recent times with is twofold 1. the quality is awful [relatively speaking] , especially in what they called 'Pro' items and the price you pay is way more that they should be for what they are giving you - Im saying in relation to hearing their flagships both modern and vintage +various IEM's
> ive bought a number of so called 'pro' headphones / IEM's in recent years and have been profoundly dissapointed & shocked at the quality & price
> A while ago they claimed they had matched the tuning of the Legendary HD 250 closed back. This was one of the most exciting developments in the headphone world for a while but when I got them (and as a few others also found) they were NO WHERE NEAR the tuning or sound of the HD 250 to the point where is just a bare faced lie - The low end, which according to their claims, SHOULD have been one of the best in a closed back headphone for years was like most of there 'content provider tuned' headphones - a mushy bloated mess.
> ...



So, wonder what you think about a $1,700 JVC earphone with a small amount of wood, exotic I guess but still not much of it, and a small amount of lacquer((with magical powers I think), and one dynamic driver?


----------



## jon parker

jant71 said:


> So, wonder what you think about a $1,700 JVC earphone with a small amount of wood, exotic I guess but still not much of it, and a small amount of lacquer((with magical powers I think), and one dynamic driver?



Well, if I was a millionaire I would buy it and not give a crap about anyone else


----------



## slowpickr

jant71 said:


> So, wonder what you think about a $1,700 JVC earphone with a small amount of wood, exotic I guess but still not much of it, and a small amount of lacquer((with magical powers I think), and one dynamic driver?


I'm getting it when I win the lottery


----------



## jant71

Yep, me too. I started Team JVC on the old Head-fi so If I had the money to burn It would be one of those I would try. But alas I am a RNP(regular normal person) and $1,700 is kinda for the mortgage or other regular normal person things.


----------



## kova4a

jon parker said:


> Good points - basically, it just annoys me that companies take the piss
> My main problem with Senn in recent times with is twofold 1. the quality is awful [relatively speaking] , especially in what they called 'Pro' items and the price you pay is way more that they should be for what they are giving you - Im saying in relation to hearing their flagships both modern and vintage +various IEM's
> ive bought a number of so called 'pro' headphones / IEM's in recent years and have been profoundly dissapointed & shocked at the quality & price
> A while ago they claimed they had matched the tuning of the Legendary HD 250 closed back. This was one of the most exciting developments in the headphone world for a while but when I got them (and as a few others also found) they were NO WHERE NEAR the tuning or sound of the HD 250 to the point where is just a bare faced lie - The low end, which according to their claims, SHOULD have been one of the best in a closed back headphone for years was like most of there 'content provider tuned' headphones - a mushy bloated mess.
> ...



Well, Sennheiser has always been like that. Actually, back in the day when I was getting into this hobby (when the most expensive flagship iems were in the 400-500 range, no the 4k range) the sennheiser ie7 was one of my first really expensive iems and not long after it was dethroned by way cheaper iems. Personally, I've heard pretty much all sennheiser iems and that's always been the case. For instance, I really liked the ie800s but come on - it is a $400 iem at best. And if you go for their cheap offerings you get congested bass mess.

So for me you are looking at this from the wrong angle. Given sennheiser's track record and pricing history we can't really expect a sudden change, but the ie40 pro costs 100 bucks in completely breaks their tuning and pricing pattern. So instead of discussing the ie500 and bashing it for its price, people should be discussing the ie40 pro and saying "Hey, Sennheiser released a $100 iem that is actually decent, can you believe it?"


----------



## Cevisi

kova4a said:


> Well, Sennheiser has always been like that. Actually, back in the day when I was getting into this hobby (when the most expensive flagship iems were in the 400-500 range, no the 4k range) the sennheiser ie7 was one of my first really expensive iems and not long after it was dethroned by way cheaper iems. Personally, I've heard pretty much all sennheiser iems and that's always been the case. For instance, I really liked the ie800s but come on - it is a $400 iem at best. And if you go for their cheap offerings you get congested bass mess.
> 
> So for me you are looking at this from the wrong angle. Given sennheiser's track record and pricing history we can't really expect a sudden change, but the ie40 pro costs 100 bucks in completely breaks their tuning and pricing pattern. So instead of discussing the ie500 and bashing it for its price, people should be discussing the ie40 pro and saying "Hey, Sennheiser released a $100 iem that is actually decent, can you believe it?"


When there is somthing bad people never talk about what is good in that thema. We germans are masters in it.


----------



## chickenmoon

jant71 said:


> So, wonder what you think about a $1,700 JVC earphone with a small amount of wood, exotic I guess but still not much of it, and a small amount of lacquer((with magical powers I think), and one dynamic driver?



If I had the cash I'd certainly blindly take the JVC rather than 3 IE500, it's quite obvious to me they are in a completely different league when it comes to the R&D that went into it, design, build quality and craftsmanship. To me they currently epitomize the best a big company can produce entirely in-house, a fusion of art and technology pushing the boundaries of innovation and what's possible with a single dynamic driver. Sennheiser was certainly in such a place when they designed the IE800 but this is now old (and IMO not too good by today's standards) and the newer S version is merely a tweak of its older sibling as I understand. The IE40/400/500 series certainly just feels to me like it's just another line-up with cheap acrylic shells and good generic drivers slapped in plus some tuning.


----------



## kova4a

chickenmoon said:


> If I had the cash I'd certainly blindly take the JVC rather than 3 IE500, it's quite obvious to me they are in a completely different league when it comes to the R&D that went into it, design, build quality and craftsmanship. To me they currently epitomize the best a big company can produce entirely in-house, a fusion of art and technology pushing the boundaries of innovation and what's possible with a single dynamic driver. Sennheiser was certainly in such a place when they designed the IE800 but this is now old (and IMO not too good by today's standards) and the newer S version is merely a tweak of its older sibling as I understand. The IE40/400/500 series certainly just feels to me like it's just another line-up with cheap acrylic shells and good generic drivers slapped in plus some tuning.


And how do you know that f you haven't heard the jvc and seen inside it. I've seen $5 iem with dynamic drivers and $1000 iems with dynamic drivers open and they look exactly the same - wires and a dynamic driver stuck with glue. The difference here is that Sennheisers went with generic plastic shells and kept the price lower while jvc went with fancier hand-finished housings that probably cost 30 bucks to make but the potential buyers pay 1000 bucks extra for them. I bet that if Sennheiser went with fancy wooden or ceramic housings that you couldn't see inside you would be way less frustrated with the price difference. The issue here is that the high-end models look like the entry-level one. It's the same thing with watches - you can get a generic looking watch with great movement inside but people would rather pay few thousand bucks more for something with similar movement but fancier case.


----------



## chickenmoon

kova4a said:


> And how do you know that f you haven't heard the jvc and seen inside it. I've seen $5 iem with dynamic drivers and $1000 iems with dynamic drivers open and they look exactly the same - wires and a dynamic driver stuck with glue. The difference here is that Sennheisers went with generic plastic shells and kept the price lower while jvc went with fancier hand-finished housings that probably cost 30 bucks to make but the potential buyers pay 1000 bucks extra for them. I bet that if Sennheiser went with fancy wooden or ceramic housings that you couldn't see inside you would be way less frustrated with the price difference. The issue here is that the high-end models look like the entry-level one. It's the same thing with watches - you can get a generic looking watch with great movement inside but people would rather pay few thousand bucks more for something with similar movement but fancier case.



I've got an FX850 if that matters and the 10K is certainly the culmination of years and years of development of JVC's wooden and diamond flagship lines of which the FX850 is part, I am 100% sure they are not internally the crap you say. It's not because you've seen a $1000 IEM that looked internally the same as a $5 one that this applies here, your opinion is just as baseless as mine, perhaps even a bit more. I doubt anybody will take their 10K apart to show us who's right here.

I've an IE800 too and I do not like it despite its fancy ceramic housing that doesn't let me see through, most frustrating purchase I ever made tbh. It's got some technical merits but the bass isn't as good as many make it to be IMO and the overall sound signature a wow factor gimmick ultimately sounding hollow once past it and that I got fed up with very fast.

I thought the issue with the new Senns was that the most expensives were hardly sounding better than the cheap one, not justifying their 4 to 5 fold price increase rather than their very similar look and build but I must have misread...


----------



## jon parker

kova4a said:


> Well, Sennheiser has always been like that. Actually, back in the day when I was getting into this hobby (when the most expensive flagship iems were in the 400-500 range, no the 4k range) the sennheiser ie7 was one of my first really expensive iems and not long after it was dethroned by way cheaper iems. Personally, I've heard pretty much all sennheiser iems and that's always been the case. For instance, I really liked the ie800s but come on - it is a $400 iem at best. And if you go for their cheap offerings you get congested bass mess.
> 
> So for me you are looking at this from the wrong angle. Given sennheiser's track record and pricing history we can't really expect a sudden change, but the ie40 pro costs 100 bucks in completely breaks their tuning and pricing pattern. So instead of discussing the ie500 and bashing it for its price, people should be discussing the ie40 pro and saying "Hey, Sennheiser released a $100 iem that is actually decent, can you believe it?"



Well, thats the beauty of life - you can appreciate a point from many different angles - I was only presenting one 
Thing is I did buy the IE40 - thought is was very poor and as for it being 'Pro' that was for me, frankly insulting and was my main contention with it 
Its 'descent' in that out of phone on a commute then yeah...it would do the job but beyond that ?
If others like it though then great. I would only wish happy listening on people at the end of the day


----------



## cqtek

Has anyone tried the Moondrop Kxxs? Since I have the Kanas Pro, I'm very excited about them. But now that I know that there is a new version that, according to the review published here, surpasses them in almost every aspect...I can't stop thinking about them.

On the other hand, in my country I have been able to participate in a Fiio Tour, and I have been able to try the DAP Fiio M11 and the IEMs FH7. 
The M11 has finally conquered me by its sound, any hint of darkness has been erased. Now it's all light and separation.
But the real pleasure has been to try the Fiio FH7. It's the best my poor ears could hear. It's a shame not to have money...

Finally, and returning to something more mundane, here's my review of the surprising Rose Mini2 MKII 2.0:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-mini2-mkii-2-0.23577/reviews#review-22255


----------



## vault108 (Jun 26, 2019)

Something unusual, the SendyAudio Aiya. 21mm planar magnetic driver, driver is not as big as LCD-i4 (30mm).
It's big, thick, and outer shell is made of wood. The IEM is rather light.
The cable has a spring on the terminal joint that I haven’t seen before.
It does not have the greatest fit. It has a shallow fit unless you go with double or triple flange tip.
Not the greatest sound out of the box. There is something odd in the mid. Soundstage is very wide, very headphone like. I will let this for run several days.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Link? Always enjoy a good newcomer.


Looking forward to hearing what you think of it bud. I was out of town over the weekend and the F1 isolates so well. Means that I didn't have to turn up the volume high to enjoy the music. I like that it didn't distort even when I pushed it hard. I like that it sounds so good straight out of my iPhone.


----------



## HunterT

cqtek said:


> Has anyone tried the Moondrop Kxxs? Since I have the Kanas Pro, I'm very excited about them. But now that I know that there is a new version that, according to the review published here, surpasses them in almost every aspect...I can't stop thinking about them.
> 
> On the other hand, in my country I have been able to participate in a Fiio Tour, and I have been able to try the DAP Fiio M11 and the IEMs FH7.
> The M11 has finally conquered me by its sound, any hint of darkness has been erased. Now it's all light and separation.
> ...



I'm quite interested in Moondrop kxxs too. Now what should I do with the newly acquired Kanas Pro. Lol.


----------



## BrunoC

HunterT said:


> I'm quite interested in Moondrop kxxs too. Now what should I do with the newly acquired Kanas Pro. Lol.



Your problem is solved:
You sell it to me for 60€


----------



## CoiL

cqtek said:


> Has anyone tried the Moondrop Kxxs? Since I have the Kanas Pro, I'm very excited about them. But now that I know that there is a new version that, according to the review published here, surpasses them in almost every aspect...I can't stop thinking about them.
> 
> On the other hand, in my country I have been able to participate in a Fiio Tour, and I have been able to try the DAP Fiio M11 and the IEMs FH7.
> The M11 has finally conquered me by its sound, any hint of darkness has been erased. Now it's all light and separation.
> ...





HunterT said:


> I'm quite interested in Moondrop kxxs too. Now what should I do with the newly acquired Kanas Pro. Lol.


KXXS is mainly upgrade in BQ and rather minor "upgrade" in every other area. I`ve been told that if you already have KPE, then "upgrading" to KXXS is not "another level" but rather sidegrade IEM, like TFZ No.3 or Oxygen - it`s all about source gear/amping matchup, personal hearing response and preferences too. 
PS, make sure you amp KPE properly and use slip-stop rubber rings under tips - it will make noticeable difference.


----------



## HunterT

CoiL said:


> KXXS is mainly upgrade in BQ and rather minor "upgrade" in every other area. I`ve been told that if you already have KPE, then "upgrading" to KXXS is not "another level" but rather sidegrade IEM, like TFZ No.3 or Oxygen - it`s all about source gear/amping matchup, personal hearing response and preferences too.
> PS, make sure you amp KPE properly and use slip-stop rubber rings under tips - it will make noticeable difference.



You have quite a lot of confidence without having tried the kxxs yourself, just by hear say. Hehe

I got to audition the kxxs for a little while and think that it is substantially refined for it to NOT be just a sidegrade. I'm personally going to get the kxxs and either give the KP to my sibling or sell it in the near future.


----------



## Animagus (Jun 27, 2019)

cqtek said:


> Has anyone tried the Moondrop Kxxs? Since I have the Kanas Pro, I'm very excited about them. But now that I know that there is a new version that, according to the review published here, surpasses them in almost every aspect...I can't stop thinking about them.
> 
> On the other hand, in my country I have been able to participate in a Fiio Tour, and I have been able to try the DAP Fiio M11 and the IEMs FH7.
> The M11 has finally conquered me by its sound, any hint of darkness has been erased. Now it's all light and separation.
> ...



Hey! Maybe you've read my KXXS review. If not, please do. It should help a bit with your decision.

Well having KP and KXXS both, I honestly always go for the KXXS. It just plain simple sounds better to me in all areas.

In fact now I'm listening and comparing KXXS to the older and substantially more expensive Tanchjim Oxygen. They have one substantial difference. I like to categorize IEMs with a parameter I like to call 'Drummer's perspective' and 'Audience perspective'. One makes you feel like you're a part of the band and the other makes you feel like you're watching the band perform as an audience member. Mixing engineers use these perspectives to pan instruments, but I'm talking about how the IEM helps you visualize the scene. KXXS gives me the drummer's perspective and I being a musician love visualizing songs that way. On the other hand, Oxygen is a good specimen of audience perspective and helps me visualize the performance like I'm watching from the sweet spot in the audience.

Hope this is interesting and doesn't sound like ramblings of a crazy person.


----------



## cqtek

HunterT said:


> I'm quite interested in Moondrop kxxs too. Now what should I do with the newly acquired Kanas Pro. Lol.



And you're asking me...?  I'm just like you



Animagus said:


> Hey! Maybe you've read my KXXS review. If not, please do. It should help a bit with your decision.
> 
> Well having KP and KXXS both, I honestly always go for the KXXS. It just plain simple sounds better to me in all areas.
> 
> ...



Of course I read your review, that's why now I have all these doubts. The real question is whether to go for the Kxxs or something more expensive, which surpasses both loosely.


----------



## Animagus (Jun 27, 2019)

cqtek said:


> And you're asking me...?  I'm just like you
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I read your review, that's why now I have all these doubts. The real question is whether to go for the Kxxs or something more expensive, which surpasses both loosely.



Haha thanks! Well then it depends if you have buyer's remorse or not. Ha! More money can surely get you a lot but I'll still suggest you give KXXS a shot. Wow that rhymes!  Even if you don't find it to be much of an upgrade from KP, I'm sure there'll be a lot of takers without you making a loss. Or try auditioning it if you can.


----------



## FastAndClean

i just got the Audiosense T800, they are a real deal


----------



## CoiL

HunterT said:


> You have quite a lot of confidence without having tried the kxxs yourself, just by hear say. Hehe
> I got to audition the kxxs for a little while and think that it is substantially refined for it to NOT be just a sidegrade. I'm personally going to get the kxxs and either give the KP to my sibling or sell it in the near future.


Well, like I said, I was told that and based off from graphs, they almost measure same too, which I would take rather as "sidegrade" than real upgrade. I belive KXXS is probably better in every area - but how much? And that`s the thing - I don`t think it is SO much better to call it "upgrade". JMSO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So i'm going to chime in. DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS. I have a display pair of IE800 that I got from an audio store, so I didn't pay $800 for them, but substantially less, and still, I love the Senn IE800 more than I do the previous woodie flagship JVC FW01. When i alternated between the two, the only thing i'm getting better of in terms of technicality from the FW01 is timbre. There's that distinct and vibrant hi resolution timbre you get from the woodies you just don't get from other earphones. With the IE800, I get better bass speed, comparable soundstage and imaging, but a winning combination when you incorporate comfort. It's 10X more comfortable than the JVC. I love the sound I get from the Senn's right out of my phone or DAP. No amp needed to have truly enjoyable sound. This is why I'm selling my Moondrop Kanas Pro. Sure I enjoy the MKP, but I find myself reaching for the IE800 more often, or the Tin T3, because I don't need to carry around the amp like I do for the MKP or even the E80. My Fiio isn't the smallest or lightest amp, so the fewer times I have to carry it around, the better. I also love my Sennheiser Jubilee headphones. Isolation is whack, but for listening in a quiet environment, I lose myself in the sound. Both the IE800 and Jubilee provide me with fun and engaging listens. I have others that spit out details more readily, but the IE800 is still a FUN listen that supplies ample details and technical engagement. Are they overpriced? I guess it depends on what you pay for them, and the joy you get out of them. I paid as much for my pair as I did the JVC, and I like them better. I won't sell them like i will the Kanas Pro, but top my ears, my preference, and my opinion, the IE800 are better for me and technically as proficient and more fun to wear and listen than both the Kanas and JVC. 

Yes, I'm selling the Kanas Pro for $110 USD, so that's a testament to how much I think the Senn's are worth it....to ME.


----------



## Lurk650

Amp for the MKP? Seems fine straight out of my ES100 & ZX300


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Lurk650 said:


> Amp for the MKP? Seems fine straight out of my ES100 & ZX300



Not for driving, but for them to sound their best. Optimization.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 27, 2019)

I wrote a review of the Sennheiser IE  500 PRO, and my co-blogger wrote a second opinion.

On the respective Senns thread it was concluded I was biased because (a) I didn't have ownership (it was a loaner and not a freebie) and (b) I generally don't like to spend more than $200 on an earphone. The treble starts rolling off in the upper midrange, at about 2 kHz which was attributed to a measurement bias. That's how easy it is to dismiss rigorous work. Will I soon be shilling loaners?

The price of the IE 500 PRO is justified either because of an enormous R&D cost or not at all as it was set by a bunch of marketing psychologists...but it is not justified by production cost, which should be approximately the same as in the $99 IE 40 PRO (add a German salary bonus). An indication that the pricing is more on the fantasy side is the pricing of the cable at 79 USD/EUR. It is a 4-core cable almost identical to the $7 one I use with my UE900s.  The IE 500 PRO has the purpose to bring out vocals for stage musicians but it does the opposite because of the missing upper midrange.



Spoiler: Missing upper midrange











Coming myself from the German educational system (later Canadian), it is very theoretical, and I wonder whether the engineers ever had people like you and me test the product.

I am with @jon parker that a $600 earphone should be built more lavishly than its $100 sibling...and I prefer the IE 40's cable. Here in Canada, the IE 500 PRO cost $749 CAD...which I find insane, whereas the $129 CAD IE 40 PRO are a good deal imo.

Following my review, a Sennheiser product manager contacted me and asked me a few questions. Great that they are welcoming comments to make their stuff more appealing to potential customers.

What is a bit odd is that Sennheiser Germany give away freebies generously whereas Sennheiser USA limit their loaner to 30 days.


----------



## kova4a (Jun 28, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The price of the IE 500 PRO is justified either because of an enormous R&D cost or not at all as it was set by a bunch of marketing psychologists...but it is not justified by production cost, which should be approximately the same as in the $99 IE 40 PRO (add a German salary bonus). An indication that the pricing is more on the fantasy side is the pricing of the cable at 79 USD/EUR. It is a 4-core cable almost identical to the $7 one I use with my UE900s.


That's the thing though, you can never take out the R&D cost out of the equation and judge a product solely on what you think is its production cost. One can always justify the price of something by using simple psychology for the sake of your own arguments. For instance, I can say that Sennheiser decided to use a light plastic shell for all the new models because they are intended for stage use and Sennheiser wanted them to be as light as possible while retaining durability. Then I can ask why does JVC has several wooden series with pretty much exactly the same housing and wooden dome diaphragm but some of them cost 100 bucks and some of them several times more while essentially they look the same and have almost the same specs? So using the same build in both the cheap and the expensive models is fine for JVC but not for Sennheiser? Then you say that it uses wooden housings which are more expensive than plastic or metal and I tell you that House of Marley and other brands make wooden iems and they sell them for 10-20 bucks, not 10-20 times more.

Then I can start bashing all high-end multi-driver models of pretty much all brands as they all have pretty much the same plastic acrylic builds across all price ranges and the only difference is the number of drivers. Someone will say that this or that model has 2, 3, 4 more drivers, so that justifies a $500, 1000, 1500 price difference but if you don't consider the R&D cost then what warrants these high prices as a 10-driver iem that costs $1000-2000 has a production cost of $200-300 and all those "bang for your buck" chi-fi multi-driver iems using bellsing drivers have way way lower production cost than the "bargain" prices they are being sold at, not to mention than they don't even use actual R&D but usually just put some drivers together and cross their fingers from what I've heard.

And in the end whether something is worth its asking price is really affected by you personal finance and what you are willing to pay. Few years ago I used to bash on expensive tech products and how the prices of smartphones, for example, are getting really ridiculous and bashed on the new flagships costing 1000 bucks. Now I have a $1000 phone myself coz now I can easily afford it - it doesn't matter that it's not really worth it. I bet that if I get into an argument with my neighbor he will have similar thoughts about his 50k gas-guzzling Hummer


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Not for driving, but for them to sound their best. Optimization.



Eh, you lost me there?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

peter123 said:


> Eh, you lost me there?



Not for volume. Amps are used for hard to drive earphones or headphones, to achieve personally acceptable volume, and sometimes to optimize the sound of the iem. The MKP don't need an amp for volume, but to make them sound their best, an amp is recommended.


----------



## CoiL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Not for volume. Amps are used for hard to drive earphones or headphones, to achieve personally acceptable volume, and sometimes to optimize the sound of the iem. The MKP don't need an amp for volume, but to make them sound their best, an amp is recommended.


Yeah, it is better with low output impedance source and mA, though current new DAPs are mostly filling the check-box, phones too but not many.


----------



## HunterT

CoiL said:


> Well, like I said, I was told that and based off from graphs, they almost measure same too, which I would take rather as "sidegrade" than real upgrade. I belive KXXS is probably better in every area - but how much? And that`s the thing - I don`t think it is SO much better to call it "upgrade". JMSO.



No offense but I would personally form and post such a hard opinion in forums after listening and comparing the products...rather than listening to someone else's opinion or by looking at graphs measured by someone else. But well we all can't be the same.


----------



## CoiL

HunterT said:


> No offense but I would personally form and post such a hard opinion in forums after listening and comparing the products...rather than listening to someone else's opinion or by looking at graphs measured by someone else. But well we all can't be the same.


Look, read Moondrop thread. I even posted some comments and impressions from audio-enthusiasts opinions regarding KXXS vs. KPE... improvement? yes. But again, little, not to call it real "upgrade" in terms of "another lever" iEM you or someone else should definitely "upgrade" to.
If I would get KXXS instead KPE, I`m sure I would like them more. But I probably wouldn`t call it "upgrade" to kPE, rather improved KPE.
I would call something like Sony EX800ST or A8 as an "upgrade". Anyway, it is all very subjective and your opinion is no better than me, even You having heard both, as we all have different hearing response and have different gear matchup, different tips, different size ears etc.
I was just trying to give sensible opinion on this and "slow down" impluse buys just because someone tells one is definitely better than other and calls it "upgrade".


----------



## castleofargh

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Not for volume. Amps are used for hard to drive earphones or headphones, to achieve personally acceptable volume, and sometimes to optimize the sound of the iem. The MKP don't need an amp for volume, but to make them sound their best, an amp is recommended.


you're giving zero information. no concept of power, distortions, or other "optimizers" of IEMs sound that would be considered not making them sound their "best". anything can be better if you replace a crap device with a better one, but you're so vague that there is simply no case to be made. you can go around all over the forum and say for each IEM that it needs an amp to sound its best, that will make you look like a connoisseur of sort I guess. but as we will have several instances of DAPs or cellphones actually performing better than some random amp, the only thing you're really saying that is not going to be disproved, is that better is better, or that more is more.

I'm not saying that this IEM isn't strongly dependent on the source, I haven't tried or measured one so I don't know. but the sensitivity is high without being crazy high, so power is pretty much never going to be an issue and background noise from a source should only be an issue on notably noisy sources. then the impedance seems to be a very flat line near 32ohm, meaning that we won't have any issues with current limits in some cheap sources or certain cellphones like we'd potentially get with IEMs that drop as low as 5ohm somewhere. it also means that the impedance of the source is not going to alter massively the signature of the IEM. so while I don't know if that IEM is source dependent or not, I can at least say that it doesn't show any of the most typical reasons why an IEM would be obviously source dependent. and that leads me to wonder if you're correct? and if you are, what is actually being affected?


----------



## superuser1

I cant understand people commenting about a particular iem without even listening to them. Delusional?! Pray tell me...


----------



## chinmie

anyhoo, i don't know if this is relevant to this thread, but i discover this (Nillkin Go) , and i recommend this for someone looking for true wireless that sounds in the realm of the ER4XR in eq: no exaggerated bass, clean mids and treble, also fast note decay, and intimate presentation. clean and tasteful. the difference is this one doesn't block noise much, really closer to open back iems or the EX1000 in it's level of isolation. I'm using whirlwind tips, but snipped the inner ribs a bit so i get a more snug fit


----------



## zazaboy

@chinmie how is the detail retrieval and soundstage on this things better then tranya t3?


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> @chinmie how is the detail retrieval and soundstage on this things better then tranya t3?



i never tried the Tranya T3


----------



## peter123

castleofargh said:


> you're giving zero information. no concept of power, distortions, or other "optimizers" of IEMs sound that would be considered not making them sound their "best". anything can be better if you replace a crap device with a better one, but you're so vague that there is simply no case to be made. you can go around all over the forum and say for each IEM that it needs an amp to sound its best, that will make you look like a connoisseur of sort I guess. but as we will have several instances of DAPs or cellphones actually performing better than some random amp, the only thing you're really saying that is not going to be disproved, is that better is better, or that more is more.
> 
> I'm not saying that this IEM isn't strongly dependent on the source, I haven't tried or measured one so I don't know. but the sensitivity is high without being crazy high, so power is pretty much never going to be an issue and background noise from a source should only be an issue on notably noisy sources. then the impedance seems to be a very flat line near 32ohm, meaning that we won't have any issues with current limits in some cheap sources or certain cellphones like we'd potentially get with IEMs that drop as low as 5ohm somewhere. it also means that the impedance of the source is not going to alter massively the signature of the IEM. so while I don't know if that IEM is source dependent or not, I can at least say that it doesn't show any of the most typical reasons why an IEM would be obviously source dependent. and that leads me to wonder if you're correct? and if you are, what is actually being affected?



^^This


----------



## Lurk650

superuser1 said:


> I cant understand people commenting about a particular iem without even listening to them. Delusional?! Pray tell me...



It is actually against forum rules, IIRC


----------



## loomisjohnson

kova4a said:


> That's the thing though, you can never take out the R&D cost out of the equation and judge a product solely on what you think is its production cost. One can always justify the price of something by using simple psychology for the sake of your own arguments. For instance, I can say that Sennheiser decided to use a light plastic shell for all the new models because they are intended for stage use and Sennheiser wanted them to be as light as possible while retaining durability. Then I can ask why does JVC has several wooden series with pretty much exactly the same housing and wooden dome diaphragm but some of them cost 100 bucks and some of them several times more while essentially they look the same and have almost the same specs? So using the same build in both the cheap and the expensive models is fine for JVC but not for Sennheiser? Then you say that it uses wooden housings which are more expensive than plastic or metal and I tell you that House of Marley and other brands make wooden iems and they sell them for 10-20 bucks, not 10-20 times more.
> 
> Then I can start bashing all high-end multi-driver models of pretty much all brands as they all have pretty much the same plastic acrylic builds across all price ranges and the only difference is the number of drivers. Someone will say that this or that model has 2, 3, 4 more drivers, so that justifies a $500, 1000, 1500 price difference but if you don't consider the R&D cost then what warrants these high prices as a 10-driver iem that costs $1000-2000 has a production cost of $200-300 and all those "bang for your buck" chi-fi multi-driver iems using bellsing drivers have way way lower production cost than the "bargain" prices they are being sold at, not to mention than they don't even use actual R&D but usually just put some drivers together and cross their fingers from what I've heard.
> 
> And in the end whether something is worth its asking price is really affected by you personal finance and what you are willing to pay. Few years ago I used to bash on expensive tech products and how the prices of smartphones, for example, are getting really ridiculous and bashed on the new flagships costing 1000 bucks. Now I have a $1000 phone myself coz now I can easily afford it - it doesn't matter that it's not really worth it. I bet that if I get into an argument with my neighbor he will have similar thoughts about his 50k gas-guzzling Hummer


big western brands like senn, which actually comply with intellectual property laws, market and promote through distributors and do original r&d, must necessarily charge more than their chinese counterparts. i also don't think that sale price should necessarily be proportional to number of drivers. i do believe that beyond a certain price point, the iem should use premium materials, premium cables and top-flight aesthetics and that a lot of what's out there is wildly overpriced by any metric. that said, there are also a number of well-built, good sounding mainstream iems which are very fairly priced (the focal sphear and pioneer ch9t come to mind)


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> big western brands like senn, which actually comply with intellectual property laws, market and promote through distributors and do original r&d, must necessarily charge more than their chinese counterparts. i also don't think that sale price should necessarily be proportional to number of drivers. i do believe that beyond a certain price point, the iem should use premium materials, premium cables and top-flight aesthetics and that a lot of what's out there is wildly overpriced by any metric. that said, there are also a number of well-built, good sounding mainstream iems which are very fairly priced (the focal sphear and pioneer ch9t come to mind)


Don't forget, we have two benchmarks for evaluating the perceived value of the Sennheiser IE 500 PRO:
1. The smaller sibling IE 40 PRO
2. The price of the 4-core replacement cable

The internal price ratio 500/40 is 6:1 and the external ratio Senn cable/Chinese cable is 11:1. And for the unboxing artists: it is essentially the same "sensation" for each...same box etc. That's what was guiding my judgement. And A/B-ing the 500s and 40s, of course...

Coincidentally, I recently A/B-ed the 500s with the Focal Sphear...reasoning for buying the Sphears at the time: only in-ears model [at the time] of a major, well-respected headphone manufacturer can't be bad. Right now at $129 list.

In the end it comes down to whether the customers accept the pricing (a) before and (b) after their purchase (buyer's remorse).


----------



## jon parker

Otto Motor said:


> Don't forget, we have two benchmarks for evaluating the perceived value of the Sennheiser IE 500 PRO:
> 1. The smaller sibling IE 40 PRO
> 2. The price of the 4-core replacement cable
> 
> ...



I would need to go back and double check this but i think they said it is the same driver just tuned 'better' for the more expensive model !?!


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> I would need to go back and double check this but i think they said it is the same driver just tuned 'better' for the more expensive model !?!


is not the same driver, ie 40 pro has 10mm driver, the 500 pro has that micro 7mm driver from the ie800


----------



## Wiljen

Status Audio IEM2X review went live yesterday on my blog.

Put it up here this morning.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/status-audio-iem2x.23796/reviews

good 1st effort, but needs a bit of work on the treble yet.


----------



## Wiljen

Three more coming either this weekend or early next week.  1 good, 2 also ran.

Kinboofi Mx3
Tripowin TP10
Dudios Free Mini


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> is not the same driver, ie 40 pro has 10mm driver, the 500 pro has that micro 7mm driver from the ie800



Cool, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Otto Motor

jon parker said:


> I would need to go back and double check this but i think they said it is the same driver just tuned 'better' for the more expensive model !?!


Nope, 40s sport a 10 mm driver and the 400s/500s have a 7 mm driver.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Three more coming either this weekend or early next week.  1 good, 2 also ran.
> 
> Kinboofi Mx3
> Tripowin TP10
> Dudios Free Mini


I am getting more and more disillusioned with investigating earphones/writing reviews as too many manufacturers and sellers clearly want advertisement and not rigour.  And I am getting even more disillusioned because consumers/readers appear to want the same. This creates a feedback loop: more "reviews" by more "reviewers" in the fight of companies for share in the ever more crowded market...ever increasing quantity at the expense of quality, the latter will be dried out by lack of supplies.

This question will become increasingly important: whom to believe?

P.S. Not to be misunderstood. I treasure @Wiljen's reviews/opinions. And this raises another point: contributions to threads are often not judged by their content but entirely by personal like/dislike of the contributor. Such personal things should not play a role in judging quality or the validity of a post.


----------



## Jackpot77

Otto Motor said:


> I am getting more and more disillusioned with investigating earphones/writing reviews as too many manufacturers and sellers clearly want advertisement and not rigour.  And I am getting even more disillusioned because consumers/readers appear to want the same. This creates a feedback loop: more "reviews" by more "reviewers" in the fight of companies for share in the ever more crowded market...ever increasing quantity at the expense of quality, the latter will be dried out by lack of supplies.
> 
> This question will become increasingly important: whom to believe?
> 
> P.S. Not to be misunderstood. I treasure @Wiljen's reviews/opinions. And this raises another point: contributions to threads are often not judged by their content but entirely by personal like/dislike of the contributor. Such personal things should not play a role in judging quality or the validity of a post.



Read a few of your reviews recently, and I'd say stick to the rigorous approach and critical analysis, it is much appreciated by a lot of people out there including myself.

Reviewing is a difficult line to walk - you need to make it informative and entertaining for the people reading it, but more than anything, it needs to be an honest and factual take on how you hear the earphone. I've been really lucky with the reviews I've been able to do, as I usually manage to find things I know will appeal to my preferences rather than review stuff that I know I won't like. Makes it a lot easier to point out the flaws when you still like the end product! 

As you say, promotion and sales is driving more and more reviews - more voices is a good thing, just as long as people learn to filter each review through their own biases and preferences, and do the same for the user. I think knowing what sort of thing the reviewer likes Listening to is almost as important as the description of the sound itself, as it gives the reader a proper baseline to judge the opinions.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2019)

CANadaJAM took place on 26 June in Calgary. Head-Fier @SuperLuigi received 30 earphones from Biodegraded and myself destined for a school in northern India.



Spoiler: Men with beards at CANAadaJAM Calgary


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

peter123 said:


> ^^This


 
So you want me to go into scientific explanations for using an amp with the MKP? To save you the retort, since i'm not a science nerd, let me put in in as layman terms as possible. 

When I use the E80 without an amp for example, the details in the music don't pop or present themselves as clearly as when I plug i into the amp. The amp makes the details clearer and more present in the music. A crash shows up I didn't quite hear without the amp, or a hard pan left guitar strum. I also don't need to use the volume knob as high. 

So when I put in the MKP, directly into a phone or DAP, I don't need to turn the volume knob too far up to get good loudness for me. For some, that might be different, but for me, 30-35 out of 100 volume level is sufficient. Like the E80, when I plug in the amp, lo and behold, details show up clearer and more present. Bass is punchier and the highs appear more present. I guess it's because of the magic powers inside the AMP. You'd know the scientific jargon better than I would apparently. So when you use the MKP with an amp, it sounds better than directly from a phone or DAP, like the E80. Details and technicalities of this particular IEM shine through more readily. 

As opposed to the T3, which sound very similar either out of a phone, dap, or with the amp. Actually I prefer them without an amp because the highs can get a tad out of hand with an amp. 

Thanks for the patience while I clarified how an amp affects iems.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> CANadaJAM took place on 26 June in Calgary. Head-Fier @SuperLuigi received 30 earphones from Biodegraded and myself destined for a school in northern India.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images of CANAadaJAM Calgary



@Otto Motor, I'm THISCLOSE togetting the IE40 as my daily gym/long walk/bike ride daily driver. Would you recommend them? And if so, are they good with details and timbre while still providing an accurate presentation with "life". Not necessarily "fun", but with enough life to be a fun listen?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> @Otto Motor, I'm THISCLOSE togetting the IE40 as my daily gym/long walk/bike ride daily driver. Would you recommend them? And if so, are they good with details and timbre while still providing an accurate presentation with "life". Not necessarily "fun", but with enough life to be a fun listen?


Yes, I think it is the best rounded package in a square box since sliced bread in terms of everything from fit, comfort to sound. But some think the upper treble is too much...too much tizzing cymbals for some, which doesn't bother me.

And I put my money where my mouth it -- presently trying to buy out the review unit.

Read the second opinion by Biodegraded carefully - who has not really liked a single earphone he has commented on.

Spot the difference:


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So you want me to go into scientific explanations for using an amp with the MKP? To save you the retort, since i'm not a science nerd, let me put in in as layman terms as possible.
> 
> When I use the E80 without an amp for example, the details in the music don't pop or present themselves as clearly as when I plug i into the amp. The amp makes the details clearer and more present in the music. A crash shows up I didn't quite hear without the amp, or a hard pan left guitar strum. I also don't need to use the volume knob as high.
> 
> ...



Of course you can't explain it scientifically because there's no scientific reason or parameters that can explain what your claiming. 

I've heard enough amps/daps/phones paired with enough headphones and IEM's to know that some sounds better together than others (matching). This has absolutely nothing to do with power but the interaction between source and speaker.

But by all means, if you want to believe that it's the power output of the source (given that it has enough power to drive the speaker in question, this can be measured scientifically) please do. What really matters is the way you enjoy listening to them and since I'm not you I can't possibly have any opinion on this


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, I think it is the best rounded package in a square box since sliced bread in terms of everything from fit, comfort to sound. But some think the upper treble is too much...too much tizzing cymbals for some, which doesn't bother me.
> 
> And I put my money where my mouth it -- presently trying to buy out the review unit.
> 
> ...



You sold me. I trust your judgement, and I can deal with upper treble sizzle. I use the T3 right now as my travel iem and they can have sizzle, though not too bad. I think the sizzle on the TFZ Kings are more prominent than the T3, and the JVC's can also have some slight sizz on certain tracks, so I'm gonna give them a go, as well as the Moondrop Crescents. I love the brass.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> ...as well as the Moondrop Crescents. I love the brass.


Hey, I also recommend the Crescents... which costs 1/6th of the MKP...I'll send the MKPs on to the next reviewer without hesitation, but not the Crescents. We have the blessing by earphone wizard shotXXXshane on this one. What I also like: Moondrop are not based in Guangdong/Shenzen but in Chengdu, Sichuan...where my company had an office...a great city.

The Crescents are really good earphones for little money...isn't that what Chifi was originally mainly about?

And I favour the IE 40 PRO much over the MKPs.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, I also recommend the Crescents... which costs 1/6th of the MKP...I'll send the MKPs on to the next reviewer without hesitation, but not the Crescents. We have the blessing by earphone wizard shotXXXshane on this one. What I also like: Moondrop are not based in Guangdong/Shenzen but in Chengdu, Sichuan...where my company had an office...a great city.
> 
> The Crescents are really good earphones for little money...isn't that what Chifi was originally mainly about?
> 
> And I favour the IE 40 PRO much over the MKPs.



Thank you for the insight, Otto! I just pulled the trigger on both. I'll let y'all know what I think when they arrive on Monday. I should also be getting back my re-cabled UE700 dual BA on Monday as well. Three iem's in one day! Monday shall be glorious for my ears! Looking forward to listening to my old UE700's side by side with my Doppios. The UE700 have sat unused for 4 years until I decided to get them re-cabled via btg, so i've never had the opportunity to compare the two.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

FastAndClean said:


>



????


----------



## FastAndClean

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> ????


that is a description of the latest KZ earphones, i find it funny, i am actually a little paranoid about it


----------



## redrol

peter123 said:


> Of course you can't explain it scientifically because there's no scientific reason or parameters that can explain what your claiming.
> 
> I've heard enough amps/daps/phones paired with enough headphones and IEM's to know that some sounds better together than others (matching). This has absolutely nothing to do with power but the interaction between source and speaker.
> 
> But by all means, if you want to believe that it's the power output of the source (given that it has enough power to drive the speaker in question, this can be measured scientifically) please do. What really matters is the way you enjoy listening to them and since I'm not you I can't possibly have any opinion on this


I hear big differences between DAPs with different power levels, DAC chips, etc.    I actually think it is the way the impedance curve of the IEM interacts with the power section of the DAP.    This is not cut and dry whatsoever.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

FastAndClean said:


> that is a description of the latest KZ earphones, i find it funny, i am actually a little paranoid about it



 I'm not a fan of KZ. I have two or three, and don't even have them listed on my signature. I also have the Teac InCore ZE-1000 and the **** XBA 6in1, but don't list them. The 6in1 have decent sound, but the build quality sucks. 2 units died. The KZ I have are the ZS5, ZS6, and AS06, and they all pretty much suck. Excellent soundstage all three, but timbre and detal retrieval all fall flat. 

So i can feel ya on the "paranoid" part lol


----------



## Broquen

May dynamics and background noise improve when an amp is used?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Broquen said:


> May dynamics and background noise improve when an amp is used?



I think so. Yes.


----------



## chinmie

i always think that why having some amps seems to "Sound better" (or on other scenario, sounds better than other amps) is a matter of output impedance rating, also the way it colors/give eq difference the sound slightly, and the way it handles crossfeed and such? i dont think driving power makes a difference in sound, unless we're using the gain switches and volume match them


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> i always think that why having some amps seems to "Sound better" (or on other scenario, sounds better than other amps) is a matter of output impedance rating, also the way it colors/give eq difference the sound slightly, and the way it handles crossfeed and such? i dont think driving power makes a difference in sound, unless we're using the gain switches and volume match them


Gear matching and importance in resulting sound isn`t so easy as many ppl think and often overlook, knowing jackzhit about it (I also don`t know everything about it).

For example KZ ZS5v1 (very low impedance) is good example of low output impedance in need to properly power all the drivers it has and bring it to "optimal" sound. Also having more mA improves sound noticeably as all those drivers without crossover circuit can then have "juice" for optimal working level. Connect that IEM to phone and You`ll be disappointed.

About KPE, I`m with @FreeWheelinAudioLuv. Powering it with enough of mA, improves bass&percussion tightness and makes overall FR slightly more "coherent". I notice this very well with my DAP, when I use LO (tho little different impedance) it sounds littlebit "lifeless and thin" but out of HO it sounds noticeably more "fuller" and tight.

Call it opamp "coloring", capacitors "coloring", impedance curve @ play or whatever... it isn`t so easy as amp / no amp.


----------



## castleofargh

CoiL said:


> Gear matching and importance in resulting sound isn`t so easy as many ppl think and often overlook, knowing jackzhit about it (I also don`t know everything about it).
> 
> For example KZ ZS5v1 (very low impedance) is good example of low output impedance in need to properly power all the drivers it has and bring it to "optimal" sound. Also having more mA improves sound noticeably as all those drivers without crossover circuit can then have "juice" for optimal working level. Connect that IEM to phone and You`ll be disappointed.
> 
> ...


of course it's not as easy as amp or no amp, because there is always an amp. every DAP or cellphone has an internal amp available. so the matter is about this amp section VS that amp section and what changes between them. which makes 2 things completely obvious:
1/ just adding randomly a portable amp does not in anyway ensure superior anything. it's going to often be a case by case problem.
2/ we first need to have some sort of significant issue with our setup for a different amp to even have the hope of mitigating or solving that issue. otherwise the chances for a clearly noticeable difference are a lot less likely to happen. 


about more KZ ZS5 , the specs I found online:

Sensitivity: 106dB/mW
Impedance: 16Ω
can't tell if it's accurate or not, but let's at least try that as an example. to reach 115dB at 1kHz with those specs, you'd need 8mW!!! not exactly a massive number. it doesn't matter how many drivers and how they're wired, to send more power through that IEM the specs are saying that you will have to go louder than 115dB at 1kHz.
if the IEM happens to reach a much lower impedance somewhere, maybe we'd reach a point where the increase in current at those frequencies are too much for the DAP or cellphone. but then it's an issue about having enough power into let's say maybe 8ohm or however low the IEM goes in the audible range. can you tell that you're getting a more powerful amp into 8ohm or whatever low value? half the time you won't have a clue because the amp specs will tend to show max power only into higher loads. and depending on the amp's design, the max power may increase into lower impedance, or instead, consistently drop. we even get on occasion an automatic switch when passing a given value, and then a load to power graph may simply change direction somewhere. so what are we really talking about here when we say more power?
I also have a personal issue with how confident you are with power increase causing the impressions you describe in the first place. as far as I can tell, it's not like power was the only variable changing in your example, so what made you decide to pick that one correlation and conclude that it was it?
I always end up like a guy who's saying that power doesn't matter. I'm not meaning to say that at all, but as power is the go to scapegoat for audiophiles, I do end up saying that what they're talking about is probably not power, a lot.


as for your example for the KPE, well I have kind of the same remarks as above, but you've suffered enough   plus a question. did you mistype and write LO and HO when meaning to talk about high and low gain settings?
PS: in both cases I argue that it did not properly demonstrate what you're talking about.

how do they say? don't hate the game, hate me ^_^.


----------



## CoiL

castleofargh said:


> of course it's not as easy as amp or no amp, because there is always an amp. every DAP or cellphone has an internal amp available. so the matter is about this amp section VS that amp section and what changes between them. which makes 2 things completely obvious:
> 1/ just adding randomly a portable amp does not in anyway ensure superior anything. it's going to often be a case by case problem.
> 2/ we first need to have some sort of significant issue with our setup for a different amp to even have the hope of mitigating or solving that issue. otherwise the chances for a clearly noticeable difference are a lot less likely to happen.
> 
> ...


I was talking about ZS5v1 which is not 16Ohm, If I remember correctly it was about 4.2Ohm or something like that, search for Hakuzen measurements about it and how it reacts to different output impedance and amping.

About amping different things - I`m not going to dive into such technical subject as I`m clearly not so smart in this as You are... but I trust my ears along with specs, not only specs on paper and measurements. But about KPE bass& percussion "tightening", maybe it needs more "juice" (mA) to produce more "accurate" sounds when low frequencies are played, idk and I`m not going to start to do "scientific" research about it to "prove" what my ears hear. I just shared my experience and opinion on this and if You want to discredit me, be my quest, I don`t care


----------



## Otto Motor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm not a fan of KZ. I have two or three, and don't even have them listed on my signature. I also have the Teac InCore ZE-1000 and the **** XBA 6in1, but don't list them. The 6in1 have decent sound, but the build quality sucks. 2 units died. The KZ I have are the ZS5, ZS6, and AS06, and they all pretty much suck. Excellent soundstage all three, but timbre and detal retrieval all fall flat.
> 
> So i can feel ya on the "paranoid" part lol


KZ? I lost track after purchasing the AS10 while there are now another two spinoff companies shelling out even more models. Even if I wanted, it is simply too much from one company (conglomerate) to digest. I gave away most BA models but hung on to their early single DDs. 

To this very day, I cannot get used to the sound of the ZS6...super build, but otherwise not for my ears.


----------



## castleofargh

CoiL said:


> I was talking about ZS5v1 which is not 16Ohm, If I remember correctly it was about 4.2Ohm or something like that, search for Hakuzen measurements about it and how it reacts to different output impedance and amping.
> 
> About amping different things - I`m not going to dive into such technical subject as I`m clearly not so smart in this as You are... but I trust my ears along with specs, not only specs on paper and measurements. But about KPE bass& percussion "tightening", maybe it needs more "juice" (mA) to produce more "accurate" sounds when low frequencies are played, idk and I`m not going to start to do "scientific" research about it to "prove" what my ears hear. I just shared my experience and opinion on this and if You want to discredit me, be my quest, I don`t care


it has nothing to do with being smart or discrediting you. you state something and give you reasoning, I disagree so I explain why. you don't want to get technical so I will stop at making a diagnostic and correlation not implying causation: 
if you consider the variables involved in the actual action of using an amp with more current than the original, it should become pretty obvious that several things are likely to change beside current, like IDK, an entire amp! most of the changes could result in a different sound(audible or at least measurable depending on circumstances and the amount of change between amps). so when you go and cherry pick power or specifically current as the cause of you're impressions, and solution to make sound better with that IEM, I have questions. the likes of "why?" and "what happened to all the other potential causes beside current?".


about the ZS5V1, I see that the specs I read were BS. any idea about the sensitivity then? I vaguely remembered that the difference in version was just the position of the second BA in the noozle or some stuff like that, so I assumed they had the same specs.   but I have no reason to doubt that @hakuzen's pair did measure close to 4ohm in the low end. which is crazy IMO. one more IEM trying to murder amps. I don't think I ever saw an amp that behaved better with a very low impedance load, some do ok, but they all seem to pay a price(of course IEM manufacturers don't give a crap, they're trying to deal with distortions at maybe -40dB below signal, so amp measurements, that's godlike level of accuracy for them). 4ohm might test the current limiting design of a few amps, and make a few others fairly hot(I doubt that at typical IEM voltage level will make an amps burn or melt, but getting a little hot, that's likely). of course different amps will have more or less success at facing that monster. for, again, many possible reasons. causes including, but most certainly not exclusively linked to lack of current.


----------



## hakuzen

zs5v1 (was it first kz iem including balanced armatures?) was a mess design (or no-design at all). they threw in dynamic drivers and balanced armatures, in parallel without a crossover, hence the extreme low impedance.
curiously, the result sounded good enough, but this doesn't fix the horrible design.

such extreme low impedance demands much current from the amplifier or the amplifier section of sources.
and the limit of current of the electronic components can be reached. specially, the current limit of the opamps.
as long as volume is being increased, and the current gets near to the opamp limit, distortion grows up exponentially. when the limit is reached, the sound is clipped to protect the opamp (if it features over-current protection).
that's why, while any audio amplifier circuit can provide the needed voltage to feed zs5v1 conveniently, many fail due to the limit of current of their opamps.
and, in the case of enough current capabilities, the efficiency is lower, more energy drop, more heat, which affect to components durability.

there is another problem with extreme low load, in the case of amplifier sources which use decoupling capacitors at the end: extreme bass roll-off.

so the design of zs5v1 is a total failure, despite of buried or not connected balanced armature.
if interested, you can check details of all of this in "KZ measurements and discussion" at my signature.


----------



## chickenmoon

hakuzen said:


> *zs5v1 (was it first kz iem including balanced armatures?)* was a mess design (or no-design at all). they threw in dynamic drivers and balanced armatures, in parallel without a crossover, hence the extreme low impedance.
> curiously, the result sounded good enough, but this doesn't fix the horrible design.
> 
> such extreme low impedance demands much current from the amplifier or the amplifier section of sources.
> ...



First KZ hybrid was the ZST, incidentally the last KZ I purchased.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 30, 2019)

Here yet another review of the Smabat ST-10 earbud, right now on the blog, soon to be added to the 9 other reviews here on Head-Fi. I finally implemented the report on the 4 March CANada JAM *London* with @HungryPanda.


----------



## castleofargh

hakuzen said:


> zs5v1 (was it first kz iem including balanced armatures?) was a mess design (or no-design at all). they threw in dynamic drivers and balanced armatures, in parallel without a crossover, hence the extreme low impedance.
> curiously, the result sounded good enough, but this doesn't fix the horrible design.
> 
> such extreme low impedance demands much current from the amplifier or the amplifier section of sources.
> ...


there is always a multi driver without crossover here and there. the sony XBA versions with multiple drivers a few years ago became sort of famous when they came out(positive and negative fame). I guess it's like how someone every few years will make a multidriver headphone thinking that it works fine for speakers so why not do the same, not really getting why everybody else left those traps alone. ^_^ 

agreed with what you say. with one reserve being that "much current" remains a relative thing. it can be a lot for an IEM depending on the sensi(along with the listening level of each user of course), I'm not trying to diminish the drama that is 4ohm, because with all else equal, that's madness. but I would actually expect for example a few portable headphones to require as much and probably more current(and way more power) to output similar SPL. do you(or anybody else?) know the sensi this IEM had at 1kHz? as the 106dB at 1mW I found online was also probably not for that one.

about actually reaching some current limit for an amp, I think we envision the same few general scenarios(basically the amp is current limited, or not, with some variants), so wouldn't you expect most of those situations to turn sound into solid garbage instead of just making it lack some subjective audio qualities? because I remember a few times with old cellphones and below 16ohm relatively low sensi earbuds, where the result wasn't a matter of enjoying the sound, but more of an issue of trying to perceive the music behind the distorted sounds.


----------



## mochill

I have the Sony xba40 and they don't sound like a mess, they are pretty totl


----------



## hakuzen

chickenmoon said:


> First KZ hybrid was the ZST, incidentally the last KZ I purchased.


yea, you are right, thanks



castleofargh said:


> there is always a multi driver without crossover here and there. the sony XBA versions with multiple drivers a few years ago became sort of famous when they came out(positive and negative fame). I guess it's like how someone every few years will make a multidriver headphone thinking that it works fine for speakers so why not do the same, not really getting why everybody else left those traps alone. ^_^
> 
> agreed with what you say. with one reserve being that "much current" remains a relative thing. it can be a lot for an IEM depending on the sensi(along with the listening level of each user of course), I'm not trying to diminish the drama that is 4ohm, because with all else equal, that's madness. but I would actually expect for example a few portable headphones to require as much and probably more current(and way more power) to output similar SPL. do you(or anybody else?) know the sensi this IEM had at 1kHz? as the 106dB at 1mW I found online was also probably not for that one.
> 
> about actually reaching some current limit for an amp, I think we envision the same few general scenarios(basically the amp is current limited, or not, with some variants), so wouldn't you expect most of those situations to turn sound into solid garbage instead of just making it lack some subjective audio qualities? because I remember a few times with old cellphones and below 16ohm relatively low sensi earbuds, where the result wasn't a matter of enjoying the sound, but more of an issue of trying to perceive the music behind the distorted sounds.


that's why i provided the link for more details, zs5v1 sensitivity included; it is ~122 dB/V (99 dB/mW) @1kHz, not 106dB/mW as advertised.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1786#post-13965188


a) zs5v1 impedance:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1546#post-13774060





b) zs5v1 possible issues when using sources with:
1) output capacitors...2) high output impedance...3) low limit of current
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777918
After seeing ZS5 impedance characteristics (ZS5 & ZS6 impedance curves, 4.8Ω@1kHz) and sensitiveness, we can understand some of the reasons of them being so source dependent.

1- Sources which use output coupling capacitors.
These will provoke a bass roll-off; the lower impedance phones we plug (and the lower capacity of the capacitors), the more pronounced roll-off.

2- Sources with high output impedance.
These will provoke harsher upper-mids and treble (and maybe slight less bass); the higher output impedance, the harsher.

3- Sources with low power limit for such a low impedance load (~5Ω): low current limit.
These will provoke noticeable distortion when trying to get your usual sound level (volume); the lower the limit, the sooner they'll sound distorted when raising the volume.
For example, Sansas or Benjie S5 DAPs distort and clip sound soon with such lower loads.

Frequency response graph of ZS5 when using a coupling caps (470uF) source (Zishan DSD) -bass roll-off-, a "high" output impedance source (GhostAudio miniA1 amplifier, 15Ω) -harsher highs-, and a source with no coupling caps and output impedance <1Ω:






c) samples of sources not being able to provide the needed current without distortion/clipping:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1630#post-13819958

Some samples of sources (no coupling caps, low output impedance) power pairing with KZ ZS5 v1

(note: voltage and current are RMS; dB are SPL, except in graphs)
reminding ZS5 v1 and ZS6 impedance and sensitivity..
ZS5 v1 (4.8Ω @ 1kHz). sensitivity: ~122 dB/V (99 dB/mW).
ZS6 (14.3Ω @ 1kHz). sensitivity: ~127 dB/V (109 dB/mW).

*
Benjie S5* (DAP)
Volume steps: 30
ZS5 v1: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: 10 / 25mV / 5.20mA / 90dB peak 
ZS6: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: 15 / 78mV / 5.38mA / 105dB peak . 


*JDS Labs C5D* (USB DAC+amp / amp)
ZS5 v1: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: 117mV / 24.4mA / 103dB peak 
ZS6: 

*
SMSL iDEA* (USB DAC+amp)
Volume steps: ~20 (2.5dB/step, except first steps) .
ZS5 v1: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: ~14 / 257mV / 53.6mA / 110dB peak 
ZS6: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: ~17 / 618mV / 43.2mA / 123dB peak 

*
xDuoo X3* (DAP, rockbox)
ZS5 v1: maximum volume setting with "low" distortion: ~75% / 310mV / 64.6mA / 112dB peak 
ZS6: 


Considering this info, many sources provide enough power with low distortion to drive ZS5 v1.
The only ones which can't drive them properly are cheap DAPs like Benjie, or many smartphones, or weak amplifiers (and they are just fair with ZS6).
JDS Labs C5D can reach acceptable sound level (~103dB peak, let's say 90dB), but not enough if you like very loud volume.
SMSL iDEA / Sabaj Da2, and XDuoo X3, don't have any problem to drive ZS5 v1.


----------



## castleofargh

hakuzen said:


> yea, you are right, thanks
> 
> 
> that's why i provided the link for more details, zs5v1 sensitivity included; it is ~122 dB/V (99 dB/mW) @1kHz, not 106dB/mW as advertised.
> ...


thanks for this. I did look at the link and then maybe the first 3 links within the link, and stopped thinking it would probably just keep repeating the same FR and impedance information with other IEMs as comparison. which was already as much information as I expect to ever see for a given IEM. sorry that my laziness pushed you to write such an extensive post. again we do agree on the most common scenarios and how they can/will change sound. which is logic as electricity imposes those behaviors. 
but 99dB @1kHz into about 5ohm, that's really a bad case. my argument about portable headphones using as much or more likely even more current doesn't survive such numbers I'm afraid. or at least not with as many headphones as I thought. that thing is a monster.


----------



## hakuzen

castleofargh said:


> thanks for this. I did look at the link and then maybe the first 3 links within the link, and stopped thinking it would probably just keep repeating the same FR and impedance information with other IEMs as comparison. which was already as much information as I expect to ever see for a given IEM. sorry that my laziness pushed you to write such an extensive post. again we do agree on the most common scenarios and how they can/will change sound. which is logic as electricity imposes those behaviors.
> but 99dB @1kHz into about 5ohm, that's really a bad case. my argument about portable headphones using as much or more likely even more current doesn't survive such numbers I'm afraid. or at least not with as many headphones as I thought. that thing is a monster.


no problem, master, i should had copied and pasted first. it's been a pleasure.
yea, that zs5v1 is a monster, way more caveats than advantages. guess it needs around 50mA threshold components; cheap DAPs or most smartphones don't reach that


----------



## castleofargh

mochill said:


> I have the Sony xba40 and they don't sound like a mess, they are pretty totl


 there is nothing saying that they cannot, in fact I liked several of the XBA-XXXX (I'm secretly a hard Sony fanboy, even if their marketing often makes my eyes bleed). with that said the only one I still own is a single driver ^_^. it's just that going for multidriver design without crossovers that's making things overly complicated for the designers without any really clear benefit. those who think crossovers are bad will typically go for single driver designs, and those who don't think it's too bad, they will just use them. but multidriver and no crossover that's special. the overall impedance will still tend to be messy and probably low. with the bands overlapping on wild frequency ranges while being different drivers, there is always some risks of unwanted interactions like maybe getting into partial cancellation somewhere. with some crossover you can band limit each driver so if things go smoothly in the transition bands, you're in control. and then to tune the all thing without crossovers, they have to rely entirely on picking the drivers(or for sony, go as far as making them if I remember correctly), and maybe add some acoustic filters and specific internal geometry. all that for a result that isn't even more stable or objectively better than what could be done and is done by most manufacturers. it amounts to taking the road less traveled while knowing in advance that it's through a giant swamp with gators. it's doable with a lot more efforts but the chances to get in trouble are bigger. so I'd say it's a ballsy and strange decision at the same time.

now that I think about it, are all the XBA models without crossover or was that only for the first ones(2-3-4)?


----------



## Wiljen

Well two out of three aint bad as the old saying goes.  Unfortunately, neither of them are world beaters.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/30/tripowin-tp10/
https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/30/dudios-free-mini/


----------



## FastAndClean

castleofargh said:


> there is nothing saying that they cannot, in fact I liked several of the XBA-XXXX (I'm secretly a hard Sony fanboy, even if their marketing often makes my eyes bleed). with that said the only one I still own is a single driver ^_^. it's just that going for multidriver design without crossovers that's making things overly complicated for the designers without any really clear benefit. those who think crossovers are bad will typically go for single driver designs, and those who don't think it's too bad, they will just use them. but multidriver and no crossover that's special. the overall impedance will still tend to be messy and probably low. with the bands overlapping on wild frequency ranges while being different drivers, there is always some risks of unwanted interactions like maybe getting into partial cancellation somewhere. with some crossover you can band limit each driver so if things go smoothly in the transition bands, you're in control. and then to tune the all thing without crossovers, they have to rely entirely on picking the drivers(or for sony, go as far as making them if I remember correctly), and maybe add some acoustic filters and specific internal geometry. all that for a result that isn't even more stable or objectively better than what could be done and is done by most manufacturers. it amounts to taking the road less traveled while knowing in advance that it's through a giant swamp with gators. it's doable with a lot more efforts but the chances to get in trouble are bigger. so I'd say it's a ballsy and strange decision at the same time.
> 
> now that I think about it, are all the XBA models without crossover or was that only for the first ones(2-3-4)?


all the Sony multi driver in ears are without crossovers


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> I have the Sony xba40 and they don't sound like a mess, they are pretty totl



Nope. If we remember in actuality people liking the triple driver better and they quad was very picky and tip and source dependent. Very hard to work with. I sold mine. Yes, they could be excellent sounding but no one should lead people to believe that you should go and grab one cause they are pretty TOTL more than they should be warned that, while they have potential, but they have some risk to end up sounding from pretty "meh" to pretty damn sweet or somewhere in between.


----------



## CoiL (Jun 30, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> yea, that zs5v1 is a monster, way more caveats than advantages. *guess it needs around 50mA threshold components*; cheap DAPs or most smartphones don't reach that


That`s why I noticed change after changing to opamps which provide ~80mA per channel with ZS5v1.

Anyway, I really like ZS5v1 when properly amped


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22221

Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions.
Cheers!


----------



## chickenmoon

While waiting for my TFZ No3 Ti, an Audio-Technica ATH-CKR100iS arrived...


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> While waiting for my TFZ No3 Ti, an Audio-Technica ATH-CKR100iS arrived...


And


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> And



Very, very good.


----------



## zazaboy

@chickenmoon  what is your best iem for detail retrieval atm and soundstage?


----------



## chickenmoon

zazaboy said:


> @chickenmoon  what is your best iem for detail retrieval atm and soundstage?



I frankly don't really know. Those CKR100 maybe or perhaps the Flares. I've got an EX1000 too, that's supposed to be the best for both.


----------



## hakuzen

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Here is my review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22221
> 
> Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions.
> Cheers!


what a beauty!


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> Very, very good.





> Frequency Response 5 – 45,000 Hz
> Maximum Input Power 200 mW
> Sensitivity 110 dB/mW
> Impedance 80 ohms


Something different...


----------



## Folly

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Here is my review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22221
> 
> Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions.
> Cheers!



@Animagus  Excellent review. Do you prefer them to the KXXS?


----------



## Animagus

Folly said:


> @Animagus  Excellent review. Do you prefer them to the KXXS?



Thank you! It's a tough choice. I personally like both. To differentiate, if you want more boost in bass, choose KXXS. 4Pro has good fast bass which is very neutral in 020 and slightly north of neutral in 100. I like mids and treble in both. 4Pro's treble is what BA's are known for whereas KXXS' treble is Harman-ish. It totally depends which one you like more. The thing is one is a very well tuned dynamic and the other is a great 4BA driver with switchable tuning options. If you have budgetary constraints, then it makes the decision very easy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Jul 1, 2019)

I honestly dont feel like investing an exorbitant amount of cash after listening to these.


----------



## zazaboy

@chickenmoon I saw in your profile that you have this iems... which is better in your opinion semkarch SKC-CNT1, tfz king pro or the toneking nine tails would like a short comparison between these three...


----------



## chickenmoon

zazaboy said:


> @chickenmoon I saw in your profile that you have this iems... which is better in your opinion semkarch SKC-CNT1, tfz king pro or the toneking nine tails would like a short comparison between these three...



Semkarch: dark, King Pro: v-bright, Nine Tails: neutralish, all are good IEMs, not sure which is better.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ScottPilgrim said:


> I honestly dont feel like investing an exorbitant amount of cash after listening to these.



What are they?


----------



## HungryPanda

Those are the Sony MH755's if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Gee Simpson

HungryPanda said:


> Those are the Sony MH755's if I'm not mistaken



Thanks


----------



## mochill

ue superfi 5 EB


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

OOOOH LORDY! I got these two beauts in the mail today. I'm still waiting for my UE700 and a pair of TF10's I recently purchased for dirt cheap (I've been a TF10 owner twice before and absolutely loved them old school triple BA's, so a triple dip was warranted), but it will be hard pressed to come anywhere near the technical prowess of the Sennheiser IE40 Pro and the sweetness of the Moondrop Crescent. 

I still have a bit of burn in to perform on these two, but OOTB, the IE40 Pro are everything @Otto Motor talked about. These are the first monitors i've listened to where the timbre rivals that of the JVC woodies. You read that right. The timbre is extremely hi resolution and precise. It's beautiful listening to string instruments and piano, as the vibration, weight, and resonance of the guitar strums or piano pluck (?) really shines through. I listened side by side with the FW01, and the IE40 rivals the JVC, with superior bass response. It's faster and more resolving. Similar treble, and the JVC has meatier mids, while the IE40's mids are less sibilant. Since the IE40's are a way better and comfier fit, I'll reach for them much more often than the JVC's. The IE800's bass is deeper, has more sub bass, and is more fun for hip hop, pop, and jazz, while the IE40 I think it superior to the IE800 in airiness, highs, and soundstage, Yes, the IE40's have that Sennheiser soundstage for days. More comparisons to come, including the MKP and others. 

As for the Moondrop Crescent, these fabulous and cheap earphones make you scratch your head on why the Aria, Kanas, and others in their series are so much more expensive? My MKP are on their way out, but side by side, There isn't much difference between the two as far as sound. The MKP are louder, as these little beauts are kinda hard to drive, and the mids on the MKP are more pronounced and edgier, while the Crescent has a more laid back approach. A sweet sound that can be described as lush and wide. The MKP have better imaging, but when I listened to some songs like Toto - Africa, Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe - Themes, and Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me for details and timbre, the Crescent went toe to to with the much more expensive MKP, and if not for the slightly better mids and more refined bass (The Crescent's bass can be a bit heavyhanded, but I suspect that could settle with burn in and use), you could say the Crescent for $29.00 is a far better value sonically. @DannyBai wasn't kidding. The Crescent are one of the best sub $50.00 earphones on the market, and that ain't no joke. Looking forward to their maturing as time goes by. More to come in the next few days.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

HungryPanda said:


> Those are the Sony MH755's if I'm not mistaken


Panda knows his IEMs!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 2, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> OOOOH LORDY! I got these two beauts in the mail today. I'm still waiting for my UE700 and a pair of TF10's I recently purchased for dirt cheap (I've been a TF10 owner twice before and absolutely loved them old school triple BA's, so a triple dip was warranted), but it will be hard pressed to come anywhere near the technical prowess of the Sennheiser IE40 Pro and the sweetness of the Moondrop Crescent.
> 
> I still have a bit of burn in to perform on these two, but OOTB, the IE40 Pro are everything @Otto Motor talked about. These are the first monitors i've listened to where the timbre rivals that of the JVC woodies. You read that right. The timbre is extremely hi resolution and precise. It's beautiful listening to string instruments and piano, as the vibration, weight, and resonance of the guitar strums or piano pluck (?) really shines through. I listened side by side with the FW01, and the IE40 rivals the JVC, with superior bass response. It's faster and more resolving. Similar treble, and the JVC has meatier mids, while the IE40's mids are less sibilant. Since the IE40's are a way better and comfier fit, I'll reach for them much more often than the JVC's. The IE800's bass is deeper, has more sub bass, and is more fun for hip hop, pop, and jazz, while the IE40 I think it superior to the IE800 in airiness, highs, and soundstage, Yes, the IE40's have that Sennheiser soundstage for days. More comparisons to come, including the MKP and others.
> 
> As for the Moondrop Crescent, these fabulous and cheap earphones make you scratch your head on why the Aria, Kanas, and others in their series are so much more expensive? My MKP are on their way out, but side by side, There isn't much difference between the two as far as sound. The MKP are louder, as these little beauts are kinda hard to drive, and the mids on the MKP are more pronounced and edgier, while the Crescent has a more laid back approach. A sweet sound that can be described as lush and wide. The MKP have better imaging, but when I listened to some songs like Toto - Africa, Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe - Themes, and Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me for details and timbre, the Crescent went toe to to with the much more expensive MKP, and if not for the slightly better mids and more refined bass (The Crescent's bass can be a bit heavyhanded, but I suspect that could settle with burn in and use), you could say the Crescent for $29.00 is a far better value sonically. @DannyBai wasn't kidding. The Crescent are one of the best sub $50.00 earphones on the market, and that ain't no joke. Looking forward to their maturing as time goes by. More to come in the next few days.


Difference MKP - Crescent: $150. Both approach the Harman target curve. The MKP have a warm,  fatiguing low end that is totally disjointed from the neutral mids and highs. Mids are way too thin for my liking in the MKP. The MKPs therefore lack balance (I am applying a scale factoring in its $180 price tag). The Crescents are way more homogeneous sounding as they are warm throughout. I have been running my own little hype train on these for a while.  Similar graphs, different sounds. Will have to release reviews for each soon.



Once and for all: the MKPs are overhyped and overpriced, the Senns IE 40 PRO are much better in every aspect at 60% of the price. The $27 Crescents are like premium earphones in need of a bit of refinement.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 2, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Well two out of three aint bad as the old saying goes.  Unfortunately, neither of them are world beaters.
> 
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/30/tripowin-tp10/
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/30/dudios-free-mini/


When people bicker about measurements and their validity: the Tripowin's graph indicates right away and unambiguously that they are garbage: low-end missing in action and an annoying upper midrange Chifi peak piercing your eardrums...and no treble. Nobody needs these.

Curve interpretation skills save money in many cases!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

ScottPilgrim said:


> Panda knows his IEMs!



I took my pair to work with me just yesterday. I like digging them out just to give them a run. Same goes for my EX300's and my SHE3900. Sometimes I just dust them off and give em a spin. Decent pair of iem's, but a bit too smooth much of the time, and lacking imaging.


----------



## HerrXRDS

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> OOOOH LORDY! I got these two beauts in the mail today. I'm still waiting for my UE700 and a pair of TF10's I recently purchased for dirt cheap (I've been a TF10 owner twice before and absolutely loved them old school triple BA's, so a triple dip was warranted), but it will be hard pressed to come anywhere near the technical prowess of the Sennheiser IE40 Pro and the sweetness of the Moondrop Crescent.
> 
> I still have a bit of burn in to perform on these two, but OOTB, the IE40 Pro are everything @Otto Motor talked about. These are the first monitors i've listened to where the timbre rivals that of the JVC woodies. You read that right. The timbre is extremely hi resolution and precise. It's beautiful listening to string instruments and piano, as the vibration, weight, and resonance of the guitar strums or piano pluck (?) really shines through. I listened side by side with the FW01, and the IE40 rivals the JVC, with superior bass response. It's faster and more resolving. Similar treble, and the JVC has meatier mids, while the IE40's mids are less sibilant. Since the IE40's are a way better and comfier fit, I'll reach for them much more often than the JVC's. The IE800's bass is deeper, has more sub bass, and is more fun for hip hop, pop, and jazz, while the IE40 I think it superior to the IE800 in airiness, highs, and soundstage, Yes, the IE40's have that Sennheiser soundstage for days. More comparisons to come, including the MKP and others.
> 
> As for the Moondrop Crescent, these fabulous and cheap earphones make you scratch your head on why the Aria, Kanas, and others in their series are so much more expensive? My MKP are on their way out, but side by side, There isn't much difference between the two as far as sound. The MKP are louder, as these little beauts are kinda hard to drive, and the mids on the MKP are more pronounced and edgier, while the Crescent has a more laid back approach. A sweet sound that can be described as lush and wide. The MKP have better imaging, but when I listened to some songs like Toto - Africa, Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe - Themes, and Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me for details and timbre, the Crescent went toe to to with the much more expensive MKP, and if not for the slightly better mids and more refined bass (The Crescent's bass can be a bit heavyhanded, but I suspect that could settle with burn in and use), you could say the Crescent for $29.00 is a far better value sonically. @DannyBai wasn't kidding. The Crescent are one of the best sub $50.00 earphones on the market, and that ain't no joke. Looking forward to their maturing as time goes by. More to come in the next few days.



Wish I could listen to Crescent for more than an hour without condensation causing sound balance issues. If they ever make a version with the same signature and no condensation issues I'd pay even $300 for them. They are among my favorites and I like them more than many $300+ IEMs I had. I really enjoy their comfort and sound till the sound drops, so close yet so far. KPE is nowhere near as prone to condensation as these are.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> OOOOH LORDY! I got these two beauts in the mail today. I'm still waiting for my UE700 and a pair of TF10's I recently purchased for dirt cheap (I've been a TF10 owner twice before and absolutely loved them old school triple BA's, so a triple dip was warranted), but it will be hard pressed to come anywhere near the technical prowess of the Sennheiser IE40 Pro and the sweetness of the Moondrop Crescent.
> 
> I still have a bit of burn in to perform on these two, but OOTB, the IE40 Pro are everything @Otto Motor talked about. These are the first monitors i've listened to where the timbre rivals that of the JVC woodies. You read that right. The timbre is extremely hi resolution and precise. It's beautiful listening to string instruments and piano, as the vibration, weight, and resonance of the guitar strums or piano pluck (?) really shines through. I listened side by side with the FW01, and the IE40 rivals the JVC, with superior bass response. It's faster and more resolving. Similar treble, and the JVC has meatier mids, while the IE40's mids are less sibilant. Since the IE40's are a way better and comfier fit, I'll reach for them much more often than the JVC's. The IE800's bass is deeper, has more sub bass, and is more fun for hip hop, pop, and jazz, while the IE40 I think it superior to the IE800 in airiness, highs, and soundstage, Yes, the IE40's have that Sennheiser soundstage for days. More comparisons to come, including the MKP and others.
> 
> As for the Moondrop Crescent, these fabulous and cheap earphones make you scratch your head on why the Aria, Kanas, and others in their series are so much more expensive? My MKP are on their way out, but side by side, There isn't much difference between the two as far as sound. The MKP are louder, as these little beauts are kinda hard to drive, and the mids on the MKP are more pronounced and edgier, while the Crescent has a more laid back approach. A sweet sound that can be described as lush and wide. The MKP have better imaging, but when I listened to some songs like Toto - Africa, Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe - Themes, and Bonnie Raitt - I Can't Make You Love Me for details and timbre, the Crescent went toe to to with the much more expensive MKP, and if not for the slightly better mids and more refined bass (The Crescent's bass can be a bit heavyhanded, but I suspect that could settle with burn in and use), you could say the Crescent for $29.00 is a far better value sonically. @DannyBai wasn't kidding. The Crescent are one of the best sub $50.00 earphones on the market, and that ain't no joke. Looking forward to their maturing as time goes by. More to come in the next few days.





Otto Motor said:


> Difference MKP - Crescent: $150. Both approach the Harman target curve. The MKP have a warm,  fatiguing low end that is totally disjointed from the neutral mids and highs. Mids are way too thin for my liking in the MKP. The MKPs therefore lack balance (I am applying a scale factoring in its $180 price tag). The Crescents are way more homogeneous sounding as they are warm throughout. I have been running my own little hype train on these for a while.  Similar graphs, different sounds. Will have to release reviews for each soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Once and for all: the MKPs are overhyped and overpriced, the Senns IE 40 PRO are much better in every aspect at 60% of the price. The $27 Crescents are like premium earphones in need of a bit of refinement.



well, i still think folks here hyped the wrong version of Kanas. they choose the one that is shinier and has the closer eq response to ER4XR, which, from my observation among my audio friends, is not the sound for everyone. and also unfortunately the KP doesn't reach the level of ER4XR anyway, so for me it is stuck on it's own audio limbo. the KP is still a good jack of all trades, just doesn't excel in any. 

most people should just go for the grey one instead 

for me personally, my order of preference (of that kind of sound type) is:
crescent < MH755 < Kanas


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 2, 2019)

so where do you guys place the sennheiser ie40 and moondrop crescent are they the best sub iem under 200 or maybe under 500? compared to other iems...  would like hear the opinions of the users


----------



## zazaboy

@Otto Motor u gonna review the tanchjim cora ? people say its same level like moondrop crescent?


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 2, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> so where do you guys place the sennheiser ie40 and moondrop crescent *are they the best sub iem under 200 or maybe under 500?* compared to other iems...  would like hear the opinions of the users



Of course not, why do you even need to ask? (Disclaimer: I haven't listened to either of these).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 2, 2019)

chinmie said:


> well, i still think folks here hyped the wrong version of Kanas. they choose the one that is shinier and has the closer eq response to ER4XR, which, from my observation among my audio friends, is not the sound for everyone. and also unfortunately the KP doesn't reach the level of ER4XR anyway, so for me it is stuck on it's own audio limbo. the KP is still a good jack of all trades, just doesn't excel in any.
> 
> most people should just go for the grey one instead
> 
> ...


I only know the silver version of the MKP.



zazaboy said:


> so where do you guys place the sennheiser ie40 and moondrop crescent are they the best sub iem under 200 or maybe under 500? compared to other iems...  would like hear the opinions of the users


Difficult to do as you have to know all the others. Nobody has offered me the Coras to review yet. The Senns are a safe bet for a really good iem imo.


----------



## Ahmad313

I never saw a single post/impression about the TFZ series 7 iem OR i missed something here ,?


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> I only know the silver version of the MKP.


I think by "_grey_" he meant brushed/matte grey/silver regular Kanas. KPE is finished with chrome-plating which looks like "mirror".

About KPE vs. Kanas, based on lots of measurements and impressions I`ve seen, I would personally still go with KPE. I can`t imagine more mid-bass or noticeably more sub-bass than that.
But take an average-Joe without proper source gear and I belive it makes sense regular one being better and more generally enjoyable thorough different genres.


----------



## Cevisi

CoiL said:


> I think by "_grey_" he meant brushed/matte grey/silver regular Kanas. KPE is finished with chrome-plating which looks like "mirror".
> 
> About KPE vs. Kanas, based on lots of measurements and impressions I`ve seen, I would personally still go with KPE. I can`t imagine more mid-bass or noticeably more sub-bass than that.
> But take an average-Joe without proper source gear and I belive it makes sense regular one being better and more generally enjoyable thorough different genres.


Avarage joes are looking for how loud is it and how much sub bass is there


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> I think by "_grey_" he meant brushed/matte grey/silver regular Kanas. KPE is finished with chrome-plating which looks like "mirror".
> 
> About KPE vs. Kanas, based on lots of measurements and impressions I`ve seen, I would personally still go with KPE. I can`t imagine more mid-bass or noticeably more sub-bass than that.
> But take an average-Joe without proper source gear and I belive it makes sense regular one being better and more generally enjoyable thorough different genres.


Somebody had posted graph comparison between Kanas and KPE and the only difference was a more boosted low end in the original Kanas. Will send the KPE to @loomisjohnson who has the original Kanas.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Somebody had posted graph comparison between Kanas and KPE and the only difference was a more boosted low end in the original Kanas. Will send the KPE to @loomisjohnson who has the original Kanas.


we need moar bass


----------



## Lurk650

I have the MKP and I love them. I find them balanced and starting to reach for them over my N5005.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 2, 2019)

TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3 Pro


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'm blown away! I t's been 4 years since I was able to listen to my UE700 dual BA iems. Well, I was able to get them back today, and all I can say is that I forgot just how good these things sound. I do remember being really bummed out, I mean REALLY bummed out when they shorted out. At the time, I had a Fiio X3 and they sounded dynamite out of that unit, but out of my Sony and Cowon, they simply sound stellar. Side by side with the other two dual BA I own (The Zero Audio Doppio and TEAC ze-1000), the UE700 (there is a distinction to be made between the original Ultimate Ears UE700 and Logitech UE700, as the original's were tuned very badly, with very bright highs and distorted bass at higher volumes with recessed mids, and the Logitech version corrected all it's original flaws for an amazingly clear and taut sound) simply runs over both of these fellow dual BA's. While the ZE-1000 sounds anemic and congested next to the UE700, with little of the detail retrieval of the UE's, the Doppio were a decent challenger. The places where the Doppio gave way to the UE700's is in the more prominent and controlled highs. Clear with just the right amount of shimmer without getting sibilant, the Doppio's highs tend to be a bit rolled off, with the slight dark sounding signature providing less shimmer. Now being a bit darker, the mids are a tad bit meatier with the Doppios (I think it's their strength), so voices do shine a bit more up front and smoother presentation. The bass is where the UE700 overtake the Doppios once again. The bass notes are taut and fast. I mean it's not heavy or meaty, but as i mentioned taut and punchy. Weight is very nice for a BA. Still not going to be satisfying for a basshead, but for someone who appreciates bass delivered with speed, clarity, and resolution, then you will be left very satisfied. By comparison, the bass on the ZE-1000 is light and lacking resolution or punch. The Doppios deliver nice punch, but not as fast or resolving, though again, for a BA iem, deliver some pretty good bass. Zero Audio has always been good at delivering bass. The Doppios also have a wider sound stage, but not by much, and detail retrieval and timbre (love the timbre from these tiny pills) go to the UE700, so overall, the UE700 win that shootout, but it's closer than I thought it would be. Kudos Zero Audio. Comfort also go to the UE700, as these immensely tiny pills fit really comfortably with no fuss in your ears and sit without any issues or ear fatigue. I guess the UE700 are an OLD TIMEY NEW DISCOVERY!! So if you're looking for an awesome sounding BA iem with comfort to boot, then you can't go wrong scouring the internet for these gems. Good luck though. These things are hard to find!


----------



## Otto Motor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I'm blown away! I t's been 4 years since I was able to listen to my UE700 dual BA iems. Well, I was able to get them back today, and all I can say is that I forgot just how good these things sound. I do remember being really bummed out, I mean REALLY bummed out when they shorted out. At the time, I had a Fiio X3 and they sounded dynamite out of that unit, but out of my Sony and Cowon, they simply sound stellar. Side by side with the other two dual BA I own (The Zero Audio Doppio and TEAC ze-1000), the UE700 (there is a distinction to be made between the original Ultimate Ears UE700 and Logitech UE700, as the original's were tuned very badly, with very bright highs and distorted bass at higher volumes with recessed mids, and the Logitech version corrected all it's original flaws for an amazingly clear and taut sound) simply runs over both of these fellow dual BA's. While the ZE-1000 sounds anemic and congested next to the UE700, with little of the detail retrieval of the UE's, the Doppio were a decent challenger. The places where the Doppio gave way to the UE700's is in the more prominent and controlled highs. Clear with just the right amount of shimmer without getting sibilant, the Doppio's highs tend to be a bit rolled off, with the slight dark sounding signature providing less shimmer. Now being a bit darker, the mids are a tad bit meatier with the Doppios (I think it's their strength), so voices do shine a bit more up front and smoother presentation. The bass is where the UE700 overtake the Doppios once again. The bass notes are taut and fast. I mean it's not heavy or meaty, but as i mentioned taut and punchy. Weight is very nice for a BA. Still not going to be satisfying for a basshead, but for someone who appreciates bass delivered with speed, clarity, and resolution, then you will be left very satisfied. By comparison, the bass on the ZE-1000 is light and lacking resolution or punch. The Doppios deliver nice punch, but not as fast or resolving, though again, for a BA iem, deliver some pretty good bass. Zero Audio has always been good at delivering bass. The Doppios also have a wider sound stage, but not by much, and detail retrieval and timbre (love the timbre from these tiny pills) go to the UE700, so overall, the UE700 win that shootout, but it's closer than I thought it would be. Kudos Zero Audio. Comfort also go to the UE700, as these immensely tiny pills fit really comfortably with no fuss in your ears and sit without any issues or ear fatigue. I guess the UE700 are an OLD TIMEY NEW DISCOVERY!! So if you're looking for an awesome sounding BA iem with comfort to boot, then you can't go wrong scouring the internet for these gems. Good luck though. These things are hard to find!


Same with the UE900s (4 BAs). But nobody believes me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Same with the UE900s (4 BAs). But nobody believes me.



Never had the opportunity to hear the UE900s. Hopefully some day?


----------



## audio123

Here is a picture of the Balance 7, first planar from TFZ.


----------



## Carlsan

audio123 said:


> Here is a picture of the Balance 7, first planar from TFZ.



Interesting, at  $439.00


----------



## Otto Motor

Here they finally are, my thoughts on the *Moondrop Kanas Pro* -- soon also on Head-Fi. I tested the hype and found it was not even remotely warranted. After the recent rigour in our reviews of the Brainwavz Koel, Sennheiser IE 500 PRO, some verboten stuff, and now the Moondrop Kanas Pro, I fear my blog will dry out soon due to the lack of review supplies.


----------



## Light - Man

^ I agree with your sentiment. Most reviews are totally meaningless. Reviewers gloss over obvious flaws with the skill of a well seasoned politician.

Blissful ignorance or just gross incompetence or maybe just subconscious fear of the prospect of no more *free samples! *

Far too many 4-5 stars being given,which makes a complete farce of the whole Universe.............

End of rant!


----------



## chickenmoon

The Moondrop Kanas Pro hype has not been driven by free review samples at all.


----------



## jon parker

Keep at it Otto

I do appreciate reviews.

One thing though that is often missed in both reviews and comments is CONTEXT.

The Moondrop Crescent is AMAZING for a $20 IEM - Is it amazing compared to a TOTL IEM? - of course not 

Another example - I personally found the Sennheiser IE40 to be ok-ish - nothing special but perhaps good for a commute IEM. What really pissed me off about it is that Senn. CLAIMED and named them to be a 'PRO' IEM

The term 'PRO' can be either accurate in that it is telling the buyer that the tuning is created for a professional's needs and are not necessarily tuned for a fun HiFi sound,
or the term 'PRO' can be used as a marketing gimmick to sell a mediocre product for a higher price line than it should be by fooling the prospective buyer into thinking they are buying something special . . .  a REAL Pro product for what can be a cheap price compared to genuine specially tuned actual pro products

Another aspect of CONTEXT is the qualifications of a reviewer.

I think being a QUALIFIED reviewer is like becoming a Sommelier (A qualified wine waiter) in that you need to drink and experience a lot of wine from table wine up to top vintage Bordeaux over a long period of time to really learn what is 'good' what is good and what qualifies as a great aspect of the item
Of course this isn't easy as it take a lot of money and time to get this lofty position of experience & qualification

Also MOTIVATION and INTENTION is hugely important as is the moral fibre of the reviewer. Do reviewers always understand the responsibilities they hold in that people could spend hard earned money based on what they say ??

Anyway...just a few thoughts. I find the good, the bad, the newbies, the old hands and everyone here has something interesting to offer. You do sometimes need to use your wisdom to extract what it useful and qualified from the various comments but - thanks. Everyone's thoughts and input is appreciated - Without this place I wouldn't be enjoying the amazing quality of audio that I do today xx


----------



## Light - Man

chickenmoon said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro hype has not been driven by free review samples at all.


I am talking generally. Regarding the Kanas, I take your point to a certain extent. But the hype started on YT and then gathered momentum. There seems to have been QC issues which has not helped.

To me the Kanas was special in a few areas but was messed up generally and I am glad to see the back of it - thanks to Amazon!


----------



## chickenmoon

Light - Man said:


> I am talking generally. Regarding the Kanas, I take your point to a certain extent. *But the hype started on YT and then gathered momentum*. There seems to have been QC issues which has not helped.
> 
> To me the Kanas was special in a few areas but was messed up generally and I am glad to see the back of it - thanks to Amazon!



Nope, the YouTube  vids come after the word of mouth by regular users here in generic threads, then in the Moondrop thread, all the reviewers played catch up for once with that one.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 4, 2019)

Light - Man said:


> To me the Kanas was special in a few areas but was messed up generally and I am glad to see the back of it - thanks to Amazon!


What was so messed up with it?  And what iem doesn't sound messed up to you?

@Otto Motor

What is your recommendation for tonally balanced at the same price-point of Kanas pro or lower?  I understand it's bass is elevated, particularly sub-bass, but it doesn't muddle up the sound to my ears.  It isn't neutral for sure, but ER4 is considered netural and lack bass, and particularly sounds a bit thin.  Comparatively Kanas pro has weight to the sound.

Is it a bit on too smooth for high-hat response? 

You wrote it01 is preferable?  Is it the treble accentuation?


----------



## Light - Man

chickenmoon said:


> Nope, the YouTube  vids come after the word of mouth by regular users here in generic threads, then in the Moondrop thread, all the reviewers played catch up for once with that one.


I suppose it is a bit of a chicken and egg situation. I am more of a headphone guy and just want in-ears for convenience when out and about.

I have not been following the numerous in-ear threads until recently. A few youtube people got my attention so I bought them to see what the fuss was about.

What do you think of both versions of the Kanas and do you think that they are worthy of the hype. How do they compare to your Flare Audio Flares Pro. What is the favourite of your collection.

(BTW, everything in my sig is a verified purchase so I have no axe to grind)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Here they finally are, my thoughts on the *Moondrop Kanas Pro* -- soon also on Head-Fi. I tested the hype and found it was not even remotely warranted. After the recent rigour in our reviews of the Brainwavz Koel, Sennheiser IE 500 PRO, some verboten stuff, and now the Moondrop Kanas Pro, I fear my blog will dry out soon due to the lack of review supplies.



The MKP was of great value for me! I was able to unload them very quickly and got enough for them to buy the IE40 Pro and the Crescent! Two winning iem's for an iem i thought as good, but not nearly as good as even the IE40 Pro. So thanks Kanas Pro!


----------



## Light - Man (Jul 4, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> What was so messed up with it?  And what iem doesn't sound messed up to you?
> 
> @Otto Motor
> 
> What is your recommendation for tonally balanced at the same price-point of Kanas pro or lower?  I understand it's bass is elevated, particularly sub-bass, but it doesn't muddle up the sound to my ears.  It isn't neutral for sure, but ER4 is considered netural and lack bass, and particularly sounds a bit thin.  Comparatively Kanas pro has weight to the sound.



Mainly the slow lumpy bass with poor articulation that can't keep up with anything dynamic and therefore messes up the whole experience of a lot of music that I listen to.

The shoutyness aspects of the vocals and a sharpness in the treble, not all the time but too often to be acceptable to me.

The questionable ergonomics of the fit and the unbalanced weight.

The Tin T3 never seems to lose composure and the KZ ZS10 Pro does very little wrong with the right tips.

I am fairly new to in-ears so I do not profess the be any type of an expert.

I just wanted to give my views to give an overall balance of views, that might help or confuse people even further......................

Way past my bedtime...................................


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

SilverEars said:


> What was so messed up with it?  And what iem doesn't sound messed up to you?
> 
> @Otto Motor
> 
> ...



This was one of the reasons I let them go. The highs were a tad bit attenuated. Too smooth up top. Drums just didn't shine through the way I like. That's not to say it's a preferred signature for some. I respect the ears of others, and that's why the MKP was very popular. It has some kick ass sound staging and nice mids, plus meaty bass, but I just wasn't a fan of the overall smoothness (same goes for Sony MH755) and the lack of resolution and timbre with the stock cable. Now when i switched out the cable, I got better resolution, but the connection tended to slip, and I couldn't find an equivalent two pin cable that fit snug enough except the stock cable. At the end of the day, I'm much happier with the IE40 Pro and the Crescent. The Crescent has better highs than the Kanas.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Light - Man said:


> Mainly the slow lumpy bass with poor articulation that can't keep up with anything dynamic and therefore messes up the whole experience of a lot of music that I listen to.
> 
> The shoutyness aspects of the vocals and a sharpness in the treble, not all the time but too often to be acceptable to me.
> 
> ...



We heard them very similar. I didn't think the treble was at all sharp, and mostly smooth and lacking resolution, but yes, we heard them very similar, so I don't feel so bad not liking them as much as some. Thanks for sharing your experience with them.


----------



## SilverEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> This was one of the reasons I let them go. The highs were a tad bit attenuated. Too smooth up top. Drums just didn't shine through the way I like. That's not to say it's a preferred signature for some. I respect the ears of others, and that's why the MKP was very popular. It has some kick ass sound staging and nice mids, plus meaty bass, but I just wasn't a fan of the *overall smoothness (same goes for Sony MH755)* and the lack of resolution and timbre with the stock cable. Now when i switched out the cable, I got better resolution, but the connection tended to slip, and I couldn't find an equivalent two pin cable that fit snug enough except the stock cable. At the end of the day, I'm much happier with the IE40 Pro and the Crescent. The Crescent has better highs than the Kanas.


I don't consider MH755 smooth with the 6-8k elevation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

SilverEars said:


> I don't consider MH755 smooth with the 6-8k elevation.



I don't hear any spikes or tizziness at all with the MH755. They are smooth as butter to me, and that's not necessarily a bad thing, just not MY THING when it comes to preferred signature. I know a lot of people, my brother included, who likes a smoother presentation. I just think that certain drum sounds get lost in the translation of smoothness.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 4, 2019)

Light - Man said:


> I suppose it is a bit of a chicken and egg situation. I am more of a headphone guy and just want in-ears for convenience when out and about.
> 
> I have not been following the numerous in-ear threads until recently. A few youtube people got my attention so I bought them to see what the fuss was about.
> 
> ...



Well, I was one of the  KP "early adopters" and since I've somewhat contributed to the hype I'd have to say that yes they are worthy of it. I still don't know any other IEM that's got better mids for the money. Regular Kanas has just more bass than KP so if you like big bombastic sub-bass they are great IMO and due to some bleed they feel a bit less thin in the lower midrange too.

Flares Pro is different , I like it a lot but I had to foam mod it to cut a 12khz peak I didn't like. It's got a 8khz peak, a 3khz bump and has slightly above neutral bass but very flat and extend very well in both ends. Just like KP however I don't think it's a bread and butter IEM, works better with some genres than others IMO. I don't like either with the kind of dense and busy spacerock and stoner I listen to. FP is technically better than KP IMO.

If I had to cut my current collection to just two, I think I'd keep EN700 Pro and Oxygen, they both have a very pleasant sound signature, have no peaks and work well enough for me with anything. I prefer the tonality of the Simgot but the Tanchjim has significantly better technicalities. I am hoping my coming TFZ No3 Ti (saturday hopefully) will combine the strenghts of both of these. Of course by keeping just those two I would miss out on what others do better than either of them.

Can't really talk about the ATH-CKR100iS, EX-800-ST and R1 Zenith yet as I've just received them earlier this week and haven't had too much time with any of them but they are sure good enough to warrant being in my siggie.


----------



## Light - Man

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> We heard them very similar. I didn't think the treble was at all sharp, and mostly smooth and lacking resolution, but yes, we heard them very similar, so I don't feel so bad not liking them as much as some. Thanks for sharing your experience with them.


Agreed, lacking resolution in the treble but with something spikey (with an edge) is what I meant. 

Treble detail is very important to me otherwise I lose interest.

There can be something very special about the vocals but not all the time to make it worthy of the hype, IMO.

Of course I accept that my difficulties with the fit and keeping them in position was a factor in my overall experience.

There are plenty of genuine people who really like them, I am just not one of them.


----------



## chickenmoon

Light - Man said:


> a sharpness in the treble, not all the time but too often to be acceptable to me



This and a bit too thin lower mids are KP's biggest flaws IMO. Not everyone hears that treble peak however it seems.


----------



## chickenmoon

Light - Man said:


> Treble detail is very important to me otherwise I lose interest.



Flares resolve treble very well.


----------



## Jackpot77

chickenmoon said:


> Flares resolve treble very well.



Not a drastic difference, but have you tried any of the other Flare models (Gold, Pro2 or Pro2 HD)? The Gold is more organic, the Pro 2 gives a slightly more forward midrange and smoothes out some of the peaks you mentioned (without losing detail) to give a slightly more natural tone, and the Pro 2HD is (IMHO) a combination of the best bits of both.

It's not everyday a company retires their £1k flagship model to replace it with a new version (Pro2 HD) that comes in about £600 _cheaper_. Still not cheap at c. £400 (and there are usually some discount coupons on their FB and indta feeds), but considering Flare think it's the best tuning and technically performing IEM they have made so far, I think it does replace the Gold for me at the top of their product line.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 5, 2019)

Jackpot77 said:


> Not a drastic difference, but have you tried any of the other Flare models (Gold, Pro2 or Pro2 HD)? The Gold is more organic, the Pro 2 gives a slightly more forward midrange and smoothes out some of the peaks you mentioned (without losing detail) to give a slightly more natural tone, and the Pro 2HD is (IMHO) a combination of the best bits of both.
> 
> It's not everyday a company retires their £1k flagship model to replace it with a new version (Pro2 HD) that comes in about £600 _cheaper_. Still not cheap at c. £400 (and there are usually some discount coupons on their FB and indta feeds), but considering Flare think it's the best tuning and technically performing IEM they have made so far, I think it does replace the Gold for me at the top of their product line.



I have the Flares Gold too, I didn't pay £1K for them though, I bought an ex-demo unit for a quarter of that from Flare themselves on eBay. It's much, much smoother than the Pro. I'll get the Pro 2 HD whenever I can get a discounted enough unit.


----------



## Jackpot77

chickenmoon said:


> I have the Flares Gold too, I didn't pay £1K for them though, I bought an ex-demo unit for a quarter of that from Flare themselves on eBay. It's much, much smoother than the Pro. I'll get the Pro 2 HD whenever I can get a discounted unit.



I've owned them all at some point, and currently have the Pro2 and Pro2 HD. For me, the HD is the best of the bunch for my preferences - a little more lively then the Gold, but still with that refinement. Had a custom 4.4mm cable made for them from a member on here recently (eidolic connector on the stock Flare cable) so enjoying them out of my Cayin N6ii at the moment.

Very underrated brand here on Head-Fi.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you very much for your comments everybody. Good that my announcement caused so many reactions and stimulated discussion (in comparison to the many *insular* link drops pointing to blog posts). The interest was also evident in the number of blog visitors (I actually cannot post the review on Head-Fi because of the supplier). I (and also Biodegraded) put lots of heart into our reviews. And I always point to the broad body of reviews to get the most complete picture. For the people who disagree with my opinion: consider my review as a model. The conventional wisdom is: a bad model is still better than no model. You can test my statements, which is helpful for making up your own mind. Therefore, even if my writeup was bogus in your opinion, it is still of help as it makes you think critical.

Being scientists (Biodegraded and I) helps not getting sucked in by freebies but dig deep to give you a bare bones, uncoloured account. Honest does not mean critical. And not everything uncritical is dishonest (this has always been my point when is comes to "honest" reviews). Critical selection is required considering the plethora of Chifi items flooding the market and their inconsistent pricing/values.

But my review doesn't mean everything by Moondrop is "not fantastic" imo. I concur with @jon parker that the Crescent are fabulous. If you A/B the Crescent and the Kanas Pro, you tell me which one is <$30 and which one is $180.

I treated myself to the Final Audio E1000, wich arrived yesterday ($40 CAD; amazon). I haven't spent much time with them but my first impressions are very positive: neutral to tepid, good air, open stage...very enjoyable so far. Well, I do like single DDs because of their cohesive, organic sound. Yes, and I really like the Sony MH755 which have a very even tonality.

Moondrop Crescents coming soon. I don't feel like assembly-line work. Always leisurely. Will have to take time re-invent myself a bit.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 7, 2019)

OK, my recent recommendations (out of my _very limited_ selection): Sennheiser IE 40 PRO ($99), Moondrop Crescent ($30), and the Sony MH755 ($5). All these are single DDs. And I am sure I will soon add the Final Audio E1000 ($30)...all this in context of value.

What I cannot recommend are the Sennheiser IE 500 PRO ($599) as they don't offer much over the IE 40 PRO. Also in the context of value.

As I have stretched before, I see a reviewer as a consumer's advocate (potentially saves you money) -- not as the extension of somebody's marketing department (potentially costs you money).

Update: Yes, the Final Audio E1000 are definitely recommended. I like them a lot.


----------



## CoFire

chickenmoon said:


> Well, I was one of the  KP "early adopters" and since I've somewhat contributed to the hype I'd have to say that yes they are worthy of it. I still don't know any other IEM that's got better mids for the money. Regular Kanas has just more bass than KP so if you like big bombastic sub-bass they are great IMO and due to some bleed they feel a bit less thin in the lower midrange too.
> 
> Flares Pro is different , I like it a lot but I had to foam mod it to cut a 12khz peak I didn't like. It's got a 8khz peak, a 3khz bump and has slightly above neutral bass but very flat and extend very well in both ends. Just like KP however I don't think it's a bread and butter IEM, works better with some genres than others IMO. I don't like either with the kind of dense and busy spacerock and stoner I listen to. FP is technically better than KP IMO.
> 
> ...



Really interested where the TFZ No. 3 and EX800ST fall in with the KPE and the rest of these esteemed iems.


----------



## FastAndClean

T800 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-t800.23786/reviews#review-22309


----------



## chickenmoon

CoFire said:


> Really interested where the TFZ No. 3 and EX800ST fall in with the KPE and the rest of these esteemed iems.



There are heaps of posts about KP versus EX800ST in the Moondrop thread and quite a few now about KP vs No3. EX800ST is neutral-warm in a non harman way with flat bass, a peak at 5khz and upper treble roll-off, it's more pleasant than I expected but not as pleasant overall as KP to me and probably more technical, haven't done much listening with it as I'm digging the CKR1000 atm (has its flaws too). I'll get my No3 Ti tomorrow if everything goes well..


----------



## chickenmoon

I got my parcel and everything did not go so well, I received TFZ No3 Transparent instead of TFZ No3 Ti (from TFZ official store on Aliexpress). I've opened a dispute asking for keeping it and being refunded the price difference  (we'll see how this goes, first time I am filling a dispute on Ali) and  I've ordered a Ti  from Penon this time. Fecking annoying but on the plus side, I'll be able to compare both versions.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> I got my parcel and everything did not go so well, I received TFZ No3 Transparent instead of TFZ No3 Ti (from TFZ official store on Aliexpress). I've opened a dispute asking for keeping it and being refunded the price difference  (we'll see how this goes, first time I am filling a dispute on Ali) and  I've ordered a Ti  from Penon this time. Fecking annoying but on the plus side, I'll be able to compare both versions.


dude you are buying all DD in ears known to mankind, why not BA?


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> dude you are buying all DD in ears known to mankind, why not BA?



I don't know, should I? By limiting myself to DD mostly I feel it kinda remains manageable.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> I don't know, should I? By limiting myself to DD mostly I feel it kinda remains manageable.


i was just curious, both types have some advantages compared to each other


----------



## Light - Man

chickenmoon said:


> I don't know, should I? By limiting myself to DD mostly I feel it kinda remains manageable.


Looking forward to hearing your views on the TFZ No3.

I remember viewing The-BadBoy's video where he could hardly discern any difference (if any) between the basic model and the much-much more expensive Ti metal version with the special go-faster stripes.................


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> i was just curious, both types have some advantages compared to each other



I've got a few hybrids, FLC8S & Trinity Phantom Master and a multiBA, UE900S. I bought them quite early in my "quest" and didn't like them so I decided to focus on DDs and till this day I haven't really had a hitch to try out other BAs or hybrids.


----------



## chickenmoon

Light - Man said:


> Looking forward to hearing your views on the TFZ No3.
> 
> I remember viewing The-BadBoy's video where he could hardly discern any difference (if any) between the basic model and the much-much more expensive Ti metal version with the special go-faster stripes.................



Audio123 says there is quite significant difference and HBB hardly any. I'll see but as I am a sucker for metal shells, especially Titanium ones it's going to be good either way.


----------



## Light - Man

chickenmoon said:


> Audio123 says there is quite significant difference and HBB hardly any. I'll see but as I am a sucker for metal shells, especially Titanium ones it's going to be good either way.


Well, we hereby appoint you to be the official arbitrator for our wallets...................


----------



## Lurk650

ES100 with my MKP with Dekoni Bulletz foams. Great pairing. Love the MKP.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

FastAndClean said:


> i was just curious, both types have some advantages compared to each other



Funny, because before i got my UE700 back, I was almost exclusive DD. When i ventured to BA, i was mostly disappointed (ZA Doppio, TEAC ZE-1000, KZ AS06) except for the TF 10, which was VERY GOOD. So I tended to keep to the dynamics. Now with how kick ass the UE700 are, i'm thinking about dipping my toes in the BA pool again.


----------



## courierdriver

chickenmoon said:


> Audio123 says there is quite significant difference and HBB hardly any. I'll see but as I am a sucker for metal shells, especially Titanium ones it's going to be good either way.


I've got the non titanium ones on the way. Since HBB/BGGR  said there wasn't a discernable enough difference to justify the extra cost, I bought the resin version for $137 CDN which included free shipping from Aliexpress. I have heard that these sound like the Moondrop KanasPro,  but with a bit more prominent bass. I like my KPE and have no problem getting them to sound the way I want with a bit of EQ...but I am curious about this TFZ. I've wanted to try some of their products for quite some time, so I pulled the plug. Hope they can surpass the KPE in the bass area, while still maintaining the great stage that the KPE has. Basically, I'm looking for a baby that has the best attributes of the KPE, and the KZ ZS10 PRO.


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> Audio123 says there is quite significant difference and HBB hardly any. I'll see but as I am a sucker for metal shells, especially Titanium ones it's going to be good either way.


Yeap, there is significant difference. Here is a compilation of other opinions regarding the TFZ No.3 and No.3 Ti. Below is a picture of an audiophile who reported his findings on Facebook. Cheers!


----------



## cqtek (Jul 7, 2019)

I see there's been a lot of talk about the Kanas Pro lately. In my opinion, it is one of the IEMs in its range that I like the most. I must be the weird one of the bass...Compared to TFZ No.3, I find them more tiring, as they have more emphasis on the upper mids and initial trebles...But everyone has their own tastes.

But it's true that No.3s are cheaper and have the TFZ bass quality stamp, something I appreciate very much.

Both here, and on my website, are my reviews on both IEMs.

Actually, I'd love to try the Moondrop Kxxs. I hope I can.

It's true that I like bass, but I enjoy the midranges a lot. It's the overemphasis on the upper mids that alters me a bit.



That can be seen in my latest review, on Ourart Wine.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ourart-wine.23329/reviews#review-22323


----------



## courierdriver

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a few hybrids, FLC8S & Trinity Phantom Master and a multiBA, UE900S. I bought them quite early in my "quest" and didn't like them so I decided to focus on DDs and till this day I haven't really had a hitch to try out other BAs or hybrids.


Yeah, I like DD iems alot too. I like my KanasPro alot, as well as my dd+ba KZ ZS10 PRO. I'm starting to feel like just pure BA's wouldn't cut it for me, with the types/genres of music I listen to. I know there are lots of pure BA sets out there, but there's something truly special about the sound of a set with a DD. There's just more warmth, bass impact, and naturalness to the sound, imho.


----------



## courierdriver

cqtek said:


> I see there's been a lot of talk about the Kanas Pro lately. In my opinion, it is one of the IEMs in its range that I like the most. I must be the weird one of the bass...Compared to TFZ No.3, I find them more tiring, as they have more emphasis on the upper mids and initial trebles...But everyone has their own tastes.
> 
> But it's true that No.3s are cheaper and have the TFZ bass quality stamp, something I appreciate very much.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with your opinion on the KPE. I also can find that set a bit tiring after a long listening session. But, it depends on what recordings, genres, volume level, etc...I am listening to. They are quite revealing, and I'm very happy that I didn't decide to buy the BGVP DM6 instead. I don't think that a set like that would be what I look for in a sound signature. I'm patiently awaiting my TFZ No.3 arrival.


----------



## cqtek

courierdriver said:


> Yes, I agree with your opinion on the KPE. I also can find that set a bit tiring after a long listening session. But, it depends on what recordings, genres, volume level, etc...I am listening to. They are quite revealing, and I'm very happy that I didn't decide to buy the BGVP DM6 instead. I don't think that a set like that would be what I look for in a sound signature. I'm patiently awaiting my TFZ No.3 arrival.



Maybe I didn't make myself clear. I don't find MKPs tiring at all. The TFZ No.3 just a little bit, its greater emphasis on high mids keeps me alert longer. I consider the Kanas Pro, at the right point of sweetness and clarity, suitable for long sessions. The No.3 are revealing for their neatness and cleanliness, a cooler sound, but it also demands more concentration from me.


----------



## cqtek (Jul 8, 2019)

I have finally received the F.Audio XS03. I have many things to think about it. But I can't give any feeling about it now. I haven't been able to test it with the right headphones. I have a good afternoon of testing left.


Postdata:

Ohhhh, I've got the wrong thread...!!!
But if @HungryPanda likes it, I'll leave it here. If you don't mind I'll keep putting my comments about the F.Audio XS03 in the thread: Obscure Chinese DAPs


----------



## Animagus (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey guys!

Here is my long time pending review of the Fearless S8 Freedom (S8F) - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22335

I hope you guys dig it. Let me know if you have any questions for me.
Cheers!


----------



## courierdriver

cqtek said:


> Maybe I didn't make myself clear. I don't find MKPs tiring at all. The TFZ No.3 just a little bit, its greater emphasis on high mids keeps me alert longer. I consider the Kanas Pro, at the right point of sweetness and clarity, suitable for long sessions. The No.3 are revealing for their neatness and cleanliness, a cooler sound, but it also demands more concentration from me.


Ok, I getcha. My No.3 should be here this week. Don't get me wrong...I love my KPE, but I also like my KZ ZS10 PRO too, and that set has been spending alot of time in my ears lately. It will be interesting to see how the No.3 compares with the music I listen to most. My musical preferences vary from day to day based on my mood, so I can't wait to see how the TFZ does on many genres.


----------



## audio123

Unboxing on the QDC Fusion. I like the vocals aspect especially. Clean & focused with good placement. Cheers!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

what was your path to your current iem/headphone collection? 

Mine goes back to the early 80's, when I got my first Sony Walkman with the Sony headphones with the orange pads and metal headband. After that, I got a imported gold Samsung mymy portable cassette player in 1985. This player sounded amazing, and the earbuds that came with it were far better than the Sony headphones. Eventually I settled with some Kenwood earbuds in the late 80's that were simply the best sounding earbuds I ever owned up to that point. Those lasted until the early 90's, when I yanked them on a bus ride into town, and sadly, no longer were for sale at the Navy Exchange. So for the next decade plus, I used Sony cans. I was pretty much exclusive to Sony cans until 2008, when I went into Sam Goody and saw a display for the Skullcandy Ink'd earphones that just came out. They had a listening station and a $8.00 sale. My Sony cans died on yet another bus trip to work, so I tried them on and were blown away by what I heard! I know..it was Skullcandy, but I'd never heard such bass + treble in my life. I bought a pair for myself and a pink pair for my girlfriend at the time, and she was also impressed. I liked the ear tip concept, which provided a nice snug fit, seal, and bass response. I would continue with the Skullcandy until 2010, when I lost my Skullcandy ink'd tips, and decided to try the Sennheiser CX150 at FYE. They sounded, imho, was better and clearer than the ink'd. They also seemed to bring the details when I listened to fast tracks much cleaner and clearer than the ink'd. I bought two pairs of those at about $20.00 each. Then I started reading about a higher priced and "better" pair of earphones from Sennheiser, but couldn't find them anywhere. That was until I went to Best Buy. I saw the Sennheiser CX300 II $70.00 at Best Buy. At the time, I had a really well paying job, so I decided to sink my $70 + tax on these black beauties. To my eyes, they looked so small and luxury. My family wasn't happy with my plunking down that much money for these tiny earphones, but side by side with the CX150, they clearly sounded better. Bigger everything. I used them faithfully for 2 1/2 years, and they were by my side for my moves, job changes, and life events. Then they accidentally broke, and I was crushed. I bought some Klipsch S4's, Ludacris Soul, and a parade of other similarly priced earphones, and just wasn't getting what I got out of my extremely broken in CX300 II. That's when i went on head-fi and decided to see what there might be out there. This is when my $$$$$$ started flowing from my wallet like water. I bought the UE500 DD, and those were getting close to the Sennheiser CX300 II. Then the Sennheiser IE80. Those really had my attention in a strong way, but to me, i was leaning away from booming bass, and losing my basshead label, and so I saved up even more money and got the UE TF10. These things seemed to tick every box, except fit. What was the most refined and fun revealing sound in my life was impeded by that horrendous fit. So in the ensuing years, I would go through about 50 different iem's and cans, from Sony 3 and 4 BA's to 3 BA + hybrids, to dual dynamics to chi-fi bargains to Zero Audio's early offerings and finally to the JVC woodies, which I still have, but I've come back to the Sennheiser IE800 and IE40 Pro (my recent Sennquisition). They've taken their place ATM as the top rung in my collection. I guess i've never been able to shake the Sennheiser sound since my intro to the CX150 and CX300 II? Though the Moondrop Crescents have gotten much play, especially at the gym and my daily walks and work. The UE700 currently satisfying my BA urges, along with my ZA doppios. My cans are also Sennheisers. So my journey has taken me from Sony Walkman stock headphones to the very very VERY good IE40 Pro. Again, let's not discount the Crescent, which are truly a value discovery for the Discovery page. Just so rich and full sounding for a $30.00 pair of earphones. Plus details. They can deliver details at a budget. CHEERS!


----------



## peter123

Game on


----------



## courierdriver

chickenmoon said:


> I got my parcel and everything did not go so well, I received TFZ No3 Transparent instead of TFZ No3 Ti (from TFZ official store on Aliexpress). I've opened a dispute asking for keeping it and being refunded the price difference  (we'll see how this goes, first time I am filling a dispute on Ali) and  I've ordered a Ti  from Penon this time. Fecking annoying but on the plus side, I'll be able to compare both versions.


I just received my No.3 transparent on Friday, but have not yet had the time to even unbox them, much less listen to them. Hopefully, after tomorrow, when I'm off work for 3 days, I can get them going. I hope you can do a comparison between the No.3 and the Ti version. I'd be curious to see if the much more expensive Ti is worth the substantial extra amount of money, over the transparent No.3. I will also compare the No.3 with my KPE and ZS10 Pro and post my impressions of all three.


----------



## courierdriver

chickenmoon said:


> Audio123 says there is quite significant difference and HBB hardly any. I'll see but as I am a sucker for metal shells, especially Titanium ones it's going to be good either way.


Yup, I also like metal shells, but I'm not willing to spend so much more extra just to achieve a 5 or 10% improvement in SQ. Aesthetics isn't as important to me, as SQ. Sure, the iems need to fit me well, but beyond that; I'd gladly trade a fancy dress for a t-shirt and jeans anyday. After all, it's the total package underneath that counts the most.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 14, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I just received my No.3 transparent on Friday, but have not yet had the time to even unbox them, much less listen to them. Hopefully, after tomorrow, when I'm off work for 3 days, I can get them going. I hope you can do a comparison between the No.3 and the Ti version. I'd be curious to see if the much more expensive Ti is worth the substantial extra amount of money, over the transparent No.3. I will also compare the No.3 with my KPE and ZS10 Pro and post my impressions of all three.





courierdriver said:


> Yup, I also like metal shells, but I'm not willing to spend so much more extra just to achieve a 5 or 10% improvement in SQ. Aesthetics isn't as important to me, as SQ. Sure, the iems need to fit me well, but beyond that; I'd gladly trade a fancy dress for a t-shirt and jeans anyday. After all, it's the total package underneath that counts the most.



I got my partial refund from TFZ store alright but No3 Ti from Penon hasn't arrived yet. I gave No3 Transparent a spin the other day and found them initially horribly crude and unrefined sounding with an hard to take to take in your face forwardness.

Since they are closest on graph to EN700 Pro, I gave those a listen to see what's what and found them almost similarly crude and forward and normally the EN700 Pro is one of my favorite in terms of sound signature.

What happened is that I spent lots of time with the much warmer/thicker Flares first and then the CKR100 and they made these harmanish iems feel very crude and almost unbearably  forward  indeed and I needed some time re-adapt to that kind of signature.

As expected from graphs, I find the No3 to be very close to the EN700 Pro but with some extra brightness/forwardness due to this 8khz peak the Simgot doesn't have. The No3 are also more technical with tighter/better defined bass and overall better resolution I guess but it's not a massive difference to my ears.

I haven't compared the No3 with the KP or O2 but I am pretty sure, having compared those with the EN700 Pro in the past, that it doesn't beat either of those in technicality.


----------



## peter123

A pretty great Sunday


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> A pretty great Sunday



ah, the Big Dipper, right? the one that got away

mostly because I found an Andro at a very great price


----------



## peter123

Zerohour88 said:


> ah, the Big Dipper, right? the one that got away
> 
> mostly because I found an Andro at a very great price



Yeah, Big Dipper, A6 and HQ12


----------



## cqtek

I have spent a very entertaining week, appreciating some magnificent and precious IEMs, the Auglamour RT-3. Your frequency response is very similar to my beloved Moondrop Kanas Pro. 

This is my humble review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-rt-3.23827/reviews#review-22357


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a little reveal I will do tonight. Jim contacted me to try out a prototype in their next line up. Was in May of this year. It has been an interesting journey from where it was to what this item sounds like now. But I have to say this earphone is going to surprise a lot of people. 

Driver count is 7 per side. Dual layered carbon nanotube for bass duties and 4 BAs doing mids to treble + piezoelectric for the upper highs. 

I have been listening to these for a good 2 months. You guys are in for a treat.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a little reveal I will do tonight. Jim contacted me to try out a prototype in their next line up. Was in May of this year. It has been an interesting journey from where it was to what this item sounds like now. But I have to say this earphone is going to surprise a lot of people.
> 
> Driver count is 7 per side. Dual layered carbon nanotube for bass duties and 4 BAs doing mids to treble + piezoelectric for the upper highs.
> 
> I have been listening to these for a good 2 months. You guys are in for a treat.


This post is meaningless without a model name, photo and purchasing info


----------



## Dsnuts

Will post a photo of what the item looks like later on tonight. Stay tuned. will post some impressions on it as well.


----------



## HunterT (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a BGVP DMS up for sale here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-bgvp-dms-6ba-1dd.910966/. Anyone interested?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Will post a photo of what the item looks like later on tonight. Stay tuned. will post some impressions on it as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your Fast and dirty. Lol. Yup that is it. NX7. I know I know it looks very similar to KZ earphones. Ultimately it comes down to the tuning. And they got the tuning down for this one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Your Fast and dirty. Lol. Yup that is it. NX7. I know I know it looks very similar to KZ earphones. Ultimately it comes down to the tuning. And they got the tuning down for this one.



Excited to hear the final version. Prototype was ripe with promise.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Your Fast and dirty. Lol. Yup that is it. NX7. I know I know it looks very similar to KZ earphones. Ultimately it comes down to the tuning. And they got the tuning down for this one.


that pic is from days ago in the 100$ thread


----------



## Dsnuts

Reviewers should get samples very soon. The prototype had some good things going on but the final tuned version. They lowered the mid bass by 2dbs giving them a very smooth transition from bass to mids and a slightly reduced the 7K peak. It sounds stupendous after. I had a hard time keeping them out of my ears long enough to do the F3 review. Which I will post soon. But truth be told the sound of the NX7 and what NiceHCK wants to sell these for is gonna be a no brainer for the collection.


----------



## Zerohour88

B9Scrambler said:


> Excited to hear the final version. Prototype was ripe with promise.





Dsnuts said:


> Reviewers should get samples very soon. The prototype had some good things going on but the final tuned version. They lowered the mid bass by 2dbs giving them a very smooth transition from bass to mids and a slightly reduced the 7K peak. It sounds stupendous after. I had a hard time keeping them out of my ears long enough to do the F3 review. Which I will post soon. But truth be told the sound of the NX7 and what NiceHCK wants to sell these for is gonna be a no brainer for the collection.



damn, you guys sure can keep a secret! saw this being sold on amazon JP the other day (which is I linked it in the sub-$100 chi-fi thread), and a few users mentioning how its similar sounding to the IER-Z1R. 

Unfortunately can't buy it anywhere else yet, know when they will let loose with the worldwide launch?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Zerohour88 said:


> damn, you guys sure can keep a secret! saw this being sold on amazon JP the other day (which is I linked it in the sub-$100 chi-fi thread), and a few users mentioning how its similar sounding to the IER-Z1R.
> 
> Unfortunately can't buy it anywhere else yet, know when they will let loose with the worldwide launch?



I wasn't going to say anything but it's basically out now so I don't see any harm.

I honestly don't know much about it, including price, release date, or what changes were made to the retail version. Didn't even know the driver layout until I already had a couple days of listening in, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 15, 2019)

Will be a -$100 or under price tag on these and I am willing to bet people have never heard anything come close to how these sound in the price range. The prototype wasn't terrible but this new one has some similarities to the Solaris tuning more than the Z1R, including how the bass has that perfect amount of presence.

Of course it doesn't have the immense stage of the Solaris but the sound tuning is about as good as I have heard on any NiceHCK product to date.

As per the launch it should be very soon. I got the green light from Jim about these just yesterday so we are talking maybe in a weeks time.


----------



## jant71

The Japanese reviews seem to have some dynamic drivers not working. Maybe they will be good but what about the quality control. Not quite a no-brainer for the collection if it is like Russian roulette and you can get one with driver issues.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Will be a -$100 or under price tag on these and I am willing to bet people have never heard anything come close to how these sound in the price range. The prototype wasn't terrible but this new one has some similarities to the Solaris tuning more than the Z1R, including how the bass has that perfect amount of presence.
> 
> Of course it doesn't have the immense stage of the Solaris but the sound tuning is about as good as I have heard on any NiceHCK product to date.


You should get AUDIOSENSE T800, forget about those 10BA chi fi earphones that we talk about before, T800 makes them sound like a mud


----------



## Dsnuts

Will ask Jim about that. They gotta get QC down if they plan on doing a big launch on these.


----------



## B9Scrambler

FastAndClean said:


> You should get AUDIOSENSE T800, forget about those 10BA chi fi earphones that we talk about before, T800 makes them sound like a mud



...so go with an 8BA Chinese brand instead? I'm sure they sound great (Not being sarcastic. I really am sure they are outstanding).


----------



## FastAndClean

B9Scrambler said:


> ...so go with an 8BA Chinese brand instead? I'm sure they sound great.


they did the extra mile on that one


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of graphs. NX7 prototype to the new Retail in Red.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm awaiting the IRM Acoustics Aten to be delivered soon. An open iem and have just received my Snugs custom tips for my Final E4000's


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Edit


----------



## Ziggomatic

Don't sleep on the Titan 6, y'all. I think it's a keeper. Really fun sound with a lot of punch.


----------



## slowpickr

Ziggomatic said:


> Don't sleep on the Titan 6, y'all. I think it's a keeper. Really fun sound with a lot of punch.


How's the treble on the T6? I always associate Dunu with hot treble for some reason...


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jul 16, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Don't sleep on the Titan 6, y'all. I think it's a keeper. Really fun sound with a lot of punch.



Does it have a huge, open soundstage? I already have dozens of very good fun IEMs, I want something more open.


----------



## audio123

My take on Dunu flagship - Dunu DK-4001. Enjoy!


----------



## peter123

HerrXRDS said:


> Does it have a huge, open soundstage? I already have dozens of very good fun IEMs, I want something more open.



Maybe LZ A6?


----------



## Ziggomatic

Here goes, with the caveat that I only have about three hours with them in my ears:


slowpickr said:


> How's the treble on the T6? I always associate Dunu with hot treble for some reason...


I like the treble. It's fully extended, but might be a little laid back. I don't get any sibilance or harshness, unlike a with lot of IEMs I've tried (I'm pretty sensitive to that region). After my first listening session, I read some Canjam SoCal impressions on Innerfidelity that called them "forgiving" (in general), and so far I'd say that's accurate.


HerrXRDS said:


> Does it have a huge, open soundstage? I already have dozens of very good fun IEMs, I want something more open.



Out of the box, the stereo image was disappointing to me, but I perceived a substantial amount of opening up in the first few hours. Right now I'd say the image is good (i.e., it's pleasant to listen to) and coherent, but it may not be what you're looking for. From memory, I think the Titan 1 had a much more expansive soundstage than the Titan 6.


----------



## Wiljen

Got a new one last night and its a good one so far.  Too early for a whole lot of notes yet but here is a teaser.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 17, 2019)

I know some head-fier's here were interested on the MT100's sound signature with other comparisons, so help yourself to my review on the Chi-Fi's in-ear earphone thread to get an idea what they're like!

Hope this review can be of help towards anyone's next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## jant71 (Jul 17, 2019)

Not sure if things were timed right...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...6&spm=2114.12010611.8148356.12.423e581droXvAc
 Available now but have not seen any decent impressions by the people who have it yet. Aren't we supposed to have some info and impressions by now to not be buying blind??


----------



## Dsnuts

NX7-
Been listening to the final version of them for almost 2 months. The sound balancing and cohesion is done extremely well on these.

The initial tuning was actually pretty good but the mid bass had some prominence over the sound that needed a bit of tightening. They lowered the mid bass about 2 dbs and while the 7Khz peak was no where near ear splitting sharpness. They took the added precaution to lower it by a db. And whala. These have some similar characteristics in how Campfire audio tunes their earphones. 

These were pretty much made for HEADFIers.  Not your average consumers in mind. They aren't completely neutral but the bass is very much in line with the rest of the spectrum and while there is treble emphasis above in the mix it has that right combo of musical and detail to really engage. I have a pure silver cable on these and they take to better cables very well. Actually show a higher resolution in the sound as a result. Stock cable is not bad. Unlike the stock cable of the F3 which enhanced the highs. The stock cable has zero influence on the final tune of the NX7. 

It has that characteristic carbon nanotube sub bass rumble and clean tight punchy bass. Mids have that smooth yet detailed BA sound to it. Layered much better than most sub $100 earphones I have heard. The treble this time with the piezoelectric has cohesion I did not hear in the N3. Bass to treble extension is optimal. 

it is like the bass and the mids of the F3 while not as roomy sounding it does have some similarities with the low end and mids for certain however with much better treble control and presence. Are they worth a boot for the money.? Ya absolutely.  This is a case of looks can be decieving as these dont look and they certainly don't smell any different or special from anything else NiceHCK has made. But this is where the tuning will speak for itself.  If you keep on swining the bat eventually your gonna hit one out of the park. 

You know what. I think they have done it. I would easily put these right up there against anything I have owned or heard in the $100 range. In fact it will be hard to find a phone at double the price that will be an actual upgrade in sonics. They sound great and is easy to drive. Isolation is average at best but hey the sound more than makes up for it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 18, 2019)

These are what the F3 should have been. In fact I wish NiceHCK would take the drivers and tuning out of the NX7 and throw them in the shell of the F3. Then we are talking.





But really. NiceHCK has opened up a trump card. Value is extreme on this one.


----------



## nraymond

I just took delivery of the Blon BL-03, which has a single 10mm carbon nanotube diaphragm per side:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33052121536.html

I ordered these before there were any pictures of them, just based on the description - lately I've been enjoying my single driver earphones a lot, and I was curious about this one so I took a chance. I need to spend more time with it, but my initial impressions are positive, especially for the price point. Packaging is a bit TFZ inspired, but contents are more budget like KZ. Build is a well finished, ergonomic metal shell. Cable is pretty good, though I'm using an aftermarket 8-core balanced cable right now. Stock eartips are an interesting cone shape, but they can take a wide range of eartips, and I've been trying every one I have... right now I think the RHA dual density silicone work well on them. I hope to have a full review done soon.


----------



## MrDelicious

Dsnuts said:


> These are what the F3 should have been. In fact I wish NiceHCK would take the drivers and tuning out of the NX7 and throw them in the shell of the F3. Then we are talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This kind of advertising is really off-putting. Maybe just post a review (with a disclaimer) and not be a hypeman?


----------



## Broquen

4BAs + 1 DD + 1 Piezoelectric = 7? Or am I missing something?


----------



## blomman77

Haha was thinking the same!  Hmm...


Broquen said:


> 4BAs + 1 DD + 1 Piezoelectric = 7? Or am I missing something?


----------



## mochill

nraymond said:


> I just took delivery of the Blon BL-03, which has a single 10mm carbon nanotube diaphragm per side:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33052121536.html
> 
> I ordered these before there were any pictures of them, just based on the description - lately I've been enjoying my single driver earphones a lot, and I was curious about this one so I took a chance. I need to spend more time with it, but my initial impressions are positive, especially for the price point. Packaging is a bit TFZ inspired, but contents are more budget like KZ. Build is a well finished, ergonomic metal shell. Cable is pretty good, though I'm using an aftermarket 8-core balanced cable right now. Stock eartips are an interesting cone shape, but they can take a wide range of eartips, and I've been trying every one I have... right now I think the RHA dual density silicone work well on them. I hope to have a full review done soon.


How does it sound , I got a feeling that it is awesome


----------



## crabdog

nraymond said:


> I just took delivery of the Blon BL-03, which has a single 10mm carbon nanotube diaphragm per side:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33052121536.html
> 
> I ordered these before there were any pictures of them, just based on the description - lately I've been enjoying my single driver earphones a lot, and I was curious about this one so I took a chance. I need to spend more time with it, but my initial impressions are positive, especially for the price point. Packaging is a bit TFZ inspired, but contents are more budget like KZ. Build is a well finished, ergonomic metal shell. Cable is pretty good, though I'm using an aftermarket 8-core balanced cable right now. Stock eartips are an interesting cone shape, but they can take a wide range of eartips, and I've been trying every one I have... right now I think the RHA dual density silicone work well on them. I hope to have a full review done soon.


I have one of these incoming too. You've eased my mind a bit hah


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 18, 2019)

Broquen said:


> 4BAs + 1 DD + 1 Piezoelectric = 7? Or am I missing something?



Supposedly has two layers on the diaphragm. Regardless of single or dual the bass end is handled excellently on the NX7.


----------



## darmanastartes

nraymond said:


> I just took delivery of the Blon BL-03, which has a single 10mm carbon nanotube diaphragm per side:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33052121536.html
> 
> I ordered these before there were any pictures of them, just based on the description - lately I've been enjoying my single driver earphones a lot, and I was curious about this one so I took a chance. I need to spend more time with it, but my initial impressions are positive, especially for the price point. Packaging is a bit TFZ inspired, but contents are more budget like KZ. Build is a well finished, ergonomic metal shell. Cable is pretty good, though I'm using an aftermarket 8-core balanced cable right now. Stock eartips are an interesting cone shape, but they can take a wide range of eartips, and I've been trying every one I have... right now I think the RHA dual density silicone work well on them. I hope to have a full review done soon.


Didn't Nicehck advertise something similar looking in a lucky grab bag?


----------



## DBaldock9

MrDelicious said:


> This kind of advertising is really off-putting. Maybe just post a review (with a disclaimer) and not be a hypeman?



If you take a look, you'll see that this thread was started by @Dsnuts - so what he posts in his thread is basically up to him.


----------



## zazaboy

Is the nicehck nx7 really good .. Explain why this is good need more impressions


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 18, 2019)

MrDelicious said:


> This kind of advertising is really off-putting. Maybe just post a review (with a disclaimer) and not be a hypeman?



Maybe you should look through the thread. Let me help you. Start here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2853#post-15063891

@zazaboy Pretty sure I have a release version on the way. Will report in when it arrives. Based on the measurements DS dropped I suspect my concerns with the prototype will still exist since the changes were so minor.


----------



## FastAndClean

AUDIOSENSE T800 top 3, RECCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Dsnuts

My main concern with the prototype was the bombastic bass that was on it for the most part. Didn't have any real concerns about the treble though it does have some treble emphasis but not anything like the F3.


----------



## MrDelicious (Jul 18, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> If you take a look, you'll see that this thread was started by @Dsnuts - so what he posts in his thread is basically up to him.


Fair enough, my bad.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> My main concern with the prototype was the bombastic bass that was on it for the most part. Didn't have any real concerns about the treble though it does have some treble emphasis but not anything like the F3.


i am receiving messages from Jim to buy that earphone, he send me that message twice


----------



## Dsnuts

Na your right. No need to hype these. I have no stake in it what so ever. I was just given the opportunity to actually hear a finalized NX7. I brought them to work with me using my Sony ZX300A. These being so new to the market I thought I would leave early impressions. I personally think they sound great but that is in comparison to others in the price range. Speaking of 

Headfi reviewers should get the finalized versions very soon so you will be able to see more takes on them. NiceHCK is sending me a retail box of the NX7 for review as well so I will do that as soon as I get the retail version.


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 18, 2019)

Well they are on sale right now if they are really good i can maybe buy it.. But its to early and i dont want qc issues.. So if we buy do we get final version? Because i dont want buy revisionized versions after i bought it.. I dont want a prototype product


----------



## Dsnuts

I can't see a scenario where Jim will not replace your order if you have any initial problems. Reason why they are sending me a retail box. I had zero issues with the build or the sound having any issues with the prototype to the finalized version. NiceHCK seems to be proud of this one. 

I gotta hand it to them. They keep on pushing what is possible in the price range.


----------



## CactusPete23

zazaboy said:


> Well they are on sale right now if they are really good i can maybe buy it.. But its to early and i dont want qc issues.. So if we buy do we get final version? Because i dont want buy revisionized versions after i bought it.. I dont want a prototype product


Seems like they have better sale if you live in Japan @ Amazon.jp...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope they are the cheapest they will be. Message Jim on aliexpress.

I am certain the final product they are selling will be just that. The final product. No worries if they will do revisions or anything like that.


----------



## meringo

Just received my Blon BL-03.

I was immediately blown away by the fitment of these, worked like a charm with the default ear tips -- flush and super comfy. Unfortunately, it seems as though I got a defective unit. There's a noticeable channel imbalance. I'll try another cable later, just in case.

Sound sig seems good! Hope I can get this resolved on my own.


----------



## crabdog

meringo said:


> Just received my Blon BL-03.
> 
> I was immediately blown away by the fitment of these, worked like a charm with the default ear tips -- flush and super comfy. Unfortunately, it seems as though I got a defective unit. There's a noticeable channel imbalance. I'll try another cable later, just in case.
> 
> Sound sig seems good! Hope I can get this resolved on my own.


That's a shame about the imbalance. I'm listening to mine now and quite surprised by how good it is.


----------



## Dcell7

Dsnuts said:


> Supposedly has two layers on the diaphragm. Regardless of single or dual the bass end is handled excellently on the NX7.



How is the soundstage and instrument separation ?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sound stage while not the widest is moderate in presentation. Not confined but not a truly wide sound for earphones either. Hence what is really separating the NX7 from a true higher end sound is just this. The stage. I suggested to Jim that next time they need to figure out how to get the stage nice n wide.  Has good depth and projection of sound. Sound separation is actually one of the best aspects about the NX7. Due to the many drivers it has. You get sound cues from all over your hearing especially in the treble. Mids are not forward but not recessed either. These do have bass but it is tasteful now and not in your face as the prototype was. 

2dbs might not seem much in the way of tuning an earphone but believe me that little bit is the difference in being overly done to having a good amount of presence for bass. I noticed a bit of extra clarity due to the little bit of bass reduction on the final version. You guys are getting a better product as a result.


----------



## stryed

Dsnuts said:


> Sound stage while not the widest is moderate in presentation. Not confined but not a truly wide sound for earphones either. Hence what is really separating the NX7 from a true higher end sound is just this. The stage. I suggested to Jim that next time they need to figure out how to get the stage nice n wide.  Has good depth and projection of sound. Sound separation is actually one of the best aspects about the NX7. Due to the many drivers it has. You get sound cues from all over your hearing especially in the treble. Mids are not forward but not recessed either. These do have bass but it is tasteful now and not in your face as the prototype was.
> 
> 2dbs might not seem much in the way of tuning an earphone but believe me that little bit is the difference in being overly done to having a good amount of presence for bass. I noticed a bit of extra clarity due to the little bit of bass reduction on the final version. You guys are getting a better product as a result.



Interesting especially considered the headfi offers. However, I'm curious about all these cheap planars popping up which apparently have a huge soundstage (is this always the case with planars?). I wonder what next is around the corner! I'm a sucker to soundstage.


----------



## loomisjohnson

FastAndClean said:


> i am receiving messages from Jim to buy that earphone, he send me that message twice


can someone remind me exactly how to get the discount on the nx7 from ali (i seem to remember hitting buy it now but not paying for it?)


----------



## HungryPanda

chose other payments and click buy then back out of the page it will be in your unpaid items, message Jim and wait. You will get a message from Ali when price is adjusted


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the F3 that has the planar for the mids. has a big roomy sound due to it. The NX7 while using a piezoelectric for the super high notes. It is using dual layered dynamic and 2 dual BAs for the bulk of the sound. Speaking of the F3. I posted my take on it here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22372

A bit of a missed opportunity for NiceHCK. You couldn't possibly use a worse cable for the sound tuning on it.  Anyway it has been an interesting month of listening to it and writing about it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> chose other payments and click buy then back out of the page it will be in your unpaid items, message Jim and wait. You will get a message from Ali when price is adjusted


thanx mate


----------



## Dcell7

Dsnuts said:


> Sound stage while not the widest is moderate in presentation. Not confined but not a truly wide sound for earphones either. Hence what is really separating the NX7 from a true higher end sound is just this. The stage. I suggested to Jim that next time they need to figure out how to get the stage nice n wide.  Has good depth and projection of sound. Sound separation is actually one of the best aspects about the NX7. Due to the many drivers it has. You get sound cues from all over your hearing especially in the treble. Mids are not forward but not recessed either. These do have bass but it is tasteful now and not in your face as the prototype was.
> 
> 2dbs might not seem much in the way of tuning an earphone but believe me that little bit is the difference in being overly done to having a good amount of presence for bass. I noticed a bit of extra clarity due to the little bit of bass reduction on the final version. You guys are getting a better product as a result.



Thanks, this information will help me with the decision to buy or not to buy ....


----------



## nraymond

mochill said:


> How does it sound , I got a feeling that it is awesome



So far, really good. Been listening to the BLON BL-03 most of the day while at work. Early impressions are that they're pretty balanced and non-fatiguing even on aggressive tracks with lots of treble and excessive bass. Not the bee's knees in terms of high end (i.e. not Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2), but better than most things at this price point. I've heard low end that's a little more defined/detailed in other earphones, but those usually overemphasize it at the same time. Low end emphasis feels just right to me. Mids are good. In many ways they can compete with things at higher price points, and I'm a fan of their ergonomics.


----------



## jant71

I know some will be interested in these 
EPro Horn Shape tips. Looks good for both wider bore and for Westone, Shure etc. in the second pic. Designed to open up the sound and stage.











On the 846...


----------



## jon parker

jant71 said:


> I know some will be interested in these
> EPro Horn Shape tips. Looks good for both wider bore and for Westone, Shure etc. in the second pic. Designed to open up the sound and stage.



For that price will they wake me up in the morning & make me a cup of coffee as well?


----------



## jant71 (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/eProaudios-ePro-Horn-Shaped-Ear-Tips/dp/B07S82M9PG
Similar to Spiral dots and such. Pricey but not much you can do since they are niche so over $10 more than a set of little silicone thingies probably should cost. If they do what they say then I'm sure people will be fine with the cost. Such is our hobby 

Who's gonna be the...


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 18, 2019)

jant71 said:


> I know some will be interested in these
> EPro Horn Shape tips. Looks good for both wider bore and for Westone, Shure etc. in the second pic. Designed to open up the sound and stage.
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the idea behind the flare audio ear tips.


I did something similar using an adapter I made for using generic T400 tips on my T100 size westones.


----------



## courierdriver

MrDelicious said:


> This kind of advertising is really off-putting. Maybe just post a review (with a disclaimer) and not be a hypeman?


Dude, everything is hype. I've seen lots of mega expensive stuff hyped, and upon listening, it doesn't always sound as good as the hype. Everything is based on personal preferences...some stuff is great for many, not great to many others. The folks that put out these reviews are doing their best to describe the sound of all these earphones, to the best of their abilities. There are also lots of caveats listed in their reviews, which are important to consider when making a purchase decision. Always remember this: there is NO SUCH THING, as the PERFECT iem, headphone, speakers, amp, dac, turntable, etc. FOR EVERYONE. We all have different ears, and we all hear things differently. This audio hobby is totally subjective...the best anyone can do is find people who have similar tastes in sound and music tastes, that match their own. It helps to know what genres of music they listen to also (better yet, when specific artists, songs or albums are noted) so people can get a better reference to how a particular item sounds on the types of music YOU listen to most. These forums are here to help people find gear that they MIGHT like. There is nowhere any implication that "one size, brand, model, etc." will fit all. Take everything with a grain of salt and explore for yourself. Not everything is the be all/end all/end game for everyone because IT'S ALL SUBJECTIVE. The sooner people realize that, the happier they will be. It's why so many headfiers own so many different kinds of gear. It doesn't mean that other stuff they own is inferior...it means that some gear sounds better with different types of music/genres. Even the way music is recorded, plays a huge part. I've heard some songs I know very well, sound great on some gear, and sound like total s**t on other gear. It's all subjective. The key is finding what you like in a sound signature. When you do, feel free to rec stuff. If the type of music you listen to jives with my own, and others with the same musical tastes chime in and rec the item, I would consider buying the item. Otherwise, it's all just hype. But without the hype, many people wouldn't even know that better gear can be had, and we would all be listening to the stock earbuds that come supplied with our smartphones. And that's just screw**g sad! There's so much more available nowadays to the consumer with much better SQ. These forums are a means to communicate those finds to the public. If that's hyping, so be it. I for one, am happy for this kinda info.


----------



## Quimi

Hi, the NX 7, what kind of sound do they have? AKG ... Greetings


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

Well lets look at the reason why we are fascentated by the hybrid earphone. We all love bass but arguably dynamic bass. Even big players in the game utilize dynamics.

When you read reviews on the top earphones in the market 3K plus earphones. Read the descriptions of the bass. " The BA bass sounds like a dynamic."  Well here is a novel idea. Why not just use a really good dynamic driver known for it's bass ability and use that in an earphone. In this case I can vouch for the abilities of not just a dynamic, but a carbon nanotube dynamic.  I have yet to hear a carbon nanotube based phone with weak limp bass. Lol

We all love the clarity and detail of BAs. NX7 got 4 of them. There are 4BA earphones, manufacturers will charge over $200 for. Well lets put that clarity and detail with the dynamic.  And utilizing Piezoelectric tweeters with the ability to reach the highest notes with ease..For good measure why not throw one set in the same housing for the upper highs.

This is what you get with the NX7. And for a cheap price? All this don't mean a hill of beans if the tuning is weird or don't have coherency or is lacking something.

Don't let the relatively cheaper looks fool you. The final version of the NX7 is going to surprise a lot of people.


----------



## PolloLoco

Dsnuts said:


> Well lets look at the reason why we are fascentated by the hybrid earphone. We all love bass but arguably dynamic bass. Even big players in the game utilize dynamics.
> 
> When you read reviews on the top earphones in the market 3K plus earphones. Read the descriptions of the bass. " The BA bass sounds like a dynamic."  Well here is a novel idea. Why not just use a really good dynamic driver known for it's bass ability and use that in an earphone. In this case I can vouch for the abilities of not just a dynamic, but a carbon nanotube dynamic.  I have yet to hear a carbon nanotube based phone with weak limp bass. Lol
> 
> ...



How's the micro detail?  I was recently thinking about going to an oldy but goody Etymotic er4 for a detailed, analytical sound.  Would these satisfy?  Or are these more musical and smooth as opposed to analytical?


----------



## Quimi

[QUOTE = "Dsnuts, post: 15071447, miembro: 185895"] Bueno, veamos la razón por la cual estamos fascentados por el auricular híbrido. A todos nos encantan los bajos, pero posiblemente los bajos dinámicos. Incluso los grandes jugadores en el juego utilizan la dinámica.

Cuando lees opiniones sobre los mejores auriculares en el mercado, auriculares 3K plus. Lee las descripciones del bajo. "El bajo BA suena como una dinámica". Pues aquí hay una idea novedosa. ¿Por qué no usar un controlador dinámico realmente bueno conocido por su capacidad de bajos y usarlo en un auricular? En este caso, puedo responder por las habilidades no solo de una dinámica, sino de una dinámica de nanotubos de carbono. Todavía tengo que escuchar un teléfono basado en nanotubos de carbono con un bajo débil y débil. Jaja

Todos amamos la claridad y el detalle de los licenciados. NX7 tiene 4 de ellos. Hay auriculares 4BA, los fabricantes cobrarán más de $ 200 por. Pues vamos a poner esa claridad y detalle con la dinámica. Y utilizar tweeters piezoeléctricos con la capacidad de alcanzar las notas más altas con facilidad. Para una buena medida, ¿por qué no tirar un juego en la misma carcasa para los máximos superiores?

Esto es lo que obtienes con el NX7. ¿Y por un precio barato? Todo esto no significa una colina de frijoles si la afinación es rara o si no tiene coherencia o si le falta algo.

No dejes que las apariencias relativamente baratas te engañen. La versión final del NX7 va a sorprender a mucha gente. [/ QUOTE]

Gracias


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

It has a great balance of detail and musical. Best of both worlds. Treble detail and imaging is about as good as your gonna get for sets double the price easily. I would say the overall sound is skewed just a bit more toward musical than detailed but there is not any microdetail especially in the treble area that your gonna miss on these. It is done tastefully where a specific treble region is not gonna poke you in the ear. Seriously for the asking price. I would try one out.

These do have bass but again it is not what I consider a bass first iem. In fact the treble has a bit more presence over the rest of the spectrum but this is needed for that detail and clarity.  Was listening to my pair last night as I was watering my grass. I can't believe NiceHCK is charging less than $100 for these. Lol.

Appreciate the spanish translatrion there Quimi.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

The NX7 lacks a truely wide stage but by no means does it sound confined. Could use a bit more depth to the sound. It lack a bit of precision of the better mid tier hybrid earphones but heck I ain't gonna complain for what your getting for the price.


----------



## coflaes

Dsnuts said:


> The NX7 lacks a truely wide stage and it could use a bit more depth to the sound. It lack a bit of precision of the better mid tier hybrid earphones but heck I ain't gonna complain for what your getting for the price.


Can you post a little comparison with other similar iems?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am at work at the moment so I will get back on that. Closest competition to these would be the NiceHCK M6 which has a similar number of drivers.

IT01. Will be back with some comparisons.


----------



## Dcell7

Only thing that bothers me is the QC of the NX7. I have read the translated reviews on Amazon JP and it seems like there are some defective units.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

Some defective. Possibly isolated more than some. There are 1K earphones that arrive defective. There was a guy that got his Empire Ears/ MD Zeus with a defect that I know of but I am not gonna think that is the norm. My unit is 100% perfect.  I wouldnt put too much stock into that. Again I know Jim. These guys are not out to rip you off with defective units. Especially Headfiers.

I am willing to bet you that guy that had the defect got a brand new unit.  

A bunch of guys will be getting their NX7s very soon. You can wait to see if there are defective units among headfiers. Then really gauge how the QC is.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I am at work at the moment so I will get back on that. Closest competition to these would be the NiceHCK M6 which has a similar number of drivers.
> 
> IT01. Will be back with some comparisons.



Do you have the LZ A4, that you can compare the NX7 to?
.
Listening to my A4 today, with Red Backs / Green Nozzles.
The Green (narrow bore) and Blue (wide bore) nozzles are the ones without any filter material, so they _do have_ a bit more Treble than I usually prefer - but they don't suffer from the "Earphone goes Quiet", due to moisture absorption by the filter material.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry my friend I have not had the A4. I had an A5 at one point. I don't think NX7 is a better sounding phone than the A5 per se but it is not going to be a downgrade either.


----------



## meringo (Jul 19, 2019)

the ePro tips look interesting. I'm gonna buy a set and report back.


----------



## Dsnuts

Currently on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/EPro-Horn-...730570?hash=item56c6193e4a:g:I5IAAOSw-ZBdBahf


----------



## jon parker

So for $17 you basically 1x set ear tips . . . as they sell them in packs with 1x sml / 1x med / 1x large
What is the point of that ??
Surely anyone who is going to spend THAT much on an ear tip knows what size their ears are?!


----------



## Dsnuts

I never understood the L M S package.  Why they package them that way. I have seen one headfier that uses a small in one ear and a medium in the other due to one ear being physically smaller. But I think in most cases folks will know their size. 

Symbios got it going on. Those guys let you choose just whatever size you need. Others need to follow this model.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> I never understood the L M S package.  Why they package them that way. I have seen one headfier that uses a small in one ear and a medium in the other due to one ear being physically smaller. But I think in most cases folks will know their size.
> 
> Symbios got it going on. Those guys let you choose just whatever size you need. Others need to follow this model.



We are a little lucky because my husband uses L and I use M.   But we have buckets of smalls not in use.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

coflaes said:


> Can you post a little comparison with other similar iems?



This is off of memory from the other 2 I mentioned.

For stage the IT01 has a widish stage for earphones but that is due to the them having the most V shaped sound sig out of the bunch here which also creates a more wider sound.  I do believe the M6 has a bit of a wider stage over the NX7 but again I would put the stage of sound on the NX7 being averge for earphones and not confined or restrictive sounding. With so many drivers you figure the NX7 would be bulky or big but they are actually medium slighly smaller than average for these types of iems.  Extremely comfortable as a results. Anyways going back to the comparison. The IT01 has the most V shaped sound sig out of the 3 earphones here but all 3 of these have bass emphasis. For quanitity I would put IT01> M6> NX7.  Quality wise I would put it at a tie with the IT01=NX7,>M6

I got the M6 sounding airy and very nice for the mids but it requires a newer sound filter made by BGVP but the negative was that the bass takes a hit and is rolled off more so in the sub bass after using this filter.

Mids wise I would say NX7>M6>IT01, For overall sound definition I would put the NX7 above both the IT01 and M6.  Sound layering and immersive factor. Most definitley the NX7. Treble precision and clarity NX7 over both the others as well.

the NX7 actually sounds like a more refined M6 with a better bass end to boot. Is now cheaper than both these earphones I mentioned here. With that saved cash get yourself a nice upgraded 2 pin cable while your ordering a NX7. Be happy you didn't spend a lot for some outstanding sonics.


----------



## assassin10000

mbwilson111 said:


> We are a little lucky because my husband uses L and I use M.   But we have buckets of smalls not in use.



Too bad your overseas, I pretty much only use smalls. Some smalls are too big (auvios).

Too bad there's not an exchange or tip trading thread.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> We are a little lucky because my husband uses L and I use M.   But we have buckets of smalls not in use.



I use my smaller ones to thicken the stem of some of my earphones for wider bored tips. Gotta use them somehow.



assassin10000 said:


> Too bad your overseas, I pretty much only use smalls. Some smalls are too big (auvios).
> 
> Too bad there's not an exchange or tip trading thread.



No time like the present to create one.

Actually if you put in the sales foums that your looking for certain size of tip you might get a response for possible trade.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> use my smaller ones to thicken the stem of some of my earphones for wider bored tips. Gotta use them somehow.



That is an interesting idea.


----------



## Raketen

Butchering spare IEM tips For Science is always a good reason to have some extras.

Personally am an inveterate tip roller & typically rotate through several sizes and styles depending on the design of IEM, for sake of fit and/or sound.


----------



## meringo

Maybe my ears are weird, but I rarely get fit right upon opening with IEMs. Tip rolling is usually required so I'm OK with the S M L package, even though you are tossing 2 sets (or 1 and 1/2)

We are talking about less than the price of a delivered pizza, so I'm not too concerned about the $15 I will spend once or twice a year -- but this set is an exception to the rule since I just wanna see if this design sonically does what it claims.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is an interesting idea.








The horn tip idea is not new.  This is mod everyone can try. If you have a narrow bored iem. Try this mod. Flip a smaller tip backwards onto the earphone and then throw on your wider bored tip on top of it. Works great to open up the sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just let a coworker listen to my NX7.. He was very surprised when I told him how much they cost. Lol.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So @Dsnuts
how the NX7 compare to the ****???

Will have them soon....but im eagerly curious about them.

Hope it sound better than M6 to be honnest, more refined in treble and imaging. (still like the M6)


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

Don't have the ****. Been slowing down on the purchases ever since getting my Solaris. Guys should get their NX7 soon. I am sure people will reveal what is what soon enough.


----------



## Toastybob

Dsnuts said:


> Currently on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/EPro-Horn-...730570?hash=item56c6193e4a:g:I5IAAOSw-ZBdBahf


Currently they are $13 on Amazon.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Well lets look at the reason why we are fascentated by the hybrid earphone. We all love bass but arguably dynamic bass. Even big players in the game utilize dynamics.
> 
> When you read reviews on the top earphones in the market 3K plus earphones. Read the descriptions of the bass. " The BA bass sounds like a dynamic."  Well here is a novel idea. Why not just use a really good dynamic driver known for it's bass ability and use that in an earphone. In this case I can vouch for the abilities of not just a dynamic, but a carbon nanotube dynamic.  I have yet to hear a carbon nanotube based phone with weak limp bass. Lol
> 
> ...


I'm thinking I wouldn't mind a set to replace the TFZ No.3 I'm thinking of selling. Can you provide a link to the Aliexpress site? I did a search but nothing seems to come up with that model name.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Some defective. Possibly isolated more than some. There are 1K earphones that arrive defective. There was a guy that got his Empire Ears/ MD Zeus with a defect that I know of but I am not gonna think that is the norm. My unit is 100% perfect.  I wouldnt put too much stock into that. Again I know Jim. These guys are not out to rip you off with defective units. Especially Headfiers.
> 
> I am willing to bet you that guy that had the defect got a brand new unit.
> 
> A bunch of guys will be getting their NX7s very soon. You can wait to see if there are defective units among headfiers. Then really gauge how the QC is.


Yup, it's so true. Defective products come at all price points from everything to iems and other types of audio gear, to automobiles. Sometimes, it's not about how much you spend or the brand you choose...there are lemons in every batch of anything. While it's inconvenient and annoying, as long as the seller/manufacturer makes it right by the customer, it's Ok by me. crap happens, and sometimes a bad apple slips through.


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone tried the audio sense t800？


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> We are a little lucky because my husband uses L and I use M.   But we have buckets of smalls not in use.


You may have to adopt...


----------



## Carlsan

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone tried the audio sense t800？


I have them and they are good. They are the latest hype train, but well deserved. 
There's a thread devoted to them.


----------



## koikoikoi

jon parker said:


> So for $17 you basically 1x set ear tips . . . as they sell them in packs with 1x sml / 1x med / 1x large
> What is the point of that ??
> Surely anyone who is going to spend THAT much on an ear tip knows what size their ears are?!



Really sucks cause I've taken quite a liking to these tips. My ears refuse to work with most ear tips w/o pain or seal issues. These in Small are comfortable, seal, and provide excellent sq for me. Just can't justify $13 usd (buying in person in HK) for one pair.


----------



## davidcotton

koikoikoi said:


> Really sucks cause I've taken quite a liking to these tips. My ears refuse to work with most ear tips w/o pain or seal issues. These in Small are comfortable, seal, and provide excellent sq for me. Just can't justify $13 usd (buying in person in HK) for one pair.



Better than spending $$$$ on iems that then don't fit properly surely?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> You may have to adopt...



... a dog would just eat them


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> ... a dog would just eat them



the adopted or the eartips?? ￼￼


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> the adopted or the eartips?? ￼￼



... haha we would be adopting a dog not a human.

When I think of adoption I automatically think of all the homeless dogs.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Don't have the ****. Been slowing down on the purchases ever since getting my Solaris. Guys should get their NX7 soon. I am sure people will reveal what is what soon enough.





courierdriver said:


> I'm thinking I wouldn't mind a set to replace the TFZ No.3 I'm thinking of selling. Can you provide a link to the Aliexpress site? I did a search but nothing seems to come up with that model name.



That is the rub.  I know I'm not convinced it will beat a No. 3 yet. Not sounding like the stage is anything to write home about so I'm already out. My King III has an issue it seems but I think it wouldn't take ear time from it now that I fixed it's issue.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 20, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I do believe the M6 has a bit of a wider stage over the NX7 but ...



A word on the M6. It was my priciest review unit at the time. I found the low end too thick (better after adding the $5 3rd party filters) and it ended in the drawer. Now, after a few expensive earphones and some wisdom gained, I have to say that the M6 are great earphones (resolution, imaging...even timbre is good) at an absolutely crazy price. At below $100, you sniff a bit into the world of  of premium. @Dsnuts was right about their quality. I upped my Head-Fi rating by 1/2 star to 4.5. Last night, I listened while re-reading my own gibberish...still valid.

https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-m6-review-driving-like-god-in-france/

Looking forward to the NX7...Biodegraded is presently sharpening our knives.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't let my statement about the stage deter you guys from looking into the NX7. In context I am comparing to much higher end earphones like my Sony Z5, IT04, Zeus, AndromedaS, Solaris. To be honest all my other earphones fall short of these in stage so the NX7 is in good company.

I don't find the stage to be an issue especially when the tuning is done very well on the NX7. I mentioned that the NX7 has some similarities in tuning the CA phones. They kinda remind me of how the Andromeda is tuned. Sparkle up top and a full smooth bass line.  The mids however don't take much in the way of a step back from the mix. 

Imaging is very good on the NX7 in that it makes up for the lack of a truly wide stage with how it projects details from treble to highlighted notes all over the place. It is addicting to listen to.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Dsnuts

courierdriver said:


> I'm thinking I wouldn't mind a set to replace the TFZ No.3 I'm thinking of selling. Can you provide a link to the Aliexpress site? I did a search but nothing seems to come up with that model name.




Sorry for the double post 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53

Before buying. Send a message to Jim and mention that your a headfier.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000013594343.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.36146733vydVAk&algo_pvid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e&algo_expid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e-0&btsid=0c1fa7db-68be-48fa-bf59-ad1c286192f8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53


Could it be that KZ is producing these for NiceHCK?


----------



## Dsnuts

Could be. I know the OEM company that makes these earphones also make them for BGVP, and KZ among others. But the internals and sound design is completely unique to NiceHCK.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

If you think about it. If your gonna try to make a new bench in the price range. You can't offer a new housing design without raising the price so why not use a design you already have that can incorporate multiple driver configurations. This shell they are using is no different from all the KZ earphones. I bet it is the same housing. Just like how the M6 borrowed that housing from BGVP. DMG

Since it is made by the company that makes them for KZ. There seems to be no proprietary type rule here. We are talking about Chinese rules. Lol. What makes the difference however is how they tuned the earphone and what drivers they are using.

Again do not judge a book by it's cover. These do not sound anything like what your paying the price to get one.


----------



## coflaes (Jul 20, 2019)

Some japanese say they are very bright with not bass at all, all Kz suffer from a harsh, grainy upper mid range, how's the midrange of that Nx7 compare with Kz??


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Don't let my statement about the stage deter you guys from looking into the NX7. In context I am comparing to much higher end earphones like my Sony Z5, IT04, Zeus, AndromedaS, Solaris. To be honest all my other earphones fall short of these in stage so the NX7 is in good company.
> 
> I don't find the stage to be an issue especially when the tuning is done very well on the NX7. I mentioned that the NX7 has some similarities in tuning the CA phones. They kinda remind me of how the Andromeda is tuned. Sparkle up top and a full smooth bass line.  The mids however don't take much in the way of a step back from the mix.
> 
> Imaging is very good on the NX7 in that it makes up for the lack of a truly wide stage with how it projects details from treble to highlighted notes all over the place. It is addicting to listen to.



Actually I would take a review sample or a spot on a tour but don't think I will pony up for one even at $65. Aside from stage I don't think it will quite match my King III for resolution, extension, imaging, or transparency. Besides I am looking for an earphone that would mate to my sitting there $41 Kinboofi that everyone liked back a while ago. Sounds like the NX7 is not a good match since everything I tried with the cable gets more treble and has less bass emphasis and sounds like the the NX7 has enough but shouldn't be pushed to cooler and a bit thinner sound. Think I would need just what I had with the Finschi a bass slanted earphone with a Knowles armature with ability but needed coaxing to come out and play more on the high end.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 20, 2019)

The new Artio looks pretty nice...
https://artio.co.jp/products/cr-v1











Focused on how the brain feels sounds.

New Technology"WARP System" "WARP System"(Wide Area ReProduction - Patent Number: Pending) is an acoustic circuit for earphones that mix l and R channel signals with bandwidth levels, etc. into the opposite channel.
It virtually reproduces the state when listening to the stereo playback of the speaker, and you can feel the spread of the sound that was not able to be done with a conventional canal type earphone.

The interesting twist is.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

coflaes said:


> Some japanese say they are very bright with not bass at all, all Kz suffer from a harsh, grainy upper mid range, how's the midrange of that Nx7 compare with Kz??



Grainy is not how I would say the upper mids are. Has some emphasis in the region enough to highlight vocals and stringed instruments pop. Bright is also not how I would describe the sound either.  It has treble emphasis and for someone that is a bass head will not feel these have in the way of big bass. They don't. These lean more towards sonic balancing vs too much in any one region over another. If you are looking for a dark signature I would skip the NX7 but for guys that like their detail in the treble with good timbre and a solid bass note the NX7 is not lacking really in any part of the sound. Vocals sound great on these. Mids could use a bit more in the way of resolution but the way I see it there is so much you can achieve with cheaper drivers. The end result does not sound cheap at all. In fact the opposite. I am looking forward to see what Carlsan and HungryPanda  has to say since these guys owns more than all of us probably combined. Lol.

I am mostly listening the NX7 using my Shanling M5s in balanced mode using a silver cable. The influence of pure silver in the chain can highlight flaws of a phone and with this combo the sound is very balanced spacious. The tone of the overall sound is a bit cooler vs bright or dark again due to the treble lift in the tuning but not any more than what CA or EE does on their earphones. The bass end of the NX7 is by no means weak or missing. The quality of the bass on these are excellent for the price,  It is just not bombastic like some guys like.

The prototype had more of a fun tuning on it meaning it had a bit more bass emphasis but the trade off for decreasing the bass end by 2dbs was worth it imo. It now sounds more mature revealing a bit more detail especially in the mids due to that minor reduction.  

For guys that want more bass. Carbon nanotubes take to bass boost like no other dynamic in the market. It is safer to tune towards a balanced signature vs being too bass heavy from the get go IMO.  You can always add more bass if you want.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is ok to be skeptical of new chi fi product that promises so much that is way under a $100 price point. I don't blame anyone reading this at all. 

First time I heard even the prototype of the NX7. My thoughts were. "Here we go again. " The previous hybrid I did a write up for before I got the prototype NX7 was the very lame N3. These are no where close to that failure believe me. Speaking of which. I do believed they learned a thing or two from making their other hybrids the N3 and even the F3 and it shows on the NX7.

Then I asked Jim how much he planned on selling them for.. When he told me under a $100. I was very surprised. And this was the prototype. No need to fall for the new hybrid. Just wait for initial adaptors to chime in on them and get more information on the sonics of them and go from there. The more you read about a phone the more you will have a better idea of how they will be. It aint like they are gonna sell out of em in a hurry or anything like that. 

The one aspect I really like about NiceHCK stuff. They have access to one of the largest OEMs that make earphones for many companies in China where they get their earphones from. They have the blurprint for the NX7. The are not gonna run out of em any time soon is my point.


----------



## Raketen

jant71 said:


> The new Artio looks pretty nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Built in passive crossfeed? I remember some headphones have done this before but can't remember which ones lol. Is that a 2.5 TRS headphone connector? Couldn't see the 2nd pic.

Have you tried any of Ar:tio's stuff? Almost ordered the CU1 a while ago. They always have cool concepts but user impressions seem to be mixed from what I can gather w/ google translate.


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> That is the rub.  I know I'm not convinced it will beat a No. 3 yet. Not sounding like the stage is anything to write home about so I'm already out. My King III has an issue it seems but I think it wouldn't take ear time from it now that I fixed it's issue.


I can't get myself to like the No.3 as much as my KPE  or ZS10 PRO. Maybe I got a defective set...I don't know yet at this point. To put it simply; they just don't sound as clear and defined as I was hoping for. Bass isn't as good compared to the KPE or ZS10 PRO, even with an EQ boost. Mids and treble don't seem as clear as the other two. Cable is very proprietary, and there are no current options to upgrade to a balanced 2.5 mm, because the 2 pin, raised socket connection doesn't work with any upgrade cable on the market. It's different from the 2 pin raised that is on KS ZS10 PRO and ZSN/PRO, so can't even buy an upgrade cable that conforms to the iem, without major mods. This is NOT what I hoped it would be.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry for the double post
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000013594343.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.36146733vydVAk&algo_pvid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e&algo_expid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e-0&btsid=0c1fa7db-68be-48fa-bf59-ad1c286192f8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53
> 
> Before buying. Send a message to Jim and mention that your a headfier.


No worries, bro...and thanks for the advice. They are in my cart now. If I decide to get them, I will message Jim.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> This is off of memory from the other 2 I mentioned.
> 
> For stage the IT01 has a widish stage for earphones but that is due to the them having the most V shaped sound sig out of the bunch here which also creates a more wider sound.  I do believe the M6 has a bit of a wider stage over the NX7 but again I would put the stage of sound on the NX7 being averge for earphones and not confined or restrictive sounding. With so many drivers you figure the NX7 would be bulky or big but they are actually medium slighly smaller than average for these types of iems.  Extremely comfortable as a results. Anyways going back to the comparison. The IT01 has the most V shaped sound sig out of the 3 earphones here but all 3 of these have bass emphasis. For quanitity I would put IT01> M6> NX7.  Quality wise I would put it at a tie with the IT01=NX7,>M6
> 
> ...


What kind of 2 pin? Is it something standard, or proprietary? I just got screwed with my new TFZ NO.3, in that I can't get a KZ C type upgrade cable to work, and nobody seems to make a cable that will fit it's unique dimensions. These new raised connectors are a big problem for those of us who like to upgrade our cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

.78mm 2 pin standard. Not the .75mm type. Most 2 pins they sell on Aliexpress will be fine.

Throw in one of these for your NX7. $11bucks. Lol




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2717662.subject_3

This cable comes with the F3 so I tried it on the NX7. Sounds great using this cable and it is cheap. You can get it in balanced if you have the means to listen to them that way. Standard cable is just a 3.5 single ended. 

Guys that can spend more. This one is really good for any earphone.





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945688424.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.6.24c3637cCldDVC


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> The horn tip idea is not new.  This is mod everyone can try. If you have a narrow bored iem. Try this mod. Flip a smaller tip backwards onto the earphone and then throw on your wider bored tip on top of it. Works great to open up the sound.


Yeah, that's a great idea. I also have a pile of smalls kicking around...that would be a great way to utilize them, especially on stems that are too short, or don't have a big enough lip to hold them in place.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> .78mm 2 pin standard. Not the .75mm type. Most 2 pins they sell on Aliexpress will be fine.
> 
> Throw in one of these for your NX7. $11bucks. Lol
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Dsnuts said:


> Grainy is not how I would say the upper mids are. Has some emphasis in the region enough to highlight vocals and stringed instruments pop. Bright is also not how I would describe the sound either.  It has treble emphasis and for someone that is a bass head will not feel these have in the way of big bass. They don't. These lean more towards sonic balancing vs too much in any one region over another. If you are looking for a dark signature I would skip the NX7 but for guys that like their detail in the treble with good timbre and a solid bass note the NX7 is not lacking really in any part of the sound. Vocals sound great on these. Mids could use a bit more in the way of resolution but the way I see it there is so much you can achieve with cheaper drivers. The end result does not sound cheap at all. In fact the opposite. I am looking forward to see what Carlsan and HungryPanda  has to say since these guys owns more than all of us probably combined. Lol.
> 
> I am mostly listening the NX7 using my Shanling M5s in balanced mode using a silver cable. The influence of pure silver in the chain can highlight flaws of a phone and with this combo the sound is very balanced spacious. The tone of the overall sound is a bit cooler vs bright or dark again due to the treble lift in the tuning but not any more than what CA or EE does on their earphones. The bass end of the NX7 is by no means weak or missing. The quality of the bass on these are excellent for the price,  It is just not bombastic like some guys like.
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> Grainy is not how I would say the upper mids are. Has some emphasis in the region enough to highlight vocals and stringed instruments pop. Bright is also not how I would describe the sound either.  It has treble emphasis and for someone that is a bass head will not feel these have in the way of big bass. They don't. These lean more towards sonic balancing vs too much in any one region over another. If you are looking for a dark signature I would skip the NX7 but for guys that like their detail in the treble with good timbre and a solid bass note the NX7 is not lacking really in any part of the sound. Vocals sound great on these. Mids could use a bit more in the way of resolution but the way I see it there is so much you can achieve with cheaper drivers. The end result does not sound cheap at all. In fact the opposite. I am looking forward to see what Carlsan and HungryPanda  has to say since these guys owns more than all of us probably combined. Lol.
> 
> I am mostly listening the NX7 using my Shanling M5s in balanced mode using a silver cable. The influence of pure silver in the chain can highlight flaws of a phone and with this combo the sound is very balanced spacious. The tone of the overall sound is a bit cooler vs bright or dark again due to the treble lift in the tuning but not any more than what CA or EE does on their earphones. The bass end of the NX7 is by no means weak or missing. The quality of the bass on these are excellent for the price,  It is just not bombastic like some guys like.
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> Grainy is not how I would say the upper mids are. Has some emphasis in the region enough to highlight vocals and stringed instruments pop. Bright is also not how I would describe the sound either.  It has treble emphasis and for someone that is a bass head will not feel these have in the way of big bass. They don't. These lean more towards sonic balancing vs too much in any one region over another. If you are looking for a dark signature I would skip the NX7 but for guys that like their detail in the treble with good timbre and a solid bass note the NX7 is not lacking really in any part of the sound. Vocals sound great on these. Mids could use a bit more in the way of resolution but the way I see it there is so much you can achieve with cheaper drivers. The end result does not sound cheap at all. In fact the opposite. I am looking forward to see what Carlsan and HungryPanda  has to say since these guys owns more than all of us probably combined. Lol.
> 
> I am mostly listening the NX7 using my Shanling M5s in balanced mode using a silver cable. The influence of pure silver in the chain can highlight flaws of a phone and with this combo the sound is very balanced spacious. The tone of the overall sound is a bit cooler vs bright or dark again due to the treble lift in the tuning but not any more than what CA or EE does on their earphones. The bass end of the NX7 is by no means weak or missing. The quality of the bass on these are excellent for the price,  It is just not bombastic like some guys like.
> 
> ...


Your comment about applying some bass boost/EQ is very encouraging to me. I use a bit of EQ in all my phones. Nice to read that these will take well to it.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry for the double post
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000013594343.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.36146733vydVAk&algo_pvid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e&algo_expid=6fbca7d6-8b5e-47b9-8ba5-94773b63d84e-0&btsid=0c1fa7db-68be-48fa-bf59-ad1c286192f8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53
> 
> Before buying. Send a message to Jim and mention that your a headfier.



There have been so many of these long links lately.  Someone else might know the specifics as to why, but we are supposed to eliminate everything after the .html       All of that stuff that comes after is some kind of spam.   Rather than select all from the address bar you can just copy the part you need ... like this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000013594343.html

Or, if you have already pasted the long link in, just remove the unnecessary spam, affiliate links or whatever all this stuff is.  I remember being told this  a long time ago.  I don't know why it is not a sticky somewhere because how are  people to know?  I was horrified the first time I copied a link and wondered why it was so long.  Anyway, I don' t really like to click on them.  I had to clear a LOT of crap from my PC recently.  

Sometimes when I quote someone and the link in their quote has all the extra stuff, I even fix it in the quote  I left yours this time so people  can see the difference.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 21, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I can't get myself to like the No.3 as much as my KPE  or ZS10 PRO. Maybe I got a defective set...I don't know yet at this point. To put it simply; they just don't sound as clear and defined as I was hoping for. Bass isn't as good compared to the KPE or ZS10 PRO, even with an EQ boost. Mids and treble don't seem as clear as the other two. Cable is very proprietary, and there are no current options to upgrade to a balanced 2.5 mm, because the 2 pin, raised socket connection doesn't work with any upgrade cable on the market. It's different from the 2 pin raised that is on KS ZS10 PRO and ZSN/PRO, so can't even buy an upgrade cable that conforms to the iem, without major mods. This is NOT what I hoped it would be.



Not out of the realm. I am certain I got a King III with something missing as everyone else says how smooth and polite they are up top and some change cables to get the treble to come out more while mine has so much treble and extension it makes my other phones sound like they have so much less treble when I listen to them back to back. When I compared the Finschi with the Simgot EM2 I said I wished Oriolus has worked them for the armature to show the treble as much without needed a cable change. When I listen to my King III and Simgot back to back it is like the EM2 have no armatures anymore and the nice clear and close to being bright EM2 are dark and have a big treble roll off. Made the EM2 sound like the Oriolus signature but even a bit more dull and smooth. Had to add filters to tame the beast that all others I have read said is needing a bit more treble to get exciting. 

Not sure about the cable thing. My King III work fine with all my cables...




Don't see the connector being any different. Same generation of cables and driver according to them except the King has the upgraded driver with stronger magnets and better voice coil.


----------



## DBaldock9

Has anyone heard from Jim (NiceHCK), to actually buy the NX7 at the introductory price of $65?
When I added the NX7 to my cart, the price showed $93.75.
I messaged Jim on AliExpress, but it's still showing "Unread".
.
*As an aside - *Does anyone actually like the new Message system that AliExpress has recently implemented?  I think it's fairly _brain-dead_ - with less functionality than the previous version.
.
Someone has now reduced the price in my Shopping Cart to $74.06, but not the $65 that Jim mentioned in his AliExpress message.


----------



## nraymond

mbwilson111 said:


> Someone else might know the specifics as to why, but we are supposed to eliminate everything after the .html        the long link in, just remove the unnecessary spam, affiliate links or whatever all this stuff is.



If you look closely, you’ll see that when anyone posts with an active link here, it doesn’t take you to the site immediately. It passes through something that redirects you to the destination, which I assume is gathering metrics. I haven’t reviewed the EULA here in a while so I don’t know offhand what can be done with these metrics, or if it allows any monetization by this site. While the rule to remove any possible third party monetization might be for good reasons (preventing site members or third parties from leveraging this site for their own monetization schemes), for all we know it could be to avoid a monitization key-value pair “collision”. And there are good reasons to allow server-side key values to remain in some situations, such as including the mode=guest_open in the url for drop.com (formerly massdrop) to allow non-members to see a product page (which is otherwise hidden), so it’s not exactly a clear-cut situation.


----------



## mbwilson111

nraymond said:


> If you look closely, you’ll see that when anyone posts with an active link here, it doesn’t take you to the site immediately. It passes through something that redirects you to the destination, which I assume is gathering metrics. I haven’t reviewed the EULA here in a while so I don’t know offhand what can be done with these metrics, or if it allows any monetization by this site. While the rule to remove any possible third party monetization might be for good reasons (preventing site members or third parties from leveraging this site for their own monetization schemes), for all we know it could be to avoid a monitization key-value pair “collision”. And there are good reasons to allow server-side key values to remain in some situations, such as including the mode=guest_open in the url for drop.com (formerly massdrop) to allow non-members to see a product page (which is otherwise hidden), so it’s not exactly a clear-cut situation.



I was specifically referring to aliexpress links.  So far, those are the only ones that I edit.   I should have been more clear.  As for Massdrop (I am not going to say drop), when someone posts a link I usually cannot see the item unless I am logged in.


----------



## Dcell7 (Jul 21, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Has anyone heard from Jim (NiceHCK), to actually buy the NX7 at the introductory price of $65?
> When I added the NX7 to my cart, the price showed $93.75.
> I messaged Jim on AliExpress, but it's still showing "Unread".
> .
> ...



I ordered 2 days ago. I wrote the word ‘discount’ in the order message box. A few hours later the price was reduced to $65. No direct messaging involved during the transaction.

The new message system is indeed quite crapty.


----------



## jant71

@DBaldock9 ,the price dropped because they are 20% off now. It probably automatically adjusted but that isn't him adjusting the price.

As someone mentioned it might have been better to write it in the box on the order page cause, hey, a seller is gonna look at the orders first right?


----------



## DBaldock9

jant71 said:


> @DBaldock9 ,the price dropped because they are 20% off now. It probably automatically adjusted but that isn't him adjusting the price.
> 
> As someone mentioned it might have been better to write it in the box on the order page cause, hey, a seller is gonna look at the orders first right?



There is no box on the order page.  When I click "Contact" the Seller on the Cart item, it takes me to the Chat Message that I sent previously.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> There is no box on the order page.  When I click "Contact" the Seller on the Cart item, it takes me to the Chat Message that I sent previously.



Did you order but not pay?  I thought you were not meant to just leave it in the cart.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya you gotta order the item but. Not pay. Message them after you order it. They will change the price and then you can pay. 

Select other method of payment when checking out and it should put in an order for the item. Then contact the seller afterword's They will adjust the price and then you can pay. 

It is a weird method of getting a discount but it works.


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> Not out of the realm. I am certain I got a King III with something missing as everyone else says how smooth and polite they are up top and some change cables to get the treble to come out more while mine has so much treble and extension it makes my other phones sound like they have so much less treble when I listen to them back to back. When I compared the Finschi with the Simgot EM2 I said I wished Oriolus has worked them for the armature to show the treble as much without needed a cable change. When I listen to my King III and Simgot back to back it is like the EM2 have no armatures anymore and the nice clear and close to being bright EM2 are dark and have a big treble roll off. Made the EM2 sound like the Oriolus signature but even a bit more dull and smooth. Had to add filters to tame the beast that all others I have read said is needing a bit more treble to get exciting.
> 
> Not sure about the cable thing. My King III work fine with all my cables...
> 
> Don't see the connector being any different. Same generation of cables and driver according to them except the King has the upgraded driver with stronger magnets and better voice coil.


Tbh, I'm sure I could probably get other cables to fit the No.3 (in fact, I started off my first listening session with a TRN balanced cable. It works, but sits on top of the raised port on the iem, which provides no strain relief to the pins on the cable). Supposedly, this type of raised connector is a better way to prevent accidental damage/ snapping off the pins. Yet, it's not been adopted as widespread option with most aftermarket cable manufacturers. I see more flush or recessed 2 pin designs in both iems and aftermarket cables to fit them. When I first discovered KZ ZSN/PRO, ZS10 PRO, I thought the connection design was a good and novel new idea to help keep pins on cables from breaking. When I first began researching TFZ iems (which I was actually considering long before I decided to get my first KZ ZS10 PRO), one of the main reasons I didn't jump on them, was because I didn't like the proprietary connectors. I always use upgraded balanced cables for all my gear, and I was leery of how difficult it might be to get an upgrade cable, with such a weird, proprietary design. When I discovered that KZ was using a raised connector design also (for which I was easily able to purchase a JCally balanced cable for), I never thought that both these raised connector housings on KZ and TFZ would be different sizes/circumstances. So, when I ordered my TFZ NO.3, I also ordered a second JCALLY balanced 2 pin cable, thinking it would also fit. It did not, as the raised connectors of the No.3 are too big and a different shape, to fit that cable. And I am disappointed that I can't find one to properly fit. I think TFZ should at least give buyers the option of choosing a cable that meets their needs. I would gladly have paid an extra $15-20, for an upgraded balanced cable, with a choice between 2.5 or 4.4.


----------



## audio123

The best from Magaosi to date for me - **** (Have not tried the DQ4 though). I like how it has a more forward upper midrange than the K6.


----------



## crabdog

courierdriver said:


> Tbh, I'm sure I could probably get other cables to fit the No.3 (in fact, I started off my first listening session with a TRN balanced cable. It works, but sits on top of the raised port on the iem, which provides no strain relief to the pins on the cable). Supposedly, this type of raised connector is a better way to prevent accidental damage/ snapping off the pins. Yet, it's not been adopted as widespread option with most aftermarket cable manufacturers. I see more flush or recessed 2 pin designs in both iems and aftermarket cables to fit them. When I first discovered KZ ZSN/PRO, ZS10 PRO, I thought the connection design was a good and novel new idea to help keep pins on cables from breaking. When I first began researching TFZ iems (which I was actually considering long before I decided to get my first KZ ZS10 PRO), one of the main reasons I didn't jump on them, was because I didn't like the proprietary connectors. I always use upgraded balanced cables for all my gear, and I was leery of how difficult it might be to get an upgrade cable, with such a weird, proprietary design. When I discovered that KZ was using a raised connector design also (for which I was easily able to purchase a JCally balanced cable for), I never thought that both these raised connector housings on KZ and TFZ would be different sizes/circumstances. So, when I ordered my TFZ NO.3, I also ordered a second JCALLY balanced 2 pin cable, thinking it would also fit. It did not, as the raised connectors of the No.3 are too big and a different shape, to fit that cable. And I am disappointed that I can't find one to properly fit. I think TFZ should at least give buyers the option of choosing a cable that meets their needs. I would gladly have paid an extra $15-20, for an upgraded balanced cable, with a choice between 2.5 or 4.4.


That sucks if indeed they are not compatible with other cables. I didn't even try a different cable because I think the stock one is pretty good but I'm curious now and will try a few different cables when I get home.

I'm currently listening to the BLON BL-03 which has similar raised sockets. My other 2-pin cables work fine with it but as you said, the raised pins have a much greater risk of being damaged when used like this. I see this becoming a more widespread issue as more brands begin to adopt this style of connector.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Ya you gotta order the item but. Not pay. Message them after you order it. They will change the price and then you can pay.
> 
> Select other method of payment when checking out and it should put in an order for the item. Then contact the seller afterword's They will adjust the price and then you can pay.
> 
> It is a weird method of getting a discount but it works.



I checked AliExpress again later last night, and the price had been adjusted to $65 - so I completed the purchase of the NX7.


----------



## zazaboy

@audio123 better then tfz balance 7? is magaosi **** a must buy?


----------



## audio123

zazaboy said:


> @audio123 better then tfz balance 7? is magaosi **** a must buy?


Have replied your PM. I personally enjoy **** more than the Balance 7. It has a total of 4 sound signatures. I have only tested with both switches up. I find it to be balanced & natural. Whether it is a must buy depends on what you have on hand currently. Cheers!


----------



## Broquen

Exactly same message from two different stores. Buy NX7, pleaseeee!


----------



## Dsnuts

KRHifi?.  Dont know these people. That is interesting. Will ask about them


----------



## Dcell7

Dsnuts said:


> KRHifi?.  Dont know these people. That is interesting. Will ask about them



They seem to be around on Aliexpress since 2014. They even have the 'top brand' logo on their store which means they are top rated on Aliexpress. On top of that, the products they are selling are quite in line with what NiceHCK also selling ....


----------



## Dsnuts

I am wondering if it is just another store selling NiceHCK stuff. A brother or sister of Jims? Lol I asked Jim about them so we will see.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got the same message from AK Audio as well


----------



## FastAndClean

Jim is the alpha dog in those stores hah


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> I just got the same message from AK Audio as well


I know AK also sells products from that other store on AE. Seems like every single store is probably owned by one person haha.


----------



## nraymond

Lurk650 said:


> Seems like every single store is probably owned by one person haha.


----------



## Mlaihk

Just got my NX7 and I can only muster 2 words...... Holy XXXX  The sound is so close to the Solaris that I tried at the store!  It is like pringles.....  Once you pop, you can stop


----------



## Otto Motor

Mlaihk said:


> Just got my NX7 and I can only muster 2 words...... Holy XXXX  The sound is so close to the Solaris that I tried at the store!  It is like pringles.....  Once you pop, you can stop


Will Campfire finally admit to copying Chifi iems? I have always known that the Andromeda was a Knowledge Zenith design .


----------



## Dsnuts

Mlaihk said:


> Just got my NX7 and I can only muster 2 words...... Holy XXXX  The sound is so close to the Solaris that I tried at the store!  It is like pringles.....  Once you pop, you can stop



Interesting observation. The tuning is a bit like CA earphones. It shares some similarities to the Andromeda earphones too.  Highly recommend a wide bored tip. I am using JVC Spiral dots. The earphone has so many drivers that are fireing for the sound that it seems to like wider bored tips to show all of it. 

Also the sound will smooth out over some time. If you have the means experiment with some nicer cables too.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting observation. The tuning is a bit like CA earphones. It shares some similarities to the Andromeda earphones too.  Highly recommend a wide bored tip. I am using JVC Spiral dots. The earphone has so many drivers that are fireing for the sound that it seems to like wider bored tips to show all of it.
> 
> Also the sound will smooth out over some time. If you have the means experiment with some nicer cables too.



this might be a bit obvious, but what about resolution-wise? I feel the Andro had some of most defined tone/notes that I've ever heard. Not sure what to call, technicality, I guess?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well lets get real here the NX7 is not going to have the same resolution as an actual Andromeda or Solaris. 

It is the sound balancing and tuning that share some similarities. The resolution of the NX7 does a damn good job for what it is using but the drivers in the CA earphones are expensive for a reason. For casual listening the NX7 does a great job giving you a taste of the higher end earphones mentioned and for that alone it is worth spending your $65. 

In fact for guys that already own the Andromeda and or Solaris. Now you have a viable replacement to use at the gym or while running. There is absolutely no possible way would I use my Solaris at the gym that is just foolish but the NX7? 

But then again you might like the sound of the NX7 so much you might not end up using them in the gym either. Lol. These are a solid sounding earphone and probably one of the absolute best values in sound to date.


----------



## Dsnuts

To be honest I can see some of you guys getting these and then truly questioning why people spend an arm and a leg to buy such expensive phones such as the Andromeda and the Solaris. I always thought that tuning has a lot to do with higher end phones and the NX7 is proof positive. I have to give props to NiceHCK and Jim for pushing out such an earphone that didn't exist several months ago. They are most definitely pushing the limits of what is possible under $100.

Then there will be some random that chimes in and say they suck. lol. It happens every time.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 23, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Well lets get real here the NX7 is not going to have the same resolution as an actual Andromeda or Solaris.
> 
> It is the sound balancing and tuning that share some similarities.



Yep, and that's a very important point. Analytical listening in a quiet chamber is one thing, and listening to music on the go is another. For the latter, the listener wants that feel-good sound impression ("tuning") whereas the detail may get somewhat sacrificed to ambient noise anyway. That's why I like the Senns IE 40 PRO (the NiceHCK M6 resolve better) and even @loomisjohnson 's infamous MEMT X5 will do nicely on the bus or in the gym (I don't go to gyms that's boring).  "On the go" has other requirements to comfort, fit, haptic, sweat resistance etc. and plugging big, heavy cherries into one's ears on the bus for the sake of detail resolution may not be for everybody.

And, there is little chance to lose or damage your precious iem at home.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting observation. The tuning is a bit like CA earphones. It shares some similarities to the Andromeda earphones too.  Highly recommend a wide bored tip. I am using JVC Spiral dots. The earphone has so many drivers that are fireing for the sound that it seems to like wider bored tips to show all of it.
> 
> Also the sound will smooth out over some time. If you have the means experiment with some nicer cables too.


Jim asked me if i want to review that earphone, i was hesitant but because of you will try it


----------



## Mlaihk

Exactly my thoughts!  I have the Andromeda and Andromeda S for more critical listening and those I tend to baby.  But the NX7 get very close and yet I have no problem tossing the NX7 around doing casual chores where accidents can and often happen.  Put it this way, with the NX7 I can listen and not care too much if any thing happens to them



Dsnuts said:


> Well lets get real here the NX7 is not going to have the same resolution as an actual Andromeda or Solaris.
> 
> It is the sound balancing and tuning that share some similarities. The resolution of the NX7 does a damn good job for what it is using but the drivers in the CA earphones are expensive for a reason. For casual listening the NX7 does a great job giving you a taste of the higher end earphones mentioned and for that alone it is worth spending your $65.
> 
> ...


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 23, 2019)

@Mlaihk what about the soundstage and detail retrieval and are they easy to drive on weak source? like phone.. does it need a amp? and is the treble piercing or smooth?

can you do a comparison between audiosense t800?

would like to know the main differences between this two


----------



## mbwilson111

Mlaihk said:


> Put it this way, with the NX7 I can listen and not care too much if any thing happens to them



I don't think of $65 as a throwaway amount to risk.


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think of $65 as a throwaway amount to risk.



well, compared to the $1000 Andro or $1500 Solaris, its relatively minor.


----------



## Mlaihk

Let me try it out for a little while to make the comparison.  After all, the NX7 has double DD and I want to burn in a bit first to be fair.


zazaboy said:


> @Mlaihk what about the soundstage and detail retrieval and are they easy to drive on weak source? like phone.. does it need a amp? and is the treble piercing or smooth?
> 
> can you do a comparison between audiosense t800?
> 
> would like to know the main differences between this two


----------



## snip3r77

Mlaihk said:


> Exactly my thoughts!  I have the Andromeda and Andromeda S for more critical listening and those I tend to baby.  But the NX7 get very close and yet I have no problem tossing the NX7 around doing casual chores where accidents can and often happen.  Put it this way, with the NX7 I can listen and not care too much if any thing happens to them


Wow hype train incoming when are thinking that nx7 is treading on andros turf


----------



## Mlaihk

snip3r77 said:


> Wow hype train incoming when are thinking that nx7 is treading on andros turf


Try it and make your own judgement.  After all, sound is a very personal thing......


----------



## HerrXRDS

Curious about soundstage too. I already have many great sounding IEMs but the fall a little short on soundstage


----------



## Dsnuts

Soundstage is average at best but it make up for it with excellent use of the space it has. In fact due to the treble response and extension the NX7 does not sound confined or canned at all.  The more I listen to the NX7 the more I am appreciating the ceramic piezoelectic tweeter. Little nuonced notes in the highs will pop and in a good way. Detail guys are gonna love how these have no issues throwing any type of upper notes that are supposed to be in the mix. If I remember correct when I heard the Noble K10. It has a similar type effect in the highs  

Lesser IEMs have trouble in this regard. For a sub $100 phone to throw out the detail like that. This is the reason why I consider these the new bench mark for earphones in the sub $100 category. 

I am listening to them as I type and I landed on some Dire Straits. Sultans of swing. This track has one of the cleanest recorded drum tracks on any recording. It is a great test tracks for critical listening it is so clean. You can make out every little detail from vocals to guitar to dums like it should in the back ground of the tune. It is easy for the NX7 to pick off every little detail. Especially the treble notes. These are good. Really good and I hope NiceHCK learns and expands from this type of tuning. I did suggest to Jim that this tuning in a larger housing with wider stage and they might have something really special.


----------



## FastAndClean

*
<Overall sound output>* 
NICEHCK NX7






 The first impression of the impression is *the cool, clean-sounding cold earphones with a pronounced inverted pyramid balance tendencies that are noticeable* in *treble* .

The balance of the sound output is high-pitched sound comes out firmly.

Mid-tones are also present, but they are less prominent than high-pitched ones.

And the bass sounds out but I feel the least.

As an image of the intensity of the sound output is the image of *high tone> middle tone> low tone* .

A feeling of separation is high, and it is a thin and thin impression of a line.

It is *cold* as a tendency of sound.


*<High tone>* 
This is the most noticeable range of sound balance.

The amount of treble is coming out firmly.

In addition, high range treble comes out well.

However, it is a little rough impression whether the high-pitched sound has come out so far.

In addition, there are some stings such as cymbals.

It is usual as distance of sound.


*<Medium tone>* 
The middle tone is less pronounced than the high tone, but it sounds clean and clear.

The overall sound output is very clean and the sense of separation is high.

If there is a little more impact in the middle sound, it seems to be perfect for people who like the middle sound.

However, I feel some stabbing of Sa line.

The distance is normal.


*<bass>* 
You will get the impression that it is the least out of the three range.

I know that the bass is coming out, but the amount is clearly less than other range.

I was surprised that it was a 2DD so it was a very strong image.

Like the amount, the bass is strongly influenced by the thin sound.

There is no blur, etc. but there is no crispness, but there is no strength and it is not recommended for people who like bass before aging.

The distance of the sound is normal.


----------



## Dsnuts

I mostly agree with the impressions here but. These impressions seems out of the box. So I most definitely agree there. My unit has over 300 hours of use and burn in so mine sounds much more smoother and cleaner with better coherent from open listen.

While bass is not prominent in the mix. You better believe it will come out in full force if you have it in your tracks. I do recommend a higher end cable to go along with your NX7.  The NX7 has the resolution to benefit from a better cable.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> I mostly agree with the impressions here but. These impressions seems out of the box. So I most definitely agree there. My unit has over 300 hours of use and burn in so mine sounds much more smoother and cleaner with better coherent from open listen.
> 
> While bass is not prominent in the mix. You better believe it will come out in full force if you have it in your tracks. I do recommend a higher end cable to go along with your NX7.  The NX7 has the resolution to benefit from a better cable.


yes, he wrote before "aging"


----------



## Otto Motor

*Moondrop Crescent*

Trying to improve on my analysis/review by compacting the information and distilling the important things out for delivering a clean, concise, informative, and entertaining account. As usual, friends and foes alike will have to read the whole thing attentively in order to get the subtleties . 

I have no idea why the Crescents did not drive the hype train out of the station. 30 bucks. A no-brainer, at least for people with no brain. Actually, I do have an idea: there is more money in a $300 earphone.

Blog only, Head-Fi later this week.


----------



## Mlaihk

Replace the stock tips with AET07 and see if you hear any difference.  When I tried with the stock tips, NX7 sounded really off for a 2DD......

With AET07, the NX7 is my poor man's Solaris......



FastAndClean said:


> *<Overall sound output>*
> NICEHCK NX7
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiljen

jant71 said:


> The new Artio looks pretty nice...
> https://artio.co.jp/products/cr-v1
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck patenting crossfeed - that has been around forever.


----------



## FastAndClean

Mlaihk said:


> Replace the stock tips with AET07 and see if you hear any difference.  When I tried with the stock tips, NX7 sounded really off for a 2DD......
> 
> With AET07, the NX7 is my poor man's Solaris......


will do, i have also pure copper balanced cable, will try that too


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting observation. The tuning is a bit like CA earphones. It shares some similarities to the Andromeda earphones too.  Highly recommend a wide bored tip. I am using JVC Spiral dots. The earphone has so many drivers that are fireing for the sound that it seems to like wider bored tips to show all of it.
> 
> Also the sound will smooth out over some time. If you have the means experiment with some nicer cables too.


I just bought the NX7 last night and it's on it's way. Any suggestions on a nice 2.5 balanced cable that will fit this set? Looking for something in the $15-20 range with a chin slider. I am wondering about that raised connector on the shell. Is it the same as the Paragraph C on the KZ ZS10 PRO? If so, I already have an extra JCally 2.5 not in use so that might work, but if it's different I may need to get a different type. Thanks, Dsnuts!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2019)

Ya I posted about this SPC. Silver plated cable. Kind of an industry standard now but is cheaper than they have ever been. This is a good deal for a bit of an upgrade on the cable.

No worries about the raised female end. The NX7 fits all 2 pins just fine. In fact I will argue that I like this design better since you dont have to find raised male ends for earphones with recessed sockets like my Zeus.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2717662.subject_3






I got to try this exact cable on the NX7 and as it came with the F3. For the $11 or so. Worth throwing in for the amount the NX7 is being discounted.


----------



## Ahmad313

FastAndClean said:


> *<Overall sound output>*
> NICEHCK NX7
> 
> 
> ...


How you compare these NX7 with your T800 ,???


----------



## FastAndClean

Ahmad313 said:


> How you compare these NX7 with your T800 ,???


that is not my review, when they are here i will compare them


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I posted about this SPC. Silver plated cable. Kind of an industry standard now but is cheaper than they have ever been. This is a good deal for a bit of an upgrade on the cable.
> 
> No worries about the raised female end. The NX7 fits all 2 pins just fine. In fact I will argue that I like this design better since you dont have to find raised male ends for earphones with recessed sockets like my Zeus.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...=a2g1y.12024536.productList_2717662.subject_3
> ...


Thanks, man! Just put it in my cart. Noticed there's also a similar all copper one for about the same money. Maybe I'll try it too. For less than $30 for both, it would be interesting to see (or hear) the differences in the two. I've never had a silver or silver plated cable before, partly because I've always thought that pure copper brings out the bass more. But lately, I've been really keen on details. I always thought I was a bit treble sensitive but I haven't found that anything I currently own bothers me at all. I'm definitely gonna give your cable rec a try. Besides, I'm a total sucker for the bling factor. LOL!


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Good luck patenting crossfeed - that has been around forever.


Did you get NX7 for review Will, i am interested in your impressions of them


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2019)

Generally all copper vs a SPC or anything with silver on it. Sonic differences are minimal but does have some infuence on the sound. Typically copper varietry enhances bass and mids adding a touch of warmth to the sound. Does not enhance treble which for guys that want a bit more bass and mids involved in your earphones this would be an ideal match.

The SPC or silver influenced copper cables have a tendency for a cleaner sharper edge to the sonics and has a tendency to tighten up bass ends which ends up resulting in a tighter sound with better imaging as a result. It is worth having a few variteties of cables for this reason.

I know some are not sold on the influence of cables on your earphones but I do notice sound differences especially when dealing with earphones with BAs in the mix. Don't know the science behind it but that is my observation of cables. But really the NX7 with the stock cables sound fine but if you have a source that throws out balanced and you have to have a balanced cable any way. Might as well get an upgraded cable.

A prime example of a bad match for an earphone is this one right here.





Notice this cable for the F3 here? The F3 has a lower treble spike which is tuned that way for detail retrieval. Ya lets throw in a cable that actually enhances the region even greater. That is what you get with this.  What they should have done is trown in what I have pictured here.





F3 sounds awesome with this cable. In fact I am certain there would be some fan fare for these if they included a copper cable for it.

Since the NX7 has a more cleaner treble response, this same SPC cable works well with it since all it does is tightens up the imaging on the NX7 and does not sharpen the treble on them as it does the F3. So each earphone reacts a bit differently to cables. Again another reason to have a few different varieties on hand.


----------



## zazaboy

@Dsnuts are these nx7 better then bgvp dmg? I dont want the same iem over again if the difference isnt big


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Generally all copper vs a SPC or anything with silver on it. Sonic differences are minimal but does have some infuence on the sound. Typically copper varietry enhances bass and mids adding a touch of warmth to the sound. Does not enhance treble which for guys that want a bit more bass and mids involved in your earphones this would be an ideal match.
> 
> The SPC or silver influenced copper cables have a tendency for a cleaner sharper edge to the sonics and has a tendency to tighten up bass ends which ends up resulting in a tighter sound with better imaging as a result. It is worth having a few variteties of cables for this reason.
> 
> ...


Ya, I'm a big believer in sonic differences between cable. It all depends on what is connected to either end. That copper you have on the F3...looks an awful lot like the ISN C16.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your observation is very correct. I bought that cable for my Zeus which for some odd reason did not mesh well with the sonic qualitites for them so I have one of my pure silver cables on the Zeus but ended up using that copper cable on the F3. Great match on the F3. 

I like the NX7 over the DMGs/ M6 but at the same time your gonna have to have some grounded ideals on what your idea is about ground breaking is. 

The NX7 is not ground breaking. In terms of sonics it has been done before but on earphones much higher end sure if you think that qualifies for ground breaking than maybe it is. I am not gonna say they beat the pants off of phones that cost way more or anything like that. I just know that they are sonically superior to every $100 earphone I have owned or heard to date. 

They are only $65 and for that much I can honestly say get one for yourself. Take time to really get to know the sonics and then you can understand what I am writing about here on the thread. I think they are discovery material for certain.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is the newest graph for the NX7 retail version. 






That treble extension and no drop off in the sub bass= marvelous..


----------



## Mr Trev

Otto Motor said:


> *Moondrop Crescent*
> 
> Trying to improve on my analysis/review by compacting the information and distilling the important things out for delivering a clean, concise, informative, and entertaining account. As usual, friends and foes alike will have to read the whole thing attentively in order to get the subtleties .
> 
> ...



They do seem tempting, but for the same price the E1000 can also be had from Amazon.ca. Any thoughts on which is the "better" of the two? (personally, I'm leaning towards the e1000 just because the Crescents also come with 2 month shipping)


----------



## Lurk650

FastAndClean said:


> that is not my review, when they are here i will compare them


You should have put that it isn't yours....all you did was copy & paste somebody else's impressions with no note of that


----------



## castleofargh

Dsnuts said:


> I know some are not sold on the influence of cables on your earphones


for me it's not an issue of being sold or not on the possibility of audible differences caused by changing IEM cables. it's factually possible, predictable, and can be confirmed through measurements or proper listening tests. just like it's factual that a great many people will exaggerate or simply make up the differences they think they're getting from cables(also easy to predict, influence, and confirm with blind testing). 
just because a topic has people on opposing sides, doesn't mean that we don't already know the correct answers. if you suggest causality between a type of metal in the cable and a certain sound out of the IEM(even as a vague rule of thumb), you only demonstrate a lack of electrical understanding. we're dealing with an electrical circuit here, so things are usually more complicated. the only case where we could infer such simple relation would be if the amp and the IEM were always the same and if the 2 cables were 100% identical beside the metal used. but you guys never start with such a restrictive premise when you try to offer some oversimplified rules for cable sound. 

 in practice we'll have cases where a copper cable does sound warmer, and cases where it will sound brighter, and cases where it will sound exactly like the other cable, and many other situations related to the impedance curve of the IEM used, and stuff like that. the legit conclusion is that there is no simple correlation between sound and the metal in the cable. correlation between the cable's impedance, the IEM's impedance and the amp's impedance from 20Hz to 20kHz, now already we can make a bunch of predictions about how the signature will be affected. it's still not complete but it will often give a general idea(or at least part of the equation).


----------



## chinmie

castleofargh said:


> for me it's not an issue of being sold or not on the possibility of audible differences caused by changing IEM cables. it's factually possible, predictable, and can be confirmed through measurements or proper listening tests. just like it's factual that a great many people will exaggerate or simply make up the differences they think they're getting from cables(also easy to predict, influence, and confirm with blind testing).
> just because a topic has people on opposing sides, doesn't mean that we don't already know the correct answers. if you suggest causality between a type of metal in the cable and a certain sound out of the IEM(even as a vague rule of thumb), you only demonstrate a lack of electrical understanding. we're dealing with an electrical circuit here, so things are usually more complicated. the only case where we could infer such simple relation would be if the amp and the IEM were always the same and if the 2 cables were 100% identical beside the metal used. but you guys never start with such a restrictive premise when you try to offer some oversimplified rules for cable sound.
> 
> in practice we'll have cases where a copper cable does sound warmer, and cases where it will sound brighter, and cases where it will sound exactly like the other cable, and many other situations related to the impedance curve of the IEM used, and stuff like that. the legit conclusion is that there is no simple correlation between sound and the metal in the cable. correlation between the cable's impedance, the IEM's impedance and the amp's impedance from 20Hz to 20kHz, now already we can make a bunch of predictions about how the signature will be affected. it's still not complete but it will often give a general idea(or at least part of the equation).



and if it does make a difference (i experienced change of cables that change the sound slightly), the difference in my personal experience is not night and day, can be replicated using a slight EQ adjustment, and doesn't worth the hundreds of dollars difference. I'll stick to my way of choosing cables based on looks and durability


----------



## Dsnuts

LOLz!!





*Mlaihk


 New Head-Fier *

*Joined: * Jun 24, 2019
*Location: *Hong Kong
*Posts: * 40
*Likes: *60

mark88888 said: ↑


It does help, thanks! So... do you have a recommendation for an IEM that would be better for long listening? And maybe with a more comfortable cord  ? Also, if youve used the Solaris, how do they compare?

People may hate me for recommending this but.....

Try the new Nicehck NX7.......

@Mlaihk you got some cojones! Lol..This post was on the Solaris thread.


----------



## Mlaihk (Jul 24, 2019)

Well, I own both the Andromeda 2019 and Andromeda S, and also Audiosense T800 and various KZs.  I love both of my Andros, so I am not a hater.  The Solaris was very attractive to me as well but I can't justify paying over 80% more than my andros  for the solaris.  So I go for the poor man's version.....  And the fit is way better as the Solaris is huge physically to my ears.....



Dsnuts said:


> LOLz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mlaihk

With this setup, I am in sub USD150 heaven!


----------



## Broquen

Mlaihk said:


> With this setup, I am in sub USD150 heaven!



This is for sure a silly question, but if I'm not wrong, the signal coming out from phone's USB is a digital one. Then DC01 is supposed to convert into an analogical. It's it ok? 
If ok, then the question is: Why this mixed cable? Is the DAC in the little USB plug instead the main body of DC01?


----------



## Mlaihk

Not all DAC are created equal.  The NX7 benefits from more power, and the DC01 is currently the only usb dongle equipped with a high quality dac and REAL LDO balanced output.......
Just phone to DC01 to 2.5mm balanced pure silver cable.


Broquen said:


> This is for sure a silly question, but if I'm not wrong, the signal coming out from phone's USB is a digital one. Then DC01 is supposed to convert into an analogical. It's it ok?
> If ok, then the question is: Why this mixed cable? Is the DAC in the little USB plug instead the main body of DC01?


----------



## Broquen

Mlaihk said:


> Not all DAC are created equal.  The NX7 benefits from more power, and the DC01 is currently the only usb dongle equipped with a high quality dac and REAL LDO balanced output.......
> Just phone to DC01 to 2.5mm balanced pure silver cable.



Hi, thank you for the answer  But my doubt is where is physically the DAC placed in DC01? Am I i right to think that it must be before audio copper cable? (I don't doubt the sound quality, but it misses me).


----------



## Mlaihk

Broquen said:


> Hi, thank you for the answer  But my doubt is where is physically the DAC placed in DC01? Am I i right to think that it must be before audio copper cable? (I don't doubt the sound quality, but it misses me).


I suspect it is in the 2.5mm housing and not the usb c connector.  I can feel the 2.5mm housing gets a bit warm but not the type c connector.


----------



## Broquen

Mlaihk said:


> I suspect it is in the 2.5mm housing and not the usb c connector.  I can feel the 2.5mm housing gets a bit warm but not the type c connector.



Maybe amp and LDO, but that copper cable seems as it is conducting only analogical signal. If it's true, DAC should be in USB-C tiny plug. Maybe some of the cracks around here can throw some light on this matter!


----------



## mochill

https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1320437


----------



## Lurk650 (Jul 25, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Maybe amp and LDO, but that copper cable seems as it is conducting only analogical signal. If it's true, DAC should be in USB-C tiny plug. Maybe some of the cracks around here can throw some light on this matter!


It is in the USB C plug...the amp is with the balanced port which is why it gets warm


----------



## Broquen

Lurk650 said:


> It is in the USB C plug...the amp is with the balanced port which is why it gets warm



All clear then. Thanks @Lurk650


----------



## Mlaihk (Jul 25, 2019)

Broquen said:


> All clear then. Thanks @Lurk650


  I asked ibasso via facebook messenger and the response was that the DAC is located in the large housing........


----------



## Broquen

Mlaihk said:


> Nope.   I asked ibasso via facebook messenger and the response was that the DAC is located in the large housing........



mmm... Then there's something that still misses me. I have at least one USB DAC at home (I'm out for work until tomorrow) and the cable is typical digital USB (from conector to main body).

In the case of DC01, the cable is clearly analogical, so I'm more confused now. 
Anyway, thanks for asking that to iBasso


----------



## Lurk650

Mlaihk said:


> I asked ibasso via facebook messenger and the response was that the DAC is located in the large housing........


Very strange. Could have sworn I saw it was in the USB C side, like all other USB DACs of this nature


----------



## castleofargh

Broquen said:


> mmm... Then there's something that still misses me. I have at least one USB DAC at home (I'm out for work until tomorrow) and the cable is typical digital USB (from conector to main body).
> 
> In the case of DC01, the cable is clearly analogical, so I'm more confused now.
> Anyway, thanks for asking that to iBasso


the look of the cable doesn't screen digital line. I agree with you on that and TBH I thought it was a DIY "elite audiophile" wiring when I first saw the picture. but if you have like 5 separated wires(4 could probably work but I'm not sure about compatibility), then you have the paths for a basic USB connection including the 5V DC to power the all thing. the rest is a matter of standards(impedance, shielding, etc). 
  I have no idea where the DAC chip is, but I don't see anything on that picture that seems to clearly forbid a USB connection if the DAC chip was in the USB plug.


----------



## Broquen

castleofargh said:


> the look of the cable doesn't screen digital line. I agree with you on that and TBH I thought it was a DIY "elite audiophile" wiring when I first saw the picture. but if you have like 5 separated wires(4 could probably work but I'm not sure about compatibility), then you have the paths for a basic USB connection including the 5V DC to power the all thing. the rest is a matter of standards(impedance, shielding, etc).
> I have no idea where the DAC chip is, but I don't see anything on that picture that seems to clearly forbid a USB connection if the DAC chip was in the USB plug.



Yes, maybe that cable carries out digital signal, but digital signal is not altered in the same ways than analogical (you know it much better than me). Don't know, but mixed copper cable to transmit ones and zeros makes no sense for me at all.

Anyway, my little USB DAC (can't remember the model number, but tomorrow I can check it) does not seem to have the DAC chip in the USB connector, but in the main body. That is what caught my attention first and I'm surprised that the "standard" is to find in the USB connector. Every day is an opportunity to learn new things.


----------



## steviewonderbread

Mr Trev said:


> They do seem tempting, but for the same price the E1000 can also be had from Amazon.ca. Any thoughts on which is the "better" of the two? (personally, I'm leaning towards the e1000 just because the Crescents also come with 2 month shipping)



I own both. E1k is more warm and a bit more congested to my ears, less natural overall (don't get me wrong, still sounds good!). Sub-bass extension slightly better on Crescents. Crescents significantly heavier, metal instead of plastic so that's obvious. The final audio tips are amazing though and funny enough I use them on the Crescents. FWIW, amazon in the US had both as Prime 2-day shipping.


----------



## Lurk650

Anybody have more experience with the TRN IM2, not many impressions and only $30 on Amazon (w/ Prime)


----------



## mochill

Intime Sora ti3 people , coming out in about two weeks


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Intime Sora ti3 people , coming out in about two weeks



But you know why they won't be that popular on Head-fi? Fixed cable. I don't mind it but few buy over $150 stuff with fixed cabling these days.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> But you know why they won't be that popular on Head-fi? Fixed cable. I don't mind it but few buy over $150 stuff with fixed cabling these days.


I have some fixed cables , all are more sturdy then removable ones to me


----------



## DBaldock9

For those of you who like Silver, or Silver plated Copper cables - Which manufacturer or brand / model name of the bulk wire would you recommend, for someone assembling their own cables?


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Anybody have more experience with the TRN IM2, not many impressions and only $30 on Amazon (w/ Prime)


It's decent for a budgo IEM. Has a treble spike similar to the V80. Amazing build quality tho.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

These Crescents have become my favorite "on the go" earphones in my arsenal. I personally enjoy the sound much more than the MKP, as the treble response is much clearer and extended. These are the best under $50.00 earphones i've heard, and that is not hype or hyperbole, it's a fact that my ears have heard countless under $50 phones, and these simply deliver in resolution, timbre, separation, bass, nice meaty mids, and enough treble where drums come through nicely and details don't get lost or brushed aside. Are they the widest sound stage? Nope, but you know, it's wide enough where i'm not thinking to myself that i'm missing out on stage. Are they the most pin point accurate in terms of imaging? Nope, but again, while listening to hard rock and metal, I'm getting the type of listening response I want out of that type of music, while noticing nothing truly out of place. A $30, they hang quite nicely with my more expensive earphones, including the MKP, JVC FW01, UE700, and T3's. All way more expensive than these single dynamics. Makes me wonder why they sell so cheaply, when the other Moondrops are triple and quadruple and in some cases $250 more than these. They are just so very musical and yet leave nothing technically to miss. Especially in hard rock, metal, and hip hop. I don't see myself putting these down as my on the go, gym, and work earphones, though I am buying a pair of NX7's by recommendation of @Dsnuts. Maybe they'll replace them, but as for now, the Crescents are some of the most amazing under the radar earphones in all of audiophiledom. Oh and the fit is so clean and snug in my wonkyfide ears. The small brass pills insert nicely, and i'm using the JVC GEL spiral dots that came with my FW01's. They are a great pairing. Comfort and light weight, and yet pretty darn beautiful brass. 

The new kings of under $50? To my ears, the answer is yes. Moondrop really tuned a fine fine earphone for long listens and max comfort.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Your observation is very correct. I bought that cable for my Zeus which for some odd reason did not mesh well with the sonic qualitites for them so I have one of my pure silver cables on the Zeus but ended up using that copper cable on the F3. Great match on the F3..


Just for sh**s and giggles, I'm prolly gonna try the C16 on my NX7, when I finally get them. But, i did end up buying both the SPC cable you recd, as well as it's full copper brother. I'll try all 3, and then see which I like more. I totally love the C16 on my Moondrop KPE, though. I can see how this would work well with the F3, from how you describe it's sonic signature.


----------



## Zerohour88

Mlaihk said:


> I asked ibasso via facebook messenger and the response was that the DAC is located in the large housing........


 
DC02 with lower noise floor? hopefully that also means lower impedance, and also 3.5mm, I won't need converter (or switch over IEMs to 2.5mm cable). Intrigued.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of an observation on the NX7. I usually listen to earphones at moderate volumes. I try not to egg on any early hearing loss. However not too many earphones I own that I can listen to at low volume levels without loosing any detail. The NX7 has such outstanding detail it is easy to hear even in low volume listening. Fantastic for low volume listening actually. I do like that these are not as sensitive like my higher end earphones. Should sound great on just about anything you guys are using as a source. Fantastic in balanced. Not as picky as high sensitive earphones. 

Next week should be interesting. Some of the eary buyers should get theirs by next week I am thinking. Give them a good work out and take your time with them. Optimize the sound using your best tips and cables and have a good time with this one. I am most definitely looking forward to see what you guys have to say about these.


----------



## HungryPanda

Mine has arrived in the country, I'm just at the mercy of the Royal Mail now


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> Mine has arrived in the country, I'm just at the mercy of the Royal Mail now


how Royal is it?


----------



## HungryPanda

Not very now it has been privatized


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of an observation on the NX7. I usually listen to earphones at moderate volumes. I try not to egg on any early hearing loss. However not too many earphones I own that I can listen to at low volume levels without loosing any detail. The NX7 has such outstanding detail it is easy to hear even in low volume listening. Fantastic for low volume listening actually. I do like that these are not as sensitive like my higher end earphones. Should sound great on just about anything you guys are using as a source. Fantastic in balanced. Not as picky as high sensitive earphones.
> 
> Next week should be interesting. Some of the eary buyers should get theirs by next week I am thinking. Give them a good work out and take your time with them. Optimize the sound using your best tips and cables and have a good time with this one. I am most definitely looking forward to see what you guys have to say about these.


Really looking forward to receiving my pair!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 26, 2019)

Mr Trev said:


> They do seem tempting, but for the same price the E1000 can also be had from Amazon.ca. Any thoughts on which is the "better" of the two? (personally, I'm leaning towards the e1000 just because the Crescents also come with 2 month shipping)


Pfffffff...I got the E1000, too, recently. The jury is still out on this one. Both are worthwhile.

P.S.: measured them...the Final Audios are more neutral...some find them flat. The Crescents are obviously bassier.


----------



## eclein

Been away a bit and see the NX7 is a hit all around? I’m gonna grab T800 and NX7 when cash is available!
Are these two good choices?
I’m on the fence with these...?
Thanks

Off topic: some guy called me “pops” today... lol I’m still


----------



## Lurk650

eclein said:


> Been away a bit and see the NX7 is a hit all around? I’m gonna grab T800 and NX7 when cash is available!
> Are these two good choices?
> I’m on the fence with these...?
> Thanks
> ...


Only two people have given their opinion on the NX7....I would wait


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Pfffffff...I got the E1000, too, recently. The jury is still out on this one. Both are worthwhile.
> 
> P.S.: measured them...the Final Audios are more neutral...some find them flat. The Crescents are obviously bassier.



The bass is delivered in a warm but punchy way. It's not overpowering bass, but it is a tad above neutral, but it does have some speed, o it's not a cumbersome warm bass, like i've experienced with other phones.


----------



## Lurk650

Had some Cash Back on my Amazon card after Prime Day, used it to buy the MD Crescent yesterday. Just got them right now. The KPE is a more audiophile sound, whereas this is just fun and sounds freaking stellar OOTB. Perfect OTG IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Lurk650 said:


> Had some Cash Back on my Amazon card after Prime Day, used it to buy the MD Crescent yesterday. Just got them right now. The KPE is a more audiophile sound, whereas this is just fun and sounds freaking stellar OOTB. Perfect OTG IEMs.



They get better as they burn in and settle. They open up more, the bass gets tighter and punchier, and details come in more. I love them as my OTG phones. Just love them.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 26, 2019)

eclein said:


> Been away a bit and see the NX7 is a hit all around? I’m gonna grab T800 and NX7 when cash is available!
> Are these two good choices?
> I’m on the fence with these...?
> Thanks
> ...



I can vouch for the T800 as it is my endgame IEM now. Great details/instrument separation/clarity/soundstage with a great bass that almost sounds like a DD bass. Some people may find the treble fatiguing/silibant/harsh but there are ways to mitigate it (see the audiosense forums/reviews).

The NX7 looks interesting too especially since it uses a piezo driver. I've seen a few google translated reviews on amazon Japan and a few buyers commented on poor quality build, narrow soundstage and a lack of bass. The aliexpress sellers have been splashing out discounts on the NX7 lately too, but i'm gonna wait for more reviews.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't know if these guys were expecting a 1K build on a $65 earphone but all 3 of my samples came out perfect. I have no issues with any of them.. 

I said 3 cuz this just came in the mail 
 
This pic is so fresh I just took it out of my camera to load up on here. Popped that box open. The question is. Does burn in really matter?

Using the same stock cable to keep parameters the same. 2 pairs of NX7. One with roughly 300 hours plus of use and burn in the other. So fresh out of the box don't know if anyone has heard this except the people that are making sure left and right match up. 

Using a splitter out of my Shanling M5s. .Out of the box. The treble sounds brittle and mids thinner than my well used NX7. Overall tone is more brighter the mids slightly compressed sounding. But I can most definitely tell they are the same earphones. .
My pair. .Fuller smoother mid range is the biggest difference the bass end seems more tactile agile and slightly fuller as well. Treble seems a touch smoother. The biggest difference for certain was the mid range. 

Then I took it one step further. I threw on my silver cable. Better precision and overall even better coherency. More of a result of balanced than single ended but sounds more wider deeper and sounds superb.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I don't know if these guys were expecting a 1K build on a $65 earphone but all 3 of my samples came out perfect. I have no issues with any of them..
> 
> I said 3 cuz this just came in the mail
> 
> ...



Nice review. How is the bass on the NX7? Seems a lot of the initial reviews had said it was a bit on the anemic side.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 27, 2019)

Nope not anemic at all. It is not a bass first earphone but if your track has bass in it. It will come out evenly mixed with the entire tune. Bass emphasis on the NX7 is truly identical to how the bass is tuned on the Solaris. There was people saying the Solaris is bass light.. Turns out the guys that was saying that was clearly bass head guys. Sure if your used to having your thump on before your mids and treble. Ya your gonna think bass is light on the NX7.. However bass is not anemic or missing at all. Bass quantity might not be at a consumer level but I am most certain that guys that appreciate a good solid controlled bass end will appreciate the NX7 approach to bass. Especially that sub bass. Carbon nanotube was an excellent choice for the bass driver. Bass is well controlled, got excellent impact, clean and can rumble with ease. It is not a one note cheap bass that is on the NX7.

There are plenty of bass first iems out there. If you go into these thinking they are consumer tuned. These are not it. NiceHCK themselves have plenty of bass first iems. The NX7 was tuned with enthusiasts in mind. They have excellent imaging. Detail that is well above what they are asking for them and even a bass end that falls in line with the rest of the sound quality.

That whole statement about these lacking stage..Well so does about 95% of all earphones I have heard and owned. These aren't gonna wow you with its stage presence but they just might wow you when you start to understand just how good the sound quality is. Wait till you guys hear a cleanly recorded track with the NX7 in balanced mode then you might start to understand what it is I am talking about here. Listen to the treble detail, listen to the sound positioning, listen to how good and tight that bass line is.  I don't think the NX7 is going to be for everyone but for guys that want to hear what a higher end tuned earphone sound like well under a $100. I can't think of a better example than the NX7.

I was mentioning to a friend the other day that the one way to tell the quality of a sound is when you can make out a foreground a midground and a background of a track. You can with the NX7 and that my friends is on a $65 earphone. Someone here show me a phone in this price range that can do that.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 27, 2019)

The retail version came with some tips that are actually usable. These ones pictured here. They are similar to shape and nozzle size of the Symbio W tips. Which was a welcomed sight.

However in comparison to my Spiral dots. These tips seems to confine the sound slightly. I can tell when I put on the Spiral dots after hearing the NX7 with them stock tips the sound opens up and has better cohesion. 

The treble end of the NX7 is most definitely unique in this price range. The treble end is where there will be some debate. It does have some flaws. Can sound a bit apart from the rest of the sound at times. But with the side effect of treble detail that seem to come out of nowhere. It is pretty crazy to hear on some of your very familiar tunes that you could have sworn didn't have that type of treble in it.

You have to hear it to know what I am talking about here. Soon enough.


----------



## Mlaihk

Yes they both are That's why I have both



eclein said:


> Been away a bit and see the NX7 is a hit all around? I’m gonna grab T800 and NX7 when cash is available!
> Are these two good choices?
> I’m on the fence with these...?
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## baskingshark

Mlaihk said:


> Yes they both are That's why I have both



Any quick comparisons between the two?


----------



## Lurk650

Ended up buying a pack of those "Horn Shaped" tips. Just got them today. The stem is on the smaller side but it's somewhat thin and flexible so it fits bigger nozzles with ease, got a pair on my MD Crescents now. Due to the thinner silicone it's dang comfy.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kova4a said:


> Well, that's only half true, because the price range of the current mid-fi gear occupies the range where the summit-fi was 10 years ago. Also, now the price disparity between the different segments is greater than ever. What used to be something like: entry-level at sub-$50, lower mid-fi at $50-150, upper mid-fi at $150-250 and TOTL at $250-500 has turned into something like: entry-level at sub-$100, lower mid-fi at $100-400, upper mid-fi at $400-800, lower high-end at $800-1200 and TOTL at $1200-5000.
> 
> As someone who has heard a lot of the TOTL gear from before - sennheiser ie8, shure se535, etymotic er4s, westone 4, ath ck10, etc. I can only half agree with the statement that the mid-fi iems of today sound better than all of the top-tier iems of yesteryear. It's definitely not just the tone - detail monsters like the ety er4s and the ath ck10 (and most TWFK-based iems of before) are still detail monsters. Yeah, with the evolution of hybrid designs and BA drivers some of the newer iems might have better low-end or bigger soundstage, better layering, etc. on top of the good details, for instance like the flc8 introduced a marriage between a TWFK and a dynamic driver for the bass.
> 
> ...


It is how you use the driver

I make some iem myself

I agree with TWFK post.
Actually I can make way better with single driver(RAB32033) compared to TWFK

And sometimes I love to go 8 drivers to 22 drivers project. In the end, a person should know why he took so many driver at the first place and he will make a good iem.

For 8 drivers I use 4 way crossover, tube phase correction and lot of stuff

For my 22 drivers
I used 2x CI
And TWFK 30017 x5
And TWFK 23991 x5

All the FK in parallel and WBFK in parallel, then used a 20ohms resistor on FK( 10 parallel FK)  and 10ohms resistor on WBFK( 10 parallel WBFK)

And use a 3 way crossover.
2xCI - low
10xFK(5 high impedance, 5 low impedance) - mids
10xWBFK(5high impedance, 5 low impedance) - high

Adding resistor to the FK and WBFK leads to impedance same as orignal TWFK30017(the most famous TWFK), so crossing becomes easier and it shoots down the noise and distortion.

Here I am reducing the distortion and sharing load per driver by increasing driver count.


And I think CTZ 42BA is also doing same as so much smooth FR is not possible if crossover is over done.

Just sharing


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> I don't know if these guys were expecting a 1K build on a $65 earphone but all 3 of my samples came out perfect. I have no issues with any of them..
> 
> I said 3 cuz this just came in the mail
> 
> ...



Camping for your NX7 review


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

the MD Crescents have some amazing timbre. Listening to Phil Collins greatest hits, and the horns, drums, and guitars are presented with such beautiful tone and precision. Love the pings from percussion. Sweet extension and resolution.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 29, 2019)

I predict that this thir will be a discovery for many people the next few months:




 



This little fella is definitely no slouch either but uses a more common design with a amplifier stage compared to the DA that's a power dac without a amplifier stage:


----------



## Jackpot77

Looks interesting, @peter123 - I know you are a connoisseur of portable DACs, soso wh sort of level of it playing at?

Speaking of discoveries, tried the first properly "affordable" model from oBravo at Canjam London yesterday. It's called the Cupid, and is an 8mm planar / 6mm DD hybrid in a small form factor Westone style coffee bean shaped shell. Of all the gear I tried, I only bought two things, and this was one of them.

It's an unusual tuning - LOTS of bass, and a dark and warm sort of sound, but the treble speed and extension is insanely capable for something at £250. It reminds me if a more technically adept take on some of the bassier Aurisonics models from years past - good stage size, musical as hell but with a good treble capability to cut through the warmth.

Definitely worth checking out if you have a chance. The shells are very pretty too - solid brass with some electroplated/polished coating. (Ignore the case - that's one of the new Empire Ears puck cases In using to cart them around). Obravo have had a bit of a bad rep for stupidly priced higher end models (tried a few, and they were OK, but nowhere near good enough to justify the sort of prices they are charging), but this is a strong entry in the sub $500 market that seems to be emerging with the various manufacturers now.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 29, 2019)

@Jackpot77
I just came home from two weeks watching my daughter play football in Sweden and Denmark so I've only used it for a couple of hours and haven't even opened the eq software yet. Needless to say I need a lot more time to make some valuable conclusions BUT first impressions are extremely positive. It's very powerful and I wouldn't recommend to use it with IEM's really. As already mentioned the HD800S and HE560 sounds amazing with it. Once again, these are just very early impressions much more to come later.


----------



## HungryPanda

I received the E1DA Powerdac V2 a few days ago and could only run it from my PC, sounds really good with my HiFiMan He400i. I'm wating for some usb adapters so I can try it with my Phone and daps. The HP Toy software is a joy to use and connects to the Powerdac V2 very easily.


----------



## activatorfly

HungryPanda said:


> I received the E1DA Powerdac V2 a few days ago and could only run it from my PC, sounds really good with my HiFiMan He400i. I'm wating for some usb adapters so I can try it with my Phone and daps. The HP Toy software is a joy to use and connects to the Powerdac V2 very easily.


I'm considering buying the PowerDAC V2....what usb adapters are you ordering...micro usb & usb-C ??


----------



## HungryPanda

activatorfly said:


> I'm considering buying the PowerDAC V2....what usb adapters are you ordering...micro usb & usb-C ??


The Powerdac V2 is not up for sale yet. https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/

Box:





Open Box





USB connection:






Adapter I bought (USB B to USB A female, allowing a USB C cable to be used)






Both E1DA dac/amps


----------



## activatorfly

HungryPanda said:


> The Powerdac V2 is not up for sale yet. https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/
> 
> Box:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info/pics....I’ll order a USB-A>B adaptor!....I’ve emailed E1DA regarding the V2, it appears that it only has a balanced i.e. no SE stage - their site suggests that the unit will be sold soon via Ali Express...btw how did you order yours?


----------



## HungryPanda

activatorfly said:


> Thanks for the info/pics....I’ll order a USB-A>B adaptor!....I’ve emailed E1DA regarding the V2, it appears that it only has a balanced i.e. no SE stage - their site suggests that the unit will be sold soon via Ali Express...btw how did you order yours?


 I was lucky enough to be sent a pre production sample so that I could evaluate and give feedback before the final run


----------



## activatorfly

HungryPanda said:


> I was lucky enough to be sent a pre production sample so that I could evaluate and give feedback before the final run


Nice one! ....I knew I had to acquire one after watching the rec from ‘Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews.’


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 29, 2019)

Earphones and related audio gear are only a means to an end. And the end is music (obviously). We at the green blog care deeply about the enjoyment of our music and @loomisjohnson is the driving force behind publishing our music picks...he has been around for a while and I speculate he must have been baby sitting Elvis at the time....from how much he knows. This goes well with an optical re-arrangement from the default "sales-brochure" layout to a look that allows for more diversification of topics...after all, we are in it for information and entertainment.

I just checked our blog stats and @Slater 's review of the KZ ZSN PRO has climbed above the 1000 views mark. Respect...and it is a good one!

On the gear front I am awaiting the NX7 to arrive tomorrow or possibly even today.


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> Earphones and related audio gear are only a means to an end. And the end is music. We at the green blog care deeply about the enjoyment of our music and @loomisjohnson is the driving force behind publishing our music picks...he has been around for a while and I speculate he must have been baby sitting Elvis at the time....from how much he knows. This goes well with an optical re-arrangement from the default "sales-brochure" layout to a look that allows for more diversification of topics.
> 
> On the gear front I am awaiting the NX7 to arrive tomorrow or possibly even today.


 I couldn't agree more it is only music that makes me love the many ways to appreciate it


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 29, 2019)

*Pre-Unboxing the NiceHCK NX7
*
And indeed did the NiceHCK NX7 arrive today. The mailman wore blue shorts and a grey shirt...he came in a red and white car with black tires...and he could not be convinced to climb up my tree and pose with the packages. The tree is an over 70-year old elm, a very healthy one that is rare in Calgary. The NX7 come in a rectangular envelope that looks rather yellow. The yellow envelope is sheltered from the mid-day sun by a more orange one above...which comes from Korea and possibly holds the Philips TX2 (a purchase I will likely regret: old school tuning and not really reduced in price). I will have to test now how these envelopes performed over the enormous distances they travelled before skillfully executing the un-enveloping followed by the unboxing, pre-photographing, photographing, accessories count reporting, box enbalming, and I may have time for some listening after a doctor's visit, followed by a beer-garden visit...I hope you, the attentive reader, is asleep by now before I have even arrived at the measurement setup, measuring, post-measuring, measurement comparisons, etc. etc.

O dear, so much work.

P.S. Attention Satire! Achtung Satire!


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> I received the E1DA Powerdac V2 a few days ago and could only run it from my PC, sounds really good with my HiFiMan He400i. I'm wating for some usb adapters so I can try it with my Phone and daps. The HP Toy software is a joy to use and connects to the Powerdac V2 very easily.


Yeah I'm waiting for a USB C splitter since my Note 9 apparently can't power it without being plugged in. Also, waiting on a standard USB Type B cable so I can use with my MacBook. Both will be here today.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 30, 2019)

After 30 mins with the NiceHCK NX7, my head was ringing...I therefore measured to confirm what I was hearing (&#%^$# I have other things to do): the classic elevated upper midrange and treble. While the overall image is very clean, the upper mids (2-5 kHz; that classic "Chifi castle" in the graph) dominate and the 14 kHz peak doesn't help relaxed listening either [the Senns IE 40 PRO also have that treble peak many find offensive]...and my coupler typically _underestimates_ treble.

I doubt whether "aging" will diminish the quantities at the upper end (measurements are usually identical before and after).

From the graph (after the looks), my speculation hardens that this is a KZ design. Anyway, no one can claim the treble is not well extended. If your eardrums can handle the upper end, this is a great as very clean sounding earphone.

My eardrums may have settled an hour into listening.


----------



## activatorfly

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting for a USB C splitter since my Note 9 apparently can't power it without being plugged in. Also, waiting on a standard USB Type B cable so I can use with my MacBook. Both will be here today.


Is this similar to your splitter?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphone-...sb+c+splitter&qid=1564430502&s=gateway&sr=8-9


----------



## activatorfly

Lately been pairing Cayin N3 with NX4’s DAC....sounds superb!


----------



## Dsnuts

Otto Motor said:


> After 30 mins with the NiceHCK NX7, my head was ringing...I therefore measured to confirm what I was hearing (&#%^$# I have other things to do): the classic elevated upper midrange and treble. While the overall image is very clean, the upper mids (2-5 kHz; that classic "Chifi castle" in the graph) dominate and the 14 kHz peak doesn't help relaxed listening either [the Senns IE 40 PRO also have that treble peak many find offensive]...and my coupler typically _underestimates_ treble.
> 
> I doubt whether "aging" will diminish the quantities at the upper end (measurements are usually identical before and after).
> 
> ...








You guys notice the similarities? This is the CA Solaris graph


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> You guys notice the similarities? This is the CA Solaris graph


Haha! ...what a brilliant retort...cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 29, 2019)

I own both the Solaris and NX7. NX7 is not the Solaris by a long shot. Dont have the space the separation the overall hi quality sound of the Solaris but the NX7 is most definitely a cheapman's Solaris in tuning..

I have to agree with Otto on the open box listen. They are a bit bright out of the box. Not to mention thin sounding in the mids which in tern leads to a brighter NX7. The mid range will gradually take more presence which in turn smooths out the treble over time. Also I highly recommend a different tip. The stock stuff constricts the sonics of the NX7. Try sprial dots/ wider bored tips if you have them. Give them some time to break in a bit. Graphs will not show the effects of breaking in an earphone but I most certainly can tell the difference between my well burned in NX7 and an NX7 out of the box.


----------



## Lurk650

activatorfly said:


> Is this similar to your splitter?


Yep, pretty much that exact one. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KSZMG5J/

I've had the PowerDAC since Friday and haven't been able to use it lol


----------



## josesol07

activatorfly said:


> Lately been pairing Cayin N3 with NX4’s DAC....sounds superb!


Hi activatorfly, soundwise what´s the benefit of adding NX4 in the loop with Cayin N3?
Which one is doing the amp stage in your configuration? Nx4 or Cayin? Appreciate your feedback
cheers, Jose


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> After 30 mins with the NiceHCK NX7, my head was ringing...I therefore measured to confirm what I was hearing (&#%^$# I have other things to do): the classic elevated upper midrange and treble. While the overall image is very clean, the upper mids (2-5 kHz; that classic "Chifi castle" in the graph) dominate and the 14 kHz peak doesn't help relaxed listening either [the Senns IE 40 PRO also have that treble peak many find offensive]...and my coupler typically _underestimates_ treble.
> 
> I doubt whether "aging" will diminish the quantities at the upper end (measurements are usually identical before and after).
> 
> ...


oh man, when Jim asked me if i want to review that earphone i told him only if is not very bright sounding, he told me no, it is balanced, after that i told him to send me a pair, today i got email that they are in the country and i will get them the next two days, but it seems like Jim has other idea what the balanced sound mean


----------



## activatorfly

Lurk650 said:


> Yep, pretty much that exact one. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KSZMG5J/
> 
> I've had the PowerDAC since Friday and haven't been able to use it lol


The NX4 can be charged when using it...think I’ll get a splitter to charge the N3 - to use with the PowerDAC too!


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## activatorfly

josesol07 said:


> Hi activatorfly, soundwise what´s the benefit of adding NX4 in the loop with Cayin N3?
> Which one is doing the amp stage in your configuration? Nx4 or Cayin? Appreciate your feedback
> cheers, Jose


Hi Jose....the amp stage of the N3 is bypassed...hence the NX4 takes over. 
Go to USB mode in N3’s settings and switch to DAC - the NX4’s blue confirmation light turns on. 
Sound quality wise....I’d say there is definitely a boost in all frequencies - better layering / imaging and instrument separation. This emphasises the soundstage, whilst listening to electronically & soundscapes - sounds way more “airy” imho...rather than connecting the usual method - via a 3.5mm-3.5mm cable.


----------



## activatorfly

FastAndClean said:


> oh man, when Jim asked me if i want to review that earphone i told him only if is not very bright sounding, he told me no, it is balanced, after that i told him to send me a pair, today i got email that they are in the country and i will get them the next two days, but it seems like Jim has other idea what the balanced sound mean


Hope they tame a bit after burn-in! Lol


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 29, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


>


OK, we discussed the possibility of coupler resonance for that 14 kHz peak...but it is too wide not to be real.

This is a good and possibly a very good earphone and it is worth its money. I don't have any complaints about a thin midrange, small soundstage etc. yet....I am still at the beginning. The crossover appears to work well and the transition between the BAs appears to be smooth. Tonal accuracy is also good as far as I can tell. I plugged the NX7 into a radio for "aging"...you never know .

As to wide-bore tips: would exacerbate the upper end.

I dissected the NX7 with my camera and will post pics of the BAs once I find time.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> OK, we discussed the possibility of coupler resonance for that 14 kHz peak...but it is too wide not to be real.
> 
> This is a good and possibly a very good earphone and it is worth its money. I don't have any complaints about a thin midrange, small soundstage etc. yet....I am still at the beginning. The crossover appears to work well and the transition between the BAs appears to be smooth. Tonal accuracy is also good as far as I can tell. I plugged the NX7 into a radio for "aging"...you never know .


i will "age" them for sure


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm using the NX7's today as they arrived on Saturday and I was at CanJam in London. I didn't use any of the tips they came with and am pleased to say they go low and have a good thump when it is present. Funny thing is I listened to every CA earphone at CanJam and I liked the Solaris but it is too bulky. The NX7 is sure good for the cost


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I'm using the NX7's today as they arrived on Friday and it was CanJam weekend in London. I didn't use any of the tips they came with and am pleased to say they go low and have a good thump when it is present. Funny thing is I listened to every CA earphone at CanJam and I liked the Solaris but it is too bulky. The NX7 is sure good for the cost


What kind of tips are you using? Wide? Narrow?


----------



## HungryPanda

I find narrow tips increase bass


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya Sony hybrids will increase the bass presence for certain. Might tame some peaks in the treble as well. If you guys have the means to go balanced using the NX7. I highly recommend it. I have mostly been using them in balanced mode vs single ended with great results. 

An observation about balanced. Balanced does not mean your gonna get double the treble emphasis. In fact due to the greater power output the NX7 gets even more tonally correct in balanced. They do like some power behind the sound. Experiment with your NX7s and it will show you a whole new side of them.


----------



## jon parker

Should have my own NX7 coming next week so I'll wade in with opinions then as well


----------



## Mlaihk

Remember the NX7 has Double DD on it to handle the lows!  Which translates into BURN IN NEEDED!



FastAndClean said:


> oh man, when Jim asked me if i want to review that earphone i told him only if is not very bright sounding, he told me no, it is balanced, after that i told him to send me a pair, today i got email that they are in the country and i will get them the next two days, but it seems like Jim has other idea what the balanced sound mean


----------



## castleofargh

Dsnuts said:


> Balanced does not mean your gonna get double the treble emphasis


indeed it doesn't at all. is that some sort of popular belief? 


Dsnuts said:


> In fact due to the greater power output the NX7 gets even more tonally correct in balanced.


can't say I understand that relation either. perhaps it's worth mentioning that when we get up to twice the voltage(and up to 4 times the power) by going balanced on a setup, that's only so long as we stay at that "up to" +6dB listening level. the moment we turn down the volume to match the previous listening level, the extra everything will logically go away too. unless there was something wrong with the single ended setup and original listening level, a change in the response seems more likely to come from the usual difference in impedance(also up to twice as much typically) of the amp balanced, and maybe also from the cables. if the IEM has some big impedance swings, that's a better guess IMO than extra max power that's probably not really there anyway.
not that most people can tell sound differences conclusively given the delays and distractions caused by changing the cables, replacing the IEM then trying to match the volume level. saying that those aren't ideal testing conditions is an understatement.


anybody who's getting a pair of NX7 can measure the impedance per frequency graph? that might give some relevant information.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 29, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I find narrow tips increase bass


What narrow-bore tips do is that they move the treble peaks to the left...and leave the bass essentially unaltered. But as our ears hear the sound in context, we perceive the bass as increased.



Spoiler: Illustrations of moving peaks with tips
















Some pics of the NiceHCK NX7 on the green blog...can't see the drivers very well through the plastic.


----------



## castleofargh

Mlaihk said:


> Remember the NX7 has Double DD on it to handle the lows!  Which translates into BURN IN NEEDED!


feel free to share all the objective evidence that helped you be so confident about this. I would really appreciate. 
how many measurements of small DD in IEMs changing significantly over time while not moving the IEM, not adding ear wax and dust, not dropping it on the floor, etc, do you have? my personal score so far is zero. I'm still waiting to catch any sort of change bigger than what is measured by inserting the IEM half a millimeter deeper in my coupler, by laying the cable a certain way, by any big change in temperature, humidity, or any change in ambient noise in my room while still quiet for me subjectively. if I had that or supporting evidence of that from someone else, I would at last have a reason to perhaps try and get more pairs of that IEM to see if I can repeat the results.  and then discuss with other people so they can also check my method and try to reproduce my results. then I would start to trust that there is a specific thing going on with this specific model of driver that may or may not be noticeable. I'd believe it because the evidence would demonstrate it. the way facts become facts.  other tests would handle the question of audibility, and even more tests would try to determine if the impact is consistent on more DD drivers, to the point where we could suspect that it concerns all of them. although I already have enough counter examples to reject that last hypothesis. which is IMO more than enough to reject your statement.


----------



## josesol07

activatorfly said:


> Hi Jose....the amp stage of the N3 is bypassed...hence the NX4 takes over.
> Go to USB mode in N3’s settings and switch to DAC - the NX4’s blue confirmation light turns on.
> Sound quality wise....I’d say there is definitely a boost in all frequencies - better layering / imaging and instrument separation. This emphasises the soundstage, whilst listening to electronically & soundscapes - sounds way more “airy” imho...rather than connecting the usual method - via a 3.5mm-3.5mm cable.


Hi activatorfly, very interesting. Will check on the Topping NX4 and will get back to you by PM. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## courierdriver

castleofargh said:


> feel free to share all the objective evidence that helped you be so confident about this. I would really appreciate.
> how many measurements of small DD in IEMs changing significantly over time while not moving the IEM, not adding ear wax and dust, not dropping it on the floor, etc, do you have? my personal score so far is zero. I'm still waiting to catch any sort of change bigger than what is measured by inserting the IEM half a millimeter deeper in my coupler, by laying the cable a certain way, by any big change in temperature, humidity, or any change in ambient noise in my room while still quiet for me subjectively. if I had that or supporting evidence of that from someone else, I would at last have a reason to perhaps try and get more pairs of that IEM to see if I can repeat the results.  and then discuss with other people so they can also check my method and try to reproduce my results. then I would start to trust that there is a specific thing going on with this specific model of driver that may or may not be noticeable. I'd believe it because the evidence would demonstrate it. the way facts become facts.  other tests would handle the question of audibility, and even more tests would try to determine if the impact is consistent on more DD drivers, to the point where we could suspect that it concerns all of them. although I already have enough counter examples to reject that last hypothesis. which is IMO more than enough to reject your statement.


So, if I interpret your post correctly, you are saying that burn in doesn't make a difference?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 29, 2019)

castleofargh said:


> feel free to share all the objective evidence that helped you be so confident about this. I would really appreciate.
> how many measurements of small DD in IEMs changing significantly over time while not moving the IEM, not adding ear wax and dust, not dropping it on the floor, etc, do you have? my personal score so far is zero. I'm still waiting to catch any sort of change bigger than what is measured by inserting the IEM half a millimeter deeper in my coupler, by laying the cable a certain way, by any big change in temperature, humidity, or any change in ambient noise in my room while still quiet for me subjectively. if I had that or supporting evidence of that from someone else, I would at last have a reason to perhaps try and get more pairs of that IEM to see if I can repeat the results.  and then discuss with other people so they can also check my method and try to reproduce my results. then I would start to trust that there is a specific thing going on with this specific model of driver that may or may not be noticeable. I'd believe it because the evidence would demonstrate it. the way facts become facts.  other tests would handle the question of audibility, and even more tests would try to determine if the impact is consistent on more DD drivers, to the point where we could suspect that it concerns all of them. although I already have enough counter examples to reject that last hypothesis. which is IMO more than enough to reject your statement.


Sennheiser claim their stuff works perfectly right out of the box. The Grado guy says anything mechanical needs break-in [BAs are not mechanical, DDs are]. @james444 once "calculated" that, at 10,000 Hz, a diaphragm has swung 50,000 times in 5 seconds...which should be enough break-in. I did A/B-ing in a couple of models, one set broken in for 50 hrs and the other set right out of the box. No difference found. In terms of sound _quantity_ (frequency response), there is zero change even after xxx hours (I cannot comment on the relationship of _quantity_ and _quality_).

One thing that is hard to believe is that break-in/burn-in is believed/reported to always to improve sound (as opposed to deteriorate sound). Physics appears to know what our personal sound preferences are.


----------



## Dsnuts

Burn in is very subjective and there are two trains of thought on the matter. What you all believe in is up to you. Truth is some phones don't do nothing with burn in and some change drastically. It all depends on how much of a factory burn in the particular phone got before leaving the factory. I know Mr Speakers does a factory burn in to make sure each driver is at full capacity before leaving for the show room. 

NiceHCK out of China. Not so much. So that is really up to you all.


----------



## courierdriver

Burn in is required for some gear and not for others, as @Dsnuts said. As an audiophile for over 40 years, I have heard it in a good majority of the stuff I've owned. For some stuff, it makes a difference, for some it doesn't. But when some say it isn't real just because tests and graphs don't show it, that's bull. I don't buy audio gear based on graphs...I use my ears and my brain to tell me what sounds good to me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys it is all good. No need to start a burn in debate. That isn't what this thread is about. So lets clip the burn in talk. I want to see more impressions of the NX7 what you guys think. This is all about discovering them hidden gems. It is good to see people getting their NX7s finally. 

I would personally like to see this type of tuning on something more higher end on NiceHCKs part. Some higher end BAs with a bit larger housing for a wider stage. I think it all depends on how popular the NX7 will be. As of now from what Jim has told me. It seems to be a hot seller for them right now.


----------



## superuser1

again the Ad nauseam debate


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ok guys it is all good. No need to start a burn in debate. That isn't what this thread is about. So lets clip the burn in talk. I want to see more impressions of the NX7 what you guys think. This is all about discovering them hidden gems. It is good to see people getting their NX7s finally.
> 
> I would personally like to see this type of tuning on something more higher end on NiceHCKs part. Some higher end BAs with a bit larger housing for a wider stage. I think it all depends on how popular the NX7 will be. As of now from what Jim has told me. It seems to be a hot seller for them right now.


I'll post my impressions here once I get them, and have had some time to spend with them. I'm stoked because I've never owned anything with a piezo tweeter before, so I'm interested to hear how well this combines with the BA'S and dual dynamic. According to the latest info, they have cleared customs. With any luck, they will be with me by the end of this week.


----------



## Lurk650

So, got the Splitter for the E1-DA. After connecting I have to tap on the USB options notification then choose This Phone, then the E1-DA works. It's a cumbersome setup, at least with the MacBook it will be one cable. Drives my Alara easily.


----------



## nraymond

NX7 arrived yesterday, and did some quick tests, so far positive. Capabilities seem very good. A lot more treble information is in present than I'm used to hearing on earphones at this price point. I'll need to do some sweep tests to see how perceptibly even/uneven it is, but sound can be customized quite a bit by changing tips, so I'm focusing on that right now. Spinfits are a good match, though the highs were still a little close to emphasizing the sibilants, and I wanted to see if I could reign that in. To confirm, I switched to the Auvio tips, which are about as wide bore but deeper, which tends to emphasize the highs more, and indeed they did. Out of curiosity I tried the Acoustune AET08a tips, and if you want to make the NX7 more of a basshead earphone, you'll want those tips! That transformation was impressive, but not for me. With the Tenmak Whirlwind tips, I think I found the balance I was looking for, closer to reference. The Whirlwinds are the shortest bore depth tips I have, and I've hadn't yet found a good use for them because they've tamed the upper frequencies too much on the earphones I tried them on in the past, but with the NX7, it brings them down just a bit, which is fine, while preserving the bass and I can hear the mids even better. Listening to Tool's "Forty Six & 2" from Aenima, I get a terrific sense of placement for Danny Carey's drums, and Maynard James Keenan's singing is easy to hear (where it would normally be hard to hear on lesser earphones). Listening to Alt-J's "(Guitar)" track from An Awesome Wave, I can make out most of the dialog of the people talking on the street some distance away from the guitar player (the song is a recording from a mic inside a guitar, and has some incidental audio picked up from the surrounding environment which is often unintelligible on lesser earphones). Quick tests of how well the 3-D QSound mixing on Roger Water's Amused to Death album passed with flying colors. Some electronic music with a lot of synth treble did come across initially as intense, and I'll need to do more tests (Glitch Mob, Bassnectar, Amon Tobin), to figure out where I think they fall with that. My listening is done primarily on an Onkyo Rubato DP-S1 via the balanced connection, and all lossless (and mostly hi-res) files.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 30, 2019)

NX7 might not grab a person right away but I am most certain they will grow and then grow again on you the more you listen to them and realize their capabilities. Keep experimenting with them and you will figure them out. You gotta then also realize what little you paid for this type of sound.

Sound positioning and imaging is crazy good on the NX7. Very noticeable on well recorded tracks. Notice not one person thus far has said the bass is missing. 

Love the bass on these things. It comes to play when called for and does it well. Tips and cables with a good source and your discovering what the NX7 can do.


----------



## HungryPanda

My poor NX7's are on the back burner today as my new IMR Acoustics R2 Aten turned up, very nice sound indeed:


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta let us know how they be. Looks nice.


----------



## HungryPanda

Sound very nice, soundstage is wonderful as they are open iems


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2019)

NX7 and balanced upgrade cable out for delivery today! - both arrived at local PO on the same day from different sellers? - maybe they are only one store after all??

Preppin BT / DAP’s ‘n’ DAC’s in anticipation! - Masya never sounded so good as with the N3/NX4 DAC configuration!


----------



## jon parker

Dsnuts said:


> Sound positioning and imaging is crazy good on the NX7. Very noticeable on well recorded tracks. Notice not one person thus far has said the bass is missing.
> Love the bass on these things. It comes to play when called for and does it well. Tips and cables with a good source and your discovering what the NX7 can do.



My NX7's arrived today - Out of the box . . .  Im impressed !
What Mister Nuts says above is spot on. Only had an hour or so with them but had some very interesting and varied experiences with them
Ive had times where I could hear each of the different drivers doing their thing..which was interesting to say the least
They have an amazing 'live' feel about them - airy, incredible detail retrieval, wide soundstage, instrument separation 
They seem to offer many different qualities - sometimes sounding very balanced over all - other times with loads of energy around the mids & highs
Hard to explain. The low end is well done although it is HEARD rather than FELT . . . thus far
Essentially though Jim has created a unique sounding IEM
With the right tips, a warm copper cable and a good source I think these may well be a special but certainly unique IEM
Early days yet but they are looking VERY promising 
Bear in mind as well that this is just 'Out of the box' 
Very much looking forward to hearing them after a good burn in and an upgraded cable


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


>



Looking forward to your comparisons between this and T800!


----------



## Dcell7 (Jul 31, 2019)

Seems like today is NX7 day   I have received mine today too. Listened for about 2 hours. The first impressions are good detail retrieval, great separation and layering, decent soundstage. At first they seem quite bright but the treble is on the positive side of the borderline (for me). The bass is just like @Dsnuts described, when there is bass in the track it comes alive. Overall it has a quite balanced sound and so far i am quite liking them.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2019)

Likewise.....NX7 = 7th heaven!!!... Two hours in....kinda speechless really! - always found the transition from earbuds to iem’s/getting a correct seal made me feel queasy. No such issues with this set! The stock cable is trash imho - the transformation happens when adding an extra upgrade balanced cable. I was previously worried about sibilance -  which is easily tamed by EQ’ing 2-16K bandwidth (via Sony NW-ZX300a.) Also I expected to experience a much narrower soundstage - however, as Dsnuts stated, the stage, layering, image separation, & balanced SQ are all stunning!
As Jon says their sound signature is extremely live sounding & visceral ootb (- they should sound quite incredible after burn-in!)
With such forward mids & highs producing maximum energy - fatigue setting in is usually a given...however the tuning remains relatively smooth and refined.
Having never bonded at all with iem’s....the NX7’s have ample bass & sub-bass, very comfortable - no bulky Solaris housings - & the bulk remains in your wallet! Haha!)
In this case, the hype-train was totally justified.....continual goosebumps belies their cost -  astounding & incredibly addictive!!!


----------



## jon parker (Jul 31, 2019)

@activatorfly - 
Me too, agree with all you've said. I was also worried about the highs but somehow they have an incredible energy without being sibilant. Quite impressive. Im not sure how they have managed to tune the NX7 in the way they have but Im most impressed. They shouldn't really work but they somehow do!
Its weird on some songs hearing the BA's and the DD's AND the ceramic sounds all working and identifiable.
(I had some genuine goosebumps listening to some emotive tracks on YouTube!)

Its a very interesting sound signature - gonna take some time to explore but as I say - at the very least, its a very interesting and unique sounding IEM - and that is in and off itself not normal in this hobby!!

Forgot to mention, the fit is superb. With some of this shape IEM I loose seal when moving my ears but they have the angle of the nozzle perfect
Ive also found some nice sub bass after another quick listen

Im very much looking forward to using a better cable + burn in + trying some different tips (I went straight to kz foam)


----------



## FastAndClean

that thing sound dry and synthetic, in the oven for now


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2019)

jon parker said:


> @activatorfly -
> Me too, agree with all you've said. I was also worried about the highs but somehow they have an incredible energy without being sibilant. Quite impressive. Im not sure how they have managed to tune the NX7 in the way they have but Im most impressed. They shouldn't really work but they somehow do!
> Its weird on some songs hearing the BA's and the DD's AND the ceramic sounds all working and identifiable.
> (I had some genuine goosebumps listening to some emotive tracks on YouTube!)
> ...


I’m just using stock tips for now...Spiral Dots arrive this week. I agree the BA / DD & ceramic configuration is totally unique - not heard anything quite like it.
After 4 hours listening at high volume...only just taken them out - no nauseous feeling & absolutely no ringing in the ears at all - which seems a normal by-product of wearing iem’s.
It is down too the fit I guess - they do have a perfect seal - try them out with FLAC files & a silver cable with balanced sound source- this will produce a more “airy” wider/deeper soundstage and emphasise micro detail retrieval, plus the whole frequency range is boosted...(not shouty though like most “energetic” buds & iems.)
NX7 have already become my goto/reference set - still love SR2 Pro drivers though...Haha!


----------



## peter123

activatorfly said:


> I’m just using stock tips for now...Spiral Dots arrive this week. I agree the BA / DD & ceramic configuration is totally unique - not heard anything quite like it.
> After 4 hours listening at high volume...only just taken them out - no nauseous feeling & absolutely no ringing in the ears at all - which seems a normal by-product of wearing iem’s.
> It is down too the fit I guess - they do have a perfect seal - try them out with FLAC files & a silver cable with balanced sound source- this will produce a more “airy” wider/deeper soundstage and emphasise micro detail retrieval, plus the whole frequency range is boosted...(not shouty though like most “energetic” buds & iems.)
> NX7 have already become my goto/reference set - still love SR2 Pro drivers though...Haha!



Not really totally unique as the LZ A6 has the same three drivers technologies and has been available for quite a while now....


----------



## activatorfly

peter123 said:


> Not really totally unique as the LZ A6 has the same three drivers technologies and has been available for quite a while now....


Thanks for correcting me.....I haven’t really followed LZ’s progress since LZ A4. 
With a price tag of $310 for the LZ A6’s ...it’s probably just as well!


----------



## FastAndClean

activatorfly said:


> I’m just using stock tips for now...Spiral Dots arrive this week. I agree the BA / DD & ceramic configuration is totally unique - not heard anything quite like it.
> After 4 hours listening at high volume...only just taken them out - no nauseous feeling & absolutely no ringing in the ears at all - which seems a normal by-product of wearing iem’s.
> It is down too the fit I guess - they do have a perfect seal - try them out with FLAC files & a silver cable with balanced sound source- this will produce a more “airy” wider/deeper soundstage and emphasise micro detail retrieval, plus the whole frequency range is boosted...(not shouty though like most “energetic” buds & iems.)
> NX7 have already become my goto/reference set - still love SR2 Pro drivers though...Haha!


the bass speed and quality is very nice


----------



## CoiL

jon parker said:


> @activatorfly -
> Me too, agree with all you've said. I was also worried about the highs but somehow they have an incredible energy without being sibilant. Quite impressive. Im not sure how they have managed to tune the NX7 in the way they have but Im most impressed. They shouldn't really work but they somehow do!
> Its weird on some songs hearing the BA's and the DD's AND the ceramic sounds all working and identifiable.
> (I had some genuine goosebumps listening to some emotive tracks on YouTube!)
> ...



Lot of NX7 hype going on.... any FR graphs?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto has a graph


----------



## jon parker (Jul 31, 2019)

Interesting - using the iBasso DX90 & Spiral Dot tips which is fairly neutral and dark DAP, the NX7 presented a LOT more maturity, with the crazy sound stage, details, imaging etc calming down quite a lot and giving a much more balanced, technically more mature over all signature. Playing DSD 'Innervisions by Stevie Wonder' - the cymbals crash nicely, the bass is wonderful...anyway, lets not go hype mad this early!!.  Quite a surprise at the difference of the sound signature though. Looking like the NX7 offers many different types of sound depending on source, tips, cable etc etc
As I said before, this is becoming a VERY interesting and potentially very, very good IEM - maybe even without the 'For the cost' tag ?


----------



## FastAndClean

that thing is crazy detailed, it is pulling all kind of things now


----------



## coflaes

Can someone test the Nx7 with a phone? Thats my only source for now, and i dont know if i should buy it or not


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> that thing is crazy detailed, it is pulling all kind of things now



So true - I have heard details in music I have NEVER heard before. Considering Im on around my 150th pair of earphones . . .  that is quite some achievement!
and yet, the highs Im not finding a problem. 
Its possible though that for those with 'young ears' listening to modern, hotly compressed music with a bright player may find them a tad too much ?

In terms of balance though, I do sometimes hear the slightly plasticy ceramic aspect of the highs - you can kinda hear the ceramic BUT it is very subtle and I very much expect 
this to dissapear with more time and it is only with the occasional song.

Anyway, very much looking forward to hearing other peoples impressions


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> So true - I have heard details in music I have NEVER heard before. Considering Im on around my 150th pair of earphones . . .  that is quite some achievement!
> and yet, the highs Im not finding a problem.
> Its possible though that for those with 'young ears' listening to modern, hotly compressed music with a bright player may find them a tad too much ?
> 
> ...


it needs bass boost, the woofer can take it, it is very fast and clean sounding bass but not enough in stock form, the treble is taking over if not boosted


----------



## jon parker

coflaes said:


> Can someone test the Nx7 with a phone? Thats my only source for now, and i dont know if i should buy it or not



With iPhone 6 - 50% volume was enough. More than 65% was too loud. In that senses it was fine - It was clear though a better / dedicated DAP improves the sound a LOT


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems you guys are now understanding what I have been writing about here. Good to see folks getting their NX7.

NX7s does like a bit of juice and sound more coherent to me with a bit more power than your garden variety phone but a phone can drive them easily. I mentioned it before but try to use them in balanced mode if you are able to and it will surprise you just how capable the NX7 is. 

What you guys are hearing is a tuning that is not common on a sub $100 phone. I showed that graph of the CA solaris which is a $1500 phone. And yes the sound signature and balancing has some similarities. Enjoy them NX7s. Happy listening fellas.  More impressions!


----------



## Gee Simpson

How do these fare against the iBasso IT01?


----------



## jon parker (Jul 31, 2019)

Gee Simpson said:


> How do these fare against the iBasso IT01?



One immediate impression is how the bass is much more balanced with the NX7. In fact the way the frequencies all relate to each other is more linear and controlled than the IT01. Even though the details over all are clearer and cleaner the NX7 [in comparison] sounds more 'Audiophile' where as the IT01 sounds more 'HiFi'-
Bass on the IT01 is much rounder, warmer and fun. The both quite different sounding
(I have an award winning Mastering Engineer visiting at the moment - He commented the low end of the NX7 was very good - tight - He was impressed, especially with the price)
I like both NX7 and the IT01 but Its looking like the NX7 is more mature, more impressively tuned IEM at the moment. Bear in mind, due to their individual characteristics, synergy will play a part in how each of the IEMs sound. Both excellent though
(Both with compared using Spiral Dot tips + iBasso DX90 DAP) - ((The NX7 behaves quite differently with my iBasso DX150!))


----------



## activatorfly

jon parker said:


> So true - I have heard details in music I have NEVER heard before. Considering Im on around my 150th pair of earphones . . .  that is quite some achievement!
> and yet, the highs Im not finding a problem.
> Its possible though that for those with 'young ears' listening to modern, hotly compressed music with a bright player may find them a tad too much ?
> 
> ...


They definitely are a landmark set that make it worth rediscovering FLAC collections- all the electronics tracks I listened to this afternoon sound totally different.
Currently listening to Gwenno’s first album Y Dydd Olaf...which is laden with interesting micro sounds that magically buzz around the 3D stage, coupled with her ethereal voice! I agree that you can perceive a “plasticy ceramic aspect of the highs”...but this however doesn’t detract from the overall gorgeous signature - kinda gobsmacked!


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 31, 2019)

also the fit is surprisingly good, they are smaller than i thought


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 31, 2019)

@peter123 got a question about lz a6 .. how piercing are the lz a6 treble .. do you think this iems can handle bad mastered tracks? if I use the filters.. and do you know if they are interchangable with other filters like bgvp dmg and semkarch lz semkarch cnt1?

and lastly do you know how big the soundstage is if you compare with lz a4 and your other iems maybe in the same price bracket or higher?

btw does anyone if the filters of lz a5 and lz a6 are interchangable?


----------



## nraymond

jon parker said:


> Its possible though that for those with 'young ears' listening to modern, hotly compressed music with a bright player may find them a tad too much ?



I'm not that young but I can hear up to 17kHz... the NX7 works really well with most of my music with most ear tips except when I listen to a number of tracks from bands like The Glitch Mob, Bassnectar, Flying Lotus, Trifonic - music with extentensive amounts of synthesized treble as an integral part of the song (I wouldn't call these tracks as lacking in dynamic range, i.e. "compressed"). I'll continue experimenting with ear tips, and I still need to do some frequency sweeps, and I'll share more info when I have it. I'll also do some comparisons with one of my favorite over-ear headphones, the Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7B, which has some of the most clearly defined highs and tight, controlled lows I've heard.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2019)

nraymond said:


> I'm not that young but I can hear up to 17kHz... the NX7 works really well with most of my music with most ear tips except when I listen to a number of tracks from bands like The Glitch Mob, Bassnectar, Flying Lotus, Trifonic - music with extentensive amounts of synthesized treble as an integral part of the song (I wouldn't call these tracks as lacking in dynamic range, i.e. "compressed"). I'll continue experimenting with ear tips, and I still need to do some frequency sweeps, and I'll share more info when I have it. I'll also do some comparisons with one of my favorite over-ear headphones, the Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7B, which has some of the most clearly defined highs and tight, controlled lows I've heard.


Just auditioning this soundtrack with NX7’s:



It now sounds completely mind-blowing....incredibly visceral - as one comment states “it goes into the bones.” Sublime atmospheres build up coupled with uber authentic instrumentation!


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 31, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Lot of NX7 hype going on.... any FR graphs?


here is a better graph, we all know that Otto rig is dipping a little bit more than it should
that is a raw file, compensated will be close to neutral but a little bit uneven because of the dips and peaks


----------



## stryed

Is the NX7 discount available for long? I want to keep my finger on it. The only competing temptation would be planars but I would prefer to remain indecisive for as long as possitble


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> here is a better graph, we all know that Otto rig is dipping a little bit more than it should
> that is a raw file, compensated will be close to neutral but a little bit uneven because of the dips and peaks


Thanks. If graphs would be set @1kHz ...I think I would stay with KPE. Not that NX7 looks bad. I`m sure it is quite special due to driver configuration.


----------



## peter123

activatorfly said:


> Thanks for correcting me.....I haven’t really followed LZ’s progress since LZ A4.
> With a price tag of $310 for the LZ A6’s ...it’s probably just as well!



No problem, fwiw I only paid $220 for my pair on the last sale so it looks as if the price is going down on them. Definitely a extremely good value for in my opinion


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Thanks. If graphs would be set @1kHz ...I think I would stay with KPE. Not that NX7 looks bad. I`m sure it is quite special due to driver configuration.


It is a little bit uneven sounding but it is very technical, more than KP


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 got a question about lz a6 .. how piercing are the lz a6 treble .. do you think this iems can handle bad mastered tracks? if I use the filters.. and do you know if they are interchangable with other filters like bgvp dmg and semkarch lz semkarch cnt1?
> 
> and lastly do you know how big the soundstage is if you compare with lz a4 and your other iems maybe in the same price bracket or higher?
> 
> btw does anyone if the filters of lz a5 and lz a6 are interchangable?



With some of the filters the treble can be a bit tiresome but it's definitely possible to find filters that come across as detailed but smooth (at least to my ears). The soundstage is very wide, at least on pair with the A4 but this does also change with filters. The smoothest filters has the smallest soundstage but it's still very large. Can't really remember now if the filters are interchangeable with the CNT1 and the A5, need to check it when I'm back home in the beginning of next week (I've got a feeling that they fit but not 100% sure).

To me the A6 are probably top three in my whole collection so I'm very impressed with them. The soundstage, separation, resolution and bass quality to quantity ratio are all very strong parts in their overall presentation.


----------



## activatorfly

peter123 said:


> No problem, fwiw I only paid $220 for my pair on the last sale so it looks as if the price is going down on them. Definitely a extremely good value for in my opinion


I'm sure they are....however the NX7 at $65 represent amazing value for a similar configuration. and imho, I prefer their small form factor & excellent build quality.


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> With some of the filters the treble can be a bit tiresome but it's definitely possible to find filters that come across as detailed but smooth (at least to my ears). The soundstage is very wide, at least on pair with the A4 but this does also change with filters. The smoothest filters has the smallest soundstage but it's still very large. Can't really remember now if the filters are interchangeable with the CNT1 and the A5, need to check it when I'm back home in the beginning of next week (I've got a feeling that they fit but not 100% sure).
> 
> To me the A6 are probably top three in my whole collection so I'm very impressed with them. The soundstage, separation, resolution and bass quality to quantity ratio are all very strong parts in their overall presentation.


Hi Peter, here is a graph showing the changes depending on the filter use, it seems like the response is more even with the red filter, with the blue it is all over the place


----------



## Carlsan (Aug 1, 2019)

activatorfly said:


> I'm sure they are....however the NX7 at $65 represent amazing value for a similar configuration. and imho, I prefer their small form factor & excellent build quality.



About those NX7's ....



Oh My God! These are great! Price/performance ratio is out of this world. Jim and Nicehck have a home run on their hands. Amazing sound for under a hundred. Really, better sound then some $500 earphones I've heard!

(Out of my Ibasso 220 amp9, balanced cable, high gain)


----------



## jon parker

Carlsan said:


> About those NX7's ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 - Im also finding that although they don't need it - the high gain setting seems to add some more 'authority' to the sound


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 1, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> About those NX7's ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm down big fella


----------



## Carlsan

Seriously, they are that good. Sorry for the hype but they deserve it. 
Quite impressed, and completely unexpected.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## nraymond

Bit of a rambling review. Reviewer makes the mistake of saying the para C connector on the KZ was the same as the connector on the NX7. The NX7 connector is like TFZ (square, not rounded corners, and not as raised), which is not compatible with para C/QDC cables (but works fine with straight 0.78mm two pin cables).


----------



## FastAndClean

nraymond said:


> Bit of a rambling review. Reviewer makes the mistake of saying the para C connector on the KZ was the same as the connector on the NX7. The NX7 connector is like TFZ (square, not rounded corners, and not as raised), which is not compatible with para C/QDC cables (but works fine with straight 0.78mm two pin cables).


yes he is a little bit of a mumbo jumbo but has a good points, very detailed, better than 10 pro, good imaging, treble - dangerous out of the box, you have to filter it a little bit


----------



## Otto Motor

After 70 hours of playtime (the manufacturer recommends 50 hours of "burn-in/break-in"), nothing has changed in the *NiceHCK NX7's *frequency response (and therefore in sound _quantity_). The small differences are within measurement error (insertion depth etc.). Whether, for example, that 2 kHz area sounds any _different _now, I can't comment on.

More commented measurements on the green blog.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


>



Where is this accent from? Newcastle? Auchtermuchty? Transylvania? Very relaxing!


----------



## snip3r77

Dsnuts said:


> Seems you guys are now understanding what I have been writing about here. Good to see folks getting their NX7.
> 
> NX7s does like a bit of juice and sound more coherent to me with a bit more power than your garden variety phone but a phone can drive them easily. I mentioned it before but try to use them in balanced mode if you are able to and it will surprise you just how capable the NX7 is.
> 
> What you guys are hearing is a tuning that is not common on a sub $100 phone. I showed that graph of the CA solaris which is a $1500 phone. And yes the sound signature and balancing has some similarities. Enjoy them NX7s. Happy listening fellas.  More impressions!



stupid question.
assuming the graphs are the same, will you listen the same? objectively it should be


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Ordered my pair of NX7. It'll be the last pair I buy for a good while (probably until just after the Holidays), so looking to see how they stack up to the MD Crescent, FW01, IE40, and IE800. Bring it!


----------



## nraymond

After doing some listens to frequency sweeps, I think it's the 7.5kHz and 12khz peaks that make some music a bit harsh on the NX7... for instance, take a listen to the track "Vipers Follow You" from Amon Tobin:


----------



## Dsnuts

snip3r77 said:


> stupid question.
> assuming the graphs are the same, will you listen the same? objectively it should be



If your asking if the tuning is similar would they sound the same. Well you have to take factors like stage, isolation, depth, resolution and drive ability to account. More importantly Solaris is more refined in just about every way. It cost the way it does for a reason.

NX7 looses out on all the factors mentioned above but sound signature wise there are some similarities and that is really about it. NX7 is more closer to a reference tuned earphone a bit like how the IT04 is tuned minus the stage.
If the NX7 had a more refined treble and had the stage of the IT04. That would truly be spectacular. You never know what NiceHCK is gonna do with their next concoction of hybrids. They are learning and advancing and that is only a good thing. NX7 is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 1, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> stupid question.
> assuming the graphs are the same, will you listen the same? objectively it should be


No! Graphs only indicate _quantity_ of sound, not _quality_. Both are not directly related. Exception: single DDs with similar FR responses may sound similar. More *here*.



Spoiler: Example


----------



## nraymond

Otto Motor said:


> No! Graphs only indicate _quantity_ of sound, not _quality_.



Not all graphs are created equal. I've grown to really appreciate the square wave graphs, which you'll find in the Innerfidelity reviews and now Reference Audio Analyzer sites. Tyll Hertsens summed it up well here:

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-square-wave-response

"The bugaboo about measurements is that if you test for information in one domain to make it perfectly clear, the information in the other domains disappear from view. You can't see time information in the frequency response plot, but it's there and you can calculate it. And you can't see frequency response in the impulse response, but again, it's there. The cool thing about step and square wave response is that you get a nice, albeit hazy and sometimes difficult to interpret, mix of both time and frequency information that, for me, feels a bit more naturally accessible and rich."

Is there some technical reason why folks who test headphones and post frequency response graphs here at head-fi don't do the square wave tests?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

nraymond said:


> After doing some listens to frequency sweeps, I think it's the 7.5kHz and 12khz peaks that make some music a bit harsh on the NX7... for instance, take a listen to the track "Vipers Follow You" from Amon Tobin:




Immensely boring song, which the MD Crescents handled with ease, with no adverse peaks. Listened to this track with the IE40, known for being a bit bright, and it didn't come off as peaky either. I thought it helped show off the resolution. Maybe I got old ears? Do younger ears mistake resolution and timbre for peakiness or brightness? I dunno? For me, even the IE800 played these with clear resolution. The percussion was pretty cool. So if the NX7 plays this track with the same hi resolution aplomb, then i'll be very happy with them.


----------



## DannyBai

NX7’s value is remarkable. Great placement of instruments. Bass is just right. I’m not bothered by the treble. You’d have to be really nitpicking to fault these in any way.


----------



## Carlsan

I listened to the NX7’s all day today and the tremble didn't bother me at all.
Hot tremble normally tires me out.


----------



## DannyBai

Carlsan said:


> I listened to the NX7’s all day today and the tremble didn't bother me at all.
> Hot tremble normally tires me out.


Me too but this treble does not. I’m actually digging the treble.


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> I'll post my impressions here once I get them, and have had some time to spend with them. I'm stoked because I've never owned anything with a piezo tweeter before, so I'm interested to hear how well this combines with the BA'S and dual dynamic. According to the latest info, they have cleared customs. With any luck, they will be with me by the end of this week.


Got an update today. They were released to Canada Post today, and info says expected delivery date is between Aug. 12 and Aug. 22. Based on previous experiences in the past 3 months with Aliexpress shipments, I'm guessing about the 8th or 9th. Using Aliexpress Standard Shipping with all my orders, it's usually only taken about 1.5-2 weeks total to get my stuff all the way from China. I think that's really good for all the money I save by getting it from Aliexpress compared to Amazon (especially since most of the time, Amazon doesn't even have what I want available).


----------



## nraymond

DannyBai said:


> Me too but this treble does not. I’m actually digging the treble.



I like the NX7 treble in most genres. I'm back to Spinfits, I think they tame the treble peaks the most for the outliers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Treble is different. I have learned to accept it. I am almost done writing my review on them which I go into detail how I feel the sound is tuned like. I think guys that own higher end earphones will most definitely recognize the tuning here. It is unexpected to have a tuning done like this on a sub $100 phone. 

The Piezoelectric ceramic tweeter can pick off upper treble with ease on this thing and while some may look at it as a possible peak or something that is not normal. I suppose that is actually a correct way to look at it.. This upper treble detail is really not normal. Especially on something so cheap. 

I will be the first to say there are flaws in the sound but the positives outweigh the negatives and actually has a unique sounds due to the flaws. The tuning again is more closer to a reference type tuning reserved for crazy expensive earphones but on a $65 earphone. Who would have thought this type of sound and precision was possible for so cheap. Lol. 

These will be a popular seller for NiceHCK and that will clearly show them where to focus their attention on.


----------



## nraymond

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Immensely boring song, which the MD Crescents handled with ease, with no adverse peaks. Listened to this track with the IE40, known for being a bit bright, and it didn't come off as peaky either. I thought it helped show off the resolution. Maybe I got old ears? Do younger ears mistake resolution and timbre for peakiness or brightness? I dunno? For me, even the IE800 played these with clear resolution. The percussion was pretty cool. So if the NX7 plays this track with the same hi resolution aplomb, then i'll be very happy with them.



Boring, eh? How about some Einstürzende Neubauten - "Die Interimsliebenden" from Tabula Rasa:



The metal on metal percussion starting at 5:47 is a decent treble test, though I think it's less than ideal in the lossless Youtube stream (I'd recommend a lossless version like the CD, especially for high frequency things like this - Youtube videos can be a bit frustrating, i.e. I can hear the compression artifacts and rolloff, especially with the NX7).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

nraymond said:


> Boring, eh? How about some Einstürzende Neubauten - "Die Interimsliebenden" from Tabula Rasa:
> 
> 
> 
> The metal on metal percussion starting at 5:47 is a decent treble test, though I think it's less than ideal in the lossless Youtube stream (I'd recommend a lossless version like the CD, especially for high frequency things like this - Youtube videos can be a bit frustrating, i.e. I can hear the compression artifacts and rolloff, especially with the NX7).




Now this was a really sweet listen with the IE40. Detailed percussion and bass. Reminded me of Falco with some World elements.


----------



## Carlsan (Aug 2, 2019)

Just an aside on Einstürzende Neubauten, saw them live back in the 80's at New York's Cat Club. In one of the most bizarre opening acts for what at the time was considered an Industrial band, the Cat Club dancers came out and gave us one of those female line performances, complete with synchronous high leg kicking, worthy of Radio City Music Hall. Then Einstürzende Neubauten came on.


----------



## Cevisi

nraymond said:


> Boring, eh? How about some Einstürzende Neubauten - "Die Interimsliebenden" from Tabula Rasa:
> 
> 
> 
> The metal on metal percussion starting at 5:47 is a decent treble test, though I think it's less than ideal in the lossless Youtube stream (I'd recommend a lossless version like the CD, especially for high frequency things like this - Youtube videos can be a bit frustrating, i.e. I can hear the compression artifacts and rolloff, especially with the NX7).



never heard of this band called (collapsing new buildings)


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 2, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> I listened to the NX7’s all day today and the tremble didn't bother me at all.
> Hot tremble normally tires me out.


I think “tremble’ is an apt misspelling! - akin to terms such as: goosebumps & visceral.....


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> After 70 hours of playtime (the manufacturer recommends 50 hours of "burn-in/break-in"), nothing has changed in the *NiceHCK NX7's *frequency response (and therefore in sound _quantity_). The small differences are within measurement error (insertion depth etc.). Whether, for example, that 2 kHz area sounds any _different _now, I can't comment on.
> 
> More commented measurements on the green blog.


received the nx7 the other day. a few initial observations:
1. these arrived in chicago in seven days, which is a record--it typically takes 30-45 days from china.
2. very bright and very, very revealing--they present more information and a different signature than my brain is accustomed to.
3. like the noble-but-failed nx3, the nx7 is reverse L-shaped and treble forward; however other than an audible dip in the midbass region they are very well-integrated across frequencies.
4. bass seemed eq'd out at first--switching to complys totally improved the balance and brought out a well-sculpted, prominent subbass.
5. lean overall; notes don't have alot of body.

will post full review on the blog and here.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a message from Jim this morning. NX7 is taking off big time for them. Seems to be getting universal praise from enthusiasts around the world. 

It seems they now know what type of tuning to go for. This will be some interesting times for NiceHCK. I think they are about to step up thier game when it comes to sound design. Good for them and it will most certainly be good for us. I am excited to see what they come up with next. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 2, 2019)

.


----------



## FastAndClean

Ok first impressions of the nx7 - bright, aggressive, uneven, stabbing, fatigue, lack of body, artificial, digital


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 2, 2019)

Not one good sound quality aspect on them, That is interesting. I don't question how your hearing them but I do question if your getting a good seal in your ear. That is how I would describe it if I wasn't getting a good sound seal for the NX7. If your using the stock tips I wouldn't. Not exactly a good match for the sound. 

Try this and that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> Not one good sound quality aspect on them, That is interesting.



Now we just need someone to pipe in with the usual "Thanks for being honest and for dispelling the hype herp derp" style comment and the trifecta will be complete, lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is inevitable. It happens with every new earphone.


----------



## chickenmoon

B9Scrambler said:


> Now we just need someone to pipe in with the usual "Thanks for being honest and for dispelling the hype herp derp" style comment and the trifecta will be complete, lol.



I do it and expected no less than stabbing from these graphs.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Not one good sound quality aspect on them, That is interesting. I don't question how your hearing them but I do question if your getting a good seal in your ear. That is how I would describe it if I wasn't getting a good sound seal for the NX7. If your using the stock tips I wouldn't. Not exactly a good match for the sound.
> 
> Try this and that.


will try other tips, the gray stock ones are comfortable but will try sony tips just in case


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 2, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> It is inevitable. It happens with every new earphone.


Yeah par for the course I guess....thankfully the set I have in my ears with perfect seal / tips / silver balanced cable tells a totally different story!...plus they’re definitely smoothing out after the 3rd day of burn in!


----------



## Broquen (Aug 2, 2019)

I was waiting for someone who points negative aspects of NX7 (edit: because I'm pretty sure that are there and, in fact, I'm pretty sure too that NX7 is not for me for what I've read). It would be good too to know the phones *at that piece range* that do these things better.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would like to know myself. Actually


----------



## LMka (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got my NX7 today. While I can see some good stuff in them, especially pricewise I would really like Jim not to try to tune his other IEMs like this. I can see why some people would like how NX7 sounds but a common audience won't accept such tuning. In different words NX7 is for those who likes spicy stuff and in reality music does not sound the way they reproduce it. I also think a mature audience could like them. Whoever is obsessed with detail should look into NX7, however if you look into smooth/natural tuning then NX7 is a no-no.


----------



## Dcell7

Dsnuts said:


> Not one good sound quality aspect on them, That is interesting. I don't question how your hearing them but I do question if your getting a good seal in your ear. That is how I would describe it if I wasn't getting a good sound seal for the NX7. If your using the stock tips I wouldn't. Not exactly a good match for the sound.
> 
> Try this and that.



Listened for another hour today and he certainly has a point.

Even though i am enjoying them i experience them as quite bright and sometimes a bit artificial. The separation and detail retrieval is lovely though.

Tried some tip rolling but that never seems to have much impact for me. I always have to use S size tips. 

Currently using the red stock tips. Spinfits also work great. With wide bore tips i lose the bass impact.

Not experiencing his other points though.


----------



## LMka (Aug 2, 2019)

Dcell7 said:


> Listened for another hour today and he certainly has a point.
> 
> Even though i am enjoying them i experience them as quite bright and sometimes a bit artificial. The separation and detail retrieval is lovely though.
> 
> ...



You can't bring out so many detail and keep IEM sound natural & realistic. That's another price range I guess. In NX7 price range you either go for realistic sound but lose detail or go for detail and end up with dry/somewhat synthetic sound. However, they sometimes do that detail stuff in a very interesting way and it's nice considering they cost below 100 USD.

I have never heard Solaris but NX7 somehow sound similar to Andromeda in tuning to me.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Not one good sound quality aspect on them


the bass is very good, neutral, tight and clean, dipping in the lower mids with peak after that in the upper part makes them thin sounding, after that upper mid emphasis the treble is all over the place, narrow peaks and dips


----------



## activatorfly

Nothing compares in that “piece” range imo.....


----------



## Dcell7

LMka said:


> You can't bring out so many detail and keep IEM sound natural & realistic. That's another price range I guess. In NX7 price range you either go for realistic sound but lose detail or go for detail and end up with dry/somewhat synthetic sound. However, they sometimes do that detail stuff in a very interesting way and it's nice considering they cost below 100 USD.



What you say is certainly valid. I consider the NX7 to be a nice addition to my collection because of the way it is tuned.

Something different compared to the most IEM’s i have and i was not expecting wonders.

I can live with the “flaws” considering the price so i am very satisfied thus far.


----------



## FastAndClean

Ok second round, balanced with narrow bore sony tips


----------



## Carlsan (Aug 2, 2019)

I would suggest cable switching to those who are unhappy with the NX7's, try a quality copper cable.
If your DAP runs balanced, then do a balanced cable.
Increasing the gain may help as well.

I wonder if these are source dependent, they may not play well with phones and certain DAP's.
It's always a good idea to mention your source and if you are using upgraded cables or not, IMHO.

Edit -  FastAndClean exactly.


----------



## steviewonderbread

Can anyone do a NX7 / ZS10 Pro sound comparison? Not a perfect comparison since the KZs are ~$30 cheaper. But the FR graphs look a bit similar at first glance


----------



## DannyBai

I was getting horrible static, fuzz using my iPhone X. Switching to ZX300 took care of that. The fuzz is something I’ve never experienced before with any other earphone


----------



## slowpickr

B9Scrambler said:


> Now we just need someone to pipe in with the usual "Thanks for being honest and for dispelling the hype herp derp" style comment and the trifecta will be complete, lol.


I didn't bother with the NX7.  Seen it too many times in this thread where a Chi-Fi IEM comes out that is touted as the best thing since the invention of ribbed condoms.  A ton of folks hop on the bandwagon and then the negative or mixed comments start coming out.  A few weeks later, the entire process repeats itself with something different.  Not all Chi-Fi is bad per se, I really have a lot of respect for LZ and FLC.


----------



## jon parker (Aug 2, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> I would suggest cable switching to those who are unhappy with the NX7's, try a quality copper cable.
> If your DAP runs balanced, then do a balanced cable.
> Increasing the gain may help as well.
> 
> ...



Agreed - They sound all over the place out of an iPhone 6 - Out of a smooth, more neutral powerful DAP (dx90) they sound much more linear and well balanced. Im happy with JVC Spiral Dots on mine although I did put KZ foams on them out of the box. They can really respond and sound very different out of different DAPs and playing different styles of music - they can give bombastic bass high energy and then offer delicate sweet acoustic. Very interesting IEM
For classical they are a delight!

Certainly seems you need to spend a bit of time finding the best synergy with them. Im very much enjoying their imaging, clarity, soundstage and unexpectedly, their treble o_0 - Im bearing in mind their price

@slowpickr  - Its defiantly important to keep perspective. They so some very interesting things but of course they're not in the top tier of IEMs. Considering they are chifi though they a unique and really interesting IEM.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slowpickr said:


> I didn't bother with the NX7.  Seen it too many times in this thread where a Chi-Fi IEM comes out that is touted as the best thing since the invention of ribbed condoms.  A ton of folks hop on the bandwagon and then the negative or mixed comments start coming out.  A few weeks later, the entire process repeats itself with something different.  Not all Chi-Fi is bad per se, I really have a lot of respect for LZ and FLC.



I was just pointing out what has become a common pattern; iem gets lost of praise, someone jumps in with thoughts that directly oppose, another praises them for their honesty. It's pretty funny.

Don't blame you for passing on the NX7. It's good but not hype worthy imo. Treble needed to be dialed down more. And I'm slightly biased against it because I simply do not like the presentation of those piezo drivers. They did improve it when compared to the prototype though. The release version sounds a heck of a lot smoother as they managed to take out most of the graininess.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 2, 2019)

ok better seal with the Sony tips, with more power from the balanced out and that 16 core copper cable the things improved, the bass is more apparent now (still they need 5db boost under 60hz or so), mids very clean but thin, treble bright and thin sounding
extended but the cymbals sound artificial, probably from that piezo driver (**** has also a little bit of that artificial tone but to a less extend)
NX7 has better quality bass compared to ****, the mids are similar, treble is better on ****, more even sounding (they have emphasis in the upper treble but lower in level and wide broad peak, NX sound like it has more upper treble but narrow peak)
that is for now, that is a review unit, i am sure it will be my last from Jim, no sugar coating from me i am afraid


----------



## nraymond

Broquen said:


> It would be good too to know the phones *at that piece range* that do these things better.



I think there is one, the Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2 (I know, what a mouthful). I've been going back and forth between it and the NX7. Both have excellent detail retrieval (better than anything else in the <$100 category that I've heard). The Dirac Plus MK2 has more of a reference tuning (especially the "Plus" version), and the highs are more even, which I think some people would definitely like. Single driver also means no phase issues, driver frequency transition issues, and I think more effortless coherency. So what are the downsides of the Sonicast, you ask? There are a few:


Totally sealed, no vent holes. Need to insert and remove slowly to deal with the pressure changes.
Despite their attempts to minimize cable noise over the revisions, being totally sealed means any cable noise gets transmitted easily.
Cable is fixed, so no other cable options (balanced, etc.) and strain relief is ok, nothing special.

No mic, if that's something you care about.
Stock tips are very good, but they are the only tips I've found that sound good - every other tip I've tried is a step down (kudos to their engineers, but don't loose those tips!) If you have funky ears and a pair of the stock tips don't fit, you likely won't experience the best sound.

On the upside, they are only $52:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KDFYDGB/

So, trade-offs.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2019)

Two fresh reviews on the green blog (for now):

1. *NiceHCK NX7* by @loomisjohnson
2. *DZAT DR-25 *by me

As to the *DZAT DR-25*: the don't only suck, they also bite...and my writeup is living proof that that particular provider is _not_ manipulating reviews. Nevertheless should it make for yet another entertaining read for friend and foe.

UPDATE: As to the *NiceHCK NX7*: good earphones, but I cannot share that premium attribute (yet). With the various equipment used -- incl. stock tips -- I find the midrange too thin for premium (smells like KZ) and the image somewhat congested. The treble is nice and clean...and strong. Technicalities...hmmm...I have yet to find the premium in there (and may find it in the NiceHCK M6 instead). But, then again, I would not count the Sennheiser IE 500 PRO as premium either although they cost $599.  Needs more work..._and is a subjective opinion_. A sense of proportion is needed in the discussion of the NX7.

So far, to me these NX7 are the KZ model that never was.


----------



## Dsnuts

Carlsan said:


> I would suggest cable switching to those who are unhappy with the NX7's, try a quality copper cable.
> If your DAP runs balanced, then do a balanced cable.
> Increasing the gain may help as well.
> 
> ...



I agree with Carlsan here. NiceHCK put in 99% of their efforts on drivers and tuning. And maybe 1% effort on cables and tips. Seems to be the common theme with NiceHCK stuff. Standard cable is standard and does nothing for the sound. Tips are just throw ins. Not enough variety for ear types imo.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> ...that is for now, that is a review unit, i am sure it will be my last from Jim, no sugar coating from me i am afraid



Being edgy may dry out your reviews supply (unless you have a BIG name, such as, for example, now retired Tyll Hertsens on innerfidelity), but it sure attracts people to your blog. You should start one...and then buy the review units yourself or hang around in high-end stores...or find many co-bloggers who can provide their own gear. I find premium stuff (I mean really expensive gear) being trashed for justified reasons very entertaining (considering the risk a buyer takes)...and, of course, informative.

Schadenfreude?

Update: to keep a blog going, you need a constant supply of material.


----------



## loomisjohnson

FastAndClean said:


> ok better seal with the Sony tips, with more power from the balanced out and that 16 core copper cable the things improved, the bass is more apparent now (still they need 5db boost under 60hz or so), mids very clean but thin, treble bright and thin sounding
> extended but the cymbals sound artificial, probably from that piezo driver (**** has also a little bit of that artificial tone but to a less extend)
> NX7 has better quality bass compared to ****, the mids are similar, treble is better on ****, more even sounding (they have emphasis in the upper treble but lower in level and wide broad peak, NX sound like it has more upper treble but narrow peak)
> that is for now, that is a review unit, i am sure it will be my last from Jim, no sugar coating from me i am afraid


try complys with the nx7 (not my usual)--they really bring out bass and temper that hot treble--huge difference form stock silicons


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 2, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Being edgy may dry out your reviews supply (unless you have a BIG name, such, for example, now retired Tyll Hertsens on innerfidelity), but it sure attracts people to your blog. You should start one...and then buy the review units yourself or hang around in high-end stores...or find many co-bloggers who can provide their own gear. I find premium stuff (I mean really expensive gear) being trashed for justified reasons very entertaining (considering the risk a buyer takes)...and, of course, informative.
> 
> Schadenfreude?


i don't care for review units, i have my own earphones that i like and i bought with my money, Jim asked me for that earphone and i told him - i will review it if is not very bright, he told me is not, so i agreed, but it turns out it is actually bright
that is the second review unit from him, the first one was Smabat earbuds and they are very nice, i use them a lot, other review unit that i received was Simgot EM1 but i didn't liked that one so the review was not very positive


----------



## FastAndClean

loomisjohnson said:


> try complys with the nx7 (not my usual)--they really bring out bass and temper that hot treble--huge difference form stock silicons


will try that thanks, i usually  don't like foam tips because they eat from the bass texture but for taming the treble they work sometimes


----------



## megapowa

Otto Motor said:


> So far, to me these NX7 are the KZ model that never was.




So it's better than anything that KZ can offer? Do I understand this correctly?


----------



## castleofargh

nraymond said:


> Not all graphs are created equal. I've grown to really appreciate the square wave graphs, which you'll find in the Innerfidelity reviews and now Reference Audio Analyzer sites. Tyll Hertsens summed it up well here:
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-square-wave-response
> 
> ...


IMO square waves are pretty hard to interpret but super easy to misinterpret(same as impulse responses). most people fall for the visual trick that marketing people adore, "if it looks more like the ideal stuff then it is super great". which is a flawed reasoning for several reasons(range of frequencies needed to reproduce those shapes. how some clearly visible changes on the graphs are not relevant subjectively(or only when they reach ludicrous levels. how the mic and calibration affects the final look but almost nobody has a real standard coupler+mic that costs a limb). 
FR, while often varying a lot from rig to rig, will still tend to show the right variations between 2 IEMs on the same rig. that's the real strength of that measurement IMO. if I had to pick another I'd rather go with CSD, that's also harder to completely misinterpret(so long as we agree on a specific presentation, otherwise we can kind of make them look almost however we like). 
in term of what I'd like to get, I would want THD and impedance graph long before I'd ask for square wave, but THD means measuring stuff 40 or 50dB below signal and amateur setups and environments like what I have, can rapidly show their own limitations instead of the IEM's. so most reasonable people with a mic usually decide not to publish those. 
impedance(+phase) is no problem(beside knowing how loud we're pushing the IEM!!!), people just need to make a little mess with wires and a resistor or 2. I don't get why we don't see a lot more impedance graphs for IEMs. they would stop many myths and pointless arguments in their tracks once we'd see clearly how the signature could change with different amps and in some extreme cases, cables. 

 back to square waves, I guess a bunch of people are simply going to fear damaging the gear. which isn't necessarily unjustified if they don't have a clear way to confirm the output level of the IEMs before running all sorts of weird signals into them. I certainly wouldn't leave a square wave running into an IEM at normal or loud output without any worry at all. 


but beyond those arguments, as long as the measurements have some legitimacy(not done by the dog saying he has no idea what he's doing), of course I fully support having more ^_^. and that does include square waves.


----------



## Broquen

nraymond said:


> I think there is one, the Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2 (I know, what a mouthful). I've been going back and forth between it and the NX7. Both have excellent detail retrieval (better than anything else in the <$100 category that I've heard). The Dirac Plus MK2 has more of a reference tuning (especially the "Plus" version), and the highs are more even, which I think some people would definitely like. Single driver also means no phase issues, driver frequency transition issues, and I think more effortless coherency. So what are the downsides of the Sonicast, you ask? There are a few:
> 
> 
> Totally sealed, no vent holes. Need to insert and remove slowly to deal with the pressure changes.
> ...



Do you know if Dirac is related to the Mathematical or to Swedish sound specialized company? I respect science, but the Xiaomi RedMI Note 5 I use as a DAC is tuned by them and sounds quite good  It would be a big reason to buy another IEM that I had no plans to buy... Again haha


----------



## nraymond

Broquen said:


> Do you know if Dirac is related to the Mathematical or to Swedish sound specialized company?



I don't know if it's related to the Swedish audio R&D company Dirac, but I can't read Korean... here is the product page:

http://sonicast.co.kr/products/dirac-plus-mk2/

Sonicast seems to always spell DIRAC in all caps, so it might just be an acronym of theirs, while the audio R&D company just capitalizes their first letter. Fonts are also different.


----------



## Lurk650

Hopefully NiceHCK will eventually start using a unique shell instead of a KZ knockoff of Campfire shell.


slowpickr said:


> I didn't bother with the NX7.  Seen it too many times in this thread where a Chi-Fi IEM comes out that is touted as the best thing since the invention of ribbed condoms.  A ton of folks hop on the bandwagon and then the negative or mixed comments start coming out.  A few weeks later, the entire process repeats itself with something different.  Not all Chi-Fi is bad per se, I really have a lot of respect for LZ and FLC.


I concur with LZ and will add MoonDrop for me personally, the Kanas Pro and Crescent are fantastic.


----------



## FastAndClean

my Moondrop Kanas review is up
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas.23778/reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Now y'all got me trippin' out with my NX7 order. If the treble response is equal to the IE40 in brightness, i can deal with it. Though a bright earphone, the IE40 doesn't bother me in the highs. Now the treble in the 4in1, DQSM D2, KZ AS6, and T2 Pro were all nut shrinkers, and I couldn't deal with any of those god awful highs for any extended period of time. So now I wonder which is it?


----------



## Otto Motor

megapowa said:


> So it's better than anything that KZ can offer? Do I understand this correctly?


Yes, but take it with a grain of salt...I don't know all KZ earphones.


----------



## Carlsan

I've heard most of the KZ 's.
Unless KZ has jumped miles ahead of what they were putting out a couple of years ago, then the NX7 is light years better.


----------



## HungryPanda

My favourite KZ to date is the ZS10 Pro but the NiceHCK NX7 is a much better iem


----------



## jant71

Carlsan said:


> I've heard most of the KZ 's.
> Unless KZ has jumped miles ahead of what they were putting out a couple of years ago, then the NX7 is light years better.



Heard several so far say the NX7 is a better ZS10 pro(more treble and detail with lesser bass but maybe smaller stage) as if a right cable on the KZ will get them pretty close. Interesting to try and prove as I have a cable that does lessen bass and shift to the treble so it doesn't seem good for the NX7 signature but might be for the KZ. Interesting to see anyone put it to the test.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

What I love about my Cowon Plenue J is that it makes my 320 lossy mp3's sound almost as good as my FLAC and DSD. It's really hard to tell the difference (mostly transparency and imaging). If only they read 256MB chips. They struggle with 256, which my Sony does not remotely struggle with. Oh well, It's my "go to" for mp3 play for this very reason. If you're a mp3 collector, I would implore you to pick one up. You will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Aug 2, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> my Moondrop Kanas review is up
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas.23778/reviews



This is one of the most accurate reviews that matched MY EARS of any i've ever read. In terms of this particular MKP review, it was spot on with how I heard them, but unlike the shiny 5 stars given, it's these attributes that led me to sell mine. I don't particularly like dark sound signatures, and these have it. I don't like smooth and polite treble (my preference is extended decay on crashes and percussion). These have it. I wasn't a fan of the fun and dark bass that sometimes is a few notches above neutral. These have it. The stock cable does make detail retrieval a bit challenging and takes away from the analytical potential. When I switched out the cable for my Triton Audio upgrade cable, they sounded much more airy, detailed, and with more resolution. Problem is, they weren't as tight and secure, and the shells kept slipping off. That was a "could not have happen", so I put the stock cable back on, and my dislike of that SS continued, until i sold them. Though the MD Crescents have a similar sound, the difference in the resolution and treble prominence makes the brass Crescents a much better listen for ME.

Thanks @FastAndClean for confirming what I heard in the MKP's.


----------



## nraymond

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Thanks @FastAndClean for confirming what I heard in the MKP's.



I assume you meant to write MK when you wrote MKP, since the review was of the non-Pro Kanas?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2019)

I tested the *NiceHCK NX7* all afternoon with all sorts of amps and tips including Complys etc. I then plugged in the similarly priced *NiceHCK M6 *(with these third party filters; they are otherwise drowned in mud): _citius, altius, fortius. _The M6 are the much better earphone - and that by some margin: wider and deeper stage, a present, intimate midrange, and a much better detail resolution than the NX7. It felt as if I had added another dimension. @Dsnuts owns the M6 and should give us his account...after all opinions are _subjective _. Even co-blogger Biodegraded liked the M6, which is a rare exception.

In fact, and I said this before, after having dipped into a few "premium-er" earphones after my M6 review, the M6s have stood the test of time...well, they were released in late 2018. They are a helluva earphone and a true value at 80 some bucks.

Hey, it is never too late to run another hype train out of the station.

P.S. Somebody said is yesterday and I wholeheartedly agree: NiceHCK appear to include their standard accessories with every earphone, whether they harmonize with it or not.


----------



## activatorfly

Otto Motor said:


> I tested the *NiceHCK NX7* all afternoon with all sorts of amps and tips including Complys etc. I then plugged in the similarly priced *NiceHCK M6 *(with these third party filters; they are otherwise drowned in mud): _citius, altius, fortius. _The M6 are the much better earphone - and that by some margin: wider and deeper stage, a present, intimate midrange, and a much better detail resolution than the NX7. It felt as if I had added another dimension. @Dsnuts owns the M6 and should give us his account...after all opinions are _subjective _. Even co-blogger Biodegraded liked the M6, which is a rare exception.
> 
> In fact, and I said this before, after having dipped into a few "premium-er" earphones after my M6 review, the M6s have stood the test of time...well, they were released in late 2018. They are a true value at 80 some bucks.
> 
> Hey, it is never too late to run another hype train out of the station.


It surely depends upon whether you’re particularly disgruntled with the sound signature of the NX7’s?.....Maybe the M6 have a wider/deeper soundstage etc -  however is it really necessary to shell out another £78 just to find out??.....I personally think not.


----------



## activatorfly

Lurk650 said:


> Hopefully NiceHCK will eventually start using a unique shell instead of a KZ knockoff of Campfire shell.
> 
> I concur with LZ and will add MoonDrop for me personally, the Kanas Pro and Crescent are fantastic.


I’m a big fan of the NX7’s shells...Imho vastly superior compared to any of KZ’s bulky plasticky efforts— & way better iem’s on every level!


----------



## activatorfly

Carlsan said:


> I've heard most of the KZ 's.
> Unless KZ has jumped miles ahead of what they were putting out a couple of years ago, then the NX7 is light years better.


.....couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2019)

activatorfly said:


> It surely depends upon whether you’re particularly disgruntled with the sound signature of the NX7’s?.....Maybe the M6 have a wider/deeper soundstage etc -  however is it really necessary to shell out another £78 just to find out??.....I personally think not.


I just wanted to add: the NX7 are a good earphone and I am not disgruntled with it at all...but I am also not overwhelmed (thin midrange in particular). As to finding's out at 78 quid: I am with you there as it is still a quite a bit of money. Also: do you really need another one? That's why I alway seek _as many qualified opinions as possible_ before I finalize a deal. Let's wait for @Dsnuts to chime in as he, at the time, also loosely compared the M6 with Campfire stuff.


----------



## activatorfly

Otto Motor said:


> I just wanted to add: the NX7 are a good earphone and I am not disgruntled with it at all...but I am also not overwhelmed (thin midrange in particular). As to finding's out at 78 quid: I am with you there as it is still a quite a bit of money. Also: do you really need another one? That's why I alway seek _as many qualified opinions as possible_ before I finalize a deal. Let's wait for @Dsnuts to chime in as he, at the time, also loosely compared the M6 with Campfire stuff.


Tbh your comment “thin midrange in particular“ seems totally at odds with everyone else’s appraisal.....also when someone’s similar / initial observation is........to quote: “5. lean overall; notes don't have a lot of body” - you begin to realise that this review will be complete and utter tosh!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

nraymond said:


> I assume you meant to write MK when you wrote MKP, since the review was of the non-Pro Kanas?



I read that whole thing thinking it was the Kanas Pro. I can't believe I did that. That was brain filtering right there. I just figured "who the hell would be reviewing the regular Kanas"? That's like reviewing the Sennheiser IE80 when we have the IE40 pro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

activatorfly said:


> Tbh your comment “thin midrange in particular“ seems totally at odds with everyone else’s appraisal.....also when someone’s similar / initial observation is........to quote: “5. lean overall; notes don't have a lot of body” - you begin to realise that this review will be complete and utter tosh!



I've actually read SEVERAL reviewers mention that the mids and overall presentation is thin. Thin note presentation. That doesn't actually scare me off, because this could mean a very neautral, almost reference presentation, like my E80's. Those are very reference, with thin mids.


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> my Moondrop Kanas review is up
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas.23778/reviews



nice to read more people listening to the Kanas. i see you also use the lyre cable of the KP version. the silver stock cable choked the treble compared to the lyre, and I'm not a big cable believer. but the difference is there and apparent enough that i felt necessary to change it. 

i also agree with you about the bass. it will rattle skulls. but in a good way, because the way it doesn't interfere too much with the midbass. 

the mids on the KPE is seem clearer, but also to me sounds duller... not in details, but in emotion of listening (i know this is highly subjective opinion). the KPE is like listening to musicians through speakers in the monitor room, while the Kanas is like listening in the recording room with the musicians : more energy, felt for the really lack of better words

treble, for me personally, the Kanas extends more, giving it a more "raspy" and energetic treble, more similar to the EX1000 and that whole "studio" analogy that i mention about the mids, while the KPE is more controlled and tamed, more like the EX800. also similar to the mids analogy. 

the Kanas is also really sensitive to tip rolling and also position, as you can slide some tips quite a bit to the point that it's flush with the nozzle. and they do sound different. it's easy to increase breathing room or distance in the soundstage: just slide it up away from the nozzle more. i use JVC spiral dots on my Kanas if i want that roomier theater stage feel, and switch to symbios if i want it more intimate sounding



FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> This is one of the most accurate reviews that matched MY EARS of any i've ever read. In terms of this particular MKP review, it was spot on with how I heard them, but unlike the shiny 5 stars given, it's these attributes that led me to sell mine. I don't particularly like dark sound signatures, and these have it. I don't like smooth and polite treble (my preference is extended decay on crashes and percussion). These have it. I wasn't a fan of the fun and dark bass that sometimes is a few notches above neutral. These have it. The stock cable does make detail retrieval a bit challenging and takes away from the analytical potential. When I switched out the cable for my Triton Audio upgrade cable, they sounded much more airy, detailed, and with more resolution. Problem is, they weren't as tight and secure, and the shells kept slipping off. That was a "could not have happen", so I put the stock cable back on, and my dislike of that SS continued, until i sold them. Though the MD Crescents have a similar sound, the difference in the resolution and treble prominence makes the brass Crescents a much better listen for ME.
> 
> Thanks @FastAndClean for confirming what I heard in the MKP's.



are you referring to the standard or pro version?


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I read that whole thing thinking it was the Kanas Pro. I can't believe I did that. That was brain filtering right there. I just figured "who the hell would be reviewing the regular Kanas"? That's like reviewing the Sennheiser IE80 when we have the IE40 pro.



for me, the standard is way better than the pro version. i think that "pro" naming is misguiding, as people would assume that they are in different level of SQ. give them the same Lyre cable, that would put them both at the same price level. difference would be only in sound signature


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys no need to get worked up about someone else's take on a phone. I can understand the thinner mid range comments. As compared to a more fuller bodied sound yes I agree but for me at least I love the imaging on the NX7. As for the M6. I still use mine in a rotation. Nothing wrong with the M6. Still to this day I will say it is a better tuned version of the DMGs. It does have the wider stage and more of a traditional hybrid type of sound. Which is not a bad thing. NX7 is more closer to a neutral presentation and is somewhat like the MEE Audo/Drop PX in presentation. Even closer to how phones like the IT04 and even the CA offerings are tuned. Which are all flagships for their makers. You guys see the common theme here?  Each phone has its merits but I am just glad NiceHCK is trying a bolder more detail oriented tuning vs your standard V Fr. That is not something they have really tried before and that is also not a bad thing. 

It is good to have variety in the game. I am glad NiceHCK is taking a stab at a higher end tuning.


----------



## DannyBai

My rule of thumb. Trust guys like dsnuts, carlsan and panda. They don’t have blogs, they have many many earphones from cheap to expensive, don’t just trust graphs and most of all, don’t think their opinion is the final word. The ignore feature is totally awesome, use it.


----------



## FastAndClean

found another graph of NX7


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> found another graph of NX7



Do you hear those peaks and valleys in the upper midrange and treble?


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Do you hear those peaks and valleys in the upper midrange and treble?


yes it sounds strange, uneven, kind of wrong


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> found another graph of NX7



Could you please start mentioning the source of all these random graphs you're posting. I personally have very little faith in random graphs from the www that I've got no clue how it's produced or by who...


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Could you please start mentioning the source of all these random graphs you're posting. I personally have very little faith in random graphs from the www that I've got no clue how it's produced or by who...


icaruslives (Bedrock Reviews)
from crin discord, see the other graph of that model posted already, they are all similar


----------



## activatorfly

FastAndClean said:


> yes it sounds strange, uneven, kind of wrong


Pure FR graph baloney!


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 3, 2019)

activatorfly said:


> Pure FR graph baloney!


FastandClean is giving you direct feedback.  You don't have to believe the graph, as they're only one part of the evaluation equation.

If you do a deep dive into the NX7' feedback in this sub-forum you'll find numerous references to a notable separation of the drivers.  Some find this as a revelation, others are finding the  experience disconcerting.


----------



## activatorfly

lgcubana said:


> FastandClean is giving you direct feedback.  You don't have to believe the graph, as they're only one part of the evaluation equation.
> 
> If you do a deep dive into the NX7' feedback in this sub-forum you'll find numerous references to a notable separation of the drivers.  Some find this as a revelation, others are finding the  experience disconcerting.


......of course I realise that!...I prefer to concur with those that consider the driver separation configuration to be revelatory!


----------



## MrDelicious

activatorfly said:


> ......of course I realise that!...I prefer to concur with those that consider the driver separation configuration to be revelatory!


Lol wow. But at least you're honest about it.


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 3, 2019)

MrDelicious said:


> Lol wow. But at least you're honest about it.


“Honesty is the best policy” imho (- unlike most politicians haha!)


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> yes it sounds strange, uneven, kind of wrong



sounds like holes in the EQ spectrum because of unoptimized tuning between the drivers?


----------



## castleofargh

activatorfly said:


> Pure FR graph baloney!


most people have described the sound as particular, not ordinary, different from usual in that price range... be it positive or negative I haven't seen much contradicting that idea. so of course something atypical has to be going on in the FR to cause such impressions. the graphs so far don't disagree with that, no matter how inaccurate they might be. and as they show the same main variations at similar frequencies(even if not with the same amplitudes), we can start to suspect that those main variations are here for real. 

but if you only care about reading positive stuff, IDK if those are only cherry picked reviewer samples or if the graphs show an actual stable trend, but I find the channel matching on those graphs to be pretty good so far. which is cool at any price. I'm like 90% sure that I wouldn't personally like the sound, and that the stuff near 7kHz would be a nightmare to EQ, so I left the hype train a few days ago and won't purchase one. but that channel matching and how so far nobody complained about comfort, those are already 2 significant aspects for a nice IEM IMO. 



peter123 said:


> Could you please start mentioning the source of all these random graphs you're posting. I personally have very little faith in random graphs from the www that I've got no clue how it's produced or by who...


I was going to ask for the same. to me a FR graph can only be used confidently when compared to another graph of something I heard that was also measured by the same person(and hopefully with the same compensation). so having random graphs isolated like that with zero information that's not great.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> yes it sounds strange, uneven, kind of wrong


Thank you sirs for keeping the wrong hypes in this thread in check. lol



DannyBai said:


> My rule of thumb. Trust guys like dsnuts, carlsan and panda. They don’t have blogs, they have many many earphones from cheap to expensive, don’t just trust graphs and most of all, don’t think their opinion is the final word. The ignore feature is totally awesome, use it.


I will trust people I find deem worthy.  You can't tell us who to trust.  It will be based on how many crappy crap they recommend over time. lol

Please cut the politics.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 3, 2019)

castleofargh said:


> I was going to ask for the same. to me a FR graph can only be used confidently when compared to another graph of something I heard that was also measured by the same person(and hopefully with the same compensation). so having random graphs isolated like that with zero information that's not great.


@Otto Motor



@darmanastartes 


@cqtek
keep in mind that his graphs are a little bit more smoothed out


----------



## mbwilson111

I wish that multiple graphs would be put in spoilers so that they would be easy to scroll past for those who do not care about seeing them.  I look at a graph and I "hear" nothing.   I relate more to a real person describing how they sound, particularly when they mention specific songs.


----------



## activatorfly

castleofargh said:


> most people have described the sound as particular, not ordinary, different from usual in that price range... be it positive or negative I haven't seen much contradicting that idea. so of course something atypical has to be going on in the FR to cause such impressions. the graphs so far don't disagree with that, no matter how inaccurate they might be. and as they show the same main variations at similar frequencies(even if not with the same amplitudes), we can start to suspect that those main variations are here for real.
> 
> but if you only care about reading positive stuff, IDK if those are only cherry picked reviewer samples or if the graphs show an actual stable trend, but I find the channel matching on those graphs to be pretty good so far. which is cool at any price. I'm like 90% sure that I wouldn't personally like the sound, and that the stuff near 7kHz would be a nightmare to EQ, so I left the hype train a few days ago and won't purchase one. but that channel matching and how so far nobody complained about comfort, those are already 2 significant aspects for a nice IEM IMO.
> 
> ...


Not particularly interested in cherry picking just positive opinions tbh....I agree that as they err on the “energetic” bright-side, EQ’ing around the 2 - 8kHz might prove  problematic - however so far I’ve had no such issues - once a balance is achieved you hit a sweet spot where instruments have perceptibly more weight & sound less “piezoelectric”.....the result imo is totally worth it!


----------



## activatorfly

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish that multiple graphs would be put in spoilers so that they would be easy to scroll past for those who do not care about seeing them.  I look at a graph and I "hear" nothing.   I relate more to a real person describing how they sound, particularly when they mention specific songs.


I agree....ears can’t read graphs! - whereas terms like “musicality” always seems to be overlooked!


----------



## darmanastartes

FastAndClean said:


> found another graph of NX7


For the record, this measurement is mine. It was taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler and a calibrated USB sound interface, compensated to pseudo-IEC specs. The measurements are presented with 1/24th smoothing. Standard disclaimers (There is a resonant peak at 8k, measurements above 10k are not reliable) apply.


----------



## MrDelicious

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish that multiple graphs would be put in spoilers so that they would be easy to scroll past for those who do not care about seeing them.  I look at a graph and I "hear" nothing.   I relate more to a real person describing how they sound, particularly when they mention specific songs.


Similarly, someone with a different set of ears to mine listening to a song I've never heard is pretty pointless information without some objective hook. I think both are necessary.


----------



## darmanastartes

I've attached this image to give an idea of what the compensation file does. Red is compensated, blue is raw. 

As for the NX7, they're better than the N3, but they still are an IEM designed for detail retrieval at the expense of fatigue-free listening. I agree with @Otto Motor that most people should just buy the M6 and the brass filter for them. 
Full review to follow.


----------



## DannyBai

SilverEars said:


> Thank you sirs for keeping the wrong hypes in this thread in check. lol
> 
> I will trust people I find deem worthy.  You can't tell us who to trust.  It will be based on how many crappy crap they recommend over time. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## archdawg

Snatched up one of these for 95 cent in a chinese dollar store. Best solution I've found so far for my daily needs on the road - folds up to the size of a pack of ciggies.


----------



## Dcell7

archdawg said:


> Snatched up one of these for 95 cent in a chinese dollar store. Best solution I've found so far for my daily needs on the road - folds up to the size of a pack of ciggies.



i use a comparable one, nice solution even when not on the go


----------



## baskingshark

archdawg said:


> Snatched up one of these for 95 cent in a chinese dollar store. Best solution I've found so far for my daily needs on the road - folds up to the size of a pack of ciggies.



Wow do u have a link? This is super useful.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 3, 2019)

So I did some cable rolling last night. Carlsan was completely correct on the copper aspect to enhance the sound of the NX7






This cable brings the sound of the NX7 to a different level. Guys that was having issue with thinner mids.. Try this cable it is a game changer on the NX7. While I liked my silver cable I was using on the NX7. Still has the best precision from the phone using that cable but this crystal copper makes the NX7 much more musical. .Fuller thicker bass notes which also affects the mids. Treble is toned down a touch in the process. Balances the sound amazingly well.

This is the NiceHCK version but you can find it cheaper if you look..


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> Wow do u have a link? This is super useful.


As I've said I've found mine in a chinese dollar store (in the cosmetics corner, lol) but I just searched for "pill box" on AE and found quite a few similar boxes for 1€ and upwards, free shipping incl.  e.g. ...



 

Just search for "pill box" on AE, happy shopping ...

(Dang, 58 things in my shopping cart and no money left on my credit card for another week (safety limit)


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 3, 2019)

that thing likes silver


----------



## PolloLoco

I got mine this morning and I find them astonishingly good, and not just for the money.  Two caveats though:

1)  I used to consider myself a treble head
2) I'm an old dog at 41, and tone tests suggest I can't hear much above 16khz.

The treble may not be accurate,  but the sparkle is awesome, almost splashy.  On the other end, once I got a good seal I was shocked at how much bass there was.  I have Modhouse Argons, bassy full size headphones, and this bass strikes me as similar in that I felt it so strongly in a couple songs it made me nervous.

Getting a good seal was problematic.  The. Nozzles are slightly short, no deep insertion. I ended up settling with a medium size horn tip.  Nowhere near as many fit issues as the Tinhifi T2pro that I greatly regret buying.

The soundstage is not large, nor accurate, but it's not congested either.  I haven't yet listened to a song that confused these.  That said I've only listened for about 5 hours.

I used a Shanling m3s directly, and my Sabaj D5 DAC/AMP along with a ifi iematch.  I'm using the nicehck 16 core balanced cable.

These might be iem endgame for me, I prefer full size headphones.  My other notable IEMS are Triple Fi 10s converted to customs with a mid driver added and Tenhz P4 Pros.  I daresay these are better than both for my old ears.  I'm glad I took a chance.


----------



## dwakefield

Otto Motor said:


> I tested the *NiceHCK NX7* all afternoon with all sorts of amps and tips including Complys etc. I then plugged in the similarly priced *NiceHCK M6 *(with these third party filters; they are otherwise drowned in mud): _citius, altius, fortius. _The M6 are the much better earphone - and that by some margin: wider and deeper stage, a present, intimate midrange, and a much better detail resolution than the NX7. It felt as if I had added another dimension. @Dsnuts owns the M6 and should give us his account...after all opinions are _subjective _. Even co-blogger Biodegraded liked the M6, which is a rare exception.
> 
> In fact, and I said this before, after having dipped into a few "premium-er" earphones after my M6 review, the M6s have stood the test of time...well, they were released in late 2018. They are a helluva earphone and a true value at 80 some bucks.
> 
> ...


I have to pull my M6's out - haven't listened to them for a couple of months, but I really loved them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 3, 2019)

PolloLoco said:


> I got mine this morning and I find them astonishingly good, and not just for the money.  Two caveats though:
> 
> 1)  I used to consider myself a treble head
> 2) I'm an old dog at 41, and tone tests suggest I can't hear much above 16khz.
> ...



Shanling M3s is a great match for the NX7. Love how it sounds just straight out in balanced out of it. Speaking of Shanling.

IF you guys was looking for a great sounding dap. I mean GREAT sounding dap. Drop.com got a sale on the Shanling M5s. For $350. Crazy price for performance.https://drop.com/buy/shanling-m5s-digital-audio-player

Oh and your not that old my man. Lol.


----------



## FastAndClean

Ok a little bit of an update on NX7
That thing is starting to grow on me, I don't know if it is a burn in or I am getting used to the sound
After a lot of experimentation with cables and tips here are my findings - with copper cable the treble feels less aggressive but with more grainy type of tone, there's no way to fix the thin sounding treble but with silver plated cable the grain is lowered, the treble is more fine and airy
Tips - with narrow bore tips the bass feel like it is more but the treble sound thinner, also the soundstage is suffering a bit, with wider bore tips (****) the sound is more open
However none of those "measures" will fix the overall colored presentation but in my case I feel there's nothing more I can do to improve them further
I made some comparisons today with simgot em1 and trn x6, the nx7 is a mile ahead for technicalities, the tonality has room for improvement


----------



## PolloLoco

Dsnuts said:


> Shanling M3s is a great match for the NX7. Love how it sounds just straight out in balanced out of it. Speaking of Shanling.
> 
> IF you guys was looking for a great sounding dap. I mean GREAT sounding dap. Drop.com got a sale on the Shanling M5s. For $350. Crazy price for performance.https://drop.com/buy/shanling-m5s-digital-audio-player
> 
> Oh and your not that old my man. Lol.



I mention my age because that may explain why others complain about piercing highs and sharp peaks, but I enjoy the treble.  Perhaps my old ears filter out the harshness.

For curiosity's sake I ran an online tone generator at the same volume I was just listening to music at for an hour.  I was able to clearly hear 25 hz to 16.5 khz tones.  Much better than my Tenhz P4 Pros, which were more like 50 hz to 15khz.

I agree that the sound is colored and unrealistic but it reveals so many details that I'm definitely keeping these in my lineup.  These are fun yet detailed, an odd combination.

Neither of the sources I'm using are known for extended highs, I plan to take these to work and try them with my Sabaj Da3, which kind of are.  If theres anything notable to report, I'll add a comment.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 4, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> I've attached this image to give an idea of what the compensation file does. Red is compensated, blue is raw.
> 
> As for the NX7, they're better than the N3, but they still are an IEM designed for detail retrieval at the expense of fatigue-free listening. I agree with @Otto Motor that most people should just buy the M6 and the brass filter for them.
> Full review to follow.


My review draft is presently boiling and fermenting. Lots of observations to come....timbre, transients, resolution etc.  But one thing for sure: the 70 hrs of break-in made no difference in my perception (which means that, if there was a difference, I did not notice it...which could be my fault).

UPDATE: now bringing out the "big berthas": all sorts of crazy cables from my early KZ days. Let's see what difference it will make .

P.S. I am not trolling anybody (no reason to report me...again), this pre-IKEA table was simply handy.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 4, 2019)

DannyBai said:


> My rule of thumb. Trust guys like dsnuts, carlsan and panda. They don’t have blogs, they have many many earphones from cheap to expensive, don’t just trust graphs and most of all, don’t think their opinion is the final word. The ignore feature is totally awesome, use it.


You are essentially saying that bloggers rely entirely on graphs, think only their opinions count, don't have many earphones, and therefore can't be trusted? What about trying to understand the (different) _reasonings_ of these people, one by one, and then try to compare to your own preferences to arrive at a comparison scale that works for you. And then look at the collected body of opinions...Not sure that broad brushing and cherry picking are the answer.

And, errr..., which of the bloggers started the NX7 hype and pulled out the Polaris graph in support of its quality...we two just discussed this behind the scenes...between blogger and non-blogger...after all, we are all good sports...you included (from what I was told).


----------



## loomisjohnson

i got alot of eartime with the nx7 this weekend and (whether due to break-in or mental acclimation), they are improving markedly. a few further observations:
1. their leanness notwithstanding, they work surprisingly well with metal and heavy fare--they have enough lowend and capture speedy transients like snares and cymbals. 
2. the level of microdetail is really exceptional for this price point--to echo the familiar refrain, i hear little nuances on familiar material that i never heard.
3. that said, they are "digital" sounding--it's the difference between listening to a brightly-mastered cd and vinyl.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> 3. that said, they are "digital" sounding--it's the difference between listening to a brightly-mastered cd and vinyl.



This is why I will pass.   I do not like brightly mastered cds.  Had vinyl once upon a time... don't actually miss the clicks and pops though.

Anyway, you know I have other choices, several of which I believe I would prefer over the NX7.


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 5, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> This is why I will pass.   I do not like brightly mastered cds.  Had vinyl once upon a time... don't actually miss the clicks and pops though.
> 
> Anyway, you know I have other choices, several of which I believe I would prefer over the NX7.


I dig both: brightly mastered cd’s & vinyl....(in the absence of physical media) FLAC files help to bridge the gap!


----------



## mbwilson111

activatorfly said:


> I dig both: brightly mastered cd’s & vinyl....FLAC files help to bridge the gap!



I tend to dislike brightness.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 5, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> i got alot of eartime with the nx7 this weekend and (whether due to break-in or mental acclimation), they are improving markedly. a few further observations:
> 1. their leanness notwithstanding, they work surprisingly well with metal and heavy fare--they have enough lowend and capture speedy transients like snares and cymbals.


I can confirm the metal notion: listened to, pardon and my apologies, Saxon, this weekend and it worked well with the NX7 (results may vary depending on the *"noodling" factor* of the lead guitarist). As to the micro detail...I am still not sure whether there is a lot of "perceived" micro detail introduced by that 13 K peak. Will need more work for me.

I also tried comply tips which increased bass control, but they also also sharpened the voices and resulted in a perceived overall scratchy sound....but that's universal for any earphone combined with my ears. As to silicone tips, I tried all shapes and bore widths. In the end, I settled for the *Tennmak Whirlwind wide-bores* as they produced the most focused bass. The narrow-bores generated a borderline boomy bass in my ear canals. The problem is that the wide-bores also boost perceived treble.

Last but not least I tried 5 different cables (all between $7 and $10): 2 silver plated copper, 1 gold (!) plated copper [how much gold is in a $7 cable?], a *"Frankenstein" cable *(the original KZ ZS5 one), and the stock cable: *no difference found *(I found a huge difference when using another earphone, though). I like the idea of "Frankenstein" cables [the term is lifted from the Archimago's Musings blog]. Considering that many expensive Sennheisers or AKGs come with "non-detachable" Frankenstein cables, this did not come as a surprise. I therefore considered my cables as "jewelry" and kept the "sexiest" one attached.

I then tried the original KZ ZS5 vs1...a two-year old "vintage" earphone, which sounded boomy and much less refined in comparison...but still not bad at all (when amped).


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 5, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I tend to dislike brightness.



From listening to Hifi in stores in China, brightness may be a local flavour and therefore intended. Westerners tend to be more sensitive to it.


----------



## davidcotton

mbwilson111 said:


> I tend to dislike brightness.


Only reason I haven't tried chifi.  After the hype trains end the run, reports of brightness, peakiness etc etc start to surface.  The build quality for the most part seems to be pretty much impeccable, it's more the tuning.


----------



## peter123

davidcotton said:


> Only reason I haven't tried chifi.  After the hype trains end the run, reports of brightness, peakiness etc etc start to surface.  The build quality for the most part seems to be pretty much impeccable, it's more the tuning.



Yeah because all chifi sound the same, it's clear that you haven't tried any though.


----------



## activatorfly

davidcotton said:


> Only reason I haven't tried chifi.  After the hype trains end the run, reports of brightness, peakiness etc etc start to surface.  The build quality for the most part seems to be pretty much impeccable, it's more the tuning.


It all depends upon whether “brighter” & “more energetic” tuning suits your listening preferences.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 5, 2019)

[QUOTE="Otto Motor, post: 15105272, member: 462617"In the end, I settled for the *Tennmak Whirlwind wide-bores* as they produced the most focused bass. The narrow-bores generated a borderline boomy bass in my ear canals. The problem is that the wide-bores also boost perceived treble.

.[/QUOTE]
I tried the NX7s with some wide bore silicones (Auvio 12A12, 3300785  Large is my fit).  Like for you, treble was a bit bright.  Then tried a Mod that I think Slater mentioned. Placed micropor tape to cover the IEM tip before placing the Auvio Tips On.
- The combination seemed to control the high treble at first.  But when I increased volume, the treble made drum hits to snappy.  
- So I went into the Hidizs AP80's Equalizer (Which I never use), and dropped 16Khz down by 4db.   That combo sounded pretty good at both low/normal  and higher volumes.  
- For lower volume listening, the micropor tape might be enough.
And yes, I have 60+ year old ears, and slight tinitus, so am sure this won't match everyone's ears.   Personally don't like custom EQ for different earphones.  Gets complicated...

Will try this combo with a different/better dac/amp later...

EDIT:  Tried with Ifi Micro DSD and then removed the micropore tape.  The NX7's sound good without the tape, with the Auvio Silicones, with no EQ.   Re-tested on the AP80, and it sounds good to at normal listening levels.  When cranked up a little higher than normal, the treble gets too piercing.  But sound great at normal listening levels.  At least for me.   Think they are very good for the price.  They definately needed some burn in, as out of the box they had a lot of sibilance.  That is almost all gone 50+ hrs.  Most of that dropped off after 3-4 hrs...


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 5, 2019)

I really appreciate the NX7 now after a good burn in and these tips


----------



## CactusPete23

HungryPanda said:


> I really appreciate the NX7 now after a good burn in and these tips



Which tips are those?    Tried the Sony Hybrids (Narrow) that you suggested.  They were good, but lost something for me in the high end/air...   

Curious, if you crank up the volume, say double the perceived volume, (+10db), do you get a little too much snap/piercing? (Which should happen as we are less sensitive to the bass and treble at low volume that at high listen volumes.)

I just think that the piezo is just a little too sharp.(that 13Khz peak)  Maybe more hours helps?  I have about 50 hrs play time currently.  Mostly just cooking and not active listening.

MAybe they are best kept at low/normal volumes to sound their best!


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I find the NX7 works best with the new Sennheiser tips accompanying the IE40 - IE400 - IE500, the ones that have foams already inserted in the nozzles. They tame the treble peak without taking away the extension.
Also, this monstrous 16-core ISN copper cable really helps.


----------



## Dsnuts

Piezo tweeter has its own sound. Which can be a good thing or bad depending on your view of them. Not the most natural of treble but you can't deny that detail in the higher registers. I suppose guys that love them some sparkle to their treble would love the NX7 as it has that. I only wish the treble notes had more roundness to it. Otherwise I have no issue with it. Again very unique sounding. In conjuction of that bass that comes out to play. NX7 has been getting too much ear time over my other earphones. 

On a side note. I was listening to my Andromeda S last night and I was so used to getting that ghostly detail in the higher registers it is like the Andromeda S had something missing from it.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> I was listening to my Andromeda S last night and I was so used to getting that ghostly detail in the higher registers it is like the Andromeda S had something missing from it.


Andromeda is missing that deadly attack on your eardrums with sharp cold weapons


----------



## davidcotton (Aug 5, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yeah because all chifi sound the same, it's clear that you haven't tried any though.



Hands up, no I haven't but enough reports keep coming through to suggest a peak in the treble, which is something that I'm not sure that I'd like (one of the reasons I've not tried 64 audio higher end stuff in all honesty).  That combined with the fact that my right ear seems to reject most iems means there isn't a lot of point in trying.  Have been tempted to try fearless as they offer a true custom option (and I do have a set of digital scans of my ears that I could send them), but something holds me back. The irony is back in the day (before age and other circumstances shafted my hearing) I tended toward a treble sound, nowadays I prefer something a little smoother for longer listening periods.


----------



## slowpickr

FastAndClean said:


> Andromeda is missing that deadly attack on your eardrums with sharp cold weapons


Have never heard the Andromeda but I like the new avatar


----------



## FastAndClean

slowpickr said:


> Have never heard the Andromeda but I like the new avatar


Olivia Culpo, she is stunning


----------



## slowpickr

FastAndClean said:


> Olivia Culpo, she is stunning


Agreed...


----------



## activatorfly

davidcotton said:


> Hands up, no I haven't but enough reports keep coming through to suggest a peak in the treble, which is something that I'm not sure that I'd like (one of the reasons I've not tried 64 audio higher end stuff in all honesty).  That combined with the fact that my right ear seems to reject most iems means there isn't a lot of point in trying.  Have been tempted to try fearless as they offer a true custom option (and I do have a set of digital scans of my ears that I could send them), but something holds me back. The irony is back in the day (before age and other circumstances shafted my hearing) I tended toward a treble sound, nowadays I prefer something a little smoother for longer listening periods.


It is subjective...but prior to this set I was relatively averse to iem’s and also overley bright earbuds. Thus on paper or graph!! - it should have been the same with NX7’s. Conversely, after 7 days of burn-in - I’m not really aware of wearing them. Usually I experienced irritation, queasiness & fatigue, however these feel very organic to me.


----------



## PolloLoco

Source is crucial with the NX7.  I loved the NX7 with my Sabaj D5 & ifi iematch, as well as my Shanling m3s.  Today I used my brighter Sabaj Da3 at work, and the highs were a bit too piercing for me.  Tomorrow I'll see if adding impedance via the iematch might help.

In all cases I used the Nicehck 16 core silver plated copper balanced cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

PolloLoco said:


> Source is crucial with the NX7.  I loved the NX7 with my Sabaj D5 & ifi iematch, as well as my Shanling m3s.  Today I used my brighter Sabaj Da3 at work, and the highs were a bit too piercing for me.  Tomorrow I'll see if adding impedance via the iematch might help.
> 
> In all cases I used the Nicehck 16 core silver plated copper balanced cable.



The NX7 sounds good to me, with my Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp, connected as either Balanced or Single-Ended.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 5, 2019)

> I tried the NX7s with some wide bore silicones (Auvio 12A12, 3300785  Large is my fit).  Like for you, treble was a bit bright.  Then tried a Mod that I think Slater mentioned. Placed micropor tape to cover the IEM tip before placing the Auvio Tips On.
> - The combination seemed to control the high treble at first.  But when I increased volume, the treble made drum hits to snappy.
> - So I went into the Hidizs AP80's Equalizer (Which I never use), and dropped 16Khz down by 4db.   That combo sounded pretty good at both low/normal  and higher volumes.
> - For lower volume listening, the micropor tape might be enough.
> ...



Schamoni, I forgot about my own blog post on micropore modding: https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/

Taping 80-90% of the nozzle off with micropore tape will remove the 13 kHz peak but likely not alter the 2-4 kHz area. Will try tomorrow...that's where measurbating is useful: to record "before" and "after" and to make sure the channels remain balanced.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 5, 2019)

*Otto Motor's Dollarstore Audiophilia*

I mentioned it before: I want bang for my buck. And I also mentioned co-blogger Biodegraded being a "Dollarstore Audiophile". This weekend, I checked a "Dollarama" myself, and left with amazingly useless treasures.




1. *The Quirky ($1 CAD)*: a totally redundant device to roll up earbuds/earphones.



Spoiler: The Quirky





 






2. *Scosche ClipITs ($1.25 CAD)*: weird universal sports ear hooks that didn't make the cut either.



Spoiler: ClipITs





 






3. *Monster iSplitter ($4 CAD):* 3.5 mm audio adapter for sharing movies/music with your partner; adjust the volume for each user separately. A non-seller from 2011.



Spoiler: Monster iSplitter





 






4.* Ultrabright earphone storage pouch ($2.50 CAD):* finally I will find my earphones in my backpack. Hey, something useful at last.



Spoiler: Pouch


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I really appreciate the NX7 now after a good burn in and these tips


Why did you attach chains to the earpieces?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 6, 2019)

*Balancing the NiceHCK NX7's Tonality with Micropore Tape
*
That's what it looks like:




That's how the resulting sound differences can be _quantified_:



What a surprise: the micropore does not primarily tame that 13 kHz peak but also and more so the upper midrange and lower treble. In previous endeavours, nothing above 5 kHz had been affected by the micropore.

The perceived sound differences are stunning and will be described in detail in my forthcoming review. But much of that bright overpixelation (and therefore most of the fatiguing element) is gone...which brings out the true detail resolution for my ears...and it thickens the vocals department somewhat...hurrah!  The only downside is that the bass goes towards boomy...one needs wide-bore tips for this modified version.

Now I am really happy with the NX7.

Last but not least, it is to note that the micropore made an infinitely bigger sonic difference than a cable change or the 50 hr break-in/burn-in...at a cost of next to zero (a 3 m roll was about $2).

P.S. There are lots of earphone tuning/easy-modding wizards out there and I compiled the spread-out wisdom -- referenced to the sources -- handily under one "roof" for your ease of use: https://www.audioreviews.org/modding/

P.P.S. This is a great example of the usefulness of measurements (independent of coupler, even). Showing the differences graphically leaves no doubt on the effect of the micropore taping. What measuring of course can't tell us is inhowfar the sound _quality _has changed...but one can have an educated guess nevertheless .


----------



## cqtek

I have the solution to smooth the treble of the NX7, as well as enhance, much, the sub-bass and all the lower zone, in general.
Here I leave the link.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/db-debauche-bacchus-monroe.23489/reviews#review-22454

LOL


----------



## cqtek

I'm reading a lot about NX7 and I see that mods are already being made to adjust their profile to the preferences of each one, trying different sources, using countless tips...All this reminds me when the KZ ZS5 and ZS6 were released...Something similar happened.
I have yet to publish the review of the NX7, but I must say that their profile does not fit my preferences. That doesn't mean it's bad IEM, but it's a profile I can't hold for long. And I'm not going to try to make any mod, beyond using a few tips. If I want a different profile, I think I have about 20 IEMs, which can satisfy me more.

I'm sorry for the good Jim, but I must be coherent with my judgment.


----------



## courierdriver

NX7 was delivered today, and a separate package that contained the 2 new cables I also bought from Jim. One 8 core Nicehck pure copper 2 pin with 2.5 balanced plug, and one 8 core Nicehck silver plated copper with 2.5 balanced plug. I've installed the pure copper one first to try. As for tips, the NX7 is sporting a nice new set of large red Newbee foams. As soon as my Fiio  Q1MK2 has finished charging, I'm gonna give these puppies a spin. First song will be Planet Caravan by Black Sabbath. It's what I always use first, when auditioning new gear for the first time. Awesome percussion with a trippy soundstage. Then, the rest of the Paranoid album will follow. I'm stoked!


----------



## darmanastartes (Aug 6, 2019)

The Blon BL-03 arrived today:

 
A little bassy, but otherwise very polite-sounding. Fit is even more shallow than the Nicehck EP10, double or triple flange tips are a necessity. Driver flex is pretty bad unfortunately.


----------



## courierdriver

So, I've been listening to the NX7 for about an hour, after about 2-3 hours of burn in. I gotta say...I'm happy and impressed so far. I know they have a ways to go, but so far, I can't complain. The detail is very impressive and I don't find them overly bright, as some have said. I did EQ them a bit in the lows/bass, but so far, I love them. I don't find them bright at all. They have a good sound sig to my ears, and are not recessed to me. That's kinda what I was looking for. I have alot of earphones and headphones that are kinda rolled off in the highs and upper mids. These are nice detail monsters. Perfect compliment to everything I already own. I'll keep y'all posted as they break in, but so far I'm diggin them. Better than the TFZ NO.3, IMHO. These are more lively and not dark sounding. My initial impressions are that they have a bit better detail and soundstage than the KZ ZS10 PRO. The KZ  has more warmth tho, so it's a tossup at the moment. The more I listen to the NX7 tho, the more I enjoy these.


----------



## courierdriver

More impressions: love the size of these! Fit is great...no desire to take them out after 3+ hours. Bass is improving...more slam and definition. Very nice.


----------



## courierdriver

Listening to Get Lucky by Daft Punk. No probs with the bass. Great details in the upper mids and highs. Really enjoying this set so far. And they aren't even fully broken in. Very happy with this purchase. I was considering a Fearless model (S6rui or S8), but I'm totally satisfied with this set.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews#review-22457

NX7. Took me a while to gather all my thoughts on them but this is what I came up with. It is pretty much a mishmash of impressions I had over the 3 month period of listening to them. 

For guys that went into them. I am gonna say these are different than most cheaper stuff I have heard and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## archdawg (Aug 7, 2019)

Heck, just when I changed to a single DD diet something like the NX7 has to come along, oh well. Just took delivery of four new IEMs with three more on their way already and will take my time with them and who knows what comes next anyway. These days the next happy freak accident of that sort seems to wait just around the corner.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 7, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews#review-22457
> 
> NX7. Took me a while to gather all my thoughts on them but this is what I came up with. It is pretty much a mishmash of impressions I had over the 3 month period of listening to them.
> 
> For guys that went into them. I am gonna say these are different than most cheaper stuff I have heard and that is not a bad thing.


I have yet to read your review in detail but appreciate your dedication and effort: you put your heart in there...mine is coming up fast, too (also with lots of heart...and time used), and in there I recommend the reader once again reading as many informed opinions as possible to get the most complete picture.

UPDATE: now I read the whole thing. Interesting read and points well taken. My approach will be somewhat different and people can look forward to the diversity offered by us reviewers...see also Loomis' take. In the end, no one will be bored for sure...lots of ideas floating around.


----------



## maricn

Dsnuts said:


> So I did some cable rolling last night. Carlsan was completely correct on the copper aspect to enhance the sound of the NX7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Dsnuts, could you please specify which cable is this exactly?


----------



## Dsnuts

I literally can't as they are banned here on headfi. NiceHCK has the same cable but it is about $10 more expensive.. Cheaper on the other site.


----------



## cqtek

cqtek said:


> I have the solution to smooth the treble of the NX7, as well as enhance, much, the sub-bass and all the lower zone, in general.
> Here I leave the link.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/db-debauche-bacchus-monroe.23489/reviews#review-22454
> ...



Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.

This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:


 

You can find the Ostry OS300 here:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32811986724.html?channel=twinner

It's the only way you can listen to mids with the NX7.


----------



## jant71

cqtek said:


> Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
> But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.
> 
> This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:
> ...



I have the OS200 in the King III and they do the same. Tame up high but do help the vocals.


----------



## courierdriver

FastAndClean said:


> Olivia Culpo, she is stunning


Meh...not really a fan of too much makeup and collagen filled lips. Then again, everyone has a different idea of beauty. To each their own.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So I did some cable rolling last night. Carlsan was completely correct on the copper aspect to enhance the sound of the NX7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought 2 types of Nicehck cables: a pure copper one and an SPC version. Both are 2.5mm balanced terminated. At the moment, I'm using the pure copper one...and the NX7 sounds awesome with it. Bass is great, full and defined. Goes down real low, too. Highs aren't a problem for me. Lots of details but not irritating. Also using wide bore Newbee foams. To my ears, this is a killer combo. Once they are fully broken in, I'm gonna do some more cable rolling. Wanna try my ISN C16, 16 core copper (which I use on my Moondrop KPE). Anyway, thanks @Dsnuts for turning us headfiers on to this awesome set of iems. These are definitely keepers for me!


----------



## courierdriver

DBaldock9 said:


> The NX7 sounds good to me, with my Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp, connected as either Balanced or Single-Ended.


I think that a tube would be great with an iem like this. It could help people who find the treble too much for them. Do you get any tube hiss or hum?


----------



## Otto Motor

cqtek said:


> Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
> But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.
> 
> This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:
> ...


Thanks. Submitted an order for all three. The 100s also do some dental correction according to the product page. Micropore tape appears to do the same as the 300s. Will experiment.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> The 100s also do some dental correction according to the product page



expect to have beautiful smile after a few months of usage


----------



## castleofargh

cqtek said:


> Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
> But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.
> 
> This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:
> ...


do you happen to know the filter's impedance of each reference? google didn't help me on that. I considered the obvious 100 200 and 300 being the values in ohm, but it's not much for a typical acoustic filter.




Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Submitted an order for all three. The 100s also do some dental correction according to the product page. Micropore tape appears to do the same as the 300s. Will experiment.


in general you'll get what you had(just different in quantity). you can almost always expect reduction in the mid to upper mid range, and also a reduction at resonance freqs(probably what the lost in translation dental, referred to). so long as you don't actually seal the path(not great and usually a high freq killer), you can expect that type of behavior. the unknown at some point is going to be how the drivers feel about having an even smaller acoustic chamber? BA for the most part shouldn't really care, but dynamic drivers might have needed that extra freedom(or not)

I would suggest to find materials you can put over the entire surface of the nozzle, if only to ensure closer results on both channels without having to check, move a little, check again...


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2019)

My thorough analysis of the *NiceHCK NX7*. Blog first, Head-Fi soon. This will include modding and its result. Lots of bloody work.


----------



## thejoker13

I recently received the Magaosi DQ4 and am quite impressed with them. It's to early to say alot, but I can say they don't have any glaring flaws and that I'm enjoying them a ton.


----------



## darmanastartes

cqtek said:


> Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
> But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.
> 
> This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:
> ...



Thanks for this, you reminded me that I have similar tips that came with the Yersen FEN-2000 (RIP). 

 

Green is with stock tip, Red is with the mesh filter tip. 
Coincidentally the stock Snapdragon EQ app has a band centered at 3.6 kHz.


----------



## Dsnuts

courierdriver said:


> I bought 2 types of Nicehck cables: a pure copper one and an SPC version. Both are 2.5mm balanced terminated. At the moment, I'm using the pure copper one...and the NX7 sounds awesome with it. Bass is great, full and defined. Goes down real low, too. Highs aren't a problem for me. Lots of details but not irritating. Also using wide bore Newbee foams. To my ears, this is a killer combo. Once they are fully broken in, I'm gonna do some more cable rolling. Wanna try my ISN C16, 16 core copper (which I use on my Moondrop KPE). Anyway, thanks @Dsnuts for turning us headfiers on to this awesome set of iems. These are definitely keepers for me!



Oh yea.. Glad your digging on them..I think they are a gem in deed. I told myself I would start rotating my others more after I wrote my review on them but I haven't been listening to my others.They are all getting a bit jealous at the moment. Not good.


----------



## nraymond

cqtek said:


> Well, here I tried to make a joke with you, announcing one of my favorite IEMS of this summer. As a Bass-Lover I'm delighted with the power of its low zone, impressive!
> But, as I said, with the NX7 I wasn't going to use mods, I was just going to use some "different" tips.
> 
> This is the real result using Ostry OS300 tips:
> ...



I have the OS100, 200 and 300, and decided to revisit them with the NX7 because of your post. The OS300 seem to correct too much for my tastes... the OS100, too little. The OS200 seem like they could be just right, but I have an issue with the Ostry tips in general - my ears typically fit medium tips well, and with the Ostry, the mesh is near the end, which makes the end way more rigid than most silicone tips, and it seems to cause me minor discomfort. I can feel that rigidity in my ears, which makes me not want to wear them for long, so I usually don't... but maybe I can adjust? I'll give the OS200 a more extended try on the NX7. Another side-effect for me is what I think is an increase in sub-bass perception because I think the more rigid eartip transmits more sub-bass vibration to my ear, so I feel the sub-bass more (for better or for worse).


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea.. Glad your digging on them..I think they are a gem in deed. I told myself I would start rotating my others more after I wrote my review on them but I haven't been listening to my others.They are all getting a bit jealous at the moment. Not good.


That just goes to show how good the NX7 is. Before them, I was totally diggin the KZ ZS10 PRO. Still love that set, but NX7 is moving up. So, for my current ranking of the iems I currently own: KPE #1, ZS10 PRO #2, NX7 tied with 10 Pro (will see if more break in changes anything), TFZ No.3 at the bottom. Not giving up yet on the No.3...got a nice silver plated copper 2.5mm balanced cable that I'm gonna put on it. Hope it eliminates some of that darkness and lack of resolution. Anyhow, I've been listening to some Robert Palmer and some Gap Band over the past hour, and these songs from these artists sound killer. I'm having alot of fun right now! Cables and tips make a huge difference tho. I don't get any of the so-called brightness that so many are disliking
[QUOTE="Dsnuts, post:


----------



## Dsnuts

You got some tower of power. Gotta hear that sound separation.


----------



## Dcell7 (Aug 8, 2019)

Tried the NX7 with my iPhone today using the lightning to 3.5mm adapter.

Lots of interference, crackles and noise  sounded like some old skool radio communication transmission kind of stuff.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking it has to do with that piezoelectric tweeter picking up signal for some reason. Danny Bai had the same issue. Unfortunately the NX7 is not gonna work on phones so much due to that issue.


----------



## zachmal (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi guys,

can anyone who owns a LG V30(plus), G7, etc. and owns the Nicehck *NX7* as well run it with the default (aqstic, wcd934x) DAC, please ?

There is random static hissing / noise appearing with the default DAC for me (LG V30, H930) - couldn't make out the pattern yet.

*Limited *to the *left side*.

This occurs with UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro, Poweramp, HibyMusic, etc.)

It doesn't appear when switching to the es9218p dac.

That's the same behavior and output like I got with the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD, there's a report on XDA for it:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-v30/help/headphone-static-xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-t3876390

Something related seems to have been reported on aliexpress in the reviews as well:



> I'm not sure if my unit is defective but when I use the NX7 with the new TRN BT20S Bluetooth adapter, the left side has a very static sound. It only happens with the NX7 and non of my other many iems.



Anyone can please test if you get the same ?

Any ideas what could cause it ?

I'm *suspecting that it must be something with the phone and internal DAC* or is there a possibility that the Xiaomi Piston Pro HD and the NX7 share similarities in some way ?

It doesn't seem to appear with the **** which also use piezo-electric drivers - so it most likely isn't related to the piezo electric tweeter for the NX7 ... BA drivers related ?

**** is run with upgraded 16-core TRN cable, NX7 (still) with stock cable - will try and see if also happens once the 16-core upgraded cable arrives (assuming there will be no change).


----------



## courierdriver

Dcell7 said:


> Tried the NX7 with my iPhone today using the lightning to 3.5mm adapter.
> 
> Lots of interference, crackles and noise  sounded like some old skool radio communication transmission kind of stuff.


Try turning off your Wifi/data and bluetooth settings. It cuts down on the noise considerably. If you use streaming apps like Tidal or Spotify Premium, you can download your music to your app, so you won't have to connect to the internet at all. No hiss or crackling that I can hear. Then again, I use an android phone. But I did experience what you are referring to, and when I turned off all the wireless stuff, and just listened to downloaded music, no more noise problems.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking it has to do with that piezoelectric tweeter picking up signal for some reason. Danny Bai had the same issue. Unfortunately the NX7 is not gonna work on phones so much due to that issue.


I'm not having any problems using it with my phone at all (Samsung S8+) along with my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp. I just turn off Wifi and data and no more noise. It's as quiet as any other iem I own.


----------



## Dsnuts

Maybe it is an Apple thing.


----------



## Dcell7 (Aug 8, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Try turning off your Wifi/data and bluetooth settings. It cuts down on the noise considerably. If you use streaming apps like Tidal or Spotify Premium, you can download your music to your app, so you won't have to connect to the internet at all. No hiss or crackling that I can hear. Then again, I use an android phone. But I did experience what you are referring to, and when I turned off all the wireless stuff, and just listened to downloaded music, no more noise problems.



I dont think wifi or BT is the cause. It probably is the lightning to 3.5mm dongle that is the culprit because there are no problems at all when i am using the 3.5mm port of my iPad.

It is not just noise like hiss and a bit of crackle. It really becomes unlistenable. Like thing is gonna explode very soon


----------



## rodel808

Dcell7 said:


> I dont think wifi or BT is the cause. It probably is the lightning to 3.5mm dongle that is the culprit because there are no problems at all when i am using the 3.5mm port of my iPad.
> 
> It is not just noise like hiss and a bit of crackle. It really becomes unlistenable. Like thing is gonna explode very soon



Mines exhibits the same hissing and crackling sound on a few of my cables. Both on single ended or balanced cables. I first noticed it only when used the TRN BT20S Bluetooth adapters but only on the left channel. Then as I started listening to the NX7 on my various sources, I started noticing certain cables consistently had the crackling sound no mater what the source was. So I suspect it's the quality of the cable that's the cause of the issue. Problem is those same cables with the crackling on the NX7 sounds perfectly fine with my many other iems.

I wrote about this issue on AliExpress and Jim was quick to respond to me and even offered a replacement (great customer service). I choosed not to as I could still enjoy the NX7 with other cable pairings that didn't have the crackling sound. So far the best cable pairing I found with the NX7 is my copper litz cable from Impact Audio (Etsy). To my ears, it tamed the brightness a bit while bringing out more bass. It has since been my daily driver ... which was my beloved Oriolus Reborn. NX7 has less bass quantity but I'm addicted to the details and resolution in the upper registers.


----------



## Dcell7

rodel808 said:


> Mines exhibits the same hissing and crackling sound on a few of my cables. Both on single ended or balanced cables. I first noticed it only when used the TRN BT20S Bluetooth adapters but only on the left channel. Then as I started listening to the NX7 on my various sources, I started noticing certain cables consistently had the crackling sound no mater what the source was. So I suspect it's the quality of the cable that's the cause of the issue. Problem is those same cables with the crackling on the NX7 sounds perfectly fine with my many other iems.
> 
> I wrote about this issue on AliExpress and Jim was quick to respond to me and even offered a replacement (great customer service). I choosed not to as I could still enjoy the NX7 with other cable pairings that didn't have the crackling sound. So far the best cable pairing I found with the NX7 is my copper litz cable from Impact Audio (Etsy). To my ears, it tamed the brightness a bit while bringing out more bass. It has since been my daily driver ... which was my beloved Oriolus Reborn. NX7 has less bass quantity but I'm addicted to the details and resolution in the upper registers.



Is it hissing and crackling sound on the background or is it on the foreground ? If i use the NX7 with stock cable and an Apple lightning dongle it is a static sound fest. The music is faintly on the background. The static sound with hissing and crackling is on the foreground. Tested it with my iPad again, if i use the 3.5mm port there is no problem but if i use the dongle it is a static fest.

Just tested the NX7 with my KZ ES4 stock cable and no problems at all. So the culprit is the stock cable of the NX7. Time to order a new cable


----------



## rodel808 (Aug 9, 2019)

Dcell7 said:


> Is it hissing and crackling sound on the background or is it on the foreground ? If i use the NX7 with stock cable and an Apple lightning dongle it is a static sound fest. The music is faintly on the background. The static sound with hissing and crackling is on the foreground. Tested it with my iPad again, if i use the 3.5mm port there is no problem but if i use the dongle it is a static fest.
> 
> Just tested the NX7 with my KZ ES4 stock cable and no problems at all. So the culprit is the stock cable of the NX7. Time to order a new cable



On mines the hissing and crackling sound occurs when no music is playing and becomes worst when there is music playing.

Have you tried your stock nx7 cable with other iems to see if there's still hissing and crackling?


----------



## Dcell7

rodel808 said:


> On mines the hissing and crackling sound occurs when no music is playing and becomes worst when there is music playing.
> 
> Have you tried your stock nx7 cable with other iems to see if there's still hissing and crackling?



Yes, the complete results are :

Shanling M0 or M2S + NX7 + NX7 cable -> no problems
iPad with 3.5mm port + NX7 + NX7 cable -> no problems

iPhone/iPad with lightning dongle + NX7 + NX7 cable -> _*horrible noise*_
iPhone/iPad with lightning dongle + NX7 + _KZ cable_ -> no problems
iPhone/iPad with lightning dongle + _KZ ES4_ + NX7 cable -> no problems

So it seems like it really is the combination of the NX7 itself + the stock NX7 cable + lightning dongle. The KZ ES4 with NX7 cable does not have any static noise at all when using it on iPhone/iPad with lightning dongle.


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 9, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> *Balancing the NiceHCK NX7's Tonality with Micropore Tape
> *
> That's what it looks like:
> 
> ...


  9 meter roll of Micropore tape arrived this morning.....(99p on eBay.) I already have wide-bore spiral dot tips attached....so bass-boom isn't an issue. Many thanks for this easy mod - seems like the NX7's peak treble transients have at last been tamed


----------



## Otto Motor

activatorfly said:


> 9 meter roll of Micropore tape arrived this morning.....(99p on eBay.) I already have wide-bore spiral dot tips attached....so bass-boom isn't an issue. Many thanks for this easy mod - seems like the NX7's peak treble transients have at last been tamed


Apparently, 3M micropore works infinitely better than Johnson & Johnson...


----------



## activatorfly

Otto Motor said:


> Apparently, 3M micropore works infinitely better than Johnson & Johnson...


I was sent Finepore Tape (not 3M)....I'll add a roll of 3M later.


----------



## nraymond

Otto Motor said:


> Apparently, 3M micropore works infinitely better than Johnson & Johnson...



Uh-oh, does this mean there is something called tape rolling too?


----------



## mbwilson111

nraymond said:


> Uh-oh, does this mean there is something called tape rolling too?



... or unrolling.

9 meters... wow.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Trying out my own tape mod (Scotch Magic Tape) on my Nicehck EP2. Will report back on changes to the sound, but initial impressions indicate sound stage takes a hit. Also, comfort is reduced.


----------



## mbwilson111

Ziggomatic said:


> sound stage takes a hit. Also, comfort is reduced.



but they look so beautiful that sound and comfort no longer matter.


----------



## Otto Motor

Ziggomatic said:


> Trying out my own tape mod (Scotch Magic Tape) on my Nicehck EP2. Will report back on changes to the sound, but initial impressions indicate sound stage takes a hit. Also, comfort is reduced.


I like your record player!


----------



## lgcubana

Ziggomatic said:


> Trying out my own tape mod (Scotch Magic Tape) on my Nicehck EP2. Will report back on changes to the sound, but initial impressions indicate sound stage takes a hit. Also, comfort is reduced.


As a side benefit, moisture and wax barrier


----------



## DBaldock9

courierdriver said:


> I think that a tube would be great with an iem like this. It could help people who find the treble too much for them. Do you get any tube hiss or hum?



Well, I didn't notice any tube hiss or hum, but the P20 is a hybrid (using tubes for the voltage gain, and op-amps to provide current for the load) - and I only had about 2 days of listening to the NX7 with the P20, before heading out on a two week vacation.
Currently using the NX7 (with VE Pure Blue (Silver) Balanced cable), on the 2.5mm TRRS output of my Shanling M3s, running as a USB DAC for my Laptop.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 9, 2019)

Dcell7 said:


> Tried the NX7 with my iPhone today using the lightning to 3.5mm adapter.
> 
> Lots of interference, crackles and noise  sounded like some old skool radio communication transmission kind of stuff.



I tested 3 different lightning-to-3.5-mm-audio adapters with my old iphone 5 and the NX7.

1. *Original Apple adapter ($10): *weird noise coming out of the left earpiece...right channel appears to be ok.

2. "*Frankenstein" adapter (Baseus, $3, Gearbest, discontinued):* everything working fine until the music stops...which is unrelated to the NX7 "this accessory is not supported by Apple"...&#$$%*%$$#!!!

3.* Scosche strike line adapter (originally $40 or so but now cheap on amazon.com):* everything fine.

....and the iphone 5 also has a 3.5 mm headphone jack: works also well.

*Conclusion:* NX7 and Apple don't like each other.


----------



## Mlaihk

I had noise on my left NX7 piece as well, and Nicehck has a fix.  Contact them for a replacement.  The replacement I received conpletely fixed the left ear piece noise issue.



Otto Motor said:


> I tested 3 different lightning-to-3.5-mm-audio adapters with my old iphone 5 and the NX7.
> 
> 1. *Original Apple adapter ($10): *weird noise coming out of the left earpiece...right channel appears to be ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## zachmal

Mlaihk said:


> I had noise on my left NX7 piece as well, and Nicehck has a fix.  Contact them for a replacement.  The replacement I received conpletely fixed the left ear piece noise issue.



what kind of fix did you get ?

a replacement unit ? a different cable ?

suffering from left channel issues in default DAC mode with the LG V30 as well and a 16-core cable (HifiHear) didn't improve the situation but made it significantly worse - with that one it occurs *all* the time and extremely amplified in the left channel and also on the right one.


----------



## Mlaihk (Aug 9, 2019)

It was a replacement set.  I found that the original NX7 left ear piece had audible noise when connected to 3.5mm ports that supports mic and control.  Changing cabled does not fix the issue.  Seems that the original NX7 is very sensitive to proper grounding of the port and cable. I also noticed that if I connect the NX7 with cable eqipped with mic control, the noise goes away.



zachmal said:


> what kind of fix did you get ?
> 
> a replacement unit ? a different cable ?
> 
> suffering from left channel issues in default DAC mode with the LG V30 as well and a 16-core cable (HifiHear) didn't improve the situation but made it significantly worse - with that one it occurs *all* the time and extremely amplified in the left channel and also on the right one.


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> My thorough analysis of the *NiceHCK NX7*. Blog first, Head-Fi soon. This will include modding and its result. Lots of bloody work.



Since your comments don't work you think the **** piezo is smoother than the NX7? I think the **** strikes a nice balance with giving it just the right amount of airiness. If it wasn't for the fit and odd timbre on some songs I would probably use the **** more.

@loomisjohnson-since you have the ZS10pro and the NX7 has a very similar tuning although with more upper treble due to the piezo, do you think it is too much up there? So far it seems my preference leans towards upper treble that is in line with ~1khz. It seems anything that goes north of that in the upper registers doesn't sit well for me. Not to say it's not possible for me to like something with that much boost or that it has to do with relative levels to 1khz, it just seems that seems to be what I have experienced so far with IEM's. Still sitting on the sidelines waiting to see if NX7 can hang around for while.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 9, 2019)

durwood said:


> Since your comments don't work you think the **** piezo is smoother than the NX7? I think the **** strikes a nice balance with giving it just the right amount of airiness. If it wasn't for the fit and odd timbre on some songs I would probably use the **** more.



Comments of the blog do work...I had screwed up, sorry. The **** don't hurt my eardrums but don't have a good timbre. The NX7 actually do have a decent tonal accuracy...I have no issues there.



Mlaihk said:


> I had noise on my left NX7 piece as well, and Nicehck has a fix.  Contact them for a replacement.  The replacement I received conpletely fixed the left ear piece noise issue.



Thanks a bunch, but my unit is for review purposes and did its job. I only noticed the noise when using the Apple adapter to test @Dcell7 's claim -- which I typically don't use. I had no issues with the iPhone's jack, the FiiO Montblanc, the AudioQuest Dragonfly, the Scosche strike line etc.


----------



## rodel808

Mlaihk said:


> It was a replacement set.  I found that the original NX7 left ear piece had audible noise when connected to 3.5mm ports that supports mic and control.  Changing cabled does not fix the issue.  Seems that the original NX7 is very sensitive to proper grounding of the port and cable. I also noticed that if I connect the NX7 with cable eqipped with mic control, the noise goes away.



Hmm, I'm going to see I can also get a replacement. Thank you for reporting this.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 10, 2019)

durwood said:


> Since your comments don't work you think the **** piezo is smoother than the NX7?


**** is the better earphone, the treble has better quality and is not sharp like in the NX7, the only thing better on NX7 is the bass, it has better controlled bass, Otto comments about NX7 having accurate tone are ridiculous, NX7 has very unnatural tone from the bass up.


----------



## cqtek

All right, then. Here's my humble opinion about NX7. In the review you can see the NX7 frequency responses with Ostry tips OS100/OS200/OS300.
Really, with the OS200, the NX7s get very close to a profile I like better. Technically, even at that time, NX7s are good. But my final grade is not so high, because their profile is not to my liking...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews#review-22468


----------



## FastAndClean

today is the NX7 day
my review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews


----------



## lgcubana

FastAndClean said:


> today is the NX7 day
> my review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews


Thank you for writing an honest review.  

I've followed your many trials, with trying to resolve the NX7's "quirks".  Therefore I give your assessment a greater level of credence, more so than the other reviewers who got a free unit; who show a biased towards freebies. e.g.  (I paraphrase) narrow sound stage, driver separation, great,... except for the piercing needle/piezo at the top.

Hopefully Nicehck will show their integrity and fix the crossover issues, sooner than later.


----------



## ldo77

NX7 reveived and after only 50 hours of burning I decided to listen it with my LG V30 and Xduoo X3.
Effectively high are too strong and low not enough.
So I decided to listen with my shozy Alien, with PWA 5, and It was much better, on low and high.
Effectively NX7 need a powerfull DAP and a better cable.


----------



## zachmal

ldo77 said:


> NX7 reveived and after only 50 hours of burning I decided to listen it with my LG V30 and Xduoo X3.
> Effectively high are too strong and low not enough.
> So I decided to listen with my shozy Alien, with PWA 5, and It was much better, on low and high.
> Effectively NX7 need a powerfull DAP and a better cable.



Can you please play music through the NX7 with the V30 with default DAC and see if you also get the static in the left channel ?

are you using the default cable ? if different cable, which one ?

LG Stock ROM ?

So even the es9218p in HIM (high impedance mode) isn't enough to fully power it up ?


----------



## Dcell7

Otto Motor said:


> I only noticed the noise when using the Apple adapter to test @Dcell7 's claim -- which I typically don't use. I had no issues with the iPhone's jack, the FiiO Montblanc, the AudioQuest Dragonfly, the Scosche strike line etc.



There is no problems using it on 3.5mm port iDevices. It was really the idevice, dongle, NX7 stock cable combination which gave me the static noise. It wasn't just noise, it was a real static hiss crackle fest. Using it with a KZ cable it was all fine.


----------



## peter123

lgcubana said:


> Thank you for writing an honest review.
> 
> I've followed your many trials, with trying to resolve the NX7's "quirks".  Therefore I give your assessment a greater level of credence, more so than the other reviewers who got a free unit; who show a biased towards freebies. e.g.  (I paraphrase) narrow sound stage, driver separation, great,... except for the piercing needle/piezo at the top.
> 
> Hopefully Nicehck will show their integrity and fix the crossover issues, sooner than later.



Here we go again, what a rubbish post! 

Pretty much every pair of IEM's gets mixed reviews, I've yet to see a pattern of the likes or dislikes for a item from freebies vs products paid for *as long as the reviewer has experience. *Your statement about a review being honest just because it's negative is just about the worst kind of argument I see in here, what's the logic in that statement? Many people would also argue that a person who has paid a lot of money for something is biased towards giving it a good review to defend the amount they've spent on it. Your kind of argument pops up here every once in a while (you'll notice once you've spent some more time here) and in my experience is typically from people who's jealous because no one asks them to review something (most of the time they've never bothered to post any reviews of stuff they've bought either, hmm could that be the reason no one asks them...) or they're just malicious (God knows there's enough of those around). 

I personally think that an honest person is a honest person no matter what sound signature they like or if they like or dislike the same stuff as myself. Maybe I'm just old and naive but hey I like it  

Just for the record: the questions in my post are rethorical so need to answer them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 10, 2019)

I agree that not every negative review is automatically the rightfully "honest" one and that there is denial of buyer's remorse. Honest is a stretchable term: a reviewer needs competence (experience and analytical and reporting skills) but also *attitude*. There are enough competent reviewers out there who sugarcoat and overlook flaws to stay on the gravy train for the latest and greatest (also called being "professional"). If somebody cherry picks the pros of a product or describes it almost entirely with generalisms and commonplaces, that can still be considered honest.

A real reviewer states their reasonings for the reader to be able to read between the lines and make up their own mind. Then it doesn't matter whether the reviewer has a positive or negative informed opinion of a product. In fact, a reviewer does not even have to give his/her personal opinion in a quality review.

"Honest" in this context is a worn-out term imo. Most "honest" reviews are as honest as the democratic Republic of Congo is democratic. And if you are in doubt whether a reviewer is honest, read a few of their reviews to convince yourself.


P.S. _Honestly_, that NX7 showcase has become a monstrous photoalbum literally overnight: a horror of redundancies to scroll through. _Less is more - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe._


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the LG V30 thinQ and with a NiceHCK 16 core copper cable on my NX7's and things are loud enough on a volume of 23 playing through UUAP. No "static problems"


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 10, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> **** is the better earphone, the treble has better quality and is not sharp like in the NX7, the only thing better on NX7 is the bass, it has better controlled bass, Otto comments about NX7 having accurate tone are ridiculous, NX7 has very unnatural tone from the bass up.


I modded the NX7 to tame the treble...the original upper mids/lower treble had a metallic timbre as I stated. The **** has a totally unnatural timbre. Listened almost exclusively to classical music with the NX7 lately...and a symphony sound off with the **** [hey, this is a testable statement]. I have not thought about which of the two is better as I have not listened to them side by side.

The NX7 is a classic example that little in life is black or white: If one cannot handle a strong upper midrange and treble -- and one has no desire to purchase micropore tape -- or thinks equipment should work right ootb (yes, it should), then this person will find the sound unacceptable. If you are a tinkerer, you will be happy with the NX7. There is frequently a thin line between love and hate. That's why I don't like star ratings -- doesn't leave enough options.

As to the tonality of the NX7: on or off...would be interesting to hear a few more opinions.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 10, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I modded the NX7 to tame the treble...the original upper mids/lower treble had a metallic timbre as I stated. The **** has a totally unnatural timbre. Listened almost exclusively to classical music with the NX7 lately...and a symphony sound off with the **** [hey, this is a testable statement]. I have not thought about which of the two is better as I have not listened to them side by side.
> 
> The NX7 is a classic example that little in life is black or white: If one cannot handle a strong upper midrange and treble -- and one has no desire to purchase micropore tape -- or thinks equipment should work right ootb (yes, it should), then this person will find the sound unacceptable. If you are a tinkerer, you will be happy with the NX7. There is frequently a thin line between love and hate. That's why I don't like star ratings -- doesn't leave enough options.


you can tame the treble quantity, but the roller coaster FR stays the same, you cant remove the uneven tone that they have with that tape, you are just lowering the treble quantity and that is not the only problem, the tonality is wrong
but hey, i am just one guy here, other people may like it
For me even tonality is Etimotic ER4S, compare the graphs of both earphones even with your tape mod to see the difference


----------



## ldo77

HungryPanda said:


> I have the LG V30 thinQ and with a NiceHCK 16 core copper cable on my NX7's and things are loud enough on a volume of 23 playing through UUAP. No "static problems"


I agree whith that, with the stock cable, UAPP ans the volume on 17


----------



## CactusPete23

HungryPanda said:


> I have the LG V30 thinQ and with a NiceHCK 16 core copper cable on my NX7's and things are loud enough on a volume of 23 playing through UUAP. No "static problems"


I have an LG-G6 and plugging in the NX7 in "HIFI" mode, I also do not get any hiss or "static problems".  (Not "making" it go into High Gain either. Plays nicely on low gain.)


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 11, 2019)

CactusPete23 said:


> I have an LG-G6 and plugging in the NX7 in "HIFI" mode, I also do not get any hiss or "static problems".  (Not "making" it go into High Gain either. Plays nicely on low gain.)



Now I am understanding why there is such a difference in takes on the NX7. I am certain the NX7 is easy enough to drive but has clarity and definition as a foundation for the sound. So if your source is bright to begin with it will not be pleasant. Who was it that said the Sabaj dac sounds bright using it?





*PolloLoco


 100+ Head-Fier *

*Joined: * Jul 5, 2009
*Posts: * 245
*Likes: *44

Source is crucial with the NX7. I loved the NX7 with my Sabaj D5 & ifi iematch, as well as my Shanling m3s. Today I used my *brighter Sabaj Da3* at work, and the highs were a bit too piercing for me. Tomorrow I'll see if adding impedance via the iematch might help.

In all cases I used the Nicehck 16 core silver plated copper balanced cable.



Guess who was using the Sabaj Da3 as a source for review. Explains a lot. I don't doubt your take on it fast n clean. What was it your using as a source again?







Headphone Inventory:
DD
Moondrop Kanas

BA
AUDIOSENSE T800
Etymotic ER4S 
**** HQ10 
CCA C16 
Hisenior B5+

Earbuds
OURART ACG
Smabat ST10
Source Inventory:
* Sabaj DA3 *


----------



## Dsnuts

I try at least 4 different sources minimum to get a good idea of the base of a sound that is just me. I wish you could hear how good my NX7 sounds out of my Shanling M5s in balanced. Lol. Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## FastAndClean

i will try it tomorrow with some dragonfly dac laying around somewhere, however that will not resolve the uneven tonality, sure it can sound less bright with different source but the tuning of the earphone will stay the same


----------



## Dsnuts

You got any daps or amps?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2019)

Was your take strictly on your cheaper sabaj dac? Or did you at least try it out on anything else? Not to put you on the spot but you make it sound like your take on the sound of the NX7 is cardinal rule. I agree with you that the tonality is not even. But that is what makes the NX7 unique IMO. If your gonna do a review on a phone. Spend some money on some quality sources. It will give you a better idea of what your talking about.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> You got any daps or amps?


no, i use phone for outside, after i sold my HD800 and HE500 i sold the amps too
i tried only with that dac


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> Was your take strictly on your cheaper sabaj dap? Or did you at least try it out on anything else? Not to put you on the spot but you make it sound like your take on the sound of the NX7 is cardinal rule. I agree with you that the tonality is not even. But that is what makes the NX7 unique IMO. If your gonna do a review on a phone. Spend some money on some quality sources. It will give you a better idea of what your talking about.


the sabaj is not a dap, it is balanced desktop dac with two SABRE9018Q2C chips, one for each channel, it is a very good dac and all my in ears sound great on it


----------



## Dsnuts

I see.


----------



## CactusPete23

Dsnuts said:


> I try at least 4 different sources minimum to get a good idea of the base of a sound that is just me. I wish you could hear how good my NX7 sounds out of my Shanling M5s in balanced. Lol. Oh well it is what it is.



The NX7 sounds good through the LG-G6 Quad Dac/HIFI model; And yes it sounds better with Topping NX4 DSD, and also better again with IFI Micro iDSD Black Label.   
- But then again almost all earphones and headphones sound better on those dac/amps...  So that is not something specific to the NX7's for me.   Currently using with the 80-90 MicroPor Tape Mod.  But also liked unmodded NX7 at lower listening volumes from all three devices.   Cranking up beyond my normal listening volume, for me, the NX7 gets piercing highs without the 3M tape mod.  
- Cranking up volume about 2X (+10db) above normal listening volume, is something I do when testing out new IEMs. Just to see if they maintain their clarity at higher volumes..

I also noticed that when listening that I could get better bass if I slightly pressed the NX7's deeper into my ears...  I may need to try some tips that extend deeper. Using KZ Starlines, as they seem to work well for me with most IEMS.  Will see if I have some double flange type around.  It is possible that the pirecing highs might reduce if I can get better seal/bass with different tips. Not sure right now if pressing on the NX7's made a better seal for bass, or if it closed off the end of the KZ Starline tips; as that would reduce highs and make bass seem higher.    

For me the NX7's have potential, and are certainly worth the $65 price.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> you can tame the treble quantity, but the roller coaster FR stays the same, you cant remove the uneven tone that they have with that tape, you are just lowering the treble quantity and that is not the only problem, the tonality is wrong
> but hey, i am just one guy here, other people may like it
> For me even tonality is Etimotic ER4S, compare the graphs of both earphones even with your tape mod to see the difference


I am pretty sure there is a sound reason why we perceive the tonality differently. Differently tuned specimens, different output impedance, insertion depth/fit, a lemon etc. I mostly used the dragonfly black. I can only report what I hear...and maybe I hear "wrong"... @loomisjohnson how was the timbre of yours?


----------



## activatorfly

CactusPete23 said:


> The NX7 sounds good through the LG-G6 Quad Dac/HIFI model; And yes it sounds better with Topping NX4 DSD, and also better again with IFI Micro iDSD Black Label.
> - But then again almost all earphones and headphones sound better on those dac/amps...  So that is not something specific to the NX7's for me.   Currently using with the 80-90 MicroPor Tape Mod.  But also liked unmodded NX7 at lower listening volumes from all three devices.   Cranking up beyond my normal listening volume, for me, the NX7 gets piercing highs without the 3M tape mod.
> - Cranking up volume about 2X (+10db) above normal listening volume, is something I do when testing out new IEMs. Just to see if they maintain their clarity at higher volumes..
> 
> ...


Just switched over from listening via balanced output (Sony NW-ZX300a) to Cayin N3 & NX4 DSD (as DAC) combination - with micropore tape mod. All frequencies are boosted with SE output, I agree that the quantity of bass is increased which results in more piercing treble. I’m using wide bore spiral dots, so it would be useful to have any feedback regarding the effect of using various tips to reduce treble peaks. With the Sony DAP clarity is maintained at maximum volume, whereas with N3/NX4, I’d prefer to limit the volume level to just over halfway, in order to avoid any potential excessive peaks.


----------



## PolloLoco

FastAndClean said:


> the sabaj is not a dap, it is balanced desktop dac with two SABRE9018Q2C chips, one for each channel, it is a very good dac and all my in ears sound great on it



Wait, are you talking about the Sabaj Da3?  Because I will tell you my NX7 sounds terrible with my Da3 at work, but excellent with my sabaj D5 and my Shanling m3s. I think you're dealing with poor synergy. 

So much that I'm planning on taking my Shanling to work on Monday to use as a dac/amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

Out of all my sources I didn't love the pairing of the NX7 on my Pioneer XDP-30r. Sounded kinda boring actually compared to my other sources.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Despite the crazy mixed reviews, Jim made me a deal I could not refuse on the NX7. Won't say what, but it made me want to pull the trigger on these. I'm a fan of sparkly extended highs and realistic timbres, since I've had the JVC woodies from the FX750, FX850, and FW01. These provide some of the best timbre and sparkle up top of any earphone on the planet (without it being piercing or sharp with peaks). Now the Senn IE40 and TFZ Kings, and especially the KZ's each have that extension and sparkle, but in each case, can border on sharp, with some sizzle stepping over the line (the T2 Pro pretty much are excessive from start to finish), so I can handle me some top end peaks. My old ears have been sound punched like a young Mike Tyson in his prime against journeyman ears, so I'm not too fearing of the NX7, but I sure hope it's going to synergize well with my audio rigs, and live up to the initial @Dsnuts evaluation. Anyways, I took the plunge, so I'll let you know how it turns out in about 2 weeks?

OHGODOHGODOHGODOHGOD!! lol


----------



## courierdriver

CactusPete23 said:


> I have an LG-G6 and plugging in the NX7 in "HIFI" mode, I also do not get any hiss or "static problems".  (Not "making" it go into High Gain either. Plays nicely on low gain.)


Plugged into the 2.5mm balanced out of my Fiio Q1MK2, connected via a short Fiio C6 USB cable to my Samsung S8+...I get no hiss or static either. I make sure to turn off data/Wifi, and listen to my music via my SD card, or downloaded Spotify albums. I haven't had any problems with the NX7 at all.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I try at least 4 different sources minimum to get a good idea of the base of a sound that is just me. I wish you could hear how good my NX7 sounds out of my Shanling M5s in balanced. Lol. Oh well it is what it is.


Yup, source makes a big difference. The NX7 definitely likes a warmer source/warmer dac/amp. I love it's smooth and detailed sound, with my Q1MK2 out of balanced. Cables also matter. A good high quality copper cable will also smooth things out. I don't get all these people who post all this negative s**t about an iem, when they haven't even gone through the same processes that they would for any other iem. And why so much emphasis on graphs??!! I don't listen to graphs...I LISTEN TO MUSIC! If a piece of kit sounds good with the music I listen to most, why are graphs even an issue? Frankly, I'm not a graph guy...I simply don't care alot about how stuff measures. In the end, it's all about how good it sounds with the genres of music I listen to. I think too many people discount audio gear because they seen a graph FIRST, before they actually listened to it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Funny. You cannot get the *JVC HA-FX40 *anywhere. They got completely pulled from the market. Anyone who has a pair is sitting on a rarity now. The description of the highs on the NX7 reminded me of the highs on this tiny carbon nanotube earphone from 5 years past.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Despite the crazy mixed reviews, Jim made me a deal I could not refuse on the NX7. Won't say what, but it made me want to pull the trigger on these. I'm a fan of sparkly extended highs and realistic timbres, since I've had the JVC woodies from the FX750, FX850, and FW01. These provide some of the best timbre and sparkle up top of any earphone on the planet (without it being piercing or sharp with peaks). Now the Senn IE40 and TFZ Kings, and especially the KZ's each have that extension and sparkle, but in each case, can border on sharp, with some sizzle stepping over the line (the T2 Pro pretty much are excessive from start to finish), so I can handle me some top end peaks. My old ears have been sound punched like a young Mike Tyson in his prime against journeyman ears, so I'm not too fearing of the NX7, but I sure hope it's going to synergize well with my audio rigs, and live up to the initial @Dsnuts evaluation. Anyways, I took the plunge, so I'll let you know how it turns out in about 2 weeks?
> 
> OHGODOHGODOHGODOHGOD!! lol


I'm like you...I can take some sharp highs. I don't think you will be disappointed. The bass and the detail combo, sounds incredible to my ears. And yet, I don't find them sharp or fatiguing. I never bothered with the stock cable...just went to a nice/Nicehck copper balanced cable, and I just don't get the complaints about it being too bright sounding. The NX7 is a fine set, and I'm happy to own them. They are a nice and Wayyyy more LESS EXPENSIVE alternative to CA gear...or even Fearless stuff. I paid $86 CDN for mine, and they are total keepers.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have my FX40 on my ASUS laptop. Use it just about every day actually. It is the original Carbon nanotube earphone. I cant count how many hours I got on my FX40 but due to the small size and ease of use not to mention good detailed sound with a good bass end. I use it to watch videos or listen to music with on occasion. It was the IT01 way before the IT01 came into existence.  

So a bit on the NiceHCK F3 front. It seems Jim and the crew are realizing that they might need a retune. Looks like enough guys has chimed in on their faults and so back to the drawing board. Seems they might do a revision on them. Possibly a retune and a reintroduction as a newer version. That should be interesting. 

Will let you guys know if they do this. As of now they are considering it.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> I try at least 4 different sources minimum to get a good idea of the base of a sound that is just me. I wish you could hear how good my NX7 sounds out of my Shanling M5s in balanced. Lol. Oh well it is what it is.



Unfortunately not all reviewers are as dedicated, personally I'd never trust a reviewer that uses only one source through the whole review. I'm sure someone find this approach to be "honest" as it sure makes it more likely to get a bad result and hence a lower rating 

As always YMMV.....


----------



## peter123

Doing some comparisons:


----------



## Carlsan

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately not all reviewers are as dedicated, personally I'd never trust a reviewer that uses only one source through the whole review. I'm sure someone find this approach to be "honest" as it sure makes it more likely to get a bad result and hence a lower rating
> 
> As always YMMV.....



At the minimum state what you are using for your impressions/review. Note if you have changed the cables and or eartips from the default.

Bottom line, some phones just do not do well with some gear while other combos can be outstanding.
Phones that need a lot of juice to sound good, for one, need sources that can really output.
Some phones hiss with some sources but sound outstanding with others.

My Solaris for one, hiss with my Ibasso/amp9 but sound outstanding out of my Sony Sony WM1A's. 

That's just how this hobby works.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 11, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately not all reviewers are as dedicated, personally I'd never trust a reviewer that uses only one source through the whole review. I'm sure someone find this approach to be "honest" as it sure makes it more likely to get a bad result and hence a lower rating
> 
> As always YMMV.....


That's why it is good to read the broad body of reviews (tough these days to find the text between the pictures in many cases). In the "old" days (2 years ago), we had some participants who were technologically knowledgeable _and_ interested and included "impedance" in the discussion. In a multi-driver, the frequency response is dependent on output impedance of a device (cable is part of it).  My co-blogger has created a spreadsheet that calculates these frequency response variations. Single dynamic drivers are usually not affected by this. And you surely know all this.

Today we are concerned with unboxing, something that lingers for a few minutes.

_Suum cuique tribuere...



courierdriver said:



			Yup, source makes a big difference. The NX7 definitely likes a warmer source/warmer dac/amp. I love it's smooth and detailed sound, with my Q1MK2 out of balanced. Cables also matter. A good high quality copper cable will also smooth things out. I don't get all these people who post all this negative s**t about an iem, when they haven't even gone through the same processes that they would for any other iem. And why so much emphasis on graphs??!! I don't listen to graphs...I LISTEN TO MUSIC! If a piece of kit sounds good with the music I listen to most, why are graphs even an issue? Frankly, I'm not a graph guy...I simply don't care alot about how stuff measures. In the end, it's all about how good it sounds with the genres of music I listen to. I think too many people discount audio gear because they seen a graph FIRST, before they actually listened to it.
		
Click to expand...

_
That sounds like anti-medicine/anti-vaccing.

1. Nobody listens to graphs and nobody claims to entirely rely on graphs: there is no "either or" but always an "and"...both work well together. Most if not all people who produce reliable graphs are well-seasoned listeners.
2. Physics works...measurements and graphs are part of it. If somebody claims is does not, they should send their thread comments hand written on paper through a horseman to us...as computers rely on the same physics as audio equipment.
3. There is no evidence that copper is superior over other metals, sound wise. How does copper know what we want to hear? It is the cable's impedance one has to watch...and not the braiding either...or its packaging.
4. Experienced people get scared by certain graphs...I certainly do when seeing a monstrous 2-4 kHz peak. Very useful early warning before spending $$$!


----------



## castleofargh (Aug 12, 2019)

to all those considering the relevance of trying various sources in reviews and jumping to conclusion when we don't, I can maybe interest you in my post on impedance and reviews/impressions https://www.head-fi.org/threads/feedback-about-gears-stop-doing-it-wrong-impedance.866714/
it was aimed toward faulty conclusions about the amp or DAP, but the reasoning rapidly makes it obvious that the relation in an electrical circuit goes both ways, and so does the ability to mischaracterize a product involved in that circuit(IEM, cable, you name it).




courierdriver said:


> Yup, source makes a big difference. The NX7 definitely likes a warmer source/warmer dac/amp. I love it's smooth and detailed sound, with my Q1MK2 out of balanced. Cables also matter. A good high quality copper cable will also smooth things out. I don't get all these people who post all this negative s**t about an iem, when they haven't even gone through the same processes that they would for any other iem. And why so much emphasis on graphs??!! I don't listen to graphs...I LISTEN TO MUSIC! If a piece of kit sounds good with the music I listen to most, why are graphs even an issue? Frankly, I'm not a graph guy...I simply don't care alot about how stuff measures. In the end, it's all about how good it sounds with the genres of music I listen to. I think too many people discount audio gear because they seen a graph FIRST, before they actually listened to it.


pretty typical reaction from someone who likes a device and experiences cognitive dissonance when the graphs don't seem to agree with their feelings. you wouldn't have to experience this if you really separated the idea of something sounding good to you subjectively, and what a FR looks like or what other people say about the IEM.
want to play a game? look on the forum how often someone with an opinion that perfectly aligns with a measurement, has posted that he doesn't care about how stuff measure while discussing that specific opinion? 
graphs show specific data obtained under ultra specific conditions, they may or may not be very accurate, your IEM may or may not be like the one measured, the graphs may or may not be properly interpreted, and they may or may not be relevant for a given situation. it's important to have some skepticism toward graphs. even more so if they pop out of nowhere without information on how they were made. just like it is important to show skepticism toward subjective posts, even more so when they falsely keep assuming causality between the metal in a cable and how it will sound.  but when in practice, the proportion of support or criticism toward measurements turns out to consistently correlate with how much the posters' own opinions aligned with the graph at the time, I'm tempted to consider bad faith as an explanation for that behavior, and leave the actual significance of graphs out of it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 11, 2019)

Very cool news: the "*JVC HA-FD01 Class S Solidege Inner Ear Headphones*", arguably the world's best single DD is coming to massdrop at an early-bird price of $250. And they will be pre-modded.

One of the owners and the moddfather of the original FD01 writes: _"...as a die-hard fan of DD IEMs, I've been trying out TOTL offerings for $1300 (CA Vega) and $1000 (Beyerdynamic Xelento, Sennheiser IE800S). Tbh, I haven't been happy with any of them. Then I found the JVC FD01 for $350, which I preferred over all of these... but it had to be modded to sound its best.

Now, if the FDX1 can achieve the same level of sound quality for $250, without the need for modding, then who am i to complain?..."_

https://drop.com/talk/25000/back-in-the-usa


----------



## Dsnuts

I am so game on one of them Solideges.  I skipped on them all together as the prices for them was a bit overblown.. With this MD deal and that they will have a retune on them. Will most certainly grab a pair. This will be my first JVC in a long time. Ever since getting my FX850 actually. Most definitely looking forward to the new retuned Solidege.


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> Unfortunately not all reviewers are as dedicated, personally I'd never trust a reviewer that uses only one source through the whole review. I'm sure someone find this approach to be "honest" as it sure makes it more likely to get a bad result and hence a lower rating
> 
> As always YMMV.....



i don't mind if they use only one source, as long as it's something that I've heard before, or at least if i they also do a comparison to other IEMs that i have already heard.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Very cool news: the "*JVC HA-FD01 Class S Solidege Inner Ear Headphones*", arguably the world's best single DD is coming to massdrop at an early-bird price of $250. And they will be pre-modded.
> 
> One of the owners and the moddfather of the original FD01 writes: _"...as a die-hard fan of DD IEMs, I've been trying out TOTL offerings for $1300 (CA Vega) and $1000 (Beyerdynamic Xelento, Sennheiser IE800S). Tbh, I haven't been happy with any of them. Then I found the JVC FD01 for $350, which I preferred over all of these... but it had to be modded to sound its best.
> 
> ...



I have the FW01, which until recently, was the flagship woodie from JVC, and the generation right before the FD01, and though a really good earphone, isn't a TOTL sound or even that far removed from the MD Crescents (But neither are my IE800). Can't get much info on what kind of driver the FD01 has, but if i'm going to throw $250 at it, I hope it will have much better technicality than the FW01 (again, an excellent iem, but the sound isn't wow inducing, and the fit is rather cumbersome), So i'll wait until Otto and Dsnuts buy theirs first.


----------



## courierdriver

So, I've been listening to the NX7 again tonight, and after around 40 hours of break in, I am really diggin this set. Been listening to a 2 CD set from the iconic Canadian band, The Tragically Hip. I'm just loving the bass impact with this set, and how detailed they are. I'm picking up alot of nuances in the highs, and also in bass. These have great detail retrieval in most all of the frequency spectrum, and they have an enjoyable amount of warmth, when used with a nice copper cable, and a warmer source. No, they may sound bright with some sources...but if they are paired with a warmer source, these sound awesome.


----------



## loomisjohnson

durwood said:


> Since your comments don't work you think the **** piezo is smoother than the NX7? I think the **** strikes a nice balance with giving it just the right amount of airiness. If it wasn't for the fit and odd timbre on some songs I would probably use the **** more.
> 
> @loomisjohnson-since you have the ZS10pro and the NX7 has a very similar tuning although with more upper treble due to the piezo, do you think it is too much up there? So far it seems my preference leans towards upper treble that is in line with ~1khz. It seems anything that goes north of that in the upper registers doesn't sit well for me. Not to say it's not possible for me to like something with that much boost or that it has to do with relative levels to 1khz, it just seems that seems to be what I have experienced so far with IEM's. Still sitting on the sidelines waiting to see if NX7 can hang around for while.


durwood, the more time i spend with the nx7, the more i get acclimated to the upper treble --it's definitely a different flavor than what we're accustomed to as "natural sounding," but still appealing, especially on heavier genres.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got an interesting message from Jim this morning. So it seems out of all the earphones NiceHCK has sold. The NX7 is blowing the doors off of anything they have ever sold till now. That is saying something. They are happy campers right now. Seems the NX7 is being well recieved around the world according to Jim. 

I just hope they continue to mature in their tuning and get better and better. In the end.. We might eventually see a giant killer out of NiceHCK.


----------



## Folly

courierdriver said:


> So, I've been listening to the NX7 again tonight, and after around 40 hours of break in, I am really diggin this set. Been listening to a 2 CD set from the iconic Canadian band, The Tragically Hip. I'm just loving the bass impact with this set, and how detailed they are. I'm picking up alot of nuances in the highs, and also in bass. These have great detail retrieval in most all of the frequency spectrum, and they have an enjoyable amount of warmth, when used with a nice copper cable, and a warmer source. No, they may sound bright with some sources...but if they are paired with a warmer source, these sound awesome.



Very  curious, how do they fare against the Kanas Pro? Which do you like better


----------



## Nabillion_786

@Dsnuts how do the ath ckr100 hold up to good iems of recent? I am especially interested in clarity, soundstage and vocals. It will be between these, the t800 and fd01 for my next iem as I am looking for an upgrade over my oxygen and kpe.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> @Dsnuts how do the ath ckr100 hold up to good iems of recent? I am especially interested in clarity, soundstage and vocals. It will be between these, the t800 and fd01 for my next iem as I am looking for an upgrade over my oxygen and kpe.


I used to own the ATH-CKR100is and I absolutely disliked them. They have a large emphasis on the upper midrange that makes vocals and instruments sound stringent and thin. The lower midrange sounded completely left behind compared to the upper midrange. I even tried burning them in, thinking something would change, but nothing did.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 12, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> @Dsnuts how do the ath ckr100 hold up to good iems of recent? I am especially interested in clarity, soundstage and vocals. It will be between these, the t800 and fd01 for my next iem as I am looking for an upgrade over my oxygen and kpe.



I have been mostly listening to my Solaris and Zeus with the IT04 thrown in. NX7 is my newest earphone and you can read everyones take on them on the review section. I own the CKR10 and not the 100 so I have no idea how the CKR100 is.

Keep tabs on the JVC Drop. First adopters will get them for $250 starting 09/05/2019 Should be interesting. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/


----------



## courierdriver

Folly said:


> Very  curious, how do they fare against the Kanas Pro? Which do you like better


I will post on this in the coming weeks. I may do a mini review/comparison between NX7 along with KPE, ZS10 PRO, and TFZ NO.3. For now, I'm just gonna let the NX7 (and the No.3) get some hours on them, before I can make any firm judgements. I also want to try some cable and tip rolling to get the best all these sets have to offer. Only thing I can say about the NX7 compared to the KPE at the moment is: they are different and have a different sound signature. I find both enjoyable though, so it's not a matter of one being "better" than the other.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 12, 2019)

Ouch, iBasso have retuned their IT01 adding that classic Chifi peak (between 2 and 4 kHz, the most sensitive area to human ears). I just received a warranty replacement for my early-2018 version.



Spoiler: iBasso FR graphs comparison old-new


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

They better not retune the IT01s then, as they are just right as they are.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Ouch, iBasso have retuned their IT01 adding that classic Chifi peak (between 2 and 4 kHz, the most sensitive area to human ears). I just received a warranty replacement for my early-2018 version.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: iBasso FR graphs comparison old-new



I like my early 2018 IT01 just as it is.   I have the black one.   Why did yours need replacing?  Did they announce that it was retuned?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 12, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> They better not retune the IT01s then, as they are just right as they are.





mbwilson111 said:


> I like my early 2018 IT01 just as it is.   I have the black one.   Why did yours need replacing?  Did they announce that it was retuned?



I don't know whether an official retune has taken place but the nozzles look different...look like screwed on... [https://www.audioreviews.org/ibasso-it01-photography/] and the frequency is different in the midrange. I measured several times over and also have good channel balance confirming the accuracy within my setup.

From memory, there was not much difference in sound: bass stayed the same and the mids were sharper/pseudo-clearer. Adding upper harmonics to the lower midrange may not be outright audible but may cause fatigue to some.

I sent a few questions to iBasso...

My original IT01 had given up in one earpiece...driver flex [I honestly have no clue what caused it]?



Spoiler: iBasso IT01: earpiece kaputt


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> My original IT01 had given up in one earpiece...driver flex?



I hope that driver flex does not kill drivers... some say it does... some say not.   I have it in my TFZ Exclusive 3... no matter how carefully I put them in and no matter what tips I try.  Because I had never experienced it before I got the TFZ,  I thought the silicone ws making that sound but now I do not think that is the case.  It would be impossible to find a replacement... pretty sure I got the last one in the world... after it was discontinued.


----------



## Nabillion_786

SilverLodestar said:


> I used to own the ATH-CKR100is and I absolutely disliked them. They have a large emphasis on the upper midrange that makes vocals and instruments sound stringent and thin. The lower midrange sounded completely left behind compared to the upper midrange. I even tried burning them in, thinking something would change, but nothing did.


Thanks alot for the alert! I do like my oxygen alot but I feel the male vocals are full and clear without that nice power the kpe produce. However, the kpe vocals are slightly recessed for me which is no good either. I love the technical abilities of both these iems but am looking for an upgrade now.


----------



## Otto Motor

SilverLodestar said:


> I used to own the ATH-CKR100is and I absolutely disliked them. They have a large emphasis on the upper midrange that makes vocals and instruments sound stringent and thin. The lower midrange sounded completely left behind compared to the upper midrange. I even tried burning them in, thinking something would change, but nothing did.


Try micropore tape, covering the nozzle by 80-90%...or cover the whole nozzle and poke a hole near the side...and a second one opposite if needed. This could/should tame the upper midrange and treble...results vary.


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> I don't know whether an official retune has taken place but the nozzles look different...look like screwed on... [https://www.audioreviews.org/ibasso-it01-photography/] and the frequency is different in the midrange. I measured several times over and also have good channel balance confirming the accuracy within my setup.
> 
> From memory, there was not much difference in sound: bass stayed the same and the mids were sharper/pseudo-clearer. Adding upper harmonics to the lower midrange may not be outright audible but may cause fatigue to some.
> 
> ...


iBasso told me that did not change the frequency response and that the filters can now be removed. They speculated that I did my measurements with clogged filters, hence the difference. My measurements were done ootb...maybe the nozzle length has changed.


----------



## FastAndClean

here is a FR response of my very bright sounding Sabaj DA3 dac (the reason why i don't like the amazing sounding for the price NX7)


----------



## peter123 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi guys,
I've put up my first review in quite some time but this one does definitely deserves it so here's my thoughts on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro for those who might be interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3-pro.23635/reviews#review-22481


----------



## nwave

peter123 said:


> Doing some comparisons:



Those two with the switches are Tansio iems I presume? Any idea on the new TSMR5, I see it's going for $500 on Penon Audio.


----------



## Animagus

For people interested in Hidizs MS4, here is my review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22478

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you. Cheers!


----------



## MrDelicious

FastAndClean said:


> here is a FR response of my very bright sounding Sabaj DA3 dac (the reason why i don't like the amazing sounding for the price NX7)


Literally unlistenable.


----------



## peter123

nwave said:


> Those two with the switches are Tansio iems I presume? Any idea on the new TSMR5, I see it's going for $500 on Penon Audio.



They're the TSMR-3 Pro and the LZ Big Dipper. 

The TSMR-5 is $419 and TSMR-6 is $529.


----------



## Wiljen

Posted reviews of Tri i4 and Ikko OH10 today.  both are worth a look.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#review-22486


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Posted reviews of Tri i4 and Ikko OH10 today.  both are worth a look.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#review-22486


Got a question on the _upper midrange_ between the OH1 and the OH10: which one is boosted more? From your review it appears to be the OH10.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Got a question on the _upper midrange_ between the OH1 and the OH10: which one is boosted more? From your review it appears to be the OH10.



I think the OH10 is boosted a bit more and the plateau is a bit wider at that point as well,


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> I will post on this in the coming weeks. I may do a mini review/comparison between NX7 along with KPE, ZS10 PRO, and TFZ NO.3. For now, I'm just gonna let the NX7 (and the No.3) get some hours on them, before I can make any firm judgements. I also want to try some cable and tip rolling to get the best all these sets have to offer. Only thing I can say about the NX7 compared to the KPE at the moment is: they are different and have a different sound signature. I find both enjoyable though, so it's not a matter of one being "better" than the other.


So, I put the NX7 aside for a couple of days and I'm playing with my TFZ No.3 instead. So far, these iems have been my least favorite of all I currently own. They have sounded rather dark and unrevealing to me. Tonight, I swapped out the stock 3.5mm cable, for one of my new cables... a Nicehck SPC balanced 2.5mm cable that @Dsnuts recd to me for the  NX7. I ended up buying a pure copper version of that cable to use with the NX7, as well as this one he recd for it. I'm using the pure copper version on the NX7, and I installed the SPC version tonight on the No.3. I also swapped out the Spinfits CP145 large, for a set of Newbee large foams. Now we're talking! Sound has improved significantly. The cable swap has helped tighten up the bass, and has increased the mids and highs...so this iem no longer sounds as dark as before. The Newbee foams are a huge improvement to the Spinfits. The seal is way better. With the Spinfits, the mids and treble were too hot, and the bass only came out when I clenched my teeth. Listening to Bob Marley...Live at the Roxy at the moment. Bass is all I could ask for, and mids and highs detail is a huge improvement from before. Stage is not super wide, but depth is great. I can see this set as a great step up to something like a KZ ZS7. I was ready to give up on the No.3. Glad I stuck it out with them. They are really coming onto their own.


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> So, I put the NX7 aside for a couple of days and I'm playing with my TFZ No.3 instead. So far, these iems have been my least favorite of all I currently own. They have sounded rather dark and unrevealing to me. Tonight, I swapped out the stock 3.5mm cable, for one of my new cables... a Nicehck SPC balanced 2.5mm cable that @Dsnuts recd to me for the  NX7. I ended up buying a pure copper version of that cable to use with the NX7, as well as this one he recd for it. I'm using the pure copper version on the NX7, and I installed the SPC version tonight on the No.3. I also swapped out the Spinfits CP145 large, for a set of Newbee large foams. Now we're talking! Sound has improved significantly. The cable swap has helped tighten up the bass, and has increased the mids and highs...so this iem no longer sounds as dark as before. The Newbee foams are a huge improvement to the Spinfits. The seal is way better. With the Spinfits, the mids and treble were too hot, and the bass only came out when I clenched my teeth. Listening to Bob Marley...Live at the Roxy at the moment. Bass is all I could ask for, and mids and highs detail is a huge improvement from before. Stage is not super wide, but depth is great. I can see this set as a great step up to something like a KZ ZS7. I was ready to give up on the No.3. Glad I stuck it out with them. They are really coming onto their own.


----------



## courierdriver

Sorry, I'm trying to upload photos but I don't think it's working


----------



## courierdriver




----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


>


I'm liking the TFZ NO.3 alot right now...but I still like a more detailed sound than what the No.3 is providing. Cable and tips swap has definitely improved overall sound...but I still like the KPE, ZS10 PRO, and NX7  more. Love the bass, but still find the mids and highs too subdued for my liking. This set was hyped as being a more bassy alternative to the Moondrop KPE, but imho, the reason it may sound more bassy, is cause it's mids and highs are more recessed compared to the KPE, and the other iems I currently have. Still, with a cable and tip swap, it's a quality set of phones.


----------



## megapowa

Yesterday I got the nx7. 

Anyone else find that stuff like cymbal is like next to you and the rest of the music is in the next room?

Also many female voices is like "ssssssss" when they are singing loud. 

I'm using it with an asus Zenfone 5z.b

Any way to reduce these poorly described things?


----------



## superuser1

I heard the NX7 briefly and i thought the upper mids and highs were a bit metallic and splashy ...


----------



## FastAndClean

megapowa said:


> Any way to reduce these poorly described things?



Change your tips, cable, dac, amp. Kill your cat and move to another house, after that the sound will be smooth with amazing details


----------



## Coyro

megapowa said:


> Yesterday I got the nx7.
> 
> Anyone else find that stuff like cymbal is like next to you and the rest of the music is in the next room?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly some guys had the issues with the high Impedance phones on a zenfone 5z so I'd try to drive them with some dedicated DAC/DAP. Just for a test. 


FastAndClean said:


> Change your tips, cable, dac, amp. Kill your cat and move to another house, after that the sound will be smooth with amazing details


And to change the record format is a must. But as a person that's allergic to cats I sincerely upvote your solution .


PS l'm on a vacation and my nx7 are waiting for me at the post office.


----------



## Dsnuts

Try more than one source. Lol.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 15, 2019)

Coming to a blog near you and to Head-Fi, soon. The *brand new TRN V90*. The boxes are being printed as we speak. Yet another crazy priced 4+1 at below/around (but not above) $50. Goes on worldwide sale on Monday. I presume it is intended as competition to the similarly priced KZ ZS10 PRO...and TRN obviously tries to outdo KZ with the build. And I heard from a reliable (independent) source that the V90s are tuned well.

Let's look back: TRN had hits and misses in the past. The TRN V80 had a really crunchy, well layered bass (the Head-Fi showcase page has a rather unbelievable 54 K views), I didn't fancy the bassy, muffled TRN V60. Personally, I am more a single dynamic-driver guy in the lower price categories and skeptical towards large numbers of (cheap) drivers. Let's see what the V90s can do in terms of timbre.

As to comparisons: unfortunately (in this context), I don't know (and am not interested in) the KZ ZS10 as I had given up on KZ in the summer of 2018 after having lost the overview over their models and brand derivatives with always the same disease: recessed mids and screaming upper midrange...while simultaneously modding single DDs such as the totally unknown Japan-only Alpex HSE-2000 (there are other forums; its a big big world). But I have the NiceHCK NX7 and M6 to play with, both probably high bars for the V90.

The question will be: another leap forward in the multi-driver budget segment or trying too hard?  All I can say for now: photo on box makes them look appealing.


----------



## activatorfly

Just posted my NX7 review 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews#review-22490


----------



## megapowa

Coyro said:


> If I remember correctly some guys had the issues with the high Impedance phones on a zenfone 5z so I'd try to drive them with some dedicated DAC/DAP. Just for a test.
> 
> And to change the record format is a must. But as a person that's allergic to cats I sincerely upvote your solution .
> 
> ...



Hmm I only have this phone and some other older phones and a laptop. :/


----------



## Dsnuts

megapowa said:


> Hmm I only have this phone and some other older phones and a laptop. :/



You can snap up something like this for cheap that will amplify your source. Even from a phone or even your laptop. 





Fiio A3. I own one of these and this little amp is excellent for the price. See if you can track one down online or even in our sales forum. Recently seen a used Fiio A5 being sold for $60 on our sales forum. That is a steal of a deal on something like that.


----------



## megapowa

Dsnuts said:


> You can snap up something like this for cheap that will amplify your source. Even from a phone or even your laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## zachmal (Aug 15, 2019)

megapowa said:


> Hmm I only have this phone and some other older phones and a laptop. :/



if your phone is rooted you can give AINUR NARSIL a try, that should strip away all unnecessary post-processing

not sure if it works on the zenfone 5z though.

AINUR NARSIL with the LG V30 definitely puts the experience on another level 

Also the NX7 definitely needs some burn-in, I've replaced the cable with a 16-core and applied foam tips.

That put away the strong sibilance from the out-of-the-box experience and the output is more on the warmer side, it entirely feels more balanced


----------



## peter123

I'm telling you guys that this thing is going to be the portable audio source of 2019. When it's officially released the standard for how good sound one can get from a phone will change forever.



 

 

 

Even the Radsone ES100 look large compared to it ha ha.

I also love the back story of a Russian engineer in China who's tired of seeing well known brands overcharging for poorly performing (measuring) products and would like to do something better and cheaper. The first independent measurings are now published on another site and the result there is every way as impressive as the sound I'm hearing from it. 

E1DA ES9038S, remember the name my dear friends


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Jim shipped my NX7's, so it will be awhile via China Post. In the meantime, I'm jammin' the Sennheiser IE40's. Great timbre, bass speed and resolution with that wide Sennstage. But let me let you in on a secret....*ahem* I enjoy the much cheaper MD Crescents at this point. Something about their sound is just addicting. 'nuff said for now. I await the NX7 so I can join the Train or the Tracks?


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Jim shipped my NX7's, so it will be awhile via China Post. In the meantime, I'm jammin' the Sennheiser IE40's. Great timbre, bass speed and resolution with that wide Sennstage. But let me let you in on a secret....*ahem* I enjoy the much cheaper MD Crescents at this point. Something about their sound is just addicting. 'nuff said for now. I await the NX7 so I can join the Train or the Tracks?



Seems the IE40 Pro is popular. Tons of stuff out for them now. Connectors, cables, BT...


----------



## activatorfly

peter123 said:


> I'm telling you guys that this thing is going to be the portable audio source of 2019. When it's officially released the standard for how good sound one can get from a phone will change forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the ES100....& thinking about buying the bundle E1DA 9038S & PowerDAC V2 - did you buy both?...if so how do you rate the latter unit?


----------



## Lurk650

activatorfly said:


> I have the ES100....& thinking about buying the bundle E1DA 9038S & PowerDAC V2 - did you buy both?...if so how do you rate the latter unit?


I don't believe either is for sale yet (?). 

Both of us go the PowerDAC for review and critique to the inventor (I didn't get the E1DA small unit though). The PD is very good, very loud. Powers gear with ease. On that note, via USB from laptop is one simple printer cable to buy. From the phone though you need to have a splitter, I had to buy a USB C splitter and a USB Type A to USB Type C cable and phone has to be charging to even power up the DAC. Not convenient but works, I guess thats where the more portable version comes into play. Now with the PowerDAC you can only run 2.5 balanced cable so no adding an amp but like said, the unit is powerful and doesn't need one.


----------



## peter123

activatorfly said:


> I have the ES100....& thinking about buying the bundle E1DA 9038S & PowerDAC V2 - did you buy both?...if so how do you rate the latter unit?



Yes, I've got them both. So far I've only used the PowerDac V2 for an hour or so to check that it work properly and I liked it a lot, it powers even the HE560 with ease. I've spent a lot of more time with the 9038S and like already said it's amazing, actually it can also power the HE560 perfectly fine but with less headroom than the V2 and it's amazing with the HD800S as well. For a portable solution its sound quality is just crazy good and it can power everything I own. It works great straight out of my Galaxy S8 but battery drain is very noticeable. The V2 won't work with my phone without external power so I'd say it's much better suited to be used with a computer or laptop.

I'll post more impressions of the V2 when I get some more time with it.


----------



## lucasbrea

peter123 said:


> I'm telling you guys that this thing is going to be the portable audio source of 2019. When it's officially released the standard for how good sound one can get from a phone will change forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when would be available the ES9038S I'm really looking forward for this. Thanks


----------



## courierdriver

activatorfly said:


> Just posted my NX7 review
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7.23856/reviews#review-22490


Like your review, and I concur with pretty much all you said. I'm really enjoying my set as well, and I do appreciate them for what they offer for the price. I was looking for a set that have just a bit more details in the highs compared to my other iems, and this set delivers very nicely. I'm really enjoying the NX7 and I really don't find them too much for me in the treble at all. My source is my smartphone, hooked up to my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp via USB C to USB micro. I use the pure copper version of your cable from  Nicehck in 2.5mm balanced,  out of the Fiio's balanced output. The warmer sound sig of the Fiio's AK4490 dac, pure copper cable and Newbee foam tips; help tame the brightness so many have been harping about. I've not felt the need to mod them with micropore tape, or even EQ. Well, maybe a little EQ, via the Q1MK2'S bass boost switch, depending on the recording. All in all, this is a very satisfying set and I'm happy to have it in my collection.


----------



## courierdriver

Otto Motor said:


> Coming to a blog near you and to Head-Fi, soon. The *brand new TRN V90*. The boxes are being printed as we speak. Yet another crazy priced 4+1 at below/around (but not above) $50. Goes on worldwide sale on Monday. I presume it is intended as competition to the similarly priced KZ ZS10 PRO...and TRN obviously tries to outdo KZ with the build. And I heard from a reliable (independent) source that the V90s are tuned well.
> 
> Let's look back: TRN had hits and misses in the past. The TRN V80 had a really crunchy, well layered bass (the Head-Fi showcase page has a rather unbelievable 54 K views), I didn't fancy the bassy, muffled TRN V60. Personally, I am more a single dynamic-driver guy in the lower price categories and skeptical towards large numbers of (cheap) drivers. Let's see what the V90s can do in terms of timbre.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm curious about this one, but I'll probably pass. I have bought too many iems lately, and my goal is to get a good DAP by Christmas. Still, it looks interesting (but so does the new KZ KSN/Terminator). I really need to get myself some willpower, and resist. But with these affordable prices, it's damn hard! Lol!


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Try more than one source. Lol.


Agreed. Warmer source might be a huge benefit to those who find the NX7 too bright, or those who are treble sensitive. I think someone even previously mentioned that they were using this set with a tube amp. I think that sometimes people forget about system synergy. Finding the right combination of sources, amps, cables, tips, etc. is what can make or break a system. Almost any piece of gear can be improved to suit any person's individual tastes, just by experimenting a bit.


----------



## Maxx134 (Aug 15, 2019)

Anyone heard of this IEM yet?

*MediaDevil Artisanphonics CB-01 *

 

They are on Amazon for around $60 US.

They use Nanene® Graphene-Enhanced drivers.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> You can snap up something like this for cheap that will amplify your source. Even from a phone or even your laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd also like to rec the Fiio Q1MK2. I'd try to get an older version from a year ago, which was still using the better sounding AK4490 dac chip. The new ones went to a lesser AK4453. I haven't heard this newer dac, but I would have expected that if Fiio was gonna keep producing this model, they would've either stuck to the 4490 or upgraded to a 4493, like they use duals of in the M11 and Q5s. Why, Fiio, why? Only thing I can think of, is that maybe they are now using a different opamp, which allows them to use a lesser dac chip. Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## Makahl

peter123 said:


> I'm telling you guys that this thing is going to be the portable audio source of 2019. When it's officially released the standard for how good sound one can get from a phone will change forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know if this AE store is legit?


----------



## Lurk650

Makahl said:


> Do you know if this AE store is legit?


@E1DA is the creator. Hopefully he can answer that.


----------



## peter123

Makahl said:


> Do you know if this AE store is legit?



I'm sorry, I don't know if it is.


----------



## lgcubana

Makahl said:


> Do you know if this AE store is legit?


If you start on the products website: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/products

it will have a link to: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/al...cts&spm=a2g1y.12024536.pcShopHead_280286506.1


----------



## loomisjohnson

a third (and hopefully final) evaluation of the moondrop kanas pro has been posted on the green blog along with many new music picks


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> I'm telling you guys that this thing is going to be the portable audio source of 2019. When it's officially released the standard for how good sound one can get from a phone will change forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna remark "can't wait to see some measurements, hopefully from Amir of ASR", but it seems they're way ahead of me and sent him one!

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/

definitely can't wait for more release info. When it rivals Topping in terms of engineering, that's a remarkable feat.


----------



## Baten

I just ordered the PowerDAC v2  I'm sure the e1da 9038s is superb too but I've already heard lots of 9038Q2M DACs. The PowerDAC is something 'new' + has a cool app for EQ.

Looking forward.


----------



## HungryPanda

The HP Toy app is fantastic


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 16, 2019)

large 15.4mm titanium coated driver. sub $20 earbud..First impressions. Big large sound. Coming from the NX7 to the ME80 was a stark contrast but once I adjusted to the larger presentation of the ME80. Not too shabby.







Warm smooth decent stage. Bigger mid bass presentation, Mids sounds a bit muffled but not terrible. Treble sounds a bit reserved. Anyone else have the ME80?  Not bad for less than a $20 spot. Driver has potential.


----------



## peter123

Zerohour88 said:


> I was gonna remark "can't wait to see some measurements, hopefully from Amir of ASR", but it seems they're way ahead of me and sent him one!
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/
> 
> definitely can't wait for more release info. When it rivals Topping in terms of engineering, that's a remarkable feat.



Yeah, that's what I meant but I'm not sure that it's allowed to post links to other audio forums in her....


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 16, 2019)

@peter123 i want to buy that 9038s dac .. Do you think its better then the  earstudio es100 which is good too? Can you compare it if you have earstudio es100.. Which one is better?


----------



## Baten

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 i want to buy that 9038s dac .. Do you think its better then the  earstudio es100 which is good too? Can you compare it if you have earstudio es100.. Which one is better?


It has MUCH more power. I think the 9038s is borderline not suitable for IEMs besides maybe the tin audio p1. At full volume it is more suited to HD6XX/HD800 or even planars like HE400i etc


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 i want to buy that 9038s dac .. Do you think its better then the  earstudio es100 which is good too? Can you compare it if you have earstudio es100.. Which one is better?



Yes, sound wise I think it's superior with quite some margin. The ES100 offers a lot of other advantages though. To great devices for different usage in my opinion.


----------



## zazaboy

Thank you for info


----------



## peter123

Baten said:


> It has MUCH more power. I think the 9038s is borderline not suitable for IEMs besides maybe the tin audio p1. At full volume it is more suited to HD6XX/HD800 or even planars like HE400i etc



What IEM's have you tried it with to come to this conclusion? 

I've been using it with the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro,  which is very easy to drive, quite a bit and it's dead silent. I've encountered no problems whatsoever with this pairing.


----------



## Baten

peter123 said:


> What IEM's have you tried it with to come to this conclusion?
> 
> I've been using it with the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro,  which is very easy to drive, quite a bit and it's dead silent. I've encountered no problems whatsoever with this pairing.


The creator himself said to be careful with sensitive IEMs. As in, accidentally pushing way too much power.

You can of course use it with IEMs if you're careful or just with common sense  but not everyone will realise this thing will output desktop amp amounts of power


----------



## Coyro

Baten said:


> The creator himself said to be careful with sensitive IEMs. As in, accidentally pushing way too much power.


I suppose it's a bit overkill for an easy to drive iems. It'll be good to have the single ended model too.
Celebrating diversity.


----------



## zazaboy

@peter123 one more thing in what does it excel exactly in vocals?.. Instrument seperation accuracy? Cleaner/smoother treble? Or soundstage clarity/better details? Does it alter the sound signature as a whole like colouring? Can you please explain more because i want tot buy earstudio es100 if its only a minor difference between this dacs?  Need tot be sure man.. I gonna use sensitive iems on it.. And can you go balanced with it?


----------



## HungryPanda

The E1DA 9038s only has 2.5mm balanced out


----------



## waynes world

Dsnuts said:


> large 15.4mm titanium coated driver. sub $20 earbud..First impressions. Big large sound. Coming from the NX7 to the ME80 was a stark contrast but once I adjusted to the larger presentation of the ME80. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got'em, and like them quite a lot. The sound quality you can get in sub $20 earbuds these days is, frankly, quite ridiculous imo.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 16, 2019)

Got them on my burn in station. Will beat the tard out of the drivers. I figure since it has a "Titanizing diaphragm.". It would more than likely sound better with a good drum n bass beat down.

I let my coworker have a listen to them. Was completely surprised/shocked at the cost of them. He almost pulled out his wallet right there. Lol.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Got a new toy from Penon today: the NS Audio NS3. This is the "bass enhanced" version. Good stuff so far out of the box, especially for 69 USD. Build seems solid (they're quite fetching), the cable is not trash, and it comes with a bunch of non-trash tips. Sound is pretty balanced with some midbass lift and fairly good extension... Burning in now.


----------



## courierdriver

Sorry, but what are we talking about here? The dongle dac amp, or the Powerdac v2? I'm more interested in a portable solution to use with my smartphone and iems. I wanna stick my Fiio Q1MK2 back into my computer system, and get a smaller, high power dac amp dongle for my phone, so I can still utilize the camera when I'm listening to high rez music


----------



## assassin10000

Dsnuts said:


> Got them on my burn in station. Will beat the tard out of the drivers. I figure since it has a "Titanizing diaphragm.". It would more than likely sound better with a good drum n bass beat down.
> 
> I let my coworker have a listen to them. Was completely surprised/shocked at the cost of them. He almost pulled out his wallet right there. Lol.



He want my pair if me80, if in the U.S.? I put them up for sale.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 17, 2019)

@courierdriver I mentioned its about the E1DA 9038s dac not the powerdac v2 because i am only interested in the sound quality of the 9038s dac


----------



## Baten

courierdriver said:


> Sorry, but what are we talking about here? The dongle dac amp, or the Powerdac v2?


I think so far both, lol. The dongle seems like a great 9038Q2M dac/amp, the powerDAC looks like an intriguing NFB(no feedback) design.
I will personally buy the powerdac and report back to how it sounds!


----------



## jant71 (Aug 17, 2019)

Another BGVP... https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-artmagic-dh3.html









Would figure it is supposed to be pretty good being an "Art magic" model. Not that logic, the other Art Magic is $1,299 so this is part of something better than the DMG/DMS type, will hold. It does have switches to tweak. Not shown on Penon but I found a picture of the transparent black...





Needs to show something with things like NX7 and what will come next, like the Spring 1 coming Monday, that are cheaper and thing like the Magaosi DQ4 getting some good praise(better than pricier BGVP's?) at a slightly higher price tag. Not sure this one is gonna "make the cut" actually.


D's, they also have a new bud if you are getting into buds now


----------



## Wiljen

Moondrop KXXS review is up today on my blog - its a good one.
https://audiofool.reviews/2019/08/15/moondrop-kxxs/

I'll get it added here shortly.


----------



## IryxBRO

This is the first time I should admit that earbuds can be as good as IEMs. IMO 
Ourart ACG - great earbuds in which the balance of the sound would still depend of the best fit but the potential is impressive. 

My blog HERE
At HeadFi HERE


----------



## FastAndClean

The ACG is spectacular earbud, amazing mids, treble, soundstage and imaging, i don't agree with your review on the bass section, it is not deep at all, it rolls of early, no sub bass whatsoever, that is the only weak point.


----------



## coflaes

If ourart launch a revision of the acg with  a double driver, one exclusive for the BASS, that would be my endgame earbud.


----------



## IryxBRO (Aug 17, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> The ACG is spectacular earbud, amazing mids, treble, soundstage and imaging, i don't agree with your review on the bass section, it is not deep at all, it rolls of early, no sub bass whatsoever, that is the only weak point.



Perhaps, you didn't read it carefully... I've mentioned several times that perception of lows would greatly depend of the earbuds position. In the best case (when you direct it and press against) - lows would become much more extended and wider in presence. But this fit is impossible to get in real life. Therefore, I am also not happy with the performance of lows quantity and volume wise. That is why I've always preferred IEMs that rarely loose a portion of the sound due to fit. Anyway, at least ACG has other impressive sound chars and sounding more delicate and transparent than most of the other earbuds I have. And I am happy with the amount of details in bass region despite the sit position.

Have you tired Ourart Ti7? They claim it is more bass-oriented than ACG...?


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> Have you tired Ourart Ti7? They claim it is more bass-oriented than ACG...?


no, i have only ACG and Smabat ST10, i like them both very much, the ST10 has amazing bass for earbud, deep and textured


----------



## courierdriver

Baten said:


> I think so far both, lol. The dongle seems like a great 9038Q2M dac/amp, the powerDAC looks like an intriguing NFB(no feedback) design.
> I will personally buy the powerdac and report back to how it sounds!


Cool! At the end of this month, I will buy the dongle. I'm hoping this will be good for listening to my files from my smartphone's SD card, and Spotify. I may get the Powerdac v2 in the future, but at this time, I don't spend much time listening to music on my comp so the dongle seems like a better choice for me. And right now, it's being sold on Ali for $106 CDN and it includes a short USB C splitter cable. Can't wait to see how good this thing will sound. Love my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp, but I need to lighten up the weight and functionality of my already big and bulky Samsung S8+.


----------



## superuser1

Wiljen said:


> Moondrop KXXS review is up today on my blog - its a good one.
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/08/15/moondrop-kxxs/
> 
> I'll get it added here shortly.


May i ask, what you use to measure the FR?
Gracias


----------



## Coyro

My first discovery with NX7: I can hear (a bit) even slightly above 20kHz. 
Fully unexpected, was dead sure I can't hear anything at ~18K and above regardless of the volume.  Already feeling myself younger just because of that.


----------



## mbwilson111

Coyro said:


> My first discovery with NX7: I can hear (a bit) even slightly above 20kHz.
> Fully unexpected, was dead sure I can't hear anything at ~18K and above regardless of the volume.  Already feeling myself younger just because of that.



So, according to this chart you are well under 20 years old...or maybe you are a bat...

Average hearing per decade


----------



## Coyro

mbwilson111 said:


> according to this chart you are well under 20 years old...or maybe you are a bat...


So you can to picture my astonishment because I'm 42.
I don't have any _real _hardware at hand but phyphox app in my phone confirms that there is only one significant peak, so it _looks _legit. Funny. Have only two pair of iems in the reach, the first brings me almost to 18K and the second - only to ~15.5K.


----------



## rulerofrecords

I know these kinds of requests/questions can be annoying - but lemme try anyway. After I found out that I can actually tolerate and surprisingly like iems in my ears I'm looking for something to go along my other over-ear headphones. I'm primarily looking for great/wide soundstage and maximum detail retrieval. Budget: I would shelve out up to 200 USD/Euro. Looking forward to any recommendations. thanx


----------



## Animagus (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey guys! Here is my Tanchjim Oxygen review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22498

If you have it, how do you like it?


----------



## peter123

rulerofrecords said:


> I know these kinds of requests/questions can be annoying - but lemme try anyway. After I found out that I can actually tolerate and surprisingly like iems in my ears I'm looking for something to go along my other over-ear headphones. I'm primarily looking for great/wide soundstage and maximum detail retrieval. Budget: I would shelve out up to 200 USD/Euro. Looking forward to any recommendations. thanx



I know that I sound like a broken record but LZ A6 would be my suggestion


----------



## Wiljen

superuser1 said:


> May i ask, what you use to measure the FR?
> Gracias



MiniDSP Ears system (mic)
REW software
Windows 10 
Soundblaster ZxR card w/daughterboard for optical outs


----------



## Wiljen

superuser1 said:


> May i ask, what you use to measure the FR?
> Gracias



recently picked up an audiomatica ClIO system as well but still working the kinks out of it.


----------



## rulerofrecords

peter123 said:


> I know that I sound like a broken record but LZ A6 would be my suggestion



thanx peter123. However u managed to name an iem that is absolutely not to be found in Germany. I'll familiarize myself with this one and see where I could potentially find it listed anywhere ...


----------



## FastAndClean

rulerofrecords said:


> thanx peter123. However u managed to name an iem that is absolutely not to be found in Germany. I'll familiarize myself with this one and see where I could potentially find it listed anywhere ...


aliexpress


----------



## peter123

rulerofrecords said:


> thanx peter123. However u managed to name an iem that is absolutely not to be found in Germany. I'll familiarize myself with this one and see where I could potentially find it listed anywhere ...



I think you'll have to order them from Aliexpress os Penon Audio. I didn't notice that you're in Germany so you'll probably will have to pay import tax as well and this will bring them over your budget. I'm sorry that I didn't notice that straight away.


----------



## rulerofrecords

peter123 said:


> I think you'll have to order them from Aliexpress os Penon Audio. I didn't notice that you're in Germany so you'll probably will have to pay import tax as well and this will bring them over your budget. I'm sorry that I didn't notice that straight away.



no worries. did not find them on aliexpress. Penon Audio and Amazon Japan have them listed at about 300 USD. The search continues ...


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> The E1DA 9038s only has 2.5mm balanced out


That's exactly what I want. I skip by almost everything that doesn't have a balanced output.


----------



## courierdriver

zazaboy said:


> @courierdriver I mentioned its about the E1DA 9038s dac not the powerdac v2 because i am only interested in the sound quality of the 9038s dac


Ok, thanks. Sorry, I got lost because both these items are being hyped at the same time, and on the same thread. I think I'm gonna pull the plug on the 9038s next week.


----------



## Coyro

Spoiler: vielen Dank an Otto Motor für die Abmessungen und die Methode












All hail the M&M (math & measurements): doing a +90% micropore mod on NX7 cut my audible range from over 20K to 18.5K and now the shrills are staying only where they intentionally supposed to be.
The only question is - for what do we have such nifty little twitters if the most prominent result of they're work must be undone?


----------



## courierdriver

Coyro said:


> Spoiler: vielen Dank an Otto Motor für die Abmessungen und die Methode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only mods I've done is a cable swap and my usual tip swap. Other than that, I love the NX7 as is.


----------



## superuser1

Wiljen said:


> MiniDSP Ears system (mic)
> REW software
> Windows 10
> Soundblaster ZxR card w/daughterboard for optical outs


MiniDSP Ears are known to be unreliable when it comes to the highs? Is that a correct assumption? Many have told me that so just checking with you. Thanks


----------



## Wiljen

Most tools within the hobbyists price range are less than good above about 10kHz.  That is one reason I picked up the Clio is to improve on that


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Holy rambola!! My NX7 have arrived in San Fran! That means they should be here by Wednesday! That's the fastest anything has ever arrived from China Post. Usually it's a solid two weeks. I'm getting stoked to listen to the earphone of the year, as deemed by Ds and courier!


----------



## Coyro

courierdriver said:


> Only mods I've done is a cable swap and my usual tip swap. Other than that, I love the NX7 as is.


As we've discovered previously - I have the bat's ears. 
I totally adore the possibility to actually hear or at least feel something from the long promised range "up to 20K", "up to 30K" or even "up to OMG 40K" - it's the new experience, absolutely. But the reality is a tough mistress and the records that are meant to be played for most folk will not necessarily benefit from such quantity of an excessive treble.

I'm not dishearted at all: lets this iems are not for my ears ootb but they have an interesting sig and make me to wonder about the difference in what the ear perceive and the brain hear. I think I'm still gonna tinker with them a bit more, reducing the micropore coverage up to 70-80 percent an doing a bit more of tip/track/source rolling. Not to make a $65 Solaris but out of sheer amusement. Maybe I'll accidentally hit the sweet spot and assemble something universal enough, who knows. If not - I got my reference exemplar of an audible 20K+ treble.


----------



## FastAndClean

Coyro said:


> As we've discovered previously - I have the bat's ears.
> I totally adore the possibility to actually hear or at least feel something from the long promised range "up to 20K", "up to 30K" or even "up to OMG 40K" - it's the new experience, absolutely.


calm down batman


----------



## castleofargh

Coyro said:


> As we've discovered previously - I have the bat's ears.
> I totally adore the possibility to actually hear or at least feel something from the long promised range "up to 20K", "up to 30K" or even "up to OMG 40K" - it's the new experience, absolutely. But the reality is a tough mistress and the records that are meant to be played for most folk will not necessarily benefit from such quantity of an excessive treble.
> 
> I'm not dishearted at all: lets this iems are not for my ears ootb but they have an interesting sig and make me to wonder about the difference in what the ear perceive and the brain hear. I think I'm still gonna tinker with them a bit more, reducing the micropore coverage up to 70-80 percent an doing a bit more of tip/track/source rolling. Not to make a $65 Solaris but out of sheer amusement. Maybe I'll accidentally hit the sweet spot and assemble something universal enough, who knows. If not - I got my reference exemplar of an audible 20K+ treble.


if you're into those stuff, I suggest you look for gears with massive IMD. that way out of hearing range signals will create distortions that could land in the audible range and still be fairly loud. or maybe just slow down the music playback so that 30kHz becomes maybe 15kHz ^_^.  anyway it's never going to sound like actual 30kHz but it will sound like something. 

this paper on noise explores a pretty large range of subjects, including a good deal of what's typically accepted as knowledge about ultrasounds and humans:
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/f4b5/620101f33e0476b6c83a705d299bed35ddff.pdf
the most simple explanations for your experience would probably be:
- you're hearing distortions, not actually those ultrasounds themselves.
- you're getting some serious amount of bone conduction.
- you're listening at levels that are bad for you. 
- you're a mutant and should ask Marvel to get you as an Avenger(they used "my super power is to show my butt in latex" girl, and robin hood in the movies. they surely can make room for batears ^_^) I totally support your application.


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> That's exactly what I want. I skip by almost everything that doesn't have a balanced output.


So, has anyone got some impressions on this unit? I'm curious and would like to buy, but I'm concerned about how much it would drain the battery of my smartphone.


----------



## Coyro

castleofargh said:


> the most simple explanations for your experience would probably be:
> - you're hearing distortions, not actually those ultrasounds themselves.
> - you're getting some serious amount of bone conduction.


It surely can be. And reminds me of


> Sensational exposure! The scientists found out that the Odyssey was wrote not by the Homer but by another blind ancient Greek with the same name!




The child is born and is taught that this is "_the note A of the first octave_" and tuned for 440Hz, that is "_a red color_" with 440THz wave frequency, this soup is not salted because of NaCl absence and so on. That returns us to the question of what we actually feel and how this subjective experience can be compared and evaluated.

PS: on the other hand - I usually can't _hear _the difference between the cables. Except the one of them clearly don't comply.


----------



## superuser1

Also a dash of mj in that mix will make the experience more psychedelic


----------



## peter123

courierdriver said:


> So, has anyone got some impressions on this unit? I'm curious and would like to buy, but I'm concerned about how much it would drain the battery of my smartphone.



Are you talking about the 9038S?


----------



## courierdriver

peter123 said:


> Are you talking about the 9038S?


Yes. I'm seriously looking at buying this thing, but I'm looking for some impressions from someone who owns it. I've got it in my Aliexpress cart now. It's even being offered with the USB-C splitter, so it looks like a nice combo, and rather inexpensive compared to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly. Only thing I'm on the fence about is: how much power will this draw from my smartphone's battery? If I have to recharge my phone after only a couple hours of use, then that might be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Ziggomatic said:


> Got a new toy from Penon today: the NS Audio NS3. This is the "bass enhanced" version. Good stuff so far out of the box, especially for 69 USD. Build seems solid (they're quite fetching), the cable is not trash, and it comes with a bunch of non-trash tips. Sound is pretty balanced with some midbass lift and fairly good extension... Burning in now.



Quick update: I don't really do reviews, but at this price I would easily recommend this set to someone looking for a nice tight W signature with good extension on both ends. It's just really easy to listen to, and it's comfortable, affordable, and comes with usable accessories. Checks a lot of boxes for me. (This is the "bass enhanced" version.)


----------



## Coyro (Aug 20, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Also a dash of mj in that mix will make the experience more psychedelic


Nugs rolling, yep.
Pfff... this one is for fun sound. Pfff... this one - for analytical. pfff... pfff... pfff... o shi~~~ This stuff is only for seasoned audiophile, don't try this at home. 




Ziggomatic said:


> I don't really do reviews, but at this price I would easily recommend this set to someone looking for a nice tight W signature with good extension on both ends.


They looks marvelous.


----------



## Baten (Aug 20, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Yes. I'm seriously looking at buying this thing, but I'm looking for some impressions from someone who owns it. I've got it in my Aliexpress cart now. It's even being offered with the USB-C splitter, so it looks like a nice combo, and rather inexpensive compared to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly. Only thing I'm on the fence about is: how much power will this draw from my smartphone's battery? If I have to recharge my phone after only a couple hours of use, then that might be a dealbreaker for me.


There's an impressions review on reddit just now https://old.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/csg5cc/e1da_9038s_portable_goodness/
And yea, the DragonFly cobalt with ESS9038 is a joke compared to this with the same chip. E1DA will be a popular balanced portable item for sure.
It's a masterful 9038 implementation


----------



## CactusPete23

courierdriver said:


> Yes. I'm seriously looking at buying this thing, but I'm looking for some impressions from someone who owns it. I've got it in my Aliexpress cart now. It's even being offered with the USB-C splitter, so it looks like a nice combo, and rather inexpensive compared to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly. Only thing I'm on the fence about is: how much power will this draw from my smartphone's battery? If I have to recharge my phone after only a couple hours of use, then that might be a dealbreaker for me.


Thought I read that many smartphones don't have the power to drive this?  And you need splitter with battery pack...


----------



## peter123

courierdriver said:


> Yes. I'm seriously looking at buying this thing, but I'm looking for some impressions from someone who owns it. I've got it in my Aliexpress cart now. It's even being offered with the USB-C splitter, so it looks like a nice combo, and rather inexpensive compared to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly. Only thing I'm on the fence about is: how much power will this draw from my smartphone's battery? If I have to recharge my phone after only a couple hours of use, then that might be a dealbreaker for me.



It does indeed use a noticeable amount of battery from my phone. I don't think it would be possible to get this amount of power otherwise. For longer listening sessions I'd recommend a splitter and an external power bank.


----------



## peter123

CactusPete23 said:


> Thought I read that many smartphones don't have the power to drive this?  And you need splitter with battery pack...



It works with my Galaxy S8 but as already mentioned the battery drain is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Lurk650

CactusPete23 said:


> Thought I read that many smartphones don't have the power to drive this?  And you need splitter with battery pack...


The E1DA PowerDAC needs the splitter to run from the smartphone bc you need the phone charging at the same time.


----------



## HungryPanda

I need to find a splitter of some sort, I'll look on Amazon


----------



## courierdriver

peter123 said:


> It does indeed use a noticeable amount of battery from my phone. I don't think it would be possible to get this amount of power otherwise. For longer listening sessions I'd recommend a splitter and an external power bank.


Thanks for your response. I may need to re evaluate this then. If I have to add a power bank to my phone and this dongle, this new stack may actually be bigger than what I currently am using...which is not ideal, and defeats what I'm trying to accomplish...which is to free up the back camera, reduce the overall weight, and regain my phone's functionality as a smartphone, instead of a host for music playback. Guess I'm stuck again with trying to find a Dap that has the power and functionality I want for less than $700 Cdn. I'd love an M11, but even that is over $700 right now, and it's in short supply.


----------



## Light - Man

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for your response. I may need to re evaluate this then. If I have to add a power bank to my phone and this dongle, this new stack may actually be bigger than what I currently am using...which is not ideal, and defeats what I'm trying to accomplish...which is to free up the back camera, reduce the overall weight, and regain my phone's functionality as a smartphone, instead of a host for music playback. Guess I'm stuck again with trying to find a Dap that has the power and functionality I want for less than $700 Cdn. I'd love an M11, but even that is over $700 right now, and it's in short supply.


It sounds like the Hiby R3 might be right up your street (safely hopefully).


----------



## Light - Man

peter123 said:


> It does indeed use a noticeable amount of battery from my phone. I don't think it would be possible to get this amount of power otherwise. For longer listening sessions I'd recommend a splitter and an external power bank.


Hey Peter, are you sure that there is not a bat inside your new toy, sucking the life out of your battery?


----------



## tomscy2000

*TO2 Audio TD40 AT* --- anyone have experience with it? No? I thought so.

Anyhoo, here's a brief rundown:

4 BA (an ED-sized tweeter, an ED-sized midrange driver, and two CI-sized woofers), 3-Way, with two dip switches for tone shaping
Uses UE/UM/QDC-style extruded 2-pin connectors
Looks nicely made; packaging seems complete, with enough polish
FR looks decent enough
Price converted from RMB looks to be between $310 (discounted price) and $360 (MSRP)
Closest known comparison seems to be the BGVP ArtMagic VG4






Here's a YouTube video introduction to their company:

​


----------



## courierdriver

Light - Man said:


> It sounds like the Hiby R3 might be right up your street (safely hopefully).


I have looked into that unit, but if I recall correctly, the output power from the balanced out is less than that of the balanced out on my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp. I'm looking for an upgrade in power as well as a UI that will be at least as good as that of my smartphone. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## peter123

Light - Man said:


> Hey Peter, are you sure that there is not a bat inside your new toy, sucking the life out of your battery?



Ha ha, one can never be sure enough. If it's in there it's small that's for sure


----------



## drbluenewmexico

courierdriver said:


> Yes. I'm seriously looking at buying this thing, but I'm looking for some impressions from someone who owns it. I've got it in my Aliexpress cart now. It's even being offered with the USB-C splitter, so it looks like a nice combo, and rather inexpensive compared to something like an Audioquest Dragonfly. Only thing I'm on the fence about is: how much power will this draw from my smartphone's battery? If I have to recharge my phone after only a couple hours of use, then that might be a dealbreaker for me.


I just received my PowerDac V2 yesterday after forgetting i ordered it a month ago direction from HPToy...i almost screamed when i finally got it working after three hours of mistakenly trying to get it to drive my desktop system (no instructions in box , all lettering in chinese), but study of the HPToy site revealed pictures of how to set it up with smartphone and more operating info. The thing really is an audio miracle!  i ran a balanced cable out to my MicroZotl tube headphone amp, using it as a preamp, and
the Fostex Mohoghany X00 headphones suddenly woke up with a sound i had never imagined it had in them.  voices were floating in the middle of the stage, EDM sounded like i had my head inside a subwoofer, textures were sublime and
awesome,, in short, best 50$ ive ever spent hands down.  one caveat: turns out running an audioquest jitter reduction filter at the end of my high quality usb cable made a big different in volume and clarity. not sure why, but it works.
anyway..go for it! asap!!!


----------



## Alboxing

FastAndClean said:


> here is a FR response of my very bright sounding Sabaj DA3 dac (the reason why i don't like the amazing sounding for the price NX7)



I also used to think the Sabaj DA3 was unlistenable, I still kept it though, then eventually running some experiments I understood what the issue was and how to make it sound good.

The DA3 is HIGHLY sensitivy to power and ground noise issues of whatever is powering it (computer, in my case).

I found two iFi's products really "transform" the way it sounds, they are the iDefender + iPower to inject low noise power instead of noisy USB power, also with some ground noise filtering thanks to the idefender.
The iSilencer works really well with the DA3 too.

The sound turns from glarey, harsh to detailed and extended, with highs that extend but stay "soft" and not aggressive.

Oh and also try using an USB-IF certified usb C to A cable, like an amazon basics one.

That is what worked for me. Sounds great with clean power, the DA3 probably has very marginal power filtering onboard.


----------



## rbf1138

Because I have yet to find an answer anywhere else: On the Ikko OH1, does anyone know which hole is the positive polarity? I'm using aftermarket cables and while they denote the positive pin with a dot the Ikko has no marking indicating which hole takes what pin.


----------



## nraymond

rbf1138 said:


> Because I have yet to find an answer anywhere else: On the Ikko OH1, does anyone know which hole is the positive polarity? I'm using aftermarket cables and while they denote the positive pin with a dot the Ikko has no marking indicating which hole takes what pin.



I don't know offhand, but as long as you are consistent with which way you plug in the left and right cables, phase only matters when doing live work or DJ work where you hear the same sound outside the earphone (your voice, instruments, music you are playing on speakers) as you hear on the earphones, i.e. when the same sound can come into the ear from two different sources but out of phase (they will cancel each other out to an extent, much the way active noise reduction works). Otherwise, if the sound you hear from the earphones is not coming into your ear from another place at the same time, phase won't be a factor (i.e. whether the driver is pushing or pulling at any given moment won't have an impact on the overall sound).


----------



## Otto Motor

The TRN V90 have arrived. Elephant for scale. 



Spoiler: TRN V90 with TRN T1 "upgrade cable"


----------



## coflaes

Otto Motor said:


> The TRN V90 have arrived. Elephant for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRN V90 with TRN T1 "upgrade cable"


First impressions please.


----------



## evvukg

Impressions please!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 22, 2019)

BLON BL-03

STEP 1: DIDN'T BELIEF OR LETMUSICBURN
STEP 2: OPPTYED CBLE AND EARTPS IN GRBDGE...CRP
STEP 3: NEVERGVEUP AND USD OTHR CHPCABLE AND EARTPS
STEP 4: ANNOTATED GOOD SND...CPBLE EARPHONE
STEP 5: BX TOO BIG...NTHNG IN IT

RESULT: MY DRIAMS CAME TRUE. PCTURS AND RVW TO FOLLOW.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2019)

coflaes said:


> First impressions please.


First remarks are here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-58#post-15139952

UPDATE: I used them all afternoon listening to a Metallica Concert (Berlin 2019) at relatively high volume...great, not distorting and not fatiguing at all. My first impressions are very good, the whole package is good: haptic/feel, comfort/fit, and sound. Isolation? No idea, but Metallica left the street traffic no chance.

Pictures on my blog.


----------



## courierdriver

Otto Motor said:


> The TRN V90 have arrived. Elephant for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TRN V90 with TRN T1 "upgrade cable"


So...your cat is named "Elephant"? Kitty paws, I know when I see em! Got 3 cats myself. Would've been nice to see a full pic of your cat. Lol!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> So...your cat is named "Elephant"? Kitty paws, I know when I see em! Got 3 cats myself. Would've been nice to see a full pic of your cat. Lol!


Cat is called Sybil. She is sometimes in my pants.


----------



## courierdriver

Otto Motor said:


> Cat is called Sybil. She is sometimes in my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sybil the cat


Yup...I totally understand! In the attached pic, you will see a half box of beer and a half box of Bear. Sounds close enough, but really different.


----------



## FastAndClean

TRI I4 is here , first impressions soon


----------



## FastAndClean

If anyone is from Oslo, Norway, i am giving up NICEHCK NX7 for free, write me a pm


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> If anyone is from Oslo, Norway, i am giving up NICEHCK NX7 for free, write me a pm



I saw a documentary about Oslo once...can I 'ave em?


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> ...can I 'ave em?


@peter123 was faster than you, he is not from Oslo but hey, still from Norway


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> @peter123 was faster than you, he is not from Oslo but hey, still from Norway



 I was only Joking - Anyway, you have to be up really early in the morning to beat that bloody peter123. That man is worse than a cockerel . . .  Not that I've ever met him / or know him


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> I was only Joking - Anyway, you have to be up really early in the morning to beat that bloody peter123. That man is worse than a cockerel . . .  Not that I've ever met him / or know him


he was a little bit edgy lately with me after my NX7 review, but i am a cool guy and will send him a gift


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> he was a little bit edgy lately with me after my NX7 review, but i am a cool guy and will send him a gift



This will be good then, for him to hear them.


----------



## HungryPanda

After you posted that I stuck the NiceHCK NX7 in my ears. (balanced 8 core cable) and plugged into my LG V30 thinQ via an adapter and they sound terrific


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> After you posted that I stuck the NiceHCK NX7 in my ears. (balanced 8 core cable) and plugged into my LG V30 thinQ via an adapter and they sound terrific


great synergy with the v30


----------



## Dsnuts

So a bit of a heads up. Aliexpress sales will happen in 3 days. Good time to snap up on some cables you been meaning to try on your phones. Earphones will be on sale from your favorite vendors on the express. Though this will be the presale before the big one 11/11 should be the next big sale. I am thinking stuff will be even cheaper then but.. Next sales prices aren't too shabby.


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> After you posted that I stuck the NiceHCK NX7 in my ears. (balanced 8 core cable) and plugged into my LG V30 thinQ via an adapter and they sound terrific


that thing will never sound terrific to me, you can take the edge off sure, but the tonality in the mids and the treble will stay, why sitting here at home without use, Peter may like them


----------



## FastAndClean

soon Wiljen will post his review on NX7, it is similar to mine, i am not the only one


----------



## HungryPanda

I tip rolled like crazy but am enjoying the NX7 a lot. My ears must be mental


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 23, 2019)

I am most certainly mental. I enjoy my NX7 raw and unfiltered. No jimmy hats for me.


----------



## ldo77

After my v30, the nx7 paires well with the shanling m0, too


----------



## Waqar

drbluenewmexico said:


> I just received my PowerDac V2 yesterday after forgetting i ordered it a month ago direction from HPToy...i almost screamed when i finally got it working after three hours of mistakenly trying to get it to drive my desktop system (no instructions in box , all lettering in chinese), but study of the HPToy site revealed pictures of how to set it up with smartphone and more operating info. The thing really is an audio miracle!  i ran a balanced cable out to my MicroZotl tube headphone amp, using it as a preamp, and
> the Fostex Mohoghany X00 headphones suddenly woke up with a sound i had never imagined it had in them.  voices were floating in the middle of the stage, EDM sounded like i had my head inside a subwoofer, textures were sublime and
> awesome,, in short, best 50$ ive ever spent hands down.  one caveat: turns out running an audioquest jitter reduction filter at the end of my high quality usb cable made a big different in volume and clarity. not sure why, but it works.
> anyway..go for it! asap!!!




I am about too Order this one, but where did you find those pica that helped you out with setting this device up?


----------



## CactusPete23

Waqar said:


> I am about too Order this one, but where did you find those pica that helped you out with setting this device up?


Does this site help you out any?  https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/products


----------



## Waqar

CactusPete23 said:


> Does this site help you out any?  https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/products



IT kind of does, thanks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

would have loved to give my opinion of the NX7, but China Post is so damn confusing. Tracking says it arrived in san Fran days ago, as does USPS, but updates kind of froze 4-5 days ago, so now I have no idea where it is or what's going on? Why I hate ordering stuff from Ali. I prefer Amazon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Been listening to my FW01's in bed lately. Such an awesome sound. Love the detail retrieval and 3D sound. Excellent timbre. Too bad the fit is almost useless and only good for stationary listening. The housings are just too big and bulky, the sound tubes are too short, and even with XL tips, getting a decent seal is achievable only if you don't plan to move around too much. Results may vary. 

If not for the terrible fit, they'd possibly be my #1 earphone in my collection, but alas, bleck! I saw the new JVC woodies had that custom iem shape, and that would take care of the god awful fit, but they decided to crank up the cost by 4-5X more. I'll pass.


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> After you posted that I stuck the NiceHCK NX7 in my ears. (balanced 8 core cable) and plugged into my LG V30 thinQ via an adapter and they sound terrific


I started out the night trying out my new RY4S 32 ohm mmcx, along with a banned brand silver plated 4 core 2.5 balanced mmcx cable. After a half hour of trying to get the RY4S to fit, I gave up and went to the NX7. I'm going on 4 hours now, and just love the details. I've thrown everything at it: Rhianna, Bob Marley, Sade, Krokus, Ratt, Robert Palmer...and a bunch of other stuff I can't even remember at the moment. I just love the NX7! With the right tips, and a bit of EQ, this set is incredible. Not perfect, but immensely enjoyable. If I wanna really hear the lyrics and details in a song, these are my go to's. Never gonna give these up.


----------



## courierdriver (Aug 24, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of a heads up. Aliexpress sales will happen in 3 days. Good time to snap up on some cables you been meaning to try on your phones. Earphones will be on sale from your favorite vendors on the express. Though this will be the presale before the big one 11/11 should be the next big sale. I am thinking stuff will be even cheaper then but.. Next sales prices aren't too shabby.


I'll definitely be getting something. There's a bunch of stuff in my cart at the moment. Really want to get a nice balanced output DAP though. Writing this as I'm listening to Rhianna on my rig, using the NX7. I'm totally in love with the SQ of that set. Thanks bro, for putting me onto this. Any recs for a less than $300 dap, with a good decent powered balanced output? Right now, I'm torn between the Xduoo X20 and the Faudio FA2 DSD. The F-Audio is about $30 less, and it is easily moddable with different OP amps. I think the dac chip, is even swappable. The Xduoo X20 has a faster and more efficient UI, but isn't easily moddable. I really want a dedicated dap for music but can't afford something like a Fiio M11 or Shanling m5s. I need balanced output and a SD card slot/reader. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> I tip rolled like crazy but am enjoying the NX7 a lot. My ears must be mental


Guess my ears are mental too. Love the NX7


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> would have loved to give my opinion of the NX7, but China Post is so damn confusing. Tracking says it arrived in san Fran days ago, as does USPS, but updates kind of froze 4-5 days ago, so now I have no idea where it is or what's going on? Why I hate ordering stuff from Ali. I prefer Amazon.


Next time you order something from Aliexpress, choose Aliexpress Standard Shipping with tracking. It's usually free, but even when it's not, I still pay the extra 2-4 bucks extra. Everything I've ever ordered has arrived to me within 1.5-3 weeks...and no extra taxes or fees.


----------



## nraymond

courierdriver said:


> Next time you order something from Aliexpress, choose Aliexpress Standard Shipping with tracking. It's usually free, but even when it's not, I still pay the extra 2-4 bucks extra. Everything I've ever ordered has arrived to me within 1.5-3 weeks...and no extra taxes or fees.



Aliexpresss standard shipping can be good, but it can vary. It’s a logistics service that abstracts the underlying carriers. I live on the east coast of the US and in the last year two packages shipped by AliExpress Standard Shipping never left China according to tracking, and after three months of waiting never reached me. I opened disputes and did ultimately get refunds. I have had better luck with ePacket, which is an integration with USPS, both in terms of speed and consistent delivery. Of course it all may vary where you are, but I thought I’d share my experience.


----------



## Dsnuts

courierdriver said:


> I'll definitely be getting something. There's a bunch of stuff in my cart at the moment. Really want to get a nice balanced output DAP though. Writing this as I'm listening to Rhianna on my rig, using the NX7. I'm totally in love with the SQ of that set. Thanks bro, for putting me onto this. Any recs for a less than $300 dap, with a good decent powered balanced output? Right now, I'm torn between the Xduoo X20 and the Faudio FA2 DSD. The F-Audio is about $30 less, and it is easily moddable with different OP amps. I think the dac chip, is even swappable. The Xduoo X20 has a faster and more efficient UI, but isn't easily moddable. I really want a dedicated dap for music but can't afford something like a Fiio M11 or Shanling m5s. I need balanced output and a SD card slot/reader. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.



It has been discontinued but I absolutely love my Shanling M3s. It is being sold on Musicteck new for $199.  Both single ended and balanced is excellent. I read a report that the newer Shanling M2x has similarities to the Shanling M5s in sonic character and functionality.  I found a slightly used shanling M5s for $340 here from Musicteck. https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-music-player-like-new?variant=18617498075198

Don't know if they ship to Canada but you can most certainly find out.  If you can stretch your money a bit.. Shanling M5s SQ is absolutely outstanding.. Very dynamic in sonics and has one of the absolute best balanced out..Good amount of power easy to use and is also very reliable/ bug free experience out of anything I own. Doesnt have android. quick to boot, quicker to use. Most importantly.. The sonics. Best sounding Shanling player by far.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> It has been discontinued but I absolutely love my Shanling M3s. It is being sold on Musicteck new for $199.  Both single ended and balanced is excellent. I read a report that the newer Shanling M2x has similarities to the Shanling M5s in sonic character and functionality.  I found a slightly used shanling M5s for $340 here from Musicteck. https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-music-player-like-new?variant=18617498075198
> 
> Don't know if they ship to Canada but you can most certainly find out.  If you can stretch your money a bit.. Shanling M5s SQ is absolutely outstanding.. Very dynamic in sonics and has one of the absolute best balanced out..Good amount of power easy to use and is also very reliable/ bug free experience out of anything I own. Doesnt have android. quick to boot, quicker to use. Most importantly.. The sonics. Best sounding Shanling player by far.


Thanks for the suggestions. I actually have an M5S in my Aliexpress cart at the moment but the price is still a bit high for me at $560+ CDN. The Musicteck price after currency conversion would probably be around the same, but I always end up paying extra for duties and taxes for anything shipped from the US, so I think I'll just wait a few more months for Aliexpress's 11/11 sale. That will give me time to save up a bit more $ and get something like the M5S or the M11. I'm in a bit of a quandary at the moment. My current setup of Samsung S8+, Fiio Q1MK2, linked via USB OTG cable; sounds so good and is so versatile (I also use the Q1MK2 as a dac/amp for my desktop computer, and as a line out to my powered desktop speakers), that it's hard to justify spending hundreds or a thousand dollars more on a DAP, when the SQ is already so great with my current setup. I just want to be able to let my smartphone be a smartphone again, but I think I might have to be a bit more patient, save some more money, and then see what the November sale brings.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I am most certainly mental. I enjoy my NX7 raw and unfiltered. No jimmy hats for me.


Ditto!


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys!
TSMR-6 and TSMR-5 are in the house! They look excellent and sound even better! 

Here is a quick picture of my TSMR-6 custom shell. I think this is some outstanding craftsmanship work from the company.


----------



## courierdriver

So, tonight I decided to do a comparison between the NICEHCK NX7 and the TFZ NO.3. Since I got the Nicehck 8 core SPC cable and the similar but pure copper Nicehck 8 core cable (both with a 2.5mm balanced termination), I decided to compare the TFZ with the SPC cable installed, to the NX7, with the pure copper installed. Source is my Samsung S8+ (using Flac and wma files from the SD card installed on that device, as well as my downloaded Spotify files/albums), connected via a Fiio CL06 data transfer cable to my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp. For this evening though, I spent most of my time listening to Spotify files. I started the night with the TFZ NO.3, listening to Rhianna (Dem Haters, Please don't stop the music, Umbrella, Pon de replay) with the No.3, and it sounded much better than before I swapped the cable. The bass/sub-bass is this iem's strong suit. It's got powerful impact, with a bit of warmth and nice slam. The mids are also quite clear, but are kinda recessed for me. Compared to the NX7 and the KZ ZS10 PRO, the mids are a step backwards. I prefer more forward mids, so this isn't my preferred presentation. With the treble, the No.3 seems kinda rolled off compared to the NX7 and ZS10 PRO. I find this set a bit lacking in higher end details. The SPC cable helps alot compared to before, but I'd be curious if a pure silver cable might help bring out more of the mids and treble. So far, imho the No.3 is a bass forward beast. I can appreciate it for that...but I want bass and mids and treble clarity all together. That's what the NX7 brings to the table. Along with the the tracks that I previously mentioned, I also listened to a pile of old school 80's heavy metal/glam metal, like Dio, Motley Crue, Black sabbath (the Dio years), and Krokus. The NX7 just kills the No.3 for tightness in the bass, as well as details in the mids and treble, imo. The No.3 is great for hip hop, rap, dance, edm...but for me, even with those genres, I still like my mids and highs to come across along with the bass. That's where the NX7 shines. It gives me the deep, tight, fast, articulate bass that I want; with all the higher frequency details easily discernable. Listening to the metal I enjoy, I'm hard to find fault with the NX7. These are detailed, articulate and fun...all at the same time.


----------



## Waqar

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> TSMR-6 and TSMR-5 are in the house! They look excellent and sound even better!
> 
> Here is a quick picture of my TSMR-6 custom shell. I think this is some outstanding craftsmanship work from the company.



I just need to get myself a tsmr iem, looks like i May like them alot.


----------



## Animagus

Waqar said:


> I just need to get myself a tsmr iem, looks like i May like them alot.



PM me if you need help in choosing. Happy to help!


----------



## jant71

So, what about this new NX7 killer, the KBEAR Hi7...


----------



## Dsnuts

I am thinking the folks that made them Kbear Hi7 is the same exact people that made the NX7 and KZ and Woo and BGVP and CCA ect ect. They all advertise the same and ulimately look similar. Same OEM different names. Hi7 looks interesting however. Anyone gonna bite?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I'm asking the store to give me a better image of the frequency response of Hi7, though I don't have much confident with KZ-related stuff now. Part of the reason why I still tolerate the hits and misses of TRN is that they try to separate themselves from KZ (remember reading somewhere that TRN was created by former KZ engineers).


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking the folks that made them Kbear Hi7 is the same exact people that made the NX7 and KZ and Woo and BGVP and CCA ect ect. They all advertise the same and ulimately look similar. Same OEM different names. Hi7 looks interesting however. Anyone gonna bite?



I'm tempted. I took a chance when I bought the KBEAR TRI I4, and that worked out. The shell is vaguely reminiscent of some other IEMs, but to my knowledge the venting looks pretty unique. Interesting that they don't disclose exact driver types or arrangements. Also 12 ohm resistance with 106db sensitivity is pretty sensitive for a multi-driver IEM, no?


----------



## peter123 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking the folks that made them Kbear Hi7 is the same exact people that made the NX7 and KZ and Woo and BGVP and CCA ect ect. They all advertise the same and ulimately look similar. Same OEM different names. Hi7 looks interesting however. Anyone gonna bite?



I've got a pair of Hi7 on the way. Thanks to @FastAndClean I should be able to compare them with the NX7 when they arrive.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Waqar said:


> I am about too Order this one, but where did you find those pica that helped you out with setting this device up?


see HBB video


----------



## Waqar

drbluenewmexico said:


> see HBB video



Thanks, allready did after i posted. CAnt wait for this amp.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> I am thinking the folks that made them Kbear Hi7 is the same exact people that made the NX7 and KZ and Woo and BGVP and CCA ect ect. They all advertise the same and ulimately look similar. Same OEM different names. Hi7 looks interesting however. Anyone gonna bite?


Yep, have one coming. 

And I finally found my old tackle box from 20 years ago, when fishing around Lake Athbasca near Uranium City, Saskatchewan...the hooks went into storage again.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 26, 2019)

if anyone wants to try the kbear hi7 which sounds like 1k iems according to the makers lol u can get it here

https://www.amazon.co.jp/KBEAR-HI7-ハイブリッドHIFIイヤホン-鮮明で躍動的なワイドレンジサウンドを提供-リケーブル可能/dp/B07WVW6WTT


----------



## Otto Motor

zazaboy said:


> if anyone wants to try the kbear hi7 which sounds like 1k iems according to the makers lol u can get it here
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/KBEAR-HI7-ハイブリッドHIFIイヤホン-鮮明で躍動的なワイドレンジサウンドを提供-リケーブル可能/dp/B07WVW6WTT


1k yen...not Euros!!!!!


----------



## jant71 (Aug 26, 2019)

Design looks good for fit including wearing down after swapping sides(obviously with a cable w/o guides like my Fiio short cord)...




I am more interested in how open they are and the bass and staging. I have been a fan of more vented designs when they are done well.

And ummm, it says "$1000" not Yen or Euro. Otto...costs 10K Yen and has sound of 1K yen earphones???

This is the blue...




I'm liking the gun metal  a little better for how the venting looks and how it goes with the black cable and tips.


----------



## zazaboy

@Otto Motor Yeah man what were you thinking lol


----------



## MrDelicious

Maybe it sounds like a $1k IEM that sounds like a $50 IEM. 

Utterly pointless marketing drivel.


----------



## Ziggomatic

MrDelicious said:


> Maybe it sounds like a $1k IEM that sounds like a $50 IEM.
> 
> Utterly pointless marketing drivel.


 
The NX7 was introduced using similar language, and that got a lot of attention, so maybe not so pointless.


----------



## MrDelicious

Ziggomatic said:


> The NX7 was introduced using similar language, and that got a lot of attention, so maybe not so pointless.


I'll admit, it surely turns heads. But it doesn't mean anything. Might as well say it sounds like a brand new BMW or a pair of big ol' titties.


----------



## Dsnuts

So posted about these foams a while ago. Cheaper chinese foams from Aliexpress. I honestly feel these are worth owning for your earphones. They seem to last roughly a year or so for a set with regular use but considering they give you 20 pairs for less than a $10 spot. One of the better deals for tips that actually works extremely well. 

They usually go for $12ish but is on sale for less than $10. Get em while they are hot. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1baf4c4dxSzzkf


----------



## Otto Motor

The excellent *TRN V90* rock Asia right now...and my blog. Superb tuning.



Spoiler: Rocking...


----------



## Lurk650

Dsnuts said:


> So posted about these foams a while ago. Cheaper chinese foams from Aliexpress. I honestly feel these are worth owning for your earphones. They seem to last roughly a year or so for a set with regular use but considering they give you 20 pairs for less than a $10 spot. One of the better deals for tips that actually works extremely well.
> 
> They usually go for $12ish but is on sale for less than $10. Get em while they are hot. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1baf4c4dxSzzkf


They are basically the standard ChiFi Foamies that come with most gear? I think I threw all of mine out but will double check, never used them. I think I'm starting to prefer foamies. I really like the Dekoni Bulletz but a bit expensive, better than Comply IMO, but they've gotten mixed in with other foamies so now I have no idea what's what lol.


----------



## assassin10000

Those dekoni foams look exactly like the chifi ones to me. Have you compared them side by side?

The comply are shaped different and I can see the material porosity is different.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 28, 2019)

These Chi fi foams are extra squishy and have a silicone core in the middle which help retain the bass/ sonics of iems. I like these much better than complys. Complys end up just collecting dust for me. They are too stiff and loose something in the sound always for me so they get shelved. Not these foams. These foams have the best of both regular foam for comfort and isolation and sound of silicones since the core of them is silicone. Basically these are better than symbios for me since these are what the symbios with foams are trying to replicate sonically.

Plus they cost less than $10 for 20 pairs during sales period right now. Completely worth a set. Which will last you a long time. I have a set on my NX7 actually now and I get better isolation vs Spiral dots while retaining the bass end of the sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

assassin10000 said:


> Those dekoni foams look exactly like the chifi ones to me. Have you compared them side by side?
> 
> The comply are shaped different and I can see the material porosity is different.



I own a set of Dekoni foams and the Chi fi foams are softer/ squishier by a margin resulting in better more conforming fit in my ears. They take on a similar look but another reason why I like these Chi fi ones is the opening on the TX400 TX500 knock offs are wider than both the larger Dekoni and the Complys.  So basicaly if you guys like what the Spiral dots do for your earphones but wanted the better comfort and isolation of foams.

I am completely sold on these cheap foams out of China.  Hurry before Trump raises foam taxes. lol.


----------



## jant71

Seems Bisonicr has a pair of the Hi7 in and the early impression sounds like an NX7 with bigger stage. Mid-high slight focus with great resolution/details but also a big soundstage.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> These Chi fi foams are extra squishy and have a silicone core in the middle which help retain the bass/ sonics of iems. I like these much better than complys. Complys end up just collecting dust for me. They are too stiff and loose something in the sound always for me so they get shelved. Not these foams. These foams have the best of both regular foam for comfort and isolation and sound of silicones since the core of them is silicone. Basically these are better than symbios for me since these are what the symbios with foams are trying to replicate sonically.
> 
> Plus they cost less than $10 for 20 pairs during sales period right now. Completely worth a set. Which will last you a long time. I have a set on my NX7 actually now and I get better isolation vs Spiral dots while retaining the bass end of the sound.


These look an awful lot like Newbee foams. Have you tried Newbee foams, yet? I use them on all my iems atm. Wide bores, much more squishy and comfortable than Complys or Dekoni, and don't disintegrate like the latter two. Like a cross between foams and silicones...while retaining the bass of foams and the clarity of silicones...but without the itchiness of foams, or ear sweat itchiness that I always experience with silicones.


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> These look an awful lot like Newbee foams. Have you tried Newbee foams, yet? I use them on all my iems atm. Wide bores, much more squishy and comfortable than Complys or Dekoni, and don't disintegrate like the latter two. Like a cross between foams and silicones...while retaining the bass of foams and the clarity of silicones...but without the itchiness of foams, or ear sweat itchiness that I always experience with silicones.


The difference between the Newbee foams and Comply or Dekoni is like putting soft cotton in your ears, versus sticking a piece of a Grado earpad, or a scouring sponge that you would use to scrub your pots and pans into your ears. What would you prefer?


----------



## Dsnuts

jant71 said:


> Seems Bisonicr has a pair of the Hi7 in and the early impression sounds like an NX7 with bigger stage. Mid-high slight focus with great resolution/details but also a big soundstage.



I am in for a pair. I have a sneaking feeling that these are made by the same people that made the NX7. Should be interesting. 

For guys that want to try the Hi7. AKaudio site has them for their surprise bag. If you include a cable or two like I did from AK site you will get even a better deal. I got 2 cables with the order and got an additional $5 from AK and another $8 from aliexpress. Who don't like discounts.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 29, 2019)

One last tip on shopping for cables on aliexpress. Some of the best cables for the bucks can be had right now on aliexpress. If you guys are curious about what cables to get. Look up the cheap cable thread for details but I can say it is worth shopping around. Each vendor has a variety of cables to buy be it balanced or single ended in any termination you need. However if you look at the main earphone manufacturer sites. You know which ones.

They all have similar cables but one shop will have the same cable your looking for. For much less than another. They are all the same cables. If they look like the cable your looking for then it is them..

So in other words. It is worth looking around on the various shops. I got cables from 2 different vendors as one carried a cable that was $5 cheaper than the other and visa versa. Happy shopping and you got 2 more days till end of sales.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 29, 2019)

Nobody has asked me yet how the hyped NiceHCK NX7 compares to the not-yet hyped TRN V90...but, believe me, both trains will be colliding soon. Coming to Head-Fi and a blog near you: the *Cage Match*.

That’s how it works: we put two pieces in the cage, lock the door, and let them in there for a few days, let them cook for a bit…and only one of them gets to come out.

Our inaugural fight is between two currently hot budget iems: the *NiceHCK NX7* (first batch of 2000 sold out) and its challenger, the up-and-coming *TRN V90*. We also throw a NiceHCK M6 in the cage with them, possibly as referee. Expect a fierce fight.

Is in the works and will come to you soon.



Spoiler: Cage Match teaser


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 29, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Nobody has asked me yet how the hyped NiceHCK NX7 compares to the not-yet hyped TRN V90...but, believe me, both trains will be colliding soon. Coming to Head-Fi and a blog near you: the *Cage Match*.
> 
> That’s how it works: we put two pieces in the cage, lock the door, and let them in there for a few days, let them cook for a bit…and only one of them gets to come out.
> 
> ...


 "Hot" is nice description of the NX7, they sure will make your ears hot on fire


----------



## zachmal

Otto Motor said:


> Nobody has asked me yet how the hyped NiceHCK NX7 compares to the not-yet hyped TRN V90...but, believe me, both trains will be colliding soon. Coming to Head-Fi and a blog near you: the *Cage Match*.
> 
> That’s how it works: we put two pieces in the cage, lock the door, and let them in there for a few days, let them cook for a bit…and only one of them gets to come out.
> 
> ...



related to that - there are some insights on NX7 vs. TRN V90:



search for TRN V90 in google and open it in the translated form

https://www.hkepc.com/forum/ is the site

or open it via google chrome and use the in-built translation functionality


(translate.google.com text from Chinese)


> I am all on the left! Fine only over NX7, no D-diamond corners, comfortable to wear, soundproof and good, I feel good only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



appears like NX7 is really a great success for chi-fi


----------



## Otto Motor

zachmal said:


> related to that - there are some insights on NX7 vs. TRN V90:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There cannot be enough informed opinions on these two gladiators. But be careful: in my cage, each of them is modified/on steroids (micropore tape vs. Spiral Dots).


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 30, 2019)

And now to the big guns: introducing the *AME Custom Argent Universal Hybrid Electrostatic*.



Spoiler: Specs



The Argent, universal fit, hybrid electrostatic IEM integrates four balanced armature drivers and two high frequency electrostatic tweeters for an immersive, well-rounded sound featuring warm lows and sparkling vocals.


Dual Low Frequency Balanced Armature Drivers
Single Mid Frequency Balanced Armature Driver
Single High Frequency Balanced Armature Driver
Dual High and Super High Frequency Electrostatic Tweeters
Four Way Crossover Network
6N OCC Pure Copper Silver Plated Cables
Frequency Range: 10Hz - 80kHz (Theoretical)
Sensitivity: 100db SPL (@1kHz)
Impedance: 19Ω @ 1kHz (DCR 62Ω - 43Ω)





Spoiler: Measurements














UPDATE: I listened to them for some but not enough time though to make any definitive statements (of course do they sound good and I like the sound) - but I know it will be a challenge for me to do justice to them as I am not really familiar with the $1000 plus territory. A good opportunity for a reviewer to grow.

But I know one thing for sure: I am really glad this is a demo. I'd feel very uncomfortable pocketing them in exchange of...you know the rest. In this case, honesty could mean admitting that the reviewer may not be able to cover all bases...that's why the attentive reader should look at the broad body of reviews to form an opinion.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the NX7 plugged into my Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 and they sound great, no, terrific.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I have the NX7 plugged into my Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 and they sound great, no, terrific.



Are you on the train?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I am just passed Sidcup


----------



## peter123

LOL!


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> LOL!



Lol...some people might be happy to know that the NX7 can be enjoyed on the train. But of course I just wanted to know when he will be home


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> Lol...some people might be happy to know that the NX7 can be enjoyed on the train. But of course I just wanted to know when he will be home



Ha ha, I figured


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I have the NX7 plugged into my Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 and they sound great, no, terrific.


Is Lotoo Paw something rude?


----------



## HungryPanda

No just a great sounding dap


----------



## slowpickr

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you on the train?


I thought you meant the hype train LOL


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 29, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Nobody has asked me yet how the hyped NiceHCK NX7 compares to the not-yet hyped TRN V90...but, believe me, both trains will be colliding soon. Coming to Head-Fi and a blog near you: the *Cage Match*.
> 
> That’s how it works: we put two pieces in the cage, lock the door, and let them in there for a few days, let them cook for a bit…and only one of them gets to come out.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the proposed Cage Match between TRN V90 & NX7 should totally include (the cooler): Kbear Hi7!

...and re-name it: “*Stage Match”* haha!


----------



## mbwilson111

slowpickr said:


> I thought you meant the hype train LOL



LOL... nope... the Real Train... on his way home from a 12 hour shift with the NX7 in his ears


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Yes I am just passed Sidcup



Lord Sidcup (ref: P. G. Wodehouse)


----------



## activatorfly

DBaldock9 said:


> Lord Sidcup (ref: P. G. Wodehouse)


NX7th Earl of Sidcup - often known as "Spode" or "Lord Sidcup."


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> Nobody has asked me yet how the hyped NiceHCK NX7 compares to the not-yet hyped TRN V90...but, believe me, both trains will be colliding soon. Coming to Head-Fi and a blog near you: the *Cage Match*.
> 
> That’s how it works: we put two pieces in the cage, lock the door, and let them in there for a few days, let them cook for a bit…and only one of them gets to come out.
> 
> ...



Yeah ditch M6 and substitute Hi7 or Terminator instead.


----------



## earplug

nraymond said:


> Bit of a rambling review. Reviewer makes the mistake of saying the para C connector on the KZ was the same as the connector on the NX7. The NX7 connector is like TFZ (square, not rounded corners, and not as raised), which is not compatible with para C/QDC cables (but works fine with straight 0.78mm two pin cables).



Oh, I was looking for some balanced cables for the NX7 on Aliexpress. I thought that I should be searching for cables with a QDC connection. If QDC is not compatible, then is standard 2-pin the only option?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 29, 2019)

You like their cables...so how about an ISN earphone?!?!









https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h40.html

4 drivers hybrid earphone, United States’s Knowles 30095 and custom composite Balanced Armature and 9.2mm dynamic driver, $169

*Specification*

Brand:ISN Audio
Model: H40
Drive Unit:3 Balanced Armature+1 Dynamic driver
Sensitivity :110dB mW
Frequency response :10-30khz
Impedance :20ohm
Connector: MMCX
Plug: 3.5mm
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## nraymond

earplug said:


> Oh, I was looking for some balanced cables for the NX7 on Aliexpress. I thought that I should be searching for cables with a QDC connection. If QDC is not compatible, then is standard 2-pin the only option?



Yeah standard 2-pin is the way to go. NX7, TFZ, BLON BL-03, and Auglamour RT-3 all use this short, raised, rectangular (non-rounded) connector platform. Haven’t seen any third party cables with a shroud that fits over that yet.


----------



## tomscy2000

The Radioso seems significantly more attractive an option.


----------



## jant71

Jim has some new cables kinda ISN-like...


----------



## Ziggomatic

jant71 said:


> You like their cables...so how about an ISN earphone?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're interested, check your email if you're on Penon's list. They're running a $50-off promotion (with code) through October.


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> I have the NX7 plugged into my Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 and they sound great, no, terrific.


I just love my NX7 too, plugged into my Fiio Q1MK2, with a Nicehck 8 core copper balanced cable, and a set of Newbee foams. With the music I'm listening to most often lately (Motley Crue, Krokus, Bob Marley, Rihanna, Robert Palmer), and a bunch of other random downloaded Spotify albums; I'm totally luvin this set. I just discovered something about the NX7 that I also like...I can listen to em at lower volume levels, yet not miss out on anything. Isolation with the foams is great. Really happy I got these.


----------



## courierdriver

mbwilson111 said:


> Lol...some people might be happy to know that the NX7 can be enjoyed on the train. But of course I just wanted to know when he will be home


I knew immediately what you meant...Lol! But nice way to suggest what some call the "hype train"...even if it wasn't intended that way.


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> Jim has some new cables kinda ISN-like...


C16-3 looks awesome, but already have ISN C16, so I don't think I need another. C16-1...I only have an 8 core Nicehck balanced that looks like it, which I'm currently using on my TFZ NO.3. And I like it alot. It has breathed new life into a rather bassy and dark sounding iem, that I wasn't liking too much. I wish I could find a good pure silver cable for around $45-50, with 2 pin and 2.5mm balanced connector. I'd love to see if that would help bring up the mids and treble, and tighten up the bass a bit more.


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> Yeah standard 2-pin is the way to go. NX7, TFZ, BLON BL-03, and Auglamour RT-3 all use this short, raised, rectangular (non-rounded) connector platform. Haven’t seen any third party cables with a shroud that fits over that yet.


Agreed! I put a Nicehck SPC 2pin balanced cable on my NO.3 and it sounds alot better than with the standard cable. It works fine and fit of the cable to iem connector ends is pretty decent. Just be careful with your set and don't snag your cable on anything and you should be fine.


----------



## zachmal

In case you folks are eyeing the TRN V90 and want to pull trigger on low price / sale:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000100897405.html

AK Audio Store has them on offer for 39 USD during the sale right now !

The usual approach is to "Buy Now", then switch to "Other Payment", "Place Order" but then don't finalize just yet

sending the store a message to adjust the prize.

After that the new price applies during payment.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 19, 2019)

jant71 said:


> You like their cables...so how about an ISN earphone?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newly revised H40, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3007#post-15316243


----------



## crabdog

Here begins the flood of mass-produced Asian estat IEMs. I would love to do a side by side with something like the EE Wraith ($3,499) which didn't really resonate with me.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133232891.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.43.3bb72864nXewZh


----------



## zachmal

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32929300978.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.67752e0en7X1YF Newest CTZ 42BA Balanced Armature Unit Drivers Strongest Custom Made Earphone with 2Pin Cable for SONY DMPZ1 ZX300A A-35 PHA2A

21 BA drivers per side is even more impressive 

Never settle ^_^


----------



## peter123

Thanks to @FastAndClean I'm finally able to hear what the fuzz is all about 



 

Thanks again man!


----------



## Dcell7

Seems like NX7 has a little brother ...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2019)

DB3 is going to be more of a fun tuning. Much more bassier vs the NX7. Less detailed for certain but fun to listen to due to the bass emphasis.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dsnuts said:


> DB3 is going to be more of a fun tuning. Much more bassier vs the NX7. Less detailed for certain but fun to listen to due to the bass emphasis.



I'm really hoping they dial down the mid-bass and boost the lower treble just a bit. With some EQ I liked the prototype quite a bit more than the NX7.


----------



## Brooko

Otto Motor said:


> And now to the big guns: introducing the *AME Custom Argent Universal Hybrid Electrostatic*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just spent 12 hours with the Argent - will measure them later today to give something on another rig.  I really like what I'm hearing - these are extremely impressive.. Beautiful balance and extremely good detail.  More later.


----------



## Otto Motor

Brooko said:


> Just spent 12 hours with the Argent - will measure them later today to give something on another rig.  I really like what I'm hearing - these are extremely impressive.. Beautiful balance and extremely good detail.  More later.


Got EARs on my doorstop waiting to be unpacked. I also like them (great resolution, nothing overbearing) but I don't know what the competition offers. plungaudio.com in Calgary also produce hybrid electrostatics, will check their stuff out in store next week. Great learning experience.


----------



## courierdriver

peter123 said:


> Thanks to @FastAndClean I'm finally able to hear what the fuzz is all about
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again man!


Man, I an SOOOO gonna put my ISN C16 on the NX7 someday soon! The combo has such visual appeal! Love my copper hose. What are your thoughts on the combo?


----------



## audio123 (Aug 30, 2019)

Not a big fan of DM6 but I like the DH3 sound. Lively and engaging. Great for acoustics. Vocals are clear. BGVP nailed this one IMO.


----------



## ElectricSeoul

Brooko said:


> Just spent 12 hours with the Argent - will measure them later today to give something on another rig.  I really like what I'm hearing - these are extremely impressive.. Beautiful balance and extremely good detail.  More later.



Great to hear and looking forward to it!


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> Not a big fan of DM6 but I like the DH3 sound. Lively and engaging. Great for acoustics. Vocals are clear. BGVP nailed this one IMO.


How is the dynamic driver inside this? Overall, how does it compare to No.3 TI, oxygen and KXXS?


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> How is the dynamic driver inside this? Overall, how does it compare to No.3 TI, oxygen and KXXS?


I feel the bass is pretty good. Quick decay and quite punchy. Perhaps not as full as No.3 Ti and Oxygen. The DH3 strikes me with more vocals presence and crispier treble in my brief listen with 2 switches down. Cheers!


----------



## zazaboy

@audio123 what about the soundstage of isn he40?


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> I feel the bass is pretty good. Quick decay and quite punchy. Perhaps not as full as No.3 Ti and Oxygen. The DH3 strikes me with more vocals presence and crispier treble in my brief listen with 2 switches down. Cheers!



Any impression of the stage size and spacing of things??


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> DB3 is going to be more of a fun tuning. Much more bassier vs the NX7. Less detailed for certain but fun to listen to due to the bass emphasis.


Sucks for me, because I added the DB3 to my last order at list price.

Now $19.99 - $20.99
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3f4d3c00FW8Wcf&mp=1


----------



## Dcell7

lgcubana said:


> Sucks for me, because I added the DB3 to my last order at list price.
> 
> Now $19.99 - $20.99
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3f4d3c00FW8Wcf&mp=1



You should have waited as they are at a special introduction price now. 17 dollar withouth mic and 18 with mic. Just order and dont pay. Jim wil adjust the price then you can pay.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 1, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Sucks for me, because I added the DB3 to my last order at list price.
> 
> Now $19.99 - $20.99
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3f4d3c00FW8Wcf&mp=1





Dcell7 said:


> *You should have waited as they are at a special introduction price now*. 17 dollar withouth mic and 18 with mic. Just order and dont pay. Jim wil adjust the price then you can pay.



Don't know how I could've foreseen an upcoming sale.  But my order has already been paid for
&
Apparently they changed their minds on the discount.  As I stated $19.99 -  $20.99

I did reach out to Nicehck.  So I'll see what happens.


----------



## audio123

zazaboy said:


> @audio123 what about the soundstage of isn he40?


The soundstage of the ISN H40 is pretty good. Very enveloping presentation with more emphasis in depth.



jant71 said:


> Any impression of the stage size and spacing of things??


The stage width is alright but not out of your head kind. The depth is moderate. This is for 2 switches down. Cheers!


----------



## Coyro

loomisjohnson said:


> great synergy with the v30


I'd say with v40 it's not bad either.



courierdriver said:


> I just discovered something about the NX7 that I also like...I can listen to em at lower volume levels, yet not miss out on anything.


I second that. They tend to doing well on a lower volume. Losing some "fun" factor, undoubtedly, but the clarity remains and the details still persists.


----------



## cqtek (Sep 2, 2019)

I had the honor to be chosen by NiceHCK to evaluate a pre-release of the DB3. And I must say that its tuning is very different from that of the NX7. Its FR is more typical and similar to the Harman curve.
At first, and not knowing the price, I compared them with IEMs over $100. So, my first opinion was to extend the highs a little more, but not in gain, without peaks, but to raise the 6-8kHz zone a little more to give it a touch of brightness and a little more above to give it air.
But when I asked the price for which it was going to be sold I was pleasantly surprised. Then I said: Don't touch the tuning! For that price it's great. It clearly competes with the Revonext QT2 and in my opinion improves it. And it comes close to my beloved BQEYZ K1 (without surpassing it).
But now that it has come out I have seen its FR and it has been tuned by the same engineer as the one who tuned the NX7s...And I can no longer guarantee that it sounds the same...But that peak that appears between 7-9kHz scares me a lot...

Compare yourselves:




 


After my incident with NiceHCK I will not evaluate this product for them, although I must say that the pre-release of the DB3 I have I like very much.
To Caesar what is Caesar's.

However, it may also be possible for the treble of my graphics to be more attenuated.
You should know that the distance between the mouthpiece of the IEM and the edge of the microphone influences this sense. If the distance were smaller, the highs would have more gain. But, to maintain consistency, I always measure the IEMs with the same tips and at the same distance.


----------



## lgcubana

cqtek said:


> I had the honor to be chosen by NiceHCK to evaluate a pre-release of the DB3. And I must say that its tuning is very different from that of the NX7. Its FR is more typical and similar to the Harman curve.
> At first, and not knowing the price, I compared them with IEMs over $100. So, my first opinion was to extend the highs a little more, but not in gain, without peaks, but to raise the 6-8kHz zone a little more to give it a touch of brightness and a little more above to give it air.
> But when I asked the price for which it was going to be sold I was pleasantly surprised. Then I said: Don't touch the tuning! For that price it's great. It clearly competes with the Revonext QT2 and in my opinion improves it. And it comes close to my beloved BQEYZ K1 (without surpassing it).
> But now that it has come out I have seen its FR and it has been tuned by the same engineer as the one who tuned the NX7s...And I can no longer guarantee that it sounds the same...But that peak that appears between 7-9kHz scares me a lot...
> ...


If by incident, you mean their not valuing your opinion over their internal influence.  What’s the harm in doing a review between the beta and the final product ?

Might end up with a V2, that more resembles the beta.


----------



## cqtek

lgcubana said:


> If by incident, you mean their not valuing your opinion over their internal influence.  What’s the harm in doing a review between the beta and the final product ?
> 
> Might end up with a V2, that more resembles the beta.



There's no harm. It is only a matter of free time. It is ending my vacation and I already have reviews to write. So writing a review of a product that I don't know if it's production or not, for now it makes no sense. 
That doesn't mean that I can't give my opinion, which, in this case, and based on the unity I have, is very positive. 
What has a common profile? Yes, and it's true that within my collection this type of curve already makes me repetitive, but of course... not everyone can be like the Fiio FH7...


----------



## Coyro

cqtek said:


> That doesn't mean that I can't give my opinion, which, in this case, and based on the unity I have, is very positive.


It would be neat to see your opinion on a final version. From the vantage point of experience with the preview unit.


----------



## cqtek

lgcubana said:


> If by incident, you mean their not valuing your opinion over their internal influence.  What’s the harm in doing a review between the beta and the final product ?
> 
> Might end up with a V2, that more resembles the beta.



Sorry, now I've understood the first part of your message. My incident with NiceHCK has nothing to do with my opinion and advice about DB3. That incident happened after that collaboration. 
In any case, whatever they did with my advice, I don't care too much, I don't consider myself an audio guru, just another audio enthusiast.

And possibly they had other collaborators and put all the opinions in the cocktail shaker and then tuned the DB3.
But in reality, this is talk for talk, since I don't have the final product to comment on it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I should be getting a retial version of the DB3. I do have my beta version as well. My input to them was that they sounded good for the price. With the NX7 already being more analytical in tuning I figured a more bassier take is not a bad thing for a cheaper phone. 

I will be able to tell if they had any sound tweaks for the newer version. Will post about it when I get the retail version.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> I should be getting a retial version of the DB3. I do have my beta version as well. My input to them was that they sounded good for the price. With the NX7 already being more analytical in tuning I figured a more bassier take is not a bad thing for a cheaper phone.
> 
> I will be able to tell if they had any sound tweaks for the newer version. Will post about it when I get the retail version.



I ordered the DB3 today.  I was not going to but could not resist.  Too curious.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 4, 2019)

So I did get word that the DB3 retail version is infact retuned from the prototype I heard since May of this year.. So it seems Jim and crew are taking the more balanced approach to tuning vs bass first. Which is the best way to tune a phone at any level imo.





This will be interesting once I get the retail version.  I am also getting the new C-16 series cables that NiceHCK just introduced. Will let you all know how they are.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> So I did get word that the DB3 retail version is infact retuned from the prototype I heard since march of this year.. So it seems Jim and crew are taking the more balanced approach to tuning vs bass first. Which is the best way to tune a phone at any level imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the DB3 above or below the NX7 in the NiceHCK product line?


----------



## Dcell7

DBaldock9 said:


> Is the DB3 above or below the NX7 in the NiceHCK product line?



If price reflects the product line it is below the NX7.


----------



## Dsnuts

Most definitely below but for a $20 spot it has its own sound. It wont be as detailed as the NX7 and bass dynamic they are using is a graphene vs carbon nanotube that is on the NX7. Graphenes has little to no difference in their ability to do bass end vs Carbon Nanotube as far as I have heard so it will more or less come down to the tuning. 

My prototype sounded more of your traditional consumer variant with much bass and decent amount of balance from mids to treble but I got word they retuned it to be more balanced overall meaning the lessened the bass a bit possibly upped the treble a touch in the process.


----------



## Dsnuts

I find it interesting that these are tuned with the dynamics doing the core of the sound from bass to mids and the treble duties utilized by the single BA. The NX7 was done pretty much the same way. I am most definitley looking forward to hearing the final product. Even the prototype had much potential and now I heard they retuned them to be even better. Cant wait to hear them.


----------



## Otto Motor

KB EAR HI7: have not listened to them yet. What's evident is that smooth matte feel of the metal earpieces that popped up first in the TRN V90. Must be the latest trend. And the eartips is also the same as in quite a few similar priced recent multis...all of them from the same factory?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> KB EAR HI7: have not listened to them yet. What's evident is that smooth matte feel of the metal earpieces that popped up first in the TRN V90. Must be the latest trend. And the eartips is also the same as in quite a few similar priced recent multis...all of them from the same factory?



if I'm not mistaken, this kind of finish has been going on in yester-years on higher priced iems. maybe the cost of making them has come low enough that they can produce them on the cheaper iems? i rather like this finish, a bjt tougher to scratches and less of a finger print magnet


----------



## Otto Motor

The well-resolving TRN V90 is a 4+1 hybrid that is characterized by a warmish to neutral balanced tonality, which is well extended yet smooth at either end.

FULL REVIEW FINALLY on the grey blog.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm going to open up one of my V90 shells and reverse the connector so as to correct phase issue. Wish me luck.


----------



## baskingshark

HungryPanda said:


> I'm going to open up one of my V90 shells and reverse the connector so as to correct phase issue. Wish me luck.



They don't allow u to refund or return it for an out of phase IEM? I know it is pretty difficult to prove to the seller though.


----------



## lgcubana

HungryPanda said:


> I'm going to open up one of my V90 shells and reverse the connector so as to correct phase issue. Wish me luck.


Before you crack the V90s open: I'm assuming you must have an aftermarket, straight pin, 0.75 mm cable kicking about.  Couldn't you 1st try said cable, purposely reversing the connection on the offending piece ?


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I'm going to open up one of my V90 shells and reverse the connector so as to correct phase issue. Wish me luck.





baskingshark said:


> They don't allow u to refund or return it for an out of phase IEM? I know it is pretty difficult to prove to the seller though.



Don't risk it.  Insist that they replace it... just the earpieces if they don't want to send another box with accessories.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't risk it.  Insist that they replace it... just the earpieces if they don't want to send another box with accessories.



It'll be hard to proof though, especially for defects that are not visual. I bought a CHIFI USB DAC/AMP before from AE and it had no sound output. Had a tough time disputing with the seller that it wasn't working. After a month of dingdonging, they finally refunded me.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> It'll be hard to proof though, especially for defects that are not visual. I bought a CHIFI USB DAC/AMP before from AE and it had no sound output. Had a tough time disputing with the seller that it wasn't working. After a month of dingdonging, they finally refunded me.



He has done enough business with this seller that the seller should trust him.


----------



## peter123

Game on!
https://www.qudelix.com/5k-dacamp

Finally a ES100 challenger that looks competent enough to beat it:


----------



## Wiljen

peter123 said:


> Game on!
> https://www.qudelix.com/5k-dacamp
> 
> Finally a ES100 challenger that looks competent enough to beat it:



yep and at $99 it truly is a direct competitor and not three times the cost.


----------



## Jackpot77

Wiljen said:


> yep and at $99 it truly is a direct competitor and not three times the cost.



Any links to places that are selling it?


----------



## Wiljen

Jackpot77 said:


> Any links to places that are selling it?



I was hoping for that too, but all the pictures seem to be engineering drawings and I suspect this is in the early stages.  Certainly bears watching and I'll post a link if I find one.


----------



## Wiljen

Got the Ikko dongles in yesterday (Zerda) and they are very good.  I am really impressed with the USB-C version paired with Galaxy S10 and UAPP.   Well worth consideration if you need a dongle.


----------



## peter123

Jackpot77 said:


> Any links to places that are selling it?



It's not available yet, I've asked for an estimated release date


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> Game on!
> https://www.qudelix.com/5k-dacamp
> 
> Finally a ES100 challenger that looks competent enough to beat it:



@antdroid mentioned that this company is made by the guy who made the ES100 and left after? Definitely can see the design philosophy in place.


----------



## peter123

Zerohour88 said:


> @antdroid mentioned that this company is made by the guy who made the ES100 and left after? Definitely can see the design philosophy in place.



That's correct and this makes me even more interested in the 5k


----------



## baskingshark

Zerohour88 said:


> @antdroid mentioned that this company is made by the guy who made the ES100 and left after? Definitely can see the design philosophy in place.



I'm not sure about these audio company contracts, but don't they usually have some form of anticompetition clause? Like u can't set up a company selling similar products within a few months of leaving?
But whatever the case, I'm definitely looking forward to it. More competition is always good for us consumers on the bottom of the food chain!


----------



## courierdriver

peter123 said:


> That's correct and this makes me even more interested in the 5k


I'd be interested too. After just ordering and receiving a ES100 (and having to return it due to a defective 2.5mm output jack) from Amazon, I'd be very interested in this item. Only other option that I've seen is the E1DA 9038S, but this unit doesn't fit my needs for a portable solution. I'd have to purchase a power bank and then still affix it to my smartphone. I'm trying to free my phone up from extra large and heavy devices...in other words, I don't want to have to run a stack. This unit sounds like another better option. Hopefully, it will be better constructed than the ES 100 with a better quality build. In the brief time I had the ES 100, I wasn't a big fan of the plasticky build.


----------



## eclein

Deciding between these two sets of iems. The price is virtually identical, but the specs differ....I’m trying to find out which sound better?
The “Audiosense T800 and NiceHCK FR12, has anyone heard both? I rarely have this much extra cash and old age is creeping in so I wanna get the best “Sound”......
T800 has 8 Knowles BA’s and Jim’s FR12 has 12 BA’s...
Thoughts on which one set has the most amazing sound?


----------



## LMka

FR12 has very pronounced sibilance region. In fact I must say that I have not heard any other iem which is so sibilance concentrated.
T800 are V sound type, mostly bass + Treble oriented, female vocals also sound nice, but it lacks weight a little bit in lower mids.
Jim also has NK10 which are harman target variation with smoothed out response, they sound like Fearless S6RUI but without that peak in high mids region.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 6, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I'd be interested too. After just ordering and receiving a ES100 (and having to return it due to a defective 2.5mm output jack) from Amazon, I'd be very interested in this item. Only other option that I've seen is the E1DA 9038S, but this unit doesn't fit my needs for a portable solution. I'd have to purchase a power bank and then still affix it to my smartphone. I'm trying to free my phone up from extra large and heavy devices...in other words, I don't want to have to run a stack. This unit sounds like another better option. Hopefully, it will be better constructed than the ES 100 with a better quality build. In the brief time I had the ES 100, I wasn't a big fan of the plasticky build.



The E1DA is an excellent product (better sounding than the ES100 imo) but as you say also very different from the ES100. The IEM version of the E1DA will probably be a better option when it's released but Bluetooth is still the best option when on the move for me.


Fwiw my ES100 is still going strong after 1,5 years. I use it pretty much every day and it's been with me on a lot of traveling all over the world world. The only problem was that the clip broke after about a year but otherwise its been holding up surprisingly well.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 6, 2019)

Let's see if they sound as beautiful as they look 

Tri I4 & Kbear Hi7:


----------



## Otto Motor

A few photos of the fabulous JVC HA-FDX1 on the grey blog.


----------



## lgcubana

Otto Motor said:


> A few photos of the fabulous JVC HA-FDX1 on the grey blog.


If you have 'em, could you compare the HA-FDX1 to something with respectable low end. e.g. Kanas, Kanas Pro, TFZ No.3, SemKarch CNT1 or even anything KZ


----------



## Otto Motor

lgcubana said:


> If you have 'em, could you compare the HA-FDX1 to something with respectable low end. e.g. Kanas, Kanas Pro, TFZ No.3, SemKarch CNT1 or even anything KZ



Much more balanced and "substantial" sound than the Kanas Pro with their thin mids...considering the price difference between the two, I'd buy two JVCs. I was given the Kanas Pro for free and gave them away. I forked out $250 for the JVCs (after testing them). Nuff said.
Considering the JVC's timbre, the KZs sound like plastic toys. My last JVC was the AS10 a good year ago, I gave up on KZ thereafter...the NiceHCK NX7 is a KZ but nah...no comparison.

The rest of your models I don't know.

The FDX1 beat all my single DDs hands down: iBasso IT01, Sennheiser IE40 PRO...oh, and it massacres the $600 Sennheier IE500 PRO. 

You may as well shoot yourself if you missed this one.


----------



## lgcubana

Otto Motor said:


> Much more balanced and "substantial" sound than the Kanas Pro with their thin mids...considering the price difference between the two, I'd buy two JVCs. I was given the Kanas Pro for free and gave them away. I forked out $250 for the JVCs (after testing them). Nuff said.
> Considering the JVC's timbre, the KZs sound like plastic toys. My last JVC was the AS10 a good year ago, I gave up on KZ thereafter...the NiceHCK NX7 is a KZ but nah...no comparison.
> 
> The rest of your models I don't know.
> ...


mDrop still has 201 units left

What I'm concerned about is sub bass, with the JVCs.  I'm probably in a less than even mindset right now, after wasting my time with the Tin P1; after all of the reviews tuoting their ability to respond to the full spectrum.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sub bass on a JVC earphone? I wouldnt worry. Never had a JVC earphone with weak rolled off bass.  In any case you make a compelling argument Otto. I am in for a pair. I figure a great sounding dynamic is never a bad thing to own for the collecton.

From what I am seeing the bass end will be nice but not bass heavy so keep that in mind.


----------



## FastAndClean

DLC and Carbon nanotube drivers can take a ton of bass EQ, if it is not enough you can bump up the bass and they will take it without problems


----------



## Otto Motor

lgcubana said:


> mDrop still has 201 units left
> 
> What I'm concerned about is sub bass, with the JVCs.  I'm probably in a less than even mindset right now, after wasting my time with the Tin P1; after all of the reviews tuoting their ability to respond to the full spectrum.


Bass is gigantic yet not overbearing. They found the right dosage...but, rest assured, the bottom end is biiiig.


----------



## assassin10000

Otto Motor said:


> A few photos of the fabulous JVC HA-FDX1 on the grey blog.




Are they easy to drive?


----------



## nraymond

Otto Motor said:


> Bass is gigantic yet not overbearing. They found the right dosage...but, rest assured, the bottom end is biiiig.



How does the bass compare to TFZ’s best single DDs?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 6, 2019)

nraymond said:


> How does the bass compare to TFZ’s best single DDs?


Never had any TFZ in my ears.



assassin10000 said:


> Are they easy to drive?


Work well with an iPhone.


----------



## lgcubana

Otto Motor said:


> Bass is gigantic yet not overbearing. They found the right dosage...but, rest assured, the bottom end is biiiig.


mDrop JVC HA-FDX1

Okey Dokey, Headed over to mDrop, $$$ in hand.


----------



## courierdriver

Otto Motor said:


> A few photos of the fabulous JVC HA-FDX1 on the grey blog.


I've seen these on Drop, but price is more than I can afford right now. Question though: can the cable be worn over ear, or is this purely a cable down design?


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> I've seen these on Drop, but price is more than I can afford right now. Question though: can the cable be worn over ear, or is this purely a cable down design?



Apparently its nozzle can rotate 360 degrees so it can be worn over the ear or straight down.
But I guess over ear will probably lessen microphonics (if any).


----------



## courierdriver

FastAndClean said:


> DLC and Carbon nanotube drivers can take a ton of bass EQ, if it is not enough you can bump up the bass and they will take it without problems


Totally agree. I bump up both sets sometimes (especially with certain older rock and heavy metal/hair metal tracks). Really enjoy both sets for all the other stuff they do well too.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Apparently its nozzle can rotate 360 degrees so it can be worn over the ear or straight down.
> But I guess over ear will probably lessen microphonics (if any).


Thanks...good to know. Yes, it might lessen microphonics but I'm more concerned about snagging the cable on the teeth of a jacket zipper or a shirt collar, and having the units pulled out of my ears when turning my head. I like wearing my iems this way. Cable over ears helps keep my iems firmly in place.


----------



## Otto Motor

courierdriver said:


> I've seen these on Drop, but price is more than I can afford right now. Question though: can the cable be worn over ear, or is this purely a cable down design?


As long as you reverse the channels you can wear any earphone of this kind over ear...compare to Tinaudio T2.


----------



## DBaldock9

The only earphones I've got, that just won't fit comfortably, when trying to wear them over-the-ear, are my HiFi BCD X10.
If the cable came out of the housing at more of a 90° angle, I would wear them over-the-ear.
.


----------



## Lurk650

DBaldock9 said:


> The only earphones I've got, that just won't fit comfortably, when trying to wear them over-the-ear, are my HiFi BCD X10.
> If the cable came out of the housing at more of a 90° angle, I would wear them over-the-ear.
> .


LOL I see they still kept the "X10" that Klipsch uses


----------



## peter123

I've created a thread for the upcoming Qudelix-5K for those who might be interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/#post-15173454


----------



## castleofargh

DBaldock9 said:


> The only earphones I've got, that just won't fit comfortably, when trying to wear them over-the-ear, are my HiFi BCD X10.
> If the cable came out of the housing at more of a 90° angle, I would wear them over-the-ear.
> .


while not as extreme, it's a problem I've had on etymotic IEMs. they also have a more than 90° angle that can save the day when worn down and inserted very deep, but is just plain annoying when we try to pass the cable securely over the ear. I've tried many fixes, and I've settled on a combo like this:




cutting a piece of what would be the black part on your IEM is obviously destructive so you will probably want to leave that as a last resort. start with just bending the wire and fixing it on the shell with small rubber band, or anything you can find to do the job. for a test, unlike me you will want to make a large loop with your cable so that you don't pinch/crush any part in a definitive manner.


----------



## lgcubana

Nicehck _2019_ _*Fukubukuro*_


----------



## DBaldock9

castleofargh said:


> while not as extreme, it's a problem I've had on etymotic IEMs. they also have a more than 90° angle that can save the day when worn down and inserted very deep, but is just plain annoying when we try to pass the cable securely over the ear. I've tried many fixes, and I've settled on a combo like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion!

One thing I was considering, is to order a second set of the BCD X10, and then find out if anyone can provide info on successfully disassembling the earphones, so that I could rewire one set as Balanced (without a Mic).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Sep 7, 2019)

So after almost a month, the NX7 finally arrived. They reached the mainland rather quickly, then got stuck in limbo for weeks. After all the back and forth about "are they good or not", I was rather worried. I shouldn't have been. I've never been let down by @Dsnuts , @Otto Motor , and @DannyBai (with the MD Crescent). The NX7 are not peaky, grating, or out of phase (I played The Who's - Eminence Front, one of the best songs to test if the crossovers are working well). I've tried the stock cable and my Triton audio cable, and both sounded very good. The Triton cable, unlike with the MKP, fit really snug, and provided a more airy sound, but the bass was just a bit lighter, while the stock cable gave the bass a tighter sound. The highs are very similar to the Senn IE40's. Very extended, sparkly, and maybe a tad artificial, but I like it. The sound of the NX7 is very similar to the IE40. I swapped between the two, I was surprised how close they are. NX7 wins in detail retrieval by a touch while the IE40 wins easily in soundstage. It's wide and tall, while the stage of the NX7 is more in line with the Crescents or the UE700. The JVC FW01 are also wider, but they can hang with all my earphones in separation, detail, and positioning. Mids are really nice and balanced with the highs and bass. I don't perceive any sibilance, and the mids come in with razor sharp focus and guitars have nice attack. Bass is a bit lacking at the moment, but I suspect with some burn in, the CNT bass should shape up and present itself with a bit more clarity and punch. The timbre is also rival with both the Senn's, Ultimate Ears, and JVC's. Where I think others got it right is that the note weight is thin. That's where the JVC win out in timbre. Same with the Sennheiser's. The note presentation is a bit thin and so is the weight, so piano plinks, though very resolving, lack the weight in resonance and presentation that would make these giant killers. It's the thin notes and average soundstage that keep these from truly being giant killers, but oh did Jim and NiceHck come really close. REALLY CLOSE. I'm really happy with my purchase, i'm stoked I listened to DS and Otto, and i'll be burning these in for awhile, then they'll become my every day on the go listening devices.

Oh..btw...these things are so light! Very comfy in the ears. No itch or heat. Oh and JVC Spiral dots are perfect tips for these. CHEERS!!


----------



## Otto Motor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So after almost a month, the NX7 finally arrived. They reached the mainland rather quickly, then got stuck in limbo for weeks. After all the back and forth about "are they good or not", I was rather worried. I shouldn't have been. I've never been let down by @Dsnuts , @Otto Motor , and @DannyBai (with the MD Crescent). The NX7 are not peaky, grating, or out of phase (I played The Who's - Eminence Front, one of the best songs to test if the crossovers are working well). I've tried the stock cable and my Triton audio cable, and both sounded very good. The Triton cable, unlike with the MKP, fit really snug, and provided a more airy sound, but the bass was just a bit lighter, while the stock cable gave the bass a tighter sound. The highs are very similar to the Senn IE40's. Very extended, sparkly, and maybe a tad artificial, but I like it. The sound of the NX7 is very similar to the IE40. I swapped between the two, I was surprised how close they are. NX7 wins in detail retrieval by a touch while the IE40 wins easily in soundstage. It's wide and tall, while the stage of the NX7 is more in line with the Crescents or the UE700. The JVC FW01 are also wider, but they can hang with all my earphones in separation, detail, and positioning. Mids are really nice and balanced with the highs and bass. I don't perceive any sibilance, and the mids come in with razor sharp focus and guitars have nice attack. Bass is a bit lacking at the moment, but I suspect with some burn in, the CNT bass should shape up and present itself with a bit more clarity and punch. The timbre is also rival with both the Senn's, Ultimate Ears, and JVC's. Where I think others got it right is that the note weight is thin. That's where the JVC win out in timbre. Same with the Sennheiser's. The note presentation is a bit thin and so is the weight, so piano plinks, though very resolving, lack the weight in resonance and presentation that would make these giant killers. It's the thin notes and average soundstage that keep these from truly being giant killers, but oh did Jim and NiceHck come really close. REALLY CLOSE. I'm really happy with my purchase, i'm stoked I listened to DS and Otto, and i'll be burning these in for awhile, then they'll become my every day on the go listening devices.
> 
> Oh..btw...these things are so light! Very comfy in the ears. No itch or heat. Oh and JVC Spiral dots are perfect tips for these. CHEERS!!


Hey, don't forget, I did some tinkering with the treble: https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-nx7-review-jk/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I'd like to add one more thing...The NX7 are excellent for metal and hard rock. Been looking for a really good, and I mean REALLY GOOD earphone that handles metal (everything from classic to black) and hard rock. These do it well.


----------



## superuser1

I found the nx7 to be really bad.. i dont know what you guys are raving about?!!!!


----------



## Zerohour88

DBaldock9 said:


> The only earphones I've got, that just won't fit comfortably, when trying to wear them over-the-ear, are my HiFi BCD X10.
> If the cable came out of the housing at more of a 90° angle, I would wear them over-the-ear.
> .



the barrel/ety design/fit is strictly straight-down, I think. Got the BCD X10 too since its DD and I wanted to test if etys would fit me. Surprisingly, I'm quite sold on it. Same reason as any Ety, I reckon. Once you get the proper seal, it doesn't really matter if you move about, it just sits and fits well.

the isolation was a bit eerie, so I barely use it outside now.


----------



## Libertad

so whats is the flavor of the month at the moment?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Libertad said:


> so whats is the flavor of the month at the moment?



My take is TRN V90. They are excellent for the price, dare I say slightly edge out the Sennheiser IE 40 Pro.


----------



## FastAndClean

Libertad said:


> so whats is the flavor of the month at the moment?


flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$


----------



## SilverEars

FastAndClean said:


> flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$


Well, if that's completely true, it's good the price of SQ is going down.  Or just creating a wider gap with high price placebo zone.


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> I found the nx7 to be really bad.. i dont know what you guys are raving about?!!!!



I'll take the middle ground then so that  all bases are covered 

I think they're OK for their price and does some things really well (bass and ergonomics) and other not so good (quite 2D and a bit splashy/unnatural sounding). I can also understand that they're not for everyone as they've got some flaws that some people will accept and others won't.


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$





SilverEars said:


> Well, if that's completely true, it's good the price of SQ is going down.  Or just creating a wider gap with high price placebo zone.



I think for the past 1 year the gap in quality between the budget FI segment and mid Fi segment has been getting narrower. Like for example, the KZ ZS10 Pro can give me about 80 -90% of sound quality of my Westone W30 for a fraction of the price.
Maybe there's an element of "overcharging" from the midfi/TOTL western brand segment, but I think these western brands do R&D and marketing and of course price is subjective to the consumer.
For myself at least, I will go for the best price performance ratio, which is usually the CHIFI budget to midfi segment.
It is really amazing that the budget CHIFI segment have evolved so fast, this is very good for us consumers. My hope is in the next few years, there might be some CHIFI IEMs that can compete with TOTL western brands.


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> I'll take the middle ground then so that  all bases are covered
> 
> I think they're OK for their price and does some things really well (bass and ergonomics) and other not so good (quite 2D and a bit splashy/unnatural sounding). I can also understand that they're not for everyone as they've got some flaws that some people will accept and others won't.


Thankfully you chimed in... i was thinking i had started to hear things or rather unhear


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> My hope is in the next few years, there might be some CHIFI IEMs that can compete with TOTL western brands.


That my friend is just a matter of time. What I'm personally more concerned about is the quality of recordings - I rather listen to a good recording with mediocre phones than to some overengineered junk through TOTL IEMs - YMMV.


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverEars said:


> Well, if that's completely true, it's good the price of SQ is going down.  Or just creating a wider gap with high price placebo zone.


i will make a review soon, is not gonna be 3 star rating like NX7 though, that's for sure


----------



## peter123

Libertad said:


> so whats is the flavor of the month at the moment?



NiceHCK NX7, Tri I4 and Kbear Hi7 are all strong contenders imo. Probably Blon BL-03 as well but I haven't even got mine yet so can't comment on it.


----------



## HungryPanda

my faves of the past few weeks are TRN-V90 and NiceHCK NX7


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> my faves of the past few weeks are TRN-V90 and NiceHCK NX7



...and coming up could be the CCA C12 and the NiceHCK DB3.

I have ordered both.

Don't forget earbuds.  The Smabat ST-10 has been well received.


----------



## Alino

archdawg said:


> That my friend is just a matter of time. What I'm personally more concerned about is the quality of recordings - I rather listen to a good recording with mediocre phones than to some overengineered junk through TOTL IEMs - YMMV.



This is the main issue for any music (more than audio gear) lover. 
And a complex one witnessing the disappearing of cds, the actual rising vynil fashion and the streaming services now growing and leading the music market.


----------



## nraymond

Alino said:


> And a complex one witnessing the disappearing of cds, the actual rising vynil fashion and the streaming services now growing and leading the music market.



While I primarily buy CD and DVD audio on disc and rip to lossless myself (with XLD, MakeMKV, tag with MusicBrainz Picard) If you go looking, there are actually a lot of great sources for lossless digital where you can buy and download online. Some are stores with all genres, some are stores with specific genres, and some are labels that work with specific artists and provide digital downloads direct. Bandcamp is a bit different in that they work directly with artists to bring their music to the public which means you can find a lot of indie bands there, and in my experience it's sometimes been the only place I can find lossless or hi-res versions of some bands' music. I love buying music that is lossless and DRM free and as close to the studio master as it can get. Anyway, here's a list of some sites I know of:

https://bandcamp.com

https://www.prostudiomasters.com

https://www.hdtracks.com

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/shop

https://us.7digital.com/

https://www.mergerecords.com

https://www.subradar.no

https://www.linnrecords.com

https://www.highdeftapetransfers.com

https://www.chandos.net

https://www.atmaclassique.com/en/

https://bluecoastrecords.com/store

https://www.pristineclassical.com

https://www.analekta.com/en/

https://www.bso.org/Merchandise/Listing

http://www.cedillerecords.org

https://www.channelclassics.com

http://www.gubemusic.com

http://www.melbarecordings.com.au

http://www.naimrecords.com

https://www.soundliaison.com


----------



## Alino

nraymond said:


> While I primarily buy CD and DVD audio on disc and rip (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMudd

archdawg said:


> That my friend is just a matter of time. What I'm personally more concerned about is the quality of recordings - I rather listen to a good recording with mediocre phones than to some overengineered junk through TOTL IEMs - YMMV.


Hear. Hear. So very true.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 8, 2019)

Remember or not back a ways, I had reviewed the Sleeper from ADV. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/advanced-sleeper-unibody-silicone-earphones.23574/

Whilst Checking out the ADV site I saw a new interesting purpose built model in the Nismo Jr. gaming earphones. I talked to Peter from ADV as he is here with us and he said the Nismo Jr. wasn't for a couple of weeks. He, in the meantime sent me out a 1M microdriver earphones in the meantime since I also had the Sleeper.

My first impressions of them after a few days of living with them...








The F.R. from ADV which are usually well done and what you hear for the most part. 




The 1M, as per Peter, was tuned with the older M4 in mind. Costing $20, on sale for $15, they are the smaller cheaper brother with less ability but still very likable to me.

Another super small, almost too small micro drivers, they have tiny metal housings that go so far in the ears if you want them to. Decent build with metal everywhere over the plug, Y, and mic pod which is on the right side. I go up to the largest tips so they will stay out further which makes insertion and removal easier to me. The 1M have no reliefs so they can insert deeply even worn down but this as we know will make them more microphonic as can the lower half of the cable which is cloth covered which makes for a pricier look and feel but transmits more noise. If sleeping/relaxing not a big deal but out and about I wear them over ear which kills the noise transmitted through the cable.

I like the tips which are decent quality and work with the 1M sound wise especially since they are a wide bore. A good set to have in the collection in the JVC vane but a liitle firmer  .

Not the Sleeper indeed. Sleeper has some more bloat and smoother sound. Good for relaxing and in bed. A bit more volume needed gives the M1 a tighter sound, sharper and quicker with more speed and energy. More toe tapping than for in bed relaxing  I am more partial to the more refined and energetic 1M sound. Also happier since the 1M can change tips vs. the Sleeper. The two are quite different in form and function or purpose.

1M has a little better packaging, a more refined sound, and a more pricier look for the same price and are my favorite of the two.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Sep 9, 2019)

More notes and thoughts on the NX7. For the price, the hype was worth it, regardless of the opinions of the naysayers who don't hear the sound the way I do or others did. Still respect your opinion, guys and gals!

The bass EQ's like a beast! The dual CNT drivers, well balanced if a tad behind the mids and highs, when EQ'd or boosted behind either a DAP or DAC, can come in very powerfully and deep. It can dig and provide some thumping sub bass. Punch and power if you want it. I put it on bass boost through my Fiio Mont Blanc and I got the thump! So you bass heads who want world class clarity and timbre as well as BOOM BOOM can call on these with confidence.

I agree with @peter123 as far as the not so 3D sound, but I don't think that was the directive of the tuners. Some earphones that are 3D don't sound that great because it makes for artificial imaging. (my KZ, T2pro, and to some extent my TFZ's can provide some exaggerated 3D imaging). The soundstage is also average, but I wouldn't call it narrow, just not expansive. Not like the stage of those Senn's or JVC. That's WIDE. These are more in line with the Crescents or my Sony's.

Clarity and details retrieval are their strong suit. These things pull details that are incredibly minute. They are the deepest diggers of any earphone in my collection. Easy. More so than even the IE800 or the FW01. From quiet guitars in the background to whispers into the mic to a keyboard or flute buried in the mix, the NX7 will make them audible to your ears. Even old ass ears like mine.

The highs? They don't bother me at all, but then again, this will be the main contention for anyone who doesn't like their sound.

Still, for the price, and for critical listening with great EQ flexibility, they are very hard to beat, unless you want to spend a lot more money. It's up to you.


----------



## progdvd (Sep 9, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Posted reviews of Tri i4 and Ikko OH10 today.  both are worth a look.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews
> 
> ...




Thank you for this great review. But can you please elaborate a bit more on the B400 comparison. Just had right nozzle broke on B400 so I'm looking for something built like a tank with good comfort and fit for outside use, work, gym and maybe nap time.
Soundwise i enjoyed B400 but only after I eq'd them. I'm using poweramp on android and with bass and treble preset (I changed the preset just a bit, I've added highs and detract the lows). I'm also using Ifi xdsd.
Do you think I might like OH10 after having bumped lows and highs on B400?
Thanx


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> My take is TRN V90. They are excellent for the price, dare I say slightly edge out the Sennheiser IE 40 Pro.



How is your comparison between zsx and v90? Any special things from that double vents?

Anyone here got their kbear hi7?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

DynamicEars said:


> How is your comparison between zsx and v90? Any special things from that double vents?
> 
> Anyone here got their kbear hi7?



Funnily enough, my KBEAR Hi7 will arrive tomorrow.

Quick comparisons between TRN V90 and KZ ZSX:
* Build: V90 is much better
* Fit: V90 sits flush, ZSX sticks out like a hairdryer
* Bass: comparable
* Mid: V90 is neutral, ZSX is slightly warm and slightly more forward
* Treble: V90 is more energetic, ZSX feels flatter. For metal I prefer V90, for pop I'm inclined towards ZSX
* Soundstage: V90 is wider
* Separation: V90 is better, quite noticeable during busy tracks

All in all, V90 to my ears has better technical abilities, but ZSX is a smoother experience, if you can live with the awkward build. They certainly deserve the hype, and ZSX is definitely the best KZ to date, better than AS16.

The double vents seem gimmicky and aesthetic only though, not much different covering them or not.


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Funnily enough, my KBEAR Hi7 will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Quick comparisons between TRN V90 and KZ ZSX:
> * Build: V90 is much better
> ...



Wow.. Means perhaps youll be the first one to have all hot new chifi here : KBEAR Hi7, BQEYZ Spring 1, KZ ZSX, TRN V90

Okay I dont believe you're a teacher now. You must be a teacher by the day and drug dealer or something by night since you have unlimited cash.

Haha joke aside, thanks for quick comparisons between them. Got my ZSX on the way. I cant wait for your impressions about Hi7. Tell me about that semi open back shell. I like a great semi open back shell to use at the moment I would hear if someone is calling me.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$


Yep, once you get them going with the right tips. Very homogeneous with a sugar bass response, only critisicm: they are a bit on the bright side and the upper midrange could be reduced.  Nevertheless, they hold up quite nicely against more expensive DDs and beat the Moondrop Crescents hands down in resolution. A very refined sounding set of DDs...

Why pay more?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 9, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> my faves of the past few weeks are TRN-V90 and NiceHCK NX7


Did you get the Blon BL-03? My current flavour are the Blon and the "endgame" single DD Drop + JVC HA-FDX1...the latter are incredible in their realism (the former are great, too). Less than 100 left on drop.com.


----------



## courierdriver (Sep 9, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> More notes and thoughts on the NX7. For the price, the hype was worth it, regardless of the opinions of the naysayers who don't hear the sound the way I do or others did. Still respect your opinion, guys and gals!
> 
> The bass EQ's like a beast! The dual CNT drivers, well balanced if a tad behind the mids and highs, when EQ'd or boosted behind either a DAP or DAC, can come in very powerfully and deep. It can dig and provide some thumping sub bass. Punch and power if you want it. I put it on bass boost through my Fiio Mont Blanc and I got the thump! So you bass heads who want world class clarity and timbre as well as BOOM BOOM can call on these with confidence.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with your assessment and honestly could not have said it better than you. Bass...check (I also use EQ, and the bass boost switch on my Fiio Q1MK2 is awesome with the NX7). Stage is fine for me...not huge or 3D but not nonexistent either. As you also said, detail retrieval is the NX7's strong suit. Based initially on @Dsnuts impressions, it is one of the main reasons why I bought the NX7. Often (especially when I'm discovering new music for the first time, or even when listening to older music that I heard years ago on the radio but never owned on CD), I really want to listen into the song or album to catch all the subtle details. This iem let's me do exactly that, without breaking the bank. Case in point: my son (who is an aspiring musician and artist) informed me a few days ago that he uploaded his newest song on Spotify (he already has 3 or 4 on there), so I downloaded it and gave it a quick run through just on my phone, with no earphones. Next day, I listened to it with the Q1MK2 and the NX7. On my second listen through this setup, I heard what sounded like almost digital sounding "chirps" during the middle of the chorus, which appeared 3 times in the song. I was curious about what I was hearing and wondered if these sounds were part of the recording or perhaps some kind of download anomaly, so last night I decided to listen to the song a couple more times, and I wrote down the timestamps during the song when these sounds occurred. I also listened to the song with my TFZ No.3 and I didn't find those "chirps" as easy to decern. I called my son to ask him about what was going on (ie. was there a problem with my download, did his upload to Spotify maybe not work as intended, or did he intentionally have these sounds recorded onto the track). He told me it WAS intended to be on the track and that they were notification chirps he purposely put on the track during the chorus. They were meant to come across as subtle and on other iems or certain speakers, they might not be discernable at all. But with the NX7 and its excellent detail retrieval, I got to hear it clearly. I think it's great testimony to how good this set really is and I'm very satisfied with my purchase of them...especially for what they cost.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Why pay more?


no more hybrids for me after that coherent sweet little earphone


----------



## Makahl

Otto Motor said:


> Did you get the Blon BL-03? My current flavour are the Blon and the "endgame" single DD Drop + JVC HA-FDX1...the latter are incredible in their realism (the former are great, too). Less than 100 left on drop.com.



Actually that'll be my lineup for 2020 (assuming the drop date).

JVC FD1X for serious stuff, Blon for commute, earbuds for sweet mids, wider stage, and less isolation when needed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So what is the word on the Kbear Hi7?. I will be getting a set I hope it is a goodun.


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> Anyone here got their kbear hi7?



Yes


----------



## durwood

FastAndClean said:


> flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$



While I don't have a BLON BL03, the MH755 could be argued as another contender for flavor of the year.



baskingshark said:


> I think for the past 1 year the gap in quality between the budget FI segment and mid Fi segment has been getting narrower. Like for example, the KZ ZS10 Pro can give me about 80 -90% of sound quality of my Westone W30 for a fraction of the price.
> Maybe there's an element of "overcharging" from the midfi/TOTL western brand segment, but I think these western brands do R&D and marketing and of course price is subjective to the consumer.
> For myself at least, I will go for the best price performance ratio, which is usually the CHIFI budget to midfi segment.
> It is really amazing that the budget CHIFI segment have evolved so fast, this is very good for us consumers. My hope is in the next few years, there might be some CHIFI IEMs that can compete with TOTL western brands.



Well given the theft of Knowles production equipment and trade secrets for Belsing...seems to me the gap was closed quickly in a shady way. I wonder if this gap will level off or if the gap will once again grow. It depends if the theft results in a temporary gain or permanent gain. Kind of sad in a way, I remember working at a Knowles facility (no longer owned by Knowles) had an actual vault in the building because the founder was so paranoid his trade secrets would be stolen...and here we are.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 9, 2019)

I am just collecting my first impressions of the KBEAR hi7. Hmmmmmmm...somewhat sanitized  without much depth and bite...not bad, but...miss the organic sound of the Blons.


----------



## nraymond

Otto Motor said:


> I am just collecting my first impressions of the KBEAR hi7. Hmmmmmmm...somewhat sanitized and metallic without much depth and bite...not bad, but...miss the organic sound of the Blons.



What tips do the hi7 come with? I felt the TRI I4 improved a decent bit with the JVC Spiral Dots on them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 9, 2019)

nraymond said:


> What tips do the hi7 come with? I felt the TRI I4 improved a decent bit with the JVC Spiral Dots on them.


See photo. I just mounted Spiral Dots (replacing the big black widebores) and they added some life and depth...but the sound could still be deeper. Oh...sibilance...and the classic Chifi peak at 2-4 kHz kicking in. Upper midrange is piercing.

Definitely not a terrible iem and a somewhat new, overly clean signature to my ears. And it can't be that every new Chifi budget earphone of late needs special third-party tips to sound ok.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 9, 2019)

nraymond said:


> What tips do the hi7 come with? I felt the TRI I4 improved a decent bit with the JVC Spiral Dots on them.



Yeah, I'm also using the SD on the I4.

Haven't checked the tips in the Hi7 boks yet. They fit a bit strange (like most models with this design do in my ears) so for now I'm using them with some biflange SpinFit tips.

Because of the fit and the placement of the vent (on the ear side of the shells) I don't want to say more about the sound yet. In my experience IEM's with this vent placement can vary greatly in sound depending how they're placed in the ear.

One thing I can mention though is that these are not open back. Like most other IEM's with a similar design it's just looks no functionality, the Simgot EN700 variations is another example of this from the top of my mind.


----------



## Wiljen

progdvd said:


> Thank you for this great review. But can you please elaborate a bit more on the B400 comparison. Just had right nozzle broke on B400 so I'm looking for something built like a tank with good comfort and fit for outside use, work, gym and maybe nap time.
> Soundwise i enjoyed B400 but only after I eq'd them. I'm using poweramp on android and with bass and treble preset (I changed the preset just a bit, I've added highs and detract the lows). I'm also using Ifi xdsd.
> Do you think I might like OH10 after having bumped lows and highs on B400?
> Thanx



I'd advise you take a very serious look at the BQEYZ Spring1 as it comes closest to what you are looking for.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Otto Motor said:


> Did you get the Blon BL-03? My current flavour are the Blon and the "endgame" single DD Drop + JVC HA-FDX1...the latter are incredible in their realism (the former are great, too). Less than 100 left on drop.com.


How do you find the clarity, stage and vocals on the jvc?


----------



## Otto Motor

Nabillion_786 said:


> How do you find the clarity, stage and vocals on the jvc?


Superb! No comparison.


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> flavor of the whole year is Blon BL03 sounding like a 200$ earphone for 30$


Is this 2019’s t2?


----------



## FastAndClean

snip3r77 said:


> Is this 2019’s t2?


whole year baby, 2020 too


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I'm also using the SD on the I4.
> 
> Haven't checked the tips in the Hi7 boks yet. They fit a bit strange (like most models with this design do in my ears) so for now I'm using them with some biflange SpinFit tips.
> 
> ...



Oh so its the same like v90 too, just a facelifted to be looked like semi open back. I was hoping a real semi open back iem for use in situation that i need to aware about my surroundings. Probably i can take them off from my curiousity list then unless they are better than recent hot stars zsx (mine is coming), v90, spring 1 (coming too), bl-03 (different price but very good reviews around, might just give it a shot), cnt-1. Thanks for your info Peter


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> whole year baby, 2020 too


Hype train Choo choo


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 10, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Hype train Choo choo


The Blons are very clean sounding single DDs that excel by their great tonal accuracy and balance: that is they reproduce sounds very naturally, maybe with a touch of (too much) brightness added. I perceive them in essence as the small brother of the Drop + JVC HA-FDX1, an absolute killer earphone.

The Blons are good for serious listening at home, not so much for on the go...I'd prefer the more robust sounding TRN V90 for out of the house.

In summary, I just mentioned three very good earphones. Speaking of hype trains, some earlier analysts must have missed it in the station.

UPDATE: $28 right now...that's a cheap train.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone here used the IMR R1 ZENITH before? Apparently they are on sale at a special price of $275 USD on massdrop now. Seems like a very good price compared to its usual pricing, but too bad I'm out of cash for the next few weeks.
I heard it has some interchangable filters and has some good reviews.
I think there was some issue with the company of this IEM using kickstarter to fund this IEM but not sure about more details though.


----------



## superuser1

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Funnily enough, my KBEAR Hi7 will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Quick comparisons between TRN V90 and KZ ZSX:
> * Build: V90 is much better
> ...


Have you heard the DD offering, which is only available locally, from NCM?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

superuser1 said:


> Have you heard the DD offering, which is only available locally, from NCM?



Not yet. They are actually based in Ho Chi Minh City, which is farther than going to Hong Kong for me.


----------



## superuser1

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Not yet. They are actually based in Ho Chi Minh City, which is farther than going to Hong Kong for me.


LOL i just saw your from Hanoi... hop skip jump across Sanya 
irrespective of that, have you heard any NCM?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

superuser1 said:


> LOL i just saw your from Hanoi... hop skip jump across Sanya
> irrespective of that, have you heard any NCM?



Also not yet, I may have a trip to HCMC later this year, will add that to the to-do list!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

FastAndClean said:


> no more hybrids for me after that coherent sweet little earphone



I have no issues with coherency with mine. I was trippin' with the mention of it, but maybe you had a defective unit, because running it through a battery of songs that show incoherent or out of phase earphones did not show this characteristic with my set. Very coherent hybrid the NX7. 

my test track for this is The Who - Eminence Front. If your hybrid suffers from incoherency, it will show on this track, as the beginning of the chorus will show the words Eminence Front echoed instead of being shouted in unison. My NX7 plays it in unison.


----------



## baskingshark

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1169995325546754053?s=20

Tin HIFI T4 is coming soon. Wonder what the tuning will be like.


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> Oh so its the same like v90 too, just a facelifted to be looked like semi open back. I was hoping a real semi open back iem for use in situation that i need to aware about my surroundings. Probably i can take them off from my curiousity list then unless they are better than recent hot stars zsx (mine is coming), v90, spring 1 (coming too), bl-03 (different price but very good reviews around, might just give it a shot), cnt-1. Thanks for your info Peter



Fwiw the MT100 is a very good sounding semi open design, might be worth to check out.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Did you get the Blon BL-03? My current flavour are the Blon and the "endgame" single DD Drop + JVC HA-FDX1...the latter are incredible in their realism (the former are great, too). Less than 100 left on drop.com.



I was one of the first to receive the excellent Blon, having ordered it at the introductory price before anyone knew what it looked like.  Panda can listen to mine whenever he wants.... just too much arriving too quickly lately     I have the DB3 and the C12 on the way.  Expecting good things from both.



durwood said:


> While I don't have a BLON BL03, the MH755 could be argued as another contender for flavor of the year.



Technically that should have been the flavor of the year in 2013 when most of the ones we are getting now were manufactured



baskingshark said:


> Anyone here used the IMR R1 ZENITH before? Apparently they are on sale at a special price of $275 USD on massdrop now. Seems like a very good price compared to its usual pricing, but too bad I'm out of cash for the next few weeks.
> I heard it has some interchangable filters and has some good reviews.
> I think there was some issue with the company of this IEM using kickstarter to fund this IEM but not sure about more details though.



I think the KickStartrer part of Trinity (precursor to IMR) was ok.  It was later when the final products were  being ordered from the Trinity website itself that people lost money in the end.  Certain products were never delivered in spite of money being taken.  Some people lost as much as £300.   Oh... and the last product that actually was delivered had fewer than the declared number of drivers inside.  People opened them and looked.


----------



## jon parker

baskingshark said:


> Anyone here used the IMR R1 ZENITH before? Apparently they are on sale at a special price of $275 USD on massdrop now. Seems like a very good price compared to its usual pricing, but too bad I'm out of cash for the next few weeks.
> I heard it has some interchangable filters and has some good reviews.
> I think there was some issue with the company of this IEM using kickstarter to fund this IEM but not sure about more details though.



Past history aside the IMR R1 is to date the best IEM I have heard...by a long stretch For $275 you would be insane not to buy one. I would be happy if I had payed $1000
They easily surpass anything in this forum. No time to go into details but they are extraordinary


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> Past history aside the IMR R1 is to date the best IEM I have heard...by a long stretch For $275 you would be insane not to buy one. I would be happy if I had payed $1000
> They easily surpass anything in this forum. No time to go into details but they are extraordinary



Wow, I have them and they are really good but I am not so sure I would go that far.  I enjoy many others that cost far less than $275.  I would not be happy to pay $1000 for any iem.  That is what is insane to me.


----------



## jon parker

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, I have them and they are really good but I am not so sure I would go that far.  I enjoy many others that cost far less than $275.  I would not be happy to pay $1000 for any iem.  That is what is insane to me.


 Well, yes...my point being not so much literal but that they are very very good. I also enjoy many other IEM's very much such as the Tin Audio P1 but the R1's..with the right filter & tips do some things that would normally be found in much more expensive IEM's. They do shine all the more with a good synergy. I find them quite different depending on the source.
Aside from the copper filters it baffles me a bit people enjoying them with other filters  I found the copper to be natural where as the others seems to enhance the mids and highs...somewhat artificially.
Anyway, yet to hear anyone complaining about the sound!


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> Aside from the copper filters it baffles me a bit people enjoying them with other filters  I found the copper to be natural



When you say copper do you mean the lighter or darker of the two orangy goldish ones?   The one that I understand to be copper ... the lighter of the two is the one that I cannot listen with at all.  The bass is so extreme it hurts my head and makes me nauseous with 20 minutes.  I am not the only one to say that one is unlistenable.  I am currently using the orange (the darker one).   I have also tried a couple of the filters that came with the my Trinity Master and enjoyed the purple one.


----------



## jon parker

mbwilson111 said:


> When you say copper do you mean the lighter or darker of the two orangy goldish ones?   The one that I understand to be copper ... the lighter of the two is the one that I cannot listen with at all.  The bass is so extreme it hurts my head and makes me nauseous with 20 minutes.  I am not the only one to say that one is unlistenable.  I am currently using the orange (the darker one).   I have also tried a couple of the filters that came with the my Trinity Master and enjoyed the purple one.



Interesting - Yes, the darker orangey one (which I think is more coppery than orange?) I haven't found the bass anywhere near unlistenable on any of the filters, even the black ones. What DAP are you using? The plot thickens.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 10, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Interesting - Yes, the darker orangey one (which I think is more coppery than orange?) I haven't found the bass anywhere near unlistenable on any of the filters, even the black ones. What DAP are you using? The plot thickens.



If you are using the darker orange one , that is the one that  Bob calls orange and yes, that is the one I like (that is the only one where I felt the magic)..   The lighter one is what he calls copper.  That is the one that was the worst and rattled my skull.   He never should have made the colors like that.  One of the two could have been green maybe.  In fact the green is what I use on my Master and would probably also like on the Zenith.. but I don't have  two.

The one he calls copper has more bass than the black... or at least would seem to as the highs are rolled off.

I use many daps.  I have a balanced cable on my Zenith so I would mainly attach that to my Zishan DSD, my Opus #1 or my Onkyo.  Like I said, I love it with the orange filter.

everything I have is in my profile.

edit:
For anyone who is wondering... this is how the filters are described

FILTER SOUNDS:


Black - Powerful impactful bass, rich mids and powerful highs
Pink - Slightly decreased bass from the black filter with the same mids and highs, very neutral sound
Copper - Maximum bass, lush mids and slightly recessed highs
Orange - Balanced bass and mids with rolled off highs compared to black
Blue - Flat across the range. Light and airy sound


----------



## jon parker

Thanks for your answer. I was wondering because Ive been using the iBasso DX200 with the R1's - Its described as a reference DAP. 
When i tried the R1's with the Zishan DSD I found them to be much lusher and warmer. Long story short, Im finding the R1's are sensitive to what you are using and can offer quite a different character.
With the  DX200 they give quite a 'reference' balanced sound where as with the DX80 & the Zishan they are noticeably thicker, warmer and more fun sounding with less of the 'reference' type qualities / details
Also, Im wondering, doesn't the 2.5 cable somewhat increase the low end?

Anyhoo, dont wanna derail the discovery thread too much
Its always great & interesting to hear peoples different experiences


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> Thanks for your answer. I was wondering because Ive been using the iBasso DX200 with the R1's - Its described as a reference DAP.
> When i tried the R1's with the Zishan DSD I found them to be much lusher and warmer. Long story short, Im finding the R1's are sensitive to what you are using and can offer quite a different character.
> With the  DX200 they give quite a 'reference' balanced sound where as with the DX80 & the Zishan they are noticeably thicker, warmer and more fun sounding with less of the 'reference' type qualities / details
> Also, Im wondering, doesn't the 2.5 cable somewhat increase the low end?
> ...



To be honest, unless something just is not right,  once I start my music I just relax and get into it.  I don't listen for nit picky stuff.  That is why I am a bad person to ask for comparisons.  But just to be perfectly clear on the confusing filter colors, I will post this photo that I found using google images.  I hope that whoever it belongs to does not mind.  The bass monster copper one is in the foreground.  The orange one that I use (and I think you do? ) is still attached to the filter holder thingie.


----------



## Cevisi

What the screw is a movable coil driver


----------



## mbwilson111

Cevisi said:


> What the screw is a movable coil driver



You need that to propel the plane of course... lol.


----------



## Animagus

Cevisi said:


> What the screw is a movable coil driver



Moving coil is a Dynamic Driver. Moving iron is a Balanced Armature.


----------



## Cevisi

Animagus said:


> Moving coil is a Dynamic Driver. Moving iron is a Balanced Armature.


Ok lol i tought its something speacial


----------



## chinmie

so the T4 is going to be a headphone?


----------



## Cevisi

chinmie said:


> so the T4 is going to be a headphone?


Who knows think they used a translator in german language we call iem and over ears both headphone.  translated Kopfhöhrer (headlistener) maybe chinese is the same


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> You need that to propel the plane of course... lol.



I suspect some of the stuff regarding the T4 is lost in google translation. But I hope the driver inside (I think it is a DD? based on the translation) is as huge as the airplane turbine LOL.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I was one of the first to receive the excellent Blon, having ordered it at the introductory price before anyone knew what it looked like.  Panda can listen to mine whenever he wants.... just too much arriving too quickly lately     I have the DB3 and the C12 on the way.  Expecting good things from both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the Sony MH755 are right up there imo. They don't have the soundstage of the Blons or JVCs but they are have that nice tonal balance that makes, let's say, a cello sound delightful. People accusing me of starting a hype train out of Blon station...but at currently $28, it is a cheap train (I'd be a much more careful train conductor at $150). And the sellers are not interested in pushing the Blons (I know this from second hand) as they, so I speculate, want to sell their 4+4s.


----------



## peter123

Personally I'd have to go insane first before spending my money on anything from a company related to Trinity Audio


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 10, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Past history aside the IMR R1 is to date the best IEM I have heard...by a long stretch For $275 you would be insane not to buy one. I would be happy if I had payed $1000
> They easily surpass anything in this forum. No time to go into details but they are extraordinary


I am just looking up reviews of the Zenith and people complain about the packaging...what the Fu...n...who gives a rat's a...damsapple 6 minutes later, when listening to that thing...it is the sound, and the build/fit/comfort/ergonomics...the packaging is entirely irrelevant from the second you hold that thing in your hands.  The problem is that these unpacking (= marketing, at least in some cases) artists let this flow into their  earphone rating, although it is not part of the earphone at all. ..which reduces the ability to compare quality between contenders.

I conclude: don't judge a car by its garage!

Jon, you may want to have a look at this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/page-4

I have a pre-production loaner...and joined the drop the second it came on. Fantastic single DD. The last I will buy. I swear!


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> I have a pre-production loaner...and joined the drop the second it came on. Fantastic single DD. The last I will buy. I swear!



Famous last words!!! I have been chanting these words ad nauseum for the past few months and I still ended up with 20 CHIFI IEMs.
But on a serious note, ya I rather have a good sounding IEM anyday than good/multiple accessories.


----------



## jon parker (Sep 10, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I am just looking up reviews of the Zenith and people complain about the packaging...what the Fu...n...who gives a rat's a...damsapple 6 minutes later, when listening to that thing...it is the sound, and the build/fit/comfort/ergonomics...the packaging is entirely irrelevant from the second you hold that thing in your hands.  The problem is that these unpacking (= marketing, at least in some cases) artists let this flow into their  earphone rating, although it is not part of the earphone at all. ..which reduces the ability to compare quality between contenders.
> 
> I conclude: don't judge a car by its garage!
> Jon, you may want to have a look at this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/page-4
> I have a pre-production loaner...and joined the drop the second it came on. Fantastic single DD. The last I will buy. I swear!



Thanks Buddy
I am aware of the JVC and it is very much on my radar...although would it 'beat' the Sony EX800ST ? 
Mind you - I cant use Drop as they go out of their way to make sure I would have to pay a fortune on VAT and import duties :/

I feel the same way, couldn't really care less about the packaging. The packaging for the Flare Audio PRO's for example is . . .bizzare & huge. A big sound proofed box 
but does the box represent the IEMS...


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 10, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Famous last words!!! I have been chanting these words ad nauseum for the past few months and I still ended up with 20 CHIFI IEMs.
> But on a serious note, ya I rather have a good sounding IEM anyday than good/multiple accessories.


It was, of course, "tongue-in-cheek" as this would mean the end of my hobby and blog. Too young to retire, too old to spend much money...



jon parker said:


> Thanks Buddy
> I am aware of the JVC and it is very much on my radar...although would it 'beat' the Sony EX800ST ?
> Mind you - I cant use Drop as they go out of their way to make sure I would have to pay a fortune on VAT and import duties :/
> 
> ...



The Sony's are a tough one to decide, probably. But the JVCs come with three pairs of filters of which two are useful...the third are screamers. The drop stuff comes in generic beige cartons, must be sheer horror for some .


----------



## archdawg

FastAndClean said:


> no more hybrids for me after that coherent sweet little earphone


Never say never, but I get your point. For me it's back to single DDs _and_ two driver hybrids IF they're up to snuff with their coherency/cohesiveness (clean transient responses).

PS: just ordered a second set of the BL-03 for 25€ ... letmusicburn, baby ...


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 10, 2019)

archdawg said:


> Never say never, but I get your point. For me it's back to single DDs _and_ two driver hybrids IF they're up to snuff with their coherency/cohesiveness (clean transient responses).
> 
> PS: just ordered a second set of the BL-03 for 25€ ... letmusicburn, baby ...


I have two, waiting for one more


----------



## HungryPanda

But


----------



## jon parker

peter123 said:


> Personally I'd have to go insane first before spending my money on anything from a company related to Trinity Audio


 Well, personally Ive had nothing but an amazing personal experience with Bob. He has gone above and beyond for me many times and the Zenith R1 is a superb IEM. Magical in fact
I can't speak for anyone who has a bad experience with Trinity of course, but I do very much sympathise with anyone who has and understand the unforgiving sentiment.
I can well understand someone not buying this IEM out of their personal sentiments but it is a shame as the R1 is very god indeed :/


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> Personally I'd have to go insane first before spending my money on anything from a company related to Trinity Audio




You might be on to something...  


.     



HungryPanda said:


> But


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> Well, personally Ive had nothing but an amazing personal experience with Bob. He has gone above and beyond for me many times and the Zenith R1 is a superb IEM. Magical in fact
> I can't speak for anyone who has a bad experience with Trinity of course, but I do very much sympathise with anyone who has and understand the unforgiving sentiment.
> I can well understand someone not buying this IEM out of their personal sentiments but it is a shame as the R1 is very god indeed :/




For the record,  I did not buy the Zenith... mine is the repaired defective one that "someone else" bought... gifted to me after replacements were sent for the out of phase first batch.  Sadly many of those are probably being sold without being repaired... by people who did not realize what the problem was and just did not like them..


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> no more hybrids for me after that coherent sweet little earphone



Amen! And yet I intend to dabble with DB3. I'd still probably be interested in sub-50 hybrids because that's where real experimentation is. But DD iems will still be my preferred daily, leisure and everything drivers.


----------



## FastAndClean

Blon BL03 review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Just add coal to the hype train, I have ordered the Blon BL-03. Not really necessary, but at $23.42 I could not resist.

With T800, V90, CNT1, BL-03, Spring1, Hi7 coming, and LZ A6, MH755, IE 40 Pro, NX7 current, I think I'm pretty much on Chi-Fi heaven.
I will give my impression and comparison in the coming days.
I guess I'm done with the 2019 shopping spree.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 10, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just add coal to the hype train, I have ordered the Blon BL-03. Not really necessary, but at $23.42 I could not resist.
> 
> With T800, V90, CNT1, BL-03, Spring1, Hi7 coming, and LZ A6, MH755, IE 40 Pro, NX7 current, I think I'm pretty much on Chi-Fi heaven.
> I will give my impression and comparison in the coming days.
> I guess I'm done with the 2019 shopping spree.



Unfortunately 11/11 and black friday is round the corner, I don't think 2019 shopping is done for any of us LOL.
That's a lot of nice IEMs coming in, look forward to your reviews. U can be a (hype) train conductor LOL.

Where did u get Blon BL-03 at $23? That's an excellent price!


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just add coal to the hype train, I have ordered the Blon BL-03. Not really necessary, but at $23.42 I could not resist.
> 
> With T800, V90, CNT1, BL-03, Spring1, Hi7 coming, and LZ A6, MH755, IE 40 Pro, NX7 current, I think I'm pretty much on Chi-Fi heaven.
> I will give my impression and comparison in the coming days.
> I guess I'm done with the 2019 shopping spree.



You got best line ups of this year chifi. congratulations!


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately 11/11 and black friday is round the corner, I don't think 2019 shopping is done for any of us LOL.
> That's a lot of nice IEMs coming in, look forward to your reviews. U can be a (hype) train conductor LOL.
> 
> Where did u get Blon BL-03 at $23? That's an excellent price!



I think I have depleted my future children's college fund 
 The BL-03 I bought via an online retailer called Shopee, with a 15% cash back from Citibank credit card.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Bui Hai Anh said:


> With T800, V90, CNT1, BL-03, Spring1, Hi7 coming, and LZ A6, MH755, IE 40 Pro, NX7 current, I think I'm pretty much on Chi-Fi heaven.
> I will give my impression and comparison in the coming days.


Hopefully, you'll show us a list of your favourites from 1, to 2, to 3, etc.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Hopefully, you'll show us a list of your favourites from 1, to 2, to 3, etc.



Of course. I will post my comparison in September if I can for your 11.11.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> Blon BL03 review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews


Funnily enough, I had connected your white cable to them first, and then the copper cable...both identical to yours. As to sound signature: they are deeply V-shaped according to my graph, but this does not show in sound...they sound rather flat "bright neutral". 

I also prefer them over the Moondrop Kanas Pro and even the less resolving Moondrop Crescent, not only sonically. One reason is their comfort. The only criticism I have is a lift in the upper midrange which can be borderline fatiguing to some or to me in some moods. 

And here's the kicker: I A/B-ed them with the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO: ok, the Senns have a tighter low end, but they are congested in the mids so that the Blon win the soundstage competition hands down. The Blons were an overall much more enticing listen, the Senns were muted and dull.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 11, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Funnily enough, I had connected your white cable to them first, and then the copper cable...both identical to yours. As to sound signature: they are deeply V-shaped according to my graph, but this does not show in sound...they sound rather flat "bright neutral".
> 
> I also prefer them over the Moondrop Kanas Pro and even the less resolving Moondrop Crescent, not only sonically. One reason is their comfort. The only criticism I have is a lift in the upper midrange which can be borderline fatiguing to some or to me in some moods.
> 
> And here's the kicker: I A/B-ed them with the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO: ok, the Senns have a tighter low end, but they are congested in the mids so that the Blon win the soundstage competition hands down. The Blons were an overall much more enticing listen, the Senns were muted and dull.


it is strange but that brown cable makes the Kanas sluggish sounding and slow, i had to put the silver plated wire and they are a great match


----------



## Libertad

what about tin audio P1's?


----------



## DynamicEars

Libertad said:


> what about tin audio P1's?



Mixed reviews about it


----------



## progdvd

Libertad said:


> what about tin audio P1's?




Tried it for a few days, didn't like anything about it and sold it right away. 
- too small kept falling out, never got the proper seal. 
- lows non existant 
- mids blury and congested 
- highs, even though non fatiguing and non simbilant, lack of well everything. 
Problems across the whole spectrum. I was so pissed when I heard it I didn't want to bother with cable and tip swap other than stock. Tried all the tips in the package though. I burned them in for about 30 hours but still no change so i just gave up. In my case hopeless.


----------



## chinmie

progdvd said:


> Tried it for a few days, didn't like anything about it and sold it right away.
> - too small kept falling out, never got the proper seal.
> - lows non existant
> - mids blury and congested
> ...



some people who have it claims that it needs amp gain..but how much change/improvement that makes, i personality don't know.


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> some people who have it claims that it needs amp gain..but how much change/improvement that makes, i personality don't know.


P1 needs a proper source to perform its best but more importantly needs a decent seal. The fact that @progdvd were "falling out" means he wasn't getting even close to a proper fit/seal and that's pretty much a death sentence for any IEM.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> P1 needs a proper source to perform its best but more importantly needs a decent seal. The fact that @progdvd were "falling out" means he wasn't getting even close to a proper fit/seal and that's pretty much a death sentence for any IEM.



make sense. even the T2, T2 Pro, and the T3 needs some bit of love and patience just to have the right seal, because of their venting system making a harder time to achieve vacuum. i still personally hold the T2 Pro (and the grittier T2) as one of the best bright IEMs ever, because even going up the price, their sound is unique. doing the smaller nozzle tip mod is essential, however (in my opinion) 

T3 is more general sounding. good, but up the price level, there are others that can do similar sound better

I'm still waiting for the chance to audition the P1, but i do have the SFR MT100 coming, so i would still have a new toy to play with


----------



## archdawg

crabdog said:


> P1 needs a proper source to perform its best but more importantly needs a decent seal. The fact that @progdvd were "falling out" means he wasn't getting even close to a proper fit/seal and that's pretty much a death sentence for any IEM.



+1, Crabbos ... it can't be said often enough.

I seem to have strangely shaped, relatively narrow ear canals and like many folks here have amassed a decent collection of all sorts of eartips over the years but still more often than not finding the right tips for a new IEM drove me nuts until I ordered some of these cheap a$$ suckers on AE a while ago.

€ 0,94  22%OFF | New 12Pcs Universal Replacement Silicone Rubber Ear Tips  Rubber 3.8mm In-ear Earphone Earbuds Colorful Replaced Earbuds
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4UGWBwfm




 

I've ordered the clear/orange version and these thingies give me an instant, excellent seal on almost any of my IEMs and that relatively narrow inner diameter helps a lot to keep them in place on the nozzle (no sliding). Unfortunately there isn't a wide bore version but most of the time these things work better for me than anything else in my stash - YMMV.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Magaosi ****. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 12, 2019)

audio123 said:


> My take on the Magaosi ****. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Now it seems there is another **** that has come to the CHIFI market (not the banned brand **** LOL).

Nice review BTW and these IEMs look super nice.


----------



## Broquen

audio123 said:


> My take on the Magaosi ****. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Thanks. Interesting review! But if I didn't misread, you don't talk about the other 3 sound signatures apart from ON+KE. Could you give us some clue about how the sound changes with the different switches positions?


----------



## audio123

baskingshark said:


> Now it seems there is another **** that has come to the CHIFI market (not the banned brand **** LOL).
> 
> Nice review BTW and these IEMs look super nice.


Thank you for reading my review. Appreciate it! 



Broquen said:


> Thanks. Interesting review! But if I didn't misread, you don't talk about the other 3 sound signatures apart from ON+KE. Could you give us some clue about how the sound changes with the different switches positions?


Hi, you did not misread. This is because I feel ON + KE sounds the best in my opinion and I can wholeheartedly recommend it. In the ON + 2 mode, the top end is less airy and sounds more enclosed. In the 1 + 2 mode, there is a more laid-back showing. In the 1 + KE mode, it sounds more intimate. Cheers!


----------



## jon parker

Libertad said:


> what about tin audio P1's?



[Caveat  - I have a bloody good copper $50 cable on mine - playing through a powerful reference DAP with Spiral tips + 200 hours burn / use] - and . . .  Superb
They are wonderfully balanced with nothing exaggerated. Like a more mature Tin 2. Perfect soundstage - not exaggerated but enough to make for an interesting listen
I would be very hard pressed to fault them. As they are now they are one of favourite of all time IEMs
Thing is, the are not trying to do anything 'tricky' to make them 'seem' like they are special. they just humbly present the music as it is in a well balanced mature manner.

Maybe there is a bigger sprinkling of new comers to the world of IEMs here on this thread? I say this because its important to note that well made IEM's - to really shine, to show you all the potential they have, need a good amp, a good DAC chip and a good source. Perhaps an upgraded cable, sympathetic tips that both suit them and ones own personal ears
Otherwise, its quite possible that someones opinion may be far from the truth of what an IEM can actually offer
Every time I upgrade to better equipment etc Im always blown away at the new levels of detail, realism etc etc. Im learning more and more how synergy can play a massive part in your end experience

Anyway, The Tin Audio P1's are a great IEM. 
If you are looking for a 'qualified' review or opinion about something - check carefully the persona experience, equipment etc etc
Everyones opinions here are equally important of course but there are people here who have a huge wealth of well rounded experience to draw from


----------



## Libertad

jon parker said:


> [Caveat  - I have a bloody good copper $50 cable on mine - playing through a powerful reference DAP with Spiral tips + 200 hours burn / use] - and . . .  Superb
> They are wonderfully balanced with nothing exaggerated. Like a more mature Tin 2. Perfect soundstage - not exaggerated but enough to make for an interesting listen
> I would be very hard pressed to fault them. As they are now they are one of favourite of all time IEMs
> Thing is, the are not trying to do anything 'tricky' to make them 'seem' like they are special. they just humbly present the music as it is in a well balanced mature manner.
> ...



Oh i know hehe this aint my first time around these parts


----------



## jon parker

Libertad said:


> Oh i know hehe this aint my first time around these parts


 O yeah...Burson op amp and a Chord Huga Amp. Yup
I reckons you is jussstt fine
So errm yes, as you is a man with the ears to appreciate the subtleties . . . - The P1's are very good - get 'em


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

The *NICEHCK NX7* vs *Sennheiser IE40 Pro* ($75.00 vs $99.00). (7 speakers per side vs ONE wide band dynamic driver). Both have the exact same tips and tip size (XL JVC Spiral Dots). 

DAP : Sony NW-A45. ALL FLAC. 
AMP : Fiio Mont Blanc IEM (High Gain, Bass Boost ON).
Cable : NX7 (KZ oxygen free 4core copper 2 pin cable), IE40 (Proprietary cable).

*Songs* : 
Led Zeppelin - All My Love
Rush - Subdivisions
Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime
The Who - Eminence Front
Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe - Themes
Santana - Oye Como Va
Def Leppard - Lady Strange
Iron Maiden - The Clairvoyant
Sparklehorse and Danger Mouse (feat Flaming Lips) - Revenge
A Taste Of Honey - Boogie Oogie Oogie
Parliament - Flashlight
The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition
Amorphis - The Orphan
Death - Spirit Crusher
Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine

This was a lot closer than I thought it would be. I had to listen and re-listen to songs over and over again to really get the difference in nuance between these two earphones. The highs wre so close to being equal. Refinement went to the IE40 while the extension might go to the NX7. The NX7 is a bit splashier, with the IE40 winning the realism tone, but really, it's a toss up. The IE40 wins because there's no grain,while i will admit, there can be moments of graininess with the NX7. The mids are more forward with the IE40. Male voices and female voices are clearer, have less sibilance, and are just a bit less recessed. Guitar tones have a bit more bite, and the notes have more weight, espcially in the lower mids and upper bass region. In other words, the IE40 takes advantage of the fact they don't have the thin notation that is inherent to the tuning of the NX7. But let me tell you, this is really the bulls horns when it comes to mids between the two, and a little EQ and amp can close the gap even more. The bass is pretty much a toss up. The IE40 bass has slightly higher resolution, so you can hear the bass tones and finger plucks with a bit more detail than the NX7, while the NX7 provides just a bit more punch when amped. Still, it's pretty much even in terms of bass quality and quantity between the two. 

Fit goes to the NX7. These things are so light and comfy for a 7 driver earphone. The problem with the IE40 is that the sound nozzles are short. This means that despite the very compact and custom style shape, you need tips with long stems and body to get a preferred seal. Had Sennheiser provided a slightly longer nozzle, then they'd probably be more comfy. but since they don't, the win goes to the NX7. 

So in the end, for all the sweet spot sound that the IE40 provides, due to the better fit and the close as a hair sound signature, I'm gonna use the NX7 for my on the go every day listening. I'll leave the IE40's for home listening and when I feel like entertaining the sweet Sennheiser sound (that way I can leave my occasional home critical listening to my IE800). I don't hear nor have any issues with the highs of the NX7. Copper cable, Spiral Dots, and warm DAP, and there is no peakiness or grating highs for me. That just doesn't play into my pair. can there be grain with thinness in the notes? YEP! It's there, but again, with some EQ and some OLD ASS EARS, I'm very happy with the NX7's abilities and detail retrieval, which has made listening to my collection fun again. 

Just a bit of advise : The NX7 aren't the best for heavy metal or extreme metal. I think the thin note presentation and grain can take away from the listening experience, but for classic rock, pop, jazz, and 
even some hard rock, they really shine. Hip hop can be hit or miss, but usually a nice hit depending on the mastering quality. 

The winner in sound capability? The Sennheiser IE40. The winner in value and every day use? NX7. So take it all with a grain of salt, but if you can get the NX7 for $65 or less? You just can't go wrong. 

P.S. Abolutely no issues with the NX7 out of my iphone 7 direct with the dongle. No static. No interference. No nothing but excellent sound. So I have no idea why others were having this type of issue? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> The *NICEHCK NX7* vs *Sennheiser IE40 Pro* ($75.00 vs $99.00). (7 speakers per side vs ONE wide band dynamic driver). Both have the exact same tips and tip size (XL JVC Spiral Dots).
> 
> DAP : Sony NW-A45. ALL FLAC.
> AMP : Fiio Mont Blanc IEM (High Gain, Bass Boost ON).
> ...


Very nice comparison...Thanks for that! While I don't own the Senns, I do agree that the NX7 is a fantastic sounding iem. This set is extremely EQ-able, so there's no problem dialing in the sound to one's personal taste. Speaking of taste...love much of your song list, and I'm gonna have to get a few that I don't already have. Specifically, The Who- Eminance Front,  Taste of Honey- Boogie, Oogie, Oogie , Parliament- Flashlight and Iron Maiden- The Clairvoyant. My own list of recent favs on the NX7? Anything from Black Sabbath (especially with Dio), Krokus, Rhianna (her older stuff), Gloria Estevan, Janet Jackson, Shaggy, and Frankie Goes To Hollywood. No matter what I spin on this set, with a touch of EQ, I can make it all sound great!


----------



## Dsnuts

Been listening to the KBear Hi7 since last night. Not bad earphone but not great either. Thus far it does sound like numerous BAs in the design. But lacks musicality due to the bass being average at best. A more clinical side of sound vs musical. This is mostly out of the box listening so we will see. I dont expect the sound to change much.

I got used to that carbon nanotube bass on the NX7 and while the Hi7 bass is there it lacks the texture and sub bass is not as good as the NX7. Bass sounds very average and lacks some impact and presence and speed not as good here. The mids sound good on the Ni7 but a bit on the thin/ dry side. Stage is average here as well. I dont see how these are an upgrade on the NX7. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7 but actually lacks in a few things vs the cheaper NX7 espcially in the bass area.

I haven't touched the stock tips or cables and went for one of my balanced cables. If the NX7 didnt exist I am sure these would garner more favor but it is essentially NX7 tuning in a different housing with added BAs taking over the Piezoelectric upper highs. Not bad for the price but since the NX7 came before these. Nothing new here either.  I do like the build on them but again nothing special here. I will post more about them as they get the treatment but for now they are just OK.


----------



## olinko

First post. Just ordered the KZ ZSX hoping it's an upgrade from the Tin T2 (which I love) 
Has anyone already done an A/B comparison?

PS. Thank god for Chi-Fi, nobody should be forced to spend thousands of dollars for great audio


----------



## crabdog

olinko said:


> First post. Just ordered the KZ ZSX hoping it's an upgrade from the Tin T2 (which I love)
> Has anyone already done an A/B comparison?
> 
> PS. Thank god for Chi-Fi, nobody should be forced to spend thousands of dollars for great audio


I compared them in my ZSX review. Long story short, the ZSX is brighter and has more clarity and detail. The T2 has a smoother, more linear presentation and more natural tone.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Kanas Pro with their thin mids...


I really don`t get it :S



Otto Motor said:


> Did you get the Blon BL-03? My current flavour are the Blon and the "endgame" single DD Drop + JVC HA-FDX1...the latter are incredible in their realism (the former are great, too). Less than 100 left on drop.com.


I gave up and ordered BLON BL03... never had CNT drivers in my ears before and curiosity+hype did it...


----------



## Libertad

imagine the hype we all had when the FX40s came from JVC back in the day with CNT drivers.  man those were fun times


----------



## slowpickr

I just bought Echobox Finder X1s off Amazon for a little under $25.  Hoping it will be a great value at that price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Finder X1s for that price is decent. They are more neutrally tuned. Colder than warm in tonality.  Lacks body and fullness of sound. Good amount of definition. They would be solid beaters for the price but considering all the advancements in sound now a days at even the $25 price point. Finder X1s aren't gonna wow anybody. That is unless you like your sound reference thin and analytical.  They will most certainly be better built than any $25 phone that is for certain.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the KBear Hi7 since last night. Not bad earphone but not great either. Thus far it does sound like numerous BAs in the design. But lacks musicality due to the bass being average at best. A more clinical side of sound vs musical. This is mostly out of the box listening so we will see. I dont expect the sound to change much.
> 
> I got used to that carbon nanotube bass on the NX7 and while the Hi7 bass is there it lacks the texture and sub bass is not as good as the NX7. Bass sounds very average and lacks some impact and presence and speed not as good here. The mids sound good on the Ni7 but a bit on the thin/ dry side. Stage is average here as well. I dont see how these are an upgrade on the NX7. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7 but actually lacks in a few things vs the cheaper NX7 espcially in the bass area.
> 
> I haven't touched the stock tips or cables and went for one of my balanced cables. If the NX7 didnt exist I am sure these would garner more favor but it is essentially NX7 tuning in a different housing with added BAs taking over the Piezoelectric upper highs. Not bad for the price but since the NX7 came before these. Nothing new here either.  I do like the build on them but again nothing special here. I will post more about them as they get the treatment but for now they are just OK.



Thank you so much for this honest impressions about Hi7. They were on my curiousity list but i was scrap them because that many vents turned out to be fake vents. And your honest impressions tell me that they are just a good iem, but nothing special and for me as bass lover (not quantity but quality) definitely is a no go. Save me quite a lot bucks.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Finder X1s for that price is decent. They are more neutrally tuned. Colder than warm in tonality.  Lacks body and fullness of sound. Good amount of definition. They would be solid beaters for the price but considering all the advancements in sound now a days at even the $25 price point. Finder X1s aren't gonna wow anybody. That is unless you like your sound reference thin and analytical.  They will most certainly be better built than any $25 phone that is for certain.


Well DS, I do believe this is the first time you have ever SAVED me money.  Order canceled.


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a reason why they are selling a $100 plus iem for $25. Lol.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> There is a reason why they are selling a $100 plus iem for $25. Lol.


LOL. If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## slowpickr

For some reason, these are calling my name...


----------



## Dsnuts

DynamicEars said:


> Thank you so much for this honest impressions about Hi7. They were on my curiousity list but i was scrap them because that many vents turned out to be fake vents. And your honest impressions tell me that they are just a good iem, but nothing special and for me as bass lover (not quantity but quality) definitely is a no go. Save me quite a lot bucks.



Bass is not terrible but it don't do anything special in the bass region either. Quantitiy is ok but qualitly is lacking thus far. I am in the process of burning in. The overall sound is not a bad sound. It has really good detail and imagery is good as well. Seems like it is making good use of the BAs but I wish they included a nice higher end dynamic for the bass end. This is unfortunatley where they might have cut corners to get the pricing to around $100. I will post some more observations as I get used to their sound.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Dsnuts said:


> Finder X1s for that price is decent. They are more neutrally tuned. Colder than warm in tonality.  Lacks body and fullness of sound. Good amount of definition. They would be solid beaters for the price but considering all the advancements in sound now a days at even the $25 price point. Finder X1s aren't gonna wow anybody. That is unless you like your sound reference thin and analytical.  They will most certainly be better built than any $25 phone that is for certain.



Not to argue, but I had a much different experience. While I agree the mids & highs could sound a bit metallic with the wrong tips, I found the low end to be fairly warm and well extended. I didn't find them to be thin at all (when I hear 'thin' I think of the RE600 or something).

If you like a U-shape signature, they're not a bad choice at $25 IMO.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree they are certainly a good choice for the price but guys that like their mids more foward and treble a bit relaxed are not gonna be a fan. Bass I did like however. I gave my pair to my son who uses them on his laptop.; 

They are built like a tank. Got thrown in the washer but survived. Lol. Still sounds good after.


----------



## Jackpot77

slowpickr said:


> For some reason, these are calling my name...



The Cupid are excellent - my current pick for best "bang for buck" IEM I've heard in the mid fi price bracket. Beautiful and engaging sound.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the KBear Hi7 since last night. Not bad earphone but not great either. Thus far it does sound like numerous BAs in the design. But lacks musicality due to the bass being average at best. A more clinical side of sound vs musical. This is mostly out of the box listening so we will see. I dont expect the sound to change much.
> 
> I got used to that carbon nanotube bass on the NX7 and while the Hi7 bass is there it lacks the texture and sub bass is not as good as the NX7. Bass sounds very average and lacks some impact and presence and speed not as good here. The mids sound good on the Ni7 but a bit on the thin/ dry side. Stage is average here as well. I dont see how these are an upgrade on the NX7. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7 but actually lacks in a few things vs the cheaper NX7 espcially in the bass area.
> 
> I haven't touched the stock tips or cables and went for one of my balanced cables. If the NX7 didnt exist I am sure these would garner more favor but it is essentially NX7 tuning in a different housing with added BAs taking over the Piezoelectric upper highs. Not bad for the price but since the NX7 came before these. Nothing new here either.  I do like the build on them but again nothing special here. I will post more about them as they get the treatment but for now they are just OK.


Thanks.....you've also saved me some bucks!....might pull the Blon trigger instead! Haha!


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the KBear Hi7 since last night. Not bad earphone but not great either. Thus far it does sound like numerous BAs in the design. But lacks musicality due to the bass being average at best. A more clinical side of sound vs musical. This is mostly out of the box listening so we will see. I dont expect the sound to change much.
> 
> I got used to that carbon nanotube bass on the NX7 and while the Hi7 bass is there it lacks the texture and sub bass is not as good as the NX7. Bass sounds very average and lacks some impact and presence and speed not as good here. The mids sound good on the Ni7 but a bit on the thin/ dry side. Stage is average here as well. I dont see how these are an upgrade on the NX7. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7 but actually lacks in a few things vs the cheaper NX7 espcially in the bass area.
> 
> I haven't touched the stock tips or cables and went for one of my balanced cables. If the NX7 didnt exist I am sure these would garner more favor but it is essentially NX7 tuning in a different housing with added BAs taking over the Piezoelectric upper highs. Not bad for the price but since the NX7 came before these. Nothing new here either.  I do like the build on them but again nothing special here. I will post more about them as they get the treatment but for now they are just OK.



I'm sorry but I'll have to disagree with you on this. 

To my ears the subbass on the NX7 goes slightly deeper but is  also more wooly sounding compared to the Hi7. The Hi7 is fuller sounding (and much more natural) from the lower midrange and all the way up to the highest notes. Vocals (both male and female) has more weight and again more natural. The Hi7 does never sound splashy or tizzy to me in the way that the NX7 does. They can both sound a bit unnatural at times though, the NX7 more so.

Ideally I'd also change the bass on the Hi7 to that of the NX7, that being said neither of them has great subbass extension imo. For the rest of the spectrum the Hi7 is clearly superior to me. 

It took me a week to find a pair of tips that made them fit in my ears without blocking the vent though. It wasn't until I found the Final Audio E tips and moved up 1-2 sizes from what I normally use that they worked for me (with a shallow fit). Before that I also found them anemic and thin sounding. The placement of the vent is definitely their biggest flaw to me. Not only does it make it very difficult to get the best out of them but it does also mean that they can't sit perfectly flush in my ears (pushing them further in blocks the vent and again ruin the sound) which makes them feel a bit awkward. Not uncomfortable but unusual. Comfort and especially fit is definitely better for me on the NX7. 

I'm not saying that you're wrong in what you say but I wanted to share my experience as well since it's so different from yours.


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> Thank you so much for this honest impressions about Hi7. They were on my curiousity list but i was scrap them because that many vents turned out to be fake vents. And your honest impressions tell me that they are just a good iem, but nothing special and for me as bass lover (not quantity but quality) definitely is a no go. Save me quite a lot bucks.



Fwiw I just shared my opinion as well, it's probably dishonest to you as it doesn't harmonize with that of DS so please don't pay any attention to it 

Hopefully others that appreciate different views can find it helpful.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 13, 2019)

slowpickr said:


> I just bought Echobox Finder X1s off Amazon for a little under $25.  Hoping it will be a great value at that price.





slowpickr said:


> Well DS, I do believe this is the first time you have ever SAVED me money.  Order canceled.


For  <$25

These look interesting: the HiFi Walker A2
https://www.audioreviews.org/the-hifi-walker-a1-a-purists-pleasure/


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 13, 2019)

I am not saying they are a bad phone. I do like em. I am listening to the Hi7 again in balanced. They have a good overnight of burn in. Acoustics and vocals sounds good on em. BA timbre for certain. Sound layering is also done well on em. BA precision is also evident. But when it comes to bass end. It has more mid bass than sub bass. Considering the bass end according to the posted graph on the sales page the sub bass has no roll off. But that isn't what I am hearing. Sub bass is most definitely weaker vs mid bass.

At this stage of em, I just got them last night. I am sure these will grow on me. There are more positives than negatives on the sound for certain. However, I don't think they are better per se over the NX7. I think both are on a similar level in SQ wise.

I have yet to really cable and tip roll on em so I will do that here very soon.


----------



## Toastybob

Jackpot77 said:


> The Cupid are excellent - my current pick for best "bang for buck" IEM I've heard in the mid fi price bracket. Beautiful and engaging sound.


How is the sound isolation?


----------



## gazzington

Jackpot77 said:


> The Cupid are excellent - my current pick for best "bang for buck" IEM I've heard in the mid fi price bracket. Beautiful and engaging sound.


I agree, the Cupid's are amazing for the price


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dsnuts said:


> Finder X1s for that price is decent. They are more neutrally tuned. Colder than warm in tonality.  Lacks body and fullness of sound. Good amount of definition. They would be solid beaters for the price but considering all the advancements in sound now a days at even the $25 price point. Finder X1s aren't gonna wow anybody. That is unless you like your sound reference thin and analytical.  They will most certainly be better built than any $25 phone that is for certain.


i essentially agree--the x1 is built like a tank but really thin and unnatural sounding--i'd pass even at $25


----------



## Otto Motor

I had to upgrade the cable itself to a piece of art as it caused a loose connection with the earpieces it came with.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 13, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Been listening to the KBear Hi7 since last night. Not bad earphone but not great either. Thus far it does sound like numerous BAs in the design. But lacks musicality due to the bass being average at best. A more clinical side of sound vs musical. This is mostly out of the box listening so we will see. I dont expect the sound to change much.
> 
> I got used to that carbon nanotube bass on the NX7 and while the Hi7 bass is there it lacks the texture and sub bass is not as good as the NX7. Bass sounds very average and lacks some impact and presence and speed not as good here. The mids sound good on the Ni7 but a bit on the thin/ dry side. Stage is average here as well. I dont see how these are an upgrade on the NX7. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7 but actually lacks in a few things vs the cheaper NX7 espcially in the bass area.
> 
> I haven't touched the stock tips or cables and went for one of my balanced cables. If the NX7 didnt exist I am sure these would garner more favor but it is essentially NX7 tuning in a different housing with added BAs taking over the Piezoelectric upper highs. Not bad for the price but since the NX7 came before these. Nothing new here either.  I do like the build on them but again nothing special here. I will post more about them as they get the treatment but for now they are just OK.


The KBEAR hi7 in my ears - my "honest" impressions: flat, lifeless, overly bright, piercing (twin peaks between 2 and 4 kHz), plasticky timbre...how can 6 BA drivers not extend the treble beyond 10 kHz (711 coupler)...very disappointed. My head is ringing after 5 minutes with them. Cruel! Wonder whether a (K) BEAR tuned them.

UPDATE: I taped the nozzles over with micropore tape and then poked a couple of holes in the tape. Helps a bit with the pierce but not with the timbre. Somebody was wondering whether the nozzles are removable and replaceable with those famous third-party DMG nozzles.










CoiL said:


> I really don`t get it :S
> I gave up and ordered BLON BL03... never had CNT drivers in my ears before and curiosity+hype did it...



Great choice! And not much money at risk. These things are growing and growing on me. But you will have to tinker with them to make them sound right.




slowpickr said:


> For some reason, these are calling my name...


Where does that yummy cable from from?


----------



## Makahl (Sep 15, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I had to upgrade the cable itself to a piece of art as it caused a loose connection with the earpieces it came with.



Ouch! This cable could've been a good option for recabling a MH755 or an earbud. I'd just cut the mmcx connectors off and pre-tin the wire then you're ready to go.


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> ...how can 6 BA drivers not extend the treble beyond 10 kHz (711 coupler)...very disappointed



BAs have good treble on average but extension is much easier to do with a solid DD driver. In fact, there are just a couple of BAs from Knowles/Sonion that can even do treble above 10k and even then it's very hard to implement in a way that is both extended, smooth, not too strong in lower treble. I bet you could find 10+BA IEMs that barely have treble...


----------



## Otto Motor

vladstef said:


> I bet you could find 10+BA IEMs that barely have treble...



That's frightening!


----------



## Alino

Otto Motor said:


> That's frightening!



Be sure someone would call it 'dark' or 'slightly recessed' treble, though.


----------



## ldo77

Am I crazy?... But NX7 pair well with dx204s.
I know that DAP is almost 20 times more expensive but


----------



## HungryPanda

ldo77 said:


> Am I crazy?... But NX7 pair well with dx204s.
> I know that DAP is almost 20 times more expensive but


You are not crazy if it sounds good then it is all fine


----------



## olinko

Has anyone heard the GuideRay GR-i? Bad Guy's given them a glowing review and I haven't seen anyone mention them


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 14, 2019)

olinko said:


> Has anyone heard the GuideRay GR-i? Bad Guy's given them a glowing review and I haven't seen anyone mention them



The only other review that I can find is from the same author, dated August 19, 2019 & again, August 28, 2019

I have no reason to doubt the author's belief, in his findings.  But in a prior video he states that he doesn't believe in burn in; which can skew his results, as burn in is real, for some IEMs. I've had the Dynamic driver on various IEMs really mature, during a lengthy burn in. e.g. TFZ No. 3 & MyLove 2019
&
(edited, mixing up my models)Balanced armatures lose an initial, exaggerated sibilance. e.g. the (current hot model) Blon BL-03 KZ ZS4

In your linked video, the total scores could've easily been 7/7, between the Guideray & the TRN V90, relating to the author's justification, for the scoring of the mids.  Then the V90 could be interpreted as beating the GR-I,  depending on how you prioritize  on sound stage.


----------



## zachmal

lgcubana said:


> The only other review that I can find is from the same author, dated August 19, 2019 & again, August 28, 2019
> 
> I have no reason to doubt the author's belief, in his findings.  But in a prior video he states that he doesn't believe in burn in; which can skew his results, as burn in is real, for some IEMs. I've had the Dynamic driver on various IEMs really mature, during a lengthy burn in. e.g. TFZ No. 3 & MyLove 2019
> &
> ...



same: there was a distracting sibilance in the NX7 out of the box, the bass was rather on the weak side / background, it felt also a bit more piercing in the highs - not sure about the mids

after a few days of burn in the sibilance disappeared (newer believed or knew what sibilance before that experience), bass became more pronounced and weighty, highs less piercing


----------



## peter123

That's what happens when your brain adapt to the sound


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 14, 2019)

ldo77 said:


> Am I crazy?... But NX7 pair well with dx204s.
> I know that DAP is almost 20 times more expensive but



Actually NX7 scales very well to nicer sources much better than most earphones in the $100 range. I use my Shanling M5s with it in balanced. Sounds fantastic. Sounds superb out of my black label too.

Did some more cable rolling again on the NX7 last night. Settled on this one. One of the more highly regarded cables for the price. Brings a smoother fuller roomier character to the NX7. Sounds great on the NX7. Haven't tried it till now as I had it on my Solaris the whole time. Ya the cable cost as much as the earphones. Lol But well worth the added warmth and smoothness to the NX7. Very nice synergy on the NX7. 








I settled on this cable for the Hi7. Adds a bit of warmth to the sound. Pure copper seems to mesh well with the detailed sound of the Hi7.


----------



## crabdog

olinko said:


> Has anyone heard the GuideRay GR-i? Bad Guy's given them a glowing review and I haven't seen anyone mention them



I have both the GR-i and the DH3. I like both. Not sure what his problem with the DH3 is, imo it's better than DMG and DMS.


----------



## Broquen

peter123 said:


> That's what happens when your brain adapt to the sound



My wife does not thought the same with NCM NC5v2 after few months. She found them annoying when tried first day and some weeks ago, after 6 months of so, she tried again and found them very pleasant and was surprised and impressed. Maybe she was expecting sibilance from memory and remembered them worse than they really were, but I asked her to recall it well and she seems pretty sure that the sound has changed. BTW I do believe in hardware burn-in, so maybe my opinion had weight in this regard.


----------



## zachmal (Sep 14, 2019)

peter123 said:


> That's what happens when your brain adapt to the sound



how can there be brain adaptation when there's burn in without listening to them even once ? during the burn-in process (white, pink, brown noise on loop) I didn't listen to them

magically upon first hear it's super strong sibilant and then for some strange reason the sibilance got adapted and cancelled out by the brain a few days later ?

everything stayed the same, btw - cable, eartips all stock

this doesn't make sense psychologically, physiologically or even physically to be merely some adaptation or "placebo"


----------



## peter123 (Sep 14, 2019)

zachmal said:


> how can there be brain adaptation when there's burn in without listening to them even once ? during the burn-in process (white, pink, brown noise on loop) I didn't listen to them
> 
> magically upon first hear it's super strong sibilant and then for some strange reason the sibilance got adapted and cancelled out by the brain a few days later ?
> 
> ...



This is not the place to discuss this but there's no hard evidence whatsoever that physical burn in takes place. There's also no logical (or technical) explanation why it would.

People here seem to adore graphs, pretty strange that no graphs show changes after burn in as they're often reported to be "night and day".

For the record, I've got the NX7 used and they've certainly played more than 100 hours in my possession alone and they're still showing sibilance.....

I've got to much respect for this thread to discuss this matter further in here as it most certainly will end with the thread getting closed but I've also got to much integrity to say nothing when people makes statements that's total BS imo. So, I've said what I'm going to say on this matter (until next time ).


----------



## jon parker (Sep 14, 2019)

*BURN IN

To [humbly] try to clarify:*
(feel free to adapt / add to etc
 - >Please note I am not interested in debating burn in< -
This is my own experience..sorry if yours if different & you [want to] disagree 

** As painful as it is when we hold different determined views to others, it's very difficult when one has experienced something directly to 'not' believe in it
and thus to all the more strongly argue for ones own case / side of the argument !! . . .
End of the day it really doesn't matter as *We all love music and the magic it has to make us feel good and that's why we are all hear (pun intended)

(As someone who has been burning in for many years + over 100 headphones / IEMs this is what I would like to offer)

*What is 'burn in'?*

Burn in is a perceived difference in certain elements of the sound of a headphone after a period of use ideally _following a set of parameters_

Now for the important point:
*What would be an actual process of a so called 'qualified' burn in process

There are 2 schools of thought here* -
1. using music that has a full frequency range such as classical or organ.
2. using pink/white noise

Because I personally also believe that dynamics are important, I use; and so will explain method 1. - using music:

1. Using [high quality lossless] tracks you are very familiar with (your own personal Test Tracks) from a well used source - preferably a neutral / accurate DAP
_*NB:* Tracks should have a good range of dynamics and have a good frequency range - such as classic - Johann Sebastian's Brandenburg Concertos are a good example_

2. Using tips you know well and fit your own ears perfectly and perhaps a cable you have used a lot

3. You listen to your test tracks OUT OF THE BOX and carefully note anything that stands out in the frequencies -
Out of the box for IEM's Its quite common to experience sibilance, a bloated or muddy bass and a general un-cohesive relationship between the lows, mids and highs

4. Using a playlist with the volume a bit louder than normal listening with a 20 minute break or so every now and then, you leave the IEM's playing music

5. Checking in again at different time points you compare your original findings. A good measure for this is after 12 hours, 50 hours, 100 hours and 200+ hours

*6. What to expect?* - Everyone has different hearing / equipment / experience and people also LISTEN differently:
Some listen more to the music.
Some people listen more the audio and the details etc. The latter I would suspect would hear more change due more to their listening habits

In general you may well find the biggest change comes from DYNAMIC drivers and the more subtle change coming from ARMATURE drivers
With an IEM that responds particularly well to burn in you may find after many hours that:

1. The bass / low end is tighter, cleaner more cohesive
2. The highs are smooths out and sibilance is diminished or dissapears completely
3. The mids . . .  TBH Im not so sure about the mids as it is the first 2 that tend to be the most noticeable ! but in general...smoother or more forward in the mix
and over all - the spacing in between instruments is much cleaner - you hear the different elements and frequencies working with much harmony with each other...as in real life!
*
What is Brain burn in? 
and is it different to Burn in?*
Personally i would define Brain burn in as different to the actual process of 'Burn in'..which is essentially a physical process.
I would define Brain burn in as:
the brain/ ear / mind adapting 'itself' or 'getting used to' the character of the headphone you are listening to at the current time
For example going from a bass heavy warmer headphone to a more detailed treble orientated headphone - Because you notice a marked difference it takes a while top get used to the new sound or to forget about the previous sound
* 

Notes: 
*
The reason for writing all this is because:

1. People often use such terms as 'burn in' & 'brain burn in' with perhaps different ideas about what that actually means - The above are my own Definitions. Take them or leave them - Just makes it easier to communicate!
2. People who often claim not to believe in burn in have not gone through the process as explained above or
 perhaps do not listen to the audio in a detailed analytical way - They just listen to and enjoy the music 
Also its usually a lot easier to just exclaim 'I don't believe in something' because I haven't experienced it than to take the time to go through the process of an 'Actual burn in process'
3. Every headphone IEM is different - a small amount I have heard big changes in the sound quality after burn. Most display 'some' small but significant changes and some don't seem to change much at all

Hope that makes sense? o_0 - I don't want to open the debate again - Simply to offer a potential definition to clarify some differences with the term 'burn in'

I'm not saying by any means I am an authority on any of the above. Just my own thoughts


----------



## Broquen

peter123 said:


> This is not the place to discuss this but there's no hard evidence whatsoever that physical burn in takes place. There's also no logical (or technical) explanation why it would.
> 
> People here seem to adore graphs, pretty strange that no graphs show changes after burn in as they're often reported to be "night and day".
> 
> ...



The eternal discussion that leads to nowhere xD I'm with you Peter, not the best place and this is a never-ending question, but


peter123 said:


> That's what happens when your brain adapt to the sound



This was an statement


----------



## peter123

Broquen said:


> The eternal discussion that leads to nowhere xD I'm with you Peter, not the best place and this is a never-ending question, but
> 
> 
> This was an statement



I'm not sure if i understand what you're saying but that quote was an answer to another post in case you didn't notice....


----------



## Broquen

peter123 said:


> I'm not sure if i understand what you're saying but that quote was an answer to another post in case you didn't notice....



Only wanted to point (if I did not misunderstood) that is hard to not respond due you already made this statement



peter123 said:


> when people makes statements .


----------



## peter123

Broquen said:


> Only wanted to point (if I did not misunderstood) that is hard to not respond due you already made this statement



??? Sorry mate, I don't understand what you're saying???

I think that you may have missed a post but this is getting quite ridiculous so let's move on....


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 14, 2019)

peter123 said:


> This is not the place to discuss this but there's no hard evidence whatsoever that physical burn in takes place. There's also no logical (or technical) explanation why it would.
> 
> People here seem to adore graphs, pretty strange that no graphs show changes after burn in as they're often reported to be "night and day".
> 
> ...


If it's the NX7 that you got from @FastAndClean , they were already broken in. So you wouldn't have a  perspective on how high the sibilance was, when brand new.

I don't rely on measurements,  I use logic.  With my TFZ No.3 I had an overlap of two units.  Just to prove/disprove the "burn in is all in your head" theory/fact, I purposely left the newer set in the box, while doing +100 hrs. on the 1st set. Then I did an A/B:  The new in box set exhibited a thinness to the sub - mid bass, that was present in the 1st set, when originally tested for DOA; once they both had sufficient time, I did an A/B again.  The 1st set still sounded fuller (in the low end), but the 2nd set had closed the gap, to the point that I had to go back and forth on the Whisper song, YingYang Twins. 

As we are dealing with the human ear and perception, I'l respect those on the other side of the argument, because of the intangibles and agree to disagree.


----------



## Broquen

peter123 said:


> ??? Sorry mate, I don't understand what you're saying???
> 
> I think that you may have missed a post but this is getting quite ridiculous so let's move on....



Only to clarify, don't want to start another eternal discussion here about that and please, be sure that I respect you a lot (as well as this thread too) and don't feel comfortable arguing (and even less with someone that knows much more than me about sound).

I did read @zachmal post about the differences he perceived on the NX7 after some use and your reply saying that this is the brain adapting. Then, you say "people makes statements that's total BS imo" and I only wanted to point that you made a plain statement on the first reply. Maybe I lost something, my English is not very good and if this is the case I apologize.
Anyway, I'm done with it too


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So what's the logic behind my NX7 NOT having sibilance? Hmmm??? What's the logic behind my NX7 not having phase issues? Hmm?? 

There always needs to be some "scientific" answer, but yet, what's the scientific answer for my pair not displaying the same traits as another pair?


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So what's the logic behind my NX7 NOT having sibilance? Hmmm??? What's the logic behind my NX7 not having phase issues? Hmm??
> 
> There always needs to be some "scientific" answer, but yet, what's the scientific answer for my pair not displaying the same traits as another pair?



No sibilance: You. e.g. the dimensions of your ears, age, health of your ear drums, the size and density of your melon, how much wax is in your ear canals. There are many variances, in an analog world.

Phase: Do you mean out of phase or a separation of the drivers ?


Might be a poor analogy, but even in the world of bits and bytes, CPUs from the same batch will have varying tolerances, to their max load.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

lgcubana said:


> No sibilance: You. e.g. the dimensions of your ears, age, health of your ear drums, the size and density of your melon, how much wax is in your ear canals. There are many variances, in an analog world.
> 
> Phase: Do you mean out of phase or a separation of the drivers ?
> 
> ...



Though you make some nice points, this wouldn't explain the fact that other earphones that have sibilance and were reported as such, had the same sibilance to my old ears as to other owners/reviewers. The KZ's have sibilance. Same with the TFZ's and the T2 pros. It was something reported that I heard as well. The NX7? Just don't hear it.


----------



## nraymond

lgcubana said:


> No sibilance: You. e.g. the dimensions of your ears, age, health of your ear drums, the size and density of your melon, how much wax is in your ear canals. There are many variances, in an analog world.
> 
> Phase: Do you mean out of phase or a separation of the drivers ?



Good brief summary of why sibilance may not be noticed by everyone. For a more extended rumination on this topic:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3123#post-15135658

Phase issues are present when drivers are off-axis and can also occur with crossover circuits, both of which are common in multi-driver earphones. But as Tyll Hertsens said regarding the Shure SE535, "This is one of my favorite in-ear headphones" - despite the phase issues.


----------



## Ziggomatic

If I had the time I'd go back and check how many times the burn in debate has come up in this thread. I'd guess once every 30 pages.


----------



## thejoker13

I've been enjoying the LZ A6 since they arrived on Thursday, and a question has been plaguing me ever since. Why the heck aren't these being discussed more???


----------



## baskingshark

thejoker13 said:


> I've been enjoying the LZ A6 since they arrived on Thursday, and a question has been plaguing me ever since. Why the heck aren't these being discussed more???



Since it has customizable filters, how does it compare to the Toneking ninetails?
I read some reviews about the LZ A6 that there is some harsh treble?


----------



## thejoker13

To me, I find the A6 to be an improvement in every quantifiable way. I always considered the TNT to be a natural sounding, smooth organic listen, but the A6 sound even more lifelike with a natural timbre. Drums sound amazing with snares snapping and cymbals crashing but without any tizzyness or glare and sound like you're sitting right beside a live drummer. 
I have only swapped the filters out by trying the gold and dark blue, but went back to black fairly quickly as it harmonized with my V40 the best, imho. 
I feel like having such wide options in filters will ensure that anyone could find a match with their source rather easily.
Thank you again @peter123 for talking about these!


----------



## thejoker13

baskingshark said:


> Since it has customizable filters, how does it compare to the Toneking ninetails?
> I read some reviews about the LZ A6 that there is some harsh treble?


The blue filter is the brightest filter and I feel some people that like a darker signature could consider it somewhat harsh at times, but that's only 1 of nine filters.


----------



## baskingshark

thejoker13 said:


> The blue filter is the brightest filter and I feel some people that like a darker signature could consider it somewhat harsh at times, but that's only 1 of nine filters.



Is the LZ A6 a big upgrade over the LZ A4 and LZ A5?

I've got the A6 in my AE cart, still waiting for it to be cheaper when on sales. It seems there is also a A6 mini version that retails at a fraction of the price. Though it comes with less filters and no gain button and one less driver I think.


----------



## thejoker13

baskingshark said:


> Is the LZ A6 a big upgrade over the LZ A4 and LZ A5?
> 
> I've got the A6 in my AE cart, still waiting for it to be cheaper when on sales. It seems there is also a A6 mini version that retails at a fraction of the price. Though it comes with less filters and no gain button and one less driver I think.


I loved the A4 but had comfort issues, but never really cared for the A5's. I felt the treble had a weird tonality and never could get it to sound right for me. Also I felt the A5 had to thin mids for my taste, so I consider the A6 to be the true spirtual successor to the A4. I find the A6 to be correct for my tastes from bass to treble and with very good ergonomics.
I did consider the A6 mini, but felt it was to minimal compared to the A6. The mini is only a dynamic with piezoelectric tweeter. It doesn't have the 4 BA's, or the loud button, an also only has 3 filters instead of 9.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

thejoker13 said:


> I've been enjoying the LZ A6 since they arrived on Thursday, and a question has been plaguing me ever since. Why the heck aren't these being discussed more???



I sold my AKG N5005 and skipped Andromeda S after buying LZ A6. Yes they are that good. The best for me is the black filter with a bit of foam, that way the treble extension remains amazing, but without the peaks.


----------



## thejoker13

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I sold my AKG N5005 and skipped Andromeda S after buying LZ A6. Yes they are that good. The best for me is the black filter with a bit of foam, that way the treble extension remains amazing, but without the peaks.


Wow, that's a huge recommendation there and I wholeheartedly agree. I have the Empire Ears Phantom, as well as the Empire Ears LX on review tour right now, and the A6 doesn't kneel before either of those. I'm not saying that they're technically better per say, but they play in the same league for a fifth of the cost. I honestly am grabbing them over those 2 because of how dynamic and musical that they are. They're crazy good!


----------



## mochill

thejoker13 said:


> Wow, that's a huge recommendation there and I wholeheartedly agree. I have the Empire Ears Phantom, as well as the Empire Ears LX on review tour right now, and the A6 doesn't kneel before either of those. I'm not saying that they're technically better per say, but they play in the same league for a fifth of the cost. I honestly am grabbing them over those 2 because of how dynamic and musical that they are. They're crazy good!


Why you make me want to buy it


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> I have both the GR-i and the DH3. I like both. Not sure what his problem with the DH3 is, imo it's better than DMG and DMS.



What's your impression of the GR-i? Seems pretty interesting.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000071644144.html
It's selling at $50 USD on AE, and it comes in some psychedelic shell colours LOL. The shell looks like a semi custom type resin, very good looking IEM.

Not many reviews about this IEM so far though.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> I've been enjoying the LZ A6 since they arrived on Thursday, and a question has been plaguing me ever since. Why the heck aren't these being discussed more???



Finally! At least there's two of us to praise these from now on. 

I'm really happy that you like them  

It took me seven years and almost 200 pair of IEM's to finally find a pair that matches my preference perfectly. It's a great relief having them and not feeling the need to find something else that does this or that better. I'm still buying IEM's because I'm curious (and stupid, or probably both) but I don't expect any of them to perform better than the A6 for my preference.


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> Finally! At least there's two of us to praise these from now on.
> 
> I'm really happy that you like them
> 
> It took me seven years and almost 200 pair of IEM's to finally find a pair that matches my preference perfectly. It's a great relief having them and not feeling the need to find something else that does this or that better. I'm still buying IEM's because I'm curious (and stupid, or probably both) but I don't expect any of them to perform better than the A6 for my preference.



That is some endorsement if it's your endgame set!
The lowest i seen it on sale is about $230ish USD though, i might get it if it drops below 200 usd the coming sales.

Is it easy to drive? And how's the isolation?


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> Finally! At least there's two of us to praise these from now on.
> 
> I'm really happy that you like them
> 
> It took me seven years and almost 200 pair of IEM's to finally find a pair that matches my preference perfectly. It's a great relief having them and not feeling the need to find something else that does this or that better. I'm still buying IEM's because I'm curious (and stupid, or probably both) but I don't expect any of them to perform better than the A6 for my preference.



If they are tops your 200 iems and experiences then its a must try iem Peter. I've heard good things about them before but its not really popular that time. How is the layering, staging and imaging on them?


----------



## peter123 (Sep 15, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> That is some endorsement if it's your endgame set!
> The lowest i seen it on sale is about $230ish USD though, i might get it if it drops below 200 usd the coming sales.
> 
> Is it easy to drive? And how's the isolation?



The isolation is fairly good but not as good as the Big Dipper or TSMR-3. This is highly individual depending on ear anatomy though....

It's harder to drive than the TSMR-3 but easier than the NX7 if that helps. In my experience there's very few IEM's that's hard to drive per se. Maybe if one is using a phone, otherwise any DAP or portable amp/dac should be able to drive any pair of IEM's.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 15, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> If they are tops your 200 iems and experiences then its a must try iem Peter. I've heard good things about them before but its not really popular that time. How is the layering, staging and imaging on them?



Yes and no. The key reason for me being so happy with it is that it ticks all *my* preference boxes (wide soundstage, excellent subbass, midbass that doesn't overshadow the midrange, great overall bass quality to quantity ratio, energy and sparkle in the upper midrange/treble).

So yeah, they're a great pair of IEM's. Whether or not they're a top dog in a collection will depend on the personal preference of the owner.

Edit:
Layering, staging and imaging are all great on them, not more to say really.

As always with LZ it's not neutral but musical in its presentation. The icing on the cake is the tuning system, changes between the filter groups are definitely more than subtle with the extra possibility for fine tuning within each group.


----------



## davidcotton

lgcubana said:


> No sibilance: You. e.g. the dimensions of your ears, age, health of your ear drums, the size and density of your melon, how much wax is in your ear canals. There are many variances, in an analog world.
> 
> Phase: Do you mean out of phase or a separation of the drivers ?
> 
> ...



Or it could be a question of build and quality control and he lucked out by getting a good set?


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> If they are tops your 200 iems and experiences then its a must try iem Peter. I've heard good things about them before but its not really popular that time. How is the layering, staging and imaging on them?


Remember, each person hears differently and has different gear matchup, different tips different sound and music preferences etc.
I personally don`t follow peter123 (no discredit to him!) as I hear differently from him and have different preferences etc. ...so I know that when I would buy something based on such bold statement, I would probably be little disappointed what I get (not saying A6 is  bad).


----------



## crabdog

baskingshark said:


> What's your impression of the GR-i? Seems pretty interesting.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000071644144.html
> It's selling at $50 USD on AE, and it comes in some psychedelic shell colours LOL. The shell looks like a semi custom type resin, very good looking IEM.
> ...


Yes, it's very nicely built and comfortable too. I have the blue version. For a $50 IEM, yeah it is quite good, V-shaped with a reasonably tidy bass and a touch of sharpness in the lower treble.


----------



## DynamicEars

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's very nicely built and comfortable too. I have the blue version. For a $50 IEM, yeah it is quite good, V-shaped with a reasonably tidy bass and a touch of sharpness in the lower treble.



vs ZSX and BL03? and are they have sub bass rolled off? I only see from the graph by HBB but he said that they got best bass vs ZSX v90, but the graph are telling me they the most rolled off sub bass first


----------



## lgcubana

HiFi Walker A2 (non microphone version), *$22.89 USD*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077ZYP7H9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A fun little project, to scratch my itch, hopefully for at least a month or two.  In stock form, they're heavy in the bass (with a good start in the basement), but with a noticeable mid-bass bleed. Unfortunately that's not the top issue, the hiss/sibilance (words with no "S" were hissing at me) is next level.

But the end result (for me) is next tier, compared to the Blon Bl-03. More authoritative low end, with an increase in overall resolution.  
Final product: silicone o-rings, Tin HiFi T2, blue tips & microtape =  





Tape job:
I used 3M, Transpore clear tape
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Transpore..._11?keywords=microtape&qid=1568549855&sr=8-11
@james444  did a crossover, leaving four small corners open; I tried this at 1st, but the upper frequency bands tickled my brain, in a bad way. Through trial and error, I found a +/- 80% cover up to be my sweet spot.





Port (red dot):
Unmolested: a touch too thick in the mid-bass
post needle (I used a pin from one of my dress shirts), too much low end lost, mids/vocals are now thin and tinny
Since I bought 30 silicone o-rings, for my Blon BL-03 to gain some shoulders, for my Comply TSX 500 tips, to have a perch. I figured I would give them a shot, to cover the ports. The resulting low end is a 9/10, for me. No remaining perceived mid-bass bleed.


 




Thanks to @Otto Motor, for pointing them out
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/page-13#post-15184827


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> Finally! At least there's two of us to praise these from now on.
> 
> I'm really happy that you like them
> 
> It took me seven years and almost 200 pair of IEM's to finally find a pair that matches my preference perfectly. It's a great relief having them and not feeling the need to find something else that does this or that better. I'm still buying IEM's because I'm curious (and stupid, or probably both) but I don't expect any of them to perform better than the A6 for my preference.


Lol, I know what you mean Peter, it really is a relief. I started this hobby on a quest to find a conduit to fully immerse myself in the music and was able to get close multiple times, but there would always just be one little thing I would want to change about an iem if I could. I'm not very good at putting my thoughts to words, but I immediately started smiling from the first note after putting in the A6's. I've been waiting for that one thing to appear that I would want to change, but it isn't showing up.


----------



## CactusPete23

lgcubana said:


> HiFi Walker A2 (non microphone version), *$22.89 USD*
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077ZYP7H9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.  But trying to make sure I understand... 

1) For the Port mod, Did you cover the port with the silicone o-ring BECAUSE you poked too big a hole when trying to use the pin?   If "unpoked" would one still cover that vent with an o-ring???    Wonder if you could have covered it with micropore tape instead of the o-ring (IF, After trying to prick the vent with a pin, it opened too large.)?   This seems like trial and error is needed.

2) Are the Blue Tips From a set of Tin HiFi T2's ?  Would you expect other foam tips to work?

Lots or mods needed, but the base earphones are not so expensive...


----------



## crabdog

There were a couple of people asking about the GuideRay GR-i. Rather than answering separately, I'll just share my full review here:
https://primeaudio.org/guideray-gr-i-review/


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 15, 2019)

CactusPete23 said:


> Thanks for posting this.  But trying to make sure I understand...
> 
> 1) For the Port mod, Did you cover the port with the silicone o-ring BECAUSE you poked too big a hole when trying to use the pin?   If "unpoked" would one still cover that vent with an o-ring???    Wonder if you could have covered it with micropore tape instead of the o-ring (IF, After trying to prick the vent with a pin, it opened too large.)?   This seems like trial and error is needed.
> 
> ...


The beauty of the Walkers is that their sound signature is over the top, across the spectrum, in stock form. As it's always easier to take away, than add, to a sound signature, the Walkers allow each person to customize the low end, mids and the uppers to their wants.

My mods are specific to my ears and my likes.  Some will prefer the taping to have more pass thru, others will be satisfied with the pierced port or combinations of both.

1. You are correct.  I could've just covered the port with the o-ring (or tape) and avoided piercing the  port cover. But going through the sequence (laid out by @james444), the "poke" came 1st. Microtape would've been another solution and I would have gone that route, if the o-ring didn't work.  But the tape would look shoddy, IMO.

2. Yes, the blue tips are from the Tin HiFi T2.  For my ears, the shorter Tins gave me the best fit.  Yes, other foam tips will work, for other ears. Unlike my other bullet style shells (Moondrop Crescents), the girth of the Walkers allow me to get a better grasp of them, for seating and I don't have to wedge them down my ear canal, as I do the Crescents.

The initial mods took all of 20 minutes, due to trial and error. 25% of that time was spent in wrestling the o-rings.  When I took the pics, the left earpiece's tape job got skewed, when I removed the Tin tip.  Re-taping only took a minute.


----------



## olinko

crabdog said:


> There were a couple of people asking about the GuideRay GR-i. Rather than answering separately, I'll just share my full review here:
> https://primeaudio.org/guideray-gr-i-review/


Thanks! Now I feel better about not buying the TRN-V90 over the ZSX


----------



## jant71

olinko said:


> Thanks! Now I feel better about not buying the TRN-V90 over the ZSX



????? Did you quote the right post?  Carbdog's GR-i review compares to V2 and KB1. Didn't see any KZ or TRN in there. Wrong quote or confusing with HBB's video 3-way GR-i vs. V90 vs. ZSX?


----------



## TeaCake (Sep 16, 2019)

olinko said:


> Thanks! Now I feel better about not buying the TRN-V90 over the ZSX


Me too! I also bought the Guideray and I am happy to say I'm glad I bought this instead of TRN V90 too. .  for me, it is comparable to my V2... I love it!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

davidcotton said:


> Or it could be a question of build and quality control and he lucked out by getting a good set?


YES!!!! Let's say this!!! Who's my favorite iem at the moment? the NX7!! More than the JVC. More than the MD. More than the Sennheiser! Yep! 

p.s. Let's see how long it lasts? lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

I enjoyed the LZ A2, LZ Z04A, and A4. The LZ A3 was a P.O.S. Never tried the A5, but I think i'm gonna order the A6 on 11.11 since it seems to come highly recommended. I want to start winding down the earphone purchases, and go in the direction of cans maybe?


----------



## james444

lgcubana said:


> Microtape would've been another solution and I would have gone that route, if the o-ring didn't work.  But the tape would look shoddy, IMO.



I use 3M Magic Tape (which is almost invisible) to "repair" a vent and poke a tiny hole with a needle. But your o-ring solution is probably more durable.


----------



## olinko

olinko said:


> Thanks! Now I feel better about not buying the TRN-V90 over the ZSX





jant71 said:


> ????? Did you quote the right post?  Carbdog's GR-i review compares to V2 and KB1. Didn't see any KZ or TRN in there. Wrong quote or confusing with HBB's video 3-way GR-i vs. V90 vs. ZSX?



Sorry, I cut down what was originally a much longer post so now it's nonsense haha
I bought the ZSX and then I saw the BGGAR videos comparing the ZSX to the TRN V90 (and then to the GR-i) and the ZSX ultimately came in third. But then I saw the review of theGR-i posted above and from how the sound is described I think I the ZSX is a better addition to my Tin T2. I want a different sounding IEM, not just a better one


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of an update on the Kbear Hi7. This one is going to be matter of preference really. The Hi7 is more neutrally tuned with the tuning leaning more toward a detailed presentation with upper mids and treble emphasized more than the rest of the tuning. The sound presentation is more wide than deep giving off a fairly flat neutrally brighter tonality to the sonics. It does instruments and vocals better than anything that requires a healthy amount of bass. It has good detail and imagery but really does nothing to separate itself from the myriad of other earphones in the market already. 

For the price I bought them for at $89 it isnt a bad earphone in fact I think the sound is on par with this price point but for $120 they are asking for it at MSRP.  I would choose the NX7 and a new cable for that price every time. 

Considering Kbear is a newcommer to the audio game. It seems they are related to a bunch of other sellers on Aliexpress. These are your typical phone from OEM that a lot of the other resellers get their earphones from. KZ BGVP and the like. It is decent for the price but nothing that will win an award.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is interesting. This is a Fr of the NX7.





I have always thought they sounded a bit like campfire audio stuff. This is a new graph of the Andromeda golds that just sold out.






Minus the treble being more even on the Andromda G and probably with better stage. Similar in upper mids emphasis and even in the bass emphasis. Somehow I have a feeling the NX7 is actually better in the bass end. What you know. So the guys that own the NX7 can figure out how the Andromeda golds are like. This a case of chi fi mimicing higher end or higher end mimicing chi fi?/!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. This is a Fr of the NX7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 
 

BGVP did their best to mimic another 5BA with their own 5BA and came close. Q.C. Killed em. I confirmed this was the case. 

I disliked the Andro's ironically and hyped DM6 but my graph was a lot diff. Q.C. of course


----------



## Dsnuts

I read about the QC stuff on the thread. I remember when I got the DM5 a while ago some guys had the nozzle just coming off alltogether from the housing. That was kinda weird. Somewhat isolated but still a bit off putting. Chi fi manufaturer makes so many earphones. The OEM that makes earphones for BGVP is the same place that make earphones for KZ,CCA, Opera factory, kBear, NiceHCK, AK, Woo among many others. 

You gotta wonder with so many different phones they are pushing out QC can't be as tight as it should be.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. This is a Fr of the NX7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never purport to be a frequency response graph expert, but it looks like all similarities end at 3K ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 17, 2019)

I just randomly grabbed the first graph so I have no idea how accurate that one is. 2nd one is Crins. You can get 2 different measurements of the same earphone and they can look different so it is just a general summary but reading Crins report of how the new Andromeda golds are. it seems the tuning is more in line with chi fi tendencies which was my point on the post.

You have to look more into the general sound balancing when comparing random graphs. Both are balanced similarly. I bet sound similarly too again which was my point.


----------



## Dsnuts

This one is better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NX7

Vs 
Andromeda Gold


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 17, 2019)

Speaking of the NX7. I will be getting the retail version of the DB3 here in a couple of days. Will let you all know how they are. $20 hybrids. If it is how Jim told me, they should be very good for the cost of a cheaper dinner plate!


----------



## cqtek (Sep 18, 2019)

Tansio Mirai TSMR-2: 
Lots of things to try and very little time.
Splendid construction for a distinctive profile, even though the graphics do not represent it that way.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. This is a Fr of the NX7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what it is, but I'm satisfied with the SQ of the NX7 for the price. If this is 85-90% of the Andromeda/Gold, I'm happy. Even if it's not, I don't care because I'm luvin the NX7. I don't find them overly bright like others have said...I just find them detailed, which is what I was looking for, but wasn't willing to fork up a grand+ to get that kinda sound. From everything I've read, the bass on the NX7 is also better than the Andromeda. I love the bass on the NX7, so no complaints there. The NX7 is a great sounding set and I'm happy that it's part of my collection.


----------



## courierdriver

So tonight, I downloaded some old school stuff (ABBA Gold album, and SOS Band). Listened to them on my TFZ NO.3 and have been really enjoying the music and the iems. Over the past few months that I've had the No.3's, I've posted that I've not really been "Wowed" by them. After a bunch of tip swaps and a cable swap; plus an extensive break in period; the TFZ NO.3 is finally showing it's worth. Bass is great: impactful, defined and powerful. Mids are nice and forward and the treble region (which I previously found dark and recessed) has opened up and is now giving me a nice, big soundstage. Really starting to enjoy this set alot. They are especially good with old school Funk, like Gap Band, SOS Band and Rick James. Finally getting to appreciate this iem alot!


----------



## Coyro

courierdriver said:


> Not sure what it is, but I'm satisfied with the SQ of the NX7 for the price. If this is 85-90% of the Andromeda/Gold, I'm happy. Even if it's not, I don't care because I'm luvin the NX7. I don't find them overly bright like others have said...I just find them detailed, which is what I was looking for, but wasn't willing to fork up a grand+ to get that kinda sound. From everything I've read, the bass on the NX7 is also better than the Andromeda. I love the bass on the NX7, so no complaints there. The NX7 is a great sounding set and I'm happy that it's part of my collection.


I'm very satisfied with my NX7 too, they grew on me.
I found them excessively bright OOTB but the micropore mod and some tip-rolling did wonders and now I'm totally enjoying them.
It's always curious how the perception is changed over time: the bass seemed almost lacking at first - now it's for sure one of the most strong aspects.
And the detalization of course. You've heard the track countless times, you believe to know it completely, then you switch to another piece of gear and WHAM! - suddenly you realize what was said in that whisper and the distant clapping is not clapping at all but the drumsticks, you clearly can hear that wooden texture. And so on.


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 18, 2019)

Coyro said:


> I'm very satisfied with my NX7 too, they grew on me.
> I found them excessively bright OOTB but the micropore mod and some tip-rolling did wonders and now I'm totally enjoying them.
> It's always curious how the perception is changed over time: the bass seemed almost lacking at first - now it's for sure one of the most strong aspects.
> And the details of course. You've heard the track countless times, you believe to know it completely, then you switch to another piece of gear and WHAM! - suddenly you realize what was said in that whisper and the distant clapping is not clapping at all but the drumsticks, you clearly can hear that wooden texture. And so on.


I totally agree - a total revelation to me - they're very addictive, my go to pair since I first received them...Tbh, didn't think I'd ever gel with iems, however the NX7's changed that self-limitation for good!


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 18, 2019)

Anybody know anything about these? Look interesting. Piezoelectric+ dynamic +BA @ $139?





Specifications:

1. Item：Spring 1

2. Dynamic Driver: 13mm

3. Impedance: 43Ω

4. Sensitivity: 108dB

5. Frequency: 7-40KHz

6. Cable Length: 1.2m

7. Pin Type: 0.78mm-2 Pin

8. Plug Type: 3.5mm

9. Driver units: 13mm Coaxial dynamic driver+7 Layers piezo electric+Balanced armature

9. Mic: Without

10. Color: Black / Blue (Optional)


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> Anybody know anything about these? Look interesting. Piezoelectric+ dynamic +BA @ $139?


I've had them a couple of weeks and they're great. Thrown every difficult track I have at them, and they've all been enjoyable. Co-axial driver alignment probably helps, as well as some excellent tuning by BQEYZ. Fit and finish is very good too.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Anybody know anything about these? Look interesting. Piezoelectric+ dynamic +BA @ $139?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes some of us were waiting in BQEYZ thread. Mine should be here next week or the week after. Big DD + their smooth BA + piezo, i cant wait even though still 2 days honeymoon with ZSX


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Anybody know anything about these? Look interesting. Piezoelectric+ dynamic +BA @ $139?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard good things *about* them, unfortunately I've not heard them


----------



## SciOC

Stop talking up the nx7, I JUST decided not to buy it.

Jeez.


----------



## Otto Motor

Some photos of the KBEAR hi7 on the grey blog.


----------



## CoiL

nraymond said:


> I've had them a couple of weeks and they're great. Thrown every difficult track I have at them, and they've all been enjoyable. Co-axial driver alignment probably helps, as well as some excellent tuning by BQEYZ. Fit and finish is very good too.


can you share some comparisons with other IEMs in that price bracket?


----------



## nraymond

CoiL said:


> can you share some comparisons with other IEMs in that price bracket?



I don't have any multi-driver earphones at that price point to directly compare to, but I can talk about a couple of single driver around that price. The TFZ Exclusive King Updated (MSRP $109, 12mm double magnetic circuit graphene driver) has an unmatched performance with sub-bass impact, mids are good but a bit uneven and while the highs have great extension, they can sound a little bright with some tracks. Spring 1 has a more balanced midrange and delivers detail and nuances in the highs that don't sound harsh to my ear. With the Moondrop Kanas Pro (MSRP $179, 10mm DLC dynamic driver) it's a bit of a toss up for me, but the physical weight of the KP housing is higher and that leads to a mild discomfort for me during extended listening. Spring 1 is lighter and an easier fit in my ear, which makes long listening no problem. Spring 1 also has a smaller external diameter on the nozzle so it can fit a broader range of eartips.


----------



## CoiL

nraymond said:


> With the Moondrop Kanas Pro (MSRP $179, 10mm DLC dynamic driver) it's a bit of a toss up for me...


Ok. Thanks for that early useful insight! 
Since I have no problem with KPE fit&weight, then I`m happy with it. 
Unless you brake it down to more detailed comparison in SQ only that gives noticeable upgrade over KPE.
Otherwise, next upgrade candidates would be updated Oxygen or JVC HA-FDX1 but I doubt i`m willing to spend so much on it.
Maybe going to try out NX7 meanwhile but I`m suspecting this tuning is not for my ears, prefer near-Harman target tuning.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 18, 2019)

yeah why people hype some iems like nx7 which are not dealbreaker. Oke it can be good for its price point, but its already confirmed by other users thats not that great maybe some people find it great sounding and who gonna use mods if the iem isnt tuned great either. It aint gonna make the tracks better maybe minor improvements. Right now there are some new upcoming brands and iems. This thread would be more usefull and interesting if it discuss  some other brands too with new releases so that we get a real comparison in every price bracket and budget segment too ofcourse. So that we get a real idea which iems are great in budget segment and higher instead of hyping because we get a lot of releases esp. in budget segment. So after nx7 we get another soon which is better but will have some minor improvements only. I think that most people are bored to get minimal improvement and u get a lot of iems with same or sidegrades over time. Bqeyz made a new iem.. spring 1.. likewise trn v90 and GuideRay GR-i18 and tri i4 are still not known here.. they look for me more interesting atm. some iems like tfz releasing lot of iems in every price bracket and there a lot more iems upcoming..


----------



## yoowan

I have to chime in on the NX7. To my ears it's a fantastic iem. I'm 49 years old so maybe this so called piercing treble can no longer bother my 'older' ears. NX7 has great textured bass and very good separation. The soundstage might indeed be small but the placement of instruments is very good and with these it's the first time I experienced depth. The only thing is it really needs a better cable to shine. Stock cable left me underwhelmed.

I've bought some mid-tier chifi last 2 years (Brainwavz B400, Mee-audio P1, ...) and they can really compete with those. They add a flavor of their own. Thank you to the guy(s) (@Dsnuts) who made me discover these.


----------



## Broquen

I own gear that sounds harsh on a more cold source and just incredible on a warmer one.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Sep 18, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Not sure what it is, but I'm satisfied with the SQ of the NX7 for the price. If this is 85-90% of the Andromeda/Gold, I'm happy. Even if it's not, I don't care because I'm luvin the NX7. I don't find them overly bright like others have said...I just find them detailed, which is what I was looking for, but wasn't willing to fork up a grand+ to get that kinda sound. From everything I've read, the bass on the NX7 is also better than the Andromeda. I love the bass on the NX7, so no complaints there. The NX7 is a great sounding set and I'm happy that it's part of my collection.



yes sir. The NX7 is my fave earphone atm, and they've parked all my other earphones to the side for now. I did grab my MD Crescents a few hours ago and listened to some music with them, and I still like them very much, but decided to switch back to the NX7, and aaaaaah. Such a nice sound for what I paid.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

zazaboy said:


> yeah why people hype some iems like nx7 which are not dealbreaker. Oke it can be good for its price point, but its already confirmed by other users thats not that great maybe some people find it great sounding and who gonna use mods if the iem isnt tuned great either. It aint gonna make the tracks better maybe minor improvements. Right now there are some new upcoming brands and iems. This thread would be more usefull and interesting if it discuss  some other brands too with new releases so that we get a real comparison in every price bracket and budget segment too ofcourse. So that we get a real idea which iems are great in budget segment and higher instead of hyping because we get a lot of releases esp. in budget segment. So after nx7 we get another soon which is better but will have some minor improvements only. I think that most people are bored to get minimal improvement and u get a lot of iems with same or sidegrades over time. Bqeyz made a new iem.. spring 1.. likewise trn v90 and GuideRay GR-i18 and tri i4 are still not known here.. they look for me more interesting atm. some iems like tfz releasing lot of iems in every price bracket and there a lot more iems upcoming..



Wha?! I couldn't make out exactly what you're trying to convey even after two read throughs. You saying let's move on from the NX7 because a minority found them piercing? Or??? Or let's move on from the NX7 because there's other earphones that aren't getting as much notice? Either way, I happen to love the NX7,as do the majority of those who own them, and so I'm going to side with the majority over the minority when it comes to sound. The more compatible ears the better. VIVA LA NX7!!


----------



## courierdriver

Coyro said:


> I'm very satisfied with my NX7 too, they grew on me.
> I found them excessively bright OOTB but the micropore mod and some tip-rolling did wonders and now I'm totally enjoying them.
> It's always curious how the perception is changed over time: the bass seemed almost lacking at first - now it's for sure one of the most strong aspects.
> And the detalization of course. You've heard the track countless times, you believe to know it completely, then you switch to another piece of gear and WHAM! - suddenly you realize what was said in that whisper and the distant clapping is not clapping at all but the drumsticks, you clearly can hear that wooden texture. And so on.


2 words...break in period. Not looking to stir the pot here (some believe in it, some think it's BS), but as an audiophile for 30 years, I can attest to the fact that it exists. Not a math or science guy... I just go by what my ears hear. OOTB, I immediately enjoyed the details of the NX7. Over time and all kinds of music genres, the sound has smoothed out a lot. I've never nodded them with micro pore tape or anything like that. Just changed the tips to my trusty Newbee foams. Bass is tight and slams, and is as much as I want. Mids and treble are EXACTLY what I was looking for. I liked these right from the box (with the addition of a quality balanced copper cable, and a set of foams). I'm OK with a bit more narrow stage. That's the tradeoff. If you want a bigger stage, you might have to trade that for better detail retrieval. As much as I'm a stagehead, I still like the NX7. Sometimes, I prefer more detail and resolution than stage. With music that isn't recorded with a big stage, I'd rather use the NX7 to get the details.


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> I don't have any multi-driver earphones at that price point to directly compare to, but I can talk about a couple of single driver around that price. The TFZ Exclusive King Updated (MSRP $109, 12mm double magnetic circuit graphene driver) has an unmatched performance with sub-bass impact, mids are good but a bit uneven and while the highs have great extension, they can sound a little bright with some tracks. Spring 1 has a more balanced midrange and delivers detail and nuances in the highs that don't sound harsh to my ear. With the Moondrop Kanas Pro (MSRP $179, 10mm DLC dynamic driver) it's a bit of a toss up for me, but the physical weight of the KP housing is higher and that leads to a mild discomfort for me during extended listening. Spring 1 is lighter and an easier fit in my ear, which makes long listening no problem. Spring 1 also has a smaller external diameter on the nozzle so it can fit a broader range of eartips.


Personally, I don't have any issues with the weight of the KPE. They have long nozzles and fit deep and very well into my ears. They are also fairly small in size shell wise, which I like. For me, they are very comfortable and I can listen to them for 3-4 hours easily. I do like the look of the Spring 1...if the shell size is smaller than some of their other offerings (like KC2/KC2 Pro) I'd be tempted to give them a try. I've heard alot of good things about BQEYS, but I haven't pulled the plug on any because of reports about fit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

courierdriver said:


> 2 words...break in period. Not looking to stir the pot here (some believe in it, some think it's BS), but as an audiophile for 30 years, I can attest to the fact that it exists. Not a math or science guy... I just go by what my ears hear. OOTB, I immediately enjoyed the details of the NX7. Over time and all kinds of music genres, the sound has smoothed out a lot. I've never nodded them with micro pore tape or anything like that. Just changed the tips to my trusty Newbee foams. Bass is tight and slams, and is as much as I want. Mids and treble are EXACTLY what I was looking for. I liked these right from the box (with the addition of a quality balanced copper cable, and a set of foams). I'm OK with a bit more narrow stage. That's the tradeoff. If you want a bigger stage, you might have to trade that for better detail retrieval. As much as I'm a stagehead, I still like the NX7. Sometimes, I prefer more detail and resolution than stage. With music that isn't recorded with a big stage, I'd rather use the NX7 to get the details.



The stage isn't small. It's just not as exaggerated as the TFZ, KZ, T2's or Senns. Those are all exaggerated, but the NX7 is probably superior to all but the Senns in layering and positioning. Instruments are layered very nicely, and the stage is good, but not overwhelming. I use Spiral Dots with the stock cable and I replaced my Cardas interconnect and decided to use this Fiio Interconnect with my Mont Blanc amp and i'm in heaven. What a beautiful sound with intense details and punchy bass. Me likey me likey!


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> The stage isn't small. It's just not as exaggerated as the TFZ, KZ, T2's or Senns. Those are all exaggerated, but the NX7 is probably superior to all but the Senns in layering and positioning. Instruments are layered very nicely, and the stage is good, but not overwhelming. I use Spiral Dots with the stock cable and I replaced my Cardas interconnect and decided to use this Fiio Interconnect with my Mont Blanc amp and i'm in heaven. What a beautiful sound with intense details and punchy bass. Me likey me likey!


Yeah...good point! Nice to see that you use the Mont Blanc. These Fiio amps/dac-amps are legit good and imho outperform alot of more expensive stuff. It makes it really hard to justify spending 3 or 4 times more for a DAP that can deliver that level of SQ for a much higher price.


----------



## superuser1

I wish more impressions of the Spring 1 would flow in... looks like a good candidate for the 11/11 sale...
Any other new Single DD in the offing...


----------



## Dsnuts

So a little bit on the NX7. Seems they were tuned in house for NiceHCK only meaning it was a tuner that worked for NiceHCK and not from the company that is mass producing the iems for NiceHCK. So basically tuning duties are done in house and not from some random sound engineer from OEM. So these NX7 and DB3s and the like are not from the same house KZs and Kbears come from 


  DB3s in the house!!!. These are so fresh with cables so new.. I threw them in my ears. Just now aaaand!

OH dang!.. These are $20???!!!!!!.. These sound Nothing like a $20 earphone. No way was this sound possible even a few months ago for so little. 
I can tell these are most definitely retuned from the prototype. Amazing. Just amazing..








 Ladies and Gentlemen!!.. Get your $20 bill ready.. Cus you all need to try this one..Throw up your $20 bills yall! This one is gonna shock a lotta people!. 
I am gonna say.. NiceHCK has outdone themselves yet once again. Sound balancing is similar to the NX7.. Bass isn't quite there yet. Sounds a touch loose but man what is on here is excellent. imaging that pops. Details that far exceed any $20 earphone. Sure you don't need a $20 phone. But your gonna miss out if you don't. Is all I am gonna say.. Off to the burn they go!


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So a little bit on the NX7. Seems they were tuned in house for NiceHCK only meaning it was a tuner that worked for NiceHCK and not from the company that is mass producing the iems for NiceHCK. So basically tuning duties are done in house and not from some random sound engineer from OEM. So these NX7 and DB3s and the like are not from the same house KZs and Kbears come from
> 
> DB3s in the house!!!. These are so fresh with cables so new.. I threw them in my ears. Just now aaaand!
> 
> ...


At $85 CDN, I thought the NX7 was a steal for the SQ. At $20 USD, I've got no qualms whatsoever at springing for this set, as long as the fit is there. What's the size like? I find small shells and long stems work best for me


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 18, 2019)

It is the exactly same housing as the NX7. Same exact fit.

A bit more on the DB3. These sound more like dynamic earphones than hybrids which makes sense as the dual dynamics are doing bass to mids duties. The mids are smooth. These have more bass than the NX7 and less treble energy  vs the NX7 so a touch on the warm side of sound. This is out of the box. I have a feeling the bass will tighten up with burn in which should neutralize the tonality.

So far they sound like a fun version of the NX7 without the piezoelectric of course.  Very musical sounding. Stunning SQ for the price.

Just did a head to head versus the prototype and I gotta say.. Jim is taking the advice of headfiers in tuning their earphones. While there is healthy amount of bass on the DB3. It has a bit less than the prototype which allows the mids to come forward and has slightly more treble than the prototype.

In otherwords these have much better balance than the prototype. These are not gonna be as technical or detailed as the NX7 but these are a blast to listen to.

Now you guys have the perfect gift to give a loved one for the Holidays. Perfect gateway to introduce a non audio enthusiast to good sound.


----------



## paulwasabii

Thanks for the timely post, just got the No. 3 in the mail yesterday. I know what you mean on the tips and cable out of the box.  I read up on them before ordering and there was alot of bassmonsters and basshead talk.  I think you hit it with defined and impactful at first listen.

Thanks




courierdriver said:


> So tonight, I downloaded some old school stuff (ABBA Gold album, and SOS Band). Listened to them on my TFZ NO.3 and have been really enjoying the music and the iems. Over the past few months that I've had the No.3's, I've posted that I've not really been "Wowed" by them. After a bunch of tip swaps and a cable swap; plus an extensive break in period; the TFZ NO.3 is finally showing it's worth. Bass is great: impactful, defined and powerful. Mids are nice and forward and the treble region (which I previously found dark and recessed) has opened up and is now giving me a nice, big soundstage. Really starting to enjoy this set alot. They are especially good with old school Funk, like Gap Band, SOS Band and Rick James. Finally getting to appreciate this iem alot!


----------



## Coyro

zazaboy said:


> yeah why people hype some iems like nx7 which are not dealbreaker. Oke it can be good for its price point, but its already confirmed by other users thats not that great maybe some people find it great sounding and who gonna use mods if the iem isnt tuned great either. It aint gonna make the tracks better maybe minor improvements.


I'd say in the sound department can't be no war to end all the wars. All the people (and other music listening creatures) has their own ears and preferences. In the end we all aim for the new experience, so the question isn't "_are the phones XXX the best of the best?_" but "_do they deliver? do we find something new with them?_".
There always can be found at least some drawbacks and always will be found the next piece to adore or despise. 




Dsnuts said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!!.. Get your $20 bill ready.. Cus you all need to try this one..Throw up your $20 bills yall! This one is gonna shock a lotta people!.


Choo-choo!


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> I wish more impressions of the Spring 1 would flow in... looks like a good candidate for the 11/11 sale...
> Any other new Single DD in the offing...



Well the massdrop JVC HA FDX01 seems to have good early reviews for excellent timbre and customizable tuning nozzles. I gave it a miss cause i saw from reviews and FR that bass may a bit lacking for me (I'm a basshead). Maybe might suit those who want a neutralish tuning.

The tanchjim oxygen has an updated model coming soon, but might be pricey. I'm keeping my eye out though.

I just got the semkarch CNT1 am and testing it out this week. Not bad, i think it can almost hit the SQ of my TFZ no. 3 and toneking ninetails (both single DD). It's no more in production and was originally retailing at ~ 100 usd. Some new sets can still be gotten at around 35 - 43  usd on taobao and ebay.

There's quite good headfi feedback for the Blon BL -03 single dd iem ~ 28 usd. I'll probably be getting it at the next sale, looks a bit harmanish tuned.





Dsnuts said:


> So a little bit on the NX7. Seems they were tuned in house for NiceHCK only meaning it was a tuner that worked for NiceHCK and not from the company that is mass producing the iems for NiceHCK. So basically tuning duties are done in house and not from some random sound engineer from OEM. So these NX7 and DB3s and the like are not from the same house KZs and Kbears come from
> 
> DB3s in the house!!!. These are so fresh with cables so new.. I threw them in my ears. Just now aaaand!
> 
> ...



How does this compare with the sub 20 usd **** (if u have heard **** before)?


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> I wish more impressions of the Spring 1 would flow in... looks like a good candidate for the 11/11 sale...
> Any other new Single DD in the offing...



Is that BQEYZ Spring 1? Is DD+BA+Piezo if I'm not wrong.
BTW I'm enjoying a lot single DD Radsone HE100. Good out of ES100 (neutral but with a peak around high mids / low treble). I prefer them out of a more warm source, the sound is very good and very very close to signature I like. Tip rolling were burn-in are a must.
Just writing some review and hope to finish it before week's end (too many things to do back from holidays).


----------



## superuser1

Broquen said:


> Is that BQEYZ Spring 1? Is DD+BA+Piezo if I'm not wrong.
> BTW I'm enjoying a lot single DD Radsone HE100. Good out of ES100 (neutral but with a peak around high mids / low treble). I prefer them out of a more warm source, the sound is very good and very very close to signature I like. Tip rolling were burn-in are a must.
> Just writing some review and hope to finish it before week's end (too many things to do back from holidays).


Looks good the Radsone.. I was looking at an iem that has the option of removable cables... between $100 - $150... a little brother for the NC5v2


----------



## Broquen

superuser1 said:


> Looks good the Radsone.. I was looking at an iem that has the option of removable cables... between $100 - $150... a little brother for the NC5v2



The cable is very decent to my ears. Pretty transparent and mature sound, that I'd say fits better with senior company than with a new one.
I was looking for a good single DD with removable cable too. That's why I was thinking of Nine Tail, but still keep looking for something better. Maybe I'll ask Thomas if he can send me a pair of DS1 or DS2 in conjunction to Bellas when finally updated (still need to decide new design). Don't know about DS1 nor DS2. I was not able to find any review if I'm not wrong. But don't have many hopes if they're intended for local market.


----------



## superuser1

Listening to Moondrop KXXS with the BL and the sub bass is tickling my brains literally


----------



## zazaboy

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv I meant a comparison between different brands esp. new releases from unknown brands like what hbb does in sort.. budget segment is overflooded right now.. if one iem got recommended we get another in a matter of time with minor improvements.. so comparison is needed between some iems.. which is a real deal.. I cant comment on nx7 because I dont own it.. tuning matter yes.. but more of the same is no go for me


----------



## nraymond

Broquen said:


> Is that BQEYZ Spring 1? Is DD+BA+Piezo if I'm not wrong.
> BTW I'm enjoying a lot single DD Radsone HE100. Good out of ES100 (neutral but with a peak around high mids / low treble). I prefer them out of a more warm source, the sound is very good and very very close to signature I like. Tip rolling were burn-in are a must.
> Just writing some review and hope to finish it before week's end (too many things to do back from holidays).



BQEYZ Spring 1 has a custom multi-layer ceramic piezoelectric driver in a housing integrated with the DD, and the BA is also on-axis with both of those drivers, which is a pretty unique arrangement (and should avoid phase issues that impact multi-driver setups).

The Radsone HE100 looks a lot like the Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2, which is a South Korean product. I have talked about the Sonicast before, and mentioned that it is very good. Really my only complaint is the non-removable cable, but otherwise it competes with much higher end IEMs (I paid $52). I found the stock Sonicast tips to be the best in my testing, I wonder if the Radsone are the same driver/tips?


----------



## tomscy2000

These coaxial DD + Piezo modules are actually pretty commonplace these days. Not to burst peoples' bubbles, but they've been around for a while.


----------



## Dsnuts

My mind is officially blown! I can't believe what I am hearing from a $20 earphone. To be fair I have yet to try it using the stock cable or tips. I skipped on them. I got these cables on them on my cayin N5ii.






Ya I broke my rule about not using a cable that cost more than the earphones but in this case that is easy to do. These new 16 core SPC cables are outstanding at $37ish. 
The sonic goodness that is oozing out of these cheapos is just crazy.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000130916090.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.69784c4dTTqxwM


----------



## nraymond

tomscy2000 said:


> These coaxial DD + Piezo modules are actually pretty commonplace these days. Not to burst peoples' bubbles, but they've been around for a while.



I didn't mean to imply it was new - my understanding though is that it's uncommon to see this arrangement in a ~$100 earphone. I've seen it before in more expensive earphones.


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> My mind is officially blown! I can't believe what I am hearing from a $20 earphone. To be fair I have yet to try it using the stock cable or tips. I skipped on them. I got these cables on them on my cayin N5ii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the cheap iem?


----------



## Dsnuts

How does this compare with the sub 20 usd **** (if u have heard **** before)?[/QUOTE]

Haven't heard the ****. But I can honestly say the DB3 holds it's own. 



gazzington said:


> What's the cheap iem?








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.15944c4d89V1ea


----------



## Ders Olmaz

i think if you can tell the db3 vs 60+ usd comparison it will be very helpful. if i say woow for a 10 usd iem but if it doesn't compete with 40 +usd iem, it doesn't means a lot to me. Maybe it is outstanding value for 20 usd iems but here lots of people already have popular iems about 50 to 100 usd i think. There is no more room for cheapos.


----------



## Dsnuts

I gotta say NiceHCK is on a roll here. It seems they have stepped up their game in terms of tuning. Of course it does help that they are reaching out to enthusiasts for advice. 

All I can say is if you guys that were skeptics on how good a $20 earphone can sound. Go into this one with an open mind. Just be prepared for something you will not imagine a $20 phone can sound like. Ya the tuning is a bit more consumer friendly vs the NX7 but it has its own sound for certain.

As always with NiceHCK stuff their accessories are par per course. Get your cables and tips ready.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 19, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Haven't heard the ****. But I can honestly say the DB3 holds it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been sitting in my Ali cart for about 2 weeks now, that's all the push I needed to hit order.  Can't wait to hear them now....!  Now I just need to convinc myself i DON'T also need the NX7.


----------



## SoraNeko

paulwasabii said:


> Thanks for the timely post, just got the No. 3 in the mail yesterday. I know what you mean on the tips and cable out of the box.  I read up on them before ordering and there was alot of bassmonsters and basshead talk.  I think you hit it with defined and impactful at first listen.
> 
> Thanks


How do they compare against ZS10 Pro? Could be my next purchase.


----------



## darmanastartes

Just got the DB3 in the mail yesterday. Graph below: 
 
As always, my measurements were conducted with a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler and a calibrated USB sound interface. The measurements use a compensation file derived from comparing my raw measurements with Crinacle’s published measurements. The measurements are presented with 1/24th smoothing. The magnitude of the valley at 7k is a coupler artifact.There is a resonant peak at 8k. Measurements above 10k are not reliable.
Although I haven't listened to them yet (I also got the TRN V90 in the mail yesterday, will post measurements and impressions in the TRN thread momentarily), I think the actual treble peak is just before 9k. When I played a longer sine sweep the peak between 8-9k showed up as two separate peaks.


----------



## tomscy2000

nraymond said:


> I didn't mean to imply it was new - my understanding though is that it's uncommon to see this arrangement in a ~$100 earphone. I've seen it before in more expensive earphones.



These unit prices for these modules don't actually cost that much. Piezoelectric plate drivers are actually relatively easy to make, and they're really not intended for high-fidelity sound, as they will produce bursts of extremely high distortion restricted to certain frequency ranges.

Higher end products use them because they can use them to claim performance superiority with very good high frequency extension. It takes a lot of work to get them to sound tame, though. A few years ago, I was gung ho for piezoelectric drivers, but after having heard a few of them and then looking up their characteristics, I think they're highly problematic.


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> It's been sitting in my Ali cart for about 2 weeks now, that's all the push I needed to hit order.  Can't wait to hear them now....!  Now I just need to convinc myself i DON'T also need the NX7.



I am gonna say the DB3 will be a gateway. Lol. Some might even prefer it to the NX7. But considering you can get both for a bit less than a $100 spot.  

I can't think of better examples of just how much sonics your getting for your bucks now a days than these two.


----------



## FastAndClean

yeah right


----------



## paulwasabii

SoraNeko said:


> How do they compare against ZS10 Pro? Could be my next purchase.



Comparing a nice $100 dynamic driver to a $35 hybrid set might not be fair but the TFZ fixes similar issues to what people are saying about the ZSX.  Immediately you will notice better treblle, detail, and refined bass.  Cymbal crashes like at the beginning of Fleetwood Mac's Dreams sound much more natural and resonate more.  The TFZ have plenty of bass, but again it sounds more natural.  Kick drums popped out at me as sounding different than the ZS10Pro, more natural.  I wasn't a fan of listening to Metallica on any KZ but sounds better on the TFZ.  EDM/Dance was more mixed.  I think the ZS10Pro tuning works better for me on some pure electronic like Deadmau5.  Moving from electronic towards dance, I was leaning towards the TFZ.  Daft Punk's Get Lucky on the TFZ has a head filling bass that is different than the ZS10.  Rap is another mix, certain deliveries sound better on each pair.  I like Drake on the ZS10Pro where his voice is detailed but still rolls off naturally.  Eminem on the TFZ because its super clear and sharp like his voice.  Soundstage and instrument imaging are different.  The TFZ is somewhere between wide and artificially wide as someone said yesterday, but at first glance, I think instrument location was better on the ZS10 but not as wide.  Again, another one of those things being said on the ZSX, wider than the ZS10.  Think about what you like about the ZS10 Pro and see if that matches what people are saying about the No 3.


----------



## Ziggomatic

superuser1 said:


> Looks good the Radsone.. I was looking at an iem that has the option of removable cables... between $100 - $150... a little brother for the NC5v2



The Dunu T6 is very good.


----------



## SoraNeko

paulwasabii said:


> Comparing a nice $100 dynamic driver to a $35 hybrid set might not be fair but the TFZ fixes similar issues to what people are saying about the ZSX.  Immediately you will notice better treblle, detail, and refined bass.  Cymbal crashes like at the beginning of Fleetwood Mac's Dreams sound much more natural and resonate more.  The TFZ have plenty of bass, but again it sounds more natural.  Kick drums popped out at me as sounding different than the ZS10Pro, more natural.  I wasn't a fan of listening to Metallica on any KZ but sounds better on the TFZ.  EDM/Dance was more mixed.  I think the ZS10Pro tuning works better for me on some pure electronic like Deadmau5.  Moving from electronic towards dance, I was leaning towards the TFZ.  Daft Punk's Get Lucky on the TFZ has a head filling bass that is different than the ZS10.  Rap is another mix, certain deliveries sound better on each pair.  I like Drake on the ZS10Pro where his voice is detailed but still rolls off naturally.  Eminem on the TFZ because its super clear and sharp like his voice.  Soundstage and instrument imaging are different.  The TFZ is somewhere between wide and artificially wide as someone said yesterday, but at first glance, I think instrument location was better on the ZS10 but not as wide.  Again, another one of those things being said on the ZSX, wider than the ZS10.  Think about what you like about the ZS10 Pro and see if that matches what people are saying about the No 3.


What's your current pick under 50$ then?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 19, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Just got the DB3 in the mail yesterday. Graph below:
> 
> As always, my measurements were conducted with a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler and a calibrated USB sound interface. The measurements use a compensation file derived from comparing my raw measurements with Crinacle’s published measurements. The measurements are presented with 1/24th smoothing. The magnitude of the valley at 7k is a coupler artifact.There is a resonant peak at 8k. Measurements above 10k are not reliable.
> Although I haven't listened to them yet (I also got the TRN V90 in the mail yesterday, will post measurements and impressions in the TRN thread momentarily), I think the actual treble peak is just before 9k. When I played a longer sine sweep the peak between 8-9k showed up as two separate peaks.



Fiio FH5





Similar sound balancing and bass impact. DB3 sounds similar to the Fiio FH5.

Ya I am comparing a $20 earphone to a $260 one!


----------



## paulwasabii (Sep 19, 2019)

SoraNeko said:


> What's your current pick under 50$ then?


Unless your playlist is my playlist and your ears are my ears, there isn't an easy pick.  Personally I have the ZSX, but the TRN-V90 and Blon BL-03 on order.  If you judge by mentions, those seem to be what people are talking about lately in the under $50 and those are more like $40 and under at the moment.  If you are just looking to get started with minimal investment, the KZ ZSN Pro is solid for the price and at least you will form some opinion as to what you would want in an upgrade and that will make your question easier to answer.   Maybe the NiceHCK DB3 are the new $20 pick.  They are in my cart, haven't pulled the trigger yet on those.  Hopefully, others will chime in with their current under $50 and give you some more ideas and options.


----------



## tomscy2000

Ziggomatic said:


> The Dunu T6 is very good.



I literally just heard them today. Nice indeed. They seem fairly tip dependent, so I haven't had time to go through the gamut of possibilities. It's definitely not got the grain and peak issues of the Titan 3 and 5, but this isn't a spiritual successor to the relatively smooth Titan 1 which was so well regarded back in the day, though. It's more bass focused, though I would hesitate to call it bassy. I definitely like them more than the Titan 5. On technical performance, the new beryllium driver comes surprisingly close to the bass performance of its big brother the 3001 pro, which has a dual-sided coating instead of single sided. It's got nothing on the 4001, though. On the housing side, I do kind of miss the heftiness of the Titan 3 and 5, as these housings feel a little too light for my tastes, but I get why they went this route. It's a better looking earphone for sure. Quite like the cappuccino color.


----------



## jon parker

My BL 03 arrived today.
Put a descent copper cable on it with some good foam tips...and VERY impressed - even out of the box its clear that the soundstage is big, nice sub-bass + low end. Clean clear yet soft
Quite an 'alive' fresh sound as well. reminds me of the Kanas Pro
Very happy to keep these and use them for general out and about 
Looking forward to seeing how they mature over time, but absolutely no reservations in recommending these. 
I do think though that a 'warm' copper cable and good tips helps them to get to
their best and perhaps again, a warm DAP would give a nice synergy


----------



## tomscy2000

Dsnuts said:


> Fiio FH5
> 
> Similar sound balancing and bass impact. DB3 sounds similar to the Fiio FH5.
> 
> Ya I am comparing a $20 earphone to a $260 one!



Too quick, my man. Main peaks are at a different point (2k vs 3k), which causes quite dramatic perceptual differences in sound presentation. Also, @darmanastartes plot is not IEC711 compliant. Even with a RECD conversion, it's not directly comparable. There will be high frequency resonance shifts that will skew the interpretation.


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> My BL 03 arrived today.
> Put a descent copper cable on it with some good foam tips...and VERY impressed - even out of the box its clear that the soundstage is big, nice sub-bass + low end. Clean clear yet soft
> Quite an 'alive' fresh sound as well. reminds me of the Kanas Pro
> Very happy to keep these and use them for general out and about
> ...


so i am not the only one who thinks that BL03 have similarities with KP


----------



## BrunoC

SoraNeko said:


> What's your current pick under 50$ then?



Sorry to chime in, but sometimes the newer IEMs are not the best ones...

My best <$50 is still the RN QT2.

I tried some others: Tin Audio T2, Tin Audio T3, KZ ZS10 Pro, KZ ZS7, **** **** (2nd place).


----------



## Dsnuts

These are different but I am trying to figure out where I have heard this tuning before. They have similar balancing to the FH5 to my ears. Very similar in the bass. similar uplift in sub bass. upper mid emphasis. Treble is most definitely not as good as what was on the FH5 but what is on the DB3 is not bad. I can't complain. It does have a touch of grain upper treble. Honestly it is hard hate on this sound. Out of all my earphones I have owned the DB3 tuning is very close to the sonic qualities of the FH5 more than anything else I can think of. I haven't heard anything in the sub $100 range that is similar.


----------



## paulwasabii (Sep 19, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> Sorry to chime in, but sometimes the newer IEMs are not the best ones...
> 
> My best <$50 is still the RN QT2.
> 
> I tried some others: Tin Audio T2, Tin Audio T3, KZ ZS10 Pro, KZ ZS7, **** **** (2nd place).



Thanks,  they are the same price on Amazon as AliEx, at least for the QT2, not the S version


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> so i am not the only one who thinks that BL03 have similarities with KP



TBH - its from memory as I sold my KPE a while back but I feel happy to now have the BL-03 as a sort of replacement!


----------



## FastAndClean

jon parker said:


> TBH - its from memory as I sold my KPE a while back but I feel happy to now have the BL-03 as a sort of replacement!


i sold the KP too, but i have the regular Kanas now and the memory of the KP sound is not leaving me, they are similar enough to keep my memory fresh


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> I gotta say NiceHCK is on a roll here. It seems they have stepped up their game in terms of tuning. Of course it does help that they are reaching out to enthusiasts for advice.
> 
> All I can say is if you guys that were skeptics on how good a $20 earphone can sound. Go into this one with an open mind. Just be prepared for something you will not imagine a $20 phone can sound like. Ya the tuning is a bit more consumer friendly vs the NX7 but it has its own sound for certain.
> 
> As always with NiceHCK stuff their accessories are par per course. Get your cables and tips ready.


My DB3 with the Nicehck C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable (with NX7 termination) should be here in a few days.  I definitely went over board on the last sale, on AE


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Sep 19, 2019)

So everything arrives. And the fight begins.

The Tribrid Tribe: NiceHCK F3 - BQEYZ Spring1 - LZ A6 - NiceHCK NX7 - ... ****
The DD Division: Semkarch CNT-1 - Sennheiser IE40 Pro - Blon BL-03 - I-INTO i8 - UiiSii CM5 - Hifi-BCD X10 - MH755 (in my pocket, forgot to put out)
The Hybrid Horde: Hisenior H6 - Ren Teng IX-12 - TRN V90 - KBEAR Hi7 - UiiSii BA-T9
The BA Baron: Audiosense T800

Many have left the battlefield, among those: N5005, LZ A5, IT04, TRN IM1 Pro - IM2 - V20 - X6, Kinera SIF, ZS6 - ZS7 - ZS10 Pro - ZSX, BQEYZ KC2, NiceHCK N3, Tin T3, Kanas Pro, Meizu Live, CCA C16, DM6.

I'm in Chi-Fi heaven now.


----------



## FastAndClean

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So everything arrives. And the fight begins.
> 
> The Tribrid Tribe: NiceHCK F3 - BQEYZ Spring1 - LZ A6 - NiceHCK NX7 - ... ****
> The DD Division: Semkarch CNT-1 - Sennheiser IE40 Pro - Blon BL-03 - I-INTO i8 - UiiSii CM5 - Hifi-BCD X10
> ...


dude you crazy, in a good way


----------



## SoraNeko

paulwasabii said:


> Unless your playlist is my playlist and your ears are my ears, there isn't an easy pick.  Personally I have the ZSX, but the TRN-V90 and Blon BL-03 on order.  If you judge by mentions, those seem to be what people are talking about lately in the under $50 and those are more like $40 and under at the moment.  If you are just looking to get started with minimal investment, the KZ ZSN Pro is solid for the price and at least you will form some opinion as to what you would want in an upgrade and that will make your question easier to answer.   Maybe the NiceHCK DB3 are the new $20 pick.  They are in my cart, haven't pulled the trigger yet on those.  Hopefully, others will chime in with their current under $50 and give you some more ideas and options.


Well.. i'm pretty treble sensitive mate, so much that i can bear Beyerdynamics 990 at all.. anything that won't pierce my ears is fine


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> How does this compare with the sub 20 usd **** (if u have heard **** before)?



Haven't heard the ****. But I can honestly say the DB3 holds it's own.








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000134576952.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.15944c4d89V1ea[/QUOTE]

Ok, I'll bite  

I'm really digging both the KB06 and the **** so it should be interesting to see how this one holds up. My BL03 is also in Norway so I should have it tomorrow if everything works out....


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So everything arrives. And the fight begins.
> 
> The Tribrid Tribe: NiceHCK F3 - BQEYZ Spring1 - LZ A6 - NiceHCK NX7 - ... ****
> The DD Division: Semkarch CNT-1 - Sennheiser IE40 Pro - Blon BL-03 - I-INTO i8 - UiiSii CM5 - Hifi-BCD X10 - MH755 (in my pocket, forgot to put out)
> ...



Dude sure your are! your line up isnt only a lot of chifi, but they are like best among the best too. So, if youre only able to pick 3, what are they?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

DynamicEars said:


> Dude sure your are! your line up isnt only a lot of chifi, but they are like best among the best too. So, if youre only able to pick 3, what are they?



I would have to leave the answer to you until October, when I have thoroughly understood them all. I guess most of the models that people here want to buy during the 11.11 sales are here, so let's see.


----------



## Dsnuts

LOlz! I just let a coworker listen to my DB3. 

WAIT! "This is $20?" Guy is on the alixpress page order one as I type. lol.


----------



## Dcell7 (Sep 19, 2019)

Got my DB3 yesterday and spent some short time with it. Had some more time today at the office for a longer session and they are quite good for the 16 euro i spent on it


----------



## HungryPanda

You have to treat things sometime:


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 19, 2019)

How you liking that cable on the NX7 Panda? I got that last night will give it a go soon. By the way did the wife get the DB3 yet? Eager to read about her take on it.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like the NX7 with this cable but I have to admit the V90 with a silver cable has taken up the last few days. She hasn't had much time to listen to the DB3 for any length of time yet


----------



## peter123

HungryPanda said:


> You have to treat things sometime:



That looks vaguely familiar


----------



## Broquen

nraymond said:


> The Radsone HE100 looks a lot like the Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2, which is a South Korean product. I have talked about the Sonicast before, and mentioned that it is very good. Really my only complaint is the non-removable cable, but otherwise it competes with much higher end IEMs (I paid $52). I found the stock Sonicast tips to be the best in my testing, I wonder if the Radsone are the same driver/tips?



Don't know about the drivers, but the monitors body and the cable's slider and splitter are identical. HE100 has L plug and Plus MKII straight one, but I mentioned before that HE100 has some peak around 4k and it matches with I read about MKII too. BTW stock tip is the Semi-transparent dark one. 




Spoiler


----------



## jant71

Got a bunch of $$$ to spend; $1,300 or so  ...





World's first * multi-driver configuration / placement The world's first hybrid-type driver structure consists of a push-pull dynamic type and a balanced armature type developed and designed with our original configuration and layout (PAT.P). It is a combination. 
The hybrid type driver structure with dynamic type and balanced armature type is developed and designed with our original layout and configuration (PAT.P). Dynamic type driver adopts “DUAL PHASE PUSH-PULL DRIVERS” (Dual Phase Push Pull Driver) structure. It is composed of φ9.8mm and φ8.8mm drivers arranged face to face, and is firmly fixed with a brass stabilizer. φ9.8mm is designed as a dynamic driver for the full range, and φ8.8mm is designed as a passive radiator that enhances the sense of volume in the low range. Synchronizing the movements of the two diaphragms minimizes distortion and provides a playback sound that is faithful to the original sound. 
Two balanced armature type drivers are installed, contributing to the accurate reproduction of high frequencies as a super tweeter for super high frequencies. 
These drivers are formed in an ideal arrangement with the sound axes aligned in a straight line, creating a smooth sound connection as if it were being played by just one driver. You can listen to high purity and balanced sound across all bands. 
* As of September 2019, researched by Audio Technica.
Forged + cut full titanium body that combines ideal sound with excellent fit. 




Titanium is a rigid material that reduces unwanted vibrations and increases the purity of the sound. The body of ATH-IEX1 is made through five processes in order to make full use of this acoustic characteristic and to make it optimal for the human ear. It is cut and forged from solid titanium, precision machined, and then hand-polished one after another, and then anodized. The resulting titanium body is designed to fit naturally and comfortably with a high quality finish.
Detachable high-quality A2DC connector 




A2DC, a specially designed connector with excellent audio quality and durability. The connector tip is uniquely designed to eliminate sound interruptions and noise. Stable signals are transmitted for any movement, and sound information can be conveyed accurately. It can be used for a long time due to the durability that does not change even after repeated listening. 
A2DC: Audio Designed Detachable Coaxial
Ear hanger style with two detachable cables available • Adopts a wireless structure that fits the hanger part naturally to the ear by using the weight of the listening cable that is comfortable even for a long time in the ear hook style. Titanium housing is firmly fixed to the ear. 
・ Choose two types of cables 
A 1.2m balanced cable (φ4.4mm 5-pole plug) and a 1.2m cord (φ3.5mm stereo mini plug) are included for use with Hi-Res audio players and balanced connection compatible headphone amplifiers. Provides a high-resolution sound with enhanced separation of left and right sounds. 
・ Star quad stranded wire (φ3.5mm stereo mini plug) 
The high purity OFC (Oxygen Free Copper: Oxygen Free Copper) 1.2m cable that transmits accurate signals uses star quad stranded wires that are independent of L / Rch. Suppresses crosstalk on the left and right channels and reduces external noise. 
-Titanium plug sleeve that suppresses unnecessary vibrations Titanium is used not only for the housing but also for the sound outlet to increase the purity of the sound.
Customizable to your desired fit The two-stage adjustment mechanism of the earpiece and the Comply ™ foam earpiece provide the best fit. Improves comfort and sound quality over a long period of time, and provides a secure fit with little sound leakage. 
・ Earpiece two-stage adjustment mechanism (two-position post) 
The sound outlet of the titanium housing is designed to hold the earpiece in two different positions. This makes it possible to adjust the depth of the earpiece that fits in the ear in two steps. You can choose the fit and sound quality to your liking. 





 -Comes with Comply ™ foam earpiece for excellent sound insulation performance The material of the earpiece becomes soft at the body temperature of the person, and it adheres without pressing inside the ear. Improve sound quality. Three sizes (S, M, L) are available. 
・ Includes 4 size (XS, S, M, L) silicone earpieces
Serial number is included. The serial number of each unit is laser-engraved on the product. Prove that there is only one headphone in the world. 




Dedicated carrying case for carrying and storing Comes with a special case with excellent durability as a case to protect from scratches when carrying the headphones and as a storage that can be stored safely at home. All the accessories of this product can be stored.
* We recommend this logo for products that conform to the high resolution definition of the Japan Audio Association. Logo is a registered trademark.








Model Hybrid type
driver φ9.8mm, φ8.8mm

2 balanced armatures
Output sound pressure level 102dB / mW
Playback frequency band 5 to 50,000Hz
Maximum input 3mW
Impedance 5Ω
Mass (excluding code) 19g
Input terminal A2DC connector jack
● Accessories: Cord (detachable): 1.2m (φ3.5mm gold-plated stereo mini plug / L type) 
Balance cable (detachable): 1.2m (φ4.4mm gold-plated balance 5 pole / L type)


----------



## CactusPete23

jant71 said:


> Got a bunch of $$$ to spend; $1,300 or so  ...
> 2 balanced armatures
> Output sound pressure level 102dB / mW
> Playback frequency band 5 to 50,000Hz
> ...



Wow, 5 ohm impedance is lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## CesarBR

Dsnuts said:


> LOlz! I just let a coworker listen to my DB3.
> 
> WAIT! "This is $20?" Guy is on the alixpress page order one as I type. lol.


I can 100% relate to this! lol


----------



## CesarBR

BrunoC said:


> Sorry to chime in, but sometimes the newer IEMs are not the best ones...
> 
> My best <$50 is still the RN QT2.
> 
> I tried some others: Tin Audio T2, Tin Audio T3, KZ ZS10 Pro, KZ ZS7, **** **** (2nd place).


I agree with that. 
Listened to TFZ No3 of a friend a few days ago and still prefer my LZ A4... New gear isn't necessarily better gear...


----------



## CesarBR

HungryPanda said:


> You have to treat things sometime:


Is this the new C-16 nicehck cable?


----------



## snip3r77

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So everything arrives. And the fight begins.
> 
> The Tribrid Tribe: NiceHCK F3 - BQEYZ Spring1 - LZ A6 - NiceHCK NX7 - ... ****
> The DD Division: Semkarch CNT-1 - Sennheiser IE40 Pro - Blon BL-03 - I-INTO i8 - UiiSii CM5 - Hifi-BCD X10 - MH755 (in my pocket, forgot to put out)
> ...


Perhaps overview of your favs?


----------



## Mr Trev

So bear with me, I haven't been following the Chybrid scene much…

How do these offering compare to the original Trinity Delta? It's the only hybrid I've owned or heard and I'm not sure if the Chybrid offerings are going to bring anything new/better to my ears.
Do the multi-BA hybrids really make any meaningful improvement/difference?
Finally, and this especially applies to the budget end of the spectrum, has anybody actually been able to confirm that these IEMs are actually using all the functional drivers that they claim to use? It'd kinda suck to buy a 4BA 1DD hybrid just to find out it only has a functional full range DD


----------



## courierdriver

paulwasabii said:


> Thanks for the timely post, just got the No. 3 in the mail yesterday. I know what you mean on the tips and cable out of the box.  I read up on them before ordering and there was alot of bassmonsters and basshead talk.  I think you hit it with defined and impactful at first listen.
> 
> Thanks


Glad I could be of help. The No.3 have grown alot on me over the past couple months. It's taken a while...that single DD driver needs ALOT of break in, but once it does, it's really good. I still prefer the detail retrieval better on some of my other iems (like KPE and NX7), but the No.3 presents in a bit of a more warm, more soundstagey (if that's even a word...lol!), and bassy way. For certain kinds of music, it really ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## courierdriver

SciOC said:


> It's been sitting in my Ali cart for about 2 weeks now, that's all the push I needed to hit order.  Can't wait to hear them now....!  Now I just need to convinc myself i DON'T also need the NX7.


I have the NX7, and I luv em! Got the DB3 in cart now after reading some of these posts...along with 2 new Nicehck C16-1 SPC cables...one for this DB3 and one for my TFZ No.3. I will place my order on 11/11. For October, I'm getting a E1DA 9038S Gen 2 USB dac/amp and a power bank. Yeah, it makes my portable setup more complex...but I'm in this for the SQ.


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> My DB3 with the Nicehck C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable (with NX7 termination) should be here in a few days.  I definitely went over board on the last sale, on AE


Not hard to go overboard, when the sales are so good and the stuff is so affordable. I've got too much stuff in my cart right now...but I'm gonna try to get a couple items each month, and try to keep my purchases to under $150/month. This month, I think I'm gonna spring for the E1DA 9038S dac/amp and a power bank. Next month on 11/11, maybe I can get the EB3, a couple of balanced cables, a 2.5 balanced to 3.5 single-ended adapter and hopefully the TRN V90 also. We'll see how it all plays out. Lol!


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> You have to treat things sometime:


That cable is absolutely gorgeous, man! Totally agree...the NX7 is worthy of such a nice upgrade cable.


----------



## SoraNeko

Dsnuts said:


> Give it a try for yourself a $20 earphone that feature some really nice tech and a sound that simply don't exist for the price.


How do they compare to something like the BLON BL-03, or KZ ZSX (30$ or less on ali right now.)


----------



## SciOC

For $20 I honestly don't care if they're trash.  If they suck I probably won't listen to @Dsnuts opinions anymore.  A cheap lesson....

If he is shilling for $20 with his history, he should know he's worth more money than that!  Most likely he's just similar to a lot of us who love most of the gear they try....  I like McDonald's chicken nuggets, I also like fine filet mignon.


----------



## Dsnuts

SoraNeko said:


> How do they compare to something like the BLON BL-03, or KZ ZSX (30$ or less on ali right now.)
> 
> guys will get the DB3 soon I am sure you will find out. I am sure the others are good but so is the DB3. I don't have the others you mentioned but I am sure some of the others will let you know


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2019)

I have had and still own some legendary cheapos in the past. SHE3590, JVC FX40 the first carbon nanotube earphones, MP8320.. Sony MH1C.

I have nothing that comes remotely close to the DB3 at $20. Sure it is more of a fun signature but damn it does it correct.
Again you guys will find out. Hype train don't leave till you guys get em and find out for yourself.

I have a new phone I will post about tomorrow. And yes it is another Chi fi model and no it ain't NiceHCK. Lol Until then good night fellas.. Chill out folks. You gotta have a thick hide. It is not a big deal.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well all I know is due to this thread I have bought many earphones of many makes, thanks for the financial pain @Dsnuts


----------



## FastAndClean

"Make them pay with their eardrums"
NX7


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 20, 2019)

can we only talk about iems here i think the discussion goes a bit of the road... everyone has a own opinion.. esp about budget iems its a hit or miss.. nicehck is like kz they releasing lot iems lately so better wait for impressions.. because at the end it adds up every budget iem which is not good or not gonna get used is in the drawer


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 20, 2019)

Let's generate a Blon hype train instead...cheaper. As to the NX7: they don't deserve a hype train. And why should I bother with the DB3?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Let's generate a Blon hype train instead...cheaper. As to the NX7: they don't deserve a hype train. And why should I bother with the DB3?


Preach Otto


----------



## zazaboy

there is a nicehck thread now LOL hbb has started it..


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> Well all I know is due to this thread I have bought many earphones of many makes, thanks for the financial pain @Dsnuts


But look at how much great gear you have been exposed to, as a result! Yeah, your wallet takes a big hit, but it's still less expensive than a home audio setup. When I was trying to get my home audio setup built, I spent thousands over many years to try to get speakers, amps, preamps, cables, power conditioners, room treatments, etc...only to realize that a speaker based setup required me to have more than 1 set of them. That's the joy I'm finding with iems...I can afford to get several sets, for less than the cost of a single "one-trick pony" speakers. Let's face it; most of us enjoy more than only 1 type of music or genre. When you buy speakers, they are bigger, more expensive versions of  iems, and there isn't a single set that sounds excellent with every type/genre of music. I've learned that over the past 40 years in this audio journey. And then, there's still such factors like how the speakers interact with the room. With multiple iems; a few tip swaps, and a cable change...and I can get a variety of sound sigs to best suit many types of music. For much less money. That's the one thing I have come to realize since I got into audio at age 12. There is no such thing as the perfect source, preamp, amp, speaker, headphones, iems, or cables. They key is finding multiple items that work with all the types of music you like. When you can get (in this day and age) great sounding iems for $15-100, that have different sound signatures to work with different genres of music, a person no longer has to confine themselves to a single set like in the old days. In the past, I sometimes regretted having to sell a set of speakers or a much loved integrated amp, to finance a more expensive unit. With this personal audio hobby, it's possible to own more than one set of anything. I like that very much. I listen to all my iems. What I pick on any given night, depends on my mood and the type of music I'm wanting to listen to.


----------



## wackoip

I have never heard of this brand before it’s called Shuoer and the iem is named TAPE. Listed price is US225 but the shop I’m going to get this from is doing a group purchase so the discounted price is US107 appr. 
Looks very interesting with an electrostatic driver and a DD


----------



## wackoip

sorry having trouble posting images from the phone here they are the Shuoer TAPE


----------



## progdvd

courierdriver said:


> I have the NX7, and I luv em! Got the DB3 in cart now after reading some of these posts...along with 2 new Nicehck C16-1 SPC cables...one for this DB3 and one for my TFZ No.3. I will place my order on 11/11. For October, I'm getting a E1DA 9038S Gen 2 USB dac/amp and a power bank. Yeah, it makes my portable setup more complex...but I'm in this for the SQ.



I too was interested in E1DA but after some investigation I figured it's definitely not for me (for portable use). I suggest you to look at recently released Zeos review of it (powerdac V2) . I don't usually trust Zeos... But on this one he got it perfectly right. Just imagine stacking everything together dap, powerbank, e1da and all these cables in a pocket with E1DA being burning hot, I don't think it's a good portable solution. I used to stack my phone with xdsd via OTG and that started to annoy me the weight of it and constantly having to charge xdsd. I switched to ES100 and found bliss. LDAC is good enough for SQ. And the Radsone app is cherry on top.


----------



## chinmie

progdvd said:


> I switched to ES100 and found bliss. LDAC is good enough for SQ. And the Radsone app is cherry on top.



now the ES100, is a great product to hype


----------



## peter123

progdvd said:


> I too was interested in E1DA but after some investigation I figured it's definitely not for me (for portable use). I suggest you to look at recently released Zeos review of it (powerdac V2) . I don't usually trust Zeos... But on this one he got it perfectly right. Just imagine stacking everything together dap, powerbank, e1da and all these cables in a pocket with E1DA being burning hot, I don't think it's a good portable solution. I used to stack my phone with xdsd via OTG and that started to annoy me the weight of it and constantly having to charge xdsd. I switched to ES100 and found bliss. LDAC is good enough for SQ. And the Radsone app is cherry on top.



I'd agree that the V2 is more movable than portable, the 9038S is more suitable for portable usage if you don't mind a cable. 

The V2 is one of the better pairings (and most certainly the cheapest sounding this good) I've heard with the HD800S though so for an office or hotel room it's a great alternative (from a laptop).


----------



## progdvd

chinmie said:


> now the ES100, is a great product to hype



Indeed. When I think €113 vs €470 how much I paid for each, ES100 wins in my book.


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Let's generate a Blon hype train instead...cheaper. As to the NX7: they don't deserve a hype train. And why should I bother with the DB3?



I'm undecided btw Blon BL03 , TRN V90. Please help me.


----------



## lgcubana

snip3r77 said:


> I'm undecided btw Blon BL03 , TRN V90. Please help me.


What are your music preferences ?


----------



## ElixBerd

wackoip said:


> I have never heard of this brand before it’s called Shuoer and the iem is named TAPE. Listed price is US225 but the shop I’m going to get this from is doing a group purchase so the discounted price is US107 appr.
> Looks very interesting with an electrostatic driver and a DD


Hi. How does one join the group buy?


----------



## snip3r77

lgcubana said:


> What are your music preferences ?



Fun sound, using mostly for commuting.


----------



## mbwilson111

Mr Trev said:


> has anybody actually been able to confirm that these IEMs are actually using all the functional drivers that they claim to use? It'd kinda suck to buy a 4BA 1DD hybrid just to find out it only has a functional full range DD



Quite a few of them are translucent and you can see the drivers.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

wackoip said:


>



I'll have this in a couple days with another by same brand.


----------



## wackoip

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I'll have this in a couple days with another by same brand.


Who are they? Do you know more of their backgrounds? Just out of curiosity.  And Really looking forward to your review.....


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

wackoip said:


> Who are they? Do you know more of their backgrounds? Just out of curiosity.  And Really looking forward to your review.....



I do not know? They apparently have several models across different price ranges though. I recognized the name TAPE   I thought I was being sent a retro cassette player or something. There is a high end model but I think I am getting the TAPE and another not flagship. Maybe $150 besides TAPE price which is probably what was mentioned already (not group buy price)


----------



## LMka (Sep 20, 2019)

For whoever is interested SHUOER flagship model is SHUOER EJ07 which is 4 Sonion EST + 2 Sonion BA + 1 DD. In fact they even sell it as OEM to some "well known banned seller from Aliexpress". I have ordered it from Ali rebranded frrom this seller and waited around 2.5 weeks for it to be made. I am getting it next 1.5-2 weeks and will post my impressions here. So far it is as cheap as it gets - 650 USD for all of that (4 Sonion EST + 2 Sonion BA + 1 DD). I even cancelled Roland order because of it and considering all the controverse going on in Fearless thread I hope for good.

Shuoer itself is an OEM chinese factory which made some iems for banned seller and Jim most likely. BGVP DMG is also done by them and rebranded to BGVP as it seems or maybe it's a copy for Jim, I have no idea to be honest.

You can check out their twitter and website here:
https://twitter.com/ShuoerA
Shuoer-cn.com


----------



## Coyro

snip3r77 said:


> I'm undecided btw Blon BL03 , TRN V90. Please help me.


I took both of them.  Less than $60 for two after all.


----------



## eclein

Hey guys I’m gonna pickup T800’s and probably another set in the next couple weeks. Which of the new Planar-type IEMs is leading the pack Tin Hifi P1?
NiceHCKs? or TFZ etc. etc.
I’d love to grab some if they are tuned well and hear a new configuration...any thoughts?
 Anybody hear CTZ IEMs?


----------



## chinmie

eclein said:


> Hey guys I’m gonna pickup T800’s and probably another set in the next couple weeks. Which of the new Planar-type IEMs is leading the pack Tin Hifi P1?
> NiceHCKs? or TFZ etc. etc.
> I’d love to grab some if they are tuned well and hear a new configuration...any thoughts?
> Anybody hear CTZ IEMs?



haven't heard the P1, but the MT100 is planar+BA hybrid (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) and it's one of my most favorite sounding IEM. pleasant sounding, neutral tuned, and quite expansive soundstage.


----------



## wackoip

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I do not know? They apparently have several models across different price ranges though. I recognized the name TAPE   I thought I was being sent a retro cassette player or something. There is a high end model but I think I am getting the TAPE and another not flagship. Maybe $150 besides TAPE price which is probably what was mentioned already (not group buy price)


Cassette Player!? LOL


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed several posts that did not meet our Posting Guidelines. Thank you to everyone who kept the discussion on-track.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Sep 20, 2019)

wackoip said:


> sorry having trouble posting images from the phone here they are the Shuoer TAPE



is that a single estat IEM? now that's quite interesting

and seems like its not using those BA-like estat from the current crop of tribrids IEM, now even more interested.

got a shop link?


----------



## activatorfly

lgcubana said:


> My DB3 with the Nicehck C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable (with NX7 termination) should be here in a few days.  I definitely went over board on the last sale, on AE


I'm also awaiting this pairing & looking forward to reviewing both asap....


----------



## Mr Trev

mbwilson111 said:


> Quite a few of them are translucent and you can see the drivers.



True, but that's why I mentioned functional. I imagine dead/dummy BAs are far cheaper - and easier to tune


----------



## Zerohour88

Mr Trev said:


> True, but that's why I mentioned functional. I imagine dead/dummy BAs are far cheaper - and easier to tune



your sound enjoyment are predicated on the amount of drivers an IEM have?


----------



## Dsnuts

QOA stands for Queen of audio. 







 1. Product Name: QOA PINK LADY in ear earphone
 2. Brand: QOA
 3. Model: PINK LADY
 4. Drive unit: 2 Balanced Armature+ 1 Dynamic hybrid 3 drive unit
 5. Type: In-ear  
 6. Impedance: 16Ω 
 7. Earphone sensitivity: 112 ±1dB
 8. Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
 9. Earphone plug: 3.5mm
10.Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
11.Weight: 20g
12.Color: Purple/Black   
13.Earphone plug type: Slant Type
14.Whether with mic: No
15.Interface Type: 0.78mm 2Pin connector
16.Whether with cable: Yes
17.Earphone category: HIFI, Monitor
18.Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert

New company out of China. Got a review sample of these.. Will post some thoughts on these.. Pink lady. Not too proud to have some Pink Ladies in my ears! Lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Pink lady



Looks purple to me..my favorite color.  Probably expensive though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks purple to me..my favorite color.  Probably expensive though.



Model is called Pink lady even though they are purple. You would figure they would have an actual pink color. They are available in 2 different colors all black and the purple you see here. I got a purple. Got too many black ones. They retail for $120. I can see these being on sale during 11/11 for $100ish.

Packaging is nothing spectacular but comes with a very feminine make up case like clam shell.





It is obvious they are marketing the phone for the ladies. Will post some thoughts on them tonight.

I think these guys are onto something. Not enough marketing in the earphone game for the ladies. Not common I should say.


----------



## eclein

DSNUTS we talked awhile back about a 12 BA you were loving at the time. I’m finally gonna be able to buy an expensive multi BA or other tech and I’d really like to find out what your favorite IEM is nowadays. The one you that really sounds great in or around 4-500 dollar area of the category!
You’ve heard so many give a shout and tell us your favorite(s)!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mbwilson111

Maybe I will buy one thing during 11:11.  You can tell me if this should be it. I do consider this price to be expensive. I have so  many nice things that I do not NEED to spend any more.

But....purple....

BTW I will get around to giving more listening time to the DB3.  Just can't get the B40 out of my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

eclein said:


> DSNUTS we talked awhile back about a 12 BA you were loving at the time. I’m finally gonna be able to buy an expensive multi BA or other tech and I’d really like to find out what your favorite IEM is nowadays. The one you that really sounds great in or around 4-500 dollar area of the category!
> You’ve heard so many give a shout and tell us your favorite(s)!
> Thanks in advance!



You got $500 to spend I would read up on what is currently the special of the month. Some players seems to be the Fiio FH7 which I am curious about myself. Dunu DK-3001 pro, I absolutely love my Ibasso IT04 so if I was to choose in the price range I would start with these.

Depending on the type of sound signature you are looking for. Neutral, to bass heavy.

For me I rotated between my Solaris, Andromeda SS, Zeus, IT04, DZ12 Z5, and HQ12 and been listening to my NX7 and DB3 now too. It all depends on my mood of course. I have no issue listening to a $20 earphone between my Solaris and Zeus and still enjoy em.


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> You got $500 to spend I would read up on what is currently the special of the month. Some players seems to be the Fiio FH7 which I am curious about myself. Dunu DK-3001 pro, I absolutely love my Ibasso IT04 so if I was to choose in the price range I would start with these.
> 
> Depending on the type of sound signature you are looking for. Neutral, to bass heavy.
> 
> For me I rotated between my Solaris, Andromeda SS, Zeus, IT04, DZ12 Z5, and HQ12 and been listening to my NX7 and DB3 now too. It all depends on my mood of course. I have no issue listening to a $20 earphone between my Solaris and Zeus and still enjoy em.


I'm considering either Solaris, Andromeda or Zeus as my totl iem set. Which would you recommend? I listen to all sorts of music from metal to jazz


----------



## Dsnuts

gazzington said:


> I'm considering either Solaris, Andromeda or Zeus as my totl iem set. Which would you recommend? I listen to all sorts of music from metal to jazz



I love my Solaris for every type of music I listen to. If I was to choose just one I would go with the Solaris. I seen some used ones go for much cheaper than retail but even at retail I think it is the one investment that will have you covered. 

The one thing to watch out for is if you have smaller ears I seen a few guys having to sell theirs due to fit issues. If you have medium to larger ears it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gazzington

Thanks, that's good to know. I have also considered Roland's and es12 but not sure anymore. I'd also thought about legend X but they are very expensive for bass fun


----------



## Dsnuts

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I will buy one thing during 11:11.  You can tell me if this should be it. I do consider this price to be expensive. I have so  many nice things that I do not NEED to spend any more.
> 
> But....purple....
> 
> BTW I will get around to giving more listening time to the DB3.  Just can't get the B40 out of my ears.



Try matching up your DB3 with a different cable. I know Panda got some cables so you need to snake his nicer cables and try it on your DB3. Might surprise you. 

By the way that is the only thing that I will say is an absolute requirement on the DB3. Stock cable is a no no. Does absolutely nothing for the sound. Highly recommend anything with silver on it for the DB3.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> I love my Solaris for every type of music I listen to. If I was to choose just one I would go with the Solaris. I seen some used ones go for much cheaper than retail but even at retail I think it is the one investment that will have you covered.
> 
> The one thing to watch out for is if you have smaller ears I seen a few guys having to sell theirs due to fit issues. If you have medium to larger ears it shouldn't be a problem.



The one thing about the Solaris, which I also own and love, is that they can be quite sensitive depending on the player.
They are fine out of my Sony players, and my IBasso DX120, but hiss out of the IBasso220/Amp 9 (with Nutube Vacuum Tubes) .


----------



## Dsnuts

gazzington said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I have also considered Roland's and es12 but not sure anymore. I'd also thought about legend X but they are very expensive for bass fun



Higher end stuff is a bit tricky as they not only cost so much but what happens if your not happy with them?. In general you want something that has more balance and has great dynamics in all ranges of the sound and the Solaris does that. I have no idea about the other earphones I am sure they all sound great. They should for how much they cost but you have to really look at the type of tuning they all have. I would read up as much as possible on them all and go from there.


----------



## peter123

Zerohour88 said:


> your sound enjoyment are predicated on the amount of drivers an IEM have?



Seriously? Did he say that, please read again.....


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> Higher end stuff is a bit tricky as they not only cost so much but what happens if your not happy with them?. In general you want something that has more balance and has great dynamics in all ranges of the sound and the Solaris does that. I have no idea about the other earphones I am sure they all sound great. They should for how much they cost but you have to really look at the type of tuning they all have. I would read up as much as possible on them all and go from there.


That's good advice. I think it's why I like buying cheaper ones as it's not a big hit if I don't like them!


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> Seriously? Did he say that, please read again.....



I was being facetious and mildly joking. Please calm down.

the "are these chifi really using the number of drivers they claim" issue has been around ever since the KZ ZS5, it being brought up again is really stupid.


----------



## Mr Trev

Zerohour88 said:


> your sound enjoyment are predicated on the amount of drivers an IEM have?



Absolutely. If I buy an iem that's advertising it uses 4 BA, 2 BA + 1 DD, 2 DD, etc. and later find out that some of the drivers do nothing but add window dressing, of course I'm not going to "enjoy" it


----------



## Mr Trev

Zerohour88 said:


> I was being facetious and mildly joking. Please calm down.
> 
> the "are these chifi really using the number of drivers they claim" issue has been around ever since the KZ ZS5, it being brought up again is really stupid.



I also mentioned that I haven't been following the thread religiously.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2019)

It is easy to assume Chinese manufacturer is gonna cut corners.  I mean it is more attractive to say your using 4 BAs instead of 3 or even 2 right? The honest truth is. There is simply too much competition among audio houses now a days to dupe anyone. Don't know if you guys have been keeping track of just how many new hybrids are out in the market now a days but hybrids are the new norm now you notice this? There are less and less single dynamics now a days. Can you guys imagine if there was such a thing as shutting down a few BAs to make it look like you have extra drivers. Lol. I wouldnt worry much about this.

Chifi manufacturers arent out to dupe anyone. Sure they have copied some designs but what they learned from manufacturing these earphones are the movement we see today. 

They are getting better and better at it. And isn't this what we really want?


----------



## Zerohour88

Mr Trev said:


> Absolutely. If I buy an iem that's advertising it uses 4 BA, 2 BA + 1 DD, 2 DD, etc. and later find out that some of the drivers do nothing but add window dressing, of course I'm not going to "enjoy" it



uh, I'm not sure if this is a joke or not, so I'll just say outright what my opinion is:

people should pay for the sound+build+fit of IEMs, not the fancy marketing gimmicks they put out.

It doesn't matter that an IEM have 20 drivers if it sounds like ass (or maybe it uses some fancy tech like those electret thing that seems to generate mostly a "meh" response from people who tested them)



Dsnuts said:


> It is easy to assume Chinese manufacturer is gonna cut corners.  I mean it is more attractive to say your using 4 BAs instead of 3 or even 2 right? To honest truth is. There is simply too much competition among audio houses now a days to dupe anyone. Don't know if you guys have been keeping track of just how many new hybrids are out in the market now a days but hybrids are the new norm now you notice this? There are less and less single dynamics now a days. Can you guys imagine if there was such a thing as shutting down a few BAs to make it look like you have extra drivers. Lol. I wouldnt worry much about this.



exactly. I mean, does people finding out after the fact that an IEM they thought had 4 drivers were really just 2 drivers somehow magically change the sound? yeah, its crappy on the part of company, but not much you can do about it

plus, drivers are cheap, they can cram in as many as they want, its a matter of getting them to sound good that's the issue.


----------



## CactusPete23 (Sep 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I will buy one thing during 11:11.  You can tell me if this should be it. I do consider this price to be expensive. I have so  many nice things that I do not NEED to spend any more.
> 
> But....purple....
> 
> BTW I will get around to giving more listening time to the DB3.  Just can't get the B40 out of my ears.


Is it possible to paint IEMs (without vents) any color ?  I may try this with some iems that have a poor finish on them...
Think it's Great that you can be satisfied with the real Chi-Fi priced ones.


----------



## Coyro

Zerohour88 said:


> uh, I'm not sure if this is a joke or not


I suppose the original point was that any fraud clearly affects your opinion on piece and seller. If your bride finds out her ring contains not a diamond but cubic zirconium - it will affect her opinion on the ring and you. Even if she can't see the difference herself.
It's not about ring or sound, it's about lie and deceit.


----------



## Zerohour88

Coyro said:


> I suppose the original point was that any fraud clearly affects your opinion on piece and seller. If your bride finds out her ring contains not a diamond but cubic zirconium - it will affect her opinion on the ring and you. Even if she can't see the difference herself.
> It's not about ring or sound, it's about lie and deceit.



hence my opinion, adjust your expectations on purchasing since we are talking in an audio forum, where sound is the main subject (and quite possibly the main thing people here would want to pay for)


----------



## SciOC

Coyro said:


> I suppose the original point was that any fraud clearly affects your opinion on piece and seller. If your bride finds out her ring contains not a diamond but cubic zirconium - it will affect her opinion on the ring and you. Even if she can't see the difference herself.
> It's not about ring or sound, it's about lie and deceit.


And then there is the translation problem to though.  I always question tfz products because sometimes the English translation will say graphene one place and diamond in another or something else in another.  The tfz no.3 says it's a diamond driver....  But who really knows?

And now I'm seeing these carbon nanotube, berrylium, and "biological/cotton" (Tri i4 for instance) drivers that don't seem to have the right name either.  That one elsewhere says it's Al/Mg.... 

At least with BA drivers you can see that they are there on most builds.


----------



## Zerohour88

SciOC said:


> And then there is the translation problem to though.  I always question tfz products because sometimes the English translation will say graphene one place and diamond in another or something else in another.  The tfz no.3 says it's a diamond driver....  But who really knows?
> 
> And now I'm seeing these carbon nanotube, berrylium, and "biological/cotton" (Tri i4 for instance) drivers that don't seem to have the right name either.  That one elsewhere says it's Al/Mg....
> 
> At least with BA drivers you can see that they are there on most builds.



that reminds me of that new Shuoer Tape electrostatic IEM

like, how do we even tell that its really electrostatic? is it just some translation error too?

in the end, its pointless to worry about stuff like that (unless someone wants to go on a crusade and buy all chi-fi IEMs, disassemble them and check if all the claimed configs are correct, more power to them). I will nerd out on specs and such, but ultimately it all comes down to sound.


----------



## SciOC

Zerohour88 said:


> that reminds me of that new Shuoer Tape electrostatic IEM
> 
> like, how do we even tell that its really electrostatic? is it just some translation error too?
> 
> in the end, its pointless to worry about stuff like that (unless someone wants to go on a crusade and buy all chi-fi IEMs, disassemble them and check if all the claimed configs are correct, more power to them). I will nerd out on specs and such, but ultimately it all comes down to sound.


I'm going to guess all the sets that use these Estat drivers will show them off like BAs in translucent housing....  That's not too say they couldn't be fake or something but at least we'll probably have them in plain sight...

Exciting to see how quickly China magically has that technology now and it's not just Sonion...  I'm assuming it'll be all over China and Knowles will have something similar soon too....


----------



## Zerohour88

SciOC said:


> I'm going to guess all the sets that use these Estat drivers will show them off like BAs in translucent housing....  That's not too say they couldn't be fake or something but at least we'll probably have them in plain sight...
> 
> Exciting to see how quickly China magically has that technology now and it's not just Sonion...  I'm assuming it'll be all over China and Knowles will have something similar soon too....



this was the IEM I mentioned, no way to tell what kind of drivers are even inside them. 

and doesn't look like the typical estat BA, seems like their own design?


----------



## SciOC

Can anyone provide me an Ali link to the shuoer sets?  I can't find them and they aren't yet on shuoers website yet...


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> It is easy to assume Chinese manufacturer is gonna cut corners.  I mean it is more attractive to say your using 4 BAs instead of 3 or even 2 right? The honest truth is. There is simply too much competition among audio houses now a days to dupe anyone. Don't know if you guys have been keeping track of just how many new hybrids are out in the market now a days but hybrids are the new norm now you notice this? There are less and less single dynamics now a days. Can you guys imagine if there was such a thing as shutting down a few BAs to make it look like you have extra drivers. Lol. I wouldnt worry much about this.
> 
> Chifi manufacturers arent out to dupe anyone. Sure they have copied some designs but what they learned from manufacturing these earphones are the movement we see today.
> 
> They are getting better and better at it. And isn't this what we really want?



You are too trusting. Logitech is a good company, right? They have competition and it's a healthy marketplace, right? Doesn't stop them from putting fake tweeters in speakers like the Z333. Or other companies:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-...-fake-tweeter-experiences-hifi-equipment.html

I think the "more must be better" spec is a big reason why we see some of the designs that our there... why we have things like this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32929300978.html

Asking questions about what's inside products is an important piece of marketplace competition, an essential part of the pressure that customers can put on producers to make better products and help the best products to succeed in the marketplace. I don't believe in taking anyone's word for granted. Other industries have benefited greatly from detailed reviews that include teardowns and comprehensive analysis. For instance the computer power supply industry, where Deer used to make power supplies like this:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/blog/2007/08/18/allied-al-d500exp-500w-power-supply/

Deer has improved (not great, but better):

http://www.jonnyguru.com/blog/2018/07/16/apexgaming-ag-650m-650w-power-supply/

In the audio space, noaudiophile has been doing some great speaker reviews, everything from cheap, to the cutting edge (integrated DSP corrected), to the yesteryear:

http://noaudiophile.com/Cyber_Acoustics_CA-3602/

http://noaudiophile.com/Vanatoo_Transparent_One/

http://noaudiophile.com/Bose_901/

It'd be nice to have sites like this in the headphone space, but we're lacking in that regard, and so the market pressure is also lacking.


----------



## Cevisi

chinmie said:


> now the ES100, is a great product to hype


Best audio purchase i ever made


----------



## Cevisi

Dsnuts said:


> Model is called Pink lady even though they are purple. You would figure they would have an actual pink color. They are available in 2 different colors all black and the purple you see here. I got a purple. Got too many black ones. They retail for $120. I can see these being on sale during 11/11 for $100ish.
> 
> Packaging is nothing spectacular but comes with a very feminine make up case like clam shell.
> 
> ...


I am looking for a iem for my lady maybe this one will become it or the new fearless dd


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 20, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/brainwavza...k8MQIdiYnHm4Kzzo5vAGbhg5ZLZfl7wtr1Emne9&ifg=1

https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/earphones/products/hex-triple-balanced-armature-earphones



Brainwavz Audio just released a triple driver Knowles model at $99.50. Called the Brainwavz Hex.
Seems an okay pricing for 3 knowles drivers. Anyone tried their IEMs before? (I've tried their headphones but no experience with their IEMs).


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> I am looking for a iem for my lady maybe this one will become it or the new fearless dd


New fearless DD... Pray tell more!


----------



## Cevisi (Sep 20, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> New fearless DD... Pray tell more!


There is a 90 dollar fearless 1dd iem coming hbb has it already


----------



## wackoip

Unboxing Shuoer TAPE  I haven't listened to them yet but with a packaging like that and excellent build I'll gladly accept even if the electrostatic driver is fake!!!!


----------



## wackoip

I am really crappy in writing impressions so I'll leave it to Hawaiibadboy to review them, who IMHO is the best reviewer around.  Well I trust him.  But I have to say so far it's my best US108 (Group purchase price) otherwise US225 and even at that original price I would gladly say TAKE MY MONEY!!!!


----------



## Ziggomatic

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/brainwavza...k8MQIdiYnHm4Kzzo5vAGbhg5ZLZfl7wtr1Emne9&ifg=1
> 
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/earphones/products/hex-triple-balanced-armature-earphones
> 
> ...



The B400 is great. Really well tuned.


----------



## antdroid

The upcoming Shozy Form 1.1 is here!
It should be released for pre-order within the next 2 weeks. Be-coated DD + 1 BA hybrid.

First impressions:
Really nice cable. It's like a miniature paracord headphone cable.
Nice fit. Lots of tip choices.
Sound is fast and detailed, especially for the sub-$100 USD price tag (price hasn't been announced yet)
Warm sound, with an interesting mix of laid back yet elevated treble. There's some metallic-feel to it but it's not harsh either. Bass has a little punch to it and there's some subbass extension.
Soundstage is rather narrow though, but seems to handle busy tracks well given the driver speed.

Just first impressions. Will post full review later.

Thanks to Linsoul for the preview unit!


----------



## gazzington

wackoip said:


> Unboxing Shuoer TAPE  I haven't listened to them yet but with a packaging like that and excellent build I'll gladly accept even if the electrostatic driver is fake!!!!


Where do you purchase these from?


----------



## wackoip

gazzington said:


> Where do you purchase these from?


From a little shop in Hong Kong.  They are now available in Taobao.  Not sure whether they are in Aliexpress yet


----------



## progdvd

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/brainwavza...k8MQIdiYnHm4Kzzo5vAGbhg5ZLZfl7wtr1Emne9&ifg=1
> 
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/earphones/products/hex-triple-balanced-armature-earphones
> 
> ...



I have B400, well In short
Cons:
- Neutral-ish tuning, it can sound boring, Bass and treble light, needs EQ to sound great. And it does sound really great with some adjustments.
- Fragile build. Nosle very thin and prone to breaking. 
- Very bad stock cables. Loose mmcx connectors can create cutouts. Very hard cable cannot be straighten out.

Pros:
- Very light and comfortable, I can wear them all day with no fatigue whatsoever. 

It does needs better aftermarket cable and some EQ to shine, and it rewards you with beautiful sound and stellar comfort.


----------



## snip3r77




----------



## cqtek (Sep 21, 2019)

Here's my humble review of one of the sweetest, softest, most dreamy, most heady, and most delicate IEMS I've ever heard, under $100. An all natural delight.

NS Audio NS3:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#review-22679


----------



## Ziggomatic

cqtek said:


> Here's my humble review of one of the sweetest, softest, most dreamy, most heady, and most delicate IEMS I've ever heard, under $100. An all natural delight.
> 
> NS Audio NS3:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#review-22679



I love them, too! Glad someone else has finally heard them.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 21, 2019)

cqtek said:


> Here's my humble review of one of the sweetest, softest, most dreamy, most heady, and most delicate IEMS I've ever heard, under $100. An all natural delight.
> 
> NS Audio NS3:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#review-22679


Humbly, I could not find any expected disclosure of how reviewed IEMs were acquired to process such a glorious review.


----------



## Ziggomatic

cqtek said:


> Here's my humble review of one of the sweetest, softest, most dreamy, most heady, and most delicate IEMS I've ever heard, under $100. An all natural delight.
> 
> NS Audio NS3:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#review-22679



I assume this is not the "bass enhanced" version? I ask because that's the version I ordered, but the bass on the one I got does not sound overly emphasized (it sounds exactly as you described in your review), but the same lower box is checked on the packaging as pictured in your post (can anyone read the Chinese next to the check boxes on the box?). In any event, I'm happy with whatever version I got.


----------



## Ziggomatic

PhonoPhi said:


> Humbly, I could not find any expected disclosure of how reviewed IEMs were acquired to process such a glorious review.



https://penonaudio.com/ns-audio-ns3.html


----------



## peter123

progdvd said:


> I have B400, well In short
> Cons:
> - Neutral-ish tuning, it can sound boring, Bass and treble light, needs EQ to sound great. And it does sound really great with some adjustments.
> - Fragile build. Nosle very thin and prone to breaking.
> ...



First time ever I've heard neutral (-ish) being mentioned as a negative thing, YMMV I'd guess. 

Most older reviewers in here will probably have the most of the Brainwavz IEM's ever made.

Brainwavz was one of the first Asian companies to deliver great bang for the buck IEM's with an actual warranty and aftermarket service. For a while they were caught up by all the flooding of no name Chinese companies but then they managed to take the next step with the B400 which is still a great contender in its price range. The build was quite bad on the first batches of the B400 but after my first pair broke I missed their signature enough to get a second pair and I was happy to see that finishing, MMCX, and overall built quality was way better now than when they was first released. This is the first time ever I've missed something in this price range enough to push me over the edge to buy a second pair....


----------



## cqtek

Ziggomatic said:


> I assume this is not the "bass enhanced" version? I ask because that's the version I ordered, but the bass on the one I got does not sound overly emphasized (it sounds exactly as you described in your review), but the same lower box is checked on the packaging as pictured in your post (can anyone read the Chinese next to the check boxes on the box?). In any event, I'm happy with whatever version I got.



When they sent it to me, they told me it was the Bass Enhanced version. But I haven't found anything in the box that refers to it (in english). Anyway, I think the lower zone is at its right point, in relation to the sound of the NS3. And although I like more emphasis on that zone, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## progdvd

peter123 said:


> First time ever I've heard neutral (-ish) being mentioned as a negative thing, YMMV I'd guess.
> 
> Most older reviewers in here will probably have the most of the Brainwavz IEM's ever made.
> 
> Brainwavz was one of the first Asian companies to deliver great bang for the buck IEM's with an actual warranty and aftermarket service. For a while they were caught up by all the flooding of no name Chinese companies but then they managed to take the next step with the B400 which is still a great contender in its price range. The build was quite bad on the first batches of the B400 but after my first pair broke I missed their signature enough to get a second pair and I was happy to see that finishing, MMCX, and overall built quality was way better now than when they was first released. This is the first time ever I've missed something in this price range enough to push me over the edge to buy a second pair....



That's exactly how good they are, for someone to buy second pair in the sea of other great offerings in the price range.
Like I said it was just my preference to EQ every phones I got to date, that doesn't mean that they are bad unEQ'd. We'll see what happens with S8F and Spring1 once I get them. 
I have to admit I'm tempted by this new model


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

snip3r77 said:


>




One store selling on Ali and SOLD OUT. So until more start carrying it or more stock comes in..not gonna be able to get one.


----------



## SciOC

Ok, I'm pulling my hair out here, can someone send me a link to somewhere I can buy a set of Sony mh755? I can't find them.....

Also, anyone have any hard opinions on what the best bqeyz product is in their current line (outside of the spring1)?  They seem catered to bassheads and I'm trying to fill my plate up with budget basshead sets.


----------



## paulwasabii

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361884429431

That is where I bought mine



SciOC said:


> Ok, I'm pulling my hair out here, can someone send me a link to somewhere I can buy a set of Sony mh755? I can't find them.....
> 
> Also, anyone have any hard opinions on what the best bqeyz product is in their current line (outside of the spring1)?  They seem catered to bassheads and I'm trying to fill my plate up with budget basshead sets.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 21, 2019)

paulwasabii said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361884429431
> 
> That is where I bought mine


Thanks.   It all makes sense now.  I thought I was dealing with a pair of $25-$100 sets, not a $3-8 pair.  I saw that on Ali for $3 and didn't believe it was what people were talking about...  Silly me.

The ones I thought it were, were the mh750 and mdr-xb75ap.  Sony has WAY too many sets.  Don't really want to spend $220 on the ex800st though.


----------



## paulwasabii

Somewhere on here is a thread about fake mh755 that do not sound like authentic pairs.  I'd stay away from the $3 versions unless you have some confidence they are authentic. 



SciOC said:


> Thanks.   It all makes sense now.  I thought I was dealing with a pair of $25-$100 sets, not a $3-8 pair.  I saw that on Ali for $3 and didn't believe it was what people were talking about...  Silly me.
> 
> The ones I thought it were, were the mh750 and mdr-xb75ap.  Sony has WAY too many sets.  Don't really want to spend $220 on the ex8000st though.


----------



## SciOC

paulwasabii said:


> Somewhere on here is a thread about fake mh755 that do not sound like authentic pairs.  I'd stay away from the $3 versions unless you have some confidence they are authentic.


Fake $7 IEMs.  It's a crazy world we live in....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

SciOC said:


> Ok, I'm pulling my hair out here, can someone send me a link to somewhere I can buy a set of Sony mh755? I can't find them.....
> 
> Also, anyone have any hard opinions on what the best bqeyz product is in their current line (outside of the spring1)?  They seem catered to bassheads and I'm trying to fill my plate up with budget basshead sets.



The Sony MH755 are ok. They have roll off both highs and lows, so it's a very smooth sound signature. I think it's a great earphone for those people who don't like anything prominent at all, with very polite treble and very non-intrusive bass (I'd describe them as bass light). Now do they have a very "mature" sound that's creamy smooth and detailed? Sure. Yeah. Do they excel in any one place or many places? Nope.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

SciOC said:


> Fake $7 IEMs.  It's a crazy world we live in....



There is a trusted seller on ebay and i believe amazon that sells authentic MH755. He sells authentic everything Sony. I've bought three different Sony earphone's from him, and they've all been authentic.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

paulwasabii said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361884429431
> 
> That is where I bought mine


This is the seller you can trust.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks!  Appreciate it whenever someone cuts down my research time for a good seller on stuff like this!

For $8 they're worth a listen, I guess.  My expectations are very low for them.


----------



## MrDelicious

cqtek said:


> Here's my humble review of one of the sweetest, softest, most dreamy, most heady, and most delicate IEMS I've ever heard, under $100. An all natural delight.
> 
> NS Audio NS3:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#review-22679


Thanks for this, I adore your reviews of lesser known and less hyped IEMs, keep at it!


----------



## progdvd

I bought mine MH755 from ebay not the seller above for approx same money. And I think they sound too nice to be faked in my case, little bass heavy but overall very pleasant. To hell with it after all it's a 2 beers money


----------



## Otto Motor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> The Sony MH755 are ok. They have roll off both highs and lows, so it's a very smooth sound signature. I think it's a great earphone for those people who don't like anything prominent at all, with very polite treble and very non-intrusive bass (I'd describe them as bass light). Now do they have a very "mature" sound that's creamy smooth and detailed? Sure. Yeah. Do they excel in any one place or many places? Nope.


The Sonys do excel in their tonal balance and tonal accuracy...they have a tastefully tuned upper midrange that is just right...not too much and not too little. Orchestral pieces sound amazingly natural with them. For EDM or rock, they are not that outstanding as their soundstage could be bigger. No rolloff on either end, though...both are well extended: https://crinacle.com/graphs/sony-mh755/


----------



## mbwilson111

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> One store selling on Ali and SOLD OUT. So until more start carrying it or more stock comes in..not gonna be able to get one.



It looks like he does not want to sell it through the aliexpress store.

You need to go directly to the VE site.  They will take paypal.  I just ordered one this afternoon.  Choose the first option.  Also be prepared to pay for shipping.  Use e-packet.

I see three more have sold since I bought mine a few hours ago.

https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=35


----------



## Tonymac136

SciOC said:


> Fake $7 IEMs.  It's a crazy world we live in....



Not really. Bigger market size and a user base that is either less discerning, or are discerning but have set expectations low because $7. If mine are fake when they get here, I may never even know (or care).


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 22, 2019)

A tale of 2 phones. So I figured the sound of these two have settled to the point where I can get a much better understanding of the sound they are going for.

1st is the Queen of Audios new product the Pink lady...MSRP of $120.
Out of the box for these were interesting. I have yet to hear something so bad in my life. I kid you not. They sounded off to the point where I thought there was something wrong with them. I have had a few phones in the past that sounded terrible to sound decent after some running in and the sound has improved a lot since first hearing them out of the box. With this being said. I find the sound tuning to be very strange.

I can say with certainty these are not ready for prime time. They are perhaps the most dull and plasticy sounding earphones I have ever heard. The nozzle incorporates 2 bores. One from the dynamic and one hole from the 2 BAs which take care of mids to treble. Here is what is very odd about these. Sound coherency is out the door on these. I can clearly figure out what is the mids and treble and what is the bass. They are not even remotely in the same level as far as coherency goes. Vocals have zero distinction from instruments meaning they come from the same plane of sound as the rest of the mids. The treble sound thin and splashy with a very artificial sounding splashiness that has nothing to do with a natural timbre when it comes to the highs. - Then we get to the bass. You can forget any type of quality while the quantity is bigger and fuller than the rest of the sound.

These sound bad.. really bad like the worst I have heard this year bad... yes my friends I am gonna ship em back to where I got them from.. They are getting the boot.

Then there is the $20 DB3. So I can easily switch the MSRP from the DB3 to the Pink lady and visa versa and that is how I would easily assess the DB3. Full bodied. Musical, smooth, It is a bit in the mid bassy side of sound but the full on mids and treble are actually done well on this phone. In fact vocals and instruments sounds natural vs the very artificial sounding Pink lady. It is a stark contrast of sounds here. DB3 would actually be perfect for being outdoors due to is full bodied bassy nature. It has a type of sound you can listen to just to enjoy a tune for what it is..Guys that thought the NX7 lacked some bass will not find the bass end lacking on the DB3. In fact these are kinda like the opposite of the NX7 sound tuning. Much less in the way of analytical but more in the way of musical. It is an easy sound to like. That is if you like your bass in your tunes.

So this example goes to show. Just because a phone is more expensive does not mean it is a better sound... Pink Lady getting the boot. You guys that were initially attracted to the looks and whom these are marketing to. Unless you want to get the sour face from your girlfriend or significant other.. Some flowers and a decent dinner would go much farther.. The worst sounding earphone I have heard in a long time and the worst sounding $100ish earphone I have heard to date.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> A tale of 2 phones. So I figured the sound of these two have settled to the point where I can get a much better understanding of the sound they are going for.
> 
> 1st is the Queen of Audios new product the Pink lady...MSRP of $120.
> Out of the box for these were interesting. I have yet to hear something so bad in my life. I kid you not. They sounded off to the point where I thought there was something wrong with them. I have had a few phones in the past that sounded terrible to sound decent after some running in and the sound has improved a lot since first hearing them out of the box. With this being said. I find the sound tuning to be very strange.
> ...


Thanks for this info @Dsnuts. They DB3 was on my radar when you first mentioned them. Now that I have read your final impressions (and after reading a few other posts from others who have already got them), they are now in my Ali cart. Will definitely pull the plug on these either beginning of next month, or maybe wait till 11/11 sale. I'm guessing that the 8 core SPC Nicehck cable you recd for the NX7 makes a good match? If it does, I'll order another; since it's now part of my TFZ NO.3 set. Like it alot for how it tightens up the bass without losing impact, and opens up the mids and highs on that set. That cable is a significant upgrade for the No.3 and I won't be taking it off, unless I end up springing the equivalent $ amount of the No.3 on a pure silver or pure silver copper coated litz balanced cable from Electro acoustic store on Ali. For about $14 CDN though, I think that the Nicehck SPC 8 core cable would work quite nice with the DB3. What do you think?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 22, 2019)

The cable I have on the NiceHCK DB3. It is NiceHCKs newest called the C16-1





It cost double the DB3. I just threw on the SPC 8 core NiceHCK cable. It sound great using that cable. I tried a bunch of cables on the DB3 actually and it does better with anything silver on it. More the better. Pure silver tightens up the bass the most but an SPC works great on the DB3. Stock cable is the same cable that came with the NX7.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Radsone HE100, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/09/17/radsone-he100
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## peter123

Let's hear what the fuzz is all about


----------



## nraymond

peter123 said:


> Let's hear what the fuzz is all about



Yeah, it's a pretty amazing box. Still trying to figure out what they meant by "OPPOTY" though.


----------



## mbwilson111

nraymond said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty amazing box. Still trying to figure out what they meant by "OPPOTY" though.



Opportunity maybe?


----------



## nraymond

mbwilson111 said:


> Opportunity maybe?



That would be better than "Opposite Potty".


----------



## slowpickr (Sep 23, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Let's hear what the fuzz is all about


Looks like you are late to the party with these.  Box says they are from 2014 lol

Edit -  never mind. I guess that's when Blon was established maybe rather than the particular model.


----------



## peter123

slowpickr said:


> Looks like you are late to the party with these.  Box says they are from 2014 lol
> 
> Edit -  never mind. I guess that's when Blon was established maybe rather than the particular model.



I AM late to the party, just not that late  

Anyway, I don't these are for me but I'll give them more than a couple of hours before passing my final judgment.


----------



## jon parker

peter123 said:


> I AM late to the party, just not that late
> 
> Anyway, I don't these are for me but I'll give them more than a couple of hours before passing my final judgment.



You need the right tips / cable. Different tips especially can make a big difference in low's
As I mentioned earlier, they remind me a lot of the KPE's - They both seem to sound like the material they are made off !


----------



## HungryPanda

I found with the Blon's I used a large shallow tip worked well for me, Symbio peel worked well


----------



## mbwilson111

Symbio Peels for me too on the Blons...medium.   Stock cable is good for me because the ear hooks wrap gently around my ear without getting in the way of my hair and glasses.  Thicker cables would be a problem in this case for me.


----------



## gazzington

I've ordered some blons too. I was thinking of getting 1 expensive iem but maybe I'll just buy loads of cheaper ones!


----------



## FastAndClean

gazzington said:


> maybe I'll just buy loads of cheaper ones!


it is fun


----------



## gazzington

What are the best bargain iems out there?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 23, 2019)

Blon BL-01, Blon Bl03, tin T2, Semkarch CNT-1 if you can find one.

TRN V80 has a lot of detail for the money but the timbre is off (or certainly it isn't to my taste).
Sony MH755 is raved about. I don't have mine yet to comment. Be wary, many fakes around.


----------



## jon parker

gazzington said:


> What are the best bargain iems out there?



Actually I would say Sony EX800ST - Essentially the same as what is regarded as one of the all time greatest single DD IEM's...the Sony EX1000 but with a more slightly 'linear'
 gently tamed high end makes them a Real bargain as around £160 versus £800-1000
Professionally speaking I also am very impressed the Tin Audio T2
There is a lot of great stuff out there


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Let's hear what the fuzz is all about


Reminds me of the tfz packaging from their early stuff....  I hope they never change and just follow their Driams!

Hopefully mine arrive soon too but my bqeyz bq3 got here today so that should occupy me for 10 minutes.


----------



## silverfishla

SciOC said:


> Reminds me of the tfz packaging from their early stuff....  I hope they never change and just follow their Driams!
> 
> Hopefully mine arrive soon too but my bqeyz bq3 got here today so that should occupy me for 10 minutes.


I followed my Driams and it was a huge  Disapottyment.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Symbio Peels for me too on the Blons...medium.   Stock cable is good for me because the ear hooks wrap gently around my ear without getting in the way of my hair and glasses.  Thicker cables would be a problem in this case for me.



did you got the brown version? i haven't seen one real photo of the brown color version. is it more like dark brown colored?


----------



## lgcubana

chinmie said:


> did you got the brown version? i haven't seen one real photo of the brown color version. is it more like dark brown colored?


It's really a variant of gunmetal grey
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1781#post-15205087


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> did you got the brown version? i haven't seen one real photo of the brown color version. is it more like dark brown colored?



That is the brown version.. some call it gunmetal.  It is very nice.


----------



## pfloyd

Chrome BL-01 vs Gunmetal BL-03


----------



## chinmie

i think I'd go with the brown one.. don't want to attract the crows


----------



## Ziggomatic (Sep 23, 2019)

Opened my BQEYZ Spring1 today. Sonically and visually, initial impression is very positive, but man did they get the form factor weird, at least for my ears. Newer IEM designs seem to have figured out that the nozzle should have a somewhat upward trajectory - these point downwards. This forces the housing to be tilted outwards when fitted in my ear, which makes the stock cable (which is very nice) stick out at a weird angle. Oh well.

Otherwise, sound hits very nice out of the box. Excellent extension with outstanding clarity. The treble sounds elevated (at least from what I've been used to lately), but I haven't heard any nasty peaks or anything.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mbwilson111 said:


> It looks like he does not want to sell it through the aliexpress store.
> 
> You need to go directly to the VE site.  They will take paypal.  I just ordered one this afternoon.  Choose the first option.  Also be prepared to pay for shipping.  Use e-packet.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Ordered a pair. For $20.00, another easy purchase. If they are anywhere near as good as the MD Crescents, then i'll be very happy with the purchase. I once had the VE Monks, and I enjoyed those for a good bit, before I gave them to my co-worker who needed buds and preferred buds over iems.


----------



## CesarBR (Sep 24, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Thank you. Ordered a pair. For $20.00, another easy purchase. If they are anywhere near as good as the MD Crescents, then i'll be very happy with the purchase. I once had the VE Monks, and I enjoyed those for a good bit, before I gave them to my co-worker who needed buds and preferred buds over iems.


Actually I have just bought then via AliExpress. It seems that they reactivated the option to buy just the Iem, without a bundle...

Blon BL03 and Ve Bie on the way... Fun times ahead!


----------



## SciOC

CesarBR said:


> Actually I have just bought then via AliExpress. It seems that they reactivated the option to buy just the Iem, without a bundle...
> 
> Blon BL03 and Ve Bie on the way... Fun times ahead!


In my high ordering insanity that little money grubbing stunt was enough to put me off of the VE set....

I'm surprised he didn't just Jack up the price after the BGGAR review, but I guess that's the positive of mentioning the price in the review....


----------



## CoiL

Ziggomatic said:


> Opened my BQEYZ Spring1 today. Sonically and visually, initial impression is very positive, but man did they get the form factor weird, at least for my ears. Newer IEM designs seem to have figured out that the nozzle should have a somewhat upward trajectory - these point downwards. This forces the housing to be tilted outwards when fitted in my ear, which makes the stock cable (which is very nice) stick out at a weird angle. Oh well.
> 
> Otherwise, sound hits very nice out of the box. Excellent extension with outstanding clarity. The treble sounds elevated (at least from what I've been used to lately), but I haven't heard any nasty peaks or anything.


What? Seriously - that nozzle angle will literally KILL this product :S


CesarBR said:


> Blon BL03 and Ve Bie on the way... Fun times ahead!


Same here. Hopefully will be nice "beaters" alongside KPE and modded MH755.


----------



## Ziggomatic

CoiL said:


> What? Seriously - that nozzle angle will literally KILL this product :S



Well, it's not THAT bad. I've ready decided it's worth putting up with for the sound you get. Also, using shorter stemmed tips like Spiral Dots helps the issues.


----------



## progdvd

To the owners of Blon 03
I just came across zpolt YT sound test.
Please tell me it doesn't sound like that.


----------



## progdvd

03 and BL-03  are these actually same phones?


----------



## CoiL (Sep 24, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Well, it's not THAT bad. I've ready decided it's worth putting up with for the sound you get. Also, using shorter stemmed tips like Spiral Dots helps the issues.


For me it IS that bad. I have certain angle going upwards and if this is opposite - no go. But I do not care since I already have KPE, MH755(modded and soon to come VE BIE + BL-03.


progdvd said:


> To the owners of Blon 03
> I just came across zpolt YT sound test.
> Please tell me it doesn't sound like that.



BL-03 is VERY fit/tip dependent... so no wonder if it sounds "weird" in this sound "test".


----------



## Makahl

progdvd said:


> To the owners of Blon 03
> I just came across zpolt YT sound test.
> Please tell me it doesn't sound like that.




To be fair, all his demo stuff sounds pretty nasal. I wouldn't take it too seriously.



>


----------



## CoiL

pfloyd said:


> Chrome BL-01 vs Gunmetal BL-03


Cra'p! 

I really wished for BROWN shiny color -.-
Well, I will probably dismantle those anyway and use another shell.


----------



## nraymond

Ziggomatic said:


> Opened my BQEYZ Spring1 today. Sonically and visually, initial impression is very positive, but man did they get the form factor weird, at least for my ears. Newer IEM designs seem to have figured out that the nozzle should have a somewhat upward trajectory - these point downwards. This forces the housing to be tilted outwards when fitted in my ear, which makes the stock cable (which is very nice) stick out at a weird angle. Oh well.
> 
> Otherwise, sound hits very nice out of the box. Excellent extension with outstanding clarity. The treble sounds elevated (at least from what I've been used to lately), but I haven't heard any nasty peaks or anything.



The Spring 1 has been comfortable in my ears, so I hadn't looked at myself in a mirror wearing them until now, and you're right that they stick out more due to the angle of those nozzles. For my ears at least, the body of the IEMs barely touches my ears though, even with short depth silicone tips (which are what I found sound best for me). I'm using them with a 16-core cable with preformed ear hooks. The perceived evenness to the treble combined with the extension (especially in comparison to something like the NX7) was the biggest surprise to me. The comfortable fit is icing no the cake, and I can deal with the odd aesthetics of their angle since I don't really wear earphones as a fashion statement.


----------



## Ziggomatic

nraymond said:


> The Spring 1 has been comfortable in my ears, so I hadn't looked at myself in a mirror wearing them until now, and you're right that they stick out more due to the angle of those nozzles. For my ears at least, the body of the IEMs barely touches my ears though, even with short depth silicone tips (which are what I found sound best for me). I'm using them with a 16-core cable with preformed ear hooks. The perceived evenness to the treble combined with the extension (especially in comparison to something like the NX7) was the biggest surprise to me. The comfortable fit is icing no the cake, and I can deal with the odd aesthetics of their angle since I don't really wear earphones as a fashion statement.



Yeah, it's really no big deal given the sound. The level of detail retrieval across the board is what's impressing me the most at the moment - really good while maintaining musicality. I know it's a cliche, but I'm hearing new things in old recordings.


----------



## peter123

These should be interesting:


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> These should be interesting:



Or, at least trendy...


----------



## SciOC

nraymond said:


> The Spring 1 has been comfortable in my ears, so I hadn't looked at myself in a mirror wearing them until now, and you're right that they stick out more due to the angle of those nozzles. For my ears at least, the body of the IEMs barely touches my ears though, even with short depth silicone tips (which are what I found sound best for me). I'm using them with a 16-core cable with preformed ear hooks. The perceived evenness to the treble combined with the extension (especially in comparison to something like the NX7) was the biggest surprise to me. The comfortable fit is icing no the cake, and I can deal with the odd aesthetics of their angle since I don't really wear earphones as a fashion statement.


I'm just got and am listening to the bqeyz bq3 right now and I'm impressed. I might have to grab the spring 1.  How's the bass?  I'm hoping they didn't shove a 13 mm driver in there for no reason...  Can you EQ to proper basshead levels?


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> The Spring 1 has been comfortable in my ears, so I hadn't looked at myself in a mirror wearing them until now, and you're right that they stick out more due to the angle of those nozzles. For my ears at least, the body of the IEMs barely touches my ears though, even with short depth silicone tips (which are what I found sound best for me). I'm using them with a 16-core cable with preformed ear hooks. The perceived evenness to the treble combined with the extension (especially in comparison to something like the NX7) was the biggest surprise to me. The comfortable fit is icing no the cake, and I can deal with the odd aesthetics of their angle since I don't really wear earphones as a fashion statement.


Curious about your reference to the NX7. I have that set and enjoy them immensely. How does the Spring 1 compare in sound and fit?


----------



## RSC08

progdvd said:


> To the owners of Blon 03
> I just came across zpolt YT sound test.
> Please tell me it doesn't sound like that.




I haven't heard these, but everything about them reminds me of the Xelento... Shape, cable ending, they even come with two cable options: with mic and without.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 25, 2019)

This is interesting. New good looking 4BA+ Dyanamic hybrid wireless from KZ.















 1. Product Name: KZ E10 1DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers Wireless Bluetooth V5.0 Earphone
 2. Brand:  KZ
 3. Product model:   Bluetooth V5.0 Earphone
 4. Bluetooth Version:  V5.0
 6. Wireless music / talk time: About 6 hours
 7. Battery capacity: 1100mAh battery
 8. Charging time: About 2.5 hours
 9. Standby time: 180 hours
10. Bluetooth effective connection distance: About15m
11.Voltage: 5V
12.Function: Voice control
13.Whether with microphone: Yes
14.Drivers:1DD+4BA(2*30095 for treble+2*50060 for mids+10mm Double magnetic dynamic driver )  $60


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. New good looking 4BA+ Dyanamic hybrid wireless from KZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez that shell and finish looks almost EXACTLY like the TRI I4.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I threw on my DB3 onto my Ibasso PB3 amp..DAYUM folks. These so do not sound like a $20 phone!


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> So I threw on my DB3 onto my Ibasso PB3 amp..DAYUM folks. These so do not sound like a $20 phone!



What cable is that? Looks extremely solid, and probably more expensive than the DB3 LOL!


----------



## Dsnuts

It is one of the newest from NiceHCK. Will do a review of the cables I have been using on the DB3 and the NX7
C-16-1, C-16-2, C-16-3


So DB3 having more bass than the NX7 needs silver in it's life.. C-16-1 is the SPC 16 core cable you see here on top. 

The C-16-3 is the pure copper which I have on my NX7. Excellent synergy with these cables. The C-16-2 I have on the Hi7.. 

Excellent cables from NiceHCK. Yes they are double the price of the DB3. If your gonna go balanced anyway might as well splurge a little get something nice with the added fact that these cables enhance the sound flavor of these phones perfectly.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> What cable is that? Looks extremely solid, and probably more expensive than the DB3 LOL!


I'm gonna buy the DB3 beginning of October along with that SPC cable. From all I've been seeing, the DB3 would be a nice addition to my gear. Gonna skip on the BLON 3, TRN V90, KZ ZSZ/CCA C12 for now. I was so impressed with the NX7, I'm intrigued by this set. Plug being pulled!


----------



## Dsnuts

DB3 is the Ying for the NX7 Yang. They compliment each other like no other.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 25, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I'm gonna buy the DB3 beginning of October along with that SPC cable. From all I've been seeing, the DB3 would be a nice addition to my gear. Gonna skip on the BLON 3, TRN V90, KZ ZSZ/CCA C12 for now. I was so impressed with the NX7, I'm intrigued by this set. Plug being pulled!



Yep these past few weeks we have been having a lot of great CHIFI releases. It's really the golden age for CHIFI. I wouldn't have imagined multi driver IEMs retailing at 20 - 50 bucks just 3 years ago.

Personally, I'm more inclined to get some budget single DD IEMs like the BLON BL-03 for their timbre and less detailed but musical presentation, rather than more multi BA/hybrid type IEMs. Or maybe those IEMs with tunable filters/switches so we can get different sound signatures.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So Amazon sent me the wrong upgrade cable. I ordered the 16core silver plated KB Ear to replace my very awesome Triton Audio cable, which somehow broke off on the left hand side. I cried inside. I got it at a meet, and I don't see it available anymore. It was 8core silver plated, and made my NX7 sing something special. Very nice airy sound with controlled highs and some really lovely bass. But when I opened my package, they sent me the 16core pure copper cable. Ugh! It feels beautiful, looks amazing, and has some really nice relief,  chin slider etc. But it gives the NX7 a more bassy sound, and I think it loses some of that juicy top end, which affects the detail retrieval. It gives it a more "mature" sound, that brings up the bass, brings down the treble, and slightly dulls the details, though I think it improves the imaging a tad. Still, I wasn't looking for that kind of signature change. 

Anyone else using copper with the NX7 and enjoying that signature?

Thinking about contacting Amazon for a replacement.


----------



## antdroid (Sep 26, 2019)

Here's my full review of the new Shozy Form 1.1 IEM which launches on Friday on drop.com for surprisingly only $59 (regular $75).
https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html

I really like it for the most part. It's a tad bright, but I put the PEQ settings I liked using with this in the review. Measurements are included in the review as well. Let me know if anyone has questions!


----------



## courierdriver (Sep 25, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> It is one of the newest from NiceHCK. Will do a review of the cables I have been using on the DB3 and the NX7
> C-16-1, C-16-2, C-16-3
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree! I've got that SPC 16 core balanced in my Ali cart along with the DB3. One thing I gotta buy soon though, is an adapter that will convert my 2.5mm balanced plug to 3.5mm unbalanced. People who know me and see my gear are always wanting to try it with their own stuff...and they all only run off 3.5mm unbalanced. I gotta get an easier swap out than changing cables all the time.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So Amazon sent me the wrong upgrade cable. I ordered the 16core silver plated KB Ear to replace my very awesome Triton Audio cable, which somehow broke off on the left hand side. I cried inside. I got it at a meet, and I don't see it available anymore. It was 8core silver plated, and made my NX7 sing something special. Very nice airy sound with controlled highs and some really lovely bass. But when I opened my package, they sent me the 16core pure copper cable. Ugh! It feels beautiful, looks amazing, and has some really nice relief,  chin slider etc. But it gives the NX7 a more bassy sound, and I think it loses some of that juicy top end, which affects the detail retrieval. It gives it a more "mature" sound, that brings up the bass, brings down the treble, and slightly dulls the details, though I think it improves the imaging a tad. Still, I wasn't looking for that kind of signature change.
> 
> Anyone else using copper with the NX7 and enjoying that signature?
> 
> Thinking about contacting Amazon for a replacement.


I have an 8 core pure copper Nicehck balanced cable on my NX7 and I think that's a fantastic combo for me. Yeah, pure copper helps shelve down the highs a bit on the NX7, but I've been using this cable from day 1, and I've never had any issues with piercing or unnatural sounding treble, like many others have reported. With my pure copper cable and my Newbee foam tips, the NX7 has excellent bass and smooth, detailed mids and high end treble resolution; without sounding harsh or fatiguing. I personally love a good copper cable on the NX7.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

courierdriver said:


> I have an 8 core pure copper Nicehck balanced cable on my NX7 and I think that's a fantastic combo for me. Yeah, pure copper helps shelve down the highs a bit on the NX7, but I've been using this cable from day 1, and I've never had any issues with piercing or unnatural sounding treble, like many others have reported. With my pure copper cable and my Newbee foam tips, the NX7 has excellent bass and smooth, detailed mids and high end treble resolution; without sounding harsh or fatiguing. I personally love a good copper cable on the NX7.



Thanks. That's the exact sound you described. I'm going to keep them connected and see if my brain burns them in? If not, I can always buy some silver plated from Jim.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 26, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So Amazon sent me the wrong upgrade cable. I ordered the 16core silver plated KB Ear to replace my very awesome Triton Audio cable, which somehow broke off on the left hand side. I cried inside. I got it at a meet, and I don't see it available anymore. It was 8core silver plated, and made my NX7 sing something special. Very nice airy sound with controlled highs and some really lovely bass. But when I opened my package, they sent me the 16core pure copper cable. Ugh! It feels beautiful, looks amazing, and has some really nice relief,  chin slider etc. But it gives the NX7 a more bassy sound, and I think it loses some of that juicy top end, which affects the detail retrieval. It gives it a more "mature" sound, that brings up the bass, brings down the treble, and slightly dulls the details, though I think it improves the imaging a tad. Still, *I wasn't looking for that kind of signature change. *
> 
> Anyone else using copper with the NX7 and enjoying that signature?
> 
> Thinking about contacting Amazon for a replacement.


If it's not your preferred sound signature, what does it matter, what any of say about the "wrong" cable ?

On my DB3, which is supposed to be a mellower version of the NX7, I'm actually using the Nicehck C16-3, 2.5mm; which is purported to be copper. But that's my choice, because I don't like overly bright.


----------



## Veyska

antdroid said:


> Here's my full review of the new Shozy Form 1.1 IEM which launches on Friday on drop.com for surprisingly only $59 (regular $75).
> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html
> 
> I really like it for the most part. It's a tad bright, but I put the PEQ settings I liked using with this in the review. Measurements are included in the review as well. Let me know if anyone has questions!


Ooh.  If nothing else I am intrigued by their aesthetics...  <-<


----------



## audio123

First up for the new TFZ IEMs is the TFZ T x BEAR 1 which is a 1 BA IEM. Light bass, clear midrange, crisp treble, average soundstage. Quite enjoyable especially for acoustic music.


----------



## mbwilson111

courierdriver said:


> One thing I gotta buy soon though, is an adapter that will convert my 2.5mm balanced plug to 3.5mm unbalanced. People who know me and see my gear are always wanting to try it with their own stuff...and they all only run off 3.5mm unbalanced. I gotta get an easier swap out than changing cables all the time.



I have a couple of those adapters because not all of my daps have balanced output.  I don't want to stress the connectors by frequently changing cables.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Sep 26, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Totally agree! I've got that SPC 16 core balanced in my Ali cart along with the DB3. One thing I gotta buy soon though, is an adapter that will convert my 2.5mm balanced plug to 3.5mm unbalanced. People who know me and see my gear are always wanting to try it with their own stuff...and they all only run off 3.5mm unbalanced. I gotta get an easier swap out than changing cables all the time.



Are you talking about -
1.) Connecting a Balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Earphone to an Un-Balanced (3.5mm TRS) Source?
-or-
2.) Connecting an Un-Balanced (3.5mm TRS) Earphone to a Balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Source?

#1 is easy - just connect a 3.5mm TRS Plug to a 2.5mm TRRS Socket, like this:
Left+ = 3.5mm Tip -to- 2.5mm Ring2
Right+ = 3.5mm Ring -to- 2.5mm Ring1
GND = 3.5mm Sleeve -to- 2.5mm Tip (R-) and Sleeve (L-)

#2 is trickier, since the (L-) and (R-) signals are separate, and most Balanced Amplifiers will be damaged if you short them together.
So, to protect the amplifier channels, you need to add some series (current limiting) resistance, when tying them to the common GND of the Un-Balanced Earphones.
That can be done by connecting a 2.5mm TRRS Plug to a 3.5mm TRS Socket, like this:
Right- = 2.5mm Tip -to- 4Ω - 8Ω Resistor -to- 3.5mm Sleeve (GND)
Right+ = 2.5mm Ring1 -to- 3.5mm Ring
Left+ = 2.5mm Ring2 -to- 3.5mm Tip
Left- = 2.5mm Sleeve -to- 4Ω - 8Ω Resistor -to- 3.5mm Sleeve (GND)

*EDIT: Had the Left- and Right- references swapped on #2.  Fixed now.*


----------



## jant71

antdroid said:


> Here's my full review of the new Shozy Form 1.1 IEM which launches on Friday on drop.com for surprisingly only $59 (regular $75).
> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html
> 
> I really like it for the most part. It's a tad bright, but I put the PEQ settings I liked using with this in the review. Measurements are included in the review as well. Let me know if anyone has questions!




I have a couple. Is that cable noisy with the cloth covering? Thinking the stage height could be helped with wider bore tips so wondering if you tried those perhaps. I have seen pics of the stock tips white and black and it looks like they don't have that wide a bore like JVC or other tips.


----------



## antdroid

jant71 said:


> I have a couple. Is that cable noisy with the cloth covering? Thinking the stage height could be helped with wider bore tips so wondering if you tried those perhaps. I have seen pics of the stock tips white and black and it looks like they don't have that wide a bore like JVC or other tips.



I didn't try spiral dots because I thought this IEM was already bright and I didn't want to make them more bright with wide bore tips like Spiral Dots.

The cable is not noisy for me.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Thanks. That's the exact sound you described. I'm going to keep them connected and see if my brain burns them in? If not, I can always buy some silver plated from Jim.


Yup, that's definitely an option considering that the price difference isn't huge. During the last big summer sale in June, I picked up the 8 core pure copper for $13.83 CDN and the 8 core SPC for $14 CDN on Aliexpress. The new 16 core ones from Nicehck also look very appealing but do cost alot more (like in the $50-60 CDN range). Still not a bad price though for quality, well built cables.


----------



## courierdriver

mbwilson111 said:


> I have a couple of those adapters because not all of my daps have balanced output.  I don't want to stress the connectors by frequently changing cables.


Yup...that's me exactly. Whenever I buy a new earphone, I always buy a decent aftermarket balanced cable to go with that particular earphone, because I don't want to have to keep changing out the cable. It helps avoid weakening the pins or mmcx connectors by frequent cable swaps. I might change a cable 2-3 times on any new set...after that, whatever I pick stays on unless it breaks (which has never happened to me yet). The adapter idea is a great option because most people I know don't have balanced sources and it makes it hard to just hand them my earphones and say, "Here...give these a try if you wanna get better sound for not much money".


----------



## courierdriver

DBaldock9 said:


> Are you talking about -
> 1.) Connecting a Balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Earphone to an Un-Balanced (3.5mm TRS) Source?
> -or-
> 2.) Connecting an Un-Balanced (3.5mm TRS) Earphone to a Balanced (2.5mm TRRS) Source?
> ...


Option 1 is me. Just looking for an adapter to do this though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

antdroid said:


> I didn't try spiral dots because I thought this IEM was already bright and I didn't want to make them more bright with wide bore tips like Spiral Dots.
> 
> The cable is not noisy for me.



Spiral Dots are one of the few wide bore where it attenuates the highs and brings up the bass.


----------



## antdroid

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Spiral Dots are one of the few wide bore where it attenuates the highs and brings up the bass.



That's the opposite of how I've heard when I used it. I'll give it a try a little bit later (after this football game is over)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Sweet spot!! @antdroid gave me the thought of switching out my silicone Spiral Dots and replacing them with my gel Spiral Dots from my FW01, and on the NX7 with the pure copper cable, these things are really groovin' now! Much better bass presence, and I got the treble resolution back I lost with the copper over silver. I'm a happy camper at the moment.


----------



## DBaldock9

courierdriver said:


> Option 1 is me. Just looking for an adapter to do this though.



There's one made with an Eidolic Plug & Jack, available from several vendors in the USA.
The Eidolic 2.5mm TRRS Jack is the best one I've found, for keeping a good, secure connection on a 2.5mm TRRS Plug.
I bought mine from Lindsay, at Impact Audio Cables a couple of years ago (when they were less expensive), but they're $83 now - https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables
There are also Eidolic connectors / adapters available from Norne Audio [ http://www.norneaudio.com/ ] and Double Helix Cables [ https://doublehelixcables.com/ ]


----------



## courierdriver

DBaldock9 said:


> There's one made with an Eidolic Plug & Jack, available from several vendors in the USA.
> The Eidolic 2.5mm TRRS Jack is the best one I've found, for keeping a good, secure connection on a 2.5mm TRRS Plug.
> I bought mine from Lindsay, at Impact Audio Cables a couple of years ago (when they were less expensive), but they're $83 now - https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables
> There are also Eidolic connectors / adapters available from Norne Audio [ http://www.norneaudio.com/ ] and Double Helix Cables [ https://doublehelixcables.com/ ]


Thanks alot! I'll check those out too, along with some of the ones @hakuzen recd in the Low priced budget thread.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Yep these past few weeks we have been having a lot of great CHIFI releases. It's really the golden age for CHIFI. I wouldn't have imagined multi driver IEMs retailing at 20 - 50 bucks just 3 years ago.
> 
> Personally, I'm more inclined to get some budget single DD IEMs like the BLON BL-03 for their timbre and less detailed but musical presentation, rather than more multi BA/hybrid type IEMs. Or maybe those IEMs with tunable filters/switches so we can get different sound signatures.


So far, I've got 2 single DD sets (although not super low budget) in the Moondrop Kanas PRO and the TFZ NO.3. I like them both very much for how they present sound, but sometimes I like a more detailed presentation, so hybrid/multi BA is also something I enjoy. The fact that both the BLON 3 and DB3 exist at their relatively low prices (as well as the KZ ZSX, CCA C12 and TRN V90, at around $50), makes it much more affordable to get great sounding gear, that sells for a quarter to half the cost of Western TOTL earphones, with SQ that approaches 90+%.


----------



## Nabillion_786

@chickenmoon I am in absolute love with the ath ckr100! The bass and vocals are absolutely amazing! That 13mm driver givers soo much power to the sound and vocals sound forward and effortless along with the best bass I've ever heard. These excel in bass, vocals and clarity with a really enveloping stage aswell. The only minor negatives I would say is that I hear slightly more details from oxygen/kpe and at rare times that upper midrange can be a bit too much as from time to time I can hear some thin characteristics in random places. All in all this was the upgrade I was looking for. Thanks a lot for directing me to these.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> @chickenmoon I am in absolute love with the ath ckr100! The bass and vocals are absolutely amazing! That 13mm driver givers soo much power to the sound and vocals sound forward and effortless along with the best bass I've ever heard. These excel in bass, vocals and clarity with a really enveloping stage aswell. The only minor negatives I would say is that I hear slightly more details from oxygen/kpe and at rare times that upper midrange can be a bit too much as from time to time I can hear some thin characteristics in random places. All in all this was the upgrade I was looking for. Thanks a lot for directing me to these.



Glad you like them, I was afraid you might not.


----------



## mbwilson111

courierdriver said:


> Option 1 is me. Just looking for an adapter to do this though.



I use this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FC1RDDG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FM8QLVX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

iBasso also has one for a few more dollars.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/iBasso-2-5mm-Balanced-Single-Adaptor-Gold/dp/B07C28VWFW


----------



## nraymond

courierdriver said:


> Option 1 is me. Just looking for an adapter to do this though.



I use a couple, one at home, and one I travel with. At home I use the DUNU DC-11 which runs about $15.90 (also available from vendors on AliExpress):

https://penonaudio.com/dunu-dc-12dc-11.html

I travel with a Fiio adapter, though they've updated the one I have and replaced it with the BL35 for $15:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FC1RDDG/


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 27, 2019)

Another one for the ladies.. TFZ Queen LTD






  1. Product Name: The Fragrant Zither TFZ QUEEN LTD In Ear Earphone
  2. Type: In-ear 
  3. Brand: The Fragrant Zither(TFZ)
  4. Model: QUEEN LTD
  5. Impedance: 24Ω
  6. Headphone sensitivity: 107db/mW
  7. Frequency range: 5-40000Hz
  8. Interface: 3.5mm
  9. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
 10.Color: Blue/ Purple/ Green / Black  4 colors
 11.Whether with mic: No
 12.Earphone plug type: Line type
3rd gen TFZ earphone using tesla magnet, diamond like carbon driver going for $72. There is no possible way this could sound worse than the Pink lady.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Another one for the ladies.. TFZ Queen LTD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa... looks too expensive for me though

It is difficult for me to justify spending a lot on iems when I actually prefer earbuds.... especially the ones my husband makes.


----------



## Dsnuts

So when will he start sending samples? and what does he call em. Pandabuds?


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> So when will he start sending samples? and what does he call em. Pandabuds?



Take a look at my list or his... you will see all that he has made.   He only makes them for us.  We have given a very few to close friends.  It helps if you visit the UK and meet up Nothing has been sold... no desire to become a member of the trade... or have to worry about warranty issues.  Most buds are kind of fragile.  They need tender loving care.

Not recommended to do this:


----------



## archdawg (Sep 27, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> There's one made with an Eidolic Plug & Jack, available from several vendors in the USA.
> The Eidolic 2.5mm TRRS Jack is the best one I've found, for keeping a good, secure connection on a 2.5mm TRRS Plug.
> I bought mine from Lindsay, at Impact Audio Cables a couple of years ago (when they were less expensive), but they're $83 now - https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables
> There are also Eidolic connectors / adapters available from Norne Audio [ http://www.norneaudio.com/ ] and Double Helix Cables [ https://doublehelixcables.com/ ]



@courierdriver : you might want to check out these affordable thingies on AE as well:





€ 14,87 | DD DJ35A DJ44A, 2.5 4.4 Balanced adapter. Apply to 2.5mm balance earphone cable, from brands such as Astell&Kern, FiiO, etc.
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DfS7q7NO

I'll stick with my cable adapter for another while since there's less leverage effect on the connectors (0° vs. 90°) if someone or something pulls on the cable unexpectedly (of course a lot depends on the angle and how tight the individual connections are ...).


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 27, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Yup, that's definitely an option considering that the price difference isn't huge. During the last big summer sale in June, I picked up the 8 core pure copper for $13.83 CDN and the 8 core SPC for $14 CDN on Aliexpress. The new 16 core ones from Nicehck also look very appealing but do cost alot more (like in the $50-60 CDN range). Still not a bad price though for quality, well built cables.


Nicehck is still honoring the introductory discount. I just ordered a couple more units on 9/25

I'll PM you the details

You probably have to "follow" the store as well.


----------



## LTDJ

peter123 said:


> Game on!
> https://www.qudelix.com/5k-dacamp
> 
> Finally a ES100 challenger that looks competent enough to beat it:



OH GREAT! Another new no-name pop up outfit potentially following the same pump and dump and jump onto another ship scenario of which I've seen quite a few in the past. 

Regards
Happy ES100 customer/owner.


----------



## courierdriver

mbwilson111 said:


> I use this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FC1RDDG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the links. I've got a couple in my Aliexpress cart now that are just the adapters that you plug the cable into, without a wire between the female and male ends. This is a bit less $ and might fit my needs more.


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> I use a couple, one at home, and one I travel with. At home I use the DUNU DC-11 which runs about $15.90 (also available from vendors on AliExpress):
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-dc-12dc-11.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! The Dunu one is in my Aliexpress cart now.


----------



## courierdriver

archdawg said:


> @courierdriver : you might want to check out these affordable thingies on AE as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll look into those as well. I've seen them before; I think in the budget cable thread. If I'm not mistaken, these adapters were also recd by @hakuzen .


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> Nicehck is still honoring the introductory discount. I just ordered a couple more units on 9/25
> 
> I'll PM you the details
> 
> You probably have to "follow" the store as well.


Thanks...I've replied to your PM. Yup, I'm already following them, as I have already bought NX7 and 2 8 core cables from them.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 28, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Thanks very much for the links. I've got a couple in my Aliexpress cart now that are just the adapters that you plug the cable into, without a wire between the female and male ends. This is a bit less $ and might fit my needs more.



I prefer the type of adapter like this that has a short length of cable.  The ones that are just a plain plug stick out of the dap too far and are annoying to me.  The ones with a "tail" are feel more ergonomic.


----------



## snip3r77

lgcubana said:


> Nicehck is still honoring the introductory discount. I just ordered a couple more units on 9/25
> 
> I'll PM you the details
> 
> You probably have to "follow" the store as well.


Pm me too thanks


----------



## nraymond

I came across this "WML" brand of earphone on ebay, never heard of them before... anyone familiar?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WML-Handma...-5mm-MMCX-wired-earphone-2BA-2DD/312756432926


----------



## CactusPete23

nraymond said:


> I came across this "WML" brand of earphone on ebay, never heard of them before... anyone familiar?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WML-Handma...-5mm-MMCX-wired-earphone-2BA-2DD/312756432926



Now If they were "Panda"made instead of just handmade lots of folks here would be interested !


----------



## mbwilson111

CactusPete23 said:


> Now If they were "Panda"made instead of just handmade lots of folks here would be interested !



Except Pandas are earbuds not iems.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 28, 2019)

If this is a picture of the panda buds we have all heard of, im telling you and i feel most on this thread would agree with me, we would all be glade to pay shipping and pay any expense to get a chance to listen to one. These are gorgeous!


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Yep these past few weeks we have been having a lot of great CHIFI releases. It's really the golden age for CHIFI. I wouldn't have imagined multi driver IEMs retailing at 20 - 50 bucks just 3 years ago.
> 
> Personally, I'm more inclined to get some budget single DD IEMs like the BLON BL-03 for their timbre and less detailed but musical presentation, rather than more multi BA/hybrid type IEMs. Or maybe those IEMs with tunable filters/switches so we can get different sound signatures.


I've already got the Moondrop KPE and TFZ No.3 for DD'S. The BLON BL-03 seems like a great contender, but it seems like a cross of those 2 iems, which seems kinda redundant, since I already own those sets. And then, there's also the fit issue. I like iems with longer stems, which the BLON doesn't have. And since I already own and enjoy the NX7, I'm gonna spring for the DB3, to see how they play with other kinds of music I like to listen to. Hope the DB3 fits as great as the NX7, cause they fit me great. The BLON scares me off because of the short stems.


----------



## CoFire

courierdriver said:


> I've already got the Moondrop KPE and TFZ No.3 for DD'S. The BLON BL-03 seems like a great contender, but it seems like a cross of those 2 iems, which seems kinda redundant, since I already own those sets. And then, there's also the fit issue. I like iems with longer stems, which the BLON doesn't have. And since I already own and enjoy the NX7, I'm gonna spring for the DB3, to see how they play with other kinds of music I like to listen to. Hope the DB3 fits as great as the NX7, cause they fit me great. The BLON scares me off because of the short stems.



You mind providing your general comparison of the KPE and TFZ No 3? What are their main pros/cons and differences? Which do you prefer for what? If you couple only choose one, which and why?


----------



## courierdriver

CoFire said:


> You mind providing your general comparison of the KPE and TFZ No 3? What are their main pros/cons and differences? Which do you prefer for what? If you couple only choose one, which and why?


Gonna send you a PM


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> I've already got the Moondrop KPE and TFZ No.3 for DD'S. The BLON BL-03 seems like a great contender, but it seems like a cross of those 2 iems, which seems kinda redundant, since I already own those sets. And then, there's also the fit issue. I like iems with longer stems, which the BLON doesn't have. And since I already own and enjoy the NX7, I'm gonna spring for the DB3, to see how they play with other kinds of music I like to listen to. Hope the DB3 fits as great as the NX7, cause they fit me great. The BLON scares me off because of the short stems.



I'm waiting for my blon currently, i got a few longer nozzle eartips like the spinfits lying around so I'll try it on the blons and let u know.
There seem to be other mods some of the headfiers are doing on the threads to make the eartips fit better, but yeah it's quite a bummer to have to mod stuff OOTB for the blon.

We are all spoilt for choice this year with so many great releases that won't burn a massive hole in our wallets, can't complain! Hope u enjoy your db3!


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> Gonna send you a PM





baskingshark said:


> I'm waiting for my blon currently, i got a few longer nozzle eartips like the spinfits lying around so I'll try it on the blons and let u know.
> There seem to be other mods some of the headfiers are doing on the threads to make the eartips fit better, but yeah it's quite a bummer to have to mod stuff OOTB for the blon.
> 
> We are all spoilt for choice this year with so many great releases that won't burn a massive hole in our wallets, can't complain! Hope u enjoy your db3!


Thanks...and hope you enjoy your BL03 also. Honestly, it's been a struggle to decide what I've wanted to add to my collection. The BLON 03 was in my cart for almost a month. HBB/BGGAR's recent YouTube review moved it up even further... but I've got HUGE issues with the short stems. I use Newbee foams with all my iems, all which have long nozzles/stems. There have been many iems that I've considered over the past year: Tanchjim Oxygen, Ikko oh1/oh11, BLON 03, etc. Discounted all these because of potential fit issues. There's been others too from KZ that I've put aside because I didn't think they would fit me well. Not a big fan of the TOTL offerings from CA like Andromeda or Solaris either, because of their big shells. All the iems I currently own are smaller shelled, long stemmed/nozzles that give a good, deep fit for my ears. Short stems like those on the BLON BL03 don't appeal to me. Just don't think I could get the most out of them, based on my ear anatomy.


----------



## 370685 (Sep 29, 2019)

Motorola's first triple driver headset.

Motorola MX30

https://www.motorola.com.cn/store/169_579.html

Does anyone know the OEM?


----------



## cenix

Ordered the Blon bl-03 and it's on the way. Regarding the cable, is it the same 2-pin connector as the Nicehck NX7? I noticed that both those connectors are square and protruding. Although, looking at the picture, it seems that the bl-03's connector is protruding quite a bit more. I reckon that the KZ 2-pin type C connectors (the ones for KZ ZSN/Pro and ZS10 Pro) won't fit? Those have a round curve around the corners. Many seem to indicate that a different cable is pretty much "mandatory".


----------



## PeterDLai

cenix said:


> Ordered the Blon bl-03 and it's on the way. Regarding the cable, is it the same 2-pin connector as the Nicehck NX7? I noticed that both those connectors are square and protruding. Although, looking at the picture, it seems that the bl-03's connector is protruding quite a bit more. I reckon that the KZ 2-pin type C connectors (the ones for KZ ZSN/Pro and ZS10 Pro) won't fit? Those have a round curve around the corners. Many seem to indicate that a different cable is pretty much "mandatory".



Another member here posted a picture of the BLON BL-03 with the stock NX7 cable. It does appear that the extra protrusion causes there to be a gap in between the end of the plastic shroud and the earphone housing.


----------



## metabaron

Ziggomatic said:


> Got a new toy from Penon today: the NS Audio NS3. This is the "bass enhanced" version. Good stuff so far out of the box, especially for 69 USD. Build seems solid (they're quite fetching), the cable is not trash, and it comes with a bunch of non-trash tips. Sound is pretty balanced with some midbass lift and fairly good extension... Burning in now.


What kind of connectors do they use? QDC?


----------



## cenix

PeterDLai said:


> Another member here posted a picture of the BLON BL-03 with the stock NX7 cable. It does appear that the extra protrusion causes there to be a gap in between the end of the plastic shroud and the earphone housing.



I wouldn't mind that little bit sticking out, as long the connection is still sturdy. Too bad tho, I have a couple QDC cables lying around here (from KZ ZSNs), but it looks like those won't even fit. Will have to buy a new cable.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Sep 30, 2019)

The NX7 playing Bob Marley discography is a thrill and a joy. The bass is authoritative but also very resolving. DETAIL MONSTERS! Jim...you really upped your game with this one, and I hardly paid anything for it (in comparison with the JVC's and Sennheisers). Love this chi-fi era!


----------



## Ziggomatic

metabaron said:


> What kind of connectors do they use? QDC?



Yes.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 30, 2019)

It looks as if Zorloo is back with a USB C dongle, Ztella, that looks very interesting:

https://www.newswire.com/news/zorlo...rated-usb-dac-cable-with-mqa-support-20949089




Ztella now supports High
Definition Audio up to 384kHz 32-bit for PCM and 5.6MHz 1-bit for DSD
format. The MQA version is also the smallest USB-DAC that includes MQA
Renderer technology.


----------



## mbwilson111

cenix said:


> Many seem to indicate that a different cable is pretty much "mandatory".





cenix said:


> I wouldn't mind that little bit sticking out, as long the connection is still sturdy. Too bad tho, I have a couple QDC cables lying around here (from KZ ZSNs), but it looks like those won't even fit. Will have to buy a new cable.



Just wait and see.  I have no problem at all with the stock cable on the Blon.  It curves nicely and comfortably around my ear.  The shell body nestles into the concha area for a stable fit... using Symbio Peel tips.  No need for deep tip insertion, in my case.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is my take on the DB3. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db3.23966/reviews#review-22711. 

Interesting how NiceHCK tuned these. They are clearly V shaped Fr but actually has good balance due to the vocal tuning they did on them. They do remind me a lot of how the Fiio FH5 are tuned. I figured out a few things to make them sound even better than they are. Sources, cables and tips play into tweaking the sound to your liking. 

The crazy thing is they can only build upon these and get better over time. Don't know what we are in for in 2020 but if these newer budget offerings are any indication. I do believe this segment of the earphone game is advancing faster than any other segment in audio. Exiting times!


----------



## lgcubana

(_Apologies to @FastAndClean , yours was the 1st image that I found_)

Just a personal preference thing or OCD.  The nakedness of the two protruding connectors bugs me; but its nothing that a little heat shrink tubing can't address.





*In a related matter:  It's a real pain, to have to always remember to put on some clothes, before taking a pic of a highly reflective shell  *


----------



## tomscy2000

peter123 said:


> It looks as if Zorloo is back with a USB C dongle, Ztella, that looks very interesting:
> 
> https://www.newswire.com/news/zorlo...rated-usb-dac-cable-with-mqa-support-20949089
> 
> ...



This uses one of ESS' new codec DACs. There are plenty of codec DACs that work fine, but they've been stigmatized in the audiophile world for various (often unfounded) reasons.

http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en...e-usb-codecs-featuring-audiophile-sabre-dacs/


----------



## audio123

My reviews on the Akoustyx R210 & Akoustyx R220. For those who do not know, Akoustyx is a relatively new IEM brand based in San Jose, California with their assembly in Nashville, Tennessee. Small shells, low driver count & big sound. Really impressive stuffs. Enjoy!


----------



## FastAndClean

lgcubana said:


> (_Apologies to @FastAndClean , yours was the 1st image that I found_)
> 
> Just a personal preference thing or OCD.  The nakedness of the two protruding connectors bugs me; but its nothing that a little heat shrink tubing can't address.
> 
> ...


no need to apologise Z


----------



## cenix

mbwilson111 said:


> Just wait and see.  I have no problem at all with the stock cable on the Blon.  It curves nicely and comfortably around my ear.  The shell body nestles into the concha area for a stable fit... using Symbio Peel tips.  No need for deep tip insertion, in my case.



I think that's what I am going to do, wait and see. Besides, it's currently Chinese holidays for the whole week, starting today. So, even if I were to order something from Aliexpress - NiceHCK, it would probably not be sent until a week later. 

Really hope that the standard cable will fit me just fine, as it did for you. So that I can avoid spending even more cash on this hobby. These amounts aren't huge, but they do start to add up.


----------



## ranchowner

I'm pretty amazed, just did some listening with some of the older low-budget ChiFi sets that I have laying around in a box ( various KZ models amongst other things )
In the same box, I had a pair of AKG's that came with my Samsung S8, which have had a trip in the washer, and I thought that I had thrown them away on an earlier occasion.

To my suprise, after the washer upgrade, they outperform my Whizzer Kylin on certain areas, with a good margine, even though they have their flaws.

Vocals are great, treble is extended pretty well, clarity is better than my Kylin, soundstage is the widest I've ever heard in an IEM, though it lacks some height, and bass is very controlled - and a big step up in quality compared to my Kylin. 
Imaging are top notch, and on pair with my Toneking T88k. 

Flaws are that the mids maybe lack a bit of warmth to them ( personal taste ), vocals are somewhat recessed, there's some sibilance, vocals are shouty / bright at times with some recordings, and percussion / cymbals etc can be way too bright and not enjoyable at all.

These are by no means perfect in any way, but with the correct songs they are extremely enjoyable.

I'm going to try some foams with these when I have the chance, this was a quite interesting experience.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's finally time for  our BGVP DMS review. Better late than ... 

https://www.headfonia.com/bgvp-dms-review/


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Oct 1, 2019)

I had a point...


----------



## Ultrainferno

You have a point, for once


----------



## mbwilson111

Hawaiibadboy said:


> This is NOT a discovery,



I agree on this point... many posts in here are not discoveries although I hope it is ok to occasionally indulge in a bit of camaraderie.

The other two threads in question I can actually see a need to post to both but maybe not with the exact same post.  He could taylor some thoughts to that specific thread... maybe even quote someone who asked about the item.

As for you... I have to say thanks for your review on the Peacock P1.  We watched it last night on the big TV.  Earlier that day I acquired a Peacock... ie someone here ordered too much stuff and I will benefit from this one    After a short time with it.. and realizing this a a really good fit for me... ergonomically and soundwise I looked for your review.  For some reason I was sure you would hate it.  Happy that you didn't.   Now.... off to load some Robert Palmer and Neil Young on to one of my DAPs.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mbwilson111 said:


> I agree on this point... many posts in here are not discoveries although I hope it is ok to occasionally indulge in a bit of camaraderie.
> 
> The other two threads in question I can actually see a need to post to both but maybe not with the exact same post.  He could taylor some thoughts to that specific thread... maybe even quote someone who asked about the item.
> 
> As for you... I have to say thanks for your review on the Peacock P1.  We watched it last night on the big TV.  Earlier that day I acquired a Peacock... ie someone here ordered too much stuff and I will benefit from this one    After a short time with it.. and realizing this a a really good fit for me... ergonomically and soundwise I looked for your review.  For some reason I was sure you would hate it.  Happy that you didn't.   Now.... off to load some Robert Palmer and Neil Young on to one of my DAPs.




Those are gorgeous. Absolutely stunning in hand. That shell hand craft is awesome. Robert Palmer can sing. Hey Hey julia, Sailin Shoes, Sneakin Sally through the Alley is such a 3 part jam. The micro details and the bassist puttin in work in the final track just blow my brainz. O.C.D bits all over the place.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Those are gorgeous. Absolutely stunning in hand. That shell hand craft is awesome. Robert Palmer can sing. Hey Hey julia, Sailin Shoes, Sneakin Sally through the Alley is such a 3 part jam. The micro details and the bassist puttin in work in the final track just blow my brainz. O.C.D bits all over the place.




Mine is color 04 Mystery.. very hard to photograph.  It is the darkest and most subtle of the color choices.

Edit...replaced photo with  a slightly better one.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine is color 04 Mystery.. very hard to photograph.  It is the darkest and most subtle of the color choices.
> 
> Haha... I  just zoomed in and saw that not only is the window reflected... I can actually see the blinds.





Nice. I got the yellow hippie ones.
I let 95% of what I get go via trades,Patreon but my flower child hippie P1's will never leave me. That is as big an endorsement as i can give. Fun sound, gorgeous shells.


----------



## SciOC

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Nice. I got the yellow hippie ones.
> I let 95% of what I get go via trades,Patreon but my flower child hippie P1's will never leave me. That is as big an endorsement as i can give. Fun sound, gorgeous shells.


I'm not sure that actually means a lot....  I just ordered a red pair of IEMs yesterday just because my favorite color is blue, but I have so many pairs of blue IEMs I thought it'll be nice to have some variety.  Or at least they'll be easy to pick out of my drawer....

Anyway, any thoughts on that Shuoer Tape you got yet?  It's starting to hit Ali sellers at around $130 US...  It's very tempting to just blind buy at that price, but as it's national day, I'm not sure much will ship out of China this week....


----------



## wackoip

SciOC said:


> I'm not sure that actually means a lot....  I just ordered a red pair of IEMs yesterday just because my favorite color is blue, but I have so many pairs of blue IEMs I thought it'll be nice to have some variety.  Or at least they'll be easy to pick out of my drawer....
> 
> Anyway, any thoughts on that Shuoer Tape you got yet?  It's starting to hit Ali sellers at around $130 US...  It's very tempting to just blind buy at that price, but as it's national day, I'm not sure much will ship out of China this week....


+1 I am patiently waiting for HBB's review of the Shuoer TAPE.  They are my current favourite.


----------



## twister6 (Oct 2, 2019)

I am patiently waiting for @Hawaiibadboy review and comparison of kimono microthin xl vs durex xxl vs magnum xl. Chris, hurry up, I need to figure out which one to get ... for my IT04, not interested in that bareback CIEM nonsense, universal with rubber tips is the way to go...


----------



## superuser1

twister6 said:


> I am patiently waiting for @Hawaiibadboy review and comparison of kimono microthin xl vs durex xxl vs magnum xl. Chris, hurry up, I need to figure out which one to get ... for my IT04, not interested in that bareback CIEM nonsense, universal with rubber tips is the way to go...


What no Trojan!!!!????


----------



## twister6 (Oct 2, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> What no Trojan!!!!????



Jokes aside, imagine these companies going into iem eartips business under a slogan "for your ear pleasure!"  And in all seriousness, I have used K-Y in the past with Westone ciems.


----------



## jon parker

twister6 said:


> Jokes aside, imagine these companies going into iem eartips business under a slogan "for your ear pleasure!"  And in all seriousness, I have used K-Y in the past with Westone ciems.



Maybe you should have tried - 'Ribbed...for your pleasure'


----------



## SciOC

Ewweww.  KY in your ear....

I would avoid ANY sort of lubricant in tips, hand sanitizer I used in a few sets has made some of mine slide off the tips of IEMs and get stuck in my ear quite often.  BTW, this is a community of OCD folks, what do others use to clean IEMs and tips?  I still use hand sanitizer, and I have a UV-C sterilizer I use (the "phone soap"). But looking for something that wont make the tips slippery (that's what she said).


----------



## CactusPete23

SciOC said:


> Ewweww.  KY in your ear....
> 
> I would avoid ANY sort of lubricant in tips, hand sanitizer I used in a few sets has made some of mine slide off the tips of IEMs and get stuck in my ear quite often.  BTW, this is a community of OCD folks, what do others use to clean IEMs and tips?  I still use hand sanitizer, and I have a UV-C sterilizer I use (the "phone soap"). But looking for something that wont make the tips slippery (that's what she said).



3% hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## jon parker

CactusPete23 said:


> 3% hydrogen peroxide.


Take care though that none of it dribbles out of the ear.. :/


----------



## twister6

Well, it's a discovery thread after all   So, I think we are on topic.  And for those who are confused with my early post about review request for HBB, just watch his latest IT04 review video 

With K-Y as CIEM lube, it worked with Westone because their customs have a hybrid design using acrylic shell and silicone nozzle which has some kind of a reactive material to slightly expand in your ear under temperature (for a better seal).  Going the usual cork-screw into my ear with CIEM wasn't working exactly well, and I used Westone own special ear lube they provided, but it didn't work for me either.  K-Y did the trick, as long as you use a small drop


----------



## DBaldock9

I bought some Hydrogen Peroxide wipes, from Amazon.


----------



## rayliam80

I’ve cleaned the Tin Audio T2 and Ibasso IT01 nozzle screens with a few drops of hydrogen peroxide on a very shallow plate. I would hold the shell and press the nozzle down into the hydrogen peroxide for like 30 seconds to a minute. It helped to clear some gunk out.


----------



## cqtek

To Caesar what is Caesar's. (Part Two)

I'm sure some of you will know that I had an incident with NiceHCK with my NX7 review. That was after they asked me to help them tune a new product. It was the future DB3 model. They sent me a Pre-Release. When I received it, the first thing I thought was that it looked like KZ models. I feared the worst, I stopped buying KZ some time ago, once I gained more experience and models, I sold all KZs in one pack and I only kept two... But that's another story... At first I didn't know the value I was going to have in the market. But it was a triple driver...It didn't sound bad, a conventional profile that I don't dislike. I compared it with IEMs close to $100, and there it didn't fit, it lacked more balance and more extension in the treble. I asked for the final price and they said less than $25. So, I thought that for that price, with that tuning, the product was fine.

Then came the incident and I refused to analyze any other NiceHCK product, no matter how many messages they sent...

After a while, they contacted me again. (I can't say it was Jim's good guy, because there was a time when he, I don't know why, stopped writing the messages. And this is something that the person on the other side confirmed. Jim used a more informal and friendly, almost affectionate language. The other person began with a more aseptic, neutral language, as if there was no past between us, but that he spoke to me for the first time. Now, I no longer know who writes the messages...)
They asked me to analyze the final unit of the Pre-Release that they sent me, that they had followed my advice on balance and trebles. I refused, I even got scared when I thought that DB3 would become a mini NX7, with a disproportionate high zone... In the end I agreed, with the condition that I would only analyze it if I liked it.

Yesterday I got home, along with a 16-core cable. The first thing I don't like is that you need to use another cable to gain clarity. You can raise the price a little and use a better cable, for a few $, but otherwise there would be no business with the cables.
My first fear was that I would have the treble triggered, even when I saw their frequency response graphs. But it hasn't. There are no unbearable treble peaks. And there's not much difference between the original curve of the Pre-Release version either. The bass is there and the cleaning in the mids continues. The initial sensation is something of greater extension above, a point of greater clarity, something of greater emphasis on the upper mids and a smoothing of the lower zone. All this produces a somewhat more balanced sound, but without losing the original soul.

The curves are not very clear, because the four capsules do not completely match each other. There are more differences between the two new capsules than between the Pre-Release capsules:




If the capsules are put together, it is noticeable that the capsules do not have a defined curve.



It is also true that the 16-core cable alters the curve to gain clarity, offering some greater emphasis on midrange.



Compared to other IEMs with similar curves, my opinion is that DB3 is better than Revonext, but I prefer BQEYZ K1.



By way of conclusion and although there are differences in the sound produced between the two capsules, the DB3 is a great buy for its price. It is a light V sound, with good bass performance, clear and not hurtful highs, slightly backward mids, but with enough clarity. The definition is not its strong, but remarkable for the price, the resolution cannot be compared with models of higher price. Thus, the sound is soft, far from other more analytical and precise models. But the sound is clear, well balanced, not far from a realistic naturalness. It is comfortable and pleasant in the ear, but with short and wide mouthpieces. The worst thing is that it is almost necessary to buy new cable to improve the overall clarity. The best, for me, is its profile, it fits me perfectly in what I'm looking for of low priced IEMs: good presence of bass, mids enjoyedable and not too far away and some extension in the high area without bothering. A good all road for the day to day. thanks, too, to their comfort. Perhaps the worst thing is the weight of each capsule. But once well fitted in the ears, this is not noticeable, although in the hand.
For the price is highly recommended. But it is true that there is a lot of battle in this range, you just have to try the Revonext QT5 to realize it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 5, 2019)

I am somewhat surprised of lack of fan fare for the DB3. It drives easily and sounds great on just about everything I tried it on. Has a great dynamic sound that is easy to like. Sounds absolutely superb for a cheapo.

It says something about a phone when I have my choice of earphones to listen to yet I throw on the DB3 just as much as any of the others I own. Here is one phone that sounds seems to get better and better with age. Don't know if it is because I keep on trying different cables and tips but the sound has matured a lot for me.

Balanced/ neutral source/ higher end cable/ your best tips= leaves you wondering how this phone can be $20. I only wish higher end phones can give the price to performance ratio of the DB3. That would be something.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 5, 2019)

I have two words, D's, that will explain it all, BLON BL-03. 85% are into that right now and some are into the VE BIE and then maybe 4-5% slice of the pie left for the DB3. That is the current trending.

Of course watch out for the TAPE though not a real cheapie like the others. Gonna be one of the next big things. Train is still rolling slow enough to jump on


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 5, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I am somewhat surprised of lack of fan fare for the DB3. It drives easily and sounds great on just about everything I tried it on. Has a great dynamic sound that is easy to like. Sounds absolutely superb for a cheapo.
> 
> It says something about a phone when I have my choice of earphones to listen to yet I throw on the DB3 just as much as any of the others I own. Here is one phone that sounds seems to get better and better with age. Don't know if it is because I keep on trying different cables and tips but the sound has matured a lot for me.
> 
> Balanced/ neutral source/ higher end cable/ your best tips= leaves you wondering how this phone can be $20. I only wish higher end phones can give the price to performance ratio of the DB3. That would be something.



It feels like you've already tried your best (understandably) to overhype it.
Yet, I have not seen meaningful explanations how DB3 is better to C10 (<$25) or close to V90/ ZSX/C12?


----------



## Thesonofkrypton

Dsnuts said:


> I am somewhat surprised of lack of fan fare for the DB3. It drives easily and sounds great on just about everything I tried it on. Has a great dynamic sound that is easy to like. Sounds absolutely superb for a cheapo.
> 
> It says something about a phone when I have my choice of earphones to listen to yet I throw on the DB3 just as much as any of the others I own. Here is one phone that sounds seems to get better and better with age. Don't know if it is because I keep on trying different cables and tips but the sound has matured a lot for me.
> 
> Balanced/ neutral source/ higher end cable/ your best tips= leaves you wondering how this phone can be $20. I only wish higher end phones can give the price to performance ratio of the DB3. That would be something.



Just got hold of a pair yesterday and thought they sounded pretty good.  The sub bass is no where near as good as the v-moda zn, but I've yet to hear anything that is.  Wish I kept my pair of ZNs now.
Female vocals and soundstage are pretty decent I have to say.  Need to change to a different cable though, where I hope it improves a bit.


----------



## jon parker

Perhaps its time to STOP using the latest Buzz word 'Hype' with every sentence? especially as its becoming used for everything now which is frankly tiresome as it has started to garner a negative connotation
My point being that there is All the difference in the world between 'Hyping' something and wishing to share ones joy and delight in a personal experience of an IEM...
Something which Dsnuts obvisually does.
Wishing to share what you delight in should be respected and not turned into something negative 
Anyhoo...just a thought - Nothing personal intended to anyone in particular


----------



## PhonoPhi

Delights should be respected.
At the same time, connections between reviewers and sellers/manufacturers should be clearly outlined.


----------



## lgcubana

PhonoPhi said:


> It feels like you've already tried your best (understandably) to overhype it.
> Yet, I have not seen meaningful explanations how DB3 is better to C10 (<$25) or close to V90/ ZSX/C12?


I bought the DB3 for my morning constitution; as it fits me criteria: an inexpensive option that will catch a lot of sweat and may get tossed in my bag, sans protective casing.

I did a comparison  of the DB3, against one of last year's hotter IEMS (the KZ ZS10 Pro), to see if the advancements in the drivers have evolved that much, in less than a year. Taking into account the sound signature is not an exact match for the ZS10 Pro, I found it to be very comparable.



Spoiler: DB3 vs KZ ZS10 Pro



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3221#post-15222149



I wouldn't think that it would be fair to compare the DB3 to any of the other multi-driver hybrids that came out recently, as they cost more and use more of the same drivers. 

Between the Blon BL-03 and the ToneKing Nine Tail, I haven't really paid any attention to my C12, that I got weeks ago.  I'll add this to my list, to compare the DB3 to the CCA C12, as an excuse to break out the C12.


----------



## jon parker

PhonoPhi said:


> Delights should be respected.
> At the same time, connections between reviewers and sellers/manufacturers should be clearly outlined.


 Yes! Very good point.
Thanks


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 5, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Perhaps its time to STOP using the latest Buzz word 'Hype' with every sentence? especially as its becoming used for everything now which is frankly tiresome as it has started to garner a negative connotation
> My point being that there is All the difference in the world between 'Hyping' something and wishing to share ones joy and delight in a personal experience of an IEM...
> Something which Dsnuts obvisually does.
> Wishing to share what you delight in should be respected and not turned into something negative
> Anyhoo...just a thought - Nothing personal intended to anyone in particular


Hyping a product (from my perspective) has always had a negative connotation, as it invariably has over used sound bites/exaggerations in-bedded.

I immediately skip a post, whenever I see:

1. Punches above it's weight class
2. ***I had a co-worker try my *xyz* and they were shocked when I told them how inexpensive they were
3. (nothing to do with hyperbole phrases, just throwing some shade) The two posters who say, "this will probably get this thread closed"

*Being a germophobe, there's no way something is going from my ear to some elses earhole.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 5, 2019)

jant71 said:


> I have two words, D's, that will explain it all, BLON BL-03. 85% are into that right now and some are into the VE BIE and then maybe 4-5% slice of the pie left for the DB3. That is the current trending.
> 
> Of course watch out for the TAPE though not a real cheapie like the others. Gonna be one of the next big things. Train is still rolling slow enough to jump on



Ya I think your right. I do think most folks that get the DB3 with not really give it the time it deserves. Out of the box they can sound like your garden variety bass first earphone. It is good to see phones like the Blons/ budget fi move up in the scheme of sound. I always thought price tag is a choice of manufacturer more than anything.

I am curious about the TAPE. Looks interesting for certain.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 5, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I think your right. I do think most folks that get the DB3 with not really give it the time it deserves. Out of the box they can sound like your garden variety bass first earphone. It is good to see phones like the Blons/ budget fi move up in the scheme of sound. I always thought price tag is a choice of manufacturer more than anything.
> 
> I am curious about the TAPE. Looks interesting for certain.



I'll have all three fairly soon.  The blon is the smoother pair between the blon and db3 but the db3 is warmer and less cold.  The db3 is a more in your face presentation versus the width and air is of the blon.  Both are still burning in but the db3 definitely had greater sub bass quantity.

Can't wait for my tape...


----------



## jant71

SciOC said:


> I'll have all three fairly soon.  The blon is the smoother pair between the blon and db3 but the db3 is warmer and less cold.  The db3 is a more in your face presentation versus the width and air is of the blon.  Both are still burning in but the db3 definitely had greater sub bass quantity.
> 
> Came wait for my tape...



I cherry pick nowadays but I pick winners lol! I have a Tape on the way as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will wait for your guys take on the TAPE. Look forward to reading about them.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> I will wait for your guys take on the TAPE. Look forward to reading about them.


Wonder if the TAPE can be tape modded? (couldn't resist asking the question )


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> My point being that there is All the difference in the world between 'Hyping' something and wishing to share ones joy and delight in a personal experience of an IEM...



I have tried to express similar thoughts in a few threads.... especially when someone says xxxxx is overhyped... just because a bunch of people have bought it and loved it.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 5, 2019)

slowpickr said:


> Wonder if the TAPE can be tape modded? (couldn't resist asking the question )



If you break off the tabs first then you can use tape to mod them. 

Wonder how many will even get that. If not Google it!


----------



## RSC08 (Oct 5, 2019)

Ordered the Blon 03 today. Not sure how much play time they will get given my current setup but I had a $20 voucher on Massdrop, so they ended up costing me $13.75 with shipping included.


----------



## Libertad

to be fair the tape is a estat hybrid in ear, of which is driver tech that has never been seen anywhere near the price point its being sold for


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I think your right. I do think most folks that get the DB3 with not really give it the time it deserves. Out of the box they can sound like your garden variety bass first earphone. It is good to see phones like the Blons/ budget fi move up in the scheme of sound. I always thought price tag is a choice of manufacturer more than anything.
> 
> I am curious about the TAPE. Looks interesting for certain.


I think it's important to make sure one spends as much time as possible with an earphone and to try with multiple eartips and cables. Music genres are also important. Some phones will sound better with certain genres, not so great with others. I've mentioned this previously in other posts here, and on other threads, like on the KZ thread. I don't believe in "one size fits all, that there's an absolute perfect iem, bud, headphone; that does everything and all music best"). Every iem, bud, headphone, amp, dac, dap, etc...is tuned for certain type or a few types of music. But certainly not ALL. That's why I'd rather have several sets that I can whip out whenever I want to experience different genres. I'm a music lover, first and foremost. I'm into lots of different types, styles and genres. I DON'T just listen to the same 10 songs from a certain genre, over and over again. I like to switch it up...alot! I can start a listening session with some old jazz, and by the time I stop listening to music and go to bed, I'm listening to metal/hard rock/80's-90's dance. There's no such thing as a transducer that does it all. If you're into multiple types of music (like I am), you need to find sets that work for you...and that means multiple sets that are tuned best for certain genres. Case in point: the TFZ NO.3. I did NOT like this iem AT ALL for SQ, when I first obtained them in May this year. As recently as less than a month ago, I rated them LAST,  of the four iems I currently own. Within the past 2-3 weeks, they have moved up the ladder, based on the type of music I've been listening to ( old school Reggae, dance, funk, r&b) off Spotify. After a cable and tip change, this set now sounds excellent with that type of music. Folks, ya gotta not make snap judgements on your gear. Take the time to play with it a bit, and it can be rewarding. At this point in this game, I will NEVER sink kilobucks into anything; whether it be an amp, dac, dap, iems, headphones, etc. Not when there's so much great gear coming in at $100 and below. The TRUE discoveries, are those that do 80+% of what the TOTL gear does...at 10% or less of the cost. DB3, NX7, BLON BL03, KZ ZSX, CCA C12, TRN V90...are all under $100 and all give a slightly different sound signature. But they are relatively affordable and your can own them all for about a quarter of the price of something like Andromeda.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I don't know if you guys are seeing all the new DAPs that will be out or are out soon. I am thinking of getting a new player. Love me a new source.
Shanling M6, Ibasso DX160, Sony ZX500, Fiio M11 pro. Hiby R5. 

As of now I am leaning in no particular order Shanling M6, M11 pro or DX160. Will be interesting to see how these stack up against each other. I bet they all sound stellar for their respective prices. Exciting times.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 6, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> I think it's important to make sure one spends as much time as possible with an earphone and to try with multiple eartips and cables. Music genres are also important. Some phones will sound better with certain genres, not so great with others. I've mentioned this previously in other posts here, and on other threads, like on the KZ thread. I don't believe in "one size fits all, that there's an absolute perfect iem, bud, headphone; that does everything and all music best"). Every iem, bud, headphone, amp, dac, dap, etc...is tuned for certain type or a few types of music. But certainly not ALL. That's why I'd rather have several sets that I can whip out whenever I want to experience different genres. I'm a music lover, first and foremost. I'm into lots of different types, styles and genres. I DON'T just listen to the same 10 songs from a certain genre, over and over again. I like to switch it up...alot! I can start a listening session with some old jazz, and by the time I stop listening to music and go to bed, I'm listening to metal/hard rock/80's-90's dance. There's no such thing as a transducer that does it all. If you're into multiple types of music (like I am), you need to find sets that work for you...and that means multiple sets that are tuned best for certain genres. Case in point: the TFZ NO.3. I did NOT like this iem AT ALL for SQ, when I first obtained them in May this year. As recently as less than a month ago, I rated them LAST,  of the four iems I currently own. Within the past 2-3 weeks, they have moved up the ladder, based on the type of music I've been listening to ( old school Reggae, dance, funk, r&b) off Spotify. After a cable and tip change, this set now sounds excellent with that type of music. Folks, ya gotta not make snap judgements on your gear. Take the time to play with it a bit, and it can be rewarding. At this point in this game, I will NEVER sink kilobucks into anything; whether it be an amp, dac, dap, iems, headphones, etc. Not when there's so much great gear coming in at $100 and below. The TRUE discoveries, are those that do 80+% of what the TOTL gear does...at 10% or less of the cost. DB3, NX7, BLON BL03, KZ ZSX, CCA C12, TRN V90...are all under $100 and all give a slightly different sound signature. But they are relatively affordable and your can own them all for about a quarter of the price of something like Andromeda.


The thing i REALLY like about chifi stuff as a hobbyist and not a reviewer is that you can demo different stuff for extremely cheap and have a lot of different types of sets.  If you find something you really like, you can hop into a higher end TOTL model of that type that'll be much more expensive, and only a little better.

I live in Iowa, so I don't get... Any local chance to demo gear unless I order it and return it...

In the past I'd been doing it in reverse, basically just "guessing" on pairs I might like and ordering them (Andromeda and CL2 come to mind).  For $130, I can easily consider the Shuoer tape as nothing more than a demo if I end up not liking it...  The EE est models though?  Hell no, that's too big of a risk having never heard them.

I wish I understood a little more about the designs to tell how similar they really are...  But the gap definitely seems to be narrowing, especially with 3d printing and crossover tech being so widespread now.  I consider my bqeyz bq3 to basically be a budget version of the EE Legend X.  I understand that it does some of the things the EE Legend X does only in cheaper or less complicated ways, but I'm not asking it to be essentially perfect like the legend x needs to be at that price....  The thing cost me $50, and with EQ and MSEB I can get it within spitting distance of the LX to my ears, and that's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the whole idea of discovery there. Reason why I started this thread.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> So I don't know if you guys are seeing all the new DAPs that will be out or are out soon. I am thinking of getting a new player. Love me a new source.
> Shanling M6, Ibasso DX160, Sony ZX500, Fiio M11 pro. Hiby R5.
> 
> As of now I am leaning in no particular order Shanling M6, M11 pro or DX160. Will be interesting to see how these stack up against each other. I bet they all sound stellar for their respective prices. Exciting times.



Yeah, some good DAPS coming out. I'm kind of interested in the M11Pro myself, shame they limited it to only one card slot, as the original M11 has two. On paper, with it's internals and stats, it looks like it will rock.
The DX160 isn't as good as the DX220, according to a trusted reviewer friend of mine, but still good. I have the iBasso DX220 and DX200 (to lazy to sell) and love both. 
But yeah, exciting times, gone are the days when one had to spend over a grand to get a great DAP.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 6, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> This is the whole idea of discovery there. Reason why I started this thread.


I love it.  Kudos.  I can see why so many on here want to get more involved in whatever way and make it part of their "side hustle", as they're calling it now.

I'm sort of thinking of ways I could get more involved in the industry but keep my day job and family life in tact.  It seems like sort of a brutal industry in some ways, so I get the feeling I like being a hobbyist who works in a totally different  field versus an industry professional or entrepreneur of some sort.

I'm passionate about this stuff, which I can't really say for my actual career, and I worry about at what point does my passion go away and it's just work if I were to get more into the industry somehow.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Carlsan said:


> Yeah, some good DAPS coming out. I'm kind of interested in the M11Pro myself, shame they limited it to only one card slot, as the original M11 has two. On paper, with it's internals and stats, it looks like it will rock.
> The DX160 isn't as good as the DX220, according to a trusted reviewer friend of mine, but still good. I have the iBasso DX220 and DX200 (to lazy to sell) and love both.
> But yeah, exciting times, gone are the days when one had to spend over a grand to get a great DAP.



Damn.. and I stayed for a decade with my Sansa Clip and iPod Classic 5th gen and I missed out on all those +$1000 DAP.. What a failure I was..but the future will save me


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So I don't know if you guys are seeing all the new DAPs that will be out or are out soon. I am thinking of getting a new player. Love me a new source.
> Shanling M6, Ibasso DX160, Sony ZX500, Fiio M11 pro. Hiby R5.
> 
> As of now I am leaning in no particular order Shanling M6, M11 pro or DX160. Will be interesting to see how these stack up against each other. I bet they all sound stellar for their respective prices. Exciting times.



I also considering to get Shanling M6 / ibasso DX160 or Hiby R5. Which 1 is the best?


----------



## Luis1316 (Oct 6, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> I also considering to get Shanling M6 / ibasso DX160 or Hiby R5. Which 1 is the best?


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av69445482
You have this "super comparison" if you know chinese. Basically it ended up like a Shanling M6 vs Ibasso DX160, because he didn't like the sound of the M11, calling it "not special" compared to both of them. In a nutshell, his conclusions are: get M6 if you want extra navigation smoothness or get DX160 for the best sound performance and screen, but they're actually not that far from each other than you think.
Me personally, i have chosen the DX160 because i'm only going to use it for music and not other stuff that i can do with my phone. Using my Audiosense T800 and comparing the DAP with my NX4 DSD (both on High Gain), on the DX160 I feel that the sound stage has been widened and that the highs harssness of some pieces has been tamed down (smoothened i would say?). Maybe that's because of the super low noise floor? i'm not sure, don't really understand about the numbers on the DAPs. I don't really know why but the high sensitivity of the T800 don't hiss at all at high gain on 3.5mm on the DX160, i will try it with a 4.4mm balanced cable when i get them.
For now, i'm pretty impressed by the sound performance of the DX160 so far, an easy recommendation.

P.D: oh, i have forgotten to say that i also tried my HE-400i on the 3.5mm at high gain and i feel  very satisfied by the outcome at 68 of volume.


----------



## DynamicEars

Luis1316 said:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av69445482
> You have this "super comparison" if you know chinese. Basically it ended up like a Shanling M6 vs Ibasso DX160, because he didn't like the sound of the M11, calling it "not special" compared to both of them. In a nutshell, his conclusions are: get M6 if you want extra navigation smoothness or get DX160 for the best sound performance and screen, but they're actually not that far from each other than you think.
> Me personally, i have chosen the DX160 because i'm only going to use it for music and not other stuff that i can do with my phone. Using my Audiosense T800 and comparing the DAP with my NX4 DSD (both on High Gain), on the DX160 I feel that the sound stage has been widened and that the highs harssness of some pieces has been tamed down (smoothened i would say?). Maybe that's because of the super low noise floor? i'm not sure, don't really understand about the numbers on the DAPs. I don't really know why but the high sensitivity of the T800 don't hiss at all at high gain on 3.5mm on the DX160, i will try it with a 4.4mm balanced cable when i get them.
> For now, i'm pretty impressed by the sound performance of the DX160 so far, an easy recommendation.
> ...



Thanks for this, so in the end still about Shanling M6 vs DX160. will read up more while saving money. Im leaning towards DX160 though by just a little bit.


----------



## Luis1316

Luis1316 said:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av69445482
> You have this "super comparison" if you know chinese. Basically it ended up like a Shanling M6 vs Ibasso DX160, because he didn't like the sound of the M11, calling it "not special" compared to both of them. In a nutshell, his conclusions are: get M6 if you want extra navigation smoothness or get DX160 for the best sound performance and screen, but they're actually not that far from each other than you think.
> Me personally, i have chosen the DX160 because i'm only going to use it for music and not other stuff that i can do with my phone. Using my Audiosense T800 and comparing my NX4 DSD (both on High Gain), on the DX160 I feel that the sound stage has been widened and that the highs harssness of some pieces has been tamed down. Maybe that's because of the super low noise floor? i'm not sure, don't really understand about the numbers on the DAPs. I don't really know why but the high sensitivity of the T800 don't hiss at all at high gain on 3.5mm on the DX160, i will try it with a 4.4mm balanced cable when i get them.
> For now, i'm pretty impressed by the sound performance of the DX160 so far, an easy recommendation.



P.D: Oh


DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this, so in the end still about Shanling M6 vs DX160. will read up more while saving money. Im leaning towards DX160 though by just a little bit.



From what i'm hearing in the chinese forums about the M6 is really about system navigation smoothness compared to the DX160, which is a bit laggy if you compare it with a phone. Well, besides the sound i was also really attracted by the appearances .


----------



## gazzington

Love this thread and the blon 03 I bought because of it. What would you guys say are budget versions of legend X, Andromeda and Solaris just to get a tough idea what they sound like


----------



## Thesonofkrypton

Dsnuts said:


> So I don't know if you guys are seeing all the new DAPs that will be out or are out soon. I am thinking of getting a new player. Love me a new source.
> Shanling M6, Ibasso DX160, Sony ZX500, Fiio M11 pro. Hiby R5.
> 
> As of now I am leaning in no particular order Shanling M6, M11 pro or DX160. Will be interesting to see how these stack up against each other. I bet they all sound stellar for their respective prices. Exciting times.



Good specs on the M6, not seen that one.


----------



## DynamicEars

gazzington said:


> Love this thread and the blon 03 I bought because of it. What would you guys say are budget versions of legend X, Andromeda and Solaris just to get a tough idea what they sound like



yes pretty much TOTL tuning, not saying resolution, and other technicalities. very very good for $30


----------



## Dsnuts

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this, so in the end still about Shanling M6 vs DX160. will read up more while saving money. Im leaning towards DX160 though by just a little bit.



I have owned several Ibasso and Shanling products so I have a good idea of how both houses like to tune their sources. Ibasso is typically all about neutral and precision. It is how they tune their higher end phones too. I think it might come down to preference in how you want your source but typically Shanling is all about dynamics and musicality vs being more strictly neutral. 

My Shanling M5s has a warm tone to the tuning but has outstanding dynamics of any source I own, I have a feeling this will be expanded upon with the M6. Ibasso has always tuned their sources with a side of precision and neutrality so that is where the wide stage comes from. I am not giving up on the M11 Pro however. Initial reports looks promising. Should be an interesting month for new daps.


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> I have owned several Ibasso and Shanling products so I have a good idea of how both houses like to tune their sources. Ibasso is typically all about neutral and precision. It is how they tune their higher end phones too. I think it might come down to preference in how you want your source but typically Shanling is all about dynamics and musicality vs being more strictly neutral.
> 
> My Shanling M5s has a warm tone to the tuning but has outstanding dynamics of any source I own, I have a feeling this will be expanded upon with the M6. Ibasso has always tuned their sources with a side of precision and neutrality so that is where the wide stage comes from. I am not giving up on the M11 Pro however. Initial reports looks promising. Should be an interesting month for new daps.


So many daps out in a short space of time. They all look like they could be very good as well


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 6, 2019)

The nice thing about these new daps is that they all seem to be pushing what is possible in the price range. In other words. They know very well there are other manufacturers making products for your hard earned cash.

Bang for buck on the sources?. It has to be now. No way your gonna make a mediocre sounding source now a days. It wont float in the market. I know a lot of guys want what is best for your cash. I am thinking any one of these newer sources will be pushing their perspective sounds and all of them should give what we are looking for. Now it will come down to what type of power, user experience and sound you want.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Dunu DK-3001 Pro. A worthy successor to the DK-3001. Enjoy & Happy listening, as always!


----------



## cqtek (Oct 7, 2019)

Deleted.


----------



## slowpickr

Shuoer TAPE or BQEYZ Spring1?  Hmmm...


----------



## SciOC

slowpickr said:


> Shuoer TAPE or BQEYZ Spring1?  Hmmm...


Both.  At least that's my answer.


----------



## mochill

SciOC said:


> Both.  At least that's my answer.


Same here


----------



## tomscy2000

All this talk about adhesives and seasons...

Personally only interested in one single thing out of new age chi-fi right now, the Nature Sounds NS5 Mk. II. It looks like a massive improvement over the original Dream Bridge.



tomscy2000 said:


> Nature Sound is gearing up for an NS-5 Mk II model. Revised housings look less invasive, more comfortable. 10 mm CNT DD, FR looks like it's somewhere between the Harman target and the Etymotic XR target. CSD looks somewhat clean, except for high frequency ringing that looks pretty reasonable.


----------



## superuser1

I had a dream that Jim got a NiceHCK version of the BLON.. wait was it a dream or a nightmare?!


----------



## HungryPanda

He almost did


----------



## slowpickr

SciOC said:


> Both.  At least that's my answer.


Hey, that's my typical reply to a question like that ha, ha.  Unfortunately, I have an economic condition known as "limited disposable income".  Therefore, getting both isn't an option.  Think I'll just wait a while and see what all the negative comments are that typically start coming out for FOTM IEMs.


----------



## SciOC

HungryPanda said:


> He almost did


Is the Ep10 or EP35 closer?  The EP35 looks interesting with a 13.6mm driver...  A Sony wannabe that looks like fun.


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> Is the Ep10 or EP35 closer?  The EP35 looks interesting with a 13.6mm driver...  A Sony wannabe that looks like fun.



The EP10 is the same form factor as the Blon-01.


----------



## DannyBai

I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 10, 2019)

DannyBai said:


> I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.


Checkout @chinmie  review of the Blon, against the Moondrop Kanas (non-Pro)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1343#post-15230005


----------



## chinmie (Oct 7, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Checkout @chinmie  review of the Blon, against the Moondrop KPE
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1343#post-15230005



thanks for mentioning me, much appreciate it 
i would like to clarify though : it was Blon against the Original/standard Kanas (which has more bass than the KPE). i prefer the OG Kanas than the KPE


----------



## lgcubana

chinmie said:


> thanks for mentioning me, much appreciate it
> i would like to clarify though : it was Blon against the Original/standard Kanas (which has more bass than the KPE). i prefer the OG Kanas than the KPE


Sorry about that erroneous reference to the KPE.  But I did find that my Moondrop KPE was in sync with your findings (for the low end response), as well, against the Blons


----------



## chinmie

lgcubana said:


> Sorry about that erroneous reference to the KPE.  But I did find that my Moondrop KPE was in sync with your findings (for the low end response), as well, against the Blons



indeed it does, that comparison would still be valid regarding the music genre based on the low end response, as the KPE and OG Kanas both has deeper bass extension than the Blon. so your findings would be right too. 

the difference is that the OG Kanas has a more elevated bass volume and has more attack on the overall dynamics of presentation than the KPE, which is the smoother between the two


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 8, 2019)

So I took another good listen to the Pink lady and I have to say I was wrong on a few aspects of their sound. It turned out to be much better than what I initially thought. In fact it has actually grown on me. It is interesting the amount of perception I had on the phones has changed since I heard them last.

No longer does the mids and treble have a strange tone. But now has clarity. I will do a new write up. Even though the sound has shaped to be decent. I don't think these will make a splash in the whole scheme of things. Competition is fierce for your money and these are just OK. In a similar level of sound to the KBear Hi7.


----------



## peter123

Finally


----------



## Dsnuts

So it seems guys that recently ordered these will have to wait till after Chinese holiday. All is on hold till after. I wish I had some Chinese holiday so I can take several weeks off.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> So it seems guys that recently ordered these will have to wait till after Chinese holiday. All is on hold till after. I wish I had some Chinese holiday so I can take several weeks off.


As far as I know that was all last week and stuff should be shipping out this week....I had two Ali orders "ship" within the last day (I think we all know that doesn't quite mean they have actually shipped).

It's weird, as an American, to think that things shut down for a whole week or more.  The most we ever get is 2 consecutive days....


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So it seems guys that recently ordered these will have to wait till after Chinese holiday. All is on hold till after. I wish I had some Chinese holiday so I can take several weeks off.


Yes DS! you need your own extended Holiday!   Wish granted.....will be delivered by FedEx soon!!!!! thank you for your Discoveries over the years!


----------



## progdvd

Dsnuts said:


> So it seems guys that recently ordered these will have to wait till after Chinese holiday. All is on hold till after. I wish I had some Chinese holiday so I can take several weeks off.



Yesterday Penon shipped my order, I guess it's over now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Oct 8, 2019)

so i got the Venture Electronics BIE OR Bonus IE yesterday. i let them burn in overnight, since the bass was kinda heavy-handed OOTB. not going to comment too much before i've spent a little more time with them, but these sorta remind me of the old Xaiomi Piston 2.0, in the way the aluminum shell is machined and colored, and how it fits, which is a mixed bag. Comfortable fit, but the thick nozzle makes any tip not very thin stemmed pop off and stuck in your ear. it's actually quite annoying. But aside from that, it seems like a rather well built iem. think Pistons with plastic cord instead of that fancy and awesome feeling kevlar cloth cord. For $20.00, what would you expect from a cord?

Just a little heads-up on the sound. people weren't kidding. There are definitely bass driven and v-shaped, but not as bad as the Pistons were. The mids do have some decent if not above average bite and attack, but the bass is the star of the show here. Soundstage is slightly above average width but with more height than width, and excellent imaging for a cheapo dynamic driver. more to come, and comparisons to my other dynamics in the collection.


----------



## mayank11280 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi,

I have been looking for a upgrade/replacement to my LZ A4. I am searching for a comfortable and neutral sounding replacement. LZ A4 are very detailed but the sound signature, despite all the filter combinations, has started to annoy me of late and unlike before, they have become uncomfortable to my ears. My budget is around 200-250 USD. Your recommendations are highly regarded.

Thank you.

Edit: In the meantime, I am up for trade, if anyone is interested.


----------



## mbwilson111

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Just a little heads-up on the sound. people weren't kidding. There are definitely bass driven and v-shaped,



hmmm... not sure I will like that.  For some reason I was under the impression when I ordered the BIE that it would be well balanced.  Mine is due for delivery today.


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> hmmm... not sure I will like that.  For some reason I was under the impression when I ordered the BIE that it would be well balanced.  Mine is due for delivery today.



Fwiw I find it fairly well balanced with widebore tips....

I like it quite a bit.


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I find it fairly well balanced with widebore tips....
> 
> I like it quite a bit.



Thank you for that... I was expecting to put on widebores.


----------



## openyoureyes (Oct 9, 2019)

Got my Blon BL-03 yesterday. I'm a bit disappointed. So far i prefer my **** in every way over the Blon. **** has better bass (Blon is a bit bloated), better soundstage - at least with the delivered cables.

I tried different eartips and got a really good fit with the Blon (some EP10 tips) - so this is not the problem. Maybe i just had bad luck and got a below average pair 

Edit: It wasn't mentioned here so far - but the imprint "Driamer" on the box isn't very trustworthy ...


----------



## baskingshark

openyoureyes said:


> Got my Blon BL-03 yesterday. I'm a bit disappointed. So far i prefer my **** in every way over the Blon. **** has better bass (Blon is a bit bloated), better soundstage - at least with the delivered cables.
> 
> I tried different eartips and got a really good fit with the Blon (some EP10 tips) - so this is not the problem. Maybe i just had bad luck and got a below average pair
> 
> Edit: It wasn't mentioned here so far - but the imprint "Driamer" on the box isn't very trustworthy ...



Well I think it really depends on your sound signature preference and music genres u listen to. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, one being a single DD and the other a hybrid, so it's really comparing oranges and apples IMHO.

The BLON will excel at timbre and tonality and is good for jazz, acoustic type genres.
But it cannot compete with the hybrids/multi BAs in terms of details and clarity and instrument separation.
I used to like the **** a lot when I first got it, but as I mainly listen to acoustic and jazz, I found the timbre for acoustic instruments on the **** to be artificial, especially for woodwinds, brasses and string instruments. If u use the **** for rock, EDM, pop, it is a very good set for the price.


----------



## progdvd

openyoureyes said:


> Got my Blon BL-03 yesterday. I'm a bit disappointed. So far i prefer my **** in every way over the Blon. **** has better bass (Blon is a bit bloated), better soundstage - at least with the delivered cables.
> 
> I tried different eartips and got a really good fit with the Blon (some EP10 tips) - so this is not the problem. Maybe i just had bad luck and got a below average pair
> 
> Edit: It wasn't mentioned here so far - but the imprint "Driamer" on the box isn't very trustworthy ...



Me too received Blon yesterday, and just wow. Being the one who always tinkers with EQ, I V-shaped them and got a big smile on my face. That dd bass is so sweet, punchy but I wouldn't say bloated, maybe just my preference. Even with original tuning they sound nice, unbelievable for the price. Out of the bat I replaced the cable with nicehck 8 core copper and eartips with symbio w peel and got a perfect seal and fit. I wonder why do we need more expensive sets? These will be perfect for gym...


----------



## mbwilson111

progdvd said:


> Me too received Blon yesterday, and just wow. Being the one who always tinkers with EQ, I V-shaped them and got a big smile on my face. That dd bass is so sweet, punchy but I wouldn't say bloated, maybe just my preference. Even with original tuning they sound nice, unbelievable for the price. Out of the bat I replaced the cable with nicehck 8 core copper and eartips with symbio w peel and got a perfect seal and fit. I wonder why do we need more expensive sets? These will be perfect for gym...



Symbio Peel is what I ended up with on my Blon also. Perfect seal for me and nice flush fit of the shell.  Kept the stock cable as it wraps around my ear perfectly.  I am open to changing to a balanced cable if and when I find one that actually fits the connector properly.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Symbio Peel is what I ended up with on my Blon also. Perfect seal for me and nice flush fit of the shell.  Kept the stock cable as it wraps around my ear perfectly.  I am open to changing to a balanced cable if and when I find one that actually fits the connector properly.



Ditto! either the Symbio Peel or the whirlwind tips, those two are my favorites with the Blon


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> Ditto! either the Symbio Peel or the whirlwind tips, those two are my favorites with the Blon



With these choices we are actually going the opposite way from those who insist it needs a longer nozzle and deep insertion.  I want the shell body nice and tight to my ear...for me that adds to the comfort and isolation.  I hate when iems are being held in place by just the tips.  I think maybe my concha is the shape that companies use when they design iems.  Most do fit me.


----------



## Coyro

mbwilson111 said:


> With these choices we are actually going the opposite way from those who insist it needs a longer nozzle and deep insertion.


I'm currently using next size whirlwinds with an extender. The fit still is not ideal but it's the best pairing I've found so far.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> With these choices we are actually going the opposite way from those who insist it needs a longer nozzle and deep insertion.  I want the shell body nice and tight to my ear...for me that adds to the comfort and isolation.  I hate when iems are being held in place by just the tips.  I think maybe my concha is the shape that companies use when they design iems.  Most do fit me.



i agree. i also prefer more of the Blon's body to contact my ears. i think of it as wearing a hybrid IEM-earbud


----------



## jon parker (Oct 9, 2019)

Also had my Venture Electronics Bonus IE arrive today
Very impressed even out of the box. Their tuning is superb.
Reminds me of the Tin Audio T2. Admittedly the low end is bigger but it is a quality low end
Highly recommended >>> IF you have a bright high end DAP - Anything warm and the bass is FAR too big - pre-burn in anyway


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> With these choices we are actually going the opposite way from those who insist it needs a longer nozzle and deep insertion.  I want the shell body nice and tight to my ear...for me that adds to the comfort and isolation.  I hate when iems are being held in place by just the tips.  I think maybe my concha is the shape that companies use when they design iems.  Most do fit me.


Normally I go for the conventional twist the conical/tapered, foam tips into the ear canal.  Like you, with the Blon Bl-03 I'm using a  bulbous tip, in my case foam; which like the foam filled silicone tips, doesn't collapse as easily as the conventional silicone version.  This in turn, allows the tip  to create a surface versus insertion seal.

But I wouldn't agree, that the surface seal is opposing to what other members are doing, by trying to extend their chosen tips, with a higher perch on the neck, of the nozzle. As a surface seal doesn't require the extension that a conventional insertion seal needs.


----------



## snip3r77

DannyBai said:


> I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.



your jaw will drop again if you prefer a tinge of brightness by replacing it with an SPC cable


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you for that... I was expecting to put on widebores.



i've used widebore spiral dots and spins, and that didn't make it balanced. these are not balanced iem's, and the few reviews cast no illusion to these being balanced. hope your experience differs from myself and others though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

But as i said, i'm still burning in, and giving the bie some time to take in some sounds before i make any definitive claim on overall sound. the bass could very well fall in line after a bit? 
We shall see. 

The MD Crescents are itching for a show down


----------



## jon parker

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> But as i said, i'm still burning in, and giving the bie some time to take in some sounds before i make any definitive claim on overall sound. the bass could very well fall in line after a bit?
> We shall see.
> The MD Crescents are itching for a show down



Out of a bright high end DAP the VE's sounded fine but as soon as I went to an even remotely warm DAP then the Bass was unacceptable - I really don't enjoy being punched repeatedly in the ear drum. Also What would they make them with such stupidly small and thin stems? Are they designed for Dolls ??
With the Right DAP and IF you can get a wide bore tip to actually stay on the stem they actually sound ok But...if burn in doesn't attenuate the bass then in the bin they go
They have potential but how a company an be SO stupid as to make the stem so small, squat and thin is beyond me??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

jon parker said:


> Out of a bright high end DAP the VE's sounded fine but as soon as I went to an even remotely warm DAP then the Bass was unacceptable - I really don't enjoy being punched repeatedly in the ear drum. Also What would they make them with such stupidly small and thin stems? Are they designed for Dolls ??
> With the Right DAP and IF you can get a wide bore tip to actually stay on the stem they actually sound ok But...if burn in doesn't attenuate the bass then in the bin they go
> They have potential but how a company an be SO stupid as to make the stem so small, squat and thin is beyond me??



yeah! that was my main beef OOTB too. all my tips that had wider stems wouldn't stay on when i pulled them out of my ears. POP! I'm digging those tips out of my ears. terrible nozzle indeed. i've experienced them exactly like you have.


----------



## peter123 (Oct 9, 2019)

The bass on the BL-03 bothers me a lot more than the bass on the Bonus ever did.

I'd agree that the Bonus is quite source dependant though.


----------



## jon parker

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> yeah! that was my main beef OOTB too. all my tips that had wider stems wouldn't stay on when i pulled them out of my ears. POP! I'm digging those tips out of my ears. terrible nozzle indeed. i've experienced them exactly like you have.


Its ok with the sellotape / scotch tape Mod - wrap tape around the nozzle 4-5 times / trim then the tips can grip ok


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

peter123 said:


> The bass on the BL-03 bothers me a lot more than the bass on the Bonus ever did.



so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

jon parker said:


> Its ok with the sellotape / scotch tape Mod - wrap tape around the nozzle 4-5 times / trim then the tips can grip ok



thanks for that tip. i'm gonna go ahead and try it.


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.



I don't know if they are, I'm very sensitive to midbass and the BL-03 just have too much for me.

I wasn't entirely correct in my post above as I did find the Bonus overly bassy until I found the right tips for them. Now they're fairly balanced with slightly recessed vocals. I'd guess ear anatomi play a role with the Bonus as well since it does with most IEM's. I'm also wearing mine over the ears.

I've also had mine since they were first released so I've got plenty of time playing around with them.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 10, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> yeah! that was my main beef OOTB too. all my tips that had wider stems wouldn't stay on when i pulled them out of my ears. POP! I'm digging those tips out of my ears. terrible nozzle indeed. i've experienced them exactly like you have.




I have no problem with the nozzles.  Auvios and Whirlwinds both work well.  Will stick with the Whirlwinds as they cut the bass a little compared to the Auvios.  I do get driver flex while inserting them though.  Am I the only one?  It is mainly in my right ear.

BIE with Tennmak Whirlwind tips


----------



## ozziecook

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.


Hi...new to the thread. No, the Blons are not basshead at all or why they are so popular. It’s the general timbre, soundstaging and...yes, very decent highs. 
Don’t be suspicious of their popularity. Take it as a possible cue to test.


----------



## HungryPanda

My Blon 03's will turn up sometime........


----------



## RevPizzaguy

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.



I hope not... Mine are still on the way, though, so a bit nervous.

According to crinicle's measurements, they are very very close to the Moondrop Crescent that you ranked fairly high up in your signature.


----------



## SciOC

RevPizzaguy said:


> I hope not... Mine are still on the way, though, so a bit nervous.
> 
> According to crinicle's measurements, they are very very close to the Moondrop Crescent that you ranked fairly high up in your signature.


They can be basshead with EQ, but they're not tuned like TFZ sets...  They're extremely well refined for $30


----------



## snip3r77

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.



I didn’t buy any iem for more than a year and hit the jackpot with this . Guess won’t be buying the t800 after all


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

So i've spent the afternoon listening to a boatload of 80's music, and comparing the BIE to my other single dynamic drivers. I immediately withdrew the Senns and the JVC. They did not play in the same ballpark as those three. All three were much better than the BIE, but i did put them up against the Crescents, TFZ King exclusives, Sony's, SoundMAGIC, and Philips. And the results will astound you...


----------



## silverfishla

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> So i've spent the afternoon listening to a boatload of 80's music, and comparing the BIE to my other single dynamic drivers. I immediately withdrew the Senns and the JVC. They did not play in the same ballpark as those three. All three were much better than the BIE, but i did put them up against the Crescents, TFZ King exclusives, Sony's, SoundMAGIC, and Philips. And the results will astound you...


And..........


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.



not really, and my preference is neutral to bright usually. the Blon's bass is no more basshead than the Kanas, or even the head pounding TFZ Kings. i might even place them as just a little north of neutral in bass


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> so the BLON is a basshead earphone? I bet that's why they're so popular? everytime a cheap boomer comes around that still provides decent highs, people go apes**t.



I'm a basshead, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt, but I don't think the BLON BL-03 is basshead in quantity. IMHO it is north of neutral with the stock tips, with midbass more elevated than the subbass. But it does not reach jawrattling bass, and the TFZ No. 3, Semkarch SKC CNT1 (black filters) and even the Toneking ninetails with both red bass filters on are bassier in quantity than the BLON.

The issue is that most people have problems fitting the BLON with the stock eartips, and the headfiers are using different aftermarket tips or spacer mods for the BLON. I have a feeling the different eartips will influence the bass, so it depends on the tips used, some folks find the bass boomy, some not.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

silverfishla said:


> And..........



not quite there yet, but let's just say for right now, the BIE play close to or above all of them for various reasons I will get more in depth into, but a little addendum to the info bite, the BIE isn't one for super fast tracks like black metal or complex death or speed metal, as the drivers aren't the fastest, but for rock and heavy music like Pantera, Metallica, or Korn, they can really shine!


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 9, 2019)

An unnamed 2+1 beta earphone in generic housings arrived directly from the infamous Tanchjim Oxygen/Blon BL-03 tuner [correction: from his team] for comments and improvement suggestions. A bit less mid-bass and less upper midrange, the lower mids are already ok...this will be another good one. Good dynamics and air already. I first used this after 2 hours with a $1300 loaner and it fared well.

I name such betas "elf king" in direct translation of Erlkönig, a moniker for German car prototypes that are kept entirely black...and secret.


----------



## Otto Motor

RevPizzaguy said:


> I hope not... Mine are still on the way, though, so a bit nervous.
> 
> According to crinicle's measurements, they are very very close to the Moondrop Crescent that you ranked fairly high up in your signature.


The Blon are absolutely no basshead earphone. The bass is fairly accurate in its dynamics and the whole tonality is incredibly accurate. The Crescents are way less detailed and bassier.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> An unnamed 2+1 beta earphone in generic housings arrived directly from the infamous Tanchjim Oxygen/Blon BL-03 tuner for comments and improvement suggestions. A bit less mid-bass and less upper midrange, the lower mids are already ok...this will be another good one. Good dynamics and air already. I first used this after 2 hours with a $1300 loaner and it fared well.
> 
> I name such betas "elf king" in direct translation of Erlkönig, a moniker for German car prototypes that are kept entirely black...and secret.



Any idea when it will be releasing?
If they can improve on the BLON BL-03 (while keeping its great timbre and tonality) and give a reasonable pricing, I'm sure they will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 10, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Any idea when it will be releasing?
> If they can improve on the BLON BL-03 (while keeping its great timbre and tonality) and give a reasonable pricing, I'm sure they will sell like hotcakes.


Absolutely no idea. This is a different earphone more in the $100 category -- and it contains 2 BAs on top of the DD. The vocals stroke me instantly as being good. When I first used it I knew nothing about the driver configuration or the price. Two of us "users" are working together on it. As always 200% pro bono. I am sure @HungryPanda is already looking for the order form .

What is important to us is that this edition appeals to the western ear. The Asian tuning prefers a boosted upper midrange. Here we make sure we get it tuned down...and we also want long nozzles for our elephant ears. The Blon's nozzles are short - same with the Oxygen.

The Blon BL-03 is currently my favourite earphone. Even more favourite than the JVC HA-FDX01. There is more than sound that plays a role for "usability" (has nothing to do with USA): fit, comfort, and handling are all exquisite. Take the famous and highly advertised Campfire Solaris...I would not want to have such monsters in my ears for long...

Update: this earphone may be called "Otto", which means "Rose Oil" in Mandarin: 奥托. It will be a selling like hotcakes across Asia, too .


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Absolutely no idea. This is a different earphone more in the $100 category -- and it contains 2 BAs on top of the DD. The vocals stroke me instantly as being good. When I first used it I knew nothing about the driver configuration or the price. Two of us "users" are working together on it. As always 200% pro bono. I am sure @HungryPanda is already looking for the order form .
> 
> What is important to us is that this edition appeals to the western ear. The Asian tuning prefers a boosted upper midrange. Here we make sure we get it tuned down...and we also want long nozzles for our elephant ears. The Blon's nozzles are short - same with the Oxygen.
> 
> The Blon BL-03 is currently my favourite earphone. Even more favourite than the JVC HA-FDX01. There is more than sound that plays a role: fit, comfort, and handling are all exquisite. Take the famous and highly advertised Campfire Solaris...I would not want to have such monsters in my ears for long...



Yeah I'm enjoying the BLON BL-03 now even as we speak haha. One of my bugbears with it is the short nozzles as you say.
Agreed, I dislike the boosted 2 - 4 kHz range that is common in the CHIFI IEMs (which I suspect may have something to do with giving a false impression of more details in budget CHIFI sets in addition to Chinese audiophiles preferring it).
If they can tune this range down and still preserve details, and fix this nozzle issue, it'll be a day one order for me.


----------



## silverfishla

Otto Motor said:


> Absolutely no idea. This is a different earphone more in the $100 category -- and it contains 2 BAs on top of the DD. The vocals stroke me instantly as being good. When I first used it I knew nothing about the driver configuration or the price. Two of us "users" are working together on it. As always 200% pro bono. I am sure @HungryPanda is already looking for the order form .
> 
> What is important to us is that this edition appeals to the western ear. The Asian tuning prefers a boosted upper midrange. Here we make sure we get it tuned down...and we also want long nozzles for our elephant ears. The Blon's nozzles are short - same with the Oxygen.
> 
> ...


Well, I believe you are right.  Many of the Chinese earphones are not tuned to the Western ear.  Their point of reference is completely different.  I mean, completely different.  It is one reason why Campfire (as you name) can consistently throw strikes for the Western audience.  They tune for Rock n' Roll.  You could make the same argument for the Asian DAPs, as well.  Point of reference is key to understanding where a "tuner" is coming from.  If you are helping to tune this new iem.....I hope you like good ol' Rock n' Roll.


----------



## mochill

Hope then new iem have more subbass then the b3 and better overall sound


----------



## archdawg

Just in case: the dimensions of the nozzle - length & inner diameter(s) - are an integral part of the acoustic tuning of any IEM - intended or not. No need to mention that different tips and not at last our individual ear canal geometries can throw the best tuning (intentions) entirely out of whack but again the job of any tuner is to deliver the best possible sound of his creation into _very_ different ear canal geometries and I don't think that the nozzles on otherwise meticulously tuned IEMs like those Blons or the Oxygens are that short without a reason.

(BTW, like posted some days ago after some extensive rounds of tip rolling I'm getting the most balanced and clear sound with the 'best' spatial representation to my ears from the BL-03 with rather short and stiff wide-bore silicones - YMMV.)


----------



## Lores (Oct 10, 2019)

I am the other "user" Otto had mentioned... "Elf king" is the not the successor to BL-03... It is a completely different animal altogether. It is 2BA + 1DD. The successor to BL-03 will only be using DD (following the tradition). Rest assured "we" are taking note of all the pointers. We know the problems of BL-03 and it won't happen again. Cheers!


----------



## mochill

Lores said:


> I am the other "user" Otto had mentioned... "Elf king" is the not the successor to BL-03... It is a completely different animal altogether. It is 2BA + 1DD. The successor to BL-03 will only be using DD (following the tradition). Rest assured "we" are taking note of all the pointers. We know the problems of BL-03 and it won't happen again. Cheers!


I'll probably get both (*_*)


----------



## FastAndClean

Lores said:


> I am the other "user" Otto had mentioned... "Elf king" is the not the successor to BL-03... It is a completely different animal altogether. It is 2BA + 1DD. The successor to BL-03 will only be using DD (following the tradition). Rest assured "we" are taking note of all the pointers. We know the problems of BL-03 and it won't happen again. Cheers!


please post in the Blon thread when the successor is ready - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/


----------



## mbwilson111

Lores said:


> I am the other "user" Otto had mentioned... "Elf king" is the not the successor to BL-03... It is a completely different animal altogether. It is 2BA + 1DD. The successor to BL-03 will only be using DD (following the tradition). Rest assured "we" are taking note of all the pointers. We know the problems of BL-03 and it won't happen again. Cheers!



Not everyone has problems.


----------



## Otto Motor

silverfishla said:


> Well, I believe you are right.  Many of the Chinese earphones are not tuned to the Western ear.  Their point of reference is completely different.  I mean, completely different.  It is one reason why Campfire (as you name) can consistently throw strikes for the Western audience.  They tune for Rock n' Roll.  You could make the same argument for the Asian DAPs, as well.  Point of reference is key to understanding where a "tuner" is coming from.  If you are helping to tune this new iem.....I hope you like good ol' Rock n' Roll.


I was travelling to China a lot in the first decade of this millennium...and looked at some of their Hifi. It was frequently sounding shrill and aggressive...goal was probably to generate something that leaves a lasting impression. And it surely did .


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 10, 2019)

archdawg said:


> Just in case: the dimensions of the nozzle - length & inner diameter(s) - are an integral part of the acoustic tuning of any IEM - intended or not. No need to mention that different tips and not at last our individual ear canal geometries can throw the best tuning (intentions) entirely out of whack but again the job of any tuner is to deliver the best possible sound of his creation into _very_ different ear canal geometries and I don't think that the nozzles on otherwise meticulously tuned IEMs like those Blons or the Oxygens are that short without a reason.
> 
> (BTW, like posted some days ago after some extensive rounds of tip rolling I'm getting the most balanced and clear sound with the 'best' spatial representation to my ears from the BL-03 with rather short and stiff wide-bore silicones - YMMV.)


Yep. Here an example: two iBasso IT01 with different nozzles (that's the whole "revision"): the newer model has "longer" nozzles, that is the same old nozzles extended by a screw-on filter. It does not sound as thick and congested at the transition bass/lower mids compared to the older one. The reason is obvious: the upper midrange is elevated which balances the bass...after all, our ears hear the whole FR spectrum in context.


----------



## peter123

Yin and Yang


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> Yin and Yang


Can you explain?


----------



## Coyro

Otto Motor said:


> I was travelling to China a lot in the first decade of this millennium...and looked at some of their Hifi. It was frequently sounding shrill and aggressive...goal was probably to generate something that leaves a lasting impression.


Could it derive from the "tonal vs verbal" language and generally more high pitched voices, I wonder...


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> Can you explain?



One dark and one light (visually) , one bright/detailed and one warm/mellow.

Soundwise they're really polar opposites.

Luckily for me I enjoy them both


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Oct 10, 2019)

after 48 hours with the BIE, and pitting it against all my other budget priced dynamic drivers, and in some cases a good hour back and forth between the BIE, Moondrop's and Sony's, the BIE is the best of the bunch. In the head to head with the Crescents, the only area where the MD's won out was in bass quality. The crescents had more mature bass with higher resolution. You could hear the individual notes easier, with plucks, plinks, and slaps coming through more resolving than the bass of the BIE, but the bass in the BIE wasn't a slouch either. since the Crescents are a bit more power hungry, they required an amp to sound their best. The BIE played very well without an amp, and were plenty loud just out of a DAP or the phone. BIE's had more air between instruments, better imaging, and slightly better sound stage. Timbre goes to the Crescents, but not by much. Highs are similarly extended and resolving. note weight is slightly for the Crescents, but since the Crescents really needed a amp to play with the loudness and resolution of the BIE, i'm giving the edge to the BIE over the MD Crescents. If you're looking for a more accurate timbre along with more mid bass and smoother sound, then sure, i'd recommend the Crescents over the BIE, but playing from a level field of no amp and straight from the source, the musicality and imaging of the BIE wins out over not only the Crescents, but also the Sony MH755 and Sony MDR-EX300. These are not detail monsters, but neither are the Crescents or the Sony's. Musicality over details. Not gonna make you come into this thread and pronounce that you have to listen to your collection all over again because you're hearing details you never heard before, but maybe so you can listen to them with some top notch musicality and fun?! In the case of the Sony's, the lack of air, bass resolution, and extension of the highs with sibilance (the MH755 don't have sibilance, but they don't have any sparkle at all) just don't keep up with the BIE at all. The only areas they do keep up is in musicality and really nice vocal presentation. So to summarize, I sure am glad I took HBB's advice and jumped on the Venture Electronics BIE. They are the best sounding and musical cheapo earphones  I have in my collection, and the more I listen to them, the more I enjoy that uncanny imaging, soundstage, and sweet ass mids. Guitars and vocals really attack in a goood way! Overall, they remind me of the Moondrop Kanas Pro with more comfort, similar bass resolution and mids, better highs, but not quite as mature sound, but damn close. Closer than the Crescents. Thank you.


Fit? Well, a couple others have commented on how short and stout the nozzles are, making for tip fitment a bit of a tricky situation, but I got lucky and found some UE500-600-700 silicone replacement tips that fit perfectly, stay on, and sound fantastic. So tip roll and good luck.

Recommendation? a hell yeah and no brainer sticker! For $20.00? Good luck finding something that sounds better and is more musical with instrumentation accuracy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 10, 2019)

Peter try out a silver coated or anything silver on your DB3 cable wise. Will balance out the sound more so. Coppers gonna get them to be more warnn bassy than they need to be. So guys that want to chat about the NiceHCK stuff please comment on the thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-earphones-thoughts-and-impressions.915497/


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Peter try out a silver coated or anything silver on your DB3 cable wise. Will balance out the sound more so. Coppers gonna get them to be more warnn bassy than they need to be. So guys that want to chat about the NiceHCK stuff please comment on the thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-earphones-thoughts-and-impressions.915497/



If I'm not mistaken the one I use is silverplated but I need to check as I've got too many. You know me I typically don't here much, if any, difference between cables


----------



## Dsnuts

Silver coated usually gonna look silver in color. I would throw that on there. use it for a week. Then throw back your copper or whatever you was using before. If you can tell the slight sound changes than I would keep the one you like more so on the phones. 

It usually takes a while for your brain to fully understand the little sound nuonces with cables. But is more noticeable when you change it to another after you get used to that sound.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Silver coated usually gonna look silver in color. I would throw that on there. use it for a week. Then throw back your copper or whatever you was using before. If you can tell the slight sound changes than I would keep the one you like more so on the phones.
> 
> It usually takes a while for your brain to fully understand the little sound nuonces with cables. But is more noticeable when you change it to another after you get used to that sound.



I've stopped buying the white ones as they always goo green after some usage  

Come to think of it I got a new cable in the mail too that I know is silver plated so I'll give it a try.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 10, 2019)

Otto Motor, "I was travelling to China a lot in the first decade of this millennium...and looked at some of their Hifi. It was frequently sounding shrill and aggressive...goal was probably to generate something that leaves a lasting impression. And it surely did ."



Coyro said:


> Could it derive from the "tonal vs verbal" language and *generally more high pitched voices*, I wonder...



Just for your edification, we don't all sound like characters from "Kung-Fu Hustle" or "Kung Pow".


----------



## jon parker

lgcubana said:


> Otto Motor, "I was travelling to China a lot in the first decade of this millennium...and looked at some of their Hifi. It was frequently sounding shrill and aggressive...goal was probably to generate something that leaves a lasting impression. And it surely did ."
> 
> Just for your edification, we don't all sound like characters from "Kung-Fu Hustle" or "Kung Pow".



Well that's disappointing :/


----------



## lgcubana

lgcubana said:


> Otto Motor, "I was travelling to China a lot in the first decade of this millennium...and looked at some of their Hifi. It was frequently sounding shrill and aggressive...goal was probably to generate something that leaves a lasting impression. And it surely did ."
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your edification, we don't all sound like characters from "Kung-Fu Hustle" or "Kung Pow".





jon parker said:


> Well that's disappointing :/



Just so that no one misinterprets my referenced post: my original reply was not directed at @Otto Motor


----------



## Coyro (Oct 10, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Just for your edification, we don't all sound like characters from "Kung-Fu Hustle" or "Kung Pow".


If you took my remark as an insult or bias - please reconsider.
The scientists are funny guys who like to measure and categorize all the weird stuff, so it seems there are plenty of studies related to the human voice pitch and the different languages.
Like
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/myl/ldc/VanHandelD4.pdf
http://site.hanyang.ac.kr/documents/24916/113960/Cho_Ladefoged_1999_JPhon.pdf
http://www.fonetiks.info/bgyang/db/96jp.pdf
https://www.jstor.org/stable/23752908?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents
or less academic but more recent and operating on the public domain data
https://erikbern.com/2017/02/01/language-pitch.html
Up to 15 minutes of googling, all of them.
The last one has an interesting assumption, that some languages are simply better and more natural for higher pitches while others - for lower.


----------



## jon parker

Dont worry buddy, doubt anyone took offence  - Actually its an interesting point.


----------



## courierdriver

SciOC said:


> The thing i REALLY like about chifi stuff as a hobbyist and not a reviewer is that you can demo different stuff for extremely cheap and have a lot of different types of sets.  If you find something you really like, you can hop into a higher end TOTL model of that type that'll be much more expensive, and only a little better.
> 
> I live in Iowa, so I don't get... Any local chance to demo gear unless I order it and return it...
> 
> ...


Yup, I agree. I also use EQ and MSEB and it's quite remarkable how a few DB of EQ can transform an inexpensive set into something that comes within spitting distance of the TOTL Western brands. I know that some people don't like to EQ, they are purists and don't believe in it, blah, blah, blah. Me; I've got no problem with EQing, if the end result is a sound I enjoy.


----------



## aaDee

Not sure why no one is talking about Ikko OH10 here. Totally worth the price IMO.


----------



## ChrisGoatpher (Oct 11, 2019)

Just got the BGVP ArtMagic DH3. Fom memory, I like these more than DMG and DM6. Clearer mids. I like the sound balance on these


----------



## lgcubana

aaDee said:


> Not sure why no one is talking about Ikko OH10 here. Totally worth the price IMO.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ikko-oh10.911068/


----------



## aaDee

lgcubana said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ikko-oh10.911068/



I'm already following that thread but I mean to say that OH10 needs more attention or should I say they need to be hyped here


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

aaDee said:


> I'm already following that thread but I mean to say that OH10 needs more attention or should I say they need to be hyped here



Those are near $200. Not that special, not a new discovery


----------



## silverfishla

aaDee said:


> I'm already following that thread but I mean to say that OH10 needs more attention or should I say they need to be hyped here


Do you have them?  Why don’t you say something about them?


----------



## Nimweth

DannyBai said:


> I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.


Yes, it's very good. Spiral Dots definitely the way to go plus a supple cable. I'm using the Senlee 8 core single crystal one.


----------



## aaDee

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Those are near $200. Not that special, not a new discovery


I don't know man but I really love the sound of it. I'm coming from DM6 and OH10 sounds more natural to my ears. What's your favourite under $200?



silverfishla said:


> Do you have them?  Why don’t you say something about them?


They have near perfect bass, sweet vocals, crispy highs. I think they have perfect non offensive sound. Nothing in OH10 bothers my ears unlike DM6. DM6 has bass bleed, vocals are good, thick but sometimes they sound sibilant or harsh, same is the story with treble...it sounds harsh and unnatural.
Plus OH10 has very good built quality.


----------



## mayank11280 (Oct 14, 2019)

mayank11280 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been looking for a upgrade/replacement to my LZ A4. I am searching for a comfortable and neutral sounding replacement. LZ A4 are very detailed but the sound signature, despite all the filter combinations, has started to annoy me of late and unlike before, they have become uncomfortable to my ears. My budget is around 200-250 USD. Your recommendations are highly regarded.
> 
> ...



Anyone, please? I desperately need some help here.

Thank you.


----------



## superuser1

mayank11280 said:


> Anyone, please? I desperately need some help here. As it appears my LZ-A4 have some issue with a driver.
> 
> Thank you.


Whats your preferred SQ?


----------



## mayank11280

superuser1 said:


> Whats your preferred SQ?



Neutral.


----------



## superuser1

mayank11280 said:


> Neutral.


you could try the QDC neptune


----------



## cqtek

My last discovery are superb IEMS, with a very special sound, they have an intimate scene, but very detailed, with a great immersive capacity. So much so that the music sounds like a small concert hall, where the listener is the main and only audience. 

This is my humble opinion about the Tansio Mirai TSMR-2. A double BA with micro-switches, that allow to tune the sound, with 7 different combinations.

 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-2.23989/reviews#review-22775


----------



## Frederick Wang

Nimweth said:


> Yes, it's very good. Spiral Dots definitely the way to go plus a supple cable. I'm using the Senlee 8 core single crystal one.



Senlee has BL03 type of connector?


----------



## Nimweth

Frederick Wang said:


> Senlee has BL03 type of connector?


No, just regular 2 pin 0.75mm


----------



## mayank11280

Hey, guys.

Could anyone help me choose between LZ-A6 and Audiosense T800? A comparison would be really helpful.

I prefer neutral sound over bass emphasised signature. Please suggest which one do you recommend.


----------



## FastAndClean

mayank11280 said:


> I prefer neutral sound over bass emphasised signature. Please suggest which one do you recommend.


none of them is neutral


----------



## mayank11280 (Oct 14, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> none of them is neutral



I know LZ-A6 isn't, is T800 also not?

Which IEM do you suggest? I have invested good enough time searching for the right IEM. Couldn't find any except ER4XR but the issue is that I am not in USA and getting it where I live is extremely difficult.


----------



## FastAndClean

mayank11280 said:


> I know LZ-A6 isn't, is T800 also not?


T800 is U shaped, the mids are there but the bass and treble are a bit more up front


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 14, 2019)

mayank11280 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Could anyone help me choose between LZ-A6 and Audiosense T800? A comparison would be really helpful.
> 
> I prefer neutral sound over bass emphasised signature. Please suggest which one do you recommend.



I have Audiosense T800 and gotta agree with @FastAndClean that it is U shaped with elevated bass and treble.
Haven't heard LZ A6.

U can possibly consider the Hisenior B5+, 5BA knowles, ~80 USD. Rather neutrally tuned but with  increased mids (lower mids > upper mids) and lower treble. Bass is flat. Takes well to EQ so if u want to make it totally neutral, I think it is possible.


----------



## chinmie

mayank11280 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Could anyone help me choose between LZ-A6 and Audiosense T800? A comparison would be really helpful.
> 
> I prefer neutral sound over bass emphasised signature. Please suggest which one do you recommend.



 try the MT100 if you like flat neutral


----------



## mayank11280

chinmie said:


> try the MT100 if you like flat neutral



Since, there are no proper reviews for these, due to the restrictions, it has become difficult to make a decision. Plus, some limited reviews I encountered suggest that these lack isolation. That would be an issue for me because where I live, it is noisy.


----------



## mayank11280

FastAndClean said:


> T800 is U shaped, the mids are there but the bass and treble are a bit more up front





baskingshark said:


> I have Audiosense T800 and gotta agree with @FastAndClean that it is U shaped with elevated bass and treble.
> Haven't heard LZ A6.
> 
> U can possibly consider the Hisenior B5+, 5BA knowles, ~80 USD. Rather neutrally tuned but with  increased mids (lower mids > upper mids) and lower treble. Bass is flat. Takes well to EQ so if u want to make it totally neutral, I think it is possible.



Thank you. I was in an impression that these were closer to Harman Target IEM 2017. And if my assumption that Harman Target is not bad for composing and mixing is wrong, then please enlighten me what should I be looking for.

@FastAndClean how do these compare with ER4XR, if you have tried both?


----------



## FastAndClean

mayank11280 said:


> @FastAndClean how do these compare with ER4XR, if you have tried both?


i dont have the ER4XR, i have the older ER4S


----------



## jon parker

mayank11280 said:


> Thank you. I was in an impression that these were closer to Harman Target IEM 2017. And if my assumption that Harman Target is not bad for composing and mixing is wrong, then please enlighten me what should I be looking for.
> 
> @FastAndClean how do these compare with ER4XR, if you have tried both?



In terms of a reliable IEM for Audio work, I have found the Tin Audio T2 to be very reliable. Actually, an award winning mastering engineer friend of mine bought my first set from me with minutes of hearing it !


----------



## mayank11280

jon parker said:


> In terms of a reliable IEM for Audio work, I have found the Tin Audio T2 to be very reliable. Actually, an award winning mastering engineer friend of mine bought my first set from me with minutes of hearing it !



That's some serious praise for these IEMs. Thank you, Jon, for the suggestion.

However, I am also looking for an upgrade to my AudioTechnica ATH-E40 and LZ-A4. Your advice is highly regarded.


----------



## mayank11280

FastAndClean said:


> i dont have the ER4XR, i have the older ER4S



Oh, I didn't know. I have had easier time making decisions in $100-200 range. In sub $300 range it has become more difficult, apparently.


----------



## FastAndClean

mayank11280 said:


> Oh, I didn't know. I have had easier time making decisions in $100-200 range. In sub $300 range it has become more difficult, apparently.


i will suggest you to get the new Etymotic Research ER2SE, it is dynamic driver tuned to their standards, a lot less expensive than the ER4 series and it is DD driver, lot more powerful and suited for DSP if you want compared to single BA ER4


----------



## baskingshark

mayank11280 said:


> Thank you. I was in an impression that these were closer to Harman Target IEM 2017. And if my assumption that Harman Target is not bad for composing and mixing is wrong, then please enlighten me what should I be looking for.
> 
> @FastAndClean how do these compare with ER4XR, if you have tried both?



Friend if u are looking for a very neutral set for mixing and recording, I can recommend the Audiotechnica M40X headphone. It's the most neutral gear I have heard and I use it for studio monitoring. Isolation is above average as it is a closed back headphone. I find it is so neutral that general music listening is boring with it, but it is perfect for audio work as it really let's you hear what the artiste intended in the music recording.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Oct 14, 2019)

mayank11280 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Could anyone help me choose between LZ-A6 and Audiosense T800? A comparison would be really helpful.
> 
> I prefer neutral sound over bass emphasised signature. Please suggest which one do you recommend.



I have both. So a quick comparison:
Soundstage: A6 is wider but not tall, like a commodious room with low ceiling, T800 is taller but less wide, like a normal room.
Bass: A6 has slightly less bass quantity than T800, and the bass of A6 is tighter. But T800 has very fun bass.
Mid: T800 is thick and very detailed. A6 is lighter and airier.
Treble: T800 is very detailed and safe. A6 is more extended with occasional harshness. It needs some foams to tame the overeager treble.
Separation: A6 is better than T800
Build quality and package: T800 is miles ahead of A6

All in all, I still can't decide which one is better, they are the King & Queen of my collection now. However, T800 is more suitable for vocals while A6 fares better with instruments.


----------



## peter123

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have both. So a quick comparison:
> Soundstage: A6 is wider but not tall, like a commodious room with low ceiling, T800 is taller but less wide, like a normal room.
> Bass: A6 has slightly less bass quantity than T800, and the bass of A6 is tighter. But T800 has very fun bass.
> Mid: T800 is thick and very detailed. A6 is lighter and airier.
> ...



Just out of curiosity, what filters are you using on the A6?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

peter123 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what filters are you using on the A6?



I use the black filters with two small pieces of foam put inside. In this way I can retain the amazing treble extension while reducing the peak.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mayank11280 said:


> Oh, I didn't know. I have had easier time making decisions in $100-200 range. In sub $300 range it has become more difficult, apparently.



As a suggestion, do consider that BA only or hybrids are susceptible to corrosion and will be heavy maintenance due to climate over here especially if you are investing $300


----------



## mayank11280

So, I am finally down to either of these choices: Etymotic Research ER4XR and LZ-A6. I understand that the sound signatures of these are dramatically different. However, I can imagine LZ-A6, on the lines of A4, would be at least as much tune-able. Now, the only two criteria are soundstage and detail.



Dani157 said:


> As a suggestion, do consider that BA only or hybrids are susceptible to corrosion and will be heavy maintenance due to climate over here especially if you are investing $300



Oh, that's something I didn't even consider before. Thank you.



Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have both. So a quick comparison:
> Soundstage: A6 is wider but not tall, like a commodious room with low ceiling, T800 is taller but less wide, like a normal room.
> Bass: A6 has slightly less bass quantity than T800, and the bass of A6 is tighter. But T800 has very fun bass.
> Mid: T800 is thick and very detailed. A6 is lighter and airier.
> ...



Thank you so much! Could you compare isolation and fit as well?



baskingshark said:


> Friend if u are looking for a very neutral set for mixing and recording, I can recommend the Audiotechnica M40X headphone. It's the most neutral gear I have heard and I use it for studio monitoring. Isolation is above average as it is a closed back headphone. I find it is so neutral that general music listening is boring with it, but it is perfect for audio work as it really let's you hear what the artiste intended in the music recording.



I mean, I need an IEM which can do a little of both, that's why I am inclined towards ER4XR more than ER4SR and even considering LZ-A6. However, I do agree, M40X are good neutral pair.



FastAndClean said:


> i will suggest you to get the new Etymotic Research ER2SE, it is dynamic driver tuned to their standards, a lot less expensive than the ER4 series and it is DD driver, lot more powerful and suited for DSP if you want compared to single BA ER4



That's a real out of the box suggestion. I am considering it now. I wasn't aware that they existed. Thank you @FastAndClean


----------



## Jackpot77

mayank11280 said:


> So, I am finally down to either of these choices: Etymotic Research ER4XR and LZ-A6. I understand that the sound signatures of these are dramatically different. However, I can imagine LZ-A6, on the lines of A4, would be at least as much tune-able. Now, the only two criteria are soundstage and detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another model for you to consider might be the Flare Audio "Flares Pro 2" - there is currently a discount advertised on Facebook with the code F25 which knocks 25% off the price. Neutral but musical, excellent IEM for the price in terms of resolution etc and Congress with a Bluetooth module and standard 3.5mm cable. Cable is proprietary so you can't swap for a balanced one but the Bluetooth module is balanced. Might be worth a look?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

For fit and isolation, T800 is much better than A6, although the former often gives me ear pressure because the air can't escape.


----------



## praxis22 (Oct 17, 2019)

I have the Blon BL03 and the Shuoer Tape inbound from amazon.de at present. Should arrive in 5 days or so. Will be interesting to see how they compare to the Tin P1 and the Okki OH10, both of which I have in my pocket at present. the Tin P1 is amazing, it's not for every track, and it's very much in your head, but at volume the sound and imaging is amazing to me. Try Adelle's 21 album on it, or even Mozart's Requiem Mass in D minor. Mesmerising.

EDIT: I also found 16 core cables (2 pin & CCX with your choice of 2.5/3.5/4.4 plugs) 14 Euro each, on Ebay.de 28 Euro was what I paid for the LinSoul C8 8 core from Amazon.de originally


----------



## olinko

Any AliExpress link out there for eartips with a longer nozzle? I've read that it's essential if you're buying the Blon BL03 because the nozzle is short.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 17, 2019)

Highly recommend these foam tips. Not only they have a wider opening ( T400)  but they sit a bit longer on earphones too. imo one of the best deals for tips. You get 20 pairs of whatever size your looking for not much money. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_4008647.subject_4







Been using these foams more than my symbios and my Spiral dots combined.


----------



## ericp10

Hello fellas! I haven't really bought any new iems or headphones in a while (still sticking with the AKG N5005, Sony Z5. UM ME.1 and iSine 20), but I was wondering if anyone else is hearing an upgrade in the new Apple Music player for iMacs? I have my Garage1217 Project Ember tube amp connected to my desktop iMac and my music seems to perform like never before with space, clarity, warmth and a superior wider soundstage. The Senn HD6XX sounds wider with deeper bass and the N5005 have become bass-audiophile giants with this new music player. The sound is better than many DACs/portable amps I've owned. Does anyone else hear this upgrade too?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Highly recommend these foam tips. Not only they have a wider opening ( T400)  but they sit a bit longer on earphones too. imo one of the best deals for tips. You get 20 pairs of whatever size your looking for not much money. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_4008647.subject_4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1. And they're available at a bargain price atm. Totally worth it


----------



## baskingshark

olinko said:


> Any AliExpress link out there for eartips with a longer nozzle? I've read that it's essential if you're buying the Blon BL03 because the nozzle is short.



I'm not a foams person, but a few of us BLON users that use silicone tips find that spinfits (which have a longer nozzle) fit the BLON perfectly. Some headfiers use the spinfit CP145, some the CP100. The CP100 has a narrower bore so it boosts the bass slightly (I'm a basshead, hence I use CP100). YMMV.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Highly recommend these foam tips. Not only they have a wider opening ( T400)  but they sit a bit longer on earphones too. imo one of the best deals for tips. You get 20 pairs of whatever size your looking for not much money. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_4008647.subject_4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, which ones have the right sized core/center to fit the BL 03? Is it the T400? They look alot like the Newbee foams I currently use on all my iems. Do these also have a smooth outer coating like the Newbees? I like foams more than silicones for isolation, but they have to be comfortable (Complys and Dekoni's are scratchy to me). How's the comfort and are these memory foam? The price is great, but I don't want to spend money on something I won't use. I'd take a multi pac in green if I could, since they would really stick out from my current red tips. Sorry...I know it's alot of questions, but would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## assassin10000 (Oct 17, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> So, which ones have the right sized core/center to fit the BL 03? Is it the T400? They look alot like the Newbee foams I currently use on all my iems. Do these also have a smooth outer coating like the Newbees? I like foams more than silicones for isolation, but they have to be comfortable (Complys and Dekoni's are scratchy to me). How's the comfort and are these memory foam? The price is great, but I don't want to spend money on something I won't use. I'd take a multi pac in green if I could, since they would really stick out from my current red tips. Sorry...I know it's alot of questions, but would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks!



Much smoother than comply's. Not as smooth as shure olives tho (my favorite foams).

Size info:


assassin10000 said:


> For future reference, the aliexpress foam tips bore sizes.
> 
> Listed to fit:
> 3.0+ mm = T100
> ...


----------



## olinko

assassin10000 said:


> Much smoother than comply's. Not as smooth as shure olives tho (my favorite foams).
> 
> Size info:



So....which one of the 'Ts' fits the Blon? I can't find the info anywhere on the Blon nozzle length/width


----------



## suman134

I Have had my pair of TSMR 2 a few days and I have to say that these are better than other multi Ba based earphones in its price range.

I will be posting a few picture and my initial impression soon.


----------



## suman134

mayank11280 said:


> So, I am finally down to either of these choices: Etymotic Research ER4XR and LZ-A6. I understand that the sound signatures of these are dramatically different. However, I can imagine LZ-A6, on the lines of A4, would be at least as much tune-able. Now, the only two criteria are soundstage and detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should look for something like TSMR 4 pro.


----------



## CesarBR

Have just received the BL03.
First impressions are extremely positive!
Cable is quite simple but usable in my opinion... Tips are crap but the biggest one with wider bore fitted me well, I guess I'm lucky.

Anyway, it's surreal for the price! It's quite neutral and has that nice coherent DD sound, wide soundstage...
Only thing I'd like is a bit more bass, but I think this may improve with better tips... I'll try it with the CP145...


----------



## SciOC

I'm listening to my KZ ZSX that I've newly received as of yesterday.

It says a lot about the current crop of chifi that something that sounds this good just sounds kind of boring to me right now....

I still think I prefer the KZ ZSR for the fun factor, even with the fuzzy detail on the ZSR, but the ZSX is a crowd pleaser.  KZ is finally zeroing in on cleaning up their house sound, next they need to work on their cable.  Seriously, the stock cables STILL don't have a chin slider?!?

Overall it just is sort of vanilla and nothing really wows (like the bass extension and staging of the bq3, or the unique sound of the spring 1, or the superbly refined tuning and presence of the bl-03).  In my current buying spree, I'd put it right with the DB3 and blon bl-03.  Good, competent, but not particularly special or unique.  Comparatively, the DB3 and blon are better values.

Looking forward to comparing it to the TRN v90...


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 18, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> So, which ones have the right sized core/center to fit the BL 03? Is it the T400? They look alot like the Newbee foams I currently use on all my iems. Do these also have a smooth outer coating like the Newbees? I like foams more than silicones for isolation, but they have to be comfortable (Complys and Dekoni's are scratchy to me). How's the comfort and are these memory foam? The price is great, but I don't want to spend money on something I won't use. I'd take a multi pac in green if I could, since they would really stick out from my current red tips. Sorry...I know it's alot of questions, but would really appreciate your feedback. Thanks!









 These foams have a smooth coating outside and is very much more comfier than other foams Complys and Dekonis. Way cheaper and also happens to be the best foams  I use.

Been only using the T400/T500 model shown here. Nice Large opening. These foams sound more like silicones than foams.
I am having our buddy Dannybai try out the foams on his blons will let you all know how they work.

Just got confirmation. These exact foams works great on the Blons.


----------



## IcedFrosty

Just saw this new product, 

TFZ KING EDITION Dynamic Driver HiFi In-ear Earphone with 2 Tuning Switches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FluUdp9A

Interesting, especially that impedance setting, like in their flagship SG3. 

Sorry, can't show images, since I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> These foams have a smooth coating outside and is very much more comfier than other foams Complys and Dekonis. Way cheaper and also happens to be the best foams  I use.
> 
> Been only using the T400/T500 model shown here. Nice Large opening. These foams sound more like silicones than foams.
> I am having our buddy Dannybai try out the foams on his blons will let you all know how they work.
> ...


Ok...thanks bro! I'm gonna order a set on Ali on 11/11. Also still want the DB3 and BL03. Need to get balanced cables for both too. OMG...my poor wallet! Just hoping that the sales will help get me in at about $75-80 with shipping included. Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-2. Really engaging sound & perfect entry level to the Tansio Mirai line-up. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## activatorfly

Finally posted my *NiceHCK DB3* review...cheers! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db3.23966/reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

i got a little confession....the NX7 kicks all sorts of a**. the Sennheiser's and JVC's have rival detail retrieval, but the excellent fit combined with the very matured sound (hundreds of hours of on use) these have developed, I just can't put them down. They are my go to for the foreseeable future (or until Jim improves on their sound and design, or another amazing discovery comes our way). 

CHEERS!!!


----------



## jant71

Got my TAPE in today...



I'll drop a couple of tidbits that should already have been passed down but people just want to talk about graphs. As you can see(but not close enough really to tell) but they work both wearing styles no problem and I am wearing them down there in my BT set up. of course just plug the R cable into L side and vice versa so you are swapped.




They are also two position post earphones where you can adjust seal and bass amount and the fit depth. So, wearing down with your normal tips can be easier on the outer post so they insert deeper etc. 




Using them there with ADV tips and the FiiO short cable and Mee BTR and they sound excellent but not exactly stock. Need to test them out but sounds like they may have a nice balance unless the Fiio cable is doing it and the wider than stock tips cause I am using dynamic music mode and that does push the bass and treble more than Cinema ear off. Some say they are V but not much at all to me in this configuration. Again, not exactly stock and even with the added treble it is controlled. Way better here how some real brightness is kept under control. Very impressed with the even if under BT at the moment but I can hear it is nice and bright but no negatives. Was using the second post so not as deep a seal so I'll have to test if they are brighter that way to my ears.

Way too early except they seem to have great bass and sparkly but nicely controlled treble and very accurate vocals. They seem pretty versatile regarding fit. Smaller than my last main use model, the King III, and a nicer fit. Being able to wear both ways and adjust the fit depth should make these able to fit most everyone without issue.


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the $1300 AME Argent Custom Hybrid Electrostatic earphone with 4 BAs and 2 piezos.
*


Spoiler: Looks like this






*


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Discover the $1300 AME Argent Custom Hybrid Electrostatic earphone with 4 BAs and 2 piezos.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why so expensive?


----------



## activatorfly

Here's my *Blon BL-03 *review!...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews#review-22812


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> why so expensive?


I don't know.


----------



## Dsnuts

BGVP DH3 on sale on the Drop https://drop.com/buy/bgvp-dh3-iem


----------



## baskingshark

iBasso are releasing a new IEM called the iBasso AM05:
https://hifigo.com/products/ibasso-...r-wired-4-channel-iem-hifi-earphone-with-mmcx



 

I used google translate for this on the web, it seems it has:
1) 5 knowles BA
2) Gold-plated MMCX connectors with thicker coatings - seems it is more durable than a standard MMCX connector, but not sure if it's a gimmick or not
3) Aftermarket Knowles filters can be used (like in the Shures and Audiosense models), to let audiophiles tune the sound signature if they wish to

Seems IBasso has generally good reviews from users, though I admit I haven't heard an iBasso IEM before.
I think they're retailing it at $299 USD and just for comparisons' sake, the Audiosense T800 is also at the same price but has 8 Knowles BA. I know driver count is not as important as tuning, but this AM05 is gonna face quite a lot of competition at that price range.


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> iBasso are releasing a new IEM called the iBasso AM05:
> https://hifigo.com/products/ibasso-...r-wired-4-channel-iem-hifi-earphone-with-mmcx
> 
> 
> ...


I have little doubt that it will be a nice sounding IEM.  Ibasso makes solid gear for reasonable prices.

Will it be the best of the best?  Probably not, but a safe bet for the risk adverse as it's backed by a good brand.  I'd pay a little extra for an ibasso product versus other random chifi brands.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> I have little doubt that it will be a nice sounding IEM.  Ibasso makes solid gear for reasonable prices.
> 
> Will it be the best of the best?  Probably not, but a safe bet for the risk adverse as it's backed by a good brand.  I'd pay a little extra for an ibasso product versus other random chifi brands.



Yeah they look like a very reputable brand to me, though as I said I haven't tried their IEMs before, but reviews are quite favourable for their gear. More good quality CHIFI products is good for us consumers and also makes sure the western brands stay on their toes and keep their prices low for us.

Though it is iBasso's first foray into a pure multi BA set. I'll be interested in first adopter reviews on the tuning. It's also good they are using knowles instead of the usual CHIFI bellsings.


----------



## DynamicEars

ibasso IEM normally wont be bad, at least a safe buy but it wont guarantee best sound, safe, good but cant be really great or best. Still have IT01 with me for punchy v shaped iem, pass on IT01s and prefer Kanas Pro instead.
But this one is quite a looker


----------



## gigaben

PeterDLai said:


> Another member here posted a picture of the BLON BL-03 with the stock NX7 cable. It does appear that the extra protrusion causes there to be a gap in between the end of the plastic shroud and the earphone housing.



I picked up a balanced NICEHCK cable made for the NX7 for about $30...close but no cigar on the BLON.  There's about a 1.5mm-ish gap but I think that's as good as it gets, for now anyway.   TFZ also uses the same style connector BTW but they don't seem to sell any cheap balanced cables.

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...5d&abbucket=1&sku_properties=122216547:119521


----------



## gigaben

gigaben said:


> I picked up a balanced NICEHCK cable made for the NX7 for about $30...close but no cigar on the BLON.  There's about a 1.5mm-ish gap but I think that's as good as it gets, for now anyway.   TFZ also uses the same style connector BTW but they don't seem to sell any cheap balanced cables.
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...5d&abbucket=1&sku_properties=122216547:119521



Based on this, I think if anyone was looking to pair the BLON with a BT cable, the TFZ BC-02 would probably be your best bet.

https://penonaudio.com/tfz-bc-02-2pin-bluetooth-cable.html?search=tfz bc-02


----------



## darmanastartes

gigaben said:


> I picked up a balanced NICEHCK cable made for the NX7 for about $30...close but no cigar on the BLON.  There's about a 1.5mm-ish gap but I think that's as good as it gets, for now anyway.   TFZ also uses the same style connector BTW but they don't seem to sell any cheap balanced cables.
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...5d&abbucket=1&sku_properties=122216547:119521


It's interesting that there appears to be more connector showing with that cable than with the stock NX7/DB3 cable. I'm the member who posted the original pic btw.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm ready to talk more on the Shuoer Tape. I think it is an excellent earphone. I think I figured it out during my listening especially low level listening. Think I can hear, in the sound, how it works. The Tape have one of these new combo driver units. Spring 1 and others have the piezo and dynamic in one unit and these have a low volt electrostat and dynamic in one unit.

To my ears, the low volt electrostat is the full range and the dynamic is bass up to the mids and seems to fade fast going into the treble. The dynamic is impressively tight and matches the electro nicely. Esp. in lower level listening I can hear the electro reaching impressively low and lower than it's dynamic can. The dynamic has more strength and power and amount while the "stat" somehow weaves in added textures and nuances and detail. Additive but still cohesive. The stat has impressive ability but would be to tight and clean and light lower in the range on it's own but it still has great realistic sound more like a dynamic and matches better with a dynamic. More power and volume and the dynamic does assert it self more. YMMV with your recipe of gear though to what the bass can combine to hear the two drivers mixing. No matter what, you get quality bass with resolution and at least some quickness. You'll always get a large round stage with the unique overlapping of it's elements. Just the amount of bass can be difference since I hear the dynamic raise and lower with volume and cable change.  Can be a bit picky with sources, more unamped than amped, and I have seen some say they are bright but then fixed them up quick with copper cables or more power but they do not need to be amped. Easy to drive but they will be less picky with more power. Ditch the soft tips including the stock as that is not the best choice. I would recommend them fully to everyone in the discovery thread as they will either love them as is or with a quick tweak they will be dialed in since most here will try to perfect everything they try anyhow. That seems to be the only way it goes wrong when it does. Just staying in the right range in between too much bass from the dynamic(which is less likely to occur) or too much in the way of brightness from the stat part since it is clear and somewhat bright to begin with so closer to being pushed with a source that also pushed the high end.

The sound is dual driver done right. This doesn't happen as much as it should esp in Chi-Fi. Quite a few duals sound good but are not truly done right. There is a difference between just tuning well and getting the most benefit of two drivers. The two drivers add to each other while still being wonderfully matched to be coherent. The true benefit of two drivers is to provide sounds and location that the single driver can't and to blend in and weave things together.

 Many, many hybrids out in the tape price range also but, more times than not, they are using armatures more to work the detail and extension in the highs. Some tuning to blend the dynamic/armature crossover area and trying to stave off peaks in the armatures up high but not giving a sonic picture the Tape does with the well matched but different drivers revealing more elements and nuance and portraying them distinctly and yet uniquely blended together.  I hear the Tape having a spherical stage that is quite large but not really huge as it would be with up and lower L/R corners that are not part of a sphere. Great balance front to back and right to left and up/down being spherical. No inconsistency where obvious differences in width or height or lack of depth will be so apparent and take away from the sound picture.

The Tape does it's blending up into where the lower treble begins. Vocals exhibit the same behavior and it can separate vocals impressively but also put them together next to each other. My last $100-ish single driver, the King III, does have a solid DLC or "diamond" driver and it can separate things out impressively too but it would space out and place vocals differently. More linear and can't fold in on itself for a descriptive term. Just seems more right and real in the presentation the way the Tape does it.

 So, they are overlapping more and combining in an excellent way. A way that has always seemed better to me. The Tapes driver have supremely controlled bass and surprising low reach even at low volume. The mids are not the obvious crossover point to my ears and the treble is more integrated into the whole. More coming from the drum kit in the way that sounds more natural and less linear or Bass to Mids to Treble than single drivers do or similarly priced hybrids can. Where, if you have the ears, you can hear the armature and dynamic difference or that the treble is coming from a different area of a single dynamic. Low reaching bass with control, layering, texture, detail, and positioning. if it is there in the bass it will dig it out. groovy bass guitar riffs, sub kicks, speedy snare hits. Mids are rich yet still clean and tight and yet vocals separated like nuts are not improperly placed or oddly far apart. Treble that is sparkly and clean and quick but more of a dynamic/stat style that many like more than the armature type. A notch above what we hear in the $129 range where it is far from perfect and there is usually at least a little something off that we can pick at but may not given the expectations at the price. That treble is more incorporated in the whole instead of stretching out in that linear way but still shines bright after the dynamic portion dives off.

Again, I think this is one everyone should get. Fun, even if you have to dial it in a bit to be just right. Engaging, great technical ability, and higher on the scale of a real sonic picture and less the linear left to right kind of soundscape. A great low listening earphone as well giving you a little bedtime stat sound. For me comfy and nicely shaped and I have actually stuck with the straight down wearing style. A more real speaker like sound blending very competent combo driver that presents in a natural and engaging way. Crossing over to having the personality and" it" factor when others just don't have that but sound like they are trying to combine drivers and get things right but don't go that next step and have anything unique or special and blend into the crowded Chi-Fi scene. The Tape is a bit understated with it's industrial/retro look but where it can stand out is with it's sound.


----------



## mochill

https://drop.com/buy/final-audio-design-e500


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> https://drop.com/buy/final-audio-design-e500



Would be interesting to compare the performance of this to the ADV Nismo Jr. since both claim high precision imaging and spatial accuracy for music and gaming.


----------



## tsoltan

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So everything arrives. And the fight begins.
> 
> The Tribrid Tribe: NiceHCK F3 - BQEYZ Spring1 - LZ A6 - NiceHCK NX7 - ... ****
> The DD Division: Semkarch CNT-1 - Sennheiser IE40 Pro - Blon BL-03 - I-INTO i8 - UiiSii CM5 - Hifi-BCD X10 - MH755 (in my pocket, forgot to put out)
> ...



Hey man
And what are the winners in every category for you and maybe the king of all? 11.11 is coming=)


----------



## RevPizzaguy

jant71 said:


> Would be interesting to compare the performance of this to the ADV Nismo Jr. since both claim high precision imaging and spatial accuracy for music and gaming.



Yeah, definitely interested in these if they are pretty neutral like the E1000's. For $21 shipped with 5 pairs of tips, seems worth the experiment?


----------



## Cevisi

https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t4


----------



## jant71

No thanks on the T4. Ultra unique design? Same old Tin HiFi design slightly changed. Okay fit and okay looks. CNT, been there done that as well. 

They use the housing they know so not much R&D as if they went with another style but yet they have been inching along. You know it well enough so this T4 needs to be a bigger step up soundwise. If T4 is to T3 as T3 is to the T2 then they aren't quite keeping up with the Chi-Fi Jones'.  Annnd, they talk about the design more than the sound which is not a good sign.


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> No thanks on the T4. Ultra unique design? Same old Tin HiFi design slightly changed. Okay fit and okay looks. CNT, been there done that as well.
> 
> They use the housing they know so not much R&D as if they went with another style but yet they have been inching along. You know it well enough so this T4 needs to be a bigger step up soundwise. If T4 is to T3 as T3 is to the T2 then they aren't quite keeping up with the Chi-Fi Jones'.  Annnd, they talk about the design more than the sound which is not a good sign.


I've tried the T2, T3 & the P1.  Took me a while, to realize that I'm not the Tin HiFi target audience.  

Even if the T4 is more like the Blon BL-03 or the Kanas line, I've already got those, so no need to replicate.


----------



## baskingshark

Cevisi said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t4



It really looks like an airplane engine turbine LOL.
Anyone knows what the tuning is like for this set?


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> It really looks like an airplane engine turbine LOL.
> Anyone knows what the tuning is like for this set?




 

Source: BGGAR


----------



## baskingshark

Cevisi said:


> Source: BGGAR



Thanks. I'll probably give it a miss due to the 2 - 4 kHZ CHIFI peak. But of course graphs don't tell the full story, will wait for early adopter reviews too.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

from a dual dynamic to a dynamic and armature to a single dynamic....tin hifi is interesting, and peaks are their signature. i've tried and have all three of the first (excluding the p1).


----------



## Nobassnohead

Hello i have sony mdr 1r over ear headphone and i have been use it for 4 years. İ recently got my v30 and my mdr1r got her full potential .im pretty happy with mdr1r but sometimes i feel it s not enough for low end bass and im looking for iem. So this is my story and here comes my question 
İf i will buy nicehck db3 can i happy with it or i should buy cca c12?
Are these iems can give me mdr1r's sound quality with bass?
Thank you for replies
And sorry for my english


----------



## zachmal

Can you guys recommend a IEM similar to the BLON BL-03 for side-sleeping with replaceable cable & lower price ?

(They seem really great but could be a bit above budget for me with additional purchases on 11:11. If there is no such thing then that also would be okay - couldn't help it then)


----------



## DBaldock9

zachmal said:


> Can you guys recommend a IEM similar to the BLON BL-03 for side-sleeping with replaceable cable & lower price ?
> 
> (They seem really great but could be a bit above budget for me with additional purchases on 11:11. If there is no such thing then that also would be okay - couldn't help it then)



Currently, my two favorite earphones, that are comfortable in my ears while sleeping, are the Pizen PianoTrio [$24] and the Tennmak Pro [$23].


----------



## DynamicEars

Nobassnohead said:


> Hello i have sony mdr 1r over ear headphone and i have been use it for 4 years. İ recently got my v30 and my mdr1r got her full potential .im pretty happy with mdr1r but sometimes i feel it s not enough for low end bass and im looking for iem. So this is my story and here comes my question
> İf i will buy nicehck db3 can i happy with it or i should buy cca c12?
> Are these iems can give me mdr1r's sound quality with bass?
> Thank you for replies
> And sorry for my english



how much are your budget? do you prefer punchy big in quantity or just average balance level but with great quality, texture, etc?


----------



## zachmal

DBaldock9 said:


> Currently, my two favorite earphones, that are comfortable in my ears while sleeping, are the Pizen PianoTrio [$24] and the Tennmak Pro [$23].



would you recommend those over the Audiosense T180 ?

Thanks !


----------



## Nobassnohead

DynamicEars said:


> how much are your budget? do you prefer punchy big in quantity or just average balance level but with great quality, texture, etc?


İ prefer good detailed bass with good detail and sound stage. Also i dont want to hear treble sparkle what is most important thing about the headphone choice for me.
My budget is under 45 dolars. 
Thank you for your reply


----------



## DBaldock9

zachmal said:


> would you recommend those over the Audiosense T180 ?
> 
> Thanks !



Probably, because of these two things:
1.)  Due to the limited variety of tips that will fit on the really narrow nozzle of the Audio Sense earphones, I do find that I can find more comfortable tips for sleeping, that will fit on the Pizen PianoTrio and Tennmak Pro.
2.)  For "regular" listening, the Audio Sense T180 is more "balanced".  For sleeping, I prefer to have a "warmer" sound, and both the Pizen PianoTrio and Tennmak Pro have more Bass / Lower Mid-Bass than the T180.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nobassnohead said:


> İ prefer good detailed bass with good detail and sound stage. Also i dont want to hear treble sparkle what is most important thing about the headphone choice for me.
> My budget is under 45 dolars.
> Thank you for your reply



well BLON BL-03, but they have a little bit sparkle but just nice, not overdo and i won't call them bright IEM. For the $30 they are great for me


----------



## 1clearhead

DynamicEars said:


> well BLON BL-03, but they have a little bit sparkle but just nice, not overdo and i won't call them bright IEM. For the $30 they are great for me


+1 ...I second your opinion!


----------



## RevPizzaguy

BL-03's have a decent top end, but don't have the "air" that a good balanced armature can deliver. Bass is still too much for me, though...


----------



## SciOC

RevPizzaguy said:


> BL-03's have a decent top end, but don't have the "air" that a good balanced armature can deliver. Bass is still too much for me, though...


+1 for a highly accurate usage of quotation marks given the paradox of how a BA operates versus how it sounds.

My recommendation would be the TRN v90.  Best of the bunch for <$45 that I've heard.  The $11 v60 is almost as good in a lot of regards though....


----------



## RevPizzaguy

Haha, yep... good BA's just seem to have that delicateness that I just can't find in a dynamic. Ironic that the "air" I like doesn't come from the driver that moves air


----------



## SciOC

RevPizzaguy said:


> Haha, yep... good BA's just seem to have that delicateness that I just can't find in a dynamic. Ironic that the "air" I like doesn't come from the driver that moves air


I admit, I chuckled when I read it.  This just tells me how deep in the rabbit hole i am....

IEM humor, I guess...


----------



## requal

RevPizzaguy said:


> BL-03's have a decent top end, but don't have the "air" that a good balanced armature can deliver. Bass is still too much for me, though...


If you want air take GuideRays Gr-I, low is not as prominent, but hits hard. GR-I is even bit smoother then V90.


----------



## zachmal

DBaldock9 said:


> Probably, because of these two things:
> 1.)  Due to the limited variety of tips that will fit on the really narrow nozzle of the Audio Sense earphones, I do find that I can find more comfortable tips for sleeping, that will fit on the Pizen PianoTrio and Tennmak Pro.
> 2.)  For "regular" listening, the Audio Sense T180 is more "balanced".  For sleeping, I prefer to have a "warmer" sound, and both the Pizen PianoTrio and Tennmak Pro have more Bass / Lower Mid-Bass than the T180.



>1.) Due to the limited variety of tips that will fit on the really narrow nozzle of the Audio Sense earphones [snip]

yep, that's been bothering me as well,

so both the Pizen and Tennmak have the 4 mm nozzles, "regular" nozzles glad to read that !

>2.)  For "regular" listening, the Audio Sense T180 is more "balanced".  For sleeping, I prefer to have a "warmer" sound [snip]

agreed, a warmer sound is more relaxing and calming analytical output is contra-productive


Thanks !


----------



## superuser1

I thought BLON had a dedicated thread and we were done talking about them here...


----------



## DynamicEars

superuser1 said:


> I thought BLON had a dedicated thread and we were done talking about them here...



sorry i just recommend to user that ask for recommendation and thought BLON is a nice recommendation thats all. V90 also have nice textured bass as @SciOC suggest, but if you like v shaped signature.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

DynamicEars said:


> sorry i just recommend to user that ask for recommendation and thought BLON is a nice recommendation thats all. V90 also have nice textured bass as @SciOC suggest, but if you like v shaped signature.



Man, dont ever apologize for helpin another member.
This is a public forum and you answered an inquiry.


----------



## superuser1

DynamicEars said:


> sorry i just recommend to user that ask for recommendation and thought BLON is a nice recommendation thats all. V90 also have nice textured bass as @SciOC suggest, but if you like v shaped signature.


Nothing to be sorry about my friend.. i was merely letting out my frustration


----------



## superuser1

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Man, dont ever apologize for helpin another member.
> This is a public forum and you answered an inquiry.


Well said Trojan master


----------



## JDxx

baskingshark said:


> It really looks like an airplane engine turbine LOL.



Probably recycling those 737 MAX engines [grounded, ofc!]


----------



## chinerino

Any thoughts on Final E500? whats the catch?


----------



## mochill

https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-zodiac.html


----------



## zepmaj

DannyBai said:


> I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.


Could you share some comparison between two, i am trying to decide for 11.11, Blon + proper cable or Spring 1.


----------



## RevPizzaguy

chinerino said:


> Any thoughts on Final E500? whats the catch?



I just ordered one yesterday from Drop, so we'll see when it comes in! (expected ship date is November 26th).


----------



## phixion

Are there any discussions on the new AirPod Pro's yet?


----------



## chinerino

RevPizzaguy said:


> I just ordered one yesterday from Drop, so we'll see when it comes in! (expected ship date is November 26th).


oh damn so longggg was thinking to buy straight from Final jap website


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2019)

So what are people looking at with the upcomming 11.11 sales.?

Personally I am always looking at the many cables on the sales day. With a few phones.

Some noteable deals.
 Blons for $26
DB3 for $16ish
NX7s for $65 
ME80 buds for $17
Toneking 9 tails for $80


----------



## chickenmoon

Penon has the Ourart Wine discounted for 11/11. It's never been discounted before . I might get it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2019)

So this is new to me. Anyone know anything about this DLC dynamic earphone from FAAEAL-- FAIL? @ $55 during sales period





Specifications:
Brand:Hibiscus
Type:In-ear
Weight:20g
Cable Length:1.25m
Jack Type:3.5mm
Rated Power:5mW
Speaker Impedance:32Ω
Sensitivity:110dB
Frequency Range:20-20,000Hz
Vocalism Principleynamic
Diaphragmiamond Like Carbon
Unit Diameter:10mm
Core:5N LC-OFC





Comes with a nice cable too. Looks like this one might be decent.


----------



## Carlsan

Unfortunate name.

FAAEAL-- FAIL


----------



## SciOC

zepmaj said:


> Could you share some comparison between two, i am trying to decide for 11.11, Blon + proper cable or Spring 1.


Depends what you're looking for.  Based on my current crop i don't think the blon are really anything special but I don't think most people would like the spring 1, especially at their price.

What signature are you looking for?

My favorite all around pairs of my current harvest are the trn v90 and bqeyz bq3.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new to me. Anyone know anything about this DMC dynamic earphone from FAAEAL-- FAIL? @ $55 during sales period
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting....  Might be a diamond in the rough but the timing couldn't be worse with the blon bl-03 being so popular and the tin t4 coming out...


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 30, 2019)

Them FAIL Hibiscus earphones might have a big wide stage due to that larger housing they are using. It does have some potential. Bass looks good. Upper mids emphasis but if the sound has a big wide sound to it could be a good one for $55 they are asking for a pair. Might be worth investigating. On their web page it is mostly earbuds so these might be their highest end in ears.

Upon more careful inspection. These shells look like OEM earphones shells that are used for the DB3 NX7 and KZ earphones. So  not really a new design housing wise.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new to me. Anyone know anything about this DLC dynamic earphone from FAAEAL-- FAIL? @ $55 during sales period
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting and the cable looks great, now the biggest issue is adjusting the frequency curve.


----------



## mbwilson111

The name was originally FAREAL, but the font used made the R and the A look so much alike that the name somehow just became FAAEAL.  So what was once probably pronounced fa real became fa eal.  They have many excellent earbuds.  I have several.

Let's not say fail.


----------



## FastAndClean

it has the same driver as Tanchjim cora (oxygen, blon, CNT1?)


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new to me. Anyone know anything about this DLC dynamic earphone from FAAEAL-- FAIL? @ $55 during sales period
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks tempting... but I'm trying to cut down on my Carbo intake though... need to reduce my waistline 

joking aside, I'm more curious on what that hybrid they use as a comparison. the graph is more interesting


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new to me. Anyone know anything about this DLC dynamic earphone from FAAEAL-- FAIL? @ $55 during sales period
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Slater has mentioned about about these few days back and he ordered 1. Hopefully can hear from him soon with comparison to BLON


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So what are people looking at with the upcomming 11.11 sales.?
> 
> Personally I am always looking at the many cables on the sales day. With a few phones.
> 
> ...



I'm probably gonna get some NICEHCK copper 8 core cables @ $6 - 7USD and some KZ hard cases ($1 USD each LOL).

I'm also looking at the:
TFZ Tequila - $85 USD
BLON cardinal/blue jay - $72 USD - after the success of the BLON BL-03, I'm interested to see what their higher end IEMs can do. No FR or reviews so far though
Toneking 1Q - new single DD IEM release from Toneking - $86 USD
Maybe the Tin HIFI T4 and Fearless Audio new single DD if they release in time for 11/11

Can only afford one (if I do purchase any), but I'm seeing how many coupons I can stack for them.

I was also looking out for the BQEYZ Spring 1, but looks like it ain't discounted for 11/11, oh well.

Ninetails for $80 USD and maybe even lower if u stack some coupons, is a very good deal IMHO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mochill said:


> https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-zodiac.html



$1,300?! i wouldn't spend $130 on something like this. Not when there's equivalent performers in the $100-$200 range every day, and iem's like the NX7 which are getting closer and closer to my much more expensive sets. HARD PASS!


----------



## DannyBai

zepmaj said:


> Could you share some comparison between two, i am trying to decide for 11.11, Blon + proper cable or Spring 1.


I hear the Spring 1 to be more even balanced. Blon’s have more forward vocals and I prefer it over the Spring 1. Blon’s have bigger bass and more sub-bass. I prefer the bass on the Blon’s. Spring 1 is more mid-bass but less bass overall. Spring 1 is quite detailed and more so then the Blon’s. Bigger stage on the Spring 1. I find the Blon’s to be more of a fun sounding earphone and the better value of the two. More treble details on the Spring 1. Neither are fatiguing. Blon’s are way easier to drive. Hope that helps.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> $1,300?! i wouldn't spend $130 on something like this. Not when there's equivalent performers in the $100-$200 range every day, and iem's like the NX7 which are getting closer and closer to my much more expensive sets. HARD PASS!


You don't need it


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

@Dsnuts, Can you post the link for those FALALALA'S??? I might take one for the team?


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> @Dsnuts, Can you post the link for those FALALALA'S??? I might take one for the team?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000268695685.html

I was just looking at it on AE when u posted this, there's a FR in the link too. I'm a bit hesistant about it due to the 2 - 4 kHz usual CHIFI peak.
I think Slater has ordered it and will give us a comparison with other single DD sets, but I'm not sure if he can receive it before 11/11 to give a review


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000268695685.html
> 
> I was just looking at it on AE when u posted this, there's a FR in the link too. I'm a bit hesistant about it due to the 2 - 4 kHz usual CHIFI peak.
> I think Slater has ordered it and will give us a comparison with other single DD sets, but I'm not sure if he can receive it before 11/11 to give a review



Thanks.


----------



## Cevisi

This guy seems very happy listening to the falafel fail. This carbo thing must be real we shouldn't let go the oppoty to try this eraphone. Maybe its our driam


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> I'm probably gonna get some NICEHCK copper 8 core cables @ $6 - 7USD and some KZ hard cases ($1 USD each LOL).
> 
> I'm also looking at the:
> TFZ Tequila - $89 USD
> ...


Ha, I'm almost the same.  In going to pick up probably 6-8 hard cases, and probably 10 cables, mostly the 16 core copper, 4.4mm 2 pin, but a couple SPC too...

Skip the tequila (trade for something?), I have it, is not special...  The Ninetails seem much more intriguing.  I have my eye on that, the nicehck m6, trn im2, trn ba5, ****, **** pro, and tfz no.3.  hopefully I control myself and don't get ALL of them.


----------



## DynamicEars

DannyBai said:


> I hear the Spring 1 to be more even balanced. Blon’s have more forward vocals and I prefer it over the Spring 1. Blon’s have bigger bass and more sub-bass. I prefer the bass on the Blon’s. Spring 1 is more mid-bass but less bass overall. Spring 1 is quite detailed and more so then the Blon’s. Bigger stage on the Spring 1. I find the Blon’s to be more of a fun sounding earphone and the better value of the two. More treble details on the Spring 1. Neither are fatiguing. Blon’s are way easier to drive. Hope that helps.



nice impressions, more or less i heard same things. If you want to try remove the grill (to remove the cloth mesh, everything is going to change on spring 1, just look at bqeyz thread)


----------



## zachmal

baskingshark said:


> I'm probably gonna get some NICEHCK copper 8 core cables @ $6 - 7USD and some KZ hard cases ($1 USD each LOL).
> 
> I'm also looking at the:
> TFZ Tequila - $85 USD
> ...



where do you guys usually get those coupons ?

you're not referring to select coupons, are you ?


----------



## baskingshark

zachmal said:


> where do you guys usually get those coupons ?
> 
> you're not referring to select coupons, are you ?



There are a few kind of AE coupons:
1) They generally give a "Few dollars off coupon" for minimum spend at the start of all big sales - that can be used storewide, one time coupon
2) Select coupons that are store specific, need minimum spend at that particular store
3) Other coupons u can get by playing their app games or exchanging coins - I think there's minimum spend too. If u log in daily to their app to do some tasks, u get coins.
4) New customer coupon
5) Store provided coupons for old customers/special promotions/if u PM the seller

Some of the coupons are stackable and ain't mutually exclusive, and they stack on top of the existing sale price. With coupon gymnastics, u can sometimes get close to $20 USD off some stuff.


----------



## Nobassnohead

Ty for recommendations. İ think im going to buy blon bl 03. My sony mdr 1r is really really good headphone with good sound stage and seperation excelent mids( especially women vocals) good treble and bad sub bass especially low end. İ hope i will find what im looking for with blon . i was looking for nicehck db3 which is 10 dolar lesser than blon. İ can buy good cable with that budget. İ have a time also İm waiting 11.11 discount.
Btw i cant find english db3 review in youtube because of that i dont have too much opinnion about it. So im waiting some comparision between two( blon and db3)


----------



## baskingshark

Nobassnohead said:


> Ty for recommendations. İ think im going to buy blon bl 03. My sony mdr 1r is really really good headphone with good sound stage and seperation excelent mids( especially women vocals) good treble and bad sub bass especially low end. İ hope i will find what im looking for with blon . i was looking for nicehck db3 which is 10 dolar lesser than blon. İ can buy good cable with that budget. İ have a time also İm waiting 11.11 discount.
> Btw i cant find english db3 review in youtube because of that i dont have too much opinnion about it. So im waiting some comparision between two( blon and db3)



IMHO, I don't think most IEMs can compete with headphones in the soundstage department, and the BLON soundstage is not the widest compared to other IEMs. The BLONs also have above average instrument separation, but they won't be as good in this department as some multi BA/hybrid IEMs. The BLON is quite bassy in the midbass, but the subbass has a roll off.

So maybe just to keep your expectations in check if u wanna find the same sound signature in the BLONs as in the Sony MDR 1R.
But it is a great pair for sub $30. Though u might need other eartips +/- cable change as the stock eartips (especially) are quite poor fitting for most westerners.


----------



## Nobassnohead

baskingshark said:


> IMHO, I don't think most IEMs can compete with headphones in the soundstage department, and the BLON soundstage is not the widest compared to other IEMs. The BLONs also have above average instrument separation, but they won't be as good in this department as some multi BA/hybrid IEMs. The BLON is quite bassy in the midbass, but the subbass has a roll off.
> 
> So maybe just to keep your expectations in check if u wanna find the same sound signature in the BLONs as in the Sony MDR 1R.
> But it is a great pair for sub $30. Though u might need other eartips +/- cable change as the stock eartips (especially) are quite poor fitting for most westerners.


Ty for your reply its important to me because im looking for diffrent tastes like good mid and good subbass and mid bass with less treble. So with your commend i m going to buy cca c12 or nicechk db3 ty . i believe blon is a good iem but iwant sub bass. Thank you again


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2019)

Nobassnohead said:


> Ty for your reply its important to me because im looking for diffrent tastes like good mid and good subbass and mid bass with less treble. So with your commend i m going to buy cca c12 or nicechk db3 ty . i believe blon is a good iem but iwant sub bass. Thank you again



I'm not sure how is the subbass on the CCA C12 and DB3 as I don't have them, so maybe u can check with the rest. All the best in your search for an IEM!


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Nov 1, 2019)

I think now it's time for me to chime in.
I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all

*$200-300*
It's a tie between LZ A6 and Audiosense T800, and they both sound equal to, or better than FH7, DK-4001, IE 400 - 500 Pro, Andromeda, IER-M9 depending on your music tastes

*LZ A6* - The temperamental king
Pros: excellent treble detail and extension, tight and strong subbass, versatility, excellent wide soundstage (not tall) ==> technical abilities
Cons: some sibilance coming with treble extension
Remedy: copper cable, small pieces of foam inside the 10-40kHz filters
9/10

*Audiosense T800* - The proper queen
Pro: excellent mid detail, strong and fun bass, safer treble than A6
Con: bass can feel slightly slow
Remedy: pure silver cable, tip rollings
9/10

*$150 - 200*
I don't own anything in this range, but auditioned IKKO OH10 (8/10) and Moondrop KXXS (7.5/10).
OH10 is better and quite good for the price, although both OH10 and KXXS don't give me the wow. They don't sound better than the $50-150 offerings in my collection (otherwise I would buy them)

*$50 - 150*
The most crowded arena

*BQEYZ Spring 1*
Pros: detailed, warm, excellent mid, good bass, holographic soundstage
Cons: slightly thin treble
Remedy: pure silver cable, nozzle screen removal, tips rolling
8/10

*Shuoer Tape*
Pros: hi-mid and high detail, strong and fun bass, wow factor
Cons: slightly shouty with female vocals, the 3kHz peak sometimes masks details in some areas
Remedy: Ostry OS200 tips
7.75

*Sennheiser IE 40 Pro*
Pros: excellent mid detail for DD, warm mid, very wide soundstage (not tall though)
Cons: subbass roll-off, slightly thin treble
Remedy: copper custom cable, tips rolling
8/10

*NiceHCK NX7*
Pros: very detailed, tight strong bass, wide soundstage
Cons: 8 kHz fatiguing peak
Remedy: 2 pieces of foam inside the nozzles (just take out the screens using a needle)
8/10

*KBEAR Hi7*
Pros: very large soundstage
Cons: the 3kHz peak sometimes masks details in some areas
Remedy: haven't spent much time with this yet
6.5/10

*UiiSii BA-T9*
Pros: the largest soundstage of all my IEMs, very detailed
Cons: flat bass (not a con for many), slightly sibilant
Remedy: copper cable, foam tips
7.75/10

*NiceHCK F3*
Pros: quick attack/decay of planar
Cons: flat bass, 8kHz fatiguing peak
Remedy: copper cable, foam tips
6.5/10

*HiSenior H6*
Pros: warm mid
Cons: subbass roll-off, treble roll-off
Remedy: haven't spent much time with this yet
6.0/10

*Sub-$50*

*Semkarch CNT-1*
Pros: excellent detail with no strange peak, very fun, strong subbass with little midbass bleed, quick for DD
Cons: 2 pairs of stock filters sound bad
Remedy: LZ A6 filters (red ones)
7.5/10

*Blon BL-03*
Pros: natural, smooth sound (Harman style with less 3kHz peak)
Cons: treble roll-off, not as quick as CNT-1
Remedy: pure silver cable, KZ star tips
7.25/10

*TRN V90*
Prons: detailed with no sibilance, strong fun bass, separation
Cons: slightly slow bass, thin mid
Remedy: cable and tips rolling
7.25/10

*KZ ZSX*
Pros: smooth, flat sound with slightly raised sub-bass
Cons: not as detailed as V90 with less separation
Remedy: sold them
6.75/10

*I-INTO i8*
Pro: smooth sound, flat mid
Cons: treble roll-off, springy cable
Remedy: tips rolling
6.5/10

*UiiSii CM5*
Pros: Harman style sound, detailed treble
Cons: slightly slow bass
Remedy: tips rolling
7/10

*Ren Teng ix-12*
Pros: strong bass, detailed
Cons: slight mid-bass bleed, fit problems
Remedy: wide bore tips
6.5/10

******
Pron: smooth sound, good soundstage
Cons: fit problems
Remedy: none
6.5/10

*Sony MH755*
What can I say, just buy them.

Some other IEMs I have sold: AKG N5005, KZ ZS10 Pro - ZS7 - ZS6, TRN IM1 Pro - IM2 - X6 - V20, Meizu Live, Kanas Pro, Tin T3, FLC 8S, NiceHCK N3, CCA C16, BGVP DM6, Sony XBA-A3 - XBA-300 - EX800ST, LZ A5, BQEYZ KC2... Most of them are not bad, some are excellent (N5005, FLC 8S), but I love to experience.

Hope this will help you with your 11.11 purchases. I'm feeling empty, cause I have nothing to buy now.


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...



Nice detailed comparison compilation! really appreciate your time to share with us! Everyone give this man a "like"!

btw so in the end you still prefer Spring 1 rather than Tape? well im still not sure what i can buy on 11.11, TinHifi T4 havent come out yet..


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

DynamicEars said:


> Nice detailed comparison compilation! really appreciate your time to share with us! Everyone give this man a "like"!
> 
> btw so in the end you still prefer Spring 1 rather than Tape? well im still not sure what i can buy on 11.11, TinHifi T4 havent come out yet..



Thank you bro. My health is not good right now (just recovered from the dengue fever), and during that time I found out that Spring 1 was better than Tape for a dizzy head. They are both good choice in the price range. If IE 40 Pro had better subbass then I would take that over Spring 1 and Tape in a heartbeat. But an IE 40 Pro with better subbass means the IE 400 Pro, and for $349 I expect much better build quality.


----------



## praxis22

Cevisi said:


> This guy seems very happy listening to the falafel fail. This carbo thing must be real we shouldn't let go the oppoty to try this eraphone. Maybe its our driam



Yeah, badly photoshopped image is amusing. I suspect the same is true of the CNC image. Then there is mention of Litz cable. I was looking at a the Obravo Cupid recently. It has a Litz cable, the version without the Litz cable is 60 Euro cheaper. So Litz cut them a sweet deal....

But hey, transparent body looks good, and Anime girls


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I can get the Faaeal Hibiscus right now at $33.4.
I need to think about my priorities...


----------



## activatorfly

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I can get the Faaeal Hibiscus right now at $33.4.
> I need to think about my priorities...


They're $55 during the sale?


----------



## activatorfly (Oct 31, 2019)

Just tried exactly the same mod using large Spiral Dots..totally worth it for the better fit, boosted bass/sub-bass...Blon Bliss!! 




cenix said:


> I see. Well, I am currently using the KZ tips, but turned inside out. They are pretty long at the moment, longer than any other tips I have aside from the foam tips.
> 
> 
> I think that for me, they would be a bit too loose. As long it doesn't cause issues for you, all fine I guess
> ...


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

activatorfly said:


> They're $55 during the sale?



I have some connections in this scene. Could even get another 15% discount on top of that, which means $28.4, but that will cut into the seller's profit.


----------



## SciOC

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...


**** pro and trn ba5 are both ready to go for you!  

You tried the bqeyz bq3?  It's like a more detailed trn v90 imo.  Also, you can try the mod of removing the foam backing on the spring 1.


----------



## DannyBai

DynamicEars said:


> nice impressions, more or less i heard same things. If you want to try remove the grill (to remove the cloth mesh, everything is going to change on spring 1, just look at bqeyz thread)


Alright. Thanks for the tip. I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## pr0b3r

Just sharing my thoughts on the BGVP DH3


            

PROS:
- Engaging sound
- Build quality
- 4 different sound styles (switches)
- Variety of shell color options and faceplate designs (additional $)
- Value
CONS:
- There's a hint of sibilance, but still tolerable (for me)
- Minimal driver flex
- No included instructions about the switches

Build Quality
Good attention to aesthetics from BGVP. The shells look well made. One can even make out the numbering labels of the drivers through the semi-clear shells. The switches look tight and they snap on properly back and forth. It's only the labels on them that made me think what they are for, and only at a later time did I understand, with the help from a fellow enthusiast who also reviewed the product. The nozzles look good and with enough lip/stopper for tips, which often becomes a problem for CIEMs and other IEMs that easily loses the tips when pulling the earpieces out. The copper cable included is also well built. It is not the most supple or pliable cable though, but it's also not that stiff to begin with. There's only minimal cable microphonics and only noticeable when you're not playing any music.

Fit
I had no problems with the fit. Well, almost. As mentioned above, driver flex is present. It's minimal but still audible whenever I try to wear them. It's also present when applying pressure on the earpieces while wearing them. Of course, the flex can be minimized by carefully wearing the earpieces slowly. Overall fit is good. They feel comfortable enough to wear while stationary or on the move. I primarily used the included blue tips (vocal ear tips). They are not your typical stock tips. They're built like the Spinfit tips, which kind of contours inside the ears with the help of its flexible core/stem.

Sound
For this short review, I chose to leave the switches on the default mode (1 and 2). I used the blue tips included (vocal ear tips).
- Bass -
The subbass on stock configuration goes deep enough to feel the rumble on the selection of tracks that I tested. They were mostly RNB, hip-hop, triphop, and EDM. The midbass is punchy and is one of the qualities that make the DH3 engaging.
- Mids -
The engaging factor goes through to the middle frequencies. I could hear the strings and vocals clearly. Each pluck of note is vivid especially on acoustic tracks and there's also good weight on vocal centric tracks. This is one of the main attractions. Though as I tuned more into the tracks that showcases the mids, that's when I noticed the sibilance. It's audible but not entirely annoying. It's still below the threshold of my tolerance on sibilant sound.
- Highs -
I hear nothing special really, but they do the job. The BA drivers were tuned well, though the extension could be better. But if you do like sparkles? You got 'em.
- Soundstage -
Depth quality is better than its width. That's what I can say about the DH3's soundstage. Distance is much easier to tell thanks to the good amount of details and layering. 3D imaging would be further improved if there's a better amount of stage width for this IEM.

Comparison
I still have my iBasso IT03 ($259) lying around which has the same type of driver configuration as the DH3 ($149). Both are hybrid IEMs (two balanced armature drivers and a single dynamic driver).
The DH3 is ahead when it comes to build quality and comfort of wearing. They felt better when worn and my ears didn't feel sore even after a prolonged listening time. About the sound, the subbass of the IT03 still goes deeper. The rumble is felt even more. The DH3 has a quicker decay on midbass and edges the IT03 quite a bit on punchiness. Vocals sound more vivid and upfront on the DH3 while the IT03 felt more natural and centered. It's as if the IT03's sibilance disappeared when compared side by side with the DH3. Sibilance is more obvious on the DH3, both on male and female vocals. The highs on the IT03 felt a little more smooth. It's probably due to its wider soundstage, while the DH3 sounds more intimate having closer proximity of the instruments to the listener.
The DH3 can definitely go toe to toe with the much higher priced IT03. There's excellent value for the price with the DH3 having a better accessory package while also having the built in switches for a flexible tuning.

Conclusion
The BGVP DH3 is geared towards a fun and engaging sound to keep the listener browsing for more tracks from his/her collection. The basshead in me got satisfied and the overall quickness is good for multiple genres that I have tried. I felt that the highlight was in the mids having a warm and rich tone to it. The sibilance level is tolerable at most, but just a little bit more and I wouldn't have liked it. The sparkle up top is good but better extension would be more welcome.
As the IEM market gets heavily saturated more and more these days, it's also getting more difficult to try and find the one that will please us most. The BGVP DH3 can definitely satisfy those who prefer to enjoy the music as it is, having lesser priority on other technicalities and complicated stuff. Price to performance is another plus for me having heard worse iterations with same or higher prices. This time, BGPV didn't disappoint as compared to the last time I tried their much hyped and more expensive DM6. Kudos!

PS:
I found out that the switches were effective and working when I unknowingly put the IEM on while the switches were set differently on each earpiece. I noticed that they sounded different. I was told that having them both at 1 and 2 sets them at default. Turning knob 1 to ON enhances the treble. Turning knob 2 gives more bass. Both 1 and 2 turned ON enhances the mids.


----------



## jant71

http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw1500/

JVC Kenwood Co., Ltd. will release the HA-FW1500 high-res inner ear headphones from the beginning of November as a new lineup of the WOOD series that uses the “wood” diaphragm from the Victor brand. This machine incorporates high-quality sound technologies such as the wood dome carbon diaphragm obtained from the development of the flagship model “HA-FW10000”, and has realized a new sound generation and lively feeling through original sound quality tuning. Premium model. The ornament is engraved with the “Dog Mark”, a symbol of the Victor brand.

This machine is equipped with the wood dome carbon diaphragm, which is popular with the “HA-FW10000”, and has undergone sound quality tuning that focuses on sound image expression, providing a high-quality low range, clear high range, realistic sound image expression and a sense of dynamism. Realized.








We will place this unit on the market as a new generation premium model where you can enjoy a new high-quality sound that adds a realistic sound image expression and dynamism to the unique sound. Realizing beautiful tone and precise expression with wood dome carbon diaphragm
Combining a 50um wood dome thinly cut by a unique thin film processing technology with a carbon-coated PET diaphragm from a cover material with fast sound propagation speed and excellent vibration damping characteristics, it is suitable for the outer periphery of the diaphragm a suppleness is given to the dome part at the center of the diaphragm with a higher strength, realizing a beautiful tone and precise expressive power.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Oct 31, 2019)

jant71 said:


> http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw1500/
> 
> JVC Kenwood Co., Ltd. will release the HA-FW1500 high-res inner ear headphones from the beginning of November as a new lineup of the WOOD series that uses the “wood” diaphragm from the Victor brand. This machine incorporates high-quality sound technologies such as the wood dome carbon diaphragm obtained from the development of the flagship model “HA-FW10000”, and has realized a new sound generation and lively feeling through original sound quality tuning. Premium model. The ornament is engraved with the “Dog Mark”, a symbol of the Victor brand.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Oct 31, 2019)

i already have the FW01, and for all it's awesomeness in sound, and it is an awesome sounding earphone, the fit is abysmal, and after going for a more ergonomic shape for this last mega-expensive wood dome iem, they go right back to this totally crappy housing, with super short tubing/stem, which makes getting a good seal very difficult, and when you move left and right, it can break the seal. same issues with the sennheiser ie40 pro. i'll pass and stick with my FW01 for low movement listening.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 31, 2019)

Since it would sound worse with more seal they have always designed them to be very difficult to get a high seal. Not gonna change the design as you might imagine. You might have wanted them to do the R&D to get both a better stable fitting design that does not start to choke the driver and degrade the performance with better seal/isolation. If they did that then they would be more than $600 lol! Think them making the Spiral dots softer is an attempt to help. Not sure if it does. Of course another earphone you need to work with but that isn't anything new.


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> http://www.victor.jp/headphones/in-ear/ha-fw1500/
> 
> JVC Kenwood Co., Ltd. will release the HA-FW1500 high-res inner ear headphones from the beginning of November as a new lineup of the WOOD series that uses the “wood” diaphragm from the Victor brand. This machine incorporates high-quality sound technologies such as the wood dome carbon diaphragm obtained from the development of the flagship model “HA-FW10000”, and has realized a new sound generation and lively feeling through original sound quality tuning. Premium model. The ornament is engraved with the “Dog Mark”, a symbol of the Victor brand.
> 
> ...



Looks great! do you know the price? is it a TOTL like FW 10k?


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 1, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...


Very good write-up! ...I totally agree with most of your impressions! Though, I don't have the A6 (and some), I have the A6mini to vouch for. Most reviewers do chime in comparing both with more similarities than any differences. ...And, I too agree that the way you wrote about the A6 does sound very similar to my A6mini. The A6mini truly performs well above their much new lower price range.
  Basically, a steal for their low price versus their performance!

-Clear


----------



## alvinlim2010

Any thoughts between the toneking ninetails vs the LZ A6 mini? 
I am thinking of either one for the upcoming 11:11


----------



## audio123

Portable Goodness - Campfire Andromeda + DDHiFi BC50B + Radsone ES100


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Seem like a new model from URBANFUN. Beryllium diaphragm with good frequency response.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 1, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> with good frequency response.


who likes mids anyway


----------



## Dsnuts

I see why they call em fun.


----------



## SciOC

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Seem like a new model from URBANFUN. Beryllium diaphragm with good frequency response.


What's the deal with this brand?  Their berrylium over the ear set looks like an exact copy of the rbh hp2, and now this enclosure looks exactly like the blon bl-03.  Are they really just rebadging?


----------



## Cevisi

audio123 said:


> Portable Goodness - Campfire Andromeda + DDHiFi BC50B + Radsone ES100


What are those tips


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> What are those tips


Final tips


----------



## Dsnuts

rebadging isn't new. I bet those are from the same OEM that makes the Blons. That wouldnt surprise me one bit. There is no such thing as copy rights in China. lol. 

Truth is you go into OEM factory. Select housing A to Z and selecet drivers A to Z and  tuning from A-Z and whala you get your earphone with your companies name on it.


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> Final tips


How big are the final e size LL cant find somthing


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> rebadging isn't new. I bet those are from the same OEM that makes the Blons. That wouldnt surprise me one bit. There is no such thing as copy rights in China. lol.
> 
> Truth is you go into OEM factory. Select housing A to Z and selecet drivers A to Z and  tuning from A-Z and whala you get your earphone with your companies name on it.


Yep.  That's my guess too, I just don't know if urbanfun is a real company or just that oem itself putting their own stamp on things to cut out the middleman.  That's supposedly what Shuoer is doing, although their designs have a bit more originality whereas these urbanfun ones look like straight up copy's...  The only other brand I've seen do this sort of thing is "Mitchell & Johnson", which are on drop a lot.


----------



## jant71

DynamicEars said:


> Looks great! do you know the price? is it a TOTL like FW 10k?



You just missed it in the post before your. $600-ish and uses the 10K driver. Not sure what the new series is comprised of yet. Might be the top FW earphone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Damn I have to admit I am tempted by the new Woodie. Looks freaking awesome. 

Glad I held out of getting a FH7. I would rather go for a musical Woody for a bit more. Still love my FX850. No possible way would I ever sell it or get rid of it. Damn you Jant.! Now I gotta get one.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Actually the 3kHz of that Urbanfun is only about 8dB above 1kHz, which is much easier to hear than the 14dB gap of Shuoer Tape.
The graph looks strange, but if it is real, this will sound smooth.


----------



## vladstef (Nov 2, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Seem like a new model from URBANFUN. Beryllium diaphragm with good frequency response.



It looks very solid and is almost exactly a Harman curve from bass to mid range to upper mid range. Look at Y scale, it is only 25db of range where most graphs have it at 50 and more.

Having said all of this, this is probably just marketing. Still, quite sad that so many of you can't read graphs.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 2, 2019)

IKKO is releasing a new IEM: Musikv OH7 In-ear Monitor

Supposedly inspired by the Viennese music halls. Looks super pretty.

Parameters:
Impedance 90Ω
Sensitivity 105 db
Single DD

https://www.facebook.com/IKKOAUDIO/posts/798847187241299









90Ω impedance is not common in IEMs though, probably will need amping and some juice to shine.


----------



## karma37

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...


T800 most over rated IEM I have.. harsh treble and bloated bass.. FH7 smooth as butter.. tapes are excellent all round and listen to them more than fh7 or t800


----------



## CoiL

karma37 said:


> T800 most over rated IEM I have.. harsh treble and bloated bass.. FH7 smooth as butter.. tapes are excellent all round and listen to them more than fh7 or t800


That` s interesting, maybe you got faulty unit? Do you have opportunity to take FR measurements?


----------



## superuser1

karma37 said:


> T800 most over rated IEM I have.. harsh treble and bloated bass.. FH7 smooth as butter.. tapes are excellent all round and listen to them more than fh7 or t800


Just read someone mention at the cake thread that his T800 is too rich as he uses 16 core pure copper cable. Worth checking out that post perhaps?


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> That` s interesting, maybe you got faulty unit? Do you have opportunity to take FR measurements?


T800 has an impedance of 9 Ohm, which makes it extremely source-sensitive (starting with finding a source that can handle it properly).


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000268695685.html
> 
> I was just looking at it on AE when u posted this, there's a FR in the link too. I'm a bit hesistant about it due to the 2 - 4 kHz usual CHIFI peak.
> I think Slater has ordered it and will give us a comparison with other single DD sets, but I'm not sure if he can receive it before 11/11 to give a review



My order got cancelled because the seller processing time ran out, so unfortunately I'm not going to have it by 11.11.

Hopefully, someone else has ordered the Hibiscus and can report some impressions soon


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> My order got cancelled because the seller processing time ran out, so unfortunately I'm not going to have it by 11.11.
> 
> Hopefully, someone else has ordered the Hibiscus and can report some impressions soon



Awww what a pity, thanks for trying anyway. There's lots of CHIFI DD IEMs that have recently released, or will be releasing soon, such as:

1) Fearless Audio Stellar
2) Toneking 1Q
3) Faael Hibiscus
4) Tin HIFI T4
5) BLON Bluejay/Cardinal
6) Auglamour T100
7) Simgot MT3
8) GT2 10 mm DLC

Pick your poison. There's many more DD fish in the ocean to catch!


----------



## Slater

karma37 said:


> T800 most over rated IEM I have.. harsh treble and bloated bass.. FH7 smooth as butter.. tapes are excellent all round and listen to them more than fh7 or t800



Harsh treble and bloated bass on the T800 is a symptom of a source mismatch.


----------



## audio123

baskingshark said:


> IKKO is releasing a new IEM: Musikv OH7 In-ear Monitor
> 
> Supposedly inspired by the Viennese music halls. Looks super pretty.
> 
> ...


I wonder how their flagship OH7 will stack up against TOTL Dynamic IEMs. So far I am very impressed with both OH1 and OH10.


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> Awww what a pity, thanks for trying anyway. There's lots of CHIFI DD IEMs that have recently released, or will be releasing soon, such as:
> 
> 1) Fearless Audio Stellar
> 2) Toneking 1Q
> ...



See also Fengru 7hz and 7hz Pro, unless they're not new. Can't find any reviews


----------



## citral23

audio123 said:


> I wonder how their flagship OH7 will stack up against TOTL Dynamic IEMs. So far I am very impressed with both OH1 and OH10.



That's quite interesting, generally higher Z improves transients and cleans up the bass on earbuds, should be the same for iems


----------



## Tamirci

Slater said:


> My order got cancelled because the seller processing time ran out, so unfortunately I'm not going to have it by 11.11.
> 
> Hopefully, someone else has ordered the Hibiscus and can report some impressions soon



I will be the one to report some as my shipment looks on the way.


----------



## cqtek

Another ChiFi to consider, with a U-profile:

BGVP SGZ-DN1S

My humble opinion of them is here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-sgz-dn1s.24025/reviews#review-22847

I'm waiting for the Auglamour T100... to see how it goes.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I have to say I'm quite impressed with TRN, as they have absolutely no housesound whatsoever, so each new pair is an experiment on their part, and a leap of faith on the customer' (so far I have bought and sold the V20 - IM1 Pro - IM2 - X6 - V90).


----------



## karma37

Slater said:


> Harsh treble and bloated bass on the T800 is a symptom of a source mismatch.


Fiio m11.. matches with all the rest of my collection..


----------



## Slater (Nov 3, 2019)

karma37 said:


> Fiio m11.. matches with all the rest of my collection..



M11 output impedance is 1ohm SE and 2ohm balanced. Not exactly super low, but not super high either.

As you can see from these members, there are noticeable sonic changes to the T800 when used with the M11 and some M11 members feel that the M11/T800 isn't exactly the best pairing:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...ressions-thread.909718/page-171#post-15284990
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...ressions-thread.909718/page-154#post-15239410

I'm not disputing that the M11 isn't a 'good DAP', but only that you may have different/better luck at least trying to pair the T800 with a different source. I see from your profile that you own an ibasso DAP. Perhaps you should pair the T800 with the ibasso and see if you like the results better.

For me, the ES100 makes the T800 sound better than any other source I have. And I know that I’m not alone in that observation, especially with regards to sensitive IEMs:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-372#post-15285435

Also, the T800 is very tip dependent. Some tips make the treble shouty and harsh. What tips were you using? And what cable?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> M11 output impedance is 1ohm SE and 2ohm balanced. Not exactly super low, but not super high either.
> 
> What tips were you using? And what cable?


The question more what is M11's specified/recommended range of IEM impedance, which is related to the ability to provide clean high current at relatively low voltage needed for T800.


----------



## karma37

Slater said:


> M11 output impedance is 1ohm SE and 2ohm balanced. Not exactly super low, but not super high either.
> 
> As you can see from these members, there are noticeable sonic changes to the T800 when used with the M11 and some M11 members feel that the M11/T800 isn't exactly the best pairing:
> 
> ...


I have used copper.. copper and silver.. and pure silver.. tips I've used silicon..foam.. spirals..etc etc.. I want to like them as the fit is perfect .. I've tried a lot to make them sound good but failed.. I have fh7.. p1s.. tapes and t800 and the t800 is the worst of the lot.. I have a cayin n5ii I could try it but m11 my main driver.. I will eBay them I think


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

karma37 said:


> I have used copper.. copper and silver.. and pure silver.. tips I've used silicon..foam.. spirals..etc etc.. I want to like them as the fit is perfect .. I've tried a lot to make them sound good but failed.. I have fh7.. p1s.. tapes and t800 and the t800 is the worst of the lot.. I have a cayin n5ii I could try it but m11 my main driver.. I will eBay them I think



I happen to have T800 and Tape, also auditioned FH7 and P1.
P1 cannot touch T800 in any area.
Tape is clear and more detailed in some parts of the music, and T800 is more detailed in others. Tape is shouty with a tremendous peak aroung 3kHz, making it unnatural, but you may like that.
FH7 is good, for me it is on par with T800, but T800 has more separation in the bass.


----------



## Slater (Nov 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> it has the same driver as Tanchjim cora (oxygen, blon, CNT1?)



BTW, upon careful inspection, the drivers are NOT the same. The Tanchjim Cora has more small holes around the circumference of the grille compared to the Hibiscus driver.

By my count, the Hibiscus driver has 8 small holes vs the Tanchjim Cora's 14 holes.


----------



## jant71

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I happen to have T800 and Tape, also auditioned FH7 and P1.
> P1 cannot touch T800 in any area.
> Tape is clear and more detailed in some parts of the music, and T800 is more detailed in others. Tape is shouty with a tremendous peak aroung 3kHz, making it unnatural, but you may like that.
> FH7 is good, for me it is on par with T800, but T800 has more separation in the bass.



Seriously you can't talk like your word is law. Tape is pretty picky in my testing. I have heard it get a bit shouty with one device I tested(an obvious bad combo I knew might go bed even before hearing it) but mostly is is quite lovely and no issue. Two others like the Tape as much as T800 with one preferring the Tape and the second not having a preference while liking both for different genre. A third likes the Tape quite a bit better than the T800 but may have a bad T800 pairing or a T800 with a defect. 

Tape is shouty end of story is far from accurate and I, for one, find it very natural sounding. Would be a shame for someone who may end up loving the Tape to pass on it because of your experience. Can you say what you are using as a set-up so it can be noted that the pairing is a bad match and if you are using the stock tips(hope not) so we can get an idea. T800 with M11 seems to be noted now as a bad pairing that people are reporting. The bad pairings with T800 and others don't ruin them and it is the same with the Tape.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I use iBasso DX220 with AMP1 MK2 for all my listening.
We have different ears then, and I set much store by the Harman IEM target, but with less 3kHz peak (8dB instead of 10 dB compared to 1kHz) and less drop after 8kHz.
And the Harman target is representative of the average preference of enough people. You can't deny the 15dB peak at 3kHz of Tape is not strange empirically. As I said, some may like that. I use Tape for some music, but it portrays music in a way different from what I'm accustomed to, live or recording.


----------



## zenki

FAAEAL Hibiscus looks to be the next it or the next lame duck.
Any review or opinion on it?
11.11 is gonna be a battlefield.


----------



## gazzington

Before spending loads on Andromeda, are there any chi fi which have a similar sound so I can see if I like that sound. No where to try iems where I live!


----------



## MyPants

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Seem like a new model from URBANFUN. Beryllium diaphragm with good frequency response.



I'm working on a review of the Periodic "Be", and I was just lamenting how the market seemed to have skipped beryllium in favor of carbon/diamond drivers. Between this and the Shozy Form 1.1, maybe the market is taking a second look...


----------



## katatonicone1

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...



This is very helpful. Thank you. What would you suggest if I was looking for clean, meaty, foreground electric guitar sound in rock/metal?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

katatonicone1 said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you. What would you suggest if I was looking for clean, meaty, foreground electric guitar sound in rock/metal?


I also listen to a lot of metal. So far the most impressive sound for guitar has come from LZ A6. For the lower price, I think you could do with TRN V90, the separation of which is above the price. Or the Sennheiser IE 40 Pro for everything.


----------



## katatonicone1

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I also listen to a lot of metal. So far the most impressive sound for guitar has come from LZ A6. For the lower price, I think you could do with TRN V90, the separation of which is above the price. Or the Sennheiser IE 40 Pro for everything.


Oh, that's cool, you are just what I needed as a source of information then  Definitely I might go for LZ A6 with the 11.11 coming. Do you know whether pairing it with Fioo M11 would be a good idea?


----------



## Ziggomatic

MyPants said:


> I'm working on a review of the Periodic "Be", and I was just lamenting how the market seemed to have skipped beryllium in favor of carbon/diamond drivers. Between this and the Shozy Form 1.1, maybe the market is taking a second look...



Don't forget the unfortunately overlooked Dunu Titan 6.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

katatonicone1 said:


> Oh, that's cool, you are just what I needed as a source of information then  Definitely I might go for LZ A6 with the 11.11 coming. Do you know whether pairing it with Fioo M11 would be a good idea?


LZ A6 may need a warm source. I'm fine with DX220 w/ AMP1 MK2, not sure about M11.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

MyPants said:


> I'm working on a review of the Periodic "Be", and I was just lamenting how the market seemed to have skipped beryllium in favor of carbon/diamond drivers. Between this and the Shozy Form 1.1, maybe the market is taking a second look...



Just wanted to interject: there is a huge amount of variation in beryllium drivers offered on the market right now, and it's not immediately apparent to most people. Just about all of them are produced via a thin-film coating technique called physical vapor deposition (PVD), but these coatings are not made equal. Even though beryllium itself is supposed to be one of the most "colorless" acoustic driver materials around, the fact remains that the beryllium used in earphones these days is PVD-coated onto a polymer base material such as PET. So a few microns of difference here and there confer very distinct differences in sound. That's why there are sub-$100 products that tout beryllium drivers, and $1000+ products with beryllium as well.

While it wouldn't be appropriate to comment on products from other manufacturers, if we take our own products as an example, we offer beryllium-coated drivers on five different models, ranging from $139 to $899. That's a pretty big range of prices. Our DK-4001, the 17th Anniversary Limited Edition model, DK-3001 PRO, and (not yet released) DK-2001 _all_ have 13mm drivers with dual-sided PVD coatings, but they sound quite different because the coating thicknesses are different, the microscopic grain structure is different, and the base polymer material is different. So we can tailor the response of the driver to be ultra fast and clean in the transients, thick and bold sounding, or gentle and resolving.


----------



## FastAndClean

DUNU-Topsound said:


> fast and clean


my kind of drivers


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 4, 2019)

I love my Dunu DN-2000 so the 3001 pro is very interesting


----------



## cqtek (Nov 4, 2019)

After some time calibrating if I should write or not the NiceHCK DB3 review, at the end I thought it was fair to do it at this moment, now that 11.11 is approaching. Because at the end I think that, despite being an IEM with a basic profile sound, they don't do anything wrong and for its price could become something that anyone could have and use at any time, without ever letting them down.

Also, I can't hide the fact that I like them.

Besides, I think the photos came out pretty good...




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db3.23966/reviews#review-22857


----------



## mbwilson111

I have a nice photo of my DB3... well, actually the photo could be better but it is a really nice cable.  I have said all along that the stock cable works perfectly well for me but look at this!   Balanced and I got the deal that NiceHCK offered when they first were available.

NICEHCK C16-2 16 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable

*

 *


----------



## SciOC

The DB3 is a perfectly adequate pair of IEMs, I'd probably put them even with the blon bl-03.

A good pair to have as a spare or as an appetizer into the IEM world.... I've definitely spent a lot more money on a lot worse gear.  I just find it hard to really find areas where they're special or standout, but expecting that at $20 feels a lot like first world entitlement....


----------



## Dsnuts

So I let one of my coworkers listen to my DB3 CB-1 balanced cable out of my Shanling M5s. 

She was shocked. Lol. She plans on buying 2 sets one for her self and one of her husband. She couldnt believe they cost $16 here during 11.11 sales.


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> The DB3 is a perfectly adequate pair of IEMs, I'd probably put them even with the blon bl-03.
> 
> A good pair to have as a spare or as an appetizer into the IEM world.... I've definitely spent a lot more money on a lot worse gear.  I just find it hard to really find areas where they're special or standout, but expecting that at $20 feels a lot like first world entitlement....



I know what you mean but mine are quite special with that cable which cost a bit more than the IEM 



Dsnuts said:


> So I let one of my coworkers listen to my DB3 CB-1 balanced cable out of my Shanling M5s.
> 
> She was shocked. Lol. She plans on buying 2 sets one for her self and one of her husband. She couldnt believe they cost $16 here during 11.11 sales.



I think that is around the price that I paid with the introductory offer.  Often there are good deals for early adopters.


----------



## Random Lunatic (Nov 4, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Seriously you can't talk like your word is law. Tape is pretty picky in my testing. I have heard it get a bit shouty with one device I tested(an obvious bad combo I knew might go bed even before hearing it) but mostly is is quite lovely and no issue. Two others like the Tape as much as T800 with one preferring the Tape and the second not having a preference while liking both for different genre. A third likes the Tape quite a bit better than the T800 but may have a bad T800 pairing or a T800 with a defect.
> 
> Tape is shouty end of story is far from accurate and I, for one, find it very natural sounding. Would be a shame for someone who may end up loving the Tape to pass on it because of your experience. Can you say what you are using as a set-up so it can be noted that the pairing is a bad match and if you are using the stock tips(hope not) so we can get an idea. T800 with M11 seems to be noted now as a bad pairing that people are reporting. The bad pairings with T800 and others don't ruin them and it is the same with the Tape.


I don't own the Tape, but from reading threads and watching videos about them, it seems to be a pretty common conclusion that the tape is on the bright side of things, getting a bit peaky or edgy, espescially for loud listening - as is often the price for detail. Its fine for people to mention that; some people like it, others don't. No need to defend it.  
Though if a certain pairing makes it work for other tastes, that would obviously also be a plus, though likely less to do with the Tape than the source at that point, considering the measurements show the aforementioned peak...
I am curious how it stacks up with the various sonion EST's though in detail, since those seem to be reported as being rather subdued in the treble...


----------



## Random Lunatic

MyPants said:


> I'm working on a review of the Periodic "Be", and I was just lamenting how the market seemed to have skipped beryllium in favor of carbon/diamond drivers. Between this and the Shozy Form 1.1, maybe the market is taking a second look...


I think the issue is that its a hazardous material and nearly no one but Focal and a select few other facilities can actually work with it, beyond just a glorified coat of paint for marketing purposes... Sadly


----------



## DBaldock9

Random Lunatic said:


> I think the issue is that its a hazardous material and nearly no one but Focal and a select few other facilities can actually work with it, beyond just a glorified coat of paint for marketing purposes... Sadly



Back in the mid-70s, Yamaha made a couple of "Studio Monitor" speakers, which used Beryllium dome midranges & tweeters.
I heard them in a stereo shop where I lived at the time, and really liked them - but as a high school student, I couldn't afford them.
https://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/yamaha_ns-1000_loudspeaker/index.html


----------



## durwood (Nov 4, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Back in the mid-70s, Yamaha made a couple of "Studio Monitor" speakers, which used Beryllium dome midranges & tweeters.
> I heard them in a stereo shop where I lived at the time, and really liked them - but as a high school student, I couldn't afford them.
> https://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/yamaha_ns-1000_loudspeaker/index.html



A pair of Pioneer S-910s fell into my lap from my buddy's electronic recycling heap. The woofers were blown/missing and one ribbon tweeter shot. Found a replacement tweeter and had a pair of woofers laying around. Has that 80's sound but the beryllium ribbon tweeters seemed to be one of the cool things about this model.
https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/pioneer/s-910.shtml


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Nov 4, 2019)

Remember to collect as many coupons as you can. Basically AE has 4 ways of getting discounts:

AE Coupons: there are $2 off $10, $2 off $15, $10 off $69, and I believe $30 off $300 on 11.11. The first three coupons need to be exchanged with coins you collect every day in Wallet (200 coins for $2, 1000 coins for $10 but this has run out). These coupons work on everything, and are the red ones.
AE Select Coupons: $2 each, you can collect a lot (I have more than $700 now). These work only when the sellers allow, and are the white ones. Sometimes you can save as much as $50 with this method.
Seller Coupons: check the part under the price, this will vary according to each seller.
Direct contact: just ask the sellers directly about discounts

If they send you a discount link to a store coupon, you are lucky because you can stack this with 1 + 2 + 3.
In case they adjust the price directly, please remember NOT to add any coupon when you choose Other Payment, because the sellers have a fixed lowest price for anything, and you will lose the coupons.
After the sellers adjust the price, you cannot add any coupon, so plan your strategy to maximize the amount of money you can save.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Nov 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> my kind of drivers



Indeed!  We're really pleased with the results, though it is somewhat costly to do properly. The PVD layer has to be thick enough and the microscopic grain pattern has to be regular enough to confer that pistonic motion beryllium is so famous for.

That's why our sub-$100 products (DM-380 and DM-480) are still titanium drivers. Even the TITAN 6, at $139, is only coated on one side.



HungryPanda said:


> I love my Dunu DN-2000 so the 3001 pro is very interesting



If the DK-3001 PRO is an evolution of the DK-3001, the successor to the DN-2000 is the DK-2001. Design-wise, it shares more in common with the DK-3001, so it's now 3 BA + 1 DD, but now uses custom BA drivers to optimize coil impedances, and obviously uses one of our PVD beryllium drivers. It also has a cable with our modular plug system. (_Edited for spelling_)


----------



## Nobassnohead

İm gonna buy db3 from 11.11. İ will compare them with my sony mdr 1r overear headphones and lg v30+ s stock in ear headphones.


----------



## Ahmad313

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Indeed!  We're really pleased with the results, though it is somewhat costly to do properly. The PVD layer has to be thick enough and the microscopic grain pattern has to be regular enough to confer that pistonic motion beryllium is so famous for.
> 
> That's why our sub-$100 products (DM-380 and DM-480) are still titanium drivers. Even the TITAN 6, at $139, is only coated on one side.
> 
> ...


Hi , do you have some discounts on your products during 11.11 sale ???


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> So I let one of my coworkers listen to my DB3 CB-1 balanced cable out of my Shanling M5s.
> 
> She was shocked. Lol. She plans on buying 2 sets one for her self and one of her husband. She couldnt believe they cost $16 here during 11.11 sales.


Thank you for sharing with us this great inspiring story!
Unselfish promotions coming from the bottom of the heart are priceless!


----------



## praxis22

Random Lunatic said:


> I don't own the Tape, but from reading threads and watching videos about them, it seems to be a pretty common conclusion that the tape is on the bright side of things, getting a bit peaky or edgy, espescially for loud listening - as is often the price for detail. Its fine for people to mention that; some people like it, others don't. No need to defend it.
> Though if a certain pairing makes it work for other tastes, that would obviously also be a plus, though likely less to do with the Tape than the source at that point, considering the measurements show the aforementioned peak...
> I am curious how it stacks up with the various sonion EST's though in detail, since those seem to be reported as being rather subdued in the treble...



I do own the Tape, but it was eclipsed for me by the Shozy Form 1.1 However, I brought the Tape out with me today and ran it through the Little Bear B4-X tube amp, and besides the pleasing thump and nuance in the bass, I noticed that the treble came out to play, mostly on cymbals it must be said, as I was listening to muscular Dad Rock from the 90's at which it fairly excelled at volume. However the Form at $60 was half the price of the Tape @ 120 Euro. they're both worth a listen. I got the Tape off Amazon so you can buy it and send it back if you don't like it. I'm looking at buying the BGVP DM7 though I may have a look at others on 11.11 too.


----------



## crabdog

praxis22 said:


> I do own the Tape, but it was eclipsed for me by the Shozy Form 1.1 However, I brought the Tape out with me today and ran it through the Little Bear B4-X tube amp, and besides the pleasing thump and nuance in the bass, I noticed that the treble came out to play, mostly on cymbals it must be said, as I was listening to muscular Dad Rock from the 90's at which it fairly excelled at volume. However the Form at $60 was half the price of the Tape @ 120 Euro. they're both worth a listen. I got the Tape off Amazon so you can buy it and send it back if you don't like it. I'm looking at buying the BGVP DM7 though I may have a look at others on 11.11 too.


For around the same price you could get the Shanling ME500 Platinum Edition which is much better IMO.


----------



## praxis22

DBaldock9 said:


> Back in the mid-70s, Yamaha made a couple of "Studio Monitor" speakers, which used Beryllium dome midranges & tweeters.
> I heard them in a stereo shop where I lived at the time, and really liked them - but as a high school student, I couldn't afford them.
> https://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/yamaha_ns-1000_loudspeaker/index.html



I got into the hobby because I backed some beryllium earphones (Starbrick Be4's) on Kickstarter, because somebody I trust said they should be backed, and at $99 it a discretionary purchase. Now you can buy them on Amazon. I broke mine so I set out to find something else, but you can check them out here:  https://www.amazon.com/Be4-Beryllium-Dynamic-Driver-Earphone/dp/B076BS1LPF


----------



## praxis22

crabdog said:


> For around the same price you could get the Shanling ME500 Platinum Edition which is much better IMO.



Odd, the shell looks like the TIN P1. What I like about the DM7 is the aesthetics, I like the see through shell. It's been reviewed well too. Haven't made my mind up yet, but it's on sale for $169 or so. Same as the Obravo Cupid basic (without the Litz cable)


----------



## crabdog

praxis22 said:


> Odd, the shell looks like the TIN P1. What I like about the DM7 is the aesthetics, I like the see through shell. It's been reviewed well too. Haven't made my mind up yet, but it's on sale for $169 or so. Same as the Obravo Cupid basic (without the Litz cable)


They're bigger and heavier than the P1 with much better noise isolation. The DM7 is more comfortable (and pretty) but to my ears, the ME500 PE sounds better.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Ahmad313 said:


> Hi , do you have some discounts on your products during 11.11 sale ???



More than 11/11 discounts! In fact, we will run discounts after 11/11 for 17 straight days until Black Friday, in honor of our 17th anniversary and year of new releases.

We will make the announcements soon in the sponsor announcements page.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 5, 2019)

Penon Audio has launched an IEM, the Penon Sphere:
https://www.facebook.com/penonofficial/





 



Specifications:

Driver: Balanced Armature
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20000Hz
Impedance:6Ω@1kHz
Sensitivity:118dB/1mW
Passive noise reduction: 26dB
Earphone interface: 2Pin 0.78mm
Plug:3.5mm
Cable Length: 1.2M
Wow Penon is branching into the manufacturing IEM department.
Retails $169 USD. I think it's a single BA, that's pretty pricey for that IMO, but of course tuning is more important than driver count. Passive isolation of 26 dB is also quite good.


----------



## audio123

baskingshark said:


> Penon Audio has launched an IEM, the Penon Sphere:
> https://www.facebook.com/penonofficial/
> 
> 
> ...


I have tested both the Penon Sphere & Tansio Mirai Zodiac recently. Would like to chime in my thoughts.

*Penon Sphere *
I had experience with the Penon BS1 Experience & Official earbuds in the past with the Official becoming one of the most popular earbuds among audiophiles as it has a very musical sound. This time, Penon has released their debut IEM in the Sphere. Like the BS1 Official, I am very impressed from the first listen with its controlled and musical sound. Smooth bass, detailed midrange and crisp treble. The soundstage has a pretty open feeling. The width is fair and depth is good The highlight for me is how clean the vocals are and the upper midrange is present yet controlled. With this tuning, I foresee the Sphere to be a hit like the BS1 Official.

 


*Tansio Mirai Zodiac*
The Zodiac is the latest flagship from Tansio Mirai and it boasts excellent resolution, what I would expect from a flagship. It is able to provide punchy bass, clear midrange and extended & airy treble. Very holographic soundstage. The highlight is the amount of details the Zodiac presents. Easily the best from Tansio Mirai to date. Will compare with other TOTLs.



Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Dsnuts

This was news to me. But the NX7 will get a new pro version at $100.


----------



## ldo77

DUNU-Topsound said:


> If the DK-3001 PRO is an evolution of the DK-3001, the successor to the DN-2000 is the DK-2001. Design-wise, it shares more in common with the DK-3001, so it's now 3 BA + 1 DD, but now uses custom BA drivers to optimize coil impedances, and obviously uses one of our PVD beryllium drivers. It also has a cable with our modular plug system. (_Edited for spelling_)


Very inresting as a big fan of yours dn200 and dk-3001.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Dsnuts said:


> This was news to me. But the NX7 will get a new pro version at $100.


The filters seem not to tame the infamous 8kHz peak, it is still 12-15dB above 1kHz. I guess putting foam inside the nozzle is still a must, but this time it is easier.


----------



## Luis1316

Dsnuts said:


> This was news to me. But the NX7 will get a new pro version at $100.


It's a beast on paper, but i wonder if it's gonna be the same thing but with filters.


----------



## audio123

The entire Acoustune line-up excluding HS1501 AL


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

looks like the NX7 pro is nothing more than the original with screw in filters. i'm perfectly happy with the original. don't need filters, and changing cable will act like a filter anyways. 

now lately i've been spending more time with the BIE. @Hawaiibadboy (did he get banned?), @RedJohn456 , and others are right on bulleye with this $20.00 gem from Venture Electronics. i've been listening to the flamenco guitar god Ottmar Liebert's landmark album Nouveau Flamenco (in 320 mp3 and not FLAC!!!!), and holy $*!t!!! the timbre, resonance, and extension/sustain is unmatched for it's price. those acoustic guitars sound heavenly and accurate. the details for a dynamic driver rival the JVC and the IE800. yes. you read that right. they do. i tested it. the resonance of the strings and the sliding of fingers and the quiet subtle tapping of wood on the hollow bodies are easily heard and noted. this separates the BIE from the moondrop crescents and the mh755. i'm going to spend some more time with the BIE, which pairs perfectly with the Cowon PJ. No amp.


----------



## requal

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> looks like the NX7 pro is nothing more than the original with screw in filters. i'm perfectly happy with the original. don't need filters, and changing cable will act like a filter anyways.
> 
> now lately i've been spending more time with the BIE. @Hawaiibadboy (did he get banned?), @RedJohn456 , and others are right on bulleye with this $20.00 gem from Venture Electronics. i've been listening to the flamenco guitar god Ottmar Liebert's landmark album Nouveau Flamenco (in 320 mp3 and not FLAC!!!!), and holy $*!t!!! the timbre, resonance, and extension/sustain is unmatched for it's price. those acoustic guitars sound heavenly and accurate. the details for a dynamic driver rival the JVC and the IE800. yes. you read that right. they do. i tested it. the resonance of the strings and the sliding of fingers and the quiet subtle tapping of wood on the hollow bodies are easily heard and noted. this separates the BIE from the moondrop crescents and the mh755. i'm going to spend some more time with the BIE, which pairs perfectly with the Cowon PJ. No amp.


What tips are you using with them? I'm ended up with foams puted backward. Also short sleeve is good for them it brings midrange more forward.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> looks like the NX7 pro is nothing more than the original with screw in filters. i'm perfectly happy with the original. don't need filters, and changing cable will act like a filter anyways.
> 
> now lately i've been spending more time with the BIE. @Hawaiibadboy (did he get banned?), @RedJohn456 , and others are right on bulleye with this $20.00 gem from Venture Electronics. i've been listening to the flamenco guitar god Ottmar Liebert's landmark album Nouveau Flamenco (in 320 mp3 and not FLAC!!!!), and holy $*!t!!! the timbre, resonance, and extension/sustain is unmatched for it's price. those acoustic guitars sound heavenly and accurate. the details for a dynamic driver rival the JVC and the IE800. yes. you read that right. they do. i tested it. the resonance of the strings and the sliding of fingers and the quiet subtle tapping of wood on the hollow bodies are easily heard and noted. this separates the BIE from the moondrop crescents and the mh755. i'm going to spend some more time with the BIE, which pairs perfectly with the Cowon PJ. No amp.



If the BIE had a detachable cable, I would have considered getting it, but unfortunately I had quite a few sets die on me due to the cable being the first point of failure in non detachable IEMs. Though one can say the BIE is quite a cheap set and no biggie buying a new one if the cable dies.
Who knows, maybe they will have a BIE Pro coming soon with detachable cables and other improvements!

BTW how's the timbre on BIE compare to the BLON BL-03 (if u have the latter)? 

And it's good news that many great budget sets have come out this year, there's different options for all of us to suit our different preferences!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

requal said:


> What tips are you using with them? I'm ended up with foams puted backward. Also short sleeve is good for them it brings midrange more forward.



UE500/600/700 replacement silicone tips with thin stem diameter, so they fit more snug with that short tube.


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> If the BIE had a detachable cable, I would have considered getting it, but unfortunately I had quite a few sets die on me due to the cable being the first point of failure in non detachable IEMs. Though one can say the BIE is quite a cheap set and no biggie buying a new one if the cable dies.
> Who knows, maybe they will have a BIE Pro coming soon with detachable cables and other improvements!
> 
> BTW how's the timbre on BIE compare to the BLON BL-03 (if u have the latter)?
> ...



There's already a MMCX version available, unfortunately it's only sold as a bundle with a $158 cable where you basically get the BIE for free.

I really hope they makes it available with a cheaper cable as well, I'd gladly pay $50 for them including a nice cable.


----------



## requal (Nov 6, 2019)

I would say that VE BIE has better timbre, but is more prone to sybilance then Blon BL-03. But foams works well for that (Crystalline Crystal Tips)
.


----------



## audio123

Lovely candies from Custom Art


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 6, 2019)

Here the lates Beta from KBEAR: a single DD with 10 mm DLC driver. Price unknown. Bass is borderline strong (depending on source, works best for me with my iPhone) and needs 2-3 dB cut out. It is nevertheless really well textured and lots of fun. Midrange is well sculpted and NOT recessed...and the upper midrange is tastefully dosed, therefore no harshness or shoutiness. I really like these and look forward to the final product. Good punch and natural timbre, very coherent. Shells are machined Al, and they are small, nozzles are long enough. This will be the first KBEAR I really like.

UPDATE: we are presently negotiating a name with the manufacturer..*Elf King* is the current favourite. To be shipped before Christmas. Could not get a price out of them yet. OK, *KBEAR Elf King *is now confirmed. The name goes back to the generic label of German car prototypes painted in black "Erlkönig"...Elf King is the English translation. Price would be good to know.

UPDATE UPDATE: I passed on Slater's suggestion and it was renamed to *KBEAR DIAMOND*. 

Now they need three reviewers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlkönig_(Goethe)


----------



## Slater (Nov 6, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> UPDATE: we are presently negotiating a name with the manufacturer..*Elf King* is the current favourite. To be shipped before Christmas. Could not get a price out of them yet. OK, *KBEAR Elf King *is now confirmed. The name goes back to the generic label of German car prototypes painted in black "Erlkönig"...Elf King is the English translation. Price would be good to know.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlkönig_(Goethe)



Something with “diamond” in the name would have been cool too. Like Diamond 1 (as in 1 driver), Diamond King, D3 (as in DDD) or Dx3 (as in D multiplied by 3) both of which stand for Diamond Dynamic Driver, etc.

But Elf King is cool too. 

Either way, I’m looking forward to the release.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Something with “diamond” in the name would have been cool too. Like Diamond 1 (as in 1 driver), Diamond King, D3 (as in DDD) or Dx3 (as in D multiplied by 3) both of which stand for Diamond Dynamic Driver, etc.
> 
> But Elf King is cool too.
> 
> Either way, I’m looking forward to the release.


That's funny, as Diamond was suggested. I re-suggest it on your behalf.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> That's funny, as Diamond was suggested. I re-suggest it on your behalf.



Wow, cool.

Yeah, they will have one of a very few DLC driver IEMs right now. It’s a very exclusive club at the moment.

So IMO, it would be in their best interest to really play up this fact as much as possible. And incorporating diamond into the name would be an obvious way to go about that.

I predict that this time next year everyone will have a DLC IEM, so whatever they can do to set themselves apart right now will only be a good thing.


----------



## CactusPete23

Slater said:


> Wow, cool.
> 
> Yeah, they will have one of a very few DLC driver IEMs right now. It’s a very exclusive club at the moment.
> 
> ...


" The Brilliant Diamond IEM for "Engaging" Sound ! "


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

CactusPete23 said:


> " The Brilliant Diamond IEM for "Engaging" Sound ! "


 
LOL I GET IT! Nice.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> Here the lates Beta from KBEAR: a single DD with 10 mm DLC driver. Price unknown. Bass is borderline strong (depending on source, works best for me with my iPhone) and needs 2-3 dB cut out. It is nevertheless really well textured and lots of fun. Midrange is well sculpted and NOT recessed...and the upper midrange is tastefully dosed, therefore no harshness or shoutiness. I really like these and look forward to the final product. Good punch and natural timbre, very coherent. Shells are machined Al, and they are small, nozzles are long enough. This will be the first KBEAR I really like.
> 
> UPDATE: we are presently negotiating a name with the manufacturer..*Elf King* is the current favourite. To be shipped before Christmas. Could not get a price out of them yet. OK, *KBEAR Elf King *is now confirmed. The name goes back to the generic label of German car prototypes painted in black "Erlkönig"...Elf King is the English translation. Price would be good to know.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erlkönig_(Goethe)



it better be real cheap. $50-80 max. too much competition in the $100+ zone for it to get any traction, but sub $100, it could find it's footing?


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> Something with “diamond” in the name would have been cool too. Like Diamond 1 (as in 1 driver), Diamond King, D3 (as in DDD) or Dx3 (as in D multiplied by 3) both of which stand for Diamond Dynamic Driver, etc.
> 
> But Elf King is cool too.
> 
> Either way, I’m looking forward to the release.


Perhaps it's a different take on erlkönig


----------



## Otto Motor

superuser1 said:


> Perhaps it's a different take on erlkönig


Yes!


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Wow, cool.
> 
> Yeah, they will have one of a very few DLC driver IEMs right now. It’s a very exclusive club at the moment.
> 
> ...


They changed the name to Diamond. Seriously.


----------



## yorosello

I'm aiming for Paiaudio Pliisen 121, but i'm not sure will it be better than no. 3.. hmm


----------



## SciOC

Otto Motor said:


> They changed the name to Diamond. Seriously.


That's a good idea, and much better than the other straight forwardly named IEM on the market, the semkarch CNT.  I think the diamond is a better name than the CNT for some reason....


----------



## Cuebbing

Bui Hai Anh said:


> *$200-300*
> It's a tie between LZ A6 and Audiosense T800, and they both sound equal to, or better than FH7, DK-4001, IE 400 - 500 Pro, Andromeda, IER-M9 depending on your music tastes


Thanks for sharing your experiences.
The subjectiveness of audio can make research quite a challenge.  I find the IER-M9, FH7, & DK-4001 to sound a bit better than the LZ-A6 and T800.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 7, 2019)

Ended up getting the Pai Audio DR2, not bad actually after a short listening session. Just that I couldn't get a really good fit on the right side, idk why . The tip (not stock) keep sticking to my ear & muffled the iem. My left was alright tho


----------



## SDMike

hi gang....need to replace my Westone W3s, had them reshelled and 3 years later the BAs are flopping around inside. Inearz offered a discount on their new CIEMs but I'm pretty disappointed. 

 I'm not one for clinical sound, I really enjoyed my W3s, even in original shells, the beans were super comfy. Prior to that I enjoyed TripleFi 10s. T800s have caught my eye thanks to this thread but open to ideas.

So, recommendations please,


----------



## baskingshark

SDMike said:


> hi gang....need to replace my Westone W3s, had them reshelled and 3 years later the BAs are flopping around inside. Inearz offered a discount on their new CIEMs but I'm pretty disappointed.
> 
> I'm not one for clinical sound, I really enjoyed my W3s, even in original shells, the beans were super comfy. Prior to that I enjoyed TripleFi 10s. T800s have caught my eye thanks to this thread but open to ideas.
> 
> So, recommendations please,



I am still using my Westone W30 and Westone 3s as of today (the latter is 8 years old and drivers are still going strong after a MMCX mod). What usual music genres do u listen to? And your preferred sound signature and budget?

T800 is bright on the treble, so not the best if u are treble sensitive. Though the treble can be tamed with knowles filters, eartip changes +/- cable change (for those who believe in cables making a difference to sound).
But T800 is very detailed and has great instrument separation/clarity/imaging, it trumps the Westones in these areas in fact. I agree with u that the Westones are the most comfortable of all the IEMs I have heard or owned so far. Unfortunately, the T800 shell is pretty big (to accomodate 8 BAs), so it is not as form fitting as the Westones, though it is not uncomfortable. T800 has superb subbass extension and quantity due to its vented subwoofer and tuning, and really sounds like a DD bass instead of the conventional BA bass. Hence it doesn't sound over analytical and boring despite its great details.


----------



## SDMike

Thank you for the response Baskingshark.

I really did love the W3s, and started looking at Westone again but came across this thread and started down the rabbit hole...

I'm not terribly sensitive to treble and don't mind working with filters if the separation/clarity/imaging is as good as I am reading. I'm budgeting around 300ish. 

Musically I am all over the place, I can go from Otis Redding to Five Finger Death punch with some Frank Ocean and Alina Baraz, a dash of Sinatra, a pinch of Foo Fighters... really I am all over the board, easier to say I stay away from Bluegrass implicitly.


----------



## audio123

Cuebbing said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> The subjectiveness of audio can make research quite a challenge.  I find the IER-M9, FH7, & DK-4001 to sound a bit better than the LZ-A6 and T800.


Yea it's no surprise given the price difference. The Sony IER-M9 is easily better than LZ-A6 and T800 for resolution.


----------



## Ziggomatic

SDMike said:


> hi gang....need to replace my Westone W3s, had them reshelled and 3 years later the BAs are flopping around inside. Inearz offered a discount on their new CIEMs but I'm pretty disappointed.
> 
> I'm not one for clinical sound, I really enjoyed my W3s, even in original shells, the beans were super comfy. Prior to that I enjoyed TripleFi 10s. T800s have caught my eye thanks to this thread but open to ideas.
> 
> So, recommendations please,



Not sure how the sound compares at all, but if you're looking for a comparable design for comfort, the Brainwavz B400 might be worth a look. I've never used the Westone 3s, but, out of the dozens of IEMs I've used, the B400 is easily the most comfortable set I've come across. And it sounds really good.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am in for the new NX7 pro version. The cable they are throwing in with it you can choose the termination balanced or single ended, happens to be the C-16-3 which is an excellent cable they are throwing in the package. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which you can read about here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...mconversation.0.0.6d643e5f1ZHoN8#review-22793  The difference in sound from the stock NX7 to the C-16-3 was to my ears vastly different for the better. Thickens the sonic signature with added smoothness for a fuller more robust sound. Absolute perfect choice for a throw in cable. 






  With the new added filter system. NX7 will sound even more musical due to having more perceived bass end. Should be interesting.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So I am in for the new NX7 pro version. The cable they are throwing in with it you can choose the termination balanced or single ended, happens to be the C-16-3 which is an excellent cable they are throwing in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those blue and red ones are beautiful!


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> So I am in for the new NX7 pro version. The cable they are throwing in with it you can choose the termination balanced or single ended, happens to be the C-16-3 which is an excellent cable they are throwing in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it comes with both sets of faceplates? Silver and Blue/Red?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the complete package. Face plates. 3 sets of filters. C-16-3 cable. That is a new case. Never seen that type from NiceHCK before. and with a tool to change up the looks.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> This is the complete package. Face plates. 3 sets of filters. C-16-3 cable. That is a new case. Never seen that type from NiceHCK before. and with a tool to change up the looks.



That is really cool. I wish more companies offered kits like that.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

Dsnuts said:


> So I am in for the new NX7 pro version. The cable they are throwing in with it you can choose the termination balanced or single ended, happens to be the C-16-3 which is an excellent cable they are throwing in the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice cable and IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think the only fore seeable issue with them face plates. Since It is being screwed into what looks like a plastic bottom shell. I can see all thumbs guys breaking the housing tightening them plates in too much. Lol. So I would set whatever plate you want and just leave it be. There is sime potential there for a crack in the housing. Wont know till I get my pair. Will report and do a full review once I get them.


----------



## davidcotton

Slater said:


> That is really cool. I wish more companies offered kits like that.


Westone did and got plagued with complaints of cracked faceplates during the first couple of years. Comes from over doing the screws when fixing the face plates in place.  Took some enterprising people on ebay to make some metal ones instead to fix the problem.


----------



## citral23

You don't make a race horse from a poney tho.


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I think the only fore seeable issue with them face plates. Since It is being screwed into what looks like a plastic bottom shell. I can see all thumbs guys breaking the housing tightening them plates in too much. Lol. So I would set whatever plate you want and just leave it be. There is sime potential there for a crack in the housing. Wont know till I get my pair. Will report and do a full review once I get them.



I’ve removed the faceplates from ZSN, ZSN Pro, ZS10 Pro, etc which are all metal faceplates screwed into plastic shells. And I’ve had absolutely zero problems. The reason is simple: don’t over tighten the screws. Hand tight means hand tight, not gorilla tight as I call it.



davidcotton said:


> Westone did and got plagued with complaints of cracked faceplates during the first couple of years. Comes from over doing the screws when fixing the face plates in place.  Took some enterprising people on ebay to make some metal ones instead to fix the problem.



If you over tighten any screw, you will have problems. You can strip the threads in metal just like you can strip the threads in plastic.

I’ve known people that overtightened the crap out of screws in IKEA furniture, and it fell apart. That’s not IKEA’s fault, it’s the direct fault of the user.

Too many people do this sort of thing with products they own:





...and then they don’t take responsibility and instead blame the manufacturers for not making indestructible products that protected people from themselves.

I knew a guy who made parts for race cars. He used to always say that “I wish I could sell a brain with my products”. Meaning people would do all sorts of boneheaded things, even something as simple and not reading or following the basic directions, and then blame him for making a “faulty product” when the customer was the cause.


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Ya so NiceHCK got this on the page description. 

Usage tips:
1. Please use professional HIFI player to drive it, so that NX7 Pro can fully exploit its potential.
2. Please burn it at least 100 hours, the sound quality will be more amazing.
3. We suggest you use better ear tips(such as AET07 and SpinFit CP145).
4. Take out of the attached screwdriver, counterclockwise, you willll take off the facepanel.
5.* When installing the screws, don't use excessive force, and stop immediately after turning to the appropriate position.*

How many folks will over look this bit of instruction.


----------



## slowpickr

If all else fails, read the instructions...


----------



## rayliam80

Dsnuts said:


> Lol. Ya so NiceHCK got this on the page description.
> 
> Usage tips:
> 1. Please use professional HIFI player to drive it, so that NX7 Pro can fully exploit its potential.
> ...








(btw I am actually intrigued by the NX7 Pro edition despite the meme)


----------



## gazzington

So anybody tried nx7 pros?


----------



## Dsnuts

Nope was introduced yesterday. Though I have a good idea how they are gonna sound. The silver and blue filters gonna change up the way the stock NX7 sounds. warmest sounding with most bass will be the blue filter.  Even though with blue filter the upper mids and lower treble will be tamed down should still have some sparkle up top. I have a pair coming my way. Will do a full review on them and how they have changed from the stock NX7.


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> That is really cool. I wish more companies offered kits like that.


That company Trinity audio used to have different face plates and a tool. Before they went rogue


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> 5.* When installing the screws, don't use excessive force, and stop immediately after turning to the appropriate position.*
> 
> How many folks will over look this bit of instruction.



I thought this should be common knowledge? I learned long ago as a child when "trying" to fix my toys. That turning screws too tight is a bad idea.

So if a consumer cracked their plastic IEMs because they tightened a metal screw with too much force, that's basically their fault


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> This is the complete package. Face plates. 3 sets of filters. C-16-3 cable. That is a new case. Never seen that type from NiceHCK before. and with a tool to change up the looks.



Wow that nice. How is the sound compared to original NX7? I have to pass the NX7 because of mixed review and intense highs.
Any comments about separation, soundstage, imaging, resolution?


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> 5.* When installing the screws, don't use excessive force, and stop immediately after turning to the appropriate position.*
> 
> How many folks will over look this bit of instruction.



You’d be surprised


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 7, 2019)

SDMike said:


> Thank you for the response Baskingshark.
> 
> I really did love the W3s, and started looking at Westone again but came across this thread and started down the rabbit hole...
> 
> ...



Well the T800 is $298 USD, I think on 11/11 it is $285ish and with coupons stacked on AE it can be even around $260ish USD. It is suitable for most music genres, and is my end game all BA IEM set now. I've stopped buying anymore hybrids/multi BA sets since.
But T800 is quite source picky, and if u are just driving it via a low end smartphone, it may not be too far away in sound quality from some cheaper CHIFI like the KZ ZS10 Pro. Give it a good source and it really extracts more micro details/dynamics.

A few days back, I auditioned a summitfFI QDC Anole VX (10 BA), costs > $2K USD, and subjectively, I would say the T800 can subjectively hit about 70 - 80% details/instrument separation/clarity of the QDC Anole VX, though the VX has a more refined tuning with no harsh peaks/troughs, better bass definition and accuracy/speed and no harsh treble. Plus VX has tuning switches to give different sound signatures. I would gladly take the VX anyday, but I can't afford it in my lifetime, so I'm happy with getting 70 - 80% sound quality at a fraction of the price with the T800, YMMV.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

DynamicEars said:


> Wow that nice. How is the sound compared to original NX7? I have to pass the NX7 because of mixed review and intense highs.
> Any comments about separation, soundstage, imaging, resolution?



you made a mistake, because the NX7 does not have intense highs. you got goofed by the "boogiemen". now the KZ's and the Tin Hifi's have intense highs. i can completely share with you that those have intense highs. same with the ****'s. the NX7, with JVC spiral dots have highs that are no more prominent than the JVC, Sennheiser IE40, or the Moondrops. 

when you get the opportunity to try something that cheap, with good reviews overall, then it might behoove you try it, because with the NX7, you missed out.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> you made a mistake, because the NX7 does not have intense highs. you got goofed by the "boogiemen". now the KZ's and the Tin Hifi's have intense highs. i can completely share with you that those have intense highs. same with the ****'s. the NX7, with JVC spiral dots have highs that are no more prominent than the JVC, Sennheiser IE40, or the Moondrops.
> 
> when you get the opportunity to try something that cheap, with good reviews overall, then it might behoove you try it, because with the NX7, you missed out.



Alright, I might give them a shot. With filters on the Pro i guess its a safer buy and easier to put sponge if they are too bright for me. The silver filter graph looks pretty good to me. How is the separation, details and imaging vs your IE 40 Pro?


----------



## zachmal

DynamicEars said:


> Alright, I might give them a shot. With filters on the Pro i guess its a safer buy and easier to put sponge if they are too bright for me. The silver filter graph looks pretty good to me. How is the separation, details and imaging vs your IE 40 Pro?



there's a pretty easy remedy actually to tame some excessive highs:

https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/

it also has been mentioned with the NX7 (2nd link):

https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-nx7-review-loomis-johnson/

https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-nx7-review-jk/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

DynamicEars said:


> Alright, I might give them a shot. With filters on the Pro i guess its a safer buy and easier to put sponge if they are too bright for me. The silver filter graph looks pretty good to me. How is the separation, details and imaging vs your IE 40 Pro?



i made a comparison a bit while back. but the instrument separation and details are a strong suit of the NX7. imaging and soundstage are both in the favor of the IE40 pro, but they are pretty much dead even in detail retrieval, but i prefer the NX7 because the fit is RIGHTEOUS. so comfortable. the IE40 have very short nozzles, so if you turn your head, the seal can be lost, so you're left adjusting them, and this is with XL JVC spiral dot tips. So i'll give a bit in stage and imaging for that awesome fit of the NX7. Plus the Senn's have a proprietary cable, which sucks.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Slater said:


> That is really cool. I wish more companies offered kits like that.


Got to say the cable looks nice


----------



## Slater

alvinlim2010 said:


> Got to say the cable looks nice



I agree, it's one of the nicest looking budget cables IMO:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

All the filters of NX7 Pro seem to retail the 13dB gap between 1kHz and 7kHz. For those who have NX7 and have modded them to amazing results, I think there is no need to buy the Pro. If you don't have NX7, buying the pro can get you top 3 sound quality at $100 with tinkering, and with some coupons I guess around $85 is a no brainer.


----------



## DynamicEars

Bui Hai Anh said:


> All the filters of NX7 Pro seem to retail the 13dB gap between 1kHz and 7kHz. For those who have NX7 and have modded them to amazing results, I think there is no need to buy the Pro. If you don't have NX7, buying the pro can get you top 3 sound quality at $100 with tinkering, and with some coupons I guess around $85 is a no brainer.



and extra quite nice cable which worth $30 and faceplates and nice looking carrying pouch. I'm considering this. Do you have the original NX7 buddy? how is the separation, bass quality, timbre, imaging and mids? especially when compared with same price range IEM like Spring 1 or Shuoer tape?
Thanks


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

DynamicEars said:


> and extra quite nice cable which worth $30 and faceplates and nice looking carrying pouch. I'm considering this. Do you have the original NX7 buddy? how is the separation, bass quality, timbre, imaging and mids? especially when compared with same price range IEM like Spring 1 or Shuoer tape?
> Thanks



bass quality is superb. dual CNT bass drivers. quantity? no EQ, it can leave you wanting, but with a little bump in the low end with EQ, it's quality bass with excellent speed and resolution. no for bassheads unless you amp though. then it can become serious basshead iems.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

p.s. timbre is above average, but not as good as the BIE or JVC woodies. detail retrieval is well above average, and competes with the most expensive of sets. where it shrinks a bit is in the stage and imaging. i think Jim needed to retune them with more pin point imaging and wider stage, and the NX7 could be a legit "giant killer".


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

DynamicEars said:


> and extra quite nice cable which worth $30 and faceplates and nice looking carrying pouch. I'm considering this. Do you have the original NX7 buddy? how is the separation, bass quality, timbre, imaging and mids? especially when compared with same price range IEM like Spring 1 or Shuoer tape?
> Thanks


I have the NX7 now. After putting foam inside the nozzles, the sound can be describe as Harman-like with added treble extension. The bass is raised slightly, has moderate quantity, but excellent detail and separation of bass notes. Mid is slightly distant, and treble has amazing detail.
In its original state, NX7 can induce headache in 15 minutes.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have the NX7 now. After putting foam inside the nozzles, the sound can be describe as Harman-like with added treble extension. The bass is raised slightly, has moderate quantity, but excellent detail and separation of bass notes. Mid is slightly distant, and treble has amazing detail.
> In its original state, NX7 can induce headache in 15 minutes.



i had no issues with the highs, and gave me no headaches. after some extensive burn in, and spiral dots, the highs aren't even the most pronounced area of the sound signature.


----------



## courierdriver

chinmie said:


> I thought this should be common knowledge? I learned long ago as a child when "trying" to fix my toys. That turning screws too tight is a bad idea.
> 
> So if a consumer cracked their plastic IEMs because they tightened a metal screw with too much force, that's basically their fault


Yup, that's true. Yet, sadly in today's society, too many consumers feel it's their God-given RIGHT to expect a total refund or replacement, for their own carelessness and stupidity.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> i made a comparison a bit while back. but the instrument separation and details are a strong suit of the NX7. imaging and soundstage are both in the favor of the IE40 pro, but they are pretty much dead even in detail retrieval, but i prefer the NX7 because the fit is RIGHTEOUS. so comfortable. the IE40 have very short nozzles, so if you turn your head, the seal can be lost, so you're left adjusting them, and this is with XL JVC spiral dot tips. So i'll give a bit in stage and imaging for that awesome fit of the NX7. Plus the Senn's have a proprietary cable, which sucks.


I agree with your take on fit. I love my NX7 and have no problems listening to them for hours. Fit for my ears anyway, is amazing and comfortable. Three to 5 hour listening sessions have easily occurred for me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be getting a set of Penon's Spheres. Single BA earphone for review. Will let you all know how these are. 

I have to admit I don't expect these to be ground breaking. Don't know too many single BAs that can cover the entire sound spectrum adequately to my ears.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it does. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting a set of Penon's Spheres. Single BA earphone for review. Will let you all know how these are.
> 
> I have to admit I don't expect these to be ground breaking. Don't know too many single BAs that can cover the entire sound spectrum adequately to my ears.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it does. Looking forward to hearing these.



It's a bit pricey for a 1 BA set, but as they say driver count is not as important as tuning.
I wonder why the shell is so huge for a 1 BA set though LOL.


----------



## LMka (Nov 8, 2019)

So, I have finally decided to share my though on IEMs which must not be named 
I speak about Shuoer EJ07 rebrand for well known banned shop.

They have the most ergonomic shell I have ever personally had. Very comfortable and very good sound isolation.

In terms of sound they are closer to S8F than to Roland if you know what I mean with the difference.
They might lack some extra "sparkle" in Treble but that makes them sound realistic in it's Treble response.
Sonion ESTs make them sound very good and extended in high frequincies.

Bass is something out of this world. Best subbass response I have experienced. It might have drawn too much attention(only by a little margin though) but after burn-in it sounds simply amazing.
They use very high quality dynamic driver in these.

As for mids they are somehow similair to S8F but without harshness. Tons of detail but not harsh at all. Yet they are not dark at the same time.
Vocals are not in your face but overall realistically positioned.

My personal opinion that considering 11.11 prices these are THE BEST price/performance Sonion EST / Sonion BA / Dynamic out there.
For it's price on sale you simply can't get anything better.


----------



## lgcubana

courierdriver said:


> I agree with your take on fit. I love my NX7 and have no problems listening to them for hours. Fit for my ears anyway, is amazing and comfortable. Three to 5 hour listening sessions have easily occurred for me.


I think you’ve said that you also have a Kanas variant. How would you compare your NX7 to your Kanas ?


----------



## gazzington

So what are the essential purchases this 11/11?


----------



## audio123

gazzington said:


> So what are the essential purchases this 11/11?


It depends on 1)Budget 2)Upgrade/Sidegrade.


----------



## Luis1316

So now i'm mainly looking at the Spring 1 and LZ A6 for the 11/11. Any other good recommendations guys? i alredy have BL03, T800 and KPE.


----------



## audio123

Luis1316 said:


> So now i'm mainly looking at the Spring 1 and LZ A6 for the 11/11. Any other good recommendations guys? i alredy have BL03, T800 and KPE.


The LZ A6 is a good choice at that price point. You can consider No.3 Ti, FLC8N, OH300, S8F/P. Cheers!


----------



## gazzington

What's the newer ikko like?


----------



## praxis22

Luis1316 said:


> So now I'm mainly looking at the Spring 1 and LZ A6 for the 11/11. Any other good recommendations guys? I already have BL03, T800 and KPE.



You could take a look at Shoer Tape, (Like a TIN P1 with bass) though it has a questionable ability with live music, rather than studio music. The ikko OH10 is good, I'm also really liking the Shozy Form 1.1. For 11.11 I'm pondering the BVGP DM7 or the Obravo Cupid Basic


----------



## audio123

gazzington said:


> What's the newer ikko like?


Are you referring to the OH7? As for the OH10, here is the ikko OH10 Review.



praxis22 said:


> You could take a look at Shoer Tape, (Like a TIN P1 with bass) though it has a questionable ability with live music, rather than studio music. The ikko OH10 is good, I'm also really liking the Shozy Form 1.1. For 11.11 I'm pondering the BVGP DM7 or the Obravo Cupid Basic


I am curious about the Cupid too.


----------



## suman134

I just got my unit of BGVP VG4 (4BA drivers, two Knowles and two sonion), this is my first BGVP IEM and I cant shed much light on how it compares with other BGVP IEMs but I can compare it with the TSMR 2 and Spring 1.
 TSMR 2 and VG4 have tuning switches. I am comparing these with all the switches on.







 

 Being the most expensive of the three the VG4 has better tonality and sounds more mature than the other two. What it misses on is the bass reach and rumble which is present in TSMR 2 and slightly more prominent with Spring 1. Every part of the spectrum is nicely balanced with very good amount of details. If you want bass, this is not it. If you want very good amount details, this should be the best option.

 Even when the TSMR 2 is slightly less detailed and the stage is marginally smaller than the VG4, it deliver very good amount of sharpness and air between instruments and the switches responds better than the BGVP. I recommend this earphone for under $200. It is far better than the Brainwavz B400 when it comes to both treble and bass extension, details and evenness of notes thickness.

 Spring 1 is very good for the price but its V shaped sound signature with a drowned vocal section might not please everyone. Tonality could have been better. It doesnt have the level of details of the other two. What it delivers is better sub-bass rumble and extension. It sounds fun. The bass body is not huge though. The stage size is marginally bigger than the VG4. Notes could have had better transparency but for the price, it is good.

 Out of the these three, I personally liked the TSMR 2. it has good amount of bass, very good amount of details and respectable stage size. The switches responds better. Slightly more expensive than the Spring 1 with far better details and clarity. One of the best value for money earphone.

 Now the weakest point of the TSMR 2 is the cable. Other two have very good quality cables, specially the VG4.


----------



## superuser1

suman134 said:


> If you want bass, this is not it. If you want very good amount details, this should be the best option.


Looks like a keeper for you!!


----------



## suman134

superuser1 said:


> Looks like a keeper for you!!


Come, have a try. I can come too. Take the Spring 1 for a test drive maybe?


----------



## superuser1

suman134 said:


> Come, have a try. I can come too. Take the Spring 1 for a test drive maybe?


I shall .. in a couple of days make a visit and try them out


----------



## suman134

Of all the recent earphone I have with me, most impressed with the Shozy Pola39, if anyone has the budget should just dive into it.


----------



## crabdog

praxis22 said:


> You could take a look at Shoer Tape, (Like a TIN P1 with bass) though it has a questionable ability with live music, rather than studio music. The ikko OH10 is good, I'm also really liking the Shozy Form 1.1. For 11.11 I'm pondering the BVGP DM7 or the Obravo Cupid Basic


I don't know why people keep mentioning the P1 alongside the Tape, they're really nothing alike in any aspect.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 8, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> It's a bit pricey for a 1 BA set, but as they say driver count is not as important as tuning.
> I wonder why the shell is so huge for a 1 BA set though LOL.



So this is where the Penon Spheres are interesting. Traditional single BA iems has an advantage of using a smaller housing pill form in many cases. Which gives great ease of use and size. My Zero Audio Singolo which I still own is literally the size of a tylonol pill. But from how I understand tuning in general. If your gonna get the best sound sonics from a single driver. Space is key. Using a larger housing for a single BA is actually intriguing. I hope they are able to use some serious tuning magic to make these sound full and encompassing that would be something.

So it seems I will be getting the NX7 pro sooner than later to let you all know how they are. They are gonna ship them to me via DHL meaning I should be able to recieve them maybe in 4 days.

The price of the pro I think will be set at $100. Regardless of 11.11 sales since is such a new item. But the original NX7 will be discounted at $65. I bet they will stop making the original ones and just get rid of stock of em due to the much more complete pro version.


----------



## citral23

crabdog said:


> I don't know why people keep mentioning the P1 alongside the Tape, they're really nothing alike in any aspect.



Probably because a lot of ppl forge their own opinion on the solid base that are youtube videos of a completely stoned reviewer.


----------



## Cevisi

citral23 said:


> Probably because a lot of ppl forge their own opinion on the solid base that are youtube videos of a completely stoned reviewer.


Who is this stoned reviewer


----------



## citral23

Cevisi said:


> Who is this stoned reviewer



search P1 vs Tape


----------



## praxis22

crabdog said:


> I don't know why people keep mentioning the P1 alongside the Tape, they're really nothing alike in any aspect.



I have both, in fact I have both in my pocket right now. Personally I would disagree. I think they're more alike than not. At least on certain bits of music I know well. The P1 is warmer, more intimate, and more engaging. While the tape is easier to drive and wider with a lot more bass. But if you have the P1 already then there is very little point in buying the Tape. I bought it as I wanted to know what an electrostatic/hybrid sounded like over the planar.


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> I think you’ve said that you also have a Kanas variant. How would you compare your NX7 to your Kanas ?


Yes, I have the Kanas PRO. I love that iem and have no desire to ever get rid of it, but it is a heavier earphone compared to NX7 and I do find I need to push the KPE into my ears a bit more often, especially if I'm out walking. NX7 with its smaller and lighter shells stay put better in my ears, but that's just me. Everyone's ears are different, so someone else may disagree with this. Fit wise, I prefer the NX7 to the KPE...but only by a small margin. Both are very comfortable for me and I can listen to both for many hours at a time.


----------



## audio123

Fearless S6 Rui


----------



## SciOC

crabdog said:


> I don't know why people keep mentioning the P1 alongside the Tape, they're really nothing alike in any aspect.


Basically they're considered to be the "detail" options in this price range that compete against more expensive sets....  Even though they're vastly different designs.

I get it, but no bass on the P1 plus already owning the RHA cl2 kills my interest in the P1.  The tape has a unique driver set up, and DD bass, so I actually found it appealing enough to get.

Also, as for being stoned, If true, I could care less, my critical listening abilities are personally much better when those substances are flowing through the bloodstream....


----------



## FastAndClean

Tape has a huge lower treble peak at around 3-4 khz, that is the only reason why I gonna pass


----------



## lgcubana

courierdriver said:


> Yes, I have the Kanas PRO. I love that iem and have no desire to ever get rid of it, but it is a heavier earphone compared to NX7 and I do find I need to push the KPE into my ears a bit more often, especially if I'm out walking. NX7 with its smaller and lighter shells stay put better in my ears, but that's just me. Everyone's ears are different, so someone else may disagree with this. Fit wise, I prefer the NX7 to the KPE...but only by a small margin. Both are very comfortable for me and I can listen to both for many hours at a time.


How would you compare the two sound signatures ?


----------



## zachmal (Nov 8, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Basically they're considered to be the "detail" options in this price range that compete against more expensive sets....  Even though they're vastly different designs.
> 
> I get it, but no bass on the P1 plus already owning the RHA cl2 kills my interest in the P1.  The tape has a unique driver set up, and DD bass, so I actually found it appealing enough to get.
> 
> Also, as for being stoned, If true, I could care less, my critical listening abilities are personally much better when those substances are flowing through the bloodstream....



There's also the "Obravo Cupid Basic" at that price range (seen at 169 USD),

not sure why it still isn't getting much more attention on head-fi (even though it has been mentioned that they can't keep up the amount of produced units with the demand - which is quite something ...)


----------



## kukkurovaca

::googles:: so the "Basic" cupid is the same as the regular Cupid but with a 3.5mm cable instead of 2.5mm?


----------



## zachmal

kukkurovaca said:


> ::googles:: so the "Basic" cupid is the same as the regular Cupid but with a 3.5mm cable instead of 2.5mm?



Basic has single output 3.5 mm cable with reduced accessories (no adapter), the other variants have an adapter and 2.5 mm balanced cable


Sources:

https://hifipig.com/obravo-launch-cupid-basic-planar-iem/

https://www.glorioussound.com/obravo-distributor-netherlands/


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

zachmal said:


> There's also the "Obravo Cupid Basic" at that price range (seen at 169 USD),
> 
> not sure why it still isn't getting much more attention on head-fi (even though it has been mentioned that they can't keep up the amount of produced units with the demand - which is quite something ...)



I think it's because it is hard to get hold of Cupid if you live outside Britain now.


----------



## kukkurovaca

For those in the US, Bloom Audio carries the regular Cupid, but not the Cupid Basic. Dunno if they plan to or not. The Basic would appeal to me because I have good single-ended portable amp options, so balanced is not a must-have. Then again, since the connectors are semi-proprietary, maybe it makes more sense to get the 2.5 anyway.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting a set of Penon's Spheres. Single BA earphone for review. Will let you all know how these are.
> 
> I have to admit I don't expect these to be ground breaking. Don't know too many single BAs that can cover the entire sound spectrum adequately to my ears.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it does. Looking forward to hearing these.





Dsnuts said:


> Nope was introduced yesterday. Though I have a good idea how they are gonna sound. The silver and blue filters gonna change up the way the stock NX7 sounds. warmest sounding with most bass will be the blue filter.  Even though with blue filter the upper mids and lower treble will be tamed down should still have some sparkle up top. I have a pair coming my way. Will do a full review on them and how they have changed from the stock NX7.


Is it known what are the specifications of the BAs and the crossover frequencies between the DD and BAs, and BAs and piezo?


----------



## Dsnuts

That is a good question for NiceHCK folks on aliexpress. I would ask. Jim is about as nice as it comes. Nice is a part of their business mode.


----------



## logiatype (Nov 8, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> For those in the US, Bloom Audio carries the regular Cupid, but not the Cupid Basic. Dunno if they plan to or not. The Basic would appeal to me because I have good single-ended portable amp options, so balanced is not a must-have. Then again, since the connectors are semi-proprietary, maybe it makes more sense to get the 2.5 anyway.



How hard are the Cupids to drive? I really only listen out of my phone. They don't seem to be available anywhere.


----------



## darmanastartes

My Nicehck DB3 review is up on Head-Fi.


----------



## kukkurovaca

logiatype said:


> How hard are the Cupids to drive? I really only listen out of my phone. They don't seem to be available anywhere.



Based on specs, should not be hard to drive. Can't always tell from specs, of course.


----------



## Jackpot77

logiatype said:


> How hard are the Cupids to drive? I really only listen out of my phone. They don't seem to be available anywhere.





kukkurovaca said:


> Based on specs, should not be hard to drive. Can't always tell from specs, of course.



Specs are accurate. They can handle plenty of power, but you can drive them  well with pretty much anything. Believe they are struggling to keep up with demand from the oBravo factory, but @PhilW is usually the man in the know with Cupid availability - what part of the world are you in?


----------



## logiatype

Jackpot77 said:


> Specs are accurate. They can handle plenty of power, but you can drive them  well with pretty much anything. Believe they are struggling to keep up with demand from the oBravo factory, but @PhilW is usually the man in the know with Cupid availability - what part of the world are you in?


I’m in the US. I checked Bloom Audio but there’s no mention of the Basic.


----------



## Towa

logiatype said:


> I’m in the US. I checked Bloom Audio but there’s no mention of the Basic.



Yeah bloom audio does not carry the basic (yet?). I just order a 250 cupid from them a few weeks back though, and can totally recommend it.


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> How would you compare the two sound signatures ?


I'm not a reviewer and it's been a month since I've listened to the KPE, so I would need to do some A-B-ing to give a more accurate impression of the differences. I'm busy this weekend so I probably won't get around to doing a comparison until early next week. What I can say for certain based on memory; is that the KPE is more tonally correct, but has less detail. I use the NX7 when I'm listening to new music or rediscovering old favourites that I never owned on vinyl or CD. They are incredibly detailed and I can easily pick out the words in a song, or follow individual instruments. Separation is excellent with the NX7. The KPE, on the other hand, is slightly warmer and smoother by a touch; and also has a wider and deeper soundstage. Bass presentation on both are similar, and give a deep but tight rendering. Neither are boomy sounding, but both reach deep into the sub bass. If you don't mind using a bit of EQ, both iems respond well to it. The NX7 seems easier to tweak though, especially in the bass. Best way I can describe the differences is this: KPE is like looking through a big window, where you see more of the big picture. NX7 is like looking through a magnifying glass that is more vivid, but separates everything out a bit more. Honestly, both are great. It all depends on your personal preferences and the genres of music you would be listening to. To be totally honest, I haven't listened much to either the KPE or the NX7 in the past month. I've been finally enjoying my TFZ NO.3 much more, because I've been listening to alot of old school bass heavy dance music from the 80's and 90's; which I have downloaded from Spotify premium. When I get tired of listening to that genre and rap/hip-hop, I'll listen to other genres and just swap my earphones to get the best sound out of what I'm listening to at that moment.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

courierdriver said:


> I'm not a reviewer and it's been a month since I've listened to the KPE, so I would need to do some A-B-ing to give a more accurate impression of the differences. I'm busy this weekend so I probably won't get around to doing a comparison until early next week. What I can say for certain based on memory; is that the KPE is more tonally correct, but has less detail. I use the NX7 when I'm listening to new music or rediscovering old favourites that I never owned on vinyl or CD. They are incredibly detailed and I can easily pick out the words in a song, or follow individual instruments. Separation is excellent with the NX7. The KPE, on the other hand, is slightly warmer and smoother by a touch; and also has a wider and deeper soundstage. Bass presentation on both are similar, and give a deep but tight rendering. Neither are boomy sounding, but both reach deep into the sub bass. If you don't mind using a bit of EQ, both iems respond well to it. The NX7 seems easier to tweak though, especially in the bass. Best way I can describe the differences is this: KPE is like looking through a big window, where you see more of the big picture. NX7 is like looking through a magnifying glass that is more vivid, but separates everything out a bit more. Honestly, both are great. It all depends on your personal preferences and the genres of music you would be listening to. To be totally honest, I haven't listened much to either the KPE or the NX7 in the past month. I've been finally enjoying my TFZ NO.3 much more, because I've been listening to alot of old school bass heavy dance music from the 80's and 90's; which I have downloaded from Spotify premium. When I get tired of listening to that genre and rap/hip-hop, I'll listen to other genres and just swap my earphones to get the best sound out of what I'm listening to at that moment.



had both, and i completely confer with your ears. excellent comparison, unless you mean the original kanas? i had the kanas pro, and the NX7 kicks the MKP's behiney in every way but bass quantity and soundstage. the MKP is all about smoothness and musicality, with a warm thick note presentation, while the NX7 is all about details, bass quality, separation, and a more transparent note presentation.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> had both, and i completely confer with your ears. excellent comparison, unless you mean the original kanas? i had the kanas pro, and the NX7 kicks the MKP's behiney in every way but bass quantity and soundstage. the MKP is all about smoothness and musicality, with a warm thick note presentation, while the NX7 is all about details, bass quality, separation, and a more transparent note presentation.


My comparison was with the Kanas Pro, NOT the original Kanas. I'm glad you concur with my opinion. It's always nice to know that there are others out there that hear things similarly. I really do enjoy both these iems...I just use them for listening to my music when I'm in different moods. Sometimes I really want to have the details in my face, so that's when I choose the NX7. Other times, when I'm looking for a bit more of a relaxed sound, I'll choose the KPE. It all depends on what I'm looking for at any given time. If I'm rocking some heavy dance club type tunes, I'll use my TFZ No.3. If I'm just wanting to listen to something that works decent on all genres and I'm not being too analytical (in other words, just a decent daily driver that is fun and provides enough musical satisfaction), I love my KZ ZS10 PRO for that.


----------



## FastAndClean

lgcubana said:


> How would you compare the two sound signatures ?


i had both, Kanas Pro sound like music, NX7 sound like some sort of noise compared to them
very uneven sounding with a complete lack of musicality, also the cymbals sound like a hit to a tin can


----------



## Jackpot77

logiatype said:


> I’m in the US. I checked Bloom Audio but there’s no mention of the Basic.



I suggest dropping @PhilW a note to enquire - he's the main distributor for the EU and works very closely with oBravo, so he will probably know if you can get hold of the basic and from where.


----------



## Nobassnohead

darmanastartes said:


> My Nicehck DB3 review is up on Head-Fi.


Thank you for review.


----------



## zachmal

FastAndClean said:


> i had both, Kanas Pro sound like music, NX7 sound like some sort of noise compared to them
> very uneven sounding with a complete lack of musicality, also the cymbals sound like a hit to a tin can



well, we need critical reviewers 

do you think the plastic body plays a big part for IEMs of a unnatural timbre ? (thinking that the **** has a kirksite metal alloy body it cannot be too big)

also I wonder why e.g. the older Bellsing BA drivers vs. Knowles have that metallic timbre or sound to it

any ideas or explanations ?

Thanks


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 9, 2019)

zachmal said:


> well, we need critical reviewers
> 
> do you think the plastic body plays a big part for IEMs of a unnatural timbre ? (thinking that the **** has a kirksite metal alloy body it cannot be too big)
> 
> ...


i think the reason is lack of damping and stuffing too much BA drivers inside that are cheap and low quality, the bass driver is the best inside that thing, but the lack of damping and poor driver matching are the main reasons in my opinion
also bad crossover implementation is a possible reason as well
the new NX7 Pro can be improvement because it has some sort of damping from the new filter system


----------



## zachmal (Nov 9, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i think the reason is lack of damping and stuffing too much BA drivers inside that are cheap and low quality, the bass driver is the best inside that thing, but the lack of damping and poor driver matching are the main reasons in my opinion
> also bad crossover implementation is a possible reason as well
> the new NX7 Pro can be improvement because it has some sort of damping from the new filter system



ah gotcha, so something like with the Audiosense T180 and T800

the T180 has been described as too shrill if I remember correctly without filters, the 180 Pro is pretty fine for me

>and stuffing too much BA drivers inside that are cheap and low quality

quantity over quality FTW ! (for the win) ... NOT 

Thanks


----------



## lgcubana

courierdriver said:


> I'm not a reviewer and it's been a month since I've listened to the KPE, so I would need to do some A-B-ing to give a more accurate impression of the differences. I'm busy this weekend so I probably won't get around to doing a comparison until early next week. What I can say for certain based on memory; is that the KPE is more tonally correct, but has less detail. I use the NX7 when I'm listening to new music or rediscovering old favourites that I never owned on vinyl or CD. They are incredibly detailed and I can easily pick out the words in a song, or follow individual instruments. Separation is excellent with the NX7. The KPE, on the other hand, is slightly warmer and smoother by a touch; and also has a wider and deeper soundstage. Bass presentation on both are similar, and give a deep but tight rendering. Neither are boomy sounding, but both reach deep into the sub bass. If you don't mind using a bit of EQ, both iems respond well to it. The NX7 seems easier to tweak though, especially in the bass. Best way I can describe the differences is this: KPE is like looking through a big window, where you see more of the big picture. NX7 is like looking through a magnifying glass that is more vivid, but separates everything out a bit more. Honestly, both are great. It all depends on your personal preferences and the genres of music you would be listening to. To be totally honest, I haven't listened much to either the KPE or the NX7 in the past month. I've been finally enjoying my TFZ NO.3 much more, because I've been listening to alot of old school bass heavy dance music from the 80's and 90's; which I have downloaded from Spotify premium. When I get tired of listening to that genre and rap/hip-hop, I'll listen to other genres and just swap my earphones to get the best sound out of what I'm listening to at that moment.


Thanks for taking the time to respond.  From past posts, I know we listen to similar genres and both use Spotify Premium.  

I have the Kanas Pro, so a direct comparison to the NX7 helps me out. Since the NX7 Pro isn't included the coming 11/11 sale, I can take my time (for a change of pace) and wait for some early reviews.


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond.  From past posts, I know we listen to similar genres and both use Spotify Premium.
> 
> I have the Kanas Pro, so a direct comparison to the NX7 helps me out. Since the NX7 Pro isn't included the coming 11/11 sale, I can take my time (for a change of pace) and wait for some early reviews.


I just read somewhere ( I think it was on the Nicehck thread) that the NX7 PRO was being offered at the Nicehck store for $89-USD, which includes a 3.5mm unbalanced cable; or $90 with a 2.5mm balanced cable. I hope I was able to help you out a bit. I hope you are enjoying your KPE. I do really like mine alot and I still think they offer an excellent amount of sound quality for their price. I really enjoy their sound signature alot and plan on keeping them till they no longer function...which I hope never occurs. LOL! As for the NX7/PRO; I think you are on the right track; to wait for further reviews and just sit tight for a while. For me personally, I'm just gonna keep enjoying what I currently own, so I'm not looking for any new iems for the 11/11 sale. Only thing I need at this time is an adapter to make my 2.5mm balanced cables work in a 3.5mm unbalanced output. The one I have in my Ali cart is gonna be less than $10 on sale day. That's all I'm buying.


----------



## audio123

HiBy R3 Pro Unboxing. As for the sound aspect, the R3 Pro has more defined bass, forward midrange and crispier treble. Very impressed by its sound so far.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

LMka said:


> So, I have finally decided to share my though on IEMs which must not be named
> I speak about Shuoer EJ07 rebrand for well known banned shop.
> 
> They have the most ergonomic shell I have ever personally had. Very comfortable and very good sound isolation.
> ...



Have you heard the Shuoer Tape and could compare? I've ordered the tape, but wondering whether to also get the ST7 and if it's a decent upgrade. 

Currently using BGVP DM6 as daily driver,  using LG G8, sometimes Chord Mojo, plan to get Zishan DSD..


----------



## requal

Monkey Puzzle said:


> Currently using BGVP DM6 as daily driver,  using LG G8, sometimes Chord Mojo, plan to get Zishan DSD..


I had DM6 paired with Zishan DSD, and it wasn't best synergy. In about same price you can get Sony NWA35 and this is nice combination.


----------



## lgcubana

Just rummaging through my collection and came across my Tin T3 (*with tape modification*). I had put them aside, once I got my 2nd pair of ChiFi IEMs (KZ ZS10 Pro)



 

I figured it was decision time.  Do I post them for sale ?
But to be fair, since I haven't touched the T3s in half a year and I've since progressed from directly connecting to my Note 4 to the Radsone ES100. Still working out the EQ settings, but the ES100 has given the T3s new life, for my preferred sound signature.


----------



## yorosello

lgcubana said:


> Just rummaging through my collection and came across my Tin T3 (*with tape modification*). I had put them aside, once I got my 2nd pair of ChiFi IEMs (KZ ZS10 Pro)
> 
> 
> I figured it was decision time.  Do I post them for sale ?
> But to be fair, since I haven't touched the T3s in half a year and I've since progressed from directly connecting to my Note 4 to the Radsone ES100. Still working out the EQ settings, but the ES100 has given the T3s new life, for my preferred sound signature.



It was lucky for you that you has Tin T3 as your first IEM and it could sell pretty well if you going to sell it. Mine was KZ ZSN Pro & I'm pretty sure that no one will buy a second hand of it since the price of the new one has been very cheap.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

requal said:


> I had DM6 paired with Zishan DSD, and it wasn't best synergy. In about same price you can get Sony NWA35 and this is nice combination.



Thanks, that's useful to know re the DM6 and DSD. My pair of DM6 took a fall and had to glue the shell's back together with plastic cement (and get abused as earphones under a motorcycle helmet), so thinking the aluminium Shuoer Tapes will hold up better when out of the house.


----------



## requal

Monkey Puzzle said:


> Thanks, that's useful to know re the DM6 and DSD. My pair of DM6 took a fall and had to glue the shell's back together with plastic cement (and get abused as earphones under a motorcycle helmet), so thinking the aluminium Shuoer Tapes will hold up better when out of the house.


 Iems are generally  fragile. Sometimes shell can be not damaged but driver will be. But I also prefer metal shells. If Shuoer is somewhat bright I would go for Sony dap too. Battery life is also outstanding  in Sony, Zishan needs to be charged very often.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

The Dunu DM380 seems good. The shells are from NFJ, but I guess Dunu developed the drivers, and frequency response looks Harman-ish.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will be getting a set to review. Will let everyone know how they are. Should be very soon. 3 micro HD titanium coated drivers. Should be a good sounding unit.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Bui Hai Anh said:


> The Dunu DM380 seems good. The shells are from NFJ, but I guess Dunu developed the drivers, and frequency response looks Harman-ish.



Yes, we subcontracted the shells, but the drivers and cables are all us. We'll be running a giveaway event for the DM-380 during our 17th anniversary celebration between 11/13 to 11/29. There will be other interesting things that we're going to try, such as flash sales on some of our more popular older models and multiple raffles.



Dsnuts said:


> I will be getting a set to review. Will let everyone know how they are. Should be very soon. 3 micro HD titanium coated drivers. Should be a good sounding unit.



Yep! Been busy with CanJam Shanghai and the release of our flagship LUNA, but we'll get that out to you ASAP! Also, the bare DM-480 --- packaging is still being prepped. Because the holidays are coming up, all the printers are working overtime, but we're going to try to get them into peoples' hands by Christmas. Pre-orders for the DM-480 start on Black Friday.


----------



## cqtek

FastAndClean said:


> i think the reason is lack of damping and stuffing too much BA drivers inside that are cheap and low quality, the bass driver is the best inside that thing, but the lack of damping and poor driver matching are the main reasons in my opinion
> also bad crossover implementation is a possible reason as well
> the new NX7 Pro can be improvement because it has some sort of damping from the new filter system



My question is if anyone knows if anything changes inside or just there are new filters in the nozzles, somehow, as I did when I put the tips Ostry ...


----------



## lgcubana

cqtek said:


> My question is if anyone knows if anything changes inside or just there are new filters in the nozzles, somehow, as I did when I put the tips Ostry ...


I believe @Dsnuts is getting expedited shipping on his NX7 Pro order.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will be getting a set hopefully next week. They seem to be very excited about the new pro version. Will most definitely let folks know how they are as soon as I get it.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

cqtek said:


> My question is if anyone knows if anything changes inside or just there are new filters in the nozzles, somehow, as I did when I put the tips Ostry ...



The exploded diagram looks exactly the same, same 10mm dual CNT driver, same number and placement of BAs, etc.

They could have, in theory, changed the crossover tuning or vents on the shell. But most likely, the tuning tips are the only thing that’s changed.

Don’t underestimate the effect of dampening though. It’s possible some filtering on the nozzles is all that was needed to allow improvements. Hopefully, @Dsnuts will fill us in once his arrive.


----------



## Nobassnohead

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yes, we subcontracted the shells, but the drivers and cables are all us. We'll be running a giveaway event for the DM-380 during our 17th anniversary celebration between 11/13 to 11/29. There will be other interesting things that we're going to try, such as flash sales on some of our more popular older models and multiple raffles.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Been busy with CanJam Shanghai and the release of our flagship LUNA, but we'll get that out to you ASAP! Also, the bare DM-480 --- packaging is still being prepped. Because the holidays are coming up, all the printers are working overtime, but we're going to try to get them into peoples' hands by Christmas. Pre-orders for the DM-480 start on Black Friday.


İ watch some reviews about dm380 and i think dm380 will be one of your succesfull iems . its liitle bit  pricey to me otherwise i will choose it as my next iem


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Nobassnohead said:


> İ watch some reviews about dm380 and i think dm380 will be one of your succesfull iems . its liitle bit  pricey to me otherwise i will choose it as my next iem



Perhaps you can enter our giveaway when we announce the even in a couple of days, then! 

Full disclosure: we're actually making _zero_ on the DM-380 --- at $49, it is designed to be a loss leader, meant to let people get re-acquainted with the brand's prowess in acoustic engineering and driver development.

We're very aware of the fact that we've been pretty silent on the international end of things for the past few years, and we're working to change this. Frankly, our business in China has been thriving --- we're one of the sales leaders in the enthusiast personal audio sector, and often rank in the top three for 11/11 sales, alongside companies like HiFiMAN and FiiO. However, simultaneously, we understand that we had a missed opportunity in the international space. Our job now is to get people re-engaged with our brand and products, so we will be releasing more international and US-specific product variants in the coming months.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> *Don’t underestimate the effect of dampening though.*



100% agree. Dampers made significant change in sound, wrong dampening also can make worse sound signature, but with right dampening the magic will come. Like TOTL IEMs beside of great driver and tuning and materials, they did great effort in adjusting dampers and the result is smooth sounding while have crisp details.

We can reduce glaring, edgy, harshness, peaks with good dampening method.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 10, 2019)

*Introducing the KBEAR Diamond (BETA)*

The KBEAR Diamond is a single-dynamic driver earphone with a DLC (diamond-like carbon) coated membrane. DLC coating is a new technology that increases the high-frequency response by 0.2 to 5 dB. The KBEAR Diamond is presently a BETA in need of fine-tuning...bass needs to be decreased.

I spent quite some time with it and this could be a killer earphone: speedy for a DD, great staging, superb definition Organic organic organic sound. A co-blogger is currently tackling the fine-tuning. Price still unknown but allegedly below $100. Out before year-end.

Anxious how much hype this one will experience but I like this one and didn't like the Kanas Pro at >2 the price. I expect this one to be a huge crowd pleaser and am surprised how KBEAR could pull that one out considering their rather mediocre track record....see my review of the KBEAR hi7.

I'll write future details on my blog.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> Close! Actually i am Phillipe coutinho!



I was there. Flamengo vs. CXA!


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> *Introducing the KBEAR Diamond (BETA)*
> 
> The KBEAR Diamond is a single-dynamic driver earphone with a DLC (diamond-like carbon) coated membrane. DLC coating is a new technology that increases the high-frequency response by 0.2 to 5 dB. The KBEAR Diamond is presently a BETA in need of fine-tuning...bass needs to be decreased.
> 
> ...



How does this compare to the BLON BL-03, Kanas Pro and JVC HA FDX01 (since these are all DDs)?


----------



## Cevisi

Is there a qdc cable that Fits the blon ?


----------



## Ziggomatic

Cevisi said:


> Is there a qdc cable that Fits the blon ?



Nope. Square peg (Blon) & round hole (QDC).

NX7 style apparently fits.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> How does this compare to the BLON BL-03, Kanas Pro and JVC HA FDX01 (since these are all DDs)?


Hey, I am not that far yet...but, considering the Kanas Pro is $180...I'd rather get two KBEARs. KBEAR uses a more rigid (=better) driver than the Blon. It is hard to tune (high sensitivity and has less tolerance than normal ppe and graphene drivers. KBEAR focus on tonality....it has to sound natural and organic...and so it does...like the JVC and more so than the Blon. Soundstage and the other technicalities are secondary...people want to hear familiar sounds, real sounds...enjoyable listening. Having said that, I found the KBEAR's stage quite good.

Anyway, DLC is probably the future for dynamic drivers.

UPDATE:  passed the question on to co-blogger and tuner K. He replied:
Blons are great in their own way. I agree, why should one always be "better" than the other. I always find the Blons are a treat in my ears nonwithstanding the fact that other earphones may be "better". He doesn't know the JVCs but finds the Kanas Pro fatiguing after a while. I didn't like the Kanas Pro at all considering their price. We are also presently finalizing the tuning of this one: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2952#post-15237116

No idea under what brandname it will appear and how much it will cost. As always, we do this 200% pro bono.


----------



## CoFire

Cevisi said:


> Is there a qdc cable that Fits the blon ?



I bought the JCally QDC 0.78 mm cable and with a pocket knife, i slowly shaved the corners of the square cable mount on the BLON BL-03, checking the fit as I shaved. The fit is snug and better than the stock cable. Unfortunately for me, the guides though much better still pull the tips out of my ears a bit. I'm looking into a QDC cable without the ear guides so hopefully it'll have less pull at my ears thus loosening the fit. The BLON BL-03 are fast but the fit is a PITA. I'm using the Azla SednaEarfit tips which also protrude more than just about any other tip I've found. Great tips! I recommend them and for the average person, I'm confident this tip alone would get you great results!


----------



## zachmal

Cevisi said:


> Is there a qdc cable that Fits the blon ?



you could give the cable which is bundled in a set with the blon bl-03 a try:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000336192828.html (AK store)

there's also an offer on OPA audio store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000313161394.html


----------



## Nobassnohead

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Perhaps you can enter our giveaway when we announce the even in a couple of days, then!
> 
> Full disclosure: we're actually making _zero_ on the DM-380 --- at $49, it is designed to be a loss leader, meant to let people get re-acquainted with the brand's prowess in acoustic engineering and driver development.
> 
> We're very aware of the fact that we've been pretty silent on the international end of things for the past few years, and we're working to change this. Frankly, our business in China has been thriving --- we're one of the sales leaders in the enthusiast personal audio sector, and often rank in the top three for 11/11 sales, alongside companies like HiFiMAN and FiiO. However, simultaneously, we understand that we had a missed opportunity in the international space. Our job now is to get people re-engaged with our brand and products, so we will be releasing more international and US-specific product variants in the coming months.


Thank you for giveaway information. İ entered giveaway campaign after you informed me. İ wish goodluck for your international journey


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

@DUNU-Topsound  So how can we enter the giveaway event? I'm close to paying for DM-380 on AE, but if I'm eligible to receive one pair in the event, that's would be great.
Hope to hear from you quick, my AE coupons do not last long!


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Bui Hai Anh said:


> @DUNU-Topsound  So how can we enter the giveaway event? I'm close to paying for DM-380 on AE, but if I'm eligible to receive one pair in the event, that's would be great.
> Hope to hear from you quick, my AE coupons do not last long!



You can save your coupons on something else; help us get the word out on our 17th anniversary celebration and you're eligible for the giveaway.

In the next couple of days, we'll be posting various Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter posts with the hashtag #17thAnniversary. The winner of the giveaway will be chosen randomly from the total number of shares made to posts containing that hashtag between 11/13 to 11/29. This means that the more an individual shares, the higher the chances of winning.


----------



## superuser1

DUNU-Topsound said:


> You can save your coupons on something else; help us get the word out on our 17th anniversary celebration and you're eligible for the giveaway.
> 
> In the next couple of days, we'll be posting various Facebook, Instagram, and Twitter posts with the hashtag #17thAnniversary. The winner of the giveaway will be chosen randomly from the total number of shares made to posts containing that hashtag between 11/13 to 11/29. This means that the more an individual shares, the higher the chances of winning.


I am more interested in the DM480 and waiting for it to be launched on the Dunu site.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

superuser1 said:


> I am more interested in the DM480 and waiting for it to be launched on the Dunu site.



We will commence pre-orders on 11/29; our goal is to get any pre-orders to users by Christmas.

We're also pondering whether we should launch a head-fier special package DM-480 with a DUW-02 (stock DK-2001 cable) or LYRE cable (stock DK-3001 PRO cable), both of which have our quick-switch modular plug system.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

May have gone overboard on 11.11 - Shuoer EJ07 oem version ordered, Shuoer Tape (non-11.11 buy) as well as Zishan DSD and lots of nice cables!


----------



## kingcro

How does Tin T4 compare to Audiosense T800? Wanna buy T4 or T800, but dunno.


----------



## pr0b3r

Another BGVP product came around and again, I would like to share my thoughts about its sound and overall build.

BGVP DX5

PROS:
- Excellent build quality
- Warm and smooth midrange
- No hint of sibilance
- Above average soundstage quality
- Non-fatiguing sound
- MMCX

CONS:
- Lacks in bass quantity, not for bassheads
- Easily slips out of my ear conchae due to the small driver diameter
- No L/R indicator on the earbuds themselves

Source used: AUNE M1s

Build
Shells are made of metal with good design in mind. It's not your generic kind of shell design. I think this can take a beating and would still work. The 8-core stock cable included is also well made from the MMCX connectors down to the L-plug, which are also both made of metal by the way.

Fit
This pair didn't sit well in my ears due to the small diameter of the drivers and probably the shape of the shells. There are rubber fins included in the package aside from the 6 pairs of extra foams (including donut ones), but they often don't do justice to an earbuds' sound, IMO. I didn't bother using them this time. I prefer using earbuds worn down all the time. For the foams, I used the included full ones.

Sound
Bass - I would consider this pair as bass light. Though the low end isn't totally anemic, they just lack in quantity than what I would have preferred. Subbass is very subtle but is still felt. Midbass has a bit more emphasis here having good punch when needed. I enjoyed using them for genres such as Alternative Rock, Jazz, and vocal centric tracks.
Mids - This area is where I liked them the most. Lower mids has good warmth and is smooth overall. No sibilance at all. Guitars, saxophones, and trumpets are easily heard loud and clear. Though I feel like clarity would benefit more by using donut foams instead of full ones.
Treble - Upper mids to treble is smooth and quite laid back. It is not entirely veiled throughout and sparkle is still audible enough with decent texture, though I feel like there's an early roll off here.
Soundstage - Overall sound feels centered except for the slight emphasis on the upper bass and lower mids. Stage width is actually good, which contributes to the better texture of its bass and treble. Even though they're ever so slightly more pushed back than the mids, good layering and 3D imaging saved their asses so they're not totally left behind in quality.

Conclusion
If you're not a basshead and is in for long listening sessions with tracks that are focused on vocals, the DX5 is a good option for you. Earbuds with this kind of build quality at this price range is not so common. You'll often find the likes of this at above $100. If not for the fit issue (which differs among all of us), this pair would have been a great addition to my earbuds collection. I'm sure some other people will have better experience than I had.

SPECS
Model: BGVP DX5
Drive unit: 14.2mm DLC Dynamic
Impedance: 30ohm
Sensitivity: ≥111dB SPL/mW
Frequency response: 10Hz-45kHz
Distortion rate: 0.5% @ 1kHz
Channel balanced: ≤1dB
Rated power: 8mW


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> How does this compare to the BLON BL-03, Kanas Pro and JVC HA FDX01 (since these are all DDs)?


OK, I tested a bit further last night: Blon vs. KBEAR. First, nothing wrong with the Blons. They are what they are and I like them a lot. Some reviewer wrote the Blons smear in comparison to the Tin Hifi T4, but, as far as I know, both have the same driver...and nothing smears in the Blons for my ears [careful with the T4's treble]. The Blons are good and cheap and that's what I like. And the fact that I use them indicates to me that they truly are good (for me).

A/Bing the Blons with the KBEARs I initially had problems finding a discernible quality difference when listening to rock, pop, and some weird country. The difference was more evident in orchestral music: the KBEARs were more refined in the midrange, not as bright, smoother with a better definition...but all of this was not much better. There will be no reason to replace your Blons any time soon. See the KBEAR as their own (very interesting) entity. Presently, they are a bit bassier than the Blons but this will change. People, who didn't find a good fit with the Blons will probably consider the KBEAR.

The KBEAR may be a worthy follow-up to the much looser (less coherent) sounding iBasso IT01. If you compare both as car analogs, the KBEAR is a BMW that runs tight over medieval cobble streets whereas the iBasso is a Volkswagen with a rattling dashboard.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> OK, I tested a bit further last night: Blon vs. KBEAR. First, nothing wrong with the Blons. They are what they are and I like them a lot. Some reviewer wrote the Blons smear in comparison to the Tin Hifi T4, but, as far as I know, both have the same driver...and nothing smears in the Blons for my ears [careful with the T4's treble]. The Blons are good and cheap and that's what I like. And the fact that I use them indicates to me that they truly are good (for me).
> 
> A/Bing the Blons with the KBEARs I initially had problem finding a discernible quality difference when listening to rock, pop, and some weird country. The difference was more evident in orchestral music: the KBEARs were more refined in the midrange, not as bright, smoother with a better definition...but all of this was not much better. There will be no reason to replace your Blons any time soon. See the KBEAR as their own (very interesting) entity. Presently, they are a bit bassier than the Blons but this will change. People, who didn't find a good fit with the Blons will probably consider the KBEAR.




Thanks for the impressions! Looks very promising, that's definitely one set I'll keep my eye out for.

Well regarding the BLON's poor fit, a few of us in the BLON thread have ordered a supposed big brother of the BLON BL-03, the BLON cardinal/bluejay. It's about $64 - 75 USD in shops on AE for 11/11. It supposedly has the same drivers as the BL-03, but in a resin shell and it has a longer nozzle. Initial reviewers said the fit and isolation is much better. I bought one and am waiting for my set to arrive.


----------



## Nobassnohead

İ ordered nicehck db3 today i think it will be come in 1 month


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Looks very promising, that's definitely one set I'll keep my eye out for.
> 
> Well regarding the BLON's poor fit, a few of us in the BLON thread have ordered a supposed big brother of the BLON BL-03, the BLON cardinal/bluejay. It's about $64 - 75 USD in shops on AE for 11/11. It supposedly has the same drivers as the BL-03, but in a resin shell and it has a longer nozzle. Initial reviewers said the fit and isolation is much better. I bought one and am waiting for my set to arrive.


As far as I know, there is a Blon BL-03 MK II discussed: with longer nozzles. The manufacturer negotiated with drop.com but a distributor was faster and they sold the "normal" Blons. Not sure whether this killed the project.

Another reason for purchasing earphones is the "look" (see cables). The KBEAR are a bit boring...and the Tin Hifi stuff as well as the KZ stuff is repetitive.


----------



## praxis22

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Looks very promising, that's definitely one set I'll keep my eye out for.
> 
> Well regarding the BLON's poor fit, a few of us in the BLON thread have ordered a supposed big brother of the BLON BL-03, the BLON cardinal/bluejay. It's about $64 - 75 USD in shops on AE for 11/11. It supposedly has the same drivers as the BL-03, but in a resin shell and it has a longer nozzle. Initial reviewers said the fit and isolation is much better. I bought one and am waiting for my set to arrive.



I use the large ikko i-Planet foams on my bl03 works well, but they are a shallow fit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Exciting times my friends. Get your chifi purchases going on it is that time of the year!. Man I got a lot to go over.


----------



## CoFire

Otto Motor said:


> As far as I know, there is a Blon BL-03 MK II discussed: with longer nozzles. The manufacturer negotiated with drop.com but a distributor was faster and they sold the "normal" Blons. Not sure whether this killed the project.
> 
> Another reason for purchasing earphones is the "look" (see cables). The KBEAR are a bit boring...and the Tin Hifi stuff as well as the KZ stuff is repetitive.



Are you saying the "new" BL-03 that are being sold might come with a longer nozzle? Those would be worth checking out.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoFire said:


> Are you saying the "new" BL-03 that are being sold might come with a longer nozzle? Those would be worth checking out.


Sure, but be careful these Blon Cardinal Bluejay...no specs given...apparently different sound from the BL-03.


----------



## Slater

CoFire said:


> Are you saying the "new" BL-03 that are being sold might come with a longer nozzle? Those would be worth checking out.



It was supposedly being planned, but it never came to fruition as far as I’m aware of (at least not yet).

Don't get too excited though. Back when it was 1st mentioned, the price was going to be significantly higher. Remember, the only difference was a slightly longer nozzle, so what the thought process was for a big price hike is beyond me.

In a way, I’m kind of glad it never came to fruition because I think the affordable price has been the main driving factor of the BL-03’s popularity. It the BL-03 was $100, would as many people be going bonkers over it? No way Jose.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

This day has been cruel to my wallet... So far I have sold 2 pairs, and bought 6 pairs.
I need to sell more, feel like I'm sleeping with snakes now.


----------



## kingcro

Bui Hai Anh said:


> This day has been cruel to my wallet... So far I have sold 2 pairs, and bought 6 pairs.
> I need to sell more, feel like I'm sleeping with snakes now.



Atleast you didn't spend $275 on a single IEM like me (Audiosense T800)... My poor wallet.


----------



## Dcell7

I took a dive in the deep and did something totally different. I have ordered a custom design Hisenior A6 (6 Knowles BA). Had some conversion with Gareth and according to him they are an improved Hisenior B5 with bass boost. Lead time is 7-10 days for custom design so it will take a while before it even ships.

Also order a NiceHCK 16 core cable, the Blon cable for my incoming BL03, some KZ cases and Spinfits CP360 for my Shanling MTW100. I made great use of the coupons i acquired the last month


----------



## pfloyd

The Dunu DM380 remind me a lot like these phones

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JMV5H9G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> It was supposedly being planned, but it never came to fruition as far as I’m aware of (at least not yet).
> 
> Don't get too excited though. Back when it was 1st mentioned, the price was going to be significantly higher. Remember, the only difference was a slightly longer nozzle, so what the thought process was for a big price hike is beyond me.
> 
> In a way, I’m kind of glad it never came to fruition because I think the affordable price has been the main driving factor of the BL-03’s popularity. It the BL-03 was $100, would as many people be going bonkers over it? No way Jose.



If the shell is injection molded, a new mold can cost $50K.


----------



## kingcro

Slater said:


> It was supposedly being planned, but it never came to fruition as far as I’m aware of (at least not yet).
> 
> Don't get too excited though. Back when it was 1st mentioned, the price was going to be significantly higher. Remember, the only difference was a slightly longer nozzle, so what the thought process was for a big price hike is beyond me.
> 
> In a way, I’m kind of glad it never came to fruition because I think the affordable price has been the main driving factor of the BL-03’s popularity. It the BL-03 was $100, would as many people be going bonkers over it? No way Jose.



Somewhat doubt Blons are that worse from TFZ No. 3


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Apparently Dunu DM-380 shares the shells with at least two other pairs, all with 6mm*1 and 5mm *2 drivers:

NFJ N300 Pro: seems to be the first, and "of different materials"
Hisenior N3+: graphene diaphragms
Dunu DM-380: titanium diaphragms


----------



## durwood

Slater said:


> It was supposedly being planned, but it never came to fruition as far as I’m aware of (at least not yet).
> 
> Don't get too excited though. Back when it was 1st mentioned, the price was going to be significantly higher. Remember, the only difference was a slightly longer nozzle, so what the thought process was for a big price hike is beyond me.
> 
> In a way, I’m kind of glad it never came to fruition because I think the affordable price has been the main driving factor of the BL-03’s popularity. It the BL-03 was $100, would as many people be going bonkers over it? No way Jose.



Yeah $30-40 seems to be the honey pot. @$50 you start losing buyers, $75 even more, and $100 people will think twice. At $100, you are now competing in the known brand entrance level that has store presence, warranty, return policies, etc.

Also, I think it is important to realize a longer nozzle will change the tuning if the same driver is used. I think you would see changes in the treble response, if no changes made elsewhere. The short nozzle might be part of the magic for some of these budget models that stand above their peers.


----------



## jant71

Question...thinking some here may be in the know. Is the 11.11 HCK Lucky Bag choice A $7.99 MMCX BT aptX cable this cable...


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> If the shell is injection molded, a new mold can cost $50K.



Agreed. It appears to be a cast zinc alloy shell. Molds are not cheap, so I totally understand why they’d want to try and recoup their costs.

IMO, since the volume of most ChiFi earphones is relatively low (ie a few thousand at most), it would be much easier and cheaper to make a jig that would allow them to mill off the existing nozzle. Then they could press on (or glue on) a new nozzle of the desired dimensions (length).

Such as this off-the-shelf nozzle:


Or even tap the shell after milling the nozzle off, and offer a few threaded nozzle filters as part of a “Blon Pro” package (just like NiceHCK did with the NX7 Pro).

Reworking the existing shells would allow them to continue to use the existing earphone shell mold instead of investing in a new mold that may never have its costs recouped.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Yeah $30-40 seems to be the honey pot. @$50 you start losing buyers, $75 even more, and $100 people will think twice. At $100, you are now competing in the known brand entrance level that has store presence, warranty, return policies, etc.
> 
> Also, I think it is important to realize a longer nozzle will change the tuning if the same driver is used. I think you would see changes in the treble response, if no changes made elsewhere. The short nozzle might be part of the magic for some of these budget models that stand above their peers.



Oh, a different nozzle would just certainly require some retuning. 

Longer nozzles generally boost low end, which will be a different Blon BL-03 than we know today. They could offset the change somewhat by maintaining the same internal volume as the stock nozzle.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but be careful these Blon Cardinal Bluejay...no specs given...apparently different sound from the BL-03.





Slater said:


> Oh, a different nozzle would just certainly require some retuning.
> 
> Longer nozzles generally boost low end, which will be a different Blon BL-03 than we know today. They could offset the change somewhat by maintaining the same internal volume as the stock nozzle.



My BLON Cardinal has just arrived at my customs today, hopefully I can let u guys know soon whether they sound the same as the BLON BL-03.




Dcell7 said:


> I took a dive in the deep and did something totally different. I have ordered a custom design Hisenior A6 (6 Knowles BA). Had some conversion with Gareth and according to him they are an improved Hisenior B5 with bass boost. Lead time is 7-10 days for custom design so it will take a while before it even ships.
> 
> Also order a NiceHCK 16 core cable, the Blon cable for my incoming BL03, some KZ cases and Spinfits CP360 for my Shanling MTW100. I made great use of the coupons i acquired the last month



Hisenior B5+ is one of my favourite IEMs as it is a rare midcentric tuning, very atypical to the usual V shaped/harmanish tuning out there. If only the bass on the B5+ is of greater quantity, it would be close to an endgame tuning. I do EQ the bass up a few dB as I'm a basshead, but it does narrow the soundstage a tinge with a boosted bass.
This Hisenior A6 looks super interesting, let us know how they turn out.



kingcro said:


> Somewhat doubt Blons are that worse from TFZ No. 3



BLONs and No. 3 are quite different kettle of fish, even though both are single DD IEMs.

TFZ No. 3 is more basshead and more suited for bass forward music like EDM and stuff that needs better instrument separation/details/clarity.
BLON is more laid back but better in acoustic instrument timbre. BLON doesn't do that well for music that has lots of complex instrumentation/multiple riffs going on. More suited for slower genres and genres that have lots of acoustic instruments.


*1) Isolation*
TFZ No.3 > BLON BL-03

*2) Timbre + Tonality + Note weight*
BLON BL-03 > TFZ No.3

*3) Clarity/instrument separation/details*
TFZ No.3 > BLON BL-03

*4) Soundstage width*
BLON BL-03 > TFZ No.3

*5) Bass (quantity)*
TFZ No.3 > BLON BL-03

*7) Sound signature*
TFZ No. 3 - U shaped, most basshead of these single DD IEMs, with great subbass extension and quantity. Has elevated 2 - 3 kHz and 8 kHz frequencies, but has treble roll off at higher treble frequencies. Lower mids are recessed compared to higher mids.

BLON BL-03 - L shaped, harmanish




Bui Hai Anh said:


> Apparently Dunu DM-380 shares the shells with at least two other pairs, all with 6mm*1 and 5mm *2 drivers:
> 
> NFJ N300 Pro: seems to be the first, and "of different materials"
> Hisenior N3+: graphene diaphragms
> Dunu DM-380: titanium diaphragms



The Hisenior N3 looks very similar in design and internals to the Kinboofi F60 and a few other OEM type triple DD (1 x 6 mm and 2 x 5 mm) stuff on AE.
Probably a bigger company is doing OEM for smaller ones and just reuse the shells/drivers and stamp a different logo on the shell.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> BLONs and No. 3 are quite different kettle of fish, even though both are single DD IEMs.
> 
> TFZ No. 3 is more basshead and more suited for bass forward music like EDM and stuff that needs better instrument separation/details/clarity.
> BLON is more laid back but better in acoustic instrument timbre. BLON doesn't do that well for music that has lots of complex instrumentation/multiple riffs going on. More suited for slower genres and genres that have lots of acoustic instruments.
> ...



Eh. I have put double exposure of the graphs of BLON and Harman 2017 and the BLON seems to be boosted from 500Hz onwards compared to treble which we assume relatively flat. It's not that harmanish giving the thing they have 4 to 6dB boost in lowest frequencies.

So, what are your suggestions to get except T800? Are TFZs worth it? How good is A6 Mini? I just bought T800, but maybe I'll get something else so I can diversify the sound a bit. People say A6 Mini has almost the best microdetail, how is that compared to T800?

Maybe TFZ? I listen to EDM oftenly and No. 3 are oftenly recommended due to their basshead nature. No. 3's surely are interesting and if I got 7 (get anything up to $100 more expensive) on Linsoul awards for $9 I would have gotten TFZs, definitely. Do TFZs sparkle well?


----------



## baskingshark

kingcro said:


> Eh. I have put double exposure of the graphs of BLON and Harman 2017 and the BLON seems to be boosted from 500Hz onwards compared to treble which we assume relatively flat. It's not that harmanish giving the thing they have 4 to 6dB boost in lowest frequencies.
> 
> So, what are your suggestions to get except T800? Are TFZs worth it? How good is A6 Mini? I just bought T800, but maybe I'll get something else. People say A6 Mini has almost the best microdetail, how is that compared to T800.
> 
> Maybe TFZ? I listen to EDM oftenly and No. 3 are oftenly recommended due to their basshead nature. No. 3's surely are interesting and if I got 7 (get anything up to $100 more expensive) on Linsoul awards for $9 I would have gotten TFZs, definitely.



I don't have A6 mini, but it has a big brother called the LZ A6 which has gain switch, more filters and added BA drivers, though it is almost triple the price of the mini. Some of the folks here claim it is comparable to the T800, though I haven't heard it. So best to ask the others about the A6 mini and normal A6. 

If u wanna get the TFZ NO. 3, there's a recently released successor called the TFZ King Edition, retails $129 USD now in a lot of shops. It contains the same TFZ No. 3/TI driver but it has a tuning switch. Some shops on AE are giving away a free TFZ My Love Edition with this TFZ King Edition for the 11/11 sale.


----------



## nraymond

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Apparently Dunu DM-380 shares the shells with at least two other pairs, all with 6mm*1 and 5mm *2 drivers:
> 
> NFJ N300 Pro: seems to be the first, and "of different materials"
> Hisenior N3+: graphene diaphragms
> Dunu DM-380: titanium diaphragms



On AliExpress there is also the N3 (currently $14.22 plus shipping from Topeco Electronics), and on Amazon there is the NEX N3 for $25 after coupon Prime shipped.


----------



## yorosello

kingcro said:


> Eh. I have put double exposure of the graphs of BLON and Harman 2017 and the BLON seems to be boosted from 500Hz onwards compared to treble which we assume relatively flat. It's not that harmanish giving the thing they have 4 to 6dB boost in lowest frequencies.
> 
> So, what are your suggestions to get except T800? Are TFZs worth it? How good is A6 Mini? I just bought T800, but maybe I'll get something else so I can diversify the sound a bit. People say A6 Mini has almost the best microdetail, how is that compared to T800?
> 
> Maybe TFZ? I listen to EDM oftenly and No. 3 are oftenly recommended due to their basshead nature. No. 3's surely are interesting and if I got 7 (get anything up to $100 more expensive) on Linsoul awards for $9 I would have gotten TFZs, definitely. Do TFZs sparkle well?



Yeah, no. 3 can be a very good choice for that type of music. It's sparkle too.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 11, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Yeah, no. 3 can be a very good choice for that type of music. It's sparkle too.



Yeah. I guess I'll just wait so I can get EX800ST as these are supposedly very deep in terms of bass quality. If I won't have enough for 800ST, I will get No. 3s.

Which IEMs have a great bass quality (I can stand any quantity)?


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Looks very promising, that's definitely one set I'll keep my eye out for.
> 
> Well regarding the BLON's poor fit, a few of us in the BLON thread have ordered a supposed big brother of the BLON BL-03, the BLON cardinal/bluejay. It's about $64 - 75 USD in shops on AE for 11/11. It supposedly has the same drivers as the BL-03, but in a resin shell and it has a longer nozzle. Initial reviewers said the fit and isolation is much better. I bought one and am waiting for my set to arrive.


I requested a Blon Cardinal/Buejay review unit. And I am working with another guy on retuning the Blon BL-03: longer nozzles, a bit of the upper mids removed and this balanced by a bit less mid bass. And I make sure the price does not go up...although I have no direct influence on that.

The manufacturer was previously not keen on their Blons - they want to focus on more profitable iems so I speculate. But, as it looks, they can be convinced to improve them.

_Disclaimer: I am not a sales guy and very rarely give buying recommendations in my reviews/on my TECH blog. And I make zero money from this - it is a hobby. In fact, I am presently in the red after investing $250 in the E.A.R.S. rig plus spending another $250 on the JVC HAFDX1. Still, you won't see any ads on my blog anytime soon and no Patreon accounts either, let alone affiliate links. But what I am as keen on as everybody else here is a good deal "for the masses". _


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 11, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I requested a Blon Cardinal/Buejay review unit. And I am working with another guy on retuning the Blon BL-03: longer nozzles, a bit of the upper mids removed and this balanced by a bit less mid bass. And I make sure the price does not go up...although I have no direct influence on that.
> 
> The manufacturer was previously not keen on their Blons - they want to focus on more profitable iems so I speculate. But, as it looks, they can be convinced to improve them.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I am not a sales guy and very rarely give buying recommendations in my reviews/on my TECH blog. And I make zero money from this - it is a hobby. In fact, I am presently in the red after investing $250 in the E.A.R.S. rig plus spending another $250 on the JVC HAFDX1. Still, you won't see any ads on my blog anytime soon and no Patreon accounts either, let alone affiliate links. But what I am as keen on as everybody else here is a good deal "for the masses". _



Well the Blon BL-03 is one of the hypetrains of the last few weeks, not only on headfi but on other audio blogs and sites. I'm pretty sure they are still making a profit on it by selling many sets instead of fewer more expensive sets.

But the achilles heel of the BL-03 is the short nozzle, necessitating after market tips +/- cable change for most westerners. Those who ain't audiophiles and are just lay consumers will probably not know about tip rolling and will just write off the BL-03 as a crap sounding cheapo set OOTB. IMHO if they kept the tuning similar but made sets with better a better fit, and charged it ~ $50 USD, people will still snap it up. Maybe the BLON cardinal/bluejay is this improved version, I'll get it later this week to find out. But from what I know, the cardinal/bluejay came out *before* the BL-03, it was already retailing since the start of this year, but not many takers/reviews.

A lot of folks complain about the midbass bloatedness in the BL-03, but I suspect we are all using different eartips cause of the lousy fitting stock tips, so different ear tips will influence the bass to some extent. 
And source is quite important in the BL-03. Despite its specs, it is quite power hungry, and the midbass tightens a lot with amping.


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Well the Blon BL-03 is one of the hypetrains of the last few weeks, not only on headfi but on other audio blogs and sites. I'm pretty sure they are still making a profit on it by selling many sets instead of fewer more expensive sets.
> 
> But the achilles heel of the BL-03 is the short nozzle, necessitating after market tips +/- cable change for most westerners. Those who ain't audiophiles and are just lay consumers will probably not know about tip rolling and will just write off the BL-03 as a crap sounding cheapo set OOTB. IMHO if they kept the tuning similar but made sets with better a better fit, and charged it ~ $50 USD, people will still snap it up. Maybe the BLON cardinal/bluejay is this improved version, I'll get it later this week to find out. But from what I know, the cardinal/bluejay came out *before* the BL-03, it was already retailing since the start of this year, but not many takers/reviews.
> 
> ...


I was just told by my co-tuner that the revamped Blons may be more expensive, but not $79. I speculate, they will come with better cable and tips than the original.


----------



## Otto Motor

Blon BL-03 and Tin Hifi T4 have the same drivers? But the T4 has an ugly 5 kHz peak and a much higher price...whereas the Blons need their 8 kHz peak reduced...if it is not a coupler resonance.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Well the Blon BL-03 is one of the hypetrains of the last few weeks, not only on headfi but on other audio blogs and sites. I'm pretty sure they are still making a profit on it by selling many sets instead of fewer more expensive sets.
> 
> But the achilles heel of the BL-03 is the short nozzle, necessitating after market tips +/- cable change for most westerners. Those who ain't audiophiles and are just lay consumers will probably not know about tip rolling and will just write off the BL-03 as a crap sounding cheapo set OOTB. IMHO if they kept the tuning similar but made sets with better a better fit, and charged it ~ $50 USD, people will still snap it up. Maybe the BLON cardinal/bluejay is this improved version, I'll get it later this week to find out. But from what I know, the cardinal/bluejay came out *before* the BL-03, it was already retailing since the start of this year, but not many takers/reviews.
> 
> ...



In my own opinion, you should test it with Kygo's Firestone which has quite some bass texture. If you can hear the whole bass texture, the bass is good. If not, the bass isn't of that good quality. A lot of IEMs I have fail there. Including KZ ZSX.

BLON BL-03 definitely isn't Harman neutral, atleast not in the region till 500Hz. But it is subbass leaning bass, so it shouldn't be muddy.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Blon BL-03 and Tin Hifi T4 have the same drivers? But the T4 has an ugly 5 kHz peak and a much higher price...whereas the Blons need their 8 kHz peak reduced...if it is not a coupler resonance.



Crinacle's graphs tend to have a 8 kHz artefact if I'm not mistaken, due to the measuring setup.
Personally I don't hear any 8 kHz harshness on the BLONs, but I don't have any measuring rigs to confirm it. Also some folks in the BLON thread who have multiple BLONs have reported unit variations with some sets sounding slightly different from the others, so maybe unit variation plays a part.

There's lots of rumours going around that the BLON BL-03's drivers are also in the Tanchjim Oxygen, but has that been confirmed to be true?


----------



## yorosello (Nov 11, 2019)

kingcro said:


> Yeah. I guess I'll just wait so I can get EX800ST as these are supposedly very deep in terms of bass quality. If I won't have enough for 800ST, I will get No. 3s.
> 
> Which IEMs have a great bass quality (I can stand any quantity)?


For now, with my limited collections of IEM, I can say Pai Audio DR2 has the best bass.


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Crinacle's graphs tend to have a 8 kHz artefact if I'm not mistaken, due to the measuring setup.
> Personally I don't hear any 8 kHz harshness on the BLONs, but I don't have any measuring rigs to confirm it. Also some folks in the BLON thread who have multiple BLONs have reported unit variations with some sets sounding slightly different from the others, so maybe unit variation plays a part.
> 
> There's lots of rumours going around that the BLON BL-03's drivers are also in the Tanchjim Oxygen, but has that been confirmed to be true?


Yes, the 8 kHz peak is forced as a reference. The guy who presumably tuned the Oxygens and Blons is Zhuo Hulang.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 11, 2019)

yorosello said:


> For now, with my limited collections of IEM, I can say Pai Audio DR2 has the best bass.


Yep, according to reviews, they have a good bass... Now I am thinking: to get these or Dunu Falcon C or EX800ST. I'm not a basshead, but I just dislike undefined bass which will just make it all monotone and will lack texture.


----------



## kingcro

baskingshark said:


> Crinacle's graphs tend to have a 8 kHz artefact if I'm not mistaken, due to the measuring setup.
> Personally I don't hear any 8 kHz harshness on the BLONs, but I don't have any measuring rigs to confirm it. Also some folks in the BLON thread who have multiple BLONs have reported unit variations with some sets sounding slightly different from the others, so maybe unit variation plays a part.
> 
> There's lots of rumours going around that the BLON BL-03's drivers are also in the Tanchjim Oxygen, but has that been confirmed to be true?


So Tin T4 is not better than Blon BL-03?


----------



## kukkurovaca

baskingshark said:


> A lot of folks complain about the midbass bloatedness in the BL-03, but I suspect we are all using different eartips cause of the lousy fitting stock tips, so different ear tips will influence the bass to some extent.



Yeah, I finally gave in and picked up a pair of BL-03, and bass is all over the place when switching tips, and the stock cable also causes issues in my case at least b/c the ear guides made it hard to get any seal with shallower tips. Initially I could only get a decent seal with spinfits, and in that case the bass was pretty boomy.

After hacking the guides off and reversing the connectors, I can use spiral dots, which clean up the bass.

Bass is also somewhat sensitive to source. 

Would be great to see a version of these that worked for most folks out of the box, because they'd make really easy recommendations/gifts. Especially if they shipped with a cable that was suitable wear down as well as up. Lots of folks find over-ear cable routing to be a non-starter.


----------



## kingcro

kukkurovaca said:


> Yeah, I finally gave in and picked up a pair of BL-03, and bass is all over the place when switching tips, and the stock cable also causes issues in my case at least b/c the ear guides made it hard to get any seal with shallower tips. Initially I could only get a decent seal with spinfits, and in that case the bass was pretty boomy.
> 
> After hacking the guides off and reversing the connectors, I can use spiral dots, which clean up the bass.
> 
> ...


You simply need a worse fitting IEMs for these. I use MH755 big eartips. The bass is big, but more subbassy than midbassy.


----------



## yorosello

kingcro said:


> Yep, according to reviews, they have a good bass... Now I am thinking: to get these or Dunu Falcon C or EX800ST. I'm not a basshead, but I just dislike undefined bass which will just make it all monotone and will lack texture.


I'm not sure about the other two since I don't have or hear them yet. But in term of price DR2 is really a bang for bucks IEM for sure.


----------



## paulwasabii (Nov 12, 2019)

kingcro said:


> So Tin T4 is not better than Blon BL-03?



Only if you like a Blon 03 with less bass and an extra $50


----------



## kingcro

Guys,

Are there any planar IEMs under $100?


----------



## peter123

kingcro said:


> Yeah. I guess I'll just wait so I can get EX800ST as these are supposedly very deep in terms of bass quality. If I won't have enough for 800ST, I will get No. 3s.
> 
> Which IEMs have a great bass quality (I can stand any quantity)?



For me personally the A6 has the best quality/quantity ratio for bass. I should have my A6 Mini later today if my colleague returned from China as planned yesterday and can let you know how it compares in the bass department. 

The NiceHCK NX7 does also have very good bass quality albeit less quantity than the A6. The new NX7 Pro for $89 would probably be a better alternative today but I haven't heard it yet myself...


----------



## kingcro

peter123 said:


> For me personally the A6 has the best quality/quantity ratio for bass. I should have my A6 Mini later today if my colleague returned from China as planned yesterday and can let you know how it compares in the bass department.
> 
> The NiceHCK NX7 does also have very good bass quality albeit less quantity than the A6. The new NX7 Pro for $89 would probably be a better alternative today but I haven't heard it yet myself...



What about Audiosense T800? They should have similar bass to Anole VX due to fully BA bass. They should have speed and texture, but not depth. Asking cause I bought T800 yesterday and I am questioning did I do a good decision with them.


----------



## peter123

kingcro said:


> What about Audiosense T800? They should have similar bass to Anole VX due to fully BA bass. They should have speed and texture, but not depth. Asking cause I bought T800 yesterday and I am questioning did I do a good decision with them.



I'm sorry but I've never heard them. They do seem to be highly regarded by others though.


----------



## kingcro

Has anybody shipped IEMs with Yanwen Special Line? I am scared of the reviews, don't want to trash $275.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

T800 have a lot of bass, more so than LZ A6.
One of my students had EX800ST, they were super boring. The detail was not good either. They may be good at one time, but they are long past their prime.


----------



## katatonicone1

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I also listen to a lot of metal. So far the most impressive sound for guitar has come from LZ A6. For the lower price, I think you could do with TRN V90, the separation of which is above the price. Or the Sennheiser IE 40 Pro for everything.


So I managed to buy LZ A6 for $211 with the AE coupons. Thank you for the recommendation. I wonder why it is not popular (here, youtube). It was not much hyped, but some guys on HeadFi really like this IEM. Hope to join the gang


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

katatonicone1 said:


> So I managed to buy LZ A6 for $211 with the AE coupons. Thank you for the recommendation. I wonder why it is not popular (here, youtube). It was not much hyped, but some guys on HeadFi really like this IEM. Hope to join the gang


 
Nice! You will be overwhelmed by the technical abilities of A6 I'm sure.


----------



## audio123

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?


I don't think so.



Bui Hai Anh said:


> Nice! You will be overwhelmed by the technical abilities of A6 I'm sure.


Yea agreed, the A6 is detailed and articulate.


----------



## kingcro

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32850447191.html

Is this a new IEM? Blon S1? I saw it on the AliExpress so idk...


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?


P1 probably your best bet, but a bit over 100


----------



## DBaldock9

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?



When I last looked on Taobao, even the raw planar drivers (like what's in the MT100 and ToneKing BL1) were more than $100.


----------



## SciOC

Oh man, stupid 11.11.  I already jumped on the nx7 pro, but I can get the FAAEL hibiscus for about $45 with coupons, pretty tempting for a last 11.11 impulse buy with a 10mm DLC driver.

I guess the yearly audio budget is headed into the red again....


----------



## Dsnuts

I am looking at cables this year. I so not need more cables but have to refrain from buying up more cables.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I am looking at cables this year. I so not need more cables but have to refrain from buying up more cables.


I got a bunch of the basic 16 core copper cables from nicehck for 10.32 a piece just to have consistency and stop plugging and unplugging so much.  

Nothing fancy, but I'm getting to the point in my collection where I want to have a 1 to 1 to 1 ratio for 4.4mm cables, IEMs and hard cases.  So I ordered a bunch of cases too.

And yeah, a bunch of other stuff too.  Trying to actually do some Christmas shopping on Ali but I just don't see my dad as the kind of guy who needs a spiderman suit for $13 or a inflatable Trex costume for$28....


----------



## Dsnuts

The smorgasbord of stuff on the express. You can buy a devil baby. No other word for it. 





Penny wise costume 





And how can you forget the light up cat phones.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> The smorgasbord of stuff on the express. You can buy a devil baby. No other word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, it's like Amazon is the g rated movie of capitalism to the X rated deviancy of Ali by comparison.


----------



## kingcro

Dsnuts said:


> The smorgasbord of stuff on the express. You can buy a devil baby. No other word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone measure this glow in the dark


Dsnuts said:


> The smorgasbord of stuff on the express. You can buy a devil baby. No other word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do cat headphones atleast sound like something?


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> The smorgasbord of stuff on the express. You can buy a devil baby. No other word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a few months later  ... and then the Pro version of those dolls.


----------



## kingcro

Carlsan said:


> a few months later  ... and then the Pro version of those dolls.


The Pro version of the cat headphones would be a better idea. "Now with even higher mountain in the midrange".


----------



## Dsnuts

Carlsan said:


> a few months later  ... and then the Pro version of those dolls.



Behold the Pro version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kingcro said:


> The Pro version of the cat headphones would be a better idea. "Now with even higher mountain in the midrange".



Pro is the way to go


----------



## zachmal

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?



magnetostatic / mini electrostatic - such as the Shuoer Tape in Flash Deals or via coupons

someone mentioned it was available for 95-97 USD *sigh*


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 25, 2021)

The *revised Blon BL-03 *is ready for production - I was told by the tuner: Improved clarity. Tighter bass. Smoother treble. Longer nozzles. Better cable. But it won't be produced/shipped for a while for marketing reasons.

The Blon is addressing the budget audiophile and the KBEAR Diamond more the midrange audiophile. Timbre remains more natural in the Diamond.

And yes, I did run a comparison between the Diamond Beta and the JVC HAFDX01: the JVC has less and tighter bass, the timbre is amazingly similar, and the mids are a bit richer in the JVC...but, heck, they are close in overall quality (once the bass is being decreased). The biggest difference is the fit: the Diamonds are more comfy...both are really heavy. All of the iems mentioned I prefer much over more expensive BAs with wonderful technicalities but artificial timbre. And a single DD should be much cheaper to produce than 6 or 8 BAs stuffed in a shell. It is this overall sensation/homogeneity of the image that makes the difference for me whether I use an iem for longer periods of time -- and not the nit picky details.

Exciting times, in which some manufacturers improve the single DD technology and create superb stuff that is affordable. And that they now begin to dial down the fatiguing upper midrange in the 2-4 kHz area after having removed the 7-8 kHz sibilance peaks a couple of years ago.



Spoiler: hidden



https://www.audioreviews.org/apple-airpods-max-review-kmmbd/

https://www.audioreviews.org/azla-xelastec-review-jk/

https://www.audioreviews.org/jitterbug-fmj-isilencer-ko/

https://www.audioreviews.org/conexant-cx-pro-cx31993-lj/


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> The *revised Blon BL-03 *is ready for production - I was told by the tuner: Improved clarity. Tighter bass. Smoother treble. Longer nozzles. Better cable. But it won't be produced/shipped for a while for marketing reasons.
> 
> The Blon is addressing the budget audiophile and the KBEAR Diamond more the midrange audiophile. Timbre remains more natural in the Diamond.
> 
> ...



Yeah agreed, for general music listening, I still use a single DD IEM, even though it has lesser details than the multi BA/hybrids, it has better timbre and tonality and just sounds more natural. I think it depends on your sound signature preferences and music genres u listen to.

Anyway, I got my BLON Cardinal yesterday - these are my initial impressions: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-61#post-15303142

It's a slight upgrade over the BLON BL-03 in the areas of technicalities (about 10 - 20% better in details/instrument separation/clarity/imaging) and also has better isolation/fit. Soundstage is wider on the Cardinal too.
The tuning and drivers are same as the BL-03 otherwise. There's some subtle differences in the bass between the 2, but I suspect this is due to the better isolation in the Cardinal and the crap BL-03 stock tips.
It is almost double the price of the BL-03 though, but if u do add some aftermarket cables and tips to the BL-03, the difference is not that far away, and some folks may not know or want to mess around with tiprolling/cable change.
Otherwise, for audiophiles that already can tip roll and find a good fit with the BL-03, it's probably not cost effective to purchase the Cardinal (I bought it at $64 USD).
If your revised BL-03 can provide all these improvements in the Cardinal or even exceed them, and still keep the price low, it will be the new sub $100 giant killer for sure.


----------



## Viajero

katatonicone1 said:


> So I managed to buy LZ A6 for $211 with the AE coupons. Thank you for the recommendation. I wonder why it is not popular (here, youtube). It was not much hyped, but some guys on HeadFi really like this IEM. Hope to join the gang


Dang, you beat me! I managed to get it for $212.67


----------



## chinmie

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?





DBaldock9 said:


> When I last looked on Taobao, even the raw planar drivers (like what's in the MT100 and ToneKing BL1) were more than $100.



yes, it's all more than 100usd, although if you're willing to wait in case they're on sale again, i got my MT100 on the last sale for 95 usd (after coupons)


----------



## thejoker13

Hey all, feel free to join the new LZ A6 discussion thread and let's help others discover a somewhat hidden gem. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a6-discussion-and-review-thread.919056/


----------



## Viajero

chinmie said:


> yes, it's all more than 100usd, although if you're willing to wait in case they're on sale again, i got my MT100 on the last sale for 95 usd (after coupons)


Wow, that's an amazing price! The lowest price I've found during this sale is around $188, I believe. So, even after some coupon gymnastics there's no way it would be anywhere near that low. Maybe in a future sale I'll be able to get it.


----------



## chinmie

Viajero said:


> Wow, that's an amazing price! The lowest price I've found during this sale is around $188, I believe. So, even after some coupon gymnastics there's no way it would be anywhere near that low. Maybe in a future sale I'll be able to get it.



it was, i think that's 60% discount to begin with (105 usd), and after coupons it ended up at 95 usd. it was a bit of a gamble for full price because the reviews are scarce everywhere, and i think none of my audio friends in my country (that i aware of) ever talk about/ purchase it, so i got no bearing on how it would sound, but the ones that do recommended it here are Headfiers who's opinions i trust.
now that i heard it, i would gladly buy another at full price if ever this one needs replacement


----------



## Dsnuts

WHOLY SMOKES!. This sound from a single BA?? I am baffled. Just dumbfounded. Now I can see why they are charging $169 for these. 

I can't believe how good these sound. Out of nowhere Penon decides to throw down a gem of an earphone. I haven't heard 6-10 BA earphones that sounds this good. Lol. WOW. I don't even know what to think here. I was so not expecting these things to sound like they do. 

Not a fan of the stock cable but my goodness these sound great. It has a full bodied sound, spacious, smooth and rich at the same time. Deep hitting bass. Excellent timbre. Very natural sounding. They pulled some magic out of this one. Never in my life have I heard a single BA sound this good.  Vocals sounds absolutely SUPERB on these. 

By the way the shells are actually smaller resin and not as big as you would think. Very comfy in the ear. Single tube out with a small filter in the nozzle out using a single BA. Complete and utter surprise!

These are clearly playing in a higher realm in SQ. Superb. Absolutely Superb. Lol This is actually a good deal for this sound quality. 
Goes to show you. A masterful tuned single BA can sound superior to multi BA earphones that aren't tuned as well. My goodness. I would hate to see what these guys can do with multiple BAs. Lol.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> WHOLY SMOKES!. This sound from a single BA?? I am baffled. Just dumbfounded. Now I can see why they are charging $169 for these.
> 
> I can't believe how good these sound. Out of nowhere Penon decides to throw down a gem of an earphone. I haven't heard 6-10 BA earphones that sounds this good. Lol. WOW. I don't even know what to think here. I was so not expecting these things to sound like they do.
> 
> ...



And, the $169 question is - What brand and model are those?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 12, 2019)

Brand new Penon Spheres. .I have never heard a Penon made earphone before. But you would figure if anyone can do a good earphone it would be from these guys.
https://penon-official.com/product/sphere-iem/


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> WHOLY SMOKES!. This sound from a single BA?? I am baffled. Just dumbfounded. Now I can see why they are charging $169 for these.
> 
> I can't believe how good these sound. Out of nowhere Penon decides to throw down a gem of an earphone. I haven't heard 6-10 BA earphones that sounds this good. Lol. WOW. I don't even know what to think here. I was so not expecting these things to sound like they do.
> 
> ...



Well definitely agree driver count is not as essential as tuning. Previously brands like KZ were guilty of just stuffing as many drivers as they could into a shell and not focusing that much on tuning (though they have made great strides recently with their KZ ZS10 Pro and ZSX and ZS7). But I still feel a single BA will probably lose out in the area of instrument separation/details and bass compared to a well tuned multi BA set. And of all the IEMs I have auditioned or owned so far, I still find DDs to generally have better timbre and tonality than BAs. YMMV.

How does the Penon Sphere compare with some of the NiceHCK hybrids like the NX7 and M6?


----------



## yorosello

Anyone know about wave3hu iem?


----------



## kingcro

Guys... Has anyone tried QDC Neptune? How is the bass quality on them?


----------



## lgcubana

Just noticed a last minute coupon on AE, $15 off orders over $100
"FINAL1111", all caps


----------



## Dsnuts

I threw on a better cable and been listening to them balanced out of my Shanling. The tuning is masterful. I am hearing some slight limitations of the sound due to the single BA implementation but it is masterful how full smooth and rich they sound. Extremely well balanced from bass to the treble.. I want to say they sound slightly mid forward, vocals absolutely shine on these.

I am impressed with the bass on these but these aren't gonna be as good as a well tuned dynamic in the bass end. But for what is there it is a good proportion of mid to sub bass.  Bass is quite satisfying for a single BA, doesn't sound lacking. Don't have that dynamic texture but for a single BA it is impressive..  Treble has good detail without any fatigue or weird spikes. Upper treble is ever so slightly reserved but for what is there has good presence. Non fatiguing treble here. It sounds very complete again for a single BA and tonality is spot on. I can't believe the spaciousness of the sound on these. They don't have the widest of stages but it sound very encompassing. Sound projection is amazing..

These are tuned very similarly to my Andromeda S.. Fullness of sound is similar too. And that phone has 5 BAs with some of the highest end BAs in the market. Lol Guys that love coherency, vocal boldness a phone you can just throw in your ears and just enjoy music with. This has all of a sudden become a good option. I have a new found respect for Penon.

I will be using the Sphere for a good week straight just to get used to the sound. Will keep you all updated how they shape up the more I am getting into their sound. I should be getting the NX7 pro maybe tomorrow. Will have some more to say about those. Will do some comparisons soon.


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Yeah agreed, for general music listening, I still use a single DD IEM, even though it has lesser details than the multi BA/hybrids, it has better timbre and tonality and just sounds more natural. I think it depends on your sound signature preferences and music genres u listen to.
> 
> Anyway, I got my BLON Cardinal yesterday - these are my initial impressions: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-61#post-15303142
> 
> ...


Let's see. The Cardinal/Bluejay is older than the BL-03 but has been largely ignored so far. Measuring will show whether the tuning is the same.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Let's see. The Cardinal/Bluejay is older than the BL-03 but has been largely ignored so far. Measuring will show whether the tuning is the same.



Definitely look forward to your impressions and measurements.

I don't have any measuring rigs, but a few of us in the BLON thread who have both the BL-03 and the Cardinal do concur they are probably tuned the same. Though there are marginal upgrades in the Cardinal as above (in the technicals department), but I suspect this is due to the better isolation/fit/soundstage in the Cardinal.

Any idea what price the revised BLON BL-03 will be retailed at?


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Definitely look forward to your impressions and measurements.
> 
> I don't have any measuring rigs, but a few of us in the BLON thread who have both the BL-03 and the Cardinal do concur they are probably tuned the same. Though there are marginal upgrades in the Cardinal as above (in the technicals department), but I suspect this is due to the better isolation/fit/soundstage in the Cardinal.
> 
> Any idea what price the revised BLON BL-03 will be retailed at?


Price of the revised Blons? Cheaper than the KBEAR for sure. I speculate the Blons will not be above $50 and the KBEAR Diamond will be in the $70-80 range.

By the way, the most sought after model on my blog recently  were the TRN V90, way ahead of the Blons in second place. Everybody appears to love the V90.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> WHOLY SMOKES!. This sound from a single BA?? I am baffled. Just dumbfounded. Now I can see why they are charging $169 for these.
> 
> I can't believe how good these sound. Out of nowhere Penon decides to throw down a gem of an earphone. I haven't heard 6-10 BA earphones that sounds this good. Lol. WOW. I don't even know what to think here. I was so not expecting these things to sound like they do.
> 
> ...


Yea as I mentioned earlier in the thread, the Sphere will be a hit like the BS1 Official. Outstanding tuning with superb vocals. Extremely musical. This redefines less is more. Cheers @Dsnuts 

"*Penon Sphere*
I had experience with the Penon BS1 Experience & Official earbuds in the past with the Official becoming one of the most popular earbuds among audiophiles as it has a very musical sound. This time, Penon has released their debut IEM in the Sphere. Like the BS1 Official, I am very impressed from the first listen with its controlled and musical sound. Smooth bass, detailed midrange and crisp treble. The soundstage has a pretty open feeling. The width is fair and depth is good The highlight for me is how clean the vocals are and the upper midrange is present yet controlled. With this tuning, I foresee the Sphere to be a hit like the BS1 Official."


----------



## Cuebbing

Otto Motor said:


> Price of the revised Blons? Cheaper than the KBEAR for sure. I speculate the Blons will not be above $50 and the KBEAR Diamond will be in the $70-80 range.
> 
> By the way, the most sought after model on my blog recently  were the TRN V90, way ahead of the Blons in second place. Everybody appears to love the V90.


I guess they must like the V-shaped tuning/sound better.  My V90 aren't bad but they have a little 'artificialness' to the sound (tone?).  I'll take the bass and smoothness of the Blon any day.


----------



## baskingshark

Cuebbing said:


> I guess they must like the V-shaped tuning/sound better.  My V90 aren't bad but they have a little 'artificialness' to the sound (tone?).  I'll take the bass and smoothness of the Blon any day.



The BLONs and V90 are very different animals due to their different transducers (drivers). One is a single Dynamic driver (DD) and the other a hybrid with multi BA (balanced armature) drivers, and they have different strengths and weaknesses.
The single DDs tend to have better timbre and tonality (like the BLON), but the multi BA/hybrids like TRN V90 generally have better clarity/details/instrument separation. So it depends what u want in your sound signature and what genres of music u listen to.

I haven't heard the TRN V90, but the previous generation of multi BA/hybrids like the KZ ZS10 Pro and **** had outstanding techinical abilities, but they were too artificial in timbre for acoustic instruments for me, and I gave the ZS10 Pro and **** away after I heard the BLON BL-03, cause I mostly listen to classical, jazz and acoustic. I saw u are getting the BLON Cardinal in the BLON thread, u won't be disappointed if u are looking for a good timbre, it has one of the best timbre I have heard so far. 

I auditioned a summitFI QDC Anole VX (10 BA, > $2000 USD) last week, and it blows away all of my other stuff I have ever heard in the last 15 years of using IEMs. Details/clarity/imaging/instrument separation were on another planet. IMHO, the VX's timbre for acoustic instruments was excellent for a multi BA set, but was still a tinge not as natural as the $30 USD BLON BL-03.

But the good news is that CHIFI stuff in the sub $100 market is of high quality nowadays, and we have different options for different folks. We can even get both a TRN V90 and BLON BL-03 to suit different genres and moods, without breaking the bank. YMMV.


----------



## Cuebbing

baskingshark said:


> The BLONs and V90 are very different animals due to their different transducers (drivers). One is a single Dynamic driver (DD) and the other a hybrid with multi BA (balanced armature) drivers, and they have different strengths and weaknesses.
> The single DDs tend to have better timbre and tonality (like the BLON), but the multi BA/hybrids like TRN V90 generally have better clarity/details/instrument separation. So it depends what u want in your sound signature and what genres of music u listen to.
> 
> I haven't heard the TRN V90, but the previous generation of multi BA/hybrids like the KZ ZS10 Pro and **** had outstanding techinical abilities, but they were too artificial in timbre for acoustic instruments for me, and I gave the ZS10 Pro and **** away after I heard the BLON BL-03, cause I mostly listen to classical, jazz and acoustic. I saw u are getting the BLON Cardinal in the BLON thread, u won't be disappointed if u are looking for a good timbre, it has one of the best timbre I have heard so far.
> ...


Thank you for the info, that describes what I've been experiencing.
I don't know if I'm the oddball but sound wise to me the V90 is basically a minor improvement of the ZS10 Pro.
I'm with you on the rise of Chifi.  I have felt let down with a lot expensive iems that I have purchased.
You mentioned the anole VX so it made me curious if you have tried the fearless roland?  I literally just got a pair and with first listen I'm not sure what to make of it (I wasn't wow'd).  Seems different than iems I have heard before (I have a good sized collection).  Thanks.


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> WHOLY SMOKES!. This sound from a single BA?? I am baffled. Just dumbfounded. Now I can see why they are charging $169 for these.
> 
> I can't believe how good these sound. Out of nowhere Penon decides to throw down a gem of an earphone. I haven't heard 6-10 BA earphones that sounds this good. Lol. WOW. I don't even know what to think here. I was so not expecting these things to sound like they do.
> 
> ...


What iems are they?


----------



## yorosello

gazzington said:


> What iems are they?


Penon Sphere


----------



## JuanLuis91

DUNU-Topsound said:


> If the DK-3001 PRO is an evolution of the DK-3001, the successor to the DN-2000 is the DK-2001. Design-wise, it shares more in common with the DK-3001, so it's now 3 BA + 1 DD, but now uses custom BA drivers to optimize coil impedances, and obviously uses one of our PVD beryllium drivers. It also has a cable with our modular plug system. (_Edited for spelling_)



So you mean that the dk2001 is sonically superior to the old dk3001?


----------



## JuanLuis91

DUNU-Topsound said:


> we offer beryllium-coated drivers on five different models, ranging from $139 to $899. That's a pretty big range of prices. Our DK-4001, the 17th Anniversary Limited Edition model, DK-3001 PRO, and (not yet released) DK-2001 _all_ have 13mm drivers with dual-sided PVD coatings, but they sound quite different because the coating thicknesses are different, the microscopic grain structure is different, and the base polymer material is different. So we can tailor the response of the driver to be ultra fast and clean in the transients, thick and bold sounding, or gentle and resolving.



The Beryllium coated diaphragm of its new models is far superior to the carbon nanotubes found in Falcon C? In fact, I love Falcon C because of how fast and refined it sounds, it is neither too thick nor too thin, it is at its right point and resolves a good amount of detail. The falcon's bass is clean, linear and at the same time very impactful.


----------



## Otto Motor

Cuebbing said:


> I guess they must like the V-shaped tuning/sound better.  My V90 aren't bad but they have a little 'artificialness' to the sound (tone?).  I'll take the bass and smoothness of the Blon any day.


The V90s are punchier than the Blons...which is less natural but goes well with certain types of music. I needed the JVC Spiral Dots and an amp to bring out the midrange of the V90.


----------



## kingcro

Otto Motor said:


> The V90s are punchier than the Blons...which is less natural but goes well with certain types of music. I needed the JVC Spiral Dots and an amp to bring out the midrange of the V90.


Idk. The Blon BL-03 is a perfect IEM for any type of EDM to me. Sounds like an EDM concert to me because of bass and the soundstage.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> The V90s are punchier than the Blons...which is less natural but goes well with certain types of music. I needed the JVC Spiral Dots and an amp to bring out the midrange of the V90.



the best "mid boosting" eartips that i've tried is the Ortofon tips


----------



## Dsnuts

gazzington said:


> What iems are they?



Penon Spheres. They are called. Single BA iem that is tuned like magic. Took them out for a isolation test. These have at least 26dbs of passive isolation and it is one of the better isolating earphones. Will have some more observations later.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year. 

Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.


----------



## praxis22

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.



Yeah, I found the BGVP DM7 cheaper from Amazon.de than Ali Express, didn't buy them. Bought the T4 and a cable instead. Well that and a new phone from gearbest, that was cheap.


----------



## audio123

Would like to share a picture of some eartips that I use these days. My personal favourites are Acoustune AET07 & JVC Spiral Dot++. 

First Row: Symbio W, JVC Spiral Dot
Second Row: Azla Sedna, JVC Spiral Dot++
Third Row: Spinfit CP100, Acoustune AET08
Fourth Row: Spinfit CP360, Acoustune AET07


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.


I focused on smart battery chargers, TV signs boosters etc. I also ordered some pill boxes for  eartips.



kingcro said:


> Idk. The Blon BL-03 is a perfect IEM for any type of EDM to me. Sounds like an EDM concert to me because of bass and the soundstage.


The Blons are really tip dependent. I essentially extended the nozzle length by adding a rubber ring around its base and by reversing the Starline tips as described by @Slater and cited in my review. I was simply lucky that this harmonized with my ears. Anything else had failed and I thought these Blons were no good. Another shortcoming is a channel imbalance: it measures quite big but doesn't really matter when listening. They all have it. The revised Blons will address all the shortcomings.

What I like about all this: great sound for relatively little money. Not everybody here has American or Singaporean incomes.


----------



## bonson

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Spheres. They are called. Single BA iem that is tuned like magic. Took them out for a isolation test. These have at least 26dbs of passive isolation and it is one of the better isolating earphones. Will have some more observations later.


Any comparison with Ibasso it01?


----------



## paulwasabii

kingcro said:


> Idk. The Blon BL-03 is a perfect IEM for any type of EDM to me. Sounds like an EDM concert to me because of bass and the soundstage.



I agree with you on that.  I don't know about any type of EDM, but I think you were the one who mentioned Kygo the other day and that is a great match to the Blons. You need punch, but also go deep and that is where the Blon is better than the V90.  I would call the V90 punchy and fast which is not necessarily good with those slower electronic bass sounds.  And as you said, I also prefer the Blon soundstage across most genres, not just EDM.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2019)

They are like everything missing from the mids of the IT01. If they had the dynamic of the IT01 for the bass end with the mids tuning of the spheres. Sign me up!
Would make for a perfect complimentary iem for the IT01 actually.  

One of the very best iems for vocal music I have heard on anything. Tuning is almost the opposite of the IT01s. More in the way of height and depth vs the wide V shaped signature of the IT01. 

The price gets a bit closer to the more improved and better balanced IT01S. Here is where the real competition is with the Spheres. IT01S has a wider stage with much better mids vs the standard IT01 but where the Spheres stand out is their height and depth of sound which has a bit more projection.  IT01s Bass is better and I feel the treble has better extension here but otherwise the mids are hard to beat on the Spheres.


----------



## Carlsan

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.



Not a big haul, but spent some cash. 

Directly from the Linsoul site, I got a few cheapo earphones that have been getting hyped lately; I did pretty well at Linsoul. 
I ordered the TINHIFI T4 at the super early bird deal, so got a $20 Code and entered into their giveaways. From the giveaways I won (but not yet received) a 30$ gift certificate.
Not bad at all.

Directly off of Ali, got some sale cables and eartips, plus another inexpensive earphone to play with. Spent some more money at Electro Acousti, on their excellent cables, but these were not on sale, got them with the head-fi discount to save a few bucks.  

Of course it all adds up.


----------



## kingcro

Otto Motor said:


> I focused on smart battery chargers, TV signs boosters etc. I also ordered some pill boxes for  eartips.
> 
> 
> The Blons are really tip dependent. I essentially extended the nozzle length by adding a rubber ring around its base and by reversing the Starline tips as described by @Slater and cited in my review. I was simply lucky that this harmonized with my ears. Anything else had failed and I thought these Blons were no good. Another shortcoming is a channel imbalance: it measures quite big but doesn't really matter when listening. They all have it. The revised Blons will address all the shortcomings.
> ...


I agree. I am Croatian, and income is like 1000€/month max if you're not into computer science. I barely saved for Audiosense T800. Yeah, it definitely offers quite a great sound at only $25.

Do you have TFZ No. 3? Are they better than these for EDM? I love a good soundstage with electronic music.


----------



## superuser1

kingcro said:


> I agree. I am Croatian, and income is like 1000€/month max if you're not into computer science. I barely saved for Audiosense T800. Yeah, it definitely offers quite a great sound at only $25.
> 
> Do you have TFZ No. 3? Are they better than these for EDM? I love a good soundstage with electronic music.


Split is my favourite place ... I think King Pro have the best with stage from TFZ


----------



## kingcro

paulwasabii said:


> I agree with you on that.  I don't know about any type of EDM, but I think you were the one who mentioned Kygo the other day and that is a great match to the Blons. You need punch, but also go deep and that is where the Blon is better than the V90.  I would call the V90 punchy and fast which is not necessarily good with those slower electronic bass sounds.  And as you said, I also prefer the Blon soundstage across most genres, not just EDM.


It is even better with more energetic songs with "wide" bass. Like "Losing It" by Fisher or "Cola", "Breathe", "Rabbit Hole" and "Be Someone" by Camelphat. It is just enjoyable to listen to it, and it never does distort nor it sounds too small nor is it harsh. Just perfect.


----------



## kingcro

superuser1 said:


> Split is my favourite place ... I think King Pro have the best with stage from TFZ


Is their bass as big as No. 3?


----------



## superuser1

kingcro said:


> Is their bass as big as No. 3?


I apologise i haven't heard the No. 3... @audio123 maybe able to help there.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 13, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.


Yeah, the prices weren't as low. I think they really focused on the aliexpress coupons this year (versus the select and seller coupons) which must have made sellers nervous to go to low given all the coupons out there.  I bet Ali doesn't shoulder much of the cost of those coupons...

The coupon game on Ali is really annoying, honestly, playing games for discounts and coins?  Am i 14 years old?.  You save money but only if you obsessively check for coupons and do filler items to meet the coupon thresholds, etc. i ended up getting the FAAEAL Hibiscus for like $42, but I had to stack a bunch of different stuff to do it.  Would have been nice to just straight up order it for, say $44 without all the coupon gymnastics.

PS, anyone want to help me keep my tree watered or have any tips for the card flip game?


----------



## paulwasabii

kingcro said:


> I agree. I am Croatian, and income is like 1000€/month max if you're not into computer science. I barely saved for Audiosense T800. Yeah, it definitely offers quite a great sound at only $25.
> 
> Do you have TFZ No. 3? Are they better than these for EDM? I love a good soundstage with electronic music.



I don't have the T800 but I do have the No 3 and yes, it can be better than the Blon on the bass, soundstage is closer. The problem is if you are listening to Blons with big bass, the treble is relaxed a bit which I think works for big bass music like that.  When you switch to the No 3, the treble is brighter and even on a song like Firestone, there are quite a few high-frequency sounds that are quite bright on the No 3.  I prefer a more relaxed sound so it is a bit jarring at first but change the tips or EQ.


----------



## bonson

Dsnuts said:


> They are like everything missing from the mids of the IT01. If they had the dynamic of the IT01 for the bass end with the mids tuning of the spheres. Sign me up!
> Would make for a perfect complimentary iem for the IT01 actually.
> 
> One of the very best iems for vocal music I have heard on anything. Tuning is almost the opposite of the IT01s. More in the way of height and depth vs the wide V shaped signature of the IT01.
> ...


Thanks. Just ordered one. I need to ear this vocal things


----------



## kingcro (Nov 13, 2019)

paulwasabii said:


> I don't have the T800 but I do have the No 3 and yes, it can be better than the Blon on the bass, soundstage is closer. The problem is if you are listening to Blons with big bass, the treble is relaxed a bit which I think works for big bass music like that.  When you switch to the No 3, the treble is brighter and even on a song like Firestone, there are quite a few high-frequency sounds that are quite bright on the No 3.  I prefer a more relaxed sound so it is a bit jarring at first but change the tips or EQ.


So No. 3 with foam tips should be better than Blon BL-03. I do love relaxed treble of Blons though. Forget harshness even at high volumes. These sound exactly like festival speakers. Which tips kill the treble the most?

Vocals are also awesome on Blon. I wouldn't say they lack detail.

The only thing I would love is if Blon was faster. It does lose the bass textures at moments.


----------



## audio123

kingcro said:


> Is their bass as big as No. 3?


Nope but the King Pro has higher level of resolution and better stage.


----------



## kingcro

audio123 said:


> Nope but the King Pro has higher level of resolution and better stage.


Bass is also faster? Thinking either these or Dunu Falcon C or QDC Neptune then. I want one resolution IEM (Audiosense T800), one perfect bass while keeping resolution and one fun IEM (like Blon BL-03, while having more bass speed and maybe 1-2dB bass boost for bolder sound)


----------



## audio123

kingcro said:


> Bass is also faster? Thinking either these or Dunu Falcon C or QDC Neptune then. I want one resolution IEM (Audiosense T800), one perfect bass while keeping resolution and one fun IEM (like Blon BL-03, while having more bass speed and maybe 1-2dB bass boost for bolder sound)


The decay is quicker. I recommend the ikko OH10 if you are looking for an impactful sub-bass presentation. 

My take on the ikko OH10:
https://audio123reviews.com/2019/06/13/ikko-oh10

Cheers!


----------



## kingcro

audio123 said:


> The decay is quicker. I recommend the ikko OH10 if you are looking for an impactful sub-bass presentation.
> 
> My take on the ikko OH10:
> https://audio123reviews.com/2019/06/13/ikko-oh10
> ...


Thanks. This seems like it. Will see, maybe I'll have enough for Hyla CE-5, which is supposedly the best bass in existance.

Will research a bit about this a little bit more.


----------



## Viajero

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.


I was feeling the same way at first about the deals not being that great. And overall I guess that's still close to how I feel, but I did end up finding some good deals and spending more than I planned to. 

I bought the LZ A6, which I'm really looking forward to. It reportedly has outstanding performance and seems to fit my general preferences very well. Plus it has a nice collection of tuning filters to help you dial in the sound you prefer. 

I also bought the TIN HiFi T4 as I had planned to. I really enjoy the T2, but sometimes feel it needs a bit more bass to fill out the sound and appear more balanced to my ears. I skipped the T2 Pro and T3, but the T4 seems to have the improvements I was hoping for. 

I also ended up getting the TFZ King Edition, which is a set I was already really interested in. I really like the TFZ T2 Galaxy and the King Edition is based on an evolution of the driver in the No.3, which is an IEM I've been interested in and nearly bought several times. But what really pushed me over the line was that they were giving away a free pair of 2019 My Love IEMs with the purchase of the King Edition.

So, all told, I'll be getting the LZ A6, TIN HiFi T4, TFZ King Edition and 2019 My Love Edition. Which is definitely more than I planned on, but I'm really looking forward to listening to all of them and sharing my impressions.


----------



## paulwasabii

kingcro said:


> So No. 3 with foam tips should be better than Blon BL-03. I do love relaxed treble of Blons though. Forget harshness even at high volumes. These sound exactly like festival speakers. Which tips kill the treble the most?
> 
> Vocals are also awesome on Blon. I wouldn't say they lack detail.
> 
> The only thing I would love is if Blon was faster. It does lose the bass textures at moments.



Better is a tough way to describe it.  I like both and certainly wouldn't sell my Blon just because I have a No 3.  Knowing some of your music, yes the No 3 pairs well and like you, I like the Blon vocals also, perhaps more on the Blon than the No 3.  But I still grab the No 3 when I want to hear big bass.  Blons perhaps more for other genres that aren't as bass-driven. People dislike the shell on the Blons, but the No 3 isn't my favorite either, especially in lightweight plastic.  If the King Edition is the same bass with a new shell, I would prefer that.  Just not sure if the musical tuning is the same as the No 3.


----------



## kingcro

Viajero said:


> I was feeling the same way at first about the deals not being that great. And overall I guess that's still close to how I feel, but I did end up finding some good deals and spending more than I planned to.
> 
> I bought the LZ A6, which I'm really looking forward to. It reportedly has outstanding performance and seems to fit my general preferences very well. Plus it has a nice collection of tuning filters to help you dial in the sound you prefer.
> 
> ...


That is like 400$?


----------



## audio123

kingcro said:


> Thanks. This seems like it. Will see, maybe I'll have enough for Hyla CE-5, which is supposedly the best bass in existance.
> 
> Will research a bit about this a little bit more.


If your budget allows, you can settle for CE-5 or 1650 Cu.


----------



## Dsnuts

kingcro said:


> That is like 400$?



This is how it goes. If your gonna splurge on phones might as well do it on 11.11. My basket was well over $400 as well but managed to dwindle it down to just 2 cables. Still spent $200 but hey at least they would have been more expensive if not bought on sale. 

They are gonna have another sale I guarantee on black friday that will be similar to 11.11. Seems the express just needs an excuse for another sale.


----------



## kingcro

Dsnuts said:


> This is how it goes. If your gonna splurge on phones might as well do it on 11.11. My basket was well over $400 as well but managed to dwindle it down to just 2 cables. Still spent $200 but hey at least they would have been more expensive if not bought on sale.
> 
> They are gonna have another sale I guarantee on black friday that will be similar to 11.11. Seems the express just needs an excuse for another sale.


The A6 or the cables or TFZ King Edition? T4 is not that interesting, people say it is Blon BL-03 with less bass and one peak more.


----------



## citral23

The Tin P1 was not a bad deal tbh, at around 120€ before coupons instead of 150.

I'm saving now for the next time it drops, along with the 9038D when it's released, should be a great combo.


----------



## SciOC

Viajero said:


> I was feeling the same way at first about the deals not being that great. And overall I guess that's still close to how I feel, but I did end up finding some good deals and spending more than I planned to.
> 
> I bought the LZ A6, which I'm really looking forward to. It reportedly has outstanding performance and seems to fit my general preferences very well. Plus it has a nice collection of tuning filters to help you dial in the sound you prefer.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I was hoping to see something to make me jump on the king edition but I think it would have had to be sub $100, I could never get stuff to stack well enough for that....

They definitely made you work for discounts this year....


----------



## kingcro

citral23 said:


> The Tin P1 was not a bad deal tbh, at around 120€ before coupons instead of 150.
> 
> I'm saving now for the next time it drops, along with the 9038D when it's released, should be a great combo.


The issue with P1 is that reviews are so mixed that I don't know what to think.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 13, 2019)

kingcro said:


> The issue with P1 is that reviews are so mixed that I don't know what to think.



The more I read between lines, the more I like it.

People who don't like it are the same kind of people who didn't like the T2 due to lack of bass, their playlists are not my cup of tea, and/or they did not amp it properly.

I'm more and more convinced it should be great for jazz (hard-bop and such), and well, I don't see much point in collecting 5 DDs, 6 hybrids etc.

Been recently very happy to enjoy a different listening experience with earbuds, so I'm eyeing planars, electrostats etc. for yet another experience.

All in all I think this iem will stand the test of time like the T2 does, and should be easy to sell in case I don't like it after all.


----------



## kingcro

citral23 said:


> The more I read between lines, the more I like it.
> 
> People who don't like it are the same kind of people who didn't like the T2 due to lack of bass, their playlists are not my cup of tea, and/or did not amp it properly.
> 
> ...


I love planars due to my experience with Sundaras. P1 would seem nice with some EQ I guess. But the biggest reason for my love for planars is the bass region, which is flat but awesome sounding. If I could find such a planar in the IEM world it would be great. Dunno how fast the bass is on Shouer Tape though.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So this years 11.11 sales is done. Don't know if it was just me but I wasn't blown away by the deals. I felt the deals were better in the past. Maybe due to just how many earphones are out in the market now with so much competition prices are probably already as low as they were going to go.  I found myself not buying much this year.
> 
> Well I did get some cables which are always good deals during 11.11 but that is about it.


I agree. Last year, I found the 11/11 deals a bit better, but I wasn't in a financial position to buy anything. Throughout this year though, I've picked up 3 iems, a few cables and some tips from some of the other big sales (ie. 3/26, mid summer sales) so I only spent on a few things I thought would be useful. I bought an adapter to allow me to use my 2.5mm balanced cables on single ended 3.5mm output jacks for me. As a last minute purchase, I also decided to get a Nicehck 16 core C16-3 copper cable and some more Newbee foams. These last two items I will be giving away as a gift to my son for his birthday in January, to go with the Moondrop KXXS I won from BGGAR from his 11/11 raffle/draw. So, in total I only spent about $42 on Aliexpress this time around.


----------



## kingcro

courierdriver said:


> I agree. Last year, I found the 11/11 deals a bit better, but I wasn't in a financial position to buy anything. Throughout this year though, I've picked up 3 iems, a few cables and some tips from some of the other big sales (ie. 3/26, mid summer sales) so I only spent on a few things I thought would be useful. I bought an adapter to allow me to use my 2.5mm balanced cables on single ended 3.5mm output jacks for me. As a last minute purchase, I also decided to get a Nicehck 16 core C16-3 copper cable and some more Newbee foams. These last two items I will be giving away as a gift to my son for his birthday in January, to go with the Moondrop KXXS I won from BGGAR from his 11/11 raffle/draw. So, in total I only spent about $42 on Aliexpress this time around.


Ah, I almost got TFZ No. 3 for $8 on Linsoul...


----------



## courierdriver

kingcro said:


> Ah, I almost got TFZ No. 3 for $8 on Linsoul...


How could it be so inexpensive? A bundle deal perhaps, where if you buy a certain iem, or spend X amount of $, they throw in No. 3 for $8?


----------



## SciOC

kingcro said:


> I love planars due to my experience with Sundaras. P1 would seem nice with some EQ I guess. But the biggest reason for my love for planars is the bass region, which is flat but awesome sounding. If I could find such a planar in the IEM world it would be great. Dunno how fast the bass is on Shouer Tape though.


You tried the RHA CL2?  You can get them pretty cheap (relatively) used on here, or even new much much lower than their original price.


----------



## kingcro

courierdriver said:


> How could it be so inexpensive? A bundle deal perhaps, where if you buy a certain iem, or spend X amount of $, they throw in No. 3 for $8?


I got 7 on the draw for a $9 case, but what I didn't notice is that only the first order on 11.11. gets it. The 7 means "You can replace your order with something up to $100 higher in value". No. 3 was at $99... But I ordered ZSN Pro before... Eh.


The coolest thing is that if you got a certain number at the end of the order number, you'd get a full discount. So if you ordered Fearless Roland you would get a $1000 IEM for free if you drawn that number.


----------



## kingcro

SciOC said:


> You tried the RHA CL2?  You can get them pretty cheap (relatively) used on here, or even new much much lower than their original price.


Do people here ship to Croatia though?


----------



## SciOC

kingcro said:


> Do people here ship to Croatia though?


RHA is out of Ireland, I bet they're available.  They're going for $452 on amazon, new in USD right now, I've generally been seeing them sell in the classifieds around $300-350 USD....  Looks like people are having a hard time unloading them when they do sell so might be possible to convince a US seller to ship international.  I'm keeping mine forever....


----------



## kingcro

SciOC said:


> RHA is out of Ireland, I bet they're available.  They're going for $452 on amazon, new in USD right now, I've generally been seeing them sell in the classifieds around $300-350 USD....  Looks like people are having a hard time unloading them when they do sell so might be possible to convince a US seller to ship international.  I'm keeping mine forever....


How is bass on them?


----------



## Dsnuts

So I will be getting the NX7 pro delievered today which has to be a record. Took only 5 days from China to Denver. Will most definitely let everyone know how they are tonight.


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> So I will be getting the NX7 pro delievered today which has to be a record. Took only 5 days from China to Denver. Will most definitely let everyone know how they are tonight.



Somebody in China must really like you! In the last year, my average delivery time to the east coast of the US was 1.5 months, with 1 month at the shortest, 2.5 months at the longest, and two packages that showed tracking progress inside China but never left the country (and thus never made it to me, which meant successful disputes on AliExpress with refunds over three months after purchase).


----------



## Dsnuts

To be fair it was shipped DHL express so that is about as speedy as it gets. Actually I think penon shipped the spheres and got to me even faster. Something like 3 days. 
I think they wanted me to share how they are before 11.11 so more guys will be informed about the differences but prices arent that different retail wise vs when it is on sale so no big deal. 

I did send my gimpy Cayin N5ii to China only to come back to me 8 months later without Cayin actually getting the shipment. The package when I got it back was a miracle. Lol. You can barely read any of the labeling as it was on so many vehicles chilling in some warehouses and everywhere in between. I couldnt beleive it when I got the player back. 

Long story short I still had the same problem with the player when I got it back. Constant reboot cycle. Got fed up with. Decided to do the best thing. Whacked the player a few times. Now it is working perfectly. Lol.  Shipping stuff to China and back. Always sketchy. Lol But we put up with it.


----------



## kingcro

Dsnuts said:


> To be fair it was shipped DHL express so that is about as speedy as it gets. Actually I think penon shipped the spheres and got to me even faster. Something like 3 days.
> I think they wanted me to share how they are before 11.11 so more guys will be informed about the differences but prices arent that different retail wise vs when it is on sale so no big deal.
> 
> I did send my gimpy Cayin N5ii to China only to come back to me 8 months later without Cayin actually getting the shipment. The package when I got it back was a miracle. Lol. You can barely read any of the labeling as it was on so many vehicles chilling in some warehouses and everywhere in between. I couldnt beleive it when I got the player back.
> ...


For me, AliExpress Standard Shipping lasts 9 to 20 days. I am only scared of Yanwen...


----------



## Dcell7

kingcro said:


> For me, AliExpress Standard Shipping lasts 9 to 20 days. I am only scared of Yanwen...



Yanwen and China Post small packet are a lottery for Europe. Sometimes i get stuff in 12 days and sometimes it takes 45 days. Aliexpress standard shipping has become a bit slower. There were times it took 6-8 days. Nowadays it is mostly 14-18 days for me.


----------



## RevPizzaguy

kingcro said:


> For me, AliExpress Standard Shipping lasts 9 to 20 days. I am only scared of Yanwen...


I've had 3 items shipped via Yanwen to Texas in the past 2 months. Has been anywhere from 10-30 days from time of order until items were in my mailbox.


----------



## kingcro

Yes, but I paid my AudioSense T800 $275 and I used Yanwen to ship them, and Yanwen has issues with lost packages, which I am scared of. I contacted Audiosense if I could change the shipping method for a few dollars, so we'll see.


----------



## paulwasabii

I rolled the dice on the new Urbanfun and **** Pro, both shipped out already.  Hopefully, those will be closer to 14 days than 30 days delivery.  Cables are still processing.


----------



## kingcro

paulwasabii said:


> I rolled the dice on the new Urbanfun and **** Pro, both shipped out already.  Hopefully, those will be closer to 14 days than 30 days delivery.  Cables are still processing.


Yanwen?


----------



## peter123 (Nov 13, 2019)

I bought this DAP with only digital outputs for $70, with a bunch of cables I still managed to spend $200 in total:




Should be a great companion to my USB C dongles and portable dac's.

This one arrived today:


----------



## kingcro

peter123 said:


> I bought this DAP with only digital outputs for $70, with a bunch of cables I still managed to spend $200 in total:
> 
> Should be a great companion to my USB C dongles and portable dac's.
> 
> This one arrived today:


You bought them on 11.11. and they are already in Norway? Damn, did you ship those cables with FedEx or DHL?


----------



## kingcro

Is there a dongle better than LG G7?


----------



## Viajero

kingcro said:


> Is there a dongle better than LG G7?


I have the LG V40 and also wonder what might be a good companion dac/amp...


----------



## peter123

kingcro said:


> You bought them on 11.11. and they are already in Norway? Damn, did you ship those cables with FedEx or DHL?



No, the cable was not bought on 11/11 and I'm still waiting for the player 

That being said the dongle was shipped from HK two days ago with DHL. 

Oh, I finally also got these today:


----------



## kingcro (Nov 13, 2019)

peter123 said:


> No, the cable was not bought on 11/11 and I'm still waiting for the player
> 
> That being said the dongle was shipped from HK two days ago with DHL.
> 
> Oh, I finally also got these today:


Nice! They are one of my main wishes alongside QDC Neptune, Dunu Falcon-C, and TFZ King Edition. What about customs? Do they even check these earphones?


----------



## paulwasabii

kingcro said:


> Yanwen?



Both are ePacket.


----------



## nraymond

peter123 said:


> I bought this DAP with only digital outputs for $70...



Does the TempoTec V1 work with any USB-C DAC? i.e. you could plug in an iBasso DC01 to get a 2.5mm balanced output, or an iBasso DC02 to get a 3.5mm output?


----------



## peter123 (Nov 13, 2019)

kingcro said:


> Nice! They are one of my main wishes alongside QDC Neptune, Dunu Falcon-C, and TFZ King Edition. What about customs? Do they even check these earphones?



With Aliexpress shipping never, with DHL, FedEx etc or shipped from Europe or the US always 

Edit: The A6 Mini was actually delivered to me personally from a colleague that brought them from our Shanghai office.


----------



## Cevisi

kingcro said:


> You bought them on 11.11. and they are already in Norway? Damn, did you ship those cables with FedEx or DHL?


Spider man


----------



## peter123

nraymond said:


> Does the TempoTec V1 work with any USB-C DAC? i.e. you could plug in an iBasso DC01 to get a 2.5mm balanced output, or an iBasso DC02 to get a 3.5mm output?



That's my understanding. I'm tired of draining my phones battery when listening to Spotify. I really hope it works properly with the E1DA ES9038S as I love that little thing.


----------



## kingcro

peter123 said:


> With Aliexpress shipping never, with DHL, FedEx etc or shipped from Europe or the US always
> 
> Edit: The A6 Mini was actually delivered to me personally from a colleague that brought them from our Shanghai office.


Well, atleast you guys in Norway have quite nice salaries. You probably can get Anole VX, I will probably never get it. My country is only a tourism based economy with low salaries. Even China overtook us I guess

I would love to live up there, but I also like customs union though.

So... Even the expensive IEMs never get taxed?


----------



## kingcro

Cevisi said:


> Spider man


When your parcel travels 10000 km in a day


----------



## peter123

kingcro said:


> Well, atleast you guys in Norway have quite nice salaries. You probably can get Anole VX, I will probably never get it. My country is only a tourism based economy with low salaries. Even China overtook us I guess
> 
> I would love to live up there, but I also like customs union though.
> 
> So... Even the expensive IEMs never get taxed?



Yeah, but it's also very expensive to live here. You'd be lucky to even get a regular pint og beer for less than $10 in a restaurant or pub. 

From China I've never got any added tax as long as it's not delivered with express service. I'd paid a small fortune in taxes for "free" review samples from other parts of the world though.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 13, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yeah, but it's also very expensive to live here. You'd be lucky to even get a regular pint og beer for less than $10 in a restaurant or pub.
> 
> From China I've never got any added tax as long as it's not delivered with express service. I'd paid a small fortune in taxes for "free" review samples from other parts of the world though.



And Yanwen isn't taxed? Idk what to think about that.

Yeah, recieving review samples sucks due to customs taxing basically anything coming to them. This is why my Sundara loaner tour was painful: I didn't pay any taxes, but I sent it to a guy in Turkey which was the next in line, and Turkish Post taxed it. So it was returned. And then I had to wait for HiFiMAN to give me an address... Caring for a $350 thing that is not in your ownership is a rather hard job. I hope something won't happen on the way to the next address which is in EU.

Croatia is rather cheap ($2-$3 beer in a local pub), so I have some budget aside. And most of us own a house with no taxes at all. Except if you live in Dubrovnik (King's Landing), then expect Monaco prices.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> So I will be getting the NX7 pro delievered today which has to be a record. Took only 5 days from China to Denver. Will most definitely let everyone know how they are tonight.



I am waiting for impressions on these.  Attractive package but need to know what to expect soundwise.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> So I will be getting the NX7 pro delievered today which has to be a record. Took only 5 days from China to Denver. Will most definitely let everyone know how they are tonight.


Product page says to burn 'em for 100 hours.


----------



## Viajero

peter123 said:


> No, the cable was not bought on 11/11 and I'm still waiting for the player
> 
> That being said the dongle was shipped from HK two days ago with DHL.
> 
> Oh, I finally also got these today:


Yeeesss! The LZ A6 Mini! Been looking forward to hearing your impressions of them.


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> Somebody in China must really like you! In the last year, my average delivery time to the east coast of the US was 1.5 months, with 1 month at the shortest, 2.5 months at the longest, and two packages that showed tracking progress inside China but never left the country (and thus never made it to me, which meant successful disputes on AliExpress with refunds over three months after purchase).


I've bought many items in the past year from Aliexpress. Using Standard Aliexpress Shipping, my average wait time here in Canada (central east) is usually 15-20 days. Longest I ever had to wait was 4 weeks and a couple of days, for a couple items that were sent ePacket. I have found Ali's Standard Shipping decent enough and it's usually included free when you buy something. I've even paid a couple $'s extra, to get that service. Besides fairly regular tracking and updates, the big bonus to me here in Canada is I have never ever had to pay extra custom duties or tax, because the items are delivered by the nation wide postal service. They just land in my mailbox. I always avoid sellers or items that only have DHL or FedEx as shipping options because I know from previous experience that I will definitely get charged extra fees. Yes, stuff gets to you faster if you ask for and pay for a faster delivery method. But you will pay through the nose for that, especially in the end. I think that at some point, a person needs to ask themselves: "So, was this really such a great deal/bargain?" To be totally honest, I shop Aliexpress to save a significant amount of money on stuff I want. Alot of gear is available on Amazon with faster shipping (especially if you have a Prime membership) but you still pay more for the privilege of 2 day shipping. I'd rather wait a bit longer to get my stuff (and save money by doing it) than to waste my savings on expedited shipping and extra fees.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 13, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Yeah, the prices weren't as low. I think they really focused on the aliexpress coupons this year (versus the select and seller coupons) which must have made sellers nervous to go to low given all the coupons out there.  I bet Ali doesn't shoulder much of the cost of those coupons...
> 
> The coupon game on Ali is really annoying, honestly, playing games for discounts and coins?  Am i 14 years old?.  You save money but only if you obsessively check for coupons and do filler items to meet the coupon thresholds, etc. i ended up getting the FAAEAL Hibiscus for like $42, but I had to stack a bunch of different stuff to do it.  Would have been nice to just straight up order it for, say $44 without all the coupon gymnastics.
> 
> PS, anyone want to help me keep my tree watered or have any tips for the card flip game?


The select coupon didn't even that useful, tbh


----------



## courierdriver

mbwilson111 said:


> I am waiting for impressions on these.  Attractive package but need to know what to expect soundwise.


Yes, me too. I already own the NX7 and I think I am one of few, who liked it straight out of the box. I'm curious to read about whether it would be worth upgrading, especially since I already enjoy the current NX7 and have never been bothered by some of its traits that others have found offensive.


----------



## yorosello

Dsnuts said:


> So I will be getting the NX7 pro delievered today which has to be a record. Took only 5 days from China to Denver. Will most definitely let everyone know how they are tonight.


Which shipping did you use tho?


----------



## Dsnuts

lgcubana said:


> Product page says to burn 'em for 100 hours.



I got a super burner, crank Slayer to 10 and let the earphones bleed! Does the job in 10 minutes. 








yorosello said:


> Which shipping did you use tho?


 DHL express. Faster shipping. 

Still at work. Next post. Impressions from open box. Will see where it is at.


----------



## Viajero

It turns out I received my pair of **** Pro today. I've only been able to listen to them for about two hours and most of that has been while busy doing other stuff at work, so I haven't been able to do any intensive listening or comparing. Therefore my impressions are only tentative and subject to change to some degree. 

What I think I can say already, though, is that this is _a good one_. I can also say, as someone that has listened to the **** _a lot, _that the **** Pro definitely does not sound the same as the ****. It shares many of the qualities that people loved about the ****, (spacious "holographic" soundstage, tons of detail, great imaging and separation, etc), but there are differences as well. The sub-bass seems deeper and the mid bass a bit reduced. Notes seem to be thicker and weightier. But it still doesn't sound slow, sloppy or boomy. It's very articulate and responsive. It kind of reminds me of my Spring 1 in that way. Timbre also sounds more natural to my ears.

Again, these impressions are based on very little time with it and under unideal conditions, but I really like what I've heard so far.

Build quality is about the same, but its edges are a bit more rounded off, which I like. Especially on the inner part against your ears. Even though the dynamic driver is a bit bigger and they've added an additional BA driver the housings are actually a little smaller than those on the ****. The nozzle is about the same length, but it is quite a bit larger diameter. I didn't compare, but I'd say the diameter is similar to on the Spring 1, KZ ZSN, etc. The tips that come with it are likewise wide bore and the large ones fit my ears well.


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> It turns out I received my pair of **** Pro today. I've only been able to listen to them for about two hours and most of that has been while busy doing other stuff at work, so I haven't been able to do any intensive listening or comparing. Therefore my impressions are only tentative and subject to change to some degree.
> 
> What I think I can say already, though, is that this is _a good one_. I can also say, as someone that has listened to the **** _a lot, _that the **** Pro definitely does not sound the same as the ****. It shares many of the qualities that people loved about the ****, (spacious "holographic" soundstage, tons of detail, great imaging and separation, etc), but there are differences as well. The sub-bass seems deeper and the mid bass a bit reduced. Notes seem to be thicker and weightier. But it still doesn't sound slow, sloppy or boomy. It's very articulate and responsive. It kind of reminds me of my Spring 1 in that way. Timbre also sounds more natural to my ears.
> 
> ...



Nice, I like that the notes are thicker and timbre is more natural! If that's the case, I think the **** Pro might be the next sub $30 USD hypetrain to come to town. CHOOOOO CHOOOOO!

How is the isolation? I figured if this is semi open backed like the original ****, it would probably cede isolation for a bigger soundstage.


----------



## ironbrewer

I'm excited for the **** pro. I have a pair on the way.


----------



## superuser1

kingcro said:


> Croatia is rather cheap ($2-$3 beer in a local pub), so I have some budget aside. And most of us own a house with no taxes at all. Except if you live in Dubrovnik (King's Landing), then expect Monaco prices


Pan Zlatan for the win!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

i didn't pick up anything on 11.11. i'm perfectly happy at the moment with the NX7, IE40 Pro, and BIE. like @courierdriver , i love the NX7 from OOTB to now. the IE40 pro and BIE provide me with that rich dynamic driver sound, so i didn't need anything more. i even decided not to pull the trigger on the two cables i had in my cart. that could change on black friday, when i'll have some more cash and and something on my radar that will out perform the NX7? we'll see.


----------



## paulwasabii

baskingshark said:


> Nice, I like that the notes are thicker and timbre is more natural! If that's the case, I think the **** Pro might be the next sub $30 USD hypetrain to come to town. CHOOOOO CHOOOOO!
> 
> How is the isolation? I figured if this is semi open backed like the original ****, it would probably cede isolation for a bigger soundstage.



After buying the ****, I pre-jumped on the Pro train on 11-11 with the discount.  I assume a more natural timbre helps, but not enough to convince the other half who hated the ****.


----------



## Dsnuts

New package looks NICE!!

Comes with the silver balanced filter installed.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love the clear shells. You can see each of the drivers.


----------



## Otto Motor

The second iteration of the Blon BL-03 will NOT be called Blon BL-03 Pro, but Mk II. Reasoning: Pro is overused and cliché.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2019)

How they sound? Listening to Beth Hart Without words in the way.


Mids sound more forward than the stock NX7. That precision is there. These sound Superb out of the box. Bass and mids are more prominent on the silver filter. Treble sounds excellent. I want to say they reigned in the upper treble a touch. The Silver filter is more balanced of the 3 filters and that is actually what you get. Bass is just amazing on this set. It sounds great and I mean that in every sense of the word.

Are these worth an upgrade from the stock NX7...…...YES!!

I can see the NiceHCK fellas doing this




Hey Jim!
"I like that NX7 but lets make it even better!"
Jim.. How you gonna do that?
"Lets give em 3 different sounds of it. You know like how we did it with the M6"
Jim.. Good Idea Wang!
Ho..  Why stop it there. Them Americans they like their blue and red. We gotta make it so it looks nicer too.. How bout we throw in some face plates so they can change it for themselves!"
Jim.. Ho wow now that is a great idea. But the only thing is. How are we gonna make the NX7 owners buy a new version of the NX7?"
Ho.. We can just fine tune it better. If it sounds better. Then crazy earphone guys gonna buy anyway." They buy everything that sounds good!
Collective.. Hahahaha!!
Jim..OK fellas you get working at it..Bonus for making it pretty..Party at Wangs for 5 thousand units sold!
Collective..Yes!!


Lol.. Joking aside. Is the NX7 pro version worth the dosh? Even if you own the NX7?
Holidays are arriving soon. It is the time for giving. Time your significant others and loved ones get a somewhat used phone.. 
These sound FANTASTIC. Due to the much better cable that was included and these filters. The sound has become even more refined all the way around. Time for an upgrade fellas! I am gonna predict right now.. NX7 pro version gonna smash whatever record they set for the previous NX7 version.  I don't even have to do an A/B to know this one is superior.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Otto Motor said:


> The second iteration of the Blon BL-03 will NOT be called Blon BL-03 Pro, but Mk II. Reasoning: Pro is overused and cliché.



They should call it the BL-03 Large : )


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The second iteration of the Blon BL-03 will NOT be called Blon BL-03 Pro, but Mk II. Reasoning: Pro is overused and cliché.



Haha they can name it whatever they want but that's academic if it is still gonna function the same as a pro version in reality.

Would be interested to know once u get a hold of your Cardinal/Bluejay whether it measures the same as the BLON BL-03 MK 1. My ears tell me the Cardinal has the same tuning and drivers as the BL-03, but maybe some one more experienced like u can confirm or disprove it. The fit is much better than the BL-03 mk 1, and there is better soundstage and slight technical improvements as discussed before. I tested the Cardinal out today in the subway and it has quite good isolation, compared to the isolation of the BLON BL-03, but it is not as good as some BA smaller shelled IEMs as it is vented.

So if (and a big IF) the Cardinal/Bluejay has the same tuning, and the BL-03 Mk 2 does come out in the market, there would actually be 3 sets with same drivers/tuning out there!
But I do see a niche for all these 3 sets actually, and they may not be competing with each other:
1) BLON BL-03 mk 1 - for bassheads and audiophiles who like to mod eartips/cables
2) BLON BL-03 mk 2 - those that prefer less bass and want a better fit and not want to screw around with after market tips/cables. Good to go OOTB.
3) Cardinal/Bluejay - those that want isolation and slight technical improvements. And like Mk 2, it has better fit and does not need sourcing for after market tips/cables. Good to go OOTB.

Thanks for working on the Mk 2, I think a lot of folks (especially laymen who dunno about tiprolling/cable change) will benefit from your good work! @Otto Motor maybe u can announce your BLON BL-03 Mk 2 news in the dedicated BLON thread on headfi, I'm sure the folks there will be excited about it.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> How they sound? Listening to Beth Hart Without words in the way.
> 
> 
> Mids sound more forward than the stock NX7. That precision is there. These sound Superb out of the box. Bass and mids are more prominent on the silver filter. Treble sounds excellent. I want to say they reigned in the upper treble a touch. The Silver filter is more balanced of the 3 filters and that is actually what you get. Bass is just amazing on this set. It sounds great and I mean that in every sense of the word.
> ...




I never achieved a deep image with the original NX7: regardless of the tips I used, they sounded flat.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> It turns out I received my pair of **** Pro today. I've only been able to listen to them for about two hours and most of that has been while busy doing other stuff at work, so I haven't been able to do any intensive listening or comparing. Therefore my impressions are only tentative and subject to change to some degree.
> 
> What I think I can say already, though, is that this is _a good one_. I can also say, as someone that has listened to the **** _a lot, _that the **** Pro definitely does not sound the same as the ****. It shares many of the qualities that people loved about the ****, (spacious "holographic" soundstage, tons of detail, great imaging and separation, etc), but there are differences as well. The sub-bass seems deeper and the mid bass a bit reduced. Notes seem to be thicker and weightier. But it still doesn't sound slow, sloppy or boomy. It's very articulate and responsive. It kind of reminds me of my Spring 1 in that way. Timbre also sounds more natural to my ears.
> 
> ...



Very nice impressions! The changes is what I would like the original **** to improve. Bigger sub bass and improved quality with nice texture, reduce mid bass so doesn't bleed, and timbre! Everything else will be a bonus. Wow so excited can't wait mine to be arrived!
Is the timbre quite natural now? Or borderline? And how about 10khz peak on graph that @FastAndClean posted before? Do you hear that?

Thanks buddy



baskingshark said:


> Nice, I like that the notes are thicker and timbre is more natural! If that's the case, I think the **** Pro might be the next sub $30 USD hypetrain to come to town. CHOOOOO CHOOOOO!
> 
> How is the isolation? I figured if this is semi open backed like the original ****, it would probably cede isolation for a bigger soundstage.



Yes I thought BLON was nailed to best budget IEM 2019, just on last month they have great contender here.

From the picture and characteristic about **** I assume that grill on the shell cover is real grill so they will be open back, isolation will be very minor here, which help to give airy presentation. The one that i like from original ****. But mayne really a drawback for those who needs isolation. In fact im using them in the night just in case my wife or kids are calling me before start to throw a pillow to call me.



Dsnuts said:


> Love the clear shells. You can see each of the drivers.



Very pretty shell!! Waiting for mine but i guess not in a short time.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 13, 2019)

These don't sound flat at all. No thinness. Nothing of the sort. Listening to them on my Shanling M5s in balanced. These sound excellent balanced by the way. Only way to listen to these imo. I threw on the Blue filters. Slightly warmer tonality. Treble is reigned in a touch more... BLue filter sounds awesome. Bass level pretty much stays the same but perception of bass is felt a bit more.
I am gonna do the burn in.

I have to give credit to the NiceHCK crew on this one. This is a proper way to revise a phone.

So for the guys that already own the NX7. I know this was probably not what you wanted to read but. I am gonna be honest. The pro version is superior and sounds like a completely new earphone. I am gonna say you guys that own the NX7 now will appreciate the pro version the most. You will clearly be able to figure out what went into the pro version. All I am gonna say is.. These are a deal at $100. In the realm of earphonedom.

These are a steal at a $100.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> These don't sound flat at all. No thinness. Nothing of the sort. Listening to them on my Shanling M5s in balanced. These sound excellent balanced by the way. Only way to listen to these imo. I threw on the Blue filters. Slightly warmer tonality. Treble is reigned in a touch more... BLue filter sounds awesome. Bass level pretty much stays the same but perception of bass is felt a bit more.
> I am gonna do the burn in.
> 
> I have to give credit to the NiceHCK crew on this one. This is a proper way to revise a phone.
> ...


Mine is on the way, in the end I am glad to have skipped the NX7, will see if these are a better fit for me.  

I'm glad they realized that versatility was a good route to take given the unique driver setup.  Basically it's a cheaper alternative to the lz A6, or a bqeyz spring 1 with tuning options.  Also glad to see responses to the **** pro are positive, but that hype train won't leave the station from head fi.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Otto Motor said:


> I never achieved a deep image with the original NX7: regardless of the tips I used, they sounded flat.



imaging and stage were not their strong suit. the imaging and stage of the IE40 pro is better, but the fit isn't as good, so i can excuse the slight edge in those two departments for an amazing fit, kick ass detail retrieval, sweet bass, and timbre for days.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

the NX7 original may not have the widest stage or the most holographic imaging, but they still kick ass, present a very high quality sound presentation, and can hang with the big boys without feeling you're missing anything. The note weight isn't the heaviest, so it can seem a bit thin at times, but with the right tips and cable, and DAP, even that's not much of a detriment.


----------



## SoundChoice

kingcro said:


> I agree. I am Croatian, and income is like 1000€/month max if you're not into computer science. I barely saved for Audiosense T800. Yeah, it definitely offers quite a great sound at only $25.
> 
> Do you have TFZ No. 3? Are they better than these for EDM? I love a good soundstage with electronic music.


TFZ No 3 are ideal for EDM


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 14, 2019)

This has been addressed on the pro version. It has improved a lot. Sounds more refined to me. Thicker bolder sound. I feel the sound has gotten deeper as well. Guys that will get them soon. Read carefully what they write about in their impression of the new Pro version. It is clearly a revision in every way.

On the topic of the revised Blon BL3. Glad I never got one. Will try a newer one. It is all about the revisions. Lol.


----------



## yorosello

SoundChoice said:


> TFZ No 3 are ideal for EDM


or the DR2 does too


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Viajero said:


> It turns out I received my pair of **** Pro today. I've only been able to listen to them for about two hours and most of that has been while busy doing other stuff at work, so I haven't been able to do any intensive listening or comparing. Therefore my impressions are only tentative and subject to change to some degree.
> 
> What I think I can say already, though, is that this is _a good one_. I can also say, as someone that has listened to the **** _a lot, _that the **** Pro definitely does not sound the same as the ****. It shares many of the qualities that people loved about the ****, (spacious "holographic" soundstage, tons of detail, great imaging and separation, etc), but there are differences as well. The sub-bass seems deeper and the mid bass a bit reduced. Notes seem to be thicker and weightier. But it still doesn't sound slow, sloppy or boomy. It's very articulate and responsive. It kind of reminds me of my Spring 1 in that way. Timbre also sounds more natural to my ears.
> 
> ...



Your impressions are encouraging. I just hope India Post delivers them soon. Can't wait to pop them in my ears.


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> Nice, I like that the notes are thicker and timbre is more natural! If that's the case, I think the **** Pro might be the next sub $30 USD hypetrain to come to town. CHOOOOO CHOOOOO!
> 
> How is the isolation? I figured if this is semi open backed like the original ****, it would probably cede isolation for a bigger soundstage.


Sorry it took a while to respond. I had to finish work and then go to a dinner. I finally got home and did just a bit more listening.

The isolation seems to be about the same as the previous version. It still has a nice airy feeling, but definitely not the best isolation.

As far the weightier or thicker sound...that was my initial impression but I'm not sure I'm hearing that as much on what I'm listening to now. It was a fairly subtle difference anyway. But I'm starting to think that maybe some of thickness and weight is because the dynamic driver is bigger and the bass might be a little looser, less distinct, slower decaying, which wouldn't be a good thing in my book. I'm not sure yet. I really need to do a lot more listening. It always takes me a while of listening and comparing before I really grasp the sound characteristics. I kind of regret sharing my impressions so soon, even with the caveats I tried to emphasize. I don't want to cause undue hype. These IEMs definitely do sound good to me, but then again I was somebody that already really loved the sound of the original version.


----------



## peter123

kingcro said:


> And Yanwen isn't taxed? Idk what to think about that.
> 
> Yeah, recieving review samples sucks due to customs taxing basically anything coming to them. This is why my Sundara loaner tour was painful: I didn't pay any taxes, but I sent it to a guy in Turkey which was the next in line, and Turkish Post taxed it. So it was returned. And then I had to wait for HiFiMAN to give me an address... Caring for a $350 thing that is not in your ownership is a rather hard job. I hope something won't happen on the way to the next address which is in EU.
> 
> Croatia is rather cheap ($2-$3 beer in a local pub), so I have some budget aside. And most of us own a house with no taxes at all. Except if you live in Dubrovnik (King's Landing), then expect Monaco prices.



Yeah, I had to stop participating in tours due to the taxes combined with very expensive shipping cost from Norway to other countries. One time it would have been cheaper for me to actually buy the product myself, that was my last tour


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> Mine is on the way, in the end I am glad to have skipped the NX7, will see if these are a better fit for me.
> 
> I'm glad they realized that versatility was a good route to take given the unique driver setup.  Basically it's a cheaper alternative to the lz A6, or a bqeyz spring 1 with tuning options.  Also glad to see responses to the **** pro are positive, but that hype train won't leave the station from head fi.



The A6 mini is a cheaper alternative to the A6


----------



## Bitsir

I'm surprised there is not more talk about the Obravo Cupid. It takes a crap on my Oriolus Reborn in many (most) aspects, and the Oriolus is 3-4 times more expensive. Compared to the Oriolus Reborn:

*Pros:* Less grain, more clarity, more even highs, wider stage, deeper stage, tighter bass, greater slam, MUCH better tonality and naturalness.

*Cons:* Not quite as much raw detail, lesser macro detail and sound "pressure", less sense of "scale" to the instruments.
 Not quite as effortless in the bass region.


----------



## kingcro

Guys... Has anyone tried the CTZ 42BA? What is that IEM?


----------



## Dsnuts

kingcro said:


> Guys... Has anyone tried the CTZ 42BA? What is that IEM?



It is stuffed with a bunch of no named and probably cheap BAs. A complete crap shoot as far as trying one out. A big gamble since the company that makes it. Not the most worldly regarded manufacturer. In fact I haven't read anything about their earphones on the nets by any one reputable at all. I would be very surprised if in those actually sounds better than the single BA that is in the Penon Spheres. Lol.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 14, 2019)

peter123 said:


> The A6 mini is a cheaper alternative to the A6


Yeah, no BA drivers though....  In theory the nx7 pro is more similar to the A6 than the A6 mini, for less than the price of the A6 mini...  Filter options are that of the mini, but driver setup is more similar to the A6.

Assuming it sounds decent it makes the A6 mini a hard sell, and the A6 is probably not worth the incremental cost increase. 

Basically, that's my excuse for not needing to buy the A6 now.  I actually saved myself money by spending only $92 on it rather than buying the A6!  See!  That's how that works, right?  Right!?!?!  Yeah.  That's right.


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> Yeah, no BA drivers though....  In theory the nx7 pro is more similar to the A6 than the A6 mini, for less than the price of the A6 mini...  Filter options are that of the mini, but driver setup is more similar to the A6.
> 
> Assuming it sounds decent it makes the A6 mini a hard sell, and the A6 is probably not worth the incremental cost increase.
> 
> Basically, that's my excuse for not needing to buy the A6 now.  I actually saved myself money by spending only $92 on it rather than buying the A6!  See!  That's how that works, right?  Right!?!?!  Yeah.  That's right.



Yeah, in theory. I've got all three and reality is different 

Like I just told someone else, we're all deep down in the same rabbit hole....


----------



## kingcro

Dsnuts said:


> It is stuffed with a bunch of no named and probably cheap BAs. A complete crap shoot as far as trying one out. A big gamble since the company that makes it. Not the most worldly regarded manufacturer. In fact I haven't read anything about their earphones on the nets by any one reputable at all. I would be very surprised if in those actually sounds better than the single BA that is in the Penon Spheres. Lol.



They probably sound worse than Blon BL-03 which is a single dynamic driver.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 14, 2019)

I did some further A/B-ing between the Blon BL-03 and the KBEAR Diamond (Beta version)...and also threw some others in the mix. Both excel by their natural reproduction ("organic sound") compared to similarly priced BAs, and the Diamond has quite a bit better definition/resolution than the Blon (fun wise they are the same to me)...but, as said, the Diamond's bass needs some tightening (only a wee bit, it is quite acceptable as is). The Diamonds will generate big waves between DD aficionados. I wished I could compare them to pricier models such the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but I passed that one on. I am also sitting presently on a bunch of BAs but they don't thrill me in comparison. It appears that DLC technology is the way to go. Good times!


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Yeah, in theory. I've got all three and reality is different
> 
> Like I just told someone else, we're all deep down in the same rabbit hole....


Yeah.  That's the truth...

I've just convinced myself that I'm not ordering any more audio gear until at least January 1 now.

My record this year so far is 24 days without placing an order of some sort.  And cables and cases don't count!

I bet I won't make it past black Friday...


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> The second iteration of the Blon BL-03 will NOT be called Blon BL-03 Pro, but Mk II. Reasoning: Pro is overused and cliché.


when it will be available?
my wallet is ready


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> when it will be available?
> my wallet is ready


No idea.


----------



## SciOC

Otto Motor said:


> I did some further A/B-ing between the Blon BL-03 and the KBEAR Diamond (Beta version)...and also threw some others in the mix. Both excel by their natural reproduction ("organic sound") compared to similarly priced BAs, and the Diamond has quite a bit better definition/resolution than the Blon (fun wise they are the same to me)...but, as said, the Diamond's bass needs some tightening (only a wee bit, it is quite acceptable as is). The Diamonds will generate big waves between DD aficionados. I wished I could compare them to pricier models such the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but I passed that one on. I am also sitting presently on a bunch of BAs but they don't thrill me in comparison. It appears that DLC technology is the way to go. Good times!



Yeah, in theory at least based on the chemistry,  DLC>berrylium>=CNT>others....  Of course, ymmv depending on the quality of manufacturing, tuning and all that.

It's amazing how quickly even conventional DD technology is changing right now.


----------



## Otto Motor

SciOC said:


> Yeah, in theory at least based on the chemistry,  DLC>berrylium>=CNT>others....  Of course, ymmv depending on the quality of manufacturing, tuning and all that.
> 
> It's amazing how quickly even conventional DD technology is changing right now.


...and how Sennheiser and Co. are snoozing...


----------



## logiatype

Otto Motor said:


> ...and how Sennheiser and Co. are snoozing...


This is super interesting. Is there anything interesting happening in non-chifi at the moment.


----------



## chickenmoon

logiatype said:


> This is super interesting. Is there anything interesting happening in non-chifi at the moment.



Plenty I guess, just not in the ultra-budget segment.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Otto Motor said:


> ...and how Sennheiser and Co. are snoozing...



They're milking everyone by throwing their name on IEMs which are below average and charge a premium. In the sub $50 or even the sub $100 segment, it's Chi-fi where the real action is. Big brands are happy using their 9 or 10mm DD in flimsily built IEMs and making humongous profits.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> They're milking everyone by throwing their name on IEMs which are below average and charge a premium. In the sub $50 or even the sub $100 segment, it's Chi-fi where the real action is. Big brands are happy using their 9 or 10mm DD in flimsily built IEMs and making humongous profits.


Blon uses DD and it sounds good. BAs are almost always plasticky.

I think the only non-Chinese IEM I have is HA-FR201 due to its bass (which still doesn't beat Blon in terms of bass quality). You guys should try overears by Ollo. And I would love if Serbian brand Raal made cheaper headphones. With Serbian salaries, they could easily do cheap and good stuff. Ribbon by Sennheiser would cost 30000$ or even more. Raal probably beats out Orpheus.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

Dani157 said:


> They're milking everyone by throwing their name on IEMs which are below average and charge a premium. In the sub $50 or even the sub $100 segment, it's Chi-fi where the real action is. Big brands are happy using their 9 or 10mm DD in flimsily built IEMs and making humongous profits.



Very true (looks at broken Sennheiser IE80 flinsy housing at cable connector).


----------



## Otto Motor

Dani157 said:


> They're milking everyone by throwing their name on IEMs which are below average and charge a premium. In the sub $50 or even the sub $100 segment, it's Chi-fi where the real action is. Big brands are happy using their 9 or 10mm DD in flimsily built IEMs and making humongous profits.


I have contacts within Sennheiser and fired off my question whether they will embrace the DLC technology in their future generation DDs. Their ie40 PRO are quite good and fairly priced imo.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

kingcro said:


> Blon uses DD and it sounds good. BAs are almost always plasticky.
> 
> I think the only non-Chinese IEM I have is HA-FR201 due to its bass (which still doesn't beat Blon in terms of bass quality). You guys should try overears by Ollo. And I would love if Serbian brand Raal made cheaper headphones. With Serbian salaries, they could easily do cheap and good stuff. Ribbon by Sennheiser would cost 30000$ or even more. Raal probably beats out Orpheus.



I too like DD sound. Haven't heard about Ollo but if they're available in my country I'll try them. I do prefer IEMs to be affordable as in India audio gear is sold at a substantial premium. So Chi-Fi gives superb price to performance value. In India, most of the local brands repackage Chinese earphones and sell with basic price hike. But I get your point


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Otto Motor said:


> I have contacts within Sennheiser and fired off my question whether they will embrace the DLC technology in their future generation DDs. Their ie40 PRO are quite good and fairly priced imo.



Probably they are good value in the Western market. In India, they're selling it for ~$150


----------



## citral23

Otto Motor said:


> I did some further A/B-ing between the Blon BL-03 and the KBEAR Diamond (Beta version)...and also threw some others in the mix. Both excel by their natural reproduction ("organic sound") compared to similarly priced BAs, and the Diamond has quite a bit better definition/resolution than the Blon (fun wise they are the same to me)...but, as said, the Diamond's bass needs some tightening (only a wee bit, it is quite acceptable as is). The Diamonds will generate big waves between DD aficionados. I wished I could compare them to pricier models such the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but I passed that one on. I am also sitting presently on a bunch of BAs but they don't thrill me in comparison. It appears that DLC technology is the way to go. Good times!



I can tell you that the blon has at least on par, maybe even superior timbre compared to the KPE, and imo the slightly more forward high mids make it even more emotional on vocals and some instruments like violins.

However, the driver sounds "loose" to me, which means bass is not well defined and easily distorts, instruments separation, imagining, soundstage are rather poor.

So the blon is a great tuning but on technical aspects, you still get a huge improvement with the KPE imo, which is why I don't buy too much in the "30$ giant killah is all you need and anything more only brings a 5% improvement" and still think you get what you paid for.

T4 vs KPE will be interesting.


----------



## kingcro

citral23 said:


> I can tell you that the blon has at least on par, maybe even superior timbre compared to the KPE, and imo the slightly more forward high mids make it even more emotional on vocals and some instruments like violins.
> 
> However, the driver sounds "loose" to me, which means bass is not well defined and easily distorts, instruments separation, imagining, soundstage are rather poor.
> 
> ...


Why is Kanas Pro KPE? Why not KP?


----------



## citral23

kingcro said:


> Why is Kanas Pro KPE? Why not KP?



Kanas Pro Edition


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> Kanas Pro Edition



So is the regular Kanas just K?


----------



## kingcro

Slater said:


> So is the regular Kanas just K?


What about MDK? IMHO, Moondrop >> Massdrop

Love my Spaceships.


----------



## logiatype

citral23 said:


> I can tell you that the blon has at least on par, maybe even superior timbre compared to the KPE, and imo the slightly more forward high mids make it even more emotional on vocals and some instruments like violins.
> 
> However, the driver sounds "loose" to me, which means bass is not well defined and easily distorts, instruments separation, imagining, soundstage are rather poor.
> 
> ...


This is actually a great take. I can tell the KXXS is a higher quality sound but the BLON tuning makes it "feel" more pleasant.


----------



## citral23

Slater said:


> So is the regular Kanas just K?



Fortunately there's no Kanas King Kong or we'd have a drama


----------



## peter123

citral23 said:


> Fortunately there's no Kanas King Kong or we'd have a drama



Just wait and see


----------



## chickenmoon

kingcro said:


> Why is Kanas Pro KPE? Why not KP?



For an unknown (to me) reason many people call the Kanas Pro the Kanas Pro Pro Edition.


----------



## CactusPete23

KP might remind us of peeling potatoes in the Army...


----------



## chickenmoon

CactusPete23 said:


> KP might remind us of peeling potatoes in the Army...



Does this mean peeling potatoes means *K*illing *P*eople in US Army slang?


----------



## CactusPete23

chickenmoon said:


> Does this mean peeling potatoes means *K*illing *P*eople in US Army slang?


KP Duty used to mean "Kitchen Patrol" in the USA; you helped the cooks any way they needed.        Suppose it could mean something else in the UK.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> Does this mean peeling potatoes means *K*illing *P*eople in US Army slang?





CactusPete23 said:


> KP Duty used to mean "Kitchen Patrol" in the USA; you helped the cooks any way they needed.        Suppose it could mean something else in the UK.



Yeah, Gomer peeled a lot of potatoes on KP duty as punishment for doing knuckleheaded type things


----------



## CoiL

citral23 said:


> I can tell you that the *blon has at least on par, maybe even superior timbre compared to the KPE*, and imo the slightly more forward high mids make it even more emotional on vocals and some instruments like violins.
> However, the *driver sounds "loose" to me*, which means bass is not well defined and easily distorts, instruments separation, imagining, soundstage are rather poor.
> So the blon is a great tuning *but on technical aspects, you still get a huge improvement with the KPE* imo, which is why I don't buy too much in the "30$ giant killah is all you need and anything more only brings a 5% improvement" and still think you get what you paid for.


Totally agree about stock KPE vs. BL-03. Modified KPE vs. stock BL-03 = different story (modified KPE beats BL-03 in every way imho). 
But maaan... properly tuned (good batch) BIE sounds slightly better to me than BL-03 to be honest as it seems to be faster and tighter.
Anyway, BIE (good batch) and BL-03 are chi-fi wonders to me


----------



## Viajero

It seems that the TRN BA5 is getting some positive reviews. Anybody else have any experience with these? I almost bought them on 11/11, but it didn't seem like anybody really had any opinions on them at the time.

BTW, I have been busy and unfortunately haven't had time to listen to the **** Pro very much. I need to spend more time with them before I share more impressions. They do sound a bit different from the regular ****, but probably not as much as I initially thought after listening to them at work for a little while.


----------



## TheVortex

Viajero said:


> It seems that the TRN BA5 is getting some positive reviews. Anybody else have any experience with these? I almost bought them on 11/11, but it didn't seem like anybody really had any opinions on them at the time.
> 
> BTW, I have been busy and unfortunately haven't had time to listen to the **** Pro very much. I need to spend more time with them before I share more impressions. They do sound a bit different from the regular ****, but probably not as much as I initially thought after listening to them at work for a little while.



I have the BA5 and just getting used to them. They have a bigger shell than the v90.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> BIE (good batch) and BL-03 are chi-fi wonders to me



Is there a way to know what batch you have?   ....like a certain flaw in the sound to listen for?


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> Is there a way to know what batch you have?   ....like a certain flaw in the sound to listen for?


No sure way to tell other than noticeable 5kHz peak and overdone mid-bass. 
In stock my unit had 5kHz peak and way overdone mid-bass. HBB seems to have good unit and after modding mine... I get what he is saying. Before I was thinking that "What he is talking about, these sound pretty crap".
I read somewhere that BIE v2 is coming out? Is it true? Maybe they got QC/BQ issues fixed? Who knows.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

sennheiser ain't sleeping at all. the IE40 pro is as good or better than the multi-driver NX7 or the woodie dome FW01. the only reason i don't use it as much as the NX7 is the IE40 proprietary cable SUCKS and the short nozzles like the BLON BL03 makes the fit a bit wonky even with large tips, but from a driver/sound perspective, the Senns are right there in the mix even without DLC.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

CoiL said:


> No sure way to tell other than noticeable 5kHz peak and overdone mid-bass.
> In stock my unit had 5kHz peak and way overdone mid-bass. HBB seems to have good unit and after modding mine... I get what he is saying. Before I was thinking that "What he is talking about, these sound pretty crap".
> I read somewhere that BIE v2 is coming out? Is it true? Maybe they got QC/BQ issues fixed? Who knows.



I got a pair from the "good batch" because i just ordered them recently, there is absolutely no peaks, and the mid bass is only present when i bass boost, and at no time do i have bass bleed. it's a very high quality sound for a $20 phone (which is better than the equally priced Moondrop Crescent).


----------



## nraymond

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> the only reason i don't use it as much as the NX7 is the IE40 proprietary cable SUCKS...



FYI, I did noticed that you can buy a variety of aftermarket cables now on AliExpress that use the Sennheiser specific connector, so you can replace the stock cable with something else (better).


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> No sure way to tell other than noticeable 5kHz peak and overdone mid-bass.
> In stock my unit had 5kHz peak and way overdone mid-bass. HBB seems to have good unit and after modding mine... I get what he is saying. Before I was thinking that "What he is talking about, these sound pretty crap".
> I read somewhere that BIE v2 is coming out? Is it true? Maybe they got QC/BQ issues fixed? Who knows.



I don't know how to tell if there is a 5kHz peak.  

They are/were a little too bassy for me but most things are. Using the tips that come with the Sony MH1C, I believe I have controlled that enough to make them sound good... also helped with the driver flex.  

The driver flex was really bad at first.    The BIE and my TFZ Exclusive 3 are the only iems that I have ever experienced driver flex with.  The TFZ was so bad that it would happen when I yawned or even took a sip of water while listening.  I gave them to my husband.   

I thought the V2 of the BIE was the MMCX version.  Am I mistaken?  Is there another?


----------



## kukkurovaca

I'm certainly a sucker for interesting drivers, but tuning/implementation is certainly more important than using the most cutting edge (or just cutting edge sounding?) driver types/materials. 

Speaking of non-chifi, anybody compare the Etymotic ER2XR to the current circa-$100 contenders?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

nraymond said:


> FYI, I did noticed that you can buy a variety of aftermarket cables now on AliExpress that use the Sennheiser specific connector, so you can replace the stock cable with something else (better).



thanks. i'll have to go into Ali and check out some cables.


----------



## CoiL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> I got a pair from the "good batch" because i just ordered them recently, there is absolutely no peaks, and the mid bass is only present when i bass boost, and at no time do i have bass bleed. it's a very high quality sound for a $20 phone (which is better than the equally priced Moondrop Crescent).


I also got them little time ago and ordered straight from VE clan page! You can take a look at my measurements in VE BIE thread.


----------



## kingcro

kukkurovaca said:


> I'm certainly a sucker for interesting drivers, but tuning/implementation is certainly more important than using the most cutting edge (or just cutting edge sounding?) driver types/materials.
> 
> Speaking of non-chifi, anybody compare the Etymotic ER2XR to the current circa-$100 contenders?



Tin T2 is the most similar I guess.


----------



## baskingshark

kingcro said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any planar IEMs under $100?



I saw the Massdrop X MEE Audio Planamic IEM is @ $100 now on Massdrop. Though I think it is not exactly a pure planar in terms of physics like other planar models but is a planamic dynamic combination driver. I'm no physics/audio expert, so I'm not sure how that makes a difference to the sound compared to traditional planars.



citral23 said:


> I can tell you that the blon has at least on par, maybe even superior timbre compared to the KPE, and imo the slightly more forward high mids make it even more emotional on vocals and some instruments like violins.
> 
> However, the driver sounds "loose" to me, which means bass is not well defined and easily distorts, instruments separation, imagining, soundstage are rather poor.
> 
> ...



U can consider the BLON BL-03's big brother, the BLON Cardinal. It supposedly has the same driver as the BL-03, and keeps the good parts of the BL-03 (including a similar tuning), but decreases the midbass hump and has wider soundstage and better fit/isolation, which in turn gives slight improvements in clarity/details and instrument separation. And yes it distorts less than the BL-03.

I haven't heard the KPE or KXXS or Tanchjim Oxygen, so not sure if those are still better than the BLON Cardinal though. But it is almost double the price of the BL-03, and I would say if u already own the BL-03 and have no issues getting after market tips/cables to fit yourself, I don't think it is that cost effective to get it.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kingcro said:


> Tin T2 is the most similar I guess.



FR-wis going by Crinacle, T2 seems pretty different.






Up until 6k it's pretty close the iSine 20's tuning, which I like a lot.


----------



## superuser1

Moondrop Starfield


----------



## logiatype (Nov 14, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Moondrop Starfield


Is this the 1DD? Thought it was called Stellar

Oops this is Moondrop not Fearless Audio :facepalm:


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Moondrop Starfield


Nicee, how much is that? And how it sound like?


----------



## superuser1

logiatype said:


> Is this the 1DD? Thought it was called Stellar
> 
> Oops this is Moondrop not Fearless Audio :facepalm:





yorosello said:


> Nicee, how much is that? And how it sound like?


I think its 1 DD and going to be a budget offering. I got the info from twitter. It will have Carbon nano tube diaphragm and will be priced around $110.
Releasing next month.


----------



## mochill

superuser1 said:


> I think its 1 DD and going to be a budget offering. I got the info from twitter. It will have Carbon nano tube diaphragm and will be priced around $110.
> Releasing next month.


Carbon nanotubes , and $110 , smoother then the kxxs


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

mochill said:


> Carbon nanotubes , and $110 , smoother then the kxxs



gonna be really extended highs, lots of bass, and recessed mids, like all the other CNT single dynamics i've ever heard. maybe a better JVC FX40? this was one of the original iem's that kickstarted this thread!


----------



## yorosello

mochill said:


> Carbon nanotubes , and $110 , smoother then the kxxs


Okay, it will be in my interesting IEM to watch out for list


----------



## Dsnuts

love me some carbon nanotube bass. Havent heard a weak bass performance from a carbon nanotube driver.


----------



## courierdriver (Nov 14, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> How they sound? Listening to Beth Hart Without words in the way.
> 
> 
> Mids sound more forward than the stock NX7. That precision is there. These sound Superb out of the box. Bass and mids are more prominent on the silver filter. Treble sounds excellent. I want to say they reigned in the upper treble a touch. The Silver filter is more balanced of the 3 filters and that is actually what you get. Bass is just amazing on this set. It sounds great and I mean that in every sense of the word.
> ...



As much as I like your post Nuttzy, I'm still kinda sad that you didn't trash the Pro version. I love my original NX7 and don't wanna feel compelled to have to get the Pro version. Damn! No way I can do this now, before Christmas. Gonna have to wait till the new year. Maybe the 3/26 sale in March, on Aliexpress.


----------



## Dsnuts

Like I said before, it will be the guys that already own the NX7 that will appreciate the new tweaks they made for them the most. Pro version isn't going away anytime soon. I can see the stock version going away though. 

Should be a bit cheaper during Black Friday sales.


----------



## courierdriver

¹


Dsnuts said:


> Like I said before, it will be the guys that already own the NX7 that will appreciate the new tweaks they made for them the most. Pro version isn't going away anytime soon. I can see the stock version going away though.
> 
> Should be a bit cheaper during Black Friday sales.


I just put them in my Ali cart...sigh


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

won't go after the NX7 pro until it comes down to $70.00. until then, i'll keep to the original. i'm gonna be interested in the new Moondrop, but i'll wait for reviews.


----------



## courierdriver

It just never stops, does it? Getting further and further down the rabbit hole. I'm starting to think I should've taken up a less expensive habit. Cocaine is beginning to look cheap; compared to iems, cables, eartips, dac/amps and daps; when you consider all the new stuff that keeps coming up each month.


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> It just never stops, does it? Getting further and further down the rabbit hole. I'm starting to think I should've taken up a less expensive habit. Cocaine is beginning to look cheap; compared to iems, cables, eartips, dac/amps and daps; when you consider all the new stuff that keeps coming up each month.



Haha I bought 6 single DD IEMs since I stumbled upon the CHIFI thread in headfi in July 2019, not to mention a few multi BA and hybrids =(. This hobby is quite bad for the wallet LOL.

But the good news is that good quality IEMs are now not that unaffordable compared to 3 years ago. We would be looking at minimum $150 USD and above for a entry level western brand IEM previously, now even sub $30 gets u some good sets that are not too far away from some western budget to midfi sets. And we can dabble and get a few sets with different tunings and transducers to have a small taste of audiophile quality. Though sometimes we go overboard and get more than we expected LOL.


----------



## yorosello

Interested on Ibasso IT01. It was on sale on my local store but maybe i'll just save the budget for the new Moondrop Starfield


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Haha I bought 6 single DD IEMs since I stumbled upon the CHIFI thread in headfi in July 2019, not to mention a few multi BA and hybrids =(. This hobby is quite bad for the wallet LOL.
> 
> But the good news is that good quality IEMs are now not that unaffordable compared to 3 years ago. We would be looking at minimum $150 USD and above for a entry level western brand IEM previously, now even sub $30 gets u some good sets that are not too far away from some western budget to midfi sets. And we can dabble and get a few sets with different tunings and transducers to have a small taste of audiophile quality. Though sometimes we go overboard and get more than we expected LOL.


Yup, I do totally agree. I think there's alot more good sounding, well made, quality stuff out there now (that is affordable enough and allows for ownership of multiple sets) without requiring a second mortgage on your house. There's really alot of stuff out there now, that compares with some of the higher priced gear from a few years ago from Western TOTL companies...at less than half the cost in many cases. I love how I can now experience different sound signatures with multiple iems, without spending a thousand dollars or more on a single set.


----------



## Dsnuts

courierdriver said:


> It just never stops, does it? Getting further and further down the rabbit hole. I'm starting to think I should've taken up a less expensive habit. Cocaine is beginning to look cheap; compared to iems, cables, eartips, dac/amps and daps; when you consider all the new stuff that keeps coming up each month.






It don't end folks. I got a bit of news regarding Dunus new stuff. Start selling off your older stuff. Stuff you aren't gonna get into anymore. 
There will be plenty of new stuff around the corner that will make waves as it seems. Great sound for the money is become the norm. Otherwise it wont get much play. 

Had a great session with the Spheres for the past 3 hours. It is a great time to be in the hobby is all I can say. Right now I don't know which one I actually like better these or the new NX7 pros. 

It is a great problem to have. Love the vocal performance and musicality of the spheres. Love the precision of the NX7 pros.


----------



## Veyska

Otto Motor said:


> I have contacts within Sennheiser and fired off my question whether they will embrace the DLC technology in their future generation DDs. Their ie40 PRO are quite good and fairly priced imo.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> sennheiser ain't sleeping at all. the IE40 pro is as good or better than the multi-driver NX7 or the woodie dome FW01. the only reason i don't use it as much as the NX7 is the IE40 proprietary cable SUCKS and the short nozzles like the BLON BL03 makes the fit a bit wonky even with large tips, but from a driver/sound perspective, the Senns are right there in the mix even without DLC.


The IE 40 Pro is the main reason why I'm not willing to spend terribly much on any more IEMs unless it's scratching a specific itch (like the Audiosense T180) rather than an "ooh shiny" impulse buy.  Sheer dumb luck I happened to check the sales forum when someone had only just posted a new-in-box one an hour or two prior for 2/3 retail but man I'd have been happy getting them at full price.


----------



## SoundChoice

courierdriver said:


> It just never stops, does it? Getting further and further down the rabbit hole. I'm starting to think I should've taken up a less expensive habit. Cocaine is beginning to look cheap; compared to iems, cables, eartips, dac/amps and daps; when you consider all the new stuff that keeps coming up each month.



Remember the good old days when you were 100% satisfied with your ZS10 Pro? That was  like August.


----------



## gazzington

It's a great time in the hobby. My days of spending loads on one set of iems is gone. No need anymore. Anyhow, bqeyz spring, nx7 pro or kz terminator for a black/death metal listener?


----------



## baskingshark

SoundChoice said:


> Remember the good old days when you were 100% satisfied with your ZS10 Pro? That was  like August.



I remembered being happy with the BLON BL-03 three weeks ago. Then the BLON Cardinal appeared a few days back. 

I hope i can hold off from any more audio purchases on black Friday and christmas.


----------



## kingcro (Nov 15, 2019)

Too many IEMs are incoming... Basically every month. 3 months ago we had ZS10 Pro, 2 months ago ZSX, a month ago Blon BL-03 and now Cardinal, Sphere, NX7 Pro. Too expensive for me. I have 20+ Chi-Fi IEMs in collection. Waiting for Audiosense T800 to finally stop looking for cheap IEMs.

Blon is almost perfect. Now I just need a TFZ for EDM and no one is happier than me (I would love an FR201 with a bit better bass control and better mids and highs.

My IEMs are:
Blon BL-03, **** ****, KZ ZSN Pro, JVC HA-FX201, Tin Audio T2, Audiosense T800, HiFiMAN RE400, ROCK Zircon, XiaoMi Redmi Airdots, KZ ZSX, KZ AS06, Moondrop Spaceship, NiceHCK Bro, Swing IE800, Sony MH755, KZ ZS5V2, UiiSii HM7, AuGlamour F300 and incoming Audiosense T800... Crazy...

My favs are definitely Blon, ****, ZSX, RE400 and FR201. And AirDots with foams. Bro has a nice sparkle to it.


----------



## kingcro

baskingshark said:


> Haha I bought 6 single DD IEMs since I stumbled upon the CHIFI thread in headfi in July 2019, not to mention a few multi BA and hybrids =(. This hobby is quite bad for the wallet LOL.
> 
> But the good news is that good quality IEMs are now not that unaffordable compared to 3 years ago. We would be looking at minimum $150 USD and above for a entry level western brand IEM previously, now even sub $30 gets u some good sets that are not too far away from some western budget to midfi sets. And we can dabble and get a few sets with different tunings and transducers to have a small taste of audiophile quality. Though sometimes we go overboard and get more than we expected LOL.


Western $150 budget IEMs sound worse than Blon BL-03 most of the times


----------



## yorosello (Nov 15, 2019)

kingcro said:


> Western $150 budget IEMs sound worse than Blon BL-03 most of the times


Lucky i'm not into the western IEMs. My only fav brand before venturing into Chi-fi was sony alone. But I only afforded to buy their cheap earphones since their mid level one was too far out of my reach.

But sorry to say, even their cheap products are still good to my ear


----------



## kingcro (Nov 15, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Lucky i'm not into the western IEMs. My only fav brand before venturing into Chi-fi was sony alone. But I only afforded to buy their cheap earphones since their mid level one was out of my reach.
> 
> But sorry to say, even their cheap products are still good to my ear


Sure. MH755 isn't my cup of tea, it sounds flat, but I guess it's good for most.


----------



## yorosello

kingcro said:


> Sure. MH755 isn't my cup of tea, it sounds flat, but I guess it's good.


I never had MH755 tho, I only have their MDR-EX155-AP series


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 15, 2019)

kingcro said:


> Western $150 budget IEMs sound worse than Blon BL-03 most of the times


Thats not true


----------



## kingcro

yorosello said:


> I never had MH755 tho, I only have their MDR-EX155-AP series


Sony's EX series is nice. People like EX800ST and EX1000 which come close to very expensive IEMs like AnoleVX


----------



## kingcro (Nov 15, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Thats not true blon sounds like a 40 dollar western iem


I don't think even CA Comet beats it. From non-Chinese JVC and Sony are good, but they're even more eastern.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> How they sound? Listening to Beth Hart Without words in the way.
> 
> 
> Mids sound more forward than the stock NX7. That precision is there. These sound Superb out of the box. Bass and mids are more prominent on the silver filter. Treble sounds excellent. I want to say they reigned in the upper treble a touch. The Silver filter is more balanced of the 3 filters and that is actually what you get. Bass is just amazing on this set. It sounds great and I mean that in every sense of the word.
> ...



great promotion


----------



## Spiralman (Nov 15, 2019)

My first post on head-fi since i was only silent reader for a some time!


FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> sennheiser ain't sleeping at all. the IE40 pro is as good or better than the multi-driver NX7 or the woodie dome FW01. the only reason i don't use it as much as the NX7 is the IE40 proprietary cable SUCKS and the short nozzles like the BLON BL03 makes the fit a bit wonky even with large tips, but from a driver/sound perspective, the Senns are right there in the mix even without DLC.


I found a deal with freeshipping on ebay for ie40 pro at 60$... Looking to pull the plug on those, my only concern is brightness i hope i can tame with some micropore DIY filters.

Currently own a Westone UM3X, Guideray Gr-i, AKG iems from Samsung S9.
Waiting for Blons, TRN BA5, CCA C12 and Sony MH750 to arrive shortly.


----------



## DynamicEars

kingcro said:


> Sony's EX series is nice. People like EX800ST and EX1000 which come close to very expensive IEMs like AnoleVX



nope, Anole VX beats them all. I have EX1000 and EX600 and have a brief listen to EX800ST. Nowhere come close to Anole VX, I hardly touch them since I have Sony IER M7.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 15, 2019)

So its not only the budget fi segment making waves. High end got a shot in the arm. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...oil-diaphragm-flagship-dynamic-in-ear.919227/

Daym. Time to see what the going rate is on selling a middle aged kidney in fairly good condition in the black market.





As good as the recent Chi fi dynamic earphones have been. How about a pure Beryllium driver.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> So its not only the budget fi segment making waves. High end got a shot in the arm. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...oil-diaphragm-flagship-dynamic-in-ear.919227/
> 
> Daym. Time to see what the going rate is on selling a middle aged kidney in fairly good condition in the black market.
> 
> ...



Dayum! Even my fairly young alcohol infested kidney wouldn't be able to buy that! $1699 is too steep but those Andromeda fanboys will surely salivate at this.


----------



## Jephre

I’m not sure if I can quote from another thread, but /u/deafdoorknob posted on Flinkenick’s rating thread back in January 15, 2019 about this new IEM developed as a collaboration between Media Integration (Japanese production company) and FitEar to be a reference IEM.

Since then, there hasn’t been any discussion of this IEM because a) it’s rare outside of Japan b) isn’t tuned by Suyama-San of FitEar.

I had the opportunity to demo it today at E-Earphone in Akihabara and I’m impressed with what I heard, so much that I bought the last remaining one they had in all their locations.

Fit/Comfort: like most FitEar products, you barely notice them there. 

Build Quality: standard high quality FitEar construction

Cable: the standard cable is microphones and stiff, but personally I don’t mind as I mostly listen while sitting at my office desk.

Sound:
It does come very neutral being a reference monitor, and unlike FitEar’s standard tuning, I don’t hear any suckout in any part of the dynamic range. There’s sparkle, and the midrange shines, male and female vocals are roughly on par. The vocals definitely stand out in a good way with this IEM. The bass while not bass head level, has rumble where the tracks call for it. 

One thing I’ve noticed about this IEM is that it’s warm yet manages to pick up a lot of detail. It’s not crisp in picking out literally everything, but there are songs where I can hear things I’ve never picked up on, like string scratches on Sketches of Spain for Miles (Buckethead). 

These are my first impressions, but this one makes for a pretty comfortable listen that works with most genres.

See here for more info from another review.
https://www.dtmstation.com/archives/24396.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Jephre said:


> I’m not sure if I can quote from another thread, but /u/deafdoorknob posted on Flinkenick’s rating thread back in January 15, 2019 about this new IEM developed as a collaboration between Media Integration (Japanese production company) and FitEar to be a reference IEM.
> 
> Since then, there hasn’t been any discussion of this IEM because a) it’s rare outside of Japan b) isn’t tuned by Suyama-San of FitEar.
> 
> ...



Nihon-jin need to expand audio equipments outside their tiny island. In terms of audio equipments, they're still stuck in Shogun era of being a hermit nation.


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys see the new Solaris?





From the Solaris thread.


----------



## kingcro

Dsnuts said:


> You guys see the new Solaris?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice LG you have there.


----------



## CactusPete23

Dani157 said:


> Nihon-jin need to expand audio equipments outside their tiny island. In terms of audio equipments, they're still stuck in Shogun era of being a hermit nation.


Agree.  Also wonder why India is not exporting more... They should have low labor rate for Manufacturing; and they also have the High Tech knowledge and skills to design great things.   But for some reason very few exports.  Have not been to India in a almost 10 years, but most things that were low price were low quality; And those things locally made high quality were quite expensive/overpriced....  Seems like there should be huge opportunity to manufacture very good quality at good prices for both Local and Export Market?   Anyway, always wondered why India is not exporting more things made there.

Indonesia is another country that seems like has same potential as India, for local design/manufacturing and export.

In China labor rates have gone way up.   So Chinese Companies seem to either be automating their factories, or are moving manufacturing to lower labor countries... to stay competitive in local and world markets.

Still we are lucky to live in the "golden age" of Chi-fi; and Audio Gear in general.   Amazing the sound quality one can hold in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

CactusPete23 said:


> Agree.  Also wonder why India is not exporting more... They should have low labor rate for Manufacturing; and they also have the High Tech knowledge and skills to design great things.   But for some reason very few exports.  Have not been to India in a almost 10 years, but most things that were low price were low quality; And those things locally made high quality were quite expensive/overpriced....  Seems like there should be huge opportunity to manufacture very good quality at good prices for both Local and Export Market?   Anyway, always wondered why India is not exporting more things made there.
> 
> Indonesia is another country that seems like has same potential as India, for local design/manufacturing and export.
> 
> ...



Indians like to maximize profits like other businessmen. They get products from China at pittance and rebrand it then sell them for maximum profits. Almost every Indian audio manufacturer uses Chinese IEM. Also, Indian market is skewed towards bassy sound signature so manufacturers see little margin in catering to those who prefer balanced/neutral signature. Despite cheap labour and manufacturing, Indians believe in outsourcing from China.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> Indians like to maximize profits like other businessmen. They get products from China at pittance and rebrand it then sell them for maximum profits. Almost every Indian audio manufacturer uses Chinese IEM. Also, Indian market is skewed towards bassy sound signature so manufacturers see little margin in catering to those who prefer balanced/neutral signature. Despite cheap labour and manufacturing, Indians believe in outsourcing from China.


Are there any good budget Indian IEMs?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)

kingcro said:


> Are there any good budget Indian IEMs?



None if you're a basshead. There are few neutral sounding IEMs from Indian manufacturers but I wouldn't call them budget IEMs. They cost almost INR5000 which is approximately $70. Indians love bass and all manufacturers prefer that kinda sound signature. Only one is barely decent and that's Blaupunkt Em10 which is balanced with a bass hump. But Blaupunkt isn't an Indian manufacturer, so that's about it. Indian audiophile community usually delves into expensive Western gear like Shure, Grado, RHA, iSine etc. For someone who seeks good sound on a budget, options are fairly limited to non-existent.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> None if you're a basshead. There are few neutral sounding IEMs from Indian manufacturers but I wouldn't call them budget IEMs. They cost almost INR5000 which is approximately $70. Indians love bass and all manufacturers prefer that kinda sound signature. Only one is barely decent and that's Blaupunkt Em10 which is balanced with a bass hump. But Blaupunkt isn't an Indian manufacturer, so that's about it. Indian audiophile community usually delves into expensive Western gear like Shure, Grado, RHA, iSine etc. For someone who seeks good sound on a budget options are fairly limited to non-existent.


Well... I am not a huge basshead. I can stand all types of sound. Tin T2 is one of my favs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

kingcro said:


> Well... I am not a huge basshead. I can stand all types of sound. Tin T2 is one of my favs.



Still shipping them from India via Amazon will be a pain with custom duties et all. Audio market in India is very niche thus no plans of expansion seem evident in near future.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> Still shipping them from India via Amazon will be a pain with custom duties et all. Audio market in India is very niche thus no plans of expansion seem evident in near future.


In Croatia we have no duties under 22€, and only VAT of 25% is calculated for headphones above 22€ declared value, no customs fees. If I bought Senn HD800 I would only pay 250$ of taxes, which is okay I guess.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> Still shipping them from India via Amazon will be a pain with custom duties et all. Audio market in India is very niche thus no plans of expansion seem evident in near future.


Eh. I pay only 25% taxes and no customs fees for headphones. $250 on $1000 isn't that much. (Accidental double comment)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

kingcro said:


> In Croatia we have no duties under 22€, and only VAT of 25% is calculated for headphones above 22€ declared value, no customs fees. If I bought Senn HD800 I would only pay 250$ of taxes, which is okay I guess.




Okay. What kind of sound signature you prefer? If balanced then this is a good option for $10

https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07R7T6ZLW/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_ZVTZDbXPXGA8R

And for bassy iems -

https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07DXGWF66/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_W0TZDbX6BMGFE

https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07DXGWF66/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_W0TZDbX6BMGFE

Indian market is still dominated by Western brands like Sennheiser, JBL, infinity, beyerdyanmic, Sony, Philips, Skullcandy, Beats etc.

But mind you that you can find decent options on AliExpress as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## kingcro

Dani157 said:


> Okay. What kind of sound signature you prefer? If balanced then this is a good option for $10
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07R7T6ZLW/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_ZVTZDbXPXGA8R
> 
> ...


I was only interested what India has to offer since it has billion people as well... Cause India has potential in making good budget IEMs.


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Interested on Ibasso IT01. It was on sale on my local store but maybe i'll just save the budget for the new Moondrop Starfield



Whoa, ibasso stuff is never on sale. I’m pretty sure they have MAP (minimum advertised pricing), which is why you always see pretty much all sellers selling it at the same price. 

Anyways, seeing anything ibasso on sale is pretty rare, and depending on the price I would have totally jumped on that. The IT01 is a great IEM.


----------



## Cevisi

New fiio 3 ba

Fiio FA5e


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

kingcro said:


> I was only interested what India has to offer since it has billion people as well... Cause India has potential in making good budget IEMs.



Potentially yes. But when you have a neighbour who does the job for you then why would anyone invest in a niche industry?


----------



## BloodyPenguin

Sharing the collaboration between Penon Audio and Earbuds Anonymous - The *Earbuds Anonymous*, Earbud.

Focus was on a comfortable earbud, with a smooth, yet detailed sound. And my biased opinion, I think we created that and even more.

It has a simplified build, I wanted function over form, though I think it still has a classy, yet unique look.

The sound signature is comprised of solid, quality sub-bass, silky mids with wonderful vocals and rolled off, yet detailed highs.

This is truly a fun earbud, that will give hours of enjoyment. I could not be happier with how it turned out and I am so happy to share it to the world.

https://penonaudio.com/earbuds-anonymous.html


Here are some of the photos I took of it at the time of launch:






























_-Tech Specs-_
Driver Diameter: 15.4mm
Driver Magnet: NdFeB N45
Diaphragm Material: PET
Impedance: 32 ohms
Frequency Response Range: 20-20000Hz
Sensitivity: 101dB/1000Hz
Cable Material: 4N Silver-Plated Copper
Cable Length: 1.2m
Plug: 3.5mm Gold-Plated


----------



## davidcotton

Cevisi said:


> New fiio 3 ba
> 
> Fiio FA5e



Price?


----------



## Cevisi

davidcotton said:


> Price?


Dont know internet says 24,900円


----------



## Dsnuts

New Toneking iem @ $200 





Model Number:   TONEKING P10
Transducer Principle:   10MM Custom Panel Flat Diaphragm Driver
Impedance:16ohm
Sensitivity: 96dB
Frequency Response: 15Hz-20000Hz
Length:120cm
Color:Red
With or without mic:without mic


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> New Toneking iem @ $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this and am confused, is this a planar or similar to the MEE "planamic" driver?  It seems like the latter, which is, well, a dynamic to me at least.


----------



## Dsnuts

Seems to be a movement in the marketplace for more and more dynamic drivers now. Interesting.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Custom Panel Flat Diaphragm Driver



What does that even mean?


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> New Toneking iem @ $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had my eye on that for weeks but there has not been any information.  Is that yours?  Is that the stock cable or another?   It's a planar right?  I am the only one in this house who does not have a planar iem


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had my eye on that for weeks but there has not been any information.  Is that yours?  Is that the stock cable or another?   It's a planar right?  I am the only one in this house who does not have a planar iem


A lot of folks do not have a planar yet.   For this toneking P10 there is just not enough info to know anything about what exactly the driver is, and what it may sound like.  
- They do look nice! 
- Efficiency looks low, so will likely need a good DAP or AMP , and not just a phone or low powered DAP.  
Price is too high for me to just try with the information we have so far.


----------



## loomisjohnson

do you guys know of any higher impedance (>50ohm) earphones (not buds) other than the nx7?


----------



## citral23

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had my eye on that for weeks but there has not been any information.  Is that yours?  Is that the stock cable or another?   It's a planar right?  I am the only one in this house who does not have a planar iem



You're not alone, and I'm saving for one for eoy. But for now, the only "safe" buy is the P1, which is really not that expensive on sale, and well reviewed. I like Toneking generally speaking, but given the huge difference in sound quality between the to200 and to400s, I wouldn't buy this blind, it could be hard to resell if it doesn't work for you tbh, whereas the P1 should be easy. There are audiophiles on the E1DA discord who own 1000+ $ iems who say it's better and I trust them.


----------



## mbwilson111

CactusPete23 said:


> A lot of folks do not have a planar yet.   For this toneking P10 there is just not enough info to know anything about what exactly the driver is, and what it may sound like.
> - They do look nice!
> - Efficiency looks low, so will likely need a good DAP or AMP , and not just a phone or low powered DAP.
> Price is too high for me to just try with the information we have so far.



I know.  I had hoped there would be information before 11:11.  It was $20 off during the sale but still too expensive.


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> You're not alone, and I'm saving for one for eoy. But for now, the only "safe" buy is the P1, which is really not that expensive on sale, and well reviewed. I like Toneking generally speaking, but given the huge difference in sound quality between the to200 and to400s, I wouldn't buy this blind, it could be hard to resell if it doesn't work for you tbh, whereas the P1 should be easy. There are audiophiles on the E1DA discord who own 1000+ $ iems who say it's better and I trust them.



I like the looks of the Toneking.  If I am going to spend that much I have to find it beautiful.  Aesthetics do affect me.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> What does that even mean?



Edited oops. Dont know anything about that phone. Ignore this post.Lol. 



mbwilson111 said:


> I have had my eye on that for weeks but there has not been any information.  Is that yours?  Is that the stock cable or another?   It's a planar right?  I am the only one in this house who does not have a planar iem



Random aliexpress pic actually. Looks interesting but it has to be something real good to be in the $200 range now a days.


----------



## citral23

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the looks of the Toneking.  If I am going to spend that much I have to find it beautiful.  Aesthetics do affect me.



I feel you, there are competent iems out there that ended up in the drawer because I didn't like their fit/look. The P1 is not very appealing, I don't like golf clubs in my ears lol, something to mature, and wait more until more reviews come out probably.


----------



## kukkurovaca

loomisjohnson said:


> do you guys know of any higher impedance (>50ohm) earphones (not buds) other than the nx7?



GT3 Superbass is 84 ohms (and low sensitivity). Mee Pinnacle is 50. 

Spring one is not over 50, but it's close at 43, although the BA driver in it is still sensitive to source impedance.


----------



## SciOC

It doesn't make sense to me tonking wouldn't just call it planar if it was a planar since they had the BL1 planar, so I am guessing the driver is similar to that mee planamic based on the goofy description.

Also, just got my **** Pro and haven't had a lot of time with it, but ootb sound is great.  Very well tuned.... Definitely will be high on my list if this keeps up.


----------



## durwood

loomisjohnson said:


> do you guys know of any higher impedance (>50ohm) earphones (not buds) other than the nx7?


 I think the TFZ King Pro is listed at 55ohm


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> so I am guessing the driver is similar to that mee planamic based on the goofy description.



What sort of driver is that?  Where does the name come from?


----------



## kukkurovaca

mbwilson111 said:


> What sort of driver is that?  Where does the name come from?



It's intended to be a hybrid between a dynamic and a planar. Think it's a Massdrop/Drop exclusive.


----------



## mbwilson111

kukkurovaca said:


> It's intended to be a hybrid between a dynamic and a planar. Think it's a Massdrop/Drop exclusive.



That is a really dumb name.


----------



## kukkurovaca

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a really dumb name.



Planamic, Massdrop, Drop, or Mee Audio? ; )


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Whoa, ibasso stuff is never on sale. I’m pretty sure they have MAP (minimum advertised pricing), which is why you always see pretty much all sellers selling it at the same price.
> 
> Anyways, seeing anything ibasso on sale is pretty rare, and depending on the price I would have totally jumped on that. The IT01 is a great IEM.


Just a 5% discount though


----------



## Slater (Nov 15, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Just a 5% discount though



So IT01 for ~$95 instead of its normal $99? Geesh, what a deal! haha


----------



## jant71 (Nov 15, 2019)

A FiiO 3BA model for $220-ish. If FA1 is one BA not sure why FA5e is 3BA but whatever 


Unlike conventional 3D printing technology, but actual use on the degree of difficulty is high, a breakthrough can be more precise processing DLP: was adopted (Digital Light Processing optical modeling) system 3D printing technology. The Shell 3D printing technology DLP system having a 25 micron accuracy of resolution are manufactured. In addition, the shape of the FA5e are designed on the basis of the ear type data of the person who many as 10,000 people, creating a superior fit and stress-free.




Using the powerful Knowles Co., Ltd. BA driver of the 3 groups
Is for low-frequency adopted Knowles made CI-22955, which has a large vibration plate than other BA driver. As a result, it has realized the clear deep bass at high speed. The TWFK-30017 dual BA driver adopted for medium and high frequencies and ultra-high frequency band, known for accurate rendering capability in these bands has been achieved the high quality of the proven track record as expected. Each of the drivers will not only bring out the performance to the limit, and Yes, respectively subjected to a unique tuned to operate in fully coordinated. 

 Has three sound path to mutual interference are independent to each of the driver so as not to generate, by a three-way crossover, which has been tuned to pay the latest of attention, is that each of the drivers to work perfectly in concert with each other It has become possible.




By four braided silver-plated oxygen-free copper wire, detail we did not hear hear
It comes with a cable that employs a mono crystal oxygen-free copper Ritz-wire, which is silver-plated treatment to the conductor to FA5e. This cable finished 224 pieces of high-quality wire to the four strands, good balance, homogeneous, and provides a very high resolution sound. It also supports a wide range of Li cable adopted MMCX terminal.




At a reasonable price and high-quality sound
FiiO aims to be greedy rather than a company that pursue profits, released the excellent sound quality of the product can be buy also to the general public. By FA5e of reasonable prices while adopting the Knowles made BA driver and state-of-the-art 3D printing technology, FiiO tradition of realizing the excellent performance and great sound quality has been taken over.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> So IT01 for ~$95 instead of it's normal $99? Geesh, what a deal! haha


Ikr


----------



## FastAndClean

jant71 said:


> A FiiO 3BA model for $220-ish. If FA1 is one BA not sure why FA5e is 3BA but whatever
> 
> 
> Unlike conventional 3D printing technology, but actual use on the degree of difficulty is high, a breakthrough can be more precise processing DLP: was adopted (Digital Light Processing optical modeling) system 3D printing technology. The Shell 3D printing technology DLP system having a 25 micron accuracy of resolution are manufactured. In addition, the shape of the FA5e are designed on the basis of the ear type data of the person who many as 10,000 people, creating a superior fit and stress-free.
> ...


----------



## superuser1

CactusPete23 said:


> Agree.  Also wonder why India is not exporting more... They should have low labor rate for Manufacturing; and they also have the High Tech knowledge and skills to design great things.   But for some reason very few exports.  Have not been to India in a almost 10 years, but most things that were low price were low quality; And those things locally made high quality were quite expensive/overpriced....  Seems like there should be huge opportunity to manufacture very good quality at good prices for both Local and Export Market?   Anyway, always wondered why India is not exporting more things made there.
> 
> Indonesia is another country that seems like has same potential as India, for local design/manufacturing and export.
> 
> ...


I have to say India is brain dead... and the bureaucracy was the catalyst! The term "brown Saheb" is apt


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

gazzington said:


> It's a great time in the hobby. My days of spending loads on one set of iems is gone. No need anymore. Anyhow, bqeyz spring, nx7 pro or kz terminator for a black/death metal listener?



NX7. black and death (which i listen to) requires above average detail retrieval and bass speed to be able to peel the sounds from what can be very cluttered or lo-fi recordings. the NX7 specialize in this type of sound, so able to present a very coherent and fast musical presentation for black and death metal.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

kingcro said:


> Sure. MH755 isn't my cup of tea, it sounds flat, but I guess it's good for most.



i agree. the MH755 is flat, too smooth and most unimpressive overall.


----------



## baskingshark

loomisjohnson said:


> do you guys know of any higher impedance (>50ohm) earphones (not buds) other than the nx7?



The new IKKO OH7 flagship apparently has 90 ohms resistance. One of the higher ones I have seen in IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Spiralman said:


> My first post on head-fi since i was only silent reader for a some time!
> 
> I found a deal with freeshipping on ebay for ie40 pro at 60$... Looking to pull the plug on those, my only concern is brightness i hope i can tame with some micropore DIY filters.
> 
> ...



they aren't that bright. the highs are extended, and i can see where some might think they are bright, because a lot of folks around here like smooth, quick roll off treble, which is why some thought the BIE was bright, which is nonsense. I think you'll enjoy the IE40. try JVC spiral dot tips. those really work amazingly well.


----------



## Cevisi

jant71 said:


> A FiiO 3BA model for $220-ish. If FA1 is one BA not sure why FA5e is 3BA but whatever
> 
> 
> Unlike conventional 3D printing technology, but actual use on the degree of difficulty is high, a breakthrough can be more precise processing DLP: was adopted (Digital Light Processing optical modeling) system 3D printing technology. The Shell 3D printing technology DLP system having a 25 micron accuracy of resolution are manufactured. In addition, the shape of the FA5e are designed on the basis of the ear type data of the person who many as 10,000 people, creating a superior fit and stress-free.
> ...


So they put 3 ba instead of 8 ba in the audiosense t800 shell and want nearly the same money ?


----------



## Toastybob

loomisjohnson said:


> do you guys know of any higher impedance (>50ohm) earphones (not buds) other than the nx7?


There are the Mee Pinnacle PX and Planamic (lower impedance, but low sensitivity), but I personally don't use either without significant EQ, so I only use them with the Earstudio anyway. I'm always looking for models like this because they have less hiss on sources like the BQEYZ Z3 Bluetooth cable I'm using. Unfortunately, they seem pretty rare. The TFZ MLE is interesting, but I'm not sure it's worth it to me if it has recessed mids.


----------



## courierdriver

SoundChoice said:


> Remember the good old days when you were 100% satisfied with your ZS10 Pro? That was  like August.


Yup, I remember and still love them. Just listened to them the other night and still think they are an amazing sounding set for their price (now, less than $40). Thing is; I know there's other newer stuff that's been coming out, but I haven't bothered splurging extra $ for it. The new ZSX, CCA C12, BLON BL03, Tin T4...and the list goes on. TBTH, with the music I've been listening to lately, the TFZ NO.3 has become one of my favorites. If you look back to August at my posts then, you will read that I didn't really like the No.3 at that time. Now that I swapped cables and allowed for break in and burn in time, it's become a much less dark and more revealing set than it was in the beginning.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 15, 2019)

Opening the faceplate on the NX7 pro. Opens up the entire back end chamber of the earphones. The plates have a grove on the outer edge and sits nicely on the back end. Screws are easy to take out and of course you have to be gentle when throwing on the new colors. Gonna rock the blue and red for a bit

Burn in-- 2 days n nights. I have the FUN filter on. Blue. This would be the fun version of the NX7 pro. More mids and bass are noticed with this filter. Bass guys are gonna love this filter. It is a blast to listen to. In this configuration it sounds like a higher end DB3 and that is not a bad thing..Reason why they suggest 100 hours of burn in. I do think it has an affect on the tweeter and of course the bass comes rumbling in full detail.


----------



## Viajero

Dsnuts said:


> Opening the faceplate on the NX7 pro. Opens up the entire back end chamber of the earphones. The plates have a grove on the outer edge and sits nicely on the back end. Screws are easy to take out and of course you have to be gentle when throwing on the new colors. Gonna rock the blue and red for a bit
> 
> Burn in-- 2 days n nights. I have the FUN filter on. Blue. This would be the fun version of the NX7 pro. More mids and bass are noticed with this filter. Bass guys are gonna love this filter. It is a blast to listen to. In this configuration it sounds like a higher end DB3 and that is not a bad thing..Reason why they suggest 100 hours of burn in. I do think it has an affect on the tweeter and of course the bass comes rumbling in full detail.


I came really close to getting these during the 11/11 sale. I wish I had. But I will still likely get them at some point. Do you know if the filters on the NX7 Pro are the same type as those on the LZ A6? If I could test out each IEM's filters on the other it would be a nice benefit.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Opening the faceplate on the NX7 pro. Opens up the entire back end chamber of the earphones. The plates have a grove on the outer edge and sits nicely on the back end. Screws are easy to take out and of course you have to be gentle when throwing on the new colors. Gonna rock the blue and red for a bit
> 
> Burn in-- 2 days n nights. I have the FUN filter on. Blue. This would be the fun version of the NX7 pro. More mids and bass are noticed with this filter. Bass guys are gonna love this filter. It is a blast to listen to. In this configuration it sounds like a higher end DB3 and that is not a bad thing..Reason why they suggest 100 hours of burn in. I do think it has an affect on the tweeter and of course the bass comes rumbling in full detail.


Nice pics, Nutzy! I do agree with you on burn in. My original NX7 sounded great OOTB and had excellent detail retrieval; but it definitely got smoother as it got more playtime/hours. A good copper cable, foam tips and a warmer balanced source also helps tremendously. I've been wondering alot since this new version has been released, whether it even needed to be...since I think many people that bought the original, never took the time to get a warmer cable or source or try a good set of foams...before they decided that they didn't like it. These screw on filters just kinda look like different thicknesses of foam inside a nozzle. From what I've read, there have been a few headfiers that have done the same with different thicknesses of foam, or with micropore tape. So, unless I missed it and there was some kind of retuning with the crossover or a difference in the shell construction, this is just a regular NX7 with the same drivers, swappable filters and interchangeable face plates?


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Spiralman (Nov 16, 2019)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> NX7. black and death (which i listen to) requires above average detail retrieval and bass speed to be able to peel the sounds from what can be very cluttered or lo-fi recordings. the NX7 specialize in this type of sound, so able to present a very coherent and fast musical presentation for black and death metal.


Nice to see a fellow metalheads here! \m/ I never stopped listening to Metal since 1991 til today... started with Metallica/Iron Maiden, now playing mostly new wave of BM like Mgla, Uada, Kriegsmachine,Schammasch, The Great Old Ones, Mord'A'Stigmata and many "new" black metal bands from poland, iceland, canada, france... Indeed many of them have low-fi recordings that require iems of higher resolution so quest for a best "emotional" tuning while preserving separation is a neverending task!


----------



## lgcubana

courierdriver said:


> Nice pics, Nutzy! I do agree with you on burn in. My original NX7 sounded great OOTB and had excellent detail retrieval; but it definitely got smoother as it got more playtime/hours. A good copper cable, foam tips and a warmer balanced source also helps tremendously. I've been wondering alot since this new version has been released, whether it even needed to be...since I think many people that bought the original, never took the time to get a warmer cable or source or try a good set of foams...before they decided that they didn't like it. These screw on filters just kinda look like different thicknesses of foam inside a nozzle. From what I've read, there have been a few headfiers that have done the same with different thicknesses of foam, or with micropore tape. So, unless I missed it and there was some kind of *retuning with the crossover* or a difference in the shell construction, this is just a regular NX7 with the same drivers, swappable filters and interchangeable face plates?



@Dsnuts when you're ready, could you address this ?
Between the NX7 and the Pro, do you feel that the crossover settings are the same ?


----------



## Banbeucmas

superuser1 said:


>


This seem to be advertised as a budget version of the KXXS. I am putting my purchase on hold to see how this turns out.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 16, 2019)

Banbeucmas said:


> This seem to be advertised as a budget version of the KXXS. I am putting my purchase on hold to see how this turns out.



I thought the budget version of KXXS is the BLON BL-03 LOL.

This Starfield is quite interesting, anyone know the specs?
Though there's a lot of CHIFI DDs now on the market or coming out soon, many many recent choices:

1) BLON BL-03
2) BLON Cardinal/Bluejay
3) Moondrop Starfield
4) Fearless Audio new DD (?Stellar)
5) Tin Hifi T4
6) Faaeal Hibiscus
7) Toneking 1Q
8) TFZ King Edition (has tuning switch)

And many more budget DDs eg Auglamour T100 etc. And a whopping expensive $1600 USD DUNU LUNA berylium driver DD.


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> I thought the budget version of KXXS is the BLON BL-03 LOL.


What I said is based on this tweet.
https://twitter.com/Herbert_Zheng/status/1194670003624148993?s=19

A new model which is cheaper than KXXS. Maybe the word "budget kxxs" is a little bit bias on my end.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 16, 2019)

courierdriver said:


> Nice pics, Nutzy! I do agree with you on burn in. My original NX7 sounded great OOTB and had excellent detail retrieval; but it definitely got smoother as it got more playtime/hours. A good copper cable, foam tips and a warmer balanced source also helps tremendously. I've been wondering alot since this new version has been released, whether it even needed to be...since I think many people that bought the original, never took the time to get a warmer cable or source or try a good set of foams...before they decided that they didn't like it. These screw on filters just kinda look like different thicknesses of foam inside a nozzle. From what I've read, there have been a few headfiers that have done the same with different thicknesses of foam, or with micropore tape. So, unless I missed it and there was some kind of retuning with the crossover or a difference in the shell construction, this is just a regular NX7 with the same drivers, swappable filters and interchangeable face plates?





lgcubana said:


> @Dsnuts when you're ready, could you address this ?
> Between the NX7 and the Pro, do you feel that the crossover settings are the same ?



I am gonna test the red filter soon and take a good listen vs my stock NX7. I don't think they changed the sound tuning or crossover settings. The same sound balancing exists. I agree with courerdriver in that all the filters do is lower the upper mid treble aspect of the sound tuning which is what micropore tape mod does. The overall sound perception does come a bit smoother and is different in that the presentation of the sound now has a fullness the previous NX7 lacked. This is in part the 16 core pure copper cable they threw on there. You can see it as a final tweak in the tuning via cable.

When I did my initial review of the original NX7. I tested out some tracks using the stock cable that came with the NX7 and then changed it to the 16 core C-16-3 cable ( which is what NiceHCK added to the NX7 pro) The difference was immediately heard. Fuller smoother sound as a result. It took a bit of the edge off the stock sound while adding some meat to the mid and bass section. For guys that wonder if cables make a difference. When you get your Pro. listen to that and get used to it. Then throw on the cable that came with your DB3. which is the same cable that came with the stock NX7. If you cant hear the difference I don't know what to tell you.

The enhancements are easily replicated by doing exactly that. A solid copper variety of cable, Foam tips, you can try adding some micropore tape to the front of the NX7 and it should get you somewhere close to the pro version.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 16, 2019)

Viajero said:


> I came really close to getting these during the 11/11 sale. I wish I had. But I will still likely get them at some point. Do you know if the filters on the NX7 Pro are the same type as those on the LZ A6? If I could test out each IEM's filters on the other it would be a nice benefit.



It is not the same. A bit thicker diameter unfortunately. But here is the cool thing. The pro version includes their stock configuration in the red filter which I believe has no filter in it. You can stuff all sorts of stuff underneath the filter to make your own just be carful it is enough to hold in place so it don't lodge inside the earphones. Otherwise the Pro version makes it so it is easy to mod. You can tweak it to your hearts delight. The phones themselves has a solid detailed balanced foundation so stuffing different material to try your hand at modding should be easy and fun to check out which adds to the versatility of the pros.

By the way. The filters themselves is solid. No worries about messing up the grooves. However the nozzle filter is fairly small and thin it is literally the tip of the nozzle. So if you have sausage fingers you might want to get someone with smaller hands to take em off and on for you.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Banbeucmas said:


> This seem to be advertised as a budget version of the KXXS. I am putting my purchase on hold to see how this turns out.



The OP in Twitter thread states price as US $110. Not exactly budget version but yes substantially cheaper than KXXS.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Dani157 said:


> The OP in Twitter thread states price as US $110. Not exactly budget version but yes substantially cheaper than KXXS.


I have already see it, hence why I did said it is a bias on my part.


----------



## SoundChoice

courierdriver said:


> Yup, I remember and still love them. Just listened to them the other night and still think they are an amazing sounding set for their price (now, less than $40). Thing is; I know there's other newer stuff that's been coming out, but I haven't bothered splurging extra $ for it. The new ZSX, CCA C12, BLON BL03, Tin T4...and the list goes on. TBTH, with the music I've been listening to lately, the TFZ NO.3 has become one of my favorites. If you look back to August at my posts then, you will read that I didn't really like the No.3 at that time. Now that I swapped cables and allowed for break in and burn in time, it's become a much less dark and more revealing set than it was in the beginning.



I had a similar experience with the No 3s. Hated them, mocked their sound. Then I switched cables and tips and now I fully appreciate them. It was a full 180.


----------



## Carlsan

jant71 said:


> You like their cables...so how about an ISN earphone?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to Penon's facebook page this is getting a re-release. 
"Newly adjusted ISN H40 3BA+1 Dynamic Driver IEM is coming soon"


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 17, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I haven't heard the KPE or KXXS or Tanchjim Oxygen...


KPE was not worth its money imo, and the Tanchjim Oxygen (have not heard it) is not selling well (targeted for the Korean and Japanese markets and hence not the "western ear")...probably perceived as too pricey at $280....and all "western experts" prefer the Drop JVC HA-FDX1...(explicitly tuned for the "western ear"...$250 early bird, $280 later).

UPDATE/CORRECTION: I was spreading fake news by claiming that the KBEAR's dynamic DLC driver costs $40...which is not true. It is the Tanchjim Oxygen's driver that costs $40. The KBEAR's are more reasonable so that its price will be below $100, most likely close to the T4. This shows you the markup on the Oxygens...

The diagram below indicates the strength of the DLC technology. BUT: as with everything in life, there are also different quality grades in the DLC coatings.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> It is not the same. A bit thicker diameter unfortunately. But here is the cool thing. The pro version includes their stock configuration in the red filter which I believe has no filter in it. You can stuff all sorts of stuff underneath the filter to make your own just be carful it is enough to hold in place so it don't lodge inside the earphones. Otherwise the Pro version makes it so it is easy to mod. You can tweak it to your hearts delight. The phones themselves has a solid detailed balanced foundation so stuffing different material to try your hand at modding should be easy and fun to check out which adds to the versatility of the pros.
> 
> By the way. The filters themselves is solid. No worries about messing up the grooves. However the nozzle filter is fairly small and thin it is literally the tip of the nozzle. So if you have sausage fingers you might want to get someone with smaller hands to take em off and on for you.


Poor eyesight and shaky hands might be a problem too, when trying to swap these filters in and out. LOL!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 17, 2019)

Ya I like the bulkier LZ filter method a bit better due to the fact that it is the entire nozzle your taking off vs just the tip of the phones. They are small and thinner vs the LZ filters. Think round wafers with a groove on the bottom so more or less caps. Wouldn't handle these around vents. Lol.

  Red filter is the same tuning that is on the stock NX7. I just did an A/B against the pro using my burn in station on may Audinst MX2 which has 2 phone outs on the unit. I can put the left of the pro and the right of the NX7 and it sounds like one earphone. The Silver filter is the more balanced filter and the Blue reducing the treble and upper mids the most.  You get 2 new versions of the NX7 on the pro model and with this particular cable thrown in for good measure.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I like the bulkier LZ filter method a bit better due to the fact that it is the entire nozzle your taking off vs just the tip of the phones. They are small and thinner vs the LZ filters. Think round wafers with a groove on the bottom so more or less caps. Wouldn't handle these around vents. Lol.
> 
> Red filter is the same tuning that is on the stock NX7. I just did an A/B against the pro using my burn in station on may Audinst MX2 which has 2 phone outs on the unit. I can put the left of the pro and the right of the NX7 and it sounds like one earphone. The Silver filter is the more balanced filter and the Blue reducing the treble and upper mids the most.  You get 2 new versions of the NX7 on the pro model and with this particular cable thrown in for good measure.


Listening to original NX7 now. I'm rocking "Voodoo" by Godsmack. Any chance you can compare the new PRO with the original, on this track?


----------



## courierdriver

Otto Motor said:


> KPE was not worth its money imo, and the Tanchjim Oxygen (have not heard it) is not selling well (targeted for the Korean and Japanese markets and hence not the "western ear")...probably perceived as too pricey at $280....and all "western experts" prefer the Drop JVC HA-FDX1...(explicitly tuned for the "western ear"...$250 early bird, $280 later).
> 
> UPDATE/CORRECTION: I was spreading fake news by claiming that the KBEAR's dynamic DLC driver costs $40...which is not true. It is the Tanchjim Oxygen's driver that costs $40. The KBEAR's are more reasonable so that its price will be below $100, most likely close to the T4. This shows you the markup on the Oxygens...
> 
> The diagram below indicates the strength of the DLC technology. BUT: as with everything in life, there are also different quality grades in the DLC coatings.


KPE really is worth it, imo. Especially if you wait a few months till the price comes down, or you buy a used set with low hours. I paid $145 CDN for mine earlier this year. Used for less than 20 hour, so not even close to fully broken in. Loved them from the start and continue to do so. These will never leave my collection.


----------



## yorosello

I would like to wait for the moondrop starfield instead of KPE.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I like the bulkier LZ filter method a bit better due to the fact that it is the entire nozzle your taking off vs just the tip of the phones. They are small and thinner vs the LZ filters. Think round wafers with a groove on the bottom so more or less caps. Wouldn't handle these around vents. Lol.
> 
> Red filter is the same tuning that is on the stock NX7. I just did an A/B against the pro using my burn in station on may Audinst MX2 which has 2 phone outs on the unit. I can put the left of the pro and the right of the NX7 and *it sounds like one earphone*. The Silver filter is the more balanced filter and the Blue reducing the treble and upper mids the most.  You get 2 new versions of the NX7 on the pro model and with this particular cable thrown in for good measure.




So previously you were saying they are sounded and tuned differently with some improvement over the original NX7 thus that even orignal NX7 owner will have improvement over the old one, so is it turn out that using red filter they are exactly the same  as the original one? I don't have the original NX7 so I won't bothered with my NX7 pro coming but just to clarify because previously you were saying that they're sounded like completely new earphone, our friends who have original NX7 will concern more about this.



Dsnuts said:


> These don't sound flat at all. No thinness. Nothing of the sort. Listening to them on my Shanling M5s in balanced. These sound excellent balanced by the way. Only way to listen to these imo. I threw on the Blue filters. Slightly warmer tonality. Treble is reigned in a touch more... BLue filter sounds awesome. Bass level pretty much stays the same but perception of bass is felt a bit more.
> I am gonna do the burn in.
> 
> I have to give credit to the NiceHCK crew on this one. This is a proper way to revise a phone.
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> So previously you were saying they are sounded and tuned differently with some improvement over the original NX7 thus that even orignal NX7 owner will have improvement over the old one, so is it turn out that using red filter they are exactly the same  as the original one? I don't have the original NX7 so I won't bothered with my NX7 pro coming but just to clarify because previously you were saying that they're sounded like completely new earphone, our friends who have original NX7 will concern more about this.



So my reference for the sound changes is due to the change in cables and filters on open listen of the pro. On open box it has the silver filter which lowers the upper mids and threble frequencies giving the NX7 a different sound vs the stock NX7 using the included cable.
Again I tested the stock cable with the NX7 and I can understand how some of the reviews of them were saying mids sound thin ect. The stock cable does nothing for the NX7 sound. It was a throw in and does make the sound of the original NX7 thin in comparison.

The stock cable for the Pro version now happens to be one of the best cables you can actually use on the NX7 which ends up giving the NX7 stock sound a fuller body that in conjunction with the silver filter which lowers the upper mid and treble frequencies 2-3dbs and you got something that sounds more balanced in the sound equation. I didn't have to A/B to notice the new pro sounded more refined from this configuration due to the better balancing and thicker fuller presentation even on open listen.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So my reference for the sound changes is due to the change in cables and filters on open listen of the pro. On open box it has the silver filter which lowers the upper mids and threble frequencies giving the NX7 a different sound vs the stock NX7 using the included cable.
> Again I tested the stock cable with the NX7 and I can understand how some of the reviews of them were saying mids sound thin ect. The stock cable does nothing for the NX7 sound. It was a throw in and does make the sound of the original NX7 thin in comparison.
> 
> The stock cable for the Pro version now happens to be one of the best cables you can actually use on the NX7 which ends up giving the NX7 stock sound a fuller body that in conjunction with the silver filter which lowers the upper mid and treble frequencies 2-3dbs and you got something that sounds more balanced in the sound equation. I didn't have to A/B to notice the new pro sounded more refined from this configuration due to the better balancing and thicker fuller presentation even on open listen.




So the main upgrades is the cable? I can see the NX7 Pro comes with nice 16-3 copper that I would get separately. With that cable on regular NX7 pro they will sounded more or less the same now? Thank for your answer. I cant wait for mine to be arrived but still long way to go. Will post my impressions later.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

Nope not exactly. I like the new filters they threw on the pro version. The cable is one aspect of the sound change the other is the new filter system they got going on. So for guys that want to get a NX7. Should get the pro version due to these aspects. If you already own the NX7  you can do some modifications to get close to the pro sound. The C-16-3 cable which is a pure copper 16 core cable and that micro pore tape mod that otto posted about.

Should get you somewhere close to the pro. The added benefit of the pro version is that the red filter has nothing underneath the filter meaning you can try all sorts of material to mod the Pro version to your liking. Which makes it easier vs sticking some tape on the nozzle of the NX7.

NX7 goes away from the standard type tuning that NiceHCK has done in the past. They had more of a consumer type sound you can call their house sound. Well catered more toward the Asian crowd but the NX7 is catering toward the enthusiast crowd. More detail oriented. It will surprise guys that own higher end earphones when they hear the NX7.


----------



## Alino

Otto Motor said:


> KPE was not worth its money imo, and the Tanchjim Oxygen (have not heard it) is not selling well (targeted for the Korean and Japanese markets and hence not the "western ear")...probably perceived as too pricey at $280....and all "western experts" prefer the Drop JVC HA-FDX1...(explicitly tuned for the "western ear"...$250 early bird, $280 later).
> 
> UPDATE/CORRECTION: I was spreading fake news by claiming that the KBEAR's dynamic DLC driver costs $40...which is not true. It is the Tanchjim Oxygen's driver that costs $40. The KBEAR's are more reasonable so that its price will be below $100, most likely close to the T4. This shows you the markup on the Oxygens...
> 
> The diagram below indicates the strength of the DLC technology. BUT: as with everything in life, there are also different quality grades in the DLC coatings.




Oxygen is very western--solid for my european ears. Bright, airy and with great tuning for acoustic music. I only wish the nozzle neck was longer, as many do too.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

Speaking of cable changes. I have had some back n forth with the designers of the Penon Sphere and I found out about some tid bits about the Spheres that told me a lot about them.

I found out that they purposefully included a cable much like how NiceHCK throws in the stock cable that while does the job is not actually optimized for the sound.

Ya believe it or not. You will get maybe 90% of the true sonic ability of the Spheres using the stock cable. This was actually done on purpose. So what is interesting about the Spheres. They are very sensitive to cable changes. Has now become my new test bed for cables.

Spheres with the right cable and these are headed toward upper mid fi territory in sonics. Will reveal much more on my review of them soon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just posted my thoughts on the bcd x10 microdriver--love the form factor but not the sonics. also will share my unsolicited opinion on the **** ****, which (despite the mixed press) i did like.


----------



## Alino

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of cable changes. I have had some back n forth with the designers of the Penon Sphere and I found out about some tid bits about the Spheres that told me a lot about them.
> 
> I can reveal to you all. Fist of all they are using a high end full range Sonion BA for the Sphere. The reason why these sound as good as they do. As I understand it Sonion BAs are known for their bass reproduction in high end earphones. Usually are more expensive vs Knowles counter part. This particular set has very good bass from a single BA, full rangy mids to crisp detailed treble.  So the price is the price for a reason. In fact knowing what I know about the driver now and how they tuned it. The price is actually aggressive.
> 
> ...




Thank you  This really could explain something about the Sphere great natural and wide sound. I like them pretty much. Looking for an upgrade cable now.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> just posted my thoughts on the bcd x10 microdriver--love the form factor but not the sonics.



Dang, I remember when these were being hyped to the moon

I know there were some of them reported wired out of phase. Did you check yours for that?


----------



## loomisjohnson

i don't think they are or durwood would've caught it, but i'll re-check--i really wanted to like these.


----------



## Spiralman

Interesting to know is there any scientifically done measurement of effect on sound of different chinese cables or it's only placebo effect? If difference in sound is heard with unarmed ear then it can be measured.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

Alino said:


> Thank you  This really could explain something about the Sphere great natural and wide sound. I like them pretty much. Looking for an upgrade cable now.


I will post some recommendations later but highly recommend a pure copper variety. I am at work now so I cant post links but Penon has some really nice cables that dont cost much.



Spiralman said:


> Interesting to know is there any scientifically done measurement of effect on sound of different chinese cables or it's only placebo effect? If difference in sound is heard with unarmed ear then it can be measured.



cable effects really cant be graphed. But there is a reason why they exists. I know some folks can't hear effects of cables and some do. I actually envy folks that can't hear the difference. Would have saved me a lot of money that is for certain. Cable changes are like this. This is a review of the newest higher end NiceHCK cables I did over the weekend. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...mconversation.0.0.dece3e5fS28NVA#review-22902

Bottom of the review This is my analogy of cables and what it does. Before cable and after cable.






After cable is better. Lol.


----------



## superuser1

@Slater correct me if im wrong ... wasn't **** banned too??


----------



## Spiralman

Dsnuts said:


> cable effects really cant be graphed. But there is a reason why they exists. I know some folks can't hear effects of cables and some do. I actually envy folks that can't hear the difference.


Everything is measurable and can be graphed... Human ear frequency resolution is around 1/3 octave - that's why old EQs for tuning concert PA were 31-bands... Unless it's 10-20dB bump/dip in very narow frequency range one can't hear reliably those FR defects - his ears will even out all anomalies. FFT analysis can measure those things and document them, 1/48 octave charts, phase/freq response, impulse response everything is measurable... there are no mysteries in electronics.


----------



## Dsnuts

Spiralman said:


> Everything is measurable and can be graphed... Human ear frequency resolution is around 1/3 octave - that's why old EQs for tuning concert PA were 31-bands... Unless it's 10-20dB bump/dip in very narow frequency range one can't hear reliably those FR defects - his ears will even out all anomalies. FFT analysis can measure those things and document them, 1/48 octave charts, phase/freq response, impulse response everything is measurable... there are no mysteries in electronics.



I believe you in pure scientific terms.But there is a reason why there is an industry for cables. A bunch of foolish enthusiasts that buy into it. Including myself so that is that. Plus they look nice.


----------



## Slater (Nov 18, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> @Slater correct me if im wrong ... wasn't **** banned too??



Yes, according to the mods they are a sub brand of EE and are banned on HeadFi.

Sadly, the truth is that they are a completely separate and independent company, with absolutely zero ties to one another.

But, we have to play by the rules that the admins have laid out for us. Maybe someday, the brand you asked about will be exonerated.

Or even better yet, the entire ban will be lifted on all of the involved companies/brands.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree. I for one would like to see a lift of the ban.But it is what it is.


----------



## Light - Man

Slater said:


> Yeah, according to the mods they are a sub brand of EE and are banner on HeadFi.
> 
> Sadly, the truth is that they are a completely separate and independent company, with absolutely zero ties to one another.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the ban should be lifted as they have been punished for long enough, for a relatively minor offense.

It is not like they have invaded another country or have detained people indefinitely without any trial..........


----------



## jon parker

Spiralman said:


> Everything is measurable and can be graphed... Human ear frequency resolution is around 1/3 octave - that's why old EQs for tuning concert PA were 31-bands... Unless it's 10-20dB bump/dip in very narow frequency range one can't hear reliably those FR defects - his ears will even out all anomalies. FFT analysis can measure those things and document them, 1/48 octave charts, phase/freq response, impulse response everything is measurable... there are no mysteries in electronics.



 That is an [all be it solid] half the truth though
Yes you can measure the PHYSICAL aspects of the human ear but there is nothing of the ear in and off itself that has the actual power to 'hear' anything. There are no bones, hairs or anything in the human body that can hear anything from their own side
We actually hear and experience sound with our consciousness or mind. 
There is a definite measurable relationship between the physical aspects of the ear and hearing itself but its important to distinguish the two
Why? Because where as the physical aspects of the ear can be measured - mind itself cannot be measured because it not a physical process!
So what? The mind is NOT limited in the same way that physical aspects are 
The quality of an individuals hearing can be improved [potentially] without limit. Concentration can be improved to incredible levels 

Also. more generally. People listen differently. Music Lovers will more likely just take the Music as a whole and have a general sense of the various aspects of it
where as an Audiophile may listen much more closely to individual elements within the audio itself and the relationship between the various frequencies as a consequence
So the former may just percieve music as like a 'forest' the latter may see all the different types of tree with the forest

Im harping on about all this because Im 'one of those' who have experienced 'burn in' and the different qualities that different cables can [sometimes] bring
 I work with audio for a living and as such often have to listen very carefully to audio.
Anyway, just thought I would throw that in there.
I agree with what you say but Im saying there is a lot more than simply meets the eye (or ear in this case)


----------



## Slater

Light - Man said:


> It is not like they have invaded another country or have detained people indefinitely without any trial..........



Hey, you never know! They could be holding kittens at gun point, right? lol


----------



## Slater (Nov 18, 2019)

jon parker said:


> That is an [all be it solid] half the truth though
> Yes you can measure the PHYSICAL aspects of the human ear but there is nothing of the ear in and off itself that has the actual power to 'hear' anything. There are no bones, hairs or anything in the human body that can hear anything from their own side
> We actually hear and experience sound with our consciousness or mind.
> There is a definite measurable relationship between the physical aspects of the ear and hearing itself but its important to distinguish the two
> ...



BTW, for anyone curious. This is literally the best explanation of how the human auditory process works I’ve ever seen. It does an incredible job of showing the entire process involved:


----------



## Ziggomatic

Aaaaand The Cable Discussion circles back 'round. Right on time. 

I can hear The Burn-In Argument approaching somewhere in the distance...


----------



## kingcro (Nov 18, 2019)

Removed


----------



## Slater (Nov 18, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Aaaaand The Cable Discussion circles back 'round. Right on time.
> 
> I can hear The Burn-In Argument approaching somewhere in the distance...



Funny you should mention burn in...

haha


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Funny you should mention burn in...



I had to turn on the heater at home Friday evening, for the first time this Fall, so I could enjoy some warm air that's burned-in...


----------



## zachmal

Slater said:


> BTW, for anyone curious. This is literally the best explanation of how the human auditory process works I’ve ever seen. It does an incredible job of showing the entire process involved:




what a classic !

thanks for sharing and reminding of it


----------



## megapowa

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I like the bulkier LZ filter method a bit better due to the fact that it is the entire nozzle your taking off vs just the tip of the phones. They are small and thinner vs the LZ filters. Think round wafers with a groove on the bottom so more or less caps. Wouldn't handle these around vents. Lol.
> 
> Red filter is the same tuning that is on the stock NX7. I just did an A/B against the pro using my burn in station on may Audinst MX2 which has 2 phone outs on the unit. I can put the left of the pro and the right of the NX7 and it sounds like one earphone. The Silver filter is the more balanced filter and the Blue reducing the treble and upper mids the most.  You get 2 new versions of the NX7 on the pro model and with this particular cable thrown in for good measure.



Can you measure the pro with each filter please?


----------



## justrest

I got the Penon Sphere and my early impression is quite positive. It has only 1 driver and it reminds me that a good sounding earphone doesn't need a lot of drivers. Sphere sound is up to the bottom surprisingly good. Treble is well extended and clear, smooth, slightly forward mids and natural well controlled bass. Soundstage is airy, and overall sound is natural and musical. Also, I really like its size and ergonomic shapes body. It has fairly small body that make it is easy to wear for a long hours.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

megapowa said:


> Can you measure the pro with each filter please?



Dont have anything to measure with but I agree with what I am hearing from this graph.











Whats nice about the new blue filter tuning is that this sound is not your typical bass first sound. It still has a good amount of treble detail and shimmer. Doesn't sound lacking to me but reigns in the forwardness of the other filters which helps balance out the tuning. More perceived mids to bass end.  Silver filter is nice for vocal. nice n airy. Original has detail for days.


----------



## Dsnuts

justrest said:


> I got the Penon Sphere and my early impression is quite positive. It has only 1 driver and it reminds me that a good sounding earphone doesn't need a lot of drivers. Sphere sound is up to the bottom surprisingly good. Treble is well extended and clear, smooth, slightly forward mids and natural well controlled bass. Soundstage is airy, and overall sound is natural and musical. Also, I really like its size and ergonomic shapes body. It has fairly small body that make it is easy to wear for a long hours.



SO I dont know if you believe in cables but the stock cables were thrown in the package. I agree with your take on em but wait till you try a good copper cable on that. It is gonna surprise you. If you have other cables I would try it.


----------



## justrest

Dsnuts said:


> SO I dont know if you believe in cables but the stock cables were thrown in the package. I agree with your take on em but wait till you try a good copper cable on that. It is gonna surprise you. If you have other cables I would try it.



Yes, I have Effect Audio Ares, Penon Fiery and PW No5, I'll definitely try it with copper cables as you said.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

If you can't tell the difference between the stock cable and the other cables you have. Don't know what to tell you. The Spheres have become my new tester for cables for a reason. To me the added warmth and fullness of copper and the spheres take off into a whole other level of sound. The driver has amazing potential which the stock cable pretty much limits unfortunately.  You will see what I mean. Hopefully in balanced too.

Love how they isolate. One of the best isolating phones I own actually.


----------



## citral23

Dsnuts said:


> If you can't tell the difference between the stock cable and the other cables you have. Don't know what to tell you. The Spheres have become my new tester for cables for a reason. To me the added warmth and fullness of copper and the spheres take off into a whole other level of sound. The driver has amazing potential which the stock cable pretty much limits unfortunately.  You will see what I mean. Hopefully in balanced too.
> 
> Love how they isolate. One of the best isolating phones I own actually.



Please measure it, otherwise I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 18, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Please measure it, otherwise I don't know what to tell you.



You have a pair of ears attached to your brain, please use them  
Joking apart...A graph is a diagram - You are an amazing human capable of incredible discriminations unique to your own good self


----------



## citral23

jon parker said:


> You have a pair of ears attached to your brain, please use them



You can't trust them unless listening blind unfortunately. Also sound memory is something like 3 seconds, can't swap a cable that fast.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 18, 2019)

citral23 said:


> You can't trust them unless listening blind unfortunately. Also sound memory is something like 3 seconds, can't swap a cable that fast.


I know what your saying  but c'mon. I am a grown ass man - I'm quite capable of knowing what my cables sound like !?!
Sorry you can't trust yourself...Can only imagine how difficult its gonna be to find a long term loving trustworthy relationship 
Also..genuine question...is that from what you have read OR perhaps from your own experience?


----------



## Dsnuts

I wish my sound memory was 3 seconds. I would just relive my Solaris experience every 3 seconds and die a happy man.


----------



## jon parker

You could do the auditory version of an eternal selfie o_0


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 18, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> @Slater correct me if im wrong ... wasn't **** banned too??


Yes, I mentioned them once and got banned from two threads...forever. No KZ (god be thanked) and below $100 Chifi for me anymore. I survived it. But, yes, as @Slater said, they are entirely unrelated to the banned entity.

How do I know? I have contact to all sorts of entities but not to the one in question. The advantage of the current status quo is that the competition is distorted here. Takes value away from this very entity and increases the value of independent blogging. In fact, having been beaten here was one of the reasons for starting my own entity...but I am not allowed to link to individual entries from here. And there are peers who just wait to report these things.

It's a petty little world out there. Think BIG!


----------



## Spiralman

Otto Motor said:


> In fact, having been beaten here was one of the reasons for starting my own entity...but I am not allowed to link to individual entries from here. And there are peers who just wait to report these things. It's a petty little world out there. Think BIG!


dafuq did i just read? I can't belive this forum do it's business in this kind of way! Why ban peope for mentioning names of undesired/scammy companies when it's more than enough to put sticky threads explaining who is who in this business instead of imposing censorship?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 18, 2019)

jon parker said:


> ...
> We actually hear and experience sound with our consciousness or mind.
> There is a definite measurable relationship between the physical aspects of the ear and hearing itself but its important to distinguish the two
> Why? Because where as the physical aspects of the ear can be measured - mind itself cannot be measured because it not a physical process!
> ...


You've put it so brilliantly!
It is all about humans, about amazing power to hear things!

Who needs phones, DAPs, high-res files and cables, while you can have all the music of the Universe right in your head!


----------



## jon parker (Nov 18, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> You've put it so brilliantly!
> It is all about humans, about amazing power to hear things!
> Who needs phones, DAPs, high-res files and cables, while you can have all the music of the Universe right in your head!



Well, because smartypants - You need the causes and conditions of a quality DAP, a cable that suites the IEM and a superbly tuned IEM playing
well recorded and mastered audio that expresses well and fits your mental state at the time (your mood) to all come together to produce that moment in time
where, through the physical aspects of your ear are in play and are interpreted by the aspect of your mind that is hearing, discriminating, and enjoying it . . . you hear and enjoy it


The point is very simple. There is a relationship between the physical parts of the ear and the mind that perceives the audio, Without consciousness the ear has no power to 'know' or understand anything..it is bones, hair, cartalidge etc etc.
which...is interesting in terms of how people hear and experience in many different and sometimes seemingly contradictory ways phenomena such as burn in, cable differences, tip differences


----------



## PhonoPhi

jon parker said:


> Well, because smartypants - You need the causes and conditions of a quality DAP, a cable that suites the IEM and a superbly tuned IEM playing
> well recorded and mastered audio that expresses well and fits your mental state at the time (your mood) to all come together to produce that moment in time
> where, through the physical aspects of your ear are in play and are interpreted by the aspect of your mind that is hearing, discriminating, and enjoying it . . . to hear and enjoy it
> with the part of the mind, the mental factor known as 'feeling'
> ...


Well, smartypants, those DAPs and IEMs are made based on science and technology and not by the "power of the mind", as referred in the context, so we are back to the solid physical evidence behind any observable difference. Otherwise, any snake oil can be sold based on those "mental factors" for the feeble gullible minds.


----------



## chinmie

DBaldock9 said:


> I had to turn on the heater at home Friday evening, for the first time this Fall, so I could enjoy some warm air that's burned-in...



here it's close to 40 degrees (Celsius, that is) at noon, so i just need to put all my audio gears outside for burning in (and out) session


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Yes, according to the mods they are a sub brand of EE and are banned on HeadFi.
> 
> Sadly, the truth is that they are a completely separate and independent company, with absolutely zero ties to one another.
> 
> ...


These bans are sad because there is alot of products that come from these brands that are really good and in many cases provide great value for the money. It's a shame that members can't openly talk about them, just because of some issue from the distant past. I think it might be time to let bygones be bygones. There's too much great stuff out there to keep it under wraps just because of some grievances from yesteryear. Let's wipe the slate clean and start over. C'mon mods! What do you say? Can you give these companies and sellers another chance?


----------



## courierdriver

citral23 said:


> Please measure it, otherwise I don't know what to tell you.


Measurements don't mean squat. At best, they can give an indication as to what your ears and brain might be perceiving but they certainly don't tell the whole story.


----------



## courierdriver

citral23 said:


> You can't trust them unless listening blind unfortunately. Also sound memory is something like 3 seconds, can't swap a cable that fast.


I trust my ears every day. They are part of me and who I am.


----------



## courierdriver

PhonoPhi said:


> Well, smartypants, those DAPs and IEMs are made based on science and technology and not by the "power of the mind", as referred in the context, so we are back to the solid physical evidence behind any observable difference. Otherwise, any snake oil can be sold based on those "mental factors" for the feeble gullible minds.


Those Daps and iems may have been made based on science and tech...but in the end, the way they are tuned and voiced in the end consumer product, is based on a bunch of humans ears (which are all different). In the end, it always comes down to the buyers perception of the sound characteristics of the device. Just because a company makes a device that has perfect measurements (and who determines perfection anyways?) doesn't mean it will sound perfect. My idea of perfect sound and someone else's might be very different.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 18, 2019)

OG NX7. Nicely detailed. Crunchy guitars. clarity in all regions. 
Pro version. Blue filter. Not as crunchy guitar wise. Splash symbols are not as bright. Definitley more warmer sounding. High hat splashes looses some of the shimmer. Once you get adjusted to the sound of the Blue filter it sounds natural and not muted per se. Stock NX7 has every little detail from the high hat notes comes at you with ease. It is all about adjusting to the variations of how much treble detail you get used to.

When I got back to the NX7 from the Blue filtered Pro. It sounds much brighter. But once you get used to that detailed presentation and go back to the Blue filter it sounds a bit dull. Lol. So it is all about preference here and the Pro version will let you do that. The medium in between being the silver filter naturally.


----------



## Japz77 (Nov 19, 2019)

Got the chance to try out the penon sphere iems. The cable leave's much to be desired (easy to tangle) Mids are a bit forward and there is a slight emphasis in the lower treble (in a good way).

I haven't tried switching cables yet but I like how the iem responds to source changes. Vocals sound very good.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2019)

Higher end copper cables adds fullness and musicality to the spheres. The stock cable gives the Spheres the driest sound profile out of all the cables I have tried actually. You guys that got the Spheres want to get that vocal performance to a new level.. Get yourself a solid copper cable and re listen to your favorite vocal tracks. It will surprise you.

I am expecting Penons Fiery cables soon and will let you guys know how it matches up with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They just got this new cable as well. I have a few of the ISN cables from Penon and these are a great bang for buck cables on Penon. This one being the newest is much more affordable. 





ISN C4 which should do the trick. Not as high end as the Fiery but should add some fullness and warmth to the Sphere sonics. At $58. I will eventually get a set of these too.


----------



## Spiralman (Nov 19, 2019)

jon parker said:


> That is an [all be it solid] half the truth though
> Yes you can measure the PHYSICAL aspects of the human ear but there is nothing of the ear in and off itself that has the actual power to 'hear' anything. There are no bones, hairs or anything in the human body that can hear anything from their own side
> We actually hear and experience sound with our consciousness or mind.
> There is a definite measurable relationship between the physical aspects of the ear and hearing itself but its important to distinguish the two
> ...


C'mon you really talk rn like a normie that is staisfied and "hears" the quality in average JBL wireless headphoens with huge boomy bass, nonexistent mids, and recessed highs and says that we are having halucinations when say that JBL is crap!
Placebo effect is a real thing, satisfaction from buying of more expensive new toy is undeniable, conviction that your very new toy HAS TO BE a better than cheaper one is also expected...
You know we have quite dirty roads in our city and washing a car once a week is like a mini-celebration for me... Damn it i am so satisfied with the shiny looks of my fresh washed car that i can FEEL how it drives better on the road. But i KNOW that it drives the same as yesterday, while many people can be unaware they're in delusion. My 2 cents.


----------



## Spiralman

As per effects of cables on sound, unless it's impedance is comparable to that of headphones on particular frequency range and can play as a additional resistance that "turns" volume down on those freqs. I can't imagine how thin should be those cables to have a couple of Ohms of resistance in them during 1-1.5 meter of length. Those who know the technical details correct me if i am wrong. Other factor could be cheap/dirty connectors used in cable. Bad connection in jacks could deteriorate sound quality, thats why they are done gold-plated (or it looks like gold) as gold doesn't rust hahah


----------



## peter123

Did this thread get moved to the sound science sub forum?


----------



## Ziggomatic

peter123 said:


> Did this thread get moved to the sound science sub forum?



Science?


----------



## Spiralman

You are right. I am done now. 
So what about completely "new", "redesigned" NX7 Pro? How it sounds comparing to usual hybrid multi-BA suspects like ZXS?


----------



## citral23

courierdriver said:


> Measurements don't mean squat. At best, they can give an indication as to what your ears and brain might be perceiving but they certainly don't tell the whole story.



Yes for sure, it doesn't say anything about timbre for example. But here we're talking about different cables adding or substracting bass. Are you going to claim that there is some bass quantity that cannot be graphed, too?

I've heard it all anyway. People who become aggressive and vehement when one asks for measures to backup bold claims, or energetically refuse blindtests because they "don't tell the whole story".


----------



## Light - Man

citral23 said:


> Yes for sure, it doesn't say anything about timbre for example. But here we're talking about different cables adding or substracting bass. Are you going to claim that there is some bass quantity that cannot be graphed, too?
> 
> I've heard it all anyway. People who become aggressive and vehement when one asks for measures to backup bold claims, or energetically refuse blindtests because they "don't tell the whole story".


I happen to be one who is a believer that a cable can make a small difference while others do not believe so.

Most of us do not really care what others think about the subject. That is why there is a sound science section....................

Perhaps best to let sleeping dogs lie...........


----------



## citral23

Light - Man said:


> I happen to be one who is a believer that a cable can make a small difference while others do not believe so.
> 
> Most of us do not really care what others think about the subject. That is why there is a sound science section....................
> 
> Perhaps best to let sleeping dogs lie...........



I have no problem with that. Anyone can believe what he wants including that the earth is flat (measurements are bullcrap anyway, I trust my vision, the horizon looks flat), but when I read stuff like "If you can't hear the difference I don't know what to say" it angers me.

Passive-agressive way to lower someone by implying his ears or judgement are not good enough to hear a difference that has never been proven, I find it totally toxic.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 19, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I have no problem with that. Anyone can believe what he wants including that the earth is flat (measurements are bullcrap anyway, I trust my vision, the horizon looks flat), but when I read stuff like "If you can't hear the difference I don't know what to say" it angers me.
> 
> Passive-agressive way to lower someone by implying his ears or judgement are not good enough to hear a difference that has never been proven, I find it totally toxic.



Its equally as annoying hearing those who will not believe people when they share that they hear differences that they themselves do not and then claim that if you cant see it on a graph it doesn't exist.
I guess its frustrating for both sides
You have one side who hear the subtle differences in different cables, IEM's differences after burn in etc etc and report such changes
and the other side who do not hear differences but may point to graphs or demand evidence to back up their assertions.

End of the day, such illustrations such as graphs can point to certain characteristics which tells a part of the story but is there a machine yet even created that is subtle enough to measure such subtle changes or to measure timbre or other aspects of the sound? 

All I was trying to say before is that our hearing is incredible and has the capacity to go way beyond the physical aspects of a physical measurement..that is all!!
At no point did I deny how we use certain 'rules' and measurements when for example creating headphones ?

So let me also say in a  petulant voice - I am done 


NB: Just wanted to add. Its not always easy to get ones intended meaning across in an internet forum. Its much better (talking to myself here as well) if someone says something you disagree with ask them what they mean, ask them to clarify and expand on their points. Even if you get a better understanding of what they are trying to say and you still disagree at least you have had a conversation - a sharing of different view points rather than just immediately shutting people down and grasping at your own views strongly


----------



## jon parker

Anyway...talking of discoveries. I know there is a thread for them but...
the new Shuoer Tape (electrostatic / DD) is turning into a stunning IEM. The clarity and heights that the highs reach is phenomenal and married to that the sub bass and fast bass makes for a unique and very good IEM
I loved the Tin Audio P1 planar IEMs but I found them to be technically very good - in a classic 'planar sound' type of way. The Tapes are similar but a lot more fun to listen to


----------



## citral23

jon parker said:


> All I was trying to say before is that our hearing is incredible



It's really not, unfortunately. My dog hears a lot better than me :/

Our imagination however, is incredible


----------



## jon parker (Nov 19, 2019)

citral23 said:


> It's really not, unfortunately. My dog hears a lot better than me :/
> Our imagination however, is incredible



As a sound engineer I speak from experience...not imagination 
Everything ever created starts with imagination. The Eiffel Tower started in the imagination of the Architect
I had a cat once - her hearing improved remarkably when I got the cat food out of the cupboard 

Whoops...sorry should have said  'I speak from [the] experience I have had - Didin't want to insinuate I was somehow better or more knowledgable than your good self!
How on earth did I enable 'strikethrough???


----------



## praxis22

Light - Man said:


> I happen to be one who is a believer that a cable can make a small difference while others do not believe so.
> 
> Most of us do not really care what others think about the subject. That is why there is a sound science section....................
> 
> Perhaps best to let sleeping dogs lie...........



Yes, I have awoken that sleeping dragon on Reddit, you recommend a cable upgrade and people demand impedance measurements. What?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 19, 2019)

praxis22 said:


> Yes, I have awoken that sleeping dragon on Reddit, you recommend a cable upgrade and people demand impedance measurements. What?


 Were they supposed to ask for your ear measurements 
By the same logic, do you entirely trust your senses and do not go to doctors? How would you feel if someone were constantly nagging about your doctor appointments: "if you do not feel it with your senses, I do not know what is wrong with you!"
Does it sound absurdous a bit?


----------



## jon parker (Nov 19, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Were they supposed to ask for your ear measurements
> By the same logic, do you entirely trust your senses and do not go to doctors? How would you feel if someone were constantly nagging about your doctor appointments: "if you do not feel it with your senses, I do not know what is wrong with you!"
> Does it sound absurdous a bit?


 
What? When you 'feel' ill you go to the doctors - Sorry. Im not sure Ive understood your point

>>> For me the crux of this debate is like this. I have a bass heavy IEM - I try a different cable and the bass is reduced - I am happy. Someone asks 'can you recommend a cable'? I say yes..this one I tried improves the bass. At this point - people come in and say 'Prove it' or 'Show me a graph' 
Im very sorry but why should or would I? Previously I was simply happy with the improved quality of the bass from that particular cable and as such am happy to hopefully help someone enjoy the same benefits.... Its as simple as that. NO graph/measurement in the world can then convince me that there is 'in fact' no reduction in the bass because I hear it and again Im really sorry if some people cannot accept that  <<<

3. types of people of Head fi
1. Those who experience something and share that experience (happy)
2. Those who cannot accept anything that does not accord with their own experience (doubtful)
3. Those that need some fixed solid inherent proof of everything (angry)

Thats a bit tongue in cheek - but it does baffle me a bit that we cant just be happy and accept each others expereinces even IF Lord save us...it may be different to our own !
It seems really prevalent here and in society in general that someones actual experience is somehow invalid?
I get where people are coming from and the various points such as 'snake oil' 'expectations' et al are all important to bear in mind but I wish we could just be
a bit more open to learning about and maybe questioning other peoples experiences rather than just dismissing them because they are basically different to our own
There are a lot of people here with a vast knowledge and experience in this hobby


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 19, 2019)

jon parker said:


> What? When you 'feel' ill you go to the doctors - Sorry. Im not sure Ive understood your point
> 
> >>> For me the crux of this debate is like this. I have a bass heavy IEM - I try a different cable and the bass is reduced - I am happy. Someone asks 'can you recommend a cable'? I say yes..this one I tried improves the bass. At this point - people come in and say 'Prove it' or 'Show me a graph'
> Im very sorry but why should or would I? Previously I was simply happy with the improved quality of the bass from that particular cable and as such am happy to hopefully help someone enjoy the same benefits.... Its as simple as that. NO graph/measurement in the world can then convince me that there is 'in fact' no reduction in the bass because I hear it and again Im really sorry if some people cannot accept that  <<<
> ...


To be brief - there are two primary emotions after all: greed of those who sell and promote those "proverbial cables" and fear of those who buying more gears that they are not yet reaching perfections of their trusted senses.
Whatever makes one happy


----------



## jon parker

PhonoPhi said:


> To be brief - there are two primary emotions after all: greed of those who sell and promote those "proverbial cables" and fear of those who buying more gears that they are not yet reaching perfections of their trusted senses.
> Whatever makes one happy


True dat !
Over the years Ive found my desire for a specific type of sound has changed - I started off being into super analytical bright, went though a period of loving deep fat bass
and now looking for balance.
Its a pretty cool hobby with all the choice there is, specially what's coming out of China right now


----------



## audio123 (Nov 19, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> According to Penon's facebook page this is getting a re-release.
> "Newly adjusted ISN H40 3BA+1 Dynamic Driver IEM is coming soon"


I am testing the newly revised ISN H40 and it is a step up from the first edition H40 with a less veiled sound and vocals are more present. There is better clarity and greater amount of air rendered. It is just superior to the first edition H40 which can sound subdued at times. Punchy bass, clear midrange and airy treble. Big soundstage. This is finally a real winner from ISN.


----------



## praxis22 (Nov 19, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Were they supposed to ask for your ear measurements
> By the same logic, do you entirely trust your senses and do not go to doctors? How would you feel if someone were constantly nagging about your doctor appointments: "if you do not feel it with your senses, I do not know what is wrong with you!"
> Does it sound absurdous a bit?



Do I entirely trust my senses? Yes. Along a few heuristics, "if it hurts for two days go see a doctor" being one of them. My wife is one of those timid people who is scared of her own shadow. She has more fear about my doctors appointments than I do. As a result she does constantly nag me, and when I go to the doctors she tags along, so she can ask the doctor questions too. That way she doesn't look quite as much of a hypochondriac. So it goes. I took up Stoicism as a hobby too. It is my experience that doctors are both fallible, (Popper's hypothesis) and rule bound. They will however do as you ask often, so it never hurts to ask. That said I did have to fix myself after very expensive consulting physicians failed me. They could tell me what I didn't have, but not what I did.

I would think that if somebody in the hobby were to mention cables, especially if they're cheap <$30 they would get a pass. I've even see people come up with explanations post hoc, that shut the door, argument wise, on people full of fear. As in, you are allowed to like a cable if you want better chemistry and aesthetics.  It's not like we don't buy IEM's etc. like candy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Geeze sorry I brought up the topic of cables. Not a big deal I recognize folks will believe what they want to believe. Lets leave it at that. What I don't get even as a cable believer is at them trade shows. Cables that cost as much as cars. Lol. Now that I dont understand. I mean I get that materials cost a lot but the prices. Practicality is out the door. I suppose if people buy those things. Manufacturers will make em.


----------



## citral23

praxis22 said:


> Do I entirely trust my senses? Yes. Along a few heuristics, "if it hurts for two days go see a doctor" being one of them. My wife is one of those timid people who is scared of her own shadow. She has more fear about my doctors appointments than I do. As a result she does constantly nag me, and when I go to the doctors she tags along, so she can ask the doctor questions too. That way she doesn't look quite as much of a hypochondriac. So it goes. I took up Stoicism as a hobby too. It is my experience that doctors are both fallible, (Popper's hypothesis) and rule bound. They will however do as you ask often, so it never hurts to ask. That said I did have to fix myself after very expensive consulting physicians failed me. They could tell me what I didn't have, but not what I did.


----------



## jon parker

@citral23  - We are a community here with a common interest. Some of us here DO care about people
That is what being part of a community of people sharing and enjoying a common interest is all about
Im not sure what your picture will add here?


----------



## praxis22

citral23 said:


>



Yeah, I tend to argue as i enjoy argument. Though there is a certain kind of person who don't like when I answer questions literally. I guess that takes the fun out of hypothetical argument for them.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I am testing the newly revised ISN H40 and it is a step up from the first edition H40 with a less veiled sound and vocals are more present. There is better clarity and greater amount of air rendered. It is just superior to the first edition H40 which can sound subdued at times. Punchy bass, clear midrange and airy treble. Big soundstage. This is finally a real winner from ISN.



Hair!.  My OCD!
When can folks get these for purchase you know?


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> Hair!.  My OCD!
> When can folks get these for purchase you know?


It is out already, https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h40.html. I think as it is just a new revision of the H40, link is still the same as before. This is a really good move by ISN to re-release the H40 as they now have a real winner on their hands and also providing the option of either 3.5mm Single Ended or 2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced cables to pair with the H40.


----------



## jon parker

praxis22 said:


> Yeah, I tend to argue as i enjoy argument. Though there is a certain kind of person who don't like when I answer questions literally. I guess that takes the fun out of hypothetical argument for them.



Thats why sometimes you gotta add the old smiley face 
Its good to appreciate that we are debating different views - its nothing personal - its just the views we might disagree on and thats fine
Im sure 99% people on here are Legends


----------



## Dsnuts

audio123 said:


> It is out already, https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h40.html. I think as it is just a new revision of the H40, link is still the same as before. This is a really good move by ISN to re-release the H40 as they now have a real winner on their hands and also providing the option of either 3.5mm Single Ended or 2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced cables to pair with the H40.



I like that they recognized they can do better and revised it before really selling it. I like their cables a lot so I will have to look into getting a pair. 

So the bit about the hair in your picture. It happens. Im not as OCD as a lot of folks but I just about freaked out when I saw a nice long piece of hear in my leather case that came with my Solaris after taking off the shrink wrap on the box. I suppose that is better than finding a piece of hair in your food. lol. 

Probably from the person that packaged it last.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I like that they recognized they can do better and revised it before really selling it. I like their cables a lot so I will have to look into getting a pair.
> 
> So the bit about the hair in your picture. It happens. Im not as OCD as a lot of folks but I just about freaked out when I saw a nice long piece of hear in my leather case that came with my Solaris after taking off the shrink wrap on the box. I suppose that is better than finding a piece of hair in your food. lol.
> 
> Probably from the person that packaged it last.


Yea kudos to ISN. Picture edited without the hair


----------



## Spiralman (Nov 19, 2019)

Example of snake oil selling: double blind testes of 4 audio speaker cables with prices from 3$ up to 8000$ with different capacitance from 29 to 97 pF per foot length.
https://www.stereophile.com/content/minnesota-audio-society-conducts-cable-comparison-tests-0

1000$ teflon silver cable has worst FR around *0.1dB* of diference between 1K and 2K.... Holy moly, can you imagine that *1dB *(12% in amplitude) is a minimal difference in loudness normal healthy people can spot which is 10 times more than mentioned cable had.




Now switch to our subject: if these almost *indistinguishable* effects on sound can be measured (0.1dB differences) then why noone til now has done study on ch-fi iem cables that have clear influence (as per you guys reports) on sound?


----------



## jon parker

Spiralman said:


> Example of snake oil selling: double blind testes of 4 audio speaker cables with prices from 3$ up to 8000$ with different capacitance from 29 to 97 pF per foot length.
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/minnesota-audio-society-conducts-cable-comparison-tests-0
> 
> 1000$ teflon silver cable has worst FR around *0.1dB* of diference between 1K and 2K.... Holy moly, can you imagine that *1dB *(12% in amplitude) is a minimal difference in loudness normal healthy people can spot which is 10 times more than mentioned cable.
> ...



Its obvious this topic is important to you but look,  Im sorry buddy, the fact remains there are many people out there who hear a difference with different cables.
Whether you can measure these differences or not this has been & will always be the case.
I appreciate how frustrating this is to someone like yourself who puts great stock in quantifiable and measurable data to support things but unfortunately there are some things that people experience that have not been measured
Maybe someone else knows, but as far as I know there has not yet been a machine built that has the capacity or ability to measure the type of [all be is subtle] differences in cables, burn in etc etc ?
Again, Im sorry, but personally...if I hear or experience the difference in something, then that is . . . my experience. I cant do much about that !! and no demands of proof can change what I have heard :/
Maybe its not explained well what such differences sound like. It is often subtle as I think you indicate, but if you listen in an overly analytical manner with good equipment then over time you may well come to hear and appreciate subtle differences ?
Anyway, I hope that one day such subtitles can be measured so that everyone can be happy?
Thanks for sharing the graph though...interesting!


----------



## Spiralman

This => 


citral23 said:


> I have no problem with that. Anyone can believe what he wants including that the earth is flat (measurements are bullcrap anyway, I trust my vision, the horizon looks flat), but when I read stuff like "If you can't hear the difference I don't know what to say" it angers me. Passive-agressive way to lower someone by implying his ears or judgement are not good enough to hear a difference that has never been proven, I find it totally toxic.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 19, 2019)

Spiralman said:


> This =>



This what??
You like his point, dislike his point? 
How about engaging in some adult conversation. Exchanging views, learning form each other?

Also, to be fair, you could read that comment the other way...the person was just saying he hears something with the cable so what more can he say if someone disagrees with him? 
Im not sure how that becomes passive aggressive or toxic??
But then that is why trying communicate online can be troublesome - people can put all kinds of stuff onto a simple comment and interpret it it all kinds of ways :/


----------



## nraymond

jon parker said:


> Its obvious this topic is important to you but look,  Im sorry buddy, the fact remains there are many people out there who hear a difference with different cables.
> Whether you can measure these differences or not this has been & will always be the case.
> I appreciate how frustrating this is to someone like yourself who puts great stock in quantifiable and measurable data to support things but unfortunately there are some things that people experience that have not been measured
> Maybe someone else knows, but as far as I know there has not yet been a machine built that has the capacity or ability to measure the type of [all be is subtle] differences in cables, burn in etc etc ?
> ...



I think one thing that is getting lost is that both sides are right here - visual stimuli affect what we hear, which is why audio engineers who are doing primary R&D on a product need to have setups and rooms where they can do blind testing where what is being tested is visually obscured. Otherwise, someone experiencing the product being developed will have their hearing perception affected by what they see when doing comparison tests, which would make R&D work hard to impossible. AFAIK, the degree to which people are affected by visual stimuli is variable from individual to individual, but largely consistent per individual (which is where the product dress and packaging R&D comes into play, where I assume large companies do lots of sighted testing of products to figure out the best look and feel for the final good that maximizes the listening experience for the most customers).

I feel for both sides in this debate - those looking for objective information about a product that doesn't include the personal experiences that an individual has (which won't apply to everyone) and the need for those who enjoy their music and gear to have a place to share their experiences and have their time and effort spent doing it appreciated.

I do my best to do my listening tests with my eyes closed to eliminate visual stimuli, and try to write for a more general audience (which maybe makes my writing less exciting/personal as a result). I hope it helps, but since I don't do any true blind testing, and I'm personally invested in every product I own, I know there are some intrinsic biases I can never completely compensate for, and there are some things about my hearing and experience which are going to be unique to me. I do think everyone here means well, and I hope we can come to a greater understanding about what we all experience and share through our communication.


----------



## Spiralman

It is true that same driver sound different in different shells, cause it's measurable, its true that different eartips, their insertion depth, sound sorces, filters etc etc sound different cause it's measurable and can be verified by everyone.  Thats why people discuss these differences in forums and other media platforms. They are subjective but at least they are proven that exist. People hear similarly thats teh base on which all discussions are built.
Presenting your feelings as a confirmed fact on subject that is highly speculative (especially for people with electronics background) misleads forum readers whether is true or not (especially those that don't understand much in acoustics or electronics). 
I can hear high freqs better in the morning as my ears are well rested during the night, but the moment i go out of my apartment i am bombarded with urban noise and in the evening i hear my iems are duller. I KNOW they sound the SAME.
Imagine me stating as a fact that iems sound differently during the day. Like KZs are better for listening in the evening while Blons are perfect for starting a day!


----------



## battosai




----------



## kukkurovaca

Has anyone ever built an a/b switcher for iem or headphone cables? Wouldn’t be that complicated, right?

Also, have folks in the “cables sound different” camp tested different lengths of the same cables? IIRC that should be expected to have as much or more impact as different materials, in terms of resistance.


----------



## Ziggomatic

battosai said:


>



I trust my eyes: clearly a flat disk.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 19, 2019)

Spiralman said:


> It is true that same driver sound different in different shells, cause it's measurable, its true that different eartips, their insertion depth, sound sorces, filters etc etc sound different cause it's measurable and can be verified by everyone.  Thats why people discuss these differences in forums and other media platforms. They are subjective but at least they are proven that exist. People hear similarly thats teh base on which all discussions are built.
> Presenting your feelings as a confirmed fact on subject that is highly speculative (especially for people with electronics background) misleads forum readers whether is true or not (especially those that don't understand much in acoustics or electronics).
> I can hear high freqs better in the morning as my ears are well rested during the night, but the moment i go out of my apartment i am bombarded with urban noise and in the evening i hear my iems are duller. I KNOW they sound the SAME.
> Imagine me stating as a fact that iems sound differently during the day. Like KZs are better for listening in the evening while Blons are perfect for starting a day!



Interesting points. I find I have a certain state where I am a bit tired but still awake, late at night, where I have the most enjoyable listening sessions 
If you say Kz's sound better in the evening Im perfectly happy with that. I dont need that measuring - Its interesting if anything it makes me wantt o put in a similar sounding IEM
and try what you did . . . and then do the same with the Blons at night
Its interesting that the statement and similar statements 'confirmed fact' are often tagged onto people expressing what they experience.
When people say 'I experience this or that' they are usually simply saying that alone - They are not trying to say - 'This is the truth' AT ALL
Maybe the language isn't skilfully used sometimes but I don't recall ever reading here people sharing what they have experienced as an indisputable fact
Im sure we all appreciate how many different factors are involved to end up with some music appearing in your ears...DAP, IEM, Cable, Tips, Time of day..the list goes on
I hear what you are saying though and its a good point


----------



## illumidata

Spiralman said:


> It is true that same driver sound different in different shells, cause it's measurable, its true that different eartips, their insertion depth, sound sorces, filters etc etc sound different cause it's measurable and can be verified by everyone.  Thats why people discuss these differences in forums and other media platforms. They are subjective but at least they are proven that exist. People hear similarly thats teh base on which all discussions are built.
> Presenting your feelings as a confirmed fact on subject that is highly speculative (especially for people with electronics background) misleads forum readers whether is true or not (especially those that don't understand much in acoustics or electronics).
> I can hear high freqs better in the morning as my ears are well rested during the night, but the moment i go out of my apartment i am bombarded with urban noise and in the evening i hear my iems are duller. I KNOW they sound the SAME.
> Imagine me stating as a fact that iems sound differently during the day. Like KZs are better for listening in the evening while Blons are perfect for starting a day!



You'll like this.
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140227125249.htm
"Circadian Clock In The Ear"

Apparently we should all be avoiding treble after dark.


----------



## HungryPanda

I avoid volume after dark. It is a mystery but I do turn it up when I wake


----------



## SciOC

kukkurovaca said:


> Has anyone ever built an a/b switcher for iem or headphone cables? Wouldn’t be that complicated, right?
> 
> Also, have folks in the “cables sound different” camp tested different lengths of the same cables? IIRC that should be expected to have as much or more impact as different materials, in terms of resistance.


There are some professional amp splitters I've seen with 4 or more pairs you can hook up, but usually the quality is not audiophile approved.

Gotta switch pairs of IEMs though anyway.

My big problem is that through EQ, I generally get most pairs to sound like the musical profile I like.  So in the end, I make most of my pairs sounds the similar....


----------



## Cevisi

HungryPanda said:


> I avoid volume after dark. It is a mystery but I do turn it up when I wake


Same


----------



## kukkurovaca

SciOC said:


> There are some professional amp splitters I've seen with 4 or more pairs you can hook up, but usually the quality is not audiophile approved.
> 
> Gotta switch pairs of IEMs though anyway.



Someone who was good with soldering could rig up a switch (well, you'd need two) that sits between the cable and the IEM. It might end up being too heavy, but you could for sure do it with headphones. There's nothing like this commercially available of course, but for the DIY crowd I can't imagine it would be super difficult. Would be fun to send something like that on a review tour. 

Even easier (I assume) would be to use a more conventional switch between the amp and the cables, then make just a splitter between the IEM/headphone cup and the two cables plugged in simultaneously. But I don't know enough about electronics (or audiophile cable theory) to know whether having both cables plugged into the transducer (even with only one live at a time) would be expected to change the sound vs. using either cable on its own.


----------



## PhonoPhi

kukkurovaca said:


> Someone who was good with soldering could rig up a switch (well, you'd need two) that sits between the cable and the IEM. It might end up being too heavy, but you could for sure do it with headphones. There's nothing like this commercially available of course, but for the DIY crowd I can't imagine it would be super difficult. Would be fun to send something like that on a review tour.
> 
> Even easier (I assume) would be to use a more conventional switch between the amp and the cables, then make just a splitter between the IEM/headphone cup and the two cables plugged in simultaneously. But I don't know enough about electronics (or audiophile cable theory) to know whether having both cables plugged into the transducer (even with only one live at a time) would be expected to change the sound vs. using either cable on its own.


No any problems implementing it technically.
The results of all reported double blinded tests show no difference between expensive cables and just the wires from the coat hangers:

https://gizmodo.com/audiophile-deathmatch-monster-cables-vs-a-coat-hanger-363154

For that reason, there will be only appeals to feelings, emotions and lengthy verbose explanations from the "believers"


----------



## kukkurovaca

PhonoPhi said:


> No any problems implementing it technically.
> The results of all reported double blinded tests show no difference between expensive cables and just the wires from the coat hangers:
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/audiophile-deathmatch-monster-cables-vs-a-coat-hanger-363154
> ...



Yeah, I'm aware of the track record with blind tests of speaker cables -- and I guess I would generally consider myself a cable skeptic, although not a particularly hardcore one. But it's not wildly implausible to think that IEMs might be more sensitive to subtle changes than loudspeakers, especially multi-driver hybrids that are known to respond to differences in source output impedance. Mostly, I just like the popcorn-eating-ness of the idea, I'd have to admit : )


----------



## PhonoPhi

kukkurovaca said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of the track record with blind tests of speaker cables -- and I guess I would generally consider myself a cable skeptic, although not a particularly hardcore one. But it's not wildly implausible to think that IEMs might be more sensitive to subtle changes than loudspeakers, especially multi-driver hybrids that are known to respond to differences in source output impedance. Mostly, I just like the popcorn-eating-ness of the idea, I'd have to admit : )



With all the demonstrated evidence that is out there, it is fare to say that the onus of the proof is on the "believers", yet nothing more than "fuller more luscious sound" is expected to come out


----------



## SoundChoice

I think I'm lost. I was looking for earphone discussion and seem to have mistakenly wandered into the science lab.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 19, 2019)

Take it to the Sound Science forum or somewhere else please.

*There are Head-fi rules written down but there are also unwritten rules. Like when you have a solid thread don't crap in it. Discovery thread is a solid thread so...*


----------



## mbwilson111

If you find posts to be inappropriate the report button is there for a reason... but you have to be ready to give a reason.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 19, 2019)

The one thing I've always loved about wire issues is the fact that people spend all this money on the exterior wiring, but the interior wiring may be crap.  In general, you're only as strong as your weakest link.  I think many of the $10 offerings in chifi probably have very cheap wiring inside.

My TRN v60 is a nice set, but it's loud in terms of static and interference.  I'd guess the internal wiring is pretty cheap in a lot of sets, probably at different prices to, not just in something like the $11 trn v60.

I'm generally a skeptic, I think most of us are, but I appreciate quality midfi cabling for assurance of appropriate materials and quality workmanship.  While the blind tests may not show differences, I think we've all heard defective, poorly insulated or poorly soldered cables before...

For me, a $15 16 core nicehck Copper cable meets the criteria for me.  For others, midfi is something that>$100.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SciOC said:


> My TRN v60 is a nice set, but it's loud in terms of static and interference.



I would love it if there was more focus on EMI in cable discourse : )


----------



## SciOC

kukkurovaca said:


> I would love it if there was more focus on EMI in cable discourse : )


Earlier in one of these threads we were discussing getting electric shocks from the **** and **** pro.  Apparently this is due to the mmcx connector being improperly insulated from the metal housing.  A positive of 2 pin design over mmcx....

Even without subjective quality, cables are important to the user experience.  I understand the cable agnostic attitude, but there is a lot of complexity that we don't fully understand, yet.  To say they don't affect subjective Quality is harder than a simple double blind study IMO.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 19, 2019)

SciOC said:


> To say they don't affect subjective Quality is harder than a simple double blind study IMO.


What is "subjective quality"?
I have more than 20 different extra cables and to me different colours of the wires matter for subjective enjoyment 
At the same time, when someone talks about "pure copper" vs. "silver plated" - it feels quite amusing given all the different silver-coloured cables.
Surely, those double-blinded tests won't be passed and then all the outcries about "science" start 
If you do not want to hear about science, do live like Mennonites then- no electricity, no cables -  I respect them very much.


----------



## jon parker

PhonoPhi said:


> What is "subjective quality"?
> I have more than 20 different extra cables and to me different colours of the wires matter for subjective enjoyment
> At the same time, when someone talks about "pure copper" vs. "silver plated" - it feels quite amusing given all the different silver-coloured cables.
> Surely, those double-blinded tests won't be passed and then all the outcries about "science" start
> If you do not want to hear about science, do live like Mennonites then- no electricity, no cables -  I respect them very much.



In China 'Pure Copper' just means...its copper
'Silver Plated' just means...usually a copper cable plated in tin.

Technically 'Pure Copper' should refer to Single Crystal Copper
and Silver literally means Silver

The price difference between the two different versions will immediately indicate which is which!


----------



## PhonoPhi

jon parker said:


> In China 'Pure Copper' just means...its copper
> 'Silver Plated' just means...usually a copper cable plated in tin.
> 
> Technically 'Pure Copper' should refer to Single Crystal Copper
> ...


Some of the "silver plated" cables are indeed tin, some silver, some different silver alloys. "Single crystal" non-oxidized on the surface copper is more of a theoretical concept.
Then there are different connections/junctions that are worse for the noise and internal wiring in IEMs that may become a limiting stage, as it was correctly pointed out recently. 
I agree that price largely correlates to the quality of materials, but then there is marketing, e.g. sending free samples to reviewers/supporters necessitates higher prices.


----------



## SciOC

PhonoPhi said:


> What is "subjective quality"?
> I have more than 20 different extra cables and to me different colours of the wires matter for subjective enjoyment
> At the same time, when someone talks about "pure copper" vs. "silver plated" - it feels quite amusing given all the different silver-coloured cables.
> Surely, those double-blinded tests won't be passed and then all the outcries about "science" start
> If you do not want to hear about science, do live like Mennonites then- no electricity, no cables -  I respect them very much.


on the contrary, I'd like to know a lot more about the studies until I accept them on their face.  I'm an audiophile with diagnosed OCD, not necessarily a good representative  of the general study population.  What was the source material, the DAC, the amp, the speakers, the room setup?  How rigorous was the test?  What amount of listening, the exact method of comparison and the time between the test?

I am skeptical of all sound related studies where self reporting is used (ie. The Harman Target is derived from the equal loudness curve of averages of reported ear sensitivity of the"general" population).  To say all the science is settled is nonsense.  Just ask someone like Crinacle how different his results can be depending on the setup of his rig.

Just ask my wife how different all my sets are (they all sound the same).


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 19, 2019)

I received the *Venture Electronics Bonus IE *today. Not that I am a fan of this company and their wild boss...at the time, I pitied the "reviewers" that spent a Masters thesis on the $5 Monk Plus earbuds, that sounded like...a $5 earbud...my two pairs ended up at a school in India (the poor children).

BUT, these Bonus IE really caught me: V-shaped, of course, but very very pleasantly implemented. A warm, clean image with a pleasant depth...based on a seductive bass somewhere between firm and wooly. And everything remained modest at the high end. I had so much fun, I stayed out longer shuffling snow in the early Western Canadian winter.

$33 CAD well spent (including fast shipping)....recommendation of co-blogger K.  My compliments, VE: "Nothing special" extremely well done.


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> I received the *Venture Electronics Bonus IE *today. Not that I am a fan of this company and their wild boss...at the time, I pitied the "reviewers" that spent a Masters thesis on the $5 Monk Plus earbuds, that sounded like...a $5 earbud...my two pairs ended up at a school in India (the poor children).
> 
> BUT, these Bonus IE really caught me: V-shaped, of course, but very very pleasantly implemented. A warm, clean image with a pleasant depth...based on a seductive bass somewhere between firm and wooly. And everything remained modest at the high end. I had so much fun, I stayed out longer shuffling snow in the early Western Canadian winter.
> 
> $33 CAD well spent (including fast shipping)....recommendation of co-blogger K.  My compliments, VE: "Nothing special" extremely well done.


I thank you on behalf of my country's poor children who received your heartfelt kindness! Gonna look at the BIE... thanks


----------



## DannyBai

I received the NX7 pro and with the silver filters, it sounds excellent. Blue is a bit dull and I didn’t try the red since it’s suppose to be like the stock NX7. I would say the pro is better then the original by a good margin. No tizziness at all. Nice balanced sound. I’d get this over the NX7 after having both. Sounds really, really nice.


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 20, 2019)

So flat


----------



## zachmal (Nov 20, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Well, smartypants, those DAPs and IEMs are made based on science and technology and not by the "power of the mind", as referred in the context, so we are back to the solid physical evidence behind any observable difference. Otherwise, any snake oil can be sold based on those "mental factors" for the feeble gullible minds.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer_effect_(physics)

>The need for the "observer" to be conscious is not supported by scientific research, and has been pointed out as a misconception rooted in a poor understanding of the quantum wave function ψ and the quantum measurement process,[4][5][6] apparently being the generation of information at its most basic level that produces the effect.

I wonder how long they'll hold onto that part

in any case:

>In physics, the *observer effect* is the theory that the mere observation of a phenomenon inevitably changes that phenomenon. This is often the result of instruments that, by necessity, alter the state of what they measure in some manner.

https://www.scientificexploration.org/docs/9/jse_09_2_peoch.pdf Psychokinetic Action of Young Chicks on the Path of An Illuminated Source

in any case

everyone lives in their own reality bubble (or as someone put it "reality distortion field")

so various evidences might be "truth" ...


*On topic
*
those *Venture Electronics Bonus IE *look *really* interesting

anything that needs to be considered in terms of ear fit with those ?

preferred ear tips ?


----------



## Coyro

DannyBai said:


> I would say the pro is better then the original by a good margin. No tizziness at all. Nice balanced sound. I’d get this over the NX7 after having both.


You fiend. I almost decided I'm OK with my micropore and don't interested in the discount Jim had promised.


----------



## CoiL

Cevisi said:


> So flat


But does it sound great? I doubt it


----------



## baskingshark

Cevisi said:


> So flat



This FR is for which IEM?

If I'm not mistaken, we need a slight boost around the 2 - 5 kHz regions as compensation to sound "neutral" to our ears as sound bypasses the external ear structure in IEMs. So this IEM might actually sound U/V shaped  in real life.
Though a lot of CHIFI companies go the other way and overly boost the 2 - 4 kHz regions, it seems a lot of the local Chinese audiophile market likes this boost, in contrast to most westerners, who find it fatiguing after longer listening sessions. Plus, some previous budget CHIFI sets did this 2 - 4 kHz boost to create a fake impression of more details, though lately CHIFI has become more refined in their tuning to not have to resort to this trick.


----------



## Moonstar

My Penon Sphere finally arrived and I am very impressed by the sound and comfort of it. I was a bit sceptical because of the use of only one single BA driver, but the sound is very impressive from the lows up to the treble range, it has a mature tuning. The Penon Sphere shows a fast bass response with with adequate quantity, while the midrange is musical and rich in terms of detail. The treble on the other hand is pretty transparent and clear along with good extension. There is no harshness at all. The housing of the Sphere is pretty small and very comfortable which should be an advantage for ears with a smaller size. All in all, I am quite impressed by the performance of a single BA IEM at this price range.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I received the *Venture Electronics Bonus IE *today. Not that I am a fan of this company and their wild boss...at the time, I pitied the "reviewers" that spent a Masters thesis on the $5 Monk Plus earbuds, that sounded like...a $5 earbud



I just have to say that I love my Monks.  They were my first earbud so it took me a while to learn how to fit them.  For me they have an addictive sound that allows me to listen for hours and hours... with  a dap with enough power (they are 64 ohm) and folder play through enabled I have sometimes accidentally listened until near dawn.



Otto Motor said:


> BUT, these Bonus IE really caught me: V-shaped, of course, but very very pleasantly implemented. A warm, clean image with a pleasant depth...based on a seductive bass somewhere between firm and wooly. And everything remained modest at the high end. I had so much fun, I stayed out longer shuffling snow in the early Western Canadian winter.



So I guess you had no problem with driver flex with the BIE?  For me it was the worst I had experienced  (along with my TFZ Exclusive3).  Also the bass was almost headache inducing level for me.  Finally after trying around a dozen tips I finally settled on these from the Sony MH1C.  I don't know what it is about these tips but now the bass is tolerable and the driver flex is lessened... although I still have to be careful while inserting them... especially on the left side.

Nice photo btw, and I suppose while shoveling snow you can handle more bass then I can while relaxing on the sofa at 2am  Probably I should use these while gardening or doing stuff around the house....


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> This FR is for which IEM?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, we need a slight boost around the 2 - 5 kHz regions as compensation to sound "neutral" to our ears as sound bypasses the external ear structure in IEMs. So this IEM might actually sound U/V shaped  in real life.
> Though a lot of CHIFI companies go the other way and overly boost the 2 - 4 kHz regions, it seems a lot of the local Chinese audiophile market likes this boost, in contrast to most westerners, who find it fatiguing after longer listening sessions. Plus, some previous budget CHIFI sets did this 2 - 4 kHz boost to create a fake impression of more details, though lately CHIFI has become more refined in their tuning to not have to resort to this trick.


Namless coming 3 ba campfire


----------



## megapowa

DannyBai said:


> I received the NX7 pro and with the silver filters, it sounds excellent. Blue is a bit dull and I didn’t try the red since it’s suppose to be like the stock NX7. I would say the pro is better then the original by a good margin. No tizziness at all. Nice balanced sound. I’d get this over the NX7 after having both. Sounds really, really nice.



So do you think it's worth to upgrade from nx7 to nx7 pro?


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> So I guess you had no problem with driver flex with the BIE?  For me it was the worst I had experienced  (along with my TFZ Exclusive3).  Also the bass was almost headache inducing level for me.  Finally after trying around a dozen tips I finally settled on these from the Sony MH1C.  I don't know what it is about these tips but now the bass is tolerable and the driver flex is lessened... although I still have to be careful while inserting them... especially on the left side.
> 
> Nice photo btw, and I suppose while shoveling snow you can handle more bass then I can while relaxing on the sofa at 2am  Probably I should use these while gardening or doing stuff around the house....



I never experienced driver flex with any earphone. The much better sounding HungryPanda buds made my Monks obsolete.


----------



## DannyBai

megapowa said:


> So do you think it's worth to upgrade from nx7 to nx7 pro?


For me it’s an astounding yes. I switched back and forth and the NX7 sounds unnatural and I’m a big fan of the NX7. Pro has 3 distinct sounds and anyone who didn’t care for the weirdness in the vocal/treble region of the NX7 is fixed. I really like the sound using the silver filter.


----------



## megapowa

DannyBai said:


> For me it’s an astounding yes. I switched back and forth and the NX7 sounds unnatural and I’m a big fan of the NX7. Pro has 3 distinct sounds and anyone who didn’t care for the weirdness in the vocal/treble region of the NX7 is fixed. I really like the sound using the silver filter.


 Thanks I guess I'm upgrading.

I just don't know what to do with the old one...


----------



## DannyBai

megapowa said:


> Thanks I guess I'm upgrading.
> 
> I just don't know what to do with the old one...


You could probably sell it pretty easily in the fs forum.


----------



## megapowa

DannyBai said:


> You could probably sell it pretty easily in the fs forum.


Fs forum?


----------



## DannyBai

megapowa said:


> Fs forum?



oh man, you should be checking out the stuff for sale!
Just be careful of the scammers.
https://www.head-fi.org/categories/for-sale-trade-and-feedback-forums.109/


----------



## Dsnuts

Just posted my review of the Spheres. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-sphere.24054/reviews#review-22924

Turns out these guys are nothing like the Aliquicktoexpress earphones. This is their first iem and their first earphone in 2 years. They took some time to make this one and it shows. I had some fun writing this one. Just got the new DX160 which synergizes really well with the spheres.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


>


Am I the only one that thinks that the logo looks like Revelation Online´s logo?


----------



## SilverEars

Cevisi said:


> So flat


I heard a fairly flat iem recently from Empire Ears called Phantom.  Interestingly the upperfrequencies actually sound flat in dynamics.  Really compressed sounding.  I'm curious if this characteristic is consistant across the board?

Would be interesting to compare both graphs.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> *Introducing the KBEAR Diamond (BETA)*
> 
> The KBEAR Diamond is a single-dynamic driver earphone with a DLC (diamond-like carbon) coated membrane. DLC coating is a new technology that increases the high-frequency response by 0.2 to 5 dB. The KBEAR Diamond is presently a BETA in need of fine-tuning...bass needs to be decreased.
> 
> ...


We are now at the alpha stage of the KBEAR Diamond...which will be released under the "Trident" brand as TRIDENT DIAMOND. The bass was dialled down - initially by too much, some will have to be added again, but that thing will go into production very soon, initially limited to 250 units (a future collector's item?)...probably on sale sometime in December (I speculate) at an unknown price below $100. Review units to be sent out in early December. Trident only had one model out so far and that was apparently not great.

As to the Blon BL-03 MKII: need to wait until the first version is sold out.

I am also trying to find out how to get the SednaEarFit tips in North America and how much they cost. I have a few pairs of their products and their EarFit is useful in that it has a long stem and a low-cut umbrella...exactly what you need to extend the nozzles of theTanchjim Oxygen and the Blon BL-03. But, rumour has it that their pricing is extreme, which makes such tips only worthwhile for very expensive earphones.


----------



## CactusPete23

Otto Motor said:


> We are now at the alpha stage of the KBEAR Diamond...which will be released under the "Trident" brand as TRIDENT DIAMOND. The bass was dialled down - initially by too much, some will have to be added again, but that thing will go into production very soon, initially limited to 250 units (a future collector's item?)...probably on sale sometime in December (I speculate) at an unknown price below $100. Review units to be sent out in early December. Trident only had one model out so far and that was apparently not great.
> 
> As to the Blon BL-03 MKII: need to wait until the first version is sold out.
> 
> I am also trying to find out how to get the SednaEarFit tips in North America and how much they cost. I have a few pairs of their products and their EarFit is useful in that it has a long stem and a low-cut umbrella...exactly what you need to extend the nozzles of theTanchjim Oxygen and the Blon BL-03. But, rumour has it that their pricing is extreme, which makes such tips only worthwhile for very expensive earphones.


Saw Sedna Earfits on Amazon @ 2 pair for $14.99.


----------



## cqtek

SilverEars said:


> I heard a fairly flat iem recently from Empire Ears called Phantom.  Interestingly the upperfrequencies actually sound flat in dynamics.  Really compressed sounding.  I'm curious if this characteristic is consistant across the board?
> 
> Would be interesting to compare both graphs.



It is not so flat in the whole frequency range, but NS Audio NS5MKII Bass, are also quite flat. I just got them today and I'm burning them over my ears. My doubt is what NS Audio means by "Bass Edition" xDDD.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 21, 2019)

cqtek said:


>


Hopefully it's not the measurement rigs that's causing the response to look like that (like Otto's rig for example).  That one I can for sure say would sound dark if the rig is decent.


----------



## FastAndClean

cqtek said:


> It is not so flat in the whole frequency range, but NS Audio NS5MKII Bass, are also quite flat. I just got them today and I'm burning them over my ears. My doubt is what NS Audio means by "Bass Edition" xDDD.


a bit like KP from the same rig


----------



## kukkurovaca (Nov 21, 2019)

cqtek said:


> It is not so flat in the whole frequency range, but NS Audio NS5MKII Bass, are also quite flat. I just got them today and I'm burning them over my ears. My doubt is what NS Audio means by "Bass Edition" xDDD.



Reminds me a bit of the GT3 "Supebass" which don't actually show much bass elevation and are overall pretty level with rolled off treble. Although they aren't _quite _as flat as that.

Actually, now that I'm looking at the description, I'm wondering if it's actually the same or a related driver. Some of the jargon looks pretty similar. NS5MKII listing on Penon shows the impedance as 32ohm, which is the same as the regular GT3 -- does the "bass" version of the NS5MKII have a higher impedance like the GT3 Superbass does?

_(Edit: oops, I posted one of the screencaps twice, that will certainly exaggerate similarities, lol. Fixed now)_

GT3:




GT3 Superbass:





NS5MKII:


----------



## cqtek (Nov 21, 2019)

If things haven't changed, I use the same microphone as Otto, plus the same software. Otherwise, I use the Burson Audio Playmate as a source and microphone input. I must also say that he helped me with the configuration of the system. For example, I downloaded a graph from his website, from some IEMS we both have, to compare both graphs, their similarities and their differences...

My graph:



Otto graph:



And I can already assure that the NS Audio NS5MKII Bass, are not dark at all, quite the contrary, they have a lot of clarity and good high mid, initial highs.

I think that my graphics are not very reliable at the high end. I've always said that highs are modified only by proximity to the mic, since they are the frequencies that fade in the medium air before.


----------



## nraymond

Otto Motor said:


> I am also trying to find out how to get the SednaEarFit tips in North America and how much they cost. I have a few pairs of their products and their EarFit is useful in that it has a long stem and a low-cut umbrella...exactly what you need to extend the nozzles of theTanchjim Oxygen and the Blon BL-03. But, rumour has it that their pricing is extreme, which makes such tips only worthwhile for very expensive earphones.



I purchased a pack of two pairs of AZLA SednaEarfit Light Short for $11.38 (after JPY to USD conversion, before shipping) from Amazon Japan recently, along with 3 pairs of Acoustune AET07 for $6.77 and two pairs of JVC Spiral Dot++ (aka EP-FX10 replacement tips) for $20.61. Found out the SednaEarfit Shorts aren't just short, but the material in the cylinder part of them is firmer and acoustically they're pretty different from the SednaEarfit Light pairs I bought from Amazon US not too long ago. (Also the Acoustune AET07 are different than the AET07a and AET08a, which surprised me.) I haven't tried the SednaEarfits on the BLON BL-03 yet, I'll give it a shot at some point (currently using some very inexpensive "hybrid" tips that were $1.50 for a dozen or so pairs from AliExpress on the BL-03 and liking it.)


----------



## cqtek (Nov 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> a bit like KP from the same rig



Really similar, but with less bass. NS5MKII are also much smaller and weigh less.


----------



## SciOC

Otto Motor said:


> We are now at the alpha stage of the KBEAR Diamond...which will be released under the "Trident" brand as TRIDENT DIAMOND. The bass was dialled down - initially by too much, some will have to be added again, but that thing will go into production very soon, initially limited to 250 units (a future collector's item?)...probably on sale sometime in December (I speculate) at an unknown price below $100. Review units to be sent out in early December. Trident only had one model out so far and that was apparently not great.
> 
> As to the Blon BL-03 MKII: need to wait until the first version is sold out.
> 
> I am also trying to find out how to get the SednaEarFit tips in North America and how much they cost. I have a few pairs of their products and their EarFit is useful in that it has a long stem and a low-cut umbrella...exactly what you need to extend the nozzles of theTanchjim Oxygen and the Blon BL-03. But, rumour has it that their pricing is extreme, which makes such tips only worthwhile for very expensive earphones.


I'm kind of surprised DLC is just suddenly taking off. Do you know anything about the Construction process?  Is it similar to berrylium where it's a thin layer that's applied to one or both sides?  Or is it more like the CNT application?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh I bet you it is the same as graphene which is also a carbon based driver. Change the name cus you have to add diamond in there make it more uber sounding. I bet it is the same driver. You guys notice that no one is making earphones now with graphene anymore? The only way to find out is in a chem lab but I doubt anyone is gonna bust open an earphone to check out what the driver really is.

I have been dealing with cables of all sorts lately and. Cables are the same thing. Supposedly high purity yada yada. No one really knows. You can call copper. Crystal copper. Cus it sounds more uber. Truth is no one really knows.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I bet you it is the same as graphene which is also a carbon based driver. Change the name cus you have to add diamond in there make it more uber sounding. I bet it is the same driver. Noticed no one is making earphones now with graphene? The only way to find out is in a chem lab but I doubt anyone is gonna bust open an earphone to check out what the driver really is.


Graphene, carbon nanotubes and diamond are distinct carbon allotropes. Note that "graphene" is clearly misrepresented if you look into the definitions of materials.
What is actually in coatings is a different story. My primary concern would be the continuity and quality of the coatings rather than the materials.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I bet you it is the same as graphene which is also a carbon based driver. Change the name cus you have to add diamond in there make it more uber sounding. I bet it is the same driver. You guys notice that no one is making earphones now with graphene anymore? The only way to find out is in a chem lab but I doubt anyone is gonna bust open an earphone to check out what the driver really is.
> 
> I have been dealing with cables of all sorts lately and. Cables are the same thing. Supposedly high purity yada yada. No one really knows. You can call copper. Crystal copper. Cus it sounds more uber. Truth is no one really knows.



Nope. You just have to put your trust in old Jim.

I got a graphene driver earphone i completely dispel. don't like the sound. i had a DLC driver (MKP) that i was completely underwhelmed with. I have a CNT driver that provides the exact same V shaped extended highs and boosted bass with recessed mids all the CNT's seem to have, then there's the non-descript Sennheiser driver and BIE drivers that i happen to enjoy. So for me it's not so much the driver materials, but how GOOD is it TUNED?! That's the key for me.


----------



## Cevisi

nraymond said:


> I purchased a pack of two pairs of AZLA SednaEarfit Light Short for $11.38 (after JPY to USD conversion, before shipping) from Amazon Japan recently, along with 3 pairs of Acoustune AET07 for $6.77 and two pairs of JVC Spiral Dot++ (aka EP-FX10 replacement tips) for $20.61. Found out the SednaEarfit Shorts aren't just short, but the material in the cylinder part of them is firmer and acoustically they're pretty different from the SednaEarfit Light pairs I bought from Amazon US not too long ago. (Also the Acoustune AET07 are different than the AET07a and AET08a, which surprised me.) I haven't tried the SednaEarfits on the BLON BL-03 yet, I'll give it a shot at some point (currently using some very inexpensive "hybrid" tips that were $1.50 for a dozen or so pairs from AliExpress on the BL-03 and liking it.)



Can you tell more about the acustic difference between azla light and normal and maybe compare to aet7 ?


----------



## Slater (Nov 22, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I bet you it is the same as graphene which is also a carbon based driver. Change the name cus you have to add diamond in there make it more uber sounding. I bet it is the same driver. You guys notice that no one is making earphones now with graphene anymore? The only way to find out is in a chem lab but I doubt anyone is gonna bust open an earphone to check out what the driver really is.
> 
> I have been dealing with cables of all sorts lately and. Cables are the same thing. Supposedly high purity yada yada. No one really knows. You can call copper. Crystal copper. Cus it sounds more uber. Truth is no one really knows.



Uhhh yeah.

You guys need to read this to see what's truly up with the so-called 'graphene' drivers. They're a joke.

http://www.loudspeakerindustrysourc...raphene-in-commercial-loudspeaker-products-93

The pieces of graphene aren't even connected together in a continuous lattice (which is theoretically the whole point of how graphene is supposed to work, and what gives graphene its stiffness).

Instead, these ChiFi ‘graphene’ drivers are nothing more than a few flakes of graphene (or even graphite) mixed in with an adhesive, which is then sprayed onto a very cheap/basic mylar diaphragm driver. There is no actual arrangement of graphene into a lattice, and in fact, there so few flakes used that they don’t even touch each other. It’s nothing more than a few pieces of ‘dirt’ here and there.



It's like a cupcake that only has 4 rainbow sprinkles on it.

Instead of this:


It's really this:


It not only does nothing, it actually makes driver performance *worse* in many cases.

I sure hope DLC and CNT drivers aren't the same sham.


----------



## DynamicEars

nraymond said:


> I purchased a pack of two pairs of AZLA SednaEarfit Light Short for $11.38 (after JPY to USD conversion, before shipping) from Amazon Japan recently, along with 3 pairs of Acoustune AET07 for $6.77 and two pairs of JVC Spiral Dot++ (aka EP-FX10 replacement tips) for $20.61. Found out the SednaEarfit Shorts aren't just short, but the material in the cylinder part of them is firmer and acoustically they're pretty different from the SednaEarfit Light pairs I bought from Amazon US not too long ago. (Also the Acoustune AET07 are different than the AET07a and AET08a, which surprised me.) I haven't tried the SednaEarfits on the BLON BL-03 yet, I'll give it a shot at some point (currently using some very inexpensive "hybrid" tips that were $1.50 for a dozen or so pairs from AliExpress on the BL-03 and liking it.)





Cevisi said:


> Can you tell more about the acustic difference between azla light and normal and maybe compare to aet7 ?



be aware there are 2 types of Sedna Short as I explained before

there are Sedna Short Light and Sedna Short (original), with Sedna Short Light, material is softer, but Sedna Short (original) with black and blue color, they are using same material (firmer) with original sedna.
So behind the word "Sedna" explains them all : 
"Short" to indicate they have short stem
"Light" to indicate they have light color with softer material

Sedna = original sedna, long stem, firm material (black umbrella with grey stem)
sedna light = long stem, softer material (transparent umbrella with grey stem)
sedna short = short stem, firm material (black umbrella with blue stem)
sedna light short = short stem, softer material (transparent umbrella with blue stem)

are you comparing them right?

If yes I can get your point because stem part are shorter thus you perceive them as firmer, with original one also firmer on bottom part, they just "cut" the upper part (softer one) to made them shorter. Acoustically they are a bit different since the longer one made a longer resonance tube

And with AET07 they are more different because stem are harder and very firm, like mandarin symbio. harder materials made resonance  more sharp. I like the sound for  AET07, they have details that doesn't absorbed at all.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> We are now at the alpha stage of the KBEAR Diamond...which will be released under the "Trident" brand as TRIDENT DIAMOND. The bass was dialled down - initially by too much, some will have to be added again, but that thing will go into production very soon, initially limited to 250 units (a future collector's item?)...probably on sale sometime in December (I speculate) at an unknown price below $100. Review units to be sent out in early December. Trident only had one model out so far and that was apparently not great.
> 
> As to the Blon BL-03 MKII: need to wait until the first version is sold out.
> 
> I am also trying to find out how to get the SednaEarFit tips in North America and how much they cost. I have a few pairs of their products and their EarFit is useful in that it has a long stem and a low-cut umbrella...exactly what you need to extend the nozzles of theTanchjim Oxygen and the Blon BL-03. But, rumour has it that their pricing is extreme, which makes such tips only worthwhile for very expensive earphones.


Trident Diamond...now the secret is out: Leather case, 8-core copper cable (not silver-plated copper), the right tips...$79. When I listened to the first Beta without having any idea whatsoever of the suggested price, I was hoping for $70 as a real deal. They could have done it but not with a good cable and a leather case. The price is right imo. But I think an earphone should be working ootb, hence I also suggested the right tips. Blon BL-03, BQEYZ Spring 1, KBEAR hi7, NiceHCK NX7, TRN V90...none of these worked well ootb, be it because of the wrong tips, shoddy cable, short nozzles etc. Why spend $15 on another cable?

What makes this earphone special is its rigid DLC coated diaphragm. A very tight sound for a single DD and also very natural and very well resolving. Timbre is superb. The Diamond beats the Blon BL-03 in tonal accuracy and resolution. But I still love my Blons, too...and will always love them.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Trident Diamond...now the secret is out: Leather case, 8-core SPC cable, the right tips...$79. When I listened to the first Beta without having any idea whatsoever of the suggested price, I was hoping for $70 as a real deal. They could have done it but not with a good cable and a leather case. The price is right imo. But I think an earphone should be working ootb, hence I also suggested the right tips. Blon BL-03, BQEYZ Spring 1, KBEAR hi7, NiceHCK NX7, TRN V90...none of these worked well ootb, be it because of the wrong tips, shoddy cable etc. Why spending $15 on another cable.
> 
> What makes this earphone special is its rigid DLC coated diaphragm. A very tight sound for a single DD and also very natural and very well resolving. Timbre is superb. The Diamond beats the Blon BL-03 in tonal accuracy and resolution. But I still love my Blons, too...and will always love them.



Sounds good. Do u have any FR to share for the Trident Diamond?

Eartips are not an easy issue to fix IMHO. We all have different ear anatomies and there'll always be a subset of folks who will never have good fit OOTB with stock tips. And especially since most of these CHIFI companies make their IEMs for their domestic Chinese market, they would probably have smaller build than the average Westerner.
But maybe during beta testing, they can finetune a selection of tips that have been tested to fit well on the majority of both their local population and Westerners?


----------



## andersos

Otto Motor said:


> Trident Diamond...now the secret is out: Leather case, 8-core copper cable (not silver-plated copper), the right tips...$79. When I listened to the first Beta without having any idea whatsoever of the suggested price, I was hoping for $70 as a real deal. They could have done it but not with a good cable and a leather case. The price is right imo. But I think an earphone should be working ootb, hence I also suggested the right tips. Blon BL-03, BQEYZ Spring 1, KBEAR hi7, NiceHCK NX7, TRN V90...none of these worked well ootb, be it because of the wrong tips, shoddy cable, short nozzles etc. Why spend $15 on another cable?
> 
> What makes this earphone special is its rigid DLC coated diaphragm. A very tight sound for a single DD and also very natural and very well resolving. Timbre is superb. The Diamond beats the Blon BL-03 in tonal accuracy and resolution. But I still love my Blons, too...and will always love them.


Will it be sold on AliExpress?


----------



## Otto Motor

andersos said:


> Will it be sold on AliExpress?


Yes, starting 12/12.


----------



## nraymond

DynamicEars said:


> be aware there are 2 types of Sedna Short as I explained before
> 
> there are Sedna Short Light and Sedna Short (original), with Sedna Short Light, material is softer, but Sedna Short (original) with black and blue color, they are using same material (firmer) with original sedna.
> So behind the word "Sedna" explains them all :
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation - I have the Sedna Light and Sedna Light Short. I had been using the Light on the KZ ZS7, and when I got the Light Short I tried to fit them on the ZS7 but gave up because the stem was so much firmer (I had no trouble fitting the non-Short tips on the ZS7, the end of that stem is much more flexible). I assumed it was because the tips had a different material, but you could be right, it might just be because the Short tips are cut off versions. I'll have to take a closer look!

The Acoustune AET07a have a fairly rigid opaque tube that runs the length of the stem, while in the AET07 the opaque part of the stem transitions to translucent before the end of the tip, and the end is more rounded in shape. AET07 seems to work well to improve the sound of a number of earphones in a way the AET07a doesn't, so I'd say AET07 is the more versatile tip (I have yet to find a good use for the AET08a, which just seem to make the bass too boomy on everything I try, without raising the sub-bass at all).


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Dsnuts said:


> So its not only the budget fi segment making waves. High end got a shot in the arm. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...oil-diaphragm-flagship-dynamic-in-ear.919227/
> 
> Daym. Time to see what the going rate is on selling a middle aged kidney in fairly good condition in the black market.
> 
> As good as the recent Chi fi dynamic earphones have been. How about a pure Beryllium driver.





Dani157 said:


> Dayum! Even my fairly young alcohol infested kidney wouldn't be able to buy that! $1699 is too steep but those Andromeda fanboys will surely salivate at this.



Save your kidneys, folks! We're still making affordable stuff too! Case in point: the DK-2001 and DM-480.


----------



## citral23

Slater said:


> Uhhh yeah.
> 
> You guys need to read this to see what's truly up with the so-called 'graphene' drivers. They're a joke.
> 
> ...



I've seen a titanium carbon diamond "like" earbud driver lately on AE.

Welcome to chifi hell...

Makes you ponder about "high purity" copper, among other stuff.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 22, 2019)

Another 2+2 Beta that needed tuning. No idea what brand, price etc. as I got it from my co-tuner. Great timbre, good air, good dynamics, slightly on the bright side without being fatiguing. Was glued to it part of the afternoon listening to Max Bruch's violin concerto. Very organic for an iem with BAs. And nice and small.

Issues: with the included cable, the sound was flat and muffled (wrong impedance?). I attached the copper cable that came with the iBasso IT01, which blew some life into these iems. Can't go wrong with copper, I have always preferred copper also for speaker cables. The other issue is that they work well with SpinFits (CP-145). No fitting stock tips included with the Beta. Hence the manufacturer will have to think about tips. Also, the earpieces are not quite spectacular in their design...but I was told these are not the final design, which will be alloy.

P.S. The first iteration was way too bright, this one is ready to go imo (once the issues have been solved).



Spoiler: FR (IEC711) by co-tuner


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> I've seen a titanium carbon diamond "like" earbud driver lately on AE.
> 
> Welcome to chifi hell...
> 
> Makes you ponder about "high purity" copper, among other stuff.



haha, nice!

I was actually holding out for the aggregated diamond nanorod drivers (the hardest material known to mankind).

https://www.iom3.org/materials-worl...rial-month-aggregated-diamond-nanorods-carbon


----------



## CactusPete23

Slater said:


> haha, nice!
> 
> I was actually holding out for the aggregated diamond nanorod drivers (the hardest material known to mankind).
> 
> https://www.iom3.org/materials-worl...rial-month-aggregated-diamond-nanorods-carbon


@Slater You seem to know a lot about driver and Iem design and tuning !
Is it the hardness that is most important?  Or the combination of high "Stiffness", and lowest density ?  Stiff enough to prevent deformation under load, and light enough to move fast and with less power?   Sounded like DUNU was playing with varying the stiffness of their DDs with varying beryllium coatings on 1 or 2 sides and/or the thickness of the BE coating(s).
 I suppose that Stiffness might be related to Hardness?   A polymer or metal "Foam" might be another way to achieve stiffness and low density.  Hollow voids to reduce density....  That is,  Until we can actually "nanoprint" specific hollow structural designs on drivers.

Sorry, this probably does not belong in this thread. Your comment got be thinking about "best materials" for New DD's to be Discovered.


----------



## citral23

jon parker said:


> I know what your saying  but c'mon. I am a grown ass man - I'm quite capable of knowing what my cables sound like !?!
> Sorry you can't trust yourself...Can only imagine how difficult its gonna be to find a long term loving trustworthy relationship
> Also..genuine question...is that from what you have read OR perhaps from your own experience?



I did not really want to answer this, not sure exactly why, but now I think I know. Are you selling premium cables, by any chance?


----------



## jon parker (Nov 23, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I did not really want to answer this, not sure exactly why, but now I think I know. Are you selling premium cables, by any chance?



Nothing personal, I just get tired of people telling others they are wrong or giving opinions based on what they have read or thinking that they are right, based on NOT having experienced what the other person may be saying. Just makes no sense to me. To use an analogy..
If we are going for a walk and I find it warm but you find it cool neither of us is wrong. Both our experiences are valid and I certainly wouldn't be arrogant enough to tell you you are wrong or to demean what you are experiencing
Its very easy to dismiss other peoples experiences ONLY because they are not in accord with your own.
I just prefer people to be open to discussion about different experiences rather than just tell them they are wrong :/

Speaking of cables - are there cables that are a total rip off? Im sure there are. A lot of audio stuff is WAY over priced. 
You wont like me for this but I just swopped a cheapish cable with a more expensive 8 core copper cable on a BA iem and immediately found a fuller warmer sound


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Just posted my review of the Spheres. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-sphere.24054/reviews#review-22924
> 
> Turns out these guys are nothing like the Aliquicktoexpress earphones. This is their first iem and their first earphone in 2 years. They took some time to make this one and it shows. I had some fun writing this one. Just got the new DX160 which synergizes really well with the spheres.


Thank you for the enthusiastically positive review!
I meant to ask: 6 Ohm is not a typo, right? Do you know portable DAPs that have the specs to drive the loads below 8 Ohms? I could not find these data for DX160, as well as internal impedance (I am very much interested in DX160 as a next DAP).


----------



## citral23 (Nov 23, 2019)

So basically we agree, as I didn't like someone saying that if they didn't hear a difference between cables they were wrong.

I can hear the difference in microphonics between cables, that's easy to spot. I can't however hear a difference between a decent quality pure copper cable and a decent quality silver plated cable in terms of soundstage, bass quantity/quality etc as some report.

I tried, but I am not able to discern minuscule differences between them anyway, as I don't have 2 identical iems or earbuds I could attach different cables to, and listen back and forth within 3 seconds before losing my listening memory.

I must say my brain could easily accept the idea that copper sounds rounder and silver brighter given their visual nature but I've chosen to discard the theory until proven, given that my brain doesn't think electrons behave differently and reorganize themselves traveling different cables, to "make the sound fuller, allowing the notes to sport an exquisite liquid quality while retaining their definition, allowing a lush musical experience yet unmatched by less expensive cables" to mimic the snake oil sellers jargon.


----------



## jon parker

citral23 said:


> So basically we agree, as I didn't like someone saying that if they didn't hear a difference between cables they were wrong.
> 
> I can hear the difference in microphonics between cables, that's easy to spot. I can't however hear a difference between a decent quality pure copper cable and a decent quality silver plated cable in terms of soundstage, bass quantity/quality etc as some report.
> 
> ...



 Cool. End of the day - we hear what we hear and who can deny that?. Sometimes on Head-fi people 'seem' to get annoyed or upset if your own experiences are different to their own..sometimes demanding proof from you ?1?
It can be frustrating if you hear something and someone else doesn't and its easy on forums to be misunderstood or to get your point across in the way you intended

I very much take your point that more expensive is not always going to make a huge or even sometimes any difference and I think you are right in that there are companies out there charging silly prices for what may be a tiny difference. 

Im also not sure if everyone listens in the same way either? Maybe some people just love music enjoying it as a whole where as other enjoy the details, timbre etc etc so if that is true then I can see how the latter might well pick up on certain characteristics that the music lover might miss ?

I hear what you are saying about not hearing certain differences in cables. 
There was a famous sound engineer who said of his 40 year career, it was only in the last few years that he finally understood what good bass was!!
The more I think about it, the type of qualities that you mention above are also not obvious necessarily as they would somewhat appear differently with different albums! 
To be honest - I heard an immediate and big change in the 'quality' switching between the stock cable of the Tin Audio P1 and an ISN 16 core copper cable BUT I then heard little to no difference with a different IEM ! Im not sure what that means other than Sometimes it appears to me that certain cables with certain can make an audible difference but then again sometime not

'Quality' is difficult to define as well. Ive been a sound engineer for many years and the more I listen the more I find I learn and discover and keep learning and experiencing!
Maybe because I have to listen very closely to audio in my job I hear or perceive more subtle changes than someone who is just a music lover? 
Also, I listen in a quiet room with no external distractions so maybe this helps to focus on the types of details or nuances that we are discussing here ?

All I can say is that the more I delve into the world of audio the more magical it seems


----------



## nraymond

jon parker said:


> To use an analogy..
> If we are going for a walk and I find it warm but you find it cool neither of us is wrong. Both our experiences are valid and I certainly wouldn't be arrogant enough to tell you you are wrong or to demean what you are experiencing
> Its very easy to dismiss other peoples experiences ONLY because they are not in accord with your own.
> I just prefer people to be open to discussion about different experiences rather than just tell them they are wrong :/



Let’s continue this analogy - some people want to know the actual temperature in addition to or instead of how warm or cool someone is, especially if they are trying to figure out how to dress. Reason being, if someone else’s metabolism is different from theirs, whether that person is warm or cool won’t be a lot of help (unless they know the personal offset to apply to that person’s cool or warm to derive a value that works for them). Things like time of day that you’re listening, ear structure, hearing acuity, and how affected someone’s hearing is to visual stimuli like the color and shape of cables is their “sound metabolism”. Make sense?


----------



## jon parker

nraymond said:


> Let’s continue this analogy - some people want to know the actual temperature in addition to or instead of how warm or cool someone is, especially if they are trying to figure out how to dress. Reason being, if someone else’s metabolism is different from theirs, whether that person is warm or cool won’t be a lot of help (unless they know the personal offset to apply to that person’s cool or warm to derive a value that works for them). Things like time of day that you’re listening, ear structure, hearing acuity, and how affected someone’s hearing is to visual stimuli like the color and shape of cables is their “sound metabolism”. Make sense?



Excellent continuation.  
There are so many factors that come into play by the time the music is heard. For some reason I have eargasms listening to music very late at night...not so much in the afternoons . . . very inconvenient. 
The more I explore topics like this the more interesting the whole process of listening/hearing audio becomes


----------



## PhonoPhi

jon parker said:


> Cool. End of the day - we hear what we hear and who can deny that?. Sometimes on Head-fi people 'seem' to get annoyed or upset if your own experiences are different to their own..sometimes demanding proof from you ?1?
> It can be frustrating if you hear something and someone else doesn't and its easy on forums to be misunderstood or to get your point across in the way you intended
> 
> I very much take your point that more expensive is not always going to make a huge or even sometimes any difference and I think you are right in that there are companies out there charging silly prices for what may be a tiny difference.
> ...


Then we see what we see, right?
I see the Earth flat then.
At the same time, I know about the scientific evidence and can just laugh at those who are trying to sell the salvation tools not to fall from the edges of the so commonly perceivable flat Earth


----------



## jon parker

PhonoPhi said:


> Then we see what we see, right?
> I see the Earth flat then.
> At the same time, I know about the scientific evidence and can just laugh at those who are trying to sell the salvation tools not to fall from the edges of the so commonly perceivable flat Earth


 I hear ya
Wait...what...you can buy tools to save you falling off the earth? Do you ermmm have a link?


----------



## yorosello

PhonoPhi said:


> Then we see what we see, right?
> I see the Earth flat then.
> At the same time, I know about the scientific evidence and can just laugh at those who are trying to sell the salvation tools not to fall from the edges of the so commonly perceivable flat Earth


That's hilarious


----------



## PhonoPhi

jon parker said:


> I hear ya
> Wait...what...you can buy tools to save you falling off the earth? Do you ermmm have a link?


You have to contact the Flat Earth Society - they can surely help anyone to ease their mind (and wallet, if needed).
For the cables - the measurements of the sound (air pressure at different frequencies), which are more precise than "the ear can hear it", should show all the difference if it exists.


----------



## Dsnuts

PhonoPhi said:


> Thank you for the enthusiastically positive review!
> I meant to ask: 6 Ohm is not a typo, right? Do you know portable DAPs that have the specs to drive the loads below 8 Ohms? I could not find these data for DX160, as well as internal impedance (I am very much interested in DX160 as a next DAP).






My newest toy. So what you guys are looking at.I am probably the only person on headfi that owns one of these, a new silver special edition DX160. Got lucky. I saw that Penon had a silver which was surprising as I couldn't find a silver DX160 anywhere in the nets. Not only silver but special edition. Had one left so I went for it. 

Owning my share of daps. I can say these have it where it counts. One of the widest stages of any sources I own. Classic Ibasso neutral spacious energetic tuning with great dynamics.  The tuning reminds me of a higher end DX90 which I still own and use. Was the last Ibasso dap I purchased. It is all about their version of the high end sound. Powerful yet does really well with sensitive earphones. My Solaris has a slight hiss but they will hiss on just about anything. No hiss detected using the even lower impedance Spheres or my Zeus. 

I know $400 is not necessarily cheap. But I feel this post is a good example of one of the objectives that we try to do here on the discovery thread. This player is most definitely worth your $400. I feel like I have a high end audio system in my pocket when I am using this thing with no compromises. I was able to load google play store from their app market which is odd considering they say it doesn't come with it. All you have to do is download it. Meaning you can throw on any player you want on it. Fast smooth and best of all extreme sound quality for the money. 

I know there is some chatter about wifi and Bluetooth issues. Both of which I am sure Ibasso will address with new firmwares releases. For me it has been near flawless. It is almost that time of the year when we spend that cash. If you want a great bang for your money player I can't think of a better sounding one than this..Easily one of my best audio choices I have ever done. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I will be getting a pair of these. A little birdie told me. These are gonna compete with all them nice dynamics we have been discussing here on the thread and might surprise more than the collective here. 


Dunu DM-480
Pricing on these are going to be aggressive at $69.  I will most certainly let you all know how it is. My current favorite dynamic earphone is my Ibasso IT01S so we will see how these stack up even though these are much cheaper in the price side of things. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> So I will be getting a pair of these. A little birdie told me. These are gonna compete with all them nice dynamics we have been discussing here on the thread and might surprise more than the collective here.
> 
> 
> Dunu DM-480
> Pricing on these are going to be aggressive at $69.  I will most certainly let you all know how it is. My current favorite dynamic earphone is my Ibasso IT01S so we will see how these stack up even though these are much cheaper in the price side of things. Looking forward to hearing these.


Did they provide any specs?


----------



## yorosello (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm pretty intrigued by the Penon sphere and wanted to try to compare it with my single BA IEM, the Avara Av1s to see which one is the best, but the only way to get them was just through their website. I couldn't find any other store who sell them.

But the Hibiscus, Dunu DM-480 and the Peacock Audio were also in the line. Hmm..


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

Spheres are surprising. Never heard a full range BA actually have full range. lol. I am most definitely a fan of that earphone. Sphere are proprietary Penon iem so no other site will have them.

Dunu DM-480s I only know a bit about, dual dynamics in a isobaric push configuration. Should have a nice spacious presentation with excellent dynamics. The specs which I will reveal soon when I get it. But let me put it this way. Dunu is making a splash and I have a feeling they are going for the jugulars when it comes to sound. It will be interesting what they can pull off in the sub $100 market. This one actually might become one of their best sellers.








Developed in the 1950’s by respected acoustic engineer Harry F. Olson, the potential for isobaric loading to extract low frequency performance from a relatively compact footprint is well known. And while the benefits of isobaric technology are many, design complexities and the costs associated with increased woofer counts and power requirements have limited its wide spread deployment in favor of more traditional and less complex approaches.

VUE has developed a growing range of isobaric based subwoofers that provide provide exceptional low frequency response form a relatively small enclosure using  compound designs for applications where low frequency bandwidth and more accurate bass is more important than lots of pure output and size.

In the VUE al-4SB the use of dual 15-inch divers in a isobaric configuration enables of a very small enclosure (required to match the array footprint of the subcompact al-4 line array system, while providing response down to 45 Hz and twice the power handing of a similar sized single 15 inch system. With the as-418 the use of two pairs of isobaric dual 18-inch drivers provides response down to 22 Hz with better definition and more power handling in a smaller box than most dual 18 inch enclosures on the market.

The isobaric loading method involves the pairing of two woofers into a tightly coupled “iso-pair”. Typically the iso-pair are configured in a cone-to-cone or cone-to-magnet push-pull configuration, with a common body of enclosed air adjoining one side of each diaphragm. The woofers work as if a single unit, with the direct radiation from the front woofer combining with the output of the companion rear woofer in a tuned vented enclosure.

The net result of isobaric loading is that the coupled pair produce the same frequency response in half the box volume that a single speaker of the same type would require. For example, if a woofer is designed for optimal performance in a 1 cu.ft. enclosure, one iso-pair of the same speakers can achieve the same low frequency extension and overall response characteristics in a 0.5 cu.ft. enclosure.

*Isobaric reader I took off the nets. *


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> I'm pretty intrigued by the Penon sphere and wanted to try to compare it with my single BA IEM, the Avara Av1s to see which one is the best, but the only way to get them was just through their website. I couldn't find any other store who sell them.
> 
> But the Hibiscus, Dunu DM-480 and the Peacock Audio were also in the line. Hmm..



Eh, it's their own brand....


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

Just got this bit of specs for the DM-480, sub $100 phone Fr response you usually don't get at the price point.

Frequency Response Range: 5 Hz - 40 kHz (HI-RES Certified)
THD: < 0.5% at 1 kHz
Sensitivity: 105±2 dB at 1 kHz
Resistance: 20 Ω


----------



## jant71

Not buying the DUNU DM-480 being so good. As of late you have to shell out to get good from them. Heck, outside of the Trident I don't think they have had any other sub $100 winners. They have to win us back over big time from them just getting pricier and pricier. Falcon C was lackluster at $219 and this market is tough. Titan 6 hasn't really taken off either. Don't think I am alone at being very cautious on these.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

I will let you all know very soon, I will be getting a pre production model. It might be an early finalized one actually. The foundation is there for a good sound but really it comes down to the tuning.  I am intrigued by their new models and the DM-480 is one of them.

Can't speak for Dunu but it seems they are striving for better and that is all anyone can ask. I think they know it is a tough market now a days especially with the Chi fi market being so aggressive with as many releases as we have seen within the last year.

Who knows.  The sub $100 market is the prove it to me mark. If it sounds great in that segment then I have hopes for their higher end stuff.  We will see.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I will let you all know very soon, I will be getting a pre production model. It might be an early finalized one actually. The foundation is there for a good sound but really it comes down to the tuning.  I am intrigued by their new models and the DM-480 is one of them.
> 
> Can't speak for Dunu but it seems they are striving for better and that is all anyone can ask. I think they know it is a tough market now a days especially with the Chi fi market being so aggressive with as many releases as we have seen within the last year.
> 
> Who knows.  The sub $100 market is the prove it to me mark. If it sounds great in that segment then I have hopes for their higher end stuff.  We will see.


How big are the DDs?   I'm definitely interested in owning a pair of DUNU iems but the Titan 6 sound sort of mediocre from word of mouth, and the new 2001 is past my point of diminishing returns for not offering any truly "unique" tech.


----------



## Viajero

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this bit of specs for the DM-480, sub $100 phone Fr response you usually don't get at the price point.
> 
> Frequency Response Range: 5 Hz - 40 kHz (HI-RES Certified)
> THD: < 0.5% at 1 kHz
> ...


Any info on when it will be available?


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe they will be dual 8mm titanium coated coaxial dynamics in an isoberic push configuration.  Should make for some outstanding low hitting bass. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 23, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Any info on when it will be available?



_Pre-orders start on 11/29, and it starts shipping on 12/25_. I believe it will be on their web site. Will get some more info soon.

pic off of twitter.







I had no idea there was a red version.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have been impressed with Dunu for quite a while now


----------



## Dsnuts

I still have my Titan 1 and DN2000Js. It will be interesting to see how much they have advanced from these.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 23, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Just got this bit of specs for the DM-480, sub $100 phone Fr response you usually don't get at the price point.
> 
> Frequency Response Range: 5 Hz - 40 kHz (HI-RES Certified)
> THD: < 0.5% at 1 kHz
> ...


The price ($69) and specs of DM-480 were announced by Dunu on this site few days ago:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dun...ls-new-product-launches-and-giveaways.919731/


----------



## Ziggomatic

jant71 said:


> Titan 6 hasn't really taken off either. Don't think I am alone at being very cautious on these.



My theory is the T6 didn't take off due to the form factor. There's a lot to like about the sound, so it's too bad. They are my current favorite for rock music.


----------



## jant71

Ziggomatic said:


> My theory is the T6 didn't take off due to the form factor. There's a lot to like about the sound, so it's too bad. They are my current favorite for rock music.



Like SciOC said before, there is some less than stellar word of mouth overall. Titans before had no issue with form factor. I had or heard all of them and they were pretty popular. Was looking forward to what they were dialing in on at the time but then the Falcon C which was a nice jump from the $139 range and wasn't that hot and then the T6 came finally after a while but I was also not convinced enough to buy them. I waited and at $129 bought the Tape which I wear straight down. Was wanting a straight down MMCX to use with BT amp and Fiio Short cable just never wanted to pull the trigger even with the great case they come with


----------



## citral23

It's irrelevant what others think. As humans we tend to discard opposite opinions and look for confirmation bias on what we purchased anyway...

Maturity is understanding why others would not like something we like but not giving a **** and not trying to argue I suppose.


----------



## Slater (Nov 23, 2019)

citral23 said:


> It's irrelevant what others think. As humans we tend to discard opposite opinions and look for confirmation bias on what we purchased anyway...
> 
> Maturity is understanding why others would not like something we like but not giving a **** and not trying to argue I suppose.



I pay particular attention when someone has an opposite opinion as me. It doesn't matter if it's fixing a work problem, a local restaurant, or an opinion on a headphone.

Considering an opposite opinion helps me always keep an open mind, and I often learn a new perspective or a new way of doing something that I might have never thought of before.

At a minimum, I at least respect the fact that not everyone thinks the same or feels the same as me. I have always taught my kid from a young age that everyone is entitled to their own opinion (no matter how political or polarizing), even if it is not the same as your belief.

I guess like you said that is a maturity thing.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 23, 2019)

Slater said:


> I pay particular attention when someone has an opposite opinion as me. It doesn't matter if it's fixing a work problem, a local restaurant, or an opinion on a headphone.
> 
> Considering an opposite opinion helps me always keep an open mind, and I often learn a new perspective or a new way of doing something that I might have never thought of before.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same camp, for example audio reviews.org doesn't think highly of the moondrop kanas pro, which is something I discovered late.

There are many ways to cop with 3 different people telling you that your beloved iem sucks :

- those people have bad taste (discard on fallacious argument)

- I'm angry at this website (let's sperge in comments like a 12 years old on YouTube)

- I have better hearing than them, they don't know what they're talking about (let's pose as "I'm a sound engineer and musician with diagnosed OCD", as if it has anything to do with judging iems)

- They are right, my item sucks (I'm a sheep without self-esteem and blindly believe what others say)

- It's their right to dislike it, and I somehow acknowledge their points, yet I personally find it enjoyable and don't find their cons a problem for my own taste (maturity)


----------



## Viajero

Ziggomatic said:


> My theory is the T6 didn't take off due to the form factor. There's a lot to like about the sound, so it's too bad. They are my current favorite for rock music.


I actually like that form factor. It makes it easy to put into your ears quickly.


----------



## CoFire

Massdrop has the MEE Audio Pinnacle P2 on sale for $25 normally $100. I think last year around this time they could be had for $42. They feature a 10 mm dynamic driver with a copper clad aluminum voice coil (from the specs). I can't find any info on the driver technology.

Does anyone know how they compare to the current host of DDs? (BLON BL-03, CNT1, IT01, No 3...) Curious on these. I can't find anything too exciting about them. Considering them as a gift but for $25, your in BL-03 territory!

Thanks!


----------



## SciOC

citral23 said:


> I'm in the same camp, for example audio reviews.org doesn't think highly of the moondrop kanas pro, which is something I discovered late.
> 
> There are many ways to cop with 3 different people telling you that your beloved iem sucks :
> 
> ...



I'd love to try the Titan 6 but it's a bit more expensive than others I want to try like the form 1.1, hibiscus and no.3 so it's not high on my list to acquire (although I'm always looking for trades on my chifi gear).....
One note on OCD though.  It can make you HATE Something that has a very minor flaw that most people wouldn't care less about, or put way, way to much importance on tiny little things, it's basically what drives the high end market.....  

That's the obsessive part. the compulsive part makes you collect all the pairs and scientifically process your listening and crave it.  I just got my **** Pro about a week ago and I'm already"bored" and need something new.  Waiting for my 11.11 purchases is hard.

The problem is that people don't seem to account for taste in audio, as if for some reason your taste in what you hear it's any different than your, well, sense of taste in other aspects.  Some people like onions, some don't.  Some people think Donald Trump is a stable genius, some don't.  Taste is extremely important, and extremely varied.  There's simply no reason to be a snob about it or say your opinion is better.


----------



## SciOC

Viajero said:


> I actually like that form factor. It makes it easy to put into your ears quickly.


It looks a lot like the **** pro form factor, which I actually wear upside down for over the ear.  Is it possible we wear it like that?  It's one of the timings that's tamed my interest in it.  I just don't like having the cable go straight down, I like having my ear as strain relief.


----------



## chickenmoon

CoFire said:


> Massdrop has the MEE Audio Pinnacle P2 on sale for $25 normally $100. I think last year around this time they could be had for $42. They feature a 10 mm dynamic driver with a copper clad aluminum voice coil (from the specs). I can't find any info on the driver technology.
> 
> Does anyone know how they compare to the current host of DDs? (BLON BL-03, CNT1, IT01, No 3...) Curious on these. I can't find anything too exciting about them. Considering them as a gift but for $25, your in BL-03 territory!
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a used P2 for £30 or 35 a year ago or so and I thought they were meh for the money I spent. BL-03 is significantly better than P2 IMHO.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 23, 2019)

SciOC said:


> I'd love to try the Titan 6 but it's a bit more expensive than others I want to try like the form 1.1, hibiscus and no.3 so it's not high on my list to acquire (although I'm always looking for trades on my chifi gear).....
> One note on OCD though.  It can make you HATE Something that has a very minor flaw that most people wouldn't care less about, or put way, way to much importance on tiny little things, it's basically what drives the high end market.....
> 
> That's the obsessive part. the compulsive part makes you collect all the pairs and scientifically process your listening and crave it.  I just got my **** Pro about a week ago and I'm already"bored" and need something new.  Waiting for my 11.11 purchases is hard.
> ...



I know a thing or two about OCD as my gf and her mother have it. Let me get this straight out of the way, gear acquisition syndrome has literally nothing to do with it, and it does not in any way make one's opinion relevant about audio gear, as what ticks one OCD person is completely different from another OCD person. Just as "I'm musician" is a poor argument for trying to pretend you make good reviews. What if you're a musician for Justin Bieber? Or the bassist of a crappy Elton John local cover band? Does that qualify you for reviewing Meze audio products? A bit tired of this current trend of everyone having OCD and being a musician or a retired sound engineer tbh.

You can find whatever excuse you like about having too much gear and being obsessed about the next purchase, but true OCD is more about verifying twice that the door is locked and flushing the toilets automatically when you enter the bathroom than spending all your money on iems vOv

(Sorry if you're a genuine OCD person and didn't ask for the bashing, but I'm getting tired of the recent wave of suddenly everyone having OCD, while I myself live with someone having true OCD and knowing those ppl are usurping something that is not super funny to make themselves look like they have authority on a subject or as an excuse for buying everything)


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> Eh, it's their own brand....


I know but maybe they can sell them via aliexpress?


----------



## Ziggomatic

Viajero said:


> I actually like that form factor. It makes it easy to put into your ears quickly.



I'm with you. Seems most people favor over-ear nowadays, though.


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> What if you're a musician for Justin Bieber?



To be fair, that kid has a great songwriting production team, you can be sure the musicians behind him (whether we like the song or not) know about good sound


----------



## SciOC

citral23 said:


> I know a thing or two about OCD as my gf and her mother have it. Let me get this straight out of the way, gear acquisition syndrome has literally nothing to do with it, and it does not in any way make one's opinion relevant about audio gear, as what ticks one OCD person is completely different from another OCD person. Just as "I'm musician" is a poor argument for trying to pretend you make good reviews. What if you're a musician for Justin Bieber? Or the bassist of a crappy Elton John local cover band? Does that qualify you for reviewing Meze audio products? A bit tired of this current trend of everyone having OCD and being a musician or a retired sound engineer tbh.
> 
> You can find whatever excuse you like about having too much gear and being obsessed about the next purchase, but true OCD is more about verifying twice that the door is locked and flushing the toilets automatically when you enter the bathroom than spending all your money on iems vOv
> 
> (Sorry if you're a genuine OCD person and didn't ask for the bashing, but I'm getting tired of the recent wave of suddenly everyone having OCD, while I myself live with someone having true OCD and knowing those ppl are usurping something that is not super funny to make themselves look like they have authority on a subject or as an excuse for buying everything)


No offense taken, I have diagnosed, medicated OCD and consider this hobby to be a semi positive outlet for me to focus my OCD versus rabies or mouse turds (literally).  So I have a bit of an opinion on the matter and wish OCD was understood better.

Compulsive behaviors, as you've mentioned, are one aspect of OCD, usually people both have obsessive ruminations where they can't stop or get rid of certain irrational thoughts, and compulsive behaviors that alleviate the anxiety related to the obsessions but are ultimately somewhere between dehabilitating and just annoying (severity is usually measured by the amount of disruption to ones life).

As one of my doctor's said, everyone had obsessions, but compulsions are what differentiate those with OCD.

My compulsions honestly have more to do with checking Ali and Amazon 100 times a day for new coupons or price changes on products than actual listening behavior, although I have some shall we say, "procedures" there too.

This doesn't make my opinion on audio gear more valid than anyone else, but there is a certain rigor that I apply to the hobby out of my mental illness that a casual listener may not.  This stuff is important to me on a very basic level.  Again, there is so much more importance in personal preferences, taste, anatomy, etcetera, but OCD has me all in on this and I really, REALLY care about this stuff, and consider it to be at least, a somewhat harmless outlet for OCD.


----------



## SciOC

chinmie said:


> To be fair, that kid has a great songwriting production team, you can be sure the musicians behind him (whether we like the song or not) know about good sound


His really early stuff also showed so much natural talent that it hurts to see how it turned out.  This happens everywhere though.  Jon Jones in MMA, Johnny Manziel in football.  I guess you should just avoid J names.


----------



## superuser1

You lost me at Beiber


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

HungryPanda said:


> I have been impressed with Dunu for quite a while now


That's not saying a lot.


----------



## CoFire

superuser1 said:


> You lost me at Beiber



Lost or had?


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> I bought a used P2 for £30 or 35 a year ago or so and I thought they were meh for the money I spent. BL-03 is significantly better than P2 IMHO.


What is your favourite iem now?


----------



## Gee Simpson (Nov 23, 2019)

@SciOC

Off topic, I know but I have severe OCD, depresses the crap out of me but not much I can do about it  Not enough research has been put into this, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## yorosello

Wow Audiosense T800 have DHL as their free shipping option? :0


----------



## yorosello

Can anyone recommend me a good entry DAP/DAC that ranged between $100-$200 and preferably neutral sounding. I was eyeing the Shanling M2x but still wanted to know if there were other option for me to choose


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good entry DAP/DAC that ranged between $100-$200 and preferably neutral sounding. I was eyeing the Shanling M2x but still wanted to know if there were other option for me to choose


A smaller form factor option:


----------



## CoFire

I'm the spirit of that same request, can anyone recommend a good DAP under $50 that fits easily in a pocket? I'm looking for gifts for my nephews.

Thanks!


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> A smaller form factor option:


Looks good & tidal supported too hmm


----------



## jon parker

yorosello said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good entry DAP/DAC that ranged between $100-$200 and preferably neutral sounding. I was eyeing the Shanling M2x but still wanted to know if there were other option for me to choose


Try the Hidiz Ap80 - Great price for a DAP with a Sabre ESS Dac chip
Only $140 - https://www.hidizs.net/products/ap80


----------



## yorosello

jon parker said:


> Try the Hidiz Ap80 - Great price for a DAP with a Sabre ESS Dac chip
> Only $140 - https://www.hidizs.net/products/ap80


Yea, that one got my attention too


----------



## jon parker

yorosello said:


> Yea, that one got my attention too


 Actually, for the budget you have the iBasso DX80 is within your grasp - another superb player


----------



## yorosello (Nov 24, 2019)

jon parker said:


> Actually, for the budget you have the iBasso DX80 is within your grasp - another superb player


Let me check :-D

Update: after doing some thinking, I decided not to buy a dedicated DAP in the meantime, because if I look back, my set up had been pretty decent at this point. I have my Shanling UP2 to back up my phone while using the bit perfect on UAPP to bypass the android audio driver to stream Hi-Res & MQA tracks from Tidal with no problem. The only thing I need maybe upgrading my SD Card


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good entry DAP/DAC that ranged between $100-$200 and preferably neutral sounding. I was eyeing the Shanling M2x but still wanted to know if there were other option for me to choose


https://ap80pro.hidizs.net/


----------



## SciOC

I'm looking for a backup DAP with a 4.4mm out.  Anyone aware of any decent, cheaper options than the hiby r5 or ibasso dx160?


----------



## zachmal (Nov 24, 2019)

Gee Simpson said:


> @SciOC
> 
> Off topic, I know but I have severe OCD, depresses the crap out of me but not much I can do about it  Not enough research has been put into this, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.



off topic as well

I had some really bad OCD at times as well and it's an over-identification with the mind, thoughts (or even words !), beliefs and need of control towards the external, material world which is a reflection of the internal state of your mind ([in]security, control, approval [?])

In that regard I can recommend the practice of Mindfullness (it didn't turn out like I had anticipated and is something entirely else but much better), book: "*Full Catastrophe Living: Using the Wisdom of Your Body and Mind to Face Stress, Pain, and Illness*"

also further helping with inquiring and questioning the "truth" behind "your" thoughts, emotions, beliefs is "*Loving What Is: Four Questions That Can Change Your Life*" by Byron Katie

the rigid structure and construct of an OCD / neurotic mind is really limiting, like a (golden - feeling like it, at times) cage or even prison - most people probably assume that it can never be escaped or resolved, improved - but it couldn't be further from the (actual) truth

there's so many possibilities (and ways) to grow and change, it's ridiculous - we just haven't been told and aren't aware of it in the first place due to education(al system), media, etc.

On topic

I'm getting some mad OCD at times dealing with chi-fi and other audiophile stuff, compulsively checking the forums and FB groups, etc. for new stuff every few minutes,

calming and re-assuring I've the newest and best or made the right decisions in getting certain IEMs, cables, tips, etc. to get the best possible sound quality or having to buy more ...


Looking forward to the BLON mk2 and others, btw. the end of the year and the new year will be lit ! 

What a time to be alive !


----------



## jon parker

zachmal said:


> off topic as well
> 
> I had some really bad OCD at times as well and it's an over-identification with the mind, thoughts (or even words !), beliefs and need of control towards the external, material world which is a reflection of the internal state of your mind ([in]security, control, approval [?])
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing zachmal. I find it helpful to have some understanding of this rather than just the cliche'd 'turning lightbulbs off and on 20 times every time you leave a room' !
There is indeed a lot out there to discover


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> What is your favourite iem now?



I don't think I have a single favorite but I'm really digging the Ourart Wine right now.

I thought you were done and dusted with the CKR100, itching for something new/different?


----------



## Gee Simpson

zachmal said:


> In that regard I can recommend the practice of Mindfullness (it didn't turn out like I had anticipated and is something entirely else but much better), book: "*Full Catastrophe Living: Using the Wisdom of Your Body and Mind to Face Stress, Pain, and Illness*"
> 
> also further helping with inquiring and questioning the "truth" behind "your" thoughts, emotions, beliefs is "*Loving What Is: Four Questions That Can Change Your Life*" by Byron Katie



Thanks


----------



## Jackpot77

jant71 said:


> Not buying the DUNU DM-480 being so good. As of late you have to shell out to get good from them. Heck, outside of the Trident I don't think they have had any other sub $100 winners. They have to win us back over big time from them just getting pricier and pricier. Falcon C was lackluster at $219 and this market is tough. Titan 6 hasn't really taken off either. Don't think I am alone at being very cautious on these.





SciOC said:


> How big are the DDs?   I'm definitely interested in owning a pair of DUNU iems but the Titan 6 sound sort of mediocre from word of mouth, and the new 2001 is past my point of diminishing returns for not offering any truly "unique" tech.





Ziggomatic said:


> My theory is the T6 didn't take off due to the form factor. There's a lot to like about the sound, so it's too bad. They are my current favorite for rock music.





jant71 said:


> Like SciOC said before, there is some less than stellar word of mouth overall. Titans before had no issue with form factor. I had or heard all of them and they were pretty popular. Was looking forward to what they were dialing in on at the time but then the Falcon C which was a nice jump from the $139 range and wasn't that hot and then the T6 came finally after a while but I was also not convinced enough to buy them. I waited and at $129 bought the Tape which I wear straight down. Was wanting a straight down MMCX to use with BT amp and Fiio Short cable just never wanted to pull the trigger even with the great case they come with



Personally I really like the T6. If you like the sort of warm and bassy W shape of some of the Campfire Audio models like Lyra2 then this is in the same ballpark technically. The only thing that stood out from being a slam dunk there is the short decay/splash on hi hats and cymbals, but otherwise it's a really enjoyable and decent technical performer for the price.

Their higher end models like the DK-4001 recently have been capable of using blows with stuff like the Andromeda , and the cable with interchangeable connectors is excellent, so hope the new models continue the same vein of quality.


----------



## praxis22

Gee Simpson said:


> @SciOC
> 
> Off topic, I know but I have severe OCD, depresses the crap out of me but not much I can do about it  Not enough research has been put into this, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.



There is a supplement that may be useful, called Ashgawandha (an Ayurvedic) Which has been extensively studied, used for thousands of years, and is very good for stress, depression and anxiety. I take it every day. I also practice Stoicism, (I have a high stress wife/life) So you may want to check those out. Links:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3252722/ (the NIH is the US National Institute of Health, a Government body) 
https://examine.com/supplements/ashwagandha/ (examine.com is where geeks and bodyhackers go to read all about drug interactions for any given substance.molecule. Seriously, they even have a page on testosterone.) 
https://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Marcus-Aurelius-Antoninus-Emperor-ebook/dp/B004TIKXCE (A free copy of the George Long translation of "Meditations" from Amazon). One of the foundational works of Stoicism, and a quick read, but a deep one. The last of the five good emperors of Rome, and a decent man, (with a difficult wife/life) by all accounts. He's speaking to himself. But if you you read it, he's speaking directly to you.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 25, 2019)

Jackpot77 said:


> Personally I really like the T6. If you like the sort of warm and bassy W shape of some of the Campfire Audio models like Lyra2 then this is in the same ballpark technically. The only thing that stood out from being a slam dunk there is the short decay/splash on hi hats and cymbals, but otherwise it's a really enjoyable and decent technical performer for the price.



Yes, like I said less than stellar. More up and down and they certainly seem solid but not standing out. Some of the treble thing and a little about the bass reach and difference in decay in bass notes and treble hurting overall coherency. Mostly I resisted them due to the reported signature. Sounds like they went, for me, too much the other way. Titan1 was one way and had stuff too like. They started going the other way with the 3 and 5 then went with the T6 signature.

I did want more of a a slam dunk though  1,3,5 and 6 and they still didn't slam dunk it and had a couple of troubling quirks to the sound. I can be a hard marker but don't think so on what was really the fourth try in the series not counting the cheaper ES. All the Be talk and a decent wait for a "decent technical performer".

As far the the DM-480, I still say they I'm not convinced yet. Of course they will be well built, they look good, I am sure they will be solid but would be nice if they were a BLON-like slam dunk, have to have sort of thing. Don't want to hear "I like my V90" better or "still like the BLON more", for "$10 more the Form 1.1 is a better performer", etc.. Not sure DUNU will makes something that people would choose over the T6 being cheaper and performing as well. Nothing wrong with a good and solid performer. As always happy to be proven wrong and want to own one of them but not convinced yet they will make a standout at $69.


----------



## Jackpot77

jant71 said:


> Yes, like I said less than stellar. More up and down and they certainly seem solid but not standing out. Some of the treble thing and a little about the bass reach and difference in decay in bass notes and treble hurting overall coherency. Mostly I resisted them due to the reported signature. Sounds like they went, for me, too much the other way. Titan1 was one way and had stuff too like. They started going the other way with the 3 and 5 then went with the T6 signature.
> 
> I did want more of a a slam dunk though  1,3,5 and 6 and they still didn't slam dunk it and had a couple of troubling quirks to the sound. I can be a hard marker but don't think so on what was really the fourth try in the series not counting the cheaper ES. All the Be talk and a decent wait for a "decent technical performer".



Guess it depends what you are expecting from the price bracket. The clarity and resolution is actually pretty good, but isn't "in your face" due to the bass. I find them picking out details that my higher end gear usually captures, but just with less emphasis due to the weightier signature. Bass is fairly defined and tight, so it's not like it's a sloppy basshead kind of sig either 

Don't have any experience with the previous Titan models, so don't know how much of a departure this is, but for a pick up and play IEM, I think they deserve their price in the current market. Again, not familiar with a lot of the newer chifi bang for buck kings, so may just be that my expectations are lower. 

As always, preference plays a big part, and these are also pitched squarely in my sweet spot for tuning (warm, north of neutral bass, good vocals, smooth treble). Can definitely understand why they won't be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Strat1117 (Nov 25, 2019)

This goes under the category of ‘new to me’, because it is hardly new to the community, but there may be others in my situation. Short background - I have been in the audio hobby for more than 40 years, primarily a tube analog guy, but focused on high end stereo equipment. Headphones and associated gear were considered mere ancillaries, and I lived happily with a pair of Sennheiser HD580 Precisions and a creek obh-11 with a creek obh-2 ps for most of the past 30 years. About a year ago I finally became interested in streaming audio, and in my learning about that, of course, I started reading more and more about headphones and related gear and became more and more intrigued. But, of course, at first, I was more interested in the amps than the headphones, and I have accumulated a couple of Bursons and a Schiit Lyr, as well as some very nice for the price audioengine gear.

Last week, I finally got my first planar magnetic headphones, a modest, pre-owned pair of HiFiMan HE-560s, and man do they do it for me. Compared to the Sennheisers I’ve been used to (HD590, 600, 700, 280 pro, eH497, eH350), all of which are situationally excellent imho, the hifimans have a way of just disappearing and simply presenting liquid, gorgeous sound, very reminiscent of my old quad Del-63 speakers. I am in love. If this is even just a small taste of what you can get with a pair of top audeze’s, I’m all in. Anyone else who, like me, has never experienced planars really owes it to themselves to give them a listen and see what they’ve been missing.

Now, of course, being the equipment junkie I am, I also have a pair of Focal Elears on the way (headphones.com has a package that includes a case, utopia or clear pads, and free shipping for $599 that was just too good for me to pass up), and I expect they, too, will be revelatory in their way.  So, perhaps the real question will be how to decide which to listen to when you have more cans than amps?  I’ve spent my audio life trying to perfect the sound of one pair of speakers or another, but always one at a time. In the headphone end of the hobby, it seems most have multiple sets of cans and amps and choose whichever one they feel like hearing at the moment. I’m having more fun with this stuff than I have in a long time - what a wealth of great choices! - but I have yet to figure out how to not want to hear everything all at the same time. I suppose THAT comes under the category of a nice problem yo have.

Can’t really say I had a point to make, although I thought I did when I started writing this post. Just the ramblings of an old codger who bought himself some fancy headphones for his 60th birthday. Hopefully someone will identify with them.  And if this is the wrong thread for this, the moderators should feel free to move it to a more appropriate spot.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 25, 2019)

Na your not on the wrong thread. After all the title of the thread is called discovery. Writing about a personal discovery and journey into audio is exactly what this thread is about. That should be encouraged to others. I am glad you can enjoy your new cans which gives another aspect of the journey. It is that time of year when we give thanks for the things we have. I actully feel more blessed than I have ever been. Sometimes we forget to appreciate what we have and how much things have evolved in the audio world. I am glad you posted about your experience which has me grateful of all things that I have and am able to enjoy about audio.


----------



## jon parker

Dsnuts said:


> Na your not on the wrong thread. After all the title of the thread is called discovery. Writing about a personal discovery and journey into audio is exactly what this thread is about. That should be encouraged to others. I am glad you can enjoy your new cans which gives another aspect of the journey. It is that time of year when we give thanks for the things we have. I actully feel more blessed than I have ever been. Sometimes we forget to appreciate what we have and how much things have evolved in the audio world. I am glad you posted about your experience which has me grateful of all things that I have and am able to enjoy about audio.



Well said Sir
I think we could improve this great site much more by considering ourselves as a community with a common interest and as such listen to and consider each others points 
to enrich our own experiences and views
rather than be argumentative, disrespectful and frankly annoying


----------



## HungryPanda

I do like planar headphones. My favourites are the HiFiMan HE-560's and Audeze LCD-X


----------



## jon parker

HungryPanda said:


> I do like planar headphones. My favourites are the HiFiMan HE-560's and Audeze LCD-X


Me too - Do you an Rah coming soon?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the MT100 and like it a lot so.......


----------



## PhonoPhi

Here are my discoveries in cables to share:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-96#post-15327862


----------



## Gee Simpson

praxis22 said:


> There is a supplement that may be useful, called Ashgawandha (an Ayurvedic) Which has been extensively studied, used for thousands of years, and is very good for stress, depression and anxiety. I take it every day. I also practice Stoicism, (I have a high stress wife/life) So you may want to check those out. Links:
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3252722/ (the NIH is the US National Institute of Health, a Government body)
> https://examine.com/supplements/ashwagandha/ (examine.com is where geeks and bodyhackers go to read all about drug interactions for any given substance.molecule. Seriously, they even have a page on testosterone.)
> https://www.amazon.com/Thoughts-Marcus-Aurelius-Antoninus-Emperor-ebook/dp/B004TIKXCE (A free copy of the George Long translation of "Meditations" from Amazon). One of the foundational works of Stoicism, and a quick read, but a deep one. The last of the five good emperors of Rome, and a decent man, (with a difficult wife/life) by all accounts. He's speaking to himself. But if you you read it, he's speaking directly to you.


I will look into it, thanks


----------



## mochill

Ksm66 is the best form


----------



## Veyska

Strat1117 said:


> This goes under the category of ‘new to me’, because it is hardly new to the community, but there may be others in my situation. Short background - I have been in the audio hobby for more than 40 years, primarily a tube analog guy, but focused on high end stereo equipment. Headphones and associated gear were considered mere ancillaries, and I lived happily with a pair of Sennheiser HD580 Precisions and a creek obh-11 with a creek obh-2 ps for most of the past 30 years. About a year ago I finally became interested in streaming audio, and in my learning about that, of course, I started reading more and more about headphones and related gear and became more and more intrigued. But, of course, at first, I was more interested in the amps than the headphones, and I have accumulated a couple of Bursons and a Schiit Lyr, as well as some very nice for the price audioengine gear.
> 
> Last week, I finally got my first planar magnetic headphones, a modest, pre-owned pair of HiFiMan HE-560s, and man do they do it for me. Compared to the Sennheisers I’ve been used to (HD590, 600, 700, 280 pro, eH497, eH350), all of which are situationally excellent imho, the hifimans have a way of just disappearing and simply presenting liquid, gorgeous sound, very reminiscent of my old quad Del-63 speakers. I am in love. If this is even just a small taste of what you can get with a pair of top audeze’s, I’m all in. Anyone else who, like me, has never experienced planars really owes it to themselves to give them a listen and see what they’ve been missing.
> 
> ...


I am in love with my HD700, but man I wish I could make it to one of the get-togethers to listen to some other headphones...  With the exceptions of my Bose non-ANC earphones and the HD558 everything audio I've got I bought blind and that rather limits how adventuresome I feel about buying-to-try when I can't just return to a store (which I could have with the HD558, and had with something like five pairs I'd tried before it).  There's so much awesome out there and if I was *that* rich I'd put the funds towards escaping Silicon Valley rent.  I set a budget limit of "not the most expensive component in my desktop computer" when I went shopping for an upgrade to the HD558 but if I fell in love with something that was never a *hard* limit...   (I did briefly consider breaking that limit for a used pair of HD800/S, having demoed the HD650/660S/800 at Sennheiser's SF store but decided based on reviews that the HD700 would be sufficiently almost-as-awesome to be worth saving some hundreds of $ and so far I don't regret it.)


----------



## Otto Motor

Acoustyx R-220, 2 Knowles BAs, neutral "studio reference" tuning...really neutral. As neutral as the legendary Fostex TE-02, but much better resolving.

Fantastic for people who are looking for this kind of sound, horror for bassheads and funsters.


----------



## SciOC

I actually am not a huge fan of planars even though my  favorite pair is a planar (RHA cl2).   I've found all other planars I've heard to be underwhelming.  He4xx, oppo pm-3, mrspeakers ether CX all just couldn't do bass right for me.

I am looking forward to hybrids that utilize them for mids only though....


----------



## kukkurovaca

::whispers:: Argons


----------



## SteroidEars

Anyone heard of OpenaudiO. A Chi-fi i presume


----------



## SteroidEars (Nov 26, 2019)

SteroidEars said:


> Anyone heard of OpenaudiO. Below is their 6 driver Ketamine


----------



## yorosello

SteroidEars said:


>


That look damn cool


----------



## SteroidEars

yorosello said:


> That look damn cool


It is.

 Came across while scrolling thru taobao.
Here are various pictures of those who purchased


----------



## ElixBerd

Otto Motor said:


> Acoustyx R-220, 2 Knowles BAs, neutral "studio reference" tuning...really neutral. As neutral as the legendary Fostex TE-02, but much better resolving.


Hey, Otto! Thanks a lot for your constant contributions and heaps of good info. You've posted FR for Elf King recently. Is it the same as TRIDENT DIAMOND?


----------



## HerrXRDS

SteroidEars said:


>



What's next? Methamphetamine?


----------



## Coyro

HerrXRDS said:


> What's next? Methamphetamine?


Not a bad choice: they can do a bluish left unit with a funny written _Mth_ on it, and on a right reddish will be _Mph_.
Pretty pointless mysterious I'd say. People do like it.


----------



## yorosello

SteroidEars said:


> It is.
> 
> Came across while scrolling thru taobao.
> Here are various pictures of those who purchased


Only availabe at taobao i think? Because I can't find it on AliE


----------



## tiamor988

SteroidEars said:


>


Lol the name is hilarious. 6 driver - ketamine. 4 driver - Marijuana, 3 driver - Ecstasy. 2 driver - Khat.


----------



## praxis22

Been taking the blon's out and about the last few days. Got new 16 core Kbear cable, and I put the new ikko iPlanet tips on them, (Makes the most of the short neck) which don't unduly accentuate the bass. Running them off the Little Bear B4-X portable tube amp. via a DAC from my phone. It's a sound that has got it's act together I'll say that for it. Wide, restrained, mellow, but coherent. Pulled out detail I'd not heard before. At least compared to the somewhat OTT Shoer Tape electrostatic. 

As for drug names for IEM's These are my associations:

Khat = Africans. There was an old Satellite install business on my bus ride to work, which became a center for African men to meet up and eat Khat
Ecstasy = Aging "Party People"  & Teenagers.
Marijuana = Hipsters and students.
Ketamine = Horses. Drug addicts.

I'm not sure they understand PR


----------



## DBaldock9

SteroidEars said:


>



I believe that the named drug featured prominently in an episode of "Midsomer Murders".


----------



## SteroidEars

There are couple of brands which I have been looking for a long time but does not seem to be mentioned here.(sorry for spamming)

CTZ(their current flagship with *21driver* per side):




JQ audio(JQ音频)




ODD custom(ODD定制) https://oddstudio.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w5002-16695830045.1.4d853814qhms9Y&search=y




R.Bosom custom(梦想兔) https://shop114166826.taobao.com/se...4210334&path=/search.htm&orderType=price_desc




Dressage custom https://dsep.taobao.com/category.ht...42796&path=/category.htm&orderType=price_desc


----------



## SciOC

DBaldock9 said:


> I believe that the named drug featured prominently in an episode of "Midsomer Murders".


For the record I would NOT recommend this particular drug, I don't know about the IEM.

My 11.11 purchases are rolling in, the nx7 pro is in my ears, the ash is burning in (...?), waiting on my hibiscus.  The random word salad we spout certainly doesn't get any more sensical with each passing day....


----------



## jon parker

My 1st 11/11 sale item arrived yesterday - The Guideray GRi 18 1xDD / 1x BA from Linsoul
Out of the box, I have to say what a lovely sounding IEM. Just delightful. I remembered the quote from the French guy in the film The Matrix - "its like wiping your arse with silk"
Ahem...sort of the impression of what I was hearing.
They give a little bit of everything - clarity, silky smoothness, nice mids vocals, separation, details, bass, sub bass. Nothing particularly dominates. They are superb for the 'relaxing Audiophile' with just enough of the afore mentioned qualities to keep the Audiophiles ears interested and enough musicality for the music lover
Listening to them is like picking up and cuddling a kitten...I wouldn't normally use the word 'delightful' but I think it suits them well.
They are just lovely. Ive listened to a lot of IEM's of late and these are the friendliest - like slipping into your bath after a long day at work...just Ahhhh....lovely (sonically speaking)


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> My 1st 11/11 sale item arrived yesterday - The Guideray GRi 18 1xDD / 1x BA from Linsoul
> Out of the box, I have to say what a lovely sounding IEM. Just delightful. I remembered the quote from the French guy in the film The Matrix - "its like wiping your arse with silk"
> Ahem...sort of the impression of what I was hearing.
> They give a little bit of everything - clarity, silky smoothness, nice mids vocals, separation, details, bass, sub bass. Nothing particularly dominates. They are superb for the 'relaxing Audiophile' with just enough of the afore mentioned qualities to keep the Audiophiles ears interested and enough musicality for the music lover
> ...



STOP IT!  All of those words were aimed at me... I know it!

...off to read something bad about them


----------



## Slater

jon parker said:


> My 1st 11/11 sale item arrived yesterday - The Guideray GRi 18 1xDD / 1x BA from Linsoul
> Out of the box, I have to say what a lovely sounding IEM. Just delightful. I remembered the quote from the French guy in the film The Matrix - "its like wiping your arse with silk"
> Ahem...sort of the impression of what I was hearing.
> They give a little bit of everything - clarity, silky smoothness, nice mids vocals, separation, details, bass, sub bass. Nothing particularly dominates. They are superb for the 'relaxing Audiophile' with just enough of the afore mentioned qualities to keep the Audiophiles ears interested and enough musicality for the music lover
> ...



Don’t a lot of people say the GR treble is harsh and sibilant?


----------



## yorosello

Don't know that my Spinfit Cp240 come very handy for my av1s, they sound even more amazing than before


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 26, 2019)

Slater said:


> Don’t a lot of people say the GR treble is harsh and sibilant?



That was what I heard and crossed them off my list.   Then jon says all that...

edit... and of course they are purple


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> That was what I heard and crossed them off my list.   Then jon says all that...



Exactly. The majority of people seemed to say they were harsh and sibilant, so I crossed them off my list a while ago as well.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 26, 2019)

Slater said:


> Don’t a lot of people say the GR treble is harsh and sibilant?



I read some reviews that painted them as not very good - baffles me tbh
ZERO sibilance or harshness for me - quite the opposite ??
OOTB they were silky smooth  - I havent gone through all my testing files yet . . .
I think for those with a more discerning ear they may detect that the Guideray's are a bit 3D'ish and a little colourful so they sort of emulate qualities that much better IEMs have
In other words new people will love them but those of us long term lunatics may detect that they are not perfect but... for the price and for going for walks etc they are wonderful...sorry


----------



## jon parker

mbwilson111 said:


> That was what I heard and crossed them off my list.   Then jon says all that...
> 
> edit... and of course they are purple



I errrmm  sorry to disappoint again but purple they are not 

oh and, hmmm, sorry but LOOK at that loverly Single Crystal copper silver plated cable...my precioussss


----------



## mbwilson111

jon parker said:


> I errrmm  sorry to disappoint again but purple they are not
> 
> oh and, hmmm, sorry but LOOK at that loverly Single Crystal copper silver plated cable...my precioussss



Mine will be purple if I get them!


----------



## citral23

I put more trust in crinacle than jon tbh https://crinacle.com/2019/10/19/imr-r2-aten-review-special-mediocrity/


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine will be purple if I get them!



I love that abalone one 

I kinda have a thing for abalone earphones

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3038#post-15045047


----------



## Otto Motor

ElixBerd said:


> Hey, Otto! Thanks a lot for your constant contributions and heaps of good info. You've posted FR for Elf King recently. Is it the same as TRIDENT DIAMOND?


No! The Elf King is a 2+2 and presently on hold.



Spoiler: FR graphs



Elf King II by Otto, Diamond by KopiOkaya.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I love that abalone one
> 
> I kinda have a thing for abalone earphones
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3038#post-15045047



As you know I have the IDUN for that

Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## ElixBerd

Otto Motor said:


> No! The Elf King is a 2+2 and presently on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both graphs look good now. But I like Elf King's 3 kHz emphasis better, 10 dB is too much for me. 5 dB would be perfect for both. Also isn't elevation at 6 kHz a little bit concerning?


----------



## requal

IMR R series are mediocre for me, same as Fiio FH7 - you have filters and you can choose between harsh or dry sounding. GuideRas are smoother then those two for sure.


----------



## Otto Motor

ElixBerd said:


> Both graphs look good now. But I like Elf King's 3 kHz emphasis better, 10 dB is too much for me. 5 dB would be perfect for both. Also isn't elevation at 6 kHz a little bit concerning?


The 2+2 sounds too bright for many, although the graph looks good. The single DD's graph looks actually pretty horrible but it sounds good.


----------



## Spiralman (Nov 26, 2019)

Slater said:


> Don’t a lot of people say the GR treble is harsh and sibilant?


I say that with confidence, harsh peaky higher mids and 3db bass difference between L and R. Therefore i decided that these will be my main guinea pig for trying different modding techniques.
Adding more sound sponge tames the peaks, adding some micropore to nozzle tames the highs, adding some cotton wool inside the cavity boosts bass for some 3dB.


----------



## Spiralman




----------



## Slater

Spiralman said:


> I say that with confidence, harsh peaky higher mids and 3db bass difference between L and R. Therefore i decided that these will be my main guinea pig for trying different modding techniques.
> Adding more sound sponge tames the peaks, adding some micropore to nozzle tames the highs, adding some cotton wool inside the cavity bossts bass.



Very nice job, sir.

On a related note, I wasn’t aware the nozzle was so short. Looking at your bottom photo, I can already know that the nozzle will be too short to fit me properly.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 26, 2019)

Spiralman said:


> I say that with confidence, harsh peaky higher mids and 3db bass difference between L and R. Therefore i decided that these will be my main guinea pig for trying different modding techniques.
> Adding more sound sponge tames the peaks, adding some micropore to nozzle tames the highs, adding some cotton wool inside the cavity boosts bass for some 3dB.



I can ALSO say with confidence  that [my own unit] has NO harsh, peaky high mids
Having said that, neither of us has given the essential background info such as DAP's used, audio used, tips used, our age difference, expereince etc etc
If your unit has a 3db difference is it not possible they are faulty?
Maybe worth..for what it is worth..that the Guiderays are still on BGGR's top 5 ?

One thing to take away from this is that there are a LOT of different elements that come together to the point where a person hears an IEM
Im not saying that @Spiralman has done this per se but..you could [perhaps unfairly] destroy an IEM's reputation by blanketly saying things like 'it has harsh peaky high mids'
Im not disparaging or saying that isn't your experience [simply because  it is different to my own] by any means buttt then again I can only report my own opposite findings with them :/


----------



## Spiralman

As @Slater already said there are numerous reports guiderays sound harsh and sibilant, which i confirm. Btw i bought it blindly based on BGGAR's rec. Maybe your unit is defective btw in such a way that it's sound magically converts to a perfect silky smooth tuning?


----------



## Spiralman

I googled this FR and it lines up quite well with my words.


----------



## Spiralman

While this one looks like mine i measured with diy tube coupler and dbx measurement mic (can't share chart rn cause it's on another PC).


----------



## RvTrav

Received the Guideray GR-I68 today.  Been listening for awhile using Fiio X5 and Fiio 12e amp.  I don't hear any harsh peaky higher mids or channel imbalance on my pair.  I am 62 so am fairly tolerant to bright treble but I haven't noticed any harshness in the treble.  I guess I got defective ones like Jon or we all just perceive things differently.


----------



## Ziggomatic

I know it's the same model, but it's funny you guys are arguing about two different sets of earphones/ears. Both can be (and probably are) right!


----------



## Spiralman

Ziggomatic said:


> I know it's the same model, but it's funny you guys are arguing about two different sets of earphones/ears. Both can be (and probably are) right!


The only logical explanation is that GR has horrendous QC as i have tried them with CP145 spinfits, spiraldots, symbio Ws and some generic tips, none of them removed that nasty 8K. Just my 2 cents. Will share my chart asap.


----------



## jon parker

Spiralman said:


> As @Slater already said there are numerous reports guiderays sound harsh and sibilant, which i confirm. Btw i bought it blindly based on BGGAR's rec. Maybe your unit is defective btw in such a way that it's sound magically converts to a perfect silky smooth tuning?


  Who knows ? 
Sorry, I missed any previous reports of harshness or sibilance - I also didn't have any expectations or idea of how they would sound. Also, thus far Ive mainly used an old DX80 with well recorded/mastered gentle music!! 

As @RvTrav mentioned his age I have to say Im also almost 50 so its quite possible some of the higher frequencies don't effect me as much...although I work with audio all the time and am sensitive to sounds ?
Interesting !  Maybe just put them in a draw for another 30 years and enjoy them again then?


----------



## jon parker (Nov 26, 2019)

@Ziggomatic - I think its useful to remind us that we are all different, listen to different qualities of music, have different sounding DAP's / phones etc etc etc - Maybe when asserting something about an IEM it would be useful to always include all the relevant data
in ones audio chain. . .  but of course, that is hardily practical

@Spiralman - It might be possible to send you my unit so you can compare directly? - Would be interesting...although maybe a bit late now?
Also, I really don't think we always appreciate how different each persons experinces can be both in the sense of equipment used and our own unique and individual personal and physical and mental set up.
If you say that 'for you' they are harsh then I happily accept that 100% 
but it makes me a little uncomfortable if people report such things as a solid fact of that IEM...although again I appreciate your points about other people reporting similar things as you


----------



## mbwilson111

This is all making me want to hear it for myself.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> This is all making me want to hear it for myself.



That’s the best way to know if you like something 

No amount of reviews or FR graphs can replace just listening to a headphone with your own ears.


----------



## jon parker

mbwilson111 said:


> This is all making me want to hear it for myself.


 Am I right in thinking you live in UK?
If so PM me - Im happy to lend you my set for a week or so you can see for yourself...tbh, would be nice to get your feedback


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That’s the best way to know if you like something
> 
> No amount of reviews or FR graphs can replace just listening to a headphone with your own ears.



I have thought at times that there could be something in one's individual ear anatomy that helps shape the sound for better or worse.

Maybe the whole head could be involved.


----------



## Mr Trev

mbwilson111 said:


> I have thought at times that there could be something in one's individual ear anatomy that helps shape the sound for better or worse.
> 
> Maybe the whole head could be involved.



Indeed, I'm sure physiology plays a huge part on how we hear what we hear. Along with life experiences (eg: exposure to loud noise). Personal preferences as well (that's why there are bassheads and country music lovers)


----------



## citral23

Spiralman said:


> While this one looks like mine i measured with diy tube coupler and dbx measurement mic (can't share chart rn cause it's on another PC).



Urgh that looks horrible to me


----------



## crabdog

citral23 said:


> Urgh that looks horrible to me


I was not very impressed with it. Mids are recessed and the whole presentation feels quite dull in addition to that dissonant peak.


----------



## jon parker (Nov 27, 2019)

crabdog said:


> I was not very impressed with it. Mids are recessed and the whole presentation feels quite dull in addition to that dissonant peak.


 What device/s did you use them with?
..and what music did you listen with
thanks


----------



## crabdog

jon parker said:


> What device/s did you use them with?
> ..and what music did you listen with
> thanks


Multiple sources: FiiO M5, FiiO M6, iBasso DX120, Shanling M5s. My usual mix of new and old music spanning multiple genres, all flac files with some Spotify thrown in.


----------



## jon parker

crabdog said:


> Multiple sources: FiiO M5, FiiO M6, iBasso DX120, Shanling M5s. My usual mix of new and old music spanning multiple genres, all flac files with some Spotify thrown in.


Thanks Buddy
its a tiny bit frustrating when we have opposite experiences with an IEM 
Would me much easier for everyone to agree that an IEM is great or bad.


----------



## superuser1

Happy Birthday Jimi


----------



## audio123

Dunu DK-3001, DK-3001 Pro, DK-4001 & 17th Anniversary Limited Edition!


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Dunu DK-3001, DK-3001 Pro, DK-4001 & 17th Anniversary Limited Edition!



just WOW!!!


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> just WOW!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 27, 2019)

*Carbon-based drivers? Graphene? CNT? DLC? What's the difference? What is better? What is best?*



Spoiler: Here


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got the Faaeal Hibiscus today and just my luck they are out of phase. On reversing one side sound is good rather U-shaped DLC driver so nice bright top end


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> *Carbon-based drivers? Graphene? CNT? DLC? What's the difference? What is better? What is best?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here


What are the author's credentials?
Judging by mixing up "tensile strength" and "Young's modulus" (different properties!) - not engineering.
Judging by  "Its atomic structure is between H (hydrogen atom) and SP3 (diamond)." - not chemistry!

It is also hard to get about the " friction" (coming from graphite in the author's elusive logic), but what is the relevance?

So "this read" hardly can be recommended for the content.

On the topic of DLC, I have 1 More Quad which is said to have it; and while I love the tuning of the Triple, giving a DD (DLC or not) most of the range in the Quad did not work for my tuning preference.


----------



## Mr Trev

HungryPanda said:


> Just got the Faaeal Hibiscus today and just my luck they are out of phase. On reversing one side sound is good rather



Hmmm, just like my v90. Coincidence? <cue Twilght Zone theme>


----------



## HungryPanda

My V90 and my ZSA were also out of phase


----------



## Spiralman

Measurements of Guideray GR-i and some mods were made today... Still need to buy iec711 coupler from AE to replace diy tube coupler for my measurement mic.


----------



## SciOC

Hmmmm.  I don't think I have an out of phase pair but I better double check my blon bl-03 since I just can't understand the hype around them.  my hibiscus also came in yesterday and it's definitely sounding much better on day 2 after some burn in time.  Much more so than most other pairs I've recently acquired....


----------



## Otto Motor

PhonoPhi said:


> What are the author's credentials?
> Judging by mixing up "tensile strength" and "Young's modulus" (different properties!) - not engineering.
> Judging by  "Its atomic structure is between H (hydrogen atom) and SP3 (diamond)." - not chemistry!
> 
> ...


Heyhey, I am a structural geologist and will investigate his tensile strength and Young's modulus! The author is an audio engineer.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

SciOC said:


> Hmmmm.  I don't think I have an out of phase pair but I better double check my blon bl-03 since I just can't understand the hype around them.  my hibiscus also came in yesterday and it's definitely sounding much better on day 2 after some burn in time.  Much more so than most other pairs I've recently acquired....



Could you elaborate about the differences in the sound of Hibiscus after 2 days? I have just received them, and first impression is really disappointing. The sound is liveless, lacking in detail and texture across all the frequencies, not only compared with my TFZ Tequila (I know, not a fair comparison), but also with a Pai Audio DR2 clone I bought for 15€ in 11.11 sale.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> Heyhey, I am a structural geologist and will investigate his tensile strength and Young's modulus! The author is an audio engineer.


Please do. Will you poke him personally for structural integrity? 

Then, more seriously, it is clear that any values for diamond are not very much applicable for DLC, since they are not single-crystalline or polycrystalline diamond films.
My understanding is that the author is in education, so please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 27, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Please do. Will you poke him personally for structural integrity?
> 
> Then, more seriously, it is clear that any values for diamond are not very much applicable for DLC, since they are not single-crystalline or polycrystalline diamond films.
> My understanding is that the author is in education, so please correct me if I am wrong.


If he was in education that would be news to me.

Young's modulus is the ability of a material to withstand uniaxial compression/extension: why should these materials not have such a number attached to them?

Tensile strength: the strength before a material breaks/rips when pulled on it. Also see no problem with this material property here.

I speculate he copied these things from an article.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> If he was in education that would be news to me.
> 
> Young's modulus is the ability of a material to withstand uniaxial compression/extension: why should these materials not have such a number attached to them?
> 
> ...



It is not a science thread...
Tensile strength is quite different and much less relevant in the IEM context compared to the rigidity, characterized by Young's modulus, for the oscillating membrane (it is not brought to its limits of breaking, right).

The "education" tidbit is from his description. It is really hard from his communication here or his "publucations" to picture him  as an "engineer".


----------



## loomisjohnson

PhonoPhi said:


> Please do. Will you poke him personally for structural integrity?
> 
> Then, more seriously, it is clear that any values for diamond are not very much applicable for DLC, since they are not single-crystalline or polycrystalline diamond films.
> My understanding is that the author is in education, so please correct me if I am wrong.


you may wish to adjust your tone as some might construe your comments as unhelpful to the general spirit of this thread. of course, feel free to express yourself as you see fit.


----------



## PhonoPhi

loomisjohnson said:


> you may wish to adjust your tone as some might construe your comments as unhelpful to the general spirit of this thread. of course, feel free to express yourself as you see fit.


Surely, I humbly may 
It won't help to cover the blatant factual mistakes of the discussed publication, though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 27, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Surely, I humbly may
> It won't help to cover the blatant factual mistakes of the discussed publication, though.


As you know now, the article is originally by Blon in Chinese and this is an English translation. You may have to talk to them. I think it is very useful.

UPDATE: the original writer incorrectly equated "tensile strength" with "stiffness". Young's Modulus is a measure of stiffness (uniaxial stress/unaxial strain...if I remember correctly). I corrected it. But this makes zero difference for the practical part of the driver story.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> As you know now, the article is originally by Blon in Chinese and this is an English translation. You may have to talk to them. I think it is very useful.


I've sent Kopikaya few suggestions, as well as apologies for being overly personal.
The main point actually will be that the quality of DLC, as well as CNT, coatings may vary widely much more than the properties of the materials themselves. So how the coatings are made - integrity and consistency of the films - will matter the most (after the tuning, of course).


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> My V90 and my ZSA were also out of phase



maybe it's a "feature"? ultra pseudo-wide stereo might be the sound of 2020


----------



## Mr Trev

HungryPanda said:


> My V90 and my ZSA were also out of phase


<cue eerie theremin music>
I could see the cheap throwaway cable being wired incorrectly, but the head-scratcher for me was it's the actual earpiece wired wrong. I'd crack it open and flip the connector upside down if I had the slightest idea how to crack them open. This also begs the question… which one is wired wrong?


----------



## jant71

PhonoPhi said:


> I've sent Kopikaya few suggestions, as well as apologies for being overly personal.
> The main point actually will be that the quality of DLC, as well as CNT, coatings may vary widely much more than the properties of the materials themselves. So how the coatings are made - integrity and consistency of the films - will matter the most (after the tuning, of course).



No offense but why this hill to die on. We always could have done this with the Carbon drivers, Titanium, Graphene, CNT, bio-cellulose etc. etc. that came before. What about the quality of the rest of the speaker the coating is on, the magnets, the voice coil etc. Don't we always just let the reviews/impressions show the quality in the end. Can't always believe what is told anyhow. The proof is in the pudding.

I for one don't want threads bogged down further with more and more about the coatings. They have always varied and with all the other components having an effect that could still ruin a better version of a certain coating it still comes down to getting a concensus of how well the final product was done.


----------



## CactusPete23

Mr Trev said:


> <cue eerie theremin music>
> I could see the cheap throwaway cable being wired incorrectly, but the head-scratcher for me was it's the actual earpiece wired wrong. I'd crack it open and flip the connector upside down if I had the slightest idea how to crack them open. This also begs the question… which one is wired wrong?


You can switch either and be fine.
Murphy's Law Strikes again!  "Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong"


----------



## loomisjohnson

PhonoPhi said:


> Surely, I humbly may
> It won't help to cover the blatant factual mistakes of the discussed publication, though.


we very much appreciate your response. and, equally,  welcome your counterpoint.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 27, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I remembered being happy with the BLON BL-03 three weeks ago. Then the BLON Cardinal appeared a few days back.
> 
> I hope i can hold off from any more audio purchases on black Friday and christmas.


Have you tried the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER?

Quick impression:
They have dual 6mm micro drivers on each side and provides higher details than the BLON. Bass goes deep and very similar to the BLONS with slightly less midbass focus. They sound slightly better on a technical level with higher micro-details and wider soundstage, but slightly less airy. So, the BLONS are extremely good and airy, while the HECATE GM360 are extremely good and technical. They got an incredible following on taobao with over 13,000 purchases! ...I think that's saying something!






 *NOTE: FR Graph is from Edifier Taobao/TMALL website

PROS: Extremely good and technical for such a very low price point!

CONS: No detachable cables, but are better than average and thicker than normal cables.

You can check them out at the link below...
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...spm=a230r.1.14.1&sku_properties=1627207:28341


-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> Have you tried the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER?
> 
> Quick impression:
> They have dual 6mm micro drivers on each side and provides higher details than the BLON. Bass goes deep and very similar to the BLONS with slightly less midbass focus. They sound slightly better on a technical level with higher micro-details and wider soundstage, but slightly less airy. So, the BLONS are extremely good and airy, while the HECATE GM360 are extremely good and technical. They got an incredible following on taobao with over 13,000 purchases! ...I think that's saying something!
> ...



Nice, looks quite basshead. I'm not sure if the 6 and 10 kHz peaks are artefactual, but I'm a but wary of those peaks.

How's the timbre on this set? I know the BLON BL-03 is not the best in technicalities, but I love it a lot for the natural timbre it conveys for acoustic instruments. If this set can match or surpass the BLON's timbre, I'm game to try it on Black Friday. Though the non detachable cables is quite a con for me.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 27, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Nice, looks quite basshead. I'm not sure if the 6 and 10 kHz peaks are artefactual, but I'm a but wary of those peaks.
> 
> How's the timbre on this set? I know the BLON BL-03 is not the best in technicalities, but I love it a lot for the natural timbre it conveys for acoustic instruments. If this set can match or surpass the BLON's timbre, I'm game to try it on Black Friday. Though the non detachable cables is quite a con for me.


The overall sound signature is very similar to the BLONS, especially in the bass region, but the HECATE does sound more technically detailed in the treble range. Though, the BLONS convey better natural timbre, they are both "on-par" playing acoustic instruments well.


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> The overall sound signature is very similar to the BLONS, especially in the bass region, but the HECATE does sound more technically detailed in the treble range. Though, the BLONS convey better natural timbre, they both are on par playing acoustic instruments well.


...Plus, they can easily be seated "front row" with the BLONS and SONY MH755!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2019)

So this is my take on the NX7 pros. .https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/reviews#review-22955

I figure I would put this out there before sales tomorrow.


----------



## Otto Motor

PhonoPhi said:


> I've sent Kopikaya few suggestions, as well as apologies for being overly personal.
> The main point actually will be that the quality of DLC, as well as CNT, coatings may vary widely much more than the properties of the materials themselves. So how the coatings are made - integrity and consistency of the films - will matter the most (after the tuning, of course).


I couldn't agree more. But what I was interested in was learning about the principal differences. In my case, the DLC coated Trident Diamond Beta has a nice'n'tight sound for a DD, which surprised me. Now I know why...


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 28, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> *Carbon-based drivers? Graphene? CNT? DLC? What's the difference? What is better? What is best?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here





PhonoPhi said:


> The main point actually will be that the quality of DLC, as well as CNT, coatings may vary widely much more than the properties of the materials themselves. So how the coatings are made - integrity and consistency of the films - will matter the most (after the tuning, of course).





Otto Motor said:


> I couldn't agree more. But what I was interested in was learning about the principal differences. In my case, the DLC coated Trident Diamond Beta has a nice'n'tight sound for a DD, which surprised me. Now I know why...




100% agree with @PhonoPhi and @Otto Motor that all these special materials, be it beryllium, graphene or diamond or whatever, needs to be coated and implented properly to truly make a difference. In fact if you coat it wrongly it may make the driver sound worse by affecting its physical properties.

The official DUNU folks here on headfi made some interesting comments about the lining/material of drivers: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2968#post-15288735
*"The PVD layer has to be thick enough and the microscopic grain pattern has to be regular enough to confer that pistonic motion beryllium is so famous for. That's why our sub-$100 products (DM-380 and DM-480) are still titanium drivers. Even the TITAN 6, at $139, is only coated on one side."*

We discussed this previously in the CHIFI thread, personally I have a sneaky suspicion that at the budget CHIFI level, some of these novel material applications on drivers may be an element of marketing gimick to stand out from the fierce competition at that price range. For all we know they are just sprinkling a few flakes of certain coatings on their drivers instead of uniformly applying it in the prescribed quantities to truly be effective.

DUNU says they have difficulty implementing this Beryllium coating in their sub $100 USD gear. And we already see unit variation in macroscopic areas in these budget CHIFI in terms of sound and build, so forgive me for being skeptical that some $30 - 50 USD CHIFI budget IEMs can ensure good QC for all their units when it comes to microscopic application of these novel materials in the proper layering. Though DUNU is talking about Beryllium, I think Carbon, Graphene and DLC coating may be cheaper, so who knows, maybe with economies of scale and cheap labour/materials in China, these budget CHIFI companies can still turn a profit with these coatings that are implemented professionally.

Though at the end of the day, I personally am not bothered what material the drivers are made or coated with, as long as they implement the coating properly and tune it well. I'm more concerned that the IEM sounds good, matches my budget and suits my sonic preferences.


----------



## Coyro

Dsnuts said:


> So this is my take on the NX7 pros. .https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/reviews#review-22955


Have just noticed that Pro having in the sheet the impedance of 58Ω instead of 55Ω. Strange.


----------



## genck

Coyro said:


> Have just noticed that Pro having in the sheet the impedance of 58Ω instead of 55Ω. Strange.


It's not weird at all, likely the measurement was done from the phones themselves and the other was done through the cable (accurate version)


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> 100% agree with @PhonoPhi and @Otto Motor that all these special materials, be it beryllium, graphene or diamond or whatever, needs to be coated and implented properly to truly make a difference. In fact if you coat it wrongly it may make the driver sound worse by affecting its physical properties.
> 
> The official DUNU folks here on headfi made some interesting comments about the lining/material of drivers: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2968#post-15288735
> *"The PVD layer has to be thick enough and the microscopic grain pattern has to be regular enough to confer that pistonic motion beryllium is so famous for. That's why our sub-$100 products (DM-380 and DM-480) are still titanium drivers. Even the TITAN 6, at $139, is only coated on one side."*
> ...


The $49 Dunu DM-380 has a FR like this - I don't comment on the sound yet (but it is exactly what you expect from the graph):


Spoiler: FR graph


----------



## praxis22

1clearhead said:


> Have you tried the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER?
> 
> Quick impression:
> They have dual 6mm micro drivers on each side and provides higher details than the BLON. Bass goes deep and very similar to the BLONS with slightly less midbass focus. They sound slightly better on a technical level with higher micro-details and wider soundstage, but slightly less airy. So, the BLONS are extremely good and airy, while the HECATE GM360 are extremely good and technical. They got an incredible following on taobao with over 13,000 purchases! ...I think that's saying something!
> ...


Vaguely reminiscent of the KZ ATE. They're course, but they have a lot of presence for 14 Euro. These seem much cheaper.


----------



## Coyro

genck said:


> It's not weird at all, likely the measurement was done from the phones themselves and the other was done through the cable (accurate version)


I'm speaking about declared values on AE.


 

 
But to my shame I can't properly decipher the part with "there's none, but it is".


----------



## genck

They didn't even spell specifications right, lol. Trust indeed


----------



## Coyro

genck said:


> They didn't even spell specifications right


Tipple some driams, oppoty awaits!


----------



## yorosello

Look how blue this is going to be  
12.12 please come faster


----------



## megapowa

Coyro said:


> I'm speaking about declared values on AE.
> 
> But to my shame I can't properly decipher the part with "there's none, but it is".


Typo probably.


----------



## CoiL

yorosello said:


> Look how blue this is going to be
> 12.12 please come faster


DaMN this IEM looks pretty... better than KPE imho.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> So this is my take on the NX7 pros. .https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/reviews#review-22955
> 
> I figure I would put this out there before sales tomorrow.



Thank you for the nice positive review. Sounds very convincing.

I was actually thinking of getting Spring1 along the same piezo hybrid lines. There were several positive comments about tuning coherency of the Spring1.
My specific questions for NX7 pro:
1) Out of NX7 pro, Spring 1 and LZ mini, which one has the most BA-like (~fast responding, fast decaying) bass?
2) I could not see any sales on NX7 pro for the Black Friday, am I missing on some special code or something?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Nov 28, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The $49 Dunu DM-380 has a FR like this - I don't comment on the sound yet (but it is exactly what you expect from the graph):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FR graph



It looks near identical to Tanchjim Cora, and that pair has very good bass rumble, clean mid and safe treble. I bought it as a gift for a special friend.
I will receive DM-380 tomorrow, can't wait to confirm this.

In the meantime, the Urbanfun ISS014 - flagship with beryllium diaphragms has just arrived this morning. This pair is much better than Blon BL-03.
The housing is a solid block of stainless steel, heavy and dense. I still don't know how they put the driver inside.
The sound: if we start with Blon BL-03, the ISS014 has about 5db more at 20Hz, so better subbass rumble. Mids are similar. Treble of ISS014 is much smoother but just as detailed or even more, I'm burning in the pair with tip and cable rolling and there are definitely improvements in the recent hours. The sound is more inviting during long periods.
If the tuning of Blon BL-03 is worth $200, that of Urbanfun ISS014 is worth $500.


----------



## Dsnuts

Use the headfi code after ordering using world money. Put in the order and then message nicehck use the code headfi and they will discount $10. Reason why there are not much in the way of discount. Nicehck is not making much from these. Once they change the price you can order. Kinda like a BF special.


----------



## 1clearhead

New BLONS in the house!  *BLON W20*

They look transparently luscious, sweet, and different to what I'm use to from this company! Hopefully, they'll sound as good as they look once they arrive on my doorstep in a couple of days.



 



You can check them out at the taobao website link below...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?_u=t206rtltra6164&id=604115525409

-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

Bui Hai Anh said:


> It looks near identical to Tanchjim Cora, and that pair has very good bass rumble, clean mid and safe treble. I bought it as a gift for a special friend.
> I will receive DM-380 tomorrow, can't wait to confirm this.
> 
> In the meantime, the Urbanfun ISS014 - flagship with beryllium diaphragms has just arrived this morning. This pair is much better than Blon BL-03.
> ...


dude, i am so getting that Urbanfun tomorrow


----------



## SciOC

HombreCangrejo said:


> Could you elaborate about the differences in the sound of Hibiscus after 2 days? I have just received them, and first impression is really disappointing. The sound is liveless, lacking in detail and texture across all the frequencies, not only compared with my TFZ Tequila (I know, not a fair comparison), but also with a Pai Audio DR2 clone I bought for 15€ in 11.11 sale.


They were definitely disappointing out of the box but sound much better now.  I have them burning in still but need to turn off the EQ and give them another listen.  They sounded much more natural after the 2 days burn in.  Similar to the blon bl-03 but with more bass.

Initially they sounded like a pair of $5 generic phones you'd buy at CVS.  Pure junk out of the box.v I'm thinking DLC drivers are some that need lots of burn in....


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2019)

I discovered it!


----------



## citral23

1clearhead said:


> New BLONS in the house!  *BLON W20*
> 
> They look transparently luscious, sweet, and different to what I'm use to from this company! Hopefully, they'll sound as good as they look once they arrive on my doorstep in a couple of days.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Majora's Mask


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2019)

These are the final version of the TRIDENT DIAMOND (alpha version) with two choices of cable: the pink is OFC copper and the grey is OCC copper.

The question is: which one do you want?

First, I did not believe that cables can make a difference. Now I know better!

Pink cable: thick low end, superb depth, I found the bass overdone and wooly. Disappointing. why all this tuning when the final results is not to my liking. This is the cable that comes with the iBasso IT 01 imo. Nevertheless: many many would love this tuning. But I didn't like it.

Grey cable: what a total surprise...low end is NOT thick, the sound is much smoother. No congestion. Now we have it back: a helluva dynamic driver earphone.

I'll sign on off on the grey cable. And, the batch will be increased to 500.





Spoiler: Trident Diamond FR graphs









Let's see what the reviewers will think.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

SciOC said:


> They were definitely disappointing out of the box but sound much better now.  I have them burning in still but need to turn off the EQ and give them another listen.  They sounded much more natural after the 2 days burn in.  Similar to the blon bl-03 but with more bass.
> 
> Initially they sounded like a pair of $5 generic phones you'd buy at CVS.  Pure junk out of the box.v I'm thinking DLC drivers are some that need lots of burn in....



Thanks! That really matches what I heard OOTB. Who knows, I'm not a believer in drastic changes with burn in, but I will follow closely the tips given by the manufacturer.


----------



## SciOC

HombreCangrejo said:


> Thanks! That really matches what I heard OOTB. Who knows, I'm not a believer in drastic changes with burn in, but I will follow closely the tips given by the manufacturer.


Don't, those directions are strange.  Just burn them in at a volume a bit higher than you normally listen to...  Should help...


----------



## chinmie (Nov 28, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> In the meantime, the Urbanfun ISS014 - flagship with beryllium diaphragms has just arrived this morning. This pair is much better than Blon BL-03.
> The housing is a solid block of stainless steel, heavy and dense. I still don't know how they put the driver inside.
> The sound: if we start with Blon BL-03, the ISS014 has about 5db more at 20Hz, so better subbass rumble. Mids are similar. Treble of ISS014 is much smoother but just as detailed or even more, I'm burning in the pair with tip and cable rolling and there are definitely improvements in the recent hours. The sound is more inviting during long periods.
> If the tuning of Blon BL-03 is worth $200, that of Urbanfun ISS014 is worth $500.



looks like my prediction that the Blon would be replaced by others come to reality a bit faster



HombreCangrejo said:


> Thanks! That really matches what I heard OOTB. Who knows, I'm not a believer in drastic changes with burn in, but I will follow closely the tips given by the manufacturer.



from experience, with single dynamic drivers, the most difference that would be expected to happen with hours of playtime is the reduced amount/smoothing out if the midbass/lowbass region. it may or may not happen, depending on the driver itself. i haven't noticed any difference of mids and treble from prolonged playtime. this is by hearing only, of course, i haven't done a real scientific measurement.


----------



## yorosello

CoiL said:


> DaMN this IEM looks pretty... better than KPE imho.


It is, KPE's look is nothing special IMHO.


----------



## Otto Motor

1clearhead said:


> New BLONS in the house!  *BLON W20*
> 
> They look transparently luscious, sweet, and different to what I'm use to from this company! Hopefully, they'll sound as good as they look once they arrive on my doorstep in a couple of days.



Not every Blonw is a Blon!


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> These are the final version of the TRIDENT DIAMOND (alpha version) with two choices of cable: the pink is OFC copper and the grey is OCC copper.
> 
> The question is: which one do you want?
> 
> ...



Haha provide BOTH cables in the packaging, so audiophiles who believe in cables changing the sound can have the best of both worlds.
The 2 - 5 kHz peak looks a bit fierce, is it as sharp in real life as the graph?


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> Not every Blonw is a Blon!


Unless another Chinese company is copying the BLONS, this is what I got...

Remote Control Headphone Brand: BLON 
Place of Origin: Mainland China 
Province: City of Guangdong: Dongguan City 
Color Classification: Metallic 
[Official Authentic] Package Type: Official Standard 
Compatible platforms: ANDROID Windows Phone 
Time to market: 2019-8-1

(Translated from Chinese: 线控耳机品牌: BLON产地: 中国大陆省份: 广东省地市: 东莞市颜色分类: 金属色【官方正品】套餐类型: 官方标配佩戴方式: 入耳式线控耳机性质: 原装是否线控: 是兼容平台: ANDROID Windows Phone上市时间: 2019-8-1)

The BLON W20 looks official to me. 


-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> Haha provide BOTH cables in the packaging, so audiophiles who believe in cables changing the sound can have the best of both worlds.
> The 2 - 5 kHz peak looks a bit fierce, is it as sharp in real life as the graph?



No!



1clearhead said:


> Unless another Chinese company is copying the BLONS, this is what I got...
> 
> Remote Control Headphone Brand: BLON
> Place of Origin: Mainland China
> ...


Buy it then. I am sitting presently on the Blon BL-05 Beta. Which is official.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> Unless another Chinese company is copying the BLONS, this is what I got...
> 
> Remote Control Headphone Brand: BLON
> Place of Origin: Mainland China
> ...



BLON has been around for some time, they are doing quite well in the headphone department. And they were previously marketed under BossHIFI, not sure if that is an affiliate or rebranding.
Seems like this IEM has been out since August first?

BLON are not too aggressive in their marketing in the west, even for the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay, very few heard about it till the BL-03 hit paydirt with some stellar reviews by prominent reviewers. Let us know how this new BLON turns out!


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> No!
> 
> 
> Buy it then. I am sitting presently on the Blon BL-05 Beta. Which is official.


I'll check the package and display it on head-fi, since I have no idea if it's official.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 28, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> I'll check the package and display it on head-fi, since I have no idea if it's official.


OK, so I just got a "PM" from someone who works with 'Otto'. It might not be official...

...But, I'll continue to proceed and look into it more once I receive the package.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> BLON has been around for some time, they are doing quite well in the headphone department. And they were previously marketed under BossHIFI, not sure if that is an affiliate or rebranding.
> Seems like this IEM has been out since August first?
> 
> BLON are not too aggressive in their marketing in the west, even for the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay, very few heard about it till the BL-03 hit paydirt with some stellar reviews by prominent reviewers. Let us know how this new BLON turns out!


Once I receive the package, I'll look into it more and let everyone know. ...There's a lot of BLON going on!


----------



## SweetEars

baskingshark said:


> Nice, looks quite basshead. I'm not sure if the 6 and 10 kHz peaks are artefactual, but I'm a but wary of those peaks.
> 
> How's the timbre on this set? I know the BLON BL-03 is not the best in technicalities, but I love it a lot for the natural timbre it conveys for acoustic instruments. If this set can match or surpass the BLON's timbre, I'm game to try it on Black Friday. Though the non detachable cables is quite a con for me.


the price is only $2 USD?


----------



## Otto Motor

1clearhead said:


> Once I receive the package, I'll look into it more and let everyone know. ...There's a lot of BLON going on!


The latest Blon Beta arrived at my place today, there is no other after the BL-03. Interested to see how your "Blon" will sound.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I have bought the TRI I3. Seriously I need to rethink my priorities. 
But then I'm eyeing the Triumph Rocket 3 2020, which, with its 2458cc, is as impractical as having 20 pairs of iems.


----------



## FastAndClean

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have bought the TRI I3. Seriously I need to rethink my priorities.
> But then I'm eyeing the Triumph Rocket 3 2020, which, with its 2458cc, is as impractical as having 20 pairs of iems.


i purchased urbanfun, but one comment is that it came without the cable, did you get the full package?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

FastAndClean said:


> i purchased urbanfun, but one comment is that it came without the cable, did you get the full package?


Yes no problem for me, there are 1 cable, 6 pairs of tips and 2 earphones.


----------



## FastAndClean

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Yes no problem for me, there are 1 cable, 6 pairs of tips and 2 earphones.


ok thanks, they look awesome


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2019)

Done with the tuning of the *Trident Diamond *(named by @Slater) [Trident = KB EAR  = Head-Fi sponsor]. Both of us are very happy with the result. One thing I learnt was that cables can make a difference. In this case, this was obvious: the same iem sounded unbalanced with one type cable but really appealing with another...to both us us. Both cables were priced equally...which means a better sound does not necessarily rely on the cable's price. That thing will hit the market in less than two weeks...impressive efficiency.  You will have the last word on it -- I am very very curious about the feedback from reviewers and consumers. I wrote the whole tuning story up. You know where to find it.


----------



## logiatype

Otto Motor said:


> Done with the tuning of the *Trident Diamond *(named by @Slater). Both of us are very happy with the result. One thing I learnt was that cables can make a difference. In this case, this was obvious: the same iem sounded unbalanced with one type cable but really appealing with another...to both us us. Both cables were priced equally...which means a better sound does not necessarily rely on the cable's price. That thing will hit the market in less than two weeks...impressive efficiency.  You will have the last word on it -- I am very very curious about the feedback from reviewers and consumers. I wrote the whole tuning story up. You know where to find it.


Can you share a graph?


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 29, 2019)

logiatype said:


> Can you share a graph?


i have a bad feeling about this


----------



## chickenmoon

Ordered one of them Urbanfuns, thanks @Bui Hai Anh for mentioning  them, I'm all about Beryllium these days.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2019)

logiatype said:


> Can you share a graph?


See 1 cm below!


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Ordered one of them Urbanfuns, thanks @Bui Hai Anh for mentioning  them, I'm all about Beryllium these days.


if it is bad we both will go down haha


----------



## njam (Nov 29, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> These are the final version of the TRIDENT DIAMOND (alpha version) with two choices of cable: the pink is OFC copper and the grey is OCC copper.
> 
> The question is: which one do you want?
> 
> ...


Placebo specs aside, that pink cable looks pretty bad/ugly, especially the loose weave.
The silver one would be the one, that I would go with.


----------



## Otto Motor

njam said:


> Placebo specs aside, that pink cable looks pretty bad/ugly, especially the loose weave.
> The silver one would be the one, that I would go with.


The pink cable looks like the one that came with the iBasso IT01.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 29, 2019)

Yep that cable looks way too loose. Like handmade gone wrong.

That diamond graph looks way too v-shaped with too much bass and overly recessed mids, disappointing for us who like neutral / u-shape, but I suppose it will please the masses and sell well vOv.

I think I'll get another T2 on sale instead.


----------



## njam (Nov 29, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The pink cable looks like the one that came with the iBasso IT01.


Or the TIN HIFI P1 cable, which did also have this kind of halfassed weave...
Actually it does look *identical *to P1 cable, except that P1 was MMCX and this one is 2pin.



citral23 said:


> Yep that cable looks way too loose. Like handmade gone wrong.


Yup. No idea how could anyone approve of mass production after seeing this mess...


----------



## citral23 (Nov 29, 2019)

njam said:


> Or the TIN HIFI P1 cable, which did also have this kind of halfassed weave.
> 
> 
> Yup. No idea how could anyone approve of mass production after seeing this mess...



The negative me would say it looks like a rushed product intended to capture a slice of the blon juicy pie, while its hype is dying. But it would probably do better as a better T2, or some sort of tuning that stands the proof of time, which chi-fi v-shapes just don't. Ppl like to them for a few weeks and move on. T2 is still here otoh. Something to ponder.

The positive me will say that graphs don't tell the whole story, that the shells look much nicer (and I actually really like the tri logo) and that there are basically no budget iems that don't need a cable on top, except lately the hibiscus.


----------



## njam

citral23 said:


> The negative me would say it looks like a rushed product intended to capture a slice of the blon juicy pie, while its hype is dying.
> 
> The positive me will say that graphs don't tell the whole story, that the shells look much nicer (and I actually really like the tri logo) and that there are basically no budget iems that don't need a cable on top, except lately the hibiscus.


Tin T3 also came with an amazing MMCX cable, which made the most "on top cables" look like a downgrade.
And I think indeed, that graphs don't tell the whole story, at least to me 
The Shouer's Tape graph for example looked pretty meh to me, but the IEM was anything but.


----------



## Tonymac136

Graphs mean very little to me. Detail doesn't necessarily graph. Timbre definitely doesn't graph. Sure, one can spot a recessed mid range or an overly enthusiastic bass, but there is much more to sound than a graph


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 29, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Timbre definitely doesn't graph.


----------



## njam

FastAndClean said:


>


Not Treble, Timbre 

But I agree with Tonymac136 that you can't really graph things like detail retrieval, instrument separation or stage/air.


----------



## 1clearhead

Tonymac136 said:


> Graphs mean very little to me. Detail doesn't necessarily graph. Timbre definitely doesn't graph. Sure, one can spot a recessed mid range or an overly enthusiastic bass, but there is much more to sound than a graph


+1 Definitely agree! ...For example, Hecate GM360 by EDIFIER has a professional engaging sound signature with plenty of dominating clean and transparent clarity even though the FR graph might not display the middle and upper range when compared to the lower deep sub-range. Basically, the overall sound signature is extremely pleasant and are that good!


----------



## 1clearhead

...I like the HECATE just as much as I like the BLONS.


----------



## citral23

Yup, the blon-03 craps itself on busy tracks, no graph will ever tell you that.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Yep that cable looks way too loose. Like handmade gone wrong.
> 
> That diamond graph looks way too v-shaped with too much bass and overly recessed mids, disappointing for us who like neutral / u-shape, but I suppose it will please the masses and sell well vOv.
> 
> I think I'll get another T2 on sale instead.


Doesn't sound really V-shaped, probably because the bass is rather fast for a DD (and very well extended into the sub-bass, where it stays composed - and doesn't get fuzzy). Midrange is not back as the bass doesn't smudge, there is incredible depth added by the bass, and the resolution is exquisite (better than the TRN BA5). Vocals reproduction is stellar. The T2 has much less technical finesse and also not that organic timbre ("tonal accuracy"). Wait for comments by listeners before you judge...and buy moreofthesame.

Graphs tells you about the quantity of sound, not (directly) about the quality. Another example of a great sounding earphone with a horrible graph is the VE BIE...and that one also has a fantastic timbre. It is the timbre that appeals most to the ear.

Actually, this depends whether you use music to listen to the gear, or the gear to listen to your music.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 30, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Doesn't sound really V-shaped, probably because the bass is rather fast for a DD (and very well extended into the sub-bass, where it stays composed - and doesn't get fuzzy). Midrange is not back as the bass doesn't smudge, there is incredible depth added by the bass, and the resolution is exquisite (better than the TRN BA5). Vocals reproduction is stellar. The T2 has much less technical finesse and also not that organic timbre ("tonal accuracy"). Wait for comments by listeners before you judge...and buy moreofthesame.
> 
> Graphs tells you about the quantity of sound, not (directly) about the quality. Another example of a great sounding earphone with a horrible graph is the VE BIE...and that one also has a fantastic timbre. It is the timbre that appeals most to the ear.
> 
> Actually, this depends whether you use music to listen to the gear, or the gear to listen to your music.



I'm not closed-minded at all, but look, I'm sorry even if the timbre is "exquisite" (big words) if there's too much bass it's invariably detrimental to an audiophile experience. People demand it, and it must sell, I get it. If there's one thing graphs do tell, it's bass quantity. Again lots of ppl like it, so don't mind me, my voice is not the market voice.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I'm not closed-minded at all, but look, I'm sorry even if the timbre is "exquisite" (big words) if there's too much bass it's invariably detrimental to an audiophile experience. People demand it, and it must sell, I get it. If there's one thing graphs do tell, it's bass quantity. Again lots of ppl like it, so don't mind me, my voice is not the market voice.


Listen before judging. Although...reviews based entirely on FR graphs would be interesting. The Diamond's bass is faster than your TGV. Review units will be sent out on Monday. Wait and see! One of the reviewers has the KPE and possibly access to the Tin Hifi T4.

UPDATE...I just wrote this on my blog (not yet published): _At Head-Fi, some complained about the frequency response chosen by us tuners: too bassy! We had to work with the driver given to us -- and the different tuning filters The tuning filters did not allow for a FR between red and blue [FR graphs]. Blue may be a tad bassy for audiophiles, but it adds depth to the soundstage -- and volume to the image. This results in a well  balanced tonality. The red FR creates a bass that is a bit too weak for many. This keeps the midrange as is but brings out the high end...as the human ear hears the whole FR spectrum in context...which throws the tonality slightly out of balance and creates a flatter image. We learn: the driver quality plays a huge role in the tuning and the shape of the optimal FR. It is no surprise that most $10 earphones typically have a very V-shaped FR. In our mid-tier case, the FR curve is the best possible compromise.



Spoiler: Cutting a rough diamond: it took two betas, one alpha, and three different cables.





 

Photo by KopiOkaya


_


----------



## mbwilson111

I ordered the Urbanfun ISS014 on 11:11 and received them yesterday.  I did not have time to listen until tonight ( yesterday was a headphone day).

WOW!   It says something when I start a test track and then just sit back and listen to the whole album. Using the preinstalled tips and the stock pink cable.  Excellent.

Another album begins..don't want to stop.


----------



## Spiralman

Tonymac136 said:


> Graphs mean very little to me. Detail doesn't necessarily graph. Timbre definitely doesn't graph. Sure, one can spot a recessed mid range or an overly enthusiastic bass, but there is much more to sound than a graph





njam said:


> But I agree with Tonymac136 that you can't really graph things like detail retrieval, instrument separation or stage/air.


I have to disagree, since i see many people here talking about how human ear is unique and how no measurement can repeat what ear can hear. I understand that many of us here come from different backgrounds that often have nothing in common with electronics and acoustics. And  in that case maximum what one can see in frequency responce chart is "recessed mid range" or "overly enthusiastic" bass...
First of all most of the siginificant characteristics of the iems (frequency response, phase response, impulse response, waterfall plots, harmonic distortions charts) can be measured with the same equipment the reviewers usually take simple FR charts. Other thing is that these very reviewers should know how to interpret those graphs (which is questionable) and know how to convey those results to the untrained readers (even more questionable).
 Using raw FR charts without smoothing is mislieading as one can see a narrow 6dB dip at the 6K and think that this is something very "hearable" by untrained ear... We hear better peaks than dips. In fact 1/3 octave bands are standartisized because "If two tones are heard simultaneously, and are in the same critical band (1/3 octave band), they will be perceived as a single tone with a “beat frequency” modulating the loudness of the tone. The beat frequency is the difference in Hz between the two tones’ frequencies. If the tones are in different critical bands, they will be perceived as two distinct tones." As a result our hearing integrates (smoothes) those peaks and dips based on 1/3 octave. When we talk about TONAL BALANCE we should analyze 1/3 smoothed FR charts (or rougher like 2/3 octave or full octave). I could only speculate that IEM with buttery smooth 1/6-1/12 octave chart should outperform on micro-level over iem that has many peaks and dips on 1/6-1/12 chart that disappear after 1/3 octave smoothing.
 TIMBRE is precieved by human ear not only by harmonic content of sound but also by the dynamic characteristics such as vibrato and attack-decay envelope of the sound. "Waterfall or C.S.D. (Cumulative Spectral Decay) plots give you some information about how fast the iem stops making sound after the signal has been abruptly stopped.  Each material has it’s own resonance(s) which means that if we move a material it does not ‘stop’ moving immediately after the stimulus (an audio signal transient) is no longer present." BAs have "faster" bass than DDs because they stop moving earlier after "kick" note has played.
More on the subject here: https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/how-to-interpret-graphs/


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I ordered the Urbanfun ISS014 on 11:11 and received them yesterday.  I did not have time to listen until tonight ( yesterday was a headphone day).
> 
> WOW!   It says something when I start a test track and then just sit back and listen to the whole album. Using the preinstalled tips and the stock pink cable.  Excellent.
> 
> Another album begins..don't want to stop.


Do you have the Blons, too?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Do you have the Blons, too?



yes I do


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> yes I do


What's the diff? Or is the only similarity the housings?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 29, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> What's the diff? Or is the only similarity the housings?



Tonight was my first listen and now it is 1am here...I cannot attempt to answer that now.  The housing is not THAT similar when you put them side by side.

I think someone was comparing them a few pages back.

@Otto Motor   found the post

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3024#post-15332818


----------



## SciOC

mbwilson111 said:


> Tonight was my first listen and now it is 1am here...I cannot attempt to answer that now.  The housing is not THAT similar when you put them side by side.
> 
> I think someone was comparing them a few pages back.
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm looking for some cheap berrylium drivers to get and thought the shozy 1.1 and even more expensive dunu Titan 6 were my options.

I only see one store selling these, UF audio store, shop reviews are less than stellar.  Any issues or did you get them elsewhere?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

UF is UrbanFun, kinda like you are buying from the manufacturer.


----------



## Coyro

mbwilson111 said:


> The housing is not THAT similar when you put them side by side.


How long/wide is the nozzle compared to BL-03? You don't had the issues with the former but for many it can be crucial.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 30, 2019)

Edit : wrong thread...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 30, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Cool, I'm looking for some cheap berrylium drivers to get and thought the shozy 1.1 and even more expensive dunu Titan 6 were my options.
> 
> I only see one store selling these, UF audio store, shop reviews are less than stellar.  Any issues or did you get them elsewhere?



I think that is the only store.. UF is probably UrbanFun.   I had no issues at all and have left positive feedback.  Someone left one star and said there was no cable.   When I opened my box... a huge box... I wondered for a second where was the cable.  My husband said, "it is under this flap."  LOL.   Here is a photo  The ear pieces were in the round case . Foam tips in that little rectangular metal case. Have to lift that little flap in the lower left to reveal the cable.   I bet that guy does have a cable and doesn't know it.  Hope he did not throw away the box already.










Coyro said:


> How long/wide is the nozzle compared to BL-03? You don't had the issues with the former but for many it can be crucial.



Here is a photo showing the  nozzles.  UF on the left, Blon on the right.  Very different.  I had not even looked at the nozzle until you asked because I put them straight into my ears with the medium stock tip.  Very good tips.  Even if they do not work for you with this iem they could be useful with another.  My husband already took the large pair from me.

Edited to try a better photo.  I used my husband's silver Blon for the photo so it would match the UF better.  I have the brown Blon which I use with Symbio Peel tips and  a cable with no earhook because I wear mine down.  This UF was extremely comfortable last night with the stock tips and stock MMCX cable.  I had them in for about three hours without really feeling them.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I think that is the only store.. UF is probably UrbanFun.   I had no issues at all and have left positive feedback.  Someone left one star and said there was no cable.   When I opened my box... a huge box... I wondered for a second where was the cable.  My husband said, "it is under this flap."  LOL.   Here is a photo  The ear pieces were in the round case . Foam tips in that little rectangular metal case. Have to lift that little flap in the lower left to reveal the cable.   I bet that guy does have a cable and doesn't know it.  Hope he did not throw away the box already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is the sound?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Nov 30, 2019)

My Dunu DM-380 has arrived. As good as Urbanfun ISS014, with slightly less bass and slightly more treble. The sound is subtle and nuanced, reminding me of Shuoer Tape without that 3kHz peak.

DM-380 _(Harman done right) _and ISS014 _(Harman with more bass and less treble)_ are now the best under $50 for me. 
The second tier includes: 

Blon BL-03 _(Harman with less treble and good soundstage)_
Semkarch CNT-1 _(L-shape with a lot a bass and resolving mid-treble)_
SF **** _(flat and detailed)_
SF **** Pro _(slightly more V-shaped than Harman with a lot of bass rumble and 8kHz peak)_
Tanchjim Cora _(Harman with excellent bass and maybe too safe treble)_
TRN V90 _(more bass than Harman with recessed mid, very fun sound)_
But your order could be different.


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Yeah, no BA drivers though....  In theory the nx7 pro is more similar to the A6 than the A6 mini, *for less than the price of the A6 mini*...  Filter options are that of the mini, but driver setup is more similar to the A6.
> 
> Assuming it sounds decent it makes the A6 mini a hard sell, and the A6 is probably not worth the incremental cost increase.
> 
> Basically, that's my excuse for not needing to buy the A6 now.  I actually saved myself money by spending only $92 on it rather than buying the A6!  See!  That's how that works, right?  Right!?!?!  Yeah.  That's right.


For Black Friday, Penon has the LZ A6 Mini on sale, $69.00 USD
https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html


----------



## Coyro

mbwilson111 said:


> Here is a photo showing the nozzles. UF on the left, Blon on the right. Very different. I had not even looked at the nozzle until you asked because I put them straight into my ears with the medium stock tip. Very good tips.


Sold!


----------



## Coyro

lgcubana said:


> Penon has the LZ A6 Mini on sale, $69.00 USD


oh shi~~~ 
don'tneedthemdon'tneedthemdon'tneedthem...


----------



## mbwilson111

Coyro said:


> oh shi~~~
> don'tneedthemdon'tneedthemdon'tneedthem...



Do I ?


----------



## SciOC

mbwilson111 said:


> Do I ?


How many piezo/DD combos with tuning filters do you  two already own?  Of course you don't NEED them, but yeah, you need them.

The price is no doubt a reality of the new competition in this category include the dt6pro, spring 1, nx7/pro, all that seemingly offer more for the money....  Maybe the price of the spring 1 will drop too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> How many piezo/DD combos with tuning filters do you  two already own?  Of course you don't NEED them, but yeah, you need them.
> 
> The price is no doubt a reality of the new competition in this category include the dt6pro, spring 1, nx7/pro, all that seemingly offer more for the money....  Maybe the price of the spring 1 will drop too.


Dont forget the LZ A6 mini!


----------



## SciOC

Bui Hai Anh said:


> My Dunu DM-380 has arrived. As good as Urbanfun ISS014, with slightly less bass and slightly more treble. The sound is subtle and nuanced, reminding me of Shuoer Tape without that 3kHz peak.
> 
> DM-380 _(Harman done right) _and ISS014 _(Harman with more bass and less treble)_ are now the best under $50 for me.
> The second tier includes:
> ...


Question on the DM380, is the cable not mmcx or 2 pin?  I can't find in the description that it's replaceable but if it is it looks like mmcx.....

Might just wait for the dm480....  Definitely getting the UF isso14 though


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont forget the LZ A6 mini!


Yeah, that's the one we're talking about that's now half off basically.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Yeah, that's the one we're talking about that's now half off basically.


Bought them today  Gonna take like a month to get them though.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

SciOC said:


> Question on the DM380, is the cable not mmcx or 2 pin?  I can't find in the description that it's replaceable but if it is it looks like mmcx.....
> 
> Might just wait for the dm480....  Definitely getting the UF isso14 though



The cable is fixed sadly.


----------



## Coyro

Bui Hai Anh said:


> The cable is fixed sadly.


Had bought them nevertheless. Can't rationally explain "why?", but those triple-DD config and, ahem, questionable design just captivated my attention. I perceive some noble madness within it.


----------



## citral23

Coyro said:


> Had bought them nevertheless. Can't rationally explain "why?", but those triple-DD config and, ahem, questionable design just captivated my attention. I perceive some noble madness within it.



Ah! For me it's the opposite, the design looks like something meant for a 50 yo who drives a Mercedes coupe and wears a rollex because he both wants to look like he's still young but at the same time wants to show off his wealth. Complete turn-off. The guy probably wants to look like an audiophile but has in fact no idea, if the cable was removable he'd shell 200$ for a fancy one and claim it improves soundstage on OK Computer (totally not mainstream...), using MQA highest unfold setting of course, which sounds better than the original Masters in 24/192.

Here's a picture of that guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Disclaimer : I like to troll a bit now and then, don't take it seriously.


----------



## HungryPanda

We oldies just laugh at you millennials sometimes


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont forget the LZ A6 mini!



Or the Rosewill EX-500, Artiste DC1, etc.

In fact, I seem to remember the DC1 was the FIRST ceramic piezo hybrid. It came out of nowhere, and we are all like '_whoa, what is this new alien technology?!?_'


----------



## HungryPanda

Ah I remember the Artiste DC1 hype, halcyon days


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Or the Rosewill EX-500, Artiste DC1, etc.
> 
> In fact, I seem to remember the DC1 was the FIRST ceramic piezo hybrid. It came out of nowhere, and we are all like '_whoa, what is this new alien technology?!?_'



Were Elecom IEMs before (and they are some imitation, I beleive(?)?
Piezo buzzers are around forever.
Piezo can provide most accurate displacements through out all the audible range and beyond. If someone will work out the displacement-per-voltage limitation with some lever-like system - it can be the total IEM winner.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> Were Elecom IEMs before (and they are some imitation, I beleive(?)?
> Piezo buzzers are around forever.
> Piezo can provide most accurate displacements through out all the audible range and beyond. If someone will work out the displacement-per-voltage limitation with some lever-like system - it can be the total IEM winner.



You are correct, piezo buzzers have been around for a long time. Every annoying beep from a smoke alarm, pager, car seat belt chime, and a million other things are all thanks to our little friend the piezo.

They just were never used as treble drivers in headphones/earphones until recently.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

*Discover the KBEAR Diamond i1: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/*

Yep, they changed the name back from Trident because KBEAR is an official Head-Fi sponsor.
BUT: wrong cable in the pics...will be a grey OFC one...will have to wait for the latest round of photos.


----------



## zachmal

Otto Motor said:


> *Discover the KBEAR Diamond i1: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/*
> 
> Yep, they changed the name back from Trident because KBEAR is an official Head-Fi sponsor.



purdy


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

zachmal said:


> purdy


And I tell you something: this morning I carefully compared the latest betas to make sure there is not too much bass in the final selection (after the bickering on this thread). And it was the right choice of filters in the end. The leaner, more audiophile tuning threw the image out of balance and made it flat. This is a great sounding earphone with the right accessories (best cable in town). Take this, Tin Hifi T4 !


----------



## logiatype

Bui Hai Anh said:


> My Dunu DM-380 has arrived. As good as Urbanfun ISS014, with slightly less bass and slightly more treble. The sound is subtle and nuanced, reminding me of Shuoer Tape without that 3kHz peak.
> 
> DM-380 _(Harman done right) _and ISS014 _(Harman with more bass and less treble)_ are now the best under $50 for me.
> The second tier includes:
> ...







This DM-380 doesn't seem very Harman-esque unless I'm looking at the wrong product.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm380-hybrid-earphones-review.917011/


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> You are correct, piezo buzzers have been around for a long time. Every annoying beep from a smoke alarm, pager, car seat belt chime, and a million other things are all thanks to our little friend the piezo.
> 
> They just were never used as treble drivers in headphones/earphones until recently.


True, although "crystal earpieces" were around for 50+ years but not renown for their quality of sound.


----------



## citral23

Otto Motor said:


> And I tell you something: this morning I carefully compared the latest betas to make sure there is not too much bass in the final selection (after the bickering on this thread). And it was the right choice of filters in the end. The leaner, more audiophile tuning threw the image out of balance and made it flat. This is a great sounding earphone with the right accessories (best cable in town). Take this, Tin Hifi T4 !



Lol I'll take the  "bickering" for myself, you shouldn't listen so much to drunk Friday ramblings and random trolling, but it the end maybe you should, it's probably for the better 

What can I say, on the mockup, the nozzle looks off compared to the real picture, way too short you might want to have it redrawed, could be a turn-off.

Cable looks great now on the real picture. That sage green is lovely too.

I hate carbon fiber, we're audiophiles not frigging need for speed afficionados, but well I seem to be the only one thinking this so disregard.

Wishing you the best for this product, happy to see more competition in this DD segment. On watchlist.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

logiatype said:


> This DM-380 doesn't seem very Harman-esque unless I'm looking at the wrong product.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm380-hybrid-earphones-review.917011/



???????
Mine looks like this and sounds like this, too. Very bassy -- and aggressive in the midrange fuelled by the upper midrange peaks.


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I hate carbon fiber, we're audiophiles not frigging need for speed afficionados, but well I seem to be the only one thinking this so disregard.



From the photos it looks like the carbon is simply inlayed into the metal. It should be easy to remove it and replace it with another material - wood, acrylic resin (clear, colored, etc), abalone, etc.

I’m not saying most people would do that, but rather that it is possible if you are into customizing your gear.

Given the color scheme of the metal and gold nozzle, I would have personally gone with a nice wood inlay - ebony, redwood, walnut, etc.


----------



## Otto Motor

citral23 said:


> Lol I'll take the  "bickering" for myself, you shouldn't listen so much to drunk Friday ramblings and random trolling, but it the end maybe you should, it's probably for the better
> 
> What can I say, on the mockup, the nozzle looks off compared to the real picture, way too short you might want to have it redrawed, could be a turn-off.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well, although I am not financially involved in this, I certainly am emotionally. The bass on the FR graph reminded me of the Focal Spark, also looking strong on paper but never being overbearing sound wise. Nozzle is long enough for my teutonic ears.

We should not forget, this is not a $200 driver. We had to tickle the best out of what were were given. And I think it will appeal to "audiophiles", too. Reasoning: going back to the Drop JVC HA-FDX1 single DD, two "audiophiles" (shotgunshane, crinacle) chose the bassier tuning filter, I did not. It may come down to tonal accuracy and tonal balance for the "audiophiles", and this earphone delivers. Let's sit back, sip on a glass of Bordeaux, and wait for the feedback.

Salut!


----------



## citral23

Slater said:


> From the photos it looks like the carbon is simply inlayed into the metal. It should be easy to remove it and replace it with another material - wood, acrylic resin (clear, colored, etc), abalone, etc.
> 
> I’m not saying most people would do that, but rather that it is possible if you are into customizing your gear.



Let's just wait for the final product first there seems to be a lot of last minute changes so far.

If I end up ordering it, I might customize it with a pair of tits, it's more badass than carbon fiber.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Let's just wait for the final product first there seems to be a lot of last minute changes so far.
> 
> If I end up ordering it, I might customize it with a pair of tits, it's more badass than carbon fiber.


I don't understand the concern about the faceplate: it is just cosmetics. Looks fine to me -- better than the sage-green...reminiscent of a 1970s Toyata (_sans_ the rust).


----------



## citral23

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Well, although I am not financially involved in this, I certainly am emotionally. The bass on the FR graph reminded me of the Focal Spark, also looking strong on paper but never being overbearing sound wise. Nozzle is long enough for my teutonic ears.
> 
> We should not forget, this is not a $200 driver. We had to tickle the best out of what were were given. And I think it will appeal to "audiophiles", too. Reasoning: going back to the Drop JVC HA-FDX1 single DD, two "audiophiles" (shotgunshane, crinacle) chose the bassier tuning filter, I did not. It may come down to tonal accuracy and tonal balance for the "audiophiles", and this earphone delivers. Let's sit back, sip on a glass of Bordeaux, and wait for the feedback.
> 
> Salut!



Salut mon pote. I'd be genuinely curious to listen to something you personally 100% tuned tbh. I get your point that everything is a compromise (in a positive way, doing your best given constraints, other ppl taste etc)

Prost


----------



## citral23

Otto Motor said:


> I don't understand the concern about the faceplate: it is just cosmetics. Looks fine to me -- better than the sage-green...reminiscent of a 1970s Toyata (_sans_ the rust).



It looks better on the real picture than on the mockup


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 30, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Salut mon pote. I'd be genuinely curious to listen to something you personally 100% tuned tbh. I get your point that everything is a compromise (in a positive way, doing your best given constraints, other ppl taste etc)
> 
> Prost


...and I sign off on it that this earphone is excellent. My name will be mud in no time if it wasn't...and nobody will care about my next tuning project anymore. Hey, my name is already mud with the admins and many other bloggers...but for different reasons.

Errr..that faceplate looks better than the rest . 
On the mockup, it doesn't look like the real thing...in reality is it kinda holographic. Looks actually quite premium.

P.S. One of the reviewers will be my co-blogger Biodegraded. So far, he has never liked any earphone he reviewed. You should check his Sennheier IE 500 Pro review on my blog. I think he reviewed it with an axe. If he signs off on the bass, it will be ok.


----------



## CesarBR

Seems like 12/12 will be a very interesting day:

Moondrop Starfield and Kbear Diamond, is it?

I'm in a dilemma here... Found hibiscus for U$46, is it worth it? (I already have BL03, tfzKing Pro and a few other DDs, apart from a bunch of hybrids...)

I mean, does it offer something different/unique in terms os signature?

I'm looking for another nice DD for the collection, not sure if should pull the trigger on hibiscus or wait for Stellar/Starfield/Diamond...


----------



## Riz99

Otto Motor said:


> ???????
> Mine looks like this and sounds like this, too. Very bassy -- and aggressive in the midrange fuelled by the upper midrange peaks.


@Bui Hai Anh That's not Harman-esque at all, it seems that you don't know that otto's measurement rig is different from an iec711 complaint rig like crin's and this graph suggests that this iem would have shouty mids and quite bassy compared to the cora....just like otto said.


----------



## Riz99

Sony Mh755 for comparison(Harman-esque) , quite sub-bassy but still doesn't have as much of a peak in the upper-mids. Taken from the same site.


----------



## Otto Motor

First review ready to go...but not in English!



Spoiler: KBEAR Diamond i1 review 日本人


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 30, 2019)

Got the FAAEAL Hibiscus a couple of hours ago.  Unfortunately QA missed this one. At least I now know that the red version is a metal housing, vs. the clear version's acrylic(?)

One of the better stock cables: a thicker, vinyl wrapped, 4 strand

The 2-pin connection has a tactile snap, on both phones.

The initial sound (with stock grey/orange tips) left a lot to be desired; virtually no bass in them.  Also, like most of my collection, the silicone tips didn't get a good perch; they were easy to pull out.  Slapped on some RIYO/NewBee foam tips and got some of the missing low end, with a much improved, secured fit.  I'll still warm them up for a day or two, before deciding whether I should get a replacement pair or just get a refund.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Got the FAAEAL Hibiscus a couple of hours ago.  Unfortunately QA missed this one. At least I now know that the red version is a metal housing, vs. the clear version's acrylic(?)
> 
> One of the better stock cables: a thicker, vinyl wrapped, 4 strand
> 
> ...



I'm kind of glad with each passing day that my order got cancelled on these. It sounds like it was for the better. No bass, peeling paint, tips that fall off. Hopefully these cases are isolated.

The cable sounds like the best thing about them.


----------



## Otto Motor

CesarBR said:


> Seems like 12/12 will be a very interesting day:
> 
> Moondrop Starfield and Kbear Diamond, is it?
> 
> ...


Careful with the Hibiscus: cannot imagine it has a real DLC quality coating at this price.


----------



## chinmie

CesarBR said:


> Seems like 12/12 will be a very interesting day:
> 
> Moondrop Starfield and Kbear Diamond, is it?
> 
> ...



i could be really really wrong, but seeing what you already have, i doubt the hibiscus would bring something new and better compared to your collection. reading reviews on here and my local forums, it seems the sound is just okay for the price at best, and that the selling point would be the cable.. to the point that people literally bought it and selling the cable and IEM separately for profit, or simply just sold the IEM and kept the cable.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Hibiscus is a very good looking iem, Cable is very good. Not for bassheads but a pleasant listen. I find them comfortable but prefer the TRN V90. I'm still tip rolling so opinion may change


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Riz99 said:


> Sony Mh755 for comparison(Harman-esque) , quite sub-bassy but still doesn't have as much of a peak in the upper-mids. Taken from the same site.


Hmm... Just like everybody here I also have the MH755. A quick check, and the tonality of the two pair is not far apart. MH755 doesn't feel that much bassy, and DM-380 doesn't have that weird 3kHz peak like my (sold) Shuoer Tape.
I don't know, Otto's measurement of Spring 1 also has massive bass, which is not what I feel.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Spring 1 bass is very source and tip sensitive fwiw


----------



## mbwilson111

lgcubana said:


> For Black Friday, Penon has the LZ A6 Mini on sale, $69.00 USD
> https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html



I am so sad.  After spending time researching this and deciding I would buy the A6 mini instead of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro,  I have found out that my husband already ordered it .... before I even knew about the sale price!  So, maybe I am back to the original plan.

Oh well, I really do like the UrbanFun... and others...


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> I am so sad.  After spending time researching this and deciding I would buy the A6 mini instead of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro,  I have found out that my husband already ordered it .... before I even knew about the sale price!  So, maybe I am back to the original plan.
> 
> Oh well, I really do like the UrbanFun... and others...



Fwiw my NX7 Pro should be waiting for me next weekend when I get back from my current business trip. I already have the A6 mini and enjoy them a lot. I will be able to do a comparison between the two.


----------



## yorosello

I want to try the LZ A6 Mini, will it be worth it or I should just wait for the moondrop starfield? :|


----------



## kingcro

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Hmm... Just like everybody here I also have the MH755. A quick check, and the tonality of the two pair is not far apart. MH755 doesn't feel that much bassy, and DM-380 doesn't have that weird 3kHz peak like my (sold) Shuoer Tape.
> I don't know, Otto's measurement of Spring 1 also has massive bass, which is not what I feel.


I actually prefer Spaceship to MH755s.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 30, 2019)

"the silicone tips didn't get a good perch"


Slater said:


> I'm kind of glad with each passing day that my order got cancelled on these. It sounds like it was for the better. No bass, peeling paint, tips that fall off. Hopefully these cases are isolated.
> 
> The cable sounds like the best thing about them.


My bad, I wasn't clear.  By perch, I was referring to the level of seal, to my ear canal.  The grey/orange tips hold onto the nozzle very well.



HungryPanda said:


> The Hibiscus is a very good looking iem, Cable is very good. Not for bassheads but a pleasant listen. I find them comfortable but prefer the TRN V90. I'm still tip rolling so opinion may change


For me, the Hibiscus purchase was serendipitous, after stumbling upon the sale price and seeing the finish and the stock cable.  

Hopefully the Cargo Broker that has been holding onto my NX7 Pro for 14 days and counting will release them at some point soon and I'll be able to compare the two IEMs.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 30, 2019)

So, FiiO under their Jade audio brand has released their $50 offering. Perhaps more of a what we can expect it to be thing since it is made in relation to the FH1 which is already well known.

















Now there can be an Urbanfun, DM-380, Hibiscus, BLON, Jade Audio cage match!


----------



## yorosello

jant71 said:


> So, FiiO under their Jade audio brand has released their $50 offering. Perhaps more of a what we can expect it to be thing since it is made in relation to the FH1 which is already well known.


Damn, another contender is coming


----------



## courierdriver

mbwilson111 said:


> I am so sad.  After spending time researching this and deciding I would buy the A6 mini instead of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro,  I have found out that my husband already ordered it .... before I even knew about the sale price!  So, maybe I am back to the original plan.
> 
> Oh well, I really do like the UrbanFun... and others...


I have the original NX7, and I know Panda has it also. Have you asked to borrow his NX7 to see how you like/dislike it's sound? I would be interested about your impressions on the original NX7. Personally, I love mine; so I don't feel the need to upgrade to the Pro version. To me, it's a great earphone already, and gives me a sound I enjoy immensely.


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> So, FiiO under their Jade audio brand has released their $50 offering. Perhaps more of a what we can expect it to be thing since it is made in relation to the FH1 which is already well known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking iem! If the price is under $50, I'd be curious to try this set. Nice to see a set of Fiio iems, that finally use a 2 pin. I'm not a big fan of mmcx connectors especially if I want to use in balanced format. The blue set really looks attractive too!


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> So, FiiO under their Jade audio brand has released their $50 offering. Perhaps more of a what we can expect it to be thing since it is made in relation to the FH1 which is already well known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks very promising, 13mm DD + 1 knowles BA with experience from Fiio. FR seems very good. Shells are also very beautiful!


----------



## zachmal (Nov 30, 2019)

[wrong thread, will post on TRN thread]


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> So, FiiO under their Jade audio brand has released their $50 offering. Perhaps more of a what we can expect it to be thing since it is made in relation to the FH1 which is already well known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> This looks very promising, 13mm DD + 1 knowles BA with experience from Fiio. FR seems very good. Shells are also very beautiful!



+1 what DynamicEars said. I'd totally be willing to give this a try when it comes out.


----------



## Veyska

yorosello said:


> Damn, another contender is coming





courierdriver said:


> Very nice looking iem! If the price is under $50, I'd be curious to try this set. Nice to see a set of Fiio iems, that finally use a 2 pin. I'm not a big fan of mmcx connectors especially if I want to use in balanced format. The blue set really looks attractive too!





Slater said:


> +1 what DynamicEars said. I'd totally be willing to give this a try when it comes out.


Didn't pop up when I searched for it (was on phone at the time though, so YMMV), but hey look a link - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000419858364.html

*****

Edit - They should have had a jade color too, IMO.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2019)

Among a few nicer cables. I decided to take a gamble on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This looks very close to the NIceHCKs F3 in design Very close. But the tuning is different. Way more balanced and focused on sub bass more so than mid bass. This could be what the F3 should have been. I figure I can take one for the thread and see what this one is all about.  Internal of the housing and overall design is identical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vs F3





I bet they learned a thing or two from the failed F3..This has me getting a Tri I3. I thought the F3 had some potential which could have been so much better if they fine tuned the thing. Will report when I get em.

I know KBear and NiceHCK has nothing to do with each other but. This reaffirms to me that these guys all get their earphones and cables from the same warehouse.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

Veyska said:


> Didn't pop up when I searched for it (was on phone at the time though, so YMMV), but hey look a link - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000419858364.html
> 
> *****
> 
> Edit - They should have had a jade color too, IMO.


That was a fast search, definitely going for it lol

I thought they were just announced it.

Edit: Good news is I can use the $2 off coupon, so I can get it for $48


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2019)

Gotta love that chinglish *Comforable and resistant to hearing*.  I hope it isn't resistant to hearing. That wouldn't be good. Fingers crossed it wont be a dud. Yikes. Priced seem Ok for what it was.

Also took a boot on these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love me my foams now a days. Moondrop store on Aliexpress has these foam tips they use on their earphones for sale. Looked interesting. This T55 model has the widest nozzle I have ever seen for foams. I bought 2 sets which cost me around $13 on sale. 4 pairs. These foams look premium. Will report on these. According to Moondrop these foams make a difference.





 In any case I will be getting some. Will let you all know how they be. 

By the way.  the Graph on the I3 looks like these harmon based moondrop S8. Larger 8mm dynamic on the I3 gonna have some stout sub bass.


----------



## baskingshark

Veyska said:


> Didn't pop up when I searched for it (was on phone at the time though, so YMMV), but hey look a link - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000419858364.html
> 
> *****
> 
> Edit - They should have had a jade color too, IMO.






 

Tuning looks quite sweet.
Anyone gonna take a punt on it?


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Tuning looks quite sweet.
> Anyone gonna take a punt on it?


I'm definitely going for it, but the shipping method is only SingPost atm. Duh need to wait almost a month to get them


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> I'm definitely going for it, but the shipping method is only SingPost atm. Duh need to wait almost a month to get them



It seems there's some different shipping method via Netherlands post (POSTNL)? Yeah but the shipping timeframe are thereabouts, and with black friday among us and the festive period coming, I bet there'll  be delays in shipping time.

I like the FR for this set, no harsh 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak. But too much wallet damage from 11/11, and it's not on discount as it just came out. But let us know how it turns out, it's definitely one set I have on my wishlist.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> It seems there's some different shipping method via Netherlands post (POSTNL)? Yeah but the shipping timeframe are thereabouts, and with black friday among us and the festive period coming, I bet there'll  be delays in shipping time.
> 
> I like the FR for this set, no harsh 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak. But too much wallet damage from 11/11, and it's not on discount as it just came out. But let us know how it turns out, it's definitely one set I have on my wishlist.


I got the $2 off, so $48 is still reasonable


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> It seems there's some different shipping method via Netherlands post (POSTNL)? Yeah but the shipping timeframe are thereabouts, and with black friday among us and the festive period coming, I bet there'll  be delays in shipping time.
> 
> I like the FR for this set, no harsh 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak. But too much wallet damage from 11/11, and it's not on discount as it just came out. But let us know how it turns out, it's definitely one set I have on my wishlist.


Yes fr looks like it was made for the western part


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> It seems there's some different shipping method via Netherlands post (POSTNL)? Yeah but the shipping timeframe are thereabouts, and with black friday among us and the festive period coming, I bet there'll  be delays in shipping time.
> 
> I like the FR for this set, no harsh 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak. But too much wallet damage from 11/11, and it's not on discount as it just came out. But let us know how it turns out, it's definitely one set I have on my wishlist.


Yeah, I too would like to get it, but I have bought quite a few IEMs lately and need to take a break on my spending. It does seem promising though. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## yorosello

Okay, now I have $5 off coupon, so it's now $45


----------



## Coyro

citral23 said:


> the design looks like something meant for a 50 yo who drives a Mercedes coupe and wears a rollex because he both wants to look like he's still young but at the same time wants to show off his wealth.


Yes, *EXACTLY*. It looks old, it looks flashy an almost kitsch, it's so wrong that I even like it somehow.


----------



## njam

HungryPanda said:


> We oldies just laugh at you millennials sometimes


Coz you just don't know what's up


----------



## jant71 (Dec 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> +1 what DynamicEars said. I'd totally be willing to give this a try when it comes out.





yorosello said:


> That was a fast search, definitely going for it lol
> 
> I thought they were just announced it.
> 
> Edit: Good news is I can use the $2 off coupon, so I can get it for $48




Nope, I said they _released_ it. Out in the wild lol. Though just on the Jade Audio Ali page for now.

Oh, and I agree on a nice Jade color or some other shade of green would be nice. That is another improvement from the FH1, a better shade of green than that one was 

And, while they are taking models and improving on them and lowering the price, I hope they take the FA1 armature and add a good dynamic and release that for $99!


----------



## yorosello

jant71 said:


> Nope, I said they _released_ it. Out in the wild lol. Though just on the Jade Audio Ali page for now.


I bought it. Because I can't find their page here too, usually fiio will make a thread for their upcoming item


----------



## jibberish

The BA driver in that Jade Audio set is the same one used in the Ikko OH10, which works quite wonderfully used as a single BA in a hybrid setup in the Ikko. For $50 that's a very intriguing looking IEM, I'd take a punt on it except I've already got a BA5 and A6 mini on the way...


----------



## yorosello

Okay, I just spend $400+ in just one month last month


----------



## HungryPanda

the saying goes "Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet"


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Okay, I just spend $400+ in just one month last month








My friend, you have just entered the edge of one rabbit hole. There's still a chance to turn back, while it's not too late!

Sadly it's too late for me, I've entered 3 rabbit holes (IEMs, headphones and earbuds) since learning about CHIFI.


----------



## yorosello

But most of them was from buying tips fortunately, not from IEMs sooo.. I'll need not to spend much for tips anymore.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> My friend, you have just entered the edge of one rabbit hole. There's still a chance to turn back, while it's not too late!
> 
> Sadly it's too late for me, I've entered 3 rabbit holes (IEMs, headphones and earbuds) since learning about CHIFI.


Lucky me I'm not into headphones though!

But tbh, since my colleagues are now also addicted to IEM because of me, I can sell them my used pair that I didn't want anymore to them  so yeah, still not bad.


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> But most of them was from buying tips fortunately, not from IEMs sooo.. I'll need not to spend much for tips anymore.



You bought more than $400 in eartips just last month? Were they solid gold?


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> You bought more than $400 in eartips just last month? Were they solid gold?


No, I mean most purchase was from tips but not that much i guess, probably just $100 for tips & cables $300 for iems becoz i bought one CIEM that cost $214 & the rest was the DR2


----------



## davidcotton

yorosello said:


> No, I mean most purchase was from tips but not that much i guess, probably just $100 for tips & cables $300 for iems becoz i bought one CIEM that cost $214 & the rest was the DR2


Which ciem was it?


----------



## yorosello

davidcotton said:


> Which ciem was it?


The Avara Av1s, our local brand here


----------



## lgcubana

*FAAEAL Hibiscus*

I got them on sale, at Amazon U.S. ($51.92 USD, for Prime members), https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZNV8V8V/

Depending on how much value you put on not needing to upgrade the stock cable; they can be a viable option for the middle of the crowd (not bassheads or ear piercing) listeners: enough ***bass/sub bass to satisfy, but not enough (like the TFZ No. 3) to make your cranium expand, when you play Lil Wayne's, "Lollipop". A superior clarity/realism to female vocals (e.g. Ciara,"Chandelier"), when compared to either the No. 3s or the KZ ZS10 Pros and most importantly (to me) a non-fatiguing upper end, which still retains a good measure of clarity.



 

Unfortunately, my set came with a factory boo boo. Still debating whether to replace or return.



 

** *lots of EQ 
*

*


----------



## mbwilson111

courierdriver said:


> I have the original NX7, and I know Panda has it also. Have you asked to borrow his NX7 to see how you like/dislike it's sound? I would be interested about your impressions on the original NX7. Personally, I love mine; so I don't feel the need to upgrade to the Pro version. To me, it's a great earphone already, and gives me a sound I enjoy immensely.



I don't like to borrow his because then I have to do all the tip rolling (that makes my ears sore) for an iem that is not even mine.  I am attracted to the total package that is the NX7Pro.... I will probably go for it at some point.  I just wanted to be the one to score that great deal on the mini and planned all day for it only to find out he had done it without saying anything.  People need to talk to each other!


----------



## Dsnuts

So fresh. So clean. These are fresh from the bag they were in. Haven't heard them yet. Got the DM 380 in as well. Will take a good listen here shortly. Will be back with some initial impressions.


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> The Avara Av1s, our local brand here



Did you send them ear impressions?


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> Did you send them ear impressions?


No unfortunately, I bought the universal version of it because i'm less flexible atm. But after adding the Spinfit cp220/cp240 to it, with their custom like shaped housing, it had been feels like a ciem to me. No sound leakage, great noise cancelling. 

I'll most likely get the true ciem form next time with their higher line up because mine currently is just a single BA set up. Also they gave 20% for those who had purchase any IEM with them, which seems like a great deal for me to purchase another pair from them


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the DM 380s

  So DM-380s here. For entry level Dunu sound. I have to say these are impressive. In fact both these and the DM 480 has got a very likable sound. I am not gonna say much as both being dynamics. Both deserve some drum n bass. Off to the burn in station they go. 

Thus far. The DM 480 has got some serious low bass grunt. It has a sub bass level I haven't heard since old AT Solid bass days.. Yet don't seem to be missing if anything in the mids and treble. The DM-380 seems to have a very even tuning to the sound. Let me burn them in and I will have more to say about em.


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Got the DM 380s
> So DM-380s here. For entry level Dunu sound. I have to say these are impressive. In fact both these and the DM 480 has got a very likable sound. I am not gonna say much as both being dynamics. Both deserve some drum n bass. Off to the burn in station they go.
> 
> Thus far. The DM 480 has got some serious low bass grunt. It has a sub bass level I haven't heard since old AT Solid bass days.. Yet don't seem to be missing if anything in the mids and treble. The DM-380 seems to have a very even tuning to the sound. Let me burn them in and I will have more to say about em.



Wow, those are pretty flashy. They remind me of these:



Hope they sound good. Is the cable removable or fixed?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2019)

They are kinda blingy. I am impressed how cohesive Dunu got the DM-380 3 dynamic drivers. It sounds like one large dynamic in there. Which was probably the goal. DM -480 got a smoothness/ lushness to the sound I am digging, sound is large and in charge. 

One thing for certain. These both have some outstanding bass. Bass guys gonna love these especially the DM -480. the DM 380 don't seem weak in the low bass either.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Got the DM 380s
> So DM-380s here. For entry level Dunu sound. I have to say these are impressive. In fact both these and the DM 480 has got a very likable sound. I am not gonna say much as both being dynamics. Both deserve some drum n bass. Off to the burn in station they go.
> 
> Thus far. The DM 480 has got some serious low bass grunt. It has a sub bass level I haven't heard since old AT Solid bass days.. Yet don't seem to be missing if anything in the mids and treble. The DM-380 seems to have a very even tuning to the sound. Let me burn them in and I will have more to say about em.



Are the dm480 still only available direct from Dunu?  Do you have the final version, my understanding was shipping 12-25....

Anyway, you had me at "serious low bass grunt".

The DM380 immediately lost me at the hard wired cable part.

I need to order the dm480 so it gets here around the same time as my urbanfun isso14....  The FR graph on that pair is... Ridiculous looking.

Their latest 50mm berrylium over the ear set looks interesting to.  Anyone heard the urbanfun over the ears?  Looks different than their previous rbh hp2 rebadge....


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh yea bass guys are gonna love LOVE the DM 480. So I figure this one deserves its own thread. I just made this here. Post your thoughts and questions on this thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm-380-dm-480-impressions-thread.920370/


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> Are the dm480 still only available direct from Dunu?  Do you have the final version, my understanding was shipping 12-25....
> 
> Anyway, you had me at "serious low bass grunt".
> 
> ...



That is a good question for the Dunu rep that will be on the other thread. You should ask on that.  Or he could answer you here too.


----------



## CoFire

I see the Massdrop X Noble X are on sale for $125. Does anyone have any recommendations for these? Are they competitive with $125 Chifi offerings? 2 Knowles BA per side I believe.


----------



## baskingshark

CoFire said:


> I see the Massdrop X Noble X are on sale for $125. Does anyone have any recommendations for these? Are they competitive with $125 Chifi offerings? 2 Knowles BA per side I believe.



There're some reviews on headfi about it: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/massdrop-x-noble-x-universal-iem.22025/reviews

I don't have the Noble X but one of the (mass)drop reviewers there said he preferred his KZ AS10 and TRN V80 to the Noble X. A lot of folks say the fit with stock tips is bad, but this seems to improve with aftermarket tips.
It's been out around 2017, the CHIFI industry has really caught up to the western midfi/budget segment in these 2 years, so I wouldn't be surprised if some sub $50 USD CHIFI sets nowadays can compete or maybe even surpass it in technicalities.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was gonna say I just bought the Tri I3 for $128ish. That thing comes with a 10mm Planar, 8mm Dynamic and a BA in an all aluminum housing. I haven't heard the Noble X but to be honest I am so not interested in that phone. Lol.


----------



## Slater

Anyone hear anything about the Magaosi V3?

Configuration is 1xDD (9.2mm) + 2xKnowles BA.


----------



## nraymond

SciOC said:


> Their latest 50mm berrylium over the ear set looks interesting to.  Anyone heard the urbanfun over the ears?  Looks different than their previous rbh hp2 rebadge....



I bought them in the 11.11 sale, got them a few days ago, and been trying out a lot of different earpads because they are not quite over my ears - cups are 95mm across, pads can fit my ears, but the top and bottom of my ears get squished a bit. For people with smaller heads/ears, this might not be an isssue. I really need 100mm pads to fit my ears without them getting squished... anyway the Urbanfun sound is really good, the driver is both really capable and there was thought put into the earpads from an acoustic perspective. The drivers can produce copious amounts of bass, which means you need velour/microfiber material like the stock pad or a hybrid earpad to keep that bass from getting overwhelming (I tried about 8 other earpads, and protein leather/lambskin/alcantara/etc are all materials that won't work). The only ear pad in my library that retained most of the acoustic qualities of the stock pads while also being more comfortable for me are the Dekoni Beyerdynamic DT Elite Velour:

https://dekoniaudio.com/product/dek...set-for-beyerdynamic-dt-770-880-990-and-more/

$50 is pretty pricey though for earpads... Brainwavz makes two types of circular pads, and right now in the non-XL (100mm) size I only have their polyurethane leather and sheepskin, neither of which were a good material match to the Urbanfun. There is a Brainwavz hybrid non-XL pad I may get, though I hesitate a bit because I have their oval hybrid and the velour part is lower quality than what Dekoni uses on their Elite Velour and it's also lower quality than the Brainwavz Micro Suede, i.e. I find the Brainwavz hybrid oval pad a bit rough on my skin and physically distracting compared to their Micro Suede, which feels great for long periods of wear. I have no idea why Brainwavz only has Micro Suede round ear pads in XL size... they could be the ideal pad material for the Urbanfun from an acoustic and comfort perspective.

Driver performance with stock pads is well controlled across the frequencies with terrific mids (male and female voices are spot on), detailed but not aggravating highs, and decent lows for an open back (there's sub-bass roll-off like most open backs). Imaging is very good, not the craziest out-of-head experience, but just really well done, very little mental effort required to figure out where sounds are coming from/imagine the space the music is in. If it wasn't for my XL head/ears, the Urbanfun would be one of my favorite open-back headphones I think. People with smaller heads/ears than mine should definitely consider them.


----------



## audio123

Slater said:


> Anyone hear anything about the Magaosi V3?
> 
> Configuration is 1xDD (9.2mm) + 2xKnowles BA.


I will give it a listen tonight.


----------



## DannyBai

Been listening to the Penon Sphere for the past week and it’s a seriously nice sounding earphone. Haven’t heard a single ba earphone sound this good since the Final Audio Heaven series. This and the NX7 Pro’s are excellent sounding.


----------



## SciOC (Dec 1, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> I was gonna say I just bought the Tri I3 for $128ish. That thing comes with a 10mm Planar, 8mm Dynamic and a BA in an all aluminum housing. I haven't heard the Noble X but to be honest I am so not interested in that phone. Lol.


I thought about these but then again they looked very similar to the f3, which aren't well regarded...

How do you get that price on there?  I saw the flyer with special prices but adding them to cart they show up as the normal sale price....? I have intense FOMO though too, and the IMR Rah looks like garbage without a crossover....



nraymond said:


> I bought them in the 11.11 sale, got them a few days ago, and been trying out a lot of different earpads because they are not quite over my ears - cups are 95mm across, pads can fit my ears, but the top and bottom of my ears get squished a bit. For people with smaller heads/ears, this might not be an isssue. I really need 100mm pads to fit my ears without them getting squished... anyway the Urbanfun sound is really good, the driver is both really capable and there was thought put into the earpads from an acoustic perspective. The drivers can produce copious amounts of bass, which means you need velour/microfiber material like the stock pad or a hybrid earpad to keep that bass from getting overwhelming (I tried about 8 other earpads, and protein leather/lambskin/alcantara/etc are all materials that won't work). The only ear pad in my library that retained most of the acoustic qualities of the stock pads while also being more comfortable for me are the Dekoni Beyerdynamic DT Elite Velour:
> 
> https://dekoniaudio.com/product/dek...set-for-beyerdynamic-dt-770-880-990-and-more/
> 
> ...


Awesome, just to be clear these ARE open back?   They looked like it, but given the last pair of there's was closed I wasn't sure of the aesthetics (minus 3 ports, I own the rbh hp2 which looks identical).

Looks like a budget focal elear that probably sounds 99% as good.  But open really isn't for me....


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2019)

*First friendly encounter: KBEAR Diamond i1 vs. Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition (KPE).*


Spoiler: Here






I passed on the review unit of the KPE to @loomisjohnson, but I remember that I didn't like their thin midrange. The Diamonds have a much fuller and lusher vocals department. The author of the above article didn't want to bring the different prices into the equation (KPE $180, KBEAR $80) as the KPE is now 2 years old and the prices of DDs have come down substantially. For your orientation, the drivers in the Tanchjim Oxygen cost $40 a pop, and the retail price is $280. I spent a lot of time comparing the Diamonds to my JVC HA-FDX1 reference ($250-380, depending on source). The JVCs sport a bigger driver with damped nozzles that produce a smoother vocals reproduction compared to the grittier Diamonds. Maybe we should have reduced the Diamonds' 5 kHz area bit to mimic the JVCs' midrange. I still find that the Diamonds have an excellent midrange, though. They certainly have a much better extended and more focused low end than the JVCs (whether this is good is another question).

UPDATE: after more testing and comparing, and talking to the co-tuner, we are now happy with the result. If we had trimmed the 5 kHz area, we would have taken life out of the image.


----------



## audio123

DannyBai said:


> Been listening to the Penon Sphere for the past week and it’s a seriously nice sounding earphone. Haven’t heard a single ba earphone sound this good since the Final Audio Heaven series. This and the NX7 Pro’s are excellent sounding.


I understand completely because I used to own many Final Audio Heaven IEMs such as FI-BA-SS, 6, 5 Aging, 4 & 2. 

My personal favourite from the Heaven Series is the Heaven 6 even up till today. I feel the Sphere is a solid single BA IEM too.


----------



## nraymond

SciOC said:


> Awesome, just to be clear these ARE open back?   They looked like it, but given the last pair of there's was closed I wasn't sure of the aesthetics (minus 3 ports, I own the rbh hp2 which looks identical).
> 
> Looks like a budget focal elear that probably sounds 99% as good.  But open really isn't for me....



They are open - the exterior metal grilles are 50mm in diameter, and shining a flashlight in I see foam, so they're damped. Pay no attention to the AliExpress listing with the exploded view of the driver in the cup though, that is a Photoshop someone did of Focal's driver diagram merged in with the Urbanfun cup/frame (not a very professional thing to do). Also, while the AliExpress product page shows it with no branding or lettering on the headphones, they have branding on the outside of the yokes and an L and R marking on the inside of each side. They also came in a retail box.


----------



## audio123

Slater said:


> Anyone hear anything about the Magaosi V3?
> 
> Configuration is 1xDD (9.2mm) + 2xKnowles BA.


Here you go mate, @Slater
First impression is on the bassy side of things with quick decay. Pretty punchy presentation. Vocals are slightly behind but quite clean. Treble is crisp and airy. For the soundstage, depth is good and width is on the smaller side. I can safely recommend the Magaosi V3 to those who are looking for a bass oriented sound with clean & slightly recessed midrange and crisp treble. Very good value worthy product from Magaosi. Cheers!


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Here you go mate, @Slater
> First impression is on the bassy side of things with quick decay. Pretty punchy presentation. Vocals are slightly behind but quite clean. Treble is crisp and airy. For the soundstage, depth is good and width is on the smaller side. I can safely recommend the Magaosi V3 to those who are looking for a bass oriented sound with clean & slightly recessed midrange and crisp treble. Very good value worthy product from Magaosi. Cheers!



sounded similar like the TFZ no 3 signature?


----------



## audio123 (Dec 2, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> sounded similar like the TFZ no 3 signature?


Not really. The V3 has clearer & more transparent midrange and crispier treble than the No.3 which comes as no surprise given it has 2 additional BA. Cheers!


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-5. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## flyhunter (Dec 2, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> *FAAEAL Hibiscus*
> 
> I got them on sale, at Amazon U.S. ($51.92 USD, for Prime members), https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZNV8V8V/
> 
> ...



Received them today and I'm definitely disappointed with the build quality icluding earphones and cable.
The same problem with the left earphone as described by lgcubana.It looks like a factory defect.
The cable itself has loosened plugs (it's quite visible on photos) - probably it's gonna die after 100 times of plugging in and out. Had to be really careful. The metal nut where the cable split up is moving all the time.

How to reaturn or replace it? Asking the seller to provide the address to ship them back? Let me know what they propose if you decided to contact with them.


----------



## Slater

flyhunter said:


> The cable itself has loosened plugs (it's quite visible on photos) - probably it's gonna die after 100 times of plugging in and out. Had to be really careful. The metal nut where the cable split up falling all the time.



Can you describe how/where is it loose specifically?

Because I bought a cable by itself, just because the cable was supposedly awesome sauce.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Can you describe how/where is it loose specifically?
> 
> Because I bought a cable by itself, just because the cable was supposedly awesome sauce.


I bought the cable too. Hope it will not have any QC issue.


----------



## CactusPete23

yorosello said:


> I bought the cable too. Hope it will not have any QC issue.


Maybe the "metal nut" he refers to is actually a slider and meant to move?


----------



## yorosello

CactusPete23 said:


> Maybe the "metal nut" he refers to is actually a slider and meant to move?


Not sure tho


----------



## flyhunter (Dec 2, 2019)

Slater said:


> Can you describe how/where is it loose specifically?
> 
> Because I bought a cable by itself, just because the cable was supposedly awesome sauce.



For now, the silver cover slipping off (take a look at the left plugin - it's a little bit up on the photo after 2 plug in/out but now it's moving up&down quite easily). Haven't really time to look at it deeper. I just tested it for 30 minutes & took some photos. At the jack side the silver cover is like glued with something. And when I plugged in for the first time there was weird hum. I needed to rotate jack to get rid of it. Now I can't hear any distortion, will test more tomorrow.

About a "metal nut", yeah I know it's meant to move, but I expected some pressure needed to move. It doesn't look nice underneath.


----------



## progfan2

audio123 said:


> Here you go mate, @Slater
> First impression is on the bassy side of things with quick decay. Pretty punchy presentation. Vocals are slightly behind but quite clean. Treble is crisp and airy. For the soundstage, depth is good and width is on the smaller side. I can safely recommend the Magaosi V3 to those who are looking for a bass oriented sound with clean & slightly recessed midrange and crisp treble. Very good value worthy product from Magaosi. Cheers!


How does it compare it to the HiFi Boy OS V3? Which do you think has deeper bass and smoother treble? TIA


----------



## Ziggomatic

CoFire said:


> I see the Massdrop X Noble X are on sale for $125. Does anyone have any recommendations for these? Are they competitive with $125 Chifi offerings? 2 Knowles BA per side I believe.



For me they're not competitive, though it could just be my preferences talking. For example, the Spring1 is around the same price, and I think it runs circles around the Noble X. YMMV, of course. It's a very smooth-sounding set, but the lack of extension on both ends bugged me, and the fit wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Slater

flyhunter said:


> For now, the silver cover slipping off (take a look at the left plugin - it's a little bit up on the photo after 2 plug in/out but now it's moving up&down quite easily). Haven't really time to look at it deeper. I just tested it for 30 minutes & took some photos. At the jack side the silver cover is like glued with something. And when I plugged in for the first time there was weird hum. I needed to rotate jack to get rid of it. Now I can't hear any distortion, will test more tomorrow.



Very interesting. Perhaps it is just an isolated QC issue with your cable?

In any case, my cable is already on the way. Hopefully, it will be free of defects. If not, I can always repair it or get a replacement from the seller.


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 2, 2019)

flyhunter said:


> Received them today and I'm definitely disappointed with the build quality icluding earphones and cable.
> The same problem with the left earphone as described by lgcubana.It looks like a factory defect.
> The cable itself has loosened plugs (it's quite visible on photos) - probably it's gonna die after 100 times of plugging in and out. Had to be really careful. The metal nut where the cable split up is moving all the time.
> 
> ...



I got my FAAEAL Hibiscus via Amazon, U.S.  I opted to get a  replacement pair.

Scary that your red pair has the same exact defect, as I'm assuming you used a different vendor (mine was/is Fibest, via Amazon).  I wonder if the defect is limited to the red version or is it across all of the metal shells ?

One positive: as I continue to marinate (iPad, running Pandora: Early 2000s Club) the Hibiscus, the low end is gaining more presence.  Nothing head splitting, but decent enough to compete against non-basshead rigs (e.g. TRN V90, Blon BL-03, KZ ZS10 Pro, ...).  Put it this way, I would favor the Hibiscus over a non-modded (tape over the port) Tin HiFi T3, for it's frequency response, across the board.

The cable (at least on my 1st order) is a winner. No discernible observations to comment negatively about...  if you want to knit pick, the chin strap might wriggle/shimmy down the cable.  But I haven't really had a chance to walk around with the Hibiscus yet.


----------



## citral23

I've had the impression that a single DD gained "mellowness" with time, it's not impossible at all, but what is certain for me is that my brain gets accustomed quickly to less bass, and that a tight and fast bass has a stimulating effect which I find joyful and keeps me alert, while a slow boomy bass has a sort of sleepy effect, makes everything sound vague and dreamy.


----------



## SciOC

citral23 said:


> I've had the impression that a single DD gained "mellowness" with time, it's not impossible at all, but what is certain for me is that my brain gets accustomed quickly to less bass, and that a tight and fast bass has a stimulating effect which I find joyful and keeps me alert, while a slow boomy bass has a sort of sleepy effect, makes everything sound vague and dreamy.


I switch between pairs very often.  Over a long enough time I agree with you, but I don't listen that way anymore and I think that's true of a lot of people here.

The hibiscus sounds way different OOTB than it does after the 100+ hours I have on it now.  It sounded like real crap, now it sounds okay, but not my cup of tea nonetheless.  It's like a little bit better blon bl-03 to me.

I put my bqeyz bq3 in my ears just now and it's on another level for me from the hibiscus. I'm sitting here looking at a pile of gear that all costs more than the bq3 and doesn't sound as good.  Ha, I love this hobby, and that makes as little sense as these headphones.


----------



## kukkurovaca

SciOC said:


> I put my bqeyz bq3 in my ears just now and it's on another level for me from the hibiscus. I'm sitting here looking at a pile of gear that all costs more than the bq3 and doesn't sound as good. Ha, I love this hobby, and that makes as little sense as these headphones.



How does the BQ3 compare to the V90?


----------



## SciOC

kukkurovaca said:


> How does the BQ3 compare to the V90?


The bq3 is tuned less v shaped, but cleaner sounding and capable of more bass via EQ.  The soundstage is there real difference, the bq3 has my favorite soundstage of any pair at any price.  

This might be a magic bullet for my ears, so ymmv.

The bass on the bq3 might be a bit slow for some, but I love it.

Both are great, if you're not looking to EQ and like V shaped, the v90 is perfect.  But the bq3 Trump's it for me.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone confirmed if Toneking P10 is a planar magnetic unit yet or some new variation ?


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 2, 2019)

flyhunter said:


> Received them today and I'm definitely disappointed with the build quality icluding earphones and cable.
> The same problem with the left earphone as described by lgcubana.It looks like a factory defect.
> The cable itself has loosened plugs (it's quite visible on photos) - probably it's gonna die after 100 times of plugging in and out. Had to be really careful. The metal nut where the cable split up is moving all the time.
> 
> ...


*FAIL Hibiscus*

So that's three reds, with the same factory defect.  I would guess that the area in contention is where the seam was not properly buffed down, prior to applying the finish.

For whatever it's worth, both units have the same discernible ridge, that can be felt, when you run your fingernail across them.  Under the scrutiny of a bright, white light, you can see that the "blemish" is one of the two seams; that run into the neck.

On the left, my 1st unit


----------



## CoFire

lgcubana said:


> *FAIL Hibiscus*
> 
> So that's three reds, with the same factory defect.  I would guess that the area in contention is where the seam was not properly buffed down, prior to applying the finish.
> 
> ...



Well, seems they are consistent so must be an artifact of their fabrication. I haven't seen any pics of "non defective" Hibiscus IEMs out there. Does this blemish impact the performance?


----------



## unifutomaki

lgcubana said:


> that's three reds, with the same factory defect



That was enough to get me to cancel my order. A damn shame too


----------



## yorosello

I saw one person selling theirs too at our local community with the same defect. I guess it happens to all the reds.


----------



## unifutomaki

yorosello said:


> I saw one person selling theirs too at our local community with the same defect. I guess it happens to all the reds.



It doesn't bode well for all of the other coloured variants either, as they presumably all use the same process to get the paint on there.

In the Hibiscus's stead, I have just placed an order for the T2 Galaxy.


----------



## yorosello

unifutomaki said:


> It doesn't bode well for all of the other coloured variants either, as they presumably all use the same process to get the paint on there.
> 
> In the Hibiscus's stead, I have just placed an order for the T2 Galaxy.


Great choice


----------



## genck

unifutomaki said:


> I have just placed an order for the T2 Galaxy.


Prepare uranus because you're about to space jam


----------



## superuser1

unifutomaki said:


> It doesn't bode well for all of the other coloured variants either, as they presumably all use the same process to get the paint on there.
> 
> In the Hibiscus's stead, I have just placed an order for the T2 Galaxy.


I am wondering if its the casting process of the shells that introduce that anomaly.


----------



## SciOC

yorosello said:


> I saw one person selling theirs too at our local community with the same defect. I guess it happens to all the reds.


Fwiw, my clear variation has no defects.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Fwiw, my clear variation has no defects.



the clear one is resin, while others are metal. CMIIW though, so maybe there is a bit differences in sounds too because of the resonance materials


----------



## yorosello

SciOC said:


> Fwiw, my clear variation has no defects.


maybe because it was clear.. only the colors one was defective


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> the clear one is





DynamicEars said:


> the clear one is resin, while others are metal. CMIIW though, so maybe there is a bit differences in sounds too because of the resonance materials


I thought the front mold was resin on all and the back plate is metal....  I might have ordered different had I known it was all metal except for the clear version but I may have actually dodged a bullet.


----------



## yorosello

The cable I got is pretty solid. No issue.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 3, 2019)

Side by side with Nicehck c-16-3


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Side by side with Nicehck c-16-3



So which one better? Mine is coming soon (the faaeal one)


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> So which one better? Mine is coming soon (the faaeal one)


Nicehck one is very soft despite of being 16 core, while Faaeal one is only 4 core but stiffer. Both are very solid cables imo.

In term of sound, I didn't hear any noticeable difference from them since both are cooper based.


----------



## Lohb

Musicmaker P10 confirmed as planar magnetic by seller Be***an H*F* Audio Store on AliX, as there was some ambiguity over its internal tech with other new stuff such as "Planamic" etc coming out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just noticed that JadeAudio EA3 just got its price reduced from 49.99 usd to 39.99 usd.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Just noticed that JadeAudio EA3 just got its price reduced from 49.99 usd to 39.99 usd.


Yeah.


----------



## Dsnuts

This was posted by DUNU on the DM-480 thread. Thought I would post it here. 





 More color options.


----------



## RevPizzaguy (Dec 3, 2019)

RevPizzaguy said:


> I just ordered one yesterday from Drop, so we'll see when it comes in! (expected ship date is November 26th).



Got my Final E500's in last night and left them burning in overnight. Out of the box, the mids seemed a little forward with a little more recessed bass. Compared to my Blon BL03's, the sound is much more balanced and pleasant. Compared to my modded MH755 or MH750, the highs seem a little more veiled without the clarity. If I could put it one way, listening to a live album, the E500's sound like a good recording, the MH755's sound like I'm there in the auditorium. Also, the E500's need a bit more power than the MH755's. For the same volume, I need to set my LG V30  to 45 to match the MH755's at 35.


----------



## Viajero

RikudouGoku said:


> Just noticed that JadeAudio EA3 just got its price reduced from 49.99 usd to 39.99 usd.


Dang, that's very tempting.


----------



## audio123

My take on Fearless S8 Pro. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ldo77

audio123 said:


> I am testing the newly revised ISN H40 and it is a step up from the first edition H40 with a less veiled sound and vocals are more present. There is better clarity and greater amount of air rendered. It is just superior to the first edition H40 which can sound subdued at times. Punchy bass, clear midrange and airy treble. Big soundstage. This is finally a real winner from ISN.


Any comparaison with Fearless S8 ?


----------



## jant71

RevPizzaguy said:


> Got my Final E500's in last night and left them burning in overnight. Out of the box, the mids seemed a little forward with a little more recessed bass. Compared to my Blon BL03's, the sound is much more balanced and pleasant. Compared to my modded MH755 or MH750, the highs seem a little more veiled without the clarity. If I could put it one way, listening to a live album, the E500's sound like a good recording, the MH755's sound like I'm there in the auditorium. Also, the E500's need a bit more power than the MH755's. For the same volume, I need to set my LG V30  to 45 to match the MH755's at 35.



It is supposed to be the other way around according to the marketing, lol. The E500 is supposed to be more like being there. Actually I am on board with what Final is doing with this binaural emulation or what have you and it seems to be done really well on 8000. Of course I was not on board for that price nor was I going for the $20 model either that I thought might be okay but not really work the magic. I figure they will have an in between model where the "lifelike" effect it closer to the 8000. Had doubt about getting the effect in that housing. Always helps to have better space and direction in the bigger housings or a more open design. The E500 still needs to go up against the Nismo Jr. which was favorite to get the job done but is a whole lot larger.

Hope it may improve with more run in but after a night don't think it will change much more as to make a big difference.


----------



## yorosello

My Effect Audio Origin cable is coming


----------



## Viajero

So I received my TFZ King Edition, TFZ 2019 My Love Edition and TRN BA5 IEMs earlier today and I'll need to spend some good time with them before I share my final opinions of them, but I'll give a few initial impressions.

I can safely say the TFZ King Edition is likely going to be competing with the BQEYZ Spring 1 as my best sounding set so far. The bass is impressive. It's defined, well textured and responsive. Mids so far appear surprisingly clear, well bodied and uncongested. Highs are very detailed, crisp and seem well extended. They _might_ be a little too intense for those sensitive to treble, but I'm using the stock tips and I need to listen more to say for sure. 

With the little time I've used the TRN BA5 so far I definitely have missed the sub bass rumble I'm accustomed to in my music. Otherwise they sound very good. Lots of detail, great tuning. I'm not sure I like it more than the V90, though. 

As far as the 2019 My Love Edition is concerned, it's the one I've listened to the least, but first impressions are positive. It seems to sound similarly good as the T2 Galaxy, which is one of my favorites. Curiously enough, it put my LG V40 into high impedance mode. It's surprising because both the T2 Galaxy and King Edition are very easy to drive.


----------



## CesarBR (Dec 3, 2019)

Viajero said:


> I can safely say the TFZ King Edition is likely going to be competing with the BQEYZ Spring 1 as my best sounding set so far. The bass is impressive. It's defined, well textured and responsive. Mids so far appear surprisingly clear, well bodied and uncongested. Highs are very detailed, crisp and seem well extended. They _might_ be a little too intense for those sensitive to treble, but I'm using the stock tips and I need to listen more to say for sure.



Tfz sure knows how to tune an addictive bass, Tfz king pro's bass is among the most addictive things I ever heard


----------



## yorosello (Dec 3, 2019)

Loving this combination so far


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2019)

ISN H40 in the house. I gotta say this is interesting.
Statement from ISN developers

ISN AUDIO announcement：

Due to we are dissatisfied with the sound and crafts of the 1st batch of H40, we hold it back. Now that the newly adjusted H40 has been born, we will send it to customers who have purchased the retired H40 for free. Currently retired H40 still has inventory, so now anyone who *buy H40 will get 1 free retired H40*, thank you for your support!



So what I got here is not only one H40 but the one with the brown cable is ISN H40 retired edition. So the retired edition is not bad in fact I was thinking It sounded like a decent $200 earphone.  

Then I started listening to the new improved H40... These don't sound like a $200 earphone. They are on the level of one of my favorite iems the IBasso IT04. Similar dynamics, Similar detail, Great extension on both ends. Great mids with imaging that pops.  I am willing to bet if someone that owns the IT04 heard the H40. They probably wont be able to figure out which one has the higher end SQ. Lol. This is insane level of a value on the H40. ISN from out of nowhere comes out with this. I know about their cables but I had no idea these guys were masters of the craft of tuning. So what that previous statement was. If you guys are interested in these. You can click on an option to get a free RETIRED version with your order. Meaning you can get 2 versions of the earphones for the cost of a single H40. 

Are the Retired version rejects? I wouldn't say so. The H40 on the other hand. WOW. Yet another very capable tuner now on the scene.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> ISN H40 in the house. I gotta say this is interesting.
> Statement from ISN developers
> 
> ISN AUDIO announcement：
> ...



What was the issue with the retired versions?

How does the new H40 compare to other hybrids like say the NX7 Pro/vanilla version?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2019)

Out of the box. The ISN H40 is playing on a different level. It is seriously mid fi level and not lower tier either. It is a $195 earphone playing on the level of the big guys.. I am willing to put this earphone right up against my IT04 in SQ. That is a $500 earphone. I wish I had the FH7 with me as I bet this will be pushing against those in sonics as well. I know the sonics of my IT04 vey well and to hear a similar level in sonic quality to those. .OUT OF THE BOX??





I am left completely speechless on this one. As much as I thought the NX7 pros were pushing value. This one has the stage to go along with the precision. SQ is exquisite for the price. I can't explain it any other way. Bass has excellent rumble. Excellent RUMBLE. And this is where I feel they made the most improvement from the free version. Has the wider stage too somehow.

Free version I can tell the bass dynamic is not as good as the one on the retail version. The sound is more precise on the retail version. I will have more to say but I have to actually burn these in. Lol.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Out of the box. The ISN H40 is playing on a different level. It is seriously mid fi level and not lower tier either. It is a $195 earphone playing on the level of the big guys.. I am willing to put this earphone right up against my IT04 in SQ. That is a $500 earphone. I wish I had the FH7 with me as I bet this will be pushing against those in sonics as well. I know the sonics of my IT04 vey well and to hear a similar level in sonic quality to those. .OUT OF THE BOX??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see that the LZ A6 is currently on sale for $225.
Have you heard them? 
How would you compare the H40?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2019)

I think @audio123  might be able to answer that one. Guy has every earphone ever made. Lol.

Dont know how good the A6 is but I was not expecting the H40 to sound this good. I have had my share of nicer mid fi stuff and I can put this SQ with anything I own.

Just a thought. The Retired version would make for an excellent gift for a significant other or a friend.  It will arguably be the better looking of the two as it has clear Resin sell showing the insides which is always cool looking. The Retail version is Onyx black. They will have no idea that it is a "Retired" Version. I threw on the retired version and ya they dont sound as precise. The mids sound slightly hollow the bass dont have the same quality as the Retail. But for a non knowing person. These will sound better than anything they have put in there ears. Lol. This retired version has roughly 90% of the tuning that is on the retail version. They actually sound pretty good. Nothing like a buy one get one free deal.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 4, 2019)

OK, so I received the *BLON W20* and *it is a* *FAKE* *Chinese DIY*. It has no relation to BLON.   It was only bubble-wrapped with no box or any other packaging.  Plus, No ear tips were included, only the default ear tips. After listening to them, the sound was better than average and bright. The style and look is pretty good and comfortable and was also better than average. But, after chatting with someone from the store in taobao and getting confirmation from a private BLON affiliate by way of email, I can confirm that they are fake BLON's. ...Bummer!

Well, now I can confirm that we need to be careful of fake BLON's! 

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 4, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I received the *BLON W20* and *it is a* *FAKE* *Chinese DIY*. It has no relation to BLON.   It was only bubble-wrapped with no box or any other packaging.  Plus, No ear tips were included, only the default ear tips. After listening to them, the sound was better than average and bright. The style and look is pretty good and comfortable and was also better than average. But, after chatting with someone from the store in taobao and getting confirmation from *@Lores* by way of email, I can confirm that they are fake BLON's. ...Bummer!
> 
> Well, now I can confirm that we need to be careful of fake BLON's!
> 
> -Clear



What a scam! Thanks for the headsup.
They took the OPPOTY to trick you into BELIEFing that their set was legit. LET THE FAKE BLON BURN!!!

PRO TIP: The only way to tell if a BLON is legit: BLON products will have some mantra about burning music or never giving up or something like that on their box/packaging.


----------



## Dsnuts

Chinese faking Chinese. Now that is something. Kinda makes sense though. It seems when something is selling off the shelf. Someone is gonna copy it and try to make a profit off of it. Chinese copy everything. 


Case in point. Lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

all these new earphones coming out every day, and still my NX7 originals are so damned good i have no desire to get any of these shiny new audio gems. seriously, the NX7's are on the same playing field as my Senn's and my JVC's,my Moondrop's and my Sony's. They are better than my TF10's and T3's, so it's hard to read these reviews and think these others are going to top the details, bass quality, comfort/fit, and resolution. i might jump on something after the new year, but as for right now, cheers to the NX7 for living up to the hype and performance.


----------



## superuser1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Chinese faking Chinese. Now that is something. Kinda makes sense though. It seems when something is selling off the shelf. Someone is gonna copy it and try to make a profit off of it. Chinese copy everything.
> 
> 
> Case in point. Lol


It's called inspiration and not copying in China


----------



## MyPants

Dsnuts said:


> ISN H40 in the house. I gotta say this is interesting.
> Statement from ISN developers
> 
> ISN AUDIO announcement：
> ...



How would I go about contacting these guys? I would love to borrow and/or purchase a unit to review on my channel.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 4, 2019)

The HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER continue to impress me and I'm definitely going to write to them and see if they can build one with detachable cables! They are just as entertaining and musical as the BLON, C12, and stomps all over the HiFi BCD! They sound 100% that good!

-Clear


----------



## Dsnuts

MyPants said:


> How would I go about contacting these guys? I would love to borrow and/or purchase a unit to review on my channel.



As far as I know Penon audio on their site is the only place you can get ISN stuff. I would contact them.


----------



## yorosello

This TFZ case is beautiful. Bought it during 11.11.


----------



## audio123

DBaldock9 said:


> I see that the LZ A6 is currently on sale for $225.
> Have you heard them?
> How would you compare the H40?





Dsnuts said:


> I think @audio123  might be able to answer that one. Guy has every earphone ever made. Lol.
> 
> Dont know how good the A6 is but I was not expecting the H40 to sound this good. I have had my share of nicer mid fi stuff and I can put this SQ with anything I own.
> 
> Just a thought. The Retired version would make for an excellent gift for a significant other or a friend.  It will arguably be the better looking of the two as it has clear Resin sell showing the insides which is always cool looking. The Retail version is Onyx black. They will have no idea that it is a "Retired" Version. I threw on the retired version and ya they dont sound as precise. The mids sound slightly hollow the bass dont have the same quality as the Retail. But for a non knowing person. These will sound better than anything they have put in there ears. Lol. This retired version has roughly 90% of the tuning that is on the retail version. They actually sound pretty good. Nothing like a buy one get one free deal.


 @DBaldock9 I would like to chime in with LZ A6 (Black Filter + Loud On) vs ISN H40 as per @Dsnuts request.

The H40 has significantly better fit than the LZ A6. The H40 has fuller bass performance and it is more impactful than the LZ A6. The LZ A6 has quicker bass decay. The LZ A6 has a more vivid midrange while the H40 has a focused yet controlled expression. The treble on LZ A6 is slightly crispier but H40 has the edge with a smoother presentation. The H40 presents a bigger stage with greater width & depth. Both are really good IEMs so it boils down to personal preference. If I have to pick between the ISN H40 & LZ A6, it will be the H40 because of its better fit and fatigue-free sound in comparison. Cheers!


----------



## battosai

audio123 said:


> @DBaldock9 I would like to chime in with LZ A6 (Black Filter + Loud On) vs ISN H40 as per @Dsnuts request.
> 
> The H40 has significantly better fit than the LZ A6. The H40 has fuller bass performance and it is more impactful than the LZ A6. The LZ A6 has quicker bass decay. The LZ A6 has a more vivid midrange while the H40 has a focused yet controlled expression. The treble on LZ A6 is slightly crispier but H40 has the edge with a smoother presentation. The H40 presents a bigger stage with greater width & depth. Both are really good IEMs so it boils down to personal preference. If I have to pick between the ISN H40 & LZ A6, it will be the H40 because of its better fit and fatigue-free sound in comparison. Cheers!


Does the H40 come with a isn S8 cable? It looks like it does (that's a $30 cable, very good with my dm6)


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 29, 2019)

Ya I took a listen this morning after a night of music to play through the drivers on the H40. Damn great sounding earphone. I can't get over how good the tuning is on the H40. It balances a fine line between detailed presenation and musicality a wider stage and excellent imagery. It sounds like what you would think a high fidelity in ears would sound like. To say I have been completely surprised by this one is an understatement.

I can tell they took their time to really tune these to be fluid. It has precision that is unheard of at the price range. My comparison for the price point would be my IT01s and if I was to choose right now I would pick the H40 easily. The IT01S my friends is no joke either.

I noticed these sound great on everything too. Not as picky as some earphones like the NX7 for example. You listen to those on the right source and they take off too neverland. You listen to them on the wrong source they sound artificial and not so good.  Not so much the H40.

For example. I use my Fiio X1. Good old X1. I still have mine. Use it all the time but more for burning in earphones on the go more so than actually listening to music with them. Cheap daps are good like that.  Just for grins I thought might as well check out how the H40 does with them.  OH man! Good old $100 Fiio X1 sound like a flagship Dap. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

battosai said:


> Does the H40 come with a isn S8 cable? It looks like it does (that's a $30 cable, very good with my dm6)


   Yes it does. No need to upgrade the cables at all on them. Though I do plan on trying out my higher end cables. Will report when I do.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

battosai said:


> Does the H40 come with a isn S8 cable? It looks like it does (that's a $30 cable, very good with my dm6)


Yes, it is the ISN S8. As for comparison of ISN H40 vs DM6 + ISN S8, I can only say the H40 easily triumphs it with more impactful bass, clearer midrange, airier treble and bigger soundstage. Really well played to ISN to re-release an IEM and it turns out to be a winner.





Dsnuts said:


> Ya I took a listen this morning after a night of music to play through the drivers on the H40. Damn great sounding earphone. I can't get over how good the tuning is on the H40. I balances a fine line between detailed presenation and musicality a wider stage and excellent imagery. It sounds like what you would think a high fidelity in ears would sound like. To say I have been completely surprised by this one is an understatement.
> 
> I can tell they took their time to really tune these to be fluid. It has precision that is unheard of at the price range. My comparison for the price point would be my IT0s and if I was to choose right now I would pick the H40 easily. The IT01S my friends is no joke either.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. ISN has set the bar very high for their debut IEM. I use the ISN H40 out of many different DAPs and it sounds really great. I recommend the H40 very highly.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Chinese faking Chinese. Now that is something. Kinda makes sense though. It seems when something is selling off the shelf. Someone is gonna copy it and try to make a profit off of it. Chinese copy everything.
> 
> 
> Case in point. Lol



So true! Today I visited a place in Shanghai called "Fake Market" and saw this sign on a store:


 
Of course I had to check it out and despite the logos on the products there I had a feeling it wasn't the real deal


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is the ISN H40 smaller than the Audiosense T800? The H40 looks like it uses the same design as the T800 and the T800 is too big for me.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the ISN H40 smaller than the Audiosense T800? The H40 looks like it uses the same design as the T800 and the T800 is too big for me.


Very similar in size.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Very similar in size.


Rip then, cant use it.


----------



## Coyro

Viajero said:


> As far as the 2019 My Love Edition is concerned, it's the one I've listened to the least, but first impressions are positive. It seems to sound similarly good as the T2 Galaxy, which is one of my favorites. Curiously enough, it put my LG V40 into high impedance mode.


No wonder: they should have an impedance of 55Ohm.


----------



## battosai

audio123 said:


> Yes, it is the ISN S8. As for comparison of ISN H40 vs DM6 + ISN S8, I can only say the H40 easily triumphs it with more impactful bass, clearer midrange, airier treble and bigger soundstage. Really well played to ISN to re-release an IEM and it turns out to be a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. ISN has set the bar very high for their debut IEM. I use the ISN H40 out of many different DAPs and it sounds really great. I recommend the H40 very highly.


Nice, my set is already on the way,  can't wait for it now!!


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Rip then, cant use it.


A pity 



battosai said:


> Nice, my set is already on the way,  can't wait for it now!!


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. The H40 is a fantastic IEM.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> Chinese faking Chinese. Now that is something. Kinda makes sense though. It seems when something is selling off the shelf. Someone is gonna copy it and try to make a profit off of it. Chinese copy everything.
> 
> 
> Case in point. Lol


They sell the original iPodd Nanno, the iFone, and the Macbok Aer.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Are these lucky bags good? What is usually included?


----------



## Dsnuts

It will only be a matter of time before the H40 catches on. It has the sonic grunt to have it's own thread. Started here. 

I will have on going impressions of them on their dedicated thread.


----------



## HungryPanda

RikudouGoku said:


> Are these lucky bags good? What is usually included?


 I usually get something I already have


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 4, 2019)

Ya to be honest. Surprise bags are kind of a surprise in that they are mediocre at best. I don't even recall what I got for last years surprise bag. Lol.
I think your general purchaser feels the same as I don't see the 100s of folks going for them now.

It is like spinning the wheel at your local Mcdonalds. Only to get a free serving of small fries.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@audio123 do you have pictures of the h40 and T800 side by side?


----------



## SciOC

Thought I'd share this just because my phone is an ahole to me. I didn't realize it would try to stage an intervention though...

THIS showed up on my Google feed, unsolicited.

"Battling Hi-Fi Addiction" with Andrew Robinson


What are your trying to tell me Google?  I haven't and will not watch the video....  *Hits show less like this, continues living in denial*


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> It has precision that is unheard of at the price range. My comparison for the price point would be my IT0s and if I was to choose right now I would pick the H40 easily. The IT01S my friends is no joke either.



A bit of NTS hype there D's with the "unheard at the price". Hear of the Tape? That is quite a bit cheaper as well. There are a few others and some we aren't even familiar with. The minority but there are indeed several below $200. Wonder if the Ety ER3SE are on the list as well being in the price range just not sure how precise they are.  

Though it is good that you get the old and new version for the $195 you pay for the H40. I bet the Tape stock cable would bring the old H40 more like the new one since it is cool and brighter airy sounding and pushing the clarity and detail(actually a bit much for the Tape for our Western taste lol).


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Are these lucky bags good? What is usually included?





HungryPanda said:


> I usually get something I already have





Dsnuts said:


> Ya to be honest. Surprise bags are kind of a surprise in that they are mediocre at best. I don't even recall what I got for last years surprise bag. Lol.
> I think your general purchaser feels the same as I don't see the 100s of folks going for them now.
> 
> It is like spinning the wheel at your local Mcdonalds. Only to get a free serving of small fries.



Actually the BLON BL-03 first came in a lucky bag a few months back before it was hyped to the moon. I realized there are 2 kinds of lucky bags on AE. One type is to get rid of their old stock of gear that is no more in production, and the other is to introduce new products in lucky bags eg KB Knight, BLON BL-03, NiceHCK earbuds etc. From their store page they will say whether it is a new product or old stock.

Though, I guess if u already own a whole pokemon collection of CHIFI ("GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL") like @HungryPanda , there's gonna be a big chance to get something that you already have.
But maybe it's worth taking a punt on the new release type lucky bags, I remember the BLON and KB knight were a few dollars cheaper in the lucky bag then when after they were "revealed".


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Actually the BLON BL-03 first came in a lucky bag a few months back before it was hyped to the moon. I realized there are 2 kinds of lucky bags on AE. One type is to get rid of their old stock of gear that is no more in production, and the other is to introduce new products in lucky bags eg KB Knight, BLON BL-03, NiceHCK earbuds etc. From their store page they will say whether it is a new product or old stock.
> 
> Though, I guess if u already own a whole pokemon collection of CHIFI ("GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL") like @HungryPanda , there's gonna be a big chance to get something that you already have.
> But maybe it's worth taking a punt on the new release type lucky bags, I remember the BLON and KB knight were a few dollars cheaper in the lucky bag then when after they were "revealed".



Yup, that’s how I got my 1st Blon BL-03. And the EP10.


----------



## HungryPanda

Me also, some things you just have to get


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 4, 2019)

jant71 said:


> A bit of NTS hype there D's with the "unheard at the price". Hear of the Tape? That is quite a bit cheaper as well. There are a few others and some we aren't even familiar with. The minority but there are indeed several below $200. Wonder if the Ety ER3SE are on the list as well being in the price range just not sure how precise they are.
> 
> Though it is good that you get the old and new version for the $195 you pay for the H40. I bet the Tape stock cable would bring the old H40 more like the new one since it is cool and brighter airy sounding and pushing the clarity and detail(actually a bit much for the Tape for our Western taste lol).



I took another listen to the older H40 today and I cant put my finger on it. For the most part it sounds OK but something is off on it. I aint gonna complain. Bass tuning is a bit off and the treble sounds different today. Some tunes sounds great on it some sounds a bit off.

Would be cool if a simple cable change would make it sound as good as the retail version but they retuned it for a reason.  I remember listening to it on open listen. Bass was flabby sounding. Not tight and punchy like the retail version. Bass sounds better today but it almost sound like the bass was detuned.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> @audio123 do you have pictures of the h40 and T800 side by side?


I don't have the T800 on hand atm.



Dsnuts said:


> I took another listen to the older H40 today and I cant put my finger on it. For the most part it sounds OK but something is off on it. I aint gonna complain. Bass tuning is a bit off and the treble sounds different today. Some tunes sounds great on it some sounds a bit off.
> 
> Would be cool if a simple cable change would make it sound as good as the retail version but they retuned it for a reason.  I remember listening to it on open listen. Bass was flabby sounding. Not tight and punchy like the retail version. Bass sounds better today but it almost sound like the bass was detuned.


The new H40 is just superior to the old version. Really great to see that ISN understood the old version is not up to standard and decided to retune. This shows that they know their stuffs well.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

peter123 said:


> So true! Today I visited a place in Shanghai called "Fake Market" and saw this sign on a store:
> 
> Of course I had to check it out and despite the logos on the products there I had a feeling it wasn't the real deal


Lol. Can't they just add a second E?


----------



## Babayagga

audio123 said:


> I don't have the T800 on hand atm.
> 
> The new H40 is just superior to the old version. Really great to see that ISN understood the old version is not up to standard and decided to retune. This shows that they know their stuffs well.



I know I'm asking you to remember and you don't have the T800 on hand, but could you compare the new H40 to it?


----------



## audio123

Babayagga said:


> I know I'm asking you to remember and you don't have the T800 on hand, but could you compare the new H40 to it?


From memory, the H40 has better bass and bigger stage than T800. Cheers!


----------



## suman134

Just got my unit of DK-2001, one of the biggest stage in the market for around $800, as good as the pola and the level of details too is fantastic. Sounds like a Shozy Pola on budget with better sonicality, ergonomics and build quality. Fantastic earphone. 
The modular plug makes things even easier to change terminations.


----------



## Cevisi

audio123 said:


> From memory, the H40 has better bass and bigger stage than T800. Cheers!


What means better bass tighter thicker more resolving ?


----------



## Kris77 (Dec 5, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I don't understand the concern about the faceplate: it is just cosmetics. Looks fine to me -- better than the sage-green...reminiscent of a 1970s Toyata (_sans_ the rust).




Hello Otto Motor
I have 2 requests to you:
- can you provide a link to Diamond i1 on Aliexpress when they are available?
- is there a chance for some discount on these headphones? For example, for my beloved number 69? 

Greetings from Poland


----------



## Babayagga

audio123 said:


> From memory, the H40 has better bass and bigger stage than T800. Cheers!



Thanks! What about detail retrieval and mids?


----------



## yorosello (Dec 5, 2019)

My first Origin cable has just arrived 
 

P.s. Sorry for spamming a lot of pictures lately. Just wanna share


----------



## DBaldock9

audio123 said:


> @DBaldock9 I would like to chime in with LZ A6 (Black Filter + Loud On) vs ISN H40 as per @Dsnuts request.
> 
> The H40 has significantly better fit than the LZ A6. The H40 has fuller bass performance and it is more impactful than the LZ A6. The LZ A6 has quicker bass decay. The LZ A6 has a more vivid midrange while the H40 has a focused yet controlled expression. The treble on LZ A6 is slightly crispier but H40 has the edge with a smoother presentation. The H40 presents a bigger stage with greater width & depth. Both are really good IEMs so it boils down to personal preference. If I have to pick between the ISN H40 & LZ A6, it will be the H40 because of its better fit and fatigue-free sound in comparison. Cheers!



Thanks for the comparison!
Unfortunately, this Christmas season I don't have the funds to buy either one - but when I do get some money saved up, I may try the H40.
Interesting thing - when I ordered the LZ A4 a few years ago, it was the same price ($195) as the H40 is now (although I did get the A4 for a discount price of $150).


----------



## audio123

Babayagga said:


> Thanks! What about detail retrieval and mids?


I won't go much into details as this is based off memory. T800 has the slight edge for details and midrange has more presence but I find it to be less musical than the H40.



DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks for the comparison!
> Unfortunately, this Christmas season I don't have the funds to buy either one - but when I do get some money saved up, I may try the H40.
> Interesting thing - when I ordered the LZ A4 a few years ago, it was the same price ($195) as the H40 is now (although I did get the A4 for a discount price of $150).


Glad to be of help! The H40 is a real gem by ISN.


----------



## Babayagga

Thanks! I guess I'm trying to figure out if it's a worthwhile upgrade from the KXXS. I'm leaning towards the T800 but I'm not convinced about an all BA set up


----------



## yorosello

Now I'm looking for a DAC/amp that would allow me to play hi-res files up to 24-bit/196khz & dsd much like the ibasso DC02 since my shanling up2 only allow me to play up to 48khz, if I used it as a USB DAC, although it supports up to 24 bit/96khz. Anyone can recommend me?


----------



## DBaldock9

yorosello said:


> Now I'm looking for a DAC/amp that would allow me to play hi-res files up to 24-bit/196khz & dsd much like the ibasso DC02 since my shanling up2 only allow me to play up to 48khz, if I used it as a USB DAC, although it supports up to 24 bit/96khz. Anyone can recommend me?



Maybe something like the FiiO Q1 Mark II will work for you - https://smile.amazon.com/FiiO-Q1-Mark-II-Amplifier/dp/B0757MH46M/


----------



## yorosello

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe something like the FiiO Q1 Mark II will work for you - https://smile.amazon.com/FiiO-Q1-Mark-II-Amplifier/dp/B0757MH46M/


Thank you. But maybe I would like something that is more portable & cheaper.


----------



## DBaldock9

yorosello said:


> Thank you. But maybe I would like something that is more portable & cheaper.



If you don't need one with an internal battery, the VE Odessey HD (USB-C) DAC/Amp is available for $10 (Single-Ended) or $30 (Balanced) - https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32


----------



## yorosello

DBaldock9 said:


> If you don't need one with an internal battery, the VE Odessey HD (USB-C) DAC/Amp is available for $10 (Single-Ended) or $30 (Balanced) - https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll add it to my list


----------



## audio123

Babayagga said:


> Thanks! I guess I'm trying to figure out if it's a worthwhile upgrade from the KXXS. I'm leaning towards the T800 but I'm not convinced about an all BA set up


It really depends on your personal preference. I foresee you owning all of them at some point


----------



## Babayagga

audio123 said:


> It really depends on your personal preference. I foresee you owning all of them at some point



I like my KXXS but I feel like it lacks detail retrieval and I'm no where near happy with the bass. I've found the right tips that take out some of the bloated bass but I'm looking for more slam and accuracy.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Dunu Titan 6. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 






Babayagga said:


> I like my KXXS but I feel like it lacks detail retrieval and I'm no where near happy with the bass. I've found the right tips that take out some of the bloated bass but I'm looking for more slam and accuracy.


I think the ISN H40 is what you are looking for.


----------



## Slater

Another DLC-based dynamic earphone popped up...

There is a version with mmcx, and a fixed cable version for a little cheaper.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000352123549.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000279327301.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Hope that isnt a Pizen Faaeal!


----------



## Viajero

I've had the chance to spend a little more time listening to the TFZ King Edition and to compare it to some of my other IEMs. I prefer to have the switches in the "on" position, which results in a less V shaped presentation with less bass, more forward mids and somewhat tamed highs.

Comparing the King Edition to the BQEYZ Spring 1 I found that the latter still sounds better to me. Detail, separation, imaging and soundstage are all superior in the Spring 1. I also just prefer the overall tuning of the Spring 1 over the King Edition.

In comparison to any of my other single dynamic driver IEMs the King Edition definitely offers better technical performance in most areas. More resolution, less prone to congestion, better transients with fast attack and the right amount of decay, improved instrument separation, etc. That DLC diaphragm it has definitely seems to make a difference. However, the soundstage is fairly average and, again, its signature is a little too V shaped for my tastes.

So, in technical terms I would rank it ahead of any of my other single dynamic driver IEMs, but I still prefer the tuning of the T2 Galaxy and BLON BL-03.

I should be receiving my TIN HiFi T4 later today, so I'm looking forward to see how that compares.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Hope that isnt a Pizen Faaeal!



haha

I've never heard of Pizen. I'm sure someone else is making it, and Pizen is engraving their name on it. Especially since the one with the fixed cable has no logo at all.

In any case, I have no clue if it's any good. Maybe someone will be willing to give it a try and let us know?


----------



## audio123

Viajero said:


> I've had the chance to spend a little more time listening to the TFZ King Edition and to compare it to some of my other IEMs. I prefer to have the switches in the "on" position, which results in a less V shaped presentation with less bass, more forward mids and somewhat tamed highs.
> 
> Comparing the King Edition to the BQEYZ Spring 1 I found that the latter still sounds better to me. Detail, separation, imaging and soundstage are all superior in the Spring 1. I also just prefer the overall tuning of the Spring 1 over the King Edition.
> 
> ...


I like King Edition (ON mode) too. Clean, detailed and technical.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> haha
> 
> I've never heard of Pizen. I'm sure someone else is making it, and Pizen is engraving their name on it. Especially since the one with the fixed cable has no logo at all.
> 
> In any case, I have no clue if it's any good. Maybe someone will be willing to give it a try and let us know?


I thought it was a beer!


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> haha
> 
> I've never heard of Pizen. I'm sure someone else is making it, and Pizen is engraving their name on it. Especially since the one with the fixed cable has no logo at all.
> 
> In any case, I have no clue if it's any good. Maybe someone will be willing to give it a try and let us know?



My current favorite earphone for sleeping, is the Pizen PianoTrio (Dual Dynamic) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html
It's not quite as comfortable in my ears as the Tennmak Pro, but the PianoTrio has better Low Bass and less of a Mid-Bass hump, so I prefer the sound of the Pizen.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Babayagga said:


> I like my KXXS but I feel like it lacks detail retrieval and I'm no where near happy with the bass. I've found the right tips that take out some of the bloated bass but I'm looking for more slam and accuracy.


Shuoer tape is a good upgrade then.


----------



## Babayagga

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer tape is a good upgrade then.



I would happily pull the trigger on a Tape but not with all the QC issues. I live in CR and it takes about 3 months to arrive and I can't take the chance. Maybe I'll wait for the next version to come out.


----------



## SciOC

Back on the topic of DLC, I think I've finally come to have a solid opinion on the FAAEAL Hibiscus.
I have the clear version and no QC issues I can see.  Because it's clear it's hard to see if I have the "ridge" that others have. it may be there it may not, if it is, it's basically clear....  I do feel a little something running my finger over that area.

Anyway, they're like a pair of binoculars to me. That is too say I believe it is a very capable driver when given the attention they need, but out of the box is not tuned well for my tastes nor anyone I know they're tastes well enough to recommend pairs to. My big problem is sounding out of focus, like they're out of phase even though I've tested many times.

Without EQ and mseb it's a real stinker, but it cleans up nicely when you control the upper mids and  move the vocals to the right spot.  I've tested a bunch of times and mine ARE in phase.  They sound like they're out of phase to me out of the box...  

Long story short, don't buy them if you don't plan on using EQ or DSP, but if you don't mind, you can get quite a bit out of them and get an interesting feel of a DLC driver.


----------



## FastAndClean

SciOC said:


> Back on the topic of DLC, I think I've finally come to have a solid opinion on the FAAEAL Hibiscus.
> I have the clear version and no QC issues I can see.  Because it's clear it's hard to see if I have the "ridge" that others have. it may be there it may not, if it is, it's basically clear....  I do feel a little something running my finger over that area.
> 
> Anyway, they're like a pair of binoculars to me. That is too say I believe it is a very capable driver when given the attention they need, but out of the box is not tuned well for my tastes nor anyone I know they're tastes well enough to recommend pairs to. My big problem is sounding out of focus, like they're out of phase even though I've tested many times.
> ...



Stabbing, that was Bad Guy opinion, it sure is strong and the graph can tell you the same


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> Back on the topic of DLC, I think I've finally come to have a solid opinion on the FAAEAL Hibiscus.
> I have the clear version and no QC issues I can see.  Because it's clear it's hard to see if I have the "ridge" that others have. it may be there it may not, if it is, it's basically clear....  I do feel a little something running my finger over that area.
> 
> Anyway, they're like a pair of binoculars to me. That is too say I believe it is a very capable driver when given the attention they need, but out of the box is not tuned well for my tastes nor anyone I know they're tastes well enough to recommend pairs to. My big problem is sounding out of focus, like they're out of phase even though I've tested many times.
> ...



So it sounds like a case of slapping a driver in a shell and doing no tuning, which happens a lot.

When you do all that tweaking with your EQ and making it sound great, you are doing all of the tuning for them.


----------



## Otto Motor

Kris77 said:


> Hello Otto Motor
> I have 2 requests to you:
> - can you provide a link to Diamond i1 on Aliexpress when they are available?
> - is there a chance for some discount on these headphones? For example, for my beloved number 69?
> ...


1) I don't have a link.
2) I don't know. You have to ask them/


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


> Stabbing, that was Bad Guy opinion, it sure is strong and the graph can tell you the same


Yes, that graph looks accurate...but what it doesn't portray  is how the vocals are thrown and it sounds like listening to a band in a small metal shed.



Slater said:


> So it sounds like a case of slapping a driver in a shell and doing no tuning, which happens a lot.
> 
> When you do all that tweaking with your EQ and making it sound great, you are doing all of the tuning for them.


Yep.  I mean I was going to do it anyway because that's my listening style....  But the driver has potential.  It's like someone put a v8 in a Toyota yaris.  It's the opposite of the trn v90, which I believe is built and tuned masterfully out of junk.  You're not going to get much more out of the v90 by tweaking it, but you will with this.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Slater said:


> haha
> 
> I've never heard of Pizen. I'm sure someone else is making it, and Pizen is engraving their name on it. Especially since the one with the fixed cable has no logo at all.
> 
> In any case, I have no clue if it's any good. Maybe someone will be willing to give it a try and let us know?



That DLC model has been for a long time in Shopee, at least from February-March, the one with fixed cable, concretely.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> ...but what it doesn't portray  is how the vocals are thrown and it sounds like listening to a band in a small metal shed.


----------



## Viajero

I received my TIN HiFi T4 about two hours ago and have been listening to it since then. Not a lot of time on which to base an opinion, but my first impressions are extremely positive. It offers a very balanced sound to my ears. It's also very detailed, musical, clean and smooth sounding. It makes for a relaxed listening session, yet still has a very nice energy to it. I really like this tuning. There is a range of signatures that suit my preferences and in terms of bass quantity the T4 is on the lower end of what I prefer, but I really love what it offers as a whole.


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Back on the topic of DLC, I think I've finally come to have a solid opinion on the FAAEAL Hibiscus.
> I have the clear version and no QC issues I can see.  Because it's clear it's hard to see if I have the "ridge" that others have. it may be there it may not, if it is, it's basically clear....  I do feel a little something running my finger over that area.
> 
> Anyway, they're like a pair of binoculars to me. That is too say I believe it is a very capable driver when given the attention they need, but out of the box is not tuned well for my tastes nor anyone I know they're tastes well enough to recommend pairs to. My big problem is sounding out of focus, like they're out of phase even though I've tested many times.
> ...





SciOC said:


> Yes, that graph looks accurate...but what it doesn't portray  is how the vocals are thrown and it sounds like listening to a band in a small metal shed.
> 
> 
> Yep.  I mean I was going to do it anyway because that's my listening style....  But the driver has potential.  It's like someone put a v8 in a Toyota yaris.  It's the opposite of the trn v90, which I believe is built and tuned masterfully out of junk.  You're not going to get much more out of the v90 by tweaking it, but you will with this.


Ever since the TFZ No. 3 (clear vs. Titanium shell) and the ikko OH10 (a copper shell, vs. the OH1's Aerospace alloy), it's been nagging me that both companies and some reviewers state that the density of the metal shell will effect the playback. 

I opted for the red Hibiscus, because the copy on them states that their shell is ZINC- MAGNESIUM ALLOY, vs. the clear version, which is  ABS RESIN.  I haven't found a disparity in the vocals on the two units that I tested. The one that I returned did have a driver flex issue on the same left side, that has the raised ridge; which I blame on a poorly machined cast, as both units have the ridge.

I agree, that the Hibiscus doesn't shine, unless you're willing to EQ them.

IMO, the FAAEAL Hibiscus would be an excellent choice for someone looking to up their game, into the $50 - $75 range (once the Mft. can address the cosmetic issue).  As the Hibiscus has decent low end, accurate vocals (male and female) and they don't attempt to stab my ears, with an 8K needle. And then there's the stock cable, which I think can be a serious contender for best stock cable, next to the Tin HiFi T3.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm enjoying the Pizen KP110 earbud


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Slater said:


> So it sounds like a case of slapping a driver in a shell and doing no tuning, which happens a lot.
> 
> When you do all that tweaking with your EQ and making it sound great, you are doing all of the tuning for them.



yep. lazy man's tuning. if you have to EQ the crap out of them, they aren't worth having, and they weren't tuned properly in the first place.


----------



## kukkurovaca

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> yep. lazy man's tuning. if you have to EQ the crap out of them, they aren't worth having, and they weren't tuned properly in the first place.



My isine 20s shed a single tear ; ) 

I think it's often worth the effort to EQ something that has interesting/desirable technical performance to get either: a sound you otherwise might not be able to get anywhere or a sound you would otherwise have to pay more for 

Hence my affection for very fiddly IEMs like the Spring 1 or Advanced GT3 Superbass as well. I could spend over twice what I spent on the Superbass and get the Furai...or I could fix the treble in EQ and be pleased with what I've got.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> yep. lazy man's tuning. if you have to EQ the crap out of them, they aren't worth having, and they weren't tuned properly in the first place.



That’s kinda how I feel about it.

Now, I have no problem doing minor EQ tweaks to get rid of a resonance that affects my particular ear canal for example, or to give a bump to an area that others may not like but I do (like adding a little boost to treble for extra sparkle).

But to have to go in and wholesale reshape/retune the entire frequency curve because zero tuning was done by the manufacturer, ummm no thanks.

The key in my mind is _intent_. For example, if a manufacturer intentionally tunes a headphone to the Harman curve, that shows intent. I generally like the Harman curve, but I may want to do a minor tweak to compensate for a particular set of eartips. And that’s OK.

But if a manufacturer did zero intentional tuning, and just slapped a driver in a shell to cash in on a piece of the pie, then it’s a pass for me. I expect that from bottom feeders like QKZ and the $1 earphones that have “6D sound” and whatnot.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Slater said:


> That’s kinda how I feel about it.
> 
> Now, I have no problem doing minor EQ tweaks to get rid of a resonance that affects my particular ear canal for example, or to give a bump to an area that others may not like but I do (like adding a little boost to treble for extra sparkle).
> 
> ...



this is exactly what i meant. if you have to go wholesale EQ, then no no no. minor tweaks are mostly bound to happen, unless you're one of those folks who don't do any EQ at all. I think i minor tweak all my earphones and headphones except the IE800. Those pretty much sound just fine with no EQ at all, but all my others need just a little tweak or two here or there, if they are worth their weight. some are garbage regardless of EQ.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

kukkurovaca said:


> My isine 20s shed a single tear ; )
> 
> I think it's often worth the effort to EQ something that has interesting/desirable technical performance to get either: a sound you otherwise might not be able to get anywhere or a sound you would otherwise have to pay more for
> 
> Hence my affection for very fiddly IEMs like the Spring 1 or Advanced GT3 Superbass as well. I could spend over twice what I spent on the Superbass and get the Furai...or I could fix the treble in EQ and be pleased with what I've got.



Minor EQ is cool. it can be essential for most? i was talking mass tweaking. no.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Dec 5, 2019)

Between my ie800, ie40 pro, and NX7, i'm very satisfied with my audio gear. i pulled the ie40pro off the holding shelf and i've really been enjoying that dynamic driver sound. the wideband driver picks up details as easily as the NX7, with wider stage. the fit can take some time to get right, and the seal can slip with the short nozzle, but it doesn't seem to be deterring the BLON 03 owners, so i've been looking past that, and really Sennheiser came up with a true winner that plays with the big boys at a very budget price. Not sure why they went this route, when they've always placed their better sounding iem's in the TOTL to HIGH MIDFI pricing. don't look a gift horse. i'm just glad they did it.

because of that, i'm probably going to sell off all my single DD earphones in my collection minus the Senn's. i've got a potential buyer for the FW01's, and i'll bundle the rest as an all for one sale?


----------



## kukkurovaca

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> Minor EQ is cool. it can be essential for most? i was talking mass tweaking. no.



Well, "minor" is relative. The iSine20 EQ is not that radical in the number of decibals, but it's a very specific parametric EQ that Audeze felt the need to put out special cables for, plus a VST plugin. Smaller brands working at lower price points would not be able to do that. 

The EQ I do to the GT3 is not that complicated, just lifting upper treble and 2k. (Plus subbass, because I just like subbass : )

But the EQ I apply to the Spring 1 is more of a re-tune with boosts and cuts across the whole frequency range, on top of modding. Is that ideal? Absolutely not. But I'd *much *rather listen to the Spring 1 with EQ than to my IEMs that are similarly priced with better stock tuning/timbre, but worse performance, like the IT01 or TFZ No.3. Or, for that matter, the Massdrop Plus, which has an extremely good tuning and timbre and costs 2x-3x as much as the Spring 1. I bet the LZ A6 would beat it -- but again, for 2-3x as much. 

I really hope that BQEYZ can figure out the tuning on a follow-up to the Spring 1 while staying in the $100-200 range, I think that would be an absolutely killer product. In the meantime, I'm okay picking up their slack since the result sounds great : )


----------



## Slater

kukkurovaca said:


> The iSine20 EQ is not that radical in the number of decibals, but it's a very specific parametric EQ that Audeze felt the need to put out special cables for, plus a VST plugin.



That demonstrates my point exactly, showing purposeful intent on their part


----------



## illumidata (Dec 6, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Stabbing, that was Bad Guy opinion, it sure is strong and the graph can tell you the same



Desperate times... I’ve managed to tame mine with blue rizla dampers behind the dust guard. No more stabbing and they’ve kept most of their characteristics, but with more emphasis on upper bass and lower mids...super boosted upper mids/lower treble are gone, they’re much more un-fatiguing now without feeling veiled.

Will try some other materials at some point but pretty happy with how they sound right now. Kind of like adding a white Ety filter.

Edit: switched to 3mm sponge cubes as paper dampers were rolling off too much treble. They’re now bright but coherent, overall I’m fairly happy with them as a nice grab and go alternative to my V90s.

To anyone considering them I’d probably say wait for the KBear Diamond or try the Dunu DM480s (both of which I’d like)!


----------



## Viajero

kukkurovaca said:


> Well, "minor" is relative. The iSine20 EQ is not that radical in the number of decibals, but it's a very specific parametric EQ that Audeze felt the need to put out special cables for, plus a VST plugin. Smaller brands working at lower price points would not be able to do that.
> 
> The EQ I do to the GT3 is not that complicated, just lifting upper treble and 2k. (Plus subbass, because I just like subbass : )
> 
> ...


I am already very impressed with the Spring 1 as is, but I would definitely be interested in trying your EQ settings if you're willing to share them. What did you feel was out of whack about the stock tuning?


----------



## kukkurovaca

Viajero said:


> I am already very impressed with the Spring 1 as is, but I would definitely be interested in trying your EQ settings if you're willing to share them. What did you feel was out of whack about the stock tuning?



Midbass is the big issue in terms of stock FR, plus the weird timbre. Also the midrange is more recessed than I would prefer. I think the single BA driver is not keeping up with the DD-piezo combo unit.

Doing the grill mod improves the timbre, but introduces sibilance (for me). So my settings are specific to grill modded Spring 1. Here's what I'm currently using (in Radsone ES100 w/ the wider q-factor option)


 

The key bit (for me) is the 125-250 cut to clean up the midbass wooliness/bleed and the cut at 8k for sibilance. The 8k cut is probably not necessary if your Spring 1 still has the grill filters on.

Subbass and midrange boosts are to taste. Most people will not want as much sub as I've added, I'm sure.

This gives me something that is laid-back and musical but with great detail/imaging thanks to the piezo and a bass that is hard-hitting and pretty clean, albeit it not super detailed.


----------



## Viajero

kukkurovaca said:


> Midbass is the big issue in terms of stock FR, plus the weird timbre. Also the midrange is more recessed than I would prefer. I think the single BA driver is not keeping up with the DD-piezo combo unit.
> 
> Doing the grill mod improves the timbre, but introduces sibilance (for me). So my settings are specific to grill modded Spring 1. Here's what I'm currently using (in Radsone ES100 w/ the wider q-factor option)
> 
> ...


Looks great, thank you. I do prefer less midbass and elevated sub bass. I also find that many IEMs are a little too intense at 8k and cutting it down often sounds better to me. I did do the grill mod/replacement on mine. So I'll try out your settings and see how they sound for me.


----------



## DynamicEars

kukkurovaca said:


> Midbass is the big issue in terms of stock FR, plus the weird timbre. Also the midrange is more recessed than I would prefer. I think the single BA driver is not keeping up with the DD-piezo combo unit.
> 
> Doing the grill mod improves the timbre, but introduces sibilance (for me). So my settings are specific to grill modded Spring 1. Here's what I'm currently using (in Radsone ES100 w/ the wider q-factor option)
> 
> ...




I agree the main problem as I stated on my review is on 80-120hz mid-upper bass. Boost up 20-40hz and reduce 80-120hz after grill mod is a killer. I snug in a little cut of sponge to prevent shouty/sibilance on lower trebles so I don't EQ them on lower highs, more sometimes i boost the 8khz just like 2 or 3 db.
You can always cut down the 3-4khz a little bit if you want


----------



## Viajero

@kukkurovaca
I tried your EQ settings and they sound really good. A definite improvement. I might tweak them a little bit but nothing stands out now. So thanks again. I've been busy listening to and comparing so many new IEMs lately that I simply haven't fully explored the ones I got before.

I have to say, after the grill replacement and some EQ these things are absolutely killer. They sound incredible.

 I'm also falling in love with my TIN HiFi T4, which I received earlier today. Those two are easily the best sounding IEMs I currently own.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> @kukkurovaca
> I tried your EQ settings and they sound really good. A definite improvement. I might tweak them a little bit but nothing stands out now. So thanks again. I've been busy listening to and comparing so many new IEMs lately that I simply haven't fully explored the ones I got before.
> 
> I have to say, after the grill replacement and some EQ these things are absolutely killer. They sound incredible.
> ...



How do you compare the Spring 1 vs T4? i also have LGv40 and BT20 as sources


----------



## praxis22

Viajero said:


> I received my TIN HiFi T4 about two hours ago and have been listening to it since then. Not a lot of time on which to base an opinion, but my first impressions are extremely positive. It offers a very balanced sound to my ears. It's also very detailed, musical, clean and smooth sounding. It makes for a relaxed listening session, yet still has a very nice energy to it. I really like this tuning. There is a range of signatures that suit my preferences and in terms of bass quantity the T4 is on the lower end of what I prefer, but I really love what it offers as a whole.



Yes, I got mine two days ago, or so. Treble can be a little sharp at times, and it looks like there are problems with the stock cable connections, but the C8 cable you get with the pre-order works just fine. Bass goes low when required, but no bleed, and not always on. Replaced the BLON in my pocket. It is very good.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 6, 2019)

So, I bought the BGVP T01 dongle to pair it with my Samsung S9+ and at the beginning, the sound was so distorted as if I was on drugs. But after I lowered the volume down to 18, it sounds normal now but too low. Then, after try & fail a few times by rebooting, turn on & off some buttons on the developers setting & the music player (which none worked out), I decided to turn the volume up to the max/ the red line (about 130), voila! the sound become normal again. No distortion. With the phone media volume at max, I only need to turn down the individual app volumes to my desire with Samsung's sound assisant.

The weird thing here is volume from 18 above up to 132 cause the sound to be distorted af, but idk why.

p/s I had tried the dongle to my colleague's Samsung s8+ but it have no volume issue at all weirdly, only on my phone. I do need to try it to my brother's s9+ to know whether it was only on my phone or it was because samsung s9+ does have problem with this dongle


----------



## peter123

Game on


----------



## SilverEars

FastAndClean said:


> Stabbing, that was Bad Guy opinion, it sure is strong and the graph can tell you the same


Looks like RHA CL2.


----------



## SciOC

SilverEars said:


> Looks like RHA CL2.


The peak is lower in the frequency range on the Hibiscus, and they sound absolutely nothing alike in reality.  The CL2 is excellent but needs to be tamed a tiny bit between 4-8k depending on your source (-1db for me). 

The Hibiscus is junk without devotion to EQ/DSP...  But even with that, the Hibiscus can't match the timbre of the CL2.


----------



## SilverEars

SciOC said:


> The peak is lower in the frequency range on the Hibiscus, and they sound absolutely nothing alike in reality.  The CL2 is excellent but needs to be tamed a tiny bit between 4-8k depending on your source (-1db for me).
> 
> The Hibiscus is junk without devotion to EQ/DSP...  But even with that, the Hibiscus can't match the timbre of the CL2.


When you look at a response like CL2, it's easy to tell there is no excellence.  Any expensive iem should at bare minium have good tonal balance, or it's a ripoff.  Shoot.  Even at bare minimum tonal balance without technicaliaties, it's a ripoff.


----------



## SciOC

SilverEars said:


> When you look at a response like CL2, it's easy to tell there is no excellence.  Any expensive iem should at bare minium have good tonal balance, or it's a ripoff.  Shoot.  Even at bare minimum tonal balance without technicaliaties, it's a ripoff.


Different strokes for different folks I guess,  don't always trust measurements.  Let your ears do the measuring...

The CL2 is excellent in my opinion, especially if used on a powerful source and fully broken in.  It's my best technical pair, although I wish the bass was stronger, but it has better than expected bass for a 10mm planar....


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> How do you compare the Spring 1 vs T4? i also have LGv40 and BT20 as sources


I haven't been able to directly compare them yet, but I think I like the Spring 1 slightly more. That said, the T4 is absolutely fantastic for my tastes. It's definitely my favorite single dynamic driver IEM. It has beautiful timbre and tonality. The bass doesn't bleed into the mids and it just sounds so balanced and cohesive. But it also has more detail, better separation and imaging than any of my other single DD sets. The sound stage is also large and feels 3D. 

I think it has a good balance of some of the things I typically find more often in good hybrids, along with the things I love about dynamic driver IEMs, which is why I love it so much.

The Spring 1 is more resolving, with greater speed, better separation, detail and soundstage, but the T4 is still excellent in these areas. The T4's stock tuning is more to my preference overall, but I do like to EQ 2k through 16k down by about 1db. Not much, but it sounds even better that way.


----------



## peter123

More fun stuff arrived today:


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> More fun stuff arrived today:


How is the dap? I'm considering it together with the Sony A55


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

yorosello said:


> How is the dap? I'm considering it together with the Sony A55



i'd go with the Sony. i have the A45 and it's smooth as silk, resolving, and musical. love mine <3 

though i await the review of from peter.


----------



## yorosello

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> i'd go with the Sony. i have the A45 and it's smooth as silk, resolving, and musical. love mine <3
> 
> though i await the review of from peter.


No doubt man, it's sony we are talking about


----------



## citral23

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> i'd go with the Sony. i have the A45 and it's smooth as silk, resolving, and musical. love mine <3
> 
> though i await the review of from peter.



The V1 is only a transport, so you can only compare their interface and output possibilities related to your usage, the V1 has no audio out you need a USB dongle, dac, or to plug it to a coaxial dac/amp etc.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

citral23 said:


> The V1 is only a transport, so you can only compare their interface and output possibilities related to your usage, the V1 has no audio out you need a USB dongle, dac, or to plug it to a coaxial dac/amp etc.



really? that's disappointing for me then.


----------



## citral23

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> really? that's disappointing for me then.



Despair not, as tempotec has the V1-A for your needs. Albeit I don't think it's a super duper dac and has a pretty low output power iirc, it should do fine with sensitive IEMs


----------



## yorosello (Dec 7, 2019)

One silly question. If I have one dap, let say it's sony A55 & I plugged my dac/amp dongle to it, will it work?


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> How is the dap? I'm considering it together with the Sony A55



They're totally different devices. The Sony that you mentioned is a regular DAP with analog output. The TempoTec V1 does only offer digital outputs (USB C and 3.5mm coaxial). I bought the V1 because I've got a quite large collection of amp/dac's and USB-C dongles that I don't use enough since I don't like to use those (except the dongles) with my phone due to it being inconvenient for me and I don't like the battery drain they create.


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> really? that's disappointing for me then.



They've got a version with 3.5mm analog output as well but that was not what I was looking for. It might suit you better but unfortunately I've got no idea how it sounds.


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> One silly question. If I have one dap, let say it's sony A55 & I plugged my dac/amp dongle to it, will it work?



It depends on the DAP, most won't work that way.


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> It depends on the DAP, most won't work that way.


Ohh, so it will only work on like the V1 you bought?


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> Ohh, so it will only work on like the V1 you bought?



I'm sure there's others with the same features as well but from the DAPs I own it's the only one that works this way. 

Newer design and USB C connector will probably make it more likely to work. The TempoTec version with analog output works as USB C transport as well the way I understand it. Might be worth checking out.

Just for the record: I bought my V1 on singles day so it's not a review unit.


----------



## citral23

Yeah some people swear only by the E1DA 9038s sound, so for them it could be something to not drain the battery of their phone, avoid EMI etc.

It's kind of a niche but makes sense for people who would want it. Let's say your favorite source is not one built in a DAP, but a desktop DAC/Amp (also you could simply need a lot of power to drive planars, which DAPs usually don't do), you could plug this to it in the bedroom instead of having a laptop hooked to the DAC/Amp.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 7, 2019)

So I decided to get the Sony A55. But since I don't have a standalone amp, only a portable bluetooth amp a.k.a the shanling UP2, does it still going to work if I amp my iem through LDAC?


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> So I decided to get the Sony A55. But since I don't have a standalone amp, only a portable bluetooth amp a.k.a the shanling UP2, does it still going to work if I amp my iem through LDAC?



I'm sorry but I don't understand what you'd like to do? I'd expect them amp section to be pretty weak on both those devices but I don't have either so it's just a guess. Sony is kind of famous for having quite small power output in there entry level DAPs.

With the vast majority of IEM's this shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand what you'd like to do? I'd expect them amp section to be pretty weak on both those devices but I don't have either so it's just a guess. Sony is kind of famous for having quite small power output in there entry level DAPs.
> 
> With the vast majority of IEM's this shouldn't be any issue.


Just asking because i see most people still use a standalone amp for their dap. Didn't plug them directly to the dap


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> Just asking because i see most people still use a standalone amp for their dap. Didn't plug them directly to the dap



Yeah, I can understand that. So you're looking for suggestions for an amp?


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> Just asking because i see most people still use a standalone amp for their dap. Didn't plug them directly to the dap



I don't know about most people but I have rarely plugged anything into my DAPs.  Some even have enough power on their own for all but high impedance headphones.   I thought it was phones that many people were needing to connect portable amps to. 

Here is one of my headphones happily connected (balanced) to my iBasso Dx120.  I can assure you that they sound great.  Why would I want to stack am amp with this pretty little thing?


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know about most people but I have rarely plugged anything into my DAPs.  Some even have enough power on their own for all but high impedance headphones.   I thought it was phones that many people were needing to connect portable amps to.
> 
> Here is one of my headphones happily connected (balanced) to my iBasso Dx120.  I can assure you that they sound great.  Why would I want to stack am amp with this pretty little thing?



I'd guess it would depend on whether you're most into IEM's/earbuds or headphones. I've got DAPs that can drive any of my IEM's/earbuds without issues but I've also got several headphones that none of my DAPs can power properly.


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> I've also got several headphones that none of my DAPs can power properly.



... oh I do too.  For those I have my desktop dac/amp setup and I also do have a few portable amps (all on = my profile page).  If I want to relax on that sofa with one of those harder to drive headphones I will use one of the SS portables or my mains powered tube amp using a DAP with line out as a source.


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> ... oh I do too.  For those I have my desktop dac/amp setup and I also do have a few portable amps (all on = my profile page).  If I want to relax on that sofa with one of those harder to drive headphones I will use one of the SS portables or my mains powered tube amp using a DAP with line out as a source.



Sorry, I think that I probably misunderstood your first post then since I thought you couldn't understand why anyone would need to use a amp with a DAP. It seems as if you do


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I can understand that. So you're looking for suggestions for an amp?


No, I'm just asking whether I can use my shanling up2 as the amp instead of getting a true amp like the fiio q5 etc


----------



## somth5016 (Dec 7, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know about most people but I have rarely plugged anything into my DAPs.  Some even have enough power on their own for all but high impedance headphones.   I thought it was phones that many people were needing to connect portable amps to.
> 
> Here is one of my headphones happily connected (balanced) to my iBasso Dx120.  I can assure you that they sound great.  Why would I want to stack am amp with this pretty little thing?


@mbwilson111 May I ask what firmware are you using on your DX120? I just don't know it has lock screen function. Haha


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know about most people but I have rarely plugged anything into my DAPs.  Some even have enough power on their own for all but high impedance headphones.   I thought it was phones that many people were needing to connect portable amps to.
> 
> Here is one of my headphones happily connected (balanced) to my iBasso Dx120.  I can assure you that they sound great.  Why would I want to stack am amp with this pretty little thing?


HHahaha, I'll not use any amp on it then. 

Just mean to ask if we still really need an amp for a dap since I see some people here in this site was using amp for their dap too.


----------



## citral23 (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't think that many people use amps.

I use one to reduce the output impedance of my high Z zishans to better match low Z IEMs, but otherwise it's not really needed. Initially I got one thinking my 400 and 600 ohms earbuds would sound better, but it's the same (zishans are powerful tho, not sure a Sony would power the TO600 adequately). It's probably not as good in fact because there's more components in the audio chain.

Something that Crinacle stated in an article, and that people tend to overlook, is that to power a 110db/mw earphone to ear damaging levels you only need 1mw of power. So while having 1W amp power is nice on paper, it's as useless as using a v12 bi-turbo engine to drive at 30mph for common earphones. Having some room is always better than being maxed out, which usually introduces distortion and clipping, but you don't need 1000% headroom lol

You would want one to amplify a line-out signal however, it's a use case for an amp.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 7, 2019)

yorosello said:


> HHahaha, I'll not use any amp on it then.
> 
> Just mean to ask if we still really need an amp for a dap since I see some people here in this site was using amp for their dap too.



It depends on the power needs of your headphones/iems/earbuds and if the DAP outputs the needed power.  Some DAPs have a more powerful amp chip than others. 

All DAPs have an amp chip and a dac chip.   If chip is the correct word.  It is rare for an IEM to need a lot of power...  most are low impedance and high sensitivity.   There are high impedance earbuds ... as much as 600 ohm and of course high impedance headphones and planars.  Those need more power.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> It depends on the power needs of your headphones/iems/earbuds and if the DAP outputs the needed power.  Some DAPs have a more powerful amp chip than others.
> 
> All DAPs have an amp chip and a dap chip.   If chip is the correct word.  It is rare for an IEM to need a lot of power...  most are low impedance and high sensitivity.   There are high impedance earbuds ... as much as 600 ohm and of course high impedance headphones and planars.  Those need more power.


Guess mine is safe since all I own was iems which were easily drivable with my phone even. So I didn't have to worry about not getting enough power.

Thanks for your help, guys. Really appreciate it


----------



## mbwilson111

somth5016 said:


> May I ask what firmware are you using on your DX120? I just don't know it has lock screen function. Haha



I was using firmware version 2.2.42 when that photo was taken.   For a long time after that I did not update.  In fact, last night I just decided to update to the newest firmware.   Because I only use it to play music from directory view I almost did not bother but it seems ok... now I have to see about that lock function... lol.  Is it still there?


----------



## somth5016

mbwilson111 said:


> I was using firmware version 2.2.42 when that photo was taken.   For a long time after that I did not update.  In fact, last night I just decided to update to the newest firmware.   Because I only use it to play music from directory view I almost did not bother but it seems ok... now I have to see about that lock function... lol.  Is it still there?


I've never known it has lock function, so maybe it's gone haha. Thank you.


----------



## mbwilson111

somth5016 said:


> I've never known it has lock function, so maybe it's gone haha. Thank you.



I found it.  
On the Mango OS, long press the play button to lock the screen.

I have not done that in a long time and had kind of forgotten about it.   I think I had done it only that one time.  Can't try it right now because my 120 is charging at the moment but I will check later when I turn it on.


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> No, I'm just asking whether I can use my shanling up2 as the amp instead of getting a true amp like the fiio q5 etc



I still don't understand. You'd like to use the up as an amp for the Sony?


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> I still don't understand. You'd like to use the up as an amp for the Sony?


Yeah, but guess not needed any more


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> Yeah, but guess not needed any more



Ok, I don't think that the up has a line in and without that it won't be possible.


----------



## somth5016

mbwilson111 said:


> I found it.
> On the Mango OS, long press the play button to lock the screen.
> 
> I have not done that in a long time and had kind of forgotten about it.   I think I had done it only that one time.  Can't try it right now because my 120 is charging at the moment but I will check later when I turn it on.


OMG that works, now my DX120 looks a lot nicer haha. Thanks.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 7, 2019)

somth5016 said:


> OMG that works, now my DX120 looks a lot nicer haha. Thanks.



I think that is why I activated it for the photo... I thought it looked cool... especially since I use custom wallpaper.

Also handy to keep you from accidentally touching on screen controls.


----------



## yorosello

peter123 said:


> Ok, I don't think that the up has a line in and without that it won't be possible.


Uhh, what is line in btw?


----------



## SoundChoice

Dsnuts said:


> Chinese faking Chinese. Now that is something. Kinda makes sense though. It seems when something is selling off the shelf. Someone is gonna copy it and try to make a profit off of it. Chinese copy everything.
> 
> 
> Case in point. Lol




You know the stuff they sell is fake when their BL-03 box mentions "opportunity" and "dreams."


----------



## SoundChoice

SciOC said:


> Thought I'd share this just because my phone is an ahole to me. I didn't realize it would try to stage an intervention though...
> 
> THIS showed up on my Google feed, unsolicited.
> 
> ...




This video is triggered the moment you install the AliExpress mobile app.


----------



## loomisjohnson

my trn ba5 review is now posted on the blog--in general it's a lot of earphone for $50, with very well-done bass, although the high end is a bit raw.


----------



## SciOC

SoundChoice said:


> This video is triggered the moment you install the AliExpress mobile app.


Well that was years ago.  Maybe it triggered when I opened the app for the 100th time in one day....

If only it would have tried to intervene way back then. It's Too late for me now....

Speaking of which, does anyone else really hate the AliExpress apps maximum of 100 items in your cart? 

Jesus, the red flags are everywhere.


----------



## SoundChoice (Dec 7, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Well that was years ago.  Maybe it triggered when I opened the app for the 100th time in one day....
> 
> If only it would have tried to intervene way back then. It's Too late for me now....
> 
> ...



"You have already played Flip 'n' Win the maximum number of times today. For your protection, now freezing your bank accounts."


----------



## SciOC

SoundChoice said:


> "You have already played Flip 'n' Win the maximum number of times today. For your protection, now freezing your bank accounts."


I enjoy how flip and win shows 2 select coupons each round,  yet in the million times I've played I've never gotten a single one....


----------



## SoundChoice

SciOC said:


> I enjoy how flip and win shows 2 select coupons each round,  yet in the million times I've played I've never gotten a single one....



You have a 50% chance of hitting one of the three "Thank You " and 1/100,000,000 chance of getting one of the two coupons.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 7, 2019)

I just bought a can I've been waiting for as a purpose built can... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081HY16Z5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1






The new Philips Actionfit sports headphones. For winter sports I like an over ear headphone but it has to be light. So,  I do have the Philips SHB7251 that I got for $24 shipped. Buut, don't really touch them when they are too warm nor can I use them in rain/snow. These have both fabric covered pads that breathe better and cooling gel layer inside to keep cool when warmer...





They also have the rubber grip headband insert and 10 minutes for 2 hours quick charge. Of course good for the snow shoveling and stuff since they are ipx4 which is enough for up to heavy rain. Controls are laid out simply for the right thumb in a normal grabbing the cup motion and in a standard three button play pause in the middle of the track control/volume control. Best part is they are the same 167 grams as the SHB7250 which is my personal limit for a sports can if you really want to run around and chase a ball or something other than just straight ahead walking/running.

We'll see in a day or two whether they fill the niche and also satisfy the sound component though Philips can certainly do that when they want to.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 7, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> iBasso are releasing a new IEM called the iBasso AM05:
> https://hifigo.com/products/ibasso-...r-wired-4-channel-iem-hifi-earphone-with-mmcx
> 
> 
> ...





SciOC said:


> I have little doubt that it will be a nice sounding IEM.  Ibasso makes solid gear for reasonable prices.
> 
> Will it be the best of the best?  Probably not, but a safe bet for the risk adverse as it's backed by a good brand.  I'd pay a little extra for an ibasso product versus other random chifi brands.


The iBasso AM05 is here. Personally, I think it is more musical and enjoyable than T800. I will follow up with more impressions. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## yorosello (Dec 8, 2019)

Didn't notice this before, but trying to pair my No.3 with the EffectAudio Origin cable does make the soundstage appear bigger and wider than before it seems. (Speaking from a half-believer on cable change sound quality). The bass also became much neat and tamer than before. Hope it wasn't a placebo effect because this my third to fourth time listening to no.3 with origin cable


----------



## superuser1

audio123 said:


> The iBasso AM05 is here. Personally, I think it is more musical and enjoyable than T800. I will follow up with more impressions. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


How about some real pictures?


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 8, 2019)

For those that liked the Guideray GR-I, Guideray has released a 5 BA set called Guideray GR-V5:













Looks quite basshead for a BA set. Though I don't like the 5 kHz spike (not sure if it is a measurement artefact).

*Specifications:*
Drivers: 5 BA - Knowles drivers and custom mid-high frequency drivers.
Impedance: 22 Ohm
Sensitivity: 118dB/mW
Frequency Response: 20 Hz- 20 kHz
Cable: 0.78mm 2Pin


----------



## audio123

Due to some requests, here is a review compilation for some IEMs I recommend within 200 USD in 2019 in no particular order. Of course, there are IEMs that I have not reviewed that can make their way into this compilation too. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

iBasso IT01S
Tansio Mirai TSMR-2
ikko OH10
Dunu Titan 6
Alpha & Delta KS3
Sennheiser IE 40 Pro


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> For those that liked the Guideray GR-I, Guideray has released a 5 BA set called Guideray GR-V5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks identical to the Magaosi K5 Pro Bass. Same specs (impedance, sensitivity, etc), same shell, same nozzle, same Knowles BA driver layout.

Magaosi:


Guideray:


In fact, if you look reeaaal closely, you’ll notice that they even have the same crossover board, with the same SMD components in the same location, and the same 1836 number:



Not that there’s anything wrong with that. I have the Magaosi K5 2.0 (along with other Magaosi earphones), and I love it. I only mention it in case someone would prefer an mmcx plug (Magaosi) vs a 2-pin (Guideray). Also, different accessories between the 2:



If I was interested, and assuming they are indeed identical, I’d personally get whatever one was cheaper (during a sale, with coupons, etc) or if I had to have a specific plug type.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Looks identical to the Magaosi K5 Pro Bass. Same specs (impedance, sensitivity, etc), same shell, same nozzle, same BA driver layout.
> 
> Magaosi:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headsup. Is the Magaosi K5 Pro FR similar? If so, we should just go for the cheaper option haha.

I'm not surprised actually. Many CHIFI use the same shells/drivers and just stamp a different logo/brand on the shell or otherwise one is doing an OEM for the other.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup. Is the Magaosi K5 Pro FR similar? If so, we should just go for the cheaper option haha.
> 
> I'm not surprised actually. Many CHIFI use the same shells/drivers and just stamp a different logo/brand on the shell or otherwise one is doing an OEM for the other.



I will ask Magaosi for a FR and see if they can provide one.


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup. Is the Magaosi K5 Pro FR similar? If so, we should just go for the cheaper option haha.
> 
> I'm not surprised actually. Many CHIFI use the same shells/drivers and just stamp a different logo/brand on the shell or otherwise one is doing an OEM for the other.


Looks like the k5 pro bass is going for $179 on penon right now.  I'd hope the guideray could undercut that by quite a bit.  Would  be interesting to have a  basshead BA set in the budget category.  But at $179 you're getting closer to the t800 and fearless s6rui territory and to some very capable hybrids.


----------



## audio123

SciOC said:


> Looks like the k5 pro bass is going for $179 on penon right now.  I'd hope the guideray could undercut that by quite a bit.  Would  be interesting to have a  basshead BA set in the budget category.  But at $179 you're getting closer to the t800 and fearless s6rui territory and to some very capable hybrids.


ISN H40 & ikko OH10. Both very capable hybrid IEMs.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 8, 2019)

First thing if you can spot it that I wasn't thrilled with...







The sweat resistant over-ear sports headphones are actually on-ear. Not thrilled but not a deal breaker. Still can fit and be stable to run around in though over ear would be a safer bet to keep from sliding off. There still is the build, design, sound and BT performance to judge.

The quick and dirty pics where I try to show the design including the controls...
















I tested out the design, BT, and am burning them in after a cursory listening. With on-ears there is a best placement especially with glasses on and for these to stay put best.

The Build and design is better than I expected. Beefy and a heavy feel though not really heavy. Can kinda feel the weight of the gel in the pads and the headband insert. Nice feel and totally quiet design. Fit is comfy with nice balance and the pads are a good size for an on-ear being 3" x 2 5/8" . The pads are more than thick enough and cool and soft touch. They have a nice feel. The rubber headband insert is little bit of a letdown. Not quite as soft a rubber as I thought it would be and doesn't grip very much. Better than regular cans but still can get them to start sliding if I try 

For size, if you are familiar, these are about the size of the Audio-technica SR5.

The design is solid. They do leave out the aux-in jack though more and more under $99 cans are doing this now. Does make sense here since they are trying to be moisture resistant. For that aspect, the USB door is sealed rubber flap that is thick and sturdy yet opens enough to not be annoying. Still micro USB which some may not like but that is still the majority of my device. Buttons are big enough and easily enough to tell apart. Just 3 power/play/answer, volume +/- that are FF and RW when held for a pretty quick 1 second.

BT seems excellent all around. No drop outs yet, Detected right away and connects quick. Memory remembers 8 devices. A woman with a pleasant English accent announces power on/off, pairing, your device is connected etc. at a comfortable volume. Buttons quickly register your commands which is nice. Multiple beeps announce you have reached max volume.

Sound early on seems quite good. Bassy but not overly so and the fun kind of punchy bass that is more lively than plodding with too much decay. Sound has less of a sweet spot than other cans like the JVC XP50BT. Still has one like most on-ears do but doesn't degrade as quick or badly with the cloth pads that have a wider opening. Being semi-open and on-ear they have a pretty big sound that is not congested. Treble is there and pretty articulate. Vocals come through quite nicely so the response is slightly elevated in the bass region and lowered a bit up through the rest of the mids and treble with a soft roll up high.  Some run-in and testing is needed to see how they finally end up. Maybe a small hint of a plastic echo in the sound right off the bat but may be gone already either as the initial bloom is wearing off or probably due to better positioning on the ears.

I'm off tomorrow and with gusts of wind and 100% chance of rain I can use these and test them out in others ways.

Even outside of the on-ear let down I am liking these quite a bit already. A good fit and feel and the nice solid feel and quite fun signature They are a good deal at the first adopter $59 price and soon they will go for $50 you get the things you want. Comfort, good controls, no issue BT, fun for sports signature with enough sound quality and no real water worries. Though starting to sound like they will be a good fun sound that I may choose to listen to over other cans outside of a niche use like weather or sports.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> Looks like the k5 pro bass is going for $179 on penon right now.  I'd hope the guideray could undercut that by quite a bit.  Would  be interesting to have a  basshead BA set in the budget category.  But at $179 you're getting closer to the t800 and fearless s6rui territory and to some very capable hybrids.



Agreed, $179 region is tough competition. Lots of bigboys to compete with, not to mention, the consumers will be more picky at this price range.

FWIW, the Guideray GR V5 is $189.99 on amazon and AE.
I'm not sure if the FR is exactly identical to the Magaosi K5 Pro, but if it is, I'm sure some folks won't mind the $10 difference to get 2 pin connectors of the Guideray compared to the MMCX connector (in Magaosi K5 Pro). I find 2 pins are generally more durable than MMCX.

Anyway, these CHIFI usually will drop in pricing from their launch prices in a few months, so I'm sure it will be cheaper down the line. Or another hypetrain would have landed and made everyone forget about the past releases.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of sub $200 ears. These are my pick for sub $200 earphones one of the absolute best in ears I have heard this year. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h40.24083/reviews#review-23007


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

yorosello said:


> So I decided to get the Sony A55. But since I don't have a standalone amp, only a portable bluetooth amp a.k.a the shanling UP2, does it still going to work if I amp my iem through LDAC?



sony doesn't usually require an amp. they can tackle pretty much any iem and headphone in my collection, and see the list. sometimes i don't like playing my music via my amp with the sony.


----------



## yorosello

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> sony doesn't usually require an amp. they can tackle pretty much any iem and headphone in my collection, and see the list. sometimes i don't like playing my music via my amp with the sony.


Yeap, thank you. Just asking a silly question


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

at the moment, the only iem's i have to use my amp with are the Senns. the IE800 much more than the 40pro, and the E80's. that's it though. straight out of the sony and cowon with everything else.


----------



## PeterDLai

audio123 said:


> ISN H40 & ikko OH10. Both very capable hybrid IEMs.



Can you briefly compare these two models?


----------



## yorosello

Wow, just received my a55 & all I can say it's beautiful. Far better sounding than my phone + Shanling UP2. 

The soundstage is so big & even bigger with the clear audio+ on. The detail is also much greater than listening to my phone


----------



## 1clearhead

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of sub $200 ears. These are my pick for sub $200 earphones one of the absolute best in ears I have heard this year.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h40.24083/reviews#review-23007


Do you know if they sell them on taobao shopping website?


----------



## Dcell7 (Dec 9, 2019)

So here they are, the Hisenior A6 (6 Knowles BA per side) with custom faceplate. They showed up last friday and i have spent a few hours with these last weekend.

*Quick quick impressions : 
*
I listen to all kinds of stuff and used them with my Shanling M2s, M0 and iPhone X with lightning dongle.

Needed some serious tip rolling for a good fit. I have tried Spinfits in various sizes, Spiral Dots in size S, the stock tips, KZ starlines, wide bore whirlwind kind of tips but i have settled on the generic Aliexpress tips which always do wonders for me.

I have also changed the stock 8 core OCC cable to a NiceHCK 8 core cable because of the fit of the memory wire on the stock cable around my ear.

The sound is quite balanced with a bump in the mids (according to my amateur ears). The bass is very BA bass, quick but not big and a nice thump. The mids are the main dish of the sound. Sometimes they are too much, so much that i need to EQ the mids out a bit. The mids on these are more prominent compared to all the other IEMs i have. The highs are ok, non fatiguing.

Detail retrieval is quite good, good instrument separation and the soundstage is above average. To get the best out of these you probably need to EQ a bit.


----------



## audio123

iBasso AM05 Unboxing + First Impression. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## SciOC

Anyone heard the Tri  I3 tribrid yet?  It's on a pretty big sale right now from a few Ali sellers and is tempting me....


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2019)

I got em on order. It is on the slow boat as I type. That graph looks way better to me than the NiceHCK F3. I have a good idea how the sound balancing will be due to the DUNU DM-380 having a very close Fr to the Tri I3. Should be a good sounding unit.


----------



## jon parker

Nothing is 'on sale' at Ali - even their sales are just them making it up


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 9, 2019)

They were on sale during 11.11 and BF for $128ish. Which was the real sales deal. Which if these sound like they should. Could be a good deal. We will see. I will let you all know how they are. Should have some stout sub bass. Good balancing, extended frequencies in both ends. It has a harmonish  tuning with added extension.

On sale now. here. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000366807250.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.10.38ab6a7bygLDUc


----------



## TheVortex

Dcell7 said:


> So here they are, the Hisenior A6 (6 Knowles BA per side) with custom faceplate. They showed up last friday and i have spent a few hours with these last weekend.
> 
> *Quick quick impressions :
> *
> ...



I would be interested in your EQ results and have you got any more pictures?


----------



## jon parker

Dsnuts said:


> They were on sale during 11.11 and BF for $128ish. Which was the real sales deal. Which if these sound like they should. Could be a good deal. We will see. I will let you all know how they are. Should have some stout sub bass. Good balancing, extended frequencies in both ends. It has a harmonish  tuning with added extension.
> 
> On sale now. here. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000366807250.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.10.38ab6a7bygLDUc



Its no longer 11/11 so why is the price the same :/


----------



## Dsnuts

It is the shopping season. Some have sales and some don't. I am surprised they still have those on sale.


----------



## Viajero

SciOC said:


> Anyone heard the Tri  I3 tribrid yet?  It's on a pretty big sale right now from a few Ali sellers and is tempting me....


Yeah, I'm interested in them too. The following review is in Spanish, but he says that they are the best IEMs he has tested so far.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> Anyone heard the Tri  I3 tribrid yet?  It's on a pretty big sale right now from a few Ali sellers and is tempting me....



https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Yinyoo_TRI-i3

There's a review here in Japanese, quite detailed review, just google translate.
Seems this reviewer says it is quite analytical sounding, and sounds more like a headphone than an IEM. U shaped.



 

There're some scattered amazon Japan reviews too on the TRI I3, rather equivocal though.






Viajero said:


> Yeah, I'm interested in them too. The following review is in Spanish, but he says that they are the best IEMs he has tested so far.




Could u translate what this reviewer is saying about the TRI I3?


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Yinyoo_TRI-i3
> 
> There's a review here in Japanese, quite detailed review, just google translate.
> Seems this reviewer says it is quite analytical sounding, and sounds more like a headphone than an IEM. U shaped.
> ...


Sure, but its a pretty long review, so I'll only be able to translate parts of it due to lack of time. He mentions that TRI is a sub brand of KBEAR, but more angled towards a higher end market. He describes how the I3 is a hybrid utilizing a planar magnetic, a BA and a dynamic driver. He says that they sound spectacular and that's why he is using the roses as a background--because that's how they make him feel...like in a dream. They just make him find the music more fun and more enjoyable. After he describes what comes in the box and the build quality, which he says is very good, he describes the sound. 

They have a very spacious soundstage and excellent imaging. Not the very biggest soundstage he has heard, but quite large in any case. He says positioning instruments in the sound field is very easy. Which also makes them great for gaming. 

He goes on to say that the quality of the dynamic driver is quite good and the quality of the bass is exceptionally good. The bass is well defined and responsive and always seems to proportion the right amount depending on the needs of the song. In terms of speed, definition, clarity, etc the lows are truly excellent. He says that he doesn't find the bass quantity lacking. It's not the kind of basshead bass that really rumbles your head, but he doesn't think we would really find the bass lacking either.

The mids are another area where these IEMs really shine. He says the planar driver takes care of the mids and part of the highs. The mids are clear, precise...and across the different sub frequencies of the mids they sound fabulous. He sums them up by saying they are the best mids he has ever heard in any IEM. He says that the lower mids allow you to have that depth to the music that's always needed, while the natural mids are perfectly clear and very defined and precise. The upper mids offer very high definition and are extremely detailed, but they aren't harsh. 

This IEM also stands out in terms of the highs...well they stand out in everything, he clarifies. They have fantastic highs. Are they sibilant? No. They are going to sound a little sibilant in songs where it should be there, which is how highs should be, but they aren't painful at all. On the other hand you're going to have a ton of details and a large, open and airy sound quality. He loves the highs in these earphones. 

Between all the frequencies they sound very...well, not flat...but very balanced. He thinks it's a much better sound than what a flat signature would be. A fun sound that allows you to fully enjoy your music. He talks about how it allows him to "rescue" music that he didn't listen to for a while due to poor quality, because they are still sufficiently forgiving and because of how good they sound.

He also believes they could be used for studio monitoring work thanks to how clear, precise and balanced they are. They probably won't work for live stage monitoring because the isolation isn't sufficient. The ergonomics are good. They are heavy, but he found them to be extremely comfortable. He had them in his ears for 9 hours straight listening to music and watching movies and had no issue with comfort. He again states that they are the best sounding IEMs that he has listened to and he really loves them. He later points out that they aren't easy to drive. They need power. A cell phone, for example, typically isn't going to drive them the way they should, so keep that in mind. The I3 are his top recommendation for 2019.

Hope that helps. And thanks for sharing that Japanese review. I also speak Japanese, but not really well. The auto translate I'm sure is better than I could do.


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> Sure, but its a pretty long review, so I'll only be able to translate parts of it due to lack of time. He mentions that TRI is a sub brand of KBEAR, but more angled towards a higher end market. He describes how the I3 is a hybrid utilizing a planar magnetic, a BA and a dynamic driver. He says that they sound spectacular and that's why he is using the roses as a background--because that's how they make him feel...like in a dream. They just make him find the music more fun and more enjoyable. After he describes what comes in the box and the build quality, which he says is very good, he describes the sound.
> 
> They have a very spacious soundstage and excellent imaging. Not the very biggest soundstage he has heard, but quite large in any case. He says positioning instruments in the sound field is very easy. Which also makes them great for gaming.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the spanish translation. I think planars in general would need some juice to drive them to their fullest potential.
Looks quite a worthy set to consider, definitely one on my wishlist.


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the spanish translation. I think planars in general would need some juice to drive them to their fullest potential.
> Looks quite a worthy set to consider, definitely one on my wishlist.


Yeah, you're welcome. It's definitely on my watch list too. I'll wait for more impressions for now.


----------



## Dcell7 (Dec 10, 2019)

TheVortex said:


> I would be interested in your EQ results and have you got any more pictures?



Normally i am not that type of person to use EQ but the Hisenior A6 is quite balanced with a bump in the mids. I dial down the mid frequencies a bit and bump up the bass a bit as i like my bass. I haven't got much time yet to experiment even more and it is probably very personal how to EQ them to you liking. IMHO they handle EQing quite well. Yesterday i listened for another hour. I am really appreciating the detail retrieval on these.


 

A6, A6 with Campfire Polaris & Blon BL-03


----------



## audio123

Just tested the Mofasest Trio and I must say it has a very complete sound since it boasts 3 different types of drivers. For the bass, it uses a 10mm dynamic driver and the expression is tight with quick decay. The sub-bass provides a swift rumble. The mid-bass has fair body and it presents a controlled slam. No signs of the bass being overpowering. The Trio uses 2 BA for the midrange, vocals are belted out in a detailed and leaner manner. There is good transparency level with moderate body. Lastly, it uses 2 ESTs for the treble. I like how the treble is generally smooth and there is an airy feeling. There is a very open soundstage. All in all, this is the first IEM I try from Mofasest and it is quite brilliant with good implementation of DD, BA & EST. Having heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination, I can say that Mofasest hit it out of the ballpark with a satisfying listen and without a flagship pricing.


----------



## SciOC

Viajero said:


> Sure, but its a pretty long review, so I'll only be able to translate parts of it due to lack of time. He mentions that TRI is a sub brand of KBEAR, but more angled towards a higher end market. He describes how the I3 is a hybrid utilizing a planar magnetic, a BA and a dynamic driver. He says that they sound spectacular and that's why he is using the roses as a background--because that's how they make him feel...like in a dream. They just make him find the music more fun and more enjoyable. After he describes what comes in the box and the build quality, which he says is very good, he describes the sound.
> 
> They have a very spacious soundstage and excellent imaging. Not the very biggest soundstage he has heard, but quite large in any case. He says positioning instruments in the sound field is very easy. Which also makes them great for gaming.
> 
> ...


Great, now I'm going to spend the rest of the day on my Ali cart hovering over the order button.

I think we all know we all know what the result to this will be since I can get to them for $120 to right now.  How can I afford not to?


----------



## Coyro

SciOC said:


> I think we all know we all know what the result to this will be since I can get to them for $120 to right now. How can I afford not to?


4 days still left with this price, our wallet silently hopes for some dirt in the upcoming reviews.


----------



## SciOC

Coyro said:


> 4 days still left with this price, our wallet silently hopes for some dirt in the upcoming reviews.


Yeah, my self control didn't last at all...  I've ordered them.


----------



## Dsnuts

The F3 from nicehck is very similar in design to the I3 and I always thought they had potential. Tuning was off on them though. So I am looking forward to the I3. Looks like they revised how the drivers sit in the inside of the housing too. Looks like these might be what the F3 should have been.


----------



## SciOC (Dec 10, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> The F3 from nicehck is very similar in design to the I3 and I always thought they had potential. Tuning was off on them though. So I am looking forward to the I3. Looks like they revised how the drivers sit in the inside of the housing too. Looks like these might be what the F3 should have been.


I was sold with the description of the soundstage.  As a planar I know it'll need power, which I have plenty of.  Worried basically about it not having enough bass for me.  We'll see....  But it should be an interesting pair if nothing else and I could probably sell them for $80-90 if I really don't gel with them.  I don't own any kbear items so it checks that box for me too since they're kbears "luxury" brand.  I really liked the aesthetic design of the i4 but really had to many similar pairs, but I don't have something like this....  Sold.


----------



## Dsnuts

The Tri I3 does look like it has some great potential so I am on board as well. I ordered my I3 during BF sales. I think they just shipped them 2 days ago. Lol. Love slow shipping!


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> The Tri I3 does look like it has some great potential so I am on board as well. I ordered my I3 during BF sales. I think they just shipped them 2 days ago. Lol. Love slow shipping!


I ordered from kbear in hopes they want to get these into our grubby hands ASAP. 

This price is definitely an attractive attempt to undercut the tin p1 (but with bass!) And compete with the bqeyz spring 1 and shuoer tape.


----------



## Viajero

Dsnuts said:


> The Tri I3 does look like it has some great potential so I am on board as well. I ordered my I3 during BF sales. I think they just shipped them 2 days ago. Lol. Love slow shipping!


Tell me about it. I ordered the LZ A6 on 11/11 and still haven't received it. Ugh...


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> I ordered my I3 during BF sales. I think they just shipped them 2 days ago. Lol. Love slow shipping!


----------



## Jackpot77

Question from a chifi noob - where does the KZ ZS10 Pro fit in to the current bang for buck scene in terms of quality? Just picked up a pair to send to a relative who's a huge music fan but still uses his Apple Earpods as they are locally available on Amazon in the UK. Wondering how they sit against the current flavours of the month in the sub $100 or sub $50 IEM landscape?


----------



## Carlsan

Ugh, .... Tri I3


Why is it that every time I visit this thread I spend money.


----------



## baskingshark

Jackpot77 said:


> Question from a chifi noob - where does the KZ ZS10 Pro fit in to the current bang for buck scene in terms of quality? Just picked up a pair to send to a relative who's a huge music fan but still uses his Apple Earpods as they are locally available on Amazon in the UK. Wondering how they sit against the current flavours of the month in the sub $100 or sub $50 IEM landscape?



KZ ZS10 Pro is a good set that released in mid 2019, it has great instrument separation, clarity, details, imaging. Good isolation and fit. Only issue was I felt it had a bit of an artificial timbre in the treble registers for acoustic instruments. If your music doesn't incorporate such instruments like EDM, rock, pop, it is a very good set. I dare say it can hit about 80% sound quality of my westone 3 and westone w30, which costs 10 times the price.
There is a successor to the ZS10 Pro called the KZ ZSX (Terminator) which has better timbre and improvements, so ZS10 Pro has kind of been superceded by it and the CCA C12/TRN V90, which are sort of side grades to the ZSX. So for a few dollars more, it's better to go for the successors IMHO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

yorosello said:


> Wow, just received my a55 & all I can say it's beautiful. Far better sounding than my phone + Shanling UP2.
> 
> The soundstage is so big & even bigger with the clear audio+ on. The detail is also much greater than listening to my phone



told you so! lol


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> KZ ZS10 Pro is a good set that released in mid 2019, it has great instrument separation, clarity, details, imaging. Good isolation and fit. Only issue was I felt it had a bit of an artificial timbre in the treble registers for acoustic instruments. If your music doesn't incorporate such instruments like EDM, rock, pop, it is a very good set. I dare say it can hit about 80% sound quality of my westone 3 and westone w30, which costs 10 times the price.
> There is a successor to the ZS10 Pro called the KZ ZSX (Terminator) which has better timbre and improvements, so ZS10 Pro has kind of been superceded by it and the CCA C12/TRN V90, which are sort of side grades to the ZSX. So for a few dollars more, it's better to go for the successors IMHO.



The one area where a ZS10 Pro may be competitive is fit. Many praised the fit of the ZS10 Pro compared to other KZ offerings, such as the AS10 and the original ZS10. The ZSX and C12 are reputed to be a little more awkward than the ZS10 Pro.

But baskingshark is entirely correct. The ZSX and C12 represent better value, as they are marginal improvements over the ZS10 Pro. The newer IEMs (ZSX/C12) should be the first choice unless the purchaser is extremely sensitive towards fit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Dec 11, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Yeah, you're welcome. It's definitely on my watch list too. I'll wait for more impressions for now.



i'll wait for the reviews/recommendations from @Dsnuts, @DannyBai, and @Otto Motor , because between the three of these dudes, they never seem to steer me wrong, so i listen when they say something is good


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

yorosello said:


> This TFZ case is beautiful. Bought it during 11.11.



Nice. Where did you get it?


----------



## cleg

While there is no separate thread for iBasso AM05, I'll post this video here


----------



## yorosello

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Nice. Where did you get it?


Tfz official on ali store. The only bad side is, that surface scratches easily


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Tfz official on ali store. The only bad side is, that surface scratches easily



Wrap it in some clear vinyl, like the stuff for automotive paint protection.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lately I've been checking out the Cubilux HC-1 USB-C dongle and it has really impressed me with its performance:





This little Cubilux device has impressed me enough that I think it deserves its dedicated thread so if anyone is interested in learning more about it more information will be added here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-cubilux-hc-1-impressions-thread.921055/#post-15356854



Spoiler: Spoiler alert 



The performance of the Cubilux HC-1 and TempoTec V1 combined keeps up to some of my favorite DAPs with the added benefit of having the possibility to completely change the sound signature by replacing the Cubilux with another dongle or dac/amp combo


----------



## jant71 (Dec 11, 2019)

jant71 said:


> First thing if you can spot it that I wasn't thrilled with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to spend a couple of days out with the Philips Action fit cans. Tested them out in many ways. They seemed to have burnt in a bit and they sound better with my AGPtek player which didn't seem a great match at first but better now. BT is rock solid. Got 65 feet outside from just my X55 clip player with BT4.1 and no drops. Connects quick and readily to another device after shutting the first off.

They are quickly becoming my favorite cans. My favorite pads for sure even if they are on ear. The right amount of firmness and give and super comfy. Pads can be turned some if you choose to aim the band back more to stay on your head for push ups or something and want to get more stability. The cups are super quiet and this helps with the impression of the solid build. No creaks or noise. They are oddly heavy substantial feeling but still at the same time light.

The isolation on these being semi-open is a good amount for their purpose. More than Koss or other foam padded on ears but less than sealing on ear. The vent for the cups is under the yoke to prevent moisture coming in. Voices wind are more subdued and quieted nicely but you are not really isolated. Helps give them a bigger sound which is very enjoyable. A little wider than the height or depth but the depth is very good to me. Good 3D portrayal if not the biggest sound but enough stage to like more than most in-ears will give you. bass is deliciously fun and a great amount. Not to much at home where quiet but enough outside. The focus but pretty sweet mids are right up there and the treble is articulate and is there just enough but polite. I do like to engage the JAZZ EQ on my X51 to give a bit more up top to give the treble the same amount as the bass and mids have. Still great on my podcasts and also with my tunes. Very fun to me and the nice depth and layered bass is more engaging than my other cans being more in weight and heft of the bass sound than being big in the amount of bass. Strong bass in the more accurate definition of the term instead of strong meaning more bass or overpowering. Hard to not enjoy these with good comfort and an engaging sound is great for their intended purpose. The isolation level is also a nice compromise amount that puts things more to the background even though not highly isolating the sound.

Also got caught in a  bit of drizzle but didn't need to worry nor did I especially since it was fairly warm here.

They still probably need some burn in but they sound sweet to me. great for the stationary bike and was really good shooting some hoops and even chasing a racquetball around though getting more exuberant there did get the cans to start sliding around some. They have been passing all the tests so far. A really good option if you are in the market for this type of can but also just a solid can. better than the last attempt with the JVC XP50BT cans that had the wrong pads with too small an opening. Those are not as fun sounding as these and they were quite boring on the flat setting and too bassy for those pads with the more enjoyable bass setting. The Philips are smaller and lighter, have a better sound, have much easier to press buttons, and are half the price those were at the time. Those still get 4 stars on Amazon and are good cans but I like the Philips better.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Wrap it in some clear vinyl, like the stuff for automotive paint protection.


Ahh I see, I thing I have that. But it's a bit too late now I think xD


----------



## 1clearhead

Carlsan said:


> Ugh, .... Tri I3
> 
> 
> Why is it that every time I visit this thread I spend money.


I know how you feel...


----------



## unifutomaki

Hey look what the AliExpress boat brought today


----------



## CopperFox

baskingshark said:


> https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Yinyoo_TRI-i3
> 
> There's a review here in Japanese, quite detailed review, just google translate.
> Seems this reviewer says it is quite analytical sounding, and sounds more like a headphone than an IEM. U shaped.
> ...



Hi, new user here. I received my TRI I3 a couple of days ago.
Getting around the initial fit/seal issues involved using the included black/red tips and only pushing them up the halfway ring on the nozzle. The tips' colouring and shape implies they are meant to be used this way (might post photo later).

These are easily the best sounding IEMs that I have owned - the others being Klipsch Image X10i, Philips Fidelio S2, CCA C12 and Ikko OH-1. These are also the first planar magnetics that I have tried.

They definitely have a sizable wow effect for me - the imaging, detail, soundstage and instrument separation are outstanding. Have not heard this in an IEM before. Sound signature / frequency response does sound like the image posted in Aliexpress - Harmanish, with boosted sub-bass, no midbass hump and it does not have the excessive upper mids present in so many chinese/asian IEMs.

The vocal clarity is also a first for me - I can hear reverbed, flanged, superimposed and/or distorted vocal tracks like never before.

I would agree that they sound like a headphone, although the soundstage is wider than on most closed headphones.
I wouldn't call it a U shape sound. The highs are not overemphasized or fatiguing.
However, they can make you want to turn the volume up, as they do not get markedly distorted or harsh at high volumes.
Perhaps that's why the manual includes the statement,
 "Studies have shown that listening to pleasant music or noise, will cause hearing damage."


----------



## Dsnuts

Dang. This is encouraging. Can't wait to try out my Tri I3.


----------



## davidcotton

Carlsan said:


> Ugh, .... Tri I3
> 
> 
> Why is it that every time I visit this thread I spend money.


"Doctor my arm hurts everytime I move it"  "Well don't move it then"


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Dang. This is encouraging. Can't wait to try out my Tri I3.



Me too, just ordered a pair today


----------



## HungryPanda

I better not as I received the LZ A6mini and IMR Rah both this week. I think my wife would either kill me or divorce me


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I better not as I received the LZ A6mini and IMR Rah both this week. I think my wife would either kill me or divorce me




..or worse


----------



## HungryPanda

Looks like this one is yours dear


----------



## thejoker13

mbwilson111 said:


> ..or worse


There's worse??


----------



## Coyro

thejoker13 said:


> There's worse??


there's *always *can be worse...


----------



## mochill




----------



## kukkurovaca

they include a picture that says "breaking news" in the email, which is tremendous


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> There's worse??





Coyro said:


> there's *always *can be worse...



Yes, @Coyro is totally right; there can *always* be worse


----------



## Coyro

Slater said:


>


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Yes, @Coyro is totally right; there can *always* be worse


Ohhhhh my, I have done my level best to block her and her actions out of my consciousness, lol. Thanks for reminding me Slater, haha.


----------



## genck

it was her destiny to bobbitt off


----------



## Krassi

Ah crap... its cheaper now than on 11.11 and black friday. So i also could not resist and shopped me the Tri I3 too ... If its somehow planar it is interesting for me


----------



## baskingshark

CopperFox said:


> Hi, new user here. I received my TRI I3 a couple of days ago.
> Getting around the initial fit/seal issues involved using the included black/red tips and only pushing them up the halfway ring on the nozzle. The tips' colouring and shape implies they are meant to be used this way (might post photo later).
> 
> These are easily the best sounding IEMs that I have owned - the others being Klipsch Image X10i, Philips Fidelio S2, CCA C12 and Ikko OH-1. These are also the first planar magnetics that I have tried.
> ...



Thanks for the reviews. U have just singlehandely increased the sales of the TRI I3 today!!!

What source are u using for it? I am of the opinion planars are quite power hungry in general, so it would probably need amping to do the sound some justice?



HungryPanda said:


> I better not as I received the LZ A6mini and IMR Rah both this week. I think my wife would either kill me or divorce me



Hey u are one of the lucky dudes here that at least your wife is into the same audio hobby. That's a true keeper IMHO haha. At least she can appreciate the gear and maybe she is also a big contributor to getting more gear haha.
But I guess if u give one of the sets u ordered to her, it will smooth things over haha.

My wife can't appreciate audio gear. For many years, a beats earphone or apple stock bud was the same to her as a TOTL set. Only recently have I managed to drum into her that there is a difference in sound between those and she is coming to appreciate the differences in quality. Like most lay consumers, she seems very happy with wireless gear, though the audiophile in me cringes at the sound quality of wireless gear compared to wired gear.


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> I better not as I received the LZ A6mini and IMR Rah both this week. I think my wife would either kill me or divorce me


Beg her for a second chance to do right! ...It worked with my wife so far!


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> ..or worse


Yes, I'm afraid there's always worse...she'll throw you over a cliff!


----------



## Viajero

Does anybody know anything about the BLON S1?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

My TRI I3 is also coming. KBEAR was very slow at shipping though.
Hope that I can wrap up a year of indulging myself. Abstinence is going to the top of new year resolutions.


----------



## Viajero

Bui Hai Anh said:


> My TRI I3 is also coming. KBEAR was very slow at shipping though.
> Hope that I can wrap up a year of indulging myself. Abstinence is going to the top of new year resolutions.


Your contributions have helped a lot of people, though. So take some solace in that. I'm very tempted to get the TRI I3 too. I'll be looking forward to your impressions. Your other comments and impressions have seemed pretty dead on for my tastes.


----------



## CopperFox

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the reviews. U have just singlehandely increased the sales of the TRI I3 today!!!
> 
> What source are u using for it? I am of the opinion planars are quite power hungry in general, so it would probably need amping to do the sound some justice?



Well, to be precise, that would be closer to impressions than a full review. A possible negative could be that there is more sub-bass than the harman curve would have, so people who prefer bass-light IEMs may not like that. For me it's the opposite, as I previously had low interest for planar magnetics for their low bass levels.

The sources I tried so far are SMSL M500 dac/amp, Sennheiser Flex 5000 transmitter/receiver and Samsung Galaxy S8+ phone. The phone has less audio quality and far less volume than the other two of course. However, I'd imagine that many people would think the phone is ok for occasional use if you have no better source. I have preordered both a Zorloo Ztella usb-c dac cable and a Hiby R3 Pro for mobile use.

The Sennheiser Flex 5000 is a wireless transmitter/receiver system with optical input, some sort of 2.4ghz wireless transmission system, support for up to 96khz/24bit PCM audio, >90dBA SNR, and a headphone jack on the receiver so you can wireless-ify any headphone/iem. It has a lot more volume and better audio quality than the phone. I haven't seen any reviews or measurements for it from an audiophile point of view - someone should do one.


----------



## njam

baskingshark said:


> https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Yinyoo_TRI-i3
> 
> There's a review here in Japanese, quite detailed review, just google translate.
> Seems this reviewer says it is quite analytical sounding, and sounds more like a headphone than an IEM. U shaped.
> ...


hmmm...
IMHO they look very similar to P1 and even have the same crappy-weave cable... 
Graph looks also very neutral


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 13, 2019)

Main difference. It also uses a 8mm dynamic I am certain for bass and a BA for treble. Should have the better bass and treble detail/extension vs P1.

Since the main focus of the Planar is just for the mids. It should in theory have some rich roomy spacious mid band for everything music related. This is a great driver combo. If they tuned to the strength of each driver on these and made it sound cohesive. These are gonna be killer sounding.


----------



## kukkurovaca

So no crossover I guess? Anybody getting the Tri I3 also have the Obravo Cupid? That garnered a rather polarized response.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Main difference. It also uses a 8mm dynamic I am certain for bass and a BA for treble. Should have the better bass and treble detail/extension vs P1.
> 
> Since the main focus of the Planar is just for the mids. It should in theory have some rich roomy spacious mid band for everything music related. This is a great driver combo. If they tuned to the strength of each driver on these and made it sound cohesive. These are gonna be killer sounding.



I've only got one planar IEM (MT100) so it might be different from full siza headphones but in headphones I find planars to be deliver the best bass. They do usually have a quite large driver siza though so that's probably the difference.

I'd also like to add that I'm really really found of the MT100, they're the most reference sources IEM's that I own but does miss some slam in the bass presentation.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> I've only got one planar IEM (MT100) so it might be different from full siza headphones but in headphones I find planars to be deliver the best bass. They do usually have a quite large driver siza though so that's probably the difference.
> 
> I'd also like to add that I'm really really found of the MT100, they're the most reference sources IEM's that I own but does miss some slam in the bass presentation.


I have the opposite experience.  Over the ear planar sets offer accurate and fast bass but still lack impact and slam due to the excursion limitations of the diaphram.  A 50mm DD is generally going to hit a lot harder than a much larger planar diaphram given how much more air it moves.  It is inherently slower and less accurate though.

I have been disappointed in the bass ability of all over the ear planar sets I've tried....  Not basshead approved.  

The RHA CL2 in ear actually has quite good slam, for a planar.  It simply can't compete with the better DDs out there in quantity and slam though.


----------



## kukkurovaca

peter123 said:


> I've only got one planar IEM (MT100) so it might be different from full siza headphones but in headphones I find planars to be deliver the best bass.





SciOC said:


> I have the opposite experience. Over the ear planar sets offer accurate and fast bass but still lack impact and slam due to the excursion limitations of the diaphram. A 50mm DD is generally going to hit a lot harder than a much larger planar diaphram given how much more air it moves. It is inherently slower and less accurate though.
> 
> I have been disappointed in the bass ability of all over the ear planar sets I've tried.... Not basshead approved.



Right, it depends on what aspect of bass performance you value. Planars have fast clean bass, but not usually in basshead quantities, although of course there's EQ. I have no complaints about the amount of bass I can get out of my Modhouse Argons, certainly, and the iSine 20 bass is decent in terms of physicality and you can crank it quite a bit in EQ.


----------



## Otto Motor

Viajero said:


> Does anybody know anything about the BLON S1?


Careful! Fake!


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> I have the opposite experience.  Over the ear planar sets offer accurate and fast bass but still lack impact and slam due to the excursion limitations of the diaphram.  A 50mm DD is generally going to hit a lot harder than a much larger planar diaphram given how much more air it moves.  It is inherently slower and less accurate though.
> 
> I have been disappointed in the bass ability of all over the ear planar sets I've tried....  Not basshead approved.
> 
> The RHA CL2 in ear actually has quite good slam, for a planar.  It simply can't compete with the better DDs out there in quantity and slam though.



Yeah, I hear you. I'm far from a basshead but still my modded (and humble) Fostex T50RP (at least one of my two pairs) gives me the best bass experience I've ever experienced. In overall signature though the HE560 are my go to "basshead" cans. I do have dynamic headphones that have more impact but the quality/quantity ratio on the HE560 is the best for me.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Careful! Fake!



I found this interesting post from a year ago.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-948#post-14599317

remember when Blon and Boss HIfi seemed to be the same thing?


----------



## Makahl

mbwilson111 said:


> I found this interesting post from a year ago.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-948#post-14599317
> 
> remember when Blon and Boss HIfi seemed to be the same thing?



But... isn't it? When you click to see info about blon on audiobudget website there are some stores on taobao:
https://audiobudget.com/product/BLON

And this link there's a bio at the bottom of the page:
https://fenbeism.1688.com/



> Dongguan Debei Digital Technology Co., Ltd. specializes in R & D, production and sales of high-end headphones. "BLON, MW, BOSSHiFi" are the company's brands.
> The company was founded in 2002 and is now located next to Shi Pai Avenue in Shi Pai Town, Dongguan City, an electroacoustic product manufacturing base. The transportation is extremely convenient and has excellent geographical advantages.
> We have accumulated rich experience in the earphone and speaker industries. The factory has modern production equipment, complete testing equipment and complete supporting facilities to provide you with the most professional services.
> The company is committed to exploring domestic and foreign markets, and its products are sold in mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan as well as Southeast Asia, Europe, America and the Middle East.
> The company has always been in good faith to tailor the best products for customers and perfect business purposes to meet customer needs. Continuous efforts to provide customers with high-quality products that meet customer needs and satisfy customers.



I just thought those randoms blons were old models instead of fakes.


----------



## mbwilson111

Makahl said:


> I just thought those randoms blons were old models instead of fakes



That is what I thought.  When DocHoliday wrote that post over a year ago he seemed to like the S1 and was curious about the Cardinal and the Bluejay.   I went through a few pages after his post and no one had responded or commented... so no hype started at that time.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I'm far from a basshead but still my modded (and humble) Fostex T50RP (at least one of my two pairs) gives me the best bass experience I've ever experienced. In overall signature though the HE560 are my go to "basshead" cans. I do have dynamic headphones that have more impact but the quality/quantity ratio on the HE560 is the best for me.


I need to give one of the tr50p mods a try, but I've just generally been finding IEMs to have a superior bass experience lately (ymmv).  With the size of good DD in over the ears you are sacrificing some quality for bass quantity.  With planars I just can't get the quantity and slam I'm after.

I feel like even the larger IEM DDs right now (13mm is big, but the aging sony models still reign supreme in size) don't have nearly the amount of quality/quantity trade off as much larger over the ear DDs while still maintaining the excursion and air movement relative to their over the ear cousins.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I found this interesting post from a year ago.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-948#post-14599317
> 
> remember when Blon and Boss HIfi seemed to be the same thing?





Makahl said:


> But... isn't it? When you click to see info about blon on audiobudget website there are some stores on taobao:
> https://audiobudget.com/product/BLON
> 
> And this link there's a bio at the bottom of the page:
> ...





mbwilson111 said:


> That is what I thought.  When DocHoliday wrote that post over a year ago he seemed to like the S1 and was curious about the Cardinal and the Bluejay.   I went through a few pages after his post and no one had responded or commented... so no hype started at that time.



Correct, Blon is BossHifi.

The BossHifi (Blon) B3 and B8 were/are popular.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Correct, Blon is BossHifi.
> 
> The BossHifi (Blon) B3 and B8 were/are popular.



I  like the name BossHiFi better.  I have had the B8 for a couple of years.


----------



## baskingshark

njam said:


> hmmm...
> IMHO they look very similar to P1 and even have the same crappy-weave cable...
> Graph looks also very neutral



Most initial reviewers quote the sound signature of the TRI I3 as a U shaped sound. Flat mids on a FR are not exactly "flat" in real life. As sound bypasses the external ear structures for IEMs, we do need a little boost in the 2 - 4 kHz areas for the sound signature to at least sound neutral in the mids when the IEMs are inside our ears. But of course CHIFI goes the other way and starts overly boosting the 2 - 4 kHz to generate fake details and also to cater to their enormous local Chinese audiophile market that likes a brightish tuning, which most westerners seem to not prefer.

I don't have the P1 but I thought it looked a bit more like a golf club? Haha, not sure about the cable, but I wouldn't be surprised if these CHIFI do OEM for each other or at least source the same shells/drivers/cables from the same factory.


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> Careful! Fake!


Correction: it is an old model.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 14, 2019)

Kinda like the NX7 Pro's big brother... https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...isher-ceramic-gaming-universal-in-ear-monitor










Changeable face plates...





Might be worth a punt esp. when they have their sales. Version with either the gaming version of the Ethos cable or the normal Ethos cable.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jant71 said:


> Kinda like the NX7 Pro's big brother... https://www.null-audio.com/collecti...isher-ceramic-gaming-universal-in-ear-monitor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How "big" of a brother to NX7 pro at almost three times the price?
Any direct comparisons with LZ A6?


----------



## Zerohour88

Guideray T20, 2BA1DD, sub usd100? seems like an upgrade to their previous GR-i model




https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...9Cxb0&id=609018963939&ns=1&abbucket=19#detail


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zerohour88 said:


> Guideray T20, 2BA1DD, sub usd100? seems like an upgrade to their previous GR-i model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a wooden faceplate? Thats rare.


----------



## Zerohour88

RikudouGoku said:


> is that a wooden faceplate? Thats rare.



supposedly real ebony wood, but who knows. It does look convincing, but imo the logo being prominent kinda ruins the wood theme.


----------



## unifutomaki

I've been truly enamoured with my TFZ T2 Galaxy after several days of extensive listening. I'm by no means any kind of hi-fi aficionado but it has been nothing short of a revelation for me in terms of musical fun and enjoyment, and the first pair of listening instruments I've owned where I have felt no inclination to apply any EQ or Dolby processing magic to alter the sound signature. Driven by my Moto g7+, it sounds full and lush with solid bass notes that by no means overwhelm the rest of the mix, clear and intimate vocals that occupy the foreground of the soundstage, and delicate, sweet treble that exposes details in places I could not hear before. It sounds great out of the box and offers a balanced (but not neutral) sound that I have come to appreciate, with great versatility across the genres I tend to listen to. 

As for the non-auditory aspects, the box presentation is professionally done - easily as good as or better than what you'd find from one of the established brands at this price range (no Oppoty, thanks), with the only miss being the white carrying pouch that is stiffer than I would like and smells of chemical fumes (it's gone back into the box). The earbuds are small and surprisingly dense for their size, but sit snugly in my ear with the largest narrow-bore tips attached. The cable is just fine the way it is: brushed metal plug, built-in cable tie, smooth and pliable to the touch (such a breath of fresh air coming from the KZ), a Y-split that isn't too low, no annoying tangles and pre-formed ear hooks that were somewhat stiff and non-compliant out of the box but seem to be getting better with use.

When I ordered these, I figured that the T2 would represent an effective benchmark against which I would be able to compare other budget ChiFi offerings against (sub-USD100 let's say), and it hasn't disappointed on that front. This is my new everyday carry.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 16, 2019)

unifutomaki said:


> I've been truly enamoured with my TFZ T2 Galaxy after several days of extensive listening. I'm by no means any kind of hi-fi aficionado but it has been nothing short of a revelation for me in terms of musical fun and enjoyment, and the first pair of listening instruments I've owned where I have felt no inclination to apply any EQ or Dolby processing magic to alter the sound signature. Driven by my Moto g7+, it sounds full and lush with solid bass notes that by no means overwhelm the rest of the mix, clear and intimate vocals that occupy the foreground of the soundstage, and delicate, sweet treble that exposes details in places I could not hear before. It sounds great out of the box and offers a balanced (but not neutral) sound that I have come to appreciate, with great versatility across the genres I tend to listen to.
> 
> As for the non-auditory aspects, the box presentation is professionally done - easily as good as or better than what you'd find from one of the established brands at this price range (no Oppoty, thanks), with the only miss being the white carrying pouch that is stiffer than I would like and smells of chemical fumes (it's gone back into the box). The earbuds are small and surprisingly dense for their size, but sit snugly in my ear with the largest narrow-bore tips attached. The cable is just fine the way it is: brushed metal plug, built-in cable tie, smooth and pliable to the touch (such a breath of fresh air coming from the KZ), a Y-split that isn't too low, no annoying tangles and pre-formed ear hooks that were somewhat stiff and non-compliant out of the box but seem to be getting better with use.
> 
> When I ordered these, I figured that the T2 would represent an effective benchmark against which I would be able to compare other budget ChiFi offerings against (sub-USD100 let's say), and it hasn't disappointed on that front. This is my new everyday carry.


I fully agree with you. T2 galaxy is one of the best IEM under $100 that I've got & I still kept them around me since day 1 whenever I go even. Never regretted the purchase at all.

It can even compete with the $100 ranged IEM and even $200+ that I own (TFZ No.3 & Avara AV1s). But the only problem I have with the T2 was the driver flex. Other than that they are perfect.


----------



## wackoip (Dec 15, 2019)

This is new from 7Hz. I got their last flagship i77-pro. Whiles it’s ok it leans onto the more warm darker side of sound. The pic doesn’t say anything apart from it has one dynamic driver  Really interesting. But slightly expensive at us$287


----------



## yorosello

wackoip said:


> This is new from 7Hz. I got their last flagship i77-pro. Whiles it’s ok it leans onto the more warm darker side of sound. The pic doesn’t say anything apart from it has one dynamic driver  Really interesting. But slightly expensive at us$287


It has the look of Moondrop KXXS


----------



## DynamicEars

Zerohour88 said:


> Guideray T20, 2BA1DD, sub usd100? seems like an upgrade to their previous GR-i model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a beautiful shell! hopefully they're sounded good too as I pass the last time Guideray


----------



## unifutomaki

Listening to this on the TFZ T2 is simply intoxicating


----------



## audio123

Shanling Q1 Review, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/12/16/shanling-q1
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Viajero

unifutomaki said:


> I've been truly enamoured with my TFZ T2 Galaxy after several days of extensive listening. I'm by no means any kind of hi-fi aficionado but it has been nothing short of a revelation for me in terms of musical fun and enjoyment, and the first pair of listening instruments I've owned where I have felt no inclination to apply any EQ or Dolby processing magic to alter the sound signature. Driven by my Moto g7+, it sounds full and lush with solid bass notes that by no means overwhelm the rest of the mix, clear and intimate vocals that occupy the foreground of the soundstage, and delicate, sweet treble that exposes details in places I could not hear before. It sounds great out of the box and offers a balanced (but not neutral) sound that I have come to appreciate, with great versatility across the genres I tend to listen to.
> 
> As for the non-auditory aspects, the box presentation is professionally done - easily as good as or better than what you'd find from one of the established brands at this price range (no Oppoty, thanks), with the only miss being the white carrying pouch that is stiffer than I would like and smells of chemical fumes (it's gone back into the box). The earbuds are small and surprisingly dense for their size, but sit snugly in my ear with the largest narrow-bore tips attached. The cable is just fine the way it is: brushed metal plug, built-in cable tie, smooth and pliable to the touch (such a breath of fresh air coming from the KZ), a Y-split that isn't too low, no annoying tangles and pre-formed ear hooks that were somewhat stiff and non-compliant out of the box but seem to be getting better with use.
> 
> When I ordered these, I figured that the T2 would represent an effective benchmark against which I would be able to compare other budget ChiFi offerings against (sub-USD100 let's say), and it hasn't disappointed on that front. This is my new everyday carry.



Good descriptions. I'm quite fond of the T2 Galaxy myself. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do. I had this idea that it had tons of bass and a deep V signature, but it's actually more of a mild V signature and the bass isn't overdone for my tastes. I don't have measuring equipment but it sounds like the bass is similar to something like the BLON BL-03, but actually with less mid bass. It has more sub bass than mid bass. It actually seems similarly tuned as the TIN T4, but with more sub bass. 

Anyway, I agree that it's actually a pretty balanced sounding IEM. With good mids presence and clarity and detailed, extended highs.


----------



## yorosello

The graph for the Moondrop Starfield


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

yorosello said:


> The graph for the Moondrop Starfield


The tonality closely resembles Audiosense T800


----------



## yorosello (Dec 16, 2019)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> The tonality closely resembles Audiosense T800


Wow, is it?


----------



## Viajero

Bui Hai Anh said:


> The tonality closely resembles Audiosense T800


Yeah, except with more mid bass and not as much sub bass. Just going by their graphs I would assume I would personally prefer the T800's tuning.


----------



## Viajero

yorosello said:


> The graph for the Moondrop Starfield


Looking at them again, maybe not more mid bass, just less sub bass.


----------



## jant71

So, BGGAR just did a vid for the WG T-one single driver and declares it doing things better than the KXXS. Did he just blow up the Starfield's spot?? If logic dictates Moondrop didn't already exceed their own KXXS for $80 less then the Starfield would be coming in as a slightly lesser model. So, for $10 cheaper is the WG the better choice?? Ponder. Discuss.


----------



## SciOC

jant71 said:


> So, BGGAR just did a vid for the WG T-one single driver and declares it doing things better than the KXXS. Did he just blow up the Starfield's spot?? If logic dictates Moondrop didn't already exceed their own KXXS for $80 less then the Starfield would be coming in as a slightly lesser model. So, for $10 cheaper is the WG the better choice?? Ponder. Discuss.


US $99.00 | WG T-one Dynamic Drivers Earphone with Patented Telsa Magnetic Group, 8 Core OFC Silver-plated Cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/EPqM6oTA

This is the only place I see it.   Getting too many single DDs to think they are all really that different after EQ.....


----------



## jant71

Also on Linsoul of course if BGGAR has it  https://www.linsoul.com/products/wg-t-one

Always begging the questions of how fast the market is moving. Is the Starfield that good? Does that make you mad if you bought a KXXS at $199 or $189 and Moondrop did make a superior earphone for so less so soon? 

Of course one person liking this WG acoustics model and no one really hearing the Starfield yet is just stirring the pot on a cloudy Monday.  Perhaps they will be compared soon enough. Though the $100 to $130 range right now is very interesting going into 2020.


----------



## audio123

Viajero said:


> Good descriptions. I'm quite fond of the T2 Galaxy myself. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do. I had this idea that it had tons of bass and a deep V signature, but it's actually more of a mild V signature and the bass isn't overdone for my tastes. I don't have measuring equipment but it sounds like the bass is similar to something like the BLON BL-03, but actually with less mid bass. It has more sub bass than mid bass. It actually seems similarly tuned as the TIN T4, but with more sub bass.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that it's actually a pretty balanced sounding IEM. With good mids presence and clarity and detailed, extended highs.


 TFZ T2 Galaxy Review. I reviewed the T2 Galaxy last year and concluded that "The T2 Galaxy is an engaging iem that is able to provide full-bodied bass reproduction, soothing midrange and laid-back treble. The fullness creates a satisfying listen and packs a punch. There is slight lack of energy at the top end". Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 16, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Yeah, except with more mid bass and not as much sub bass. Just going by their graphs I would assume I would personally prefer the T800's tuning.



I don't think we can compare different IEM graphs across different users that use different rigs. Graphs of different IEMs should ideally be compared using the same rig under the same conditions. eg can check out Crinacle's database of IEM measurements, he has a lot of graphs for sure.

And there's the usual adage that graphs don't tell the full story. They are using different transducers for one (1 DD vs 8 BA), so it's the usual situation where BAs and DDs have their different strengths and weaknesses. And stuff like imaging, instrument separation, timbre etc cannot be fully inferred from graphs.

There's also a very interesting point brought up by @Spiralman (credit to Spiralman) that DD bass usually sounds to be of more quantity than a BA bass despite them measuring similarly: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-120#post-15364562


----------



## Otto Motor

wackoip said:


> This is new from 7Hz. I got their last flagship i77-pro. Whiles it’s ok it leans onto the more warm darker side of sound. The pic doesn’t say anything apart from it has one dynamic driver  Really interesting. But slightly expensive at us$287


Looks like a sheath bomber.


----------



## SoundChoice

jant71 said:


> Also on Linsoul of course if BGGAR has it  https://www.linsoul.com/products/wg-t-one
> 
> Always begging the questions of how fast the market is moving. Is the Starfield that good? Does that make you mad if you bought a KXXS at $199 or $189 and Moondrop did make a superior earphone for so less so soon?
> 
> Of course one person liking this WG acoustics model and no one really hearing the Starfield yet is just stirring the pot on a cloudy Monday.  Perhaps they will be compared soon enough. Though the $100 to $130 range right now is very interesting going into 2020.



FOMO is the coal that propels the hype train.


----------



## unifutomaki

SoundChoice said:


> FOMO is the coal that propels the hype train.



Been trawling through crinacle's writings and at least the chifi hype train doesn't involve paying hundreds, even thousands for rubbish


----------



## cleg

Simgot updated their MT3 with a new cable and called MT3 Pro. I didn't hear original ones, but new version sound pleasant


----------



## yorosello

Really couldn't wait for moondrop starfield's review cuz I've been very ready to press the buy button since it was launched


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 17, 2019)

A few days later and the other order I placed over Black Friday shows up - TRN-branded aluminum earphones case and foam tips (not pictured):



Decent quality stuff, feels better than the roughly 2-dollar price tag would suggest. 



My track of choice from listening to the TFZ T2 today. Such musicality. Such warmth.


----------



## MyPants

Noticed the LZ Z04A & Z05A are on decent discount right now, so I scooped both. Z05A came today and I'm interested to see how they stack up against the BL-03.

Impressions incoming.


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> I don't think we can compare different IEM graphs across different users that use different rigs. Graphs of different IEMs should ideally be compared using the same rig under the same conditions. eg can check out Crinacle's database of IEM measurements, he has a lot of graphs for sure.
> 
> And there's the usual adage that graphs don't tell the full story. They are using different transducers for one (1 DD vs 8 BA), so it's the usual situation where BAs and DDs have their different strengths and weaknesses. And stuff like imaging, instrument separation, timbre etc cannot be fully inferred from graphs.
> 
> There's also a very interesting point brought up by @Spiralman (credit to Spiralman) that DD bass usually sounds to be of more quantity than a BA bass despite them measuring similarly: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-120#post-15364562


I completely agree with all of that.


----------



## MyPants (Dec 17, 2019)

At first listen, the Z05A has less mid-bass quantity than the Blon, but digs deeper into subbass with better overall bass control. It may be a touch darker presentation than the Blon, but projects a larger soundstage. Gonna need to A/B some more to comment on the mids but there's something different between them. Either way, not sure why people are sleeping on these cause they're really solid and don't require immediate tip and cable replacement.

-edit-
A few tracks later, and I think the more controlled/balanced midbass of the Z05A lets the mids and vocals step more forward than on the Blon. These are indeed a little dark by comparison, but the soundstage advantage is significant.

-edit #2-
Been listening back and forth with the BL-03 for about an hour, and I think it might be time to get the Kanas Pro out. These are punching a little over the Blon's head. Also they're dead true to the LZ house sound, namely spacious, slightly dark, but reminiscent of a good 2-channel system rather than an IEM.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

So KBEAR has updated a new tracking number for TRI I3, which means the previous one was fake to buy them some time to procure the items. A dodgy move, but all too familiar on Aliexpress.
Another loooooong wait then.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 18, 2019)

I bought a set of TRI I3 from some other store at AliExpress and they haven't shipped it yet. Probably they don't have them in stock yet.


----------



## peter123

tgx78 said:


> I bought a set of TRI I3 from some other store at AliExpress and they haven't shipped it yet. Probably they don't have them in stock yet.



Yeah, this my situation as well


----------



## Coyro

MyPants said:


> I'd recommend grabbing a set while they're still $34 on Amazon


Who shops from Ali - they also can be bought for $27.75 at NiceHCK.


----------



## MyPants

Coyro said:


> Who shops from Ali - they also can be bought for $27.75 at NiceHCK.



These are an absolute buy at that price. Nice tip, thanks!


----------



## njam (Dec 18, 2019)

wackoip said:


> This is new from 7Hz. I got their last flagship i77-pro. Whiles it’s ok it leans onto the more warm darker side of sound. The pic doesn’t say anything apart from it has one dynamic driver  Really interesting. But slightly expensive at us$287


Isn't 7Hz i77-pro is just a Tiandirenhe TD-R (PAI AUDIO DR2) for 5x times the price? (28$ vs 139$)
As far as I can tell, all 7Hz did is just change the Logo on faceplate (just like PAI AUDIO) and swapped cables:
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32970187233.html
https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-i-77-pro

For more $ you can choose from more pre-made faceplate logos, send them your own design, or even change the internals (1DD/2DD/1DD+1BA/1DD+2BA/2BA/3BA/4BA):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32815356218.html


----------



## alexandros a

audio123 said:


> The iBasso AM05 is here. Personally, I think it is more musical and enjoyable than T800. I will follow up with more impressions. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Just read your first impressions on iBasso AM05 iem ....there is a BR5-MKII iem on the same picture there...any early comparison between those two??(i own a BR5-MKII iem & ordered AM05 as well....)


----------



## wackoip (Dec 18, 2019)

njam said:


> Isn't 7Hz i77-pro is just a Tiandirenhe TD-R (PAI AUDIO DR2) for 5x times the price? (28$ vs 139$)
> As far as I can tell, all 7Hz did is just change the Logo on faceplate (just like PAI AUDIO) and swapped cables:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32970187233.html
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-i-77-pro
> ...


EErrr... in short, NO

If you read Chinese and look at Taobao they have two stores and the internals are completely different.  The colorful shell do look similar but Wan Fung, the store owner of 7Hz is a completely different story.  He's actually quite well known in the local Chinese Market


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Do you think it's worth getting the Z05A if you already have an A6 Mini on the way?

I'm trying to get out of purchasing IEMs in the sub-$50 category.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the Jade Audio/ Fiio EA3 and the Kbear Diamond on the way. Will report how these are. Looking forward to the Tri I3.


----------



## njam

wackoip said:


> EErrr... in short, NO
> 
> If you read Chinese and look at Taobao they have two stores and the internals are completely different.  The colorful shell do look similar but Wan Fung, the store owner of 7Hz is a completely different story.  He's actually quite well known in the local Chinese Market


I don't know Wan Fung, but I do completely believe you, that the guy looks different than the colorful shell of an IEM.
I do however own Tiandirenhe TD-R and it does look 1:1 identical as 7hz-i-77-pro from all angles from outside(except for the logo and cable). Same deal with the Paiaudio DR2 (https://penonaudio.com/paiaudio-dr2.html).
The FR-graphs from all 3 that I saw looked sameish as well. (prominent peaks at ca. 2,4,8,15 kHz)


----------



## MyPants

Dsnuts said:


> Got the Jade Audio/ Fiio EA3 and the Kbear Diamond on the way. Will report how these are. Looking forward to the Tri I3.



KBear reached out to me about reviewing the Diamond as well. Working out the details, but I should have a set on the way soon. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 18, 2019)

Kbear is nice people and I can tell they are trying to become a player in the ever expanding budget realm in earphonedom. I actually liked the Hi7 I bought from them. It isnt going to win any awards but was nicely done hybrid with a lot of drivers on the cheap. In fact I have been doing some cable rolling and got them to sound pretty good. So these guys have some potential and seem to know what they are doing. These newer ones are intriguing.

Only wish shipping was a bit faster but hey that is the cost of buying from the express.


----------



## tgx78

True, AliExpress shipping can be painful, but as an artist, I order 10-15 items per month with few IEM / cables mixed in there. Then I mostly forget about them after I place an order. After a while, it feels like Christmas everyday with packages arriving almost every second day lol.


----------



## CesarBR

tgx78 said:


> True, AliExpress shipping can be painful, but as an artist, I order 10-15 items per month with few IEM / cables mixed in there. Then I mostly forget about them after I place an order. After a while, it feels like Christmas everyday with packages arriving almost every second day lol.



That's exactly how I'm feeling right now hahaha


----------



## Viajero

Dsnuts said:


> Got the Jade Audio/ Fiio EA3 and the Kbear Diamond on the way. Will report how these are. Looking forward to the Tri I3.


Those three, along with the Moondrop Starfield and upcoming BQEYZ BQ6, are the ones I'm most interested in, so I'll be interested to read your impressions.


----------



## Dsnuts

For guys that are interested. I think twister here was surprised as I was with the Penon Spheres. His take on them. https://twister6.com/2019/12/14/penon-sphere/


----------



## mbwilson111

MyPants said:


> These are an absolute buy at that price. Nice tip, thanks!



You guys have caused me to spend  $27 on the LZ Z05A Plus another $7 on a balanced cable.


----------



## MyPants

mbwilson111 said:


> You guys have caused me to spend  $27 on the LZ Z05A Plus another $7 on a balanced cable.



I doubt you'll be disappointed. I'm tempted to declare them BLON killers.

I also have the Z04A coming today, so I'll be able to provide some comparative impressions tonight. I'm guessing they'll have a similar signature but smoother presentation.


----------



## mbwilson111

MyPants said:


> I doubt you'll be disappointed. I'm tempted to declare them BLON killers.
> 
> I also have the Z04A coming today, so I'll be able to provide some comparative impressions tonight. I'm guessing they'll have a similar signature but smoother presentation.



Why do you think the Z04A will be smoother?  Also is what people call "smooth"  a good or a bad thing?


----------



## MyPants

mbwilson111 said:


> Why do you think the Z04A will be smoother?  Also is what people call "smooth"  a good or a bad thing?



So, the Z05A uses a carbon nanocoat driver and the Z04A uses a biocellulose driver. 

When I say smooth, I mean attack/decay being slightly less sharp, and an overall trade-off between microdetail and musicality. So it's not really a clear positive or negative, rather a preference one can have.

With that said, biocellulose tends to be slightly less rigid a material, so I'm guessing that will present as technically poorer impulse response which in turn will result in a smoother sound.

BIG CAVEAT is that I'm straight up guessing based on my subjective experience, and I'll definitely report if I'm wildly off the mark when I hear them this evening.


----------



## SciOC

MyPants said:


> So, the Z05A uses a carbon nanocoat driver and the Z04A uses a biocellulose driver.
> 
> When I say smooth, I mean attack/decay being slightly less sharp, and an overall trade-off between microdetail and musicality. So it's not really a clear positive or negative, rather a preference one can have.
> 
> ...


From my experience I would say that's a good educated guess based solely on the materials and comparitive cost and being from the same brand.  

Honestly, the carbon nano tubes I've listened to sound even more rigid than the DLC or beryllium sets I've listened to.  I'm not a big fan of them so far....  

I just got my urbanfun isso14 and it's surprisingly good out of the box, I figured it'd require massive amounts of burn in being beryllium.  I definitely like it more than the blon.

But I find a lot of sets to be better than the blon bl-03....


----------



## Dsnuts

So what part of 2 pair is not 2 pair as in you get 4 tips. Am I right or am I right?

This is on Moondrops page for these tips. And I am copy pasting from their web page here. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000345655162.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.501975eeBfZUv7


Moondrop MIS-Tip sponge eartips for KXXS/ Spaceship/S8 earphones(*2 pair*)
5.05 Reviews18 orders

US $6.99



 I bought 2 sets of these. AM I missing something here? I should have 4 pairs!. Lol. Oh the 2 pairs means you literally get 2 foams! Lol. Love buying something that is described as 2 pairs only to get one pair. Nice


----------



## yorosello

Dsnuts said:


> So what part of 2 pair is not 2 pair as in you get 4 tips. Am I right or am I right?
> 
> This is on Moondrops page for these tips. And I am copy pasting from their web page here.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000345655162.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.501975eeBfZUv7
> ...


Looks like it's because of their messed up language


----------



## wackoip

njam said:


> I don't know Wan Fung, but I do completely believe you, that the guy looks different than the colorful shell of an IEM.
> I do however own Tiandirenhe TD-R and it does look 1:1 identical as 7hz-i-77-pro from all angles from outside(except for the logo and cable). Same deal with the Paiaudio DR2 (https://penonaudio.com/paiaudio-dr2.html).
> The FR-graphs from all 3 that I saw looked sameish as well. (prominent peaks at ca. 2,4,8,15 kHz)


I know a guy look different from a shell, I'm telling you the owner had a long story, no need to take the p*** of anyone's English.
I don't have the other IEMs to compare so I won't speculate whether they are the same if you feel happy getting the same IEM at ten times the price cheaper good on you.  But I will not draw my own conclusion just by looking at different angles of pics and graphs.  I assume you don't have the i77 pro.  And as I said the pic of the colorful shells do look similar to the ones 7Hz show.  But then there are tons of different brands producing colorful shells.  Peacock Audio being another.  Anyway good for you owning a similar looking pair of IEM with similar sq but paying less.


----------



## MyPants (Dec 19, 2019)

Bad news, the right MMCX connector on my Z04A is DOA so the comparison will have to wait. Replacement will be here in a few days.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 19, 2019)

Pardon my rant below.

Idk why sending a package from Singapore would take weeks to arrive at my country even though we are just neighboring country & it had happened a few times now. If we go by logic, taking plane from singapore to my city would only take the latest 1 & a half hour. For cargo, it would supposed to be only 1 day if they only have 1 flight per day. What


----------



## Coyro

yorosello said:


> Idk why sending a package from Singapore would take weeks to arrive at my country even though we are just neighboring country & it had happened a few times now. If we go by logic, taking plane from singapore to my city would only take the latest 1 & half our.


We proudly present you the last mile carrier:





And you are pretty fortunate, cause many of us are served by the pack snails.


----------



## unifutomaki

yorosello said:


> Pardon my rant below.
> 
> Idk why sending a package from Singapore would take weeks to arrive at my country even though we are just neighboring country & it had happened a few times now. If we go by logic, taking plane from singapore to my city would only take the latest 1 & a half hour. For cargo, it would supposed to be only 1 day if they only have 1 flight per day. What




 

"Package in transit"


----------



## yorosello (Dec 19, 2019)

Coyro said:


> We proudly present you the last mile carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually this seller on Ali also pretty slow on sending my item.. and weirdly, they got problem with my address, saying that my address is too long (it couldn't be more than 100 word) when I have ordered from 2 other store on Ali with the same address I use for this item. With those two store I got no problem at all, they didn't even ask me to change my address and the items still safely arrived to my mailbox.
not sure why only this store I got this problem


----------



## yorosello

unifutomaki said:


> "Package in transit"


the truth, 2019


----------



## njam

wackoip said:


> I know a guy look different from a shell, I'm telling you the owner had a long story, no need to take the p*** of anyone's English.
> I don't have the other IEMs to compare so I won't speculate whether they are the same if you feel happy getting the same IEM at ten times the price cheaper good on you.  But I will not draw my own conclusion just by looking at different angles of pics and graphs.  I assume you don't have the i77 pro.  And as I said the pic of the colorful shells do look similar to the ones 7Hz show.  But then there are tons of different brands producing colorful shells.  Peacock Audio being another.  Anyway good for you owning a similar looking pair of IEM with similar sq but paying less.


Well you apparently had no troubles speculating and drawing your own conclusions in your first reply to me, telling me that those are completely different IEM, because you can read Chinese and took a look at Taobao shops and Wan Fung being a completely different story. You can't really complain for anyone making fun of that reply. Sorry if it made you salty.
And again, those shells and internals don't just look "similar", they look geometrically 1:1 identical. Color has nothing to do with it. 
Maybe Wan Fung can hook you up with a pair, so you could compare.
Anyway I'm done with this.


----------



## wackoip

njam said:


> Well you apparently had no troubles speculating and drawing your own conclusions in your first reply to me, telling me that those are completely different IEM, because you can read Chinese and took a look at Taobao shops and Wan Fung being a completely different story. You can't really complain for anyone making fun of that reply. Sorry if it made you salty.
> And again, those shells and internals don't just look "similar", they look geometrically 1:1 identical. Color has nothing to do with it.
> Maybe Wan Fung can hook you up with a pair, so you could compare.
> Anyway I'm done with this.


you're the one who desperately try to prove theyre exactly the same.  I don't give a toss.  And for once I agree I too am done with this.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> So what part of 2 pair is not 2 pair as in you get 4 tips. Am I right or am I right?
> 
> This is on Moondrops page for these tips. And I am copy pasting from their web page here.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000345655162.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.501975eeBfZUv7
> ...



So I contacted Shezenaudio store where I bought these from and to their credit they are sending me another set of tips but this is a case where all they did was copy the description marketing page from moondrop which also shows 2 pairs. I am surprised no one has caught that. 

Regarding the tips themselves. These are good quality faoms. Better than complys however. I am a bit dissapointed as it is not a really good value. The real good value are these. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32749908913.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dFfhPkV  20 pairs. Yes and I mean 40 foams in any size you want for $11 or so. This is a good value. These tips are identical. Not as soft but is in the same shape as the moondrop ones and more importantly the same wide opening as the Moondrops. I posted these several times on this thread. I was hoping the moondrop foams were an upgrade on these. Not so much. Not to mention these guys at least actually gives you 20 pairs.  These foams are a few mm longer too which helps with earphones with short nozzles.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

CoFire said:


> I see the Massdrop X Noble X are on sale for $125. Does anyone have any recommendations for these? Are they competitive with $125 Chifi offerings? 2 Knowles BA per side I believe.


clear and clean sound, i guess the Noble sound. bass light, best for folk, solo, and acoustic music.


----------



## njam

Watched a few reviews of TRI I3 on YT today since I'm considering on getting one and noticed in all of them, that the shell around MMCX ports looked quite ghetto.
It looks like there is a hole between the connector and the shell, which will probably serve well as a good hiding place for dust, skin particles and all kinds of other crap...


----------



## Babayagga

njam said:


> Watched a few reviews of TRI I3 on YT today since I'm considering on getting one and noticed in all of them, that the shell around MMCX ports looked quite ghetto.
> It looks like there is a hole between the connector and the shell, which will probably serve well as a good hiding place for dust, skin particles and all kinds of other crap...



That's a vent hole so your eardrums don't pop. Almost all DD iems have them. Even my KXXS has it.


----------



## njam

Babayagga said:


> That's a vent hole so your eardrums don't pop. Almost all DD iems have them. Even my KXXS has it.


lol
Im not talking about that vent hole.^^
I was taling about the hole/space around the mmcx port and the shell.


----------



## Babayagga

MY BAD . I see it now and you're right.


----------



## njam

Babayagga said:


> MY BAD . I see it now and you're right.


No problem. And you were not entirely wrong, since the hole alround the port probably does most of the venting ^^


----------



## chinmie

njam said:


> Watched a few reviews of TRI I3 on YT today since I'm considering on getting one and noticed in all of them, that the shell around MMCX ports looked quite ghetto.
> It looks like there is a hole between the connector and the shell, which will probably serve well as a good hiding place for dust, skin particles and all kinds of other crap...



Maybe it is an extra venting hole


----------



## Robius

MyPants said:


> I doubt you'll be disappointed. I'm tempted to declare them BLON killers.
> 
> I also have the Z04A coming today, so I'll be able to provide some comparative impressions tonight. I'm guessing they'll have a similar signature but smoother presentation.



I would really like to try them but I really hate MMCX. I wish they would offer a 2pin version like LZA6 Mini.


----------



## peter123

**** Pro


----------



## SciOC

njam said:


> No problem. And you were not entirely wrong, since the hole alround the port probably does most of the venting ^^


Don't buy the urbanfun isso14 if that bothers you.  The metal around the mmcx connectors is very ghetto and unfinished looking.  I'd take a picture but I honestly try to keep changing mmcx cables to an absolute minimum, especially when the connection point looks like this one.....

They do sound great though...  blon but better isn't quite accurate.  They're a lot more bombastic and vocals are more forward.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2019)

So I pointed out the issue with the tips here. description of the tips on their sales page clearly says 2 pair.
I pointed this out and this picture to Shenzenaudio and they are now sending me another 2 boxes of tips. Very cool of them to correct the wrong. I told them I dont care about getting another set of tips that was not the point of me showing this pictures but they are being good and will honor what was described on the page. Seems to be good honest folks.

In other news. Tansio Mirai in the house.





Just got these. TSMR-2. Will report back soon.


----------



## cqtek

Hello, everyone.

Here is my review of some IEMS totally unknown to me. This is the NF Audio NA1. They mount a DD with very good technical properties. Their profile is balanced, with some emphasis on the medium-high, is far from the Harman target.
I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na1.24099/reviews#review-23053


----------



## silverfishla (Dec 20, 2019)

cqtek said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> Here is my review of some IEMS totally unknown to me. This is the NF Audio NA1. They mount a DD with very good technical properties. Their profile is balanced, with some emphasis on the medium-high, is far from the Harman target.
> I hope you like it.
> ...


I should have bought these instead of the Hibiscus on 11:11.  I knew these were good because I had a listen a few months ago at an audio show.  Glad to finally see a proper review on these.  I want these.  
These are built really nicely, had a great fit and were better to my ear than the Ikko OH 10 and the Kanas XXX (listened to them shotgun side by side)


----------



## cqtek

silverfishla said:


> I should have bought these instead of the Hibiscus on 11:11.  I knew these were good because I had a listen a few months ago at an audio show.  Glad to finally see a proper review on these.  I want these.
> These are built really nicely, had a great fit and were better to my ear than the Ikko OH 10 and the Kanas XXX (listened to them shotgun side by side)



You've just named three models that interest me. The Hibiscus are on their way home, although they are in a different price range, what do you think?
It's significant that you have compared the OH10 and the Kxxxs and put the NA1 above them... I don't feel like trying them anymore.
However, I have another model that I'm reviewing, whose sound is even better than the NA1:NS Audio NS5MKII Bass.  They have a similar profile to the Kanas Pro, slightly less bass, but with more technical capacity, more clarity, resolution and definition. In addition, they live up to their name, providing a natural sound. I hope to publish the review soon.


----------



## MyPants

Welp, my second Z04A unit just arrived, DOA on the right channel just like the first set. While I'm thoroughly enjoying the Z05A, I can't rec the Z04A because there seems to be a QC issue with the batch.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 23, 2019)

For guys that wanted to try a JVC Woodie. here
Drop has the FW01 for 250. Not a bad price.


----------



## superuser1

What's this from moondrop?


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> What's this from moondrop?


Another new IEM by Moondrop? :0


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> Another new IEM by Moondrop? :0



50mm IEm? I don't think it would fit inside the ears
More likely to be a headpone


----------



## njam

yorosello said:


> Another new IEM by Moondrop? :0


50mm IEM?  Time to start stretching your ears ^_^'
If they indeed plan to fit it into an IEM, it will prolly look like Audeze LCD-i3


----------



## njam

chinmie said:


> 50mm IEm? I don't think it would fit inside the ears
> More likely to be a headpone


beat me to it ^^


----------



## citral23

superuser1 said:


> What's this from moondrop?



If it's open back I'm interested, the company is definitely "above average" even if it's overused in this space.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 22, 2019)

Mochill, where are you? Sora 2 is coming in January!





The material characteristics used for the ceramic element of the proprietary multilayer ceramic tweeter VST are changed to a material with higher linearity (PZT: ceramic using titanium oxide) than the conventional material, similar to intime Midi-Ti3, and It is said that dissonant sounds have been reduced.

VST was mainly used to reproduce sounds outside the audible range because of the super tweeter.However, by improving the linearity and reducing dissonance, effective overtones were obtained, and the sound was heard with the same resolution as before. A comfortable mid-high range is reproduced.

The "Aki-2" adopted stainless steel with excellent vibration damping properties for the purpose of weight reduction, which was an issue in the previous model, and also reviewed the internal structure of the housing and reduced the weight of the housing to 16% Lighter weight realized.

Furthermore, heat treatment is applied to the housing to increase the material rigidity, resulting in excellent vibration damping and a scratch-resistant finish.

As the rigidity increases, the sound transmission speed also improves, and high resolution can be expected!

* Adoption of graphene coat woofer *
The woofer uses the same graphene-coated woofer as the "Hikaru", which features a clear mid-high range reproduction power.

It reproduces a clear and transparent sound!

* Adoption of HDSS technology *
The " intime Heki- 2 " uses HDSS technology, which is a patented technology of TBI Audio Systems LLC .

According to the technology, it has the effect of reducing the uneven vibration that affects the woofer by making the sound flow inside the housing orderly.

The balance between the resolution of the ceramic tweeter VST using new materials and the mid-high range characteristics of the graphene coat woofer has been thoroughly tuned using HDSS technology.

It is said that the bass with a well-defined outline and the mid-high range reproduction that is in harmony with the bass are realized !

* Includes original ear hook *
Original ear hooks have been developed in consideration of improving the feeling of fitting to the ears and reducing cable touch noise!

It seems that you can expect comfortable listening with a structure that the cable is hard to come off and a moderately soft material!

* spec *
driver
Hybrid type

Φ10mm dynamic speaker + VST + HDSS

Sound pressure level
102dB / mW

Reproduction frequency band 20Hz-40kHz
Impedance 22Ω
cable 3.5mm stereo plug / 1.2m (oxygen-free copper)
Earpiece Acoustic (S, M-, M +, L)
accessories
Genuine leather cord reel, original ear hook

PRICE - $59


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> Mochill, where are you? Sora 2 is coming in January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks nice, but I'll probably give it a miss as the cables look non detachable? 
I've been played out a few times by non detachable cables, so I'm hesitant to pay anything more than $20 USD for IEMs without detachable cables. If CHIFI like **** and TRN IM2 that cost around $15 - 17 USD can incorporate detachable cables, I'll use that as my benchmark pricing for a CHIFI for detachable cables.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Mochill, where are you? Sora 2 is coming in January!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm here and I saw it on Twitter:-D


----------



## zenki

Link please or PM link


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> I'm waiting for the Auglamour T100... to see how it goes.



Did you ever receive this?


----------



## cqtek

Slater said:


> Did you ever receive this?



Yes.

 

I consider the T100 to be an IEMS with a clear tendency towards bass. Although their mids are remarkable and the highs are in line with the warm profile, being safe, relaxed and soft. It is not a V-profile, but is warm, more focused on the sub-bass.
I place it in the profile of the Fiio FH1, Oriolus Finschi and perhaps the Dunu DN-1000, although technically inferior, of course.

I think I'll publish your review early next year. But I'm telling you, if anyone's looking for a profile like this in their collection, they're a great candidate.


----------



## kmmbd

Slater said:


> Did you ever receive this?



I also ordered mine during the sale, tracking shows that it's reached the destination country, will probably get it in hand after the holidays are over.


----------



## muths66 (Dec 31, 2019)

Beautiful Planar GL20 by goldplanar from taobao. 
After 45hrs burn in it have insane amazing sound. 


【GoldPlanar 高保真平面振膜入耳式耳机 重低音平板振膜耳机平板耳】https://m.tb.cn/h.eAXBxJ9?sm=15c413 嚸↑↓擊鏈ㄣ接，再选择瀏覽●噐○咑ぺ鐦；或復zんíゞ这句话₴5q8Z1YaIE3n₴后打开淘灬寳


----------



## RikudouGoku

muths66 said:


> Beautiful Planar


Is that the tfz planar?


----------



## kmmbd

Not sure if this belongs here, but the Porta Pros has been something I've been willing to try for a while, and finally got one on sale. 

In terms of build, the cable is a lot better than I expected from the images.

As for the sound, had a quick listen and I think these are some of the smoothest headphone around in terms of sound signature. You can literally listen for hours and not feel fatigued. The comfort is improved further with the Yaxi pads, definitely worth the extra $10.

All in all - fantastic value for money, and a great addition to most collections IMO.


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> Is that the tfz planar?


Nope is from goldplanar taobao seller model is GL20


----------



## RikudouGoku

muths66 said:


> Nope is from goldplanar taobao seller model is GL20




 
Looks very similar then


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks very similar then


yes look similar.But is not.Price for this is ard $150usd


----------



## CesarBR

muths66 said:


> Beautiful Planar


How does It sound?


----------



## muths66

CesarBR said:


> How does It sound?


i using it with powerdacv2 try with i4 and i3 compensate preset it really good. flat eq is already very nice.Is very different from hearing as iem coz is open back.
But is only sell on taobao.


----------



## zachmal

Happy Holidays folks 

What would be an upgrade to the TRN V90, btw ?

Are there even ones with a similar sound sig for around 100-200 USD ?

I'm really *LOVING* that sound signature and the characteristics it brings out of the music

The funny thing is that when combining the V90 with a balanced (no balanced source) silver plated copper cable (SPC) from the yoyo brand with the 2 Ys that IEM really starts to shine, the details open up, the clarity increases, the bass seems to become a bit more agile as well


But when combining that cable (or SPC type) with the KZ AS10 it's just shrill, the output of the AS10 is really foggy, dull, boring compared to the V90 - lacking all of the nice higher bits (harmonies ?) which make the music that much exciting.

Are the KZ ZSX similar to the V90 in that regard or even more sparkly, emphasized in harmonies ?

Would good quality tuned piezo-electric hybrid IEMs offer even more of that ?

The thing is: I've the Nicehck NX7 but somehow I don't seem to get that response (my impression) out of that for some reason

perhaps I need to a/b it vs. the V90 but the V90 seems to be the most fun IEM so far I have.

Kopi O Kaya did an excellent job with the tuning and the BA and dynamic drivers also appear to have good capabilities


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 24, 2019)

zachmal said:


> Happy Holidays folks
> 
> What would be an upgrade to the TRN V90, btw ?
> 
> ...



Happy Holidays to you and everyone!

My personal take on "cables matter" - largely when there are limitations/mismatch with the source. I experienced similar with AS10 using a phone (S9). I still love my AS10.

I am currently really enjoying NX7 pro, - with 55-58 Ohm, it is a bit demanding compared to source-friendly ZS10 pro and ZSX (I have C12 analogue).

So my limited suggestion (easy to ignore, if anything) is to consider investing those "100-200" in your source, you may hear things differently (and opens an even bigger rabbit hole of this hobby)


----------



## HungryPanda

My upgrade to V90 is LZ A6 mini


----------



## Dsnuts

A nice jump into mid fi category in sound would be the ISN H40. Best earphones I have heard all year in the price range.

A bit of an update.

I havent been posting about the DUNU DM480 much due to several reasons but mainly because I didnt know where DUNU was going with them. They are now being sold on Penon site and is offically launched.

So the sound singnature is similar to the old Vsonic GR07 with more an emphasis on lower treble than upper treble which is not a bad thing per se. I do believe they will be a niche product. Build is solid as can be and the sub bass rumble if off the hook on them. However just like the old GR07 the meat of the music is more hi fi like or analytical, monitor in signature more so than musical fuller bodied. Has more of a U type signature to the sound. A bit AKG like. They do need a bit of burn in since out of the box they sound nothing like the final results. 

Overall they work great for hip hop and EDM. Bassy genres but for vocal acoustic stuff not as much. I would say they give a better value than the old GR07 but that really isnt saying much since we have phones now a days that outdoes the old GR07 in many ways for half the cost.  So hense my reservation on them.

I would like to reval more about them but lets just say there are other things in the works as I was told and it will not be the last time you guys will be reading about the DM480. If you guys are a fan of big bold sub bass however. These might be the ticket for you. I have not quite heard sub bass rumble quite like what is on these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> A nice jump into mid fi category in sound would be the ISN H40. Best earphones I have heard all year in the price range.
> 
> A bit of an update.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something a basshead like @baskingshark would like.


----------



## Cevisi (Dec 24, 2019)

zachmal said:


> Happy Holidays folks
> 
> What would be an upgrade to the TRN V90, btw ?
> 
> ...


Yeah i think lz a6 mini is a good rec for you


----------



## Viajero

zachmal said:


> Happy Holidays folks
> 
> What would be an upgrade to the TRN V90, btw ?
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of the V90 too. I think the BQEYZ Spring 1 and LZ A6 Mini are both awesome upgrades to the V90 in that price range. Actually the A6 Mini can be had for well under $100. It's not as bassy as the V90, but it's not bass-light at all, IMO. The Spring 1 has a closer amount of bass to the V90, but it also has tons of detail in the highs while still remaining smooth, much like the V90.


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> A nice jump into mid fi category in sound would be the ISN H40. Best earphones I have heard all year in the price range.
> 
> A bit of an update.
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas @Dsnuts .  That's from both me and my wallet


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds like something a basshead like @baskingshark would like.


Me too


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Not sure if this belongs here, but the Porta Pros has been something I've been willing to try for a while, and finally got one on sale.
> 
> In terms of build, the cable is a lot better than I expected from the images.
> 
> ...



I heard the Porto pros are good bang for buck, and if I'm not mistaken they do honour a lifetime warranty?

But more than one of my friends said the headband tends to rip out their hair during usage. U experienced that? I'm all for good sound, but not at the expense of going bald haha.


----------



## mbwilson111

,


baskingshark said:


> I heard the Porto pros are good bang for buck, and if I'm not mistaken they do honour a lifetime warranty?
> 
> But more than one of my friends said the headband tends to rip out their hair during usage. U experienced that? I'm all for good sound, but not at the expense of going bald haha.



I experienced that many years ago.  Try the Koss KSC75 instead.


----------



## mochill

I have the dm380 with me for review


----------



## nraymond

mbwilson111 said:


> ,
> 
> 
> I experienced that many years ago.  Try the Koss KSC75 instead.



Parts Express (used to?) sell a $1.99 headphone which has a simple metal band and two sockets that can mount the KSC75 earphones if you prefer a simple headband instead of ear hooks. That combo is my go-to super light and simple yet quality headphones.


----------



## mbwilson111

nraymond said:


> Parts Express (used to?) sell a $1.99 headphone which has a simple metal band and two sockets that can mount the KSC75 earphones if you prefer a simple headband instead of ear hooks. That combo is my go-to super light and simple yet quality headphones.



Yes mine is on the parts express band but I think I had to pay $5.


----------



## kmmbd (Dec 24, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I heard the Porto pros are good bang for buck, and if I'm not mistaken they do honour a lifetime warranty?
> 
> But more than one of my friends said the headband tends to rip out their hair during usage. U experienced that? I'm all for good sound, but not at the expense of going bald haha.



Yeah, I also saw that as a potential issue in a few reviews. The remedy is apparently to ensure that there is no gap in the headband (a gap forms when you are trying to widen them and haven't pushed both headbands far enough). For me it hasn't been an issue for now, let's see how long that holds.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> For guys that wanted to try a JVC Woodie. here
> Drop has the FW01 for 250. Not a bad price.



It's a pretty decent phone. shatty fit and bulky as heck, but excellent 3D imaging, above average timbre, and fairly balanced. Bass is not intrusive or bloaty. pretty fast response. If not for the huge housing and fit, it would rule over all my phones (minus maybe the NX7???).


----------



## Dsnuts

Christmas this year came to me in the form of a JVC. FDX1.

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all my friends here on headfi. This year I feel blessed that we have ended the year with some crazy advancements in sound. I always find myself thinking. When is enough. But at the same time when new phones are out promising better sound with new advancements. How can we not be drawn to it. 

This thread and headfi has been awesome for me and I love the fact that we all get to share in our experiences and learn from each other. Just when we all think there is no way things could get better we have yet another year of newness to get into next year. 2020 was a year I thought was gonna be filled with flying cars when I was a kid. While that hasn't happened. Having in ears that sound like $10,000 stereos that cost less than $200 is now a reality.  If that isn't advancing in our hobby I don't know what is. 

We have a lot to look forward to next year and I hope you all stay healthy and wise. Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## ElixBerd

Dsnuts said:


> Christmas this year came to me in the form of a JVC. FDX1.


First impressions?)


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 27, 2019)

FDX1 has a neutralish tuning to them. It is more based on accuracy of a sound more so than coloring a sound to enhance details. You guys probably read about them on Drop. These will be a bit polarizing since not everyone is into neutral signatures. These are probably the best sets of neutral type phones I own. I appreciate them as they don't sound boring to me. Lol. Think Tin audio T2 with much better everything as it should be.

Are they my fave right now? Not really but I can appreciate the natural and accurate nature of the sound signature. Guys that are into their full bodied sounds be it big bass or like your treble sparkle with big bass. Full forward mids and the like will probably not like these.


----------



## Libertad

Good stuff man also JVC is launching a FW1500 at $600 with some sweet FW10000 tech inside might be the new benchmark?


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that phone got my interest. It is looking real good but will have to see how they tuned it.


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> Ya that phone got my interest. It is looking real good but will have to see how they tuned it.



Hah, the ad said "wood"


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> Ya that phone got my interest. It is looking real good but will have to see how they tuned it.



there's that giant housing that's kept my FW01 on the sidelines. they went awesome with the shells on the 10000, and went right back to that heavy and uncomfortable housing. i'll pass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

and i can believe ds's assessment of the FDX1, since the FW01 is very close to neutralish. the thing does NOT have the big bass that was known for all the woodies that proceeded it. i think that nothing really stands out, but they are very detailed, with really amazing timbre and resolution. too bad the fit sucks.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv said:


> and i can believe ds's assessment of the FDX1, since the FW01 is very close to neutralish... *too bad the fit sucks.*



The fit is why I didn’t get one. Why why why JVC?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

My TRI I3 arrived today after all. I am away, so I will give you some impressions on 1.1


----------



## battosai

Slater said:


> The fit is why I didn’t get one. Why why why JVC?


Funny thing is, I am really not in love with the fdx1 (yet?, need to do some cable tuning and a bit of burning) but fit is really not a problem. I find them quite comfortable with the rotating stem so you can wear them with cable up or down.


----------



## Assimilator702

yorosello said:


> Really couldn't wait for moondrop starfield's review cuz I've been very ready to press the buy button since it was launched


Any idea if the Starfield  shells are metal or plastic? They look to be the same shape as the KXXS which for me being so heavy in the hand and premium feeling outweighed now they sounded. I wished for a KXXS replacement with the same build quality, longer nozzles and improved sound signature and sell for half the price.


----------



## CesarBR

Assimilator702 said:


> Any idea if the Starfield  shells are metal or plastic? They look to be the same shape as the KXXS which for me being so heavy in the hand and premium feeling outweighed now they sounded. I wished for a KXXS replacement with the same build quality, longer nozzles and improved sound signature and sell for half the price.



BGGAR says that Starfield uses Kxxs shell, only painted. Moondrop seems to confirm it in their Facebook page


----------



## yorosello

Assimilator702 said:


> Any idea if the Starfield  shells are metal or plastic? They look to be the same shape as the KXXS which for me being so heavy in the hand and premium feeling outweighed now they sounded. I wished for a KXXS replacement with the same build quality, longer nozzles and improved sound signature and sell for half the price.


Same shell but just repainted. Nozzle is longer from what I see & it does sounds good, more subbass than kxxs


----------



## CesarBR

yorosello said:


> Same shell but just repainted. Nozzle is longer from what I see & it does sounds good, more subbass than kxxs



Can you go a bit deeper about soundsig of Starfield? It's on my list just for DD and looks


----------



## yorosello

CesarBR said:


> Can you go a bit deeper about soundsig of Starfield? It's on my list just for DD and looks


I have not received them yet, it's just from the reviews from those who have received them. It's still harmanish, similar quality from kxxs but lesser harsh peak unlike the KPE & more warm.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

So I been doing research on the Ikko OH7 and found post saying that it will be around 100,000 Yen..... I am not sure but if that's the case..... It's a pricey one and no wonder why they saying high end...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Which is best... #1, 2, 3... etc?

Shozy Form 1.1, Moondrop Starfield, Tin HiFi T4?


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> I have not received them yet, it's just from the reviews from those who have received them. It's still harmanish, similar quality from kxxs but lesser harsh peak unlike the KPE & more warm.



I'd recommend that you wait with the sound analysis until you've actually heard them, just my 2c.....


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> I have not received them yet, it's just from the reviews from those who have received them. It's still harmanish, similar quality from kxxs but lesser harsh peak unlike the KPE & more warm.



if it's less harsh than the already tame enough treble of the KPE, i don't think i would like the Starfield


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> if it's less harsh than the already tame enough treble of the KPE, i don't think i would like the Starfield


Yeah, still just from reviews I read


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got these. Have them with a new copper cable connected to my IBasso DX160.
Excellent Sub bass rumble. Dynamic on these do bass really good. Smooth rich mid section. Spacious. Large stage. Full bodied. No irritating treble spikes I can detect. These sound damn good. Housing is a bit larger same size as NiceHCKs F3. But end results is a big full musical sound.


I bought this cable to go with this thing. Not sure yet if it is the best for the sonics but. So far I can't say I didn't get my monies worth. These are already way better than the F3. Which was what I was hoping for.  Not bad. Not bad at all for the money I paid. I think guys that ended up getting these during sales period will be pleased. Will have more to say once I get some burn in done.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Just got these. Have them with a new copper cable connected to my IBasso DX160.
> Excellent Sub bass rumble. Dynamic on these do bass really good. Smooth rich mid section. Spacious. Large stage. Full bodied. No irritating treble spikes I can detect. These sound damn good. Housing is a bit larger same size as NiceHCKs F3. But end results is a big full musical sound.
> 
> 
> I bought this cable to go with this thing. Not sure yet if it is the best for the sonics but. So far I can't say I didn't get my monies worth. These are already way better than the F3. Which was what I was hoping for.  Not bad. Not bad at all for the money I paid. I think guys that ended up getting these during sales period will be pleased. Will have more to say once I get some burn in done.



Nice! Patiently waiting mine to arrive. How does it sound compared to the H40?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 30, 2019)

It is like a planar version of it. Lol I kid you not I was just thinking wow these have some striking similarities to the H40. Bass I don't think is as punchy. Sub bass rumble is off the hook on these. It is more sub bass than mid bass. Treble is slightly reserved giving them a slightly warmer tilt to tonality. But then I haven't done any burn in or tip rolling or cable rolling. Treble extension and detail is better on the H40 but otherwise these have a similar style of musical presentation as the H40. big spacious sound.  Mids are smooooooth. That planar is speaking to me.

Ya when taken as a whole it is a relaxed smooth listen. Big wide mid band planar driver makes this set unique. Because it has such a large and deep head stage for in ears. Live sets sound amazing on it. Listening to some Eric Clapton Unplugged. Sounds amazing. 

The sound isn't perfect but for the price we paid for them. I think people will be pleased with these.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> It is like a planar version of it. Lol I kid you not I was just thinking wow these have some striking similarities to the H40. Bass I don't think is as punchy. Sub bass rumble is off the hook on these. It is more sub bass than mid bass. Treble is slightly reserved giving them a slightly warmer tilt to tonality. But then I haven't done any burn in or tip rolling or cable rolling. Treble extension and detail is better on the H40 but otherwise these have a similar style of musical presentation as the H40. big spacious sound.  Mids are smooooooth. That planar is speaking to me.
> 
> Ya when taken as a whole it is a relaxed smooth listen. Big wide mid band planar driver makes this set unique. Because it has such a large and deep head stage for in ears. Live sets sound amazing on it. Listening to some Eric Clapton Unplugged. Sounds amazing.
> 
> The sound isn't perfect but for the price we paid for them. I think people will be pleased with these.





Dsnuts said:


> It is like a planar version of it. Lol I kid you not I was just thinking wow these have some striking similarities to the H40. Bass I don't think is as punchy. Sub bass rumble is off the hook on these. It is more sub bass than mid bass. Treble is slightly reserved giving them a slightly warmer tilt to tonality. But then I haven't done any burn in or tip rolling or cable rolling. Treble extension and detail is better on the H40 but otherwise these have a similar style of musical presentation as the H40. big spacious sound.  Mids are smooooooth. That planar is speaking to me.
> 
> Ya when taken as a whole it is a relaxed smooth listen. Big wide mid band planar driver makes this set unique. Because it has such a large and deep head stage for in ears. Live sets sound amazing on it. Listening to some Eric Clapton Unplugged. Sounds amazing.
> 
> The sound isn't perfect but for the price we paid for them. I think people will be pleased with these.


As long as they EQ alright they sound like they'll be right up my alley.  Was a bit worried the dynamic was too small to give me the bass I want, but this is somewhat reassuring.  I'm sure it'll be a system shock going from listening to the urbanfun isso14 to those though.  As most pairs would be....


----------



## flu_fighter

Dsnuts said:


> It is like a planar version of it. Lol I kid you not I was just thinking wow these have some striking similarities to the H40. Bass I don't think is as punchy. Sub bass rumble is off the hook on these. It is more sub bass than mid bass. Treble is slightly reserved giving them a slightly warmer tilt to tonality. But then I haven't done any burn in or tip rolling or cable rolling. Treble extension and detail is better on the H40 but otherwise these have a similar style of musical presentation as the H40. big spacious sound.  Mids are smooooooth. That planar is speaking to me.
> 
> Ya when taken as a whole it is a relaxed smooth listen. Big wide mid band planar driver makes this set unique. Because it has such a large and deep head stage for in ears. Live sets sound amazing on it. Listening to some Eric Clapton Unplugged. Sounds amazing.
> 
> The sound isn't perfect but for the price we paid for them. I think people will be pleased with these.



I have them for about 5 days, the treble does extend, some rough patches along the way but it all eventually smooths out.

Out of the box, they sound real sweet. Was worried the bass might be a bit polite, but after a few hours, it came out in full bloom


----------



## pmnocturnal

muths66 said:


> Beautiful Planar


looks amazing, is there a link to check this out


----------



## pmnocturnal

Dsnuts said:


> It is like a planar version of it. Lol I kid you not I was just thinking wow these have some striking similarities to the H40. Bass I don't think is as punchy. Sub bass rumble is off the hook on these. It is more sub bass than mid bass. Treble is slightly reserved giving them a slightly warmer tilt to tonality. But then I haven't done any burn in or tip rolling or cable rolling. Treble extension and detail is better on the H40 but otherwise these have a similar style of musical presentation as the H40. big spacious sound.  Mids are smooooooth. That planar is speaking to me.
> 
> Ya when taken as a whole it is a relaxed smooth listen. Big wide mid band planar driver makes this set unique. Because it has such a large and deep head stage for in ears. Live sets sound amazing on it. Listening to some Eric Clapton Unplugged. Sounds amazing.
> 
> The sound isn't perfect but for the price we paid for them. I think people will be pleased with these.


Niceee, seems like a perfect middle ground of P1 and OH10


----------



## muths66

pmnocturnal said:


> looks amazing, is there a link to check this out


I add a link below the picture. 
is goldplanar from taobao


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 31, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> Just got these. Have them with a new copper cable connected to my IBasso DX160.
> Excellent Sub bass rumble. Dynamic on these do bass really good. Smooth rich mid section. Spacious. Large stage. Full bodied. No irritating treble spikes I can detect. These sound damn good. Housing is a bit larger same size as NiceHCKs F3. But end results is a big full musical sound.
> 
> 
> I bought this cable to go with this thing. Not sure yet if it is the best for the sonics but. So far I can't say I didn't get my monies worth. These are already way better than the F3. Which was what I was hoping for.  Not bad. Not bad at all for the money I paid. I think guys that ended up getting these during sales period will be pleased. Will have more to say once I get some burn in done.



Vs A6 and H40?

Oops sorry it has been discussed on next posts.
How is the spatial cue and imaging, since H40 strong point is the layering and holographic imaging?

And which one have more forwarded mids?


----------



## pmnocturnal

muths66 said:


> I add a link below the picture.
> is goldplanar from taobao


Thanks, what do u feel about these, can u pls say how do they sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

DynamicEars said:


> Vs A6 and H40?
> 
> Oops sorry it has been discussed on next posts.
> How is the spatial cue and imaging, since H40 strong point is the layering and holographic imaging?
> ...



H40 has a slightly more forward mid range but what makes the Tri I3 mid bands kinda unique is just how wide the mid bands are. Probably the widest mid range I have heard on just about any earphone. It is like 30% bass 50% mids 20% treble. Is how I hear it. It sounds cohesive but the mids encompass a far left to the far right in just about all tracks I have heard. Makes them sound like your standing in a big town hall. 

No worries on bass. These definitely have it. Sub bass is very good on these. Will rumble with the best of em. Mid bass is not bad some might want more mid bass but for me it sounds right. I think if these had more mid bass it might step on the lower mids but as it is. The bass and mids are very nicely separated. I did some tip rolling and settled on some Symbio W peeled tips. Adds a touch of treble more so than the foams I was using.  

As for the comparison to the H40. H40 has the precision and imaging that pops. The Tri I3 is good but is not at that level. I think it is due more to the H40 using a custom BA and the Tri I3 using a planar for the mids and it shows the strengths of both drivers. They are both enjoyable but both have a different sound. Good to have a choice.


----------



## logiatype

Dsnuts said:


> H40 has a slightly more forward mid range but what makes the Tri I3 mid bands kinda unique is just how wide the mid bands are. Probably the widest mid range I have heard on just about any earphone. It is like 30% bass 50% mids 20% treble. Is how I hear it. It sounds cohesive but the mids encompass a far left to the far right in just about all tracks I have heard. Makes them sound like your standing in a big town hall.
> 
> No worries on bass. These definitely have it. Sub bass is very good on these. Will rumble with the best of em. Mid bass is not bad some might want more mid bass but for me it sounds right. I think if these had more mid bass it might step on the lower mids but as it is. The bass and mids are very nicely separated. I did some tip rolling and settled on some Symbio W peeled tips. Adds a touch of treble more so than the foams I was using.
> 
> As for the comparison to the H40. H40 has the precision and imaging that pops. The Tri I3 is good but is not at that level. I think it is due more to the H40 using a custom BA and the Tri I3 using a planar for the mids and it shows the strengths of both drivers. They are both enjoyable but both have a different sound. Good to have a choice.


Is the Tri I3 hard to drive?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 31, 2019)

It is a 15 Ohm earphone. Easy to drive. But I do notice the sound gets more dynamic with more power.

So due to the warmer tonality of the I3. I think SPC cables are better for these. Of course manufacturer provides a warm copper cable. Lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> It is a 15 Ohm earphone. Easy to drive. But I do notice the sound gets more dynamic with more power.
> 
> So due to the warmer tonality of the I3. I think SPC cables are better for these. Of course manufacturer provides a warm copper cable. Lol.


resistance is not that big of a deal with Planars, for example the Tin P1 is 20 Ohms but It is absolutely crap on a phone, even though based on the resistance phones should be able to drive them.


----------



## muths66

pmnocturnal said:


> Thanks, what do u feel about these, can u pls say how do they sound.


Very well balance sound. treble not harsh and very good bass. with thatbopen back soundstage is wide open. I really not regret and took the gamble to buy it.


----------



## CopperFox (Dec 31, 2019)

Dsnuts said:


> No worries on bass. These definitely have it. Sub bass is very good on these. Will rumble with the best of em. Mid bass is not bad some might want more mid bass but for me it sounds right. I think if these had more mid bass it might step on the lower mids but as it is. The bass and mids are very nicely separated. I did some tip rolling and settled on some Symbio W peeled tips. Adds a touch of treble more so than the foams I was using.



Nice to see other people getting to enjoy the I3 as well. Might as well post some further impressions of my own as I have probably spent the most time here with them.

I actually ordered them blindly just by looking at the frequency response graph provided by the manufacturer. It was the kind of graph that I had been looking for for about 4 years already. I had gotten the idea of this kind of graph from trying both the Philips Fidelio S1 and S2 in 2015. The S1 had boosted sub-bass which sounded better, but the S2 was better at everything else. I concluded that this feeling was primarily due to the S2 mids and low treble following the Harman graph very closely from 1kHz to 3kHz (about +5db rise from 1 kHz to 2 kHz and about +4db rise from 2 kHz to 3 kHz with no spikes). So I figured my ideal IEMs would have the sub-bass boost of the S1 and the kind of mids and low treble that the S2 had. This was actually the first such graph that I had found in four years.

I thought that even if something else was wrong about them, I would at least like the frequency response. But they were unexpectedly amazing in other respects as well.

Perhaps the most unexpected feature of the I3 to me is that with good sources, they can go very, very, very loud without losing much detail or soundstage. For example on bassy thrash metal tracks, the low-roaring bass track, multiple distorted guitars and multiple vocal tracks can be still heard in distinction and good detail at volumes comparable to live shows. The sound on my other IEMs disintegrates into a complete mess long before that. This combined with the wide soundstage makes you want to start your own mosh pit in front of your computer desk.

To describe the bass further I'd compare it with the bass on my Denon D7200. The D7200 has a warm and mellow but still highly detailed mid-bass that bleeds somewhat to both to the lower mids and the sub-bass, slightly obscuring detail on the latter. The sub-bass however is there too, but the boost is in the midbass. On the Tri I3, the boost is in the sub-bass, which is very detailed and controlled.

On many (most, I'd say) contemporary music genres I prefer the sub-bass boost of the Tri I3 over the midbass boost of the D7200. There is more bass in general in 2000's music than in 70's music and this is more so on sub-bass than midbass. On genres such as hip hop, many forms of electronic music, and some forms of metal music sub-bass information is more central than midbass and the I3 brings these details up very nicely in its wide soundstage.

The D7200 I would prefer in for example the aforementioned Eric Clapton or any music that needs to be made to sound prominently warmer than it actually is. It's a kind of "listening to classic rock from vintage speakers" kind of feel.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know one thing that kinda is waring a bit thin on me. Is the guy that post nice pics of a new phone and then just leaves a pic with nothing describing it. Lol You seen those.

Drives me bonkers. It is like Look my iem is so shiny and new. Lol. Who cares. Give me something to go on.!!


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 31, 2019)

I know you guys arent like that but there are a few here on headfi that does this over and over and over. One glamor shot over another glamor shot with zero descriptions. There is nothing wrong with a new nice pic of your new toy. I get it. But man if that is all you do. What good is that anyway.

I try not to do that myself. I wish there was a posting rule about that. Lol. 

I just think if your gonna post a pic. Tell us something about it. Just saying.

In any case. I think the Tri I3 was a good buy during sales. A little tid bit. Kbear I think will give a bit of a discount on them if you missed out on them during sales. Mention you are a headfier.


----------



## SoundChoice

Dsnuts said:


> You know one thing that kinda is waring a bit thin on me. Is the guy that post nice pics of a new phone and then just leaves a pic with nothing describing it. Lol You seen those.
> 
> Drives me bonkers. It is like Look my iem is so shiny and new. Lol. Who cares. Give me something to go on.!!



"I'm really liking the sound of these!  First impressions are tremendous, and they really open up when given more power! Everyone should go out and buy a pair of these before they're all gone!!!"

Sadly, it's not just one, it's common. The weird part is you'd think people would want to plug their post full of keywords that can be found on searches by future headfiers. It's like they just want 17 replies of people asking "what are they?"

A close second is the thread of replies where two or more people are talking about a specific IEM, but there's nothing in the posts, words or context to say which one until you maybe (if you're lucky) click back eight replies to find the original post. To wit: 

Post 1 (four pages ago): The XYZ has good bass
Post 2: Do they have good subbass?
Post 3: They have good subbass that doesn't roll off
Post 4. Do they bleed into the mids like ABC?
Post 5: They are comparable but they're better.
Post 6: (not quoted) Yes, they're much better.
Post 7: But the other one I'm not so sure about.
Post 8 (two days later): I know!!
Post 9: Glad we cleared that up!!!  :cheers:


----------



## thefallenangelx

CopperFox said:


> Well, to be precise, that would be closer to impressions than a full review. A possible negative could be that there is more sub-bass than the harman curve would have, so people who prefer bass-light IEMs may not like that. For me it's the opposite, as I previously had low interest for planar magnetics for their low bass levels.
> 
> The sources I tried so far are SMSL M500 dac/amp, Sennheiser Flex 5000 transmitter/receiver and Samsung Galaxy S8+ phone. The phone has less audio quality and far less volume than the other two of course. However, I'd imagine that many people would think the phone is ok for occasional use if you have no better source. I have preordered both a Zorloo Ztella usb-c dac cable and a Hiby R3 Pro for mobile use.
> 
> The Sennheiser Flex 5000 is a wireless transmitter/receiver system with optical input, some sort of 2.4ghz wireless transmission system, support for up to 96khz/24bit PCM audio, >90dBA SNR, and a headphone jack on the receiver so you can wireless-ify any headphone/iem. It has a lot more volume and better audio quality than the phone. I haven't seen any reviews or measurements for it from an audiophile point of view - someone should do one.


Would you mind reviewing the tri i3? I have shuoer tape, NiceHCK n7 pro and Koss portapro, and would like to understand it here would be nice to have them too or not...thanks a lot


----------



## CopperFox (Dec 31, 2019)

thefallenangelx said:


> Would you mind reviewing the tri i3? I have shuoer tape, NiceHCK n7 pro and Koss portapro, and would like to understand it here would be nice to have them too or not...thanks a lot



Well, my view of the I3 compared to the other iems I own or have owned is that it is easily better than those. This may not be a good starting point for a comparison review. I also haven't heard the first two you listed. Did read a lot about the Tape though. People will be writing comparisons to it soon as it seems to be the most obvious comparison in many aspects. I could make a comparison from the FR graphs and what I've read, but I think I'd better not. Except that I can say with 100% certainty that Black Sabbath sounds better on the I3. 

For the iems/headphones that I do own, the D7200 would be the most sensible comparison. It is the RRP $1000 2017 flagship over-ear headphone of a 110-year old Japanese brand. This also may not be a good starting point for writing your first IEM review.

I most likely won't be ordering a whole bunch of different iems/headphones soon either as my first electrostat, the rather expensive ST7 model of another brand that I ordered on BF will be arriving next week. And my first full-size planars, the Takstar HF 580 will also arrive in a few weeks. Other than that, I will next be looking to get an IEM that's good to use at gym. I feel the I3 aren't the best for this use as they are on the large and heavy side and they have a warm, pleasant, wide and thick sound that almost evokes a virtual reality -like sense of being present somewhere else. At a gym you want to focus on your immediate surroundings and on what you're doing. I think I want BA or planar bass here. Haven't actually ever heard the latter yet.


----------



## thefallenangelx

CopperFox said:


> Well, my view of the I3 compared to the other iems I own or have owned is that it is easily better than those. This may not be a good starting point for a comparison review. I also haven't heard the first two you listed. Did read a lot about the Tape though. People will be writing comparisons to it soon as it seems to be the most obvious comparison in many aspects. I could make a comparison from the FR graphs and what I've read, but I think I'd better not. Except that I can say with 100% certainty that Black Sabbath sounds better on the I3.
> 
> For the iems/headphones that I do own, the D7200 would be the most sensible comparison. It is the RRP $1000 2017 flagship over-ear headphone of a 110-year old Japanese brand. This also may not be a good starting point for writing your first IEM review.
> 
> I most likely won't be ordering a whole bunch of different iems/headphones soon either as my first electrostat, the rather expensive ST7 model of another brand that I ordered on BF will be arriving next week. And my first full-size planars, the Takstar HF 580 will also arrive in a few weeks. Other than that, I will next be looking to get an IEM that's good to use at gym. I feel the I3 aren't the best for this use as they are on the large and heavy side and they have a warm, pleasant, wide and thick sound that almost evokes a virtual reality -like sense of being present somewhere else. At a gym you want to focus on your immediate surroundings and on what you're doing. I think I want BA or planar bass here. Haven't actually ever heard the latter yet.


Thanks for the tip.
If they are any good for hard rock, metal and progressive rock/metal, than I am already in (pushed the buy button few minutes ago)!
Happy new year!


----------



## Raketen

Haven't been keeping track  very well... curious has there been any thread consensus IEM favorite for 2019? Think the DM6 were the popular pick last time I tried to catch up.


----------



## genck

Raketen said:


> Haven't been keeping track  very well... curious has there been any thread consensus IEM favorite for 2019? Think the DM6 were the popular pick last time I tried to catch up.


blon 03


----------



## thefallenangelx

BLON BL03 and Shouer Tape, for me


----------



## peter123

Raketen said:


> Haven't been keeping track  very well... curious has there been any thread consensus IEM favorite for 2019? Think the DM6 were the popular pick last time I tried to catch up.



As always it's going to be hard to get a consensus as everyone will suggest their favorites. The LZ A6 and A6mini seem to be loved by pretty much everyone that's got them (myself including) so at least they're very little polarizing.


----------



## Nobassnohead

Hello guys again i bought nicehck db3 and absolutely like it. Yesterday my wife tried my db3 and she want it also i think im gonna giveaway my db3 and i will buy something new. So do you know when is next aliexpress discount like 11.11 and is blon bl03 good upgrade for me or do you have another suggestion. Happy new years


----------



## gazzington

SciOC said:


> The thing i REALLY like about chifi stuff as a hobbyist and not a reviewer is that you can demo different stuff for extremely cheap and have a lot of different types of sets.  If you find something you really like, you can hop into a higher end TOTL model of that type that'll be much more expensive, and only a little better.
> 
> I live in Iowa, so I don't get... Any local chance to demo gear unless I order it and return it...
> 
> ...


Hmm I was considering legend x, maybe I should just get those ones you mention


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy NEW YEARS everyone. Looking forward to what 2020 has in store for us. Can't wait to see what is gonna happen this year. Hope you all have a healthy and happy new years.

 This year starts out with a bang. A very nice sounding TRI I3 with a cable that I just got. ISN AG8. Silver is most definitely agreeable with the TRI I3.
I don't expect you all to spend $200 on a cable for a earphone that cost $160 but what pure silver cable does for the TRI I3? It simply puts them into a different level sonically. It sounds more airy has more detail and imaging now pops. Better cleaner treble extension. Mids now have more distinction and is more precise. Bass is tighter yet better defined. Sounds superb with this cable. Silver coated copper or pure silver highly recommended for the Tri I3 to bring them into a different category in sonics.. Copper adds more warmth which the tuning already has so silver all the way.


----------



## citral23

Lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

why you laughing? though the price is a bit excessive, i got a 16 core pure copper cable for my NX7, and boy was that NOT the right cable for it. the difference between that and the stock was night and day. if we could sit down and share the iem, you'd notice the difference as well. way too bassy and dark. it thickened the note presentation, but some of the details that make the NX7 so delicious took a step back. I'd rather have the thinner notes and that crazy mature bass and wildly apparent detail retrieval than a more bassy and musical/darker sound. cables can make a difference.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

my kids got me a Amazon gift card, and i literally went through hundreds of earphones, cables, dacs, and reviews, and i ended up settling on the *SONICAST DIRAC-S501 MK2. 
*
Someone who's a frequenter of this thread has them, and mentioned they are sonically as good or better as the NX7 and Andromeda, plus some other rare reviews were also very positive. the only knock i found was that they might not have the widest sound stage, but then again, that was a knock on the NX7, and i find the stage to be just fine with the NX7 (only slightly smaller than the Sennheiser's, the kings of stage). this Korean iem is supposedly a detail monster, so i'm excited to see how this single dynamic fits in with my overflowing collection of single D's? I think they didn't get traction because no removable cable. this seems to be a deal breaker with the pampered removable cable crowd nowadays, no matter how amazing or dynamic an earphone sounds.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My late BLON BL-03 review. Probably everyone has their hand on it now, it's a good earphone for the price.
https://banbeu.com/blon-bl-03-review/


----------



## peter123

Finally my Zorloo Ztella dongle arrived, this is one extremely impressive device from my first couple of hours with it. The pairing with the LZ A6 is just sublime


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2020)

Will be getting my Jade Audio AK Fiio EA3 today. Will let you all know how it is.





So one little negative on these. I am seeing user pics of these and they dont look as nice as what these pics indicate.





  That kinda sucks. I liked the clear body better on these. The old switcharoo. I have seen this before. Now they kinda look cheap. Lol. Oh well as long as the sound is good.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting my Jade Audio AK Fiio EA3 today. Will let you all know how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my comment when i saw the real whatet color EA3, they arent transparant with deep blue shell cover. Still waiting mine on shipment.


----------



## praxis22

These were delivered on Saturday: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07SN42RD4/ the QKZ VK4 remarkably good for $10 though you need new tips and cable at that price unless your ears are small enough for the included vinyls, (no foams) comes with a plastic clip, etc. Decent bass, sensitive, easy to drive loud. Mids are good, highs are OK. zpolt on youtube has you covered if that's your thing. Not as good as the BLON bl03, but 1/3 the price, and eminently capable.


----------



## Cevisi

Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting my Jade Audio AK Fiio EA3 today. Will let you all know how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look ugly on the real picture


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya exactly. I think the guy that posted that pic was kinda not so happy with the actual product. It makes them look cheap. They look like toy grade earphones. But so far folks that have left remarks about them seem to be happy with the sound.


----------



## audio123

Japan Exclusive Campfire IEMs, Andromeda MW10 & C/2019 Q4. The MW10 is the most balanced sounding Andromeda and it is my personal favourite. Superb clarity.

The C/2019 Q4 is a new 3 BA mid-tier model. Transparent and clean sounding.


----------



## HungryPanda

PTDennis said:


> I currently have the KZ ZS10 Pro. I really like the separation from the multiple drivers, but would love to have a more controlled sound (without loosing separation). Would you recommend the TRN V90 or the LZ A6Mini? Would those be an worthy  improvement?





Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting my Jade Audio AK Fiio EA3 today. Will let you all know how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the Jade Audio EA3 look ugly, I do like wide large bore shallow tips on them and am rather impressed with their shallow V/ U shaped tuning


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> As always it's going to be hard to get a consensus as everyone will suggest their favorites. The LZ A6 and A6mini seem to be loved by pretty much everyone that's got them (myself including) so at least they're very little polarizing.


+1 ...I second 'peter123'!


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> Will be getting my Jade Audio AK Fiio EA3 today. Will let you all know how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Jade EA3 finally arrived, 3 days short of a full month. Tracking still says somewhere in Asia.

Beyond the shell game (bait & switch, for a monochrome shell), something else to not love is the cable connection: the shell is a TFZ socket/plug, but the stock cable is not a recessed 2-pin; so it sits with a gap, to the shell.  I slapped on a TFZ stock cable to confirm, before throwing the EA3 in the "Broiler", for some baking time.


----------



## nraymond

lgcubana said:


> My Jade EA3 finally arrived, 3 days short of a full month. Tracking still says somewhere in Asia.
> 
> Beyond the shell game (bait & switch, for a monochrome shell), something else to not love is the cable connection: the shell is a TFZ socket/plug, but the stock cable is not a recessed 2-pin; so it sits with a gap, to the shell.  I slapped on a TFZ stock cable to confirm, before throwing the EA3 in the "Broiler", for some baking time.



My last tracking update was on Dec 15, and it was still in China then. I wonder where it is right now...

I was curious about the cable in those shots - that TFZ style socket/plug is also used on the NICEHCK DX7 and BLON BL-03, but those come with cables that fit over the slightly raised socket, too bad Jade didn't do the same. Also, anyone else think that it's kind of funny that Jade's premier offering came in a choice of colors that did not include green?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 2, 2020)

So these sound like a more refined NiceHCK DB3. Similar sound balancing actually. For the price these are gonna sell like crazy. So I ended up buying 3 pairs of these to give away to my nephews for their B days . Took a chance on them and  I have to say I did good. These have a wider stage than the DB3s. Has some sweetness to the mids that the DB3s don't have. It is crazy we can buy a $50 phone now a days and it sounds like this. lol. So if you guys have been waiting for yours. These are good. They have a safe tuning but is fundamentally balanced. Mid range is excellent. Bass has good presence. Treble has good clarity and detail. DB3 has the more stout sub bass but otherwise these are better in just about every category.

Oh and they look a lot better in person actually. Don't look cheap.


----------



## lgcubana

Hopefully it's a bad choice of words: "out of stock", instead of "no longer available"


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 2, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Ya exactly. I think the guy that posted that pic was kinda not so happy with the actual product. It makes them look cheap. They look like toy grade earphones. But so far folks that have left remarks about them seem to be happy with the sound.





Dsnuts said:


> So these sound like a more refined NiceHCK DB3. Similar sound balancing actually. For the price these are gonna sell like crazy. So I ended up buying 3 pairs of these to give away to my nephews for their B days . Took a chance on them and  I have to say I did good. These have a wider stage than the DB3s. Has some sweetness to the mids that the DB3s don't have. It is crazy we can buy a $50 phone now a days and it sounds like this. lol. So if you guys have been waiting for yours. These are good. They have a safe tuning but has a fundamental balance. Mid range is excellent. Bass has good presence. Treble has good clarity and detail. DB3 has the more stout sub bass but otherwise these are better in just about every category.
> 
> Oh and they look a lot better in person actually. Don't look cheap.



Yeah they do look a bit better in real life. But as they say, don't judge a book by its cover. I rather have a bad looking IEM that sounds good (eg Toneking Ninetails) than a good looking one that sounds crap.

I made a small early impressions on the EA3 on the dedicated Jade Audio thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jad...s-in-ear-earphone.920461/page-7#post-15392149

IMHO, it's not too bad for a new launch. So far the timbre, isolation and wide soundstage are the outstanding areas of the EA3. The midbass is slightly muffled to me and the lower treble/upper mids is bordering on sibilance/harshness, but this lower treble/upper mids area can be largely resolved with different tips/cables/sources. I think trebleheads will love this set, as it has great details/techinicalities over being musical. I'm borderline treble sensitive and needed a copper cable and their stock red tips to tame it a bit, still usable for me after that.

I still haven't found a fix for the muffled midbass on tip rolling for the last day or so, though I look forward to your's and the impressions/reviews of the rest of our estemeed community that's getting a set.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would give it a good burn and see where it goes. It has potential for certain. I think it already sounds better than the DB3 but that isn't really saying much. It isn't a complete fail out of the box but I see what your saying about the bass end. I do expect that large dynamic to loosen up and sound better over time.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I would give it a good burn and see where it goes. It has potential for certain. I think it already sounds better than the DB3 but that isn't really saying much. It isn't a complete fail out of the box but I see what your saying about the bass end. I do expect that large dynamic to loosen up and sound better over time.



Yeah the EA3 sounded quite bad OOTB, super harsh treble and woolly bass. I left it to burn in about 10 hours plus and it sounded much better the next day.
Will burn in more and try more tip rolling.
Look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Nobassnohead

Ea3 should be better than blon bl03. 
İs it better¿


----------



## baskingshark

Nobassnohead said:


> Ea3 should be better than blon bl03.
> İs it better¿



It's comparing oranges to apples as one is a hybrid (EA3) and one is a single DD that are tuned very differently. It really depends on what your preferred sound signature is and what you look for in your music and your preferred music genres.

*EA 3:*
- U shaped/V shaped tuning with bright tuning, depending on tips/source/volume played at (Fletcher Munson Curve)
- Better technicalities (imaging, instrument separation, clarity, details)
- Better isolation
- Better fit (no need to mess around with aftermarket tips +/- cables unlike the BLON)
- Soundstage width about on par maybe EA3 is slightly wider
- More  V shaped, brighter on treble than BLON. Treble and subbass extends much more than BLON
- Subbass > midbass in quantity
- More fatiguing for lower treble/upper mids area on longer listening sessions especially for female vocals. I feel it is bordering on harshness in those frequencies, but trebleheads will like it.

*BLON BL-03:*
- Harmanish/L shaped tuning
- Thicker note weight
- Slightly better tonality/timbre (EA3 is no slouch in the timbre department) - better for slower genres with more acoustic instruments. Not as good as EA3 in complex passages/multiple instrumentations. Slower in bass speed than EA3
- Less fatiguing, warmer and less bright on treble, higher treble roll off
- Middbass > subbass quantity
- Poorer isolation
- Poorer fit (assuming stock tips/cables)

Overall, I would recommend the EA3 for you if you are into EDM, electronic music, or genres that are very fast and need speed in the bass or if u need to have good instrument separation for complex passages/multiple instrumentation. If u are into timbre/tonality for slower genres which incorporate acoustic instruments, the BLON is better in these areas. EA3 is probable also more versatile due to this (and its better technicalities).
EA3 on paper appears to be almost double the pricing of the BLON, but since the BLON has poor stock tips +/- cable, if you do invest in aftermarket sets for these, the costs are thereabouts.


----------



## davidmolliere

Forbidden experiment #1... received the BLON BL-03, figured I would check out the hype on those... short stem means average fit for me with universal tips so I went a bit crazy and took out my Custom Art silicon tips added Null Audio Arete plugged on N6ii with E01 and... oh my, this sounds pretty good (much better than with the universal tips) and only 12 hours burn in on those...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 4, 2020)

So I feel I finally got a good burn in on the TRI I3. Did some cable and tip rolling on them and here is a case where the sound is so big that I figured a wider bored tip is the best way to go. Spiral dots kinda work but they don't really fit good on the nozzle. Then I found my old pouch of whirl wind tips.

  And just like that. A BIG wide deep sound from the Tri I3. So much sound coming out of these. These have been steadily growing on me ever since I got them. I have to say these things sounds fantastic. I am way more impressed with these than the FDX1 at half the price I got these for. These beat a lot of earphones that cost a lot more. Sound has tightened up with burn in. Going balanced with these yields some amazing full bodied smooth sound. Vocals sound just superb using these. Reason why these Whirl wind tips works. These tips actually has a design flaw. The stem is way too short and they sit on earphones a bit too shallow which does not allow for the big wide mouth to throw out sonics like a horn that it should. But on the Tri I3. They actually fit right up to the ridge.



Whirl wind tips. Highly recommended on the Tri I3 if you have them.


----------



## progfan2

Dsnuts said:


> So I feel I finally got a good burn in on the TRI I3. Did some cable and tip rolling on them and here is a case where the sound is so big that I figured a wider bored tip is the best way to go. Spiral dots kinda work but they don't really fit good on the nozzle. Then I found my old pouch of whirl wind tips.
> 
> And just like that. A BIG wide deep sound from the Tri I3. So much sound coming out of these. These have been steadily growing on me ever since I got them. I have to say these things sounds fantastic. I am way more impressed with these than the FDX1 at half the price I got these for. These beat a lot of earphones that cost a lot more. Sound has tightened up with burn in. Going balanced with these yields some amazing full bodied smooth sound. Vocals sound just superb using these. Reason why these Whirl wind tips works. These tips actually has a design flaw. The stem is way too short and they sit on earphones a bit too shallow which does not allow for the big wide mouth to throw out sonics like a horn that it should. But on the Tri I3. They actually fit right up to the ridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## progfan2

Could you compare the i3 to the H40 and which do you think would be best suited for classic and progressive rock. I currently have the DM6 though I find them a bit bright at times. Looking for more bass and smoother treble.
TIA


----------



## tgx78

progfan2 said:


> Could you compare the i3 to the H40 and which do you think would be best suited for classic and progressive rock. I currently have the DM6 though I find them a bit bright at times. Looking for more bass and smoother treble.
> TIA



I have both i3 and H40. Can you give me specific example of music/song I can compare for you?


----------



## progfan2

tgx78 said:


> I have both i3 and H40. Can you give me specific example of music/song I can compare for you?


Thank you, that would be greatly appreciated. On the Marillion album FEAR, the 4th track El Dorado F.E.A.R, has very reverby vocals and heavy bass at around 2:54 a distorted electric guitar is in the background. On some headphones the guitar is very faint or muted on my speakers it really is nicely distorted. Would be curious which IEM you think makes the guitar pop more. Another track to compare, Led Zeppelin's A Whole Lot of Love, which IEM rocks that song better? It will be my luck that each iem works better on one song each..


----------



## tgx78

Ok since I am mostly classical music listener take this impression with a grain of salt.
Also I am just running them out of my old iphone 6s via apple music as I don’t have the mentioned songs in my music server. 

Led Zeppelin’s a whole lot of love: 
i3’s vocal and instruments separation seems better than H40 with slightly better imaging. I3 has deeper and wider staging as well. Mids are nicely positioned on both neither recessed nor too forward. I3 vocal seems more dampened and focused, whereas H40’s vocal is slightly diffused with softer tone. I3 bass feels more textured and has faster attack and decay than H40’s softer albeit very impactful and fun bass. I3 sounds more dynamic with better sustained PRaT. Both has reasonably detailed highs with good timbre. I3 overall more enjoyable for me, but some might prefer more analogue sounding H40. Although I would suspect if I have a high res file and play it through my 9038s, this gap might widen with i3’s tendency to responding well with amping. 
Bonus- Shouer Tape: Almost too fatiguing to listen. Dry and thin vocal. No go. 
Bonus 2- Brainwavs B400: way rolled off either ends making a such boring listen. Maybe good if you are trying to fall sleep while listening. Another no go. 

El Dorado FEAR: H40 again has softer vocal and exhibits little bit of sibilance for me here. 2:54 mark, I notice i3 separate everything nicely where as h40 muddies up a little. Easily more enjoyable with I3 on this particular track. 

FYI I enjoy both almost equally when they are playing jazz or classical music genre.


----------



## thefallenangelx

Dsnuts said:


> So I feel I finally got a good burn in on the TRI I3. Did some cable and tip rolling on them and here is a case where the sound is so big that I figured a wider bored tip is the best way to go. Spiral dots kinda work but they don't really fit good on the nozzle. Then I found my old pouch of whirl wind tips.
> 
> And just like that. A BIG wide deep sound from the Tri I3. So much sound coming out of these. These have been steadily growing on me ever since I got them. I have to say these things sounds fantastic. I am way more impressed with these than the FDX1 at half the price I got these for. These beat a lot of earphones that cost a lot more. Sound has tightened up with burn in. Going balanced with these yields some amazing full bodied smooth sound. Vocals sound just superb using these. Reason why these Whirl wind tips works. These tips actually has a design flaw. The stem is way too short and they sit on earphones a bit too shallow which does not allow for the big wide mouth to throw out sonics like a horn that it should. But on the Tri I3. They actually fit right up to the ridge.
> 
> ...


Great!
Any chance to compare the i3 with the Shouer tape and NiceHCK NX7 pro?


----------



## pmnocturnal

tgx78 said:


> Ok since I am mostly classical music listener take this impression with a grain of salt.
> Also I am just running them out of my old iphone 6s via apple music as I don’t have the mentioned songs in my music server.
> 
> Led Zeppelin’s a whole lot of love:
> ...



I also kinda have a similar taste in music like u, do you like the tin hifi P1... Just asking coz if the answer is what I expect I'd take ur opinions with more than just a grain of salt.


----------



## baskingshark

New Shuoer product! Hot on the heels of the Tape. Shuoer Singer: https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-singer
If it is truly an Estat driver, I don't recall seeing one below $100 USD.



 



 



 

Specs:
- Electrostatic Driver + 8 mm DD
- Frequency Response: 20 - 30kHz
- Sensitivity: 103 dB/m
- Impedance: 32 ohm


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> New Shuoer product! Hot on the heels of the Tape. Shuoer Singer: https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-singer
> If it is truly an Estat driver, I don't recall seeing one below $100 USD.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sleeping pill to me 8)


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> Looks like a sleeping pill to me 8)



That is the ugliest IEM I have ever seen.  It looks like some kind of pressurized canister to me... and why all that writing on it?


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> That is the ugliest IEM I have ever seen.  It looks like some kind of pressurized canister to me... and why all that writing on it?



LOL ya I just realized there's like a long fairy tale story written on the IEM shell.

Maybe it's some mantra like Oppoty, Beliefing and Letting Music Burn, but instead of putting it on the box they gotta engrave it permanently on the IEM. 

Well I'm interested in the estat tech but gotta agree this IEM looks not very great. I have trouble using IEMs with this kind of bullet like designs too. But as they say, don't judge a book by its cover, maybe it sounds great? Will be looking forward to first impressions/reviews.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> That is the ugliest IEM I have ever seen.  It looks like some kind of pressurized canister to me... and why all that writing on it?


Ikr, they can make a better looking iem like the tape but why they use that shape for the singer & writing on the housing?


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Ikr, they can make a better looking iem like the tape but why they use that shape for the singer & writing on the housing?


more like fire the engineer and the designer and start over


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> LOL ya I just realized there's like a long fairy tale story written on the IEM shell.
> 
> Maybe it's some mantra like Oppoty, Beliefing and Letting Music Burn, but instead of putting it on the box they gotta engrave it permanently on the IEM.
> 
> Well I'm interested in the estat tech but gotta agree this IEM looks not very great. I have trouble using IEMs with this kind of bullet like designs too. But as they say, don't judge a book by its cover, maybe it sounds great? Will be looking forward to first impressions/reviews.



I see a future collaboration:


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> Ikr, they can make a better looking iem like the tape but why they use that shape for the singer & writing on the housing?


Did you get the Starfield?


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Did you get the Starfield?


Yup!


----------



## mbwilson111

lgcubana said:


> I see a future collaboration:



Perfect!  ... but I almost spit tea on my keyboard


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So I feel I finally got a good burn in on the TRI I3. Did some cable and tip rolling on them and here is a case where the sound is so big that I figured a wider bored tip is the best way to go. Spiral dots kinda work but they don't really fit good on the nozzle. Then I found my old pouch of whirl wind tips.
> 
> And just like that. A BIG wide deep sound from the Tri I3. So much sound coming out of these. These have been steadily growing on me ever since I got them. I have to say these things sounds fantastic. I am way more impressed with these than the FDX1 at half the price I got these for. These beat a lot of earphones that cost a lot more. Sound has tightened up with burn in. Going balanced with these yields some amazing full bodied smooth sound. Vocals sound just superb using these. Reason why these Whirl wind tips works. These tips actually has a design flaw. The stem is way too short and they sit on earphones a bit too shallow which does not allow for the big wide mouth to throw out sonics like a horn that it should. But on the Tri I3. They actually fit right up to the ridge.
> 
> ...



If you like the whirlwind, you can try the sedna azla (take the short type as the normal one have longer stem). The fit, the material, are better than whirlwind, they are firmer and feels like more high in quality, verdict is they are a bit difficult to find, korea and japan imported eartips.

Btw how is the i3 vs h40? Tell me more especially bass texture, decatly, depth, imaging, soundstage, clarity and midrange. Thanks!


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> LOL ya I just realized there's like a long fairy tale story written on the IEM shell.



Ironically enough, all they had to do was not write anything at all on the IEM shells and it would be very inoffensive. 

On another note, I have my doubts about Shuoers so-called "electrostatic" (electret?) drivers. These are definitely not Sonion ones and all the diagrams they show on product pages don't have the small energizer displayed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So the Tri I3 when on sale is a killer crazy deal for the sonics. Not to mention I feel it is a great hybrid that represents 3 completely different drivers that actually sound cohesive. I have a feeling the OEM folks that made them learned a thing or two from their first effort in making a similar earphone for NiceHCK in their F3 model. Which you guys know by now was a fail.

Comparing the TRI I3 to the H40 is like comparing Kate Upton to Adriana Lima. It is one of those comparisons where if you get one phone and then eventually get the other I am certain you would prefer which ever new phone you got. They are both equally capable and sound amazing. I do give the leg up on the TRi I3 for vocals and stage is actually one of the widest deepest I have heard for earphones and for a phone that cost less than $200 they are clearly making a statement with these. I agree with @tgx78 that the H40 will sound a bit more analogue. I feel has the punchier bass end. Imaging for me is a toss up but I am using upgraded cables on both. H40 has a bit more extension and sparkle to the treble. After some burn in I feel Tri I3 has a more safe treble end so for treble sensitive guys the TRi I3 will be better for you. The only real draw back of the Tri I3 is that the housing is large. Which is probably the reason why the stage is so large. So if you have smaller ears you might have some comfort issues. 

H40 uses a larger shell as well but Tri I3 is a bit larger in comparison. Tri I3 does amp extremely well. Sounds amazing out of my Black label. 
Both being very musical sounding earphones I say if your on the fence of getting one or the other. Go with which ever you feel might suite your needs. You can't go wrong with either. Oh and I forgot if your OCD type. You might not like the chrome finish on the Tri I3. They will scratch on you and are prone to leave finger prints and any oils that get on them. 

Compared to the NX7 pro. NX7 sound like earphones the TRi I3 and H40 both sound is way more expansive. Due to the planar mids on the TRI I3 it sounds more closer to speakers than earphones. Both earphones are playing at a different level I feel sonically but I have to give it up for them dual carbon nanotubes for bass they got going on the NX7 pros. If you guys are looking for some of the best bang for dollar iems I can't think of any better right now than the H40 or the Tri I3. 

I am glad I own both as they have enough sonic differences to warrant keeping not to mention both are exceptional sounding.


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> Yup!


And?


----------



## progfan2

tgx78 said:


> Ok since I am mostly classical music listener take this impression with a grain of salt.
> Also I am just running them out of my old iphone 6s via apple music as I don’t have the mentioned songs in my music server.
> 
> Led Zeppelin’s a whole lot of love:
> ...




Thank you


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> So the Tri I3 when on sale is a killer crazy deal for the sonics. Not to mention I feel it is a great hybrid that represents 3 completely different drivers that actually sound cohesive. I have a feeling the OEM folks that made them learned a thing or two from their first effort in making a similar earphone for NiceHCK in their F3 model. Which you guys know by now was a fail.
> 
> Comparing the TRI I3 to the H40 is like comparing Kate Upton to Adriana Lima. It is one of those comparisons where if you get one phone and then eventually get the other I am certain you would prefer which ever new phone you got. They are both equally capable and sound amazing. I do give the leg up on the TRi I3 for vocals and stage is actually one of the widest deepest I have heard for earphones and for a phone that cost less than $200 they are clearly making a statement with these. I agree with @tgx78 that the H40 will sound a bit more analogue. I feel has the punchier bass end. Imaging for me is a toss up but I am using upgraded cables on both. H40 has a bit more extension and sparkle to the treble. After some burn in I feel Tri I3 has a more safe treble end so for treble sensitive guys the TRi I3 will be better for you. The only real draw back of the Tri I3 is that the housing is large. Which is probably the reason why the stage is so large. So if you have smaller ears you might have some comfort issues.
> 
> ...


The comparison does seem a bit odd.  One is a fairly new exotic design that probably has some polishing needed and the other is a tried and true design that seems like it's probably topping out it's potential and really only pushing the limits of the price/performance ratio....

I've owned good BA/DD hybrids like the it04, so for me, the H40 seems a tad unnecessary for my collection since it's a fairly vanilla design with nothing that really grabs my attention (like a 13mm beryllium driver like the Dunu models have).


----------



## Owludio

baskingshark said:


> New Shuoer product! Hot on the heels of the Tape. Shuoer Singer: https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-singer
> If it is truly an Estat driver, I don't recall seeing one below $100 USD.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you! I just ordered it. Why? Well, I like Tape a lot. $15 KZ hybrid copper-SPC cable recovers much of missing mids, still V-shaped but for noisy places this is a good thing actually. It has surprisingly good isolation for vented iem and fits decently well. Shuoer Singer shape will allow me to attach rubber wing on it for even better secure fit (worked well for Sony N3ap). I have to pass on i3 due to its size. It reminds me Hidiz MS4 which I love/hate.. Singer however is small, and did I mention that it has NO dreadful MMCX!
My only concern is that housing is metal and quickly becomes moisture condensate magnet. I had several metal iems fail on me when moisture that tends to collect on the nozzle grill went inside. Well, i3 huge metal housing doesn't bode well for using in humid and cold places. I also wouldn't fall asleep with it for both reasons. What makes Singer different is small size: I can also put silicone sleeve on it to stop heat transfer.


----------



## cqtek (Jan 5, 2020)

Here I link my review of one of the IEMS with dynamic driver, which I liked the most, of all those I have heard last year. Analyzing them, I have discovered that not only bass live a Bass Lover like me. Possibly they are the balanced IEMS that I have liked the most. Also, they are very small and light, it is hard to believe that such a small DD sounds so good.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns5-mkii-extra-bass.24118/reviews#review-23103

I would really like to compare them with the ISN H40 (they are on the way) , with the Tri 3, even with the KBEAR Diamond... Donations or loans are welcome


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> And?


They are very good


----------



## Ziggomatic

cqtek said:


> Here I link my review of one of the IEMS with dynamic driver, which I liked the most, of all those I have heard last year. Analyzing them, I have discovered that not only bass live a Bass Lover like me. Possibly they are the balanced IEMS that I have liked the most. Also, they are very small and light, it is hard to believe that such a small DD sounds so good.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns5-mkii-extra-bass.24118/reviews#review-23103
> 
> I would really like to compare them with the ISN H40 (they are on the way) , with the Tri 3, even with the KBEAR Diamond... Donations or loans are welcome



Are you able to compare them more to the NS3? Sounds like they're more mid-centric, but anything more specific would be great. Thanks!


----------



## audio123

The Itsfit Fusion is a highly engaging yet controlled IEM. I like the placement of vocals and the holographic soundstage in particular. Very impressed by it. Last but not least, exceptional craftsmanship and beautiful shells.


----------



## elNan

Dsnuts said:


> Comparing the TRI I3 to the H40 is like comparing Kate Upton to Adriana Lima



Not a good analogy, it’s one even close: Adriana Lima all the time!


----------



## cqtek (Jan 6, 2020)

Ziggomatic said:


> Are you able to compare them more to the NS3? Sounds like they're more mid-centric, but anything more specific would be great. Thanks!



The NS3 is warmer, its lower zone is slightly more emphasized. Its sound is softer. The NS5 is more technically advanced, with higher resolution and detail recreation, more analytical. Its highs are more extended and there is more air.
It is not that the NS5 is more mid-centric, what happens is that the upper mids and highs have a greater presence, in addition, its profile is colder and more analytical.
The NS3 is a reduced and sweet version of the NS5.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> The NS3 is warmer, its lower zone is slightly more emphasized. Its sound is softer. The NS5 is more technically advanced, with higher resolution and detail recreation, more analytical. Its highs are more extended and there is more air.
> It is not that the NS5 is more mid-centric, what happens is that the upper mids and highs have a greater presence, in addition, its profile is colder and more analytical.
> The NS3 is a reduced and sweet version of the NS5.


Please compare the ns5 bass version to the drop fdx1. Seems like a great comparison.


----------



## Ziggomatic

cqtek said:


> The NS3 is warmer, its lower zone is slightly more emphasized. Its sound is softer. The NS5 is more technically advanced, with higher resolution and detail recreation, more analytical. Its highs are more extended and there is more air.
> It is not that the NS5 is more mid-centric, what happens is that the upper mids and highs have a greater presence, in addition, its profile is colder and more analytical.
> The NS3 is a reduced and sweet version of the NS5.



Thanks!


----------



## davidmolliere

audio123 said:


> The Itsfit Fusion is a highly engaging yet controlled IEM. I like the placement of vocals and the holographic soundstage in particular. Very impressed by it. Last but not least, exceptional craftsmanship and beautiful shells.



Indeed, ItsFit Lab Fusion is probably the best money I have spent in 2019 along with the FIBAE7 but also the best fitting of all my CIEMs!


----------



## Dsnuts

elNan said:


> Not a good analogy, it’s one even close: Adriana Lima all the time!








 Vs


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Vs


That's totally helped me decide on which set to choose....Kate Upton is definitely the way forward! haha!


----------



## zachmal

Dsnuts said:


> Vs



why not both ?


----------



## Dsnuts

I like the full body of the Upton model. The Lima is pure definition though.


----------



## kukkurovaca

cqtek said:


> Here I link my review of one of the IEMS with dynamic driver, which I liked the most, of all those I have heard last year. Analyzing them, I have discovered that not only bass live a Bass Lover like me. Possibly they are the balanced IEMS that I have liked the most. Also, they are very small and light, it is hard to believe that such a small DD sounds so good.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns5-mkii-extra-bass.24118/reviews#review-23103
> 
> I would really like to compare them with the ISN H40 (they are on the way) , with the Tri 3, even with the KBEAR Diamond... Donations or loans are welcome



I really want a comparison to the GT3 Superbass. Still curious if the driver is related.


----------



## activatorfly

zachmal said:


> why not both ?


Both is kind of indulgent! lol


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I like the full body of the Upton model. The Lima is pure definition though.


Imho...all the world's a stage for Upton!


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 7, 2020)

I just wanna leave my post here instead on TWS thread, will post impression too there but this is a discovery that worth to take a look, especially for friends that haven't have a single set of TWS yet.
As we know that sound quality of TWS isnt comparable yet with wired IEM, because they cant use multidriver or big impedance DD since they have to think about battery life too, its not that easy. But the TWS world also have big improvement recently. And i was surprised to hear this today. THe new Haylou GT1 Plus (not GT1 vanilla, not GT1 Pro, Not to be confused with GT2 also) the GT1 plus is the latest from Haylou company (rumor said they are xiaomi backed company also)

I dont want to spend money for pricey TWS yet, until they reach level of midfi. Tried the Sony WF 1000 XM3 the other day, they are nice, but technicality wise I think they are not that value.

So i just want a cheap TWS that sounds decent and I hit that jackpot.

For around $25, Here the Haylou GT1 plus, using the new 7.2mm biocellulose driver instead of normally 6mm DD in other TWS, yet they are very small (the case is same length with my thumb and the bud is only slightly longer than my thumb's nail.
They are already using qualcomm qcc3030, means better battery life and APTX for very cheap price, IPX4 waterproof as a bonus, BT 5.0, touch sensor and bla bla bla yeah i dont really care but they have nice features.

What i most care is about the sound and out of the box, i mean out of the case, they have very nice tuning

Overall tuning is like BLON BL-03, yes im not kidding, with less sub bass and mid bass  but the bass isnt as punchy as BLON, they are softer overall. they sounded smooth all across frequencies, like softened BLON, less v shaped MH755, more balance and more flatter.
Bass : Big bass, they have rumble, extension isnt too deep but decent enough. mid bass is there a bit big but lower than Blon with good control, mid bass isn't bleed so mids are keep clean from muddy. Sub bass quite decent but mid bass a little bit bigger.
Mids : they are not thin sounding, but not muddy at all too, clear mids with decent note weight, just a slight towards warm, high mids are safe from peaks, they are not shouty at all
Highs : relaxed trebles but still have sparkles, extension to high end isnt very extended (hey its $25 set), airy sounds.
techies : separation surprisingly very good, with medium to large soundstage and good imaging, the details is just wow really surprised me, i dont expect that good looking at their price.
resolution is standard, dont expect this have resolution like over $100 iem.
major cons : you cant use your beloved eartips, i tried so many eartips (15+ different kinds) and they cant snap insinde the case, your buds wont charged. so you left with their original eartips. luckily for my picky ears, the L size orginal tips works good although i want to use wide bore eartips actually, too bad.

So anyone want to try to jump in to TWS, this set is a good start point, enjoy the tech with decent sound for a very very cheap price.
I read @baskingshark was talking about chifi tws the other day, you might want to give this a shot bro!

I have QCY T1c and T5 for comparison, the GT1 plus have edge on the technologies, and soundwise they are better to me, T1c have mid bass bleed, T5 which are have a praise from crinacle, quite good but sounded thin compared to this set,
and T5 have 3khz chifi peak on higher volume.
compared to MH755 and BL-03 they have similar sound signature with GT1 plus but less emphasize on high mids (like blon), compared to previous generation KZ also i found this tuning is better. But overall they are more relax set

$25 for all of those, no brainer!!

PS : im not affiliated with Haylou at all, i paid full price for my set, just want to share my great discovery today.

*edit : correction here and there, especially about bass


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I just wanna leave my post here instead on TWS thread, will post impression too there but this is a discovery that worth to take a look, especially for friends that haven't have a single set of TWS yet.
> As we know that sound quality of TWS isnt comparable yet with wired IEM, because they cant use multidriver or big impedance DD since they have to think about battery life too, its not that easy. But the TWS world also have big improvement recently. And i was surprised to hear this today. THe new Haylou GT1 Plus (not GT1 vanilla, not GT1 Pro, Not to be confused with GT2 also) the GT1 plus is the latest from Haylou company (rumor said they are xiaomi backed company also)
> 
> I dont want to spend money for pricey TWS yet, until they reach level of midfi. Tried the Sony WF 1000 XM3 the other day, they are nice, but technicality wise I think they are not that value.
> ...



Nice review! Looks promising.

Got a few queries on it:
1) How long is battery life?
2) How is connectivity so far?
3) How is the timbre/note weight? Of the few CHIFI TWS I've tried they all seem a bit thin in note weight and slightly artificial in the timbre. I guess it won't be able to compete with wired gear, but if it passes your strict timbre test, I'm more than game to try it out.

TIA!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Nice review! Looks promising.
> 
> Got a few queries on it:
> 1) How long is battery life?
> ...



1. battery life should be decent since they are using newer chip from qualcomm not realtek, they say 5 hours but i havent check it out.
2. connectivity is good, i was away from my phone  quite far, maybe 8 meters without any cut at all, went to toilet while listening to music also flawless.
3. timbre is good, yes they pass my requirement, about note weight, they are neutral, but not too thick, t1c got thicker mids but also with mid bass bleed. they are not on thin side.

for $25 they are like complete package with no major flaws, just that i mentioned, you cant use your spare eartips, the eartips hole placement on case cant hold aftermarket eartips (the default 1 have very short stem and soft umbrella)


----------



## silverfishla

DynamicEars said:


> I just wanna leave my post here instead on TWS thread, will post impression too there but this is a discovery that worth to take a look, especially for friends that haven't have a single set of TWS yet.
> As we know that sound quality of TWS isnt comparable yet with wired IEM, because they cant use multidriver or big impedance DD since they have to think about battery life too, its not that easy. But the TWS world also have big improvement recently. And i was surprised to hear this today. THe new Haylou GT1 Plus (not GT1 vanilla, not GT1 Pro, Not to be confused with GT2 also) the GT1 plus is the latest from Haylou company (rumor said they are xiaomi backed company also)
> 
> I dont want to spend money for pricey TWS yet, until they reach level of midfi. Tried the Sony WF 1000 XM3 the other day, they are nice, but technicality wise I think they are not that value.
> ...


Thanks, I just ordered a pair.  I was looking for an upgrade to the TC1 which I liked a lot.  APTX was the selling point for me.
You should try those Ikko tips, the give great isolation, stay in your ears, comfortable and....best of all....they fit in the case!!!! . I forgot what the other brand was.  Miso Diso or something.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> I just wanna leave my post here instead on TWS thread, will post impression too there but this is a discovery that worth to take a look, especially for friends that haven't have a single set of TWS yet.
> As we know that sound quality of TWS isnt comparable yet with wired IEM, because they cant use multidriver or big impedance DD since they have to think about battery life too, its not that easy. But the TWS world also have big improvement recently. And i was surprised to hear this today. THe new Haylou GT1 Plus (not GT1 vanilla, not GT1 Pro, Not to be confused with GT2 also) the GT1 plus is the latest from Haylou company (rumor said they are xiaomi backed company also)
> 
> I dont want to spend money for pricey TWS yet, until they reach level of midfi. Tried the Sony WF 1000 XM3 the other day, they are nice, but technicality wise I think they are not that value.
> ...



Damn! I just bought Tantio T1 for $18(using coupons and promo codes). Although, Haylou is QCY's sister company if I'm not wrong. So they're known for their quality.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

silverfishla said:


> Thanks, I just ordered a pair.  I was looking for an upgrade to the TC1 which I liked a lot.  APTX was the selling point for me.
> You should try those Ikko tips, the give great isolation, stay in your ears, comfortable and....best of all....they fit in the case!!!! . I forgot what the other brand was.  Miso Diso or something.



Miso tips are damn expensive ($8-9 for a pair)


----------



## mochill

https://camp-fire.jp/projects/view/112629


I think I have found a killer for all these Harman tuned iem :-D


----------



## chickenmoon

mochill said:


> https://camp-fire.jp/projects/view/112629
> 
> 
> I think I have found a killer for all these Harman tuned iem :-D



Seems very interesting, do you have one?


----------



## Zerohour88

mochill said:


> https://camp-fire.jp/projects/view/112629
> 
> 
> I think I have found a killer for all these Harman tuned iem :-D



found this indiegogo page, seems most people are happy with it? quite interesting tho, if they really are electrostatic like the KSE1200
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magnetostatic-hi-res-iemearphone#/comments


----------



## mochill

chickenmoon said:


> Seems very interesting, do you have one?


That picture is mine , and yes it is an hybrid type


----------



## mochill

Whole iem is modular


----------



## zachmal

mochill said:


> Whole iem is modular



that's only one of its killer features - really interesting


----------



## mochill

(*_*) , yup . Special hybrid driver (magnetostatic/dynamic combo)

3 different shells for different sound tuning 

2 different types of drivers


----------



## chickenmoon

Some more pics and graphs here: https://blog.naver.com/gre_nada/221461052262


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> I just wanna leave my post here instead on TWS thread, will post impression too there but this is a discovery that worth to take a look, especially for friends that haven't have a single set of TWS yet.
> As we know that sound quality of TWS isnt comparable yet with wired IEM, because they cant use multidriver or big impedance DD since they have to think about battery life too, its not that easy. But the TWS world also have big improvement recently. And i was surprised to hear this today. THe new Haylou GT1 Plus (not GT1 vanilla, not GT1 Pro, Not to be confused with GT2 also) the GT1 plus is the latest from Haylou company (rumor said they are xiaomi backed company also)
> 
> I dont want to spend money for pricey TWS yet, until they reach level of midfi. Tried the Sony WF 1000 XM3 the other day, they are nice, but technicality wise I think they are not that value.
> ...



Yup, TWS have come a long way. Nowadays i even dare to say that sub 30 usd TWS have better value than their wired counterparts, with some even can go head to head in tuning and sound quality.

For the Sony WF, like you, i also felt underwhelmed on the sound the first time i got it. But after i turn the bass down, it sounded so good and tuned maturely that i like the tuning even more than some of my wired..and certainly better than the Sony WH XM3 headphone sound. The ANC is what we put our money on both the XM3. Even at home, i now realised how much rumble and ambient noise around me after removing ANC headphones from my ears. They certainly help with reducing (more like not adding) the ringing in my ears


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> Thanks, I just ordered a pair.  I was looking for an upgrade to the TC1 which I liked a lot.  APTX was the selling point for me.
> You should try those Ikko tips, the give great isolation, stay in your ears, comfortable and....best of all....they fit in the case!!!! . I forgot what the other brand was.  Miso Diso or something.



really cant wait your impressions about this too, they are worth every penny for the technology + the sound, crazy of what we can get these days with $25. The freedom of true wireless, and the speed of connection, easy to on and off if the selling point, plus finally sound quality that decent, comparable to wired single dd on same class category, if not better. Oh i know that Misodiko eartips that the same with ikko i planet!



Dani157 said:


> Damn! I just bought Tantio T1 for $18(using coupons and promo codes). Although, Haylou is QCY's sister company if I'm not wrong. So they're known for their quality.



another buy wont hurt you i guess? they are cheap especially for so many things you can get in a package. I won't surprise if Haylou to QCY is like CCA to KZ, they have similar. But this new haylou GT1 plus sound better than both my QCYs (even the new T5 thats the one that crin give opinion, this 1 because they have high mid peak at 3khz), hey i know you like KB100, this one have similarities with smoothness and imaging, but tuning is towards blon which are less high mids emphasize, and a bit more sparkles. If you like KB100, high chance you will like this too.



Dani157 said:


> Miso tips are damn expensive ($8-9 for a pair)


Right, they are expensive



chinmie said:


> Yup, TWS have come a long way. Nowadays i even dare to say that sub 30 usd TWS have better value than their wired counterparts, with some even can go head to head in tuning and sound quality.
> 
> For the Sony WF, like you, i also felt underwhelmed on the sound the first time i got it. But after i turn the bass down, it sounded so good and tuned maturely that i like the tuning even more than some of my wired..and certainly better than the Sony WH XM3 headphone sound. The ANC is what we put our money on both the XM3. Even at home, i now realised how much rumble and ambient noise around me after removing ANC headphones from my ears. They certainly help with reducing (more like not adding) the ringing in my ears



True, i concur this. sub $30 TWS if you can find the good one, like this GT1 plus they are holding very big value. I remember you have QCY also right? If you want to try this GT1 plus, they are worth every penny and better than T1c, grab them and i really want to hear your impressions since you have better experience in TWS world than me. Correct, sony sell technologies and sound quality that really mature and decent. I had WH 1000 XM3 last time and sold them because i  seldom use them, the ANC is really useful. I didn't say the quality of WF1000XM3 is bad, they are the one among the best of TWS world currently if im not wrong? but I just want to wait some more time before jump into decent TWS since they are still evolving (maybe hybrids, better battery, latency, codecs, etc) in near future, because technologies is evolving faster than audio world, like smartphone, since i cant afford $200-300 TWS for every 6 months, i will use cheap one for transit tws until I find and feel that is the right time to buy a decent one. Thanks for chip in buddy


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> True, i concur this. sub $30 TWS if you can find the good one, like this GT1 plus they are holding very big value. I remember you have QCY also right? If you want to try this GT1 plus, they are worth every penny and better than T1c, grab them and i really want to hear your impressions since you have better experience in TWS world than me. Correct, sony sell technologies and sound quality that really mature and decent. I had WH 1000 XM3 last time and sold them because i seldom use them, the ANC is really useful. I didn't say the quality of WF1000XM3 is bad, they are the one among the best of TWS world currently if im not wrong? but I just want to wait some more time before jump into decent TWS since they are still evolving (maybe hybrids, better battery, latency, codecs, etc) in near future, because technologies is evolving faster than audio world, like smartphone, since i cant afford $200-300 TWS for every 6 months, i will use cheap one for transit tws until I find and feel that is the right time to buy a decent one. Thanks for chip in buddy



I might not get the GT1 pro, not because i doubt it sounds good, but more because of the case of too many TWS right now 

Nowadays i would choose to try new TWS based more on feature and uses, and less on SQ, because for the time being i think i got it covered on that, not counting those BT20 combos that i have. So i definitely agree with you, it's  better to wait and see, as the tech evolving fast. The sub 100 usd (heck, I'd personally think even the sub 50 usd) are the safest way to go in TWS world right now

Buuut.. even saying that "i have enough" , i still managed to snag these two out of curiosity of the ANC performance

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000473138519.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340183201.html

And also the QCY T5, because (also) curiosity of the game mode, and based on reviews, the sound signature might fit my preference more (just adequate bass, good mids and treble)

So...yeah....addiction....


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> I might not get the GT1 pro, not because i doubt it sounds good, but more because of the case of too many TWS right now
> 
> Nowadays i would choose to try new TWS based more on feature and uses, and less on SQ, because for the time being i think i got it covered on that, not counting those BT20 combos that i have. So i definitely agree with you, it's  better to wait and see, as the tech evolving fast. The sub 100 usd (heck, I'd personally think even the sub 50 usd) are the safest way to go in TWS world right now
> 
> ...




i have T5, T5 sounded a bit thin compared to GT1 plus and 3khz peak that too emphasized, while GT1 plus have mid bass, they sounded more balance overall. I also cant decide which one to get last time, I bought both in the end, i give T5 to my wife.
Gaming mode, well tried them and its not 0 latency, they perform better in latency but sound quality drop a bit if you dont mind and sometimes you heard like weird noise like a wifi or bluetooth signal in sound. A nice try from QCY but not mature yet.
I tried with videos, netflix, youtube, some games from samsung s9 plus and LG v40


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> i have T5, T5 sounded a bit thin compared to GT1 plus and 3khz peak that too emphasized, while GT1 plus have mid bass, they sounded more balance overall. I also cant decide which one to get last time, I bought both in the end, i give T5 to my wife.
> Gaming mode, well tried them and its not 0 latency, they perform better in latency but sound quality drop a bit if you dont mind and sometimes you heard like weird noise like a wifi or bluetooth signal in sound. A nice try from QCY but not mature yet.
> I tried with videos, netflix, youtube, some games from samsung s9 plus and LG v40



speak of the devil, the T5 arrived in the mail 


 

initial impression compared to the old T1C:
the T1C has a more exciting and engaging sound, bigger staging, better subbass, while the T5 sounded more forward, but distant me from the music in the same time. this type of non offensive and not too engaging sound is better for "background music" kind of activity, or better yet, combining it with the slimmer profile on the side of my face, this would make a great sleeping IEM.
for me personally, i prefer the T1C's sound (but i can't use the T1C for sleeping. 

for this "balanced" kind of sound, i much prefer the Nillkin Go to this T5

it also doesn't have driver flex like the T1C (the only downside of the T1C for me) and also seems to not have that vacuum effect when pushed to the ears.

haven't test the call quality and the gaming mode though. I'll wait for my son comes home from school to test it and see if he likes it. i might give this to him if he does

i put a wider bore tips on both of them, because it's just sound better and less choked than the stock tips.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 7, 2020)

chinmie said:


> speak of the devil, the T5 arrived in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that was real quick!!

and the haylou GT1 plus is in between the T1c and T5, they are balance but still have some note weight, not too thin like i described before in T5, and T5 have that boosted high mids. I agrre the T1c cant be use for sleeping, and luckily the GT1 plus which is looks like a pill, they are also good for sleeping pills.
I never heard the nillkin GO so can't comment which one is better.

* edit : oh and the QCY case is bigger so aftermarket tips still can be put inside the case. GT1 plus case is so small, none of my eartips can get in, especially with my choice of large size of the sets. that is their weak point


----------



## audio123

Due to many enquiries, I will be wrapping up the Mofasest Trio review soon. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 





audio123 said:


> Just tested the Mofasest Trio and I must say it has a very complete sound since it boasts 3 different types of drivers. For the bass, it uses a 10mm dynamic driver and the expression is tight with quick decay. The sub-bass provides a swift rumble. The mid-bass has fair body and it presents a controlled slam. No signs of the bass being overpowering. The Trio uses 2 BA for the midrange, vocals are belted out in a detailed and leaner manner. There is good transparency level with moderate body. Lastly, it uses 2 ESTs for the treble. I like how the treble is generally smooth and there is an airy feeling. There is a very open soundstage. All in all, this is the first IEM I try from Mofasest and it is quite brilliant with good implementation of DD, BA & EST. Having heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination, I can say that Mofasest hit it out of the ballpark with a satisfying listen and without a flagship pricing.


----------



## davidmolliere

@audio123 Another one I need to read about 
I love the ISN AG8 with the Andro in that pic, that cable looks gorgeous and from what I have heard, stunningly good value for money


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jan 8, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> another buy wont hurt you i guess? they are cheap especially for so many things you can get in a package. I won't surprise if Haylou to QCY is like CCA to KZ, they have similar. But this new haylou GT1 plus sound better than both my QCYs (even the new T5 thats the one that crin give opinion, this 1 because they have high mid peak at 3khz), hey i know you like KB100, this one have similarities with smoothness and imaging, but tuning is towards blon which are less high mids emphasize, and a bit more sparkles. If you like KB100, high chance you will like this too.
> 
> 
> Right, they are expensive



I've already spent my monthly budget on Hiby W3 and Tantio. Qualities of KB100 and BLON in TWS iem is surely very tempting and you have all but sold them to me. I'd most probably purchase them during Chinese New Year sale. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dsnuts

https://drop.com/buy/penon-sphere-iem

Spheres got a drop @ $150 price point though. I know it will be a tougher sell since there is so much competition out right now.


----------



## activatorfly

I'm really looking forward to receiving the TRI I3


----------



## Makahl

chinmie said:


> speak of the devil, the T5 arrived in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been using the T5 for a while (my first TWS) and my thoughts are the same. I've found the best synergy using JVC Spiral Dots since it improves the mids/stage but otherwise just an okayish signature, the bass extension is quite short for my taste but otherwise, they don't offend my ears haha and I just use them for the gym. 

I'm looking for something more engaging with better bass, would you recommend something <$100? I'm really considering the HAYLOU GT2. Scarbir has one of the best sites that I know TWS-wise and he updated his recommendations under $25 today: https://www.scarbir.com/guide/wireless-earphones-under-25-dollar and the GT2 got a really good description and rank.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 9, 2020)

People on the Tri-brid kick right now and there is a TWS that follows... https://penonaudio.com/geekfly-gf8....KfKDC8SOFAWlnqKaqaLxWFl8PrWBRJpP_KHhm5b681hcY

Dynamic/BA/ceramic dual Piezo 4 driver with a twist to only implement certain driver combos to get certain sound profiles....





"*Dynamic + Piezoelectric ceramic mode*

Piezoelectric ceramic driver (ultra-high frequency) + dynamic driver (full frequency)

big Transverse sound field , high sound density , warm, strong heavy bass, high frequency background rich details , voice is warm and thick, low frequency is better flexibility, deep diving, have excellent performance on heavy bass, rock, DJ, pop jazz and other song styles.

*BA + Dynamic mode*

Balanced armature (medium and high frequency) + dynamic driver (low frequency)

clean sound background , high resolution, good sound density , listenable and comfortable, high frequency cohesion is good, vocal is exquisite, low frequency flexibility is good, diving deep, Have excellent performance on ACG, pop, jazz, rock, vocal, DJ and other song styles.

*Hybrid mode *

Piezoelectric ceramic driver (ultra-high frequency) + balanced armature (high frequency) + dynamic driver(low frequency)

large and wide sound field , rich details, high resolution , good permeability, instrument extension is good details, vocal is clear and bright, low frequency diving deep and elastic. Suitable music style widely. Have excellent performance on ACG, pop, jazz, rock, vocal, DJ and other song styles."


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> I've been using the T5 for a while (my first TWS) and my thoughts are the same. I've found the best synergy using JVC Spiral Dots since it improves the mids/stage but otherwise just an okayish signature, the bass extension is quite short for my taste but otherwise, they don't offend my ears haha and I just use them for the gym.
> 
> I'm looking for something more engaging with better bass, would you recommend something <$100? I'm really considering the HAYLOU GT2. Scarbir has one of the best sites that I know TWS-wise and he updated his recommendations under $25 today: https://www.scarbir.com/guide/wireless-earphones-under-25-dollar and the GT2 got a really good description and rank.



I haven't tried too many TWS like some of the good fellows in the https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/  thread (what i have/had tried is on my profile page), 
but maybe you've already know this, Scarbir/ @Bartig  is also a member here on headfi and active on that thread, and his reviews generally confirmed by other members there to have the same/similar conclusions. So if he says it's good, chances are it is


----------



## DynamicEars

Makahl said:


> I've been using the T5 for a while (my first TWS) and my thoughts are the same. I've found the best synergy using JVC Spiral Dots since it improves the mids/stage but otherwise just an okayish signature, the bass extension is quite short for my taste but otherwise, they don't offend my ears haha and I just use them for the gym.
> 
> I'm looking for something more engaging with better bass, would you recommend something <$100? I'm really considering the HAYLOU GT2. Scarbir has one of the best sites that I know TWS-wise and he updated his recommendations under $25 today: https://www.scarbir.com/guide/wireless-earphones-under-25-dollar and the GT2 got a really good description and rank.



And 2 pages back I posted about GT1 *plus* which are newer than GT2 (not to be confused with 1 and 2 number) and the only haylou with newer 7.2mm biocelulose DD (the rest still using 6mm driver) and the only haylou that have APTX
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3070#post-15402617 here are my impression.

but yeah as @chinmie suggest, you can read that very active thread about TWS, if your budget is up to $100 im sure there are a lot of choices


----------



## Dsnuts

Love receiving a package with a large dent in it. 
So I have been burning in getting to know the Kbear Diamonds 
  So for guys that are getting these or have them already. I highly recommend a good burn in. Out of the box was surprising and not in a good way. Mid bass stood out above the entire frequency. Bass lines was unusually strong. But as you all know I try not to judge a phone based on open box listening. 75 hours later. Now we are talking. Good detail and clarity .It is much less V shaped signature than it was on open listen. Bass is tighter which forward the mids a touch. Treble even has better control after burn in. Driver has some potential for certain. Not a bad sounding earphone. Sounds really good for hiphop, pop music and rock. Crunchy guitars with punchy bass. Stage is average. These do remind me a bit of the FDX1 but much cheaper. Good tonality. We got yet another contender in the $70 range of earphones. Love these larger cases these guys throw in.


----------



## Wiljen

I went from being about caught up to being 6 models behind again in the last couple days so need to start listening to some of these and get something on a page,  Looking forward to trying the diamond myself so will put them on some pink noise and let them cook a bit.   In unboxing one of the others, I found another sibling of the Dunu DM480 and TRN im2 shell -  The Auglamour T100 is also the same 3d printed housing.    Whoever the OEM is for that one is selling to everybody it seems as that makes at least 4 different companies using the same shell (Dunu, ****, TRN, and now Auglamour).


----------



## MarkF786

I know this isn’t a budget IEM thread, but in the spirit of “discovery” I’d highly recommend anyone to try out the Etymotic ER2XR.  At $115 on Amazon, I can’t imagine a better value.  It surpasses the sound of the ER4XR, which I own, and it’s competitive with IEMs in the $1K+ range.  As crinacle said in his review, “the ER2 is an anomaly. There is absolutely no point in benchmarking similarly-priced IEMs against it because of how unreasonably high it would set the bar”, ranking it a B+, comparable to some forum favorites like the Atlas.  I’d personally rank it even comparable to some of his A ranked IEMs.

Maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase, only a few hours in listening, but I’m truly shocked how good these sound.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 9, 2020)

mochill said:


> https://camp-fire.jp/projects/view/112629
> 
> 
> I think I have found a killer for all these Harman tuned iem :-D


Where did you run into this?  How did you run into it?  Magnetostatic has been mentioned here and there, but it seems this one came out in 2018?  Is this the earliest of it's kind for iems?


----------



## mochill

SilverEars said:


> Where did you run into this?  How did you run into it?  Magnetostatic has been mentioned here and there, but it seems this one came out in 2018?  Is this the earliest of it's kind for iems?


They invented it , dale Lott of aurisonics is using it


----------



## mochill

mochill said:


> They invented it , dale Lott of aurisonics is using it


Listed below are the companies and products that currently license technology from EARBRIDGE.
1. Shouer-TAPE
2. Noble Audio-M3
3. Itsfit- FUSION
4. spearlab-Triton ™ 1
5. Soranik BMT


----------



## mbwilson111

MarkF786 said:


> I know this isn’t a budget IEM thread, but in the spirit of “discovery” I’d highly recommend anyone to try out the Etymotic ER2XR.  At $115 on Amazon, I can’t imagine a better value.  It surpasses the sound of the ER4XR, which I own, and it’s competitive with IEMs in the $1K+ range.  As crinacle said in his review, “the ER2 is an anomaly. There is absolutely no point in benchmarking similarly-priced IEMs against it because of how unreasonably high it would set the bar”, ranking it a B+, comparable to some forum favorites like the Atlas.  I’d personally rank it even comparable to some of his A ranked IEMs.
> 
> Maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase, only a few hours in listening, but I’m truly shocked how good these sound.



It is £169 here...so around $220 at the current exchange rate


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Listed below are the companies and products that currently license technology from EARBRIDGE.
> 1. Shouer-TAPE
> 2. Noble Audio-M3
> 3. Itsfit- FUSION
> ...




Wonder if the Helm Electrostat TWS is gonna be them as well?


----------



## MarkF786

mbwilson111 said:


> It is £169 here...so around $220 at the current exchange rate



It's seems to be prices are higher in the UK (and the ER4XR are £359!).  I don't know how relative of a "deal" it is to other comparable IEMs at UK prices.


----------



## chinmie

Also one thing to mind about the Etymotic, is that the fit might not be for everyone. But if you do able to fit it in your ears, then you're in on a treat


----------



## Jackpot77

SilverEars said:


> Where did you run into this?  How did you run into it?  Magnetostatic has been mentioned here and there, but it seems this one came out in 2018?  Is this the earliest of it's kind for iems?



Noble also use it in the M3, I believe.

Got the Itsfit Fusion, and it's a very good and coherent sounding hybrid playing in the Campfire Audio sort of TOTL price (and performance) bracket. The treble is crisp but ultra-airy and detailed - sort of a gateway between BA treble and the estat models that got the market last year.

On a sidenote, the build and design of the Itsfit models I'd fantastic - check out the lookbook on their site.



mochill said:


> Listed below are the companies and products that currently license technology from EARBRIDGE.
> 1. Shouer-TAPE
> 2. Noble Audio-M3
> 3. Itsfit- FUSION
> ...


----------



## cqtek

Here I leave you the review of a bassist and economic alternative: The Auglamour T100.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-t100.24131/reviews#review-23125

I hope you like it.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Wonder if the Helm Electrostat TWS is gonna be them as well?


What is that :-O


----------



## Bartig

Makahl said:


> I've been using the T5 for a while (my first TWS) and my thoughts are the same. I've found the best synergy using JVC Spiral Dots since it improves the mids/stage but otherwise just an okayish signature, the bass extension is quite short for my taste but otherwise, they don't offend my ears haha and I just use them for the gym.
> 
> I'm looking for something more engaging with better bass, would you recommend something <$100? I'm really considering the HAYLOU GT2. Scarbir has one of the best sites that I know TWS-wise and he updated his recommendations under $25 today: https://www.scarbir.com/guide/wireless-earphones-under-25-dollar and the GT2 got a really good description and rank.


Thanks for the kind words. <3 I do absolutely prefer the terrific KZ S1 hybrid over the Haylou GT2 Pro, however.


----------



## nraymond

cqtek said:


> Here I leave you the review of a bassist and economic alternative: The Auglamour T100.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-t100.24131/reviews#review-23125
> 
> I hope you like it.



Thanks for the review, my pair is still en route (I ordered them without much to go on). FYI I've recently seen the T100 is selling for as low as $22 on eBay and AliExpress, seems like it's a good value.


----------



## SciOC

mochill said:


> Listed below are the companies and products that currently license technology from EARBRIDGE.
> 1. Shouer-TAPE
> 2. Noble Audio-M3
> 3. Itsfit- FUSION
> ...


Wait, you told me they weren't the same  tech (tape and e70) before now you're saying they do license the tech?  

What is the difference then?  The design Looks similar aside from the wings....  Looks basically like an electret....


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> What is that :-O








From the CES site...
"The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless in-ear monitors are the world’s first high-end electrostatic audio technology in a truly wireless configuration. Electrostatic speakers are frequently considered as the most transparent, natural and detailed sound reproduction possible. Powered by the Qualcomm QCC chipset the HELM Audio Electrostatic features a Dual Driver hybrid configuration that delivers not only the most advanced sound reproduction, but produces the deep bass that the market expects. The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless earphones also feature Beamforming mics with ANC technology, auto charging, auto pairing, low latency and AptX + AAC Bluetooth codecs to match the latest smartphones. This is all achieved in a compact, portable design. The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless solve many of the issues of deploying an electrostatic driver system, allowing for a leap forward in design and performance for the true wireless category."


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> From the CES site...
> "The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless in-ear monitors are the world’s first high-end electrostatic audio technology in a truly wireless configuration. Electrostatic speakers are frequently considered as the most transparent, natural and detailed sound reproduction possible. Powered by the Qualcomm QCC chipset the HELM Audio Electrostatic features a Dual Driver hybrid configuration that delivers not only the most advanced sound reproduction, but produces the deep bass that the market expects. The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless earphones also feature Beamforming mics with ANC technology, auto charging, auto pairing, low latency and AptX + AAC Bluetooth codecs to match the latest smartphones. This is all achieved in a compact, portable design. The HELM Audio Electrostatic True Wireless solve many of the issues of deploying an electrostatic driver system, allowing for a leap forward in design and performance for the true wireless category."



Pretty cool, but I doubt the battery is going to last very long.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 10, 2020)

Slater said:


> Pretty cool, but I doubt the battery is going to last very long.



Where you been? Not hard to drive. I can drive my Tape with a minidisc player. I drive my Tape with this...



 Same tech/set-up as Tape with10mm and stat combo. Maybe battery life suffers cause of the ANC or aptX hits but not the drivers.


----------



## mochill

SciOC said:


> Wait, you told me they weren't the same  tech (tape and e70) before now you're saying they do license the tech?
> 
> What is the difference then?  The design Looks similar aside from the wings....  Looks basically like an electret....


It's a whole new driver , I just got the email today explaining who uses there driver as well as that more people will buy the license for it too


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 10, 2020)

nraymond said:


> Thanks for the review, my pair is still en route (I ordered them without much to go on). FYI I've recently seen the T100 is selling for as low as $22 on eBay and AliExpress, seems like it's a good value.



Actually the T100 went as low as $13 USD during BF sales. The lowest now on AE is $17 USD in a couple of shops.
It looks very nice and I was 50/50 about to pull the trigger during BF but I have too many single DD sets and prior to that Auglamour's rep wasn't the most stellar.

Let us know how the T100 turns out for you!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 10, 2020)

R.I.P. Neil Peart


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> R.I.P. Neil Peart



Yeah, sad day for me as a huge Rush fan. Thanks for posting this. I'd like to add my favorite too... "Working Man"...'Cause that's just what I am". As a young boy growing up in Montreal, in a working class family, this Canadian rock band was very present on the bar scene in the early 70's. Them, and April Wine were a constant fixture at the old Bar-bee Barn in the early 70's. Rush was a huge part of my early childhood experience in music, and helped shape who I am as a middle aged adult today. So sad, that Neil Peart is gone...but he and the band has left behind a huge legacy of music. He will never be forgotten.


----------



## SciOC

mochill said:


> It's a whole new driver , I just got the email today explaining who uses there driver as well as that more people will buy the license for it too


But same working concept for creating sound like an electret driver in both, right, at least from my very basic understanding of how electrostatic/electrets work? 

They've just added some weird things to their driver (wings....  Which sounds gimmicky but stranger things have worked...).  I'm not really seeing why were not calling these design electret drivers when it's common in over the ear sets to differentiate between electrets and electrostatic drivers....  They operate very differently, but are often confused for the same thing.... And just so happen to have some of the same general sound attributes.



jant71 said:


> Where you been? Not hard to drive. I can drive my Tape with a minidisc player. I drive my Tape with this...
> 
> Same tech/set-up as Tape with10mm and stat combo. Maybe battery life suffers cause of the ANC or aptX hits but not the drivers.


Miidisc...  Ahhh the memories of very short lived audiophile equipment....  Thanks for the flashback to 1998.


----------



## mochill

SciOC said:


> But same working concept for creating sound like an electret driver in both, right, at least from my very basic understanding of how electrostatic/electrets work?
> 
> They've just added some weird things to their driver (wings....  Which sounds gimmicky but stranger things have worked...).  I'm not really seeing why were not calling these design electret drivers when it's common in over the ear sets to differentiate between electrets and electrostatic drivers....  They operate very differently, but are often confused for the same thing.... And just so happen to have some of the same general sound attributes.
> 
> ...


Whatever they did is black magic


----------



## SciOC

mochill said:


> Whatever they did is black magic


How do you even get your hands on a pair?


----------



## jant71

SciOC said:


> Minidisc...  Ahhh the memories of very short lived audiophile equipment....  Thanks for the flashback to 1998.



Still have a few discs from that Napster/Audio galaxy era of stuff I couldn't find elsewhere and maybe can't even today(have to try and see) so still gets some use and the Sony AM/FM model still works fine except for the radio remote radio part died but the recorder still fine and heck battery life has gotten better since AA have more capacity now then they did before.


----------



## mochill

SciOC said:


> How do you even get your hands on a pair?


Review unit , will be posting it on the E70


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review of TSMR-5 & TSMR-6 on Twister6. Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions for me.


----------



## audio123

Mofasest Trio Review
I posted a while back on my first impression of the Mofasest Trio. After reviewing the Trio, I am really impressed and it is definitely an IEM gem with good implementation of DD, BA & EST. Brilliant sound. Having heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination, the Mofasest Trio hit it out of the ballpark with a satisfying listen and without a flagship pricing. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## yorosello

Anyone looking for Moondrop Starfield review? I just posted mine here in head-fi if you don't mind an amateur review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-starfield.24121/reviews#review-23140


----------



## baskingshark

Tanchjim has a new hybrid coming soon:
1DD + 2 BA:

https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/posts/526624251285136




 

Not a fan of this Final Audio like design, but looking forward to first impressions.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 13, 2020)

Just updated my iBasso AM05 Review with comparisons, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/12/09/ibasso-am05. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## baskingshark

Has anybody tried the Monolith Monoprice M300?
It has planar managetic drivers apparently and is now discounted at $49.90: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461

Looks like a Audeze iSine10 actually LOL.


----------



## lgcubana (Jan 14, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Has anybody tried the Monolith Monoprice M300?
> It has planar managetic drivers apparently and is now discounted at $49.90: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461
> 
> Looks like a Audeze iSine10 actually LOL.


The Monolith M300 has it's own thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/monolith-m300-in-ear-planar-earphones.851090/page-39#post-15382834

Biggest issue I had with them was the ear hooks; I found them to be irritating and I had one spontaneously snap, overnight, on my second day of ownership.  To their credit, MP sent replacement clips, but the new clips aren't any different . I also tried iSine hooks, but had one of them snap as well.



Some owners converted them to headbands. I did a quick mock up and found that (putting aside the appearance) the M300s were much better (for fitment and seal) in this configuration.



But I ended up putting them aside, once I got into IEMs.  With the advent of the E1DA PDV2, I'll have to revisit my pair.

Edit to add:
*If you have or are thinking of purchasing an E1DA PDv2, the M300 at $50 is a no brainer *
just posted an update to the M300 thread:  the M300s are open back and have a 28mm planar driver. the sound stage and dynamics would be a challenge for any conventional IEM to contend with.


----------



## Dsnuts

These Blessing 2s look mighty tasty. Considering booting for one. Had no idea they came out with a new version..


----------



## yorosello

Dsnuts said:


> These Blessing 2s look mighty tasty. Considering booting for one. Had no idea they came out with a new version..


I'm also thinking to get them if they have positive reviews


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 15, 2020)

So I had a relization. Just noticing that earphones now a days all sound pretty damn good. I havent really had one that I can say was an absolute fail. Seems SQ is ramping up more and more now a days. I think competing manufacturers are noticing this too. Such competion only means. Better stuff for us.

No longer do we need to shell out $500 for a great sounding iem. My H40 and TRi I3 has proven to me how good stuff can sound withought spending a ransome. With that being said it is the mid fi realm that is really intriguing. That Blessing 2 is less than the first Blessing. RP being $320 or so. From the looks of it. It should be every bit as good as my IT04 maybe even better which was $500. Heck right now I would actually take my H40 over the IT04.

Progress is good my friends!


----------



## Dsnuts

I convinced myself to take one for the sake of discovery. Should have my Blessing 2 in a few weeks I hope. Earphone just calls out my name. Had to do it.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received the Shuoer H27 today, bright little things but go deep when required. Makes me think it is like a controlled Hibiscus. Not V-shaped but way more neutral. I like them very much. They have a dynamic and two BA drivers in each earpiece.


----------



## gazzington

So for a set of iems to use in work so preferably non fatiguing:
H40
T800
Dunu 3001 pro
Tansio mirai TSMR-5 5BA
Shozy form 1.1
Suggestions?!


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta add the Tri I3 in there. Though it is probably the biggest phone out of the bunch you listed. They fit comfy but is one of the larger housings.


----------



## Dsnuts

HungryPanda said:


> Just received the Shuoer H27 today, bright little things but go deep when required. Makes me think it is like a controlled Hibiscus. Not V-shaped but way more neutral. I like them very much. They have a dynamic and two BA drivers in each earpiece.








Was a bit curious about those. They look kinda like KB Ear phones.


----------



## gazzington

My favourite set that Ive used (borrowed) qdc anole VX if that helps at all


----------



## njam (Jan 15, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I convinced myself to take one for the sake of discovery. Should have my Blessing 2 in a few weeks I hope. Earphone just calls out my name. Had to do it.


And if you're by chance not liking the sound, you can still use it as a nail file, so win-win there ^_^'

From:
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...4ba-hybrid-technology-in-ear-monitor-earphone

"One side of Blessing 2 is laser engraved with the "Blessing2" logo, while the other retains the unpainted stainless steel brushed texture.
The high adhesion of brushed stainless steel provides a chance for customer to DIY on it to show their unique personality
Not only that, you can also be creative and do various things on it, such as laser carving
*You can even use it to sharpen your nails.*"


----------



## HungryPanda

My most used iem at the moment is the IMR Acoustics Rah


----------



## gazzington

HungryPanda said:


> My most used iem at the moment is the IMR Acoustics Rah


Mine too


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 15, 2020)

I am getting the DK-2001 so I am think the blessing 2 is a direct competitor in the price range. Should be interesting. Premier Chi fi show down.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> So I had a relization. Just noticing that earphones now a days all sound pretty damn good. I havent really had one that I can say was an absolute fail. Seems SQ is ramping up more and more now a days. I think competing manufacturers are noticing this too. Such competion only means. Better stuff for us.
> 
> No longer do we need to shell out $500 for a great sounding iem. My H40 and TRi I3 has proven to me how good stuff can cost withought spending a ransome. With that being said it is the mid fi realm that is really intriguing. That Blessing 2 is less than the first Blessing. RP being $320 or so. From the looks of it. It should be every bit as good as my IT04 maybe even better which was $500. Heck right now I would actually take my H40 over the IT04.
> 
> Progress is good my friends!


I am loving the TRI I3.   Like all planars I've had, it's just getting better and better with burn in.  

Spending $500+, nevermind $2k+ on a set seems insane to me at the moment with how good these <=$200 pairs are.  If you have a specific sound preference, something has you covered.  Unless you NEED brand new tech, or snake oil, the major, major diminishing returns problem is just absurd.

I thought the it04 was a bargain 18 months ago, now it's absurd to me at $500.


----------



## njam

I'm a bit confused why Blessing 2 is being advertised as 1DD+4BA.
According to image and description there are 1DD and only 2 BA units.

Bass: 10mm paper cone diaphragm coil
Treble unit: Knowles SWFK
Midrange: Softears D-MID-A

Are they counting BA chambers as separate BA units?


----------



## RikudouGoku

looks like 4 to me


----------



## SciOC

njam said:


> I'm a bit confused why Blessing 2 is being advertised as 1DD+4BA.
> According to image and description there are 1DD and only 2 BA units.
> 
> Bass: 10mm paper cone diaphragm coil
> ...


Yes, it's done by everyone.  They count each rod/enclosure as one whether or not they're combined into one unit.  The manufacturers of the BAs do it too so it's standard practice.


----------



## njam (Jan 15, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> looks like 4 to me


2 BA units with 2 chambers each 




SciOC said:


> Yes, it's done by everyone.  They count each rod/enclosure as one whether or not they're combined into one unit.  The manufacturers of the BAs do it too so it's standard practice.


Oh, so basically regular shady marketing practices. Ok.


----------



## Dsnuts

A lot of manufacturers use dual BAs they are actually physically a single BA but has 2 BAs slapped together to form 1 unit. I bet that is what it is. Reason why you see many earphones with crazy BA counts.


----------



## njam

Just noticed that Blessing 2 was available through german Amazon for 309€ and I pulled the trigger.
Let's see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 15, 2020)

I hope to get mines before my Bday next month. I figured since I have never heard a moondrop before might as well be a good hybrid. Fingers crossed it will be a good one.

Moondrop and aliexpress charges more tax for US buyers than for same stuff on ebay by the way.


----------



## njam (Jan 15, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I figured since I have never heard a moondrop before might as well be a good hybrid. Fingers crossed it will be a good one.


Same.
I was torn between the Fearless S8Freedom and Blessing 2 at first, but after reading that Fearless does hiss on most sources, decided to go with Blessing2 instead (also I'm still sceptical about BA-only IEMs without a DD for the lower end. I yet to hear one with a nice bass).


----------



## gazzington

Anybody tried those new thieaudio voyager iems?


----------



## SciOC

njam said:


> 2 BA units with 2 chambers each
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so basically regular shady marketing practices. Ok.


I wouldn't say it's super shady.  Take a look at some of the spec sheets to see the difference.  Both Knowles and sonion publish these.

https://www.knowles.com/subdepartme...e-receivers-and-speakers/subdpt-premium-audio


The difference between 2 single BAs and a double BA it's that they just have one sound output tube instead of two but are mirror images of each other basically.  They are also more sensitive than a single BA.  

I'm not aware of ones that just have one balanced armature driver in a two chambered enclosure ....  THAT would be shady....  But basically it's two units with a shared nozzle/tube.


----------



## njam (Jan 15, 2020)

SciOC said:


> I wouldn't say it's super shady.  Take a look at some of the spec sheets to see the difference.  Both Knowles and sonion publish these.
> https://www.knowles.com/subdepartme...e-receivers-and-speakers/subdpt-premium-audio
> The difference between 2 single BAs and a double BA it's that they just have one sound output tube instead of two but are mirror images of each other basically.  They are also more sensitive than a single BA.
> I'm not aware of ones that just have one balanced armature driver in a two chambered enclosure ....  THAT would be shady....  But basically it's two units with a shared nozzle/tube.


So far I only heard that those were referred as BAs with multiple tweeters/drivers (1BA with dual tweeters for example). It's also what Knowles' and Sonion's product descriptions say.
I think calling tweeters BAs is kind of misleading. It's like saying that i have 2 noses because there are 2 nostrils in it ^_^'


----------



## SciOC

njam said:


> So far I only heard that those were referred as BAs with multiple tweeters/drivers (1BA with dual tweeters for example). It's also what Knowles' and Sonion's product descriptions say.
> Calling tweeters BAs is kind of misleading. It like saying that i have 2 noses because there are 2 nostrils in it ^^'


You're not going to like the idea of coaxial dynamic drivers then either!  Bqeyz bq3, nicehck nx7, etc use this design and call it 2 DD.

I lean the other way, there are two independent drivers making sound, they just share a nozzle, therefore 2 BA or 2 DD.  You're generally regarded to have two testicles even though they're in the same sac but they produce out of one....  Sorry, I'm sure you get the point, first counterpoint to yours I could think of....  

It's all a matter of perspective I guess, I don't think it's inherently misleading like the "planamic" driver or other such items we see from time to time, which are truly marketing exaggerations.


----------



## kukkurovaca

It’s very conventional to count each driver in a unit separately, and would anything differentiate a dual unit from two separate BAs? (Assuming they are not being addressed differently by the crossover, if any)

Plus it’s not as though driver count automatically increases quality. You can’t tell how good something sounds by counting the drivers.


----------



## SciOC

kukkurovaca said:


> It’s very conventional to count each driver in a unit separately, and would anything differentiate a dual unit from two separate BAs? (Assuming they are not being addressed differently by the crossover, if any)
> 
> Plus it’s not as though driver count automatically increases quality. You can’t tell how good something sounds by counting the drivers.


The big difference is the shared output nozzle versus 2 totally separate nozzles.


----------



## njam

SciOC said:


> You're not going to like the idea of coaxial dynamic drivers then either!  Bqeyz bq3, nicehck nx7, etc use this design and call it 2 DD.
> 
> I lean the other way, there are two independent drivers making sound, they just share a nozzle, therefore 2 BA or 2 DD.  You're generally regarded to have two testicles even though they're in the same sac but they produce out of one....  Sorry, I'm sure you get the point, first counterpoint to yours I could think of....
> 
> It's all a matter of perspective I guess, I don't think it's inherently misleading like the "planamic" driver or other such items we see from time to time, which are truly marketing exaggerations.



But that's exactly what I'm saying. You're not being regarded to have 2 sacs, just because there are 2 testicles in it!  LOL
But, like you said, I guess it's all a matter of perspective in this case.


----------



## activatorfly (Jan 15, 2020)

njam said:


> But that's exactly what I'm saying. You're not being regarded to have 2 sacs, just because there are 2 testicles in it!  LOL
> But, like you said, I guess it's all a matter of perspective in this case.


BA lls !!


----------



## Ziggomatic

gazzington said:


> So for a set of iems to use in work so preferably non fatiguing:
> H40
> T800
> Dunu 3001 pro
> ...



I'd stay away from the Shozy unless you are totally immune to (or prefer) sharp treble. I'll throw in a rec around the same price point to replace it on your list, though: The NS Audio NS3 (bass enhanced version). They got hardly any love on head-fi, but reeaaally good for the price. Here's a review.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 15, 2020)

If there are two drivers in there it is a dual. Two drivers is two drivers. Not about perspective if you factually have two countable drivers inside.

That analogy is exactly right though. You have two drivers in one enclosure just like two testicles in one enclosure. Still two. Two things that do an independent job even if together in the same shell. Or sac or whatever. 



Ziggomatic said:


> I'd stay away from the Shozy unless you are totally immune to (or prefer) sharp treble. I'll throw in a rec around the same price point to replace it on your list, though: The NS Audio NS3 (bass enhanced version). They got hardly any love on head-fi, but reeaaally good for the price. Here's a review.



So then your keen to try the Form 1.4 right?? They added three more armatures for your treble enjoyment.  Actually cheaper than I thought it would be at $199.


----------



## SciOC (Jan 15, 2020)

njam said:


> But that's exactly what I'm saying. You're not being regarded to have 2 sacs, just because there are 2 testicles in it!  LOL
> But, like you said, I guess it's all a matter of perspective in this case.


Yeah, but I guess you're talking it to the earphone level then.  It really doesn't matter how many drivers are in it, it's just one earphone even if there are 21 separate BAs


jant71 said:


> If there are two drivers in there it is a dual. Two drivers is two drivers. Not about perspective if you factually have two countable drivers inside.
> 
> That analogy is exactly right though. You have two drivers in one enclosure just like two testicles in one enclosure. Still two. Two things that do an independent job even if together in the same shell. Or sac or whatever.
> 
> ...


So far I'm disappointed that they aren't saying the DD is beryllium like the 1.1.....  seems odd for it not to be.  Explain yourselves shozy!  Lol.


----------



## njam

SciOC said:


> It really doesn't matter how many drivers are in it, it's just one earphone even if there are 21 separate BAs


That is absolutely and 100% correct.
That would be 1 earphone with 2 earpieces and 10.5 separate BAs in each. 

The whole argument is more of a naming thing.
Apparently it's common practice to advertise 1BA unit which consists of 2 tweeters as 2BA units.
Even though its still 1 BA with 2 tweeters in it.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 15, 2020)

njam said:


> That is absolutely and 100% correct.
> That would be 1 earphone with 2 earpieces and 10.5 separate BAs in each.
> 
> The whole argument is more of a naming thing.
> ...



Not quite. It is one "driver" but a dual so it has two BA inside of it. A dual always has two BA inside and a single has one BA. Each speaker is a BA so each tweeter is a BA so 2 BA. Units or drivers have BA inside. The whole unit is not a BA, BA's are what is inside the unit.

Knowles using "driver" confuses since we usually use drivers to mean each speaker and not the unit but just take it a Balanced Armature Driver meaning a whole unit with BA inside. Then they tell you dual so you know how many BA are inside of the driver/unit.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> So I had a relization. Just noticing that earphones now a days all sound pretty damn good. I havent really had one that I can say was an absolute fail. Seems SQ is ramping up more and more now a days. I think competing manufacturers are noticing this too. Such competion only means. Better stuff for us.
> 
> No longer do we need to shell out $500 for a great sounding iem. My H40 and TRi I3 has proven to me how good stuff can cost withought spending a ransome. With that being said it is the mid fi realm that is really intriguing. That Blessing 2 is less than the first Blessing. RP being $320 or so. From the looks of it. It should be every bit as good as my IT04 maybe even better which was $500. Heck right now I would actually take my H40 over the IT04.
> 
> Progress is good my friends!


My sentiments EXACTLY! Which is the very reason why I've been able to get back into this audio hobby. It's no longer necessary to spend $500+ on great sounding gear, when there's so much available nowadays for much less. For guys like me, who don't have huge amounts of $ to spend on audio gear, these new lower priced products allow me to try multiple sets to get great sound with different flavors/sound signatures. Oh, how I wish I could have been able to afford to do that 20 years ago, with my 2 channel speaker setup. I had to constantly sell or trade in my gear, to experience different sound signatures. Now, with so many reasonably priced iems, dac/amps, daps available (not to mention the plethora of good cables at affordable prices), it's really a great time to be into audio.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I convinced myself to take one for the sake of discovery. Should have my Blessing 2 in a few weeks I hope. Earphone just calls out my name. Had to do it.


You rock, bro! Can't wait for your opinions on these. I have Moondrop KPE (also KXXS...soon to be gifted away next week to my son for his 18th birthday). I wasn't originally too enthused by the original Blessing, based on the review of BGGAR. I think the A8 might have been more to my preference...but still way out of my price range. Curious to find out how the Blessing2 stacks up with some of the other stuff you got. Right now, I'm leaning towards a Dunu DM480, but what I'd really like (and something I don't have yet), is a good all BA set, that comes in at around $200.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have the TSMR-3 pros incoming. Supposedly a really good 3BA set. I was impressed by how good the TSMR-2 was so this should be an interesting one in the price range.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 16, 2020)

jant71 said:


> People on the Tri-brid kick right now and there is a TWS that follows... https://penonaudio.com/geekfly-gf8....KfKDC8SOFAWlnqKaqaLxWFl8PrWBRJpP_KHhm5b681hcY
> 
> Dynamic/BA/ceramic dual Piezo 4 driver with a twist to only implement certain driver combos to get certain sound profiles....
> 
> ...


Just tested the Geekfly GF8. First thought is the implementation is definitely intriguing for a true wireless. After listening to the GF8 different modes, I am very impressed by the sound. For the sound, I will choose the GF8 over my Sony WF-1000XM3.


----------



## SBranson

gazzington said:


> Anybody tried those new thieaudio voyager iems?



x2...,  If it weren’t for the shrouded 2 pin connector I would probably blind buy the voyager3.  Wish it was pain old 2 pin.


----------



## praxis22

Got the QKZ VK4 recently. Really good bass and lively performance all round. In A/B testing last night the VK4 replaced the Shoer Tape in the box of IEM's I carry. Costs around 10 euro. Brightly coloured or grey. I'm using big vinyls and the cable that came with okki OH10's recommended.


----------



## peter123

What a great welcome home after a business trip:


Dunu DM-480 and Titan 6

KBEAR Knight and Diamond 
 
Tri I3

Now the only difficulty is to decide what to bring on my weekend trip


----------



## HungryPanda

peter123 said:


> What a great welcome home after a business trip:
> 
> Dunu DM-480 and Titan 6
> 
> ...


Nice haul


----------



## Dsnuts

Gonna take a guess but I have a feeling them Tri I3 might surprise you the most out of that haul. Dem Planar mids. Can't be duplicated with any other driver and I know you like your mids. Look forward to your take on them and the others. 

Your gonna need something like this to burn everything in at the same time.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Gonna take a guess but I have a feeling them Tri I3 might surprise you the most out of that haul. Dem Planar mids. Can't be duplicated with any other driver and I know you like your mids. Look forward to your take on them and the others.
> 
> Your gonna need something like this to burn everything in at the same time.



LOL! 
I actually came home late last night and the I3 was the only of them that got delivered to my house (I had to pick up the rest at my local post office today). So I've used the I3 for several hours in the office today and they're indeed a mighty good pair of IEM's.

By now I've also used the Diamond and Titan 6 for a couple of hours each and they're both very good as well. I'm very pleasantly surprised by the T6 that has a tuning that's normally not my cup of tea but despite that I get goose bumps from them with several songs, talk about timber and rich sound.

You said it yourself, this is indeed a good time to be in this hobby


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> Gonna take a guess but I have a feeling them Tri I3 might surprise you the most out of that haul. Dem Planar mids. Can't be duplicated with any other driver and I know you like your mids. Look forward to your take on them and the others.
> 
> Your gonna need something like this to burn everything in at the same time.


Where do you get that from? I need one!


----------



## Dsnuts

You need to check the logo on the center of that thing. Lol.


----------



## NoshiSenpai

praxis22 said:


> Got the QKZ VK4 recently. Really good bass and lively performance all round. In A/B testing last night the VK4 replaced the Shoer Tape in the box of IEM's I carry. Costs around 10 euro. Brightly coloured or grey. I'm using big vinyls and the cable that came with okki OH10's recommended.



Replaced the Shuoer Tape? Wow, I just ordered the QKZ VK4 on AliExpress for about $10 US. Do you happen to have BLON BL-03 or Tin T4? If you do could you compare VK4 to them?


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> LOL!
> I actually came home late last night and the I3 was the only of them that got delivered to my house (I had to pick up the rest at my local post office today). So I've used the I3 for several hours in the office today and they're indeed a mighty good pair of IEM's.
> 
> By now I've also used the Diamond and Titan 6 for a couple of hours each and they're both very good as well. I'm very pleasantly surprised by the T6 that has a tuning that's normally not my cup of tea but despite that I get goose bumps from them with several songs, talk about timber and rich sound.
> ...



Looking forward for a comparison between your new i3 and your beloved A6!


----------



## courierdriver

HungryPanda said:


> Nice haul


Yes, indeed! Only thing I can afford out of the bunch is the DM 480. Funny thing is: it's the one I find most intriguing. I like my DD earphones that I have alot. But I've been recently looking at getting something different...a configuration that I don't already have. I WAS looking for a good all BA set...but everything that interests me is more than I can afford. Then I see this DM 480, and I'm thinking...dual DD'S??!! Now, THAT'S something unique, that I don't have. And the price is within my wheelhouse. Thinking I might get a set of these next.


----------



## DynamicEars

courierdriver said:


> Yes, indeed! Only thing I can afford out of the bunch is the DM 480. Funny thing is: it's the one I find most intriguing. I like my DD earphones that I have alot. But I've been recently looking at getting something different...a configuration that I don't already have. I WAS looking for a good all BA set...but everything that interests me is more than I can afford. Then I see this DM 480, and I'm thinking...dual DD'S??!! Now, THAT'S something unique, that I don't have. And the price is within my wheelhouse. Thinking I might get a set of these next.



think of the goodness of DDs, yes coherency and timbre and moving air bass. think of the DDs lack compared to BAs, yes the technicalities, separation, soundstage, imaging, now these are compensated. And fullness, never miss a note especially on bass usually. Pretty good IEM in my opinion, non fatiguing. Basshead will like them more together with balance seeker. But for treblehead, although they have good sparkles you may craving for more extension and boost on highs


----------



## Dsnuts

Never tried one of these NF audio NA1 not to be confused with NS Audio.

My previous statement of how SQ has ramped up with in ears now days. Case in point. These sound damn good single dynamic. Just finished up my write up for the KB Ear Diamond and then I just opened the box for these. NA1 dual cavity moving coil. tesla double magnet circuit. Very good clarity, excellent detail from treble to bass. Imaging is fantastic.I can tell resolution is excellent on these.

These are going to give my IT01S some problems. Lol. These are next in my review que but I have to say these are impressive they sound great out of the box. I get to know these things for a couple of weeks till I get the DK2001. I feel I am at the worlds best buffet and I just got handed some premium spare ribs!

Speaking of NF audio. These just popped onto Penon site





 NA-2  RP is only $100. Might have to try these too. If these sound just as good as the NA1. These might be a serious contender at $100. https://penonaudio.com/nf-audio-na2.html


----------



## davidmolliere

Dsnuts said:


> Never tried one of these NF audio NA1 not to be confused with NS Audio.My previous statement of how SQ has ramped up with in ears now days. Case in point. These sound damn good single dynamic. Just finished up my write up for the KB Ear Diamond and then I just opened the box for these. NA1 dual cavity moving coil. tesla double magnet circuit. Very good clarity, excellent detail from treble to bass. Imaging is fantastic.I can tell resolution is excellent on these



Indeed the NA1 are a very clear sounding IEM with a high level of detail retrieval, leaner mids and a bass with a sub bass tilt with great extension. And indeed imaging is pinpoint precise. I found them a lot of fun on modern pop and EDM, but I like a bit more lower mids in general for most other genres. I don't know where you're at, but they need serious burn in... the sub bass on these is really something extension is top tier both ways actually.


----------



## praxis22

NoshiSenpai said:


> Replaced the Shuoer Tape? Wow, I just ordered the QKZ VK4 on AliExpress for about $10 US. Do you happen to have BLON BL-03 or Tin T4? If you do could you compare VK4 to them?



I have both the BLON and the T4. However...

I carry a lot of IEM's on a daily basis. Currently, the BLON, the T4, the Vk4 and the OH10, and I'm actually using the P1 as my daily driver, (not in a box) as the ES100 Mk2 twin DAC Bluetooth receiver is doing all kinds of good stuff to it. Even moreso when passed through the LittleBear B4-X tube amp. So I did some A/B testing. The Tape just came off as too analytical for where my head is right now. So I swapped it out for the VK4. as it's big bouncy, lively & FUN, for when I want that. 

Personally, I would say that the BLON is more of a serious listen. Bass heavy but composed. While the T4 is technically better, but I find it a bit sibilant at the volumes I like. So I need to put it through the tube to calm it down. Technically the OH10 is better than all of them. But the paradox of choice means it gets listened too infrequently, and then I think, "Damn, this is good" and then I pick my IEM for the next day...


----------



## marcusd

Just posted some initial impressions out of the box for the new iBasso AM05 - a 5 BA driver universal. Reasonable price to performance for me.

https://headfonics.com/2020/01/ibasso-am05-first-contact/


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 17, 2020)

davidmolliere said:


> Indeed the NA1 are a very clear sounding IEM with a high level of detail retrieval, leaner mids and a bass with a sub bass tilt with great extension. And indeed imaging is pinpoint precise. I found them a lot of fun on modern pop and EDM, but I like a bit more lower mids in general for most other genres. I don't know where you're at, but they need serious burn in... the sub bass on these is really something extension is top tier both ways actually.



I have them in my ears as I am typing. Took them off the burner.  Don't know if you ever heard the Beyer Xelentos but that is what these kinda remind me of. That sub bass quantity is of similar emphasis. Treble extension here as well as the way imaging is. These make for perfect low volume listening due to that hyper detail.

Oh by the way. So it looks like I will be getting the NA2s. Will let eveyone know how those are in comparison to the NA1. If those have 90% of the detail of the NA1s for about half the price. Those are gonna be a contender for best in ear for $100 easily.


----------



## audio123

Chaining some DDHiFi adapters with DDHiFi IEM for fun 
DDHiFi IEM -> SL40A -> CL25A -> DJ44A -> DJ44B -> DJ44A -> DJ44C
Great adapters I must say, love the form factor.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Dsnuts

What earphones are those?


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> What earphones are those?


It is DDHiFi own IEM. Not sure if it will be released to the public in the future. Cheers!


----------



## NoshiSenpai

praxis22 said:


> I have both the BLON and the T4. However...
> 
> I carry a lot of IEM's on a daily basis. Currently, the BLON, the T4, the Vk4 and the OH10, and I'm actually using the P1 as my daily driver, (not in a box) as the ES100 Mk2 twin DAC Bluetooth receiver is doing all kinds of good stuff to it. Even moreso when passed through the LittleBear B4-X tube amp. So I did some A/B testing. The Tape just came off as too analytical for where my head is right now. So I swapped it out for the VK4. as it's big bouncy, lively & FUN, for when I want that.
> 
> Personally, I would say that the BLON is more of a serious listen. Bass heavy but composed. While the T4 is technically better, but I find it a bit sibilant at the volumes I like. So I need to put it through the tube to calm it down. Technically the OH10 is better than all of them. But the paradox of choice means it gets listened too infrequently, and then I think, "Damn, this is good" and then I pick my IEM for the next day...



Thanks for the response. Good info, I've looked at all these IEMs. I'm a firm believer that just because it's *technically *better doesn't mean it's fun. That's interesting about the T4, I ordered it off of drop, I'm currently using the FiiO BTR5 with the BL-03, what you described about the VK4 is why I went for it aside from price. I'll have to keep the LittleBear B4-X in mind, I've been eyeballing for months now. I just need a bit of a break from the BL-03, I have the KZ ZS6 but I can't say I'm a fan of them, I've modded them and what not, I just don't enjoy the sound they're going for.


----------



## SBranson

Was planning to order the ThieAudio Voyager 3 today but Linsoul is closed for the holidays.  No point ordering now.


----------



## gazzington

SBranson said:


> Was planning to order the ThieAudio Voyager 3 today but Linsoul is closed for the holidays.  No point ordering now.


Noticed on the introduction thread someone on this forum has had a bad time with linsoul


----------



## SBranson

gazzington said:


> Noticed on the introduction thread someone on this forum has had a bad time with linsoul



I’ve had good dealings with Linsoul but I didn’t see any mention on their site of a shut down for New Year.  I saw it on the Penon site so I asked at Linsoul and they just said that today is their last day and wouldn’t confirm whether or not if an order today would ship or just sit for the 2 weeks.  So I didn’t order.


----------



## gazzington

SBranson said:


> I’ve had good dealings with Linsoul but I didn’t see any mention on their site of a shut down for New Year.  I saw it on the Penon site so I asked at Linsoul and they just said that today is their last day and wouldn’t confirm whether or not if an order today would ship or just sit for the 2 weeks.  So I didn’t order.


They should have been able to confirm one way or the other. You did the right thing


----------



## silverfishla

NoshiSenpai said:


> Thanks for the response. Good info, I've looked at all these IEMs. I'm a firm believer that just because it's *technically *better doesn't mean it's fun. That's interesting about the T4, I ordered it off of drop, I'm currently using the FiiO BTR5 with the BL-03, what you described about the VK4 is why I went for it aside from price. I'll have to keep the LittleBear B4-X in mind, I've been eyeballing for months now. I just need a bit of a break from the BL-03, I have the KZ ZS6 but I can't say I'm a fan of them, I've modded them and what not, I just don't enjoy the sound they're going for.


I have a little bear B4 and I must say, the BLO3 sound amazing out of the tube amp.  They were meant for each other.  Make sure you’ve got a player with a nice line out.  I use an Acmee MF01 that has a very nice sounding line out into the little bear.


----------



## Dsnuts

DK-2001. These things look Dope on a rope. 
Just threw them in my ears. They sound as good as they look. Treble shimmers,  Smooth, detailed, lush, mids sound liquid. Bass got thump with the right amount of aggression. Very comfy in the ear. Gonna keep listening to these tonight. New DUNU got it going on fellas.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> DK-2001. These things look Dope on a rope.
> Just threw them in my ears. They sound as good as they look. Treble shimmers,  Smooth, detailed, lush, mids sound liquid. Bass got thump with the right amount of aggression. Very comfy in the ear. Gonna keep listening to these tonight. New DUNU got it going on fellas.



Absolutely want to hear the comparison with H40 and i3


----------



## mochill




----------



## ShakeThoseCans

unifutomaki said:


> I've been truly enamoured with my TFZ T2 Galaxy after several days of extensive listening.
> 
> As for the non-auditory aspects, the box presentation is professionally done - easily as good as or better than what you'd find from one of the established brands at this price range (no Oppoty, thanks), with the only miss being the white carrying pouch that is stiffer than I would like and smells of chemical fumes (it's gone back into the box). The earbuds are small and surprisingly dense for their size, but sit snugly in my ear with the largest narrow-bore tips attached. The cable is just fine the way it is: brushed metal plug, built-in cable tie, smooth and pliable to the touch (such a breath of fresh air coming from the KZ), a Y-split that isn't too low, no annoying tangles and pre-formed ear hooks that were somewhat stiff and non-compliant out of the box but seem to be getting better with use.
> 
> When I ordered these, I figured that the T2 would represent an effective benchmark against which I would be able to compare other budget ChiFi offerings against (sub-USD100 let's say), and it hasn't disappointed on that front. This is my new everyday carry.



Haha, yes. I noticed that the plastic carrying pouch of the Galaxy had a "New IEM Smell." I was going to list it as such when selling it, but after leaving it out for a few days, the smell mostly dissipated.

So I gave up on selling the T2 

It's also worth noting, for those whom are interested in box presentation, that I think the lettering on the clear plastic cover of the case is starting to fade a little. The black, and especially the red lettering, doesn't look quite as vibrant as I remember it a year ago.


----------



## audio123

My take on the QDC Uranus. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## audio123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Due to many enquiries on Dunu DK-2001 vs ISN H40, for the soundstage, the H40 is bigger for both width and depth. The treble on the H40 is more extended with extra sparkle. The midrange on the DK-2001 is more forward and there is a leaner presentation. The bass on the H40 is fuller with greater impact while the DK-2001 has a more agile expression. Honestly, they are very competent IEMs so it boils down to individual preference.


----------



## Dsnuts

audio123 said:


> My take on the QDC Uranus. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!






Unfortunate naming scheme but hey as long as it sounds good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Due to many enquiries on Dunu DK-2001 vs ISN H40, for the soundstage, the H40 is bigger for both width and depth. The treble on the H40 is more extended with extra sparkle. The midrange on the DK-2001 is more forward and there is a leaner presentation. The bass on the H40 is fuller with greater impact while the DK-2001 has a more agile expression. Honestly, they are very competent IEMs so it boils down to individual preference.


What about details? and tightness/speed in bass?


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> What about details? and tightness/speed in bass?


For details, they are really close, I wouldn't say one is better than another. The DK-2001 has a slightly more agile low end. Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts

Beryllium coated dynamic and a large one. I put the DK2001 on my burn in station last night. Had one piece in my right ear. Turned on my old burn in tracks. Forgot the volume was a bit high. Bass note out of the gate about blew my brains out with some thumping bass. I have yet to hear a Dunu phone with any type of lacking in the way of bass. 

I bet their tuner is a bass head.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Beryllium coated dynamic and a large one. I put the DK2001 on my burn in station last night. Had one piece in my right ear. Turned on my old burn in tracks. Forgot the volume was a bit high. Bass note out of the gate about blew my brains out with some thumping bass. I have yet to hear a Dunu phone with any type of lacking in the way of bass.
> 
> I bet their tuner is a bass head.


What about the Dk3001 Pro? you getting it?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What about the Dk3001 Pro? you getting it?



DK3001 pro looks good. I just bought a Blessing 2 so that is where my funds went. I am an equal opportunity enthusiast. Each brand poses a different take on sound so I actually liking having an example of a manufacturers sound from different brands for my collection. 

As I am starting to write more reviews I have discovered brands I have never heard of like NF audio Tansio Mirai and ISN- Thanks to Penon, that actually is outdoing a lot of the premier brands in the market. Hate to admit it but I am no longer the AT JVC superfan like my avatar would suggest. Haven't been for a while actually. The stuff you can buy for what their entry level earphones cost is mind blowingly better at the same cost level. 

I lost interest in what AT has been doing as the brand simply don't have any real value now a days. Hate to say it but Chi fi has passed them in value a long time ago.  I have no idea what is new with AT now a days but it will take a revolutionary sound from them at a real nice price for me to start looking at their stuff again that is for certain. In any case. 

I feel I am learning more about the industry in trying out different brands as well. I think brands that know their competition and what they are going up against will be the ones to make the moves. Because SQ has ramped up so much for any given phone at all levels now. You would be foolish not to know what your facing against. It will be the small brands that know what they are facing up against vs the big brands if you think about it. 

​


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of reviews. This was my write up on the KB EAR Diamonds. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#review-23166 Posted this last night.

When I was snapping up AT phones left n right a long time ago. The SQ of the Diamond would have easily been in the $300 range if it was made by AT or even JVC. No exaggeration.


----------



## kamifipy

Anybody care to share comparison of kbear diamond vs tri 3


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> DK3001 pro looks good. I just bought a Blessing 2 so that is where my funds went. I am an equal opportunity enthusiast. Each brand poses a different take on sound so I actually liking having an example of a manufacturers sound from different brands for my collection.
> 
> As I am starting to write more reviews I have discovered brands I have never heard of like NF audio and ISN- Thanks to Penon, that actually is outdoing a lot of the premier brands in the market. Hate to admit it but I am no longer the AT JVC superfan like my avatar would suggest. Haven't been for a while actually. The stuff you can buy for what their entry level earphones cost is mind blowingly better at the same cost level.
> 
> ...


AT = Audio Technica? I just tried their latest flagship ATH-IEX1, very disappointed by it due to poor resolution & tuning, a far cry from their legendary CK10.


----------



## jant71

I'll buy into HBB saying that the Tape has more detail/resolving than all the DUNU 2001/3001/4001 and when the right cable is on them the most satisfying bass and PRaT and enjoyment. Though tape with it's housing does have and condensation problem. So, I'll just say Earbridge magnetostatic/dynamic combo driver FTW! That is still my favorite.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> I'll buy into HBB saying that the Tape has more detail/resolving than all the DUNU 2001/3001/4001 and when the right cable is on them the most satisfying bass and PRaT and enjoyment. Though tape with it's housing does have and condensation problem. So, I'll just say Earbridge magnetostatic/dynamic combo driver FTW! That is still my favorite.


Wonder how much of that detail is actually "real" since it has that atrocious 3,5k peak....


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> AT = Audio Technica? I just tried their latest flagship ATH-IEX1, very disappointed by it due to poor resolution & tuning, a far cry from their legendary CK10.



All they had to do was update the CK10 with their cables connectors and a good dynamic and they would have kicked ass. Not sure why they don't realize they have something and build on it. Even JVC with the CNT. Keep it and build. Yet we have Vsonic who runs the biocellulose into the ground and sticks with that till it is old and stale and they never quite perfected it. Still 2020 version of the GR07 which is now kind of a low value at $99.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> All they had to do was update the CK10 with their cables connectors and a good dynamic and they would have kicked ass. Not sure why they don't realize they have something and build on it. Even JVC with the CNT. Keep it and build. Yet we have Vsonic who runs the biocellulose into the ground and sticks with that till it is old and stale and they never quite perfected it. Still 2020 version of the GR07 which is now kind of a low value at $99.


Agreed. The CK10 till now is still ATH best IEM hence its legendary status. Not sure how the GR07 2020 sounds like but will give it a go in the future.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 18, 2020)

kamifipy said:


> Anybody care to share comparison of kbear diamond vs tri 3



TRi I3 is playing at a different level sonically. Diamond is a solid single dynamic in ear that has a safe tuning a bit relaxed in sonics minus bass but has good timbre and imaging.  The Tri I3 sound like speakers in your ears. Completely different level in sound stage and depth. One of the absolute best mids I have heard to date on anything. Full low rumbly sub bass. Clean treble that is also non fatiguing. I like em both but Tri I3 scales even better with amps and cable swaps. Has more head room for sound expansion. The only few quibbles I have on the Tri I3 is that the housing is one of the larger universal designs out there. Might not fit smaller ears. The mmcx on them are just standard and nothing that seems reinforced. Gotta be careful when you are trying to do cable swaps.

Diamonds housing is much smaller and is more comfy in comparison. But if your interested in which one has the grander sound it is the Tri I3. One of the best at any cost that I have heard actually. 

I haven't done a head to head against my Solaris yet but sound stage is similar to them which the Solaris is known for.


----------



## kamifipy

Dsnuts said:


> TRi I3 is playing at a different level sonically. Diamond is a solid single dynamic in ear that has a safe tuning a bit relaxed in sonics minus bass but has good timbre and imaging.  The Tri I3 sound like speakers in your ears. Completely different level in sound stage and depth. One of the absolute best mids I have heard to date on anything. Full low rumbly sub bass. Clean treble that is also non fatiguing. I like em both but Tri I3 scales even better with amps and cable swaps. Has more head room for sound expansion. The only few quibbles I have on the Tri I3 is that the housing is one of the larger universal designs out there. Might not fit smaller ears. The mmcx on them are just standard and nothing that seems reinforced. Gotta be careful when you are trying to do cable swaps.
> 
> Diamonds housing is much smaller and is more comfy in comparison. But if your interested in which one has the grander sound it is the Tri I3. One of the best at any cost that I have heard actually.
> 
> I haven't done a head to head against my Solaris yet but sound stage is similar to them which the Solaris is known for.


Thanks for the detail explanation I guess I know will one I am heading for soon


----------



## SBranson

Has anyone by chance been in contact with Linsoul in the last couple days? I think they are on holiday but I'm not sure if they are completely closed, even to customer service, or if they are just ignoring me..
I'm getting electrical shocks from the right earpiece of my BLON-03.  I've tried another cable and it seemed to work for a short while but it's started again.


----------



## CopperFox

SBranson said:


> Has anyone by chance been in contact with Linsoul in the last couple days? I think they are on holiday but I'm not sure if they are completely closed, even to customer service, or if they are just ignoring me..
> I'm getting electrical shocks from the right earpiece of my BLON-03.  I've tried another cable and it seemed to work for a short while but it's started again.



I asked this from their customer service chat yesterday and they said they will be closed and not shipping until end of Chinese New Year holiday. Don't know if the customer service will be active.


----------



## SBranson

CopperFox said:


> I asked this from their customer service chat yesterday and they said they will be closed and not shipping until end of Chinese New Year holiday. Don't know if the customer service will be active.



Thanks..


----------



## Dsnuts

You know what Chinese new years is like. It is a bit like when you was 20 years old. Can't hang with the teen crowd. Can't go to the clubs and bars either. Just have to wait for a year so you can hang with the 21 and over crowd. Lol. 

Joking aside. I wish the US celebrated Chinese New years. Then I would have half a month off instead of one day. I like Chinese new years better.


----------



## courierdriver

CopperFox said:


> I asked this from their customer service chat yesterday and they said they will be closed and not shipping until end of Chinese New Year holiday. Don't know if the customer service will be active.


Sounds about right, because that was the same scenario last year. Many people were bitching about how they ordered stuff from Aliexpress, and it took extra time to get shipped out to the west because of Chinese New Year. Many were complaining that they ordered their items and it took longer for them to arrive (even though the sellers on Aliexpress, Linsoul, Penon, etc. did in fact mention it in their shipping details).


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> You know what Chinese new years is like. It is a bit like when you was 20 years old. Can't hang with the teen crowd. Can't go to the clubs and bars either. Just have to wait for a year so you can hang with the 21 and over crowd. Lol.
> 
> Joking aside. I wish the US celebrated Chinese New years. Then I would have half a month off instead of one day. I like Chinese new years better.


Yeah, but you gotta also remember that their work days are alot longer than is typical in our Western society. Factory type workers (and those companies/sellers on Aliexpress that we buy from) work minimum 12 hour days. Some work more like 16 hours, and sleep a few hours per shift at the jobsite. And they're not exactly making union wages either. They don't get alot of time off, so my heart goes out to them. This is the one time of year where they can rest and relax at home with their families.


----------



## audio123

Quite curious how ISN H40 will perform with high end cables so decided to pair it with my PW Monile 4 Wire Shielding Version out of my iBasso DX220 and I am glad to try it, extremely impressed. Really cannot think of any IEM at this price point that is capable of such scaling as good as the H40. Brilliant!


----------



## PaganDL

Dsnuts said:


> You know what Chinese new years is like. It is a bit like when you was 20 years old. Can't hang with the teen crowd. Can't go to the clubs and bars either. Just have to wait for a year so you can hang with the 21 and over crowd. Lol.
> 
> Joking aside. I wish the US celebrated Chinese New years. Then I would have half a month off instead of one day. I like Chinese new years better.




@Dsnuts,

Unless you're in China, the month off only applies, most other Asian countries with Chinese communities don't get that long, if you're lucky, maybe 5 to 10 days, average is 3 at best.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## PaganDL

Dsnuts said:


> DK3001 pro looks good. I just bought a Blessing 2 so that is where my funds went. I am an equal opportunity enthusiast. Each brand poses a different take on sound so I actually liking having an example of a manufacturers sound from different brands for my collection.
> 
> As I am starting to write more reviews I have discovered brands I have never heard of like NF audio Tansio Mirai and ISN- Thanks to Penon, that actually is outdoing a lot of the premier brands in the market. Hate to admit it but I am no longer the AT JVC superfan like my avatar would suggest. Haven't been for a while actually. The stuff you can buy for what their entry level earphones cost is mind blowingly better at the same cost level.
> 
> ...




Hi @Dsnuts,

You're not missing much or anything at all from AT, have no clue about JVC but agree the AT boat sailed away long past without them...
Also, some retailers are still told by AT a lot of their higher end gear can't be demo & has been this way for some time which is a shame...
Subjectively & personally, AT seems to be in the mindset Nintendo still is with some of their products, eg multiple variations on Mario, etc, Sony too but that might just be a cultural thing though I don't want to rock the proverbial by saying that...simply an observation...nothing more.

Just my 2 cents on to other matters, I also agree it's good a lot of companies, especially from China are emerging with more good gear than bad at highly competitive price points so even with the exchange rate high on my end given I'm outside US & Europe, it is possibly more worthwhile than not...
Other Asian brands seem to be doing well but haven't tried many from others outside China so can't comment on those...

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## cqtek (Jan 19, 2020)

For those who are looking for a warm profile, linear mids and sharp trebles with sparkle and a lot of clarity, here I link my humble opinion, about the Magaosi V3.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-v3.24147/reviews#review-23172


----------



## Carlsan (Jan 19, 2020)

I lost interest in what AT has been doing as the brand simply don't have any real value now a days. Hate to say it but Chi fi has passed them in value a long time ago. I have no idea what is new with AT now a days but it will take a revolutionary sound from them at a real nice price for me to start looking at their stuff again that is for certain. said:
			
		

> [COLOR=rgb(20, 20, 20)
> ....
> I lost interest in what AT has been doing as the brand simply don't have any real value now a days. Hate to say it but Chi fi has passed them in value a long time ago.  I have no idea what is new with AT now a days but it will take a revolutionary sound from them at a real nice price for me to start looking at their stuff again that is for certain. In any case. [/FONT]
> ...
> ...



Perhaps they are becoming serious again.
https://www.headfonia.com/audio-technica-athiex1-firstlook/


----------



## Vapour Trail

audio123 said:


> My take on the QDC Uranus. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


sounds interesting. how would you compare it to the OH10?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 19, 2020)

Carlsan said:


> Perhaps they are becoming serious again.
> https://www.headfonia.com/audio-technica-athiex1-firstlook/


  Oh yea AT always has nice looking stuff. Their use of titanium metal and the allure of a shiny new flagship. Most definitely hanging fruit. For the cost I bet there are $500 earphones that are being sold right now that have a better sound. That wouldn't surprise me one bit.

IF AT gave me a $1200 flagship earphone to review I am sure I will bend my ways and learn to like it myself. I would take that initial view with much grain. However that guy did clue in on some sound quarks on his impressions. I am sure it sounds good. It better for the cost but. As of now I have no reason to even be remotely interested in those. They need to prove that they can come out with a $130 phone that trounces earphones that cost 3X the cost. Then maybe I can be interested.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I created an NF audio impressions thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nf-audio-impression-thread.923589/ 

NA1s been in my ears and I have to say these are thread worthy. I will be writing a review on these but for now subscribe to the NF audio thread as I will post some impressions of the new NA2 on there as well. Should have my NA2 next week.


----------



## alexandros a (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> So I had a relization. Just noticing that earphones now a days all sound pretty damn good. I havent really had one that I can say was an absolute fail. Seems SQ is ramping up more and more now a days. I think competing manufacturers are noticing this too. Such competion only means. Better stuff for us.
> 
> No longer do we need to shell out $500 for a great sounding iem. My H40 and TRi I3 has proven to me how good stuff can sound withought spending a ransome. With that being said it is the mid fi realm that is really intriguing. That Blessing 2 is less than the first Blessing. RP being $320 or so. From the looks of it. It should be every bit as good as my IT04 maybe even better which was $500. Heck right now I would actually take my H40 over the IT04.
> 
> Progress is good my friends!


I would add to this Shuoer Singer. Ammmmazing for $75. I actually prefer it to Tape and haven't listened to either it04 or H40 since I've got it 48 hours ago. Most interesting that today I have a-b comparison to my beloved Sony N3ap and OMG! This one does everything that N3ap is famous for, and does  most of it better. Better bass with deep rumble & no bloated midbass, better treble than Sonys Magnesium BA Super Twitter.
The only possible complain would be that it's FR is V-shaped and mids are more prominent on N3. But the soundstage is better on Singer. (That is with NiceHCK 4 core spc for $8 which I prefer to stock one). 
Sound signature is similar to Tape, but with upper mids less emphasized (maybe that also gives Tape an edge on sound stage)


----------



## Carlsan

Yeah that Singer, with a Electrostatic and a Dynamic driver, has me curious. Cheap enough for a quick purchase as well.


----------



## Owludio

BTW it comes with 3 tuning nozzles that I didn't experiment with yet. Using it with default one with no dampening inside. Attached rubber wings from old Sony TWS. Singer is pretty comfy and smaller than picture would suggest.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> DK-2001. These things look Dope on a rope.
> Just threw them in my ears. They sound as good as they look. Treble shimmers,  Smooth, detailed, lush, mids sound liquid. Bass got thump with the right amount of aggression. Very comfy in the ear. Gonna keep listening to these tonight. New DUNU got it going on fellas.


How is isolation on Dunu? FH7 is double-vented and isolation was a fail for me. Any comparisons appreciated!


----------



## Dsnuts

Isolation is not the best on the DK2001 it is about average. Not great but not bad either. I took them to my local Best buy today actually and tried them out and about. Did a great job but it does let in some ambient noise. Them dark circles on the housing is a grill for venting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Rediscovering a Head-fi classic in the RE600s. Wonderfully near-neutral signature that provides a top tier listening experience, hindered only by a very lame cable. 

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## audio123 (Jan 19, 2020)

Vapour Trail said:


> sounds interesting. how would you compare it to the OH10?


The Uranus is warmer sounding and it has a more laid-back presentation.



Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea AT always has nice looking stuff. Their use of titanium metal and the allure of a shiny new flagship. Most definitely hanging fruit. For the cost I bet there are $500 earphones that are being sold right now that have a better sound. That wouldn't surprise me one bit.
> 
> IF AT gave me a $1200 flagship earphone to review I am sure I will bend my ways and learn to like it myself. I would take that initial view with much grain. However that guy did clue in on some sound quarks on his impressions. I am sure it sounds good. It better for the cost but. As of now I have no reason to even be remotely interested in those. They need to prove that they can come out with a $130 phone that trounces earphones that cost 3X the cost. Then maybe I can be interested.


Yea you are right about "For the cost I bet there are $500 earphones that are being sold right now that have a better sound". Personally, I have tried the ATH-IEX1 for a long session and not impressed at all. Just not what I would expect from a flagship TOTL IEM due to its poor resolution and quirky tuning.


----------



## bogginhead

Has anyone seen the Vsonic GR07 32ohm RED version?  It's on Ali and I've asked Vsonic if it's the bass version / classic / or new version but haven't been able to get a response.  Anyone here have any idea on which one it could be?  Also, is the GR07 a good choice for someone looking for strong bass /midbass / mids?


----------



## Owludio

Owludio said:


> BTW it comes with 2 tuning nozzles that I didn't experiment with yet. Using it with default one with no dampening inside. Attached rubber wings from old Sony TWS. Singer is pretty comfy and smaller than picture would suggest.
> Edited number of nozzles, assumed it was standard 3 until I got to it finally...oops


----------



## alexandros a

alexandros a said:


>


I ll do my best to write down my first review on these guys soon enough
Interesting though having both BR5 & BR5/MK II revised version from Rose Technics how those compare to both of them.....


----------



## SciOC

I know this thread is mostly about individual models, but I had a wow experience with a plug-in DSP option through hiby music.

While messing around with settings on my hiby 6 pro, I updated my long overlooked plugins in hiby music.

I don't know if this is hiby only or what but the plug-in  "efotech uspatializer" provides a really entrancing surround effect.  Much more so than any other DSP/EQ seeing i've played with so far. There's no real loss of quality but a very, very different listening experience spatially.   It'll be fun to listen to this on different sets, right now, with the TRI I3 it's a really fun effect, akin to making everything sound like a binaural recording.....


----------



## audio123

alexandros a said:


> I ll do my best to write down my first review on these guys soon enough
> Interesting though having both BR5 & BR5/MK II revised version from Rose Technics how those compare to both of them.....


Have covered it on page 4, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/12/09/ibasso-am05/4/. I prefer AM05 over BR5 MKII.


----------



## alexandros a (Jan 20, 2020)

audio123
me too ....AM05 more natural timbre....
I am really happy because ijust published my first review here on Head-Fi...
means a lot to me......
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-am05.24144/reviews


----------



## Dsnuts

So a bit of bad news. I could have sworn I orderd the Blessing 2 a week or so before festivities in China. 

I get the message saying it can't be shipped before the holiday. Of course I am the nice guy and say no problem but. 

That means they have to get the phones from Moondrop before they can ship em to me? How is it that they advertise as having them in stock and not have any in stock? Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## gazzington

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of bad news. I could have sworn I orderd the Blessing 2 a week or so before festivities in China.
> 
> I get the message saying it can't be shipped before the holiday. Of course I am the nice guy and say no problem but.
> 
> That means they have to get the phones from Moondrop before they can ship em to me? How is it that they advertise as having them in stock and not have any in stock? Oh well it is what it is.


That's very annoying, that's what that is. They should make stuff like that clear on their site


----------



## Dsnuts

It was on ebay where I ordered cus tax was cheaper than aliexpress.and it was from Shenzhen audio store. So it didnt matter if I ordered it from Aliexpress or from ebay at all. Oh well not a big deal. I aint gonna loose sleep over it but I will have to wait almost a month. Would be cool if they upgraded the shipping but I doubt they will do that.


----------



## thebigredpolos

cqtek said:


> Here I leave you the review of a bassist and economic alternative: The Auglamour T100.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-t100.24131/reviews#review-23125
> 
> I hope you like it.


I didn't see if mentioned, but do you see "DUNU" printed on the dynamic driver?  Mine has Dunu clearly printed on each driver, I'm curious what IEM this driver could have been used in on their side, as I don't currently own any Dunu IEMs


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 20, 2020)

That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be.






Driver lay out looks identical too.


----------



## jant71

https://penonaudio.com/simphonio-vr1.html

Really when is it gonna stop? Gotta hit a wall sometime. Formerly Sunrise now Simphonio with a $2200 in-ear.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 20, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUNU is an OEM so it is nearly the same but DUNU change the coating to Titanium and the cable and pretty easily you have a new model. Obvious they would take something they already make and alter slightly to give the 380 and 480 instead of taking more time and $$ for completely original new models. Was thinking the 8mm dual in the AT IM50/70 were DUNU  powered as well though not ever truly answered in that case unless I missed it or don't remember.


----------



## jant71

Okay, a new design, if anyone is interested. I am quite interested esp. when they finish the design to add the 50% more battery and size adjustability.


The beamforming was doing well from other impression I read even on the CES floor so really direst the sound to actually not leak tunless you get pretty close and to not get drowned out as much either. Cool to have nothing in or on the ears and now the battery is 2 hours on a 5 minute quick charge which should go to 3 hours which is great.


----------



## Slater (Jan 20, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Okay, a new design, if anyone is interested. I am quite interested esp. when they finish the design to add the 50% more battery and size adjustability.
> 
> 
> The beamforming was doing well from other impression I read even on the CES floor so really direst the sound to actually not leak tunless you get pretty close and to not get drowned out as much either. Cool to have nothing in or on the ears and now the battery is 2 hours on a 5 minute quick charge which should go to 3 hours which is great.




Hmmm, he says they “reimagined the headphone”, but bone conduction headphones have been around for a long, long time (during World War by tank drivers, and even by Beethoven to hear the piano).

I’ve personally owned the AfterShokz Titanium for a number of years now. These are no different, but they’re worn up whereas the AfterShokz are worn behind the head.

Make no mistake though, the sound of bone conduction headphones will disappoint most people. You can ‘hear’ music, but it is like listening to a cheap speaker that has 3 thick blankets wrapped around it.

It’s super awesome for situational awareness though. But then again, so is my Bose SoundWear, which absolutely blows away the AfterShokz Titanium in sound fidelity and musical enjoyment in general. Plus the NC microphone on the Bose is literally the best of any Bluetooth device I’ve used in my life. I can be in my car on the highway or riding my bicycle and the people on the other end of the phone think I’m sitting at my desk or on the couch in a quiet room.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 20, 2020)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, he says they “reimagined the headphone”, but bone conduction headphones have been around for a long, long time (during World War by tank drivers, and even by Beethoven to hear the piano).
> 
> I’ve personally owned the AfterShokz Titanium for a number of years now. These are no different, but they’re worn up whereas the AfterShokz are worn behind the head.



These are 18mm Beamform speakers.




"we felt strongly that we did not want to go with a bone-conduction option, knowing the lower quality that’s achievable. Instead, we worked to perfect our beamforming directional sound technology, keeping a wide frequency range and proper staging for the best possible audio experience for the wearer,” says Patrick Huang, CEO of Cleer Audio."


----------



## Slater (Jan 20, 2020)

jant71 said:


> These are 18mm Beamform speakers.
> "we felt strongly that we did not want to go with a bone-conduction option, knowing the lower quality that’s achievable. Instead, we worked to perfect our beamforming directional sound technology, keeping a wide frequency range and proper staging for the best possible audio experience for the wearer,” says Patrick Huang, CEO of Cleer Audio."



Ah, ok. I missed that part of the video.

So it seems to be a similar technology as the Bose SoundWear (per the last part of my post above). With those, the speakers (despite sitting on your neck) actually ‘project’ the sound to your head in what sounds like a pair of bookshelf speakers located about a foot to either side of your ears. It’s a freaky sensation when you first hear it.

It’s also similar to the same technology Bose is using in the sunglasses frames they have.

I wonder if that company is licensing some of the technology from Bose?


----------



## Mr Trev

I remember reading an article in a stereo mag years back about beamforming. They used an array of ultrasonic speakers focused on a spot in the room. You'd hear nothing until you hit the sweet-spot, then music would materialize out of nowhere. It seemed pretty cool at the time, esp. when they mentioned one of the attendees got too close to one of the ultrasonic beams and dropped to his knees in pain. Apparently the tech can be weaponized and used for crowd control, etc.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Ah, ok. I missed that part of the video.
> 
> So it seems to be a similar technology as the Bose SoundWear (per the last part of my post above). With those, the speakers (despite sitting on your neck) actually ‘project’ the sound to your head in what sounds like a pair of bookshelf speakers located about a foot to either side of your ears. It’s a freaky sensation when you first hear it.
> 
> ...



real man carry 2kg boombox on his shoulder, real speakers, direct projection


----------



## PhonoPhi

DynamicEars said:


> real man carry 2kg boombox on his shoulder, real speakers, direct projection


and then real audiophiles carry few kilos of their best sounding cables on top of that


----------



## Raketen (Jan 22, 2020)

Wish those beamforming earspeakers were a more cycling friendly behind the head style, otherwise could be a good neckspeaker replacement. Was pretty impressed by the Bose sunglasses store demo.



Dsnuts said:


> That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be.
> 
> Driver lay out looks identical too.





jant71 said:


> DUNU is an OEM so it is nearly the same but DUNU change the coating to Titanium and the cable and pretty easily you have a new model. Obvious they would take something they already make and alter slightly to give the 380 and 480 instead of taking more time and $$ for completely original new models. Was thinking the 8mm dual in the AT IM50/70 were DUNU  powered as well though not ever truly answered in that case unless I missed it or don't remember.



Not certain, but I think Dunu rep said they actually bought a generic shell in order to cut down on costs for the 3/480 models.

*edit* nvm Dunu answered here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3084#post-15430094



jant71 said:


> https://penonaudio.com/simphonio-vr1.html
> 
> Really when is it gonna stop? Gotta hit a wall sometime. Formerly Sunrise now Simphonio with a $2200 in-ear.



Speaking of generic shells, I think those are the same ones Rhapsodio use? They also make the $500 earbuds with repainted Yuin shells and a fancy cable. I would say even for a mom&pop DIY operation that would be a bit much, but then again those Yuin shells are almost platonic ideal for earbud comfort.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hey a heads up. Drop got LZ A5 for $110. That is a crazy price for em.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Hey a heads up. Drop got LZ A5 for $110. That is a crazy price for em.


It's sad that at this point in time your post kind of sounds like, "hey guys, blockbuster video is offering 75% of VHS rentals for the next 4 days!" to me.

Man this game has evolved quickly....


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> It's sad that at this point in time your post kind of sounds like, "hey guys, blockbuster video is offering 75% of VHS rentals for the next 4 days!" to me.
> 
> Man this game has evolved quickly....



I love my LZ A4. And of course the A6 and A6 Mini seems to be universally recommended.

However, I heard that the A5 isn’t really all that great. Maybe that’s why they’re selling them cheap?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 21, 2020)

Ya it never really took off. It is a good sounding phone especially with newer filters they made but mine had QC issues so I am done with LZ stuff. Never again. They seem to be using cheap BAs in their earphones. It could have been an isolated incident. Mine went silent on one side. 

I would pass on these. It is interesting that they are selling them so cheap. Probably to get rid of old stock that isn't moving.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 26, 2020)

SciOC said:


> It's sad that at this point in time your post kind of sounds like, "hey guys, blockbuster video is offering 75% of VHS rentals for the next 4 days!" to me.
> 
> Man this game has evolved quickly....



I feel this somehow, like these past 2 years chifi have evolving faster than we thought, and still keep evolving. The tuning, the driver, cables everything. And they are come out with cheaper price. Like a solid single DD now has much cheaper look at moondrop starfield that very close to much pricier kanas pro and kxxs from the past. And multidriver that to me sounded better.



Slater said:


> I love my LZ A4. And of course the A6 and A6 Mini seems to be universally recommended.
> 
> However, I heard that the A5 isn’t really all that great. Maybe that’s why they’re selling them cheap?





Dsnuts said:


> Ya it never really took off. It is a good sounding phone especially with newer filters they made but mine had QC issues so I am done with LZ stuff. Never again. They seem to be using cheap BAs in their earphones. It could have been an isolated incident. Mine went silent on one side.
> 
> I would pass on these. It is interesting that they are selling them so cheap. Probably to get rid of old stock that isn't moving.



I agree LZ have big name and i heard about that too but after receiving my A6 mini, mmm well im not impressed, but they have really good bass, fast speed decay and well textured and that huge soundstage but mids sounded very thin and hollow and unbalanced. Lower mids with male vocal sounded very distanced, upper mids peaky with female vocals more dominating but shouty and thin. I would assume additional 4 drivers on full A6 will help but some said they have very similar signature so I wont go with big A6. Shouty lower highs that bugging me, filters muffled the rest while bringing down that peak. To be honest compared to newer Spring 1 and NX7 Pro which also have same piezo driver, i would put A6 mini on the last. The a6 mini once set for $180, at that price now maybe better to get H40, still cant comment much about TRI i3 since mine is yet to arrived.

**EDITED *: after playing more with filter and eartips, i found the red filter is the best most balance even a bit bassy but they made the mids on A6 mini become more bodied with decent weight and not as hollow with 2 other filters (blue and black). male vocals become decent in weight and female vocals also have decent weight, less shouty, only on some tracks they can be shouty. I got 50 hours now on A6 mini and Im starting to enjoy them after have more brief listen. I feel bad to write my previous impressions, they are a good set, as great as Spring 1 and NX7 Pro with their pros and cons individually

And as @Dsnuts said their QC need some improvements. I ve heard cases with their QC, like shuoer.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I get home and I find a nice large box with good things in it. 

 
The one I am gonna check out tonight will be this 
 
Reason why I am intrigued with this one. RP is $100 so this will compete with the Starfield and NX7 pros. I haven't opened this one yet but I will leave a brief impression once I get this one open.  Will be back.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

Dsnuts said:


> So I get home and I find a nice large box with good things in it.
> 
> The one I am gonna check out tonight will be this
> 
> Reason why I am intrigued with this one. RP is $100 so this will compete with the Starfield and NX7 pros. I haven't opened this one yet but I will leave a brief impression once I get this one open.  Will be back.


I really need to see that SC4 cable. Is that the TSMR-4 Pro?
By the way, do you have any info on the thieaudio voyager 14? Thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 21, 2020)

Well damn folks. We have a new contender in the price range. So I can tell the NA1s have the higher resolution. But I want to say these aren't too far off. In fact.

These sound like a retuned NA1 but $70 cheaper? Lol. What is blowing my mind is this completely goes against what we all know. I mean when you retune an earphone how do you charge less???

 NA1s sound more like a reference tuned monitor. These actually sound better balanced vs the NA1. Supremely balanced. Has the fuller more forward mids vs the NA1 more neutral profiled mid range. That detail is there. imaging and timbre just pops off.

Due to the forward mid range vs the NA1 these don't sound as wide as the NA1s but still has good stage. Trade off is you get some crazy immersive vocals. Tonality is very naturally neutral vs the cooler tonality on the NA1. Treble regions have been lowered a touch. Seems to have a bit more mid bass vs sub bass of the NA1s.  So NA1 is more of a reference U shaped Fr. These sound more balanced with less treble and bit less sub bass emphasis but in return the mids get more forward..  Comes with tips that enhance bass and a different set that balances out the sound.

Outstanding IEMS. Will leave this post on the NF audio thread. But you guys are reading about this one here first. I am gonna predict this one is going to become very popular.

These are the ying to the NA1s yang. More mid bassy more mid forward slightly less treble vs them. Supremely musical vs the pin point precision of the NA1s. The FUN version of the NF series. Oh yea and it is using the exact same precision driver in the same configuration of the NA1s.  There will be a lot of folks that prefer this tuning vs the NA1s. Very musical sounding. These guys can tune with the best of em. Highly impressed!

Nope I was wrong. Sub bass has just as much extension as the NA1. No drop off in the subs at all. 

.


----------



## Dsnuts

ShinAyasaki said:


> I really need to see that SC4 cable. Is that the TSMR-4 Pro?
> By the way, do you have any info on the thieaudio voyager 14? Thanks.



All in due time my friend. TSMR-3 pro and yes it is ISNs newest SC4. Silver and crystal copper inlay. Will post about it on the generic cable thread. I have no idea about the voyager.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Well damn folks. We have a new contender in the price range. So I can tell the NA1s have the higher resolution. But I want to say these aren't too far off. In fact.
> 
> These sound like a retuned NA1 but $70 cheaper? Lol. What is blowing my mind is this completely goes against what we all know. I mean when you retune an earphone how do you charge less???
> 
> ...



How does it compare to the KB-EAR Diamond? I am thinking NA2 has more organic and thicker sound than diamond but is it also better in technicality?


----------



## CesarBR

Dsnuts said:


> TRi I3 is playing at a different level sonically. Diamond is a solid single dynamic in ear that has a safe tuning a bit relaxed in sonics minus bass but has good timbre and imaging.  The Tri I3 sound like speakers in your ears. Completely different level in sound stage and depth. One of the absolute best mids I have heard to date on anything. Full low rumbly sub bass. Clean treble that is also non fatiguing. I like em both but Tri I3 scales even better with amps and cable swaps. Has more head room for sound expansion. The only few quibbles I have on the Tri I3 is that the housing is one of the larger universal designs out there. Might not fit smaller ears. The mmcx on them are just standard and nothing that seems reinforced. Gotta be careful when you are trying to do cable swaps.
> 
> Diamonds housing is much smaller and is more comfy in comparison. But if your interested in which one has the grander sound it is the Tri I3. One of the best at any cost that I have heard actually.
> 
> I haven't done a head to head against my Solaris yet but sound stage is similar to them which the Solaris is known for.


Damn, now I need one of those


----------



## Dsnuts

tgx78 said:


> How does it compare to the KB-EAR Diamond? I am thinking NA2 has more organic and thicker sound than diamond but is it also better in technicality?



Wider stage, mids have better presence vs diamonds. Let me burn them in some I am thinking the bass end should tighten as did the NA1 did so we will see. Should be even more resolving after some burn in. Then I can do a more proper comparison.


----------



## ShinAyasaki

wonder should I pick up a pair of tri i3 for $126?


----------



## Dsnuts

Tri I3 is a hell of an earphone. I would for certain. Too many greatness for cheap right now. Lol They are on the big but if you can throw in a H40 in your ears you shouldn't have any issue with the Tri I3.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it never really took off. It is a good sounding phone especially with newer filters they made but mine had QC issues so I am done with LZ stuff. Never again. They seem to be using cheap BAs in their earphones. It could have been an isolated incident. Mine went silent on one side.
> 
> I would pass on these. It is interesting that they are selling them so cheap. Probably to get rid of old stock that isn't moving.


Had similar failure caused by moisture condensate collecting inside (that metal housing was a real condensate magnet). The symptom of it - is when one channel goes quiet after using them for few hours in humid environment and then taking one off (to talk to people) and the side that cooled down goes dead. It recovers after drying. There was obviously *no protecting conform-coating* inside. Had to return A5 after 1 week.  Tri audio metal shell gave me pause because of condensation potential. I'm going out of my way to avoid metal iems.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

thebigredpolos said:


> I didn't see if mentioned, but do you see "DUNU" printed on the dynamic driver?  Mine has Dunu clearly printed on each driver, I'm curious what IEM this driver could have been used in on their side, as I don't currently own any Dunu IEMs





Dsnuts said:


> That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be. Driver lay out looks identical too.





jant71 said:


> DUNU is an OEM so it is nearly the same but DUNU change the coating to Titanium and the cable and pretty easily you have a new model. Obvious they would take something they already make and alter slightly to give the 380 and 480 instead of taking more time and $$ for completely original new models. Was thinking the 8mm dual in the AT IM50/70 were DUNU  powered as well though not ever truly answered in that case unless I missed it or don't remember.





Raketen said:


> Not certain, but I think Dunu rep said they actually bought a generic shell in order to cut down on costs for the 3/480 models.



There seems to be a bit of confusion that should be cleared up --- DUNU has not OEM'ed for anyone in a long time. We can't publicly disclose which models (though we've disclosed certain companies we've worked with that are now either defunct or do not have active earphone businesses, such as Sony Ericsson) we OEM'ed in the past, but the last OEM case that we had for FiiO was actually a special circumstance that arose from a strategic partnership agreement that we signed with them in 2013. After some initial success with us for a few years, FiiO decided to part ways with us and strike out on their own.

The situation with the DM-480 is different: it is a product specified by us, with parts partially sourced in-house, and manufactured by a third-party OEM --- a company a few of you have identified that also makes similar products for other companies. It is certainly reasonable that people will raise eyebrows upon seeing two models --- both with the same shell, both with 8 mm dual dynamic driver setups and glued into similar positions within the shell --- to think that, despite the difference in price, the two are extremely similar.

However, the DM-480 uses our own in-house drivers (titanium-coated), and that's why we have a special shroud covering the actual drivers inside. That is the thing that is labeled "DUNU". Any other model should not have this shroud in place. After having consulted with Andy, our chief engineer, who then spoke with the 3D shell manufacturing and assembler, it seems that the unit @thebigredpolos (whom we've reached out to for clarification already) has is either the result of a mistaken driver assembly, or an engineering unit that uses our shroud that somehow got misplaced and put into the production line.


----------



## mochill

:-O


----------



## peter123

ShinAyasaki said:


> wonder should I pick up a pair of tri i3 for $126?



Yeah, I'm wit @Dsnuts here. The Tri I3 is a really nice offering. Fwiw I bought my pair for the same price and I find it to be extremely good value.


----------



## praxis22

Dsnuts said:


> So I created an NF audio impressions thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nf-audio-impression-thread.923589/
> 
> NA1s been in my ears and I have to say these are thread worthy. I will be writing a review on these but for now subscribe to the NF audio thread as I will post some impressions of the new NA2 on there as well. Should have my NA2 next week.



On amazon.com I can find the NF Audio NA1 for $169 and $700 (direct from Japan) both 9hz - 40K


----------



## olinko

Dsnuts said:


> Well damn folks. We have a new contender in the price range. So I can tell the NA1s have the higher resolution. But I want to say these aren't too far off. In fact.
> 
> These sound like a retuned NA1 but $70 cheaper? Lol. What is blowing my mind is this completely goes against what we all know. I mean when you retune an earphone how do you charge less???
> 
> ...


This sounds like sth I was looking for. I can't seem to find mid-focused IEMs in that price range. I have the Shuoer Tape and I love them for everything else, but they're really shouty and the mids are definitely the weakest point
Have you heard the Tapes? How do the NA2 compare?


----------



## Dsnuts

Never ended up getting the Tapes. Might boot for the revised version but the NA2 I took a brief listen this morning is most definitely for mid fans. Treble has a gentle roll off and is the reason for the neutral tonality. Meaning it isn't a warm tilt or a cool one but right in the middle. 

I am getting a better handle of their sonic qualities, last nights impression still applies. So what they did with the NA2 is reigned in the treble and increased the mid bands. Treble focus is more lower treble than upper treble. Still retains good presence but emphasis is lowered vs the NA1. 

I will give it a weeks worth of run in before making final conclusions but for how it is a very good iem for vocal centric music and has excellent layering of sound. Bold bass and rumbles with the best of em. Treble is where they detuned it from the NA1. 

I think the NA1s has the higher end sound but NA2 might be the preference for guys that want their mids with very good layering.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> but NA2 might be the preference for guys that want their mids with very good layering.



...and girls.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 22, 2020)

In purple


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> In purple



I noticed...and I was expecting someone to say that


----------



## Dsnuts

Weird broken image


----------



## activatorfly

By far the coolest version imo......


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Weird broken image



I want to see a real life glamour shot please.


----------



## activatorfly

Yeah! - some ear-dram glam in da house!


----------



## wakokokoyz (Jan 22, 2020)

alexandros a said:


> audio123
> me too ....AM05 more natural timbre....
> I am really happy because ijust published my first review here on Head-Fi...
> means a lot to me......
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-am05.24144/reviews



agree that am05 as an engaging iem. i fell asleep listening to slipknot and deftones. very unique tuning indeed


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 22, 2020)

So it seems someone at Shenzhen Audio is a reader of this thread. Lol. Well call me surprised. These guys are so awesome. They sent it to me DHL express. probably the day I wrote my complaint. If your reading this whomever you are. YOU ARE AWESOME!!

 So how do I know they read this thread? I posted the pic of my diamond box I got with a big dent in it. Well They wrapped this box with so much bubble wrap it was 3X the size of the box here and then they taped the whole thing so it was air tight. I had to get at it with a big knife in order to get to this. Cant wait to check it out.


----------



## Dsnuts

These are very killer looking. Clear shells show the BAs and the large dynamic they are using. 
Sound quality out of the box is extraordinary. A smooth effortless balanced quality to the sonics. Funny enough these are tuned a lot like the NA2 I was raving about last night but at a different level obviously. I keep on putting off my review of the NA1 due to all the surprises I have had the last couple of days but none more surprising than this one. 

As much as budget fi stuff has come along. Mid fi has stepped up as well.These things are proof to me that if you want a taste of the higher end sound out in the market. No need to spend a boat load of cash. 

I am gonna get to know this sound real good. Might do a write up for em we will see. Got to throw these back in the box where they came from. Not ready for em yet. But for now. I don't feel I got a bad deal on these.


----------



## 525667

I think the Shuoer Singer looks nice. It's my color of blue, and when I don't try and read the writing it's aesthetically pleasing. The logo needs a redesign, and I hope I can get a good seal without needing to press against that two-pin...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2020)

So sad about this news. Thinksound is no more it seems.






These guys made some outstanding products that were way underrated. Not the most cutting edge in looks and tech but more old school style and sound. It seems the world of audio has moved on past these guys. I hope these guys manifest into something new and make newer stuff. But I read they closed their web site and is no longer making thinksound products. A damn shame.


----------



## TheFrostyDealer

Dsnuts said:


> So it seems someone at Shenzhen Audio is a reader of this thread. Lol. Well call me surprised. These guys are so awesome. They sent it to me DHL express. probably the day I wrote my complaint. If your reading this whomever you are. YOU ARE AWESOME!!.



Glad to hear you had a good experience with them. I ordered a SMSL SP200 and Topping D10 on 11.11 and tracking didn't move in 2+ months. Still waiting for a refund unfortunately.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh man that's not good. I haven't had any bad dealings with em. Unfortunately buying from China is a bit on the sketchy side due to shipping which is a hit or miss. I guess I have been lucky in that regard. Only issue I have ever had was when I shipped my Cayin N5ii to China for repair. Cayin never saw it and I didnt see it again for 8 months. Lol. Shocking that thing still works well after it has been dead for 8 months in the back of some warehouse for so long.


----------



## Detectit

Dsnuts said:


> So sad about this news. Thinksound is no more it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always wondering how those companies look like.  Workshop, office how many co-workers etc...

Time for some vlog and visit such factory as Blon KZ and so on...


----------



## njam

Dsnuts said:


> So it seems someone at Shenzhen Audio is a reader of this thread. Lol. Well call me surprised. These guys are so awesome. They sent it to me DHL express. probably the day I wrote my complaint. If your reading this whomever you are. YOU ARE AWESOME!!
> 
> So how do I know they read this thread? I posted the pic of my diamond box I got with a big dent in it. Well They wrapped this box with so much bubble wrap it was 3X the size of the box here and then they taped the whole thing so it was air tight. I had to get at it with a big knife in order to get to this. Cant wait to check it out.


well, lucky you 

I still waiting for mine...


----------



## SciOC

Detectit said:


> Always wondering how those companies look like.  Workshop, office how many co-workers etc...
> 
> Time for some vlog and visit such factory as Blon KZ and so on...


Didn't one of the drops say that this was some engineer named Aaron assembling most of the stuff himself?  My hope is he found himself a good gig somewhere else and gave this up.  Seems like a pretty cutthroat business....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2020)

Aaron Fournier was a very cool guy. I got to know him over the years we have had email exchanges. They were trying to do bluetooth stuff for their newest headphones but decided to fold things. Their web site says anyone that would like to invest to contact a person there.  https://thinksound.com/

Hand crafted with eco friendly materials. Earphones and cans with very solid sound all the way around. I do know one thing though. It seems they barely released anything new. Last earphones being the USP1s using a pewter housinga year ago. I hope some crazy investor buys it up and starts making them phones again.


----------



## mbwilson111

@Dsnuts   I am waiting for an awesome glamour shot of those purple NA2s.  But you did one of your newest toy instead!


----------



## Dsnuts

Nothing glam about my mug though I will post and upclose pic of my purple NA2s later.


----------



## mbwilson111

that needs to go hide in a spoiler!!!  eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cqtek (Jan 23, 2020)

thebigredpolos said:


> I didn't see if mentioned, but do you see "DUNU" printed on the dynamic driver?  Mine has Dunu clearly printed on each driver, I'm curious what IEM this driver could have been used in on their side, as I don't currently own any Dunu IEMs



The truth is, I've tried to check it out but I can't see it.



Dsnuts said:


> That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got the DUNU DM480 on its way. When it arrives I will be able to see if they are the same, even comparing my own frequency response measurements.


----------



## thebigredpolos

cqtek said:


> The truth is, I've tried to check it out but I can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it pretty clear on mine, although it's hard to photograph.  FOr whatever reason, I can never seem to do embedded images, so here are the imgur links to the photos I attempted: https://imgur.com/PDAs7ZY and https://imgur.com/wGGlWQ6


----------



## cqtek

It doesn't really say DUNU on my model.


----------



## cqtek (Jan 23, 2020)

The same drivers, different materials used for the capsules, have very similar measurements. I' ll have to check if my ears can distinguish more differences...


----------



## Dsnuts

Glam?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Glam?


Glam slam!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2020)

Purple is the new black.

NA2 vs the KB Ear diamonds.

NA2 has the better more balanced sound vs the Diamonds. Mids have more presence. Treble has better presence extension vs the Diamonds. Diamonds have more mid bass sub bass wise both are very similar in the sub region. NA2 has a cleaner sound due to better proper treble detail. Diamonds sound a bit warmer in comparison due to the bigger mid bass and reserved treble emphasis. NA2 actually has treble shimmer/sparkle something the Diamonds are lacking a bit on. Detail wise I would also give that to the NA2s you can hear micro detail in the treble. Not so much the diamonds. Mids sound more forward vs the Diamonds.

Diamonds look better is a bit heavier, a bit harder to drive more solid build due to the all metal. But otherwise. NA2 sonically better balanced has better more even proportion of parts to the sound. Not so much V shaped in signature to the Diamonds. Oh did I mention they win in stage too.

A more proper comparison will be against my IT01S actually. NA2 sonically is similar to the IT01S Similarly balanced as well with similar stage.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv

Dsnuts said:


> Aaron Fournier was a very cool guy. I got to know him over the years we have had email exchanges. They were trying to do bluetooth stuff for their newest headphones but decided to fold things. Their web site says anyone that would like to invest to contact a person there.  https://thinksound.com/
> 
> Hand crafted with eco friendly materials. Earphones and cans with very solid sound all the way around. I do know one thing though. It seems they barely released anything new. Last earphones being the USP1s using a pewter housinga year ago. I hope some crazy investor buys it up and starts making them phones again.



never had any truly good experience with Thinksound. not for any QC or customer serice issues, but the iem's weren't all that good. the pewter ones were terribly sibilant, so tning got dropped on that one, and i had a couple others including the Rain3 and ts03 and neither was that impressive except for some wide stage and spacing, but too mid forward and just not the best tuning. nice guy Aaron was, but just didn't come out with anything that jaw dropping or innovative other than eco friendly packaging. Chi-fi buried him.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2020)

Could be. He was charging $200 for the pewter earphones and they never took off. RP was way too high. Hate to say it but you can buy a H40 now a days for that much. No question your gonna get a much higher end iem for the cost of them USP1s.

I think another thing that kinda did them in was that there was so many copies of their wood design that I think people associated Thinksound earphones with the cheap $10 Chi fi woodies you buy randomly off of aliexpress. I remember Aaron telling me they came up with that design and was quickly copied by the Chinese. Your non assuming consumer is gonna look at those wood eaprhones and the tought of cheap earphones comes to mind due to how many actually cheap wood iems are readily available. Even today you can log on Amazon and type Thinksound and you will see a bunch of knock off wood earphones from Aarons design.

Sound wise the were staunch on using a dynamic and that was it. Design wise they never really caught the imagination of the enthusiast. Old school is the best way to describe their designs. And old school now a days will not move. I remember when Aaron had me review his USP1. I so much wanted to tell him the bad news of how much that earphone was not gonna move. Lets be real that phone is ugly. Ultimately I don't think they recouped what they invested into those. There is no way those were gonna move at all. Not for $200 and certainly not for $100 even now a days. The sonics just cant match up with what you can get for $100 now a day.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

cqtek said:


> The truth is, I've tried to check it out but I can't see it.
> 
> I've got the DUNU DM480 on its way. When it arrives I will be able to see if they are the same, even comparing my own frequency response measurements.



Yes, thank you — that will be good. 



thebigredpolos said:


> I can see it pretty clear on mine, although it's hard to photograph.  FOr whatever reason, I can never seem to do embedded images, so here are the imgur links to the photos I attempted: https://imgur.com/PDAs7ZY and https://imgur.com/wGGlWQ6



Thanks for those pictures — will send it to our engineering team and they’ll get into touch with the manufacturer to determine exactly what happened.



cqtek said:


> It doesn't really say DUNU on my model.



This is what the manufacturer told us it should look like — that the other model doesn’t have a shroud.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Hey do you guys know of any good headphone-centric Twitter accounts I should follow?


----------



## alexandros a

The more i listen...the more i cannot part from them....A stunner......
Next purchase most propably ISN H40........


----------



## Punslayer

Noticed some NF Audio stuff showing up in this thread and thought I'd add mine.


----------



## MisterMudd

Dsnuts said:


> So sad about this news. Thinksound is no more it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes indeed. I bought these based on your review back when and have never regretted. They still get a lot of head time with me.


----------



## SciOC

So.....   Serious question, is IMR the closest thing in the IEM world to a cult?

It's seriously like you either won't touch their products with a 10 foot pole for ethical reasons, or they're the end all be all .....

The design of the Rah/PB one is intriguing to me given the setup is basically ideal with a huge DD, but the amount of unbiased information out there leaves much to be desired and it's like you have to pay an initiation fee to basically buy their products....  The whole setup is weird.....


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> So.....   Serious question, is IMR the closest thing in the IEM world to a cult?
> 
> It's seriously like you either won't touch their products with a 10 foot pole for ethical reasons, or they're the end all be all .....
> 
> The design of the Rah/PB one is intriguing to me given the setup is basically ideal with a huge DD, but the amount of unbiased information out there leaves much to be desired and it's like you have to pay an initiation fee to basically buy their products....  The whole setup is weird.....



Well, one things for sure: I'd never pay them anything before they've got the product in stock given their history.


----------



## activatorfly

As much as I like design of R2 Aten & would like to own them....I personally wouldn't touch their gear with a proverbial barge-pole (fortunately, I no longer need them lol!) Whilst I can appreciate brand loyalty...tbh I find it hard to ignore their chequered history of unscrupulous trading behaviour etc.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 24, 2020)

I am sure Bob n company learned a thing or two from the trinity debockle.  I was lucky enough to get my long promised Hunters after over a year of waiting. Then I found out later the so called flagship of trinity audio earphones ends up being a dual dynamic earphone and not the high end hybrid it was supposed to be. Lol.

I know they seem to be doing better under the new IMR regime but to me there are too many great sounding products out there without the mystery if they will ever resort back to trinity tactics.

Life is too short my friends. We all have a choice. I don't care of that company says they can deliver the sonics of the gods upon your ears. A big pass on anything they do from me.

To be fair there is worse. Light Harmonics anyone? Lol


----------



## jon parker (Jan 24, 2020)

SciOC said:


> So.....   Serious question, is IMR the closest thing in the IEM world to a cult?
> It's seriously like you either won't touch their products with a 10 foot pole for ethical reasons, or they're the end all be all .....
> The design of the Rah/PB one is intriguing to me given the setup is basically ideal with a huge DD, but the amount of unbiased information out there leaves much to be desired and it's like you have to pay an initiation fee to basically buy their products....  The whole setup is weird.....



Not a cult..just very Very good IEM's.
The only way of course for anyone will know if they are THAT good (hence I suspect your cult reference?) is to hear them themselves.
As far as IEM's go I personally feel happy to stop searching now since owning the IMR Rah's. Looking back they must be around my 170'th headphone and they are by far my favourite.
Make of that whatever you want
As far as bias goes...All i can personally say is that through having bought most of the Trinity IEM's and now most of the IMR IEM's to date I have always found Bob to be very
communicative, very generous, genuinely passionate about his products and has an incredible customer service. (my sympathies to anyone who had a different experience)
He offers a generous discount for those who already own an IMR product.

* I have NO desire to debate about Bob's past
Many people have opinions some maybe justified some maybe not?

All I will say is that what he is creating at the moment is class leading and very much in the TOTL area in terms of sound for a very affordable price
BUT . . . until you yourself hear them then this is all just words 
If you do get a chance though to listen to any of them, please do so and form your own opinion - based on that
As Mr Nuts above says..Life is too short . . .butttt by the gods though they are phenominal sounding IEMs


----------



## SciOC (Jan 24, 2020)

jon parker said:


> Not a cult..just very Very good IEM's.
> The only way of course for anyone will know if they are THAT good (hence I suspect your cult reference?) is to hear them themselves.
> As far as IEM's go I personally feel happy to stop searching now since owning the IMR Rah's. Looking back they must be around my 170'th headphone and they are by far my favourite.
> Make of that whatever you want
> ...


That's the thing, it's like there is an initiation fee to join the club, then you get a perpetual discount.  Well I just freaking want to try them out first to see if they're good and my style.  But I don't want to pay 35% more than IMR customers knowing what it'll do to resale value, nor do I want a preorder, which is basically what all his new products will be now.

Long story short I asked bob if could order a pair of PB one's at a discount from the website price ($520 USD) knowing IMR customers are getting 35% off  (so if I don't like them I'd be totally screwed on resale) even if the discount was less than the 35%.  I told him I was looking to get a Rah or PB one because I really like the driver setup.

Basically, he told me no, the PB one is exclusive for IMR existing customers, BUT he does have one Rah available (another issue right there...).  Fine, a fair response overall.

Anyway, I go to the website to check it out, the Rah is in stock....  For $722 USD.

What?

I know what the price was...  There's a new one on eBay for $525 and a used one on here for $375. 

Combine this with the fact that there aren't seemingly any unbiased reviews of the Rah(since all owners essentially received a big "discount") it just smells bad, but I still want to try em, I just don't want to have to pay some sort of initiation fee.


----------



## jon parker (Jan 24, 2020)

@SciOC - Well I see how you could read the situation from your perspective like that
but if you flip it the other way round..Customer loyalty = discount.

As for your FACT that there are no unbiased reviews because we have all received a discount . .  that smells bad in and off itself!  (I appreciate your frustration though! 
The discount is not dependant on a review but on a previous order - it is automated so no IMR owner is going to fluff up a review to
get some sort of magical discount as that would happen anyway!

I chose to pre-order my own Rahs and through that THAT I received a discount
but as you say..I really hope you get to hear them
Im lending my pair to a good friend soon if you want you can PM him and see what he thinks?


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Well, one things for sure: I'd never pay them anything before they've got the product in stock given their history.


I feel this way about all brands honestly after my Kickstarter and IGG experiences.


jon parker said:


> @SciOC - Well I see how you could read the situation from your perspective like that
> but if you flip it the other way round..Customer loyalty = discount.
> 
> As for your FACT that there are no unbiased reviews because we have all received a discount . .  that smells bad in and off itself!  (I appreciate your frustration though!
> ...


We're all human, a discount and price paid create a certain bias, whether perceived or not.  Basically what I'm saying is that I can ONLY find that type of review, whereas I'd like to see reviews from all types of groups, professional reviewer types, paid buyers, discounted buyers, free sample types, etc.  It's hard to know what to make of something when it's basically a members only club who have brand loyalty built in....

I don't want to join said club until I can try the club out....  I can't try the club out without taking, what i see as, a financial risk that's unreasonable versus the rest of the industry.  I just find it to be a very, very weird business model.


----------



## jon parker (Jan 24, 2020)

@SciOC - I see what your saying...Me too actually!
I did read one review from a trusted reviewer on the Atens who pretty much declared a bias against IMR
He only tried them with the filters that they ship with and gave them no burn in basically saying they were mehh. (They ship with the heaviest basshead configuration!)
To be fair its the only time Ive seen him do that but I thought it was
a real shame because one of the special aspects of the IMR's is that the different filters do actually work and can give many different flavours of sound from Full on basshead bliss
to Audiophile levels of balance and detailed quality
Quite profound changes after burn in as well - So he basically has not heard them and yet gives a review that many people will believe ):

You make a good point about the business model - At the moment he is only very small limited runs of models (i think only 300 of the Rah) so maybe that is why there are not a lot of review models running about??

I wish you lived in UK - I could maybe arrange to have you borrow them for a week :/

Anyway, sorry, hope Im not taking the discovery thread off rails too much here 
Everyone here is making good / fair points. I just hope folks do get a chance to hear some IMR at some point and can come back and give their honest opinion.


----------



## Dsnuts

Na you guys are good. This thread is about everything audio related so this topic applies. Bob always had a good ear for sonics so I can understand the draw of his new designs.


----------



## alexandros a (Jan 24, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I am sure Bob n company learned a thing or two from the trinity debockle.  I was lucky enough to get my long promised Hunters after over a year of waiting. Then I found out later the so called flagship of trinity audio earphones ends up being a dual dynamic earphone and not the high end hybrid it was supposed to be. Lol.
> 
> I know they seem to be doing better under the new IMR regime but to me there are too many great sounding products out there without the mystery if they will ever resort back to trinity tactics.
> 
> ...



What company??
They were a banch of crooks any nothing more... They should be banned permanently from any audio related activity or web promotion imo...
Those crooks cheated and lied repeatedly on hundreds of headfiers and many more people, they disrespectfully stole our money and went on vacation...
And that's the only truth to be said.


----------



## mbwilson111

alexandros a said:


> they disrespectfully stole our money and went on vacation...



No, they took the money, £300 of which was ours, and started IMR.


----------



## Carlsan (Jan 24, 2020)

I was one person seriously burned by Trinity. Bought but never delivered when promised, kept on getting responses that they were in the mail, then Trinity folded (or morphed into IMR). Cash went up in smoke, or more likely, into IMR's seed money.

I have tried the Aten's but seriously not impressed. To clarify it's okay, but not worth the asking price. Bass bleeds into the mids, and some of the filters are really not very good. The value is probably closer to $200 than the $500 (or so) original asking price.
IMHO, one can do better by careful buying  cheaper or mid-teir Chifi stuff.

But if you own it and are happy with it, fine by me.
Cheers.


----------



## alexandros a

mbwilson111 said:


> No, they took the money, £300 of which was ours, and started IMR.


Damn right they did.....
(R.I.P. my beloved icarus IV preoder)


----------



## Slater

I’m so thankful I stayed away from that whole debacle.


----------



## SciOC

I didn't really mean to dredge up the IMR/Trinity stuff again.  I just really want to try the Rah given the ridiculous specs, but the price of admission is kind of insane.  Not a great business model to attract customers....


----------



## Owludio

Rah is probably my best IEM now. Immense fun, bass that makes me not miss Legend X and Sony ier-z1r, planar mids and delicious gentle treble. And did I mention the soundstage?
I don't have trust issue with IMR. Preordered and got both R1z and Rah - more or less on time. 
2 problems however, why I unlikely buy more of that in the nearest future. 1 - is weird stem(nozzle) angle that has very poor fit to my ears. Had to swap channels and use cable without ear-hooks.
2 - metal housing. 

My new obsession now is magneto-static treble that Shuoer Singer seems to be using.
In the X-ray below - front driver is not EST. It looks exactly like MST was described at Noble web site for M3. 
EST sounds too thin (with decay too fast), Piezo- too thick/wet, BA too unclean. MST seams to combine pluses of BA and EST. Decay similar to Planar but attack is much faster due to stronger magnetic force from multi-threaded coil(correct me if I'm butchering terminology here).


----------



## silverfishla (Jan 24, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> really cant wait your impressions about this too, they are worth every penny for the technology + the sound, crazy of what we can get these days with $25. The freedom of true wireless, and the speed of connection, easy to on and off if the selling point, plus finally sound quality that decent, comparable to wired single dd on same class category, if not better. Oh i know that Misodiko eartips that the same with ikko i planet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Haylou GT1 Plus are amazing!  Thanks for the recommendation.  APTX sounds great.  Huge soundstage and absolutely nothing lacking in sound.  Bargain of the year.
Everyone who doesn’t have a pair of tws should run out and get these as their first pair.  You would be quite smitten with what you get for such little money.  Thumbs up to you @DynamicEars


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> Rah is probably my best IEM now. Immense fun, bass that makes me not miss Legend X and Sony ier-z1r, planar mids and delicious gentle treble. And did I mention the soundstage?
> I don't have trust issue with IMR. Preordered and got both R1z and Rah - more or less on time.
> 2 problems however, why I unlikely buy more of that in the nearest future. 1 - is weird stem(nozzle) angle that has very poor fit to my ears. Had to swap channels and use cable without ear-hooks.
> 2 - metal housing.
> ...


Yeah, that's why the rah appeals to me.  It sounds, hypothetically, like the TRI I3 I have but with a bigger DD.... 

As for the singer, I thought the Tape was pretty "meh" so I have a hard time going for a second time into that.  I've not heard the EST drivers yet, but BA and piezoelectric both do a good job for me.  It seems to be basically an electret in the tape and singer and those are also "meh" in over the ear sets for me.

Also question, you list the Rah as you're #3 behind H40 and Roland, what gives?


----------



## mochill

Owludio said:


> Rah is probably my best IEM now. Immense fun, bass that makes me not miss Legend X and Sony ier-z1r, planar mids and delicious gentle treble. And did I mention the soundstage?
> I don't have trust issue with IMR. Preordered and got both R1z and Rah - more or less on time.
> 2 problems however, why I unlikely buy more of that in the nearest future. 1 - is weird stem(nozzle) angle that has very poor fit to my ears. Had to swap channels and use cable without ear-hooks.
> 2 - metal housing.
> ...


I think it is the same magnetostatic driver that tape is using made by earbridge


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> Those Haylou GT1 Plus are amazing!  Thanks for the recommendation.  APTX sounds great.  Huge soundstage and absolutely nothing lacking in sound.  Bargain of the year.
> Everyone who doesn’t have a pair of tws should run out and get these as their first pair.  You would be quite smitten with what you get for such little money.  Thumbs up to you @DynamicEars



Glad that you like them, I just found them by coincidence. I was gambling on $25 and they were new so literally 0 review at that time. The sound quality is really unexpected with wide soundstage, smooth and decent details.


----------



## Ziggomatic

silverfishla said:


> Those Haylou GT1 Plus are amazing!  Thanks for the recommendation.  APTX sounds great.  Huge soundstage and absolutely nothing lacking in sound.  Bargain of the year.
> Everyone who doesn’t have a pair of tws should run out and get these as their first pair.  You would be quite smitten with what you get for such little money.  Thumbs up to you @DynamicEars



Seconded. Really nice sound stage on these. Easy rec at the price.


----------



## silverfishla

Ziggomatic said:


> Seconded. Really nice sound stage on these. Easy rec at the price.


And they are tiny! With a tiny little charging case.  So cool.


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> And they are tiny! With a tiny little charging case.  So cool.



that's why i was surprised and straight away posted here, they are smaller than average TWS, with smaller charging case than average, but with sound quality better than average, with very cheap price, you dont have to be scared of losing them


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> Yeah, that's why the rah appeals to me.  It sounds, hypothetically, like the TRI I3 I have but with a bigger DD....
> 
> As for the singer, I thought the Tape was pretty "meh" so I have a hard time going for a second time into that.  I've not heard the EST drivers yet, but BA and piezoelectric both do a good job for me.  It seems to be basically an electret in the tape and singer and those are also "meh" in over the ear sets for me.
> 
> Also question, you list the Rah as you're #3 behind H40 and Roland, what gives?


What gives is that Rah fits and isolates poorly so it limits my use of it at work. You can imagine, if I had to swap the channels and ditch the stock cables... Also, 3 hours a day New York commute is important part of my listening experience and Roland is completely sealed while H40 has some extra oomph of the bass to make up for noise(and fits perfectly and isolates decently too, besides being new shiny toy). Tape is meh indeed and Singer is nothing special tuning wise either but Singer I may use for workouts. See if it survives(going to mod it: Silicone sleeve and wings for secure fit). Roland & Singer also have unique treble that My "cat ears" can tolerate on the "sensitive days".


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> What gives is that Rah fits and isolates poorly so it limits my use of it at work. You can imagine, if I had to swap the channels and ditch the stock cables... Also, 3 hours a day New York commute is important part of my listening experience and Roland is completely sealed while H40 has some extra oomph of the bass to make up for noise(and fits perfectly and isolates decently too, besides being new shiny toy). Tape is meh indeed and Singer is nothing special tuning wise either but Singer I may use for workouts. See if it survives(going to mod it: Silicone sleeve and wings for secure fit). Roland & Singer also have unique treble that My "cat ears" can tolerate on the "sensitive days".


Ultimately, as a basshead who doesn't usually have fit issues and no need for isolation (although truly open designs like the isine20 were a bit too open/loud for my coworkers) would you recommend the Rah?  I'm looking for huge bass....  With planar mids, and a great stage.

The H40 sounds nice but a bit too conventional for me to really think it'll be all that special.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> Ultimately, as a basshead who doesn't usually have fit issues and no need for isolation (although truly open designs like the isine20 were a bit too open/loud for my coworkers) would you recommend the Rah?  I'm looking for huge bass....  With planar mids, and a great stage.
> 
> The H40 sounds nice but a bit too conventional for me to really think it'll be all that special.


Sorry for the late response, Just finished my workout and must say that I'm very happy with Shuoer Singer performance. Most importantly - NO condensate accumulation!
Now, to be fair Rah isolation is not bad actually, it's rather average. On top of that, closing vents improved it farther and didn't significantly reduce soundstage and bass, probably because there is such an abundance of that there.
Planar mids are there IMO, though I'm not a mid-head and not the best expert to assess mids quality. I would refer you to IMR thread (Obviously Hype Train Warning) 
Rah Soundstage deserves special praise. I owned Legend X for 2 month, and while tuning of it was exquisite, the soundstage wasn't large enough to my ears which resulted in that LX bass lacking positional separation, and as a result it was smothering everything else on bassy songs. Not the case with Rah. While bass is diffused across soundstage, all the vocals and instruments still have their place on top of it because each of their volumes is positionally concentrated and remains sufficiently louder than bass (Positional separation). What can I say - I'm a soundstage geek. I think Rah does that separation even better than Sony ier-z1r (but not sure. That is from memory as well)
ier-z1r is also a basshead dream, best bass quality (not quantity). Sony also should come with the warning about inaudible sub-bass sneaking up on you and hurting your ears.
    I see, you have Tri i3. How would you describe bass there?


----------



## Owludio

@SciOC  How do you find treble of ibasso it04? Because I have to warn you, and you may also find that out in IMR thread that compared to that, Rah treble rather reserved/polite (i called it "gentle treble") Also compared to Rah isn H40 treble is a bit harsh. I wonder what kind of treble you find in TRI i3?


----------



## Dsnuts

Finally posted my review of the NF audio NA1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na1.24099/reviews#review-23205

You would never suspect these have the resolving sound they do. One of the best in ears for low volume listening. In any case. Something for you guys to check out. The difference from the NA1 and the NA2. It doesn't have the brighter signature of the NA1 due to the treble being reigned in. 

NA2 has the better balanced sound but the NA1 sound is all about them details in the sonics.


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> @SciOC  How do you find treble of ibasso it04? Because I have to warn you, and you may also find that out in IMR thread that compared to that, Rah treble rather reserved/polite (i called it "gentle treble") Also compared to Rah isn H40 treble is a bit harsh. I wonder what kind of treble you find in TRI i3?





Owludio said:


> Sorry for the late response, Just finished my workout and must say that I'm very happy with Shuoer Singer performance. Most importantly - NO condensate accumulation!
> Now, to be fair Rah isolation is not bad actually, it's rather average. On top of that, closing vents improved it farther and didn't significantly reduce soundstage and bass, probably because there is such an abundance of that there.
> Planar mids are there IMO, though I'm not a mid-head and not the best expert to assess mids quality. I would refer you to IMR thread (Obviously Hype Train Warning)
> Rah Soundstage deserves special praise. I owned Legend X for 2 month, and while tuning of it was exquisite, the soundstage wasn't large enough to my ears which resulted in that LX bass lacking positional separation, and as a result it was smothering everything else on bassy songs. Not the case with Rah. While bass is diffused across soundstage, all the vocals and instruments still have their place on top of it because each of their volumes is positionally concentrated and remains sufficiently louder than bass (Positional separation). What can I say - I'm a soundstage geek. I think Rah does that separation even better than Sony ier-z1r (but not sure. That is from memory as well)
> ...


The TRI I3 is excellent, bass is surprisingly good from the 8mm dynamic.  That's why I'm interested in the Rah, essentially the lure of a larger dynamic with the same or similar mids, timbre and soundstage.

I'm not a treble head, but I do like some sparkle up top.  Aside from harsh sounding sets like old school KZ models I'm generally not too worried about the treble....  I'm not afraid to EQ/DSP my way too what I want and I do typically like piezos, so not too concerned there.

I considered the It04 to be very good, competent and all around "good".


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> I considered the It04 to be very good, competent and all around "good".


I still do and also use it for noisy places. Rah I use with bass reducing filter as with bass filter it feels stronger than I remember LX, it04 bass is flat in comparison. Rah has no low-mid bass bloating like LX, just sheer low end impact. There are some very detailed impressions in the IMR thread. Don't rely only on my impression, I'm not a basshead, as you can see from my signature (Roland is my TOTL, ear-time distributed unfairly)


----------



## yorosello

I have cop the Blessing 2, now waiting for it to arrive


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> I still do and also use it for noisy places. Rah I use with bass reducing filter as with bass filter it feels stronger than I remember LX, it04 bass is flat in comparison. Rah has no low-mid bass bloating like LX, just sheer low end impact. There are some very detailed impressions in the IMR thread. Don't rely only on my impression, I'm not a basshead, as you can see from my signature (Roland is my TOTL, ear-time distributed unfairly)


Well, I consider the IMR thread to be about as unbiased as fox news.   So the fact that you recall the bass as being stronger than the LX has piqued my curiosity enough to try to get a hold of a pair.  I was already leaning that way, but that seals the deal.  Now I just have to find a reasonably priced pair and not the ridiculous $722 from the IMR site.


----------



## Carlsan

SciOC said:


> Well, I consider the IMR thread to be about as unbiased as fox news.   So the fact that you recall the bass as being stronger than the LX has piqued my curiosity enough to try to get a hold of a pair.  I was already leaning that way, but that seals the deal.  Now I just have to find a reasonably priced pair and not the ridiculous $722 from the IMR site.



Wait six months and IMR will be selling you two for the price of one, plus have it on Drop for even less.


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 26, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> That shell design is same as DUNU DM480. Wonder if they are using the same driver. Shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both of them with me right now, and I can assure that they neither sound anything close to each other, nor is the driver setup similar in terms of outer-design. The only thing common between them is the shell shape (even the 2-pin connectors are different with them being too stiff on the Auglamour).

I guess an accidental mix-up ended up happening.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> Well, I consider the IMR thread to be about as unbiased as fox news.


I know, thus hype train warning. People there said same thing about R1z. Rah has different driver. Much better. @Dsnuts said isn h40 and i3 bass is comparable (please correct me if I'm wrong) Since I have h40 and love it, I would place Rah bass on the next level even with medium bass filler. Goes Lower, much lower and is agile similarly to LX. Puts my Sony Z5 with its 16mm to shame. .


----------



## Owludio

Carlsan said:


> Wait six months and IMR will be selling you two for the price of one, plus have it on Drop for even less.


Drop is unlikely but loyal customers keep buying new ones so some of that upgrade cycle product will end up on used sale or b- stock on IMR for 1/2. That's how I bought R1z.


----------



## DynamicEars

DynamicEars said:


> I feel this somehow, like these past 2 years chifi have evolving faster than we thought, and still keep evolving. The tuning, the driver, cables everything. And they are come out with cheaper price. Like a solid single DD now has much cheaper look at moondrop starfield that very close to much pricier kanas pro and kxxs from the past. And multidriver that to me sounded better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to give correction to avoid misleading to friends that have an eye or considering A6 mini. I put on edited comment on my previous impressions because i feel i need to clarify.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> I want to give correction to avoid misleading to friends that have an eye or considering A6 mini. I put on edited comment on my previous impressions because i feel i need to clarify.


The red filter reduced the treble too much for me. The strong point of the A6/mini is the treble for me.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> The red filter reduced the treble too much for me. The strong point of the A6/mini is the treble for me.



Its the only option i have to make mids have decent weight / not sounded hollow and thin, and black filter stabbing me on 3khz, and more on blue filter. I have questions for you on A6 thread btw, thanks in advance


----------



## baskingshark

Queen of Audio has a new IEM called Mojito selling on AE:
$399 USD

*Specs:  *
Drivers: 2 Sonion BA + 4 Knowles BA
Impedance: 23Ω 
Sensitivity: 118 ± 2dB
Frequency range: 20 - 20000Hz
Cable Type: 0.78mm 2Pin connector

Shells look super beautiful, drivers look to be of legit branding. Though personally I don't really like the 8 kHz spike from the graph (if accurate), dunno if it might introduce sibilance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Them Mojitos looks good. It looks similarly tuned to their previous hybrid Pink lady. Which was a fail imo. I hope they learned a thing or two from those and made a good one here. Looks appealing due to the drivers they are using I believe RP is $400. Should have much better cohesion. 

Treble wasn't really the issue with the pink lady. It had cohesion issues where the bass was clearly separated, there was like a space between the bass and the rest of the sound. The bass had this big punchy tone vs the rest of the sound which had an odd thin narrow mid range on some sources and not with others.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Them Mojitos looks good. It looks similarly tuned to their previous hybrid Pink lady. Which was a fail imo. I hope they learned a thing or two from those and made a good one here. Looks appealing due to the drivers they are using I believe RP is $400. Should have much better cohesion.
> 
> Treble wasn't really the issue with the pink lady. It had cohesion issues where the bass was clearly separated, there was like a space between the bass and the rest of the sound. The bass had this big punchy tone vs the rest of the sound which had an odd thin narrow mid range on some sources and not with others.



Yeah they look nice, always glad to see CHIFI using higher quality stuff like Knowles and Sonions rather than Bellsings, though of course tuning is more important than driver type, count or brand.
However, at this price point of $400, we're not talking about budget CHIFI, and this pricing's too much for most of us to take a blind gamble.

Will probably wait for some reviews first. Would be interested to read your review if u are getting a set!


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know. They aren't too happy with me since I passed on doing a review of the Pink Lady. Basically if you see me posting about something but don't see a review from me. That just tells you what I feel about a phone. I wasn't the only person that thought something was off on the Pink Lady. I believe there was some random guy that did a review on headfi about them and he gave it a 3 star review. Lol. 

Funny thing is I offered to send them back the review sample but they told me to keep it. They now belong to my niece who is not so picky about sound. I don't think QOA will be throwing around review samples of their Mojito since it more spendy in ear but who knows. Maybe they got something to prove.


----------



## SciOC

It's definitely a looker.  I don't own any orange IEMs but if the FR graph is at all accurate it looks like they're making good use of the ESTs.  

Definitely interested to see reviews of these mojitos to see if they'll be my next set without a DD to try the EST drivers out since they are unique and affordable-ish.


----------



## jant71

They can't make a Mojito, Rose already makes a Mojito. They should name it after some other drink like Martini or Harvey Wallbanger.


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> I have cop the Blessing 2, now waiting for it to arrive


Definitely would like a comparison to the starfield


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Definitely would like a comparison to the starfield


Yep, i'll be doing it


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 26, 2020)

TSMR-3 pros.
One thing I learned about Tansio Mirai. These guys are consistent. Consistent with the workmanship. Consistent with sound quality. Just consistent. I haven't heard the other higher end TSMR line of earphones but it seems everything these guys do is good if not just down right excellent.

These things out of the box has a clean dimensional sound. Tansio Mirais have a unique sound stage. The sound is as tall as it is wide. You are surrounded by imaging from your music. Very 3Dness of sonics coming from 3BAs. Clean detailed. A meatier, more dimensional sound vs the TSMR-2. Got the bass switch on with the balanced switch which is what I preferred from the TSMR-2s. I think it was @courierdriver that was curious about an all BA set. These to my ears sound better than my old ATH IM03. And I remember spending $350 on those.

I read the guy responsible for these designs is a hard working younger guy. Guy obviously knows what he is doing with these. I saw a person on the sales thread selling off his TSMR-3 pro for $125. Anyone curious to know how good these sound. For that price these are a slam dunk. Heck for what they are asking for these new these are a slam dunk. These have a very dimensional sound which is hard to do with a single dynamic design. For being an all BA set these sound very natural and is very engaging due to that tall surround like stage which throws out sound in all directions.

I wish I haven't heard these. Now I am even more curious of their higher end offerings. Lol. It just don't end.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> TSMR-3 pros.
> One thing I learned about Tansio Mirai. These guys are consistent. Consistent with the workmanship. Consistent with sound quality. Just consistent. I haven't heard the other higher end TSMR line of earphones but it seems everything these guys do is good if not just down right excellent.
> 
> These things out of the box has a clean dimensional sound. Tansio Mirais have a unique sound stage. The sound is as tall as it is wide. You are surrounded by imaging from your music. Very 3Dness of sonics coming from 3BAs. Clean detailed. A meatier, more dimensional sound vs the TSMR-2. Got the bass switch on with the balanced switch which is what I preferred from the TSMR-2s. I think it was @courierdriver that was curious about an all BA set. These to my ears sound better than my old ATH IM03. And I remember spending $350 on those.
> ...


Yup...that was me looking for a good all BA set. I'd be curious how these stack up to the Dunu DM480, if you ever get a chance to compare them. Yeah, I know...apples and oranges, with regards to the driver configurations. I've also been looking at NF Audio and the Theiaudio Voyager 3 (which is also a 3 BA set). Right now, the DM480 is high on my list because of affordability, the fact that so many are enjoying it's bass abilities and are also saying it's very detailed. At the same time, the Voyager 3 is also getting alot of praise for it's great stage and imaging, and is a 3 BA set. It's kinda at the top of my price range though, at over $200 CDN. I'll check Aliexpress to see what the TSMR 3 pro is selling for, but if it's more than $200 CDN, I'm prolly gonna have to pass on it. My biggest concern is whether an all BA set will still satisfy my need for solid, impactful bass; when compared to a good DD setup. Details and soundstage is great and everything...but if it ain't got a good low end thump...I'm not interested.


----------



## courierdriver

Just checked the price on TSMR 3-pro...$291 CDN. Almost $100 more than I'd be willing to spend. Voyager 3 is $211. Prolly just gonna chill for a month or so, and see how the sales are during March birthday sale on Aliexpress.


----------



## Dsnuts

Holding off is a good idea cus a little birdie told me that there will be an all BA set from a famous manufacturer that we all know. They have bass in their DNA so I bet the bass will be done really well on the BA implementation. Supposed to be affordable with value in mind. This earphone don't exist yet but might happen this year? Possibly.

BA in ears are not going anywhere if anything what I am seeing is just like the rest of the Chi Fi market SQ is getting better for less money so the longer you wait the better options you will have. Keep reading them impressions and I am sure you will get a good one in the end.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Holding off is a good idea cus a little birdie told me that there will be an all BA set from a famous manufacturer that we all know. They have bass in their DNA so I bet the bass will be done really well on the BA implementation. Supposed to be affordable with value in mind. This earphone don't exist yet but might happen this year? Possibly.
> 
> BA in ears are not going anywhere if anything what I am seeing is just like the rest of the Chi Fi market SQ is getting better for less money so the longer you wait the better options you will have. Keep reading them impressions and I am sure you will get a good one in the end.



Its 2020 year of planaarrrrr


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Holding off is a good idea cus a little birdie told me that there will be an all BA set from a famous manufacturer that we all know. They have bass in their DNA so I bet the bass will be done really well on the BA implementation. Supposed to be affordable with value in mind. This earphone don't exist yet but might happen this year? Possibly.
> 
> BA in ears are not going anywhere if anything what I am seeing is just like the rest of the Chi Fi market SQ is getting better for less money so the longer you wait the better options you will have. Keep reading them impressions and I am sure you will get a good one in the end.


Yup...thanks for the confirmation...that's exactly what I'm gonna do. To be totally honest, I'm still luvin all the stuff I currently own. I'm happy with all I currently own. Still, I'm always looking for something else that might have a different sound/flavour profile to add to my collection. I'm just not willing to up any crazy coin to do it. I have a budget and I'm sticking to it. I got me some other addictions that I gotta satisfy first, before I can afford to buy anything in the $300 range. This brother gotta have a roof over his head and also be able to eat too.


----------



## SBranson (Jan 27, 2020)

Have there been any other reviews of the Voyager3?  I’m pretty interested but the graph shows a steep dive in the treble at about 10khz that makes me wonder about the sparkle.  As an aging audiofool I don’t like rolled off treble.


----------



## ChefNimmo

DynamicEars said:


> I want to give correction to avoid misleading to friends that have an eye or considering A6 mini. I put on edited comment on my previous impressions because i feel i need to clarify.



Hi, curious to hear your opinion on the Tri i3 if it’s arrived compared to the A6 mini and H40. Unless it’s further back in the thread, can’t wait until people start getting the Thieaudio voyager 3 and see how it fits with those iem as well.


----------



## DynamicEars

ChefNimmo said:


> Hi, curious to hear your opinion on the Tri i3 if it’s arrived compared to the A6 mini and H40. Unless it’s further back in the thread, can’t wait until people start getting the Thieaudio voyager 3 and see how it fits with those iem as well.



looks like i will receive them by next week. Voyager 3 looks interesting too with Tansio Mirai TSMR 3 Pro and Audiosense AQ3 and and and (why it never stops?)


----------



## ChefNimmo (Jan 27, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> looks like i will receive them by next week. Voyager 3 looks interesting too with Tansio Mirai TSMR 3 Pro and Audiosense AQ3 and and and (why it never stops?)


Thanks!!! Really torn between i3 and h40 but now my wish list has just turned into this decision paralysis, i3, voyager 3, AQ3 or h40.  Ergghh. Also AUD dollars, gettin screwed at the moment in exchange


----------



## DynamicEars

ChefNimmo said:


> Thanks!!! Really torn between i3 and h40 but now my wish list has just turned into this decision paralysis, i3, voyager 3, AQ3 or h40.  Ergghh. Also AUD dollars, gettin screwed at the moment in exchange



If you can stretch your budget a little bit mate, Australia always have better bargain of sony products i don't know why. Ier M7 and M9 and Z1R are just cheaper there.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2020)

Tansio Mirai phones have an interesting sound. They seem to have that 3D surround effect down using their BAs. It literally sounds like you are surrounded by speakers more so than any other all BA sets I have recently heard. And this is from just using single ended out. Call it layering with an ultra tall stage but whatever they are doing it is clearly how they designed it.

Due to this aspect they stand out to me. They are taking advantage of each BA in the housing and how each one is positioned to give you that sense of surround. I would imagine their flagship zodiac being an end game flagship with immense spacial authority using Sonion and Knowles total 12 BAs per housing with tuning switches.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Tansio Mirai phones have an interesting sound. They seem to have that 3D surround effect down using their BAs. It literally sounds like you are surrounded by speakers more so than any other all BA sets I have recently heard. And this is from just using single ended out. Call it layering with an ultra tall stage but whatever they are doing it is clearly how they designed it.
> 
> Due to this aspect they stand out to me. They are taking advantage of each BA in the housing and how each one is positioned to give you that sense of surround. I would imagine their flagship zodiac being an end game flagship with immense spacial authority using Sonion and Knowles total 12 BAs per housing with tuning switches.



Your enthusiasm over the NA2 seems to have only lasted a few hours.  I was almost considering it.  In your photos the color looked very subtle..almost difficult to notice it is purple (lavender)  Are those photos true to color?.  What type of cable connection does it have?


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh believe me I like the NA2 quite a bit. It is an excellent single dynamic. This is what happens when I am bombarded with reviews I have to do one after another. All I am doing is just relaying what I am hearing from these out of the box. I am doing the DUNU DK2001 review next and then the NA2. 

NA2 has a 2 pin but is using a QDC type shroud around the 2 pin. So the female end sticks out about 3mm from the housing. Which I am not a fan of. It allows for aftermarket .78mm 2 pin cables but end up sticking out. Like this photo of the NA1. 






 Not really natural looking. Looks like an accident waiting to happen.  

As per the NA2 looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is in fact exactly how they look. Frosted colored. A bit unique. Not too many frosted colored shells out in the market.


----------



## SciOC

How many single Dynamics do I really need to own?  Until one takes a quantum leap forward I just feel like the single dynamic market is way, way too saturated, and anything past the urbanfun isso14 is just unjustifiably expensive.

Still waiting on my Diamond but I imagine it's another nice sounding single dynamic in a crowded field.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2020)

I remember I got done writing my review of the Diamonds and then I threw on my NA1. It is a complete leap in just about every category. Clarity, imaging detail.Diamonds is Harmonish so if you heard a Moondrop in ear they are similarly tuned. Has some similarities to the Tri I3 but not as technical. Nowhere close to the mid range authority, with much narrower stage. Has more mid bass with even less treble emphasis.  But the NA1 is tuned more like the Fostex TH900. Sound identical to my Beyer DT1990 pros actually.

So do they sound like your garden variety dynamic in ear? Not at all. They have similarities to Beyer flagship Xelentos more than sounding anything like your garden variety in ears. Lots of micro details. Nice black space sound separation and a reference level of clarity. 

I like the Diamonds for non fatiguing listen. Bass guys will appreciate them. NA1 is dealing with a sound on a different level however. And it does come down to sonic preference. Some love that Harmonish tuning since they are non fatiguing. NA1 might have too much auditory information for the laid back sound enthusiasts.


----------



## illumidata

SciOC said:


> How many single Dynamics do I really need to own?  Until one takes a quantum leap forward I just feel like the single dynamic market is way, way too saturated, and anything past the urbanfun isso14 is just unjustifiably expensive.
> 
> Still waiting on my Diamond but I imagine it's another nice sounding single dynamic in a crowded field.



For what it's worth (I have 150+ hours on them) my Diamonds are my equal favourite set along with my T800s (and absolute favourite for long term listening). They just need a lot of clean power to really wake up the top end, and the right tips. And cable...

If you enjoy them half as much as I do I think you'll be pretty pleased. Hibiscuses they most definitely are not!


----------



## Owludio

Can anyone please comment on *Tri i3 isolation?* Is it comparable to H40? 
I'm tempted to pull the trigger on $127 sale deal that ends in 2 days but It's unlikely to compete with Rah, except fit and isolation.
Thanks anyone who can chime in on it!


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I remember I got done writing my review of the Diamonds and then I threw on my NA1. It is a complete leap in just about every category. Clarity, imaging detail.Diamonds is Harmonish so if you heard a Moondrop in ear they are similarly tuned. Has some similarities to the Tri I3 but not as technical. Nowhere close to the mid range authority, with much narrower stage. Has more mid bass with even less treble emphasis.  But the NA1 is tuned more like the Fostex TH900. Sound identical to my Beyer DT1990 pros actually.
> 
> So do they sound like your garden variety dynamic in ear? Not at all. They have similarities to Beyer flagship Xelentos more than sounding anything like your garden variety in ears. Lots of micro details. Nice black space sound separation and a reference level of clarity.
> 
> I like the Diamonds for non fatiguing listen. Bass guys will appreciate them. NA1 is dealing with a sound on a different level however. And it does come down to sonic preference. Some love that Harmonish tuning since they are non fatiguing. NA1 might have too much auditory information for the laid back sound enthusiasts.



You're taking about a $170 earphone? 
Which pricier models would you compare them to?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2020)

What you know another Tesla magnet driver. In fact I believe it was Beyer who did it first.

NA1 uses similar tech for their driver using dual voice coils. Ya these go for $899 here according to amazon current RP. Similar hyper clarity. Very extended treble with a deep reaching low end rumble. To be fair it has been a while since I heard these but the NA1s exhibit very similar sound Characteristics. 

This is from the sales page describing the tech behind the NA1
*Balanced voice coil*
The split vibration of the dynamic driver causes distortion, and the unilateral lead of the conventional dynamic driver is an important cause of the imbalance of the diaphragm weight. The MCL2-10 dynamic driver uses bilateral voice coil leads, and the diaphragm quality is more balanced, which effectively reduces distortion and makes the sound more pure.

*Tesla double magnetic circuit*
Magnetic force is the source of power of the dynamic. The MCL2-10 driver adopts dual magnetic circuit design. Two high-performance rare earth NdFeB magnets provide magnetic flux of more than 1 Tesla, which provides greater driving force, higher sensitivity, better dynamics and transient performance.

*Double cavity design*
The traditional dynamic driver has only one rear cavity. The MCL2-10 adds an additional rear cavity to the base, which can control the air pressure more precisely, make the diaphragm movement smoother, the sound field is more ambitious, and the sound details are more abundant.

*Well-designed 3D driver protective cover*
The sound from the diaphragm will be transmitted to the cover for the first time, and the design of the hole of the cover is extremely important. The MCL2-10 adopts a specially designed 3D cover that effectively reduces reflection interference, making the sound more full and the low frequency more abundant.

*5-axis CNC aviation aluminum panel + pure copper damping balance system, let each song want a single cycle*
The dynamic earphones tuned, the cavity reflection and the air pressure balance of the front and rear cavity are the most important. The back cover is carefully carved by the aviation aluminum through the 5-axis CNC to effectively improve the high-frequency response. At the same time, in order to pursue a more precise air pressure balance effect, NA1 uses two air flow control components made of pure copper to better adjust the air pressure balance of the front and rear cavity, so that the low frequency is full of elasticity, and the medium frequency and high frequency are rich in texture. Let you feel the lines between the vocals and the instruments, so that each song is remote, wide, natural.

Got a lot going on for the NA1. I bet xelentos have better tonality and is more technical but the NA1s will not be too far behind in these aspects.


----------



## jant71

Here ya go. Make a Tesla earphone yourself...  https://www.earphonediylabs.com/sho...rivers-flagship-product-of-earphone-diy-labs/
or even get one made to your choice of some options...
https://www.earphonediylabs.com/shop/diy-kit/ie800-in-royal-blue-diy-kit/


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Can anyone please comment on *Tri i3 isolation?* Is it comparable to H40?
> I'm tempted to pull the trigger on $127 sale deal that ends in 2 days but It's unlikely to compete with Rah, except fit and isolation.
> Thanks anyone who can chime in on it!



They isolate better due to the thick metal housing they are using. H40 has a bass vent so it does leak in a bit of sound. I believe I3 does as well but it is a bit above average in isolation. 

Oh yea worth the $127 for certain.


----------



## ChefNimmo

DynamicEars said:


> If you can stretch your budget a little bit mate, Australia always have better bargain of sony products i don't know why. Ier M7 and M9 and Z1R are just cheaper there.



Ha ha... oh wow...  yeah I don’t think I could stretch my budget that far.... 

I gotta say the more I listen to the Shozy 1.1 the sound is growing on me more, especially hip hop, trap and hair metal. Not as amazing with classic rock. Hmm...  hey Dsnuts...  for classic and modern rock H40 or i3??  Been loving your reviews BTW.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 28, 2020)

ChefNimmo said:


> Ha ha... oh wow...  yeah I don’t think I could stretch my budget that far....
> 
> I gotta say the more I listen to the Shozy 1.1 the sound is growing on me more, especially hip hop, trap and hair metal. Not as amazing with classic rock. Hmm...  hey Dsnuts...  for classic and modern rock H40 or i3??  Been loving your reviews BTW.



Good question. I like the H40 more for rock due to the punchier bass. The H40 is a better all rounder. I like the Tri I3 for EDM and trance, orchestral music. Especially vocal trance. Does well with all genres actually but the H40 has a bit extra in the punchier bass segment that is important for them drums, bass guitars a bit of extra sizzle for them high hats and electric guitars. Mids do vocals justice. I think you would dig the H40 more for rock genres.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. I like the H40 more for rock due to the punchier bass. The H40 is a better all rounder. I like the Tri I3 for EDM and trance, orchestral music. Especially vocal trance. Does well with all genres actually but the H40 has a bit extra in the punchier bass segment that is important for them drums, bass guitars a bit of extra sizzle for them high hats and electric guitars. Mids do vocals justice. I think you would dig the H40 more for rock genres.


Exactly the reason why I opted for Tri instead....totally suits my listening preferences...bigtime!


----------



## Dsnuts

So bit of news regarding the Corona Virus outbreak in China. This is much more serious than it seems so most provinces that were affected are actually on shut down. How does this affect us? 

People will be on extended Holiday. Could affect when you thought you were gonna get your newest in ear or accessory out of China. It is some scary stuff. When viruses mutate from animals to humans. Nothing good comes about from that. We have not seen the last of it either. I read they are frantically trying to get a vaccine working for it before a bigger outbreak or even worse a 2nd wave of mutation that can kill in a pandemic level.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So bit of news regarding the Corona Virus outbreak in China. This is much more serious than it seems so most provinces that were affected are actually on shut down. How does this affect us?
> 
> People will be on extended Holiday. Could affect when you thought you were gonna get your newest in ear or accessory out of China. It is some scary stuff. When viruses mutate from animals to humans. Nothing good comes about from that. We have not seen the last of it either. I read they are frantically trying to get a vaccine working for it before a bigger outbreak or even worse a 2nd wave of mutation that can kill in a pandemic level.



and if the person that packed your IEM in china is infected, then the virus in the air in the package go to your house, is it safe to open them like normally we did? how long does the virus can live in the air / things?


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> how long does the virus can live in the air / things?


in a dry surface 4-5 hours, in schiit - 4-5 days


----------



## Carlsan

FastAndClean said:


> in a dry surface 4-5 hours, in schiit - 4-5 days



Better not order any schiit from China then.

(or at least not with speedy delivery!)


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> in a dry surface 4-5 hours, in schiit - 4-5 days


Then its actually good that it takes like a month to get stuff then


----------



## DjBobby

RikudouGoku said:


> Then its actually good that it takes like a month to get stuff then


With more and more careers completely cancelling their flights to China, it might take much more than a month.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DjBobby said:


> With more and more careers completely cancelling their flights to China, it might take much more than a month.


Oh..


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 29, 2020)

Ya getting your newest from China is really not important in the whole scheme of things considering. Eventually it will arrive.  As tragic as it was that Kobe just died. This is more tragic on a much different scale. Incubation period for the virus can last to 2 weeks. Which is unusually long peroid so people can feel just fine for almost 2 weeks and pass the virus to someone else.

This is what is scary about it. World Health Organization has no idea how vast this will get. Already showing up in 20 contries over 6K cases confirmed as of today and this is just the official account, and 133 deaths. The death toll will be much higher before they get a handle on it.

Scary stuff.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Ya getting your newest from China is really not important in the whole scheme of things considering. Eventually it will arrive.  As tragic as it was that Kobe just died. This is more tragic on a much different scale. Incubation period for the virus can last to 2 weeks. Which is unusually long peroid so people can feel just fine for almost 2 weeks and pass the virus to someone else.
> 
> This is what is scary about it. World Health Organization has no idea how vast this will get. Already showing up in 20 contries over 6K cases confirmed as of today and this is just the official account, and 133 deaths. The death toll will be much higher before they get a handle on it.
> 
> Scary stuff.


While it is very contagious it doesn't seem to do that much damage to you. And I do believe it will be easier for other countries to prepare for it than China who just randomly got it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think most that are dieing are the old and the very young.  So a bit like the Flu. Dont know the exact count but it seems folks with good immune systems are fighting and winning. 

What they are really worried about is if this thing mutates again. That is when the poo will hit the fan if that happens.

This has an effect on the world economies too if it hasn't already.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So bit of news regarding the Corona Virus outbreak in China. This is much more serious than it seems so most provinces that were affected are actually on shut down. How does this affect us?
> 
> People will be on extended Holiday. Could affect when you thought you were gonna get your newest in ear or accessory out of China. It is some scary stuff. When viruses mutate from animals to humans. Nothing good comes about from that. We have not seen the last of it either. I read they are frantically trying to get a vaccine working for it before a bigger outbreak or even worse a 2nd wave of mutation that can kill in a pandemic level.



Yeah, the company I work for has decided that none of us purchases should go there until the situation is under control. 

Chinese new year with many many millions of people traveling between their work and home towns will probably make it explode. That's why they've extended the holidays.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> and if the person that packed your IEM in china is infected, then the virus in the air in the package go to your house, is it safe to open them like normally we did? how long does the virus can live in the air / things?


Given what is known about the virus, who knows.  But that is an extremely unlikely vector of disease but on my mind as well.  Aside from your exceptions (noroviruses comes to mind) viruses and bacteria don't survive well on solid surfaces and even worse on a lot of metals.  Simple Exposure and time outside of a host is a good way to kill most viruses and bacteria.

Most of our stuff goes through Shenzhen/Hong kong, not very close to Wuhan....  

The news coverage of all this is not reassuring.  Xi would not shut down things in the manner that was done if they weren't expecting this to get much, much worse,  so chalk up a point on the board for authoritarian governments....

It is somewhat fortunate for the rest of the world this started in China.  The type of measures China is taking would not be acceptable in someplace like the US, but should allow the rest of the world some time to prepare for containement and treatment options of  cases that do make it out of China.


----------



## nraymond

SciOC said:


> The news coverage of all this is not reassuring.  Xi would not shut down things in the manner that was done if they weren't expecting this to get much, much worse,  so chalk up a point on the board for authoritarian governments....
> 
> It is somewhat fortunate for the rest of the world this started in China.  The type of measures China is taking would not be acceptable in someplace like the US, but should allow the rest of the world some time to prepare for containement and treatment options of  cases that do make it out of China.



Mainland China does not have a good track record of honestly reporting outbreaks like this. Hong Kong has a much better track record, though it was a Canadian AI algorithm called BlueDot that first reported this outbreak:

https://www.wired.com/story/ai-epidemiologist-wuhan-public-health-warnings/

Experts are estimating that actual infections are likely 30x what the official mainland China numbers are. (There were posts on Weibo that hospitals in Wuhan were overloaded with thousands of people with fever and were critical of the official Chinese government figures, but those posts were of course deleted.)


----------



## Mr Trev

I wouldn't worry too much about it… using IEMs as biological weapons is strictly banned under the Geneva Conventions


----------



## SoundChoice

DynamicEars said:


> and if the person that packed your IEM in china is infected, then the virus in the air in the package go to your house, is it safe to open them like normally we did? how long does the virus can live in the air / things?



It's totally safe, as the virus spreads when someone coughs or sneezes on a surface, and then goes in someone's eyes or nose or ear.


----------



## HungryPanda

or a test tube falls and breaks.........


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Jan 29, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So bit of news regarding the Corona Virus outbreak in China. This is much more serious than it seems so most provinces that were affected are actually on shut down. How does this affect us?
> I'm still wait I g for 11/11
> S6 Rui order from Linsoul and prizes I won. Really terrible customer service. First shipment apparently lost in Hong Kong riots and follow up reorder taking months
> 
> ...


----------



## zachmal (Jan 29, 2020)

(m)RNA based vaccine which hasn't been done before (?)

and it'll be 3 months to human tests at earliest - potential autoimmune issues and others have been mentioned [as always, with vaccines]

wouldn't rely too much on vaccines and more emphasize strengthening the body with vitamin d, c, zinc - there are studies which show that probability of contagion is significantly reduced (in relation to vitamin d around 60-70% if I recall correctly),

also meditation, stress reduction and not buying too much into the manipulative media that is deliberately leaving us in a state of uncertainness due to distorting information or withholding it ... (less anxiety, more investigating into the background and facts, what really is possible and happening)

visualization techniques and focusing on the positive and transforming the dis-ease, the un-healthy to healthy (tissue) also has been mentioned to have profound effects:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...sualization-techniques-treat-serious-diseases

empower ourselves ! ["power to the people" -  lol]

but enough of that off-topic - otherwise chi-fi makers might get the inspiration to theme their products with the umbrella corporation emblem


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv (Jan 29, 2020)

i caught a disease sent from China. it's called the chi-fi virus, and it's spread like wildfire to my wallet, causing it to emaciate. not sure there's a cure, so i'm hopelessly ill to it's pull.

on a more positive note, i've been listening to the Sonicast dirac S-501 mk II and though early on it's been a bit of a love-don't know what to make sorta deal, they are growing on me. detail retrieval that rivals the NX7 and IE800, while crushing the Senns and VE BIE in clarity and details. atm the weakness? narrower stage than all of them, and bass levels similar to the T2. More to come as i play with them more.


----------



## drbluenewmexico (Jan 30, 2020)

zachmal said:


> (m)RNA based vaccine which hasn't been done before (?)
> 
> and it'll be 3 months to human tests at earliest - potential autoimmune issues and others have been mentioned [as always, with vaccines]
> 
> ...



As an expert in medical hypnosis and stress management I strongly rec ommend Autogenic Training for immune enhancement. Based on 200 years of research it really works See normankatzphd.com for details and to obtain a copy of the training imagery and medical meditations. Powerful simple and effective!


----------



## courierdriver

Ok...I've been reading alot of these posts and I'm gonna throw in my 2 cents for whatever it's worth.

There's no doubt that this coronavirus is a real bad thing. People are dying as a result of it; but as others have pointed out, those that died have been elderly or had a weak immune system to begin with. This is just another form of flu, which just happened to originate in China. Most people who contract the flu don't die and recover from it. It's just a more severe form of the common cold. It's transferred when an infected person comes into close contact with you, and their germs come into contact with you (ie. coughing or sneezing while you are in close distance with the affected party). Those germs are absorbed through your mouth, eyes, nose, etc...as well as your hands which come in contact with those aforementioned orifices.

It's highly unlikely that you will get sick from hard material surfaces like iems or cables, since these viruses generally don't live long in those environments. I highly suggest that anyone who has concerns about contracting a virus, makes a dedicated effort to up their hygiene level to extreme. Frequent hand washing with soap and hand sanitizer is the best defense. Avoiding people who are sick is also advisable. If you are ill yourself; do everyone else a favour and stay away from your workplace or school. Best thing you can do to help spread any kind of virus, is to quarantine yourself at home.

If you purchase anything from China (or anywhere for that matter), use alcoholic wipes to wipe down and disinfect your purchase. I buy stuff from all over the world, but I NEVER assume that my purchases are free from germs.


----------



## battosai

Well said but I would advise to use bleach instead of alcoholic wipe, it's better at killing microorganisms. But either way, if you disinfect, you should be fine as the virus would probably be already dead anyway.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Disinfect the package and the iem box? I'm guessing that disinfectant is dangerous for your iem itself.


----------



## chinmie

battosai said:


> Well said but I would advise to use bleach instead of alcoholic wipe, it's better at killing microorganisms. But either way, if you disinfect, you should be fine as the virus would probably be already dead anyway.



I don't  think bleach would be safe for the earphones, and your ears..i advise  not to do that...

Alcohol wipes would suffice


----------



## battosai

Well once you disinfect the iem is not dripping in bleach, it should be dried. Sure it's not the safest for the metallic iem but it's the best disinfectant you can find in any household. Of course you have to be careful with it too as it is a skin irritant when splashed directly on your skin.
Anyway, that's absolutely not necessary but for the most precautious people out there, bleach is better, it's all I am saying. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK214356/


----------



## DjBobby

I guess the IEMS are not the main problem but the eartips. Ordered few weeks ago on Aliexpress several packages of different eartips to experiment with. Kind of lost my curiosity at the moment.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 30, 2020)

Whoah people bleach is really corrosive. It will damage components, it can even rust stainlsss steel.

Alcohol should be enougb to remove anything. Since the news said the virus is very environmental unstable.

If you are really OCD, use *iodine wipes*. It won't be corrosive to metals, and you can touch it after. Don't leave too much traces of it on stuff. Your body can absorb iodine as nutrition for your thyroid and then overdose.

Again this specific virus is environmentally unstable, in whatever airfield or warehouse conditions it gets neglected will be long enough for it to become denatured.

The reason it may come to other countries is because human bodies themselves carrying them over in good conditions.


----------



## Coyro

You can always use a germicidal lamp. Just turn it on, toss your IEMs in front of it and roast&stir for 15-20 minutes. 
But with high output power and long exposure it could also do some damage to the eartips.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 30, 2020)

Coyro said:


> You can always use a germicidal lamp. Just turn it on, toss your IEMs in front of it and roast&stir for 15-20 minutes.
> But with high output power and long exposure it could also do some damage to the eartips.



Germicidal lamps aren't good in case some surface is covered and blocked. Even caked dirt will prevent it from functioning correctly.

Ideally you wipe to make sure nothing can hide under a caked dirt/skin/glue/buildup surface.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a6.23515/reviews#review-23224

Finally done, my first treble ENDGAME iem.


----------



## silverfishla

I read a post by Hidiz saying their holiday has been extended until Feb. 10.  I figure it’s the same for other offices as well.


----------



## activatorfly

So glad I received my Tri-i3 before the coronavirus outbreak!


----------



## DynamicEars

activatorfly said:


> So glad I received my Tri-i3 before the coronavirus outbreak!



How are they compared to your NX7?


----------



## RikudouGoku

activatorfly said:


> So glad I received my Tri-i3 before the coronavirus outbreak!


Most likely the virus would have died on the way to you anyway.


----------



## activatorfly

DynamicEars said:


> How are they compared to your NX7?


The words "night and day" spring to mind! (- posting my review soon.)


----------



## activatorfly

RikudouGoku said:


> Most likely the virus would have died on the way to you anyway.


True....however my expectations didn't...haha!


----------



## cqtek (Jan 30, 2020)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yes, thank you — that will be good.
> 
> Thanks for those pictures — will send it to our engineering team and they’ll get into touch with the manufacturer to determine exactly what happened.
> 
> This is what the manufacturer told us it should look like — that the other model doesn’t have a shroud.



I got the Dunu DM-480s today.
I took the measurements... You can draw your own conclusions:


----------



## Infoseeker

Looks like it does perfectly what it was set out to  between 60hz and 300hz. The technology dual-push setup worked. 

But those dips much later...


----------



## jant71

Hey D's, you wanna grab one of these and tell us if it is any good??




Oh, wait! Maybe I should of posted this in the budget cable thread?? Figure one of these and the new Symphonio for a cool 9.1K. Some Chi-Fi beats the big Western brands. Some Chi-Fi tries to be like a big Western brand. Wow, free CP registered air mail too!!!


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 31, 2020)

cqtek said:


> I got the Dunu DM-480s today.
> I took the measurements... You can draw your own conclusions:



Now that is interesting. I had the chance to spend some time comparing a DM-480 and T100 a couple weeks ago, and they were NOTHING alike. Not questioning your measurements, just shocked at them given my experiences with the two. Guess it lends credence to the idea that maybe the wrong driver was installed in one or the other, or something of the sort. The T100 I heard was very warm. An absolute bass cannon with a low end that completely bled over into and swamped the mids and treble. The DM-480 I was sent has some pretty ridiculous sub-bass roll off until you crank the volume (80dB and up), along with a much brighter upper mid and low treble region that's nice at low volumes, harsh at the volumes the low end requires to wake up.

EDIT: Just to clarity, the bass roll off is only at low volumes. At high volumes sub-bass is there and felt prominently. I'm a low volume listener which the DM-480 seems less suited to vs. high volume listening. Same experience regardless if straight out of a phone, porting through my TEAC HA-501 desktop amp, via the XDuoo Link, or whatever else. Not necessarily a bad thing, just a quirk. There are lots of good iems that share this quality.


----------



## cqtek

B9Scrambler said:


> Now that is interesting. I had the chance to spend some time comparing a DM-480 and T100 a couple weeks ago, and they were NOTHING alike. Not questioning your measurements, just shocked at them given my experiences with the two. Guess it lends credence to the idea that maybe the wrong driver was installed in one or the other, or something of the sort. The T100 I heard was very warm. An absolute bass cannon with a low end that completely bled over into and swamped the mids and treble. The DM-480 I was sent has some pretty ridiculous sub-bass roll off until you crank the volume (80dB and up), along with a much brighter upper mid and low treble region that's nice at low volumes, harsh at the volumes the low end requires to wake up.



According to the graph, the lower zone is quite different, what it does is clarify the sound and release the mids. On top they're traced, as you can see.

Making a quick comparison, already, with the ears to hear... the lower zone of the T100 is much bigger and present, the mid bass stretches quite a bit towards the mids and clouds the sound. The bass is very powerful. The Dunu doesn't have as much power in the bass, you feel the sub-bass, but more relaxed, giving prominence to the mids and offering more detail, clarity and balance. Believe it or not, you should know that the bass is 5dB at 100Hz, 300Hz, 7dB and at 1kHz another 3dB. Then it evens out and the rest of the differences are 3 or 4dB above 6kHz. You can never underestimate a figure of 6dB, which is double the volume...That's why the low zone has so much difference. In the same way, you can notice that the T100 are more sensitive, while the Dunu ask for more power.


----------



## TheoS53




----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

*ThieAudio Voyager 3 vs. ISN H40*
*Could anybody make a quick impression?*


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

cqtek said:


> I got the Dunu DM-480s today.
> I took the measurements... You can draw your own conclusions:





Infoseeker said:


> Looks like it does perfectly what it was set out to  between 60hz and 300hz. The technology dual-push setup worked.
> 
> But those dips much later...





B9Scrambler said:


> Now that is interesting. I had the chance to spend some time comparing a DM-480 and T100 a couple weeks ago, and they were NOTHING alike. Not questioning your measurements, just shocked at them given my experiences with the two. Guess it lends credence to the idea that maybe the wrong driver was installed in one or the other, or something of the sort. The T100 I heard was very warm. An absolute bass cannon with a low end that completely bled over into and swamped the mids and treble. The DM-480 I was sent has some pretty ridiculous sub-bass roll off until you crank the volume (80dB and up), along with a much brighter upper mid and low treble region that's nice at low volumes, harsh at the volumes the low end requires to wake up.





cqtek said:


> According to the graph, the lower zone is quite different, what it does is clarify the sound and release the mids. On top they're traced, as you can see.
> 
> Making a quick comparison, already, with the ears to hear... the lower zone of the T100 is much bigger and present, the mid bass stretches quite a bit towards the mids and clouds the sound. The bass is very powerful. The Dunu doesn't have as much power in the bass, you feel the sub-bass, but more relaxed, giving prominence to the mids and offering more detail, clarity and balance. Believe it or not, you should know that the bass is 5dB at 100Hz, 300Hz, 7dB and at 1kHz another 3dB. Then it evens out and the rest of the differences are 3 or 4dB above 6kHz. You can never underestimate a figure of 6dB, which is double the volume...That's why the low zone has so much difference. In the same way, you can notice that the T100 are more sensitive, while the Dunu ask for more power.



From our perspective, the two sets of measurements are very different. Mind you, this is our first time seeing measurements of the other earphone.

To us, this means they are not installing our drivers in their products, thankfully. What happened with @thebigredpolos is probably a one-off mistake.

It might not be obvious to most people, but we can see differences in physical driver compliance in these results --- don't want to be too matter-of-fact about this because there are always minute insertion differences (i.e. angle, depth, etc.) that affect the results of the resonant peaks, but they seem to be there.

The result is that there are substantial differences between 50 Hz and 1 kHz. Empirically, trained listeners can reliably blind detect differences of 1.5 dB in our experience, and 3 dB is usually quite obvious, and 6 dB is obvious even for complete novices --- referring to pure tone tests here.

@B9Scrambler --- we feel we generally do a good job with QC, but it's possible your unit could be defective. The DM-480 is not supposed to have sub-bass roll-off, not with our internal measurements, not with what we've seen from third party reviewer measurements, and not during subjective testing. Let us know if you're concerned about this.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I do a comparison of the moondrop blessing2. Ibasso IT04, NF audio NA1 and ISN H40 on my review of the DUNU DK2001.. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dk-2001.24085/reviews#review-23229


----------



## activatorfly

Here's my Tri-i3 review...cheers!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3.24171/reviews


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> Here's my Tri-i3 review...cheers!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3.24171/reviews


This set is a true testament to how fast the hobby and particularly chifi is increasing relative value over a very short period of time (and also, of the huge diminishing returns issue in the hobby).

These are essentially as good as the RHA CL2, which I spent $800 on less than 2 years ago.  I spent $125 on these.  They are by no means the same, but damn....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 31, 2020)

So a bit of a sales tip. Drop now has the NA2 on sale for $70. No brainer at this price. All colors too. I will be working on my review of them soon but for now.

A more balanced take on the Diamonds with a bit more in the treble and a bit less mid bass. Much better balanced actually with better stage. Easy recommend at the Drop price. Seems they frequent our thread. Lol.


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> This set is a true testament to how fast the hobby and particularly chifi is increasing relative value over a very short period of time (and also, of the huge diminishing returns issue in the hobby).
> 
> These are essentially as good as the RHA CL2, which I spent $800 on less than 2 years ago.  I spent $125 on these.  They are by no means the same, but damn....



I'll have to agree with you here, the Tri I3 is very capable for a reasonable price. I'm having a really har time seeing anyone apart from the extreme treble sensitive or har core bassheads not enjoying these. 

I'll finally have a weekend at home now so I should be able post some short impressions of all IEM's in my recent hoard (Dunu Titan 6, DM-480, TRN 5BA, KBEAR Diamond and Tri I3) in a day or two.

Spoiler alert: There's a lot of of great options for little money these days


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of a sales tip. Drop now has the NA2 on sale for $70. No brainer at this price. All colors too. I will be working on my review of them soon but for now.
> 
> A more balanced take on the Diamonds with a bit more in the treble and a bit less mid bass. Much better balanced actually with better stage. Easy recommend at the Drop price. Seems they frequent our thread. Lol.



No Drop for me.  I would have to pay the equivalent of $25-$30 in customs fees.

I am getting tired of Drop doing everything.


----------



## slowpickr (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone else wondering if the Coronavirus could survive inside an IEM package shipped from China?

Edit: never mind.  Here's the answer:

https://www.foxnews.com/health/packages-coronavirus-china-safe-to-handle


----------



## FastAndClean

slowpickr said:


> Anyone else wondering if the Coronavirus could survive inside an IEM package shipped from China?
> 
> Edit: never mind.  Here's the answer:
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/packages-coronavirus-china-safe-to-handle


no host, no life


----------



## jon parker

FastAndClean said:


> no host, no life



I wouldn't worry. Im sure Fox news does more damage than that virus :/


----------



## activatorfly

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1236255/Coronavirus-latest-four-horsemen-coaches-british-flight


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of a sales tip. Drop now has the NA2 on sale for $70. No brainer at this price. All colors too. I will be working on my review of them soon but for now.
> 
> A more balanced take on the Diamonds with a bit more in the treble and a bit less mid bass. Much better balanced actually with better stage. Easy recommend at the Drop price. Seems they frequent our thread. Lol.



How's the timbre, techicalities and isolation on the NA2?

TIA!


----------



## ShinAyasaki

So I saw the @Dsnuts mentioned the tsmr-3 Pros. They are pretty good, solid technical capabilities with slightly-warm natural sounding. Great timbre. I upgraded to the 4-Pros from the 3-Pros and I have to say they are definitely worth the 100 extra. Some more resolutions on the top-end, more airy and neutral tuning, while still remain the musicality character of the 3-Pros. It's just they're drown in a sea of chifi products, so a $200 3BA IEM and $300 4BA IEM aren't much noticeable from the oversaturated crowd. What a shame.


----------



## pr0b3r

Hi, everyone! Please forgive my noob impressions. Just sharing my thoughts on these. 

*NF Audio NA1 Dynamic Driver IEM*

Based on the documentation included in the package, Shenzhen Ningfan Acoustics Co., Ltd. manufactured this product under the NF Audio brand name. They also noted that the NF stands for “Near Field, Nice Fit, Nice Frequency.” The brand has released several other earphones already including custom fit IEMs (CIEM).
Comments on sound, build, and aesthetics are mostly subjective and based on how I appreciate this product. As always, YMMV.

*PROS:*
• Clean and well balanced bass response
• Highly resolving details
• Seamless build quality
• Quite easy to drive
*CONS:*
• Some tracks seem to sound sibilant

*Source:*
• Sony Walkman ZX300

*Build, Fit, and Accessories:*
NF Audio did a great job for the build quality of the NA1. The outer part of the shell is made of aluminum with an elegant design bearing the NF Audio logo, NF. It is coated in a matte finish which adds an elegant feel to it. The outer shell joins seamlessly with the inner part which appears to be a semi-opaque resin. It’s as if the whole shell was made out of single block of material, having no feeling of being clamped together when you run your fingers between the outer and the inner parts. Two vent holes can be found in each earpiece; one located near the nozzle which looks like just a hole poked into the resin, and the other one close to the outer shell which is made of metal with a small bore in the center. The included cable is a 5N silver-plated OFC with 2-pin connectors and a 3.5mm single ended plug. Cable design is decent and doesn’t look like a generic type of cable, having NF Audio labels on the plug as well as on its Y-split. It also has a Velcro strap attached to it.

Throughout my testing period, I did not encounter any signs of driver flex. And that’s good news for this dynamic driver IEM.

I decided to use my own wide bore ear tips, which appears to be just appropriate since the nozzles are a bit wide in diameter. They sit comfortably enough using medium tips, though still protruding a little bit off my ears.

Other accessories include two extra sets of ear tips (S, M, L) for balanced and bass tunings, a cleaning brush, and a box-shaped traveling case with snap-on magnets.

*Sound:*
• *Bass* – The overall bass response is well balanced and clean, no bleed going into the upper frequencies at all. Bassheads will probably feel the lack of quantity on the subbass though. For me, there’s definitely enough rumble to feel whenever tracks needed it. This doesn’t strike me as a bass-anemic IEM. There’s also a decent punch on the midbass, with a quite fast decay and enough thump on mid to higher volume levels, but almost on the threshold of being smooth. Overall, it’s a well-rounded bass that fits my preference.
• *Midrange* – Vocals sound slightly upfront and at times on the thin side. Sibilant recordings, specially of female vocals, have the tendency of being slightly emphasized. It is probably unforgiving on such qualities of recordings. The rest of the frequency is rich in detail. Stringed instruments are highlighted well without being too upfront throughout.
• *Treble* – The upper midrange going up to the treble region is highly resolving while still having a smooth feel to it. The sparkle up top is good without any obvious graininess. Though the extension could have been improved more.
• *Soundstage* – Soundstage width is good which enhances its imaging capability as well as its instrument separation. There’s enough airiness which prevents the overall sound to feel confined or too intimate despite all the microdetails being offered.

*iBasso IT01 comparison:*
The IT01 has more subbass quantity and goes a little deeper. Vocals sound more laid back, but without any hint of sibilance or harshness. Treble is on the smooth side here in comparison to the better textured NA1. Extensions on both ends are slightly better on the IT01. Soundstage feels more airy, but with almost the same width. The NA1 edges the IT01 when it comes to definition of microdetails and overall resolution.

*Conclusion:*
The NF Audio NA1 has a well-rounded sound which, I think, will please both bassheads and trebleheads enough. Those who are looking for “earth-shaking” bass or boom-boom type of sound may look at some other place. Perhaps try the iBasso IT01 instead. However, if you’re the type who’s looking to pay more attention to details and who’s also looking to have a great all-rounder type of IEM, I highly suggest you try the NA1. Awesome dynamics! For the asking price of $169, I would say that money is well spent on these, having an excellent build quality, elegant design, and despite leaning slightly to bright at times, still maintains a flexible type of sound signature with good neutrality.

         

*SPECS:*
• Model: NA1
• Driver: Double cavity dynamic driver
• Frequency response: 9Hz - 40kHz
• Maximum SPL: 125dB
• Sensitivity: 110dB/mW
• Distortion: <1%
• Impedance: 18Ω
• Sound insulation: 25dB
• Cable: 2-pin 0.78mm 5N silver-plated OFC
• Plug: 3.5mm single ended
• Dimension: 138 x 225 x 50mm
• Net weight: 330g


----------



## Gee Simpson (Feb 1, 2020)

@pr0b3r 

Nice review


----------



## pr0b3r

Gee Simpson said:


> @pr0b3r
> 
> Nice review



Thanks! It's just a simple observation of the product with the limited listening skills I have at the moment. I hope it will give some ideas to those interested.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 2, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> How's the timbre, techicalities and isolation on the NA2?
> 
> TIA!


  In the price range it has good technical abilities, good sound separation and layering, has a good clean sound, Treble has good presence but not as much as the NA1, bass is of a good quality has a good balance of mid to lower bass. Very versatile sound as it has a more balanced sound tuning. Timbre is where I feel the diamonds have a slight edge but these aren't lacking in timbre. These kinda remind me of a more dynamic sounding Tin audio T2 with an actual bass end.  These share some similarities to the NA1 but with a more natural toned down treble end which forwards the mids a touch and balances out the sound better. Some might prefer these over the more expensive NA1 actually due to the proper tonal balance.  You can actually listen to EDM with these and sounds great. Not so much the NA1. Imo the NA2 is about as good as it will get in the price range for dynamics. 

NA1 will be more for guys that what that "audiophile sound". They are tuned that way. The NA2 has a good balance and will be a better all rounder vs the NA1 being more specific to instrument detail and extension in both ends.


----------



## FastAndClean

oh no, the new design is strange, adjusting will be required again


----------



## CactusPete23

FastAndClean said:


> oh no, the new design is strange, adjusting will be required again


More than strange for me...


----------



## willywill

New update is targeted at mobile phone, it look real bad on a desktop


----------



## yorosello

willywill said:


> New update is targeted at mobile phone, it look real bad on a desktop


It doesn't look good either on the phone


----------



## FastAndClean

what is that green thing that just popped out my god


----------



## yorosello

FastAndClean said:


> what is that green thing that just popped out my god


Still very buggy


----------



## FastAndClean

yorosello said:


> Still very buggy


hey, i also have the Blessing 2 coming but not soon like you


----------



## yorosello (Feb 2, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> hey, i also have the Blessing 2 coming but not soon like you


Ehhk, mine also not so soon since I probably gonna have to wait till late of this month or early march to get them because of the outbreak....


----------



## slowpickr

Don't like the email notifications either. Used to get the entire post. Now it's just a few words.


----------



## davidmolliere

slowpickr said:


> Don't like the email notifications either. Used to get the entire post. Now it's just a few words.



Yep turned them off useless now...


----------



## SciOC

Where did the signatures go?  How am I supposed to know what gear I have?

Seriously though.  New formats are always a pain to get used to.



yorosello said:


> Ehhk, mine also not so soon since I probably gonna have to wait till late of this month or early march to get them because of the outbreak....


I honestly am not quite sure what to do with myself.  I actually overpaid and bought a couple of cables off Amazon. No sense in putting in an Ali order in the near future....  I really wonder how all this is going to effect the world economies if this gets any worse.  At this point can we Really actually expect this virus to slow down and for China to open back up on the 9th?

My gut says no.  At some point, something has to give though....

At what point does a virus with maybe around a ~1% fatality risk get overridden by economic concerns...?  I have a feeling this might be when we find that out.  If it had started in the US I have no doubt the economic concerns would have already won out....


----------



## slowpickr

davidmolliere said:


> Yep turned them off useless now...


Me too!


----------



## yorosello

SciOC said:


> Where did the signatures go?  How am I supposed to know what gear I have?
> 
> Seriously though.  New formats are always a pain to get used to.
> 
> ...


I didn't buy through Ali, I PO-ed from my local reseller. If things doesn't work, I might need to cancel it


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> I honestly am not quite sure what to do with myself.  I actually overpaid and bought a couple of cables off Amazon. No sense in putting in an Ali order in the near future....  I really wonder how all this is going to effect the world economies if this gets any worse.  At this point can we Really actually expect this virus to slow down and for China to open back up on the 9th?
> 
> My gut says no.  At some point, something has to give though....
> 
> At what point does a virus with maybe around a ~1% fatality risk get overridden by economic concerns...?  I have a feeling this might be when we find that out.  If it had started in the US I have no doubt the economic concerns would have already won out....



In 2002/2003, when SARs hit the world from China, it roughly took about 8 - 9 months for everything to settle down and the virus to be eradicated.
From the news reports, this Wuhan virus (AKA 2019-nCOV) seems to be less fatal than SARs, but more contagious, so I'm pretty doubtful things will settle down before the next few months at least. Actually this Wuhan virus thingy is less fatal than some other flu viruses as per this table, and I have a suspicion there are more undeclared/undiagnosed cases in China than what they are letting on, so maybe the mortality rate is even lower than the quoted 2.2%.

But for sure this may trigger a recession this year unfortunately. In my country in Asia (Singapore), a lot of folks have stopped going to outdoor gatherings or shopping centres, and a lot of travel has been curbed to and from China. According to this article (https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-is-more-dangerous-for-the-economy-than-sars), compared to the previous SARs outbreak in 2002/2003, right now China has a larger share of global GDP, so the economic future for this year isn't the best. CHIFI made leaps and bounds in 2019, but it really looks like for 2020, CHIFI might be affected downstream due to less local Chinese investment/production/transport due to this Wuhan virus thingy too, which is a bummer.


----------



## SBranson

So is it the case that orders from Linsoul or Penon are delayed?

This new update makes searching useless.


----------



## yorosello

SBranson said:


> So is it the case that orders from Linsoul or Penon are delayed?
> 
> This new update makes searching useless.


need to use advanced search


----------



## SBranson

yorosello said:


> need to use advanced search


Okay maybe useless is not correct but annoying for sure.  Used to be so simple..


----------



## courierdriver

davidmolliere said:


> Yep turned them off useless now...


I'm contemplating doing the same. Useless, and if I gotta log in all the time to go through all the unread/ not applicable to me posts, I'm sure I won't be as active on the site anymore. Please change this back to the way it was before, Headfi. Or else I might become dormant again. Last time, it was about 14 years.


----------



## yorosello

SBranson said:


> Okay maybe useless is not correct but annoying for sure.  Used to be so simple..


Yes. I agree


----------



## audio123

The Blade is an enjoyable IEM. Smooth & non-fatiguing.


----------



## CoiL

willywill said:


> New update is targeted at mobile phone, *it look real bad on a desktop*


Agree. 
Somethines I wonder WHY-O-WHY they need to break/renew something that is working PERFECTLY!
I wish they turn back to old H-Fi for PC browsers and do separate thing for mobile.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> I'm contemplating doing the same. Useless, and if I gotta log in all the time to go through all the unread/ not applicable to me posts, I'm sure I won't be as active on the site anymore. Please change this back to the way it was before, Headfi. Or else I might become dormant again. Last time, it was about 14 years.


I keep all the threads that I read open in separate tabs, so each time I open the browser ( chrome) all last tabs open up too. ( a settting in chrome allows it to save what tabs was last open and when you open it again they all come back)


----------



## alexandros a

THE absolute ideal pairing.......
AM05 with FiiO X3II & HUM Hypno amp.
Warmer tonality,more body/weight on the midrange.


----------



## audio123

alexandros a said:


> THE absolute ideal pairing.......
> AM05 with FiiO X3II & HUM Hypno amp.
> Warmer tonality,more body/weight on the midrange.


You should give the DX160 + AM05 combo a go


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 3, 2020)

CoiL said:


> Agree.
> Somethines I wonder WHY-O-WHY they need to break/renew something that is working PERFECTLY!
> I wish they turn back to old H-Fi for PC browsers and do separate thing for mobile.



It is still fine for me with Firefox  on my PC. If anything, it is better.

I don't use a smartphone but HF is working much faster on my 7 year old iPad than it was.  Perfect Web browser, not Safari. Not checked my Android tablet..don't usually use it as it is smaller than the iPad.  Old eyes...

We will see the return of the thread picture galleries...that should make it all worth it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

alexandros a said:


> THE absolute ideal pairing.......
> AM05 with FiiO X3II & HUM Hypno amp.
> Warmer tonality,more body/weight on the midrange.



Lol at first glance I thought that was dynamite


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems headfi changed the whole thing. I can't edit any of my reviews. We got an entirely new site. It is supposed to be better somehow?


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> It seems headfi changed the whole thing. I can't edit any of my reviews. We got an entirely new site. It is supposed to be better somehow?



Give them time to tweak everything.  I have already seen a change to something that was annoying me yesterday.


----------



## Mr Trev

mbwilson111 said:


> It is still fine for me with Firefox  on my PC. If anything, it is better.
> 
> I don't use a smartphone but HF is working much faster on my 7 year old iPad than it was.  Perfect Web browser, not Safari. Not checked my Android tablet..don't usually use it as it is smaller than the iPad.  Old eyes...
> 
> We will see the return of the thread picture galleries...that should make it all worth it.



Wow, you can use Firefox?
On my end, I can't even see what I'm typing with Firefox. Brave works fine however.


----------



## mbwilson111

Mr Trev said:


> Wow, you can use Firefox?
> On my end, I can't even see what I'm typing with Firefox. Brave works fine however.



On my Windows 10 PC, yes.  Windows 7 when I first joined. I have used Firefox for years.  Originally Netscape.


----------



## Mr Trev

mbwilson111 said:


> On my Windows 10 PC, yes.  Windows 7 when I first joined. I have used Firefox for years.  Originally Netscape.


I was happily using Firefox too… until the change


----------



## peter123 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok, let's see if I'm able to publish this on this new and "improved" site 

I obviously wasn't as it came out half way finished, lol!


----------



## alexandros a

Gee Simpson said:


> Lol at first glance I thought that was dynamite


More like TNT....... (soundwise)


----------



## peter123 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok, let's see if I'm able to publish this on this new and "improved" site 

The last couple of weeks I've received quite a few new IEM's and as I've got some time with all of them now I thought I'd add some early impression on them.

*KBEAR Diamond:*
First out are these single dynamic IEM's from KBEAR. The Diamond does offer a classic V-shaped sound signature with massive subbass that has very good quality given the quantity. Midbass is also well pronounced but does still manage do behave quite well, not interfering much with the midrange. In a way the Diamond feels like a hybrid with its massive bass impact and thinner presentation from the midrange and upwards. The midrange is noticeable recessed and also, as already mentioned, quite thin. Both male and (especially) female vocals lack a bit of weight to sound perfectly natural. This is especially noticeable with songs that also has much bass presence as the contrast between the chunky low end and thinner upper frequencies get quite noticeable. The upper frequencies does also lack weight but they don't sound particularly strident or fatiguing, rather just a tad splashy. It might sound as if I don't enjoy the Diamonds but that's not the case. I really love them for bass driven electronic music where vocals are not in focus and especially instrumental music in the same genre. I also really like to use them when working out as their fun and engaging sound gives a lot of energy.

The shape of the housings is pretty generic but they're still quite comfortable and isolation is pretty good.

*Dunu DM-480:*
Next out are these dual dynamics from Dunu. In many ways they're similar to the Diamond with some noticeable differences. The DM-480 are also noticeable V-shaped but with less subbass impact and extension compared to the Diamonds. Due to less bass quantity the quality is also perceived as better. This is even more highlighted as the amount of mid bass is even lesser in comparison to the Diamonds, this gives even less bass bleed. I've read some comments about the DM-480 saying that it sound like if they've got a subwoofer in them and I can easily understand that statement. Actually the DM-480 sounds quite a bit like a balanced armature configuration except for the great subbass. The midrange and upper frequencies on the DM-480 are also quite thin but since the the bass impact is less on them (once again compared to the Diamonds) they do come across as more coherent sounding. That being said the midrange is definitely recessed on the DM-480 as well, it's just less obvious.

The DM-480 are quite small and very comfortable to wear. Isolation is also better than average, especially given their size.

*TRN BA5:*
Well, here's something completely different. Not only in driver configuration (as the name implies the BA5 has five balanced armature drivers in each housing) but also in sound signature. Gone is the great subbass impact from both the Diamonds and the DM-480. The subbass on the BA5 is definitely rolled off and has a lot of less impact compared to the previous two offerings. Despite this they're not perceived as particularly bass light when listening to them as the higher bass notes has pretty good impact and very good speed and quality. That being said the BA5 are definitely perceived as more midrange focused as the midrange stand out more than the bass and vocals does also sound richer. There's also a lift in the upper midrange pushing female vocals even further forward in the mix. The BA5 is able to this without being fatiguing in any way though. Treble does also have more weight on them and overall they feel more balanced with wider stage and a more light and airy presentation compared to the previous contenders.

The fit is absolutely fantastic and isolation is also very good on them.

*TRI I3:*
Now here's a quite unusual three way driver configuration packing one dynamic, one planar and one BA driver in the same shell. The result is wonderful, albeit not as airy and light sounding as the BA5 and not as bass heavy as the DM-480 and especially the Diamonds, the I3 is definitely on another level as total package. Honestly these doesn't do much wrong and should be an easy recommendation to anyone looking for a great all-round pair of IEM's without breaking the bank. Subbass extension is good (just not as good as on the Diamonds) and impact is also enough that most people won't be missing anything. The bass quality is also excellent. The midrange is rich and very organic sounding and is perceived as being very well in line with the other frequencies. The treble is well extended with enough body to feel natural and fatigue free. I'd describe the overall sound signature on the I3 as big and bold. These are definitely one of the most coherent sounding IEM's I've ever heard and to me they're completely fatigue free while still offering excellent resolution and clarity. Layering, timbre and 3D presentation is also top notch on them.

To me these are as comfortable as a pair of IEM's can possibly be and the isolation is also really good.

*Dunu Titan 6:*
SO let's end the same way that we started with yet another single dynamic offering. I'm going to spill the beans right away and say that these are definitely the best single dynamic IEM's I've ever heard. Amazing subbass impact with a quality that leaves nothing to be desired with fantastic layering. Mid bass impact is definitely more than I usually prefer but the excellent quality does still make it feel absolutely wonderful. As a result of the great bass quantity/quality male vocals feels rich and perfectly natural while female vocals sound intimate and lush. Although the midrange is slightly recessed on the Titan 6 the overall quality it delivers doesn't stand back from anything else that I've heard. The Titan 6 is not as wide sounding as the I3, and definitely not as wide as the BA5, but a slightly lifted upper midrange gives them just enough air to never sound congested to me. The treble is a meaty and natural sounding as the rest of the frequencies and although it doesn't have the greatest extension it doesn't bother me one second when I'm listening to them. Although the Titan 6 have a few features that don't usually works well for me (mid bass quantity and lack of treble extension in particular) I still can't help totally loving them as they just manage to never cross the limit on either for my preference. They're definitely a great addition to my collection adding something new in sound signature that I never thought I'd be able to appreciate to this extent.


So yeah, that's it folks. Five new IEM's that all pushes the limits for what to expect for mid-fi IEM's in 2020. Yeah, they all may not be for everyone but I'm sure they're all for someone  Honestly, it's getting pretty hard to by a bad pair of IEM's these days.

For the record:
The I3 and Titan 6 were bought by me while the DM-480, BA5 and Diamond are review samples.

All listening for this particular post was made from the balanced output of my Radsone ES100.


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Ok, let's see if I'm able to publish this on this new and "improved" site
> 
> The last couple of weeks I've received quite a few new IEM's and as I've got some time with all of them now I thought I'd add some early impression on them.
> 
> ...


How does the titan 6 compare to the DM-480?


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> How does the titan 6 compare to the DM-480?



The Titan 6 are more intimate, more lush and warm due to greater midbass. They're also quite a bit more natural sounding and overall richer. Totally different sound signatures but also different level of performance imo.


----------



## Ziggomatic

peter123 said:


> The Titan 6 are more intimate, more lush and warm due to greater midbass. They're also quite a bit more natural sounding and overall richer. Totally different sound signatures but also different level of performance imo.



I own both and totally agree with this. If you're after sound stage, get the DM-480; if you want your vocals well represented, go with the T6. I'll just add that the mid-bass punch on the T6 is really well done - totally addictive.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 3, 2020)

So something a bit interesting about this thread. I had no idea but the new site change allows us to see just how much traffic we have gotten over the years on this particular thread. We have had over 5 million views from members and non members that come into this thread to read what is happening here.

That is astounding. Lol.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> So something a bit interesting about this thread. I had no idea but the new site change allows us to see just how much traffic we have gotten over the years on this particular thread. We have had over 5 million views from members and non members that come into this thread to read what is happening here.
> 
> That is astounding. Lol.


Stupendous!


----------



## jant71 (Feb 3, 2020)

A big number the 5,000,000 but over the years it averages to 1,700+ views per day. The total number is big but it has been over 9 years. Can't say for others but about what I would expect for the average. Probably decreasing as well. Lost some after the first format change we lost some and there is more forum/blog/review site competition than there used to be.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well just the fact that it has been running and is still very active as ever since the beginning. I think all you guys contributing to the crazy hobby and posting about it here is what attracts your casual enthusiast. Cuz I do encourage participation. I like the fact that we can chat about anything audio related on this thread. In any case. You guys are awesome for all contributing to this long ongoing thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just visited Penon site and I think generally this will apply to most vendors that we deal with. 



Due to the spread of the new coronavirus 2019-nCoV, some employees will not be able to return to work due to traffic blockages during the Chinese New Year holiday. Our company will extend the holiday until February 3, and the limited customer service and logistics services are relatively slow.

Due to short of staff, we will temporarily close our sales stores on platforms other than our website to maintain our website’s services.

If you have already placed order and would like to cancel it first, please email us and we will do as you wish, but don’t worry, give us more time to deal with it.

Thank you all for your help and support, protect yourself and hope that the epidemic will soon get better.


----------



## SBranson

I messaged Linsoul last night and they said they can process orders but only with standard shipping as DHL is closed until the 10th.  I wonder if it won’t be longer though so I’m going to wait until ordering anything until I know it won’t just get lost in the chaos.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I would hold off on ordering from China for a bit as the spread of the virus seems to be much more serious than what is official on the news. The chance that whatever you order getting to you in a timely manner is not really realistic right now. Work force seems to be at a temporary hiatus. 

As crazy as we are reading about the possible pandemic. Imagine being in China right now. Wondering if just going out to buy groceries you are at risk. It is a big deal. We will find out more within the next couple of weeks how the spread of the virus will continue. China has to start back up their economy and their workforce at some point. But at the same time everyone there I am sure is extremely worried. I would be too. In these times I think the best thing to do is to actually not order anything at the moment. Ultimately getting a new toy or accessory is not so important in the big picture. 

Aliexpress vendors will not be able to send anything folks have ordered during the holiday sales not probably till after the 10th.  And even then it all depends on if people are actually working in the shipping sector. So it is more complicated than just workers getting back to work. I got a very worried message from Penon and while these folks will do everything in their power to appease the online patrons of their site. 

The rest of the world should keep these folks in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## DBaldock9

Going in to an office with a controlled environment, is quite a bit different than being a delivery person who has to travel all around to multiple places, picking up & dropping off freight - when there's a dangerous virus outbreak.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> So I would hold off on ordering from China for a bit as the spread of the virus seems to be much more serious than what is official on the news. The chance that whatever you order getting to you in a timely manner is not really realistic right now. Work force seems to be at a temporary hiatus.
> 
> As crazy as we are reading about the possible pandemic. Imagine being in China right now. Wondering if just going out to buy groceries you are at risk. It is a big deal. We will find out more within the next couple of weeks how the spread of the virus will continue. China has to start back up their economy and their workforce at some point. But at the same time everyone there I am sure is extremely worried. I would be too. In these times I think the best thing to do is to actually not order anything at the moment. Ultimately getting a new toy or accessory is not so important in the big picture.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I mentioned in another thread that I was scheduled for a quite large furniture trade show in China (Guangzhou) in the second half of March but Chinese authorities has canceled the whole event with no new date yet..... 

Also out Shanghai office has been told that they're not allowed to go back to work until February 10th (should have started yesterday), I wouldn't be surprised if this also changes again.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 4, 2020)

I ordered one of these on drop. Seems to be a good deal for the $150 price.



Shozy form 1.4. Beryllium coated dynamic and 4BAs.
Won't be till March delivery but heck it is being sold for $50 less than RP. Decent deal. Will report once I get em.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> I ordered one of these on drop. Seems to be a good deal for the $150 price.
> Shozy form 1.4. Beryllium coated dynamic and 4BAs.
> Won't be till March delivery but heck it is being sold for $50 less than RP. Decent deal. Will report once I get em.



Thats a great bargain compared to aliexpress price at same price with H40.
Curious about this one too, especially compared to H40


----------



## Dsnuts

I saw HBBs review on them. Seems to like them a lot. I think it is his current under $200 fave. He posted the graph on them on his review and it matches up very similarly to DUNUs DK-3001pros. But as you all know graphs aren't everything. Looks like a well balanced hybrid. Compelling at that price. Will see how they are.


----------



## SBranson

I thought of ordering those on Drop but the fact that they have to place the order with the factory after the Drop ends and what’s going on in China right now, I’m wondering if that delivery estimate is likely.


----------



## Dsnuts

If there is a crazy outbreak. They might have to cancel that. Worse case scenario they will probably just refund the order. 

Best case scenario. The worlds leading drug manufacturers are hard at work on a vaccine. I read they are making some progress too so it will only be a matter of time before a cure.


----------



## crabdog

BGVP has an interesting dual BA TWS that also comes with MMCX sockets and a cable. It should be a good choice for folks who don't mind a bit of hotness in the treble. I just posted my review for anyone interested.


----------



## courierdriver

DBaldock9 said:


> Going in to an office with a controlled environment, is quite a bit different than being a delivery person who has to travel all around to multiple places, picking up & dropping off freight - when there's a dangerous virus outbreak.


Yes indeed! As someone who used to do that for a living (as well as having to handle 1000+ packages per day from all over the world) I can attest to how dangerous it can be to your health, especially now with this new virus. I say a few prayers every day now, for my friends and even those I don't know, who earn their living as delivery people and freight handlers. It's a dangerous time right now, just to make a living in these types of careers.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> I ordered one of these on drop. Seems to be a good deal for the $150 price.
> Shozy form 1.4. Beryllium coated dynamic and 4BAs.
> Won't be till March delivery but heck it is being sold for $50 less than RP. Decent deal. Will report once I get em.


Will look forward to your impressions on these. After the rec from BGGAR on YouTube, these are high on my list. Price is at the top of my budget, but 4 BA's and a beryllium DD sounds like it'd be right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 4, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Will look forward to your impressions on these. After the rec from BGGAR on YouTube, these are high on my list. Price is at the top of my budget, but 4 BA's and a beryllium DD sounds like it'd be right in my wheelhouse.




BGGAR also replied to someone in the comments, when asked should I upgrade from 1.1 to 1.4, BGGAR said keep the 1.1 and not get the 1.4. So, maybe keep that in mind? 1.1 is a great set according to him so perhaps 1.1 with a better cable is another option. I think the bottom half cloth covering may be at least a bit noisy on both models when rubbing against zippers and other stuff.


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> BGGAR also replied to someone in the comments, when asked should I upgrade from 1.1 to 1.4, BGGAR said keep the 1.1 and not get the 1.4. So, maybe keep that in mind? 1.1 is a great set according to him so perhaps 1.1 with a better cable is another option. I think the bottom half cloth covering may be at least a bit noisy on both models when rubbing against zippers and other stuff.


I don't have either at the moment. Thinking I might get the 1.4 as a gift to myself for my birthday in a few months.


----------



## ErkH (Feb 4, 2020)

I auditioned shozy form 1.4 at my local dealer in hong kong.Those are darkish sounding, maybe too dark for some people, bassy but not boomy, and spacious sounding like a pair of speaker in front of you(depends on tracks).


----------



## illumidata

peter123 said:


> Ok, let's see if I'm able to publish this on this new and "improved" site
> 
> The last couple of weeks I've received quite a few new IEM's and as I've got some time with all of them now I thought I'd add some early impression on them.
> 
> ...



Nice haul and reviews!

One tip (groan) with the Diamonds, if I may be so bold, and only because we’re using the same source to listen to them, which narrows down the issue...I found I got an occluded top end with them if my tips insert too far (I started with Tennmak Whirlwinds, then switched to Azla Sedna Shorts, which boosted bass but muffled everything else, relatively speaking, and am now back on the Whirlwinds).

My take on the Diamonds is they have almost as much mid extension as the BA5s (same tuner worked on both, incidentally, which is what piqued my interest in them initially), especially with high silver content cables, so just thought I’d mention the tip thing in case you wanted to get them sounding a bit more balanced. Also, extended burn in really opens them up from a soundstage and layering perspective - mine sound positively sparkly now, and cables really make a big difference.

As you can probably tell, I’m kind of hooked on mine! Anyway, thanks for taking the time to share all these excellent comparisons you do and happy listening.


----------



## peter123

illumidata said:


> Nice haul and reviews!
> 
> One tip (groan) with the Diamonds, if I may be so bold, and only because we’re using the same source to listen to them, which narrows down the issue...I found I got an occluded top end with them if my tips insert too far (I started with Tennmak Whirlwinds, then switched to Azla Sedna Shorts, which boosted bass but muffled everything else, relatively speaking, and am now back on the Whirlwinds).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip(s)! (pun intended but also sincerely)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

SBranson said:


> I messaged Linsoul last night and they said they can process orders but only with standard shipping as DHL is closed until the 10th.  I wonder if it won’t be longer though so I’m going to wait until ordering anything until I know it won’t just get lost in the chaos.


Still waiting for my 11/11 19 order of S6Rui from Linsoul. They sent me tracking number via DHL 3. Days ago but still not picked up by DHL so not shipped and useless. Getting frustrated ...


----------



## SBranson

drbluenewmexico said:


> Still waiting for my 11/11 19 order of S6Rui from Linsoul. They sent me tracking number via DHL 3. Days ago but still not picked up by DHL so not shipped and useless. Getting frustrated ...



Well if DHL is closed until the 10th then I wouldn’t get to worried that it’s not picked up yet.  But damn that’s a long time to wait for your 11/11 order.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

SBranson said:


> Well if DHL is closed until the 10th then I wouldn’t get to worried that it’s not picked up yet.  But damn that’s a long time to wait for your 11/11 order.


"What me worry?"  Alfred E Neuman in Mad Magazine


----------



## SBranson




----------



## drbluenewmexico

SBranson said:


>


Exactly!


----------



## Otto Motor

The new Blon BL-05:  7-layers ceramic piezoelectric + 10mm CNT unibody dynamic drivers. Retro design. Metal shells. Tons of photographs, no review yet.


----------



## Infoseeker

So a piezoelectric + dynamic? So they are like budget imr iems?


----------



## Otto Motor

Infoseeker said:


> So a piezoelectric + dynamic? So they are like budget imr iems?


Don't know.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Piezo/dynamic combo units are also in the Spring 1 and A6 Mini.

If they can nail the tuning (which the Spring 1 does not do without modding/EQ) that's a very interesting proposition.


----------



## kmmbd

Infoseeker said:


> So a piezoelectric + dynamic? So they are like budget imr iems?


Or perhaps closer to BQEYZ Spring 1 in this case. Won't be surprised if the ceramic tweeter is the same as on the Spring 1 (which is a good thing).


----------



## Dsnuts

I was able to finalize my NF audio NA2 review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.24196/reviews#item-review-23248. 
I know a few of you guys ended up snapping these up for the $70 price point on Drop a week back. I am certain you guys will dig em.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am getting word that business in China has literally stopped due to the corona virus. large sectors, factories, malls. Needless to say audio business in China right now is also being hit hard. I got a tentative date of February 18th to reopen sectors of public space and business but that is tentative. I saw a report today that says what is official out of China is not actually accurate. Some say it is literally double the cases and increasing every day. So it is a scary situation. 

The recent NA2 drop might not actually happen due to what is happening right now. The wait time is going to be long or folks just might get a refund I was told. I suppose the same might happen with the recent Shozy 1.4 drop as well.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> So I am getting word that business in China has literally stopped due to the corona virus. large sectors, factories, malls. Needless to say audio business in China right now is also being hit hard. I got a tentative date of February 18th to reopen sectors of public space and business but that is tentative. I saw a report today that says what is official out of China is not actually accurate. Some say it is literally double the cases and increasing every day. So it is a scary situation.
> 
> The recent NA2 drop might not actually happen due to what is happening right now. The wait time is going to be long or folks just might get a refund I was told. I suppose the same might happen with the recent Shozy 1.4 drop as well.



Yeah the virus situation in China looks pretty serious. I suspect their manufacturing, distribution and transportation is gonna take a big hit due to the virus outbreak. May be months before their economy and CHIFI production lines get back to baseline IMO. 

Personally, I'm holding off on some AE/China purchases for the next few weeks. I'm not scared of getting a virus in the packaging, it'll probably die in transit, I'm more worried that the orders and shipping will get delayed to who knows when.

Tis a real pity after the stellar year of 2019 for CHIFI, I don't remember buying a crap pair of CHIFI IEMs last year, they've really caught up leaps and bounds to the western IEM industry. We are quite fortunate outside China, this outbreak means we have less audio gear to purchase (which may be a good thing actually), but the folks inside are literally dealing with a life and death issue. My thoughts go out to the poor folks inside China battling the virus, I pray that those guys recover soon.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the virus situation in China looks pretty serious. I suspect their manufacturing, distribution and transportation is gonna take a big hit due to the virus outbreak. May be months before their economy and CHIFI production lines get back to baseline IMO.
> 
> Personally, I'm holding off on some AE/China purchases for the next few weeks. I'm not scared of getting a virus in the packaging, it'll probably die in transit, I'm more worried that the orders and shipping will get delayed to who knows when.
> 
> Tis a real pity after the stellar year of 2019 for CHIFI, I don't remember buying a crap pair of CHIFI IEMs last year, they've really caught up leaps and bounds to the western IEM industry. We are quite fortunate outside China, this outbreak means we have less audio gear to purchase (which may be a good thing actually), but the folks inside are literally dealing with a life and death issue. My thoughts go out to the poor folks inside China battling the virus, I pray that those guys recover soon.




i also hold my purchase remembering the situation out there. I'm scared my order will be stuck forever, so better not buying anything. On positive mind, we can save up to buy best things that yet to come (BL-05 is one of them, i can bet big on them). Well i guess i got lucky, my last shipment is i3, they are on my local post office already, and sadly i can't pick up today due my workload, hopefully i can pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just had a few things updated and on the move from Aliexpress


----------



## ErkH

*Introducing Shuoer "TAPE²" Mod *

I have tried to mod my shuoer tape by covering ~60% area of the metal mesh of the nozzle with 3M micropore tape







compare to unmodded one, shoutiness is almost gone while remain its V-shaped sound signature.


*Shuoer "TAPE²" vs JVC FDX1 green filter(most damped one)*


----------



## jant71 (Feb 7, 2020)

ErkH said:


> *Introducing Shuoer "TAPE²" Mod *
> 
> I have tried to mod my shuoer tape by covering ~60% area of the metal mesh of the nozzle with 3M micropore tape
> 
> ...



Still think after run in and w/o that stock cable the Tape are just fine. Of course tips too since just like the cooler brighter cable they included soft tips which, again, contribute to that bright and more sterile tuning.

Problem with your mod is the real Tape problem. The condensation. So that micropore tape will get wet fairly quick. I just monitor and take tips off and wipe dry. Micropore tape will get damp/saturated when conditions are ripe for the condensation and it gets to the screen. People were taking the mesh behind the screens off due to moisture so I doubt they would add back a layer that would have to wait to dry out.

I applaude your effort and don't mean to condensate on your parade but it is what it is.


----------



## ErkH (Feb 7, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Still think after run in and w/o that stock cable the Tape are just fine. Of course tips too since just like the cooler brighter cable they included soft tips which, again, contribute to that bright and more sterile tuning.
> 
> Problem with your mod is the real Tape problem. The condensation. So that micropore tape will get wet fairly quick. I just monitor and take tips off and wipe dry. Micropore tape will get damp/saturated when conditions are ripe for the condensation and it gets to the screen.


actually I stick it to the screen at the first place, they are stable on the the mesh over a month and so far it works normally without causing any damage to the earphone.
I take it off and put it on multiple times when I do the measurement, it peels off very easily.I live in humid condition (Hong Kong)
As the measurement shown above, it looks completely normal when I undo the mod.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Penon Sphere. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> Still waiting for my 11/11 19 order of S6Rui from Linsoul. They sent me tracking number via DHL 3. Days ago but still not picked up by DHL so not shipped and useless. Getting frustrated ...


DHL picked up in Hong Kong today estimated delivery in one week! Invoice shows wrong iem was shipped (pro instead of regular) but BGGG video review says they are very similar so still excited to hear them! The prize I won on 11/11 (tsmr 3) not listed as shipped either...


----------



## jant71

Got these in today....



Elecom RH2000(aka, for some reason, AMA 25813). Got them on the ol' ebay for $27 shipped from Japan even with the stupid tax. Needed something to attach to the Shuoer Tape stock cable to. Both need burn in so that is what is happening currently. Still, like my RH1000BT, a really likable signature just a bigger driver 12mm vs. 10mm and perhaps the RH2000 has more balance and ability going for it. The Tape cable adds to the clarity and space and pushes even more towards a neutral lean. Combo w/o a good seal can be a bit hot in the treble. The RH2000 sound tube is more on the shorter side which does better with longer tips(stock are a bit longer). Pretty impressive so far though. The Elecom is a great buy and what I thought it would be, quite scalable with a better cable.


----------



## Viajero

Otto Motor said:


> The new Blon BL-05:  7-layers ceramic piezoelectric + 10mm CNT unibody dynamic drivers. Retro design. Metal shells. Tons of photographs, no review yet.


Greatly looking forward to these. I really like the BL-03 aside from just slightly too much mid bass and a bit of weakness in the areas of resolution and separation. I'm hoping the piezoelectric driver will help give the BL-05 a bit more resolution, separation, airiness and extension in the highs.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Got these in today....
> 
> Elecom RH2000(aka, for some reason, AMA 25813). Got them on the ol' ebay for $27 shipped from Japan even with the stupid tax. Needed something to attach to the Shuoer Tape stock cable to. Both need burn in so that is what is happening currently. Still, like my RH1000BT, a really likable signature just a bigger driver 12mm vs. 10mm and perhaps the RH2000 has more balance and ability going for it. The Tape cable adds to the clarity and space and pushes even more towards a neutral lean. Combo w/o a good seal can be a bit hot in the treble. The RH2000 sound tube is more on the shorter side which does better with longer tips(stock are a bit longer). Pretty impressive so far though. The Elecom is a great buy and what I thought it would be, quite scalable with a better cable.



Those looks nice! What other IEM's would you say they have a similar sound signature to?


----------



## audio123

Campfire Andromeda Original, 2019, S. SE: Gold & the ultimate MW10!


----------



## SciOC

audio123 said:


> Campfire Andromeda Original, 2019, S. SE: Gold & the ultimate MW10!


That's an expensive picture for a chifi focused thread.....  Yeesh.  Worth more than all my gear added up.....


----------



## jant71 (Feb 11, 2020)

peter123 said:


> Those looks nice! What other IEM's would you say they have a similar sound signature to?



I would say these Elecom would be the Japanese counterpart to the BLON BL-03. You'll possibly want to change tips and maybe the cable but you'll really dig the sound. Never have heard the BL-03 so can't say how they might actually sound though the FR graphs of the Blon and how I hear the Elecom seem along the same signature line. First BLON I was planning to try was the BL-05.

Elecom is most like Sony sound with a bit of JVC at times though Elecom do like to dial the bass back from JVC, Sony, and even AT budget stuff. Hard to put a finger on it. Single dynamics recentlyI have had like the CNT1 or TFZ King III are different. TFZ maybe similar but thicker, more balanced tuning than the Semkarch(LZ) but I might say it is better than the CNT1. I would say quite close to the Pioneer CH9T but the stock cable will shift the sig a bit more towards the bass and some off the treble from the Pioneer. Some Dunu Titan T5 sound to them but that is another model from pretty way back though it does register.. Too many portable cans and BT/TWS lately so I haven't been sampling too many of the latest things other than the Tape. Funny, that with the Tape cable the RH2000 sounds more like the stock Tape than the Tape does. Tape with a **** cable is a thicker sound. Think that stock Tape cable belongs on a CNT1 or real boomer that one might want to tame. Doesn't really belong on the Tape or on the Elecom really due to treble spikes. Some vocal sibilance with that cable and the RH2000 though might be fair to wait for any changes just in case.

I do think if you already have a solid cable for them they will certainly play well with many of the $100 options for sure as the Tape cable shows there is ability to be had and a good tuning to start with. I do want to see how they run in esp. with the stock cable which is not bad just not gonna be great for a Japanese under $50 model. Think I "discovered" these way back and gave them Kudos for a budget Japan-Fi model with MMCX when nothing under $100 existed and not that many in general.


----------



## Ian Brado

I would like to say the T5 Ultra Connect, I purchased yesterday are very good in audio quality and instrument separation. Really have impressed me. Especially with the tuning filters.

I have owned lots of Bluetooth earphones but these are so far the best as a whole.

I got them from here: https://rockjawaudio.com/products/t5-ultra-connect

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> I would say these Elecom would be the Japanese counterpart to the BLON BL-03. You'll possibly want to change tips and maybe the cable but you'll really dig the sound. Never have heard the BL-03 so can't say how they might actually sound though the FR graphs of the Blon and how I hear the Elecom seem along the same signature line. First BLON I was planning to try was the BL-05.
> 
> Elecom is most like Sony sound with a bit of JVC at times though Elecom do like to dial the bass back from JVC, Sony, and even AT budget stuff. Hard to put a finger on it. Single dynamics recentlyI have had like the CNT1 or TFZ King III are different. TFZ maybe similar but thicker, more balanced tuning than the Semkarch(LZ) but I might say it is better than the CNT1. I would say quite close to the Pioneer CH9T but the stock cable will shift the sig a bit more towards the bass and some off the treble from the Pioneer. Some Dunu Titan T5 sound to them but that is another model from pretty way back though it does register.. Too many portable cans and BT/TWS lately so I haven't been sampling too many of the latest things other than the Tape. Funny, that with the Tape cable the RH2000 sounds more like the stock Tape than the Tape does. Tape with **** cable is a thicker sound. Think that stock Tape cable belongs on a CNT1 or really boomer that one might want to tame. Doesn't really belong on the Tape or on the Elecom really due to treble spikes. Some vocal sibilance with that cable and the RH2000 though might bre fair to wait for any changes just in case.
> 
> I do think if you already have a solid cable for them they will certainly play well with many of the $100 options for sure as the Tape cable shows there is ability to be had and a good tuning to start with. I do want to see how they run in esp. with the stock cable which is not bad just not gonna be great for a Japanese under $50 model. Think I "discovered" these way back and gave them Kudos for a budget Japan-Fi model with MMCX when nothing under $100 existed and not that many in general.



Thanks! Might check them out as it seems like not much is getting shipped from China at the moment


----------



## jant71 (Feb 11, 2020)

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Might check them out as it seems like not much is getting shipped from China at the moment



Yep, ordered on a sunday(1/26) with economy free and got them on the 10th so can't complain. I do have one other single dynamic, the $70 Simgot MT3 to compare with real quick...




Just pretty quick out of my Ruizu H1, no EQ, shorter tips on the RH2000 and stock cable with about 2 hours and 8 on the drivers. RH2000 isn't a bassy done low. Better balance but more neutral less boosted. Makes the MT3 bass sound a bit wooly and stick out as less cohesive which I remember being pretty happy with when I reviewed them. MT3 has as stock a 4 core OFC...



Elecom doesn't include a four channel cable till their hundred $$$ stuff. Think the detail/reso edge still goes to the Elecom due to the clearer bass. The Simgot got a good review from me and gets 4.5 on Amazon for about a hundred reviews. It is solid. RH2000 with a capable cable will really outclass it though.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been getting messages from Penon and here is the gritty on the situation. I would put a hold on purchasing from China right now. I heard that there is an automatic shipping extension to Feb 29th out of aliexpress. It isn't just the audio industry that is affected right now. It is literally every type of business that is affected.  That means right now getting anything out of China will be difficult. Shipping is dangerous for workers so the shipping sector is very sketchy at the moment. They are finding out more and more about the virus and it seems to be a super bug of sort that is manifesting into something people have never seen before. Looks like we will have to wait it out for a while. Consider yourself lucky not to be living anywhere near the outbreak. Reality is looks like all business out of China is on hold right now. Situation seems to be getting worse every time I am updating about it.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Thanks for the China update DS...sounds grim and dangerous and  sad for the people...


----------



## Carlsan

NF AUDIO NA1 IEM $149 on drop.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 12, 2020)

NA1 is a detail monster, quite unique sounding in the price range. More of a neutrally tuned in ear with gobs of detail especially in the treble and sub bass regions. These will not be for everyone but for guys that like that summit fi, TOTL tunings. That is actually what these are going for. It will most definitley be different than your standard tunings you get from in ears at the price range. These are a prime example of a U tuning. These are more sub bass, mid to upper treble. Guys that love a full forward mid range. Might want to stay away though.

A more balanced tuning is the NA2 but still has that crazy sub bass.


----------



## jant71

Carlsan said:


> NF AUDIO NA1 IEM $149 on drop.



Why does Drop give you $29 off the NA2 and only $20 off the NA1?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would assume it is because the NA2 is more mass produced, meaning they can stamp out more of em easier. The NA1 is more hand made smaller batches. Probably more difficult to make.


----------



## cqtek

I want to share with you, my humble opinion about the Dunu DM-480.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-dm-480.24117/reviews#item-review-23274

Lately I've been working non-stop, both at the office and at home... no time to read!


----------



## Vruksha

Any Trn BA5 users facing QC issues?? I am/was planning to get one but my friend who bought one had issues just after two days(some of the drivers just stop working at times)..I did some reading and found many owners having QC issues so I'm wondering if that was for the first batch only or they still suffering? 
Thanks.


----------



## audio123

Simply yet classy design on the FIBAE 1


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> I would assume it is because the NA2 is more mass produced, meaning they can stamp out more of em easier. The NA1 is more hand made smaller batches. Probably more difficult to make.



Now Drop only $10 off on the Voyager 3. I actually think these last two are more stingy on the "drop" taking advantage of the situation in China. Or covering their butts with the situation with less of a discount just in case costs for these may be more for any reason. A built in buffer for them. Or, , less discount on the other end since the Chinese brands have been hurt with the situation and not giving that good a deal as they might under normal circumstances.


----------



## rodel808

Dsnuts said:


> I have been getting messages from Penon and here is the gritty on the situation. I would put a hold on purchasing from China right now. I heard that there is an automatic shipping extension to Feb 29th out of aliexpress. It isn't just the audio industry that is affected right now. It is literally every type of business that is affected.  That means right now getting anything out of China will be difficult. Shipping is dangerous for workers so the shipping sector is very sketchy at the moment. They are finding out more and more about the virus and it seems to be a super bug of sort that is manifesting into something people have never seen before. Looks like we will have to wait it out for a while. Consider yourself lucky not to be living anywhere near the outbreak. Reality is looks like all business out of China is on hold right now. Situation seems to be getting worse every time I am updating about it.



Hmm, I ordered an ISN H40 from their store on AliExpress earlier in the month. Wonder if I should just cancel it and reorder it after the situation improves. I also went with the DHL shipping option thinking it will arrive sooner vs with "AliExpress shipping" method. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dsnuts

I would message Penon and ask before cancelling. I got a message from Fiio too that their 2nd batch of M15s will not be out till tenatively April. So it is all of China that is affected right now.


----------



## superuser1

I ordered a Dunu modular plug a few days back and it was shipped yesterday so i think different places have different issues going on.


----------



## Dsnuts

Having a huge impact on the Chinese economy. They will eventually have to get back to work. But man that virus is end of the world type stuff. Lots of media saying this could just be the beginning. That virus reaches an outbreak in a 3rd world country and those folks are hosed. The fatality rate is not as bad as it might seem but the thing spreads so easy. 

I read reports of Japan now being worried about the Tokyo Olympics. You have to admit as scary as the bird flu and the like this one is crazy. It seems to be spreading on a daily basis. Don't know when it will plateau. There seems to be more folks that are cured of it than actually die but now there are reports of how folks could catch that again. Damn. What is happening people!!


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Having a huge impact on the Chinese economy. They will eventually have to get back to work. But man that virus is end of the world type stuff. Lots of media saying this could just be the beginning. That virus reaches an outbreak in a 3rd world country and those folks are hosed. The fatality rate is not as bad as it might seem but the thing spreads so easy.
> 
> I read reports of Japan now being worried about the Tokyo Olympics. You have to admit as scary as the bird flu and the like this one is crazy. It seems to be spreading on a daily basis. Don't know when it will plateau. There seems to be more folks that are cured of it than actually die but now there are reports of how folks could catch that again. Damn. What is happening people!!


Nah.    
If anything I think it's a wake up call that hasn't happened since the Spanish flu.  

We're lucky that it's got such a low fatality rate.  Things could be a lot worse.  I imagine this will be one of those generational defining events like 9/11.  Our lives and the way we live are going to be impacted for fear of a deadlier version of this, basically.

The virus itself, while scary, isn't really killing off huge amounts of people.   The damage it does to the economies is going to be interesting to watch.  I sure hope shops like penon and all these small chifi brands can survive this kind of thing and the changes it will bring. hopefully the Chinese government is more helpful in this regard than Western governments who only bail out those who are to big to fail (if there are SOME pros to authoritarian/interventionist governments, hopefully the ability to manage this type of situation is one)....  Otherwise, it's going to be a really bumpy ride for not just China but the whole world.


----------



## superuser1

The information here regarding the virus is a lot like western media! I was in China a week back... it is mostly Hubei province and especially Wuhan that is the worst affected. However there is a bit of panic all around the country.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## CactusPete23

superuser1 said:


> The information here regarding the virus is a lot like western media! I was in China a week back... it is mostly Hubei province and especially Wuhan that is the worst affected. However there is a bit of panic all around the country.


I've seen some photos where Nanjing Road in Shanghai was Empty.  That is probably one of the busiest streets in the world.  Partly fear of the coronavirus, and partly Govt asking people to stay away from large crowds.  But Shanghai always has crowded streets, subway/metro, and restaurants...  Except for last few weeks....  In Wuhan and in Hubei Province, military is enforcing quarantines and keeping people off the streets; Even delivering food to doorsteps.   Not sure if China waited too long to take seriously; but believe that China is doing more to stop the spread right now than any country could.   
Quarantine, and fear of catching coronavirus, has ruined the Chinese Holiday for many...  And delayed re-start of many businesses...  That will affect supply of Chi-Fi, and lots of things made in China.


----------



## Crispoo

I ordered a cable from China and its been 2 weeks now since then, I have not received the item yet. The seller I bought from at least gives info on why they cant ship my order yet. 

While on the topic of discovering new gears, Im coming from the Kanas Pro and would like to get a new pair of IEMs. Been eyeing the H40 but saw the I3 here too which seems to be really good as well. Which is a better all rounder tho?


----------



## activatorfly

Crispoo said:


> I ordered a cable from China and its been 2 weeks now since then, I have not received the item yet. The seller I bought from at least gives info on why they cant ship my order yet.
> 
> While on the topic of discovering new gears, Im coming from the Kanas Pro and would like to get a new pair of IEMs. Been eyeing the H40 but saw the I3 here too which seems to be really good as well. Which is a better all rounder tho?


....depends on your listening preferences tbh....I chose the latter.


----------



## SciOC

CactusPete23 said:


> I've seen some photos where Nanjing Road in Shanghai was Empty.  That is probably one of the busiest streets in the world.  Partly fear of the coronavirus, and partly Govt asking people to stay away from large crowds.  But Shanghai always has crowded streets, subway/metro, and restaurants...  Except for last few weeks....  In Wuhan and in Hubei Province, military is enforcing quarantines and keeping people off the streets; Even delivering food to doorsteps.   Not sure if China waited too long to take seriously; but believe that China is doing more to stop the spread right now than any country could.
> Quarantine, and fear of catching coronavirus, has ruined the Chinese Holiday for many...  And delayed re-start of many businesses...  That will affect supply of Chi-Fi, and lots of things made in China.


It'll be interesting to see how this is addressed in terms of domestic and exported products.  The world is, more or less, afraid of anything coming out of China.

I wonder if well start to see advertisements on products from China that speak as to how they've been disinfected or something comparable.

The Chinese government is going to have to take some steps to restore faith that they're not transmitting the virus with their goods....

Also, I can attest that the TRI I3 is an excellent all around pair.  The ISN H40 is the more conventional build, but the I3 is a well tuned tribrid with a good crossover.  I'd like to try the ISN H40, but given the planar mids, it's hard for me to imagine the ISN H40 having the same timbral accuracy and mid smoothness of the I3.  Again, haven't heard them though.  Yet...


----------



## Crispoo

I have listened to the H40 for a little less than an hour. They are great for the price and IMO, are an upgrade from the KPE thus I wanted them (they come with a 4.4mm balanced cable too that will fit my dx160) but soon after I have read about the I3.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

You know it never occurred to me that the virus thing is why I haven’t heard back on an email I sent to HiBy about an issue with my R6...


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Man I just found this thread - awesome!  Right up there with “what I’m listening to” where I just disovered some new blues music 

took the leap into nice sound equipment recently... loving the JH Lola universals I picked up and I’m thinking I’m ready to get some custom IEM

so many choices though... I listen to mostly classical, opera, instrumental/guitar, blues, jazz and a lot of female vocals

I’d love any thoughts or suggestions.  Probably looking to stay in the $2k to $2500 range

thanks


----------



## HungryPanda

I ordered my Dunu Titan 6 on February 3rd on Aliexpress and it arrived today at my home in the UK


----------



## baskingshark

Luke Skywalker said:


> Man I just found this thread - awesome!  Right up there with “what I’m listening to” where I just disovered some new blues music
> 
> took the leap into nice sound equipment recently... loving the JH Lola universals I picked up and I’m thinking I’m ready to get some custom IEM
> 
> ...



Wow with your budget the sky's the limit, lots of summit FI u can potentially get. U can audition the QDC Anole VX if u get the chance, it's my dream IEM, though I can't afford it as of now.

10 BA, 3 tuning switches, to give 8 sound signatures on the go, so very versatile for most music genres. Great technicalities (imaging, details, clarity, instrument separation), very tight and accurate bass. Some may say it is boring as the tuning is pretty balanced. I think it retails around $2 - 2.5 K USD depending on whether u want a universal or custom version.


----------



## Dsnuts

Luke Skywalker said:


> Man I just found this thread - awesome!  Right up there with “what I’m listening to” where I just disovered some new blues music
> 
> took the leap into nice sound equipment recently... loving the JH Lola universals I picked up and I’m thinking I’m ready to get some custom IEM
> 
> ...



This is a good thread for you to ask. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fli...al-high-end-portable-audio-discussion.826876/

Discovery thread is all things audio mostly in ears but we seldom tackle earphones in the megabucks range. Nothing wrong with in ears in the 2K plus range but most guys that frequent this thread is all about bang for bucks which your 2K plus range in ears will most certainly not get you. It is all relative however and it depends on what your willing to shell out to get what you want. There are a lot of guys on that thread that own high end in ears so you will be able to find what you need more so on that thread.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Dsnuts said:


> This is a good thread for you to ask. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fli...al-high-end-portable-audio-discussion.826876/
> 
> Discovery thread is all things audio mostly in ears but we seldom tackle earphones in the megabucks range. Nothing wrong with in ears in the 2K plus range but most guys that frequent this thread is all about bang for bucks which your 2K plus range in ears will most certainly not get you. It is all relative however and it depends on what your willing to shell out to get what you want. There are a lot of guys on that thread that own high end in ears so you will be able to find what you need more so on that thread.


Thanks , apologies for putting this in the wrong thread


----------



## Luke Skywalker

baskingshark said:


> Wow with your budget the sky's the limit, lots of summit FI u can potentially get. U can audition the QDC Anole VX if u get the chance, it's my dream IEM, though I can't afford it as of now.
> 
> 10 BA, 3 tuning switches, to give 8 sound signatures on the go, so very versatile for most music genres. Great technicalities (imaging, details, clarity, instrument separation), very tight and accurate bass. Some may say it is boring as the tuning is pretty balanced. I think it retails around $2 - 2.5 K USD depending on whether u want a universal or custom version.


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 15, 2020)

So the Tansio Mirai in ears have a unique stage. The 3 pros I did a review on here.  Absolutely surperb for vocal acoustic music. Enough bass grunt to have some versatility with their bass switch on. Tuning switches decent accessories. It is a good one. One of the best 3BA in ears I can think of. Wish these guys would make a hybrid with this tuning. Lol.


----------



## courierdriver

Crispoo said:


> I ordered a cable from China and its been 2 weeks now since then, I have not received the item yet. The seller I bought from at least gives info on why they cant ship my order yet.
> 
> While on the topic of discovering new gears, Im coming from the Kanas Pro and would like to get a new pair of IEMs. Been eyeing the H40 but saw the I3 here too which seems to be really good as well. Which is a better all rounder tho?


I ordered 2 cables from different  Aliexpress sellers in late January. I received one last week, and just received notice that the other has left China, so I imagine I'll receive it within the next week or two. I'm cautiously optimistic that things may slowly be starting to start shipping again. In any case, I'm gonna hold off on buying anything new for at least a month (the Aliexpress Birthday Sale starts around 3/26), so I will wait at least till then to get any new gear. Hopefully that will give sellers some time to catch up on shipping out previous orders that were placed just before the mass quarantine. As for the I3 and H40, I got them in my cart. As well as Shozy 1.1, 1.4, Thieaudio Voyager 3, NF Audio NA2, and Dunu DM480. I'll end up getting one to add to my growing collection, but I'm definitely gonna hold off for now, to allow those who placed orders just before or during this virus saga to get their stuff first. It makes no sense to me to clog an already backlogged system with any new orders, until preexisting orders have been fulfilled and shipped.


----------



## Sound Eq

archdawg said:


> @courierdriver : you might want to check out these affordable thingies on AE as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got those today, they are amazing, i did not expect this big difference using these compared to my other connectors

they have more detail, and are simply putting my other connectors to shame.

never thought connectors can make this difference


----------



## audio123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Recently I get a lot of enquiries on what's the best IEM for vocals under 300 USD, I will answer here. It is the iBasso AM05. The midrange is upfront & intimate. Extremely enjoyable.

I have reviewed it not too long ago, iBasso AM05 Review. This is an IEM that I can recommend very highly especially if you like vocals. Cheers!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 16, 2020)

Speaking of all BA in ears. I got word that business is suffering for all the vendors we deal with right now as you all know. A lot of it has to do with sourcing said goods you all want to buy out of mainland China where work is currently on lockdown for the most part.  Also the shipping sector which has seen some movement lately. Again it will be gradual but people have to start working again in China so while it will take some time for things to get back to normal. I got word that Penon will be running a special to help with the crawling business that is happening this month. During the lock down they are selling their TSMR-2 for $150. First time it has been on sale for the price.
https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-tsmr-2.html Penon was able to get a special allocation of TSMR-2s for a special price. A bit like a drop but on Penon site. And you get it delivered tax free. If you never tried a TSMR in ear these are most definitely worth the price. Guys wanting to try an all BA set this is a good starting point. This special will be only for next 5 days or so.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of all BA in ears. I got word that business is suffering for all the vendors we deal with right now as you all know. A lot of it has to do with sourcing said goods you all want to buy out of mainland China where work is currently on lockdown for the most part.  Also the shipping sector which has seen some movement lately. Again it will be gradual but people have to start working again in China so while it will take some time for things to get back to normal. I got word that Penon will be running a special to help with the crawling business that is happening this month. During the lock down they are selling their TSMR-2 for $150. First time it has been on sale for the price.
> https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-tsmr-2.html Penon was able to get a special allocation of TSMR-2s for a special price. A bit like a drop but on Penon site. And you get it delivered tax free. If you never tried a TSMR in ear these are most definitely worth the price. Guys wanting to try an all BA set this is a good starting point.



Nice, I like the tuning switches, like a mini QDC Anole VX.

Generally I'm not really a fan of BA timbre and BA subbass, but how is it on this set?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 17, 2020)

Tansio Mirai. Talented young tuner was what I was told. Has a specific tuning. This guy likes to tune with balanced tunings. Haven't heard one that is too V or U shaped, forward imaging and detail as the basis for his tunings. Guy knows how to get the best out of BAs. Bass switch allows for about 3dbs of uptick in mid bass with a slightly mid forward signature.  Balanced switch gives good even bass to treble emphasis. The stage of a TSMR in ear is what makes them unique. If you have ever heard a tall sounding in ear while that is not a sound description you read about too often. TSMR in ears pick off details and images really well because of it. TSMR-2 is more for vocal and instrument music more so than EDM or hip hop but doesn't lack for bass. One larger 22955 Knowles is used I believe for both bass and mids. A smaller ED29689 Knowles for treble duties

Bass is BA bass with good impact. Sub bass is heard on the set but doesn't have the rumble of a good dynamic. It is more the full bodied mids and clean treble that comes through. No weirdness in his tunings at all. Reason why TSMR in ears are all highly rated. Images amazing for a 2 BA set. Instrument timbre is very good with frontal vocals that gets you immersed. Due to the shell being all Resin. 26dbs of passive isolation means these will block a lot of outside noise. Great for walking around or using in a crowded environment. Very ergonomic for the shell too, one of the more comfortable resin shells for this type of design.

I forgot to mention. TSMR in ears are very strict with QC. Never seen one issue come up from any online read or review of any of their in ears ever. I know some manufacturers don't have the same rep these guys do but if you google them online you won't see a single issue at all. Unlike Shuoer or BGVP to name a few.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 17, 2020)

Adding to Dsnuts post, here are my 2 cents. TSMR-2 at $150 is very good value but if one doesn't mind spending $70 more, TSMR-3 Pro is even better! Both their sound signatures are ballpark Tansio Mirai house sound. 3Pro adds another Knowles 22955 to the driver combo, making it (22955+22955+29689) and with that the sound signature gets some nice upgrades. 3Pro is more mature with a smoother balanced sound. It has more natural, refined and fuller sounding treble, fuller and impactful upper mids and lower mids and meatier, more impactful bass which especially makes the kick drum a lot more fun. Its soundstage is also smoother and cleaner with a better sense of space and imaging. At the end of the day, imagine TSMR-2 and 3Pro to be like brothers, with 3Pro being the slightly older, a little more muscular and mature one while the 2 being the young, leaner and energetic one. 

With that said, TSMR-2 sounds great for its price, and surely serves as a very good intro to Tansio Mirai's stuff and helps me as one of the landmark IEMs at $150 for my reviews. 3Pro does the same in the $200-300 range. 

If you wanna know more about the TSMR range, feel free to checkout my Tansio Mirai reviews - TSMR-3 | TSMR-3 Pro | TSMR-4 Pro | TSMR-5 & TSMR-6


----------



## Carlsan

I have the TSMR-3 (non-pro) and was fairly impressed.


----------



## audio123 (Feb 17, 2020)

For those in the hobby 8 years ago, you will probably recognize this legendary IEM, Phonak PFE112 with grey filter. Took this out for a listen today and I am still impressed, simply sensational for 1 BA. A pity their IEMs are discontinued. If you manage to find the super rare Phonak IEMs brand new condition in the market, don't hesitate to get them.


----------



## frix

I had them a few years back. Besides the good sound. Best comfort and ergonomics!


----------



## audio123

frix said:


> I had them a few years back. Besides the good sound. Best comfort and ergonomics!


The comfort is in a league of its own. I dare say no universal IEMs in the market is as good as Phonak PFE 112 for comfort & ergonomics.


----------



## kmmbd

Decided to give my own opinions about my ever-growing eartip collection.

So far, I've managed to collect the following, and I'll also add brief impressions about them (subjective, of course, as these impressions vary person-to-person):

RHA Eartips (mediocre grip)
Comply foams (trash)
RHA foams (trash)
Sony gel-type eartips (pretty good but catches lint and dust)
Sony hybrids (really good overall)
Dunu eartips (meh)
Ostry OS-100 tips (messes up the FR too much)
JVC Spiral-dots (for some reason brings the highs more forward for me, too energetic, and not ideal for deep fit)
Spinfit CP-100 (great isolation and grip, doesn't mess with the FR too much)
Spinfit CP-500 (one of the most unique eartips I've ever used. Widens the soundstage and leads to more accurate imaging at the expense of leaner bass. Matches really well with mid-bass heavy IEMs)
Audeze Groove tips (only usable on iSines)
Final Foam tips (very rare, and the best foam tips I've used till date - still not as good as Silicon tips for me)
Final type-E (I've got both grey and color-coded stem versions. The best eartip for me overall. However, they can become too bassy on some IEMs, so not as universal as, say, Spinfit CP-100).
Meze eartips (the double-flange one is quite good actually)
Symbio W Peel (a bit harder-than-average stem might cause discomfort in the long run. Pretty good otherwise)
Eartips that are not pictured here:

Dekoni foam tips (worst tips ever. Save your money and don't buy that.)
IMR Tips (they rarely get used as the R1 Zenith has CP-500 on it all the time)
Earbud foams/donut-shaped foams 
BLON eartips (oh dear Lord the horror)
Moondrop eartips (turd)

At the end of the day, there is no universal eartip out there, and yes - changing eartips might help immensely with the seal/fit and make an otherwise average IEM quite good actually (BLON BL-03 users unite). 

So experiment if possible, and you just might find your match.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> For those in the hobby 8 years ago, you will probably recognize this legendary IEM, Phonak PFE112 with grey filter. Took this out for a listen today and I am still impressed, simply sensational for 1 BA. A pity their IEMs are discontinued. If you manage to find the super rare Phonak IEMs brand new condition in the market, don't hesitate to get them.



Oh yep, back in the day. Phonak, AT CK10(might have needed some bass help from an amp), even the Phiaton dual armature and some others make the old saying true...."they don't make em like they used to". The Chi-Fi armature game even with Knowles stuff is rarely being done as good esp. in single and dual and at those $200 and under prices. Think the Sphere is a well regarded one right now and pricier than the Phonak was by ~$50($169 vs. $119 IIRC) but still think the Phonak might edge out the win.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of tips. 

Just ordered a few sets of these. Cant wait to try em. Azla tips. Fist time I have seen the soft ones in large so I went for it. Will report when I get em. Should be a good alternative to Spiral dots.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Decided to give my own opinions about my ever-growing eartip collection.
> 
> So far, I've managed to collect the following, and I'll also add brief impressions about them (subjective, of course, as these impressions vary person-to-person):
> 
> ...



Nice collection!

Definitely agree eartips can make or break an IEM - case in point BLON BL-03 with the crap stock tips. We all have different ear anatomies, different hearing health and different treble/bass preferences so i think tips are a very important but overlooked part of an IEM.

Unfortunately those new to the hobby and laymen consumers are not aware of tiprolling and will just use whatever is included OOTB. And if the fit sucks, bass is usually lost etc and the consumer walks away thinking the IEM is thrash. I try not to give up on an IEM and minimum would try tiprolling five pairs of tips before coming to a conclusion on the sound. YMMV.


----------



## mochill

kmmbd said:


> Decided to give my own opinions about my ever-growing eartip collection.
> 
> So far, I've managed to collect the following, and I'll also add brief impressions about them (subjective, of course, as these impressions vary person-to-person):
> 
> ...


https://www.earrbond.com.hk/

Try these also the kz starline are awesome too


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> https://www.earrbond.com.hk/



What is that Mochill?? I scroll down and see this...

"*Size / Fitting*
Universal fit. The maximum fit in will be 12.5 mm diameter."

What's up with that. They actually saying 12.5mm is as wide as we get from them? 

On the JVC scale for example since it is popular...



...that is not quite a ML or a L. What am I missing?


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Oh yep, back in the day. Phonak, AT CK10(might have needed some bass help from an amp), even the Phiaton dual armature and some others make the old saying true...."they don't make em like they used to". The Chi-Fi armature game even with Knowles stuff is rarely being done as good esp. in single and dual and at those $200 and under prices. Think the Sphere is a well regarded one right now and pricier than the Phonak was by ~$50($169 vs. $119 IIRC) but still think the Phonak might edge out the win.


Yeap you are right. In this new decade, Sphere is easily the best 1 BA at that price point.


----------



## kmmbd

mochill said:


> https://www.earrbond.com.hk/
> 
> Try these also the kz starline are awesome too



These look pretty interesting, although I have similar tips with the Symbio W. KZ Starlines used to be good too but I lost mine unfortunately. I guess I'll get some from AliExpress once shipments get back to normal.


----------



## kmmbd

audio123 said:


> Yeap you are right. In this new decade, Sphere is easily the best 1 BA at that price point.



Have you had the chance to try the Final F3100? It never really became much popular, but with a deep fit, I find them really good for a single-BA in terms of overall tonality and resolution, especially how well they portray the midrange (though there's sub-bass roll-off). Sphere might beat it though as the BA drivers are newer gen (and F3100 is using 5 year old full-range driver from Knowles).


----------



## audio123

kmmbd said:


> Have you had the chance to try the Final F3100? It never really became much popular, but with a deep fit, I find them really good for a single-BA in terms of overall tonality and resolution, especially how well they portray the midrange (though there's sub-bass roll-off). Sphere might beat it though as the BA drivers are newer gen (and F3100 is using 5 year old full-range driver from Knowles).


Yea I have tried the F3100. Sphere is superior to the F3100 in all aspects. It is also superior to the B2. If you want the best regardless of price, here are my top 3 best single BA IEMs that are accessible in the market now - Custom Art FIBAE Black, Aroma Star & Final FI-BA-SST.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of tips. Just ordered a few sets of these. Cant wait to try em. Azla tips. Fist time I have seen the soft ones in large so I went for it. Will report when I get em. Should be a good alternative to Spiral dots.



Been a Sedna user since long time here. They are fit nice, they have 4 types ( i have them all)  :
1. Sedna normal (a bit firmer material) with long nozzle neck (for deeper insertion)
2. Sedna light (a bit softer material) with long nozzle neck (for deeper insertion)
3. Sedna Short normal (a bit firmer material) with short nozzle neck like spiral dots (for shallower fit)
4. Sedna Short Light (a bit softer material) with short nozzle neck like spiral dots (for shallower fit)

depends on the IEM, they will fit better. for example for my BLON i use sedna normal with large size to handle with short nozzle neck of the BL-03 but i keep to use for shallow fit, and with this i can go with wearing down style (switch between L and R unit), very comfy and perfect seal.

And about sound signature, they have wide soundstage, less mid bass but perfect seal made great sub bass, but high mids and lower trebles a bit sharper than spiral dots. this can be pros/cons depends on your IEM signature. For already sharp or harsh IEM, you wont need to boost up this area, can made them into sibilance or shouty. While spiral dots for already smooth IEM, they will made highs dull because of the dots.

But overall I love sedna, very great fit.


----------



## audio123

For my personal tips recommendations, get the JVC Spiral Dot++, AET07/08 & Azla Sedna.


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> For my personal tips recommendations, get the JVC Spiral Dot++, AET07/08 & Azla Sedna.



Sedna is 1 of my faves, along with exactly those options : spiral dots (normal and ++), AET 07, and lately I also like the new spinfit CP360. 
For best comfort feel spiral dot++ is on different class, they are like gone inside your ear canal


----------



## Crispoo

Been using spiral dots, they are great but not for every IEM. On the other hand, those azla tips look like AET07s but with a bit longer stem.


----------



## yorosello

Crispoo said:


> Been using spiral dots, they are great but not for every IEM. On the other hand, those azla tips look like AET07s but with a bit longer stem.


They are different tbh, the core on aet07 is thicker & sedna's is thinner


----------



## Crispoo

yorosello said:


> They are different tbh, the core on aet07 is thicker & sedna's is thinner



Will that difference make any significant impact? I personally have not tried any sedna eartips but have an aet07.


----------



## yorosello

Crispoo said:


> Will that difference make any significant impact? I personally have not tried any sedna eartips but have an aet07.


I haven't compared them side to side but there are some difference obviously


----------



## DynamicEars

Crispoo said:


> Will that difference make any significant impact? I personally have not tried any sedna eartips but have an aet07.





yorosello said:


> I haven't compared them side to side but there are some difference obviously



Comparison between AET07 and sedna

AET07 focus on mids clarity, stem are harder so made everything a bit sharper, sub bass a bit bouncy, more focused on mid bass. Highs are quite neutral, made soundstage wider. This is very good for vocals or classical.

Sedna have wider bore, give sense of more forwarded mids and upper mids, larger soundstage like AET07, focused on tight seal for sub bass and decrease mid bass hump a bit. Trebles quite neutral or decreased a bit (not boosted lile small bore tips)

Their shape are different with tips on AET07 is smaller, while sedna more wide like a bowl from the top just like spiral dots


----------



## sutosuto

kmmbd said:


>


Hi, very nice container to store tips. May I know what is it called? If you bought it from AE, could you please share the link?

Thanks


----------



## Coyro

sutosuto said:


> Hi, very nice container to store tips. May I know what is it called? If you bought it from AE, could you please share the link?


I've bought the similar-looking one from here. The one with 28 grids.


----------



## sutosuto

Coyro said:


> I've bought the similar-looking one from here. The one with 28 grids.


Thank you @Coyro


----------



## kmmbd

sutosuto said:


> Hi, very nice container to store tips. May I know what is it called? If you bought it from AE, could you please share the link?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, this is the one that I got: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33014638881.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dsD8PgG


----------



## sutosuto

kmmbd said:


> Hi, this is the one that I got: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33014638881.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dsD8PgG


Thanks @kmmbd


----------



## audio123

Just wrapped up the Earsonics Blade Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Gowla (Feb 19, 2020)

I just finished my first component written review on head-fi following my first headphone one. It's on the Matrix Audio Element i, take a look if your interested 
And if anyone knows how to edit reviews, just to fix a couple spelling errors that would be great?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 18, 2020)

Gowla said:


> I just finished my first component review on head-fi following my first headphone one. It's on the Matrix Audio Element i, take a look if your interested
> And if anyone knows how to edit reviews, just to fix a couple spelling errors that would be great?



You should be able to, look toward the bottom of the review and there should be an edit tab.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video about DD HIFI DJ44B and DJ44C


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 19, 2020)

Azla SendaEarfit tips. These are basically the Spiral dots but I like how the stem is a bit longer than Spiral dots. The design is a bit more horn shaped for the nozzle outlet. This last pic is from the included paperwork on the tips. Enhance treble, fullness of sound even the bass end a touch. So basically they are a lot like Spiral dots but again I like now the stem on them are physically longer and fit tighter on eaphones which end up fitting more earphones than Spiral dots. So these are most definitely worth getting a few sets available on Amazon. Threw them on my H40 and Blessing 2 right away and. Chalk these up for another must have to get tips for your collection. Wish I bought these earlier. These are like a more improved Spiral dot basically.

By the way the clear ones are supposed to be their SOFT ones vs the Normal stiffness in black. There is no difference between the two. Lol.


----------



## mochill

My first imr , the imr r2 Athen . How is this bass response possible without losing details and balance   . I think I need the r2 red now too and maybe the r3 hyclon


----------



## SciOC

mochill said:


> My first imr , the imr r2 Athen . How is this bass response possible without losing details and balance   . I think I need the r2 red now too and maybe the r3 hyclon


The RAH is quite nice.....  Same giant 15mm beryllium driver.  But planar mids.  Grabbing one used should be fairly easy when IMR junkies get there PB one's, which is basically the same.


----------



## audio123

To sum up the Moondrop Starfield, it is a warmer KXXS. At that price point, if one prefers more sub-bass presence, get the IT01/No.3, otherwise the Starfield is quite a pleasant sounding IEM.


----------



## ErkH

Tri audio i3  is a very good sounding iem, I've posted my impression at the other post:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-earphone-impressions-currently-i4-and-i3.921113/post-15464009


ErkH said:


> Tri i3... Outstanding job of tuning, a forgiving and exciting sound at the same time, can play both good recording and bad recording tracks very well.No unevenness of sound is spotted subjectively across the frequency spectrum.
> Great balance between thickness/warmth/darkness, relax and rich sounding but with good treble extension.
> spacious sound that have good proportion of depth and width.



However, frequency response of two channels seems a little bit different than each others..



some things strange happen at 1k~1.5k area, although it is still very good sounding iem to me subjectively.

and than I figure it out the reason behind this...



A gap found at the edge of mmcx socket will shift the dip of the frequency response to the higher frequency.







correct the frequency response by blocking the gap at mmcx socket



after the correction: sound more refined and more "correct" now, this is a super good sounding iem to me !!


----------



## activatorfly

ErkH said:


> Tri audio i3  is a very good sounding iem, I've posted my impression at the other post:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-earphone-impressions-currently-i4-and-i3.921113/post-15464009
> 
> 
> ...


Just located the mmcx gap - did you use micropore tape to cover over the crevice? (- still have a reel I used to mod the NX7.)


----------



## ErkH

activatorfly said:


> Just located the mmcx gap - did you use micropore tape to cover over the crevice? (- still have a reel I used to mod the NX7.)


yes


----------



## DynamicEars

ErkH said:


> Tri audio i3  is a very good sounding iem, I've posted my impression at the other post:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-earphone-impressions-currently-i4-and-i3.921113/post-15464009
> 
> 
> ...


This is so useful, post in the i3 thread too please. So i think every i3 have this gap.
Do you have full picture of the FR graph with comparison of blocked rear vent and mmcx gap? Thanks


----------



## ErkH (Feb 21, 2020)

white original
green mmcx gap blocked 
yellow blocked rear vent and mmcx gap


----------



## activatorfly

ErkH said:


> white original
> green mmcx blocked
> yellow blocked rear vent and mmcx gap


Thanks!...I decided to leave the rear vent open - as there's a perceptible improvement in sound-stage "air."


----------



## kmmbd

What's your thoughts about tuning filters in IEMs?
Usually for me I end up using a single configuration (or two separate configurations in case of IMR, but even then I barely use the Blue filter). Thus, the replaceable filters become more of a novelty than an actually useful feature.
Pictured are RHA T20i and IMR R1 Zenith filters.


----------



## peter123

kmmbd said:


> What's your thoughts about tuning filters in IEMs?
> Usually for me I end up using a single configuration (or two separate configurations in case of IMR, but even then I barely use the Blue filter). Thus, the replaceable filters become more of a novelty than an actually useful feature.
> Pictured are RHA T20i and IMR R1 Zenith filters.



I'd say that you're forgetting one important point here: what if the single tuning chosen from the manufacturer doesn't suit you? That's what I like about filters or switches on IEM's, one can more easily get the best possible signature for ones personal. This for me is the one most tempting thing with tunable IEM's.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> What's your thoughts about tuning filters in IEMs?
> Usually for me I end up using a single configuration (or two separate configurations in case of IMR, but even then I barely use the Blue filter). Thus, the replaceable filters become more of a novelty than an actually useful feature.
> Pictured are RHA T20i and IMR R1 Zenith filters.



Tuning filters that come with an IEM are sort of a bonus. In a way, you can get more than one IEM with that single purchase since u can change the sound signature to suit your preferred music genres/preferred tuning. Assuming they are not a gimick tuning filter that is, and that it really affects the FR. So this increases the versatility of said IEM.




peter123 said:


> I'd say that you're forgetting one important point here: what if the single tuning chosen from the manufacturer doesn't suit you? That's what I like about filters or switches on IEM's, one can more easily get the best possible signature for ones personal. This for me is the one most tempting thing with tunable IEM's.



+1 to this. I don't like the NiceHCK M6's stock filters, they made the midbass too woolly and over prominent. It ate into the treble and mids. I would have given the M6 a 6/10 with the stock filters (all 3 are pretty gimicky and don't really alter the bass frequencies that much). But with a 3rd party BGVP filter for a few bucks, it tames the midbass frequencies and makes the sound overall more balanced and gives the treble/mids space to breathe.

Even some other models like Shures and the Audiosense T800 that don't come with tuning filters can actually be "tuned" with inserting a knowles damper/filter into the nozzle to give u some control over the FR from the stock tuning. Quite a few headfiers on the Audiosense thread do it with the T800 actually to tame the brightness, especially for treble sensitive folks.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If anyone wants to find some moments to relax and have some fun, I made a video review about the audio cases from DD HIFI. This is almost entirely a comedy, fun video, PLS watch to relax a bit and take a break from your usual activity


----------



## kmmbd

peter123 said:


> I'd say that you're forgetting one important point here: what if the single tuning chosen from the manufacturer doesn't suit you? That's what I like about filters or switches on IEM's, one can more easily get the best possible signature for ones personal. This for me is the one most tempting thing with tunable IEM's.



Definitely a good point, but the ones I've tried so far usually had to compromise one end of the sound spectrum or the other whenever switching filters. Moreover it gets confusing at times, e.g. the FLC8s for example had so many options that I didn't even find trying to test all of them feasible. 

For me the ideal "tuneable" IEM should be able to markedly alter its sonic signature based on what filter/switch you've picked instead of just being derivatives of the stock signature. Perhaps a bit much to ask but that's the only way we can likely get multiple sound signatures in a single package. 

Also convenience is a factor, as the FLC8s had such little parts that it was not possible to change them on the fly without losing something. RHA/IMR does it better but I personally prefer the DIP switches. They're always there so you don't have to carry anything additional and it's not possible to lose filters or other parts.


----------



## Otto Motor

The NiceHCK NX7 Pro comes with 3 tuning filters, one of which yields the same sound/FR as the original NX7...the other ones are less upper midrange forward. Review also here on Head-Fi soon.


----------



## courierdriver

kmmbd said:


> Definitely a good point, but the ones I've tried so far usually had to compromise one end of the sound spectrum or the other whenever switching filters. Moreover it gets confusing at times, e.g. the FLC8s for example had so many options that I didn't even find trying to test all of them feasible.
> 
> For me the ideal "tuneable" IEM should be able to markedly alter its sonic signature based on what filter/switch you've picked instead of just being derivatives of the stock signature. Perhaps a bit much to ask but that's the only way we can likely get multiple sound signatures in a single package.
> 
> Also convenience is a factor, as the FLC8s had such little parts that it was not possible to change them on the fly without losing something. RHA/IMR does it better but I personally prefer the DIP switches. They're always there so you don't have to carry anything additional and it's not possible to lose filters or other parts.


Yeah, I would prefer DIP switches myself if I had to choose between filters or switches. I've purposely stayed away from iems with removable filters because of how easy it is to lose the filters (not to mention, some have tiny rubber/silicon gaskets or O-rings...just more tiny parts that can easily get lost). In some cases, the filters can work themselves loose. In others, the threads are easily stripped and won't tighten up at all. For me, filters are a pain in the a**, and too much work. DIP switches are easier...using EQ is even easier. In the end, isn't using filters and DIP switches just another way to EQ an iem to suit your own preferences? I EQ all my iems all the time based on what songs, genres or mood is atm.


----------



## gazzington

I've recently bought a audiosense aq3 and I love the deep bass it provides. I've been using it too listen to dub, reggae, EDM and hip hop. It's amazing. What woukd be a great upgrade for it?  I've got a Sony z1r at home but after a cheaper on the go iem


----------



## DynamicEars

gazzington said:


> I've recently bought a audiosense aq3 and I love the deep bass it provides. I've been using it too listen to dub, reggae, EDM and hip hop. It's amazing. What woukd be a great upgrade for it?  I've got a Sony z1r at home but after a cheaper on the go iem



ISN H40. They have a bit sony DNA, more towards XBA N3, or Z5. Weighty notes, punchy and deep bass, with keep mids clear and smooth sparkles, wideee soundstage


----------



## Hernan

yorosello said:


> I'm aiming for Paiaudio Pliisen 121, but i'm not sure will it be better than no. 3.. hmm


@yorosello what did you decide? I am aiming for pliisen 121 as well.

Anyone else has something to share regarding pliisen 121 buds?? Thanks!


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

I didn't expect the materials used and the internal cavity to influence the final sound so much. The Ikko OH10 are very similar to the OH1, even their graphics are practically the same. But the sound quality has been clearly improved in this new version.
This is my humble opinion about them.




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#item-review-23305


----------



## CoiL

ErkH said:


> Tri audio i3  is a very good sounding iem, I've posted my impression at the other post:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-earphone-impressions-currently-i4-and-i3.921113/post-15464009
> 
> 
> ...





ErkH said:


> white original
> green mmcx gap blocked
> yellow blocked rear vent and mmcx gap


While I really like the graphs of properly sealed modded i3 (reminds me KPE response) - I think 7-9kHz area would be tad too much for my ears.
Or is it calibrated to 8kHz resonance and showing false information there?


----------



## CopperFox

CoiL said:


> While I really like the graphs of properly sealed modded i3 (reminds me KPE response) - I think 7-9kHz area would be tad too much for my ears.
> Or is it calibrated to 8kHz resonance and showing false information there?



I can say that they are not harsh, strict or sibilant at all if that's what you mean. The upper treble stays very smooth even at really high volumes.


----------



## ErkH

CoiL said:


> While I really like the graphs of properly sealed modded i3 (reminds me KPE response) - I think 7-9kHz area would be tad too much for my ears.
> Or is it calibrated to 8kHz resonance and showing false information there?


common iec711 coupler issue, you can bearly hear a very mild bump at ~7khz, but 9khz peak doesn't exist in real listening session, that resonance suppose to be landing at post 10k area instead of 9khz.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

RevPizzaguy said:


> I just ordered one yesterday from Drop, so we'll see when it comes in! (expected ship date is November 26th).


This is an old thread, but you're the only person I've been able to find who owns these. What do you think of them? (sound signature especially, as I've been told they've got a little more sub bass than the e1000.)


----------



## yorosello

Hernan said:


> @yorosello what did you decide? I am aiming for pliisen 121 as well.
> 
> Anyone else has something to share regarding pliisen 121 buds?? Thanks!


I ended up getting dr2 last time. But now i have sold them out


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> While I really like the graphs of properly sealed modded i3 (reminds me KPE response) - I think 7-9kHz area would be tad too much for my ears.
> Or is it calibrated to 8kHz resonance and showing false information there?



the highs is really smooooth, trebles are rolled off, just a hint of sparkles that won't go sibilance at all, i don't find they lack of lower trebles, but I just feel i still can take more of them if they are more boosted. They are more like smooth presentation all across region. even the 3 khz never sounded harsh or shouty. Give you details but stay smooth. But clarity isn't their strength (if they boost upper mids, they will perceived more clarity but they tuned to be smooth). It more towards studio monitoring IEM but with added sparkles and rumbles on low end.
They won't sounded tiring at all, literally at all, throw them good recordings, bad recording, harsh recording they will come out smooth. Bookshelf speaker like signature.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i took a flyer on the cambridge se-1 and i gotta say they're very impressive ootb (and also have fantastic packaging for the $20 tab). big-sounding, warm with some sparkle and nice detail. early on i can't say whether they're technically better-sounding than the other cheap wunderkinds like the blon or the dt-6, but they are certainly better-fitting and isolating--they register as one of those do-no-wrong pieces that make you question the wisdom of spending more. not that wisdom ever figured in my journey....


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> one of those do-no-wrong pieces that make you question the wisdom of spending more.



I often ask this question.


----------



## kmmbd

I've been using the RHA T20i for a while and decided to write up a review on them. In short - I think it's a really good v-shape tuned IEM under $200 and even though it's quite old now, it can keep pace with many of the recent competitors. The build quality is exceptional, RHA's extended warranty is very welcome, while it's no slouch in the sound department too with extended, impactful treble, warm-ish mids that aren't too recessed and a non-fatiguing yet detailed treble with decent extension post-10KHz. 

The biggest issue for me personally was the recessed lower treble and a generally _colored _tonality that sounds a bit odd if you are used to neutral/reference tuned stuff. 

The full review is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rha-t20.20745/review/23321/


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 26, 2020)

So I got word this morning that business is trying to resume. Unfortunately it is not business as usual considering the circumstances. There should be some movement in audio out of China going forward. Penon has told me they are starting back up so expect more newer items to be sold on their site. The economy will be hit this year because of the virus that is running rampant right now.

On a more personal note I had to cancel my family vacation plans to visit the in laws in S. Korea. Unbelievable how quickly it is spreading in Korea. CDC says it is only a matter of time before it hits the U.S.

Damn.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So I got word this morning that business is trying to resume. Unfortunately it is not business a usual considering the circumstances. There should be some movement in audio out of China going forward. Penon has told me they are starting back up so expect more newer items to be sold on their site. The economy will be hit this year because of the virus that is running rampant right now.
> 
> On a more personal note I had to cancel my family vacation plans to visit the in laws in S. Korea. Unbelievable how quickly it is spreading in Korea. CDC says it is only a matter of time before it hits the U.S.
> 
> Damn.


I finally got 11/11 19 order from Linsoul! Hope your family is well in S Korea DS!
 Meanwhile London shipped RAH got here in 5 daze
And is magical!!


----------



## cqtek

Talking to a friend, about the Faaeal Hibiscus with Bass Mod and observing the FR, he told me that it was similar to the TFZ No.3. They really do look like...


----------



## audio123

My take on the Campfire Polaris II


----------



## Gowla

Following some of my recent reviews on headfi and youtube, I thought I would make a little comparison video of different pricepoints for dac amp combo devices. Hopefully it is interesting or useful to someone


----------



## zenki

@cqtek That hibiscus mod changed everything completely. It's kinda crazy really.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Obravo Cupid, https://audio123reviews.com/2020/03/01/obravo-cupid


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 1, 2020)

Update and this is regarding our hobby here. I have a bad feeling audio in general this year will be a miss due to what is happening. I can't see a scenario how earphones or any manufacturing can happen at full capacity any time in the near future.

It is making a world tour and it aint the type I like. You guys take care of what is important to you. You now have to wonder if it is safe to just do normal things.


----------



## Crispoo

Has anyone tried ThieAudio's voyager series? There seems to be very little info about it


----------



## kmmbd

Dsnuts said:


> Update and this is regarding our hobby here. I have a bad feeling audio in general this year will be a miss due to what is happening. I can't see a scenario how earphones or any manufacturing can happen at full capacity any time in the near future.
> 
> It is making a world tour and it aint the type I like. You guys take care of what is important to you. You now have to wonder if it is safe to just do normal things.



Yeah, High-end Munich just got cancelled and while that's a bummer, it's the right move given the current scenario. Audio and hobby takes a real back seat when people's very lives are at stake. Really hope this blows over as soon as possible.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Update and this is regarding our hobby here. I have a bad feeling audio in general this year will be a miss due to what is happening. I can't see a scenario how earphones or any manufacturing can happen at full capacity any time in the near future.
> 
> It is making a world tour and it aint the type I like. You guys take care of what is important to you. You now have to wonder if it is safe to just do normal things.





kmmbd said:


> Yeah, High-end Munich just got cancelled and while that's a bummer, it's the right move given the current scenario. Audio and hobby takes a real back seat when people's very lives are at stake. Really hope this blows over as soon as possible.



Previously in 2002/2003, SARS took about 9 months to be eradicated, but this coronavirus seems to be more contagious (but less deadly) than SARS. I have a feeling the coronavirus is gonna be around for some time, and will probably be the new normal for the next few months (or maybe even longer). Even the H1N1 influenza virus that came out in 2009 in Mexico and went worldwide, is still not totally eradicated and is still circulating around even today. From reports, it seems this coronavirus causes mild symptoms in the majority of patients, but is more fatal for older folks with underlying medical conditions, and the death rate is almost comparable to some influenza viruses at 0.2% (outside China). 

Compared to SARS in 2002/2003, China in 2020 now has a bigger market share of production in the world, so this will no doubt affect the global supply chain and manufacturing/production/logistics downstream for the next few months, not only in CHIFI but probably for a lot of other audio gear that is made in China (or use Chinese labour/assembly/materials). And it will also probably affect non audio gear too like other electronics, garments, toys etc.

A lot of countries are imposing travel restrictions, cancelling big events, investors are spooked and people in affected countries are spending less and going out less. Jobs in the tourism, airline and hospitality industries are also probably gonna suffer. So in addition to the decreased output from Chinese factories, I think a recession might come this year, which is a vicious cycle that leads to less demand for audio gear, and some CHIFI companies may produce less stuff or (hopefully not) close their shutters.

Sad state of affairs, but I think in the big scheme of things, health and retaining employment is more important than audio gear. Hope the guys worldwide that are affected recover soon too!


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I suppose it is a good time to really get into the stuff you already own this year.  To think chi fi was at a break neck speed this time last year. It was one new iem after another. This actually makes me grateful for the audio stuff I have.  

I remember one of the more popular sayings on headfi. If I was stuck on an island I would be happy with this or that. Now we are stuck in our own homes with all the audio gears we own. This is not a bad thing. "The world is on pause." To quote James Fiio. In deed it is. I just hope there is a vaccine sooner than later. The way things are looking the virus has hit Seattle and Oregon the two places I was considering doing a road trip to since Korea is not an option. Nope that ain't gonna happen either.


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 2, 2020)

We were just talking about the demise of AE and CHIFI, and hey presto, Aliexpress is having a mini sale now, called the "Trend Spotting" sale. The CHIFI companies are more resilient than what we think! Sale ends march 8th.

It doesn't look like the prices are as good as their 11/11 or Anniversary sale, but stuff is still slightly discounted. Now whether they will have logistical and delivery issues due to the coronavirus is another story though. There's also supposedly a big Anniversary sale around the end of march each year, but not sure if the show will go on with the coronavirus situation, but do consider waiting if it's not urgent as from past experience, the Anniversary sale has better coupons and better discounts.

Anyway, FWIW, these are the deals I've seen while browsing thru AE today (*prices before coupons* so it is potentially cheaper with stacking coupons):

1) BLON BL-03 - $24
2) BQEYZ Spring 1 - $120
3) CCA C12 - $31
4) FAAEAL Datura Pro - $25 (earbud)
5) KBEAR Diamond - $70
6) KBEAR Knight - $10 (earbud)
7) KZ ZSX - $38
8) LZ A6 Mini - $72
9) NiceHCK M6 - $86
10) SMABAT ST10 - $79 (earbud)
11) Tempotec Sonata HD - $19 (Amp/DAC dongle)
12) TFZ No. 3 - $96
13) Toneking P10 - $152
14) TRI I3 - $140
15) TRN BT20 - $23 (bluetooth adapter)
16) TRN V90 - $31
17) BK2 - $22 (earbud)

Do feel free to add or chip in if there are any good deals you guys see on AE so the community can benefit! It seems @RikudouGoku is the only one still buying CHIFI the past few weeks to help the flagging CHIFI industry, so let's all chip in to give a fiscal boost hahaha!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yeah, I will get 4 iems this week but after that there should be a pause for me. Just got my Final Audio E5000. And should get the Audiosense DT200, Final audio E4000 and E500 on wednesday. 

Shipping with DHL express doesnt seem to be affected at all since the the iems I listed just takes like 3 days to get here ( which is the same time it took before). Dont know about aliexpress standard shipping nor china post since I havent used them.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I will get 4 iems this week but after that there should be a pause for me. Just got my Final Audio E5000. And should get the Audiosense DT200, Final audio E4000 and E500 on wednesday.
> 
> Shipping with DHL express doesnt seem to be affected at all since the the iems I listed just takes like 3 days to get here ( which is the same time it took before). Dont know about aliexpress standard shipping nor china post since I havent used them.



Where did u get the Audiosense DT200 from? It's not selling on Aliexpress. It looks a bit bright from the FR, but let us know how it is.



RikudouGoku said:


> I sure hope that the Virus dies when it is on a plane....



I dunno about DHL cause they deliver fast, but the usual Aliexpress delivery of roughly a month or so might be a good thing actually in today's coronavirus context. I doubt the virus can survive a month in transit. But to be safe, one can always wipe down the packaging with some alcohol swabs on receiving it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@baskingshark you can get the DT200 on their site: https://www.audiosense.cn/product-page/audiosense-dt200

I just personally asked them on aliexpress about a review unit and got it ( although they sent a standard package and not review unit with an extra cable (probably their OCC cable) because there isnt any reviews on the DT200 in the west and I guess I got lucky when I asked)


----------



## SoundChoice

[QUOTE





Dsnuts said:


> I suppose since getting stuff from Alexpress give or takes about 3-5 weeks of shipping time. That should in theory kill any type of virus. So hey good news that we get stuff late for once.
> 
> @CactusPete23  No need to wait for the H40 to drop in price. The demand for em are good enough to where those will never see a drop in price. @ RP price right now. They are worth every penny you spent on a set.



Plus, that assumes the part being sent was manufactured and handled the day before shipping. Maybe it was weeks or months earlier, boxed up and put on a shelf, way before this Wuhan threat. I’m guessing these places have inventory and stock, and typically don’t make to order like Burger King.

The H40 is a delight right out of the box.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 3, 2020)

Speaking of the ISN H40. You guys will get it here first. ISN has finished the design and tuning of their next project. Called the ISN D10. Single dynamic and you better believe it will set the standard for dynamics in the sub $200 range. I got word it will compete easily with $300 plus iems. Will be going for $175.  Will let you guys know more as the project finalizes. Will be sold on Penon Audio once launched.

In other news I got word how manufacturing is progressing out of China. Seems they have a very strict new way of reporting to work. China is not only quaranteeing anyone that is affected from the virus but the entire building that person lives at also disinfecting the entire building. Even more stricter to get to work and back. Everyone has to sanitize in order to work at all for example.

As crazy as this may sound. It might actually be more safe to purchase out of China now than ever has in the past.

So while I can understand the hesitation for purchasing out of China. China right now is not the problem. You should be more worried about what is happening around where you live.


----------



## barbaresh

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of the ISN H40. You guys will get it here first. ISN has finished the design and tuning of their next project. Called the ISN D10. Single dynamic and you better believe it will set the standard for dynamics in the sub $200 range. I got word it will compete easily with $300 plus iems. Will be going for $175.  Will let you guys know more as the project finalizes. Will be sold on Penon Audio once launched.
> 
> In other news I got word how manufacturing is progressing out of China. Seems they have a very strict new way of reporting to work. China is not only quaranteeing anyone that is affected from the virus but the entire building that person lives at also disinfecting the entire building. Even more stricter to get to work and back. Everyone has to sanitize in order to work at all for example.
> 
> ...


Will wait for the new ISN to be reviewed. Meanwhile, bought the UrbanFun yesterday and it already shipped. My Shozy was shipped by Linsoul the day after I put an order, and got it after a week (the fastest shipped item I've ever got from China).


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems shipping sector has been in full swing. Speaking of new purchases. I put in my order of the DUNU LUNA last night. 

Got word it is a good one. Can't wait to try it out. I can't say I didn't put in my money toward the world economy.


----------



## Podster

Dsnuts said:


> It seems shipping sector has been in full swing. Speaking of new purchases. I put in my order of the DUNU LUNA last night.
> 
> Got word it is a good one. Can't wait to try it out. I can't say I didn't put in my money toward the world economy.



The only thing I'm calling you is rich at $1699 a pair based on "I got Word" Just like all audio the portable realm is out of control, I mean its fine if you have the means to pay $1699 for something when you can probably get 85% of that return on something 1/10th the price! Alas to each their own


----------



## Dsnuts

I figured I havent bought a nice higher end iem in a while. Was saving money for the IER-Z1R but decided to go LUNA rout instead. Should be interesting. Dimishing returns for certain.

I am perfectly happy with the stuff I have but curiosity got the best of me.


----------



## Podster

Not knockin' it, just too rich for my blood or wallet  Enjoy them, can't beat (destroy really) a Ti shell plus a 10mm Beryllium DD may very well be the best size and material IMO


----------



## Dsnuts

You guys know me I am all about value and normally don't wade in the TOTL waters but it was one of those things that just happened. Got a bonus at work the wife doesn't know about. Rather have one package than several. Lol. 

She knows it is coming alright. It is a review sample. No lie there. 

Speaking of reviews. I am working on a review of the new to me. TSMR-4 pros. These Tansio Mirai in ears seems to ramp up with each iteration. TSMR-4 pros I got last night. Was funny as I was contemplating alcoholing the entire package due to what we dicussed yesterday Lol. No need for that nonsense. I immedately opened up the package. Started listening to them. 

2 BAs for treble and 2 large 22955 BAs one for mids one for bass.  Best bass out of the 3 earphones I got thus far. TSMR-3 pro I feel is the best value out of the 3 but TSMR-4 pro ramps up them Bass notes and has the better treble end to my ears. 

BA sets just don't get much better than these. These are just crazy good for your money. Will be doing a full review on this one.


----------



## Podster

Dsnuts said:


> You guys know me I am all about value and normally don't wade in the TOTL waters but it was one of those things that just happened. Got a bonus at work the wife doesn't know about. Rather have one package than several. Lol.
> 
> She knows it is coming alright. It is a review sample. No lie there.
> 
> ...



Oh you don't have to tell me as I just told OD over in the Audio Lounge that things just seem to call out my name until I give in That's how the Solo's got me just like these Advanced M5-1D's got me last year 






 I for sure bring new meaning to the term "Resistance is Futile", but Honey I had too She knows if she lights up on me I'll have to open her closet and remind her of all the new ,  and  I see hanging around that eluded me somehow last month


----------



## jant71 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of the ISN H40. You guys will get it here first. ISN has finished the design and tuning of their next project. Called the ISN D10. Single dynamic and you better believe it will set the standard for dynamics in the sub $200 range. I got word it will compete easily with $300 plus iems. Will be going for $175.  Will let you guys know more as the project finalizes. Will be sold on Penon Audio once launched.



So, that is the first step. That will be the dynamic in the new H40 upgrade. Tell them to just slap a mids armature and SWFK and stick with another 3 + 1, just better. Same size or even a little smaller. Maybe some colors and or different color this time as well. Perhaps the SC4 as the stock cable


----------



## Dsnuts

I do believe they are considering an update to their H40. Maybe an H50.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I do believe they are considering an update to their H40. Maybe an H50.


Wow. Can't wait till the H99! Someone should develop an upgrade vaccine


----------



## sutosuto

barbaresh said:


> Meanwhile, bought the UrbanFun yesterday and it already shipped


Same here, I placed an order yesterday night for Urbanfun on UF Audio Store and they shipped them this morning. It seems the shipping activities are back, let's see how fast the shipping company will pick up and ship the units.


----------



## davidcotton

drbluenewmexico said:


> Someone should develop an upgrade vaccine


They already have. It's called being broke


----------



## Crispoo

A local seller had these so I took advantage of it. I personally find the overall tonality to be on the neutral side but a little too matured. It lacks a little bit of soundstage compared to the ISN H40 tho. IMO, the H40 beats this Voyager 3 in terms of dynamics and soundstage


----------



## Coyro

sutosuto said:


> I placed an order yesterday night for Urbanfun


Which one? The BLON-like YBF-ISS014? Got them a week or two ago, the delivery took almost 70 days, all the virus tragically died because of the utter loneliness.


----------



## sutosuto

Coyro said:


> Which one? The BLON-like YBF-ISS014? Got them a week or two ago, the delivery took almost 70 days, all the virus tragically died because of the utter loneliness.


Yes that one (with the weird name). Gossh, 70 days is way too long. Positive side, you got no virus on it 
I hope mine will faster, finger crossed.


----------



## chickenmoon

sutosuto said:


> Yes that one (with the weird name). Gossh, 70 days is way too long. Positive side, you got no virus on it
> I hope mine will faster, finger crossed.



The virus is everywhere now and increasing, the postman or anybody else who handled it in the previous days could have contaminated the parcel.


----------



## jant71

chickenmoon said:


> The virus is everywhere now and increasing, the postman or anybody else who handled it in the previous days could have contaminated the parcel.



Hmmm.... 


...I wonder?


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 4, 2020)

As alarming as the virus is it is more alarming how people are getting ready for the apocalypse.. It seems like it will be the end of the world as we know it.  



It is Y2K all over again.


----------



## iJay

Dsnuts said:


> As alarming as the virus is it is more alarming how people are getting ready for the apocalypse.. It seems like it will be the end of the world as we know it.  It is Y2K all over again.



Wow...what city is that? Good luck wherever you are!


----------



## Mr Trev

Dsnuts said:


> As alarming as the virus is it is more alarming how people are getting ready for the apocalypse.. It seems like it will be the end of the world as we know it.  It is Y2K all over again.




Yup. I was watching a story on the news a week or so ago. The woman they were interviewing claimed the panic will probably spread faster than the actual disease.


----------



## FlacFan

Is this still the "Discovery" thread? Plenty of fear mongering going on here including some epidemiology experts spreading their wisdom.

Well done.

Cheers


----------



## B9Scrambler

FlacFan said:


> Is this still the "Discovery" thread? Plenty of fear mongering going on here including some epidemiology experts spreading their wisdom.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Cheers



That's the internet for ya. Here, I'll add something on topic since I rarely post in the forums anymore. 

I've been using the ADV Model 3 2BA on and off since Feb 10 and am finding it to be an interesting beast. Listening to it back to back with some other earphones, like the old school Audiofly AF120 that I've reignited interest in, it sounds a little dull. Use it solo for a while giving your brain time to adjust to the tune, and its virtues shine. It has an organic, analogue presentation with outstanding balance. No nasty peaks that I can catch. No sibilance either. EQuing in some extra emphasis between 4-6k feels needed to improve clarity, though doing that kinda defeats the point of such a flat tuning. It's a good sounding earphone but it lacks the out-of-the-box wow-factor and cheapo price that most hype train earphones have so I don't expect it to be overly popular around these parts. Nope, it's the kind of earphone that simmers and grows on you over time.

​


----------



## Coyro

FlacFan said:


> Is this still the "Discovery" thread? Plenty of fear mongering going on here including some epidemiology experts spreading their wisdom.


People like to be scared. It brings meaning to their everyday existence. What shall we do tonight? Oh, let's build a nuclear shelter from the plywood and hoard 10 years' worth of toilet paper in it. It gives us the sweet feeling of control. There is impending doom outside and we just need to do SOMETHING just to scare away the thought of how helpless and fragile we really are.
Well, the flu is bad. The super-flu is kinda... super-bad, I guess. My family had a helluva nasty flu not long ago with both of my parents hospitalized, children with a fever over 40°C (104°F), you name it. With the new COVID bug it could've been worse. Or don't. But what certainly WILL be worse - when everyone runs like crazy to buy every last package of flour, every last bottle of water and every last pack of a drug from a pharmacy.
Every single day thousands of people die across the globe from an infectious disease or complications. So nothing is principally changed in that department on a grand scale except for our view. If everyone quits the work, fills his garage with canned food and plans to live next year in the basement - I have bad news for them: there will be nor toilet paper nor bottled water to buy next time. Nor flour nor drugs. Never. Because too many of them tried to outsmart the others and the goods not happen to be materialized out of thin air.

I love to say "_human is a blacksmith of his/her happiness and a carpenter of his/her coffin_". It probably sounds a bit weird in a translation though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 5, 2020)

FlacFan said:


> Is this still the "Discovery" thread? Plenty of fear mongering going on here including some epidemiology experts spreading their wisdom.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Cheers



Well yes but everything that applies to our hobby is fair game. Case in point. Have you guys noticed all the main vendors on Aliexpress. NiceHCK and the like don't have a single new item on their web pages? Normally you would see at least a few new items be it a new cable or earphone, DAPs and the like every other week.

I bet it is because the OEM that makes their earphones for them are no where near full capacity. So business is not as usual.

I remember Jim telling me about a few projects they were considering but that was last year. In fact if you guys look at their web page and the other vendors it is like it was frozen since December of last year. Again it all has to do with manufacturing and developement.

Chinese govt wants folks to start work again but now with strict new regulations for even travelling to certain areas. Progress will be slow this year.


----------



## Coyro

Dsnuts said:


> I bet it is because the OEM that makes their earphones for them are no where near full capacity.


I waited a month till my Tri I3 was finally shipped this week.
On the other hand - somehow I have the feeling the I3 acquisition was a tad slow even before this virus business.


----------



## Animagus (Mar 5, 2020)

For whoever is interested, I've published my Moondrop S8 review on Head-fi too. Check it out and let me know how you like it. Cheers! 

Link - Moondrop S8 Head-fi review.


----------



## MuZo2

I dont see much mention of LZ A6 6-driver iem. Outside head-fi seems some good reviews for it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MuZo2 said:


> I dont see much mention of LZ A6 6-driver iem. Outside head-fi seems some good reviews for it.


They are really good. But they are not making more of those and all their other stuff are discontinued. Belive that I heard that LZ are making something new. Maybe A7?


----------



## eclein

My TRI I3’s finally shipped from HiFiGO and should be here in a few days...DHL type few days.
Help me here you folks that have i3 is there a preferred cable material, anybody know. Its got a funky connecter? Right?..so not wanting to change it often.
Nice Shiny Silver potatoes coming from China, do think I should take precautions due to virus......if so what type do you folks recommend?
I’m someone with compromised immune system due to blood irregularities, smoldering lymphoma they say.
Thanks for any help...can’t wait to hear i3!


----------



## SciOC

eclein said:


> My TRI I3’s finally shipped from HiFiGO and should be here in a few days...DHL type few days.
> Help me here you folks that have i3 is there a preferred cable material, anybody know. Its got a funky connecter? Right?..so not wanting to change it often.
> Nice Shiny Silver potatoes coming from China, do think I should take precautions due to virus......if so what type do you folks recommend?
> I’m someone with compromised immune system due to blood irregularities, smoldering lymphoma they say.
> Thanks for any help...can’t wait to hear i3!


Lysol wipes on the Shell, stem, and cable, and hand sanitizer smothering for the tips, then rinse tips with water and let dry.  I'm OCD in the literal sense and do this with every new pair.

Burn those puppies in too.

I've mainly used a pure copper ofc cable (nicehck 16-3) and have been happy.  Definitely not the best mmcx connector in the world do cable roll at your own risk.


----------



## 1clearhead

MuZo2 said:


> I dont see much mention of LZ A6 6-driver iem. Outside head-fi seems some good reviews for it.


I believe, LZ discontinued most of their products to bring in the new, which one for sure suppose to be the LZ A7 around May of this year. But, with all that's going on with the virus continuing to spread, they might postpone it to a later date, I assume.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> I believe, LZ discontinued most of their products to bring in the new, which one for sure suppose to be the LZ A7 around May of this year. But, with all that's going on with the virus continuing to spread, they might postpone it to a later date, I assume.


Wonder how they could even improve the sound of the A6...I would get the A7 even if the sound is the same if they have a more easy fit and more comfortable.


----------



## Luis1316

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how they could even improve the sound of the A6...I would get the A7 even if the sound is the same if they have a more easy fit and more comfortable.


Yeah, I thought T800 was quite something but the A6 is on a level ahead on clarity, and i would say confidently that they're one of the best IEMs under 300 euros that i have tried. 
I'm really excited to see what would the come up with the A7.


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how they could even improve the sound of the A6...I would get the A7 even if the sound is the same if they have a more easy fit and more comfortable.


+1 That makes two of us!


----------



## mswift42

I made two (audio related) purchases in 2019 that made me genuinely happy. 
The LZ A6 and the Hiby R6 (which I got for 289 £ in the Stainless Steel version). 
Both well worth the money I paid for them.


----------



## 1TrickPony

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how they could even improve the sound of the A6...I would get the A7 even if the sound is the same if they have a more easy fit and more comfortable.



LZ-A7 aside, there is an actual lz flagship,  with tuning switches... forgot its name but it's there. Two top reviewers (at the time)  wrote of them.  Look for it.


----------



## genck

1TrickPony said:


> LZ-A7 aside, there is an actual lz flagship,  with tuning switches... forgot its name but it's there. Two top reviewers (at the time)  wrote of them.  Look for it.


LZ A6? It's a loudness switch meant to change impedance
edit: nvm, not the flagship lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

1TrickPony said:


> LZ-A7 aside, there is an actual lz flagship,  with tuning switches... forgot its name but it's there. Two top reviewers (at the time)  wrote of them.  Look for it.


You mean the lz big dipper?


----------



## 1TrickPony

RikudouGoku said:


> You mean the lz big dipper?



Yeah. That one just fell off the map. I stopped caring altogether since they discontinued lz-a4. (And I still have 2 of them)


----------



## peter123

1TrickPony said:


> Yeah. That one just fell off the map. I stopped caring altogether since they discontinued lz-a4. (And I still have 2 of them)



I believe that it was too pricey at the time it was released. I think that if they've released it today it would have been more popular as prices up to $1,000 seems to be perfectly fine for quite a few people these days. 

I'm still thoroughly enjoying my pair:


----------



## superuser1




----------



## 1TrickPony

peter123 said:


> I believe that it was too pricey at the time it was released. I think that if they've released it today it would have been more popular as prices up to $1,000 seems to be perfectly fine for quite a few people these days.
> 
> I'm still thoroughly enjoying my pair:



For myself.  I'd go as far as saying that the LZ-A4 was the best sub 200$ I've ever had.  For those that have owned them, we're quite familiar with the reasons. 

Tunable awesome toe tapping bass. Gorgeous mids (like female vocal sweetness), highs are smooth but soundstage was WIIIIIDE. Many tuning options. 

There's only two subjective flaws I've found: 1) QA isn't the strongest feature (see thread for reported problems in long run)  2) not best for male vocals (I'm a singer)  

3) isn't big,  dn2000 has better timbre (which is big for me as audiophile)  but that gets nullified by beautiful big musical sound if the A4.

So yeah @peter123, I'm not going to go further with the company (I've bought two already). It's too much of a gamble. 

Went with the Oriolus instead (see everyone's assessment of it plus graph). Haven't looked back.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1TrickPony said:


> For myself.  I'd go as far as saying that the LZ-A4 was the best sub 200$ I've ever had.  For those that have owned them, we're quite familiar with the reasons.
> 
> Tunable awesome toe tapping bass. Gorgeous mids (like female vocal sweetness), highs are smooth but soundstage was WIIIIIDE. Many tuning options.
> 
> ...


really sad when QC is the reason why people dont get their stuff even when they are amazing otherwise.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Also, made a unique video about EROS and Earbuds?! 

On a more serious note, there's a company called EROS Audio from Thailand, and they make Earbuds. They are not very pricey, about 50 USD a pair, and I made a video review about them. Be careful, I am a bit brutal on them, because to be honest I did not get good comfort, and well... I tried my best being honest...


----------



## genck

Dobrescu George said:


> Also, made a unique video about EROS and Earbuds?!
> 
> On a more serious note, there's a company called EROS Audio from Thailand, and they make Earbuds. They are not very pricey, about 50 USD a pair, and I made a video review about them. Be careful, I am a bit brutal on them, because to be honest I did not get good comfort, and well... I tried my best being honest...



And that is why I like your reviews, thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Shozy Form 1.4 on sale again on Penon https://penonaudio.com/shozy-form-1.4.html 

Seems to be a good one for the price. Still waiting on my set from Drop. I would have gone Penon if I would have known.


----------



## Owludio (Mar 8, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Shozy Form 1.4 on sale again on Penon https://penonaudio.com/shozy-form-1.4.html
> 
> Seems to be a good one for the price. Still waiting on my set from Drop. I would have gone Penon if I would have known.


I wouldn't. You are probably getting 1.4 from the same drop. Mine is already in New York. Will receive it in 2 days now..
Edit:Stand corrected: I would have saved a few $ on tax as Pennon doesn't charge it here.


----------



## ChefNimmo (Mar 8, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Shozy Form 1.4 on sale again on Penon https://penonaudio.com/shozy-form-1.4.html
> 
> Seems to be a good one for the price. Still waiting on my set from Drop. I would have gone Penon if I would have known.


Can’t wait to hear what you think about it compared to the H40.  I was about to drop cash on the H40 but saw the 1.4 sale after a night out and bought the 1.4 instead. Damn you delicious wine.

Be interesting to see if the H40 is different enough to save up for, or wait for something else around the same price.


----------



## MuZo2

Dsnuts said:


> Shozy Form 1.4 on sale again on Penon https://penonaudio.com/shozy-form-1.4.html
> 
> Seems to be a good one for the price. Still waiting on my set from Drop. I would have gone Penon if I would have known.


How much was it on Drop?


----------



## Dsnuts

Same price but Penon delievers faster not to mention they don't charge tax. Better deal all around.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Same price but Penon delievers faster not to mention they don't charge tax. Better deal all around.



Going by what I've just seen, when ordering the Zishan DSD (w/Dual AK4497 DAC chips), at least NiceHCK on AliExpress is now charging Sales Tax, for items shipped to the USA.


----------



## Dsnuts

All vendors on aliexpress is actually.


----------



## SciOC

DBaldock9 said:


> Going by what I've just seen, when ordering the Zishan DSD (w/Dual AK4497 DAC chips), at least NiceHCK on AliExpress is now charging Sales Tax, for items shipped to the USA.


I think anything ordered on Ali has tax (at least that I've ever ordered), but ordering direct through the penon website itself has no tax.....  Something to keep in mind ordering on Ali versus the store site.


----------



## Dobrescu George

genck said:


> And that is why I like your reviews, thanks.




Thank you very much! <3 

I made another one that's just as (I hope) funny


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, 
Don't know if anyone is interested, but I just posted my review of iBasso's new $299 IEM, the AM05.
It offers something rather different from their existing line-up and, frankly, is rather good 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-am05.24144/review/23370/


----------



## audio123

ISN keeps on delivering. This time I am testing their latest copper cable, CU4. First impression on the pairing with my Kaiser Encore is excellent. The CU4 is not a typical warm sounding cable. It has very good extension on both ends. Treble is smooth yet still retaining the sparkle. The midrange is more organic and detailed. There is better sub-bass rumble and impact is brought out well. Very solid copper cable & easy recommendation.


----------



## kdphan

That's a pretty looking cable


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 12, 2020)

So this is a new item on Penon site. https://penonaudio.com/covid-19-customer-reinforcements.html

It is now officially a pandemic. This thing will affect where you live and how you live. Keep safe.


----------



## eclein

Dsnuts all the things I read about Tri i3 are so true! I ordered from Hifigo on Saturday, did Express freight and got them Tuesday.
They have been in my ears almost the entire time since! First night I stayed up and listened to every song I’ve gone nuts over these 62 years and they were incredibly smooth with everyone...INXS-Suicide Blonde to P.Gabriel- Solsbury Hill, They are so smooth and cohesive its hard to believe 3 totally different drivers could be tuned so perfectly. It was either painstakingly tedious to tune or they got lucky and hit it early. There are no faults that I hear. Thanks for telling us about them, seriously great recommendation!


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 12, 2020)

And that is why we are in the hobby. Glad your digging on them. I listen to mines all the time as well. Talk about bang for buck in ear. I haven't seen anyone out right hate on them which is a good sign. But how can you hate on them whey they sound like that.

So I got me one of them new fandangled Fiio M15 flagship DAPs to pair up with my IEMs. 

Don't let the mixed reviews stir you from the player. It is a freaksauce of a player. Desktop sound on the go is the best way to describe it. I have yet to hear a player with so much dynamics and dimensions to the sonics. No hiss from my Solaris or Zeus. 

Tri I3 out of it is insane. Only drawback is that it is like a brick in weight and size but hey that is what happens when you house a 7500mAmp battery w 2 AK4499 chips and 10 op amps. Worth every penny spent. Works way better than reviews say for IEM than you would imagine.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> So this is a new item on Penon site. https://penonaudio.com/covid-19-customer-reinforcements.html
> 
> It is now officially a pandemic. This thing will affect where you live and how you live. Keep safe.


Tried to order some masks to add to cable order but wouldn't process! Teaser or out of stock or glitch?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would message Penon I bet they will throw a few in your order. Might be better than gold right now as masks are hard to come by.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I would message Penon I bet they will throw a few in your order. Might be better than gold right now as masks are hard to come by.


I actually did that about ten minutes ago! Good suggestion DS!


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like my Shozy Form 1.4 will get delivered today. Will let you all know how it is.


----------



## Owludio

Got mine yesterday. Very hesitant about sharing impression at this point. Initial impression is good... not great. If you already own H40, and treble and bass don't bother you, then 1.4 is not bringing much to the table. Burn in doesn't change sound that much. Sub bass improved after 6 hours and that's about it.
1.4 has Less bass, slightly rolled off sub bass, slightly forward low mids (depending on the cable used, upper vocals feel a bit distant, smoother and more polite treble that apparently comes at the expense of sound stage that is inferior to H40, MS4, it04 and even Jade audio EA3. It's deep but not very airy or wide.
Stage is similar (a bit wider and airier) - to Sony N3, there I agree with BGGAR, but N3 has that great, juicy, fun bass, and 1.4 bass is just good.
The good:
1. very easy long listening, nothing is particularly exciting, but on the good side, nothing irritating either.
2. Very comfortable fit and surprisingly good isolation, despite more shallow fit, it's almost on par with H40. I used it in noisy NYC subway. It's smaller and fits with less vacuum discomfort than H40.
3. This iem has very pleasant sound that is so easy to tolerate that I can fall asleep with it especially given its small size and comfortable fit. Did it blow me away like H40 did? No but it's a side-grade toward more mellow presentation. 
For me it has a place in my collection because there are times when I'm overly sensitive to bass &/or treble and H40 or IMR Red2 is just too much...
4. 2 pin connector is tight, not as tight as LX, but very good.
I'm looking forward to @Dsnuts impression. He I'm sure, will be able to be more objective.  Will do some cable swapping this weekend and will see. Initially MS4 didn't impress me either and now is one of my favorites .
At the end of the day (literally), I have no buyers remorse. It will be getting a lot of ear-time when I want to relax and don't mind falling asleep while listening.


----------



## courierdriver

Owludio said:


> Got mine yesterday. Very hesitant about sharing impression at this point. Initial impression is good... not great. If you already own H40, and treble and bass don't bother you, then 1.4 is not bringing much to the table. Burn in doesn't change sound that much. Sub bass improved after 6 hours and that's about it.
> 1.4 has Less bass, slightly rolled off sub bass, slightly forward low mids (depending on the cable used, upper vocals feel a bit distant, smoother and more polite treble that apparently comes at the expense of sound stage that is inferior to H40, MS4, it04 and even Jade audio EA3. It's deep but not very airy or wide.
> Stage is similar (a bit wider and airier) - to Sony N3, there I agree with BGGAR, but N3 has that great, juicy, fun bass, and 1.4 bass is just good.
> The good:
> ...


I wasn't impressed with my TFZ NO.3 at first either. It took some time and break in (not to mention tip and cable rolling) before I came to enjoy them a lot more. Some iems need lots of break in and time before they sound their best. Glad you like them, though. Me personally, I think I'd dig the 1.1 more. Right now, for my budget (and sound signature); I'm looking more at Shozy 1.1, Urbanfun ISSO14, Dunu DM480 or CCA C12. I like big bass...low extension (but on the slightly tighter definition side..but still with a bit of warmth), forward mids and highs (but not piercing) with excellent detail. Great stage (width, depth and height isn't mandatory), but nice width would be a good tickler.


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> I wasn't impressed with my TFZ NO.3 at first either. It took some time and break in (not to mention tip and cable rolling) before I came to enjoy them a lot more. Some iems need lots of break in and time before they sound their best. Glad you like them, though. Me personally, I think I'd dig the 1.1 more. Right now, for my budget (and sound signature); I'm looking more at Shozy 1.1, Urbanfun ISSO14, Dunu DM480 or CCA C12. I like big bass...low extension (but on the slightly tighter definition side..but still with a bit of warmth), forward mids and highs (but not piercing) with excellent detail. Great stage (width, depth and height isn't mandatory), but nice width would be a good tickler.



The DUNU DM-480 actually fufills your criteria, wide soundstage, deep subbass extension (linear from midbass), bass that is tight, U shaped sound. It has good technicalities for a pure DD setup, and actually is closer to a multi BA budget set in terms of technicalities rather than a pure DD setup. But it does inherit the artificial timbre of the budget multi BAs and doesn't have as good timbre as its DD brethen.

Haven't tried the others in your list, but I enjoy the DM-480 much more than my TFZ No. 3. TFZ No. 3 has more subbass and midbass quantity but the bass is not as accurate and tight with some midbass bleed in the No. 3. Also the No. 3 has a harsher upper mids region and 8 kHz spike. No. 3 is more fun sounding and more basshead, but it seems more like a one trick pony for me.

Urbanfun seems to have very good reviews, and is on my wishlist, am waiting for a substantial sale to consider pulling the trigger on it. If u get it, let us know how it is!


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 12, 2020)

Shozy 1.4 Out of the box not all that impressed. It is just ok. The tuning reminds me of the old Shozy Zero you guys remember those? These will need a bit of work to get them to sound better. Shozy tuning is kinda..meh. I think I gave away the Zero. It was the most mediocre iem I can ever recall. Seems they have the same tuners that tune their in ears.

I will have to do some cable and tip rolling. The tip selection kinda sucks. All the tips are made for tiny ears which is OK if a majority of folks has tiny ears. Package is simple. Cable on it kinda sucks as well. I wasnt expecting a kings ransome of tips but every single tip is small to medium minus one set of foams. Had to throw on a set of Azla tips right away. Won't judge them quite yet. Will see where they go from here.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> The DUNU DM-480 actually fufills your criteria, wide soundstage, deep subbass extension (linear from midbass), bass that is tight, U shaped sound. It has good technicalities for a pure DD setup, and actually is closer to a multi BA budget set in terms of technicalities rather than a pure DD setup. But it does inherit the artificial timbre of the budget multi BAs and doesn't have as good timbre as its DD brethen.
> 
> Haven't tried the others in your list, but I enjoy the DM-480 much more than my TFZ No. 3. TFZ No. 3 has more subbass and midbass quantity but the bass is not as accurate and tight with some midbass bleed in the No. 3. Also the No. 3 has a harsher upper mids region and 8 kHz spike. No. 3 is more fun sounding and more basshead, but it seems more like a one trick pony for me.
> 
> Urbanfun seems to have very good reviews, and is on my wishlist, am waiting for a substantial sale to consider pulling the trigger on it. If u get it, let us know how it is!


Yeah, I agree with what you're saying. From the start, I thought the No.3 was a one trick pony, but once it got past the 200 hour break in, it sounded much better. Thing about the DM480 is (from what I have read so far; and even YouTube reviews) is: the mids are kinda recessed, and I DO like a bit of an uplift in the mids and treble. Used to be treble sensitive, but not so much anymore. If the bass isn't there though, I would pass on the set. I dunno if there's anything in my price range right now that I would or could consider an upgrade for $100 compared to what I already own. Looking for a great budget set that fits me well and has a better sound to what I already own. Honestly, of what I currently own; my 2 most listened to sets are the KZ ZS10 PRO and the TFZ NO.3. It depends on what genres I'm listening to at the moment.


----------



## ErkH

Dsnuts said:


> Shozy 1.4 Out of the box not all that impressed. It is just ok. The tuning reminds me of the old Shozy Zero you guys remember those? These will need a bit of work to get them to sound better. Shozy tuning is kinda..meh. I think I gave away the Zero. It was the most mediocre iem I can ever recall. Seems they have the same tuners that tune their in ears.
> 
> I will have to do some cable and tip rolling. The tip selection kinda sucks. All the tips are made for tiny ears which is OK if a majority of folks has tiny ears. Package is simple. Cable on it kinda sucks as well. I wasnt expecting a kings ransome of tips but every single tip is small to medium minus one set of foams. Had to throw on a set of Azla tips right away. Won't judge them quite yet. Will see where they go from here.


1.4 sounds a bit muddy at first, then sounds much clearer after burn in, not sure it is physical change on the driver or just my brain adapt to its sounds though.


----------



## Owludio

baskingshark said:


> Haven't tried the others in your list, but I enjoy the DM-480 much more than my TFZ No. 3. TFZ No. 3 has more subbass and midbass quantity but the bass is not as accurate and tight with some midbass bleed in the No. 3. Also the No. 3 has a harsher upper mids region and 8 kHz spike. No. 3 is more fun sounding and more basshead, but it seems more like a one trick pony for me.


DM480 is also on my list in unending quest for good isolating iem with the bass. Most BA are isolating but except Shure se846 and Audiosense t800 none have half decent sub bass response. DM480 isobarric DD setup made for isolation. Im one step closer to pulling the trigger..


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> Yeah, I agree with what you're saying. From the start, I thought the No.3 was a one trick pony, but once it got past the 200 hour break in, it sounded much better. Thing about the DM480 is (from what I have read so far; and even YouTube reviews) is: the mids are kinda recessed, and I DO like a bit of an uplift in the mids and treble. Used to be treble sensitive, but not so much anymore. If the bass isn't there though, I would pass on the set. I dunno if there's anything in my price range right now that I would or could consider an upgrade for $100 compared to what I already own. Looking for a great budget set that fits me well and has a better sound to what I already own. Honestly, of what I currently own; my 2 most listened to sets are the KZ ZS10 PRO and the TFZ NO.3. It depends on what genres I'm listening to at the moment.



Yeah the DM-480 is U shaped, so there is some recession in the mids especially lower mids, and the note weight of the mids/treble is a bit thin. There isn't a large 2 - 4 kHz sawtooth peak typically seen in CHIFI tuning that can cause some upper mids fatigue with female vocals/longer listening sessions, which I appreciate, but of course different strokes for different folks.




Owludio said:


> DM480 is also on my list in unending quest for good isolating iem with the bass. Most BA are isolating but except Shure se846 and Audiosense t800 none have half decent sub bass response. DM480 isobarric DD setup made for isolation. Im one step closer to pulling the trigger..



The DM-480 is my daily beater transit set due to the comfortable fit and great isolation. In the past, I found BA sets generally have better isolation cause they tend to have smaller shells and are unvented. The DM-480, even though it is a DD setup, is unvented (not common for a DD), so the lack of venting gives it great isolation. I would estimate in the ballpark of 25 dB isolation with stock tips. It isn't as good as the T800 (around 30 dB) isolation, but is still the best isolating DD setup I have.

In terms of technicalities and timbre, I think it won't beat most of the nice gear you own from your sig (like your T800 and Shure SE846 as transit gears). The DM-480 is not a basshead set though, it has very good subbass rumble and extension and tight bass, and these are north of neutral but not at basshead levels. I generally prefer more midbass thump for transit gear as the lower frequencies are lost in the drone of bus engines and traffic, but the bass in the DM-480 descends linearly so there isn't that big a thump in the midbass.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the DM-480 is U shaped, so there is some recession in the mids especially lower mids, and the note weight of the mids/treble is a bit thin. There isn't a large 2 - 4 kHz sawtooth peak typically seen in CHIFI tuning that can cause some upper mids fatigue with female vocals/longer listening sessions, which I appreciate, but of course different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate your feedback. For now, I'm thinking I'm just gonna continue to enjoy what I have. I already own 2 DD sets, and 2 hybrid sets. Only thing I don't already have, is a multi-BA set...and those are more $ than I can afford for a set that can give me the sound signature I'm looking for. Was considering something like the Tri3 also; but still more than I want to spend. I think I'm just gonna chill awhile on any new stuff.


----------



## Owludio

ErkH said:


> 1.4 sounds a bit muddy at first, then sounds much clearer after burn in, not sure it is physical change on the driver or just my brain adapt to its sounds though.


Good to hear that. Possibly BA will burn in too in 1.4. It's rare but happens even to the best BA. My ier-M9 took 3 days for sound stage to open. That explains why many reviewers revised their impressions/opinions of M9. So, let's burn commence...


----------



## Owludio

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the DM-480 is U shaped, so there is some recession in the mids especially lower mids, and the note weight of the mids/treble is a bit thin. There isn't a large 2 - 4 kHz sawtooth peak typically seen in CHIFI tuning that can cause some upper mids fatigue with female vocals/longer listening sessions, which I appreciate, but of course different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! It might be good commute/workout iem! Thanks a lot!


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> The DM-480 is my daily beater transit set due to the comfortable fit and great isolation. In the past, I found BA sets generally have better isolation cause they tend to have smaller shells and are unvented. The DM-480, even though it is a DD setup, is unvented (not common for a DD), so the lack of venting gives it great isolation. I would estimate in the ballpark of 25 dB isolation with stock tips


Have you tried tip rolling and if so which combination suits you best?


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> Have you tried tip rolling and if so which combination suits you best?



Yeah I tried tiprolling about 7 sets of tips with the DM-480, still went back to the stock silicone tips, they are pretty adequate. 

Inside the box there are 2 types of stock silicone tips in different sizes, one with longer nozzle (white tips) and one with shorter nozzle (black tips), I get the best isolation and fit (and hence better subbass) with the white longer nozzle ones. But YMMV as we all have different ear anatomies. How about you friend? Any tip recommendations for it?


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I tried tiprolling about 7 sets of tips with the DM-480, still went back to the stock silicone tips, they are pretty adequate.
> 
> Inside the box there are 2 types of stock silicone tips in different sizes, one with longer nozzle (white tips) and one with shorter nozzle (black tips), I get the best isolation and fit (and hence better subbass) with the white longer nozzle ones. But YMMV as we all have different ear anatomies. How about you friend? Any tip recommendations for it?


Thank you very much for the detailed reply. I have to agree with you on the stock white tips. However i am trying on the Final Audio E type tips now and i think they make a good pair!


----------



## eclein

courierdriver said:


> Appreciate your feedback. For now, I'm thinking I'm just gonna continue to enjoy what I have. I already own 2 DD sets, and 2 hybrid sets. Only thing I don't already have, is a multi-BA set...and those are more $ than I can afford for a set that can give me the sound signature I'm looking for. Was considering something like the Tri3 also; but still more than I want to spend. I think I'm just gonna chill awhile on any new stuff.


I hear ya on the money thing, starting to make it impossible for me to go much higher up the ladder. My T800s were my max. Tri I3s were a stretch and took a couple months to gather but *totally worth it!!!
I ended up selling some cans that were collecting dust out of the Blue. I’ve read your posts here along with others and you gotta find a way to hear/buy TRI I3’s! They most likely will be my top rated after more burn. We’ll see.......good luck!

*


----------



## Dsnuts

I'm not giving up on the Shozy 1.4. After all I invested in them. Not my style to judge a phone on open listen and none of you guys should do that either. In a perfect world sound out of the box would be perfect in all aspects with the perfect tips and cables already attached to the earphones out of the box. 

But as you all know that never happens. They are getting a beat down at the moment. I havent changed the stock cable on them so I can hear if I am noticing any changes to the sonics after today.


----------



## Owludio (Mar 14, 2020)

Quick update on Form 1.4, day 3: I really didn't see this coming. It looks like I found my best all rounder here. The only other iem that usurped ear-time to near 90% like 1.4 did, was Fearless Roland that remains my TOTL. They share some similarity in the transparent way they present music, when colored recording will excite you while dull recording may put you to sleep. I finally got tired of stock cable and swapped it for cheap 6 core TRN copper. This cable empathizes upper mids+lower treble and adds some bite to instruments while tightening the bass. It's also possible that additional hours of burn-in, just by listening to music, - improved bass to the point, when I'm starting to hear that Beryllium agile yet very controlled bass that feels sort of contoured, in the way it's separated, and mid bass on some songs feels 3-dimensional. Sound-stage expanded to comfortable realistic type, where depth is substantial, and width feels almost true to recording. It's very enjoyable now and I'm quickly becoming addicted to this cozy presentation.
I will do some more a-b comparison tomorrow but already can say, (with the caveat that I'm one of those who loves Fearless Roland), that I prefer 1.4 to all mentioned in initial impression. H40 has too aggressive treble and bass, ibasso it04 has some of that too and also fit is very tight in my average shaped ears. 1.4 with it's small stem fits very well. It sounds more fun than Roland. Roland has near perfect EST treble but may sound analytical and comfort is not on the same level. Same goes for Sony ier-M9. Ibasso AM05 is just as natural & fun, with even smoother treble and better sound-stage, but anemic BA bass.  1.4s rolled off sub-bass in most cases is not a problem since it responds to EQ well.
Form 1.4 is forgiving to sources. All of my listening today done with Amazon HD music and Google music premium using FiiO BTR5 & Shanling UP4 (LDAC, not USB) and I enjoyed it immensely without an urge to switch to a DAP or wired DAC.
I guess Hype Alert is needed here...


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> I actually did that about ten minutes ago! Good suggestion DS!


Masks only available with DHLshipping and separate shipping charge in lots of 25


----------



## cqtek

After a long time of waiting (because of the local postal services), the ISN H40 has finally arrived. The NF Audio NA2 has also come. To my ears they sound different, but their curves have similarities. I'm assured of entertainment.


----------



## Crispoo

cqtek said:


> After a long time of waiting (because of the local postal services), the ISN H40 has finally arrived. The NF Audio NA2 has also come. To my ears they sound different, but their curves have similarities. I'm assured of entertainment.



What can you say about the H40? Despite owning the voyager 3 and only having a short listening session with the H40, I have the H40 at my rank 1


----------



## SciOC

I think a comparison a lot of us are waiting for is the ISN H40 versus the shozy form 1.4 given the similar design.  honestly this is the only purchase I see in my near future outside the budget arena, but I've yet to settle on one based on the lack of comparative data.  But I don't see the point in owning both....  And have absolutely zero interest in an all BA set given I already own the fearless S8f.


----------



## cqtek

In terms of sound, H40 is a powerful profile in bass, without being too dark, pulling to warm, with much body in the low mids, full of fullness in this area. Its timbre is realistic, without artifice, defined and descriptive, but not analytical. It is a profile quite different from the NS5 Bass Ed, which is analytical, delicate and very fine. These IEMS are more energetic and powerful, offering a very impressive sonic wall. The clarity exists, but the profile is smooth and the highs are drawn like this: extensive but harmonious, with much less impact than its opposite end, something that does not limit the ability to define, but is less explicit in this area.
I like them, yes. This kind of bass profile, where the first half of the midrange is big, attracts me a lot. But, I must also say that lately I'm also inclined to profiles with higher resolution and micro detail.


----------



## Crispoo

cqtek said:


> In terms of sound, H40 is a powerful profile in bass, without being too dark, pulling to warm, with much body in the low mids, full of fullness in this area. Its timbre is realistic, without artifice, defined and descriptive, but not analytical. It is a profile quite different from the NS5 Bass Ed, which is analytical, delicate and very fine. These IEMS are more energetic and powerful, offering a very impressive sonic wall. The clarity exists, but the profile is smooth and the highs are drawn like this: extensive but harmonious, with much less impact than its opposite end, something that does not limit the ability to define, but is less explicit in this area.
> I like them, yes. This kind of bass profile, where the first half of the midrange is big, attracts me a lot. But, I must also say that lately I'm also inclined to profiles with higher resolution and micro detail.



Thanks so much! The only thing I didnt like with the H40 was its large shell. At least for me it is too big


----------



## cqtek (Mar 14, 2020)

Crispoo said:


> Thanks so much! The only thing I didnt like with the H40 was its large shell. At least for me it is too big



My ears are not big, but my ear canal and external auditory are big, so I never have problems with this type of IEMS, it's lucky for me.


----------



## Crispoo

cqtek said:


> My ears are not big, but my ear canal and external auditory are big, so I never have problems with this type of IEMS, it's lucky for me.


Lucky you! I had a little bit of a hard time with the H40 shell.


----------



## kmmbd

Just received the Hifiman Ananda BT, and this is the first open-back wireless planar magnetic headphones that I've encountered. Unfortunately I forgot to turn the volume down on device side and now I'm deaf for the next hour or so. #smh 

On the plus side, these get loud enough to blast your eardrums out so I guess that amplifier they're using inside is doing its job well. However, I'm not sure if I want to take these out in the wild due to their ridiculously large size and open-back nature. Sound signature is typical Hifiman with a bright-neutral kind of signature, focus slightly shifted towards upper-mids and lower treble. Very linear bass response as well in typical planar fashion.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 15, 2020)

Going back to why we come here for. Shozy 1.4 clearly needs burn in. Chalk this one up for proof that out of box impressions is just that out of the box. It sounds much better today and I now feel I didn't get ripped off like I did on open listen. That is if you actually burn in your earphones. These are definitely worth whatever price your gonna get them at. I still prefer the H40 over these but these aren't a bad phone at all. They remind me of a tuning that is on the Blessing 2 of all phones. Does nothing wrong has decent stage and sound balancing is similar. More bass bias toward Shozy and better treble bias toward Blessing 2, Blessing 2 is actually the natural upgrade over these. I think this might have been the reason why I wasn't so impressed with them out of the box plus the fact that they had a veil on open listen. 

I think if phones like the H40 and TRi I3s didnt exist these would have a much bigger hype factor but as they are they are a good hybrid in the price range and is yet another compelling product to consider.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Going back to why we come here for. Shozy 1.4 clearly needs burn in. Chalk this one up for proof that out of box impressions is just that out of the box. It sounds much better today and I now feel I didn't get ripped off like I did on open listen. That is if you actually burn in your earphones. These are definitely worth whatever price your gonna get them at. I still prefer the H40 over these but these aren't a bad phone at all. They remind me of a tuning that is on the Blessing 2 of all phones. Does nothing wrong has decent stage and sound balancing is similar. More bass bias toward Shozy and better treble bias toward Blessing 2, Blessing 2 is actually the natural upgrade over these. I think this might have been the reason why I wasn't so impressed with them out of the box plus the fact that they had a veil on open listen.
> 
> I think if phones like the H40 and TRi I3s didnt exist these would have a much bigger hype factor but as they are they are a good hybrid in the price range and is yet another compelling product to consider.


Do you have the 1.1 to compare the 1.4 to? Some seems to like the 1.1 more.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio M15 and the LUNA. Unbelievable pairing. What does the Luna sound like? Well for guys that own the FXD1. Imagine everything right about the phone and then multiplying it by 10 fold. Luna is much more smaller than you would imagine making it one of the most comfortable flagships in ears in existance. 

It is flaghsip level clarity, detail, separation, dimensionality, imagery, transparency and everything you like about dynamics, coherency, bass, stage all packaged in a well thought out housing that isolates crazy good. Than matched up with one of the best DAPs money can buy right now. 

Staying home and listening to some music has never been so enjoyable.


----------



## Dsnuts

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you have the 1.1 to compare the 1.4 to? Some seems to like the 1.1 more.



Na I don't have em. I bought the 1.4 really out of curiosity and it does seem Shozy has gotten better with their latest offerings. It seems the better value is with the 1.1 is what I am seeing. But for me at least I am all about my Luna. Lol.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My Moondrop Starfield review is here on my blog: https://banbeu.com/moondrop-starfield-review/

A little bit late due to the virus outbreak though -_-


----------



## Nabillion_786

Dsnuts said:


> Fiio M15 and the LUNA. Unbelievable pairing. What does the Luna sound like? Well for guys that own the FXD1. Imagine everything right about the phone and then multiplying it by 10 fold. Luna is much more smaller than you would imagine making it one of the most comfortable flagships in ears in existance.
> 
> It is flaghsip level clarity, detail, separation, dimensionality, imagery, transparency and everything you like about dynamics, coherency, bass, stage all packaged in a well thought out housing that isolates crazy good. Than matched up with one of the best DAPs money can buy right now.
> 
> Staying home and listening to some music has never been so enjoyable.


What are some of your favourite neutral iems?


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 15, 2020)

Good question. It is probably my Zeus. Zeus is a very finicky iem. The worst there is. It absolutely requires a cable upgrade and the right one too and the right source with the right tips. If you get all that correct it is most definitely flagship level sonically. It took me almost a year to find just the right combo. Zeus, Azla tips,ISN CU4 cable using my M15.

Reason why there are mixed views on the EE Zeus is because I am 100% certain folks have not used the right combo and source for it. I even had it for sale on the sales threads.A true love hate relationship.  But recent ISN CU4 cable changed all that. I tried literally just about all my cables using a 2 pin adapter to try to mesh well with it. Silver don't mesh well with the Zeus and not all copper cables work well with them either. It requires a higher end crystal copper and thicker variety too like the ISN CU4.



I liked the ISN CU4 so much on my Zeus, I ended up buying the 2 pin version or 2nd CU4 cable just so I can use that on it.

A close 2nd is my IBasso IT04. One of the best reference tuned IEMS at the price and a bit underappreciated on the threads. It has one of the widest stages for in ears and these are also finicky with cables and tips. Not as much as the Zeus. IT04 will give you a taste of TOTL sound without spending an arm. If you guys can see a used set on the forums I would go for it. I know there aren't much chat about them now a days but they are much better than you would imagine. These work extremely well with dynamic warmer sources like the Shanling M5s or better yet my M15.

Lastly is the JVC FXD1. I know you might read some conflicting views about this set but. These are about as good as your gonna get in the price range that is more closer to a neutral signature. These are fairly easy to drive and are not as finicky when it comes to cables and tips. But with the right cable these become very enjoyable. The FDX1 is clearly a transparent iem so cables do have an affect on the sonics. They sound fantastic amped too.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> A close 2nd is my IBasso IT04. One of the best reference tuned IEMS at the price and a bit underappreciated on the threads. It has one of the widest stages for in ears and these are also finicky with cables and tips. Not as much as the Zeus. IT04 will give you a taste of TOTL sound without spending an arm.


I agree about iBasso it04. Could you please share which cable are you using on it? 


Dsnuts said:


> It seems the better value is with the 1.1 is what I am seeing.


Disagree on 1.4 value though. 1.1 treble peaks I'm certain would've been a deal breaker for me. 
This morning I woke up with congestion that usually reduces my hearing. 1.4 sounded just meh... H40 sounded beautifully with all the stage and fun. 3 hours later H40s treble started getting fatiguing and stage started sounding more diffused. Switched to 1.4 and ooh heavens! All that I said about it earlier and more...
Luna is really interesting, but I'm worried about treble. EX1000 was last DD that was massively disappointing, while still reputed to be legendary TOTL. Couldn't bear it. Returned promptly to J&R. (Sadly that store no longer exist in NYC) It appears that I'm yet to find a single DD that has a TOTL treble. Have you heard ier-Z1R?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am finding out the Luna is a very transparent earphone and not due to some crazy treble spike, pure beryllium will do that, any cable change is easily heard that being said It is a very nicely balanced iem compared to the IER-Z1R has a more forward even keeled, dimensional, extremely textured mid range. Bass is very high end as well. Treble is clean and not fatiguing. Bass is not as emphasized as the Z1R from memory.  Z1R has a more silkier type treble which some guys love and some don't.  While stage is not as wide as the Z1R. Not too many earphones come close in that department actually. The sense of space height and depth of sound is remarkable on the Luna.

Funny thing your the only person that say those things about the H40. Mine sounds amazing to me every time. You should try a pure copper cable on them might suite your taste more. On the other hand the Shozy mids are bit recessed in comparison so that might be what you like better in a sound. It sounds more V shaped in signature to me. I was gonna say. You want a nice upgrade on the Shozy 1.4 you need to get a Blessing 2. It is a clear step above the Shozy. Has a similar laid back sound quality to it with no treble spikes and way more refined. In fact you should PM me I can sell you a brand new one without wait. I ended up getting 2 sets of them don't need the new one I recently got will sell it to you if your interested. In fact I will open it up to anyone that reads this post. First come. Still shrink wrapped. First person to send me $300 will get it. Can't sell to new headfiers unfortunately. 

The Luna cost the same as the IER-Z1R and believe me I was very temped to get it. I figured I would give the Luna a shot since it was getting some rave reviews from recent Can Jam. IER-Z1R has some amazing technicalities but in the long run I feel the Luna will be a better all rounder vs the IER Z1R. I still want to get a set. But I will wait till the prices fall on them before considering getting a pair.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Final Audio E5000 review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-e5000.23161/reviews#item-review-23392


Bassheads should love this


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> Luna is really interesting, but I'm worried about treble. EX1000 was last DD that was massively disappointing, while still reputed to be legendary TOTL. Couldn't bear it. Returned promptly to J&R. (Sadly that store no longer exist in NYC) It appears that I'm yet to find a single DD that has a TOTL treble. Have you heard ier-Z1R?



J&R no longer exists but there is Audio46 now and they will have a Demo Luna in the store to try before you buy.


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> J&R no longer exists but there is Audio46 now and they will have a Demo Luna in the store to try before you buy.


Thanks a lot!! Didn't occur to me to check. Will do as soon as this SARS2 craziness calms down in the city.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> I am finding out the Luna is a very transparent earphone and not due to some crazy treble spike, pure beryllium will do that, any cable change is easily heard that being said It is a very nicely balanced iem compared to the IER-Z1R has a more forward even keeled, dimensional, extremely textured mid range. Bass is very high end as well. Treble is clean and not fatiguing. Bass is not as emphasized as the Z1R from memory.  Z1R has a more silkier type treble which some guys love and some don't.  While stage is not as wide as the Z1R. Not too many earphones come close in that department actually. The sense of space height and depth of sound is remarkable on the Luna.
> 
> Funny thing your the only person that say those things about the H40. Mine sounds amazing to me every time. You should try a pure copper cable on them might suite your taste more. On the other hand the Shozy mids are bit recessed in comparison so that might be what you like better in a sound. It sounds more V shaped in signature to me. I was gonna say. You want a nice upgrade on the Shozy 1.4 you need to get a Blessing 2. It is a clear step above the Shozy. Has a similar laid back sound quality to it with no treble spikes and way more refined. In fact you should PM me I can sell you a brand new one without wait. I ended up getting 2 sets of them don't need the new one I recently got will sell it to you if your interested. In fact I will open it up to anyone that reads this post. First come. Still shrink wrapped. First person to send me $300 will get it. Can't sell to new headfiers unfortunately.
> 
> The Luna cost the same as the IER-Z1R and believe me I was very temped to get it. I figured I would give the Luna a shot since it was getting some rave reviews from recent Can Jam. IER-Z1R has some amazing technicalities but in the long run I feel the Luna will be a better all rounder vs the IER Z1R. I still want to get a set. But I will wait till the prices fall on them before considering getting a pair.


I do miss ier-z1r. But fit was weird & uncomfortable. I'm wondering if they release lower end version in plastic case(which I would prefer like A3 was to Z5). I actually do like silky treble of z1r as well as super silky treble that ESD produce (such as Fearless Roland). 
*Blessing 2* is very tempting. The treble smoothness of MD Blessing 1 is hyped by every reviewer and Graph is looking very promising. From pictures I can see that it's shaped similarly to S8 with long stem, so I wonder_ if isolation is comparable. Is it vented? _ You are right - it looks like my preferred signature sort of s8pro with dynamic bass. I liked s8p but BA bass ultimately was a deal breaker. *Are you going to review it?*


----------



## Dsnuts

Na not the blessing 2 but I can tell you they are keepers for me. I got word they are very much similar to the S8. So the value iem is the blessing 2 it seems like from moondrop.


----------



## 1TrickPony

Dsnuts said:


> Na not the blessing 2 but I can tell you they are keepers for me. I got word they are very much similar to the S8. So the value iem is the blessing 2 it seems like from moondrop.



Finally got the blessing 2 after a month's wait and yeah, they are fantastic especially for the price. Anything brighter may be a bit too much. Quite tempted for the s8 but knowing the global situation vs. financial times... these are a safe bet.


----------



## Owludio

1TrickPony said:


> Finally got the blessing 2 after a month's wait and yeah, they are fantastic especially for the price. Anything brighter may be a bit too much. Quite tempted for the s8 but knowing the global situation vs. financial times... these are a safe bet.


How is the bass, isolation? Brief impression Pleeease!


----------



## 1TrickPony

Owludio said:


> How is the bass, isolation? Brief impression Pleeease!



I'm sad to say that my recent dap, the xuelin 1969 tube dap seems to have failed on me (really sad because this was GOING TO BE IDEAL PAIRING), but there's a pairing effect that's going to affect how bass comes to play in the overall enjoyment of these. 

For example,  if I were to use the blessing 2 with the Opus#1, I'm going to end up with a brighter leaning tilt which is not what I'm looking for.  Same fate lies with my beloved hd660s... which my champion when it comes mid tonality and timbre (they are the sweet spot).

Back to the Blessing 2: they love less hyper critical sources.  Tested with them with the Oriolus DP100, and currently with my Shanling M3 (say wut!) and I can confirm that they sound quite decent (having a bit of a reserve because they are really fresh) with no early drop off in lower regions.  No exaggeration here on my end,  because if you buy for the mids, they will DELIVER.  Bass is taught, and provides the proper "floor"/ foundation.  They aren't trigger happy when unleashing that BASS, but when it comes to delivering the interaction of bass vs. mids, they provide an ideal "support" to the music. 

Stuff I listen to?  Herbie Hancock's "Thrust" - fast funky and intricate. I am enamored by that bassline and the drum,  and in contrast,  the blessing2's bass is actually fast and mature (demure) while showcasing the synth and piano; and boy, do they showcase imaging separation/ layering.  Depending on the dap, you see the hybrid performing well. I read that the bass on the v2 is a lot more fun,  and I agree with the assessment.  I'll post more on the moondrop thread as well. Going back to the enjoyment


----------



## Owludio

1TrickPony said:


> Shanling M3 (say wut!)


Don't underestimate Shanling. During my brief experience with Legend X - UP2 was the best portable source, outperforming Hiby R6, Sony HD 800 series.. Now UP4 is my favorite LDAC receiver and I prefer it over FiiO BTR5. Shanling devices have low output impedance  of 0.2-0.3 Ohm among other good things...



1TrickPony said:


> if you buy for the mids, they will DELIVER. Bass is taught, and provides the proper "floor"/ foundation. They aren't trigger happy when unleashing that BASS, but when it comes to delivering the interaction of bass vs. mids, they provide an ideal "support" to the music.


This and the graph remind me of Fearless Roland but with brighter treble. Very, very interesting! Hmmm
On the other hand, My Tri i3 finally got shipped and @ the end of April expect IMR TDP shipped as well. Maybe I should slow down a little for now. I attached short 12" cable to H40 and like treble a lot better now with UP4 and sony A105 DAP, that I keep in my shirt pocket during the commute. H40 is still a star! Enjoy it quite a bit on my way from work.
BTW, is this a Blessing 2 correct thread?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-blessing-2.24140/
It has no comments whatsoever, strange..


----------



## 1TrickPony

Owludio said:


> Don't underestimate Shanling. During my brief experience with Legend X - UP2 was the best portable source, outperforming Hiby R6, Sony HD 800 series.. Now UP4 is my favorite LDAC receiver and I prefer it over FiiO BTR5. Shanling devices have low output impedance  of 0.2-0.3 Ohm among other good things...
> 
> 
> This and the graph remind me of Fearless Roland but with brighter treble. Very, very interesting! Hmmm
> ...



Nah, it's a product showcase page. There's a moondrop thread going, so pretty much people there discuss or inquire about the line up in general. I'm going to post more about it as I get further listening. I can drop a couple of lines here too. Too early to be critical about sound "flaws", but the stock cable could use a bit of love. Still better than the lz-a4 stock, which was very meant for short term in terms of ruggedness. I have mixed feelings about the moondrop stock cable. I'll post more pics later too. On to the listening.  Feel free to shoot questions and check out the other thread.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> Na not the blessing 2 but I can tell you they are keepers for me. I got word they are very much similar to the S8. So the value iem is the blessing 2 it seems like from moondrop.


Definitely! Like S8p but with better bass. S8p though is completely sealed and I can see from Blessing 2 pics that there appears to be no compensation hole, but the question is - *does it have a reflex hole somewhere on the back and how god the isolation? *Thanks for putting it on my radar!


----------



## Dsnuts

Isolation is excellent. It is one of the better isolating earphones. It isolates way better than the ISN H40. It really is a solid IEM.


----------



## 1TrickPony (Mar 16, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Definitely! Like S8p but with better bass. S8p though is completely sealed and I can see from Blessing 2 pics that there appears to be no compensation hole, but the question is - *does it have a reflex hole somewhere on the back and how god the isolation? *Thanks for putting it on my radar!



I'm with @Dsnuts on this one. I also bought spinfits, and have plenty of other tips lying around because of this hobby.
The nozzle is really well designed,  same with the body,  so it sits comfortably and lodges pretty deep in the ear canal. Rest really comes down to the tips, to maximize the seal. Tl;dr, it is pretty well designed.  There's lots to love... and enjoy.  Now about that cable...lol

Edit:  reflex hole?  There's a hole on back plate if you're asking.  Better performance than say my former love Lz-A4, so far no ear popping action going on.


----------



## Owludio (Mar 16, 2020)

1TrickPony said:


> reflex hole? There's a hole on back plate if you're asking. Better performance than say my former love Lz-A4, so far no ear popping action going on.


By "reflex hole" I mean the hole, used for tuning bass driver, also known as venting hole. But term "venting hole" is ambiguous, as it can be tuning hole on the back (reflex) and tuning/ear-pressure compensating/equalizing hole in front that also helps avoiding DD driver flex. I have to assume that hole on the back plate has internal ducts to do both of those tasks.
*But I understand from your post, that it doesn't really affect the isolation*. (same was the case with Legend X (that has 3 holes on the top), & it04 that has only internal compensation hole. Roland, for example, has no vents at all, and isolation with gel filled silicon tips, is near complete, but the bass is a bit weak for using it on the go, and boosting it had exacerbated ear-pressure issue that I often get due to chronic sinus congestion.
So vented IEMs with good isolation is the best choice for me. While Roland is one of my top favorite, there are times when I cannot bear the pressure and have to switch to something vented even at home.
The only exception is deep inserting IEMs like Shure with triple flange or Etymotic, but they create the whole new comfort issue.
I better get out of this hole "black-hole" or people may think that I'm overly obsessed with holes. The truth is that I'm quiet listener who spends a lot of time in noisy environment.
That low volume listening is also a reason why I might have a problem with Luna since @Dsnuts mentioned my "red flag" issue - iem sounding better at high volumes.


----------



## baskingshark

Owludio said:


> By "reflex hole" I mean the hole, used for tuning bass driver, also known as venting hole. But term "venting hole" is ambiguous, as it can be tuning hole on the back (reflex) and tuning/ear-pressure compensating/equalizing hole in front that also helps avoiding DD driver flex. I have to assume that hole on the back plate has internal ducts to do both of those tasks.
> *But I understand from your post, that it doesn't really affect the isolation*. (same was the case with Legend X (that has 3 holes on the top), & it04 that has only internal compensation hole. Roland, for example, has no vents at all, and isolation with gel filled silicon tips, is near complete, but the bass is a bit weak for using it on the go, and boosting it had exacerbated ear-pressure issue that I often get due to chronic sinus congestion.
> So vented IEMs with good isolation is the best choice for me. While Roland is one of my top favorite, there are times when I cannot bear the pressure and have to switch to something vented even at home.
> The only exception is deep inserting IEMs like Shure with triple flange or Etymotic, but they create the whole new comfort issue.
> ...



Yep agreed, I am also on the search for a good isolating set. Generally I find unvented sets (mostly BA type IEMs) to have better isolation, but that is not always the case. The Audiosense T800 is vented near the subwoofer but that doesn't seem to affect the isolation actually, it can still give about 30 dB isolation, which is pretty amazing for a non deep inserting IEM (eg Etymotic, which I find uncomfortable).


----------



## kmmbd (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got the E1DA PowerDAC V2 for a while, but never got around to using it as a "full-time" DAC/Amp combo. Mostly because I've only got like two IEMs with balanced cable and it's a pain switching between cables just to listen to the PowerDAC. Nonetheless, the first few days of use have been bittersweet.

On the positive side, it's immensely powerful. I didn't feel the need for "more" power even once, even while driving the HD650. IEMs are child's play for this device and overall definitely will satisfy most users' demands. All of this without even getting into the HpToy app which is just fantastic and absolutely phenomenal if you plan to use PEQ with this device.

However, the caveats mount up over time. This thing gets hot, like "holy crap is it gonna burn my house down" kinda hot. I carried it to my uni and distracted touched it a few times with my arm while typing and well that was not a good experience. Also, there is some hiss on sensitive IEMs, and if you are not careful with the volume level before hitting play I'm afraid you might even damage your IEMs driver(s) due to the incredible SPL this can generate on sensitive loads. Moreover, I find the overall signature to be a bit sterile, and doesn't play well with bright sounding stuff. The HD650 wasn't a good match either since even though it got loud, the bass impact that I get from my desk setup was missing. The competition has also caught up over time, with the Fiio BTR5 being similarly capable with even more features and none of the heating issues (though I'm not a fan of the Fiio app, and BTR5 costs like twice as much).

I'll explore more up until the full review, until then this shall remain a very unique addition to my collection.


----------



## RikudouGoku

After the budget star E1000 and the warm king E5000, the E4000 is a dissapointment and honestly if someone were to recommend it at this time I would accuse them of being shills....

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-e4000.23162/reviews#item-review-23400


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> After the budget star E1000 and the warm king E5000, the E4000 is a dissapointment and honestly if someone were to recommend it at this time I would accuse them of being shills....
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-e4000.23162/reviews#item-review-23400



E4000 is sure a bit better than E5000 which is garbage to me and I'm sure all those who 5star the E5000 are shills, can't be otherwise, can it now?


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> After the budget star E1000 and the warm king E5000, the E4000 is a dissapointment and honestly if someone were to recommend it at this time I would accuse them of being shills....
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-e4000.23162/reviews#item-review-23400


how can someone be a shill just because he likes something that you don't?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> how can someone be a shill just because he likes something that you don't?


because the blon that costs 5 times less the price sounds better and the cable in the E4000 is just disgraceful


----------



## Dsnuts

So a bit of an APB. Drop seems to have a fairly good selection of iems for decent deals as of this morning.

NF Audio NA2 for $65- excellent deal here
Kindera Idun  For $75
Alpha & Delta D6  for $40
Urban Fun YBF-ISS014 $55
Tin Hifi T3 for $57


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> how can someone be a shill just because he likes something that you don't?


I thought such words should be avoided in these forums...at last according to their guidelines.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> So a bit of an APB. Drop seems to have a fairly good selection of iems for decent deals as of this morning.
> 
> NF Audio NA2 for $65- excellent deal here
> Kindera Idun  For $75
> ...



I paid $38 for the Urban Fun on Nov.11th when it was first introduced. UF store on AE.  The retail price was listed as $59 at the time.  People are complaining that they raised the price but that is not the case.  There just is no current sale price.

Nothing is a good deal from Massdrop for those of us in the UK.  20% added taxes for anything over £15 plus ridiculous added handling fees by royal mail or dhl....dhl being the worst.


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> I paid $38 for the Urban Fun on Nov.11th when it was first introduced. UF store on AE.  The retail price was listed as $59 at the time.  People are complaining that they raised the price but that is not the case.  There just is no current sale price.
> 
> Nothing is a good deal from Massdrop for those of us in the UK.  20% added taxes for anything over £15 plus ridiculous added handling fees by royal mail or dhl....dhl being the worst.


I bought three pairs of ISS014.

First on Nov 29 for £31.20
Second on Dec 27 for £38.28
Third on Feb 22 for £46.47 (not received yet)

I had coupons for all of them but never more than £4 worth so yes price seems to have increased quite significantly.


----------



## Crispoo

There has been a lot of hype around it lately. I guess thats the reason for the steady price increase.


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks like production is resuming in China after being badly hit by COVID.
Some new releases I've seen on Aliexpress today:

*1) GuideRay GR-T20*
$100


*Specs:*
Drivers: 10mm Graphene diaphragm dynamic driver x1 + high-end customized balanced armature x2
Impedance: 19 Ohm
Sensitivity: 100dB/mW
Frequency Response: 20 Hz - 20 KHz
Cable type: 0.78mm 2Pin



















*2) SHUOER S10 *
$32 or $40 (depending on colour/driver config)


*Specs:*
Drivers: 1DD + 2BA     or       1DD + 1 BA (apparently there are 2 types of config available, depending on colour - see details below)
Impedance: 16 Ohm
Sensitivity: 108dB/mW
Frequency response: 15 Hz - 35000 Hz
Cable type: MMCX




















*3) KBEAR KB04*
$30


*Specs:*
Drivers: 1BA + 1DD
Impedance: 16 Ohms
Sensitivity: 104db ±3db
Frequency response: 20Hz - 40KHz
Cable type: 0.78mm 2 Pin


----------



## duaned

*GuideRay GR-T20* looks interesting. Anyone heard these?


----------



## frix

how do the chinese come up with those names


----------



## jant71 (Mar 19, 2020)

They did get ya though as the S10 is old. Seen too many old things some Ali sellers want to sell pop up in the "New Arrivals" and many of it not even priced well. If things ain't moving drop the price stop trying to fool some newer people just putting stuff back in new arrivals. We need to be more careful now as far as our due diligence to get the best prices.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> They did get ya though as the S10 is old. Seen too many old things some Ali sellers want to sell pop up in the "New Arrivals" and many of it not even priced well. If things ain't moving drop the price stop trying to fool some newer people just putting stuff back in new arrivals. We need to be more careful now as far as our due diligence to get the best prices.


Yeah also seen the T20, but have not seen the Kbear before so that might be new, but who knows.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah also seen the T20, but have not seen the Kbear before so that might be new, but who knows.



Kbear seems new as all the images(on Google) show 2 days or less as their age.  Saw Guide Ray as well but not sure if it might have in the pre-release announcement of it.


----------



## jant71 (Mar 19, 2020)

So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...



A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.









8mm driver, 4-60,000Hz, nature colors(Beluga Black/Forest Green/Dakota Red/Oyster Gray), and $55. Comes with 6 pairs of SednaEarfit Light Short tips.


----------



## jant71

Those damn Florida spring breakers won't stop. They only believe in one kind of Corona. They don't look so hot though...


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 19, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Looks like production is resuming in China after being badly hit by COVID.
> Some new releases I've seen on Aliexpress today:
> 
> *1) GuideRay GR-T20*
> ...


I should be receiving the KBEAR KB04, KBEAR Diamond, and KBEAR KB06 either this week or next week.


----------



## frix

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...




thats a nice looking grill design


----------



## jant71 (Mar 19, 2020)

frix said:


> thats a nice looking grill design



Kinda looks as if AZLA seeing all the Final, Pioneer, Alpex and others with good performing straight fit style phone friendly models doing well has thrown their hat into the ring as well. They should be quite solid as they know what they are doing. I'm tempted to buy one of their MK2's at the prices they can be had now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...


The colors looks amazing, especially the green and silver.


----------



## TheVortex

I thought I would share this here as I have seen no info on here at all about this.

It's the Pizen DLC dynamic driver and a recent release from what I can tell.






They sound really good and my gamble paid off. A balanced sound signature with a little elevation in the mid bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I thought I would share this here as I have seen no info on here at all about this.
> 
> It's the Pizen DLC dynamic driver and a recent release from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like the tin hifi T series.


----------



## mochill

https://manoos.com/products/liquid-hand-sanitizer


----------



## kmmbd

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...



Seems like it won't be bad to order one just to get the eartips. Also, that Forest Green color looks quite unique.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> They did get ya though as the S10 is old. Seen too many old things some Ali sellers want to sell pop up in the "New Arrivals" and many of it not even priced well. If things ain't moving drop the price stop trying to fool some newer people just putting stuff back in new arrivals. We need to be more careful now as far as our due diligence to get the best prices.



I think this is a new version of S10 being released. The older version had 1 BA + 1 DD config, so now they are releasing a 2 BA + 1 DD config, with a slightly different tuning as per the graph in my OP. They charge $8 more, but confusingly still named it as S10, just with a different colour. I foresee a lot of confusion on the ground due to this.



1clearhead said:


> I should be receiving the KBEAR KB04, KBEAR Diamond, and KBEAR KB06 either this week or next week.



That's a lot of Bears coming your way LOL.
Haven't heard the KB06 and 04, but the Diamond is my daily single DD driver now, great timbre. Soundstage is average for width, and technicals are good for a single DD, but it is an overall upgrade over the BL-03. It fares very well in reproducing acoustic instruments. Look forward to your impressions!


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> I think this is a new version of S10 being released. The older version had 1 BA + 1 DD config, so now they are releasing a 2 BA + 1 DD config, with a slightly different tuning as per the graph in my OP. They charge $8 more, but confusingly still named it as S10, just with a different colour. I foresee a lot of confusion on the ground due to this.



There were 2 and 3 driver S10 already. Thought of buying the dual BA in the past but had went for the Tape instead.



I remember being annoyed with the color telling them apart since I wanted blue but there wasn't one for the 3 driver. Perhaps there is the blue 3 driver now though.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Here;s an IEM that makes just as much of an impression, iBasso AM05, a little gem for those who like a neutral sound, with good detail


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...


Are the available anywhere other than e.earphone?


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 20, 2020)

Headsup, the Aliexpress Anniversary sale is due on 27/03/20. I just spoke to some AE sellers who confirmed it will be on.

Anyway, starting today, there's some coins to collect and games you can play on AE to accumulate coupons before the big day! The games may seem lame but they do give nice coupons, which can potentially stack.





The worthwhile coupon to get is the first one (aliexpress coupon) as it can stack with others and can be used in any store on any product (as long as minimum spend is hit). The select coupons are only for selected stores/items, and ain't as valuable. 

Happy shopping for audio gear in a week's time!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000818449427.html?

Wonder if there is anything good in there...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well DD-audio stores cheapest item is some spinfits priced at 5,99 usd so even with that you will "profit" with their "loot Box"


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Well DD-audio stores cheapest item is some spinfits priced at 5,99 usd so even with that you will "profit" with their "loot Box"



Generally for these aliexpress mystery bag things, I realized there are 2 kinds of them.
1) Totally brand new products that has not been released before, at below market price. Eg BLON BL-03 and KBEAR Knight were released like this.
2) Store is trying to get rid of old stock. This 2nd kind of mystery bag is not that worthwhile usually, especially for CHIFI veterans, you probably will own something inside the mystery bag or definitely something better.

Usually the store page will hint at which kind (1 or 2) the bag is, but there's nothing much so far on their page.

And correct me if I'm mistaken, but is DD-Audio Linsoul??


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Generally for these aliexpress mystery bag things, I realized there are 2 kinds of them.
> 1) Totally brand new products that has not been released before, at below market price. Eg BLON BL-03 and KBEAR Knight were released like this.
> 2) Store is trying to get rid of old stock. This 2nd kind of mystery bag is not that worthwhile usually, especially for CHIFI veterans, you probably will own something inside the mystery bag or definitely something better.
> 
> ...


"
*This event is to thank the friends who have always supported our shop*

*We will choose brand new products to make up some random packages
This includes a series of audio products such as earphone , earphone cables, players, decoders and so on.*

*Note: Products sold at this event are not subject to return.*
"
Doesnt that confirm that it is new stuff? and yes DD-audio is linsoul.


----------



## Crispoo

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...



These look great.


----------



## mochill

https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/shopping/e-earphone_4549325038962



Ordered the sexy hulk green


----------



## jant71 (Mar 20, 2020)

Crispoo said:


> These look great.



Maybe one to keep an eye on. The Amazon.jp and Kakaku reviews and see what they sound like. Always nice to have a budget straight fit model esp. in a very handsome green. In the mean time since I saw the AZLA Mk2 was on ebay for a nice price now I grabbed a pair of those to check out the infinity driver.  Supposed to have some sweet bass quality.


----------



## Crispoo

jant71 said:


> Maybe one to keep an eye on. The Amazon.jp and Kakaku reviews and see what they sound like. Always nice to have a budget straight fit model esp. in a very handsome green. In the mean time since I saw the AZLA Mk2 was on ebay for a nice price now I grabbed a pair of those to check out the infinity driver.  Supposed to have some sweet bass quality.



That green version is what I really like too. Im very curious how these Azels sound. It has been a while since I had a straight fit / bullet type.


----------



## mochill

https://www.azlaproject.com/azel


----------



## jant71

I first saw that grill and thought Fibonacci


----------



## mochill

Aka Sony grill


----------



## mochill

Listen and enjoy this fire


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> E4000 is sure a bit better than E5000 which is garbage to me and I'm sure all those who 5star the E5000 are shills, can't be otherwise, can it now?


man, your hatred about a certain E5K make you skews your judgement.
E4000 have clearer mids, but bass and treble go to the 5K and this little something that it add to less accurate vocal is call guilty pleasure.


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> Maybe one to keep an eye on. The Amazon.jp and Kakaku reviews and see what they sound like. Always nice to have a budget straight fit model esp. in a very handsome green. In the mean time since I saw the AZLA Mk2 was on ebay for a nice price now I grabbed a pair of those to check out the infinity driver.  Supposed to have some sweet bass quality.



It's one of the most addictive bass sound that I've ever heard on earphones. The only thing that deters me from buying one is because of the shells are prone to cracking. Most of the unit I've seen owned by friends have hairline cracks near the 2pin connectors, and also the nozzle side (which is metal) can easily twist on the contact point to the body if we are not careful when putting eartips. 
That problems even show themselves on my friends that is really careful in handling their IEMs. 

It's a shame about the fragile body, but it's one of the most entertaining and enjoyable sound that I've ever heard


----------



## jant71

chinmie said:


> It's one of the most addictive bass sound that I've ever heard on earphones. The only thing that deters me from buying one is because of the shells are prone to cracking. Most of the unit I've seen owned by friends have hairline cracks near the 2pin connectors, and also the nozzle side (which is metal) can easily twist on the contact point to the body if we are not careful when putting eartips.
> That problems even show themselves on my friends that is really careful in handling their IEMs.
> 
> It's a shame about the fragile body, but it's one of the most entertaining and enjoyable sound that I've ever heard



Yeah, polycarb you need to wipe them for skin oil and try to minimize the big temp changes like winter use and keep away from direct sunlight. The old UE stuff would develop cracks starting near the UE insert 

 . UE was even worse as they would just spread and chunks falling out after a while you just had drivers and wires! Gotta treat em' right and get the most life out of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

....well ordered 3x3 (9 items) for their loot box: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000818449427.html?


----------



## jant71

Any interest in the Chi-Fi true wireless segment? Newmine stuff using Bellsing armatures and all get 6 hours playtime supposedly and have 2000mah charge cases. A few color choices IPX6 and they do have volume control on board. $120 - $210 atm. We are going past the simpler KZ and TRN dual hybrid TWS but how good are they??


Hybrid 1D and 2BA


3BA(a blue is available for most of them)


4BA


5BA


----------



## FlacFan

jant71 said:


> Any interest in the Chi-Fi true wireless segment? Newmine stuff using Bellsing armatures and all get 6 hours playtime supposedly and have 2000mah charge cases. A few color choices IPX6 and they do have volume control on board. $120 - $210 atm. We are going past the simpler KZ and TRN dual hybrid TWS but how good are they??



There is a dedicated TWS thread...I'm just sayin.
CLICK THIS!


----------



## jant71

FlacFan said:


> There is a dedicated TWS thread...I'm just sayin.
> CLICK THIS!



Annd I've posted in there like a hundred times. I am asking my friends here in the discovery thread if they may be into them. These have been mentioned in the TWS thread back in the first few days of March. We know of them already over there and nothing new about them till actual impressions of any who bought them get them in.


----------



## mochill

Ordered 50pair of starline medium size tips


----------



## mbwilson111

mochill said:


> Ordered 50pair of starline medium size tips



Where?


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> Where?


Probably ebay


----------



## mochill

Special order , if you need info dm me


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> Yeah, polycarb you need to wipe them for skin oil and try to minimize the big temp changes like winter use and keep away from direct sunlight. The old UE stuff would develop cracks starting near the UE insert  . UE was even worse as they would just spread and chunks falling out after a while you just had drivers and wires! Gotta treat em' right and get the most life out of them.



if you know what you'll getting into and know how to care for them, I'd say go for it 
it's one of those IEMs that when i auditioned a friend's unit at audio meets, it makes me listen to the whole song instead. 

even though i take good care of my earphones, my usual scenario is using them while lying down in bed or the sofa, so I'd probably crack them at some point.


----------



## mochill

E6800 them


----------



## RikudouGoku

new Tin hifi iem: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1241716232652382209


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> new Tin hifi iem: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1241716232652382209


Lets spekulate about the internals looks like 2dd or 2 planar or 1dd 1 planar  i hope its a t2 on steroids


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Lets spekulate about the internals looks like 2dd or 2 planar or 1dd 1 planar  i hope its a t2 on steroids


people over here: https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidelity/comments/fn03ul/tin_hifi_annouced_their_latest_iem/
seems to believe it is 2dd, and might be TWS with MMCX


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> people over here: https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidelity/comments/fn03ul/tin_hifi_annouced_their_latest_iem/
> seems to believe it is 2dd, and might be TWS with MMCX







Actually the red part could be the battery and somthing else. The blue part iam sure is a processor

So yeah seems like a tws mmcx hybrid


----------



## jant71 (Mar 23, 2020)

Um, that's not a Tin audio . Curves, angled nozzle. Ergonomics do exist!


Another one I hadn't heard of is the Ibasso IT00(~$65)...


----------



## Kris77

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...


They look amazing. I hope they'll play just as well. I'm just worried if I can buy them on Aliexpress.


----------



## Cevisi

Kris77 said:


> They look amazing. I hope they'll play just as well. I'm just worried if I can buy them on Aliexpress.


I dont think they will sell on ali. But the tips are more worth then the iem


----------



## Kris77

Cevisi said:


> I dont think they will sell on ali. But the tips are more worth then the iem


Too bad, maybe Amazon will have them, or I'll look on eBay.


----------



## jant71

Kris77 said:


> Too bad, maybe Amazon will have them, or I'll look on eBay.



All the colors seem to be on Amazon.jp right now through Amazon Global
https://www.amazon.co.jp/s?k=AZLA+AZEL&i=specialty-aps&srs=4513747051&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## mochill

https://manoos.com/products/germico-disinfectant


----------



## jant71

You have stock in that Mo'?? Sell it??? Wasn't it $10 the last time you posted it? Now $15 for the same 16 ounce. Gouging!


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> You have stock in that Mo'?? Sell it??? Wasn't it $10 the last time you posted it? Now $15 for the same 16 ounce. Gouging!


This is a disinfectant , other was a hand sanitizer. I just ordered both in 1 gallon size .want everyone to be safe because this is serious time


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VonHaus-Dr...149&sprefix=storage+orga,aps,177&sr=8-24&th=1

Perfect for iem storage


----------



## mochill




----------



## illumidata

mochill said:


>


Those shells look very familiar


----------



## blade74 (Mar 26, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> ....well ordered 3x3 (9 items) for their loot box: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000818449427.html?


I ordered the same just today but only 1 x 3 pack.
We will have to compare the goodies when they arrive.


----------



## Cevisi

blade74 said:


> I ordered the same just today but only 1 x 3 pack.
> We will have to compare the goodies when they arrive.


I can just order 1


----------



## sutosuto

Cevisi said:


> I can just order 1


Only those early ordered can have more than one. I ordered few too.


----------



## Cevisi

sutosuto said:


> Only those early ordered can have more than one. I ordered few too.


Ahh ok thank you


----------



## mochill

illumidata said:


> Those shells look very familiar


They do


----------



## illumidata

mochill said:


> They do


Please can you link to source, I tried my hardest to find them but no joy - very curious!


----------



## mochill

illumidata said:


> Please can you link to source, I tried my hardest to find them but no joy - very curious!


Dmed you


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/reecho-peacock-audio-spring


----------



## brianforever

Hi, m just about to order this earbuds 

FENGRU Diy PT32 15.4mm Graphene unit HiFi Heavy Bass Sound Earphone Flat Head Earbuds With MMCX Interface, was told it has a somewhat similar sound signature as a Qian 69


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/reecho-peacock-audio-spring


Hmm they don't look good as the p1


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Hmm they don't look good as the p1


Well unlike the P1 with like 20 variations this seems to only have one so...


----------



## RikudouGoku

....Alright im pissed right now. DD-audio store told me like 3 times, that my urbanfun would be shipped out this week. Ordered on 3 march and now they are telling me they are out of stock and have to wait for 15 april for their "expected" shipping date....This is the second time that they have lied to me about the waiting time and dragged it out for months. Makes me want to cancel the order altogether for lying to me time and again, ff****ing pieces of crap.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> ....Alright im pissed right now. DD-audio store told me like 3 times, that my urbanfun would be shipped out this week. Ordered on 3 march and now they are telling me they are out of stock and have to wait for 15 april for their "expected" shipping date....This is the second time that they have lied to me about the waiting time and dragged it out for months. Makes me want to cancel the order altogether for lying to me time and again, ff****ing pieces of crap.



I think if u have a screen shot of the conversation about shipping it this week (three times), that's valid grounds to file a dispute on Aliexpress?

Or maybe they can give a discount or some coupons in view of the delay?


----------



## Dobrescu George

There is not enough talk about Rosson RAD-0. If anyone else has been rocking them, they are quite muiscal I would say. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/03/rosson-rad-0-headphones-review.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I think if u have a screen shot of the conversation about shipping it this week (three times), that's valid grounds to file a dispute on Aliexpress?
> 
> Or maybe they can give a discount or some coupons in view of the delay?


The problem for me isnt the price and more the trust that they keep losing by lying instead of telling the truth. And yes I know about the hype BGGAR cause with his videos, but I ordered my urbanfun 3 days before he even posted that picture of its box, so they should have had time to send it out before demand rised 100000 times.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem for me isnt the price and more the trust that they keep losing by lying instead of telling the truth. And yes I know about the hype BGGAR cause with his videos, but I ordered my urbanfun 3 days before he even posted that picture of its box, so they should have had time to send it out before demand rised 100000 times.


Imo, just cancel & buy from other seller.


----------



## malfario

yorosello said:


> Imo, just cancel & buy from other seller.



I think the only other seller in AE is UF Store, who silently canceled my order for the Urbanfun two days ago.
I suppose they are overworked right now and unable to keep up with the demand.


----------



## FastAndClean

Urbanblob feaver hahaha


----------



## yorosello

malfario said:


> I think the only other seller in AE is UF Store, who silently canceled my order for the Urbanfun two days ago.
> I suppose they are overworked right now and unable to keep up with the demand.


Well, that's bad


----------



## TheVortex

Mine also got cancelled from UF Store as they had no stock.


----------



## sutosuto

I bought from UF store on 3rd March and received it less than 2 weeks. I guess I am lucky.


----------



## jant71

Anybody interested in a pair of these...



Aiwa Butterfly



https://translate.googleusercontent...yaudio&usg=ALkJrhjIEIAvy7uVJMyMdqVMRcegowtVog

 I am not feelin' them but go Aiwa.


----------



## brianforever

jant71 said:


> Anybody interested in a pair of these...
> 
> Aiwa Butterfly
> 
> ...



hahha after watching that video..I'm also not feeling it


----------



## jant71

Gotta love this guy! Sounds good? Or is Godzilla rising out of Tokyo bay. Same reaction. Can't tell.


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> ....Alright im pissed right now. DD-audio store told me like 3 times, that my urbanfun would be shipped out this week. Ordered on 3 march and now they are telling me they are out of stock and have to wait for 15 april for their "expected" shipping date....This is the second time that they have lied to me about the waiting time and dragged it out for months. Makes me want to cancel the order altogether for lying to me time and again, ff****ing pieces of crap.



Thank you so much for this info. I was gonna order it today and have been going back and forth in my head but your post has convinced me.. With all the other issues, suspect QC, Switching of speaker materials and so forth and now this. I think I will pass for now.. Thanks again


----------



## jant71 (Mar 27, 2020)

Saw a good deal today. The Echobox Finder X1 are around $10 on Amazon US. You might want to pair with some warmth and carefully choose a filter and stick with it since the threading isn't know for durability. But can't go wrong for the clear-out price.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/echobox-audio-finder-x1.21072/reviews


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya those use to sell for over $100 Lol.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Saw a good deal today. The Echobox Finder X1 are around $10 on Amazon US. You might want to pair with some warmth and carefully choose a filter and stick with it since the threading isn't know for durability. But can't go wrong for the clear-out price.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/echobox-audio-finder-x1.21072/reviews


I ordered 3 pair @9.99


----------



## jibberish

jant71 said:


> Saw a good deal today. The Echobox Finder X1 are around $10 on Amazon US. You might want to pair with some warmth and carefully choose a filter and stick with it since the threading isn't know for durability. But can't go wrong for the clear-out price.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/echobox-audio-finder-x1.21072/reviews


I like them quite a lot as a budget set. I bought a pair at $22 bucks and have gotten a lot of use out of them, and then bought a backup pair (still in the box today) when Amazon had them a couple of months ago for $10. Agreed on the filters though, I had one disintegrate within seconds of trying to replace it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000852951577.html

anyone know what the iem is?


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 28, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000852951577.html
> 
> anyone know what the iem is?







If I'm not wrong, I suspect it is the NICEHCK M6 based on their description. But do correct me if anyone has other possibilities?

- 4 BA + 2DD - 6 drivers according to description
- originally retailed around $125
- metal shell
- "replaceable filters"
- MMCX

I love it, it is still my most favourite sub $100 CHIFI hybrid set. I sold all my KZ hybrids after I bought it. $60 is a good price for it, would have gotten it if I didn't already have one.
Quite good timbre for a hybrid, good soundstage and good technicals. Non fatiguing treble. Comfortable. Isolation is poor though. The note weight is thick and slow, so those that want a fast bass and fast transients might need to look elsewhere.

The tuning filters are gimicks though, they hardly change anything beyond the bass. I felt with the stock tuning filters, the midbass was overwhelming (not sure how the 2DD was implemented) and the bass really ate into the mids/treble. I'm a basshead and even I felt the bass was too prominent.
Add a cheap BGVP 3rd party filter, and this tames the midbass and makes the sound much more balanced. The mids and treble can breathe and the tuning becomes more "audiophile". With the 3rd party filter, I think it sounds very close to my Westone W30 (3 BA) in tuning and technicalities, but at 1/5 the price.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Audiosense AQ3 deserves any love? Mid centric IEM from the Chifi area, about 170 USD price, and they fit nicely for most people (?)


----------



## waynes world

jant71 said:


> Anybody interested in a pair of these...
> 
> Aiwa Butterfly
> 
> ...



Rather entertaining video though!:


----------



## HungryPanda

jant71 said:


> Gotta love this guy! Sounds good? Or is Godzilla rising out of Tokyo bay. Same reaction. Can't tell.


Just a bit too strange even for me.


----------



## muths66 (Apr 23, 2020)

tested my friend chifi iem
Mofasest m14
Excellent sound: punchy bass, neutral with very clear details, forward.


----------



## audio123 (Mar 30, 2020)

My take on the mighty FIBAE 7, Custom Art FIBAE 7 Review
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! Stay safe during the pandemic everyone.


----------



## ErkH

I found a graph of GOLDPLANAR GL20 from a korean blog 
https://m.blog.naver.com/tatapo19/221749565376




very similar to Audeze iems without cipher cable


----------



## RikudouGoku

Loot box arrived.


----------



## kmmbd

ErkH said:


> I found a graph of GOLDPLANAR GL20 from a korean blog
> https://m.blog.naver.com/tatapo19/221749565376
> 
> 
> ...



That looks... Pretty bad given it's DF compensated. Audeze IEMs sound very, very wrong without the Cipher cable, even with heavy EQ the mids sound absolutely wrong. I guess the price cut comes with its own sets of issues.


----------



## agi131

ErkH said:


> I found a graph of GOLDPLANAR GL20 from a korean blog
> https://m.blog.naver.com/tatapo19/221749565376
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. You save my money.


----------



## RikudouGoku

well my trust in them went down even more. 

1: I got a ****ing panda key chain and KZ foam tips so the "all products are valued greater than the price of the mystery package" is BS
2: They were not unlabeled boxes they litterally came in a giant box with all 9 items stuffed together.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 30, 2020)

Tripowin TP10: 60 usd

Geekwold GK3: 20 usd

BGVP M1 MMCX bluetooth cable: around 40 usd

HE 150(pro?): 30 usd

BGVP SGZ DN1S: 30 usd

VJJB N1: around 25 usd

KZ ZSE: around 8 usd

KZ Foam tips: around 2 usd

..random Linsoul Panda crap



Spent: 45 usd

Got around 215 usd

Guess I cant really complain about the foam tips and the panda with this value but still....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Geekwold GK3: sounds like crap, only good thing about it is the bass and I would only use it with EDM nothing else. 5 usd? yeah guess it is worth it but at 20? no way, you have to point a gun at me for me to buy it at that price.


----------



## Crispoo

RikudouGoku said:


> Geekwold GK3: sounds like crap, only good thing about it is the bass and I would only use it with EDM nothing else. 5 usd? yeah guess it is worth it but at 20? no way, you have to point a gun at me for me to buy it at that price.



I had that before. Threw those away. I got them for just a little over 10USD but still...


----------



## RikudouGoku

VJJB N1: much better than the GK3 when it comes to sound, but the build feels like a toy and the cable is thinner than a noodle...might actually be the worst cable I have ever seen.


----------



## zedbg

Im kinda happy i was too late and those were sold out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

zedbg said:


> Im kinda happy i was too late and those were sold out.


are you laughing at my expense . Is this some kinda punishment for me? 


HE 150Pro: its an earbud and I know nothing about them so...no comment here except that I prefer the Moondrop Nameless but I like this more than the VE Monk plus/lite.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> are you laughing at my expense . Is this some kinda punishment for me?
> 
> 
> HE 150Pro: its an earbud and I know nothing about them so...no comment here except that I prefer the Moondrop Nameless but I like this more than the VE Monk plus/lite.



There's a HE 150 (regular) and a HE 150 Pro.

If it is the Pro version, it is quite V shaped, which is usually atypical in earbuds (they tend to be midcentric in general). I still use it occasionally, not a bad earbud, it reminds me of an IEM in terms of tuning actually. Quite hard to drive due to the 150 ohm impedance but not too bad that u got it for was it $7?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> There's a HE 150 (regular) and a HE 150 Pro.
> 
> If it is the Pro version, it is quite V shaped, which is usually atypical in earbuds (they tend to be midcentric in general). I still use it occasionally, not a bad earbud, it reminds me of an IEM in terms of tuning actually. Quite hard to drive due to the 150 ohm impedance but not too bad that u got it for was it $7?


5 usd and I checked the pictures and it must be the Pro because the normal version looks completely different


----------



## RikudouGoku

BGVP SGZ DN1S: pretty decent, although at the original price I would not have bought it. U/V shaped.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tripowin TP10: ....how did they even think about pricing it at 60 usd.....One of THE most unnatural sound I have heard. It is bright and sounds artificial. Detail is quite good but damnnnn it is screeching. Guess im gonna add this into my ranking list, first F ranked iem....



Conclusion: Just a bunch of garbage except like 3 or 4 (including the bluetooth cable that I havent tested) out of 9


----------



## moondowner

Anyone noticed that a 2020 iteration of the Tingker TK200 is available? Just popped up as a recommendation in Ali.

By looking at the branding looks like it's made by Audiosense?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Tripowin TP10: ....how did they even think about pricing it at 60 usd.....One of THE most unnatural sound I have heard. It is bright and sounds artificial. Detail is quite good but damnnnn it is screeching. Guess im gonna add this into my ranking list, first F ranked iem....
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: Just a bunch of garbage except like 3 or 4 (including the bluetooth cable that I havent tested) out of 9



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1668#post-15080690 (post/graphs courtesy of Wiljen)

Tripowin TP10 was apparently an OEM made by KZ, and there were 2 other OEMs that were identical in tuning (KBEAR KB10 and CCA A10), just with different logos emblazoning the shell). We never heard of Tripowin in the CHIFI world after this release (maybe they did release some cables thereafter, but didn't see any more IEMs from em?).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1668#post-15080690 (post/graphs courtesy of Wiljen)
> 
> Tripowin TP10 was apparently an OEM made by KZ, and there were 2 other OEMs that were identical in tuning (KBEAR KB10 and CCA A10), just with different logos emblazoning the shell). We never heard of Tripowin in the CHIFI world after this release (maybe they did release some cables thereafter, but didn't see any more IEMs from em?).


yeah know about the A10 and TP10, they have the same hardware (?) so I was expecting something good. But this is garbage.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah know about the A10 and TP10, they have the same hardware (?) so I was expecting something good. But this is garbage.



The graphs look painful indeed!

Well CCA (A10) is a subsidiary of KZ. As for KBEAR KB10, it was one of KBEAR's first releases, so I think they jumped on the KZ OEM bandwagon to get an assist since they were brand new at that time. It looks like KBEAR has moved on from their earlier not so stellar releases and upped their game significantly with their newer IEMs (eg KBEAR Diamond and TRI I3).

I tried asking Tripowin what is their relation to KZ, in a email to their CS, but didn't receive any reply LOL.

Well I dunno the specifics of KZ doing OEMs for these companies, but KZ wins in the end as they already have the shells and drivers and R&D done, just print a different logo on the shell and it can be marketed under a different brand. Just feel a bit bad for the other 2 companies (not CCA) cause KZ released identical IEMs at the same time, so it eats the other 2 companies' sales, even if it is a garbage tuning as you said in the OP!


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> well my trust in them went down even more.
> 
> 1: I got a ****ing panda key chain and KZ foam tips so the "all products are valued greater than the price of the mystery package" is BS
> 2: They were not unlabeled boxes they litterally came in a giant box with all 9 items stuffed together.



It's obvious that it means the total value of items is greater than what you pay for not that each item is worth more than what you pay, that'd be too good to be true, wouldn't it?.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> It's obvious that it means the total value of items is greater than what you pay for not that each item is worth more than what you pay, that'd be too good to be true, wouldn't it?.


1 item costs 5 each. a pack of 3 items costs 15. The KZ foam tips are under 5 usd.


----------



## jant71 (Mar 30, 2020)

Was concerned about the shipping speed of my Azla MKII but got here in four days from Japan.




Gotta love the Dignis case. Yeah, not pocketable  but cool and well designed. Sound is great out of the box as is the fit even though they do have the old style memory wire that you bend into shape. Bass might need a bit of run in to get to the optimal state but the sound is big, balanced, airy, punchy, accurate, and things just sound "right" and has the right amount of everything. After the bass runs in a bit the cohesiveness will be near indistinguishable from a single driver. Can't add too much soundwise to what others have said like Minidisc AU...

"Meanwhile I think 01-R MKII delivers some of the most amazing bass in an earphone below $1000, while still maintaining detail and control. The AZLA-01R MKII might just dethrone my Sony XBA-Z5 for my favourite IEM for electronic music because of its tighter bass, which really is saying something."

Or like chinmie mentioned earlier...


chinmie said:


> It's one of the most addictive bass sound that I've ever heard on earphones.


I'm kinda partial to guitars and the vocals so far. 

Just that they put a smile on your face, let you enjoy the music, and I can already declare them money(not much of it either) well spent.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> well my trust in them went down even more.
> 
> 1: I got a ****ing panda key chain and KZ foam tips so the "all products are valued greater than the price of the mystery package" is BS
> 2: They were not unlabeled boxes they litterally came in a giant box with all 9 items stuffed together.



I Look forward to your review of the key chain.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> 1 item costs 5 each. a pack of 3 items costs 15. The KZ foam tips are under 5 usd.



They could have not put these cheapies in and you'd still have paid less than what it was all worth separately, they'll never  give you 9 items worth more than $60 each for only $60, get real.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> They could have not put these cheapies in and you'd still have paid less than what it was all worth separately, they'll never  give you 9 items worth more than $60 each for only $60, get real.


Obviously not gonna get 9 items worth more than 60 usd. But at least over 5 usd as they stated was the bare minimum.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Tripowin TP10: ....how did they even think about pricing it at 60 usd.....One of THE most unnatural sound I have heard. It is bright and sounds artificial. Detail is quite good but damnnnn it is screeching. Guess im gonna add this into my ranking list, first F ranked iem....
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: Just a bunch of garbage except like 3 or 4 (including the bluetooth cable that I havent tested) out of 9



Guess i have dodged a bullet here. I was very interested but i waited till the Ali coupons to be actived. By that time it was already sold out


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well the good thing is that I should get the ISN D10 and Moondrop Blessing 2 soon. They should be better than the crap I got with the loot boxes lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2020)

So here is something new to the scene. As you guys know how I feel about the ISN H40 last year. It has been a smashing success for ISN. No secret I applaud well designed amazing sounding in ears at any cost. Their new IEMs for guys that have not been following the ISN thread is the D10. It follows the high mark of design that was the H40. 

I just wrote a review on it. You can read about it here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-d10.24286/reviews#item-review-23462


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted one in-depth full written review, about IMR R2 Aten from UK! I think having 30 signatures from one product is quite amazing, and if you like the idea of a highly customisable IEM, this may be interesting to you!

*https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/03/imr-r2-aten-iems-review.html*











I also made a review about the Yamaha YAS-207 Soundbar & Wireless Subwoofer, a setup that may replace more expensive sound theaters, and which costs just 300 USD.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/goldenplanar-gl20

...dont know what to think about the design lol.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/goldenplanar-gl20
> 
> ...dont know what to think about the design lol.



Typical design found in most of the older Planars like the Monoprice and Audeze but at least more round and slightly more attractive. Of course now we are getting normal earphone sized planar earphones so becoming a bit of a dinosaur in 2020.


----------



## CopperFox (Mar 30, 2020)

ErkH said:


> I found a graph of GOLDPLANAR GL20 from a korean blog
> https://m.blog.naver.com/tatapo19/221749565376
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the Goldplanar line of over-ear planars on Taobao and they looked exactly like a rebrand of the Monoprice range of over-ear planars. So maybe that could be a rebrand of some Monoprice in-ear planar.

Edit: This for example:


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## eclein

Anybody heard the “Mojito”?


----------



## mochill

eclein said:


> Anybody heard the “Mojito”?


Want


----------



## B9Scrambler

There is only one true Mojito.


----------



## jant71 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah! There's only one true Mojito...


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 30, 2020)

Kinera don't impress as tuners. All of their stuff that I have heard is mediocre at best. Just because they are using some higher end BAs don't mean much. They can make stuff that looks like premium custom in ears and then when you hear their stuff. Makes you wonder what they were thinking at times. Unless they prove otherwise a $400 Kinera IEM will be a hard sell.

That mojito been out for a while actually since something like November before the outbreak. People aren't gravitating to buy them even on a small sales discount. And the price isn't so take one for the team friendly. So will wait it out and see how those do.


----------



## eclein

They look outstanding though....the amber is the golden color and they look gorgeous but I can’t find much review wise........ thanks


----------



## yorosello

Dsnuts said:


> So here is something new to the scene. As you guys know how I feel about the ISN H40 last year. It has been a smashing success for ISN. No secret I applaud well designed amazing sounding in ears at any cost. Their new IEMs for guys that have not been following the ISN thread is the D10. It follows the high mark of design that was the H40.
> 
> I just wrote a review on it. You can read about it here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-d10.24286/reviews#item-review-23462


Can you compare them to Blessing 2?


----------



## Dsnuts

Blessing 2 is overall a smoother more mid forward, dimensional listen over the D10. Difference in using 2 BAs for mids vs the single dynamic being used on the D10.  D10 has a bit more in the way of treble emphasis/ energy in the treble area but both are tuned to not fatigue. Bass is the big difference. The D10 sub bass is something else. It has the kick of a angry Donkey in the subs and I mean that in a good way. Balancing wise the Blessing 2 is more fine tuned so the bass end is not over emphasized on the tuning vs the big sub bass rumble on the D10. The D10 mids are more neutral in emphasis vs the slightly mid enhanced signatures of Moondrops in ears with its version of the harmon tuning. Imaging and clarity stands out on the D10 even though it is using a single dynamic. The mid bands of the Blessing 2 has a more spacious dimensional quality vs the clean detailed natural timbre of the D10 mid bands.

The D10 is more a fun tuning with its sub wooferish sub bass and treble sparkle. Vs the more laid back smooth casual even listen on the Blessing 2. Stage wise both are nice n wide I feel the Blessing 2 has the edge in depth. Considering the D10 cost almost half the price vs the Blessing 2. And is a completely different signature. These 2 compliment vs really competing. 

D10 is perfect for rock metal, EDM, Pop, hip-hop. Modern genres. Its got the stage to represent something like classical decently too. Blessing 2 I feel is versatile as well but it is slightly more laid back in the bass and treble area vs the D10 and that is the main difference between the two.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ (Mar 31, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Blessing 2 is overall a smoother more mid forward, dimensional listen over the D10. Difference in using 2 BAs for mids vs the single dynamic being used on the D10.  D10 has a bit more in the way of treble emphasis/ energy in the treble area but both are tuned to not fatigue. Bass is the big difference. The D10 sub bass is something else. It has the kick of a angry Donkey in the subs and I mean that in a good way. Balancing wise the Blessing 2 is more fine tuned so the bass end is not over emphasized on the tuning vs the big sub bass rumble on the D10. The D10 mids are more neutral in emphasis vs the slightly mid enhanced signatures of Moondrops in ears with its version of the harmon tuning. Imaging and clarity stands out on the D10 even though it is using a single dynamic. The mid bands of the Blessing 2 has a more spacious dimensional quality vs the clean detailed natural timbre of the D10 mid bands.
> 
> The D10 is more a fun tuning with its sub wooferish sub bass and treble sparkle. Vs the more laid back smooth casual even listen on the Blessing 2. Stage wise both are nice n wide I feel the Blessing 2 has the edge in depth. Considering the D10 cost almost half the price vs the Blessing 2. And is a completely different signature. These 2 compliment vs really competing.
> 
> D10 is perfect for rock metal, EDM, Pop, hip-hop. Modern genres. Its got the stage to represent something like classical decently too. Blessing 2 I feel is versatile as well but it is slightly more laid back in the bass and treble area vs the D10 and that is the main difference between the two.


Since you have both to listen, can you compare the Blessing 2 vs H40? Since both are competing somewhere in the same (mid tier?) range


----------



## Dsnuts

It will more or less matter how you like your sonic qualities. These two share the same market space but one is a good $100 cheaper in the H40. I do believe the drivers that are being used on the Blessing 2 is probably a bit higher end Knowles. I have no idea what drivers the ISN H40 is using. 

People that like them a smooth easy laid back listen the Blessing will appeal to more. If your treble or bass sensitive. Blessing 2 has a very safe tuning meaning it has very good coherency from treble to bass but not one aspect of the sonic qualities on the Blessing 2 sticks out above the others. So it sounds slightly more mid forward than anything really standing out sonically. So the balancing is very refined there. 

Where the H40 comes in is for guys that want a bit more in the way of bass impact and a bit more sparkle in the mid treble bands. Has a bold mid range to it. To make it fair I have a $100 cable on the H40. Using a ISN SC4 cable which enhances the sonic quantities of the H40. The edge goes to the H40 with this cable but without the cable the Blessing 2 edges out the H40 in sonic refinement. Blessing 2 has that harmon hump in the 3Khz range which adds to presence for the mid bands. The H40 a bit lesser in that regard so lower mids have better presence for the H40 vs the upper mids of the blessing 2. Both having wide stages. I would actually give the better depth to the H40 here. Blessing 2 is no slouch in depth however. 

If your a fan of laid back well balanced tunings the Blessing 2 is a good one. But if you want a bit more in the way of dynamic qualities to your sonics I like the H40. H40 also has a bit more dimensional qualities to the sonics a touch more roomier.  Another aspect worth mentioning. The H40 scales to cables much better than the Blessing 2. In fact next to my Zeus the Blessing 2 is very picky with cables. Due to its smooth laid back character be it silver or copper the Blessing 2 does not change sonic character too much. H40 on the other had scales to cables like crazy. It has become my test bed for cables actually. 

As crazy as it sounds. I can make the humble $195 ISN H40 sound like a $500 plus earphone using the ISN SC4 cable and even higher end using the Penon Leo Plus.  
I suppose you have to be a cable believer to understand that but if you take them as they are. I am glad I own both. Both are worthy of your collection. 

The H40 has more of a wow factor. The blessing 2 not as much but it is the type that gradually grows on a person.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

Dsnuts said:


> Kinera don't impress as tuners. All of their stuff that I have heard is mediocre at best. Just because they are using some higher end BAs don't mean much. They can make stuff that looks like premium custom in ears and then when you hear their stuff. Makes you wonder what they were thinking at times. Unless they prove otherwise a $400 Kinera IEM will be a hard sell.
> 
> That mojito been out for a while actually since something like November before the outbreak. People aren't gravitating to buy them even on a small sales discount. And the price isn't so take one for the team friendly. So will wait it out and see how those do.


Yeah...it's tough to find something about this IEM at this point. They had a promotion on FB and I was one of the winners whose won 30% discount on the Mojito, dropping the price to U$279. But I confess I'm a little afraid to buy and regret... Meanwhile I'm looking at options at ISN H40/Blessing 2 to Fearless S8F/S8Z or the new Thieaudio Legacy 9 range. I'm planning to keep off the game for a while.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

Dsnuts said:


> It will more or less matter how you like your sonic qualities. These two share the same market space but one is a good $100 cheaper in the H40. I do believe the drivers that are being used on the Blessing 2 is probably a bit higher end Knowles. I have no idea what drivers the ISN H40 is using.
> 
> People that like them a smooth easy laid back listen the Blessing will appeal to more. If your treble or bass sensitive. Blessing 2 has a very safe tuning meaning it has very good coherency from treble to bass but not one aspect of the sonic qualities on the Blessing 2 sticks out above the others. So it sounds slightly more mid forward than anything really standing out sonically. So the balancing is very refined there.
> 
> ...


That's actually more food for thought. Thank you, my friend!
If I end up buying the ISN H40, I was planning on buying together E1DA 9038S or Fiio BTR5 to complement one another.

Btw, the Blessing 2 is U$279 right now on  aliexpress.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good price. Which reminds me. While we are in lock down. Aliexpress does have their anniversary sales going on. It is more or less the same prices from last years 11.11 sales. 

Time to snap up on them goods you have been meaning to try out.


----------



## Otto Motor

*





Modding Your Internal Hardware: How To Remove Upper-Midrange Peaks With Audiophile Olive Oil


THE PROBLEM*

What? Audiophile olive oil? Who has not had the disappointing experience of unboxing a long expected earphone and then be shocked by an overly harsh and hard sound perception. Such hardness is typically introduced by peaks between 2 and 4 kHz, the most sensitive frequency segment for the human ear. Or not? It has been established that Asian provocative ears are less sensitive to shrillness and shoutiness, in fact such sonic liveliness is deemed desirable *[our article on **nasty **peaks]*. Western ears are more cautious towards uberrepresented frequencies, but the western markets are negligibly small in comparison so that Chi-Fi tuners frequently do not offer special consideration. European and North American customers have no choice but deploy either (reversible) modding techniques or add third-party devices.






Spoiler: Read more...



We have discussed on this blog before that the cheapest way of altering sound in an earphone is changing the stock tips [*our article on eartips*]. Narrow-bore tips typically yield a deeper, tubier soundstage, whereas wide-bores attenuate bass and reveal treble. The second cheapest way of changing sound is (reversible) modding [*our reversible modding principles*]. Micropore tape over nozzles can work wonders with that peaky upper end. If you are a lawyer or heart surgeon, or another rich twit, you may try your luck with pricey cables or calm the sound of your expensive however aggressive earphone with the distant memory of your pleasant unboxing experience.

But have you ever considered not altering the external hardware, i.e. earphones, but rather manipulating the internal hardware, i.e. your very own ear canals? Humans manipulate their hardware all the time for all sorts of purposes, from working out in the gym for fitness, through seeking healthy improvements by medications or supplements, even plastic surgery, to doping in professional sports.
*THE SOLUTION *

Researchers at the “Max Planck Institut für Strömungsforschung” in Germany have discovered an amazingly simple way of smoothing perceived sound by smoothing your ear canals to minimize internal distortion and resonance. To achieve this, the researchers first shaved the accessible frontal part of the ear canal and then lubricated the inner walls. In order to achieve maximum smoothness, the lubricant has to be of a favourable viscosity.







The smoothening effect of audiophile olive oil is reflected by the frequently response.

Viscosity is defined as a measure of the internal friction, that is the resistance of a liquid against being moved/deformed. According to the researchers, the viscosity of the fluid in the ear has to be just right so that the thin film covering the ear canal does not tear when the earpieces are inserted. Dr. Schnuckelbein, who was leading the team of the Max Plank Institute, told audioreviews.org that olive oil fulfills all these requirements. But hold it, not any cheap olive oil does the job. The one that works best comes from the Argana valley in Morocco and from various locations of Tunesia.







Order your audiophile olive oil from audioreviews.org NOW!


*PROFESSIONAL TESTIMONIES*

Other reviewers confirm my positive experience. The Crinch reports that the lubrication of the olive oil put his graph tool into an endless spin. The Audiotool found the oil useful for removing rust from himself, and the ant-eater uses it for frying up his dinner, too. Not sure how the Contraceptionst deployed it but primate audio failed to superimpose graphs of different earphones after too generous an application…they simply slipped off each other. Alaskan good girl bad girl (AGGBG) eventually even smoothened out her foul language with the oil so that Discord were forced to rename themselves to Concord. Co-blogger KopyOkaty, finally, was very successful in restoring his hearing and recover from his moderate deafness. Only Dead-Fi remained dead, even with the finest audiophile olive oil.


*CONCLUDING REMARKS*

In summary, audiophile olive oil is way more effective and versatile than snake oil for improving one’s listening pleasure. Applied together with hard liquor, it creates a sensation of optimistic listening, promotes expectation bias, and it has been proven as a good tool against buyer’s remorse. Last but not least it is is much cheaper than snake oil, too. You can order a 10 ml bottle of audiophile olive oil from us for only $49.99; worldwide shipping and a free pipette included. Hey, after all, we have to start making some money.

And since we can’t do this every day, our special offer will expire on 2nd April 2020.


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great April fool


----------



## kmmbd

Otto Motor said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was *this* close to lubing my canals (!) with Olive Oil. Darn.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good april fool's joke!

You should have sold your olive oil in this bottle here:


----------



## jant71

jant71 said:


> So, in the spirit of finding something new I saw this one...
> 
> A cutie from AZLA, the AZEL. Just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> ...



So, we have a first impression... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sim...ts-75-iems-ranked.915371/page-3#post-15536612


----------



## drbluenewmexico

HungryPanda said:


> This is a great April fool


Hot Schezuan oil is more stimulating for those who prefer an exciting, first row screaming fans type of sound!!!!!!


----------



## Otto Motor

kmmbd said:


> I was *this* close to lubing my canals (!) with Olive Oil. Darn.


The photo is real! Calgary has a dry climate and I really lubricated my ear canals with olive oil. Works - but it does not improve listening sensation, of course.


----------



## Otto Motor

drbluenewmexico said:


> Hot Schezuan oil is more stimulating for those who prefer an exciting, first row screaming fans type of sound!!!!!!


Principally yes, and even more so when infused rectally!


----------



## davidcotton

Otto Motor said:


> The photo is real! Calgary has a dry climate and I really lubricated my ear canals with olive oil. Works - but it does not improve listening sensation, of course.


Unless your ears are blocked with wax of course


----------



## Coyro

Dsnuts said:


> People aren't gravitating to buy them even on a small sales discount. And the price isn't so take one for the team friendly. So will wait it out and see


We have a global recession coming. I'd say at least the next 2 years will have the significantly worse sale figures for all hobby/luxury type items comparing to pre-outbreak state.
 What follows next - nobody can say for sure yet.


----------



## baskingshark

ErkH said:


> I found a graph of GOLDPLANAR GL20 from a korean blog
> https://m.blog.naver.com/tatapo19/221749565376
> 
> 
> ...






CopperFox said:


> I saw the Goldplanar line of over-ear planars on Taobao and they looked exactly like a rebrand of the Monoprice range of over-ear planars. So maybe that could be a rebrand of some Monoprice in-ear planar.
> 
> Edit: This for example:




Anyway this Gold Planar GL20 is selling on Aliexpress now.

$149.99

*Specs*
_Impedance: 20ohms
Sensitivity: 103dB
Frequency Response: 6Hz - 50KhHz
Driver: 28mm planar driver. Nano Scale Diaphragm_















Graph looks weird for sure, anybody tried it yet? Fit also looks like it might be weird too.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Anyway this Gold Planar GL20 is selling on Aliexpress now.
> 
> $149.99
> 
> ...


I think @muths66 had it


----------



## Coyro

HungryPanda said:


> This is a great April fool


It is.
If not for the "Schmennheiser" on a chart - don't know when I could start to suspect that something here is fishy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-i99?variant=33151207604363

looks like jewelry lol


----------



## jant71 (Apr 2, 2020)

CopperFox said:


> I saw the Goldplanar line of over-ear planars on Taobao and they looked exactly like a rebrand of the Monoprice range of over-ear planars. So maybe that could be a rebrand of some Monoprice in-ear planar.



Most likely Monoprice gets them from the same factory and just like drugs, when the patent runs out after a time, things become generic and others can get them. Most likely Monoprice had them more exclusively for a year and now the factory created their brand and are selling them or are letting others brand them more. Monoprice rebrands Chinese stuff so obviously they don't make them.




Dsnuts said:


> Good price. Which reminds me. While we are in lock down. Aliexpress does have their anniversary sales going on. It is more or less the same prices from last years 11.11 sales.
> 
> Time to snap up on them goods you have been meaning to try out.





Coyro said:


> We have a global recession coming. I'd say at least the next 2 years will have the significantly worse sale figures for all hobby/luxury type items comparing to pre-outbreak state.
> What follows next - nobody can say for sure yet.



Okay, I'll fix it. Time for those who still have jobs to snap things up. Though, really better to use your funds to support your local economy than to buy stuff from China.


----------



## baskingshark

@RikudouGoku last time u bought a Peacock Audio P1 right? How was it?

Seems the same company/co brand is releasing a new model on Aliexpress. Damn psychedelic colours!! I imagine if I dropped this IEM in some grassy forested area, it will never be found again, good camouflage!!

*Reecho&Peacock Audio Spring Custom Triple Driver IEM*


$130

*Details:
Professional 2DD + 1BA Triple Driver*. Equipped with the Reecho self-developed coaxial structure 8mm dynamic driver and BRC30095 high frequency balanced armature, along with the independent dynamic driver and balanced armature design, this model delivers a unbelievable ductility from 10KHz-20KHz. Tuned with balanced three frequency this earphone suits for most music style and feel free to choose it

*Unique Aluminum Annular Diaphragm*. This model adopts a special dynamic driver of the breakthrough aluminum annular diaphragm, bringing easy control in low frequency transient and better resolution. With the separate cavity, the dynamic driver takes advantage of coaxial driver to deliver a broad sound field.

_Driver: Dual Dynamic Driver + BRC30095 Balanced Armature
Frequency Response: 10Hz - 38KHz
Impedance: 16ohms
Sensitivity: 106dB
Connector: 0.78mm 2Pin_


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> @RikudouGoku last time u bought a Peacock Audio P1 right? How was it?
> 
> Seems the same company/co brand is releasing a new model on Aliexpress. Damn psychedelic colours!! I imagine if I dropped this IEM in some grassy forested area, it will never be found again, good camouflage!!
> 
> ...


Well at the time the peacock P1 was basically like the TFZ No.3 but more balanced and V-shaped than the U-shaped the no.3 has. And since it costs almost double of the no.3 it wasnt very good price/performance wise but it sure looks nice. With this priced at 130 usd and being a hybrid with 2dd, 1ba it might be a very good iem value wise. But I am not very interested in it besides the looks (mostly due to not having any information on how it sounds like)


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> but more balanced and V-shaped


I thought balanced was the opposite of v shaped.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought balanced was the opposite of v shaped.


It can be balanced and V-shaped at the same, mids arent as recessed as a V-shaped would generally be. (for example the Shuoer Tape has recessed mids, so not balanced) but Peacock P1 does have good mid quantity and is not recessed that is why I call both Balanced and V-shaped.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> It can be balanced and V-shaped at the same, mids arent as recessed as a V-shaped would generally be. (for example the Shuoer Tape has recessed mids, so not balanced) but Peacock P1 does have good mid quantity and is not recessed that is why I call both Balanced and V-shaped.


Then how it be v shaped.  Makes no sense to me.

Anyway I don't care about shape .  I like mine.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> Then how it be v shaped.  Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Anyway I don't care about shape .  I like mine.


Boosted sub and mid bass along with boosted treble.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> Boosted sub and mid bass along with boosted treble.


That would make it not balanced.


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> That would make it not balanced.


Exactly, balanced does not describe either of the iems mentioned


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> That would make it not balanced.


"*Balance *- essentially tonal balance, the degree to which one aspect of the sonic spectrum is emphasized above the rest. Also channel balance, the relative level of the left and right stereo channels."
https://www.head-fi.org/articles/describing-sound-a-glossary.12328/

if it is only V-shaped then mids are either recessed or bass/treble is more forward. But if it is balanced V-shape then Mids are not recessed (bass/treble is not overly emphasized and mids are then not overshadowed by them). At least thats how I interpret that.


----------



## chinmie

balanced means somewhat equal volume or energy between the bass, mids, and treble region, regardless if each of the region have a specific notch or dips in them. this makes not all "balanced" sets sound exactly the same. 
so V shaped can't be considered balanced. 
W shaped however, can be.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well guess this is a case where people have different definitions on it, just like with the word fun and technicalities.


----------



## Crispoo

I guess this is the reason I personally do not use "balanced" to describe how a set sounds. IMO, it is better to stick with describing a set as either V or W or U or neutral/flat.

But yes, people have different definitions and usage of terms


----------



## jant71 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have written this before. Here on Head-Fi there has been a more recent blanced term used meaning the bass and treble are boosted equally so they are balanced like a scale...


... and it kinda pretends mids are not there and refers to top and bottom. Not sure why it gained traction. Simple enough to call it a balanced V which describes it well enough. Of course a V where mids are not recessed is not a real thing. That is a W and not a V.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cus in these times we need some Techno Viking!


----------



## Dobrescu George (Apr 4, 2020)

I made a large battle-way comparison between multiple IEMs from China and Linsoul 

The list includes BGVP DMG, Tenhz P4 PRO, TRN V30 and V80, and Shozy Hibiki MK II 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/linsoul-chifi-heaven.html









My latest youtube video is also live, about RHA TrueConnect, a true star in the world of TWS, for build and comfort, but not for sonics sadly...


----------



## cqtek

I don't want to get into the controversy over profiling, but I would like to give my opinion, because I find it an interesting conversation.
Taking advantage of the fact that I have just published the review of the NF Audio NA2, in its "Profile" section, I have commented that

"The NF Audio NA2 has a slight W profile, with good balance in all ranges. Although, you could say, they have a good accent in the sub-bass area."

For the description of the profile, apart from the sound, I usually lean on its frequency response:



I agree that, a V profile cannot be considered balanced, but there can be a tendency to balance if its curve is smooth, that is, if the mids are not recessed. I prefer to talk about slight V's, rather than balance or equilibrium. But, these are always recurring words that can appear in any comment, when describing something as subjective as sound.

Anyway, here I leave you my review about the NF Audio NA2, that I hope you like, beyond the definition about its profile 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.24196/reviews#item-review-23493


----------



## mochill

cqtek said:


> I don't want to get into the controversy over profiling, but I would like to give my opinion, because I find it an interesting conversation.
> Taking advantage of the fact that I have just published the review of the NF Audio NA2, in its "Profile" section, I have commented that
> 
> "The NF Audio NA2 has a slight W profile, with good balance in all ranges. Although, you could say, they have a good accent in the sub-bass area."
> ...


I like this graph


----------



## Qualcheduno

cqtek said:


> I don't want to get into the controversy over profiling, but I would like to give my opinion, because I find it an interesting conversation.
> Taking advantage of the fact that I have just published the review of the NF Audio NA2, in its "Profile" section, I have commented that
> 
> "The NF Audio NA2 has a slight W profile, with good balance in all ranges. Although, you could say, they have a good accent in the sub-bass area."
> ...


Let's remember that, since IEMs bypass the pinna, a bump around 3-4 kHz is required to make them to be perceived as neutral in the mids


----------



## Owludio (Jul 22, 2020)

Has anyone experienced *AliExpress* sellers selling item that they actually don't have it in stock and then delaying till last allowed by AliExpress shipping day, then printing shipping label and stalling until last day allowed by carrier and then sometimes they cancel shipping and refund - and you would lose 30 days and have to start over?
I call that deceptive practice - *Bait & Wait*. They set lower price to lure buyers away from honest sellers, then, when they get enough orders leveraging volume price, they ship with a big delay usually.
I let it slide initially since there was no rush for me to get Tri i3. But then, if something goes wrong as a result of this *shady practice*, - why me, honest buyer should take responsibility?
If package had arrived on time - I would've gotten it before my work place got quarantined. Package is going back, and there is nothing I can do - the cheap shipping seller uses doesn't allow intercepting, and I'm not allowed to go in that post office to pick up.
I know it's not exactly "discovery topic" other than discovering deception that is rampant on Ali. I've had enough of it now 


EDIT: 2 weeks later the issue was resolved by AliExpress. Once tracking showed that item indeed bounced and is on its way back to China, refund was issued.


----------



## muths66

Owludio said:


> Has anyone experienced *AliExpress* sellers selling item that they actually don't have it in stock and then delaying till last allowed by AliExpress shipping day, then printing shipping label and stalling until last day allowed by carrier and then sometimes they cancel shipping and refund - and you would lose 30 days and have to start over?
> I call that deceptive practice - *Bait & Wait*. They set lower price to lure buyers away from honest sellers, then, when they get enough orders leveraging volume price, they ship with a big delay usually.
> I let it slide initially since there was no rush for me to get Tri i3. But then, if something goes wrong as a result of this *shady practice*, - why me, honest buyer should take responsibility?
> If package had arrived on time - I would've gotten it before my work place got quarantined. Package is going back, and there is nothing I can do - the cheap shipping seller uses doesn't allow intercepting, and I'm not allowed to go in that post office to pick up.
> I know it's not exactly "discovery topic" other than discovering deception that is rampant on Ali. I've had enough of it now


mine used to have some problem but is now in my hand maybe u can tell me which seller?


----------



## Owludio

muths66 said:


> mine used to have some problem but is now in my hand maybe u can tell me which seller?


Store name:  Shop5403010 Store
As I said, too many Ali sellers practice that. The only honest way to do something like this is - the way mass Drop doing it.


----------



## muths66

Owludio said:


> Store name:  Shop5403010 Store
> As I said, too many Ali sellers practice that. The only honest way to do something like this is - the way mass Drop doing it.


mine is from them. Yes it took some time to reach. but i now enjoy with it


----------



## RikudouGoku

Owludio said:


> Store name:  Shop5403010 Store
> As I said, too many Ali sellers practice that. The only honest way to do something like this is - the way mass Drop doing it.


that name sounds really fishy and I wouldnt buy anything from a store that sounds so untrust worthy, even if it was the cheapest option.


----------



## jant71

If the Aliexpress stores name is just a bunch of numbers, how much confidence can you really have in them.


----------



## Owludio (Apr 5, 2020)

Ali used to have rather strict buyer protection. Will see. Ali customer support say to go and pickup at post office. Are they stupid or just pretending? Haven't China had first-hand experience with Quarantine? I share apartment with people at risk, and even for me with my autoimmune condition it doesn't bode well. About 6 years ago I got hit by swine flu and barely made it. I was in perfect athletic shape before that. Half year later my physician asked what has happened - that my lung capacity is lower than it was at last year physical, by 30%.
On the "bright side" - after that flu my hearing decreased and become more "normal?" - more in line with most audio reviewers. Cost me permanent loss of sense smell though...
So, to summarize - $137 is not worth the risk for me. I'm mad at seller for more than one reason and will fight it, but at the end of the day - whatever
I don't care about *i3* anymore. *Blessing2* has almost completely highjacked my sound preference. *80%- BL2, 10%- Roland, 10%- Shozy1.4  *
Edit: Post office in question is in the pandemic "hot" zone at my work area in different Borough. I'm not supposed to go there.


----------



## baskingshark

Owludio said:


> Has anyone experienced *AliExpress* sellers selling item that they actually don't have it in stock and then delaying till last allowed by AliExpress shipping day, then printing shipping label and stalling until last day allowed by carrier and then sometimes they cancel shipping and refund - and you would lose 30 days and have to start over?
> I call that deceptive practice - *Bait & Wait*. They set lower price to lure buyers away from honest sellers, then, when they get enough orders leveraging volume price, they ship with a big delay usually.
> I let it slide initially since there was no rush for me to get Tri i3. But then, if something goes wrong as a result of this *shady practice*, - why me, honest buyer should take responsibility?
> If package had arrived on time - I would've gotten it before my work place got quarantined. Package is going back, and there is nothing I can do - the cheap shipping seller uses doesn't allow intercepting, and I'm not allowed to go in that post office to pick up.
> I know it's not exactly "discovery topic" other than discovering deception that is rampant on Ali. I've had enough of it now



Sorry to hear about this scam, I have encountered this same issue twice on Aliexpress. Started a disupte and got the money back, but it was a waste of 2 months waiting for the item, only to never receive it.

A lot of Aliexpress sellers also send out a fake shipping/tracking number, so as to bypass Aliexpress shipping KPIs. So the actual item isn't sent out until a few weeks later when the tracking number miraculously changes. But at least in this second instance, the stuff still arrives in the mail, just a bit longer.

I guess that is the tradeoff we get from taking punts on aliexpress compared to Amazon, where the latter's return policy and CS is better, though they jack up the prices for this peace of mind. I've never bought from (mass)drop, but some headfiers here have mentioned that if there are any returns/warranty issues, it is also quite a pain to settle as drop will ask u to directly liase with the seller.


----------



## muths66

Owludio said:


> Ali used to have rather strict buyer protection. Will see. Ali customer support say to go and pickup at post office. Are they stupid or just pretending? Haven't China had first-hand experience with Quarantine? I share apartment with people at risk, and even for me with my autoimmune condition it doesn't bode well. About 6 years ago I got hit by swine flu and barely made it. I was in perfect athletic shape before that. Half year later my physician asked what has happened - that my lung capacity is lower than it was at last year physical, by 30%.
> On the "bright side" - after that flu my hearing decreased and become more "normal?" - more in line with most audio reviewers. Cost me permanent loss of sense smell though...
> So, to summarize - $137 is not worth the risk for me. I'm mad at seller for more than one reason and will fight it, but at the end of the day - whatever
> I don't care about *i3* anymore. *Blessing2* has almost completely highjacked my sound preference. *80%- BL2, 10%- Roland, 10%- Shozy1.4  *
> Edit: Post office in question is in the pandemic "hot" zone at my work area in different Borough. I'm not supposed to go there.


i mean in the i still recieved the item. i order ard 15/3 he delay as he need to be quarantine that what he say. But in the end i still got it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_buds_bean_renders_leak_suggest_a_radically_new_design-news-42454.php

has the blon hype gotten to samsung too, with their "bean" shape lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Are these pictures on the Blon 05 new? Saw them on hifigo but I might just be out of the loop


----------



## mochill

That's a nice color


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> That's a nice color


yeah, Jade and Gold.


----------



## mochill

The color looks like the Toyota 4runner we had back in the days


----------



## Ziggomatic

RikudouGoku said:


> Are these pictures on the Blon 05 new? Saw them on hifigo but I might just be out of the loop



Looks like an homage to a classic.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's a review of a new brand - Gaudio - from Switzerland on Headfonia
https://www.headfonia.com/gaudio-clariden-nair-review/


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-legacy3









The "mystique" color looks very similar to the PeacockAudio P1 "caribbean" color


----------



## Crispoo

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-legacy3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The legacy 3 seems to be priced quite close to the voyager 3. Now I wonder if getting the voyager 3 was really worth it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Crispoo said:


> The legacy 3 seems to be priced quite close to the voyager 3. Now I wonder if getting the voyager 3 was really worth it.


Not for me lol. Legacy might be the better choice, since it has a DD and it sure looks pretty.


----------



## Crispoo

RikudouGoku said:


> Not for me lol. Legacy might be the better choice, since it has a DD and it sure looks pretty.


Thats what I miss from the voyager 3. DD for low end. I have quite adjusted since the voyager 3 has been my only IEM for some time now. What I actually would want to get is the ISN H40.


----------



## thefallenangelx

Would be nice to compare ISN H40, Shozy 1.4 and Voyager Legacy 3 (or Voyager 3) since they share similar technicalities...


----------



## Coyro

I finally got my TRI I3 and here are my 2 cents.
1. My, are we pudgy, aren't we?
2. Not only pudgy but also pretty heavy too.
3. And keeping 1&2 in mind I just can't understand why I got a most universal fit for my ears. Literally. I can get a perfect or near-perfect seal from any tips I tried. Literally.
Usually for me it's the "_ok, let's toss aside the vast majority of tips that cannot be used for sure and pick a best from the worst winner from those two which still manage to seal and keep thyself inside the ear_". Yes, BL-03, you can be proud of yourself and lead the parade, you fiend.
Here apparently some dark magic was used because it looks like I can take any, LITERALLY ANY form&size from the bin - and get a decent fit&seal. Sorry for the pathos, maybe for the guys&gals here it's a norm, but till this very day I was dead-sure I cannot use the L size at all and M size - only by national-scale holidays on the leap years per medical prescription. Looks like I was wrooong, surprise.

OK, I let out some steam. I'm still in the process of tip-rolling (heck, how I suppose to find the right ONE if now I have a tonne to check and compare?) but still a pair of words about the sound.  Somehow nobody had warned me they are such bass monsters. With some tips lows can be overwhelming and all-consuming (for my habits). With others - borderline to oversaturated. It can be some trick of the mind because my usual testing tracks for bass evaluation don't show such anomalies and some of my other IEMs are clearly bassier BY QUANTITY,  but still. Some tracks seems not affected, but many more got that mighty oomph. Curious. Maybe it's a raised sound pressure due to improved seal, or the overall presentation makes me listen on a volume level I'm not accustomed to. Need to dig into.

ps: they for sure not meant for [my] analytic listening. no way. never. my favorite tracks give me goosebumps. literally. over and over again.

pps: ordered the SPC cable for them, eager to compare. not a believer but something tells me that in this case it might be worth a try.


----------



## CopperFox

Coyro said:


> I finally got my TRI I3 and here are my 2 cents.
> 1. My, are we pudgy, aren't we?
> 2. Not only pudgy but also pretty heavy too.
> 3. And keeping 1&2 in mind I just can't understand why I got a most universal fit for my ears. Literally. I can get a perfect or near-perfect seal from any tips I tried. Literally.
> ...




If the bass is really overbearing or drowns out your mids, see these posts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15470203
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15471047


----------



## Coyro

Thanks *CopperFox*, my set also had


CopperFox said:


> visible glue/goo residue on the shells


----------



## baskingshark

Coyro said:


> I finally got my TRI I3 and here are my 2 cents.
> 1. My, are we pudgy, aren't we?
> 2. Not only pudgy but also pretty heavy too.
> 3. And keeping 1&2 in mind I just can't understand why I got a most universal fit for my ears. Literally. I can get a perfect or near-perfect seal from any tips I tried. Literally.
> ...



I just got my TRI I3 today too, posted a OOTB impression at the dedicated TRI headfi thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...rently-i4-and-i3.921113/page-14#post-15549746

The midbass is north of neutral, but it's not at basshead levels for for me. Maybe u can try wider bore tips, in general they lower the bass quantity. Narrower bore ones generally increase bass quantity for me.
Though I think @CopperFox may be spot on about the bass port issue, great tip from @CopperFox .


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Hello, it's been a long time. Glad that Urbanfun ISS014 has got the hype it deserves, although the company does raise the price a bit. 
My newest addition after TRI I3 has been the outstanding Samsung Galaxy Buds+. This time I agree with everything Crinacle said on his site. Just EQ -2dB around 3kHz and the Buds+ can compete with Chinese wired offerings double the $150 asking price. I get them at $97 brand new, basically a steal.



By the way, TRI I3 with foam tips is excellent. The tips flatten the 8kHz peak, and I can really feel the magic of the planar drivers in the thick mid. Soundstage is the best in my collection now.


----------



## jant71

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Hello, it's been a long time. Glad that Urbanfun ISS014 has got the hype it deserves, although the company does raise the price a bit.
> My newest addition after TRI I3 has been the outstanding Samsung Galaxy Buds+. This time I agree with everything Crinacle said on his site. Just EQ -2dB around 3kHz and the Buds+ can compete with Chinese wired offerings double the $150 asking price. I get them at $97 brand new, basically a steal.
> 
> By the way, TRI I3 with foam tips is excellent. The tips flatten the 8kHz peak, and I can really feel the magic of the planar drivers in the thick mid. Soundstage is the best in my collection now.



So, then the new, also from Samsung, AKG N400 which are more sound quality oriented should be quite good.


----------



## Coyro

baskingshark said:


> Narrower bore ones generally increase bass quantity for me.


Yes, in my case with two-flanged spinfits bass was especially massive but the whirlwinds, fe, quite amend it.


Bui Hai Anh said:


> Soundstage is the best in my collection now.


When I first shoved them into my ears they had sounded so spacious I was compelled to check that no DSP effects are in place.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1241716232652382209

Tin hifi p2 confirmed. (please have better bass and fit)


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> i using it with powerdacv2 try with i4 and i3 compensate preset it really good. flat eq is already very nice.Is very different from hearing as iem coz is open back.
> But is only sell on taobao.


Would you mind make a review + comparison.
I have IEM and earbuds in my signature but looking for an upgrade.
And this 28mm planar IEM looks intriguing!

thanks!


----------



## muths66

thefallenangelx said:


> Would you mind make a review + comparison.
> I have IEM and earbuds in my signature but looking for an upgrade.
> And this 28mm planar IEM looks intriguing!
> 
> thanks!


They are much closer to isine20 sound signature. But with some eq definitely is better than isine20. good soundstage, bass pretty good, treble not harsh, mid also ok. my fren demo b4 it state only vocal abit too thick if no eq. But after eq is sensational.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Apr 11, 2020)

muths66 said:


> They are much closer to isine20 sound signature. But with some eq definitely is better than isine20. good soundstage, bass pretty good, treble not harsh, mid also ok. my fren demo b4 it state only vocal abit too thick if no eq. But after eq is sensational.



better than Audeze Isine 20?
how is wear, they look huge with no ear hooks? Are they going to fall down from the ear?

does it have details in the high or it is a Dark IEM?
Can they be powered trough and LG v20 or they need better amp?
i can’t find any review of these online...can you help?


----------



## muths66 (Apr 11, 2020)

thefallenangelx said:


> better than Audeze Isine 20?
> how is wear, they look huge with no ear hooks? Are they going to fall down from the ear?
> 
> does it have details in the high or it is a Dark IEM?
> ...


the cable is over ear so it wont drop easily. fitment have to see individual ear. it will shine if got good amp. 
i dun think is a dark set


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> the cable is over ear so it wont drop easily. fitment have to see individual ear. it will shine if got good amp.
> i dun think is a dark set


Do you have other iem to compare these gl20 to?


----------



## muths66

thefallenangelx said:


> Do you have other iem to compare these gl20 to?


i wouldn't compare them over iem coz they are completely open back type.


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> i wouldn't compare them over iem coz they are completely open back type.


I have Tri i3 which are hybrid planar and closed.
Would expect these to sound different in some way...


----------



## muths66

thefallenangelx said:


> I have Tri i3 which are hybrid planar and closed.
> Would expect these to sound different in some way...


i have i3 too.If u seriously wan compare maybe i take i3 over gl20. but i feel cant compare tat way.


----------



## noobandroid

i recently searched around for a modular cable and for my budget it comes doen to:
1.okcsc cable with awesone plug
2. dunu hulk cable which is whole lotta expensive
3. well.. the ultimatum.. Oslo by dita

any other options? and how is the okcsc?


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> i have i3 too.If u seriously wan compare maybe i take i3 over gl20. but i feel cant compare tat way.



Why can’t compare?
Having both IEM, why would you choose i3 over gl20? Would you keep them both?


----------



## muths66

thefallenangelx said:


> Why can’t compare?
> Having both IEM, why would you choose i3 over gl20? Would you keep them both?


i keeping both.


----------



## superuser1

noobandroid said:


> i recently searched around for a modular cable and for my budget it comes doen to:
> 1.okcsc cable with awesone plug
> 2. dunu hulk cable which is whole lotta expensive
> 3. well.. the ultimatum.. Oslo by dita
> ...







Cheaper alternative to the Dunu hulk with same modular plugs..
https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/dunu-duw-02.html


----------



## noobandroid

superuser1 said:


> Cheaper alternative to the Dunu hulk with same modular plugs..
> https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-cable/dunu-duw-02.html


thanks suggestion but i need 2pin


----------



## superuser1

noobandroid said:


> thanks suggestion but i need 2pin


It has a 2 pin variant too


----------



## superuser1

noobandroid said:


> thanks suggestion but i need 2pin


----------



## Q Mass

noobandroid said:


> i recently searched around for a modular cable and for my budget it comes doen to:
> 1.okcsc cable with awesone plug
> 2. dunu hulk cable which is whole lotta expensive
> 3. well.. the ultimatum.. Oslo by dita
> ...


I can't find the post now, but I'm certain someone made a comment about a modular cable that DD-HiFi have in the works which got me excited.
Instead of having a modular jack (which seems to always add length, and therefore unwanted leverage, to the jack/socket) they split the cable at a tiny 4-way connector at the y-split.
There will be 'tails' of 2.5, 3.5 and 4.4 available to use between the y split and the DAP/amp. And both mmcx and 2-pin at the iem end.
This seems like a MUCH better solution than the long modular plugs seen on the Dunu et-al, especially since it's DD Hi-Fi it should be sensible money, and hopefully reasonably well made.
Can't find anything about it on DD's site though (or the head-fi post), so there's a danger I just dreamt it!


----------



## noobandroid

superuser1 said:


>


for this it comes with only 3.5mm so that means I'll have to buy the other 2 plugs, but yeah, its heading the right direction


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> They are much closer to isine20 sound signature. But with some eq definitely is better than isine20. good soundstage, bass pretty good, treble not harsh, mid also ok. my fren demo b4 it state only vocal abit too thick if no eq. But after eq is sensational.


Last: how would you compare the GL20 better than iSine 20?


----------



## muths66 (Apr 11, 2020)

thefallenangelx said:


> Last: how would you compare the GL20 better than iSine 20?


i bad in desribe sound but overall i find it win over isine20. but gl20 definitely wont win audeze i4. the value of gl20 is pretty worth.


----------



## thefallenangelx

muths66 said:


> i bad in desribe sound but overall i find it win over isine20. but gl20 definitely wont win i4. the value of gl20 is pretty worth.


Tri i4?


----------



## Ziggomatic

noobandroid said:


> i recently searched around for a modular cable and for my budget it comes doen to:
> 1.okcsc cable with awesone plug
> 2. dunu hulk cable which is whole lotta expensive
> 3. well.. the ultimatum.. Oslo by dita
> ...



I don't own it, but this one looks viable.


----------



## ldo77

noobandroid said:


> thanks suggestion but i need 2pin


Dunu can make it in 2 Pin.
Just look on their Aliexpress shop : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000561004940.html?spm=a2g0w.12057483.0.0.4879f37fkIWIG9
or on their Dunu store https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/duw-02-cable.
I have this one and I'm very happy with.


----------



## crabdog

ldo77 said:


> Dunu can make it in 2 Pin.
> Just look on their Aliexpress shop : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000561004940.html?spm=a2g0w.12057483.0.0.4879f37fkIWIG9
> or on their Dunu store https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/duw-02-cable.
> I have this one and I'm very happy with.


+1 I love this cable.


----------



## Otto Motor

Like the Tanchjim Oxygen? Like the Tanchjim Cora? Never heard of the Tanchjim Blues?

Here it is:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-blues.24307/reviews#item-review-23528


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you like comedy, fun and an interesting review that's brutally honest, my take on Earmen TR-AMP should be a delight. Be careful, this is not your classy review piece, it has twice the sass and twice the fun!  








I also made a review on the S6 PRO from Aune. I think it is a darn good DAC/AMP, good ergonomics / aesthetics, nice little display at the front, and if you like a wide stage, it does that nicely too. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/aune-s6-pro-dac-balanced-headphone-amp.html


----------



## mochill

:'(


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man this is sad in deed. That is just gut wrenching.


----------



## josesol07

Wow, terrible news, So sad!!
God rest his soul....


----------



## RikudouGoku

May he be in audio heaven.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> May he be in audio heaven.


I need him here.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 15, 2020)

My prayers and heart felt condolences to you @mbwilson111. This scourge that is the pandemic need to go away already. Hope you recover from your illness and heartbreak. We have lost one of our revered members here and that is one too many members.


----------



## Cevisi (Apr 15, 2020)

Rest in peace panda 
I loved to read his comments.


----------



## chickenmoon

mochill said:


> :'(



This is so ****ed up, RIP man.


----------



## DannyBai (Apr 19, 2020)

Very sad and sorry to hear about HungryPanda. He was one of the good guys in here. My condolences to mbwilson111


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> I need him here.


Very, very sorry for your loss.

Unfortunately this virus does not discriminate; it will take out the good as well.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dsnuts said:


> Hope you recover from your illness and heartbreak



Sadly I seem to be recovering from the virus.  One never recoverers from this type of heartbreak.  I know this having never recovered from the loss of my son to suicide in 2010.Tom kept me together.. Sort of.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> Sadly I seem to be recovering from the virus.  One never recoverers from this type of heartbreak.  I know this having never recovered from the loss of my son to suicide in 2010.Tom kept me together.. Sort of.


My deep condolences. May he rest in peace


----------



## Gee Simpson

Oh man that's so sad, sorry for your loss @mbwilson111


----------



## n05ey

mbwilson111 said:


> Sadly I seem to be recovering from the virus.  One never recoverers from this type of heartbreak.  I know this having never recovered from the loss of my son to suicide in 2010.Tom kept me together.. Sort of.


@mbwilson111 I am so sorry for your loss. I am speechless for you. I greatly enjoy all that you bring to this community and hope we can be here for you in at least a small way in this awful time.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Oh man this is sad in deed. That is just gut wrenching.


Very sad I deed Hungry Panda was always an informative and adventurous audio explorer


----------



## baskingshark

My deepest condolences @mbwilson111 .

Panda was a great anchor in this community and it won't be the same now. Do take care of yourself and we will keep u in our prayers!


----------



## mochill

My condolences @mbwilson111


----------



## courierdriver

Words cannot do justice to how I am feeling right now after reading this news. I never knew the man personally, but I always enjoyed reading his comments and felt his passion for this hobby. He's one of few; that when he said something sounded good, I believed him. My sincere and heartfelt condolences to @mbwilson111 . Never knew his name was Tom. That's my name too. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## sutosuto

My condolences Mrs @mbwilson111   I always enjoyed your husband comments which are always positive and helpful.


----------



## Raketen

Wow, terrible news about Panda. So sorry for your loss mbw.


----------



## hongky

My deepest condolences @mbwilson111


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I need him here.



my deepest condolences to you and families...


----------



## SciOC

courierdriver said:


> Words cannot do justice to how I am feeling right now after reading this news. I never knew the man personally, but I always enjoyed reading his comments and felt his passion for this hobby. He's one of few; that when he said something sounded good, I believed him. My sincere and heartfelt condolences to @mbwilson111 . Never knew his name was Tom. That's my name too. My prayers go out to you.


I feel the same way as this post.


I'm so so so sorry @mbwilson111

I know there's nothing anyone can do to make it better.  The fact is, it will never be ok, but in time you will be ok.


----------



## Carlsan

My deepest condolences @mbwilson111 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Podster

I'm not in many threads anymore but got that dreaded pm from MB and this community has lost a true gem of a gentleman and I'm just devastated about this but nothing compared to what MB and the families are going through. Tom was a real gentleman and such a kind man. This dreaded virus has stolen another one from us. Everyone be safe and protect your loved ones, of course remember to tell them often how much you love and care for them because one never knows if and when R.I.P, Hungry Panda you will be sorely missed.


----------



## MrDelicious

I didn't know him personally, but Tom seemed like good dude. Helpful and informative. Very sad news, rest in peace.


----------



## RobinFood

I'm so sad, I always enjoyed his presence on this forum. 
My deepest condolences @mbwilson111


----------



## ozziecook

Can I add my condolences too. I haven’t been or written on here for a while. I got the PM from Mary this morning and have written back to her. So very sad. I met Tom at the UK CanJam last year...and shared some moments with him. The loveliest gentlest man who also did some repair and mod work for me for no reward.

Maybe we should have a day’s silence on this thread (at least in terms of talk of gear) in memory. Just tributes only. 
My heart goes out to you Mary.


----------



## Ziggomatic

I didn't know him, but his posts constantly reminded me to enjoy what is already in front of me. His positivity was unwavering. He was one of the good ones, who made it such a joy to stop by this site. I will really miss him on here.


----------



## Animagus

I'm so sorry for your loss @mbwilson111. My condolences.


----------



## davidcotton

He'll be missed.  Condolences to you and your family @mbwilson111


----------



## zedbg

My condolences  @mbwilson111 , he will be missed one of the finest people in this forum.


----------



## peter123

My deepest condolences @mbwilson111 

Panda was indeed a true gentleman and a great source of knowledge. Most of all I really appreciated and respected his ability to always see the positive attributes in any gear. He will be truly missed.


----------



## DynamicEars

Hungry Panda is one of nicest person here. He always bring positive vibes, also recommended good stuff. May he rest in peace.

My deepest condolences @mbwilson111 Be strong in this very tough days. God bless


----------



## Adide

Rip @HungryPanda .
My condolences @mbwilson111 .


----------



## bystander

I am literally nobody but the man reacted to my messy posts for whatever reason which made me feel welcome, despite not having anything to contribute compared to other posters. And as a very long time lurker I was always interested in his posts and discoveries too. Thank you very much. Rest in peace.
This hit me hard believe it or not. Two people I respect lost their lives to the virus in one day (a very pleasant voice actor also, only at 55). My condolences.


----------



## ozziecook

Let’s clap tonight (depending on where you are) for Tom. He worked in a hospital. Very long unsociable hours too.
In the UK we clap the NHS at 8pm British Summer Time on Thursdays. My clap will be for the one and only HP.


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> Let’s clap tonight (depending on where you are) for Tom. He worked in a hospital. Very long unsociable hours too.
> In the UK we clap the NHS at 8pm British Summer Time on Thursdays. My clap will be for the one and only HP.



They need PPE not claps, this makes me really sick.


----------



## activatorfly (Apr 16, 2020)

Terrible news about Tom / Hungry Panda - an incredibly knowledgeable, honest, & genuine guy - he will be sorely missed!.....RIP....My deepest condolences to Mary & family... @mbwilson111.


----------



## waynes world

I was punched in the gut and brought to tears when I was informed of Tom's passing yesterday, and I'm brought to tears reading the comments here. Tom was an incredibly nice person - just a lovely guy. His presence here will be missed greatly. We've all lost a good friend. 

My deepest condolences go out to you Mary.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I know some websites reviewed Q5s already, but I did so as well, and copied my work on Head-Fi as well  

Seems there was no page for it, which got me confused at first, but now it exists  

More on the Modular DAC/AMP from FiiO, sporting all the BT codecs there are, and a nifty selection of inputs and outputs 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/fiio-q5s-modular-dacamp-review.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...if-line-input.24314/reviews#item-review-23550


----------



## 1TrickPony

chickenmoon said:


> They need PPE not claps, this makes me really sick.



Yes. Like other first responders, they require PPE, though venting on fellow h-f'ers doesn't really help much does it?


----------



## To.M (Apr 16, 2020)

I have limited my activity here to a passive reading of your posts recently but after reading the devastating news I would like to stand up and pay my last respects to one of us, a great human being and a fantastic audio explorer...

May he rest in peace in the audio heaven listening to his favourite music forever!

I am so sorry for your loss @mbwilson111

P.s.
Do you happen to know what Panda's favourite artist/band was or his favourite song? If yes please tell us so that we could all play it today in his memory...


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> They need PPE not claps, this makes me really sick.


Maybe, but I’m not sure what you or I can do about that. So in the meantime we clap. And I’m not sure what your comment has to do with mine or Tom right now.


----------



## courierdriver

To.M said:


> I have limited my activity here to a passive reading of your posts recently but after reading the devastating news I would like to stand up and pay my last respects to one of us, a great human being and a fantastic audio explorer...
> 
> May he rest in peace in the audio heaven listening to his favourite music forever!
> 
> ...


I know one thing about the man; and that is he liked alot of music. One of his posts a few months ago, he mentioned Tool. Specifically, the Fear Innoculum album. Thought it was so cool that he was into Tool. Didn't expect that. Didn't expect that he liked other genres of music that I also liked. So tonight, I'm gonna listen to some Tool.


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> Sadly I seem to be recovering from the virus.  One never recoverers from this type of heartbreak.  I know this having never recovered from the loss of my son to suicide in 2010.Tom kept me together.. Sort of.


I don`t know what to say after reading that... 

Take a step away from social media and city life, go out to nature for some time and live in the moment.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> I don`t know what to say after reading that...
> 
> Take a step away from social media and city life, go out to nature for some time and live in the moment.


On strict lockdown here.  I can't leave the house and no one can come here I could still be contagious.  I have food that will last for weeks especially now that I have to eat it alone 

I just want him back.  He promised he was ok. I said I would make tea We decided to just rest our eyes a few minutes first. I think I only closed mine for a minute or two. I looked over at him and he had turned himself slightly away from me.  I touched his shoulder and he did not startle awake like he normally would. I jumped up and it looked like he was not breathing. I screamed at him and shook him and his eyes were dead and his mouth was open.  I dialed 999.  The lady said I had to get him flat on the floor.  I tried so hard and could not.  I promise I tried so hard. The pain in my body tells me I did.  But I failed him. After the response team had gone and and he was lying dead on the living room floor with a ventilator attahed to him and I was waiting with the police officer for the undertaker to come I kept telling Tom I was so sorry to have failed him. I begged to cop to fix him.  He was so sorry

I promise I tried. He promised he would be ok


----------



## Coyro

One part of me compelled to say something, another one tells I should clap my mouth shut because nothing I can do or say could change anything.
I'm angry. I hate to be so helpless and that's exactly how I feel. At the very first moment I thought it was some sick joke, but sadly it wasn't. 
***.
This just isn't right. At all.


----------



## InnovatedMind (Apr 17, 2020)

I bought Fearless S8F after I bought Topping NX4 DSD... which was originally gonna be paired with the FH7 I was gonna buy....

The Discovery will be in a few days when I get both and hook them up together. I HOPE TO GOD THEY SYNERGIZE NICELY! <3

Come on Fearless S8F + Topping NX4 DSD... Be AMAZING! **crosses fingers**


----------



## Light - Man

mbwilson111 said:


> On strict lockdown here.  I can't leave the house and no one can come here I could still be contagious.  I have food that will last for weeks especially now that I have to eat it alone
> 
> I just want him back.  He promised he was ok. I said I would make tea We decided to just rest our eyes a few minutes first. I think I only closed mine for a minute or two. I looked over at him and he had turned himself slightly away from me.  I touched his shoulder and he did not startle awake like he normally would. I jumped up and it looked like he was not breathing. I screamed at him and shook him and his eyes were dead and his mouth was open.  I dialed 999.  The lady said I had to get him flat on the floor.  I tried so hard and could not.  I promise I tried so hard. The pain in my body tells me I did.  But I failed him. After the response team had gone and and he was lying dead on the living room floor with a ventilator attahed to him and I was waiting with the police officer for the undertaker to come I kept telling Tom I was so sorry to have failed him. I begged to cop to fix him.  He was so sorry
> 
> I promise I tried. He promised he would be ok


Hi Mary,
I really don't think that if you were able to get Tom on the floor, that it would have made any difference at all. It sounds to me that he died very peacefully in his sleep, which is a lovely way to go. This is a nasty virus and even in a hospital environment they probably would have not been able to save him. 

You can't blame yourself one bit, we all know that you were very supportive as much as humanly possible. Tom wanted to stay at home and you gave him his wish. You were both able to be together when he passed which would not have been possible in a hospital under the dreaded circumstance that we find ourselves in. You are going through a grieving process which messes up the mind especially when you have not been able to sleep for days.

The NHS probably have a very good support network so that you can talk to a trained councillor who deals with grief. Getting something to help you sleep, even something like melatonin could really help you

P.S. I used to be a lifeguard for many of my school and college days and even if you were fully trained in CPR it rarely works and that is without the involvement of a nasty virus that not only impairs the lungs but also the vital organs.


----------



## gazzington

mbwilson111 said:


> On strict lockdown here.  I can't leave the house and no one can come here I could still be contagious.  I have food that will last for weeks especially now that I have to eat it alone
> 
> I just want him back.  He promised he was ok. I said I would make tea We decided to just rest our eyes a few minutes first. I think I only closed mine for a minute or two. I looked over at him and he had turned himself slightly away from me.  I touched his shoulder and he did not startle awake like he normally would. I jumped up and it looked like he was not breathing. I screamed at him and shook him and his eyes were dead and his mouth was open.  I dialed 999.  The lady said I had to get him flat on the floor.  I tried so hard and could not.  I promise I tried so hard. The pain in my body tells me I did.  But I failed him. After the response team had gone and and he was lying dead on the living room floor with a ventilator attahed to him and I was waiting with the police officer for the undertaker to come I kept telling Tom I was so sorry to have failed him. I begged to cop to fix him.  He was so sorry
> 
> I promise I tried. He promised he would be ok


I'm so sorry. Not sure what to say really. Please don't blame yourself though. There is nothing you could do.  You have not failed anyone.  Please look after yourself.


----------



## audiohurric4ne (Apr 17, 2020)

deleted. i thought i discovered something new (panasonic hde10) its an old iem not worth mentioning.


----------



## Q Mass

mbwilson111 said:


> On strict lockdown here.  I can't leave the house and no one can come here I could still be contagious.  I have food that will last for weeks especially now that I have to eat it alone
> 
> I just want him back.  He promised he was ok. I said I would make tea We decided to just rest our eyes a few minutes first. I think I only closed mine for a minute or two. I looked over at him and he had turned himself slightly away from me.  I touched his shoulder and he did not startle awake like he normally would. I jumped up and it looked like he was not breathing. I screamed at him and shook him and his eyes were dead and his mouth was open.  I dialed 999.  The lady said I had to get him flat on the floor.  I tried so hard and could not.  I promise I tried so hard. The pain in my body tells me I did.  But I failed him. After the response team had gone and and he was lying dead on the living room floor with a ventilator attahed to him and I was waiting with the police officer for the undertaker to come I kept telling Tom I was so sorry to have failed him. I begged to cop to fix him.  He was so sorry
> 
> I promise I tried. He promised he would be ok


We love you Mary.
The world finds itself in a terrible terrible place right now, and you are enduring the very worst of what's happening.
Blaming yourself might seem inevitable, but it needn't be.
NOTHING you did could have changed things.
The feeling of helplessness seems inevitable, but that's wrong. Whatever you are feeling is OK to feel, but you are not helpless, even in this situation.
You must concentrate on doing everything you can to stay as healthy as you can.
Please seek help from wherever you can, friends, family and grief counselling, even here on HF we might be able to supply some emotional support.
I don't know squat about grief counselling, and I bet most here don't, but please know that we are all rooting for you, and since virtual hugs have become the norm, I send my very best, tightest hug.
Stay as healthy as you possibly can, concentrate on that for the time being, and look after yourself physically as well.
Eat as well as you are able, and please please seek help from the health services.
We will all be waiting to hear from you again soon.
Big hugs.


----------



## StSe

I'm very sorry for your loss @mbwilson111. My condolences.


----------



## Otto Motor

@mbwilson111 : you could not have done anything. What most likely happened was a "cytokine storm".

https://www.newscientist.com/term/cytokine-storm/

...which is an overreaction of the body. And it is sudden. My wife is a front-line worker for Alberta health services. She explained it to me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 18, 2020)

My second thought was arranging a HungryPanda earbud or earphone model in Tom's memory. I'll use my contacts...

*UPDATE:* one company is expressing interest. Depends on how big the appetite for this is. I try to steer it into some kind of non-profit...suggestions welcome.


----------



## captione

@mbwilson111 I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> My second thought was arranging a HungryPanda earphone model in Tom's memory. I'll use my contacts...



Great idea. This will be a day one purchase for me. 

HungryPanda was a very friendly, humble and helpful pillar of this community, gave great advise and I've never seen anything other than positive words come from him (for newbies to experienced audiophiles) in his postings and recommendations. Really really sorry for your loss Mrs Wilson.

Maybe the proceeds can go to support mbwilson111 or charity.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my in-depth review about Vifa Copenhagen 2.0, a portable Bluetooth Speaker with a huge sound, and a huge... price  

It is interesting to think about it though, looks like an IKEA furniture piece, costs quite a bit, but sounds good enough to justify that price point  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/vifa-copenhagen-2-bluetooth-speaker.html


----------



## nraymond

@mbwilson111 my sincerest condolences go out to you.


----------



## dotashope

Capistranocables on Etsy, bumped into this shop couple days ago. There's a small but I'd say expanding market on Etsy for cables, mod services etc. Gonna order some RCAs from this shop to try it out. I'll report back once I get the cables.


----------



## audio123

The only interaction I had with Panda was back in 2016 when I was discussing with him on open/closed headphones via PM. A knowledgeable, sincere & friendly audiophile.
My deepest condolences @mbwilson111 Stay strong & get well soon yourself!


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Sadly I seem to be recovering from the virus.  One never recoverers from this type of heartbreak.  I know this having never recovered from the loss of my son to suicide in 2010.Tom kept me together.. Sort of.


My sympathies. I will always remember your kindness and will be thinking of you


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> On strict lockdown here.  I can't leave the house and no one can come here I could still be contagious.  I have food that will last for weeks especially now that I have to eat it alone
> 
> I just want him back.  He promised he was ok. I said I would make tea We decided to just rest our eyes a few minutes first. I think I only closed mine for a minute or two. I looked over at him and he had turned himself slightly away from me.  I touched his shoulder and he did not startle awake like he normally would. I jumped up and it looked like he was not breathing. I screamed at him and shook him and his eyes were dead and his mouth was open.  I dialed 999.  The lady said I had to get him flat on the floor.  I tried so hard and could not.  I promise I tried so hard. The pain in my body tells me I did.  But I failed him. After the response team had gone and and he was lying dead on the living room floor with a ventilator attahed to him and I was waiting with the police officer for the undertaker to come I kept telling Tom I was so sorry to have failed him. I begged to cop to fix him.  He was so sorry
> 
> I promise I tried. He promised he would be ok


You never failed him. You loved him.


----------



## brianforever (Apr 19, 2020)

Deeply shocked and saddened to hear about @HungryPanda  the most awesome mate I have met here and painfully difficult to type these words....

Deepest condolences @mbwilson111 Stay strong and take good care as you & Tom are in my prayers in this period of grief


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 19, 2020)

*SPECIAL HUNGRYPANDA EARPHONE EDITION?*

I was asking around and Shozy are considering a HungryPanda Special Edition of either their Shozy zero or Shozy v33 models...laser engraved.

Shozy is a reputable HK company.

The issues I see:

1. These models at $50 and $75 (regular issue) respectively, so not cheap to begin with - and not everybody can afford them.

2. I would like to see some of the money going to a covid-19 charity...I am a non-profit guy.

UPDATE: Shozy would commit to charity but they need a certain quantity to make this happen.



Suggestions welcome! Also per pm.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not sure about how he would feel. He was not into Shozy and I don't think he would want to cause people to be spending money.

I think he would be uncomfortable.  I am. Too soon to even think.


----------



## RikudouGoku

agree that it might be too soon for that but if the special editions money were to 100% go to covid-19 charity then I would like to see it. If not then maybe wait a few month or even a year for this entire situation to calm down and more people might be able to get it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 19, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Not sure about how he would feel. He was not into Shozy and I don't think he would want to cause people to be spending money.
> 
> I think he would be uncomfortable.  I am. Too soon to even think.


This needs to be carefully and sensibly discussed with all parties once it has more matured. You will have the final word on this.

If a considerable part of the proceeds went into covid-19 or cancer research, he would probably agree.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 19, 2020)

Otto Motor said:


> This needs to be carefully and sensibly discussed with all parties once it has more matured. You will have the final word on this.
> 
> If a considerable part of the proceeds went into covid-19 or cancer research, he would probably agree.


Can't think clearly now or for a long time. I am completely broken and trying to get over the virus myself.  My brain is trying to force this to not be true.  You are making it too real too quickly.  Tom knew I could not handle any pressure or fast decisions.  Seems like plan that could have waited to even be brought up.

HungryPanda buds are the one he made and were never for sale. Look at our lists.  There were many.

All my HungryPanda buds are listed together at the bottom of my list.  He kept his listed in the order he created them.

In the end it was always the music.  It is how we met.  Music not gear.  This kind of happened by accident. He always was more excited about a new album than a new piece of gear. He could listen equally happily with a $4 earbud as a $1000 headphone. He never wanted anyone to feel like they had to spend much to enjoy music.  He hoped that people were enjoying music and not just obsessing over gear.


----------



## 1clearhead

I'm speechless. ...My deepest and sincere condolences, 'mbwilson111', from my wife and I all the way from China. 🙏


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> Can't think clearly now or for a long time. I am completely broken and trying to get over the virus myself.  My brain is trying to force this to not be true.  You are making it too real too quickly.  Tom knew I could not handle any pressure or fast decisions.  Seems like plan that could have waited to even be brought up.
> 
> HungryPanda buds are the one he made and were never for sale. Look at our lists.  There were many.
> 
> ...


I've been dormant for awhile, but I just heard the sad news and wanted to extend my deepest sympathies to mb and to the rest of the community, hungrypanda was a genuinely great person--generous and wise--and he'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Dojomoto

First and foremost, my deepest condolences to you about HungryPanda. I'm sure anyone who ever read a post of his KNEW how kind and thoughtful he was. He definitely loved music! And 2nd, please do your best to get better! Fight the good fight, and I KNOW I'm not alone in keeping you in our prayers tonight.


----------



## cqtek

@mbwilson111 My deepest and most sincere condolences. After a life with him, you can't think you've failed him in any way: that's surely impossible. A big hug.


----------



## SoundChoice

I just saw the jaw-dropping and shocking post about the passing of Hungry Panda. He was a happy, fun, upbeat person who only added to the community, never had a discouraging word or insult. His vast collection of gear was a database he happily shared his impressions about, never keeping information to himself, always trying to elevate the discussion, the knowledge, the information, the fellowship. He was about the music, but also the enjoyment of it, and the enjoyment of people. I never met the man, but yes, I gleaned all this from his body of work and his writings. While I/we are only experiencing a tiny fraction of the loss of what @mbwilson111 is going through, his loss is felt and he is and will be deeply missed. My condolences.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

My deepest condolences to @mbwilson111  Mr. Panda was one of the guys whose impressions I valued much. Stay strong and I wish you a speedy recovery. May his soul rest in peace. Was dormant for a while so my sincere apologies for the delay.


----------



## muths66

muths66 said:


> tested my friend chifi iem
> Mofasest m14
> Excellent sound: punchy bass, neutral with very clear details, forward.


Just have this measure.


----------



## rendyG

muths66 said:


> tested my friend chifi iem
> Mofasest m14
> Excellent sound: punchy bass, neutral with very clear details, forward.


Is this Legacy 9 with DIP switches? 
Where can I find more info about this m14 pls?


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

muths66 said:


> tested my friend chifi iem
> Mofasest m14
> Excellent sound: punchy bass, neutral with very clear details, forward.


Hi! FR graph looks nice! Where I find this set and how much?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Sass, and some brutal honest in my latest video review about FiiO BTR5  









If anyone is a fan of the 1More Stylish IEMs, or 1More Quad Driver I made a full in-depth written review about both  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/1more-quad-driver-iems-and-stylish-tws.html


----------



## muths66

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Hi! FR graph looks nice! Where I find this set and how much?


付製这行话¢dGAU1Oqqz9u¢转移至👉τáǒЬáǒ👈【发烧魔法师M14单元动铁耳机HIFI入耳仙女公模私模监听定制耳机】；或https://m.tb.cn/h.ViKnreG?sm=2819b1 掂击鏈→接，再选择瀏lan嘂..dakai


----------



## InnovatedMind

TIDAL is soooo much better than Spotify.

Spotify... we're breaking up.

That is all.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hmmm...Too little too late or back in the mix?? Shure Aonic:




Aoinc3 is a single BA MMCX capable successor/homage to the old E4. ~$179




Aonic4 Shure goes hybrid (is ETY next) A 1+ 1 dual. ~$300




Aonic5 2 way, 3BA(dual woofer and tweeter design) with three tuning nozzles. ~$499


----------



## kmmbd

Took them long enough to upgrade the horribly outdated and outclassed SE series. Interested to see how well they've tuned these, and also waiting for the proper SE846/KSE series successor.


----------



## jant71

kmmbd said:


> Took them long enough to upgrade the horribly outdated and outclassed SE series. Interested to see how well they've tuned these, and also waiting for the proper SE846/KSE series successor.



Let's hope they did the right thing esp. for the prices. Tried for improvement. Not just an E4 with MMCX but an even better earphone. They bundled that botched true wireless that they are taking returns on with SE215. Hopefully they didn't just use the SE215 driver in the hybrid. SE535 is also dual woofer and tweeter so hope no recycling there.  Scary. Very much a wait and see proposition or buy it where you can return it cause the risk is there for a letdown. Perhaps they will have done the right thing. But they really have to adjust those prices for the post Chi-Fi market and post Covid economy. $300 for a dual hybrid and $500 for the triple BA??


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Let's hope they did the right thing esp. for the prices. Tried for improvement. Not just an E4 with MMCX but an even better earphone. They bundled that botched true wireless that they are taking returns on with SE215. Hopefully they didn't just use the SE215 driver in the hybrid. SE535 is also dual woofer and tweeter so hope no recycling there.  Scary. Very much a wait and see proposition or buy it where you can return it cause the risk is there for a letdown. Perhaps they will have done the right thing. But they really have to adjust those prices for the post Chi-Fi market and post Covid economy. $300 for a dual hybrid and $500 for the triple BA??


yeah those prices are ridiculous.


----------



## ThickT

Just wanted to show off my beautiful new peacock P1 Galaxy. They sounds great for a single micro dynamic for under $200. Highly recommended!


----------



## Cheaplad

Don’t know if I should post it here but I have discovered these wooden IEMs and posted a thread about them elsewhere in this forum.

Phonic Handmade Wooden 3 BAs IEMs.


*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/phonic-bw3-mk2-handmade-wooden-3bas-iems.930557/post-15575507*


----------



## muths66

Cheaplad said:


> Don’t know if I should post it here but I have discovered these wooden IEMs and posted a thread about them elsewhere in this forum.
> 
> Phonic Handmade Wooden 3 BAs IEMs.
> *https://www.head-fi.org/threads/phonic-bw3-mk2-handmade-wooden-3bas-iems.930557/post-15575507*


hongkong iem nice


----------



## DeadpoolRJ (Apr 25, 2020)

muths66 said:


> 付製这行话¢dGAU1Oqqz9u¢转移至👉τáǒЬáǒ👈【发烧魔法师M14单元动铁耳机HIFI入耳仙女公模私模监听定制耳机】；或https://m.tb.cn/h.ViKnreG?sm=2819b1 掂击鏈→接，再选择瀏lan嘂..dakai


Thank you, my friend. This looks on graphs a bit between the Anole VX and Thieaudio V14, interesting. About the sound, is this a details beats like those sets? And which bass takes the focus here sub- or mid- bass?  

Do you know if they sell here to the west?


----------



## muths66

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Thank you, my friend. This looks on graphs a bit between the Anole VX and Thieaudio V14, interesting. About the sound, is this a details beats like those sets? And which bass takes the focus here sub- or mid- bass?
> 
> Do you know if they sell here to the west?


They no more sell this model already.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

muths66 said:


> They no more sell this model already.


they still have any orther models? I got very curious. They seem to tune nice they iems.


----------



## muths66

DeadpoolRJ said:


> they still have any orther models? I got very curious. They seem to tune nice they iems.


yup. the other model is trio(est) penon selling. Rest models i never really go see.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full in-depth written review about the Brainwavz HM-100 and their BLU-300 IEMs. A lot of really affordable stuff. Great Value. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/brainwavz-hm100-headphones-blu-300-bt.html


----------



## DBaldock9

Dobrescu George said:


> Sass, and some brutal honest in my latest video review about FiiO BTR5
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm _thiiiiiis_ ->||<- close, to ordering a BTR5.  I keep going to the FiiO AliExpress store, and _almost_ clicking *Buy Now*...


----------



## Dobrescu George

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm _thiiiiiis_ ->||<- close, to ordering a BTR5.  I keep going to the FiiO AliExpress store, and _almost_ clicking *Buy Now*...



How do you plan on using it? 

I am a big fan of it 

But it sounds better on wired than BT, so if you'll be the kind who has an obsession to make it sound the best it physically can, you may want to consider that  

It is a great little thing, should come in handy if you have a usage scenario for it


----------



## CoFire

mbwilson111 said:


> I need him here.





mbwilson111 said:


> Can't think clearly now or for a long time. I am completely broken and trying to get over the virus myself.  My brain is trying to force this to not be true.  You are making it too real too quickly.  Tom knew I could not handle any pressure or fast decisions.  Seems like plan that could have waited to even be brought up.
> 
> HungryPanda buds are the one he made and were never for sale. Look at our lists.  There were many.
> 
> ...



My sincerest condolences! I can agree wholeheartedly that Hungry Panda will be missed and he definitely was a poster that I always read with anticipation of his taste and remarks. Never negative, often humble, always with appreciation for the hobby. I think there's been good advice on this thread and I hope the healing process is kind. I'm sad and will miss his input. I often looked forward to hearing you two play off one another and always thought, what such a splendid thing to both be in the hobby and enjoying music together.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dobrescu George said:


> How do you plan on using it?
> 
> I am a big fan of it
> 
> ...



I've got a Radsone ES100, and at work, I use it both ways - wired to the PC (music, training, & teleconferencing), and BT to my phone (phone calls at my desk and in the Labs).
The 2.5mm TRRS output is used 90% of the time.
.
Have you used an ES100, and can you compare the audio performance of the BTR5 and ES100?
Thanks!


----------



## jant71 (Apr 26, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> Took them long enough to upgrade the horribly outdated and outclassed SE series. Interested to see how well they've tuned these, and also waiting for the proper SE846/KSE series successor.



https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/202004/25/50229.html
Think we have a answer of sorts and it doesn't seem good. Some Quotes from Sean Sullivan director of Listening products for Shure product management...

"Sullivan said, "Our core products, SE315, SE425, SE535, have never been updated in the last few years," and the reason is "simply these earphones have the same sound quality as before. It's the best, "he explained.

"There's an American saying," don't fix things that aren't broken. "Just like that, we didn't touch these great earphones," Sullivan said.

At Shure, we spend many years developing new products to keep the quality of our products high. Since he pays close attention to the earphone design, it takes 2-3 years, sometimes 8 years, to develop a new product. Therefore, unless there is a special reason, he rarely updates existing earphones. "But this time, it's finally here," Sullivan declared strongly."(Hmmm, getting old and passed by is not a good enough reason?)

" keen to bring back the E4C soul." and " We kept the E4C's heavy, well-balanced sound "

Then another listening product team member, Steve Merrick, on the Aonic5...

"an earphone that was inspired by the SE535 to further evolve the SE535 and add new functions"(like the mention of function but not SQ)
" The balance nozzle, as the name implies, provides a sound similar to the SE535 "

Doesn't sound so hot if you think the SE535 is outclassed now. Only new thing would really be the hybrid. Not a bad thing to have the E4C back again with the ability to change cables it is still a bit of classic though the price of the new one could be lower. Only thing really new is the hybrid. The Mr. Nemoto "recommendation" of the hybrid seems telling as that is probably the best one. Maybe if you try the 5 you'll judge the 4 as worse and skip them all so he wants you to try the 4


----------



## Dobrescu George

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got a Radsone ES100, and at work, I use it both ways - wired to the PC (music, training, & teleconferencing), and BT to my phone (phone calls at my desk and in the Labs).
> The 2.5mm TRRS output is used 90% of the time.
> .
> Have you used an ES100, and can you compare the audio performance of the BTR5 and ES100?
> Thanks!



I don't have an ES100, but BTR5 is about the same level as an M6, or even close to M9, when on wire, so probably beats the ES100. I tried to get one, but couldn't find any available anywhere near me recently.


----------



## dh0licious

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got a Radsone ES100, and at work, I use it both ways - wired to the PC...



Would you mind elaborating on this - I'm a bit new to this but I thought the ES100 can only be used as a wireless DAC, not wired?


----------



## superuser1

dh0licious said:


> Would you mind elaborating on this - I'm a bit new to this but I thought the ES100 can only be used as a wireless DAC, not wired?


----------



## CoiL (Apr 27, 2020)

muths66 said:


> tested my friend chifi iem
> Mofasest m14
> Excellent sound: punchy bass, neutral with very clear details, forward.


Soooo beautiful! Graph is also near-perfect for my ears. But price... out of my league, again 

Anyway, want to try out Thieaudio Legacy 3 next but have to wait...


----------



## DBaldock9

dh0licious said:


> Would you mind elaborating on this - I'm a bit new to this but I thought the ES100 can only be used as a wireless DAC, not wired?





superuser1 said:


>



I haven't seen the ads that @superuser1 posted, but I can say that the ES100 can be used both wired & wirelessly, at the same time. So, you can be using it as a USB DAC, listening to music, and then take a call using BT from the phone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

New Fiio FA9: https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-fa9-6-balanced-armatures-3d-printing-flagship-in-ear-earphones-iems
Looks like it has dip switches too and appearance looks similar to the Audiosense T800.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> New Fiio FA9: https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-fa9-6-balanced-armatures-3d-printing-flagship-in-ear-earphones-iems
> Looks like it has dip switches too and appearance looks similar to the Audiosense T800.



Looks good but twice the price of the T800. Good to see more companies using dips switches for a variable music experience.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My in-depth written review about FiiO's FH7 is live now!

Lots and I mean LOTS of comparisons included, with detailed descriptions of pairings and more fun to be had in the full article!

Also coming to Head-Fi really soon! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/the-shooting-star-returns-fiio-fh7-iems-review.html


----------



## HaPeKa

Now also on FiiO's official homepage 

FiiO FA9


----------



## Dsnuts

So I have been away from posting a bit just to digest the happenings of my environment. Hope to be posting more as I am slowly getting back to working again.


----------



## eclein

Dsnuts thinking about grabbing H40 think its still a happening iem or no?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 28, 2020)

Love the ISN H40. It is still be best IEM in the price range imo. Even ISN themselves have not done any better so ya highly musical engaging sound. Worth every penny.

So a bit of what is happening with me. I am in the health care industry and you all know it is a bit risky now a days to venture out, especially to your local hospitals.

One word of advice I can give everyone. Wear your damn masks when you go to the hospitals. We have people showing up with no masks that are absolutely oblivious to what is happening.You figure with social distancing and 100% news saturation on the topic they would get a clue.

Plus why would you knowingly go to a place that has the virus and not use a mask. that is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. Believe it or not people still don't take it seriously.


----------



## DBaldock9

So, the ISN H40 is US$195 from Penon, and appears to be TW$5,290 = US$176.66 from shopee.tw.
How much does the shipping / freight forwarding cost, for someone in the USA to buy from shopee.tw?


----------



## alexandros a

Dsnuts said:


> Love the ISN H40. It is still be best IEM in the price range imo. Even ISN themselves have not done any better so ya highly musical engaging sound. Worth every penny.
> 
> So a bit of what is happening with me. I am in the health care industry and you all know it is a bit risky now a days to venture out, especially to your local hospitals.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%..
Here in Greece 
people still don't take it seriously as well
we have a long way to go before awareness shows up...... 
As far as H40 goes... well for me at least that was the best value for money purchase through 2019...thanks again @Dsnuts...


----------



## katatonicone1

alexandros a said:


> Agreed 100%..
> Here in Greece
> people still don't take it seriously as well
> we have a long way to go before awareness shows up......
> As far as H40 goes... well for me at least that was the best value for money purchase through 2019...thanks again @Dsnuts...


Really tempting me, but I think I will wait for an upgrade to H40 or once Legacy 3 dissapoints me 😁
Anyways nice to hear you like it with Hiby R5, my next dap, and rock music.


----------



## alexandros a

katatonicone1 said:


> Really tempting me, but I think I will wait for an upgrade to H40 or once Legacy 3 dissapoints me 😁
> Anyways nice to hear you like it with Hiby R5, my next dap, and rock music.


Any impressions on Legacy 3???


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have wrote an in-depth written review about Final B2 and B3  

B3 is the better one, while B2 is the entry-level model. B2 is thick, warm, lush, rich sounding, intimate. B3 is colder, analyical, detailed, wide. Liked both! 

More info, and comparisons with other 6 IEMs, as well as pairings with 6 sources in the full review!  

Article also coming to Head-fi in a few hours 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/one-bright-and-one-thick-final-b3-and-b2.html


----------



## CoFire

alexandros a said:


> Agreed 100%..
> Here in Greece
> people still don't take it seriously as well
> we have a long way to go before awareness shows up......
> As far as H40 goes... well for me at least that was the best value for money purchase through 2019...thanks again @Dsnuts...



What made the H40 your best purchase of 2019? What iems in your collection do you like it over? What genre do you listen to?


----------



## alexandros a (May 2, 2020)

CoFire said:


> What made the H40 your best purchase of 2019? What iems in your collection do you like it over? What genre do you listen to?


Look man...
To fully understand what I am talking about... In 2019 I also bought ibasso AM05 which is fantastic as well and fearless audio S6 Rui, nevertheless I haven't found time to fully appreciate those two due to the fact that I am permanently stucked with H40..
It's such a full presentation of the music scene with a bombastic bass and soundstage that the price seems ridiculously low on that sound quality..
As far as genres goes I pretty much listen to lots of different stuff..
From big symphonic orchestras to rock/psychedelia and progressive stuff from the likes of king crimson to porcupine tree and Jeff Buckley, and singer/songwriter acoustic tracks as well
Nevertheless I mostly listen to IDM/electronica music these days like BoC, ulrich-schnauss, Ochre, Plaid and stuff.. Multilayered and heavily digitally processed productions..
What really matters is that H40 managed to stay in every track I listened to faithful to the original recording especially in tracks where drums and bass involved (pop/rock or electronic music) listening is really a treat on these....
I figured that on this price range the quality of H40 overshadows pretty much anything else there... At least for my taste... If I was to know in advance how these monitors sound I would happily pay more to get H40..... Cheers dude   
Ps...
All of my Iems are listed below on the signature section...and... I truly don't think that I like any other iem in my collection more than H40.. at least till now....


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-hua-jiang

1 dd + 6 ba + 2 est = 749 usd


----------



## baskingshark (May 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-hua-jiang
> 
> 1 dd + 6 ba + 2 est = 749 usd



Their previous release the JQ 8 + 1 had a few rave reviews and a cult following. But it was a bit of a risk to blind purchase at that price. Hope there can be more mainstream reviews for this one, looks very interesting (the price is a bit painful though haha).


----------



## RikudouGoku

wonder why there still isnt any iem with 1 dd + 1ba + 1 est for a cheaper price, so more people can try est iems...


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> wonder why there still isnt any iem with 1 dd + 1ba + 1 est for a cheaper price, so more people can try est iems...


EST IEMs don't sound anything special due to using ES tweeters (those aren't even proper electrostatic drivers, more like electret drivers). I think apart from VE Elysium no other EST hybrid has managed to properly implement them and most of them sound dark and severely lack upper treble extension. These ES Tweeters are basically first gen technical demo of sorts and I think we'll have to wait until a true full-range ES driver comes around that's not so inefficient. 

And this particular tech won't be cheap anytime soon. Stax have been making ES headphones for years and they still cost quite a bit, and energizers often cost as much as if not more than the headphones themselves. Very pricey endeavour overall (and that's not taking into account if one will even like ES presentation at all which can be polarizing).


----------



## kmmbd

This look very interesting as Tin brings out their first TWS/Wired hybrid IEM. Also, as an added bonus: UV sanitization. Thing I never thought I'd see in an earphone case until 2020 happened.
https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t2000

Personally I'm really interested to learn how those Nitinol drivers sound. The only place I've seen Nitinol used is MrSpeakers/Dan Clark Audio heapdhones and that too only in the headbands.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> This look very interesting as Tin brings out their first TWS/Wired hybrid IEM. Also, as an added bonus: UV sanitization. Thing I never thought I'd see in an earphone case until 2020 happened.
> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t2000
> 
> Personally I'm really interested to learn how those Nitinol drivers sound. The only place I've seen Nitinol used is MrSpeakers/Dan Clark Audio heapdhones and that too only in the headbands.


looks interesting, but since it is bluetooth in addition to wired, I feel like I would waste my money since I wont use the bluetooth function..


----------



## James Shoegazer

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-hua-jiang
> 
> 1 dd + 6 ba + 2 est = 749 usd


Oh boy  have high hopes. 
hoping this will be the next game changer


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-hua-jiang
> 
> 1 dd + 6 ba + 2 est = 749 usd


That another gem in taobao. But too bad they won't release graph to show me.


----------



## muths66

James Shoegazer said:


> Oh boy  have high hopes.
> hoping this will be the next game changer


I know you have older version but their this 2020 est version like very good and their new 8+1 also very nice. I have their 8+1 graph.


----------



## James Shoegazer

muths66 said:


> I know you have older version but their this 2020 est version like very good and their new 8+1 also very nice. I have their 8+1 graph.


Thanks for this. Till this point just thought that my “rave” comments about the JQ 8+1 on the Chifi thread does not substantiate any proper review. I do hope to spend time learning to read graphs and give impressions from a more objective and comparative standpoint. I do have an arsenal of entry to mid-fi iems I could compare with (against the old 8+1) at my own pace if anyone is interested (PM)

Just for info: I think right now in their lineup, JQ audio has the 4+1, 8+1(v2) and their now available TOTL 6+2EST+1DD HuaJiang (I’ll just call it JQ HJ). Usually items exclusive on Taobao never get to see the daylight of promising international sales and I’m just very curious for reviews now since Linsoul introduced it.

That said, the 8+1(v1) had cured me of upgradetitis for quite a while now...and I do prefer it over S8F


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> looks interesting, but since it is bluetooth in addition to wired, I feel like I would waste my money since I wont use the bluetooth function..


Electrostatic level iem (magnetostatic driver): shouer tape , singer , ej07 : earbridge E70 (<3) , soranik BMT and ion-4


----------



## RikudouGoku

James Shoegazer said:


> Thanks for this. Till this point just thought that my “rave” comments about the JQ 8+1 on the Chifi thread does not substantiate any proper review. I do hope to spend time learning to read graphs and give impressions from a more objective and comparative standpoint. I do have an arsenal of entry to mid-fi iems I could compare with (against the old 8+1) at my own pace if anyone is interested (PM)
> 
> Just for info: I think right now in their lineup, JQ audio has the 4+1, 8+1(v2) and their now available TOTL 6+2EST+1DD HuaJiang (I’ll just call it JQ HJ). Usually items exclusive on Taobao never get to see the daylight of promising international sales and I’m just very curious for reviews now since Linsoul introduced it.
> 
> That said, the 8+1(v1) had cured me of upgradetitis for quite a while now...and I do prefer it over S8F


how much do they sell the 4+1 and 8+1? also assume that the 4+1 is 4ba + 1 dd and 8+1 is 8ba + 1dd.


----------



## muths66

James Shoegazer said:


> Thanks for this. Till this point just thought that my “rave” comments about the JQ 8+1 on the Chifi thread does not substantiate any proper review. I do hope to spend time learning to read graphs and give impressions from a more objective and comparative standpoint. I do have an arsenal of entry to mid-fi iems I could compare with (against the old 8+1) at my own pace if anyone is interested (PM)
> 
> Just for info: I think right now in their lineup, JQ audio has the 4+1, 8+1(v2) and their now available TOTL 6+2EST+1DD HuaJiang (I’ll just call it JQ HJ). Usually items exclusive on Taobao never get to see the daylight of promising international sales and I’m just very curious for reviews now since Linsoul introduced it.
> 
> That said, the 8+1(v1) had cured me of upgradetitis for quite a while now...and I do prefer it over S8F


Ya they have few models but their 2 leading iems is 8ba+1dd & 2est+6ba+1dd.Reviews on taobao alot positive.


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> how much do they sell the 4+1 and 8+1? also assume that the 4+1 is 4ba + 1 dd and 8+1 is 8ba + 1dd.


they  no more sell 4+1.8+1=$600sgd,est model=$1000sgd on taobao price


----------



## James Shoegazer

RikudouGoku said:


> how much do they sell the 4+1 and 8+1? also assume that the 4+1 is 4ba + 1 dd and 8+1 is 8ba + 1dd.


yea that's right. ooops my bad 4+1 = old lineup, stopped production
8+1 goes from 2999 to 4499 yuan (universal to custom pricing) which is really a steal
they sell some little dot mk3 on their page as well, not sure if they co designed it (dizzied by the wall of Mandarin text)


----------



## baskingshark

mochill said:


> Electrostatic level iem (magnetostatic driver): shouer tape , singer , ej07 : earbridge E70 (<3) , soranik BMT and ion-4



I'm not sure if the Shouer tape and singer are true electrostats. Possibly electrets? I've read that theoretically the electrets may lose their charge over time and become inoperable? (But we will probably buy another CHIFI hypetrain in a few weeks anyway before the charge goes, so a moot point haha).


----------



## DBaldock9

baskingshark said:


> I'm not sure if the Shouer tape and singer are true electrostats. Possibly electrets? I've read that theoretically the electrets may lose their charge over time and become inoperable? (But we will probably buy another CHIFI hypetrain in a few weeks anyway before the charge goes, so a moot point haha).



While I know some companies have built Electrostatic headphones (with dedicated power supplies / amps), I don't think I've heard of any true Electrostatic earphones, since they'd need a multi-hundred Volt DC power supply, to produce the Electrostatic fields, that are modulated by the audio input to make the sound you hear.


----------



## kmmbd

DBaldock9 said:


> While I know some companies have built Electrostatic headphones (with dedicated power supplies / amps), I don't think I've heard of any true Electrostatic earphones, since they'd need a multi-hundred Volt DC power supply, to produce the Electrostatic fields, that are modulated by the audio input to make the sound you hear.


Shure's KSE1500/1200 and Stax SR003MK2 are both _full-range_ Electrostatic IEMs/earphones if I'm not mistaken. They do require external energizers (Shure bundles one along with the package while Stax sells separately).


----------



## kmmbd

Finally got around to reviewing Cayin's debut IEM: Cayin YB-04. They have a rather energetic tuning and are also really tip sensitive. My biggest gripes: lack of sub-bass, and the fit. Also they haven't really marketed it much and it's not even available on Amazon, which is a shame since I think they'd be a good competitor to the Fiio FH7.
You can read the review here.


----------



## DBaldock9

kmmbd said:


> Shure's KSE1500/1200 and Stax SR003MK2 are both _full-range_ Electrostatic IEMs/earphones if I'm not mistaken. They do require external energizers (Shure bundles one along with the package while Stax sells separately).



Knowing that I've had sound level dropping issues with my LZ A4 earphones, due to moisture buildup in the nozzle filter material - I'd be wary of putting an earphone containing a high DC voltage, into my ears.


----------



## superuser1

DBaldock9 said:


> Knowing that I've had sound level dropping issues with my LZ A4 earphones, due to moisture buildup in the nozzle filter material - I'd be wary of putting an earphone containing a high DC voltage, into my ears.


Unless you take electronic music to be something else other than a genre


----------



## ErkH

I have no evidence but I starts to think that thieaudio L9 is a rebranded JQ 8+1 v2 (similar driver config and graph)..


----------



## muths66

ErkH said:


> I have no evidence but I starts to think that thieaudio L9 is a rebranded JQ 8+1 v2 (similar driver config and graph)..


Is it i didnt know i only have jq 8+1 graph but no have est graph.


----------



## ErkH

muths66 said:


> Is it i didnt know i only have jq 8+1 graph but no have est graph.


just my wild guess
L9 and 8+1 v2 both use knowles supertweeter and tweeter, sonion 2600 mid and a 10mm DD.


----------



## muths66

ErkH said:


> just my wild guess
> L9 and 8+1 v2 both use knowles supertweeter and tweeter, sonion 2600 mid and a 10mm DD.


it use 736/785/26/dd


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256943448764137472

Is that an electrostat?


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256943448764137472
> 
> Is that an electrostat?


First pic looks like magnetostat driver. Second one is definitely electret driver. Though I'd be very amused if they manage to miniaturize a full-range electrostatic/electret driver when major manufacturers like Sonion/Stax couldn't do it that well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> First pic looks like magnetostat driver. Second one is definitely electret driver. Though I'd be very amused if they manage to miniaturize a full-range electrostatic/electret driver when major manufacturers like Sonion/Stax couldn't do it that well.


they did use the term "headset" but assume that they meant iems lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

How many iems are Tin Hifi actually working on? I only know of the P2, T2000 and the T2 Plus (might be a typo of the T2 pro though: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256435442561531906) and the electrostat : https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256943448764137472

Moondrop is working on SSR and SS with warmer tuning.

Audiosense flagship hybrid

possible LZ A7 from LZ?

What are other brands working on? If anyone knows?


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

muths66 said:


> Is it i didnt know i only have jq 8+1 graph but no have est graph.


Do you have the FR graph of the JQ 8+1? Can you post it here?


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted my Video review about Topping E30. As many jokes, memes, and actual information as always! Leave a comment if you liked the video and the new style


----------



## baskingshark (May 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> How many iems are Tin Hifi actually working on? I only know of the P2, T2000 and the T2 Plus (might be a typo of the T2 pro though: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256435442561531906) and the electrostat : https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256943448764137472
> 
> Moondrop is working on SSR and SS with warmer tuning.
> 
> ...



I heard TRN is working on a TRN VX, due to release some time in May, supposedly a successor of the TRN V90.

I'm also looking forward to the Audiosense flagship hybrid, last I spoke to their CS, they said it was planned for a june 2020 release. Though I think, best to expect delays in view of the coronavirus situation affecting logistics, materials and transport. It will probably cost a pretty penny, and in this uncertain coronavirus economy, I'm gonna wait for reviews first.


Edit:  @RikudouGoku I just spoke to an Audiosense rep on Aliexpress today, they say their R&D department is also developing 2 other cheaper non flagship models, estimated release july onwards. No further details on tuning or price or driver config.
For the Audiosense flagship, they say they that a prototype version is already made last week, they're still in the midst of finetuning and they are on course for a june release. FR may be ready in about 2 week's time.


----------



## muths66 (May 5, 2020)

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Do you have the FR graph of the JQ 8+1? Can you post it here?


----------



## cheewheol (May 4, 2020)

ErkH said:


> I have no evidence but I starts to think that thieaudio L9 is a rebranded JQ 8+1 v2 (similar driver config and graph)..



OH boy, i am fluent in english and chinese so it helps me do some research. I suspected that the v14 was rather similar to the mofasest m14, so i dug deeper. Turns out it was just a rebranded m14, there are minor variations in the graph (both 00 setting), but (correct me if i am wrong) it looks to the point where it is almost negligible.

I attached pictures of the listing, order as follows:
1. graph comparison (note the major points are similar, thats cause...they just the exact same driver combinations, proof below)
2. (1 & 2) listing + highlighted is the listing date (17 apr 2019), they even have a promo starting may 20th 2019 for full wooden shells (more on that), way earlier than thie..
3. (3 - 6 + capture) basically shows 2 switches (total 4 options) , 5-way crossover and 4 sound bores. Drivers used, open the image for more info.
4. (7-13) arrangement of internals + faceplates + shell options (purple one maybe lighting difference, but green shell definitely same)

For the L9, i don't trawl through chinese forums or heard of JQ before, i will leave that to others to do the digging...

original item is here: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=591972009360


----------



## orys

cheewheol said:


> OH boy, i am fluent in english and chinese so it helps me do some research. I suspected that the v14 was rather similar to the mofasest m14, so i dug deeper. Turns out it was just a rebranded m14, there are minor variations in the graph (both 00 setting), but (correct me if i am wrong) it looks to the point where it is almost negligible.
> 
> I attached pictures of the listing, order as follows:
> 1. graph comparison (note the major points are similar, thats cause...they just the exact same driver combinations, proof below)
> ...



Great discovery!
They are the same when you only see the last two pics.
Only the 2 pin is replaced by mmcx.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ (May 4, 2020)

cheewheol said:


> OH boy, i am fluent in english and chinese so it helps me do some research. I suspected that the v14 was rather similar to the mofasest m14, so i dug deeper. Turns out it was just a rebranded m14, there are minor variations in the graph (both 00 setting), but (correct me if i am wrong) it looks to the point where it is almost negligible.
> 
> I attached pictures of the listing, order as follows:
> 1. graph comparison (note the major points are similar, thats cause...they just the exact same driver combinations, proof below)
> ...


Great job! I still would have preferred the Mofasest M14's tuning over the V14, sub bass, pinna gain and high treble looks  better. Too bad they seem to don't sell that one anymore... It makes me wonder about all the unknown Chinese companies and what they could offer.



muths66 said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## orys

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Great job! I still would have preferred the Mofasest M14's tuning over the V14, sub bass, pinna gain and high treble looks  better. Too bad they seem to don't sell that one anymore... It makes me wonder about the unknown Chinese companies what could they offer.



It looks way nicer too!


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

orys said:


> It looks way nicer too!


For sure! I liked the wood purple one.


----------



## orys

DeadpoolRJ said:


> For sure! I liked the wood purple one.



Me too!


----------



## ErkH

8+1 gen2 graph from Project A3
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158146902729932


----------



## cheewheol

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Great job! I still would have preferred the Mofasest M14's tuning over the V14, sub bass, pinna gain and high treble looks  better. Too bad they seem to don't sell that one anymore... It makes me wonder about all the unknown Chinese companies and what they could offer.



Exactly, for that FR, comes out slightly cheaper and better shell designs too (my primary complain)


----------



## Dsnuts (May 4, 2020)

Been a while since I wrote up a review. This is my take on the TSMR-6. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-6.24347/reviews

I believe this was Tansio Mirais higher end in ears before they made the Zodiac. They are tuned like a high end monitor. Here is another case where the cable it comes with is a good one but wished they included a higher end copper cable instead.  The read has some impressions of the TSMR-2, TSMR-3 pro, TSMR-4 pro and of course it is all about the 6 here. In any case. While our lives have all changed due to world events. I am happy to have my health and be able to enjoy our hobby. 

I know audio has been affected and I hope the folks that make these earphones concentrate on quality over quantity. For a while there last year it was maddening to follow all the newness. If there ever was a break out year for Chi fi it was 2019. Once a vaccine is developed I can see the doors opening again however.


----------



## twiceboss

kmmbd said:


> EST IEMs don't sound anything special due to using ES tweeters (those aren't even proper electrostatic drivers, more like electret drivers). I think apart from VE Elysium no other EST hybrid has managed to properly implement them and most of them sound dark and severely lack upper treble extension. These ES Tweeters are basically first gen technical demo of sorts and I think we'll have to wait until a true full-range ES driver comes around that's not so inefficient.
> 
> And this particular tech won't be cheap anytime soon. Stax have been making ES headphones for years and they still cost quite a bit, and energizers often cost as much as if not more than the headphones themselves. Very pricey endeavour overall (and that's not taking into account if one will even like ES presentation at all which can be polarizing).


Est apart of elysium? Elysian annihilator


----------



## kmmbd

twiceboss said:


> Est apart of elysium? Elysian annihilator



Ah yes, completely skipped my mind, read about them on crin's website. Too bad that those are hardly available in EU so very difficult to come across.


----------



## MrDelicious

Dsnuts said:


> So I get home and I find a nice large box with good things in it.
> 
> The one I am gonna check out tonight will be this
> 
> Reason why I am intrigued with this one. RP is $100 so this will compete with the Starfield and NX7 pros. I haven't opened this one yet but I will leave a brief impression once I get this one open.  Will be back.


Did you ever have a chance to compare the NA2 to the Starfield?


----------



## Dsnuts

Sorry no starfield. Skipped that for the blessing 2. Which is a direct upgrade on the starfield. I know both iems are similar in price. I am gonna assume similar in performance but I don't know if anyone has both. NA2 doesn't get the credit it deserves as it looks a bit plasticy if that is the right word vs the very nice looking starfield. I can say the sonics are as good as it will be in the price range however.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2020)

If I was a guessing man the Starfield should have the edge in the mids but the NA2 will have the more sparkly better extended treble and sub bass is very good on the NA2. Bass could be similar between the two. I bet isolation will be a wash since both earphones are vented. This is speculation of course but since Moondrop tunes all their earphones alike I am guessing based on the Blessing 2 actually.

NA2 is what I wanted in the Tin audio T2 actually. It is more neutral than extremely colored but has the bass end the T2 just didn't have.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> If I was a guessing man the Starfield should have the edge in the mids but the NA2 will have the more sparkly better extended treble and sub bass is very good on the NA2. Bass could be similar between the two. I bet isolation will be a wash since both earphones are vented. This is speculation of course but since Moondrop tunes all their earphones alike I am guessing based on the Blessing 2 actually.
> 
> NA2 is what I wanted in the Tin audio T2 actually. It is more neutral than extremely colored but has the bass end the T2 just didn't have.



How's the NA2's timbre for acoustic instruments? And technicalities and soundstage?


----------



## Dsnuts

It has been a while since I put on some time with the NA2 so let me get back to you guys with that answer. They do have good technicalities for the price but not the best of course. For the sum of all the parts to the sonics I still think they are competitive with anything in the market at the price range. It is NF audios first mass produced IEM. I read the previous NA1 was all hand made. Reason why the NA2 was cheaper. They tamed down the treble a bit and made the sonics more balanced as a result and mass produced the NA2 and managed to bring the price down to $100. 

Didn't Drop have a deal for them? I can ask Penon to do a bit of a sale on them if you guys are interested. I have some powers.


----------



## MrDelicious

I'm on the fence. One could get them for 75€ currently on BrightAudio Store on AE with coupons and coin discount which is a fair amount cheaper than the Starfield. There's just not that much information about them online, seems they weren't going for the western market that much.


----------



## twiceboss

kmmbd said:


> Ah yes, completely skipped my mind, read about them on crin's website. Too bad that those are hardly available in EU so very difficult to come across.


Im lucky that they are made from my country i live. Probably will do a demo on them whenever i have a chance after the pandemic


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> It has been a while since I put on some time with the NA2 so let me get back to you guys with that answer. They do have good technicalities for the price but not the best of course. For the sum of all the parts to the sonics I still think they are competitive with anything in the market at the price range. It is NF audios first mass produced IEM. I read the previous NA1 was all hand made. Reason why the NA2 was cheaper. They tamed down the treble a bit and made the sonics more balanced as a result and mass produced the NA2 and managed to bring the price down to $100.
> 
> Didn't Drop have a deal for them? I can ask Penon to do a bit of a sale on them if you guys are interested. I have some powers.




Fresh from Penon. Penon has contacted NF audio for a bit of a discount on the NA2. Use code    Pe112211   Gets you $10 off. Not bad. Again these are more than competitive in the sub $100 category now even better with a bit of savings. You guys can share the code on the various forums if you like.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Fresh from Penon. Penon has contacted NF audio for a bit of a discount on the NA2. Use code    Pe112211   Gets you $10 off. Not bad. Again these are more than competitive in the sub $100 category now even better with a bit of savings. You guys can share the code on the various forums if you like.










Am I right or does it just look like there is some damping behind the screen?? If so get rid of that and they could be more competitive.


----------



## Dsnuts

I'm not sure if there is any dampening on the screen. I will have to check. Will report back later.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 5, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> How's the NA2's timbre for acoustic instruments? And technicalities and soundstage?


I noticed you have the KB Diamond. I am doing a direct head to head comparison against it so this might give you a good idea of the sonic abilities of the NA2. NA2 has the wider stage for certain. Tonality to me sounds more natural and evenly distributed on the NA2 due to the treble having better balance vs the rest of the sound signature. Diamond sounds a bit warm in comparison and that is due to the ample bass a laid back mid range and the treble having some unevenness. NA2 definitely has the more spacious presentation. It is better balanced in regards to treble mids and bass. Sub bass on the NA2 is a bit more prominent vs the Diamond having a bit more emphasis in the mid bass range.

NA2 has the deeper sound vs the Diamonds. Again sound spacing is actually roomy vs the Diamonds more closed in narrow sound presentation. NA2 is easier to drive as I have to crank up a notch of volume to match volume levels to the NA2. Diamonds are certainly a fun sounding earphone especially for their price but NA2 seems to just about out do every aspect of sound production over the Diamonds when doing a head to head comparison like I am right now. Mid range is much more involved. Definitely more spacious and better layered in the mid range. Treble has sparkle where Diamonds have a tendency to sound dull in the upper treble ranges at times depending on where the emphasis is. But then something like trance the treble comes full on. NA2s treble ranges have much better balance and sound proper. Speed of the bass is about a wash on both but I actually prefer the more sub bass emphasis of the NA2 vs the more mid bassy Diamonds.
The only aspect of the sonics the Diamonds are superior to the NA2 is the isolation. Otherwise I consider the NA2 an upgrade in sound quality.
I noticed the mids are more fleshed out on the NA2 as vocals seem a bit flat on the Diamonds being more V shaped in sound signature.




jant71 said:


> Am I right or does it just look like there is some damping behind the screen?? If so get rid of that and they could be more competitive.



Could have a bit of a dampener mesh on the nozzle. I am not a 100%. Tried looking into the nozzle but cant be too sure.  It sounds great the way it is so I will just keep it like it is.

Well fellas I am gonna come out and say it. It has been a while since I spent some time with the NA2. If you guys have an itch to get something new. Try one of these. These are a great set of dynamic in ears and despite the way they look these are criminally overlooked. I think you guys would be happy with this set for certain.


----------



## tgx78 (May 6, 2020)

I enjoy the KBEAR diamond so I had to order NA2 with a discount code just out of curiosity.


----------



## Dsnuts

The light shells look a bit plasticky but the sound these emit is no joke. I bet these will sound even better with a better cable. My review on them and my recent post about how they compare to the diamonds are using the stock cable on them which is ok but nothing great. The only knock I have with the NF audio designs is they use protruding 2 pin design, something you would see on stage monitors. I would have much preferred a recessed 2 pin design. You cant use standard 2 pin cables as they tend to stick out a bit too much.  Don't know if QDC type 2 pins would work on these. Haven't tried that yet. But something like a good SPC or silver cable should bring out even more detail out of these.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 6, 2020)

So I woke up this morning realizing I do have a cable that can fit the NA2. The C-16 cable that came with the NiceHCK NX7 pros. I just connected it to the NA2 and while not 100% flush it is way better than your standard 2 pin cable.

It does seem QDC type cables will fit the NA2. Since the C-16 is a  copper cable this cable would match better with the NA1 vs the NA2 but at least we know what works now. Trying out the C-16 on the NA2.  A bit wider sense of stage. Tad bit warmer in presenation but even more spacious sounding using this cable. I will have to try this on the NA1 later.



This is what I mean a standard 2 pin look like on the NA2. Here pictured is my NA1 with an aftermarket 2 pin.



As you can see this ends up being awkward protruding a bit too much. It is like your using a 2 pin adapter. The previous C-16 cable will fit much better.


----------



## muths66

Today lovely mood with this.


----------



## moondowner

Dsnuts said:


> So I woke up this morning realizing I do have a cable that can fit the NA2. The C-16 cable that came with the NiceHCK NX7 pros. I just connected it to the NA2 and while not 100% flush it is way better than your standard 2 pin cable.
> 
> It does seem QDC type cables will fit the NA2. Since the C-16 is a  copper cable this cable would match better with the NA1 vs the NA2 but at least we know what works now. Trying out the C-16 on the NA2.  A bit wider sense of stage. Tad bit warmer in presenation but even more spacious sounding using this cable. I will have to try this on the NA1 later.
> 
> ...




Can you compare with NF Audio NM2? The NA2 and NM2 look the same to me, only the shell is not matte...


----------



## Dsnuts

This was asked on the NF audio thread. Specs look the same. Dont know if there is any changes in tuning. Will try to find out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shuoer-soloist


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

James Shoegazer said:


> Thanks for this. Till this point just thought that my “rave” comments about the JQ 8+1 on the Chifi thread does not substantiate any proper review. I do hope to spend time learning to read graphs and give impressions from a more objective and comparative standpoint. I do have an arsenal of entry to mid-fi iems I could compare with (against the old 8+1) at my own pace if anyone is interested (PM)
> 
> Just for info: I think right now in their lineup, JQ audio has the 4+1, 8+1(v2) and their now available TOTL 6+2EST+1DD HuaJiang (I’ll just call it JQ HJ). Usually items exclusive on Taobao never get to see the daylight of promising international sales and I’m just very curious for reviews now since Linsoul introduced it.
> 
> That said, the 8+1(v1) had cured me of upgradetitis for quite a while now...and I do prefer it over S8F


Do you think it is more or as detailed then S8F and has a better tonal balance?


----------



## DannyBai

I just threw in the NX7 Pro with the nice stock cable on the Fiio BTR5 and forgot how fantastic these sound. These are for sure one of my favorite earphones.


----------



## jibberish

DannyBai said:


> I just threw in the NX7 Pro with the nice stock cable on the Fiio BTR5 and forgot how fantastic these sound. These are for sure one of my favorite earphones.


That cable is great. I got it for my original NX7 (which is very good, wish I had the Pro instead though), but I've been rotating it across some of my TFZ sets out of curiosity. It really brings the T2 Galaxy to life compared to the bare bones budget TRN cable I had been using before. Really has expanded the sound stage and makes the upper mids seem less peaky. 

I've been enjoying this cable/T2 Galaxy combo a lot this week.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2020)

So I got some information about the new NF Audio NM2.



These are in fact new models. A lot of it is similar to the NA2 but as you can see these are using clear shells instead of the frosted ones. I found out the tuning is different. These cost the same as the NA2 and everything is identical minus the looks. I have no idea how the tuning is on these. Will let you all know how they are. If I was a guessing man the clear shells might indicate that these might be more analytical tuned focused on clarity? Maybe. Just guessing. I will let you all know how they are all in due time.


----------



## MrDelicious (May 8, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So I got some information about the new NF Audio NW2.


NM2?

I don't know chinese, but marketing suggests they're for monitoring etc. professional use:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

The graph, if real, looks pretty nice.


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> NM2?
> 
> I don't know chinese, but marketing suggests they're for monitoring etc. professional use:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> ...



Yes nice graph. A lot of CHIFI marketing is hyperbole though.

Personally, I wouldn't use budget pure dynamic driver type setups for audio work and stage monitoring, as they tend to lose out to multi BAs in the technicals and isolation department (in general). Exceptions exist of course, and DDs have their strengths in timbre and bass decay.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2020)

Based on that graph the NM2 looks to have a bit less bass vs the NA2. Still has zero roll off in the region. Will be interesting to hear. Looks like it has more treble energy. These look like a middle ground between the NA1 and the NA2.


----------



## Dsnuts

For folks living in the US. Any of you guys spend a bit on audio with your stimulus money? Lol. I am guilty I admit. But hey I am doing my part by buying and spending.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> For folks living in the US. Any of you guys spend a bit on audio with your stimulus money? Lol. I am guilty I admit. But hey I am doing my part by buying and spending.



How much government is paying you in US?
In Canada, we are getting about $9000 per person who lost a job.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2020)

$1200 per adult and $500 per child. Unemployment is much more. And now we have an issue with folks that would rather not go back to work.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> $1200 per adult and $500 per child. Unemployment is much more. And now we have an issue with folks that would rather not go back to work.



same problem here haha


----------



## Dsnuts

I mean why go back to work for a month or two when the gov't pays for you to relax with some beers at home. I heard some folks are getting better pay actually doing this.

This is the FR for the NA1 

  So it seems the NM2 will be more similar to the NA1 vs the NA2.


----------



## Wiljen

TheVortex said:


> Looks good but twice the price of the T800. Good to see more companies using dips switches for a variable music experience.



Kinboofi and Simgot both have models out with switches as well and have for quite awhile.    The Kinboofi was the Mk4 and the Simgot EK3. Both were pretty good too and cheaper than the Fa9 by a good bit too if memory serves.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> For folks living in the US. Any of you guys spend a bit on audio with your stimulus money? Lol. I am guilty I admit. But hey I am doing my part by buying and spending.



I've purchased a couple of cables, to allow me to connect my earbuds or earphones w/Mic to the PC or Phone at work - since pretty much every meeting nowadays is via Skype, WebEx, or Teams.  Other than that, I haven't spent on audio, after the announcement of the $1,200 check.


----------



## Wiljen

Got a couple of the CJV models coming to try out - not sure of quality of either yet - anybody else tried these yet?  I think CSA and CSN are the models.


----------



## jant71 (May 9, 2020)

I allotted 10% of my $1,200 to have stuff to play around with. I bought the new Elecom true wireless coming in stock any day now , I bought a Warehouse deal Vsonic VS3 for $16 and I decided to be a guinea pig on these... https://www.amazon.com/Monitors-Hea...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V3FKFMQMDWAFT1A8EH6J



So, budget Chi-Fi untested model. Would I get burned?? Got kinda duped slightly though I can see the confusion. There are two models as it shows on the box. Both E13S and E13Pro. They advertised the E13Pro with the dual armatures but these are the E13S which is the same thing but a single 6mm dynamic with no pouch and slightly different specs. I already fired off a message to them that they should fix the listing to show the right thing. Not an issue really as they seem to be good and worth the price and figure the armature model would probably cost a bit more.



Still good though. Decent presentation, the same as the Senn bi-flanges in S/M/L, a solid MMCX cable, and Yamaha styled housing that are really small and provide a good fit. Normal MMCX fit and fit ~5-ish mm range tips like JVC and Azla and Senn etc. Here they are with my FiiO short cord and some JVC tips on them...



Decent build. metal housing with good finish and solid MMCX sockets on them. nothing to complain about. No L/R markings on the housings since they are totally symmetrical.  The sound signature is pretty balanced with a rich bass and some treble but the mids are still forward. Still running them in but they have fine clarity but pretty good for $20 bucks. Better than some but not giant killer in that area. They have good extension better down low than up top but solid treble reach for a microdriver with a rich sound. You get some detail and nice cymbals with them. Stage is a bit wider than tall but good depth as well. The present like some micro driver models do, with a forward and immediate presentation. The mids are the star of the show with the E13s model. These are rich and engaging mids/vocals. Immediate, crisp and clear but still rich and emotive and have some depth to them. Pretty wow mids for the $20.

Which is on the the second part of the "discovery" is indeed the cable...



As seen in the earlier pic I have swapped out cables. other cables are good for clarity and such for the E13s but 3 other cables have all shown more balance. The mids are from the cable and they go away with the others. Some mids magic with the cable and good ability for this "1.2M pure copper" cable. Some highly engaging mids can come from the cable and I am happy with this cable for the $20. Nice plug and reliefs, decent braid, small Y, light weight, and all black look. No slider and might not be the best against tangles it seems but some forward sweet vocals from this cable. Just my experience so far but you could buy the E13s for the cable and get tips and an earphone to boot. Good cable especially if you are looking for a straight down model.

Leading to the third discovery. That the cable is the final piece to get my Elecom RH2000(aka AMA25813) to it's potential along with Azla Sednafit tips. Got those for less than $25 back here... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3100#post-15461929
The deeper core Azla work well on the short tube and the fit. Struggle a little with the fit but also have been looking for a cable for them. I could hear the 12mm titanium external magnet drivers potential if not realized yet.



From the Elecom site: "By adopting a high-rigidity diaphragm coated with titanium on PET film, rich low range and clear high range are realized.  By adopting a PET film with a thickness of only 9 microns for the diaphragm, a lively and lively sound is reproduced.  30 ribs are provided on the surface of the diaphragm to prevent abnormal vibrations such as deformation of the vibrating membrane, split vibration, and rolling. This reproduces the sound with less distortion and excellent transparency. " An accurate description.





Certainly a bit toward neutral but pushed a bit more with the shallow fit so the Azla do the job of getting a good seal. The cable being a pure copper might be the choice as it does seem to have at least a little warmth to it but also those mids which do follow right over and are still the star of the show. A bit different with less and even clearer bass lower down so they don't stand out as much in that same way as on the E13s but still in front and the most immediate thing that hits you. Still nice bandwidth/reach for the cable to work on the Elecom driver. Sparkly transparent treble with nice reach but still good reach down low as a 12mm can give. Bass is more quick and sharp and detailed. For $50, the cost of the "cable" and the earphones, probably the best sound for that money I have heard and the Elecom driver potential realized. Fast, transparent, detailed, nearly effortless, roomy, black background sharp notes but still dynamic bass.

Hard to compare against my Azla MKII since they take the same pair of M Sednafit tips but I have compared against my Nxears Sonata, a $200 pair that is worth the price. Almost the same signature and level. the Elecom bass is dynamic though and sounds more like that while the Sonata sounds like Knowles, good Knowles, armature bass. The Elecom may be a bit sharper of note than the Sonata. So close to each other with little differences. Both better than the Finschi even with a cooler cable. Would have to also take from memory the Elecom over the Tape for the better mids and perhaps even better coherency mids. The Elecom can now really battle in the $130 to $200 range.

Update to add the last little tweak. I just ordered the ML earfits that will finish the Elecom nicely and I can put the M back on the MKII. Then might compare the two. But up against my other recents, EM2, King III tweaked to more treble, Oriolus, Shuoer Tape, Sonata, and what I'm forgetting but no doubt you can get good triple digit dollar sound out of the $50 Elecom. Think Titan T1(I've heard them all) done better, less linear and more blended together not quite as airy but big and speaker like with more transparency better bass mids and treble.


----------



## jibberish

jant71 said:


> I allotted 10% of my $1,200 to have stuff to play around with. I bought the new Elecom true wireless coming in stock any day now , I bought a Warehouse deal Vsonic VS3 for $16 and I decided to be a guinea pig on these... https://www.amazon.com/Monitors-Hea...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V3FKFMQMDWAFT1A8EH6J
> 
> So, budget Chi-Fi untested model. Would I get burned?? Got kinda duped slightly though I can see the confusion. There are two models as it shows on the box. Both E13S and E13Pro. They advertised the E13Pro with the dual armatures but these are the E13S which is the same thing but a single 6mm dynamic with no pouch and slightly different specs. I already fired off a message to them that they should fix the listing to show the right thing. Not an issue really as they seem to be good and worth the price and figure the armature model would probably cost a bit more.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I may need to give that cable a try for my Yamaha EPH-200.


----------



## TheVortex

Wiljen said:


> Got a couple of the CJV models coming to try out - not sure of quality of either yet - anybody else tried these yet?  I think CSA and CSN are the models.




I looked at the 6 driver one and looks interesting. They seem to be an off shoot of TRN in my opinion.


----------



## Wiljen

TheVortex said:


> I looked at the 6 driver one and looks interesting. They seem to be an off shoot of TRN in my opinion.



That's my guess too - be interesting to see them in person and see how close they are to their TRN counterparts


----------



## James Shoegazer

DeadpoolRJ said:


> Do you think it is more or as detailed then S8F and has a better tonal balance?



Don't have the S8F now,
I'll just carefully say that S8F had more glare, treble extension, brightness (In a good way) than the JQ 8+1 which is more intimate.
The JQ 8+1 has very nicely defined/balanced treble more incorporated with the mids and overall more fluid sound (less dry) than S8F with similarly excellent details.
For me balance and enjoyment goes to JQ


----------



## Dsnuts

Hifiboys OS V3 going for $125 on Drop. Seems to be a decent deal for these. 

Penon now has the NF audio NM2. And this is from the description. 
*Real monitoring earphones*
From the perspective of music production, pay more attention to the true expression of each musical instrument and timbre, easier to hear the melody, harmony, and cultivate good listening habits. NF Audio benefits from years of advantages in the design and manufacture of high-end custom monitor earphones. A large number of high-level musician users, high-level sound engineers and musicians set the sound of the earphones, and have precise control over the monitoring needs.


----------



## darmanastartes

Dsnuts said:


> For folks living in the US. Any of you guys spend a bit on audio with your stimulus money? Lol. I am guilty I admit. But hey I am doing my part by buying and spending.


I'm still working so I bought the Moondrop S8 and put the rest of the check into my savings.


----------



## SciOC

So this woojer strap shows up all the time for me but I've never seen anyone mention it on here.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/woojer-edge-you-ve-experienced-sound-all-wrong#/

It sounds interesting in a gimmicky sort of way.

Anyone try this?  

For $109 I may take the plunge since the tide of new chifi had really been slow due to COVID.  If nothing else it sounds like it might be a fun add on for some pairs like the IMR Rah or EE legend X .  Or it could be a total joke, but at least someone is trying to fix the biggest problem I have in general with headphones (the lack of feeling the music through your body).  

Those new CSJ models are a sight for sore eyes though, if not overly exciting.  Good to see new stuff making it's way to market...  That's a positive sign.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If anyone wants to have some fun, I invite you to check out my video review of the FiiO BTR3K, a bluetooth receiver that has balanced output, but is only 70 USD this time around (compared to the 130 USD for BTR 5)






I also posted a full in-depth written review about Dunu DK-3001 PRO!! Really loving their sound, which is balanced to V-Shaped, and their engaging midrange. More details in the full article, including comparisons with other 5 IEMs, and pairings with 5 sources!! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/the-opera-leader-dunu-dk-3001-pro-iems.html


----------



## SciOC (May 11, 2020)

Woojer finally piqued my curiosity.... Another IGG debacle to be had I'm sure.   But only $120 this time.

IGG may as well have a warning on the payment page that says "are you sure you really hate yourself enough to deal with another IGG campaign?". That way you can't get mad at IGG cause it was your own damn fault, and they clearly warned you....  You just never learn from your mistakes....

Also, I see penon is selling a pair called the anew X-One. Never heard of the brand, but If I'm reading it right, it almost sounds like it comes with swappable crossovers....

That's the first I've ever seen that.  They describe it a bit differently but I can't imagine what else the "sound module" chips would be.


----------



## Q Mass

SciOC said:


> Woojer finally piqued my curiosity.... Another IGG debacle to be had I'm sure.   But only $120 this time.
> 
> IGG may as well have a warning on the payment page that says "are you sure you really hate yourself enough to deal with another IGG campaign?". That way you can't get mad at IGG cause it was your own damn fault, and they clearly warned you....  You just never learn from your mistakes....
> 
> ...


That Anew X-one does look interesting.
Wonder what drivers they're using? (especially curious about the dynamic)
The metal shell and white finish are cool, hope someone gets one for review.


----------



## jant71

That Anew should be better designed. Damn that logo on those pieces is ugly. More little things to lose. Right out on the face is a bad place for dirt and moisture to possibly get in. At least with switches you won't chance losing them and you can combine instead of only one at a time. Not paying attention you can put them backwards and there will be a lack of bass. People get so angry if not USB C these days so they don't like having to plug something in a correct way, lol. I guess they are a small Chi-Fi outfit but they could have done it better I think. Integrated into changeable faceplates might have been a better idea.


----------



## SciOC

jant71 said:


> That Anew should be better designed. Damn that logo on those pieces is ugly. More little things to lose. Right out on the face is a bad place for dirt and moisture to possibly get in. At least with switches you won't chance losing them and you can combine instead of only one at a time. Not paying attention you can put them backwards and there will be a lack of bass. People get so angry if not USB C these days so they don't like having to plug something in a correct way, lol. I guess they are a small Chi-Fi outfit but they could have done it better I think. Integrated into changeable faceplates might have been a better idea.


I didn't think about that.    I question the whole concept anyway as an EQ/DSP guy.  The sets I have with switches or filters I'll still just pick the combos that gives me the most bass and EQ from there.

It's just an interesting first, it's nice to see the innovation.  More notable innovation coming from China....


----------



## mochill

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70/x/18130216#/


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70/x/18130216#/


ehm wasnt the Shuoer Tape or something else first with a magnetostat?


----------



## robervaul

James Shoegazer said:


> Don't have the S8F now,
> I'll just carefully say that S8F had more glare, treble extension, brightness (In a good way) than the JQ 8+1 which is more intimate.
> The JQ 8+1 has very nicely defined/balanced treble more incorporated with the mids and overall more fluid sound (less dry) than S8F with similarly excellent details.
> For me balance and enjoyment goes to JQ



Hi James, for SQ overall JQ 8+1 or Oriolus MKII ?


----------



## jant71 (May 11, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm wasnt the Shuoer Tape or something else first with a magnetostat?



How I hear it the Earbridge driver is used in the Tape. Earbridge magnetostat has been around for quite a while and they license it to others if I was informed correctly.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hope all is well for all fellow head-fier’s here… 

My take on the *KB EAR Diamond*

"A Diamond in the rough!"
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15608635

-Clear


----------



## jant71

https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-soloist



Another in the latest round of $150 - $200 single dynamics @$160. Liquid silicone kevlar driver quoted as "the first used in HiFi earphones." Here to fight with the D10's of the world.


----------



## moondowner

jant71 said:


> How I hear it the Earbridge driver is used in the Tape. Earbridge magnetostat has been around for quite a while and they license it to others if I was informed correctly.



Yes, according to their indiegogo page they licensed it to Shuoer, Noble Audio and others, and they hold the patents.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I finished my in-depth written review about the DX160 DAP from iBasso! This one is a good catch, compared it with M11, which was the current best buy in the price range, and happily, it looks like iBasso is filling the gaps, with products that are really worth the price. I'm especially enthusiastic about the sound, but the ergonomics and display quality are both top notch too! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/majestic-express-ibasso-dx160-dap-review.html


----------



## tgx78 (May 11, 2020)

jant71 said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-soloist
> 
> Another in the latest round of $150 - $200 single dynamics @$160. Liquid silicone kevlar driver quoted as "the first used in HiFi earphones." Here to fight with the D10's of the world.



Next Chi-fi driver candidate: vibranium ceramic coated nano-Particle adamantium moving coils with triple cavity 1.95 flux rating.

Shouer Tape advertised to have low voltage electrostatic driver when in fact it was off the shelf magnetostatic driver by Earbridge.

So basically Liquid (Silicone Kevlar) Driver means Liquid (Crystal Polymer) Driver worded differently to stand out from the rest.


----------



## Libertad

or the driver could use a silicon surround similar to the ibasso SR1 maybe?


----------



## Dsnuts (May 11, 2020)

So this is how I spent my stimulus. 

Not so much the Luna but the player. Shanling M6 pro. Sounds damn nice out of the box.

My Shanling trifecta. Size does matter. A pair of AK4497 chips with 8 Op amps. M6 pro next to the M5s and the M3s. Just got this bad boy. Needless to say it is the best sounding Shanling player I have ever heard and not by a little either.

So I got the NF audio NM2 on the way. Will let you all know how it be.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm wasnt the Shuoer Tape or something else first with a magnetostat?


Nope


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> How I hear it the Earbridge driver is used in the Tape. Earbridge magnetostat has been around for quite a while and they license it to others if I was informed correctly.


Yes you were , earbridge is the maker of magnetostatic driver , they licensed it to other companies to use


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> So this is how I spent my stimulus.
> 
> Not so much the Luna but the player. Shanling M6 pro. Sounds damn nice out of the box.
> 
> ...



I was just asking about best sounding DAP, with a 2.5mm jack - and @majo123 said that the Shanling M6 Pro was getting some good reviews / recommendations.
Need something to replace my Onkyo DP-X1 (it's got a dead battery).
Where did you order your M6 Pro?


----------



## majo123

DBaldock9 said:


> I was just asking about best sounding DAP, with a 2.5mm jack - and @majo123 said that the Shanling M6 Pro was getting some good reviews / recommendations.
> Need something to replace my Onkyo DP-X1 (it's got a dead battery).
> Where did you order your M6 Pro?


It does look very nice ... green with envy.


----------



## Dsnuts

DBaldock9 said:


> I was just asking about best sounding DAP, with a 2.5mm jack - and @majo123 said that the Shanling M6 Pro was getting some good reviews / recommendations.
> Need something to replace my Onkyo DP-X1 (it's got a dead battery).
> Where did you order your M6 Pro?


 www.musicteck.com  I bought all my Shanlings from them actually.


majo123 said:


> It does look very nice ... green with envy.


 Sound has opened up within the last hour or so of playing with it. It is almost the same size as the Fiio M15 but lighter and since I got a case with it. IT will actually be portable. No way I am carrying around my M15. These are gonna give them fandangled AK players some competition me thinks.


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> www.musicteck.com  I bought all my Shanlings from them actually.
> Sound has opened up within the last hour or so of playing with it. It is almost the same size as the Fiio M15 but lighter and since I got a case with it. IT will actually be portable. No way I am carrying around my M15. These are gonna give them fandangled AK players some competition me thinks.


How would you compare it with the DX160?


----------



## Dsnuts

Too early to say but it is playing on a similar level to my Fiio M15 more so than the DX160. I think for the money the DX160s are hard to beat for sheer sonics but Shanling M6 pro is playing at a different level. It has the widest stage of any of the Shanling players I own that is for certain. It seems to be tuned a bit more like the Shanling M3s more so than the M5s which is not a bad thing. Just supremely refined. Very silent background. Spacious, fluid, smooth, dynamic, tonality is spot on. The more I was listening to it I can hear the sonics expanding within a matter of an hour. 

I am a firm believer of hardware burn in especially when there are 8 op amps involved. So it will be interesting to see how good this will get. Playing music for a good part of a week should do the trick. I will post some thoughts once I get used to the player. Will test out a few things and see how it is. I just got a google play add on from Shanling. Will have to try that. Love having this level of sonics on the go.


----------



## majo123

Dsnuts said:


> Too early to say but it is playing on a similar level to my Fiio M15 more so than the DX160. I think for the money the DX160s are hard to beat for sheer sonics but Shanling M6 pro is playing at a different level. It has the widest stage of any of the Shanling players I own that is for certain. It seems to be tuned a bit more like the Shanling M3s more so than the M5s which is not a bad thing. Just supremely refined. Very silent background. Spacious, fluid, smooth, dynamic, tonality is spot on. The more I was listening to it I can hear the sonics expanding within a matter of an hour.
> 
> I am a firm believer of hardware burn in especially when there are 8 op amps involved. So it will be interesting to see how good this will get. Playing music for a good part of a week should do the trick. I will post some thoughts once I get used to the player. Will test out a few things and see how it is. I just got a google play add on from Shanling. Will have to try that. Love having this level of sonics on the go.


Will be keeping eye out for your future thoughts.


----------



## shigzeo

I had the Roxanne Aion in my studio for a few days and decided to write about it. It sounds great, but I can't get it to fit well at all. In fact, it sounds really good. I also love the cable/fastener design.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> www.musicteck.com  I bought all my Shanlings from them actually.
> Sound has opened up within the last hour or so of playing with it. It is almost the same size as the Fiio M15 but lighter and since I got a case with it. IT will actually be portable. No way I am carrying around my M15. These are gonna give them fandangled AK players some competition me thinks.



Did the case also come from Musicteck?


----------



## jant71 (May 12, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> Next Ch-fi driver candidate: vibranium ceramic coated nano-Particle adamantium moving coils with triple cavity 1.95 flux rating.
> 
> Shouer Tape advertised to have low voltage electrostatic driver when in fact it was off the shelf magnetostatic driver by Earbridge.
> 
> So basically Liquid (Silicone Kevlar) Driver means Liquid (Crystal Polymer) Driver worded differently to stand out from the rest.



Well the Shuoer thing was something different with the name. Magnetostat driver is quite good and no reason not to use the name as low volt electrostat is not more impressive and not even accurate. We know it does not meet the definition of an electrostat. Noble calls it an "active balanced magnetic" driver so again I think they can't use the term magnetostat instead of trying making things sound better.

The new Shouer could indeed be something never used before so they are more honest in this case. Of course trying to make it sound good but only yet another slight variation. Tons of slight carbon coating and even Be applications and in this case perhaps a slightly different LCP so not exactly the same as in Sony or others.

On Head-fi though we should all be above that and know that the whole driver construction design and tuning is the most important. The diaphragm material only contributes somewhat to the sound character but is far from the whole driver. A driver can sound good regardless of coating or diaphram material but a diaphragm alone can't make a bad driver sound good. Nice to know what is in there as we might have preferences. I have a titanium preference over the years with Koss, my Sony CD's with evaporated titanium coated, Cresyn, Goldring, and now my most recent Simgot TW and Elecom(which is already on my top 5 all time favorite in-ear dynamic driver list). So, I think that trying to stand out marketing is more for the masses. Many Head-fiers love the new toy syndrome or suffer from grass is always greener syndrome and also can't resist the curiosity and feed the need of hobby so they don't even need that marketing. They just want to try a new Shuoer or a new DUNU or whatever. Not stopping people from buying the ISN D10 which is only touted as "9mm dynamic driver"


----------



## Dsnuts

DBaldock9 said:


> Did the case also come from Musicteck?



Bought at the same time. Got confirmation the older M6 case fits as well. So I do notice one aspect I appreciate. Shanling M6 pro don't get hot if at all when playing. My M15 gets nice n toasty when playing. Again another reason why the M6 pro is more portable.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Bought at the same time. Got confirmation the older M6 case fits as well. So I do notice one aspect I appreciate. Shanling M6 pro don't get hot if at all when playing. My M15 gets nice n toasty when playing. Again another reason why the M6 pro is more portable.



I've seen several styles of M6 cases (at different prices) - so it's good to know that they will fit the M6 Pro.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 13, 2020)

So we finally see something new on the NiceHCK page.





Not so much in the budget realm but interesting. These modules supposedly changes up the tuning. The graph I was looking at seems to change up the treble end more similar to the LZ tuning nozzles more than actually drastically change the entire sound profile. In any case this seems to be a new company. Sold on NiceHCK web site.

It is good to see our friends at aliexpress starting to slowly get back to new designs and here we have a new hybrid. Will let you all know how this one is once I get em.


----------



## Dsnuts

When it rains it pours. So for your discerning eyes only. Penon is announcing a new IEM. 



*Penon ORB*

Balanced Armature+ Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm Detachable Audiophile IEMS


10mm dynamic driver Graphite fiber wire paper dome soft grainless vibrating membrane


Exclusive customization, brass is processed by precision lathe, the size is accurate to 0.1㎜, and the surface is specially treated to prevent oxidation. Compared with stamping parts, the cost is higher.


Brand: Penon


Model: ORB


Driver: Balanced Armature full frequency


Dynamic driver: 10mm


Impedance: 10 Ω @1khz


Sensitivity: 112 ± 3dB @1khz


Frequency response: 20hz-20Khz


Connector: 2Pin 0.78mm


Plug: 3.5mm Audio


Cable length: 1.2M







Looks like RP will be $259. Keeping the hybrid design simple one great full range BA and one high end 10mm dynamic. This is the next step up from Penon's own brand. This one is a good one to keep tabs on. If the Sphere is any indicator of how well these guys can tune. This one is going to be interesting. Stout sub bass with good balancing.


----------



## SciOC

And another.

TRI starlight.  4estat, 2 ba 1 DD.


----------



## moondowner

SciOC said:


> And another.
> 
> TRI starlight.  4estat, 2 ba 1 DD.



Was just about to mention the TRI Starlight as well. Probably coming from the same OEM that produces the ST7 and the Shuoer EJ07.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://penonaudio.com/ikko-oh7.html

Single dd for 950 usd....


----------



## Coyro

RikudouGoku said:


> https://penonaudio.com/ikko-oh7.html
> 
> Single dd for 950 usd....


They trying to live up to the model's name: *Oh*...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Coyro said:


> They trying to live up to the model's name: *Oh*...


sad that they spiked up the price so much after the Oh10.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1256943448764137472

looks like Tin hifi confirmed their electrostatic iem. Wonder why there are so many electrostats right now. We got the JQ hua jiang, the Tri starlight and now the Tin electrostat.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 13, 2020)

All the pent up qurantine time seems to have opened the flood gates. Lol.


----------



## jant71 (May 13, 2020)

Coyro said:


> They trying to live up to the model's name: *Oh*...





RikudouGoku said:


> sad that they spiked up the price so much after the Oh10.



The ikko OH(my wallet!)7. Interested if this will sell much esp. with the flowers which may be the biggest deterrent. Penon's latest listings with a $5,800 L&P and a $950 ikko. For a lot of people there is a "new normal" economically and it isn't a $6,750 player/earphone combo. It is kinda sad as so many want Chi-Fi to be the bang for buck stuff forcing the "western" brands into a new normal not becoming them with $1000 earphones and giving less than they could at more modest price levels,


----------



## audio123

ISN D10 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> So we finally see something new on the NiceHCK page.
> 
> 
> Not so much in the budget realm but interesting. These modules supposedly changes up the tuning. The graph I was looking at seems to change up the treble end more similar to the LZ tuning nozzles more than actually drastically change the entire sound profile. In any case this seems to be a new company. Sold on NiceHCK web site.
> ...



Anew is not a new company. I analyzed their previous model over a year ago right here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/anew-u1.23347/reviews#review-21517

I was betting on single dynamic drivers and I'm surprised that I'm now launching a hybrid... But, welcome to it. 

It's very curious the tuning change system, I hope it's robust and the changes are more substantial...

It seems to be cheaper here...

https://penonaudio.com/anew-x-one.html


----------



## DBaldock9

*OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
.
Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
.
*Can you name a set of $150 - $200 earphones that are a distinct & obvious upgrade in sound quality, over the LZ A4?*
.
*** What I mean by "upgrade in sound quality" - is even better low Bass, even more natural Midrange, even more clear & detailed Treble, and a big, accurately presented Sound Stage.  Since my high frequency hearing does drop off beyond ~14-KHz, I'm not too concerned with response anomalies beyond that.


----------



## KarmaPhala (May 13, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...



I have lz-a4, I auditioned isn h40 for half an hour, h40 is fat thick sound&fun, the sub bass rumbles, good hi freq extension, better mid than lz a4, easy to drive, definitely an upgrade. Cons definitely not for progressive death metal genre 😁😁😁


----------



## RikudouGoku

Toneking Lucifer: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/toneking-lucifer

single DD 170 usd


----------



## cqtek

DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...



I don't have the lz-a4, nor have I ever been able to prove it.
I have the ISN H40 and I love it, perhaps, in its range, it has the best bass range I've ever heard.
As a bass lover, the H40s leave me very satisfied in that respect. But, in both mids and highs, I have a weakness for the NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass. 
I reviewed both IEMS here and on my blog. In the H40 review, I compared them directly.
It will depend on your taste about the profile of each one. But I think you can't go wrong if you buy either of them.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h40.24083/reviews#item-review-23436

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...


The LZ A6 could be a great upgrade from the A4 (havent tried it) but it is just a bit over your budget (around 230 usd).


----------



## DBaldock9

RikudouGoku said:


> The LZ A6 could be a great upgrade from the A4 (havent tried it) but it is just a bit over your budget (around 230 usd).



I did ask about a specific comparison between the H40 and the A6 (when it was on sale for ~$200) - and several people here (or in the Audio Lounge thread) recommended the H40. 
. 
So, my question here was general - asking about _any_ earphone that's a significant upgrade, and still less than $200.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

DBaldock9 said:


> I did ask about a specific comparison between the H40 and the A6 (when it was on sale for ~$200) - and several people here (or in the Audio Lounge thread) recommended the H40.
> .
> So, my question here was general - asking about _any_ earphone that's a significant upgrade, and still less than $200.


It's a tad over budget, but the JVC FD01 with a simple, reversible mod is the best IEM for the money as far as I'm concerned. $225 on Drop. There's also the FDX1 which is essentially the same, but with the mod done already to two of the three nozzles. It's out of stock though, and $25 dollars more.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> I did ask about a specific comparison between the H40 and the A6 (when it was on sale for ~$200) - and several people here (or in the Audio Lounge thread) recommended the H40.
> .
> So, my question here was general - asking about _any_ earphone that's a significant upgrade, and still less than $200.


yeah I get that, hard for me to give you any accurate recommendations since I have no idea how the LZ A4 sounds like.

Tin Hifi P1 can be a great one if you can get it to fit and with proper amping (although might be wiser to wait for the P2)
Shuoer Tape is also nice if you can use eq to remove the 3,5khz peak


----------



## CesarBR

DBaldock9 said:


> I did ask about a specific comparison between the H40 and the A6 (when it was on sale for ~$200) - and several people here (or in the Audio Lounge thread) recommended the H40.
> .
> So, my question here was general - asking about _any_ earphone that's a significant upgrade, and still less than $200.



If you are into some in your face and really detailed highs, Shuoer Tape is a nice addition. It has that subbass that digs deep as the LZA4 and has bigger treble extension and quantity.

I'm a big fan of bright sets with deep sub bass so I like tape a lot. You may have to eq it a bit though to tame the 3.5khz peak. For me it's a good candidate.

But it's really hard to recommend anything that will stomp the LZA4 in this Budget... It's a hell of a good set especially for the money.


----------



## 1clearhead

DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...


Have you gave any thought on the LZ A6mini? Since your focusing on a certain price bracket these might be what you're looking for. And, you'll save money, too!


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Toneking Lucifer: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/toneking-lucifer
> 
> single DD 170 usd



"Warm, thick, and smooth" and...
*Tuned to be Balanced.*
This model features a smooth transition between the three frequencies. With it, you can feel the surge in bass, the thickness in mids and the details in highs. Sibilance is controlled and altered to a favorable level to present enough details without too harsh

Sounds like another ISN competitor. Also, just me. or are getting more and more away from the old Chi-Fi detail and treble pushing?




The green wood is quite handsome as well.


----------



## 1TrickPony

DBaldock9 said:


> I did ask about a specific comparison between the H40 and the A6 (when it was on sale for ~$200) - and several people here (or in the Audio Lounge thread) recommended the H40.
> .
> So, my question here was general - asking about _any_ earphone that's a significant upgrade, and still less than $200.



That's a high task bud. I doubt there's going to be anything that will sound similar to the LZ-A4 especially for the price range.  In fact,  I've made other purchases since and nothing comes close as to what it offers.

One suggestion would be the Cayin YB04 but that's like twice the price and has more of a totally neutral (read flat) bass. Smooth as a baby's butt though with some pretty good wide soundstage. 

I swear, they should re-release it with 2-pin connector and it'll be over for any competition in that price bracket. Fun enjoyable signature indeed! I'd get it for the third time for sure!


----------



## H T T

OpiateSkittles said:


> It's a tad over budget, but the JVC FD01 with a simple, reversible mod is the best IEM for the money as far as I'm concerned. $225 on Drop. There's also the FDX1 which is essentially the same, but with the mod done already to two of the three nozzles. It's out of stock though, and $25 dollars more.



The FD01 is not currently available on Drop. I am waiting for the FD01 or FDX1 to drop again.


----------



## DBaldock9

1clearhead said:


> Have you gave any thought on the LZ A6mini? Since your focusing on a certain price bracket these might be what you're looking for. And, you'll save money, too!



I remember reading that the LZ A6 is better than the LZ A4, at approximately $100 more.
Is the LZ A6 Mini discernibly better than the LZ A4?


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> I remember reading that the LZ A6 is better than the LZ A4, at approximately $100 more.
> Is the LZ A6 Mini discernibly better than the LZ A4?






Hopefully, someone that actually has both the A6 mini and A4 can confirm or deny this statement here.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

H T T said:


> The FD01 is not currently available on Drop. I am waiting for the FD01 or FDX1 to drop again.


Wow that must've just happened within the past couple of days. Whoops.


----------



## H T T (May 14, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> Wow that must've just happened within the past couple of days. Whoops.



Hopefully, JVC gets up and running soon. I am leaning toward the FDX1. I won’t be likely be able to mod the FD01. Close work and my eyes don’t go together!


----------



## Carlsan (May 15, 2020)

H T T said:


> The FD01 is not currently available on Drop. I am waiting for the FD01 or FDX1 to drop again.


Seems to be back up today.
Correction, that's the JVC HA-FW01


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like there are some good sales coming up on aliexpress (18th).

LZ A6 from 225 to 213 usd
LZ A6 mini from 63 to 54 usd
NiceHCK NX7 Pro from 98 to 85 usd
BQEYZ Spring 1 from 122 to 113 usd


----------



## H T T

Carlsan said:


> Seems to be back up today.
> Correction, that's the JVC HA-FW01


Let me know if you see the FDX1 back on drop. Much appreciated.


----------



## jibberish

H T T said:


> Let me know if you see the FDX1 back on drop. Much appreciated.


If you go here and click "Request" they'll email you when it's in stock https://drop.com/buy/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem


----------



## audio123 (May 15, 2020)

Currently testing ikko new flagship IEM, OH7 which uses a 10mm deposited nano-carbon dynamic driver. As the price suggests, the OH7 is a huge step up from the OH1 & OH10 with it boasting cleaner bass, more transparent midrange and greater extension. The clarity on the OH7 is superb and there is a very detailed presentation. Vocals are still clear and vivid albeit with a leaner presentation. Will run them in first and compare them with other single DD.







DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...


I can recommend ISN H40. The A6 Mini is better than A4 too. Cheers.


----------



## DBaldock9

audio123 said:


> ...
> I can recommend ISN H40. The A6 Mini is better than A4 too. Cheers.



Have you heard the NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass (single-DD) that @cqtek recommended - compared to the ISN H40?
They're about the same price at Penon ($199 and $195).


----------



## baskingshark (May 16, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like there are some good sales coming up on aliexpress (18th).
> 
> LZ A6 from 225 to 213 usd
> LZ A6 mini from 63 to 54 usd
> ...



Not bad, but not the cheapest I've seen them though, I think during the recent Aliexpress Anniversary sale, i saw the LZ A6 at $209 USD before coupons, LZ A6 Mini at $51 before coupons and BQEYZ Spring 1 at $102 before coupons. I was considering those 3 but decided to buy the TRI I3 instead, so I wrote down the prices in my laptop to compare.

There's gonna be a big summer sale in mid june on Aliexpress, so the prices and coupons then will probably be better than this small sale (if u can wait this one month hahaha).


----------



## audio123

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you heard the NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass (single-DD) that @cqtek recommended - compared to the ISN H40?
> They're about the same price at Penon ($199 and $195).


I have only heard the NS5 MKII, not the bass edition. Given how the H40 is very well received by many, I feel it is a safer recommendation. Cheers!


----------



## noobandroid

any "starter pack" est iem that i can try? I'm just curious on what est can be capable of


----------



## audio123

noobandroid said:


> any "starter pack" est iem that i can try? I'm just curious on what est can be capable of


Mofasest Trio. I rate it very highly.


----------



## noobandroid (May 16, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Mofasest Trio. I rate it very highly.


i just read it on your site, but its mmcx and i don't have balanced cable for it


----------



## beanGreen

James Shoegazer said:


> Thanks for this. Till this point just thought that my “rave” comments about the JQ 8+1 on the Chifi thread does not substantiate any proper review. I do hope to spend time learning to read graphs and give impressions from a more objective and comparative standpoint. I do have an arsenal of entry to mid-fi iems I could compare with (against the old 8+1) at my own pace if anyone is interested (PM)
> 
> Just for info: I think right now in their lineup, JQ audio has the 4+1, 8+1(v2) and their now available TOTL 6+2EST+1DD HuaJiang (I’ll just call it JQ HJ). Usually items exclusive on Taobao never get to see the daylight of promising international sales and I’m just very curious for reviews now since Linsoul introduced it.
> 
> That said, the 8+1(v1) had cured me of upgradetitis for quite a while now...and I do prefer it over S8F


How the heck do you even get a hold of a JQ 8+1? In my desperate digging to decide whether I'm going to get an S8F/Z, FH7, or Thieaudio L9, the JQ set keeps popping up like some mythical ghost in the head-fi machine lol. 

Where are they and what are they like? Have you been able to compare them to the L9? Are they even reeeeeal???


----------



## audio123

noobandroid said:


> i just read it on your site, but its mmcx and i don't have balanced cable for it


It comes with 2 pins 0.78mm now. The set that I reviewed uses MMCX unfortunately.


----------



## noobandroid

audio123 said:


> It comes with 2 pins 0.78mm now. The set that I reviewed uses MMCX unfortunately.


i dunno.. for that price and no third party opinions, its a wild bet


----------



## audio123 (May 16, 2020)

noobandroid said:


> i dunno.. for that price and no third party opinions, its a wild bet


If you are on Facebook, be sure to check out this group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/audiokerehore, many impressions on Trio after my recommendation.
For anyone interested, here is my complete review of the Mofasest Trio.


----------



## noobandroid

audio123 said:


> If you are on Facebook, be sure to check out this group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/audiokerehore, many impressions on Trio after my recommendation.


so.. u indonesian eh?


----------



## audio123

noobandroid said:


> so.. u indonesian eh?


Yes.


----------



## mochill

Took 2 month and 2 days to get to me from Japan


----------



## Dsnuts

When did he become a dummy model?


----------



## MrDelicious

mochill said:


> Took 2 month and 2 days to get to me from Japan


FInally I can listen to all my recordings of 59000Hz sine waves.


----------



## mochill

This is nice


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my in-depth review about the Audio-GD Master 19!! It is end-game stuff, but for upper midrange price, and you'll probably grow to love it as much as I do after giving it a listen, regardless of your headphones, because this can drive pretty much anything you throw at it. Even works amazingly well as a preamp for high-end systems!


https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/unexpected-winner-audio-gd-master-19.html









ALSO, 



I made a video review about HIFIMAN Deva, a Headphone that can work both as wired, and wireless, it has Bluetooth 5.0, aptX, LDAC, and it's bluetooth module can also work as a USB DAC. It is better than Sundara, which has been a long time favorite of mine. Even better, I added a bit of comparison and pairing in my video, and with the usual sass and memes, to make for a fun to watch video!


----------



## Morgainz

What would you guys recommend for iems under $200 ($250CAD), detail oriented/neutral but not lacking supportive bass? (I'm not a basshead but I like something to be there, you know?) I've been eyeing up the tin t4 (~$125 CAD) and moondrop starfield (~$150CAD) but I want to make sure there isn't anything else I should consider. (I know both are well under my budget and if they weren't both quite so over $100CAD I would just get them both)

I mainly listen to new jazz and alternative pop ? (Alternative pop being like twenty one pilots and Mumford and sons kind of thing)

Thanks!!


----------



## Pro-Jules

My discovery is the Pure Digital Drive tech that Audia Technica uses in 3 of its headphones. 

The d/a conversion from 96K 24 bit takes place in the speaker driver  (not in an amp before the speakers) 

it sounds amazing. It’s very “fast” good with transients and also sub bass / HF delivery.

I connect mine via 96k 24bit usb out from my Mackbook Pro.

read up on it here. You need to feed them hi res digital signal via its usb cable to get the magic.

read up on the tech here. It’s unique.

https://blog.audio-technica.com/technology-behind-ath-dsr7bt-ath-dsr9bt-headphones/


----------



## moondowner

TRN just teased the VX on Twitter, looks like a successor of the V90, with even more BAs.. 

https://twitter.com/store_trn/status/1261545755900141573?s=20


----------



## robervaul

moondowner said:


> TRN just teased the VX on Twitter, looks like a successor of the V90, with even more BAs..
> 
> https://twitter.com/store_trn/status/1261545755900141573?s=20



A clear RAI PENTA copycat lol


----------



## audio123

Dunu DK-2001 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## baskingshark (May 16, 2020)

Morgainz said:


> What would you guys recommend for iems under $200 ($250CAD), detail oriented/neutral but not lacking supportive bass? (I'm not a basshead but I like something to be there, you know?) I've been eyeing up the tin t4 (~$125 CAD) and moondrop starfield (~$150CAD) but I want to make sure there isn't anything else I should consider. (I know both are well under my budget and if they weren't both quite so over $100CAD I would just get them both)
> 
> I mainly listen to new jazz and alternative pop ? (Alternative pop being like twenty one pilots and Mumford and sons kind of thing)
> 
> Thanks!!



U can read about the TRI I3, sub $150 usually. I can summarize it as such: Sumo-sized Shells, Silky Smooth Sublime Symphonia, Speaker-like Soundstage, Subdued Sparkle.

On a serious note, I think if fufills most of your criteria except it is not the most detailed at the midfi CHIFI price range, but it is very smooth and non fatiguing as such. It is a Planar + DD + BA tribid, mild U shaped, with the lush planar mids being its strongest suit. Bass is not at basshead levels nor bass lite, but very accurate and tight with moderate subbass rumble. It needs amping to scale to its optimal performance though, as the planars inside are quite power hungry.

The shells are one of the largest I've ever seen in an IEM, but it fits my average sized ears with no discomfort, though it probably cannot be used to sleep on. But this huge shell gives the TRI I3 quite a holographic soundstage at its price range.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## mochill

What about the etymotic er2xr


----------



## DBaldock9

mochill said:


> What about the etymotic er2xr



I like mine!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://penonaudio.com/rose-qt7-pro.html

1dd + 1ba = 129 usd


----------



## jant71

robervaul said:


> A clear RAI PENTA copycat lol



Let's see...




and



Penta is not green, not two-pin, not the same shape or seashell housing design, doesn't have the same number of drivers. Yes, a clear copy  Sure your not thinking of something else??


----------



## Dsnuts (May 17, 2020)

Tip modding 102. You all know how I love to dink around with tips. Today was a great day because I just discovered how to make a better double flange tip with minimum effort. Well you need the right tips to do this little mod.

A bit of a back story. Love my new Luna. Goes without saying this earphone has been a freak of audio nature for me and I have been obsessing over it the entire time I have been enjoying it. The Luna is much smaller in person than what the pictures would indicate. Being physically a smaller earphone. Relatively the size of your average ear bud with no foams basically. Tips are of the utmost important aspect of getting a good sound. Well this applies for all earphones but most certainly the Luna. It is literally the difference of getting great sub bass to treble response and that is crucial.

This morning I had a bit of an epiphany and a serious Ah ha! moment. Luna comes with all sorts of tips but I have been using my Azla Sendafit tips with great results. But again due to the fairly small size of the phones the nozzle ends up being a tad short in relation to how they fit in my ears. So I started messing around with double flange tips when I discovered my long lost Sennheiser double flange tip. But for some reason it had another tip on top of it.

Hence my Ah ha moment.!! So check out these pics. This is what I did.  What your gonna see are two examples of this double flange tip mod.
First the whirl wind tips I got a while back. Been collecting dust. Stupid design in that it has the widest opening of just about any tip but is so damn short it is useless. A lot of earphone stems end up being flush against the mouth or past it making these useless. And the well regarded Symbio W peeled of course. That is crucial that you take your foam out if you have them in the Symbio W tip here.

So as you can see this second step is to fold up the cap part of the smaller symbio. Well you dont have to do this but I did it to show you what I am about to do here.



AS you all can see what I am doing here. Basically piggy backing the tips. So them Whirl wind tips are now useful infact this mod requires the widest bored tip you got.



Wha la!! So what does elongating your tip do. Well you tell me. How many times have you wondered what it would be like to elongate your earphone stem. Not only does this work but it has an added effect of widening the stage a touch a much more effective double flange but better. I hate that double flange and even triple flange tips get very narrow for the top part of the cap. This way you can piggy back your favorite tips with varying effects but mostly for the positive.

Here is another example. This mod works even better with a soft Sennheiser double flange. See how wide the nozzle is. It is ideal for this mod. And the tip next to it is a Sendafit Azla tip. Ya I am about to make a double flange with a wide mouth Azla tip.


Here you go.

This is the tip I am using my Luna actually. Both these made tips works well but the wide mouth Azla gives me a horn effect in my ear. My Luna sounds better than it ever has with this mod. I am sure you guys own a few earphones you wished the stem was a bit longer. Here is how you make an easy mod to remedy that situation. Give it a go. You can thank me later.


----------



## jibberish

Dsnuts said:


> Tip modding 102. You all know how I love to dink around with tips. Today was a great day because I just discovered how to make a better double flange tip with minimum effort. Well you need the right tips to do this little mod.
> 
> A bit of a back story. Love my new Luna. Goes without saying this earphone has been a freak of audio nature for me and I have been obsessing over it the entire time I have been enjoying it. The Luna is much smaller in person than what the pictures would indicate. Being physically a smaller earphone. Relatively the size of your average ear bud with no foams basically. Tips are of the utmost important aspect of getting a good sound. Well this applies for all earphones but most certainly the Luna. It is literally the difference of getting great sub bass to treble response and that is crucial.
> 
> ...


Clever. I happen to have both of those tips sitting on my desk, the stacked tips seem to fit me pretty well on the notoriously short nozzled Tanchjim Oxygen.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dunu caters to the Asian market more than the western market so their earphones are a bit on the smaller size which ends up fitting more people so I suppose it is wise. Both the Dk2001 and my Luna have a short stem on them. With this mod both earphones fit my ears more proper and not to mention they both sound better. 

You guys can try different tips as long as the base tip has a wide mouth. Which is key. Again the Whirl wind tips come handy for once. I might have to buy more Sennheiser double flange tips so I can try this mod on more of my earphones. It works great. Fit snug and best of all sound has improvement for both of the tips I made. 

My Luna sound more spacious with even better layering, better sound separation as well, a bit wider stage with better dynamics. Vocals sound spectacular on the Luna but now even better. Give it a go with what you have. It will surprise you.


----------



## willywill

mochill said:


> Took 2 month and 2 days to get to me from Japan


You like them so far, what are they aiming in terms of sound


----------



## mochill

willywill said:


> You like them so far, what are they aiming in terms of sound


Smooth and fun


----------



## rggz

This "western market" bigger ears and "asian market" smaller IEMs is so dumb. I think audioreviews started with this claim and some people for whatever reason started parroting it and honestly it's funny, especially when you have products like Xelento and IE800 made by Germans LOL.


----------



## mochill

#Aliexpress Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZfqnqR


----------



## Dsnuts (May 17, 2020)

rggz said:


> This "western market" bigger ears and "asian market" smaller IEMs is so dumb. I think audioreviews started with this claim and some people for whatever reason started parroting it and honestly it's funny, especially when you have products like Xelento and IE800 made by Germans LOL.



Agreed. However I was told this by Dunu just so you know. So not so dumb. I have owned plenty of larger Chinese made IEMs, your more right than wrong but I think in general it is better to make smaller shelled IEMs for universal purposes vs making a large one. Just makes a lot of sense.


----------



## tgx78

Damn Moondrop needs to scale down their IEM sizes and cater small Asian ears!


----------



## superuser1

tgx78 said:


> Damn Moondrop needs to scale down their IEM sizes and cater small Asian ears!


They have big ears in Sichuan


----------



## SciOC

I'm still holding my breath for kz to make EXTRA large Starline tips!  I'd be so happy if that happened, it's ridiculous to even think about it....

I'd immediately order 20+ sets.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> I'm still holding my breath for kz to make EXTRA large Starline tips!  I'd be so happy if that happened, it's ridiculous to even think about it....
> 
> I'd immediately order 20+ sets.



Azla sedna L size 14mm ?


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> I'm still holding my breath for kz to make EXTRA large Starline tips!  I'd be so happy if that happened, it's ridiculous to even think about it....
> 
> I'd immediately order 20+ sets.



I orderd what was suppose to be large of these. Only to get a bunch of mediums. When I contacted the vendor about it. They sent me a large. And the large is no different than the mediums. I don't know if large actually exist in these.


----------



## Dsnuts

DynamicEars said:


> Azla sedna L size 14mm ?







Same size as the large for Spiral dots.


----------



## jant71

They just need to make Earfit long. Normal and short but should have long as well.


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> They just need to make Earfit long. Normal and short but should have long as well.



The normal one actually is longer than other normal eartips, and they have short that similar to spiral dot nozzle length. So basically they have long and short but dont have "normal"


----------



## audio123 (May 18, 2020)

Anew X-One Review. Very clean & focused sound.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html

Anyone dare to get it


----------



## jant71 (May 18, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> The normal one actually is longer than other normal eartips, and they have short that similar to spiral dot nozzle length. So basically they have long and short but dont have "normal"






Normal, even they call it that. 10mm is not short but it is also not really long just longer than their own "short" and JVC and other short tips. I called it normal cause they do but medium might be better.


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> Anyone dare to get it



"During the research and development, we invited 20 senior audiophiles to preview its sound. They all think the sound quality of this earphone is great, and they recommend a retail price of $70."
I mean, I'm not a fan of long winded, rambling reviews, but there's gotta be some middle ground.


----------



## scottsays (May 18, 2020)

Just put in an order for the
*SHUOER SOLOIST*

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/shuoer-soloist


----------



## jant71

scottsays said:


> Just put in an order for the
> *SHUOER SOLOIST*
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/shuoer-soloist



Hope you like it better than BGGAR HBB did.


----------



## Dsnuts

tgx78 said:


> Damn Moondrop needs to scale down their IEM sizes and cater small Asian ears!



How you liking your Blessing 2?


----------



## Luke Skywalker

shigzeo said:


> I had the Roxanne Aion in my studio for a few days and decided to write about it. It sounds great, but I can't get it to fit well at all. In fact, it sounds really good. I also love the cable/fastener design.



Have you heard the Lola? How do they compare?


----------



## tgx78 (May 18, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> How you liking your Blessing 2?


 
Love it! At first I thought it was somewhat boring sound but it grew on me immensely. I was so used to V-shaped IEMs and needed a reset.


----------



## scottsays

jant71 said:


> Hope you like it better than BGGAR HBB did.



I could not find any reviews and figured I would give it a shot. I was looking at the 
*ThieAudio Voyager3 *
But Amazon has the delivery date Aug 5--Sept 7. The Soloist Arrives: July 8 - 29  according to Amazon--
IF I do not like them I will return and go with the V3-----and still have to wait.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was like that as well. It is the type of sound that grows on a person more so than gives a wow at first. I am glad I got them as a part of my line up. I got word the S8 has slight enhancements but is more or less identical to the Blessing 2 tuning wise. Which means value goes to the Blessing 2.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> I was like that as well. It is the type of sound that grows on a person more so than gives a wow at first. I am glad I got them as a part of my line up. I got word the S8 has slight enhancements but is more or less identical to the Blessing 2 tuning wise. Which means value goes to the Blessing 2.



Yep even Crinacle said "Very, very solid IEM overall. Probably belongs in the same conversation as the S8"
Blessing for bargain hunters I guess


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I orderd what was suppose to be large of these. Only to get a bunch of mediums. When I contacted the vendor about it. They sent me a large. And the large is no different than the mediums. I don't know if large actually exist in these.


They do, I always get the SML sets of these and the mediums are a tiny bit smaller than large but slide/fall out of my ears a lot easier.  

Unless you have a medium and a large side by side it can be very hard to tell the difference though....  I know a lot of people get them from the ebay seller in bulk but I always just tack a few sets on to my Ali orders usually as filter items for Ali coupons.  But the large is not larger than the medium by enough IMO.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is what I mean. That vendor on ebay told me it was Large. The large is not any different than the mediums. Lol. It is barely noticeable. It goes from something like 12.5mm to 13mm. I cant tell the difference between the two sizes in my ears if at all.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted my in-depth review of the Ananda Bluetooth as well!  

This is a really interesting headphone, because it is what I can safely call the best bluetooth headphone out there at this moment. Nothing is perfect, and neither is this one, but I'm really happy with it, and I even use it portably pretty often. I'm not sure, from the faces of the people around me, if they really appreciate me sharing my music, or not... 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/bt-magnifique-hifiman-ananda-bt.html


----------



## audio123

For those interested, here is a size comparison between Anew U1 & X-One. The X-One has bigger shells and fit is more snug.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> Anyone dare to get it



I asked NiceHCK about this lucky bag, they confirm it is a brand new release and not an old stock and it is a 1 BA set.

Beyond that, they didn't wanna give any more details on FR, whether cable is detachable and design/pictures.

Hmm, I never found good bass quantity in a 1 BA set so far.


----------



## crabdog

scottsays said:


> I could not find any reviews and figured I would give it a shot. I was looking at the
> *ThieAudio Voyager3 *
> But Amazon has the delivery date Aug 5--Sept 7. The Soloist Arrives: July 8 - 29  according to Amazon--
> IF I do not like them I will return and go with the V3-----and still have to wait.


FWIW, I think the Legacy 3 sounds better and costs less. My full review should be done in a couple of days.


----------



## scottsays

crabdog said:


> FWIW, I think the Legacy 3 sounds better and costs less. My full review should be done in a couple of days.


Thanks for your input--I canceled my order for the Soloist from amazon after seeing the Bad Guy Good Audio Review-   


Looks good on paper but the review made me change my mind. I want the Voyager 3 but the delivery time is sooo long. Do you know if the Legacy 3  is as good, would you recommend the L3 as just as good as the V3? Thanks for the input


----------



## scottsays

crabdog said:


> FWIW, I think the Legacy 3 sounds better and costs less. My full review should be done in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Also--THANK YOU for your reviews! I am subscribed to your website and appreciate your input and work.


----------



## crabdog

scottsays said:


> Thanks for your input--I canceled my order for the Soloist from amazon after seeing the Bad Guy Good Audio Review-
> 
> 
> Looks good on paper but the review made me change my mind. I want the Voyager 3 but the delivery time is sooo long. Do you know if the Legacy 3  is as good, would you recommend the L3 as just as good as the V3? Thanks for the input



The L3 sounds more natural to me. Plus, I prefer DD bass, even though the L3 has a fairly light bass in terms of quantity. Keep in mind my L3 is a custom version so the tuning may differ from the universal model.


----------



## SciOC

Anyone hear anything about the new TRN VX yet?
Based on the specs (6ba+1dd) and FR graph it looks like the V-90 on steroids....


----------



## Dsnuts

So Aliexpress sale going on. Looks like another opportunity to pick up some phones and some cables. Been recommending the NiceHCK DB3 to coworkers that want a good sounding cheapo. $15.76.. So cheap Lol. Great for working out. Will post some decent deals when I come accross them.


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> Anyone hear anything about the new TRN VX yet?
> Based on the specs (6ba+1dd) and FR graph it looks like the V-90 on steroids....



These look good. Might have to boot for a pair.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

rggz said:


> This "western market" bigger ears and "asian market" smaller IEMs is so dumb. I think audioreviews started with this claim and some people for whatever reason started parroting it and honestly it's funny, especially when you have products like Xelento and IE800 made by Germans LOL.





Dsnuts said:


> Agreed. However I was told this by Dunu just so you know. So not so dumb. I have owned plenty of larger Chinese made IEMs, your more right than wrong but I think in general it is better to make smaller shelled IEMs for universal purposes vs making a large one. Just makes a lot of sense.



Perhaps it was we who were not so clear about this, so apologies to @Dsnuts . In various studies on ear anatomy, it's true that there's no clear statistical correlation between the absolute size and depth of the concha and the external acoustic meatus, relative to race. There is some correlation with respect to gender, but these differences have not been fully fleshed out. However, from empirical observation, we noticed a clear predilection for larger size ear tips at our US and European audio shows, compared to the spread at Asian audio shows. Thus, our design philosophy has simply been to design to be as compact as possible, so that our products fit as many ears as possible. Specifically regarding LUNA, we've noticed a consistent trend of people opting for one size larger than what they usually use, so much so that we had to borrow the new extra large size SpinFits from the booth next door, and this may be specific to the fit that LUNA's particular shape requires. However, with our new products, which are all-BA based, future multi-BA offerings may make it impossible for us to make things as compact as they are on the LUNA, though we will always try to make our products as small as possible.


----------



## scottsays (May 19, 2020)

TRN VX  7 drivers for $ 72.80! Man....I am with you on this one---gonna order and check these out. Ridiculous price.

https://hifigo.com/products/trn-vx-...ds-in-ear-monitor-iems?variant=32005080809521


----------



## H T T (May 19, 2020)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Perhaps it was we who were not so clear about this, so apologies to @Dsnuts . In various studies on ear anatomy, it's true that there's no clear statistical correlation between the absolute size and depth of the concha and the external acoustic meatus, relative to race. There is some correlation with respect to gender, but these differences have not been fully fleshed out. However, from empirical observation, we noticed a clear predilection for larger size ear tips at our US and European audio shows, compared to the spread at Asian audio shows. Thus, our design philosophy has simply been to design to be as compact as possible, so that our products fit as many ears as possible. Specifically regarding LUNA, we've noticed a consistent trend of people opting for one size larger than what they usually use, so much so that we had to borrow the new extra large size SpinFits from the booth next door, and this may be specific to the fit that LUNA's particular shape requires. However, with our new products, which are all-BA based, future multi-BA offerings may make it impossible for us to make things as compact as they are on the LUNA, though we will always try to make our products as small as possible.



Strangely enough, I am using smaller tips than usual on my DK2001.

About those new all-BA offerings... Please be so kind to as tell us more:

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-studio-series-latest-iem-series


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> I asked NiceHCK about this lucky bag, they confirm it is a brand new release and not an old stock and it is a 1 BA set.
> 
> Beyond that, they didn't wanna give any more details on FR, whether cable is detachable and design/pictures.
> 
> Hmm, I never found good bass quantity in a 1 BA set so far.


Unless it was using a sonion ba maybe ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Unless it was using a sonion ba maybe ?


I would expect that they would say if it was a knowles or sonion BA so they can market it more.


----------



## scottsays

H T T said:


> Strangely enough, I am using smaller tips than usual on my DK2001.
> 
> About those new all-BA offerings... Please be so kind to as tell us more:
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-studio-series-latest-iem-series



I am very interested in the  
*DUNU Studio SA6  

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-studio-series-latest-iem-series*


$ 129 for the SA 3--hopefully the 6 will be $ 249 or so-----


----------



## jant71

scottsays said:


> I am very interested in the
> *DUNU Studio SA6
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-studio-series-latest-iem-series*
> ...



Probably double that. Based on a facebook response that the SA6 Cable is about the value of the HULK cable. "Pampered", handmade shells, wood faceplates, etc. Doesn't sound budget. If that DUNU response is accurate that they value the cable it comes with as already above $249 then $249 isn't gonna be likely.


----------



## scottsays

jant71 said:


> Probably double that. Based on a facebook response that the SA6 Cable is about the value of the HULK cable. "Pampered", handmade shells, wood faceplates, etc. Doesn't sound budget. If that DUNU response is accurate that they value the cable it comes with as already above $249 then $249 isn't gonna be likely.




Maybe $ 129 for the SA3 is the way to go then.Did not see that detail about the cable--thanks!


----------



## jant71

scottsays said:


> Maybe $ 129 for the SA3 is the way to go then.Did not see that detail about the cable--thanks!



Yep, no mention of the price of it but did see that on the facebook comments...




Was thinking the SA3 with a better cable might have very good potential. Handsome and Knowles sounds good but $129 sounds like a typical stock cable. Which Knowles would be nice to know but tough for Dunu to give that price and imagine it having a cable that couldn't be improved upon.


----------



## scottsays

jant71 said:


> Yep, no mention of the price of it but did see that on the facebook comments...
> 
> Was thinking the SA3 with a better cable might have very good potential. Handsome and Knowles sounds good but $129 sounds like a typical stock cable. Which Knowles would be nice to know but tough for Dunu to give that price and imagine it having a cable that couldn't be improved upon.


I keep telling myself--NO MORE audio equipment!---and just cannot resist. The technology and quality is getting better and the prices are ridiculously low for what is produced.5 years ago we could not get a 3 BA iem for $ 129----not at the quality that the Dunu will be. So many incredible products at amazing prices---so hard to chose what to get--too many choices and it only gets more difficult with the incredible gear being developed  and constantly rolled out.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the green on order will let you all know how it is. Looks like fun sounding earphone.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Got the green on order will let you all know how it is. Looks like fun sounding earphone.


I look forward to you receiving them and your impressions. I've also got a green set in my cart, but not hitting the buy button till I read a few reviews first. Besides, I'm still waiting for my Urbanfun ISSO14 to come that I ordered in March AE birthday sale. I make it a point to never buy anything else until I have at least had a chance to play with the last new toy I ordered. It's damn hard though in this case. Those green shells on the TRN look dope!


----------



## Dsnuts

Never owned a TRN earphone so why not. I give everyone a shot. Astounding how many drivers you can get stuffed in a shell for less than a $100 spot now a days. I am not expecting top flight sound but hey I am open minded. Looks like a W Fr. Should be a fun tuned iem. Sub bass should be stout. Looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Never owned a TRN earphone so why not. I give everyone a shot. Astounding how many drivers you can get stuffed in a shell for less than a $100 spot now a days. I am not expecting top flight sound but hey I am open minded. Looks like a W Fr. Should be a fun tuned iem. Sub bass should be stout. Looking forward to hearing them.


I'm the same...never owned a TRN either. I've been on the fence on getting the KZ ZSX because I love my KZ ZS10 PRO so much and want to keep that signature, but keep reading that the ZSX is a side grade to the ZS10 PRO. The V90 looked like a contender but I have held off on that too. Really curious now about this VX though. Six BA's, 1 DD, a gorgeous metal shell, and a detachable 2 pin cable; all for less than $100. Specs wise, it's ticking a whole lotta boxes for me. I'll wait for a few reviews first though, before I commit.


----------



## DynamicEars

L


Dsnuts said:


> Got the green on order will let you all know how it is. Looks like fun sounding earphone.





Dsnuts said:


> Never owned a TRN earphone so why not. I give everyone a shot. Astounding how many drivers you can get stuffed in a shell for less than a $100 spot now a days. I am not expecting top flight sound but hey I am open minded. Looks like a W Fr. Should be a fun tuned iem. Sub bass should be stout. Looking forward to hearing them.



If They are going typical house signature TRN V series, they will be V signature. The last V90 is deep V signature with big rumble subbass and aggressive lower trebles (full sounding on 2,4,6,8 khz) but they dont go too harsh, trebles are crispy but smooth, in borderline i would say.

Cant wait for your impressions, especially head to head with NX7 pro.


----------



## psu85dave

jant71 said:


> Probably double that. Based on a facebook response that the SA6 Cable is about the value of the HULK cable. "Pampered", handmade shells, wood faceplates, etc. Doesn't sound budget. If that DUNU response is accurate that they value the cable it comes with as already above $249 then $249 isn't gonna be likely.



I read that differently. I know they say the "Blanche" cable that is priced similar to Hulk doesn't come with the SA3, but that doesn't necessarily mean it comes with the SA6. In fact, the photo of the SA6 doesn't show a cable.  So $249 may not be out of the question.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> These look good. Might have to boot for a pair.


I'm thinking the same thing.  Not a lot has tempted me lately.  The design of these is brute strength chifi glory.  3  identical BAs for mids, 3 identical for highs, and a strong magnetic in the 10mm DD.  Should be a competitor and super easy to drive....


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

@H T T @jant71 @scottsays  Sorry didn't mean to derail the free-flowing conversation here. We'll make an announcement in the sponsor area some time soon. Until then, PM us.


----------



## baskingshark

Some new Aliexpress IEM and headphones I saw while browsing:

*Rose QT7 Pro 2:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045269028.html

$129 USD
2BA + 1DD










*Mr Zhou DD IEM:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001026397078.html

$90
Single DD I think
Looks like a spawn of the BLON BL-03 and Semkarch SKC CNT1 and LZ A5 with some wings LOL.













*HarmonicDyne Helios 50mm*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001038643141.html

$179 USD
Huge! I hope size does matter when it comes to the bass response.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> *Mr Zhou DD IEM:*
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001026397078.html
> 
> $90
> ...


Inspired by the Classical Gardens of Suzhou, from the Northern Song to the late Qing dynasties (11th-19th century) which are a group of gardens in Suzhou region, Jiangsu province, China, which have been added to the UNESCO World Heritage List.


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> Took 2 month and 2 days to get to me from Japan


Can they be found on taobao?


----------



## superuser1

1clearhead said:


> Can they be found on taobao?


I tried looking but couldn't find it.. if you do please share the link. Thanks a lot


----------



## baskingshark (May 20, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> Inspired by the Classical Gardens of Suzhou, from the Northern Song to the late Qing dynasties (11th-19th century) which are a group of gardens in Suzhou region, Jiangsu province, China, which have been added to the UNESCO World Heritage List.



Looks like this brand is trying to put its own motto on its box like our favourite "Driams" (?dreams) like the BLON box. It can't beat the Oppoty (?opportunity) hypertrain though.


----------



## 1clearhead

superuser1 said:


> I tried looking but couldn't find it.. if you do please share the link. Thanks a lot


Can't find it, either!


----------



## assassin10000

You guys probably won't, it is a Japanese brand. Try amazon japan?


----------



## 1clearhead

Can anyone else, by any chance, find an IEM on taobao with the frequency range of 5hz ~ 70khz? I would like to try to purchase one to see if this holds true. Anyone one is welcomed to send me links. ...I've seen them on Aliexpress, but only one on taobao.


----------



## MrDelicious

1clearhead said:


> Can anyone else, by any chance, find an IEM on taobao with the frequency range of 5hz ~ 70khz? I would like to try to purchase one to see if this holds true. Anyone one is welcomed to send me links. ...I've seen them on Aliexpress, but only one on taobao.


What possible utility would there be for range like that?


----------



## 1clearhead (May 22, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> What possible utility would there be for range like that?


Sony might have such unit, but it's hard to believe we can even hear near half of that range. I'm just curious to purchase such IEM just for fun.


----------



## activatorfly

Hi all, I've ordered the TRN VX 6BA+1DD - hence, I'll be reviewing them soon. They cost: US $72.80... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001053776685.html
AK Audio Store also has additional new discounted products valid this month:
KZ Z1 US $28  /  TRN VX US $55  /  CVJ CSN US $49...Cheers!


----------



## MrDelicious

1clearhead said:


> Sony might have such unit, but it's hard to believe we can even hear near half of that range. I'm just curious to purchase such IEM just or fun.


The upper limits of human hearing are around 20kHz but depending on your age it will be well below that. I also don't know if there is a set standard on how the range can be marketed since the volume will not be linear throughout, ie. is it truely 5Hz - 70kHz if the signal drops below audible volume at any point?


----------



## shigzeo

Luke Skywalker said:


> Have you heard the Lola? How do they compare?


I heard it a a while ago, but not recently enough to give the two a run down. Neither did I have RoxanneAion long enough.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this post is for headphone guys. I know it has been a while since I splurged a bit on a headphone but this deal needs to be posted about. They have 3 left so I thought I would post the deal here. My favorite can for a while has been my Beyer DT1990 pros. Any of you guys want one of the best bang for buck headphones in the market. I highly recommend trying out the DT1990 pro. Today I saw a deal for the brother of my fave can the Beyer Amiron Home. The open version of the Beyer trifecta DT1770, DT1990, Amiron.  The deal is so good I had to get it. Usually goes for $600 and I can vouch for their value. The sonics of these cans are amazing. $375 today using a code on newegg. https://www.newegg.com/black-beyerd...on_home-_-26-380-026-_-Product&quicklink=true  If you have the means. Jump on this deal before selling out. Let me put it this way these are hard to come by used at this price.


----------



## chinerino

Hey I just created an audio website for reviews and I just did a review on the Moondrop KXXs, FiiO FH1s and the BLON-03! take a look!
Link: https://www.perrivanaudio.com/


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am not a 100% certain if these are included but. These pics show bonus items in the package. 
Fiio A5 amp, Fiio interconnect and a slappa case? If I get these items with this deal. Wow!


----------



## Cevisi

Dsnuts said:


> So this post is for headphone guys. I know it has been a while since I splurged a bit on a headphone but this deal needs to be posted about. They have 3 left so I thought I would post the deal here. My favorite can for a while has been my Beyer DT1990 pros. Any of you guys want one of the best bang for buck headphones in the market. I highly recommend trying out the DT1990 pro. Today I saw a deal for the brother of my fave can the Beyer Amiron Home. The open version of the Beyer trifecta DT1770, DT1990, Amiron.  The deal is so good I had to get it. Usually goes for $600 and I can vouch for their value. The sonics of these cans are amazing. $375 today using a code on newegg. https://www.newegg.com/black-beyerdynamic-717525-earbud/p/N82E16826380026?Description=Amiron home &cm_re=Amiron_home-_-26-380-026-_-Product&quicklink=true  If you have the means. Jump on this deal before selling out. Let me put it this way these are hard to come by used at this price.







Got these yesterday. 

I brought my iems with me to work today. I didn't touch them. I just want home and listen to my beyers. Best thing i ever heard.

Got them directly from beyer for 500 dollar. They would be even worth 600.


----------



## Dsnuts

I was at 2018 Can Jam in Denver and heard the best of the best headphones the world had to offer and it was very surprising to me that I didn't hear too many multi buck phones that sounded that much better than my DT1990 pros. 

Haven't bought any new Cans because how good my DT1990 pros are. Amrion Home deal was too good not to miss out on for me. Will be interesting to hear those next to the DT1990 pros.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My in-depth written review about the SR80e is live now! This ain't a perfect headphone, but if you're an old-school rocker who enjoys some Bon Jovi, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and such, they are a great headphone, with a colorful midrange, sparkly, forward treble, and good weight to each musical note, without being too thick  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/rock-on-grado-sr80e-on-ear-headphones.html


----------



## Dsnuts (May 21, 2020)

So the NF audio NM2 is the house. Just popped these in my ears. Initial impressions. These sound way more mature than the $100 price tag would indicate. These are more closer to the NA1 than the NA2. They seem to have refined the NA1 sonic signature on these.

There are some sonic similarities to the NA1 but they sound a bit more balanced to me. NF audio likes to tune their bass end with a sub bass lift so no worries on any type of roll off in either the sub bass or the treble end. . The NA2 is a bit more on the fun aspect of this tuning having a bit more in the mid bass end . These do sound more monitor like with a clean, balanced signature. Treble is crisp, vocals sound fantastic on these. Stage got good width. These might loose out on depth to the NA1 but they are close.

These are closer to the NA2 in treble emphasis. Mids are somewhere between the NA1 and NA2. Not forward but not recessed either. Bass is crazy good on these. Sub bass focused. Bass is tight and speedy. Good punch with great rumble.

If any of you guys wanted to try out an NF audio earphone these are a mix between the NA1 and NA2. Taking best parts of both earphones but sold for $100. I am actually surprised that they tuned this one more closer to the NA1. In fact with this phone around there is actually no real reason to get an NA1. These fit the same type of sound tuning for way cheaper. Surprising. I will do a more in depth comparison and leave that on the NF audio thread but just know. Basically if you want a more in depth sonic impression of these. Read my review on the NA1 but with slightly reigned in treble emphasis. NA1 still is the treble extension king but that might not be a good thing depending on how you like your treble.

These are going to surprise anyone that buys a set. The level of detail these phones have nothing to do with their price at all. This is the type of definition you would expect from a phone 2 to 3x the price range. And don't let the plastic shell fool you. It is actually a high quality polycarbonate shell. Light and strong. The way these sound have nothing to do with how they look. I like the way these look over the NA2 actually. Much more cleaner housing as they are clear. Maybe representing the sonic nature of them.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 21, 2020)

Accidental double post. Lol.


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> Anyone dare to get it



Placed an order. Taking one for the team I guess. 😂


----------



## sutosuto

kmmbd said:


> Placed an order. Taking one for the team I guess. 😂


I guess it would be DT100 but it should be 2019 version


----------



## RikudouGoku

CCA CA16: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001062135373.html

7 BA + 1 DD = 59 - 60 usd (with or without mic)


maybe KZ is gonna be back soon? Or maybe they are letting CCA take care of their wired stuff?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is this the record for having so many drivers at a low cost? It beats the new TRN VX (6 BA + 1 DD) in that regard and is even cheaper, being priced at 60 vs 74 for the VX   

And If I am not wrong I remember the CCA C16 (8 BA) being priced at like 120 usd when it released and now their 7 BA + 1 DD is at 60!!! Damn the prices are going down.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Is this the record for having so many drivers at a low cost? It beats the new TRN VX (6 BA + 1 DD) in that regard and is even cheaper, being priced at 60 vs 74 for the VX
> 
> And If I am not wrong I remember the CCA C16 (8 BA) being priced at like 120 usd when it released and now their 7 BA + 1 DD is at 60!!! Damn the prices are going down.



Yeah but driver count is not as important as tuning man, KZ is famous for squeezing a lot of drivers in their IEMs. Sometimes putting too many drivers may result in crossover or coherency issues and I rather a well tuned set with fewer drivers. Though I'm very interested in reviews for this. KZ hasn't released any wired gear for the last few months (they were previously releasing monthly wired gear in the mid of 2019).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Yeah but driver count is not as important as tuning man, KZ is famous for squeezing a lot of drivers in their IEMs. Sometimes putting too many drivers may result in crossover or coherency issues and I rather a well tuned set with fewer drivers. Though I'm very interested in reviews for this. KZ hasn't released any wired gear for the last few months (they were previously releasing monthly wired gear in the mid of 2019).


Yeah that is why I am interested in it, since they might have had a long time to work on it.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Is this the record for having so many drivers at a low cost? It beats the new TRN VX (6 BA + 1 DD) in that regard and is even cheaper, being priced at 60 vs *74 for the VX*
> 
> And If I am not wrong I remember the CCA C16 (8 BA) being priced at like 120 usd when it released and now their 7 BA + 1 DD is at 60!!! Damn the prices are going down.


On the mobile app, the Buy Now price (for the TRN VX) is 67.60 USD; if that matters


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> On the mobile app, the Buy Now price (for the TRN VX) is 67.60 USD; if that matters


Is it discounted? That is a big difference otherwise (the 74 usd is on linsoul)


----------



## lgcubana (May 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is it discounted? That is a big difference otherwise (the 74 usd is on linsoul)


Yes.  the discount is automatic, no hoops to jump through.


----------



## tiamor988

I'm a fan of Spring 1. Spring 2 coming soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tiamor988 said:


> I'm a fan of Spring 1. Spring 2 coming soon.


Oh crap, that's nice. Any idea what they will upgrade/change/fix on it compared to the first one?


----------



## Wiljen

I'll have to grab a Spring 2 for review for sure - still think the Spring 1 is excellent value in its class so I expect good things.


----------



## moondowner (May 21, 2020)

CCA's response to the TRN VX.. I guess we'll see a new KZ with a bunch of BAs as well soon. (just like there was a release wave last time: TRN V90, KZ ZSX, CCA C12)

Update: just realized this was already posted  I'll leave the post for the images


----------



## RikudouGoku

anyone have any info on how these sounds like?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045497430.html


----------



## IEMusic

This is probably just me, but I’m a much bigger fan of single DD budget IEMs compared to budget hybrid IEMs.  I’m referring to those that are $80 or less.  Above $100, there are some impressive ones.  For me, it has to do with timbre, tonality, and cohesiveness of the sound.  It’s very difficult to design such complex crossovers.


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> This is probably just me, but I’m a much bigger fan of single DD budget IEMs compared to budget hybrid IEMs.  I’m referring to those that are $80 or less.  Above $100, there are some impressive ones.  For me, it has to do with timbre, tonality, and cohesiveness of the sound.  It’s very difficult to design such complex crossovers.


Same here, skipping the clown car hybrids (I have enough of them already ) and saving up for the Fiio FH5.


----------



## jant71 (May 21, 2020)

moondowner said:


> CCA's response to the TRN VX.. I guess we'll see a new KZ with a bunch of BAs as well soon. (just like there was a release wave last time: TRN V90, KZ ZSX, CCA C12)
> 
> Update: just realized this was already posted  I'll leave the post for the images



I like the CCA design better. I said it in the TRN thread that I don't like starting to encircle the dynamic with armatures and then you go and throw two in front at a different distance than the other armatures and blocking the audio path some. Why make issues that you'll have to fix. Cheap so not a crime as like when the $329 Astrotec or others did it back in the earlier hybrid days but still don't want that design any more. I also like the flat face better than the seashell type. Though I like the green better. Too bad they don't use that KZ green like on the Z1.


----------



## tiamor988

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh crap, that's nice. Any idea what they will upgrade/change/fix on it compared to the first one?


No idea. Will share if I found out anything.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok I am down for a BA earphone. Will see how it is. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.8.ed12581dmJh6iK

A bit of an update on the NM2. Took them to work with me today. The tuning is very mature out of the box. Don't know if NF audio earphones need much in the way of burn in as I noticed they all have good sonics out of the box. Will burn them in anyway. 

Will have some more impressions of them as they get some more burn in. I think the NM2 is the NA1 with a slight decrease in the upper mids lower treble and that is the one area I thought the NA1 was not so great. Had a bit too much in the region. I can actually listen to EDM on the NM2 which I had some issue with the NA1. 

So basically the NM2 is a bit more refined NA1. Which cost $70 cheaper. Instead of charging you more for the slight tweeks you get a discount. Hows that for refreshing. You guys will hear more about the NM2. I think they are gonna be a popular earphone once more folks chime in.


----------



## SciOC

lgcubana said:


> Yes.  the discount is automatic, no hoops to jump through.


Through the "TRN official" my price was 63.80 after coupons with just a minute if checking for coupons....  It's a new store and who knows the relation to TRN but I bit on that price with Ali standard shipping....


Cannot wait for the spring 2 as well.  Chifi is reviving!


----------



## DynamicEars

My guess the VX is more V shaped than CA16 but who knows. I believe the CA16 is gonna be great but not sure how much better than C12, the price is like double the price.
Meanwhile my KZ Z1 is otw (i know not so many people interested bout this set)
And on other news, Spring 2 will be tweaked on bass frequencies (hopefully they listen about sub bass and too mid bass centric and adjustment on piezo).


----------



## gazzington

Hi all. I'm after an iem for daily use that is non fatiguing and am considering HiFi BOY OS V3. It's this still a good purchase or are other ones I should consider?


----------



## RikudouGoku

gazzington said:


> Hi all. I'm after an iem for daily use that is non fatiguing and am considering HiFi BOY OS V3. It's this still a good purchase or are other ones I should consider?


Blon 03
Shozy Form 1.1
Final Audio E3000

are the ones I consider non-fatiguing and can be used for long listening sessions.


----------



## Jackpot77

gazzington said:


> Hi all. I'm after an iem for daily use that is non fatiguing and am considering HiFi BOY OS V3. It's this still a good purchase or are other ones I should consider?



Dunu Titan 6 is a nice beater.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have reviewed the Earstudio HUD100 in video, but be warned, there's a lot of memes, sass, and fun to be had if you decide to watch it. I've been asked for a more brutally honest approach, and I hope I delivered


----------



## DynamicEars

gazzington said:


> Hi all. I'm after an iem for daily use that is non fatiguing and am considering HiFi BOY OS V3. It's this still a good purchase or are other ones I should consider?





RikudouGoku said:


> Blon 03
> Shozy Form 1.1
> Final Audio E3000
> 
> are the ones I consider non-fatiguing and can be used for long listening sessions.



What is your budget? Knowing you have IER M9 and high expectations lol


----------



## gazzington

DynamicEars said:


> What is your budget? Knowing you have IER M9 and high expectations lol


I have Sony ier z1r, campfire andromeda, atlas and Solaris for home listening but don’t want to damage them out of the house. I just want something up to £200


----------



## DynamicEars

gazzington said:


> I have Sony ier z1r, campfire andromeda, atlas and Solaris for home listening but don’t want to damage them out of the house. I just want something up to £200



Moondrop Starfield
Tri i3 (3khz just slightly on borderline peak)
ISN H40 (trebles a bit boosted but not harsh)
Shozy 1.1 / 1.4 (warning : mid bass > sub bass)
Blon BL03 (less technicalities but good timbre and dirt cheap for you, 8khz a bit boosted)

That ones are non fatiguing IEMs i guess


----------



## IEMusic (May 22, 2020)

gazzington said:


> I have Sony ier z1r, campfire andromeda, atlas and Solaris for home listening but don’t want to damage them out of the house. I just want something up to £200


I REALLY like the ThieAudio L3.   It has good detail, but is not fatiguing for long listening sessions.  I don‘t know how durable you need them to be.  Do you want a lot of bass, or more neutral?  For a neutral, smooth sounding IEM, the Tin T2 is great.


----------



## willywill

gazzington said:


> I have Sony ier z1r, campfire andromeda, atlas and Solaris for home listening but don’t want to damage them out of the house. I just want something up to £200


Final Audio E2000 only £40, carry Sony and Campfire sound signature and since they are small you can wear then for hours


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted my in-depth written review abou the MAS X5h headphones, and I found them to be a rather excellent overall headphone in sonics. Comfort-wise, they are not great, but then again, most on-ear designs don't work so well for me. If you want a bassy, but in good quality headphone, that has a pretty good design, and which can make you bop your head to your favorite music, I invite you to read my in-depth written review of the MAS X5h Headphones!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/on-ear-edm-party-mas-sound-science-x5h.html


----------



## gazzington

Thanks all. I look into these suggestions


----------



## davescleveland

DBaldock9 said:


> *OK - Here's a challenge for y'all -*
> .
> Back at the end of 2016, I bought a set of LZ A4 earphones - which I really do like.
> The list price of the A4 was $195, but Penon offered a discount to $150.
> ...


I have both and the h40 and the new d10 I like better and I loved the lza4


----------



## 1TrickPony

gazzington said:


> Hi all. I'm after an iem for daily use that is non fatiguing and am considering HiFi BOY OS V3. It's this still a good purchase or are other ones I should consider?



I second this,  something fun and forgiving.  My LZ-A4 (second set) is about to fart its last fart (mmcx connection) .  (((

Even better when there's a direct comparison


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tin Hifi T5: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1213137343017652224


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Tin Hifi T5: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1213137343017652224



That is fast. T4 is released like 6 months ago ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> That is fast. T4 is released like 6 months ago ?


Yeah, but noticed that the post was made on the 3rd january so they planned it even earlier.


----------



## jant71 (May 23, 2020)

https://drop.com/buy/toneking-lucifer-iem#overview
Lucifer on Drop. My speculative favorite among the new single dynamics. Seems like the Shuoer isn't that hot so Lucifer sounds like a better option. Sounds like we have a new thing here with the "plant fiber" diaphragms now. Lucifer and the new LZ A7's dynamic seem to have it with bamboo specifically in the LZ.

Hmmm, bought the new Elecom true wireless and it has a "special fiber" diaphragm. Possibly plant related as well??


----------



## Dsnuts (May 23, 2020)

It took a while to write this one as I was just enjoying it for the longest time. I have to admit it was my Luna that kept me sane during the lock down. It let me rediscover older favorites and new ones. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-luna.24311/reviews#item-review-23715
My long overdue Luna review.
Lol. I just discovered there is a picture limit of 25 for reviews. This one has lots of pics.


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow. To think the price of pure Beryllium earphones was expensive. 
https://www.newegg.com/black-fuji-l..._-P0_9SIAA1G3NU8488-_-05232020&quicklink=true. Could this be a cheap mans Luna?


----------



## jant71

Well they just say that to sell. It clearly says Be coated lower down. C'mon D's. not actually thinking "pure" Be or a real Be film there.

I've got a nice bridge to sell if your interested? Great price too!


----------



## Dsnuts

$10 earphone could be real. Who knows. Lol. 

These look like $10 earphones. I was just checking on my Amrion Home ship statues and saw that. Excited to get my Amiron Home. haven't gotten a new can in a long while.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Wow. To think the price of pure Beryllium earphones was expensive.
> https://www.newegg.com/black-fuji-l..._-P0_9SIAA1G3NU8488-_-05232020&quicklink=true. Could this be a cheap mans Luna?



They call it pure beryllium but from the manufacturer description on Amazon it's clearly PVD not pure beryllium foil.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jant71 said:


> Well they just say that to sell. It clearly says Be coated lower down. C'mon D's. not actually thinking "pure" Be or a real Be film there.
> 
> I've got a nice bridge to sell if your interested? Great price too!


how much for the bridge?  is it audiophile quality and a limited edition?  made from unobtanium and fossil drivers?


----------



## chinerino

Hey I just did a review on the Thieaudio Legacy 3! hope to do voyager 3 soon if i get my hands on them! https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/thieaudio-legacy-3-review


----------



## chinerino

Btw any units that you all would like to see for upcoming reviews?


----------



## jant71 (May 24, 2020)

Anybody heard these yet...



Chord and Major with their latest tonal earphones. The Devil Head are supposedly tight, fast and energetic for Metal and high energy stuff. They have the other two as well...


----------



## Ziggomatic

I'm in the market for something new, and I'm searching for a soundstage champion. Currently enjoying the stage of the it04 & LZ A6... Any recommendations for a set with an awesome stage?

TIA


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ziggomatic said:


> I'm in the market for something new, and I'm searching for a soundstage champion. Currently enjoying the stage of the it04 & LZ A6... Any recommendations for a set with an awesome stage?
> 
> TIA


LZ A6 has the biggest stage from the ones I have. Maybe better for you to wait for the upcoming releases (like the A7).


----------



## Ziggomatic

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 has the biggest stage from the ones I have. Maybe better for you to wait for the upcoming releases (like the A7).


Oh, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## mochill

Ziggomatic said:


> I'm in the market for something new, and I'm searching for a soundstage champion. Currently enjoying the stage of the it04 & LZ A6... Any recommendations for a set with an awesome stage?
> 
> TIA


Price range?


----------



## mochill

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAlZEuCp27T/?igshid=7jrw7xnehun8


----------



## Dsnuts

So these are the one dynamic earphones that don't need burn in. I noticed all the NF audio phones pretty much sound like they do on open listen with burn in. Don't know if you guys recognize this cable on the NM2 but it is the NX7 pro cable. Happens to fit all the NF audio earphones well. Sonically I like copper on the NM2. Tips are good old Spiral dots. It is truly remarkable how much sonic goodness you get for $100 now a days. 

On a rainy day listening to these out of my Fiio M15.


----------



## DynamicEars

Ziggomatic said:


> I'm in the market for something new, and I'm searching for a soundstage champion. Currently enjoying the stage of the it04 & LZ A6... Any recommendations for a set with an awesome stage?
> 
> TIA





RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 has the biggest stage from the ones I have. Maybe better for you to wait for the upcoming releases (like the A7).



Yeah you are pretty much have the biggest soundstage on midfi.
There is H40 that have large soundstage but i think is side grade to them (in terms of soundstage width)
Actually i was after larger larger larger soundstage. Andromeda gave me that, until IER M7 comes with "not as large as" andromeda's but more "correct" and natural (but still wide) and have more depth but with very sharp imaging. Best soundstage imaging with that layering. The M9 is slightly better with this. But you have to pay that much to after.
If you dont want to spend that much, like @RikudouGoku said, wait for LZ A7 coming this year


----------



## Ziggomatic

mochill said:


> Price range?


 Yeah should have put that in there. Looking for up to $500 or so.


----------



## chinerino

Ziggomatic said:


> I'm in the market for something new, and I'm searching for a soundstage champion. Currently enjoying the stage of the it04 & LZ A6... Any recommendations for a set with an awesome stage?
> 
> TIA


MDR800st?


----------



## Ziggomatic

chinerino said:


> MDR800st?



Pretty good, eh?


----------



## jant71 (May 25, 2020)

Okay, you've been waiting for it. 



The SHP9600 is on the US site  https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHP9600_00/over-ear-headphones
Probably already mention in the full size forum but I haven't gone there in a long time.

Also a Fidelio S3 triple hybrid...


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Okay, you've been waiting for it.
> 
> The SHP9600 is on the US site  https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHP9600_00/over-ear-headphones
> Probably already mention in the full size forum but I haven't gone there in a long time.
> ...



It's the Fidelio X3's we're waiting for


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> It's the Fidelio X3's we're waiting for



 Well, that goes without saying and with an 18 page thread on it I didn't since nothing new on that front.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Dsnuts said:


> Ok I am down for a BA earphone. Will see how it is. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.8.ed12581dmJh6iK


Is it the EP10 maybe?


----------



## Dsnuts

NA EP10 has been done already. This is supposed to be a new model it is a single BA.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 25, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> It took a while to write this one as I was just enjoying it for the longest time. I have to admit it was my Luna that kept me sane during the lock down. It let me rediscover older favorites and new ones.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-luna.24311/reviews#item-review-23715
> My long overdue Luna review.
> Lol. I just discovered there is a picture limit of 25 for reviews. This one has lots of pics.



Dunu Luna looks Amazing!
Also should sound incredibile and like no one ever made.
I don’t know if buy them or ISN H40, considering i Own IMR RAH and Ikko Oh-10 that sounds differently.... doubts


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/4034179002...easure-and-satisfactionsay-h/676046879628268/

New Queen Of Audio product: Vesper
Driver: 1DD 10mm + 1BA Knowles Driver
Impedance : 16ohm
Sensitivity : 116db
Plug Type : 3.5mm
Frequency Response: 20Hz - 20kHz 
$70 USD





@Dsnuts u weren't too impressed with their Pink Lady right?

Their recent Mojito release had few reviews too, probably was too expensive to do a blind purchase.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 25, 2020)

I have yet to hear a better dynamic earphone. My Luna has gotten a lot of time with me during the lock down. It kept me from thinking about the craziness that is happening in the US and around the world.

Next up for me is a full review of some cables and the NF audio NM2 which I have been enjoying a lot lately. You figure going from a flagship to a $100 earphone would be less enjoyable but that is just not the case. The NM2 has been an awesome example of what can be done in the price range. In fact all of the NF Audio stuff is good. I havent heard anything they make that is even remotely mediocre. A testament to how good these guys can tune an earphone.

And this little thing. ISN got a small USB-C DAC that cost $29. Here
This thing is actually pretty impressive for being what essentially is like a pigtail adapter with a DAC chip in it. It connects to your phones or laptop and in this case I got the 2.5mm out connected to my balanced cables. This isn't going to replace your nice sounding DAPs higher end sources but I can see a scenario where your phone sound is not great and this is where something like this would be handy.

I doubt this thing is putting out a true balanced signal but it is cool that I can use my 2.5mm balanced cables on this thing and plug it to a phone. I will do a little write up about this soon but I thought I would share with you guys.

*ISN Audio Type-C to 3.5mm Audio/2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced 32 Bit/384kHz DSD64/128 HiFi DAC AMP Cable Adapter

Description *

DAC decoding chip, ALC upgrade 4050, supports up to 32bit 384kHz and supports almost all type-c devices on the market.

Connecting wire conductor, 8 strands braided, high efficiency and lossless.

Hand knitting cable, WBT tin soldering, with 4% silver-bearing.

*Available type :*

TD2 :Type-C to 2.5mm Balanced
TD3 : Type-C to 3.5mm Audio
TD4 : Type-C to 4.4mm Balanced

*Specification *

Decoding chip: Realtek Alc4042 HIFH decoding chip

Operate system: Android 5.0 or above /Win10

Support decoding formats: MP3/APE/FLAC/WAV

DNR: -100dB

THD+N: -73dB

Crosstalk: -78dB

Distortion rate: 0.03-0.4%

Frequency response: 0-20kHz

Sampling rate: support 384kHz@16/24/32Bit


----------



## Dsnuts

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/4034179002...easure-and-satisfactionsay-h/676046879628268/
> 
> New Queen Of Audio product: Vesper
> Driver: 1DD 10mm + 1BA Knowles Driver
> ...



Pink Lady was a miss if there ever was one. These guys make great looking earphones. They have the aesthetics down so far as looks goes but tuning? Unless they have someone else tuning for them and using better drivers I have little faith they are gonna make waves in the industry. Who knows maybe they could have a good one here. They aren't too happy with me as I sent them what I wrote which wasn't too flattering. 

Pink Lady was a weird one. It has coherency issues the worst I have heard on any earphone. The mids and treble is detached from the bass and it is dependent on sources on top of that. I forgot which one of my daps I was using I beleive it was the Shanling M5s. For some odd reason the mids and treble comes out thin which detaches the sonics from the bass which was big and bold. It was a weird sound. Then on my Shanling M3s it sounded fine.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I finished my in-depth written review about the Topping E30 DAC! I had quite a bit to tell about it, and happily it was mostly positive, pairings and comparisons with tons of other products included in the full article, as always!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/scientifically-awesome-topping-e30-dac.html


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I have yet to hear a better dynamic earphone. My Luna has gotten a lot of time with me during the lock down. It kept me from thinking about the craziness that is happening in the US and around the world.
> 
> Next up for me is a full review of some cables and the NF audio NM2 which I have been enjoying a lot lately. You figure going from a flagship to a $100 earphone would be less enjoyable but that is just not the case. The NM2 has been an awesome example of what can be done in the price range. In fact all of the NF Audio stuff is good. I havent heard anything they make that is even remotely mediocre. A testament to how good these guys can tune an earphone.
> 
> ...



If you have a spare 2.5mm TRRS plug, that you can take the back-shell off of - try plugging it into the dongle (WITH THE USB-C END NOT PLUGGED INTO ANYTHING), and measure the resistance between the Tip (R-) and the Sleeve (L-) pins of the plug. If it's 0-Ohms, then they're just using a Single-Ended Amp to drive a Balanced output. If they aren't shorted together, then it probably is a Balanced Amp.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am fairly certain it isn't a true balanced out but I am able to use my 2.5mm balanced cables which is actually a plus for me  as about 95% of my cables are all 2.5mm balanced cables. It sounds decisively single ended. This being said the SQ is what you would figure a $30 tiny DAC should sound like. It does sound better than my outdated LG phone so it does have its uses. It by passed the DACs on my Shanling DAPs so I was able to test it out. Good stereo separation. Fairly flat sounding with some decent dynamics and can get plenty loud enough. It isn't gonna drive my DT1990 pros to acceptable levels but IEMs is not a problem.


----------



## ryanjsoo

Hey folks, just posted up my review of the Astrotec Phoenix on Everyday Listening. This is a lesser-known and talked about model from an experienced company that I've mostly had a good experience with, thought this review may help some people out. I've put extra detail into the comparisons as well to help familiarise people with the performance on offer.  



The Phoenix is a DD + EST earphone priced at $799 USD. Its performance was certainly surprising to me, a big step up from their former models as the similar price jump would suggest. The signature is highly engaging, not for those wanting a natural, linear sound but a very contrasty W-shape that still retains enjoyable overall balance. This is also one of the better EST implementations I've heard, a bit thin but very sparkly and detailed with good presence. The design and build are also very easy to admire, simply gorgeous work for those who may have been fans of JVC's earphones back in the day, it's good to see the resurgence of woodgrain models. Thanks!


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ryanjsoo said:


> Hey folks, just posted up my review of the Astrotec Phoenix on Everyday Listening. This is a lesser-known and talked about model from an experienced company that I've mostly had a good experience with, thought this review may help some people out. I've put extra detail into the comparisons as well to help familiarise people with the performance on offer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Phoenix is a DD + EST earphone priced at $799 USD. Its performance was certainly surprising to me, a big step up from their former models as the similar price jump would suggest. The signature is highly engaging, not for those wanting a natural, linear sound but a very contrasty W-shape that still retains enjoyable overall balance. This is also one of the better EST implementations I've heard, a bit thin but very sparkly and detailed with good presence. The design and build are also very easy to admire, simply gorgeous work for those who may have been fans of JVC's earphones back in the day, it's good to see the resurgence of woodgrain models. Thanks!


great review! my pigeon is on the way too, ordered it a while back..

do you reckon 600mw@32ohms will be enough? i'll pair them with the n6ii e02 dap.


----------



## ryanjsoo

justsomesonyfan said:


> great review! my pigeon is on the way too, ordered it a while back..
> 
> do you reckon 600mw@32ohms will be enough? i'll pair them with the n6ii e02 dap.



Thanks! I found the DX220 to power them well, so the Cayin will do them justice.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

ryanjsoo said:


> Thanks! I found the DX220 to power them well, so the Cayin will do them justice.


really hope so haha, it seems that they have 4.2v at high gain while dx has 8 with amp 8

i truly don't know what it all means but i hope it gets the job done like dx220


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full video review about the new iFi iDefender+ 3.0! It does some things I was't expecting hope everyone will like this one and hope iot will provide some helpful insight about it! 

The big question is, snake oil, or does it actually work?!


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859897544.html

This IEM looks wicked to say the least:
Called the Wolf Head headset LOL














Dynamic Driver
Sensitivity: 123dB
Frequency Response: 20-20000Hz
Resistance: 16Ω 
Cable type: MMCX
$27.60


----------



## Dsnuts

I can see metal heads digging on them. I mean when they look like that. Who cares how they sound. Lol.


----------



## bhima

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859897544.html
> 
> This IEM looks wicked to say the least:
> Called the Wolf Head headset LOL
> ...



Missed opportunity to make them look like the Witcher wolf amulet.


----------



## chinmie

bhima said:


> Missed opportunity to make them look like the Witcher wolf amulet.



this one looks more like school of the Bear amulet


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859897544.html
> 
> This IEM looks wicked to say the least:
> Called the Wolf Head headset LOL
> ...



I saw these (and another similar one but with  a skull head I believe) a couple of years ago already so this isn't really new. I almost bought a pair back then as I find the cable quite fancy. Maybe I'll pick up a pair after all, thanks for bumping them, I had completely forgotten about them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Some interesting DROPs on Drop.com today. Toneking Lucifer for $150 and the Tansio Mirai TSMR-2 for $145. 

I know a few of you guys was interested in the Lucifer. Haven't seen any reviews or impressions on them yet. That one looks interesting. TSMR-2 is a great entry into their all BA line up but the TSMR-3 pro is worth the price increase over the 2 model. At $145 it is a good price for those.


----------



## James Shoegazer

robervaul said:


> Hi James, for SQ overall JQ 8+1 or Oriolus MKII ?



I dont have Oriolus MKII, but JQ perform better than Oriolus MKI which I have


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got my Beyer Amiron Homes today. Was happy to see it was a brand new box. Has never been touched. I was wondering if it was a returned unit as Newegg had it listed as ( OPEN) now I know this just means the type of cans it is. In any case. It sounds great and I got a great deal. 

As per the Fiio A5 and the slappa case. Didn't show up but I am happy none the less. The only lame thing about these cans is they come with a 10 ft cord which for my use is about as useless as it gets. Had to order a 7N OCC crystal copper balanced cable to use with this thing right away. These are 250 Ohms but is fairly easy to drive from sources. Been playing out of my Fiio M15 for several hours. The bass on these things are silly for being an Open can. A bit laid back in sound but great dynamics. I like em. Don't know if my DT1990 pros will be dethroned but these will be a welcomed newcomer in my collection.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001082727374.html

See Audio Vantina 10 BA, has tuning switches. Cough cough, is that a QDC Anole VX at half the price LOL?? Too pricey to do a blind purchase though!
















$935 USD
Driver: 4 knowles Hodvtec + 2 Sonion 23 + 4 Knowles SWFK
Sensitivity: 123dB / mW
Resistance: 26Ω
Frequency Range: 8 - 20000Hz


----------



## Qwervy

kmmbd said:


> This look very interesting as Tin brings out their first TWS/Wired hybrid IEM. Also, as an added bonus: UV sanitization. Thing I never thought I'd see in an earphone case until 2020 happened.
> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t2000
> 
> Personally I'm really interested to learn how those Nitinol drivers sound. The only place I've seen Nitinol used is MrSpeakers/Dan Clark Audio heapdhones and that too only in the headbands.



Nitinol is a really cool material for durability reasons. It's a memory metal which means that it has a memory shape and can be deformed quite a lot. However, give it some warmth and it will spring right back into shape. It also has quite a lot of other uses and quite a high corrosion resistance as well but in terms of a diaphragm material this will be super interesting. 

Video about its memory/super-elasticity if anyone is interested: 

Seems like Tin Audio is pulling out all the stops in innovation for this release.


----------



## sutosuto (May 28, 2020)

Anyone ever see this before?
#Aliexpress SG$ 105.09  10%OFF | Senhear SH1D2A Dynamic + 2 Balanced Armature DD+2BA Customized 3D HiFi Music Bass Monitor DJ Studio Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
https://a.aliexpress.com/_et9hPP


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@sutosuto it looks interesting, maybe it would be a Thieaudio Legacy 3 competitor


----------



## sutosuto

Xinlisupreme said:


> @sutosuto it looks interesting, maybe it would be a Thieaudio Legacy 3 competitor


Could be. Both are DD+2BA. Hope there is someone here buy and share how this unit performs


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838413522.html
AK Audio 8 BA + 1 DD = 380 usd


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/photos/a.379805692633660/608171743130386/?type=3

Tanchjim Hana


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/photos/a.379805692633660/608171743130386/?type=3
> 
> Tanchjim Hana



Its the oxygen in disguise.. Looks like the same shell but painted in white


----------



## Toastybob

DynamicEars said:


> Its the oxygen in disguise.. Looks like the same shell but painted in white


I hope it's the Oxygen's Starfield (nearly identical, but cheaper).


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> Anyone dare to get it






baskingshark said:


> I asked NiceHCK about this lucky bag, they confirm it is a brand new release and not an old stock and it is a 1 BA set.
> 
> Beyond that, they didn't wanna give any more details on FR, whether cable is detachable and design/pictures.
> 
> Hmm, I never found good bass quantity in a 1 BA set so far.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html

The lucky bag IEM pics and FR are out today. Looks like a Final Audio IEM LOL (but BA drivers inside instead):


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> The lucky bag IEM pics and FR are out today. Looks like a Final Audio IEM LOL (but BA drivers inside instead):


Maybe that one be better than the trash called F3100.


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001049752491.html
> 
> The lucky bag IEM pics and FR are out today. Looks like a Final Audio IEM LOL (but BA drivers inside instead):



now my surprise is spoiled  there is already 1 review and mine still hasn’t been shipped yet. I have ordered 8 days ago.

As i predicted in the NiceHCK thread the normal price will never be the quoted “worth $70“ price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/collections/new-...0mm-1ba-knowles-hybird-driver-in-ear-earphone

QOA Vesper 1dd + 1 BA (knowles) = 70 usd


----------



## DynamicEars

Seems like new IEMs wave doesn't stop at all. Suddenly we got a lot new IEMs for sale..


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-tea

Mangird tea 1 DD + 6 ba (2 Knowles and 4 sonion) = 300 usd

Audiosense aq7 competition?


----------



## zedbg

sutosuto said:


> Anyone ever see this before?
> #Aliexpress SG$ 105.09  10%OFF | Senhear SH1D2A Dynamic + 2 Balanced Armature DD+2BA Customized 3D HiFi Music Bass Monitor DJ Studio Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_et9hPP



There is even better price 78 USD if someone wants to take on for the team )) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045497430.html


----------



## muths66

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-tea
> 
> Mangird tea 1 DD + 6 ba (2 Knowles and 4 sonion) = 300 usd
> 
> Audiosense aq7 competition?


saw this long time ago in taobao. very hot sale. tons reviews.


----------



## SteroidEars (May 29, 2020)

zedbg said:


> There is even better price 78 USD if someone wants to take on for the team )) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001045497430.html




I bought a set from Taobao on 2018 June. I am not an expert by any means and therefore am unable to describe it in details. It is relatively easy to drive though. The cable that came with it had a QC issue being that one of the 0.78mm is very loose to point where by removing the IEM from my ear would have the IEM disconnect from the cable.


----------



## jant71

I wanted to pass on a discount code for NXears stuff. 'summer15' gives a 15% off discount. I used their first discount to get my Sonata. They do all BA powered sets like the Opera which looks nice:




Only know my Sonata but the quality and attention to detail is very good and they know what they are doing with tuning and supplying theright cable and tips and they know a good fit.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 29, 2020)

So this was a soft launch. Fiios new flagship all BA set. Looks interesting due to the BAs they are using for bass. Supposedly has a more realistic bass on these. FA9.  Kinda spendy at $500 but if the tuning is good. These might be good. The sound tubes are interesting as well. 


*Fiio FA9 6BA Knowles Driver MMCX HiFi Audiophile in-Ear Earphone With 3 Switches

Description

A whole new level of sound, 6 Knowles BA driver custom setup

The 6 Knowles BA drivers per ear, together with the carefully-designed 4-way crossover and low-frequency ultra-long sound tube, completely covers the entire audible frequency range with a sound that will take your breath away.

Higher/ultra-high frequencies: handled by the SWFK-31376 driver that blends extreme resolution with rich sound.

Mid-frequencies: EJ-33877 custom driver collaboratively created by FiiO and Knowles, with powerful mids that give lush vocals.

Lower frequencies: HODVTEC-31618 driver, with 2 woofers that produce dynamic and authoritative bass.

More lifelike sound than ever custom Knowles EJ balanced armature driver

The FA9 marks the first time FiiO has employed Knowles EJ balanced armature drivers, commonly used among high-end IEMs. FiiO and Knowles collaborated to come up with the custom EJ-33877 driver for use in the FA9 for excellent mid-frequency performance with hauntingly realistic vocals.

80.6mm ultra-long sound tube, specially-designed acoustic filter

In order to achieve the purest sound performance and to ensure the multiple drivers do not interfere with each other, the FA9 employs a specially- designed, ultra-long sound tube 80.6mm in length. The sound tube acts as a low-pass filter that effectively filters out unneeded extra mids and highs from the drivers to ensure a seamless frequency response. The sound tube also ensures the mid-bass is smooth and clean while enhances bass texture in general.

Make it truly yours, 3 sound adjustment switches, 8 possible sounds

The FA9' s use of electronic crossover technology allows you to tune the sound to exactly the way you want with 3 sound adjustment switches. The impedance, bass, mids and treble adjustment depends on what music you are listening or what your preferences are!

S1 switch on: lower impedance and higher sensitivity, making the FA9 easier to drive.

S1 switch off: higher impedance for a more clean and natural sound, with a darker background and lower audible noise from the source.

S2 switch on: treble boost, perfect for those seeking more highs and for rock music.

S2 switch off: treble normal for more balanced tuning, suitable for most types of music.

S3 switch on: reduced bass and increased mids, useful when listening to human voices and musical instruments.

S3 switch off: increased bass and reduced mids, good when listening to classical and orchestral music.

Four-way crossover igniting a fire within your heart

The four-way crossover design has been applied so that each driver works perfectly in harmony with each other for seamlessly coherent low, middle, high, and ultra-high frequencies. With dynamic bass, crystal clear yet lush vocals, and extremely detailed yet pleasant treble, the FA9 will get you excited about your music again.

The beauty of unprecedented precision 4th generation DLP 3D printing

Unlike most other 3D printed headphones, the FA9's entire shell is created through DLP 3D printing technology. Now in its 4th generation, the printing accuracy, efficiency, and curing uniformity has been significantly improved from the past iterations of DLP 3D printing. This allows the FA9 to have an extremely precise and robust structure that is fully optimized for audio that is difficult to achieve with traditional manufacturing methods.

Beautiful at any angle, diamond-cut faceplate, seamless translucent shell

An all-new diamond- cut faceplate is integrated perfectly with the seamless translucent black resin shell for a gorgeous look. And when you look at the FA9 from different angles, you can see a dazzling effect like those of numerous stars in the night sky.

EU IIA Medically Certified, high-transparency, skin-friendly resin material

The material of resin is especially important when designing a 3D printed earphone. Thus, we chose to use EU IIA certified, German high-transparency resin for its fine texture, skin-friendliness and comfort, as well as its resistance to discoloration.

Pleasing your eyes and ears, scientifically-designed ergonomics

Thousands of individuals' ear model data were used in designing the FA9, allowing us to create a smaller design that is comfortable for the vast majority of listeners.

Born light and comfortable

Thanks to the optimized 3D printing manufacturing and skin-friendly resin materials, the FA9 is lightweight at 6.2g per each ear unit and fits closely and comfortably to your ear, further allowing you to enjoy your music.

8 strands of pure audio goodness

The included 8 strand monocrystalline silver- plated copper cable gives you excellent sound quality out of the box, so you don't have to worry about upgrading to a better cable.

Details matter

Expanded MMCХ connectors

Left blue and right red unit markers

Gold-plated 3.5mm plug

Always professional Hi-Res Audio certified

The FA9 has been certified to be "Hi- Res Audio capable, capable of reproducing music exactly the way the artist wanted.

Exquisite leather case for careful storage

Limitation leather

Self-closing cover

Mesh storage area

Inner lining protection

Specification

Earphone type: over-the ear

Drivers: SWFK-31736(high frequencies), EJ-33877(mid frequencies), HODVTEC-31618(lower frequencies)

Frequency response: 15Hz-40kHz

Impedance: 13-21ohm@1kHz

Sensitivity: 110/113dB@1mW

Max input power: 100mW

Cable connectors: 3.5mm earphone jack, expended MMCX connectors

Cable length: 120cm

Unit weight: about 6.5g

Package

FA9

HB3 leather case

15 pairs of eartips (balanced sound*3, enhanced bass*3, enhanced vocals' 3, Spinfit*3, foam*2, double-flanged*1)

SK-01 magnetic cable organizer

Brush*


----------



## lgcubana (May 29, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So this was a soft launch. Fiios new flagship all BA set. Looks interesting due to the BAs they are using for bass. Supposedly has a more realistic bass on these. FA9.  Kinda spendy at $500 but if the tuning is good. These might be good. The sound tubes are interesting as well.
> 
> 
> *Fiio FA9 6BA Knowles Driver MMCX HiFi Audiophile in-Ear Earphone With 3 Switches
> ...


There’s a review of the FA9 on YouTube, by a forum member.

Spoiler, his initial impression: he didn’t like them


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> There’s a review of the FA9 on YouTube, by a forum member.
> 
> Spoiler, his initial impression: he didn’t like them


If it’s who I think, he has made it clear that he doesn’t like BA bass.


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> If it’s who I think, he has made it clear that he doesn’t like BA bass.


Moondrop S8 made his top 5, a few months back


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> Moondrop S8 made his top 5, a few months back


Never mind then.  Different reviewer.


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> If it’s who I think, he has made it clear that he doesn’t like BA bass.





IEMusic said:


> Never mind then.  Different reviewer.


I think I also know the reviewer you both are referring to. Yes, he prefers the bass of a dynamic driver. But he also ranks the S8 up there in A class if I'm not mistaken. And he also has had the Fearless S8F in his top Chifi list (as number one) for over 6 months. That is also an all BA set. It's all about the tuning, folks. All BA, single DD, hybrids, etc...it doesn't matter. It's all about how the driver tech is implemented, the shell structure, crossovers, etc. While my single DD TFZ is NO.2, my hybrid KZ ZS10 PRO is my No.1. That set, is the most to my taste for the music I listen to; which is diverse and encompasses many different genres.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787

Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)


----------



## jibberish

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787
> 
> Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)


Shell looks basically identical in shape to Tanchim Oxygen, including the 2 pin socket recession, and like the Oxygen has a CNT driver.  Plus different nozzle filters. Very interesting.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787
> 
> Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)



You don't buy that "normally" priced stuff do ya? This is a direct Oxygen competitor in shape, driver, and price. Will they beat them at the same game? Never been a fan of the "johnny come lately" that imitates something later on but doesn't beat the original.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> You don't buy that "normally" priced stuff do ya? This is a direct Oxygen competitor in shape, driver, and price. Will they beat them at the same game? Never been a fan of the "johnny come lately" that imitates something later on but doesn't beat the original.


that price (at 439) seems to be very expensive and the discount is very big so...


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787
> 
> Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)


Should be called the phantom 🤔


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Should be called the phantom 🤔


I think the phantom is another one. Check it out on HiFiGo, looks a bit different.


----------



## mochill

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/


Join ASAP, cheaper than I was told


----------



## Dobrescu George

I did a video review on the MW07 GO, I hope it is a ton of fun to watch!!


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> that price (at 439) seems to be very expensive and the discount is very big so...



Even at $284, that seems pretty risky for a blind buy without reviews, so best to wait first. It does look like an Oxygen though, and anyway Tanchjim is coming out with a HANA model soon, so who knows, that may be an upgrade of the Oxygen even.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 31, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Them Mojitos looks good. It looks similarly tuned to their previous hybrid Pink lady. Which was a fail imo. I hope they learned a thing or two from those and made a good one here. Looks appealing due to the drivers they are using I believe RP is $400. Should have much better cohesion.
> 
> Treble wasn't really the issue with the pink lady. It had cohesion issues where the bass was clearly separated, there was like a space between the bass and the rest of the sound. The bass had this big punchy tone vs the rest of the sound which had an odd thin narrow mid range on some sources and not with others.


Bass of the Pink Lady is rubbery: too much of it and yet soft - which is pounding against my eardrums. Quickly fatiguing. The positive Head-Fi reviews of this earphone are a disgrace. This earphone is tuned poorly and has absolutely nothing going for it.

And the tips remain typically in my ears when removing the nozzles - as there is no lip on the nozzle.


Headfonics write:

_The Queen of Audio Pink Lady is a steal if you ask me. At only $119 yet? I don’t consider this IEM a genre master, 
so if you are looking for an all-round handy IEM, this isn’t for you._

I think they have their heads too far up their chutes. That thing is awful.

_Holy smokes. For $119? I regard the Pink Lady as offering the smoothest, yummiest bass experience in an IEM that I’ve used in this price tier._

These dudes must have lost their minds and ears.


----------



## audio123

Shanling ME500 Platinum Edition Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## RSC08

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787
> 
> Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)


BGGAR just said they sound virtually identical to the Blon 03, so at 269$ these don't seem like a good deal...


----------



## RikudouGoku

RSC08 said:


> BGGAR just said they sound virtually identical to the Blon 03, so at 269$ these don't seem like a good deal...


With that nozzle lenght, even if it sounded good the fit would have been terrible anyway.


----------



## dabaiyan

If this is a variant of the shozy phantom （which I think they are), then the original price is probably a bluff, I saw them on the Chinese second hand market for 1100 rmb, so original price is probably under 2000 rmb or around 250 usd.


----------



## SciOC

courierdriver said:


> I think I also know the reviewer you both are referring to. Yes, he prefers the bass of a dynamic driver. But he also ranks the S8 up there in A class if I'm not mistaken. And he also has had the Fearless S8F in his top Chifi list (as number one) for over 6 months. That is also an all BA set. It's all about the tuning, folks. All BA, single DD, hybrids, etc...it doesn't matter. It's all about how the driver tech is implemented, the shell structure, crossovers, etc. While my single DD TFZ is NO.2, my hybrid KZ ZS10 PRO is my No.1. That set, is the most to my taste for the music I listen to; which is diverse and encompasses many different genres.


It's on his spreadsheet now that the highest he'll rate a all BA set is A, rather than the S - Superior/special rating.  Your history is true but I believe he's evolved that viewpoint.

He had the S8f rated A+, and that's the best he has an All BA set rated.  I own this set and agree.  It's very good, but missing the DD bass.

This is one area I agree with him on.  BA bass is missing the tactile sensation no matter what, just like headphones and IEMs as a whole miss the tactile sensation of bass across your whole body.  It's a shortcoming however you look at it....


As a whole, his spreadsheet reveals exactly how scattered his opinions can be versus the things he says in his reviews.  

He's linsoul's hype man.... And he has very specific tastes and opinions (ie. Burn in non-believer). Don't forget that when looking at his reviews.  His word is not gospel, just one opinion....


----------



## irv003 (May 31, 2020)

these are great sounding $60 iem, azla azel


----------



## OpiateSkittles

irv003 said:


> these are great sounding $60 iem, azla azel


And they come with great tips.


----------



## jant71

irv003 said:


> these are great sounding $60 iem, azla azel



Thankful for Elecom, Azla, Nuarl, Intime and so on since the big boys are gone. They don't even really play in the $100 and below wired earphone market anymore and if they do they don't do a real good job. JVC nothing but wireless, AT nothing, Sony just the IER-H500, Pioneer nothing, and so on. Other Japa-Fi brands and models have to fill in(and have) or else Chi-Fi would be the only thing now.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

SciOC said:


> It's on his spreadsheet now that the highest he'll rate a all BA set is A, rather than the S - Superior/special rating.  Your history is true but I believe he's evolved that viewpoint.
> 
> He had the S8f rated A+, and that's the best he has an All BA set rated.  I own this set and agree.  It's very good, but missing the DD bass.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly on all fronts. While I regard his opinions and lists as a great starting point, far too many people think of his word as infallible and concrete. For instance, while I think the Sony MH755 are great for the price, (probably unbeatable sonically for 8 dollars), they in no way shape or form deserve to be ranked in the same class as, for instance, the Tin T4 (which I think is better than the Starfield/KXXS, but ranked lower by half a grade).

I'm also with you on BA bass fundamentally lacking, no matter the quality. It just can't "hit" like a DD, because not enough air is being displaced. That physical aspect is something I find necessary not just sonically, but for overall realism of the experience. Even a well tuned, well extended BA bass just feels unnatural in a sense. 

Sorry for kind of rambling, I just woke up lol


----------



## jant71 (May 31, 2020)

People can try the JPride as well...






https://www.jp-ride.com/


----------



## courierdriver

SciOC said:


> It's on his spreadsheet now that the highest he'll rate a all BA set is A, rather than the S - Superior/special rating.  Your history is true but I believe he's evolved that viewpoint.
> 
> He had the S8f rated A+, and that's the best he has an All BA set rated.  I own this set and agree.  It's very good, but missing the DD bass.
> 
> ...


I agree. But I love the guy because he uses music that I can relate to and details certain sonic moments in songs. Time stamps that highlight the qualities (or lack thereof) are helpful, when I (as a consumer) am blind purchasing new gear. Not enough reviewers do this. He also helps me rediscover music that I liked (but never had the chance to own), and introduces me to other older stuff that I only heard 1 or 2 songs from. Bottom line is: for me, the kinda stuff he likes I like too. His musical tastes and what he looks for in music reproduction matches mine.


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> Thankful for Elecom, Azla, Nuarl, Intime and so on since the big boys are gone. They don't even really play in the $100 and below wired earphone market anymore and if they do they don't do a real good job. JVC nothing but wireless, AT nothing, Sony just the IER-H500, Pioneer nothing, and so on. Other Japa-Fi brands and models have to fill in(and have) or else Chi-Fi would be the only thing now.


I have a serious dislike for fixed cable, bullet style IEMs, because of the cabling; the bullet shell keeps the cable too close to my clothing, which leads to cable friction/microphonics.  While I only speak for my personal experience, I don’t believe that my opinion is an outlier.

Also, once I discovered the Radsone ES100, I’ve converted all of my IEMs to balanced cabling.


----------



## jant71 (May 31, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> I have a serious dislike for fixed cable, bullet style IEMs, because of the cabling; the bullet shell keeps the cable too close to my clothing, which leads to cable friction/microphonics.  While I only speak for my personal experience, I don’t believe that my opinion is an outlier.
> 
> Also, once I discovered the Radsone ES100, I’ve converted all of my IEMs to balanced cabling.



I didn't post the Azel pic. I posted about some Japan stuff including the JPride. What is the first model pictured on their   site...




Hmmm, not over ear or fixed.  My Azla is over the ear and two-pin. My Elecom is MMCX. I get your preferences but don't see where I am advocating a fixed cable or bullet style. I just bought a $189 cable for my Azla


----------



## lgcubana (May 31, 2020)

jant71 said:


> I didn't post the Azel pic. I posted about some Japan stuff including the JPride. What is the first model pictured on their   site...
> 
> Hmmm, not over ear or fixed.  My Azla is over the ear and two-pin. My Elecom is MMCX. I get your preferences but don't see where I am advocating a fixed cable or bullet style. I just bought a $189 cable for my Azla


then “never mind”, Gilda Radner.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 31, 2020)

Gotta admit these X49s looks pretty well made for the $17 price. Wish the cable was detachable. Should be a good beater phone for the money.

My Zero Audio Singolo is designed very similarly. Got a feeling these are small just like the Singolos. The sonics look a bit analytical vs the musical Singolos but hey I will reserve judgement till I get it.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> I have a serious dislike for fixed cable, bullet style IEMs, because of the cabling; the bullet shell keeps the cable too close to my clothing, which leads to cable friction/microphonics.  While I only speak for my personal experience, I don’t believe that my opinion is an outlier.
> 
> Also, once I discovered the Radsone ES100, I’ve converted all of my IEMs to balanced cabling.



I actually like wearing the wires straight down, at times, but $60 is pushing the boundaries of what I’m willing to pay for a fixed cable IEM.  You are certainly not alone in those opinions though.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit these X49s looks pretty well made for the $17 price. Wish the cable was detachable. Should be a good beater phone for the money.
> 
> My Zero Audio Singolo is designed very similarly. Got a feeling these are small just like the Singolos. The sonics look a bit analytical vs the musical Singolos but hey I will reserve judgement till I get it.



That's a lot cheaper than their NiceHCK DT100 (was ~$90, now ~$50), Single Balanced Armature earphones (w/MMCX).
I've got a set, and do like the way they sound, which is a bit darker than the Audio Sense T180 Single Balanced Armature earphones.
.


----------



## kmmbd

I ordered the Reecho GY-07 a while back and finally got them a week ago. I initially bought them since their AliExpress page and they mentioned how these are using balanced armature drivers with really high impedance, and for the price I paid ($12 or so) that seemed like a nice little experiment to try out. 

So, the build quality is decent, for the price. The cable is too stiff however and poor in general. 

The worst offender, however, is the sound. Initially as I started listening, something seemed way off. Male vocals sounded good but female vocals were kinda distant and certain instruments were way off. A bit more digging and I found out that the bass had crazy amount of distortions in the sub-bass regions. Heck, it started playing 2/3KHz tones the moment anything went below 20Hz. I don't recall ever seeing such odd behavior from an earphone, ridiculous really. Also, these are not BA drivers at all. There's a dynamic micro-driver inside, I'm fairly certain, as the sluggish bass response can prove.

At the end of it all, the best thing in the whole package was the carrying case. Talk about letdowns. #sigh 

Avoid this, not even worth the experimentation. Rather add a few bucks extra and get the Kinera Tyr or Moondrop Spaceship.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-b2?variant=34462037573787
> 
> Shozy B2 1DD = pre-order cost 284 usd (normally 439 usd)


This is already up.


----------



## CopperFox

jant71 said:


> Thankful for Elecom, Azla, Nuarl, Intime and so on since the big boys are gone. They don't even really play in the $100 and below wired earphone market anymore and if they do they don't do a real good job. JVC nothing but wireless, AT nothing, Sony just the IER-H500, Pioneer nothing, and so on. Other Japa-Fi brands and models have to fill in(and have) or else Chi-Fi would be the only thing now.



Perhaps Japanese stuff should be called Ni-Fi (as in Nipponese!)


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> I have a serious dislike for fixed cable, bullet style IEMs, because of the cabling; the bullet shell keeps the cable too close to my clothing, which leads to cable friction/microphonics.  While I only speak for my personal experience, I don’t believe that my opinion is an outlier.
> 
> Also, once I discovered the Radsone ES100, I’ve converted all of my IEMs to balanced cabling.



Agreed. Though I think these bullet style fixed cables IEMs can possibly be worn over ear to minimize microphonics, it looks weird but it does work.

I'm more worried about the non detachable cables dying though, since that's the usual point of failure.



Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit these X49s looks pretty well made for the $17 price. Wish the cable was detachable. Should be a good beater phone for the money.
> 
> My Zero Audio Singolo is designed very similarly. Got a feeling these are small just like the Singolos. The sonics look a bit analytical vs the musical Singolos but hey I will reserve judgement till I get it.



I gave this a miss in the end after discovering it was 1 BA (non detachable cable aside). I hope I'm wrong though, but I generally found 1 BA sets to be anemic in the bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is true. As well as these BAs get tuned the bass end just don't have the same rumble of a well tuned dynamic. Hence I am really looking forward to the Penon Orb. 
If you guys remember their Spheres, those had some incredible sonics for being a single BA. Quite surprising actually. I am gonna doubt this X49 will be at that level. The only thing I wished for with the Sphere was in fact the low hitting bass. The new Orb now has a full on bass dynamic doing bass duties. If they tuned it similar to the Spheres and used both drivers to their best ability. We might have a Oriolus Finschi killer.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my in-depth written review about the Clear Tune Monitors CTM Da Vinci IX Universal IEMs!  

More to read in the full review, including comparisons with Xelento, Model X from Lime Ears, Dita Fealty, and pairings with M11, M11 PRO, DX229, and Opus #2. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/05/stage-opens-now-clear-tune-monitors-da-vinci-ix.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> This is already up.



I won't beat the JVC FA-HDX1 from drop at $250.

I have a good wire to Shozy and asked for a loaner.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Otto Motor said:


> I won't beat the JVC FA-HDX1 from drop at $250.
> 
> I have a good wire to Shozy and asked for a loaner.




I'm, admittedly, fundamentally (confirmation-) biased, but I don't think anything going to beat the FDX1 at or below 250 dollars for quite some time.


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> I won't beat the JVC FA-HDX1 from drop at $250.
> 
> I have a good wire to Shozy and asked for a loaner.



Wow you really ripped the box!! Job well done!! Kudos


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit these X49s looks pretty well made for the $17 price. Wish the cable was detachable. Should be a good beater phone for the money.
> 
> My Zero Audio Singolo is designed very similarly. Got a feeling these are small just like the Singolos. The sonics look a bit analytical vs the musical Singolos but hey I will reserve judgement till I get it.



My lucky bag is on its way...

A few months ago, I analyzed two Single BA models:

- The very delicate Ourart Tini.
- The warm Lypertek Bevi.

My experience with them convinced me to think how complicated it really is, trying to cover the whole sound spectrum, with just one BA Driver. I would like to think that, looking at the X49's graphics, they are able to fix at least part of the problems. In those two models, the highs are not very present. 
Another situation is the loudness of the low zone, as well as the power rating.
The low zone loudness of any BA differs from the waves generated by a DD. You only have to play pure notes to be able to realize this. I invite you to check it out:

https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/?

On this website you can play a 40Hz tone, or lower, with a BA driver and alternate with a DD driver, to hear the differences. BA drivers produce a less natural vibration...

Looking at the X49 graph, it seems that the high zone is more extensive. Let's see what happens with the lower zone.


----------



## Dcell7

My lucky bag is on the way too. They attached a trackingnumber to my order last minute before the processing time ended. I have enquired two days ago if it will ship before processing time ends but the messages were unread.

I was ready to let it run out and not extend the processing time.  If you don’t want my money don’t take my money.


----------



## cqtek

After the hard days of confinement, I have been able to receive new products. The first to arrive were the KBEAR KB04. I really wanted to write, again, the review has been fluid.
I hope you like it, remember that this is just my humble opinion.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-kb04.24284/reviews#item-review-23757


----------



## cqtek

Dcell7 said:


> My lucky bag is on the way too. They attached a trackingnumber to my order last minute before the processing time ended. I have enquired two days ago if it will ship before processing time ends but the messages were unread.
> 
> I was ready to let it run out and not extend the processing time.  If you don’t want my money don’t take my money.


I had my tracking number changed at the last minute. Looks like it's on its way. I'm having serious trouble receiving any international shipments, some packages have already been lost and not exactly cheap. 
I hope that's not the case with you and it's just some delay in shipping.


----------



## lgcubana

lgcubana said:


> Same here, skipping the clown car hybrids (I have enough of them already ) and saving up for the Fiio FH5.


Just got in the Fiio FH5






Couldn't resist taking a quick listen after about 24 hrs. of breaking in period.  My JVC FD01s may lose their No. 1 status

Listening to the first minute of "Hotel California", long version (7:12, on Spotify): the guitar solo and bass drum sound closer to my 2.1 channel, stereo setup  (Dahlquist DQ-10), than most of my other IEMs.


----------



## moondowner

Finally a Smabat that is not an earbud 🎉 the Smabat NCO.

I was about to pull the trigger on the Tingker TK200 2020, but now I'm not sure witch one to get first...


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> QOA stands for Queen of audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My take - just uploaded to blog...coming to Head-Fi soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 1, 2020)

Moondrop VX Classic Review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-vx-classic.24394/reviews#item-review-23761

Grade A.

You wont get better mids/treble in iems if you dont go up in price a lot (Tin Hifi P1 /Moondrop  Blessing 2 level).


----------



## jant71 (Jun 1, 2020)

Got these in today...









Elecom's GrandBass wireless neckband style earphones. It is neckband since the pods rest on the neck above the clavicles, not hanging and bouncing around. Again solid value for a lower price. ~$50 and tries to pack in everything you might want. Lightweight at 14 grams, BT5.0 class1, SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX LL, iPhone camera shutter control, music sharing(can connect to two phones at the same time), new hourglass shape housing and two position post for nozzle length adjustment. Keeping it small and light and using normal drivers instead of optimized for BT ones does keep the battery at 5 hours but the trade off kinda has to be made esp. at the price.

They basically took the GrandBass GB1000 and made it into a wireless....



...but improved it where it needed to be improved. Same 12mm 3 layer driver PEEK + TPU + PEEK diaphragms but built with a new dual chamber housing around it and the driver's front cap changed to balance the sound away more from the bass end.



From the 5 hole cap to...



...multiple holes radiating the edge with a bigger center treble hole. They also took the Bass boost feature from before and added a second one so it goes Flat > Bass1 > Bass2 so you have 2 levels of boost now. I found an iPhone measured F.R. of the three modes...



Looks done right and I can confirm those graphs by ear are pretty much spot on. One nicely balanced but not lacking Off/Flat setting, one fun boost that is punchy but not over done, and one boomer for the bassheads. Mids a bit forward off and they drop a bit with each of the next 2 settings and that treble peak is nice to always keep some sparkle and those cymbals in the mix.

So far, light, great fit and comfort. Haven't settled on tips just yet. Most likely M Earfits. Stock are probably better changed to wider bore than the stock ones. Comfy tips solid black tips not the hybrid type. Sound is pretty great. A large circle very even in terms of width, height, and depth. Nice air so not thick but spaced out where things can breath. No boost applied they are delightfully mid forward with an even bass foundation and the right amount of treble sparkle with good detail across the board. Bass is already quite tight and well separated out  and even from sub to low to midbass and hi-midbass. A good sounding earphone even if a GB model since the GrandBass can be added in and in the two levels.

I think it still has the Koss-like sound with a bit more treble to it and not just one model you kind of have a KSC75 in the off setting and the Porta on the Bass1 setting. Also reminds me of the CNT1 which was a bass model with filters. Don't have that one anymore but the Elecom has an extra setting than the two filters and strikes me as capable of being more balanced and just flat out better sounding unless you put a really nice cable on the Semkarch. The Bass2 mode is most like the original GB1000 but with more forward and apparent mids and treble.

Ticks a lot of the boxes. The comfort, sound, and features for the price makes them a winner esp. in the budget wireless category. Seen other models turn into wireless and be the same thing for $25 or $30 more esp. if paying Qualcomm for aptX. They took the GB1000, improved the sound a noticeable degree, improved the fit and comfort by miles, improved the looks, and turned it wireless with aptX and features for the same price the wired model used to be.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop VX Classic Review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-vx-classic.24394/reviews#item-review-23761
> 
> Grade A.
> 
> You wont get better mids/treble in iems if you dont go up in price a lot (Tin Hifi P1 /Moondrop  Blessing 2 level).


Based on your observations ("Low Bass quantity overall, Almost no sub-bass rumble"), I would give them a solid C.
.
.
.
As in, C U later


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Based on your observations ("Low Bass quantity overall, Almost no sub-bass rumble"), I would give them a solid C.
> .
> .
> .
> As in, C U later


Maybe, but it seems to be something inherent to all earbuds unless they go for the bass and sacrifice everything else.


----------



## mochill

lgcubana said:


> Based on your observations ("Low Bass quantity overall, Almost no sub-bass rumble"), I would give them a solid C.
> .
> .
> .
> As in, C U later


Earbuds usually have no subbass. But some do , kube v1 and ek2


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop VX Classic Review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-vx-classic.24394/reviews#item-review-23761
> 
> Grade A.
> 
> You wont get better mids/treble in iems if you dont go up in price a lot (Tin Hifi P1 /Moondrop  Blessing 2 level).



if you're digging the VX, you should try the Liebesleid. it is more expensive, but the step up in SQ is really significant in my opinion.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000126904556.html

Do u guys think this is legit? Seems to be a dynamic driver type

$1.99 for an IEM with free shipping to boot LOL! How do these guys even break even?!


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000126904556.html
> 
> Do u guys think this is legit? Seems to be a dynamic driver type
> 
> $1.99 for an IEM with free shipping to boot LOL! How do these guys even break even?!


2039 reviewers cant be wrong 




And now I know how to wear iems that are too big for my ears.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> if you're digging the VX, you should try the Liebesleid. it is more expensive, but the step up in SQ is really significant in my opinion.


Yeah I was interested in their TOTL buds. But I was looking at the Chaconne because it seesm to be better/the successor of the Liesbesleid or do you know what the difference is? I am also wondering if they have some rumble as the nameless/VX Classic didnt have it.


----------



## chinmie

illumidata said:


> 2039 reviewers cant be wrong
> 
> And now I know how to wear iems that are too big for my ears.



my wife often use wears iems and tws with "as long as it doesn't fall off" philosophy, which makes my head hurts whenever i see it...and hurts even more each time trying to tell her how to wear it the right way.. 

i ended up just let her do as she wants with those iems  

now i strictly only let her use cable downs. less obvious for me to notice if she's wearing them reversed or in any other weird fashion.. so less headaches for me


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I was interested in their TOTL buds. But I was looking at the Chaconne because it seesm to be better/the successor of the Liesbesleid or do you know what the difference is? I am also wondering if they have some rumble as the nameless/VX Classic didnt have it.



i haven't tried the Chaconne personally, but from what i gather it's warmer toned than the Liebesleid. you might have better info from searching the earbuds thread 
the Liebesleid has bass rumble, but won't be anything like an IEM. just think of it like the bass rumble that you'll get from clip ons or on-ear headphones.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> i haven't tried the Chaconne personally, but from what i gather it's warmer toned than the Liebesleid. you might have better info from searching the earbuds thread
> the Liebesleid has bass rumble, but won't be anything like an IEM. just think of it like the bass rumble that you'll get from clip ons or on-ear headphones.


Thanks, Yeah I know that it wont be like an iem (nor do I want it to be, because well... I got my iems for that). Sounds like I prefer the Chaconne over the liesbesleid then. Is the weight an issue though? I heard that they are both very heavy, but doesnt that help it stay in your ears then or is it more of a comfort issue?


----------



## crabdog

@baskingshark I think it was you who mentioned the ChiFi iceberg recently? It just so happens I recently found something dope lurking beneath the surface. Here's my review of the Panther Audio Aura DX4 quad-driver IEM.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks, Yeah I know that it wont be like an iem (nor do I want it to be, because well... I got my iems for that). Sounds like I prefer the Chaconne over the liesbesleid then. Is the weight an issue though? I heard that they are both very heavy, but doesnt that help it stay in your ears then or is it more of a comfort issue?



yes, it's a bit heavy, but for me, once it's on my ears i don't find the weight bothering at all


----------



## Otto Motor

Have these Tin Hifi T2 Plus been released yet? These were mailed to me in February and arrived today. I don't even know whether these are production units...but did a weird unboxing video.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

chinmie said:


> my wife often use wears iems and tws with "as long as it doesn't fall off" philosophy, which makes my head hurts whenever i see it...and hurts even more each time trying to tell her how to wear it the right way..
> 
> i ended up just let her do as she wants with those iems
> 
> now i strictly only let her use cable downs. less obvious for me to notice if she's wearing them reversed or in any other weird fashion.. so less headaches for me



Why does it bother you how she chooses to wear her earphones?


----------



## chinmie

rogthefrog said:


> Why does it bother you how she chooses to wear her earphones?



let's put it this way:
if i saw a kid playing a harmonica with their nose, i would be amused, but i wouldn't bother.
if it's my kid, i would tell him that's not what normally people do. but if he insist in doing it that way, I'll let him be

and for the record, every earphones/headphones in my home is mine, so technically i can have a say on how people use my stuff


----------



## courierdriver

chinmie said:


> my wife often use wears iems and tws with "as long as it doesn't fall off" philosophy, which makes my head hurts whenever i see it...and hurts even more each time trying to tell her how to wear it the right way..
> 
> i ended up just let her do as she wants with those iems
> 
> now i strictly only let her use cable downs. less obvious for me to notice if she's wearing them reversed or in any other weird fashion.. so less headaches for me


How benevolent of you to "let" her wear her earphones as she wants. With that kinda statement, you kinda sound like a bit of a control freak, dude. Leave her be to enjoy her music and her stuff, as she feels fit to do so. It's not your job to tell her how she should use or wear her gear. If she likes the way it sounds how she's wearing it, then leave her alone. Everyone's ears are different and are sensitive in different areas.


----------



## courierdriver

and for the record, every earphones/headphones in my home is mine, so technically i can have a say on how people use my gear 


chinmie said:


> and for the record, every earphones/headphones in my home is mine, so technically i can have a say on how people use my


So technically, you don't know the true meaning of SHARING.


----------



## IEMusic

courierdriver said:


> How benevolent of you to "let" her wear her earphones as she wants. With that kinda statement, you kinda sound like a bit of a control freak, dude. Leave her be to enjoy her music and her stuff, as she feels fit to do so. It's not your job to tell her how she should use or wear her gear. If she likes the way it sounds how she's wearing it, then leave her alone. Everyone's ears are different and are sensitive in different areas.


C’mon now!  No personal judgements here.  “It’s not your job to tell” anyone else how to behave at home.  Back to headphones and IEMs.


----------



## chinmie

courierdriver said:


> How benevolent of you to "let" her wear her earphones as she wants. With that kinda statement, you kinda sound like a bit of a control freak, dude. Leave her be to enjoy her music and her stuff, as she feels fit to do so. It's not your job to tell her how she should use or wear her gear. If she likes the way it sounds how she's wearing it, then leave her alone. Everyone's ears are different and are sensitive in different areas.



the way you connect the word "let" and "benevolent" is amusing for me, but i wouldn't be bothered 



courierdriver said:


> and for the record, every earphones/headphones in my home is mine, so technically i can have a say on how people use my gear
> 
> So technically, you don't know the true meaning of SHARING.



me and my wife are waiting for you to enlighten us with the true meaning. maybe your kind wisdom can better the dynamics of our relationship


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> C’mon now!  No personal judgements here.  “It’s not your job to tell” anyone else how to behave at home.  Back to headphones and IEMs.


Ok...point taken. Not gonna pursue this any further on this thread.


----------



## kmmbd (Jun 3, 2020)

Finally got around to reviewing the Dunu Luna. It's been a long time since I've been _this _impressed with a single-DD IEM. It's every bit as good as the flagship status suggests. As always, there are a couple things that can be a point of contention for some people, mainly not bass-head enough sub-bass and slightly colored upper-mids (nothing too egregious though for the most part). However, the highly textured bass response that's got superb speed to boot, coupled with a tonally perfect lower-mids/treble representation and full-size headphone-like imaging leaves a lasting impression. Please have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-luna.24311/review/23771/

Also, check out our video review of it. I'm fairly new to YouTube and basically got no clue with videography for the most part, but this is a fun side-project and I'd like to polish up the skills as I go along.


----------



## superuser1

courierdriver said:


> How benevolent of you to "let" her wear her earphones as she wants. With that kinda statement, you kinda sound like a bit of a control freak, dude. Leave her be to enjoy her music and her stuff, as she feels fit to do so. It's not your job to tell her how she should use or wear her gear. If she likes the way it sounds how she's wearing it, then leave her alone. Everyone's ears are different and are sensitive in different areas.


Are you espousing driving a right hand driven car on the right side of the road?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 4, 2020)

A bit of an update on the Penon Orb. These are the 2nd in house designed and tuned IEMs from Penon. The first being their Spheres. This is the first shot of them with the cable that will be included. I have high expectations of these since they managed to get a full range tuning out of a single BA in the Spheres. I expect these to have even a better sound. In any case these will have a launch on Penon site very soon.

Will give you guys in early impression of them once I get a set.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Um, that's not a Tin audio . Curves, angled nozzle. Ergonomics do exist!
> 
> 
> Another one I hadn't heard of is the Ibasso IT00(~$65)...


Got you @jant71. iBasso IT00 Unboxing + First Impression. Very impressed from initial listen. At its price point of 79 USD, quite a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## thebigredpolos

audio123 said:


> Got you @jant71. iBasso IT00 Unboxing + First Impression. Very impressed from initial listen. At its price point of 79 USD, quite a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


I see you have them pictured with the IT01, are they very similar in sound?  The IT01 (non s) can be had for ~$70 from time to time on Amazon US, which is the same price as the IT00.  Just wondering if one is superior to the other


----------



## audio123

thebigredpolos said:


> I see you have them pictured with the IT01, are they very similar in sound?  The IT01 (non s) can be had for ~$70 from time to time on Amazon US, which is the same price as the IT00.  Just wondering if one is superior to the other


I will burn in the IT00 first before giving my opinion but so far, so good. Cheers!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

audio123 said:


> Got you @jant71. iBasso IT00 Unboxing + First Impression. Very impressed from initial listen. At its price point of 79 USD, quite a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


I see you have the starfield in the picture. How do these compare?


----------



## audio123

rogthefrog said:


> I see you have the starfield in the picture. How do these compare?


I will be comparing IT00 to IT01 & Starfield in my full review. Comparisons to other IEMs will be on request. As of first impression, I prefer the IT00 over Starfield. I will go into details after burning in the IT00.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 4, 2020)

Finally got done writing about the new NF audio NM2.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24401/reviews#item-review-23777

These have become my $100 champ. With the requirement that they need a good aftermarket copper cable. Been using the relatively cheap NiceHCK C-16 on them with great results. It is a damn shame the stock cable enhances brightness of the sound on these like they do for the NA1. Them stiff ear guides dig into the back of your ears. I compare the NA1 and the NA2 against the NM2 on the review toward the bottom.

For the price it don't get much better. These have been a nice surprise for me.


----------



## audio123

@thebigredpolos @rogthefrog I have tested the IT00 to both IT01 & Starfield. In general, the IT00 is less warm with quicker bass decay, clearer midrange and crispier treble. There is greater soundstage width too. Even though the IT00 has less burn-in, I already find it to be better than the IT01 & Starfield. It is a clear winner IMO. Very impressed. Looking forward to how the IT00 will sound once it has over 100 hours of burn-in. I personally think it is a no-brainer at its price point. Cheers & have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> @thebigredpolos @rogthefrog I have tested the IT00 to both IT01 & Starfield. In general, the IT00 is less warm with quicker bass decay, clearer midrange and crispier treble. There is greater soundstage width too. Even though the IT00 has less burn-in, I already find it to be better than the IT01 & Starfield. It is a clear winner IMO. Very impressed. Looking forward to how the IT00 will sound once it has over 100 hours of burn-in. I personally think it is a no-brainer at its price point. Cheers & have a great weekend ahead!



Nice to see some lower number and cheaper priced models come out and better what came before even if they were priced more. That is how is should be more often than it is.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Nice to see some lower number and cheaper priced models come out and better what came before even if they were priced more. That is how is should be more often than it is.


Yea definitely. I am really impressed with the SQ of IT00 at its price point. Just brilliant.


----------



## Gee Simpson

audio123 said:


> @thebigredpolos @rogthefrog I have tested the IT00 to both IT01 & Starfield. In general, the IT00 is less warm with quicker bass decay, clearer midrange and crispier treble. There is greater soundstage width too. Even though the IT00 has less burn-in, I already find it to be better than the IT01 & Starfield. It is a clear winner IMO. Very impressed. Looking forward to how the IT00 will sound once it has over 100 hours of burn-in. I personally think it is a no-brainer at its price point. Cheers & have a great weekend ahead!



Interesting! Are they an upgrade or just slightly better?


----------



## audio123

Gee Simpson said:


> Interesting! Are they an upgrade or just slightly better?


Upgrade definitely. Even with not much burn-in, the presentation is so much clearer with wider soundstage.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

audio123 said:


> @thebigredpolos @rogthefrog I have tested the IT00 to both IT01 & Starfield. In general, the IT00 is less warm with quicker bass decay, clearer midrange and crispier treble. There is greater soundstage width too. Even though the IT00 has less burn-in, I already find it to be better than the IT01 & Starfield. It is a clear winner IMO. Very impressed. Looking forward to how the IT00 will sound once it has over 100 hours of burn-in. I personally think it is a no-brainer at its price point. Cheers & have a great weekend ahead!



I was bothered by the driver flex problem on IT01, it was solved on IT00 ???


----------



## Gee Simpson

audio123 said:


> Upgrade definitely. Even with not much burn-in, the presentation is so much clearer with wider soundstage.



Interesting. You say they're less warm, do they have less sub bass impact? I liked that aspect of the IT01.


----------



## Xinlisupreme




----------



## audio123

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> I was bothered by the driver flex problem on IT01, it was solved on IT00 ???





Gee Simpson said:


> Interesting. You say they're less warm, do they have less sub bass impact? I liked that aspect of the IT01.


Will let you guys know on these aspects when I compare them again. As of now, I am waiting for the IT00 to pass the 100 hours burn-in mark. Cheers!


----------



## Toastybob

audio123 said:


> Will let you guys know on these aspects when I compare them again. As of now, I am waiting for the IT00 to pass the 100 hours burn-in mark. Cheers!


When you do, could you also comment on the level of isolation?


----------



## audio123

I did a quick listen on both the IT00 & IT01.
@Lidson Mendes Br It is better now.
@Toastybob This will depend on the seal you are getting. For me, the isolation is pretty good.
@Gee Simpson As of now, I would say it is due to the reduced mid-bass on the IT00.

Cheers!


----------



## SciOC

Xinlisupreme said:


>


Well we know plenty of the soloist by now but this conductor is new to me....  Anyone care to translate the specs?


----------



## Sopp

SciOC said:


> Well we know plenty of the soloist by now but this conductor is new to me.... Anyone care to translate the specs?



EST: Sonion EST65QB02
BA: Sonion 2389 + Knowles 30095
DD: 10MM Liquid Silicon


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 6, 2020)

Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress today:

1) *TRN M10* - on multiple stores on Aliexpress

Looks like a Shuoer Singer, just without the long fairy tale stories emblazzoned on the shell. The FR on the store page is amazing though, looks like a toddler's squiggles! If it is legit, that 4 - 5 kHz area gives me the willies!









Driver: 1BA + 1DD
Resistance: 16Ω
Frequency Response Range: 20 - 20000Hz
Cable: 2 pin 0.75 mm
Sensitivity: 106dB
$11ish USD



2) *Canyon C51* - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001025683321.html

Initially I thought it was a camera brand (?Canon) branching into IEMs. Whatever the case, the frequency response seems to be tailored for bats and dolphins (5 - 700000 hz)!
No toddler or non toddler graphs available unfortunately.





Driver: 4BA + 1DD
Resistance: 32Ω
Frequency Response Range: 5 - 70000Hz
Cable: MMCX
Sensitivity: 119dB SPL/mW
$162


3) *Focus Vocal/EDM/Rhythm -* on multiple stores on Aliexpress

Interestingly, seems there are 3 different tuning variants of this model (named Vocal variant, EDM variant and rhythm variant). Can someone translate the words below to confirm this? No squiggly graphs, but frequency response is still meant for bats, but maybe not as fierce as the above model. Quite a looker though.








Driver: 10.2mm high energy magnetic tesla, double cavity moving coil element
Resistance: 16Ω
Frequency Response Range: 5 - 40000Hz
Cable: 2 pin 0.78 mm
Sensitivity: 105 dB/mW
$169


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress today:
> 
> 1) *TRN M10* - on multiple stores on Aliexpress
> 
> ...


That M10 certainly looks very premium and love the color, but the graph though...another death by treble?  

That canyon looks more like it is taking the name of canon and making small changes so it can maybe trick people into thinking they are the same brand (like with Shuoer and shure, sounds very similar).

There is actually one review on the focus vocal: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/focus-audio-vocal.24145/reviews and it is from january so maybe not a new iem.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> That M10 certainly looks very premium and love the color, but the graph though...another death by treble?
> 
> That canyon looks more like it is taking the name of canon and making small changes so it can maybe trick people into thinking they are the same brand (like with Shuoer and shure, sounds very similar).
> 
> There is actually one review on the focus vocal: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/focus-audio-vocal.24145/reviews and it is from january so maybe not a new iem.



Yeah I don't think the Focus Vocal is new, I will keep it on my wishlist and see if it is discounted enough to pull the trigger at the next sale. Thanks for the review, it looks quite well regarded.

The M10 is possibly worth a punt at 11 bucks, but too many budget IEMs at home now. The wife is not happy haha.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I don't think the Focus Vocal is new, I will keep it on my wishlist and see if it is discounted enough to pull the trigger at the next sale. Thanks for the review, it looks quite well regarded.
> 
> The M10 is possibly worth a punt at 11 bucks, but too many budget IEMs at home now. The wife is not happy haha.


The real question though, is how do you find all these new stuff?   

Do you just activate the "date added" function in the "all items" section on every audio store?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> The real question though, is how do you find all these new stuff?
> 
> Do you just activate the "date added" function in the "all items" section on every audio store?



I do a weekly search under "new arrivals" for my followed stores on Aliexpress, just to see what the CHIFI chefs are cooking up. Some shops don't have a "new arrivals" section though.

Anyway, I realized that there are only a few major players in Aliexpress (they have a few smaller different store names but they essentially have the same address details and same gear that they are pushing as the bigger parent store). The CHIFI world is much smaller than we think, some bigger ones like KZ also make OEMs for the smaller ones, just with a different brand on the shell.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 6, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I do a weekly search under "new arrivals" for my followed stores on Aliexpress, just to see what the CHIFI chefs are cooking up. Some shops don't have a "new arrivals" section though.
> 
> Anyway, I realized that there are only a few major players in Aliexpress (they have a few smaller different store names but they essentially have the same address details and same gear that they are pushing as the bigger parent store). The CHIFI world is much smaller than we think, some bigger ones like KZ also make OEMs for the smaller ones, just with a different brand on the shell.


Do take in mind that the new arrivals section isn't always updated, if you sort by date arrived in the all products section it is more accurate (one example right now is the trn store, they don't have the m10 in the new arrivals section)

Edit:  New Arrivals section (You can click on the "new" column here too)



Products and sorted by "new"


----------



## littlenezt

just bought the iBasso IT00, my left mmcx connector seems a bit wiggly.

soundwise definitely fun tuning, bassy, warm, but still have sparkle on the high freq.




audio123 said:


> I did a quick listen on both the IT00 & IT01.
> @Lidson Mendes Br It is better now.
> @Toastybob This will depend on the seal you are getting. For me, the isolation is pretty good.
> @Gee Simpson As of now, I would say it is due to the reduced mid-bass on the IT00.
> ...


how about your IT00 unit? did the mmcx connector wiggle or have some play?


----------



## Dobrescu George

My video review about FiiO M3 PRO is live now! 

This is a mini DAP, like an MP3 Player, or an iPod Touch, but it has a very ergonomic design, and a microSD slot. No BT this time around, but the system is fairly snappy and the entire experience is pleasing. I like many things about it, provide some comparisons, and also some pairings, asthere are certain IEMs that sound better with M3 PRO, including FiiO's Jade EA3


----------



## audio123

littlenezt said:


> just bought the iBasso IT00, my left mmcx connector seems a bit wiggly.
> 
> soundwise definitely fun tuning, bassy, warm, but still have sparkle on the high freq.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoy the IT00. On my set, there is no wiggle.


----------



## robervaul

baskingshark said:


> Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress today:
> 
> 3) *Focus Vocal/EDM/Rhythm -* on multiple stores on Aliexpress
> 
> ...



These look very promising. I'm still in doubt which variant is for me. I think these deserve a thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/focus-audio-vocal.24145/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tansio Mirai TSMR-8/TSMR-8-Space  ( 8 BA, Knowles and Sonion) = 729 usd

https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-tsmr8-space.html


----------



## audio123

Basso DX220 Max Unboxing & First Impression. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


----------



## Dsnuts

RikudouGoku said:


> Tansio Mirai TSMR-8/TSMR-8-Space  ( 8 BA, Knowles and Sonion) = 729 usd
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-tsmr8-space.html







So I can honestly say the TSMR earphones are actually a better deal than something like a CA Andromeda. It is all about marketing and brand name recognition but I bet these will punch SQ right up there with the Andromedas of the world including the new ones that just came out. 

Why so you may ask? Here is where the advantage of these earphones comes into play.. You have to pay over a G note to buy different variations of the Andromeda tunings. Here you have tuning switches that gives you several different sound profiles and all of them are tastefully done. I know I am making a lot of assumptions for a new earphone but knowing what I do about their line up. I don't even have to hear these to know they will be a better value over the more popular CA offerings. 

Heck the TSMR-6 with a cable switch came dangerously close to the SQ level of my Andromeda S already. Just as enjoyable actually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> So I can honestly say the TSMR earphones are actually a better deal than something like a CA Andromeda. It is all about marketing and brand name recognition but I bet these will punch SQ right up there with the Andromedas of the world including the new ones that just came out.
> 
> Why so you may ask? Here is where the advantage of these earphones comes into play.. You have to pay over a G note to buy different variations of the Andromeda tunings. Here you have tuning switches that gives you several different sound profiles and all of them are tastefully done. I know I am making a lot of assumptions for a new earphone but knowing what I do about their line up. I don't even have to hear these to know they will be a better value over the more popular CA offerings.
> 
> Heck the TSMR-6 with a cable switch came dangerously close to the SQ level of my Andromeda S already. Just as enjoyable actually.


This one has 2 different tunings (without counting the switches) the TSMR-8 is more bassy while TSMR-8-space is more balanced(?) based on their descriptions:

TSMR-8:  Sound signature: The bass is thick, the volume is slightly more, the space is clear, the layer is clear, the vocals are clear and charming. *Suitable for bass lovers.*

TSMR-8-Space:  Sound signature: The bass is good, rich in layers, with an excellent airy, the layers are more distinct, the instruments are clearer and brighter, the vocals are full of emotions, and the overall separation is strong and very transparent. *Suitable for fans who like better resolution and more sense of space in music.

*


----------



## Xinlisupreme

baskingshark said:


> *Canyon C51* - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001025683321.html
> 
> Initially I thought it was a camera brand (?Canon) branching into IEMs. Whatever the case, the frequency response seems to be tailored for bats and dolphins (5 - 700000 hz)!
> No toddler or non toddler graphs available unfortunately.
> ...



@baskingshark they look amazing for that prices, have you got some info or comparisons about them?


----------



## moondowner (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks like a successor to EJ07.

https://twitter.com/shuoer_du/status/1268899089426472962?s=20


> The Conductor - Shuoer's flagship monitor for 2020, featuring proprietary technology and electrostatic drivers


----------



## bystander

I wish Tansio Mirai would also release something called "TSMR - Down to Earth" for less hard working people because their tuning is being made by a Hand of God. I listened to 4Pro once and it blew my head off. And I wonder why did they make a "Space" version because spacious all dimensional sound is their trademark already.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 6, 2020)

I agree. TSMR-4pros are great sounding. But for guys that haven't heard them the TSMR-3 pros which goes for $210 is very close to them for much less money.

TSMR-3 pro imo is the best value Tansio Mirai earphone. TSMR-4 pro has slightly better bass presence, a more traditional stage with a touch better treble clarity but otherwise they are more closer than you might think. It is like 95% close actually.

My friendly advice for anyone that is interested in the TSMR line of earphones. Try out a TSMR-3pro. It is by far one of the best in ears you can get for your $210. Just know that these will make you want to try their higher end line up.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I agree. TSMR-4pros are great sounding. But for guys that haven't heard them the TSMR-3 pros which goes for $210 is very close to them for much less money.
> 
> TSMR-3 pro imo is the best value Tansio Mirai earphone. TSMR-4 pro has slightly better bass presence, a more traditional stage with a touch better treble clarity but otherwise they are more closer than you might think. It is like 95% close actually.
> 
> My friendly advice for anyone that is interested in the TSMR line of earphones. Try out a TSMR-3pro. It is by far one of the best in ears you can get for your $210. Just know that these will make you want to try their higher end line up.



What would be your description of the TSMR-3pro vs. the ISN H40?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 6, 2020)

H40 has a more colored sound meaning it has more bass impact and body with a great wide stage. Mids have a smoother warmish tone and a bit more in the way of treble emphasis. It is very musical sounding earphone and is one of the best in ears to get if you plan on using your nicer cables with. I say this because the stock cable that come with it while is a good cable. Every higher end cable I tried it with makes the H40 sound better than with the stock cable. This one is awesome for people that like to tinker with the sound profile to their liking using cables of all things.

TSMR-3 pros might not sound as dynamic but more than makes up for it with pin point imaging a taller more involved sound. Which makes them excellent for vocals and instrument acoustic music, Jazz, blues. Actually surprising for EDM too since you can tune the bass a bit with the switches. BA timbre but you can tell the BAs used on the TSMR earphones are a higher quality vs what is in the H40. Better detailed mids and has the cleaner treble over the H40. All TSMR earphones are fantastic for vocals actually. The H40 more for pop rock and metal, hiphop EDM.

Both these earphones are versatile actually. Both sound good to great with all genres of music but due to the tonality and strengths of the tunings is where I feel each one does better at certain genres.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Jun 6, 2020)

Not really a "discovery," but I've been super impressed with the HA-FDX1. Outstanding value in my opinion. Super clean, detailed sound with excellent extension & dynamics. To me they have as good a sound quality as IEMs I've heard that cost twice as much.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 6, 2020)

When they was released they actually were about twice as much. Initially all new JVCs and AT phones are about twice as much as what they really should be sold for.


----------



## baskingshark

Xinlisupreme said:


> @baskingshark they look amazing for that prices, have you got some info or comparisons about them?



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/focus-audio-vocal.24145/reviews 

This is the only review on headfi so far regarding the Focus Audio (Vocal variant) courtesy of @RikudouGoku . Can't find anything else online, but if u do let us know!

They look great, but a bit pricey to do a blind purchase.


----------



## superuser1

moondowner said:


> Looks like a successor to EJ07.
> 
> https://twitter.com/shuoer_du/status/1268899089426472962?s=20


Whats the pricing going to be like?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Whats the pricing going to be like?


Very similar to the EJ07 according to this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shuoer-impressions-thread.916267/page-118#post-15656047


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001061324600.html

dd = 16 usd

Looks like a final audio copy.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 18, 2020)

Got a question regarding iBasso IT00 vs Tin HiFI T4 so would like to share with everyone my comparison.

In terms of overall sound, I personally think the IT00 is clearly superior to the T4. There is slightly less sub-bass presence on the IT00 and rumble is quicker. The mid-bass on the T4 has more quantity but not as punchy as the IT00. IT00 has a more impactful low end. The bass decay on the IT00 is way quicker. The IT00 has a more transparent midrange with better details retrieval. Vocals on the IT00 are clearer than the T4. The upper midrange on the IT00 has greater emphasis which creates a livelier female vocals display. Treble on the IT00 is crispier and there is more sparkle. There is greater amount of air rendered on the IT00. T4 sounds veiled in comparison. For the soundstage. the IT00 boasts greater width and a little less depth than T4.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 7, 2020)

Penon Orb is now live. https://penon-official.com/product/penon-orb/
I should get a set next week. Can't wait to hear these.

*Penon Orb HiFi Audiophile IEM*

Balanced Armature+ Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm Detachable Audiophile IEMS
10mm dynamic driver Graphite fiber wire paper dome soft grainless vibrating membrane
Exclusive customization, brass is processed by precision lathe, the size is accurate to 0.1㎜, and the surface is specially treated to prevent oxidation. Compared with stamping parts, the cost is higher.
*Sound signature：*

Punchy bass
Crystal clear vocals
Crispy and sparkly high frequency
Soundstage gives a surround sound
*Specification*

Brand: Penon
Model: ORB
Driver: Balanced Armature full frequency
Dynamic driver: 10mm
Impedance: 10 Ω @1khz
Sensitivity: 112 ± 3dB @1khz
Frequency response: 20hz-20Khz
Connector: 2Pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm Audio
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Orb is now live. https://penon-official.com/product/penon-orb/
> I should get a set next week. Can't wait to hear these.
> 
> *Penon Orb HiFi Audiophile IEM*
> ...


It's odd to me how penon and Linsoul have become the two "big" shops that cater to westerners and are taking totally different approaches. For the sake of keeping things civil, I'll leave it at that....

I haven't tried the penon sets, but I kind of want to out of loyalty to penon.  However the price seems a bit high for a single BA+DD set, especially since they also seem to exclusively carry the highly praised ISN H40 for less....


----------



## Dsnuts

One thing I have learned from Penon. That saying more drivers don't get you more sound applies with these folks. They were able to squeeze an amazing sound from a single BA in their Spheres. Look up Twisters review on them and I have heard sets with 6Xs the BAs in that phone that didn't come close to the sonic production.  

I know why it cost as they do. These are nothing close to the budget sets you see rampant on aliexpress. I can probably post 10 different BA+Dynmic earphones that all cost less than $50 from there. Which gets all of us to think. Single BA and a dynamic a basic hybrid should be cheaper right? 

I guarantee you however those sets are not using anything close the quality of drivers they are using on these. The tale will be in how they sound. Like I said I know the ability of these Penon folks. These guys are true audiophiles like you wouldnt believe. I have learned a lot about them during my emails back n forth with them and you better believe they can tune with the best of them. Will report as soon as I get a set.


----------



## Gee Simpson

@audio123 Have you heard the IT01s? If so, how would you rate the 00 vs them?


----------



## audio123

Gee Simpson said:


> @audio123 Have you heard the IT01s? If so, how would you rate the 00 vs them?


Will let you know when I compare them. Cheers!


----------



## Banbeucmas

My take on the DUNU DM-480: https://banbeu.com/dunu-dm-480-review/

I actually like some of other DUNU products tho, sadly, not this one I guess.


----------



## Gee Simpson

audio123 said:


> Will let you know when I compare them. Cheers!



Nice one mate, looking forward to it


----------



## Otto Motor

*SOME TIN HIFI T2 PLUS TIDBITS*
Mine is likely a beta.

*Signature:* warm-bright…yes this exists, there is some subtle temperature imposed over the usual Tin Hifi analytical sound. This signature is very appealing to my ears…I have not heard such in all X-hundred earphones I have listened to. And the “bright” component has NO SHOUTINESS. This results in a superb balance/homogeneity, which adds to the appeal. The sound is as coherent as the shape of beautiful shells. Hurrah!
Bass/sub-bass: will be very contentious. Classic Tin Hifi handwriting…very articulate and composed right down to the bitter low end, not exaggerated…the chicken-wing guys will decry that, but the fine-dining crowd will cheer. Yep, it does not give you that uber-kick a Led Zeppelin fan wants…

*Soundstage:* this natural, not overwhelming bass takes depth out of the rather wide soundstage. The stage could be perceived as somewhat flat and the musicians appear to line up along one line, which can lead to crowding. This is similar to Etymotic earphones just with some warmth added.
Treble: can’t remember, I always have trouble characterizing treble.

*T2 Plus or Blon BL-03? *After an hour of listening to the T2 Plus, I tried the Bl-03…and went right back to the T2 Plus. Reasoning: the BL-03’s bass was boomy in comparison and removed balance from the image, the T2 Plus were simply more coherent…and therefore more appealing to my ears on a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 7, 2020)

Otto Motor said:


> *Signature:* warm-bright…yes this exists, there is some subtle temperature imposed over the usual Tin Hifi analytical sound. This signature is



I think one could classify the T2 as warm-bright also.  The rolled-off sub bass makes the mid/upper bass and low mids more prominent, for warmth.  Also, the T2s don’t have a pronounced pinna gain, but rather a more gradual rise in the upper mids, to not take away the warmth.  Then there are some treble spikes for the “bright”.  I really like the T2 sound signature for certain music genres.  How would you compare the T2 Plus to the original T2?  In particular, how are the technicalities comparatively?  TIA.


----------



## IEMusic

Actually, the FR curve of the T2 plus instantly reminded me of the UERR.  Turns out, it’s quite different.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 26, 2020)

Gee Simpson said:


> Nice one mate, looking forward to it


Did a quick listen, to sum it up briefly, the IT01S is more balanced sounding with bigger stage, more forward midrange and improved clarity.


----------



## Banbeucmas

IEMusic said:


> Actually, the FR curve of the T2 plus instantly reminded me of the UERR.  Turns out, it’s quite different.


Yeah, I think the T2 Plus will be a bit more exciting


----------



## RikudouGoku

If there is a beauty contest in the iem world, then this right here is the winner: Kinera Freya (1 DD + 3 BA) = 250 usd (credits to @baskingshark for finding it)








https://www.kineraaudio.com/news/freya-new-iem-release-by-kinera.html


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> If there is a beauty contest in the iem world, then this right here is the winner: Kinera Freya (1 DD + 3 BA) = 250 usd (credits to @baskingshark for finding it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recall some of the Peacock Audio and Queen of Audio gear looked equally beautiful. U had quite a nice looking Peacock Audio gear right?

Though at the end of the day, I'll take a good sounding but ugly looking IEM any day over a beautiful but bad sounding one. Let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I recall some of the Peacock Audio and Queen of Audio gear looked equally beautiful. U had quite a nice looking Peacock Audio gear right?
> 
> Though at the end of the day, I'll take a good sounding but ugly looking IEM any day over a beautiful but bad sounding one. Let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!


Yes I have this one:


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 8, 2020)

Xinlisupreme said:


> @baskingshark they look amazing for that prices, have you got some info or comparisons about them?



I found a review comparing the different Focus Audio variants: Rhythm, Vocal and EDM variant:  http://www.aboutaudio.org/focus-vocal-review-time-to-get-serious/

If they had some tuning filters/switches to change the tuning on the fly, I think it would have been a mega killer set! As it is, I think interested audiophiles will have to just take a punt on whichever of the variants suit their sound preferences.


----------



## Dsnuts

baskingshark said:


> I recall some of the Peacock Audio and Queen of Audio gear looked equally beautiful. U had quite a nice looking Peacock Audio gear right?
> 
> Though at the end of the day, I'll take a good sounding but ugly looking IEM any day over a beautiful but bad sounding one. Let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!



100% this. So truth be told QOA and Kinera. Same designers/ same tuners. These guys make killer looking shells. Look at the QOA Mojito
  Just saw the first review of these. Guy wasnt overly impressed.
I bet these sound pretty good. They better for $400 but no way am I even remotely curious about these. If these guys spent more energy into the sonics I bet they will be much more popular.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> 100% this. So truth be told QOA and Kinera. Same designers/ same tuners. These guys make killer looking shells. Look at the QOA Mojito
> Just saw the first review of these. Guy wasnt overly impressed.
> I bet these sound pretty good. They better for $400 but no way am I even remotely curious about these. If these guys spent more energy into the sonics I bet they will be much more popular.


I only want them because they are orange


----------



## OpiateSkittles

baskingshark said:


> Though at the end of the day, I'll take a good sounding but ugly looking IEM any day over a beautiful but bad sounding one. Let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!



FDX1 all the way. I can't decide if they're pretty or ugly some days, but damn they sound good.


----------



## robervaul (Jun 8, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I found a review comparing the different Focus Audio variants: Rhythm, Vocal and EDM variant:  http://www.aboutaudio.org/focus-vocal-review-time-to-get-serious/
> 
> If they had some tuning filters/switches to change the tuning on the fly, I think it would have been a mega killer set! As it is, I think interested audiophiles will have to just take a punt on whichever of the variants suit their sound preferences.


Thread pls lol


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> One thing I have learned from Penon. That saying more drivers don't get you more sound applies with these folks. They were able to squeeze an amazing sound from a single BA in their Spheres. Look up Twisters review on them and I have heard sets with 6Xs the BAs in that phone that didn't come close to the sonic production.
> 
> I know why it cost as they do. These are nothing close to the budget sets you see rampant on aliexpress. I can probably post 10 different BA+Dynmic earphones that all cost less than $50 from there. Which gets all of us to think. Single BA and a dynamic a basic hybrid should be cheaper right?
> 
> I guarantee you however those sets are not using anything close the quality of drivers they are using on these. The tale will be in how they sound. Like I said I know the ability of these Penon folks. These guys are true audiophiles like you wouldnt believe. I have learned a lot about them during my emails back n forth with them and you better believe they can tune with the best of them. Will report as soon as I get a set.


I have tested the Orb and coming from the already impressive Sphere, the Orb takes it to another level with greater dynamics, improved clarity and more headroom.
Very punchy bass with excellent depth, midrange is clear and transparent, treble is well extended. Very open soundstage. The tuning is really nice. I am very impressed. Like the ISN H40, this is seriously a gem of an iem. Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Dsnuts

Can't wait to try those. I have to admit I am more excited for the Orb than anything I have gotten this year. Should have them this week.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 8, 2020)

This Sphere/Orb thing is starting to sound like my set up. Have the pricey but worth it single BA with the Sonata and the hybrid Knowles and dynamic in the AZLA. Though the Azla does a special magnet set up and built them together in a combo driver...



Sphere is deemed pricey at $169 and I got the Sonata for $150 which is 25% off the full price. AZLA was $400 though hybrids were pricier then though nobody complained for the performance and now it was $159 so a good deal. Sphere and Orb are not really pricey if they are good enough. My MKII plus GC4 cable is a good deal for $348 for a 1+1 hybrid .

Also still have the Simgot EM2 another 1+1 hybrid that is a real performer for the $85 it is going for now. I see all the people paying $70's for the new TRN and some of the mutli-armature KZ CCA stuff but $15 more gets you a step up from that with impressive cohesiveness and ability, nicer packaging and accessory kit and a very small housing. On the budget side I'll take the EN700 driver plus Knowles tuned vent 32873 over the no name dynamics plus a gaggle of Bellsing or no name armatures with numbers making them sound like a Knowles.

Always like less but better drivers and smart designs.


----------



## baskingshark

robervaul said:


> Thread pls lol



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/focus-audio-thread.934355/#post-15664488

Here u go!


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> Always like less but better drivers and smart designs.


Same here.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> This Sphere/Orb thing is starting to sound like my set up. Have the pricey but worth it single BA with the Sonata and the hybrid Knowles and dynamic in the AZLA. Though the Azla does a special magnet set up and built them together in a combo driver...
> 
> Sphere is deemed pricey at $169 and I got the Sonata for $150 which is 25% off the full price. AZLA was $400 though hybrids were pricier then though nobody complained for the performance and now it was $159 so a good deal. Sphere and Orb are not really pricey if they are good enough. My MKII plus GC4 cable is a good deal for $348 for a 1+1 hybrid .
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with your statement, less is more. 2 of my favourite flagship IEMs are single DD - Dunu Luna & Acoustune HS1695 Ti. Currently, using them out of DX220 Max, simply amazing.


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> Tdk-mt300


Directly from the future.
**** MT-300


----------



## RikudouGoku

robervaul said:


> Directly from the future.
> **** MT-300


That is supposed to have DD + BA (knowles) + electrostatic driver at only 175 usd. No idea if the electostat is legit or if its a magnetostat like the Shuoer Tape. The electrostat is from "TDK" no idea what that is.


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

robervaul said:


> Directly from the future.
> **** MT-300


That should be interesting. How does it sound? Can we have FR graph of these?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 8, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Got these in today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did get around to doing an early test. Not fair but a show me what you can do thing. I pitted two from the price bracket vs. the Elecom. Vsonic VS3 and Simgot MT3 vs. the Elecom. The handicap was less than 10 hours on the GrandBass and wireless SBC from a Ruizu player so not aptX vs the two wired models running out of my Cowon with the right tips and favorable EQ. Cowon is Cirrus 43131 DAC set to fast/low latency. Elecom would beat both with all three set to no EQ. Still beats the Vsonic no doubt even with the brighter cleaner EQ added. Suspect the Simgot is the same 10mm Titanium in the EN700(non Pro) with a new housing and lower quality cable. It does jump up over the Vsonic sounding quite a bit better but it only matches the Elecom. I may prefer the Elecom bass. I'm sure with aptX and some run in it will at least edge ahead by a neck. MP3 player do vary in BT sound with the chips they use. So going to a Qualcomm should be better in general plus adding a good aptX implementation. Can really play in the $100 range even w/o wires.

Was touted here in a similar way...  https://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1197469.html
"*Listen to the sound of LBT-GB41*
It is a model that cuts 10,000 yen, but it is possible to play bass firmly as you can not imagine from the price. It is a low range with a rich sense of quantity and sound pressure, but at the same time, it is tightened, and a tight, sharp depiction is realized. Ducts and semi-open structures seem to work. Because the low range does not swell too much, the clearness of the mid-to-high range is maintained, and it is an earphone that can enjoy the description rich in information."...but can't give credence to unless I hear it for myself. Though I was not expecting to be disappointed with my other Elecom experience and hearing the potential, though missed, of the previous wired model.


----------



## CopperFox

DeadpoolRJ said:


> That should be interesting. How does it sound? Can we have FR graph of these?



This image is on their official Taobao store's MT300 product page.


----------



## RikudouGoku

CopperFox said:


> This image is on their official Taobao store's MT300 product page.


Oh crap, that sub bass looks quite rolled off and the treble might be peaky.


----------



## robervaul

CopperFox said:


> This image is on their official Taobao store's MT300 product page.


Oppoty of the absorftion in my driams


----------



## jant71 (Jun 8, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh crap, that sub bass looks quite rolled off and the treble might be peaky.



Yep, **** is not a master of tuning unless you like cleaner and more flat by rolling the bass. I think it will be awhile till they do more than tune bass out or add impedance to do their tuning. A true good job of tuning with tightening the bass but not losing extension and proper impact from the low end is most likely a driam with this one. Get your EQ's ready


----------



## mochill

CopperFox said:


> This image is on their official Taobao store's MT300 product page.


Dita dream XLS copy 😂


----------



## DeadpoolRJ

CopperFox said:


> This image is on their official Taobao store's MT300 product page.


That's a weird FR graph... I don't understand these guys.


----------



## superuser1

I have noticed over the past few years that in the chi-fi world, new tech is first implemented by **** and then other chifi companies start using it. For example their planar iems MT100 if I'm not mistaken, even some Piezo stuff.


----------



## chinmie

DeadpoolRJ said:


> That's a weird FR graph... I don't understand these guys.



their MT100's curve from their product page is as flat as a railway



it's one of my most favorite (and most neutral) sounding IEM though, even though BGGAR puts it in the most bottom barrel of his list. 
it's one of those IEM that sounds great and don't hurt my ears even with louder than usual volume


----------



## audio123

Close up picture of the Orb.


----------



## duaned

What is the orb’s sub-bass like? Roll off?


----------



## audio123 (Jun 9, 2020)

duaned said:


> What is the orb’s sub-bass like? Roll off?


Comparing to the H40, it is significantly better with more depth and punch. There is reduced mid-bass. However, for tracks that require mid-bass slam, I will still go for the H40. Cheers!


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jun 9, 2020)

@Dsnuts looks veeery interesting and Penon gift a discount to their customers


----------



## tiamor988

Dsnuts said:


> Can't wait to try those. I have to admit I am more excited for the Orb than anything I have gotten this year. Should have them this week.


Would love to see your comparison with Blessing 2. I almost going to buy Blessing 2.


----------



## Sopp

Received today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sopp said:


> Received today.


please give us an impression on how it sounds. And does it fit good? The fit looks like it is weird with it.


----------



## Sopp (Jun 9, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> please give us an impression on how it sounds. And does it fit good? The fit looks like it is weird with it.



No problem with fitting. MMCX connector is rigid. Depending on tips, the DD bass can be there, not weak, enough quantity for my taste. Mid-high is emphasized and clear. Three different drivers blend nicer than a bunch of hybrid iems.
Early bird discount is tempted and I think worth it. People can ask seller if the discount is still available.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted my in-depth written review about Sonoma Model One. It is a pretty interesting system, and I had a lot to say about it, also compared it to 4 other setups, all flagships, and all good contenders, some of them even considerably less expensive than M1. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/06/long-live-queen-sonoma-model-one.html


----------



## Dsnuts

I got the Orbs in my ears as I am typing. Initial impressions out of the box. The balance is superb on these. I got them plugged into my M15. Threw on my Sendafit tips. Stock cable is a good cable nothing special however. This cable is infinitely better than the cable that was included on the Spheres. Looks like a SPC variety a thinner cored 8 core cable in single end. I got the micd version as well to test out.

Cohesion is suberb between bass dynamic and the full range BA they are using.  Mid range is rich/ smooth with very good dimensional qualities to it. It does remind me of the mid range on the Spheres. Treble is clean and don't seem to have any hot spots I am hearing. Graph on these look a touch V shaped but I wouldn't even say that they are. The bass lift is done very tastefully. Bass is cleaner with a bit less emphasis than what is on the H40.  Mid range emphasis is similar but I want to say the Orb sounds richer in tone to me. Sound stage is superb. Has very good imaging. It is a clean rangy dynamic sounding unit. These sound great. I think Penon got another winner on thier hands. 

Bass is surprisingly very high quality on these. It is tight and digs deep. Great rumbling sub bass texture.  The description of the bass dynamic. 
10mm dynamic driver Graphite fiber wire paper dome soft grainless vibrating membrane. Paper dome? Hmmm  Paper dome as in Wood dynamic?  In any case this dynamic driver they are using seems to be of a very high quality. Bass is excellent on these. 

Treble is airy and don't poke your ears with any type of grain or splashiness. These sound very mature out of the box. Will do the burn in ritual and see where this one goes but thus far. Very impressed.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I got the Orbs in my ears as I am typing. Initial impressions out of the box. The balance is superb on these. I got them plugged into my M15. Threw on my Sendafit tips. Stock cable is a good cable nothing special however. This cable is infinitely better than the cable that was included on the Spheres. Looks like a SPC variety a thinner cored 8 core cable in single end. I got the micd version as well to test out.
> 
> Cohesion is suberb between bass dynamic and the full range BA they are using.  Mid range is rich/ smooth with very good dimensional qualities to it. It does remind me of the mid range on the Spheres. Treble is clean and don't seem to have any hot spots I am hearing. Graph on these look a touch V shaped but I wouldn't even say that they are. The bass lift is done very tastefully. Bass is cleaner with a bit less emphasis than what is on the H40.  Mid range emphasis is similar but I want to say the Orb sounds richer in tone to me. Sound stage is superb. Has very good imaging. It is a clean rangy dynamic sounding unit. These sound great. I think Penon got another winner on thier hands.
> 
> ...


I concur. When I first tried the Orb, I am really surprised at the sound. Very refreshing and tuning is spot on. Great sub-bass, engaging midrange, clean and extended treble, holographic stage to sum it up for me. I am still burning in mine but so far, this is a no-brainer.


----------



## smallcaps

Dsnuts said:


> I got the Orbs in my ears as I am typing. Initial impressions out of the box. The balance is superb on these. I got them plugged into my M15. Threw on my Sendafit tips. Stock cable is a good cable nothing special however. This cable is infinitely better than the cable that was included on the Spheres. Looks like a SPC variety a thinner cored 8 core cable in single end. I got the micd version as well to test out.
> 
> Cohesion is suberb between bass dynamic and the full range BA they are using.  Mid range is rich/ smooth with very good dimensional qualities to it. It does remind me of the mid range on the Spheres. Treble is clean and don't seem to have any hot spots I am hearing. Graph on these look a touch V shaped but I wouldn't even say that they are. The bass lift is done very tastefully. Bass is cleaner with a bit less emphasis than what is on the H40.  Mid range emphasis is similar but I want to say the Orb sounds richer in tone to me. Sound stage is superb. Has very good imaging. It is a clean rangy dynamic sounding unit. These sound great. I think Penon got another winner on thier hands.
> 
> ...


How's the build? Are the bodies resin filled or are the drivers floating? Thank you for your impressions so far.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh yea they are all Resin. Solid piece of Resin. Has great isolation due to the solid piece of resin. Has a vent on the back end for the dynamic.

I can tell just from initial listen to now. The bass is getting even better with more music playing from them. Just been listening to them since I got them. Tried 3 different sources I have. My old Cayin M5ii, my Fiio M15 and now I have them on my Shanling M6 pro. Sounds great on all 3 of the sources I tried them on.

These sound organic and rich vs being bright and analytical. Very enjoyable listen. They sound like a more mature sounding Sphere + ISN H40 mixed in one. As much as I am digging on the full range BA they are using on these. I am loving the bass end of these things. This has excellent bass. It is a top quality type of bass.


----------



## Darkestred

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea they are all Resin. Solid piece of Resin. Has great isolation due to the solid piece of resin. Has a vent on the back end for the dynamic.
> 
> I can tell just from initial listen to now. The bass is getting even better with more music playing from them. Just been listening to them since I got them. Tried 3 different sources I have. My old Cayin M5ii, my Fiio M15 and now I have them on my Shanling M6 pro. Sounds great on all 3 of the sources I tried them on.
> 
> These sound organic and rich vs being bright and analytical. Very enjoyable listen. They sound like a more mature sounding Sphere + ISN H40 mixed in one. As much as I am digging on the full range BA they are using on these. I am loving the bass end of these things. This has excellent bass. It is a top quality type of bass.


Tempting.  Someone mentioned a discount to penon customers.  Did you receive a discount?  Im inclined to reach out to them.  I should just stop messing around in the $200 range and get what i really want but times are not so great financially.


----------



## blomman77

Try using the code  9BBEFTZH.
It worked for me.  They use DHL express for free shipping,so hopefully not 4 weeks waiting





Darkestred said:


> Tempting.  Someone mentioned a discount to penon customers.  Did you receive a discount?  Im inclined to reach out to them.  I should just stop messing around in the $200 range and get what i really want but times are not so great financially.


----------



## Dsnuts

DHL will get to you in a week n half at the most.  
I did a review for Penon for their Spheres, I have been doing reviews for Penon since actually. Been getting to know these folks and these guys are serious about their sound. I knew about these about 2 months ago. Lol. But didn't say anything. Their original housing design was unique it actually had a circular housing on it. lol but I am glad they went to a more traditional ergonomic resin universal shell. 

By the way the shells are of a medium in size. Not large and not small like the Spheres. It has a very good shape to it. Will fit everyone fine. Looks stunning in person in all clear. Very cool design in my book.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can tell these are going to become popular. I made a Penon thread. They deserve their own thread. Post your thoughts about the Spheres/ Orbs/ Penon Cables on this thread. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pen...ere-introducing-the-orb.934523/#post-15667846


----------



## SciOC

chinmie said:


> their MT100's curve from their product page is as flat as a railway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't like the TRI I3 at all either, which is mind boggling to me.  The reaction to the mt100 was a bit more mixed overall.  But on the I3 he's a serious outlier.  On the other hand he loves the bl-03 and thieaudio L3, which I just don't see as special at all.

The L3 is at least good.  The blon just has a huge soundstage and that's about all I can think of positive to say about them.

Just more proof that we all have different hearing sensitivities and different tastes.

This penon orb sounds interesting.  But I'm really having a hard time getting over 1dd+1ba at that price point....


----------



## Ziggomatic

You all are very inconsiderate, hyping the Orb like this...

order placed


----------



## Darkestred

blomman77 said:


> Try using the code  9BBEFTZH.
> It worked for me.  They use DHL express for free shipping,so hopefully not 4 weeks waiting


worked like a charm. thank you.


----------



## sutosuto

Darkestred said:


> worked like a charm. thank you.


Sorry, mind to share the link?
I could find this Orb on Penon website.

TIA


----------



## Darkestred

sutosuto said:


> Sorry, mind to share the link?
> I could find this Orb on Penon website.
> 
> TIA


i used this link: https://penon-official.com/product/penon-orb/


----------



## sutosuto

Darkestred said:


> i used this link: https://penon-official.com/product/penon-orb/


Thank you @Darkestred out of topic a bit. Are  Penonaudio and this Penon same company?

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> He doesn't like the TRI I3 at all either, which is mind boggling to me.  The reaction to the mt100 was a bit more mixed overall.  But on the I3 he's a serious outlier.  On the other hand he loves the bl-03 and thieaudio L3, which I just don't see as special at all.
> 
> The L3 is at least good.  The blon just has a huge soundstage and that's about all I can think of positive to say about them.
> 
> ...



I know how can a simple single BA and Dynamic have a nice higher end sound. I mean I own a single dynamic that pretty much destroys every hybrid and 12-14BA driver IEM I own so it isn't far fetched.

Full range single BAs are great at mids and treble but the bass end always end up lacking in impact and texture so here is where the Orb addresses the weakness of a full range single BA. Does a single BA cover the sonics of lets say 3 to 4 BAs doing mids and highs?  Absolutely. In fact using a single BA eliminates a lot of extras you would have to stuff into a shell, the physical extra BAs for one but also crossovers and proper placing inside the shells. Meaning the housing would have had to have been much larger if they included more BAs. Why do that if you can get the excellent sonic reproduction from less drivers. This tuning on the Orb I am hearing shows a mastery at tuning more with less is what it comes to.

I think we are so used to having 6BA+1 dynamic and such. Infact I am gonna get my TRN VX soon which I spent $72 for. I am gonna go on a limb and say I bet it wont sound as good as the Orbs. Lol. If it does I will be truely shocked.

I have the ORBs in my ears as I am typing this morning and these sound great and not just for the cash but these will compete easily with anything in and around the price range. These are splendid at isolation. Drove to work with them in my ears to test out the isolation.

The bass end of these are at a different level by the way than something like the ISN H40. It is more akin to the quality that is on the DK-2001..Which for me is the bar in the price range for bass. Might even reach a bit deeper. Zero sub bass drop off. Excellent integration of and impactful dynamic and a full range single BA with excellent isolation properties and comfort. Win win and more win.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I know how can a simple single BA and Dynamic have a nice higher end sound. I mean I own a single dynamic that pretty much destroys every hybrid and 12-14BA driver IEM I own so it isn't far fetched.
> 
> Full range single BAs are great at mids and treble but the bass end always end up lacking in impact and texture so here is where the Orb addresses the weakness of a full range single BA. Does a single BA cover the sonics of lets say 3 to 4 BAs doing mids and highs?  Absolutely. In fact using a single BA eliminates a lot of extras you would have to stuff into a shell, the physical extra BAs for one but also crossovers and proper placing inside the shells. Meaning the housing would have had to have been much larger if they included more BAs. Why do that if you can get the excellent sonic reproduction from less drivers. This tuning on the Orb I am hearing shows a mastery at tuning more with less is what it comes to.
> 
> ...


I also have the VX on the way, probably tomorrow or Friday.  So far I'm not hearing great things about them but I'll be the judge of that for myself.

Is the bass on the Orbs really better than the H40 or akin to the 2001?  The specs makes it difficult for me to believe a 10mm composite driver could compete with the berry in the 2001, or the berry in my IMR Rah.....  But that might be how it gets me.  BA mids don't particularly excite me, and tuning is not as important to me (EQ/DSP fan) as others, but if the bass is really that good, then I might need to give them a try....   BQEYZ Spring 2 will also be out in the next few days...  Decisions will be made...  Money will certainly be spent ($3100 new air conditioner being installed as we speak, but I'm a slut for IEMs so really what's a few extra hundred on top of that?).


----------



## IEMusic

so are all


SciOC said:


> He doesn't like the TRI I3 at all either, which is mind boggling to me.  The reaction to the mt100 was a bit more mixed overall.  But on the I3 he's a serious outlier.  On the other hand he loves the bl-03 and thieaudio L3, which I just don't see as special at all.
> 
> Just more proof that we all have different hearing sensitivities and different tastes.



It seems to me that the newer IEMs, with non-BA, non-DD drivers are a lot more “controversial”, and elicit very strong opinions in both directions.  I like the Tape for certain reasons, but I can completely understand someone hating them, especially if they are not wanting to use EQ.  The timbre of these IEMs are often unique, and the FR curves are usually a little wonky (not necessarily bad though).  Basically, you really need to find someone with the same tastes in music as you, and see if they like such an IEM, b/c you likely will not get any sort of consensus opinion.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> so are all
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the newer IEMs, with non-BA, non-DD drivers are a lot more “controversial”, and elicit very strong opinions in both directions.  I like the Tape for certain reasons, but I can completely understand someone hating them, especially if they are not wanting to use EQ.  The timbre of these IEMs are often unique, and the FR curves are usually a little wonky (not necessarily bad though).  Basically, you really need to find someone with the same tastes in music as you, and see if they like such an IEM, b/c you likely will not get any sort of consensus opinion.


a double edged sword so to say


----------



## DBaldock9

Ziggomatic said:


> You all are very inconsiderate, hyping the Orb like this...
> 
> order placed



Mmmmm ... koolaid!
.
Me too.


----------



## IEMusic

DBaldock9 said:


> Mmmmm ... koolaid!
> .
> Me too.


Yep, I keep drinking it, and its an addictive and expensive habit.  Maybe I need to go back to booze, less expensive (JK).


----------



## blomman77

Me Three!





DBaldock9 said:


> Mmmmm ... koolaid!
> .
> Me too.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

IEMusic said:


> so are all
> 
> 
> I like the Tape for certain reasons, but I can completely understand someone hating them, especially if they are not wanting to use EQ.  The timbre of these IEMs are often unique, and the FR curves are usually a little wonky (not necessarily bad though).  Basically, you really need to find someone with the same tastes in music as you, and see if they like such an IEM, b/c you likely will not get any sort of consensus opinion.



I Had Tape but Ikko OH-10 that cost more totally destroy Shuoer Tape.
I’m listening Shanling ME500 Platinum with M6 pro and mid-high is so transparent and dynamic 
I’d buy Penon Orb but I don’t know if it’s a side grade of Ikko-Shanling.
I also own RAH.


----------



## IEMusic

Xinlisupreme said:


> I Had Tape but Ikko OH-10 that cost more totally destroy Shuoer Tape.
> I’m listening Shanling ME500 Platinum with M6 pro and mid-high is so transparent and dynamic
> I’d buy Penon Orb but I don’t know if it’s a side grade of Ikko-Shanling.
> I also own RAH.


The tuning of the OH10 is MUCH better/more ideal compared to the stock tuning of the Tape.  The Tape can excel if EQ is used well, and one likes the unique ultra detailed treble sound.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Yes I used a lot R5 MSEB with Tape but I preferred OH10 and ME500 Platinum sounds even more transparent than Ikko OH-10!
Maybe I’ll sell IMR RAH, too dark for my taste


----------



## SciOC

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yes I used a lot R5 MSEB with Tape but I preferred OH10 and ME500 Platinum sounds even more transparent than Ikko OH-10!
> Maybe I’ll sell IMR RAH, too dark for my taste


You will have no problem selling the Rah on here.  I wish it didn't have the not so great piezo.  Otherwise it's a hard pair for me to skip over if noise isolation is of no concern. It'll be interesting when IMR gets around to their DD+planar+estat sets....

The tape for me is mediocre compared to most of my other pairs even with heavy EQ/MSEB.  The TRI I3, thie L3, uf isso14 and bqeyz bq3 and spring 1 are all better IMO.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Also Tape has many issues, we know about it.. fortunally I bought on Amazon and returned it.
In December they said me Tape 2 was ready to be launched in February, but no news about it.
Shuoer presented Soloist and Conductor.

R3 semper will be too expensive, something like 1100£


----------



## IEMusic

Xinlisupreme said:


> Also Tape has many issues, we know about it.. fortunally I bought on Amazon and returned it.
> In December they said me Tape 2 was ready to be launched in February, but no news about it.
> Shuoer presented Soloist and Conductor.
> 
> R3 semper will be too expensive, something like 1100£


I like the Tape for what it is, unique sounding, with some obvious flaws that require EQ.  A safe general IEM recommendation it is NOT.

QC has unfortunately been an issue for several people though.


----------



## moondowner

New contenders in the sub-50 USD category.. Moondrop SSR, Tin T2 Plus..

https://mobile.twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1270514786833436672
https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1270640575545393153


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 10, 2020)

*TinHifi T2 Plus* is on presale! -- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000908389231.html

Driver Unit:￠10.0mm woofer
Sensitivity: 104±3bBdB @1K HzV
Frequency Response: 10-20KHz
Impedance: 32Ω±15%
Interface: MMCX connector
$49 USD

No graphs unfortunately. Haha now the CHIFI are resorting to coming up with a "plus" moniker after a "pro" moniker.

Anyone game to try it? I'm not really a fan of the Tin HIFI house sound, so will wait for reviews. Plus I saw some QC issues with the Tin T4, hope it is fixed!


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 10, 2020)

T2 vs T2 Plus

The T2 Plus curve (shape) reminds me of the UERR, but the scale is different.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> *TinHifi T2 Plus* is on presale! -- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000908389231.html
> 
> Driver Unit:￠10.0mm woofer
> Sensitivity: 104±3bBdB @1K HzV
> ...


Learned my lesson with the T2, T3 & P1.  My goal is to add a more neutral to warm, with a fast Sub bass profile to my collection.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 10, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> T2 vs T2 Plus
> 
> The T2 Plus curve (shape) reminds me of the UERR, but the scale is different.



I think the Tin HIFI T2 Plus unit that Crinacle and BGGAR and some other tuners received is a beta unit, and they gave their feedback to Tin HIFI, so there may be some changes in sound with the final production unit.


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> *TinHifi T2 Plus* is on presale! -- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000908389231.html
> 
> Driver Unit:￠10.0mm woofer
> Sensitivity: 104±3bBdB @1K HzV
> ...


LOL.  Is anyone a fan of the tin hifi house sound?  If so I picture them as a very dull human being who eats plain oatmeal and plain yogurt for breakfast every morning with their skim milk and thinks mayonnaise is spicy.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> T2 vs T2 Plus
> 
> The T2 Plus curve (shape) reminds me of the UERR, but the scale is different.



the Plus has leaner  sound around 200hz? that doesn't feel promising... but I'll wait for the comparison reviews rolling in


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> I think the Tin HIFI T2 Plus unit that Crinacle and BGGAR and some other tuners received is a beta unit, and they gave their feedback to Tin HIFI, so there may be some changes in sound with the final production unit.



Thanks for the heads up!



SciOC said:


> LOL.  Is anyone a fan of the tin hifi house sound?  If so I picture them as a very dull human being who eats plain oatmeal and plain yogurt for breakfast every morning with their skim milk and thinks mayonnaise is spicy.



 I quite like the Tin house sound, but definitely am not one who favors plain, bland foods. I get where you’re coming from though.  I do think it’s a nice break from all the V-shaped IEMs in the budget category.



chinmie said:


> the Plus has leaner  sound around 200hz? that doesn't feel promising... but I'll wait for the comparison reviews rolling in



The T2 actually sounds quite warm-neutral to me, it’s just lacking sub bass.  The lower frequencies are not truly neutral.


----------



## chickenmoon

lgcubana said:


> Learned my lesson with the T2, T3 & P1.  My goal is to add a more neutral to warm, with a fast Sub bass profile to my collection.



I've got T2 and P1 and they aren't my cup of tea either, the T4 on the other hand I can live with.


----------



## chickenmoon

IEMusic said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The higher frequencies aren't neutral either, it's quite wonky and spiky.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> The T2 actually sounds quite warm-neutral to me, it’s just lacking sub bass.  The lower frequencies are not truly neutral.



yup, to my ears (which is quite bass light) the T2 bass is plenty enough, provided of course we can get a good seal. the only problem with the T2 for me is the brittle and gritty treble. The T2 Pro on the other hand has a good treble extension and finer grain, but a bit leaner in mids compared to the T2, making it sounds brighter.

overall i like Tinaudio's tuning (i also a fan of Moondrop's),so I'll be tuning in on this Plus version for sure


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

audio123 said:


> Got a question regarding iBasso IT00 vs Tin HiFI T4 so would like to share with everyone my comparison.


Is there an ETA yet for the IT00?


----------



## IEMusic

chickenmoon said:


> The higher frequencies aren't neutral either, it's quite wonky and spiky.


True.  I guess it’s more that as a whole, the T2 is considered relatively neutral-ish compared to the other V-shaped IEMs in that price range.

That is a niche that I think an IEM could sell really well in right now.  A budget IEM that’s <$50, with a neutral tuning, and a case/design that yields really good isolation.  I would think preferably hybrid or all BA.  Such a product would make a great budget stage monitor.  I guess the Moondrop SSR will fill this niche for the most part, at least for now.  I don’t know how the isolation is though.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 10, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> True.  I guess it’s more that as a whole, the T2 is considered relatively neutral-ish compared to the other V-shaped IEMs in that price range.
> 
> That is a niche that I think an IEM could sell really well in right now.  A budget IEM that’s <$50, with a neutral tuning, and a case/design that yields really good isolation.  I would think preferably hybrid or all BA.  Such a product would make a great budget stage monitor.  I guess the Moondrop SSR will fill this niche for the most part, at least for now.  I don’t know how the isolation is though.



Judging by FR graph alone the SSR looks like more or less a classic Ety in disguise whereas the T2 Plus seems more like an ER2SE. It looks like there are now 2 sub-$50 options for people who like to punish themselves with such sound signatures.


----------



## audio123

rogthefrog said:


> Is there an ETA yet for the IT00?


I am not sure about that but it can be pre-ordered from iBasso distributors already.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

SciOC said:


> LOL.  Is anyone a fan of the tin hifi house sound?  If so I picture them as a very dull human being who eats plain oatmeal and plain yogurt for breakfast every morning with their skim milk and thinks mayonnaise is spicy.


I have T4s and eat heroin flavored pop tarts for breakfast.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 11, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/photos/a.379805692633660/608171743130386/?type=3
> 
> Tanchjim Hana










https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/photos/a.379805692633660/616215298992697/?type=3&__tn__=-R

I'm very interested in this set, being the DD sucker that I am. Especially if it is cheaper than the Oxygen and fits better.

So many DD sets coming out soon, like the Moondrop SSR/SSP, the Tin HIFI T2 Plus and now this!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tin Hifi T2 Plus (DD) = 49 usd 
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t2-plus?variant=34593972191387

Shuoer Conductor (DD + 2 BA (knowles/sonion) + 4 EST (sonion) = 850 usd


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have posted my video review about the MW07 PLUS as well now! 

I try my best to compare the GO vs the PLUS version, and I will also add a video about the MH40 wireless soon!


----------



## WHO23 (Jun 12, 2020)

Allen Ribbon Headphones - R330 - Ribbon







Goldplanar - GL1200 - Ribbon






Goldplanar - GL850 - AMT







*I'm not related to the manufacturers in any way. I just found out about these today and have ordered the Allen Ribbon Headphones. The GL1200 (Ribbon) is available in October 2020 and I've also pre-ordered it. The GL850 (AMT) is available in September 2020 but as I just found out about this brand, I wasn't able to snag one before the pre-order ended.

Update: Unfortunately the Allen Ribbon Headphones were unable to be shipped overseas


----------



## Dobrescu George

WHO23 said:


> Allen Ribbon Headphones - R330 - Ribbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some cool stuff over there, curious how they sound when you receive them, if you manage to order a pair eventually


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like the Tanchjim Hana is releasing on the same day as the Moondrop SSR (06-15) and is selling for around 150 usd in china but not clear if the international price will be the same.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my in-depth written review about the Fischer AMPs Rapture Universal IEMs 

Some fun-sounding IEMs with a similar tune to Etymotic, but none of the disadvantages that Ety had.

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/06/revelations-become-balance-fischer-amps-rapture.html


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like the Tanchjim Hana is releasing on the same day as the Moondrop SSR (06-15) and is selling for around 150 usd in china but not clear if the international price will be the same.



Wonder if the Hana is to Oxygen like Starfield is to KXXS.


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> Wonder if the Hana is to Oxygen like Starfield is to KXXS.


Oooh, yeah, I really hope so.  I just hope the white finish doesn‘t also chip off easily.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Orb is now live. https://penon-official.com/product/penon-orb/
> I should get a set next week. Can't wait to hear these.
> 
> *Penon Orb HiFi Audiophile IEM*
> ...


Yay!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Linsoul deals. Combo 4 and 5 looks like a very good deal.


----------



## zenki

C2 for me if any.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Linsoul deals. Combo 4 and 5 looks like a very good deal.


Combo 5 FTW!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Combo 5 FTW!!


Yeah it is a really good price. I am gonna wait for the next big price worthy dap before I change from my M11. Hopefully next year    and not earlier.


----------



## Dobrescu George

superuser1 said:


> Combo 5 FTW!!


 
Combo 5 looks the best from that list, indeed! 

---

I made an in-depth video review about the Momentum 3 Bluetooth Headphones from Sennheiser. A favorite of me for those moments I want some bass. Also, good detail, not only basshead sound!


----------



## thebigredpolos

New Shozy 1dd+2ba hybrid.  Shells looks gorgeous: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001142729525.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

thebigredpolos said:


> New Shozy 1dd+2ba hybrid.  Shells looks gorgeous: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001142729525.html


Damn it looks nice.





Is beautiful shells the trend now? After the Kinera Freya and now this?


----------



## crabdog

Looks like the budget arena is heating up again.


----------



## activatorfly

Hi guys…..here are my reviews of the KBEAR Diamond and the Blon BL-05.......

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#item-review-23814

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/reviews


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the Moondrop SSR (Super Spaceship Reference), a $40single -DD earphone with a high sensitivity (32 ohm @ 115 dB).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 13, 2020)

Some uncommented technical photography of the Moondrop SSR.


----------



## lgcubana (Jun 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Linsoul deals. Combo 4 and 5 looks like a very good deal.


The Giftcards are live:
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/linsoul-june-deal-gift-card?variant=34604454150299
.
.
.
2 minutes later, all gone


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> The Giftcards are live:
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/linsoul-june-deal-gift-card?variant=34604454150299
> .
> .
> ...


$50 gift cards are still up.....at least for right now.


----------



## cenizas (Jun 13, 2020)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6r6wkS
I think some of the other SeeAudio iems have been mentioned before. But their flagship hasn't and it looks pretty interesting. 4BA+4EST and if their graphs are to believed, qdc style tuning with proper treble extension from the EST drivers to boot.


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> Linsoul deals. Combo 4 and 5 looks like a very good deal.



I went with combo 5, RIP my wallet! Needed a DAP so it's a good deal with L3 thrown in basically for free (managed to get the 50 gift card, saving further 20 on this). I now have BLON03, Mangird Teas and L3 on the way, lol. I am putting a stop on purchases for the next few months...


----------



## kmmbd

cenizas said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6r6wkS
> I think some of the other SeeAudio iems have been mentioned before. But their flagship hasn't and it looks pretty interesting. 4BA+4EST and if their graphs are to believed, qdc style tuning with proper treble extension from the EST drivers to boot.



Not quite sure what they intend to depict with that graph when there's no X/Y-axis labels to discern exactly what's going on.


----------



## chickenmoon

kmmbd said:


> Not quite sure what they intend to depict with that graph when there's no X/Y-axis labels to discern exactly what's going on.



Horizontally it's easy as it's standard log display with 100Hz, 1kHz and 10kHz for the fat vertical lines. Vertically it's anyone's guess, possibly 5dB per row.


----------



## BdTigerZ

How do these rank?

Moondrop Starfield
Tin T4
iBasso IT00
Thieaudio legacy 3
WG T-ONE


----------



## IEMusic

BdTigerZ said:


> How do these rank?
> 
> Moondrop Starfield
> Tin T4
> ...



I don’t think anyone can rank them with any sort of consensus.   They are all different flavors.  The question is, what qualities are YOU looking for?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 13, 2020)

Been a while since I had a JVC and also have a niche for a true wireless with both on board bass adjustment and ambient. So, I just ordered the HA-AE5T, just rolls off the tongue err...keyboard.










Interesting as they seem serious for a sports active focused true wireless. They did make it Class 1 and used an LDS antenna for the reception. They gave both an ambient mode and ambient tips. Ambient mode is just a short tap on the right so very easy while play/pause is a one tap on the left. They have the full controls...



They also gave it aptX and 9 hours on a charge with 10 minute quick charge for another hour plus IP55 for the dust and sweat. We'll see how they do. Seems they have been putting solid sounding drivers in the true wireless as of late but I haven't heard for myself


----------



## zenki

War in the pockets coming in the next days or so.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wallets will be slaughtered everywhere


----------



## yorosello

A brief comparison between Moondrop Blessing 2 and Mangird Tea if anyone interested. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mangird.934129/post-15676837


----------



## superuser1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001147952737.html


----------



## IEMusic

superuser1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001147952737.html


I really like the looks of the Spring 2 in black with copper/rose gold accents.  It just looks classy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone that can read chinese that can translate the important parts?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well here are some of the key points I got from using google translate.

"316 Stainless steel body"

"Third generation high magnetic flux dmt technology unit structure, and is equipped with the ”second pylymerization high rigidity wave product vibrator” jointly developed with a well known japanese diaphragm manufacturer". 

"Special material coated with Oxygen free copper. Better anti-jamming effect than two litz wires."


----------



## zenki (Jun 14, 2020)

Box looked sexy
Release on 15/6 ~USD $140?
Definitely a wallet bloodbath tomorrow


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Better anti-jamming effect than two litz wires.


Interesting claim.. any more information on that?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Interesting claim.. any more information on that?


No idea, this is all I could find. Dont know if google translate, translated it right either so take it with a grain of salt.

Source: https://www.weibo.com/5928134649/J621U2tAX


----------



## jibberish

superuser1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001147952737.html


It's cool that they're offering it with balanced cables as a default option.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jibberish said:


> It's cool that they're offering it with balanced cables as a default option.


Yeah, rare to see it offered in all terminations (3.5, 2.5 and 4.4 mm) and without added cost.


----------



## jant71

jibberish said:


> It's cool that they're offering it with balanced cables as a default option.



That 9 layer piezo is gonna need juice for optimal performance so no surprise balance is included. Probably might sound less than ideal w/o enough juice.


----------



## illumidata

superuser1 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001147952737.html



That is an irresistible schematic - they’re on their way 👍

Nicely enabled @superuser1


----------



## Yogibear91 (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyone tried this tribrid before? can't find much on it? might just take the plunge on this looks a good price for a tribrid with decent drivers 

#Aliexpress ￡143.52 | **** MT300 TDK EST Knowles Dyanmic EST+BA+DD Hybrid Hifi Music Monitor DJ Studio CNC Metal MMCX Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0FtIU


----------



## Yogibear91 (Jun 14, 2020)

think this is it's frequency response right up my street. could be a p1 / tape challenger

#Aliexpress ￡132.75  26%OFF | **** MT300 TDK EST Knowles Dyanmic EST+BA+DD Hybrid Hifi Music Monitor DJ Studio CNC Metal MMCX Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSEuOo


There's alot of user reviews on taobao and they all praise these massively I'm getting closer nd closer to the trigger


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 14, 2020)

Psst tribrids. Who needs 3 different drivers when you get one in the X49!!


These aren't too shabby for the little they cost. These actually throw out a full ranged sound. Call me surprised. Gonna let them play a bit but these don't suck for the $17 will be on sale for $14 ish soon. Would have been cool to have changeable cables but for what it is.

Wasn't expecting much but these are actually worth the little they cost. Little bit of hi fidelity via single BA. Tiny barrel shell. Tuning is balanced. Actually has some bass. Not bad. Not bad at all.

Very minimal packaging. Only real nit pick I had was that it is so damn small it is difficult to figure out which side is Right and which is Left. Once you figure out there is a rubber ring around the left cable that indicates it is Left.


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to them a bit more so. For folks that are getting a set of these. Let them run in a bit before giving them a good look. These are gonna surprise a lot of people. These sound nothing like a cheapo. In fact I am gonna have to dig into my collection but these remind me a lot of my old Zero Audio Singolos. Which I spent a bit over $60 if I remember correct. So ya these do punch way above asking price. 

If you go into a purchase of one of these. Go into it not expecting much and be shocked they have more than a competent sound. In other news. 

Was told by Jim Tin audioT2 pros will be sold to headfiers for $49. Probably using the old headfier code. Seems to be the sale price on them. I think there are a few places that sell them especially with sales on aliexpress soon. Will get one to try out.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Was told by Jim Tin audioT2 pros will be sold to headfiers for $49. Probably using the old headfier code. Seems to be the sale price on them. I think there are a few places that sell them especially with sales on aliexpress soon. Will get one to try out.


Is that a special price?  They are currently on Drop for $42, and Amazon for $53.


----------



## Dsnuts

I say get em where you shop. I was told that bit of information before the sales period on Aliexpress. I suppose I was a bit late to relay that message. Might be the going price soon during sales maybe a bit cheaper.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like the Tanchjim Hana is releasing on the same day as the Moondrop SSR (06-15) and is selling for around 150 usd in china but not clear if the international price will be the same.



I asked a few shops on Aliexpress, seems most of them don't have the Tanchjim Hana yet. But a few Aliexpress shops promised to bring it in, ETA around 23rd june - which means the Hana will probably be missing for the coming Aliexpress summer sale, bummer. It's number one on my wishlist as I'm a DD sucker, hope it is an Oxygen or even better at 1/2 the price! The shops can't confirm pricing or graphs for now.

FWIW, the Moondrop SSR is now on multiple shops on Aliexpress and some other shopfronts like Hifigo at $39.99. It's not discounted for the Aliexpress sale this round, but u can still stack coupons with it to possibly bring down the price. I'll probably give it a miss as it looks too bass lite for my bassheadedness, though I'm very interested in their SSP (bassier variant).


----------



## zenki

Hana is not even on the aex official shop yet.
Best deal so far is prolly CCA CA16 ~$50


----------



## RikudouGoku

Peacockaudio Summer (2DD) = 130 usd

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/reecho-peacock-audio-summer


----------



## hmscott (Jun 20, 2020)

zenki said:


> Hana is not even on the aex official shop yet.
> Best deal so far is prolly CCA CA16 ~$50


Yes, I am so happy that last week I ordered the KZ AS16's....I guess I could double down on my investment and get the CCA C16's too, they both have different model BA's (4) for High's.

Has anyone heard and compared both the KZ AS16 and CCA C16?  Comments?

*Update:* received the KZ AS16 and it's great!, huge, but great sounding right out of the box - and super sensitive too.  The DK2001 I also picked up on that order is a bit harsher out of the box, so I'll be burning that one in outside my ears.  

Still curious how the CCA C16 fairs vs the KZ AS16 - as they have different BA's for High end and different tuning.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## robervaul

Dsnuts said:


> Psst tribrids. Who needs 3 different drivers when you get one in the X49!!
> 
> 
> These aren't too shabby for the little they cost. These actually throw out a full ranged sound. Call me surprised. Gonna let them play a bit but these don't suck for the $17 will be on sale for $14 ish soon. Would have been cool to have changeable cables but for what it is.
> ...


1BA Bellsing 32257


----------



## Dsnuts

I have them in my ears as I type. Sounds damn good for a single BA. I have to say this was a genuine surprise. I wasn't expecting these to be this good. It is by far the best surprise bag earphone I have heard to date and I have heard all of them. 

During sales if you guys haven't gotten one of these. These are an easy recommend. Something like this would be perfect for cellphones or computers. It is small light weight and another surprise. They isolate pretty good.


----------



## robervaul

Dsnuts said:


> I have them in my ears as I type. Sounds damn good for a single BA. I have to say this was a genuine surprise. I wasn't expecting these to be this good. It is by far the best surprise bag earphone I have heard to date and I have heard all of them.
> 
> During sales if you guys haven't gotten one of these. These are an easy recommend. Something like this would be perfect for cellphones or computers. It is small light weight and another surprise. They isolate pretty good.


Sonically speaking. Which tips fit them best?  I love jvc spiral dots, but due to the big bore this should reduce the bass even more.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 15, 2020)

I am  using sendafit which are like longer stemmed Spiral dots. I tried Spiral dots which sit a bit shallow on the nozzle.

Sendafit gives a horn effect which ends up magnifying the sonics to my ears. Works well. WIde bored tips works well. Helps with treble and bass ends. The mids on the X49 are excellent. 

Just let a coworker listen to them. Guy guessed $50. When I told him it will be $14 during sales, guy was floored. Lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Btw I found another ranking list, that is very detailed and impressive.

https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...436&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AE8CwRHBGjvgBRM

Source: Michael Bruce https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHjFG6i2KZN78170BhyD8Vg

Hope he doesnt mind me sharing this as he doesnt seem to be a member here.


----------



## phthora (Jun 15, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Btw I found another ranking list, that is very detailed and impressive.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=2AC6CB77B835CCA2!5436&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AE8CwRHBGjvgBRM
> 
> ...



That YouTuber is @redrol He's a Head-Fi member and a fellow New Mexican.

His reviews are excellent too. He's been spot on about the couple of IEMs that I own that's he reviewed. Definitely worth a visit to his YouTube channel.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I updated my database with something similar to @redrol list.




https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing


Thanks for the inspiration   hopefully you dont mind me stealing it


----------



## Otto Motor

I can offer a review of the Moondrop SSR. Now on my website, in a few days also here on Head-Fi.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 16, 2020)

Some newish products:

1) Fiio FD1
https://www.fiio.com/fd1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001153683484.html
$80

Seems Beryllium DDs are all the rage now.











2) BGVP Zero (Credit to @zachmal):
on multiple shops on Aliexpress now
$80 USD

Claimed by the shops to be electrostat? Probably a marketing gimmick and it is likely a magnetostatic or electret thing like the Shuoers?


----------



## IEManiac

audio123 said:


> Got a question regarding iBasso IT00 vs Tin HiFI T4 so would like to share with everyone my comparison.
> 
> In terms of overall sound, I personally think the IT00 is clearly superior to the T4. There is more sub-bass presence on the IT00 and rumble is quicker. The mid-bass on the T4 has more quantity but not as punchy as the IT00. IT00 has a more impactful low end. The bass decay on the IT00 is way quicker. The IT00 has a more transparent midrange with better details retrieval. Vocals on the IT00 are clearer than the T4. The upper midrange on the IT00 has greater emphasis which creates a livelier female vocals display. Treble on the IT00 is crispier and there is more sparkle. There is greater amount of air rendered on the IT00. T4 sounds veiled in comparison. For the soundstage. the IT00 boasts greater width and a little less depth than T4.


So is the iBasso IT00 a winner? $68 in my locality...


----------



## audio123

IEManiac said:


> So is the iBasso IT00 a winner? $68 in my locality...


Definitely. The IT00 is very good.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 16, 2020)

audio123 said:


> I am not sure about that but it can be pre-ordered from iBasso distributors already.


Ordered. Will arrive in my hands in four to five days...


----------



## IEManiac

IEMusic said:


> True.  I guess it’s more that as a whole, the T2 is considered relatively neutral-ish compared to the other V-shaped IEMs in that price range.
> 
> That is a niche that I think an IEM could sell really well in right now.  A budget IEM that’s <$50, with a neutral tuning, and a case/design that yields really good isolation.  I would think preferably hybrid or all BA.  Such a product would make a great budget stage monitor.  I guess the Moondrop SSR will fill this niche for the most part, at least for now.  I don’t know how the isolation is though.


Such an IEM has been available for a good year+ now. Three of them, in fact. The BQEYZ KB100 (2DD + 1BA), K2 (2DD + 2BA) and KC2 (2DD + 2BA).


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> 1) Fiio FD1
> https://www.fiio.com/fd1
> 
> Seems Beryllium DDs are all the rage now.


Interestingly its 2 pin


----------



## zenki

SSR rival


----------



## Dcell7

Seems like the new Shozy is coming soon





https://www.linsoul.com/products/shozy-rouge-1


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> Some newish products:
> 
> 1) Fiio FD1
> https://www.fiio.com/fd1
> ...


Magnetostatic driver most likely , which isn't gimmick


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...break-travel-restricted-china-severe-measures

Looks like there's a 2nd wave of Covid in China. Hope everyone recovers and that the authorities get it under control. Though the authorities seem quite worried about this, since it occurred in a crowded market in their capital. Quite ironic that Covid started in China and went to the rest of the world and returned there. Looks like this dingdonging is gonna continue till we get a vaccine or some herd immunity. =(

After the first wave of Covid occurred around December 2019 in China, it did halt a lot of R&D and logistics/manufacturing/transport for CHIFI companies. Do u guys remember there was a period of time early this year when there was radiosilence on Aliexpress and a dearth of CHIFI releases. Our favourite CHIFI companies only started pumping out new CHIFI like preCovid levels in recent weeks, so it would be sad to see everything go back to lockdown again. Though in the big scheme of things, our audio hobby and delays in getting our gear is a very small issue, and I wish they recover soon and have good health! Likewise, wishing everyone on headfi good health and to stay safe from Covid!




mochill said:


> Magnetostatic driver most likely , which isn't gimmick



Yes agreed, probably a magnetostatic.


----------



## Luis1316

baskingshark said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...break-travel-restricted-china-severe-measures
> 
> Looks like there's a 2nd wave of Covid in China. Hope everyone recovers and that the authorities get it under control. Though the authorities seem quite worried about this, since it occurred in a crowded market in their capital. Quite ironic that Covid started in China and went to the rest of the world and returned there. Looks like this dingdonging is gonna continue till we get a vaccine or some herd immunity. =(
> 
> ...


It was quite expectable to have a second wave; even the most renown respiratory disease expert (Zhong NanShan) warned to get prepared for a second wave because It was quite impossible to close totally the international trade again. Most of the recent cases have been imported cases from the outside, and it seems that there was a leakage in the fruit market Xinfadi in Beijing.Their idea right now is to track down the footprints of the cases and lockdown specific areas, not locking down the entire city, so the common citizen are only going to retake their pandemic period habits in Beijing (mask, frecuently washing hands, etc). I can only see them extending the foreign entrance ban period and making more rigorous checks in their checkpoints of the city.

I don't think that is going to affect us as audio consumers. Most of the audio stuff that we are getting are made and sent from Shenzhen, which is way way far south to Beijing, and I don't think that the cases in Beijing are going to affect Shenzhen since the government in general is very strict with the measures taken.


----------



## kmmbd

First sneak-peek of Moondrop's flagship single-DD IEM, _ILLUMINATION:_






Looks like the shell is similar to KXXS with a giant bulge up front like the Sony IER-Z1R. The nozzle looks short though, wonder how that might translate in real-world comfort. I'd also wager the driver to be similar to the one used in SoftEars Turii. Exciting times for single-DD fans with all these new releases.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> First sneak-peek of Moondrop's flagship single-DD IEM, _ILLUMINATION:_
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the shell is similar to KXXS with a giant bulge up front like the Sony IER-Z1R. The nozzle looks short though, wonder how that might translate in real-world comfort. I'd also wager the driver to be similar to the one used in SoftEars Turii. Exciting times for single-DD fans with all these new releases.



Quite bling!

This really lives up to the name of golden ears. Hope it doesn't cost as much as a bar of gold too haha. 

Any idea of specs, graphs or price?


----------



## IEMusic

Luis1316 said:


> It was quite expectable to have a second wave; even the most renown respiratory disease expert (Zhong NanShan) warned to get prepared for a second wave because It was quite impossible to close totally the international trade again. Most of the recent cases have been imported cases from the outside, and it seems that there was a leakage in the fruit market Xinfadi in Beijing.Their idea right now is to track down the footprints of the cases and lockdown specific areas, not locking down the entire city, so the common citizen are only going to retake their pandemic period habits in Beijing (mask, frecuently washing hands, etc). I can only see them extending the foreign entrance ban period and making more rigorous checks in their checkpoints of the city.
> 
> I don't think that is going to affect us as audio consumers. Most of the audio stuff that we are getting are made and sent from Shenzhen, which is way way far south to Beijing, and I don't think that the cases in Beijing are going to affect Shenzhen since the government in general is very strict with the measures taken.


The main hope is that it’s not nearly as dangerous and lethal as the first round.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Quite bling!
> 
> This really lives up to the name of golden ears. Hope it doesn't cost as much as a bar of gold too haha.
> 
> Any idea of specs, graphs or price?


I wonder if it will be their pure beryllium driver, since that’s very popular right now (for good reason).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Quite bling!
> 
> This really lives up to the name of golden ears. Hope it doesn't cost as much as a bar of gold too haha.
> 
> Any idea of specs, graphs or price?


Well....according to the Moondrop discord channel, they think the price will be near or higher than 800 usd.   


I can hear some hopes shattered


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Quite bling!
> 
> This really lives up to the name of golden ears. Hope it doesn't cost as much as a bar of gold too haha.
> 
> Any idea of specs, graphs or price?



I'm afraid it will likely cost near a grand. High chance that they're using the same driver as the SoftEars Turii. The front driver chamber and the acoustic cavity structure has some similarities with this particular render, though the pattern on the back/shape seems different. They've been working on it for a while so I expect it to be something good. Let's see how that pans out.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 16, 2020)

VS3 plus GC4? Can't hurt to try and threw on the ole M earfits. Yep a full price $55 earphone that I paid $16 plus a $190 cable.   Not that you would buy it for them but if you have it use it. Indeed does salvage the VS3 which I would not deem competetive with my better stuff. Fun and fine with the right tips and some EQ for a big and sweet rich W sound. Just really would not grab them having the choice. GC4 certainly shows the Vsonic 11mm CCAW drivers are solid just not optimized. The signature is good but the ability is blah so the GC4 comes in too smooth the response and bring all the cleanliness, tightness, and resolution and extension to make it a more representative performer. Just like the old window analogy it went from looking through a dirty window to opening that window and sticking your head out. It would be a pretty good deal now at $100 more. Really good at the $16 but still solid at $100 over the full price. Something that I can give some ear time to.


----------



## moondowner

superuser1 said:


> Interestingly its 2 pin



Not really new for Fiio to use a 2-pin connector, check out the FH1s and JadeAudio EA3.


----------



## baskingshark

moondowner said:


> Not really new for Fiio to use a 2-pin connector, check out the FH1s and JadeAudio EA3.



Yep agreed.

This FD1 shell looks identical to those 2 sets! I suspect they may have reused the shells even.


----------



## superuser1

moondowner said:


> Not really new for Fiio to use a 2-pin connector, check out the FH1s and JadeAudio EA3.


I agree and I was merely pointing out that fiio seems finally to have transitioned from mmcx to 2 pin


----------



## jant71

superuser1 said:


> I agree and I was merely pointing out that fiio seems finally to have transitioned from mmcx to 2 pin



Not convinced since FA9 is MMCX. Unless they are reading this and want to chime in on their intent.


----------



## superuser1

jant71 said:


> Not convinced since FA9 is MMCX. Unless they are reading this and want to chime in on their intent.


That's exactly what i was trying to do


----------



## courierdriver

I'd greatly appreciate anything Fiio put out that featured a .78 2-pin. I tend to shy away from anything mmcx. From all I have read on multiple forums, cable and socket failures on iems are common on mmcx connectors.


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> I'd greatly appreciate anything Fiio put out that featured a .78 2-pin. I tend to shy away from anything mmcx. From all I have read on multiple forums, cable and socket failures on iems are common on mmcx connectors.



I generally prefer 2 pin to MMCX too for longevity purposes. But I guess if u leave the cable on the MMCX and don't frequently disconnect it off, it should be ok.

2 pin connectors have their own issues though, some come in 0.75 and 0.78 size variants, some come in para A/B/C, some have QDC/recessed housings. Some come in angled and straight connectors. Quite a pain to get aftermarket cables sometimes as such due to the permutations.


----------



## rprodrigues (Jun 17, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Some newish products:
> 
> 1) Fiio FD1
> https://www.fiio.com/fd1
> ...



Any guesses about its sound signature?



Ziggomatic said:


> Not really a "discovery," but I've been super impressed with the HA-FDX1. Outstanding value in my opinion. Super clean, detailed sound with excellent extension & dynamics. To me they have as good a sound quality as IEMs I've heard that cost twice as much.



Did you mean the fh7 when you wrote 'cost twice as much'?


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> I generally prefer 2 pin to MMCX too for longevity purposes. But I guess if u leave the cable on the MMCX and don't frequently disconnect it off, it should be ok.
> 
> 2 pin connectors have their own issues though, some come in 0.75 and 0.78 size variants, some come in para A/B/C, some have QDC/recessed housings. Some come in angled and straight connectors. Quite a pain to get aftermarket cables sometimes as such due to the permutations.


Yeah, totally agree. But; at least in my experience, 2-pin variants are becoming more accessible in many formats, than mmcx. Mmcx seems just like such an old school connection method. The input mmcx connectors on most iems also seem to take up alot of space on the shell, which makes it hard to keep the shell size small enough to make for a comfortable fit for many users.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm on the opposite side, everything I have that has a connector is MMCX. The smaller housings I've seen are usually MMCX (ety, westone, etc) but there are plenty 2 pin as well.

I would look for MMCX cables with connectors that are a 'split' style where possible. This gives them better fit/purchase than the original non split style.


----------



## baskingshark

rprodrigues said:


> Any guesses about its sound signature?



Not sure man, no graphs so far on all the store pages, no reviews so far. The beryllium tech sure is interesting, it seems a lot of budget DDs are flying down that route lately, though whether there's some element of marketing gimick involved at the budget level remains to be seen. Also the near $100 region for DDs is packed with competition, eg Tin T4, KBEAR Diamond, Moondrop Starfield, some TFZs, older stuff like Toneking Ninetails and others.

I'll try asking some Aliexpress sellers if they have a graph and share here if they do give us one.


----------



## Ziggomatic

rprodrigues said:


> Did you mean the fh7 when you wrote 'cost twice as much'?



I believe I was was thinking of the IT04.


----------



## zenki

fd1 probably same tuning as the other fh1s, ea3 etc


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 17, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> I'd greatly appreciate anything Fiio put out that featured a .78 2-pin. I tend to shy away from anything mmcx. From all I have read on multiple forums, cable and socket failures on iems are common on mmcx connectors.



You know what it is.  Owning my share of mmcx and 2 pin earphones. It is how folks are taking out thier cables. I seen even 2 pin folks break off pins or shove a 2 pin prong into a phone so hard it dislodges the insides. While 2 pins are less likely to fail. With mmcx it is folks that yank the mmcx connector instead of using a wedge method.

Your general public will have no idea that your not supposed to yank out the connector. If you yank out a 2 pin connector in the same manor it will cause the same problems. I dont have problems with either or cuz I am careful about taking out a connector be it 2 pin or mmcx.

Having a lot of cables in my collection I like to try a bunch of new cables I get for reviews and such and I have to say I don't if ever have any issues with mmcx. Again that is because I use my nails to pinch in between the connector and the housing. Works every time and safely. I purposefully grow out my forefinger and thumb nails a bit just to take out mmcx cables. Works great with no tools needed.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> You know what it is.  Owning my share of mmcx and 2 pin earphones. It is how folks are taking out thier cables. I seen even 2 pin folks break off pins or shove a 2 pin prong into a phone so hard it dislodges the insides. While 2 pins are less likely to fail. With mmcx it is folks that yank the mmcx connector instead of using a wedge method.
> 
> Your general public will have no idea that your not supposed to yank out the connector. If you yank out a 2 pin connector in the same manor it will cause the same problems. I dont have problems with either or cuz I am careful about taking out a connector be it 2 pin or mmcx.
> 
> Having a lot of cables in my collection I like to try a bunch of new cables I get for reviews and such and I have to say I don't if ever have any issues with mmcx. Again that is because I use my nails to pinch in between the connector and the housing. Works every time and safely. I purposefully grow out my forefinger and thumb nails a bit just to take out mmcx cables. Works great with no tools needed.



Good tips! Unfortunately I can't keep long nails due to needing to do lots of heavy work at home and in the office.

Any of you guys tried something like this MMCX assist remover thing? Seems it is being sold by Final Audio:


----------



## activatorfly

It


Dsnuts said:


> You know what it is.  Owning my share of mmcx and 2 pin earphones. It is how folks are taking out thier cables. I seen even 2 pin folks break off pins or shove a 2 pin prong into a phone so hard it dislodges the insides. While 2 pins are less likely to fail. With mmcx it is folks that yank the mmcx connector instead of using a wedge method.
> 
> Your general public will have no idea that your not supposed to yank out the connector. If you yank out a 2 pin connector in the same manor it will cause the same problems. I dont have problems with either or cuz I am careful about taking out a connector be it 2 pin or mmcx.
> 
> Having a lot of cables in my collection I like to try a bunch of new cables I get for reviews and such and I have to say I don't if ever have any issues with mmcx. Again that is because I use my nails to pinch in between the connector and the housing. Works every time and safely. I purposefully grow out my forefinger and thumb nails a bit just to take out mmcx cables. Works great with no tools needed.


It pays to be uber careful with 2-pin...the only issue I had was trying to force a 0.78mm into a Rose Masya (0.75mm) earbud - which broke the plastic locator.
....I'm currently using a 0.78mm balanced copper cable attached to TRN-VX (0.75mm) - which seems to fit perefctly!


----------



## zenki

never had a problem with 2-pin


----------



## assassin10000

baskingshark said:


> Good tips! Unfortunately I can't keep long nails due to needing to do lots of heavy work at home and in the office.
> 
> Any of you guys tried something like this MMCX assist remover thing? Seems it is being sold by Final Audio:




I use these fairly cheap automotive depinning tools. There are 3 or 4 that will work in the larger sets. Search 'automotive pin tool' on AE.


----------



## jant71

Two-pin also just works. Too many MMCX that the tolerances are not good so we have the D10 incident and FiiO incidents. Or one side tighter than the other or should have been longer. Too many out of the box MMCX things that are not even user error. Neither is perfect but MMCX just a bit more trouble. Funny that DC plug never caught on since it can spin which can help fit but doesn't give the MMCX issues. The only bad rep was Sleek Audio had bad cables but it wasn't the connectors. People still have the Panny Zircon w/o connector issues even if they have had to replace the cable it was elsewhere.


----------



## cenizas

baskingshark said:


> Good tips! Unfortunately I can't keep long nails due to needing to do lots of heavy work at home and in the office.
> 
> Any of you guys tried something like this MMCX assist remover thing? Seems it is being sold by Final Audio:



I bought these and they are pretty awesome. Certainly saved me a lot of yankage, well worth it if you can get them for a reasonable price. One thing to note is that with certain iem and mmcx pin/barrel combinations that sit completely flush with each other and don't have the slight gap between them that most combinations do, this tool will not work. But with about 90% of stuff this works great.


----------



## Slater

Anyone have any experience with EPZ earphones? Such as K1, 520, 620?


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> Good tips! Unfortunately I can't keep long nails due to needing to do lots of heavy work at home and in the office.
> 
> Any of you guys tried something like this MMCX assist remover thing? Seems it is being sold by Final Audio:




Guilty, the dk-2001s connectors were too tight for my puny fingers (no shell for leverage either), and I wasn’t prepared to use pliers to get them off. 
Worked like a charm, the plastic is very hard and you can get a really secure grip and even distribution of pressure. One less thing to worry about  at least!


Spoiler: Source



On sale at https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/final-audio-mmcx-assist-for-in-ear-monitor-iem-earphone but be warned they have the best tip selection under one roof and it’s free shipping on orders over $20...


----------



## psu85dave

illumidata said:


> Guilty, the dk-2001s connectors were too tight for my puny fingers (no shell for leverage either), and I wasn’t prepared to use pliers to get them off.
> Worked like a charm, the plastic is very hard and you can get a really secure grip and even distribution of pressure. One less thing to worry about  at least!
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like your DK-2001?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 17, 2020)

Well this one is a surprise and not in a good way. Got the TRN VX today. Don't know what the consensus on these are but damn what an opportunity lost on this one. The tuning is just not right on these. I wasn't expecting much but everything is bright on these. It sounds very artificial like it wants so much to be high end. High fidelity, High Rez, High end sounding. Just high. Whatever but the upper mids brightness and treble glare is a bit much. It is tonally skewed toward bright. Will do my burn in and give them a fair shake, I am not one to give up on a new phone I just got but to be honest.




At this point I would take the $14 X49 over the $70 VX. Seriously. I was more impressed with this single BA iem than this 6+1 hybrid VX. At least the X49 is tonally correct. And don't assault your ears with a splashy treble.  A bit disappointed to say the least.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Well this one is a surprise and not in a good way. Got the TRN VX today. Don't know what the consensus on these are but damn what an opportunity lost on this one. The tuning is just not right on these. I wasn't expecting much but everything is bright on these. It sounds very artificial like it wants so much to be high end. High fidelity, High Rez, High end sounding. Just high. Whatever but the upper mids brightness and treble glare is a bit much. It is tonally skewed toward bright. Will do my burn in and give them a fair shake, I am not one to give up on a new phone I just got but to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I would take the $14 X49 over the $70 VX. Seriously. I was more impressed with this single BA iem than this 6+1 hybrid VX. At least the X49 is tonally correct. And don't assault your ears with a splashy treble.  A bit disappointed to say the least.


Basically what you've said is the consensus I've seen so far...  I guess people are saying TRN didn't listen to the tuner and went their own way.

Still waiting for my pair to arrive any day now.  Cleared customs on June 8, and I'm just twiddling my thumbs....

If nothing else it looks like a fun pair to play around with.


----------



## Dsnuts

So that cable I got with the VX isn't doing anything for the sound. It is a 16 core cheaper SPC cable and actually enhances the brightness of the VX. It came with the VX as a little throw in free bee. Naturally I attached the cable to it even before the stock cable. Good intentions as you guys can see matches the Green color. It is a good looking IEM but that sound.

To be fair I have been listening to the Penon Orbs for the week and those are a full bodied smooth and lush sounding IEM and the VX are completely the opposite of that tuning. Clinical, brighter and splashy treble that seems almost separated from the rest of the tuning. I got fatigued within the first 3 tracks I played from my Shanling M6 pro and the M6pro is a neutral warm sounding source.

I threw on some different cables and did some initial tip rolling and got it sounding acceptable but it is still leaning toward a brighter tuned IEM. That graph they put on there sales page seems very off to me. These are more analytical than what I was expecting.


----------



## Sunstealer

illumidata said:


> Guilty, the dk-2001s connectors were too tight for my puny fingers (no shell for leverage either), and I wasn’t prepared to use pliers to get them off.
> Worked like a charm, the plastic is very hard and you can get a really secure grip and even distribution of pressure. One less thing to worry about  at least!
> 
> 
> ...


@illumidata :I ordered from them a couple of months ago but the order got lost and I had to get a refund. When did you order yours? I've ordered a set of the automotive pin tools anyway.


----------



## IEManiac

Anyone here own both the VX and BA5?


----------



## illumidata

psu85dave said:


> How do you like your DK-2001?


They’re awesome, listening to them is like being inside a holographic sphere of sound - very exciting!



Sunstealer said:


> @illumidata :I ordered from them a couple of months ago but the order got lost and I had to get a refund. When did you order yours? I've ordered a set of the automotive pin tools anyway.



That sucks, condolences. Mine arrived end of May and took 2 weeks to get to me (2nd order from those guys).


----------



## audio123

iBasso IT00 Review. This is an excellent IEM and I enjoy it better than the IT01, Starfield & T4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Shuoer conductor is available 

https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-conductor


----------



## Coyro

Xinlisupreme said:


> Shuoer conductor is available


Oh, that cruel banner. The happiness was soooo near.


----------



## psu85dave

illumidata said:


> They’re awesome, listening to them is like being inside a holographic sphere of sound - very exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, condolences. Mine arrived end of May and took 2 weeks to get to me (2nd order from those guys).


Thanks.  Doesn't seem like there is much hype about the DK-2001 and they are on my short list for my next purchase.  I am pleasantly surprised you mentioned a wide soundstage as the reviews have mentioned it is not nearly as large as some other IEMs in their price range.


----------



## Wes S

audio123 said:


> iBasso IT00 Review. This is an excellent IEM and I enjoy it better than the IT01, Starfield & T4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Hmm . . .Better than the Starfield and looks great, I think I am gonna have to pick up a pair of these asap.  I love me some good DD iems!


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> Hmm . . .Better than the Starfield and looks great, I think I am gonna have to pick up a pair of these asap.  I love me some good DD iems!


Yea definitely better. The overall presentation is so much clearer.


----------



## Wes S

audio123 said:


> Yea definitely better. The overall presentation is so much clearer.


Nice!  I don't find anything wrong with the Starfield at all and do enjoy the heck out of them, but I really want to hear these as well.


----------



## audio123

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I don't find anything wrong with the Starfield at all and do enjoy the heck out of them, but I really want to hear these as well.


For me, I find the Starfield to be on the warmer side of things and vocals clarity is compromised.


----------



## thebigredpolos

New release from a company that has been quiet as of late (at least I think), the Fidue Asteroid, Graphene dynamic and a piezo.  https://penonaudio.com/fidue-asteroid.html


----------



## illumidata

psu85dave said:


> Thanks.  Doesn't seem like there is much hype about the DK-2001 and they are on my short list for my next purchase.  I am pleasantly surprised you mentioned a wide soundstage as the reviews have mentioned it is not nearly as large as some other IEMs in their price range.



To be absolutely clear, I'm describing it as spherical, and attempting to convey a sense of height, width and depth in equal measures - there are wider / more panoramic soundstages available (even in my own collection e.g. T800/D10, but none of them put me _into _the music the way the dk-2001 does). As far as I'm concerned there's more than enough width and it's perfect from an imaging perspective (if a sound stage is very wide certain sounds like vocals can sound unnatural because of placement / stretching within the soundstage). One of its key characteristics is space within the soundstage as well...everything has room to move / never feels congested.

Hope that helps and you're not put off!


----------



## psu85dave

illumidata said:


> To be absolutely clear, I'm describing it as spherical, and attempting to convey a sense of height, width and depth in equal measures - there are wider / more panoramic soundstages available (even in my own collection e.g. T800/D10, but none of them put me _into _the music the way the dk-2001 does). As far as I'm concerned there's more than enough width and it's perfect from an imaging perspective (if a sound stage is very wide certain sounds like vocals can sound unnatural because of placement / stretching within the soundstage). One of its key characteristics is space within the soundstage as well...everything has room to move / never feels congested.
> 
> Hope that helps and you're not put off!


That helps a lot.  As for as putting you into the music do you mean feeling like your head is surrounded by music, or that they are engaging and disappear allowing you to focus on just enjoying music?


----------



## IEMusic

Jonathan Lerner said:


> I was curious about opinions on the it01s Starfield oh10 and form 1.4 if anyone has any of these IEMs sorry Ik these are higher then 100 dollars thanx!


----------



## illumidata

psu85dave said:


> That helps a lot.  As for as putting you into the music do you mean feeling like your head is surrounded by music, or that they are engaging and disappear allowing you to focus on just enjoying music?



I mean the former, though they are comfortable enough to almost feel like you've got nothing in your ears, which certainly helps with focus (this is tip dependant as well, obviously). I have some very subjective theories about why this happens based on design and tuning but I'm not going to inflict them on you and the thread


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> TRN didn't listen to the tuner and went their own way.



This is definitely not the 1st time TRN has done that.

Why even have a tuner, if you are just going to ignore them and do what you want to do?


----------



## jant71

Had these for a day so far... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/goi...e-we-there-yet.861024/page-1513#post-15684420

They are quite solid so far and haven't let me down in any aspect just yet. Little whiny buzz on the right side when the hear through is enabled but works and sound good so far. Interesting aspect so far are these:





Popped the large size onto my AZLA and then onto my Elecom GB41BT and I like them even better than the Earfits. Have to track down the part number and get another set. The stress free is the obvious shortness and also the softness of the material. Sound-wise we still have wide bore and keeping the open sound but lower isolation keeping things clean and balanced. Bass is still not lost in any real amount where it shifts the balance or get behind the mids or treble. Just a nice amount that would take a slight "L" and balance it. The best thing is the bass quality I'm hearing. Seems good for low end clarity and realism. A truer bass timbre.

On my Azla with GC4 cable I do like the shift to a bit less bass and more crispness but the bass is sharper, more articulate, and more spry even though it has weight and authority so not thinned out or soft. Similar on my Elecom GB41BT where the flat setting can't lose bass amount or I might have to add the first bass boost. Really keeps the amount and it's presence but has a smidge cleaner more transparent tone.


----------



## kmmbd (Jun 19, 2020)

Moondrop teases their upcoming full-size headphone. Really excited to see what they've done with this one.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jun 19, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Mmmmm ... koolaid!
> .
> Me too.



My ORB shipped via DHL from Penon, on June 11th --- and was delivered today (18-JUN-20) here in Houston, TX.  
.
My initial overall impression isn't quite as rosy as some of you other guys -
.
First of all, I ordered the more expensive set, with the Extra Mic Cable - which wasn't in the box.
(An email has been sent to Penon, asking for a cable or a refund.)
*EDIT: They've replied, saying they're sending the Mic Cable.    *
.
Then, when I connected the stock cable (3.5mm TRS) to my iBasso PB2 Amp, it sounded like my amp or DAC was failing, with really distorted audio.
After fiddling around a bit, I discovered that the Penon cable has internal shorts in the 3.5mm plug - moving the cable caused the sound to become quiet & distorted or loud & clear.
(The plugs are molded on, so I can't easily unscrew the shell and insulate / resolder it --- so I threw it away.)
.
Fortunately, I've got a nice quality 0.78mm plug cable (Venture Electronics Pure Blue (Silver) Balanced (2.5mm TRRS)), so I installed the earphones on it - and these ORB really do sound amazing.
.
Setup is:  *PC* [TOSLINK] -> *Topping D70 DAC* (Dual AK4497EQ) [XLR] -> *Loxjie P20 Fully Balanced Tube Hybrid Amp* (2x Reflektor 6N3P-DR Tubes (1980 NOS), 4-pair OPA627AU Op-Amps) [2.5mm TRRS] -> *Penon ORB earphones* (using the large tips w/blue center)
.
Playing some CD rips and High Res tracks - the Bass really thumps; the Sound Stage is wide & tall, but not as deep - probably since the Midrange isn't recessed; and the Treble is bright & clear.


----------



## IEMusic

DBaldock9 said:


> My ORB shipped via DHL from Penon, on June 11th --- and was delivered today (18-JUN-20) here in Houston, TX.
> .
> My initial overall impression isn't quite as rosy as some of you other guys -
> .
> ...


Was very tempted to get the Orb, especially with the discount, and the amazingly fast delivery times reported.  Ultimately, I decided on the Mangird Tea this time around.  I‘m curious as to how those 2 (Orb vs Tea) compare.


----------



## thesheik137

Intriguing new Fidue Asteroid IEM:


----------



## Otto Motor

KBEAR KS2....$23. Apparently tuned by Moondrop.


----------



## IEManiac

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I don't find anything wrong with the Starfield at all and do enjoy the heck out of them, but I really want to hear these as well.


IMO e Starfield could sound a bit more spacious and have more fizz and sparkle at the top.


----------



## SciOC

Otto Motor said:


> KBEAR KS2....$23. Apparently tuned by Moondrop.


This is a very different graph from what I've seen...  The graph I saw made it look much more neutral....  

1+1 budget set, not really my cup of tea but KBEAR and TRI make good stuff, so I'm sure it's good for the price.


----------



## audio123

IEManiac said:


> IMO e Starfield could sound a bit more spacious and have more fizz and sparkle at the top.


I concur and this is why I feel the IT00 is significantly better than the Starfield and given the 30 USD price difference, the IT00 is a no-brainer.


----------



## rprodrigues

audio123 said:


> iBasso IT00 Review. This is an excellent IEM and I enjoy it better than the IT01, Starfield & T4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Nice review!

Would you know where I could get its FR graph?


----------



## audio123

rprodrigues said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Would you know where I could get its FR graph?


Thank you. Not sure at the moment. Cheers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DUNU Studio SA3 (3 BA knowles) = 150 usd

https://hifigo.com/collections/new-...a3-3-ba-drivers-in-ear-earphone-3d-print-iems


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> DUNU Studio SA3 (3 BA knowles) = 150 usd
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-...a3-3-ba-drivers-in-ear-earphone-3d-print-iems



There's a discussion thread here by H T T : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-topsound-studio.932667/

Quite interesting that DUNU is attempting a pure BA setup, look forward to reviews!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> There's a discussion thread here by H T T : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-topsound-studio.932667/
> 
> Quite interesting that DUNU is attempting a pure BA setup, look forward to reviews!


yeah, it also looks very nice. But I am not interested in pure BA setups anymore since I really need a DD for the Bass (or a planar).


----------



## jant71

So, I go and say I think I like the new JVC tips and Azla comes back real quick 




Aiming at the best sound that AZLA thinks, it analyzes the external auditory canal of 788 people, achieves both sound quality and fit, and it is a big hit, the already released "Sedna Earfit™" series. "SednaEarfit™ XELASTEC" aims to achieve a high level of sound quality and fit at the same time as the SednaEarfit series, while the sound quality remains the same, with the intention of further improving the fit. Was developed by. The material is a safe and high quality thermoplastic elastomer (TPE: Thermal Plastic Elastomer) that has been approved by the US FDA (Food and Drug Administration) of KRAIBURG TPE, a worldwide manufacturer. By making the most of the material's characteristic of being easily deformed by heat, the shape of the umbrella part softens and gradually changes due to body temperature when the earphone is worn on the ear, and a superb fit that sticks is obtained. Since the shape changes and fits to the ear, the burden on specific parts of the ear canal is reduced and it can be used comfortably for a long time. In addition, unlike urethane foam material, which also changes shape to fit the ear canal, it has a high durability.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can see those being a good way to take out some earwax. Lol. Cant wait to try those.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> So, I go and say I think I like the new JVC tips and Azla comes back real quick
> 
> Aiming at the best sound that AZLA thinks, it analyzes the external auditory canal of 788 people, achieves both sound quality and fit, and it is a big hit, the already released "Sedna Earfit™" series. "SednaEarfit™ XELASTEC" aims to achieve a high level of sound quality and fit at the same time as the SednaEarfit series, while the sound quality remains the same, with the intention of further improving the fit. Was developed by. The material is a safe and high quality thermoplastic elastomer (TPE: Thermal Plastic Elastomer) that has been approved by the US FDA (Food and Drug Administration) of KRAIBURG TPE, a worldwide manufacturer. By making the most of the material's characteristic of being easily deformed by heat, the shape of the umbrella part softens and gradually changes due to body temperature when the earphone is worn on the ear, and a superb fit that sticks is obtained. Since the shape changes and fits to the ear, the burden on specific parts of the ear canal is reduced and it can be used comfortably for a long time. In addition, unlike urethane foam material, which also changes shape to fit the ear canal, it has a high durability.


Looks interesting, where can you buy them? Im guessing they are not Azla iem stock tips.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 19, 2020)

Being Korean, Japan and ebay is the way to get AZLA stuff. Amazon Japan is probably the best bet. Supposed to be released on June 26 so a bit before they will be more available. They do come in different sets of 3 pairs. I would buy the L set which has M, ML, and L size in it and we don't have to deal with the S we'll never use. Or the other way around with a S set. We finally get the ML included in a 3 pair set. Thanks AZLA


----------



## activatorfly

Hi y'all ...here's my review of the TRN-VX.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/reviews#item-review-23836


----------



## OpiateSkittles

jant71 said:


> Being Korean, Japan and ebay is the way to get AZLA stuff. Amazon Japan is probably the best bet. Supposed to be released on June 26 so a bit before they will be more available. They do come in different sets of 3 pairs. I would buy the L set which has M, ML, and L size in it and we don't have to deal with the S we'll never use. Or the other way around with a S set. We finally get the ML included in a 3 pair set. Thanks AZLA


I need MS and ML


----------



## jant71 (Jun 19, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> I need MS and ML



Then you would order the "M" set...


----------



## activatorfly

Otto Motor said:


> KBEAR KS2....$23. Apparently tuned by Moondrop.


Looking forward to receiving these even more now than I was!


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> So, I go and say I think I like the new JVC tips and Azla comes back real quick


Can‘t wait to try them.  I use Azla tips instead of Spiral Dots due to price and especially availability in the US.  So easy to get the Azla tips from Amazon.


----------



## SciOC

FYI, for those in the US, Amazon has the LZ05A available for $14.42. Very very very very cheap for this CNT set, although I'm wondering if this isn't the same seller someone on here kept getting DOA sets from.  It says 5 available, so if you guys would buy them before I buy a pair or two for absolutely no reason I would appreciate it.....  I don't need them.  I don't.  I really really don't, not even for free.....


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> FYI, for those in the US, Amazon has the LZ05A available for $14.42.  Very very very very cheap for this CNT set, although I'm wondering if this isn't the same seller someone on here kept getting DOA sets from.  It says 5 available, so if you guys would buy them before I buy a pair or two for absolutely no reason I would appreciate it.....  I don't need them.  I don't.  I really really don't, not even for free.....


Nice find, like you, I almost added them to my cart. Hard to walk away from a good deal.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> Nice find, like you, I almost added them to my cart. Hard to walk away from a good deal.


I’m not even looking.....MUST.....RESIST!


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> I’m not even looking.....MUST.....RESIST!


Only 1 left!   

Seriously.  I've been sitting on this for a couple of weeks, and finally decided the only way to be rid of the temptation was to tell you guys....


----------



## Kris77 (Jun 20, 2020)

@Otto Motor 
Kbear KS2 $23? But, how? Where? I see $30...


----------



## ShaneyMac

Kris77 said:


> @Otto Motor
> Kbear KS2 $23? But, how? Where? I see $30...


I don't see them at all, no sign even at $30...


----------



## RikudouGoku

ShaneyMac said:


> I don't see them at all, no sign even at $30...


Here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html


----------



## activatorfly

RikudouGoku said:


> Here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html


Glad they're in transit - I'm really looking forward to reviewing them.....the KS2 are tuned by the same tuner as Blon BL-03 !


----------



## IEManiac

activatorfly said:


> Glad they're in transit - I'm really looking forward to reviewing them.....the KS2 are tuned by the same tuner as Blon BL-03 !


Good to know. I'll stay away, thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

activatorfly said:


> Glad they're in transit - I'm really looking forward to reviewing them.....the KS2 are tuned by the same tuner as Blon BL-03 !


Where did you find that information? If its the same tuner as the 03, then its the same as the Tanchjim Oxygen too. That does make me a bit more excited for them (also have one coming for a review).


----------



## peter123

I just leave this here


----------



## activatorfly

RikudouGoku said:


> Where did you find that information? If its the same tuner as the 03, then its the same as the Tanchjim Oxygen too. That does make me a bit more excited for them (also have one coming for a review).


I got the information directly from the KBEAR Office - likewise the news got me excited too! - I'm a huge fan of 03, 05 & Tanchjim Oxygen!


----------



## activatorfly

peter123 said:


> I just leave this here


Look forward to your review!


----------



## Kris77

RikudouGoku said:


> Here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3186#post-15687346
@Otto Motor posted with price $23, so I'am asking: where?? Is there any code to write in the message to the seller? What shop?


----------



## activatorfly

The standard price appears to be $30.45....I also can't find it any cheaper tbh....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kris77 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3186#post-15687346
> @Otto Motor posted with price $23, so I'am asking: where?? Is there any code to write in the message to the seller? What shop?


Unfortunately I have no idea either.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea either.



Done some Sherlocking for you guys


----------



## Slater

activatorfly said:


> Glad they're in transit - I'm really looking forward to reviewing them.....the KS2 are tuned by the same tuner as Blon BL-03 !



I thought it was Moondrop?


----------



## mochill

Otto Motor said:


> KBEAR KS2....$23. Apparently tuned by Moondrop.


😳 Tuned by moondrop , really!!!


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> 😳 Tuned by moondrop , really!!!


BLON. I love my BL-03, so I'll get em for sure since I'm a hybridhead lol


----------



## activatorfly

Slater said:


> I thought it was Moondrop?


So did I initially, however the pm I received this morning confirmed who the actual tuner is.....


----------



## activatorfly (Jun 20, 2020)

mochill said:


> 😳 Tuned by moondrop , really!!!


Maybe.....


----------



## Slater

activatorfly said:


> So did I initially, however the pm I received this morning confirmed who the actual tuner is.....



Unless the tuner of the BL-03 was Moondrop as well. Then both the information you received from KBear, as well as @Otto Motor’s statement would be accurate.


----------



## activatorfly

Slater said:


> Unless the tuner of the BL-03 was Moondrop as well. Then both the information you received from KBear, as well as @Otto Motor’s statement would be accurate.


Yes possibly.


----------



## Brave Heart

Picked up Moondrop Starfields after seeing a post about them and being intrigued. I had never heard of them before so decided to give them a try.
I had "gone off" IEMs, but these are great. My new "go to" pair.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 20, 2020)

Brave Heart said:


> Picked up Moondrop Starfields after seeing a post about them and being intrigued. I had never heard of them before so decided to give them a try.
> I had "gone off" IEMs, but these are great. My new "go to" pair.


The Starfield are good.

Here some info on the KBEAR KS2 and Tin Hifi T2 Plus...I like them a lot. KS2: great imaging, however design/build/haptic are meh.

Taken from my FB group.


----------



## moondowner

Anyone checked if the NiceHCK C16 cables with NX7 pins fit the Fiio FD1 or FH1S?


----------



## Otto Motor

What I like about the Tin Hifi T2 Plus:


tonal accuracy
tonal accuracy
tonal accuracy
ergonomics/fit
build/value


----------



## jant71 (Jun 21, 2020)

I saw these were $10 off the supposed normal price of $70. For $59.99 I thought that I haven't tried a FiiO earphone since...ever. Curious to see what they are bringing to the single dynamic Beryllium party. Coming a bit late so they better bring their 'A' game. Their Jade Audio model and FH1s are good lately so we'll see. I got the blue one(1 more left now on Amazon)...




That's a switch...



...Amazon being the cheap one early at $59.99

Oh yeah Happy Father's Day to all the Discovery thread subscribers!


----------



## Biachplz

Otto Motor said:


> What I like about the Tin Hifi T2 Plus:
> 
> 
> tonal accuracy
> ...



I have read your review of the T2 Plus and SSR, thanks for your in depth reviews! If you were to pick one, which would you choose? They are both at the same price point, perform quite similarly. So it comes down to weight and how comfortable it is to wear?


----------



## Otto Motor

Biachplz said:


> I have read your review of the T2 Plus and SSR, thanks for your in depth reviews! If you were to pick one, which would you choose? They are both at the same price point, perform quite similarly. So it comes down to weight and how comfortable it is to wear?


Easy: the SSR was taken off the shelves because of cable problems and will not be available for two months. Many people don't like the 3 kHz spike in the SSR, so the T2 Plus is the safer choice.


----------



## IEManiac

IEManiac said:


> So is the iBasso IT00 a winner? $68 in my locality...


Yeah, it's pretty good. Starfield killer? Jury still out...


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full in-depth written review about the Tuba Amplifier from Hagerman! This is a really good one if you have full-sized headphones, and it has enough power for your cans, but also an analogue, slightly warmish, clean sound! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/06/sweetness-of-analogue-sound-hagerman-tuba.html









I also made a video review about the Mera Signature, for those looking for a clea-sounding flagship IEM, with great analytic abilities, but also with excellent overall bass, depth and impact!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just ordered the Azla Azel....

and the Sony XBA A2, got it second hand (very good condition) from amazon.jp for only around 100 usd!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEManiac said:


> Yeah, it's pretty good. Starfield killer? Jury still out...


I remember when they were calling the Starfield a T4 killer... Maybe it's just me, but I think the T4 sounds better, if ever so slightly.


----------



## WendyLi

Kris77 said:


> @Otto Motor
> Kbear KS2 $23? But, how? Where? I see $30...



Hi Friend, this is Wendy from KBEAR. Thank you so much for your interests in our new product KS2! 

Here is a product link about it https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html, please add it to your cart firstly if you like it! But the price in this link is about $30, because the product will be launched in our official store on 30th, June, and at that time we will reduce it to the price range $23.99--$24.99, and update detailed information and pictures.

Hope you would have a try and enjoy it!


----------



## WendyLi

ShaneyMac said:


> I don't see them at all, no sign even at $30...




Hi Friend, this is Wendy from KBEAR. Thank you so much for your interests in our new product KS2! 

Here is a product link about it https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html, please add it to your cart firstly if you like it! But the price in this link is about $30, because the product will be launched in our official store on 30th, June, and at that time we will reduce it to the price range $23.99--$24.99, and update detailed information and pictures.

Hope you would have a try and enjoy it!


----------



## WendyLi

activatorfly said:


> Glad they're in transit - I'm really looking forward to reviewing them.....the KS2 are tuned by the same tuner as Blon BL-03 !



Hi friend, I'm so happy to hear that you're so willing to suport for our reviews!


----------



## WendyLi

RikudouGoku said:


> Here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html



Hi, dear Kevin, thank you so much for sharing our product link to other friends! By the way, our product KS2 will be launched in KBEAR Official Store on 30th, June, and now we are still at the test phase. The price will be reduced to $23.99--$24.99 during its launching. And we will update more details and pictures to the link above.


----------



## IEManiac

OpiateSkittles said:


> I remember when they were calling the Starfield a T4 killer... Maybe it's just me, but I think the T4 sounds better, if ever so slightly.


I've never thought the Starfield sounds amazing. No spills, few thrills kinda IEM. respectable, competent, yes. Exciting, enchanting?.no.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jun 24, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> I've never thought the Starfield sounds amazing. No spills, few thrills kinda IEM. respectable, competent, yes. Exciting, enchanting?.no.


Agreed. Treble is too smoothed over in relation to the warm lower end. Part of this is personal preference, so I try to keep that in mind. Starfield is a very competent IEM. Just bland.

Interestingly, I found there to be more of a difference between Starfield and KXXS than most people seem to. Sound signature is almost identical, but KXXS has better imaging and snappier transients, to my ears.


----------



## MrDelicious

I don't find the Starfield boring at all, it resolves extremely well given how mellow it is.  Exciting and enchanting more often than not translates to fatiguing. I've been and am using the Starfield during the work day, for several hours, and not only are there no comfort issues, it causes no fatigue what so ever.


----------



## wayofthedawn

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but i saw this new brand pop up, i know nothing about them, but they look interesting.
They come with a lot of customization options, which is nice

SeeAudio Kaguya
SeeAudio Vantina
SeeAudio Serena
SeeAudio Spark


----------



## ErkH

wayofthedawn said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but i saw this new brand pop up, i know nothing about them, but they look interesting.
> They come with a lot of customization options, which is nice
> 
> SeeAudio Kaguya
> ...


rumor has it that this brand is founded by ex-employee of qdc..


----------



## baskingshark

wayofthedawn said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but i saw this new brand pop up, i know nothing about them, but they look interesting.
> They come with a lot of customization options, which is nice
> 
> SeeAudio Kaguya
> ...



The vantina 10 BA set kinda interests me as it looks very similar to the QDC anole VX (which is my dream end game multi BA set) for specs, driver config and with tuning switches.

I saw the vantina at $800ish during the aliexpress sale that just passed. But a bit too risky for a blind purchase. Would be interested to hear if any of you guys have tried their gear.


----------



## wayofthedawn

baskingshark said:


> The vantina 10 BA set kinda interests me as it looks very similar to the QDC anole VX (which is my dream end game multi BA set) for specs, driver config and with tuning switches.
> 
> I saw the vantina at $800ish during the aliexpress sale that just passed. But a bit too risky for a blind purchase. Would be interested to hear if any of you guys have tried their gear.



Haha, i was in the exact same boat on you! Saw them during the sale, and was serieusly considering the Vatina, but as you said, didn't end up buying them because it really is a blind purchase at this moment!

Secretly hoping someone did purchase them, or any of the SeeAudio IEMs for that matter, and could provide some impressions/review!


----------



## activatorfly

Here's my KZ-Z1 review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-z1.24441/reviews


----------



## IEManiac

MrDelicious said:


> I don't find the Starfield boring at all, it resolves extremely well given how mellow it is.  Exciting and enchanting more often than not translates to fatiguing. I've been and am using the Starfield during the work day, for several hours, and not only are there no comfort issues, it causes no fatigue what so ever.


I am finding the IBasso IT00 just as capable and just a tad more engaging. May put up my Starfield up for sale as a result.


----------



## cenizas

ErkH said:


> rumor has it that this brand is founded by ex-employee of qdc..


The provided measurements look really similar to the qdcs as well


----------



## Darkestred (Jun 24, 2020)

Those see look identical to qdc. similar lettering style. same letter location. same shell.


----------



## cenizas

Anyways, speaking of qdc they've announced a new 3DD. Don't think it's been mentioned on this thread so I'll leave the link for anyone who hasn't seen it. Provided frequency response looks pretty good, seems like it has the potential to be better than their previous hybrid attempts at least. 
https://shop.musicteck.com/products/qdc-dmagic-3d?variant=32144059269182


----------



## wayofthedawn (Jun 24, 2020)

Some more information on the SeeAudio Vantina 10!


----------



## Slater

wayofthedawn said:


> Some more information on the SeeAudio Vantina 10!



Im confused on the fish mouth sound spout. The drawing is a bit confusing...


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Im confused on the fish mouth sound spout. The drawing is a bit confusing...


It’s a very rare and unique species.


----------



## audio123

IEManiac said:


> I am finding the IBasso IT00 just as capable and just a tad more engaging. May put up my Starfield up for sale as a result.


Nice to see we have similar impressions. I just feel the IT00 has the edge over the Starfield with its clearer presentation and given its lower price, it is a winner.


----------



## jant71

IEManiac said:


> I am finding the IBasso IT00 just as capable and just a tad more engaging. May put up my Starfield up for sale as a result.





audio123 said:


> Nice to see we have similar impressions. I just feel the IT00 has the edge over the Starfield with its clearer presentation and given its lower price, it is a winner.



Doing some research on the NFaudio NM2 and seems it is another that would be a bit cheaper and a bit better than the Starfield. Some new ones coming out that seem to be livelier or more cleaner etc. over the Starfield. Moondrop needs to go back to work. Before you know it you are the also ran. Gotta keep up or be left behind in the fast paced Chi-Fi market!


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 25, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Nice to see we have similar impressions. I just feel the IT00 has the edge over the Starfield with its clearer presentation and given its lower price, it is a winner.


For most all everyday, casual intents and purposes, to me, they are essentially interchangeable. Is one objectively better than the other? No. Is the IT00 a Starfield killer? Well, kinda, but only because it is at least $30 cheaper. Other than that you'll be hard pressed to find major differences between them. The biggest distinguishing factor is the price difference.


----------



## IEMusic

wayofthedawn said:


> Some more information on the SeeAudio Vantina 10!


Now I’m getting very curious about this.  An Anole VX equivalent for less than $1K.  I just wish there was more information out there on this.  There are also SO many options to customize it, such that I probably would just want the default.  I think I’m most nervous about what to do if something were to go wrong.  You would really want good product support sfter purchase.


----------



## Otto Motor

Video comes with the fight of the giants: Tin Hifi T2 Plus vs. Moondrop SSR. Get your popcorn out...


----------



## MrDelicious

jant71 said:


> Doing some research on the NFaudio NM2 and seems it is another that would be a bit cheaper and a bit better than the Starfield. Some new ones coming out that seem to be livelier or more cleaner etc. over the Starfield. Moondrop needs to go back to work. Before you know it you are the also ran. Gotta keep up or be left behind in the fast paced Chi-Fi market!


Gotta chase that FOTM!


----------



## KarmaPhala

wayofthedawn said:


> Haha, i was in the exact same boat on you! Saw them during the sale, and was serieusly considering the Vatina, but as you said, didn't end up buying them because it really is a blind purchase at this moment!
> 
> Secretly hoping someone did purchase them, or any of the SeeAudio IEMs for that matter, and could provide some impressions/review!



You can check their taobao store and read the reviews, you can Google translate the site, https://world.taobao.com/item-amp/604994428122.htm?spm=a21wu.11787984-tw.0.0.cd0aa7d6CtRUeE


----------



## wayofthedawn

KarmaPhala said:


> You can check their taobao store and read the reviews, you can Google translate the site, https://world.taobao.com/item-amp/604994428122.htm?spm=a21wu.11787984-tw.0.0.cd0aa7d6CtRUeE



Thanks for the info, I'll check it out right away!


----------



## rayliam80

IEManiac said:


> For most all everyday, casual intents and purposes, to me, they are essentially interchangeable. Is one objectively better than the other? No. Is the IT00 a Starfield killer? Well, kinda, but only because it is at least $30 cheaper. Other than that you'll be hard pressed to find major differences between them. The biggest distinguishing factor is the price difference.



Aesthetically, I prefer the plain-jane look of the IT00 rather than the blue-bling Starfield. Not that it matters much.

But the more that I look at the Ibasso IT00, the more I think these two things need to be together someday at my desk (have the Aphex Twin on CD already):


----------



## IEManiac

rayliam80 said:


> Aesthetically, I prefer the plain-jane look of the IT00 rather than the blue-bling Starfield. Not that it matters much.
> 
> But the more that I look at the Ibasso IT00, the more I think these two things need to be together someday at my desk (have the Aphex Twin on CD already):


I too think that the IT00 looks better than the Starfield.


----------



## moondowner

Got to admit, Starfield is the new Tin T2 - standard-wise. 

Everybody comparing every new IEM in the $100 price group to it. Like everybody was comparing every new $50 IEM to the T2.


----------



## chickenmoon

Isn't the T2 Plus the standard now?


----------



## IEMusic

chickenmoon said:


> Isn't the T2 Plus the standard now?


We shall soon see.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> We shall soon see.


I gotta say, the frequency graphs of the final production units look much better than the prototype. With Moondrop's SSR fiasco, Tin Hifi might regain its grip on the $50-100 ChiFi market.


----------



## Gee Simpson

As a IT01 fan, I just purchased the IT00 based on your comparisons and review, thanks @audio123


----------



## HanselPA

Gee Simpson said:


> As a IT01 fan, I just purchased the IT00 based on your comparisons and review, thanks @audio123



where did you buy it?


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 25, 2020)

moondowner said:


> Got to admit, Starfield is the new Tin T2 - standard-wise.
> 
> Everybody comparing every new IEM in the $100 price group to it. Like everybody was comparing every new $50 IEM to the T2.


...when what people should have made the $50 standard was the BQEYZ KB100.

The T2 Plus has to battle the KB100 on its southern flank, and the BA5 on its northern flank.


----------



## IEManiac

chickenmoon said:


> Isn't the T2 Plus the standard now?


Only if you willfully ignore the BQEYZ KB100, KC2, K2 and TRN BA5.


----------



## courierdriver

I'm curious about both the Fiio FH1S and the FD1. Got them both in my Aliexpress cart, atm. The FH1S has got a new 13.5 mm dynamic driver along with a Knowles BA, while the FD1 has a 10mm beryllium driver to handle everything. Like the concept of the bigger dynamic with a quality BA because my current favorite is the KZ ZS10 PRO, but I also like the sound of a single DD set ( I also have the Moondrop Kanas PRO and TFZ NO.3). Wondering which of these new Fiio sets I'd enjoy more. Hope BGGAR will review both, since I listen to much of the types of music he also does. If anyone else here has both, I'd love if you could post your impressions of both these sets.


----------



## SciOC

courierdriver said:


> I'm curious about both the Fiio FH1S and the FD1. Got them both in my Aliexpress cart, atm. The FH1S has got a new 13.5 mm dynamic driver along with a Knowles BA, while the FD1 has a 10mm beryllium driver to handle everything. Like the concept of the bigger dynamic with a quality BA because my current favorite is the KZ ZS10 PRO, but I also like the sound of a single DD set ( I also have the Moondrop Kanas PRO and TFZ NO.3). Wondering which of these new Fiio sets I'd enjoy more. Hope BGGAR will review both, since I listen to much of the types of music he also does. If anyone else here has both, I'd love if you could post your impressions of both these sets.


Ooooh.  I wasn't aware of the FH1S.  Any word on the FH1S at all?  I'm intrigued by the size of the dynamic at that price......   Hoping it's basshead capable.  

I really don't need another 10mm bery plated driver....  Although it's been hard for me not to order the FD1 given the price and Amazon prime availability.....


----------



## dharmasteve

IEManiac said:


> Only if you willfully ignore the BQEYZ KB100, KC2, K2 and TRN BA5.


The BQEYZ KB100 was ahead of it's time. Cheap as chips and such a high level performance. On mine the bass competes with the YBF iss014. Beautifully made too. Cable a tangle fest, so upgrading that plus a good tip makes the KB100 still ahead of the game. And it's still remarkable value for money. I've always been a fan of dynamic drivers, particularly Carbon and Beryllium, IEMs, but the 1 balanced armature + 2 dynamic hybrid driver that the KB100 has, keeps the whole FQ spectrum happy. Still a match for most.


----------



## finalstan

jant71 said:


> So, I go and say I think I like the new JVC tips and Azla comes back real quick
> 
> Aiming at the best sound that AZLA thinks, it analyzes the external auditory canal of 788 people, achieves both sound quality and fit, and it is a big hit, the already released "Sedna Earfit™" series. "SednaEarfit™ XELASTEC" aims to achieve a high level of sound quality and fit at the same time as the SednaEarfit series, while the sound quality remains the same, with the intention of further improving the fit. Was developed by. The material is a safe and high quality thermoplastic elastomer (TPE: Thermal Plastic Elastomer) that has been approved by the US FDA (Food and Drug Administration) of KRAIBURG TPE, a worldwide manufacturer. By making the most of the material's characteristic of being easily deformed by heat, the shape of the umbrella part softens and gradually changes due to body temperature when the earphone is worn on the ear, and a superb fit that sticks is obtained. Since the shape changes and fits to the ear, the burden on specific parts of the ear canal is reduced and it can be used comfortably for a long time. In addition, unlike urethane foam material, which also changes shape to fit the ear canal, it has a high durability.



I've ordered these just now, will take forever to arrive but I am really curious to see what they offer.


----------



## gr33nhorn

jant71 said:


> Yamaha has not only the new microdriver EPH 200 coming but also this, very handsome, headphone for BT(with aptX) or wired use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I managed to snag an hph w300 for cheap off eBay. They sound nice, bit not exceptional. The touch controls are very handy and the build quality is great, and comfort is great, but they're just competent.


----------



## IEManiac

dharmasteve said:


> The BQEYZ KB100 was ahead of it's time. Cheap as chips and such a high level performance. On mine the bass competes with the YBF iss014. Beautifully made too. Cable a tangle fest, so upgrading that plus a good tip makes the KB100 still ahead of the game. And it's still remarkable value for money. I've always been a fan of dynamic drivers, particularly Carbon and Beryllium, IEMs, but the 1 balanced armature + 2 dynamic hybrid driver that the KB100 has, keeps the whole FQ spectrum happy. Still a match for most.


It's rather puzzling why otherwise knowledgeable people don't know or ignore the BQEYZ KB100, K2 and KC2 triad.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video review about the new iSilencer+, where I explore what it is best at, where it works, where it doesn't and who it will help the most!


----------



## lgcubana (Jun 26, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> I'm curious about both the Fiio FH1S and the FD1. Got them both in my Aliexpress cart, atm. The FH1S has got a new 13.5 mm dynamic driver along with a Knowles BA, while the FD1 has a 10mm beryllium driver to handle everything. Like the concept of the bigger dynamic with a quality BA because my current favorite is the KZ ZS10 PRO, but I also like the sound of a single DD set ( I also have the Moondrop Kanas PRO and TFZ NO.3). Wondering which of these new Fiio sets I'd enjoy more. Hope BGGAR will review both, since I listen to much of the types of music he also does. If anyone else here has both, I'd love if you could post your impressions of both these sets.


In his Dunu DK series comparison, he’s considering a burn in of the DK-4001. But he’s still not onboard with the burn in process; so I would take his reviews of any DD only offerings, with that in mind.

Fiio:
Beyond the included accessories And the cosmetics Of the shell. I‘m not sure there’s a difference between the FH1s and the Jade Design EA3.


----------



## bystander

Audiosolace said:


> As always, I have found less mainstream companies to excel in providing a more audiophile-grade sound than consumer-orientated products. Head-Fi is to thank for these excellent discoveries.
> 
> Discover our best headphones of 2020 here: https://audiosolace.com/headphones/bestheadphones2020/


Excellent discoveries. Thanks for providing amazon links but Susvara is out of stock, wanted to order it right away.


----------



## logiatype

finalstan said:


> I've ordered these just now, will take forever to arrive but I am really curious to see what they offer.


Where'd you order from?


----------



## IEMusic

bystander said:


> Excellent discoveries. Thanks for providing amazon links but Susvara is out of stock, wanted to order it right away.


The Susvara is readily available, in stock, on Amazon US right now.  Quick, jump on this opportunity while it lasts!

I must say, @bystander, you have the most subtle sarcasm ever!   I never know how to take your responses.


----------



## finalstan

logiatype said:


> Where'd you order from?



Yeah, wasn't easy, Amazon.jp doesn't ship. I ordered from here: https://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail204907.html and used the Worldshipping service, which is integrated into this page (they basically buy it and ship to you). I've already had an update that they purchased the product for me.


----------



## Gee Simpson

HanselPA said:


> where did you buy it?



advancedmp3players


----------



## bystander

IEMusic said:


> The Susvara is readily available, in stock, on Amazon US right now.  Quick, jump on this opportunity while it lasts!
> 
> I must say, @bystander, you have the most subtle sarcasm ever!   I never know how to take your responses.


Don't mind me. Just aliex waiting times take usual a toll on mental health.


----------



## audio123

Gee Simpson said:


> As a IT01 fan, I just purchased the IT00 based on your comparisons and review, thanks @audio123


Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## logiatype (Jun 26, 2020)

finalstan said:


> Yeah, wasn't easy, Amazon.jp doesn't ship. I ordered from here: https://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail204907.html and used the Worldshipping service, which is integrated into this page (they basically buy it and ship to you). I've already had an update that they purchased the product for me.


Thank you. I just did the same. Time to wait lol.
Edit: It was pretty straightforward to order btw. Took less than a minute (in case anyone else is wondering).


----------



## lgcubana

courierdriver said:


> I'm curious about both the Fiio FH1S and the FD1. Got them both in my Aliexpress cart, atm. The FH1S has got a new 13.5 mm dynamic driver along with a Knowles BA, while the FD1 has a 10mm beryllium driver to handle everything. Like the concept of the bigger dynamic with a quality BA because my current favorite is the KZ ZS10 PRO, but I also like the sound of a single DD set ( I also have the Moondrop Kanas PRO and TFZ NO.3). Wondering which of these new Fiio sets I'd enjoy more. Hope BGGAR will review both, since I listen to much of the types of music he also does. If anyone else here has both, I'd love if you could post your impressions of both these sets.


Just posted a (rushed) pic, in the Fiio FD1 thread: Link 

I'll give them a listen by Sunday night


----------



## dharmasteve

How do the FiiO FD1 and iBasso it00 stand up against each other? Do either of them upgrade against the Blon 03, and YBF iss014. Are we at a moment that the old guard favourites, the Blon 03 and YBF iss014, are being overtaken by newer IEMs in their price ranges?


----------



## IEManiac

dharmasteve said:


> How do the FiiO FD1 and iBasso it00 stand up against each other? Do either of them upgrade against the Blon 03, and YBF iss014. Are we at a moment that the old guard favourites, the Blon 03 and YBF iss014, are being overtaken by newer IEMs in their price ranges?


Well, the IT00 is three times the price of the BL-03


----------



## dharmasteve

IEManiac said:


> Well, the IT00 is three times the price of the BL-03



Is that inferring the iBasso it00 is better? I find that the Blon 03 is better than the TFZ No3, so price is not necessarily a factor. I like the look and info on the it00, but would like to know how it sounds.


----------



## SciOC

dharmasteve said:


> Is that inferring the iBasso it00 is better? I find that the Blon 03 is better than the TFZ No3, so price is not necessarily a factor. I like the look and info on the it00, but would like to know how it sounds.


Hell, I'd just like to know how I can actually buy it in the US....  That seems to be my main problem.  Looks like a fun IEM to have for the price.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 27, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> How do the FiiO FD1 and iBasso it00 stand up against each other? Do either of them upgrade against the Blon 03, and YBF iss014. Are we at a moment that the old guard favourites, the Blon 03 and YBF iss014, are being overtaken by newer IEMs in their price ranges?


Have not heard FD1 and YBF. IT00 has more sub-bass than the BL-03 and there is less mid-bass emphasis. The IT00 has a clearer midrange and more extended treble. For me, the IT00 is just in another league. I will take the IT00 over both BL-03 & No.3(Not the Ti). Cheers.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> Have not heard FD1 and YBF. IT00 has more sub-bass than the BL-03 and there is less mid-bass emphasis. The IT00 has a clearer midrange and more extended treble. For me, the IT00 is just in another league. I will take the IT00 over both BL-03 & No.3(Not the Ti). Cheers.


Thanks for that. I get my new DAP on Monday and was thinking of baptising it with the iBasso it00. 
Is the it00 an improvement on the Moondrop Starfield?


----------



## IEManiac

dharmasteve said:


> Is that inferring the iBasso it00 is better? I find that the Blon 03 is better than the TFZ No3, so price is not necessarily a factor. I like the look and info on the it00, but would like to know how it sounds.


No. I am just just starting that price-wise it is not in BL-03 territory.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 27, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Thanks for that. I get my new DAP on Monday and was thinking of baptising it with the iBasso it00.
> Is the it00 an improvement on the Moondrop Starfield?


Well, it costs $30-40 less so it is an improvement in that regard. Look, they are both good. The IT00 is for all everyday, casual intents and purposes interchangeable with the Starfield. They are more similar than different. The IT00 is perhaps a just a tad less boring than the Starfield.


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> Thanks for that. I get my new DAP on Monday and was thinking of baptising it with the iBasso it00.
> Is the it00 an improvement on the Moondrop Starfield?


For me, it is an improvement. Cheers.


----------



## cqtek (Jun 28, 2020)

I bought the BLON BL-03 a month ago. Last week the BL-05 arrived. I measured them a month apart and this is the result. I didn't like what I saw. Although I detect auditory differences, the graphs are not as I expected...




I have found, sometimes, more differences, between channels of the same model, than in two measurements, of two different IEMS, taken with a month of difference...
Does my BL-05 have the same driver as the BL-03?


----------



## lgcubana

dharmasteve said:


> How do the FiiO FD1 and iBasso it00 stand up against each other? Do either of them upgrade against the Blon 03, and YBF iss014. Are we at a moment that the old guard favourites, the Blon 03 and YBF iss014, are being overtaken by newer IEMs in their price ranges?


For my tastes, yes the Fiio FD1 is a couple evolutionary steps up from the Blon BL-03.  

I like the BL-03 for those times that I find the inspiration to tend to my front yard. Primarily playing toe tapping tunes from the 70s - 80s

While I've only had the FD1 for a couple of days (link to my review), I'm overly impressed with it's ability to satisfy most of the needs of a basshead, while having a clean midbass and with enough detail to satisfy those times that I want to pause and appreciate the music.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> For my tastes, yes the Fiio FD1 is a couple evolutionary steps up from the Blon BL-03.
> 
> I like the BL-03 for those times that I find the inspiration to tend to my front yard. Primarily playing toe tapping tunes from the 70s - 80s
> 
> While I've only had the FD1 for a couple of days (link to my review), I'm overly impressed with it's ability to satisfy most of the needs of a basshead, while having a clean midbass and with enough detail to satisfy those times that I want to pause and appreciate the music.



Thanks for the review on these. Looks like they are a great IEM. Here in the UK they are not really available at the moment, plus I'm drawn between the FiiO FD1 and the iBasso it00. Both get really good enthusiasm. As soon as the FD1 gets to the 'disturbed' isles of the UK and Amazon sell,  I will more than likely press the button on these.


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> I bought the BLON BL-03 a month ago. Last week the BL-05 arrived. I measured them a month apart and this is the result. I didn't like what I saw. Although I detect auditory differences, the graphs are not as I expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that’s is quite odd.

The 2 models definitely sound different, but your graph would seem to indicate otherwise.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> For my tastes, yes the Fiio FD1 is a couple evolutionary steps up from the Blon BL-03.
> 
> I like the BL-03 for those times that I find the inspiration to tend to my front yard. Primarily playing toe tapping tunes from the 70s - 80s
> 
> While I've only had the FD1 for a couple of days (link to my review), I'm overly impressed with it's ability to satisfy most of the needs of a basshead, while having a clean midbass and with enough detail to satisfy those times that I want to pause and appreciate the music.


The question I’m sure on many minds is, how does the FD1 compare to the UF YBF?  Hopefully someone will have both of those IEMs, and can comment on the comparison.


----------



## chinmie

cqtek said:


> I bought the BLON BL-03 a month ago. Last week the BL-05 arrived. I measured them a month apart and this is the result. I didn't like what I saw. Although I detect auditory differences, the graphs are not as I expected...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the blessing in disguise is that your BL05 unit might just be what everyone's been looking for: a BL03 sound in better fitting shell


----------



## IEMusic

chinmie said:


> the blessing in disguise is that your BL05 unit might just be what everyone's been looking for: a BL03 sound in better fitting shell


Hah!!  Good point.  @cqtek, you’re the very first person to experience the BL03 Mk.2.  How lucky!


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> the blessing in disguise is that your BL05 unit might just be what everyone's been looking for: a BL03 sound in better fitting shell



I was just going to say that.

I prefer the fit of the BL05 and the sound of the BL03. This guy won  the Blon lottery as far as I’m concerned!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HEY ALL! I'M BACK! When Headfi upgraded the site, i got logged out of my original acct. all the log in info was in my now defunct computer, so i had no way of getting back into it, and laziness kept me from makig a new one for months, but now i'm back to share in the audio experience once again. cheers all! good to see some of you again.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> HEY ALL! I'M BACK! When Headfi upgraded the site, i got logged out of my original acct. all the log in info was in my now defunct computer, so i had no way of getting back into it, and laziness kept me from makig a new one for months, but now i'm back to share in the audio experience once again. cheers all! good to see some of you again.


Welcome back!


----------



## cqtek (Jun 29, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Hah!!  Good point.  @cqtek, you’re the very first person to experience the BL03 Mk.2.  How lucky!


So is it possible that I have a new version of the BL-03, which is the same as the new BL-05?

I thought it was the other way around, that the BL-05 I have, has the old driver...

I say this, because the graphics I've seen, of the BL-05, don't seem to have as much sub-bass as my graphics, besides having more presence in the high mids.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ThieAudio Clairvoyance(1 DD + 5 BA + 2 Electrostats) = 700 usd





ThieAudio Monarch (1 DD + 6 BA + 2 Electrostats) = 730 usd


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> ThieAudio Clairvoyance(1 DD + 5 BA + 2 Electrostats) = 700 usd
> 
> 
> ThieAudio Monarch (1 DD + 6 BA + 2 Electrostats) = 730 usd



Can't wait to see how these are tuned, surely there must be more of a difference there than the driver count alone would suggest..


----------



## IEMusic

@


cqtek said:


> So is it possible that I have a new version of the BL-03, which is the same as the new BL-05?
> 
> I thought it was the other way around, that the BL-05 I have, has the old driver...
> 
> I say this, because the graphics I've seen, of the BL-05, don't seem to have as much sub-bass as my graphics, besides having more presence in the high mids.


I for one was mostly joking, but I’m honestly not sure what’s going on with your specific BL05 unit.  The BLON community has been urging BLON to come out with an IEM that sounds the same, or very similar to (maybe with slightly decreased mid bass) the BL03, but in the much more ergonomic BL05 shell.   It’s been arbitrarily named the ”BL03 Mk.2 or BL03 V2, etc”.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full in-depth written review about the Carbon IEMs from Periodic Audio. Those are some badass IEMs for bass lovers, and although they may look quite bland on the surface, they have a strong heart, with lots of punch to make you jump

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/06/ready-for-bass-periodic-audio-carbon.html








I just reviewed the Urbanista New York, a newer model from Ubranista actually, if anyone is interested in a thicker, bassier headphone with a ton of low impact


----------



## Luis1316

https://www.sony.co.jp/Products/justear/limited/XJE-MHNZK/
Sawano Hiroyuki x Sony custom IEM collaboration.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Luis1316 said:


> https://www.sony.co.jp/Products/justear/limited/XJE-MHNZK/
> Sawano Hiroyuki x Sony custom IEM collaboration.


WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!! My favorite music creator and Sony!!!! 


....250 000 yen....uhm yeah...


----------



## moondowner

Fiio teasing a limited edition white FH1s 🤩


----------



## Luis1316

RikudouGoku said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!! My favorite music creator and Sony!!!!
> 
> 
> ....250 000 yen....uhm yeah...


Me too, my Degree Final Project was about an analysis of his film music.
Too bad this is a custom that cost over 2000 euro.


----------



## Kris77

moondowner said:


> Fiio teasing a limited edition white FH1s 🤩


White FD1 will be my instant buy. Come on FiiO, do it.


----------



## Otto Motor

The $23 1+1 KBEAR KS2 is a V-shaped earphone well done. A very lively, dynamic sound without anything overbearing. The soundstage is huge in all directions but the mids are rather recessed. Coming to Head-Fi soon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

drbluenewmexico said:


> Welcome back!


thank you, drblue!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> thank you, drblue!


Condolances to your wallet though so much new fantastic
Gear!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

it's mindboggling! It's like every page has something new and exciting! Every page lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Well since we are all cooped up in our houses. Why not enjoy some personal audio.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of which. If you guys havent read my take on the Penon Orb. Here it is. 




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews#item-review-23842
My vote for the best bass n mids around. Superb musicaltiy and engagement factor.


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Well since we are all cooped up in our houses. Why not enjoy some personal audio.



In my country we are all out on the streets. The fear of a rebound persists. I hope everything is okay over there...We will enjoy the portable audio always.


----------



## IEMusic

moondowner said:


> Fiio teasing a limited edition white FH1s 🤩


Huh, I just noticed, this has one of my least favorite versions of a 2 pin connection, just like many BLON, TFZ, NiceHCK IEMs.  Maybe soon a manufacturer will come out with a horizontal/side by side 2 pin connection.  Oh, well.

It is vurry purdy tho.


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> Huh, I just noticed, this has one of my least favorite versions of a 2 pin connection, just like many BLON, TFZ, NiceHCK IEMs.  Maybe soon a manufacturer will come out with a horizontal/side by side 2 pin connection.  Oh, well.
> 
> It is vurry purdy tho.


I thought I was the only one who hates the stupid QDC/tfz connector.  Wouldn't be so bad if there was a consistent spec, but none of them seem to jet out the same amount.



Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of which. If you guys havent read my take on the Penon Orb. Here it is.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews#item-review-23842
> My vote for the best bass n mids around. Superb musicaltiy and engagement factor.


I'm currently deciding between the orb+several budget sets sets versus the 7hz i99....  Will it satisfy my basshead needs or will i still be searching?


----------



## voja

I recently reviewed the SIVGA SV004 headphones, a very good sounding headphone for 90 bucks (90 USD). I think that they are superior to some stuff from the larger brands, but again there are so many good budget headphones out there (like the Status CB-1 - haven't heard it, but based on the feedback from people those are some bad boys). For 90 USD they have some really great build quality.. I mean they don't have a single flaw, which is just mind-blowing and fascinating to me.

If anybody would want to read about my experience with the SV004: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sivga-sv004-wooden-budget-friendly-headphones.24451/reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

voja said:


> I recently reviewed the SIVGA SV004 headphones, a very good sounding headphone for 90 bucks (90 USD). I think that they are superior to some stuff from the larger brands, but again there are so many good budget headphones out there (like the Status CB-1 - haven't heard it, but based on the feedback from people those are some bad boys). For 90 USD they have some really great build quality.. I mean they don't have a single flaw, which is just mind-blowing and fascinating to me.
> 
> If anybody would want to read about my experience with the SV004: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sivga-sv004-wooden-budget-friendly-headphones.24451/reviews


the CB-1 are good. nothing stellar, but better than my Senns. The detail retrieval is really good and the mids are really nice and present, but the soundstage isn't the best. i think they rely too much on imaging because the stage is very in the head and not very expansive or tall.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the CB-1 are good. nothing stellar, but better than my Senns. The detail retrieval is really good and the mids are really nice and present, but the soundstage isn't the best. i think they rely too much on imaging because the stage is very in the head and not very expansive or tall.


What kind of Sennheisers are you finding the CB-1 superior to? (Not being snarky, I'm genuinely curious.)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

OpiateSkittles said:


> What kind of Sennheisers are you finding the CB-1 superior to? (Not being snarky, I'm genuinely curious.)



I got the Jubilee's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CCA CA16 are really good. very mid forward, but very engaging and wide stage.


----------



## audio123

Acoustune has a new winner in the HS1677 SS. Brilliant revision.


----------



## superuser1

audio123 said:


> Acoustune has a new winner in the HS1677 SS. Brilliant revision.


Kindly chime in as to what the main improvements are please?


----------



## audio123

superuser1 said:


> Kindly chime in as to what the main improvements are please?


Quicker bass decay, more forward upper midrange and airier treble, wider stage.


----------



## Dsnuts

These were a nice surprise from NiceHCK. I have to admit these are probably their best surprise bag earphones to date. The funny thing was. These were genuinely surprising. I have to admit I have been disappointed with their surprise bag earphones. All of them actually, not this time. These are actually good. Ya it uses a cheap Bellsing BA. So what. As long as they sound good right.? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-x49.24465/reviews


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Jul 2, 2020)

i see the review. Let's read first


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kinera Baldr (1 DD + 2 BA (knowles) + 4 Electrostats) = 1 400 usd


----------



## TheVortex

Anyone feeling brave with these - 4 EST and 4 BA per side

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001101031454.html?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Kinera Baldr (1 DD + 2 BA (knowles) + 4 Electrostats) = 1 400 usd


LOL ooooooookayyyyyyyy. So from budget contenders to pocket fleecers? hard pass.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LOL ooooooookayyyyyyyy. So from budget contenders to pocket fleecers? hard pass.


Yep, it’s hard to justify twice the price of all the other Chi-Fi tribrids, no matter how good they look.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 2, 2020)

Tin T2 Plus in the house!. These sound damn good. I seen some folks saying they didn't find the Tin Hifi earphones too exciting. These might change your mind. These do a lot correct including the bass. Very surprising. It has them smooth mids I remember from the old T2 but now actually has some grunt to the sound. Love the simple design and build.These going for sale prices are snag worthy. Heck even at retail prices. My old T2 lasted maybe a month before I sold them off to a rip off artist that made a new account on headfi so they can rip me off of my T2 and my money. Be aware of a new account just to buy your items. This is where buyer history matters.

Happy 4th of July Weekend to my fellow Americans. This year is a tough one but you made it half way through. We need to head toward the end of this year so we can get a Vaccine already so life can go back to normal.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Tin T2 Plus in the house!. These sound damn good. I seen some folks saying they didn't find the Tin Hifi earphones too exciting. These might change your mind. These do a lot correct including the bass. Very surprising. It has them smooth mids I remember from the old T2 but now actually has some grunt to the sound. Love the simple design and build.These going for sale prices are snag worthy. Heck even at retail prices. My old T2 lasted maybe a month before I sold them off to a rip off artist that made a new account on headfi so they can rip me off of my T2 and my money. Be aware of a new account just to buy your items. This is where buyer history matters.
> 
> Happy 4th of July Weekend to my fellow Americans. This year is a tough one but you made it half way through this year. We need to head toward the end of this year so we can get a Vaccine already so life can go back to normal.


Hope you post a review, bro. Give us your take on the T2Plus. Seriously considering getting that set. My favorite set right now in my collection is KZ ZS10 PRO, and I'm not even kidding. Second is TFZ NO.3, but I can't listen to them without having "concert ears" the next day. Know what I mean? I love the bass, but my ears feel like they were raped the next day. Still love them; but they are why I have avoided getting something like BLON BL03 or Urbanfun ISSO14. I like the ZS10 PRO alot, but I'm looking for a bit more smoother mids, while retaining the airiness and stage in the highs. Curious if the Plus can deliver the goods on this. Wish they used a .78mm connector though. Don't have a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable, so that would require an additional cost. I only use balanced 2.5 output on both my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp and my Radsone ES100.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Second is TFZ NO.3, but I can't listen to them without having "concert ears" the next day. Know what I mean? I love the bass, but my ears feel like they were raped the next day.



Can you elaborate? I’ve never really seen the No 3 described that way.


----------



## Dsnuts

These were a review sample sent to me from NiceHCK.

I will be doing a review for the Tin T2 Plus. They forgot to put the rest of the name for the earphones. It should read.. Tin Hifi 2 Plus bass.


----------



## IEMusic

courierdriver said:


> Hope you post a review, bro. Give us your take on the T2Plus. Seriously considering getting that set. My favorite set right now in my collection is KZ ZS10 PRO, and I'm not even kidding. Second is TFZ NO.3, but I can't listen to them without having "concert ears" the next day. Know what I mean? I love the bass, but my ears feel like they were raped the next day. Still love them; but they are why I have avoided getting something like BLON BL03 or Urbanfun ISSO14. I like the ZS10 PRO alot, but I'm looking for a bit more smoother mids, while retaining the airiness and stage in the highs. Curious if the Plus can deliver the goods on this. Wish they used a .78mm connector though. Don't have a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable, so that would require an additional cost. I only use balanced 2.5 output on both my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp and my Radsone ES100.


I get it regarding the No.3, though it’s not exactly easy to describe.  The No.3 have a very engaging and “live” sound, with of course plenty of bass, with plenty of mid bass.  The sound makes me want to turn up the volume.  I, however, find the upper mids and treble on the No.3 harsh, especially at loud volumes.  It does get fatiguing.   It is actually for this reason that I recommend you NOT write off the BL03.  While the bass seems more potent on the No.3, it’s really quite comparable, yet the mids/treble are much smoother, and the treble is more extended to boot, on the BL03. I like to crank up the BL03 also, and find it much less fatiguing.  the No.3 does provide a bit more detail though.  It’s technically better.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I get it regarding the No.3, though it’s not exactly easy to describe.  The No.3 have a very engaging and “live” sound, with of course plenty of bass, with plenty of mid bass.  The sound makes me want to turn up the volume.  I, however, find the upper mids and treble on the No.3 harsh, especially at loud volumes.  It does get fatiguing.   It is actually for this reason that I recommend you NOT write off the BL03.  While the bass seems more potent on the No.3, it’s really quite comparable, yet the mids/treble are much smoother, and the treble is more extended to boot, on the BL03. I like to crank up the BL03 also, and find it much less fatiguing.  the No.3 does provide a bit more detail though.  It’s technically better.



Yeah gotta agree the TFZ No. 3 at louder volumes can be hot and fatiguing in the upper mids/lower treble. 

Probably this is influenced by the Fletcher Munson curve -> at lower volumes, sound is perceived to be more U shaped, whereas at louder volumes it is perceived to be more V shaped.

Though we are all at different stages of hearing health, and we all do use different ear tips, sources +/- cables (if u are not a cable skeptic), so YMMV.


----------



## mochill

It's here 🔥🔥🔥 
It's legit and clean and powerful, transparent.bass boost make subbass rumble.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Can you elaborate? I’ve never really seen the No 3 described that way.


I'll try to do my best. The No.3 is a crazy good iem, but it takes alot to get them to sound good. First off, you can't judge them right outta the box. Instructions tell you they need to be burned in for at least 100 hours, and they ain't lying. Straight outta the box, these things sound very dark (ie. no details, flabby bass, recessed mids...I was close to sending then back). Compared to my KanasPro and ZS10 PRO, they sounded like absolute low fi crap. But after break in, a cable swap (I use a balanced 2.5mm Nicehck SPC 8 core now), and a nice set of Newbee foams; these sound incredibly much better. Stage, bass definition, imaging is crazy good now. But there's still a pressurized feeling to the bass, that makes my ears feel like they got cotton swabs stuffed into em the day after I use them, which i don't get with any of they other iem i own. It reminds me of going to a live concert, being in front of the bass guitarist's cabinet, and leaving the show with that "plugged ear" feeling. I've EQ'd the bass frequency down a lot on the No.3, but when I do that, the lower mids get kinda dry and less full bodied, so I tend to reverse that to give some body back to the mids. I really need to retry my Spinfit CP145's on this set, cause I think this will help tame that aggressive bass. Tbh, this set hits alot of my must haves after extensive break in and the aforementioned cable/tip mods; but I still reach for my KZ ZS10 PRO more often. I like the bass on the ZS10 PRO (with a bit of EQ) more than the TFZ NO.3. Tighter, but less fatiguing. Still, the No.3 provides more body to the mids...which is why I'm wanting to try the KZ ZSX. The TFZ NO.3 is currently my second favorite iem right now; behind the ZS10 PRO. Looking for a combination of both, at a price that won't break the bank. Leaning towards the ZSX cause I think that will give me the combination that I'm looking for in sound signature.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 3, 2020)

Been quite a long time since I tried a new Fidue product. Still enjoying my Sirius and there is MKII variant of the Sirius already. Their flagship is the Artemis which I have tried briefly at a show in Tokyo. This time, they have a new entry level IEM in the Asteroid which has 1 10mm graphene dynamic and 1 piezoelectric ceramic. First impression is that the bass is quite agile and impactful, midrange is exciting with forwardness and treble is sparkly. Soundstage is good.






For the Tanchjim Hana, compared to the Oxygen directly, first impression is that I feel Hana is vivid and more open sounding.


----------



## tgx78

audio123 said:


> Been quite a long time since I tried a new Fidue product. Still enjoying my Sirius and there is MKII variant of the Sirius already. Their flagship is the Artemis which I have tried briefly at a show in Tokyo. This time, they have a new entry level IEM in the Asteroid which has 1 10mm graphene dynamic and 1 piezoelectric ceramic. First impression is that the bass is quite agile and impactful, midrange is exciting with forwardness and treble is sparkly. Soundstage is good.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Tanchjim Hana, compared to the Oxygen directly, first impression is that I feel Hana is vivid and more open sounding.



How does Hana compared to the Orb?
I am guessing Hana is brighter/analytical and the Orb is more organic and warmer...
Technically are they on par?


----------



## audio123

tgx78 said:


> How does Hana compared to the Orb?
> I am guessing Hana is brighter/analytical and the Orb is more organic and warmer...
> Technically are they on par?


Yea Hana is brighter than Orb. In terms of technical performance, the Orb has the edge with a tighter and more refined expression.


----------



## rvalero

audio123 said:


> iBasso IT00 Review. This is an excellent IEM and I enjoy it better than the IT01, Starfield & T4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Thanx for your review
Do you think these works ok with rock and electric guitars?


----------



## audio123

rvalero said:


> Thanx for your review
> Do you think these works ok with rock and electric guitars?


Yes, the IT00 is an all-rounder.


----------



## scottsays

Did not find any info as to the pricing of the Dunu SA6-----apologize if I missed it up thread.
Not sure if I should jump on the SA3 while it is on sale or just wait a bit-----
the press release says SA3  $ 129---but HiFiGo has it on "sale" for $  USD 149 and Dunu official website is $ 139


----------



## Cevisi

Seems nice my favorite tips get a successor


----------



## finalstan

Cevisi said:


> Seems nice my favorite tips get a successor



I've got them ordered, I will post my impressions once I get them.


----------



## Cevisi

finalstan said:


> I've got them ordered, I will post my impressions once I get them.


Where to order ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Where to order ?


amazon japan has them.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> amazon japan has them.



Only in some sizes. Certain sizes are unavailable/sold out.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Slater said:


> Only in some sizes. Certain sizes are unavailable/sold out.


I found out that in addition to the mixed S and L packs, there is a M. I must find where to get it. (I use MS for left and ML for right).


----------



## Cevisi

Thanks all i ordered 2 pair size L from amazon japan. Pretty expensive 3000 yen =25 euro

I Hope they are a upgrade


----------



## Brave Heart




----------



## Brave Heart

First impression of the T2 Plus - I'll comment on the sound after listening to a few albums, but I'm really digging the ergonomics of these. The only other Tin IEM I have is the original T2, and these are much easier to fit than those were.


----------



## thesheik137

audio123 said:


> Been quite a long time since I tried a new Fidue product. Still enjoying my Sirius and there is MKII variant of the Sirius already. Their flagship is the Artemis which I have tried briefly at a show in Tokyo. This time, they have a new entry level IEM in the Asteroid which has 1 10mm graphene dynamic and 1 piezoelectric ceramic. First impression is that the bass is quite agile and impactful, midrange is exciting with forwardness and treble is sparkly. Soundstage is good.
> 
> 
> 
> For the Tanchjim Hana, compared to the Oxygen directly, first impression is that I feel Hana is vivid and more open sounding.



I'd be interested to see Fidue Asteroid compared with Penon Orb at some point if possible.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 3, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Hope you post a review, bro. Give us your take on the T2Plus. Seriously considering getting that set. My favorite set right now in my collection is KZ ZS10 PRO, and I'm not even kidding. Second is TFZ NO.3, but I can't listen to them without having "concert ears" the next day. Know what I mean? I love the bass, but my ears feel like they were raped the next day. Still love them; but they are why I have avoided getting something like BLON BL03 or Urbanfun ISSO14. I like the ZS10 PRO alot, but I'm looking for a bit more smoother mids, while retaining the airiness and stage in the highs. Curious if the Plus can deliver the goods on this. Wish they used a .78mm connector though. Don't have a balanced 2.5mm MMCX cable, so that would require an additional cost. I only use balanced 2.5 output on both my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp and my Radsone ES100.



I just got my T2 plus in earlier today. They are a bit bass light and have some roll off so they are somewhat mid-bass centric in for their lows.

Going from IEM's known for good (quantity of) bass to these, may be a step too far. Although if you are looking for light, BA like bass with DD tonality these could be your answer.


This is only my initial impression. I'm gonna give these 100-150 hours of burn in and see if there are changes.


----------



## Brave Heart

Okay, so I've listened to a few albums with the Tin T2 Plus.
First off - what's in the box?



6 pairs of silicone eartips
1 pair foam tips
The IEMs
A mmcx cable

Unfortunately no case!

Ergonomics - I have had no issues with their comfort so far. They fit well and I hardly notice them in my ears. As you can see from their shape, they are a lot more ergonomic than the T2.
Aesthetic - the earpieces look really nice. They also feel solid and well-made. 

Sound - I saw a negative video review of these that said they have no bass. From my experience so far, this is untrue. These definitely have bass. I agree with @Dsnuts  earlier post. These sound good. I have never tried other Tin IEMs apart from the original T2. I actually quite liked the T2, but these are definitely better IMO. They feel and sound more "premium".

My go-to IEM has been the Moondrop Starfield, which I ADORE. However, I am pleased to have added these to my collection. They seem to have better isolation than the Starfield, and I don't have to worry about chipping the paint on these!


----------



## DynamicEars

Brave Heart said:


> Okay, so I've listened to a few albums with the Tin T2 Plus.
> First off - what's in the box?
> 
> 
> ...




how does the sound compared to the Starfield?


----------



## SciOC

assassin10000 said:


> Although if you are looking for light, BA like bass with DD tonality these could be your answer.


Does this type of person actually exist?  I don't think I could be friends with someone who had this sound preference....


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 4, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Does this type of person actually exist?  I don't think I could be friends with someone who had this sound preference....



Possibly. Some get fatigue from bass on long sessions (6+ hours).

Maybe my set has the pre-production tuning or sounds that way before burn-in. I don't have a FR response mic/setup, so I can't verify one way or the other.


----------



## SciOC (Jul 4, 2020)

assassin10000 said:


> Possibly. Some get fatigue from bass on long sessions (6+ hours).
> 
> Maybe my set has the pre-production tuning or sounds that way before burn-in. I don't have a FR response mic/setup, so I can't verify one way or the other.


We all do get bass fatigue.   But that'd be like asking the mistress to stop whipping you! 

Yeah, stop reading here if you don't want an insane person's rant.

I kind of (as in, I Totally and firmly) feel like the only valid reason for ever turning the music down is  "damn, I think I'm REALLY damaging my hearing...." And I kind of resent it at work or home when I can't listen as loud as I can handle for whatever reason (it's night and I need to be quiet, I have to pay attention to something else or be aware of my surroundings, etc)...

It's just hard for me to imagine being like "I prefer listening at a moderate volume....."

This is, of course, a crazy viewpoint that I have, and no doubt horrible in the long run for my hearing....

When asked what my preferred volume is, I'd definitely say "as loud as I can make it without immediate physical pain."

The more I delve into it, the crazier my viewpoint is seeming....  I'll probably be deaf soon.  Nvm.


----------



## chinmie (Jul 4, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Does this type of person actually exist?  I don't think I could be friends with someone who had this sound preference....



as a matter of fact: i do  
those type of sound reminds me of small desktop mixing speakers. you can listen to it for hours and hours, and won't fatigue the ears. bonus is with lighter bass, i can crank it to loud volume and still got
even bass relative to the mids and treble.



@assassin10000 how does your T2 plus's bass compared to something like BL03? because for me the low freq extension is more or less similar, but the BL03 has a lower midbass hump, while the T2 plus is thicker on the mids, so the BL03 would appear to sound more thumping on the bass


----------



## SciOC

chinmie said:


> as a matter of fact: i do
> those type of sound reminds me of small desktop mixing speakers. you can listen to it for hours and hours, and won't fatigue the ears. bonus is with lighter bass, i can crank it to loud volume and still got
> even bass relative to the mids and treble.
> 
> ...


It'll be fun to know you exist so I can put your opinions in more context when I see them. It will be interesting to see what we think of different sets that we've both heard, but I'm guessing our subjective opinions on sets could vary quite significantly on that basis alone....  Or it might not. Who knows.  Audio is weird sometimes.


----------



## illumidata

BQEYZ Spring II impressions (ty @superuser1 for the introduction) after a week or so:

Near reference tuning (linear bass; slightly forward, evenly weighted midrange; sparkly treble), exceptional detail retrieval, very coherent, very energetic...as you can probably tell I really like them.


----------



## baskingshark

illumidata said:


> BQEYZ Spring II impressions (ty @superuser1 for the introduction) after a week or so:
> 
> Near reference tuning (linear bass; slightly forward, evenly weighted midrange; sparkly treble), exceptional detail retrieval, very coherent, very energetic...as you can probably tell I really like them.



Nice! Any comparisons with T800?


----------



## zenki

BQEYZ thread too please


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> Nice! Any comparisons with T800?



The bottom end is very different, much less sub bass boost but very balanced with the mid bass, so slam is perfect (less decay than T800s, airier texture). Mids more forward, more detailed, treble is snappier and more extended at the expense of smoothness. Less sibilance control but that’s really the singer’s problem! Soundstage isn’t as wide as T800, both have nice imaging but Spring II can’t match T800’s symphonic presentation (but Spring has the edge on detail instead, and it’s the addictive kind of detail...so many nuances to be heard with them) Much smaller and lighter, but isolation is a lot less because of the double venting (triple if you count the nozzle vent). Cable is really nice as well, tightly woven and has a working chin slider (yay)!

Overall they are very neutral compared to T800s, and go for a very different presentation, but I like them just as much...great for night time listening when all is quiet and my hearing’s at its most sensitive. T800s are for when I want flowing, liquid, depth to the music, Springs are all fiery energy and speed.


----------



## illumidata

zenki said:


> BQEYZ thread too please


I’ll do something a bit more in depth for the thread.


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> It'll be fun to know you exist



I'm looking at a mirror right now, i think i do 



SciOC said:


> It will be interesting to see what we think of different sets that we've both heard, but I'm guessing our subjective opinions on sets could vary quite significantly on that basis alone.... Or it might not. Who knows. Audio is weird sometimes.



audio meets are awesome 
from what i experienced with my friends when we do audio meets, the way we describe the sound of earphones/headphones when comparing them, and the way certain amps differ in slight EQ changes, more often than not we would describe them in relatively the same way. 
whether which ones we like more is the subjective part. sometimes i prefer/ can tolerate some earphones, while some other time it's the other way around. 
i myself like multiple sound preference: bright, bass heavy, warm, cold sounding, i like them all. 
the only key factor i would dislike a certain gear is if it makes my ears hurt/ringing from even a shirt period listening time in moderate volume.. that's the only big no-no for me.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 4, 2020)

SciOC said:


> We all do get bass fatigue.   But that'd be like asking the mistress to stop whipping you!
> 
> Yeah, stop reading here if you don't want an insane person's rant.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha. I was the same way... 20 years ago. Fortunately I didn't induce much (if any) hearing loss. But it may catch up to me.



chinmie said:


> as a matter of fact: i do
> those type of sound reminds me of small desktop mixing speakers. you can listen to it for hours and hours, and won't fatigue the ears. bonus is with lighter bass, i can crank it to loud volume and still got
> even bass relative to the mids and treble.
> 
> ...



Never had the BL03.

I do have mh755 & mh750. Bass is WAY light in comparison. The Sonys have good 'rumble' and presence in the lower registers, enough that I EQ -3 to -4db at 31/62hz for a bit more balanced sound. The T2+ I've tried adding 6db and still not approaching the EQ'ed Sonys.

Edit: the last mh755 I have is actually the bassiest of all the ones I've had. Maybe more so than my mh750.


Granted I don't have a dap/dac currently (tc35b on order).


----------



## chinmie

assassin10000 said:


> Hahahaha. I was the same way... 20 years ago. Fortunately I didn't induce much (if any) hearing loss. But it may catch up to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haven't listened to my 755 in quite a while,  but as i remembered the bass is similar to Kanas, which is those rumbly subbass "skull massaging" type of bass.. I'll try to listen to it tonight and compare them to make sure. 
i don't think this T2 plus would do that, even after some period of burn time..in fact, it might get smoother and tighter.. though i think based on the already smooth OOTB sound, it won't change much anyway. 
the deepest it can go i think is like the BL03 level, which makes this T2 plus good for acoustic/electric bass, but not optimal for electronic/synth bass


----------



## rvalero

Hi guys
Anyone can say something about new Ibasso IT00? 
I wanted to buy the IT01 but now I hesitate between them and the IT00... 

Greetings all


----------



## scottsays

Dunu replied to my email regarding price of the SA6--- " under $ 600 " was the answer I received------
So it appears it will be a really premium set with the high quality cable and justified price tag I'm guessing.
I will wait for the reviews to come out on these two items--the SA3 and the SA6 before I do any purchasing--
the $ 149 for the 3 driver SA3 seems very reasonable to me--and IF the SA6 has the premium cable system-6 drivers, ect...--might be 
worth the extra money for a really nice high quality dunu iem. I do not own any Dunu products and this may be a good one to start with----


----------



## IEManiac

rvalero said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone can say something about new Ibasso IT00?
> I wanted to buy the IT01 but now I hesitate between them and the IT00...
> 
> Greetings all


Warm, thick-ish, quite engaging, very good, not great. Some say it sounds similar to the Hana at half the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEManiac said:


> Warm, thick-ish, quite engaging, very good, not great. Some say it sounds similar to the Hana at half the price.


Tanchjim Hana?? Hana looks bright by the graph though.


----------



## IEManiac

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Hana?? Hana looks bright by the graph though.


Yes, similar to the Tanchjim Hana, according to KopiOKaya.


----------



## RikudouGoku

They look VERY different though...but graphs dont tell the whole story.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> It'll be fun to know you exist so I can put your opinions in more context when I see them. It will be interesting to see what we think of different sets that we've both heard, but I'm guessing our subjective opinions on sets could vary quite significantly on that basis alone...  Or it might not. Who knows.  Audio is weird sometimes.


I might be one of those too... I apologize for intruding, but impression bias is important, and Discovery thread seems like a good place to discuss it, at least once in a while.
That's why, I believe, *Head-Fi member signature* is so important. I go out of my way to make mine informative about my preferences. With this comment, you remind me of the controversy, going on right now, around new FiiO Be DD IEM - FD1, which left many disappointed regarding its bass. I'm one of those who find bass near perfect, but in my signature in #1 ear-time group you can find Blessing2 & Reecho&Peackock Spring, so... I always look at the signature or profile to find out the sound preferences. I wish people utilize the signature in some way to make this information more informative. You yourself, for instance, have CL2 and S8F in the first place, both of which have rather polite sub-bass 🤔hmm... Are they arranged in a specific order or just chronologically? (I see IMR Rah there too)


----------



## IEMusic

Owludio said:


> I might be one of those too... I apologize for intruding, but impression bias is important, and Discovery thread seems like a good place to discuss it, at least once in a while.
> That's why, I believe, *Head-Fi member signature* is so important. I go out of my way to make mine informative about my preferences. With this comment, you remind me of the controversy, going on right now, around new FiiO Be DD IEM - FD1, which left many disappointed regarding its bass. I'm one of those who find bass near perfect, but in my signature in #1 ear-time group you can find Blessing2 & Reecho&Peackock Spring, so... I always look at the signature or profile to find out the sound preferences. I wish people utilize the signature in some way to make this information more informative. You yourself, for instance, have CL2 and S8F in the first place, both of which have rather polite sub-bass 🤔hmm... Are they arranged in a specific order or just chronologically? (I see IMR Rah there too)


Very good point!  Honestly, I’m not good at selling stuff (lazy), and I keep most of my IEMs in my signature just in case someone has a question regarding one of them, even though I may not like it that much.  I do generally keep my favorites at the front, but maybe I should distinguish them better.


----------



## rvalero

IEManiac said:


> Warm, thick-ish, quite engaging, very good, not great. Some say it sounds similar to the Hana at half the price.


Thank you, I'll take a look at those Hana, i'm looking for the best sub 100usd budget iem


----------



## jibberish

rvalero said:


> Thank you, I'll take a look at those Hana, i'm looking for the best sub 100usd budget iem


You may want to read about the NF Audio NM2 in that price range.  I just ordered that set last night, so can't provide input yet, but there are multiple head-fi members that are enthusiastic owners of the NM2.


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> I might be one of those too... I apologize for intruding, but impression bias is important, and Discovery thread seems like a good place to discuss it, at least once in a while.
> That's why, I believe, *Head-Fi member signature* is so important. I go out of my way to make mine informative about my preferences. With this comment, you remind me of the controversy, going on right now, around new FiiO Be DD IEM - FD1, which left many disappointed regarding its bass. I'm one of those who find bass near perfect, but in my signature in #1 ear-time group you can find Blessing2 & Reecho&Peackock Spring, so... I always look at the signature or profile to find out the sound preferences. I wish people utilize the signature in some way to make this information more informative. You yourself, for instance, have CL2 and S8F in the first place, both of which have rather polite sub-bass 🤔hmm... Are they arranged in a specific order or just chronologically? (I see IMR Rah there too)


I need to do some work on my sig.  It's not been updated in a while.  I kind of ranted about this yesterday that I really miss those showing up automatically under posts.  I don't like having to dig for them now compared to how they showed up on the last version of the forum.

I would say the I3 is my favorite set, followed by the Rah and then CL2 and uf ybf isso14.  But I need to put some work on it so I can articulate what I think.

I've been following the FD1.  I think that you're right, but I also have an inkling that burn-in and unit variation is playing a role in the difference of opinions as well.....  I just splurged and ordered the 7hz i99, so I won't get the FD1 at least for a while.


----------



## rvalero

jibberish said:


> You may want to read about the NF Audio NM2 in that price range.  I just ordered that set last night, so can't provide input yet, but there are multiple head-fi members that are enthusiastic owners of the NM2.


Thanks, at first I went for the tinaudio t2, and then I decided on the it01, but the more iems I see, the more complicated it is haha


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> Very good point!  Honestly, I’m not good at selling stuff (lazy), and I keep most of my IEMs in my signature just in case someone has a question regarding one of them, even though I may not like it that much.  I do generally keep my favorites at the front, but maybe I should distinguish them better.


I have sort of stopped selling gear with COVID and not being at my office....  It was a lot less of a pain to mail things when I want working from home.  Some chifi sets in particular aren't really worth selling, but I really should trade stuff with others like me in the US, I've just been lazy about talking to people to see who wants to participate.

Basically, if a set is $150 or less, I'm unlikely too sell it regardless of what I think of it.


----------



## jant71

SciOC said:


> I have sort of stopped selling gear with COVID....



We would prefer you sell stuff without COVID.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 4, 2020)

chinmie said:


> haven't listened to my 755 in quite a while,  but as i remembered the bass is similar to Kanas, which is those rumbly subbass "skull massaging" type of bass.. I'll try to listen to it tonight and compare them to make sure.
> i don't think this T2 plus would do that, even after some period of burn time..in fact, it might get smoother and tighter.. though i think based on the already smooth OOTB sound, it won't change much anyway.
> the deepest it can go i think is like the BL03 level, which makes this T2 plus good for acoustic/electric bass, but not optimal for electronic/synth bass



Oh, I never expected it to get there by itself. I was hoping for about half as much. As I said, I do EQ the mh755 bass down 3-4db.


Edit: pulled them off burn in for a quick listen, about 20hrs so far. Noticed slightly more bass or I've adjusted by letting my ears relax overnight. Bass still rolled off and is more mid-bass centric. It can now be EQ'ed to an acceptable (to me) and to more than I want level.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yeah, I finally updated by signature. Not like it was that difficult, since I sold most of my IEM's to kinda pare down the wall display. Now to keep reading, comparing, and having the finger on the buy buttons.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> I would say the I3 is my favorite set, followed by the Rah and then CL2 and uf ybf isso14. But I need to put some work on it so I can articulate what I think.


Oh my! That Tri i3 keeps haunting me, especially compared to Rah. Missed good sale on it because of COVID. Delivery bounced. May still get it on 11.11, unless IMR EDP blows me away. Will see. I tend to like IEMs where mids not done by BA because I'm sensitive to harmonics that BA throws in the treble.


----------



## IEManiac (Jul 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> They look VERY different though...but graphs dont tell the whole story.


You are right. Perhaps Kopi is wrong. The IT00 are not shouty as the Hana, as people, including Crin, are finding out.


----------



## rvalero

IEManiac said:


> You are right. Perhaps Kopi is wrong. The IT00 are not shouty as the Hana, as people, including Crin, are finding out.


I found another review of the (very good) it00 

http://audioreporter.cz/detail_novinky.php?id=263&idkat=27


----------



## DynamicEars (Jul 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Hana?? Hana looks bright by the graph though.



Haven't heard both but they look very much different IT00 and Hana.

i prefer half left tuning of Hana, and half up tuning of IT00. I like less than 10db pinna gain tuning, my preference is 8db pinna gain on 2khz and dip on 3khz, or pinna gain on 4khz but still not past 8db. if pinna gain is over 10db, they are tend to be shouty


----------



## IEManiac

rvalero said:


> I found another review of the (very good) it00
> 
> http://audioreporter.cz/detail_novinky.php?id=263&idkat=27


I am not so bullish on them as that review. I like them, don't love them. At least not yet.


----------



## 1TrickPony

DynamicEars said:


> Haven't heard both but they look very much different IT00 and Hana.
> 
> i prefer half left tuning of Hana, and half up tuning of IT00. I like less than 10db pinna gain tuning, my preference is 8db pinna gain on 2khz and dip on 3khz, or pinna gain on 4khz but still not past 8db. if pinna gain is over 10db, they are tend to be shouty



This. 

People with bad ears can shove their 10db spike elsewhere. Especially in the overrated pinna gain region.


----------



## activatorfly

Owludio said:


> Oh my! That Tri i3 keeps haunting me, especially compared to Rah. Missed good sale on it because of COVID. Delivery bounced. May still get it on 11.11, unless IMR EDP blows me away. Will see. I tend to like IEMs where mids not done by BA because I'm sensitive to harmonics that BA throws in the treble.


Glad I did'nt spend 400 Euro on Rah & opted for i3 instead.....EDP look way better value for a planar set - looking forward to the reviews!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tin Hifi P2 releases soon?: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1279681072167636992

Reply to how much the price is gonna be =  "flagship"....hope it isnt an indication that the price is gonna be much higher than the P1.


----------



## Slater (Jul 5, 2020)

1TrickPony said:


> People with bad ears can shove their 10db spike elsewhere. Especially in the overrated pinna gain region.



Everyone’s ears are different - size, shape, skin thickness, pinna, ear canal dimensions, etc.

Just because someone might have different shaped ears as you, doesn’t make them “bad ears”.


----------



## zenki

P2 gonna be exciting... hopefully
Another planar?


----------



## TheVortex

Tin P2 looks good. I never tried the P1 and heard the good and bad with it

There is also the fairly new Monoprice M350 which is not far from the P1 price.


----------



## SciOC

zenki said:


> P2 gonna be exciting... hopefully
> Another planar?


The schematic they show clearly has a planar diaphragm.    If I had to guess it looks larger, the bass might not be as anemic....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've got the CL2 planar and they are the best sounding earphones i own, but they absolutely need an amp, and the soundstage is one of the narrowest of all the earphones i own, and the bass, though brutally quick and taut, lags a bit behind. it also lacks a tab bit of body, but overall performance wise, it kicks the can out of all my other gear. if the P2 has a bit more bass and body in the note presentation, then i'll pivot to those and sell my RHA CL2.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've got the CL2 planar and they are the best sounding earphones i own, but they absolutely need an amp, and the soundstage is one of the narrowest of all the earphones i own, and the bass, though brutally quick and taut, lags a bit behind. it also lacks a tab bit of body, but overall performance wise, it kicks the can out of all my other gear. if the P2 has a bit more bass and body in the note presentation, then i'll pivot to those and sell my RHA CL2.


Uhhhhh, what are you driving your CL2 with?  I've never seen the soundstage described as narrow....

I agree about the bass, good for a planar, but it's no dynamic driver in terms of weight and rumble.

I highly doubt the P2 will be as good as the CL2 there if they used a much thinner diaphragm like on the P1.  The schematic was a bit confusing though, there's a possibility it's a coaxial driver with a DD, but I think they were just showing the planar in greater detail....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SciOC said:


> Uhhhhh, what are you driving your CL2 with?  I've never seen the soundstage described as narrow....
> 
> I agree about the bass, good for a planar, but it's no dynamic driver in terms of weight and rumble.
> 
> I highly doubt the P2 will be as good as the CL2 there if they used a much thinner diaphragm like on the P1.  The schematic was a bit confusing though, there's a possibility it's a coaxial driver with a DD, but I think they were just showing the planar in greater detail....



it's not like cheapo or Beats type narrow, but compared to my Sennheiser soundstage or the CCA's it comparable to the soundstage of the Moondrops. Also i use the Fiio Mont blanc iem amp.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> Uhhhhh, what are you driving your CL2 with?  I've never seen the soundstage described as narrow....
> 
> I agree about the bass, good for a planar, but it's no dynamic driver in terms of weight and rumble.
> 
> I highly doubt the P2 will be as good as the CL2 there if they used a much thinner diaphragm like on the P1.  The schematic was a bit confusing though, there's a possibility it's a *coaxial driver with a DD*, but I think they were just showing the planar in greater detail....


"coaxial driver with a DD" is a winning formula, just making sealed IEM is Mission Impossible with it. Obravo Cupid is an example...
Will see if IMR EDP is going to do any better. As much as I like isolation, I think vented design is the way to go to reduce nightmare of a fit-tip dependency that ruined my experience with CL2. I can squeeze enough bass from P1 with Cozoy Tact + EQ but fit forces me to use large tips that farther weaken the bass. T2 plus new ergonomics gives me hope! Finally some good engineering!
At the mean time I'm getting BGVP Zero hopefully in a few days...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Owludio said:


> "coaxial driver with a DD" is a winning formula, just making sealed IEM is Mission Impossible with it. Obravo Cupid is an example...
> Will see if IMR EDP is going to do any better. As much as I like isolation, I think vented design is the way to go to reduce nightmare of a fit-tip dependency that ruined my experience with CL2. I can squeeze enough bass from P1 with Cozoy Tact + EQ but fit forces me to use large tips that farther weaken the bass. T2 plus new ergonomics gives me hope! Finally some good engineering!
> At the mean time I'm getting BGVP Zero hopefully in a few days...



Yes sir. Tip dependent it is, and though it didn't ruin my experience, it's not my go to earphone either, despite being my technical best. It sits there with the JVC's, which are technical marvels, but fit and weight SUCK, so i don't use them that often unless i'm doing stationary listening (but not sleepy time listening). This is why if something planar comes along that might be close in technicality to the RHA, but has a better fit, then i'm all over it. Same with an affordable JVC that's not shaped like the standard housing they've always used.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes sir. Tip dependent it is, and though it didn't ruin my experience, it's not my go to earphone either, despite being my technical best. It sits there with the JVC's, which are technical marvels, but fit and weight SUCK, so i don't use them that often unless i'm doing stationary listening (but not sleepy time listening). This is why if something planar comes along that might be close in technicality to the RHA, but has a better fit, then i'm all over it. Same with an affordable JVC that's not shaped like the standard housing they've always used.


TRI I3.

Good seal, easy fit unless you have tiny ears....  Dynamic bass...  Wide stage.  Mmmmmmmm.  So good.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Zambu

superuser1 said:


> Morricone



I actually just yesterday listened to his spaghetti western songs on Tri I3  My goodbye to him I suppose.


----------



## activatorfly

The master!


----------



## baskingshark

Anybody tried this Co-Donguri brand before?

http://trdsn.com/product_codonguri_s2.html
https://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000303884

Apparently comes with Final E type eartips, which is already a big proportion of the 3465 yen (~ $32 USD) asking price!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried this Co-Donguri brand before?
> 
> http://trdsn.com/product_codonguri_s2.html
> https://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000303884
> ...


The first version doesnt look that good...


----------



## Coyro

RikudouGoku said:


> The first version doesnt look that good...


Well, they openly threatened with "_sensation in the high range that spreads_", didn't they?


----------



## zenki (Jul 6, 2020)

That really looked like hibiscus FR AFAIK
Oh my I'm kinda interested now


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried this Co-Donguri brand before?
> 
> http://trdsn.com/product_codonguri_s2.html
> https://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000303884
> ...


You can read impressions on some of their models here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/simple-mans-iem-measurements-impressions-ranking-of-75-iems.915371/


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted a full in-depth written review about the YAS-207 Soundbar from Yamaha. If you love a soundbar, and one with a good quality, this one is pretty affordable too, and doesn't care much about where it is placed, so you can grab one now, and enjoy a much better movie experience than with your TV's embedded speakers.

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/07/dtsvirtual-x-made-for-movies-and-music.html







I posted a video review about the SPDIF iPurifier just now!~ It ain't exactly as easy to describe and make a review about as the USB iDefender and iSilencer, but it does a fair job. The worse the source is, and the more high-end the DAC that is connected is, the more effect it has, and the better the final result is.



I made a video review about the B530 PRO from Tranya. I never heard about them before making this video, but for what they made at 50 USD, I really hope I will hear about Tranya in the future!


----------



## WendyLi

Hi friends!

We have created new facebook and instagram official accounts for a certain time. Welcome to follow and share our daily information!

KBEAR facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kbearofficial1/
KBEAR instagram: https://www.instagram.com/kbearofficial1/
Sister Brand Tri facebook: https://www.facebook.com/triofficial1/
Sister Brand Tri instagram: https://www.instagram.com/triofficial9/


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 7, 2020)

*ZSTX* are now discounted at AK Audio store - current price:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001189590881.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001211109379.html


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried this Co-Donguri brand before?
> 
> http://trdsn.com/product_codonguri_s2.html
> https://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000303884
> ...


FR 5 Hz to 40 kHz? That's preposterous.


----------



## Slater

rogthefrog said:


> FR 5 Hz to 40 kHz? That's preposterous.



I forget what I was looking at a few weeks ago, but it had specifications listed 20-100k. Uh huh, riiight


----------



## Coyro

Slater said:


> it had specifications listed 20-100k.


Outstanding. They can simultaneously play the tunes and transmit the long radio waves with its cable. 
Cold war spy style.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 7, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried this Co-Donguri brand before?
> 
> http://trdsn.com/product_codonguri_s2.html
> https://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000303884
> ...


Let me chime in on this. This is basically the Japan boutique brand that has 2 divisions - Surround (Low end) & Ocharaku (High end). Co-donguri Shizuku is Surround's entry level. There are 4 types of Shizuku including this, OG, Dual Tornado Equalizer Limited, Brass & S2. Surround also has Donguri Series (Raku, Syou Hagane & Syou Kurenai) and Chonmage Series (3 & Kun). As for the Shizuku (excluding S2), I personally don't think they are competitive anymore. I am curious on S2 too.

As for the higher end, they have Donguri and Flat 4 Series. I still enjoy my Donguri Kaede now which I bought during my Japan trip in 2017. For the Flat 4 series, I am not a fan of the treble as it is harsh imo. There is actually a thread on this brand https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ocharaku-音茶楽-thread.668611.

Happy listening everyone!

My Donguri Kaede


----------



## WHO23 (Jul 7, 2020)

SIVGA, the guys that made planar magnetic headphones such as the SendyAudio Aiva and Sivga P-II are comming out with the SIVGA Phoenix, a new Dynamic Driver headphone.


----------



## SciOC

So I finally got my TRN VX yesterday.  I let it burn in over night before listening to it at all.  Really hoping this one improves as it burns in..

It's thin sounding, tuned badly, and overall wouldn't make it past 30 seconds with most of my other sets in a A-B comparison (checked the polarity multiple times since it sounded like it might be out of phase).  The TRN official store did include an extra TRN t3 cable though....  Not that I need another 3.5mm cable lying around.

I'm not sure what they were going for with this set, but so far, I'm not sure I'd rank it above any  set in my collection....  

Build quality is pretty good though!  Step in the right direction there at least....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 7, 2020)

Ya my thoughts exactly. I cant for the life of me figure out what they are doing with this tuning. There are some tracks that sound OK and then you hit that high note and it is more than cringe enducing. I hate to say this but the TRN VX has to be the worst sounding earphones I have heard in a long time. And no amount of burning will help these out. These are currently collecting dust. Gotta figure out what mod I will do to salvage these if at all. AS they are I would take the QOA pink lady over these and you all know how I felt about those. Lol.

I know some of you guys got the free sample to do the review on these. Tell it like it is. These are not good. Thin, dry notes with splashy bright treble is not a recipe for success. Don't know how these made it through QC and think. WOW these sound great. I like that it pokes and tingles my ear drums every time it hits a high note. What a HI FI effect!.

I can tell they were going for a reference type tuning but that treble. Lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Ya my thoughts exactly. I cant for the life of me figure out what they are doing with this tuning. There are some tracks that sound OK and then you hit that high note and it is more than cringe enducing. I hate to say this but the TRN VX has to be the worst sounding earphones I have heard in a long time. And no amount of burning will help these out. These are currently collecting dust. Gotta figure out what mod I will do to salvage these if at all. AS they are I would take the QOA pink lady over these and you all know how I felt about those. Lol.
> 
> I know some of you guys got the free sample to do the review on these. Tell it like it is. These are not good. Thin notes with splashy bright treble is not a recipe for success. Don't know how these made it through QC and think. WOW these sound great. I like that it pokes and tingles my ear drums every time it hits a high note. What a HI FI effect!.
> 
> I can tell they were going for a reference type tuning but that treble. Lol.


Guess you have to burn them, for real


----------



## Dsnuts

I aint loosing sleep over them but at the same time what a wasted opportunity. Shows a lack of awareness and experience in tuning on these. I can tell they wanted to go for a high end tuning with them but if they can reduce that treble end by 5dbs it would actually sound decent.  What I don't get is all the 5 star ratings on these on the express. I suppose if these folks have never heard a proper sounding earphone before they could think all that treble is a good thing. I have no idea.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Ya my thoughts exactly. I cant for the life of me figure out what they are doing with this tuning. There are some tracks that sound OK and then you hit that high note and it is more than cringe enducing. I hate to say this but the TRN VX has to be the worst sounding earphones I have heard in a long time. And no amount of burning will help these out. These are currently collecting dust. Gotta figure out what mod I will do to salvage these if at all. AS they are I would take the QOA pink lady over these and you all know how I felt about those. Lol.
> 
> I know some of you guys got the free sample to do the review on these. Tell it like it is. These are not good. Thin notes with splashy bright treble is not a recipe for success. Don't know how these made it through QC and think. WOW these sound great. I like that it pokes and tingles my ear drums every time it hits a high note. What a HI FI effect!.
> 
> I can tell they were going for a reference type tuning but that treble. Lol.


Like all my sets except for two, I paid full price ($64 with coupons) and was initially pretty excited about the design.

I thought it'd be like the V90 on steroids.  

I have a pure copper cable on these and they still lack any note weight, warmth and are still shrill and the treble is right in your ear drum.  I'm not treble sensitive, and don't mind sets most people consider bright with my 38 year old ears, but these are just so wrong in the treble... And not just how they graph out.

  Instead of making the treble airy and spacious sounding it's like a bullhorn directly to your eardrum.  Reminds me of early Klipsch horn tweeters.... That's not a compliment....


----------



## Dsnuts

I remember seeing HBBs vid on these. I believe the reason why the treble is so prominent on these is due to the treble BA being in the nozzle end. It is funny if you look at graphs it dont look all that spiky but hearing them is a different matter. I have had a few earphones with the BAs in the nozzle and they didnt sound this crazy. Treble never stood out like the VX do.

Oh well you buy you try and you learn. Not ready for prime time. For similar dosh. T2 plus is for real. These not so much.


----------



## IEMusic

The thing is, burn-in with the TRN VX is a different process than with most other IEMs.  You actually have to wear them while burning them in.  Take a painkiller of choice, turn the volume up to the maximum you can tolerate, and over time, it won’t hurt so much.  As you achieve ideal high-frequency hearing loss, the sound will blossom into sweet, smooth sounding melody.
(KIDS, DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!)


----------



## audio123

Sennheiser IE 400 Pro Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


----------



## Owludio

I actually like TRN VX. They're not for any genre though. (They fit soo well, that I was willing to try extra hard to make it work for me). First, I use $8 KBear copper with it. Anything that boosts treble, like SPC, silver, more than 4 wire copper (*anything thick is no go!*). When I'm sensitive to treble, I'd obviously resort to something like Ronald or Orb. But the rest of the time I find VX very usable and a sizable upgrade over V90 with more balanced "audiophile" tuning. 
When I was writing about CCA CA16 (one of my favorite cheapies, now de-throned by FiiO FD1), I used a few of Fifth Harmony tracks (Pop-dance I guess?) that has a very dense and thick bass line, the kind that on something like Roland or Orb - would smother the resolution and kill soundstage. In that test, CA16 did ok, while A6mini & TRN VX did very well. So, Dance, trance, heavy pop, anything with a lot of base will make it shine. As for treble peak, I find that when I can bear FH7, the same time VX sounds good to me too. Granted, less smooth, but I can sleep on my side with it, and sound is not affected. I have some dark sounding tracks like Two Steps From Hell kind, that are fantastic on FH7 and also very good on VX. And when 8K peak bugs me too much, EQFI takes care of it with ease. 
Now, would I recommend TRN VX today? Sound-wise no. FiiO FD1 is like a $60 nuclear bomb that has annihilated my entire budget collection. Nothing in $100 range can touch it. The tonal balance of FD1 is remarkable! Agree with YT reviewer Hifi Dreams when he says that he would take it over FH5. 
HifiGo store sent me a black one instead of green but in person, it looks good with black cable, so whatever...


----------



## audio123

Owludio said:


> I actually like TRN VX. They're not for any genre though. (They fit soo well, that I was willing to try extra hard to make it work for me). First, I use $8 KBear copper with it. Anything that boosts treble, like SPC, silver, more than 4 wire copper (*anything thick is no go!*). When I'm sensitive to treble, I'd obviously resort to something like Ronald or Orb. But the rest of the time I find VX very usable and a sizable upgrade over V90 with more balanced "audiophile" tuning.
> When I was writing about CCA CA16 (one of my favorite cheapies, now de-throned by FiiO FD1), I used a few of Fifth Harmony tracks (Pop-dance I guess?) that has a very dense and thick bass line, the kind that on something like Roland or Orb - would smother the resolution and kill soundstage. In that test, CA16 did ok, while A6mini & TRN VX did very well. So, Dance, trance, heavy pop, anything with a lot of base will make it shine. As for treble peak, I find that when I can bear FH7, the same time VX sounds good to me too. Granted, less smooth, but I can sleep on my side with it, and sound is not affected. I have some dark sounding tracks like Two Steps From Hell kind, that are fantastic on FH7 and also very good on VX. And when 8K peak bugs me too much, EQFI takes care of it with ease.
> Now, would I recommend TRN VX today? Sound-wise no. FiiO FD1 is like a $60 nuclear bomb that has annihilated my entire budget collection. Nothing in $100 range can touch it. The tonal balance of FD1 is remarkable! Agree with YT reviewer Hifi Dreams when he says that he would take it over FH5.
> HifiGo store sent me a black one instead of green but in person, it looks good with black cable, so whatever...


You might want to try the iBasso IT00. It's my top pick under 100 USD.


----------



## Owludio

audio123 said:


> You might want to try the iBasso IT00. It's my top pick under 100 USD.


Thanks, I'm very aware of it00 since it04 is one of my top favorites, (that not getting deserved ear-time only because it04 is pushing the limits of my concha so I can only wear it a few hours at a time). So naturally, I blind bought AM05 - what a disaster and missed opportunity by iBasso with perfect tonal accuracy, yet most anemic BA bass. 
Now, *I would love to hear someone compare it00 to FD1*, because to my taste it01 is not really competitive to new Be DD of FD1. I will do some more a-b testing with it01 later, now, that FD1 had probably good 50hours on it(of actual listening). 
Also, I finally pulled the trigger on open box Noble M3. Will get it this Friday. Wanted it for a long time even though by my standards - it's a bass-head IEM. It graphs like Shouer Tape, so I should be ok with it.


----------



## audio123

Owludio said:


> Thanks, I'm very aware of it00 since it04 is one of my top favorites, (that not getting deserved ear-time only because it04 is pushing the limits of my concha so I can only wear it a few hours at a time). So naturally, I blind bought AM05 - what a disaster and missed opportunity by iBasso with perfect tonal accuracy, yet most anemic BA bass.
> Now, *I would love to hear someone compare it00 to FD1*, because to my taste it01 is not really competitive to new Be DD of FD1. I will do some more a-b testing with it01 later, now, that FD1 had probably good 50hours on it(of actual listening).
> Also, I finally pulled the trigger on open box Noble M3. Will get it this Friday. Wanted it for a long time even though by my standards - it's a bass-head IEM. It graphs like Shouer Tape, so I should be ok with it.


Most likely, you are used to DD bass haha. Will let you know once I have tried the FD1. For me, I am not a fan of the M3 but I hope you like it since you bought it already. Cheers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted a new review on Youtube, this time about Alpha & Delta KS1, a very budget-oriented IEM with a really nice build. Sound is average towards treble, but let's not spoil the fun, there's more info, sass, memes and fun in the video


----------



## Owludio

audio123 said:


> Most likely, you are used to DD bass haha. Will let you know once I have tried the FD1. For me, I am not a fan of the M3 but I hope you like it since you bought it already. Cheers.


True. I like AM05 but it's even more genre limited than Blessing2, which has de-tuned but nonetheless rumbly DD bass. With M3 I know what to expect. Tape was poor mans M3. ABM driver of Tape is too fast and tuners had to compensate with that shouty lower treble hump. M3 driver is larger and expected to have more natural decay. Custom-universal shell of M3 I expect to fit my ears very well, it's 2pin, and not metal, very good isolation. It was favorably compared to Xelento, which I'm familiar with. Checks most of the boxes... 
I'm looking forward to hearing from experienced reviewers like you & @Dsnuts about FD1. I'm blown away, and I'm usually very skeptical about single DD treble. FD1 has a bit of roll-off on top, I think BGGARs graph shows it, but seems to be intentional, because otherwise very capable driver. FiiO says "Flagship quality DD..." - I think true.
May I ask, what do you think about M3, a few words, why not a fan?


----------



## audio123

Owludio said:


> True. I like AM05 but it's even more genre limited than Blessing2, which has de-tuned but nonetheless rumbly DD bass. With M3 I know what to expect. Tape was poor mans M3. ABM driver of Tape is too fast and tuners had to compensate with that shouty lower treble hump. M3 driver is larger and expected to have more natural decay. Custom-universal shell of M3 I expect to fit my ears very well, it's 2pin, and not metal, very good isolation. It was favorably compared to Xelento, which I'm familiar with. Checks most of the boxes...
> I'm looking forward to hearing from experienced reviewers like you & @Dsnuts about FD1. I'm blown away, and I'm usually very skeptical about single DD treble. FD1 has a bit of roll-off on top, I think BGGARs graph shows it, but seems to be intentional, because otherwise very capable driver. FiiO says "Flagship quality DD..." - I think true.
> May I ask, what do you think about M3, a few words, why not a fan?


AM05 is more vocals oriented definitely. Will update you on the FD1 once I have tried it. Regarding the M3, it is very v-shaped with recessed and harsh midrange. It sounds completely wrong IMO. Very polarising sound. My top picks from the Noble line-up are Kaiser Encore, Katana & Savant 2. Cheers.


----------



## IEManiac

audio123 said:


> You might want to try the iBasso IT00. It's my top pick under 100 USD.


It's quite good.


----------



## audio123

IEManiac said:


> It's quite good.


For its price and sound, I rate it very highly.


----------



## Owludio

audio123 said:


> AM05 is more vocals oriented definitely. Will update you on the FD1 once I have tried it. Regarding the M3, it is very v-shaped with recessed and harsh midrange. It sounds completely wrong IMO. Very polarising sound. My top picks from the Noble line-up are Kaiser Encore, Katana & Savant 2. Cheers.


Thanks a lot!I've researched all of the mentioned as well as EE lineup. If I would want all BA detail monster, probably would consider Thie Voyager14. But for a TOTL - better yet Monarch. I'm that impressed with their tuning after experiencing Legacy3. As for Noble, most of their IEMs fit is not for my ears, M3 being an exception.  I'm not worried about polarizing sound signature, Tape is polarising but I like how it renders percussions - lots of potential. Also, I live in a hell of a noise pollution - New York, and Tape was fun for commute, just don't think it would survive this use. Also, I've learned that ABM drivers need an ungodly amount of burn-in to flatten the mids. Well, if I'm wrong, then someone going to be getting a better deal on M3 than I've had. BTW, when I'm bass sensitive - same issues you describe with M3 - I experience with some of my best IEMs, including IMR Red, ISN H40, even Sony Z5, so I'm familiar with this to the extreme. I don't expect M3 to be 24/7 usable, it will fill a niche, sadly, this is how I roll. There are times when AM05 with its polite bass is perfect. Oh well...


----------



## audio123

Owludio said:


> Thanks a lot!I've researched all of the mentioned as well as EE lineup. If I would want all BA detail monster, probably would consider Thie Voyager14. But for a TOTL - better yet Monarch. I'm that impressed with their tuning after experiencing Legacy3. As for Noble, most of their IEMs fit is not for my ears, M3 being an exception.  I'm not worried about polarizing sound signature, Tape is polarising but I like how it renders percussions - lots of potential. Also, I live in a hell of a noise pollution - New York, and Tape was fun for commute, just don't think it would survive this use. Also, I've learned that ABM drivers need an ungodly amount of burn-in to flatten the mids. Well, if I'm wrong, then someone going to be getting a better deal on M3 than I've had. BTW, when I'm bass sensitive - same issues you describe with M3 - I experience with some of my best IEMs, including IMR Red, ISN H40, even Sony Z5, so I'm familiar with this to the extreme. I don't expect M3 to be 24/7 usable, it will fill a niche, sadly, this is how I roll. There are times when AM05 with its polite bass is perfect. Oh well...


Yea, this is why we own more than 1 IEM.


----------



## rvalero

audio123 said:


> You might want to try the iBasso IT00. It's my top pick under 100 USD.



I just bought them, they arrive this afternoon, thanks for your advice!


----------



## audio123

rvalero said:


> I just bought them, they arrive this afternoon, thanks for your advice!


Looking forward to your impressions. No problem.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. No problem.




The Fedex man delivered a little package this morning. First time ever I've bought on one review. The iBasso it00. This could become a classic. Timbre and tone as good as Blon 03, a bit like a Moondrop Starfield on steroids. I immediately put on L Spiral Dots. Non fatiguing. For 60 odd quid this is a very well tuned IEM. Will come back with more as I listen more and will see if there is any burn in. Well recommended @audio123


----------



## audio123 (Jul 8, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> The Fedex man delivered a little package this morning. First time ever I've bought on one review. The iBasso it00. This could become a classic. Timbre and tone as good as Blon 03, a bit like a Moondrop Starfield on steroids. I immediately put on L Spiral Dots. Non fatiguing. For 60 odd quid this is a very well tuned IEM. Will come back with more as I listen more and will see if there is any burn in. Well recommended @audio123


Glad to see you enjoying the IT00. The IT00 is a no-brainer at its price hence highly recommended. In this hobby, it is simply about trying as much gears as possible and being seasoned gradually (having high end reference points help definitely). Of course, ultimately it depends on your personal preference. Speaking of the Starfield, this is an IEM I didn't rave/recommend as I didn't enjoy listening to it. At the end of the day, happy listening and enjoy the music. The IT00 will get better with burn-in.


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> Glad to see you enjoying the IT00. The IT00 is a no-brainer at its price hence highly recommended. In this hobby, it is simply about trying as much gears as possible and being seasoned gradually (having high end reference points help definitely). Of course, ultimately it depends on your personal preference. Speaking of the Starfield, this is an IEM I didn't rave/recommend as I didn't enjoy listening to it. At the end of the day, happy listening and enjoy the music. The IT00 will get better with burn-in.


I really want to listen to the Starfield, for a point of reference.  It’s just that it’s not an IEM I really want to purchase, unfortunately.   I am very curious about the IT00.  The tuning looks like my cup of tea.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> Glad to see you enjoying the IT00. The IT00 is a no-brainer at its price hence highly recommended. In this hobby, it is simply about trying as much gears as possible and being seasoned gradually (having high end reference points help definitely). Of course, ultimately it depends on your personal preference. Speaking of the Starfield, this is an IEM I didn't rave/recommend as I didn't enjoy listening to it. At the end of the day, happy listening and enjoy the music.


Yep it's much fuller and faster than the Starfield. The reason I compared is because it accentuates all the good features of the Starfield and many will have recently got the Starfield. The bass on the Starfield is a little subdued to me. This it00 it is just right. The it00 is kind of archetypally musical. Also it seems to sound good at higher volumes (take care with that one). Vocals sound great. Treble very nice and not a fatiguing bone in it's sound.
Thanks


----------



## audio123 (Jul 8, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> I really want to listen to the Starfield, for a point of reference.  It’s just that it’s not an IEM I really want to purchase, unfortunately.   I am very curious about the IT00.  The tuning looks like my cup of tea.


Get the IT00 over the Starfield all day everyday.



dharmasteve said:


> Yep it's much fuller and faster than the Starfield. The reason I compared is because it accentuates all the good features of the Starfield and many will have recently got the Starfield. The bass on the Starfield is a little subdued to me. This it00 it is just right. The it00 is kind of archetypally musical. Also it seems to sound good at higher volumes (take care with that one). Vocals sound great. Treble very nice and not a fatiguing bone in it's sound.
> Thanks


Definitely. When I first heard the IT00, I know this is going to be a hit hence my praise for it. The IT00 has good vocals clarity and treble energy which make Starfield sounds to be subdued and boring. For its price, the IT00 has a sound to a tee. Just brilliant.


----------



## Cevisi

They came in pretty fast


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> They came in pretty fast


How are they?!


----------



## SciOC

audio123 said:


> Get the IT00 over the Starfield all day everyday.
> 
> Definitely. When I first heard the IT00, I know this is going to be a hit hence my praise for it. The IT00 has good vocals clarity and treble energy which make Starfield sounds to be subdued and boring. For its price, the IT00 has a sound to a tee. Just brilliant.


Yeah, that's great and all, but where do you buy them if you live in the US?  I can't seem to find them....  I like ibasso as a company but don't currently own anything of theirs.


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> Yep it's much fuller and faster than the Starfield. The reason I compared is because it accentuates all the good features of the Starfield and many will have recently got the Starfield. The bass on the Starfield is a little subdued to me. This it00 it is just right. The it00 is kind of archetypally musical. Also it seems to sound good at higher volumes (take care with that one). Vocals sound great. Treble very nice and not a fatiguing bone in it's sound.
> Thanks



Is the midrange too thick/warm?


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a couple of pairs of the Blon 03s, recabled and the supreme YBF iss014. They have been my daily drivers for some time. The Blon are a legend. Have the Blon 03s been ousted? Maybe. I think so. The iBasso it00 may be the new DD King. Under lockdown I've been living in a ghost town and listening to the Stones 'Living in a ghost town' I think we may have found a new contender for best DD IEM, especially at the price point.


----------



## DynamicEars

Cevisi said:


> They came in pretty fast





superuser1 said:


> How are they?!



I want to know too? Are they have same fit with sedna or sedna short? I think the umbrella part is more grippy?


----------



## dharmasteve

DynamicEars said:


> Is the midrange too thick/warm?


I don't think so. They are very balanced. The midrange is great for vocals but I don't think they are over thick. IMHO. They are quite seamless. No bleed from bass to mids or even mids to treble. Well tuned IBasso for this it00.


----------



## audio123

SciOC said:


> Yeah, that's great and all, but where do you buy them if you live in the US?  I can't seem to find them....  I like ibasso as a company but don't currently own anything of theirs.


Not sure about this.


dharmasteve said:


> I don't think so. They are very balanced. The midrange is great for vocals but I don't think they are over thick. IMHO. They are quite seamless. No bleed from bass to mids or even mids to treble. Well tuned IBasso for this it00.


This is precisely why I enjoy the IT00 so much.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I don't think so. They are very balanced. The midrange is great for vocals but I don't think they are over thick. IMHO. They are quite seamless. No bleed from bass to mids or even mids to treble. Well tuned IBasso for this it00.


What about the bass in comparison to the Urbanfun?


----------



## Makahl

DynamicEars said:


> I want to know too? Are they have same fit with sedna or sedna short? I think the umbrella part is more grippy?








This pic should answer the question about the size.


----------



## Cevisi

First impressions of the azla sedna xelastec 

Used with my kxxs with feeal cable and my fiio q5s with am3d at 12 o clock. Like i ever used it with the small changes of the tips. I was using the azla sedna earfits before

My favorite iem is the t800 and i didnt test them first because i have fit issues with the kxxs on my left ear it just slips out every few minutes.

First things i notice

These are much louder then the azla sedna earfit lets say 5-10 db really no joke

They fit incredible they just stick and you dont feel them perfect fit with my kxxs

To sound quality

The bass jumbs like a panther out of the bush and hits you in the face like mike tyson in his prime

The bass really feels like it intended to attack you. 

Mids are more forward for my feeling nothing spectacular there

Treble also seems more forward and aggressive. It feels really snappy but also more sibilant. I think it could be fatuigin for some i cant judge that im not sensible

In short words punchier snappier louder more foreward then sedna earfits

These are the most comfortable tips i did ever wear

I can just recommend them to everybody. These are definitely the new life saver for fit issues.

Now i go on to my favorite t800

P


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 8, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What about the bass in comparison to the Urbanfun?


Just listened to both. Sub bass on the YBF is more prominent but midbass about the same. Mids on it00 much more real and better placement. I like the treble of the YBF but I think it is better integrated on the it00. I have had a bit of a surprise. I did not expect them to be so well tuned. Damn this hobby it always surprises. I wondered why @audio123  was so excited? I get it now. A great recc.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 8, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Just listened to both. Sub bass on the YBF is more prominent but midbass about the same. Mids on it00 much more real and better placement. I like the treble of the YBF but I think it is better integrated on the it00. I have had a bit of a surprise. I did not expect them to be so well tuned. Damn this hobby it always surprises. I wondered why @audio123  was so excited? I get it now. A great recc.


I don't get excited easily so there's that.   
The IT00 is a no-brainer. Can't believe how well tuned it is at this price point.

Very excited for the IT07 now.


----------



## Cevisi

T 800 sounds also much louder i had to turn down the volume by 1 o'clock

Again best fit ever i dont feel them in my ear

No bass boost this time

Mids are more forward

Treble is sharper but not sibilant

There was a big improvment in resolution and imaging

Overall more agressiv. I think thru the 100% perfect fit. With these tips i have to find a new sweetspot for the volume because everything sounds much louder


----------



## audio123

iBasso IT00 & AM05 official thread, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...s-with-one-purpose-to-enjoy-the-music.934980/


----------



## Dsnuts

Got these today. Have no idea how they sound. Lol. I will be back I am gonna take a quick listen


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jul 8, 2020)

The IT00's are the real deal. Go check them out


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Got these today. Have no idea how they sound. Lol. I will be back I am gonna take a quick listen



wireless? i hate wireless earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> The IT00's are the real deal. Go check them out



More real deal that the NICEHCK NX7 Pro?


----------



## rggz

Gee Simpson said:


> The IT00's are the real deal. Go check them out



I think I'm using the wrong term because I can't find the IT00 on Aliexpress, Amazon, Penon... etc. Can you recommend a place to buy them?


----------



## baskingshark

rogthefrog said:


> FR 5 Hz to 40 kHz? That's preposterous.



This IEM is specially tuned for bats and dolphins. Usual marketing drivel.




FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> wireless? i hate wireless earphones.



I think it is wired, but it uses some modular thingy to change the sound signature (instead of tuning filters/switches). Gotta hear the feedback from Dsnuts and the others whether this modular thing is a gimick or not, but it is pretty pricey, north of $300 USD, so best wait for reviews.


----------



## SciOC

rggz said:


> I think I'm using the wrong term because I can't find the IT00 on Aliexpress, Amazon, Penon... etc. Can you recommend a place to buy them?


Yeah, us Americans are having trouble finding them thus far.  Gotta wait for a US distributer...


----------



## Slater (Jul 9, 2020)

I saw those Anews a while ago, and on the surface they look really cool with the tuning modules.

For example, the blue one, which is supposed to boost low end according to them:




And then I saw the FR graphs, which seem to paint an entirely different picture.



Literally identical graphs in the low end. In fact, it seems the ONLY part of the FR that is affected by the tuning modules is a portion of treble (4k-8k, with the lions share at 7k). Kinda disappointing honestly.

It's still a neat idea though, so I hope they turn out to be great because I like to see out of the box thinking and innovation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2020)

Nope Not wireless. A-new X-one it is called. RP for $329. They use chip modules which detunes the treble in the 7Khz range




These have a fairly balanced large sound signature with a slight skew toward upper trebles and has a sub bass lift. Has a U shaped Sound signature. Uses a large housing. Using 4 BAs for mids and treble and a dynamic for bass. Clean sound signature with good imaging sounds a bit bright actually due to the upper treble skew. These are competing with the likes of the Blessing 2 and Dunu DK2001. Hmmm.

So far they sound pretty good but right off the bat what bugs me is the absolute lack of accessories for a $300 plus earphone. One set of shallow silicones that will never get used by anyone. And the stock cable is a 4 core SPC in single ended. Not bad but nothing great either. This is yet another case of a manufacturer throwing in the wrong type of cable for these. I think a lot of manufacturers use SPC as it looks more premium/ shiny not thinking of sound synergy.  These would do better with a copper cable due to having plenty of treble presence regardless of the tuning chips. It comes with a large pelican like case which is nice but the lack of tips for these is a bit of a let down.  The large box is to house the Pelican like plastic case and a cheap pouch.  I don't get it. I would trade up the plastic box for a variety of tips and a pocketable case of some type instead. 

If I didn't have a large collection of tips I would be bumbed to get one set of very generic looking silicone tips and a pouch to carry the phones in. The whole chip change tuning gimmick here is just that a gimmick. The blue chip is the best cus is lowers the 7Khz but I would have a hard time figuring out which chip does what. They all sound identical. What a lost opportunity to really give 3 different tunings. I get better tuning variety from tuning switches on the TSMR eaprhones and I dont have to carry around a chip installer. The bass and upper treble is the same on all 3 tunings. So what is the point of doing this? Again I don't get it. I suppose 7khz tuning could mean vocal silblance using the red chip. Lol. A bit puzzling.

The sound again is not bad it has a clean detailed large sound and what seems to be good bass mids and a detailed treble end. Flagship level they call it. The choice of included accessories or the lack there of is tragic. I would expect this level of accessories from the $17 NiceHCK X49. Not so much a $329 earphone.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> Nope Not wireless. A-new X-one it is called. RP for $329. They use chip modules which detunes the treble in the 7Khz range
> 
> 
> These have a fairly balanced large sound signature with a slight skew toward upper trebles and has a sub bass lift. Has a U shaped Sound signature. Uses a large housing. Using 4 BAs for mids and treble and a dynamic for bass. Clean sound signature with good imaging sounds a bit bright actually due to the upper treble skew. These are competing with the likes of the Blessing 2 and Dunu DK2001. Hmmm.
> ...



that logo cheapens the overall look for my taste


----------



## Dsnuts

So who ever tuned these might have been influenced by these.




The X-One sounds like a grander larger more spacious sounding NX7.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2020)

These also remind me of the NF audio NA1 a bit. Again another manufacturer going for a higher end sound. I dont know why people assume you have to tune earphones with a lot of treble presence to make it sound hi fidelity. How about good treble quality vs presence which I would take 100% of the time.

These have a way to go before I consider them broken in but at the same time these are what I hoped the TRN VX was gonna sound like. Lol. 

I stand corrected they give you 5 pairs of silicones.  Might as well be 3 pairs. None of them will get used at all. It is the cheap flimsy type of tips.


----------



## Zambu

Dsnuts said:


>



"Fun filled" is kind of a red flag to be honest, particularly as these don't look like they were designed with the look of the shells in mind. But good to hear that disregarding them, there's something to like for the buyer in terms of overall experience.


----------



## bystander

Zambu said:


> "Fun filled" is kind of a red flag to be honest


What do you mean?


----------



## Zambu

bystander said:


> What do you mean?



What I mean is that while everyone likes "fun", saying that something is "fun" is usually a distraction in marketing. Similar concept like with food, saying that something is "adjusted to local taste" means that it's a watered down version of lesser quality. I don't mean to get too fixated with one word in one picture, but just how I see it, other's might see differently...


----------



## bystander

Zambu said:


> What I mean is that while everyone likes "fun", saying that something is "fun" is usually a distraction in marketing. Similar concept like with food, saying that something is "adjusted to local taste" means that it's a watered down version of lesser quality. I don't mean to get too fixated with one word in one picture, but just how I see it, other's might see differently...


"Fun filled" line is about tuning modules. They meant it's fun to play with them. I just hope these are not supposed to be taken out with nails. Wouldn't be so fun.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2020)

It comes with a module change clip like plastic piece which makes changing the modules easy but. Again there isnt much in the way of differences. I will give that a go again this afternoon to see if I can hear the differences but I dont know why someone would go about making such a system only to have a part of your treble change up not changing the tonality or sound balancing at all.

Apparently it matters how you put in the modules, it says that if you put the modules in upside down there will be no bass. Lol. 

Which again is a bit strange if they can detune the bass end why not lower the treble end to get a warmer tone or one for a V shaped sig and one for just bass?


----------



## audio123

For those interested, here are my iBasso IT00 Review and iBasso AM05 Review. Both are extremely competent IEMs. At the end of the day, happy listening and enjoy the music.


----------



## Gee Simpson

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> More real deal that the NICEHCK NX7 Pro?



Haven't heard those, sorry.



rggz said:


> I think I'm using the wrong term because I can't find the IT00 on Aliexpress, Amazon, Penon... etc. Can you recommend a place to buy them?



Advancedmp3players, but I'm in the UK.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> These also remind me of the NF audio NA1 a bit. Again another manufacturer going for a higher end sound. I dont know why people assume you have to tune earphones with a lot of treble presence to make it sound hi fidelity. How about good treble quality vs presence which I would take 100% of the time.
> 
> These have a way to go before I consider them broken in but at the same time these are what I hoped the TRN VX was gonna sound like. Lol.
> 
> I stand corrected they give you 5 pairs of silicones.  Might as well be 3 pairs. None of them will get used at all. It is the cheap flimsy type of tips.


You need the OG VX


----------



## Dsnuts

Why don't headfi have a dislike button. I need another expensive IEM like I need more hair growing out of my ears.

That is great n all audio but I am the type that would put half of that down on a car the rest on a good dap, a gaming PC, a pure silver cable and something like a ISN H40 and call it good. 

Truth is I don't ball like audio here does.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> Why don't headfi have a dislike button. I need another expensive IEM like I need more hair growing out of my ears.
> 
> That is great n all audio but I am the type that would put half of that down on a car the rest on a good dap, a gaming PC, a pure silver cable and something like a ISN H40 and call it good.
> 
> Truth is I don't ball like audio here does.


Yea at the end of the day, it is to enjoy the music!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2020)

All this or one





I vote for the sylie 95 Honda Civic with the custom fast n furious speed kit. I seen something like this for a G note well with some panels missing but still drivable.  I can listen to the DX160 and the H40 while speeding down the road and when I get home play a round of Doom Eternal. Better value for all this!


----------



## bystander

TRN VX made qdc vx irrelevant. 500+ units sold combined with all 5 star reviews on aliex should tell you something.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> All this or one
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the sylie 95 Honda Civic with the custom fast n furious speed kit. I seen something like this for a G note well with some panels missing but still drivable.  I can listen to the DX160 and the H40 while speeding down the road and when I get home play a round of Doom Eternal. Better value for all this!


Yea it really depends on individual.



bystander said:


> TRN VX made qdc vx irrelevant. 500+ units sold combined with all 5 star reviews on aliex should tell you something.


It don't tell me anything at all as I have heard both. One is clearly superior to the other. For entry level IEM, I will take IT00, NM2 or even KB100 over TRN VX all day everyday. Cheers.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 9, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Yea it really depends on individual.
> 
> It don't tell me anything at all as I have heard both. One is clearly superior to the other. For entry level IEM, I will take IT00, NM2 or even KB100 over TRN VX all day everyday. Cheers.


BQEYZ KB100 is a very underrated IEM. Another one that performs way beyond its price.
Very strange as I was just listening to them as you posted this.


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> BQEYZ KB100 is a very underrated IEM. Another one that performs way beyond its price.
> Very strange as I was just listening to them as you posted this.


Yea, very underrated. The KB100 is my top pick under 50 USD. A coincidence.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> It don't tell me anything at all as I have heard both. One is clearly superior to the other. For entry level IEM, I will take IT00, NM2 or even KB100 over TRN VX all day everyday. Cheers.



Yep, everybody knows TRN VX has issues and makes nothing irrelevant. Seem most would still prefer V90 and are disappointed in the VX. Seems like everything released recently is better. FD1, T2+, CCA, BGVP Zero.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Yep, everybody knows TRN VX has issues and makes nothing irrelevant. Seem most would still prefer V90 and are disappointed in the VX. Seems like everything released recently is better. FD1, T2+, CCA, BGVP Zero.


Are there actually anyone that has the bgvp zero? I haven't seen any comments about that one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Would love to have the QDC VX but already got me a VX I will just imagine it is the QDC special edition and call it good.

So I did some initial tip rolling on the X-one and changed out the blue chip to the black one which is supposed to be balanced. So you go from a tolerable vocal rendition to siblance. Apparently the chip modules are to see how much silbilance one can tollerate. The Red ones are the treble enhanced ones and there is no need to try those. Unless you want to punish yourself.  Interesting enough there is no sound at all if you have the chip not installed. I tried it upside down and there is no bass.


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Yep, everybody knows TRN VX has issues and makes nothing irrelevant. Seem most would still prefer V90 and are disappointed in the VX. Seems like everything released recently is better. FD1, T2+, CCA, BGVP Zero.


Yea. At this price point, i will recommend iBasso IT00, all rounder, can't go wrong with it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wonder how the Ibasso IT00 compares to the NF Audio NM2


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2020)

Well I own the IT01S and the NM2 will go toe to toe with it on open listen. With cable enhancements both of these sound amazing but NM2 and the ISN GC4 is special






It doesnt surrpise me the IT00 is a good sounding IEM I havent heard an Ibasso made earphone that sounded bad.


----------



## Owludio (Jul 9, 2020)

Noble M3: Lesson to learn, like it's not been said enough,- that graphs could be deceptive. If I didn't know what is inside, - wouldn't suspect that Tape & M3 are related by using the same technology. The sound signature is similar: V with an emphasis on deep sub-bass and sparkly treble, but the similarity ends there. Out of the box, M3 to me sounds very different. Given, that it's open box, I will never know how many hours these have already, so will comment on the rest after burn-in, in the Noble thread where it belongs. But here, *I needed to clarify my own comment that* *Tape is a "poor mans M3". I was wrong.* This is a different sound signature. It's better, but how much better really depends on sound preference.
I will be back with a brief comparison on this thread when I get incoming BGVP ZERO, which, I suspect - has the same tech inside.
I had low expectations of the "diminishing returns" type of value of this one, especially after @audio123 comment, but I think this is a keeper. Probably the *best fitting universal* in my collection. Better than Orb, Spring Fever, iBasso am05, AS T800. Legacy3 fit is mediocre BTW, at least to my "Custom-universal-friendly" ears, not to mention cringe-inducing DD flex.
The pic is from Amazon, mine looks similar. In NA thread I'm going to compare it to several similarly graphing IEMs including MS4 that strangely enough graphs similar. Shoutout to Crinacle - really good job on that graphing tool. I'm signing up silver for now! Had way too much fun with it for free, will have even more fun with multigraph...


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how the Ibasso IT00 compares to the NF Audio NM2


The NM2 is more analytical and articulate while the IT00 is more musical and organic. 


Owludio said:


> Noble M3: Lesson to learn, like it's not been said enough,- that graphs could be deceptive. If I didn't know what is inside, - wouldn't suspect that Tape & M3 are related by using the same technology. The sound signature is similar: V with an emphasis on deep sub-bass and sparkly treble, but the similarity ends there. Out of the box, M3 to me sounds very different. Given, that it's open box, I will never know how many hours these have already, so will comment on the rest after burn-in, in the Noble thread where it belongs. But here, *I needed to clarify my own comment that* *Tape is a "poor mans M3". I was wrong.* This is a different sound signature. It's better, but how much better really depends on sound preference.
> I will be back with a brief comparison on this thread when I get incoming BGVP ZERO, which, I suspect - has the same tech inside.
> I had low expectations of the "diminishing returns" type of value of this one, especially after @audio123 comment, but I think this is a keeper. Probably the best universal fit in my collection. Better than Orb, Spring Fever, iBasso am05, AS T800. Legacy3 fit is mediocre BTW, at least to my "Custom-universal-friendly" ears, not to mention cringe-inducing DD flex.
> The pic is from Amazon, mine looks similar. In NA thread I'm going to compare it to several similarly graphing IEMs including MS4 that strangely enough graphs similar. Shoutout to Crinacle - really good job on that graphing tool. I'm signing up silver for now! Had way too much fun with it for free, will have even more fun with multigraph...


Glad you like it. Ultimately, you know your preferred sound best. Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think a more better comparison would be the IT00 vs the NA2 probably similar sound sigs.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 9, 2020)

Saw this on Phileweb today...

*OEM manufacturer Nippon specially established its own brand "newspring". The first earphone "NSE1000" of 160,000 yen sticking to wired*
Editorial Department: Yuu Oshino
09 July 2020

Nippon Special Co., Ltd., which operates OEM/ODM, a product of a major sound manufacturer, established its own brand "newspring". As the first model, the NSE1000 wired earphone will be released on July 17. The price is 160,000 yen (excluding tax).



"NSE1000-A" (aluminum alloy)

The company, which has supported the high-end models of major sound manufacturers for 35 years, has developed earphones packed with its technology. JVC Kenwood is the company's main business partner.

Three types of body materials such as aluminum alloy, brass, and German silver are available, and two types of aluminum alloys and brass will be released first. As for German Silver, the company said it would announce it later for the ongoing development of its commitment.



"NSE1000-B" (Brass)

Based on the concept of "conveying the passion of performers, singers, and the craftsmen involved in the production with emotion," he stuck to wired connections based on a copy that said, "Even if the sound is made to fly, the impression cannot be blown away."

The driver is equipped with a dynamic type of 11mm diameter. The cable is detachable with MMCX terminals and uses silver coat 4N OFC Litz wire + ultra-fine 4N OFC Litz wire. The input plug was a stereo mini plug (straight) specification with φ3.5mm non-magnetic 24 gold plating.



"NSE1000-G" (German Silver)

The playback frequency band is 5Hz - 66kHz, and the output sound pressure level is 105 dB/1mW. The impedance is 16 ω and the maximum allowable input is 200 mW. The body mass is about 9.5g for the aluminum alloy model and 17.0g for the brass model. S/M/L size earpiece, carrying case, MMCX reliser are included.

Kinda like if FW10000 and FD01 had a baby. If the FW10000 driver is made with Nippon which would seem plausible to me. Kinda putting 2+2 together but what major partner of JVC would put out a $1,500 earphone than the one responsible for working on the FW10000.


----------



## Owludio (Jul 9, 2020)

audio123 said:


> The NM2 is more analytical and articulate while the IT00 is more musical and organic.
> Glad you like it. Ultimately, you know your preferred sound best. Cheers.


To be clear, *the Fit of M3 is the best*, as for the sound, probably good enough to keep, but I didn't mean that it's the best sounding. As of right now, Rah is the best sounding, but its fit is as bad as it was with ier-z1r. M3 may be best sounding in the designated niche, where it will be replacing Tape...  As for BGVP Zero - any day now. It's been in US for 13 days What?!🤬


----------



## SciOC (Jul 9, 2020)

Ok, so I'll preface this by saying I'm not a huge believer in tips making a big difference in sound.  I believe it has to do a lot more with seal and correct insertion depth.

My go to tips are KZ Starlines.  I own a set of large KZ stars for every set of IEMs I own and generally prefer them to any other tips (stock, spiral dots, spinfits, whirlwinds, foam, etc), even if I need to modify them to fit a nozzle.

I just got a set of two pairs of the sedna XELASTEC tips and wow.  These make fit and insertion automatic.  They cost $20 for two sets on Amazon, so I can't buy a set for every pair, but these are like sticking a geckos feet in your ear canal.  Along with that, isolation and fit is top notch.  These are heads and shoulders above other tips.  Will they make a big difference in sound?  Maybe, maybe not, but they sure do help with fit.

I don't know if it's burn in, me being in a good mood or these tips but the TRN vx is actually sounding decent with them.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted my in-depth written review about HIFIMAN Deva. Comparisons with Alara, Sundara, X5h, 99C and even Verum One in the full review!! Also lots of pairings, insight and notes, for example, you can use that Bluemini BT DAC as a USB DAC if you connect it by cable to something else! Please leave a comment and let me know how you felt about the review, and what you'd like me to do next! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/07/new-day-new-budget-wonder-hifiman-deva.html









My video review about the Lotoo PAW S1 is also live now! I love this tiny DAC / AMP with a lot of power, it has 4.4mm Balanced output, and it also has an EQ! More details in the video review, along with my usual dose of memes, sass, and fun!


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> I think a more better comparison would be the IT00 vs the NA2 probably similar sound sigs.


I haven‘t heard the NM2 yet, but I would guess by the IT00 graph, that the NA2 would sound similar.  So far, it is a really fun, clear, and surprisingly bassy IEM.  I think the timbre of the DD in it is one of it’s strongest assets.  The shell, while nothing fancy, is shaped really ergonomic, for a deep fit if desired, and it seems really robust.  Thanks for the NF Audio recs.  NM2 and IT00 on my list to get later.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Ok, so I'll preface this by saying I'm not a huge believer in tips making a big difference in sound.  I believe it has to do a lot more with seal and correct insertion depth.
> 
> My go to tips are KZ Starlines.  I own a set of large KZ stars for every set of IEMs I own and generally prefer them to any other tips (stock, spiral dots, spinfits, whirlwinds, foam, etc), even if I need to modify them to fit a nozzle.
> 
> ...



i read that they made your IEM sounds louder, is it true? is the fit same with sedna short (they have nozzle length similar with short variant). And i bet they are gripping more to your ear canal, is that comfy? Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

See now it took a bit of trial and error but hey this is how you maximize a sound. Some foams and a good copper cable. Not an expensive one either. This one shown is $27ish. The blue module will stay on these. The other two are unlistenable unfortunately. 

With the proper cable and foams these are sounding pretty good in fact they now sound like what they are priced at. But it took an aftermarket copper cable and some foams from my tip box. Two items that didn't come with the earphones. 

What is strange is why these guys chose to use these gimmicky module chips. Nozzle adaptors like LZ or NX7 is much more effective vs this whole module idea. Unless in their next iteration if they choose to do these modules again actually substantially changes up the tuning. It is a complete fail. I noticed on todays commute ride due to the large vent for bass on these. Isolation is a fail and in fact the bass is almost gone during commute due to external noise. So can't use these for outdoor use. 

The one thing going for these is they do have some good detail to the sonics and has a large stage which sounds proper. In any case these are OK but I doubt these will make it to prime time here on headfi. They look cheap unfortunately. 

This type of look is what you would expect in a sub $100 earphone not so much a $300 plus one. Aesthetics aside they also look a bit boxy when worn in the ears. Comfort is Ok but it looks like you stuffed some marsh mallows in your ears. Lol. 

In any case at least they aren't a fail in the sound department. The catch is you have to use some of your own stuff to get it there.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> i read that they made your IEM sounds louder, is it true? is the fit same with sedna short (they have nozzle length similar with short variant). And i bet they are gripping more to your ear canal, is that comfy? Thanks!


They are fine for comfort, feel a little strange going in because of how tacky they feel.  Takes a bit of getting used to.

I would say they do increase volume because of the seal and isolation they create.  Very interesting feeling...  Like a vacuum, some people will no doubt hate them.  It's sort of a claustrophobic feeling at first....

I don't own the other sedna tips but I think right now they don't have a short variant of these and they'd be more similar to the standard sedna tips.  Rotating them on some pairs they definitely don't fix everything.  I think a short variant would help the thie L3 but for now, the fit with that nozzle still isn't great...  

They'll need to make some different variations, but this material itself is a winner....


----------



## Dsnuts

Just ordered some. Cant wait to try those. They sell em on Amazon by the way for folks that dont know.


----------



## gooeyrich

Does anyone have familiarity/feedback on Pioneer's offerings?


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> See now it took a bit of trial and error but hey this is how you maximize a sound. Some foams and a good copper cable. Not an expensive one either. This one shown is $27ish. The blue module will stay on these. The other two are unlistenable unfortunately.
> 
> With the proper cable and foams these are sounding pretty good in fact they now sound like what they are priced at. But it took an aftermarket copper cable and some foams from my tip box. Two items that didn't come with the earphones.
> 
> ...


I originally thought the module was a swappable crossover or similar to dip switches on other sets.  Unfortunately those FR graph make it clear they are basically just gimmicks.

That's too bad.  It seems like a good idea but really it should offer three totally unique tuning for what it is....


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> They are fine for comfort, feel a little strange going in because of how tacky they feel.  Takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I would say they do increase volume because of the seal and isolation they create.  Very interesting feeling...  Like a vacuum, some people will no doubt hate them.  It's sort of a claustrophobic feeling at first....
> 
> ...




No i mean the xelastec nozzle length is similar with sedna short variant.
The original sedna have longer nozzle neck than the short one. The short sedna equals to spiral dot nozzle neck.

Thanks for detailed impressions. Im going to try later since i love sedna short. But claustrophobic feeling phrase scare me lol


----------



## SciOC

Yeesh, to say DHL is fast is an in understatement.

My 7hz i99 shipped yesterday from Hong Kong and arrived just now before noon in Iowa.

That's ridiculous.  A new record.


----------



## IEMusic

SciOC said:


> Yeesh, to say DHL is fast is an in understatement.
> 
> My 7hz i99 shipped yesterday from Hong Kong and arrived just now before noon in Iowa.
> 
> That's ridiculous.  A new record.


IKR!  I’ve been very impressed with DHL‘s speed of delivery.  I’m excited to know what you think of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Astrotec Phoenix (1 DD + 2 Electrostat) = 860 usd





https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/astrotec-phoenix


----------



## jant71 (Jul 10, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Astrotec Phoenix (1 DD + 2 Electrostat) = 860 usd
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/astrotec-phoenix



Nice but your still a bit behind . Been out for a few months...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/astrotec-impressions-and-discussion-thread.921784/#post-15420621


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Nice but your still a bit behind . Been out for a few months...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/astrotec-impressions-and-discussion-thread.921784/#post-15420621


ouch, thats why I recognized it...guess linsoul is the one that is late lol.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 10, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> ouch, thats why I recognized it...guess linsoul is the one that is late lol.



Yep they cherry pick some things and wait to make sure it will sell. Can't just let it go either. Got to make sure to keep you on your toes as far as your "discovery" game.


----------



## lgcubana

Before you look into your next set of cable upgrades:

I noticed over the past few days that my left ear was experiencing the sensation of pressure build up and a slight loss of hearing

A good flushing, can do more than any pure silver cable can, for detail retrieval


----------



## OpiateSkittles

SciOC said:


> They are fine for comfort, feel a little strange going in because of how tacky they feel.  Takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I would say they do increase volume because of the seal and isolation they create.  Very interesting feeling...  Like a vacuum, some people will no doubt hate them.  It's sort of a claustrophobic feeling at first....
> 
> ...


It looks like they have a smaller bore. Don't know if I'd be able to get them on my FDX1


----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> It looks like they have a smaller bore. Don't know if I'd be able to get them on my FDX1


If the Xelastec tips fit the same as the regular Sedna tips do, they will fit the FDX1.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> If the Xelastec tips fit the same as the regular Sedna tips do, they will fit the FDX1.


I know, I use Sedna shorts, lol. But on Amazon they have the little measurement diagrams. It's hard to tell exactly because of the layout, but it looks like the nozzle is 3.6mm. Azla sedna shorts are 4.5, and regular Sednas are 5.4. The shorts are already a VERY tight fit.


----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> I know, I use Sedna shorts, lol. But on Amazon they have the little measurement diagrams. It's hard to tell exactly because of the layout, but it looks like the nozzle is 3.6mm. Azla sedna shorts are 4.5, and regular Sednas are 5.4. The shorts are already a VERY tight fit.


Well, I can probably let you know first-hand on Sunday.  That’s when my order should arrive.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> Well, I can probably let you know first-hand on Sunday.  That’s when my order should arrive.


Fantastic. I hope they do


----------



## SciOC

lgcubana said:


> Before you look into your next set of cable upgrades:
> 
> I noticed over the past few days that my left ear was experiencing the sensation of pressure build up and a slight loss of hearing
> 
> A good flushing, can do more than any pure silver cable can, for detail retrieval


Congratulations, you've officially "gone too far" into the hobby to ever be saved.  Welcome to obsessive compulsive disorder.....!  The medications are fun!

I just use the drops and clean my ears about weekly rather than doing the full flush which tends to be kind of messy.


----------



## davidcotton

lgcubana said:


> Before you look into your next set of cable upgrades:
> 
> I noticed over the past few days that my left ear was experiencing the sensation of pressure build up and a slight loss of hearing
> 
> A good flushing, can do more than any pure silver cable can, for detail retrieval


I'd be careful with that sort of stuff.  Got an appointment to get my ears done for wax at the audiologist in town in a fortnight. £55.00 for both ears but knowing my luck something would happen if I tried that sort of thing,  In fact a friend mentioned that he'd done something similar and it wasn't the same afterwards.


----------



## dharmasteve

For those in UK and Europe......the iBasso it00 is available for £69.00 at advanced MP3 Players. There are sometimes 10% discount vouchers online. This is a 'no brainer' IEM. Top tuning. IMHO better than any of the IEMs in my 25ish IEM collection. It just sounds soo GOOD.


----------



## superuser1 (Jul 11, 2020)

QDC Blue Dragon
*Pricing: *£12,199


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> For those in UK and Europe......the iBasso it00 is available for £69.00 at advanced MP3 Players. There are sometimes 10% discount vouchers online. This is a 'no brainer' IEM. Top tuning. IMHO better than any of the IEMs in my 25ish IEM collection. It just sounds soo GOOD.


Comparison to the Urbanfun? Especially the bass?


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> For those in UK and Europe......the iBasso it00 is available for £69.00 at advanced MP3 Players. There are sometimes 10% discount vouchers online. This is a 'no brainer' IEM. Top tuning. IMHO better than any of the IEMs in my 25ish IEM collection. It just sounds soo GOOD.



Judging from specs, graphs and pics, it just looks like it's a slightly brighter sounding IT01 with a lesser cable accounting for the lower price. You don't have an IT01, do you?


----------



## chickenmoon

superuser1 said:


> QDC Blue Dragon
> *Pricing: *£12,199


.
They're sure raising the price bar with this one, wondering who buys that kind of stuff. Looks real nice overall but cable connector looks ugly cheap and rather out of place for such a luxury item...


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Comparison to the Urbanfun? Especially the bass?



Bass is good and fairly fast. No bleed at all. The YBF has a little more sub-bass but the quality of the mids and highs on the it00 are better and much more seamless. There is enough bass, and the mid/low bass, is really well defined on the it00 especially using my Spiral Dots. The midrange on the it00 IMHO is to die for. I've just ordered two pairs of Azla Sedna Earfits from Amazon.com Korea, who make it very simple to buy.  Maybe that will make the it00s better still. I'm waiting for someone else to back me and @audio123 up on this IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Bass is good and fairly fast. No bleed at all. The YBF has a little more sub-bass but the quality of the mids and highs on the it00 are better and much more seamless. There is enough bass, and the mid/low bass, is really well defined on the it00 especially using my Spiral Dots. The midrange on the it00 IMHO is to die for. I've just ordered two pairs of Azla Sedna Earfits from Amazon.com Korea, who make it very simple to buy.  Maybe that will make the it00s better still. I'm waiting for someone else to back me and @audio123 up on this IEM.


How is the texture and tightness? Thats the best part of the bass, big quantity while clean.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> Judging from specs, graphs and pics, it just looks like it's a slightly brighter sounding IT01 with a lesser cable accounting for the lower price. You don't have an IT01, do you?


I can't answer that, but @audio123 compares it00 and it01 in his review. Although the cable *looks *run of the mill it is actually very good.  Supplied tips better than usual. I can only speak from listening myself and these sound better than the Blon 03/YBF iss014....... and I idolise both those IEMs. iBasso have, maybe through luck, hit the sweet spot.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> How is the texture and tightness? Thats the best part of the bass, big quantity while clean.


Very tight, very clean bass. It doesn't have, to my ears, that subtle sub-bass of the YBF iss014, but then what IEM does? On every other score it wins over the iss014.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> I can't answer that, but @audio123 compares it00 and it01 in his review. Although the cable *looks *run of the mill it is actually very good.  Supplied tips better than usual. I can only speak from listening myself and these sound better than the Blon 03/YBF iss014....... and I idolise both those IEMs. iBasso have, maybe through luck, hit the sweet spot.



The IT01 is a good earphone with a very pleasing warmish sound signature. I'm sure the the IT00 is good too and judging from graph alone again it should have a bit more presence and perceived clarity over the IT01 but I'd be surprised if it were technically superior as it doesn't make any sense from a business perspective to sell a better product for a cheaper price without retiring the more expensive one. Cable really look and feel premium on the IT01.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> The IT01 is a good earphone with a very pleasing warmish sound signature. I'm sure the the IT00 is good too and judging from graph alone again it should have a bit more presence and perceived clarity over the IT01 but I'd be surprised if it were technically superior as it doesn't make any sense from a business perspective to sell a better product for a cheaper price without retiring the more expensive one. Cable really look and feel premium on the IT01.



It will pan out as some others review these. For their price they are exceptional and have become my Daily Driver. Of course we all have different psychologies driving us so.... I 'think' these are exceptional. Others will validate of denigrate that.


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> The IT01 is a good earphone with a very pleasing warmish sound signature. I'm sure the the IT00 is good too and judging from graph alone again it should have a bit more presence and perceived clarity over the IT01 but I'd be surprised if it were technically superior as it doesn't make any sense from a business perspective to sell a better product for a cheaper price without retiring the more expensive one. Cable really look and feel premium on the IT01.


I personally prefer the sound signature of the IT00 as it is more balanced but I wouldn't say it is technically superior to the IT01. @dharmasteve is spot-on in his impressions/comparisons. I feel the IT00 is a no-brainer. Cheers.


----------



## dabaiyan

superuser1 said:


> QDC Blue Dragon
> *Pricing: *£12,199


From what I gathered after reading some early impressions, it is the VX with lots of jewlery, made for the luxury market not the audiophile market.


----------



## dharmasteve

dabaiyan said:


> From what I gathered after reading some early impressions, it is the VX with lots of jewlery, made for the luxury market not the audiophile market.


Cable looks like a $5.99 KZ cable.


----------



## dabaiyan

dharmasteve said:


> Cable looks like a $5.99 KZ cable.


It's their new cable that costs $1300 lol


----------



## dharmasteve

dabaiyan said:


> It's their new cable that costs $1300 lol


$1300.....Arghhhh. Better to give the money to Water Aid.


----------



## RikudouGoku

"Extra poo violinist"


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> I'm waiting for someone else to back me and @audio123 up on this IEM.


There are a bunch of people wanting to, but are still waiting for availability, in the US at least.


----------



## SaveTheMantaRays

If you own the IT01, do you think you
still need to buy the new IT00?


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> "Extra poo violinist"


Been a long time since I listened to my Donguri Syou Kurenai. Thanks for the reminder.  What a description. 😂


SaveTheMantaRays said:


> If you own the IT01, do you think you
> still need to buy the new IT00?


I think it really depends on if you are satisfied with the IT01 sound. Personally, I prefer the IT00 due to a more balanced sound and there are better vocals. Cheers.


----------



## dharmasteve

SaveTheMantaRays said:


> If you own the IT01, do you think you
> still need to buy the new IT00?


Only if you feel the IEM demon rising in you. If not save your money. They are really good, but only if you've the spare wonga.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> "Extra poo violinist"



“Brown people edition”.

With a 1mm dynamic driver.

Wow, that is just so wrong...sorta like this “annual high sexual price headphone“ from KZ:


----------



## CopperFox

RikudouGoku said:


> "Extra poo violinist"



I just hate it when my violinist doesn't poo enough.


----------



## bystander

I prefer 9D myself but still.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks quite nice...






Queen of Audio Vesper. $69 10mm dynamic + Knowles. Maybe they will be another good value proposition?


----------



## IEMusic

bystander said:


> I prefer 9D myself but still.


Nice IEMs, but I hate that while I’m using them I never know where or when I’m going to be.


----------



## Slater

bystander said:


> I prefer 9D myself but still.



Near the border of what, that’s my question


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Looks quite nice...
> 
> 
> Queen of Audio Vesper. $69 10mm dynamic + Knowles. Maybe they will be another good value proposition?



Real nice looking IEM!

I am a little concerned about the peak at 7k, and whether it will cause sibilance or not. I’ll be interesting to see once it’s in some people’s hands and we have some feedback.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 11, 2020)

the CCA CA16. Eight speakers per ear (7 BA's and 1 DD). I was expecting these to be an upgrade soundwise to the CCA C12. I really enjoy the C12, with the caveat that they are a bit thin sounding and the spike in the treble, but not as hot as say the NX7 or any of the **** brands.What I got was a completely different tuning. These are mids forward, bass elevated, so as instead of getting a thickening of the analytical sound of the C12, we got a warm, thick noted mid forward sound with polite treble that still offers above average detail retrieval, but it's second fiddle to the mids and bass. The C12 is much more balanced, and in turn, gives you that analytical sound that really kicks out the details and beautifully intricate and fast bass with extended and splashy treble. the CA16 is more musical, less analytical, thicker, fuller, and bassier. Hip hop and electronic music sounds pretty awesome, and guitars really are upfront and edgy with lots of attack. Timbre is very good, but not great. note weight is above average, so piano sounds weighty and strong, but decay is short lived, due to the laid back treble. The overall sound is big and heavy. Stage is taller than wider, as the soundstage of the C12 is wider, but the CA16 are deeper. This might just be because the mids are so forward. Anyways, not exactly my preferred sound signature, but still not a bad earphone for $80.00, but there's some crazy competition in that price range, including the *BGVP ZERO, *which I ordered yesterday and expect in the coming days. Hopefully they stack up well with these, and the other IEM's in my arsenal. Otherwise, i'll just keep looking. Highly Recommended for mids lovers. Btw, the sound tube is much thinner than the C12, so getting tips to fit was a chore. I finally ended up getting some new Spiral Dots, and they fit just about right.


----------



## Gee Simpson

SaveTheMantaRays said:


> If you own the IT01, do you think you
> still need to buy the new IT00?



Yes, definitely!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

so does ordering from Penon directly take the same amount of time shippingwise that it does from ALiexpress?


----------



## thesheik137

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> so does ordering from Penon directly take the same amount of time shippingwise that it does from ALiexpress?


I have found Penon standard shipping to be generally a bit faster than Aliexpress standard shipping since they ship from HK. A lot of their items can be ordered with express dhl service for +$10, which is sometimes free for more expensive items. It was also a nice suprise that the Penon Orb was shipped express for free, but I'm assuming that was because it's their own product.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> so does ordering from Penon directly take the same amount of time shippingwise that it does from ALiexpress?


My experience has been yes, or faster.  Also generally no sales tax ...  So ordering direct from penon rather than their Ali site makes sense given their reputation.  There are other companies that I'll only order with a middleman like Amazon or Ali between, but Penon has earned my trust.


----------



## RikudouGoku

7HZ i88 ( 10mm "PAR" Diaphragm single DD) = 250 usd



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001230383170.html


It is on sale on a banned store for 200 usd though..dont know what to think about a very new iem getting such a big discount on a sale that isnt a big sale.


----------



## Kumonomukou

RikudouGoku said:


> 7HZ i88 ( 10mm "PAR" Diaphragm single DD) = 250 usd
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001230383170.html
> 
> ...



Keep in mind this is I88 that released very recently. They do share similar shells as the highly praised I99, but few people really got their hands on it, and we don't know how they sound just yet. 

7Hz is getting more recognition by weeks. They might never crack the sub-50 hype zone, but This is a company actually paying attention to details of their products, like any other real brands do.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

@IEMusic 

Read on MTM that the XELASTEC is "suitable for 4mm-5.5mm nozzles". I'm scared to bust out the tape measure for the FDX1.


----------



## SciOC

Kumonomukou said:


> Keep in mind this is I88 that released very recently. They do share similar shells as the highly praised I99, but few people really got their hands on it, and we don't know how they sound just yet.
> 
> 7Hz is getting more recognition by weeks. They might never crack the sub-50 hype zone, but This is a company actually paying attention to details of their products, like any other real brands do.


The i99 is $100 off on the same seller....

I just got the i99 and am burning it in, so far it sounds really nice and had deeeeeeeep bass.  The selling point of the i99 is obvious, a 13.8.mm double sided electrocoated bery.  The i88 is a 10mm PAR DD.  The selling point of the i88 are, ummmm, less obvious.....  Looks more reference tuned.   But going to be a hard sell until there are reviews.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> The i99 is $100 off on the same seller....
> 
> I just got the i99 and am burning it in, so far it sounds really nice and had deeeeeeeep bass.  The selling point of the i99 is obvious, a 13.8.mm double sided electrocoated bery.  The i88 is a 10mm PAR DD.  The selling point of the i88 are, ummmm, less obvious.....  Looks more reference tuned.   But going to be a hard sell until there are reviews.


Wonder how the i99 compares to the urbanfun though.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how the i99 compares to the urbanfun though.


The ybf isso14?

The i99 goes a level deeper.  I'll directly compare them when I've got my i99 totally burned in, but the depth, texture and bass response of the i99 is at the highest level of IEMs. The legend X is the only other pair I've heard to have this kind of bass depth and detail.  There are notes being produced that you just can't even really detect on other pairs.  

Overwhelming?  Some will describe it that way, Yes.  Does it "add" bass?  Debatable.  This is definitely a basshead set.  It sounds good all around which is great, but it's definitely a bass cannon.  

I'd call it a direct upgrade of the urbanfun with the concept of diminishing returns on full display.  Yes, it's better, but 8 times the cost of the UF....


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> The ybf isso14?
> 
> The i99 goes a level deeper.  I'll directly compare them when I've got my i99 totally burned in, but the depth, texture and bass response of the i99 is at the highest level of IEMs. The legend X is the only other pair I've heard to have this kind of bass depth and detail.  There are notes being produced that you just can't even really detect on other pairs.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. So it also got a lot of bass quantity while still being tight, fast, textured so it stays clean?


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds interesting. So it also got a lot of bass quantity while still being tight, fast, textured so it stays clean?


So far so good, not nearly burned in yet....   Nice balance in the bass between punchy and thick.  Slightly on the thicker side but still well controlled.


----------



## IEMusic (Jul 12, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> @IEMusic
> 
> Read on MTM that the XELASTEC is "suitable for 4mm-5.5mm nozzles". I'm scared to bust out the tape measure for the FDX1.


The Xelastec tips fit the FDX1 perfectly!





Edit: It MAY be wise to order one size smaller than usual.  While it measures the same as other Sedna tips, because they are so tacky, it seems like a tighter fit initially.

More information:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/post-15734996


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> The Xelastec tips fit the FDX1 perfectly!


Please go through and see what iems DONT fit with the Xelastec.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Please go through and see what iems DONT fit with the Xelastec.


Now that sounds like lots of fun!  But I don’t deserve to have so much of it all to myself.

It really seems that the Xelastec tips will fit any IEM that the regular Sedna tips do.


----------



## IEMusic

SciOC said:


> So far so good, not nearly burned in yet....   Nice balance in the bass between punchy and thick.  Slightly on the thicker side but still well controlled.


I’m glad they’re working out for you.  Hopefully the best bass head IEM for you w/o having to buy the EE LX, and of course other the L9, since you have the L3 already.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Now that sounds like lots of fun!  But I don’t deserve to have so much of it all to myself.
> 
> It really seems that the Xelastec tips will fit any IEM that the regular Sedna tips do.


That sounds good.

...well if I do get them I probably order something else too, to justify the shipping cost lol (from amazon japan).
But right now I am worried about the lifespan of the heat deformation and "sticky" properties of it.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> ...well if I do get them I probably order something else too, to justify the shipping cost lol (from amazon japan).
> But right now I am worried about the lifespan of the heat deformation and "sticky" properties of it.


Well, if there is a problem with them, we’ll share the information.   As many people mentioned, everything does stick to them, so they will require frequent cleaning.  Yeah, in your shoes, I would wait for a larger order also.


----------



## TheVortex

Anyone here have the BGVP Zero?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheVortex said:


> Anyone here have the BGVP Zero?



No. It's on order. probably a week and a half to two weeks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Just got the AZLA SednaEarFit Xelastec ear tips, and they are quite interesting. I think they follow some of the other comments about them, and for my experience, not so much for others. First things first...the BASS. It elevates the bass, and thickens the soup. These take the JVC Spiral Dots and bring it to up a notch. I think the Spiral dots provide more resolving bass, while elevating it a notch, where the AZLA's bring the bass up so it thickened the sound. Makes the note presentation warmer. It also brings the treble down, so if you have a bright leaning earphone that you might like, but the highs are a bit too bright or grating for you, then these are your home run dream tips. They really took the edge off the NX7's and the C12's. Also thickened up the thinner note presentation of the C12, but lessened the bass resolution just a tad. Not really that bad, but just enough where it's noticeable. The best way to explain it is that the midbass kind of overtakes the sub bass and removes a little bit of the punchiness of the bass you might have without them. But it's the midbass boost that thickens things up, and yes, i think it makes the music a little bit louder, but i attribute that to the tacky fit. These things STICK to your outer ear canals! You gotta tug to get them out lol I think that extra tight seal makes the music more focused in your ear, with little sound loss, so it sounds louder. 

So with my brighter IEM's, these really improved the sound and gave it a warmer full bodied sound. Some of them, like the CL2, FW01, and the CA16, it just didn't work. Same with the Senns. All these phones already have nice strong bass, so with the AZLA's, they got too dark and warm, and the treble extention was affected, making for too unpleasant a listen. with too much bass and too little treble. In my opinion, these are excellent tips for someone who has earphones that might be too bright, analytical, thin sounding, or lacking a bit of bass, and these will provide a nice boost in the bass department while making those harsher, peakier earphones a bit more tolerable to listen to. Interestingly enough, they really worked well with the Moondrops for some reason. Both the KXXS and the Crescents really sounded louder and forward with these, so these two were the exception to the rule. I don't know why? Maybe it's the way Moondrop tunes their drivers? So I settled on the C12 and KXXS for where these will stay. You only get two pairs of tips for $20.00, but how they changed the sound of my C12, they are worth every penny. 

CHEERS!!


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Just got the AZLA SednaEarFit Xelastec ear tips, and they are quite interesting. I think they follow some of the other comments about them, and for my experience, not so much for others. First things first...the BASS. It elevates the bass, and thickens the soup. These take the JVC Spiral Dots and bring it to up a notch. I think the Spiral dots provide more resolving bass, while elevating it a notch, where the AZLA's bring the bass up so it thickened the sound. Makes the note presentation warmer. It also brings the treble down, so if you have a bright leaning earphone that you might like, but the highs are a bit too bright or grating for you, then these are your home run dream tips. They really took the edge off the NX7's and the C12's. Also thickened up the thinner note presentation of the C12, but lessened the bass resolution just a tad. Not really that bad, but just enough where it's noticeable. The best way to explain it is that the midbass kind of overtakes the sub bass and removes a little bit of the punchiness of the bass you might have without them. But it's the midbass boost that thickens things up, and yes, i think it makes the music a little bit louder, but i attribute that to the tacky fit. These things STICK to your outer ear canals! You gotta tug to get them out lol I think that extra tight seal makes the music more focused in your ear, with little sound loss, so it sounds louder.
> 
> So with my brighter IEM's, these really improved the sound and gave it a warmer full bodied sound. Some of them, like the CL2, FW01, and the CA16, it just didn't work. Same with the Senns. All these phones already have nice strong bass, so with the AZLA's, they got too dark and warm, and the treble extention was affected, making for too unpleasant a listen. with too much bass and too little treble. In my opinion, these are excellent tips for someone who has earphones that might be too bright, analytical, thin sounding, or lacking a bit of bass, and these will provide a nice boost in the bass department while making those harsher, peakier earphones a bit more tolerable to listen to. Interestingly enough, they really worked well with the Moondrops for some reason. Both the KXXS and the Crescents really sounded louder and forward with these, so these two were the exception to the rule. I don't know why? Maybe it's the way Moondrop tunes their drivers? So I settled on the C12 and KXXS for where these will stay. You only get two pairs of tips for $20.00, but how they changed the sound of my C12, they are worth every penny.
> 
> CHEERS!!


One thing I did note is they're a definite improvement from my starlines for the extremely bright TRN VX....  I think you may be on to something.

On further listening, I prefer my star lines on many pairs still, but difficult fitting pairs or bright pairs benefit with these for sure.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SciOC said:


> One thing I did note is they're a definite improvement from my starlines for the extremely bright TRN VX....  I think you may be on to something.
> 
> On further listening, I prefer my star lines on many pairs still, but difficult fitting pairs or bright pairs benefit with these for sure.


i hear ya. i prefer the spiral dots for most of my sets, but the bright sets, these work amazingly well. oh and yes, for those hard to fit nozzles, these will work too. great observations.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2020)

I ordered 3 sets of the Xelastecs. Cant wait to try em out. Should have them tomorrow. Seems to be the tip to buy now a days.

Tin T2 plus. These sounds very good. Even better with this cable GS849 for folks that want to read up about the cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949. I did a review on both actually. So I thought might as well attach the cable to the T2 plus. The T2 plus goes from a very good sounding set to something extreme with this cable. Larger wider deeper stage. It adds meat to them bones. I don't actually recommend buying a $189 cable for a $50 earphone but hey if you have the means. Why not!
This is my take on the T2 plus. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-plus.24452/reviews#item-review-23950


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I ordered 3 sets of the Xelastecs. Cant wait to try em out. Should have them tomorrow. Seems to be the tip to buy now a days.
> 
> Tin T2 plus. These sounds very good. Even better with this cable GS849 for folks that want to read up about the cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949. I did a review on both actually. So I thought might as well attach the cable to the T2 plus. The T2 plus goes from a very good sounding set to something extreme with this cable. Larger wider deeper stage. It adds meat to them bones. I don't actually recommend buying a $189 cable for a $50 earphone but hey if you have the means. Why not!
> This is my take on the T2 plus. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-plus.24452/reviews#item-review-23950



after reading your review, the AZLA's seem to be a perfect candidate for the T2 plus, though the midbass might thicken up the sound a bit more than you'd like, it should tame those highs? it might make that balanced sound a bit warm.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> I ordered 3 sets of the Xelastecs. Cant wait to try em out. Should have them tomorrow. Seems to be the tip to buy now a days.
> 
> Tin T2 plus. These sounds very good. Even better with this cable GS849 for folks that want to read up about the cable. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#item-review-23949. I did a review on both actually. So I thought might as well attach the cable to the T2 plus. The T2 plus goes from a very good sounding set to something extreme with this cable. Larger wider deeper stage. It adds meat to them bones. I don't actually recommend buying a $189 cable for a $50 earphone but hey if you have the means. Why not!
> This is my take on the T2 plus. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-plus.24452/reviews#item-review-23950



yup.. one of the best sounding IEM for my taste, bar none


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> after reading your review, the AZLA's seem to be a perfect candidate for the T2 plus, though the midbass might thicken up the sound a bit more than you'd like, it should tame those highs? it might make that balanced sound a bit warm.



I will try out them tips once I get em tomorrow. It is a good package out of the box. I didn't have to resort to all sorts of different tips and cables and such right away like I usually do. I have a feeling the T2 plus will be fairly popular. I like it way better than the original T2.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> I will try out them tips once I get em tomorrow. It is a good package out of the box. I didn't have to resort to all sorts of different tips and cables and such right away like I usually do. I have a feeling the T2 plus will be fairly popular. I like it way better than the original T2.


I think it’s very different from the T2, and that it’s a lot closer to the T4.  While I think I still like the T4 a little more, the technical abilities of the T2 Plus seem to match those of the T4 very well.  At this point, with the large price difference, I can’t justify recommending the T4 to anybody any more.  Plus, the build quality of the T2 Plus is a LOT better, though the fit is a bit finicky for me personally.

I’m curious to find out your opinions on the Xelastec tips, sound wise.   I find that the material used seems to increase reverberations, particularly in the mid bass and the treble.  There is added warmth, but the treble becomes more “wet” sounding, which I perceive as more bright.  Others have remarked that the Xelastec tips tames the treble for them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CCA C12 + AZLA tips + Tri 16core pure copper cable + Mont Blanc amp = delicious bass and thumping sub bass and stellar soundstage!!! WOW!!

It's hanging right there with a $500 RHA CL2 IEM, FOOK!


----------



## kamifipy

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Just got the AZLA SednaEarFit Xelastec ear tips, and they are quite interesting. I think they follow some of the other comments about them, and for my experience, not so much for others. First things first...the BASS. It elevates the bass, and thickens the soup. These take the JVC Spiral Dots and bring it to up a notch. I think the Spiral dots provide more resolving bass, while elevating it a notch, where the AZLA's bring the bass up so it thickened the sound. Makes the note presentation warmer. It also brings the treble down, so if you have a bright leaning earphone that you might like, but the highs are a bit too bright or grating for you, then these are your home run dream tips. They really took the edge off the NX7's and the C12's. Also thickened up the thinner note presentation of the C12, but lessened the bass resolution just a tad. Not really that bad, but just enough where it's noticeable. The best way to explain it is that the midbass kind of overtakes the sub bass and removes a little bit of the punchiness of the bass you might have without them. But it's the midbass boost that thickens things up, and yes, i think it makes the music a little bit louder, but i attribute that to the tacky fit. These things STICK to your outer ear canals! You gotta tug to get them out lol I think that extra tight seal makes the music more focused in your ear, with little sound loss, so it sounds louder.
> 
> So with my brighter IEM's, these really improved the sound and gave it a warmer full bodied sound. Some of them, like the CL2, FW01, and the CA16, it just didn't work. Same with the Senns. All these phones already have nice strong bass, so with the AZLA's, they got too dark and warm, and the treble extention was affected, making for too unpleasant a listen. with too much bass and too little treble. In my opinion, these are excellent tips for someone who has earphones that might be too bright, analytical, thin sounding, or lacking a bit of bass, and these will provide a nice boost in the bass department while making those harsher, peakier earphones a bit more tolerable to listen to. Interestingly enough, they really worked well with the Moondrops for some reason. Both the KXXS and the Crescents really sounded louder and forward with these, so these two were the exception to the rule. I don't know why? Maybe it's the way Moondrop tunes their drivers? So I settled on the C12 and KXXS for where these will stay. You only get two pairs of tips for $20.00, but how they changed the sound of my C12, they are worth every penny.
> 
> CHEERS!!




hi  FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

how would you compare in term of comfort and isolation vs jvc sprial dot ++


----------



## Dsnuts

Now that my write up is done on the T2 plus. I am trying out some cables and tips. T2 plus sounds markedly better and much higher end with aftermarket cables. I threw on my moondrop foams which does a great job smoothing out some upper treble frequencies. 

For the $50 or so the T2 plus is a great little IEM. If your willing to experiment with some cables and tip rolling even better.


----------



## audio123

Probably will get my Xelastec from Amazon JP this week, can't wait to test it.


----------



## Dsnuts

So there seems to be a new sale on aliexpress including niceHCK. $47 for the Tin T2 plus. Their cables are cheaper than I have seen even during 11.11 sales. Must be slow going to have a unannounced sale. But have at it. There seems to be a 2 day sales event.


----------



## feverfive

^^^^ I can tell I've been away form the hobby (until very recently) for the better part of 5 years because I have yet to take the plunge and order from aliexpress.  All I have is anecdotes from friends IRL here in the U.S. who have had issues buying from there; everything from "can't use PayPal" (what?!?!?!?  no way I'm paying any other way) to "order one thing, receive something entirely different" (which I have to believe is just one-off bad luck). 

In any event, it sure seems that in this day & age, if you are into the personal (especially portable) audio hobby, aliexpress is becoming something of a necessity if one wants to actually have access to a bunch of stuff.


----------



## davidcotton

feverfive said:


> ^^^^ I can tell I've been away form the hobby (until very recently) for the better part of 5 years because I have yet to take the plunge and order from aliexpress.  All I have is anecdotes from friends IRL here in the U.S. who have had issues buying from there; everything from "can't use PayPal" (what?!?!?!?  no way I'm paying any other way) to "order one thing, receive something entirely different" (which I have to believe is just one-off bad luck).
> 
> In any event, it sure seems that in this day & age, if you are into the personal (especially portable) audio hobby, aliexpress is becoming something of a necessity if one wants to actually have access to a bunch of stuff.


Penon, Linsoul and linsoul on amazon are other options.


----------



## feverfive

davidcotton said:


> Penon, Linsoul and linsoul on amazon are other options.


Yep, just a little over a week ago I ordered a DUNU modular IEM cable direct from Linsoul.  Based on my lack of recent experience, I did so based on lack of seeing negativity towards that vendor more than anything else.  Also, they accept PayPal.  Sellers who won't take PayPal bring to mind "send via Western Union moneygram, trust me!!!" of the early 2000's, hahahaha.


----------



## assassin10000

davidcotton said:


> Penon, Linsoul and linsoul on amazon are other options.



And shenzenaudio.com (also sell on amazon).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kamifipy said:


> hi  FreeWheelinAudioLuv2
> 
> how would you compare in term of comfort and isolation vs jvc sprial dot ++


Yes. Isolation is superior to the SD's because the tack makes all the different. it provides almost a vacuum seal in your outer ear canal. the spiral dots won't and can't accomplish that. personally though, i prefer the comfort of the spiral dots, because i think soundwise they are a bit more refined, and that air tight seal and tack from the AZLA's does take some getting used to, but isolation wise? no contest. AZLA's win hands down.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> So there seems to be a new sale on aliexpress including niceHCK. $47 for the Tin T2 plus. Their cables are cheaper than I have seen even during 11.11 sales. Must be slow going to have a unannounced sale. But have at it. There seems to be a 2 day sales event.



Thanks for the headsup, just browsed Aliexpress, and the sale prices this round (in general) for IEMs and earbuds don't seem to be as good as the Aliexpress sale that just passed during end june, not sure about cables. They have a lot of these smaller sales sprinkled throughout the year, but I am looking forward to their big 11/11 and black friday sales, generally the best prices seem to be then.


----------



## IEMusic

it seems


baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup, just browsed Aliexpress, and the sale prices this round (in general) for IEMs and earbuds don't seem to be as good as the Aliexpress sale that just passed during end june, not sure about cables. They have a lot of these smaller sales sprinkled throughout the year, but I am looking forward to their big 11/11 and black friday sales, generally the best prices seem to be then.


I think I’m gonna get a bunch of NICEHCK cables, since the discounts are quite significant this sale.


----------



## Dsnuts

Cables on NiceHCK are at a good sales prices right now. 

Essential cable buys. C-16,, S-16 and Oalloy if you can afford it. 

So I got my Azla tips today. I will be trying out these tips on everything. So far so good. Scary how much they seal in your ears. The closest tips that come close to this is the old Sony MH1C tips dont know if you guys know what that phone is. While the grip on them tips was not as much as the Xelastecs. It had a similar effect. I remember guys would buy up that phone just to get them tips. Wish Sony would make them separately and sell them. So far I am very impressed with these things. It does enhance isolation due to how good it seals in the ear.  

These seem to be the talk of the threads right now. Every earphone thread someone is posting about them.. These seems to be the next big thing tip wise. I can see Azla making more different shapes of these and expanding on these. I bet everyone with earphones are buying these things with good reason. These are the first real substantial tips that has come out since the original Spiral dots. They do fit a little big in the ear so if your used to using large you might think about ML tips. 

At $19 for a set of 2. These are most definitely worth getting a set for your earphones. If anything you might get a good seal for once and find out your earphone you been using all this time actually has bass. Lol. They sound good. You have to get used to how much they stick inside your ear but once in your golden. They seem to make everything sound a bit fuller more dimensional due to that seal. Bass will come out in full force that is for certain. I havent tried them on too many phones yet to figure out what it is doing with treble but I just cant get over how well it seals. These will be as close to custom tips as your gonna get in universal format. Highly recommended for certain.


----------



## Dsnuts

One word of caution I have for new buyers of the Xelastecs. While they are being splashed about on the threads and various audio forums. These are just one set of tips that have certain properties. 

Upon trying out more earphones. Some earphones will not sound right using these. So they are not perfect for every earphone. Due to various designs/ nozzle size and sound signatures. The Xelastecs will vary in how they affect a sound signature. Are they worth buying.? Absolutely but so are the standard Azla Sendafit lights. A set of symbio W and Spiral dots, Moon drop foams. These tips I consider absolute necessities for the enthusiast with a collection of phones. 

Having a variety is key especially when you own more than a few earphones like many of you guys do. Xelastics will pick n choose which earphone it wants to play nice with. Unfortunately it is not universal in how effective it is. 

I tried them on my TSMR-6 and sonics sounded thin with brittle sounding treble which is not how they sound. So this showed me that much like all tips. One type of tip does not have a universal effect equally for all earphones. 

If it works, it works extremely well with whatever earphone it is attached to but if it doesn't you will hear something different than what your used to. I would definitely get a few sets just to have and try out with your various earphones. Cus you never know if they will work well with your favorites. But I do notice slight variances on how they sound with different earphones so while these may look like a ground breaking new tip that is a must have. There is no guarantee they will mesh well with whatever earphone you plan on using them with.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i agree with DS. the tips work for some sets but not with others. i think i covered that in my review as well. So we are hearing things in a similar way. same with another member (i believe IEM). so yeah, might sound good on one set, but not quite so good on another, so have a variety of tips at your disposal.


----------



## assassin10000

Dsnuts said:


> One word of caution I have for new buyers of the Xelastecs. While they are being splashed about on the threads and various audio forums. These are just one set of tips that have certain properties.
> 
> Upon trying out more earphones. Some earphones will not sound right using these. So they are not perfect for every earphone. Due to various designs/ nozzle size and sound signatures. The Xelastecs will vary in how they affect a sound signature. Are they worth buying.? Absolutely but so are the standard Azla Sendafit lights. A set of symbio W and Spiral dots, Moon drop foams. These tips I consider absolute necessities for the enthusiast with a collection of phones.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Not just the tips themselves but your ear anatomy and preferences play a role in tip selection. 


Speaking of, have you tried the TS400 foams off AE yet? They are ball shaped like the comply comfort series but use the foam you liked from the other foam AE tips. They have 4.9mm and 6.5mm bore sizes available now in S/M/L. (It used to be available as 4.9mm and mediums only.)


----------



## superuser1

assassin10000 said:


> Agreed. Not just the tips themselves but your ear anatomy and preferences play a role in tip selection.
> 
> 
> Speaking of, have you tried the TS400 foams off AE yet? They are ball shaped like the comply comfort series but use the foam you liked from the other foam AE tips. They have 4.9mm and 6.5mm bore sizes available now in S/M/L. (It used to be available as 4.9mm and mediums only.)


I have tried them and they work very well for some iems.


----------



## audio123

Tried the Xelastec on some IEMs. My general impression is a slight improvement in bass tightness, midrange is more forward, treble is a touch crispier. Soundstage has better depth and width is alright.


----------



## davidcotton

My main issue with tips is that my right ear has this narrow twisty bit right at the start which generally stops the iem from sealing.  The only tip that I find that seals with any decent regularity is spinfits.  Would these new xelastec help in that regard or not make any difference?  Would prefer universals to custom, but if the universal doesn't fit then there isn't much point.


----------



## Slater

davidcotton said:


> My main issue with tips is that my right ear has this narrow twisty bit right at the start which generally stops the iem from sealing.  The only tip that I find that seals with any decent regularity is spinfits.  Would these new xelastec help in that regard or not make any difference?  Would prefer universals to custom, but if the universal doesn't fit then there isn't much point.



Have you ever considered custom eartips?


----------



## assassin10000

davidcotton said:


> My main issue with tips is that my right ear has this narrow twisty bit right at the start which generally stops the iem from sealing.  The only tip that I find that seals with any decent regularity is spinfits.  Would these new xelastec help in that regard or not make any difference?  Would prefer universals to custom, but if the universal doesn't fit then there isn't much point.



They could. Since they soften and form with heat like foam tips.

Have you tried filling a silicone tip with sugru to form it to your ear canal? I haven't but someone in the best tips thread has.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/post-15463927


----------



## audio123

davidcotton said:


> My main issue with tips is that my right ear has this narrow twisty bit right at the start which generally stops the iem from sealing.  The only tip that I find that seals with any decent regularity is spinfits.  Would these new xelastec help in that regard or not make any difference?  Would prefer universals to custom, but if the universal doesn't fit then there isn't much point.


The new Xelastec definitely won't help. Spinfit has the advantage over other tips for the situation you described with its 360 degree rotation.


----------



## davidcotton

Slater said:


> Have you ever considered custom eartips?




Considered, tried, and lost. Had a set from custom art that were working quite well until one went walkabout.  Customs and I until recently don't get on and in the current covid situation am a bit loath to get trapped in the endless refit scenario right now.  Do have a set of .stl files from Custom Art that I can use as and when.


----------



## baskingshark

Very interesting stuff, Jade Audio (Fiio's subbrand) is launching a beryllium DD at $29.99.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jad...-be-avaliable-on-amazon-just-29-99usd.937396/

It looks similar in shell to the Jade Audio EA3 and the Fiio FD1. I wonder how different it is in tuning from their new beryllium single DD Fiio FD1, which so far has polarizing reviews. $29.99 is the cheapest I've seen a so called beryllium DD set go for, though whether it is a marketing gimick is another story (previous cheapest beryllium DD was the Moondrop SSR if I'm not mistaken, which is now off shelves due to a "QC issue with cable"). The Urbanfun YBF was originally $39 USD when it first launched, but now it is $69 USD, though the Urbanfun has good reviews for sound, but seems inconsistent with QC (or even driver type, some folks report getting a "noble metal" driver instead of beryllium drivers).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Very interesting stuff, Jade Audio (Fiio's subbrand) is launching a beryllium DD at $29.99.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jad...-be-avaliable-on-amazon-just-29-99usd.937396/
> 
> It looks similar in shell to the Jade Audio EA3 and the Fiio FD1. I wonder how different it is in tuning from their new beryllium single DD Fiio FD1, which so far has polarizing reviews. $29.99 is the cheapest I've seen a so called beryllium DD set go for, though whether it is a marketing gimick is another story (previous cheapest beryllium DD was the Moondrop SSR if I'm not mistaken, which is now off shelves due to a "QC issue with cable"). The Urbanfun YBF was originally $39 USD when it first launched, but now it is $69 USD, though the Urbanfun has good reviews for sound, but seems inconsistent with QC (or even driver type, some folks report getting a "noble metal" driver instead of beryllium drivers).


Actually the very old (and my first chi-fi) Xiaomi Piston 2 had a beryllium driver and It sold for around 20 usd: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-xiaomi-pistons-thread-2-0.735775/


----------



## zenki

SSR got a new competition from EA1.
How many more BPD DD we gonna get after this?


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> $29.99 is the cheapest I've seen a so called beryllium DD set go for, though whether it is a marketing gimick is another story (previous cheapest beryllium DD was the Moondrop SSR if I'm not mistaken, which is now off shelves due to a "QC issue with cable").



The Cambridge Audio SE1 beryllium earphones were on sale for $20 on Amazon USA in February this year. They have good sound quality, have a fixed cable, and the oddity of putting the mic and button at the cable Y-split.


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> The Cambridge Audio SE1 beryllium earphones were on sale for $20 on Amazon USA in February this year. They have good sound quality, have a fixed cable, and the oddity of putting the mic and button at the cable Y-split.


oh yeah forgot about that one, but it was sold for 60 usd and the 20 usd price was heavily discounted so does that still count?


----------



## baskingshark

nraymond said:


> The Cambridge Audio SE1 beryllium earphones were on sale for $20 on Amazon USA in February this year. They have good sound quality, have a fixed cable, and the oddity of putting the mic and button at the cable Y-split.



Yeah thanks for the reminder. I had the Cambridge Audio SE1 previously but gave it away. It wasn't $20 originally though, that was some one off firesale pricing to clear stock. As @RikudouGoku says I think originally it was north of $60. But it was quite a nice set in sound quality, I wouldn't have bought it at full pricing, though $20 is a steal.

I think @lgcubana is gonna get the Jade Audio EA1 and he already has the Fiio FD1. Thanks for taking one for the team, respect!! Look forward to your impressions and comparisons. If the EA1 can hit near the same sound quality as the FD1 for less than half the price, I think it might be a new yardstick for beryllium DD sets at an affordable price.


----------



## jant71

Urbanfun has a cheaper beryllium...


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Urbanfun has a cheaper beryllium...









When were these released? Are you sure they are beryllium and not "noble metal"?


----------



## nraymond

Anyone have thoughts on the BGVP Zero (single EST driver)? Haven’t found any reviews yet...


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the BGVP Zero (single EST driver)? Haven’t found any reviews yet...


It is not an est driver.


----------



## zenki

If EA1 actually has a decent tuning then...
This means war


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> It is not an est driver.



The Zero has a low-voltage electrostatic driver. My understanding (perhaps mistaken) was that EST is a short-hand for electrostatic. Is that not the case?


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> It is not an est driver.


Well, Neither are the sonion ESTs, so there's that.... They're all electrets or magnetostats.  I'd assume it's similar to the shuoer singer.


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> The Zero has a low-voltage electrostatic driver. My understanding (perhaps mistaken) was that EST is a short-hand for electrostatic. Is that not the case?





SciOC said:


> Well, Neither are the sonion ESTs, so there's that.... They're all electrets or magnetostats.  I'd assume it's similar to the shuoer singer.


The sonion ESTs actually has an energizer connected to it 




While the Zero, Shuoer Tape/singer does not. So i assume that all 3 of them use a magnetostat/electret. (the Tape and the singer is confirmed to be using a magnetostat by: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/)


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The sonion ESTs actually has an energizer connected to it
> 
> 
> While the Zero, Shuoer Tape/singer does not. So i assume that all 3 of them use a magnetostat/electret. (the Tape and the singer is confirmed to be using a magnetostat by: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/)


The sonion EST is still an electret design.  I thought it was a "real" electrostatic until it was pointed out to me that it says electret right on the official spec sheet.

It basically killed my interest in them in a heartbeat....


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> The sonion EST is still an electret design.  I thought it was a "real" electrostatic until it was pointed out to me that it says electret right on the official spec sheet.
> 
> It basically killed my interest in them in a heartbeat....


Then I wonder what the difference between the Sonion EST and the Magnetostats in the Tape is...


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> When were these released? Are you sure they are beryllium and not "noble metal"?



Roughly 2-3 years ago

And yes, they are beryllium.

Originally, the “Urbanfun Hifi” was released as a single hybrid, with a beryllium dynamic + BA.

Then they released an “Urbanfun colorful” version, which was a beryllium dynamic only.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> When were these released? Are you sure they are beryllium and not "noble metal"?


Noble metals won't do anything good for the DD membrane, they are heavy and relatively soft,  while what is needed is light and rigid.

Beryllium and carbon (be it graphene-like, carbon nanotubes or diamond-like (DLC)) are the best materials.

BUT the implementation is everything: if some Be or carbon in any form just sprinkled over the membrane, it will only help some marketing (for those gullible), nothing else.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Noble metals won't do anything good for the DD membrane, they are heavy and relatively soft,  while what is needed is light and rigid.
> 
> Beryllium and carbon (be it graphene-like, carbon nanotubes or diamond-like (DLC)) are the best materials.
> 
> BUT the implementation is everything: if some Be or carbon in any form just sprinkled over the membrane, it will only help some marketing (for those gullible), nothing else.


The noble metal thing was a joke on the fact that you dont know if you get the beryllium version or what they call "noble metal" (aluminum-magnesium alloy) with the ISS014


----------



## audio123

SciOC said:


> The sonion EST is still an electret design.  I thought it was a "real" electrostatic until it was pointed out to me that it says electret right on the official spec sheet.
> 
> It basically killed my interest in them in a heartbeat....


Real electrostatic IEMs are Shure KSE1200/KSE1500 & Stax SR-002.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Real electrostatic IEMs are Shure KSE1200/KSE1500 & Stax SR-002.


Yes. "real" expensive sets lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 14, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Noble metals won't do anything good for the DD membrane, they are heavy and relatively soft,  while what is needed is light and rigid.
> 
> Beryllium and carbon (be it graphene-like, carbon nanotubes or diamond-like (DLC)) are the best materials.
> 
> BUT the implementation is everything: if some Be or carbon in any form just sprinkled over the membrane, it will only help some marketing (for those gullible), nothing else.



How do you lik your C12? Ever since i combined the AZLA tips with pure copper cable, these things have elevated past the CA16 and much of my other sets, and sound on par with the RHA's, though the RHA's do technically have a touch more clarity and speed, still it's not too far off for something costing over $400 less.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. "real" expensive sets lol


For Shure KSE1200/KSE1500, yea. Stax SR-002 fetches around 400-500 USD these days. I rate KSE1200 very highly. At the end of the day, regardless of the driver configuration, the sound is the deciding factor.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How do you lik your C12? Ever since i combined the AZLA tips with pure copper cable, these things have elevated past the CA16 and much of my other sets, and sound on par with the RHA's, though the RHA's do technically have a touch more clarity and speed, still it's not too far off for something costing over $400 less.


I do like C12. With the same drivers as in ZSX, the fit of the latter is a bit better for me (I was surprised), and I prefer the bass of ZSX with a bit less midbass as well.

I do like the more extended treble of C12 better compared to ZSX, but again they are very close.

For the tips I used spiral dots and similar wide bore shallow tips.

While I have 20+ different cables for looks, comfort and nice colours (and all the psychoacoustic fantasies I like to imagine), I've so far experienced ZERO difference in sound and have seen absolutely NO real evidence that "copper" vs. "silver-plated" vs. "pure silver" matter for sound (other than people imagination goes)!

The cables are just conductors, as long as their resistance is low (e.g. below 0.4 Ohm for most good 8-core and 16-core cables), and the fit works well - it is all that one needs to the best of my experience and opinion.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> I've so far experienced ZERO difference in sound and have seen absolutely NO real evidence that "copper" vs. "silver-plated" vs. "pure silver" matter for sound (other than people imagination goes)!



You’ve obviously never tried diamond cables!


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> You’ve obviously never tried diamond cables!


I keep telling my wife that diamonds don’t make a difference....she doesn’t believe me.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> You’ve obviously never tried diamond cables!


The last time I read about it, the diamonds are insulators with a fairly large band gap, so no I did not, but you are right - one never can know what difference it may make for "real audiophiles" out there


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The last time I read about it, the diamonds are insulators with a fairly large band gap, so no I did not, but you are right - one never can know what difference it may make for "real audiophiles" out there


Probably sounds harder and more clarity on top.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

King Diamond rocks harder and has clarity and falsetto up top


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If you want to know how your headphones/earphones sounds handling metal and hard rock, and if the bass is taut and fast, with clear and defined mids, then you listen to this song with it. If they don't sound good with this song playing, then time to throw them in the drawer or garbage. Definitive hard rock/metal


----------



## SciOC

So,  anybody have any ideas to remove a broken tip from a 4.4mm cable from a 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter?  I can't get it out with a pin or needle.

My thought is using some sort of glue to reattach the cable to the tip to the cable at the same time and save both the cable and adapter.  But I'm not sure what will provide a good bond without hurting connectivity, and ultimately am more interested in saving the adapter than the cable.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> So,  anybody have any ideas to remove a broken tip from a 4.4mm cable from a 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter?  I can't get it out with a pin or needle.
> 
> My thought is using some sort of glue to reattach the cable to the tip to the cable at the same time and save both the cable and adapter.  But I'm not sure what will provide a good bond without hurting connectivity, and ultimately am more interested in saving the adapter than the cable.



I would put a *very* small dab of JB Weld metal epoxy on the tip of that broken plug. Stick it in and let it cure totally undisturbed for at least 24 hours. Then say a prayer and gently pull it straight out without twisting.

If that doesn’t work, then I guess you’re screwed.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> I would put a *very* small dab of JB Weld on the tip of that broken plug. Stick it in and let it cure totally undisturbed for at least 24 hours. Then say a prayer and gently pull it straight out without twisting.
> 
> If that doesn’t work, then I guess you’re screwed.


LOL, I honestly almost just PM'd you rather than posting it here.  I have that on hand and will give it a whirl.  Thanks.


----------



## Owludio

RikudouGoku said:


> Probably sounds harder and more clarity on top.


Diamonds are semiconductors. Looking forward to experience Crystal clarity of Diamond DAC-Amp After all HP has been experimenting with another form of Carbon semiconductor - Graphene for a while now. The future looks, or rather - sounds bright!


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is interesting. Seems JVC will be selling their new FW1800 on Drop. At $600. I am wondering if these aren't selling well for them.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. Seems JVC will be selling their new FW1800 on Drop. At $600. I am wondering if these aren't selling well for them.


Apparently this is the international version of FW1500. Haven't tried either FW1500 or FW1800 yet. They sure are interesting.


----------



## dabaiyan (Jul 15, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. Seems JVC will be selling their new FW1800 on Drop. At $600. I am wondering if these aren't selling well for them.


Price does not seem great, they are available on Amazon.jp for 58,000 yen at the moment, so it would be around $600 anyway, and we don't have to wait for drop to ship them.
Edit: sorry not the fw1800 but the fw1500, but I think they are just japanese version vs international version? Don't know if there is any sonic difference.


----------



## Ryokan

Slater said:


> You’ve obviously never tried diamond cables!




For more top end sparkle.


----------



## jant71

Think the JVC Asia stuff is the best deal.  The FW7 is $149 in japan and it is $49 in China as the FW8. Looks like it is too early and $600 from Japan, China, or Drop. Probably prudent to wait for the deals.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hate getting stuff from Drop as they say crazy marketing stuff like. Limited to 1k drops to get you to buy and then that same item you bought will be $30 cheaper after intial drop. I have seen that too many times. Most definitely wait n see. I can see that price go down to $500 during black friday. 

My Zeus I bought for $1000 is now regularly at $750. Love seeing that.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Hate getting stuff from Drop as they say crazy marketing stuff like. Limited to 1k drops to get you to buy and then that same item you bought will be $30 cheaper after intial drop. I have seen that too many times. Most definitely wait n see. I can see that price go down to $500 during black friday.
> 
> My Zeus I bought for $1000 is now regularly at $750. Love seeing that.



Agreed. Drop is no deal that I’ve ever really seen. Glad someone else sees through their smoke and mirror “deals”.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. Seems JVC will be selling their new FW1800 on Drop. At $600. I am wondering if these aren't selling well for them.



it's the same old body on my FW01. Heavy, not comfortable, and for some, like myself, ergonomically crappy (the left side loses seal when i move my head around). So pass.


----------



## Dsnuts

You try your Xelastec tips on those? Might work to help maintain seal.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> You try your Xelastec tips on those? Might work to help maintain seal.



Yep. Improved the seal a bit, but not the sound. Too much midbass, and the magic of the JVC's is the unbeatable resolution in the timbre, which simply hasn't been duplicated in another IEM i've listened to, and i changes that timbre and makes the bass too prominent. i was initially excited as hell to think it would alleviate the fit issue, but the trade off is the change in the sound. 

p.s. i still use the FW01 for stationary high resolution track listening, because it stomps all i've got in terms of resolution and timbre, but it's for just that, stationary listening.


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep. Improved the seal a bit, but not the sound. Too much midbass, and the magic of the JVC's is the unbeatable resolution in the timbre, which simply hasn't been duplicated in another IEM i've listened to, and i changes that timbre and makes the bass too prominent. i was initially excited as hell to think it would alleviate the fit issue, but the trade off is the change in the sound.
> 
> p.s. i still use the FW01 for stationary high resolution track listening, because it stomps all i've got in terms of resolution and timbre, but it's for just that, stationary listening.



Not tried the AZLA but i did have the Aurisonics Auraseal before which is the same concept but probably even more bassy than the Xelastic. I would think the longer standard Earfits would still be the better choice to go deeper and try to get a seal w/o adding much to the midbass.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. Seems JVC will be selling their new FW1800 on Drop. At $600. I am wondering if these aren't selling well for them.



I got emails from Drop today also. The Cleer Next @$550 seem more interesting than the JVC @$600...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Not tried the AZLA but i did have the Aurisonics Auraseal before which is the same concept but probably even more bassy than the Xelastic. I would think the longer standard Earfits would still be the better choice to go deeper and try to get a seal w/o adding much to the midbass.



Thanks. I'll order a pair, and see if it works out. If we can keep the bass down, and improve fit, then it would be a winning combo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video review about the LSA HP-1. They are basically a sub licensed type of Kennerton Headphone (Kennerton makes them officially, and offers full support for them), but they are sold by Underwood HIFI in USA, which offers a HUGE price reduction compared to most Kennerton models. The LSA HP-1 also has a much better comfort than Thror and most kennerton models, having gone for a lighter build and a more comfy fit. More in the full video review  






I also made a full video review about the Master & Dynamic MH40 Wireless. This is like a GOLD find in the 250-USD price range, they have beautiful sound, along with good comfort and make a great deal.


----------



## Slater

Dobrescu George said:


> I also made a full video review about the Master & Dynamic MH40 Wireless. This is like a GOLD find in the 250-USD price range, they have beautiful sound, along with good comfort and make a great deal.



Agreed on the MH40. The sound is a nice pleasant consumer tuned v shape sound. And good lord, the looks and build is the equivalent of dating a 10/10 Sports Illustrated swimsuit model. They are literally the sexiest headphones you have ever owned.

I got mine way, way cheaper because they were running a half off sale.


----------



## IEMusic (Jul 16, 2020)

Definitely gorgeous, and very well built, but ultimately I could not tolerate the mid bass being boosted sooo much (not wireless).


----------



## audio123 (Jul 16, 2020)

Changed the cable on IT00 to iBasso CB13 & tips to Azla Xelastec and I am extremely surprised. Most IEMs at this price point don't scale at all. The fact that the CB13 propels IT00 to another level shows how much it can scale. Simply brilliant and I am just shocked. This is undoubtedly the best IEM at its price point.


----------



## adgun

https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1353630
new intime lineup

Intime Nagi (Flat Neutral) & Intime Kyo (treble head,focused on high, opposite tuning from Go)

both are on sales from 15 july to 31 august
limited sale
made by order only.


----------



## josesol07

audio123 said:


> Changed the cable on IT00 to iBasso CB13 & tips to Azla Xelastec and I am extremely surprised. Most IEMs at this price point don't scale at all. The fact that the CB13 propels IT00 to another level shows how much it can scale. Simply brilliant and I am just shocked. This is undoubtedly the best IEM at its price point.


Looking forward to a comparison between NF Audio NM2 and Ibasso IT00. that´s my short-list for my next purchase.


----------



## zenki

adgun said:


> https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1353630
> new intime lineup
> 
> Intime Nagi (Flat Neutral) & Intime Kyo (treble head,focused on high, opposite tuning from Go)
> ...


Someone is up to speed.
Good to hear.
@mochill where are thee?


----------



## RikudouGoku

100% agree with what he is saying. QC really needs to be better, already too many casualties because of it (shuoer Tape, BGVP DM6, Urbanfun ISS014 to name a few).


----------



## TheVortex (Jul 16, 2020)

I agree about QC and I made a video on it recently as well lol



This is also why Amazon is much better place to purchase from instead of AliExpress but you have to take into consideration if the Amazon higher price and faster shipping is worth it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I agree about QC and I made a video on it recently as well lol



Sad that when there are so many people that are telling them to improve but they still don't...


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Sad that when there are so many people that are telling them to improve but they still don't...



Indeed mate and I am wary of buying from Ali these days as to even prove you have an issue you have to jump through hoops like trying to explain to someone who speaks no English what "out of phase" means damn.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Indeed mate and I am wary of buying from Ali these days as to even prove you have an issue you have to jump through hoops like trying to explain to someone who speaks no English what "out of phase" means damn.


Just sad that buying from amazon is so much more expensive and not only by the base product price but also because of shipping + import fees....Otherwise amazon is great when it comes to shipping speed and warranty. 

I had no issue shipping back my Fiio M11 and got a full refund on it, even after an entire year of use! If that was bought with aliexpress...oh boy


----------



## mochill

zenki said:


> Someone is up to speed.
> Good to hear.
> @mochill where are thee?


I'm here


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> Agreed on the MH40. The sound is a nice pleasant consumer tuned v shape sound. And good lord, the looks and build is the equivalent of dating a 10/10 Sports Illustrated swimsuit model. They are literally the sexiest headphones you have ever owned.
> 
> I got mine way, way cheaper because they were running a half off sale.



Now that sounds like an awesome sale and you got quite a deal there! 

Happy to hear you liked them!


----------



## zenki

@mochill Seen the intime stuff above from adgun?
https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1353630


----------



## OpiateSkittles

TheVortex said:


> Indeed mate and I am wary of buying from Ali these days as to even prove you have an issue you have to jump through hoops like trying to explain to someone who speaks no English what "out of phase" means damn.


I was actually quite surprised at how quickly and easily my recent dispute was resolved. Received a bad BGVP cable; channel dropouts in the left ear a la Tin Hifi stock cables. 
Simply sent a video moving the cable while playing pink noise, and explained that cost of shipping would destroy my refund and just wasn't worth it. Seller disputed it, but Ali ruled in my favor, said evidence was adequate, and gave me back $8 less than original price only a couple days after my dispute ended.
My experience may be the exception, not the rule, but I found it to be pretty reasonable, which I feared it would not.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 16, 2020)

josesol07 said:


> Looking forward to a comparison between NF Audio NM2 and Ibasso IT00. that´s my short-list for my next purchase.


To sum up briefly, the NM2 is more analytical and articulate with defined crisp while the IT00 is more musical and organic with a fatigue-free listen. Frankly speaking, it's tough to choose one over the other as they are complementary. Ultimately, I think it boils down to your preference. Apart from sound signature,
1. Price: IT00 (69 USD), NF NM2 (99 USD)
IT00 is cheaper by 30 USD.
2. Connector: IT00 (MMCX Socket), NF NM2 (Extruded 2 pins 0.78mm Socket)
I think MMCX is better option here as the extruded socket is not very suitable for the regular 2 pins
3. Fit: Similar.

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## ChrisOc

Guys, I have to say I got the Pizen DLC a while ago and I was having too much fun with the TRI I3 to give them much attention. I got them thanks to @TheVortex. 

At £37 to £42, I thought it was worth a punt. Boy, are worth every penny.....and many £££$$$€€€ more in my view.

They do need burn-in and some power, but for me they get better and better each day. Coming from the TRI I3, I think the Pizen have proved that they can impress, not that they will replace the TRI I3 for me but if you pick them up after good IEMs they will give you a lot of pleasure.

I do not consider myself a basshead, but well implemented bass is what everyone who loves their music wants, although the extent of the bass thump we like varies between us. The Pizen DLC, a single Dynamic Driver with Diamond Like Coating (DLC) is not forgiving, if the recording is poor,  they will not mask the flaws. They give you bass which is deep and mature (the recording allowing). My view is that good bass gives other frequencies good body where they may otherwise be thin or just flat. The mids are just right, to my ears, not forward and certainly not recessed. The treble is a joy (again, if the recording allows) but every note on a well recorded is delivered with a certain quality which I can only describe as the auditory version of the difference between the feel of jute and velvet.







What most convinced me is having just received my IMR Every Day Planar (EDP) I was burning them in, so I chose to listen to music on the Pizen. After a while I then listened to the the EDP after only a few hours burn-in...I could not resist....and yes, the EDP are exceptional, deep rich bass and detailed mids and treble, but it is early days. On picking up the Pizen driven by the FIIO BTR5 I realised how enjoyable the Pizen are, despite coming from the wonderful EDP and of course the TRI I3.

I do not claim to have listened to so many IEMs that I can say they are as good as , better than, or inferior to, any other IEMs, especially bass baias IEMs but I really enjoyed them and would recommend them because, to my ears, they deliver enjoyable music.

Big thanks to @TheVortex for the initial recommendation. 

P.S: When buying from Ali, beware that there is a fixed cable version, if you want a detachable cable, which I recommend, take care to avoid the fixed cable. Also use a good copper cable or SPC.


----------



## SciOC

ChrisOc said:


> Guys, I have to say I got the Pizen DLC a while ago and I was having too much fun with the TRI I3 to give them much attention. I got them thanks to @TheVortex.
> 
> At £37 to £42, I thought it was worth a punt. Boy, are worth every penny.....and many £££$$$€€€ more in my view.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting on the pizen...

What do you think of the EDP versus the I3 so far?  I have the Rah and I3 and because of the openness of the Rah they're much different than I expected....  And one isn't heads and shoulders better.


----------



## ChrisOc (Jul 16, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Sounds interesting on the pizen...
> 
> What do you think of the EDP versus the I3 so far?  I have the Rah and I3 and because of the openness of the Rah they're much different than I expected....  And one isn't heads and shoulders better.



The operative phrase here is, "so far", nonetheless, I have to say that as much as I love the TRI I3, the EDPs are just wonderful. The EDP provides such detail in each of the frequencies that for me they are a step above the TRI I3. Above all they provide detail without taking the pleasure out of listening to music because the EDPs are harmonic, they allow you to enjoy taking in the music rather than wanting your attention on each and every note.

It feels like you are at the recording studio listening. On sound stage, the TRI i3 are better and I still love them but the EDPs are ahead.

They are worthy of the words used in the marketing blurb, and I quote:

"The EDP is here to obliterate any other planar in-ear monitor in the sub £300 price bracket and many more priced above!"

Lofty aspirations but it looks like they may be close if not there. I will give it some time, but so far, they are good....or rather, exceptional.


----------



## TheVortex

ChrisOc said:


> Guys, I have to say I got the Pizen DLC a while ago and I was having too much fun with the TRI I3 to give them much attention. I got them thanks to @TheVortex.
> 
> At £37 to £42, I thought it was worth a punt. Boy, are worth every penny.....and many £££$$$€€€ more in my view.
> 
> ...



I am glad you like them 

Here is my video of them if anyone is interested.


----------



## katatonicone1

Can anyone compare  Azla Xelastec and FInal E tips soundwise? Both have big bass. Which one has bigger?


----------



## mochill

zenki said:


> @mochill Seen the intime stuff above from adgun?
> https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1353630


Yup


----------



## darmanastartes

I posted some initial impressions and measurements of the XELASTEC eartips in the eartips thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/page-58#post-15739456
I've tried them with a couple more IEMs since then and I can't really say that they improve any of them. Disappointing. The one nice thing about them is they don't irritate my ears the way silicone eartips do.


----------



## IEMusic

katatonicone1 said:


> Can anyone compare  Azla Xelastec and FInal E tips soundwise? Both have big bass. Which one has bigger?


I find that the Final E tips seem to pretty consistently calm upper mids and treble, and make the bass seem relatively more.  More importantly, with few exceptions, they don’t seem to introduce additional resonances, but rather affect the FR more smoothly.   

The Xelastec tips increase the bass response in some, but not all IEMs.  What they seem to do is cause resonances in the mid bass and treble regions.  With some of my IEMs, they make the mid bass punchier, but still clean.  With others, they make the mid bass boomy and muddy.  With some, they make the treble bright and splashy, yet with others, they don’t seem to affect treble much.  The only way to know is to try them.   So far, I haven’t preferred the Xelastec tips over my prior chosen ear tips on any IEM I’ve tried them on.  Their real strong suit is if you’re having a lot of trouble getting a good seal.  They are also comfortable.   Their tackiness makes them more of a challenge to keep clean, and they can be more difficult to insert.


----------



## josesol07

@audio123, thank you so much for your feedback. 
I also prefer the MMCX cable termination, so the advantage there for IT00.
By your comment may I infer NM2 is more detailed that IT00?.
Also, how they compare in regards to dynamics and instrument separation? 
which is more suitable for progressive rock, which is the genre I listen to the most?
And last, how is the isolation on both?
TIA, Jose


----------



## Owludio

darmanastartes said:


> I posted some initial impressions and measurements of the XELASTEC eartips in the eartips thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/page-58#post-15739456
> I've tried them with a couple more IEMs since then and I can't really say that they improve any of them. Disappointing. The one nice thing about them is they don't irritate my ears the way silicone eartips do.


Thanks a lot! That peak after 15K might be what I need to fix Penon Orb treble. Tomorrow I'll receive set of Xelastec and find out. I'm already about halfway to my goal FR with it (by cable swapping), just sounds like it can use a boost at that area. Would be better if it picked up at 12K but might do anyway.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 16, 2020)

josesol07 said:


> @audio123, thank you so much for your feedback.
> I also prefer the MMCX cable termination, so the advantage there for IT00.
> By your comment may I infer NM2 is more detailed that IT00?.
> Also, how they compare in regards to dynamics and instrument separation?
> ...


I wouldn't say it is more detailed, just that a brighter presentation. For dynamics and progressive rock, IT00. Isolation is just like any other DD IEMs. Cheers.


----------



## SaveTheMantaRays

Do you find the QC on the IT00 to be better than 
IT01?  I have driver flex problems with IT01 and also big time mmcx left connector issues, which left the IEM basically not useable.

Loved the sound in the beginning when everything was working better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Owludio said:


> Thanks a lot! That peak after 15K might be what I need to fix Penon Orb treble. Tomorrow I'll receive set of Xelastec and find out. I'm already about halfway to my goal FR with it (by cable swapping), just sounds like it can use a boost at that area. Would be better if it picked up at 12K but might do anyway.



They do help with calming the treble in most of my sets. and like @IEMusic stated, it can make the bass on some sets elevate nicely, and in others, it made them a bit thick or muddy as he said. Definitely not as consistent as say the JVC Spiral Dots, but you gotta love the seal.  So comfortable.


----------



## audio123

SaveTheMantaRays said:


> Do you find the QC on the IT00 to be better than
> IT01?  I have driver flex problems with IT01 and also big time mmcx left connector issues, which left the IEM basically not useable.
> 
> Loved the sound in the beginning when everything was working better.


Definitely, I guess that's why new products are better. Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

KS2 in the house. $25 hybrids. So far I dont hear anything out of place. Sounds a bit on the V shaped signature. Airy vocals on a $25 earphone?  These sound damn good for $25.  This thing is begging for a thick SPC cable though. Will try this and that. They need a burn in too but so far so good. KBEAR making a statement with these?


----------



## Owludio

SaveTheMantaRays said:


> Do you find the QC on the IT00 to be better than
> IT01?  I have driver flex problems with IT01 and also big time mmcx left connector issues, which left the IEM basically not useable.
> 
> Loved the sound in the beginning when everything was working better.


I would convert it to 0.78 pins with this:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.2aa93c00tpGguo&mp=1

You can glue it with black hot glue or putty. I have a Hot glue gun loaded with black sticks for stuff like this. If you ever want to detach, - hot glue looses adhesion on contact with methanol.  I also put silicon ear-tips on the connector for protection and streamlined look.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I spoke too soon. Listening to some more stuff. Cant be too critical yet but the K2s seems to have some treble glare. Not a fan of the BA in the nozzle designs. Overall not bad for the money however. Will see where this one goes. 

A bit of an update on the X-One. Been writing a review for it and it has grown on me quite a bit. They do remind me of a less refined Ibasso IT04. So the stock cable is not bad on them. Started listening to them with the stock cable but forget about the pack in silicones.  I am using Moondrop foams if you guys dont know about them actually does the opposite of Spiral dots and or Senda fit tips. They don't restrict bass or mids performance at all but they consistently takes a bit of the edge off of treble peaks especially upper treble. So it is literally perfect tip for the X-One. 

I notice a lot of Chi fi brands now a days trying to push detail via treble extension and upper mids emphasis. K2 is no different. I suppose when your offering the impossible through a $25 earphone you gotta try n make them sound high end somehow. 

In any case I am far from judging the K2 but the X-One is actually a good sounding hybrid but there are some aspects that is holding that earphones back. Which I will reveal on my review soon.


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 17, 2020)

I used to buy 6-8 inexpensive chi-fi TWS every year for last few years.

Not doing that anymore after getting the AKG N400.

Heck I like the N400 even more than some of my wired IEMs (Thieaudio L3 or L9).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 17, 2020)

what happened to the TWFK dual BA IEM's that were all the rage several years ago? things like the Fischer Audio DB-02,  Brainwavz B2, Rock-It R-50 , UE700, Zero Audio Doppio, VSonic VC1000, and Q-Jays were really popular, and sometime sold out and got hard to purchase. Great dual BA's seem like a rarity nowadays. I really liked my UE700's, db-02's, and the Doppios. I wonder why they fell out of favor so quickly? Hybrids?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what happened to the TWFK dual BA IEM's that were all the rage several years ago? things like the Fischer Audio DB-02,  Brainwavz B2, Rock-It R-50 , UE700, Zero Audio Doppio, VSonic VC1000, and Q-Jays were really popular, and sometime sold out and got hard to purchase. Great dual BA's seem like a rarity nowadays. I really liked my UE700's, db-02's, and the Doppios. I wonder why they fell out of favor so quickly? Hybrids?


I’m thinking hybrids, yeah. And specs arms race. Dual BAs are often a musicality sweet spot vs sheer technical proficiency and that thin, fast multi-BA sound.


----------



## DynamicEars

tgx78 said:


> I used to buy 6-8 inexpensive chi-fi TWS every year for last few years.
> 
> Not doing that anymore after getting the AKG N400.
> 
> Heck I like the N400 even more than some of my wired IEMs (Thieaudio L3 or L9).



are they balanced like GT1 plus? how is the technicalities?


----------



## tgx78

DynamicEars said:


> are they balanced like GT1 plus? how is the technicalities?



I only just got the n400, after I listen to it more tomorrow I will let you know how they compare.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> KS2 in the house. $25 hybrids. So far I dont hear anything out of place. Sounds a bit on the V shaped signature. Airy vocals on a $25 earphone?  These sound damn good for $25.  This thing is begging for a thick SPC cable though. Will try this and that. They need a burn in too but so far so good. KBEAR making a statement with these?


Yes they are definitely!....I upgraded with uber thick SPC cable - which noticeably improves note weight & stage!


----------



## davidcotton

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what happened to the TWFK dual BA IEM's that were all the rage several years ago? things like the Fischer Audio DB-02,  Brainwavz B2, Rock-It R-50 , UE700, Zero Audio Doppio, VSonic VC1000, and Q-Jays were really popular, and sometime sold out and got hard to purchase. Great dual BA's seem like a rarity nowadays. I really liked my UE700's, db-02's, and the Doppios. I wonder why they fell out of favor so quickly? Hybrids?


Could check out the custom art fibae 2's or 64 audios a2e if you want dual ba's.  But yeah time and advancements means somethings fall by the wayside sadly.  That was more or less my price point as well for new toys!


----------



## Nimweth

How about this? 4 Sonion electrostatic, 2 Sonion BA and 1 CNT DD. The TRI Starlight:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001030464989.html


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> KS2 in the house. $25 hybrids. So far I dont hear anything out of place. Sounds a bit on the V shaped signature. Airy vocals on a $25 earphone?  These sound damn good for $25.  This thing is begging for a thick SPC cable though. Will try this and that. They need a burn in too but so far so good. KBEAR making a statement with these?


That sounds promising! These will probably be my next acquisition. I will try my TRN 16 core SPC cable on them.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

tgx78 said:


> I used to buy 6-8 inexpensive chi-fi TWS every year for last few years.
> 
> Not doing that anymore after getting the AKG N400.
> 
> Heck I like the N400 even more than some of my wired IEMs (Thieaudio L3 or L9).


That's awesome to hear. I value Crin's take on things, but not to the point I think it's gospel, so I'm glad someone else confirmed how good they are.

On another note, I don't really get the hype about L3. Yes, it's _good_, but in the hour I listened to, it certainly didn't wow me or anything. I think my T4 sounds cleaner and more detailed, with perhaps a little narrower stage.


----------



## activatorfly

Nimweth said:


> How about this? 4 Sonion electrostatic, 2 Sonion BA and 1 CNT DD. The TRI Starlight:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001030464989.html


Super price...a bargain imho!


----------



## SciOC

OpiateSkittles said:


> That's awesome to hear. I value Crin's take on things, but not to the point I think it's gospel, so I'm glad someone else confirmed how good they are.
> 
> On another note, I don't really get the hype about L3. Yes, it's _good_, but in the hour I listened to, it certainly didn't wow me or anything. I think my T4 sounds cleaner and more detailed, with perhaps a little narrower stage.


BGGAR hype has a very powerful effect....

I like listening to the L3 and think it fills a niche, but it doesn't do well when I A-B compare them against other pairs.


----------



## BubisUK

Does anyone have these or know anything about them EPZ K1? Thanks.


----------



## MrDelicious

BubisUK said:


> Does anyone have these or know anything about them EPZ K1? Thanks.


Just saw these measurements on FB: https://www.facebook.com/CHIFIEAR/p...UNc-LsHEUmu7seXNyp87YL-kbZEb6yit6ttBvRMQmf8QW


----------



## BubisUK

Thaks  that was a great find 👍


----------



## audio123

tgx78 said:


> I only just got the n400, after I listen to it more tomorrow I will let you know how they compare.


How is the N400 vs WF-1000XM3 if you have heard the Sony. Cheers.


davidcotton said:


> Could check out the custom art fibae 2's or 64 audios a2e if you want dual ba's.  But yeah time and advancements means somethings fall by the wayside sadly.  That was more or less my price point as well for new toys!


I am a huge fan of dual BA IEMs. The OG Dual BA is Phonak PFE 232. Glad that my 232 is still working now. The 232 can still compete in the market these days. Other notable dual BA IEMs are SH2, Savant 2, Sage, Prism, ES2 and Pristine.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 17, 2020)

So I am starting to see a trend in Chi fi. Last 3 earphones I received are all going for higher end tunings. Actually 4 if I throw in the X49. While there is nothing wrong with this per se. However there is one main ingredient that actually separates the actual higher end earphone with these budget offerings.

I noticed KBEAR has a marketing splash on the page for the KS2 comparing the graph of the KS2 with the IER Z1R of all earphones. If anyone actually believes a $25 earphone will sound similar to a $1700 Sony flagship. Well one can only wish.

Shooting for the stars they say. It seems to be the new norm. Who wants to hear a $25 earphone that sounds like a $25 earphone it has to sound like a $1700 one. On one hand I am ok with folks trying to go for a taste of that high end tuning on an earphone. But at the same time they are using drivers that don't touch the actual higher end earphones they are mimicking.

For me personally I would appreciate more so what a manufacturer can do with that particular driver or the combo there of to their strengths and not so much going for that higher end tuning. Cus in the end its just not the real thing. Nore does it sound correct.

I have to resort to moding and using cables and aftermarket tips to correct glaring issues. I admire what can be done with a particular driver more so than trying to go for that lofty tuning cus it just is not the real thing. Lol.

It is like them Pontiac Fiero kits that converts them to look like Lamborghinis





Vs the real 




It can look like it. Sound like it and smell like it. But in reality. It is the same thing?


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> So I am starting to see a trend in Chi fi. Last 3 earphones I received are all going for higher end tunings. Actually 4 if I throw in the X49. While there is nothing wrong with this per se. However there is one main ingredient that actually separates the actual higher end earphone with these budget offerings.
> 
> I noticed KBEAR has a marketing splash on the page for the KS2 comparing the graph of the KS2 with the IER Z1R of all earphones. If anyone actually believes a $25 earphone will sound similar to a $1700 Sony flagship. Well one can only wish.
> 
> ...


Yea it's like 3 years ago, Fiio X5III is being compared to AK380 due to same DACs being used. Needless to say, the AK380 is operating in a different league lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 17, 2020)

Ya I bought a Fiio X5iii. Sold that off due to how sluggish it was. That still goes on by the way. But I have to admit the M15 is the best player Fiio has made and sound fantastic with my IEMs.

So ultimately just because a graph looks similar to a flagship model. It does not equate to a flagship model and nowhere near the sound. It is like these guys are running out of ideas on tuning.

Lets tune it to sound like a flagship earphone!. Great idea but there is a reason why something like the IER Z1R costs $1700. Tuning is just one aspect. But you have to use drivers and tech that can actually pull it off.

A bit of a problem I am having is how these earphones are trying for that extended treble end of higher end sound. I am not certain if these drivers these guys are using can actually pull that off. I think what they are doing to compensate for the lack of actual good treble by throwing in more of it. It is like a fat kid trying on clothes that was made too small for them. It just don't fit I can tell they are going for that nice higher end shimmer which ends up as treble glare and splashy to boot.

It doesnt help the BAs are in the nozzle which forwards that treble glare.


----------



## Zambu

Are there initial reviews or sound impressions from Kinera Freya yet or any of the head-fi reviewers getting one soon?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zambu said:


> Are there initial reviews or sound impressions from Kinera Freya yet or any of the head-fi reviewers getting one soon?


Baskingshark has it. I am getting another unit since the first one I got has a damaged left piece (doesnt work).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I bought a Fiio X5iii. Sold that off due to how sluggish it was. That still goes on by the way. But I have to admit the M15 is the best player Fiio has made and sound fantastic with my IEMs.
> 
> So ultimately just because a graph looks similar to a flagship model. It does not equate to a flagship model and nowhere near the sound. It is like these guys are running out of ideas on tuning.
> 
> ...



i'm afraid you're correct. My sooped up C12 comes very close to the RHA in performance levels, but then i realized i've modded it with different tips, cable, amp etc. When I put all the original stuff on it, and take away the amp, and just plug them both directly into my player, the RHA comes out well on top. Even the JVC does with ease, so yeah, you gotta throw stuff at it to give it the appearance of being close to level playin field, when in reality, they are not.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if it is due to the cheaper nature of the BAs these folks are using but these earphones look stellar on a graph but then when you actually hear it. Treble ends up being thin and spashy. Very artificial sounding.  I am seeing too much of this. Which leads me to believe that these BAs aren't actually capable for a natural sounding treble end.

Treble has got to be the most difficult part of the sound to tune. Too much causes fatigue, too little and music sounds boring, just right seems to be allusive. Then you throw in a persons treble tolerances.  

Everyone has their idea of what natural sounds like. For me anyways I haven't found that with the latest offerings that is for certain.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if it is due to the cheaper nature of the BAs these folks are using but these earphones look stellar on a graph but then when you actually hear it. Treble ends up being thin and spashy. Very artificial sounding.  I am seeing too much of this. Which leads me to believe that these BAs aren't actually capable for a natural sounding treble end.
> 
> Treble has got to be the most difficult part of the sound to tune. Too much causes fatigue, too little and music sounds boring, just right seems to be allusive. Then you throw in a persons treble tolerances.
> 
> Everyone has their idea of what natural sounds like. For me anyways I haven't found that with the latest offerings that is for certain.



That's why I've gone back to dynamics. Sure, they don't have the speed of BAs, but if I had to choose I'd much rather have my music sound like it is supposed to.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if it is due to the cheaper nature of the BAs these folks are using but these earphones look stellar on a graph but then when you actually hear it. Treble ends up being thin and spashy. Very artificial sounding.  I am seeing too much of this. Which leads me to believe that these BAs aren't actually capable for a natural sounding treble end.
> 
> Treble has got to be the most difficult part of the sound to tune. Too much causes fatigue, too little and music sounds boring, just right seems to be allusive. Then you throw in a persons treble tolerances.
> 
> Everyone has their idea of what natural sounds like. For me anyways I haven't found that with the latest offerings that is for certain.


Some people pay to much attention to graphs....


Rtings.com (primarily known for rating TV sets)did or possibly still does headphones reviews.  If you ever want a What moment, check them out for their headphone rankings.  They're as "objective" as you can possibly be.

One thing it makes totally clear is that this is all very, very subjective.

Just like with our other senses, I don't know why people always overlook the the subjectiveness of taste in this hobby.

In food, my absolute favorite thing to eat is an 8 dollar burrito from a local shop.  I've eaten at plenty of fancy restaurants on $100-$200 plates that can't touch the flavor of my $8 burrito to me.  Why people expect any different in this hobby is weird to me....  We all have different tastes in addition to anatomical and physiological differences, being "objective" in this hobby is almost a laughable concept.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Some people pay to much attention to graphs....
> 
> 
> Rtings.com (primarily known for rating TV sets)did or possibly still does headphones reviews.  If you ever want a What moment, check them out for their headphone rankings.  They're as "objective" as you can possibly be.
> ...


The only thing that is truly objective in this hobby is qc lol.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> In food, my absolute favorite thing to eat is an 8 dollar burrito from a local shop.  I've eaten at plenty of fancy restaurants on $100-$200 plates that can't touch the flavor of my $8 burrito to me.  Why people expect any different in this hobby is weird to me....  We all have different tastes in addition to anatomical and physiological differences, being "objective" in this hobby is almost a laughable concept.



So true! A great analogy. Maybe that’s why earphones like the BL03 have such a following. They’re your $8 burrito.


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> So true! A great analogy. Maybe that’s why earphones like the BL03 have such a following. They’re your $8 burrito.


Well that reminds me of a ship shaped sushi plate my sister bought for just south of $200, I liked it but I wasn't exactly wowed by it to the point of justifying that price. No matter how expensive the plate I try is, I have absolutely no trouble going back to the baleadas I buy for like $2.

Makes me wonder if this would be like someone auditioning an IER-Z1R then saying I'll keep my BL-03.


----------



## Owludio (Jul 18, 2020)

BGVP ZERO has arrived. OOTB sound is... meh. Good airy treble, descent sound-stage. It appears to be more bass challenged than Tin P1. Maximum boost from es100 doesn't bring bass to acceptable levels. I thought it was going to be BGVP take on DD-ABM combo driver, similar to Shouer Tape and Noble M3.
Nope. It appears to be single driver that sounds somewhat reminiscent of P1. Tonality is different though.
What it has plenty of - treble resolution. It's easier to drive. Vol=22 on low gain on BTR5 on YouTube Music (which is warmer and bassier than Amazon HD). But tonality is still odd. I hope, burn-in will improve it. It's very possible that Zero will need substantial break-in period. Will give it an hour... 

EDIT: 07/18/20 11:32 Effect from burn-in is immense!  Will post update soon, but much of the impression is moot now.


----------



## bystander

JEHL said:


> Makes me wonder if this would be like someone auditioning an IER-Z1R then saying I'll keep my BL-03.


This is actually true enlightement.
SOUNDE
OPERETTO
NEVERLETYOUDOWN
YOURSFOREVER

IEZ-BL0N3R


----------



## SciOC

JEHL said:


> Well that reminds me of a ship shaped sushi plate my sister bought for just south of $200, I liked it but I wasn't exactly wowed by it to the point of justifying that price. No matter how expensive the plate I try is, I have absolutely no trouble going back to the baleadas I buy for like $2.
> 
> Makes me wonder if this would be like someone auditioning an IER-Z1R then saying I'll keep my BL-03.


To people like my wife, she'd keep the earbuds that came with her phone over the Z1R....  She doesn't give a hooping funt about sound quality, and actually hates deep bass.

I've stated many times that I'd take something like the uf ybf isso14 or TRI I3 or bqeyz bq3 over a vast majority of TOTL sets I've heard.  

A pair that currently tells me a lot about people's subjective taste is the thie L3.  Unique sounding....  Perfect for people who love the sound of a live band in a dive bar.  But truly great? Nah, not to me at least.  I like high quality, polished, well produced sounding music versus a live band in a bar. 


Owludio said:


> BGVP ZERO has arrived. OOTB sound is... meh. Good airy treble, descent sound-stage. It appears to be more bass challenged than Tin P1. Maximum boost from es100 doesn't bring bass to acceptable levels. I thought it was going to be BGVP take on DD-ABM combo driver, similar to Shouer Tape and Noble M3.
> Nope. It appears to be single driver that sounds somewhat reminiscent of P1. Tonality is different though.
> What it has plenty of - treble resolution. It's easier to drive. Vol=22 on low gain on BTR5 on YouTube Music (which is warmer and bassier than Amazon HD). But tonality is still odd. I hope, burn-in will improve it. It's very possible that Zero will need substantial break-in period. Will give it an hour...


Disappointing but not surprising.  Thanks for taking one for the team....  !   LOL.  Trade ya for the TRN VX?  Sometimes you get a diamond in the rough, sometimes you get a turd.


----------



## finalstan

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if it is due to the cheaper nature of the BAs these folks are using but these earphones look stellar on a graph but then when you actually hear it. Treble ends up being thin and spashy. Very artificial sounding.  I am seeing too much of this. Which leads me to believe that these BAs aren't actually capable for a natural sounding treble end.
> 
> Treble has got to be the most difficult part of the sound to tune. Too much causes fatigue, too little and music sounds boring, just right seems to be allusive. Then you throw in a persons treble tolerances.
> 
> Everyone has their idea of what natural sounds like. For me anyways I haven't found that with the latest offerings that is for certain.



I agree and also think it is the most difficult to tune treble, it is what makes a set 'come alive' or sound either shrill or very flat. Get it wrong and you'll be punished. I still remember the bad buzz around RHA CL2's tuning, they really spiked it up, I think it was around 8k? Can't remember but I adored this set, well, all 3 of them before they all failed and I gave up (long story). 



> A pair that currently tells me a lot about people's subjective taste is the thie L3. Unique sounding.... Perfect for people who love the sound of a live band in a dive bar. But truly great? Nah, not to me at least. I like high quality, polished, well produced sounding music versus a live band in a bar.



They're not all that great to me either. I used to have my BL03s hooked up to BT20S for workouts but now they have a cable and L3 took their place - perfect for a run or gym with a good beat in the music, especially played a little louder (and the fit is much better). Blons on a cable? Always great even if still not the most resolving.


----------



## Krizit

Anyone tried NICEHCK DT300? 3BA and can see it's 60% off atm, I'm interested if anyone can comment on it.

#Aliexpress NZ$ 90.44  61%OFF | 2019 NICEHCK DT300 Pro 3BA Drive In Ear Earphone 3 Balanced Armature Detachable Detach MMCX Cable HIFI Monitor Sports Earphone
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfjmEgyb


----------



## Slater

Krizit said:


> Anyone tried NICEHCK DT300? 3BA and can see it's 60% off atm, I'm interested if anyone can comment on it.
> 
> #Aliexpress NZ$ 90.44  61%OFF | 2019 NICEHCK DT300 Pro 3BA Drive In Ear Earphone 3 Balanced Armature Detachable Detach MMCX Cable HIFI Monitor Sports Earphone
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfjmEgyb



I wish there was more information regarding the drivers. “1 bass unit and 2 treble unit” is too generic for me to blindly buy them.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> Disappointing but not surprising.  Thanks for taking one for the team....  !   LOL.  Trade ya for the TRN VX?  Sometimes you get a diamond in the rough, sometimes you get a turd.


Thanks! While I appreciate the sentiment of "taking one for the team", I'm not dismissing $87 spent on it as a "curiosity budget" spending. ZEROs treble has potential to be (at least) much better than something like TRN VX.
I'm somewhat biased. @audio123 mentioned my liking Noble M3 as an example of radically different sound preferences. That made me think of clarifying my signature - as *M3 is an exception, not my sound preference. I EQ M3 heavily*. It's not the tuning that is great about M3 but dynamics, low distortion and realistic treble based probably on right decay speed of the ABM driver.
The same special exception may apply to BGVP ZERO. Now some 2hr of burn in later - I see gem potential.
At this point bass is already much better than P1 (no EQ). Wider soundstage, tonality is warmer and less analytic.
Some odd tonality in the lower mids remains, but noticeably less bothersome. The bad news, is that now some minor sibilance showed up. To be fair, "When the Levee Breaks" showed sibilance with most of my non-V IEMs, besides - this genre is non-starter with lean bass anyway. 
If this is indeed some weird planar type driver, - those may need crazy amount of burn-in. Even 2 hour improved separation quite dramatically. It's not "meh" anymore. It's interesting. Treble is different from P1, much more tolerable, highs are lighter, more ethereal  but not to the level of Roland electret  upper treble. I don't recognize planar treble here. It's not Tape or M3 kind either. Is it tuning that gives me this impression? Or something about the driver is very different. I'm puzzled. I hope BGVP have sent it to reviewers as don't think I possess expertise to solve this mystery. But one thing is for sure. It's growing on me. I will stick to instrumental, like jazz, swing or orchestral during burn in. Later today will put it vs TRN VX, as I see P1 Planar as not competitive on portable due to its drive-ability and hot unforgiving treble. BTW I prefer Zero to Obravo Cupid already. (oops I did it again)...


----------



## Dobrescu George

This time I made a video full of jokes, humor, and fun stuffs. Also LOTS of complaining, so please take it as a trigger warning, KZ made a TWS IEM for 35 USD, and it couldn't be futher away from perfect. The good part is that I like the actual signature, and the comfort, but there's so much I dislike about it, it is funny. Feel free to watch the entire video to hunt for the memes and jokes, I promise it is worth it


----------



## audio123 (Jul 17, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Thanks! While I appreciate the sentiment of "taking one for the team", I'm not dismissing $87 spent on it as a "curiosity budget" spending. ZEROs treble has potential to be (at least) much better than something like TRN VX.
> I'm somewhat biased. @audio123 mentioned my liking Noble M3 as an example of radically different sound preferences. That made me think of clarifying my signature - as *M3 is an exception, not my sound preference. I EQ M3 heavily*. It's not the tuning that is great about M3 but dynamics, low distortion and realistic treble based probably on right decay speed of the ABM driver.
> The same special exception may apply to BGVP ZERO. Now some 2hr of burn in later - I see gem potential.
> At this point bass is already much better than P1 (no EQ). Wider soundstage, tonality is warmer and less analytic.
> ...


Yea the stock sound on M3 is simply unbearable for me. It is easily one of the worst IEMs I have tried in my life. No surprise that you got to EQ it heavily. However, if you like the stock sound, that may just be your preference and nothing is wrong. Personally, I will not recommend this IEM at all. After all, everyone have different opinions. I can only recommend stuffs I feel are good from my experience and provide my own opinion. Can't say this enough but at the end of the day, you are the one listening and it is most important that you enjoy the music. Cheers.

Got PMs recently on my top picks so here they are in no order of merit:
0-50 USD: BQEYZ KB100
50-100 USD: iBasso IT00, NF NM2, Sennheiser IE 40 Pro
100-200 USD: ISN H40, ikko OH10, iBasso IT01S
200-300 USD: Penon Orb, Dunu DK-2001, Aroma Star, iBasso AM05, Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro, Oriveti OH300, TFZ No.3 Ti
300-500 USD: Fearless S8 Pro, iBasso IT04, Campfire C/2019 Q4 (Japan Exclusive), Dunu DK-3001 Pro, Tansio Mirai TSMR-5
500-1000 USD: Acoustune HS1677 SS, Fearless S8Z, Tansio Mirai TSMR-6, Noble Savant 2, Dunu 17th (Limited Edition), PEARS SH-3 (Universal Edition)
>1000 USD: Custom Art FIBAE 7, Aroma Ace/Thunder, QDC Anole VX, Campfire Ara/Solaris 2020/Campfire Andromeda MW10 (Japan Exclusive), Dunu Luna, Acoustune 1695 Ti (Limited Edition)

Of course, there are some IEMs I may miss out but the above IEMs are my personal favourites. Cheers.


----------



## tgx78

DynamicEars said:


> are they balanced like GT1 plus? how is the technicalities?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/goi...e-we-there-yet.861024/page-1576#post-15745817


----------



## DBaldock9

Found the 3-Pairs (M / ML / L) of AZLA SednaEarfit™ Xelastec TPE tips on Amazon, for $28.
That's less than $5 per tip - but still expensive, compared to the other tips that I've ordered.
.
So far, I've tried them on two of my IEMs.
.
First, I installed the ML tips on my Penon ORB, and put them on my Venture Electronics Pure Blue (Silver) Balanced (2.5mm TRRS to angled 0.78mm 2-Pin) cable, connected to my Loxjie P20 Fully Balanced Tube Hybrid Amp (2x Reflektor 6N3P-DR Tubes (1980 NOS), 4-Pairs OPA627AU Op-Amps).
.
Next, I installed the L tips on my LZ A4 (Red Backs / Green Nozzles), and put them on my LunaShops (LN006813) 99% Pure Silver Balanced (2.5mm TRRS to Etymotic MMCX) cable, connected to my Loxjie P20 Fully Balanced Tube Hybrid Amp (2x Reflektor 6N3P-DR Tubes (1980 NOS), 4-Pairs OPA627AU Op-Amps).
.
The Xelastec tips really do provide a great seal & isolation.  Both IEMs fit very comfortably, and sound great.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 20, 2020)

Zambu said:


> Are there initial reviews or sound impressions from Kinera Freya yet or any of the head-fi reviewers getting one soon?



I got a review set a few days back, been busy with work, so haven't spent much time with the Freya. Will post a more detailed formal review in a few days' time, but it is a nice sounding set, thankfully it is as good as it looks (disclaimer: I don't give 2 hoots about an IEM's external apperance usually, sound is my first priority).






*Initial impressions:*
- I would describe the Kinera Freya as having a U shaped sound, with boosts in midbass and upper mids with good treble extension (other than some weird sudden dip around the 6 kHz region). I'm treble sensitive and it is still within my tolerances.
- Isolation is good, the shell is huge though, slightly larger than the Audiosense T800, so people with smaller ears might have an issue.
- The Freya's shell is apparently handpainted, and it is very pretty but surprisingly, extremely light. The shell seems to be hollow internally, and is not resin filled, which may explain the light weight. This hollow shell annoyingly creates some echos when the shell housing is tapped or when one is chewing, but thankfully when walking about, there isn't a sound of echo/footsteps heard in the earpiece.
- Technically, the Freya has good instrument separation, details and imaging. After feeding the Freya a well mastered recording, I was surprised there's some new microdetails in the mids/treble of some songs that I'm familiar with. The bass (which is discussed below) is unfortunately not that well textured/detailed, but the details in the mids and treble truly brought a smile to my face. Soundstage is above average.
- Timbre of acoustic instruments is above average for a hybrid for the BA frequencies, and won't beat a pure DD setup in the timbre department for acoustic instrument realism, but will still trump the garden variety KZ and TRN hybrids in timbre.
- Midbass of the Freya is of more quantity than subbass, with midbass slightly north of neutral, but not at basshead levels. Bass is on the slower side, with a mild midbass bleed and average texturing/details. The subbass rumble is quite good like in well tuned DD sets, but subbass extension is not the deepest.
- Lower mids are somewhat recessed, but still detailed. From the specs sheet, the Freya uses some Knowles BA for the mids and it does indeed sound well rounded and clean, typical of the Knowles timbre. Notes have a lack of edge definition/bite, and this might be a pro or con depending on personal preference. The Freya shines quite well with acoustic guitars and is pretty vocal centric, with vocals being quite upfront over instruments. Upper mids are boosted but within my tolerances and is not as harsh as some CHIFI counterparts. Though due to the Fletcher Munson curve, the upper mids can get hot with louder volumes (this is also track dependent).
- Lower treble is slightly boosted as per the upper mids. There's a dip around the 6 kHz area, and thereafter the upper treble extends well. Sibilance is mild and I found the higher treble to be on the brighter side especially at the 8 kHz areas, but overall, considering I'm treble sensitive, the treble is well within my tolerances. Cymbals are not as splashy/artificial sounding as some budget CHIFI. As per the mids, notes have a lack of bite/edge definition, and whether one likes this is down to your personal preference.

This was tested with just a smartphone, a Shanling Q1 and a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, so I haven't tried amping it or using higher powered sources, maybe the sound might change. Also, as this was a review unit, only the IEM with stock cable and some generic silicone tips were provided. I think the actual product comes with a tonload of goodies with even Final E tips, some dongle thingy, 1/4 inch jack and brush etc?
See: 

I'll try some tip rolling or even cable changes too. And also spend the next few days to do some serious A/B testing with other midfi CHIFI sets like the Audiosense T800 and TRI I3, but offhand, it for sure trumps all my midfi Westones that cost more. I think the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) edges the Freya slightly in the technicalities department, though Audiosense T800 is much brighter and more fatiguing for longer sessions. TRI I3 perhaps has a bigger soundstage but has less clarity and details than the Freya, and TRI I3 needs amping to sound good due to the planars inside, whereas Freya is much easier to drive.

I've read negative reviews of some Kinera/Queen of Audio products in the past, and admittedly this is the first IEM I've tried in their stable, but the Kinera Freya is as good as it looks.


*EDIT 20/07/20: Hi friends, I just spoke to Kinera today, apparently the sample @RikudouGoku and I got are beta sets, so they went to change the tuning for the final production units which just shipped recently.

Apparently Kinera says the beta sets are more bass heavy, whereas the final production sets are brighter and have better technicalities such as instrument separation, imaging etc. So please forget my early impressions! It is all gonna be thrown out the window, best wait for someone to get a final production unit to see what they say! I think BGGAR has gotten a set too, not sure which version it is. Nymphonmaniac seems to have gotten a set here (https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/permalink/3685159438178944/), from the way he describes it, it looks to be bright and technical. *





Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if it is due to the cheaper nature of the BAs these folks are using but these earphones look stellar on a graph but then when you actually hear it. Treble ends up being thin and spashy. Very artificial sounding.  I am seeing too much of this. Which leads me to believe that these BAs aren't actually capable for a natural sounding treble end.
> 
> Treble has got to be the most difficult part of the sound to tune. Too much causes fatigue, too little and music sounds boring, just right seems to be allusive. Then you throw in a persons treble tolerances.
> 
> Everyone has their idea of what natural sounds like. For me anyways I haven't found that with the latest offerings that is for certain.



I found that our interpretation of treble is very subjective, as the following areas may affect reviewers and our own individual perception to boosted upper mids/treble, YMMV:
- *Hearing health *-> due to aging (it is quite physiological to lose hearing of the higher frequencies as we age), occupational exposure, leisure exposure.
- *Volume of gear played at (Fletcher Munson curve)* -> at high volumes, sound is perceived to be more V shaped (boosted treble/bass), whereas it is more U shaped at softer volumes.
- *Different eartip materials (silicone vs foams)* -> foams tend to dull treble for me, YMMV.
- *Different eartip bores* -> I find wider bore tips tend to make things brighter, whereas narrow bore ones tend to make things bassier, YMMV.
-* Different sources* -> warm vs bright vs neutral source.
- *Different cables (if you ain't a cable skeptic)* -> i know, a very controversial area in audiophiledom, silver vs copper cables. Won't open a can of worms here, but suffice to say I respect both camps' view points.
- *Sonic preferences* -> some are trebleheads by default, some are treble sensitive.
- *Music genres *-> certain music genres are more treble light or treble heavy, so it might emphasize certain frequencies more, especially the 2 - 4 kHz area which humans seem the most sensitive to

What I found to be helpful is maybe follow a few headfiers/reviewers who seem to have the same sonic preferences for treble. Otherwise, even for a particular IEM (eg say the recently released Fiio FD1), I've seen some saying the treble is sibilant and harsh, while some the treble it is perfect.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got hopes for Kinera they seem to keep at it and turn out IEMs yearly. I would imagine they got enough feedback and practice from previous efforts to know what is good and what isn't. As they say practice makes perfect. They do know how to make some good looking universal shells. I can tell they are hard working bunch as they seem to reinvent their hybrids over and over again. I think if you throw enough darts at the board your gonna eventually hit a target.  Progress is always a good thing in the IEM game and they aren't short of effort that is for certain.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I got hopes for Kinera they seem to keep at it and turn out IEMs yearly. I would imagine they got enough feedback and practice from previous efforts to know what is good and what isn't. As they say practice makes perfect. They do know how to make some good looking universal shells. I can tell they are hard working bunch as they seem to reinvent their hybrids over and over again. I think if you throw enough darts at the board your gonna eventually hit a target.  Progress is always a good thing in the IEM game and they aren't short of effort that is for certain.



I've had the Kinera BA05 Hybrid (1 Dynamic, 1 Balanced Armature) since 2016, and it (along with my Tennmak Pro) was my regular "sleeping" earphone - until I got the set of Pizen PianoTrio.  The Tennmak Pro may have a slightly better fit, but the Pizen PianoTrio sounds better.


----------



## Ziggomatic

audio123 said:


> Yea the stock sound on M3 is simply unbearable for me. It is easily one of the worst IEMs I have tried in my life. No surprise that you got to EQ it heavily. However, if you like the stock sound, that may just be your preference and nothing is wrong. Personally, I will not recommend this IEM at all. After all, everyone have different opinions. I can only recommend stuffs I feel are good from my experience and provide my own opinion. Can't say this enough but at the end of the day, you are the one listening and it is most important that you enjoy the music. Cheers.
> 
> Got PMs recently on my top picks so here they are in no order of merit:
> 0-50 USD: BQEYZ KB100
> ...



Cool list, thanks! Would you mind giving us a quick comparison of the Orb and the TSMR-3 Pro? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chinerino

https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/kbear-ks2-review Just did the KBEAR KS2 review!


----------



## audio123

Ziggomatic said:


> Cool list, thanks! Would you mind giving us a quick comparison of the Orb and the TSMR-3 Pro? Thanks in advance!


The Orb has better sub-bass rumble, lusher midrange and smoother treble. Cheers.


----------



## Zambu (Jul 18, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I got a review set a few days back, been busy with work, so haven't spent much time with the Freya. Will post a more detailed formal review in a few days' time, but it is a nice sounding set, thankfully it is as good as it looks (disclaimer: I don't give 2 hoots about an IEM's external apperance usually, sound is my first priority).



Thanks for your impressions! I might be on the lookout for some complementary IEM to TRI I3 and this might have such qualities (which you touched upon) particularly since I listen to many genres of music and want to explore some genres that I'm less familiar with. So that might be a good comparison for your review. How is the size of the shells compared to I3 as those are pretty big too (but fill my ears comfortably)?


----------



## baskingshark

Zambu said:


> Thanks for your impressions! I might be on the lookout for some complementary IEM to TRI I3 and this might have such qualities (which you mentioned) particularly since I listen to many genres of music and want to explore some genres that I rarely remember to listen. So that might be a good comparison for your review. How is the size of the shells compared to I3 as those are pretty big too (but fill my ears comfortably).



TRI I3's shell is slightly smaller than the Kinera Freya, but surprisingly I find the Freya more comfortable. If u can fit the TRI I3, I think the Freya should be okay for you (I have average sized ears).

TRI I3 is quite differently tuned from the Freya, the TRI I3 being more smooth and chill with a safe and almost darkish treble, whereas the Freya is more bright and treble forward. TRI I3 is more warm/analoguish whereas Freya is leaning to the analytical side. Due to this, Freya can be fatiguing with longer listening sessions, but trebleheads will like it. Kinera Freya is in the midfi pricing though, so best if you can go audition a set first or read more reviews. I think @RikudouGoku should be getting a working review set soon, so let's see what his opinion is!


----------



## illumidata

Looks like interesting times over at Tin hifi 



https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio


----------



## zenki

LF to that tin


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> Looks like interesting times over at Tin hifi
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio


WOW, looks like it will fit human ears this time


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video review about the Sw1X DAC I Special  This is some cool R2R magic stuff going on right there. In fact, it may very well be the most musical DAC I experimented to date, the only little downside is that it only takes SPDIF inputs, and there is no USB in, so it may not be quite as universal as ome of the other DACs I review in general...


----------



## activatorfly

Here's my take on the KS2....  

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-ks2.24470/reviews#item-review-23980


----------



## cenizas

Krizit said:


> Anyone tried NICEHCK DT300? 3BA and can see it's 60% off atm, I'm interested if anyone can comment on it.
> 
> #Aliexpress NZ$ 90.44  61%OFF | 2019 NICEHCK DT300 Pro 3BA Drive In Ear Earphone 3 Balanced Armature Detachable Detach MMCX Cable HIFI Monitor Sports Earphone
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfjmEgyb





Slater said:


> I wish there was more information regarding the drivers. “1 bass unit and 2 treble unit” is too generic for me to blindly buy them.


It's actually using a CI+TWFK, pretty typical triple driver configuration seen in the Westone UM30 amongst others, though considering the price it's probably using Bellsing's cloned versions of the Knowles. I bought a pair out of curiosity, they're balanced warm sounding with thick mids and slightly laid back treble that is inoffensive but has a slightly coarse texture, technicalities are alright, not fantastic but sufficient for the price. In general for a balanced warm sound I'd suggest the the TRN BA5 over these as they have slightly better technical performance, but the DT300 is fantastic if you need a warm BA that isolates well at a reasonable price, that Shure style shell does wonders in terms of isolation. Measured frequency response below.


----------



## cenizas

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what happened to the TWFK dual BA IEM's that were all the rage several years ago? things like the Fischer Audio DB-02,  Brainwavz B2, Rock-It R-50 , UE700, Zero Audio Doppio, VSonic VC1000, and Q-Jays were really popular, and sometime sold out and got hard to purchase. Great dual BA's seem like a rarity nowadays. I really liked my UE700's, db-02's, and the Doppios. I wonder why they fell out of favor so quickly? Hybrids?


Another lover of dual drivers! The Sonion Acupass and Knowles GQ were supposed to replace the TWFKs, but after an initial wave of them they seem to have all but disappeared. I think it's at least partly due to driver count wars and everyone trying to shove as many drivers into a shell as possible for as cheap as possible, making it very difficult to market a "mere" two drivers. There are some companies still carrying the torch though, aside from the ciem or ciem based models which others have mentioned but that tend to be pricier, the Audiosense DT200 is excellent and brings that coherent dual driver sound to the next level with a completely new dual driver configuration and at an affordable price, in the same pricing ballpark as legacy dual drivers. It's a great example of "less is more" still holding true. The Symphonium Aurora is also a solid offering from a fresh company, though pricing wise it's considerably more, beginning to encroach into ciem price ranges.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cenizas said:


> Another lover of dual drivers! The Sonion Acupass and Knowles GQ were supposed to replace the TWFKs, but after an initial wave of them they seem to have all but disappeared. I think it's at least partly due to driver count wars and everyone trying to shove as many drivers into a shell as possible for as cheap as possible, making it very difficult to market a "mere" two drivers. There are some companies still carrying the torch though, aside from the ciem or ciem based models which others have mentioned but that tend to be pricier, the Audiosense DT200 is excellent and brings that coherent dual driver sound to the next level with a completely new dual driver configuration and at an affordable price, in the same pricing ballpark as legacy dual drivers. It's a great example of "less is more" still holding true. The Symphonium Aurora is also a solid offering from a fresh company, though pricing wise it's considerably more, beginning to encroach into ciem price ranges.



Iagree 100%. there's something about a well tuned dual driver. the sufficient and punchy fast bass, the microdetails, and the well extended treble. it just makes for a really engaging listen, and i miss that type of tuning.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://penonaudio.com/ikko-itb05.html




Have not seen anything like this before. I only seen stuff like the TRN BT20 or the more typical bluetooth adapter with wires between the L/R pieces.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> https://penonaudio.com/ikko-itb05.html
> 
> 
> Have not seen anything like this before. I only seen stuff like the TRN BT20 or the more typical bluetooth adapter with wires between the L/R pieces.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...mp-supports-ldac-lhdc-aptx-hd-aptx-ll.914284/


----------



## jant71 (Jul 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://penonaudio.com/ikko-itb05.html
> 
> 
> Have not seen anything like this before. I only seen stuff like the TRN BT20 or the more typical bluetooth adapter with wires between the L/R pieces.



Why not ?  Plenty even on here. FiiO, Shanling, Sennheiser to name a few.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio’s-latest-neckband-sports-bluetooth-cable-–-lc-bt2-is-now-available-globally.928964/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...mp-supports-ldac-lhdc-aptx-hd-aptx-ll.914284/

Personally I would want one with on board memory as well so at least you can ditch a phone or player and combine devices.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...mp-supports-ldac-lhdc-aptx-hd-aptx-ll.914284/





jant71 said:


> Why not ?  Plenty even on here. FiiO, Shanling, Sennheiser to name a few.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio’s-latest-neckband-sports-bluetooth-cable-–-lc-bt2-is-now-available-globally.928964/
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...mp-supports-ldac-lhdc-aptx-hd-aptx-ll.914284/


Oh lol, guess I just dont care enough about bluetooth to remember them even though I have most likely seen them.


----------



## Owludio

illumidata said:


> Looks like interesting times over at Tin hifi
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio


Tin-Hifi better hurry up with P2, because IMHO, BGVP ZERO just made P1 obsolete. Better bass, warmer and livelier overall tonality, deep super airy and open sound-stage with excellent separation. No longer I consider Zero to be a "curiosity loss". Today I enjoyed its sound quite a lot. This morning I was comparing Zero vs P1:
1.Easy to drive - sounds great with BTR5 se. Sensitivity is on par with CCA CA16 & VX. 
2.Warm pleasant & forgiving sound P1 only works for me with lossless on the desktop setup, occasionally with portable Creative SXFI dac.
3.Bass is actually very impact-full, except the sub-bass, where it still leaves P1 with its anemic bass in the dust.
I think Zero is also single Planar. After initial burn in, I now recognize that amazing mid bass resolution that last time I've heard on RHA CL2. Mid bass is 3-dimensional on Zero, something I don't hear on P1 - making acoustic sound very good. Upper treble resolution shows some similarity to Cupid.
4.Fit is much better than P1. Still has one sharp 90 degree edge that I had to tape with a band aid for now, but still a lot better. Isolation is similar. Both have reflex vent & compensation hole.
It looks like Tin have improved fit with P2. That's good, but I will probably not pre-order, like last time. Last time 1 micron diaphragm was impressive, but turned out mostly a gimmick. P1 was expected to be a CL2 killer and failed miserably. Can they achieve good sub-bass for starters?


----------



## SciOC (Jul 18, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Tin-Hifi better hurry up with P2, because IMHO, BGVP ZERO just made P1 obsolete. Better bass, warmer and livelier overall tonality, deep super airy and open sound-stage with excellent separation. No longer I consider Zero to be a "curiosity loss". Today I enjoyed its sound quite a lot. This morning I was comparing Zero vs P1:
> 1.Easy to drive - sounds great with BTR5 se. Sensitivity is on par with CCA CA16 & VX.
> 2.Warm pleasant & forgiving sound P1 only works for me with lossless on the desktop setup, occasionally with portable Creative SXFI dac.
> 3.Bass is actually very impact-full, except the sub-bass, where it still leaves P1 with its anemic bass in the dust.
> ...


It's an electret/DD Combo according to the specs.  Wonder how similar to the shuoer tape it sounds.  That'd be the nearest competitor design wise.  If the mids are good though, then it's definitely have a leg up on the other electret centered pairs out there.


----------



## Owludio

SciOC said:


> It's an electret/DD Combo according to the specs.  Wonder how similar to the shuoer tape it sounds.


I noticed that picture, but that's the thing: I didn't believe it! It's not like it would be the first timeTape was claimed est as well. It sounds nothing like Tape. Nothing like M3. I didn't recognize ABM driver there, not just tuning. So, if that's DD bass that I hear, that might explain some occasional looseness, but it's pretty descent mid bass.  Got me fooled. Doesn't sound like any DD, I've had before. Coherency appears to be too good for a hybrid. Darn! I think it may actually have Electret rather than ABM. That would explain upper treble difference.  Well, that explains the burn-in effect. So I have to assume that 15 hours is not nearly enough. Let's see later. Will be burning it overnight. Maybe that sub-buss ramble will come. Acoustic, ambient, jazz and swing is very good already. Not missing much.
Sub-bass aside, Zero actually has very warm tonality. Warmer than VX, Blessing2 and even CA16. Almost like Orb minus that delicious Orbs sub-bass. Blessing2 at this point has much superior sub-bass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Owludio said:


> I noticed that picture, but that's the thing: I didn't believe it! It's not like it would be the first timeTape was claimed est as well. It sounds nothing like Tape. Nothing like M3. I didn't recognize ABM driver there, not just tuning. So, if that's DD bass that I hear, that might explain some occasional looseness, but it's pretty descent mid bass.  Got me fooled. Doesn't sound like any DD, I've had before. Coherency appears to be too good for a hybrid. Darn! I think it may actually have Electret rather than ABM. That would explain upper treble difference.  Well, that explains the burn-in effect. So I have to assume that 15 hours is not nearly enough. Let's see later. Will be burning it overnight. Maybe that sub-buss ramble will come. Acoustic, ambient, jazz and swing is very good already. Not missing much.
> Sub-bass aside, Zero actually has very warm tonality. Warmer than VX, Blessing2 and even CA16. Almost like Orb minus that delicious Orbs sub-bass. Blessing2 at this point has much superior sub-bass.



Warmer than  CA16?! I'm so glad i cancelled my order! Everything you've said about it makes me so glad i pulled out of it. Not because of you, i had a downturn of fortunes at work due to COVID and decided it was better to wait, but you just made it easier on my soul lol I don't like warm and thick presentations, which is why I prefer the C12 over the CA16, and my CL2 so far provides me with a really good planar sound. the CL2 has it's drawbacks, like the funky, sometimes grainy treble and average timbre for a planar and lack of portability, but resolution wise and micro detail wise it's hard to beat for in ears (when amped), and the mids are the best (holographic) of any of my iem's. I'm hoping the P2 will be a step up in bass and overall treble and i'll go with that one, plus it looks like it will be a comfy set.


----------



## Owludio

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Warmer than  CA16?! I'm so glad i cancelled my order! Everything you've said about it makes me so glad i pulled out of it. Not because of you, i had a downturn of fortunes at work due to COVID and decided it was better to wait, but you just made it easier on my soul lol I don't like warm and thick presentations, which is why I prefer the C12 over the CA16, and my CL2 so far provides me with a really good planar sound. the CL2 has it's drawbacks, like the funky, sometimes grainy treble and average timbre for a planar and lack of portability, but resolution wise and micro detail wise it's hard to beat for in ears (when amped), and the mids are the best (holographic) of any of my iem's. I'm hoping the P2 will be a step up in bass and overall treble and i'll go with that one, plus it looks like it will be a comfy set.


Yea, a bit too warm for some music. Here is an example of poor recording, where low mids  on Zero are shouty-boomy  and borderline un-listenable.


----------



## Dsnuts

4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called. 

Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.? 

I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.



a down payment on a house or car, and in these times...nah. there is a limit on the amount of audio brilliance you can squeeze out of speakers and perceived by the ears. these are not it. i'd say once you're paying $1,000 for an iem, you've reached the very peak of perceived performance.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dusted off my Sennheiser IE800 and giving them another extended listen and damn, these things kick out the deepest thumpiest bass in my collection. it's like a sub woofer in my head. fwwoop FWOOOMP! none of the others comes even close! Bassheads dream. If only the mids were a little more forward, these would be kings.


----------



## Dsnuts

I suppose if your making Jeff Bazos kind of money it don't matter but what makes no sense is even if your making Bazos kind of money. What is the likelihood one will buy that thing. You have to be filthy and be an audio nut. I mean if your that rich your gonna be into your cars and nice homes and such.

I hope these guys never sell one or just a hand full and never make any type of real money so they can realize how stupid it is to charge that kind of money. It makes more sense to make the best sounding earphone under 1K that sounds like 6K so more folks will buy it so you can actually make some money. There's bound to be someone that will get it.


----------



## IEMusic (Jul 19, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I suppose if your making Jeff Bazos kind of money it don't matter but what makes no sense is even if your making Bazos kind of money. What is the likelihood one will buy that thing. You have to be filthy and be an audio nut. I mean if your that rich your gonna be into your cars and nice homes and such.
> 
> I hope these guys never sell one or just a hand full and never make any type of real money so they can realize how stupid it is to charge that kind of money. It makes more sense to make the best sounding earphone under 1K that sounds like 6K so more folks will buy it so you can actually make some money. There's bound to be someone that will get it.


Yeah, I don’t get it.   It can’t defy physics, and what are the chances its designers figured out something about tuning those drivers that NO ONE else has.   What’s worse is its intrinsic value isn’t even special.   It doesn’t have a solid gold faceplate or is bedazzled with gemstones.   It doesn’t look special.  The Freya looks much nicer, as does the Tri Starlight and the ThieAudio tribrids, IMO.

Edit: With such IEMs as the IER-Z1R, the U12t, and the Nio, along with many other great IEMs in that price range, I‘ve pretty much set my cap at $2000 for what is “reasonable” for an end-game IEM.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.




One of my favorite earphones (the ones I listen to every night - providing background "noise" so I can sleep), are my $24 Pizen PianoTrio.   
My $150 (introductory sale price) LZ A4, and $231 Penon ORB have better overall performance, with more Midrange & Treble detail --- but the PianoTrio is low profile, and has very good low-Bass performance, without booming Mid-Bass.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.



I like how these sales folks put a price of $5999 instead of $6000 to give a psychological effect of the price being cheaper by not hitting the $6000 mark LOL.

Jokes aside, I am not sure if this set can sell well in a normal booming economy, not to mention this year's covid economy, when unemployment is rising, jobs are at a premium and we are in a recession globally. At the end of the day, our audio hobby is considered "discretionary spending". I find the diminishing returns are tremendous beyond the $100 - 300 price bracket, I can't imagine many who would be brave enough to spend $1000, let alone $6000 in this climate! I have a feeling this year the western TOTL and boutique companies are gonna face a tough market for sales, there'll be a rich few who can still afford their gear, but maybe the rest of the audio masses will gravitate towards the cheaper CHIFI sets which provide better value and good price to performance ratio, or even quit this hobby entirely.

Saw this article recently where Sennheiser is laying off employees: https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/sennheiser-announces-layoffs-amidst-slowing-market

Tis sad news, but without a coronavirus vaccine, I can only see the economy and consumer spending going south. Maybe I'm too pessimistic?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 19, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> One of my favorite earphones (the ones I listen to every night - providing background "noise" so I can sleep), are my $24 Pizen PianoTrio.
> My $150 (introductory sale price) LZ A4, and $231 Penon ORB have better overall performance, with more Midrange & Treble detail --- but the PianoTrio is low profile, and has very good low-Bass performance, without booming Mid-Bass.



My C12 and Moondrop Crescents are my budget kings. They provide very high quality performance for a few bucks. Now the Crescents are discontinued, so I am extremely hesitant to sell them off. @DannyBai is the one who got me to buy in, and it was one of the best $30 i ever spent on a cheapo iem. why they discontinued them, i will never know?


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> I like how these sales folks put a price of $5999 instead of $6000 to give a psychological effect of the price being cheaper by not hitting the $6000 mark LOL.
> 
> Jokes aside, I am not sure if this set can sell well in a normal booming economy, not to mention this year's covid economy, when unemployment is rising, jobs are at a premium and we are in a recession globally. At the end of the day, our audio hobby is considered "discretionary spending". I find the diminishing returns are tremendous beyond the $100 - 300 price bracket, I can't imagine many who would be brave enough to spend $1000, let alone $6000 in this climate! I have a feeling this year the western TOTL and boutique companies are gonna face a tough market for sales, there'll be a rich few who can still afford their gear, but maybe the rest of the audio masses will gravitate towards the cheaper CHIFI sets which provide better value and good price to performance ratio, or even quit this hobby entirely.
> 
> ...


Nope...don't think you're pessimistic; more realistic actually. I highly doubt that these $6000 iems are worth the cost and just can't justify spending that much on them...ever. There's alot more satisfying phones on the market for way less money than this. Imho, this company is headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## JEHL

Well there's certainly something funny about facing an apocalypse and someone thinking: Just what I needed. Ra C-Cu and King Arthur competitors.


----------



## SciOC

JEHL said:


> Well there's certainly something funny about facing an apocalypse and someone thinking: Just what I needed. Ra C-Cu and King Arthur competitors.


Hey, at least there will be something nice sounding for Elon to take with him to colonize Mars while the rest of us destroy what's still left of the planet after this year....


----------



## cenizas

So the kinera earbud thread seems like it's now the de facto kinera thread, so I posted measurements and some impressions of the freya and baldr for anyone interested. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kinera-earbud-thread.870462/page-4#post-15748256


----------



## davidcotton

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> a down payment on a house or car, and in these times...nah. there is a limit on the amount of audio brilliance you can squeeze out of speakers and perceived by the ears. these are not it. i'd say once you're paying $1,000 for an iem, you've reached the very peak of perceived performance.


Don't tell the 64 audio guys that


----------



## BubisUK

I am really interested in Pizen PianoTrio, how are the trebble on these? And also maybe you know the size of the nozzle? I know strange question, but I found that the only IEM I can use without disconfort are with small nozzles like CCA CA16 for example. Thanks. 



DBaldock9 said:


> One of my favorite earphones (the ones I listen to every night - providing background "noise" so I can sleep), are my $24 Pizen PianoTrio.
> My $150 (introductory sale price) LZ A4, and $231 Penon ORB have better overall performance, with more Midrange & Treble detail --- but the PianoTrio is low profile, and has very good low-Bass performance, without booming Mid-Bass.


----------



## vilders

6000$ This is madness  I am sure that up to $ 300-500 you can already find absolutely high-quality sound in the headphones, although it is not very correct to evaluate the sound with money. But still, in my experience, everything that is much more expensive, already, in principle, does not give anything new in sound, small nuances, and this is what they want crazy money. No, for me, $ 500 monitors with a good source give absolutely everything that should be in sound, everything else is a compromise and price speculation.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.



Thinking about ordering the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:




$13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> Thinking *I'd be crazy* to order the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:
> 
> 
> 
> $13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*



Fixed.


----------



## vilders

Slater said:


> Thinking about ordering the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:
> 
> 
> 
> $13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*




Well, this should be the end of the game .... until the end of life?


----------



## BubisUK

Slater said:


> Thinking about ordering the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:
> 
> 
> 
> $13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*



You will probably be able to hear God with the setup like that, no need to own a dac or any other gear for that matter 😄 total bliss 👍


----------



## davidcotton

Slater said:


> Thinking about ordering the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:
> 
> 
> 
> $13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*


Thank _god _they included the shipping in that price, makes it a bargain imho.


----------



## Slater

davidcotton said:


> Thank _god _they included the shipping in that price, makes it a bargain imho.



And it comes with a FREE James Bond 007 case to carry all of your cash, er I mean, earphone in!



Plus, they will engrave the splitter with your name for no extra charge!


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone know anything about these or maybe have them?


----------



## DBaldock9

BubisUK said:


> I am really interested in Pizen PianoTrio, how are the trebble on these? And also maybe you know the size of the nozzle? I know strange question, but I found that the only IEM I can use without disconfort are with small nozzles like CCA CA16 for example. Thanks.



The Pizen PianoTrio (Dual Dynamic drivers) has nearly as much Treble detail as my Audio Sense T180 (Single Balanced Armature driver) - and more Bass, as well.
The nozzle is 5.4mm in diameter, with a 5.9mm lip, to help keep the tip from slipping off.


----------



## assassin10000

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone know anything about these or maybe have them?



MDK-ESS ASY, also sold as Pizen and Fdbro.

Not many reviews that I can recall. It's been around for a while.
https://audiobudget.com/product/MDK-ESS/ASY


----------



## BubisUK

assassin10000 said:


> MDK-ESS ASY, also sold as Pizen and Fdbro.
> 
> Not many reviews that I can recall. It's been around for a while.
> https://audiobudget.com/product/MDK-ESS/ASY


Thank you, this is helpful 👍


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Thinking about ordering the Trailli + a XiaoFan cable:
> 
> 
> 
> $13,159 with *FREE SHIPPING!*


They mentioned the se846, so I guess I have to get this cable now!   The cable is ONLY 10x the price of the IEMs.  It’s so ludicrous that is seems like one of those alleged Wayfair trafficking items.


----------



## BubisUK

DBaldock9 said:


> The Pizen PianoTrio (Dual Dynamic drivers) has nearly as much Treble detail as my Audio Sense T180 (Single Balanced Armature driver) - and more Bass, as well.
> The nozzle is 5.4mm in diameter, with a 5.9mm lip, to help keep the tip from slipping off.


Thank you sir, for your help  👍


----------



## Slater (Jul 19, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone know anything about these or maybe have them?



I don’t have the ASY, but I do have the MDK-ESS ASK.

A bunch of us tried the ASK and ASY a few years ago when they came out.

The build quality is abysmal. My shell fell apart within 2 days. Vidal’s fell apart right out of the box.

I glued my shells back together, but later found that one of my drivers wasn’t even glued in place, and was rattling around inside.

Other users complained of drivers dying, wiring out of phase, bad 2-pin sockets. etc.

They use the AT style cables, and are prone to failure. In addition, they sound like a very average budget hybrid earphone.

The shell is comfortable though. Kind of shaped like a bean or cashew.

Bottom line is that I would run far away. Save your money.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 20, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I got a review set a few days back, been busy with work, so haven't spent much time with the Freya. Will post a more detailed formal review in a few days' time, but it is a nice sounding set, thankfully it is as good as it looks (disclaimer: I don't give 2 hoots about an IEM's external apperance usually, sound is my first priority).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi friends, I just spoke to a Kinera rep today, apparently the Freya samples @RikudouGoku and I got are beta sets, so they went to change the tuning for the final production units which just shipped recently.

Apparently Kinera says the beta sets are more bass heavy, whereas the final production sets are brighter and have better technicalities such as instrument separation, imaging etc. So please forget my early impressions! It is all gonna be thrown out the window, best wait for someone to get a final production unit to see what they say! I think BGGAR has gotten a set too, not sure which version it is. Nymphonmaniac seems to have gotten a set here (https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/permalink/3685159438178944/), from the way he describes it, it looks to be bright and technical.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

baskingshark said:


> IKKO is releasing a new IEM: Musikv OH7 In-ear Monitor
> 
> Supposedly inspired by the Viennese music halls. Looks super pretty.
> 
> ...



Has anyone bought it?


----------



## baskingshark

Xinlisupreme said:


> Has anyone bought it?



I auditioned it a few weeks ago at a local shop.

It was retailing at about $1000 USD. 

Very coherent and balanced U shaped sound, no weird peaks/troughs in the tuning. Smooth and non fatiguing, good technicalities for a single DD set. I liked the sound signature a lot, but couldn't afford it in this covid economy, $1K is quite an ask for a single DD, when there are supposed other famous DD sets like the Xelentos around this pricing. Though, I thought the shells didn't give me much confidence build wise. They felt like someone painted gold paint over a plastic shell and the seam of the shell looks a bit cheap.


----------



## finalstan

baskingshark said:


> I auditioned it a few weeks ago at a local shop.
> 
> It was retailing at about $1000 USD.
> 
> Very coherent and balanced U shaped sound, no weird peaks/troughs in the tuning. Smooth and non fatiguing, good technicalities for a single DD set. I liked the sound signature a lot, but couldn't afford it in this covid economy, $1K is quite an ask for a single DD, when there are supposed other famous DD sets like the Xelentos around this pricing. Though, I thought the shells didn't give me much confidence build wise. They felt like someone painted gold paint over a plastic shell and the seam of the shell looks a bit cheap.



Sounds like you are just paying for the tuning - meh.


----------



## baskingshark

finalstan said:


> Sounds like you are just paying for the tuning - meh.



Yeah somewhat true. Though other than tuning, I suspect a lot of the high cost of these western and japanese brands is due to R&D, licensing and patents, marketing and labour. And of course they need to pad their wallets, and like every business, willing buyer, willing seller.

We've been blessed in recent years with the flood of CHIFI products, which has lowered the barrier to entering the audiophile world. These CHIFI are generally cheaper and have better price to performance ratio, maybe cause these CHIFI don't have the best policing in licensing laws and patents. Also, maybe labour and parts are cheap in China, though QC is sometimes a crapshoot.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video review about the oBravo Cupid IEMs. Lots of memes, and for the first time I am happy with the image quality of the video, so please leave a comment on what you'd like me to improvew on my videos next!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Mofasest Trio in the house!
2 electrostatic + 2 BA+ Dynamic.  Just opened these bad boys up. Stunning green. Going from the X-One to these is ahem substantial. With 3 types of drivers you figure there would be a cohesion issue. I don't hear it at all. It sounds liquid flowing like water. Smooth yet impactful. Deeep bass. Treble is smooth and detailed. Big stage with good height and depth. So far well worth of the price tag on these. Will be doing a review of these. This is more my style of tuning. These things are rocking my world right now on the first track. Lol.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Mofasest Trio in the house!
> 2 electrostatic + 2 BA+ Dynamic.  Just opened these bad boys up. Stunning green. Going from the X-One to these is ahem substantial. With 3 types of drivers you figure there would be a cohesion issue. I don't hear it at all. It sounds liquid flowing like water. Smooth yet impactful. Deeep bass. Treble is smooth and detailed. Big stage with good height and depth. So far well worth of the price tag on these. Will be doing a review of these. This is more my style of tuning. These things are rocking my world right now on the first track. Lol.


I think it’s the most affordable tribrid currently.  I’ve been wanting to hear more opinions on this IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

First time I heard these and they give my Solaris some competition. Which is pretty mind blowing. Lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> First time I heard these and they give my Solaris some competition. Which is pretty mind blowing. Lol.



How much are they?


----------



## Dsnuts

$500  https://penonaudio.com/mofasest-trio.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> $500  https://penonaudio.com/mofasest-trio.html



about the same cost as my RHA's, but i got those during tax season. that's over, and that price is steep. too bad. if they play in the same league as the TOTL's, maybe i'll save up for them at a later date? See if they get the same traction as the Blon's?


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a few others I have to write about but I am excited about this one. These sound so refined it is shocking. Each level be it treble to the airy mids to the crazy high end bass. These have a sound like a stupid high end H40 basically Solaris level. Which has me thinking these are a damn good value. I am gonna stew over this one before making any conclusions but so far so good. 

These were unexpected. Never heard of these guys I remember @audio123 was telling us about these a while ago. Havent heard them till now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I have a few others I have to write about but I am excited about this one. These sound so refined it is shocking. Each level be it treble to the airy mids to the crazy high end bass. These have a sound like a stupid high end H40 basically Solaris level. Which has me thinking these are a damn good value. I am gonna stew over this one before making any conclusions but so far so good.
> 
> These were unexpected. Never heard of these guys I remember @audio123 was telling us about these a while ago. Havent heard them till now.



@audio123 provided the review on Penon, and he liked them too. very similar review of the sound between the two of you.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 21, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I have a few others I have to write about but I am excited about this one. These sound so refined it is shocking. Each level be it treble to the airy mids to the crazy high end bass. These have a sound like a stupid high end H40 basically Solaris level. Which has me thinking these are a damn good value. I am gonna stew over this one before making any conclusions but so far so good.
> 
> These were unexpected. Never heard of these guys I remember @audio123 was telling us about these a while ago. Havent heard them till now.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @audio123 provided the review on Penon, and he liked them too. very similar review of the sound between the two of you.


Mofasest Trio Review. I have reviewed the Trio and it is easily one of the best tribrid IEMs even though I have heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination. Cheers.


----------



## Darkestred

audio123 said:


> Mofasest Trio Review. I have reviewed the Trio and it is easily one of the best tribrid IEMs even though I have heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination. Cheers.




How would you compare the treble to the H40?  Im trying not to convince myself to buy a higher tier mid-ranger.  The Monarch has me piqued and this somehwat.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yes. what is meant by smooth treble? does that mean it lacks definition and extention? the IE800 has smooth treble but it's still has wonderful resolution and extension, or is it smooth like the Zero Audio's, where it was rolled off and smoothed over becaue it lacked a bit of definition and extension?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. what is meant by smooth treble? does that mean it lacks definition and extention? the IE800 has smooth treble but it's still has wonderful resolution and extension, or is it smooth like the Zero Audio's, where it was rolled off and smoothed over becaue it lacked a bit of definition and extension? The Moondrop's have smooth treble, which is why i'm not that hip on them.


----------



## Dsnuts

These are the first time I heard them Sonion Electostats for treble. Now I see what the deal is with these. Sounds amazing for the highs. High notes just float in the air. It is shocking on some tunes Lol. Will have some more observations on them when I get them nice n run in. 

First tips I used on them was the Xelastecs. Seems to mesh well with the sonic ability of them. That isolation hones in on their sonic signature really well. Look forward to getting to know these.


----------



## audio123

Darkestred said:


> How would you compare the treble to the H40?  Im trying not to convince myself to buy a higher tier mid-ranger.  The Monarch has me piqued and this somehwat.


I will test when I am free. Cheers.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. what is meant by smooth treble? does that mean it lacks definition and extention? the IE800 has smooth treble but it's still has wonderful resolution and extension, or is it smooth like the Zero Audio's, where it was rolled off and smoothed over becaue it lacked a bit of definition and extension?


No sibilance and harshness. Smooth and detailed akin to what you mentioned on the IE800. Cheers.


Dsnuts said:


> These are the first time I heard them Sonion Electostats for treble. Now I see what the deal is with these. Sounds amazing for the highs. High notes just float in the air. It is shocking on some tunes Lol. Will have some more observations on them when I get them nice n run in.
> 
> First tips I used on them was the Xelastecs. Seems to mesh well with the sonic ability of them. That isolation hones in on their sonic signature really well. Look forward to getting to know these.


It will only get better with burn-in.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I think it’s the most affordable tribrid currently.  I’ve been wanting to hear more opinions on this IEM.



For tribids, TRI I3 is much cheaper at the usual $169 usual pricing, one of my keeper sets for a great soundstage. And there's a banned brand with a piezo and DD and BA at $17 USD! Though yeah this new IEM for sure looks dope. Look forward to more reviews!


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> For tribids, TRI I3 is much cheaper at the usual $169 usual pricing, one of my keeper sets for a great soundstage. And there's a banned brand with a piezo and DD and BA at $17 USD! Though yeah this new IEM for sure looks dope. Look forward to more reviews!


Good call.  I should’ve specified that I meant most affordable “Sonion” tribrid that includes DD, BA, and Sonion Electret drivers.  The BQEYZ Spring 1&2 are also tribrids, as is the LZ A6.


----------



## yorosello

My thoughts on BQEYZ Spring 2 if anyone interested 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24001


----------



## chickenmoon

The mighty Hiby Seeds II have landed!


----------



## cenizas (Jul 21, 2020)

Asked mofasest for the frequency response for the trio awhile back and was sent this.






I managed to demo an owner's set awhile back and the graph seems in line with what I heard. It's a well implemented electret tribrid, though some things to note are that the lower mids are fairly thin, staging is wide but flat, the dd is on the slower side, and the 8k peak can result in a bit of sibilance. Aside from that it's fairly coherent and the thinner, lighter presentation along with some electret magic makes vocals, especially female vocals, amazing. It's one of the better sonion electret implementations I've heard, in that upper tier alongside the hua jiang and dawn, a tier below the gold standard of the elysium and a tier above more incoherent implementations like the ej07 and the empire ears models.


----------



## finalstan

cenizas said:


> Asked mofasest for the frequency response for the trio awhile back and was sent this.
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to demo an owner's set awhile back and it's seems in line with what I heard. It's a well implemented electret tribrid, though some things to note are that the lower mids are fairly thin, staging is wide but flat, the dd is on the slower side, and the 8k peak can result in sibilance. Aside from that it's fairly coherent and the thinner, lighter presentation along with some electret magic makes vocals, especially female vocals, amazing. It's one of the better sonion electret implementations I've heard, in that upper tier alongside the hua jiang and dawn, a tier below the gold standard of the elysium and a tier above more incoherent implementations like the ej07 and the empire ears models.



That looks very good, not much to nit-pick on FR alone. Thanks for the heads up re technicalities, definitely will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## audio123

The SA3 is Dunu first all BA IEM debut and I am very impressed. For me, It is the most beautiful IEM at its price point. Bass is on the lighter side of things, midrange is clean and detailed, vocals are excellent, treble is smooth yet airy at the same time. Depth is very good while width is alright. This is another IEM I can highly recommend.


----------



## zenki

FR?


----------



## davidcotton

audio123 said:


> The SA3 is Dunu first all BA IEM debut and I am very impressed. For me, It is the most beautiful IEM at its price point. Bass is on the lighter side of things, midrange is clean and detailed, vocals are excellent, treble is smooth yet airy at the same time. Depth is very good while width is alright. This is another IEM I can highly recommend.


Price range?


----------



## PhonoPhi

davidcotton said:


> Price range?


 $129 is the number in HiFiGo.
$139 in a Dunu's sponsor thread.

A more intriguing question - what is the price of SA6?


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> The SA3 is Dunu first all BA IEM debut and I am very impressed. For me, It is the most beautiful IEM at its price point. Bass is on the lighter side of things, midrange is clean and detailed, vocals are excellent, treble is smooth yet airy at the same time. Depth is very good while width is alright. This is another IEM I can highly recommend.


give it to me


----------



## SciOC

Hmmmm.


audio123 said:


> I will test when I am free. Cheers.
> No sibilance and harshness. Smooth and detailed akin to what you mentioned on the IE800. Cheers.
> It will only get better with burn-in.


@Dsnuts @audio123 so you'd both recommend this set to wade into the sonion Electret world?  

At $500 I think it's the cheapest I've seen. I'm less interested in them than before knowing they are just electrets now, but does this set allow you to differentiate a difference between good BA highs and this Electrets highs?  Or is it basically just a crazy good value TOTL set that could sound like BAs?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2020)

I was just chatting with audio about the Mofos. I am gonna say these are punching way above what they cost and when I was listening to them last night. They just about blew my mind just how good. The bass.

Oh the bass!. That bass is something you can only hear from the likes of Sonys highest end in ears. I own the Z5 and the bass on the Mofos are about as good as it gets. The definition of the bass end is astounding. It hits every bass note with ease. It happens to use a Biofilm dynamic which is something similar to what Sony uses. So I thought that is what the dynamics were.

The treble is another aspect I was blown away with. Treble notes hang in the air like nothing I have heard before. It is not only defined there but proper. Nothing that pokes you in the ear like a lot of these try hard earphones I have gotten lately. The treble is definitley on the higher end of things. Fist time exlectrostatic Sonion for the highs for me and it is a memorable one.  Mids has an airy quality to them that just hard to forget too.

Combine the 3 and you got one crazy sounding Mofo earphone. So much so I decided to make a thread based on them. They deserve it. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mofasest-trio-dedicated-thread-post-your-thoughts.937975/


----------



## SciOC (Jul 21, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I was just chatting with audio about the Mofos. I am gonna say these are punching way above what they cost and when I was listening to them last night. They just about blew my mind just how good. The bass.
> 
> Oh the bass!. That bass is something you can only hear from the likes of Sonys highest end in ears. I own the Z5 and the bass on the Mofos are about as good as it gets. The definition of the bass end is astounding. It hits every bass note with ease. It happens to use a Biofilm dynamic which is something similar to what Sony uses. So I thought that is what the dynamics were.
> 
> ...


Enticing.  I'd love to get a set but I've got some wallet recovery time.  Good to hear the mids are high quality.  That's what I've been nervous about on a lot of these EST tribrids (in addition to the bonkers price of most sets).

It sounds like this might be one of the best and the cheapest set there is.  Hopefully it'll put downward pressure on everyone else pricing wise.

I'd love to pick up a set but it'll likely be a month or two for me (*stares at my brand new 7hz i99 with very mixed feelings*).


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2020)

I know about that not so fresh feeling you get when you buy something expensive and you get that well it sounds great but then again. Been there done that.

I gurantee there will be no such feelings on these. I was not kidding when I say these are at my Solaris level technically and it might do a few things better actually. Treble for one has this floaty dimensional quality to it. No other way to describe it. I have never heard such articulate treble before. And no it does not sound like a higher end BA. it has it's own character. That dimensional quality is a new one on me. It is too early on for me to do a proper head to head but they are pulling punches with one of my best all time favorites and this was out of the box. lol. Unreal.

I have two earphones and a cable to review before I get to the Mofos but all I am saying is I am gonna enjoy every bit of that burn in and time I get to use these in between. These are playing spoilers for a lot of my earphones right now and that kinda sucks but hey it is what it is. They sound fantastic. No other way to put it.


----------



## cenizas

SciOC said:


> Enticing.  I'd love to get a set but I've got some wallet recovery time.  Good to hear the mids are high quality.  That's what I've been nervous about on a lot of these EST tribrids (in addition to the bonkers price of most sets.
> 
> It sounds like this might be one of the best and the cheapest set there is.  Hopefully it'll out downward pressure in everyone else pricing wise.
> 
> I'd love to pick up a set but it'll likely be a month or two for me (*stares at my brand new 7hz i99 with very mixed feelings*).


The mids are great, the electret handles mostly treble at 8k and beyond with some of its character tinting the mids. To answer your earlier question, there is a significant difference in presentation between electrets and full BA sets, and the mofasest happens to a good example and showcases these characteristics well. There is definitely an initial wow factor as to how airy and detailed the electrets are relative to BAs, but it is to my ears more colored and may not be for everyone. The mofasest being one of if not the cheapest electrets, along with its good implementation, puts it high on my list of recommendations for anyone who wants to get a taste of the sonion electrets. You could certainly do a lot worse *cough* ej07 *cough*


----------



## SciOC

cenizas said:


> The mids are great, the electret handles mostly treble at 8k and beyond with some of its character tinting the mids. To answer your earlier question, there is a significant difference in presentation between electrets and full BA sets, and the mofasest happens to a good example and showcases these characteristics well. There is definitely an initial wow factor as to how airy and detailed the electrets are relative to BAs, but it is to my ears more colored and may not be for everyone. The mofasest being one of if not the cheapest electrets, along with its good implementation, puts it high on my list of recommendations for anyone who wants to get a taste of the sonion electrets. You could certainly do a lot worse *cough* ej07 *cough*


Well, I've listened to the cheaper Electrets, but the sonion drivers seem to be a tier above the magnetostats nearer to the budget level, or at least when they're implemented well...

I am not very fond of the sound of the shuoer tape, for instance....

I've rarely found BAs in the mids to be good, much less great, and that's where these tribrids are losing me, especially for the price.  I'd honestly rather see a single or double DD/EST or DD/planar/est than DD/BA/EST.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Well, I've listened to the cheaper Electrets, but the sonion drivers seem to be a tier above the magnetostats nearer to the budget level, or at least when they're implemented well...
> 
> I am not very fond of the sound of the shuoer tape, for instance....
> 
> I've rarely found BAs in the mids to be good, much less great, and that's where these tribrids are losing me, especially for the price.  I'd honestly rather see a single or double DD/EST or DD/planar/est than DD/BA/EST.


DD/planar/EST sounds like a very nice configuration. Are there stuff out there with that config?


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> DD/planar/EST sounds like a very nice configuration. Are there stuff out there with that config?


IMR had one planned, but I think it's been postponed at least until 2021.  Other than that, I haven't seen anything with that configuration but I'm really looking forward to one!

Definitely something I've been keeping an eye out for.


----------



## josesol07

It looks like we have another solid contender in the 100$ price bracket, the WG T-one.
In his youtube review (in Spanish), the Mexican reviewer Roys rates the T-one above Tri i3, Thieaudio Legacy 3, Audiosense AQ3, and Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, among others.
Check the comparison table at 11:12 
What an interesting time for this hobby. Now I need the money... So many options.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

So @audio123 ibasso it00 or dunu sa3?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

RikudouGoku said:


> DD/planar/EST sounds like a very nice configuration. Are there stuff out there with that config?





SciOC said:


> IMR had one planned, but I think it's been postponed at least until 2021.


Indeed IMR’s Semper should include those three; the monstrous DD first introduced in the Aten, the planar from the Rah, the electrostat showcased in the Halcyon, and probably still the good old IMR piezo on top but I’m not sure about that last one.

And it was supposed to come out in 2021, but was recently pulled forward to this year - the pre-orders open in 2 to 4 weeks, per the most recent e-mail.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> Good call.  I should’ve specified that I meant most affordable “Sonion” tribrid that includes DD, BA, and Sonion Electret drivers.  The BQEYZ Spring 1&2 are also tribrids, as is the LZ A6.



So is the NX7


----------



## SciOC (Jul 21, 2020)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Indeed IMR’s Semper should include those three; the monstrous DD first introduced in the Aten, the planar from the Rah, the electrostat showcased in the Halcyon, and probably still the good old IMR piezo on top but I’m not sure about that last one.
> 
> And it was supposed to come out in 2021, but was recently pulled forward to this year - the pre-orders open in 2 to 4 weeks, per the most recent e-mail.


I think the price was pretty high on these ($1100 ? Minus the loyalty discount), but I'm glad to see they've actually been pulled forward.   Hopefully others follow suit and some chifi brands have them in the pipeline. 

If the Semper have IMR's signature "lack of isolation" I can't say I'm super interested in paying the asking price for them. 

I like my Rah, but the lack of isolation is the most pronounced I've heard in IEMs outside of the isine20.  Not ideal for me, and I prefer the precise imaging properties of more closed sets (I'm in the minority on that opinion).  Can't say I'm a fan of the piezo in the Rah (regardless of nozzle/filter) but I think that's omitted in their EST sets.  That's a plus... 

So I'm kind of torn on it, and there is no doubt the hardcore IMR fanatics will love them.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> DD/planar/EST sounds like a very nice configuration. Are there stuff out there with that config?



What I’d like to see is a Plamsa/Radialstrahler/Ribbon driver configuration!

https://www.lansche-audio.com/products/plasmatweeter/

http://www.mbl.de/radialstrahler-mbl-101-x-treme-2/?lang=en


----------



## monsieurfromag3

SciOC said:


> I think the price was pretty high on these ($1100 ? Minus the loyalty discount), but I'm glad to see they've actually been pulled forward.   Hopefully others follow suit and some chifi brands have them in the pipeline.
> 
> If the Semper have IMR's signature "lack of isolation" I can't say I'm super interested in paying the asking price for them.
> 
> ...


I loved the Rah but sent mine back because of the leakage. They are even worse in that regard than the fully open-back Aten. The Rah are like the “ambient” mode on wireless headphones, they let you stay in touch with your surroundings... The Halcyon leak almost nothing even with the open nozzle, haven’t tried the closed port yet.

The piezo is in, so it will probably also be in the Semper. Many people dislike IMR’s piezo or think it's a legacy driver that needs to be upgraded, I’m not totally sure though, it can get way hot and screamy (as on the R1 Zenith) or give great detail and timbre when the overall driver topology keeps it tight. Plus the nozzle options help.

Price for the Semper hasn’t been confirmed yet...


----------



## JEHL

Maybe someone could tell me why DD+Full range EST wouldn't work. The more i search the more unlikely the odds of a full range EST being available seems however.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Maybe someone could tell me why DD+Full range EST wouldn't work. The more i search the more unlikely the odds of a full range EST being available seems however.



MartinLogan EM-ESL is a DD woofer + full range electrostat speaker.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 21, 2020)

fuzz rock and punk sounds amazing with earphones with great bass weight and clarity, and strong mids.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> What I’d like to see is a Plamsa/Radialstrahler/Ribbon driver configuration!
> 
> https://www.lansche-audio.com/products/plasmatweeter/
> 
> http://www.mbl.de/radialstrahler-mbl-101-x-treme-2/?lang=en


Holy crap, and I thought I just wanted to get a pair of Maggie 1.7i when my wife will let me....

New life goals!  Those MBL speakers look straight out of a super villains lair.  Totally the vibe I'm going for in my man cave....


----------



## Dobrescu George

My video review about the M11 PRO is live now!! This is probably my longest video review, and it shows why for flagships I really need to write the review, it is just simpler to cover everything. This being said, the video review is really fun to watch, or at least I hope so, it has a lot of memes, jokes, sass, honesty, and even lots of pairings and comparisons. If you want to know more about M11 PRO, here's my full take!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

What i love about the Sennheiser's are the natural treble and timbre. Only the JVC's have a more natural timbre and treble presentation. everything else falls short.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> What I’d like to see is a Plamsa/Radialstrahler/Ribbon driver configuration!
> 
> https://www.lansche-audio.com/products/plasmatweeter/
> 
> http://www.mbl.de/radialstrahler-mbl-101-x-treme-2/?lang=en


Yeah...me too! But how do you stuff THAT into an iem??!!.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Yeah...me too! But how do you stuff THAT into an iem??!!.



Easy. Shrink ray.


----------



## jwbrent

Slater said:


> What I’d like to see is a Plamsa/Radialstrahler/Ribbon driver configuration!
> 
> https://www.lansche-audio.com/products/plasmatweeter/
> 
> http://www.mbl.de/radialstrahler-mbl-101-x-treme-2/?lang=en



Let’s see, that would be at least a $20,000 IEM based on what MBL gets for its speakers. 🤑


----------



## zenki (Jul 22, 2020)

Coming soo. 
TRN Flagship?


----------



## rggz

zenki said:


> Coming soo.
> TRN Flagship?



Oh, TFZ and KZ had a baby. Btw, it seems it'll be at the ~$50 range so at least in pricing the VX still higher.






I'd like to see the FR and the effect of the filters, but it seems kinda interesting.


----------



## zenki

~$50 prolly a steal for filters but it all depends on the specs/FR.


----------



## rggz

zenki said:


> ~$50 prolly a steal for filters but it all depends on the specs/FR.







- 1DD + 1BA
- ZSN/ZS10 Pro shell
- Filters

Eh, okayish.


----------



## Slater

jwbrent said:


> Let’s see, that would be at least a $20,000 IEM based on what MBL gets for its speakers. 🤑



You gotta remember - once it’s been ‘Chinafied’, it will be $60!


----------



## DynamicEars

The $200 H40 that being said sounded like $300ish IEMs, have been turned into ~$500 class sounded IEM. So far the greatest changes from the grill mods. If you already hear the changes on BL-03, Spring 1, i3, KZs, while they are showing major improvements, the improvement cant beat what H40 after mods. I'm surprised myself. I wrote everything on ISN / H40 thread for those who interested.


----------



## audio123

Have been testing the Tanchjim Hana and Fidue Asteroid for quite some time and some folks have PMed me about them. To sum it up, they are just good IEMs but not game changing at their price points respectively. Personally, I will take IT00 over the Hana & H40 over the Asteroid. Enjoy the music. Cheers.


----------



## BubisUK

DynamicEars said:


> The $200 H40 that being said sounded like $300ish IEMs, have been turned into ~$500 class sounded IEM. So far the greatest changes from the grill mods. If you already hear the changes on BL-03, Spring 1, i3, KZs, while they are showing major improvements, the improvement cant beat what H40 after mods. I'm surprised myself. I wrote everything on ISN / H40 thread for those who interested.


Would you mind posting a link to the thread with the mod, thank you please


----------



## audio123

BubisUK said:


> Would you mind posting a link to the thread with the mod, thank you please


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...ont-page-new-d10.920551/page-99#post-15754384


----------



## audio123

Custom Art FIBAE 7 + Cross Lambda Milky Way. Love the looks and it pairs very well too.


----------



## DannyBai

NM2 needs more love on the discovery thread. $99 and spent $23 or so on the C16 copper cable from nicehck with the qdc connectors and this earphone sounds so nice. Beats my Moondrop KP’s which I really like.


----------



## IEMusic

DannyBai said:


> NM2 needs more love on the discovery thread. $99 and spent $23 or so on the C16 copper cable from nicehck with the qdc connectors and this earphone sounds so nice. Beats my Moondrop KP’s which I really like.


I don’t have the NM2 yet, but for a different tuning flavor, I can’t overstate how good the NA2 is.


----------



## tgx78

NF Audio NA2 is a pure joy to listen.


----------



## bystander

Gentlemen above are very refined. But the hardest thing would be to upgrade from them. You need to be a high-skilled sniper to hit the target after this type of sound quality.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bystander said:


> Gentlemen above are very refined. But the hardest thing would be to upgrade from them. You need to be a high-skilled sniper to hit the target after this type of sound quality.


on which ones?


----------



## bystander

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> on which ones?


I have NM2 but want to believe that this lineup is a banger in general. Judging from descriptions and considering tuning differences.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 23, 2020)

The sub 100 USD IEMs (IT00, NA2, NM2) are extremely competitive to the point that they easily surpass the likes of Starfield, Hana in my opinion.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 23, 2020)

LZ A7 protype just arrived, first extremely early impressions with stock filters and tips are very favorable:




I've also made a dedicated thread for them here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a7-iems-impressions-and-reviews-thread.938134/#post-15756688


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> LZ A7 protype just arrived, first extremely early impressions with stock filters and tips are very favorable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eargasm just from looking at it!!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 23, 2020)

Thor Mjölnir (beryllium DD) = 200 usd




https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thor-mjolnir


Werent there only 20 units that is being sold?
https://www.youtube.com/post/UgzvOOelbQvbTH1i-xF4AaABCQ





EDIT: ...this listing came up today (thursday) and the brand seems to be called Thor. In swedish Thor is called "Tor" and Thursday is "Torsdag" meaning "Thor´s day". Just a random trivia


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Thor Mjölnir (beryllium DD) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thor-mjolnir
> ...


BGGAR seems to lose credibility daily for me.  I find this claim particularly far fetched to believe.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> BGGAR seems to lose credibility daily for me.  I find this claim particularly far fetched to believe.










No mentions about it being limited (small batches to me means that it takes time to make NOT that it is limited...) and still sold out??? Linsoul needs to be more clear about stuff like this...


----------



## Darkestred

SciOC said:


> BGGAR seems to lose credibility daily for me.  I find this claim particularly far fetched to believe.



pretty sure he mentioned something different in his video but im always on the fence with him


----------



## finalstan

Darkestred said:


> pretty sure he mentioned something different in his video but im always on the fence with him



He creates hype that's his job his thing.


----------



## chickenmoon

finalstan said:


> He creates hype that's his job his thing.



He's not the only the only one, is he?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 23, 2020)

There is good and bad about the whole review thing. BGGR has his thing on youtube. Gets a lot of hits and people follow. Linsul feeds him a lot of earphones good or bad and it feeds his channel. If it sounds good I am sure he will hype it. All reviewers are hype men. If the earphone a reviewer gets is legit good.

What are you gonna do but say it is good. People will view it as hype or oh here is another free sample this guy got and they are only saying it is good because of the free sample. If a reviewer says it is good then it is viewed as hype. If they say it is bad then they are being objective. There is no middle ground.

Truth is. Todays earphones are way better than what they have been in the past. No longer are we seeing a constant crap shoot of earphones.

When I first started this thread and I bought everything just to hear them. I got something like 10 earphones and only 2 of them were worth anything and the rest of them was crap. Now a days that sound quality has shifted to mostly good to great so we are gonna see more "Hype."

On a personal note. Stuff I get for review I really havent heard too many that I would out right reject if at all. That is saying something about how much our hobby has advanced. So while reviewers may seem to hype just about everything sometimes i can concour on how confusing things can get. You get one earphone one week that sounds great the next week you get something better. With the rate that these earphones are turning out with even more manufacturers getting in the game. It gets even more confusing.

Ultimately reviews should just be a tool for you to guage what the earphones are about and by no means should you say just because this guy is hyping it I should get it as well. If your sound preference aligns with a person that is doing a reivew is similar that is one thing but. Always take them reviews with a grain and a pinch. Look at the sound descriptions and go from there.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> There is good and bad about the whole review thing. BGGR has his thing on youtube. Gets a lot of hits and people follow. Linsul feeds him a lot of earphones good or bad and it feeds his channel. If it sounds good I am sure he will hype it. All reviewers are hype men. If the earphone a reviewer gets is legit good.
> 
> What are you gonna do but say it is good. People will view it as hype or oh here is another free sample this guy got and they are only saying it is good because of the free sample. If a reviewer says it is good then it is viewed as hype. If they say it is bad then it they are being objective. There is no middle ground.
> 
> ...


I do agree what you are saying here but just want to say that, when a lot of the stuff is really great rather than bad. Our standards should be higher, because if everything is great nothing is.


----------



## finalstan

The only thing that bothers me about BGGAR, when I am otherwise quite grateful for his reviews, understanding the limitations of subjectivity (he likes bass etc.) and hype-creating, is the fact that his list is basically 'the best of Linsoul' as whatever else is on there not from Linsoul is prohibitively expensive. Creates the impression that BL03 or L3 can compete against the giants. No, they can't.


----------



## SciOC (Jul 23, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> No mentions about it being limited (small batches to me means that it takes time to make NOT that it is limited...) and still sold out??? Linsoul needs to be more clear about stuff like this...


If you expect honesty from Linsoul, you're gonna have a bad time....



Dsnuts said:


> There is good and bad about the whole review thing. BGGR has his thing on youtube. Gets a lot of hits and people follow. Linsul feeds him a lot of earphones good or bad and it feeds his channel. If it sounds good I am sure he will hype it. All reviewers are hype men. If the earphone a reviewer gets is legit good.
> 
> What are you gonna do but say it is good. People will view it as hype or oh here is another free sample this guy got and they are only saying it is good because of the free sample. If a reviewer says it is good then it is viewed as hype. If they say it is bad then it they are being objective. There is no middle ground.
> 
> ...


Truth, some of you guys will never know what kind of straight up garbage you could buy for $500, even just a few years ago much less 10-40 years ago.  My first headphone amp cost me $200 back in the day and is easily beat by even the cheapest FIIO. 

It wasn't too far back that I considered brands like Sennheiser to offer good "value" just because they didn't sell total hot garbage. 


RikudouGoku said:


> I do agree what you are saying here but just want to say that, when a lot of the stuff is really great rather than bad. Our standards should be higher, because if everything is great nothing is.


Meh, I disagree to some extent. Something of beauty is beautiful regardless of other things of beauty. It can be very hard to understand the diminishing returns issue in this hobby for newcomers in particular.  My $30 jade EA1 and my $450 7hz i99 are like comparing two models, one is rate 7 and the other a 9.  One just happens to be a DD cup while the other is a C cup.  Both are objectively beautiful, we're to the point where subjective tastes are far more important than they were previously.

The average is now so much higher and the variability is so much lower that it's very different than it used to be.  It's honestly surprising now when you get something like the TRN VX, which is a total 5.


----------



## audio123

Different opinions are certain as we are all different individuals. I personally believe that it is important to hear TOTL flagship IEMs to fully understand what good sound is. For example, person A only has experience with under 50 USD IEM while person B has experience with different IEMs up to 2000 USD. Next, in the assessment of a 150 USD IEM, person A will say it is the best IEM he/she has tried while person B will feel it is just alright and competent at its price point. It is evident that it is not easy to please person B due to his/her exposure. In recent times, the standard for IEMs keeps increasing in this ever-competive market and it has come to a point of saturation in which there are many good IEMs but just a few game changing IEMs. Of course, there are other factors that come into play such as source, tips and listening preferences. I am of the opinion that something good can shine with anything. To sum up, reference point, experience and listening preferences are the fundamentals. The more experienced you are, the easier it is for you to discern what's good. Ultimately, it is to enjoy the music. Cheers and Happy Listening!


----------



## IEMusic

bystander said:


> I have NM2 but want to believe that this lineup is a banger in general. Judging from descriptions and considering tuning differences.


To me, the NA2 seems to be tuned a lot like the Harman curve, but w/o any any harsh upper mids or harsh treble...how I imagine the Starfield sounds (I still have not heard it).


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> No mentions about it being limited (small batches to me means that it takes time to make NOT that it is limited...) and still sold out??? Linsoul needs to be more clear about stuff like this...



I agree. Most likely they have to make small batches and it takes time and/or they only have enough $$$ to produce only so many. Of course Linsoul is gonna say Limited so there is more chance of enticing people to buy them fearing they will not have another chance. If they sell and are a good one there will be more produced most likely.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 23, 2020)

SciOC said:


> BGGAR seems to lose credibility daily for me.  I find this claim particularly far fetched to believe.



I started the BGGAR Thor review and stopped after the BE is fast thing. BE is not fast the driver is fast. BE is a coating and adds some traits but the T6 is BE and not fast as are quite a few other Be. E5000 is not fast either is it? I guess I just don't follow quite a few of the BGGAR theorems/postulates.


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> To me, the NA2 seems to be tuned a lot like the Harman curve, but w/o any any harsh upper mids or harsh treble...how I imagine the Starfield sounds (I still have not heard it).


When you do get a chance to listen to the Starfield, try to listen to it balanced rather than 3.5mm. It sounds totally different given a little juice. A better IEM than some give it credit.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> When you do get a chance to listen to the Starfield, try to listen to it balanced rather than 3.5mm. It sounds totally different given a little juice. A better IEM than some give it credit.


What source do you use? I do believe there are sources with quite the powerful SE output.


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> To me, the NA2 seems to be tuned a lot like the Harman curve, but w/o any any harsh upper mids or harsh treble...how I imagine the Starfield sounds (I still have not heard it).


If you have IT00/NA2/NM2, you don't need to hear the Starfield.


----------



## IEMusic

finalstan said:


> The only thing that bothers me about BGGAR, when I am otherwise quite grateful for his reviews, understanding the limitations of subjectivity (he likes bass etc.) and hype-creating, is the fact that his list is basically 'the best of Linsoul' as whatever else is on there not from Linsoul is prohibitively expensive. Creates the impression that BL03 or L3 can compete against the giants. No, they can't.


Only my opinion, but I think that BGGAR is genuine when he really likes something.  Over time, his opinions sometimes change, but that happens to all of us, and I think he’s taken some good measures to help avoid the honeymoon period pitfalls.  He is more biased, based on his personal preferences (he likes bass), than someone like Crinacle, but BGGAR is also open and honest about is.  I think @finalstan is absolutely correct.  It’s his association with Linsoul that muddies the waters the most.  Yes, a retail association is better than an association with certain brands (though ThieAudio is Linsoul), but if he were to also review products like the ISN H40 and Penon Orb, that would give him much more credibility, and help buffer his ranking list.  He does, however, trash quite a lot of products that Linsoul sells as well, and has said plenty of things that I’m sure Linsoul didn’t like (like his QC rants about the UF, and more recently the L3).


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> If you have IT00/NA2/NM2, you don't need to hear the Starfield.


I believe that, but I really would just like to HEAR the Starfield to know what everyone is talking about when they reference it, just like the BL03.  It is much more expensive than the BL03, so I don’t want to purchase it for myself.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> What source do you use? I do believe there are sources with quite the powerful SE output.


Hiby R5. The 4.4mm makes the Starfield sound a different IEM.


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> I believe that, but I really would just like to HEAR the Starfield to know what everyone is talking about when they reference it, just like the BL03.  It is much more expensive than the BL03, so I don’t want to purchase it for myself.


The Starfield does not sound like the Blon 03 to me. The bass is completely different. I prefer the Blon 03 warts and all.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> The Starfield does not sound like the Blon 03 to me. The bass is completely different. I prefer the Blon 03 warts and all.


Oh, I worded that poorly.   I didn’t mean to imply that the Starfield sounds like the BL03.  It’s just that both IEMs and their sound signatures are referenced an awful lot, and I would like to know what everyone is talking about regarding the Starfield.   That was one of the main reasons I purchased the BL03.  To hear what everyone was talking about.


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> Only my opinion, but I think that BGGAR is genuine when he really likes something.  Over time, his opinions sometimes change, but that happens to all of us, and I think he’s taken some good measures to help avoid the honeymoon period pitfalls.  He is more biased, based on his personal preferences (he likes bass), than someone like Crinacle, but BGGAR is also open and honest about is.  I think @finalstan is absolutely correct.  It’s his association with Linsoul that muddies the waters the most.  Yes, a retail association is better than an association with certain brands (though ThieAudio is Linsoul), but if he were to also review products like the ISN H40 and Penon Orb, that would give him much more credibility, and help buffer his ranking list.  He does, however, trash quite a lot of products that Linsoul sells as well, and has said plenty of things that I’m sure Linsoul didn’t like (like his QC rants about the UF, and more recently the L3).


He got the ISN H40 if I recall and said they were nothing special.  Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## jant71 (Jul 23, 2020)

SciOC said:


> He got the ISN H40 if I recall and said they were nothing special.  Correct me if I'm wrong...



Should test him out.  Take all the logos off an H40 and get him to think it is something new from Linsoul and see what what the opinion is. 

I did always think that one was weird as there is a definite concensus on the H40 and how it sounds. Then factor in his love of bass and you figure he would be into the H40 and certainly deem it worthy of a review. Don't get me wrong I have never heard the H40 myself but it seems off. I mean if you love the Blon how can you not like the H40??


----------



## ChrisOc

SciOC said:


> He got the ISN H40 if I recall and said they were nothing special.  Correct me if I'm wrong...



I don't know about the ISN H40 but I do know that he thought the TRI I3 were "off" or words to that effect and I thought they were very good. Having bought them blind (without reading reviews, except on the seller's page) I disagreed with him on the TRI I3 but I wanted to know what others thought (and that I was not altogether mad, just partially) so I did a search and ended up becoming a member of Headfi, people who know their gear.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've bit now on two earphones based on BGGAR'S reviews, and neither of them really sat near the top of my preferred list because it wasn't until a bit later i found out he's a basshead. I'm not a basshead at all. both phones were heavy on the bass, when he said they were in a class with much higher priced models. technically they both were pretty good, but the unrefined bass turned me off immediately. i like to hear the bass. refined. fast. reactive. resolving. I'm not a  fan of FEELING the bass, unless i'm listening to hip hop, which is rarely (though it happens). There is a difference between HEAR and FEEL. I listen to metal and hard rock mostly, and if the bass is too intrusive, it will muddy the images, so if he says something is technically accurate and resolving, but lacks a bit of bass, then it's more likely got just the right amount of bass, and something i'd be interested in.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've bit now on two earphones based on BGGAR'S reviews, and neither of them really sat near the top of my preferred list because it wasn't until a bit later i found out he's a basshead. I'm not a basshead at all. both phones were heavy on the bass, when he said they were in a class with much higher priced models. technically they both were pretty good, but the unrefined bass turned me off immediately.



That’s why it’s really imperative to find trusted people that have the same tastes - listen to the same type of music, like the same sound profile, etc.

Someone might be a great _reviewer_, but if they only listen to classical music then their opinions would not be meaningful to me personally, because it’s the polar opposite to what I’m looking for.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> That’s why it’s really imperative to find trusted people that have the same tastes - listen to the same type of music, like the same sound profile, etc.
> 
> Someone might be a great _reviewer_, but if they only listen to classical music then their opinions would not be meaningful to me personally, because it’s the polar opposite to what I’m looking for.



Agree 100%. Though in my case, it's hard to find reviewers who listen to my kind of music, which is like you , completely the opposite of classical music or hip hop, and more into heavier faster genres, that are not bass first (like industrial or EDM).


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> That’s why it’s really imperative to find trusted people that have the same tastes - listen to the same type of music, like the same sound profile, etc.
> 
> Someone might be a great _reviewer_, but if they only listen to classical music then their opinions would not be meaningful to me personally, because it’s the polar opposite to what I’m looking for.


Also while at it, why buy based on one review? By the time I bought the BLON BL-03 myself, I read enough about it to fill a 500 page book. Although this could be considered paranoia at this point.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Also while at it, why buy based on one review? By the time I bought the BLON BL-03 myself, I read enough about it to fill a 500 page book. Although this could be considered paranoia at this point.



well, when you got them, what did you think of them? did they live up to the review hype? did they surprise you? was it about what you thought from your reading?


----------



## kmmbd

Sedna Xelastecs are here. First impressions: very grippy, unique texture, and almost disappears in the ear (it's a very weird feeling, hard to describe). Overall, comfort is S tier (for the rank lovers among us). 

In terms of sound, tried it with only two IEMs so far: Moondrop Starfield and KBEar Diamond. Both IEMs sounded as they sounded before with Spinfit CP-100. Comfort however is on another level vs the Spinfits. Will share more impressions as I try with more IEMs and A/B with other tips. Also, they're now finally available on Amazon.com.


----------



## JEHL (Jul 23, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> well, when you got them, what did you think of them? did they live up to the review hype? did they surprise you? was it about what you thought from your reading?


The TL DR of it would probably be that it sounds bass boosted U shape to my ears.

The best I could answer the longer answer is, combine the BL-05's 330Hz and under and BL-03's everything else and you get what's potentially my favorite tuning ever. Regardless the BL-03 showed me just how ridiculously RECESSED the lower mids in my every other headgear were, and this was the wow factor to me. That I wasn't stuggling to hear the 250Hz-1kHz range. I bought it mainly on the basis of the upper mids and treble having a conservative boost compared to what typical Chi-Fi is.

As for how basshead I am. How much bass boost I like seems to line up with what Crinacle likes, hence the BL05 or the TOTL version would be the Fearless x Crinacle Dawn, heck in fact almost the entire tuning of this thing seems like it would line up with what I like.

Edit: I actually need that D not to become an emoji.

Edit 2: Does BL05 bass with BL03 mids and treble sound like an expensive task to do?

Edit 3: Double quote fix.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> Edit 2: Does BL05 bass with BL03 mids and treble sound like an expensive task to do?


I wouldn’t think so, and put it in the BL05 shell.  However....

I use Sedna Earfits on the BL03.  To me, using Final E tips on the BL05 sounds very similar (to the BL03 with Sednas), just with a little less bass than the BL03, so it’s a good blend of the 2.  I think the Final tips tame the upper mids and treble enough to make it sound similar to the BL03.  The great timbre is there on both sets.


----------



## chinmie

Agree or disagree with him (BGGAR), one thing that i like about him is he's {at least in my view) honest about his opinion and his position. he did say he's working together with Linsoul for his channel, but he also got his own stuff with his personal purchases. he does get biased sometimes, like beryllium drivers would instantly become more favored by him, but frankly i also saw that happening often on headfi and any other forum (some prefer DD or BA drivers, that kind of stuff..) 

i rarely watch his reviews nowadays because i think i already got his sound preference, and it doesn't really match to mine. but some of his views on the stuff that i also had personally heard for myself, i can understand and sometimes agree, because it's all about preference. like for instance:



finalstan said:


> Creates the impression that BL03 or L3 can compete against the giants. No, they can't.



i haven't heard the L3, but i did had the chance to hear the BL03 and the U18 Tzar side by side. if price is not a factor, I'd still pick the BL03. 
the BL03 is not even my preferred sound to begin with and not my most used earphones
So "giant killing" or not, i would say depends on the person and the giant it is facing. 



Dsnuts said:


> Truth is. Todays earphones are way better than what they have been in the past. No longer are we seeing a constant crap shoot of earphones.



agreed. that's why for chifi, it's more exciting to see what's new in the usd 200 below..for something above that price, I'd go for more "settled" products from bigger companies.


----------



## DynamicEars

kmmbd said:


> Sedna Xelastecs are here. First impressions: very grippy, unique texture, and almost disappears in the ear (it's a very weird feeling, hard to describe). Overall, comfort is S tier (for the rank lovers among us).
> 
> In terms of sound, tried it with only two IEMs so far: Moondrop Starfield and KBEar Diamond. Both IEMs sounded as they sounded before with Spinfit CP-100. Comfort however is on another level vs the Spinfits. Will share more impressions as I try with more IEMs and A/B with other tips. Also, they're now finally available on Amazon.com.



Xelastec : sharp imaging
Tamron : sharp imaging


----------



## audio123 (Jul 23, 2020)

Slater said:


> That’s why it’s really imperative to find trusted people that have the same tastes - listen to the same type of music, like the same sound profile, etc.
> 
> Someone might be a great _reviewer_, but if they only listen to classical music then their opinions would not be meaningful to me personally, because it’s the polar opposite to what I’m looking for.


I concur. It is important to test gears with mainstream tracks. A truly good IEM will sound good with most music genres. For example, I find the Starfield and T4 to have mediocre vocals performance and given the existence of vocals in mainstream tracks, I cannot recommend them at all. On the other hand, the IT00 and NM2 excels with mainstream tracks hence top recommendations for me. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## audio123

Shoutout to @jant71 for ISN GC4 suggestion on the Dunu SA3. The synergy is unreal. The GC4 creates a fuller sound. Bass has better texture with good rumble, midrange is detailed and bodied, treble is smooth yet crisp. Good suggestion!


----------



## BubisUK (Jul 24, 2020)

If enyone is interstet, you can get a Tin T2 Plus for 42$ after coupons fron NiceHCK store on ali, ordered one myself, will be my first tin


----------



## zenki (Jul 24, 2020)

@BubisUK Where're the coupons?
Can't get to $42


----------



## BubisUK

Follow the store and also ali is giving away coupons for coins now if you have more than 300


----------



## darkxvx

Does anyone know if the driver in Thor is pure beryllium or beryllium coated? Considering the cost, I assume it’s beryllium coated?


----------



## IEMusic

darkxvx said:


> Does anyone know if the driver in Thor is pure beryllium or beryllium coated? Considering the cost, I assume it’s beryllium coated?


Beryllium coated,


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jul 24, 2020)

chinmie said:


> i haven't heard the L3, but i did had the chance to hear the BL03 and the U18 Tzar side by side. if price is not a factor, I'd still pick the BL03.
> the BL03 is not even my preferred sound to begin with and not my most used earphones
> So "giant killing" or not, i would say depends on the person and the giant it is facing.



Totally can relate to this. In my eyes, the BLON BL-03 leaves a little something to be desired as far as detail is concerned but truly great tonal balance is a rare thing. BL-03 isn't even my preferred sound signature but it's a joy to listen to, (especially for tracks from the local music scene in involved in that were recorded, erm... "_Hastily.") _


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2020)

So a few things has happened since initally hearing the X-One. These tend to sound bright out of the box. It doesnt help that they had the treble tuning module installed by default. As I was getting to know these things. I had a few interuptions when I was wrting about these the Mofaest Trio for one and the KS2 was the other. So I kinda put these on the back burner and just let them play out.

These are one of them earphones that absolutely require burn in. In fact I decided to take a look at the reader that came with these and they have it in writing that these require burn in. It is something I do anyway but. It turned out to be the reason why I was not hearing much difference in the tuning modules.

Long story short. I finally got around to listening to these critically and to my surprise the modules actually has an effect and I am very certain it has to do with the burn in process.

The modules are not hokey after all. I was pleasantly surprised when I tried them last night and what you know. I have been using the blue module the entire time and thought the rest of the modules had minimal effect. Well that was on early listen. Now they definitley have an effect. I liked the tuning on these but wanted a bit more forwardness for the mids. The Black module actually does just this. I was very surprised. Red module accents the treble region with more distinction and definition.  So the tuning modules are more unique than I first thought. Better yet they actually work.

I had to revise my write up several times for these. They went from a ugly duckling to something entirely different. Some earphones are apparent from the get go.. Not so much the X-One.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> So a few things has happened since initally hearing the X-One. These tend to sound bright out of the box. It doesnt help that they had the treble tuning module installed by default. As I was getting to know these things. I had a few interuptions when I was wrting about these the Mofaest Trio for one and the KS2 was the other. So I kinda put these on the back burner and just let them play out.
> 
> These are one of them earphones that absolutely require burn in. In fact I decided to take a look at the reader that came with these and they have it in writing that these require burn in. It is something I do anyway but. It turned out to be the reason why I was not hearing much difference in the tuning modules.
> 
> ...



But according to the official FR graph, the modules make an extremely minor difference.

If the difference becomes larger after burn in, wouldn’t they have measured the FR after a lengthy burn in?


----------



## thebigredpolos

Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but looks like Fiio's sister company Jade Audio has released their version Fiio's FH1 (beryllium driver) in the EA1  -https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001250741576.html.  Just barely sub $50, a bit tempting.


----------



## IEMusic

thebigredpolos said:


> Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but looks like Fiio's sister company Jade Audio has released their version Fiio's FH1 (beryllium driver) in the EA1  -https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001250741576.html.  Just barely sub $50, a bit tempting.


The Jade Audio EA1 is currently $30, and is the same as the FiiO FD1, which is currently $60.


----------



## Dsnuts

Slater said:


> But according to the official FR graph, the modules make an extremely minor difference.
> 
> If the difference becomes larger after burn in, wouldn’t they have measured the FR after a lengthy burn in?



So the module thingy these guys figured out. What they are doing is tuning with harmonics in the region which on graph looks like there is barely anything. But what has happened is with burn in the sound has settled down and each module with increase or decrease in the mid treble to upper treble. Bass to mids the tuning is the same. with that bit of increase or decrease the harmonics seems to elevate/ highlight vocals, mids instrumentation or lower it which lets the bass come through and or treble to shine. This is a case where graphs don't tell the whole story. Believe me I was very surprised last night. This is the 4th time I have tried these modules and I can finally hear the effects. Lol.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> But according to the official FR graph, the modules make an extremely minor difference.
> 
> If the difference becomes larger after burn in, wouldn’t they have measured the FR after a lengthy burn in?


How do you measure the forwardness of the mids or detail level on a FR graph?

Kind of akin to what @Dsnuts posted about the KS2 versus the Z1R.

Just because they graph close together doesn't mean they sound alike.  For other pairs like the nx7 pro and IMR Rah I've noticed little difference in overall sounds characteristics with nozzles and filters, but I was hoping these tuning modules were a bit more complete in their retuning.  Maybe they are after all and they've struck on a good idea....


----------



## jant71

They do need to find a way to do midrange tuning instead of mainly bass and treble. That is for sure. I remember someone saying the LZ-A7 was gonna control the mids with the switch. Pics show the switch say "POP" and "Monitor" which implies impedance switch to me. Not sure "Pop" and "Monitor" settings mean the difference is the mids/vocals unless you define it as Pop being less mids giving a "V" which is popular and more mid presence is a monitor sound. If the black modules in the Anew can do that it is a decent accomplishment. Though not yet convinced they are worth $310 in SQ regardless of how well the modules work.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2020)

they figured out how increasing or decreasing emphasis around the 4-8Khz which is a sensitive region for harmonics and detail.  And it is very specific increase or decrease so each module actually has a different tuning in the region which ultimately affects the rest of the sound. This turned out to be brilliant actually. The actual tuning and sound is not drastic like a whole new earphone sound but it does have the desired effects just like what it says it does.

Red enhances treble detail, black mids,bass, treble in that order, Blue uplifts bass. Lowers harmonics so bass can come through.


----------



## audio123

Reviewed the X-One some time back, Anew X-One Review. My personal favourite is the black module. The blue module has a fuller lower end, the black module has a more balanced sound and the red module has more treble presence.


----------



## Dsnuts

I brought my Mofos to work with me today to let the X-One finish burning in. I am using my Xelastec tips on the Mofos.

Best way to clean them as they tend to get lint among other things on the tips easily due to the rubber grippy nature of them is to use alcohol wipes if you have some handy. They go right back to being like new out of box sticky after.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I brought my Mofos to work with me today to let the X-One finish burning in. I am using my Xelastec tips on the Mofos.
> 
> Best way to clean them as they tend to get lint among other things on the tips easily due to the rubber grippy nature of them is to use alcohol wipes if you have some handy. They go right back to being like new out of box sticky after.


Yea, the Xelastec a dust magnet. Alcohol wipes are the best solution for it.


----------



## ehjie (Jul 25, 2020)

audio123 said:


> ... To sum up, reference point, experience and listening preferences are the fundamentals. The more experienced you are, the easier it is for you to discern what's good. Ultimately, it is to enjoy the music. Cheers and Happy Listening!



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rank-the-iems-youve-heard.454855/post-15759101

IEMs nowadays are closing the gap on build, excellent SQ & packaging,  by which can only be heard on usd.2000+ full size and premium in-ears, a couple of years ago.
we only need to know where to go.
Thanks to @audio123 for his impressions & reviews on the Penon in ear headphones. Very promising indeed!


----------



## audio123

ehjie said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rank-the-iems-youve-heard.454855/post-15759101
> 
> IEMs nowadays are closing the gap on build, excellent SQ & packaging,  by which can only be heard on usd.2000+ full size and premium in-ears, a couple of years ago.
> we only need where to go.
> Thanks to @audio123 for his impressions & reviews on the Penon in ear headphones. Very promising indeed!


Glad to be of help. Enjoy the music. Cheers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full in-depth written review about FiiO's EH3 NC Headphones! The review will also be uploaded to Head-fi shortly, on the product page, but I want to give you a quick peek on what FiiO's been working on when it comes to their headphones!! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/07/fiio-eh3-nc-commercially-cool-headphones.html









I also made a video about the obscure-y Sivga P-II or P2 headphones! This is a headphone I fell in love with, and althogh I knew nothing about them before reviewing them, now I want to know more about all of Sivga's headphones and will keep on reviewing them and sharing my feelings about them!!


----------



## ChrisOc

Dobrescu George said:


> I made a full in-depth written review about FiiO's EH3 NC Headphones! The review will also be uploaded to Head-fi shortly, on the product page, but I want to give you a quick peek on what FiiO's been working on when it comes to their headphones!!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/07/fiio-eh3-nc-commercially-cool-headphones.html
> 
> ...




Talking about the Sivga, I am told they are similar to the Blob B20, which I have, same drivers and in essence the same build with different colour schemes.





Zeos hyped the Blon B20 seriously. For me they ooze oodles of planar goodness which I love. What I love about the Sivga is the cable, looks good, don't know how good it sounds, but looks good.

I will check out your review.


----------



## audio123

Sennheiser IE 500 Pro Review. One of the few IEMs that uses Pentaconn Ear connectors. Smooth and full sounding. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## mirrorgl

Yes! The artwork of this shell is extremely dreamy and beautiful already. I love it so much! I cannot wait to see the final version of the shell of this headphones. Thank you for your review!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mirrorgl said:


> Yes! The artwork of this shell is extremely dreamy and beautiful already. I love it so much! I cannot wait to see the final version of the shell of this headphones. Thank you for your review!


who? what?


----------



## warbles

Dsnuts said:


> H40 has a more colored sound meaning it has more bass impact and body with a great wide stage. Mids have a smoother warmish tone and a bit more in the way of treble emphasis. It is very musical sounding earphone and is one of the best in ears to get if you plan on using your nicer cables with. I say this because the stock cable that come with it while is a good cable. Every higher end cable I tried it with makes the H40 sound better than with the stock cable. This one is awesome for people that like to tinker with the sound profile to their liking using cables of all things.
> 
> TSMR-3 pros might not sound as dynamic but more than makes up for it with pin point imaging a taller more involved sound. Which makes them excellent for vocals and instrument acoustic music, Jazz, blues. Actually surprising for EDM too since you can tune the bass a bit with the switches. BA timbre but you can tell the BAs used on the TSMR earphones are a higher quality vs what is in the H40. Better detailed mids and has the cleaner treble over the H40. All TSMR earphones are fantastic for vocals actually. The H40 more for pop rock and metal, hiphop EDM.
> 
> Both these earphones are versatile actually. Both sound good to great with all genres of music but due to the tonality and strengths of the tunings is where I feel each one does better at certain genres.


Howzabout TSMR-2? In NZD closer to the $200 budget mark than the nearly 400NZD 3s! Anybody have them and care to report...?


----------



## warbles

Are there full reviews of TSMR sets anywhere?


----------



## superuser1

warbles said:


> Are there full reviews of TSMR sets anywhere?


Did you try google?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-2.23989/reviews


----------



## lgcubana

While composing my thoughts on the budget friendly KBear KS2, I started to drift into why do these have such a firm grasp on soundstage ?

Excluding the highlighted red area (for the footprint of the dynamic driver),  that's a lot of empty space, just like the Fiio/Jade Audio FD1/EA1 (share a similar empty shell ratio to driver), with a similar expanse, on the soundstage.

By the lack of cavernous space, would this equate to full resin BAs (e.g. Fiio FA7) start with a handicap, for soundstage ?


----------



## Ryokan

Recently bought some Kennerton Ikiz iems, there was only one review up so I took a chance and am glad I did, these sound superb imo, they deserve more attention on here. The only negative imo is the proprietary connection, though looking on IEmusic's post about different connectors they could be IPX.

I own other much more expensive iems but can happily play these for hours.


----------



## IEMusic

Ryokan said:


> Recently bought some Kennerton Ikiz iems, there was only one review up so I took a chance and am glad I did, these sound superb imo, they deserve more attention on here. The only negative imo is the proprietary connection, though looking on IEmusic's post about different connectors they could be IPX.
> 
> I own other much more expensive iems but can happily play these for hours.


Unfortunately, those look different from the IPX connectors.  They actually look more like MEE Audio’s proprietary connector (I forgot to include them), but still different.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 25, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> While composing my thoughts on the budget friendly KBear KS2, I started to drift into why do these have such a firm grasp on soundstage ?
> 
> Excluding the highlighted red area (for the footprint of the dynamic driver),  that's a lot of empty space, just like the Fiio/Jade Audio FD1/EA1 (share a similar empty shell ratio to driver), with a similar expanse, on the soundstage.
> 
> By the lack of cavernous space, would this equate to full resin BAs (e.g. Fiio FA7) start with a handicap, for soundstage ?



KS2 really has quite a good soundstage for the cheap price. Though my Audiosense T800 which is a full resin shell has a wide soundstage too. So maybe it isn't only the empty shell on the KS2 that contributes to this. Perhaps the KS2's overly distant lower mids may partially contribute to a sense of "spaciousness"?

Open backed sets also generally give a better soundstage, though at the expense of isolation. For the closed backed IEMs with big soundstage, maybe one factor is the empty shell as you say, or even shell sizing (eg TRI I3 with its gigantic shell size), or maybe it is down to tuning or maybe some resonances in the shell material/shape/nozzle itself can affect this? Maybe some experts can chime in.


----------



## IEMusic

I would think the that size of the shell may play a role when the drivers fire into the space in the shell, such as with the FiiO FD1, KZ ZS10 Pro, CCA CA16, 64 Audio Trio, etc.  If the IEM is designed with a fully tubed system, such as the Legacy 3, T800, Blessing 2, the empty space probably doesn’t make much of a difference, especially with CIEMs.  That’s my guess anyways.


----------



## SciOC

So many factors play a role into soundstage.   I'm no expert, but one thing the bqeyz spring 1 did was put a dampener in front of the BA.  The result was making the soundstage quite expansive even though it's placement was pretty much right in the nozzle.  My KS2 is still in transit somewhere, I wonder if there is something similar in there too the spring 1....

On the other hand, the TRN VX had the ba directly in the nozzle with nothing between that and your ear.  The result there is it sounds like the frequencies handled by that BA are shouting right in your ear from inches away, which is, needless to say, quite unpleasant.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> So many factors play a role into soundstage.   I'm no expert, but one thing the bqeyz spring 1 did was put a dampener in front of the BA.  The result was making the soundstage quite expansive even though it's placement was pretty much right in the nozzle.  My KS2 is still in transit somewhere, I wonder if there is something similar in there too the spring 1....
> 
> On the other hand, the TRN VX had the ba directly in the nozzle with nothing between that and your ear.  The result there is it sounds like the frequencies handled by that BA are shouting right in your ear from inches away, which is, needless to say, quite unpleasant.


You mean like this?


----------



## warbles

superuser1 said:


> Did you try google?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-2.23989/reviews


Haha...sorry, was excited by what i was reading, in the moment an' all, and didn't even think...😁


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> You mean like this?


Both an accurate representation of how the TRN VX sounds and also what marriage is like....


----------



## dharmasteve

So sad to see that the great Peter Green has passed away. He was the most sensitive guitar player I ever heard.


----------



## RSC08

jant71 said:


> So, I go and say I think I like the new JVC tips and Azla comes back real quick
> 
> Aiming at the best sound that AZLA thinks, it analyzes the external auditory canal of 788 people, achieves both sound quality and fit, and it is a big hit, the already released "Sedna Earfit™" series. "SednaEarfit™ XELASTEC" aims to achieve a high level of sound quality and fit at the same time as the SednaEarfit series, while the sound quality remains the same, with the intention of further improving the fit. Was developed by. The material is a safe and high quality thermoplastic elastomer (TPE: Thermal Plastic Elastomer) that has been approved by the US FDA (Food and Drug Administration) of KRAIBURG TPE, a worldwide manufacturer. By making the most of the material's characteristic of being easily deformed by heat, the shape of the umbrella part softens and gradually changes due to body temperature when the earphone is worn on the ear, and a superb fit that sticks is obtained. Since the shape changes and fits to the ear, the burden on specific parts of the ear canal is reduced and it can be used comfortably for a long time. In addition, unlike urethane foam material, which also changes shape to fit the ear canal, it has a high durability.



What new JVC tips?


----------



## audio123

iBasso CF01. Easily the best TWS Bluetooth IEM adapter.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here is our first look at the exciting and gorgeous looking Kinera Freya.

https://www.headfonia.com/first-look-sunday-kinera-freya/


----------



## chinmie

audio123 said:


> iBasso CF01. Easily the best TWS Bluetooth IEM adapter.



how's the battery life on those, is it really 4 hours per charge? does it have volume control? and what's the price?


----------



## jant71

RSC08 said:


> What new JVC tips?


----------



## RSC08

Thank you. What are those called? Are they up for sale already?


----------



## audio123

chinmie said:


> how's the battery life on those, is it really 4 hours per charge? does it have volume control? and what's the price?


I have not tested the CF01 fully as of yet. More info can be found on iBasso FB post, https://www.facebook.com/992950420734170/posts/3673183632710822.


jant71 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## jant71

RSC08 said:


> Thank you. What are those called? Are they up for sale already?



They would have to be bought as a replacement. Doubt they will be for sale in an other way. They just make them for the new sports models.


----------



## HanselPA

audio123 said:


> iBasso CF01. Easily the best TWS Bluetooth IEM adapter.


Hummmmm, very interested in this one!! I use my TRN bt20 a lot and battery is not that good anymore. Was looking for the next generation of the same ( the bt20s), but most reviews agree the old one sound better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> They would have to be bought as a replacement. Doubt they will be for sale in an other way. They just make them for the new sports models.



what sport models?


----------



## ehjie

warbles said:


> Are there full reviews of TSMR sets anywhere?



Here u go, 5 Tansio in ear reviews courtesy @audio123 
https://audio123reviews.com/?s=tansio


----------



## Animagus (Jul 26, 2020)

warbles said:


> Are there full reviews of TSMR sets anywhere?



I've reviewed a couple of Tansio Mirai IEMs on Head-fi and Twister6. @Wyville has done one on Twister6 too. @Dsnuts, @audio123 and others have reviewed some of them here on Head-fi and/or their websites. You can easily google them and the review pages for individual TSMR IEMs on Head-fi. If you like, you can follow the TSMR impressions thread here. Hope this helps!


----------



## Animagus (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey guys! Here is my review of the updated BGVP ArtMagic DH3. Check it out if you like. Cheers!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Freya's first impressions article: https://www.headfonia.com/first-look-sunday-kinera-freya/


----------



## davidcotton (Jul 26, 2020)

edit


----------



## assassin10000

HanselPA said:


> Hummmmm, very interested in this one!! I use my TRN bt20 a lot and battery is not that good anymore. Was looking for the next generation of the same ( the bt20s), but most reviews agree the old one sound better.



The Fiio UTWS1 would be the next gen of the BT20/BT20S. Made by TRN for Fiio with updates to hardware and firmware.

But these ibasso are interesting with the charging case. Just wish they had 8-10 hours play time like the BT20S/UTWS1.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ultrainferno said:


> Freya's first impressions article: https://www.headfonia.com/first-look-sunday-kinera-freya/


Is that the final and retuned version? Not the early prototype that some others got?


----------



## Kumonomukou

audio123 said:


> iBasso CF01. Easily the best TWS Bluetooth IEM adapter.



That's great! At least We get a solid replacement option for TRN BT20s/Fiio UTWS1. The ease of charging is a huge plus!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio FH3 (1 DD (beryllium) + 2 BA (knowles) ) = N/A

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-fh3-2-ba-1-dynamic-driver-hybrid-earphones.938384/

Wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FH3 (1 DD (beryllium) + 2 BA (knowles) ) = N/A
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-fh3-2-ba-1-dynamic-driver-hybrid-earphones.938384/
> 
> Wonder how much it will cost.



LOL Fiio (with subsidiary Jade Audio) seems to be going down the KZ route and are releasing stuff on an almost weekly basis. And their recent budget releases seem to be riding on the beryllium hype train for their DD drivers.

Anyways for those that have heard both the recently released Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1, do you guys concur the driver and tuning is similar? Is it cost effective to get the FD1 which is double the price?


----------



## finalstan

Kumonomukou said:


> That's great! At least We get a solid replacement option for TRN BT20s/Fiio UTWS1. The ease of charging is a huge plus!



Isn't Fiio working on UTWS2? I'd wait for that to see which one is better.


----------



## HanselPA

Money!!! I need money !!!!🤪
Has anyone listen to one of those beryllium “plated” before? Don’t know if they are just putting anything beryllium just to put that word on the name and follow the hype?! Is like in jewelry, one thing is “solid gold” and other very different is “gold plated”.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

RikudouGoku said:


> Is that the final and retuned version? Not the early prototype that some others got?


Hi,

The sample is the same with the sales version.


----------



## dharmasteve

HanselPA said:


> Money!!! I need money !!!!🤪
> Has anyone listen to one of those beryllium “plated” before? Don’t know if they are just putting anything beryllium just to put that word on the name and follow the hype?! Is like in jewelry, one thing is “solid gold” and other very different is “gold plated”.


I would think pure Beryllium would cost a fortune. Anybody know how expensive pure Beryllium is?


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> I would think pure Beryllium would cost a fortune. Anybody know how expensive pure Beryllium is?



Dunu’s flagship is a pure beryllium driver.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> I would think pure Beryllium would cost a fortune. Anybody know how expensive pure Beryllium is?


Beryllium is not that expensive (current prices is at ~$1 per gram); more expensive is processing due to toxicity of beryllium dust.


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> Beryllium is not that expensive (current prices is at ~$1 per gram); more expensive is processing due to toxicity of beryllium dust.



Yeah I heard beryllium is toxic to process. 

I wonder what happens if the beryllium driver breaks down over the years, does it release toxic dust particles? Especially since it is so near the ears, that might be dangerous!

Though with how fast this CHIFI industry moves, maybe by next month, another CHIFI hypetrain would have arrived and the current beryllium IEM would be in the drawer or listed on the second hand sales page.


----------



## PhonoPhi

HanselPA said:


> ...like in jewelry, one thing is “solid gold” and other very different is “gold plated”.


Solid and plated gold look, feel and taste absolutely the same - the beauty there is truly skin-deep 

For the drivers though, the continuity and integrity of the film is crucial, so material - beryllium, CNT, "graphene", DLC - may be secondary to the properties of the film/membrane and how it is integrated into a driver design.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I heard beryllium is toxic to process.
> 
> I wonder what happens if the beryllium driver breaks down over the years, does it release toxic dust particles? Especially since it is so near the ears, that might be dangerous!
> 
> Though with how fast this CHIFI industry moves, maybe by next month, another CHIFI hypetrain would have arrived and the current beryllium IEM would be in the drawer or listed on the second hand sales page.


One need to inhale quite a bit of fine dust (beryllium oxide), which should accumulate in the lung rather than kill by traces, so to the end users hazards are minimal.
The case of beryllium dust was one of the earliest and best documented industrial toxicity/hazard cases, so now it is treated very much as "better safe than sorry".


----------



## monsieurfromag3 (Jul 26, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I would think pure Beryllium would cost a fortune. Anybody know how expensive pure Beryllium is?





Slater said:


> Dunu’s flagship is a pure beryllium driver.


Final’s A8000 too. $1800...


----------



## HanselPA

dharmasteve said:


> I would think pure Beryllium would cost a fortune. Anybody know how expensive pure Beryllium is?


It is and it really make a difference in sound! Like Dunu Luna or the Utopias. What I’m not sure is about the beryllium plated. Will it make an audible difference? They are not expensive, so I’m not complaining about prices, just wanna know about performance.


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit of Sunday reading. X-Ones so close to getting out something special. 


Of course these tips and cables are not included. But is exactly what these need to shine. 
The tips that come with these things. Lol. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/anew-x-one.24512/reviews


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> ... Anyways for those that have heard both the recently released Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1, do you guys concur the driver and tuning is similar? Is it cost effective to get the FD1 which is double the price?


I don’t know if anyone else bought both, but to answer your question: yes, no


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I heard beryllium is toxic to process.
> 
> I wonder what happens if the beryllium driver breaks down over the years, does it release toxic dust particles? Especially since it is so near the ears, that might be dangerous!
> 
> Though with how fast this CHIFI industry moves, maybe by next month, another CHIFI hypetrain would have arrived and the current beryllium IEM would be in the drawer or listed on the second hand sales page.


I think that's a fairly cynical way to look at it.  The way I see it, if ChiFi companies now have new materials and processes available to them, it opens up more opportunities for us to get more varied tuning/performance options, rather than the same KZ/CCA/TRN hybrid variants being spit out every couple of months.

Sure, it wouldn't surprise me if we see some poorly implemented budget beryllium DD or hybrid sets over the coming months.  The good sets will stay in people's collections. I haven't ditched my carbon nanotube DD sets just because I am currently enjoying a beryllium set.


----------



## Slater (Jul 26, 2020)

HanselPA said:


> It is and it really make a difference in sound! Like Dunu Luna or the Utopias. What I’m not sure is about the beryllium plated. Will it make an audible difference? They are not expensive, so I’m not complaining about prices, just wanna know about performance.



Plated and VPD drivers are nothing new. They have many different driver coatings and diaphragm materials, and they all have different characteristics - titanium, magnesium, aluminum, titanium nitride, DLC, carbon nanotube, beryllium, graphite, mica, polyfiber, etc.

However, the design and tuning is the most important factor by far. Not if/what driver diaphragm material or coating is used.


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what sport models?



AE5T and AE1W


----------



## kayuhitam

Gee Simpson said:


> As a IT01 fan, I just purchased the IT00 based on your comparisons and review, thanks @audio123


how does these compared? I already own Intime Sora 2 for female voices, acoustics and jpop. Should I go for IT00 or IT01 (found the preloved one, also cheaper price than IT00), which one should I go?


----------



## mochill

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Final’s A8000 too. $1800...


Also periodic be


----------



## RSC08

mochill said:


> Also periodic be



But is that a beryllium driver or a beryllium coated driver..?

Dunu confirmed recently that the Luna's driver costs them around $120 per unit and that the machinery to make the driver cost them more than 100K.


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 27, 2020)

RSC08 said:


> But is that a beryllium driver or a beryllium coated driver..?
> 
> Dunu confirmed recently that the Luna's driver costs them around $120 per unit and that the machinery to make the driver cost them more than 100K.







Periodic BE has a pure beryllium foil driver similar to the LUNA.
Periodic Audio makes their own drivers. Dunu outsources theirs.


----------



## RSC08

Sorry, but I find that very hard to believe, since Periodic Audio sells their beryllium IEMs for $299 (new) and $199 blemished ( with minor imperfections on the shell).


----------



## tgx78

LOL you should go sue them then.


----------



## kmmbd (Jul 27, 2020)

So, I received the KZ ZST X today, and frankly I didn't have much high expectations of them, esp at $17 and given KZ's inconsistent track record.

However, it's pretty decent, and doesn't really have any deal-breaking flaw IMO. Firstly, you get nice set of accessories as the stock cable is now the KZ SPC upgrade cable they used to sell a year or so back for ~$7. The tips are also KZ Starline tips, so there really isn't any need to go tip-hunting. The shells are lightweight, looks decently put together but probably won't endure much abuse. Also there is no R/L channel marking on the earpieces themselves, you have to figure that out yourself (it's not too difficult to figure out).

Speaking of the build, the dreaded "BA driver in the nozzle" is in plain view here as the nozzles are transparent plastic. The dynamic driver is apparently their new 10mm _XUN _unit which is just a fancy name for a double-cavity DD driver (has better low-end extension in practice).

The sound is V-shaped, but not overly so. The bass has nice punch but I feel like that BA in the nozzle is blocking quite a bit of low end. Despite that, this is good low-end, better than their much pricier ZSX even I must say. The lower mids aren't scooped and the upper-mids are just a bit lower my _shoutiness _threshold. There are a couple lower-treble peaks (I gather one around 4KHz and another near 6/7KHz) but those are not too exaggerated so sibilance or harshness is just kept under control. Certain tracks will still get sibilant but it's a rare occurrence comparatively.

Unfortunately, that 30095 BA driver sounds as splashy as ever and cymbals/hi-hats can get fatiguing over time. Soundstage was decently wide, imaging was average.

Overall, a pleasant surprise indeed. Hopefully I'll have more to say in the full review.


----------



## RSC08

tgx78 said:


> LOL you should go sue them then.


The Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and the Aune E1 also advertise "beryllium drivers".


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 27, 2020)

RSC08 said:


> The Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and the Aune E1 also advertise "beryllium drivers".



And we all know that they are plated.
Look, you should go to Periodic Audio's website and should look around. They also have some videos of their assembly process.
I love there transparency. I used to own the BE and it sounded great, but I sold it because it was uncomfortable and little bass heavy.
I could totally see the potential of the driver and I even sent them an email asking about their tuning process.
Too bad so many people are sucked into paying mega bucks for what company is saying 'oh we have to recoup our R&D cost' bullsh%t
Reason why we are seeing upwards of $8000 IEMS now. lol


----------



## rggz

If you guys google "Periodic Beryllium iem mod" you'll find the crinacle's link to his mod.





Red: stock FR, Black: simple mod FR

And his impression:


> *Final impressions*
> I'm not the best person to pass judgement considering that this is tuned literally to my own specifications, but IMO this is now my favourite dynamic-driver IEM. I wouldn't call it true neutral but it certainly doesn't overly emphasise any specific frequency range. The sound is slightly warm, vocals aren't biased toward either male or female, no significant complaints on my end apart from the housing the cabling of the IEM itself. Already prefer it over the Beyerdynamic Xelento and the Sennheiser IE800S based off a comparison earlier this afternoon.



Bear in mind it's an old post and maybe he changed his mind nowadays, but definitely I'm interested in getting a pair when it goes on sale again for $150ish. 

I was eyeing the Urbanfun, which seems similar but I'd hate the sensation that another person has another tuning version and we can't even be sure if we're talking about the same IEM and sharing the same findings (or getting a QC lemon).


----------



## tgx78

rggz said:


> If you guys google "Periodic Beryllium iem mod" you'll find the crinacle's link to his mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That frequency response looks beautiful after the mod. I might grab the BE again to try.


----------



## rggz

tgx78 said:


> That frequency response looks beautiful after the mod. I might grab the BE again to try.



The hardest part would be tuning the bass, you'd need a coupler or some basic measurement rig (e.g. imm6 + tube) to get it right and match the channels. But definitely it looks really even after the mods.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 27, 2020)

TRN has a new IEM (with tuning filters): On multiple stores on Aliexpress now. $23 USD.

Called TRN STM.

I'm a bit wary of TRN putting BAs in the nozzle directly (looking at you TRN VX cough cough), they are generally harsh in the treble, but maybe the tuning filters this time may help? Not sure if the tuning filters are gimmicks though, but I think this is the first time TRN is going down the tunable filters route.

Though, it looks very much like their recently released TRN ST1 (just with the tuning filters), which was IIRC about $9ish USD.


----------



## Slater

tgx78 said:


> Periodic BE has a pure beryllium foil driver similar to the LUNA.
> Periodic Audio makes their own drivers. Dunu outsources theirs.



That’s a goofy looking cable connection. Is that a normal mmcx? Or something proprietary?


----------



## zenki

Without damper, it's probably definitely a no no.
P2 still far away


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> That’s a goofy looking cable connection. Is that a normal mmcx? Or something proprietary?


Periodic Audio IEM's don't use detachable cables.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

RSC08 said:


> But is that a beryllium driver or a beryllium coated driver..?
> 
> Dunu confirmed recently that the Luna's driver costs them around $120 per unit and that the machinery to make the driver cost them more than 100K.



Interesting; did not realize something I mentioned off-hand would be mentioned so quickly in multiple different places.

As the person who was the one on @Resolve 's live stream, I want to set the record straight here:

The reviewer (who previously worked at another company, so he really has no real insider knowledge, only _hearsay_) was the one who stated this --- he actually quoted the estimate it in RMB and mentioned they were about 800 RMB for the raw material and 1200 RMB for "everything" (whatever that means).
I did not state that he was correct, but only that he wasn't too far from the ballpark for the raw material itself. We do not disclose real costs, but for the record, _he is wrong_. It costs _more_.
The > $100K statement was _only_ for tooling costs, without accounting for raw material (and we expended enough sheets of beryllium for 20+ driver iterations before arriving at the final design). Total R&D costs were _much higher_.
These costs also _do not_ take into account the CNC programming and BOM costs for the grade 5 _titanium_ shells, which costs significantly more than stainless steel, aluminum-magnesium, zinc, brass, or other commonly used shell alloys.
These costs also _do not_ take into account the rest of the bill of materials, which includes the custom-designed magnet, voice coil, and _yes_, custom-formulated adhesives. While these costs are less than the ones listed in #3 and #4, they still add up.
These costs also _do not_ take into account the set of accessories we bundled with the LUNA, which included a portable DAC and two genuine leather cases.
These costs also _do not_ take into account our factory operating costs.
These costs also _do not_ take into account engineers' salaries.



tgx78 said:


> Periodic BE has a pure beryllium foil driver similar to the LUNA.
> Periodic Audio makes their own drivers. Dunu outsources theirs.



We _make_ our _own_ drivers. Only the diaphragm is tooled and formed by Materion and its technical partners. 

In fact, we had to design the diaphragm shape and morphology. But Materion and its technical partner help us make the tooling and pre-form the diaphragm for us. _They don't do anything else_. So it arrives to us in the form of pre-formed pieces of metal. We have to adhere the diaphragm to its surround, adhere the voice coil, and mount it to the magnet system.

I would hardly count this as "outsourcing". If this counts as outsourcing, then just about all earphone companies outsource their drivers because they have to purchase their diaphragm film from a materials supplier. Plus, forming a beryllium foil diaphragm is much more complex a process than forming a PET/PEK/PEEK/PEN diaphragm and then coating it with beryllium, CNT, DLC, graphene, etc. It is reasonable that another company does this step for us.



RSC08 said:


> Sorry, but I find that very hard to believe, since Periodic Audio sells their beryllium IEMs for $299 (new) and $199 blemished ( with minor imperfections on the shell).





tgx78 said:


> LOL you should go sue them then.





tgx78 said:


> Too bad so many people are sucked into paying mega bucks for what company is saying 'oh we have to recoup our R&D cost' bullsh%t
> Reason why we are seeing upwards of $8000 IEMS now. lol



@tgx78 if you're referring to DUNU, then frankly, you're arriving at the wrong conclusion.

So let me make a couple of categorical statements:

We did not release the LUNA to gouge customers. DUNU as a company does not gouge customers, period. There is a very good reason why we have trouble breaking into certain markets of the world, and it is precisely because distributors and dealers feel our products don't make them enough money.
The LUNA's R&D process was extremely expensive. We had to incur very steep sunk costs. It is only reasonable that we try to recoup some of these costs. We were very reluctant to price LUNA in such a way, and we've been working hard to deliver trickle-down tech at a more accessible price point.
As an enthusiast just like everyone else here, I was willing to join DUNU only because they were a company with an earnest mission to make better products. It is disheartening to see so much cynicism abound.

Please do not mistake production in China with 'cheap labor'. Wages have increased year over year, to the point that this kind of technical, skilled labor is more expensive in China than it would be in some neighboring Southeast Asian countries. However, there is a huge, preexisting supply chain in Guangdong Province, and it is precisely this supply chain that keeps companies there. It is simply faster and more convenient to go from prototype to market.

We won't try to dissuade you from how you feel, especially since you've continued to doubt how much our production line costs even after our previous conversation. However, you're welcome to PM us and we can expound on things.

You may also want to try to contact Dan Wiggins and ask him if he's _really_ sure his diaphragm material is pure beryllium. I really didn't want to do this, especially publicly, because I don't want to insinuate that he's lying, but he may very well be _mistaken_.

Apologies to everyone else here, but I felt these statements had to be addressed head-on.


----------



## zenki

@DUNU-Topsound  Well said but please make the website more responsive and less laggy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> @DUNU-Topsound  Well said but please make the website more responsive and less laggy.


The laggy response is probably due to the "animations" and sliding pictures. They could easily make it better performing by making them simple pictures.


----------



## thebigredpolos

baskingshark said:


> TRN has a new IEM (with tuning filters): On multiple stores on Aliexpress now. $23 USD.
> 
> Called TRN STM.
> 
> ...


Literature is a bit wishy-washy, some mention 30019 BA, some mention 30095, I ever saw one where the photo's text said 30095, but the BA had 30019 printed on it.  Wonder which one it actually it is.  ST1 has the 30095 if it really is just that with tuning nozzles, but images don't show a BA nozzle, which would mean it's a 30019.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there a difference between coating and plating?


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 27, 2020)

@DUNU-Topsound 
I wasn’t referring to you DUNU.
I always appreciate how transparent you guys as a company and have good presence here with clear communication. 
I used to own and enjoyed few IEMs from you last one being the DN-2000j. 
You can go back to my posts, I wasn’t in any way attacking the LUNA. I was just responding to someone questioning the Periodic Audio’s authenticity. 
I haven’t heard the LUNA so I cannot form any opinion about it. 
I will try to connect with Dan again to ask him about the BE’s diaphragm.


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 27, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a difference between coating and plating?



I think they are same vapor deposition process on PET


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 27, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a difference between coating and plating?


As the end product, "plated" and "coated" are likely the same in this case.

Plating often refers to electroplating for metals, while Be is a special one and is more commonly applied by PVD (physical vapour deposition).

The question reminded me of times when Dunu and Fiio were closer, e.g. Fiio F5.

May be I should dust F5 off and give it one more try, it was not even burned (tried for a couple of hours at best...)

Though, it is funny to read reviews of F5 from back then


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> Periodic Audio IEM's don't use detachable cables.



That photo I posted is incredibly misleading then


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 27, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> As the end product, "plated" and "coated" are likely the same in this case.
> 
> Plating often refers to electroplating for metals, while Be is a special one and is more commonly applied by PVD (physical vapour deposition).
> 
> ...



Speaking of F5, I should dust off my Havi B3 pro 1 to check again its cavernous and spacious soundstage + channel imbalance


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Jul 27, 2020)

zenki said:


> @DUNU-Topsound  Well said but please make the website more responsive and less laggy.





RikudouGoku said:


> The laggy response is probably due to the "animations" and sliding pictures. They could easily make it better performing by making them simple pictures.



Noted. We'll try to improve on that front. If anyone knows any good (and affordable) web developers, please refer! Currently, we're doing all of the web development ourselves, despite not a single person having a background in web design. I think we've made some strides over the previous website, but we've definitely still got a lot of room to improve.



RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a difference between coating and plating?



This is mostly semantics. For beryllium, we use physical vapor deposition (PVD), which is just one type of multiple different types of thin film coating processes. Because it uses a coating process, we describe our diaphragms as being "coated". You can imagine, though, that the deposited beryllium is a 'plate' of metal. However, "plated" is usually reserved for cathode-anode electroplating on metals. Depending on the deposition process, it can be construed as being "plated", especially if it uses a plasma arc vapor deposition process, in which the source material acts as a cathode. Since I am not privy to what FiiO does, I will not comment on whether it is suitable for them to term their driver as being "plated".

For practical purposes, however, consider the two terms as being roughly interchangeable.



tgx78 said:


> @DUNU-Topsound
> I wasn’t referring to you DUNU.
> I always appreciate how transparent you guys as a company and have good presence here with clear communication.
> I used to own and enjoyed few IEMs from you last one being the DN-2000j.
> ...



This is good to know --- apologies if the rebuttal came off as especially forceful, but over the past few months, we've noticed grumbling here and there about how DUNU has somehow also joined in the kilobuck club to rake in the bucks and it couldn't be farther from the truth. The truth is, you won't see a $1K+ product from us unless we're confident it brings something substantial to the table.

We put in a huge amount of money to solidify our position as an innovator in the earphone space. We try to always push the envelope on what is possible. This mentality is partially the result of a company president who puts his belief in his chiel acoustics engineer and gives him the freedom to deliver the right products. I realize that to many on head-fi, DUNU is only one of many brands running around, vying for peoples' attention. However, its status in China, at least for the enthusiast and audiophile market, is that of a leader (for example, over 180,000 followers on Weibo --- that's no fluke, if one looks at what other comparable brands have), and a lot of brands look at what we're doing and react accordingly. This is a fact that few people in international markets realize.

The truth is that, while some companies do raise prices for the sake of it, most are just trying to get by and secure themselves a future. To keep pace with the changing industry, some people resort to stretching the truth, others skimp on QC. The ones who don't and keep on the straight and narrow, have to contend with rising production costs and ever increasing competition. For many of these companies, their brands are a side project, something they undertake just to test out the waters. For us, with the exception of a multi-year partnership we had with FiiO between 2013 and 2016, DUNU largely ceased to OEM for any other brand since 2010. It's been a long road for the brand, with a lot of struggles in between. So the personnel at DUNU merely wish to be able to continue doing what we love most --- to continue to make unique, innovative, and high-value products for the next few decades. If it means that we might need to charge a little bit more for the time being, then so be it.



tgx78 said:


> I think they are same vapor deposition process on PET



It is not necessarily always PET as a substrate, and coating doesn't always amount simply to PVD as a process. The devil's in the details.

Lately, we've been spending a lot of time researching the optimal way to do DLC. DLC coatings are really common, actually. Industry uses DLC coatings to lower friction on wear tools, as well as other applications. But because DLC is often a mixture of sp2 and sp3 bonded carbon molecules, different coatings are better for different applications. Some people want slippery only. Others want slippery and stiff. For acoustics, we only want stiff. Different CVD or PVD processes yield different results, yet they're all called 'DLC' as a blanket term. More complex yet, is that only a few options work fully with coating thermoplastics without melting or distorting the shape. The simplest process doesn't have the yield strength to truly take on properties of diamonds. The presence or lack of hydrogenation also affects its strength, and the choice of coating process will determine whether the DLC coating is hydrogenated or not. So it has to be a labor-intensive hybrid coating process to try to get that non hydrogenated, sp3-dominant coating layer. The standard processes are industrial, built for coating soda bottles, cutting tools, etc. --- they're a lot higher volume than our boutique diaphragm making process. So the R&D process really is about working with these people who control these processes to run a protocol that suits our needs, and the ideas for doing so will definitely vary from company to company.


----------



## Gee Simpson

kayuhitam said:


> how does these compared? I already own Intime Sora 2 for female voices, acoustics and jpop. Should I go for IT00 or IT01 (found the preloved one, also cheaper price than IT00), which one should I go?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...one-purpose-to-enjoy-the-music.934980/page-18

This is all you need, have a read and enjoy


----------



## feverfive

Serious props to @DUNU-Topsound for providing such well-composed responses.  I am likely buying a mid-priced IEM sometime in November, and DUNU will be on my mind as I evaluate a multitude of candidates the next few months.


----------



## genck

I found this post from Dan Wiggins on the Be:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/periodic-audio-iems-mg-ti-be-c.840451/post-13529875


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> That photo I posted is incredibly misleading then


I looked at that set a couple years ago. The non detachable cable for that price, was a no go for me. I just won't buy anything that I can't swap the cable on. It's kinda like home audio hifi. If I'm looking at buying a receiver, integrated amp, power amp, dac, etc; and it doesn't even have a detachable power cable...well I'm staying away from it.


----------



## SciOC

courierdriver said:


> I looked at that set a couple years ago. The non detachable cable for that price, was a no go for me. I just won't buy anything that I can't swap the cable on. It's kinda like home audio hifi. If I'm looking at buying a receiver, integrated amp, power amp, dac, etc; and it doesn't even have a detachable power cable...well I'm staying away from it.


Yeah, it's actually a deal breaker for me on the final e3000 and that's much cheaper.  Basically unacceptable at this point in anything meant for hobbyists no matter the price.


----------



## mochill

I rather have good attached cable then bad detachable cable


----------



## genck

mochill said:


> I rather have good attached cable then bad detachable cable


_urbanfun has left the thread._


----------



## kmmbd (Jul 28, 2020)

A Beryllium-coated 15mm Dynamic woofer + a planar magnetic midrange driver + a ceramic/piezoelectric tweeter + a dual electrostatic/electret supertweeter. IMR Semper, priced at an eye-popping 1000 pounds.

This is how Frankenstein's Monster was born, I guess.

https://imracoustics.com/collections/latest-generations/products/imr-semper


----------



## MrDelicious

Bob has a pretty solid business model, small batches of increasingly expensive IEM's that will 100% be blind bought by IMR fanbois. Start selling the new batch the minute the last one starts shipping. Ad infinitum.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> A Beryllium-coated 15mm Dynamic woofer + a planar magnetic midrange driver + a ceramic/piezoelectric tweeter + a dual electrostatic/electret supertweeter. IMR Semper, priced at an eye-popping 1000 pounds.
> 
> This is how Frankenstein was born, I guess.
> 
> https://imracoustics.com/collections/latest-generations/products/imr-semper



Wow this is really dipping into all the hyped driver materials - beryllium, planars, piezos and EST! Hope it can be tuned coherently though and that it will mesh the best properties of the different driver types.

1000 pounds in this covid economy is a big ask though.

I don't own any Trinity or IMR products, but I did read about the controversial Trinity saga previously. Though so far IMR seems to have kept their end of the bargain with regards to sales?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

IMR have been great on the sales side. The only niggle is the delays on some, not all, items. The Semper will be bought by me, but not blindly, rather on the back of having heard other iems in the range, notably those using the same drivers that go into the Semper, and finding them all competent to amazing. And with a huge discount for existing customers. My bet is that this will be one of the best audio deals I’ve ever seen, and if not? Just send them back, full refund, no hassle (I’ve done that twice already for very different reasons).


----------



## RikudouGoku

hmmmm, I felt like these were sold out and only 20 were supposed to be made....


----------



## Wes S (Jul 28, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> Bob has a pretty solid business model, small batches of increasingly expensive IEM's that will 100% be blind bought by IMR fanbois. Start selling the new batch the minute the last one starts shipping. Ad infinitum.


It sure is hard to keep up with that companies small batch offerings.  I imagine they have a fan base for a reason, and would love to hear one of their one of them.


----------



## lgcubana

Wes S said:


> It sure is hard to keep up with that companies small batch offerings.  I imagine they have a fan base for a reason, and would love to hear one of their one of them.


There are several threads in this sub-forum with IMR in the title.  Not only do the threads confirm your hypothesis of a devoted following, but as a recent convert, I can attest to the merits of the R2 Aten (about to close out, only B-stock left) and the Rah (no Longer available).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone know what iem this is?

https://penonaudio.com/badd-iem-with-remote-control.html

Looks like a no name iem...


----------



## ehjie

They look rather Nice. 
champagne gold colour...


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehjie said:


> They look rather Nice.
> champagne gold colour...


The packaging reminds me of the Xiaomi iems.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> The packaging reminds me of the Xiaomi iems.



That’s the same exact packaging Estron uses. And Estron is an ODM/OEM for many brands.

Hmmmm....coincidence?


----------



## RSC08

MrDelicious said:


> Bob has a pretty solid business model, small batches of increasingly expensive IEM's that will 100% be blind bought by IMR fanbois. Start selling the new batch the minute the last one starts shipping. Ad infinitum.



Yeah, especially when it comes to initial funding... very "solid business model" indeed.




RikudouGoku said:


> hmmmm, I felt like these were sold out and only 20 were supposed to be made....



And they're sold out again...


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jul 28, 2020)

Blon-03 is getting a new color option! For anyone who's interested.






I have to sand the surface for a low profile look back in the days.


----------



## genck

Kumonomukou said:


> Blon-03 is getting a new color option! For anyone who's interested.
> 
> 
> I have to sand the surface for a low profile look back in the days.


I believe it was discussed earlier that the painting will be done on the shells that have blemishes.


----------



## SciOC

genck said:


> _urbanfun has left the thread._


Yeah, I consider the cable to be fixed once you install the one you want!


RSC08 said:


> Yeah, especially when it comes to initial funding... very "solid business model" indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two very suspicious items in your post.  IMR and this thor set.... Hmmmm.

Best to wait and see with the Thor anyway.  And the IMR prices are getting ridiculous and you can always buy used ones....


----------



## RSC08

I think you missed the irony... I wouldn't buy anything that came from IMR even if the fate of the universe depended on it.


----------



## IEMusic

RSC08 said:


> I think you missed the irony... I wouldn't buy anything that came from IMR even if the fate of the universe depended on it.


That’s what I gathered from your ”air quotes”.  There are a lot of people who will NEVER touch an IMR IEM, no matter how good.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> hmmmm, I felt like these were sold out and only 20 were supposed to be made....



I love those abalone backs. Very cool!

I have a soft spot for abalone myself. Each one is unique, like wood face plates.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made an in-depth video review about the OLLO S4X Headphones!~  

This time you get all the memes, the power, all the fun, but also an interview with the creator / designer of those headphones, where we talk a bit about his babies and the next steps for Ollo audio who is preparing something interesting in the future!


----------



## SciOC (Jul 28, 2020)

RSC08 said:


> I think you missed the irony... I wouldn't buy anything that came from IMR even if the fate of the universe depended on it.


It wasn't lost on me, I just like how you managed to talk about the two shadiest things happening in the hobby at the moment like a true cynic. 

IMR just opened pricing and preorders for two new sets starting at like 1k, and people are gobbling up the Thor mjolnir after hearing literally nothing out there about them other than a little blurb from BGGAR.

FOMO is strong among audiophiles.  We're just ripe for taking advantage of like the residents of an upscale nursing home.  Hell, I was considering putting an order in for the mjolnir myself even though I don't trust BGGAR or Linsoul.  FOMO almost got the better of me....  But the second batch fortunately sold out, and now I've finally come to my senses about it (in that order, not the other way around).


----------



## MrDelicious

Dobrescu George said:


> I made an in-depth video review about the OLLO S4X Headphones!~
> 
> This time you get all the memes, the power, all the fun, but also an interview with the creator / designer of those headphones, where we talk a bit about his babies and the next steps for Ollo audio who is preparing something interesting in the future!



I dig your videos, but not many of them fit the portables forum.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> It wasn't lost on me, I just like how you managed to talk about the two shadiest things happening in the hobby at the moment like a true cynic.
> 
> IMR just opened pricing and preorders for two new sets starting at like 1k, and people are gobbling up the Thor mjolnir after hearing literally nothing out there about them other than a little blurb from BGGAR.
> 
> FOMO is strong among audiophiles.  We're just ripe for taking advantage of like the residents of an upscale nursing home.  Hell, I was considering putting an order in for the mjolnir myself even though I don't trust BGGAR or Linsoul.  FOMO almost got the better of me....  But the second batch fortunately sold out, and now I've finally come to my senses about it (in that order, not the other way around).


Third batch is probably coming soon anyway, you cant resist it   

oh and its "mj*ö*lner"


----------



## Zambu

RikudouGoku said:


> oh and its "mj*ö*lner"



It's  _Mjǫllnir_  in old Norse


----------



## zenki

So sexy.
Is 聖闘士星矢 in there as well?


----------



## Slater

Zambu said:


> It's  _Mjǫllnir_  in old Norse



Its _*groovy*_ in Hippie


----------



## RSC08

RikudouGoku said:


> Third batch is probably coming soon anyway, you cant resist it
> 
> oh and its "mj*ö*lner"


It's not for everyone, you can only pick it up if you are deemed worthy.


----------



## SciOC

RSC08 said:


> It's not for everyone, you can only pick it up if you are deemed worthy.


Yeah, and it ships in just 30 days!   

In Linsoul time it might get to those lucky folks this year yet. (But only if you send them 10 messages asking if it's been sent and finally get a real tracking number.)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio FH3 ( Beryllium DD + 2 BA (knowles)) = 160 usd




https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-fh3


Wonder if it is a mini FH7, looks pretty interesting.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FH3 ( Beryllium DD + 2 BA (knowles)) = 160 usd
> 
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-fh3
> ...


Looks like a great deal! and LOL @RSC08 "deemed worthy"


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FH3 ( Beryllium DD + 2 BA (knowles)) = 160 usd
> 
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-fh3
> ...


Yeah.  I think it's more of a mini FH7 (than a mini FH5), when it comes to the bass and the center, nozzle mounted BA.
Based on, "... allowing for thunderous yet lightening quick, responsive and dynamic bass".  The FH5 bass is a faster TFZ No.3, but still in that realm of speed/decay..


----------



## fusionramjet

Dsnuts said:


> 4 Electrostatic + 8 BA  with a price tag of $5,999.  Oriolus Trailli it is called.
> 
> Dont know if these higher end in ears are actually an advancement or if they are throwing new drivers in them and tuning it the best they can and say. Hey since the next guy is charging $4,999. Lets charge $5,999. It will only be a matter of time before we see a $10,000 IEM. Who will be the first.?
> 
> I am sure these sound great. But so does my NiceHCK X49.


I think these Obravo IEMs are around $10,000 😨
https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/obravo-ra-c-cu-earphones/


----------



## fusionramjet

IEMusic said:


> Yeah, I don’t get it.   It can’t defy physics, and what are the chances its designers figured out something about tuning those drivers that NO ONE else has.   What’s worse is its intrinsic value isn’t even special.   It doesn’t have a solid gold faceplate or is bedazzled with gemstones.   It doesn’t look special.  The Freya looks much nicer, as does the Tri Starlight and the ThieAudio tribrids, IMO.
> 
> Edit: With such IEMs as the IER-Z1R, the U12t, and the Nio, along with many other great IEMs in that price range, I‘ve pretty much set my cap at $2000 for what is “reasonable” for an end-game IEM.


QDC Blue Dragon.  $12,000.  Covered in sapphires.  😧😨
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...he-flashiest-in-ear-headphones-weve-ever-seen


----------



## IEMusic

fusionramjet said:


> I think these Obravo IEMs are around $10,000 😨
> https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/obravo-ra-c-cu-earphones/


*Ra C-Cu*

£8,999.00
OBRAVO
Ceramic Enclosure
8mm AMT II Driver
16mm Dynamic Driver
Coaxial Design

*Only 1 left in stock*

Quick!  Only one left!


----------



## baskingshark

There's a new metal shell DD set on Aliexpress, on multiple shops now, called the HZSound Heart Mirror.
$49 USD.

A KPE/kanas pro clone?


----------



## davidtriune

wearing that would be like wearing girl jewelry on your ears .


----------



## audio123

Dunu SA3 Review. The SA3 is a great debut all BA IEM by Dunu. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ErkH (Jul 30, 2020)

Leisurely Audio is going viral at my local chifi community for its sheer low price.
~500 USD for its 12BA model and ~300 USD  for its 8BA model which are all in full Knowles/Sonion brand BA drivers.
Sadly they seems to be avaliable at taobao only and not at aliexpress though
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=610832647118


----------



## monsieurfromag3

davidtriune said:


> wearing that would be like wearing girl jewelry on your ears .


Now I have to get them!


----------



## bystander

ErkH said:


> Leisurely Audio is going viral at my local chifi community for its sheer low price.
> ~500 USD for its 12BA model and ~300 USD  for its 8BA model which are all in full Knowles/Sonion brand BA drivers.
> Sadly they seems to be avaliable at taobao only and not at aliexpress though
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=610832647118


One of the best company names I've ever seen.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 30, 2020)

So I was browsing the review section and saw this review by @OpiateSkittles  theres been some times when my ears has been irritated at times and he seems to like this product.

 Called Proear my Miracel. Great idea for a product. I might have to get a bottle of these. His reivew here.


----------



## dheepak10

Kbear KS2 is a little gem for a very reasonable price.
Here's the link to my review: KBEAR KS2 review


----------



## dabaiyan

Dsnuts said:


> So I was browsing the review section and saw this review by @OpiateSkittles  theres been some times when my ears has been irritated at times and he seems to like this product. Called Proear my Miracel. Great idea for a product. I might have to get a bottle of these. His reivew here.


I've been using these for about 1 year and personally they work really well for outer ear irritation after wearing some bad tips. They don't really take one whole week to work, usually just takes overnight to get rid of the irritation for me. They smell pretty nice too.


----------



## Slater

davidtriune said:


> wearing that would be like wearing girl jewelry on your ears .



It’s better than this $5000 abomination:



Or this $9000 turd from the same twisted minds:


----------



## OpiateSkittles

dabaiyan said:


> I've been using these for about 1 year and personally they work really well for outer ear irritation after wearing some bad tips. They don't really take one whole week to work, usually just takes overnight to get rid of the irritation for me. They smell pretty nice too.


I figured it would take only a day or two for most cases. I just let it go on too long and made it way worse. 😅


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 31, 2020)

New ISN D02 dynamic.

10mm Carbon crystal diaphragm. I was alerted this morning by ISN about these. Sweeeetness.

Seems to me the single dynamic has a resurgence as of late. These will be in direct competition to the IT00 and NF audios NM2.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 31, 2020)

My find is blue too. 












*JPRide, hybrid earphone aimed at "high-end first and last one" "1980 Blue MOON"*
On July 31, MP Trading will launch the 1980 Blue MOON hybrid earphone equipped with a patented driver and the VTR-1 Bluetooth adapter compatible with MMCX connectors from audio brand JPRide. Both prices are open, but the actual sales of the 1980 Blue MOON are expected to be around 16,800 yen including tax and the BTR-1 is expected to sell for around 6,800 yen including tax.

The 1980 Blue MOON is an in-ear monitor developed with the aim of becoming "the first and last one of high-end audio for users" by sticking to the quality of the brand. The product name is derived from the idiomatic expression "once in a blue moon / rare.

The main feature of the 10.2mm dynamic driver installed in this unit is that it adopts a special structure using patented technology that places two coils for a diaphragm that doubles the normal number. By working on the diaphragm so that the two coils each sound bass and treble, the performance of the two drivers is achieved with one driver, and the natural sound is reproduced in a wide range of rich bass and smooth treble than a typical dynamic type driver.

In addition, the hybrid structure with a balanced door mature driver designs the sound so that it can convey even the fine nuances of music, such as the fineness and delicacy of the sound. By taking advantage of the characteristics of both drivers, this unit is explained to be finished in the tuning of the balance that can be enjoyed by "a pleasant sound" no matter what you play all genres, both of which are thick and powerful bass and solid and clear high frequencies.

For those who don't know. JPride is like Chi-Fi crossed with Japan. Chi-Fi value with Japanese tuning. Why some of their stuff is so well regarded. One to keep an eye on. Can't automatically say a new model will be great but a good chance here and I like the design of the driver more than just a FOTM metallic film deposited on it. Also seem to be blending in the armature with the dynamic design.


Also Nuarl NX1



TheNX1is a high-end pure audio earphone equipped with the nuARL DRIVE[N10]v5X, a 10mm dynamic driver developed by the company, featuring a single-walled carbon nanotube composite diaphragm, a 7N-grade OCC voice coil, and a dual magnetic circuit with neodymium magnets inside and outside the voice coil. The price is 35,000 yen (excluding tax).


----------



## jant71

Nuarl with some new tip game as well...




"Block Ear+"



"Magic Ear+"

The silicon earpiece "Block Ear+" and the form type "Magic Ear+" released at the same time are included in the earphone 2 models described above in addition to being sold separately. Both are using a material blended with antibacterial agents, as compared to the material coated with antibacterial agents on the surface, characterized by the point that the antibacterial power does not decrease even when used for a long period of time.

 Block Ear+ uses biological silicon containing antibacterial agents. By optimizing the hardness, the feeling of pressure is suppressed, and sound insulation is improved. It is a nozzle shape of the tip flare type considering sound loss, does not affect the original sound quality of the earphone, and reduces the burden on the ear hole.

 Available in 4 sizes (S/MS/M/L) with an outer diameter of about 1 mm in increments. By homonizing the repulsion characteristics, it suppresses the variation of the wearing feeling of each size, it is said that it is designed so that moderate sound insulation can be obtained without having to push it to the back of the ear. The price for single item sales is 1,200 yen (excluding tax) for a set of 3 pairs for each size, and 1,600 yen (excluding tax) for each set of each size. Supported models are NUARL NE/NX/NT/N series.

Magic Ear+ is a form-type earpiece that has been minorly changed using urethane material containing antibacterial agents. While increasing the sound insulation by using a high-density urethane material with high foaming rate, it is said to suppress the attenuation of the treble range compared to the general foam type.

 It is said that it stabilizes quickly at the time of mounting because it restores in a short time even if it crushes. The bubbles are easy to take, such as dust because it does not coat the surface fine, it is said that there is durability without deterioration due to coat peeling. The internal shape is optimized for NUARL earphones and is compatible with the NE series/NX series. The size is S/M/L, and the price is 1,500 yen (excluding tax) for each size 3 pairs


----------



## Dsnuts

So while I usually post about my cables I review on the cables thread. I thought I would post it here. These my friends should be a part of your collections. Why? Not every day your gonna get a pure silver IEM cables for $20. You can read about them 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...s?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.3d073e5fBlBCrv


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> By homonizing the repulsion characteristics, it suppresses the variation of the wearing feeling of each size



Wow that’s some engineering jibberish overload!


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> Wow that’s some engineering jibberish overload!


authentic frontier gibberish


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> Wow that’s some engineering jibberish overload!



50% that and 50% machine translation and that is what you get. It could just say something like... uniformly soft regardless of size. Kinda get what they mean. So if you want to use a L and try to seal more it feels as comfortable as a M. Not that is saying much of anything really. Plenty of soft comfy tips. I don't think Sony hybrids LL are less comfortable than smaller sizes. If the translation is correct with the optimizing hardness thing then they may be saying something. If more firm and you don't have to insert as deep to get "moderate" isolation and using bigger sizes are as comfy with the firmness then that may be nice. I know right off the bat one of my favs, the Earfits, are firm and bigger sizes indeed give more pressure in the canal.

Not that they, once you get the drift, actually accomplish this feat for a silicone tip.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 1, 2020)

CVJ has released a new IEM on multiple shops on Aliexpress
3BA + 1DD, called the CVJ CS8
$25 USD













From the diagram, I don't think the BAs are nestled inside the nozzle (please correct me if I'm mistaken). That's a good start. Some gear like TRN VX had BA tweeters in the nozzle which were not pleasant in the treble and sibliance amount to say the least.

It seems they had a few sleeper hits in the CVJ CSN and CVJ CSA, haven't heard them, but the headfi reviews on these two sets seem to be generally positive, but not much discussion on them.

I've set up a CVJ thread here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cvj-iems-thread.938875/

If anyone has tried their gear before, please feel free to give your input, be it positive or negative. More CHIFI brands would be good for innovation and competition and possibly for us consumers. (Though admittedly it might lead to consumer fatigue seeing weekly budget hybrid releases trying to muscle in on the CHIFI pie and one can argue it is better to have a single well tuned set with lesser drivers, than a weekly multi driver monstrosity releasing and trying to throw stuff on the wall and hope it sticks!)


----------



## JEHL (Aug 1, 2020)

I always wondered why Crinacle seemingly laments the fact that Fearless didn't give him a DD to work with for the Dawn if you look at the FAQ of the behind the scenes of the Dawn. I mean I'm sure someone will inevitably tell me drivers don't matter of whatever, but I can only assume even 64 audio can't fully escape that... BA timbre?

As someone who has only owned single DD headgear, I can only wonder what's so infamous about an all BA IEM.

Edit: Meant to say adding a DD woofer to the Dawn, presumably a 1DD 8BA hybrid or something like that


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> I always wondered why Crinacle seemingly laments the fact that Fearless didn't give him a DD to work with for the Dawn if you look at the FAQ of the behind the scenes of the Dawn. I mean I'm sure someone will inevitably tell me drivers don't matter of whatever, but I can only assume even 64 audio can't fully escape that... BA timbre?
> 
> As someone who has only owned single DD headgear, I can only wonder what's so infamous about an all BA IEM.



It is true all BA sets have generally worse timbre than pure DD sets. They generally also sound less natural in the bass to me, such as having less bass decay/movement of air, and sometimes worse subbass extension than DD. Even the most expensive all BA IEM I've heard (QDC Anole VX) has not as good timbre as some cheaper DD sets.

Though at the budget/midfi segment, the multi BAs may generally have better bass speed and generally better technicalities and isolation than pure DD sets (which are generally vented). Different strokes for different folks.

Hybrids supposedly address these issues by combining the best of both worlds eg DD bass with mids/treble handled by multi BA drivers, but sometimes there are crossover or coherency issues especially for budget hybrids.


----------



## superuser1

Some prefer the ADSR of DD better than BA or is ADSR better on a DD?


----------



## TheVortex

ErkH said:


> Leisurely Audio is going viral at my local chifi community for its sheer low price.
> ~500 USD for its 12BA model and ~300 USD  for its 8BA model which are all in full Knowles/Sonion brand BA drivers.
> Sadly they seems to be avaliable at taobao only and not at aliexpress though
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=610832647118



Do you have more info about these?

The L8 looks like the Audiosense T800.


----------



## Wiljen

Question for you:  How many of you knew Little Dot made in-ears?  I'll admit, amps, cd transport, dacs, sure - in-ears nope.  Well they do and I recently got the chance to review all four models.  

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-rad.24353/reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-series-wyn.24525/reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-series-cen.24526/reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-series-kis.24527/reviews

If you want the full sized photos or graphs, hit my blog,  I just did a quick cut and paste here so they are the thumbnails.


----------



## backdrifter

baskingshark said:


> It is true all BA sets have generally worse timbre than pure DD sets. They generally also sound less natural in the bass to me, such as having less bass decay/movement of air, and sometimes worse subbass extension than DD. Even the most expensive all BA IEM I've heard (QDC Anole VX) has not as good timbre as some cheaper DD sets.


I'm just going to stand on my soapbox for a minute here. I enjoy reading your comments, @baskingshark, so I don't mean to be disagreeable toward you specifically.

The idea that BAs have worse timbre than DDs has reached the level of dogma, as far as I can tell. I'm not as experienced with gear as the frequent posters here, but based on my own experience, I don't buy it. BAs and DDs both tend to have problems with tonal accuracy. They just have different problems, and apparently, more people prefer the compromises of DDs. My favorite set now is the TRN BA5. The now-classic example of good timbre is the BL-03. I like that one, too, and it used to be my favorite in my stable. But its defects gradually wore me out, and to me, that has a lot to do with their tonal accuracy. As a classical music listener, if I'm listening to a string quartet and the cello sounds bloated and dominating, that's not tonally accurate. If I'm listening to a string bass soli passage in a symphony and I can barely make out the individual pitches because low frequency reproduction is too slow, that's not tonally accurate. If I can't hear resonances from the performance space, that's not tonally accurate. If response is too slow for me to hear the friction of a bow as it's drawn across a string, that's not tonally accurate. For issues like these, I think my BA5 is significantly better than my BL-03. The BL-03 makes some lovely sounds, but they aren't always realistic sounds. When I read about DD timbre being better, the meaning I get is that someone prefers the distortions of a DD set over the distortions of a BA set, just like someone might prefer tubes to solid state.

My first Chi-Fi IEM was a KZ ZS10 Pro, and I thought it's tonal accuracy was really bad, so I am not trying to over-generalize here. I guess that's part of my point. This is just my opinion and you might be right to generalize, but I think we should hesitate before repeating this particular generalization. I think another point worth making is that there is not a clear distinction between tonal accuracy and technical proficiency. A deficiency in one can be interpreted as a deficiency in the other in a lot of cases, I would imagine. 

On a side note, I resist using the word "timbre," which as far as I can tell BGGAR popularized, because I'm a former musician and timbre is something I understand as relating to an individual instrument or musician. Saying a speaker or IEM has a good timbre isn't as crazy as saying an IEM has good pitch, but it's almost as strange to me. Can you say what an orchestra's timbre is like? No, because an orchestra has infinite colors at its disposal. So it makes even less sense to say an IEM has a timbre. An IEM reproduces the timbre of an instrument, perhaps, but it doesn't have timbre like a trumpet or a violin. I realize people use it as a shorthand and this is a pedantic point, but an IEM should reproduce tonal colors/quality accurately. It can't have a timbre. Maybe this just reflects a bias because I've been using the word "timbre" in a different way my whole life, so feel free to correct me.

OK, I feel better! Thanks for reading if you made it this far!


----------



## IEMusic

Water should have no flavor, but most of us don’t find this to be true.   Speakers, drivers, anything used to reproduce sound should have no timbre of their own, and be fully transparent. but there is no such thing.  They all add their own colorations, or “timbre“.  They themselves are “instruments”.


----------



## backdrifter

IEMusic said:


> Water should have no flavor, but most of us don’t find this to be true.   Speakers, drivers, anything used to reproduce sound should have no timbre of their own, and be fully transparent. but there is no such thing.  They all add their own colorations, or “timbre“.  They themselves are “instruments”.


The quotations are doing a lot of work to expand the definition. Coloration is a better word to me than timbre. Is a television an instrument, but an instrument for visual information? Maybe, but only insofar as any tool can be called an instrument, and I'm talking about music.


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> Question for you:  How many of you knew Little Dot made in-ears?  I'll admit, amps, cd transport, dacs, sure - in-ears nope.  Well they do and I recently got the chance to review all four models.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-rad.24353/reviews
> 
> ...



I still very much enjoy my LD I+ but this was news for me. 

Great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## genck

In this thread, we discover timbre.


----------



## 1TrickPony (Aug 1, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Water should have no flavor, but most of us don’t find this to be true.   Speakers, drivers, anything used to reproduce sound should have no timbre of their own, and be fully transparent. but there is no such thing.  They all add their own colorations, or “timbre“.  They themselves are “instruments”.



Instruments,  more akin to a scientific than a musical one, because a musical  one requires to be physically modified even on a temporary basis.  It's true that iems for example have no timbre.

Uh. BGGAR did not popularize "Timbre"... it's been around even before youtube even started (understatement). In fact, I even corrected Chris/BGGAR/HAWAI regarding the textbook definition of Timbre. I did him a favor,  out of respect.

Basically, semantics aside, DD &BA  reproduce the bass frequencies differently,  which I believe, may cause a technological difference in decay and weight (aural pressure tbp). Now listening to classical with the blons is not the best way to pass judgment/ general assessment on DDs and their timbral capacity.  Just to put it out there.


----------



## IEMusic (Aug 1, 2020)

backdrifter said:


> The quotations are doing a lot of work to expand the definition. Coloration is a better word to me than timbre. Is a television an instrument, but an instrument for visual information? Maybe, but only insofar as any tool can be called an instrument, and I'm talking about music.


Okay.   Well, using your lingo, based on what most people are used to, via listening to dynamic speakers/moving coil transducers predominantly, the colorations of DDs tend to sound more natural to them than do the colorations of BAs.

A TV is not an instrument if you’re reserving that definition solely for sound/music.  But it does produce it’s own nuances, hence different display technologies.

I personally do consider a sound transducer an instrument.  Again, ideally, it wouldn’t be, and would provide 100% faithful reproduction of the recorded sound, but such a device does not exist.  Every transducer produces it’s own complex harmonics that often allows one to decipher the differences between them, even if they are producing the same fundamental frequency tone.....timbre.  That’s why so many types of transducers exist.

No quotation marks.  

Edit: I do agree that the term “timbre” is very often misused.  Maybe we should come up with a better term.  I don’t really like using the term coloration for some reason.  And yes, an IEM as a whole doesn’t have a timbre.  Sorry for the tangent, and the quotations.


----------



## dabaiyan

I think crinacle uses tonality instead of timbre? Maybe that's easier to understand.


----------



## backdrifter

IEMusic said:


> Okay.   Well, using your lingo, based on what most people are used to, via listening to dynamic speakers/moving coil transducers predominantly, the colorations of DDs tend to sound more natural to them than do the colorations of BAs.
> 
> A TV is not an instrument if you’re reserving that definition solely for sound/music.  But it does produce it’s own nuances, hence different display technologies.
> 
> ...


It's not that I'm reserving the term for music or sound _a priori_, it's that an "instrument" in the context of music is a musical instrument, and a speaker is not a musical instrument to me. But to you it may be and that's fair. 

Again, I think the better word might be distortion or coloration rather than timbre, but it's fair if that's the shorthand you prefer. As the other commenter said, "timbre" predates YouTube, along with IEMs/speakers/whatever. It's not like I don't know what people mean by it. As I said, it's a pedantic point, and I'm influenced by my background. But find whatever definition of timbre you like that's external to the hi-fi community and it probably won't explain it in terms of speakers. 

Anyway, we are each entitled to our views and I appreciate yours.


----------



## RikudouGoku

(I dont like to spam my reviews but this is just too awesome and a hidden gem)

Intime Sora 2 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/intime【アンティーム】碧-sora-2.24430/reviews#item-review-24058

Grade A+

Awesome iem and my nr 1 rec for a sub 100 usd iem (its a high rec even above 100 usd).


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> (I dont like to spam my reviews but this is just too awesome and a hidden gem)
> 
> Intime Sora 2 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/intime【アンティーム】碧-sora-2.24430/reviews#item-review-24058
> 
> ...


What triggered you to buy it?


----------



## Q Mass

Whenever I read comments re' timbre on Head-Fi I usually assume (perhaps incorrectly in some cases) that the term is being used to describe how well (or poorly) the ear/headphone under discussion preserves, or reproduces the timbre of the instrument being listened to.

I admit I have struggled to understand some folks comments re' timbre, especially where no specific instrument or voice is mentioned, and having read the above comments I now wonder if many are using timbre to mean something I have failed to understand all along.

To me, it seems perfectly understandable to use the word while writing about reproduction equipment,  as long as it's used to refer to how well the qualities of an instrument or voice present in a recording is reproduced.  Any other meaning would require an explanation of that specific use of the word for me to be able to (easily) parse the comment without confusion.

Has timbre been adopted here in audiophilia to express something specific and different to the usual dictionary definition? (I.e. The specific qualities of an instrument/voice which render it different/unique to other examples of a similar origin, e.g. two acoustic guitars playing the same note, but sounding distinct from one-another).
Serious question, it would explain my occasional difficulty.
It would be strangely appropriate if I discovered an interpretation new to me in the "Discovery thread".


----------



## RikudouGoku

genck said:


> What triggered you to buy it?


Just wanted to try out some japanese iems. And the "VST" driver sounded cool on paper   

I ordered the Co-donguri Brass balanced, in hopes that it is also another hidden gem. (probably not though )


----------



## jibberish

Wiljen said:


> Question for you:  How many of you knew Little Dot made in-ears?  I'll admit, amps, cd transport, dacs, sure - in-ears nope.  Well they do and I recently got the chance to review all four models.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/little-dot-cu-rad.24353/reviews
> 
> ...


Very intriguing. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Darkestred

Q Mass said:


> Whenever I read comments re' timbre on Head-Fi I usually assume (perhaps incorrectly in some cases) that the term is being used to describe how well (or poorly) the ear/headphone under discussion preserves, or reproduces the timbre of the instrument being listened to.
> 
> I admit I have struggled to understand some folks comments re' timbre, especially where no specific instrument or voice is mentioned, and having read the above comments I now wonder if many are using timbre to mean something I have failed to understand all along.
> 
> ...




This is how i interpret it when people use it but i think if i ever were to describe something using timbre no one would understand that i mean it to be how that specific instrument sounds.  You can have 25 different tunings on a drumset and talk about timbre but a piccolo snare is going to sound different than a deep snare and all the different snare sizes. Same goes with toms. So, using BGGAR if he is talking about Jon Bonham's kick its going to have a different timbre than *Insert your favorite drummer*

Obviously this goes for many instruments that arent supposed to be in key (e.g. bass, guitar).


----------



## IEMusic

Q Mass said:


> Whenever I read comments re' timbre on Head-Fi I usually assume (perhaps incorrectly in some cases) that the term is being used to describe how well (or poorly) the ear/headphone under discussion preserves, or reproduces the timbre of the instrument being listened to.
> 
> I admit I have struggled to understand some folks comments re' timbre, especially where no specific instrument or voice is mentioned, and having read the above comments I now wonder if many are using timbre to mean something I have failed to understand all along.
> 
> ...


For anyone who wants to continue this conversation, I moved it to a more appropriate thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/random-thoughts-headphone-earphone-related.934848/post-15776785


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> For anyone who wants to continue this conversation, I moved it to a more appropriate thread.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/random-thoughts-headphone-earphone-related.934848/post-15776785


Thanks. Timbre isn't a new discovery, plus timbre is like JVC woodies. think of it that way. immaculate. Now...who's got a great new discovery and how's the timbre on it? lol ooops!!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> CVJ has released a new IEM on multiple shops on Aliexpress
> 3BA + 1DD, called the CVJ CS8
> $25 USD
> 
> ...


Sweet but not greasy? So not like krispy kreme?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 1, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> CVJ has released a new IEM on multiple shops on Aliexpress
> 3BA + 1DD, called the CVJ CS8
> $25 USD
> 
> From the diagram, I don't think the BAs are nestled inside the nozzle (please correct me if I'm mistaken). That's a good start.


Sorry but we have a dynamic clogger/closer in treble stabber there. Whichever negative terminology you prefer. 




Shows on that graph which is probably worse than they render it. Probably those last two peaks.


----------



## genck

I dunno, I prefer my IEM's greasy


----------



## Dsnuts

This is one excellent sounding IEM. A bit of Sunday reading. My thoughts on the Mofasest Trio 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mofasest-trio.24532/reviews#item-review-24067


----------



## ChrisOc

For those interested, I have done a comparison between the TRI I3 and IMR EDP here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imr-acoustics-edp-every-day-planar.926404/post-15779129

I am aware some would not touch IMR with a barge pole, and I understand. However, this is merely a comparison.


----------



## josesol07

ChrisOc said:


> For those interested, I have done a comparison between the TRI I3 and IMR EDP here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imr-acoustics-edp-every-day-planar.926404/post-15779129
> I am aware some would not touch IMR with a barge pole, and I understand. However, this is merely a comparison.


Hi @ChrisOc, what a fantastic comparison. Chapeau!!
Thanks al lot


----------



## IEMusic (Aug 2, 2020)

THOR MJÖLNIR IEM is currently available on Drop, just FYI.  Only $189 and a REALLY long wait (Estimated ship date is Nov 2, 2020 PT.).
https://drop.com/buy/thor-mj-lnir-iem?utm_source=linkshare&referer=GEFAU8


----------



## Nabillion_786

RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to try out some japanese iems. And the "VST" driver sounded cool on paper
> 
> I ordered the Co-donguri Brass balanced, in hopes that it is also another hidden gem. (probably not though )


How are the it00's? I'm looking for a backup pair since my kanas pro started playing up and one of the sides just went very quiet. My main iem is fdx1 but the kpe I will severely miss as it has that beautiful tonality and is amazing for vocals. I would love an iem like the kpe with similar technicalities to the fdx1. I do remember liking the it01 but the vocals weren't that great so was curious on what the it00's were about.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nabillion_786 said:


> How are the it00's? I'm looking for a backup pair since my kanas pro started playing up and one of the sides just went very quiet. My main iem is fdx1 but the kpe I will severely miss as it has that beautiful tonality and is amazing for vocals. I would love an iem like the kpe with similar technicalities to the fdx1. I do remember liking the it01 but the vocals weren't that great so was curious on what the it00's were about.



Try to removing the grill and clean it up. Just uplift from the side of the grill with a needle. A lot of case with one side of IEM become quiet because of the nozzle grill being clogged.


----------



## rggz

Nabillion_786 said:


> How are the it00's? I'm looking for a backup pair since my kanas pro started playing up and one of the sides just went very quiet. My main iem is fdx1 but the kpe I will severely miss as it has that beautiful tonality and is amazing for vocals. I would love an iem like the kpe with similar technicalities to the fdx1. I do remember liking the it01 but the vocals weren't that great so was curious on what the it00's were about.



The KPE comes with their old filter which is really prone to get clogged due to moisture in general, cleaning helps in some cases but it's not a 100% fix. I'd recommend getting their new filters with the extra layer that prevent this issue:

https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...xxs-starfield-earphone?variant=33372947710084
https://aliexpress.com/item/4000898373412.html? (this one comes with their foam tip called MISFIT)

You can get them for $5, you just gotta replace them and your KPE will be brand new again.






btw I'm in the same boat looking for a beater still deciding between NF Audio NA2 and IT00, so let me know if you find something that's similar to KPE and FDX1 in tech (I have the KXXS and FDX1 so probably it's very similar).


----------



## JEHL

rggz said:


> The KPE comes with their old filter which is really prone to get clogged due to moisture in general, cleaning helps in some cases but it's not a 100% fix. I'd recommend getting their new filters with the extra layer that prevent this issue:
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...xxs-starfield-earphone?variant=33372947710084
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000898373412.html? (this one comes with their foam tip called MISFIT)
> ...


I wonder just how many IEMs would benefit from this filter and not just Moondrop ones... Too many to count I assume.


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> THOR MJÖLNIR IEM is currently available on Drop, just FYI.  Only $189 and a REALLY long wait (Estimated ship date is Nov 2, 2020 PT.).
> https://drop.com/buy/thor-mj-lnir-iem?utm_source=linkshare&referer=GEFAU8


That's not that long of a wait, 3 months...  Just imagine if you ordered them from Linsoul!  Seriously, watching this pair evolve is kind of fun.  Hopefully they're actually good, but I'll wait until they're actually available and unbiased opinions are out there.


----------



## DynamicEars (Aug 3, 2020)

rggz said:


> The KPE comes with their old filter which is really prone to get clogged due to moisture in general, cleaning helps in some cases but it's not a 100% fix. I'd recommend getting their new filters with the extra layer that prevent this issue:
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...xxs-starfield-earphone?variant=33372947710084
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000898373412.html? (this one comes with their foam tip called MISFIT)
> ...



OMG that doughnut shaped foam is great damper for sibilances without blocking the air flow. Though i prefer the middle mesh also have holes on center, anybody can make that, they have the winning formula under their sleeve.
Do you know that they are available on different sizes? edited : NVM they come out with exact size for their line ups. currently available for 3.9mm (SSR) and 4.3mm (KP, KXXS, Starfield)

and on second sight, we need something like this but much more quantity on sponge but still with holes on center for better airflow (bass impact, texture, and overall quality)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> How are the it00's? I'm looking for a backup pair since my kanas pro started playing up and one of the sides just went very quiet. My main iem is fdx1 but the kpe I will severely miss as it has that beautiful tonality and is amazing for vocals. I would love an iem like the kpe with similar technicalities to the fdx1. I do remember liking the it01 but the vocals weren't that great so was curious on what the it00's were about.


Will review it if I get a replacement unit, as my unit has channel imbalance


----------



## tgx78

Ouch, that’s a shame. Hope you get a replacement unit soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> Ouch, that’s a shame. Hope you get a replacement unit soon.


yeah, hopefully.....
First time I bought from Advancedmp3players and also the first time I got something that is faulty right from the start....(even my urbanfun didnt have any problems until after *3 *cable changes  )


----------



## zenki

As expected from MMCX power


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> As expected from MMCX power


Dont think it is the mmcx actually. It is a very tight connection and seems pretty high quality.


----------



## zenki

Then what cable connector you use to swap?
Or you just attach/detach for fun?


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> Then what cable connector you use to swap?
> Or you just attach/detach for fun?


I attached the stock cable once and it got imbalance. Then I tried my own cable it didn't work either.


----------



## robervaul

COMEING SONG


----------



## Slater

robervaul said:


> COMEING SONG



Someone at KZ likes black and gold haha


----------



## soas

robervaul said:


> COMEING SONG



Comeing song? Is that supposed to be the acoustic accompaniment to vinegar strokes?


----------



## Slater

soas said:


> Comeing song? Is that supposed to be the acoustic accompaniment to vinegar strokes?



Nah, just a little Chinglish


----------



## soas

Slater said:


> Nah, just a little Chinglish



Good to know. I'll make sure to nevergiveup next time I'm strinding.


----------



## Slater

soas said:


> Good to know. I'll make sure to nevergiveup next time I'm strinding.



If you do get stuck next time you’re strinding, just reach for the nearest hand grenade haha


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> If you do get stuck next time you’re strinding, just reach for the nearest hand grenade haha


That reminds me, I need to test out my kitchen hand grenade to make sure it still works correctly.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Aug 3, 2020)

robervaul said:


> COMEING SONG



ZSN on steroids LOL?! Reminds me of the movie 'Tron'.


----------



## Slater

Kumonomukou said:


> ZSN on steroids LOL?! Reminds me of the movie 'Tron' somehow.



They would have looked better without the gold zig zag lines IMO. Just totally a totally plain, batman black faceplate. No CCA logo like the C12.


----------



## unifutomaki

robervaul said:


> COMEING SONG



I actually really like the look of these. No CCA logo for once = love


----------



## xanlamin

KZ housing again. Was hoping for a different look.


----------



## moondowner

Looking forward to this one  🤩


----------



## RikudouGoku

Raptgo GR-2CP ( 2 BA (knowles)) = 130 usd








https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/raptgo-gr-2cp



Well I wont be remembering that name lol and bad timing with the Dunu SA3 being in the same price range.


----------



## zenki

That nx3 mk3 might worth a punt


----------



## RikudouGoku

moondowner said:


> Looking forward to this one  🤩


Translation (google translate): "Looking forward to 7 drivers NX7 MK3 is full upgrade"


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 4, 2020)

BGVP DM8 coming soon, price/specs/drivers TBC.





https://www.facebook.com/vp.bg.10/videos/vb.100044243691965/190778219073633/

I don't see much talk of the DM7 on headfi, I know it has QC issues in the initial batches, but how was the sound? DM6 seems to be more talked about in contrast.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> BGVP DM8 coming soon, price/specs/drivers TBC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much talk of the DM7 on headfi, I know it has QC issues in the initial batches, but how was the sound? DM6 seems to be more talked about in contrast.


Wasnt it the DM6 that had qc issues? While the DM7 changed the sound a lot from the DM6 so people didnt like it or something?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Wasnt it the DM6 that had qc issues? While the DM7 changed the sound a lot from the DM6 so people didnt like it or something?



Not sure about the sound of them, cause I don't own any BGVP gear (other than a OEM version of the BGVP DMG --> NiceHCK M6), but I found this last year:


----------



## Dsnuts

moondowner said:


> Looking forward to this one  🤩



They kept the same damn housing. Well I suppose if they just wanted to improve the tuning and maybe the drivers but my only real complaint about the NX7 was that the stage was limited due to the compact housing. These look like the same shells with changeable plates like the pro version. Tuning nozzles as well. Will be interesting to see what they did with this iteration. A bit larger in the housing department and that is all I wanted for Christmas!


----------



## audio123

QDC Anole VX Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Cevisi

They both had qc issue


----------



## SciOC (Aug 4, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> They kept the same damn housing. Well I suppose if they just wanted to improve the tuning and maybe the drivers but my only real complaint about the NX7 was that the stage was limited due to the compact housing. These look like the same shells with changeable plates like the pro version. Tuning nozzles as well. Will be interesting to see what they did with this iteration. A bit larger in the housing department and that is all I wanted for Christmas!


Yep, same complaint from me.  Good tuning and technicalities but basically a 0 out of 10 for staging.  At least they came with a nice cable that I'm using on a different pair!  Seriously though, if they worked on positioning and the enclosure they could have something really good.  Without the stage it just doesn't compete at all regardless of the complex driver setup and tuning filters....


Big old pass.

Speaking of the opposite, my KBEAR KS2 finally arrived.  I have about 24 hours burn on them but I'm not hearing the "TRN VX" problem on these.  I don't find the BA in the nozzle to be shouty like the VX.  I think this is the sound the VX might have been trying for.

Other people haven't been fond of the treble but I'm not having any issues yet....

Wide stage, enjoyable listen.  At minimum, it'll replace my KZ ZSR (still my favorite KZ) for lawn mowing duties.  Sort of reminds me of the ZSR but better.

It's clear KB cares about their products and puts real effort and passion into them unlike some of the other companies who just endlessly crank out new products hoping for something to stick (or those who are just doing it as a job and don't share our passion.  Aka,  How I treat my day job!)...  

As a gear junkie I appreciate knowing I'll always get something that's at least good (screw you TRN VX).


----------



## zenki

Boom shalala


----------



## baskingshark

Seems TFZ has a new wired model after some radio silence for a few months. Probably a budget lineup?


TFZ Live 1

11.4MM Double Magnetic Circuit Two Divided-Frequency Graphene Unit 
$39.90; on multiple shops on Aliexpress

comes in psychedelic shell colours


----------



## audio123

Brace yourself everyone. This will be the next big hit. Extremely impressed by it.


----------



## xanlamin (Aug 5, 2020)

Sorry, not wanting to come across as rude, but what brand is this? Better than IT00 or FD1?


----------



## DynamicEars

xanlamin said:


> What is this?


ISN D02


----------



## ehjie




----------



## ehjie

https://isnaudio.com/iems/isn-d02/

Same colour as my aspiring IEMs (lol)


----------



## audio123 (Aug 5, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> What is this?


 @DynamicEars is right. It is D02. This is another game changer and it comes with a switch at its price point (<100 USD). Very impressed.


----------



## xanlamin

Awesome! Looking forward to your comparison with the current favs


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> @DynamicEars  is right. It is D02. This is another game changer and it comes with a switch at its price point (<100 USD). Very impressed.



Are they big bass DD too like D10? Or different signature? How about comparison vs IT00?


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> Are they big bass DD too like D10? Or different signature? How about comparison vs IT00?


1. I am comparing D02 (Switch Down) with D10. It has less bold bass than D10 definitely, more balanced presentation. When the switch is up, more transparent and agile sound. 
2. Comparing D02 (Switch Up) vs IT00, the D02 is more transparent and airier while the IT00 is more organic and smoother. I am torn between both as they are so good.


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> Boom shalala



?


----------



## zenki

@Slater L30


----------



## genck

zenki said:


> @Slater L30


I'm pretty sure he can read, yet no one still knows what you're talking about


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> @Slater L30



Yes, I saw that.

But neither a google search nor an Aliexpress search shows any earphones named L30.


----------



## zenki

Not earphone. Topping


----------



## genck

zenki said:


> Not earphone. Topping


Are you lost? Go here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-l30-the-new-budget-benchmark.934262/page-2#post-15770009


----------



## RikudouGoku

Raptgo GR-40CP ( 4 BA (knowles)) = 170 usd





Looks pretty cool.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/raptgo-gr-40cp


Ragtgo GR-DR3H ( 1 DD + 2 BA (knowles)) = 130 usd




Looks kinda similar to the Dunu DM-480?

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/ragtgo-gr-dr3h


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> Not earphone. Topping



Nice. Topping makes some nice little amps. Enjoy!


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Raptgo GR-40CP ( 4 BA (knowles)) = 170 usd
> 
> 
> Looks pretty cool.
> ...



Shell and gold serial number lettering looks very similar to Blon Cardinal. I wonder if the same company made them?

Also, who makes up these names?

Like this gem of a company name. It’s quite memorable. Ah yes, who can forget good ol’ LTYIVABHTTW!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RT86VFD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4bTkFbDPGKG26

I made up a little company radio commercial jingle for them, to help people remember their name:

“_LTYIVABHTTW, LTYIVABHTTW, the name of quality. 
LTYIVABHTTW, LTYIVABHTTW, the name you know.
LTYIVABHTTW, LTYIVABHTTW, the name you trust.
LTYIVABHTTW, LTYIVABHTTW, it’s easier to remember than JGHDUGHGO!_”


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Shell and gold serial number lettering looks very similar to Blon Cardinal. I wonder if the same company made them?
> 
> Also, who makes up these names?
> 
> ...


My question is why their 2 BA and 2ba+1dd model is the same price (130 usd) lol.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 5, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Yep, same complaint from me.  Good tuning and technicalities but basically a 0 out of 10 for staging.  At least they came with a nice cable that I'm using on a different pair!  Seriously though, if they worked on positioning and the enclosure they could have something really good.  Without the stage it just doesn't compete at all regardless of the complex driver setup and tuning filters....
> 
> 
> Big old pass.
> ...


Nice!  I just got my KBEAR KS2 2020 too.  I only have about an hour on them so far, and I am very impressed.  The first thing that jumps out is the expansive sound stage.  I will leave my impressions once I have them burned in, but I can already tell these are winners.


----------



## leo5111

how is the fh5 fiio vs the Ibasso am05?


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> Seems TFZ has a new wired model after some radio silence for a few months. Probably a budget lineup?
> 
> 
> TFZ Live 1
> ...



Looks like the successor to the TFZ T1s. Another rehash probably. They need to up their game with so much competition nowadays.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 5, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Nice!  I just got my KBEAR KS2 2020 too.  I only have about an hour on them so far, and I am very impressed.  The first thing that jumps out is the expansive sound stage.  I will leave my impressions once I have them burned in, but I can already tell these are winners.



So that sound stage is interesting. Actual sound stage is very average but the perception of a wider stage on these are 2 fold. One they have a clear V shaped signature. V shaped tunings do well for wider stage since there is no mid bands that limit the stage perception. 2 is a little trick I learned from IFI. On their amps and the IFI Black label they have what is called a 3D switch. When you flick this switch on it is amazing cus the stage seem to expand immensely. This little trick is done with a treble tuning that makes your brain think it is much wider than the sound actually is.

These aspects are what I think is happening on the KS2. certain treble peaks and enhancements if there is not much in the way of mids involved will make it seem like the stage is much wider. Don't know if they did this on purpose as a planned design but it works.


----------



## Dsnuts

leo5111 said:


> how is the fh5 fiio vs the Ibasso am05?




I can tell you which one will have bass but that is really about it. I would assume the AM05 will have the better mids an treble though.


----------



## iFi audio

Dsnuts said:


> When you flick this switch on it is amazing cus the stage seem to expand immensely. This little trick is done with a treble tuning that makes your brain think it is much wider than the sound actually is.



Exactly


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I just sold my *RHA CL2, *so i don't have a planar earphone anymore, but i'm gonna up my earphone game and i'm looking at replacing them with something like the 
*Mofasest Trio *or something in this price range ($500-600)? I'm not gonna just jump blindly, but i'll be watching the Discovery page very closely for something that will get me close to endgame for my tastes and listening experience. 

As for atm, i'm enjoying the dual BA TWFK brilliance of the UE700 (2nd Gen) I scored for a song on ebay. Beautiful sound out of these tiny little pills.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 5, 2020)

Well I was gonna post about the Mofasest Trio thread just how they compare to my other mid century dolla mega mid fi earphones.  I am gonna say the Mofasest Trio is not gonna be a flash in the pan earphone. It is the real deal. The drivers in them are quality and has a sound that is too good not to recommend. Compared to my Sony XBA-Z5.While the sonys has one of the widest stages for earphones. It is clearly a V shaped tuning with a not so bright of extended treble that sounds great but only if you plan on amping it. Bass vs the Trio is similar in quality but the Sonys absolutely require amping and played in balanced to fully appreciate. I would actually give the upper hand in imaging to the Trio vs the Z5. Z5 has a warm tone to the sonics the Trio is more energetic and has a clean tone to its sonics.

TSMR-6 is an all BA earphone in the same price range. Sounds great but as you can guess lacks that bass end due to the all BA implimentation. It is a good BA bass but clearly looses out on treble extension to the Trio and bass slam and rumble. Mids however is where the strength of the TSMR-6 is but Mofastest Trio has a great rich mid tone quaitity to it that is very addicting.

IBasso IT04 is also a $500 earphone that has more in common with the Mofasest Trio but is short of the dynamism of the Trio. Treble extension is a bit of a wash as both are very nicely done but them Sonion Electrostats for upper trebles on the Mofasest Trio wins in imaging. Treble detail and air is like nothing you have heard before with these drivers. Bass is of similar quality in both but again the Trio has an edge due to the slam factor. Not only the bass end has just a good a quality here with the IT04 being a bit faster but the Trio makes up for it with full bodied low end more viceral. IT04 is a bit more leaning toward a neutral tuning while the Trio has the edge in the energetic fun factor.

I think the Mofasest Trio is a serious gem of an earphone it punches above their asking price. I think for folks that own the CA Andromeda if they heard these would be floored by them as I find the tuning to be similar to the Andromeda but better in just about every way. And that is where I would put the price tag on the Mofo trios for their sonic qualities and certainly not at its current price tag.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 5, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Well I was gonna post about the Mofasest Trio thread just how they compare to my other mid century dolla mega mid fi earphones.  I am gonna say the Mofasest Trio is not gonna be a flash in the pan earphone. It is the real deal. The drivers in them are quality and has a sound that is too good not to recommend. Compared to my Sony XBA-Z5.While the sonys has one of the widest stages for earphones. It is clearly a V shaped tuning with a not so bright of extended treble that sounds great but only if you plan on amping it. Bass vs the Trio is similar in quality but the Sonys absolutely require amping and played in balanced to fully appreciate. I would actually give the upper hand in imaging to the Trio vs the Z5. Z5 has a warm tone to the sonics the Trio is more energetic and has a clean tone to its sonics.
> 
> TSMR-6 is an all BA earphone in the same price range. Sounds great but as you can guess lacks that bass end due to the all BA implimentation. It is a good BA bass but clearly looses out on treble extension to the Trio and bass slam and rumble. Mids however is where the strength of the TSMR-6 is but Mofastest Trio has a great rich mid tone quaitity to it that is very addicting.
> 
> ...


Spot on but pertaining to OG Andro only. Andro 2020 is a step up from OG Andro. Nonetheless, the Trio has an excellent price to performance ratio and it is an easy recommendation.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm. Random cheapo on Penon web site. I think it was @RikudouGoku that was curious about these. Aha yea
Well guess what I got today.

These are $25 and will be competing with KBEARs KS2 and the like. So these have to be the best $25 earphones I have ever heard. They do sound flat uninspired with a bright treble narrow stage on open listen. I was initially thinking. Oh brother here we go. But. Lo n behold after a few hours of burn in. How shocked was I to hear a competent deep hitting bass. Mid range that has some emotion and layering and an extended sparkly treble. I have no idea who made these or what the L stands for.  Maybe for the Ladies.

In any case I can say this is one cheapo hybrid that would make for a good gift to the ladies. Or for yourself if you need one with a mic for phone use. I can see these competing with something more like the Tin Audio T2 plus more so than anything in the $25 bracket. Will be interesting to hear these after a night of burn in.

*Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver Hybrid HiFi In-Ear Earphone with Mic & Wire Control for Mobile Phone

Description

Auditory feast
Sky, the earth, and everything are conveying endless sound details, keeping you away from the hustle and bustle of the city.

4D surround pure sound quality
The sound quality is transparent, high-definition, good bass elasticity, and full midrange. Layering, resolution, makes the sound more delicate.

Dynamic + balanced armature, dual unit sound
In order to achieve high, medium and low tri-band balanced, hybrid earphones have added a dynamic + balanced armature unit. Dynamic is responsible for medium and low frequency, balanced armature is responsible for high frequency. With the combination of the balanced armature unit, the bass of the earphones dive deep, the mid-frequency sound is sturdy, and the high-frequency details more rich.
Those sounds that are just right, I hear them, they are all in your heart.

Delicate sound quality like being in the music scene

31° incline, comfortable to ear
Ergonomic design, fits the auricle stably. No matter how long you wear it, your ears will not sore.

Both texture and "sound"
Every detail is meticulous, showing high-precision metal texture without reservation.

The body progressive and dynamic

The body strong and full, good looks and strength, all show the fashionable style.

Compatible with mainstream 3.5mm interface devices
Compatible with various 3.5mm playback devices: mobile phone/tablet/computer/MP3.

Strong and durable cable
More effective anti-interference pressure, 90° bending, swinging, pulling and other indicators have passed strict reliability tests, please rest assured to use.

Smart remote control, one-touch call
Clear call quality, high-quality 4D music effects
Answer/hang up/pause/play (switch song: dual click - the next song, triple click - the previous song); volume - (bottom button), volume + (upper button).

Comfortable and soft eartips, say hello to your ears
Come with S/M/L eartips in the package*


----------



## ehjie (Aug 6, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I just sold my *RHA CL2, *so i don't have a planar earphone anymore, but i'm gonna up my earphone game and i'm looking at replacing them with something like the
> *Mofasest Trio *or something in this price range ($500-600)? I'm not gonna just jump blindly, but i'll be watching the Discovery page very closely for something that will get me close to endgame for my tastes and listening experience.
> 
> As for atm, i'm enjoying the dual BA TWFK brilliance of the UE700 (2nd Gen) I scored for a song on ebay. Beautiful sound out of these tiny little pills.



Here's a review for your shortlist

https://audio123reviews.com/2020/01/12/mofasest-trio/4/


----------



## Sunstealer

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I just sold my *RHA CL2, *so i don't have a planar earphone anymore, but i'm gonna up my earphone game and i'm looking at replacing them with something like the
> *Mofasest Trio *or something in this price range ($500-600)? I'm not gonna just jump blindly, but i'll be watching the Discovery page very closely for something that will get me close to endgame for my tastes and listening experience.
> 
> As for atm, i'm enjoying the dual BA TWFK brilliance of the UE700 (2nd Gen) I scored for a song on ebay. Beautiful sound out of these tiny little pills.



If you still want a planar give the TRI I3 a go. This is a coherent tribrid with a warm, mature sound that is tunable with cables and/or filter mods.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> So that sound stage is interesting. Actual sound stage is very average but the perception of a wider stage on these are 2 fold. One they have a clear V shaped signature. V shaped tunings do well for wider stage since there is no mid bands that limit the stage perception. 2 is a little trick I learned from IFI. On their amps and the IFI Black label they have what is called a 3D switch. When you flick this switch on it is amazing cus the stage seem to expand immensely. This little trick is done with a treble tuning that makes your brain think it is much wider than the sound actually is.
> 
> These aspects are what I think is happening on the KS2. certain treble peaks and enhancements if there is not much in the way of mids involved will make it seem like the stage is much wider. Don't know if they did this on purpose as a planned design but it works.


I agree completely.


----------



## Dsnuts

Random L earphones. Today. There is no denying it uses a BA in the nozzle for treble duties. Dynamic does the bass and mids. Stage is not great since it is a compact smallish design. Seems to be a semi open design. Coherency is a touch off due to the relative bright crisp treble for the BA and a fairly warm bass and mid range for the dynamic. Maybe that is why these have no name attached to them. Lol.  

I don't know about 4D. I thought 4D was when you went on them universal rides and you got a spray of mist when you was riding through with the Simpsons ride. That would be something if an earphone gave you a 4D sensation. Maybe something that comes out of the earphones that plays drums on your ear lobe? These do share some similarities to the KS2. They have a bit of that splashiness forward treble which is similar to the KS2. Both these earphones are V shaped signature. The L phones being a bit less in the V which is due to the bass end not being as prominent on the Ls. 

For the price range. Pretty good. Again a random hybrid that sounds good and looks good with a mic.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> Random L earphones. Today. There is no denying it uses a BA in the nozzle for treble duties. Dynamic does the bass and mids. Stage is not great since it is a compact smallish design. Seems to be a semi open design. Coherency is a touch off due to the relative bright crisp treble for the BA and a fairly warm bass and mid range for the dynamic. Maybe that is why these have no name attached to them. Lol.
> 
> I don't know about 4D. I thought 4D was when you went on them universal rides and you got a spray of mist when you was riding through with the Simpsons ride. That would be something if an earphone gave you a 4D sensation. Maybe something that comes out of the earphones that plays drums on your ear lobe? These do share some similarities to the KS2. They have a bit of that splashiness forward treble which is similar to the KS2. Both these earphones are V shaped signature. The L phones being a bit less in the V which is due to the bass end not being as prominent on the Ls.
> 
> For the price range. Pretty good. Again a random hybrid that sounds good and looks good with a mic.


Hey Dsnuts, saw your post and went ahead and ordered a pair.  If you have time, maybe a fresh post after some good burn in.  I know they’re just a $25 set, but it’s nice to have a backup that’s somewhat in the total “non-disappointing “ category. 😉 Thanks again for all of your insight.  Greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 6, 2020)

They sound good especially with a warmer source. They arent gonna be world beaters but I was very surprised by their sound after a few hours of burn in. I just use music to burn in earphones now a days. Especially with cheaper BAs that are involved. They arent the most refined earphones as you would expect but they do have an energetic sound to them that bodes well for portable use on a phone. I will give them a good burn in and see where they go but for what they are it is money well spend. They do look a bit feminine which I think was the purpose of the design a bit akin to them QOA earphones.

The pouch and cable holder they come with look like a ladies compact case. That was the reason why I thought these are marketed toward the ladies.

One word of advice though. Don't bother listening to them on open listen. You can if you want to actually hear changes on a new earphone but. Not the best sounding out of the box. I would just let music play for a while first before taking a listen.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Random L earphones. Today. There is no denying it uses a BA in the nozzle for treble duties. Dynamic does the bass and mids. Stage is not great since it is a compact smallish design. Seems to be a semi open design. Coherency is a touch off due to the relative bright crisp treble for the BA and a fairly warm bass and mid range for the dynamic. Maybe that is why these have no name attached to them. Lol.
> 
> I don't know about 4D. I thought 4D was when you went on them universal rides and you got a spray of mist when you was riding through with the Simpsons ride. That would be something if an earphone gave you a 4D sensation. Maybe something that comes out of the earphones that plays drums on your ear lobe? These do share some similarities to the KS2. They have a bit of that splashiness forward treble which is similar to the KS2. Both these earphones are V shaped signature. The L phones being a bit less in the V which is due to the bass end not being as prominent on the Ls.
> 
> For the price range. Pretty good. Again a random hybrid that sounds good and looks good with a mic.



That’s quite a name. At first I thought you forgot to type the full name and I was confused what you were talking about. Then I looked back a bunch of posts and saw the package. Yup, just plain old L!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya why have a name for an earphone when you can just call them "L"
There is no name attached to them. Just "L" A capital cursive L which can stand for many things. I would assume Ladies? Come look at my nice golden pewter colored earphones and compact case that look like your make up compact? I have no idea. They sound very good for the price however. As long as your willing to go in on one with an open mind. They will surprise. Not so much on open listen but after some burn in. Lol.


----------



## SciOC

Damn it.  Well I just found out I'm not allowed back in my office until January 4, 2021.  Which is what made me impulsively join the drop for the Thor mjolnir.   *Sigh*


----------



## Dsnuts

Moar IEMs? Heck why not. Your at home. I can tell you guys a little bit of when I get my listening time. I purposefully didn't fix my sprinkler system at my house so I can give water to the grass. Happens to be the perfect time to have an earphone with me. While I water the grass. Very therapeutic. 

In all seriousness. Looking forward to read about how you hear those.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Slater said:


> That’s quite a name. At first I thought you forgot to type the full name and I was confused what you were talking about. Then I looked back a bunch of posts and saw the package. Yup, just plain old L!


Yeah, I did a search for the “L” without any specific results.  But I then just scrolled down the page, and found them.   Of course I ordered a pair...I just bought a used Shanling MX2 (from a head-fier) and thinking its not a warmish source but has eq ability.  Also ha e an iPhone and a MacBook 12” so have an alternative in sources. Shout out to Dsnuts for his diving into the lower-tier world of iems...🤠
Cheers


----------



## iFi audio

audio123 said:


> Spot on but pertaining to OG Andro only. Andro 2020 is a step up from OG Andro. Nonetheless, the Trio has an excellent price to performance ratio and it is an easy recommendation.



I just went through your review. Nice find. Several years back we wouldn't get this sort of a product at its price. We live in happy audiophile times!


----------



## feverfive

I continue to hope I wake up some day soon and "discover" better-than-medicore-midfi-sounding (**to me**) wireless IEMs, or even around-ear headphones (even though I'm just not a headphone guy).


----------



## iFi audio

feverfive said:


> wireless



The magic word. Many manufacturers are most likely seriously looking into this territory, so eventually we'll see something.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nice


LostnAmerica said:


> Yeah, I did a search for the “L” without any specific results.  But I then just scrolled down the page, and found them.   Of course I ordered a pair...I just bought a used Shanling MX2 (from a head-fier) and thinking its not a warmish source but has eq ability.  Also ha e an iPhone and a MacBook 12” so have an alternative in sources. Shout out to Dsnuts for his diving into the lower-tier world of iems...🤠
> Cheers


People are forgetting how this thread started. It was with budget finds that was getting overlooked. Not to mention some of the best bang for buck earphones are in the budget sector. Look forward to see what you think about them. 



iFi audio said:


> I just went through your review. Nice find. Several years back we wouldn't get this sort of a product at its price. We live in happy audiophile times!



Innovation is a good thing. I would imagine the Mofasest Trio being  flagship level sonically about 5 years ago in sound.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 6, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Nice
> 
> People are forgetting how this thread started. It was with budget finds that was getting overlooked.



With your Marshmonothermalpricetakemallow's and things of that sort.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the Philips SHE3580, Xaiomi Pistons 2.0, Sony MH1c and JVC HA-FX40 come to mind for those early budget discovery earphones.


----------



## pfloyd

Dsnuts said:


> People are forgetting how this thread started. It was with budget finds that was getting overlooked. Not to mention some of the best bang for buck earphones are in the budget sector. Look forward to see what you think about them.


Some oldies but goodies


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> Moar IEMs? Heck why not. Your at home. I can tell you guys a little bit of when I get my listening time. I purposefully didn't fix my sprinkler system at my house so I can give water to the grass. Happens to be the perfect time to have an earphone with me. While I water the grass. Very therapeutic.
> 
> In all seriousness. Looking forward to read about how you hear those.



still the most therapeutic listening moment for me is while swimming or shallow diving in a pool. 

sadly can't use any of my other earphones on that scenario.. only can use specific waterproof ones


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 6, 2020)

pfloyd said:


> Some oldies but goodies


Funny how you posted this pic. I was mentioning to a few friends here on headfi that we should start a retro thread. Might have to.

Just because a phone has been discontinued don't mean they are any worse. I still enjoy a lot of my older earphones. Will have to consider a retro thread.

Here it is. This thread will be dedicated for the has beens and great classics from the past. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-talk-about-our-old-discontinued-iems.939368/

Will post about some classics soon when I get the chance.


----------



## jant71

These may be interesting...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37




They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.



Might be a decent budget earphone but the tuning caps some might find useful as they seem just to slide over the ~4 to ~5mm bores.


----------



## Luis1316

jant71 said:


> These may be interesting...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154648260.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.22.a3af2d7fzAy486&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.178076.0&scm_id=1007.14976.178076.0&scm-url=1007.14976.178076.0&pvid=d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.178076.0,pvid:d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#808#7756#685_668#888#3325#11_4976#0#178076#0_4976#2711#7538#517_4976#3223#10815#8_4976#3104#9653#6_4976#3141#9887#7_668#2846#8110#363_668#2717#7561#369_668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37
> 
> They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.
> ...


W-Where is the profit?...


----------



## dharmasteve

jant71 said:


> These may be interesting...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37
> 
> They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.
> ...


In a moment of channeling, a strange spirit pushed my finger on these, with their upgrade cable. £23 quid....moment of madness. Will report back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> These may be interesting...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154648260.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.22.a3af2d7fzAy486&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.178076.0&scm_id=1007.14976.178076.0&scm-url=1007.14976.178076.0&pvid=d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.178076.0,pvid:d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#808#7756#685_668#888#3325#11_4976#0#178076#0_4976#2711#7538#517_4976#3223#10815#8_4976#3104#9653#6_4976#3141#9887#7_668#2846#8110#363_668#2717#7561#369_668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37
> 
> They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.
> ...



Believe it or not, I just received these yesterday. I stumbled upon them a few months ago and figured the price was so cheap, why not give them them a shot.

I have not listened to them yet, but they are full resin and seem well made.

I will take a listen today and report back.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> Believe it or not, I just received these yesterday. I stumbled upon them a few months ago and figured the price was so cheap, why not give them them a shot.
> 
> I have not listened to them yet, but they are full resin and seem well made.
> 
> I will take a listen today and report back.


If they are really bad, I can cancel. Everything crossed that they are the new Blon 03.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 7, 2020)

A bit of an update on the Ls. Welp I am now %100 certain these require a good burn in before they actually sound proper. I am at 50 hours or so of burn in and the sound has filled out. Mids especially has come to life. Sounds much more coherent from bass to treble. These things sound way better than you would imagine for being a no named hybrid. I think folks that decided to give these a punt will be pleasantly surprised. But do not take open box listen even remotely seriously. They become a serious budget contender and I would say at least 50 hours of burn in is necessary to actually hear them for what they are.

Surprising amount of clarity, detail, sparkly treble. Mids have body and smoothness and a bass end that is surprisingly capable. It is clear to me they are using cheaper drivers on these but they are tuned to have a really pleasant clean sound. The stage has expanded as well. Ya I will stand by my statement. These have to be the best sounding $25 earphones I have ever heard. Lol.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> A bit of an update on the Ls. Welp I am now %100 certain these require a good burn in before they actually sound proper. I am at 50 hours or so of burn in and the sound has filled out. Mids especially has come to life. Sounds much more coherent from bass to treble. These things sound way better than you would imagine for being a no named hybrid. I think folks that decided to give these a punt will be pleasantly surprised. But do not take open box listen even remotely seriously. They become a serious budget contender and I would say at least 50 hours of burn in is necessary to actually hear them for what they are.
> 
> Surprising amount of clarity, detail, sparkly treble. Mids have body and smoothness and a bass end that is surprisingly capable. It is clear to me they are using cheaper drivers on these but they are tuned to have a really pleasant clean sound. The stage has expanded as well. Ya I will stand by my statement. These have to be the best sounding $25 earphones I have ever heard. Lol.


Excellent, love the update with detail.  Thanks again for taking the time for this. 😎
Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

In other news I am expecting my Fiio FH3 from their Aliexpress page.

Will be my first Fiio earphone since the FH5. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> In other news I am expecting my Fiio FH3 from their Aliexpress page.
> 
> Will be my first Fiio earphone since the FH5. Looking forward to hearing these.


Mine should be here by next tuesday. Or monday if I am lucky


----------



## jant71

Was using my Elecom today. I had tried some adapters(MMCX -> two-pin) and put on my old Kinboofi 6 core cable on it. The angled adapters make the fit better and the cable is a decent match for the more neutral/slight warm Elecom. Put them up against the NFaudio NM2. Right off the bad the NM2 has a better fit and more isolation. The NM2 have a seemingly taller stage but that effect is partly from them being much more up front then the Elecom. After that not much competition. NM2 sound a bit muddy with noticeably less detail and transparency. Deeper, wider more air and reach. May need some work as far as cable and even fit for me but no doubt to my ears which driver is better. 

Of course I like the NM2 and have nothing against it. It is worth the $99 and true sound with a nice sensitivity. They just don't belong with my Azla and Sonata with GC4 while the Elecom can hang with them. Nothing wrong with the other two having full or original prices at just below $400. Just that the Elecom is $50 so it has value in it's potential. Adapters, cable and earphones, added up to $59 for me. Though post Covid pricing for the earphones has gone up. Hard to work with and not optimal out of the box but was worth it in the end.


----------



## dharmasteve

These have been dispatched.....pretty quick. I'm interested but not confident. They say a Taiwanese biofilm driver in resin. I kinda like the clean look of their production teams on their website.....but may well be nothing like that. Just getting a bit fed up with the same old, same old, low end stuff. Will either be a surprise or the not-use box. Somehow I don't think these will be magic.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Was using my Elecom today. I had tried some adapters(MMCX -> two-pin) and put on my old Kinboofi 6 core cable on it. The angled adapters make the fit better and the cable is a decent match for the more neutral/slight warm Elecom. Put them up against the NFaudio NM2. Right off the bad the NM2 has a better fit and more isolation. The NM2 have a seemingly taller stage but that effect is partly from them being much more up front then the Elecom. After that not much competition. NM2 sound a bit muddy with noticeably less detail and transparency. Deeper, wider more air and reach. May need some work as far as cable and even fit for me but no doubt to my ears which driver is better.
> 
> Of course I like the NM2 and have nothing against it. It is worth the $99 and true sound with a nice sensitivity. They just don't belong with my Azla and Sonata with GC4 while the Elecom can hang with them. Nothing wrong with the other two having full or original prices at just below $400. Just that the Elecom is $50 so it has value in it's potential. Adapters, cable and earphones, added up to $59 for me. Though post Covid pricing for the earphones has gone up. Hard to work with and not optimal out of the box but was worth it in the end.



What Elecom is it, I can't remember?


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> These have been dispatched.....pretty quick. I'm interested but not confident. They say a Taiwanese biofilm driver in resin. I kinda like the clean look of their production teams on their website.....but may well be nothing like that. Just getting a bit fed up with the same old, same old, low end stuff. Will either be a surprise or the not-use box. Somehow I don't think these will be magic.



Ok, I had a quick listen.

They’re average. L shaped tuning, a little boomy, and the filter it comes preinstalled with is the best one. The other filters make it sound even boomier.

I still have to try some mods, tip rolling, a balanced cable, and EQ. So stay tuned.


----------



## Slater

Not really sure where to put this, but I stumbled upon this and am very intrigued:





It seems like it would be helpful and fast for modding and tuning gear, building EQ profiles that can then be implemented in apps, etc.

Plus it’s on sale for $1 off!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Not really sure where to put this, but I stumbled upon this and am very intrigued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a poor man´s Fearless Audio Y2K?


----------



## iFi audio

RikudouGoku said:


> Is that a poor man´s Fearless Audio Y2K?



Looks like something along those lines, yup!


----------



## Damikiller37

Saw someone mentioning OPENHEART in another thread and got curious and ordered the OPENHEART OH2000 (On-Ear headphones). Friend ordered one of the earbuds. We'll see if they sound as decent as they look. Hopefully it was worth the shot for the price.


----------



## Nabillion_786

jant71 said:


> Was using my Elecom today. I had tried some adapters(MMCX -> two-pin) and put on my old Kinboofi 6 core cable on it. The angled adapters make the fit better and the cable is a decent match for the more neutral/slight warm Elecom. Put them up against the NFaudio NM2. Right off the bad the NM2 has a better fit and more isolation. The NM2 have a seemingly taller stage but that effect is partly from them being much more up front then the Elecom. After that not much competition. NM2 sound a bit muddy with noticeably less detail and transparency. Deeper, wider more air and reach. May need some work as far as cable and even fit for me but no doubt to my ears which driver is better.
> 
> Of course I like the NM2 and have nothing against it. It is worth the $99 and true sound with a nice sensitivity. They just don't belong with my Azla and Sonata with GC4 while the Elecom can hang with them. Nothing wrong with the other two having full or original prices at just below $400. Just that the Elecom is $50 so it has value in it's potential. Adapters, cable and earphones, added up to $59 for me. Though post Covid pricing for the earphones has gone up. Hard to work with and not optimal out of the box but was worth it in the end.


How do the elecoms compare to the fdx1? Do you also have a link for them?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 8, 2020)

peter123 said:


> What Elecom is it, I can't remember?
> 
> The oddly named AMA25813 that just seems to be the RH2000
> 
> ...





Nabillion_786 said:


> How do the elecoms compare to the fdx1? Do you also have a link for them?



You have to get the stock cable off them which doesn't give Hi-Res and is a bit clarity challenged but they closer to the JVC FD series in their voicing but I have not heard both together to compare. Same rules apply as far as most wanting to go a bit warmer with cables and they appreciate power to make the driver push more air and give more punch to them. Not lacking unamped but they don't hit hard and are light yet not too soft articulated bass with sub-bass that shows it is there but some will want to prod more more out than when unamped. They do not need power as much as the Elecom CB1000 dynamic/piezo model does. They are a short tube so they like longer tips for better isolation. Stock tips are a bit longer but can be bettered. The fit and seal is the biggest hurdle perhaps Blon-like so like me if uneven ear canals they may fight with you.

Not the one I bought from(though I have bought from this seller)... https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECOM-AMA...833979&hash=item443e0c2440:g:EEMAAOSwCrpc5EnN but it includes expedited shipping.

Of course at the end of January before Covid the prices where ~$20-$25 better...



The cable I am using on mine though I had bought two-pin for my Oriolus and have to use adapters.
https://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Repl...sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-3&tag=mozilla-20
(I lose track. Are they one of the banned brands?  )


----------



## jant71 (Aug 8, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ハイブリッド・ドライバ-デュアルコイル-JPRiDE-ハイエンドイヤホン-インイヤーモニター/product-reviews/B087F5H1RR/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

Latest JPride getting some good reviews so far except for a probably defective unit(or cable not fully inserted?). Even a Kaiser and OG Andromeda comparison.


In other news...
Fujiya Avic announced the cancellation of the event "Autumn Headphone Festival 2020" scheduled to be held on Saturday, November 7th and Sunday, November 7th. At the same time, it was announced that "Autumn Headphone Festival 2020 ONLINE" will be held on November 7th.




"Autumn Headphone Festival 2020" canceled. Scheduled online event instead

Funny, esp. if there is a "second wave" fall into winter. CES will probably also be moved online which will be odd. CES on Youtube.


----------



## Toastybob

Slater said:


> Not really sure where to put this, but I stumbled upon this and am very intrigued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that earlier, and IIRC it's only 5 bands, since it can adjust each side separately. Looks cool, but very impractical and expensive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Toastybob said:


> I saw that earlier, and IIRC it's only 5 bands, since it can adjust each side separately. Looks cool, but very impractical and expensive.


Well it is very cheap in comparison to the Fearless Audio Y2K that costs...well take a look


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> You have to get the stock cable off them which doesn't give Hi-Res and is a bit clarity challenged but they closer to the JVC FD series in their voicing but I have not heard both together to compare. Same rules apply as far as most wanting to go a bit warmer with cables and they appreciate power to make the driver push more air and give more punch to them. Not lacking unamped but they don't hit hard and are light yet not too soft articulated bass with sub-bass that shows it is there but some will want to prod more more out than when unamped. They do not need power as much as the Elecom CB1000 dynamic/piezo model does. They are a short tube so they like longer tips for better isolation. Stock tips are a bit longer but can be bettered. The fit and seal is the biggest hurdle perhaps Blon-like so like me if uneven ear canals they may fight with you.
> 
> Not the one I bought from(though I have bought from this seller)... https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECOM-AMA...833979&hash=item443e0c2440:g:EEMAAOSwCrpc5EnN but it includes expedited shipping.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Seems as I've got them already


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Toastybob said:


> I saw that earlier, and IIRC it's only 5 bands, since it can adjust each side separately. Looks cool, but very impractical and expensive.


Can't find anyone selling them even Jaben!


----------



## Slater

Toastybob said:


> I saw that earlier, and IIRC it's only 5 bands, since it can adjust each side separately. Looks cool, but very impractical and expensive.



Ah yeah, I eventually saw that. 5 band sucks. It looked like a 10 band, but it’s 5 bands in R and L channels. Which is very odd. I don’t know why you would want a different EQ in each ear. I would much rather have a 10 band EQ in stereo.


----------



## kmmbd

Hifiman is at it again, now they've blatantly copied the design of the legendary SONY R10 and launched... HifiMan R10. The price? $5000, for the same headband and pad they use in their $150 models. I don't even...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

$5,000?! i'd be scared it would fall apart like all my other hifiman products did minus the RE-ZERO.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> Hifiman is at it again, now they've blatantly copied the design of the legendary SONY R10 and launched... HifiMan R10. The price? $5000, for the same headband and pad they use in their $150 models. I don't even...




This has an April Fool’s joke.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> This has an April Fool’s joke.



what kind  of exotic driver does it have that makes it $5,000? topological nanofilm liquid push pull electrostat?


----------



## genck

lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what kind  of exotic driver does it have that makes it $5,000? topological nanofilm liquid push pull electrostat?


It's made from unobtanium fused with unicorn horn dust and highs bosons aged in Himalayan caves!


----------



## MrDelicious

kmmbd said:


> Hifiman is at it again, now they've blatantly copied the design of the legendary SONY R10 and launched... HifiMan R10. The price? $5000, for the same headband and pad they use in their $150 models. I don't even...



It sound good.


----------



## Theri0n

Owludio said:


> I prefer Zero to Obravo Cupid already.



Could you be so kind to compare BGVP ZERO to Shouer Tape and BQEYZ Spring? I am still choosing between second-hand Tape and brand new Zero - price is the same.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 9, 2020)

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-announces-bc3-latest-bluetooth-dac-amp







A new Fiio BTR5/3 and earstudio es100 rival? It looks super tiny though.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-announces-bc3-latest-bluetooth-dac-amp
> 
> 
> 
> A new Fiio BTR5/3 and earstudio es100 rival? It looks super tiny though.



Probably not as it doesn't seem to have the ability to take phone calls, no balanced output, no clip etc. It actually looks more like a unit for indoor usage to me.


----------



## audio123

Having heard the UM 3DD before, I don't have high hopes for 3DD IEMs. Recently, QDC released the Dmagic 3D and after testing it, I am in awe at its overall sound. Punchy bass without being overpowering, decay is quick. The midrange is transparent with a crystal clear vocals presentation. Treble is crisp and airy. Expansive and open soundstage. QDC nailed it IMO. Really good.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-announces-bc3-latest-bluetooth-dac-amp
> 
> 
> 
> A new Fiio BTR5/3 and earstudio es100 rival? It looks super tiny though.



No mention of battery life or even having a battery at all. So I guess not really a rival.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> No mention of battery life or even having a battery at all. So I guess not really a rival.


Well, they did mention that more info is coming on 11th august.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, they did mention that more info is coming on 11th august.



True, maybe they’ll reveal new features then. But the description certainly reads like it’s a desktop device, which would explain why it wouldn’t need a battery like the ES100, Qudelix, etc:

“Topping has a good range of *desktop DAC/AMPs* including Topping E30, D90, A90, and many more...”

“the Topping BC3 also feature Line out function to give output to *power amplifiers, speaker systems* and feed them the signal...”

“This small device can be used to feed wireless audio signals to your existing *desktop DAC’s* with optical output interface, you can easily use it as a line-out source *to speakers*...”


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> True, maybe they’ll reveal new features then. But the description certainly reads like it’s a desktop device, which would explain why it wouldn’t need a battery like the ES100, Qudelix, etc:
> 
> “Topping has a good range of *desktop DAC/AMPs* including Topping E30, D90, A90, and many more...”
> 
> ...



You know there is a thread for it...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...iver-bc3.939385/#lg=attachment3674196&slide=0



So, there ya go. Built-in battery it is.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> You know there is a thread for it...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...iver-bc3.939385/#lg=attachment3674196&slide=0
> 
> So, there ya go. Built-in battery it is.



Nice, 12 hour battery life!


----------



## Dsnuts

So here is something interesting. Penon OSG. Just got these. So it seems Graphene is not only used for dynamics but how about higher end cables?
I posted about these on the mid tier cable thread but how they figured out there are sonic properties from Graphene material for cables is beyond me but interesting none the less.


----------



## RSC08

Looks nice at least.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Having heard the UM 3DD before, I don't have high hopes for 3DD IEMs. Recently, QDC released the Dmagic 3D and after testing it, I am in awe at its overall sound. Punchy bass without being overpowering, decay is quick. The midrange is transparent with a crystal clear vocals presentation. Treble is crisp and airy. Expansive and open soundstage. QDC nailed it IMO. Really good.



where do they rank? are they better than most dynamic driven earphones? are they good for the price range?


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> where do they rank? are they better than most dynamic driven earphones? are they good for the price range?


They rank in the TOTL DD tier. Definitely better than most DD IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 9, 2020)

audio123 said:


> They rank in the TOTL DD tier. Definitely better than most DD IEMs.



that's TOTL price too. Hifigo is tricky.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> that's TOTL price too. Hifigo is tricky.


Check here for authorised distributors, http://musicen.qdc.com/About/index7.html


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> So here is something interesting. Penon OSG. Just got these. So it seems Graphene is not only used for dynamics but how about higher end cables?
> I posted about these on the mid tier cable thread but how they figured out there are sonic properties from Graphene material for cables is beyond me but interesting none the less.


Graphene in cables is absolutely beyond any common (and uncommon) sense.
But people buy names, and most entertaining would be to hear how graphene attenuates highs and lows - it actually may being a semiconductor (zero-gap one, theoretically, if you can really believe or at least imagine a real "single layer" in a cable)


----------



## Owludio

Theri0n said:


> Could you be so kind to compare BGVP ZERO to Shouer Tape and BQEYZ Spring? I am still choosing between second-hand Tape and brand new Zero - price is the same.


Spring is redundant if you have A6. BGVP Zero is excellent showcase for new TDK EST driver, but DD that integrated with it is so-so. It would benefit from dedicated DD sub-woofer and better tuning. Boomy low mids and mid-bass. Tape has high chance of failure from moisture condensation due to design flaw. Also, soundstage wise - Tape is inferior to all of them. 
All of that said, Sping and Tape get zero ear-time, while Zero gets plenty.  
Build quality of Zero is excellent. MMCX connectors are tight and not rotating easily, shell is smooth and fits comfortably.
Don't expect good sub-bass from it though... *Buy it only if you want to get the taste of EST treble* and listen to acoustic, instrumental, jazz, alternative and maybe old rock.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Owludio said:


> Spring is redundant if you have A6. BGVP Zero is excellent showcase for new TDK EST driver, but DD that integrated with it is so-so. It would benefit from dedicated DD sub-woofer and better tuning. Boomy low mids and mid-bass. Tape has high chance of failure from moisture condensation due to design flaw. Also, soundstage wise - Tape is inferior to all of them.
> All of that said, Sping and Tape get zero ear-time, while Zero gets plenty.
> Build quality of Zero is excellent. MMCX connectors are tight and not rotating easily, shell is smooth and fits comfortably.
> Don't expect good sub-bass from it though... *Buy it only if you want to get the taste of EST treble* and listen to acoustic, instrumental, jazz, alternative and maybe old rock.



@Owludio, you're my hero, mang! I had that ZERO in the cart for some time, and waiting to pull the trigger, and now i'm so glad i cancelled it. i do not like boomy anything. that's why i let go of the VE bonus that was recommended by a well known reviewer..BOOMY. I'm not a basshead. i prefer very fast, articulate, resolving bass over boomy mid bass or sub bass floor thud. So it sounds like not my signature at all. I listen to hip hop and pop every so often.


----------



## unifutomaki

PhonoPhi said:


> Graphene in cables is absolutely beyond any common (and uncommon) sense.
> But people buy names, and most entertaining would be to hear how graphene attenuates highs and lows - it actually may being a semiconductor (zero-gap one, theoretically, if you can really believe or at least imagine a real "single layer" in a cable)



Next up in the product pipeline: beryllium cables. Calling it now


----------



## SciOC

Owludio said:


> Spring is redundant if you have A6. BGVP Zero is excellent showcase for new TDK EST driver, but DD that integrated with it is so-so. It would benefit from dedicated DD sub-woofer and better tuning. Boomy low mids and mid-bass. Tape has high chance of failure from moisture condensation due to design flaw. Also, soundstage wise - Tape is inferior to all of them.
> All of that said, Sping and Tape get zero ear-time, while Zero gets plenty.
> Build quality of Zero is excellent. MMCX connectors are tight and not rotating easily, shell is smooth and fits comfortably.
> Don't expect good sub-bass from it though... *Buy it only if you want to get the taste of EST treble* and listen to acoustic, instrumental, jazz, alternative and maybe old rock.


So the EST is a more standard Electret than the magnetostat in the tape?  I was meh'd by the tape so I might like the zero if it gives more of a taste of the sonion type EST driver....  Boomy bass is ok by me and I can take care of it with DSP.


----------



## Darkestred

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> that's TOTL price too. Hifigo is tricky.



Musicteck has them.  They are great.  Located on the east coast in NJ.
https://tinyurl.com/y3pnsbmw


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> Next up in the product pipeline: beryllium cables. Calling it now



Believe it or not, they do actually have beryllium copper things - hand tools, and also audio mmcx sockets!


----------



## Theri0n (Aug 9, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Boomy bass


This guy says bass is improved after burn-in


----------



## Owludio

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Owludio, you're my hero, mang! I had that ZERO in the cart for some time, and waiting to pull the trigger, and now i'm so glad i cancelled it. i do not like boomy anything. that's why i let go of the VE bonus that was recommended by a well known reviewer..BOOMY. I'm not a basshead. i prefer very fast, articulate, resolving bass over boomy mid bass or sub bass floor thud. So it sounds like not my signature at all. I listen to hip hop and pop every so often.


I'm not a bass head either but some acoustic songs weirdly benefit from BGVP Zero signature. Another IEM that impressed me this year is $60 FiiO FD1. Very fast driver. That 10mm Be DD - to me sounds faster than FiiOs own $460 FH7. It also has "the magic" with acoustic and vocals in greater degree than FH7. Tonality is excellent. BL03 doesn't come close IMHO. Never thought I'd be giving these cheap IEMs so much ear-time. 


SciOC said:


> So the EST is a more standard Electret than the magnetostat in the tape? I was meh'd by the tape so I might like the zero if it gives more of a taste of the sonion type EST driver.... Boomy bass is ok by me and I can take care of it with DSP.


Yes, probably electret, but that driver seems to have more power than typical Sonion one. Also, compared to my Roland, treble tonality, or rather what people here call "treble notes" have more weight, sound less ethereal and in fact more natural. I don't have enough experience to tell if that is due to the tuning, or it's due to decay speed of the TDK driver, but I like that treble more than Rolands. Tuning could use some polishing, but with all shortcomings, I find it weirdly mesmerizing with acoustics. EQ indeed will fix most egregious flaws and can even push some sub-bass. 
It's unfortunate that in both Tape and Zero, tuning has crippled their Giant-challenging potential. I own (also ABM based) Noble M3, which with good EQ is very, very impressive. But both Tape and M3 require more than basic EQ to correct their treble.


----------



## Theri0n

unifutomaki said:


> Next up in the product pipeline: beryllium cables. Calling it now


AFAIK *pure chemical grade* beryllium is a highly carcinogenic toxic hazardous material.


----------



## Owludio

Theri0n said:


> This guy says bass is improved after burn-out


I watched that one and agree. (review is in Russian) Burn in changed it so much that I went back to my initial OOTB post and put an edit warning there. Massive change that would convert even most zealous burn-in skeptics. It still holds true to the graph. Bass is still boomy and rolled off. No amount of EQ or burn-in - will give that DD agility of something like FD1. But that's ok.
BTW, If FiiO FH3 has FD1 Be DD + better treble extension from Knowels BAs, - I'd be more interested in that one. I'll wait for impressions though...


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Theri0n said:


> AFAIK *pure chemical grade* beryllium is a highly carcinogenic toxic hazardous material.


That just made it _more _appealing to the audiobacon set.


----------



## Theri0n

Owludio said:


> Bass is still boomy and rolled off


Since I am not a basshead and Zero is not going to be my main IEM I could sacrifice bass to trebles.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Owludio said:


> I watched that one and agree. (review is in Russian) Burn in changed it so much that I went back to my initial OOTB post and put an edit warning there. Massive change that would convert even most zealous burn-in skeptics. It still holds true to the graph. Bass is still boomy and rolled off. No amount of EQ or burn-in - will give that DD agility of something like FD1. But that's ok.
> BTW, If FiiO FH3 has FD1 Be DD + better treble extension from Knowels BAs, - I'd be more interested in that one. I'll wait for impressions though...


Your impressions should come within a day, as I should get the FH3 today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Owludio Here is your impressions on the Fiio FH3: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2107#post-15794504


----------



## audio123

QDC Dmagic 3D Review is up. This is a winner from QDC. Very good sound. Enjoy!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Spent a lot of time with CCA CA16 lately. These are very mid centric earphones, with bass that's not as taut as the CCA C12. As a matter of observation, i feel the C12, with one less armature driver is actually the better tuned and more capable earphone. the miss bass lift and forwardness of the CA16 does take care of the note thinness and tonality of the C12, but i'd rather have the taut and fast bass and clarity of the C12 than the note thickness and forward mids and boosted bass of the CA16. 

For heavy metal, hard rock, and music with quick passages, the CA16 simply don't present in the way you'd want. Plus the laid back treble makes it hard for the delivery to keep up and present it clearly and with good instrument separation and imaging. Not to say they suck in these departments, it's just that they are better suited for Rap, Hip Hop, R&B, EDM, and pop. Now with these genres, they provide impact, thump, well placed and presented vocals, and piano and keys soar with very good note weight and timbre. Bassheads and hip hoppers will be very pleased. For me, my main listen is classic rock, hard rock, and metal of all genres and extremes, and that said, i'll stick with the C12, as it's better suited to that type of music. Now for Eminem, Bruno Mars, Big Sean, and Mark Ronson, the CA16 are a great listen.


----------



## peter123 (Aug 10, 2020)

So, has anyone read some impressions on the Philips Fidelio S3? I see they're available on Aliexpress at a premium price  but can't find them anywhere else....


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks good

*Spacious, natural soundstage*
Get ready for an immersive in-ear musical experience. The 6 mm dynamic driver is dedicated to delivering tight, impactful bass. Dual balanced-armature drivers create a balanced midrange and impeccably detailed high frequencies.

Speaker diameter
6  mm
Acoustic system
Semi-closed
Frequency response
5-40000  Hz
Impedance
16  ohm
Sensitivity
107 dB/mW


A bit spendy though I have a feeling this one will come down in price eventually.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> So, has anyone read some impressions on the Philips Fidelio S3? I see they're available on Aliexpress at a premium price  but can't find them anywhere else....



$479? After the bankruptcy and sale of the company, Philips needs to win back old customers, gain new ones, and start generating ROI profits. And they’re not going to do that with $479 earphones IMO.


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2020)

I wanted to share some awesome new audio gear I stumbled upon, from an Aliexpress seller “Electech Store”.

Bluetooth amplifier (4.5w, which should be more than enough to power any high impedance headphones with ease):
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX9L4GG

Magnetic wireless earphones:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72JTTe

This one is really cool! Like James Bond 007. A PEN that is also a Bluetooth earpiece!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8nJSTK

Here’s a sweet Bluetooth headset:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWYSeHq

What’s even more surprising is that people actually placed orders for this stuff!


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Spent a lot of time with CCA CA16 lately. These are very mid centric earphones, with bass that's not as taut as the CCA C12. As a matter of observation, i feel the C12, with one less armature driver is actually the better tuned and more capable earphone. the miss bass lift and forwardness of the CA16 does take care of the note thinness and tonality of the C12, but i'd rather have the taut and fast bass and clarity of the C12 than the note thickness and forward mids and boosted bass of the CA16.
> 
> For heavy metal, hard rock, and music with quick passages, the CA16 simply don't present in the way you'd want. Plus the laid back treble makes it hard for the delivery to keep up and present it clearly and with good instrument separation and imaging. Not to say they suck in these departments, it's just that they are better suited for Rap, Hip Hop, R&B, EDM, and pop. Now with these genres, they provide impact, thump, well placed and presented vocals, and piano and keys soar with very good note weight and timbre. Bassheads and hip hoppers will be very pleased. For me, my main listen is classic rock, hard rock, and metal of all genres and extremes, and that said, i'll stick with the C12, as it's better suited to that type of music. Now for Eminem, Bruno Mars, Big Sean, and Mark Ronson, the CA16 are a great listen.


I think this may be the first time I see someone claiming that the CA16 has inferior bass quality and that its more forward than the C12 actually... its usually the other way around.


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> I wanted to share some awesome new audio gear I stumbled upon, from an Aliexpress seller “Electech Store”.
> 
> Bluetooth amplifier (4.5w, which should be more than enough to power any high impedance headphones with ease):
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX9L4GG
> ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> I think this may be the first time I see someone claiming that the CA16 has inferior bass quality and that its more forward than the C12 actually... its usually the other way around.



the bass of the CA16 doesn't even come close. now if you like fat boomy bass, like a lot of people here do, then there is no competition. the CA16 wins hands down. C12 has more controlled and quality bass.


----------



## SciOC

We just had a derecho go through where I live.  If you are anywhere in the US this storm is headed, get everything inside.  I've never seen devastation in the Midwest like this.


----------



## sassimac (Aug 10, 2020)

SciOC said:


> We just had a derecho go through where I live.  If you are anywhere in the US this storm is headed, get everything inside.  I've never seen devastation in the Midwest like this.



I was on the south side of Chicago this afternoon when it came through the area. We were hit with 75 mph winds. Thankfully it passed thru quickly and damage was minimal in the Chicago area.


----------



## Toastybob

Slater said:


> I wanted to share some awesome new audio gear I stumbled upon, from an Aliexpress seller “Electech Store”.
> 
> Bluetooth amplifier (4.5w, which should be more than enough to power any high impedance headphones with ease):
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX9L4GG
> ...



The magnetic earphones appear to be conveniently attached to a balloon with a beard.





I don't really understand what the purpose of the hand drawn images is...


----------



## JEHL

Toastybob said:


> The magnetic earphones appear to be conveniently attached to a balloon with a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand what the purpose of the hand drawn images is...


So first we had headgear for audiophile bats. Now we have gear for audiophile... Stickmen?


----------



## Slater

Toastybob said:


> The magnetic earphones appear to be conveniently attached to a balloon with a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand what the purpose of the hand drawn images is...





JEHL said:


> So first we had headgear for audiophile bats. Now we have gear for audiophile... Stickmen?



Who needs a fancy Kickstarter video to roll out your revolutionary new idea? All you need is the back of a napkin and a pen and the sales will roll in haha


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> $479? After the bankruptcy and sale of the company, Philips needs to win back old customers, gain new ones, and start generating ROI profits. And they’re not going to do that with $479 earphones IMO.



Yes but just like DS i also think that the price will come down when it becomes wildly available. The Fidelio line has decreased in price pretty fast historically. The X3 is also on Aliexpress for $454 and we all now they going to be $99 by Black Friday


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I wanted to share some awesome new audio gear I stumbled upon, from an Aliexpress seller “Electech Store”.
> 
> Bluetooth amplifier (4.5w, which should be more than enough to power any high impedance headphones with ease):
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX9L4GG
> ...



imagine when we order them they would just send those pictures, and when we go into dispute, they would just say: "hey, it's just like in the pictures and descriptions, so you got what you paid for.. so what's the problem, friend?"


----------



## hmscott (Aug 11, 2020)

I've been waiting a long time for Creative to update the BT-W2 for newer BT version and codecs, and today I received an email from Creative that they've released the BT-W3!!

I'll order one to try out myself, but has anyone else tried it yet?  I'll likely use one on each of the PC, Nintendo Switch, and PS4 if the BT-W3 is any good:

"Enjoy wireless audio on your PS4™ or Nintendo Switch™ with BT-W3! Creative BT-W3 is a portable _Bluetooth_ audio transmitter equipped with the latest _Bluetooth_ version 5.0 and advanced audio codecs like aptX™ LL and aptX™ HD. With a simple plug-and-play functionality, you can easily enjoy high-quality _Bluetooth_ audio with your PS4™, Nintendo Switch™, PC, or Mac."

Creative BT-W3
Bluetooth® 5.0 Audio Transmitter for PS4™ / Nintendo Switch™ / PC / Mac
https://us.creative.com/p/speakers/creative-bt-w3


Slater said:


> I wanted to share some awesome new audio gear I stumbled upon, from an Aliexpress seller “Electech Store”.
> 
> Bluetooth amplifier (4.5w, which should be more than enough to power any high impedance headphones with ease):
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX9L4GG
> ...


That's too funny 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/2553001


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> imagine when we order them they would just send those pictures, and when we go into dispute, they would just say: "hey, it's just like in the pictures and descriptions, so you got what you paid for.. so what's the problem, friend?"


I wonder. Is this the Chinese equivalent of April Fools?


----------



## SleeStack1 (Aug 11, 2020)

hmscott said:


> I've been waiting a long time for Creative to update the BT-W2 for newer BT version and codecs, and today I received an email from Creative that they've released the BT-W3!!
> 
> I'll order one to try out myself, but has anyone else tried it yet?  I'll likely use one on each of the PC, Nintendo Switch, and PS4 if the BT-W3 is any good:
> 
> ...


The Creative W3 is limited to (only) 16bit-48KHz if you care.   I have a 1mii dongle with USB-A which is identical to the W3 otherwise.  It does work  in either APTX LL or APTX HD modes, but it is still bit depth limited.  I use it mainly with a laptop to listen to music over APTX HD.  It sounds pretty good though and range is decent (at least 15 feet).


----------



## RikudouGoku

lol


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> lol



Acronyms are hard apparently


----------



## voja

The Phoenix from Sivga seems to be a worthy gem (just fix the damn pads!). They are around 300 bucks and can be already found for around 250 USD.

Overall, something fresh and different - they aren't as spacious and open as open-back headphones. This being said, the soundstage isn't narrow, it's just narrower, which results in fuller and more present sound. 

They have closed-back-like bass response - the sub-bass rumbles, the mid-bass has good weight, and it also has tight punch. While we are all used to the mid-range and high-range being sacrificed for the bass response, neither is sacrificed in this headphone. The high-range is crisp & clear, while it also has just enough sparkle. The vocals sound natural, although rarely they can sound recessed. 

They have superb build quality, just like any headphone from Sivga (even their 90 USD headphones are made of metal & wood).

They might be worth a listen. I also just reviewed them so if anybody wants to know how I feel about them in detail, here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/si...ver-headphone.24548/reviews#item-review-24110


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm about to pull the trigger on the *Mofasest Trio*, and then hope that ethereal treble that two folks mentioned line up with my own ears!


----------



## Dsnuts

Only when you go for the green. Then the treble becomes other worldly


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Only when you go for the green. Then the treble becomes other worldly



i ordered blue. not too sold on that green. i do live near the emerald city, but not sure i wanna call attention to myself with that gorgeous green? lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Team green not getting any love.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Team green not getting any love.


If I get to order it I'm going for the green given I own like 30 blue pairs and 1 green (TRN VX unfortunately).

Unexpected $1000 insurance deductable now for the derecho....


----------



## soas

Dsnuts said:


> Team green not getting any love.



Which color opens up the soundstage the most?


----------



## PhonoPhi

soas said:


> Which color opens up the soundstage the most?


Psychoacoustic combinations are infinite 

Do not forget the synergy with the tip colours.

This pair of CCA CA16 is for the G-R-R-owl


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> Team green not getting any love.


Actually it does. I'm receiving mine Monday.
 I was going for Kinera Nanna, but after reading Toranku impression, decided to get Trio... Obviously green...
Wanted something with brighter signature to complement Roland, but Toranku says that Nanna has hot lower treble. As far as I noticed, Toranku prefers brighter signatures, so if he says so, - Nanna treble is likely to much for me. 
Dsnuts, could you comment on Trio isolation?


----------



## Dsnuts

Isolation is much like other all resin in ears. I would guess about 26dbs of isolation. For having a vent out back for the bass. It isolates well especially with Xelastec tips. 

Been enjoying the Mofasest Trio immensely. Take your time with this one. It needs a good break in and your best cables and they become something truly outstanding. It does have a wow effect on open listen but gets better after that. Been listening to my set almost every day since I got them. They are such a great listen every time.


----------



## audio123

Want to recommend this new cable from ikko, ARC CTU-01. I am very impressed with its overall sonic presentation. Greater dynamics, fuller midrange and smoother treble. Soundstage expansion is bigger. As I own many cables ranging from entry level to TOTL, I got to say this is easily one of the best bang for buck cables at 59 USD and it comes with tips. Highly recommended. Cheers.

Product Information:
https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-ctu01-upgraded-cable


----------



## unifutomaki

​Arriving shortly after my Tin T2 Plus, KZ ZSN Pro and Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, this Koss Porta Pro Black is hopefully my final audio-related acquisition for 2020. I'll admit this was a curiosity-driven impulse purchase - I more or less wanted to find out what a sound from the 1980s is like. Warm, musical and analog are the descriptors that come to mind right now; these would be right at home with a cassette Walkman I reckon. Hi-res FLACs are wasted on this little guy as there's no point listening intently and obsessing about microdetail when you have these on. Just put on a fun record, crack open a beer, relax and stop worrying; that's how I'm choosing to do this.


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Want to recommend this new cable from ikko, ARC CTU-01. I am very impressed with its overall sonic presentation. Greater dynamics, fuller midrange and smoother treble. Soundstage expansion is bigger. As I own many cables ranging from entry level to TOTL, I got to say this is easily one of the best bang for buck cables at 59 USD and it comes with tips. Highly recommended. Cheers.
> 
> Product Information:
> https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-ctu01-upgraded-cable




SPC right? Better than ISN S8? I may grab the MMCX 4.4 balance one for H40


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> SPC right? Better than ISN S8? I may grab the MMCX 4.4 balance one for H40


I wouldn't say it is better as it's all about synergy. I have only paired it with Luna & Solaris so far and I am impressed.


----------



## DynamicEars

Please try with H40 if they have good pair if you have free time. And what is the pros and cons from the ISN S8


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> Please try with H40 if they have good pair if you have free time. And what is the pros and cons from the ISN S8


Quick impression is more bodied and intimate midrange. S8 has a leaner and crisipier presentation.


----------



## Ziggomatic

audio123 said:


> Want to recommend this new cable from ikko, ARC CTU-01. I am very impressed with its overall sonic presentation. Greater dynamics, fuller midrange and smoother treble. Soundstage expansion is bigger. As I own many cables ranging from entry level to TOTL, I got to say this is easily one of the best bang for buck cables at 59 USD and it comes with tips. Highly recommended. Cheers.
> 
> Product Information:
> https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-ctu01-upgraded-cable



Sounds like it might be a good match for my LZ A6, but it looks a bit stiff. How are the ergonomics?


----------



## audio123

Ziggomatic said:


> Sounds like it might be a good match for my LZ A6, but it looks a bit stiff. How are the ergonomics?


It is on the stiffer side of things. Ergonomics are alright I guess.


----------



## Ziggomatic

audio123 said:


> It is on the stiffer side of things. Ergonomics are alright I guess.



Good enough for me! Thanks.

In the spirit of sharing good bang-for-buck cables, I should share that this cable, from a company called OE Audio, is a solid choice in my opinion. I've been using it on the FDX1, and it adds a bit of warmth and better sense of space compared to the ALO Pure Silver IEM cable I had on there before. Really well made, too. One downside is it doesn't have a chin slider, but it's soft enough that it doesn't absolutely need it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ziggomatic said:


> Good enough for me! Thanks.
> 
> In the spirit of sharing good bang-for-buck cables, I should share that this cable, from a company called OE Audio, is a solid choice in my opinion. I've been using it on the FDX1, and it adds a bit of warmth and better sense of space compared to the ALO Pure Silver IEM cable I had on there before. Really well made, too. One downside is it doesn't have a chin slider, but it's soft enough that it doesn't absolutely need it.



garbage bag ties make the best chin sliders. fast and easy.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> ​Arriving shortly after my Tin T2 Plus, KZ ZSN Pro and Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, this Koss Porta Pro Black is hopefully my final audio-related acquisition for 2020. I'll admit this was a curiosity-driven impulse purchase - I more or less wanted to find out what a sound from the 1980s is like. Warm, musical and analog are the descriptors that come to mind right now; these would be right at home with a cassette Walkman I reckon. Hi-res FLACs are wasted on this little guy as there's no point listening intently and obsessing about microdetail when you have these on. Just put on a fun record, crack open a beer, relax and stop worrying; that's how I'm choosing to do this.



my now late brother in law loved the Koss. i actually bought them to use with my mp3 player and AIWA cassette player, and he was curious. i let him borrow those porta pros so he could listen to some showtunes music, and i ended up letting him keep them. he was so happy. it was a great reaction to those things. i miss him. R.I.P.


----------



## SleeStack1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Just received my first Chifi IEMs...Guideray GR-T20.

They came in a wood/mdf box with a faux brown leather case, cable and 6 sets of tips.

I honestly don't know how to review IEMs so I can't say they are amazing or bad.  They sound better than my only other pair of IEMs...the AKG N30 and I think those sounded pretty good to begin with.  I know the pix aren't great, but I'm new at that as well.  They are 2BA+1DD.  Oh, and you can find them for about $60 on ali.  They may be a clone of the Magaosi v3.  Same driver config and size, port look, and location.

I


----------



## Slater (Aug 13, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> garbage bag ties make the best chin sliders. fast and easy.



Awww man, don’t roll like that. Nice cables deserve something better than a garbage bag tie.

All you need is rubber bands for orthodontic braces. They are a couple bucks for a bag of 100 (or free if your kids go to an orthodontist), are clear so they blend in with any cable, look nice, work very effectively, and are super easy to install.

You need the size 1/8” X-Heavy, like this:


Another option are ‘bead stoppers’ used on jewelry bracelets with slide on beads:


----------



## Slater

SleeStack1 said:


> Just received my first Chifi IEMs...Guideray GR-T20.
> 
> They came in a wood/mdf box with a faux brown leather case, cable and 6 sets of tips.
> 
> ...



Magaosi V3 uses Knowles BAs (A
they always do) and beryllium dynamic. I can’t find information about specific driver specifications in the Guideray literature. Also, V3 is mmcx and the GR is 2-pin.


----------



## SleeStack1

Slater said:


> Magaosi V3 uses Knowles BAs (A
> they always do) and beryllium dynamic. I can’t find information about specific driver specifications in the Guideray literature. Also, V3 is mmcx and the GR is 2-pin.


Magaosi shows two pin on Penon here.

Vent looks identical and where located.  Both also use 9.2mm DD.  I think I read that there is another Guideray that is a clone of another Magaosi.

Of course maybe they are different, but they seem to have a lot of similarities.


----------



## Slater

SleeStack1 said:


> Magaosi shows two pin on Penon here.
> 
> Vent looks identical and where located.  Both also use 9.2mm DD.  I think I read that there is another Guideray that is a clone of another Magaosi.
> 
> Of course maybe they are different, but they seem to have a lot of similarities.



Ah yeah, you're right about the 2-pin. Thanks for the correction


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Awww man, don’t roll like that. Nice cables deserve something better than a garbage bag tie.
> 
> All you need is rubber bands for orthodontic braces. They are a couple bucks for a bag of 100 (or free if your kids go to an orthodontist), are clear do they blend in with any cable, look nice, work very effectively, and are super easy to install.
> 
> ...


Yeah, bro! Thanks for posting these options. Those are way more classy looking than garbage bag ties.


----------



## Audio Fun (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi guys,
Hope you doing well, I posted the review for the review of Oriveti OH500 on head fi.
It is overall smooth, warm and musical IEM, with strong technical performance.
I really like it personally, if you intresting about OH500 please check out my review.
My review : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oriveti-oh500.23753/reviews


----------



## Dsnuts

Pretty good.


----------



## DynamicEars (Aug 13, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Pretty good.



VS H40 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee and Mofos Trio too
(note: mod your H40, significant improvement on bass quality, speed, no more bloated bass, add details, very clear mids, and much better imaging, very airy)


----------



## Owludio

DynamicEars said:


> VS H40 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee and Mofos Trio too
> (note: mod your H40, significant improvement on bass quality, speed, no more bloated bass, add details, very clear mids, and much better imaging, very airy)


I couldn't find the grill mod for H40. Missed it somehow. Could you please point me in the right direction?
I modded my Noble M3 a few days ago and was blown away. Cannot stop listening to it for 3 days now. The only thing that might break that addiction is Trio and FH3, arriving Monday. (so, I'll have them all too)
I'm a believer in mods now, - like never before. It also helps that I'm back to work and have access to my equipment. 
So, let it be a mod season! 
Did you remove the grill from H40? If so, then maybe I'll combine that with foam mod to tame lower treble. (the one that did wonders for otherwise insufferable M3)
One thing that drives me nuts now is that all my metal IEMs are dripping condensate in this humid weather. Ouch!
So, - off with the metal grill, will try to put foam instead. Well, Sony does...


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I can say for now these phones may represents some of the best sonic production for their price points. If your expecting something close to the Mofo Trio in the Fiio FH3. 

That would be awesome. FH3 has a similar tuning to the Mofo but that is about the only real similarities. Mofo Trio would be like a super refined Fiio FH3. In fact reason why I am not blown away from the FH3 at this point is because I have been listening to the Mofos all day.  I have to adjust to the FH3 sonic production. And I have to say for the price point these are very good. Are they H40 good? Not really. These don't have the musical full bodied mids of the H40 or do they have the stage of the H40. I just got them so I will have to get used to their sound. And these do not have thundering intense bass. Lol. To be fair the bass is excellent. Might beat the H40 in the bass department for speed and quality actually but that will be the only aspect that might beat the H40.  Mids sounds a bit thin to be honest but again they are fresh out of the box. I am not one to judge out of the box. They are promising. Will see where this one goes.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 14, 2020)

Stock cables looks pretty nice but. Look nice but these are no different from any other throw in cable. I can tell they limit the sonics on the FH3. Already tried a few cables and each cable makes them sound better.  They are Fiios SPC basic cables.  Not bad but nothing to write home about. Already switched out cables. ( Be aware of marketing hype.) Hype is strong with this one.


----------



## jant71

It says right there noticeably better than standard cable. Are you calling them a liar??


----------



## Dsnuts

Well it is better built than your average throw in cable. But sound wise. FH3 mid bands sound noticeably more thinner with these cables.  The cables I was using on the FH3 aren't my more expensive ones either. I am gonna burn them in overnight and see what happens.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Slater said:


> Awww man, don’t roll like that. Nice cables deserve something better than a garbage bag tie.
> 
> All you need is rubber bands for orthodontic braces. They are a couple bucks for a bag of 100 (or free if your kids go to an orthodontist), are clear so they blend in with any cable, look nice, work very effectively, and are super easy to install.
> 
> ...


Also mechanical keyboard damping rings.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> Are they H40 good? Not really. These don't have the musical full bodied mids of the H40 or do they have the stage of the H40. I just got them so I will have to get used to their sound. And these do not have thundering intense bass. Lol. To be fair the bass is excellent. Might beat the H40 in the bass department for speed and quality actually but that will be the only aspect that might beat the H40.  Mids sounds a bit thin to be honest but again they are fresh out of the box. I am not one to judge out of the box. They are promising. Will see where this one goes.



Hey, @Dsnuts! Can you also comment on the FH3 comparison versus Penon Orb once you've familiarized yourself with the FH3's qualities? Do you think they both go well together? I mean as complementary to each other? Thanks!


----------



## DynamicEars

Owludio said:


> I couldn't find the grill mod for H40. Missed it somehow. Could you please point me in the right direction?
> I modded my Noble M3 a few days ago and was blown away. Cannot stop listening to it for 3 days now. The only thing that might break that addiction is Trio and FH3, arriving Monday. (so, I'll have them all too)
> I'm a believer in mods now, - like never before. It also helps that I'm back to work and have access to my equipment.
> So, let it be a mod season!
> ...




i updated with graph, and quote to original post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...2-carbon-crystal-dynamic.920551/post-15802578 here

spoiler for the graph :


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can say for now these phones may represents some of the best sonic production for their price points. If your expecting something close to the Mofo Trio in the Fiio FH3.
> 
> That would be awesome. FH3 has a similar tuning to the Mofo but that is about the only real similarities. Mofo Trio would be like a super refined Fiio FH3. In fact reason why I am not blown away from the FH3 at this point is because I have been listening to the Mofos all day.  I have to adjust to the FH3 sonic production. And I have to say for the price point these are very good. Are they H40 good? Not really. These don't have the musical full bodied mids of the H40 or do they have the stage of the H40. I just got them so I will have to get used to their sound. And these do not have thundering intense bass. Lol. To be fair the bass is excellent. Might beat the H40 in the bass department for speed and quality actually but that will be the only aspect that might beat the H40.  Mids sounds a bit thin to be honest but again they are fresh out of the box. I am not one to judge out of the box. They are promising. Will see where this one goes.




So H40 better? @Dsnuts do you keen to try modding your H40? I really want to get your opinion about this and compare with FH3, or even mofos Trio. Thanks


----------



## docentore

SleeStack1 said:


> Magaosi shows two pin on Penon here.
> 
> Vent looks identical and where located.  Both also use 9.2mm DD.  I think I read that there is another Guideray that is a clone of another Magaosi.
> 
> Of course maybe they are different, but they seem to have a lot of similarities.


Its not the first time these 2 share same designs. Guideray GR-V5 is identical (by looks) to Magaosi K5, which is identical to Shozy BG .


----------



## dharmasteve

I ordered the Tiandirenhe TD06 Hifi earphone with two extra tuning filters (Took 5 days to get here....!!!!!). It came with a nice 8 core Single Crystal Copper Upgrade Cable and a total cost of about £22. The cable is clearly worth 10 quid....so a good deal if the resin IEM is any good. For the price they are good....not world beaters....but they have, from their '10mm Taiwan biofilm driver', some very interesting qualities. I will burn in and say more


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> I ordered the Tiandirenhe TD06, black plate and red body, hifi earphone with two extra tuning filters (Took 5 days to get here....!!!!!). It came with a very nice 8 core Single Crystal Copper Upgrade Cable and a total cost of about £22. The cable is clearly worth 10 quid....so a good deal if the resin IEM is any good. For the price they are good....not world beaters....but they have, from their '10mm Taiwan biofilm driver', some very interesting qualities. I will burn in and say more


Just a little. @Slater has a set of Tiandirenhe IEMs. I have no idea if they are the same set as these because Tiandirenhe do a lot of resin CIEM looking earphones. My interest was piqued by the '10mm Taiwan biofilm driver'. @Slater had bass boom. I've only used the stock black filter, haven't had a chance to listen to the other filters. I A/B/C'd them with the iBasso it00 and TRi i3. OK....let's get it clear the it00 and the TRi i3 are much better. What struck me though with the Tiandirenhe was a very sharp strike of guitar strings with real edge....but....not piercing or fatiguing to me on........ *Snowy White*.*'Headful of Blues'* and *'Slabo Day'.* I liked it and it struck me that it was better than the KZ, CCA and CVJ cheaper earphones I have.


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> I ordered the Tiandirenhe TD06 Hifi earphone with two extra tuning filters (Took 5 days to get here....!!!!!). It came with a nice 8 core Single Crystal Copper Upgrade Cable and a total cost of about £22. The cable is clearly worth 10 quid....so a good deal if the resin IEM is any good. For the price they are good....not world beaters....but they have, from their '10mm Taiwan biofilm driver', some very interesting qualities. I will burn in and say more



Looking at them on AE now... that's a nice looking cable indeed. I like how you can opt for any combination of features you want or even none of them


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> Looking at them on AE now... that's a nice looking cable indeed. I like how you can opt for any combination of features you want or even none of them


The cable is excellent....the flesh coloured one. Interesting IEM and more for those who are curious. I like them and will use them, but my ears are older and others may hear them them differently. Biofilm driver drew me in. Definite not as much glare in the treble as the Blon 05, which I struggle to listen to.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks like TRN is releasing a successor to the well regarded TRN BA5:

TRN BA8: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=386986915607459&set=a.137459867226833&type=3

8 BA set as the name suggests.

I didn't try the TRN BA5, but a lot of my friends said the BA5 is very good for the price, and most of my metalhead friends like it for the fast bass speed.

Hope they tune it well, after the semi disaster of the recent "flagship" TRN VX, which had too harsh upper mids/treble. TRN VX is actually listenable with a micropore mod or EQ, but yeah that shouldn't be the case for a "flagship" set. 
(Actually this BA8 picture below looks like the TRN VX shell, possibly they cannibalized unsold VXs and used it?) BA bass might also be a dealbreaker for some. FWIW, I hope they learn that stuffing many drivers into a shell and hoping something sticks if you throw enough stuff on the wall is not the way to go. Anyways, I also hope their QC is done well, I had my run ins with TRN QC issues in the past.


----------



## unifutomaki

Hopefully it holds up better than the BA5 in real-world use instead of going kaput as a result of a design flaw that led to moisture ingress...


----------



## Dsnuts

pr0b3r said:


> Hey, @Dsnuts! Can you also comment on the FH3 comparison versus Penon Orb once you've familiarized yourself with the FH3's qualities? Do you think they both go well together? I mean as complementary to each other? Thanks!



I am no where near what I considered them to be broken in but no they aren't at the Orb level. The FH3 has a lot in common with the Dunu DK2001. they aren't exactly at the DK2001 level either. I left them overnight to cook with the stock cable and I am not digging on the limitations of the stock cable for them. Again they are a good performing earphone for the given price. I suppose if you want something that sounds different from the Orbs the FH3 is a good buy. But folks should tame their expectations of these. These are very competitive for the cost but that is all I can say they are at the moment.  I would take the H40 and Orbs and the DK2001 easily over these is my point. They sound way better with a better cable but again this is just based on everything stock. 



DynamicEars said:


> So H40 better? @Dsnuts do you keen to try modding your H40? I really want to get your opinion about this and compare with FH3, or even mofos Trio. Thanks



Will eventually get around to trying that. I have some reviews I have been working on. To be honest with you. I do modding with cables and I can get the H40 to sound a good 2 teirs better than what they sound stock with using just cables I suppose if I do that mod I can get them to sound even better but for me I really don't see the point of doing that. I actually like the sound as they are. Especially with my cables. But we will see.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> I am no where near what I considered them to be broken in but no they aren't at the Orb level. The FH3 has a lot in common with the Dunu DK2001. they aren't exactly at the DK2001 level either. I left them overnight to cook with the stock cable and I am not digging on the limitations of the stock cable for them. Again they are a good performing earphone for the given price. I suppose if you want something that sounds different from the Orbs the FH3 is a good buy. But folks should tame their expectations of these. These are very competitive for the cost but that is all I can say they are at the moment.  I would take the H40 and Orbs and the DK2001 easily over these is my point. They sound way better with a better cable but again this is just based on everything stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Will eventually get around to trying that. I have some reviews I have been working on. To be honest with you. I do modding with cables and I can get the H40 to sound a good 2 teirs better than what they sound stock with using just cables I suppose if I do that mod I can get them to sound even better but for me I really don't see the point of doing that. I actually like the sound as they are. Especially with my cables. But we will see.



Its different from cable scale, its the wrong damper placement that made the bass bloated, and made details and clarity dull. Just uplift and listen without grill for a day, you can out the grill back anytime if you want it to be in original state. 
I may upgrade my cable as well.


----------



## dharmasteve

jant71 said:


> These may be interesting...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154648260.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.22.a3af2d7fzAy486&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.178076.0&scm_id=1007.14976.178076.0&scm-url=1007.14976.178076.0&pvid=d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.178076.0,pvid:d4c9333a-1b6c-49de-9a41-92b9a9b12f7b,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#808#7756#685_668#888#3325#11_4976#0#178076#0_4976#2711#7538#517_4976#3223#10815#8_4976#3104#9653#6_4976#3141#9887#7_668#2846#8110#363_668#2717#7561#369_668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37
> 
> They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.
> ...


OK had these a couple of days. '10mm Taiwan biofilm driver' For £22 with the 8 core cable good. Worth the money....I like them. But may divide opinion. This biofilm version has interesting edginess for guitars but without glare that some cheaper IEMs bring in.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Looks like TRN is releasing a successor to the well regarded TRN BA5:
> 
> TRN BA8: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=386986915607459&set=a.137459867226833&type=3
> 
> ...




Are they semi open back like BA5? I don't see any big vents on the shell. Airy sound on BA5 coming from semi open back design but of course in trade of with isolation.
Yeah TRN QC is the most worrying for me to be honest


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> TRN VX is actually listenable with a micropore mod or EQ, but yeah that shouldn't be the case for a "flagship" set.



Yeah I was thinking about this issue when reading about the VX - how should a product be evaluated when putting tape on it (and just the right size coverage too) is needed to make it not unbearable? Just because such flaws _can _be fixed with end-user intervention doesn't mean the end-user _should _be expected to do as such - certainly not when the asking price is nearly S$100!


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Yeah I was thinking about this issue when reading about the VX - how should a product be evaluated when putting tape on it (and just the right size coverage too) is needed to make it not unbearable? Just because such flaws _can _be fixed with end-user intervention doesn't mean the end-user _should _be expected to do as such - certainly not when the asking price is nearly S$100!



Yeah agreed, apparently TRN opted not to listen to their tuner's advise to lower the upper mids/treble on the TRN VX and went to boost it instead, so as to cater to the local Chinese domestic market that likes boosted treble. So I think it probably didn't sell well in the west. Indeed, the TRN VX was about $90 at launch, but after the lukewarm reception it received, the price is about $60 - 70 from what I can see on Aliexpress shops now.

Though the TRN VX so far has no QC issues for me, and the build is quite good, technicalities and timbre are not bad for a multi driver hybrid. A pity the treble is too hot.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> I am no where near what I considered them to be broken in but no they aren't at the Orb level. The FH3 has a lot in common with the Dunu DK2001. they aren't exactly at the DK2001 level either. I left them overnight to cook with the stock cable and I am not digging on the limitations of the stock cable for them. Again they are a good performing earphone for the given price. I suppose if you want something that sounds different from the Orbs the FH3 is a good buy. But folks should tame their expectations of these. These are very competitive for the cost but that is all I can say they are at the moment.  I would take the H40 and Orbs and the DK2001 easily over these is my point. They sound way better with a better cable but again this is just based on everything stock.



Thanks a lot, @Dsnuts. I appreciate the response. From what you said, the FH3 may well be a good option as a companion of my Orb, another IEM that has a good value for its asking price. Well, let's see what others would think as soon as they get their orders.


----------



## Owludio

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can say for now these phones may represents some of the best sonic production for their price points. If your expecting something close to the Mofo Trio in the Fiio FH3.
> 
> That would be awesome. FH3 has a similar tuning to the Mofo but that is about the only real similarities. Mofo Trio would be like a super refined Fiio FH3. In fact reason why I am not blown away from the FH3 at this point is because I have been listening to the Mofos all day.  I have to adjust to the FH3 sonic production. And I have to say for the price point these are very good. Are they H40 good? Not really. These don't have the musical full bodied mids of the H40 or do they have the stage of the H40. I just got them so I will have to get used to their sound. And these do not have thundering intense bass. Lol. To be fair the bass is excellent. Might beat the H40 in the bass department for speed and quality actually but that will be the only aspect that might beat the H40.  Mids sounds a bit thin to be honest but again they are fresh out of the box. I am not one to judge out of the box. They are promising. Will see where this one goes.


When I was raving about FiiO FD1, that remains one of my favorite IEM for acoustic music, - I said in FD1 thread, that that speed demon of a Be DD doesn't belong to $60 range, and if FiiO adds a BA to extend treble, - I would blind buy. So, here I am, waiting for my FH3.
That said, FiiO could have combined this DD, instead of BA, - with TDK electret like BGVP Zero, for Giant-Killer potential. I feel like I own collection of the misfit toys now. 
At least I hope that Trio is well rounded.   
@Dsnuts, Have you heard FD1?  By your impression, I understand that this is completely different tuning, more like an upgrade to FH5. I'm not sure I'll be impressed enough with FH3 to consider FH9 in the future. Future is ABM & Electrets. Not BA.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 14, 2020)

There has been so many outstanding earphones within the past year. Fiio is just following suit.

No doubt the FH3 represents a great value at the price point. I don't expect them to drastically improve SQ wise. It has BA timbre and BA imaging with that dynamic punch and rumble, not the best coherency for hybrids. The mids and treble sound a bit dry to my ears and while there is nothing wrong with that type of tone but then you have this excellent bass underneath it all. You can clearly tell the music is using BAs and the bass end a dynamic. the blend is not a smooth as I would have liked. The cable it comes with does nothing for mids to add some girth to the sonics or warmth or a more musical tone as you get BA tone and a bit of a clinical sound from the BAs. It does have some good imaging and detail from the BAs but these are just the strengths of using BAs more so than anything.

These are just early impressions and while I am being critical. It does have an enjoyable energetic sound to it. When you see marketing that says the cable was chosen to optimize the sound. Sure to be within the $140 price range so you can't expect a nice higher end cable in a $140 package so I am not gonna complain for what they threw in here. But just know these sound markedly better with a cable change. 

Havent heard the FD1 but I would imagine those actually having some better coherency and evenness in tone.


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 14, 2020)

Owludio said:


> When I was raving about FiiO FD1, that remains one of my favorite IEM for acoustic music, - I said in FD1 thread, that that speed demon of a Be DD doesn't belong to $60 range, and if FiiO adds a BA to extend treble, - I would blind buy. So, here I am, waiting for my FH3.
> *That said, FiiO could have combined this DD, instead of BA, - with TDK electret like BGVP Zero, for Giant-Killer potential*. I feel like I own collection of the misfit toys now.
> At least I hope that Trio is well rounded.
> @Dsnuts, Have you heard FD1?  By your impression, I understand that this is completely different tuning, more like an upgrade to FH5. I'm not sure I'll be impressed enough with FH3 to consider FH9 in the future. Future is ABM & Electrets. Not BA.


There's something going on at ***Fiio, that would make me think their goal (with the recent additions) is to make quick money.  Not a slow moving (sales wise) upgrade to the FH7

*** @JamesFiiO, "sorry, now *we have limited human resource , especially PM ( Product Manager )* for our headphones/earphones. _about the sound filters, it is about the cost limited. and depended on the feedback, customer may prefer a tuning switcher like our FA9_."


----------



## Owludio

Penon did it again. (Ordered Monday). 
OOTB impression: not bad. Bass is meh, but before burn-in - it's understandable. Treble is brighter than Roland but has similar tonality. Soundstage is similar at this point, but comparison is not fair as Roland is fully burnt in and has well matched after-market cable on it.
FH3 bass OOTB is a lot better. Treble is however where it falls apart. Very metallic percussion timbre. Those BA need burn-in and I hope it helps. Soundstage is very good though. Fun sound. This is indeed potential upgrade to FH5 @ better price. I'm at work now, so don't have time to tinker. 
Trio isolation is good, I'll be commuting in them today to give it a test. Bass will have to be boosted for commute to overcome NYC subway rumble. 
I like the tonal balance already. Not dark like Roland.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

$500 and they're "meh" and "good"? I ordered these yesterday, and for that price, i'm hoping at least a step up from my old RHA CL2???


----------



## feverfive

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $500 and they're "meh" and "good"? I ordered these yesterday, and for that price, i'm hoping at least a step up from my old RHA CL2???


Well, to the extent you have found burn-in to help, it might matter for it to cook a bit more.  FWIW, my experience with burn-in has yielded varying results across multiple IEMs/headphones/DAPs/DACs/etc.  With that said, however, I have yet to find burn-in to transform something I was underwhelmed with OOTB into something I utlimately found stellar.  YMMV of course.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

feverfive said:


> Well, to the extent you have found burn-in to help, it might matter for it to cook a bit more.  FWIW, my experience with burn-in has yielded varying results across multiple IEMs/headphones/DAPs/DACs/etc.  With that said, however, I have yet to find burn-in to transform something I was underwhelmed with OOTB into something I utlimately found stellar.  YMMV of course.



oh yes sir. they should arrive sometime next week and i plan on putting them through the ringer burn in wise. electrostatic speakers? a bass dynamic? the Mofo's are going to get the urn in treatment and ran through my amp as well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Technically speaking, the best of what's left in my stable of earphones would be the JVC FW01. Top to bottom, from the ethereal timbre, unmatched in headphonia by any other company, to the biting mids to the fast and articulate bass. 3D imaging and a wide ass soundstage. Beautifully rendered sound. the big ball drop though for me personally is the fit. the housing is HUGE. coupled with short sound tubes and an odd angle, and you're forced to use double flange tips to get a snug fit, and frankly i hate flanged tips. with a passion. so the seal is broken every time you turn your head, and they sit heavy, so though i won't sell them because i love having them in my collection, i typically pull them out and use them when i'm laying down or fairly stationary. i'm hopeful the MOFO TRIO puts them to rest in the back of my head, and like the RHA CL2 before them, eclipses them technically and relegates them to drawer duty(or in my case the wall holder).


----------



## iFi audio

If I had to list one product that blew me away many years ago (seven or eight) more than anything else at that time, it was Brookstone Dual-Drive. Anyone remembers these?

Were these as good as I remembered them, or was I delusional back then  ?


----------



## Dsnuts

iFi audio said:


> If I had to list one product that blew me away many years ago (seven or eight) more than anything else at that time, it was Brookstone Dual-Drive. Anyone remembers these?
> 
> Were these as good as I remembered them, or was I delusional back then  ?



You do know I started a retro thread?  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-talk-about-our-old-discontinued-iems.939368/

It is made for posts just like yours. Might even connect with a few that had these.


----------



## mochill

iFi audio said:


> If I had to list one product that blew me away many years ago (seven or eight) more than anything else at that time, it was Brookstone Dual-Drive. Anyone remembers these?
> 
> Were these as good as I remembered them, or was I delusional back then  ?


I had them


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

iFi audio said:


> If I had to list one product that blew me away many years ago (seven or eight) more than anything else at that time, it was Brookstone Dual-Drive. Anyone remembers these?
> 
> Were these as good as I remembered them, or was I delusional back then  ?



i came THISCLOSE to picking up a pair of these at an airport while traveling. My pair of Sony EX650AP went bad in one ear, so i was trippin', needing a pair to replace those (i took none of my better earphones on this particular trip), and I went into the airport store and those brookstone dual drivers were calling for me. After about 40 minutes, i decided to just buy a pair of rasta style Skullcandy ink'd to make due, and saved my money, but i always wondered about those. Seems very similar to the Radius DD.


----------



## Owludio

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $500 and they're "meh" and "good"? I ordered these yesterday, and for that price, i'm hoping at least a step up from my old RHA CL2???









It was OOTB impression at work in a rush, and not the quietest place. *It's a lot better than CL2 IMHO*. Don't forget the context! In my previous post I mentioned listening to modded Noble M3 for 3 days. Imagine Shouer Tape on steroids... Orb was also modding my hearing toward bass-headed one, so...
Several hours later at home now, I notice very interesting progress. Even during the commute I didn't feel serious lack of sub-bass and didn't bother to EQ. Now I understand why. On my deep sub-bass test tracks it really shines. Very impressive control and details. Compared to it - H40 and even Orb sound boomy. I compared it to Blessing2 first, because of strikingly precise lean bass was reminiscent of de-tuned BL2 bass, but no, - Bl2 is not even close. Trio packs massive sub-bass impact, and since bass isn't boomy, I didn't see it coming.
At about 5 hours of listening, I can say already, -* this might be my new favorite bass*. It extends linearly all the way down, without loosing impact strength. 😬 Moving so much air that I can feel it on my eardrum. Now I'm starting to see what @Dsnuts was talking about. It's noticeably north of neutral now.
Aside from the sub-bass, that at this time still feels a bit disconnected, - coherency is excellent. I'm having hard time to find anything wrong with tonality up to the very top. Extension & air is there, it's starting to sound like @Dsnuts review suggests.
Trio will be getting a lot of ear-time. At home, I usually listen with Blessing2, Roland & Rah, but today will be different. 
The only complaint, is fit. It seals well but sticks out of my ears more than already large Roland. Well, at least it looks gorgeous green... 

I also will give some time to FH3... after I fix it. The damn thing is missing one of the mesh filters already🤬...
Well, now I can see BA in the nozzle right behind the mesh, so I know what bothered @Dsnuts😜...


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 14, 2020)

Man I aint gonna suggest some lame duck earphone with flabby bass. You guys should know by now. Mofasest Trio are thread starters for a reason. I can't tell you guys just how much I am digging on them. These things rock so much ass and what the heck is a Mofasest Trio? Who the heck made these? There is no real brand name attached to them. Lol,

However I guarantee if these were made by a brand name we all know. They would have easily charged much more.

See what you guys should know is by being fans of awesome sounding product and it don't matter who really made them. All that does is encourage these guys to do one better. If they took this sound one step further. It has to be a TOTL level sound.

@Owludio Obviously is a man of culture, you haven't heard the best of your Green Mofasest Trio quite yet. Team green is in full swing. Lol.
Take your time with them. Get the right cable on them and enjoy the heck out of them. That's what our hobby is all about.

The mesh being gone? What is that about. you should PM fiio and see if they can send you a mesh.


----------



## rggz

Owludio said:


> I also will give some time to FH3... after I fix it. The damn thing is missing one of the mesh filters already🤬...
> Well, now I can see BA in the nozzle right behind the mesh, so I know what bothered @Dsnuts😜...



Ouch... but could you spot if the metallic grill had a cloth mesh behind the grill or it's just a metallic grill filter?


----------



## Owludio

rggz said:


> Ouch... but could you spot if the metallic grill had a cloth mesh behind the grill or it's just a metallic grill filter?


 No, just metal mesh, and it's so transparent, - I can see through it. I'll replace it with small piece of spandex fabric for now.
Then, will try to get from Fiio mesh replacement, and while at that, also tuning filters for my FH7.


Dsnuts said:


> Man I aint gonna suggest some lame duck earphone with flabby bass. You guys should know by now.


*Yes, we do know by now*, and that's why I wasn't worrying at all. I now regret rushing with that post, as I didn't realize that it could freak out folks. The only possibility, that explains drastically different impressions about Trio in the past - was my Conspiracy Theory about new-gen Sonion drivers that prompted re-tuning. But even if true, - getting old unit is improbable, especially from Penon. 
As for mine, I can tell so far that DD burn-in is progressing in typical for modern DD pattern, when bass gets stronger and darker after 4-5 hours and then settles more or less in 30 hours to moderate and controlled. I hope, that glorious sub-bass impact will remain. I get similar impact from IMR R2 Red from its 15mm Be DD, but R2 is less controlled & more boomy. 
Bass heavy tracks Trio holds together so well, I'm going to do some comparisons to the best controlled bass IEMs, which includes Fiio FD1, FH7, IMR Rah, Red, Fiio FH5(that actually has somewhat similar sub-bass emphasis). Also, it04, ASG2. Sony Z5 also has excellent bass control, but way too boomy IMHO. Trio has potential for cleaner bass than Orb, and that's saying something! 
I just need to see, if separation of sub-bass will affect some genres, or if with burn-in it will integrate more seamlessly. (Orb, FD1, FH7, ASG2 have perfect integration, IMHO)
Am I glad, I got Trio instead of Nanna? Oh yes, Trio is plenty bright, which means Nanna would burn my ears more than M3 does.


----------



## jwbrent

Owludio said:


> Penon did it again. (Ordered Monday).
> OOTB impression: not bad. Bass is meh, but before burn-in - it's understandable. Treble is brighter than Roland but has similar tonality. Soundstage is similar at this point, but comparison is not fair as Roland is fully burnt in and has well matched after-market cable on it.
> FH3 bass OOTB is a lot better. Treble is however where it falls apart. Very metallic percussion timbre. Those BA need burn-in and I hope it helps. Soundstage is very good though. Fun sound. This is indeed potential upgrade to FH5 @ better price. I'm at work now, so don't have time to tinker.
> Trio isolation is good, I'll be commuting in them today to give it a test. Bass will have to be boosted for commute to overcome NYC subway rumble.
> I like the tonal balance already. Not dark like Roland.



The cable looks just like the one with the Mangird Tea. Nice cable.


----------



## DannyBai

iFi audio said:


> If I had to list one product that blew me away many years ago (seven or eight) more than anything else at that time, it was Brookstone Dual-Drive. Anyone remembers these?
> 
> Were these as good as I remembered them, or was I delusional back then  ?


I think I bought the radius before the brookstones. I could have saved some money if it was the other way around. Those were great.


----------



## jibberish

Dsnuts said:


> Well it is better built than your average throw in cable. But sound wise. FH3 mid bands sound noticeably more thinner with these cables.  The cables I was using on the FH3 aren't my more expensive ones either. I am gonna burn them in overnight and see what happens.


Would be curious to hear what your favored cable pairings are with the FH3


----------



## Mitchell Lee (Aug 15, 2020)

https://nectarsound.net/

new electrostat company. The are working with bottle head to make a new electrostat amp







Nectar Hive $600





nectar Pollinator $350

not affiliated in any way with this company


----------



## RikudouGoku

Owludio said:


> I also will give some time to FH3... after I fix it. The damn thing is missing one of the mesh filters already🤬...
> Well, now I can see BA in the nozzle right behind the mesh, so I know what bothered @Dsnuts😜...


...are you serious???

I even wrote in my review, hoping that Fiio saw it. That they MUST have their QC under ****ing control....


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 15, 2020)

https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/linsoul-summer-rewards-sales-event





Besides the Shanling M5s, the other deals arent very good.



EDIT: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/linsoul-mystery-package




This mystery package is much more expensive than the usual mystery packages from aliexpress....anyone going to gamble on it?


----------



## xanlamin

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/linsoul-summer-rewards-sales-event
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Shanling M5s, the other deals arent very good.



Already grab the T2+!


----------



## RikudouGoku

xanlamin said:


> Already grab the T2+!


How much did you buy the T2+ for?

Their sale is from 60 to 45 usd.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/products/astrotec-volans

Astrotec Volans ( 1 DD) = 330 usd




Seems quite expensive for a:

" Large 10.5mm Tesla Dynamic Driver Unit. "


----------



## xanlamin

RikudouGoku said:


> How much did you buy the T2+ for?
> 
> Their sale is from 60 to 45 usd.



I bought it at USD45.


----------



## RikudouGoku

xanlamin said:


> I bought it at USD45.


No loss for you then. I could have sworn that was the price the T2+ was released at though...or maybe it was some kind of early bird price.


----------



## xanlamin

I think so too. It's not a great deal but at least it is still cheaper.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 15, 2020)

Linsoul Summer Sale prices:

Tin Hifi T1 35 > *20*
Shozy Form 1.4 200 > *150*
Shanling ME500 270 > *160*
Cozoy Takt C 120 > *90*
Shozy V33 50 > *40*
Shozy V33 Pro 75 > *60*
Thieaudio Voyager 14 1000 > *990*
Shanling M5s 390 > *240*
Blon BL05 with/no-mic 43 > *36/37*
Tripowin TP10 with/no-mic 70 > *30*
Fearless Audio Roland 1010 > *1000*
Shozy BK 165 > *105*
Whizzer TP1 35 > *15*
Tansio Mirai TSMR 12 1330 > *1300*
Tin Hifi T2+ 60 > *45*
CCA CA16 with/no-mic 60 > *52/53*
KZ S2 40 > *35*
Urbanfun ISS014 70 > *62*
Fearless Audio Crystal Pearl 200 > *190*
Magaosi V3 110 > *65*
Redmi Airdots 30 > *20*
NFAudio NF2u 220 > *150*
Shozy Special Edition 160 > *100*
Whizzer A15 160 > *100*
Mee Audio P1 ? > *60*
FAAEAL Hibiscus 30 > *60*
BGVP DS1 50 > *40*
BGVP DM5 65 > *55*
BGVP DS1 Pro 55 > *45*
TFZ King 110 > *60*
Toneking T4 200 > *100*
Thieaudio Legacy 3 clock 120 > *110*
Fearless Audio S8F 490 > *480*
JQ Hua Jiang 750 > *740*


----------



## Dsnuts

jibberish said:


> Would be curious to hear what your favored cable pairings are with the FH3



You better believe this cable  brings the Fiio FH3 to a nice respectable level. Of course in balanced. This actually is one of my favorite cables in general. 


Kinboofi 4 core. Silver coated alloy copper. I used this cable on my Solaris for a long time and believe me these are worth every penny spent on a set. They usually go for $70ish but can be had for about $60 on sales. It isn't a cheap cable but not too expensive considering what this cable does for earphones. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968749034.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.58.5318666cuQDZeL

Xelastec tips is awesome on the FH3. seals real well and gives you every bit of the lush bass.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> You better believe this cable  brings the Fiio FH3 to a nice respectable level. Of course in balanced. This actually is one of my favorite cables in general.
> 
> Kinboofi 4 core. Silver coated alloy copper. I used this cable on my Solaris for a long time and believe me these are worth every penny spent on a set. They usually go for $70ish but can be had for about $60 on sales. It isn't a cheap cable but not too expensive considering what this cable does for earphones.
> 
> ...



What "alloy copper"??
Are there any measurements that support sonic differences?

If not - selling "magic enhancement rings" for cables (one for "treble", another for "lows", third one for the "ample sound stage"...) may be a super golden idea... Why not?


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/linsoul-summer-rewards-sales-event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BL-05?


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> BL-05?


Not worth it in my opinion, but I guess the reduction is a pretty decent discount.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 15, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/linsoul-summer-rewards-sales-event
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually we can do some detective work and figure it out. Also it is usually something that isn't selling so that helps as a clue but also it is either pretty old now or not exciting. Another clue is two products in one bag and most likely 1 cable and 1 earphone. We can figure this out. 



RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/astrotec-volans
> 
> Astrotec Volans ( 1 DD) = 330 usd
> 
> ...



Nice find! Sounds good in theory but Astrotec is solid but pricey. When quite good you pay for that so never deemed high value. Sometimes they are still pricey but miss the mark. Needs vetting for sure. Nobody is saying this is most likely gonna be the best Chi-fi single driver under $500. The chance is there but the percentage of that chance is on the lower side. Love to see Astrotec have the big winner. Love to hear it beat up Oxygen and H40 and Mangird etc. Last Astrotec I heard was $329 and they needed to retune it.


----------



## jwbrent

When given the chance to fully burn in, the 7Hz i99 is a solid performer for bass fans. After I bought mine, I was concerned the midrange was too impacted by the big bass, but now with 400 or so hours on my set, it has really opened up nicely.


----------



## SciOC

jwbrent said:


> When given the chance to fully burn in, the 7Hz i99 is a solid performer for bass fans. After I bought mine, I was concerned the midrange was too impacted by the big bass, but now with 400 or so hours on my set, it has really opened up nicely.


Once I get power again (out since Monday now) I'll have to keep these burning in as I have about 250 hours on mine.   I still can't find a cable I think matches well with them and am still using pure copper.

I've been listening to the ibasso IT00 more lately but the bass on the i99 is a level deeper.  I'm awaiting my Thor to see how those compare but that's a couple months out.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Linsoul Summer Sale prices:
> 
> Tin Hifi T1 35 > *20*
> Shozy Form 1.4 200 > *150*
> ...



For the most part, these discounts seem trivial, especially on the higher end offerings.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> For the most part, these discounts seem trivial, especially on the higher end offerings.


yeah, the more discounted ones are older stuff so I guess the want to clean out their stocks with this sale since they arent being sold.


----------



## jant71

jwbrent said:


> For the most part, these discounts seem trivial, especially on the higher end offerings.





You don't want $9 off an L3!?


----------



## jwbrent

jant71 said:


> You don't want $9 off an L3!?



How about half off for a V14, now that would be a sale I’d respond to.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> You don't want $9 off an L3!?


Well the L3 is pretty popular so they dont really need to discount it to get more buyers...but yeah it is pretty stingy lol


----------



## OpiateSkittles

RikudouGoku said:


> Well the L3 is pretty popular so they dont really need to discount it to get more buyers...but yeah it is pretty stingy lol


I love the 10 dollars off V14 🤣


----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> I love the 10 dollars off V14 🤣


I’d get them if they were at least $12 off.


----------



## jant71

OpiateSkittles said:


> I love the 10 dollars off V14 🤣



Of course the price is really $999 so only $9 or a whopping 0.9% off. $10 looks better but is not even true.


----------



## feverfive

_The good news is you only have to buy ~25-30 pairs of V14 at the "sale" price to be able to buy a high end replacement cable purely with the savings._


----------



## Dsnuts

Out of that list of deals. That Shanling M5s for $240 is an excellent deal. I am certain it has been discontinued and hense the cheaper deal but that don't mean the dap is no good. It is an excellent player. Non android so it is quick. Very dynamic sounding player with a slight warmth tilt to the sonics. It is excellent for IEMs. Plenty of power with an excellent 14 hour battery life. The sound tuning is not too far off from my Shanling M6pro.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yeah the shanling m5s looks like a nice deal. 

The hiby R5 is on sale from 18th-25th August though.
From 400 to 300 usd. 

https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r5


----------



## davidcotton

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah the shanling m5s looks like a nice deal.
> 
> The hiby R5 is on sale from 18th-25th August though.
> From 400 to 300 usd.
> ...


Nice deal.  Shame amazon uk won't follow suit based on past experience.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Both of those DAP's look interesting. I'm thinking of upgrading my DAPs from my Sony and Cowon, so either could be a viable option?


----------



## Owludio

RikudouGoku said:


> ...are you serious???
> 
> I even wrote in my review, hoping that Fiio saw it. That they MUST have their QC under ****ing control....


This is very odd case. I've been buying Fiio IEMs for years and quality always has been stellar! Metal IEMs were failing on me routinely, but not Fiio. F9 pro I've used for workouts and amount of condensate on them was cringe-worthy, yet they survived all the abuse. That same year LZ A5 failed on me within 2 weeks just from normal NYC humidity.
I'm not upset about the metal mesh, since I'm going to keep FH3, so going to replace mesh with spandex anyway. (fabric doesn't accumulate condensate, unlike metal mesh and softens treble peaks).
I like the sound better than FH5 & FH7. FH7 is technically superior but it has too much resolution and no matter what I do is still very fatiguing.  


RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah the shanling m5s looks like a nice deal.
> 
> The hiby R5 is on sale from 18th-25th August though.
> From 400 to 300 usd.
> ...


Thanks a lot for this!  My R6 is dead💀⚰, but non-Google replacement (like iBasso160) is non-starter with my streaming preferences. R5 sounds like an upgrade.


----------



## Slater

Owludio said:


> I'm not upset about the metal mesh, since I'm going to keep FH3, so going to replace mesh with spandex anyway. (fabric doesn't accumulate condensate, unlike metal mesh and softens treble peaks).



Can you provide more details on this?

How do you precisely cut the spandex to size?

Do you stretch the spandex to thin it out?

How do you attach it to the nozzle?

Etc.

Thanks!


----------



## jwbrent

Owludio said:


> R5 sounds like an upgrade.



I’m truly impressed with my HiBy R5. I’ll be interested in your thoughts comparing it to your R6, not that I want to upgrade it since the form factor is perfect for me. I kidded the distributor that they should make an R7 with 90% of the performance of their new R8, but in the same size as the R5.


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> Can you provide more details on this?
> 
> How do you precisely cut the spandex to size?
> 
> ...



If you have a belt hole puncher plier, it's super easy to cut it to size the nozzle.

I've got good and clean results with micropore tape:





(in this mod I poke some holes to decrease the damping effect but you won't actually punch a hole with the puncher, it will leave a mark on the tape that you can tear away with your fingers easily. Although, this user made it a bit easier adding a backing paper layer altogether with the tape).

But since micropore has this sticker layer it stays in place with the nozzle just fine, now with Spandex I'm curious too since it's just a fabric laying over there  freely.


----------



## IEMusic

Makahl said:


> If you have a belt hole puncher plier, it's super easy to cut it to size the nozzle.
> 
> I've got good and clean results with micropore tape:
> 
> ...


This mod, along with surfgeorge‘s take on it, is what led me to use a dried lens cleaning cloth to tame my FDX1.  I have no idea how to mod it with Spandex.


----------



## Owludio

Slater said:


> Can you provide more details on this?
> 
> How do you precisely cut the spandex to size?
> 
> ...


This is a quick, emergency fix. I don't like doing it at home, so I just cut about 10mm square and stretch it slightly with 2 fingers and push tip on top of it, so it's held by tip base. Then I pull sides to adjust while wiggling the tip to accommodate the stretch. It appears that nozzle opening on this IEM has some sharp edges, so I've slightly damaged the fabric.  Or it's possible that BA pipe is protruding, because it looks like a hole. That's ok. Will hold till Monday, when I may fix it with a thread. But If tip holds, - I tend to live with temp solution for a while. I have means to clean the tip without removing from the IEM, so temporary piece may be there till it gets dirty or damaged. The only thing I'll definitely will do, - replace the other side with fabric as well.  I use sharp diagonal cutter to cut extra fabric, but didn't do it yet. This extra fabric serves useful purpose of driving out and drying the condensate, that otherwise bugs me.
I'll be trying different fabrics, after burn-in is done. And this hybrid SPC-Gold plated cable helps too.


----------



## Slater

Owludio said:


> This is a quick, emergency fix. I don't like doing it at home, so I just cut about 10mm square and stretch it slightly with 2 fingers and push tip on top of it, so it's held by tip base. Then I pull sides to adjust while wiggling the tip to accommodate the stretch. It appears that nozzle opening on this IEM has some sharp edges, so I've slightly damaged the fabric.  Or it's possible that BA pipe is protruding, because it looks like a hole. That's ok. Will hold till Monday, when I may fix it with a thread. But If tip holds, - I tend to live with temp solution for a while. I have means to clean the tip without removing from the IEM, so temporary piece may be there till it gets dirty or damaged. The only thing I'll definitely will do, - replace the other side with fabric as well.  I use sharp diagonal cutter to cut extra fabric, but didn't do it yet. This extra fabric serves useful purpose of driving out and drying the condensate, that otherwise bugs me.
> I'll be trying different fabrics, after burn-in is done. And this hybrid SPC-Gold plated cable helps too.



OK, thanks for the explanation. I figured that’s how you were attaching the spandex to the nozzle.

It also gives me an idea on how to make an attachable spandex filter. It’s an old method that I developed to make custom tuning filters with the ZS6.


----------



## superuser1

Owludio said:


> non-Google replacement (like iBasso160) is non-starter with my streaming preferences.


DX160 has google play OOTB with the new firmware.


----------



## Owludio

superuser1 said:


> DX160 has google play OOTB with the new firmware.


Thank you! This is important discovery(for me at least). I went to Penon and while they have 2020 version, I couldn't confirm that it comes with new firmware. DX160 thread isn't helpful so far. Looks like a lot of tinkering involved.
I really like my R6 sound. I'll resuscitate it tomorrow, to hear Trio with it. (It usually lasts a few songs before crushing) May still buy R5 because of Hiby house sound, price & size.  But I need to do research first.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> No loss for you then. I could have sworn that was the price the T2+ was released at though...or maybe it was some kind of early bird price.



I bought mine for USD45 as well. NiceHck store.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah the shanling m5s looks like a nice deal.
> 
> The hiby R5 is on sale from 18th-25th August though.
> From 400 to 300 usd.
> ...


I can't recommend the R5 enough. Exceeded my expectations. I do tend to use it with an external DAC but it sounds good on its own as well, and its warmer, slightly thick tonality a nice change of pace from my analytical DACs. Sounds great with hip hop/lofi.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shanling-latest-product-announcement-flagship-m8-dap-and-more

New dap, new iem (3 ba), new tws iem and 2 new dac/amp.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shanling-latest-product-announcement-flagship-m8-dap-and-more
> 
> New dap, new iem (3 ba), new tws iem and 2 new dac/amp.



Interesting - I wonder how much the balanced dac/amp will go for.


----------



## jwbrent

Shanling and HiBy seem to like using the same model numbers on their daps. I was excited about the HiBy R8, but the Shanling looks quite comparable. I wonder what the price is going to be?


----------



## Dsnuts

It will be around 1K-$1200 based on hardware. Not as expensive as the Fiio M15 but I bet it will be comparable if not actually better sounding. Shanling folks know their sound and everything they tune they do the best they can given the hardware limitations. I haven't had a Shanling product yet that I thought was mediocre for the price sonic wise.  

Their new M8 will be compelling. Might become the best bang for buck DAP when released.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> It will be around 1K-$1200 based on hardware. Not as expensive as the Fiio M15 but I bet it will be comparable if not actually better sounding. Shanling folks know their sound and everything they tune they do the best they can given the hardware limitations. I haven't had a Shanling product yet that I thought was mediocre for the price sonic wise.
> 
> Their new M8 will be compelling. Might become the best bang for buck DAP when released.



That’s around a thousand dollars less than the HiBy which uses AK4497 dacs. Will be interesting to read more about the Shanling when it is released.

Shanling is an old name in high end audio. 20 years ago, they made a CD transport that used a belt drive, the first to do so. It had lots of fans back in the day.


----------



## dharmasteve (Aug 17, 2020)

jant71 said:


> These may be interesting...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...668#1000022185#1000069217#0_668#3422#15392#37
> 
> They are $22 for just the earphones and the tuning caps.
> ...



Don't know why, but I bought these. They got to London in 5 days though, a record for me from Ali. I got the no microphone with copper cable and tuning filters. Did I waste my money? 
The tuning filters are, to me, fairly useless. The red one just sounded a little odd and the blue one did not do much that I could notice. 
So the filter fitted is a black one and the included cable a very reasonable copper 8 core. 
The IEM is a fairly deep red resin that has a black plate with Tiandirenhe printed in gold. They are easily driven. Did I waste my money? Definitely no. They are not as good as the Blon 03, but they go in the ears with their CIEM shape without a problem. With Azla Sedna Earfits L, the bass is fine and has improved over a few days. Plenty of thump on 2Paq Ambitionz Az A Ridah. Mids mildly recessed but very there and listenable. Highs are of the kind I like for my old ears. The Blon 05 and a few KZ's bring that GLARE which I can't listen to. Here the high mids and treble have a little edginess but without the glare. The driver is '10mm Taiwan Biofilm'. Do I recommend these. In a way yes. I like them, but they are a little edgy. I will certainly put them in my rotation....and I will use them on my mobile...the Samsung S9 plus as they are easily driven. They need a good tip, but the copper cable is worth $10 of anyones money. A very listenable, but edgy, cheap IEM that is better than expected. Good for a collection as it's a weird brand as well. Forget the tuning filters though...they are not needed. I quite like them...great included cable.


----------



## baskingshark

Hot on the beryllium DD gravy train, Fiio is apparently releasing a 14.2 mm beryllium plated DD:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...llium-plated-diaphragm-dynamic-driver.940189/






Wicked, I hope size does matter in this case haha. I haven't tried the recent Fiio beryllium offerings (eg FH3, FD1, Jade Audio EA1), but they seem to be quite popular here. So far I quite like the bery sets that I have heard like the Urbanfun and Cambridge Audio SE1, their bass transients seem fast and textured and they take to EQ well without distortion.

Hope this big bery set is budget friendly and most importantly, that it is tuned well rather than riding on the beryllium hype!


----------



## xanlamin

Too many new stuff from FiiO man, how many IEMS do they want us to buy? Cmon! Hhhahhaha!


----------



## baskingshark

xanlamin said:


> Too many new stuff from FiiO man, how many IEMS do they want us to buy? Cmon! Hhhahhaha!



Yes very aggressive in their releases!

So far from reading the forums, some users of the bery sets Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 said they are pretty similar, though EA1 is cheaper. Can't verify though, haven't herad them.

This ain't the first time Fiio is pulling this stunt though, they did it with the Jade Audio EA3 vs Fiio FH1S previously. IIRC the price difference between the 2 was about $10 or so, but the FH1S seemed better accessorized and had slightly different tuning.


----------



## rggz (Aug 17, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> Too many new stuff from FiiO man, how many IEMS do they want us to buy? Cmon! Hhhahhaha!



This FiiO EM5 posted above is an earbud ($300), though.


----------



## xanlamin

baskingshark said:


> Yes very aggressive in their releases!
> 
> So far from reading the forums, some users of the bery sets Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 said they are pretty similar, though EA1 is cheaper. Can't verify though, haven't herad them.
> 
> This ain't the first time Fiio is pulling this stunt though, they did it with the Jade Audio EA3 vs Fiio FH1S previously. IIRC the price difference between the 2 was about $10 or so, but the FH1S seemed better accessorized and had slightly different tuning.



I was just planning to buy FH3 and it seems like this release has derailed my plan. Might not be a bad thing too


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> Hot on the beryllium DD gravy train, Fiio is apparently releasing a 14.2 mm beryllium plated DD:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...llium-plated-diaphragm-dynamic-driver.940189/
> 
> ...


Looks like the 7hz i99 will have some competition, however, the picture shows a bit to much IMO. The actual transducer is relatively small.  A really big portion of that 14.2mm isn't actually creating the sound.....  I'm guessing the FD1 and jade ea1 are a much better value, if this even sounds better at all....


----------



## rggz

SciOC said:


> Looks like the 7hz i99 will have some competition, however, the picture shows a bit to much IMO. The actual transducer is relatively small.  A really big portion of that 14.2mm isn't actually creating the sound.....  I'm guessing the FD1 and jade ea1 are a much better value, if this even sounds better at all....



But... how this FiiO EM5 (earbud using 14.2mm Be-plated DD) will compete against the 7hz i99 (IEM)?


----------



## SciOC

rggz said:


> But... how this FiiO EM5 (earbud using 14.2mm Be-plated DD) will compete against the 7hz i99 (IEM)?


Ahhh nevermind then.  I thought we were talking about an IEM.  I'm more than a little fried today after this week.  My bad.


----------



## baskingshark

Argg i just saw too that this fiio is a earbud. Not IEM, but some companies interchange the terms sometimes (hopefully?) Oh wells. I am digging the earbud rabbithole too but hope this will be affordable for a beryllium set.


----------



## Slater (Aug 17, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Hot on the beryllium DD gravy train, Fiio is apparently releasing a 14.2 mm beryllium plated DD:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...llium-plated-diaphragm-dynamic-driver.940189/
> 
> ...



I’m working on a custom 15.4mm beryllium dynamic IEM myself. Not earbud, but IEM!

I’m hoping that I can get some big sound from a massive dynamic driver! A high end driver as well


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> I’m working on a custom 15.4mm beryllium dynamic IEM myself. Not earbud, but IEM!
> 
> I’m hoping that I can get some big sound from a massive dynamic driver! A high end driver as well


What driver do you use ? Custom fit or universal shell ?


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> What driver do you use ? Custom fit or universal shell ?



Universal shell for now. Still working on a custom resin shell setup.


----------



## xanlamin

Somehow they read your mind 😂


----------



## Slater

I ran across this new dynamic. Resin shell, different colors available, screw type mmcx. Not much else is known about the dynamic driver, but I have asked the manufacturer for specific details.




Unfortunately, I can’t provide any brand or model name, but I’m sure if you look around on Aliexpress you’ll find it


----------



## dharmasteve

Big drivers?






Don't know what a 14mm Beryllium would do, but my Rose Masya Mk 2, have a bass to blast my head with a 16mm dynamic driver & 10mm dynamic driver . Heaven knows what these Maria monsters will sound like?


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> I ran across this new dynamic. Resin shell, different colors available, screw type mmcx. Not much else is known about the dynamic driver, but I have asked the manufacturer for specific details.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can’t provide any brand or model name, but I’m sure if you look around on Aliexpress you’ll find it



Saw it and came here and you beat me Like this color...



This brand, forget the name, is finally using a modern ergo housing. Need more info and maybe a cable pic. Heck this green is nice too...


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Saw it and came here and you beat me Like this color...
> 
> This brand, forget the name, is finally using a modern ergo housing. Need more info and maybe a cable pic. Heck this green is nice too...


The faceplate on them are really nice!


----------



## dabaiyan

Saw this on Chinese social media, a new Unique Melody 3DD iem called 3DT, with really nice wood shells.
Apparently it is not meant to compete with QDC 3D magic, because it only sells for about 2000 rmb, which is about 300 usd. Pretty intrigued at this price point.


----------



## unifutomaki

dabaiyan said:


> Saw this on Chinese social media, a new Unique Melody 3DD iem called 3DT, with really nice wood shells.
> Apparently it is not meant to compete with QDC 3D magic, because it only sells for about 2000 rmb, which is about 300 usd. Pretty intrigued at this price point.



That wood (esp in the last pic) brings to mind a 1980s Rover dashboard


----------



## jwbrent

Slater said:


> I ran across this new dynamic. Resin shell, different colors available, screw type mmcx. Not much else is known about the dynamic driver, but I have asked the manufacturer for specific details.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can’t provide any brand or model name, but I’m sure if you look around on Aliexpress you’ll find it



Proprietary cable fittings worry me ...


----------



## SciOC

dharmasteve said:


> Big drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.  

What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....

Thanks.


----------



## jant71

jwbrent said:


> Proprietary cable fittings worry me ...



It is MMCX. Should work just fine if the cable doesn't have a screw cap. It just wont be able to screw in. The cable it comes with though won't go on other phones most likely unless the screw cap is free to move up out of the way. Of course we need pictures of it but for the price I doubt the stock cable is anything to write home about.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.
> 
> What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....
> 
> Thanks.


You get airier sound, bigger soundstage, extremely good mids and treble quality and overall SQ is higher (on 0-20 buds vs 0-20 iems).

For stuff in the 0-20 usd range, I take buds over iems.

Although I have never heard any earbud that can satisfy my bass needs (even if they sacrifice everything else for bass, it is still not on par with iems).

I recommend the NiceHCK DIY MX500.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32823569005.html
("Black Silver MX500")


----------



## dharmasteve (Aug 17, 2020)

SciOC said:


> So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.
> 
> What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not a true Bud man, but I have 4 pairs. One I can't remember the name, The NiceHCK B40 which cost about $10, the Ourart ACG $60, and the Rose Masya Mk2 (Pro) about $150. I prefer IEMs for various reasons, but Buds are quite different. I would start with the NiceHCK B40, it's a really good bud to get the taste and so so cheap. My Ourart AVG is good but not as good as the Blon 03, or iBasso it00.... if one needs a comparison . The Rose Masya Mk 2 is, to my large ears, a bass monster. Still not as good as the best IEMs, IMHO though. It's big and needs a large ear. There are many who just prefer Buds and I do get it. In general they are quite analogue and many have quite large drivers which sound substantial. But....they dont sit deep in the ear so often the bass is not pronounced. Others will have many more buds than me and can explain better than me their benefits, and point you in the best direction regarding where to start.
Just to add. Some like the Rose Masya style are like having little speakers against the ear and because of that can be quite intense.


----------



## Slater

jwbrent said:


> Proprietary cable fittings worry me ...



It accepts a totally normal mmcx cable, so never fear.

All they did was add a screw down function once you snap on the mmcx, as found on their flagship model. Basically, the outside part of the male mmcx cable portion spins freely due to it being threaded. This provides more stability (but also more bulk) by locking the mmcx on.

You can see how it works here:


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Saw it and came here and you beat me Like this color...
> 
> This brand, forget the name, is finally using a modern ergo housing. Need more info and maybe a cable pic. Heck this green is nice too...



Yes, I like the amber and green as well. The dark blue is calling my name like a sailor to a siren’s song...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Yes, I like the amber and green as well. The dark blue is calling my name like a sailor to a siren’s song...


Are these DIY shells? They are so damn gorgeous! Is the faceplate made out of resin?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Are these DIY shells? They are so damn gorgeous! Is the faceplate made out of resin?



No, they are resin earphones with a dynamic driver. No specs have been released in the dynamic driver though.

Faceplate is celluloid guitar pick material (pearl type design), sealed in resin.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> No, they are resin earphones with a dynamic driver. No specs have been released in the dynamic driver though.
> 
> Faceplate is celluloid guitar pick material (pearl type design), sealed in resin.


Do you have a link to them?


----------



## Slater (Aug 17, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you have a link to them?



No, sorry I can’t provide any information. I have left clues a few posts up (where I talk about the mmcx cable) though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> No, sorry I can’t provide any information. I have left clues a few posts up (where I talk about the mmcx cable) though.


Have you tried them? Do they sound as good as they look?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Have you tried them? Do they sound as good as they look?



No, it just came out. I ran across them on Aliexpress a few days ago (hence why I posted them here).

The only info I got from the manufacturer is it uses a 10mm driver and it is 16ohm and 115dB of sensitivity.

Someone is going to have to be a guinea pig on this. I’m saving for the Tri I3 and can’t be distracted with a blind buy that’s 1/3 of the I3’s budget


----------



## jant71 (Aug 17, 2020)

https://www.adv-sound.com/collectio...del-3-ba3?mc_cid=99e31f350a&mc_eid=e73d1f9bb6

and even more with 4 and 5 drivers...





Not sure of the draw to be honest . SA3, the new Shanling , Tansio etc. have better price points and housings/faceplates etc. $300 for a 3 driver is old school Westone type pricing. love to say that is a good price cause they are amazing sounding but not confident that they will be so good. More for the US non-Head-fi crowd that only knows Shure, Westone, and stuff with western pricing.


----------



## assassin10000 (Aug 17, 2020)

SciOC said:


> So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.
> 
> What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....
> 
> Thanks.



The best bass I've heard from an earbud is the original green ST-10 (45Ω) which has an L shaped signature. It's neutral with a bass lift. I find it to be just on the warm side of neutral. There may be a few pairs still available (amazon had a few left but they were $120 there iirc).

The newer ST-10S in silver (40Ω) is supposed to also be good but has a slightly thinner and maybe colder tonality, the gold version (150Ω) is supposed to be better all around if you have a device that will drive them well.

The rose earbuds are also supposed to have good bass, but I haven't heard or owned them.


As far as cheaper buds with good bass, there are lots of mx500 style shell buds but I don't have much info on them. I have smaller ears so they don't fit me comfortably. I'd poke around this thread for info:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/




jant71 said:


> https://www.adv-sound.com/collectio...del-3-ba3?mc_cid=99e31f350a&mc_eid=e73d1f9bb6
> 
> and even more with 4 and 5 drivers...
> 
> ...



Looks similar to the Nicehck dtxxx series. Possibly same shell. Im glad to see more small bore, bean shaped IEM's though. The fit and comfort is usually excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh damn. Time to save up.


----------



## jant71

Liked the CM5 and some UiiSii stuff. Did not know they had the CM8 hybrid with replaceable cable. Wonder if they could possibly keep the value proposition at $60 and these be quite good esp. with an upgrade cable...


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Liked the CM5 and some UiiSii stuff. Did not know they had the CM8 hybrid with replaceable cable. Wonder if they could possibly keep the value proposition at $60 and these be quite good esp. with an upgrade cable...



Love the CM5. One of these days I’m gonna convert it to a removable cable. The stock cable is really nice though. It’s got the best and most comfortable preformed earhooks of any earphone I’ve ever owned.

I wish every cable had that same earhook; most are terrible which is why I cut almost every one of them off.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> Oh damn. Time to save up.



Couldn’t find a price, but a Mangird Tea rival?


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 17, 2020)

By the way, I don’t always agree with @crinacle’s subjective opinion (but I do appreciate very much his contribution to the community), so his recent ranking of the Tea is a good example ... I am very happy with the Tea and feel it is a good value proposition.


----------



## IEMusic

jwbrent said:


> By the way, I don’t always agree with @crinacle’s subjective opinion (but I do appreciate very much his contribution to the community), so his recent ranking of the Tea is a good example ... I am very happy with the Tea and feel it is a good value proposition. Need a lot of tip work, though, to maximize its performance.


The tuning of the Tea is definitely unique, and Crinacle has not liked somewhat similar FR curves in the past.  I too respect his opinions, but have found that his preferences and mine are often not aligned.


----------



## jwbrent

IEMusic said:


> The tuning of the Tea is definitely unique, and Crinacle has not liked somewhat similar FR curves in the past.  I too respect his opinions, but have found that his preferences and mine are often not aligned.



He was spot on regarding the excellence of the Moondrop S8.


----------



## lgcubana

dabaiyan said:


> Saw this on Chinese social media, a new Unique Melody 3DD iem called 3DT, with really nice wood shells.
> Apparently it is not meant to compete with QDC 3D magic, because it only sells for about 2000 rmb, which is about 300 usd. Pretty intrigued at this price point.


Looking at that logo quickly, my first read was "U T I"



SciOC said:


> So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.
> 
> What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....
> 
> Thanks.


Taking into consideration your dislike for the open back nature of the IMR RAH and your bassheadedness (new word), I'm going to say the biggest benefit will be your newly found appreciation for your favored IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> So....  I have zero pairs of earbuds.  Any pair I've ever tried has been cheapo crap that was bundled with something else.
> 
> What are the benefits/differences between IEMs?  Is there a good starter pair someone can recommend (ie. Cheap but good performance like the blon -bl03 or urbanfun or IT00)?  I'm a basshead by nature....
> 
> Thanks.



*Pros of earbuds:*
- Earbuds bring better soundstage to the table compared to IEMs. 
- They are sort of a compromise from headphones, without the clamp or heat in summer.
- I also prefer earbuds sometimes when having ear infections or abrasions in the ear canal from too long IEM usage. 
- Generally good timbre.
- Relatively cheaper than IEMs: $20ish can get u some pretty good sound for earbuds nowadays. Maybe $50 - 100 can get u a midfi earbud, and TOTL earbuds probably can be obtained at the $200 - 300 mark.

*Cons of earbuds:*
- Generally have poorer subbass extension/quantity compared to IEMs.
- No isolation -> so not the best option to be used outside as one might jack up the volume to compensate for poor isolation, which is not safe for hearing health. Isolation may not be wanted in some cases though, I know friends who purposely want to use earbuds outside for safety reasons.
- Some also have quite high impedance and do need amping to shine.


I always looked down on earbuds for years as I saw them as a cheap thing bundled with smartphones or a budget audio gear, and the basshead in me never liked their anemic subbass and poor isolation. Gotta thank @mbwilson111 for her advise and changing my opinion, I tried some cheap earbuds last year and after that dived down the earbud rabbit hole and never looked back since. 

But if you are a basshead, then most earbuds won't cut it for the subbass, maybe except the SMABAT ST10. Even that set doesn't have as good extension as some basshead IEMs. Most earbuds generally have a drop in subbass after 40ish Hz.

Earbuds however come in a large variety of sizes and shapes, u can look at this thread to see the different variations and what you prefer: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3207#post-15645387

Maybe some cheap introductory earbud would be the NiceHCK M80, NiceHCK B40, Vidos, RY4S 32 ohm Plus. Might be good to try some cheap buds of different shapes and see what fits you well then upgrade from there (if you like it).


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> *Pros of earbuds:*
> - Earbuds bring better soundstage to the table compared to IEMs.
> - They are sort of a compromise from headphones, without the clamp or heat in summer.
> - I also prefer earbuds sometimes when having ear infections or abrasions in the ear canal from too long IEM usage.
> ...


Another thing I'd like to add is; earbuds don't often fit well because of their hang down cable. Personally, I have yet to find an earbud that fits my ears without constantly falling out. I'd rather use a headphone with a head strap over a bud. For me, an actual iem that has a cable that loops over my ear, is a much better and secure fitting choice


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> Another thing I'd like to add is; earbuds don't often fit well because of their hang down cable. Personally, I have yet to find an earbud that fits my ears without constantly falling out. I'd rather use a headphone with a head strap over a bud. For me, an actual iem that has a cable that loops over my ear, is a much better and secure fitting choice



There are actually earbuds that hook over the ear eg SMABAT ST10, ST10S and M2 Pro (in addition to being possible to wear cable down).

As per this post (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3207#post-15645387 ) there are earbuds of different sizes and shapes, so I guess one has to try and see what suits your preference as we all have different ear anatomies and preferences. Definitely some of the earbud shapes are not compatible for me. I'm an IEM guy so I do prefer the more secure fit of IEMs compared to earbuds too, but earbuds do bring some different benefits to the table like soundstage. 

Actually, I have some friends who absolutely cannot fit an IEM inside their ears (other than using custom eartips or CIEMs), and they like earbud fit, so as per most things in the hobby, YMMV!


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Another thing I'd like to add is; earbuds don't often fit well because of their hang down cable. Personally, I have yet to find an earbud that fits my ears without constantly falling out. I'd rather use a headphone with a head strap over a bud. For me, an actual iem that has a cable that loops over my ear, is a much better and secure fitting choice



That’s why I’m such a big fan of vertical earbuds


----------



## pr0b3r

RikudouGoku said:


> You get airier sound, bigger soundstage, extremely good mids and treble quality and overall SQ is higher (on 0-20 buds vs 0-20 iems).
> 
> For stuff in the 0-20 usd range, I take buds over iems.
> 
> ...



VE Zen Omega Edition might change your outlook about bass on earbuds. I have earbuds with enough bass, commercially produced and DIY, and I feel satisfied with bass. I'm also using bass-heavy IEMs from time to time. I was shocked when I tried the Zen Omega aka ZOE. The bass was so punchy and plenty even when worn naked (without foams). Also, I would like to suggest you try Blur earbuds by Wong Kuan Wae, specially the brass and silver ones. Airman earbuds also excels in bass department, a bit too much for some actually.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> Oh damn. Time to save up.


Given iBasso's track record, I am very excited for the IT07.


----------



## SciOC

dharmasteve said:


> I'm not a true Bud man, but I have 4 pairs. One I can't remember the name, The NiceHCK B40 which cost about $10, the Ourart ACG $60, and the Rose Masya Mk2 (Pro) about $150. I prefer IEMs for various reasons, but Buds are quite different. I would start with the NiceHCK B40, it's a really good bud to get the taste and so so cheap. My Ourart AVG is good but not as good as the Blon 03, or iBasso it00.... if one needs a comparison . The Rose Masya Mk 2 is, to my large ears, a bass monster. Still not as good as the best IEMs, IMHO though. It's big and needs a large ear. There are many who just prefer Buds and I do get it. In general they are quite analogue and many have quite large drivers which sound substantial. But....they dont sit deep in the ear so often the bass is not pronounced. Others will have many more buds than me and can explain better than me their benefits, and point you in the best direction regarding where to start.
> Just to add. Some like the Rose Masya style are like having little speakers against the ear and because of that can be quite intense.


Thanks. I'll pick something up just to amuse myself.  I'd get the b40 but it doesn't have a detachable cable.





baskingshark said:


> *Pros of earbuds:*
> - Earbuds bring better soundstage to the table compared to IEMs.
> - They are sort of a compromise from headphones, without the clamp or heat in summer.
> - I also prefer earbuds sometimes when having ear infections or abrasions in the ear canal from too long IEM usage.
> ...


Smabat st10 looks like a good candidate.  Do you know the difference between the st10s and st10 normal.  I think I need a detachable cable.


----------



## assassin10000

SciOC said:


> Thanks. I'll pick something up just to amuse myself.  I'd get the b40 but it doesn't have a detachable cable.
> Smabat st10 looks like a good candidate.  Do you know the difference between the st10s and st10 normal.  I think I need a detachable cable.



The ST-10/ST-10S are all detachable cable.


ST-10 vs ST-10S
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3174#post-15573641

A couple graphs here:
ST-10S black/silver V1 (warmer/smoother) vs V2 (more balanced/brighter). I think only V2 is available now.

Also black/silver (40Ω) vs black/gold (150Ω)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/post-15640358


----------



## Dsnuts

ISN D02 is now live. I believe they are giving a discount for initial purchacers. I think it is 20%. Not bad https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-d02.html


----------



## chickenmoon (Aug 18, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> ISN D02 is now live. I believe they are giving a discount for initial purchacers. I think it is 20%. Not bad https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-d02.html



Yes, that's right, I purchased one earlier for £57 + some free Covid19 masks.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> That’s why I’m such a big fan of vertical earbuds


??  Forgive my ignorance.  Like Air Pods?


----------



## davidcotton

jant71 said:


> https://www.adv-sound.com/collectio...del-3-ba3?mc_cid=99e31f350a&mc_eid=e73d1f9bb6
> 
> and even more with 4 and 5 drivers...
> 
> ...


What's funnier is that if you sign up to adorama (never used them before) you regularly get decent discounts on westone stuff.  $199 for the b30 and $214 for the w40!


----------



## Slater (Aug 18, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> ??  Forgive my ignorance.  Like Air Pods?



No, like Sony MDR-AS210, MDR-W08L, MDR-W20G, etc.

They orient the earbuds in your ears vertically, instead of rotated 90 degrees. Way better seal, way better bass, and they don't fall out.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> No, like Sony MDR-AS210, MDR-W08L, MDR-W20G, etc.
> 
> They orient the earbuds in your ears vertically, instead of rotated 90 degrees. Way better seal, way better bass, and they don't fall out.



What? It would only make sense. Don't fall out and fit better means more sales as buds would be an option to more people. More on headbands is nicer to take out and hang on your neck and not need a case or have to hold like regular buds. Probably the best way to make BT earbuds and not be forced into Air pod style. Only makes a lot of sense and has more possibilities but has Chi-Fi made a single one like that. No. In certain areas Chifi is so stagnant and unimaginative. Earbuds is one area with 60% Senn MX housing buds.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

With DHL, my Mofo's arrive on Friday! Then reckoning day for @Dsnuts and @audio123 ! We'll see if i get to glorify them and their ears, or hunt them down  like dogs! LOL 


 just kidding! i'm sure they will be as good as advertised, and out of maybe 7 or 8 reviews, only 1 or 2 go against the grain consensus wise, so i'm confident in a close to TOTL sounding earphone at mid-fi pricing.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> No, like Sony MDR-AS210, MDR-W08L, MDR-W20G, etc.
> 
> They orient the earbuds in your ears vertically, instead of rotated 90 degrees. Way better seal, way better bass, and they don't fall out.


Oh yeah, I didn’t know this is what you meant.  I grew up with these.  They were always my favorite.  I liked them much more than traditional HPs.  They usually had a LOT of bass too.  But wow, what a rip off on Amazon, $150!  I guess b/c of rarity?  I don‘t know why Sony doesn’t still make them readily available.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> Oh yeah, I didn’t know this is what you meant.  I grew up with these.  They were always my favorite.  I liked them much more than traditional HPs.  They usually had a LOT of bass too.  But wow, what a rip off on Amazon, $150!  I guess b/c of rarity?  I don‘t know why Sony doesn’t still make them readily available.


$150 on Amazon? umm...i got a pair of these hanging up on my wall hanger that go unused. LOL I think it's time to put them up for sale?!


----------



## Slater (Aug 18, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Oh yeah, I didn’t know this is what you meant.  I grew up with these.  They were always my favorite.  I liked them much more than traditional HPs.  They usually had a LOT of bass too.  But wow, what a rip off on Amazon, $150!  I guess b/c of rarity?  I don‘t know why Sony doesn’t still make them readily available.



That’s just 3rd party seller price gouging. Those are normally $10. Some sellers try and sell Sony stuff for ridiculous prices. Why is beyond me. You’ll see similar insane prices on some older Sony stuff on eBay as well. Stuff that you used to buy anywhere for $10 or $20, selling for $150-$200 and more. It’s nuts.

Anyways, you can achieve the same vertical headband effect on some ChiFi earbuds by using NO foams at all, and shoving them in your ear ‘sideways’ (ie into the intertragal notch). Friction holds them in place. As long as I don’t move your head around, I can get them to stay put like that for an extended listening session.

The only difference between shoving them in sideways and the vertical style earbuds with the headband is that the headband keeps them in your ears without them falling out.

Either way, listening to earbuds in this way makes a HUGE difference in the enjoyment.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ebay shows them going for $69 used to $89+ new. Supply and demand.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ebay shows them going for $69 used to $89+ new. Supply and demand.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SONY-...SSETTE-PLAYER-MODEL-WM-FS191-NIB/193605483704

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Walkm...Player-AM-FM-Radio-Mega-Bass-NEW/163928293937


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-SONY-...SSETTE-PLAYER-MODEL-WM-FS191-NIB/193605483704
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Walkm...Player-AM-FM-Radio-Mega-Bass-NEW/163928293937



LMAO!!! good luck selling those! right? wow!


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> What? It would only make sense. Don't fall out and fit better means more sales as buds would be an option to more people. More on headbands is nicer to take out and hang on your neck and not need a case or have to hold like regular buds. Probably the best way to make BT earbuds and not be forced into Air pod style. Only makes a lot of sense and has more possibilities but has Chi-Fi made a single one like that. No. In certain areas Chifi is so stagnant and unimaginative. Earbuds is one area with 60% Senn MX housing buds.



I'm still waiting for someone to make TWS with plain ol' MX housing. that would be earbuds modder delight


----------



## mochill

US $498.00 | AUDIOSENSE Insight AQ7 Knowles 6 BA+1DD Hybrid High-end HiFi IEMs with Detachable MMCX Cable 3D printing Resin shell
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXcWtvE


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to make TWS with plain ol' MX housing. that would be earbuds modder delight



You could probably gut some airpods and adapt them into a MX shell?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> US $498.00 | AUDIOSENSE Insight AQ7 Knowles 6 BA+1DD Hybrid High-end HiFi IEMs with Detachable MMCX Cable 3D printing Resin shell
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXcWtvE



BA + DD hybrid done to death. time for some cool tribrid's and more exotic drivers, like planars, electret, and Beryllium foil DD's.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 18, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> BA + DD hybrid done to death. time for some cool tribrid's and more exotic drivers, like planars, electret, and Beryllium foil DD's.


I want a GL20 but with an actually good tuning.

Edit: Also what's up with planars having terrible tuning yet excellent everything else?


----------



## mochill

Let's see how theses goes


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> BA + DD hybrid done to death. time for some cool tribrid's and more exotic drivers, like planars, electret, and Beryllium foil DD's.



waiting for your impressions on Mofasest Trio! just post on the mofafest thread


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> You could probably gut some airpods and adapt them into a MX shell?



unfortunately I'm not skilled enough to do that (or rather, i have no skill at all  )

I imagined if someone can mass produce cases and tws units that can accommodate regular mx sized drivers, even if selling only the shell, i think many modders or DIY earbud makers would jump in and create their own tunings


----------



## JEHL

DynamicEars said:


> waiting for your impressions on Mofasest Trio! just post on the mofafest thread


Does the trio use the EST65DA01?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Does the trio use the EST65DA01?


uses the Sonion EST


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> waiting for your impressions on Mofasest Trio! just post on the mofafest thread



two and a half more days! i'm stoked for this. I haven't been this stoked since i bought the RHA CL2's 7 months ago. probably more, because i've never owned an earphone with this particular tech. i've had planars before, so i was excited for the RHA's, but not like this. i'll be giving an OOTB impressions Friday sometime?


----------



## JEHL

Does anyone know the crossing thresholds of the Trio?


----------



## DynamicEars (Aug 22, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Does anyone know the crossing thresholds of the Trio?



not sure about exact frequencies, but 10mm bio cell dynamic for bass, 2 Sonion  BAs for mids, and 2 new sonion (2019) EST for trebles

Edit : seems like i misread somewhere or still in grey area, @Dsnuts asked penon about mids BAs and penon said using Sonion BAs

edit : with superb tuning close to my preferences
sub bass focused, lit warm mids, non shouty high mids (less than 10db increment pinna gain), a little dip on 3khz, full 4khz, dip at 5khz like Anole VX to avoid shouty sibillances, and little boost 8khz for smooth sparkles.

I also targeting this, comparing with Mangird tea and JQ Hua Jiang (ingenuity), or maybe saving up to get 1 value TOTL


----------



## JEHL (Aug 19, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> not sure about exact frequencies, but 10mm bio cell dynamic for bass, 2 Knowles  ED29689  BAs for mids, and 2 new sonion (2019) EST for trebles
> 
> edit : with superb tuning close to my preferences
> sub bass focused, lit warm mids, non shouty high mids (less than 10db increment pinna gain), a little dip on 3khz, full 4khz, dip at 5khz like Anole VX to avoid shouty sibillances, and little boost 8khz for smooth sparkles.
> ...


So I just searched ED-29689 which I found for like $19 a pair, and on the related I find the EST65DA01 for $119 a pair... Coincidence?

Edit: From looking at spec sheets, seems like these need to be crossed somewhere between 4.5-5kHz. I'm no expert here however, but I'm interested in how the crossover works.

Edit 2: Despite EST65DA01 being 2 ESTs strapped together, the included transformer takes up like 3/4 of the total volume. Sounds like a nightmarish installation, yet greatly rewards those capable of properly installing them.

I wonder, would an IEM sound too analytical (if that's a thing) if DD only played 60Hz and under?

Edit 3: Maybe this is a question best for the random thoughts thread?

Edit 4: https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/gold-planar-gl20

Does anyone own a GL20 to test this courtesy of Crinacle?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qqoldgipr0z4twz/Audeze iSine10.pdf?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yucqakn05w822rk/Audeze iSine20.pdf?dl=0

Or an iSine courtesy of oratory1990?


----------



## audio123

Seems like the ISN D02 is just released. To sum it up, this is a very engaging sounding IEM with quick bass decay and moderate rumble, clear and transparent midrange, crisp treble and nice soundstage expansion. There is a switch to fine-tune the sound for more or less warmth. Like the H40, I can say this is a winner too.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> 1. I am comparing D02 (Switch Down) with D10. It has less bold bass than D10 definitely, more balanced presentation. When the switch is up, more transparent and agile sound.
> 2. Comparing D02 (Switch Up) vs IT00, the D02 is more transparent and airier while the IT00 is more organic and smoother. I am torn between both as they are so good.


Thanks for that. Some of these manufacturers are really upping their games, which for the less well off, like me, is top news (older so poorer).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Periodic Audio BE


























Spoiler: Sony EX800ST


----------



## baskingshark

Any of you guys and gals tried the FAAEAL Crescent?








$18 on multiple shops on Aliexpress.

I know FAAEAL is better known for their earbuds than IEMs (indeed their FAAEAL Hibiscus IEM had equivocal reviews), but this looks quite interesting.








Also BLON BL-05S is out, it is the MK2 version of the recent BL-05 (which likewise had equivocal reviews). Some (including myself) found the BL-05 MK1 too hot in the upper mids. The radioactive green colour is wicked, they should pair it with some depleted uranium drivers instead of the usual beryllium driver hype.

On multiple shops on Aliexpress at $45 USD


----------



## Slater

Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.

This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.

And while graphene is conductive, I don’t know how it well it solders using traditional solder. It’s not metallic, so regular solder may not even stick to it.

And who knows if it’s going to actually perform better than regular cables, or if it’s nothing but a snake oil gimmick. There’s certainly no shortage of those in the audio hobby (and especially the audio cable area).

Anyways, here’s a link:






https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOFWdpv


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Any of you guys and gals tried the FAAEAL Crescent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought one of these FAAEL Crescent with cooper finish a few months ago.  They are nice, v-shaped with good bass quality and presentation, upper mids might be a bit too forward with wide bore tips. Listening to them in isolation (meaning I haven't listened to any other earphone today) right now and I don't think they'd disappoint anybody for the less than $20 they cost.


----------



## alexandros a

Dsnuts said:


> New ISN D02 dynamic.
> 
> 10mm Carbon crystal diaphragm. I was alerted this morning by ISN about these. Sweeeetness.
> 
> Seems to me the single dynamic has a resurgence as of late. These will be in direct competition to the IT00 and NF audios NM2.


@Dsnuts have you auditioned those??


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2020)

Not yet. My set should be arriving maybe by the end of the week. They are shipping mine DHL. Will let folks know how they are. I expect some good sonics from the group. What is interesting is the tuning switch. These have to be the cheapest earphones with a tuning switch. I am a fan of the driver being used so we will see.
I dont think these will be bass heavy like the D10s. Should have some good sonics none the less.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.
> 
> This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.
> 
> ...


Graphene is a single layer of graphite (sp2 carbon).

So it can be hardly "graphene" there, just some layers.

Then, real graphene is a unique semiconductor. (Very simplistically), why put some potentially signal-distorting elements into conductor wires?

Overall, it exemplifies the state of "the marketing in cables - we'll surely hear how amazing these cables will be in transforming the sound stage and blowing people mind in treble and lows. The layerings can be indeed exquisite with graphene


----------



## Slater (Aug 19, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Graphene is a single layer of graphite (sp2 carbon).
> 
> So it can be hardly "graphene" there, just some layers.
> 
> ...



Well, believe it or not, no more than a few minutes of me posting that new discovery, @Dsnuts posted that he has a brand new graphene infused cable from Penon (the 1st of its kind). The price is over $300.

So at this point it doesn’t do me any good to comment or even speculate as to the validity of the technology, since I’ll never own one at that price!

Graphene does have a lot of potential applications, and I like my Oras (which are the only headphones with a pure graphene driver in the world).

I guess only time will tell how well it works with cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2020)

Well it is Penon audio cable. I dont think NiceHCK has anything above $120 cable or so. Very nice cable actually. This was my review of them if anyone is interested. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 19, 2020)

Slater said:


> ...
> So at this point it doesn’t do me any good to comment or even speculate as to the validity of the technology, since I’ll never own one at that price!
> 
> Graphene does have a lot of potential applications, and I like my Oras (which are the only headphones with a pure graphene driver in the world).
> ...


 It is a respectably safe attitude.

At the same time, graphene properties are well studied by now to judge what it can or can't do in cables (which are electrical conductors), but we are all adults, and some may want to afford and to get their $300 graphene cables and enjoy them


----------



## SleeStack1 (Aug 19, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> It is a respectably safe attitude.
> 
> At the same time, graphene properties are well studied by now to judge what it can or can't do in cables (which are electrical conductors), but we are all adults, and some may want to afford and to get their $300 graphene cables and enjoy them


When looking for for any accessory, I would only spend in relation to IEM cost.  Its actually stopped me from buying certain eartips because I'm not spending 25% of the cost of my IEM on a single pair of tips!  Just not happening!

Since I (will) have 3 pairs of IEMs...the most expensive being $72....I would similarly never buy a cable more than $20 or so.

I guess if I owned kilobuck+ IEMs, a $300 cable might not seem obscene....although it still might.

Honestly, I like a 'right' length (for my immediate use) cable, decent build quality...and perhaps a matching or decent looking one overall.  I'm not a believer in (better/different) conductivity or equipment burn-in (maybe brain burn-in).   Thankfully there seems to be plenty cheap cables that meet any of my needs on ali.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 19, 2020)

some people have to live by a budget, and some either have the means to live TOTL, or get their TOTL free for review. No matter what, it's just the nature of the audio beast. Oh and those who get their gear free for review, they've spent upwards of years doing reviews and garnering a following spending their own buck, so for many, they earned it.

so if you got the money, why not spend it? buy that $300 cable. if you live on minimum wage, there's still plenty of high performers on a budget to keep your ears happy. just not TOTL.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> Well it is Penon audio cable. I dont think NiceHCK has anything above $120 cable or so. Very nice cable actually. This was my review of them if anyone is interested.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-osg-graphene-infused-spc-iem-cables.24554/reviews



Sorry, I had the NiceHCK ME80 on the brain!

I’ve corrected my post to Penon (who BTW is a great seller, and one of the early/pioneer ChiFi shops)


----------



## JEHL

How far is the nearest store from me where I can demo a GL20 and the Trio?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DHL sent me a message saying my Mofo's are supposed to be delivered today, which would be insane. i don't quite believe it, but hey, if it turns out to be true, i'll have OOTB impressions in a few hours.


----------



## docentore

Owludio said:


> (...)
> I compared it to Blessing2 first, because of strikingly precise lean bass was reminiscent of de-tuned BL2 bass, but no, - Bl2 is not even close. Trio packs massive sub-bass impact, and since bass isn't boomy, I didn't see it coming.
> (...)


Hey,

Can you give some more thoughts on Trio vs B2, please? How are mids on Trio in comparison to B2, what about the treble. Cheers mate.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DHL was right on. This was the mostfastest delivery from China ever! 4 days! that's insane, and i'll be doing more business with Penon from now on. great communication and excellent service. The packaging is basic as can be, with a tin holder with tips and the earphones. That is it, folks. Now, on to the OOTB impressions. These are going to need to be burned in for a bit, so i'll be running them for many hours, and use the CCA C12 and the Senns in the meantime. So the first thing i did was replace the stock cable with my pure copper aftermarket cable. On initial listening, the copper cable brought mids and vocals a bit more forward. First thing I noticed is that the soundstage is tall and deep. it's expansive and imaging is excellent. I've been listening to my Senn's, which are renown for their soundstage. The Mofasest Trio blows them away. It's wider than the Senns, the JVC's, and the Moondrops. The treble is polite. This isn't to say it isn't there, but next to others in my collection, the treble is airy but not as extended as say a BA treble. The highs do have that really sweet natural sound that DS mentioned, but unless burn in improves this, the timbre on the JVC FW01 is still more natural and superior to the Trio. Just a tad less resolution than the JVC, but superior to all the others in my collection. The Sennheiser's have better expention in the highs, but the highs aren't missing. it's just doesn't have too much sparkle. Reserved and accurate. The mids are sweet. Female vocals really come to the forefront. i listened to some Adele, 4 Non Blondes, Natalie Merchant, and Katy Perry, and the vocals had really forceful bloom, character, and no sibilance that isn't already in the recording. Male vocals were also presented really well, forward, and impactful. Guitars and piano have nice bite, edge, and weight. This was a worry that went away immediately. There isn't any thinness. At least not like there is opn the C12. The bass is very resolving, fast, and present but not boomy or bleeding. Now it's not the weightiest bass, so bassheads might not wanna bite, unless you like traveling with an amp. when i amp boosted the bass, it was deep and forceful. it dug deep, but i had to bass boost. when i played them straight out my DAPS, the bass was less present and forceful, and more in line and balanced. I'm not ready to declare these V shaped, because upon a 30-40 minute listen, i'm not hearing it. at least not with the pure copper cable. Now to put these on the burner, and check back in 24 hours or so, and see what's changed, if anything? 

As of now, they are on par with the CL2, and ahead of all the other earphones in my collection in technical performance except timbre, and i'm very pleased with this purchase atm. of course it could change, but early on, no regrets. Oh and i used the *azla xelastec tips* over the stock tips and Spiral Dots. the Spiral Dots brought out the bass a bit more, but dulled the trebles too much. the Xelastec's though fit perfectly, got a great seal, and reall helped open up the treble a bit. More impressions to come after burn in. 

oh and i think i like the green color better, but oh well...TOO LATE! lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Before you write off the stock tips. Give them a try. You will be surprised. I am very certain those tips they included in the package were very much a part of the Mofo experience. In any case glad you got them so soon. I am sold on DHL shipping myself. With the advent of the iffy standard shipping due to Covid. DHL has stepped up and is delivering packages quicker than lighting from Hong Kong. 

I live in Colorado and it is shocking how quick I get packages from Penon at times. In any case. Give them a good workout and I am sure you will enjoy your time with them.  As I always say about new phones. Try this try that. Don't know if Xelastecs are the best for them. I actually ended up using the stock silicones that came with them. Mofos has to be the first earphones I can recall in a while where I am using the actual included tips. Lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Before you write off the stock tips. Give them a try. You will be surprised. I am very certain those tips they included in the package were very much a part of the Mofo experience. In any case glad you got them so soon. I am sold on DHL shipping myself. With the advent of the iffy standard shipping due to Covid. DHL has stepped up and is delivering packages quicker than lighting from Hong Kong.
> 
> I live in Colorado and it is shocking how quick I get packages from Penon at times. In any case. Give them a good workout and I am sure you will enjoy your time with them.  As I always say about new phones. Try this try that. Don't know if Xelastecs are the best for them. I actually ended up using the stock silicones that came with them. Mofos has to be the first earphones I can recall in a while where I am using the actual included tips. Lol.



i'll try the stock tips. can't hurt. they're in the tin lol


----------



## Audio Fun (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
Hope you doing well, I did the review for the Audiosesne AQ3, if you intresting for that you can check it out.
AQ3 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq3.24127/reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Audio Fun said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you doing well, I did the review for the Audiosesne AQ3, if you intresting for that you can check it out.
> AQ3 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq3.24127/reviews



i would love to read your review, but the link is for the  ORIVETI OH500.


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> DHL was right on. This was the mostfastest delivery from China ever! 4 days! that's insane, and i'll be doing more business with Penon from now on. great communication and excellent service. The packaging is basic as can be, with a tin holder with tips and the earphones. That is it, folks. Now, on to the OOTB impressions. These are going to need to be burned in for a bit, so i'll be running them for many hours, and use the CCA C12 and the Senns in the meantime. So the first thing i did was replace the stock cable with my pure copper aftermarket cable. On initial listening, the copper cable brought mids and vocals a bit more forward. First thing I noticed is that the soundstage is tall and deep. it's expansive and imaging is excellent. I've been listening to my Senn's, which are renown for their soundstage. The Mofasest Trio blows them away. It's wider than the Senns, the JVC's, and the Moondrops. The treble is polite. This isn't to say it isn't there, but next to others in my collection, the treble is airy but not as extended as say a BA treble. The highs do have that really sweet natural sound that DS mentioned, but unless burn in improves this, the timbre on the JVC FW01 is still more natural and superior to the Trio. Just a tad less resolution than the JVC, but superior to all the others in my collection. The Sennheiser's have better expention in the highs, but the highs aren't missing. it's just doesn't have too much sparkle. Reserved and accurate. The mids are sweet. Female vocals really come to the forefront. i listened to some Adele, 4 Non Blondes, Natalie Merchant, and Katy Perry, and the vocals had really forceful bloom, character, and no sibilance that isn't already in the recording. Male vocals were also presented really well, forward, and impactful. Guitars and piano have nice bite, edge, and weight. This was a worry that went away immediately. There isn't any thinness. At least not like there is opn the C12. The bass is very resolving, fast, and present but not boomy or bleeding. Now it's not the weightiest bass, so bassheads might not wanna bite, unless you like traveling with an amp. when i amp boosted the bass, it was deep and forceful. it dug deep, but i had to bass boost. when i played them straight out my DAPS, the bass was less present and forceful, and more in line and balanced. I'm not ready to declare these V shaped, because upon a 30-40 minute listen, i'm not hearing it. at least not with the pure copper cable. Now to put these on the burner, and check back in 24 hours or so, and see what's changed, if anything?
> 
> As of now, they are on par with the CL2, and ahead of all the other earphones in my collection in technical performance except timbre, and i'm very pleased with this purchase atm. of course it could change, but early on, no regrets. Oh and i used the *azla xelastec tips* over the stock tips and Spiral Dots. the Spiral Dots brought out the bass a bit more, but dulled the trebles too much. the Xelastec's though fit perfectly, got a great seal, and reall helped open up the treble a bit. More impressions to come after burn in.
> 
> oh and i think i like the green color better, but oh well...TOO LATE! lol


I'd prefer blue... if mostly because the green one just screams: "*STEAL ME!!!*"


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> I'd prefer blue... if mostly because the green one just screams: "*STEAL ME!!!*"



that's what i said! lol i've had too many snagged from me, so blue over green. this time.


----------



## Audio Fun (Aug 19, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i would love to read your review, but the link is for the  ORIVETI OH500.


I fix it, Thank you for point it out:  )


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> I'd prefer blue... if mostly because the green one just screams: "*STEAL ME!!!*"





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> that's what i said! lol i've had too many snagged from me, so blue over green. this time.



Where are you guys hanging out where IEM bandits come out of the shadows and steal obscure ChiFi earphones no one has ever heard of?


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Where are you guys hanging out where IEM bandits come out of the shadows and steal obscure ChiFi earphones no one has ever heard of?


Roswell...gotta be an alien thing...no other explanation. We're onto them now, so they can't abduct us anymore and probe us. So now, they steal our obscure iems and the ear wax from our ear tips. Then, they can find a way to clone us and integrate into our society. Those crafty aliens. Lol!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

People will jack anything nowadays. they don't care if it says Sennheiser, Sony, or ZTBTXCTZBAZ on it. they snag, and i assume listen. i'm sure when they listened to my JVC Fx850 or the TTPOD T1E, they were very happy with the heist.


----------



## Zambu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> or ZTBTXCTZBAZ on it.



Hey that's the best Amazon reseller


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Zambu said:


> Hey that's the best Amazon reseller



LOL Beryllium foil driver? right?


----------



## alexandros a (Aug 20, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Not yet. My set should be arriving maybe by the end of the week. They are shipping mine DHL. Will let folks know how they are. I expect some good sonics from the group. What is interesting is the tuning switch. These have to be the cheapest earphones with a tuning switch. I am a fan of the driver being used so we will see.
> I dont think these will be bass heavy like the D10s. Should have some good sonics none the less.


@Dsnuts I have read on this thread that someone tried to moderate H40 by removing the screen ( tap) from the nozzles there...
He is talking about improved sonic capabilities of the moderated H40 and also mentions that the bass has been dramatically improved (faster, speed decay etc), more detailed treble area etc..
I am just as happy with H40 as they are..... 
Do you have any opinion about that man??


----------



## cqtek

Hi, everybody.

Here's my latest review, about the BQEYZ Spring II.
I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24161


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> Where are you guys hanging out where IEM bandits come out of the shadows and steal obscure ChiFi earphones no one has ever heard of?


It wouldn't surprise me if they were to mistake the green Trio for a jewel... IEJ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Periodic Audio BE review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/periodic-audio-beryllium-be.22397/reviews#item-review-24164

Grade: D

It is a damn rip-off with this sound at this price. If it truly is a pure BE DD driver, then they took gold and turned it into crap.

(Tried EQ too, but it didnt help or quality dropped like a stone.)


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> Periodic Audio BE review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/periodic-audio-beryllium-be.22397/reviews#item-review-24164
> 
> Grade: D
> 
> ...



From what I understand their pure beryllium is only 80% pure.


----------



## Slater (Aug 20, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> People will jack anything nowadays. they don't care if it says Sennheiser, Sony, or ZTBTXCTZBAZ on it. they snag, and i assume listen. i'm sure when they listened to my JVC Fx850 or the TTPOD T1E, they were very happy with the heist.



True, I forgot about LTYIVABHTTW!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RT86VFD

I guess I thought that the average meth addicted thief passed up anything that isn’t Beats or AirPods. I guess those days are gone, and even $12 KZs aren’t safe.

So I take it they’re pawning the earphones? What does a pawn shop pay for a $12 retail KZ? $0.10?


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh I dont know. It is strange but folks here in Colorado are a bit uncultured about audio stuff. Which is odd but true. Not too many audio shops here in Colorado. In fact there isn't a single place I can go to audition audio goods. Apple store was the closest thing to getting your hands on a demo unit. I walk around my work with my Solaris with gold shells and people stare but they have no idea what it is. Cuz people have never seen anything like them. I guarantee most will think it is faux gold a little bling but nothing worth too much.


----------



## Dsnuts

alexandros a said:


> @Dsnuts I have read on this thread that someone tried to moderate H40 by removing the screen ( tap) from the nozzles there...
> He is talking about improved sonic capabilities of the moderated H40 and also mentions that the bass has been dramatically improved (faster, speed decay etc), more detailed treble area etc..
> I am just as happy with H40 as they are.....
> Do you have any opinion about that man??



Nothing wrong with trying to improve what you got but for me I don't really feel the need to modify the H40. I am with you I like how they sound especially with my cables. Modding is strictly up to the user. If you can sqeeze more out of them and feel you can always reverse things to go back to stock there is no harm in it. So that will ultimately be up to you.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> Oh I dont know. It is strange...
> 
> I walk around my work with my Solaris with gold shells and people stare but they have no idea what it is. Cuz people have never seen anything like them. I guarantee most will think it is faux gold a little bling but nothing worth too much.



Oh, the pitfalls of a HiFi connoisseur in a real world!

The only likely way to get all the deserved attention and recognition is to wear them together with a certified price tag


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2020)

Its actually a good thing. I use my solaris and andromeda at work all the time. People have no idea what they are. I like to keep it that way actually.

Not just those but I bring all my review earphones to work with me and work on my reviews at work. Only way I will get them done actually. Speaking of.






These turned out to be a nice alternative to the bass heavy IEMs we see rampant now a days. neutrally tuned IEMs are more and more difficult to find now a days I noticed. Will post my review on these soon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

when i was at the site and not work from home due to covid, people noticed mine all the time, because i saw others wearing wireless or beats sports, or the ever popular JVC sport. They noticed my Sennheiser IE40 pro and the NX7, but the ones they noticed the most were my RHA CL2's and the CCA C12. Those always got people's attention. I also enjoyed using my UE900s and IE800's because they went undetected, with such a tiny foot print.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> when i was at the site and not work from home due to covid, people noticed mine all the time, because i saw others wearing wireless or beats sports, or the ever popular JVC sport. They noticed my Sennheiser IE40 pro and the NX7, but the ones they noticed the most were my RHA CL2's and the CCA C12. Those always got people's attention. I also enjoyed using my UE900s and IE800's because they went undetected, with such a tiny foot print.


The extra bling from the metal faceplate probably helps with that.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 20, 2020)

so after about 24 hours of heavy duty burn in, the Mofo Trio is musical and engaging. accurate without being analytical. metalheads, i don't know if you want to spend $500 to get a heavy metal fan's dream earphone, but those Sonion EST's and bio-cellulose bass are able to peel layers from ultra fast and congested tracks in death metal, black metal, speed metal, and thrash. it presents everything in a very musical way, without ever approaching harshness. guitars really shine with quite a bit of resolution. I listened to tracks from Angelcorpse, Amorphis, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Obituary, Helloween, Abbath, Megadeth, Forbidden, Anthrax, Decapitiated, and Annihilator with excellent results.

i dove into other genres as well, from pop to hip hop to rock, and again,  very musical and accurate, with acoustic instruments and jazz sounding very resolving and musical. FUN! This is a fun, inoffensive sound signature that's not bass heavy unless you want it to be with EQ, and accurately portrayed.

i'm going to keep exploring so i can post a full review on the Mofo Trio page.


----------



## JEHL

Is FH3 more tonally balanced than either FH5 or FH7 then?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> The extra bling from the metal faceplate probably helps with that.



oh yeah. the gold and silver face plate on the CCA's...yep. lol


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> so after about 24 hours of heavy duty burn in, the Mofo Trio is musical and engaging. accurate without being analytical. metalheads, i don't know if you want to spend $500 to get a heavy metal fan's dream earphone, but those Sonion EST's and bio-cellulose bass are able to peel layers from ultra fast and congested tracks in death metal, black metal, speed metal, and thrash. it presents everything in a very musical way, without ever approaching harshness. guitars really shine with quite a bit of resolution. I listened to tracks from Angelcorpse, Amorphis, Dimmu Borgir, Emperor, Obituary, Helloween, Abbath, Megadeth, Forbidden, Anthrax, Decapitiated, and Annihilator with excellent results.
> 
> i dove into other genres as well, from pop to hip hop to rock, and again,  very musical and accurate, with acoustic instruments and jazz sounding very resolving and musical. FUN! This is a fun, inoffensive sound signature that's not bass heavy unless you want it to be with EQ, and accurately portrayed.
> 
> i'm going to keep exploring so i can post a full review on the Mofo Trio page.



I completely agree on the metal ability on the Mofos. That energetic tuning bodes well for all types of genres actually. Can't wait to see what these guys do next. Lol. Wonder if they are gonna eventually make a Mofo MK2


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> Its actually a good thing. I use my solaris and andromeda at work all the time. People have no idea what they are. I like to keep it that way actually.
> 
> Not just those but I bring all my review earphones to work with me and work on my reviews at work. Only way I will get them done actually. Speaking of.
> 
> ...



I look forward to your review. I am loving my set.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya something like the SA3 about 5 years ago would have easily cost up to 3X as much. You want to hear something surprising? The SA3 is tuned a lot like my EE Zeus. Minus 11 BA drivers of course. Lol.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> Ya something like the SA3 about 5 years ago would have easily cost up to 3X as much. You want to hear something surprising? The SA3 is tuned a lot like my EE Zeus. Minus 11 BA drivers of course. Lol.



That is nice.  It is pretty amazing how Chi-fi is shaking up the IEM world.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Its actually a good thing. I use my solaris and andromeda at work all the time. People have no idea what they are. I like to keep it that way actually.
> 
> Not just those but I bring all my review earphones to work with me and work on my reviews at work. Only way I will get them done actually. Speaking of.
> 
> ...


It's good to embrace the blue!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have no control over review samples I am given. Though if I had my choice it would have been green if it was available. Will be getting the Spring 2. 
 In green,. Though if I saw that it is this olive green I think I might have chosen the black. Lol.


----------



## activatorfly

Haha wise choice!.....well eventually - I'll be sporting green Mofo Mk2's!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AMP. i have to say this. the mofo's, like the CL2's, REQUIRE juice. juice juice juice. Without an amp, you can listen. you can even get volume, but you will not bring out the beauty. you provide the EST's with juice, and the true technical character of these wonderfully tuned earphones come to surface to service your ears. Otherwise you get performance, but let's say the level of performance is what you'd get out of a $100-200 iem. Feed them power, and they scale up to close to TOTL earphones that rival some of the best i've heard, and completely on par with my brother's Andros. Juice them, or you're gonna get the type of review from the guy who said they were dark, lacking details,  and claustrophobic (ok, so i don't see how that's even possible OOTB, but i can empathize with those ears if they were played simply through a DAP). No matter how powerful the DAP, unless it's got a built in amp, you need to use a dedicated one, and the MOFO TRIO will SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND!


----------



## feverfive

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> AMP. i have to say this. the mofo's, like the CL2's, REQUIRE juice. juice juice juice. Without an amp, you can listen. you can even get volume, but you will not bring out the beauty. you provide the EST's with juice, and the true technical character of these wonderfully tuned earphones come to surface to service your ears. Otherwise you get performance, but let's say the level of performance is what you'd get out of a $100-200 iem. Feed them power, and they scale up to close to TOTL earphones that rival some of the best i've heard, and completely on par with my brother's Andros. Juice them, or you're gonna get the type of review from the guy who said they were dark, lacking details,  and claustrophobic (ok, so i don't see how that's even possible OOTB, but i can empathize with those ears if they were played simply through a DAP). No matter how powerful the DAP, unless it's got a built in amp, you need to use a dedicated one, and the MOFO TRIO will SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND!



O.K., this is very helpful to a shopper like me.  I have long since sold so much stuff (with items also recently put up for sale); including amps galore.  I am all about truly portable, and don't even have interest in stacking anymore.  I have my Sony ZX-507 and an old Meridian Explorer > Arrow rig (for very rare use with my laptop).....and that is it.  If an IEM requires lots of power to shine, it ultimately won't be for me and my use case(s).  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> I completely agree on the metal ability on the Mofos. That energetic tuning bodes well for all types of genres actually. Can't wait to see what these guys do next. Lol. Wonder if they are gonna eventually make a Mofo MK2



Is there anything you are missing with current Mofa Trio that you wish to be fixed/improved with mk2 actually?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

feverfive said:


> O.K., this is very helpful to a shopper like me.  I have long since sold so much stuff (with items also recently put up for sale); including amps galore.  I am all about truly portable, and don't even have interest in stacking anymore.  I have my Sony ZX-507 and an old Meridian Explorer > Arrow rig (for very rare use with my laptop).....and that is it.  If an IEM requires lots of power to shine, it ultimately won't be for me and my use case(s).  Thanks for sharing this!



If you want portability, then look elsewhere, my friend. the TRIO is not for you. To be honest, as my home set up, and my hotel/vacation travel kit, the MOFO's will be my first stop and i'm really enjoying them so much. They are close to my preferred sound signature. BUT and i stress BUT, i'm still in the market for my ideal mobile/portable kit. Thinking of IT-001 or something in the $100-$200 range that don't require an amp, but give top sparkle, air, detail retrieval, and bass speed and impact.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Is there anything you are missing with current Mofa Trio that you wish to be fixed/improved with mk2 actually?



i'd ask for more transparency and just a tad bit more top end sparkle and air. i can trade a bit of it's beautiful musicality for some transparency and sparkle with just a tad more air in the highs.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'd ask for more transparency and just a tad bit more top end sparkle and air. i can trade a bit of it's beautiful musicality for some transparency and sparkle with just a tad more air in the highs.



And if i might buy new iem for myself i think it will be between mangird tea, mofa trio or JQ hua jiang, i read you impressions that the trio is having shy bass quantity? I saw from graph of three of them, the trio have biggest bass quantity actuallly among the rest. I like up north sub bass +8db is my preference with minimum mid bass hump. Blessing 2 is out of my list because of this unfortunately.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 20, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If you want portability, then look elsewhere, my friend. the TRIO is not for you. To be honest, as my home set up, and my hotel/vacation travel kit, the MOFO's will be my first stop and i'm really enjoying them so much. They are close to my preferred sound signature. BUT and i stress BUT, i'm still in the market for my ideal mobile/portable kit. Thinking of IT-001 or something in the $100-$200 range that don't require an amp, but give top sparkle, air, detail retrieval, and bass speed and impact.


Does this mean the only real benefit of the Trio over the Pollinator is isolation?

Edit: Is it considered undrivable by the E1DA 9038S?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> And if i might buy new iem for myself i think it will be between mangird tea, mofa trio or JQ hua jiang, i read you impressions that the trio is having shy bass quantity? I saw from graph of three of them, the trio have biggest bass quantity actuallly among the rest. I like up north sub bass +8db is my preference with minimum mid bass hump. Blessing 2 is out of my list because of this unfortunately.



the more i listen, the more the bass impact shows itself, but this is a bio-cell bass driver. i know so many of us here have tried the bio-cell earphones like the TT POD T1E or the LZ Z04A or the Vsonic GR07 or GR07B, and none of those were heavy bass, bass cannon, or bass dominant. Bio-cell is resolving, quick, and EQ'able, so if you want heavy bass, you can bring it out on the TRIO, but no, from my experience and for my ears, they are not bass dominant or bass heavy. it's there when you need it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Does this mean the only real benefit of the Trio over the Pollinator is isolation?
> 
> Edit: Is it considered undrivable by the E1DA 9038S?



isolation on the TRIO is excellent using AZLA tips, and the fit is snug as a bug. use other tips, and isolation is about on par with any other resin housing/CIEM style.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the more i listen, the more the bass impact shows itself, but this is a bio-cell bass driver. i know so many of us here have tried the bio-cell earphones like the TT POD T1E or the LZ Z04A or the Vsonic GR07 or GR07B, and none of those were heavy bass, bass cannon, or bass dominant. Bio-cell is resolving, quick, and EQ'able, so if you want heavy bass, you can bring it out on the TRIO, but no, from my experience and for my ears, they are not bass dominant or bass heavy. it's there when you need it.



sounds pretty good. Not sure if my Haylou GT1 plus is using similar bio DD tech, but i like for it resolving, quick, deep but sounded smooth. I don't want heavy bass, i want just a bit  up north to make them fun. H40 is great but a little bit too much for me (+12db from neutral), like I said +8db until +10db max from neutral seems great to me. Thanks, waiting for your more impressions on Mofasest thread


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> isolation on the TRIO is excellent using AZLA tips, and the fit is snug as a bug. use other tips, and isolation is about on par with any other resin housing/CIEM style.


Well there's definitely that, so I guess the Trio would lend itself well to noisy workplaces assuming you're allowed to bring the entire rig with you.

To my knowledge, no closed back EST headphone exists so noise isolation is out of question there, and earspeakers by nature have to be open.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> sounds pretty good. Not sure if my Haylou GT1 plus is using similar bio DD tech, but i like for it resolving, quick, deep but sounded smooth. I don't want heavy bass, i want just a bit  up north to make them fun. H40 is great but a little bit too much for me (+12db from neutral), like I said +8db until +10db max from neutral seems great to me. Thanks, waiting for your more impressions on Mofasest thread



the way you said you want the bass is exactly how th bass response is with the TRIO. Even if you listen to hip hop or rap or EDM, i could easily recommend the MOFO's, because it will not leave you wanting, but they just won't be the type of earphone that has heavy bass thump or heavy handed notes on every genre you listen to, unless you EQ it that way.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Is there anything you are missing with current Mofa Trio that you wish to be fixed/improved with mk2 actually?



Don't know that is a great question. I just got done with my daily session watering the grass using my Mofos. I got a nice cable on mine and what I feel is the best tips for them. Not too much lacking sound wise. Maybe a bit more forward lower mid range we are talking 2-3 dbs. Mofos arent lacking in stage but if they got the stage to be Solaris type stage. Oh lordy. End Game. right there. I dont find them to be lacking treble end for me at all. I love the treble end of the Mofos. One of the best I have actually. The bass actually has a warm effect due to the sheer authority in the subs but that is about it.  It is leaning more toward a touch cooler in tone actually due to the ample upper mid and treble regions.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the way you said you want the bass is exactly how th bass response is with the TRIO. Even if you listen to hip hop or rap or EDM, i could easily recommend the MOFO's, because it will not leave you wanting, but they just won't be the type of earphone that has heavy bass thump or heavy handed notes on every genre you listen to, unless you EQ it that way.



This is the reason why the Mofos are versatile. It can bring the bass believe me and be completely bass free if need be.


----------



## Owludio

JEHL said:


> Edit: Is it considered undrivable by the E1DA 9038S?


*Mo Trio sounds great from Fiio BTR5, BTR3k, Shanling UP4*. Cozoy Tact brings full power, and even thick full bass. My new Note20u doesn't even have 3.5 jack, so I don't care if Trio works directly from the phone. Surprisingly, my desktop setup didn't bring Trio to the next level, nor that was needed, because I like its sound from BTR5 better than ier-m9 everywhere. E1da, (from specs alone), should be more than enough.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> those Sonion EST's and bio-cellulose bass are able to peel layers from ultra fast and congested tracks


Totally agree, even OOTB was immediately obvious, how good the separation was.


JEHL said:


> Is FH3 more tonally balanced than either FH5 or FH7 then?


FH3 is one of my favorite IEMs now, better tonal balance than FH5 IMHO, FH7 is special though, as I enjoy it immensely when I can tolerate the treble. FH3 is all-rounder. Having experienced Trio, wouldn't buy FH7 today, but FH3 is a good value IMHO. Nice rumbly bass, well separated positionally, more coherent soundstage. (it could be my brain that cannot process the intense amount of details on FH7, so this is subjective opinion) 


activatorfly said:


> Haha wise choice!.....well eventually - I'll be sporting green Mofo Mk2's!


Mo brand is definitely on my radar now, if they come up with an IEM with 4 EST, and/or no BA in MK2(or whatever), - would be very interesting.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If you want portability, then look elsewhere, my friend. the TRIO is not for you. To be honest, as my home set up, and my hotel/vacation travel kit, the MOFO's will be my first stop and i'm really enjoying them so much. They are close to my preferred sound signature. BUT and i stress BUT, i'm still in the market for my ideal mobile/portable kit. Thinking of IT-001 or something in the $100-$200 range that don't require an amp, but give top sparkle, air, detail retrieval, and bass speed and impact.


I disagree about portability. While it scales well, SQ is at very impressive level just from good LDAC BT, like BTR5 etc...


DynamicEars said:


> And if i might buy new iem for myself i think it will be between mangird tea, mofa trio or JQ hua jiang, i read you impressions that the trio is having shy bass quantity? I saw from graph of three of them, the trio have biggest bass quantity actuallly among the rest. I like up north sub bass +8db is my preference with minimum mid bass hump. Blessing 2 is out of my list because of this unfortunately.


Trio is not bass shy. Lean but very impactful bass, definitely leaving Blessing2 in the dust. Yes, it's behind Orb, H40 & FH3 but it responds to EQ. Usually, it's the dynamics, that cannot be corrected(iBasso AM05, ier-m9, DM6)


docentore said:


> Hey,
> Can you give some more thoughts on Trio vs B2, please? How are mids on Trio in comparison to B2, what about the treble. Cheers mate.


I was leaving Bl2 home last few weeks, because of M3 and IMR EDP, also because it's too bright for me until late afternoon, so, will be able to do more detailed comparisons only at weekend.
 So far, Trios mids were perfect, even for acoustic, that initially sounded a bit thin, but now, 100+ hours later - perfect for everything.
It's more accurate through the entire range, starting from lean but mighty sub-bass, and ending with the most accurate treble in my collection, with the exception of ier-m9 with Xonar U7 (and better yet Creative E5) on PC. *Driven from portable, Mo Trio is - second to none! *iBasso it04 is the closest in tonal perfection, but its BA treble is more peaky.
(it04 does have better bass though) 
Blessing2  is brighter, has wider and airier soundstage, but again - its BA treble smoothness and accuracy falls behind Trios, at least to my tolerance. 
BTW, Trio is about as sensitive as Blessing2 and gives impactful sub-bass on top of that. 
To finalize my thoughts, for now, Trio is #1 (will update my signature accordingly) then #2 IMR Rah(because of the fit). #3 Blessing2 & Fiio FD1(acoustic) #4 Penon Orb
I need to mod FH7, it has potential.


----------



## DynamicEars

Owludio said:


> *Mo Trio sounds great from Fiio BTR5, BTR3k, Shanling UP4*. Cozoy Tact brings full power, and even thick full bass. My new Note20u doesn't even have 3.5 jack, so I don't care if Trio works directly from the phone. Surprisingly, my desktop setup didn't bring Trio to the next level, nor that was needed, because I like its sound from BTR5 better than ier-m9 everywhere. E1da, (from specs alone), should be more than enough.
> 
> Totally agree, even OOTB was immediately obvious, how good the separation was.
> 
> ...



Wait and what number IER M9 placed then?


----------



## JEHL

Owludio said:


> *Mo Trio sounds great from Fiio BTR5, BTR3k, Shanling UP4*. Cozoy Tact brings full power, and even thick full bass. My new Note20u doesn't even have 3.5 jack, so I don't care if Trio works directly from the phone. Surprisingly, my desktop setup didn't bring Trio to the next level, nor that was needed, because I like its sound from BTR5 better than ier-m9 everywhere. E1da, (from specs alone), should be more than enough.
> 
> Totally agree, even OOTB was immediately obvious, how good the separation was.
> 
> ...


This kinda makes me wonder. So it sounds like any good budget (and portable) amp should be enough to drive it and it more or less only has issues with stock audio hardware. Makes me wonder if things like Final E5000, Hifiman HE-4XX, Sennheiser HD-6XX, Tinhifi P1 and so on would be considered easy to drive... if our phones and pc mobos weren't made with what seems to be the bare minimum of a DAC/AMP and just call it a day.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I got in on that Hiby R5 anniversary sale. I'm looking forward to a DAP with more power than my Sony NW-A45 or the Cowon J. $299 for a dual chip seems great value, and it got great reviews.


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 20, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I got in on that Hiby R5 anniversary sale. I'm looking forward to a DAP with more power than my Sony NW-A45 or the Cowon J. $299 for a dual chip seems great value, and it got great reviews.



I’m very happy with mine. The form factor is perfect, the sound is quite good, there are some kinks in the software, but you can download UAPP to correct them, and it has enough power to drive most planars.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> I’m very happy with mine. The form factor is perfect, the sound is quite good, there are some kinks in the software, but you can download UAPP to correct them, and it has enough power to drive planars.



thanks man. makes me even happier with the decision.


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 20, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> thanks man. makes me even happier with the decision.



You’re going to like it a lot, I predict. It needs burn-in since it’s digital, so be patient with the sound. If I were to review it, I’d give it a solid 4/5 which for a $299 purchase is real good. 

Oh, Musicteck has good service if a problem arises, they generally replace it with a new unit.


----------



## pr0b3r

The way Trio is being described here, I can't help but imagine that it's closely related to Penon Orb's tuning or am I wrong? Would one benefit from getting the Trio when Orb is already in possession?


----------



## DynamicEars

pr0b3r said:


> The way Trio is being described here, I can't help but imagine that it's closely related to Penon Orb's tuning or am I wrong? Would one benefit from getting the Trio when Orb is already in possession?



The Sonion EST is interesting to me.
Orb : 1DD + 1 BA
Trio : 1 Bio cell DD + 2 Knowles BAs + 2 new Sonion EST


----------



## tgx78

Has anyone compared the EJ07 and Trio before?


----------



## Dsnuts

I honestly believe Mofasest Trio is a gateway to the higher end of earphonedom. I know these arent cheap by any means but these leave in its wake just about every mid fi earphone I have owned and heard. It is gonna take a very special $500 earphone to knock theses out of their spot for me and I am sure guys that recently bought them will agree. The laws of diminishing returns starts from these. Another $500 or so is not gonna get you double what these can do. You will be lucky to get 5% advancement in sound from these is my point. I noticed a few of the fellas that read this thread has ventured onto getting a set of these and as you guys can tell it is more than just a flash in the pan earphone.

The sound quality of these are for real. I know everyone has their likes in a sound but these do everything so well, it will be hard to not like these from the get go. Sure the Mofos are not perfect but they have way more positives with a few trivial negatives. I can't say that about most of the best sounding earphones I have.


----------



## feverfive

Yeah the Mofos sound awesome but I am somewhat reluctant if more juice is required than my ZX-507's 4.4mm balanced output can provide.  I'm in no hurry; I know I need to re-acclimate myself to the IEM world especially.  I have a lot to (re-)learn.


----------



## DynamicEars

tgx78 said:


> Has anyone compared the EJ07 and Trio before?



yeah EST impletation is better on TRIO than EJ07 and Fearless roland said someone on Mofasest thread. I may getting the Trio instead of Hua Jiang (more $$$ and more leaner bass overall, more high mids emphasize (+10db compared to Trio roughly +7 or +8db) and Mangird tea (much more lean bass, mids increment towards highs rather than lows - may sound thinner in lower mids, don't have ESTs although they are cheaper)
I promise this is will be my last buy, before TOTL (Z1R) if someday i can afford / willing to spend. Ughhhhh


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HOLY SCALE UP!! i just plugged the TRIO into my Cowon J, and started messing with the JET EQ, and i just scaled these things up so they sound like a damn full sized headphone! without distortion or flutter. at this moment, they sound better than anything i've ever heard in my life. WOW!


----------



## tgx78

God dammit, stop hyping the mofos! I don't want to eat instant ramen for next 6 months.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 21, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> yeah EST impletation is better on TRIO than EJ07 and Fearless roland said someone on Mofasest thread. I may getting the Trio instead of Hua Jiang (more $$$ and more leaner bass overall, more high mids emphasize (+10db compared to Trio roughly +7 or +8db) and Mangird tea (much more lean bass, mids increment towards highs rather than lows - may sound thinner in lower mids, don't have ESTs although they are cheaper)
> I promise this is will be my last buy, before TOTL (Z1R) if someday i can afford / willing to spend. Ughhhhh


Given how poor I am atm (and don't expect me to get rich during quarantine either). Wonder if I should test my luck making an IEM instead... Wouldn't surprise me if by the time I can buy the Trio, something out there has rendered them obsolete.

Edit: Don't expect it to be a Tri-brid either.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> God dammit, stop hyping the mofos! I don't want to eat instant ramen for next 6 months.



I'm discovering things in real time. lol if i'm hyping, it's because i keep experiencing new things. i hadn't really played with the TRIO on the Cowon J, just the Sony A45 for the most part, though the Cowon has more power than the Sony (but it's brighter and the battery sucks).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Given how poor I am atm (and don't expect me to get rich during quarantine either). Wonder if I should test my luck making an IEM instead... Wouldn't surprise me if by the time I can buy the Trio, something out there has rendered them obsolete.
> 
> Edit: Don't expect it to be a Tri-brid either.



it's going to be a EST, planar, and dual carbon nanotube bass driver? or something along those lines?


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001313423049.html

BQEYZ lucky bag!!!!!!! Or rather lucky vending machine.

I think so far BQEYZ has generally good reviews for their gear, so this might be a win-win situation to take a punt! Seems Spring 1 or Spring 2 is inside the draw too!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001313423049.html
> 
> BQEYZ lucky bag!!!!!!! Or rather lucky vending machine.
> 
> I think so far BQEYZ has generally good reviews for their gear, so this might be a win-win situation to take a punt! Seems Spring 1 or Spring 2 is inside the draw too!



Its the new Spring 2 in the middle, hope you guys are lucky enough to get them


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 21, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Its the new Spring 2 in the middle, hope you guys are lucky enough to get them



Seems  K1, K2, KB1, KC2, BQ3, Spring 1, Spring 2 are all up for grabs, and all seem more expensive than $20 usually, so theoretically you will still win with purchase. Though one might get one of the older models that they may phase out soon.


EDIT: pulled the trigger. This is gonna be my first BQEYZ IEM. Read good things about them but never had the opportunity to try their stuff.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 21, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> it's going to be a EST, planar, and dual carbon nanotube bass driver? or something along those lines?


Beats me to be honest. It's more of a. What happened if I took the NiceHCK x49's driver and crossed with a subwoofer and a tweeter (or a supertweeter?) in an attempt to take care of the frequencies that would be otherwise rolled off.

Subwoofer sounds like a job for a DD. But that's as far as the idea currently goes.

Edit: Speaking of drivers, I find it quite odd to find ESTs (admittedly it's mostly Mofasest Trio what I read about currently) so often in the thread yet Planars are quite rare.

Just saw in page 566 of home made IEM at some point Toneking sold their BL1 14mm Planar for $75. That seemed to be mostly forgotten at this point.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 21, 2020)

However it works out, prices need to come down for these new discoveries. the $1,000, $2,000, $3,000 earphones are going to lock out most aficionados and even just audiophiles who are searching for the best sound for the least amount of money. The real money is going to be made in the $100-$500 range, the way something like the Blon did in the sub $50 range. in the previously mentioned range, there hasn't been a consensus giant killer. there's been a few false starts and promising up and comers, but when a company, either chi-fi or otherwise, finally hit on that world beater finely tuned earphone that goes "viral", that's when the money is going to be made and game changers rising to the surface. For me, so far it seems that a company will release a really good, but not great earphone in that range, and then after a couple mid tier releases, go and release some uber expensive flagship. It's a big jump, instead of locking down the mid-tier, and making it the sweet spot.

i.e. the JVC FW01 i own used to be the wood dome flagship. that cost me $400, and was the most expensive earphone i purchased at full price before the I bought the RHA CL2. then the next flagship, which has the far better form factor, the FW10,000 jumps to well over $1,000 dollars. Where'd the intermediary $600-$1000 go?!


----------



## peter123

JEHL said:


> Does this mean the only real benefit of the Trio over the Pollinator is isolation?
> 
> Edit: Is it considered undrivable by the E1DA 9038S?



I'd be extremely surprised if there exist a IEM that can't be driven by the 9038S as it's able to drive even my most demanding full sized headphones pretty well.


----------



## finalstan

baskingshark said:


> Seems  K1, K2, KB1, KC2, BQ3, Spring 1, Spring 2 are all up for grabs, and all seem more expensive than $20 usually, so theoretically you will still win with purchase. Though one might get one of the older models that they may phase out soon.
> 
> 
> EDIT: pulled the trigger. This is gonna be my first BQEYZ IEM. Read good things about them but never had the opportunity to try their stuff.



I did, too. I'll report back what I got!


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001313423049.html
> 
> BQEYZ lucky bag!!!!!!! Or rather lucky vending machine.
> 
> I think so far BQEYZ has generally good reviews for their gear, so this might be a win-win situation to take a punt! Seems Spring 1 or Spring 2 is inside the draw too!


Thanks for the post. i haven’t ordered audio gear for 3 months but that break will now end. I have got a KB1 so i hope i will receive something else.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> Given how poor I am atm (and don't expect me to get rich during quarantine either). Wonder if I should test my luck making an IEM instead... Wouldn't surprise me if by the time I can buy the Trio, something out there has *rendered them obsolete*.
> 
> Edit: Don't expect it to be a Tri-brid either.


Newer, arguably better IEMs keep coming out at a rapid pace, but that is actually irrelevant.  If you really like the sound of an IEM now, it will still sound great 5-10 yrs from now (assuming it still works right).  Newer items don’t make what you have any less good.  It’s not like computer tech where it actually becomes obsolete and non-functional at a rapid pace.


----------



## IEMusic

DynamicEars said:


> And if i might buy new iem for myself i think it will be between mangird tea, mofa trio or JQ hua jiang, i read you impressions that the trio is having shy bass quantity? I saw from graph of three of them, the trio have biggest bass quantity actuallly among the rest. I like up north sub bass +8db is my preference with minimum mid bass hump. Blessing 2 is out of my list because of this unfortunately.


Have you considered the ThieAudio Monarch (or Clairvoyance)?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If you want portability, then look elsewhere, my friend. the TRIO is not for you. To be honest, as my home set up, and my hotel/vacation travel kit, the MOFO's will be my first stop and i'm really enjoying them so much. They are close to my preferred sound signature. BUT and i stress BUT, i'm still in the market for my ideal mobile/portable kit. Thinking of IT-001 or something in the $100-$200 range that don't require an amp, but give top sparkle, air, detail retrieval, and bass speed and impact.


" top sparkle, air, detail retrieval, and bass speed and impact. " Sounds like the LZ A6


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> HOLY SCALE UP!! i just plugged the TRIO into my Cowon J, and started messing with the JET EQ, and i just scaled these things up so they sound like a damn full sized headphone! without distortion or flutter. at this moment, they sound better than anything i've ever heard in my life. WOW!


Exactly!.....I did suggest that once you up-scale them with EQ....they reward you exponentially!


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> Have you considered the ThieAudio Monarch (or Clairvoyance)?



Yes but seems like maybe ThieAudio IEMs too hyped out because of BGGAR, while in real review, seems like their lower line ups like V3, L3, L9 are turn out to be good but nothing special from what I've read, i believe the tuning is good just the real implementation, the technicalities, soundstage, imaging turned out to be OK. Not sure but i dont want to bet pricey IEMs without faith from myself, I mean if Im going to spend something on Monarch class, maybe i pick Hua Jiang instead. On other side the 3khz pinna gain on monarch based on Crin's FR is near to +10db and upper bass seems to sterile to my liking, I scared they are not warm enough, the bass up from 100hz and lower, not from 200hz as usual. Thanks for remind me about Monarch but uppermids are too boosted for me


----------



## DynamicEars

Nvm.. Damn it
Bye mangird tea bye hua jiang

.....waiting for Mofasest Trio...

Will provide FR graph later

Im brokeeeeeeeee


----------



## jwbrent

DynamicEars said:


> Nvm.. Damn it
> Bye mangird tea bye hua jiang
> 
> .....waiting for Mofasest Trio...
> ...



Me, too. I splurged and bought an EE Odin on August 1st, so my hifi budget is severely depleted. 🤑 With that said, the Mofasest is still on my radar, as well as the UM Mini Mest.


----------



## Dsnuts

I've been reading the hype train that is the Odin. I hope those will be end game for you. At that price it should be. Is there such thing as end game however?


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> I've been reading the hype train that is the Odin. I hope those will be end game for you. At that price it should be. Is there such thing as end game however?



That, my friend, is only possible if one gives up their membership to Head-Fi. I’m paraphrasing from Al Pacino in Godfather II, “Every time I think I’m out, they pull me back in!”


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> I've been reading the hype train that is the Odin. I hope those will be end game for you. At that price it should be. Is there such thing as end game however?


Based on initial reviews and impressions, it sure seems like it may be “end game” for a lot of people.  When you have Crin and Toranku praising it, you know it’s legit, and not just hype.



jwbrent said:


> That, my friend, *is only possible if one gives up their membership to Head-Fi*. I’m paraphrasing from Al Pacino in Godfather II, “Every time I think I’m out, they pull me back in!”


SO TRUE!!!!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I've been reading the hype train that is the Odin. I hope those will be end game for you. At that price it should be. Is there such thing as end game however?


Just when you think game is over goes into overtime endlessly......im holding out for brain implant iems made from pure unobtanium and euforrium!


----------



## jwbrent

The brand new Fiio EM5 ($299) looks interesting ... can an earbud sound anywhere as good as an IEM? I certainly applaud Fiio’s effort in trying to change perspectives.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> The brand new Fiio EM5 ($299) looks interesting ... can an earbud sound anywhere as good as an IEM? I certainly applaud Fiio’s effort in trying to change perspectives.


Mids, treble and soundstage are usually better in earbuds than iems (even with cheap buds vs expensive iems).


----------



## assassin10000

jwbrent said:


> The brand new Fiio EM5 ($299) looks interesting ... can an earbud sound anywhere as good as an IEM? I certainly applaud Fiio’s effort in trying to change perspectives.



The ST-10 does that for me, as did the Ourart ACG. 

Maybe not $300-500+ IEM but it can play in the sub $300 realm fairly easily if it matches your preferences.


Dunno about TOTL earbuds though, I haven't heard any of them and this Fiio is up there with some of them in price.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> I've been reading the hype train that is the Odin. I hope those will be end game for you. At that price it should be. Is there such thing as end game however?



Yes, temporarily end game


----------



## jwbrent

peter123 said:


> Yes, temporarily end game



It was just announced that EE is going to expand the original 200 Founder’s Edition count of the Odin to an untold amount due to overwhelming demand, at $3,400! The exclusivity of having a limited edition has just been squashed. The only reason I payed full retail for this instead of waiting was due to this exclusivity. The Trio and now the Mest may be coming sooner than I thought ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 21, 2020)

Well if the sound is what it is cracked up to be than they will keep up in value. Founders edition or not. I get what your saying though. If your really not happy with that situation I am sure they can cancel your order for you but then you might get that FOMO not so fresh feeling when people get their fancy Odins and proclaim how great they are on the thread adding fuel to the fire.

MD does that all the time. Says something is limited. Sells the initial batch really fast and then rereleases stuff for even cheaper a half a year later.


----------



## mochill




----------



## jwbrent (Aug 21, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Well if the sound is what it is cracked up to be than they will keep up in value. Founders edition or not. I get what your saying though. If your really not happy with that situation I am sure they can cancel your order for you but then you might get that FOMO not so fresh feeling when people get their fancy Odins and proclaim how great they are on the thread adding fuel to the fire.
> 
> MD does that all the time. Says somehing is limited. Sells the initial batch really fast and then rereleases stuff for even cheaper a half a year later.



This is being discussed, but we’ll see. I worked in high end audio for my career, and the whole situation feels lousy ... I would never go back on my word to customers about any marketing about exclusivity.

Let’s return to some fun thoughts like your current fascination with the Trio ... 😁


----------



## HanselPA

assassin10000 said:


> The ST-10 does that for me, as did the Ourart ACG.
> 
> Maybe not $300-500+ IEM but it can play in the sub $300 realm fairly easily if it matches your preferences.
> 
> ...


Hi there. Which ST-10 do you have? Silver or Gold? Just curiosity since I have it in my AE cart, but not sure if it is worth it the extra $50 for the gold.
Thanks!


----------



## assassin10000 (Aug 21, 2020)

HanselPA said:


> Hi there. Which ST-10 do you have? Silver or Gold? Just curiosity since I have it in my AE cart, but not sure if it is worth it the extra $50 for the gold.
> Thanks!



I have the original one. Green.

Personally I'd probably spring for the black gold. If you have something that will drive it well. Message nicehck and they usually give head-fi members a deal. Plus wait 3-4 days and there are coupons for the sale if you use the mobile app.


----------



## HanselPA

assassin10000 said:


> I have the original one. Green.
> 
> Personally I'd probably spring for the black gold. If you have something that will drive it well. Message nicehck and they usually give head-fi members a deal. Plus wait 3-4 days and there are coupons for the sale if you use the mobile app.


Awesome !!! Yes I have a few things to drive the black-gold . Thanks for the heads up !!! 👍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Having more fun with the Mofo's. Even though the Cowon on it's own has enough power to handle to TRIO, I hooked it up to the Mont Blanc, changed the Cardas copper interconnector to a pure silver connector, and my ears are very happy. So much depth and huge sounding coming out of the Cowon. The sony's, though i love the house sound and always have, just don't have enough power to take these to the level they deserve.


----------



## Dsnuts

So apparently the ANEW company here was founded by former LZ engineer. According to most recent review of them.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> So apparently the ANEW company here was founded by former LZ engineer. According to most recent review of them.



Eye catching design ...


----------



## chickenmoon

jwbrent said:


> Eye catching design ...



Looks much like the U1. Hopefully they are not tuned as horribly.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is nicely tuned IEM but is limited due to its bulky marshmallow design and short nozzle. I hope those guys read my review as I was very critical of the shape of the housing. It is a missed opportunity because the sound is actually awesome. Similar type tuning as Ibassos IT04 actually.  But this is a case where the blocky design is not so ergonmic and the short stubby nozzle doesn't help with getting a good fit in the ear. What made matters worse was that the included tips were also short. 




These things with an aftermarket cable and something like Symbio W tips and these sound fantastic but not the most attactive or form fitting in ear design.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 21, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Looks much like the U1. Hopefully they are not tuned as horribly.



Got all good reviews here and all 5 star on Penon. It was the earphone that took down the IT01(not by much though), at the time, still the $100 champ. Now they were tuned horribly. First I heard of that.


----------



## chickenmoon

jant71 said:


> Got all good reviews here and all 5 star on Penon. It was the earphone that took down the IT01(not by much though), at the time, still the $100 champ. Now they were tuned horribly. First I heard of that.



I don't like them at all plus they are not front vented which adds to my dislike. Also I think the push for Penon exclusive brands is a bit too hard, abundant and uncritical in this thread lately which contributed to my posting.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

for those of you who have or are thinking of getting the MOFO Trio, i would recommend not using the JVC Spiral Dot tips. As much as i love those tips on the majority of my earphones, i just don't find them all that synergistic with the Trio. I think @Dsnuts mentioned that in an earlier observation, and if so, i agree with him. they provide a really good seal, but they darken the character of the sound signature, and remove some air in the highs.


----------



## Dsnuts

So new so fresh. ISN D02 out of the box.

So these things have a nicely defined rich tone, a bit airy in presentation. Good detail from treble to bass.  Good balancing. These things remind me of a dynamic version of the H40. These are a deal and a half for what Penon is selling them for right now with the initial purchasers discount. Even at the retail price these are a deal. Gonna take this one through its paces and see where this goes.

Crazy what you can buy for less than a $100 now a days.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

jwbrent said:


> It needs burn-in since it’s digital, so be patient with the sound.


Could you explain what you mean by that?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> Seems  K1, K2, KB1, KC2, BQ3, Spring 1, Spring 2 are all up for grabs, and all seem more expensive than $20 usually, so theoretically you will still win with purchase. Though one might get one of the older models that they may phase out soon.
> 
> 
> EDIT: pulled the trigger. This is gonna be my first BQEYZ IEM. Read good things about them but never had the opportunity to try their stuff.


The graphic and title of the ad suggest there's also a Bluetooth cable as an option (even though the copy says all orders include an IEM) so I'm hesitant to try since I really have no use for those. 

Am I misreading the ad?


----------



## Dcell7

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> The graphic and title of the ad suggest there's also a Bluetooth cable as an option (even though the copy says all orders include an IEM) so I'm hesitant to try since I really have no use for those.
> 
> Am I misreading the ad?



Try messaging the seller and ask if you want to know for sure.


----------



## jwbrent

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Could you explain what you mean by that?



Sure, gear with D/A converters traditionally need more running time to sound its best. I’ve owned several daps including flagships, and every one required burn-in, sometimes for hundreds of hours, to reduce the glaze in the trebles that is often present in brand new players. Some may view this as some form of heresy, often using “brain burn-in” as their way to counter this notion, but my belief is it is the combination of both that will contribute to full enjoyment. Additionally, any capacitors used in the circuit, especially those that are very high quality, require time for the dielectric to stabilize which is called “forming.” On brand new capacitors, signals that pass through are absorbed and then re-released into the signal flow. This uptake and release adds a smearing to the upper frequencies since it impacts phase coherency. In fact, higher quality cables have this same tendency since in a way they model a capacitor, a conductor surrounded by insulation or a dielectric in a more technical sense. Hope that helps.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

jwbrent said:


> Sure, gear with D/A converters traditionally need more running time to sound its best. I’ve owned several daps including flagships, and every one required burn-in, sometimes for hundreds of hours, to reduce the glaze in the trebles that is often present in brand new players. Some may view this as some form of heresy, often using “brain burn-in” as their way to counter this notion, but my belief is it is the combination of both that will contribute to full enjoyment. Additionally, any capacitors used in the circuit, especially those that are very high quality, require time for the dielectric to stabilize which is called “forming.” On brand new capacitors, signals that pass through are absorbed and then re-released into the signal flow. This uptake and release adds a smearing to the upper frequencies since it impacts phase coherency. In fact, higher quality cables have this same tendency since in a way they model a capacitor, a conductor surrounded by insulation or a dielectric in a more technical sense. Hope that helps.


It does, thanks. Not sure I buy it TBH but I appreciate the actual thought process and willingness to share.


----------



## scottsays

Not sure if anyone has posted about this--did not see anything when I casually browsed-
New TRN BA8-

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.singleImageText_6000028906301.0

$ 140 USD for  8 Balanced Armature Driver Earphone--the VX was recently released for $ 70 1 DD 6 BA
Not exactly bargain price that TRN is known for. Will definitely wait for reviews on this before contemplating a possible purchase.




*Newest TRN BA8 16BA Earphone 8 Balanced Armature HIFI Monitor Sport Metal Headset Detachable cable *
*Specification:*
1. Product Name: TRN BA8 8BA Drivers In-Ear Earphone
2. Brand: TRN
3. Model: BA8
4. Earphone type: In-ear
5. Impedance: 20Omega
6. Earphone sensitivity: 100dB/mW
7. Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
8. Interface: 3.5mm Gilded
9. Plug Type: L curved
10.Cable Length: 1.2m+/-3MM
11.Color: Black, Cyan
12.Whether with cable: Yes
13.Earphone interface: 2Pin Interface
14.Whether with mic: Optional
15.Whether can replacement cable: Yes
16.Driver unit: Customised 30095 high frequency*3+29689 midrange* 2+50060 midrange* 2+22955 low frequency*1

*Note: *If you want to order cyan, please leave a message cyan on the order


----------



## jwbrent

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> It does, thanks. Not sure I buy it TBH but I appreciate the actual thought process and willingness to share.



The more experience one gains from listening critically to gear, the more subtlety one is able to hear. Of course, some are quite good at picking out nuance, others not as good. Everybody's hearing acuity is not necessarily the same, it’s a skill like any other. No matter, enjoy what sounds good to you, that’s all that really matters.


----------



## jwbrent

scottsays said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about this--did not see anything when I casually browsed-
> New TRN BA8-
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.singleImageText_6000028906301.0
> ...



Wow, these multi-BA designs from China are getting cheaper and cheaper!


----------



## DynamicEars

scottsays said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about this--did not see anything when I casually browsed-
> New TRN BA8-
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.singleImageText_6000028906301.0
> ...



Yeah @baskingshark mentioned that the other day, i will wait for review, BA5 was great for budget level but recent VX was too shouty (BA5 can be shouty too but maybe not as bad as VX) so ill wait and see since TRN QC also need to be improved


----------



## scottsays (Aug 22, 2020)

https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-d02.html

Oh man! How can I pass this one up!  Had the H40 on today at the gym---- *ISN AUDIO D02 *  for $ 89 plus express shipping--right around $ 100----
The H40 have quickly become my favorites--everything about them are just exactly right--comfortable--the sound is just RIGHT---
I feel pretty comfortable spending $ 100 USD on a product from ISN--I know it will be money well spent---if not a flat out bargain------Thanks for the heads up  Dsnuts ----


----------



## genck

1. The new thing comes along, oh that's that great
2. Thinking about buying that, waiting on "reviews". 
3. Still crap

4. BLON 03 supreme, come at me bro.


----------



## Q Mass

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001313423049.html
> 
> BQEYZ lucky bag!!!!!!! Or rather lucky vending machine.
> 
> I think so far BQEYZ has generally good reviews for their gear, so this might be a win-win situation to take a punt! Seems Spring 1 or Spring 2 is inside the draw too!


Thanks for posting that   
I got a 'ticket', even though I don't need another set of iems,  or really understand what we will be getting. Am I right to guess that it could be any one of the items shown (several of which are unrevealed 'mystery' prizes)?
I must be mad ￼🤣the only result I'd be keeping is the spring 1 or 2. Oh well, I guess it's well past time I popped my classifieds 🍒anyway.


----------



## astermk (Aug 22, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Wow, these multi-BA designs from China are getting cheaper and cheaper!


That's not that cheap for an 8BA IEM, KZ released the AS16 for $125 (IIRC) 2 years ago, the CCA C16 goes for around $80. In hybrids, the CCA CA16 is 1DD and 7BA and is $50 flat on Monday and everyone seems to say it sounds much better than the more expensive TRN VX which seems very sloppily tuned.

Driver count is far from everything, of course. But in terms of pure $ per driver, $140 for 8 balanced armatures is not competitive.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 22, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Wow, these multi-BA designs from China are getting cheaper and cheaper!





DynamicEars said:


> Yeah @baskingshark mentioned that the other day, i will wait for review, BA5 was great for budget level but recent VX was too shouty (BA5 can be shouty too but maybe not as bad as VX) so ill wait and see since TRN QC also need to be improved



Overall, I've no complains about CHIFI as a whole, they generally provide superb price to performance ratio compared to some established Western and Japanese IEM companies. Really saved me a lot in this hobby for sure, sometimes u get turds, but since 2019 I gotta say 80 - 90% of the CHIFI I've used are very good.

The CHIFI multi driver IEMs are definitely getting cheaper yeah, but for some of these budget CHIFI, sometimes they focus too much on the driver count nuclear race rather than good tuning (cough cough KZ, TRN). They have success stories sometimes, but a few of em are releasing sidegrades on an almost weekly basis, and throwing as much stuff on the wall and hoping something finally sticks.

For example TRN's recent "flagship" the TRN VX, a multi driver monstrosity (6BA + 1DD), had quite good technicalities, but the upper mids/treble was downright painful to listen to in the stock form for more than a few minutes. I had to EQ or use micropore mods to safely use it. Most lay consumers would not be interested in using mods to use a "flagship" IEM. Hence, it didn't have the best reviews or sales and is now selling at $60ish USD a few weeks after its launch price of $90ish USD.

The TRN BA8 looks interesting, as it is marketed as the successor to the TRN BA5, which was generally well received except for some complaints of moisture in the nozzle causing intermittent sound cut out. Purportedly this moisture QC issue has been fixed after the initial batches of BA5, and though I haven't heard the BA5, a few of my metalhead friends sing praises about it for the fast bass.

The release price of the BA8 as the above posters said is a bit pricey though, they are competing with the $150ish bracket which has well established big boys. Would wait for reviews first, and also the price should also drop a bit after a few weeks post release, as they generally do (except for rarities like Urbanfun which had a price increase after mega hype).




Q Mass said:


> Thanks for posting that
> I got a 'ticket', even though I don't need another set of iems,  or really understand what we will be getting. Am I right to guess that it could be any one of the items shown (several of which are unrevealed 'mystery' prizes)?
> I must be mad ￼🤣the only result I'd be keeping is the spring 1 or 2. Oh well, I guess it's well past time I popped my classifieds 🍒anyway.





ScrofulousBinturong said:


> The graphic and title of the ad suggest there's also a Bluetooth cable as an option (even though the copy says all orders include an IEM) so I'm hesitant to try since I really have no use for those.
> 
> Am I misreading the ad?









From the above advert, I interpret it as we can get one random IEM inside the vending machine for the $20 u chip in. They say BQEYZ K1, K2, KB1, KC2, BQ3, Spring 1, Spring 2 are available in this draw. Not sure about the BT cable man, but they did say it is a "earphone"?

Other than Spring 1 and 2, the rest of the above BQEYZ IEMs are older models that may be phased out soon, I think all of em are selling at > $20 USD usually, so I think we will still be getting something cheaper than what it is usually. I figured they can be sold off at second hand without much of a loss if it doesn't suit me, and a lot of CHIFI fans have good things to say about BQEYZ IEMs, so I figured why not for 20 bucks, just skip a restaurant meal.
Well except the BT cable thing, I also have no use for it, keeping fingers crossed I wouldn't get the BT thing, that might be difficult to get rid off haha.

But the cynical me thinks they wouldn't put many Spring 1 and 2s inside right? Companies still need to make a little profit at the end of the day.


----------



## JEHL

https://www.amazon.com/Picun-P28S-Bluetooth-Headphones-Indicator/dp/B07R5J83PD

Dual driver... Headphone?


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Picun-P28S-Bluetooth-Headphones-Indicator/dp/B07R5J83PD
> 
> Dual driver... Headphone?



there were weirder things than that


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> there were weirder things than that



Well I still have to ask... How good is the tuning on these?


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Well I still have to ask... How good is the tuning on these?



i haven't heard them myself, unfortunately


----------



## JEHL (Aug 22, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Beats me to be honest. It's more of a. What happened if I took the NiceHCK x49's driver and crossed with a subwoofer and a tweeter (or a supertweeter?) in an attempt to take care of the frequencies that would be otherwise rolled off.
> 
> Subwoofer sounds like a job for a DD. But that's as far as the idea currently goes.
> 
> ...


...Also if Dsnuts were to grab said IEM for a review and adds a cable rolling section... I must go back to the drawing board.

Edit: Ditto for being considered undrivable by the Apple USB-C dongle.

Edit 2: On a more serious note. Apparently there's a thread called Home Made IEMs. Wonder if this is what I'm looking for.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> From the above advert, I interpret it as we can get one random IEM inside the vending machine for the $20 u chip in. They say BQEYZ K1, K2, KB1, KC2, BQ3, Spring 1, Spring 2 are available in this draw. Not sure about the BT cable man, but they did say it is a "earphone"?


Yeah, but this is what makes me wonder:






I'll ask the store to clarify and share what they say!


----------



## finalstan

baskingshark said:


> Overall, I've no complains about CHIFI as a whole, they generally provide superb price to performance ratio compared to some established Western and Japanese IEM companies. Really saved me a lot in this hobby for sure, sometimes u get turds, but since 2019 I gotta say 80 - 90% of the CHIFI I've used are very good.
> 
> The CHIFI multi driver IEMs are definitely getting cheaper yeah, but for some of these budget CHIFI, sometimes they focus too much on the driver count nuclear race rather than good tuning (cough cough KZ, TRN). They have success stories sometimes, but a few of em are releasing sidegrades on an almost weekly basis, and throwing as much stuff on the wall and hoping something finally sticks.
> 
> ...



I noticed the note, which says 'earphones may have special colors'. This makes me think we're getting returned items and/or new but which have been scratched and covered with a fresh lick of paint. Remember someone saying here on a different thread (I think purple BL03 was discussed) that it's what companies do with scratched IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

finalstan said:


> I noticed the note, which says 'earphones may have special colors'. This makes me think we're getting returned items and/or new but which have been scratched and covered with a fresh lick of paint. Remember someone saying here on a different thread (I think purple BL03 was discussed) that it's what companies do with scratched IEMs.



Good point, I didn't think of that. Actually, this reusing of shells may be more common than we think -> Moondrop themselves admitted that their Starfields may have used imperfect KXXS shells: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-385#post-15695568
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-374#post-15672151

It is possible for sure, but I'd still be happy to get a scratched Spring 1 for 20 bucks!


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> Good point, I didn't think of that. Actually, this reusing of shells may be more common than we think -> Moondrop themselves admitted that their Starfields may have used imperfect KXXS shells:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-385#post-15695568
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-374#post-15672151
> 
> It is possible for sure, but I'd still be happy to get a scratched Spring 1 for 20 bucks!


My left BL-03 came with a scratch on the faceplate, deep enough that I can feel it... I think my BL-03 is B-stock, but as long as it doesn't affect the sound, I'm fine with it.


----------



## jant71

Hallelujah! It Is a Miracle!!! The Rose Miracle EST... https://penonaudio.com/rose-miracle-est.html



4EST plus 2 DD per side.  F.R. of  0 to infinity,  I mean 4 - 96,000

"4 parallel electrostatic units are used to achieve a high frequency response close to 100kHz.

The special custom 8mm dynamic unit adopts PEK diaphragm and cooperates with Daikoku alloy coil to show accurate and rich texture in the medium and high frequency.

The special custom 12mm dynamic unit adopts PU diaphragm and cooperates with the Daikoku pure copper coil to bring strong low-frequency dynamic performance."

Would be nicer if the upgrade cable was the stock cable. Certainly doesn't look like much in the unboxing experience and accs. for the price. I like Rose. If I had the extra money I would grab one of these.


----------



## peter123

After having the TRN Vx for a couple of days I honestly feel that it's getting bashed a bit unfairly. Sure the upper frequencies are on the splashy and sibilant side but the bass is fantastic on them imo. Right from the first listening session they got me thinking about the NX7 and today I spent some time comparing the two (and the NX7 Pro as well).

The sort impressions from the comparisons with the original NX7 is that overall tonality is indeed very similar. For me the Vx does actually has a touch *less* tiresome higher frequencies, midrange quality is very similar but more forward on the Vx. When it comes to bass the quality is great on both imo but it hits harder on the Vx. Personally (and so far, I still have only got a few days with the Vx) I'd take the Vx over the NX7. Although none of these two will ever become my favorite IEM's the NX7 was hyped pretty hard when it was first released while the Vx has received the opposite treatment. That's the reason I'd like to share my thoughts, I think often the first impressions of an new item will set preference for many later impressions. 

When it comes to the NX7 Pro I think I'd take it over the Vx because of a bit welcome added warmth in the upper frequencies. Everything else is at least as good on the Vx imo. 

Now I'm looking forward to the NX7  mk III release  

For the record I purchased the Vx myself and it took exactly three months for it to arrive   Enough time for a product that's not top notch in enough aspects to become obsolete these days, that says quite a bit about the speed of progress today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sony MDR-EX800ST review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-mdr-ex800st.15096/reviews#item-review-24176

Grade A

NR 2 biggest soundstage I have heard, LZ A6 beats it but very impressive for a single DD and especially for something that is already 8 years old!


----------



## jwbrent

astermk said:


> That's not that cheap for an 8BA IEM, KZ released the AS16 for $125 (IIRC) 2 years ago, the CCA C16 goes for around $80. In hybrids, the CCA CA16 is 1DD and 7BA and is $50 flat on Monday and everyone seems to say it sounds much better than the more expensive TRN VX which seems very sloppily tuned.
> 
> Driver count is far from everything, of course. But in terms of pure $ per driver, $140 for 8 balanced armatures is not competitive.



I’m new to chi-fi, so my first model was a Moondrop S8 for $700. I thought that was an insanely great deal for an 8ba design. I have since learned I have a lot of catching up to do with you guys. 😁


----------



## DynamicEars

jwbrent said:


> I’m new to chi-fi, so my first model was a Moondrop S8 for $700. I thought that was an insanely great deal for an 8ba design. I have since learned I have a lot of catching up to do with you guys. 😁



Not sure about that, since you are playing big bet with high tier chifis buddy, it will be the other way around rhat we should catching you 😆. Not everyone can have S8 and leave them just like that for EE Odin


----------



## lgcubana

jwbrent said:


> I’m new to chi-fi, so my first model was a Moondrop S8 for $700. I thought that was an insanely great deal for an 8ba design. I have since learned I have a lot of catching up to do with you guys. 😁


If the MoonDrop S8 is going to be your baseline, you'll have to go up the monetary ladder. e.g. Campfire, 64Audio,...


----------



## DynamicEars

lgcubana said:


> If the MoonDrop S8 is going to be your baseline, you'll have to go up the monetary ladder. e.g. Campfire, 64Audio,...



He just bought new Empire Ears Odin


----------



## lgcubana

DynamicEars said:


> He just bought new Empire Ears Odin


Looks like @Dsnuts is going to have some competition for the Baller 2020 title


----------



## Dsnuts

Would love to try out the Odin but too rich for my blood. I have 2 sons one in a large University and the other one about to go into a large University. That means I will be eating pork n beans and ramen for the next 10 years. Unless I decide to sell off all of my good sounding stuff at once just to try one earphone that will never happen. Plus I am at a happy place with what I got. I am more simple than most. No need to reach for the stars. 

Now if I see a good used Odin with a minor dink in the finish for half off then maybe.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Would love to try out the Odin but too rich for my blood. I have 2 sons one in a large University and the other one about to go into a large University. That means I will be eating pork n beans and ramen for the next 10 years. Unless I decide to sell off all of my good sounding stuff at once just to try one earphone that will never happen. Plus I am at a happy place with what I got. I am more simple than most. No need to reach for the stars.
> 
> Now if I see a good used Odin with a minor dink in the finish for half off then maybe.


I think you’re perfectly good with you current collection!    

College tuition... OOOF!


----------



## Dsnuts

OK a bit of weekend reading. All BA sets seems to be more rare now a days and especially ones that are tuned more neutrally. 
My take on the SA3 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-sa3.24570/reviews#item-review-24179


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

peter123 said:


> After having the TRN Vx for a couple of days I honestly feel that it's getting bashed a bit unfairly. Sure the upper frequencies are on the splashy and sibilant side but the bass is fantastic on them imo. Right from the first listening session they got me thinking about the NX7 and today I spent some time comparing the two (and the NX7 Pro as well).
> 
> The sort impressions from the comparisons with the original NX7 is that overall tonality is indeed very similar. For me the Vx does actually has a touch *less* tiresome higher frequencies, midrange quality is very similar but more forward on the Vx. When it comes to bass the quality is great on both imo but it hits harder on the Vx. Personally (and so far, I still have only got a few days with the Vx) I'd take the Vx over the NX7. Although none of these two will ever become my favorite IEM's the NX7 was hyped pretty hard when it was first released while the Vx has received the opposite treatment. That's the reason I'd like to share my thoughts, I think often the first impressions of an new item will set preference for many later impressions.
> 
> ...



my NX7 has no real peak. i'm not sure what your ears picked up or anyone else complaining about peaks, because i've had earphones with real annoying peaks in the treble. maybe you got a crappy early set or??? mine was never and i still own my pair to compare to others. Is there a bit of splash? sure. is it ear piercing? no.


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> my NX7 has no real peak. i'm not sure what your ears picked up or anyone else complaining about peaks, because i've had earphones with real annoying peaks in the treble. maybe you got a crappy early set or??? mine was never and i still own my pair to compare to others. Is there a bit of splash? sure. is it ear piercing? no.



Did I say it's ear piercing?


----------



## davidcotton

Dsnuts said:


> OK a bit of weekend reading. All BA sets seems to be more rare now a days and especially ones that are tuned more neutrally.



Custom Art, Westone and perhaps Earsonic are the only ones that spring to mind right away that still have all ba setups.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2020)

There are way more hybrids out on the market than all BA sets. Even more pure dynamics as well. Earphone I am looking forward to is the SA6 actually. I saw the graph on those. Looks very promising.


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 23, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Not sure about that, since you are playing big bet with high tier chifis buddy, it will be the other way around rhat we should catching you 😆. Not everyone can have S8 and leave them just like that for EE Odin



I traded my S8 about a month ago for the Fearless S8Z, but I actually preferred my S6 Rui, interestingly ... so I gave the Z to my son who loves it. I was a bit unhappy with the build on the Moondrop in that on one side, the 2-pin cable was way looser than the other, still made a connection, but it was one of those things that kind of bugged me about the QC, should have been caught.

I really like finely built product, and beautiful design. The next chi-fi model I bought was an Oxygen in black, really liked the sound a lot, as everyone knows the short nozzle can be an issue for some—including me—so I gave that one to my ex to settle an old debt. She loves it.

Then I watched BGGAR’s video on the 7Hz i99 and I bought that. Build is outstanding, along the lines of the final B series IEMs. I still have this because it replaced my FW01 as by bassy set. I really like this model a lot, so I’ll likely keep this one for a long while.

The next one I bought was the Legacy 9, again, highly influenced by BGGAR’s video. I had another QC issue. The bass was too intense causing my eardrums to hurt. I kept burning it in hoping the bass would settle, but it didn’t. I then started looking at the vents because mine were a little different looking than the Linsoul pictures, and in closely inspecting them, I realized they had used too much glue for the screen, and the vents were blocked. I fixed this by removing the screens, and the bass was better, but the whole experience was a let down. I sold it here on Head-Fi with full disclosure.

BGGAR’s videos have been fun to watch. He’s an interesting guy with his mannerisms, regardless, I own all the same music he plays with the addition of EDM, classical, jazz, ambient, and other more esoteric stuff. I love music, it’s my greatest passion in life, and I earned a nice living working in the audio business. Anyway, I bought the S6 Rui. Love the fit and finish, beautifully built down to the internal wiring management. It sounds great to my ears with this fantastic immediacy in the mids, goosebump time! Since I ordered it with a custom faceplate, this one is a keeper! 😁

I should have warned you all to get some popcorn ...

The next one up was the Luna. I was approached by DUNU to join the Luna tour and compare it to my reference, the A8000. The person I spoke with had read my A8000 review, and he wanted to get my feedback. I joined the tour a couple months ago, and when I got it I really liked it a lot. The build is quite exceptional, in an understated way. The sound is beautiful. In the end, though, I still preferred my A8000 ... it has a level of transparency unmatched by anything I’ve heard before. I found a virtually new Luna set here on hf a month later and I immediately bought it. The Luna and A8000 are keepers.

BGGAR does it again, the Tea was the next one. It’s a step down in build compared to the Rui, but for the price, I’m happy. The sound is really good, but there is this kind of overall glare to the upper frequencies with certain music, especially poorly recorded/produced music. I’m still playing with different tips on this one.

So, a 6 month journey into chi-fi land. Some winners, some not. QC is a concern since 2 of them I had issues with, but I had a good time. I’m not spending money for outside entertainment, just hanging here at my home, so the money I’ve spent hasn’t been too much of a problem, but my wallet is crying out. The Odin will arrive Monday and I expect my world to be rocked, we’ll see ...

Happy to be part of the thread. ✌🙏👍


----------



## Dsnuts

You gotta let us know how the Odin is. I am sure they will be good.


----------



## DynamicEars

jwbrent said:


> I traded my S8 about a month ago for the Fearless S8Z, but I actually preferred my S6 Rui, interestingly ... so I gave the Z to my son who loves it. I was a bit unhappy with the build on the Moondrop in that on one side, the 2-pin cable was way looser than the other, still made a connection, but it was one of those things that kind of bugged me about the QC, should have been caught.
> 
> I really like finely built product, and beautiful design. The next chi-fi model I bought was an Oxygen in black, really liked the sound a lot, as everyone knows the short nozzle can be an issue for some—including me—so I gave that one to my ex to settle an old debt. She loves it.
> 
> ...




I really appreciate a truly honest humble experiences like this. Best regard and cheers, enjoy your chifi journey.
Moondrop is one of the good chifi makers and care about QC actually, maybe you just unlucky with your past S8. While the ThieAudio infamous with their mixed reviews from hyped up and people were having big expectations about them.
Sure we need to aware and gathering info about QC, even great consistency chifi sometimes have QC problems, that is an open secret.
Well enjoy the chifi world and keep us hear your words


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 22, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Would love to try out the Odin but too rich for my blood. I have 2 sons one in a large University and the other one about to go into a large University. That means I will be eating pork n beans and ramen for the next 10 years. Unless I decide to sell off all of my good sounding stuff at once just to try one earphone that will never happen. Plus I am at a happy place with what I got. I am more simple than most. No need to reach for the stars.
> 
> Now if I see a good used Odin with a minor dink in the finish for half off then maybe.



visualize it in your mind, touching it, listening to it, and it will happen.

it amazes me sometimes how hf’ers buy something and decide after an hour or two they don’t like it and immediately sell it. The Luna I bought was this exact situation, and I saved $500 on a virtually new set.

My 18 year old son is in school, so I hear you about tuition. Hope they make you proud!


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> visualize it in your mind, touching it, listening to it, and it will happen.
> 
> it amazes me sometimes how hf’ers buy something and decide after an hour or two they don’t like and immediately sell it. The Luna I bought was this exact situation, and I saved $500 on a virtually new set.
> 
> My 18 year old son is in school, so I hear you about tuition. Hope they make you proud!


Meanwhile in sweden, students literally gets paid to go to school lol. 

I use that money on iems though


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Meanwhile in sweden, students literally gets paid to go to school lol.
> 
> I use that money on iems though



What a life!


----------



## jwbrent

lgcubana said:


> Looks like @Dsnuts is going to have some competition for the Baller 2020 title



Nah, I’m not here to brag or compete, I’m here to share my thoughts, that’s all. I thought before I wrote my large post above if my journey would come across wrong, maybe snobbish or something like that, but I decided to give you some background because I’m so new to this; I look to you guys for direction, and your experience as well. Chi-fi has a lot to offer for such attractive prices, even the under $100 and $50 brackets. I think you just have to do your research about potential QC issues.

Nope, @Dsnuts is the thread creator and firmly set to guide us all on our collective journey into Asian creations, and others, too. ✌️


----------



## IEMusic

jwbrent said:


> Anyway, I bought the S6 Rui. Love the fit and finish, beautifully built down to the internal wiring management. It sounds great to my ears with this fantastic immediacy in the mids, goosebump time! Since I ordered it with a custom faceplate, this one is a keeper! 😁
> 
> Happy to be part of the thread. ✌🙏👍


Fearless has been kind of hit and miss with tuning, but they easily have one of the best reputations in all of Chi-Fi for QC.  The S8 and S6 series have been their gems.



RikudouGoku said:


> Meanwhile in sweden, students literally gets paid to go to school lol.
> 
> I use that money on iems though


Wow, nice.  Here it’s a racket/rip-off, and I’m all for good education.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Wow, nice.  Here it’s a racket/rip-off, and I’m all for good education.


I get around 300 usd per month from my university (excluding summer and christmas breaks).
Fortunately for me I live with my mother, so dont have to pay anything for living lol. 


I guess that might be why my limit for a single iem is around 300 usd too   

Living the luxury life right now


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 22, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> You gotta let us know how the Odin is. I am sure they will be good.



I’ll post some pictures, too. Again, not to show off, just to share.

I’m a practicing Buddhist, and I live my life not wanting to cause any sentient being harm or discomfort for it hurts me even more. Karma 🙏


----------



## IEMusic

jwbrent said:


> I’ll post some pictures, too. Again, not to show off, just to share.
> 
> I’m a practicing Buddhist, and I live my life not wanting to cause any sentient being harm or discomfort for it hurts me even more. Karma 🙏


I for one really enjoy picture posts!  I’m happy for you, and hope the Odin exceeds your expectations.


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 22, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> There are way more hybrids out on the market than all BA sets. Even more pure dynamics as well. Earphone I am looking forward to is the SA6 actually. I saw the graph on those. Looks very promising.



yeah, hybrids and tribrids are what’s hot. I did love the tuning on the S8, a lot, I’m hoping they come out with an S8II with more exacting build, better cable, and a tad more mid bass. Crinacle was right in rating the S8 so highly.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> I traded my S8 about a month ago for the Fearless S8Z, but I actually preferred my S6 Rui, interestingly ... so I gave the Z to my son who loves it. I was a bit unhappy with the build on the Moondrop in that on one side, the 2-pin cable was way looser than the other, still made a connection, but it was one of those things that kind of bugged me about the QC, should have been caught.
> 
> I really like finely built product, and beautiful design. The next chi-fi model I bought was an Oxygen in black, really liked the sound a lot, as everyone knows the short nozzle can be an issue for some—including me—so I gave that one to my ex to settle an old debt. She loves it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this read! Very informative and honest. loved reading it.


----------



## jwbrent

DynamicEars said:


> I really appreciate a truly honest humble experiences like this. Best regard and cheers, enjoy your chifi journey.
> Moondrop is one of the good chifi makers and care about QC actually, maybe you just unlucky with your past S8. While the ThieAudio infamous with their mixed reviews from hyped up and people were having big expectations about them.
> Sure we need to aware and gathering info about QC, even great consistency chifi sometimes have QC problems, that is an open secret.
> Well enjoy the chifi world and keep us hear your words



Thank you for your kind words. Yes, I understood that about Moondrop in my research before I bought the S8, just bad luck, but it was my first chifi IEM, so I’m wary about blind purchasing without lots of research. I really do hope Moondrop improves the S8 in the future, if they do, I’ll be first in line. 🤣


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> I get around 300 usd per month from my university (excluding summer and christmas breaks).
> Fortunately for me I live with my mother, so dont have to pay anything for living lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Do I want a Penon Orb if I had that budget?


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Meanwhile in sweden, students literally gets paid to go to school lol.
> 
> I use that money on iems though



The Nordic countries have a reputation for quality of life spending for its citizens, I’m happy for you. 👍 The US is dog eat dog, we’re taught to be independent/compete with each other causing a hit to social harmony. There are good things though if one is highly self motivated, realizing dreams in business and such ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Do I want a Penon Orb if I had that budget?


Nah go with the lz a6


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Meanwhile in sweden, students literally gets paid to go to school lol.
> 
> I use that money on iems though


...


DynamicEars said:


> What a life!


Oh, it gets better.  Just to legitimize the stereotypical, Swedish, blonde bombshell: this is one of their double trailer, truck drivers


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> Rose Miracle EST... https://penonaudio.com/rose-miracle-est.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Does anybody have experience with this brand tuning?* I'm really tempted to make a blind buy on Penon. It has custom-universal resin shell reminiscent of iBasso AM05(deep seal), which has the best and most isolating fit to my ears in my entire collection(probably the last reason why I still have it.) Also, it's like they've been reading to people complaints about BA mids and went with DD instead!


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Nah go with the lz a6



Increase your budget ceiling for just these IEMs, you will not regret it.....the TRI Starlight. They are absolutely brilliant. The more listen to them the more I love them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Increase your budget ceiling for just these IEMs, you will not regret it.....the TRI Starlight. They are absolutely brilliant. The more listen to them the more I love them.


I wait another year or 2 for EST tribrids to be cheaper and more refined.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> I wait another year or 2 for EST tribrids to be cheaper and more refined.



Cheaper? You are most probably right. Refined? they are now, I assure you.


----------



## jant71

But if they are more refined they will charge more for them.


----------



## IEMusic

Owludio said:


> *Does anybody have experience with this brand tuning?* I'm really tempted to make a blind buy on Penon. It has custom-universal resin shell reminiscent of iBasso AM05(deep seal), which has the best and most isolating fit to my ears in my entire collection(probably the last reason why I still have it.) Also, it's like they've been reading to people complaints about BA mids and went with DD instead!


The driver complement of those IEMs is very intriguing to me as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Cheaper? You are most probably right. Refined? they are now, I assure you.


Well est's are pretty new in iems so that's why I think they can refine it more.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Well est's are pretty new in iems so that's why I think they can refine it more.



I would lend you my set for an hour just for you to hear how good they are, but Sweden is a bit too far, at least that is my excuse.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Well est's are pretty new in iems so that's why I think they can refine it more.


Yep, like all things tech related, products become more advanced and cheaper at a rapid pace.  Sonion, however, still has a monopoly on this tech.  Once other companies start releasing their electret or EST tech, the prices will really start to drop.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Yep, like all things tech related, products become more advanced and cheaper at a rapid pace.  Sonion, however, still has a monopoly on this tech.  Once other companies start releasing their electret or EST tech, the prices will really start to drop.


Yeah, we need a better tuned shuoer tape 2


----------



## Owludio

DynamicEars said:


> Wait and what number IER M9 placed then?


I don't mention ier-M9 in my 1st 5. It's not technically a TOTL. It's a specialty IEM. M9 is for critical listening and it requires very good sources and not at all forgiving to dull or poor mastering.
During COVID lockdown, my M9 was getting a lot of ear-time on my desktop. Otherwise, the fact that it's all BA and well isolating - doesn't help portability. Mo Trio is more portable and to my ears - actually has more accurate treble. There, I said it! But I'm biased. People, who read my posts, may have noticed a "frenemy" relationship between me and BAs. When I have a choice, and tuning doesn't get in the way, DD, Piezo, or EST always wins.


jant71 said:


> But if they are more refined they will charge more for them.


Mo Trio was a surprise to me, refinement wise. They even managed to prevent BA from spoiling lower treble(like in Roland).
I happily join the consensus here, that EST implementation in Trio is @ a TOTL level, and that is in $500 range!


IEMusic said:


> Sonion, however, still has a monopoly on this tech.  Once other companies start releasing their electret or EST tech, the prices will really start to drop.


BGVP Zero using very good EST by TDK. Sadly, it's combined with mediocre DD, and tuning is only descent price-wise. But it's only $80!


RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, we need a better tuned shuoer tape 2


Completely agree there. ABM driver has so much potential. I modded my M3 with some foam inside tips to tame lower treble, and that's all it took to blow me away. I will try that mod on Tape when I have time... Also, since ergonomics wise M3 is what Tape should've been, switching to resin shell would be nice too. Tape skeuomorphic look was gimmicky.


----------



## jwbrent

IEMusic said:


> Yep, like all things tech related, products become more advanced and cheaper at a rapid pace.  Sonion, however, still has a monopoly on this tech.  Once other companies start releasing their electret or EST tech, the prices will really start to drop.



It already has with the Mofasest Trio at $500. That had been the first time I’d seen an est model below $700. By the end of the year, $399 with a DD driver 2-way, maybe even $299. I don’t know the xover frequency on est drivers, but as I now think about it, probably needs a mid.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> It already has with the Mofasest Trio at $500. That had been the first time I’d seen an est model below $700. By the end of the year, $399 with a DD driver 2-way, maybe even $299. I don’t know the xover frequency on est drivers, but as I now think about it, probably needs a mid.


DD + Planar + EST 
Might be the dream combo for me.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> DD + Planar + EST
> Might be the dream combo for me.



you know the drill ... envision wearing your new set as described, happy, and it will happen.


----------



## JEHL

jwbrent said:


> you know the drill ... envision wearing your new set as described, happy, and it will happen.


...Before I wake up.


----------



## genck

JEHL said:


> ...Before I wake up.


Yawn


----------



## Owludio

RikudouGoku said:


> DD + Planar + EST
> Might be the dream combo for me.


IMR is already doing that. It looks like their next budget IEM. Though, the last budget one was 160 Pounds (still under $200)
And their tuning is topnotch. Their metal shell form-factor is not my favorite though.


----------



## lgcubana

Owludio said:


> IMR is already doing that. It looks like their next budget IEM. Though, the last budget one was 160 Pounds (still under $200)
> And their tuning is topnotch. Their metal shell form-factor is not my favorite though.


Before the “loyalty” discount, the PB2 is $1,040 USD, plus shipping


----------



## Owludio

lgcubana said:


> Before the “loyalty” discount, the PB2 is $1,040 USD, plus shipping


I know, I've been in that "Elite Club" since R1 Zenith, which I bought for $200, thus earning loyalty code that later got me Rah, and now - that crazy Frankenstein of an IEM: Semper. 
" The most unique driver combination in the market featuring the IMR 5th generation Aten *beryllium *and *ceramic driver*, 3rd generation *Planar* magnetic and *dual Electrostat* drivers with inbuilt amplifier. "


----------



## Owludio

Forgot to tell, that Semper with loyalty code was $750, just little more than Thie Monarch...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> Before the “loyalty” discount, the PB2 is $1,040 USD, plus shipping



hard pass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Owludio said:


> I don't mention ier-M9 in my 1st 5. It's not technically a TOTL. It's a specialty IEM. M9 is for critical listening and it requires very good sources and not at all forgiving to dull or poor mastering.
> During COVID lockdown, my M9 was getting a lot of ear-time on my desktop. Otherwise, the fact that it's all BA and well isolating - doesn't help portability. Mo Trio is more portable and to my ears - actually has more accurate treble. There, I said it! But I'm biased. People, who read my posts, may have noticed a "frenemy" relationship between me and BAs. When I have a choice, and tuning doesn't get in the way, DD, Piezo, or EST always wins.
> 
> Mo Trio was a surprise to me, refinement wise. They even managed to prevent BA from spoiling lower treble(like in Roland).
> ...



Absolutely, Owlie. I can't agree with you more. the TRIO's timbre and highs are way more natural than it's BA equivalent. More closely resembling DD timbre and treble accuracy.


----------



## JEHL

Wonder if I can expect the KSC75 successor to replace titanium plating with beryllium plating... if that ever comes.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Wonder if I can expect the KSC75 successor to replace titanium plating with beryllium plating... if that ever comes.



no, because Koss is cheap.


----------



## DynamicEars

Owludio said:


> I don't mention ier-M9 in my 1st 5. It's not technically a TOTL. It's a specialty IEM. M9 is for critical listening and it requires very good sources and not at all forgiving to dull or poor mastering.
> During COVID lockdown, my M9 was getting a lot of ear-time on my desktop. Otherwise, the fact that it's all BA and well isolating - doesn't help portability. Mo Trio is more portable and to my ears - actually has more accurate treble. There, I said it! But I'm biased. People, who read my posts, may have noticed a "frenemy" relationship between me and BAs. When I have a choice, and tuning doesn't get in the way, DD, Piezo, or EST always wins.
> 
> Mo Trio was a surprise to me, refinement wise. They even managed to prevent BA from spoiling lower treble(like in Roland).
> ...



So since you got great collection, is the Mofasest Trio considered as 1 of the best? how does it compared to TOTL IEMs?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Yeah, but this is what makes me wonder:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask the store to clarify and share what they say!


If I may quote myself: the store says all options include IEMs. One option just happens to also include a BT cable.


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> Looks like the next big thing in audio cables is going to be graphene cables.
> 
> This is wire, made from a hybrid of silver, copper, and graphene. Judging by the price of just the wire, a finished cable is going to be well over $100.
> 
> ...



Graphene has a resistance of 31 Ohm per meter of 1mm wire thats very bad. Our regular copper has 0.0171 Ohm per meter of 1mm


----------



## IEManiac

Cevisi said:


> Graphene has a resistance of 31 Ohm per meter of 1mm wire thats very bad. Our regular copper has 0.0171 Ohm per meter of 1mm


Don't worry. They'll find a way of marketing it and painting its terrible conductivity as an SQ improvement, and people will lap it up.


----------



## Nimweth

peter123 said:


> After having the TRN Vx for a couple of days I honestly feel that it's getting bashed a bit unfairly. Sure the upper frequencies are on the splashy and sibilant side but the bass is fantastic on them imo. Right from the first listening session they got me thinking about the NX7 and today I spent some time comparing the two (and the NX7 Pro as well).
> 
> The sort impressions from the comparisons with the original NX7 is that overall tonality is indeed very similar. For me the Vx does actually has a touch *less* tiresome higher frequencies, midrange quality is very similar but more forward on the Vx. When it comes to bass the quality is great on both imo but it hits harder on the Vx. Personally (and so far, I still have only got a few days with the Vx) I'd take the Vx over the NX7. Although none of these two will ever become my favorite IEM's the NX7 was hyped pretty hard when it was first released while the Vx has received the opposite treatment. That's the reason I'd like to share my thoughts, I think often the first impressions of an new item will set preference for many later impressions.
> 
> ...


I like the VX. Maybe I'm a secret treble head but I really like the speed and detail of the VX, it's an exciting listen. Fit Starlines and a good SPC cable and you are good to go.


----------



## IEMusic

Nimweth said:


> I like the VX. Maybe I'm a secret treble head but I really like the speed and detail of the VX, it's an exciting listen. Fit Starlines and a good SPC cable and you are good to go.


That’s the wonderful thing about this hobby now, no matter your tastes and preferences, there’s an IEM for you!  Enjoy!


----------



## dharmasteve

jwbrent said:


> I’ll post some pictures, too. Again, not to show off, just to share.
> 
> I’m a practising Buddhist, and I live my life not wanting to cause any sentient being harm or discomfort for it hurts me even more. Karma 🙏


That means a lot to me seeing what you just said. Touched. If you look at my Avatar it is personally taken, during a Buddhist Pilgrimage, at Sravasti, where the Buddha taught most of his Suttas.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

so almost 100 hours into the MOFO TRIO, and i'm loving every minute. They play so well with mp3's, as i've been using my Cowon, which only accepts 128Gb chips only, so i got about 60GB's of FLAC, and the rest is 320kbps mp3's. The TRIO really brings out every nuance even in mp3's, with crystal clear presentation, treble really has opened up, and just top notch sound. these are truly worthy of any praise.


----------



## Owludio

JEHL said:


> This kinda makes me wonder. So it sounds like any good budget (and portable) amp should be enough to drive it and it more or less only has issues with stock audio hardware. Makes me wonder if things like Final E5000, Hifiman HE-4XX, Sennheiser HD-6XX, Tinhifi P1 and so on would be considered easy to drive... if our phones and pc mobos weren't made with what seems to be the bare minimum of a DAC/AMP and just call it a day.


Fiio BTR5($120) drives Trio at 25/60 on Low Gain. The best portable DAC in my collection. Works flawlessly also through USB. BTR3k($70), I believe is a power equivalent of BTR5 @ low gain, perhaps slightly more. All my portable DACs had no problem driving Tin P1, which is the hardest to drive IEM by far, so much so, that I gave up its portable use. Curiously, it's easier to coax some decent sub-bass from it, than from any BA IEM(except ShureSE846 & Audiosense T800). No amount of power will make iBasso AM05 sub-bass to become dynamic, while I can push P1 with Creative E5, SXFI, Cozoy TactC - to produce acceptable bass. Also, our phones 3.5 output is designed to conserve battery life probably. Any LDAC BT AMP sounds more than good enough to not bother with a wired connection anyway. I use portable DACs at home only now, because I failed to hear much difference in a noisy environment on the go, and the wire gets in the way and may lead to braking something. Year ago I had no problem listening to Legend X from Shanling UP2. (don't recommend this one though as its controls are laggy and glitchy, UP4 is much better) Ear-Studio ES100 drives everything as well, and actually the only LDAC portable, usable with P1 due to powerful hardware EQ. Trio works well also from my miniature DAP Sony A105.
To summarize: Trio power requirements are average, - perfect in fact, as I can use it with E5 that's can be hissy with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Something fun for this Sunday. This one is for Slayer fans.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> Something fun for this Sunday. This one is for Slayer fans.



Lobsters are very important. To find out why, listen to Derek and Clive.   

_Clive_: The worst job I ever had was with _Jayne Mansfield_. She's a fantastic ... But I had the terrible job of retrieving _lobsters_ from her bum. _Derek_: ...


----------



## Owludio

DynamicEars said:


> So since you got great collection, is the Mofasest Trio considered as 1 of the best? how does it compared to TOTL IEMs?


I don't have enough experience with TOTLs. M9 has a fatal flaw - BA bass. Trios ESD treble is also preferable to me.
On the desktop setup, from E5 - M9 sounds very realistic and natural, it "dissapears" instead of sounding analytical, but on portable, - I find its treble also to be too dry, especially cymbals and hats. Trio is my portable king for now. 
Commute king: *Noble M3* is better for noisiest commute due to aggressive V and isolating not vented resin shell, as well as a low profile that will fit under the beanie, for winter. Sound-wise at this time, it's behind Trio(as I will keep modding M3). 
Also: Shure se846 with triple flange tips for ultimate isolation.
Home Audiophile kings: *IMR Rah & R2 Red*, Also: Fiio FH3(surprisingly fun), Sony ier-M9(HD-only perfection), Fiio FH7, FD1(yes, $60 IEM is in the rotation too). 
All-rounders(with comfortable non-metal shell and isolation): *#1 Mo Trio*. Also: Roland, iBasso it04, Legacy3, ISN H40, Audiosense T800. These can be used everywhere.
From the past experience: ier-z1r had burned impression in my memory that will stay there forever. It's on the next level. But fit was irreconcilable. LX was really good too: Isolating, comfortable, best BA treble I can remember, but too bassy and dark while attempt to EQ would kill the magic. Had to say goodbye to both. 
I haven't given up on western TOTLs, but for my budget at this time, Chi-fi makes this hobby much more fun now.
Workout IEMs: Guideray GRI+TRN BT20s, Hiby W5 + CCA CA16, KZ ZSX, ZSN pro iBasso it01...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

MOFO's are easy to drive from my Cowon, but not so easy from my Sony A-45, but i bought my Sony because i've had one iteration or another from Sony since 2008, when my ex wife bought me one for Christmas. The Sony DAP house sound is in my DNA now, but they are notoriously power lacking. I have to use an AMP with many of my earphones (though there are some that run off the Sony that play perfectly and clearly on them with good volume). Now I await my Hiby R5, which is in transit via DHL, and should be here by Wednesday. Looking forward to running them out of that DAP. The Cowon, for being such a thin and tiny DAP, handles all my collection with ease, and without an AMP required.


----------



## xanlamin

Owludio said:


> I don't have enough experience with TOTLs. M9 has a fatal flaw - BA bass. Trios ESD treble is also preferable to me.
> On the desktop setup, from E5 - M9 sounds very realistic and natural, it "dissapears" instead of sounding analytical, but on portable, - I find its treble also to be too dry, especially cymbals and hats. Trio is my portable king for now.
> Commute king: *Noble M3* is better for noisiest commute due to aggressive V and isolating not vented resin shell, as well as a low profile that will fit under the beanie, for winter. Sound-wise at this time, it's behind Trio(as I will keep modding M3).
> Also: Shure se846 with triple flange tips for ultimate isolation.
> ...



I'm thinking of picking up the FH3. In what areas would you say that the Trio is better than the FH3?


----------



## feverfive

xanlamin said:


> I'm thinking of picking up the FH3. In what areas would you say that the Trio is better than the FH3?











Spoiler



I'm so sorry...this just had to be done.


----------



## xanlamin

feverfive said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry...this just had to be done.


LOL! I got the message!


----------



## HanselPA (Aug 23, 2020)

Does anyone know if the only upgrade over the BT20S ( no pro ) is the interchangeable hook with the terminals or if they also fix the the ground noice?
A lot of people preferred the old BT20 over the 20S because of that.


----------



## baskingshark

HanselPA said:


> Does anyone know if the only upgrade over the BT20S ( no pro ) is the interchangeable hook with the terminals or if they also fix the the ground noice?
> A lot of people preferred the old BT20 over the 20S because of that.



I asked an Aliexpress seller, they said it was the same TRN BT20S here, just that there is an extra charging case and one pair of detachable swappable module for 2 pin/MMCX. Do note that they are selling only one pair of detachable module (ie MMCX or 2 pin) with the above package, if you wanna buy other modules, they are available separately at about $8 each.

I kind of like the charging case and the option to have swappable modules, but it is quite a bummer they sell other detachable modules separately. The whole purpose of this swappable modular thing is so we can use 2 pin and MMCX IEMs.

If u factor in the $60ish price for the BT20S Pro + $8 for an alternate 2 pin/MMCX module, that takes the price to north of $70 USD. The normal BT20S (non pro) is about $25 during sales. Personally I'm gonna wait for a price drop, as an extra $45 for a charging case and detachable modules is a bit too pricey for me. Plus I had the BT20S and BT20 (non S) before and both had QC issues after a few months of use, so QC is another thing to be wary of.


----------



## Owludio

xanlamin said:


> I'm thinking of picking up the FH3. In what areas would you say that the Trio is better than the FH3?


Ergonomics:
*Trio* has good, above-average isolation. 
Resin shell not collecting condensate.
2pin connector
Not too sensitive, works with any source. (except for complete)
Sound:
Very accurate tuning, monitor worthy.
Can handle fast and busy tracks better.
Not fatiguing, long listening friendly.
Treble is more smooth, accurate, have special EST effortlessness and precision. (for those who care, preference matter)

On the other hand, 
*FH3* has better bass, stronger, and more 3-dimensional. 
Larger soundstage, warmer vocals, overal more fun tuning, not aimed at accuracy, pure fun but may become more fatiguing. 
Both have good, above the price range value.
I've been listening to FH7 today, cable swapping, foam modding, trying to appreciate sheer power and resolution...
But still, cannot help it, FH3 is my favorite Fiio IEM. FD1 is close second. FH7, with all the technicalities, doesn't have "the magic" for me.
I think Fiio went with safer, more likable tuning with FH3. It's not technically superior, just more pleasing. With Legacy3 it's a tossup. Both great. Legacy3 has cringe-worthy driver flex, but it's not metal and isolates better. 
So, Trio - audiophille tunned, FH3 - more fun if you can bear the imperfections. 
*FH3. Contraindications:* OCD, Audiophile snobbism, excessive budget(is there such thing?), noisy source... 
Trio is more than 3 times the price. Diminishing returns are damming here.
_I love Discovery thread for that hype trains run shorter tracks here._ 
Even trying to be objective - is challenging, I like both. Take it for what it's worth. Good luck!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I love it when a earphone matures and settles into it's best self after that 100 hour mark. I had to switch the TRIO from my Cowon to my Sony. yeah i know. i know, but i just miss that damn sound signature. lol i plug the now well burnt in MOFO's into the Sony, and they sound SUPERB! those who talk about burning in being hokey are wrong. They sound completely different from when i initially listened to them on the Sony, and if the changes were brain burn, the switching from DAP to DAP and sound signature to sound signature would affect that. it would slow that brain burn response. So at this point, aside from timbre ever so slightly going to the JVC FW01, the TRIO are kings of my collection. Easily. not just that, but superior to the similarly priced RHA CL2 and the planar drivers. Yep. Kings.


----------



## HanselPA

baskingshark said:


> I asked an Aliexpress seller, they said it was the same TRN BT20S here, just that there is an extra charging case and one pair of detachable swappable module for 2 pin/MMCX. Do note that they are selling only one pair of detachable module (ie MMCX or 2 pin) with the above package, if you wanna buy other modules, they are available separately at about $8 each.
> 
> I kind of like the charging case and the option to have swappable modules, but it is quite a bummer they sell other detachable modules separately. The whole purpose of this swappable modular thing is so we can use 2 pin and MMCX IEMs.
> 
> If u factor in the $60ish price for the BT20S Pro + $8 for an alternate 2 pin/MMCX module, that takes the price to north of $70 USD. The normal BT20S (non pro) is about $25 during sales. Personally I'm gonna wait for a price drop, as an extra $45 for a charging case and detachable modules is a bit too pricey for me. Plus I had the BT20S and BT20 (non S) before and both had QC issues after a few months of use, so QC is another thing to be wary of.


Thank you for the info!!!
 I totally agree with your math. I still have the BT20 ( non S) after almost two years and is working fine, it never had much use, but yes, you are wright about QC.
I know Ibasso has a similar device ( also Fiio, but think is the same as TRN), but it seems hard to find.


----------



## genck

dharmasteve said:


> Lobsters are very important. To find out why, listen to Derek and Clive.
> 
> _Clive_: The worst job I ever had was with _Jayne Mansfield_. She's a fantastic ... But I had the terrible job of retrieving _lobsters_ from her bum. _Derek_: ...


Kill me, that's terribad


----------



## JEHL

Too bad I won't live long enough for ESTs and Planars to catch up to DDs and BAs in affordability.

Edit: And that's assuming that ever happens.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Too bad I won't live long enough for ESTs and Planars to catch up to DDs and BAs in affordability.
> 
> Edit: And that's assuming that ever happens.



you can still get some great sound from DD + BA. I might have the TRIO, but i still love my CCA C12, and that was cheap.


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> you can still get some great sound from DD + BA. I might have the TRIO, but i still love my CCA C12, and that was cheap.


I probably mentioned this not too long ago. The Sonion EST65DA01 goes for like $120-150 a pair. If this is what the Trio uses, it wouldn't surprise me if despite selling for $500, $100 was actual profit at most.


----------



## Wes S

Owludio said:


> Ergonomics:
> *Trio* has good, above-average isolation.
> Resin shell not collecting condensate.
> 2pin connector
> ...


Hi there,

I would love to hear a little more on comparison between L3 and FH3.  I own and love the L3 and don't get any driver flex at all.  I am just wondering if I really need another entry level iem.  If the L3 and FH3 are close, how do the differ and which do you prefer?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## dharmasteve

Just to say the KBEAR Rhyme cable is on sale now at Ali for about £12 (KB store). I have used a 4.4mm, .78mm, 2 pin Rhyme on my Moondrop Starfield for a while. It is a great match, considering the Starfield can sound nice but 'samey'..........the Rhyme definitely lifts it. So I've just ordered the 4.4mm, MMCX too amongst other stuff. Cheap as chips.


----------



## HanselPA

Owludio said:


> I don't have enough experience with TOTLs. M9 has a fatal flaw - BA bass. Trios ESD treble is also preferable to me.
> On the desktop setup, from E5 - M9 sounds very realistic and natural, it "dissapears" instead of sounding analytical, but on portable, - I find its treble also to be too dry, especially cymbals and hats. Trio is my portable king for now.
> Commute king: *Noble M3* is better for noisiest commute due to aggressive V and isolating not vented resin shell, as well as a low profile that will fit under the beanie, for winter. Sound-wise at this time, it's behind Trio(as I will keep modding M3).
> Also: Shure se846 with triple flange tips for ultimate isolation.
> ...


Do you mind doing some comment on the Fiio FH3 vs the T800 ? I love my T800, I haven’t change anything but the cable to a pure copper balanced -even when I have all the knowles dampers and the tool to perform the surgery-, I’m happy with them.
What are the advantages or disadvantages of one over the other? I already like that FH3 is smaller since T800 is on the limit for my ears. 
I was also thinking about ISN H40, but is another big shell and is about $65 over the Fiio.
Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3241663252576805/

Tin hifi P2 releasing soon?


----------



## IEMusic (Aug 24, 2020)

Wes S said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would love to hear a little more on comparison between L3 and FH3.  I own and love the L3 and don't get any driver flex at all.  I am just wondering if I really need another entry level iem.  If the L3 and FH3 are close, how do the differ and which do you prefer?  Thanks for your time.


This is my take on those 2 IEMs.  Both are great.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-legacy-3.930478/post-15817418


----------



## Dsnuts

dharmasteve said:


> Just to say the KBEAR Rhyme cable is on sale now at Ali for about £12 (KB store). I have used a 4.4mm, .78mm, 2 pin Rhyme on my Moondrop Starfield for a while. It is a great match, considering the Starfield can sound nice but 'samey'..........the Rhyme definitely lifts it. So I've just ordered the 4.4mm, MMCX too amongst other stuff. Cheap as chips.




During sales snap up on a few of these cables. These gets my vote for bang for buck of the year. They are much better grade of cable that you would imagine. They are very good IEM cables. So good it is able to expand stage, uptick in definition from bass to treble. For $16 or so during sales. Grab em while they are cheap.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> During sales snap up on a few of these cables. These gets my vote for bang for buck of the year. They are much better grade of cable that you would imagine. They are very good IEM cables. So good it is able to expand stage, uptick in definition from bass to treble. For $16 or so during sales. Grab em while they are cheap.


As cables go, these make a clear difference. For $16, £12, they really are a no brainer. Well made too. We need a 'cables make a difference' movement.


----------



## zenki

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3241663252576805/
> 
> Tin hifi P2 releasing soon?


Wait another month then maybe...


----------



## SleeStack1

Dsnuts said:


> During sales snap up on a few of these cables. These gets my vote for bang for buck of the year. They are much better grade of cable that you would imagine. They are very good IEM cables. So good it is able to expand stage, uptick in definition from bass to treble. For $16 or so during sales. Grab em while they are cheap.


Any opinion on the KBEAR Thorough silver plated cable?  I bought one over the Rhyme mainly because of the color/aesthetic.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SleeStack1 said:


> Any opinion on the KBEAR Thorough silver plated cable?  I bought one over the Rhyme mainly because of the color/aesthetic.


It looks like the NiceHCK C16 cables.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000130561057.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000319405417.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302765180.html


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 24, 2020)

Those are the same cables. They aren't bad but I like the Rhythm cables even more so. Rhythm cable I would equate to cables in the $50-$60 price tier. They are outstanding for the price. Plan on getting me a few sets during sales as well.


----------



## finalstan

Dsnuts said:


> During sales snap up on a few of these cables. These gets my vote for bang for buck of the year. They are much better grade of cable that you would imagine. They are very good IEM cables. So good it is able to expand stage, uptick in definition from bass to treble. For $16 or so during sales. Grab em while they are cheap.



Thanks for making me buy the cable (it does seem like a good deal and I needed a 2-pin 4.4mm). I am grateful. Really.


----------



## PhonoPhi

SleeStack1 said:


> Any opinion on the KBEAR Thorough silver plated cable?  I bought one over the Rhyme mainly because of the color/aesthetic.


I have this cable (did not know it has this fancy name), it is my favourite colour combination, and on of the best 16 core cable made (they are indeed similar to C16- series of NiceHCK cables, the same factory likely).

Personally, I am not able to hear any sonic differences with good cables (impedance below 1/16 of (IEM + source), the cable is just a conductor, but the fit, comfort and physoacoustics matter. If I imagine that it expands the sound stage - it does mightily!

In absence of any measurements on the cable differences, imagination rules! 

The best argument about them cables from a " senior headfier" that I've heard goes like this: "the unbelievers just should be kicked in the groin".
How can one argue with this


----------



## Wes S

IEMusic said:


> This is my take on those 2 IEMs.  Both are great.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-legacy-3.930478/post-15817418


Thanks man!  That is exactly what I wanted to know, and I am just going to stick with my L3. 

Cheers!


----------



## cqtek (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to share with you, the review of some IEMS, which have become my reference under $100. They are the NF Audio NM2, which was already reviewed by @Dsnuts.
My review is a little more enthusiastic than theirs, but I've let myself be carried away by a mix that I like, a very funny profile, an impressive low zone and for their analytical capacity in general.

This is my humble opinion about them.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24401/reviews#item-review-24191

Greetings and I hope you like it.


----------



## Wes S

PhonoPhi said:


> I have this cable (did not know it has this fancy name), it is my favourite colour combination, and on of the best 16 core cable made (they are indeed similar to C16- series of NiceHCK cables, the same factory likely).
> 
> Personally, I am not able to hear any sonic differences with good cables (impedance below 1/16 of (IEM + source), the cable is just a conductor, but the fit, comfort and physoacoustics matter. If I imagine that it expands the sound stage - it does mightily!
> 
> ...


I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.  However, I sure can and love tweaking the sound with different cables.


----------



## Wes S

cqtek said:


> I want to share with you, the review of some IEMS, which have become my reference under $100. They are the NF Audio NM2, which was already reviewed by @Dsnuts.
> My review is a little more enthusiastic than theirs, but I've let myself be carried away by a mix that I like, a very funny profile, an impressive low zone and for their analytical capacity in general.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about them.
> ...


Cool pic!


----------



## Dsnuts

cqtek said:


> I want to share with you, the review of some IEMS, which have become my reference under $100. They are the NF Audio NM2, which was already reviewed by @Dsnuts.
> My review is a little more enthusiastic than theirs, but I've let myself be carried away by a mix that I like, a very funny profile, an impressive low zone and for their analytical capacity in general.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about them.
> ...


Looking forward to these.


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Looking forward to these.


If they follow the path of the NM2, they should be very good. You will tell when you have them.


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know when those will be for sale. But I will most certainly be looking forward to getting a set. Love me the NM2s and this plus model should be even more refined. 
You can look at the NM2+ as a NA1+ as well since the tuning has some similarities. Seems these guys just pump out the best they can do every time.


----------



## IEMusic

I’m really enjoying the NA2.  Just curious, @Dsnuts, how would you say the D02 compares to the NA2?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 24, 2020)

Similar type of sound but D02 is a bit richer in tone  Stage should be similar but D02 could have the edge there since it is semi open. Looks wise no comparison there. D02 looks pro not so toyish looking. I am ok with cutting cost to get the price down to $100 on the NF audio earphones but D02 looks like a custom monitor in comparison. I will do a better comparison maybe tonight. I am at work as I am typing so can't compare now.

Just let my coworker listen to my D02s. He was blown away by them. As I thought he would be. Guy gets to hear all my earphones. He is considering getting a set now. Lol .


----------



## peter123

Wes S said:


> I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.  However, I sure can and love tweaking the sound with different cables.



There's no need for that, we're perfectly happy


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

got those Kb Ear Rhyme cable in 2 pin 4.4mm. cheap.  i have a pair of KB Ear copper cable i use with my C12, and they are wonderfully synergized. worth the cheap as chips value lol


----------



## jwbrent

As promised, Odin, #58/200 ... I’ll have more to post about the sound as I get more time on it.


----------



## feverfive

Forget about Odin...I want to hear about that Kit Kat


----------



## jwbrent

feverfive said:


> Forget about Odin...I want to hear about that Kit Kat



The dealer sent it as a little gift. By the time it arrived here in SoCal, it became Kit Kat syrup from all the heat.


----------



## activatorfly

feverfive said:


> Forget about Odin...I want to hear about that Kit Kat


I'd expect gold-leaf wrapping for that price! haha!


----------



## RikudouGoku

"Just recived those yesterday. Initial impressions are good. Amazing bass speed and detail combined with serious quantity. Mids are nice. Not as amazing as the bass but it's for sure more than good enough to keep up with such monsters bass. The highs are smooth but detailed. Crisp and fast but not airy (soundstage isn't that huge). What amazed me is how they render the texturs of acoustic bass instruments. Not in my top 3 iem but definitely a worthy iem to have for the quality and amount of bass"

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/ifx581/thor_mjolnir_abalone_faceplate_looks_gorgeous/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> "Just recived those yesterday. Initial impressions are good. Amazing bass speed and detail combined with serious quantity. Mids are nice. Not as amazing as the bass but it's for sure more than good enough to keep up with such monsters bass. The highs are smooth but detailed. Crisp and fast but not airy (soundstage isn't that huge). What amazed me is how they render the texturs of acoustic bass instruments. Not in my top 3 iem but definitely a worthy iem to have for the quality and amount of bass"
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/ifx581/thor_mjolnir_abalone_faceplate_looks_gorgeous/



pass. not a bass guy. BGGAR will love them! he's the lover of the detailed bass cannon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> pass. not a bass guy. BGGAR will love them! he's the lover of the detailed bass cannon.


I dont like how they look lol.


----------



## Owludio

HanselPA said:


> Do you mind doing some comment on the Fiio FH3 vs the T800 ? I love my T800, I haven’t change anything but the cable to a pure copper balanced -even when I have all the knowles dampers and the tool to perform the surgery-, I’m happy with them.
> What are the advantages or disadvantages of one over the other? I already like that FH3 is smaller since T800 is on the limit for my ears.
> I was also thinking about ISN H40, but is another big shell and is about $65 over the Fiio.
> Thanks in advance !!!!


@IEMusic just wrote great comparison to L3. In that thread, I also mentioned that while I consider T800 obsolete in that price range, but if you love it, FH3 is too different.
Comparing those two, I wouldn't even know where to begin. Maybe @IEMusic post will give you some idea: 


IEMusic said:


> This is my take on those 2 IEMs. Both are great.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-legacy-3.930478/post-15817418


----------



## boost3d

Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of entry level iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing out on? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.

My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.

Thank you.

@Nimweth also suggested the CVJ CSA.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

boost3d said:


> Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of entry level iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing out on? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.
> 
> My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with the C12. Upgrade the stock cable and tips, and you have some amazing sound for the price. i have no idea why KZ produces stuff that's tuned better under the CCA banner, but the C12 is all about neutrality, exceptional bass speed (better than the MOFO TRIO), and a detail freak.


----------



## SleeStack1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Wes S said:


> I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.  However, I sure can and love tweaking the sound with different cables.





peter123 said:


> There's no need for that, we're perfectly happy





PhonoPhi said:


> I have this cable (did not know it has this fancy name), it is my favourite colour combination, and on of the best 16 core cable made (they are indeed similar to C16- series of NiceHCK cables, the same factory likely).
> 
> Personally, I am not able to hear any sonic differences with good cables (impedance below 1/16 of (IEM + source), the cable is just a conductor, but the fit, comfort and physoacoustics matter. If I imagine that it expands the sound stage - it does mightily!
> 
> ...


I'm also one of those that don't believe much in cable sound differences.  I do appreciate build quality, aesthetics, feel, and functionality so no one need pity me... I can stil get enjoyment out of a nice one....even more so if it costs peanuts.

My ideal cable would be a short balanced one with 2 pin / mmcx replaceable ends.  It would also come with a 2.5 female extension cord with replaceable 3.5/2.5/4.4 tips on the end.

Strangely, 2.5mm extension cables don't exist with a female side (short of ultra cheapy ones).  Replaceable IEM socket tips don't appear to be out their either.

This would be one cable to rule them all.  Use with desktop amp, BT receiver, most IEMs, and most amp sockets.


----------



## JEHL

Wes S said:


> I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.  However, I sure can and love tweaking the sound with different cables.


Considering the hassle that this hobby already is with rolling headgear, rolling tips/cushions, rolling amps, rolling dacs, rolling different productions of the same song (original Death Magnetic vs Guitar Hero version, anyone?) and rolling different compression formats of said song. And that's JUST what comes on top of my head.

Am I supposed to add cable rolling on top of this already massive equation too?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Considering the hassle that this hobby already is with rolling headgear, rolling tips/cushions, rolling amps, rolling dacs, rolling different productions of the same song (original Death Magnetic vs Guitar Hero version, anyone?) and rolling different compression formats of said song. And that's JUST what comes on top of my head.
> 
> Am I supposed to add cable rolling on top of this already massive equation too?


not unless you want, but those rhyme cable are cheap as chips as someone mentioned earlier. no one holds a gun to anyone's head in this hobby.


----------



## Owludio

jwbrent said:


> The dealer sent it as a little gift. By the time it arrived here in SoCal, it became Kit Kat syrup from all the heat.


Bloom Audio? LOL...


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> During sales snap up on a few of these cables. These gets my vote for bang for buck of the year. They are much better grade of cable that you would imagine. They are very good IEM cables. So good it is able to expand stage, uptick in definition from bass to treble. For $16 or so during sales. Grab em while they are cheap.



While rhyme is high quality single copper, is there any equivalent good for its silver plated copper variant? I wanna get one but i need SPC or silver. That rhyme looks very wonderfully made and solid


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> not unless you want, but those rhyme cable are cheap as chips as someone mentioned earlier. no one holds a gun to anyone's head in this hobby.


Do you have that rhyme cable with your mofa trio? Any improvement or degrade from original stock cable?


----------



## rggz

Dsnuts said:


> Looking forward to these.



They will be officially launched on August 26th in China so probably we'll see it really soon. Besides the NM2+, they'll also release a copper cable and a BT cable.





+ pics 



Spoiler


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> not unless you want, but those rhyme cable are cheap as chips as someone mentioned earlier. no one holds a gun to anyone's head in this hobby.


My brother in law already ordered the Tripowin Zonie through his amazon prime... I'll admit it was simply the cheapest 2-pin cable I could find there ($18 after he applied for a coupon with free shipping). And all I'm expecting this cable to do is to not be annoying to wear like the BL-03's stock cable. That and leave the BL-03's air intake fully uncovered.

I wonder if it's good enough to keep for future 2-pin IEMs too.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Do you have that rhyme cable with your mofa trio? Any improvement or degrade from original stock cable?



i just ordered it, so it won't be here for awhile. i've been using a triton audio cardas 2 pin for the TRIO at the moment, which is a great cable. I was using the KB Ear 16core pure copper cable on it, but i just wasn't jazzed with it, so i got the rhyme in balanced 4.4 to see if it makes any different running it from my soon to arrive R5.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> My brother in law already ordered the Tripowin Zonie through his amazon prime... I'll admit it was simply the cheapest 2-pin cable I could find there ($18 after he applied for a coupon with free shipping). And all I'm expecting this cable to do is to not be annoying to wear like the BL-03's stock cable. That and leave the BL-03's air intake fully uncovered.
> 
> I wonder if it's good enough to keep for future 2-pin IEMs too.



my Tripowin C8 4.4mm balanced just arrived today. it's a pretty cable. very well built. i got it to try out with my R5, so i'll get a chance to try the Trio from a balanced source very soon. the KB Ear's won't arrive for weeks.


----------



## courierdriver

JEHL said:


> My brother in law already ordered the Tripowin Zonie through his amazon prime... I'll admit it was simply the cheapest 2-pin cable I could find there ($18 after he applied for a coupon with free shipping). And all I'm expecting this cable to do is to not be annoying to wear like the BL-03's stock cable. That and leave the BL-03's air intake fully uncovered.
> 
> I wonder if it's good enough to keep for future 2-pin IEMs too.


I've got 2 Zonie balanced cables now. One is a QDC 2 pin on my KZ ZS10 PRO and the other one (with MMCX) is on my YBF-ISS014. This is a really well built cable and has great sonics with the aforementioned iems. I highly rec it if you are looking to tighten up the bass in an iem, give better, smoother details in the treble and/or expand the soundstage a bit.


----------



## jwbrent

Owludio said:


> Bloom Audio? LOL...



yep!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> yep!



so what's your initial OOTB reaction? Are they a WOW moment for you, or similar to the Luna's?


----------



## Dsnuts

DynamicEars said:


> While rhyme is high quality single copper, is there any equivalent good for its silver plated copper variant? I wanna get one but i need SPC or silver. That rhyme looks very wonderfully made and solid



They have them 4 core pure silver cables. Excellent for the price. Dont need to spend much for pure silver cables. Both KBEAR and NiceHCK have them cables. I tested out both they they are the exact same cables just different branded. Get one of them Rhythm cables tough. Your gonna be surprised. It has a bit of silver in it as well. 


 Via splitter and using stock cables in single ended out of my Fiio M15. NA2 vs the D02. As you can see what I mean by how they look. That circular vent on top of the D02 does wonders for the excellent dynamic drivers on the D02.

NA2 and the NM2 both have excellent stage. Fairly expansive sound from the NF audio line. D02 has the edge on stage. I am convinced now that the large vent on the D02 opens up that stage.  Sound wise both of these are excellent single dynamics and I am certain for guys that own any of the NF audio line of earphones will be pleased with them that being said. The D02 is tuned a bit like the H40. Punchy mid bass. NA2 is all about the sub bass but the D02 has a more fun mid bass authority but manages to stay very cleanly away from the mid bands. Sound balancing on these phones are all superb. 

I noticed with bassy earphones in general. If your gonna introduce mid bass to the equation this only works if you have an expansive stage and that is exactly what your getting in the D02. It is a fun sounding earphone but it goes several steps further. The mid bands have a richness in tone that seems to be the hallmark of ISN earphones. the NA2 and even the NM2 sound a bit dry in comparison to ISN earphones be it the H40 or these.  The D02 sounds absolutely musical in how it portrays your music and that is again a sound design that ISN seems to tap into.  

These guys seem to know what gives music some soul. Authoritative bass for one but the rich mids and clean extended sparkly treble is the other add that to an expansive stage and you got a formula for a very engaging sounding earphone. D02 is going to be just as popular as the H40 if not more so. Can't believe they can sell these for this price. To me these are clearly better than the D10. Not good enough they end up trying another dynamic but with even a better driver and even better sonics for even cheaper. Lol..


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Wes S said:


> I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.  However, I sure can and love tweaking the sound with different cables.


I always feel bad for people who think they can


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I always feel bad for people who think they can



we can and they do.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> so what's your initial OOTB reaction? Are they a WOW moment for you, or similar to the Luna's?



The Odin has a highly refined sound, there are no edges that distract from enjoyment. Granted, I’ve got some burn-in to do, but I’m stunned on how good it sounds out of the box. The trebles are silky sounding with beautiful texture. It’s a bit overwhelming to take it all in. Many aha moments ...


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> They have them 4 core pure silver cables. Excellent for the price. Dont need to spend much for pure silver cables. Both KBEAR and NiceHCK have them cables. I tested out both they they are the exact same cables just different branded. Get one of them Rhythm cables tough. Your gonna be surprised. It has a bit of silver in it as well.
> 
> Via splitter and using stock cables in single ended out of my Fiio M15. NA2 vs the D02. As you can see what I mean by how they look. That circular vent on top of the D02 does wonders for the excellent dynamic drivers on the D02.
> 
> ...



Do you prefer Rhythm or Rhyme? Brace yourself.......they are the same. Official from KBEAR store. I asked the question. A fine cable for pennies. We are so lucky.


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> Do you prefer Rhythm or Rhyme? Brace yourself.......they are the same. Official from KBEAR store. I asked the question. A fine cable for pennies. We are so lucky.



So in the end is there any rhythm and rhyme (2 cables different variant) or there is only 1 same cable that some write rhyme as rhythm?


----------



## dharmasteve

DynamicEars said:


> So in the end is there any rhythm and rhyme (2 cables different variant) or there is only 1 same cable that some write rhyme as rhythm?


I've been buying the Rhyme cable a while. Clearly a very fine cable. I asked KBEAR where I could buy the Rhythm cable and they said it was the same cable.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 25, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> we can and they do.


Got to love the ignore option.   If they can't hear cable differences, it is not worth my time reading anymore of their post.


----------



## Wes S

Dsnuts said:


> They have them 4 core pure silver cables. Excellent for the price. Dont need to spend much for pure silver cables. Both KBEAR and NiceHCK have them cables. I tested out both they they are the exact same cables just different branded. Get one of them Rhythm cables tough. Your gonna be surprised. It has a bit of silver in it as well.
> 
> Via splitter and using stock cables in single ended out of my Fiio M15. NA2 vs the D02. As you can see what I mean by how they look. That circular vent on top of the D02 does wonders for the excellent dynamic drivers on the D02.
> 
> ...


I love me some bass, and definitely want to check these out!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JEHL

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I always feel bad for people who think they can





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> we can and they do.


Well I'd like someday to see BOTH parties arrange each other to blind test whatever the cables they can bring in on whatever may be the most popular IEMs at a time. See if there's at least one person that can consistently pick the correct cable without ever seeing them or feeling them with a certain agreed success rate.

That's the only thing I can think of as an attempt to unite both parties. And yes, I know this is ALL just wishful thinking from my part since this may be excessive in the end as most cables recommended (well most anyway) are extremely affordable to begin with. I mean I certainly didn't feel like I was paying a limb for the Zonie, nor I don't think anyone has been pissed off at being out $20 or so. But until then I can only assume the community will be... forever divided on cables.

Granted, in the end, the hobby of trying out audio gear is already pretty subjective to begin with, so I just sometimes have to accept the community will be forever divided on more or less... Everything. All I can hope is that everyone respects each other despite the ever lasting disagreement.

If anyone wonders what's my take on the Zonie... My sister has been unable to send it to me yet (mainly due to all the bad weather happening there), but at least I can rest easy knowing she holds it ready to ship when she's able to.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> NA2 and the NM2 both have excellent stage. Fairly expansive sound from the NF audio line. D02 has the edge on stage. I am convinced now that the large vent on the D02 opens up that stage.  Sound wise both of these are excellent single dynamics and I am certain for guys that own any of the NF audio line of earphones will be pleased with them that being said. The D02 is tuned a bit like the H40. Punchy mid bass. NA2 is all about the sub bass but the D02 has a more fun mid bass authority but manages to stay very cleanly away from the mid bands. Sound balancing on these phones are all superb.
> 
> I noticed with bassy earphones in general. If your gonna introduce mid bass to the equation this only works if you have an expansive stage and that is exactly what your getting in the D02. It is a fun sounding earphone but it goes several steps further. The mid bands have a richness in tone that seems to be the hallmark of ISN earphones. the NA2 and even the NM2 sound a bit dry in comparison to ISN earphones be it the H40 or these.  The D02 sounds absolutely musical in how it portrays your music and that is again a sound design that ISN seems to tap into.
> 
> These guys seem to know what gives music some soul. Authoritative bass for one but the rich mids and clean extended sparkly treble is the other add that to an expansive stage and you got a formula for a very engaging sounding earphone. D02 is going to be just as popular as the H40 if not more so. Can't believe they can sell these for this price. To me these are clearly better than the D10. Not good enough they end up trying another dynamic but with even a better driver and even better sonics for even cheaper. Lol..


Thank you!  This is exactly what I wanted to know.  Seems like another big success for ISN.


----------



## BrunoC

Dsnuts,

How the sub-bass on the D02?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Wes S said:


> I always feel bad, for people that can't hear the differences.
> ...


I clearly mentioned in my comment a condition of the impedance difference less than 1/16 between the cable and IEM+source.

You are making a much stronger statement.

Such stronger statemens may necessitate subsequent hiding behind the "ignore button" and/or resorting to statements like "kicking the groin" 

Nowadays, many have measurement rigs that are sensitive to few tenths of a dB (at least in the range of ~100 to 5,000 Hz where sealing and coupler differences are less of an issue).

If any audible difference exists - then it should be measured, as simple as this.

After all, this hobby is based on science and technology, unless someone is listening to things purely in their head


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> I clearly mentioned in my comment a condition of the impedance difference less than 1/16 between the cable and IEM+source.
> 
> You are making a much stronger statement.
> 
> ...



Youooooooo need to show me evidence mein hair
.


----------



## Wes S

BrunoC said:


> Dsnuts,
> 
> How the sub-bass on the D02?


I would like to know this as well.  The D02 are definitely on my radar.


----------



## BubisUK

Cable fight, yeah, need some popcorn  
I personally do not believe in this part of the snake oil part of this hobby, but how ever I do like nice cables, and I buy a new cable for every IEM I buy, but just from the aesthetic part of side. One thing that most people forget, when arguing about cables, despite what "magical" materials the cables are made of, most of them chi-fi cables use the same run of the mill connectors at the ends, so If you tell me that they do not matter and the only thing that matters is the wire in between of them, you can have another spoon of what ever you are drinking. Peace


----------



## chinmie

this whole "can" or "cannot" thing is starting to become tiresome


----------



## Wes S

Let's get back to talking about discovery of cool stuff.


----------



## DynamicEars

Actually cable differences is true.
I have measurement rig similar with crinacle, cable differences isnt measurable but you can feel (or hear them clearly).
Its similar lile in the case of my nitpick, finding a good bass. The quantity amount is clearly visible on my rig, but bloated issue is only hairline different in measurement, but very audible through my ears. Same with bass speed decay, you can tell if one IEM have fast decay while the other have slower decay, or bass smearing issue even the quantity is the same.
For me copper - silver cable isnt about one is darker and one is brighter, but perceived lile that.
Copper cable make overall sounding weighty, but Slower, while silver cable make everything is crispier, to the bass this crispy perceived as tighter bass response, while in treble they make treble crispier so in bright IEM they perceived like your IEM more bright. They dont add or reduce the db scale thats why they are not visible in FR.
Same like eartips also, they definitely make different sounds but not visible in FR, or very subtle because the eartips itself isnt add quantity of some frequencies, but the resonance from eartips inner nozzle holes that make differences, material used in eartips also affecting the decay and absorbs.


----------



## Wes S

For those that have heard the D02 and Na2, which would you prefer for Electronica?  Thanks for your time!


----------



## peter123

Wes S said:


> Got to love the ignore option.   If they can't hear cable differences, it is not worth my time reading anymore of their post.



How tempting it would be to say likewise here  BUT I appreciate a lot of the input from all the contributers on this forum. Kind of makes it more interesting when people have different opinions, I guess I'm just weird that way. 

And for the record I've bought a fair share of aftermarket cables myself for several reasons like I hate memory wires, some looks better with my IEM's and I like to have balanced cables on most of my IEM's.


----------



## finalstan

More interestingly, I would like someone to do a measurement of the same IEM hooked up through a cable and BT e.g. TRN BT20s - has this been done before? I appreciate that it's a little apples and oranges (but is it?), would the differences show in a FR chart?


----------



## DynamicEars (Aug 25, 2020)

finalstan said:


> More interestingly, I would like someone to do a measurement of the same IEM hooked up through a cable and BT e.g. TRN BT20s - has this been done before? I appreciate that it's a little apples and oranges (but is it?), would the differences show in a FR chart?



That came across my mind on other day but totally forget bout that!

But since BT cant be measured properly unless i unpair my bt unit and pair with pc, run swine sweep etc. But i can do from my phone (LGv40) like i measured the TWS, with pink noise the FR result may not very accurate but we still can see the differences between BT20 module and cable. BT20 or BT20s do you prefer? I have both.

From my opinion the BT module sounded similar to copper cable, definitely different from spc or silver cables

I can do the job btw, give me some time

Edit: typo


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2020)

BrunoC said:


> Dsnuts,
> 
> How the sub-bass on the D02?



NF audio phones are more sub bass focussed than mid bass. the D02 has more mid bass but is not sloppy vs sub bass. However @Wes S  I have the NA2, NM2 and the D02. If I was to choose one for EDM you can't go wrong with any of these as they all have good proficient bass but EDM actually taps more into mid bass vs subbass. I would go with the D02 and hurry before they end sales on them. Not to mention it has the wider stage out of the 3 earphones. I have them in my ears as I type. Sounds superb for EDM and rock genres due to the punchy mid bass.

D02 don't have a subbass lift like the other two but testing out some sub bass performance. It isn't weak in the sub bass rumble department. These sound great with subbass tracks. That stages makes a big difference to let that bass shine.

You know the more and more I am hearing the D02. These have outstanding resolution for a dynamic driver. I can tell the quality of the driver being used on these are superb. I am very certain for folks that end up with these will wonder how it is these guys are able to sell these for their price. You will see what I mean.


----------



## BrunoC

Dsnuts said:


> NF audio phones are more sub bass focussed than mid bass. the D02 has more mid bass but is not sloppy vs sub bass. However @Wes S  I have the NA2, NM2 and the D02. If I was to choose one for EDM you can't go wrong with any of these as they all have good proficient bass but EDM actually taps more into mid bass vs subbass. I would go with the D02 and hurry before they end sales on them. Not to mention it has the wider stage out of the 3 earphones. I have them in my ears as I type. Sounds superb for EDM and rock genres due to the punchy mid bass.
> 
> D02 don't have a subbass lift like the other two but testing out some sub bass performance. It isn't weak in the sub bass rumble department. These sound great with subbass tracks. That stages makes a big difference to let that bass shine.
> 
> You know the more and more I am hearing the D02. These have outstanding resolution for a dynamic driver. I can tell the quality of the driver being used on these are superb. I am very certain for folks that end up with these will wonder how it is these guys are able to sell these for their price. You will see what I mean.




You sold me. 
I was almost buying the LZ A6 for like €160, but I went for the D02. I guess I saved €100 after all. 
The LZ A6 can't be that much better, judging for your description of the D02.


----------



## finalstan

DynamicEars said:


> That came across my mind on other day but totally forget bout that!
> 
> But since BT cant be measured properly unless i unpair my bt unit and pair with pc, run swine sweep etc. But i can do from my phone (LGv40) like i measured the TWS, with pink noise the FR result may not very accurate but we still can see the differences between BT20 module and cable. BT20 or BT20s do you prefer? I have both.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is great. I have the s model, but I am not precious. Nobody argues that BT sounds worse than cable so wanted to see how that is reflected on FR chart. The differences may be due to source being different (in this case, DAC inside the BT receiver being different to the one from a cable source), so the results would be confounded by that but I just want to see the scale of the difference, I expect it not being massive to be honest. This could lend itself to the idea that cables indeed could make a difference, which the FR can't show, if the same/very similar is the case for BT.


----------



## Slater (Aug 25, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Well I'd like someday to see BOTH parties arrange each other to blind test whatever the cables they can bring in on whatever may be the most popular IEMs at a time. See if there's at least one person that can consistently pick the correct cable without ever seeing them or feeling them with a certain agreed success rate.
> 
> That's the only thing I can think of as an attempt to unite both parties. And yes, I know this is ALL just wishful thinking from my part since this may be excessive in the end as most cables recommended (well most anyway) are extremely affordable to begin with. I mean I certainly didn't feel like I was paying a limb for the Zonie, nor I don't think anyone has been pissed off at being out $20 or so. But until then I can only assume the community will be... forever divided on cables.
> 
> ...



They did. A very famous event that brought in a group of audiophiles. In blind tests no one could reliably tell the difference between high end audio cables and speaker cable made out of plain old COAT HANGERS. Yes, that’s right - crappy steel coat hangers.

If you Google it, you’ll find the articles.

I’m not saying that some people can’t hear the difference in some cables, but from the evidence I’ve seen a big component is psychological.

Not that there’s anything wrong with that. There’s actually been cases where people were given placebo medication but told it was the real medicine, and they have actually had relief of their medical symptoms as if the placebo was actually the real medicine.

So the human brain is very powerful in many cases.

That’s why I don’t personally have a problem with someone who hears a difference with a cable. If they say they can hear a difference, then who am I to argue?

Of course my statement doesn’t include differences due to cable resistance, which CAN make a big difference in sound. I’m referring to 2 cables that are exactly the same resistance, only one is cryo treated or sprinkled with magic pixie dust, and the other is not.

But again, I’m just 1 person‘s opinion so take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> They did. A very famous event that brought in a group of audiophiles. In blind tests no one could reliably tell the difference between high end audio cables and speaker cable made out of plain old COAT HANGERS. Yes, that’s right - crappy steel coat hangers.
> 
> If you Google it, you’ll find the articles.
> 
> ...


I personally half-believing in cable when i first join this hobby, but now i've careless when I realise that it might just got to do with the resistance/Impedance, not from the material of the cable. So now i mostly buy cables for fashion & just try to avoid bad soldered cable


----------



## sutosuto

Dsnuts said:


> To me these are clearly better than the D10


Just placed an order for D02, hope it is really better than D10.
@Dsnuts do you think the stock cable of D10 will improve the sound of D02?


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question. It is a better quality cable than the one that comes with the D02 so it should. Will test it out tonight when I get a chance. The D02 is not as V shaped a sound signature as the D10. I suppose it will be a matter of taste in sonics but I think the D02 is tuned better and has a better versatile sound vs the D10. Not to mention way cheaper.


----------



## Wes S (Aug 25, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> NF audio phones are more sub bass focussed than mid bass. the D02 has more mid bass but is not sloppy vs sub bass. However @Wes S  I have the NA2, NM2 and the D02. If I was to choose one for EDM you can't go wrong with any of these as they all have good proficient bass but EDM actually taps more into mid bass vs subbass. I would go with the D02 and hurry before they end sales on them. Not to mention it has the wider stage out of the 3 earphones. I have them in my ears as I type. Sounds superb for EDM and rock genres due to the punchy mid bass.
> 
> D02 don't have a subbass lift like the other two but testing out some sub bass performance. It isn't weak in the sub bass rumble department. These sound great with subbass tracks. That stages makes a big difference to let that bass shine.
> 
> You know the more and more I am hearing the D02. These have outstanding resolution for a dynamic driver. I can tell the quality of the driver being used on these are superb. I am very certain for folks that end up with these will wonder how it is these guys are able to sell these for their price. You will see what I mean.


Thanks bro!  Looks like the D02 it is.  You mentioned there is a sale ending on them, so is the $89 on the Penon website not the normal price?


----------



## IEMusic

Wes S said:


> Thanks bro!  Looks like the D02 it is.  You mentioned there is a sale ending on them, so is the $89 on the Penon website not the normal price?


That’s the normal price, but there is a promo for 20% off of that price, until the end of August.


----------



## IEMusic

*This is a new product promotion offer, do not miss the opportunity, the promotion offer is valid until Aug 31 , only ONE chance.

Please use this coupon code when checkout: PA660510 

Here is the purchase link:
https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-d02.html*


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2020)

Jump on it. Penon does this with manufacturers of new items at times to introduce a new product. It is a generous 20% discount. I guarantee you will never see the D02 at that sale price again. Even at the regular price however these are a deal. I would take advantage of savings and just go DHL shipping with that savings. Trust that your gonna get your brand spanking new ISN D02 in a speedy manner from Hong Kong. 

A stern warning for regular post. Due to Covid restrictions, standard mail there is no guarantee your gonna get your item in a reasonable time. Just know people get their stuff eventually.


----------



## HanselPA (Aug 25, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> They have them 4 core pure silver cables. Excellent for the price. Dont need to spend much for pure silver cables. Both KBEAR and NiceHCK have them cables. I tested out both they they are the exact same cables just different branded. Get one of them Rhythm cables tough. Your gonna be surprised. It has a bit of silver in it as well.
> 
> Via splitter and using stock cables in single ended out of my Fiio M15. NA2 vs the D02. As you can see what I mean by how they look. That circular vent on top of the D02 does wonders for the excellent dynamic drivers on the D02.
> 
> ...


Sorry to ask something that was for sure post before. How do you get the discount for the ISN D02 ? It was all the way to the end of august right?


----------



## HanselPA

HanselPA said:


> Sorry to ask something that was for sure post before. How do you get the discount for the ISN D02 ? It was all the way to the end of august right?


Never mind!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Lol. Don't know if IEMusic man could have posted it any bolder. Its all good. Ya jump on that. It is not one of those. Oh it is a good price and cheap enough to buy type of item.

The sound truely kicks much ass. Believe me you all are gonna wonder how it is they are selling these for this price.  Initial orders were sent out yesterday I believe. You guys will see the ISN thread blow up soon because of these. These are gonna catch on fire. Mark my words.


----------



## Dsnuts

So as you all know it was gonna happen. It is now live. 




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Improved NX7 with better BAs and better accessories including a more premium cable. I would also assume more refinements 
I will be getting a set will let you all know how it is.


----------



## HanselPA

Ok, D02 order placed. At the end you pay only $71 for the IEM, you can add $10 bucks for HDL fast shipping or wait couple of weeks and have free shipping.
thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2020)

Gotta admit this tuning looks great. Gotta hand it to NiceHCK. I am glad they keep creating and adding to their NX7. Though I wanted a new shell for maybe a NX8 but hey maybe for next year.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit this tuning looks great. Gotta hand it to NiceHCK. I am glad they keep creating and adding to their NX7. Though I wanted a new shell for maybe a NX8 but hey maybe for next year.



I agree! I'm really looking forward to this one. As I've got the two earlier versions I'll wait for your comparisons before making my final decision. Tbh, after the LZ A6 and now A7 it's hard for me to get exiting over new stuff. I'm not even sure if that's a good or a bad sign  Maybe there's actually a point when enough is enough........ or maybe not lol.


----------



## SciOC

yorosello said:


> I personally half-believing in cable when i first join this hobby, but now i've careless when I realise that it might just got to do with the resistance/Impedance, not from the material of the cable. So now i mostly buy cables for fashion & just try to avoid bad soldered cable


Yeah, I take impedance measurements of my cables because I'm weird.  One of the cables that actually measures really really well on resistance is the FAAEL 4 core copper cable.  However, it is also a poorly constructed, fragile cable.  If I'm not mistaken they measure the best of any cables I own (including their more expensive clones with better terminations).

The wire on these is good, but the connections/connectors and plug are cheap and they obviously cut some corners.  I've broken 3 of them now and I think I've only ever broken two other cables total (one last week while using a chainsaw).

In this case, I think I'd take a slightly worse resistance measurement over the poor durability, but there appears to be a trade-off between technical performance and durability with these cables.  

Outside of a few really bad stock cables I've measured, the measurements on any remotely respectable cable are generally comparable.  Also don't forget the players themselves all have some output impedance that had an additive affect to the cable, so the hiby R6 with 10 ohm output impedance is making a lot more difference than any cable you attach to it that's not total garbage.  

I agree mostly with @Slater.

Cable differences are in the eye of the beholder.  I find many things are important with sound quality, some are major aspects, some are minor.  Cables are pretty minor to me, and I find things like my mood and mental state to be far more important.  But we all have our own opinions and philosophies, so who am I to say my reality is the only objective reality?


----------



## TheVortex

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit this tuning looks great. Gotta hand it to NiceHCK. I am glad they keep creating and adding to their NX7. Though I wanted a new shell for maybe a NX8 but hey maybe for next year.



I bought the first gen when they were first available and I feel I got burnt with that purchase so never bought the never versions.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 25, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit this tuning looks great. Gotta hand it to NiceHCK. I am glad they keep creating and adding to their NX7. Though I wanted a new shell for maybe a NX8 but hey maybe for next year.


Do they have graphs of pro and





TheVortex said:


> I bought the first gen when they were first available and I feel I got burnt with that purchase so never bought the never versions.


The was no (or minimal) difference in drivers for pro vs. the original.

The most convincing change in the MK3 seems to be nice stripes on their shells (otherwise why not to explain what was changed and show the comparative graphs).

I liked my pro quite a bit, though my main grudge with it that DD does most of the job and BAs largely seem to be for the driver count....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm gonna pick it up since i love the original, and i will make these my every day go to mobile earphones. They certainly should sound as good if not better than my C12 or the UE900s.


----------



## JEHL

So I can't use my BL-03 atm due to my ears being currently treated atm, so I borrowed my mother's unnamed, unbranded on ear headphones and the first thing I notice is... Why there's a GIANT hole in the upper mids!?


----------



## BrunoC

All those drivers must be super hard to be properly tuned.
I think a quality single driver looks less spectacular on paper, but can beat all those drivers on coherence and musicality, unless there's some magic tuning...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Dsnuts, are they gonna have a head-fi discount like they've had for the others?


----------



## JEHL (Aug 25, 2020)

BrunoC said:


> All those drivers must be super hard to be properly tuned.
> I think a quality single driver looks less spectacular on paper, but can beat all those drivers on coherence and musicality, unless there's some magic tuning...


Well I always wanted to see a DD subwoofer, full range BA and Piezo supertweeter. Does that sound like a nightmare to tune?

Edit: Now that I think of it, kinda sounds like an idea for a Penon Orb successor, doesn't it. Although I imagine a lot of people here would prefer an EST as the supertweeter.

Never heard both personally so I dunno what's the advantage of EST vs Piezo.

Edit 2: Maybe a piezo could be used to create a poor man's Trio?

Edit 3: I know there's the LZ A6 and NX7 and a certain IEM that must not be named as the piezo tribrid, But I mean more like a single filtered BA for most of the range and then the DD and the Piezo can take care of the missing extension.


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Dsnuts, are they gonna have a head-fi discount like they've had for the others?



Good question. I would message NiceHCK on their store and ask. Never hurts to ask. Mention that your a headfier and see if they will give you a discount. Let us know what they said.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. I would message NiceHCK on their store and ask. Never hurts to ask. Mention that your a headfier and see if they will give you a discount. Let us know what they said.


From the NiceHCK thread: link


lgcubana said:


> I messaged Nicehck: (as they did with the prior releases of the NX7) if you make a request for a discount, they'll adjust the final price on the NX7 MK3, before you pay





lgcubana said:


> *NX7 MK3*
> -$14 USD on the SE. 3.5mm
> -$15 USD off all other terminations


----------



## SciOC

JEHL said:


> Well I always wanted to see a DD subwoofer, full range BA and Piezo supertweeter. Does that sound like a nightmare to tune?
> 
> Edit: Now that I think of it, kinda sounds like an idea for a Penon Orb successor, doesn't it. Although I imagine a lot of people here would prefer an EST as the supertweeter.
> 
> ...


Nah, IMO they have the pro model tuned well.  It sounds nice, the big problem is that there is no Soundstage to speak of.  This looks like the same enclosure so I wouldn't expect much improvement in that regard.

Until they add some real staging to the nx7 it will not be real competitive at it's price TBH.


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> Well I always wanted to see a DD subwoofer, full range BA and Piezo supertweeter. Does that sound like a nightmare to tune?
> 
> Edit: Now that I think of it, kinda sounds like an idea for a Penon Orb successor, doesn't it. Although I imagine a lot of people here would prefer an EST as the supertweeter.



Piezo is used as it is a more natural complement to dynamics than armatures are. I would prefer the sub be dynamic and the full range be a dynamic also and then the Piezo. Not to nipick but the term supertweeter is when there is a tweeter and then a second supertweeter to concentrate on the "high-highs". You have just one tweeter so it is just a tweeter.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the NX7 has sound stage. is it the widest or tallest? no. what it needs to be is more holographic, with just a nudge in width, and a touch holographic, and it'll be fine, and cut the hyperbole.


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Nah, IMO they have the pro model tuned well.  It sounds nice, the big problem is that there is no Soundstage to speak of.  This looks like the same enclosure so I wouldn't expect much improvement in that regard.
> 
> Until they add some real staging to the nx7 it will not be real competitive at it's price TBH.


NX7 Pro MK3
Yeah, I was hoping for a more meaningful tweak, for an MK3. Beyond the aesthetics of new back plates, the only real change appears to be to the BAs Being different.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 25, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Piezo is used as it is a more natural complement to dynamics than armatures are. I would prefer the sub be dynamic and the full range be a dynamic also and then the Piezo. Not to nipick but the term supertweeter is when there is a tweeter and then a second supertweeter to concentrate on the "high-highs". You have just one tweeter so it is just a tweeter.


Does this mean Sony lied to me with the IER-Z1R?

Edit: Probably more of an issue of leaving the 12mm DD and BA roles obscured.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta admit this tuning looks great. Gotta hand it to NiceHCK. I am glad they keep creating and adding to their NX7. Though I wanted a new shell for maybe a NX8 but hey maybe for next year.


First off, let me say that I'm still very happy with my original NX7. Added a set of Newbee foam tips and the 16 core copper Nicehck NX7 PRO cable. Use this setup with my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp and I continue to be impressed with the SQ of this overall pairing. Last night, I compared the NX7 with the YBF-ISS014. If you wanna know the music I used, just check my last post on the "What are you listening to right now" thread. At the end of my listening session and comparison, I preferred the NX7. With the balanced cable and tips I've got on it, it remains my favorite iem for when I'm looking for good details and a decent amount of bass. Compared to my YBF-ISS014, it's got more warmth and sounds less dry; along with better separation and a wider soundstage. Overall, still not as good as my ZS10 PRO or TFZ No.3; but much better than the YBF, imho.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2020)

Who knows maybe they tweaked the sound to be more spacious. I am wondering what the new BAs will bring to the table.  I will be able to compare the pro version with the MK3 when I get the MK3.

I know the NX7 was one of their all time best sellers so I would imagine they paid attention to reviews and feedback from the previous pro model. I can see how they kept that same housing to keep the price lower. If they went with a new housing I bet it would have cost more. It will be interesting to hear what they did with the MK3 regardless.

If they can stuff them drivers in a more spacious all Resin shell, that would have been really interesting. At least they know what works. I give credit to NiceHCK for continuing to improve. We will see.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Who knows maybe they tweaked the sound to be more spacious. I am wondering what the new BAs will bring to the table.  I will be able to compare the pro version with the MK3 when I get the MK3.
> 
> I know the NX7 was one of their all time best sellers so I would imagine they paid attention to reviews and feedback from the previous pro model. I can see how they kept that same housing to keep the price lower. If they went with a new housing I bet it would have cost more. It will be interesting to hear what they did with the MK3 regardless.
> 
> If they can stuff them drivers in a more spacious all Resin shell, that would have been really interesting. At least they know what works. I give credit to NiceHCK for continuing to improve. We will see.


Yup, I agree. I actually like the fact that they have used the same shell in all their upgraded iterations. Comfort wise, it's the best of all the iems I currently own. It sits deep and completely into my ears which let's me listen for hours. I also like the fact that they have taken an already good design and improved upon it, vs. coming up with a complete redesign that isn't even close to the original. Personally, I like the idea of improving/tweaking what you got,  over completely redoing something and calling it a "Plus, Mk??" with an entirely new body. I think if companies wanna go that route, they should just change the model name altogether.


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> Does this mean Sony lied to me with the IER-Z1R?
> 
> Edit: Probably more of an issue of leaving the 12mm DD and BA roles obscured.



Yep, that one was mislabeled some places so both the smaller dynamic and armature have been claimed to be the supertweeter. Should be the 5mm dynamic is the supertweeter with the armature as the tweeter in that set-up. So, no piezo there but the two dynamics but Sony makes thier own armatures and having had a couple of the models I actually think their particular tone is a better match with dynamics than say Knowles would be. They do sound a bit different in the way they are constructed.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Yup, I agree. I actually like the fact that they have used the same shell in all their upgraded iterations. Comfort wise, it's the best of all the iems I currently own. It sits deep and completely into my ears which let's me listen for hours. I also like the fact that they have taken an already good design and improved upon it, vs. coming up with a complete redesign that isn't even close to the original. Personally, I like the idea of improving/tweaking what you got,  over completely redoing something and calling it a "Plus, Mk??" with an entirely new body. I think if companies wanna go that route, they should just change the model name altogether.


i couldn't agree more. those NX7 are so comfortable. and yo make perfect sense with everything else.


----------



## JEHL

jant71 said:


> Yep, that one was mislabeled some places so both the smaller dynamic and armature have been claimed to be the supertweeter. Should be the 5mm dynamic is the supertweeter with the armature as the tweeter in that set-up. So, no piezo there but the two dynamics but Sony makes thier own armatures and having had a couple of the models I actually think their particular tone is a better match with dynamics than say Knowles would be. They do sound a bit different in the way they are constructed.


So if I hypothetically made an IEM where the DD plays 60Hz and under, the BA plays 60Hz-10kHz(not sure if a BA with range this wide exists or if it's affordable tbh), and the Piezo plays 10kHz and over. What are each driver's roles? I guess DD is woofer and Piezo would be tweeter but what would BA's role called?


----------



## docentore

JEHL said:


> So if I hypothetically made an IEM where the DD plays 60Hz and under, the BA plays 60Hz-10kHz(not sure if a BA with range this wide exists or if it's affordable tbh), and the Piezo plays 10kHz and over. What are each driver's roles? I guess DD is woofer and Piezo would be tweeter but what would BA's role called?


Full range.


----------



## astermk

Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
$7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone spotted any really good deals and not just a few $ off, on ali sale?


----------



## BubisUK (Aug 26, 2020)

astermk said:


> Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
> $7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.


I had a silver one, but I did not like it. The cable itself really is good quality, but the wires that go from the cable splitter to the earbuds were too short for my liking


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 26, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone spotted any really good deals and not just a few $ off, on ali sale?



I compiled a list of lowest prices for this sale in this post here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2114#post-15812515

Friends, feel free to add to the list if there are other good deals, or even cheaper prices that what is compiled here, so we can all benefit as a community.

Off hand, I think the really stand out deals I saw was for:
1) TFZ Tequila - $59 USD before coupons, maybe even $53 or so with coupons, more than 1/2 price off as it is usually north of $100 USD. Probably stock clearing time.
2) LZ A6 and LZ A6 Mini are at the cheapest I've seen them at $209 and $49 respectively prior to coupons. Probably cause the LZ A7 is coming soon, so these are being cleared
3) TFZ No. 3 at $83 before coupons
4) Tanchjim Oxygen - $199 before coupons (cheapest I've seen it too, correct me if I'm mistaken)
5) The new flagship Audiosense AQ7 has a substantial early adopter discount if u message the Audiosense on Aliexpress.


----------



## unifutomaki

astermk said:


> Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
> $7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.



Uncomfortable earhooks, cable length too short, and the finish of the silver version looks somewhat plasticky/tacky. Just my 2c.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

astermk said:


> Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
> $7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.



They are decent cables and do the job. Nothing extraordinary but I'm not an expert in cables. I happen to have them for almost a year now and I like them. Agree earhooks are little iffy but they can be easily removed so shouldn't bother you.


----------



## BubisUK

BGVP DMG is ~74$ with coupons. I was thinking about getting it, but was wondering will it sound too similar to CCA CA16 as their graphs look kinda similar


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 26, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> BGVP DMG is ~74$ with coupons. I was thinking about getting it, but was wondering will it sound too similar to CCA CA16 as their graphs look kinda similar



I have the OEM version ie NiceHCK M6, and that was like $60 at the last sale before coupons (think it is sold out now). I don't have the BGVP DMG, but a friend of mine who measured both says they are the same as the NiceHCK M6 internally and externally.

It has 3 tuning filters which are gimmicks, the default tuning is very muddy and boomy in the midbass, with thicker note weight. Technicalities are above average. I am a basshead and even I thought the bass was too over emphasized and it encroached into the mids/treble. I would have rated it 6/10 with the stock filters.
However, if u add a $5 BGVP 3rd party filter, it really tames the midbass and makes the FR more balanced, and it sounds quite "audiophile" in tuning that way. I think it was quite close in tuning and technicalities to my Westone W30 with the 3rd party BGVP filter, and it cost total 1/5 of the Westone W30. Timbre isn't bad, soundstage is quite good, isolation is bad. Very comfortable.

Sorry haven't tried the CCA CA16, but I hope the others can help u, or u can also ask in the CCA/KZ threads.


----------



## astermk

Aight, thanks for the feedback everyone. Any other <$15 cables you would recommend?


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> Who knows maybe they tweaked the sound to be more spacious. *I am wondering what the new BAs will bring to the table*.  I will be able to compare the pro version with the MK3 when I get the MK3.
> 
> I know the NX7 was one of their all time best sellers so I would imagine they paid attention to reviews and feedback from the previous pro model. I can see how they kept that same housing to keep the price lower. If they went with a new housing I bet it would have cost more. It will be interesting to hear what they did with the MK3 regardless.
> 
> If they can stuff them drivers in a more spacious all Resin shell, that would have been really interesting. At least they know what works. I give credit to NiceHCK for continuing to improve. We will see.


NX7 Pro vs NX7 Pro MK3


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> NX7 Pro vs NX7 Pro MK3


Thank you for putting the graphs together nicely!

While they changed the scale - the graphs are very close.

For the tweeter/supertweeter classification - BAs there are tiny (of 30095 size), so they seem to be rather tweeters with DD doing most mids up to  ~1 kHz or so.

As for the soundstage, I was never bothered by NX7 narrow soundstage (almost point like to my ears), the nice resolution for me compensated well for it, and actually made NX7 unique in my collection.

The problem (for me) was an overworked DD in mids that sound limited - it may be hard to judge based on the graphs, but it does not look changed.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 26, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I compiled a list of lowest prices for this sale in this post here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2114#post-15812515
> 
> Friends, feel free to add to the list if there are other good deals, or even cheaper prices that what is compiled here, so we can all benefit as a community.
> 
> ...






You can get the oxygen for 168 usd with all coupons. Although this is with one of the stores that charges 70 usd for dhl express, so I didnt go with this. But if standard free shipping is alright it is a really good price.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I compiled a list of lowest prices for this sale in this post here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2114#post-15812515
> 
> Friends, feel free to add to the list if there are other good deals, or even cheaper prices that what is compiled here, so we can all benefit as a community.
> 
> ...



Not an IEM, but I managed to snag a Hidizs AP60 II for slightly under USD 60 by stacking coupons:


----------



## BubisUK

I purchased QOA Vesper for a little under 52$, got tempted for some reason after porta.fi review


----------



## RikudouGoku

Black KXXS?


----------



## BubisUK

astermk said:


> Aight, thanks for the feedback everyone. Any other <$15 cables you would recommend?


I personally like these cables:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000956278085.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dmZ5txg


----------



## Dsnuts

lgcubana said:


> NX7 Pro vs NX7 Pro MK3



That is a good find between the two. I would assume the MK3 in lowering lower treble would have balanced out the sonics even more so on their new phone. I am hoping the new version will have somehow a better spacious sound but since they are using the same housing I have my doubts about that. One thing for certain. That bass end of the NX7s has to be one of the best in the price range. I am glad they left that alone.


----------



## Slater

astermk said:


> Aight, thanks for the feedback everyone. Any other <$15 cables you would recommend?



Faaeal Hibiscus


----------



## zenki

+1 Faaeal Hibiscus


----------



## Dsnuts

sutosuto said:


> Just placed an order for D02, hope it is really better than D10.
> @Dsnuts do you think the stock cable of D10 will improve the sound of D02?



Got the ISN S4/ Aka cable that came with the D10 on the D02 as I am typing. Sounds great on the D02. Sounds even more spacious using this cable. Good synergy. This being said I don't think people will be disappointed with the stock D02 cable. It is a simple SPC cable but does not limit the sonics on the D02.


----------



## moondowner

Wow now this will be a killer. 

https://twitter.com/shenzhenaudio/status/1298614952735969281?s=20



> NF NM2+ IEM, released with full-metal shell. The frequency response is straighter, the dynamic transient is more accurate, and the soundstage restoration is more realistic. presenting you a more delicate and stable sound-performance, with fuller in Mids and gorgeous in treble!


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> You can get the oxygen for 168 usd with all coupons. Although this is with one of the stores that charges 70 usd for dhl express, so I didnt go with this. But if standard free shipping is alright it is a really good price.



Really great sounding IEM, the Oxygen deserves the accolades it has received.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Really great sounding IEM, the Oxygen deserves the accolades it has received.


Looking forward to it


----------



## chickenmoon

Listening to my 02 right now with its new TRN T2 cable.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Faaeal Hibiscus



Speaking of the Hibiscus, the IEM itself is also now available at the lowest price it's ever been in 6mths:


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Speaking of the Hibiscus, the IEM itself is also now available at the lowest price it's ever been in 6mths:


It is pretty bad I think. Probably better to just buy the cable separately.


----------



## illumidata

RikudouGoku said:


> You can get the oxygen for 168 usd with all coupons. Although this is with one of the stores that charges 70 usd for dhl express, so I didnt go with this. But if standard free shipping is alright it is a really good price.


You’re going to get yours so much quicker than I’m going to get mine!
I’m consoling myself by checking out Tanchjim’s anime. I had no idea they were so kawaii (or vampire obsessed)...I feel like I’ve wandered into unfamiliar marketing territory 


.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> You’re going to get yours so much quicker than I’m going to get mine!
> I’m consoling myself by checking out Tanchjim’s anime. I had no idea they were so kawaii (or vampire obsessed)...I feel like I’ve wandered into unfamiliar marketing territory
> .


sauce?   

Sadly they dont include any waifus in the Oxygen.


----------



## IEMusic

This statement makes me a little concerned that it will be an ultra detailed and bright sounding IEM, with little bass.  Like an even more detailed and resolving NA1.

“NF NM2+ IEM, released with full-metal shell. The frequency response is straighter, the dynamic transient is more accurate, and the soundstage restoration is more realistic. presenting you a more delicate and stable sound-performance, with fuller in Mids and gorgeous in treble!“


----------



## illumidata

RikudouGoku said:


> sauce?
> 
> Sadly they dont include any waifus in the Oxygen.


Their Twitter feed https://mobile.twitter.com/tanchjim_cn
Honestly, I bought these for deeply profound and serious reasons, but a waifu would have been nice


----------



## BubisUK (Aug 26, 2020)

Manufacturer frequency respons of NF NM2+




Link:
https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4542228297681037


----------



## Dsnuts

That Fr looks similar to



Dunu Luna. Looks like with better sub bass. Interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

chickenmoon said:


> Listening to my 02 right now with its new TRN T2 cable.



ISN D02??


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> ISN D02??


Probably meant the Oxygen?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 26, 2020)

Edit - Apologies for the mix-up and re-edits. Probably confused with some other post in Kz thread. But, think EDX is a new IEM and a successor to ED9. Happy to get corrected.


----------



## cqtek (Aug 26, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Manufacturer frequency respons of NF NM2+
> 
> Link:
> https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4542228297681037



Uhmmmmmm 



I prefer a little more emphasis on the bass...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dani157 said:


> Edit - Apologies for the mix-up and re-edits. Probably confused with some other post in Kz thread. But, think EDX is a new IEM and a successor to ED9. Happy to get corrected.



The white version looks like it has ZSN pink cable and the black one has regular copper cable. Super excited by this. Hope it will have tuning nozzles as well


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> ISN D02??



Oxygen, my D02 hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Dsnuts

How you liking the Oxygen?


----------



## chickenmoon

I like them, I have them since a while now, bought them soon after they came out.  They can maybe feel a bit bright on older recording that have less low end than more modern stuff and they also maybe aren't the most lively and immediately engaging of IEMs but other than that mild nitpicking I have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## jant71

Dani157 said:


> The white version looks like it has ZSN pink cable and the black one has regular copper cable. Super excited by this. Hope it will have tuning nozzles as well



Any difference? Pink cable softer or more well behaved or anything or essentially the same?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Any difference? Pink cable softer or more well behaved or anything or essentially the same?



lol i see what you did there.


----------



## Slater (Aug 26, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> The white version looks like it has ZSN pink cable and the black one has regular copper cable. Super excited by this. Hope it will have tuning nozzles as well



I’m more excited about the ZAX, but I’ll likely be picking up both EDX and ZAX.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> I’m more excited about the ZAX, but I’ll likely be picking up both EDX and ZAX.



Hopefully the EDXs aren't tuned as deep v shaped like Z1


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

30 minutes into my Hiby R5, with no EQ, almost zero exploration, and without setting up my balanced cable, just right into the 3.5mm jack and using the TRIO, and this thing soundwise renders my Sony and Cowon pretty obsolete. Actually the flat, no EQ sound is very similar to the Sony, but with a bit more air and not as bassy. The UI is not as smooth and intuitive as the Sony, but has the power to run the Trio and they sound brilliant. Also the 512GB chip works perfectly, so i got almost my entire collection on this one chip. no flipping chips anymore. 

More to come...


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> 30 minutes into my Hiby R5, with no EQ, almost zero exploration, and without setting up my balanced cable, just right into the 3.5mm jack and using the TRIO, and this thing soundwise renders my Sony and Cowon pretty obsolete. Actually the flat, no EQ sound is very similar to the Sony, but with a bit more air and not as bassy. The UI is not as smooth and intuitive as the Sony, but has the power to run the Trio and they sound brilliant. Also the 512GB chip works perfectly, so i got almost my entire collection on this one chip. no flipping chips anymore.
> 
> More to come...



The R5 is an eye opener, it really is. Glad you like it, I’m thrilled, too.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> The R5 is an eye opener, it really is. Glad you like it, I’m thrilled, too.



 It sure is. I got the balanced cable with the Trio and using some of that unique EQ and WOW! I GOT A WOW MOMENT!


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> Well I always wanted to see a DD subwoofer, full range BA and Piezo supertweeter. Does that sound like a nightmare to tune?
> 
> Edit: Now that I think of it, kinda sounds like an idea for a Penon Orb successor, doesn't it. Although I imagine a lot of people here would prefer an EST as the supertweeter.
> 
> ...



BQEYZ Spring 1 and Spring 2 are DD bass + fullrange BA mids + piezo for highs


----------



## DynamicEars

finalstan said:


> More interestingly, I would like someone to do a measurement of the same IEM hooked up through a cable and BT e.g. TRN BT20s - has this been done before? I appreciate that it's a little apples and oranges (but is it?), would the differences show in a FR chart?




as promised, but these run through my phone LG v40 both cable and BT, since i run them from phone, i couldn't use sine sweep method like in my PC, so the FR graph itself may different from more accurate FR with sine sweep, but at least you can see the differences between BT20S and cable. I ran multiple samples to get consistent result on both BT20S and cable. Measured with my rig IEC711 coupler clone through apple dongle, similar with Crin's.




these are my H40, the upper blue lines (there are multiple lines from different samples) are using ISN S8 cable
below lines (red, orange, yellow) are using BT20S





2 result from S8 Cable and BT20S overlapped to see differences.


As you can see, there are differences, but I was expecting the BT20S are warmer than S8 cable, but remember this actually ran through different DAP, 1 from LGV40's and 1 from BT20S's, could be DAP signature differences also.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It sure is. I got the balanced cable with the Trio and using some of that unique EQ and WOW! I GOT A WOW MOMENT!



yeah, I love using MSEB to do subtle tweaks, works great!


----------



## SciOC (Aug 27, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Yup, I agree. I actually like the fact that they have used the same shell in all their upgraded iterations. Comfort wise, it's the best of all the iems I currently own. It sits deep and completely into my ears which let's me listen for hours. I also like the fact that they have taken an already good design and improved upon it, vs. coming up with a complete redesign that isn't even close to the original. Personally, I like the idea of improving/tweaking what you got,  over completely redoing something and calling it a "Plus, Mk??" with an entirely new body. I think if companies wanna go that route, they should just change the model name altogether.


Can't argue with that, but Soundstage is the glaring deficiency for me, so the NX7 needs a new shell/layout....


jwbrent said:


> yeah, I love using MSEB to do subtle tweaks, works great!


It's hard for me to use anything without MSEB after having used it.  It's like fine tuning your view with a microscope.  I have some broad settings I use that seem to instantly snap most pairs into focus for me (or more into focus).  I've got both the original R6 and R6 pro.

Really good stuff.  I might pick up an R5 as a backup.  Word to the wise, hiby hasn't quite figured batteries out....  Buy a power bank for portable use...  I seriously get 15 minutes off the charger of battery life on my R6 pro without a bank slow charging it.  I use it mostly plugged in, and I think that's the problem that's killed the battery....


----------



## kmmbd

One of those things you don't realize you need until you use them. 

Final's mmcx assist tool is so simple yet so genius that it boggles my mind how nobody thought of it before. It's kinda pricey for just a bit of plastic ($7) but I guess that's the price you pay for convenience (and not breaking your mmcx connectors).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 27, 2020)

i've been experimenting with my entire collection and MSEB. some of them only improved them slightly. The IE40 pro, CCA CA16, Moondrop KXXS, and Sennheiser IE800 seemed to jump the most in sound quality. The others still sounded very good, but the changes weren't quite as noticeable, and even with MSEB, the MOFO's are still the best set. Champs. a huge thumbs up to @Dsnuts and @audio123 for pointing the way.


----------



## dharmasteve

kmmbd said:


> One of those things you don't realize you need until you use them.
> 
> Final's mmcx assist tool is so simple yet so genius that it boggles my mind how nobody thought of it before. It's kinda pricey for just a bit of plastic ($7) but I guess that's the price you pay for convenience (and not breaking your mmcx connectors).


Absolutely necessary tool. My iBasso it00 MMCX cable would not part from it's housing, and the body of the IEM, until I got this. Brilliant tool.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> One of those things you don't realize you need until you use them.
> 
> Final's mmcx assist tool is so simple yet so genius that it boggles my mind how nobody thought of it before. It's kinda pricey for just a bit of plastic ($7) but I guess that's the price you pay for convenience (and not breaking your mmcx connectors).



Yes agreed, it is an excellent invention. The original Final Audio patent for this is expensive yeah, but I've seen some local shops sell knock offs that work similarly.

Only thing is it can't work for some MMCX type IEMs that have no gap for the MMCX assist tool to enter - eg Westones. Otherwise, this set is a real life saver.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Wes S said:


> Let's get back to talking about discovery of cool stuff.


Agreed. Seems I started / reignited a war and that wasn't my intention.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

astermk said:


> Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
> $7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.


I have a few and they're great. Very supple and they don't tangle.


----------



## chinmie

kmmbd said:


> One of those things you don't realize you need until you use them.
> 
> Final's mmcx assist tool is so simple yet so genius that it boggles my mind how nobody thought of it before. It's kinda pricey for just a bit of plastic ($7) but I guess that's the price you pay for convenience (and not breaking your mmcx connectors).



obviously the Final mmcx tool will do the job easier, but if we do it often enough, we'll also be proficient with using this


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

jant71 said:


> Any difference? Pink cable softer or more well behaved or anything or essentially the same?



I like that cable. Super comfortable for me


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> I’m more excited about the ZAX, but I’ll likely be picking up both EDX and ZAX.



Oo didn't know about ZAX. This is interesting


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> Can't argue with that, but Soundstage is the glaring deficiency for me, so the NX7 needs a new shell/layout....
> 
> It's hard for me to use anything without MSEB after having used it.  It's like fine tuning your view with a microscope.  I have some broad settings I use that seem to instantly snap most pairs into focus for me (or more into focus).  I've got both the original R6 and R6 pro.
> 
> Really good stuff.  I might pick up an R5 as a backup.  Word to the wise, hiby hasn't quite figured batteries out....  Buy a power bank for portable use...  I seriously get 15 minutes off the charger of battery life on my R6 pro without a bank slow charging it.  I use it mostly plugged in, and I think that's the problem that's killed the battery....


I'm awaiting delivery of an R6 pro - so it's advisable not to use it plugged in?...it never affected my Sony ZX battery - still provides a solid 30 hours!


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> Oo didn't know about ZAX. This is interesting



7 drivers KZ, terminator of the terminator


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 27, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> 7 drivers KZ, terminator of the terminator


ZAX is an 8-driver, a clone of CCA CA16.

Terminator's son. Son of a... ZSX

Working to develop IEM mythology of its own, given the recent talks  

P. S. Edit on CA16 (not C16), oh those names...

P. P. S. ...and ZAX/ZSA edit, thanks @DynamicEars


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> ZSA is an 8-driver, a clone of CCA CA16.
> 
> Terminator's son. Son of a... ZSX
> 
> ...



Right pardon me, its 8 driver KZ.

You did it again btw not ZSA, its ZAX 😬


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> 7 drivers KZ, terminator of the terminator





PhonoPhi said:


> ZSA is an 8-driver, a clone of CCA CA16.
> 
> Terminator's son. Son of a... ZSX
> 
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> Right pardon me, its 8 driver KZ.
> 
> You did it again btw not ZSA, its ZAX 😬



Dang! KZ and its nomenclature system. Even this ZAX then seems like a good punt then. Will wait for them as well


----------



## zentro

let's hope it's doesn't zaxs (i couldn't help myself 😅)


----------



## IEMusic

zentro said:


> let's hope it's doesn't zaxs (i couldn't help myself 😅)


That’s better than the “KZ ZUX”.


----------



## jant71

ZAX...plenty of fun for all ages!!


----------



## omegaorgun

illumidata said:


> You’re going to get yours so much quicker than I’m going to get mine!
> I’m consoling myself by checking out Tanchjim’s anime. I had no idea they were so kawaii (or vampire obsessed)...I feel like I’ve wandered into unfamiliar marketing territory
> .



Where you get that for that price?


----------



## omegaorgun (Aug 27, 2020)

I also love these, similar in construction to TRN VX minus one driver.

https://www.amazon.com/CVJ-Earphone...hild=1&keywords=cvj+csn&qid=1598540150&sr=8-1


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> One of those things you don't realize you need until you use them.
> 
> Final's mmcx assist tool is so simple yet so genius that it boggles my mind how nobody thought of it before. It's kinda pricey for just a bit of plastic ($7) but I guess that's the price you pay for convenience (and not breaking your mmcx connectors).



Last time I tried to order this from Amazon.jp, it seems the listing was removed. I assumed Final discontinued it or something.

I was planning on just making my own tool...


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Oo didn't know about ZAX. This is interesting


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> I'm awaiting delivery of an R6 pro - so it's advisable not to use it plugged in?...it never affected my Sony ZX battery - still provides a solid 30 hours!


Yeah, something isn't right using it plugged in all the time.  Granted I have many many many many hours on the R6 pro, but I basically have to use it plugged into something at this point.  $10 power brick works just fine for mobile use.


----------



## unifutomaki

FireLion said:


> I also love these, similar in construction to TRN VX minus one driver.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CVJ-Earphone...hild=1&keywords=cvj+csn&qid=1598540150&sr=8-1



I'd heard that they offer a somewhat different tuning from the usual ChiFi hybrid V shaped sound. Will probably pick these up for myself down the line.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> Last time I tried to order this from Amazon.jp, it seems the listing was removed. I assumed Final discontinued it or something.
> 
> I was planning on just making my own tool...



*MTMTaudio (Hong Kong) *sell these and lots of accessories and tips. Fast delivery.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> Yeah, something isn't right using it plugged in all the time.  Granted I have many many many many hours on the R6 pro, but I basically have to use it plugged into something at this point.  $10 power brick works just fine for mobile use.


Ok thanks for the advice! - I've probably the same usage from my Sony - think I'll be a bit more careful with the Hiby. I've got a $50 power brick as back up also. How would you describe the R6 pro treble & stage? I'm also looking forward to pairing it with Trio & tweaking the MSEB.


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> Ok thanks for the advice! - I've probably the same usage from my Sony - think I'll be a bit more careful with the Hiby. I've got a $50 power brick as back up also. How would you describe the R6 pro treble & stage? I'm also looking forward to pairing it with Trio & tweaking the MSEB.


Stock tuning with MSEB, plugins and EQ off?  It's  neutral to warmish with good staging.

I have my gripes about the device. Battery, hiby "support", interference issues, but the sound is very very good and MSEB and the plugins make it truly special and competitive with anything out there.  If you're not utilizing MSEB, I would say it's like not using the focus knob on a microscope.  

I have zero interest in an "upgrade" after trying some "upgrades".  Maybe next gen DACs/Thx amps could pursuade me but the likes of the ak4497, or ess9038 players won't be able to dislodge the R6 Pro for me.  

MSEB is magical.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> Stock tuning with MSEB, plugins and EQ off?  It's  neutral to warmish with good staging.
> 
> I have my gripes about the device. Battery, hiby "support", interference issues, but the sound is very very good and MSEB and the plugins make it truly special and competitive with anything out there.  If you're not utilizing MSEB, I would say it's like not using the focus knob on a microscope.
> 
> ...


Sweet!...looking forward to the delivery even more now....cheers!


----------



## Ziggomatic

activatorfly said:


> Sweet!...looking forward to the delivery even more now....cheers!


 You're right to be excited. The sound of the R6 Pro is truly special in my opinion.


----------



## illumidata (Aug 27, 2020)

FireLion said:


> Where you get that for that price?


I got mine from NiceHCK, but it looks like they are out of stock right now...not sure if that’s temporary or not. VS Audio also had them on sale but I can’t find them listed any more, and no one else is discounting as deeply. 

Edit: fwiw the Kxxs uses whats almost certainly the same a similar driver and has almost identical (like 99% similar) tuning.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> I got mine from NiceHCK, but it looks like they are out of stock right now...not sure if that’s temporary or not. VS Audio also had them on sale but I can’t find them listed any more, and no one else is discounting as deeply.


Sounds like a lot of people couldnt resist the low price on them


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

illumidata said:


> I got mine from NiceHCK, but it looks like they are out of stock right now...not sure if that’s temporary or not. VS Audio also had them on sale but I can’t find them listed any more, and no one else is discounting as deeply.
> 
> Edit: fwiw the Kxxs uses what's almost certainly the same driver and has almost identical (like 99% similar) tuning.



KXXS is decent. Not my favorite earphone. Thinnish midrange  and treble too polite, but otherwise a well built and musical earphone with wide soundstage, but too dark for my tastes, though MSEB did help it out a bit. I was able to coax out as good a performance out of my CCA CA16's, which of all my collection minus the Sennheiser IE800, benefited the most from MSEB. it's like a brand new tuned winner.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> I got mine from NiceHCK, but it looks like they are out of stock right now...not sure if that’s temporary or not. VS Audio also had them on sale but I can’t find them listed any more, and no one else is discounting as deeply.
> 
> Edit: fwiw the Kxxs uses what's almost certainly the same driver and has almost identical (like 99% similar) tuning.


I certainly hope the oxygen is better as I dont think the KXXS competes anymore...

Do hope this is a case where hearing it is more accurate than the graph, but they do look extremely similar.


----------



## illumidata

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> KXXS is decent. Not my favorite earphone. Thinnish midrange  and treble too polite, but otherwise a well built and musical earphone with wide soundstage, but too dark for my tastes, though MSEB did help it out a bit. I was able to coax out as good a performance out of my CCA CA16's, which of all my collection minus the Sennheiser IE800, benefited the most from MSEB. it's like a brand new tuned winner.





RikudouGoku said:


> I certainly hope the oxygen is better as I dont think the KXXS competes anymore...
> 
> Do hope this is a case where hearing it is more accurate than the graph, but they do look extremely similar.



I re-edited my post, it’s not the same driver, they just have the same impedance and sensitivity. Apologies.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> I re-edited my post, it’s not the same driver, they just have the same impedance and sensitivity. Apologies.


The graph are similar though:





But doesnt the blon 03 use a similar driver to the oxygen? both CNT? and also tuned by the same person?


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> But doesnt the blon 03 use a similar driver to the oxygen? both CNT? and also tuned by the same person?


And yet most opinions on the technicalities of the Oxygen vs BL03 are that there is a HUGE discrepancy on capability.  This of course is appropriate given the huge price difference.


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> And yet most opinions on the technicalities of the Oxygen vs BL03 are that there is a HUGE discrepancy on capability.  This of course is appropriate given the huge price difference.



Agreed. If it was as easy as copying the tuning via FR graphs, there would be no need for TOTL gear because TRN and KZ would just do it with $20 earphones full of Bellsing drivers.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Agreed. If it was as easy as copying the tuning via FR graphs, there would be no need for TOTL gear because TRN and KZ would just do it with $20 earphones full of Bellsing drivers.



Aren't KZ/CCA pretty close already with ZSX and CA16, for instance, and the upcoming ones - terminators of terminators?


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> Aren't KZ/CCA pretty close already with ZSX and CA16, for instance, and the upcoming ones - terminators of terminators?



We’ll have to see once I get the terminator terminator!


----------



## jant71

My view is what is taking them so long. They have had a bunch o' models so far. Thought they would be closer to that "pretty close" than they are. We'll see how this ZAX is. Don't need TOTL but can at least compete with the likes of FH3, L3, NA1, H40, DH3 and that kinda stuff  Let's see that...




... leapfrog in performance for real this time.


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> My view is what is taking them so long. They have had a bunch o' models so far. Thought they would be closer to that "pretty close" than they are. We'll see how this ZAX is. Don't need TOTL but can at least compete with the likes of FH3, L3, NA1, H40, DH3 and that kinda stuff  Let's see that...
> 
> ... leapfrog in performance for real this time.



Bad tuning --> model A ---> model B ---> model C ---> model D ---> model E --->model F ----> go on  ----> TOTL tuning   = $$$$$ earning

Bad tuning --> model A ---> model B ----> TOTL tuning = $$ earning


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the EST's on the MOFO trio really deliver a natural treble. I think it's one of it's strong suits. not quite dynamic treble, but not really too far off. very close. very nice timbre vs the BA driven highs of most of my earphones.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 27, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Bad tuning --> model A ---> model B ---> model C ---> model D ---> model E --->model F ----> go on  ----> TOTL tuning   = $$$$$ earning
> 
> Bad tuning --> model A ---> model B ----> TOTL tuning = $$ earning


So I guess I should hold on to the BLON BL-03 till the day it dies for good... or until model Ω comes.

Edit: Where's the Still Waiting image when I need it.


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> So I guess I should hold on to the BLON BL-03 till the day it dies for good... or until model Ω comes.
> 
> Edit: Where's the Still Waiting image when I need it.



lot of chifi is doing that, but not as many as KZ and CCA, KZ is infamous for giving us a new model just in 3 months (or less?) for just slight improvement. 1 year 1 model is still tolerablea although already can be put in "milking" category


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm so glad i did not sell my Moondrop Crescents. Not only are they discontinued, but MSEB just elevated them from a real good single dynamic to close to the KXXS with similar bass and treble response, and just a tad short on stage, but what a crazy performing cheapo.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'm so glad i did not sell my Moondrop Crescents. Not only are they discontinued, but MSEB just elevated them from a real good single dynamic to close to the KXXS with similar bass and treble response, and just a tad short on stage, but what a crazy performing cheapo.



wait you keep saying MSEB, i didn't get it sorry, what did i miss?


----------



## rggz

DynamicEars said:


> wait you keep saying MSEB, i didn't get it sorry, what did i miss?



Basically it's the HiBy's DSP. You can try it if you install HiBy Music on android.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> wait you keep saying MSEB, i didn't get it sorry, what did i miss?



it's a very intuitive and accurate EQ, but it more or less allows you to retune you earphones or headphones, and it's unique and awesomesauce.


----------



## JEHL

I remember Zeos showcasing an app on the E1DA PowerDAC that shows the graph signal that the PowerDAC is feeding to the jack, FR measurement style. Is MSEB anything like this?

Apparently it's called Parametric EQ on the PowerDAC.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I was able to spend a few hours with each one of my earphones in my collection. The Hiby R5 provided a third, fourth, or fifth look at most of these, and made me reevaluate several. The Sennheiser CX300II, which i recently re-purchased after about 8 years, slipped down the list. They did not take well to Hiby's MSEB system, while the Moondrop Crescents, CCA CA16, and SoundMAGIC E80's really upped the sound game and made me smile with how well all three adapted to the re-tuning. The all BA phones sounded good without the EQ, especially the bass. The bass didn't respond as well. The C12 didn't improve too much. Neither did the FW01 (but enough to almost leap past the Trio), but the Sennheiser IE800 was the Sennphone that actually improved the most with MSEB EQ. The biggest winner were the phones grouped above. Now back to more music and thoughts of my next move? A great on the go phone with excellent sound and fit, for road and gym? Yep. That's next.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> I remember Zeos showcasing an app on the E1DA PowerDAC that shows the graph signal that the PowerDAC is feeding to the jack, FR measurement style. Is MSEB anything like this?
> 
> Apparently it's called Parametric EQ on the PowerDAC.



nope. maybe someone can explain it bettr, but not a parametric EQ. It's more intuitive, specialized, and gives you the ability to thicken the notes. the sound, provide air, move the mids forward in V shaped iems, or move them back in mid forward iem's, and bring bass forward in thumpy, taut, punchy, or pull it back in bass heavy phones. it's been so much fun experimenting with my different phones.


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 28, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I remember Zeos showcasing an app on the E1DA PowerDAC that shows the graph signal that the PowerDAC is feeding to the jack, FR measurement style. Is MSEB anything like this?
> 
> Apparently it's called Parametric EQ on the PowerDAC.



PEQ is different to DSP effects like MSEB or Cowon's JetEffects. Unlike regular PEQ that mostly alters the FR, these DSPs can also alter attack/decay and such by making changes in time domain via time-domain filters. The effect can be very drastic as well. Cowon's JetEffects for example can turn a bright IEM into mellow and relaxing and vice-versa. Definitely something I'd recommend checking out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> PEQ is different to DSP effects like MSEB or Cowon's JetEffects. Unlike regular PEQ that mostly alters the FR, these DSPs can also alter attack/decay and such by making changes in time domain via time-domain filters. The effect can be very drastic as well. Cowon's JetEffects for example can turn a bright IEM into mellow and relaxing and vice-versa. Definitely something I'd recommend checking out.



Amen brotha!!!!


----------



## JEHL (Aug 28, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> PEQ is different to DSP effects like MSEB or Cowon's JetEffects. Unlike regular PEQ that mostly alters the FR, these DSPs can also alter attack/decay and such by making changes in time domain via time-domain filters. The effect can be very drastic as well. Cowon's JetEffects for example can turn a bright IEM into mellow and relaxing and vice-versa. Definitely something I'd recommend checking out.


Does this mean you can in theory make an EST sound like a DD? If probably not viceversa due to physics.

Edit: I assume this means ADSR timings aren't hardcoded on the driver and can altered by the signal fed to it.

Edit 2: Can this simulate different amounts of THD as well?


----------



## omegaorgun

unifutomaki said:


> I'd heard that they offer a somewhat different tuning from the usual ChiFi hybrid V shaped sound. Will probably pick these up for myself down the line.



Yea just mild bump in the bass with a little top end sparkle. It's a clean, lean signature. I'm using spiral dots with mine.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> PEQ is different to DSP effects like MSEB or Cowon's JetEffects. Unlike regular PEQ that mostly alters the FR, these DSPs can also alter attack/decay and such by making changes in time domain via time-domain filters. The effect can be very drastic as well. Cowon's JetEffects for example can turn a bright IEM into mellow and relaxing and vice-versa. Definitely something I'd recommend checking out.



Is this the one?

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jetaudio-mp3-music-player/id894888135


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> There's a new metal shell DD set on Aliexpress, on multiple shops now, called the HZSound Heart Mirror.
> $49 USD.
> 
> A KPE/kanas pro clone?









Looks like BGGAR has a graph for this HZSound Heart Mirror. They trying to pull a Moondrop SSR type tuning?


----------



## MrDelicious

baskingshark said:


> Looks like BGGAR has a graph for this HZSound Heart Mirror. They trying to pull a Moondrop SSR type tuning?


Looks like there's a dip where the SSR has a peak.


----------



## kmmbd

JEHL said:


> Does this mean you can in theory make an EST sound like a DD? If probably not viceversa due to physics.
> 
> Edit: I assume this means ADSR timings aren't hardcoded on the driver and can altered by the signal fed to it.
> 
> Edit 2: Can this simulate different amounts of THD as well?



Not really, it's not possible to get EST like response from a DD. The very method of air movement is different in these. The impulse response/THD values are inherent to the driver in question (THD is also added by the source/amp). You can't make a slow driver fast. However, if the driver is capable enough, you can do certain _tweaks_ without going overboard.

Re: ADSR/PRaT - I don't really get these terms. I think these were mostly coined by hi-fi stereo setup guys and it doesn't seem like any measurable parameter to me. You can shorten the decay somewhat by changing filters for example but it won't be a day and night difference. A regular PET driver will still feel slower compared to, say, a pure Beryllium driver. 



Slater said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jetaudio-mp3-music-player/id894888135



This app only has a few effects (XBass is great for bass-lite IEMs). For the full experience, check out one of Cowon's DAPs. It's exclusive to those and frankly one of the few reasons why (along with the super clean output) anyone should get them as the UI is archaic. 
http://www.cowonglobal.com/product_wide/PLENUEV/product_page_1.php


----------



## Ziggomatic (Aug 28, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Now back to more music and thoughts of my next move? A great on the go phone with excellent sound and fit, for road and gym? Yep. That's next.



If you want to take a flyer on a fairly unknown gem, try this one:



This review is spot on, in my opinion. The "Bass Enhanced" version is the one I have, and the fit and sound are excellent, especially for the price.


----------



## IEMusic

Ziggomatic said:


> If you want to take a flyer on a fairly unknown gem, try this one:
> This review is spot on, in my opinion. The "Bass Enhanced" version is the one I have, and the fit and sound are excellent, especially for the price.


NS Audio vs NF Audio, a bit confusing.  The wood faceplates are really beautiful.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


>


For $60, they are right at the limit of blind buy. Will have them for 11.11 buy list. Should be around $45-$50 if they are successful if not then even more cheaper. I have skipped all KZ and CCA hybrids since C10. Very much looking forward to your impressions


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dani157 said:


> For $60, they are right at the limit of blind buy. Will have them for 11.11 buy list. Should be around $45-$50 if they are successful if not then even more cheaper. I have skipped all KZ and CCA hybrids since C10. Very much looking forward to your impressions



i doubt they'll be successful, unless you think the "terminator" was succesful? CCA has some excellent models, with obviously an independent tuning and marketing philosophy from KZ, though they are owned by KZ. KZ has yet to produce a model of earphone that i've truly enjoyed. i've "liked' a couple, but truly enjoyed enough to keep? nope. not a one. This one will probably go the way of all the rest?


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3263071177102679/

"What do you plan to do during the weekends?" + showing a picture on the P1 and hashtagging planar = P2 release coming????


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 29, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i doubt they'll be successful, unless you think the "terminator" was succesful? CCA has some excellent models, with obviously an independent tuning and marketing philosophy from KZ, though they are owned by KZ. KZ has yet to produce a model of earphone that i've truly enjoyed. i've "liked' a couple, but truly enjoyed enough to keep? nope. not a one. This one will probably go the way of all the rest?


I agree. After C10, I was barely excited by any of KZ/CCA hybrids. Same drivers and same tuning along with marginal upgrades kept me away from them. Terminators were interesting but when impressions of them being similar to ZSN and ZSN Pro came out, I was no longer interested in them. Although I find CCA more suitable to my tastes as opposed to KZ. I loved ZSN for what it brought to the game at sub $20 price bracket and similarly C10 for sub $25 price bracket. And I sincerely hope that ZAX does something similar to sub-$60 price bracket.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i doubt they'll be successful, unless you think the "terminator" was succesful? CCA has some excellent models, with obviously an independent tuning and marketing philosophy from KZ, though they are owned by KZ. KZ has yet to produce a model of earphone that i've truly enjoyed. i've "liked' a couple, but truly enjoyed enough to keep? nope. not a one. This one will probably go the way of all the rest?


I really like the ZSR.  It's my favorite sounding KZ and I use it while mowing my lawn.  All the others are....  Cheap imitations of better pairs.  I don't think I'll probably buy any KZ, CCA, shuoer or TRN IEMs unless it's a proven winner.  Blind buying new models of some of these brands is a disappointment way too often.  They just don't seem to care, or something....

There are other brands I'm much more happy blind buying like BQEYZ and KBEar/Tri.  They seem to actually put effort into the products they release.... Even if they do sometimes fly under the radar.


----------



## JEHL

kmmbd said:


> Not really, it's not possible to get EST like response from a DD. The very method of air movement is different in these. The impulse response/THD values are inherent to the driver in question (THD is also added by the source/amp). You can't make a slow driver fast. However, if the driver is capable enough, you can do certain _tweaks_ without going overboard.
> 
> Re: ADSR/PRaT - I don't really get these terms. I think these were mostly coined by hi-fi stereo setup guys and it doesn't seem like any measurable parameter to me. You can shorten the decay somewhat by changing filters for example but it won't be a day and night difference. A regular PET driver will still feel slower compared to, say, a pure Beryllium driver.
> 
> ...


What I actually meant to ask more or less is. Can you slow down a fast driver if you think it's decaying too fast?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 28, 2020)

JEHL said:


> What I actually meant to ask more or less is. Can you slow down a fast driver if you think it's decaying too fast?



yes. the answer is yes. one of the features is exactly that. you can slow the driver or speed up a slow driver, to give it punch. now from my experience, some drivers react well to this, and others not so much, but the feature to do that is there. it can also extend highs or roll them off if they are particularly shimmery or tizzy.


----------



## jwbrent

Regarding what PRaT is, this somewhat longish article may be helpful ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i spend a good while using MSEB to re-tune my CCA CA16's, and i got them singing in the rain, like really sweet and detailed presentation, with slamming bass. then i decided to put my Mofo Trio's and plug them in to the CCA tuning, and boy oh boy do they sound gorgeous too! the main thing is that the treble is more extended and the bass more impactful with some air. all things the Trio in their natural state are lacking.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i spend a good while using MSEB to re-tune my CCA CA16's, and i got them singing in the rain, like really sweet and detailed presentation, with slamming bass. then i decided to put my Mofo Trio's and plug them in to the CCA tuning, and boy oh boy do they sound gorgeous too! the main thing is that the treble is more extended and the bass more impactful with some air. all things the Trio in their natural state are lacking.


The thing I find with MSEB settings is that it's like retuning the DAP itself.  So if you like a set of settings on one pair, it's likely to sound pretty good on most pairs.  I usually end up using my bqeyz spring 1 settings as a "base" and tweak most sets from there rather than starting totally fresh....


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> I really like the ZSR.  It's my favorite sounding KZ and I use it while mowing my lawn.  All the others are....  Cheap imitations of better pairs.  I don't think I'll probably buy any KZ, CCA, shuoer or TRN IEMs unless it's a proven winner.  Blind buying new models of some of these brands is a disappointment way too often.  They just don't seem to care, or something....
> 
> There are other brands I'm much more happy blind buying like BQEYZ and KBEar/Tri.  They seem to actually put effort into the products they release.... Even if they do sometimes fly under the radar.


Even waiting for user reviews isn't a guarantee.  From everything that I read, the CCA CA16 was going to quell my thirst, while I waited for my Tri i3 order; which was placed weeks later.  But the domestic postal system is so FUBAR right now, the KBear Tri i3 came in 1st;  which gave the CA16 no chance, in an A/B comparision.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SciOC said:


> The thing I find with MSEB settings is that it's like retuning the DAP itself.  So if you like a set of settings on one pair, it's likely to sound pretty good on most pairs.  I usually end up using my bqeyz spring 1 settings as a "base" and tweak most sets from there rather than starting totally fresh....



That's a good idea. i kinda walked into this with the Trio. i'm enjoying this setting, so i'm probably going to stick with it for awhile (yeah riiiiiight lol). No. Really. lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> Even waiting for user reviews isn't a guarantee.  From everything that I read, the CCA CA16 was going to quell my thirst, while I waited for my Tri i3 order; which was placed weeks later.  But the domestic postal system is so FUBAR right now, the KBear Tri i3 came in 1st;  which gave the CA16 no chance, in an A/B comparision.



the CCA CA16 are a good, competent iem, but not as good as a EST or planar set.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 28, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?



For* only considering your specific criteria above*:
1) *Urbanfun YBF-ISS014*, assuming u got a legit beryllium driver set with working MMCX connectors. So only buy from places with good returns policy/warranty as such eg Amazon. Soundstage is quite spacious for the price. Above average technicalities for a single DD set. Bass is well textured on the beryllium driver sets. Not a universal recommendation as such, especially if it is from somewhere like Aliexpress with poor returns policy, then that's a no go due to the MMCX QC issues/driver doubt.

2) *DUNU DM-480*, quite wide stage, technicalities are above average, not the best compared to multi driver type gear. Bass is accurate and extends very well to subbass, very good fit and isolation. The tonality and timbre is a bit off though. I like it for the subwoofer like subbass, but the upper mids/treble can get occasionally hot. Lower mids are a bit over recessed, so not for vocal lovers.

3) If u can up your budget a bit (like now during the Aliexpress sale), consider the *TRI I3*. Superb soundstage at this price. Good technicalities, tame treble which is good for treble sensitive folks. Quite coherent U shaped tuning despite a mishmash of 1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA config. Nice planar mids, especially with amping (needs amping to wake up the planars unfortunately). Accurate bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

ISN D02


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?


Ibasso IT00.   Ultra budget - KBEar KS2.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got word. New NF audio NM2+ will go live next week. RP will be $169.


----------



## SciOC

Anyone know anything about the MEMT R1 that just became available all over?  Supposedly a dual 8mm dynamic.  Looks almost identical to the dunu dm480 but is cheaper at $30.


I might blind buy it out of curiosity since I never did pick up the dm480 but always kind of wanted to.  But I don't like straight up identity theft it looks like is going on.....  Maybe the tuning is different than the dm480 at least?


----------



## kmmbd

I finally reviewed the TRN VX, you can have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/review/24215/

To summarize: I find them too formulaic. The same tuning we've seen before with mostly the same set of weaknesses. I don't quite get what the high driver-count is achieving as well since they don't really resolve much detail. I wish they did something less formulaic but their apparent flagship is the amalgamation of all that we’ve seen before.

The TRN VX is average at best. It’s not a bad IEM per se but it does nothing to stand out either. Given the stiff competition, I'd probably pass on these.


----------



## BubisUK

My bounty for this Ali sale is QOA Vesper, HZSOUND HM and couple of cables  Will post my impression when I will recieve them


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Anyone know anything about the MEMT R1 that just became available all over?  Supposedly a dual 8mm dynamic.  Looks almost identical to the dunu dm480 but is cheaper at $30.
> 
> 
> I might blind buy it out of curiosity since I never did pick up the dm480 but always kind of wanted to.  But I don't like straight up identity theft it looks like is going on.....  Maybe the tuning is different than the dm480 at least?


_MEMT R1, Dunu DM480_
The impedance (32 _ohm_ vs 20 _ohm_) & the sensitivity (97 _db_ vs 105 _db_) differ.  So I think the only thing the two share is the shell; which was outsourced, by Dunu: link to quote



DUNU-Topsound said:


> ...
> It should be made clear that *we contracted with a third-party manufacturer to make our shells and help assemble the units*. They met our requirements for overall shell quality (i.e. consistency of manufacture, shine/lustre, faceplate options, etc.) and offered an ergonomic, relatively small shell shape that was derived from a large database of ear shapes, so we were satisfied with what they could bring to the table. We were responsible for the manufacture of the driver units (our forte), the tuning, and specifying the level of quality control, as well as the sourcing of the cable and accessories.
> 
> *With lower cost units, it's not always practical to do things in-house*. There are many OEM shops out there that can do very good work on one or two things, and if there is good enough communication between the OEM and brand, great things can happen. As a former ODM/OEM company, we know!


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?


LZ A6 mini, soundstage, details and separation are on a very high level with clean tight bass. 

Although fit could be better, it is not the worst.


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Aug 29, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?



FiiO FD1. I just can't help proselytizing for this IEM, it has all of what you are asking for and dresses it with an extremely engaging yet not fatiguing tuning.


----------



## Smoker65

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?


Here are mine: *Urbanfun YBF* (agree with above). Wide sound stage. Fast, nice, smooth roll-off. Sounds really good with the Topping E30 and the XD05+.
*BLON-03* - One of the best (if not THE best sub 100 IEM's on the market). Bass can bleed a bit into the mids but I don't find that very often.
*KBEAR Carbon (DLC) Coated PET* - A pair of IEM's I took a chance on. 80.00 US. Really impressed with the sound stage, clean bass, terrific mids, and treble. I use this set a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MEMT R1 (1 DD) = 30 usd
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001350161159.html

Looks really nice.


----------



## jibberish

Uebelkraehe said:


> FiiO FD1. I just can't help proselytizing for this IEM, it has all of what you are asking for and dresses it with an extremely engaging yet not fatiguing tuning.


That'd be my recommendation too. Only caveat is that isolation is mediocre, so that's a possible downside for an "on the go" option.  I can hear traffic pretty loudly when wearing my FD1 on busy streets, so it probably wouldn't be good for train commuting, etc.


----------



## nraymond

Uebelkraehe said:


> FiiO FD1. I just can't help proselytizing for this IEM, it has all of what you are asking for and dresses it with an extremely engaging yet not fatiguing tuning.



The JadeAudio EA1 is $39.99 on Amazon - anyone know how it compares (i.e. is it the same thing with different accessories)?


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. under $100. Sick wide stage. above average detail retrieval and separation. fast taut bass. comfy fit. what would you buy?


The NF Audio NA2 would get my vote.  It is right at $100.  Stage is good, instrument separation is great, detail retrieval is amazing!  Bass is fast, and there is a good amount of it.  Boring shell, but it fits really well.



nraymond said:


> The JadeAudio EA1 is $39.99 on Amazon - anyone know how it compares (i.e. is it the same thing with different accessories)?


Based on user reports, the EA1 is identical to the FD1.   FD1 is a great IEM IMO.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 mini, soundstage, details and separation are on a very high level with clean tight bass.
> 
> Although fit could be better, it is not the worst.


I’ve been wondering, given the similarities in driver makeup, how does the A6 mini compare to the Shuoer Tape?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’ve been wondering, given the similarities in driver makeup, how does the A6 mini compare to the Shuoer Tape?


Stock Tape, the A6 mini decimates the Tape. With EQ on the Tape, it is better. 

The A6 mini has one big weakness, recessed lower mids and forward (not shouty) upper mids. So the contrast between the male/female vocals makes the male vocals sound even more recessed.  But it is very technical. 

For me though, I havent used it in months solely due to the A6 making the mini completely redundant lol. But at 50 usd it is very cheap.


----------



## SciOC

lgcubana said:


> _MEMT R1, Dunu DM480_
> The impedance (32 _ohm_ vs 20 _ohm_) & the sensitivity (97 _db_ vs 105 _db_) differ.  So I think the only thing the two share is the shell; which was outsourced, by Dunu: link to quote


Same shell with dual 8mm DDs is very suspicious, but $30 is a nice price.  Hopefully the tuning is at least better than the dm480.

That shell is getting used a lot.  I have it in the yy A sh and TRN im2 among others.  It's a nice small shell that provides really good isolation....


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> MEMT R1 (1 DD) = 30 usd
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001350161159.html
> 
> Looks really nice.



Yep, and a good price. But where is that green? That is a lovely shade of green.



BubisUK said:


> My bounty for this Ali sale is QOA Vesper, HZSOUND HM and couple of cables  Will post my impression when I will recieve them



Vesper is getting pretty good impressions and even Audio46 carries it. Looks like a good buy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Yep, and a good price. But where is that green? That is a lovely shade of green.


Checked the 4 stores that sells it, they only have the blue as an option. Maybe they get the other variations later.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Checked the 4 stores that sells it, they only have the blue as an option. Maybe they get the other variations later.



As did I. For the best since first batch may have an issue. Just a chance and probably not but when they shift to others color it is more certain any kinks, sloppiness or issues are out of the system.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> As did I. For the best since first batch may have an issue. Just a chance and probably not but when they shift to others color it is more certain any kinks, sloppiness or issues are out of the system.


agreed, the question though is who dares to gamble on it?   

(Dont look at me, I already have the Oxygen coming lol)


----------



## Smoker65

IEMusic said:


> The NF Audio NA2 would get my vote.  It is right at $100.  Stage is good, instrument separation is great, detail retrieval is amazing!  Bass is fast, and there is a good amount of it.  Boring shell, but it fits really well.
> 
> 
> Based on user reports, the EA1 is identical to the FD1.   FD1 is a great IEM IMO.



Agreed! I have the FD1 and I love it. It's a great "walkabout" IEM.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

apparenty the Vesper has a Knowles BA driver and not a bellsing, so that should make a difference in performance right there?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> apparenty the Vesper has a Knowles BA driver and not a bellsing, so that should make a difference in performance right there?


Not necessary, as long as they tune it well even a bellsing BA can beat a knowles. 

The LZ A6 probably has bellsing BA´s and that is my nr 1 (along with the Fiio FH3).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Not necessary, as long as they tune it well even a bellsing BA can beat a knowles.
> 
> The LZ A6 probably has bellsing BA´s and that is my nr 1 (along with the Fiio FH3).



LZ A6 advertises as using Knowles drivers. CCA and KZ are the ones that use Bellsing drivers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LZ A6 advertises as using Knowles drivers. CCA and KZ are the ones that use Bellsing drivers.


I havent seen the A6 advertised as using knowles though.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LZ A6 advertises as using Knowles drivers. CCA and KZ are the ones that use Bellsing drivers.



Many companies use Bellsing drivers. Even Campfire Audio.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 29, 2020)

Well if Bellsing actually stole that info and equipment from Knowles aren't they Knowles in the end.


----------



## Slater (Aug 29, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Well if Bellsing actually stole that info and equipment from Knowles aren't they Knowles in the end.



Haha, exactly!

That’s pretty ballsy, to not only steal Knowles info, but to actually steal some of the Knowles manufacturing machines too!


----------



## Luis1316

I didn't see this before, but now I'm wondering what this "6-way hybrid" means. Did they really make a 6-way crossover for a 250 euro IEM? I guess that's a typo.


----------



## jant71

Luis1316 said:


> I didn't see this before, but now I'm wondering what this "6-way hybrid" means. Did they really make a 6-way crossover for a 250 euro IEM? I guess that's a typo.



A hybrid with 6 drivers. Nothing special or out of the ordinary. In reality a 3 way hybrid having 3 types of drivers. What they did was count the drivers and note it is a hybrid so 6-way is correct and looks better.


----------



## Luis1316

Luis1316 said:


> I didn't see this before, but now I'm wondering what this "6-way hybrid" means. Did they really make a 6-way crossover for a 250 euro IEM? I guess that's a typo.





Nevermind, it says in the manual 4-way crossover. It's still quite impressive for the price given. The instrument separation is atonishing maybe because of this.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 29, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> apparenty the Vesper has a Knowles BA driver and not a bellsing, so that should make a difference in performance right there?



Gotta agree with the rest of our esteemed friends here, the tuning is more important than driver count or brand.

I've posted this before, Knowles is suing Bellsings for copying their stuff, but as a result of court documents, it has been revealed that some TOTL companies use Bellsings LOL: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

Eg Campfire Audio, JH, Clear Tune Monitors.

So these TOTL engineers must recognize that Bellsings are not bad, such that they can be used in summitFI equipment? Anyways I asked a local custom IEM manufacturer before, apparently even among Bellsings and Knowles drivers, there are different grades among their drivers. He suspects some of these CHIFI that are purported to have Knowles drivers in their gear and selling at sub $100 may potentially be using grade B Knowles drivers, not sure if they are factory rejects, perhaps these drivers didn't meet some bare QC criteria or something. But that may explain the cheap prices?

FWIW of the Knowles IEMs I've used, they seem to generally sound smoother to me than Bellsings. Bellsings are probably one of the reasons we can get reasonably cheap CHIFI the past 2 - 3 years, ethics aside. I remember before that a single knowles BA set can cost $100 USD, a triple driver would be $200 - 300 USD. Nowadays a multi driver set can even be $30ish and sound pretty good.

But at the end of the day, most important is we enjoy the gear and music! If it sounds good with Bellsings, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Owludio

astermk said:


> Has anyone used the TRN T2 16-core cable? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001160727702.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7f303c009V3CPm&mp=1
> $7 is stupid cheap for a 16 core cable, and I really like the looks of it, too.


That one was a good match to H40, though made it a bit too bright to my taste. Silver one (same SPC but silver color) is the best match to my Shure se846 yet. Brings the magic, especially in the vocals. It also was a good match to Orb, but only if you don't have sensitivity at 4-6K. Quality is fine. MMCX connectors are reasonably tight. I have 2 Brown, not black, but it's the same inside. (I have 3 of them). I like them, lighter and softer than expected, given the wire count.


----------



## Owludio

BubisUK said:


> BGVP DMG is ~74$ with coupons. I was thinking about getting it, but was wondering will it sound too similar to CCA CA16 as their graphs look kinda similar


I like CA16 better. DMG is less isolating and yet have inferior soundstage. Metal housing collects condensate and left channel failed on me twice in humid weather. Obsolete. Despite aggressive V, even A6mini is way better IMHO. At least its low-mid bass area is not bloated.
Edit: BGVP has a gem Zero!


----------



## BubisUK

Owludio said:


> I like CA16 better. DMG is less isolating and yet have inferior soundstage. Metal housing collects condensate and left channel failed on me twice in humid weather. Obsolete. Despite aggressive V, even A6mini is way better IMHO. At least its low-mid bass area is not bloated.
> Edit: BGVP has a gem Zero!


I have the zero already 👍 Love it for its fit and recently I have tried it with silicone tips, I usually use all my IEM's with foam tips and found that silicone tips make it sound brighter. Anyhow, zero is a keeper for me


----------



## Jotaro

Looking for a decent balanced cable (4.4 mmcx) on the realm of 20 to 40 euros via Alibaba any tips?
Thanks.


----------



## IEMusic

Jotaro said:


> Looking for a decent balanced cable (4.4 mmcx) on the realm of 20 to 40 euros via Alibaba any tips?
> Thanks.


The KBEAR Rhyme seems to be a really good cable.


----------



## Jotaro

How about this one?
Any experience?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2020)

So that is the ISN S8. Happens to be an excellent base SPC cable. It is the cable the comes with ISN H40. That cable has more copper influence to the sonics than silver and gives  a bit of warmth and fullness to your base earphone sonics. It has decent transparency for the given price as well. It is a solid budget cable by ISN. If you have any questions about cables in general you are on the wrong thread for that. This is a better thread for cable questions. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...se-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-322

Can I ask you what earphone you plan on buying your cable for?


----------



## Jotaro

Dsnuts said:


> So that is the ISN S8. Happens to be an excellent base SPC cable. It is the cable the comes with ISN H40. That cable has more copper influence to the sonics than silver and gives  a bit of warmth and fullness to your base earphone sonics. It has decent transparency for the given price as well. It is a solid budget cable by ISN. If you have any questions about cables in general you are on the wrong thread for that. This is a better thread for cable questions. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...se-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-322
> 
> Can I ask you what earphone you plan on buying your cable for?


Thanks a lot is for ier-m7 Sony.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am gonna have to agree with IEMusic on this one. Try a KBEAR Rhythm cable It is cheaper than the S8 cable you listed and will be just as good. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.32.51795de6nFu1YR

The cable that I would actually recommend for you cost much more so might as well go cheaper. And while your at it you should also consider KBEARs pure silver cable. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0o.store_home.productList_103909896.subject_6 

Consider getting one of each. Reason why I say this is one is copper based and one is silver based. And it is pure silver by the way. These will have contrasting effects on your M7. Silver gives one of the best transparent and clean signals to your earphones while copper adds that fullness and warmth. Dont know if your M7 needs more of that but these two will have you covered for about what you planned on spending. If anything you can have an extra cable on hand for a bit of a tone change up to your M7. Good luck and if you have any more questions about cables feel free to ask on the cable thread I linked to in my earlier post.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jotaro said:


> Thanks a lot is for ier-m7 Sony.



Why you need better cable for your M7? The cable provided is considered very great cable and they give you 4.4mm balanced too. In fact they are better that ISN S8 from my H40. You need much more upper class cable to upgrade from default m7 cable (which are same with m9 cable), and im afraid you have to spend much more of you expect real upgrade IMHO


----------



## Jotaro

The stock cable is ok, just wanting to experiment.


----------



## ChrisOc

I have put up my review of the Tri Starlight if anyone wants to read it:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starlight.24572/


----------



## Xinlisupreme

ChrisOc said:


> I have put up my review of the Tri Starlight if anyone wants to read it:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starlight.24572/



A new mofasest trio competitor?


----------



## Dsnuts

Jotaro said:


> The stock cable is ok, just wanting to experiment.



Reason why you want to try 2 contrasting cables. 

In other news. 

BQEYZ Spring 2 I got last night. Glad I stuck to the Olive green. Looks much nicer in person actually. My only other BBQ earphone was the KB100 which is a good un for the little pay. 

Spring 2 is yet another Tri brid but this time with a 9 layer piezo,  a 13mm dynamic and a BA. Can't say I was floored out of the box but I can hear some potential. Fairly competent spacious sound from these and has good clarity and mid range warmth. Bass is just average but not bad here. 

Will season with a bit more in the way of burn in and see where they go.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Did Anyone compare Mofasest Trio or Tri Starlight with IMR Opus Mia?


----------



## dharmasteve (Aug 30, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> Looking for a decent balanced cable (4.4 mmcx) on the realm of 20 to 40 euros via Alibaba any tips?
> Thanks.


I must agree with the others....I have a couple of KBEAR Rhyme cables and they are insanely cheap for the sonics they open up.......... although I got into ISN cables a while back and they introduced me to the fact that cables make a difference.


----------



## docentore

Xinlisupreme said:


> A new mofasest trio competitor?


More like another Shuoer EJ07 / ST7 rebrand


----------



## Slater (Aug 30, 2020)

docentore said:


> More like another Shuoer EJ07 / ST7 rebrand



So wait, the EJ07, ST7, and Starlight are all exactly the same earphone? Same tuning, same exact drivers, etc? Just a different faceplate?

Or do they just all simply have the same driver configuration (ie 1xDD, 4xEstat, 2xBA)?


----------



## docentore

Slater said:


> So wait, the EJ07, ST7, and Starlight are all exactly the same earphone? Same tuning, same exact drivers, etc? Just a different faceplate?
> 
> Or do they just all simply have the same driver configuration (ie 1xDD, 4xEstat, 2xBA)?


I think general consensus is that EJ07 and ST7 are same item. Not sure about the Starlight but by looking at it it's quite possible.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

*SONICAST DIRAC-S501 Dirac Plus MK2* is one of the funkiest tuned dynamic drivers ever. it's a dynamic that tuned to sound like a dual BA. it's got great ability to present details and has great amounts of speed, but the bass is very light. Very BA style bass. It's like a BA earphone, but with dynamic timbre and treble. TBH, i'm kinda enjoying it. guilty pleasure.


----------



## ChrisOc

docentore said:


> I think general consensus is that EJ07 and ST7 are same item. Not sure about the Starlight but by looking at it it's quite possible.



It may be the case that all of them are simply rebranded. It may also be the case that they share components but not tuning. It is not an unusual practice in manufacturing. Volkswagen has about three platforms which are shared by about 8 different brands names, VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda, Bentley etc. The same is true of Oppo, phone manufacturer, which has about 4 different brands. It is intended to lower costs. 

We can simply go for the brand we like and hope that they deliver a product worth our money.

I am happy with my Starlights, they sound wonderful, so I have no regrets.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So about the ISN D02, it's got good stage and musical and airy. what about instrument separation, detail retrieval, and imaging? What's that sound like?


----------



## Dsnuts

I would say the D02 is very competitive in the price range. All those aspects are very good and it is as close to an open can sound in an earphone as it gets actually. The sound is meaty yet can be polite when called for. Love the driver ISN is using. Resolution is very good and in conjunction with that airy wide stage and you got one very nice sounding earphone. They are forgiving of bad recordings so it does show some coloration in the tuning but something with a singer in front stage and you can feel the presence of the instruments surrounding that person. It is awesome for an earphone to have that air like I said. Makes it a bit unique as not too many earphones have that. Especially at the price point. There is no fatigue or wonkiness in the tuning it is balanced well with a mid bass emphasis that is not overpowering. Treble is nicely detailed and has very good presence and sparkle. Mid range is again airy. That wide stage works extremely well for the broad mid range on the D02.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I would say the D02 is very competitive in the price range. All those aspects are very good and it is as close to an open can sound in an earphone as it gets actually. The sound is meaty yet can be polite when called for. Love the driver ISN is using. Resolution is very good and in conjunction with that airy wide stage and you got one very nice sounding earphone. They are forgiving of bad recordings so it does show some coloration in the tuning but something with a singer in front stage and you can feel the presence of the instruments surrounding that person. It is awesome for an earphone to have that air like I said. Makes it a bit unique as not too many earphones have that. Especially at the price point. There is no fatigue or wonkiness in the tuning it is balanced well with a mid bass emphasis that is not overpowering. Treble is nicely detailed and has very good presence and sparkle. Mid range is again airy. That wide stage works extremely well for the broad mid range on the D02.


You should get the LZ A6, so you can experience the soundstage/air.


----------



## Dsnuts

I might try an LZ again. They just left a bad taste in my mouth with a BA dieing on me from my A5. Never experienced a BA dieing on me even from much cheaper earphones. Looking forward to see how the A7 turns out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I might try an LZ again. They just left a bad taste in my mouth with a BA dieing on me from my A5. Never experienced a BA dieing on me even from much cheaper earphones. Looking forward to see how the A7 turns out.


The A7 definitely is going to have a tough time when its predecessor, the A6 performs as it does lol. Fortunately it seems both have different sound profile so getting both shouldnt be redundant


----------



## BubisUK

If anyone wants to get a TRN VX for 45$ Fasttech is having anniversary sale on 1-2 of September


----------



## Jotaro

**** bk2...that old feeling...🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Ryokan

I've just gone from a $1200 iem on balanced back to the K_ennerton_ Ikiz after a month and these have no right to sound as good as they do - and from single ended. 
Bought these used for the equivalent of $80 .


----------



## astermk

Forgot to post here - the code YXYDDDM2S8DS knocks $10 off the KZ ZAX from this store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
making them $49 and an impulse buy for me. Only a few hours left for the coupon though.


----------



## chickenmoon

Ryokan said:


> I've just gone from a $1200 iem on balanced back to the K_ennerton_ Ikiz after a month and these have no right to sound as good as they do - and from single ended.
> Bought these used for the equivalent of $80 .



I like the Ikiz too, paid £50 for a new pair.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> I like the Ikiz too, paid £50 for a new pair.



Where did you guys get that deal?


----------



## Ryokan

chickenmoon said:


> I like the Ikiz too, paid £50 for a new pair.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> Where did you guys get that deal?



A seller on eBay had some for sale a while back. I also bought a Laguz for £25 from him but these aren't worth it. I try to check eBay daily for brands/models I'm interested in and when a bargain shows I jump on it if I can afford it, got a new pair of Hifiman RE800 for £135 last week.


----------



## Owludio

Rose Miracle. Well, I did it. This is the boldest "blind buy" of expensive IEM I've ever done yet. The cable in the pics is $5 Kbear copper. I will try stock cable later. Usually I don't touch the accessories on new purchases, until establish that it's a keeper. I think it is. Pictures don't do it justice. They're small, smaller than Orb, I think.
Venting is a bit too much for outside use. I get wind noise just by fast walking inside the building. So, fail on this expectation so far.
I thought, that if I don't get wow moment on anything OOTB, or in first 3 hours, - likely a failure. But I got at least one so far. Stage is so spacious, that during one of the Polo & Pan ambient songs was momentarily getting slightly dizzy. It was a few "holly *%&^, what was that?" moments.
4 hours in, it's getting too bassy, so I hope burn in will help. But I didn't passively burned them, Just listened OOTB. 








Shout out and special thanks to @jant71 for this post: 


jant71 said:


> Hallelujah! It Is a Miracle!!! The Rose Miracle EST... https://penonaudio.com/rose-miracle-est.html
> 
> 4EST plus 2 DD per side.  F.R. of  0 to infinity,  I mean 4 - 96,000
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisOc

Owludio said:


> Rose Miracle. Well, I did it. This is the boldest "blind buy" of expensive IEM I've ever done yet. The cable in the pics is $5 Kbear copper. I will try stock cable later. Usually I don't touch the accessories on new purchases, until establish that it's a keeper. I think it is. Pictures don't do it justice. They're small, smaller than Orb, I think.
> Venting is a bit too much for outside use. I get wind noise just by fast walking inside the building. So, fail on this expectation so far.
> I thought, that if I don't get wow moment on anything OOTB, or in first 3 hours, - likely a failure. But I got at least one so far. Stage is so spacious, that during one of the Polo & Pan ambient songs was momentarily getting slightly dizzy. It was a few "holly *%&^, what was that?" moments.
> 4 hours in, it's getting too bassy, so I hope burn in will help. But I didn't passively burned them, Just listened OOTB.
> ...



Bravo! It is not an easy decision to plunge for a blind purchase but it sounds like your bravado paid off. Great when it all comes together!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

synergy is so funny. on my other players, the *Sennheiser Jubilee's* sounded better than my *Status Audio CB-1*. Playing through my Hiby R5, i's not even close. The CB-1 sound much better, with a more clear full sound, with similar treble and more taut impactful bass. Mids are also not as recessed as the Senns (actually not much recess at all). So getting excellent sound out of my cheapo cans.


----------



## Owludio

ChrisOc said:


> Bravo! It is not an easy decision to plunge for a blind purchase but it sounds like your bravado paid off. Great when it all comes together!


Thank you! This just appears crazier than it actually is. I've done my homework by reading every available review on Rose other IEMs. Rose Technics appears to be very innovative company, that has consistent house-sound. They have DD-bass IEM, good all BA IEMs, with smooth but extended treble. Their tuning happens to be close to my preference. Closer than Mofasest Trio, though, at this time Trio remains better balanced with more controlled bass. 
Folks, don't get me wrong, I still love Trio, but trying IEM with double the EST goodness, and no BA - was too much to resist. 
To be fair, Trio BAs are bugging me the least, even less than Blessing2. Those Sonion BAs are pretty good for vocals. That said, my personal preference is - vocals and mids in general done by DD. 
Trio is still #1 on the go, thanks to strong isolation and strong sub-bass(with everything else being topnotch as well). I wish Rose Miracle had that bass. 
Also, interestingly enough, Rose has better synergy with iBasso DX160. Hiby R5 is good, but DX160 simply blew me away! Miracle indeed. This weekend will try, if I finally can make ier-M9 portable. It looks like aggressive DX160 output can bring M9 to life.
Go figure, BGGAR and several other reviewers were saying that DX150 soundstage was inferior to R6/pro, well, at least with Orb and Miracle DX160 blows R5 out... 
That could be again, due to my preference. I'm a treble-head. My brain needs extended treble, to perceive soundstage. 
It remains to be seen if DX160 and Miracle without synergy, will blow me away, but they did blow a hole in my audio budget. So I will try my best to refrain from ordering more IEMs this year.


----------



## JEHL

Is trial an error the only way to figure out what sounds true neutral to my ears? (assuming it's even possible in the first place)


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Is trial an error the only way to figure out what sounds true neutral to my ears? (assuming it's even possible in the first place)



You can always use EQ to tweak something to where it sounds neutral to you. Then look at the published FR graphs and subtract what EQ changes you made. And boom, you have your ideal neutral graph. Then you can look for gear with that same graph.


----------



## DynamicEars

Owludio said:


> Rose Miracle. Well, I did it. This is the boldest "blind buy" of expensive IEM I've ever done yet. The cable in the pics is $5 Kbear copper. I will try stock cable later. Usually I don't touch the accessories on new purchases, until establish that it's a keeper. I think it is. Pictures don't do it justice. They're small, smaller than Orb, I think.
> Venting is a bit too much for outside use. I get wind noise just by fast walking inside the building. So, fail on this expectation so far.
> I thought, that if I don't get wow moment on anything OOTB, or in first 3 hours, - likely a failure. But I got at least one so far. Stage is so spacious, that during one of the Polo & Pan ambient songs was momentarily getting slightly dizzy. It was a few "holly *%&^, what was that?" moments.
> 4 hours in, it's getting too bassy, so I hope burn in will help. But I didn't passively burned them, Just listened OOTB.
> ...



congrats on your brave moves, what EST that they are using? Driver configuration is unique on these sets. How is the mid section?


----------



## JEHL (Aug 31, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000336560088.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.677640cdxnlGpz

So is this not overkill for a tweeter then?

Edit: If memory serves correctly, the monitor I ordered went for $180 meaning this pair of tweeters is worth more than my monitor...


----------



## jwbrent

Regarding the Mofasest Trio, is there any thought about this set compared to one of the ThieAudio EST twins, the Monarch and Clairvoyance? $200 more than the Trio, Crinacle certainly likes them.


----------



## SciOC

jwbrent said:


> Regarding the Mofasest Trio, is there any thought about this set compared to one of the ThieAudio EST twins, the Monarch and Clairvoyance? $200 more than the Trio, Crinacle certainly likes them.


I don't trust anything being said about any Thieaudio pair as a general rule.  Linsoul is shady and would never get that kind of money from me....  I would wait a lot longer for these pairs to get to more real folks opinions.


----------



## jwbrent

SciOC said:


> I don't trust anything being said about any Thieaudio pair as a general rule.  Linsoul is shady and would never get that kind of money from me....  I would wait a lot longer for these pairs to get to more real folks opinions.



ok, strong words. I did have a Legacy 9 for awhile, and that experience did not turn out as I had hoped.


----------



## yorosello

SciOC said:


> I don't trust anything being said about any Thieaudio pair as a general rule.  Linsoul is shady and would never get that kind of money from me....  I would wait a lot longer for these pairs to get to more real folks opinions.


I was really disappointed when i bought the L3 last time & they certainly have been into my blacklist because of that.


----------



## DynamicEars

Thats why I really hesitate to get ThieAudio brand, either hyped reviews or their QC problems or too much unit variation issues.
I grabbed the Mofasest Trio instead, i just dont have faith to gamble with (even though this Mofasest also gamble actually). Next will be straight up to Sony Z1R (if that day ever happen, sigh)


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Thats why I really hesitate to get ThieAudio brand, either hyped reviews or their QC problems or too much unit variation issues.
> I grabbed the Mofasest Trio instead, i just dont have faith to gamble with (even though this Mofasest also gamble actually). Next will be straight up to Sony Z1R (if that day ever happen, sigh)


When i buy it, i already set my expectation low. But i really didn't expect them to be that low. Sorry to say but for me they are total garbage overall.


----------



## hi-fi amateur

I own the Monarch’s and the hype is real. From what I read in the linsoul discord, they are trying to improve QC. Hopefully for them better QC will turn skeptics into believers.


----------



## DynamicEars

hi-fi amateur said:


> I own the Monarch’s and the hype is real. From what I read in the linsoul discord, they are trying to improve QC. Hopefully for them better QC will turn skeptics into believers.



good to see if they are care to improve their QC and reliability. I like the Clairvoyance tuning better but Monarch seems better in technicalities, but both have more boosted 3khz around +10db (harman target reference) which are my weakness. But i really keen to hear them when I got chance, sadly can't demoing all ThieAudio line ups


----------



## JEHL

hi-fi amateur said:


> I own the Monarch’s and the hype is real. From what I read in the linsoul discord, they are trying to improve QC. Hopefully for them better QC will turn skeptics into believers.


They gotta act fast. Even those with a reputation of being Linsoul shills are starting to call out their QC issues. That can't be good for their reputation. Can it?


----------



## RikudouGoku

NF Audio NM2+ (DD) = 170 usd





https://penonaudio.com/nf-audio-nm2-plus.html


----------



## Dcell7

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> If I may quote myself: the store says all options include IEMs. One option just happens to also include a BT cable.



Double confirmation. I just got this message.


----------



## IEMusic

SciOC said:


> I don't trust anything being said about any Thieaudio pair as a general rule.  Linsoul is shady and would never get that kind of money from me....  I would wait a lot longer for these pairs to get to more real folks opinions.


I completely understand the sentiment, and share it to a degree, but FWIW, with regards to the Monarch and Clairvoyance specifically, I haven’t read about any significant QC issues thus far.   Also, there have been quite a lot of “real folks” opinions on the Monarch at least.  I understand being wary of hype, but I wouldn’t classify Crinacle has a hype guy at all.  He tends to be very critical and very difficult to impress.


----------



## finalstan

IEMusic said:


> I completely understand the sentiment, and share it to a degree, but FWIW, with regards to the Monarch and Clairvoyance specifically, I haven’t read about any significant QC issues thus far.   Also, there have been quite a lot of “real folks” opinions on the Monarch at least.  I understand being wary of hype, but I wouldn’t classify Crinacle has a hype guy at all.  He tends to be very critical and very difficult to impress.



Didn't Crinacle himself receive a dodgy unit and they had to send one again over to him?


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001313423049.html
> 
> BQEYZ lucky bag!!!!!!! Or rather lucky vending machine.
> 
> I think so far BQEYZ has generally good reviews for their gear, so this might be a win-win situation to take a punt! Seems Spring 1 or Spring 2 is inside the draw too!



Ok my vending machine BQEYZ thingy came today in the mail. It's the BQEYZ KB1 + a spare regular cable. Aww no spring 2! But at least no BT thingy.


----------



## m1ndripper

That's the thing with Chi-fi, QC really scares me from ordering expensive IEMs from China. I was considering ordering either the ThieAudio Monarch or the Blessing 2 but I'd spend a little more and go with a safer option (e.g. Andromeda). I'd sacrifice a bit of sound quality (according to crin's reviews) for a bit more piece of mind, a decent trade-off imo


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> Ok my vending machine BQEYZ thingy came today in the mail. It's the BQEYZ KB1 + a spare regular cable. Aww no spring 2! But at least no BT thingy.



Mine is on the way and i got a bluetooth cable. I don’t mind the BT cable though. They forgot to include the IEM in the package so they have shipped out another package to me.


----------



## m1ndripper

finalstan said:


> Didn't Crinacle himself receive a dodgy unit and they had to send one again over to him?



This just worries me even more lol, he didn't really mention this anywhere in his review right? Kind of deceptive on his part, as QC is a major factor of many people's decision towards buying an expensive IEM. I ain't dropping loads of money on a faulty unit lol...


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> I completely understand the sentiment, and share it to a degree, but FWIW, with regards to the Monarch and Clairvoyance specifically, I haven’t read about any significant QC issues thus far.   Also, there have been quite a lot of “real folks” opinions on the Monarch at least.  I understand being wary of hype, but I wouldn’t classify Crinacle has a hype guy at all.  He tends to be very critical and very difficult to impress.


TBT, He is overly critical and I honestly wonder if he gets any enjoyment out of the hobby...  His opinions are worth just about zero to me.  He is my example of a reviewer I give Zero credence to from a personal subjective taste standpoint.  The only pair I really agree with him on is the blon.   Pairs he likes are generally pretty drab to me....  Pairs he trashes I either like, or can be fixed with very minor EQ. 

That being said, he does seem to be one of the more trustworthy reviewers in the sense of not being a total shill.

He's like the opposite of a hobbyist like me though.  I like a vast majority of gear I get (one of the few things in life where I'm an optimist) and he seems to hate most of it.  His general attitude bums me out.  Get another hobby that brings you joy buddy....


----------



## m1ndripper

SciOC said:


> TBT, He is overly critical and I honestly wonder if he gets any enjoyment out of the hobby...  His opinions are worth just about zero to me.  He is my example of a reviewer I give Zero credence to from a personal subjective taste standpoint.  The only pair I really agree with him on is the blon.   Pairs he likes are generally pretty drab to me....  Pairs he trashes I either like, or can be fixed with very minor EQ.
> 
> That being said, he does seem to be one of the more trustworthy reviewers in the sense of not being a total shill.
> 
> He's like the opposite of a hobbyist like me though.  I like a vast majority of gear I get (one of the few things in life where I'm an optimist) and he seems to hate most of it.  His general attitude bums me out.  Get another hobby that brings you joy buddy....



Kind of agree, his idea of a perfect sound signature (S grade) is a little bit too vanilla and boring for me. I think the best way to find great recommendations is to find a user here with extensive IEM history who's idea of perfect sound signature is similar to yours. Very hard to do though, I'm finding out that everyone has their own unique preferences


----------



## KarmaPhala

@JEHL @DynamicEars @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 

MSEB


----------



## nraymond

SciOC said:


> He's like the opposite of a hobbyist like me though.  I like a vast majority of gear I get (one of the few things in life where I'm an optimist) and he seems to hate most of it.  His general attitude bums me out.  Get another hobby that brings you joy buddy....



I appreciate Crinacle's reviews. For me, there are a lot of headphones/earphones that can impress me in brief (<1 hour) listens, but if I sit down and listen for 6 hours, they can aggravate/annoy/tire me. It takes a special piece of equipment to both sound good and not annoy or exhaust me in an all-day listening session. I don't think a lot of reviews take that into account.


----------



## dharmasteve

KarmaPhala said:


> @JEHL @DynamicEars @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2
> 
> MSEB


I love my HiBy R5.


----------



## H T T

m1ndripper said:


> That's the thing with Chi-fi, QC really scares me from ordering expensive IEMs from China. I was considering ordering either the ThieAudio Monarch or the Blessing 2 but I'd spend a little more and go with a safer option (e.g. Andromeda). I'd sacrifice a bit of sound quality (according to crin's reviews) for a bit more piece of mind, a decent trade-off imo



In my experience, DUNU and FiiO are excellent with QC.


----------



## feverfive

H T T said:


> In my experience, DUNU and FiiO are excellent with QC.


FWIW, in my very limited experience, and according to a couple of friends, this is true.  It's simply too bad neither of them have offerings in the ~$700USD price/performance range in which I ma interested, though I expect that will change eventually.


----------



## Dsnuts

Next Dunu earphone will be the SA6. They are using a very nice Sonion BA for the bass end of them so it will be interesting to see how that one turns out. RP will be $550ish but from what I am seeing on them it should be very competitive in that price range.


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> TBT, He is overly critical and I honestly wonder if he gets any enjoyment out of the hobby...  His opinions are worth just about zero to me.  He is my example of a reviewer I give Zero credence to from a personal subjective taste standpoint.  The only pair I really agree with him on is the blon.   Pairs he likes are generally pretty drab to me....  Pairs he trashes I either like, or can be fixed with very minor EQ.
> 
> That being said, he does seem to be one of the more trustworthy reviewers in the sense of not being a total shill.
> 
> He's like the opposite of a hobbyist like me though.  I like a vast majority of gear I get (one of the few things in life where I'm an optimist) and he seems to hate most of it.  His general attitude bums me out.  Get another hobby that brings you joy buddy....


Yep you are so right. This hobby is to bring 'joy'. I know on days that I start hearing 'this wrong', 'that's wrong' I can't enjoy anything. Music should bring Zen moments, heart and meaning. Too many graphs just interrupt the 'moment'


----------



## SciOC

m1ndripper said:


> Kind of agree, his idea of a perfect sound signature (S grade) is a little bit too vanilla and boring for me. I think the best way to find great recommendations is to find a user here with extensive IEM history who's idea of perfect sound signature is similar to yours. Very hard to do though, I'm finding out that everyone has their own unique preferences


Yeah and that's just the thing with someone like me.  There is no ideal signature to me.  I like the variety, although I lean bassy, I don't really discriminate like some do or have an ideal sound signature.  It varies by the day and I appreciate beauty in a variety sound signatures.  I really miss @HungryPanda as he was very much the same way and I'd instantly buy stuff he liked.

In other words, I enjoy Kate Upton just as much as Adriana Lima.  I don't see much purpose in needlessly comparing two beautiful things (people in that case, just to avoid sounding like a complete ahole).


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> Yeah and that's just the thing with someone like me.  There is no ideal signature to me.  I like the variety, although I lean bassy, I don't really discriminate like some do or have an ideal sound signature.  It varies by the day and I appreciate beauty in a variety sound signatures.  I really miss @HungryPanda as he was very much the same way and I'd instantly buy stuff he liked.
> 
> In other words, I enjoy Kate Upton just as much as Adriana Lima.  I don't see much purpose in needlessly comparing two beautiful things (people in that case, just to avoid sounding like a complete ahole).


Ye, we miss @HungryPanda. Life can be so wrong.


----------



## Ryokan

nraymond said:


> I appreciate Crinacle's reviews. For me, there are a lot of headphones/earphones that can impress me in brief (<1 hour) listens, but if I sit down and listen for 6 hours, they can aggravate/annoy/tire me. It takes a special piece of equipment to both sound good and not annoy or exhaust me in an all-day listening session. I don't think a lot of reviews take that into account.



One thing I've learnt over the last few years is mostly reviews are pretty pointless to me, they just make entertaining reading, as we all hear differently and there are many factors that affect the sound we hear. The only time I made an impulse purchase is with the Andromeda's because 30+ reviewers rated them highly - as do I.


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 1, 2020)

finalstan said:


> Didn't Crinacle himself receive a dodgy unit and they had to send one again over to him?





m1ndripper said:


> This just worries me even more lol, he didn't really mention this anywhere in his review right? Kind of deceptive on his part, as QC is a major factor of many people's decision towards buying an expensive IEM. I ain't dropping loads of money on a faulty unit lol...



Per Crinacle:
*“11/08 edit:* I was informed that the first Monarch unit I received was built incorrectly. I just received the second (correct) unit, and so the impressions/measurements sections have been amended accordingly.“

He updated this article: https://crinacle.com/2020/07/29/thieaudio-monarch-unboxing/


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> Yeah and that's just the thing with someone like me.  There is no ideal signature to me.  I like the variety, although I lean bassy, I don't really discriminate like some do or have an ideal sound signature.  It varies by the day and I appreciate beauty in a variety sound signatures.  I really miss @HungryPanda as he was very much the same way and I'd instantly buy stuff he liked.
> 
> In other words, I enjoy Kate Upton just as much as Adriana Lima.  I don't see much purpose in needlessly comparing two beautiful things (people in that case, just to avoid sounding like a complete ahole).



I am in the same exact boat as you actually. I think I used that analogy before. Lol. But for me I like my cans as much as my earphones. Case in point. You guys know about Beyers new T1 gen3 here? 





No earphone gonna have the same stage as a well tuned open can. While I am looking forward to see how the Philips Fidelio X3 turns out. I have to admit I love Beyerdynamic headphones. These are talking to me. This hobby. Geeze!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I am in the same exact boat as you actually. I think I used that analogy before. Lol. But for me I like my cans as much as my earphones. Case in point. You guys know about Beyers new T1 gen3 here?
> 
> 
> 
> No earphone gonna have the same stage as a well tuned open can. While I am looking forward to see how the Philips Fidelio X3 turns out. I have to admit I love Beyerdynamic headphones. These are talking to me. This hobby. Geeze!!!!!!!!!!



Oh wow, don’t tempt me. I’ve always lusted after the T1 gen 1. Then the gen 2. Now the gen 3 is out? My wallet doesn’t want to hear about that right now


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 1, 2020)

Let me put it this way. No way a $1000 IEM gonna produce the sonics of that thing. NO possible way. Just got my new Amiron Homes and the new T1 3rd gen comes out. That is how it rolls. My wallet is cursing at me right now!

On another note I can see the masses sell off of the older Gen2 or Gen1 Might be a good time to get one of those. Lol.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> Let me put it this way. No way a $1000 IEM gonna produce the sonics of that thing. NO possible way. Just got my new Amiron Homes and the new T1 3rd gen comes out. That is how it rolls. My wallet is cursing at me right now!
> 
> On another note I can see the masses sell off of the older Gen2 or Gen1 Might be a good time to get one of those. Lol.


I've never heard over the ear sets that sound remotely as good to me as IEMs, open or closed.  I think it's physiological for me...  Something about my ear canals.

I get my first few pair of buds soon and will see how those fair but for me IEMs>full size by a long way.  Every time I've dropped any good amount of cash on something like the mrspeakers ether cx I've almost immediately regretted it....


----------



## Dsnuts

I swing both ways. Love me the expansive sound of a well tuned can. I have been debating if I want to spend on a new flagship in ear or a new can. I have so many earphones right now that I don't know if that is the way I want to go.

T1 3rd gen is going to have some amazing sonics for the price. Speaking of Tesla magnets. Decription of the new NM2+ Seems they upgraded just about all aspects of the NM2. They should have called these something else. Lol. 

*NF AUDIO NM2+ Dual Cavity Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-ear Earphones

Description

Six major upgrades of NM2+

Sound quality:* Upgraded version of the dual magnetic circuit, dual-cavity Circuit tuning dynamic driver, metal reflective cavity, bandwidth up to 9-40kHz, more stable sound, better resolution.

*Material: *Aircraft Aluminum 5-axis CNC machining, more precise, higher strength, single weigh only 6.1g, non-sense wear, lighter.

*Cable: *Litz structure 5N oxygen-free copper silver-plated cable, up to 280 cores, lower impedance, lower skin effect and proximity effect.

*Comfort: *The true custom design of the cymbal conchae makes it more comfortable to wear.

*Accessories:* 6.35mm to 3.5mm adapter, balanced eartips *6, low frequency eartips *6

*Packaging: *Brand-new record type packaging design, standard with beautiful storage bag.

*Four characteristics of MC2L-1OII dynamic driver

Integrated tuning circuit*

Circuit tuning brings more possibilities to the dynamic. MC2L-1OII uses a higher-precision integrated tuning PCB board, which is more stable and reliable, and has a better tone.

*Tesla grade dual magnetic circuit*

Magnetism is the power source of the dynamic. The MC2L-1OII driver adopts a dual magnetic circuit design. Two high-performance rare earth neodymium iron boron magnets provide a magnetic flux of more than 1 Tesla, thereby providing greater driving force, higher sensitivity, and more good dynamic and transient performance.

*Dual cavity design*

The traditional balanced armature driver has only one rear cavity. On this basis, MC2L-1OII adds an additional rear cavity, which can control the air pressure more precisely, so that the diaphragm movement is smoother, the sound field is more grand, and the sound details are richer.

*5u polymer composite diaphragm*

Different from the popular high-rigidity diaphragms on the market, MC2L-1OII uses a light-weight, medium-rigidity polymer composite diaphragm with good elasticity starting from the sound. With the well-designed texture, lower distortion and better performance of music.

Accuracy and pleasant are the two dimensions of sound. On the basis of understanding the music, the tuning determines whether the sound is accurate, and the material determines whether the sound is attractive. 4 air pressure control damping to better adjust the air pressure balance of the front and rear cavity. Circuit + physical tuning, the frequency response is straightness the dynamic transient performance is more accurate, the sound field is far more realistic, and the bass drum, bass line and harmony direction are accurately restored. Whether EQ, compression, reverberation, or the performance of yourself and your partner on the stage, it can give you a high enough reference value.

The well-designed internal acoustic structure combined with the metal reflective cavity brings more delicate and stable sound performance, full center, more gorgeous high frequency, and elegant tone is all the emotion of music.

*NF Audio NM2+ frequency response*

All monitoring is to restore the original appearance of music. On the basis of understanding music, the finer the tuning, the more precise the sound. Special methods are used to increase the low frequency below 100Hz to better hear the bass drum, bass line and harmony direction. Circuit + logistics tuning, the frequency response is straightness, the dynamic transient performance is more accurate, and the sound field restore is more realistic. Whether EQ, compression, reverberation, or the performance of yourself and your partner on the stage, it can give you a high enough reference value.

*2in 0.78mm transparent silver-plated cable*

The impedance capacitance of earphone cable has a significant effect on sound. NM2+ standard Litz structure 5N oxygen-free copper plated silver cable, with 280 cores, lower impedance, lower skin effect and proximity effect, making the sound more detailed, sound field more open, more relaxed tone.


----------



## peter123

Dsnuts said:


> Let me put it this way. No way a $1000 IEM gonna produce the sonics of that thing. NO possible way. Just got my new Amiron Homes and the new T1 3rd gen comes out. That is how it rolls. My wallet is cursing at me right now!
> 
> On another note I can see the masses sell off of the older Gen2 or Gen1 Might be a good time to get one of those. Lol.



I'm with you, after I got the HD800S a couple of years ago everything else is just nice to have while they're need to have for me. That being said, 95% of the time I listen to music huge open headphones are out of the question so IEM's still get a lot more usage. Then there's always the curiosity og trying new things......


----------



## feverfive

^^^ I get what you guys are saying, Re: cans vs. IEM.

I just received my ATH-WP900; now on my 5th song with them, hahaha.  This is the first time in almost 6 years I've had headphones on my head.  I swore off cans back then, sold everything as I went all-in on IEM (well....kinda; actually more or less left the hobby).  These aren't even top tier cans, but man, I missed how full-size cans present sound.  Glad I took the plunge with these.

I'll still likely pay a ton of attention to the ~$750 IEM market because I can see myself buying something within the next 9-12 months.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> I am in the same exact boat as you actually. I think I used that analogy before. Lol. But for me I like my cans as much as my earphones. Case in point. You guys know about Beyers new T1 gen3 here?
> 
> 
> 
> No earphone gonna have the same stage as a well tuned open can. While I am looking forward to see how the Philips Fidelio X3 turns out. I have to admit I love Beyerdynamic headphones. These are talking to me. This hobby. Geeze!!!!!!!!!!



Beyer DT880 and 770 fan here.  I NEED a DT1880!

Maybe there is a pattern/trend of Chi/J-fi IEM fans and Beyer can fans? (Now say that seven times rapidly  ).


----------



## JEHL (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys do you think it'd be possible to fit:
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000336560088.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32808892657.html
And https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33031313972.html

Into a single housing?

Edit: wrong tweeter.

Edit 2: How did a portion of one of the links become an emoji? Guess it must recognize to characters together as one.

Edit 3: I always knew the links had junk by default, but never knew exactly where the junk part started. Thanks Slater.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Edit 2: How did a portion of one of the links become an emoji? Guess it must recognize to characters together as one.



It’s all that junk after the .html.

When you post a link, highlight everything after the html and delete it.

Like this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000336560088.html


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> I've never heard over the ear sets that sound remotely as good to me as IEMs, open or closed.  I think it's physiological for me...  Something about my ear canals.
> 
> I get my first few pair of buds soon and will see how those fair but for me IEMs>full size by a long way.  Every time I've dropped any good amount of cash on something like the mrspeakers ether cx I've almost immediately regretted it....



i also prefer IEMs characteristics compared to headphones and earbuds..and i have my fair share of listening to headphones. Sure people might say headphones have bigger soundstage than IEMs, but for me, "expansive" and "soundstage" itself are subjective.

On the other hand, no headphones can compete with IEMs for "intimate" and "immersive" type of soundstage.. so like i said, subjective to preference. 

Earbuds are much more similar to openback headphones, and most IEMs can't get that "airy-ness".. but earbuds can, and i still prefer earbuds than headphones

other thing to consider for me is because of my listening habit (laying on the couch /bed) using headphones is more of a nuisance for me. so i don't have a scenario where headphones or trump over IEMs and earbuds. 

the only headphones that i still keep is the ATH R70X (one of the flattest and neutral sounding headphones/earphones I've ever heard), the ATH M50 (purely sentimental values), and the Sony XM3 (well.. ANC)


----------



## baskingshark

Different strokes for different folks, but I find that for CHIFI IEMs, they have superb price to performance ratio compared to CHIFI headphones. I still find that that most western headphones are king in the headphone industry, whereas the CHIFI IEMs have really caught up to the midfi western brands for IEMs at least. The CHIFI headphones are catching up though, tried a few of their stuff and they ain't bad, but just that the CHIFI IEMs have more choices and better selection. It is my hope that CHIFI headphones can one day do the same thing and catch up to their western counterparts in the midfi segment, so as to save all of us $$$ in this hobby.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 1, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Different strokes for different folks, but I find that for CHIFI IEMs, they have superb price to performance ratio compared to CHIFI headphones. I still find that that most western headphones are king in the headphone industry, whereas the CHIFI IEMs have really caught up to the midfi western brands for IEMs at least. The CHIFI headphones are catching up though, tried a few of their stuff and they ain't bad, but just that the CHIFI IEMs have more choices and better selection. It is my hope that CHIFI headphones can one day do the same thing and catch up to their western counterparts in the midfi segment, so as to save all of us $$$ in this hobby.


I tend to prefer over ears myself if mostly because I HAVE to limit the usage of IEMs due to the increased chance to impact my earwax every time I put them on compared to a can. So I have to relegate IEMs to portable use. To be completely honest, I'm not sure if this is due to me trying to force the tips too deep and/or I'm choosing an eartip too small that's unable to grab my ear with a shallow insertion. Or the way I insert the tips is just plain incorrect (Tipically I pull the ears from above before inserting).

Edit: Makes me wonder how it's even possible to fully insert an Etymotic ERXXX without pushing the earwax.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SciOC said:


> TBT, He is overly critical and I honestly wonder if he gets any enjoyment out of the hobby...  His opinions are worth just about zero to me.  He is my example of a reviewer I give Zero credence to from a personal subjective taste standpoint.  The only pair I really agree with him on is the blon.   Pairs he likes are generally pretty drab to me....  Pairs he trashes I either like, or can be fixed with very minor EQ.
> 
> That being said, he does seem to be one of the more trustworthy reviewers in the sense of not being a total shill.
> 
> He's like the opposite of a hobbyist like me though.  I like a vast majority of gear I get (one of the few things in life where I'm an optimist) and he seems to hate most of it.  His general attitude bums me out.  Get another hobby that brings you joy buddy....



Reminds me of joker. remember the king reviewer joker? now that was a hit and miss reviewer. some things were spot on, and some were absolutely not anywhere near what he described. The biggest ones that come to mind were the JVC HA-FXT90 , VSonic GR-7 bass, Thinksound Rain, and the Fischer Audio Silver Bullet. I thought all of them either sounded weaksauce or not up to the reviews. So hit and miss. gotta find folks you can trust.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

what happened with @HungryPanda? When i was last here in April, he was still posting.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 1, 2020)

Hungry was a health care worker. Got Covid and passed away it was shocking news and still is. I have to admit this year was and still is one of the worst in the history of man kind. I am also a health care worker and I am sick of wearing a mask but it is something I have to have on all day long. 

Unfortunately we are not out of the woods on this one. While life goes on people like our good buddy Hungrypanda passed away. I also had some coworkers who caught the virus and managed to survive. It has affected so many people and killed a lot more. 

I think the best part of having my earphones at work I can forget all that is still happening even if just for an hour and listen to some music. I feel bad for folks that don't enjoy music for some reason.  I am at risk every day I am at work but life goes on.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Hungry was a health care worker. Got Covid and passed away it was shocking news and still is.



oh wow. that's horrible news. my deepest condolences to his family and friends. COVID is awful.


----------



## JEHL

I think this is why I like warm/dark sounding gear. It's not because I'm treble sensitive, it's because it's MUCH easier for me to achieve zen moments with neutral/dark gear than bright gear.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> I'm with you, after I got the HD800S a couple of years ago everything else is just nice to have while they're need to have for me. That being said, 95% of the time I listen to music huge open headphones are out of the question so IEM's still get a lot more usage. Then there's always the curiosity og trying new things......


It's weird but I hear almost zilch for staging from over the ear sets, closed or open, whatever....   I'd say the range of sounds is about if I had Mickey mouse ears for really good sets.  Also, everything sounds behind me by a few inches which doesn't occur with IEMs.

With IEMs it is a little bit larger of a stage, but the illusion works better and the separation between instruments is MUCH superior, as well as the bass punch, weight and slam.  For me it's really no contest.  

The moment I tried the TFZ S5, my over the ear days were done....  To bad my old ety er4ps had no stage, otherwise I'd have been into IEMs much sooner.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> I think this is why I like warm/dark sounding gear. It's not because I'm treble sensitive, it's because it's MUCH easier for me to achieve zen moments with neutral/dark gear than bright gear.



that is oddly opposite my ears, but that's what makes this hobby most unpredictable!


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> Per Crinacle:
> *“11/08 edit:* I was informed that the first Monarch unit I received was built incorrectly. I just received the second (correct) unit, and so the impressions/measurements sections have been amended accordingly.“
> 
> He updated this article: https://crinacle.com/2020/07/29/thieaudio-monarch-unboxing/



The black line (first sample) is looked better to me. I wonder if this a unite variation? or they just retune it?


----------



## JEHL

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CJHP51S/

Wonder what are the pitfalls of renewed.


----------



## pr0b3r

Just wondering if there's any IEM worth buying that is an upgrade to Orb's treble and airiness under $500. H40 is the only one I'm aware of that has a superior treble for my taste, but Orb trumps it for bass and vocals.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CJHP51S/
> 
> Wonder what are the pitfalls of renewed.



I got a refurbished Sony DAP that lasted me years. Got the Senn IE800 as a renewed display unit. still going strong. So there probably will be an amazing deal if they are a honest dealer?


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 2, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Hungry was a health care worker. Got Covid and passed away it was shocking news and still is. I have to admit this year was and still is one of the worst in the history of man kind. I am also a health care worker and I am sick of wearing a mask but it is something I have to have on all day long.
> 
> Unfortunately we are not out of the woods on this one. While life goes on people like our good buddy Hungrypanda passed away. I also had some coworkers who caught the virus and managed to survive. It has affected so many people and killed a lot more.
> 
> I think the best part of having my earphones at work I can forget all that is still happening even if just for an hour and listen to some music. I feel bad for folks that don't enjoy music for some reason.  I am at risk every day I am at work but life goes on.


Respect friend for the giving you do. There is nothing better than to have kindness and compassion for others....and putting yourself on the line. Scary times. Due to a whole list of conditions that make me vulnerable, I have been out 4 times since lock down in UK. I went online to @HungryPanda funeral. It was sad, because at the time everything was limited without any real human contact for his wife. Tragic. My heart went out to his partner who was so active here. So, so unfair.


----------



## pr0b3r

I also saw a post on Facebook showing @HungryPanda and some of his friends (also Head-fiers I guess) having a mini audio meet. I think that was just this year before he got hospitalized. It was sad indeed. He's quite prone to the virus as his age was already advanced. Still, cheers to his contributions to the community, and heartfelt thanks to his sacrifices as one of the frontliners who battled with the damn virus. May his will live on as one who continued to contribute a lot to this community despite his age while having a demanding day job.


----------



## Nimweth

Just Arrived: Smabat NCO. Single DD Graphene 8mm. MMCX. They are tiny, the capsule is only 10mm long but very comfortable. Sound is very neutral with good extension both ends, good rumble of sub-bass from such a small unit. More impressions soon and review to follow. Can somebody create a showcase page for me?


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Reminds me of joker. remember the king reviewer joker? now that was a hit and miss reviewer. some things were spot on, and some were absolutely not anywhere near what he described. The biggest ones that come to mind were the JVC HA-FXT90 , VSonic GR-7 bass, Thinksound Rain, and the Fischer Audio Silver Bullet. I thought all of them either sounded weaksauce or not up to the reviews. So hit and miss. gotta find folks you can trust.



I used to trade with Joker and heard half or more of the exact earphones he reviewed. Over 90% spot on with me. The only difference being he always tried to get the most isolation out of an earphone. So, the last few % difference is that I would take off iso if I felt it helped an earphone. Funny how the ones you listed have so many reviews and are well regarded by many. Almost classics all four. Think you are in the minority there. Joker was more consistent and better than people reviewing today. Shigeo, Joker, ClieOS, KJK, etc. back in the day were a step above what we have today though perhaps to be expected with it being more watered down today.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Just Arrived: Smabat NCO. Single DD Graphene 8mm. MMCX. They are tiny, the capsule is only 10mm long but very comfortable. Sound is very neutral with good extension both ends, good rumble of sub-bass from such a small unit. More impressions soon and review to follow. Can somebody create a showcase page for me?



Here u go friend: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/

SMABAT is one of my favourite earbud companies, look forward to your review (and their foray into the IEM world).


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Here u go friend: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/
> 
> SMABAT is one of my favourite earbud companies, look forward to your review (and their foray into the IEM world).


Thank you. They are now burning in. The sound is definitely similar to the Smabat earbuds, very nice.


----------



## 1TrickPony

jant71 said:


> I used to trade with Joker and heard half or more of the exact earphones he reviewed. Over 90% spot on with me. The only difference being he always tried to get the most isolation out of an earphone. So, the last few % difference is that I would take off iso if I felt it helped an earphone. Funny how the ones you listed have so many reviews and are well regarded by many. Almost classics all four. Think you are in the minority there. Joker was more consistent and better than people reviewing today. Shigeo, Joker, ClieOS, KJK, etc. back in the day were a step above what we have today though perhaps to be expected with it being more watered down today.



Tell him we miss him and still love his incredible work. I hope he's doing alright.


----------



## SciOC

Got my woojer strap yesterday from their IGG campaign and am putting it through it's paces.  I haven't seen much talk at all about this device on here or from, ummmmm, from THIS crowd.  

https://www.woojer.com/strap/

Basically it's a haptic bass feedback device you pair via Bluetooth.   I wish my hiby r6 pro would allow me to use a headphone port at the same time as the Bluetooth out but for now I'm stuck with my earphones plugged into the 3.5mm out from the woojer (making me cringe a bit there).

It's interesting.  It could use some work but the tactile sensation for bass might be fun for bassheads like me who miss feeling the bass thump in your chest.

Feels a little bit sloppy but adds another dimension to the headphone experience.  

Worth the $109 I paid for it?  Meh?  Will probably be worth it and a bit of fun when I'm in an altered state, but might want to wait for future versions....


----------



## unifutomaki

SciOC said:


> Got my woojer strap yesterday from their IGG campaign and am putting it through it's paces.  I haven't seen much talk at all about this device on here or from, ummmmm, from THIS crowd.
> 
> https://www.woojer.com/strap/
> 
> ...



Interesting... now what if we combined the Woojer with the Lofelt Basslet


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> Got my woojer strap yesterday from their IGG campaign and am putting it through it's paces.  I haven't seen much talk at all about this device on here or from, ummmmm, from THIS crowd.
> 
> https://www.woojer.com/strap/
> 
> ...


I remember the days of a basement room, with a concrete floor and little furniture. The large stand mount speakers sent soundwaves, from the vinyl record deck into my plexus. I miss that physical hit of the deep bass. Can this device recreate that intensity?


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> Interesting... now what if we combined the Woojer with the Lofelt Basslet



And then combined the Woojer with the Lofelt Basslet, with THIS:





The ultimate immersive experience


----------



## SciOC

unifutomaki said:


> Interesting... now what if we combined the Woojer with the Lofelt Basslet


Yeah, there are others like it including that.   Not a new concept.  I remember when the rumblepak for the N64 first came out....  Sort of gimmicky, yes, but also sort of neat.


dharmasteve said:


> I remember the days of a basement room, with a concrete floor and little furniture. The large stand mount speakers sent soundwaves, from the vinyl record deck into my plexus. I miss that physical hit of the deep bass. Can this device recreate that intensity?


Sort of.

Intensity wise it can get quite strong and deep, but it is fairly localized to the area you wear the transducer.  For me, I will always wear it on my chest.  The haptic feedback can also feel a bit loose or sloppy compared to the accuracy and naturalness of actual soundwaves.  


Slater said:


> And then combined the Woojer with the Lofelt Basslet, with THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate immersive experience


No comment, just want to see this over and over....


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> Yeah, there are others like it including that.   Not a new concept.  I remember when the rumblepak for the N64 first came out....  Sort of gimmicky, yes, but also sort of neat.
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> ...


Cool device.


----------



## unifutomaki

Taking a fresh dose of budget-fi enjoyment


----------



## Ziggomatic

1TrickPony said:


> Tell him we miss him and still love his incredible work. I hope he's doing alright.



I wouldn't be in this hobby if it wasn't for |joker|.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ziggomatic said:


> I wouldn't be in this hobby if it wasn't for |joker|.


Joker was awesome. don't get me wrong. he steered me to some great earphones in those early days, and the first reviewer i would seek out would be him and CleOS (SP?. I'm just saying that regardless, you gotta find someone with your ears in sound signature, or you'll end up with those kind of misses.


----------



## SciOC

unifutomaki said:


> Taking a fresh dose of budget-fi enjoyment


Lol, sertraline actually makes me super agitated (been on fluoxetine for years and years).  Clonazapam is the way to go, or even better, THC.....

I don't know these old reviewers at all....  I just know that I don't trust many of today's reviewers.  Too many guys trying to make a living on it and/or thinking they're the end all be all of audio.


----------



## FutureLegend70

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07T3J8TZ5?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

So yesterday for a laugh, ordered with a fresh pair of Zs10 Pro, I picked this pair of mmcx monitors for just over a tenner, partly because I just loved the wood grain look. 
Not expecting a great deal whatsoever I've actually yet to get these things out my ears! 
Dual dynamic driver, I Think I was expecting something really cheap with tons of bass and no clarity whatsoever! These are actually splendidly balanced. OK they're not high end by any means but seriously I'm impressed, bit like a Shure 315 with a touch more body in the bass department and more detailed. 
Plus they come with a nice little carry bag, and of course the option to change cables. 
Love it when a plan comes together. 
Excellent.


----------



## activatorfly

Paired the Trio with the new Hiby R6 Pro today...stunning synergy. Musicality becomes much more engaging thanks to improved imaging & sound-stage....plus MSEB dramatically improves mids & sparkle...colour me impressed!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

JEHL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CJHP51S/
> 
> Wonder what are the pitfalls of renewed.


I've bought renewed things in the past with good results, but I do draw the line at items that go into my body.


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> Paired the Trio with the new Hiby R6 Pro today...stunning synergy. Musicality becomes much more engaging thanks to improved imaging & sound-stage....plus MSEB dramatically improves mids & sparkle...colour me impressed!


You get all stocked up on 4.4mm cables yet?  Balanced is the only way to fly with Hiby, the power difference is absurd...  I've actually stopped using the EQ fully and do all tweaks through MSEB so as not to mess with the power (dropping the gain in EQ to allow for the boosts I want affects quality to much unlike MSEB).  Those MSEB sliders sure are fun, and sound quality isn't usually impacted until +-50 or so (with a couple exceptions).

Enjoy the new gear!  Hard to go back from it one you have it.  Have fun!


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> You get all stocked up on 4.4mm cables yet?  Balanced is the only way to fly with Hiby, the power difference is absurd...  I've actually stopped using the EQ fully and do all tweaks through MSEB so as not to mess with the power (dropping the gain in EQ to allow for the boosts I want affects quality to much unlike MSEB).  Those MSEB sliders sure are fun, and sound quality isn't usually impacted until +-50 or so (with a couple exceptions).
> 
> Enjoy the new gear!  Hard to go back from it one you have it.  Have fun!



wish ibasso have that similarly MSEB tweaks


----------



## Owludio

DynamicEars said:


> congrats on your brave moves, what EST that they are using? Driver configuration is unique on these sets. How is the mid section?


I think they use Sonion EST, by the look of that. With about 25 hours on them, they keep changing. Now mids became thick and more 3-dimentional.
It sounds like 7mm driver is affected by burn in but it takes longer for it to break-in. In the low mids it helps 11mm DD to make vocals intoxicating. It's not just 3d but good DD tonality - what makes Miracle different from something like another very competent IEM - Trio. I like Trio for rock and complex and busy tracks. Lush mid-bass of Miracle feels a little loose occasionally, where Trio plows with ease. I believe that at least for now, - sub-bass even on LZ A6mini is better, not even talking about stellar sub of Trio.  From sub-bass through mid-bass, that is not recessed, like in Trio, the transition to high mids appears smooth. There I notice ESTs taking over with ethereal airy treble. 
I noticed that in the description of EJ7 & ST7 it's advertised that female vocals will sound especially good. It's also true with Miracle, I guess EST are doing their job. 
Acoustic is absolutely addictive with Miracle. I found myself listening to the same songs multiple times today, just couldn't get enough. At some point had to stop and switch to podcasts, as music became to distracting at work. It has lush and thick lows and mids reminiscent of H40, but smoother. Mesmerizing. 
After burn-in, Synergy with Hiby came back. Love it now with both DX160 and R5.






Dsnuts said:


> I might try an LZ again. They just left a bad taste in my mouth with a BA dieing on me from my A5. Never experienced a BA dieing on me even from much cheaper earphones. Looking forward to see how the A7 turns out.


A5 was collecting water condensate and apparently components inside were not protected by coating/epoxy. Mine failed within Amazon return window, so I was lucky. Still bought A6mini - figured that simple DD+Piezo design should be hard to screw-up. Waiting for A7 as well. I wonder if that mind-bending soundstage of Miracle can be beat.


----------



## jwbrent

DynamicEars said:


> wish ibasso have that similarly MSEB tweaks



Nothing proprietary about MSEB, it’s still an equalizer but perhaps done in a more user friendly manner. Since I generally read only positive comments about HiBy’s approach, iBasso and others may license to include it or come up with their own version that accomplishes the same result. I believe Hidizs adopted MSEB on its new AP80 Pro. 

The truly cool feature about MSEB on HiBy daps is system wide capability. Love that!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i love it. no having to mess with parametic EQ or presets. nah. gimme MSEB or gimme dea---nothing! lol


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i love it. no having to mess with parametic EQ or presets. nah. gimme MSEB or gimme dea---nothing! lol


I'm actually curious now about the puzzle to turn the GL20's extremely wonky's no bass and no treble default tuning using MSEB into whatever tuning you like.

For example: Here's what Crinacle's published EQ settings for the GL20 look like:

*Low shelf:* 100Hz, +5dB
*Peak:* 700Hz, 3.0Q, -4dB
*Peak:* 1200Hz, 1.1Q, -5.5dB
*Peak:* 2600Hz, 1.7Q, +9.5dB
*Peak:* 5300Hz, 1.6Q, +16dB
*Preamp:* -16dB 

Which SEEMS to tune it to somewhat resemble his own Fearless x Crinacle Dawn tuning.

How much simpler is using MSEB to get the specified EQ settings above?

Or maybe someone could show me an Oratory1990 example instead.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 3, 2020)

Short Keyword comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00.

Quick comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00. The D02 is not burned in yet. Wanted to hear them from HiBy R5, 4.4mm. I've changed the cables. The iBasso it00 now  has a 4.4mm silver litz. The ISN D02 a copper 8 core 4.4mm. They are quite different and complementary. The iBasso it00 has Clarity, Warmth, Organic, Good Timbre, Slightly Warm Veil. Big Sound, Rounded, Big Bass . The D02 (switch off) is Assertive, Extremely Clear, Good Timbre, Clarity, Crisp, Punchy, Edgy, Unveiled, Big Bass, Spacious. I would say they are both *exceptional, and exceptional value*. Price $79-$89.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> Short Keyword comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00.
> 
> Quick comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00. The D02 is not burned in yet. Wanted to hear them from HiBy R5, 4.4mm. I've changed the cables. The iBasso it00 now  has a 4.4mm silver litz. The ISN D02 a copper 8 core 4.4mm. They are quite different and complementary. The iBasso it00 has Clarity, Warmth, Organic, Good Timbre, Slightly Warm Veil. Big Sound, Rounded, Big Bass . The D02 (switch off) is Assertive, Extremely Clear, Good Timbre, Clear, Crisp, Punchy, Edgy, Unveiled, Big Bass, Spacious. I would say they are both *exceptional, and exceptional value*. Price $79-$89.


Can’t wait to get mine.   I‘m glad that the D02 is quite different from the IT00 and is complementary,


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 3, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> There's a new metal shell DD set on Aliexpress, on multiple shops now, called the HZSound Heart Mirror.
> $49 USD.
> 
> A KPE/kanas pro clone?



So the Heart Mirror review unit just arrived.






Very nice and pretty metal build, though it is a finger print magnet. Comfortable and good fitting. Accessories as advertised, quite well accessorized for the price. SPC cable well braided and not microphonic, with chin cinch.

The Heart Mirror sports a neutralish bright tuning with forward vocals, it's a good set for vocal lovers and guitar lovers. Technicalities are above average for a single DD set, except soundstage is average in height/depth (width is quite wide). The 10 mm Carbon nanometer diaphragm sports fast transients. Scales better with amping. The upper mids and lower treble are boosted and can on some rare occasions can get spicy, so it sounds better to me on warmer sources. Maybe for the non cable skeptics, they can try using a pure copper cable instead of the provided SPC stock cable too to tame the upper mids.

Timbre for acoustic instruments and vocals is excellent, note weight and bass is on the thinner side though. A very good single DD set in the sub $50 bracket for those that don't want the usual harman/V shape tuned budget fare.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> You get all stocked up on 4.4mm cables yet?  Balanced is the only way to fly with Hiby, the power difference is absurd...  I've actually stopped using the EQ fully and do all tweaks through MSEB so as not to mess with the power (dropping the gain in EQ to allow for the boosts I want affects quality to much unlike MSEB).  Those MSEB sliders sure are fun, and sound quality isn't usually impacted until +-50 or so (with a couple exceptions).
> 
> Enjoy the new gear!  Hard to go back from it one you have it.  Have fun!


I've got one Fiio 2.5mm > 4.4mm pentacon adaptor & a generic 2.5mm > 3.5mm - so there's no real need to add any superfluous cables. Tbh I find SE output to be excellent on the R6 Pro, & is much easier on battery life! The units' in-built & in-app MSEB settings allows you to "double up" its impact - creating a boosted output similar to balanced imo!


----------



## SciOC

JEHL said:


> I'm actually curious now about the puzzle to turn the GL20's extremely wonky's no bass and no treble default tuning using MSEB into whatever tuning you like.
> 
> For example: Here's what Crinacle's published EQ settings for the GL20 look like:
> 
> ...


MSEB doesn't work like traditional EQ, it's a set of sliders with ranges from -100 to +100 for various sounds attributes like bass depth, female overtones, coolness/warmth, etc.  Unfortunately there is no way to compare, truly an apples to oranges situation.  It changes the character of the sound far more than EQ or PEQ alone.


activatorfly said:


> I've got one Fiio 2.5mm > 4.4mm pentacon adaptor & a generic 2.5mm > 3.5mm - so there's no real need to add any superfluous cables. Tbh I find SE output to be excellent on the R6 Pro, & is much easier on battery life! The units' in-built & in-app MSEB settings allows you to "double up" its impact - creating a boosted output similar to balanced imo!


I'll be blunt.  The balanced 4.4mm out is far superior in all ways given the power differential.  Wait for the next ali sale and stock up on 4.4 mm cables.  Adapters are only a temporary solution IMO but always go with the balanced out.

You're missing out on a lot of headspace and dynamics if you're not using the 4.4mm out.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> Short Keyword comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00.
> 
> Quick comparison between ISN D02 and iBasso it00. The D02 is not burned in yet. Wanted to hear them from HiBy R5, 4.4mm. I've changed the cables. The iBasso it00 now  has a 4.4mm silver litz. The ISN D02 a copper 8 core 4.4mm. They are quite different and complementary. The iBasso it00 has Clarity, Warmth, Organic, Good Timbre, Slightly Warm Veil. Big Sound, Rounded, Big Bass . The D02 (switch off) is Assertive, Extremely Clear, Good Timbre, Clarity, Crisp, Punchy, Edgy, Unveiled, Big Bass, Spacious. I would say they are both *exceptional, and exceptional value*. Price $79-$89.



Both have significant driver flex and the D02 isn't front vented which makes the flex worst and in my case a perfect seal impossible due to suction/pressure/loss of sound/whatever effect and hence requiring foam tips which limits tips rolling options and isn't comfortable to me.

Among all the sustained and relentless hype for these D02 by less than a handful, not a single mention of this has been made so far if I am not mistaken...


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 3, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Both have significant driver flex and the D02 isn't front vented which makes the flex worst and in my case a perfect seal impossible due to suction/pressure/loss of sound/whatever effect and hence requiring foam tips which limits tips rolling options and isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> Among all the sustained and relentless hype for these D02 by less than a handful, not a single mention of this has been made so far if I am not mistaken...




If mine had driver flex I would have made it clear. I just don't get any driver flex. I would always say people should be impeccably honest though.
Edit
No driver flex on my it00 either.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 3, 2020)

I dont get driver flex at all on my sets. I have 2 pairs and both are fine.

If your getting substantial driver flex. I would contact Penon and ask them about it.


----------



## zenki

baskingshark said:


> So the Heart Mirror review unit just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micropore the vent to get more bass hopefully


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> Micropore the vent to get more bass hopefully



Yeah good idea, I think that will help the bass, but of the other bass vent mods I've tried before, they make the bass quantity more, but may not necessarily give better quality bass (sounds a bit muddy/boomy). And occasionally blocking the vents adds driver flex.

Anyways I guess we have many CHIFI options at the budget range for different sound signatures, so I wouldn't wanna purposely mod something to change the sound signature  to what it wasn't intended to. Well, I generally only mod as a last choice for some offending frequencies eg TRN VX shrill treble/upper mids.


----------



## zenki (Sep 3, 2020)

Quantity yes, Quality hmm...
😂


----------



## Nimweth

Smabat NCO more impressions: 
Excellent timbre on acoustic instruments, classical music sounds very natural. Sound is "speaker-like" with a very expansive stage. Mids are natural and open and treble is extended but "soft" with no harshness whatsoever. This is a very well-tuned set not unlike the ST-10s (Black/Silver) in tonality but with a warmer but still detailed bass. Very comfortable to wear, even smaller than ED9 or TRN M10. Very well constructed as well.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> MSEB doesn't work like traditional EQ, it's a set of sliders with ranges from -100 to +100 for various sounds attributes like bass depth, female overtones, coolness/warmth, etc.  Unfortunately there is no way to compare, truly an apples to oranges situation.  It changes the character of the sound far more than EQ or PEQ alone.
> 
> I'll be blunt.  The balanced 4.4mm out is far superior in all ways given the power differential.  Wait for the next ali sale and stock up on 4.4 mm cables.  Adapters are only a temporary solution IMO but always go with the balanced out.
> 
> You're missing out on a lot of headspace and dynamics if you're not using the 4.4mm out.


Blunt is always the best policy! - given that balanced is superior....a good compromise is to use the R6 as a DAC whilst using balanced - thus freezing battery drain....


----------



## SleeStack1

chickenmoon said:


> Both have significant driver flex and the D02 isn't front vented which makes the flex worst and in my case a perfect seal impossible due to suction/pressure/loss of sound/whatever effect and hence requiring foam tips which limits tips rolling options and isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> Among all the sustained and relentless hype for these D02 by less than a handful, not a single mention of this has been made so far if I am not mistaken...


I mentioned significant driver flex on my D02 pair.  Unfortunately, flex was the minor issue.  A fully non-functional bud was the bigger one.  I contacted Penon and they are shipping me another D02 set.  If the next set also has QC issues, I'll be done with ISN for good and accept my bad misfortune.  I'll remain guardedly optimistic for now.


----------



## SleeStack1

Although this is not the appropriate thread, can anyone direct me to a good tutorial on MSEB?

I'm playing with it on an R3 Pro with my guideray T20.  MSEB seems crazy powerful.  I can indeed make my IEMs sound like just about anything...good and bad.

Honestly, its a touch overwhelming...not that PEQ can't be challenging too.

I'd love to learn a few tips.  Its been all trial and error and playing with interactions on the different sliders.


----------



## SleeStack1

FutureLegend70 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07T3J8TZ5?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> So yesterday for a laugh, ordered with a fresh pair of Zs10 Pro, I picked this pair of mmcx monitors for just over a tenner, partly because I just loved the wood grain look.
> Not expecting a great deal whatsoever I've actually yet to get these things out my ears!
> ...


If you like woodgrain and don't mind paying $60-$70US, try out the Guideray GR-T20.  Everything about them has been real nice for me.


----------



## SciOC

SleeStack1 said:


> Although this is not the appropriate thread, can anyone direct me to a good tutorial on MSEB?
> 
> I'm playing with it on an R3 Pro with my guideray T20.  MSEB seems crazy powerful.  I can indeed make my IEMs sound like just about anything...good and bad.
> 
> ...


I've messed with it a lot since I was an original R6 owner through their IGG campaign.  I'll write up a method that I use to get to my settings.  It's good to have consistent process in how you go about tweaking settings IMO.  Obviously, there are a lot of ways to skin a cat but I've settled on a way to go about it that produces nice results for me.  Give me a day or two to write it up.

Long story short, set to extreme, use one slider at a time, set to -100, then+100 to see what the slider does, then to-70 and+70, then-50+50, and so on until you decide your preference for that slider.  And then the important part is to make a second pass through them all and save the settings....


----------



## DannyBai

I picked up an isine10 b-stock for $150 and I haven’t loved an earphone this much in a long time. The openness is so amazing. I can’t believe I waited so long to try a planar earphone from Audeze.


----------



## courierdriver (Sep 4, 2020)

SciOC said:


> I've messed with it a lot since I was an original R6 owner through their IGG campaign.  I'll write up a method that I use to get to my settings.  It's good to have consistent process in how you go about tweaking settings IMO.  Obviously, there are a lot of ways to skin a cat but I've settled on a way to go about it that produces nice results for me.  Give me a day or two to write it up.
> 
> Long story short, set to extreme, use one slider at a time, set to -100, then+100 to see what the slider does, then to-70 and+70, then-50+50, and so on until you decide your preference for that slider.  And then the important part is to make a second pass through them all and save the settings....


I was using Hiby Music Player on my Samsung S8+ smartphone for the past 2 years. Then suddenly it stopped working. I deleted it and went to Google Play to re download it; only to find out it wasn't offered anymore. Tonight, I went back to the Google Play store and found that it's back; so I re downloaded it. Haven't had much time yet to spend with it but I'm excited to get this thing back and working with my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp.  Been a HUGE fan of the MSEB EQ for the past years. When I lost the Hiby app, I had to buy UAAP app and the PEQ at an additional cost. And tbth, I don't like it as much as the Hiby Music app. The MSEB is much easier to use, and does a better job of making all my iems sound great.


----------



## Cevisi

Got this from my father today. He said hey i see you always with somthing similar. This is what i bought 1988. I don't use it any more. He let me know that this was at the time pretty high end gear

I didn't try the receiver till now. But the buds are really great. I listen to some 80 funk/rock and wow these are great it just make sense these were made for this kind of music. It just sound so like it should be they resolve great and sound very live and airy. They get pretty loud on my phone without distortion. Stereo seperation is kinda weak. But these got a enjoyment to them i never felt before.

When this was good gear at the time we made a great jump in details and seperation. But lost alot of liveliness natural characteristics timbre and just the sense of pure enjoyment. These don't give you the reason to say this lacks this is bad

I just get the feeling of wow these sound great i want listen to them


----------



## unifutomaki

Cevisi said:


> Got this from my father today. He said hey i see you always with somthing similar. This is what i bought 1988. I don't use it any more. He let me know that this was at the time pretty high end gear



That looks like a sweet receiver. Have a soft spot for old school Sony gear (well, I love their contemporary products too)


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 4, 2020)

SciOC said:


> MSEB doesn't work like traditional EQ, it's a set of sliders with ranges from -100 to +100 for various sounds attributes like bass depth, female overtones, coolness/warmth, etc.  Unfortunately there is no way to compare, truly an apples to oranges situation.  It changes the character of the sound far more than EQ or PEQ alone.
> 
> I'll be blunt.  The balanced 4.4mm out is far superior in all ways given the power differential.  Wait for the next ali sale and stock up on 4.4 mm cables.  z IMO but always go with the balanced out.
> 
> You're missing out on a lot of headspace and dynamics if you're not using the 4.4mm out.


Tbh, I don't consider adapters as just a temporary solution - you can leave them attached to the DAP...thus it makes quick removal of iems much easier (and minimising jack removals protects the unit.)  DAC balanced does sound amazing - the Dual ESS9028 Sabre delivers very high-performance.
Also when using the R6 as a standalone - I'm now finding that the battery isn't draining as much with balanced out.....
If I do need to slow it down even further, R6 Pro's SE out is easily as good as balanced via Sony NW-ZX300a - even with its new custom fw.


----------



## Nimweth

More on the Smabat NCO: I know some don't believe in burn-in but the transformation after 48 hours is amazing. The soundstage is amongst the best I have heard and the timbre is outstanding, Detail retrieval also excellent and bass powerful and natural, great transient response as well. These are really special.


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, 
Hope you doing well, I did the review for BGVP Artmagic VG4, if you looking for neutral and well balanced IEM with natural timbre, you can check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-artmagic-vg4.24471/reviews
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Owludio

chickenmoon said:


> Both have significant driver flex and the D02 isn't front vented which makes the flex worst and in my case a perfect seal impossible due to suction/pressure/loss of sound/whatever effect and hence requiring foam tips which limits tips rolling options and isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> Among all the sustained and relentless hype for these D02 by less than a handful, not a single mention of this has been made so far if I am not mistaken...


My Blessing2 isn't "front-vented" but like many modern resin-filled IEMs - has both sides of DD tubed to the back. Same appears to be the case with my new Rose Miracle. No flex in either. It's not guaranteed though, depending on individual ear-canal. (I was getting flex with LX and getting it on one side with L3) But with incorrect assembly, tube could get clogged, so I would suspect QC issue there.


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> My Blessing2 isn't "front-vented" but like many modern resin-filled IEMs - has both sides of DD tubed to the back. Same appears to be the case with my new Rose Miracle. No flex in either. It's not guaranteed though, depending on individual ear-canal. (I was getting flex with LX and getting it on one side with L3) But with incorrect assembly, tube could get clogged, so I would suspect QC issue there.



How is the Rose coming along? I was not planning on it but a second stimulus payment might go to a Miracle EST.


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> How is the Rose coming along? I was not planning on it but a second stimulus payment might go to a Miracle EST.


If you look at my signature - it's N#1 now. Trio is close 2-nd. (It wasn't as close until I switched Trio to Pentacon balanced on R5 - awesome synergy!) It has different presentation from Trio though. 
Rose has less focus on deepest sub-bass, and instead has it full, thick and spacious, reminiscent of H40 and Hidiz MS4 Mermaid, which is my preferred type of bass. Low mids are a bit warmer than Trio. Both are great. I don't find Trio mids deficient in any way. I also never find them congested, always get spacious airy soundstage, but when it comes to air and space, it looks like extra 2 Sonion EST deliver sizable advantage.
 Noticeable difference starts at upper mids & lower treble that less elevated than in traditional tuning, making vocals slightly less forward reminiscent to Sony Z5, giving deeper more distant presentation. I like it better this way, as I'm sensitive to 3-7K range. Negative effect of that (and speed of EST) - is somewhat less natural percussion timbre, as I see many people describe that ethereal nature of EST treble. The good news, is that in my experience, this kind of treble scales well and stops being a problem with higher end sources. Also, it's the least offensive treble, despite that this IEM is by no means treble-shy.
              I'm still amazed how accurate Trio tuning is. Almost perfect monitor, where nothing sounds wrong. Miracle has more fun tuning, at this time still less accurate, but it's so darn addictive. 
I haven't listened to my other IEMs since Monday. The only exception, is that I used Orb for commute today. (Taped vent thus reducing bass and increasing isolation - win, win!) Also used Trio and H40(H40 is taped as well) for evening commute. This kind of re-adjustment of my wide range preferences happened last time, when addiction to Roland sound prompted me to sell my LX year ago. 
        Because of terrible fit & isolation, the King of my IEMs hasn't been challenged yet. IMR Rah will be compared to Miracle tomorrow. 
I prefer DD tonality, and that's the main reason why I vent for Rose and not something like Tri Starlight. What is your preference?


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> Because of terrible fit & isolation, the King of my IEMs hasn't been challenged yet. IMR Rah will be compared to Miracle tomorrow.
> I prefer DD tonality, and that's the main reason why I vent for Rose and not something like Tri Starlight. What is your preference?



Don't have one. Over the years I have found it is what you do with it and I like my sound at a point where both can reach it. Out of my all time top 5, 3 are dynamic involved and 2 armature only. I like energy, speed, quick and punchy bass, huge stage, treble quality even over the extension, and effortlessness and near ruthless separation. This can be fatiguing to some when more and more is there to be heard but it is not audio info overload for me I love it. It can be whatever driver type as long as it is big and roomy, fast, resolving, articulate and highly transparent.


----------



## IEMusic

chickenmoon said:


> Both have significant driver flex and the D02 isn't front vented which makes the flex worst and in my case a perfect seal impossible due to suction/pressure/loss of sound/whatever effect and hence requiring foam tips which limits tips rolling options and isn't comfortable to me.
> 
> Among all the sustained and relentless hype for these D02 by less than a handful, not a single mention of this has been made so far if I am not mistaken...


I have been getting bad driver flex with my D02, on the right side especially, but it seems to be improving a little, so I’m not wanting to post my impressions much until they fully settle in, and until I have had enough time to listen to them.  My initial impressions have been a mixed bag.

While you and I may be getting driver flex, we really don’t have reason to be upset at anyone not mentioning a characteristic that is not present for them.


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> Don't have one. Over the years I have found it is what you do with it and I like my sound at a point where both can reach it. Out of my all time top 5, 3 are dynamic involved and 2 armature only. I like energy, speed, quick and punchy bass, huge stage, treble quality even over the extension, and effortlessness and near ruthless separation. This can be fatiguing to some when more and more is there to be heard but it is not audio info overload for me I love it. It can be whatever driver type as long as it is big and roomy, fast, resolving, articulate and highly transparent.


Well, after that 4 EST treble, I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to single DD (RIP FD1). As for all BA, sub-bass impact makes them very genre limited, except for se846, T800 and possibly Thie Voyager14.
In fact, probably no more BA either, unless I can find something as well fitting and isolating as iBasso AM05 but with better sub-bass. No rush with that though, since Trio is mostly satisfactory for commute.
Could you give some example of a track to test for "quick & punchy bass"? I don't have much experience with that. 
       Effortlessness and separation appears to be there, I need to do more comparisons to figure out if that intoxicating property is unique, and is it due to my preferences. Note that our preferences might differ a lot. I don't even ever listen to speed tracks, nothing heavier than classic metal and even that very selectively. 
Interestingly, some of my best IEM purchases were "educated guess" blind buys. Roland was on its way to me when BGGAR hyped it. Fealess house is less safe to blind buy, because they experiment with tuning a lot. Sony Z5,A3 and N3 also had no reviews at the time. Though, I'm still mad at iBasso for defying the famous house sound with anemic AM05 failure of a bass. Well, at least fit and isolation were consistent...


----------



## JEHL

jant71 said:


> Don't have one. Over the years I have found it is what you do with it and I like my sound at a point where both can reach it. Out of my all time top 5, 3 are dynamic involved and 2 armature only. I like energy, speed, quick and punchy bass, huge stage, treble quality even over the extension, and effortlessness and near ruthless separation. This can be fatiguing to some when more and more is there to be heard but it is not audio info overload for me I love it. It can be whatever driver type as long as it is big and roomy, fast, resolving, articulate and highly transparent.


I think the best thing I've ever tried is the KSC-75... and the only thing that stands out is probably how stupidly roomy it sounds for $20. I'd imagine it fails miserably with the rest of your criteria.

... I wonder if the KPH30i in your signature is roomy too. Can't imagine the KSC-75 lasting more than a year with how terribly designed the cable is.

Wonder if I should regret not auditioning the Sennheiser HD650 when I was able to. I was like 15 years old back when I saw it and the store just doesn't exists anymore.


----------



## pr0b3r

Saw this posted by Penon FB page, captioned only as "Penon Volt."


----------



## DynamicEars

Owludio said:


> Well, after that 4 EST treble, I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to single DD (RIP FD1). As for all BA, sub-bass impact makes them very genre limited, except for se846, T800 and possibly Thie Voyager14.
> In fact, probably no more BA either, unless I can find something as well fitting and isolating as iBasso AM05 but with better sub-bass. No rush with that though, since Trio is mostly satisfactory for commute.
> Could you give some example of a track to test for "quick & punchy bass"? I don't have much experience with that.
> Effortlessness and separation appears to be there, I need to do more comparisons to figure out if that intoxicating property is unique, and is it due to my preferences. Note that our preferences might differ a lot. I don't even ever listen to speed tracks, nothing heavier than classic metal and even that very selectively.
> Interestingly, some of my best IEM purchases were "educated guess" blind buys. Roland was on its way to me when BGGAR hyped it. Fealess house is less safe to blind buy, because they experiment with tuning a lot. Sony Z5,A3 and N3 also had no reviews at the time. Though, I'm still mad at iBasso for defying the famous house sound with anemic AM05 failure of a bass. Well, at least fit and isolation were consistent...



My trio is 100 hours+ burned in, waiting for more 120 hours plus, amost there, i leave them burning in without hearing them again apparently. Cant talk much right now but they are close to studio monitor IEM, with no fault no major claws, similar to my M7, but i think i lile M7 better despite full BA set. Sony new side firing BA on their IER m7 m9 Z1R line ups are great, and with that soft density sponge damper they are very smooth.
I sold my andromeda last time a week after got my M7.
I also prefer multi driver hybrids because of their technicalities, no great set DD can provide similar accuracy, staging, layering and separation like that. I have few DD set including EX1000 but i agree with you EST trebles are great, they are details, well extended but may too smooth for some, or they just need to play around with more aggressive tuning because the characteristic isnt BA like. They need more "bites". 
Will post my full impressions later on Trio later on the mofasest thread


----------



## pr0b3r

pr0b3r said:


> Saw this posted by Penon FB page, captioned only as "Penon Volt."



Gonna have multiple EST drivers each side, hence the name "Volt." At least that's what the current prototype is. Driver count can still change as tuning process is still not finished. That's the only info I got from them. Interesting.


----------



## Nimweth

This looks interesting: A purple BL-03!
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Sp44KMQ53qc/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> This looks interesting: A purple BL-03!
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Sp44KMQ53qc/maxresdefault.jpg



I asked a seller, it is apparently the same internal tuning, just that they coloured the shell purple.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> I asked a seller, it is apparently the same internal tuning, just that they coloured the shell purple.


That's a bit disappointing, I would have liked a kind of blend between the 03 and 05 plus a fit like the 05.


----------



## JEHL

Nimweth said:


> That's a bit disappointing, I would have liked a kind of blend between the 03 and 05 plus a fit like the 05.


I think that's kinda what the BL-05s' supposed to be. Although it's... Turquoise?


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> I think that's kinda what the BL-05s' supposed to be. Although it's... Turquoise?


Yes, there was supposed to be a mint green one but I don't think it was produced. I do prefer the sound and fit of the 05 to the 03, but that purple 03 looks great!


----------



## hmscott (Sep 5, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I think that's kinda what the BL-05s' supposed to be. Although it's... Turquoise?


Yeah,  I was wondering if the new color Blon BL-05 would be a different sound, as the description seems to indicate here:

BLON BL-05s BL05s 3rd Generation 10mm *Upgraded Carbon Diaphragm* In Ear Earphone
>3rd Generation 10mm Carbon Diaphragm Dynamic Driver Unit.
https://hifigo.com/products/blon-bl-05s-bl05s

And they call it the BL-05s - that added 's' suggests the difference is not only the 'g' green change...

It has it's own new product page too, here's the original BL-05 page:
https://hifigo.com/products/blon-bl-05-bl05

Hifigo usually adds a new 'color' option to an existing product page like for the purple BL-03:
https://hifigo.com/products/blon-bl-03-hifi-10mm-carbon-diaphragm-dynamic-driver-in-ear-earphone-iem

I'm gonna order one of the BL-03 purple and BL-05s green.


----------



## JEHL

hmscott said:


> Yeah,  I was wondering if the new color Blon BL-05 would be a different sound, as the description seems to indicate here:
> 
> BLON BL-05s BL05s 3rd Generation 10mm *Upgraded Carbon Diaphragm* In Ear Earphone
> >3rd Generation 10mm Carbon Diaphragm Dynamic Driver Unit.
> ...


Oh it's actually listed as a standalone product on hifigo... The only way to buy one on Linsoul is by choosing the BL-05 and selecting the turquoise colored one... Then the name CHANGES to BL-05s

It's even worse on Amazon as all 3 are thrown together so you have to CAREFULLY! pick the right color: brown, purple, silver, BL05-Black, BL05-Silver, BL05S-Green. How on earth are you supposed to prevent someone from buying a different product thinking it was just a different color!? Doesn't help that aside from color the BL-05 and BL-05s look identical otherwise.


----------



## activatorfly

Owludio said:


> Well, after that 4 EST treble, I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to single DD (RIP FD1). As for all BA, sub-bass impact makes them very genre limited, except for se846, T800 and possibly Thie Voyager14.
> In fact, probably no more BA either, unless I can find something as well fitting and isolating as iBasso AM05 but with better sub-bass. No rush with that though, since Trio is mostly satisfactory for commute.
> Could you give some example of a track to test for "quick & punchy bass"? I don't have much experience with that.
> Effortlessness and separation appears to be there, I need to do more comparisons to figure out if that intoxicating property is unique, and is it due to my preferences. Note that our preferences might differ a lot. I don't even ever listen to speed tracks, nothing heavier than classic metal and even that very selectively.
> Interestingly, some of my best IEM purchases were "educated guess" blind buys. Roland was on its way to me when BGGAR hyped it. Fealess house is less safe to blind buy, because they experiment with tuning a lot. Sony Z5,A3 and N3 also had no reviews at the time. Though, I'm still mad at iBasso for defying the famous house sound with anemic AM05 failure of a bass. Well, at least fit and isolation were consistent...


My goto pairings are Trio / R6 Pro....& mobile: KS2 / N3.


----------



## dharmasteve

I've started a thread  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs". Anyone brave enough to confess and go through the shame...... come and tell us. IEMs/BUDs under $40.  No critiques, purely pleasure. You are in a confession booth.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 5, 2020)

I am not a fan of Hybrid 1DD x 1BA IEMs. In the cheaper ones there is only one that I have that sounds correct, coherent and rhythmical to me. I have some DD and Multi-BA IEMs too and, purely to me, they are not impressive. In general I like good DD IEMs. So recently I decided to get a rarely talked about, single BA, IEM. Where to get....I decided NiceHCK? They often have success with well thought out Buds and IEMs. So I received the NiceHCK DX100. Bought it cable free and put on a KBEAR Copper 8 core, 4.4mm, MMCX. Well ***k. Bloody hell. How do they do it? Rumble on a BA. Maybe I'm hallucinating, but what a big sound. For under £30 these are sensational. How do they move air. It must be a magic trick, a three card trick, pulling a pigeon out of a hat. There must be few of you on this thread that have the DT100. What do you think?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I am not a fan of Hybrid 1DD x 1BA IEMs. In the cheaper ones there is only one that I have that sounds correct, coherent and rhythmical to me. I have some DD and Multi-BA IEMs too and, purely to me, they are not impressive. In general I like good DD IEMs. So recently I decided to get a rarely talked about, single BA, IEM. Where to get....I decided NiceHCK? They often have success with well thought out Buds and IEMs. So I received the NiceHCK DX100. Bought it cable free and put on a KBEAR Copper 8 core, 4.4mm, MMCX. Well ***k. Bloody hell. How do they do it? Rumble on a BA. Maybe I'm hallucinating, but what a big sound. For under £30 these are sensational. How do they move air. It must be a magic trick, a three card trick, pulling a pigeon out of a hat. There must be few of you on this thread that have the DX100. What do you think?


Dx100? Cant find it, did you mean the X49?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001095619214.html


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Dx100? Cant find it, did you mean the X49?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001095619214.html


I just corrected. Thank you.........DT100. Single BA.


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> Well, after that 4 EST treble, I don't think I'll ever be able to go back to single DD (RIP FD1). As for all BA, sub-bass impact makes them very genre limited, except for se846, T800 and possibly Thie Voyager14.
> In fact, probably no more BA either, unless I can find something as well fitting and isolating as iBasso AM05 but with better sub-bass. No rush with that though, since Trio is mostly satisfactory for commute.
> 
> Could you give some example of a track to test for "quick & punchy bass"? I don't have much experience with that.
> Effortlessness and separation appears to be there, I need to do more comparisons to figure out if that intoxicating property is unique, and is it due to my preferences. Note that our preferences might differ a lot. I don't even ever listen to speed tracks, nothing heavier than classic metal and even that very selectively.



I always like some old school Useless ID for bass speed and articulation testing... Hard to find videos of this old stuff:

Say between 3:25 - 4:00 and 7:05 - 7:45 are good examples of quick, punchy bass.




JEHL said:


> I think the best thing I've ever tried is the KSC-75... and the only thing that stands out is probably how stupidly roomy it sounds for $20. I'd imagine it fails miserably with the rest of your criteria.
> 
> ... I wonder if the KPH30i in your signature is roomy too. Can't imagine the KSC-75 lasting more than a year with how terribly designed the cable is.
> 
> Wonder if I should regret not auditioning the Sennheiser HD650 when I was able to. I was like 15 years old back when I saw it and the store just doesn't exists anymore.



KPH30i doesn't have the right pads on it to be that. Too dense a foam. Had all the Koss more than once but a couple of my favorite earphones for stage will make the KSC75 sound small. Huge stage is achievable in earphone but hard to find. Really has to be vented well if not semi-open.


----------



## dharmasteve

If you feel like confessing to the IEM/BUD priest then

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/my-guilty-pleasure-iems-buds.941633/


----------



## dharmasteve

HungryPanda said:


> By far the most amazing single BA I have, the NiceHck DT100:


Never forgotten. Our dear friend was always one step ahead of us. I've only just found these, way down the line. They are good. Thank you friend.


----------



## DBaldock9

dharmasteve said:


> I am not a fan of Hybrid 1DD x 1BA IEMs. In the cheaper ones there is only one that I have that sounds correct, coherent and rhythmical to me. I have some DD and Multi-BA IEMs too and, purely to me, they are not impressive. In general I like good DD IEMs. So recently I decided to get a rarely talked about, single BA, IEM. Where to get....I decided NiceHCK? They often have success with well thought out Buds and IEMs. So I received the NiceHCK DX100. Bought it cable free and put on a KBEAR Copper 8 core, 4.4mm, MMCX. Well ***k. Bloody hell. How do they do it? Rumble on a BA. Maybe I'm hallucinating, but what a big sound. For under £30 these are sensational. How do they move air. It must be a magic trick, a three card trick, pulling a pigeon out of a hat. There must be few of you on this thread that have the DT100. What do you think?



When I bought my NiceHCK DT100, they were $88 (On Sale), but now they're $45 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889.html ].
In my collection, I've got 4 sets of Single BA earphones (listed in descending price order) -
1.) NiceHCK DT100
2.) Audio Sense T180  (I have the original, which doesn't have the Knowles Tuning Filter, that's now in the Pro)
3.) KB Ear F1
4.) Remax RM-600M

Interestingly, the one I prefer (for overall sound, including Sound Stage), is the Remax RM-600M - but it doesn't have a removable cable.
Out of the other three, I prefer the sound of Audio Sense T180.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> When I bought my NiceHCK DT100, they were $88 (On Sale), but now they're $45 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889.html ].
> In my collection, I've got 4 sets of Single BA earphones (listed in descending price order) -
> 1.) NiceHCK DT100
> 2.) Audio Sense T180  (I have the original, which doesn't have the Knowles Tuning Filter, that's now in the Pro)
> ...


Whats the difference between the T180 and the DT100? They are around the same price. But have a different shape and I assume that their tunings different too?


----------



## dharmasteve

DBaldock9 said:


> When I bought my NiceHCK DT100, they were $88 (On Sale), but now they're $45 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889.html ].
> In my collection, I've got 4 sets of Single BA earphones (listed in descending price order) -
> 1.) NiceHCK DT100
> 2.) Audio Sense T180  (I have the original, which doesn't have the Knowles Tuning Filter, that's now in the Pro)
> ...


I was quite taken aback by the sound of the DT100, possible because of an instinctive prejudice, thinking 'what can a single BA be like'. I have the KBEAR F1 too and it cannot stand up to the DT100. The  Remax 600M must be pretty good. I was surprised at the fact that the DT100 has sub bass. It doesn't move air so I have no idea how they do it???


----------



## DBaldock9

RikudouGoku said:


> Whats the difference between the T180 and the DT100? They are around the same price. But have a different shape and I assume that their tunings different too?



The T180 has a more comfortable & secure fit in my ears, with slightly better isolation - than the DT100.
It also seems to have better Bass, and a more open Sound Stage - since the Midrange is more forward in the DT100.



dharmasteve said:


> I was quite taken aback by the sound of the DT100, possible because of an instinctive prejudice, thinking 'what can a single BA be like'. I have the KBEAR F1 too and it cannot stand up to the DT100. The  Remax 600M must be pretty good. I was surprised at the fact that the DT100 has sub bass. It doesn't move air so I have no idea how they do it???



When I bought my Remax RM-600M on AliExpress, they were $25 - but they're no longer available there.
They are available for $40, directly from Remax [ https://www.iremaxusa.com/products/rm-600m-earphone ].


----------



## Dsnuts

You're required weekend reading. My take on the new ISN D02 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-d02.24614/reviews#item-review-24273


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

dharmasteve said:


> I've started a thread  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs". Anyone brave enough to confess and go through the shame...... come and tell us. IEMs/BUDs under $40.  No critiques, purely pleasure. You are in a confession booth.


Why should one feel guilt? If it sounds good, it is good. Those devices have one job.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

*MOFO Trio* + *hiby R5* are now fully burnt in, with a couple hundred hours of listening time. Finally settled on the *Ultimate Ears 500/600/700* replacement silicone tips over *Spiral Dots*, *Spinfits*, or *AZLA's*. for my ears, they go deep, seal tight, and really allow the treble to breathe. medium bore doesn't really affect the stage. This is my favorite earphone. period. it does things just as well as the JVC's, but with light years better fit, so sound technicalities default to Trio. Musicality without sacrificing detail. Sometimes a musical earphone gives up some of the detail retrieval, or separation, but not the *Mofo Trio*. This is that moment you get the best of both worlds. The highs are really nicely presented. There is no sibilance unless you add it via *MSEB*. This doesn't mean the highs are rolled off. no. they can extend when asked, and stay back when needed. This is the same for the bass. the bass is present, quick, can hit deep when called upon, or just be articulate and resolving when you are listening to a genre that asks for that kind of attention. Mids are lush when called upon to be smooth and passionate, but watch out for modern compressed mastering (*top 40 radio*), because they can bring aggression and shouty vocals and mids if it was mastered that way. these are detailed earphones, so if something positive is in the master, you get positive outcomes. negative? well...do what i do and turn it down. Regardless, this is a fairly balanced, accurate timbre, and yet musical! how about that?!  Those of you who own the trio may agree with me on this audio outlook? I've experimented with my entire collection with MSEB, and i mean every single one, including the crap ones i don't have listed that collect dust in my closet. I'll listen to awhile, think they sound better than i remember, and then get annoyed because they aren't as creamy or impactful or musical or as defined as the *Trio*. So i reach right back for them, and in my ears they go. Can't get a better indictment than that? This goes for my cans. *Worth every penny* I spent on these, and that's what? 500,000 pennies? lol


----------



## FutureLegend70 (Sep 5, 2020)

So after having a few days with my rather retro looking woodgrain Famate monitors, I just had the different colour version arrive in black and white, alongside a pair of CVJ Csa... (Of which I'm loving too)
.... And once again they're brilliant.
Two pairs for just over £20. 
Excellent sound for both onstage or music. Toe tapping style, and very musical. 🎶😊


----------



## chinmie

DBaldock9 said:


> When I bought my Remax RM-600M on AliExpress, they were $25 - but they're no longer available there.



i could still see them sold at around 20 usd in my country. is it any good? how's your view on the sound signature and quality?


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> I always like some old school Useless ID for bass speed and articulation testing... Hard to find videos of this old stuff:
> 
> Say between 3:25 - 4:00 and 7:05 - 7:45 are good examples of quick, punchy bass.



I gave it a listen, having to do it afternoon because my hearing has the best dynamic range at night (Night owl type). As I suspected, Miracle didn't happen. Rose fared worse here than Mo Trio, Fiio FH7 and even Fiio FD1(love that super-fast Be DD for just $60). I must say, I didn't expect Trio to do so well. That bio-cellulose DD kicks like mule. 
Despite having traditional(Knowles) BA treble, FH7 too kept it together well, even percussion, that I expected to be a total mess, compared to ESD, - were in fact pretty decent on this busy track with FH7 as well.
Didn't bother with Rah, which fit is so bad that I wouldn't recommend it to an enemy, though planar was expected to do well here.
Well...... I'm not surprised, as I still love Blessing2 which is even more polite than Miracle. 
*So, my advice - spare your hard-earned cash for something with more oomph and more bite, - starting with Mofasest Trio*, because the price-performance ratio makes it no-brainer recommendation. Truly outstanding bass & overall tuning accuracy. Soundstage is close second to Rose and resolution is on par. Better value, if you're not looking specifically for polite sound.  
I don't have buyers remorse, since Rose is comfortable enough to live with it in my ears for 10 hours a day, while sounding good with my favorite genres, like Acoustic, Alternative, Folk, Jazz starting early in a day, when everything else, with better resolution and stage - is too harsh for me, and I otherwise have to resort to darker sounding IEMs, like Orb or Roland.
Even some of my favorite songs like this below, sounds better with Trio, giving me goosebumps.


----------



## DBaldock9

chinmie said:


> i could still see them sold at around 20 usd in my country. is it any good? how's your view on the sound signature and quality?



I really like how the Remax RM-600M sounds, and if they had a better, or removable, cable - I'd use them more often than I do now.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here's a first look of the Little Dot Cu KIS IEM:

https://www.headfonia.com/little-dot-cu-kis/


----------



## ChrisOc

Owludio said:


> I gave it a listen, having to do it afternoon because my hearing has the best dynamic range at night (Night owl type). As I suspected, Miracle didn't happen. Rose fared worse here than Mo Trio, Fiio FH7 and even Fiio FD1(love that super-fast Be DD for just $60). I must say, I didn't expect Trio to do so well. That bio-cellulose DD kicks like mule.
> Despite having traditional(Knowles) BA treble, FH7 too kept it together well, even percussion, that I expected to be a total mess, compared to ESD, - were in fact pretty decent on this busy track with FH7 as well.
> Didn't bother with Rah, which fit is so bad that I wouldn't recommend it to an enemy, though planar was expected to do well here.
> Well...... I'm not surprised, as I still love Blessing2 which is even more polite than Miracle.
> ...




Thanks for the detailed and honest analysis of the performance of so many IEMs. I throw in my half penny's worth using the tracks you posted - I like 👍those tracks, looking at different IEMs in comparison with TRI Starlights (not done at night and certainly not with your owl ears).

TRI Starlights - 10mm DD requires a bit of power to shine and they do deliver controlled mid-bass and rich sub-bass. Like you, my view is that the Starlights bass don't kick as well as two of the others, I3 and EDPs but much better quality bass than the ISN H40. Overall the Starlights strength is in the other frequencies, detail retrieval and sound stage, so like you I don't have buyer's remorse, just love them especially for my music taste.

TRI I3 - these are awesome 👌. The DD on the I3s is the best of the bunch to my ears. The bass is fast and controlled but above all the viseral sub-bass is just delightful! Planar mids just lush and soothing. They just deliver on all frequencies calmly, with no drama. On both tracks these are the best bass of the bunch to my ears.

ISN H40 - the bass on the H40s, to my ears, is just out of control, too much, too loud, too forward and raw, so the effect is that the bass takes over. There is no obvious sub-bass feeling to my ears, so that it all sounds too much. 

IMR EDPs - it is a pity that the Rahs don't fit well for you, I would have liked to hear your take on them. The EDPs do a very good job. The bass here is only just short of the TRI I3. I believe that the sub-bass element gives the sense of well measured weight to both the I3 and the EDPs.

Overall, taking all frequencies into account, the Starlights are just wonderful, but for someone looking for deep, solid and viseral bass, the TRI i3s take it. Value for money the TRI I3s take it. Maybe I will try them all on a fixed (as opposed to portable) amplifier in the future.

I don't have the IEMs you have so this comparison is by no means, like-with-like. Your comparison makes the Orbs, the Fiio FH7 and FD1....and....tempting. I want them all now....this hobby is killing my wallet!


----------



## Nimweth

Well, here's a thing. I'm currently evaluating the Smabat NCO (single 8mm Graphene DD) and the TRI i3. I've got them connected to a CD player with a dual plug so I can compare them quickly. I have to say I'm astonished how similar they sound. The NCO is a touch warmer and the i3 has a bit more extension up top but the similarities are more noticeable than the differences. They both sound big and powerful with large soundstages. Reviews on both to come soon, but the NCO looks like a winner.


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> I gave it a listen, having to do it afternoon because my hearing has the best dynamic range at night (Night owl type). As I suspected, Miracle didn't happen. Rose fared worse here than Mo Trio, Fiio FH7 and even Fiio FD1(love that super-fast Be DD for just $60). I must say, I didn't expect Trio to do so well. That bio-cellulose DD kicks like mule.
> Despite having traditional(Knowles) BA treble, FH7 too kept it together well, even percussion, that I expected to be a total mess, compared to ESD, - were in fact pretty decent on this busy track with FH7 as well.
> Didn't bother with Rah, which fit is so bad that I wouldn't recommend it to an enemy, though planar was expected to do well here.
> Well...... I'm not surprised, as I still love Blessing2 which is even more polite than Miracle.
> ...




Thanks! Had to be skeptical of the dual dynamics and how they handle some stuff and I have a GC4 cable which i like but it is a bit mid-bass meaty so don't think it would match up with the Rose. Works great with my Sonata and gives the armature a more dynamic sound and oomph and better reach down low. My GC4 powered Sonata is not the fastest earphone I have heard but it has no issue with anything I can throw at it. Not always as the artist intended as it may even pull some vocals and back ups apart and separate them more then intended but I still like that. The what your used to in a recording and then hearing it opened up more and to hear that back up vocal more spaced out and clearer to focus on and hear it in it's own right is more like a live performance and can be more real. 

Rah, hmmm. TBH, dude has to get more with the times for design and fit for the prices he charges. You can only go so long with fit issues and you give up regardless of sound.





Virtu Fortuna said:


> Here's a first look of the Little Dot Cu KIS IEM:
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/little-dot-cu-kis/


That price you have is $584,99 so either it is $584.99 or maybe the comma is right but in the wrong position


----------



## Owludio

I quoted number of posts over time and only now getting to comment. So I apologize if some are late and out of context.


leo5111 said:


> how is the fh5 fiio vs the Ibasso am05?


AM05 has better imaging and soundstage, no shouty upper mids and near perfect very natural tonal balance, but sub-bass using old generation not vented BA and is pathetically anemic in contrast with famous FH5 sub-bass impact. I trusted iBasso house sound id it let me down. Makes me hesitant to blind-buy it07.


Dsnuts said:


> IBasso IT04 is also a $500 earphone that has more in common with the Mofasest Trio but is short of the dynamism of the Trio.


I quoted this post long time ago to disagree, as it04 has terrifying sub-bass impact(in a good way: like in many Two Steps From Hell compositions)
But apparently that 10mm BC DD in Trio needed more burn in than I anticipated. Right now only IMR Rah and Red may be superior in a sheer impact, but I prefer more focused and tight sub-bus in Trio as opposed to Sony, IMR and Fiio style. 


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> 30 minutes into my Hiby R5, with no EQ, almost zero exploration, and without setting up my balanced cable, just right into the 3.5mm jack and using the TRIO, and this thing soundwise renders my Sony and Cowon pretty obsolete. Actually the flat, no EQ sound is very similar to the Sony, but with a bit more air and not as bassy. The UI is not as smooth and intuitive as the Sony, but has the power to run the Trio and they sound brilliant. Also the 512GB chip works perfectly, so i got almost my entire collection on this one chip. no flipping chips anymore...


I found R5 more synergetic with Trio than DX160. Which micro-sd did you use? Do you have recommendation? I've had very hit-and-miss experience with that lately.


Ziggomatic said:


> If you want to take a flyer on a fairly unknown gem, try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> This review is spot on, in my opinion. The "Bass Enhanced" version is the one I have, and the fit and sound are excellent, especially for the price.


I already bought this one for my friend that loves wood style. His birthday is coming... For me though, upper treble is too rolled off. Too comfortable sound. Good to fall asleep with, as fit allows that too.


jant71 said:


> Rah, hmmm. TBH, dude has to get more with the times for design and fit for the prices he charges. You can only go so long with fit issues and you give up regardless of sound.


I was also ranting about this in IMR threads and sworn not to buy that shape again. Bob listened. All IMR new IEMs have more ergonomic shape. Waiting for Semper.
I only wish it wasn't metal. Classic resin universal is my favorite form-factor.


----------



## ChrisOc

Audio46 Sale, if anyone is interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/labor-day-weekend-sale.941589/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Owludio said:


> I quoted number of posts over time and only now getting to comment. So I apologize if some are late and out of context.
> 
> AM05 has better imaging and soundstage, no shouty upper mids and near perfect very natural tonal balance, but sub-bass using old generation not vented BA and is pathetically anemic in contrast with famous FH5 sub-bass impact. I trusted iBasso house sound id it let me down. Makes me hesitant to blind-buy it07.
> I quoted this post long time ago to disagree, as it04 has terrifying sub-bass impact(in a good way: like in many Two Steps From Hell compositions)
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B089VXRFS4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

cheapest value AND THIS WORKS PERFECTLY without glitches and fast upload.


----------



## Sam L

Posted this in the helo/recommendations channel, but I thought I'd post it here too since there seems to be more visibility here. 
________________________________________

Any recommendations for the "best bang for the buck" IEM in this range?

I am partial to the Harman Target, though I also count my er2xr as one of my favorites.

My current most listened to iems:
- ibasso it00
- blon 03
- legacy 3
- ety er2xr

I have an audiosense aq7 inbound and was considering the blessing 2 before pulling the trigger on the aq7.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Anyone trying to decide between the *Sony A45* and the *Hiby R5*, it's not a contest. The Hiby wins in all areas except bass. Incredibly, the bass resolution and presentation both in weight, depth, resolving, and speed goes to the A45, but it's not a huge difference, and the R5 is King in all other categories (ok so folder search/UI are better on the Sony, but few DAPS are as good as the Sony UI). Soundwise, it's a huge gap in performance and power. Hiby R5 for the win, but i'm still addicted to the Sony house sound after 12 years, so i'm not giving mine up.


----------



## IEMusic

Sam L said:


> Posted this in the helo/recommendations channel, but I thought I'd post it here too since there seems to be more visibility here.
> ________________________________________
> 
> Any recommendations for the "best bang for the buck" IEM in this range?
> ...


 NF Audio NA2 and NM2.   I can vouch for the NA2, which is an amazingly good IEM, right at the $100 mark.  The ISN D02 is challenging it for the top spot of all of my single DD IEMs though.


----------



## Sam L

IEMusic said:


> NF Audio NA2 and NM2.   I can vouch for the NA2, which is an amazingly good IEM, right at the $100 mark.  The ISN D02 is challenging it for the top spot of all of my single DD IEMs though.


O


IEMusic said:


> NF Audio NA2 and NM2.   I can vouch for the NA2, which is an amazingly good IEM, right at the $100 mark.  The ISN D02 is challenging it for the top spot of all of my single DD IEMs though.


Oops. I meant to qualify my ask to the $300-500 range. But nf audio and the D02 are on my radar


----------



## IEMusic

Sam L said:


> Oops. I meant to qualify my ask to the $300-500 range. But nf audio and the D02 are on my radar


Mofasest Trio is currently the least expensive Sonion EST tribrid.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sam L said:


> O
> 
> Oops. I meant to qualify my ask to the $300-500 range. But nf audio and the D02 are on my radar


at


IEMusic said:


> Mofasest Trio is currently the least expensive Sonion EST tribrid.



and it's a musical marvel. musicality and detailed.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I pulled the trigger on the last remaining MEST on musicteck before they sold out for the 2nd time. Seems to be the rage now a days. I am in for a bit of an upgrade on the Mofos. Though I am wondering just how much. We are aiming to find out.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the last remaining MEST on musicteck before they sold out for the 2nd time. Seems to be the rage now a days. I am in for a bit of an upgrade on the Mofos. Though I am wondering just how much. We are aiming to find out.



amazing! can't wait for your impressions. especially that bone conductor experience and feeling


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it seems UM can't make em fast enough. How disappointed will I be if the sonics are just a bit of a bump from the Mofos. Lol But I have a feeling they will be what I am looking for. Crazy how there is not one negative about the sonics on them from everything I have read. Regardless of our boy HBB hype. Not one. Sounds like my kind of bang for buck. 

Will let you all know how it is once I get em. Oh by the way they do have one more left in standard 3.5mm. I am certain that will go. Look forward to hearing them.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> Ya it seems UM can't make em fast enough. How disappointed will I be if the sonics are just a bit of a bump from the Mofos. Lol But I have a feeling they will be what I am looking for. Crazy how there is not one negative about the sonics on them from everything I have read. Regardless of our boy HBB hype. Not one. Sounds like my kind of bang for buck.
> 
> Will let you all know how it is once I get em. Oh by the way they do have one more left in standard 3.5mm. I am certain that will go. Look forward to hearing them.



Congrats on your Mest! Looking forward to your impressions ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

CatEar Mia (DD) = 100 usd




https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/catear-mia


Seems to be a V-shaped iem according to nappoler. Im not interested in it so I declined a review unit for it. But that Cryogenic treatment seems pretty unique, or is it just marketing fluff?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> CatEar Mia (DD) = 100 usd
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/catear-mia
> 
> ...



The treatment is likely real.
Does it add anything more than "marketing fluff" - quite unlikely, IMHO.

In pure metals, cryogenic treatment may help to alleviate some defects, so the scientific justification does exist. But similar to graphene (which is by its definition a single layer of sp2 carbon) marketing completely takes over and pushes far and beyond...

One can always try to immerse their cables, IEMs, etc. into liquid nitrogen, which is fairly available and provides this "-196 C" (I would not assume any responsibility for such actions audiophiles or not ).


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The treatment is likely real.
> Does it add anything more than "marketing fluff" - quite unlikely, IMHO.
> 
> In pure metals, cryogenic treatment may help to alleviate some defects, so the scientific justification does exist. But similar to graphene (which is by its definition a single layer of sp2 carbon) marketing completely takes over and pushes far and beyond...
> ...


Do you know any other iems with that treatment? Or is this the first?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you know any other iems with that treatment? Or is this the first?


The cables are commonly treated to improve defects (quite common).

I have not heard about any other IEM, since it does not only seem of limited advantages, but potentially destructive for complex items due to different thermal expansion of diffevent materials together.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The cables are commonly treated to improve defects (quite common).
> 
> I have not heard about any other IEM, since it does not only seem of limited advantages, but potentially destructive for complex items due to different thermal expansion of diffevent materials together.


Oh yeah, those EA cables are cryo treated.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dita has a cryo-treated cable IIRC.


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> One can always try to immerse their cables, IEMs, etc. into liquid nitrogen, which is fairly available and provides this "-196 C" (I would not assume any responsibility for such actions audiophiles or not ).



Don’t do that! Dipping things into liquid nitrogen is not the same thing as cryo treating, and will cause thermal shock damage!

I used to get racing engine and brake parts cryo treated at a local facility for one of my racing parts businesses.

Cryogenic treatment is a very lengthy process - the facility would start it on Friday and finish on Monday. The temperature is lowered very slowly, and in stages. It’s held at a minimum temp for a very specific period of time. Then the temperature is raised very slowly, in stages. At every stage, parts are held at specific temperatures for specific times known as plateaus.

The equipment is fully computer controlled, very precise, and everything is continuously monitored.

It is definitely something that you can’t replicate in your garage. Heck, the tanks alone were as big as a school bus and taller than the building itself.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Cryogenic treatment is a very lengthy process that starts on Friday and completes on Monday. The temperature is lowered very slowly, and in stages. It’s held at a minimum temp for a very specific period of time. Then the temperature is raised very slowly, in stages. At every stage, parts are held at specific temperatures for specific times known as plateaus.
> 
> The equipment is fully computer controlled, very precise, and everything is continuously monitored.
> 
> It is definitely something that you can’t replicate in your garage. Heck, the tanks alone were as big as a school bus and taller than the building itself.



I learn something new every day 'round these parts


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> CatEar Mia (DD) = 100 usd
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/catear-mia
> 
> ...





PhonoPhi said:


> The treatment is likely real.
> Does it add anything more than "marketing fluff" - quite unlikely, IMHO.
> 
> In pure metals, cryogenic treatment may help to alleviate some defects, so the scientific justification does exist. But similar to graphene (which is by its definition a single layer of sp2 carbon) marketing completely takes over and pushes far and beyond...
> ...





Slater said:


> Don’t do that! Dipping things into liquid nitrogen is not the same thing as cryo treating, and will cause thermal shock damage!
> 
> I used to get racing engine and brake parts cryo treated at a local facility for one of my racing parts businesses.
> 
> ...



I like this liquid nitrogen subzero idea (even though it possibly is a gimmick). This will cater to the anti burn in crowd. Instead of letting music burn like BLON espouses, we should do freeze in.


----------



## IEMusic

Professor Slater is always teaching us new things.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Don’t do that! Dipping things into liquid nitrogen is not the same thing as cryo treating, and will cause thermal shock damage!
> 
> I used to get racing engine and brake parts cryo treated at a local facility for one of my racing parts businesses.
> 
> ...


The fact that there are some lengthy and laborous procedures for cryogenic treatment, does not change the very definition, so deeping something into liquid nitrogen and taking it out would perfectly qualify (not that I advise or recommend to do it by any means).


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> The fact that there are some lengthy and laborous procedures for cryogenic treatment, does not change the very definition, so deeping something into liquid nitrogen and taking it out would perfectly qualify (not that I advise or recommend to do it by any means).



And how do you propose people prevent thermal shock from just dipping it in?

In other words, cryo treatment is a metallurgical process. Dipping something in liquid nitrogen is just that - dipping something in liquid nitrogen.

So yeah, if you want to argue it based on semantics alone, nothing is stopping someone from dipping something in liquid nitrogen. By all means, go for it. It’s a free world, and it’s actually quite fun in fact. I’ve dipped everything from balloons to flowers in liquid nitrogen, and goofed around with the results.

Believe whatever you want, but it’s scientific fact that just dunking something in liquid nitrogen is 100% absolutely not cryogenic treating (and actually causes microscopic damage).

It’s like saying that just because someone has a diploma, that they are university educated. When someone goes to university, they receive a paper diploma at the end. But I can also print a paper diploma at home on my printer. In both cases, I have an identical paper diploma. But they are not the same thing at all, because one requires a lot of work and a specific and controlled process.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> And how do you propose people prevent thermal shock from just dipping it in?
> 
> In other words, cryo treatment is a metallurgical process. Dipping something in liquid nitrogen is just that - dipping something in liquid nitrogen.
> 
> ...


OK, Professor Slater 

For a specific point of thermal shock, if I dip pure copper into liquid nitrogen - it will perfectly survive being a plastic metal (low Young modulus) and having high thermal conductivity minimizing temperature gradients driving the thermal shock.

For the definitions, they are more general than specific procedures.
Cryogenic just implies low temperatures. There was no mentioning of "metallurgical" or specific procedures in our previous discussion.

For the cables, where electrical and not mechanical properties are aimed to be improved, and different nature of defects is involved, the specific procedures are different from "brakes".

Since you mentioned diplomas, I teach Materials Chemistry, as one of the subjects, in a university and have all the degrees (not that it makes me any authority, but at least I am qualified to discuss definitions )

P. S. What I am most concerned is that the underlying reasons for this dialog is not "cryo" but " believes in cables", for which again no scientific proofs exist so far and many claims are just plain ridiculous not only scientifically but also based on common sense.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> OK, Professor Slater
> 
> For a specific point of thermal shock, if I dip pure copper into liquid nitrogen - it will perfectly survive being a plastic metal (low Young modulus) and having high thermal conductivity minimizing temperature gradients driving the thermal shock.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don’t know if cryogenic treatment on cables does anything. My experience with it was when used in combination with heat treatment as part of hardening steel components (such as brake rotors, camshafts, and other internal engine components). The company I contracted with specialized in the production of cutting tools for CNC and similar machines. Their line of cryogenically treated tools lasted 3-6xs longer than untreated tools.

So the science is valid if executed properly.

Now, wear surfaces on steel components is very different than copper mmcx connectors and IEM drivers as that company showed in their marketing photos. I don’t know how effective (if at all) cryogenic treatment would be on those. Personally, it sounds like an excuse to charge more money or to set yourself apart from a competitor.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 7, 2020)

Just bought one of 300 made Dita Project 71s in pristine condition ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The FischerAudio Silver Bullets were Cryo treated over 8 years ago by Mapleshade. So it's far from new.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> Just bought one of 300 made Dita Project 71s in pristine condition ...



that shape though. like the silver bullet. didn't work for me fit wise. The JVC FW01 sits because of fit issues.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Yeah, I don’t know if cryogenic treatment on cables does anything. My experience with it was when used in combination with heat treatment as part of hardening steel components (such as brake rotors, camshafts, and other internal engine components). The company I contracted with specialized in the production of cutting tools for CNC and similar machines. Their line of cryogenically treated tools lasted 3-6xs longer than untreated tools.
> 
> So the science is valid if executed properly.
> 
> Now, wear surfaces on steel components is very different than copper mmcx connectors and IEM drivers as that company showed in their marketing photos. I don’t know how effective (if at all) cryogenic treatment would be on those. Personally, it sounds like an excuse to charge more money or to set yourself apart from a competitor.


There was research started by Japanese metallurgical  school (and now many patents exist) that the amount of structural defects (simplistically how well the layers of metal atoms are packed) is decreased by their developed cryogenic procedures, where they show electron microscopy images as a convincing proof.
So the underlying science for the cryogenic treatment to potentially improve electrical properties is definitely valid.

The practical question is how much any specific procedure actually improves the resistance (say, especially at higher frequencies), and can it translate to any measurable difference in audio signals?

That is where the difference between "pure marketing" and scientific claims clearly exists.

Scientific claims are backed up by measurable quantities, e.g. electrical resistance or improved audio signal transmission for the cables or improved hardness and resilience, as key mechanical properties, for the connectors.

Now for the true audiophiles, if you have your perfect IEM, great DAP and feel that ultra high purity copper (or silver as the best metal conductor) make the difference for you - then the cryo cables can be ultimate, given that the idea is that after removing impurity defects (6N or higher), the cryogenic treatment may minimize structural defect for your ultimate conductor in your top-notch rig


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> that shape though. like the silver bullet. didn't work for me fit wise. The JVC FW01 sits because of fit issues.



I didn’t have any issue with fit on the FW01, so hopefully, the P71 will be the same. 🤞


----------



## BubisUK

So these are almost too cheap to be good 😃


----------



## jwbrent

BubisUK said:


> So these are almost too cheap to be good 😃



Definitely suspect when it comes to build quality, but it’s cheap enough to try out. 😁


----------



## BubisUK (Sep 7, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Definitely suspect when it comes to build quality, but it’s cheap enough to try out. 😁


Ordered a pair for 7.65$ 😃 Have no expectations at all for this one 😃 Probably made out of recycled syringes in a basement by children 🙈


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 7, 2020)

*Re-discovered*

I unsealed a time capsule today, my Sony MZ-R50, "Mini Disc" player/recorder.  The battery died in the early 2000's, but the unit looked brand new, so I couldn't bring myself to throw it out.  All of my playlists (ripped from CDs) are circa 90's.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that the unit fired up right a way (with the AC adapter) and with the help of current day IEMs, the playback sounds much better than I remember.  Not pictured, the KBear KS2 has found it's mate. With the (edit) "Bass boost"  "Mega Bass" option set to level 1, the KBear's (well noted) expansive sound stage made Miami Sound Machine's "Conga" sound like a re-mastered cut.

The IMR R2 Red brought a fullness to some of the songs (e.g Will Smith "Miami") that they were always missing on my Sony Discman, due to the elevated (not sub) bass, that's inherent  to the Reds.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 7, 2020)

As you would all know, just above the list of users viewing the thread is a tally of registered users ,and then guests, viewing the  thread. The number of guests often exceed the number of registered users. For many years I was one of those guests and there is a reason why many of us, resgistered or not, come to these pages for all things audio. We each have our own reasons, sometimes multiple reasons. One of the reasons I chose to view these pages is the wealth of knowledge, which is brought together here because of our passion for our hobby. I would guess there are all walks of life on these pages.

That wealth of knowledge that comes from the expertise on these pages may be practical experiences, or our accumilation of theoretical concepts through study, or intellectual capacity or a combination of all the above. The resulting wealth of knowledge may lead us into passionate discussions on various issues but most importantly it is with our hobby at the heart of it all.

So to @PhonoPhi and @Slater we appreciate your passionate but dignified discussion. My limited knowledge of cryogenics is of fianancially weathy individuals (who forget that wealth goes far beyond financial worth) seeking immortality.

Despite my limited knowledge of the topic, I think, I may have learnt something,  or maybe not, as much of it is beyond my knowledge base. Nonetheless, I appreciate the healthy intellectual discussion and I would hazard a guess that someone amongst the guests at the bottom of the page is given more reasons to visit these pages. Thank you for the intellectual wealth.

Until that day that those who have the wealth to explore cryogenics succeed, life is too short to do otherwise but to enjoy our passion.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> *Re-discovered*
> 
> I unsealed a time capsule today, my Sony MZ-R50, "Mini Disc" player/recorder.  The battery died in the early 2000's, but the unit looked brand new, so I couldn't bring myself to throw it out.  All of my playlists (ripped from CDs) are circa 90's.
> 
> ...


i had that minidisc player along with one by Sharp. Loved those players. excellent sounds. easy to record. compact. Had to sell mine to fund a move from southern California back to Washington State, then mp3 players came along and i never went back to the MD. i often find myself yearning to have a listen again.


----------



## Slater

ChrisOc said:


> As you would all know, just above the list of users viewing the thread is a tally of registered users ,and then guests, viewing the  thread. The number of guests often exceed the number of registered users. For many years I was one of those guests and there is a reason why many of us, resgistered or not, come to these pages for all things audio. We each have our own reasons, sometimes multiple reasons. One of the reasons I chose to view these pages is the wealth of knowledge, which is brought together here because of our passion for our hobby. I would guess there are all walks of life on these pages.
> 
> That wealth of knowledge that comes from the expertise on these pages may be practical experiences, or our accumilation of theoretical concepts through study, or intellectual capacity or a combination of all the above. The resulting wealth of knowledge may lead us into passionate discussions on various issues but most importantly it is with our hobby at the heart of it all.
> 
> ...



Amen friend. We’re all here to learn from one another and share our experiences.

Also, now I know who to go to for any future materials science questions


----------



## Jenerics

Slater said:


> Yeah, I don’t know if cryogenic treatment on cables does anything. My experience with it was when used in combination with heat treatment as part of hardening steel components (such as brake rotors, camshafts, and other internal engine components). The company I contracted with specialized in the production of cutting tools for CNC and similar machines. Their line of cryogenically treated tools lasted 3-6xs longer than untreated tools.
> 
> So the science is valid if executed properly.
> 
> Now, wear surfaces on steel components is very different than copper mmcx connectors and IEM drivers as that company showed in their marketing photos. I don’t know how effective (if at all) cryogenic treatment would be on those. Personally, it sounds like an excuse to charge more money or to set yourself apart from a competitor.



As someone who has worked in the industrial gas industry as an engineer selling liquid nitrogen and cryotreatering equipment into the metals industry, I agree with what is being said here by Slater.  Cryotreating of steels does seem to create a finer distribution of carbides within the microstructure of high carbon steels and tool steels resulting in increased wear and fatigue resistance.  This is why it seems to work with the products mentioned by him.  It also helps with retained austenite which is the result of poor heat treating and can be used as a band aid to correct for this.  Given this, there is still very little data on why this carbide distribution occurs and not many companies will stand behind any guarantees that it does.  

As far as copper and brass go, there are some anecdotal studies, but once again none that really explain the why or document any real audible changes that occur consistently.  I was happy to explain to the wire and strip companies I worked with that we could provide nitrogen and equipment, but we would not guaranteed any results due to the fact we have not been able to prove anything despite our own research that was conducted. 

Mostly, this cryotreating work is farmed out to heat treaters who offer it as a side offering and not many of the pure cryotreating businesses are still in operation because the value wasn't there to stand on their own.  If you find a sonic difference, have at it - but the upcharge for it does not seem justifiable from a science point of view.  Liquid nitrogen is cheaper by the gallon than water in bulk form.  Hope someone takes something away from my experience with the manufacturers of these parts and wire.


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2020)

Jenerics said:


> As someone who has worked in the industrial gas industry as an engineer selling liquid nitrogen and cryotreatering equipment into the metals industry, I agree with what is being said here by Slater.  Cryotreating of steels does seem to create a finer distribution of carbides within the microstructure of high carbon steels and tool steels resulting in increased wear and fatigue resistance.  This is why it seems to work with the products mentioned by him.  It also helps with retained austenite which is the result of poor heat treating and can be used as a band aid to correct for this.  Given this, there is still very little data on why this carbide distribution occurs and not many companies will stand behind any guarantees that it does.
> 
> As far as copper and brass go, there are some anecdotal studies, but once again none that really explain the why or document any real audible changes that occur consistently.  I was happy to explain to the wire and strip companies I worked with that we could provide nitrogen and equipment, but we would not guaranteed any results due to the fact we have not been able to prove anything despite our own research that was conducted.
> 
> Mostly, this cryotreating work is farmed out to heat treaters who offer it as a side offering and not many of the pure cryotreating businesses are still in operation because the value wasn't there to stand on their own.  If you find a sonic difference, have at it - but the upcharge for it does not seem justifiable from a science point of view. Liquid nitrogen is cheaper by the gallon than water in bulk form.  Hope someone takes something away from my experience with the manufacturers of these parts and wire.



I do have a story that you can appreciate.

Back 10-15 years ago when copper and aluminum prices were through the roof, it was common for thieves to steal anything that could be quickly sold to the scrap yards - air conditioner coils, aluminum road signs, aluminum ramps on the back of straight trucks, aluminum lamp posts, etc.

Well, the place where I had my cryo work done had the huge liquid nitrogen holding tanks in the back. And they had all sorts of aluminum pipes and big heat sink looking cooling fins (like you would see on a computer CPU, except the size of a refrigerator).

I guess the temptation of all that aluminum was too much for a poor unsuspecting thief, and when he used his sawzall tool to cut through the liquid nitrogen lines to try and steal the big heat sink fin blocks, he obviously had a liquid nitrogen bath.

They found what was left of him the next morning when they went into work.


----------



## jwbrent

Slater said:


> I do have a story that you can appreciate.
> 
> Back 10-15 years ago when copper and aluminum prices were through the roof, it was common for thieves to steal anything that could be quickly sold to the scrap yards - air conditioner coils, aluminum road signs, aluminum ramps on the back of straight trucks, aluminum lamp posts, etc.
> 
> ...



not a pretty find first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jenerics

Slater said:


> I do have a story that you can appreciate. Back 10-15 years ago when copper and aluminum prices were through the roof, it was common for thieves to steal anything that could be quickly sold to the scrap yards - air conditioner coils, aluminum road signs, aluminum ramps on the back of straight trucks, aluminum lamp posts, etc.
> 
> Well, the place where I had my cryo work done had the huge liquid nitrogen holding tanks in the back. And they had all sorts of aluminum pipes and big heat sink looking cooling fins (like you would see on a computer CPU except the size of a refrigerator).
> 
> ...


I can believe it and it is not a good way to go!  I've had a customer who kept running out over the weekends and finally determined that his employees were stealing liquid nitrogen (LIN) to freeze their catch when fishing.  That, and the nitrous would always go missing when the Grateful Dead came to town.  Fun times!


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 7, 2020)

I guess the temptation of all that aluminum was too much for a poor unsuspecting thief, and when he used his sawzall tool to cut through the liquid nitrogen lines to try and steal the big heat sink fin blocks, he obviously had a liquid nitrogen bath.

They found what was left of him the next morning when they went into work.
[/QUOTE]

 Ouuucch!!!


----------



## Slater

jwbrent said:


> not a pretty find first thing in the morning.


----------



## Owludio (Sep 7, 2020)

ChrisOc said:


> Thanks for the detailed and honest analysis of the performance of so many IEMs. I throw in my half penny's worth using the tracks you posted - I like 👍those tracks, looking at different IEMs in comparison with TRI Starlights (not done at night and certainly not with your owl ears).
> 
> TRI Starlights - 10mm DD requires a bit of power to shine and they do deliver controlled mid-bass and rich sub-bass. Like you, my view is that the Starlights bass don't kick as well as two of the others, I3 and EDPs but much better quality bass than the ISN H40. Overall the Starlights strength is in the other frequencies, detail retrieval and sound stage, so like you I don't have buyer's remorse, just love them especially for my music taste.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, for a praise I didn't deserve, and more for this comparison. *First, I need to clarify* *that I didn't hear Tri Starlight. It was my thoroughly researched 1st choice before I found out about Rose Miracle, and couldn't resist to try BA-free DD-EST Hybrid instead.* My recommendation of Starlight over Miracle was based not on my personal experience, but trusted Head-fiers impressions of Tri Starlight.
______The way you describe Starlight bass sounds similar to Mofasest Trio bass. Graphs look similar, with slightly more bass & treble on the Starlight. I thought of it as obvious alternative to Rose Miracle for fast busy tracks(same count of EST drivers), but faster bass than Rose. Slower, boomier bass on Miracle is delicious with folk and acoustic, and slow Jazz.
_________From several comparisons, including yours, I understand, that I don't need Tri I3, since I have EDP. Even though I3 is tempting as it's an exception to my antipathy to BA, because BA in I3 is doing upper treble, where that BA harmonics go to ultrasonic and cannot spoil audible range. Smart solution that I've got to admire, and that adds to my respect for Tri designers. 
______Rah fit is problematic, but I listen to it after certain mods. I taped all vents, compensating for it with switching to maximum bass filter, and then - using waterproof soft, rubbery band aid tape, made it wearable. I'll spare you from the picture of that IEM ugliness, but will post the tape below.
Because of the Rah fit, I didn't give it all 150 hours of recommended burn-in, so I'm doing that now. I don't think that here is appropriate place to discuss Rah. The important observation about its bass, that seems to be a consensus at IMR threads(and also applies to EDP) is here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imr-pro-audio-pb2-opus-mia-semper.938732/post-15848098
It was another reason besides fit, - why R2 Red stole most of Rah ear-time.
R2 Red has the best bass, Mo Trio comes next, then Fiio FH7(resolution overload but - BA treble), Rah, iBasso it04, Orb, Z5, then, FD1, FH3... (FD1 is flat but very dynamic impactful and fast with mesmerizing vocal realism, FH3 is drunk party fun)
H40 bass is less balanced, lower bass much more boomy than Rose(Miracle expected to improve more with time), has 3d properties(similar to Z5 & Miracle), but nothing special otherwise. H40 however is very good for commute, *exactly because of that bass, excellent isolation* and good resolution on top.
_____BTW, How is Tri Srarlight isolation? It has rather large vent.

ChrisOc said: "Orbs, the Fiio FH7 and FD1....and....tempting."
Orb treble is too rolled off for my taste. It's not missing upper treble, but lower treble hump blinds my hearing and prevents it from getting upper treble spacial cues to perceive sound-stage unlike Legacy 3 for example. L3 is much better balanced(with QC issues notwithstanding). Orb I have to EQ. L3 is fine as is.
Don't get tempted with FH7 as FH9 probably on the horizon.🤤 iBasso it07 is definitely coming and expected to be in the price range. Seems redundant when you have something as competent as Starlight. On the other hand, FD1 is only $60. Comfy, easy to drive, why not? And there is that new ISN for $89, that definitely gets *my attention*, since everyone is raving about its soundstage...

ChrisOc said: "...not done at night and certainly not with your owl ears"
I love sound-stage, the bigger - the better. 
If owls listened to music, - they would be the ultimate experts in sound-stage. When owl hunts, it flies over large area "mapping" minute sounds in the memory, then it turns around, and glides back to the "pre-mapped" place where mouse was making noise, not flapping wings, approaching silently. Poor mouse never see it coming. Once owl is close enough it can hear the mouse heartbeat, so freezing and playing dead - will not help. Terrifying! (if you are a mouse)


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 7, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Thanks a lot, for a praise I didn't deserve, and more for this comparison. *First, I need to clarify* *that I didn't hear Tri Starlight. It was my thoroughly researched 1st choice before I found out about Rose Miracle, and couldn't resist to try BA-free DD-EST Hybrid instead.* My recommendation of Starlight over Miracle was based not on my personal experience, but trusted Head-fiers impressions of Tri Starlight.
> ______The way you describe Starlight bass sounds similar to Mofasest Trio bass. Graphs look similar, with slightly more bass & treble on the Starlight. I thought of it as obvious alternative to Rose Miracle for fast busy tracks(same count of EST drivers), but faster bass than Rose. Slower, boomier bass on Miracle is delicious with folk and acoustic, and slow Jazz.
> _________From several comparisons, including yours, I understand, that I don't need Tri I3, since I have EDP. Even though I3 is tempting as it's an exception to my antipathy to BA, because BA in I3 is doing upper treble, where that BA harmonics go to ultrasonic and cannot spoil audible range. Smart solution that I've got to admire, and that adds to my respect for Tri designers.
> ______Rah fit is problematic, but I listen to it after certain mods. I taped all vents, compensating for it with switching to maximum bass filter, and then - using waterproof soft, rubbery band aid tape, made it wearable. I'll spare you from the picture of that IEM ugliness, but will post the tape below.
> ...



It is a pity but, we cannot have all IEMs so it is great to hear your take on those that you have. I will continue to look out for your impressions. Keep them coming.

[Edit] I forgot to mention that the Starlights' isolation is good (indoors) but not outstanding, and with large vent it would be interesting to see how wind impacts it (having taken it out yet).

Owls have certainly honed their skills to the max!

On the ISN D02 (the $89 one) I joined that train and should soon (I hope) receive mine. I hope I do not get the issues others have experienced but @dharmasteve has given tips that may help.

Also waiting for Kennerton ikiz from Japan.

So, here is hoping for some good sounds 🍻.


----------



## TheVortex (Sep 7, 2020)

Found these on Amazon UK and no idea if they are any good.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monitors-DETACHABLE-Isolating-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B085RXT7KQ


----------



## Dsnuts

So the NM2+ has landed. Out of the box. I can tell these are a more refined NM2. Sound overall has more distinction, vocals sound astounding out of the box. Very good sense of space and stage seems to have increased from the stock NM2 as well as a result. From my prior experiences with aluminum housings. It has an affect on tonality. Adds a touch of sweetness to the sonics. Treble seems more pristine. Vocals have that slight sweetness. Imaging is better on these. There seems to be slightly less mid bass letting mids absolutely shine on these. Sub bass rumble is intact. So far I am very impressed with these. They didn't just upgrade a few aspects of the NM2 they made an entirely new IEM. 

Vocal lovers take note. These should be on your short list. Another outstanding IEM from NF audio. Off to the burn in they go.


----------



## Owludio

ChrisOc said:


> Also waiting for Kennerton ikiz from Japan


Interesting! Looks like coaxial DD combo. Looking forward learning what is that about. The form-factor though is not my cup of tea, unlike ISN universal.
AS for ISN D02, it's in my card but will wait for the next cycle. My budget for this cycle is depleted.
But I have plenty to do with those I already have. IMR Opus Mia is on its way and expected next week.
So for now, I'll just settle for enjoying Discovery, while tinkering with my gear...


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2020)

TheVortex said:


> Found these on Amazon UK and no idea if they are any good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monitors-DETACHABLE-Isolating-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B085RXT7KQ



Theyve actually been in my Aliexpress cart for a few weeks. The seller knows very little about them. I’m not sure if I was going to take a blind leap on them or not.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYm1LQ5

The same seller also has them on Amazon US

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085PPYY4D


----------



## FutureLegend70

Slater said:


> Theyve actually been in my Aliexpress cart for a few weeks. The seller knows very little about them. I’m not sure if I was going to take a blind leap on them or not.


If these are anything like my Famate monitors then I'd say it's a no brainer. 
Do it..... Now 😜


----------



## FutureLegend70

TheVortex said:


> Found these on Amazon UK and no idea if they are any good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monitors-DETACHABLE-Isolating-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B085RXT7KQ





TheVortex said:


> Found these on Amazon UK and no idea if they are any good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monitors-DETACHABLE-Isolating-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B085RXT7KQ


Made by the same company who do my woodgrain monitor, so I'd say it's a definite yes


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> Theyve actually been in my Aliexpress cart for a few weeks. The seller knows very little about them. I’m not sure if I was going to take a blind leap on them or not.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYm1LQ5
> 
> ...



Does not sound good if the seller has no info on them lol


----------



## TheVortex

FutureLegend70 said:


> Made by the same company who do my woodgrain monitor, so I'd say it's a definite yes



Take one for the team


----------



## FutureLegend70

TheVortex said:


> Take one for the team


Arriving Wednesday 😜


----------



## TheVortex

FutureLegend70 said:


> Arriving Wednesday 😜



Good boy lol


----------



## FutureLegend70

TheVortex said:


> Good boy lol


Boy.... 😂😜


----------



## ChrisOc

FutureLegend70 said:


> Boy.... 😂😜



Waiting for your impressions.


----------



## FutureLegend70

ChrisOc said:


> Waiting for your impressions.


I'll do that for sure. 
All else fails its a spare mmcx 👍


----------



## ChrisOc

Owludio said:


> Interesting! Looks like coaxial DD combo. Looking forward learning what is that about. The form-factor though is not my cup of tea, unlike ISN universal.
> AS for ISN D02, it's in my card but will wait for the next cycle. My budget for this cycle is depleted.
> But I have plenty to do with those I already have. IMR Opus Mia is on its way and expected next week.
> So for now, I'll just settle for enjoying Discovery, while tinkering with my gear...



I know what you mean about the Ikiz form factor, but I find the Tin T4 bullet shape quite comfortable.

OPUS MIA! I am jealous! I have heard some good things about them. Having said that I would rather hear your comparison between the Opus Mia and Mofasest Trio and Miracle because of the driver combination. Unless you got the Semper??????

My budget was shot to pieces a long time ago but somehow I turn a blind eye.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> And how do you propose people prevent thermal shock from just dipping it in?
> 
> In other words, cryo treatment is a metallurgical process. Dipping something in liquid nitrogen is just that - dipping something in liquid nitrogen.
> 
> ...


Yeah...when you are talking about audio components, it's not like making a quick ice cream like they do on the Food Network. Audio is a totally different thing.


----------



## Owludio

ChrisOc said:


> I know what you mean about the Ikiz form factor, but I find the Tin T4 bullet shape quite comfortable.
> 
> OPUS MIA! I am jealous! I have heard some good things about them. Having said that I would rather hear your comparison between the Opus Mia and Mofasest Trio and Miracle because of the driver combination. *Unless you got the Semper??????*
> 
> My budget was shot to pieces a long time ago but somehow I turn a blind eye.


Well, yeeeaaa, waiting for it. Semper doesn't count in this cycle, since funds were allocated long time ago. I'm a big fun of IMR boutique house sound. Bob from IMR manages to squeeze ton of Fun, soundstage & resolution in most impossible driver configurations, and Semper is an Apex Frankenstein of them all: 15mm Beryllium DD+Planar+Ceramic+2EST in a new shell with better fit hopefully.
I was going to get Kinera Baldr. But Kinera house sound is inconsistent and I couldn't pull the trigger without at least a Graph, forget about a review. Ended up getting 2 IEMs for this price.
_____I don't expect Miracle to do well duking it out with Opus Mia mainly in the bass department. Trio however is very competent.
I'm looking forward tuning OM to reference and then a-b it with Trio.  I get very good soundstage with Trio. It exceeded my expectations.
_____Miracle has a bigger 11mm Japanese driver(vs Trio 10mm). I'm burning it in non-stop and hope that potential will materialize.
I looked at Ikiz IEMs. They imply some crazy soundstage and bass performance. Another boutique brand to compete with IMR? Please tell about it when it arrives!
Also, *could you compare Tri Starlight isolation with H40?*
I live in the noisiest city and always concerned(euphemism for "obsessed") with isolation. Trio has isolation that from my memory is on par with Legend X, better than H40, and EDP is not even comparable.
Rose miracle isolation is a total fail, barely better than FD1, and gives me wind noise when I walk indoors. Isolates well when I tape single vent, but sub-buss suffers, and unlike H40, - with Miracle there isn't too much to spare.


PhonoPhi said:


> There was research started by Japanese metallurgical school (and now many patents exist) that the amount of structural defects (simplistically how well the layers of metal atoms are packed) is decreased by their developed cryogenic procedures, where they show electron microscopy images as a convincing proof.
> So the underlying science for the cryogenic treatment to potentially improve electrical properties is definitely valid.
> *The practical question is how much any specific procedure actually improves the resistance (say, especially at higher frequencies), and can it translate to any measurable difference in audio signals?*
> That is where the difference between "pure marketing" and scientific claims clearly exists.


Measurable difference probably no.(subject to quality/resolution of instruments). And I agree, it's mostly marketing gimmicks.
I'm a thorough practitioner of cable swapping, but most of my cables are cheap(and often make Head-fi snobs cringe when I post them connected to $2K iem), because the principle is different. It's not worth it for me to chase barely noticeable difference in the Cost Diminishing-Returns land. 

_I don't expect cable to change FR dramatically. But very often there is minor peak or notch that's getting in the way of my brain decoding the soundstage, - that can be reduced, shifted or masked, by different cable properties, *including imperfections*, - thus creating synergy. Bi-metal cables are most interesting to play with._
Most recent example is when I discovered for myself *gold-plated cables*. People are naturally skeptical of the quality of that gold and the plating process, when it's too cheap to be true.
But for the method I'm trying to describe, - quality is not important, especially for gold, since gold is inferior conductor, and the purpose of gold-plating is to reduce treble, and it does it better than just cheap thin copper. So if gold quality is low, it'll still do the job, maybe even better if more roll off required for synergy. 
I'm using $20 Gold plated cable with Blessing2 to tune it  closer to my preference. Same with FH7, Miracle, Trio, ASG2. For H40 I use $8 4core copper and it works sufficiently well too. 
For Noble M3 it wasn't enough, so I added a little foam in the tip. The list goes on...  
What happens if you dunk LITZ cable in liquid nitrogen. I suspect nothing good. Same with plated cables as expansion/shrinking ratio is different. I imagine horror image  of the thread surface covered with millions of microscopic cracks. Well, that should change FR.


----------



## Slater

Owludio said:


> What happens if you dunk LITZ cable in liquid nitrogen. I suspect nothing good. Same with plated cables as expansion/shrinking ratio is different. I imagine horror image  of the thread surface covered with millions of microscopic cracks. Well, that should change FR.



A very valid point.

Understanding the effects on a multi insulated wire (ie lacquer enameling AND some type of outer sheath) is going to be more complicated than comparing a piece of bare copper in liquid nitrogen.

Who knows.


----------



## kmmbd

I have been using the Cowon Plenue R2 for the past week or so and I think I can share some impressions.

Cowon Plenue R2 is not one of those DAPs that will catch your attention based on spec-sheet. No Wi-Fi, no Android, no streaming, and of course - age-old BT support that will work in a pinch but won't give you the newer codecs like LDAC, HWA. 

Then why would anyone bother having one for almost $500? Answer: sound, and battery life (perhaps JetEffects). 

I need to charge it once a week. For any other DAPs in this price-range, make that once every two days, at best. That's refreshing to say the least. As for the sound: it's near-neutral. There's no coloration whatsoever. It's also got plenty of output power, esp in balanced mode. The measurements are some of the best out there esp in terms of SNR. There is practically zero hiss in earphone mode so it's very suitable for sensitive IEMs like the Andros. It does lack dynamics compared to, say, Questyle QP1R, but when paired with similarly revealing/neutral IEMs/Headphones the R2 just shines. 

These Cowon DAPs are not for everyone, but if you fall in one of those niches, don't need streaming and would rather have great battery life, stability and less hassle - check these out. 

P.S. I just love that grippy back.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 7, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> I have been using the Cowon Plenue R2 for the past week or so and I think I can share some impressions.
> 
> Cowon Plenue R2 is not one of those DAPs that will catch your attention based on spec-sheet. No Wi-Fi, no Android, no streaming, and of course - age-old BT support that will work in a pinch but won't give you the newer codecs like LDAC, HWA.
> 
> ...



I owned the Plenue D for awhile and loved the size, the battery life, the JetEffects, and the overall sound. The one issue with the D which its replacement the D2 also has is the SD card slot only handles up to 128GB, and that was the reason I ended up giving it to my son. Still, I concur, the Plenue daps are very nice looking and sounding ... if you don’t need streaming, it’s a good option to check into.


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the last remaining MEST on musicteck before they sold out for the 2nd time. Seems to be the rage now a days. I am in for a bit of an upgrade on the Mofos. Though I am wondering just how much. We are aiming to find out.


Diminishing returns but a new experience nonetheless.  Looks like it's setting a new bar.  Look forward to the comparison but I would temper your expectations a bit TBH....


jwbrent said:


> I owned the Plenue D for awhile and loved the size, the battery life, the JetEffects, and the overall sound. The one issue with the D which its replacement the D2 also has is the SD card slot only handles up to 128GB, and that was the reason I ended up giving it to my son. Still, I concur, the Plenue daps are very nice looking and sounding ... if you don’t need streaming, it’s a good option to check into.


Same, I had a defective D2 that couldn't go past a certain volume and had the plenue 2 as well.  Jet effects is nice, but MSEB on the hiby's is better.  The Cowons trounce all on battery life, but the outdated GUI and hardware (limiting SD card size on they're cheaper DAPs) are just ridiculous at this point.

Glad to see the D2 had a decent amount of power like a modern DAP but the features are just outclassed by the other brands.  If they could keep the battery life, PEQ and base sound, while catching up on general tech they could have a really really solid product but they seem content with their GUI from 2005.


----------



## jwbrent

SciOC said:


> Diminishing returns but a new experience nonetheless.  Looks like it's setting a new bar.  Look forward to the comparison but I would temper your expectations a bit TBH....
> 
> Same, I had a defective D2 that couldn't go past a certain volume and had the plenue 2 as well.  Jet effects is nice, but MSEB on the hiby's is better.  The Cowons trounce all on battery life, but the outdated GUI and hardware (limiting SD card size on they're cheaper DAPs) are just ridiculous at this point.
> 
> Glad to see the D2 had a decent amount of power like a modern DAP but the features are just outclassed by the other brands.  If they could keep the battery life, PEQ and base sound, while catching up on general tech they could have a really really solid product but they seem content with their GUI from 2005.



I agree they don’t seem to be proactive in keeping the lower tier of its models competitive. But boy, getting almost 100 hours of play time on the Plenue D was pretty exceptional. 😁

I also agree about HiBy’s MSEB, very cool feature.


----------



## Dsnuts

SciOC said:


> Diminishing returns but a new experience nonetheless.  Looks like it's setting a new bar.  Look forward to the comparison but I would temper your expectations a bit TBH....
> 
> Same, I had a defective D2 that couldn't go past a certain volume and had the plenue 2 as well.  Jet effects is nice, but MSEB on the hiby's is better.  The Cowons trounce all on battery life, but the outdated GUI and hardware (limiting SD card size on they're cheaper DAPs) are just ridiculous at this point.
> 
> Glad to see the D2 had a decent amount of power like a modern DAP but the features are just outclassed by the other brands.  If they could keep the battery life, PEQ and base sound, while catching up on general tech they could have a really really solid product but they seem content with their GUI from 2005.



Ya worse case scenario I can sell them off easily but. I have a good feeling about them. We will see.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i got the Plenue J, and soundwise it's exceptional, power wise it's exceptional, but unlike those others, the battery life is for shat, and the 128gb chip limit was something that when i ordered it, was in the fine fine print. i got it to play my 256gb hi res music through, and imagine my disappointment when no matter the format, that's the highest it will recognize, so now with the Hiby, it will sit.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i got the Plenue J, and soundwise it's exceptional, power wise it's exceptional, but unlike those others, the battery life is for shat, and the 128gb chip limit was something that when i ordered it, was in the fine fine print. i got it to play my 256gb hi res music through, and imagine my disappointment when no matter the format, that's the highest it will recognize, so now with the Hiby, it will sit.



You’re not happy with your HiBy?


----------



## pr0b3r

EST continues to become a thing now in IEMs. I think this is a new Auglamour IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

Auglamour is a lot like Kinera. They make good looking shells but dont make anything that is substantial sounding. Just because they are using Electrostatic drivers dont mean much. In fact I am thinking it will only be a matter of time before some Chinese manufacturer reverse engineers Sonion Est drivers and make a cheaper version. 

If it hasn't happened already. In any case. Who knows maybe they will bring out something worth chatting about.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Auglamour is a lot like Kinera. They make good looking shells but dont make anything that is substantial sounding. Just because they are using Electrostatic drivers dont mean much. In fact I am thinking it will only be a matter of time before some Chinese manufacturer reverse engineers Sonion Est drivers and make a cheaper version.
> 
> If it hasn't happened already. In any case. Who knows maybe they will bring out something worth chatting about.




have you tried any astrotec iems?

their new brass single DD volans looks interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

Have not. My problem is I have too many earphones and not enough time during the month to listen to them all. Lol. But hey why not get into your earphones. This is the time to do it. 

So many outstanding earphones on the market right now. ISN D02, Mofasest Trio, and I have the NM2+ in my ears. No rule for how many earphones a person can love right? Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> Auglamour is a lot like Kinera. They make good looking shells but dont make anything that is substantial sounding. Just because they are using Electrostatic drivers dont mean much. In fact I am thinking it will only be a matter of time before some Chinese manufacturer reverse engineers Sonion Est drivers and make a cheaper version.
> 
> If it hasn't happened already. In any case. Who knows maybe they will bring out something worth chatting about.



I once owned Auglamour's first IEM. The sound was just bad. It's bass was so muddy I could barely hear the vocals. Never bought anything from them since then.


----------



## unifutomaki

Dsnuts said:


> Auglamour is a lot like Kinera. They make good looking shells but dont make anything that is substantial sounding. Just because they are using Electrostatic drivers dont mean much. In fact I am thinking it will only be a matter of time before some Chinese manufacturer reverse engineers Sonion Est drivers and make a cheaper version.
> 
> If it hasn't happened already. In any case. Who knows maybe they will bring out something worth chatting about.



So many ChiFi brands, not enough ears...


----------



## Dsnuts

There is a lot of upstart Chinese companies and probably new ones starting every month. I know there is a large factory. Perhaps several large factories that makes earphones and headphones. Made to order. 

Where most of the vendors from Aliexpress gets their stuff. Change the shell with your logo and slap on a name and you got a company.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> You’re not happy with your HiBy?



i love my Hiby. The Cowon sits.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i love my Hiby. The Cowon sits.


Next ali sale I'm going to get an R5 since my R6 pro is essentially tethered to the power outlet.  The fact that you can get a device like the R5 brand new during Ali sales for about $240 is absurd and blows my mind.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i love my Hiby. The Cowon sits.



ok, I misunderstood. yeah, I love the R5 for many reasons.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the Smabat NCO is now available here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/reviews


----------



## pr0b3r

I wonder what kind of single DD IEM this is going to be. It's a soon to be released product from Simphonio Audio according to the post.


----------



## baskingshark

pr0b3r said:


> I wonder what kind of single DD IEM this is going to be. It's a soon to be released product from Simphonio Audio according to the post.



That looks wicked. Hope the price isn't wicked too!


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> I wonder what kind of single DD IEM this is going to be. It's a soon to be released product from Simphonio Audio according to the post.


It looks like it got flattened by something.


----------



## jant71

pr0b3r said:


> I wonder what kind of single DD IEM this is going to be. It's a soon to be released product from Simphonio Audio according to the post.



A very expensive one. Last one from them from was $2,200 for a single dynamic.


----------



## boost3d

I really dislike those gaudy designs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Compared the Kbear Rhyme VS Tripowin C8 and the Kbear Limpid VS NiceHCK Litzps

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-324#post-15850842

TLDR: Limpid = Litzps (decide based on looks), Rhyme >>> C8 (like 50% cheaper, lower measurements and better build quality)

Top 3 cable recs: 
Faaeal Litz copper 0.16 ohm
Kbear Rhyme 0.23 ohm
Kbear Limpid 0.46 ohm

FYI: my measurements are NOT 100% precise but should be good when compared with my other cables measured on the same multimeter.


----------



## Damikiller37

The  OPENHEART OH2000 (On-Ear headphones) finally got here yesterday.

 
Initial impressions are very good. All metal build; inner headband, gimbals, rod blocks, cups, driver grill, etc. Feel really solid. The headband has some padding which is really soft and comfortable. Comes with a set of S-cush Pads (80mm) and G-Cush pads (110mm), cable pouch, removable 8 strands 1.4m cable (3.5mm ends), 6.5mm adapter, cable tie and a rugged bag. 

Sound quality is impressive for the price. Everything sounds tight and well balanced. After a few hours of listening they sound better with the G-Cush pads imo. The soundstage opens up, the bass gets deeper and overall the mid-range and treble clarity improves since the centre is open. Although they still sound good with the S-Cush Pads I feel like they muffle the sound a little. 

I'll play around with them for a few more days and write up a full review. So far at the £38 I paid I think they are a steal.


----------



## peter123

Damikiller37 said:


> The  OPENHEART OH2000 (On-Ear headphones) finally got here yesterday.
> 
> Initial impressions are very good. All metal build; inner headband, gimbals, rod blocks, cups, driver grill, etc. Feel really solid. The headband has some padding which is really soft and comfortable. Comes with a set of S-cush Pads (80mm) and G-Cush pads (110mm), cable pouch, removable 8 strands 1.4m cable (3.5mm ends), 6.5mm adapter, cable tie and a rugged bag.
> 
> ...



Nice! I've been curious about them for a while now. Do you have any other open headphones to compare them with?


----------



## Damikiller37

peter123 said:


> Nice! I've been curious about them for a while now. Do you have any other open headphones to compare them with?


Yeah I've been daily driving Fidelio X2s for aprox. 4 years. I haven't directly compared them to each other yet but I'd say they do sound quite similar. Soundstage is comparable, both can pack a fair amount of bass, separation is solid and the treble is crystal clear but not too sharp. Will try to get a more direct comparison for the review.


----------



## DynamicEars

pr0b3r said:


> I wonder what kind of single DD IEM this is going to be. It's a soon to be released product from Simphonio Audio according to the post.



Cant help it but Im seeing as the resin shell is melted inward because of extreme heat and the DD housing by metal is still there on the same position. Isn't it??


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Compared the Kbear Rhyme VS Tripowin C8 and the Kbear Limpid VS NiceHCK Litzps
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-324#post-15850842
> 
> ...



Wow lucky i got Faaeal litz and kbear rhyme! How about great silver cable? Any good recommendation?
If im not mistaken you have that hakuzen 175 cable right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Wow lucky i got Faaeal litz and kbear rhyme! How about great silver cable? Any good recommendation?
> If im not mistaken you have that hakuzen 175 cable right?


Yeah I got that cable 175. It is attached to my A6 and Im not detaching it anymore since its gotten way too loose lol. 

The only silver cables I got are the Limpid, Litzps and cable 173. Of course the 173 is built and looks really nice, the price is also like 6 times more expensive than the limpid/litzps. I prefer the look of the limpid over the litzps so that is what I would recommend, although if the TRN T3 was available with 4.4mm I would probably gone with that.


----------



## jwbrent

DynamicEars said:


> Cant help it but Im seeing as the resin shell is melted inward because of extreme heat and the DD housing by metal is still there on the same position. Isn't it??



That iem has some curves!


----------



## jwbrent

@RikudouGoku - did you get your Oxygen yet? I’m interested in your impressions ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> @RikudouGoku - did you get your Oxygen yet? I’m interested in your impressions ...


You must have missed my review on it lol: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#item-review-24263


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> You must have missed my review on it lol: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#item-review-24263



yeah, I missed it. Given your ranking, I’m glad you’re happy with your purchase! Nice review, very thorough.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> yeah, I missed it. Given your ranking, I’m glad you’re happy with your purchase! Nice review, very thorough.


Thanks! If you listen to acoustic music and the price on the next sale is anywhere near as cheap as it was on the last one, it is a damn steal.


----------



## Slater

boost3d said:


> I really dislike those gaudy designs.



Aww c’mon, who wouldn’t want to be seen walking down the street in these?


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks! If you listen to acoustic music and the price on the next sale is anywhere near as cheap as it was on the last one, it is a damn steal.



Even at $269, it’s a good value, but yes, a lower price on a new version is always good. I keep hoping Tanchjim comes out with an update that resolves some of your noted cons. 

There is that special edition Oxygen that sells for $499, but I haven’t been able to find any feedback on it ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Even at $269, it’s a good value, but yes, a lower price on a new version is always good. I keep hoping Tanchjim comes out with an update that resolves some of your noted cons.
> 
> There is that special edition Oxygen that sells for $499, but I haven’t been able to find any feedback on it ...


Yeah, the price increase from the normal oxygen to the asano tanch version is huge!

They are releasing the "Darling" soon, a bullet style DD + 2 BA if I am not wrong. No idea if they are going to update the Oxygen.


----------



## peter123

Damikiller37 said:


> Yeah I've been daily driving Fidelio X2s for aprox. 4 years. I haven't directly compared them to each other yet but I'd say they do sound quite similar. Soundstage is comparable, both can pack a fair amount of bass, separation is solid and the treble is crystal clear but not too sharp. Will try to get a more direct comparison for the review.



Thanks! I've had the X2s for many years myself so that's a very relevant comparison for me.


----------



## ChrisOc

Well, they arrived today, the Kennerton Ikiz. 







The Kennerton Ikiz have been out for a good while, but they sound exceptionally good on all frequencies before burn-in even against competition of today.

2 DD, 10mm and 6mm. No BA, no piezo, no EST, but the highs are incredible! Is this what the Dunu Luna sounds like? I ask myself! Mids are very good and as to be expected on DD only units, great bass.

This cannot be an "idle burn-in", no, it will be a "working burn-in", I cannot resist listening through burn-in.


----------



## Apputty

Damikiller37 said:


> The  OPENHEART OH2000 (On-Ear headphones) finally got here yesterday.
> 
> Initial impressions are very good. All metal build; inner headband, gimbals, rod blocks, cups, driver grill, etc. Feel really solid. The headband has some padding which is really soft and comfortable. Comes with a set of S-cush Pads (80mm) and G-Cush pads (110mm), cable pouch, removable 8 strands 1.4m cable (3.5mm ends), 6.5mm adapter, cable tie and a rugged bag.
> 
> ...


I made a blind buy of these last week. They are still in transit. Really glad to see positive impressions. Waiting for your full review. 🙂


----------



## ChrisOc

Owludio said:


> Well, yeeeaaa, waiting for it. Semper doesn't count in this cycle, since funds were allocated long time ago. I'm a big fun of IMR boutique house sound. Bob from IMR manages to squeeze ton of Fun, soundstage & resolution in most impossible driver configurations, and Semper is an Apex Frankenstein of them all: 15mm Beryllium DD+Planar+Ceramic+2EST in a new shell with better fit hopefully.
> I was going to get Kinera Baldr. But Kinera house sound is inconsistent and I couldn't pull the trigger without at least a Graph, forget about a review. Ended up getting 2 IEMs for this price.
> _____I don't expect Miracle to do well duking it out with Opus Mia mainly in the bass department. Trio however is very competent.
> I'm looking forward tuning OM to reference and then a-b it with Trio.  I get very good soundstage with Trio. It exceeded my expectations.
> ...




*"Well, yeeeaaa, waiting for it. Semper."*

I am even more jealous of you now that you are getting the Semper. I  think Bob has certainly got something right, I also like the IMR house sound...

Anyway, I think we shall leave IMR discussions to another place, the dedicated threads, simply because "IMR" denotes profanity for some and it is on a valid point of principle so we have to respect that.

*"Also, could you compare Tri Starlight isolation with H40?"*

I have not been entirely kind to the bass on the H40, so it deserves some love. Truthfully and honestly, the H40 is a monster of an IEM. The ease with which you can drive them to the volume to which they scale is amazing, quite apart from the other frequencies which are very well implemented. So apart from my criticism of the quantity of the mid-bass, I have no issues with them.

Specially to your point, I put the Starlights' isolation at 60% and the H40 easily at 75%, nothing scientific, merely my perception. I  strongly recommend them for commuting because that bass will shine in a noisy environment, London Underground, NY subway, or on a plane. In addition you have the volume to which they scale with ease, that alone will obliterate many noisy background intrusion, if that noise is not muted by the highly effective pseudo custom IEM shape. The Starlights are no match for the H40 in this scenario.

*"I looked at Ikiz IEMs. They imply some crazy soundstage and bass performance. Another boutique brand to compete with IMR?"*

I don't believe they are churning out as many products as IMR, also they may not have as dedicated a following as IMR, but judging by what I have heard on receiving the Ikiz today, there is something to be said about the sound quality of their products. Although I will give it a bit more time to burn-in before making any more definitive statements on the Ikiz.


----------



## Damikiller37

Apputty said:


> I made a blind buy of these last week. They are still in transit. Really glad to see positive impressions. Waiting for your full review. 🙂


Will be good to hear what you think of them. I doubt you'll be disappointed


----------



## pr0b3r

Damikiller37 said:


> The  OPENHEART OH2000 (On-Ear headphones) finally got here yesterday.
> 
> Initial impressions are very good. All metal build; inner headband, gimbals, rod blocks, cups, driver grill, etc. Feel really solid. The headband has some padding which is really soft and comfortable. Comes with a set of S-cush Pads (80mm) and G-Cush pads (110mm), cable pouch, removable 8 strands 1.4m cable (3.5mm ends), 6.5mm adapter, cable tie and a rugged bag.
> 
> ...



That looks nice. I just sold my ATH K7XX and might need a replacement in the future. OpenHeart is also way cheaper but looks more sturdy. Only thing is that the store won't ship to my country. Sucks.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Aww c’mon, who wouldn’t want to be seen walking down the street in these?


Second one! Jooollery baby! Lol!


----------



## FutureLegend70

So woodgrain Famate monitors, I've just started using the mmcx cable that came with my F1, which I sadly can't get on with fit despite me liking the sound very much. 
Anyway after using this cable these have have gone from a bassy stage monitor to a Shure like 535, with slightly less forward mids. 
Impressed I am.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does anyone know if there is a maximum word limit for reviews here?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mangird Performer MT4

https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/coming-soon-mangird-performer-mt4


I totally missed this, no info on it though. Any guesses on the driver config? I think I can see a DD in it and judging from the name...maybe dd + 3 ba?


----------



## ErkH

RikudouGoku said:


> Mangird Performer MT4
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/coming-soon-mangird-performer-mt4
> 
> ...


biocellulose dd+ sonion 23series X2 + knowles 33518




https://world.taobao.com/item/626929550077.htm


----------



## RikudouGoku

ErkH said:


> biocellulose dd+ sonion 23series X2 + knowles 33518
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seems to be around 130 usd.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Seems to be around 130 usd.



Hey maybe an FH3 beater that doesn't need juice to shine. Or will it???


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Hey maybe an FH3 beater that doesn't need juice to shine. Or will it???


Well that beryllium in the FH3 works wonders. So not sure, although I actually dont have any iems with sonion BA´s so maybe I got an excuse to get it


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Well that beryllium in the FH3 works wonders. So not sure, although I actually dont have any iems with sonion BA´s so maybe I got an excuse to get it


go for it and take one for the team!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> go for it and take one for the team!


I have taken a lot of hits for the team already, full of bruises


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> I have taken a lot of hits for the team already, full of bruises



We are aware and you shall be rewarded by the audiophile God


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> I have taken a lot of hits for the team already, full of bruises



as the old saying goes, what doesn't kill you.....will make you stronger


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if because most of the earphones I own have either Knowles or Bellsing but love the Sonion BAs tonality. A bit different than Knowles BAs in tone. Less digital/ clinical sounding leaning a bit more toward organic and rich.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if because most of the earphones I own have either Knowles or Bellsing but love the Sonion BAs tonality. A bit different than Knowles BAs in tone. Less digital/ clinical sounding leaning a bit more toward organic and rich.


You arent helping help my wallet


----------



## Dsnuts

Just say no. You can do it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Just say no. You can do it.


My eyes are solely focused on the Tin Hifi P2 (whenever it comes out...) and the LZ A7. 

Although since I didnt expect me to get a review unit of the A7, I have some extra funds to spend elsewhere.   

But as I said before, I am not interested in more DD/hybrids so most likely wont get that new mangird MT4.


----------



## Dsnuts

Quick somebody grab this dudes Mofasest Trio before he sells this. $50 off I bet he will be willing to go a bit cheaper. Haggling is your friend. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iem-clearence-mofasest-trio-shouer-tape-added-jvc-fdx1.938658/


----------



## dabaiyan

Dsnuts said:


> Quick somebody grab this dudes Mofasest Trio before he sells this. $50 off I bet he will be willing to go a bit cheaper. Haggling is your friend.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iem-clearence-mofasest-trio-shouer-tape-added-jvc-fdx1.938658/


Lol, Thanks for the advert, I struggled with whether to sell them, but I can't seem to get a good fit for long term listening which is what I intended to use these for, so my loss is someone's gain, hopefully they can find a good home.


----------



## Dsnuts

FW1800 on Drop is now live for a measly $600. If I didnt just get the MEST. Lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> FW1800 on Drop is now live for a measly $600. If I didnt just get the MEST. Lol.


PASS. Same clumsy and huge housings like my FW01. It's time they retired that god awful design. 

p.s. and no, the 10,000 was a step in the right direction design wise, but 3-4X the cost pricewise.


----------



## pr0b3r

From Moondrop's FB


----------



## Slater

pr0b3r said:


> From Moondrop's FB



Hmmm, that FR graph


----------



## jant71

pr0b3r said:


> From Moondrop's FB



No,no,no! All the Asian giant hornets will see that honeycomb and come runnin'!


----------



## pr0b3r

Slater said:


> Hmmm, that FR graph



Included intentionally, right?


----------



## jant71

Oh wait! Never mind about the hornets. The treble will scare them away.


----------



## SciOC

jant71 said:


> Oh wait! Never mind about the hornets. The treble will scare them away.


One can only hope, because the bass sure won't scare them away like it will me....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Oh wait! Never mind about the hornets. The treble will scare them away.



Moondrop and treble don't go together. it's an oxymoron. I currently own two Moondrops, and have owned 3 in total, and treble is not a strong suit. at all. just my friendly opinion.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Moondrop and treble don't go together. it's an oxymoron. I currently own two Moondrops, and have owned 3 in total, and treble is not a strong suit. at all. just my friendly opinion.



I’m unfamiliar with Moondrop’s lineup except the S8 which I owned for 6 months ... I found the trebles to be nicely portrayed, but not in an emphasized manner, very smooth to my ears.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> I’m unfamiliar with Moondrop’s lineup except the S8 which I owned for 6 months ... I found the trebles to be nicely portrayed, but not in an emphasized manner, very smooth to my ears.



that's how the others are. smooth. i'm not a fan of smooth treble. i like that organic extension and splash without too much spike. when you go to a show, or listen to music live, the treble isn't attenuated, so i don't particularly like that presentation with my earphones. organic and natural is where i like it. not a fan of smooth tuning for the sake of a smooth presentation. that's Moondrop.


----------



## phthora

pr0b3r said:


> From Moondrop's FB



I wonder how bad the sound reflections are going to be off of those chunky angular gimbals. That's a pretty bold design choice for an openback.


----------



## jwbrent

phthora said:


> I wonder how bad the sound reflections are going to be off of those chunky angular gimbals. That's a pretty bold design choice for an openback.



Chunky is an apt description.


----------



## jant71

Might be China only as they do their own thing there...
Philips S301 1+1 hybrid...





and S302 1+2BA...


----------



## Vruksha

Any Audiosense T800 owners here? How source picky are they? Do they distort/break sound while playing from an iPhone?


----------



## Dcell7

Vruksha said:


> Any Audiosense T800 owners here? How source picky are they? Do they distort/break sound while playing from an iPhone?



Lots of information here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audiosense-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.909718/


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2020)

Vruksha said:


> Any Audiosense T800 owners here? How source picky are they? Do they distort/break sound while playing from an iPhone?



*Extremely* picky. They need as close to 0 output impedance as possible.

If you have a good match, they sound amazing. A bad match and they distort, have a bloated low end, screechy treble, etc.

Since you have an iPhone, I would strongly recommend getting a Radsone ES100 or a Qudelix 5K. They are great matches with the T800. ES100 was literally the best audio investment I made in years. I can’t tell you the last time I turned on my DAPs.


----------



## pr0b3r

jant71 said:


> Might be China only as they do their own thing there...
> Philips S301 1+1 hybrid...
> 
> 
> and S302 1+2BA...



Reminds me of the Pioneer SE CH9T.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

pr0b3r said:


> Reminds me of the Pioneer SE CH9T.



excellent eye. they sure do.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Since you have an iPhone, I would strongly recommend getting a Radsone ES100 or a Qudelix 5K. They are great matches with the T800. ES100 was literally the best audio investment I made in years. I can’t tell you the last time I turned on my DAPs.


How about between the ES100 and 5K?  I was thinking of getting the Qudelix for the PEQ.


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> How about between the ES100 and 5K?  I was thinking of getting the Qudelix for the PEQ.



I only have the ES100, but it is a closely related brother to the 5K, as it was engineered by the same guy.


----------



## dharmasteve

Until recently I enjoyed the Blon 03 and YBF iss014 the most of my small collection of IEMs and Buds. Suddenly, like an earthquake, I bought 3 recommended IEMs, and they completely changed my enjoyment factors. The iBasso it00 was recommended by @audio123, the ISN D02 by @Dsnuts and the TRi i3 by a whole host of guys. Three amazing IEMs that are giving me so much enjoyment. There are now a whole host of IEMs I can't even listen to sitting redundant in 3 watch showcases gathering dust. Samsara.


----------



## tgx78

dharmasteve said:


> Until recently I enjoyed the Blon 03 and YBF iss014 the most of my small collection of IEMs and Buds. Suddenly, like an earthquake, I bought 3 recommended IEMs, and they completely changed my enjoyment factors. The iBasso it00 was recommended by @audio123, the ISN D02 by @Dsnuts and the TRi i3 by a whole host of guys. Three amazing IEMs that are giving me so much enjoyment. There are now a whole host of IEMs I can't even listen to sitting redundant in 3 watch showcases gathering dust. Samsara.



Gotta add the NF Audio NM2+ to your collection.


----------



## dharmasteve

tgx78 said:


> Gotta add the NF Audio NM2+ to your collection.


I've never heard an NF Audio IEM. I'll pass because NF are an addiction of their own. I know I'm missing something, but my addiction is bad enough already. It's clear they are fantastic though.


----------



## jwbrent

dharmasteve said:


> I've never heard an NF Audio IEM. I'll pass because NF are an addiction of their own. I know I'm missing something, but my addiction is bad enough already. It's clear they are fantastic though.



Addiction leads to _dukkha_, but I have the same problem with these shiny iem toys ...


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> I've never heard an NF Audio IEM. I'll pass because NF are an addiction of their own. I know I'm missing something, but my addiction is bad enough already. It's clear they are fantastic though.


All it takes is the first puff, hit.....


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> How about between the ES100 and 5K?  I was thinking of getting the Qudelix for the PEQ.


Both are available on Amazon

The PEQ was a needed update for the Qudelix, to give it some distance from the ES100.  Once Qudelix gives us the ability to rename the 10 personal presets (for PEQ settings), it'll be an outright win, over the ES100.

I do have to sit down and really compare the two BT devices though.  As I keep rotating IEMs, at the same that I swap units and I have this nagging feeling that the ES100 has a wider presentation. Add to that my Note 20 (not Ultra)  gets delivered tomorrow.  So more variables to contend with.


----------



## jwbrent

lgcubana said:


> Both are available on Amazon
> 
> The PEQ was a needed update for the Qudelix, to give it some distance from the ES100.  Once Qudelix gives us the ability to rename the 10 personal presets (for PEQ settings), it'll be an outright win, over the ES100.
> 
> I do have to sit down and really compare the two BT devices though.  As I keep rotating IEMs, at the same that I swap units and I have this nagging feeling that the ES100 has a wider presentation. Add to that my Note 20 (not Ultra)  gets delivered tomorrow.  So more variables to contend with.



Yes, always the trouble with narrowing down the sound of an iem, variables. But I do the same thing sometimes knowing this truth.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 10, 2020)

The level of oneupmanship I like to call it has cranked up another notch. The $169 NM2+

Earphones back in the day from Sony using higher end Liquid Crystal Polymer drivers had the world leading EX1000, Phones like the classic GR07. To a lesser extent Meelec Pinnacle P1/PX. What is common among all these? These are all some of the worlds best neutrally tuned monitors that probably still has a place in a lot of enthusiasts collections.

NM2+ sets a new bar for this type of tuning. The technical level of these phones is playing on a completely different level of refinement. It was supposed to be a minor update to one of their better earphones in the NM2, but it is much more than a little tweak to the NM2. It is a completely new earphone altogether. Never had the EX1000 but that treble spike is all I read about from them. GR07 was about as neutral flat and 2D a sound as it got. Mee P1 has a huge sub bass roll off and somewhat difficult to drive.

NM2+ for what is supposed to be a stage monitor has none of those issues. I know there is a lot of marketing spiel on the NM2+ sales page about the stuff that went into the design but the proof is in the sonics.

There has been a lot of new dynamics lately. So what is different about the NM2+? It very well could be one of the best dynamic earphones I have ever heard and I am talking about at any price.


----------



## Owludio

First : Thanks @Slater for mentioning Qudelix! How did I miss it?   


lgcubana said:


> As I keep rotating IEMs, at the same that I swap units and I have this nagging feeling that the ES100 has a wider presentation.


And thank you too for the interesting observation! I think it depends on IEM. I noticed that ES100 sounds better(imaging, etc...) with V FR IEMs. Most notable was Legend X in the past, now Noble M3, and similarly Shouer Tape. Another one with low OI that could handle LX was Shanling UP2(0.3 Ohm), but I wouldn't recommend it (glitchy & sluggish). 
____It always sounded to me like ES100 is mid-centric in a good way. Some IEMs sound better on Fiio BTR5(FH3,H40,it04,L3), some on Hiby W3 (Roland and other neutral tunned IEMs seem to match well with Hiby house sound) Difference mostly is not dramatic, so convenience and EQ-ability comes first. 
BTW, has anyone tried ES100 MKII? 
Well, obviously I don't have patience and will get my Qudelix Saturday. LDAC BT are essential for me.


----------



## tgx78

It really puzzles me that the entire NF Audio thread has only garnered 20 pages when the Thieaudio Legacy 3 thread is about to hit 85th page. 
The NM2+ is masterfully tuned with an exceptionally capable driver. I hope more people can try them out. 
Disclaimer: I am not related to @Dsnuts : )


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> It really puzzles me that the entire NF Audio thread has only garnered 20 pages when the Thieaudio Legacy 3 thread is about to hit 85th page.
> The NM2+ is masterfully tuned with an exceptionally capable driver. I hope more people can try them out.
> Disclaimer: I am not related to @Dsnuts : )


NF Audio is not well marketed internationally it seems.  Very few people know about the company, and their products are not nearly as readily available.  I only learned about them recently.

Linsoul is a marketing giant in Chi-Fi, and you can get a lot of their products via Amazon.


----------



## Owludio

@Dsnuts, you're not kind to my wallet. 
From Penon description: " *Stay away from howling and enjoy the gentle burst*
In a noisy environment, in addition to annoying, it will also unconsciously increase the volume and damage hearing. Scientific research has shown that only when the volume of the music is 20dB higher than the ambient pitch, can the details of the music be heard clearly. NF Audio NM2+ provides a passive noise reduction effect of up to 25dB, turning your place into your exclusive stage."
The last deal-breaker my wallet was hoping for is gone: 25DB isolation is on par with ASG1+, Noble M3, better than H40... 
Is review coming?


----------



## baskingshark

Owludio said:


> @Dsnuts, you're not kind to my wallet.
> From Penon description: " *Stay away from howling and enjoy the gentle burst*
> In a noisy environment, in addition to annoying, it will also unconsciously increase the volume and damage hearing. Scientific research has shown that only when the volume of the music is 20dB higher than the ambient pitch, can the details of the music be heard clearly. NF Audio NM2+ provides a passive noise reduction effect of up to 25dB, turning your place into your exclusive stage."
> The last deal-breaker my wallet was hoping for is gone: 25DB isolation is on par with ASG1+, Noble M3, better than H40...
> Is review coming?



Wow 25 dB passive isolation is a big claim for a pure DD setup that is vented (pictures look vented for the NM2+). Most of the good passive isolation I've found in non Custom IEMs are in unvented type pure BA setups. Or in deep fit insertion types like the etymotics, though I can't use them due to the ear discomfort, so had to return them (I think etys can go to close to 40 dB passive isolation).

My current go to for passive isolation for stage monitoring is the pure BA setup Audiosense T800 ~ 30 dB isolation. Even the best isolation in a  pure DD setup (unvented) that I've used so far is the DUNU DM-480 at around 20ish dB passive isolation, so this NM2+ is very interesting in terms of isolation! But possible that some of these manufacturer produced "measurements" are done in very ideal test conditions, and we all use different eartips/have different ear anatomies, so I've got a feeling in real life conditions, it might be lesser than the 25 dB claimed?


----------



## Dsnuts

Yes I will be working on a review of it. Haven't tested out the isolation of it yet but I will get to that real soon. 

I have a few more items to review before the NM2+ so all I am doing is just burning them in real good listening in here and there. I can pretty much write a full review for them now as I really don't have much as far a negatives goes about them. Heck even their new developed throw in cable is 10X better than their previous cable they threw in with the NA1 NA2 NM2.

They must have read my complaints about that cable. Lol.


----------



## rggz

Dsnuts said:


> Yes I will be working on a review of it. Haven't tested out the isolation of it yet but I will get to that real soon.
> 
> I have a few more items to review before the NM2+ so all I am doing is just burning them in real good listening in here and there. I can pretty much write a full review for them now as I really don't have much as far a negatives goes about them. Heck even their new developed throw in cable is 10X better than their previous cable they threw in with the NA1 NA2 NM2.
> 
> They must have read my complaints about that cable. Lol.



Would you mind to compare the NM2+ versus FH3? I got the FH3 some days ago but so far it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## DynamicEars

rggz said:


> Would you mind to compare the NM2+ versus FH3? I got the FH3 some days ago but so far it's not my cup of tea.



Why is it? heard lot of good things about FH3 and I want them actually


----------



## rggz (Sep 11, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Why is it? heard lot of good things about FH3 and I want them actually



I need to change the cable and try it balanced before jumping to conclusions since all good reviews/impressions are from people using it via balanced.

But *so far*, it's a one-trick pony to me. Good bass and the rest is pretty average (vocals, musicality, imaging, stage, detailing) I'm not having any "wow" moment. I'm using a Lotoo PAW S1 via SE atm, and I'm waiting for the Final mmcx tool to detach this cable (I swear it feels it's glued in the socket) so I didn't test it balanced yet.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 10, 2020)

FH3 got a big bold bass end a bit like a 2.1 set up. They remind me of Sony hybrid designs the older XBA-H3 had that effect. Some might not like that effect. It really comes down to preference thing. I like the FH3 for what it is. I think for the price they are competitive and has a lot of positives for the sonics.  This being said.

Detail wise the NM2+ will leave the FH3 behind. It is more neutrally balanced tuning with less bass emphasis vs the FH3 and has one of the best clear clean vocal renditions I have ever heard from an earphone. I keep telling folks for vocal and instruments these things are a marvel. The detail on the NM2+ is stunning. Better sound separation. Better coherency. Better dynamic timbre. Better transients. Better imaging. Better stage. Better natural treble extension and shimmer. Tighter speedier bass. Zero sub bass roll off excellent sub bass texture and rumble Wicked and I mean wicked detail. Now the tuning can be categorized as a bit more analytical in nature due to the detail aspect of the tuning but the sound quality is out of this planet good. These are more closer to a reference type level of detail than something your gonna hear from a $169 earphone. Even more so than the NA1. But these have a much better tuning than the NA1 or any of the NF audio earphones actually. It is their best effort yet.

FH3 sounds like a hybrid with a big woofer, not the best coherency but a fun listen none the less.  NM2+ sounds like high end flagship level earphone for $169.

I tried some of my better cables on the NM2+. Resolution is so good it scales like a champ to better cables. So ya you can make these sound damn close to a flagship level earphone.


----------



## Sam L (Sep 11, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> The level of oneupmanship I like to call it has cranked up another notch. The $169 NM2+
> 
> Earphones back in the day from Sony using higher end Liquid Crystal Polymer drivers had the world leading EX1000, Phones like the classic GR07. To a lesser extent Meelec Pinnacle P1/PX. What is common among all these? These are all some of the worlds best neutrally tuned monitors that probably still has a place in a lot of enthusiasts collections.
> 
> ...


I'm actually listening to the p1's as I read your post. The funny thing is when the p1 came out, I kept reading about the anemic bass and the roll off in the sub bass. When they are given enough power the bass is actually very present and the sub bass is delightful.

Looks like the d02 and nm2+ are complementary? If I return the fiio em5 then I guess I have to get both the d02 and nm2+.  Too many iems to get.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 11, 2020)

Actually they are. D02 is more musical and has the type of tuning that lets you enjoy your tunes. Rich in tone and has a very dynamic and enjoyable sound. The NM2+ will dissect every aspect of the recording and let you know how good or how bad your tune was when it was recorded. Lol Very complimentary.

If you think the P1 has good sub bass. Lol. NM2+ don't need no extra power to show its deep reaching bass capabilities. Sub bass especially with a good copper based cable is excellent. Sub bass rumbles with the best of em. Very high quality bass on the NM2+


----------



## peter123

IEMusic said:


> How about between the ES100 and 5K?  I was thinking of getting the Qudelix for the PEQ.



For my preference the 5K is a step up in sound with better resolution and cleaner presentation. The ES100 is also an much older design (at least three years) and doesn't seem to support fw changes any more so for a buyer today I'd say the 5K is a easy choice. Both are great devices though and the ES100 was a revelation for me when I got it 3,5 years ago and I haven't used my DAPs much since. Even less now when having the 5K also.


----------



## baskingshark

Looks dope, new Tin HIFI IEM.

https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3307132659363197/






Looks like a 2 pin connector too, good that they took feedback after they had lots of issues with the MMCX connectors like in the Tin T4. Price and driver config TBC.


----------



## pr0b3r

Dsnuts said:


> The level of oneupmanship I like to call it has cranked up another notch. The $169 NM2+
> 
> Earphones back in the day from Sony using higher end Liquid Crystal Polymer drivers had the world leading EX1000, Phones like the classic GR07. To a lesser extent Meelec Pinnacle P1/PX. What is common among all these? These are all some of the worlds best neutrally tuned monitors that probably still has a place in a lot of enthusiasts collections.
> 
> ...



I liked the balance of sound on the NA1. Quite fast bass, not the boomy type, and with the rest sounding pretty clear. I wonder how the NM2+ compare with it and with Orb.


----------



## tgx78

Orb is more organic, dense and smoother replay. 
NM2+ is surgical, clean & clear, dissect everything type of replay.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> FH3 got a big bold bass end a bit like a 2.1 set up. They remind me of Sony hybrid designs the older XBA-H3 had that effect. Some might not like that effect. It really comes down to preference thing. I like the FH3 for what it is. I think for the price they are competitive and has a lot of positives for the sonics.  This being said.
> 
> Detail wise the NM2+ will leave the FH3 behind.* It is more neutrally balanced tuning with less bass emphasis vs the FH3* and has one of the best clear clean vocal renditions I have ever heard from an earphone. I keep telling folks for vocal and instruments these things are a marvel. The detail on the NM2+ is stunning. Better sound separation. Better coherency. Better dynamic timbre. Better transients. Better imaging. Better stage. Better natural treble extension and shimmer. Tighter speedier bass. Zero sub bass roll off excellent sub bass texture and rumble Wicked and I mean wicked detail. Now *the tuning can be categorized as a bit more analytical* in nature due to the detail aspect of the tuning but the sound quality is out of this planet good. These are more closer to a reference type level of detail than something your gonna hear from a $169 earphone. Even more so than the NA1. But these have a much better tuning than the NA1 or any of the NF audio earphones actually. It is their best effort yet.
> 
> ...


Whenever the commentary turns to neutral vs "fun", this analogy comes to mind for me.  

"*Dieter*", SNL character             vs        *Cindi Lauper*, "Girls..."


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Looks dope, new Tin HIFI IEM.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3307132659363197/
> 
> ...






...is it the P2 or not? hmmmm


----------



## zenki

Could it be...
But then again they said the same thing months ago


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Whenever the commentary turns to neutral vs "fun", this analogy comes to mind for me.
> 
> "*Dieter*", SNL character             vs        *Cindi Lauper*, "Girls..."


Sprockets - It’s time to daance!


----------



## cocolinho

@Dsnuts 
Hey ... please... stop praising too many good IEMs... got ISN H40 v2... loved them (but sold them because of fit issue), got Penon Orb, fantastic warm, smooth, romantic IEMs, ordered ISN D02 , well because they were extremely cheap with the coupon, I should get them very soon, and now, because I could free up some cash selling DAP & IEMs, I just ordered NF Audio NM2+...
So far I liked all the IEMs you recommended but please stop doing that, I am so happy with my Andromeda that I don't need to buy new (cheap) IEMs, so please stop!! (or not...)


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 11, 2020)

To be fair it is based on the nature of the types of tuning both earphones have more so than saying one is  superior over the other. I wouldnt own the FH3 if I thought they are not any good or anything like that. I am a fan of all sorts of tunings dependent on just how good that tuning is. Just on a technical level the NM2+ is superior. Which don't mean I enjoy the FH3 less. It does have one of the better beryllium inspired bass ends that is addicting. Guilty pleasure type of sound actually.

I am sure there will be plenty of folks that would like the FH3 more so than the analytical nature of the NM2+. So this comparison was really about what type of sound profile they are vs the other.

As an IEM enthusiast. It is nice to have your musical full bodied sounding earphones and then there is the more precise earphones that you can really get into every little detail with. I can understand the person wanting a few higher level earphones and be done with. But for the eclectic music fan how can you be happy with one type of sound?

Truth is there is an ever growing variety even more so nowadays of different tunings and sound profiles. Our hobby would be down right boring if they all sounded the same.


----------



## hmscott (Sep 11, 2020)

New Tranya M10, 14.2mm Graphene driver, 4 microphones, 10 hours on charge
Promo code: 30M10 30% discount 
https://www.tranya.com/tanya-m10-ul...th-stereo-immersive-surround-sound-p0029.html

No idea how they sound, I'll look for reviews and update here.

I use my Tranya T10's every day, great sound and good bass, so I'm looking forward to hearing how these new Tranya M10's perform. 

For those that want to order before reviews...:
Subtotal: $89.99
Shipping Charges & Insurance: $8.00
Coupon Savings: - $27.00
Grand Total: $70.99


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 11, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Looks dope, new Tin HIFI IEM.
> https://www.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/photos/a.1768052749937870/3307132659363197/
> 
> 
> ...






RikudouGoku said:


> ...is it the P2 or not? hmmmm



According to this facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4491393940900882/  it ain't the tin P2.

Check out the link above, some of the folks spoke to Tin HIFI about the new black shelled one, it is apparently a single DD beryllium coated IEM. So in the same vein as SSR, Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 and Urbanfun. Supposedly $39 USD.
Wow, everyone is riding on the beryllium hype hahaha, and $39 looks quite affordable. The Moondrop SSP (supposed bassier variant of SSR) is still no where in sight, but possibly that and Jade Audio EA1 are the cheaper beryllium coated ones now in the market.

The white shelled one above in your post, I'm not sure which model is that though.


----------



## kmmbd

Small, cute and powerful enough to even decently drive the notorious Final E5000. Cowon Plenue V didn't disappoint at all. Also, epic battery life (charging once every 2/3 weeks) is a nice bonus. The usual caveats of Cowon DAPs apply though, so there's that.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> Small, cute and powerful enough to even decently drive the notorious Final E5000. Cowon Plenue V didn't disappoint at all. Also, epic battery life (charging once every 2/3 weeks) is a nice bonus. The usual caveats of Cowon DAPs apply though, so there's that.



i got the J. Very similar technicalities. I don't like that it doesn't accept over 128gb chips, so despite the stellar sound, i only use it when i want to hear my ultra hi res files.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> According to this facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4491393940900882/  it ain't the tin P2.
> 
> Check out the link above, some of the folks spoke to Tin HIFI about the new black shelled one, it is apparently a single DD beryllium coated IEM. So in the same vein as SSR, Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 and Urbanfun. Supposedly $39 USD.
> Wow, everyone is riding on the beryllium hype hahaha, and $39 looks quite affordable. The Moondrop SSP (supposed bassier variant of SSR) is still no where in sight, but possibly that and Jade Audio EA1 are the cheaper beryllium coated ones now in the market.
> ...



another HARD PASS. i'm so not interested in another budget Beryllium coated driver blah blah blah in the sub $50 range. I've got so many of those already and sold off even more, i could have bought a TOTL already with those purchases combined. I want a mid-fi, near TOTL killer in the $150-200 range, or something that is a game changer in the $100-$150 range. I know it's coming. i know it's out there.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> another HARD PASS. i'm so not interested in another budget Beryllium coated driver blah blah blah in the sub $50 range. I've got so many of those already and sold off even more, i could have bought a TOTL already with those purchases combined. I want a mid-fi, near TOTL killer in the $150-200 range, or something that is a game changer in the $100-$150 range. I know it's coming. i know it's out there.



It's true man, all these multiple budget CHIFI purchases will add up to a midfi set soon enough, but different strokes for different folks, at least with multiple budget CHIFI we can sample different sound signatures for cheap. I remember about 3 years ago, I had to sell my only IEM to get a taste of another sound signature, was very difficult to own even 2 IEMs due to the costs.

But yeah it does get fatiguing after a while, especially seeing some brands like KZ/TRN/CCA coughing out marginal upgrades/sidegrades every few weeks, but I guess more choices is better than less, and there's always diminishing returns the higher you go up the ladder.

But speaking about something that may be midfi killer at $150, one set that is really on my watchlist is the upcoming KBEAR BElieve (i know the name is a bit cliche haha), the tuner KopiOKaya has some graphs here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4470009546372655/
Seems it is a full beryllium set (not beryllium coated/plated like SSR, Fiio FD1, urbanfun and Jade Audio EA1). Supposed to retail around $100ish. I think the cheapest full beryllium DD set I've seen so far may be the Periodic Audio Be (correct me if I'm mistaken), but it was thrashed by @RikudouGoku at his last review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/periodic-audio-beryllium-be.22397/reviews#item-review-24164 and non detachable cables at that price is a hard pass for me.

I am very interested in this one cause of the cheap price for a full beryllium set, the Luna and Final A8000 (also full bery) is out of my reach in this covid economy, and of the already plated/coated beryllium stuff like the Urbanfuns and Cambridge Audio SE1 that I've tried, their bass has great transients and takes to EQ extremely well without distorting, so I think there's some magic in beryllium if it is implemented properly.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got these in the mail. So the red filter which is the filter that brings up the upper mids with a bit of a treble gain sounds identical to the silver balanced filter of the NX7 pro. Sound design is identical but I can hear the new BAs bring a bit more refinement smoothness to the treble region. Don;t know if it is the new BAs which does the treble or just better tuning. Probably a combination there of. These filters now bring the NX7 sound some warmth. I know that is foreign term when describing the NX7.  To my ears it is their treble filter that actually balances out the sonics more so than the blue stock filter which is supposed to be the balanced filter. Blue filter sound warm and I havent even tried the bass filter which will sound even warmer. So the MK3 introduces a new tonal quality to the sonics. These now sound warmer and a bit smoother. Same stage, similar sound balancing. Same high quality bass.  

These are clearly for previous fans of the NX7. The new packaging is impressive. They put in some real tips and even Sony hybrid knock offs. Nice. The cable is one of their H-16 hybrid variety, spc and copper mixed cable. Good throw in cable.  The case is very nice, the best case I have seen from NiceHCK . It is a boxy clam shell type. 

While this is more of a minor update than anything substantial. It is good that these guys keep on improving these. 
Are these worth getting if you own the NX7? If you own the first version. Yes. If you own the Pro. Not really. 

I was hoping NiceHCK would throw these drivers in a more larger spacious shell for their next iteration of the NX7 to enhance the stage. I can tell with lessening of the upper registers from the previous versions the bass will be even more pronounced on this version. So in a way they are highlighting one of the best aspects of the NX7. The bass end. The NX7 bass end will go toe to toe with anything out on the market when it comes to that deep reaching textured bass. In any case these have the best balancing out of all the NX7 models and can even become bass centric with their black filter. 

The sound is classic NiceHCK. Well balanced, good detail and capable. I suppose they have to leave some aspects alone for future models but this one is just a modest update. But a good one none the less.


----------



## jwbrent

kmmbd said:


> Small, cute and powerful enough to even decently drive the notorious Final E5000. Cowon Plenue V didn't disappoint at all. Also, epic battery life (charging once every 2/3 weeks) is a nice bonus. The usual caveats of Cowon DAPs apply though, so there's that.



Nice shade of red.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Got these in the mail. So the red filter which is the filter that brings up the upper mids with a bit of a treble gain sounds identical to the silver balanced filter of the NX7 pro. Sound design is identical but I can hear the new BAs bring a bit more refinement smoothness to the treble region. Don;t know if it is the new BAs which does the treble or just better tuning. Probably a combination there of. These filters now bring the NX7 sound some warmth. I know that is foreign term when describing the NX7.  To my ears it is their treble filter that actually balances out the sonics more so than the blue stock filter which is supposed to be the balanced filter. Blue filter sound warm and I havent even tried the bass filter which will sound even warmer. So the MK3 introduces a new tonal quality to the sonics. These now sound warmer and a bit smoother. Same stage, similar sound balancing. Same high quality bass.
> 
> These are clearly for previous fans of the NX7. The new packaging is impressive. They put in some real tips and even Sony hybrid knock offs. Nice. The cable is one of their H-16 hybrid variety, spc and copper mixed cable. Good throw in cable.  The case is very nice, the best case I have seen from NiceHCK . It is a boxy clam shell type.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this update, Nutzy! Tbh, tho...still gonna stick with my original NX7 unless it dies. Luv them details and the bass is great. Stage is pretty good too. I'm happy with mine, so just gonna whip em out a couple times a month and ENJOY the hell outta em!


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> Until recently I enjoyed the Blon 03 and YBF iss014 the most of my small collection of IEMs and Buds. Suddenly, like an earthquake, I bought 3 recommended IEMs, and they completely changed my enjoyment factors. The iBasso it00 was recommended by @audio123, the ISN D02 by @Dsnuts and the TRi i3 by a whole host of guys. Three amazing IEMs that are giving me so much enjoyment. There are now a whole host of IEMs I can't even listen to sitting redundant in 3 watch showcases gathering dust. Samsara.


The best budget DD IEMs are IT00, D02 & NM2. Period. 
Have not tried the NM2+ yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> According to this facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4491393940900882/  it ain't the tin P2.
> 
> Check out the link above, some of the folks spoke to Tin HIFI about the new black shelled one, it is apparently a single DD beryllium coated IEM. So in the same vein as SSR, Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 and Urbanfun. Supposedly $39 USD.
> Wow, everyone is riding on the beryllium hype hahaha, and $39 looks quite affordable. The Moondrop SSP (supposed bassier variant of SSR) is still no where in sight, but possibly that and Jade Audio EA1 are the cheaper beryllium coated ones now in the market.
> ...


...the beryllium hype train is already full where is the P2!


Here is where I found that white iem.
https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1284329325534146560
https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1284328323007434755

Since they posted these 2 pictures on the same day I assumed it was the P2.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> It's true man, all these multiple budget CHIFI purchases will add up to a midfi set soon enough, but different strokes for different folks, at least with multiple budget CHIFI we can sample different sound signatures for cheap. I remember about 3 years ago, I had to sell my only IEM to get a taste of another sound signature, was very difficult to own even 2 IEMs due to the costs.
> 
> But yeah it does get fatiguing after a while, especially seeing some brands like KZ/TRN/CCA coughing out marginal upgrades/sidegrades every few weeks, but I guess more choices is better than less, and there's always diminishing returns the higher you go up the ladder.
> 
> ...


That Periodic garbage is crap and overpriced. That they even claim it is pure beryllium is doubtful when even the blon 03 (mesh mod) has better bass quality (texture, tightness) not to speak of the urbanfun iss014...


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> That Periodic garbage is crap and overpriced. That they even claim it is pure beryllium is doubtful when even the blon 03 (mesh mod) has better bass quality (texture, tightness) not to speak of the urbanfun iss014...


I wouldn't go as far as to saying the Be is crap but it is overpriced definitely. For the price of Be (299), all I need is to top up extra 28 USD for a trio of IT00 (69), D02 (89) and NM2+ (169).


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to saying the Be is crap but it is overpriced definitely. For the price of Be (299), all I need is to top up extra 28 USD for a trio of IT00 (69), D02 (89) and NM2+ (169).


When something is at 300 usd, I expect it to be great. So by that standard it is crap. Especially when a 30 usd iem beats it at what it is supposed to do best (the bass, but almost everything else too).

And as you mentioned, there are tons of better stuff that are way under it´s price...


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> When something is at 300 usd, I expect it to be great. So by that standard it is crap. Especially when a 30 usd iem beats it at what it is supposed to do best (the bass, but almost everything else too).
> 
> And as you mentioned, there are tons of better stuff that are way under it´s price...



Can't vouch for the Periodic Be's sound as I haven't heard it, but it's a hard pass for me due to the non detachable cables at $299. I generally won't buy anything more than $40 USD with non detachable cables cause I got played out a few times by the cable dying in non detachable IEMs. It is really one awkward cable yank away from being a white elephant. Besides some of us wanna use aftermarket balanced cables or pair it with BT/wireless adapters, so having a detachable option is better in my book.


----------



## jeejack

RikudouGoku said:


> Compared the Kbear Rhyme VS Tripowin C8 and the *Kbear Limpid VS NiceHCK Litzps*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-324#post-15850842
> 
> ...


Nice short review on alie. Good job !


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> When something is at 300 usd, I expect it to be great. So by that standard it is crap. Especially when a 30 usd iem beats it at what it is supposed to do best (the bass, but almost everything else too).
> 
> And as you mentioned, there are tons of better stuff that are way under it´s price...


Yea understandable. For example, for flagship IEMs, I feel the Wraith is crap but its successor, Odin is pretty alright.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> ...the beryllium hype train is already full where is the P2!
> 
> 
> Here is where I found that white iem.
> ...


Linsoul is on my Tier 1, *F*ollow*U*p list, for consistently jerking their customers around; have they ever had a major initial offering, that didn’t have some debilitating, logistical glitch ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Linsoul is on my Tier 1, *F*ollow*U*p list, for consistently jerking their customers around; have they ever had a major initial offering, that didn’t have some debilitating, logistical glitch ?


Does linsoul have ties with Tin Hifi? I thought linsoul just sold their stuff like all other sellers...


----------



## claud W

I would like to thank you guys for this great info on new reasonably priced IEMs. A few pages back, one of you mentioned the Final MMCX Assist. How come no one thought of that before. I ordered two. MTMT Audio has them on sale for $9.95.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Does linsoul have ties with Tin Hifi? I thought linsoul just sold their stuff like all other sellers...


Linsoul certainly gives the appearance of having an intimate relationship with Tin; they have been responsible for the initial promotions for the P1, T4, T2 plus.


----------



## zentro

that mmcx assist thingy looks like it could be easily 3d printed, either way i always "pinch" the connector when removing my mmcx cables


----------



## phthora

baskingshark said:


> Can't vouch for the Periodic Be's sound as I haven't heard it, but it's a hard pass for me due to the non detachable cables at $299. I generally won't buy anything more than $40 USD with non detachable cables cause I got played out a few times by the cable dying in non detachable IEMs. It is really one awkward cable yank away from being a white elephant. Besides some of us wanna use aftermarket balanced cables or pair it with BT/wireless adapters, so having a detachable option is better in my book.



That is exactly why I haven't ever seriously considered the Periodic Be. I've had cables ruined by catching the cable on something and yakning it, but also by other's careless vacuuming, by a toddler stepping on it, by a cat chewing it. In other words, things over which I have no control. In each case, I could either replace the cable or the IEM cheaply. Maybe I'm a pessimistic, but I just cannot imagine spending a good deal of money on something with such a delicate and unreplaceable component. To me, it's just a completely unnecessary gamble.


----------



## RikudouGoku

phthora said:


> That is exactly why I haven't ever seriously considered the Periodic Be. I've had cables ruined by catching the cable on something and yakning it, but also by other's careless vacuuming, by a toddler stepping on it, by a cat chewing it. In other words, things over which I have no control. In each case, I could either replace the cable or the IEM cheaply. Maybe I'm a pessimistic, but I just cannot imagine spending a good deal of money on something with such a delicate and unreplaceable component. To me, it's just a completely unnecessary gamble.


yup, the crap sound is just icing on the cake lol.


----------



## phthora

RikudouGoku said:


> yup, the crap sound is just icing on the cake lol.



Ironically, your brutal review of these IEMs makes me _really _want to hear them. Of course, there's no way in hell now that I'd ever _buy _them.


----------



## dharmasteve

claud W said:


> I would like to thank you guys for this great info on new reasonably priced IEMs. A few pages back, one of you mentioned the Final MMCX Assist. How come no one thought of that before. I ordered two. MTMT Audio has them on sale for $9.95.


They really work too.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> yup, the crap sound is just icing on the cake lol.



Hell hath no fury like @RikudouGoku's scorn! 😡


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Hell hath no fury like @RikudouGoku's scorn! 😡


There arent many brands/iems that I really hate, but those I do.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> There arent many brands/iems that I really hate, but those I do.



It’s good to know your likes and dislikes so well. 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> It’s good to know your likes and dislikes so well. 👍


yeah, I think that is important when you read my reviews, so you can see why I like/dislike it. 

Also why I have my music/timestamps in them.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> There arent many brands/iems that I really hate, but those I do.


Bloody hell. I wouldn't want to get on your bad side. (I do get it though).


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Bloody hell. I wouldn't want to get on your bad side. (I do get it though).


Well the brands I can think of the top of my head that I hate are:

Apple
Linsoul
Periodic Audio


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Well the brands I can think of the top of my head that I hate are:
> 
> Apple
> Linsoul
> Periodic Audio



Apple! As a general principle or a specific product?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Apple! As a general principle or a specific product?


The entire Apple brand. I have followed them for years and I hate how they do things. The removal of the 3.5mm jack was the last straw, that crap is making all other brands follow suit...


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> The entire Apple brand. I have followed them for years and I hate how they do things. The removal of the 3.5mm jack was the last straw, that crap is making all other brands follow suit...


 
That is why I still use the iPhone 6S and never upgraded. 😭


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> That is why I still use the iPhone 6S and never upgraded. 😭


Join the Android master race. Stuff like the Redmi Note 9 still has that 3.5mm jack and is quite cheap.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> The entire Apple brand. I have followed them for years and I hate how they do things. The removal of the 3.5mm jack was the last straw, that crap is making all other brands follow suit...



I get it, however, the jack issue was bound to happen since buyers want waterproof phones these days. Certainly, Apple’s decision to get rid of the headphone jack was self serving since the AirPods followed soon after.

I won a 5K Apple computer setup back in the mid-80s, my first computer, so I’ve naturally stayed with the brand over the years, but it could have easily been PCs if I had won that instead.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> I get it, however, the jack issue was bound to happen since buyers want waterproof phones these days. Certainly, Apple’s decision to get rid of the headphone jack was self serving since the AirPods followed soon after.
> 
> I won a 5K Apple computer setup back in the mid-80s, my first computer, so I’ve naturally stayed with the brand over the years, but it could have easily been PCs if I had won that instead.


I mean you can still have waterproof phones even with a 3.5mm jack. Like the Samsung Galaxy S9.

That excuse from apple is just a crappy excuse to make more money from selling more airpods as you mentioned.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Join the Android master race. Stuff like the Redmi Note 9 still has that 3.5mm jack and is quite cheap.



Well, the HiBy R5 was my first Android device that I liked (my first was the ZX507, but I had troubles with it), and I do like how Android in some ways has embraced hi res audio unlike Apple that doesn’t seem to care, so I may travel down that road with my next phone purchase ... my iPhone SE, the original, is long in the tooth.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> I mean you can still have waterproof phones even with a 3.5mm jack. Like the Samsung Galaxy S9.
> 
> That excuse from apple is just a crappy excuse to make more money from selling more airpods as you mentioned.



ok, didn’t know that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Well, the HiBy R5 was my first Android device that I liked (my first was the ZX507, but I had troubles with it), and I do like how Android in some ways has embraced hi res audio unlike Apple that doesn’t seem to care, so I may travel down that road with my next phone purchase ... my iPhone SE, the original, is long in the tooth.


You can also just buy a second hand LG G/V series and have a phone/dap in one device lol. (although stuff like the Fiio M11 and the Ibasso DX160 are much better sounding.)


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> I mean you can still have waterproof phones even with a 3.5mm jack. Like the Samsung Galaxy S9.
> 
> That excuse from apple is just a crappy excuse to make more money from selling more airpods as you mentioned.


Never had a single Apple product in my life and happy about it 
Samsung tries to follow Apple path recently, will likely go to other Android phone next (S9 and S10 have quite poor sound reproduction, considering the cost of the phone, (I hade Note 3 before - a world of difference), so the jack is there but I rarely use it).


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The entire Apple brand. I have followed them for years and I hate how they do things. The removal of the 3.5mm jack was the last straw, that crap is making all other brands follow suit...


I've hated apple since the original McIntosh computers, they weren't compatible with crap, were overpriced and highly proprietary and the fanboys are absolutely insane.  TBH any brand that has that type of loyal, devoted and irrational fan base bothers me. 

The closest audio equivalents are Linsoul/thie audio, Sony and IMR.  

I hate proprietary bull (ie. Lightning cables).


----------



## blomman77

And i just bought the Clairvoyance. When it arrives i will just burn it 
I don't wanna come off as a fanboy…


----------



## IEMusic

SciOC said:


> The closest audio equivalents are .... Sony


Whatever!  I’m gonna go listen to my trusty MiniDisk player while taking digital photos and saving them on nice dependable MemorySticks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Never had a single Apple product in my life and happy about it
> Samsung tries to follow Apple path recently, will likely go to other Android phone next (S9 and S10 have quite poor sound reproduction, considering the cost of the phone, (I hade Note 3 before - a world of difference), so the jack is there but I rarely use it).


Yes and I hate that. Oneplus is the same, they (along with a lot of other brands) laughed and made fun of apple when they removed the 3.5mm jack and then they themselves removed it...and 



SciOC said:


> I've hated apple since the original McIntosh computers, they weren't compatible with crap, were overpriced and highly proprietary and the fanboys are absolutely insane.  TBH any brand that has that type of loyal, devoted and irrational fan base bothers me.
> 
> The closest audio equivalents are Linsoul/thie audio, Sony and IMR.
> 
> I hate proprietary bull (ie. Lightning cables).


Oh yeah almost forgot about IMR, those thieves are disgusting.  


So much crap in this hobby that it is shameful and then there are the big shillers out there that are lying to their readers just to fill their own pockets/get on the good side of the manufacturer/seller. 

Majorhifi is one of them, their review on the Final Audio F3100 is disgusting and also the Kinera Freya review. Beating around the bush and trying to not say anything really bad about it. Its people like them that I want to shove my fist down their throat. 

Not to say anything about the "reviewers" for the Periodic Audio BE. Have you noticed how the majority of the really positve reviews on it are sponsored? All of them are just a bunch of shillers. ****ing bastards that doesnt have a shred of dignity.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> You can also just buy a second hand LG G/V series and have a phone/dap in one device lol. (although stuff like the Fiio M11 and the Ibasso DX160 are much better sounding.)



I can vouch for the LG V30. You have to kid it a bit to get the best audio but once you get its full attention.... shhhh...I'm whispering this now....quiet....shhh....its as good as the iBasso DX160..... shhhh....and the HiBy R5. But it's a bloody phone and it's too big, doesn't have a balanced out and is getting old. The HiBy R5 has the perfect form factor......and....MSEB....I love it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I can vouch for the LG V30. You have to kid it a bit to get the best audio but once you get its full attention.... shhhh...I'm whispering this now....quiet....shhh....its as good as the iBasso DX160..... shhhh....and the HiBy R5. But it's a bloody phone and it's too big, doesn't have a balanced out and is getting old. The HiBy R5 has the perfect form factor......and....MSEB....I love it.


The problem with the LG phones is that you dont have full control of the amp. You need to trick it into the AUX or High impedance mode or else you arent really getting anything special out of it. I really dislike that about them, It is an audio phone but cant use it to its full potential (unless you root it).

And no the DX160 sounds much better due to that and it has much more output power so it can actually drive the harder to drive stuff like the Tin Hifi P1/final audio E5000.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot about IMR, those thieves are disgusting.
> 
> So much crap in this hobby that it is shameful and then there are the big shillers out there that are lying to their readers just to fill their own pockets/get on the good side of the manufacturer/seller.
> 
> ...


 whew, take a deep breath. Thieves are disgusting. Shillers are very annoying and frustrating, but every hobby has them. It still pales in comparison to the truly horrible people out there. I think the onus is still on us, the consumer, to take in all information with a healthy dose of skepticism and critical thought. It certainly is refreshing to read honest reviews though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> whew, take a deep breath. Thieves are disgusting. Shillers are very annoying and frustrating, but every hobby has them. It still pales in comparison to the truly horrible people out there. I think the onus is still on us, the consumer, to take in all information with a healthy dose of skepticism and critical thought. It certainly is refreshing to read honest reviews though.


While that is true, sometimes there isnt enough information and it will be a gamble. I am sure that many others feel that way and wants it to change.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 12, 2020)

SciOC said:


> I've hated apple since the original McIntosh computers, they weren't compatible with crap, were overpriced and highly proprietary and the fanboys are absolutely insane.  TBH any brand that has that type of loyal, devoted and irrational fan base bothers me.
> 
> The closest audio equivalents are Linsoul/thie audio, Sony and IMR.
> 
> I hate proprietary bull (ie. Lightning cables).



"Hate" is a strong word, but I am with you on the "proprietary bull" to use your phrase. I think it should be made illegal (I  think the European Union is onto that).

When it comes to audio, I am sure we all have a Sony product festering somewhere in our homes.

I will probably never be a member of a cult or a rabid fanboy of anything. I ask too many questions and make my view known, they will not want me.

However, for me sonics prevail above all else, that is why I am here. So that takes us to IMR, there are those who are dedicated to the brand, and the brand comes with baggage of old (and I  understand the questions of morality that poses for some of us) but seriously they produce some magnificent IEMs.

My guiding principle remains sonics and may the Audio gods forgive and understand me for buying IMR products.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem with the LG phones is that you dont have full control of the amp. You need to trick it into the AUX or High impedance mode or else you arent really getting anything special out of it. I really dislike that about them, It is an audio phone but cant use it to its full potential (unless you root it).
> 
> And no the DX160 sounds much better due to that and it has much more output power so it can actually drive the harder to drive stuff like the Tin Hifi P1/final audio E5000.


You have to learn and earn the ways of an LG phone. It's not straightfoward, but once you get it going, it sounds as good as almost anything. It's a phone though and that's not ideal. I've got the V30, had two DX160's and have a HiBy R5 and there's not a nanosound between them.


----------



## SciOC

ChrisOc said:


> "Hate" is a strong word, but I am with you on the "proprietary bull" to use your phrase. I think it should be made illegal (I  think the European Union is onto that).
> 
> When it comes to audio, I am sure we all have a Sony product festering somewhere in our homes.
> 
> ...


I liked my Rah, but their stuff is getting too expensive now and it comes with some idiosyncracies (lack of isolation, fit)....   Overall there is Better value in chifi.

I try to remain neutral on their past and history, but the guy obviously has questionable business ethics from my dealings with him and has a super weird business model that is tailor made to create a cult like following....  I can't get on board with the business model and will only pick up IMR products used out of principle.


----------



## feverfive

SciOC said:


> I liked my Rah, but their stuff is getting too expensive now and it comes with some idiosyncracies (lack of isolation, fit)....   Overall there is Better value in chifi.
> 
> I try to remain neutral on their past and history, but the guy obviously has questionable business ethics from my dealings with him and has a super weird business model that is tailor made to create a cult like following....  I can't get on board with the business model and will only pick up IMR products used out of principle.


It's somewhat brilliant, actually.  He's done what every software developer wants:  created a paid subscription model.  His customers, largely, are hooked.  Buying new releases every couple quarters.


----------



## ChrisOc

SciOC said:


> I liked my Rah, but their stuff is getting too expensive now and it comes with some idiosyncracies (lack of isolation, fit)....   Overall there is Better value in chifi.
> 
> I try to remain neutral on their past and history, but the guy obviously has questionable business ethics from my dealings with him and has a super weird business model that is tailor made to create a cult like following....  I can't get on board with the business model and will only pick up IMR products used out of principle.



I totally agree with you that there is a lot to be desired on the fit issues and business model but it all comes home to roost in the end, because potential customers like you are walking away from them.


----------



## Smoker65

IEMusic said:


> The KBEAR Rhyme seems to be a really good cable.


I like the KBEAR cables. I also like HIBY cables. Yes, thick but stands up to workouts and sounds really good for a 4.4mm.


----------



## jwbrent

tgx78 said:


> That is why I still use the iPhone 6S and never upgraded. 😭



Same here on the iPhone SE.


----------



## JEHL

Mostly out of curiosity. What's the closest thing to a HD58X Jubilee in IEM form?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> You have to learn and earn the ways of an LG phone. It's not straightfoward, but once you get it going, it sounds as good as almost anything. It's a phone though and that's not ideal. I've got the V30, had two DX160's and have a HiBy R5 and there's not a nanosound between them.


I have the app that tells you what mode it is using and it is very inconsistent even using it normally. I can plug it in normally and it activates the normal mode and then disconnect it and reconnect it for it to be in AUX mode. Then there is the high impedance mode that is really hard to trigger even with over 50ohm stuff. 

Depending on what iem you are using there might not be any big difference, but for my higher tiered ones they absolutely are different on the DX160 and the G7.

It is due to the amp though and not the dac, since I have actually tried comparing the dac in the G7 to the DX160 while using the JDS labs atom amp and switching between the dac using the jds labs ol switch. No difference at all and that switch is much faster than 1 sec (as fast as you can switch a switch lol).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Mostly out of curiosity. What's the closest thing to a HD58X Jubilee in IEM form?



Any cheap veiled Sony IEM. the Jubilee's really aren't that good with sub par isolation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Mostly out of curiosity. What's the closest thing to a HD58X Jubilee in IEM form?



look into either the MH755, MDR-EX650, or EX300?


----------



## claud W

jwbrent said:


> It’s good to know your likes and dislikes so well. 👍


You should. He doesn't seem to hold anything back and his opinions are freely given. An interesting person.


----------



## jwbrent

claud W said:


> You should. He doesn't seem to hold anything back and his opinions are freely given. An interesting person.



Agreed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

claud W said:


> You should. He doesn't seem to hold anything back and his opinions are freely given. An interesting person.


oh, if you think im not holding back then you should see Aminus thread lol.   
Always fun reading his posts.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aminus-hates-everything-or-aminus-rants-and-reviews-stuff.911048/


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> oh, if you think im not holding back then you should see Aminus thread lol.
> Always fun reading his posts.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aminus-hates-everything-or-aminus-rants-and-reviews-stuff.911048/



There is nothing better than to have passionate, honest and open discussions. Can you imagine a world where we have to hold back our thoughts?.....ok, I also can, but I would not like to be part of that. We cannot be afraid of our own shadows. Thanks Guys for an open, a healthy and courteous discussion.


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Any cheap veiled Sony IEM. the Jubilee's really aren't that good with sub par isolation.


Well those are some shots fired at what I'd probably pick as endgame headphones...

Also why would I be looking for isolation in a open back headphone?


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 12, 2020)

If you ever wondered what gold does for a cable. I know before folks say cables dont do much. I am just posting this for interested folks.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gd849.24633/reviews#item-review-24313  A weekend cable special Gold its whats for IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like it is the T1 plus, seen many people say that.

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1304264526968295424/photo/1








https://www.facebook.com/Catearofficial/photos/a.148250440248409/160012915738828/

Tuning via blocking the vent? Sounds similar to what some people accidentally do to the Blon 03 with some 3rd party cables.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> Mostly out of curiosity. What's the closest thing to a HD58X Jubilee in IEM form?


Well, I like my HD58X a lot too.  Out of all the IEMs I’ve listened to, I think the Tin T2 maybe sounds the most similar to me.   The Final E1000 maybe sounds even more similar though.  Rolled off bass, full sounding lush mids, especially for vocals, and smooth, not bright treble (why the E1000 may sound more like it).


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> oh, if you think im not holding back then you should see Aminus thread lol.
> Always fun reading his posts.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aminus-hates-everything-or-aminus-rants-and-reviews-stuff.911048/


Funny for sure, bit his schtick is more like a lonely grumpy old man that hates everything.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Funny for sure, bit his schtick is more like a lonely grumpy old man that hates everything.


I guess that is part of the fun   

But it certainly is refreshing to read his reviews.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've got an interesting take. 5-7 years ago, some of these aggressively negative reviews would have gotten you banned. There was alot of banning goin on, especially if you spoke too openly or aggressively against a ear phone or headphone, and if it was from one of the sponsors, you were toast. Over the past few years, it's gotten much more lax, and you don't see sponsors complaining about bad reviews like they used to, or members going after reviewers or posters who didn't like a particular item, and i like that, i'm all for that freedom, but sometimes, i do flinch, but that's for fear of seeing someone getting banned. I hated seeing that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've got an interesting take. 5-7 years ago, some of these aggressively negative reviews would have gotten you banned. There was alot of banning goin on, especially if you spoke too openly or aggressively against a ear phone or headphone, and if it was from one of the sponsors, you were toast. Over the past few years, it's gotten much more lax, and you don't see sponsors complaining about bad reviews like they used to, or members going after reviewers or posters who didn't like a particular item, and i like that, i'm all for that freedom, but sometimes, i do flinch, but that's for fear of seeing someone getting banned. I hated seeing that.


I am aware of that. That is why I hesitated a bit on my rant earlier lol.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> I guess that is part of the fun
> 
> But it certainly is refreshing to read his reviews.


I'm not a big fan of the reviewers who don't like hardly anything.  I like most of the gear I listen to and I really like the variety of tunings out there...  If I didn't I can't imagine deriving any joy from this hobby and I would just spend my time in other ways that actually, you know, make me a little happy....

People who have one perfect pair in mind and only like that one tuning kinda depresses me TBH.

That being said there are tuning styles I don't really appreciate much (tin hifi and Sennheiser come to mind).   I really do appreciate a variety of other tunings though.  And I appreciate the brands that are obviously run by people with passion for this stuff and are very involved in the products and not just companies that crank out products or are just big corporations looking to make money.  I know the difference between passion for a hobby and people just doing their job (I have a day job that I don't really have true passion for...).


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Join the Android master race. Stuff like the Redmi Note 9 still has that 3.5mm jack and is quite cheap.


I held onto my Note 4 (for the replaceable battery) until yesterday.  With my country’s ongoing tariff war with China, I’m not brave enough to use an off brand.  So I went with a Note 20; both my Qudelix-5K and ES100 have already been paired to it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> I held onto my Note 4 (for the replaceable battery) until yesterday.  With my country’s ongoing tariff war with China, I’m not brave enough to use an off brand.  So I went with a Note 20; both my Qudelix-5K and ES100 have already been paired to it.


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


>



Having been an iPhone and Android user, as well as being in IT for 23 years, I can say that one thing Apple does right are constant updates.

They push out patches and updates very often. They also allow new versions of the OS to run on old devices (numerous generations old), and the  updates don’t break features (like I’ve had happen with Android).

Android on the other hand (at least the Androids I’ve used) pretty much leave you on your own. You may be lucky enough to get ONE update, but other than that I had to root my phone and install 3rd party ROMs, or just buy a new device. And this was when MAJOR, critical security bugs were discovered in Android. You were just left to hang out to dry.

So for as much hate that Apple gets, there are things that they DO the right way.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> The entire Apple brand. I have followed them for years and I hate how they do things. The removal of the 3.5mm jack was the last straw, that crap is making all other brands follow suit...



lI'm mostly a window and android user, but love it or hate it, Apple does do certain things better than others.
i don't use Iphones, but i still do like my Ipod classic and Ipad 2 though. the Ipod just won't die and a pleasure to use, while because Apple handles audio latency so well on their products, i still use that old Ipad 2 as guitar effects and synths. i also have some macbooks that i like to do certain things better on them than on windows

to me, all of those are just tools, so i don't want to be attached (or repelled) by brands or certain types of products



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've got an interesting take. 5-7 years ago, some of these aggressively negative reviews would have gotten you banned. There was alot of banning goin on, especially if you spoke too openly or aggressively against a ear phone or headphone, and if it was from one of the sponsors, you were toast. Over the past few years, it's gotten much more lax, and you don't see sponsors complaining about bad reviews like they used to, or members going after reviewers or posters who didn't like a particular item, and i like that, i'm all for that freedom, but sometimes, i do flinch, but that's for fear of seeing someone getting banned. I hated seeing that.



I'm in a point in my life that i won't say that i hate something or give really negative reviews, because sometimes what i consider bad might be gold for some other, and definitely vice versa apply: i have things i like that others would dislike.
i also like to tingker a bit to make most things that i have work..so my most non-biased opinions would be on things that i auditioned and don't own. 
it's not to say i never hate things, i most definitely do, but i just won't say them in public


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Having been an iPhone and Android user, as well as being in IT for 23 years, I can say that one thing Apple does right are constant updates.
> 
> They push out patches and updates very often. They also allow new versions of the OS to run on old devices (numerous generations old), and the  updates don’t break features (like I’ve had happen with Android).
> 
> ...


yes, I admit Apple is pretty good on the software part (although you are extremely limited in what you can do in comparison).


----------



## claud W (Sep 12, 2020)

I am an old (72) man and as such, My hearing is not that great, but I do enjoy bass and midrange . I have been wallowing in the cheap IEMs and midrange cables, I have been investing in DD IEMs and recently branched out. I just got my Blessing 2 and have Starfield and KXXS. I have a Fiio FD1 and FH3.CA Atlas, Comet, Andromeda, Ara and Solaris SE. I use ISN , Penon, PlusSound, Effect Audio and Norne IEM Cables. My latest indiscretion is a Monarch and a Sony M9. HELP ME!! I have fallen into the rabit hole!!


----------



## Slater

claud W said:


> I am an old (72) man and as such, My hearing is not that great, but I do enjoy bass and midrange . I have been wallowing in the cheap IEMs and midrange cables, I have been investing in DD IEMs and recently branched out. I just got my Blessing 2 and have Starfield and KXXS. I have a Fiio FD1 and FH3.CA Atlas, Comet, Andromeda, Ara and Solaris SE. I use ISN , Penon, PlusSound, Effect Audio and Norne IEM Cables. My latest indiscretion is a Monarch and a Sony M9. HELP ME!! I have fallen into the rabit hole!!



Sounds like you have a nice little stash of goodies there!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

claud W said:


> I am an old (72) man and as such, My hearing is not that great, but I do enjoy bass and midrange . I have been wallowing in the cheap IEMs and midrange cables, I have been investing in DD IEMs and recently branched out. I just got my Blessing 2 and have Starfield and KXXS. I have a Fiio FD1 and FH3.CA Atlas, Comet, Andromeda, Ara and Solaris SE. I use ISN , Penon, PlusSound, Effect Audio and Norne IEM Cables. My latest indiscretion is a Monarch and a Sony M9. HELP ME!! I have fallen into the rabit hole!!



it's gotta be nice to be retired and have the cash to buy whatever you want? enjoy it all. enjoy the music. it's not forever.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Dsnuts said:


> They sound good especially with a warmer source. They arent gonna be world beaters but I was very surprised by their sound after a few hours of burn in. I just use music to burn in earphones now a days. Especially with cheaper BAs that are involved. They arent the most refined earphones as you would expect but they do have an energetic sound to them that bodes well for portable use on a phone. I will give them a good burn in and see where they go but for what they are it is money well spend. They do look a bit feminine which I think was the purpose of the design a bit akin to them QOA earphones.
> 
> The pouch and cable holder they come with look like a ladies compact case. That was the reason why I thought these are marketed toward the ladies.
> 
> One word of advice though. Don't bother listening to them on open listen. You can if you want to actually hear changes on a new earphone but. Not the best sounding out of the box. I would just let music play for a while first before taking a listen.


Man, you were right.  The “gold” beauties sound pretty darn good for the $’s. I did let them lie for about 50-55 hours as they were unusable at first listen.  I know you stated don’t even listen to them Until some good time had passed.  I had to try. So shout out to Dsnuts for The find!
Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh you finally got em. Nice. I think most folks that are looking at this post will not know what we are talking about. https://penonaudio.com/badd-iem-with-remote-control.html
 $25 cheapos on Penon web site. Hybrid with a BA and dynamic. These are very good for $25. Energetic tuning with a much better sound than you would imagine. Comes with a mic so can be used with a phone. Cheap n nice sounding. Much better than you would imagine.


----------



## LostnAmerica (Sep 14, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh you finally got em. Nice. I think most folks that are looking at this post will not know what we are talking about. https://penonaudio.com/badd-iem-with-remote-control.html
> $25 cheapos on Penon web site. Hybrid with a BA and dynamic. These are very good for $25. Energetic tuning with a much better sound than you would imagine. Comes with a mic so can be used with a phone. Cheap n nice sounding. Much better than you would imagine.


Completely agree.  What a find... it took about 6 weeks to get them it worth the wait.  Penon calls it: BA+DD IEM with Remote Control, search that tag.  I couldn’t find the name (L?)... Thanks again.
Cheers


----------



## nraymond

I like Apple, NeXT, SGI, Sun, HP PA-RISC, Digital VAX, BeOS, Amiga, and Atari ST but I’m not particularly fond of Microsoft or Intel, though the combination of Microsoft screwing over Gary Kildall's Digital Research to make MS DOS (a sad rip off of DR DOS) the standard on the IBM PC and IBM’s stupidity in not making the license exclusive and then Compaq’s smart move in clean room reverse engineering the IBM PC BIOS to legally make a clone that could then run MS DOS did pretty much accidentally lead to a marketplace with a healthy amount of competition, which is a good thing. I could care less about whether a phone has a headphone jack when I have an EarStudio ES100 and a DAP that can hold most of my lossless music. My phone doesn’t have a balanced out anyway.

Back on topic - the CVJ CSN is good. What are folks’ favorite eartips for it?


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 13, 2020)

Slater said:


> Having been an iPhone and Android user, as well as being in *IT for 23 years*, I can say that one thing Apple does right are constant updates.
> 
> They push out patches and updates very often. They also allow new versions of the OS to run on old devices (numerous generations old), and the  updates don’t break features (like I’ve had happen with Android).
> 
> ...


Yep, Apple does some things well, and other times screws over the consumer for proprietary BS.  It‘s business.   Android and PC do some things great, and other times they’re a big mess of incompatibilities.

*Are you like a modern day Renaissance Man?*



chinmie said:


> lI'm mostly a window and android user, but love it or hate it, Apple does do certain things better than others.
> i don't use Iphones, but i still do like my Ipod classic and Ipad 2 though. the Ipod just won't die and a pleasure to use, while because Apple handles audio latency so well on their products, i still use that old Ipad 2 as guitar effects and synths. i also have some macbooks that i like to do certain things better on them than on windows
> 
> to me, *all of those are just tools, so i don't want to be attached (or repelled) by brands or certain types of products*
> ...


I‘ve only used iPhones in the smart phone era.  I’m used to them, and like using them, but have no specific BS loyalty to Apple.  I know what it is and is not, and the whole militant fan boy thing makes no sense to me.  I agree, they’re all just tools.

*I completely agree.  I try not to be too critical if is a matter of taste, and almost always use the qualifier “IMO”.  Only when something is truly bad, and is trying to take advantage of unsuspecting consumers, that I make my disdain known.*


----------



## JEHL

So I just found an article with some Brooko measurements on the FiiO? F9 and what different eartips do to its tuning. Apparently the JVC Spiral Dots almost flatten a massive 7kHz peak without changing much else. I only have generic eartips so I couldn't tell you from experience and how much my BL-03 can change with tips. But how often you find yourselves transforming IEM signatures by just changing the tips. Or have an IEM that sounds terrible out of the box but there's that one pair of eartips that transforms them into good or even great ones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Tips makes a huge difference for me. Reason why I have a large variety. I usually have my favorites including Spiral dots, Azla sendafit, Symbio W, Moondrop foams, SPin fit 145 Xelastecs and UE tips with too many throw in tips to count. Worth owning a variety.


----------



## superuser1

With my limited time in the portable audio hobby, I have noticed that tips make the most difference re: sound and second comes the source.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 13, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So I just found an article with some Brooko measurements on the FiiO? F9 and what different eartips do to its tuning. Apparently the JVC Spiral Dots almost flatten a massive 7kHz peak without changing much else. I only have generic eartips so I couldn't tell you from experience and how much my BL-03 can change with tips. But how often you find yourselves transforming IEM signatures by just changing the tips. Or have an IEM that sounds terrible out of the box but there's that one pair of eartips that transforms them into good or even great ones.


This is a total YMMV issue.  The only tips I've ever had drastically change the sound for better or worse are the xelastecs but those are an oddity and it only works on a few pairs.

Otherwise I find all changes to be relatively minor unless a good seal isn't achieved.  In general I do find a, relatively, larger difference going from a silicon pair to a foam pair than a silicon to silicon or foam to foam. 

My go to tips are kz starlines and I end up using those on 75% of pairs or so, mainly due to fit and comfort.  I use whirlwind widebores on 20% or so if the remaining pairs like the spring 1 which don't play nice with longer tips like the starlines.  The remaining 5% I try to save mostly with the xelastecs now....  but I really reserve those for really bad pairs I don't listen to much anyway (TRN VX).

Overall I think tips are minor players in the overall sound and I'd rather just use EQ or DSP to compensate.  For instance, I generally don't hear a difference between starlines and spiral dots or standard silicon generics, but the starlines are more comfortable and cheap, so I go with those.  I find they fit me much better than your standard issue silicon pairs.

On the other end, spinfits are god awful for me.  They just plain don't work in my ears and I can never get a seal that feels right so they're a non starter.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 13, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So I just found an article with some Brooko measurements on the FiiO? F9 and what different eartips do to its tuning. Apparently the JVC Spiral Dots almost flatten a massive 7kHz peak without changing much else. I only have generic eartips so I couldn't tell you from experience and how much my BL-03 can change with tips. But how often you find yourselves transforming IEM signatures by just changing the tips. Or have an IEM that sounds terrible out of the box but there's that one pair of eartips that transforms them into good or even great ones.



Tips can make or break an IEM. The BLON BL-03 is a good example as u say, a lot of folks using the stock tips will think the sound is crap cause most westerners have a bad fit with the stock tips due to the too short nozzle. Bad fit = less bass and a sometimes warped sound signature.

I always try to explore like 5 - 10 sets of aftermarket tips if possible with a new IEM before giving up on it. Tips can lower some treble harshness or boost treble and same with the bass, they also allow one to fine tune the sound slightly rather than using physical mods or EQ.

Tips are not only to change the sound signature, but they can affect comfort and isolation also. Tips are a really super underrated aspect of an IEM I feel, a lot of reviewers actually use aftermarket tips with their IEMs but never state this in their reviews, so the sound may not correspond to what a layman that uses the stock tips hears. Though, as always, YMMV as we all have different ear anatomies.


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> Tips can make or break an IEM. The BLON BL-03 is a good example as u say, a lot of folks using the stock tips will think the sound is crap cause most westerners have a bad fit with the stock tips due to the too short nozzle. Bad fit = less bass and a sometimes warped sound signature.
> 
> I always try to explore like 5 - 10 sets of aftermarket tips if possible with a new IEM before giving up on it. Tips can lower some treble harshness or boost treble and same with the bass, they also allow one to fine tune the sound slightly rather than using physical mods or EQ.
> 
> Tips are not only to change the sound signature, but they can affect comfort and isolation also. Tips are a really super underrated aspect of an IEM I feel, a lot of reviewers actually use aftermarket tips with their IEMs but never state this in their reviews, so the sound may not correspond to what a layman that uses the stock tips hears. Though, as always, YMMV as we all have different ear anatomies.


In my experience anyway, everything becomes a treble cannon if the fit is terrible. Doesn't matter if it's over ear, on ear, earbud or IEM for me either.


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> In my experience anyway, everything becomes a treble cannon if the fit is terrible. Doesn't matter if it's over ear, on ear, earbud or IEM for me either.



if the tips can't make a full seal, yes..the first thing to go is the bass. 
but what @baskingshark was referring to might be a comparison between different eartips that can create full seal, then different eartips will effect the sound differently, based on the nozzle length, diameter of the nozzle, shape of the nozzle end, and material of the eartips.


----------



## dharmasteve

JEHL said:


> So I just found an article with some Brooko measurements on the FiiO? F9 and what different eartips do to its tuning. Apparently the JVC Spiral Dots almost flatten a massive 7kHz peak without changing much else. I only have generic eartips so I couldn't tell you from experience and how much my BL-03 can change with tips. But how often you find yourselves transforming IEM signatures by just changing the tips. Or have an IEM that sounds terrible out of the box but there's that one pair of eartips that transforms them into good or even great ones.


Spiral Dots and Azla Sedna Earfits improve every IEM I own. I wish I had more of them. So few IEMs have good stock tips. Sometimes the stock tips with IEMs deflate the IEM experience to make the IEM sound pretty rubbish. What is sad is that some people never hear how wonderful their IEM is. Sadly foams just don't do it for me.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 13, 2020)

chinmie said:


> if the tips can't make a full seal, yes..the first thing to go is the bass.
> but what @baskingshark was referring to might be a comparison between different eartips that can create full seal, then different eartips will effect the sound differently, based on the nozzle length, diameter of the nozzle, shape of the nozzle end, and material of the eartips.


Well I just ordered some Sednaearfits. Wonder what'll that do for my BL-03.

Edit: Light M sized because I find somewhere between 12-13mm ideal for my ear canals.

So are both these and spiral dot great general purpose tips?


----------



## dharmasteve

JEHL said:


> Well I just ordered some Sednaearfits. Wonder what'll that do for my BL-03.
> 
> Edit: Light M sized because I find somewhere between 12-13mm ideal for my ear canals.
> 
> So are both these and spiral dot great general purpose tips?


Particularly with the Blon 03 Azla Earfits improve the experience by some distance, although I have had to cut a couple of spacers from old eartip barrels to get a consistent seal.


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Well I just ordered some Sednaearfits. Wonder what'll that do for my BL-03.
> 
> Edit: Light M sized because I find somewhere between 12-13mm ideal for my ear canals.
> 
> So are both these and spiral dot great general purpose tips?



i haven't tried the sedna yet, but i do have the spiral dots and the ++. they would definitely do nicely for general purpose tips.


----------



## davidcotton

The only tips that work for me is the comply p series (and the westone equivalent).  I also find that I have to press down on the antitragus bit of the ear for it to fit in the right ear and seal.  If I don't do that then it goes in but get no bass at all which makes iems a nightmare for me.


----------



## astermk

TRN BA8 tuning seems...wonky...




TRN needs to stop and think long and hard about what they're doing because they are currently neither winning on driver counts nor on tuning. I haven't had these in my ears of course but this looks like incoherent ear bleed. That upper mids slope is friggin'  e x t r e m e. Also I don't understand why the upper treble just dies at 16KHz.


----------



## SciOC

astermk said:


> TRN BA8 tuning seems...wonky...
> 
> TRN needs to stop and think long and hard about what they're doing because they are currently neither winning on driver counts nor on tuning. I haven't had these in my ears of course but this looks like incoherent ear bleed. That upper mids slope is friggin'  e x t r e m e. Also I don't understand why the upper treble just dies at 16KHz.


That's like asking Disney to stop mindlessly cranking out star wars movies....
I've learned my lesson, never blind buy TRN.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tips absolutely make a difference because they are an extension of the sound tubes. It's the last line filter. Some bring up bass. some bring up treble. Some smooth the signature out. sone can even affect soundstage. some can refine a sound while some can completely make a nice sound signature wonky. that's why we tip roll, and why many cheap stock tips suck, or why people prefer foams.


----------



## FutureLegend70

When all else fails these are my go to tips that make virtually any wide bore earphone fit. 
Even worked on the Blon but still sounded terrible. 
Memory serves me correctly they came with my Urban fun. Great tips with excellent sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

Weekend review number 2. Well actually Spring 2. This pic was one chance in a million. Got a little buddy in the pic admiring the shiny object in the flowers. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24316

Spring 2 turned out to be pretty good, so much competition nowadays.


----------



## jwbrent

astermk said:


> TRN BA8 tuning seems...wonky...
> 
> TRN needs to stop and think long and hard about what they're doing because they are currently neither winning on driver counts nor on tuning. I haven't had these in my ears of course but this looks like incoherent ear bleed. That upper mids slope is friggin'  e x t r e m e. Also I don't understand why the upper treble just dies at 16KHz.



The measuring system BGGAR uses is inaccurate above 10K, so any wiggles there should be ignored. Jude did a video about the new measuring system Head-Fi has invested in which will rectify the issue above 10K. I believe Crinacle invested in the same system just recently.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FutureLegend70 said:


> When all else fails these are my go to tips that make virtually any wide bore earphone fit.
> Even worked on the Blon but still sounded terrible.
> Memory serves me correctly they came with my Urban fun. Great tips with excellent sound.



those look just like the UE TF10 silicones that i used to love! Only way to get them was to buy a TF10 or get it aftermarket somehow?


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/hibycom/posts/1923161727826040?__tn__=-R

Hiby announced a new single DD set at the Guangzhou Headphone Expo: called the *Beans*. Luckily it is not called *Beats*. Would have boycotted it LOL.

10 mm CNT, seems to be bullet shaped, and 0.78 mm 2 pin connector. Dang, hope it is cheap, I like DD timbre and tonality!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Thieaudio Legacy 5 (1 dd + 4 ba)






That text on the body looks really ugly to me.

https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/annou...eaudio-legacy-5-1dd-4ba-hybrid-in-ear-monitor


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Thieaudio Legacy 5 (1 dd + 4 ba)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, no clear picture of the nozzle.  The L3 had sort of a wonky nozzle, otherwise was interesting and good.  As with all Linsoul products, "wait and see" applies here.


----------



## jwbrent

I’ve been there with ThieAudio, not sure I’m willing to go back.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hibycom/posts/1923161727826040?__tn__=-R
> 
> Hiby announced a new single DD set at the Guangzhou Headphone Expo: called the *Beans*. Luckily it is not called *Beats*. Would have boycotted it LOL.
> 
> 10 mm CNT, seems to be bullet shaped, and 0.78 mm 2 pin connector. Dang, hope it is cheap, I like DD timbre and tonality!



That's some package. My best guess for pricing would be $60+. Anything under $50 would make it very tempting and competitive! It looks beautiful. Hope it sounds as good. Like you I too am a fan of DD timbre and tonality.


----------



## activatorfly

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/hibycom/posts/1923161727826040?__tn__=-R
> 
> Hiby announced a new single DD set at the Guangzhou Headphone Expo: called the *Beans*. Luckily it is not called *Beats*. Would have boycotted it LOL.
> 
> 10 mm CNT, seems to be bullet shaped, and 0.78 mm 2 pin connector. Dang, hope it is cheap, I like DD timbre and tonality!


HiBy R8....£1800 - reckon I'll be sticking with the superb R6 Pro a helluva lot longer!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CNT driver? very fast bass, and possible overpowering if not tuned down, and sparkly treble.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

activatorfly said:


> HiBy R8....£1800 - reckon I'll be sticking with the superb R6 Pro a helluva lot longer!!



Plus that sure does look a lot like the old Monster Turbine shells.


----------



## kmmbd

First look at the design of the upcoming LZ A7 along with the overall accessories set. Seems like there's a DIP switch at the back to switch between signatures. Also those vents at the back... open-back design, perhaps?

Nonetheless, looking forward to it. @RikudouGoku it's your time to shine!


----------



## jwbrent

Dani157 said:


> That's some package. My best guess for pricing would be $60+. Anything under $50 would make it very tempting and competitive! It looks beautiful. Hope it sounds as good. Like you I too am a fan of DD timbre and tonality.



Nice looking set. I bought a HiBy R5 a couple months or so ago not ever knowing much about the brand, but they seem to make some interesting items. The R5 performs way beyond my early expectation.


----------



## peter123

kmmbd said:


> First look at the design of the upcoming LZ A7 along with the overall accessories set. Seems like there's a DIP switch at the back to switch between signatures. Also those vents at the back... open-back design, perhaps?
> 
> Nonetheless, looking forward to it. @RikudouGoku it's your time to shine!



You can join us here for more information 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a7-iems-impressions-and-reviews-thread.938134/page-9


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> First look at the design of the upcoming LZ A7 along with the overall accessories set. Seems like there's a DIP switch at the back to switch between signatures. Also those vents at the back... open-back design, perhaps?
> 
> Nonetheless, looking forward to it. @RikudouGoku it's your time to shine!


Yeah, I certainly have some big plans for the A7 depending on how it sounds like. 

If I can only use 1 config like on the A6, my review on it wont be much different from normal. But If I actually really like more than 1 config then It probably turn into a bible lenght review.   

Seeing the pictures/specs and the few impression posts from peter123 has made me extremely hyped for it. 

I just hope I dont get a heart attack from it, since I cant imagine myself getting even more "wow" feeling than the A6 lol.


----------



## jant71

WHAT A COMBO!!!!



*+


*


----------



## SciOC

kmmbd said:


> First look at the design of the upcoming LZ A7 along with the overall accessories set. Seems like there's a DIP switch at the back to switch between signatures. Also those vents at the back... open-back design, perhaps?
> 
> Nonetheless, looking forward to it. @RikudouGoku it's your time to shine!


Is it just me getting a definite Frankenstein's monster vibe from this set?  I just see so many common looking, yet disparate things about this pair that you usually don't see in one place at one time (unless you're @Slater ).


----------



## feverfive (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah...the LZ A7 are not aesthetically pleasing....at all (to me).  All the writing on the face plate doesn't help either.  YMMV.  The sound ( and build quality!!) matters most for sure, it goes without saying.  I just tend to like the pretty things too, hahahaha.


----------



## peter123

I actually like the retro look on the A7 but then again I'm an old fart  

Different strokes for different folks I'd guess. 

More importantly they're very comfortable and the sound is extremely good imo.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

peter123 said:


> I actually like the retro look on the A7 but then again I'm an old fart
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess.
> 
> More importantly they're very comfortable and the sound is extremely good imo.



how good is the sound? TOTL? static mid-fi?


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> I actually like the retro look on the A7 but then again I'm an old fart
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess.
> Care he's
> More importantly they're very comfortable and the sound is extremely good imo.


I'm not trashing it.  I could generally care less about the looks, but even the accessories are sort of a hodge podge, there definitely isn't a design theme besides customization.  Looks to me like they went balls to the wall customizable, almost to the point of overdoing it (some of you will say there is no such thing, I know). 

Definitely should be called the A7 Frankenstein....


----------



## Luis1316

peter123 said:


> I actually like the retro look on the A7 but then again I'm an old fart
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess.
> 
> More importantly they're very comfortable and the sound is extremely good imo.






Now that I'm looking at your picture, could you ask them if they could turn the design back like this?...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm really interested in Beans if it's competitive and a fun CNT. speaking of CNT drivers, i fixed my NX7 original, and damn it's synergizes so nicely with my Sony, that while i play them in combo, it's not making me miss the Hiby R5 + Trio combo.


----------



## dheepak10

I have published my detailed take on Thieaudio Clairvoyance.

Here's the link for your reference; hope it helps describe the sound well.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-clairvoyance.24605/reviews#item-review-24320


----------



## peter123 (Sep 15, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> how good is the sound? TOTL? static mid-fi?



Others will have to answer for TOTL (and I'm sure they will) as I've only got a couple IEM's in the $500+ price class and although they're both still great they're also both quite old (ASG-1plus and Big Dipper). I've put more serious money towards full size headphones and find it difficult to compare that to IEM's.

Fwiw before the A7 my all time favorite IEM's were (with quite some margin) the A6 and even the prototype A7 are at least as good as they are when it comes to sound (I'd expect even more with the new filters on the retail version) and without the moisture issue and a lot better ergonomics.

Edit: DS will be getting a pair as well so I'm sure he'll be able to answer how they hold up against his impressive collection of more expensive offerings when he's got some time with the A7.


----------



## JEHL

jant71 said:


> WHAT A COMBO!!!!
> 
> *+
> *


Wonder if BQEYZ KB1 and KB100 would like to join that party too...


Also wonder if it's supposed to compete against the $60 UrBeats3. Gonna take a wild guess that will be way too expensive to do that.


----------



## lgcubana

dheepak10 said:


> I have published my detailed take on Thieaudio Clairvoyance.
> 
> Here's the link for your reference; hope it helps describe the sound well.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-clairvoyance.24605/reviews#item-review-24320


Nice write up.  I appreciate your inclusion of pics, representing the fit.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

jwbrent said:


> Nice looking set. I bought a HiBy R5 a couple months or so ago not ever knowing much about the brand, but they seem to make some interesting items. The R5 performs way beyond my early expectation.



I agree. Hiby is a good brand and has very good after sales support as well. A rarity in this realm of Chi-Fi.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 15, 2020)

Rather enamored with my new pairing  

This along with my IEM rotation will be seeing me through 30,000 words of thesis writing.


----------



## SciOC

Dani157 said:


> I agree. Hiby is a good brand and has very good after sales support as well. A rarity in this realm of Chi-Fi.


Hiby has good after sales support?   I think that's the first time I've heard anyone accuse them of that in a long time.  Maybe they're changing for the better.

Joe bloggs was great when he was there but the rest of Hiby leaves a lot to be desired on the customer service side of things.  

In general, I would not buy hiby products based on their customer service reputation, only based on their value, feature set and performance....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Rather enamored with my new pairing
> 
> This along with my IEM rotation will be seeing me through 30,000 words of thesis writing.



what are they?


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what are they?



Shanling Q1 + KZ ZAX. And as many records as will fit on a 256GB card


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2020)

Slater said:


> I ran across this new dynamic. Resin shell, different colors available, screw type mmcx. Not much else is known about the dynamic driver, but I have asked the manufacturer for specific details.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can’t provide any brand or model name, but I’m sure if you look around on Aliexpress you’ll find it



I received this today. It’s ok, but nothing special. Definitely way overpriced at the $49 asking price.

I think I’m done with this brand. Everything of theirs I’ve tried has been mediocre at best. The best thing I’ve tried from them is a popular triple driver hybrid (dynamic + BA + piezo), but to those that own it can attest that the tonality is odd.

It’s sad in a way. The design and build quality of their stuff is always great, but I have never been impressed with the sound tuning.

Auglamour is the exact same way. Great build quality and looks, below average sound.

I think these companies save money and keep costs low by not having any professional sound tuning done. Just slap some drivers in and move onto the next release. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> I received this today. It’s ok, but nothing special. Definitely way overpriced at the $49 asking price.
> 
> I think I’m done with this brand. Everything of theirs I’ve tried has been mediocre at best. The best thing I’ve tried from them is a popular triple driver hybrid (dynamic + BA + piezo), but to those that own it can attest that the tonality is odd.
> 
> ...



Like KZ.


----------



## veggiedinner

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Like KZ.


Not a fan of the ZSN or ZS10?


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Like KZ.



though KZs do have  a few "sticker" from all of those versions that they threw out. i don't buy or tried every single one of them, but from what I've tried recently, the ZS10 Pro and ZSX are quite good


----------



## unifutomaki

The trick to KZs is to not buy too many of them. It seems they put out one model per year that they're truly excited about, and then fill out the rest of the market with umpteen rehashes at all the different price points and some barely functional TWS for good measure


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Rather enamored with my new pairing
> 
> This along with my IEM rotation will be seeing me through 30,000 words of thesis writing.



That's a man of culture!

I love the Shanling Q1 too! Looks like the ZAX has been getting rave reviews so far, definitely one to keep an eye on for the next sales.


----------



## Dsnuts

*Penon VOLT EST*
*Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor*

Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
Impedance: 12ohm@1khz
Sensitivity: 114db@1khz@1mw
Frequency response 15-80Khz
Penon entering the Tri brid game. Looks good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> *Penon VOLT EST*
> *Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor*
> 
> Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
> ...



cost? any info?


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be Penons next earphone. Should be their flagship. I was told RP will be $700ish. Not 100% certain but will most certainly be competitive in the price range. I noticed the bass dynamic looks like the one that is in the Orbs. Which I can vouch for is an excellent dynamic driver. Sonion BA tonality is more enganging than Knowles and 4 Estats Sonions. Ooo this one is gonna be good.


----------



## docentore

Looks like another EJ07/ST7/Tri rebrand, maybe retuned. I'd love to see FR for them.


----------



## IEMusic

docentore said:


> Looks like another EJ07/ST7/Tri rebrand, maybe retuned. I'd love to see FR for them.


I hope not, and kind of doubt it.  So far, Penon has been coming up with their own originals.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh no my friend. Noting Penon is a rebrand. I guarantee you that. They developed these in house. The driver set up and count might be similar but these are all made by Penon for Penon.


----------



## docentore

They might be tuning it, or not, but someone needs to make it. Penon might be biggest or the best seller in the world (as it looks from your posts ), but still someone needs to manufacture them for them. I seriously doubt they have factory beside their warehouse?


----------



## Vruksha

Hey guys, Iooking for a comparison between NF Audio NM2+, Tanchjim Oxygen and Moondrop Blessing2. I haven't come across many reviews of NM2+ but whatever I read sound interesting so looking to compare it with two other models under $300 I have in mind.


----------



## citral23

baskingshark said:


> That's a man of culture!
> 
> I love the Shanling Q1 too! Looks like the ZAX has been getting rave reviews so far, definitely one to keep an eye on for the next sales.



Is the zax truly vented through the grills like the zx7 or is it just cosmetic?


----------



## baskingshark

citral23 said:


> Is the zax truly vented through the grills like the zx7 or is it just cosmetic?



I don't have the ZAX but from what i read in the forums they are real apparently.


----------



## BrunoC

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the ZAX but from what i read in the forums they are real apparently.



Well, I'll only believe when a serious review will confirm this. Is there actually a semi-open KZ? 
Some people said the ZS6 was semi-open, but the grills were only cosmetic.


----------



## unifutomaki

BrunoC said:


> Well, I'll only believe when a serious review will confirm this. Is there actually a semi-open KZ?
> Some people said the ZS6 was semi-open, but the grills were only cosmetic.



I have passed air through the rear vents on my ZAX and felt it go out the other side. I've been able to stick the bristles of a fine brush through the vent holes and see them enter the shell of the IEM. I don't think it gets any more empirical than that.

KZ has done a semi-open design before, it's the ZS7.


----------



## citral23

Yep, that is good news for the soundstage and a less "in your head" feel, however I'm wary of this being just another iteration of the zs10 pro (which isn't my stuff at all) instead of a real change of pace, graph still very much kz vshape so I'll wait for reviews but probably gonna be a pass despite being so pwetty.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 17, 2020)

Thieaudio Legacy 5 (1 dd + 4 ba) = 250 usd (300 usd "with silver cable")
















Looks quite similar to the monarch.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections...gacy-5-legacy-3-monarch-and-clairvoyance-ciem


EDIT: It kinda feels like they are releasing new iems really fast, like even faster than KZ lol.   (might be wrong though.)


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Thieaudio Legacy 5 (1 dd + 4 ba) = 250 usd (300 usd "with silver cable")
> 
> Looks quite similar to the monarch.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections...gacy-5-legacy-3-monarch-and-clairvoyance-ciem


I think it’s designed to sound like the Monarch/Clairvoyance, but at a much lower price, and it’s ultimately going to be competing with the Mangird Tea and Penon Orb.


----------



## unifutomaki

citral23 said:


> Yep, that is good news for the soundstage and a less "in your head" feel, however I'm wary of this being just another iteration of the zs10 pro (which isn't my stuff at all) instead of a real change of pace, graph still very much kz vshape so I'll wait for reviews but probably gonna be a pass despite being so pwetty.



Yes, it does adhere to KZ's usual tuning, but more refined. Completely understand if that's not your preference!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 17, 2020)

citral23 said:


> Yep, that is good news for the soundstage and a less "in your head" feel, however I'm wary of this being just another iteration of the zs10 pro (which isn't my stuff at all) instead of a real change of pace, graph still very much kz vshape so I'll wait for reviews but probably gonna be a pass despite being so pwetty.


C10 pro are another iteration of ZS10 pro with the prominent treble.

Both CA16 and ZAX (the same drivers) build on C10 signature with the as tamed treble as one can get away still having reasonable resolution.

CA16 have less treble than ZAX  (per BGGR direct comparison).

I have only CA16, and really like their seamless DD/BA transition.


----------



## OklahKekW

If your going for the ThieAudio Legacy 5 and the silver cable. You're probably better off just getting the Mangird Tea (same price 2 more BA drivers). Looking at the graph the sound signature seems similar as well. (Personally i find the Mangird Tea better looking as well. The "Huuuge" ThieAudio Legacy 5 lettering ruined the look)


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> C10 pro are another iteration of ZS10 pro with the prominent treble.
> 
> Both CA16 and ZAX (the same drivers) build on C10 signature with the as tamed treble as one can get away still having reasonable resolution.
> 
> ...


Actually the drivers in the CA16 and ZAX are different. The CA16 has 7mm DD, 2 x 50024 dual BA and 3 x 30095.  ZAX has 10mm DD, 2 x 50024, 2 x 30019 and 1 x 30095.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

RikudouGoku said:


> ht be the dream



Like IMR PB2 that i ordered


----------



## RikudouGoku

Xinlisupreme said:


> Like IMR PB2 that i ordered


Except it is IMR


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *you can still get some great sound from DD + BA.* I might have the TRIO, but i still love my CCA C12, and that was cheap.



@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 totally agree, i sitll love my Ikko OH-10, maybe also because fit perfect to me.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

RikudouGoku said:


> Except it is IMR



Did you have any issue with IMR?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Xinlisupreme said:


> Did you have any issue with IMR?


Definitely.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I'm sorry @RikudouGoku


----------



## RikudouGoku

Xinlisupreme said:


> I'm sorry @RikudouGoku


Dont worry, im not against the buyers but I definitely am against IMR.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont worry, im not against the buyers but I definitely am against IMR.


Like a beryllium driver, your opinion hits it’s mark, quick and clean; I can respect that.


----------



## BrunoC

unifutomaki said:


> I have passed air through the rear vents on my ZAX and felt it go out the other side. I've been able to stick the bristles of a fine brush through the vent holes and see them enter the shell of the IEM. I don't think it gets any more empirical than that.
> 
> KZ has done a semi-open design before, it's the ZS7.



Sorry, but I don't think the ZS7 is semi-open. If I cover the grills there's absolutely no change in the sound whatsoever.

There's a debate about the ZAX being semi-open or not in the KZ thread right now...


----------



## astermk

BrunoC said:


> Sorry, but I don't think the ZS7 is semi-open. If I cover the grills there's absolutely no change in the sound whatsoever.
> 
> There's a debate about the ZAX being semi-open or not in the KZ thread right now...


Bro, if things are literally passing through the vents uninterrupted, then it's vented. It's time to put that question to rest.


----------



## unifutomaki

BrunoC said:


> Sorry, but I don't think the ZS7 is semi-open. If I cover the grills there's absolutely no change in the sound whatsoever.
> 
> There's a debate about the ZAX being semi-open or not in the KZ thread right now...



Sure, I've been keeping an eye on the other thread as well. Look, from the day the ZAX was announced, there have been questions about whether the vents are real. Now those of us who have the actual item are saying the vents are indeed exposed to the open air and providing documentary proof. Maybe this fact makes no difference whatsoever. Maybe any differences that there might be are below the threshold of auditory change detection. What I primarily care about is not what the vents are doing, but how the things sound overall. Besides, there are literally 8 drivers per side, only 1 of which benefit in any way from the vented design, so I don't know how there is supposed to be some kind of massive change if all the drivers are meant to work together as a cohesive unit.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont worry, im not against the buyers but I definitely am against IMR.


Same. I am against IMR because of the Trinity saga and also copying Acoustune design. Regardless of how good sound IMR IEMs have, I strongly advice all to avoid the brand. Ethics first.


----------



## activatorfly

audio123 said:


> Same. I am against IMR because of the Trinity saga and also copying Acoustune design. Regardless of how good sound IMR IEMs have, I strongly advice all to avoid the brand. Ethics first.


#MeToo


----------



## audio123

activatorfly said:


> #MeToo


I think many people are hoping they will shut down during this pandemic. Extremely unethical business. In addition, huge shame to those who review IMR products to give them more public exposure.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> Same. I am against IMR because of the Trinity saga and also copying Acoustune design. Regardless of how good sound IMR IEMs have, I strongly advice all to avoid the brand. Ethics first.


Life without ethics would be meaningless. If those people at IMR have now made money then pay back what you tricked people out of. You might feel wealthy now but Karma will follow like a shadow.


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> Life without ethics would me meaningless. If those people at IMR have now made money then pay back what you tricked people out of. You might feel wealthy now but Karma will follow like a shadow.


Ethics is number one for sure. Do the right thing even if no one is watching you. I simply don't understand how they have the conscience to continue after scamming people.


----------



## audio123

On a sidenote, been busy with work so less time to review/post new gears. There are quite a number of IEM gems I want to share with everyone. Will keep you guys posted. Happy listening!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Thank you and sorry again to everyone 😞


----------



## audio123

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thank you and sorry again to everyone 😞


No need to be sorry. Now you know which brand to avoid. 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> No need to be sorry. Now you know which brand to avoid. 👍


Agree, this needs exposure for people to know.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Thanks @audio123


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Agree, this needs exposure for people to know.


For sure. Sound is subjective but ethics can only be objective.


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> For sure. Sound is subjective but ethics can only be objective.


I hope those who see this post get the meaning. We can debate many things but for sure ethics underly the meaning of life.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I hope those who see this post get the meaning. We can debate many things but for sure ethics underly the meaning of life.


Yea if everyone boycott that unethical brand, they will shut down in no time especially in this pandemic so it requires a concerted effort from the community. Unethical businesses deserve to be shut down.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

he has the Opus Mia. so too late to avoid the brand. I never got sucked into the Trinity Audio fiasco, and i've never bought any IMR bcause they're too darned expensive (then i go off and buy the Trio, go figure). Still won't be buying IMR, because the shells look so wonky, i know the fit would suck.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> he has the Opus Mia. so too late to avoid the brand. I never got sucked into the Trinity Audio fiasco, and i've never bought any IMR bcause they're too darned expensive (then i go off and buy the Trio, go figure). Still won't be buying IMR, because the shells look so wonky, i know the fit would suck.


They copy Acoustune original design too.


----------



## Sam L

*sigh*
I thought I put the "company-that-never-delivered-my-hunters-and-pm6-after-paying-for-them" far behind, but all this talk has surfaced some bad memories. 

I almost fell back into the trap recently, but now am fortified to never again go down that route. So for that, thank you @RikudouGoku, @audio123, @dharmasteve, et AL.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 17, 2020)

I am putting forward my view simply because I think there are too many assumptions being made. I am not a fan boy of Bob or IMR. I am the sort of person who finds inspiration in fighting, when I think something is wrong, morally or, ethically or legally. I think IMR make good products but we cannot be, "holier than thou" about this issue, especially if we do not know the facts.

We are accusing someone of something for which we have very few facts. I deal with two issues, the legal and the ethical or moral question.

As I understand it, Trinity was a company registered in England and Wales. I do not know what Bob's position was, but it may be irrelevant here. In English law a company is an entity separate from any other entity, human or legal entity. If a company goes bust, a shareholder who bought £10 worth of shares of that company but paid £9, only owes the company £1. If Bob was a shareholder of Trinity, that is all he would owe in law. If Bob were an employee but held no other position, he is innocent, like you and me, he did not control Trinity. If Bob was a director of Trinity, the question of his liability is dealt with below.

It is possible to take legal action against those who run the day-to-day activities of the company, if and only if they acted improperly in running the company. That is action which has to be taken if there is factual evidence to that effect.

I don't know what the facts are but it appears no such action was taken, certainly against Bob. Is it because there was no evidence that he had acted improperly which is usually fraudulent trading? I don't know and I will not speculate.

Also, there is a legal principle which says it is better to free a guilty person rather than incarcerate an innocent person. It is because of this principle that the standard of proof to show someone is guilty is so high, the proof must be "beyond reasonable doubt".

In addition we have all heard the phrase, "innocent  until proven guilty". None of us would like it if we were accused of guilt simply because, it is said that, "we were in the company of the people who did it". We have to be careful what we say and accusing someone of guilt without proof or guilt by association causes innocent people to be put behind bars.

Then there is the ethical or moral question. Most of us have our moral compass set by our religion or experience in life. Is Bob morally or ethically liable for money lost by those who paid their hard earned cash for items they did not receive? By my moral compass, if Bob were responsible for the company and therefore depriving others of their hard earned money, my moral compass says, definitely, yes! However, again we do not know the facts.

There are countries in which everyone has an obligation to save a drowning person and there are other countries where there is no such obligations, because it may cause additional and avoidable deaths and/or injuries. Which is correct? Is it dependent on the facts? Shallow waters...?

My point here is, we must be careful not to hang an innocent man. If someone knows or the facts categorically and I mean state what Bob's position was in Trinity, show the facts which prove that he personally controlled the company and was aware of actions which led to people being deprived of their hard earned money. Anything less is mob rule: You are told the man running down the road hit an innocent woman, so you go and attack him. Meanwhile, you don't know if the person who told you that was in fact the person who hit the woman.

Until we are sure of the facts, it is wrong to attack Bob unless you know the facts and you know that he played an active part in depriving people of their hard earned money, please, please, please tell us all, so we too can decide. Please don't just say, "I hate him", "he is not ethical"....etc. You or I could be next.

If someone can show to me the facts that Bob was actively involved in depriving others of their hard earned money, I will be the first to boycott IMR, I make that promise here. However, if we let the principle, "innocent until proven guilty" go, we punish innocent people.


----------



## OklahKekW

oh Trinity Audio. *kickstarter can't kick scammers*. People sure got Bob'bed out of their money. Meanwhile IMR still in sponsor announcements on Head Fi


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sam L said:


> *sigh*
> I thought I put the "company-that-never-delivered-my-hunters-and-pm6-after-paying-for-them" far behind, but all this talk has surfaced some bad memories.
> 
> I almost fell back into the trap recently, but now am fortified to never again go down that route. So for that, thank you @RikudouGoku, @audio123, @dharmasteve, et AL.


Same boat as you bro except I received PM6 but no Hunter.



ChrisOc said:


> I am putting forward my view simply because I think there are too many assumptions being made. I am not a fan boy of Bob or IMR. I am the sort of person who finds inspiration in fighting, when I think something is wrong, morally or, ethically or legally. I think IMR make good products but we cannot be, "holier than thou" about this issue, especially if we do not know the facts.
> 
> We are accusing someone of something for which we have very few facts. I deal with two issues, the legal and the ethical or moral question.
> 
> ...


Lets talk about something straightforward, Trinity not fulfilling orders and IMR blatantly copying Acoustune design. How is copying another brand design innocent? It is impossible for you to deny these 2 points.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Very interesting that you are from the UK where Trinity & IMR operate in. Lets talk about something straightforward, Trinity not fulfilling orders and IMR blatantly copying Acoustune design. How is copying another brand design innocent? It is impossible for you to deny these 2 points.


Well...to be fair a lot of chi-fi is copying each other/others.

like the KZ ZS7 is very similar to the andromeda in looks.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Well...to be fair a lot of chi-fi is copying each other/others.
> 
> like the KZ ZS7 is very similar to the andromeda in looks.


Yea you made a point but the fact is IMR charging a premium for a copy design.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> Same boat as you bro except I received PM6 but no Hunter.
> 
> Very interesting that you are from the UK where Trinity & IMR operate in. Lets talk about something straightforward, Trinity not fulfilling orders and IMR blatantly copying Acoustune design. How is copying another brand design innocent? It is impossible for you to deny these 2 points.



Thank you, we are now talking openly and I am pleased about that. 

On your 2 points, Trinity not fulfilling orders. Was Bob a director of Trinity? If Trinity was operating fraudulently was Bob active in that? 

IMR copying Acoustune design. Did Acoustune copyright the design and if so, did Acoustune bring a claim against IMR. If yes, was it successful? 

I am not saying Bob is innocent of anything, I am not his keeper, but I want to hear something that clearly proves that he, Bob was actively involved.

Honestly, I am open to persuasion by the truth.


----------



## audio123

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you, we are now talking openly and I am pleased about that.
> 
> On your 2 points, Trinity not fulfilling orders. Was Bob a director of Trinity? If Trinity was operating fraudulently was Bob active in that?
> 
> ...


Long story short is that Bob was a part of Trinity and that is a fact. Even if he may not be part of it, he definitely knew what happened. He should at the very least tell the truth to the public even if he did nothing. However, the fact that nothing is being told to the public shows dishonesty and guilt on his end. As easy as that. Cheers.


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> I am putting forward my view simply because I think there are too many assumptions being made. I am not a fan boy of Bob or IMR. I am the sort of person who finds inspiration in fighting, when I think something is wrong, morally or, ethically or legally. I think IMR make good products but we cannot be, "holier than thou" about this issue, especially if we do not know the facts.
> 
> We are accusing someone of something for which we have very few facts. I deal with two issues, the legal and the ethical or moral question.
> 
> ...


The man owes a statement to the community who lost money. If he is innocent then at least explain to those who were taken for a ride.


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> The man owes a statement to the community who lost money. If he is innocent then at least explain to those who were taken for a ride.



Steve, I see all of what is being said and I would also like to hear from Bob.

I have spent a lot of my life fighting for the small man (which is why I am financially poor) and if this were correct I would probably be on the side of those deprived of their money but it is equally wrong to accuse Bob *IF* he is innocent.

if he is guilty I would be fighting for those who lost their money.


----------



## dharmasteve

Chris
He is not going to end up in court yet many fingers are pointing at him. I think someone should publish an open letter to him signed by those who feel they were scammed....and wait for an explanation. He is being accused of theft or fraud and at least should respond. Unless he doesn't care an iota.


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> I am putting forward my view simply because I think there are too many assumptions being made. I am not a fan boy of Bob or IMR. I am the sort of person who finds inspiration in fighting, when I think something is wrong, morally or, ethically or legally. I think IMR make good products but we cannot be, "holier than thou" about this issue, especially if we do not know the facts.
> 
> We are accusing someone of something for which we have very few facts. I deal with two issues, the legal and the ethical or moral question.
> 
> ...



Take a look at the 03-MAR-16 document on the companieshouse.gov.uk website - https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09232359/filing-history
And then know that "Robert James Timms aka Bob James now from IMR resides with Marie Timms, the former shareholder of TAE." - Ref: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...rst-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/post-14058246


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

.


----------



## ChrisOc

To All,

If and when time permits, I will make a point of finding out as much of the facts as possible.

The best thing to do is to get as much information as possible and I will do my part.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> He is not innocent because he was part of the company and it is only natural for people from the company to be guilty. If he is innocent, he should leave the company before all the drama happened or give a public statement before starting IMR. Lastly, for the record, you are from the UK where Trinity and IMR operate in & you are acting all defensive which smells a rat. Don't be a troll, no one will believe anything you say.



Whooo, be careful. "Smells a rat"? Wake up! I am arguing this from a legal perspective. Statements like  these are exactly why I am responding. The UK has over 60 million people. I do not know Bob and I have never met him. I think you are out of order making baseless statements like that.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 17, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Take a look at the 03-MAR-16 document on the companieshouse.gov.uk website - https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09232359/filing-history
> And then know that "Robert James Timms aka Bob James now from IMR resides with Marie Timms, the former shareholder of TAE." - Ref: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...rst-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/post-14058246



Thank you for that, I will certainly have a look.[/QUOTE]


----------



## audio123

ChrisOc said:


> Whooo, be careful. "Smells a rat"? Wake up! I am arguing this from a legal perspective. Statements like  these are exactly why I am responding. The UK has over 60 million people. I do not know Bob and I have never met him. I think you are out of order making baseless statements like that.


Go and see @DBaldock9 post. Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

There is actually a worse entity and still has a thread here on headfi. How about them Light Harmonics dudes. Gavin Fish? LOL. Amazing a person looks just like how they are. This dude. Look him up. Larry Ho and the gang. After 6 years no Geek wave and millions taken from people.


----------



## Slater

BrunoC said:


> Some people said the ZS6 was semi-open, but the grills were only cosmetic.



That is 100% false.

ZS6 vents are 100% real.
ZS7 vents are 100% real.
ZAX vents are 100% real.
ED9 vents are 100% real.
HDS3 vents are 100% real.
HDS1 vents are 100% real.


The only KZ totally fake cosmetic vents were the ED4, EDR1, EDR2, and EDSE.

I can post proof of any of these if you want.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> He is not innocent because he was part of the company and it is only natural for people from the company to be guilty. If he is innocent, he should leave the company before all the drama happened or give a public statement before starting IMR. Lastly, for the record, you are from the UK where Trinity and IMR operate in & you are acting all defensive which smells a rat. Don't be a troll, no one will believe anything you say.



Please withdraw your statement! I am a lawyer not a troll. This is my job!


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 17, 2020)

ChrisOc said:


> Steve, I see all of what is being said and I would also like to hear from Bob.
> 
> I have spent a lot of my life fighting for the small man (which is why I am financially poor) and if this were correct I would probably be on the side of those deprived of their money but it is equally wrong to accuse Bob *IF* he is innocent.
> 
> if he is guilty I would be fighting for those who lost their money.





ChrisOc said:


> Please withdraw your statement! I am a lawyer not a troll. This is my job!


Chris
I understand that as a lawyer you will have seen many people accused of various things they were not guilty of. Usually, that is dealt with in the legal process. This affair is smoking in the background of many threads. What I have seen, for some time, is people who want answers. People are bitter about the Trinity affair. I do think that if Trinity failed for fair reasons then 'Bob' should answer. A lot of money was involved and Bob is still trading on this site....with no explanation. He owes an explanation. I respect your belief that people are innocent until shown otherwise. Hopefully, an explanation will come one day.

Edit
You are not a troll...you are a valuable member of our community. I hope you stay with us.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> Same. I am against IMR because of the Trinity saga and also copying Acoustune design. Regardless of how good sound IMR IEMs have, I strongly advice all to avoid the brand. Ethics first.



Time to take it to the streets!






Slater said:


> That is 100% false.
> 
> ZS6 vents are 100% real.
> ZS7 vents are 100% real.
> ...



Sounds like you may need a lawyer to help you with your case. Check post #50,128.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> He is not innocent because he was part of the company and it is only natural for people from the company to be guilty. If he is innocent, he should leave the company before all the drama happened or give a public statement before starting IMR. Lastly, for the record, you are from the UK where Trinity and IMR operate in & you are acting all defensive which smells a rat. Don't be a troll, no one will believe anything you say.



I ask you for the last time, please withdraw your statement.

I come here to relax and enjoy my hobby NOT TO BE INSULTED.

Alternatively, if you want to play you better be good at the game!


----------



## peter123

ChrisOc said:


> I ask you for the last time, please withdraw your statement.
> 
> *I come here to relax and enjoy my hobby *NOT TO BE INSULTED.
> 
> Alternatively, if you want to play you better be good at the game!



I tried to do the same but all I see is some legal mumbo jumbo and no new discoveries


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> Chris
> I understand that as a lawyer you will have seen many people accused of various things they were not guilty of. Usually that is dealt with in the legal process. This affair is smoking in the background of many threads. What I have seen, for some time, is people who want answers. People are bitter about the Trinity affair. I do think that if Trinity failed for fair reasons then 'Bob' should answer. A lot of money was involved and Bob is still trading on this site....with no explanation. He owes an explanation. I respect your belief that people are innocent until shown otherwise. Hopefully an explanation will come one day.



Steve, I would hopefully meet up with you one day and maybe you would understand the sort person I am. 

I am in full admiration of you and your gallant attempt to make peace. What I find difficult here and on other sites, is that when this issue comes up the same things are repeated.

I am grateful to @DBaldock9 for pointing me to the documents, which I will read in due course and if necessary do some research because it would be wrong of me to defend Bob without doing so, but @audio123 cannot hide behind statements like that, otherwise we will all simply say any baseless thing we want to say.

I have been polite to everyone because I fight for other people as a living, so I do not come here to fight. A withdrawal of his baseless statement is all I want otherwise I am not letting this one go, Mr. @audio123!


----------



## ChrisOc

peter123 said:


> I tried to do the same but all I see is some legal mumbo jumbo and no new discoveries



Unfortunately, it all gets a bit jebbrish in law but I will do what I can to find out. If you have something for me to go on, please PM and I am sure your research will not go to waste.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 17, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Same boat as you bro except I received PM6 but no Hunter.
> 
> *Very interesting that you are from the UK where Trinity & IMR operate in*. Lets talk about something straightforward, Trinity not fulfilling orders and IMR blatantly copying Acoustune design. How is copying another brand design innocent? It is impossible for you to deny these 2 points.





audio123 said:


> He is not innocent because he was part of the company and it is only natural for people from the company to be guilty. If he is innocent, he should leave the company before all the drama happened or give a public statement before starting IMR. *Lastly, for the record, you are from the UK where Trinity and IMR operate in & you are acting all defensive which smells a rat. Don't be a troll, no one will believe anything you say.*





audio123 said:


> Facts are irreversible. Stop wasting everyone's time with your nonsense.






ChrisOc said:


> I ask you for the last time, please withdraw your statement.
> 
> I come here to relax and enjoy my hobby NOT TO BE INSULTED.
> 
> Alternatively, if you want to play you better be good at the game!


Everyone is a bit on edge these days.  No idea why  @audio123 attacked you, based on your birthplace/residency; but it says more about where his head is, than you, for wanting to get more *in*formation on the subject.

*edit, to correct my iPad’s autocorrect*


----------



## GearMe

lgcubana said:


> Everyone is a bit on edge these days.  No idea why  @audio123 attacked you, based on your birthplace/residency; but it says more about where his head is, than you, for wanting to get more formation on the subject.



Yep...seems quite a leap actually!  



peter123 said:


> I tried to do the same but all I see is some legal mumbo jumbo and no new discoveries



That said, I agree with Peter; rather hear about new stuff than the legalities of someone's business dealings -- who, at a minimum. doesn't get the basics of marketing, customer relations, etc.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> Everyone is a bit on edge these days.  No idea why  @audio123 attacked you, based on your birthplace/residency; but it says more about where his head is, than you, for wanting to get more *in*formation on the subject.
> 
> *edit, to correct my iPad’s autocorrect*



I feel it's good to say something. This site is truly worldwide, with enthusiasts and hobbyists from many countries. On this site we are all equal...not an iota of difference. In fact that is what makes this site so good. As a Brit I love communicating with people from different backgrounds and different lives. I respect you all and I am lucky to have such a diverse group of people to exchange ideas with.
Steve


----------



## Dsnuts

OK folks lets stay on track here. I know the debate heats up on occasion but there is nothing anyone here can do about what happened. No need to get all worked up. Lets not continue the saga by chatting about it. There is too much new discoveries and phones to talk about to let this topic last. Plus I dont want the mods to come in. There is no need for that. Lets stay on topic folks. How bout the UM MEST! 

Got them earlier this week. Will post a few thoughts about them soon.


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you for that, I will certainly have a look.



You're welcome.
Just realized that the 15-MAR-2017 document on the companieshouse.gov.uk website, is the one that refers to Marie Timms as a "Person with Significant Control" of Trinity Audio Engineering - https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09232359/filing-history


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 18, 2020)

The whole Trinity/IMR fiasco should be able to be openly and courteously debated (maybe not in this thread), and statements backed with facts.  Emotions run high b/c people lost their hard earned money, but that’s still no excuse for bad behavior.  In this thread, we need to get back on track.  Thanks.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 17, 2020)

ChrisOc said:


> I ask you for the last time, please withdraw your statement.
> 
> I come here to relax and enjoy my hobby NOT TO BE INSULTED.
> 
> Alternatively, if you want to play you better be good at the game!


Withdrawn. Apologies for that as emotions got the better of me.  However, hope you understand why I am annoyed. Like many others, I still have not received the Trinity gears I pre-ordered last time. Sorry about it mate. Cheers.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> OK folks lets stay on track here. I know the debate heats up on occasion but there is nothing anyone here can do about what happened. No need to get all worked up. Lets not continue the saga by chatting about it. There is too much new discoveries and phones to talk about to let this topic last. Plus I dont want the mods to come in. There is no need for that. Lets stay on topic folks. How bout the UM MEST!
> 
> Got them earlier this week. Will post a few thoughts about them soon.


Well said, Nutzy! I've been called out on much less...this thread is getting out of hand and off topic. Can we please get back to what we are here for? Maybe time for a moderator to step in and remove some of these posts


----------



## pr0b3r

People getting electrified with the Trinity/IMR case, while I'm here waiting for the electret IEM Penon Volt to get into the hands of some of you guys for impressions. lol

On a more serious note, I did get a chance to hear Trinity's IEM in the past. It was the bassiest I've heard so far, which some on my group labeled as "boom boom" IEM. Forgot which model specifically. There was also a time when we had to kick out a guy who claimed for a replacement warranty from Bob since his order did not arrive, and eventually got two units. The guy was notorious for claiming warranty from various companies so we assumed it was one of his scams, that's why we had to kick him out. Just sharing my experience even if not totally related to those accusations against Bob. I had to side with him that particular time since it looked like he was the one who got scammed.


----------



## IEMusic

It is really exciting to see all these new tribrids, quadbrids, novel driver combinations come out.  It would be great to have a Sonion electret tribrid IEM shootout.  Actually, wasn‘t BGGAR supposedly in the process of compiling one?  I wonder if that got shelved.


----------



## feverfive

Calls for censorship are weird.  Whatever, enjoy the new discoveries, peeps.  So much new stuff, it's like a weekly onslaught.


----------



## Sam L

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you, we are now talking openly and I am pleased about that.
> 
> On your 2 points, Trinity not fulfilling orders. Was Bob a director of Trinity? If Trinity was operating fraudulently was Bob active in that?
> 
> ...


I can appreciate your approach, that's why I have no ill feelings toward Bob and have never called him out personally. In fact, I wrote him a positive email just last week. My position is personal and subjective. The fact that I've associated a bad previous experience with IMR is one of personal choice and admittedly not very objective. And because of this you will never hear me slander IMR


pr0b3r said:


> People getting electrified with the Trinity/IMR case, while I'm here waiting for the electret IEM Penon Volt to get into the hands of some of you guys for impressions. lol
> 
> On a more serious note, I did get a chance to hear Trinity's IEM in the past. It was the bassiest I've heard so far, which some on my group labeled as "boom boom" IEM. Forgot which model specifically. There was also a time when we had to kick out a guy who claimed for a replacement warranty from Bob since his order did not arrive, and eventually got two units. The guy was notorious for claiming warranty from various companies so we assumed it was one of his scams, that's why we had to kick him out. Just sharing my experience even if not totally related to those accusations against Bob. I had to side with him that particular time since it looked like he was the one who got scammed.


Could be the delta v1. Huge bass for such a small package.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 17, 2020)

feverfive said:


> Calls for censorship are weird.



Especially since everybody is free to have their own opinions, and nobody's mind is changed just because of such calls 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ At any rate, I'm too poor to worry about the vagaries of putting money on things that don't exist yet in the hope that they'll show up later 

Now, speaking of things that don't exist yet, there is apparently a third colour variant of the KZ ZAX imminent. Cyan with matte black faceplate. It's almost like they're egging me to pick up a second pair.


----------



## SciOC

Here's my problem with IMR....

They're making stuff I want.  

I've been begging KB/Tri to basically make the IMR PB2.  I'd much rather buy it from somebody else after a direct interaction I had with Bob that left a bad taste in my mouth, but IMR makes some good and interesting AND unique (they ain't all copies) products, especially anymore they are unique.  

I don't judge those who buy them, but I do judge Bob.  I picked up the Rah used and will likely do so with future IMR products.


The PB2, Semper and opus mia are all compelling products.  The business model is somewhere between shady/brilliant/cult-like, so I don't really want to get closely involved, but he's making some cool, cutting edge stuff.

That said, is the MEST the only current audiophile pair that uses bone conduction?  Hopefully BGVP or someone does it on the cheap so I can try it before sinking $1400 into it.


----------



## jwbrent

SciOC said:


> Here's my problem with IMR....
> 
> They're making stuff I want.
> 
> ...



There’s a Mini Mest as well for $599 that uses the identical bone conductor driver as the Mest. The graph looks pretty good.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got word. Penon Volt EST will be released very soon. It will retail for $799.  Should be a very competitive offering from Penon at the price point.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Volt EST



Am I wrong or it looks similar to TRI Starlight and Shuoer EJ07 driver design?


*Penon Volt EST*

Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
Impedance: 12ohm@1khz
Sensitivity: 114db@1khz@1mw
Frequency response 15-80Khz


----------



## flu_fighter

Xinlisupreme said:


> Am I wrong or it looks similar to TRI Starlight and Shuoer EJ07 driver design?
> 
> 
> *Penon Volt EST*
> ...



I may be wrong, but from what I was told by a friend, all the EST tribrids are made by one company in China, it is just a matter of different tuning.


----------



## OklahKekW

Very similar, but Sonion instead of Knowles BA. (Probably one OEM) and the rest is put a stamp on it and work on the packaging/presentation.


----------



## OklahKekW

I think the OEM in this case is Shuoer


----------



## docentore

OklahKekW said:


> I think the OEM in this case is Shuoer


It is. All 3 (EJ07, ST7 and Starlight) are manufactured by Shuoer. And all use Sonion BAs, despite what shops are saying.


----------



## IEMusic

docentore said:


> It is. All 3 (EJ07, ST7 and Starlight) are manufactured by Shuoer. And all use Sonion BAs, despite what shops are saying.


How about the Mofasest Trio, TA Monarch and Clairvoyance, and UM MEST for that matter?  Is it suspected that Shuoer only makes the ones with that specific driver complement?


----------



## flu_fighter

IEMusic said:


> How about the Mofasest Trio, TA Monarch and Clairvoyance, and UM MEST for that matter?  Is it suspected that Shuoer only makes the ones with that specific driver complement?


actually from what I heard, Shuoer is not the company that makes the tribrids, it is another company.


----------



## docentore (Sep 18, 2020)

flu_fighter said:


> actually from what I heard, Shuoer is not the company that makes the tribrids, it is another company.


We all live on roumors - share your one please 



IEMusic said:


> How about the Mofasest Trio, TA Monarch and Clairvoyance, and UM MEST for that matter?  Is it suspected that Shuoer only makes the ones with that specific driver complement?



Trio, and TA have different driver config. The other 3 all have 1DD +2BA +4EST. Mest is different story altogether as its quadbrid.


----------



## cocolinho

cocolinho said:


> @Dsnuts
> Hey ... please... stop praising too many good IEMs... got ISN H40 v2... loved them (but sold them because of fit issue), got Penon Orb, fantastic warm, smooth, romantic IEMs, ordered ISN D02 , well because they were extremely cheap with the coupon, I should get them very soon, and now, because I could free up some cash selling DAP & IEMs, I just ordered NF Audio NM2+...
> So far I liked all the IEMs you recommended but please stop doing that, I am so happy with my Andromeda that I don't need to buy new (cheap) IEMs, so please stop!! (or not...)


Ok received NM2+ (before D02), just unboxed, plugged my Kbear rhyme 4.4 cable, put my Final Audio E tips and pressed play on my R6 pro...
not sure they are in line with my tastes. They are neutral/bright with mid emphasis, bass is very tight. Timbres suffer from this extra brightness. But I did not hear any paintful pic yet. 
I don't really believe in burn in but I'll let them cook for couple of hours and report back


----------



## jibberish

cocolinho said:


> Ok received NM2+ (before D02), just unboxed, plugged my Kbear rhyme 4.4 cable, put my Final Audio E tips and pressed play on my R6 pro...
> not sure they are in line with my tastes. They are neutral/bright with mid emphasis, bass is very tight. Timbres suffer from this extra brightness. But I did not hear any paintful pic yet.
> I don't really believe in burn in but I'll let them cook for couple of hours and report back


This has been my general experience with the original NM2 as well. They are a good specialist set for music where there is just acoustic guitars and male vocals, but the upper midrange emphasis is overwhelming on complex/busy rock music, or with female vocals.


----------



## xanlamin

Regarding the NM2+, is there any rumble to the bass? How does the NM2+ bass compared to the FD1?


----------



## Wiljen

LZ A7 final tuning came in yesterday and initial listening suggests it may be a barn-burner.  This thing is as close to reference as I've seen at the price point in monitor mode with the red filters and a great fun iem with black tubes (no filter) and pop mode.    This might be the fix for those who want 2 signatures on a limited budget.


----------



## pr0b3r

Sam L said:


> I can appreciate your approach, that's why I have no ill feelings toward Bob and have never called him out personally. In fact, I wrote him a positive email just last week. My position is personal and subjective. The fact that I've associated a bad previous experience with IMR is one of personal choice and admittedly not very objective. And because of this you will never hear me slander IMR
> 
> Could be the delta v1. Huge bass for such a small package.


Not that. I think it was the Atlas.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 18, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> Regarding the NM2+, is there any rumble to the bass? How does the NM2+ bass compared to the FD1?







As you can see sub bass extends into 20hz with almost no drop off. It has excellent sub bass presence. These are more neutrally tuned iems so they are more revealing and has a lot of detail. More so than burn in. I highly suggest to make sure your getting a tight seal in the ear. I also suggested a nice upgrade on the cable end that matches up better than the stock cable on the NF audio thread. Overall for folks that like this type of tuning they are astounding.

I don't have my FDX1 on hand but from memory. I do believe the NM2+ has more sub bass presence. Similar impact for mid bass. As nice as the driver is on the FDX1. The driver in the NM2+ is using a tesla magnet. Unreal performance from this driver. For people that get this sound or have heard reference tunings. That is what these earphones sound like.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: LZ A7





























Spoiler: k´s earphone nameless




















Spoiler: Yincrow X6

















Spoiler: NiceHCK B40

















Spoiler: k´s earphone Bell-LB


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: LZ A7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that must of been a fun trip to the mailbox! Thx for sharing the pics.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> Wow, that must of been a fun trip to the mailbox! Thx for sharing the pics.


Yeah, I was trying to not smile to much.  

(people probably thought I was insane or something lol)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Holding the LZ A7 package:





Having the iems in my hands:





Listening to them:


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Holding the LZ A7 package:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The jewel in the crown.
The alchemist's gold.
Enjoy.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

+1 for: Penon Volt EST


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

Sam L said:


> Wow, that must of been a fun trip to the mailbox! Thx for sharing the pics.


 How do these sound?


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: LZ A7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you blow your $300 budget with all those, not familiar with any of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Did you blow your $300 budget with all those, not familiar with any of them.


The A7 is a review unit. The rest are earbuds that came in at 70 usd in total. Earbuds are very cheap and actually sounds great. I would take earbuds over iems for the sub 20 usd range, no questions asked.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

RikudouGoku said:


> The A7 is a review unit. The rest are earbuds that came in at 70 usd in total. Earbuds are very cheap and actually sounds great. I would take earbuds over iems for the sub 20 usd range, no questions asked.



Going to have to order.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SciOC said:


> Hiby has good after sales support?   I think that's the first time I've heard anyone accuse them of that in a long time.  Maybe they're changing for the better.
> 
> Joe bloggs was great when he was there but the rest of Hiby leaves a lot to be desired on the customer service side of things.
> 
> In general, I would not buy hiby products based on their customer service reputation, only based on their value, feature set and performance....



For better or worse, I got excellent service for my Hiby W3 when I ran into issues. So maybe they are improving now. That is good


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

Can someone recommend an IEM around $2,500 to $3,000 I’m looking for a total IEM? As I’ve received my work bonus.


----------



## dharmasteve

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM around $2,500 to $3,000 I’m looking for a total IEM? As I’ve received my work bonus.


Yep...Blon 03.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

dharmasteve said:


> Yep...Blon 03.



What’s the sound stage like?


----------



## Vruksha

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM around $2,500 to $3,000 I’m looking for a total IEM? As I’ve received my work bonus.


Lucky you mate! Check '64 audio' iems


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

Already a big fan of 64


----------



## dharmasteve

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> What’s the sound stage like?


It's good IEM....cost $30. Try it.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

dharmasteve said:


> It's good IEM....cost $30. Try it.



Thanks I will look these up.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747 (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m really taken back by how polite and friendly you guys are on these forums especially discovery thread. We all do it for the love of this hobby. I’m so happy to see everyone is as helpful as they can be.


----------



## RikudouGoku

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> Thanks I will look these up.


Just an FIY: the fit of the blon 03 can be very hard to get right, so if you dont have a lot of tips I dont really recommend it. Also, in stock form the bass is pretty bloaty, fortunately the mesh mod helps that a lot.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, I can already say that the LZ A7 is S ranked.   

And now I need to know if there is a word limit for reviews here, because my review is already 800 words long from JUST the template....

(I like 3 of the configs, so you guys are getting 3 reviews in one lol.)


----------



## SciOC

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> I’m really taken back by how polite and friendly you guys are on these forums especially discovery thread. We all do it for the love of this hobby. I’m so happy to see everyone is as helpful as they can be.


FYI the UM MEST is the current Top of the line flavor of the month at $1400.   Has a bone conduction driver in addition to the EST drivers that have been taking over.

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/um-universal-mest?variant=31563592728638


----------



## Dsnuts

I was gonna suggest this. MEST is awesome at the price point. Anything above that will be a lot more money spent for very incremental upgrades if at all or even a slight downgrade. Then you have cash left over for a good source to go with it. Love my Fiio M15. That is money well spent.


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

I’m aware of diminishing returns at some point


----------



## PhonoPhi

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> I’m aware of diminishing returns at some point


Arguably, this point starts at $5-10 and go ballistic thereafter


----------



## KickAssChewGum

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM around $2,500 to $3,000 I’m looking for a total IEM? As I’ve received my work bonus.


UM Mest, EE Odin, EE Hero, 64 Audio U12t - all amazing IEMs


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> I would take earbuds over iems for the sub 20 usd range, no questions asked.



I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

I do sometimes. I use comply to sort this out for me


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Noble Sultan?


----------



## dharmasteve

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


Some time ago I got into buds....but for a while cheaper IEMs have really moved on compared to buds so my interest in buds has waned.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I was gonna suggest this. MEST is awesome at the price point. Anything above that will be a lot more money spent for very incremental upgrades if at all or even a slight downgrade. Then you have cash left over for a good source to go with it. Love my Fiio M15. That is money well spent.



my future target IEM, I’d buy used UIEM and if I like I will get CIEM, but Mofasest Trio calls me🙈


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 18, 2020)

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


It’s not you, it’s the inherent weakness of the platform, if you appreciate the layers of the lower frequency range. No seal, no bueno.


----------



## assassin10000

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?



Which earbuds did you try?

A majority lack bass extension and many roll off in the bass. Wearing them over ear may also help with fit/partial seal, as well as foam covers.


If you haven't tried them I'd recommend the original Smabat ST-10 or the ST-10S black/gold edition.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> It’s not you, it’s the inherent weakness of the platform, if you appreciate the layers of the lower frequency range. No seal, no bueno.





assassin10000 said:


> Which earbuds did you try?
> 
> A majority lack bass extension and many roll off in the bass. Wearing them over ear may also help with fit/partial seal, as well as foam covers.
> 
> ...


The one Bud I have that really competes that I got some time ago is the Rose Masya Mk 2 (pro). It fits slightly differently and it's like having a little pair of speakers on the side of the ears. The bass is enormous, hits hard. Also they are the easiest driven earphone I have and are loud. They are excellent, but they cost about $150 or so. Cheaper Buds, and I have a few, can't compete with the latest genre of IEMs, like the ISN D02, or iBasso it00, which cost only about $70-80.


----------



## SciOC

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


I'm just getting into buds myself based on the needs to have some awareness of my surroundings.  As far as I can tell, @lgcubana is right.

Buds come with that inherrent sacrifice.  It's also how I feel about open back headphones.  They always seem lacking to me.  I like buds better than open back though.  Much better cost/performance ratio with buds than other audio reproducers.  Best of any audio platform TBH.


----------



## pr0b3r

I haven't tried *this one* but your budget might want to try it. Haha


----------



## cscales

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> I’m aware of diminishing returns at some point


I read somewhere that custom is best for MEST to get the full experience, just FYI.


----------



## cscales

texasaudiolover4747 said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM around $2,500 to $3,000 I’m looking for a total IEM? As I’ve received my work bonus.


Apparently there is something special going on lately with EST drivers. 

My dream iem is the Shure KSE 1200. VERY neutral and not your typical iem.

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Raketen (Sep 18, 2020)

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?





lgcubana said:


> It’s not you, it’s the inherent weakness of the platform, if you appreciate the layers of the lower frequency range. No seal, no bueno.





assassin10000 said:


> Which earbuds did you try?
> 
> A majority lack bass extension and many roll off in the bass. Wearing them over ear may also help with fit/partial seal, as well as foam covers.
> 
> ...




+1 important to experiment with foams and fit,
I've not tried that many but agree ST-10 while not my favorite does a pretty good job at compensating for lack of lower bass (still, I have to angle them slightly into my ear. to get the proper effect).

No idea if it works, but I guess you could go to more extreme lengths like the Rose Maria w/ it's massive 20mm bass driver .


----------



## hmscott (Sep 19, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I was gonna suggest this. MEST is awesome at the price point. Anything above that will be a lot more money spent for very incremental upgrades if at all or even a slight downgrade. Then you have cash left over for a good source to go with it. Love my Fiio M15. That is money well spent.


@texasaudiolover4747 - I know your joy and pain, it's a great opportunity to purchase long sought after audio nirvana, but unless you have already been researching for months (years?) it's a bit of a crap shoot to take reviews / advice from others

After a long hiatus from audio I really needed to start small and step through various new to me products and technology trends to find out what I really enjoyed most about each before I went "whole hog" into the big ticket purchases.

I'm up to about $1500 for M15 + accessories and about $1750 for desktop DAC/AMP D90 MQA / A90 + accessories, my top headphone are now about $700 (bought on sale for $500) and IEM about $300, and they perform leagues above my much more expensive legacy hardware.

I could stop now and be happy listening for many years, without getting $XXXX IEM's or headphones, which would then tempt me to buy even more expensive AMP / DAC's + accessories.

As your headphones / IEM resolution increases the failings of your sources begin to be problematic, and so it goes back and forth between headphones and source.

LIke @dharmasteve recommended, the Blon BL-03 ($30) + a new cable (I use 16 core KB EAR silver plated, $40) + new tips ($12 for 2 sets of the right size, another thing to settle on), and I am listening with them right now - even though I've got pairs that cost hundreds more, just because I rotate my IEM's to keep it fresh.

Chifi has changed everything, we don't need $K"s headphones / IEM's to hit audio nirvana.

I started with KZ $20-$50 IEM's and an inexpensive $109 FiiO BTR5 small handheld clip on DAC/AMP that I used with my Samsung phone bluetooth and as a USB DAC with my PC and got to learn about the inexpensive IEM's I liked and didn't like in the sub $100 range before moving up a step at a time over about 7 months - kinda quickly -  but slower than blowing it all in a single Friday night.  

Lots to read here in this thread and 100's of other great threads here on head-fi, it's a great way to pass the lockdown / quarantine / summer!  Which will likely go on another 6-12 months...

So no need to rush.   


nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


I went through much the same, never thought I'd find the tips that would seal without additional pressure - painfully as some are for me, but finally I found these:

AZLA SednaEarfit 2 Pairs (Size ML)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083GF9N81/

Initially they seemed too big, I thought I needed smaller tips to go deeper, but in fact these don't go in deeply but they seal extremely well - creating a suction that isn't uncomfortable, and I get plenty of bass - like now with the Blon BL-03's.

For TWS's they have a "short" version that allows TWS case doors to close:

AZLA SednaEarfitLight Short 2 Pairs (Size ML)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083XQM2YP

And, there is a more comfortable version, but I haven't personally tried them yet - I'm happy with the ones above:

AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC 2 Pairs (Size ML)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BR467F4

And, there's no magic recommendation that works for everyone's ears, you need to put in the time to search for what works in your own ear.

Good luck


----------



## ChrisOc

For anyone who wants to know, just to let everyone know, @audio123 and I graciously shook hands 🤝 (virtual handshake) and moved on like grownups. So we have drawn a line under that matter.

I will do what I can to dig further on the issue, although I cannot guarantee anything, I will try.

Thanks guys....and gals (before I am rightly told off for forgetting the female contingent) for the spirited discussions.


----------



## nraymond

assassin10000 said:


> Which earbuds did you try?
> 
> A majority lack bass extension and many roll off in the bass. Wearing them over ear may also help with fit/partial seal, as well as foam covers.
> 
> If you haven't tried them I'd recommend the original Smabat ST-10 or the ST-10S black/gold edition.



Most recently I tried the BGVP DX5, the NSC Audio Smooth Sound 150 ohm, the NICEHCK EBX, and the FAAEAL Snow-Lotus 64 ohm. What I’ve been hoping for is an earbud that sounds like the Koss KSC 75 on-ear. Long ago I converted my KSC 75 to fit on a simple headband and they are great, I just wish I had something like them that was smaller and more portable. Are the Smabat much better than the earbuds I Iisted in terms of bass?


----------



## assassin10000

nraymond said:


> Most recently I tried the BGVP DX5, the NSC Audio Smooth Sound 150 ohm, the NICEHCK EBX, and the FAAEAL Snow-Lotus 64 ohm. What I’ve been hoping for is an earbud that sounds like the Koss KSC 75 on-ear. Long ago I converted my KSC 75 to fit on a simple headband and they are great, I just wish I had something like them that was smaller and more portable. Are the Smabat much better than the earbuds I Iisted in terms of bass?



I haven't heard most of those. I did have the EBX which was too bright overall for me. I found it fatiguing for long sessions. I'd say it was DF neutral tuned, where-as the ST-10 may lean towards harman curve.


The ST-10 bass is the most IEM like bass I've heard (thus far) in an earbud. L-shaped signature or neutral with a bass lift is how I'd say they sound. Not completely basshead but quality with some quantity north of neutral.


I've also read good things about the Rose earbuds. But haven't tried them.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 18, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> It’s not you, it’s the inherent weakness of the platform, if you appreciate the layers of the lower frequency range. No seal, no bueno.





Raketen said:


> +1 important to experiment with foams and fit,
> I've not tried that many but agree ST-10 while not my favorite does a pretty good job at compensating for lack of lower bass (still, I have to angle them slightly into my ear. to get the proper effect).
> 
> No idea if it works, but I guess you could go to more extreme lengths like the Rose Maria w/ it's massive 20mm bass driver .



Earbuds come in various shapes and sizes, so some sizes inherently may not fit your anatomy for the ear, but there's many options, see this link:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3207#post-15645387

Some earbuds like the SMABATs allow the user to wear it over ear or cable down, so that increases fit options.

I agree with @Raketen , I have to sometimes angle the stem of the earbud a bit to get optimal fit.

If you guys find that the bass increases when pushing the earbud deeper in the ear, then maybe u can benefit from a thicker foam. U can take the foam and put it against a light source and see how much light passes thru, to get a rough gauge of the thickness. U can use thicker foams or even put a second layer of foam over the first to increase fit.



nraymond said:


> Most recently I tried the BGVP DX5, the NSC Audio Smooth Sound 150 ohm, the NICEHCK EBX, and the FAAEAL Snow-Lotus 64 ohm. What I’ve been hoping for is an earbud that sounds like the Koss KSC 75 on-ear. Long ago I converted my KSC 75 to fit on a simple headband and they are great, I just wish I had something like them that was smaller and more portable. Are the Smabat much better than the earbuds I Iisted in terms of bass?



Earbuds beat IEMs in soundstage, but most earbuds have weakness in subbass extension due to a lack of seal/isolation. They can have good midbass punch, though the basshead in me also thinks the subbass is generally anemic. Though I have 3 of the SMABAT series (SMABAT ST10, SMABAT ST10S Black Gold, SMABAT M2 Pro), and the HE150 Pro, they all have very good subbass extension for a earbud. But with amping, the SMABAT ST10S Black Gold can really sound like subwoofer speakers actually, the Black Gold has easily the best subbass extension/quantity in my 15 or so earbuds, it may be close to some basshead IEMs in subbass quantity with adequate amping (it has 150 ohm impedance so quite power hungry). With just a normal low powered source like a smartphone, the sound is just meh. 

SMABAT ST10 (original, non S) has the 2nd best subbass extension of my earbuds, and is less power hungry than the Black Gold.


----------



## courierdriver

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


Yup...earbuds just don't work for me. I need a great seal which I never get with buds. Also, the fact that most buds' cables just hang down, always pull the buds out of my ears. Only solution for me is to buy iems with detachable cables, that loop over my ears and stay in place. That or over ear full size headphones, which I dont like for heat and comfort issues. Over ears, with their big pads, make my ears hot and sweaty.


----------



## chinmie

in my opinion it's closer to compare earbuds to on ears, or even over ear open-backed headphones, than to compare them to IEMs


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

chinmie said:


> in my opinion it's closer to compare earbuds to on ears, or even over ear open-backed headphones, than to compare them to IEMs



I agree with this comment.


----------



## pr0b3r

chinmie said:


> in my opinion it's closer to compare earbuds to on ears, or even over ear open-backed headphones, than to compare them to IEMs



Yes, a much closer comparison even if it's still not that fair. Still, closer comparison than with IEMs.


----------



## superuser1

Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


----------



## Dsnuts

Cant stretch it $19 more?. ISN D02 all the way.


----------



## Dsnuts

If you have to stick to that budget my vote would be the T2+ but a bit more and the D02 is a proper intro to the hobby.


----------



## DynamicEars

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)



KZ ZAX. Will be great for those OST genre with lot of instrument details and great separation. I don't own ZAX but majority of reviews say they are great. And based on comparison with other KZ i have, especially ZSX, i believe they are good with better fit, 8 drivers, great tuning, cool looks. $60.


----------



## dharmasteve

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


The iBasso it00 is a really top starter IEM. $69. An exceptional place to start.


----------



## IEMusic

I completely agree with recs made.
- D02 - very fun, balanced single DD IEM, with good isolation and impressive imaging.
- IT00 - warm, lush, bassy, fun, detailed, musical.  Tends to have a lot of driver flex.
- T2+ - neutral-ish with some boosted bass.  Best treble of these 3, that’s well extended, but least bass (still good though).
- I’m not familiar with the ZAX.  It’s brand new, but has been getting good feedback so far.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


Haven't heard the D02, but that aside I personally prefer the T2+ in this price point as I find it has more than adequate bass without coloring the sound (this was my big issue with units like the IT00 and BLON BL-03), as well as excellent mids and airy but not harsh treble. On the other hand, if you want a warm and lush sound the IT00 is superb, I just found it to be not versatile enough for some of the instrumental music I listen to.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> Haven't heard the D02, but that aside I personally prefer the T2+ in this price point as I find it has more than adequate bass without coloring the sound (this was my big issue with units like the IT00 and BLON BL-03), as well as excellent mids and airy but not harsh treble. On the other hand, if you want a warm and lush sound the IT00 is superb, I just found it to be not versatile enough for some of the instrumental music I listen to.


I agree.  I find that the D02 and T2+ can play all genres of music, as the bass stops shy of bleeding into the midrange.  The IT00 has a ton of bass, but doesn’t work well with some classical, instrumental, acoustic, jazz music.  I personally find the IT00 to have a fun, but colored sound overall, yet with very good technicalities.  It is its ”coloring” that actually made me keep them, and return the FH3.  My FH3 worked great, and sounded excellent, but didn’t provide me with anything unique compared to my other IEMs, and I happened to like my L3 better.


----------



## unifutomaki

I concur: Tin Audio T2+ or KZ ZAX. Both are superb value and easy to love.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> I completely agree with recs made.
> - D02 - very fun, balanced single DD IEM, with good isolation and impressive imaging.
> - IT00 - warm, lush, bassy, fun, detailed, musical.  Tends to have a lot of driver flex.
> - T2+ - neutral-ish with some boosted bass.  Best treble of these 3, that’s well extended, but least bass (still good though).
> - I’m not familiar with the ZAX.  It’s brand new, but has been getting good feedback so far.



the T2+ tuning (and especially the treble) sounded... expensive, for a lack of a better word.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Does d02 discount code still available?


----------



## Dsnuts

I am certain that was done last month.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Sep 19, 2020)

chinmie said:


> the T2+ tuning (and especially the treble) sounded... expensive, for a lack of a better word.


Concur. Best price/performance ratio in the segment IMO if you catch it under the $50 mark. Watch out for Linsoul seasonal sales since it seems Tin products are often included for steeper discounts even than normal. I got mine for $42.50 on the last one which is an unreal value.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Tomorrow T2plus at 39€ on Ali


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Looks interesting compared with Ikko OH-10 that is my fav daily IEM


----------



## unifutomaki

Xinlisupreme said:


> Looks interesting compared with Ikko OH-10 that is my fav daily IEM



And for... just about 25% of the asking price too


----------



## Dsnuts

Your required weekend reading. 


My review on the new NF audio NM2+ https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nm2-from-nf-audio.24648/reviews#item-review-24351


----------



## texasaudiolover4747

Brilliant review very detailed


----------



## Nimweth

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


For this genre, a good soundstage is vital, so I would recommend:
1. Smabat NCO
2. Tin T2+
3. CCA CA16


----------



## Ziggomatic

Dsnuts said:


> Your required weekend reading.
> 
> 
> My review on the new NF audio NM2+ https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nm2-from-nf-audio.24648/reviews#item-review-24351



Nice review, thanks. Picked this one up on Drop - looking forward to it.


----------



## jwbrent

@Dsnuts - does Tanchjim have anything on the horizon in terms of an upgraded Oxygen?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ziggomatic said:


> Picked this one up on Drop - looking forward to it.


Lol I think literally everyone in the Drop got in on it from Headfi hype.


----------



## Dsnuts

jwbrent said:


> @Dsnuts - does Tanchjim have anything on the horizon in terms of an upgraded Oxygen?



Sorry my friend never heard a Tachjim phone. 

But I am listening to these right now. 



I wasn't supposed to get these till Monday. A DHL surprise. Nice.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry my friend never heard a Tachjim phone.
> 
> But I am listening to these right now.
> 
> ...


And you have the ability to compare it with the MEST, Nice!


----------



## Sam L

nraymond said:


> I’ve tried over a dozen earbuds and none have enough bass unless I press them into my ears. They don’t stay out when I press them in... I think it’s my ear structure. Does anyone else have that problem?


Yeah, same experience here. I'm right at around a dozen buds tried over the last 3 months since getting into buds. Bass is a general weakness for buds and when it's present (Ie smabat st10s), the bass is uninteresting and lacks detail.

But there's an exception with the fiio em5. The bass on this bud is exceptional, ground breaking really in that the bass quality anchors the rest of the sound profile of the bud. I wrote about some of this here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3285#post-15864245


----------



## Slater (Sep 20, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> @Dsnuts - does Tanchjim have anything on the horizon in terms of an upgraded Oxygen?



They already did. It’s the limited edition Asano Tanch one, which has tuning filters, upgraded driver, sound upgrade/tweaks, longer nozzle for better fit, upgraded cable.

https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-oxygen-asano-tanch.html


----------



## jwbrent

Slater said:


> They already did. It’s the limited edition Asano Tanch one, which has tuning filters, upgraded driver, sound upgrade/tweaks, longer nozzle for better fit, upgraded cable.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-oxygen-asano-tanch.html



Unfortunately, it was a limited edition model and has sold out from what I can see.


----------



## Sam L

jwbrent said:


> Unfortunately, it was a limited edition model and has sold out from what I can see.


it's showing as "in stock" at penon


----------



## tgx78

Sam L said:


> it's showing as "in stock" at penon







If I remember correctly these were sold out long ago.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Sorry my friend never heard a Tachjim phone.
> 
> But I am listening to these right now.
> 
> ...



Comparison with mofasest trio pleasee


----------



## audio123

Going to wrap up the review of the OH7 soon. Given how both the OH1 and OH10 are highly lauded, the OH7 does not disappoint too. Extremely musical sound.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I read OH-1 and OH-10 are quite similar instead OH-7 is warmer with less highs than OH-10... is it true?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

DynamicEars said:


> Comparison with mofasest trio pleasee



+1 but he needs to burn A7...
I’d think main difference are on High because of EST on Trio.
Very curious about bass comparison and mids tuning. If you like EST I think piezo or BA can’t have same involvement.


----------



## jant71

SA6 can look quite pretty...



Has that triple bore going...


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dunu S6 (6BA)
Looks very beautiful in this color!

*GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS*

Frequency Response: 5 Hz - 40 kHz (HI-RES certified)
Impedance: 60 Ω at 1 kHz
Sensitivity: 113 ± 1 dB at 1 kHz
Total Harmonic Distortion: < 0.5% at 1 kHz
*DRIVER CONFIGURATION*

Bass (2): Sonion AcuPass Vented Dual Woofer
Midrange (2): Knowles Custom Midrange Driver (×2)
Treble (2): Knowles Custom Dual Tweeter
*TUNING MODES*

Default Signature (Switch Position ‘I’)
Atmospheric Immersion (Switch Position ‘ON’)
*HOUSING MATERIAL*

Shell: German Nice-Fit Hand-Poured UV Acrylic Resin
Faceplate: High-Grade Stabilized Wood
*CABLE SPECIFICATIONS*

Wire Material: 8 Core, High-Purity, Monocrystalline, Silver-Plated Copper
Length: 1.2 ± 0.1 m
Connector: 2-Pin (0.78 mm)
Plug Connector: Patented DUNU Quick-Switch Modular Plug System
Included Plug Termination(s):
4.4 mm TRRS Balanced, 3.5 mm TRS Single-Ended, 2.5 mm TRRS Balanced


----------



## cocolinho

cocolinho said:


> Ok received NM2+ (before D02), just unboxed, plugged my Kbear rhyme 4.4 cable, put my Final Audio E tips and pressed play on my R6 pro...
> not sure they are in line with my tastes. They are neutral/bright with mid emphasis, bass is very tight. Timbres suffer from this extra brightness. But I did not hear any paintful pic yet.
> I don't really believe in burn in but I'll let them cook for couple of hours and report back


Ok guys, they don't fit my taste. But I'm impressed to hear neutral /detailed IEMs without harshness!
So I put them for sale together with my Rhyme 4.4 cable, if anyone interested in EU... I ship fast


----------



## xanlamin

Why do you not like it? Too detailed?


----------



## cocolinho

@xanlamin I just prefer warmer IEMs, like Penon Orb.


----------



## xanlamin

Aha, me too but I like to keep some variety in my IEM collection since I get bored easily


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## IEMusic (Sep 21, 2020)

activatorfly said:


> Glad I didn't pull trigger on them....endless hype trains - pointless tbh.


I think the term “hype” gets throw around too much.  Here we had some individuals that happened to really like the sound of the NM2+, and let us know their genuine enthusiasm for it.  I know at least one individual purchased it with his own money.  They also made note of its strengths, but also it’s potential weaknesses, including the fact that it was designed as a monitor, and as such has a neutral-ish tonality that is certainly not for everyone.  There will always be some early adopters that don’t like the product.  I may not like it either, but I went into the purchase adequately informed, so I have no one to blame but myself.  I wouldn’t consider the NM2+ a hype train at all.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2020)

The NM2+ is not for everyone. It is most definitely and acquired taste in sonics. Detailed neutral iems are more rare now a days. Manufacturers cater to the masses so you will see less and less options for this type of tuning in an earphone. Reason why I gave it a 5 star rating cus if you get this type of signature. Your gonna be floored. It is again not for everyone. You have to be a fan of different types of tunings to understand and or like the sound signature.

More for acoustical, vocal lovers more so than synthetic type music. NM2+ is what you would expect in higher end cans more so than in earphones. Again you have to get that type of reference tuning aspect of the sound.

The NM2+ is what I was hoping the old Vsonic GR07 was gonna be or the Sony EX600 for example as both these monitors can't touch what the NM2+ sound like. No comparison. But if I remember correctly there are still a large fan base for the GR07 and the various off shoots of them and a lot of folks like that monitor type tuning. Those are the folks that need to check out a NM2+. Not so much for folks that like big bold musical type tunings with big bass.


----------



## tgx78

Here is my take on NF Audio's  NM2+


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone notice how similar these 2 looks on the graph? But with the driver config difference they sound completely different I guess.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NiceHCK Lucky bag (credits to @Dcell7 for finding it: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nic...-and-impressions.915497/page-15#post-15877762)







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001485239820.html





Seems pretty likely to either be the Yincrow RW-1000 or the Smabat ST-10S at that price. But since the Smabat ST-10S seems to be a pretty popular bud (seen by the order number too) I guess it is more likely that it is the RW-1000 in the lucky bag?


----------



## JEHL

IEMusic said:


> I think the term “hype” gets throw around too much.  Here we had some individuals that happened to really like the sound of the NM2+, and let us know their genuine enthusiasm for it.  I know at least one individual purchased it with his own money.  They also made note of its strengths, but also it’s potential weaknesses, including the fact that it was designed as a monitor, and as such has a neutral-ish tonality that is certainly not for everyone.  There will always be some early adopters that don’t like the product.  I may not like it either, but I went into the purchase adequately informed, so I have no one to blame but myself.  I wouldn’t consider the NM2+ a hype train at all.


This kinda makes me wonder. I was already suggested the Final E1000, but I sometimes wonder if a studio monitor is what I actually want. The more the treble tries to overtake the mids, the likehood of me getting yanked back into reality increases. I probably don't want the complete opposite to happen either, although I have yet to try a truly mid forward headgear. My BL-03's forwardness in the bass can at times do this as well, so I'm probably not exactly a basshead either.

With that in mind since I was suggested the E1000, how similar is NM2+ signature wise?


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> NiceHCK Lucky bag (credits to @Dcell7 for finding it: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nic...-and-impressions.915497/page-15#post-15877762)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the reference, "This is a king-level sound quality", my guess would be the TONEKING MusicMaker TY2; I think Nicehck used to list them.


----------



## jwbrent

Now for something ridiculous ... $120,000 Utopia commissioned by Focal:


----------



## 1TrickPony

jwbrent said:


> Now for something ridiculous ... $120,000 Utopia commissioned by Focal:



Does it serve coffee?


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 22, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Now for something ridiculous ... $120,000 Utopia commissioned by Focal:


Are you ordering it?...when they offer a deal sweetener: a golden foil kit-kat??...Haha!


----------



## audio123

ikko OH7 Review. A flagship single DD done right. Enjoy and happy listening, as always!


----------



## jwbrent

activatorfly said:


> Are you ordering it?...when they offer a deal sweetener: a golden foil kit-kat??...Haha!



I’m not a millionaire, nor am I into gaudy design. I owned the Utopia for a couple years, but sold it earlier this year to help fund some of my flagship IEM purchases.


----------



## jwbrent

My latest purchase, the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless 2 75th Anniversary Edition:





It looks like it can be ordered only from Sennheiser for $299, the same price as the non-anniversary. There’s a 30 day return policy. Free shipping. No difference in performance to the standard set. No worries of counterfeits since it is coming straight from Sennheiser. Limited Edition.

I like the different logo better.

I hope it sounds good! 😁


----------



## illumidata

It’s getting closer...


----------



## JEHL

illumidata said:


> It’s getting closer...


2-pin Tin HiFi?


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> It’s getting closer...


P2!!!!!!!!!

What is that part on the faceplate supposed to be though?


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone notice how similar these 2 looks on the graph? But with the driver config difference they sound completely different I guess.



The same happens with the QKZ VK4.




 That's why I'm not that picky with graph nowadays. They will say when there's a flaw, but they won't say when there's good timbre, stage, imaging, texture, layering, etc...


----------



## cocolinho

True. But it helps already to understand the overall sound signature. For me it is a great tool!


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> What is that part on the faceplate supposed to be though?


Looks like a fingernail file.


----------



## zenki (Sep 23, 2020)

For real....That's one sexy IEM but 2-pin on the IEM?
New type connector or it's already connected to the cable?


----------



## rggz

cocolinho said:


> True. But it helps already to understand the overall sound signature. For me it is a great tool!



Oh, I think nobody will contest that and I hope I have not sounded like an anti-graph guy, lol.

But sometimes the tool can be misleading. For example, if you spot a huge spike at ~8kHz on a graph you may think it'll sound piercing/harsh and even dismiss the IEM for that, but in fact, it can be just the coupler resonance, and in the real world the peak won't be there. So the sum up for me is to use graphs with caution and that's it.


----------



## zenki

rggz said:


> Oh, I think nobody will contest that and I hope I have not sounded like an anti-graph guy, lol.
> 
> But sometimes the tool can be misleading. For example, if you spot a huge spike at ~8kHz on a graph you may think it'll sound piercing/harsh and even dismiss the IEM for that, but in fact, it can be just the coupler resonance, and in the real world the peak won't be there. So the sum up for me is to use graphs with caution and that's it.


Don't even need that really. Just need to be up to speed.


----------



## audio123

Have been testing *something *lately that competes easily against the TOTL IEMs but without the TOTL price tag. Can't wait to share with everyone soon. I sincerely feel this will be the next big thing, just fantastic. Cheers.


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> Have been testing *something *lately that competes easily against the TOTL IEMs but without the TOTL price tag. Can't wait to share with everyone soon. I sincerely feel this will be the next big thing, just fantastic. Cheers.



Do tell!


----------



## Slater (Sep 23, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> P2!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What is that part on the faceplate supposed to be though?



It’s a sintered metal filter.

Commonly used in various industrial pneumatic air and plumbing related applications, aquarium aeration, and other uses:



It’s basically a porous air filter, and in this application is being used as a grille

Astrotec uses a sintered metal filter as a grille on their Lyra earbud:



It’s not any better of an earphone grille, just that it looks cool.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

audio123 said:


> Have been testing *something *lately that competes easily against the TOTL IEMs but without the TOTL price tag. Can't wait to share with everyone soon. I sincerely feel this will be the next big thing, just fantastic. Cheers.



If you can divulge, then approximately in what price bracket it will be?


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> It’s a sintered metal filter.
> 
> Commonly used in various industrial pneumatic air and plumbing related applications, aquarium aeration, and other uses:
> 
> ...


You and your limitless knowledge of all things industrial never ceases to amaze and amuse me.


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Have been testing *something *lately that competes easily against the TOTL IEMs but without the TOTL price tag. Can't wait to share with everyone soon. I sincerely feel this will be the next big thing, just fantastic. Cheers.



i can feel that electric something from distance. Must be a high voltage thing.


----------



## illumidata

Slater said:


> It’s a sintered metal filter.
> 
> Commonly used in various industrial pneumatic air and plumbing related applications, aquarium aeration, and other uses:
> 
> ...





RikudouGoku said:


> P2!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What is that part on the faceplate supposed to be though?


I wasn’t sure, other than it looked porous, but the oracle has spoken - maybe it’s some kind of semi open back design, hope it doesn’t mess with isolation too much.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 23, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Do tell!


Patience. 


Dani157 said:


> If you can divulge, then approximately in what price bracket it will be?


I will just say it is very reasonably priced. In fact, comparing to the price of TOTL estat IEMs, it is a bargain.


DynamicEars said:


> i can feel that electric something from distance. Must be a high voltage thing.


Your feeling is as good as mine. I have tested almost all the TOTL flagship estat IEMs like VE Elysium, Empire Ears Odin/Wraith (Wraith is a complete disaster IMO), Noble Sultan, AAW Halycon, etc. Can't say I am satisfied with their sonic performance. For example, I will take the Mofasest Trio (499USD) over Wraith (3499USD) all day everyday which goes to show sound is the most important.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 23, 2020)

My favorite Swedish company, JAYS, just released its newest TWS with Bluetooth 5.0, the f-Five True Wireless for $79:


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> Patience.
> I will just say it is very reasonably priced. In fact, comparing to the price of TOTL estat IEMs, it is a bargain.
> Your feeling is as good as mine. I have tested almost all the TOTL flagship estat IEMs like VE Elysium, Empire Ears Odin/Wraith (Wraith is a complete disaster IMO), Noble Sultan, AAW Halycon, etc. Can't say I am satisfied with their sonic performance. For example, I will take the Mofasest Trio (499USD) over Wraith (3499USD) all day everyday which goes to show sound is the most important.


I’m just hoping for some really great alternatives to the TA Clairvoyance and Monarch.  They seem to be incredible sounding IEMs, at a very reasonable price, but then you have to deal with Linsoul.  I’m hopeful about the Volt, and whatever you’re reviewing now.


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> I’m just hoping for some really great alternatives to the TA Clairvoyance and Monarch.  They seem to be incredible sounding IEMs, at a very reasonable price, but then you have to deal with Linsoul.  I’m hopeful about the Volt, and whatever you’re reviewing now.


From my experience with estat IEMs, I am confident to say the one I am testing now can go toe to toe with flagship estat IEMs. For example, the latest flagship Odin from Empire Ears relies heavily on the PW Stormbreaker cable which is also the legendary 1960 cable. Without that cable, the Odin is just meh. Goes to show that the potential ceiling is capped already.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> Patience.
> I will just say it is very reasonably priced. In fact, comparing to the price of TOTL estat IEMs, it is a bargain.
> Your feeling is as good as mine. I have tested almost all the TOTL flagship estat IEMs like VE Elysium, Empire Ears Odin/Wraith (Wraith is a complete disaster IMO), Noble Sultan, AAW Halycon, etc. Can't say I am satisfied with their sonic performance. For example, I will take the Mofasest Trio (499USD) over Wraith (3499USD) all day everyday which goes to show sound is the most important.



So, then how does this thing stack up to the Trio??? 



Zelda showed me ADV are getting in on the tip game. They are a profit generator if you know what I mean but they may work well. Hopefully they do work really well for the price tag of 3 pair.


----------



## activatorfly

audio123 said:


> Patience.
> I will just say it is very reasonably priced. In fact, comparing to the price of TOTL estat IEMs, it is a bargain.
> Your feeling is as good as mine. I have tested almost all the TOTL flagship estat IEMs like VE Elysium, Empire Ears Odin/Wraith (Wraith is a complete disaster IMO), Noble Sultan, AAW Halycon, etc. Can't say I am satisfied with their sonic performance. For example, I will take the Mofasest Trio (499USD) over Wraith (3499USD) all day everyday which goes to show sound is the most important.


I'll never part with the Trio.


----------



## Darkestred

audio123 said:


> Patience.
> I will just say it is very reasonably priced. In fact, comparing to the price of TOTL estat IEMs, it is a bargain.
> Your feeling is as good as mine. I have tested almost all the TOTL flagship estat IEMs like VE Elysium, Empire Ears Odin/Wraith (Wraith is a complete disaster IMO), Noble Sultan, AAW Halycon, etc. Can't say I am satisfied with their sonic performance. For example, I will take the Mofasest Trio (499USD) over Wraith (3499USD) all day everyday which goes to show sound is the most important.




Very interesting.  Have you heard the VE8?  If so, what are your thoughts on this "mystery" iem vs that one?  The Elysium - i didnt care for its presentation.  If the VE8 didn't have that upper peak - they'd be a really nice pair of iems.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 23, 2020)

jant71 said:


> So, then how does this thing stack up to the Trio???
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda showed me ADV are getting in on the tip game. They are a profit generator if you know what I mean but they may work well. Hopefully they do work really well for the price tag of 3 pair.


More engaging and enveloping.


activatorfly said:


> I'll never part with the Trio.


The Trio is good.


Darkestred said:


> Very interesting.  Have you heard the VE8?  If so, what are your thoughts on this "mystery" iem vs that one?  The Elysium - i didnt care for its presentation.  If the VE8 didn't have that upper peak - they'd be a really nice pair of iems.


Definitely. I have tried almost all if not all the flagship IEMs in the market. VE8 is a standout IEM for me in Canjam 2017. This IEM is more musical and less peaky than the VE8. Same as you on the Elysium but I must say it scales well with high end cables.


----------



## Darkestred

audio123 said:


> More engaging and enveloping.
> The Trio is good.
> Definitely. I have tried almost all if not all the flagship IEMs in the market.VE8 is a standout IEM for me in Canjam 2017. This IEM is more musical and less peaky than the VE8. Same as you on the Elysium but I must say it scales well with high end cables.



Very intersting.  Verrrrryyyyyyyyyy interesting.


----------



## audio123

Darkestred said:


> Very intersting.  Verrrrryyyyyyyyyy interesting.


Currently using out of my DX220 Max. As you know I am very selective in determining if an IEM is a no-brainer, I am confident of this one being a no-brainer too. Cheers.


----------



## JEHL

rggz said:


> Oh, I think nobody will contest that and I hope I have not sounded like an anti-graph guy, lol.
> 
> But sometimes the tool can be misleading. For example, if you spot a huge spike at ~8kHz on a graph you may think it'll sound piercing/harsh and even dismiss the IEM for that, but in fact, it can be just the coupler resonance, and in the real world the peak won't be there. So the sum up for me is to use graphs with caution and that's it.


From my understanding of his How to Read Graphs article. He simulates the 8kHz peak.

In my personal case with the BLON BL-03, according to his graph it should spike at 8kHz presumably due to ear canal resonance. In my personal case, this spike is somewhere between 9-10kHz. So in my case this does mean the spike is there, just not at exactly 8kHz.

I think it should be obvious to everyone now, but if I remember correctly IEC-711 compliant couplers were only meant for 100Hz-10kHz range. presumably this means testing with your own ears is the only way to know whats above 10kHz for sure.


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> Currently using out of my DX220 Max. As you know I am very selective in determining if an IEM is a no-brainer, I am confident of this one being a no-brainer too. Cheers.



By the way, do you still like the qdc DMagic with extended listening?


----------



## audio123

jwbrent said:


> By the way, do you still like the qdc DMagic with extended listening?


Definitely. It excels with acoustic and pop music. When I say I like something, this opinion will stand all the way from the beginning because I only make such statement after extended listening. Cheers.


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> From my understanding of his How to Read Graphs article. He simulates the 8kHz peak.
> 
> In my personal case with the BLON BL-03, according to his graph it should spike at 8kHz presumably due to ear canal resonance. In my personal case, this spike is somewhere between 9-10kHz. So in my case this does mean the spike is there, just not at exactly 8kHz.
> 
> I think it should be obvious to everyone now, but if I remember correctly IEC-711 compliant couplers were only meant for 100Hz-10kHz range. presumably this means testing with your own ears is the only way to know whats above 10kHz for sure.



A lot of people mistaken 8khz peak as sibilances. After i got my IEC711 clone coupler, i learnt a lot, more than i used to be, reading graph is easy to learn but hard to master. Half understanding about graph while believing that someone can really read the graph can be big misleading.
Not saying im very expert, but i learnt a lot than last time. 
As long as the graph is accurate, if you truly can read the graph, is like an expert piano reading a book of piano notes and chords. He can "play" and imagine how the song sound like even without playing it.
Graph is similar, when you are experienced enough, you can imagine how the IEM sound roughly, these all about sound signature. Tonality. That required experience that know exactly how the 200hz sound or "where" and what any instruments is using that frequency. Then on 6khz for examples, crash, hi-hats, how big or what diameter of the crash that goes into that area, what sibilances that can be caused of that frequencies.
I also still keep learning.
Again, there are a lot that you can't get from graph, speed decays, transients, soundstage (half can be read from 8khz boost, or artificial soundstage actually), imaging, layering, real detail retieval, etc
But sound signature can be read from graph if the FR Graph is accurate,  but like i said it needed lot of experience with a lot of IEMs while learning while listen to different many IEMs while looking and graph again and again overtime, and again. But that way you can exactly know and even shape your exact preference signature.
Contrast between pinna gain and base level, degree of pinna raise, you will know all of these through experience.
Easy to learn hard to master once again. Thats why im sorry when accurate graph showing a something bad like peak over +15db or something but the owner says "i dont hear that way" i still take my bet on the graph than subjective impressions, i apologize for that.
There are case when an IEM have something strange or different, but that is only very small percentage.

Sorry for long words, so where are we again? Oh the 8khz boost. Its a resonance peak that can be "moved" actually, like a standard, so you can have all your measurement on similar depth insertion.
Put the iem deeper, you will get that resonance peak on 9khz, pull it shallow, you will get the result with resonance peak on 7khz. There is no exact resonance peak. Its all about how deep you insert your IEM to the coupler, and from there you make a standardization.
Thats why past 7khz graph isnt that accurate. That is the story behind it.

But again the 8khz usually arent perceived as sibilances, something that i mis perception also in the past i admit it. The real sibilance is on 6-7khz. But to shallow valley on 5-7 khz will made tonality changed, too smooth until lost energy, lost of "transient bites". I like to have 5-7khz dip but with a little boost on exact 6khz. 7khz must stay with dip, and clean boost on 8khz , as extension of the trebles that perceived as air, decay of trebles, after effects of the cymbals, not the cymbal sound itself. Thats why usually IEMs with 8khz boost will perceived or high chance have wide soundstage.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> A lot of people mistaken 8khz peak as sibilances. After i got my IEC711 clone coupler, i learnt a lot, more than i used to be, reading graph is easy to learn but hard to master. Half understanding about graph while believing that someone can really read the graph can be big misleading.
> Not saying im very expert, but i learnt a lot than last time.
> As long as the graph is accurate, if you truly can read the graph, is like an expert piano reading a book of piano notes and chords. He can "play" and imagine how the song sound like even without playing it.
> Graph is similar, when you are experienced enough, you can imagine how the IEM sound roughly, these all about sound signature. Tonality. That required experience that know exactly how the 200hz sound or "where" and what any instruments is using that frequency. Then on 6khz for examples, crash, hi-hats, how big or what diameter of the crash that goes into that area, what sibilances that can be caused of that frequencies.
> ...



sibilance can start as low as 3khz, and go up to around 9khz or more. also male and female vocal sibilance usually exist on different freq regions, with male from 3-7khz, and female's voice above that up to around 9khz. also it varies from the consonants used (with S obviously the usual culprit, but also C, and even F) 

that's why for example between two earphones, some songs might be sibilant on earphone A only, while some other song would sound sibilant on only earphone B


----------



## MrDelicious

chinmie said:


> sibilance can start as low as 3khz, and go up to around 9khz or more. also male and female vocal sibilance usually exist on different freq regions, with male from 3-7khz, and female's voice above that up to around 9khz. also it varies from the consonants used (with S obviously the usual culprit, but also C, and even F)
> 
> that's why for example between two earphones, some songs might be sibilant on earphone A only, while some other song would sound sibilant on only earphone B


Spitballing here, but I think sibilances are a very specific thing caused by ringing in the 6-7k range. Ringing can happen in other frequencies as well and sound similarly uncomfortable but wouldn't actually be sibilant.


----------



## chinmie

MrDelicious said:


> Spitballing here, but I think sibilances are a very specific thing caused by ringing in the 6-7k range. Ringing can happen in other frequencies as well and sound similarly uncomfortable but wouldn't actually be sibilant.



that ringing term you mentioned, if that happens all the time, then it's a peak in eq/tuning that can lead to fatigue in the long run. not exactly what sibilant means, but definitely can exaggerate/make more apparent the already sibilant sound in a recording. 

what i described earlier is the more common explanation of the term sibilance in mixing/recording and live audio, which is sharp explosive "hissing" sound created by speaking/singing words containing (usually) the letter S, Sh, C, Ch, F, X, well, that kind of thing  
for instruments, cymbals and certain high pitched percussions also can make "sibilant" noise.


----------



## MrDelicious

chinmie said:


> that ringing term you mentioned, if that happens all the time, then it's a peak in eq/tuning that can lead to fatigue in the long run. not exactly what sibilant means, but definitely can exaggerate/make more apparent the already sibilant sound in a recording.


Ringing would be a time domain issue that could not be controlled with EQ. A peak isn't necessary to create sibilance, but will exacerbate it exponentially, in my experience.



chinmie said:


> what i described earlier is the more common explanation of the term sibilance in mixing/recording and live audio, which is sharp explosive "hissing" sound created by speaking/singing words containing (usually) the letter S, Sh, C, Ch, F, X, well, that kind of thing
> for instruments, cymbals and certain high pitched percussions also can make "sibilant" noise.


We have the same definition, but I would argue those commonly sibilant sounds happen in that specific 6-7k range. I often have issues with treble spikes in the 8-9k range, but those don't sound sibilant, just fatiguing.


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 24, 2020)

chinmie said:


> sibilance can start as low as 3khz, and go up to around 9khz or more. also male and female vocal sibilance usually exist on different freq regions, with male from 3-7khz, and female's voice above that up to around 9khz. also it varies from the consonants used (with S obviously the usual culprit, but also C, and even F)
> 
> that's why for example between two earphones, some songs might be sibilant on earphone A only, while some other song would sound sibilant on only earphone B





MrDelicious said:


> Spitballing here, but I think sibilances are a very specific thing caused by ringing in the 6-7k range. Ringing can happen in other frequencies as well and sound similarly uncomfortable but wouldn't actually be sibilant.




you both are not wrong, but to be more specific, real sibilance issue is mostly cause by again 6-7khz range as I said before and @MrDelicious said also, but if we are talking about vocal sibilances, in male vocals and female vocals, @chinmie right, high pitch male vocal can start from 2khz , and female vocal from 3khz onwards, but that the shoutiness is, still it can be sibilance with SH, CH, SS words because they have boosted 6-7khz frequencies together with that high mids hump as one. If you retained the 2-4khz frequency, but using EQ to tone down 6-7khz with parametric EQ, sibilance will be gone. Other way around if you reduce the 2-4khz but boost up the 6-7khz you still ended with sibillances but not shouty.


----------



## chinmie

MrDelicious said:


> Ringing would be a time domain issue that could not be controlled with EQ.



ringing frequencies can and should be more easily reduced with only EQ, compared to fixing sibilance which usually use a specialized effect that combines EQing and Gating, and also compression, depending on the effect


----------



## JEHL (Sep 24, 2020)

So according to a sine sweep on the BL-03, the most dominant frequencies are roughly a tie between a 5kHz spike and a 9kHz spike and the 60Hz bump. I wonder what the bump and the spikes would mean to you. BL-03 is my only IEM so I have no idea what these actually mean for me.

Edit: I forgot I put a ring of cotton on it now, naked nozzle makes the 9kHz tower over every other frequency.


----------



## MrDelicious

chinmie said:


> ringing frequencies can and should be more easily reduced with only EQ, compared to fixing sibilance which usually use a specialized effect that combines EQing and Gating, and also compression, depending on the effect


Mitigated sure, not completely eliminated though. Again, in my experience. Probably very dependant on the IEM.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 24, 2020)

My IEM vs the one with the tuning I (Maybe?) want. At least It'd be the first IEM I'd audition if I could.

Edit: Not saying I don't like the BL-03 or that I couldn't possibly like other tunings. Mind you?

Edit 2: I keep forgetting Crinacle also measures most if not all IEM with stock everything, which probably doesn't favor BL-03's flabby gray tips vs Clairvoyance's SpinFit CP-100.


----------



## audio123

Go green!


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Go green!


Campfire audio (don't know model) and tansio mirai.

What are the others?


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Campfire audio (don't know model) and tansio mirai.
> 
> What are the others?


What you can't tell?  Ibasso AM05 and Aroma Duet. Kinda says it on them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> What you can't tell?  Ibasso AM05 and Aroma Duet. Kinda says it on them.


Thanks. I have a really hard time reading fonts like that lol.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks. I have a really hard time reading fonts like that lol.



Not the prettiest and Duet looks like Dud or Duct on a quick glance.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Campfire audio (don't know model) and tansio mirai.
> 
> What are the others?


Campfire Andromeda V2/V3/2020, Tansio Mirai TSMR-5, iBasso AM05, Aroma Duet.


jant71 said:


> What you can't tell?  Ibasso AM05 and Aroma Duet. Kinda says it on them.


Spot on!


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks. I have a really hard time reading fonts like that lol.


The angle I guess haha


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> The angle I guess haha


Thats better.


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 24, 2020)

Au contraire....Go blue!


----------



## RikudouGoku

My LZ A7 book (review) is finally done! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24381

Grade: S


Enjoy, and have fun reading the 6.5k words review.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 24, 2020)

activatorfly said:


> Au contraire....Go blue!


I will have a blue theme picture soon. 


RikudouGoku said:


> My LZ A7 book (review) is finally done! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24381
> 
> Grade: S
> 
> ...


That good? Guess I will give it a try then.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> That good? Guess I will give it a try then.


Absolutely. if I could only pick one of the iems at gun point. It would be the A7.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Absolutely. if I could only pick one of the iems at gun point. It would be the A7.


Cool! I will chime in my thoughts once I have tried them. Not easy to please me given how spoilt my ears are from listening to flagship IEMs daily.


----------



## 1TrickPony

RikudouGoku said:


> My LZ A7 book (review) is finally done! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24381
> 
> Grade: S
> 
> ...



Was hoping for a blessing 2 comparison 😔


----------



## RikudouGoku

1TrickPony said:


> Was hoping for a blessing 2 comparison 😔


Well, I skipped it because Oxygen > Blessing 2 lol.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, I skipped it because Oxygen > Blessing 2 lol.


I concur. I don't find the Blessing 2 any good at all. Very average IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> I concur. I don't find the Blessing 2 any good at all. Very average IEM.


While the technicalities are pretty good and worthy of the price tag (along with bass quality). The BA timbre just simply makes it too unnatural for an iem that is going for a more referrence sound. So for that type of sound, I would rec the Oxygen. But I would take the A7 over the Oxygen even for a more referrence sound due to the tonality on the Oxygen being too bright for most of my tracks.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> While the technicalities are pretty good and worthy of the price tag (along with bass quality). The BA timbre just simply makes it too unnatural for an iem that is going for a more referrence sound. So for that type of sound, I would rec the Oxygen. But I would take the A7 over the Oxygen even for a more referrence sound due to the tonality on the Oxygen being too bright for most of my tracks.


Fair enough. For me, I take into account the ISN H40 which completely triumphs the Blessing 2 so yea. Oxygen can get bright at times. As for the A7, will try it very soon!


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> My LZ A7 book (review) is finally done! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24381
> 
> Grade: S
> 
> ...



Too bad bud, sorry you didn’t like the A7.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Fair enough. For me, I take into account the ISN H40 which completely triumphs the Blessing 2 so yea. Oxygen can get bright at times. As for the A7, will try it very soon!


Well to be fair. I assume that the H40 is completely different in sound signature to the B2 so pretty hard to make that comparison there.

But with the Oxygen and the B2, they both have that bright-neutral signature. So those 2 are definitely valid comparisons and I 100% take the Oxygen over the B2.

In my opinion the B2 is way too overhyped.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Well to be fair. I assume that the H40 is completely different in sound signature to the B2 so pretty hard to make that comparison there.
> 
> But with the Oxygen and the B2, they both have that bright-neutral signature. So those 2 are definitely valid comparisons and I 100% take the Oxygen over the B2.
> 
> In my opinion the B2 is way too overhyped.


Basically a seasoned audiophile will not rate the B2 highly.


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> Basically a seasoned audiophile will not rate the B2 highly.


Tell that to Crin, and several others though.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Carlsan

You mean Graph dependent reviewers?


----------



## audio123 (Sep 24, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Tell that to Crin, and several others though.  🤷‍♂️


Different strokes for different folks. A seasoned audiophile will care for the entire setup (music files, cable and IEM) and know the importance of synergy. The level of a seasoned audiophile depends on how far one will go to achieve the best sound like caring for the type of jack (Rhodium or Gold plated) on your cable.


----------



## FastAndClean

oh no, i am not a  seasoned audiophile


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> oh no, i am not a  seasoned audiophile


You are definitely seasoned. It just boils down to the level of seasoned.


----------



## Slater

Seasoned audiophile:


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Seasoned audiophile:


that is commitment


----------



## crinacle




----------



## docentore

Is the seasoned audiophile kind of person who lets his opinion to be bought with free stuff? Then I prefer to be unseasoned.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 24, 2020)

docentore said:


> Is the seasoned audiophile kind of person who lets his opinion to be bought with free stuff? Then I prefer to be unseasoned.



As someone who writes reviews and on occasion gets free samples (many of my 25 reviews written in the Head Gear section were items I personally bought), not every reviewer is “bought off.” I am extra careful when writing and awarding stars to a review item that I don’t come across as a shill. One way I avoid getting into a situation like this is I review items that I am interested in and might like to buy. The Luna is a recent example of this: I decided after I awarded it 4 1/2 stars that I wanted to buy one, and I did from a fellow member here.

With that said, we are all susceptible to influence when we are the subject of some form of gratuitous action. Of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> we are all susceptible to influence when we are the subject of some form of gratuitous action. Of course, this is just my opinion.


100% agree. It is impossible for us to not be affected by bias when we review stuff. Wether it is if we get a discount or a review unit. Or even if we just have some previous experience with that brand, we will be affected somehow. 


So when you see a review stating that it is unbiased, either they arent being honest or they arent human.


----------



## docentore

jwbrent said:


> As someone who writes reviews and on occasion gets free samples (many of my 25 reviews written in the Head Gear section were items I personally bought), not every reviewer is “bought off.” I am extra careful when writing and awarding stars to a review item that I don’t come across as a shill. One way I avoid getting into a situation like this is I review items that I am interested in and might like to buy. The Luna is a recent example of this: I decided after I awarded it 4 1/2 stars that I wanted to buy one, and I did from a fellow member here.
> 
> With that said, we are all susceptible to influence when we are the subject of some form of gratuitous action. Of course, this is just my opinion.



Every reviewer these days is getting free samples, or most of them. That does not mean their opinion is bought, not what I meant. 

There are reviewers here who are shilling every, I mean EVERY product that they receive from certain online shop. Now we have name for them - seasoned audiophiles.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Might have to start boycotting head fi reviews...I bet most of them can't even tell the difference between a rhodium or gold plated 3.5mm jack in terms of sound. We need more seasoned audiophiles to do reviews IMO.


----------



## Darkestred

I can see that but i dont think its always so cut and dry.  If anything, come back to the item after a few days.  I can't tell you (i know this is random) how many times i liked a pizza place and then took someone there and it was like uh.


----------



## jwbrent

KokushiTsumo said:


> Might have to start boycotting head fi reviews...I bet most of them can't even tell the difference between a rhodium or gold plated 3.5mm jack in terms of sound. We need more seasoned audiophiles to do reviews IMO.



That, my friend, is an over generalization regarding the rhodium statement. ✌️


----------



## jwbrent

Darkestred said:


> I can see that but i dont think its always so cut and dry.  If anything, come back to the item after a few days.  I can't tell you (i know this is random) how many times i liked a pizza place and then took someone there and it was like uh.



I agree. It takes time to suss out all the capabilities of an item, especially electronics. That’s why I prefer to write reviews of items I’ve already bought so I can take my time and not be under any pressure to release my review. I write reviews for pleasure, I enjoy the process and it helps keep my writing skills somewhat sharp.


----------



## Carlsan

I always appreciate when reviewers state right off the bat that they bought the item with their own money or received a freebee.
Comparison to other earphones/headphone's within their collection is also always appreciated.
For that matter, I appreciate almost all the reviewers, as even if they are trying to hype an earphone, one can read between the lines and see if it is a good match or not for one's tastes.


----------



## SonnyMarrow (Sep 24, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. A seasoned audiophile will care for the entire setup (music files, cable and IEM) and know the importance of synergy. The level of a seasoned audiophile depends on how far one will go to achieve the best sound like caring for the type of jack (Rhodium or Gold plated) on your cable.



So what happens to that gold or rhodium connector the second the signal goes through the voice coil, or basically ANY component (resistor, capacitor) that isn't the jack or plug on the cable?


----------



## PhonoPhi

jwbrent said:


> That, my friend, is an over generalization regarding the rhodium statement. ✌


Not so much if to consider how much "rhodium" is superficial here and just "a name game" of those "seasoned audiophiles", as they are now called...


----------



## jwbrent

PhonoPhi said:


> Not so much if to consider how much "rhodium" is superficial here and just "a name game" of those "seasoned audiophiles", as they are now called...



let’s agree to disagree since I like rhodium connectors, especially the ones from Furutech. ✌️


----------



## jwbrent

SonnyMarrow said:


> So what happens to that gold or rhodium connector the second the signal goes through the voice coil, or basically ANY component (resistor, capacitor) that isn't the jack or plug on the cable?



All of the passive components are inside the device therefore protected from oxidation. A connector is not so protected. Rhodium is viewed highly because of its non-oxidative nature compared to gold, silver, and other metals. When the metal surface of a connector oxidizes, there is increased resistance with the signal flow.


----------



## IEMusic

I think there is a ton of sarcasm mixed in with genuine sentiments over the past several posts.  Lines are blurred.


----------



## jwbrent

IEMusic said:


> I think there is a ton of sarcasm mixed in with genuine sentiments over the past several posts.  Lines are blurred.



Perhaps, I certainly am susceptible to misunderstanding.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jwbrent said:


> All of the passive components are inside the device therefore protected from oxidation. A connector is not so protected. Rhodium is viewed highly because of its non-oxidative nature compared to gold, silver, and other metals. When the metal surface of a connector oxidizes, there is increased resistance with the signal flow.


Gold does not oxidize at all (that is the fact)


----------



## OklahKekW

Gold can lose 'electrons' for sure so it can be oxidized; otherwise gold oxide would not exist!!
Altho, gold and oxygen do not react directly. You need to dissolve gold in 'aqua regia' first, then increase the pH so gold hydroxide/oxide 'precipitates'. After drying you get to gold oxide! But it will try to get those missing electrons back from any other element it gets in contact with. If you heat up gold oxide to 160 °C gold will oxidize the oxygen…


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 24, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Gold does not oxidize at all (that is the fact)



You’re correct if the plating is 24k, pure gold. I don’t think other than high end makers use pure gold, but perhaps you can educate me on this.

I should have said in my original post that this applies to all the noble metals, that they don’t corrode or oxidize if they are pure, not an alloy.


----------



## PhonoPhi

OklahKekW said:


> Gold can lose 'electrons' for sure so it can be oxidized; otherwise gold oxide would not exist!!
> Altho, gold and oxygen do not react directly. You need to dissolve gold in 'aqua regia' first, then increase the pH so gold hydroxide/oxide 'precipitates'. After drying you get to gold oxide! But it will try to get those missing electrons back from any other element it gets in contact with. If you heat up gold oxide to 160 °C gold will oxidize the oxygen…


OK. Pure gold does not oxidize at all, as far as the reasonable use of electrical parts is concerned, definitely not more so than rhodium ( gold oxide formation is least favorable of all noble metals).
The point again is about "the name game" of  "seasoned audiophiles".


----------



## jwbrent

PhonoPhi said:


> OK. Pure gold does not oxidize at all, as far as the reasonable use of electrical parts is concerned, definitely not more so than rhodium ( gold oxide formation is least favorable of all noble metals).
> The point again is about "the name game" of  "seasoned audiophiles".



I get the sense that “seasoned audiophile“ is a pejorative in these parts, but I may have taken this too seriously since I would definitely classify myself as a serious audiophile with decades of experience, professionally and personally. Enough said, let’s move on to finding the next gold nugget of an iem. 😁


----------



## PhonoPhi

jwbrent said:


> You’re correct if the plating is 24k, pure gold. I don’t think other than high end makers use pure gold, but perhaps you can educate me on this.
> 
> I should have said in my original post that this applies to all the noble metals, that they don’t corrode or oxidize if they are pure, not an alloy.


Not to distract from the thread, the main story is in mechanical rather than chemical properties.
Do you use rhodium-rhodium everywhere, including DAPs, etc?
If yes  - it is definitely better for the reliability at least.
But then any rhodium-gold would be worse.


----------



## jwbrent

No, I don’t use rhodium with everything, in fact, my Kimber speaker cables with its locking bananas from WBT are the only rhodium connectors I have. But as mentioned, I love the build on Furutech products, and when I do order a connector for a cable as I have in the past, I go there first and buy its rhodium product knowing they will last a lifetime, or my lifetime anyway. 🤣


----------



## chinmie

i choose jacks/connectors based on their looks, size, and grippy-ness. as long as it doesn't crackle, it's fine.

i guess that's why i don't quite like to be called an audiophile


----------



## JEHL

I always wondered how strict are the deadlines for review samples.


----------



## jwbrent

JEHL said:


> I always wondered how strict are the deadlines for review samples.



Depends on the vendor. Usually a month, but some vendors will give long established and reputable reviewers much longer. But some have a brand new product that they want exposure for to entice sales, so sooner.

Not very strict in my experience.


----------



## jwbrent

I should add, if it is a tour sample, two weeks is typical before you ship it off to the next person.


----------



## zenki

chinmie said:


> i choose jacks/connectors based on their looks, size, and grippy-ness. as long as it doesn't crackle, it's fine.
> 
> i guess that's why i don't quite like to be called an audiophile


I used to think they make a difference in SQ but they don't.
So I go for the looks, feel and plug.
and the plug does make a difference if you do multiple attach/detach.


----------



## Owludio

Quick update on *Rose Miracle*: It's my best IEM now. There is no close 2-nd. 
IMR Opus Mia takes 2-nd place(with Rah side-grade) and Mofasest Trio is #3(with FH7 side-grade).
It's unfortunate but I'm not considering myself seasoned audiophile(if audiophile at all), and do not dare to write review of it.
That unique design deserves more attention. 
Another thing that seasoned audiophiles may argue about - is burn-in.
It's getting ridiculous, how much burn-in that 2DD+4EST configuration requires. I kind of agree with BGGAR rant on burn-in, that if you pay close to $1K, - manufacturer should use more stable drivers, or burn-in in house.
Anyways, apparently both 11mm & 7mm driver need ungodly amount of burn-in. 150hours in - it's still improving, progressing toward more refined version of H40(I hope that's a final destination of this process, as I remember that with it04,for example, it went south at the end).   
In any case, my initial disappointment was with Miracle bass under-delivering for 11mm+7mm DD, from Company that is known for some of their DD iems with great bass. That changed. Now I'm getting very fast and full bass that gives me unusual amount of details. For the bass this IEM likes good sources, while remains more forgiving at mids and treble. Treble can be pushed without making it insufferable. Lots of sounds like hand sliding the frets, musicians breathing is something I'm not used to, and it detracts from some recordings but mesmerizing nonetheless. Both DX160 and R5 shine with it.
At this point I doubt that incoming IMR Semper will be able to challenge it. Will see. 
It impairs my ability to tolerate BAs. Haven't listened to either Blessing2, M9 or FH7 for days. The only exception: H40 & Orb (vents taped) for commute.
I'm still intrigued with MEST, but otherwise will halt IEM shopping spree for now.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 25, 2020)

My definition of *"seasoned audiophile"* is if they buy audio gear to listen to the music, rather than buying music to listen with on their gear.

Anyways back to the discovery thread, BGVP has an upcoming DD IEM. And yes, it is riding on the beryllium hype once again. Beryllium coated/plated. Actually I read that the manufacturing process of beryllium is quite dangerous, feel a bit bad for the poor folks doing the manufacturing process.






https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/photos/a.139211824331455/183784733207497/
https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/photos/a.139211824331455/183586063227364/


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> My definition of *"seasoned audiophile"* is if they buy audio gear to listen to the music, rather than buying music to listen with on their gear.
> 
> Anyways back to the discovery thread, BGVP has an upcoming DD IEM. And yes, it is riding on the beryllium hype once again. Beryllium coated/plated. Actually I read that the manufacturing process of beryllium is quite dangerous, feel a bit bad for the poor folks doing the manufacturing process.


To my understanding the dangers and difficulty of working with beryllium is what makes beryllium drivers so expensive with the rarity being a distant second. Inhale beryllium particles and you take permanent damage or death. Sound like I don't wanna handle it ever.

...I wonder if Slater has worked with beryllium and could tell us more.


----------



## MrDelicious

audio123 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. A seasoned audiophile will care for the entire setup (music files, cable and IEM) and know the importance of synergy. The level of a seasoned audiophile depends on how far one will go to achieve the best sound like caring for the type of jack (Rhodium or Gold plated) on your cable.


OMG this is the perfect Head-fi comment. Gatekeeping, gullibility and audio nervosa, with a hint of "he has to be trolling right?", all cooked up into one spicy paragraph.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> My LZ A7 book (review) is finally done! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24381
> 
> Grade: S
> 
> ...


Got the A7 in the mail. Had a quick listen with its stock configuration from my DX220 MAX and all I can say is bravo. Tuning is already very good on its stock. Spot on @RikudouGoku !


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> My definition of *"seasoned audiophile"* is if they buy audio gear to listen to the music, rather than buying music to listen with on their gear.



My definition of "seasoned audiophile" is someone who is critical enough, and indeed *salty enough*, to see this hobby as being especially susceptible to being taken advantage of by peddlers of spurious claims and snake oil marketing, and can therefore exercise an independent and fact-based judgment when it comes to metals and cables and the like


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> i choose jacks/connectors based on their looks, size, and grippy-ness. as long as it doesn't crackle, it's fine.
> 
> i guess that's why i don't quite like to be called an audiophile


I'm not even sure if I even CARE what I get called either way, I just want to have more fun while listening.


----------



## jant71

Owludio said:


> Quick update on *Rose Miracle*: It's my best IEM now. There is no close 2-nd.
> IMR Opus Mia takes 2-nd place(with Rah side-grade) and Mofasest Trio is #3(with FH7 side-grade).
> It's unfortunate but I'm not considering myself seasoned audiophile(if audiophile at all), and do not dare to write review of it.
> That unique design deserves more attention.
> ...



I told ya.  Hallelujah!!



baskingshark said:


> Anyways back to the discovery thread, BGVP has an upcoming DD IEM. And yes, it is riding on the beryllium hype once again. Beryllium coated/plated. Actually I read that the manufacturing process of beryllium is quite dangerous, feel a bit bad for the poor folks doing the manufacturing process.



So, then put it in the damn Zero which they should have done in the first place. And keep it at $100. And put the damn DM8 out already.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Got the A7 in the mail. Had a quick listen with its stock configuration from my DX220 MAX and all I can say is bravo. Tuning is already very good on its stock. Spot on @RikudouGoku !


...did you seriously get it in like 1 day????

Do you have a secret teleportation device or something???


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Owludio said:


> Quick update on *Rose Miracle*: It's my best IEM now. There is no close 2-nd.
> IMR Opus Mia takes 2-nd place(with Rah side-grade) and Mofasest Trio is #3(with FH7 side-grade).
> It's unfortunate but I'm not considering myself seasoned audiophile(if audiophile at all), and do not dare to write review of it.
> That unique design deserves more attention.
> ...



I think Rose Miracle EST ie very very interesting, but also QDC 3D Magic and i don't know why Rose Miracle hasn't get reviews...


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> ...I wonder if Slater has worked with beryllium and could tell us more.



Other than audio drivers and beryllium copper mmcx sockets, I have not.

I do know that beryllium copper hand tools are common in the mining industry, as they are non sparking so there is less chance of mining explosions.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> Other than audio drivers and beryllium copper mmcx sockets, I have not.
> 
> I do know that beryllium copper hand tools are common in the mining industry, as they are non sparking so there is less chance of mining explosions.



SHHHH! Your letting the new driver coating out of the bag too soon. Oh well. Be Cu drivers coming to an earphone near you!


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> ...did you seriously get it in like 1 day????
> 
> Do you have a secret teleportation device or something???


A week actually haha. Spot on analysis mate.


----------



## Owludio

jant71 said:


> So, then put it in the damn Zero which they should have done in the first place. And keep it at $100. And put the damn DM8 out already.


The DD in Zero was indeed disappointing. BGVP wasted good TDK EST. Why not put that TDK driver in the nice resin shell along with good DLC or Be DD and make a killing in $200 range instead of DM8.


Xinlisupreme said:


> I think Rose Miracle EST ie very very interesting, but also QDC 3D Magic and i don't know why Rose Miracle hasn't get reviews...


DMagic would be interesting last year but today there is no going back to DD treble, not even to ier-z1r DD. I liked z1r treble and missed it since I had to return it due to fit issues, but Sonion EST are even better. This EST treble maybe less natural than Sonys,
but more resolving and more forgiving at the same time. 
Rose developing into fun gentle V with quaky rumbling bass and bright & smooth treble. Upper mids are less forward and also are forgiving. (kind of like L3). I need to give it at least another 100 hours before making more comments. I really would rather have Be DD from Opus Mia in it. What a glorious bass DD...


----------



## cscales

unifutomaki said:


> My definition of "seasoned audiophile" is someone who is critical enough, and indeed *salty enough*, to see this hobby as being especially susceptible to being taken advantage of by peddlers of spurious claims and snake oil marketing, and can therefore exercise an independent and fact-based judgment when it comes to metals and cables and the like


Picture this...

You are interested in an iem. A reviewer writes "...and I pressed play on Dark Side and I was goooone...."

...and for you the rest of the review is irrelevant. Nothing Else Matters.

You are sold.

Ammendment to the definition of "seasoned audiophile".


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mangird MT4 ( 1 dd + 3 BA (2 sonion/ 1 Knowles)) = 200 usd






https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-mt4


----------



## RikudouGoku

I just noticed that sonion has removed their datasheet on their "EST" drivers on their site: https://www.sonion.com/audio/tweeters/

Back when we "exposed" them for it being an electret instead of an EST, the datasheet was still up. But its gone now.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3216#post-15738440

But you can find it on google at least: 








Isnt this a pretty bad move ethically speaking on their part? Because it feels like they removed the datasheet so no one else would find out it isnt a true EST after we pointed it out (sadly we didnt post screenshots on it..).
(And all the other datasheets for their BA drivers are still up, so it definitely seems like they are removing the proof of their "EST" not being a true EST.)

So isnt this false marketing or something? Feels pretty crappy and unexpected from a western brand.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> I just noticed that sonion has removed their datasheet on their "EST" drivers on their site: https://www.sonion.com/audio/tweeters/
> 
> Back when we "exposed" them for it being an electret instead of an EST, the datasheet was still up. But its gone now.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3216#post-15738440
> ...



It may be legally misleading as well as may be false advertising. This appears to be a situation where a buyer who would otherwise not buy the product is persuaded to buy that product believing it has an electrostatic driver or drivers.

I am not sure about the law anywhere else but in the UK and the EU such a misleading advertisement could lead to a claim against Sonion.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> It may be legally misleading as well as may be false advertising. This appears to be a situation where a buyer who would otherwise not buy the product is persuaded to buy that product believing it has an electrostatic driver or drivers.
> 
> I am not sure about the law anywhere else but in the UK and the EU such a misleading advertisement could lead to a claim against Sonion.


Shuoer is doing something similar too: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/shuoer/products/shuoer-tape




It is a magnetostat and not an electrostat.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/












But I guess that since Shuoer is from china there isnt much we can do about it.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> I just noticed that sonion has removed their datasheet on their "EST" drivers on their site: https://www.sonion.com/audio/tweeters/
> 
> Back when we "exposed" them for it being an electret instead of an EST, the datasheet was still up. But its gone now.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3216#post-15738440
> ...


I once looked at a DIY EST headphone guide and looks like the driver is an ultra thin BoPET layer sandwiched between 2 charged steel grilles that function as stators. What's so different here out of genuine curiosity?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> I once looked at a DIY EST headphone guide and looks like the driver is an ultra thin BoPET layer sandwiched between 2 charged steel grilles that function as stators. What's so different here out of genuine curiosity?


Biggest difference I know of a "true" EST. Is that those requires a separate amp for the driver.

Like the Shure KSE1500: https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/kse1500


----------



## ChrisOc

In most instances buyers walk away from the product if they believe it is false marketing. The difficulty for Sonion is that they have neatly carved a market for themselves and appear to be exclusive suppliers to the industry. 

Most of us do not have a contract with Sonion as we bought from IEM manufacturers, so our contract is with the manufacturer. 

The question is whether the brands which use Sonion electret drivers masquerading as "electrostatic" drivers are complicit. They would be complicit if they knew that they were using electret drivers yet marketing them as electrostatic drivers.

Sorry for the legal language.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Back when we "exposed" them for it being an electret instead of an EST, the datasheet was still up. But its gone now.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3216#post-15738440



You may not need to show the datasheet if there are others who can attest to the fact. However, as the IEMs with Sonion "electrostatic" we buy are from IEM manufacturers so there is no contractual relationship between us and Sonion. 

It is conceivable that a claim against an OEM would lead to the OEM bringing Sonion in as a party to the claim, so Sonion is forced to answer the claim that its "electrostatic" drivers are in fact electret drivers.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Biggest difference I know of a "true" EST. Is that those requires a separate amp for the driver.
> 
> Like the Shure KSE1500: https://www.shure.com/en-US/products/earphones/kse1500


I'll admit is mostly out of pure curiosity, it's certainly misleading the deletion of the spec sheets regardless of what's actually inside the drivers.

Edit: To my personal understanding, the biggest advantage of EST drivers is that the electrically charged parts are not attached to the membrane at all, effectively the don't add mass to the moving part.


----------



## ChrisOc

I am not sure of the facts, but I read somewhere that Knowles brought a claim against another manufacturer for their claims that they were using a particular type or brand of drivers which turned out to be false following Knowles examination of the product. It seems that manufacturer was using an inferior driver.

Don't quote me on this, I have not done my research on it, so I am entirely reliant on my recollection of what I read, which is why I do not mention the name of the manufacturer.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> I am not sure of the facts, but I read somewhere that Knowles brought a claim against another manufacturer for their claims that they were using a particular type or brand of drivers which turned out to be false following Knowles examination of the product. It seems that manufacturer was using an inferior driver.
> 
> Don't quote me on this, I have not done my research on it, so I am entirely reliant on my recollection of what I read, which is why I do not mention the name of the manufacturer.


You are right, it was that a lot of brands for example Campfire Audio used Bellsing drivers instead of knowles in their Solaris (an 1500 usd iem).

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/


----------



## Slater

But aren’t many of you all the same people that have been begging companies to make Tribrids with the Sonion ESTs, because they sound so awesome? And now you’re up in arms over the semantics?

Isn’t the sound the most important thing? If Sonion can figured out a way to make a dog turd into a TOTL awesome sounding speaker, would it really matter if they advertised it as a “dog feces” driver vs a “dog turd” driver vs “dog poop” driver?

I mean, sure it’s the principle of the thing blah blah. But everyone is head over heels over these Sonion ESTs, and now you want to bite the hand that feeds you?


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> I just noticed that sonion has removed their datasheet on their "EST" drivers on their site: https://www.sonion.com/audio/tweeters/



They removed the links but the PDFs are still hosted on their site:

https://www.sonion.com/wp-content/uploads/ds-EST65SA01_v1.pdf

https://www.sonion.com/wp-content/uploads/ds-EST65DA01_v2.pdf


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> But aren’t many of you all the same people that have been begging companies to make Tribrids with the Sonion ESTs, because they sound so awesome? And now you’re up in arms over the semantics?
> 
> Isn’t the sound the most important thing? If Sonion can figured out a way to make a dog turd into a TOTL awesome sounding speaker, would it really matter if they advertised it as a “dog feces” driver vs a “dog turd” driver vs “dog poop” driver?
> 
> I mean, sure it’s the principle of the thing blah blah. But everyone is head over heels over these Sonion ESTs, and now you want to bite the hand that feeds you?


My problem with that is that it seems very ethically wrong to do so. If it isnt a true EST then they shouldnt market it as an EST and just call it an electret.


----------



## FSTOP

It could be beryllium-coated crap as long as it sounds great and it's inexpensive. I'm sure it's all a ribbon, planar, or otherwise-named vibration membrane tweeter. I once photographed this man at his home, making his jewelry. He was a hoot. For as simple as he pretends to be, he was smart as a fox:


----------



## FSTOP

But of course companies should be honest. Just trying to add some humor. 😂


----------



## Slater

Well, French fries aren’t French.

Do we sue hamburger places for misleading people?

There’s thousands such examples.


----------



## Slater

I mean, THIS is misleading. It’s a USB external hard drive, with nothing more than a flash chip inside of the case, plus bolts or nuts to add weight to trick people into thinking there is an actual hard drive inside.

That’s an example of TRUE business behavior that is unethical, lying, dishonest, and misrepresentation.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I mean, THIS is misleading. It’s a USB external hard drive, with nothing more than a flash chip inside of the case, plus bolts or nuts to add weight to trick people into thinking there is an actual hard drive inside.
> 
> That’s an example of TRUE business behavior that is unethical, lying, dishonest, and misrepresentation.


Samsung???? Wow what model is that?


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> But aren’t many of you all the same people that have been begging companies to make Tribrids with the Sonion ESTs, because they sound so awesome? And now you’re up in arms over the semantics?
> 
> Isn’t the sound the most important thing? If Sonion can figured out a way to make a dog turd into a TOTL awesome sounding speaker, would it really matter if they advertised it as a “dog feces” driver vs a “dog turd” driver vs “dog poop” driver?
> 
> I mean, sure it’s the principle of the thing blah blah. But everyone is head over heels over these Sonion ESTs, and now you want to bite the hand that feeds you?


Those exotic humanely obtained canine-derived carbon-based dynamic drivers sound very nice and “warm”.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> I mean, THIS is misleading. It’s a USB external hard drive, with nothing more than a flash chip inside of the case, plus bolts or nuts to add weight to trick people into thinking there is an actual hard drive inside.
> 
> That’s an example of TRUE business behavior that is unethical, lying, dishonest, and misrepresentation.


They should’ve put a dog turd in here.


----------



## JEHL

So is an electret an actual EST but on a smaller scale?


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> You are right, it was that a lot of brands for example Campfire Audio used Bellsing drivers instead of knowles in their Solaris (an 1500 usd iem).
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/



Litigation is a very expensive, time consuming and uncertain option.

Walking away from the brand (if the facts are established) is the easiest thing to do and, in Head-fi,  we have a far-reaching forum to, hopefully, make an inferior brand sit up and realise that it cannot take its customers lightly.


----------



## FSTOP (Sep 25, 2020)

IEMusic, Those are just way too warm for my sonic taste though.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 25, 2020)

Slater said:


> But aren’t many of you all the same people that have been begging companies to make Tribrids with the Sonion ESTs, because they sound so awesome? And now you’re up in arms over the semantics?
> 
> Isn’t the sound the most important thing? If Sonion can figured out a way to make a dog turd into a TOTL awesome sounding speaker, would it really matter if they advertised it as a “dog feces” driver vs a “dog turd” driver vs “dog poop” driver?
> 
> I mean, sure it’s the principle of the thing blah blah. But everyone is head over heels over these Sonion ESTs, and now you want to bite the hand that feeds you?



I certainly enjoy the Sonion drivers in the Starlights (and French fries) so the point being made does highlight misleading information rather than an attempt to break down the doors of the manufacturers or skin them alive.

These are informative and interesting discussion and points of view on the subject. At least that is how I understand it and as I said litigation is definitely last resort.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> Well, French fries aren’t French.
> 
> Do we sue hamburger places for misleading people?
> 
> There’s thousands such examples.


The greatest offender being Canadian bacon


----------



## ChrisOc

Slater said:


> I mean, THIS is misleading. It’s a USB external hard drive, with nothing more than a flash chip inside of the case, plus bolts or nuts to add weight to trick people into thinking there is an actual hard drive inside.
> 
> That’s an example of TRUE business behavior that is unethical, lying, dishonest, and misrepresentation.



@Slater, I am curious, did Samsung actually sell this as an external hard drive?


----------



## Dsnuts

lgcubana said:


> The greatest offender being Canadian bacon



What it isn't from Canada?


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> What it isn't from Canada?


It ain’t bacon


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats why it tastes more like ham.


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> The greatest offender being Canadian bacon


The lawyers may get consulted for this gross digression from the topic of the thread.

On the topic of electrostats and magnetostats: can anyone explain for me clearly a significance of the difference?

From my understanding, if I ever get this type of drivers - they will be "magnetostats", since even the idea of generating high voltage close to my brain does not bode well at all...


----------



## KnightCaeli (Sep 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Mangird MT4 ( 1 dd + 3 BA (2 sonion/ 1 Knowles)) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-mt4


These look great! I wonder how these will compare with the Tea.

As someone who is extremely new to the hobby (started in July), I find myself quite overwhelmed with all of the options in this price range and the new releases coming out. As a sufferer of upgraditis and gear acquisition syndrome, I find myself GASsing at all of the new IEMs coming out and have hopped on the hype train of many models. As a grad student with a limited budget, I have to consider my purchases, but since July I've already ordered a bunch (albeit fairly low cost/good deals) of IEMs, the Soundmagic E11C, FAAEAL Hibiscus, and in transit are the BQEYZ vending machine and Campfire Orions I got at a great discount.

How do you all deal with the hype and enthusiasm for new offerings, especially those with reasonable prices/are more budget friendly?


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> These look great! I wonder how these will compare with the Tea.
> 
> As someone who is extremely new to the hobby (started in July), I find myself quite overwhelmed with all of the options in this price range and the new releases coming out. As a sufferer of upgraditis and gear acquisition syndrome, I find myself GASsing at all of the new IEMs coming out and have hopped on the hype train of many models. As a grad student with a limited budget, I have to consider my purchases, but since July I've already ordered a bunch (albeit fairly low cost/good deals) of IEMs, the Soundmagic E11C, FAAEAL Hibiscus, and in transit are the BQEYZ vending machine and Campfire Orions I got at a great discount.
> 
> How do you all deal with the hype and enthusiasm for new offerings, especially those with reasonable prices?


I gave up and just bought a ton of stuff.   
Resistance is futile.

And now I am at a point where I am simply not interested in some things even if they are great because im already satisfied with what I have. (Except exotic iem configs, like planars, piezo. Since those usually sound very unique)

I say the best way to deal with "pokemon syndrome" is to just not read on sites like this and be happy about what you have. Once you have fallen deep enough, it is extremely hard to get out.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> I gave up and just bought a ton of stuff.
> Resistance is futile.
> 
> And now I am at a point where I am simply not interested in some things even if they are great because im already satisfied with what I have. (Except exotic iem configs, like planars, piezo. Since those usually sound very unique)
> ...


Haha, as a trekkie I feel you. Thanks for the quick response!

I think it is too late for me; my purchases so far have helped me hear more things in my music, and now all I want is more! I think I am just addicted to collecting things. Why do I have so many hobbies that enable this!


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> Haha, as a trekkie I feel you. Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I think it is too late for me; my purchases so far have helped me hear more things in my music, and now all I want is more! I think I am just addicted to collecting things. Why do I have so many hobbies that enable this!


Rip, once you turned to the dark side there is no going back. 

At least we can all cry together and mourn for our wallets.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Rip, once you turned to the dark side there is no going back.
> 
> At least we can all cry together and mourn for our wallets.


You can always think on bright/light side - coming with the prudence, self-restrain, defying consumerism, putting music first


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 25, 2020)

KnightCaeli said:


> Haha, as a trekkie I feel you. Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I think it is too late for me; my purchases so far have helped me hear more things in my music, and now all I want is more! I think I am just addicted to collecting things. Why do I have so many hobbies that enable this!


I definitely have a compulsive collecting tendency, and thus I have not even remotely entertained several interesting hobbies b/c I knew it would not be good for me.   Well, I fell into this rabbit hole.  I guess the most prudent thing to do is to discover what your preferences are by trying a *few* budget options, then saving up for a higher end item that fulfills those preferences.  Then, just enjoy it and stay away from here and us addicts.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 25, 2020)

I wanna DIY an EST headphone. But I have no idea where to get a sheet of BoPET.

Edit: Or should I say a system rather. DIY Amp too.


----------



## Slater

ChrisOc said:


> @Slater, I am curious, did Samsung actually sell this as an external hard drive?



No, I assume someone bought it, swapped out the drive with that garbage and then returned it. Or perhaps it was a shady eBay seller selling an “open box” external drive. I don’t remember the exact details.


----------



## Carlsan

Slater said:


> I mean, THIS is misleading. It’s a USB external hard drive, with nothing more than a flash chip inside of the case, plus bolts or nuts to add weight to trick people into thinking there is an actual hard drive inside.
> 
> That’s an example of TRUE business behavior that is unethical, lying, dishonest, and misrepresentation.



Seriously, the flash chip is a better hard-drive then a mechanical drive that it is probably billed as. 

Probably adds about 5 years of life to this drive, glued on bolts and all, LOL!


----------



## courierdriver

lgcubana said:


> The greatest offender being Canadian bacon


We call it "peameal bacon"


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Thats why it tastes more like ham.


Yup, it does...cause it's closer to the ham part of the pig. More dense, more meat; with less fat. It is differentiated from regular "strip" bacon...which is what most people associate with 'bacon' .


----------



## Owludio

JEHL said:


> I once looked at a DIY EST headphone guide and looks like the driver is an ultra thin BoPET layer sandwiched between 2 charged steel grilles that function as stators. What's so different here out of genuine curiosity?






Electret is material that can hold permanent electrical charge. Voltage equivalent can be up to several thousands volt but typically - couple of hundred. *In this simplified scheme, all Electret is doing - is replacing Bias Voltage Supply.*
I don't see advantage of using Electret over connected metal plated conductive membrane, *unless electret membrane can be lighter and more flexible*.
Both technologies use transformers to drive AC signal voltage up.


JEHL said:


> I once looked at a DIY EST headphone guide and looks like the driver is an ultra thin BoPET layer sandwiched between 2 charged steel grilles that function as stators. What's so different here out of genuine curiosity?


This design suggests passive conducive (plated) membrane - not electret.
So, the main difference from something like Shure KSE electrostats - is that it has high voltage amp that covers the entire range.
Sonion drivers can only cover upper frequencies otherwise the size of the transformers has to be too large for an IEM.
My guess is that use of Electret allows to use lighter membrane and/or lower voltage ratio transformers, that can be smaller.


ChrisOc said:


> The question is whether the brands which use Sonion electret drivers masquerading as "electrostatic" drivers are complicit. They would be complicit if they knew that they were using electret drivers yet marketing them as electrostatic drivers.


Technically it's not a deception. The membrane moving principle is the same, thus the same will be effect on the sound. 
In fact, theoretically Electret might be superior in some applications because it provides static charge, eliminating need for push-pull but most likely allows to induce stronger force at the same distance between 2 electrodes.
*Why all this outrage, blaming Sonion for riding 30 year old audiophile hype about EST, - if the end result is the same, and people are buying products based on reviews & impressions more than anything. 
If the difference of using EST vs Electret vs BA can be affected by placebo effect from said "deception" - that suggests difference wasn't worthy of investment to begin with.* 🤷‍♂️ So, until someone convinces me that Electret may lose charge overtime or dynamically change charge, sufficiently to affect the sound, - why should I care how they call it for marketing reasons?🤷‍♂️
Shuoer Tape was a deception. It never sounded to me like EST.  It was EarBridge ABM.
BGVP Zero however, - does, so whatever they're using - at least sounds as good or better than a good sub-micron planar(like Tin P1).  I believe it's TDK EST driver.
I, personally am at the point, when with rare exception(like L5 just for the tuning), will seek IEMs where treble is done by an EST type drivers.
This is the first time in 18 month, I don't miss ier-z1r anymore.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 25, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Electret is material that can hold permanent electrical charge. Voltage equivalent can be up to several thousands volt but typically - couple of hundred. *In this simplified scheme, all Electret is doing - is replacing Bias Voltage Supply.*
> I don't see advantage of using Electret over connected metal plated conductive membrane, *unless electret membrane can be lighter and more flexible*.
> Both technologies use transformers to drive AC signal voltage up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation.

I'm no expert, but correct me if I'm mistaken. Technically an electret which has holds predetermined charges can run out of charges and be rendered inoperable? But of course in this CHIFI hobby, we will probably get another hypetrain in the mail long before any electret charges run out haha.




KnightCaeli said:


> These look great! I wonder how these will compare with the Tea.
> 
> As someone who is extremely new to the hobby (started in July), I find myself quite overwhelmed with all of the options in this price range and the new releases coming out. As a sufferer of upgraditis and gear acquisition syndrome, I find myself GASsing at all of the new IEMs coming out and have hopped on the hype train of many models. As a grad student with a limited budget, I have to consider my purchases, but since July I've already ordered a bunch (albeit fairly low cost/good deals) of IEMs, the Soundmagic E11C, FAAEAL Hibiscus, and in transit are the BQEYZ vending machine and Campfire Orions I got at a great discount.
> 
> How do you all deal with the hype and enthusiasm for new offerings, especially those with reasonable prices/are more budget friendly?



Well if something is truly good, it will still be recommended a few months or even years after it is released (after the initial hypetrain has died down), then I think we have a winner here. Eg BLON BL-03 despite its flaws, maybe Final Audio E3000 is still recommended and given a good opinion by consumers.

I guess the cheap budget stuff is useful to see what sound signature you like, then upgrade from there. I made the mistake of circulating in the budget segment for a year or so, kept getting sidegrades (or at most marginal upgrades). The stuff does add up to a mdifi or TOTL set one day. Though there's big diminishing returns the higher you go up the ladder, so just set a comfortable limit to how much you wanna spend and keep to it. There's always gonna be a new flavour of the month (or even flavour of the week nowadays), and new hypetrains will keep leaving the station faster than we can keep up to date.


----------



## superuser1

Did @audio123 divulge the name of the aural brilliance that is awaiting us in the form of a new iem.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Mangird MT4 ( 1 dd + 3 BA (2 sonion/ 1 Knowles)) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-mt4


890 Yuan on Taobao... seems Lindoul is charging a premium.


----------



## Owludio

baskingshark said:


> Technically an electret which has holds predetermined charges can run out of charges and be rendered inoperable? But of course in this CHIFI hobby, we will probably get another hypetrain in the mail long before any electret charges run out haha.


Poor quality electret would be my concern if Chi-Fi replicates this tech. Sonion, though, is respectable brand. Sonion BA in Mofasest Trio almost restored my faith in mids done by BAs. 
And you're right, that by the time that happens, - we may have new gen of BC, ABM, or Heil Air-motion in IEM size, Who knows?
We will definitely be riding new hype train by then. 
*But for now, something like MEST where BC driver bypasses ear canal for upper mids & treble, which reflections and resonances are the hardest to control and this is what making its imaging and stage so good.* My next closely watched target for sure. Truly innovative. 
Also, I expect those cheap TDK EST making their way to budget IEMs. BGVP Zero was great proof of concept, but now, it's time to get serious. No more Single DD or traditional hybrids for me, unless it's a Tuning Masterpiece or has super fit & isolation.


----------



## FSTOP

superuser1 said:


> Did @audio123 divulge the name of the aural brilliance that is awaiting us in the form of a new iem.


Been waiting to hear that train chug down the track too. Hopefully it's just what I want:  the best iem ever made in the history of the world, that is under $100, and fits my ears like a custom mold. 😜🤣🤔


----------



## JEHL

Owludio said:


> Poor quality electret would be my concern if Chi-Fi replicates this tech. Sonion, though, is respectable brand. Sonion BA in Mofasest Trio almost restored my faith in mids done by BAs.
> And you're right, that by the time that happens, - we may have new gen of BC, ABM, or Heil Air-motion in IEM size, Who knows?
> We will definitely be riding new hype train by then.
> *But for now, something like MEST where BC driver bypasses ear canal for upper mids & treble, which reflections and resonances are the hardest to control and this is what making its imaging and stage so good.* My next closely watched target for sure. Truly innovative.
> Also, I expect those cheap TDK EST making their way to budget IEMs. BGVP Zero was great proof of concept, but now, it's time to get serious. No more Single DD or traditional hybrids for me, unless it's a Tuning Masterpiece or has super fit & isolation.


So if I understand any of this, BC delivers more consistent treble response than any other type of driver?


----------



## Owludio

JEHL said:


> So if I understand any of this, BC delivers more consistent treble response than any other type of driver?


Upper mids and lower treble are the most critical for imaging. It's most audible. Upper treble is also resonating unpredictably in different ear canals but differences in levels are less noticeable there. 
I'm admiring the brilliance of the UM solution of that problem - bypass the ear-canal. 
If I understand it correctly, shape of ear canal has minimum effect on Bone-conduction carried frequencies, which i assume are somewhere around 3-10K, since 10K+ done by ESTs. 

So, with good fit - yes, more consistent. Ideally would be custom, but for those whom universal resin shell fits well, probably too. I'm one of them, so I regret missing a sale on universal. In any case, next year I might go for it, but would like more reviews & impressions first. Could be innovation of the year. Fascinating.


----------



## Nimweth

Owludio said:


> Poor quality electret would be my concern if Chi-Fi replicates this tech. Sonion, though, is respectable brand. Sonion BA in Mofasest Trio almost restored my faith in mids done by BAs.
> And you're right, that by the time that happens, - we may have new gen of BC, ABM, or Heil Air-motion in IEM size, Who knows?
> We will definitely be riding new hype train by then.
> *But for now, something like MEST where BC driver bypasses ear canal for upper mids & treble, which reflections and resonances are the hardest to control and this is what making its imaging and stage so good.* My next closely watched target for sure. Truly innovative.
> Also, I expect those cheap TDK EST making their way to budget IEMs. BGVP Zero was great proof of concept, but now, it's time to get serious. No more Single DD or traditional hybrids for me, unless it's a Tuning Masterpiece or has super fit & isolation.


Can you explain what BC and ABM mean? These initials are new to me.


----------



## ChrisOc

Owludio said:


> Electret is material that can hold permanent electrical charge. Voltage equivalent can be up to several thousands volt but typically - couple of hundred. *In this simplified scheme, all Electret is doing - is replacing Bias Voltage Supply.*
> I don't see advantage of using Electret over connected metal plated conductive membrane, *unless electret membrane can be lighter and more flexible*.
> Both technologies use transformers to drive AC signal voltage up.
> 
> ...



Fascinating insight into electrostatic drivers. I have learnt something new. As @Slater said this may be a question of semantics.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Owludio said:


> Upper mids and lower treble are the most critical for imaging. It's most audible. Upper treble is also resonating unpredictably in different ear canals but differences in levels are less noticeable there.
> I'm admiring the brilliance of the UM solution of that problem - bypass the ear-canal.
> If I understand it correctly, shape of ear canal has minimum effect on Bone-conduction carried frequencies, which i assume are somewhere around 3-10K, since 10K+ done by ESTs.
> 
> So, with good fit - yes, more consistent. Ideally would be custom, but for those whom universal resin shell fits well, probably too. I'm one of them, so I regret missing a sale on universal. In any case, next year I might go for it, but would like more reviews & impressions first. Could be innovation of the year. Fascinating.


Is the long-term effect of bone conduction of high frequencies on ear and brain known?

What is specifically concerning that the intensity of those bone  conduction frequencies may not be controlled directly but by the listening preferences at more audible frequencies.


----------



## baskingshark

So the TRN vs KZ driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest. Even TWS sets are not exempt from driver wars LOL. Though as usual, driver count ain't as important as tuning and implementation.

I like their ambitiousness in moving from the budget market to try to enter the midfi market. The KZ ASX is > $100 USD, so would be interesting to see KZ muscling into the big boy's territory (their last venture into the > $100 USD market wasn't too successful in the KZ AS16).

TRN V90 was quite well received, so I'm looking foward to this S version which is I think is essentially a "pro" version. I didn't really like their last 2 multi driver behemoths, the TRN BA8 and TRN VX, they were technically proficient, but had too hot upper mids/treble and were quite expensive at launch (so not as good price to performance ratio).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> So the TRN vs KZ driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest. Even TWS sets are not exempt from driver wars LOL. Though as usual, driver count ain't as important as tuning and implementation.
> 
> I like their ambitiousness in moving from the budget market to try to enter the midfi market. The KZ ASX is > $100 USD, so would be interesting to see KZ muscling into the big boy's territory (their last venture into the > $100 USD market wasn't too successful in the KZ AS16).
> 
> TRN V90 was quite well received, so I'm looking foward to this S version which is I think is essentially a "pro" version. I didn't really like their last 2 multi driver behemoths, the TRN BA8 and TRN VX, they were technically proficient, but had too hot upper mids/treble and were quite expensive at launch (so not as good price to performance ratio).


That KZ ASX faceplate looks really nice.


----------



## MrDelicious

Owludio said:


> Electret is material that can hold permanent electrical charge. Voltage equivalent can be up to several thousands volt but typically - couple of hundred. *In this simplified scheme, all Electret is doing - is replacing Bias Voltage Supply.*
> I don't see advantage of using Electret over connected metal plated conductive membrane, *unless electret membrane can be lighter and more flexible*.
> Both technologies use transformers to drive AC signal voltage up.
> 
> ...


Is the charge permanent? Doesn't it dissipate over time?


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 26, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> That KZ ASX faceplate looks really nice.



The recent CCA C10 Pro had a similar design. But as they say don't judge a book by its cover. I thought the CCA C10 Pro looked dope, but the sound wasn't very good. It was even more bright and hot than a typical KZ/CCA, with sibilance in spades and poor instrumental timbre.

I rather take an ugly duckling IEM that sounds excellent. I hope this ASX can sound as good as it looks, but it is also rather expensive for a KZ (> $100 USD).


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> The recent CCA C10 Pro had a similar design. But as they say don't judge a book by its cover. I thought the CCA C10 Pro looked dope, but the sound wasn't very good. It was even more bright and hot than a typical KZ/CCA, with sibilance in spades and poor instrumental timbre.
> 
> I rather take an ugly duckling IEM that sounds excellent. I hope this ASX can sound as good as it looks, but it is also rather expensive for a KZ (> $100 USD).


Pre-order price of ASX IS $100, with coupons it can go as low as $85.
So KZ seems to be smashing TRN


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> So the TRN vs KZ driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest. Even TWS sets are not exempt from driver wars LOL. Though as usual, driver count ain't as important as tuning and implementation.
> 
> I like their ambitiousness in moving from the budget market to try to enter the midfi market. The KZ ASX is > $100 USD, so would be interesting to see KZ muscling into the big boy's territory (their last venture into the > $100 USD market wasn't too successful in the KZ AS16).
> 
> TRN V90 was quite well received, so I'm looking foward to this S version which is I think is essentially a "pro" version. I didn't really like their last 2 multi driver behemoths, the TRN BA8 and TRN VX, they were technically proficient, but had too hot upper mids/treble and were quite expensive at launch (so not as good price to performance ratio).



So, tough to choose. Not sure which is better. ASX looks nice but it is not "Professional" like the ASF. ASX has a lot of drivers but they weren't serious and "professional" like with the ASF.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> So, tough to choose. Not sure which is better. ASX looks nice but it is not "Professional" like the ASF. ASX has a lot of drivers but they weren't serious and "professional" like with the ASF.



Haha better decide quickly. By the time you make a decision, KZ would have released a "pro" version of both of them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> So, tough to choose. Not sure which is better. ASX looks nice but it is not "Professional" like the ASF. ASX has a lot of drivers but they weren't serious and "professional" like with the ASF.


A bit weird that they didnt say the ASX is "proffesional" while the cheaper ASF is lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Haha better decide quickly. By the time you make a decision, KZ would have released a "pro" version of both of them.


nah, they would have released a plus ultra edition by then and another plus ultra pro coming out soon.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> A bit weird that they didnt say the ASX is "proffesional" while the cheaper ASF is lol.


For ASX are there any doubts?
For ASF - they had to emphasize a bit


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> For ASX are there any doubts?
> For ASF - they had to emphasize a bit


Is the ASX the best "value" in terms of how many drivers you get at that price? 

Or is there some other iem with more drivers than the nuclear race champ KZ lol.


----------



## DynamicEars

ASX is kinda KZ answer to TRN VX approaching Anole VX

TRN "we introduce.. VX!!"
KZ "we got similar driver config and faceplate!"


----------



## astermk (Sep 26, 2020)

KZ's answer to the VX is the ZAX.

The ASX is what others will be _answering to._ AFAIK you couldn't get more than 8 drivers under $150 until now, and here's KZ going with 10 drivers for <$90 (from the right place).

Something that worries me about the ASX is that it only has one bass BA whereas most pure BA sets with that many drivers use two. It may not be an issue but they're probably gonna go with a subdued bass, analytical sound.


----------



## DynamicEars

astermk said:


> KZ's answer to the VX is the ZAX.
> 
> The ASX is what other will be _answering to._ AFAIK you couldn't get more than 8 drivers under $150 until now, and here's KZ going with 10 drivers for <$90 (from the right place).



I was joking about their reach to Anole VX


----------



## RikudouGoku

astermk said:


> KZ's answer to the VX is the ZAX.
> 
> The ASX is what others will be _answering to._ AFAIK you couldn't get more than 8 drivers under $150 until now, and here's KZ going with 10 drivers for <$90 (from the right place).
> 
> Something that worries me about the ASX is that it only has one bass BA whereas most pure BA sets with that many drivers use two. It may not be an issue but they're probably gonna go with a subdued bass, analytical sound.


Actually their own ZAX has 8 drivers  (1 dd + 7 ba) for 60 usd.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 26, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the ASX the best "value" in terms of how many drivers you get at that price?
> 
> Or is there some other iem with more drivers than the nuclear race champ KZ lol.


I do not know.
The lowest price per BA driver is now A10 (your favorite Tripowin) and KB10.
I love them (they may work well only with 1/3-1/2 of usually not treble-hot classics, but where they work for me - they immensely enjoyable in their exaggeration of harmonics) - so I got few more recently, just in case.

In March with the confinement, I decided to spend $500 outside KZ/CCA,  I got two ~$200 all-BAs (Knowles, Sonion) and few more BQEYZ, etc.
What I learned that for me AS16 and C16 (and several other KZ/CCS) are very competitive (and arguably win for the money) and I will now stay with KZ/CCA enjoying the ride


----------



## jant71

...and the KZ drivers are black now so they are better.  

Mark it down. Today is make fun of KZ day!


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Actually their own ZAX has 8 drivers  (1 dd + 7 ba) for 60 usd.



They said more than 8. 8 is not more than 8.


----------



## astermk

RikudouGoku said:


> Actually their own ZAX has 8 drivers  (1 dd + 7 ba) for 60 usd.


I know. What I was saying is that no one had done more than 8.

CCA CA16 also has 8 drivers for $45 too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

astermk said:


> I know. What I was saying is that no one had done more than 8.
> 
> CCA CA16 also has 8 drivers for $45 too.


oof, missed that. Well they are certainly ramping up their driver count game.


----------



## PhonoPhi

astermk said:


> KZ's answer to the VX is the ZAX.
> 
> The ASX is what others will be _answering to._ AFAIK you couldn't get more than 8 drivers under $150 until now, and here's KZ going with 10 drivers for <$90 (from the right place).
> 
> Something that worries me about the ASX is that it only has one bass BA whereas most pure BA sets with that many drivers use two. It may not be an issue but they're probably gonna go with a subdued bass, analytical sound.


True, with one bass BA, it would be hard to imagine that KZ will be pleasing those who criticized AS16.
For the bass affictionados they make hybrids, e.g. recent ZAX.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jant71 said:


> They said more than 8. 8 is not more than 8.


If you use NiceHCK count, the "double" DD is counted for two, as in NX7


----------



## SciOC

PhonoPhi said:


> If you use NiceHCK count, the "double" DD is counted for two, as in NX7


That's a coaxial dual dynamic.  There are 2 diaphragms.  That's not just made up..... Many others use the same coaxial dual dynamic setup and all describe it as 2 drivers (bqeyz BQ3 and others in their lineup for instance).


----------



## PhonoPhi

SciOC said:


> That's a coaxial dual dynamic.  There are 2 diaphragms.  That's not just made up..... Many others use the same coaxial dual dynamic setup and all describe it as 2 drivers (bqeyz BQ3 and others in their lineup for instance).


I understand the justification for these claims. Those diagrams are not driven independently, right?


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of NiceHCK NX7. Your weekend reader MK3. 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-mk3.24673/reviews

If this particular version came out first I think they would have clearly been in the lead for value and design. However. In the span of a bit over a year since first debut of the NX7 we have seen a steady rise in some outstanding high quality earphones in or around the price range. The bad news is they kept the same exact housing, not a fan of the confined housing and relative generic looks. Housing probably came from the same OEM as the myriad of Aliexpress vendor hybrids. The good news is since keeping the same design I am certain the price was kept lower.


----------



## Owludio (Sep 26, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Can you explain what BC and ABM mean? These initials are new to me.


*ABM is Active Balanced Membrane*. Membrane is magnetic and moved by coil similar to the one in the Balanced Armature driver. The advantage is that large area of the membrane moves uniformly similar to the way diaphragm moves in Planar driver but even better because coil can be massive and induce greater magnetic force, thus producing better dynamics and less distortion. I own M3, Tape & Singer - all using different ABM drivers, and all have better tonality of the treble than BA. (Tuning though, has a lot of room for improvement on all 3)
This is from Noble M3 IEM description:



*BC* stands for *Bone Conduction* driver
Here is a good source:
https://www.samma3a.com/tech/en/unique-melody-debuts-mest/
"_As a summary, MEST bone conduction technology has the following features:_

_No standalone sound tunnels for bone conduction drivers._
_Sound can be heard by touching any parts of the shell._
_Low-Voltage driving bone conduction driver_
_Resistant to treble noises_
_Low distortion_
_Smart fit and easy to be assembled_
_*Drivers Configuration (per side):*
1x Bone conduction driver to embellish the mid and treble.
2x EST drivers serve ultra-high frequency
2x High BA drivers.
2x Mid-high BA drivers.
1x Dynamic driver serves mid and bass._
FR response:




"
I assume, the core of Bone Conduction driver is also Piezo-Ceramic.
Edit: Just noticed that this" Membrane is magnetic and moved by coil sounds wrong.
I meant  ABM: Membrane is magnetic and *moved by magnetic field produced by coil.*


----------



## Nimweth

Owludio said:


> *ABM is Active Balanced Membrane*. Membrane is magnetic and moved by coil similar to the one in the Balanced Armature driver. The advantage is that large area of the membrane moves uniformly similar to the way diaphragm moves in Planar driver but even better because coil can be massive and induce greater magnetic force, thus producing better dynamics and less distortion. I own M3, Tape & Singer - all using different ABM drivers, and all have better tonality of the treble than BA. (Tuning though, has a lot of room for improvement on all 3)
> This is from Noble M3 IEM description:
> 
> *BC* stands for *Bone Conduction* driver
> ...


Thank you, that is very interesting, I have learnt something new!


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> A bit weird that they didnt say the ASX is "proffesional" while the cheaper ASF is lol.


Regarding both the ASX and ASF, they are all-BA IEMs correct?  I wonder if they are both sealed, or are either vented?  So the ASX will have 10 BAs per side, and the ASF will have 5 BAs per side?   If the ASF is neutrally tuned, with good midrange, and is sealed, with great isolation, then the “Pro” moniker would make perfect sense, as it could make for a brilliant stage monitor.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Regarding both the ASX and ASF, they are all-BA IEMs correct?  I wonder if they are both sealed, or are either vented?  So the ASX will have 10 BAs per side, and the ASF will have 5 BAs per side?   If the ASF is neutrally tuned, with good midrange, and is sealed, with great isolation, then the “Pro” moniker would make perfect sense, as it could make for a brilliant stage monitor.


yeah, they are both BA only iems. No idea of they are vented or not though.

But they showed this graph for the ASF:


----------



## Owludio

PhonoPhi said:


> Is the long-term effect of bone conduction of high frequencies on ear and brain known?
> 
> What is specifically concerning that the intensity of those bone  conduction frequencies may not be controlled directly but by the listening preferences at more audible frequencies.


The first thing Google search gives you:
" *Bone conduction* actually occurs every time you speak and explains why your voice sounds somewhat higher pitched when you listen to yourself on a tape recorder. *Bone conduction* by itself offers a deeper fuller sound and your voice sounds deeper when not mixed with the sound that comes to the ear from the ear canal. "
This is a fascinating subject that we know very little about. I probably wouldn't worry about health issues as the vibration intensity is too low. The BC driver range is limited by crossover circuits, so no inaudible frequencies to worry about.


MrDelicious said:


> Is the charge permanent? Doesn't it dissipate over time?


Electrets are used everywhere. Most inline microphones are electret. Some budget stage mics are electret, I believe.
Theoretically, good electret material shouldn't change without extreme conditions like heat or ultra-high voltage electric field exposure.
I have 2 headphones with 30mm electret drivers with ferrite transformer + 40mm DD for bass. Tech isn't exactly new. It just got miniaturized to fit an IEM recently.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, they are both BA only iems. No idea of they are vented or not though.
> 
> But they showed this graph for the ASF:


That does look like a monitoring IEM tuning!


----------



## jant71 (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't think the earphones are vented...



...but the bass drivers are...



They don't mention that for the ASX. Maybe there we have the difference. Sealed and bassier bottom end on the ASX while the "monitor" sound is from tighter, sharper bass from venting the bass drivers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> That does look like a monitoring IEM tuning!


With this description for the ASX:




I take it that they mean it is going to be bass neutral?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Don't think the earphones are vented...
> 
> ...but the bass drivers are...
> 
> They don't mention that for the ASX.


Actually doesnt this look like a vent?


----------



## jant71

Looks like the back of the bore seen through the "lens" of the housing. Just a render anyway.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Looks like the back of the bore seen through the "lens" of the housing. Just a render anyway.


Guess we will find out sooner or later anyway. Both of them are in pre-sale status right now, they will ship them out on october 15.


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, they are both BA only iems. No idea of they are vented or not though.
> 
> But they showed this graph for the ASF:



Meh. I've never seen a promotional photoshopped graph from KZ match crin's graph or any IEC711 graph. So... meaningless to me.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 26, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Don't think the earphones are vented...
> 
> ...but the bass drivers are...
> 
> They don't mention that for the ASX. Maybe there we have the difference. Sealed and bassier bottom end on the ASX while the "monitor" sound is from tighter, sharper bass from venting the bass drivers.


They do have a fairly similar to me description for ASX.



Then for under $100, 20-driver ASX with its cool design, does not need much arguments for me to get 
10-driver ASF for $60 - will need a bit more, arguments/marketing.
I think I may likely end up getting ASF one day, but with the likely CCA20-drriver and possible BAX, I will try to manage the acquisition pace 

P. S. Correction of a typo ASF/ASX


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> With this description for the ASX:
> 
> 
> I take it that they mean it is going to be bass neutral?


Unless they have a miracle new driver.
Their two BA drivers did a very good job for bass in AS12, while in AS16, as they say, the bass is there when called for.


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, they are both BA only iems. No idea of they are vented or not though.
> 
> But they showed this graph for the ASF:


What is that weird hump in the lower mids and treble is just gone after 5k. It's going to sound like listening to music through a pillow.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> What is that weird hump in the lower mids and treble is just gone after 5k. It's going to sound like listening to music through a pillow.


Well as rggz said, their graphs dont match the graphs by crinacle.

Look at the AS16:


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> Well as rggz said, their graphs dont match the graphs by crinacle.
> 
> Look at the AS16:


The smoothing is insane on the KZ graph and that weird lower mid hump is there again, but generally it's a representation. Not a good representation, but one anyways.


----------



## jant71

PhonoPhi said:


> They do have a fairly similar to me description for ASX.



Well, not to me.  I see one talking about about the diaphragm area compared to other BA units and no mention of venting or air flow while the other talks about venting and diaphragm movement and vibrating more freely than a closed armature. One about size and the other about movement.

Could very well have vented and non-vented "new" 22955s.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 26, 2020)

Speaking of BA iems, are you guys interested in the Shanling AE3? It has 3 BA´s from Sonion at 170 usd, seems to be the cheapest iem with BA´s from sonion if I am not wrong.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...ew-ae-line-of-earphones.887513/#post-14447471


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 26, 2020)

Duplicate post deleted, my apologies


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 26, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Well, not to me.  I see one talking about about the diaphragm area compared to other BA units and no mention of venting or air flow while the other talks about venting and diaphragm movement and vibrating more freely than a closed armature. One about size and the other about movement.
> 
> Could very well have vented and non-vented "new" 22955s.


It can be the case.
I would trust much more in KZ ability to make great budget IEMs rather than their marketing materials (e.g. ASF treble look castrated to me, but will their pinna gain still be hot for most (?))


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, they are both BA only iems. No idea of they are vented or not though.
> 
> But they showed this graph for the ASF:


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


>



But that is the ASX not the ASF . He was looking for the vents on the ASF here....


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> But that is the ASX not the ASF . He was looking for the vents on the ASF here....



Ah gotcha.

They’re probably on the bottom where you can’t see them in that photo. That’s where KZ puts a lot of their rear vents.


----------



## SciOC

PhonoPhi said:


> I understand the justification for these claims. Those diagrams are not driven independently, right?


Yes.  The BGVP Zero and shuoer tape for instance stack Electrets on top of DDs in that same way but they're fully "independent" drivers. Just saves on space but I've always wondered how they work with the air displacement when there are two dynamics pushing bass frequencies....  Not sure how the air moves right in the coaxial setup....


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 26, 2020)

astermk said:


> KZ's answer to the VX is the ZAX.
> 
> The ASX is what others will be _answering to._ AFAIK you couldn't get more than 8 drivers under $150 until now, and here's KZ going with 10 drivers for <$90 (from the right place).



There's relatively cheaper multi driver stuff actually:
- TRN BA8 is going at $130+ USD (8 BA)
- TRN VX with 1 less driver (6BA + 1DD) is going at $60ish USD.

I do hope ASX and ASF turn out well, but from budget CHIFI multi driver track records, sometimes more drivers may screw things up, like coherency and cross over issues.
Sometimes less is more, I know more drivers looks cool on paper, but I would take lesser drivers any day for a better tuning and implementation. YMMV.



RikudouGoku said:


> they showed this graph for the ASF:



If the graph is legit, those upper mids/lower treble peaks really remind me of Mount Everest LOL:



TRN BA8 had a similar upper mids graph (though this is from a different measuring gear, but the general shape should be thereabouts):


And of course, @RikudouGoku 's personal favourite Himalayian banshee, the Tripowin TP10:


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> If the graph is legit, those upper mids/lower treble peaks really remind me of Mount Everest LOL:


It really does look like a mountain, but upon looking closer, it seems to represent a 9dB rise, so not too egregious.  I think the graph is very compressed horizontally.


----------



## moondowner (Sep 26, 2020)

TRN fires back. (1DD 5BA according to the label)

Do love the design tho.


----------



## zenki

Design looks sick


----------



## Dicoy

Hi all, is it enough driving final audio F4100 from samsung S10+ ?


----------



## SciOC

moondowner said:


> TRN fires back. (1DD 5BA according to the label)
> 
> Do love the design tho.


I wonder if they bothered tuning this one...   

I guess if you throw enough darts at the board you might eventually get a bullseye....


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> And of course, @RikudouGoku 's personal favourite Himalayian banshee, the Tripowin TP10:



Wow +18db pinna gain!! High mids - only professional monitor


----------



## astermk

BGGAR has Tin HiFi's two new IEMs, the P2 and the cheapo $30 one. Both 2-pin now.


----------



## BubisUK

From the 3D render it looks that smaller BA's also have vent holes on them. Probably will order this as with discount code it ends up costing 77$ and some change


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> Mangird MT4 ( 1 dd + 3 BA (2 sonion/ 1 Knowles)) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-mt4


Manufacturer provided frequency response:


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Monarch or Clairvoyance?!? It’s a difficult choice

https://crinacle.com/2020/08/26/thieaudio-monarch-and-clairvoyance-review-twin-wins/


----------



## audio123

My favourite MW10. Simply phenomenal.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fearless audio Tequila ( 1 dd + 6 ba ) = 400 usd






https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/fearless-tequila


----------



## superuser1

BubisUK said:


> From the 3D render it looks that smaller BA's also have vent holes on them. Probably will order this as with discount code it ends up costing 77$ and some change


Which one is this?


----------



## BubisUK

superuser1 said:


> Which one is this?


KZ-ASX, but if that's their new drivers the same should be in the cheaper model.


----------



## MrDelicious

Hmm


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Have been testing *something *lately that competes easily against the TOTL IEMs but without the TOTL price tag. Can't wait to share with everyone soon. I sincerely feel this will be the next big thing, just fantastic. Cheers.



SA6?!?☺️


----------



## jant71

DM8??

It is Sunday. A new week. Time for the reveal audio123!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tin Hifi P2?


----------



## audio123 (Sep 27, 2020)

Xinlisupreme said:


> SA6?!?☺





jant71 said:


> DM8??
> 
> It is Sunday. A new week. Time for the reveal audio123!





RikudouGoku said:


> Tin Hifi P2?


Penon Volt ⚡⚡⚡Currently listening to Coldplay's Yellow with it out of my DX220 Max, the Volt is really something.


----------



## OklahKekW

Penon Volt


----------



## RikudouGoku

btw, I noticed that the upcoming Shanling AE3 is using a BA that has a vent for the bass.







https://www.head-fi.org/threads/upcoming-shanling-audio-products-fall-2020.943105/
https://www.sonion.com/wp-content/uploads/2354-3016530.pdf

Been a bit interested in getting another BA only iem and that vented BA bass in the T800 is quite impressive. So this might be pretty good (especially since I couldnt find any other BA only iem that is using vented BA´s for the bass, except the T800 and the Fiio FA9).


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> btw, I noticed that the upcoming Shanling AE3 is using a BA that has a vent for the bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will chime in on the AE3 pretty soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> I will chime in on the AE3 pretty soon.


Look forward to it.   

I couldnt find any information on the other driver, the 38D2XJ. But I assume it is for the mids/treble.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> Penon Volt ⚡⚡⚡Currently listening to Coldplay's Yellow with it out of my DX220 Max, the Volt is really something.



Ooh! Not what I was thinking there. Yep, not TOTL price but still $800. Thinking it was gonna be an even better value proposition.


----------



## jwbrent

jant71 said:


> Ooh! Not what I was thinking there. Yep, not TOTL price but still $800. Thinking it was gonna be an even better value proposition.



More impressions on the Volt, please.


----------



## activatorfly

Tripe


jant71 said:


> Ooh! Not what I was thinking there. Yep, not TOTL price but still $800. Thinking it was gonna be an even better value proposition.


As were the rest of us!...guess some guys can scoop up every release as though it's just monopoly money - where's me kit-kat?


----------



## jwbrent

activatorfly said:


> Tripe
> 
> As were the rest of us!...guess some guys can scoop up every release as though it's just monopoly money - where's me kit-kat?



The covid situation and subsequent lockdown has turned on my impulsive behavior ... I’ve, got, to, slow, down with my IEM purchases, it’s been nuts this year. 🤪


----------



## jwbrent

I received my Sennheiser MTW2 75th Anniversay Edition on Friday, and it sounds pretty good so far, I’ll have more thoughts later ... unless wireless is frowned upon in this thread ... 🤔


----------



## MrDelicious

activatorfly said:


> Tripe
> 
> As were the rest of us!...guess some guys can scoop up every release as though it's just monopoly money - where's me kit-kat?


Eh, some people don't pay anything for theirs.


----------



## dabaiyan

audio123 said:


> Penon Volt ⚡⚡⚡Currently listening to Coldplay's Yellow with it out of my DX220 Max, the Volt is really something.


Eagerly waiting for some comparisons with other EST iems like the Trio and EJ07


----------



## activatorfly

MrDelicious said:


> Eh, some people don't pay anything for theirs.


Well obviously....


----------



## activatorfly

dabaiyan said:


> Eagerly waiting for some comparisons with other EST iems like the Trio and EJ07


Waiting less eagerly!


----------



## Audiosolace

RikudouGoku said:


> btw, I noticed that the upcoming Shanling AE3 is using a BA that has a vent for the bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly an interesting proposal , vented BAs .. thoughts on fiio fa9 soon to follow


----------



## jwbrent

Audiosolace said:


> Certainly an interesting proposal , vented BAs .. thoughts on fiio fa9 soon to follow



I don’t know a lot about ba drivers, but why aren’t there more releases with open ba drivers like the 64 Audio tia designs? It can’t be due to price since the Mini Mest uses open bas and it retails for $599.


----------



## jwbrent

Perhaps open bas are too expensive to implement in the < $200 price tier.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Perhaps open bas are too expensive to implement in the < $200 price tier.


Not sure if you are referring to vented BA´s or if "Open" BA´s are something else, but if what you mean is a BA with a vent we do have a few of those.

Like the Knowles 31618 that is used in the Audiosense T800/Fiio FA9 or the Sonion 2354 that is in the upcoming Shanling FA3.

https://www.knowles.com/docs/defaul...618-000-16dde1a731dff6ddbb37cff0000940c19.pdf






But those types of BA´s in iems do seem quite rare.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Not sure if you are referring to vented BA´s or if "Open" BA´s are something else, but if what you mean is a BA with a vent we do have a few of those.
> 
> Like the Knowles 31618 that is used in the Audiosense T800/Fiio FA9 or the Sonion 2354 that is in the upcoming Shanling FA3.
> 
> ...



No I meant open ba drivers without a top to the casing so tubing isn’t necessary. They are supposed to be a refinement of typical closed case ba drivers with better performance, at least how I understand it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> No I meant open ba drivers without a top to the casing so tubing isn’t necessary. They are supposed to be a refinement of typical closed case ba drivers with better performance, at least how I understand it.


oh, that is new to me then. Guess its not going to be in many iems then since that seems pretty new. Unless I have been in a cave all this time


----------



## PhonoPhi

jwbrent said:


> No I meant open ba drivers without a top to the casing so tubing isn’t necessary. They are supposed to be a refinement of typical closed case ba drivers with better performance, at least how I understand it.


Would not most crucial be implementation?
Original BA design still makes most sense to me - directing sound into a nozzle, given that the nozzle is an intrinsic part of the IEM design.


----------



## jant71

jwbrent said:


> No I meant open ba drivers without a top to the casing so tubing isn’t necessary. They are supposed to be a refinement of typical closed case ba drivers with better performance, at least how I understand it.



Sony makes theirs like this...



Then they built a holder they fit into. BA without the whole top isn't something I have seen. Link, pics? If they are "supposed to be" some kind of refinement than they exist but I have never heard of a BA that does not funnel through an opening only that the opening either has an output tube or not.


----------



## tgx78

jant71 said:


> Sony makes theirs like this...
> 
> Then they built a holder they fit into. BA without the whole top isn't something I have seen. Link, pics? If they are "supposed to be" some kind of refinement than they exist but I have never heard of a BA that does not funnel through an opening only that the opening either has an output tube or not.






64Audio tia drivers?


----------



## jant71 (Sep 27, 2020)

Okay I do see the 64 Audio implementation now. Like the Sony with more open side. Not sure if you could detect a difference really? Quality of the speaker itself being equal. Sony vs. the Tia implementation in their holders. Not sure about these days but I was always a golden ears and I doubt I could tell a difference. Of course...



If you have that tubed BA right behind it then doesn't that have the issue you are trying to fix and then you aim that and it's waves right through that open armature path. Not buying in in that configuration for sure.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Penon Volt ⚡⚡⚡Currently listening to Coldplay's Yellow with it out of my DX220 Max, the Volt is really something.



waiting for your review!!!!🤩


----------



## jwbrent

tgx78 said:


> 64Audio tia drivers?



yes, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## jwbrent

PhonoPhi said:


> Would not most crucial be implementation?
> Original BA design still makes most sense to me - directing sound into a nozzle, given that the nozzle is an intrinsic part of the IEM design.



64 Audio received rave reviews when they released its tia drivers on its higher end models, the tia Fourte comes to mind. The UM Mest uses open drivers as does the Mini Mest, and the former is the hot iem these days in its price range.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jwbrent said:


> 64 Audio received rave reviews when they released its tia drivers on its higher end models, the tia Fourte comes to mind. The UM Mest uses open drivers as does the Mini Mest, and the former is the hot iem these days in its price range.


I was talking about physics and design.

What does not  "receive rave reviews" with the dedicated reviewers in "high-end audio"?

Opening or dampening BAs in any form moves them close to DDs; makes a bit more sense for bass BAs.


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> Sony makes theirs like this...
> 
> Then they built a holder they fit into. BA without the whole top isn't something I have seen. Link, pics? If they are "supposed to be" some kind of refinement than they exist but I have never heard of a BA that does not funnel through an opening only that the opening either has an output tube or not.



The best BA available currently IMHO, that trio Sony M7, M9, Z1R using these BAs and they do sound natural even with bass BA. Definitely prefer these than Knowles and Sonion's. That details that retrieved with smooth character (probably because of sponge damping too), but have enough "bites" also.

Sonion BAs characteristic are smooth, but details like going second with smoothness in priority, while Knowles have sharp (but not harsh) and details characteristic, but sounded to more BA.

Sony did great job created these BAs.


----------



## kmmbd

While everyone is hyped about the upcoming Tin P2, I decided to finally review the original hyped planar IEMs: the Audeze iSine 10 that I've been using on and off for the past year or so. 

These are a strange beast. They have class leading imaging and soundstage and literally competes with full-size headphones in those departments. However, the tonality is all botched with analog or the new Cipher V2 cable (which is a must to get the most out of these). The Cipher cable also only works with iPhones so...

However, the B-stock prices are too good to ignore at $150. And if you can get a used one with the old Cipher V1 cable (the one Tyll Hertsens originally reviewed) then you'll be gobsmacked by the detail on display. It competes with full-size planars under $300 with the Cipher V1 cable and I myself got an used iPhone SE just to run the iSines with Cipher V1. 

You can review the full review here, along with comparisons against Tin P1 and RHA CL2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audeze-isine-10.22037/review/24416/


----------



## MrDelicious

MrDelicious said:


> Hmm


Turns out BGGAR mentions this in his video posted yesterday, rumored to be a Harman tuned $30 IEM. Interesting.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> The best BA available currently IMHO, that trio Sony M7, M9, Z1R using these BAs and they do sound natural even with bass BA. Definitely prefer these than Knowles and Sonion's. That details that retrieved with smooth character (probably because of sponge damping too), but have enough "bites" also.
> 
> Sonion BAs characteristic are smooth, but details like going second with smoothness in priority, while Knowles have sharp (but not harsh) and details characteristic, but sounded to more BA.
> 
> Sony did great job created these BAs.


Sounds like the Sony BA´s are taking the best aspects of the Sonion and Knowles BA´s and combining them then.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds like the Sony BA´s are taking the best aspects of the Sonion and Knowles BA´s and combining them then.



Exactly!!! Like they just nice have proportion between bite detail and smooth enjoy experiment that sounded natural yet engaging!


----------



## jant71

Not a portable but found it pretty interesting. A Senn that sounds more like a Beyer? Affordable. New driver. A portent of things to come as well.
https://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-560-s-audiophile-headphone-high-end-over-ear. Saw a couple of reviews and they were impressed.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> Exactly!!! Like they just nice have proportion between bite detail and smooth enjoy experiment that sounded natural yet engaging!


Knowing how this hobby works they probably use customized bellsing BAs....   Only the most obnoxious/greedy theories make any sense.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Knowing how this hobby works they probably use customized bellsing BAs....   Only the most obnoxious/greedy theories make any sense.



Who? If you meant sony, nope they are making their own BA driver just like their holy grail LCP DD in EX-1000 and Z1R and all their flagships


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> Not a portable but found it pretty interesting. A Senn that sounds more like a Beyer? Affordable. New driver. A portent of things to come as well.
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-560-s-audiophile-headphone-high-end-over-ear. Saw a couple of reviews and they were impressed.




Yeah, looks really interesting to me. Given my Sennheiser collection I'll probably end up having these as well sometime in the future


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 29, 2020)

New TRi Starsea

Unusual combination. Can TRi keep their standards sky high? The TRi i3 was exceptional. Will this be up to other 2BA x DD hybrids?


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> New TRi Starsea
> 
> Unusual combination. Can TRi keep their standards sky high. The TRi i3 was exceptional. Will this be up to other 2BA x DD hybrids?


The marketing seems intriguing.   I don’t know what it all will ultimately mean, but I’m optimistic.


----------



## BubisUK

Ultra high frequency armatures for dogs probably 😃


----------



## activatorfly (Sep 29, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Ultra high frequency armatures for dogs probably 😃


(Tri-Stasi)  Who let the dogs out?....WHO WHO WHO WHO?!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone meteor if thats true.


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone if thats true.



Well, cheaper than taobao, lol.


----------



## tgx78

I will just keep using my EQed P1. Thank you.


----------



## kmmbd

Tin Hifi trying to sell $350 IEMs with their track record of poor quality control is the kind of confidence I need in my life.


----------



## courierdriver

kmmbd said:


> Tin Hifi trying to sell $350 IEMs with their track record of poor quality control is the kind of confidence I need in my life.


Besides the old mmcx connectors and cables failing, I'm not aware of any other issues with Tin Hifi. Hopefully they switched to 2 pin on the P2. While the $339 introductory price is still a bit steep for my wallet, it's still much less than something from Audize (at least as far as iems). I'm not aware of too many other iems that use planar drivers, that cost less than the P2.


----------



## dharmasteve

When you can buy the TRi i3, with Planar, for just over £100 in one of the many sales, like I did, and it is really well implemented, why spend $350 on the Tin HiFi P2? Silly price to me. Just too expensive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> When you can buy the TRi i3, with Planar, for just over £100 in one of the many sales, like I did, and it is really well implemented, why spend $350 on the Tin HiFi P2? Silly price to me. Just too expensive.


Keep in mind that the P2 will most likely require an amp just like the P1 did, so it isnt really 350 usd when you factor that in.

And if you are going to use it with a phone forget about it, you might as well go for a blon 03 or something lol.

Those planars need a ton of juice!


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 29, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Keep in mind that the P2 will most likely require an amp just like the P1 did, so it isnt really 350 usd when you factor that in.
> 
> And if you are going to use it with a phone forget about it, you might as well go for a blon 03 or something lol.
> 
> Those planars need a ton of juice!




Yep, it's clear that the P1 and almost certainly the P2, need an amp, although I run the TRi i3 off my HiBy R5 with juice to spare. I'm sure the iBasso DX160 would be more than enough for the P2. It just seems odd seeing an earphone from Tin HiFi costing $350. I wonder if the P1 fans will pay that much for the P2?


----------



## kmmbd

courierdriver said:


> Besides the old mmcx connectors and cables failing, I'm not aware of any other issues with Tin Hifi. Hopefully they switched to 2 pin on the P2. While the $339 introductory price is still a bit steep for my wallet, it's still much less than something from Audize (at least as far as iems). I'm not aware of too many other iems that use planar drivers, that cost less than the P2.


There are quite a few actually that cost less. oBravo Cupid (has QC issues though), IMR EDP (150 pounds or so), Tri i3, and of course the iSine 10 which can be had $150 in B-stock sales and even less second hand with Cipher cable. The thing is at that price you can even buy something like Sundara or Audeze LCD1 if all you want is an open-back planar magnetic, and if it's as power hungry as the previous gen - won't be very portable without a powerful source (which also adds cost etc.).


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Yep, it's clear that the P1 and almost certainly the P2, need an amp, although I run the TRi i3 off my HiBy R5 with juice to spare. I'm sure the iBasso DX160 would be more than enough for the P2. It just seems odd seeing an earphone from Tin HiFi costing $350. I wonder if the P1 fans will pay that much for the P2?


The I3 should be less power demanding though, because of the DD/BA. The P1 is only using a planar, so that is probably why it needs more power.

Although you shouldnt have any problems with the P1 with the R5 either. I think the recommended amount of power is around 500mw for it and the R5 should be around that.


----------



## tgx78

I am ready with 25W of power if they lower the price


----------



## courierdriver

kmmbd said:


> There are quite a few actually that cost less. oBravo Cupid (has QC issues though), IMR EDP (150 pounds or so), Tri i3, and of course the iSine 10 which can be had $150 in B-stock sales and even less second hand with Cipher cable. The thing is at that price you can even buy something like Sundara or Audeze LCD1 if all you want is an open-back planar magnetic, and if it's as power hungry as the previous gen - won't be very portable without a powerful source (which also adds cost etc.).


Good points. Only planar I own is the Hifiman HE4XX over ears and they need alot of power too. Guess I'm just not going to get anything with a planar. As intriguing as this technology is, if it can't be properly powered by a portable dac/amp or dap; I'm just not interested.


----------



## RikudouGoku

courierdriver said:


> Good points. Only planar I own is the Hifiman HE4XX over ears and they need alot of power too. Guess I'm just not going to get anything with a planar. As intriguing as this technology is, if it can't be properly powered by a portable dac/amp or dap; I'm just not interested.


You can use it portable, like the Ibasso DX160, Fiio M11, Hiby R5 are some daps that can drive it. But those are mid-tier daps at around 400 usd.


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> You can use it portable, like the Ibasso DX160, Fiio M11, Hiby R5 are some daps that can drive it. But those are mid-tier daps at around 400 usd.


Frankly, I don't get the point of spending more on sources than on the earphones/headphones themselves. If something requires such a grand source, it better be worth the combined value.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Frankly, I don't get the point of spending more on sources than on the earphones/headphones themselves. If something requires such a grand source, it better be worth the combined value.


Yes, spending more on the sources than the transducers isnt exactly the best choice in terms of value.

Personally I got a mid-tier dap like the DX160 (and my old M11) because I wanted to use the 4.4mm port, save my phone battery and know that I can drive 99% of iems to their full potential in terms of power. 

So I really dont get the huge price increase for the P2, they should know that the consumer will NEED a powerful amp and those arent cheap (portable, for desktop they are much cheaper like the JDS atom/topping L30 at around 120 usd).


----------



## courierdriver

kmmbd said:


> Frankly, I don't get the point of spending more on sources than on the earphones/headphones themselves. If something requires such a grand source, it better be worth the combined value.


Yup, I agree. I've got a Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp and a Radsone ES100 which serve my needs perfectly well with all my iems. For over ears like the HE4XX, I would need something more powerful; which means a desktop amp, which I'm not into. I listen mostly outside so not interested in a desktop amp/dac combo. And investing in a $400+ dap is currently out of my reach. So...I'm just gonna stick with easier to drive iems for now.


----------



## activatorfly

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone if thats true.


A stone with the specific gravity of tungsten!


----------



## peter123

Both the humble Radsone ES100 and Qudelix 5K ($99 each) can drive any of my IEM's without any issues. Shouldn't be necessary with a dedicated amp for any IEM's in my experience.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone meteor if thats true.


This makes absolutely no sense to me, and I doubt sales will be good initially.  Only if it garners spectacular reviews, can I imagine it gaining any steam.  But in reality, what do I know?🤷‍♂️


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> This makes absolutely no sense to me, and I doubt sales will be good initially.  Only if it garners spectacular reviews, can I imagine it gaining any steam.  But in reality, what do I know?🤷‍♂️


This is probably why it took so long for them to release it after the P1. They probably waited so long so that the people that are looking for an upgraded P1 will buy it no matter what, because of their patience running out from waiting lol.


----------



## courierdriver

peter123 said:


> Both the humble Radsone ES100 and Qudelix 5K ($99 each) can drive any of my IEM's without any issues. Shouldn't be necessary with a dedicated amp for any IEM's in my experience.


Totally agree. If an iem requires more power than ES100 or any other portable dac/amp in the same price range; then imho that iem has a problem. Aren't iems supposed to be worn in non stationary situations?! I mean, that's what they were originally designed for. To be used on stage for musicians who move about alot, who plugged them into a recieving unit attached to their belt or pants. I get it that iems can sound slightly different/better when used on a more powerful desktop headphone dac/amp setup, but it shouldn't be a requirement to get the best out of an iem. Iems shouldn't be so hard to drive that a simple smartphone can't drive them. Otherwise...what's the point? You might as well go for an overear, since you're gonna be secured to your desktop amp dac anyway.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone meteor if thats true.


Well then, Linsoul cements their spot on my tier 1, *F*ollow*U*p list


----------



## hmscott (Sep 29, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, my interest in it dropped like a stone meteor if thats true.





dharmasteve said:


> Yep, it's clear that the P1 and almost certainly the P2, need an amp, although I run the TRi i3 off my HiBy R5 with juice to spare. I'm sure the iBasso DX160 would be more than enough for the P2. It just seems odd seeing an earphone from Tin HiFi costing $350. I wonder if the P1 fans will pay that much for the P2?


That's a silly price - $369, 2.5x up from the $149 I paid for the P1, pffft!!


----------



## OklahKekW

That's a real steep price!! You can just get a TinHifi P1 and a Lotoo Paw S1 and still have some change


----------



## RikudouGoku

But hey! Look at it from the bright side, at least it isnt a (almost) 5 times increase in price like the Ikko OH10 to the OH7 (200 to 950 usd).


----------



## Poganin

The i3 looks even more attractive now as far as planar IEMs are concerned.


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 29, 2020)

Poganin said:


> The i3 looks even more attractive now as far as planar IEMs are concerned.


As do a TON of other IEMs, including LZ A7, and even Mofasest Trio.  It‘s playing in the Chi-Fi big leagues now.

If ever I feel the need to just get rid of some money quickly, there’s the Tin P2 and the Shozy B2.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> As do a TON of other IEMs, including LZ A7, and even Mofasest Trio.  It‘s playing in the Chi-Fi big leagues now.
> 
> If ever I feel the need to just get rid of some money quickly, there’s the Tin P2 and the Shozy B2.


LZ A7, as A6 prior to it, use piezo (piezoelectric transducers), which are significantly different from planars.


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 29, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> As do a TON of other IEMs, including LZ A7, and even Mofasest Trio.  It‘s playing in the Chi-Fi big leagues now.





PhonoPhi said:


> LZ A7, as A6 prior to it, use piezo (piezoelectric transducers), which are significantly different from planars.


To clarify, I wasn’t specifically comparing technologies (planar), just the IEMs as a whole in that price bracket.  There is a lot more tough competition in that price range.


----------



## JEHL

Since it's priced at $370, I can't imagine being beating the $320 Moondrop blessing 2 in value being easy either.

Oh and also:


peter123 said:


> I'd be extremely surprised if there exist a IEM that can't be driven by the 9038S as it's able to drive even my most demanding full sized headphones pretty well.


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> Since it's priced at $370, I can't imagine being beating the $320 Moondrop blessing 2 in value being easy either.
> 
> Oh and also:



Or the $20 LZ A7. They should be good but doubt they are going to be a value leader.


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon Volt is now live. https://penonaudio.com/penon-volt.html  Will let you all know how it is.


----------



## Nimweth

jant71 said:


> Or the $20 LZ A7. They should be good but doubt they are going to be a value leader.


Wow! LZ A7 for $20! Have you got a link? lol.


----------



## BrunoC

Nimweth said:


> Wow! LZ A7 for $20! Have you got a link? lol.



And I thought the A6 at €150 was cheap...


----------



## tgx78

If A7 was that cheap, I will buy 10 pairs so that I don’t have to change filters and switch settings.


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> If A7 was that cheap, I will buy 10 pairs so that I don’t have to change filters and switch settings.


Now we know the reason for the high prices - to prevent excessive consumerism.


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Now we know the reason for the high prices - to prevent excessive consumerism.


Well, Tin certainly guaranteed that won’t happen with the P2.


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Here I leave you my humble impression, about the economical, but energetic, TFZ Live 1...  ¡Viva la vida!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-live-1-1-dd.24575/reviews#item-review-24433


----------



## jant71

Damn that 3 key stickin' again 

@cqtek you going to review the Live 3 as well. I like that blue one.


----------



## JEHL

Also, when people say ES100 do they actually mean the $80 original or the $100 ES100 MK2 or both?


----------



## DBaldock9

JEHL said:


> Also, when people say ES100 do they actually mean the $80 original or the $100 ES100 MK2 or both?



I don't believe there's any difference in the actual electronic circuitry - just case & button changes.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 1, 2020)

Very busy with work. Don't think I can finish the review soon. Let me chime in my thoughts for the Volt. Tested out of my DX220 Max. The bass is extended well and there is a natural sub-bass rumble. There is fair mid-bass body and slam is very apt. Each bass note is articulated precisely with weight. Given how most of the existing EST IEMs in the market have unsatisfactory midrange for me, this is where the Volt excels with clear and bodied vocals. There is musical presentation and fowardness gives the right amount of presence. Treble has good extension. It boasts a spot-on balance of body and sparkle to the tee. There is a controlled and open top end. The soundstage has a holographic expansion with good width. The depth is not lacking too.

On a sidenote, I have experience with many TOTL EST IEMs such as Empire Ears Odin/Wraith, Noble Sultan, VE Elysium, Jomo Trinity, AAW Halcyon, Fitear EST, etc. As I have mentioned earlier, given how most of the existing EST IEMs in the market have unsatisfactory midrange for me, the Volt excels with clear and bodied vocals. Emotions are conveyed well. Honestly, the Volt presents fantastic value and it is a winner. Given my track record for IEM recommendations - H40, IT00, Trio, Orb, Luna & Dmagic 3D and how those IEMs that I recommend become very well received by others subsequently, I am extremely confident of the Volt's tuning. All in all, with its electric display, I can wholeheartedly recommend the Volt. It is a winner in my book. Simply phenomenal.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 1, 2020)

I've tried soo many iems but the one that has wowed me the most is the nm2+. Stage slaughters ANY iem I have heard and is exceptional for media consumption because of it. Clarity, details and separation are like that of the fdx1 but maybe slightly better (big complement). It would EASILY have been my favourite iem but the thinness is taking away from the naturalness that is hard to purely enjoy vocals alone which is a shame. I am hopeful a cable change will help bring back some of the emotions but aside from that this is the first iem  I felt my money was actually well spent.


----------



## FutureLegend70 (Oct 1, 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B079RC9338?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Got these Sephia 3060 in a lightning deal for under a fiver a few days ago and thought I'd share a bit about them, as to be perfectly honest sound wise these are incredible.

Come with a nice spring loaded pouch, tons of ear tips both silicon and foam and in a very nice package.
Only thing I'm not so keen on is the very stiff cable, but having said that it feels very sturdy despite a lot of reviews on the site stating they've broken and frayed.....s o taking certain amazon reviews with a pinch of salt here they still feel very well built.
All metal casing for the phones is a nice touch too.
Isolation is great too and easily on a par with my As10.
Sound wise these are shimmering, nice fast bass, sub when needed, Really clear and natural mids and a really extended shimmering treble which never is sibilant but full of air...as are the other frequencies.
These absolutely blow away any KZ or Cca monitors that i have. Better than the Zsx, and Zs10 Pro and better than the Cca C10.
Some statement there considering the price.
But they sound effortless in their delivery.
Even on a non lightning deal at just under £7 these are ridiculous value for money.
Loving them so far.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 1, 2020)

My portable source roulette has come to an end... and it's a Sony.

Paid 180 USD for this red NW-A55, and I possibly bought one of the last units from Sony SG direct as it's now showing as out of stock across the board on their online shop. It would be a shame if this were the end of the line for Sony's non-Android Hires Walkmen because the user experience is brilliant and such a breath of fresh air next to Chinese DAPs.

Paired with my ZAX, it puts out enough power at volume 25/120 and seems to lend the KZs an ever so slightly warmer and smoother tonality.


----------



## FutureLegend70

unifutomaki said:


> My portable source roulette has come to an end... and it's a Sony.


Can't go wrong with a Walkman period. 😊


----------



## unifutomaki

FutureLegend70 said:


> Can't go wrong with a Walkman period. 😊



My upgrade path from here on out is going to be more Walkmen, I can already feel it


----------



## FutureLegend70

unifutomaki said:


> My upgrade path from here on out is going to be more Walkmen, I can already feel it


Lol. And why not. 
I still have mine plus a rather snazzy minidisc one. Which beats every single portable player out there to this day 😁


----------



## cqtek

jant71 said:


> Damn that 3 key stickin' again
> 
> @cqtek you going to review the Live 3 as well. I like that blue one.


This may be the case, but not for now.


----------



## davidcotton

Only reason I stopped using sony mp3 players was because of the lack of support for audiobooks/podcasts.  That a35 would have been perfect for me otherwise


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

I still have my old MP3 Walkman that I bought in 2008. The volume rocker button fell off and was lost but I am still occasionally listening to files on it that were loaded up that year!


----------



## Sam L

I'm waiting for my first walkman currently -- a105. needed android 9+ to use wavelet for my 20+ iem and buds autoeq files I made. I'll get this down to 10 at some point, but the rabbit hole into the buds world is unending.


----------



## Smoker65

I'm a big fan of the Hiby R5. Balanced + 3.5 port. 8-hour battery life. Android-based. Music streaming from all the major market players and it sounds really good. I am curious about the Sony though. I have a few friends who think they are "end-game" for them. Maybe 11/11 or Black Friday.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 2, 2020)

davidcotton said:


> Only reason I stopped using sony mp3 players was because of the lack of support for audiobooks/podcasts.  That a35 would have been perfect for me otherwise



I went back to the A26 after selling an A45. Still has podcasts, still adjusts EQ over BT, and sounds better. Like the form factor and more button based usage for the sweep. Sony better at making a player not a player emulating a phone UI experience. And with the A45 FM only worked through the touch screen and not the buttons so you had to take it out of your pocket. I hate when you go more complicated and do less and have less convenience.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 2, 2020)

Smoker65 said:


> I'm a big fan of the Hiby R5. Balanced + 3.5 port. 8-hour battery life. Android-based. Music streaming from all the major market players and it sounds really good. I am curious about the Sony though. I have a few friends who think they are "end-game" for them. Maybe 11/11 or Black Friday.



In my case I had been specifically looking for a non Android DAP as I care little for streaming and could do without the system overhead and battery life compromises associated with Android. I'm also part of the camp that would like DAPs to offer a unique user experience of their own focused on music listening rather than proclaiming to have the first Snapdragon 660 in a DAP, except that it's 2020.

I tried the Shanling Q1. It is powerful in the output for its size, looks great and puts out a detailed analytical sound, but the UX was not up to par, the playback controls are too soft and get accidentally activated all the time, needs charging every night for me, and suffers from an issue where it randomly trips and cancels out the first second of a track when a change in sampling or bitrate is involved.

The A55 is far more fluid in operation, has much better hardware buttons and a hold switch (!), lasts an astonishingly long time on a charge, realises that the word "The" in artist names does not mean that they should all be grouped under "T", and grants my IEMs a subtle but noticeable warm and analoguish tone.

None of the DAPs I've had in the post iPod era have had podcast or audiobook features, but I guess the model of having to remember to sync your player every day to pick up new podcast episodes is rather antiquated in today's world. Since it's mostly spoken word material anyway (no hires here), streaming from one's phone to the A55 is an acceptable proposition


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 2, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I tried the Shanling Q1. It is powerful in the output for its size, looks great and puts out a detailed analytical sound, but the UX was not up to par, the playback controls are too soft and get accidentally activated all the time, needs charging every night for me, and suffers from an issue where it randomly trips and cancels out the first second of a track when a change in sampling or bitrate is involved.



Ya the buttons are a bit sensitive, but there's a way to disable the controls on the Shanling Q1. I get about 20 hours battery life with the Q1, it can last me days without charging (bluetooth seems to use less battery than wired or high gain/high volume). Haven't experienced the bit rate one yet. Have u patched your Q1 to the latest update?


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Ya the buttons are a bit sensitive, but there's a way to disable the controls on the Shanling Q1. I get about 20 hours battery life with the Q1, it can last me days without charging actually (both on BT or wired connection). Haven't experienced the bit rate one yet. Have u patched your Q1 to the latest update?



Yes, it is on the latest firmware. The main point of having the hardware buttons for me would have been to operate the player with the screen off and without having to look at it, but the buttons don't have enough resistance to prevent them from being accidentally pressed all the time. It's probably difficult to do a 1-1 battery life comparison but I'm a fairly heavy user (upwards of 8 hours of listening per day) and quite a bit of interaction with the display (to choose albums etc). 

Incidentally, do you find that the touch response on the Q1 is kind of erratic? Think taps being recognised as swipes and vice versa, and trouble with having the EQ sliders or the playback scrubber follow the location of your finger. Wondering if it's just me...


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Yes, it is on the latest firmware. The main point of having the hardware buttons for me would have been to operate the player with the screen off and without having to look at it, but the buttons don't have enough resistance to prevent them from being accidentally pressed all the time. It's probably difficult to do a 1-1 battery life comparison but I'm a fairly heavy user (upwards of 8 hours of listening per day) and quite a bit of interaction with the display (to choose albums etc).
> 
> Incidentally, do you find that the touch response on the Q1 is kind of erratic? Think taps being recognised as swipes and vice versa, and trouble with having the EQ sliders or the playback scrubber follow the location of your finger. Wondering if it's just me...



Yeah agreed the touch response is occasionally iffy.


----------



## jant71

I want a ultraportable player myself. Q1 is a bit heavy and didn't like the report of the buttons too easily pressed and the touch screen being erratic. I am looking forward to the Hiby R2 after M0, FiiO M5, Q1, AP80 not quite swaying me enough to open the wallet for any of them. Anybody else interested in the baby Hiby??


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 2, 2020)

jant71 said:


> I want a ultraportable player myself. Q1 is a bit heavy and didn't like the report of the buttons too easily pressed and the touch screen being erratic. I am looking forward to the Hiby R2 after M0, FiiO M5, Q1, AP80 not quite swaying me enough to open the wallet for any of them. Anybody else interested in the baby Hiby??



My OCD will be continually triggered by the fact that it is trying to be a square but the screen is quite obviously rectangular 

ES9218P + Ingenic X1000E puts it toe-to-toe in terms of spec with the Q1 and M3 Pro. But they are going the route of Fiio and cramming in items of questionable utility like an "ebook reader" and voice recorder.

edit:



weird sentiment but ok


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> My OCD will be continually triggered by the fact that it is trying to be a square but the screen is quite obviously rectangular
> 
> ES9218P + Ingenic X1000E puts it toe-to-toe in terms of spec with the Q1 and M3 Pro. But they are going the route of Fiio and cramming in items of questionable utility like an "ebook reader" and voice recorder.


Who doesnt wanna read books on a 2.45 inch display?


----------



## jant71

Ebook reader and voice recorder don't matter. They are buried in settings anyway and I wouldn't even notice them. I don't mind cramming in things. Better than leaving things out or lowering the EQ bands in the little player and such. And 2.54 is quite a bit better than the 1.54 of the M0 and M5 and a little bigger than the AP80's 2.45". Also glad they crammed in 5 buttons. If that is a real complaint I'll take if over smaller screen, not enough buttons, too heavy or buttons accidentally pressed in your pocket. 

The question is not who reads ebooks on a small screen but who reads ebooks?


----------



## unifutomaki

jant71 said:


> who reads ebooks?



I do actually, just not on my music player


----------



## jant71 (Oct 2, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I do actually, just not on my music player



Yep, I was gonna put "ebooks on a music player" but exaggerated for effect. 

Reading is still cool. The imagination is hard beat and audiobooks really can't match the written word most times.


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> My OCD will be continually triggered by the fact that it is trying to be a square but the screen is quite obviously rectangular
> 
> ES9218P + Ingenic X1000E puts it toe-to-toe in terms of spec with the Q1 and M3 Pro. But they are going the route of Fiio and cramming in items of questionable utility like an "ebook reader" and voice recorder.
> 
> ...



The microphone(s) may be for an ambient feature.

The ES100 has an ambient feature that is nice to use sometimes. The feature can be turned on or off on the ES100.


----------



## Kris77

unifutomaki said:


> My OCD will be continually triggered by the fact that it is trying to be a square but the screen is quite obviously rectangular
> 
> ES9218P + Ingenic X1000E puts it toe-to-toe in terms of spec with the Q1 and M3 Pro. But they are going the route of Fiio and cramming in items of questionable utility like an "ebook reader" and voice recorder.
> 
> ...


It is probably the successor of my M0.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 2, 2020)

I got contacted to do a review for these. Will let you all know how it be. Should be interesting. ADV Eartune fidelity U tips they are called. Looks interesting.

"Elliptical design contours the shape of natural human ear canal resulting in maximum comfort and seal with transparent sound."


----------



## thebigredpolos

BGVP's new IEM that @baskingshark mentioned a week or so ago appears to be out.  The BGVP DN2, a hybird featuring a 10mm beryllium-plated dynamic as well as a custom balanced armature.  I haven't seen it hit the major AE sellers yet though.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001538491529.html


----------



## Slater

thebigredpolos said:


> BGVP's new IEM that @baskingshark mentioned a week or so ago appears to be out.  The BGVP DN2, a hybird featuring a 10mm beryllium-plated dynamic as well as a custom balanced armature.  I haven't seen it hit the major AE sellers yet though.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001538491529.html



I can’t figure out what on earth the thing is that’s in front of the BA driver in the exploded diagram? A BA damper perhaps?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I can’t figure out what on earth the thing is that’s in front of the BA driver in the exploded diagram? A BA damper perhaps?


Maybe it is some form of a "tube" system, where the BA is in one of the channels and the other is for the DD?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Maybe it is some form of a "tube" system, where the BA is in one of the channels and the other is for the DD?



Could be. Or maybe it’s the “mature sound tuning technology” they are referring to.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> “mature sound tuning technology”


Is that a very fancy way of saying “old technology”?


----------



## baskingshark

thebigredpolos said:


> BGVP's new IEM that @baskingshark mentioned a week or so ago appears to be out.  The BGVP DN2, a hybird featuring a 10mm beryllium-plated dynamic as well as a custom balanced armature.  I haven't seen it hit the major AE sellers yet though.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001538491529.html





Slater said:


> I can’t figure out what on earth the thing is that’s in front of the BA driver in the exploded diagram? A BA damper perhaps?




Thanks for the link @thebigredpolos .

Assuming their graphs are legit, the 4 - 5 kHz area peak scares me (assuming it ain't a resonance coupler artefact). Lower to upper mids is 10 dB difference, but the "bass heavy female poison" thing also scares me doubly. Possibly a V shaped set. But when these CHIFI companies quote "female poison" that usually means shouty upper mids LOL.

I know they are riding on the beryllium hype train, but I'll wait for reviews first. Or we can wait for @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thanks in advance hahaha!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the link @thebigredpolos .
> 
> Assuming their graphs are legit, the 4 - 5 kHz area peak scares me (assuming it ain't a resonance coupler artefact). Lower to upper mids is 10 dB difference, but the "bass heavy female poison" thing also scares me doubly. Possibly a V shaped set. But when these CHIFI companies quote "female poison" that usually means shouty upper mids LOL.
> 
> I know they are riding on the beryllium hype train, but I'll wait for reviews first. Or we can wait for @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thanks in advance hahaha!



assuming FR graph is legit, that will be shouty, resonance peaks aren't there on high mids section, usually just on roughly 7-12khz depend on depth insertion.
And not another too much anti-sibilance dip please.. I just have small discussion with @IEMusic few days back (can't remember which thread) but seems like current hype tuning is on anti sibilance dip (5-7khz) but lot of manufacturer overdone it. Its necessary to have dip on 5-7khz to decrease sibilance but not that much, just little bit and boost the 6khz frequencies for sparkles. Too much dip on these range will affecting lot of detail and sparkles lost.

About dip on 25khz and boost on 30khz, surely i cant comment about that


----------



## audio123 (Oct 2, 2020)

jant71 said:


> I want a ultraportable player myself. Q1 is a bit heavy and didn't like the report of the buttons too easily pressed and the touch screen being erratic. I am looking forward to the Hiby R2 after M0, FiiO M5, Q1, AP80 not quite swaying me enough to open the wallet for any of them. Anybody else interested in the baby Hiby??


Willl get back to you on the R2. 
Started a thread on the HiBy R2, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hiby-r2-hibys-entry-level-hifi-digital-audio-player.943808


----------



## DBaldock9

Something to do with Graphene, other than making earphone drivers --- https://phys.org/news/2020-10-physicists-circuit-limitless-power-graphene.amp


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the link @thebigredpolos .
> 
> Assuming their graphs are legit, the 4 - 5 kHz area peak scares me (assuming it ain't a resonance coupler artefact). Lower to upper mids is 10 dB difference, but the "bass heavy female poison" thing also scares me doubly. Possibly a V shaped set. But when these CHIFI companies quote "female poison" that usually means shouty upper mids LOL.
> 
> I know they are riding on the beryllium hype train, but I'll wait for reviews first. Or we can wait for @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thanks in advance hahaha!


Nope, I aint biting on this.


----------



## activatorfly

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the link @thebigredpolos .
> 
> Assuming their graphs are legit, the 4 - 5 kHz area peak scares me (assuming it ain't a resonance coupler artefact). Lower to upper mids is 10 dB difference, but the "bass heavy female poison" thing also scares me doubly. Possibly a V shaped set. But when these CHIFI companies quote "female poison" that usually means shouty upper mids LOL.
> 
> I know they are riding on the beryllium hype train, but I'll wait for reviews first. Or we can wait for @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thanks in advance hahaha!


Assuming you can hear their graphs.


----------



## zenki

What's composite silicon crystal biological diaphragm? LCP or totally a new thing?


----------



## BubisUK

Lately I have been enjoying these a lot  Not much love here in forums for Vesper, though they do sound really good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BubisUK said:


> Lately I have been enjoying these a lot  Not much love here in forums for Vesper, though they do sound really good.


Impressions? A ton of competition nowadays, so some iems that might be gems can definitely be forgotten.


----------



## BubisUK

I do suck at explaining sound lol 😃, but these do have a nice soundstage and are great with rock music, the treble is detailed but not fatiguing, and they are not overly bassy, what would look like from the graph, but packs a punch when needed, also very nice fit.


----------



## brsdrgn

BubisUK said:


> I do suck at explaining sound lol 😃, but these do have a nice soundstage and are great with rock music, the treble is detailed but not fatiguing, and they are not overly bassy, what would look like from the graph, but packs a punch when needed, also very nice fit.


It's in my wishlist. I was also wondering. Is it possible to make some comparisons with the other iems that you have?


----------



## 1TrickPony (Oct 4, 2020)

Not enough love for this. Price originally 500$ but can now be found for 300$ (via Drop). Crin rated this "D- (wut?)" and Blessing 2 "A rank "(okay...)

I chose this over the blessing 2 at gunpoint,  and being shot at wouldn't be a hassle because they are legit good (clue: motley crew of reviewers dig them).

So,  my take? 
A fine marriage between musicality (very,  very musical)  and neutrality. Timbre, non colouring of sound,  though not 100% "balanced" because of BA subs but the mids to extreme highs sound uber good.  A true hidden gem.


----------



## Slater

1TrickPony said:


>



Has anyone ever told you that you have uniquely shaped ears?

I don’t mean that in a negative or offensive way. But rather that it illustrates the point that we all have an ear anatomy that is uniquely ours, like a fingerprint. And this must be taken into account when people give impressions about hearing a piece of gear differently than someone else, or when 1 IEM fits some people great but others poorly.


----------



## 1TrickPony (Oct 4, 2020)

Slater said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you have uniquely shaped ears?
> 
> I don’t mean that in a negative or offensive way. But rather that it illustrates the point that we all have an ear anatomy that is uniquely ours, like a fingerprint. And this must be taken into account when people give impressions about hearing a piece of gear differently than someone else, or when 1 IEM fits some people great but others poorly.



Lol. I know. I have BIG EARLOVES. no complaints from the ladies lmao.

Edit: when I experience a "hard" fit, I refrain from giving a "decisive" take on certain iems. It's no favour to anyone. 

Ah, these finicky thingies! Bahumbug!


----------



## Dsnuts

Today is LZ A7 day. You guys get two reviews not just mine but @Wiljen as well. Your weekend review. LZ A7 a very good un. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24459


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you have uniquely shaped ears?
> 
> I don’t mean that in a negative or offensive way. But rather that it illustrates the point that we all have an ear anatomy that is uniquely ours, like a fingerprint. And this must be taken into account when people give impressions about hearing a piece of gear differently than someone else, or when 1 IEM fits some people great but others poorly.


Especially when the evaluation is based on someone else’s CIEM that one jammed into their own ears.  This is why I think detailed impressions/reviews, especially from certain individuals, are MUCH more helpful than ranking lists.  Certain specifics and caveats can be mentioned in reviews.  Those lists are just for fun, nothing wrong with them, just don’t take them very seriously.   That little letter grade is about as subjective as can be.


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello everyone,
please explain to me what is "bass speed",
the effect of slow vs fast bass,
and also thight /loose bass,
which iem have the fastest bass,
maybe I could demo it,

I'm kinda new in this hobby,
so explain to me like I'm a toddler, 😅
thank you,

Much love from Indonesia, ♥


----------



## doushi (Oct 5, 2020)

1TrickPony said:


> Not enough love for this. Price originally 500$ but can now be found for 300$ (via Drop). Crin rated this "D- (wut?)" and Blessing 2 "A rank "(okay...)


I was so close to getting the yb04 from drop for $300, but since I only plan to pick up 1 $300 iem this year, decided to get the LZ A7 instead, after asking Wiljen. Too many options; not good for wallet


----------



## Dsnuts

A7 is excellent for the price. It is a good solid choice. Not too many versatile tuning IEMs on the market. You essentially get 2 different tunings and then 5 different tuning filters on top of that. I just did a review for them. Really can't ask much more in the price range. Base tunings are rock solid and has very good technicalities. 




Penon Totem cable. This garden hose like cable makes this $300 earphone sound like a $1000 one. I kid you not.


----------



## MrDelicious

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Totem cable. This garden hose like cable makes this $300 earphone sound like a $1000 one. I kid you not.


I'd argue the IEM's themselves play some part in that.


----------



## doushi

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Totem cable. This garden hose like cable makes this $300 earphone sound like a $1000 one. I kid you not.



Looks like that cable costs $799! $320 iem + $799 cable, it does get to $1000 lol. I know what you mean. Right now I only have that $40 cable that you recommended to use with NM2+. Maybe one day


----------



## chinmie

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> please explain to me what is "bass speed",
> the effect of slow vs fast bass,
> and also thight /loose bass,
> ...



selamat siang   

speed determines by the attack of the note/sound, while tight/loose usually correlates to the release of the note/sound


you can read more about ADSR on Wikipedia or here
https://www.musicianonamission.com/adsr/


----------



## unifutomaki

chinmie said:


> selamat siang
> 
> speed determines by the attack of the note/sound, while tight/loose usually correlates to the release of the note/sound
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clear explanation, very helpful!


----------



## 1TrickPony (Oct 5, 2020)

doushi said:


> I was so close to getting the yb04 from drop for $300, but since I only plan to pick up 1 $300 iem this year, decided to get the LZ A7 instead, after asking Wiljen. Too many options; not good for wallet



My collection is basically complete,  but yeah, I think you did the right thing. You'll need a more complete (and customisable low end).

Having owned an LZ hybrid before,  I'm sure you'll be happy!  The brand is l-e-g-i-t


----------



## activatorfly (Oct 5, 2020)

Not very surprising...he slated Tri-i3 also.
Fortunately most of us listen to a wide range of music - rather than have a very myopic viewpoint!
Tbh.....it's a TOT L insult !!!


----------



## activatorfly

WORST REVIEW OF ALL TIME...PERIOD !!! ....BURN IN !!!



1

REPLY




Hide 3 replies



Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews
30 minutes ago











REPLY






Highlighted reply
Digital Nation17 minutes ago
no no no, you have to pair it with a $5000 dap and $2000 cable for it to sound good,

1



REPLY






[FaT] QUAVO9 minutes ago
@Digital Nation don't forget the eq adjustments you'll need too 😂




REPLY





Andrew Jefferies1 second ago
@Digital Nation Another Untruth...go believe in the rule of 6 - SHEEPLE !


REPLY





Andrew Jefferies1 second ago
@Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews > 


REPLY


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> Not very surprising...he slated Tri-i3 also.
> Fortunately most of us listen to a wide range of music - rather than have a very myopic viewpoint!
> Tbh.....it's a TOT L insult !!!



His focus on 70/80s classic rock and 90s rap/hip hop was produced much differently than a lot of stuff today and from 2000+.  Genesis does sound pretty "sharp" on these so I get his point.  But the ESTs make it ok, just like the planar on the I3 makes the 3khz gain on that set work.  I think if you have these ESTs in a set you need to tune it kind of hot to really showcase them.  I don't hear it covering up the bass or mids like he does.  In fact I hear quite the opposite on this set.  The bass and treble are really good for me.  The mids and vocals in particular are kind of meh and limited, not because of the others, but because the drivers are "meh" there.

And, of course, there is such a thing as EQ. His reviews are catered towards what I'd call "stock users" who don't cable roll, tip roll, or EQ/mod.  Most of us on headfi aren't that type of user.... Sounds like he could fix his primary issues with EQ on the treble pretty easily (or turn around and sell them, or get them to one of his patreons at a minor loss).

The only problem I see with how these graph out is too much loss in the mids.  In general, they look like a TRN set based on FR, but sounds so much better because of the capabilities of the EST and Dynamic drivers.

That being said, I'm not the biggest fan of this set.  I think it's good, but it's really pushing on diminishing returns for me.  

It was worth dipping my toes in the EST drivers for $500 to see what the fuss was about (they're good, but a bit overhyped and not "next level" IMO).  But I was pleasantly surprised by the bass on these.  But something like the TRI I3 (and probably the H40, FH3, etc) offers a much better value IMO.


----------



## activatorfly

Can't listen to the guys endless drivel about John Bonhams kick drum!
The thing is my musician mates KNOW Led Zeppelin...I gave up listening to HBB's roster of music decades ago!
Electronica / binaural soundtracks - need sets that veer towards revealing micro-details & subtleties, i.e. that excel at classical timbres with a very holophonic sound-stage.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> His focus on 70/80s classic rock and 90s rap/hip hop was produced much differently than a lot of stuff today and from 2000+.  Genesis does sound pretty "sharp" on these so I get his point.  But the ESTs make it ok, just like the planar on the I3 makes the 3khz gain on that set work.  I think if you have these ESTs in a set you need to tune it kind of hot to really showcase them.  I don't hear it covering up the bass or mids like he does.  In fact I hear quite the opposite on this set.  The bass and treble are really good for me.  The mids and vocals in particular are kind of meh and limited, not because of the others, but because the drivers are "meh" there.
> 
> And, of course, there is such a thing as EQ. His reviews are catered towards what I'd call "stock users" who don't cable roll, tip roll, or EQ/mod.  Most of us on headfi aren't that type of user.... Sounds like he could fix his primary issues with EQ on the treble pretty easily (or turn around and sell them, or get them to one of his patreons at a minor loss).
> 
> ...


Conversely, imho the Trio blow the Tri-i3 away on every level...their only achilles heel is their non-pronounced mid-range!


----------



## activatorfly

Getting trolled now by the mindless HBB sheeple....bah...bah!


----------



## SciOC

activatorfly said:


> Getting trolled now by the mindless HBB sheeple....bah...bah!


He has built himself a little cult of personality....  But he's actually a pretty good guy to talk to. Strange times we live in where people really latch onto attend personalities like that, but I guess that's kind of the way the world works...


----------



## PhonoPhi

activatorfly said:


> Getting trolled now by the mindless HBB sheeple....bah...bah!


Trolling requires at least two.

You think that they troll you, they think that you troll them.

If it continues - it is a mutually enjoyable process, and can be OK as long as no one gets hurt...


----------



## feverfive

Hobbyists getting mad online over their hobby will always be funny to me.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok fellas It is not a big deal. People like stuff they like or dislike for whatever reasons. Everyone got an angle in this hobby and how they like a tuning. Some air it out some don't. I could have predicted the response there though.

I couldnt care less what someone else thinks of an earphone I enjoy. That is like saying the food you like is not good because it doesnt have much flavor according to that person. There are way too many earphones with great sound to be stressed over one persons opinion on one phone. We have discoveries to make and not enough ears to hear them all.

My hearing time is too short to stress over what another person thinks.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 5, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> I couldnt care less what someone else thinks of an earphone I enjoy. That is like saying the food you like is not good because it doesnt have much flavor according to that person. There are way too many earphones with great sound to be stressed over one persons opinion on one phone.



Yes. -continues jamming to le 'super shouty reference'-

they might just be morphing into my new favourite in my collection, fight me


----------



## Dsnuts

I havent even bothered looking at it so I have no idea what he said about it. Like I said I couldnt care less. Speaking of EST earphones. 





Volts are very nice looking in person. Love the all blue customized cable Penon threw on there to match the looks of the Volts. 
So far well balanced with slightly forward mids. Excellent bass and a treble end that adapts to amount of treble emphasized on the recording.. Large spacious sound with excellent encompassing sound all around. So many great sounding earphones now a days.


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Yes. -continues jamming to le 'super shouty reference'-
> 
> they might just be morphing into my new favourite in my collection, fight me


But that’s a terrible sounding IEM!  That’s a fact....as stated by some people, ummmm tho I’ve never listened to them.

lots of parrots out there.  
Glad you enjoy them!


----------



## FastAndClean

the important thing is for you to like it, crin slammed the AQ7 but i like it very much, so in practice other people opinion means nothing if you feel joy from something that they dont


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> He has built himself a little cult of personality....  But he's actually a pretty good guy to talk to. Strange times we live in where people really latch onto attend personalities like that, but I guess that's kind of the way the world works...



I could show you some PM's that make you think otherwise. I'm really shocked that adults (if he is) can actually send something like that to other people. As I'm an adult myself I won't share them but believe me they're not pretty.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 5, 2020)

As a content consumer (as far as YouTube is concerned) I gravitate towards reviewers like @cleg who are much more even-handed and matter of fact in their delivery. Endless cycles of hype, clickbait and attention grabbing gets fatiguing after a while, much like boosted but thin upper mids and treble.


----------



## activatorfly

SciOC said:


> He has built himself a little cult of personality....  But he's actually a pretty good guy to talk to. Strange times we live in where people really latch onto attend personalities like that, but I guess that's kind of the way the world works...


True...I was an avid follower also - obviously everyone has their own personality traits & listening preferences. Guess I respect more balanced opinions rather than a totally rigid stance! Unraveling the nuances in this hobby takes time - an endless learning curve. Once you've worked out your signature/configuration etc...imo it's futile to foist that upon others.
I agree it's no biggie - especially considering the level of psychic convolution we experience in todays world......onwards and upwards!


----------



## KnightCaeli

unifutomaki said:


> As a content consumer (as far as YouTube is concerned) I gravitate towards reviewers like @cleg who are much more even-handed and matter of fact in their delivery. Endless cycles of hype, clickbait and attention grabbing gets fatiguing after a while, much like boosted but thin upper mids and treble.



Yes! I like his reviews - well structured, easy to listen to, and divided into sections. I also appreciate going over the box/accessories in the review as not a lot of reviewers have it all in one video - usually separate unboxing videos (if they even have them).

Sometimes I do like to watch reviewers who act hyped about a product, but as someone who is new to the hobby, it feels like it is good to watch these types of videos when you already have the product on the way to feel good about your purchase. Reviewers who are more even-keeled and neutral in their presentation are more helpful for deciding if a product is for you or not.


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 5, 2020)

Could smb please make a comparison between a7 and blessing 2? I'm looking for sth at that price range to pair it with dx160.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

so i just listened to When The Levee Breaks hi res, with the Trio and R5. The crashes, cymbals, and rides sound just fine. there's good timbre, and it's authoritative without being hot. So i have no idea what he's talking about. Btw, he praised the VE Bonus and that's not a very good iem. Average at best and too bassy. so take his opinion FWIW.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> A7 is excellent for the price. It is a good solid choice. Not too many versatile tuning IEMs on the market. You essentially get 2 different tunings and then 5 different tuning filters on top of that. I just did a review for them. Really can't ask much more in the price range. Base tunings are rock solid and has very good technicalities.
> 
> Penon Totem cable. This garden hose like cable makes this $300 earphone sound like a $1000 one. I kid you not.



None of the pieces of my audio equipment, home or portable, was $800 - so I doubt I'd spend that much on a single earphone cable...


----------



## activatorfly

DBaldock9 said:


> None of the piece of my audio equipment, home or portable, was $800 - so I doubt I'd spend that much on a single earphone cable...


I totally agree - I wish I could justify it.


----------



## peter123

My take on the A7 for those who might be interested:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24469


----------



## IEMusic

activatorfly said:


> I totally agree - I wish I could justify it.


I’m thrilled that I can’t.


----------



## Dsnuts

brsdrgn said:


> Could smb please make a comparison between a7 and blessing 2? I'm looking for sth at that price range to pair it with dx160.



Blessing 2 has a bit wider stage. It has one of the wider stages for in ears but the A7 sound stage is not too far off. Isolation goes to the A7. Comfort to the A7 again. Blessing 2 is like throwing large rocks in your ears. You will definitely know your ear holes have been penetrated due to the large shells. 

Sound wise both are balanced well with good extensions on both ends but for the bass end the Blessing 2 looses out on the A7 bass. A7 bass end is tighter and speedier and has better sub bass rumble vs the Blessing 2. Blessing 2 bass is a bit soft in comparison. Bass impact is just there. Mids are great on the Blessing 2 but so are the A7s. Interesting enough you can make the A7 sound like the Blessing 2 a bit but you can't make the Blessing 2 sound like the A7. Imaging and sound separation I would give the edge to the A7. 

Versatility to the A7 all day long. Blessing 2 was a good phone but A7 is getting great reviews from everyone that has had any time with them for reason. If better comfort, better isolation and 2 different sound profiles with 5 tuning enhancement nozzles sound good to you. A7 all day long.


----------



## Dsnuts

activatorfly said:


> I totally agree - I wish I could justify it.





IEMusic said:


> I’m thrilled that I can’t.




Don't be jelly of the garden hose.




Makes the MEST sound like a grand theatre for your ears. Cost is a bit much but hey that is what it cost to cornhole gold and palladium into a Litz SPC cable. This was my review on the cables by the way. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews



Makes the Trio sound like a TOTL earphone.


----------



## Strifeff7

Dsnuts said:


> Don't be jelly of the garden hose.
> 
> 
> Makes the MEST sound like a grand theatre for your ears. Cost is a bit much but hey that is what it cost to cornhole gold and palladium into a Litz SPC cable. This was my review on the cables by the way. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews
> ...


is there any cable under $100 that have the similar effect?
or at least close to it,
thank you,


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ok fellas It is not a big deal. People like stuff they like or dislike for whatever reasons. Everyone got an angle in this hobby and how they like a tuning. Some air it out some don't. I could have predicted the response there though.
> 
> I couldnt care less what someone else thinks of an earphone I enjoy. That is like saying the food you like is not good because it doesnt have much flavor according to that person. There are way too many earphones with great sound to be stressed over one persons opinion on one phone. We have discoveries to make and not enough ears to hear them all.
> 
> My hearing time is too short to stress over what another person thinks.


Yup...totally agree. I gotta give credit to BGGAR though. He always shows the music he uses to evaluate the gear, and even gives specific time stamps in the songs to reference what he's talking about, and why he likes or dislikes any given iem. It's funny,  because of him; I'm seeing more audio reviewers on YouTube actually listing the music they use to evaluate the gear. Personally, I think that's a good thing. If what the reviewers type of music doesn't match what I usually listen to, the review is useless. While I don't always agree with what BGGAR likes for a sound signature, I do respect the music he uses to arrive at his conclusions.


----------



## Dsnuts

Strifeff7 said:


> is there any cable under $100 that have the similar effect?
> or at least close to it,
> thank you,



Not really. Silver will give an enhanced stage effect. I have never seen a gold plated or palladium plated silver cable for anything less than $300. To be truthful you really cant find anything that works like this cable for $100 that would be awesomes. I do have a cable in mind for you I have to PM you. Will send you the link for it.


----------



## Strifeff7

I





Dsnuts said:


> Not really. Silver will give an enhanced stage effect. I have never seen a gold plated or palladium plated silver cable for anything less than $300. To be truthful you really cant find anything that works like this cable for $100 that would be awesomes. I do have a cable in mind for you I have to PM you. Will send you the link for it.


I appreciate it, thank you,


----------



## SciOC

Strifeff7 said:


> is there any cable under $100 that have the similar effect?
> or at least close to it,
> thank you,


Any one that you like and is built will can be a sufficient placebo if you believe it.  

I'm not a total cable sceptic, but I also don't believe putting racing tires on my Ford fusion is going to make it 100 mph faster....

I respect @Dsnuts but I'm very skeptical of this claim.  Penon needs to do a tour if they want believers....


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 5, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> Don't be jelly of the garden hose.
> 
> Makes the MEST sound like a grand theatre for your ears. Cost is a bit much but hey that is what it cost to cornhole gold and palladium into a Litz SPC cable. This was my review on the cables by the way. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews
> 
> Makes the Trio sound like a TOTL earphone.


No jealousy here.    I’m sure it‘s a fantastic cable, and the whole “garden hose” comment was a mere observation.  I actually like the unique look of it.  I just can’t justify spending that kind of money on any cable, no matter how good it may be.  No, the MEST cable isn’t anything special, and I would never buy it for $400.  $100 is probably the max I’m willing to spend on any cable, and it would have to be built very well.  Just my personal preferences.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> Blessing 2 has a bit wider stage. It has one of the wider stages for in ears but the A7 sound stage is not too far off. Isolation goes to the A7. Comfort to the A7 again. Blessing 2 is like throwing large rocks in your ears. You will definitely know your ear holes have been penetrated due to the large shells.
> 
> Sound wise both are balanced well with good extensions on both ends but for the bass end the Blessing 2 looses out on the A7 bass. A7 bass end is tighter and speedier and has better sub bass rumble vs the Blessing 2. Blessing 2 bass is a bit soft in comparison. Bass impact is just there. Mids are great on the Blessing 2 but so are the A7s. Interesting enough you can make the A7 sound like the Blessing 2 a bit but you can't make the Blessing 2 sound like the A7. Imaging and sound separation I would give the edge to the A7.
> 
> Versatility to the A7 all day long. Blessing 2 was a good phone but A7 is getting great reviews from everyone that has had any time with them for reason. If better comfort, better isolation and 2 different sound profiles with 5 tuning enhancement nozzles sound good to you. A7 all day long.


Thanks a lot. You gave me very detailed answer. I'd also prefer A7 because of different tunings and filters. I will put it above blessing 2 😊


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> Not really. Silver will give an enhanced stage effect. I have never seen a gold plated or palladium plated silver cable for anything less than $300. To be truthful you really cant find anything that works like this cable for $100 that would be awesomes. I do have a cable in mind for you I have to PM you. Will send you the link for it.


May i also learn that?


----------



## KnightCaeli

Dsnuts said:


> Not really. Silver will give an enhanced stage effect. I have never seen a gold plated or palladium plated silver cable for anything less than $300. To be truthful you really cant find anything that works like this cable for $100 that would be awesomes. I do have a cable in mind for you I have to PM you. Will send you the link for it.


Could I also get the link? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vruksha (Oct 5, 2020)

KnightCaeli said:


> Could I also get the link? Thanks a lot!


@Dsnuts   Let me pls be the next person on the queue. I am a believer! 😉


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 5, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Any one that you like and is built will can be a sufficient placebo if you believe it.
> 
> I'm not a total cable sceptic, but I also don't believe putting racing tires on my Ford fusion is going to make it 100 mph faster....
> 
> I respect @Dsnuts but I'm very skeptical of this claim.  Penon needs to do a tour if they want believers....



I know it sounds a bit out there. I know most guys on this thread will probably cringe when I mention a cable does this and that. I am not out to convince anyone to spend $800 on a cable. Lol. But I wouldn't mention what it does for the earphones if they just had a slight influence or just a subtle effect.

These cables cost $800 for a reason. There are cables that cost much more like this one.


 Effect Audio. I am sure you guys seen these cables mentioned on the high end cable threads and such. This is their flagship cable called the Effect Audio Horus Octa. RP is $3000. This is for a cable. No speakers attached to it. No used car.

I am gonna be the first person to say it is asinine to buy a cable that cost more than you can afford and if you can afford something like this or even the Totems at $800. More power to you. I mention on the conclusion of my review of that cable. Something like the Totems are a luxury item. People buy stupid stuff for whatever reason.  I can see guys that make that cash and don't have life spendatures like you and I. Sure why not. There are more than a few folks here on headfi that do just that.

You will see comments on the sales forum for some random cable some guy is selling for $1,200 and another headfier will come in and say something like. Great price. lol.
So imagine if you spent that kind of dosh on a cable of all things and the only thing it did was make your sound a bit more cleaner on your earphones.

These cables claim a lot of sonic improvements to your earphones and I was very skeptical of higher end cables myself. That is until I heard the Totem. Would I go out and buy one. Nope. But for folks that can afford them. They are the real deal. I hooked them up to 5 different earphones and each one sounds way better than any other cable I attached them to.  So it does what it claims to do. It is a flagship level cable from Penon and I am lucky to be reviewing their cables. But no way would I spend that kind of money for a cable. lol.

I am more of a realist when it comes to audio. Cables are the last thing I buy in the audio chain. For me it is always the earphone or headphone then maybe a good source. Cables when on sale are a great way to experiment with your earphones and that is not a bad thing but when cables get to extravagant prices. I know they do some crazy things for your earphones. But in the end you gotta spend that money where it counts.

If your making Jeff Bezos money than who cares. These cables will make your earphones sound crazy nice.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> I know it sounds a bit out there. I know most guys on this thread will probably cringe when I mention a cable does this and that. I am not out to convince anyone to spend $800 on a cable. Lol. But I wouldn't mention what it does for the earphones if they just had a slight influence or just a subtle effect.
> 
> These cables cost $800 for a reason. There are cables that cost much more like this one.
> Effect Audio. I am sure you guys seen these cables mentioned on the high end cable threads and such. This is their flagship cable called the Effect Audio Horus Octa. RP is $3000. This is for a cable. No speakers attached to it. No used car.
> ...


Just to clarify, I didn’t mean to criticize you or the cable.  Sorry if it came off that way.  While *I *might not want to spend that much on a cable, I would certainly not criticize anyone who does.   I also realize that at $800, it could be considered a “bargain” compared to the really extravagant cables out there, and this is all peanuts compared to what some people spend for cables on their home audio system.  Sometimes I just have to set hard limits for myself with expenditures, including on the IEMs themselves.  I certainly do appreciate all of your advice on budget cables.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> If your making Jeff Bezos money than who cares.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Interesting.


"stabilized wood"
so a wood with a job, a family with 2 kids and no mortgage,


----------



## audio123 (Oct 5, 2020)

Strifeff7 said:


> "stabilized wood"
> so a wood with a job, a family with 2 kids and no mortgage,


Not gonna lie but this makes you look ignorant. 
Stabilized wood is a legitimate term.


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Not gonna lie but this makes you look ignorant.
> Stabilized wood is a legitimate term.


I'm really bad at making a joke, 🤣


----------



## audio123

Strifeff7 said:


> I'm really bad at making a joke, 🤣


Work on it


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello there,
any recommendation iem for metal music,
with this song I need a really impactful kick drum and a good separation,
thank you,


----------



## unifutomaki

Strifeff7 said:


> I'm really bad at making a joke, 🤣



Don't feel bad, you got a chuckle out of me


----------



## IEMusic

Strifeff7 said:


> I'm really bad at making a joke, 🤣


No worries.  I got it!


----------



## SciOC

Dsnuts said:


> I know it sounds a bit out there. I know most guys on this thread will probably cringe when I mention a cable does this and that. I am not out to convince anyone to spend $800 on a cable. Lol. But I wouldn't mention what it does for the earphones if they just had a slight influence or just a subtle effect.
> 
> These cables cost $800 for a reason. There are cables that cost much more like this one.
> Effect Audio. I am sure you guys seen these cables mentioned on the high end cable threads and such. This is their flagship cable called the Effect Audio Horus Octa. RP is $3000. This is for a cable. No speakers attached to it. No used car.
> ...


Yeah, suggesting someone get a $700 cable to pair with a $200 DAP and $150 IEMs is where the crazy comes in on the cable nuts that are out there (I appreciate the fact that you aren't doing that, but like I said it'd be fun to have a tour).  

I've only ever heard marginal differences, not to say that major differences are something I'm a total Atheist about, but I just don't trust my equipment enough to spend that much money on one link in the chain.

I like to make sure that my cables aren't the weakest link in my audio chain, but there are so many links in that chain that I can't personally verify (soldering points, internal connections in my DAP, etc) that who knows.   But again, I like using the analogy of tires on a car...  You can put racing tires on a dodge neon that cost more than the car....  But it's still a dodge neon....


----------



## chinmie

Strifeff7 said:


> I'm really bad at making a joke, 🤣



nah.. that's a good one


----------



## Darkestred

SciOC said:


> Yeah, suggesting someone get a $700 cable to pair with a $200 DAP and $150 IEMs is where the crazy comes in on the cable nuts that are out there (I appreciate the fact that you aren't doing that, but like I said it'd be fun to have a tour).
> 
> I've only ever heard marginal differences, not to say that major differences are something I'm a total Atheist about, but I just don't trust my equipment enough to spend that much money on one link in the chain.
> 
> I like to make sure that my cables aren't the weakest link in my audio chain, but there are so many links in that chain that I can't personally verify (soldering points, internal connections in my DAP, etc) that who knows.   But again, I like using the analogy of tires on a car...  You can put racing tires on a dodge neon that cost more than the car....  But it's still a dodge neon....



Ahh but what if its an srt-4...i know i know, still a neon.

I think cables do change the music (slightly) but i havent met a cable where its night and day difference. I'd love to try one of those ridiculously priced cables to see what changes.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 6, 2020)

The potential for us to hear what we expect to hear cannot be discounted. Such is the nature of human perception, and none of us are any more or less fallible to it than anyone else. 

Just so that nobody misunderstands: I'm saying this as someone whose professional work and interest is located exactly in the gap between the raw amplitude (and other attributes) of a stimulus and what gets registered in our brains. The intention isn't to dismiss anyone's experience, and everybody is free to spend their money however they wish as long as it isn't to the detriment of somebody else, but it's interesting to consider where such effects might come from*

*indeed, said effect does not have to be entirely attributed to a single factor either, but I'll stop here before I get carried away into a long and rather sciencey discussion


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello there,
> any recommendation iem for metal music,
> with this song I need a really impactful kick drum and a good separation,
> thank you,



CCA C12. Great budget iem for metal and hard rock. excellent separation, fast bass, and clarity even with black and death metal.


----------



## Strifeff7

My take on cable is like this,

if you already have a $3000 Astell&Kern A&ultima SP2000 dap and $2500 qdc Anole VX iem,
what's stopping you from getting a relatively cheap $900 cable?

and when you have a $900 cable,
what's stopping you for try to putting it on every cheap iem in your collection?
for example tin t2 or blon bl-03, if you have it,

each person "happiness" or taste is different,
don't feel bad just because their doesn't match yours.


----------



## Strifeff7

I personally will buy a $1.000 pentaconn connector for a million dollar hifi speaker setup in a heartbeat.
It's all about context,


----------



## unifutomaki

So let me get this straight. The suggestion is that once you have already spent tens of thousands, you will continue spending more thousands on smaller and smaller improvements, never being satisfied, never being truly happy. Conclusive proof that money cannot buy contentment.


----------



## Strifeff7

unifutomaki said:


> So let me get this straight. The suggestion is that once you have already spent tens of thousands, you will continue spending more thousands on smaller and smaller improvements, never being satisfied, never being truly happy. Conclusive proof that money cannot buy contentment.


yes, there is no endgame,
it's just a myth,
just a long pause,
I never met a single person with a endgame headphone/iem/speaker that stop improving their setup.
there is always something new,
something better coming for sure.
just enjoy the ride for a never ending journey, ♥


----------



## MrDelicious (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't doubt at all that people buying expensive cables believe they can hear differences between them. I don't care how people spend their money. But it does bother me that cables have been turned into such a mystical component in the audio chain. No one can explain how they can be attributed to "audible" changes, they just magically do. Usually it's even attributed to the conductive material as if copper and silver would have drastically different conductive capabilities when a few mW's are transferred over 1,2 meters. And there's really nothing that changing a cable can't do it seems: they amplify bass, smoothen treble, expand soundstage, enhance vocals... regardless of the transducer they're connected to. It's like homeopathy for your ears.

Edit: typos


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 6, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> No one can explain how they can be attributed to "audible" changes, they just magically do.



And that is exactly why the null hypothesis can never be rejected 

To expand:: in the absence of a falsifiable claim that can be evaluated using reliable and valid measures, a statement of noneffect (cables make no difference) is *at least *as valid as a statement of effect, and the onus is on the claimants of the latter to demonstrate that the statement of noneffect should be tossed out.

If cables can have just about any effect that one would like them to have, then there is not a falsifiable claim on this subject, because the goalposts can always shift, so to speak.


----------



## JEHL

This actually reminds me I saw Crinacle's video review of the IER-Z1R in which at the 6 minutes or so, he says that he only used the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label for testing purposes, but most of his daily listening with it he powers it from the Apple USB Type-C dongle.

I wonder if running a $2000 IEM out of a $10 dongle makes someone out there cringe...


----------



## Strifeff7

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> CCA C12. Great budget iem for metal and hard rock. excellent separation, fast bass, and clarity even with black and death metal.


seems nice,
maybe I could find a good deal for it,
thank you,


----------



## Vruksha

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello there,
> any recommendation iem for metal music,
> with this song I need a really impactful kick drum and a good separation,
> thank you,


NF Audio NM2+ is really good for metal, great seperation, fast bass, very good resolution. I am not a fan of Soilwork but death metal sounds really good on them even being a DD they surprise me with technicalities. If you are looking for something under $50 then TRN BA5 anyday is the budget best for metal


----------



## JEHL

I remember not caring about metal much until I tried some unknown titanium Koss with earclips that my sister had, next thing I know I was in a Metallica listening marathon. Sadly haven't seen them since 2006 so I only had vague memories of them. It's back looked like the KSC55 Porta but that one has some sort of headband so I'm not sure what the actual model is.

I wonder if I could revive that with the KSC75.


----------



## docentore

MrDelicious said:


> I don't doubt at all that people buying expensive cables believe they can hear differences between them. I don't care how people spend their money. But it does bother me that cables have been turned into such a mystical component in the audio chain. No one can explain how they can be attributed to "audible" changes, they just magically do. Usually it's even attributed to the conductive material as if copper and silver would have drastically different conductive capabilities when a few mW's are transferred over 1,2 meters. And there's really nothing that changing a cable can't do it seems: they amplify bass, smoothen treble, expand soundstage, enhance vocals... regardless of the transducer they're connected to. It's like homeopathy for your ears.
> 
> Edit: typos



Cables make a difference, its a fact. They work as filter with their impendance, capacitance etc. Same as elements in crossover. Question is if the changes are audible. Don't think so.
And please, stop with the arguments "obviously you haven't heard this 800$ cable"


----------



## docentore

JEHL said:


> This actually reminds me I saw Crinacle's video review of the IER-Z1R in which at the 6 minutes or so, he says that he only used the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label for testing purposes, but most of his daily listening with it he powers it from the Apple USB Type-C dongle.
> 
> I wonder if running a $2000 IEM out of a $10 dongle makes someone out there cringe...


Dude, check your facts first. See how Apple dongle measures, then come back to have discussion.


----------



## tgx78

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/

Good but not stellar.


----------



## Strifeff7

Vruksha said:


> NF Audio NM2+ is really good for metal, great seperation, fast bass, very good resolution. I am not a fan of Soilwork but death metal sounds really good on them even being a DD they surprise me with technicalities. If you are looking for something under $50 then TRN BA5 anyday is the budget best for metal


already have the BA5, and yes it's amazing for metal, it just lack the DD bass impact,
I will check the nm2+,
thank you,


----------



## pr0b3r

Strifeff7 said:


> "stabilized wood"
> so a wood with a job, a family with 2 kids and no mortgage,



Made a lot of sense to me having been in the vape hobby. Stabwood mods cost quite a lot usually, and those who were able to afford those were usually financially stable.


----------



## Vruksha

Strifeff7 said:


> already have the BA5, and yes it's amazing for metal, it just lack the DD bass impact,
> I will check the nm2+,
> thank you,


NM2+ bass is not in quantity it's more in quality and speed. With metal that's what you need to handle those blast beats


----------



## MrDelicious

docentore said:


> Cables make a difference, its a fact. They work as filter with their impendance, capacitance etc. Same as elements in crossover. Question is if the changes are audible. Don't think so.
> And please, stop with the arguments "obviously you haven't heard this 800$ cable"


This is true, there are several factors that can alter the flow of signal in a cable. That does not turn them into DSP's, obviously.


----------



## JEHL

tgx78 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/
> 
> Good but not stellar.


On the other hand the fact that the cheapest measured DAC that performs better than it goes for at least 4 times the price makes me ROFLcopter.


----------



## audio123

Regarding high end cables, they definitely make a big difference for me and this is why I bought the PW 1960 back then which cost 999 & 1999 USD respectively for 2W & 4W.


----------



## docentore

tgx78 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/
> 
> Good but not stellar.


Still sounds better than DFB/DFR to my ears. And costs less than 10% of the price.


----------



## dharmasteve

Would be great if long cable discussions for 'believers' were done on the cable threads in peace.  Seeing this discussion on the discovery thread is putting me off of this thread.


----------



## JEHL

docentore said:


> Dude, check your facts first. See how Apple dongle measures, then come back to have discussion.


What I meant to say is that seems like my idea of endgame (if such thing actually exist) of pairing something like the $700 Thieaudio Clairvoyance to the $10 Apple USB Type-C dongle and either keep stock cable or use the recently recieved $18 Tripowin Zonie on them would trigger some alarms despite said dongle would most likely drive them just fine at the volumes I listen to.


----------



## zenki

Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## docentore (Oct 6, 2020)

JEHL said:


> What I meant to say is that seems like my idea of endgame (if such thing actually exist) of pairing something like the $700 Thieaudio Clairvoyance to the $10 Apple USB Type-C dongle and either keep stock cable or use the recently recieved $18 Tripowin Zonie on them would trigger some alarms despite said dongle would most likely drive them just fine at the volumes I listen to.



But dude, he also uses ifi Black, always did. Cant say that this one lacks power.
Re: Tripowin cable - you are aware that there are people who don't believe in cables. Like saying 800$ cable will make something sound great - its just sales pitch. There are no proofs of cables making changes in FR.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@audio123 Impressions on the Shanling AE3?   

Is the shell vented since the bass BA seems to be?


----------



## AnakChan

All, this is a Discovery thread. Please stay on topic.


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of Thieaudio Clairvoyance. Any impressions yet?

Well I'll have to sort though all of it tomorrow but apparently there's https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-tribrids-clairvoyance-and-monarch.936212/

Also apparently there's the Legacy 5 at $250.

But I guess all are too recent arrivals yet?


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> @audio123 Impressions on the Shanling AE3?
> 
> Is the shell vented since the bass BA seems to be?


Haven't unbox yet. 😂


----------



## nraymond

Strifeff7 said:


> yes, there is no endgame,
> it's just a myth,
> just a long pause,
> I never met a single person with a endgame headphone/iem/speaker that stop improving their setup.
> ...



There seems to be some overlap with conspicuous consumption, which is a vice, not a virtue. To each their own, but at the end of the day, there is an underlying morality and our lives and choices do matter.


----------



## unifutomaki

nraymond said:


> There seems to be some overlap with conspicuous consumption, which is a vice, not a virtue. To each their own, but at the end of the day, there is an underlying morality and our lives and choices do matter.



My personal philosophy is to always optimise an otherwise limited resource (money) for maximum benefit (aural enjoyment), to be cognizant of when good enough is good enough, and that the gear ultimately serves the music. As a kid I had a ton of fun, even euphoria, listening to cassettes on a cheap micro-component system that my parents had installed in my bedroom. We shouldn't be mindless followers of what audio companies wish for us to believe.


----------



## Mehran

unifutomaki said:


> My personal philosophy is to always optimise an otherwise limited resource (money) for maximum benefit (aural enjoyment), to be cognizant of when good enough is good enough, and that the gear ultimately serves the music. As a kid I had a ton of fun, even euphoria, listening to cassettes on a cheap micro-component system that my parents had installed in my bedroom. We shouldn't be mindless followers of what audio companies wish for us to believe.


Totally what i was thinking the other day about enjoying music . The biggest variable in my eyes is the state of mind when it comes to that . Sometimes this borderline neurotic chase for the best synergy with the daps, cables , tips etc beats the whole purpose IMO .


----------



## ChrisOc

unifutomaki said:


> My personal philosophy is to always optimise an otherwise limited resource (money) for maximum benefit (aural enjoyment), to be cognizant of when good enough is good enough, and that the gear ultimately serves the music. As a kid I had a ton of fun, even euphoria, listening to cassettes on a cheap micro-component system that my parents had installed in my bedroom. We shouldn't be mindless followers of what audio companies wish for us to believe.



Well said!


----------



## agawa

unifutomaki said:


> My personal philosophy is to always optimise an otherwise limited resource (money) for maximum benefit (aural enjoyment), to be cognizant of when good enough is good enough, and that the gear ultimately serves the music. As a kid I had a ton of fun, even euphoria, listening to cassettes on a cheap micro-component system that my parents had installed in my bedroom. We shouldn't be mindless followers of what audio companies wish for us to believe.


Well said! This has been on my mind lately as I've realized that I actually tend to listen to my modded budget chi-fi iems much of the time. Perhaps the aspect of having spent time with each is a factor in the enjoyment. As someone wise once said: "perfection is the enemy of good enough". I pay more attention to what the listening experience feels like than the gear used to produce it. It becomes a kind of meditation.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Mehran said:


> Totally what i was thinking the other day about enjoying music . The biggest variable in my eyes is the state of mind when it comes to that . Sometimes this borderline neurotic chase for the best synergy with the daps, cables , tips etc beats the whole purpose IMO .



Agree 100%. But then there are the times when you get a wave of slow, muddy bass on a cheap set of cans after punching up Helloween and you feel so disappointed that you'd rather not listen to anything at all


----------



## Mehran

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Agree 100%. But then there are the times when you get a wave of slow, muddy bass on a cheap set of cans after punching up Helloween and you feel so disappointed that you'd rather not listen to anything at all


Obviously i'm not saying take something that you hate and is trash to you and try to enjoy it 😉.


----------



## reeltime

My latest dumb video. What the hell else am I gonna do? It's COVID.


----------



## tgx78

reeltime said:


> My latest dumb video. What the hell else am I gonna do? It's COVID.










Currently have them both in my rotation. Really amazing sound quality especially from the A7 for less than quarter of the MEST’s price.


----------



## ChrisOc

Fascinating. 

If I were a betting man, I would bet a fortune that BGGAR has been getting the topics for his videos from the Discovery thread, at least for a few episodes.

It may be entirely coincidental, but remarkably on topic with discussions here. I wonder, are we all swimming in the pond?

And today's topic is: cables!!!


----------



## ChrisOc

reeltime said:


> My latest dumb video. What the hell else am I gonna do? It's COVID.




Changing pads was excruciatingly painful, though. 😞 

How about a review of the TRI Starlights to make up for my pain. 

I promise they are good value at $650.


----------



## Dsnuts

ChrisOc said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I would bet a fortune that BGGAR has been getting the topics for his videos from the Discovery thread, at least for a few episodes.
> 
> ...




He seems to be banned for some reason but anyone can look at the thread. I know the boys from Drop does all the time plus many a manufacturers. What we chat about here is what is new so that doesnt surprise me at all.


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> He seems to be banned for some reason but anyone can look at the thread. I know the boys from Drop does all the time plus many a manufacturers. What we chat about here is what is new so that doesnt surprise me at all.



Absolutely see why anyone, especially manufacturers, would want to keep up with the discussions here.


----------



## Dsnuts

What I like about this thread is that we all here tell it like it is. That is the way it should be. I have no problems saying something sucks and if something is great. Thankfully there hasn't been too many just out right fails here. It shows just how much our hobby has grown. I remember early earphones which was the topics for this thread a good number of them were so so and a only a handful was worth anything. We now see a much larger variety of types of earphones in all price ranges and the market is still innovating and evolving. 

If the industry keeps on moving like it has been. I can see the inevitable a true giant killer sooner than later. If earphones like the Tri I3, H40, LZ A7 and the NM2+ are any indications. Our futures looks extremely bright. It is a good time to be in the hobby.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 6, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> What I like about this thread is that we all here tell it like it is. That is the way it should be. I have no problems saying something sucks and if something is great. Thankfully there hasn't been too many just out right fails here. It shows just how much our hobby has grown. I remember early earphones which was the topics for this thread a good number of them were so so and a only a handful was worth anything. We now see a much larger variety of types of earphones in all price ranges and the market is still innovating and evolving.
> 
> If the industry keeps on moving like it has been. I can see the inevitable a true giant killer sooner than later. If earphones like the Tri I3, H40, LZ A7 and the NM2+ are any indications. Our futures looks extremely bright. It is a good time to be in the hobby.



The fact remains that as a consequence, the lower priced IEMs are edging closer and closer to the higher priced IEMs.

No doubt a giant killer will emerge soon. What then happens to the giants? Clearly there are those IEMs which are absolutely worthy of recognition but fall by the wayside, given the number of IEMs and the speed of change.

That leads me to the TRI Starlights, which I just have to give praise. Seriously, they are just wonderful. I hope others will get to enjoy them as much as I have.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 6, 2020)

R.I.P. EDDIE VAN HALEN


----------



## SciOC

ChrisOc said:


> The fact remains that as a consequence, the lower priced IEMs are edging closer and closer to the higher priced IEMs.
> 
> No doubt a giant killer will emerge soon. What then happens to the giants? Clearly there are those IEMs which are absolutely worthy of recognition but fall by the wayside, given the number of IEMs and the speed of change.
> 
> That leads me to the TRI Starlights, which I just have to give praise. Seriously, they are just wonderful. I hope others will get to enjoy them as much as I have.


Regardless of how good a $30 IEM sounds, or a $200 IEM sounds, people will always find reasons to have TOTL, "gold plated" gear.  Whatever the reason, cognitive bias towards more expensive=better, bling factor, FU money, or whatever, it will continue on.  The idea of Diminishing returns generally will just get worse and worse.  It's clear to most of us with sufficient experience that most TOTL gear is really a luxury item, and not really objectively "better" gear....  


I'm just about to hit 40 years old and I can tell you that you can really get a fantastic audio experience for very cheap now compared to the 90s-2000s when I first entered the hobby.  And that goes for speakers, headphones, etc.


----------



## iFi audio

docentore said:


> But dude, he also uses ifi Black, always did. Cant say that this one lacks power.



That's something it surely doesn't lack


----------



## Krizit

Got the new Tiandirenhe IEM, they don't have a model number on the listing so not entirely sure what to call it. They call it "New 2020 HIFI Tuning mouth Earpiece".

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.44734c4dKruU00

Grabbed a few pics from with my phone.








The filter things they have are pretty standard, just filters out mids or highs. I'm finding it's best with the black one which doesn't have any filter in it.

There's a lot of driver flex, and the fit initially was atrocious as the filters make the end of the nozzle too large to fit comfortably. After playing around with some tips I'm finding spinfits are the best so far.

Great if you love bass. Mid's are forward, Sabaton vocals are fantastic with these. Highs are okay, no sibilance and certainly not fatiguing. Need more time and to do more tip rolling but I would say these are actually pretty good!


----------



## Slater

Krizit said:


> Got the new Tiandirenhe IEM, they don't have a model number on the listing so not entirely sure what to call it. They call it "New 2020 HIFI Tuning mouth Earpiece".
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.44734c4dKruU00
> 
> ...



I too determined that the black filter is the best by far. And since the black filter is the ‘open’ one with no actual mesh filter, you may as well get the version of the same earphone that doesn’t have the filter tuning feature.

In other words, they sell the exact same earphone; one with tuning filters and one without changeable filters. The latter is cheaper, so if I knew then what I know now, I would have just bought the cheaper one without filters.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Got a surprise on my doorstep this morning. Thanks to those that rec'd the NM2+. Really impressed with these right out of the box. Outstanding clarity and timbre, which I was worried would be too bright (not the case). I think it'll be interesting to put these up against my FDX1 (they strike me as being quite similar) and see which one "wins."


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ziggomatic said:


> Got a surprise on my doorstep this morning. Thanks to those that rec'd the NM2+. Really impressed with these right out of the box. Outstanding clarity and timbre, which I was worried would be too bright (not the case). I think it'll be interesting to put these up against my FDX1 (they strike me as being quite similar) and see which one "wins."



how's the stage and imaging?


----------



## Ziggomatic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> how's the stage and imaging?



Quite good - one of the first things I noticed. Stage is wide and deep (really nice depth); instruments jump out at you.

Surprised how musical this set is. Lots of sweetness in the mids. Given the reviews so far, I was worried the NM2+ was a bit of a clinical monitor, but it's not that at all.


----------



## Zambu

Krizit said:


> They call it "New 2020 HIFI Tuning mouth Earpiece".



That's a great name though


----------



## Strifeff7

ChrisOc said:


> Changing pads was excruciatingly painful, though. 😞
> 
> How about a review of the TRI Starlights to make up for my pain.
> 
> I promise they are good value at $650.


my wet dream:
Tri Starlight vs Penon Volt vs MEST 😀


----------



## JEHL

I wonder how difficult is to get the BC to work properly on universal MEST. I'd imagine they wouldn't bother with an universal if it were impossible.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Strifeff7 said:


> my wet dream:
> Tri Starlight vs Penon Volt vs MEST 😀



vs Mofasest Trio


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

https://penonaudio.com/fidue-artemis.html

pricing keeps going up and up and up.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

whatever happened to Vsonic? they were hot and heavy for awhile, then fade away.


----------



## MrDelicious

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> whatever happened to Vsonic? they were hot and heavy for awhile, then fade away.


They released the Iceberg series (VS3, VS7, VS9) to little fanfare last year I think, that's about it.


----------



## docentore

Strifeff7 said:


> my wet dream:
> Tri Starlight vs Penon Volt vs MEST 😀


Throw in the Shuoer EJ07 and we have set


----------



## Krizit

Slater said:


> I too determined that the black filter is the best by far. And since the black filter is the ‘open’ one with no actual mesh filter, you may as well get the version of the same earphone that doesn’t have the filter tuning feature.
> 
> In other words, they sell the exact same earphone; one with tuning filters and one without changeable filters. The latter is cheaper, so if I knew then what I know now, I would have just bought the cheaper one without filters.



Agreed, if I was to purchase it again I would get the normal one.

I think some people might like the blue filter though as some might not like the forward mids. I had to swap between blue and black a few times before settling on black.

But man I am finding the nozzle size hard to fit without it hurting after awhile. They look cool though.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 7, 2020)

Tri Through cable
















(Kbear Limpid = top, Tri Through = bottom)




(Faaeal litz copper = top, Tri Through = bottom)


Measurement = 0.15 ohms!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The connector on the 4.4mm jack has some weight to it so it feels very high quality. Ear hooks are transparent so with the silver color on the cable itself, it is very hard to see the ear hooks and they arent as strong as on the Faaeal cable. Chin-slider that works.

This is epic. Awesome cable. For those of you that wanted a silver colored Faaeal cable this is it and this is actually a bit better since the connectors/divider are higher quality and also has a working chin-slider.
Although best cable in terms of value is still the Faaeal cable due to it being quite a bit cheaper (around 10 usd djfference).


----------



## RikudouGoku

I am so damn happy this was a great cable. I ordered 3 of them when they first popped up so I had no idea if they were good or not. 
Decided to gamble on it since they looked so similar to the Faaeal cable and I hoped this was a recolor of it since I prefer silver over copper color (Visually speaking). 
Which it seems to be. 

And forgot to mention, but this must be the first cable I bougth that actually includes a carry case and it is also very big. 

Probably going to buy more on 11/11.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> I am so damn happy this was a great cable. I ordered 3 of them when they first popped up so I had no idea if they were good or not.
> Decided to gamble on it since they looked so similar to the Faaeal cable and I hoped this was a recolor of it since I prefer silver over copper color (Visually speaking).
> Which it seems to be.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I added a few of the Tri Through cables to my cart, for Singles Day.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I added a few of the Tri Through cables to my cart, for Singles Day.


np, hope they wont be sold out lol.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> https://penonaudio.com/fidue-artemis.html
> 
> pricing keeps going up and up and up.


Was planning to get the Artemis to replace my Sirius but after trying it last year, I decided to pass on it. At that price, Solaris 2020 is a better option.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure silver or silver plated? Looks great!


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Pure silver or silver plated? Looks great!





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html

Looks like a recolored faaeal cable to me lol. And my measurements between them are near identical as well (they also feel identical to touch).


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
> 
> Looks like a recolored faaeal cable to me lol. And my measurements between them are near identical as well (they also feel identical to touch).



I already have faaeal actually, so are they redundant?


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> I already have faaeal actually, so are they redundant?


Probably, unless you got sick of seeing the copper color on all your iems lol.   

But value wise nothing beats the faaeal cable. Although I have to use an O-ring to prevent the chin-slider from moving all the time on it.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking cable! My first in-ear monitor with a detachable cable was the FAAEAL Hibiscus, which came with the copper cable (part of the reason why I purchased it). The Tri Through looks nice, will definitely consider picking one up on 11.11.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 7, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html


RikudouGoku said:


> Tri Through cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RikudouGoku said:


> I am so damn happy this was a great cable. I ordered 3 of them when they first popped up so I had no idea if they were good or not.
> Decided to gamble on it since they looked so similar to the Faaeal cable and I hoped this was a recolor of it since I prefer silver over copper color (Visually speaking).
> Which it seems to be.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's made by KBEAR?  The Tri-Through cable is only sold out of 2 stores, one of them being KBEAR:

$24.99 - TRI Through 4 Core High purity 5N Single Crystal Copper winding cable 2pin/MMCX/QDC/TFZ with 2.5/3.5/4.4 Connector KS2
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html

My last order from KBEAR is almost here:

$19.53 - KBEAR limpid 4 Core 4N 99.99% Purity silver earphone cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ For ZSX BLON BL-03
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html

Lucked into a sale on KBEAR when I got the limpid 4 core 99.99% Purity silver cable for $17.82, but it's still only $19.53, usually as I recall it was in the same $25 range as the Tri-Throughs are now - hopefully they will also drop in price quickly


----------



## iFi audio

Zambu said:


> That's a great name though



Was just about to write the same thing 

That price though, did I just see ~$50 ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

hmscott said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's made by KBEAR?  The Tri-Through cable is only sold out of 2 stores, one of them being KBEAR:
> ...


Tri is the sister company of KBEAR so you arent technically wrong.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 7, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Was just about to write the same thing
> 
> That price though, did I just see ~$50 ?


Less, $23.88 for just the pair of earphone, $31.88 with wire + accessories, $46.99 for accessories with added BT cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.htm

I like how they broke out the earphones without cable, and offered multiple choices for the accessories / BT cable.

There's several listings in related stores:
https://www.aliexpress.com/af/-HIFI...hones&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20201007115617

I like to try to track down the source of the new items, sometimes it's not so easy with Chinese makes.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
> 
> Looks like a recolored faaeal cable to me lol. And my measurements between them are near identical as well (they also feel identical to touch).


FAAEL cable is supposedly just copper, not Silver plated....  The through appears to be silver plated but KB is sometimes not 100% English correct.  Also, lots of clones of the faael  cable for about 50% more with better connectors....  I own several.  That cable had been around a while.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> FAAEL cable is supposedly just copper, not Silver plated....  The through appears to be silver plated but KB is sometimes not 100% English correct.  Also, lots of clones of the faael  cable for about 50% more with better connectors....  I own several.  That cable had been around a while.


yeah the faaeal cable isnt that new but I havent seen any cables that are as close in price to it and measure as well as it does.

No idea if the through cable is related to the faaeal cable in some way, but both my measurements and close up macro pictures on them are extremely similar if not identical.


----------



## Dsnuts

Its probably silver coated in that same copper material. If you connect that cable vs the Faaeal and it sounds a touch more brighter/ more detailed than that is what it usually is.

Though with some cheaper aliexpress cables you gotta wonder if it is real silver or just paint. Lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Its probably silver coated in that same copper material. If you connect that cable vs the Faaeal and it sounds a touch more brighter/ more detailed than that is what it usually is.
> 
> Though with some cheaper aliexpress cables you gotta wonder if it is real silver or just paint. Lol.


Since Kbear/Tri does have real silver in their limpid cable (just like the NiceHCK Litzps), I would assume that it is real in this cable too.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> ...
> Though with some cheaper aliexpress cables you gotta wonder if it is real silver or just paint. Lol.


A very good point, tin plating is quite common.
Then many are still able to hear the difference with this few microns of differently coloured platings/enamel/paint - amazing abilities to claim


----------



## iFi audio

PhonoPhi said:


> A very good point, tin plating is quite common.



Tin-coated copper is actually decades old. It was popular during the Western Electric era and still has its fans


----------



## Dsnuts

I do believe it is a silver coating. Considering you can buy a pure silver cable from KBEAR for $20. I would imagine the cost difference from the Faaeal copper and this new one is to offset the silver being used to coat the cable. 

@RikudouGoku  You notice a tonal difference from the Faaeal and the new cable on something like the A7?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I do believe it is a silver coating. Considering you can buy a pure silver cable from KBEAR for $20. I would imagine the cost difference from the Faaeal copper and this new one is to offset the silver being used to coat the cable.
> 
> @RikudouGoku  You notice a tonal difference from the Faaeal and the new cable on something like the A7?


Sadly the version I got is 2pin lol. Kinda forgot most of my top iems are mmcx   

Gives me another reason to get more of them in mmcx next time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ok, I tested both the faaeal and the Through cable using the Tanchjim Oxygen. 

There is a little bass quantity increase on the Faaeal but a bit tighter on the Through. While details was a bit better overall on the Through cable (a bit brighter tonality too).

Fortunately since these 2 cables are measuring almost identical to each other there is no need to volume match during comparisons.

But honestly I am in the placebo camp when it comes to cables. And both of these cables are excellent for me due to their measurements, look, build quality and price.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> Ok, I tested both the faaeal and the Through cable using the Tanchjim Oxygen.
> 
> There is a little bass quantity increase on the Faaeal but a bit tighter on the Through. While details was a bit better overall on the Through cable (a bit brighter tonality too).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comparison! As I'm new to the hobby, I don't have a hat in the ring regarding cables yet, but I might have to try it out..


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> Thanks for the comparison! As I'm new to the hobby, I don't have a hat in the ring regarding cables yet, but I might have to try it out..


I say if you like the looks of the Tri Through cable go for it. Otherwise the Faaeal is going to be the better value.


----------



## reeltime

ChrisOc said:


> Changing pads was excruciatingly painful, though. 😞
> 
> How about a review of the TRI Starlights to make up for my pain.
> 
> I promise they are good value at $650.



Where is that price at? I only see them for $799 ish


----------



## JEHL (Oct 8, 2020)

So I dunno what they use for measurement but if they sound anything like they graph on their spec sheets this probably means the Starsea may be the single most neutral KBEAR production yet, resembling something like bass boosted neutral to a very subtle V shape.

Edit: Seeing that apparently some people actually own it now, can I get some impressions from owners?


----------



## FSTOP

Anyone know of a good (inexpensive) cable that has a right-angle plug for a 4.4mm balanced to 2-pin?


----------



## DBaldock9

FSTOP said:


> Anyone know of a good (inexpensive) cable that has a right-angle plug for a 4.4mm balanced to 2-pin?



Doing a search on AliExpress, it looks like you can buy a right-angle 4.4mm TRRRS Plug, to install on your own cable --- but the pre-terminated cables with a right-angle 4.4mm TRRRS Plug, are pretty much all headphone cables, with 3.5mm TRS (or other large style) plugs on the other end.


----------



## FSTOP

DBaldock9 said:


> Doing a search on AliExpress, it looks like you can buy a right-angle 4.4mm TRRRS Plug, to install on your own cable --- but the pre-terminated cables with a right-angle 4.4mm TRRRS Plug, are pretty much all headphone cables, with 3.5mm TRS (or other large style) plugs on the other end.


Thanks, I've not been able to find one. Do have the FiiO 4.4Bal for mmcx, but can't find any for a 2pin iem.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 8, 2020)

reeltime said:


> Where is that price at? I only see them for $799 ish



On AE. You have to contact the seller and ask for the discount. Once a price is agreed, you then buy and *immediately* cancel your order. The seller will then apply a discount to the order, then you can finalise your purchase. Remember to negotiate the deal you find acceptable first. The offer I had (of $650) was made by banned name ....ending in "easy".

[Edit] These the exact instructions from the seller, copied and pasted here:

"*Click "BUY NOW", switch to "Other Payments" and then "PLACE ORDER" button (don't pay yet, just cancel the payment when asked to pay). and leave us message, we will adjust the price for you,thanks.*"


----------



## Dcell7

ChrisOc said:


> On AE. You have to contact the seller and ask for the discount. Once a price is agreed, you then buy and *immediately* cancel your order. The seller will then apply a discount to the order, then you can finalise your purchase. Remember to negotiate the deal you find acceptable first. The offer I had (of $650) was made by banned name ....ending in "easy".



Shouldn't it be cancel the *payment *? Just don't pay and let the seller adjust the price, wait for his/her message that it is adjusted and then pay. 

Cancelling the order is like it says cancelling the order so the order gets removed. If you cancel the payment the order stays and you can choose to use another payment method or let the seller adjust the price etc.


----------



## zenki

You mean you've to pay in full first then cancel the order?


----------



## Dcell7

zenki said:


> You mean you've to pay in full first then cancel the order?


What i have always done when asking for discount is contact seller first, agree on price. Place the order, *don't pay yet/cancel payment* and message seller with order number.

Seller will adjust price to the agreed price. When adjusted go to your order and pay for the order. Do not immediately pay for the order when you have placed the order. Once paid the price cannot be changed.


----------



## ChrisOc

Dcell7 said:


> What i have always done when asking for discount is contact seller first, agree on price. Place the order, *don't pay yet/cancel payment* and message seller with order number.
> 
> Seller will adjust price to the agreed price. When adjusted go to your order and pay for the order. Do not immediately pay for the order when you have placed the order. Once paid the price cannot be changed.



These were the instructions from the seller:

"*Click "BUY NOW", switch to "Other Payments" and then "PLACE ORDER" button (don't pay yet, just cancel the payment when asked to pay). and leave us message, we will adjust the price for you,thanks.*"

I hope it works for all. Just remember to agree a price first. Not all sellers give a discount and most don't even respond to messages.


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> These were the instructions from the seller:
> 
> "*Click "BUY NOW", switch to "Other Payments" and then "PLACE ORDER" button (don't pay yet, just cancel the payment when asked to pay). and leave us message, we will adjust the price for you,thanks.*"
> 
> I hope it works for all. Just remember to agree a price first. Not all sellers give a discount and most don't even respond to messages.



I have been played out once by an Aliexpress seller with this place order and cancel thingy. Granted, it wasn't an audio gear (was some electronics IIRC), once I made the order, they refused to change the price for me. I opened a dispute with Aliexpress and screenshot all the messages of the seller promising to adjust the price prior. Aliexpress sided with me in the end and refunded me, but it took a few weeks. So far I've done this adjustment thing for the bigger audio stores on Aliexpress, and they have always kept their word, but just be wary of doing it with some newer sellers.

Also I realize lately that there's no option on the app or PC to go to other payments. They force only a credit card option. Strange, I had other payment options a month or so.


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> Also I realize lately that there's no option on the app or PC to go to other payments. They force only a credit card option. Strange, I had other payment options a month or so.



I've also noticed this lately, no matter what I do I'm not able to place the order without making the payment at the same time. This applies for bot computer and app....


----------



## hmscott (Oct 8, 2020)

hmscott said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001514590570.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's made by KBEAR?  The Tri-Through cable is only sold out of 2 stores, one of them being KBEAR:
> ...


The KBEAR limpid 4 core 4N 99.99% Purity silver 2-pin 4.4mm cable arrived today, I pulled it from the mailbox a couple of hours ago...

The Blon BL-03's haven't ever sounded so detailed.  There is a tactile feel for percussion instruments, a definition and well defined edge of precision is on all the sounds.  The feel of room presence is brought up to a level I hadn't thought possible with the Blon-03 - it's really awesome.

The bass is also awesome, well defined - and I'll have to swap cables back to the ONC copper KBEAR 16 core to confirm, but I think it was "boomy" in comparison.

The detail is really what stands out, lots of information, maybe not so much more sound stage as more presence in the surrounding sound - there is more there side to side and merging with the center image - it's more connected.

It's only been a couple of hours, but I'm very happy I tried it out.  I thought the pure silver might be too one-sided - treble - but no it's added definition across the range.

The only gripe - strange as it might sound - the wires in the weave are so thin that the chin slider ring can't get a grip on the cable and slides too freely, perhaps a ring of foam inserted in the metal ring might help? - if KBEAR is listening


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> The KBEAR limpid 4 core 4N 99.99% Purity silver 2-pin 4.4mm cable arrived today, I pulled it from the mailbox a couple of hours ago...
> 
> The Blon BL-03's haven't ever sounded so detailed.  There is a tactile feel for percussion instruments, a definition or edge on all the sounds.  The feel of room presence is brought up to a level I hadn't thought possible with the Blon-03 - it's really awesome.
> 
> ...


I use the NiceHCK silver Litz 4.4mm balanced and agree with you. Definitely ameliorates the bass bloat.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 8, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I use the NiceHCK silver Litz 4.4mm balanced and agree with you. Definitely ameliorates the bass bloat.


The well defined non-boomy bass is already reduced listening fatigue - even though that doesn't stop me from listening normally the lack of it makes me feel more relaxed.

How about the increase in sound stage detail connecting left center right?  That's what immediately stood out for me - the wall of sound effect without gaps.

I'm driving the Blon-03's and KBEAR limpid 4 core 4N 99.99% Purity silver 2-pin 4.4mm cable with the A90 on L-Gain + -12dB Pre Mode and D90 MQA + Tidal MQA Masters.

I'll have to A/B with the 16 core KBEAR cables for a number of things, including sensitivity - it's not a big difference, but I think it's taking a bit more to drive the BL-03's with this cable, I normally have the A90 in PRE mode set to -15dB, but for the same spot on the volume dial I needed to reduce the attenuation to -12dB.

I'll listen with the M15 later.  And, it looks like I'll need to order some more of these with 2.5mm in 2-pin, MMCX, QDC for use with the BTR5/BTR3k for mobile use.  I'm glad I got the 4.4mm to start for comparisons, and now I can fill out the rest of the sizes.

I should probably order the NiceHCK silver Litz cable too...

Funny, but I'm even enjoying listening to my GPU crank through Einstein BOINC tasks - the noise coming from the GPU is more clearly defined than before - it's not wholly unpleasant - an exotic excited birdy chirpy sound. 

*Diana Krall's new album...*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...w-rules-please-read-them.253245/post-15907453


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> I've also noticed this lately, no matter what I do I'm not able to place the order without making the payment at the same time. This applies for bot computer and app....



I found a way to bypass this just a few days ago. Not sure if it may work for you. That is to give wrong credit card info and it bounces during payment. Thereafter, it will register as not paid yet, and seller can readjust price as promised.


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> I found a way to bypass this just a few days ago. Not sure if it may work for you. That is to give wrong credit card info and it bounces during payment. Thereafter, it will register as not paid yet, and seller can readjust price as promised.



Thanks a bunch, I'll try it next time


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 9, 2020)

hmscott said:


> The well defined non-boomy bass is already reduced listening fatigue - even though that doesn't stop me from listening normally the lack of it makes me feel more relaxed.
> 
> How about the increase in sound stage detail connecting left center right?  That's what immediately stood out for me - the wall of sound effect without gaps.
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for classy female jazz singers. A friend of mine released some albums here in the UK......wow. Even Chet Baker. Music is infinite.


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> The well defined non-boomy bass is already reduced listening fatigue - even though that doesn't stop me from listening normally the lack of it makes me feel more relaxed.
> 
> How about the increase in sound stage detail connecting left center right?  That's what immediately stood out for me - the wall of sound effect without gaps.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the details are more apparent because the silver cables subdue the bass or actually directly enhance the treble details. What are  Einstein BOINC tasks?


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> I want a ultraportable player myself. Q1 is a bit heavy and didn't like the report of the buttons too easily pressed and the touch screen being erratic. I am looking forward to the Hiby R2 after M0, FiiO M5, Q1, AP80 not quite swaying me enough to open the wallet for any of them. Anybody else interested in the baby Hiby??


Definitely interested in the R2


----------



## BubisUK (Oct 8, 2020)

I wonder what is that thing it is connected to 😃


----------



## KnightCaeli

BubisUK said:


> I wonder what is that thing it is connected to 😃



It's the HiBy FD1 a USB amp: https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-fd1?_pos=1&_sid=874fd9f3f&_ss=r
When the R2 is available, it seems you can get them bundled together if you want : https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r2?_pos=2&_sid=874fd9f3f&_ss=r (drop down menu)


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> It's the HiBy FD1 a USB amp: https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-fd1?_pos=1&_sid=874fd9f3f&_ss=r
> When the R2 is available, it seems you can get them bundled together if you want : https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r2?_pos=2&_sid=874fd9f3f&_ss=r (drop down menu)


That must be one of the smallest portable dac/amps I have ever seen. No info on output impedance or output power though.
But is probably more powerful than the R2 which has 70mw (at 32 ohms probably).


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/Technology-Premium-2020-Earphones-Detachable/dp/B07XQC48HZ

No idea how good it is, but it is a discount of about 90 usd.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/Technology-Premium-2020-Earphones-Detachable/dp/B07XQC48HZ
> 
> No idea how good it is, but it is a discount of about 90 usd.


 “Prime exclusive deal”, I wonder how much Prime costs in Japan.


----------



## jant71

lgcubana said:


> “Prime exclusive deal”, I wonder how much Prime costs in Japan.



Prime is global. I am a U.S. prime member and that is my price. Just not sure if I would still not get the Blue Moon which is on deal for 12,400.



Have to read the reviews and such.


----------



## paulwasabii

hmscott said:


> The KBEAR limpid 4 core 4N 99.99% Purity silver 2-pin 4.4mm cable arrived today, I pulled it from the mailbox a couple of hours ago...
> 
> The Blon BL-03's haven't ever sounded so detailed.  There is a tactile feel for percussion instruments, a definition and well defined edge of precision is on all the sounds.  The feel of room presence is brought up to a level I hadn't thought possible with the Blon-03 - it's really awesome.
> 
> ...



I avoided silver cables for the same reason and then I read about using silver on the BL-05S and had the Limpid on order so it worked out great.  Ended up moving it to my ZAX though


----------



## KnightCaeli

jant71 said:


> Prime is global. I am a U.S. prime member and that is my price. Just not sure if I would still not get the Blue Moon which is on deal for 12,400.
> 
> Have to read the reviews and such.



Dang, really? Does your Amazon US account work on Amazon JP? I created an Amazon JP account back in 2013; I believe back then I had to create a separate account to order from JP. Now I cannot use my Prime CA account to login to JP. I wonder if changing my email may work?


----------



## jant71

KnightCaeli said:


> Dang, really? Does your Amazon US account work on Amazon JP? I created an Amazon JP account back in 2013; I believe back then I had to create a separate account to order from JP. Now I cannot use my Prime CA account to login to JP. I wonder if changing my email may work?



Yeah, it is a more global thing now it seems. It is still a Amazon.jp account but you get Global priority shipping, English pages, and emails and purchasing the same way Amazon is done. You get points as well it seems as I have 150 yen to use. You do need to enter your credit card of choice again as IIRC payment option do not transfer. The Prime deals and stuff show up but it is not Prime really. Last time it was Jpride buy two items and get $1,800 yen off each so that earphone would be 15,000 so 200 yen cheaper than the current deal price. The Global Priority delivery is not free prime but it is usually around $13 for DHL 3-4 day so it is not free but a good deal. Can't expect free expedited shipping from Japan. Much better than using a shipping service but you don't get access to everything on the Japan site. Some things will say not available for delivery to your location. Like big brand stuff where it it pretty much telling you to buy it on your local Amazon. Otherwise it is the same Amazon experience as US as far as browsing adding to cart and checking out.


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> Yeah, it is a more global thing now it seems. It is still a Amazon.jp account but you get Global priority shipping, English pages, and emails and purchasing the same way Amazon is done. You get points as well it seems as I have 150 yen to use. You do need to enter your credit card of choice again as IIRC payment option do not transfer. The Prime deals and stuff show up but it is not Prime really. Last time it was Jpride buy two items and get $1,800 yen off each so that earphone would be 15,000 so 200 yen cheaper than the current deal price. The Global Priority delivery is not free prime but it is usually around $13 for DHL 3-4 day so it is not free but a good deal. Can't expect free expedited shipping from Japan. Much better than using a shipping service but you don't get access to everything on the Japan site. Some things will say not available for delivery to your location. Like big brand stuff where it it pretty much telling you to buy it on your local Amazon. Otherwise it is the same Amazon experience as US as far as browsing adding to cart and checking out.


How do you link the two accounts (U.S. & Japan), to use your existing Prime status ?

you can PM me, as I don’t want to detract the thread


----------



## dabaiyan

lgcubana said:


> How do you link the two accounts (U.S. & Japan), to use your existing Prime status ?
> 
> you can PM me, as I don’t want to detract the thread


I use Amazon.jp a lot too, but I don't think you get prime status with just a registered account, you have to pay for it seperately. Basic registered users from other countries get Amazon.jp's global shipping program which is pretty awesome, it is extremely fast and relatively cheap. You don't actually get prime status in Japan like being able to watch free Japanese TV series or read Japanese ebooks, cheap shipping is the only thing you get.


----------



## audio123

The Custom Art FIBAE 4 is just stunning.


----------



## Dcell7

dabaiyan said:


> I use Amazon.jp a lot too, but I don't think you get prime status with just a registered account, you have to pay for it seperately. Basic registered users from other countries get Amazon.jp's global shipping program which is pretty awesome, it is extremely fast and relatively cheap. You don't actually get prime status in Japan like being able to watch free Japanese TV series or read Japanese ebooks, cheap shipping is the only thing you get.



I think you are correct. In Europe there is a separation in Prime. Prime on the German Amazon does not work on for example UK Amazon. My Amazon account can be used on almost all of the Amazon websites except for the JP one. For that one i had to register a new account.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 10, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I'm a sucker for classy female jazz singers. A friend of mine released some albums here in he UK......wow. Even Chet Baker. Music is infinite.


Chet (Keepnews Collection) by Chet Baker — 10 Tracks — 51:08 Released 03/01/1959
https://tidal.com/browse/album/54180476
https://tidal.com/browse/track/54180480

Chet [Keepnews Collection] by Chet Baker on Amazon Music
https://music.amazon.com/albums/B000UBK0D6?ref=dm_sh_b786-1706-129c-60a4-8574c
https://music.amazon.com/albums/B000UBK0D6?trackAsin=B000UBQQXO&ref=dm_sh_3e7f-9401-0a2e-82ba-13ba7

The Legendary Riverside Albums by Chet Baker — 39 Tracks — 3:17:16 MASTER Released 11/15/2019
https://tidal.com/browse/album/122630735
https://tidal.com/browse/track/122630774

The Legendary Riverside Albums by Chet Baker on Amazon Music
https://music.amazon.com/albums/B07Y3VVYNH?ref=dm_sh_b005-1e51-bc12-50fc-0523f
https://music.amazon.com/albums/B07Y3VVYNH?trackAsin=B07Y4BPP67&ref=dm_sh_dfb4-29df-d4c9-a70a-a67d5

And, I've had a bounty of IEM's and a headphone arrive today:

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Chrome Special Edition 600 ohm, really nice bass and smooth treble - used, so it's burned in.  The owner either restored it or took amazing care of it, it's pristine - it looks like new, new pads, new original headband style... perhaps put in a box and never or rarely used, the box is like new.

IEM's courtesy of Hifigo "Review Tour", a first for me:
BQEYZ Spring 2 Green 4.4mm = Beautiful Green
KZ ZAX Silver - sharp looking with those grills
Mia Cat Ear 8mm - new bullet style for me
Nice HCK NX7 MK3 - I've got the original NX7 and DB3...

And, maybe one more, an unusual Kennerton Stor - FA011 in Vali wood. with Litz internal and external wires.

A nice weekend ahead...


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> Chet (Keepnews Collection) by Chet Baker — 10 Tracks — 51:08 Released 03/01/1959
> https://tidal.com/browse/album/54180476
> https://tidal.com/browse/track/54180480
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I did have Tidal once upon a time, but now I'm on Amazon HD. Just better value if we have Amazon Prime.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 9, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Thank you for that. I did have Tidal once upon a time, but now I'm on Amazon HD. Just better value if we have Amazon Prime.


Yup, Amazon Music is part of the Amazon Prime package - many don't realize it's available - there are a ton of Prime benefits I'm still learning about myself - and I pay a small upgrade fee for Amazon Music HD yearly, it's definitely worth it.  Except for Tidal Masters the regular Hifi vs Amazon sounds about the same. 

Did you see that Bestbuy has an Annual deal on Tidal for $99-$109 depending on whether there's a sale or not?  It's been lower I've heard.  I got it at $99, it's at $119/yr right now, still a savings over the normal Tidal monthly $199.99 x 12 @ $239.88:
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tidal-...9-99-per-year-digital/6407163.p?skuId=6407163
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bestbuy-and-tidal-deal.938905/post-15785806

It looks like Bestbuy / Tidal now limit the Bestbuy annual Tidal subscription to "new" Tidal subscriptions - renewable yearly at the same rate.  Glad I jumped in when I could link my original Tidal account.  Still, might be worth checking out.

I try to post Tidal, Amazon HD, Youtube Music, Youtube for each share of music / video if possible.


----------



## peter123

Has anyone had a chance to listen to the Tri Starsea yet?


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Has anyone had a chance to listen to the Tri Starsea yet?


@baskingshark has: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ight-new-starsea.921113/page-57#post-15898999


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> Yup, it's part of the package, I pay a small upgrade fee for Amazon Music HD yearly, it's definitely worth it.
> 
> Did you see that Bestbuy has an Annual deal on Tidal for $99-$109 depending on whether there's a sale or not?  It's been lower I've heard.  I got it at $99, it's at $119/yr right now, still a savings over the normal Tidal monthly $199.99 x 12 @ $239.88:
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tidal-...9-99-per-year-digital/6407163.p?skuId=6407163
> ...


Everything is either dearer or not available in the UK. We are Amazon's toys. And Tidal  just don't do these deals in the UK.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 9, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Everything is either dearer or not available in the UK. We are Amazon's toys. And Tidal  just don't do these deals in the UK.


You might try talking with BestBuy Chat listed on that Tidal subscription Product page, someone asked me if Bestbuy's deal was available outside the US and Bestbuy said yes in a Chat I had with them:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bestbuy-and-tidal-deal.938905/post-15787189

And, you already used Tidal, they are in a bunch of countries now...
https://support.tidal.com/hc/en-us/articles/202052531-Where-Can-Vouchers-from-a-Partner-be-Redeemed-

It might be worth a shot


----------



## reeltime

Another lame-ass video:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

reeltime said:


> Another lame-ass video:




no thanks on all of them.


----------



## FSTOP

Blon T3? 
Cheap, not removable cable, New 11mm dynamic driver or similar to old blon3? Anyone seen/heard it yet?


----------



## audio123 (Oct 10, 2020)

Craft Ears is a Polish brand established in 2019 and they have come up with 3  IEMs to date - CE2, CE4 & CE6 with the number indicating the number  of BA drivers in the model. I have the CE6 in Gold Galaxy design. It is the current flagship in the Craft Ears' lineup. Despite being relatively new to the industry, I feel they have achieved a lot in both sonic and visual aspects. The CE6 has a super engaging sound with agile bass, forward upper midrange and extended treble. There is a spacious presentation which gives an open feeling. Very immersive listening experience. The CE6 is undoubtedly a winner in my book and it is an IEM to take note of. Bravo to Craft Ears for producing such a brilliant flagship IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.hidizs.net/products/hidizs-s9-balanced-single-ended-mini-hifi-dac-amp

This is the best dac/amp in the world! Why? Because it has RGB lights!! (/s)


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.hidizs.net/products/hidizs-s9-balanced-single-ended-mini-hifi-dac-amp
> 
> This is the best dac/amp in the world! Why? Because it has RGB lights!! (/s)



Yeeeeah meanwhile Tempotec will have their version for half price


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Yeeeeah meanwhile Tempotec will have their version for half price


yup, but the price for the S9 is not stated.






Or maybe its free and thats why it is sold out.


----------



## TheVortex (Oct 10, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> Yeeeeah meanwhile Tempotec will have their version for half price



Tempotec have their own model "BHD" which is only 2.5 and has 2 x CS43131 instead of the AK4493. This doesn't seem to be like the S8 / Sonata HD Pro which are clones of one and another.


----------



## unifutomaki

TheVortex said:


> Tempotec have their own model "BHD" which is only 2.5 and has a 2 x CS43131 instead of the AK4493. This doesn't seem to be like the S8 / Sonata HD Pro which are clones of one and another.



I'm hoping that Tempotec will also have an S9 clone. The BHD being balanced only (essentially the Sonata HD Pro doubled up) doesn't seem overly useful to most.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Tempotec have their own model "BHD" which is only 2.5 and has a 2 x CS43131 instead of the AK4493. This doesn't seem to be like the S8 / Sonata HD Pro which are clones of one and another.


Probably take a while before it is released though? Or was the sonata HD pro and the S8 released at the same time?


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Probably take a while before it is released though? Or was the sonata HD pro and the S8 released at the same time?



Probably yeah and I have no idea if they released them at the same time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a little fun comparison of my exotic iems in how unique/natural the timbre is.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a little fun comparison of my exotic iems in how unique/natural the timbre is.



So is the A7 your favorite iem?


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a little fun comparison of my exotic iems in how unique/natural the timbre is.


Do you prefer the unique sound of the A6 or Natural sound of the A7; or is it dependent on mood, type of music or even particular tracks?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So is the A7 your favorite iem?


If I could only pick one, yes. But I sure love the a6 and the fiio fh3 too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Do you prefer the unique sound of the A6 or Natural sound of the A7; or is it dependent on mood, type of music or even particular tracks?


When I wanna get an exotic iem, I usually want to get a unique sound too. But the a7 is kinda the exception to that, since it is very good. 

But yes, mood or specific music genres can influence which one I wanna listen to at that moment.


----------



## feverfive

LZ A7 is something I'll be looking out for as end of year sales hit (maybe they'll be discounted a bit?).  This is sacrilege 'round these parts, but all the adjustability makes me wonder if it's a bit too "fussy."  I also wonder about durability with all the screwing-on, screwing off and flipping of those tiny switches; whether build quality will ever come into play long term.  I am open to changing my impulse in both regards, however.  Time will tell.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> When I wanna get an exotic iem, I usually want to get a unique sound too. But the a7 is kinda the exception to that, since it is very good.
> 
> But yes, mood or specific music genres can influence which one I wanna listen to at that moment.



Like you, the mood and track have an influence on which one I go for. A unique or less natural but harmonic IEM can make some tracks irresistible but I generally tend to lean towards the natural sound for jazz and classical....in fact most genres, and for me, the timbral accuracy of the TRI Starlights wins. Absolutely brilliant! Although I have to say I have yet to hear the A7.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Like you, the mood and track have an influence on which one I go for. A unique or less natural but harmonic IEM can make some tracks irresistible but I generally tend to lean towards the natural sound for jazz and classical....in fact most genres, and for me, the timbral accuracy of the TRI Starlights wins. Absolutely brilliant! Although I have to say I have yet to hear the A7.


Yeah, more acoustic songs are going to make me pick the more natural iem more often than the unique ones. But sometimes I am in the mood for some extra spice.


----------



## RikudouGoku

feverfive said:


> LZ A7 is something I'll be looking out for as end of year sales hit (maybe they'll be discounted a bit?).  This is sacrilege 'round these parts, but all the adjustability makes me wonder if it's a bit too "fussy."  I also wonder about durability with all the screwing-on, screwing off and flipping of those tiny switches; whether build quality will ever come into play long term.  I am open to changing my impulse in both regards, however.  Time will tell.


Can't comment on that since I never changed the filters on my a6 even after almost a year of having it. 

Doubt I will do it with the a7, since both my favorite configs are on the same filter. (just need to switch the switch)


----------



## ChrisOc

feverfive said:


> LZ A7 is something I'll be looking out for as end of year sales hit (maybe they'll be discounted a bit?).  This is sacrilege 'round these parts, but all the adjustability makes me wonder if it's a bit too "fussy."  I also wonder about durability with all the screwing-on, screwing off and flipping of those tiny switches; whether build quality will ever come into play long term.  I am open to changing my impulse in both regards, however.  Time will tell.



I see your point but in most cases, you find the combination which works for you (make the sound your own) and stick to it, at least for a while, which means you have little need to keep changing settings.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> I see your point but in most cases, you find the combination which works for you (make the sound your own) and stick to it, at least for a while, which means you have little need to keep changing settings.


I guess the biggest issue if there is any with these types of iems is that if something has 10 configs. Then each config might only have gotten 10% of the attention when it is being tuned.


----------



## Luis1316 (Oct 10, 2020)

feverfive said:


> LZ A7 is something I'll be looking out for as end of year sales hit (maybe they'll be discounted a bit?).  This is sacrilege 'round these parts, but all the adjustability *makes me wonder if it's a bit too "fussy."* *I also wonder about durability with all the screwing-on*, screwing off and flipping of those tiny switches; whether build quality will ever come into play long term.  I am open to changing my impulse in both regards, however.  Time will tell.


I have my A6 for almost a year and I have been trying here and there with different little MODs on different nozzles. The screwing part was never a problem for me at least on the A6. Only QC issues that people has encountered was linked to some filter moisture issue, nothing too bad as far as I can tell.
People that has tried previously the A6 would understand the excitement behind the A7 hype. LZ has really been consistently improving their tuning skills product by product although they're not as big or famous as other chifi brands.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your weekend reader. This time it is the Penon Volts. These are very much comparable to my Andromeda S. In fact the sound tuning is very similar but you can guess what the 10mm dynamic and 4 Sonion EST drivers will do for the bass and treble end with that forward mid range. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-volt-est.24706/reviews#item-review-24503  It is a longer read but with lots of photos. Wish there was a 30 pic cap instead of 25.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here's our mini review of the Little Dot Cu Cen!

https://www.headfonia.com/little-dot-cu-cen-review/


----------



## unifutomaki

Dire Straits + NW-A55 + SSR and a cup of tea = brilliant way to wind down a Sunday evening


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> I guess the biggest issue if there is any with these types of iems is that if something has 10 configs. Then each config might only have gotten 10% of the attention when it is being tuned.


This is where is put the 80/20 rule in play.  20% of the tuning options probably got 80% of the tuning time.  The others are add-ons that probably got a cursory listen to make sure they do what was intended.

Now if only they'd tell you which ones are important.....


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> This is where is put the 80/20 rule in play.  20% of the tuning options probably got 80% of the tuning time.  The others are add-ons that probably got a cursory listen to make sure they do what was intended.
> 
> Now if only they'd tell you which ones are important.....


yeah that is probably more likely. 

I assume that the ones that are already installed is the one that got the most attention.


----------



## ChrisOc

unifutomaki said:


> Dire Straits + NW-A55 + SSR and a cup of tea = brilliant way to wind down a Sunday evening



Besame Moucho, Art Pepper live in Japan + Note 10 & BTR5 + TRI Starlights and glass of water (for the moment) = ditto wind down Sunday evening.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Dire Straits + NW-A55 + SSR and a cup of tea = brilliant way to wind down a Sunday evening



i love my Sony. i got the A45 and though it's not a powerful DAP, it's got that beautiful Sony house sound i've been addicted to for almost 15 years.


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2020)

YIN LU MEI W1 player:

TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, <1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> YIN LU MEI W1 player:
> 
> TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, >1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx


Looks amazingly good. But, the price is totally out of my reach.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Looks amazingly good. But, the price is totally out of my reach.



I’m hoping other companies will follow suit, and perhaps we’ll see similar offerings from others at more reasonable prices.


----------



## JEHL

So I think dual drivers hybrids that use knowles or sonion usually sell for $80, triples sell for $130 and quads sell for $200. Should I guess that profit margins are very thin at those prices?


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> So I think dual drivers hybrids that use knowles or sonion usually sell for $80, triples sell for $130 and quads sell for $200. Should I guess that profit margins are very thin at those prices?



My Hisenior B5+ that has 5 Knowles BA is $78 USD. We see some TOTL sets such as the Campfire Solaris that use Bellsings BA that sell at north of $1K USD. I spoke to a customs maker last year while trying to shell some customs, they say that even among Knowles and Sonions, there are different grades in quality (and hence differing prices). So I guess it is not about the brand of drivers per se, but more of the implementation and tuning. 

Price wise: willing buyer, willing seller. CHIFI probably has very low profit margins, maybe the established and boutique brands have bigger profit margins, but the latter probably have marketing, R&D, labour and licensing/patent costs to factor in. Though ironically a lot of boutique and western brands do assemble or get their parts from China, so I guess it is a big can of worms to question how much they profit from consumers. On the other hand, CHIFI may have ethics issues with allegations of copying and we know CHIFI ain't the most robust in licensing, QC and R&D.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> YIN LU MEI W1 player:
> 
> TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, >1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx



They lost me at "Windows 10", even if they lowered the price to $700.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> I’m hoping other companies will follow suit, and perhaps we’ll see similar offerings from others at more reasonable prices.


I kinda question using Windows 10, over Android


----------



## pbui44

DBaldock9 said:


> They lost me at "Windows 10", even if they lowered the price to $700.



Just install Linux Mint Cinnamon on it and call it a day.


----------



## superuser1

DBaldock9 said:


> They lost me at "Windows 10", even if they lowered the price to $700.


They claim ASIO benefits the sound quality.


----------



## Cevisi

Wait.... It uses windows 10 so it can run x86 software ? 

Apo eq with all that plugins just imagine.


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> They claim ASIO benefits the sound quality.



as far as i know (well, at least on recording interface/converter) ASIO benefits from lower latency, but i never heard that it is better in terms of sound quality


----------



## MrDelicious

chinmie said:


> as far as i know (well, at least on recording interface/converter) ASIO benefits from lower latency, but i never heard that it is better in terms of sound quality


It does bypass the Windows mixer which may have some placebo effect if one is prone to those.


----------



## chinmie

DBaldock9 said:


> They lost me at "Windows 10", even if they lowered the price to $700.



you can have powerpoint presentation with great audio output for the background music from a (somewhat) small device


----------



## ehjie

Slater said:


> YIN LU MEI W1 player:
> 
> TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, >1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx



Great as a Foobar player to fully realize its true potential.
(Not so) great about the pricing though...


----------



## rcoleman1

Slater said:


> YIN LU MEI W1 player:
> 
> TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, >1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx


One day someone's gonna ace the battery life and software stability on one of these monsters then I'll bite. Nowadays these things are being cranked out like donuts but not without QC issues and such...but the future is bright for DAPs.


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> Wait.... It uses windows 10 so it can run x86 software ?
> 
> Apo eq with all that plugins just imagine.



Exactly! And FR measurements with   Windows programs like Room EQ Wizard etc


----------



## Reebonz

The new AAW A3H+ surprised me with a full-bodied presentation, sweet vocal, and organic sounding signature!

It is a three drivers hybrid (2BA, 1 Dynamic). The noteworthy features are the nozzle-less open vented armature (NOVA) driver and graphene dynamic woofer.

The soundstage is quite wide, timbre is realistic, and note size is big.

I also like that the bass hits very hard with great texture, only slightly less tight and rumble than the bass woofer from Empire Ears Odin or Valkyrie.

Pairing with the PW 1960s cable increases the resolution and density of the notes with a more forward vocal.

Overall, I find it to be an incredible all-rounder IEM that sounds great with any genre.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/ddhifi/photos/a.301400943847422/666265710694275/

Interesting new IEM (Janus) that has both 2 pin and MMCX connectors. I dunno if this is a gimmick or not, but not sure it is worth the effort, since we can use 2 pin-MMCX adaptors and most of us will just stick a cable on it permanently.

It is named after Janus, and from googling, apparently Janus is the roman deity of beginnings, gates, transitions, time, duality, doorways, passages, frames, and endings. Janus is usually depicted on statues and pictures as having *two faces*, since he looks to the future and to the past, so maybe this IEM is aptly named in view of the 2 different connectors. The 2 ways to wear it (cable down/over ear) isn't that unique but the 2 connectors sure is.

I do hope the tuning is as good as this innovative concept though.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> YIN LU MEI W1 player:
> 
> TRIPLE microSD card slots, dual AK4499, 4.4 and 3.5 balanced outputs, coaxial output, Line out, expansion module capability, full size USB ports, Bluetooth, Wifi, dual removable 7000maH batteries, 1.5w max power output, hybrid dual op amp and tube design, <1.0ohm output impedance, etc.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKptsx



While they're using a pair of AK4499 DAC chips, which are capable of more, something is limiting the system to 32-Bit / 384-KHz.


----------



## Strifeff7

need a recommendation iem or earphone,
direct to 3.5mm phone jack,
don't have any amp or dongle,

thank you so much,


----------



## KnightCaeli

Reebonz said:


> The new AAW A3H+ surprised me with a full-bodied presentation, sweet vocal, and organic sounding signature!
> 
> It is a three drivers hybrid (2BA, 1 Dynamic). The noteworthy features are the nozzle-less open vented armature (NOVA) driver and graphene dynamic woofer.
> 
> ...



Looks nice! Would you happen to know how it compares to the AAW ACH?


----------



## Reebonz

KnightCaeli said:


> Looks nice! Would you happen to know how it compares to the AAW ACH?



Unfortunately, I have not heard the AAW ACH, but looking at the frequency response graph and comparing it to other graphs of iems that I have listened to, I think the A3H+ will have more pronounced bass than the ACH. I did hear the AAW Canary before and I prefer the A3H+'s tonality as the Canary treble is a bit disconnected. Canary does have better resolution and layering.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 13, 2020)

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3wqeg8 - Helloween - Keeper Of The Seven Keys Pt 1

Listening to this with my UE 700. Dual BA gloriousness.


----------



## WSDC

tgx78 said:


> I used to buy 6-8 inexpensive chi-fi TWS every year for last few years.
> 
> Not doing that anymore after getting the AKG N400.
> 
> Heck I like the N400 even more than some of my wired IEMs (Thieaudio L3 or L9).



That's nice to hear, I'm quite keen on this N400 too. So far tried a few wireless (TWS) the earlier Sondpeats, XFyro Aria, Creative Outier but still end up selling them and sticking to wired. Currently using the AKG K3003.
Thinking of getting a pair of TWS for certain occasion but not able to find anything that can satisfy my taste. Try out the popular Soundcore Liberty pro 2 , was impress by the mid and highs but the bass to me was kind of boomy.
Any recommendations folks? Master and Dynamics ( a bit pricy) , Sony 1000xm3 (no volume control and not water resistant)


----------



## KnightCaeli

Reebonz said:


> Unfortunately, I have not heard the AAW ACH, but looking at the frequency response graph and comparing it to other graphs of iems that I have listened to, I think the A3H+ will have more pronounced bass than the ACH. I did hear the AAW Canary before and I prefer the A3H+'s tonality as the Canary treble is a bit disconnected. Canary does have better resolution and layering.



Thanks for the quick reply! If I may ask, how are the mids compared to the bass and treble?


----------



## SciOC

Good deal on the CVJ CSN on Amazon right now...  $42 for me before tax.


----------



## lgcubana

In advance of "Prime Day", the U.S.A version of Amazon has quite a few IEMs and peripherals discounted

_credit goes to @nangJuice , for finding the Qudelix for $87.99 USD_


----------



## audio123

Campfire Solaris 2020 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## nraymond

SciOC said:


> Good deal on the CVJ CSN on Amazon right now...  $42 for me before tax.



That's a good price. These have very present treble (you will hear lots of detail, might be too much for some people) - kind of the opposite tuning from the CCA CA16.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nraymond said:


> That's a good price. These have very present treble (you will hear lots of detail, might be too much for some people) - kind of the opposite tuning from the CCA CA16.



the CCA CA16 is one of the great disappointments over the last year, especially with the overall performance of the C12. The treble is too laid back and the mids are too forward.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So i ended up getting the Hiby R2 and FD1 amp combo. Too good a price to pass up. i decided against the Beans, since i'm thinking about the LZ A7 or MN2+? Stay tuned.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the CCA CA16 is one of the great disappointments over the last year, especially with the overall performance of the C12. The treble is too laid back and the mids are too forward.


I listened today to CA16 right after NX7 (as much as I am treble- hungry, CA16 can still work!), so it is hard for me to agree about the disappointment, but I can definitely understand the sentiments.

Sure, there are strength and weaknesses of any IEM in any price range, as can be seen in multiple... lamenting threads (and the very least this critical search for imperfections may be hard for your happiness and your wallet).

I enjoy CA16 for what it was designed for - very careful treble, and some resolution is still there - multiple BAs, some elevation at ~8 kHz.

It will be hard for many to start using C12, ZSX and ZAX as their first BA IEMs after many bass-heavy DDs.

After all, KZ/CCA made two complementary tunings - ZAX and CA16 to please the most with at least one for ~$50


----------



## SciOC

nraymond said:


> That's a good price. These have very present treble (you will hear lots of detail, might be too much for some people) - kind of the opposite tuning from the CCA CA16.


I'm really trying to avoid buying anything but this was the best sale I've found on Amazon on (headfi approved) audio so far.  Cheaper than Ali sales prices with prime shipping is showing my weaknesses....  I don't hardly have time for stuff like my Mofasest trio these days, do I really need this pair too?  Come on self, have a little bit of self control.  The CS8 isn't currently discounted, but I might have to jump on that one of they do our it on sale.  Again, I don't know why, I just... Want to.


----------



## JEHL

So apparently according to HBB Mofasest Trio and NF NM2+ are treble cannons. On the other hand he liked the ISN H40.

Which makes me wonder what's the opinion from someone who owns both Trio and H40.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> So apparently according to HBB Mofasest Trio and NF NM2+ are treble cannons. On the other hand he liked the ISN H40.
> 
> Which makes me wonder what's the opinion from someone who owns both Trio and H40.



treble cannon??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! TREBLE CANNON?! REALLY?! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!

to quote a famous line from a classic movie "not...even...close...BUD."


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 13, 2020)

Moondrop SSP to be released soon:

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/819631688796796/





The SSR wasn't my cup of tea, the 3 kHz region and sibilance was a deal breaker for me, especially when played at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). It was very good in technical performance though, for a single DD budget set. And it sounded good at low volumes.

I hope the SSP (bassier variant) can tame the 3 kHz region, or at least with a boosted bass the ears take the frequency spectrum as a whole and perhaps the upper mids/treble won't be as shouty.

Look forward to this!


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop SSP to be released soon:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/819631688796796/
> 
> ...


Hopefully they drop the DF tuning altogether rather than just bass boosting DF because that's how much 3kHz DF has to my understanding.

Also to my understanding most Etymotic IEMs get a lot of flak for the 3kHz and yet the Etymotic target seems like a conservative interpretation of DF at +10dB at 3kHz rather than DF's +13dB to my understanding. Hidition's target is an even more conservative interpretation of this apparently at +8dB at 3kHz.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> Hopefully they drop the DF tuning altogether rather than just bass boosting DF because that's how much 3kHz DF has to my understanding.
> 
> Also to my understanding most Etymotic IEMs get a lot of flak for the 3kHz and yet the Etymotic target seems like a conservative interpretation of DF at +10dB at 3kHz rather than DF's +13dB to my understanding. Hidition's target is an even more conservative interpretation of this apparently at +8dB at 3kHz.



This graph compares Moondrop SSR to Ety ER2XR, courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews (IEC711 compliant coupler):


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 14, 2020)

So this is new. Never seen these before. Calling all bassheads.


Simbat black graphene sub woofer. 20 dbs of sub bass folks! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001580469281.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.16.ed12581dtMvMSd


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new. Never seen these before. Calling all bassheads.
> 
> 
> Simbat black graphene sub woofer. 20 dbs of sub bass folks! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001580469281.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.16.ed12581dtMvMSd


What else we can learn from from the second graph? Is it based on the volume?


----------



## Dsnuts

Waterfall graphs shows decay over time. Treble shows quicker decay with sub bass that has a much slower more natural decay so it acts a lot like the name says. Sub woofer. I can see this one being a fun earphone for $50 if anything, good for that personal movie watching or gaming. Reminds me of the KBEAR KS2 a bit in sound balance.


----------



## JEHL

Is X axis for frequency, Y axis for decay time and Z axis for volume?


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Is X axis for frequency, Y axis for decay time and Z axis for volume?



the one with "ms" is for the decay time


----------



## jlcsoft

Any one know if the the adaptor linked below converts a normal 3,5mm cable in a balanced 4,4mm balanced cable. Is this works it looks very interesting.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## IEMusic

jlcsoft said:


> Any one know if the the adaptor linked below converts a normal 3,5mm cable in a balanced 4,4mm balanced cable. Is this works it looks very interesting.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


You should NEVER use an adapter to try and convert an unbalanced cable to balanced.   No issue the other way around.


----------



## BubisUK

All of my cables are 2.5mm balanced and I have an adapter for converting 2.5mm to 3.5mm if I need it. Works without problems.


----------



## Zambu

BubisUK said:


> All of my cables are 2.5mm balanced and I have an adapter for converting 2.5mm to 3.5mm if I need it. Works without problems.



Yes because it's from balanced to unbalanced.


----------



## BubisUK

Zambu said:


> Yes because it's from balanced to unbalanced.


I know, but it is a solution that works if you do not want to buy multiple cables for balanced and unbalanced.


----------



## Zambu

BubisUK said:


> I know, but it is a solution that works if you do not want to buy multiple cables for balanced and unbalanced.



Ah okay, yes. I do mostly the same now since most of my IEMs I have equipped with 4.4mm cables, but need an adapter for some things (such as Cayin N3Pro tube output).


----------



## Slater (Oct 15, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> I know, but it is a solution that works if you do not want to buy multiple cables for balanced and unbalanced.



Yes, you can use an adapter to go from balanced to unbalanced.

But using an adapter to go from unbalanced to balanced doesn’t work, and trying to do so can and often will result in permanently damaging a balanced amp.

Why companies keep trying to sell these unbalanced to balanced adapters to unsuspecting buyers is beyond me. It’s unethical IMO. It’s like selling sugar as a “vehicle fuel system additive”.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 15, 2020)

https://crinacle.com/2020/10/16/tin-hifi-p2-unboxing/


----------



## dharmasteve

OK it happens. An IEM gets mentioned and my imagination starts to develop. So the Smabat Black Bat...horrendous name, a vampire IEM knawing at my neck. But something besides the name draws me in.....this is a BASS IEM . So my imagination places me in the Roundhouse in Chalk Farm, London, many moons ago. I remember the bass that shook me to the core. Standing just in front of the massive speaker thats what happened, vibrating from head to toe. So hearing about this bass subwoofer IEM I press the button because my mind wants that heavy bass thumping experience. Will I get it? I doubt it.


----------



## IEMusic (Oct 15, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://crinacle.com/2020/10/16/tin-hifi-p2-unboxing/


Intriguing graph, except my ears are hurting as I’m looking at the 8 KHz obelisk.

Edit: It’s also probably terrible for dogs and bats.  No lack of treble extension here.
Joking aside, I really am hoping that it’s very good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Intriguing graph, except my ears are hurting as I’m looking at the 8 KHz obelisk.


yeah, that 8k is probably a big problem for a lot of people. 
Although personally that peak in the 1.1 doesnt bother me, but with less bass and much more upper treble (10k+) in the P2, it might be an issue for me as well.


----------



## assassin10000 (Oct 15, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Intriguing graph, except my ears are hurting as I’m looking at the 8 KHz obelisk.





RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, that 8k is probably a big problem for a lot of people.
> Although personally that peak in the 1.1 doesnt bother me, but with less bass and much more upper treble (10k+) in the P2, it might be an issue for me as well.



FYI Crinacles FR graphs have thier resonance peak at 8k. So that peak is not that high


----------



## Slater (Oct 16, 2020)

assassin10000 said:


> FYI Crinacles FR graphs have thier resonance peak at 8k. So that peak is not that high



Exactly. It’s an 8k coupler artifact. That’s why graphs aren’t the be all end all, and your ears are the best way to tell


----------



## zenki (Oct 15, 2020)

rip p2.
thought they fixed the treble issue, apparently not.


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> Exactly. It’s an 8k coupler artifact. That’s why graphs aren’t the best all end all, and your ears are the best way to tell


To my understanding he simulates the peak due to it being consistent with what he hears rather than a coupler artifact.

Which I imagine it's bad news either way since at $370 blind buying it is probably a bad idea.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> Exactly. It’s an 8k coupler artifact. That’s why graphs aren’t the best all end all, and your ears are the best way to tell


Oh great, you really think that's a coupling artifact from his measuring rig?  That's the one thing I actually did trust him for (relatively accurate FR graphs).

My biggest problem with the idea of the P2 is that they obviously haven't fixed the bass as it's inherently limited by the driver....

I'm guessing the P2 is likely going to flop given the price and limitations.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> To my understanding he simulates the peak due to it being consistent with what he hears rather than a coupler artifact.
> 
> Which I imagine it's bad news either way since at $370 blind buying it is probably a bad idea.



From @crinacle's own article on the subject (emphasis mine):



> Now since our ear canals (and in turn, the equipment that simulate it) are essentially hollow tubes, that means that sound waves going through it will result in half-wave resonances. Again, the exact mechanics of this requires a whole physics lesson by itself, so here’s the simplified TL;DR: when measuring IEMs, there will always be a consistent, repeatable “spike” in the higher frequencies. This “spike” is known as coupler resonance and is typically a constant that’s independent from the IEM being measured (assuming consistent methodology).
> 
> This resonance can be controlled with a consistent measurement methodology in which the insertion depth of the IEM into the canal is made constant. For my measurements, I have this resonance normalised at 8kHz (whenever possible).
> 
> ...


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> https://crinacle.com/2020/10/16/tin-hifi-p2-unboxing/


try to use a peq on P1 to match the P2,
how does it sound? 😄


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Oh great, you really think that's a coupling artifact from his measuring rig?  That's the one thing I actually did trust him for (relatively accurate FR graphs).
> 
> My biggest problem with the idea of the P2 is that they obviously haven't fixed the bass as it's inherently limited by the driver....
> 
> I'm guessing the P2 is likely going to flop given the price and limitations.


Is the bass really inherently limited by the driver if you can use EQ to boost it to satisfying levels? (P1) I considered it to be the tuning.



Strifeff7 said:


> try to use a peq on P1 to match the P2,
> how does it sound? 😄


I will try later. Didnt think of that.



zenki said:


> rip p2.
> thought they fixed the treble issue, apparently not.


My issue with the P1´s treble is the timbre and that isnt something you can tell from the graph.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the bass really inherently limited by the driver if you can use EQ to boost it to satisfying levels? (P1) I considered it to be the tuning.
> 
> 
> I will try later. Didnt think of that.
> ...


Is this invisible in a 3D graph too?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Is this invisible in a 3D graph too?


No idea, but those graphs are extremely rare.


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, hope you doing well.
I just posted the review for the IKKO CTU01 upgrade cable. Overall really great cable for its price, it provide better bass impact, smoother and fuller midrange, well defined yet fatiguing free treble, also promote the soundstage and resolution noticeably.
If you interesting for this cable you can checkout my detail review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-ctu01-upgrade-cable.24713/reviews#item-review-24542
Have a great weekend!


----------



## RikudouGoku

JQ 4U (beryllium DD) = 160 usd




https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-4u


Another beryllium DD added to the beryllium train. When is the train fully seated?


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> JQ 4U (beryllium DD) = 160 usd
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-4u
> ...



Looks like the Thor redone really.


----------



## OklahKekW

Hope that single beryllium DD has some good tuning otherwise it might end up like a Kinera Freya. Looks good, sounds horrible for the paid price. 

*(For those never listened to beryllium DD plated get a JadeAudio (Fiio) EA1 for $29.99 on Amazon)


----------



## RikudouGoku

OklahKekW said:


> Hope that single beryllium DD has some good tuning otherwise it might end up like a Kinera Freya. Looks good, sounds horrible for the paid price.
> 
> *(For those never listened to beryllium DD plated get a JadeAudio (Fiio) EA1 for $29.99 on Amazon)


(I dont think it looks good though.  )


----------



## dharmasteve

RevoNext RX8S Wired In-Ear Headphones Hifi Stereo Earphone Heavy Bass Earbuds with 1DD+ 2BA Hybrid Driver Detachable Cable Noise Isolating Earphone . Bought it for £22.19p on Amazon Prime for the red with mic. All the others were £35.. After some burn in I am happily surprised. Unusual company and unusual IEMs. Very deep soundstage, very realistic bass. Took some time to burn in, but these are very good. No upper mid glare and non-fatiguing The cable is a dogs dinner, but I put on a Tripowen Zonie, which fits the recessed connection on the shell.... and Spiral Dot L tips. Tried also with a balanced cable that I had to tape on with micropore tape..and it sounded really good. As good as many other DD x 2BA.


----------



## Strifeff7

Audio Fun said:


> Hi guys, hope you doing well.
> I just posted the review for the IKKO CTU01 upgrade cable. Overall really great cable for its price, it provide better bass impact, smoother and fuller midrange, well defined yet fatiguing free treble, also promote the soundstage and resolution noticeably.
> If you interesting for this cable you can checkout my detail review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-ctu01-upgrade-cable.24713/reviews#item-review-24542
> Have a great weekend!


nice cable,
is it available on aliexpress?


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> JQ 4U (beryllium DD) = 160 usd
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-4u
> ...



4U = For You,

wow, I cannot guess,


----------



## PhonoPhi

Audio Fun said:


> Hi guys, hope you doing well.
> I just posted the review for the IKKO CTU01 upgrade cable. Overall really great cable for its price, it provide better bass impact, smoother and fuller midrange, well defined yet fatiguing free treble, also promote the soundstage and resolution noticeably.
> If you interesting for this cable you can checkout my detail review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-ctu01-upgrade-cable.24713/reviews#item-review-24542
> Have a great weekend!


It is really surprising to see a cable review without any measurements, the cable is a conductor after all...

On the opposite train of thought, why not to have a good detailed section on how cables sound on their own - it will be pure hard core subjectivist impressions


----------



## dharmasteve

hybrid membrane of dynamic drivers

This what the Revonext RX8s box says about the dynamic driver. Anyone got any idea what that is?


----------



## Ziggomatic

Strifeff7 said:


> nice cable,
> is it available on aliexpress?





Strifeff7 said:


> nice cable,
> is it available on aliexpress?



I have this cable, and I really enjoy it on my LZ A6. I got mine direct from ikkoaudio.com, and it's available from Amazon in the US.


----------



## jeejack

BubisUK said:


> All of my cables are 2.5mm balanced and I have an adapter for converting 2.5mm to 3.5mm if I need it. Works without problems.


This is the right way


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> JQ 4U (beryllium DD) = 160 usd
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/jq-4u
> ...


Frequency response:


----------



## RikudouGoku

cenizas said:


> Frequency response:


Roller coaster treble lol.


----------



## baskingshark

cenizas said:


> Frequency response:



Thanks for the graph. Is your coupler peak at the 9 kHz region?


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> Roller coaster treble lol.


It's actually fairly smooth, more so than the graph would suggest. Bass is good, good extension yet still snappy and with good rumble, might be some of the best at the price point (jq's direct price point not linsoul's marked up one). Mids are on the lusher side, good tone, decent texturing though lacking some resolution. Treble is generally inoffensive but with good sparkle and extension as usual from beryllium. One thing to note is these are very source sensitive, sounded great out of a warm source like the hiby r6 but a bit cold and wispy out of the sony wm1a. These are extremely competitive if you buy them direct from jq, at $159USD significantly less so imo


----------



## cenizas

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the graph. Is your coupler peak at the 9 kHz region?


You can actually move the peak around, with the jq and this pair's owner's tips, 9k just happened to be the easiest round number to hit for a quick measurement.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cenizas said:


> It's actually fairly smooth, more so than the graph would suggest. Bass is good, good extension yet still snappy and with good rumble, might be some of the best at the price point (jq's direct price point not linsoul's marked up one). Mids are on the lusher side, good tone, decent texturing though lacking some resolution. Treble is generally inoffensive but with good sparkle and extension as usual from beryllium. One thing to note is these are very source sensitive, sounded great out of a warm source like the hiby r6 but a bit cold and wispy out of the sony wm1a. These are extremely competitive if you buy them direct from jq, at $159USD significantly less so imo


What is the JQ price then?


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> What is the JQ price then?


Slightly over $100usd


----------



## RikudouGoku

cenizas said:


> Slightly over $100usd


So linsoul is taking 60% more? Wow...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> try to use a peq on P1 to match the P2,
> how does it sound? 😄


P1 (simulating P2 with EQ):
Ok my ears died. 

First of, that upper treble is horrible. I am NOT sensitive to the upper treble, but cymbals are like needles (Linkin park Numb killed me...and that isnt even a sibilant track at all....). The timbre sounded extremely artificial and unnatural.

Female vocals that are god tier before lost a ton of detail and is extremely unnatural now. Similar case with the male vocals.

Bass quantity is better but still needs more quantity.

Technicalities.....honestly I cant listen to it deep enough to tell you guys more about it...garbage.....

peak eq: 25 hz, Q: 1.85, Gain: 2.5db
low shelf: 200 hz, Q: 1.1, Gain: 2.5db
peak eq: 820 hz, Q: 1.3, Gain: -1.5db
peak eq: 4250hz, Q: 2.0, Gain: -4db
peak eq: 6450hz, Q: 2.6, Gain: 2db
peak eq: 8000hz, Q:2.95, Gain: 10db
peak eq: 10 000hz, Q:3, Gain: 9db
preamp: -5db

Now I am praying that either my settings are completely wrong and crap OR that the P2 somehow sounds better IF this is accurate (in terms of FR).....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the P2 will sound just fine, and you graphoholics will have yet another excuse for why it didn't exactly match up to the sound lol


----------



## kmmbd

I love looking at the internals of a heapdhone. These large drivers are often beautiful to look at. Here's the titanium diaphragm driver of Final Sonorous III and it's the same diaphragm that's used in their $5000 flagship: Final Sonorous X. Needless to say that these sound very good.


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> P1 (simulating P2 with EQ):
> Ok my ears died.
> 
> First of, that upper treble is horrible. I am NOT sensitive to the upper treble, but cymbals are like needles (Linkin park Numb killed me...and that isnt even a sibilant track at all....). The timbre sounded extremely artificial and unnatural.
> ...



I totally agree with you on the P1's timbral issues, so I should be able to tell if P2 is an improvement or not.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 16, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> I love looking at the internals of a heapdhone. These large drivers are often beautiful to look at. Here's the titanium diaphragm driver of Final Sonorous III and it's the same diaphragm that's used in their $5000 flagship: Final Sonorous X. Needless to say that these sound very good.



I thought I was the only one who thinks the internals of headphones are works of art (not all but a lot of them).


----------



## RikudouGoku

finalstan said:


> I totally agree with you on the P1's timbral issues, so I should be able to tell if P2 is an improvement or not.


If you can try my eq settings on the P1 and see if it is somewhat similar to the P2 when you get it that would be nice.


----------



## PopZeus

Ordered a set of the Thor Mjolnir and just for notice from Linsoul that it's shipping!! Dig the beryllium sound but at the budget level, the IT00 still impresses me the most. I'm hoping this can be my new main high quality IEM. If I love it, I might even review it here since no one but BGGAR has covered it.

The mother or pearl design is gorgeous, if a little too ostentatious for my tastes, but if it sounds as good as I'm hoping I won't care. Also ordered a LSC08 cable to pair with the Mjolnir because it's one of my favorite IEM cables right now and the bright blues match the yellow cable. Lastly, as a big MCU fan, I am low key stoked for a set of IEMs named after one of the Avengers.


----------



## PopZeus

One thing that I liked about the BGGAR review of the Mjolnir was the treble wasn't excessively boosted like I've seen on so many beryllium IEMs. So, pretty flat/mid scooped with a big bass bump. Yes, please.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I put up the Mofasest Trio for sale at a deep discount, so if you are interested, look for the ad in the forum classified or message me directly.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> No idea, but those graphs are extremely rare.


I remember DIY audio heaven having loads of them, but I think it only covers headphones.


----------



## IEMusic

Actually,


ChrisOc said:


> I thought I was the only one who thinks the internals of headphones are works of art (not all but a lot of them).


I have a fascination more with dynamic speaker drivers.  Though honestly, the cabinet design and workmanship is even more fascinating with speakers.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 16, 2020)

I  just could not resist the internals of these IEMs! Although the Ali Express reviews (which are not always reliable) and the £23 price helped, the internals tipped the balance to persuade me. I will find out soon if I bought my first piece of "IEM internals art". If you were wondering, to cap it off, they are called Openheart.

I am hoping they are as good on SQ as the AE reviews suggest.


----------



## KnightCaeli

ChrisOc said:


> I  just could not resist the internals of these IEMs! Although the Ali Express reviews (which are not always reliable) and the £23 price helped, the internals tipped the balance to persuade me. I will find out soon if I bought my first piece of "IEM internals art". If you were wondering, to cap it off, they are called Openheart.
> 
> I am hoping they are as good on SQ as the AE reviews suggest.



Would love to hear your thoughts when they arrive. The colours look nice, especially the purple. The cable and iem look great for the price.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> I  just could not resist the internals of these IEMs! Although the Ali Express reviews (which are not always reliable) and the £23 price helped, the internals tipped the balance to persuade me. I will find out soon if I bought my first piece of "IEM internals art". If you were wondering, to cap it off, they are called Openheart.
> 
> I am hoping they are as good on SQ as the AE reviews suggest.


Then if you really like the internals - you may have hard time to keep them in your years and not take them back to look 

My solution to this hard dilemma are colourful cables


----------



## ChrisOc

KnightCaeli said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts when they arrive. The colours look nice, especially the purple. The cable and iem look great for the price.



I will certainly let everyone know whether they are bargain art of the year or one to avoid at any cost!

Yes, the colours look good and I chose purple as well, a bit more subtle. The entire package just seems too good to be true, so we will find soon if they are worth anything at all.


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> Then if you really like the internals - you may have hard time to keep them in your years and not take them back to look
> 
> My solution to this hard dilemma are colourful cables



In this hobby in which everyone has multiple IEMs, we spend more time looking at most of them (collectively) than we do listening to them. Although I have to admit good looking cables get more viewing time.


----------



## IEMusic

ChrisOc said:


> I will certainly let everyone know whether they are bargain art of the year or one to avoid at any cost!
> 
> Yes, the colours look good and I chose purple as well, a bit more subtle. The entire package just seems too good to be true, so we will find soon if they are worth anything at all.


If nothing else, it’s a fidget IEM.  Something to look at and play with while listening to your Starlights.


----------



## ChrisOc

IEMusic said:


> If nothing else, it’s a fidget IEM.  Something to look at and play with while listening to your Starlights.



I like that! It would be even better if they sound like the TRI I3....the chunky sound of marbles hitting each other. I try to avoid them hitting each other for fear of causing damage but if they sound awful why not make them sing for the money!


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 16, 2020)

Seems there's a few* Shuoers* on the horizon:

*1) Shuoer Tape Pro:*
https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/photos/a.300393118036940/396043355138582/
https://prohardver.hu/tema/fulhallgatot_de_milyet/hsz_87062-87062.html

Credit to the posters of the above links, have to google translate for the 2nd link. Seems there's interchangable filters and a bass adjustment screw. And good news, no more MMCX QC issues hopefully, since it comes in a 2 pin connector.














*2) Shuoer Tape 2:*
https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/photos/a.300393118036940/392630552146529/







3) And this is the ultimate "discovery" since we are in the discovery thread: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-huge-huntsman-spider-hiding-HEADPHONES.html

Man "discovers" a huge spider hiding in his headphone. Wicked, maybe this  may have added some sibilance to the music?


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Seems there's a few* Shuoers* on the horizon:
> 
> *1) Shuoer Tape Pro:*
> https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/photos/a.300393118036940/396043355138582/
> ...



If the spider is poisonous, it gives a new meaning to, "dying for your hobby". A macabre joke but I could not resist it.


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> If the spider is poisonous, it gives a new meaning to, "dying for your hobby". A macabre joke but I could not resist it.



Haha at least the guy would have died in bliss listening to music. Not a bad way to go haha.

This also brings us to the favourite CHIFI term "female poison", where their local Chinese market likes boosted upper mids/treble cause they like female boosted vocals.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Man "discovers" a huge spider hiding in his headphone. Wicked, maybe this may have added some sibilance to the music?


No one can say that pair of HPs lacked bite.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> No one can say that pair of HPs lacked bite.



quite a bit of channel imbalance though


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of Openheart. What do you even call this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001295335478.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Speaking of Openheart. What do you even call this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001295335478.html



i call it highly rated according to the reviews. these have peaked my interest.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Speaking of Openheart. What do you even call this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001295335478.html



The Gradopenheart

Reviews on it have been good. I should have minr tomorrow if all goes well


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> if all goes well


you sound like the FiiO rep


----------



## pr0b3r

baskingshark said:


> Seems there's a few* Shuoers* on the horizon:
> 
> *2) Shuoer Tape 2:*
> https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/photos/a.300393118036940/392630552146529/



That TAPE-R reminds me of Honda.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Seems there's a few* Shuoers* on the horizon:
> 
> *1) Shuoer Tape Pro:*
> https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/photos/a.300393118036940/396043355138582/
> ...


Now I am confused....

Why is there a tape *PRO *AND a tape *2*? What purpose does the pro serve then? just a replacement for the first one with fixed QC and some added features and the tape 2 is the true successor with upgraded sound and everything?

(Also doesnt help that both of them are identical looking...)


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Now I am confused....
> 
> Why is there a tape *PRO *AND a tape *2*? What purpose does the pro serve then? just a replacement for the first one with fixed QC and some added features and the tape 2 is the true successor with upgraded sound and everything?
> 
> (Also doesnt help that both of them are identical looking...)



Ya good question. I would have thought they should have just concentrated on tuning the Tape 2 and that would have sufficed as the Pro version of the Tape 1. LOL, maybe now the upcoming Tape 2 is a Tape 1 Pro Pro? Mind boggling.

Probably, the cynical answer is that 11/11 and Black Friday are coming, and 2 items on the market mean more $$$$$ for Shouer. Though it might dilute sales if they turn out to be sidegrades or marginal upgrades.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Ya good question. I would have thought they should have just concentrated on tuning the Tape 2 and that would have sufficed as the Pro version of the Tape 1. LOL, maybe now the upcoming Tape 2 is a Tape 1 Pro Pro? Mind boggling.
> 
> Probably, the cynical answer is that 11/11 and Black Friday are coming, and 2 items on the market mean more $$$$$ for Shouer. Though it might dilute sales if they turn out to be sidegrades or marginal upgrades.


yeah, like which one should we get if we want the best one? (especially for the ones with the original tape.)

They really need to go out with more info, because this does seem like they are trying to milk us for more money.....


----------



## logiatype

baskingshark said:


> Ya good question. I would have thought they should have just concentrated on tuning the Tape 2 and that would have sufficed as the Pro version of the Tape 1. LOL, maybe now the upcoming Tape 2 is a Tape 1 Pro Pro? Mind boggling.
> 
> Probably, the cynical answer is that 11/11 and Black Friday are coming, and 2 items on the market mean more $$$$$ for Shouer. Though it might dilute sales if they turn out to be sidegrades or marginal upgrades.


I think more options are good. I want a TAPE 1 with 3k fixed. If that's Tape 2 and Tape Pro is a different configuration to try something new, seems good to me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

logiatype said:


> I think more options are good. I want a TAPE 1 with 3k fixed. If that's Tape 2 and Tape Pro is a different configuration to try something new, seems good to me.


It depends. If the Pro is the fixed tape 1 (no 3k peak and better QC) at the same price (which it is), while the 2 is the successor and the one with improved sq and also higher priced. Then yeah, having both modells is better for us consumers because we can pick which one we want (based on price).

But right now without any information on the 2 it doesnt look good. 

My fears of them milking us is probably true IF they are at the same price at least....


----------



## baskingshark

logiatype said:


> I think more options are good. I want a TAPE 1 with 3k fixed. If that's Tape 2 and Tape Pro is a different configuration to try something new, seems good to me.





RikudouGoku said:


> It depends. If the Pro is the fixed tape 1 (no 3k peak and better QC) at the same price (which it is), while the 2 is the successor and the one with improved sq and also higher priced. Then yeah, having both modells is better for us consumers because we can pick which one we want (based on price).
> 
> But right now without any information on the 2 it doesnt look good.
> 
> My fears of them milking us is probably true IF they are at the same price at least....



If the Tape Pro has a bass adjustment screw and interchangable filters as advertised (and assuming they ain't gimmicks), then potentially there are different sound signatures that can be obtained in the Pro. So that may give more versatility to the Tape Pro. But then the Tape 2 has to give an even bigger value add over the Pro to justify a separate purchase?

But yeah agreed, we gotta wait for more info like graphs etc on the Tape 2 before we judge further.

I don't have the Tape 1, but a few friends of mine do (and from reading in the forums), some had issues with the MMCX QC of the Tape 1, some also told me they didn't like the treble spikes (though they said the Tape 1 was a very technical set with excellent details). At least it's good news that the Tape Pro uses 2 pin, that should probably fix the MMCX problems in the Tape 1.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> If the Tape Pro has a bass adjustment screw and interchangable filters as advertised (and assuming they ain't gimmicks), then potentially there are different sound signatures that can be obtained in the Pro. So that may give more versatility to the Tape Pro. But then the Tape 2 has to give an even bigger value add over the Pro to justify a separate purchase?
> 
> But yeah agreed, we gotta wait for more info like graphs etc on the Tape 2 before we judge further.
> 
> I don't have the Tape 1, but a few friends of mine do (and from reading in the forums), some had issues with the MMCX QC of the Tape 1, some also told me they didn't like the treble spikes (though they said the Tape 1 was a very technical set with excellent details). At least it's good news that the Tape Pro uses 2 pin, that should probably fix the MMCX problems in the Tape 1.


It does look like they tamed the 3k peak on the pro at least.





https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shuoer-impressions-thread.916267/page-160#post-15921316

And yes, that driver in the tape is extremely technical and has tons of details (especially the micro-details) and can compete with the iems at the 300 usd range in that regard. (although instrument separation/imaging and soundstage are not in the 300 usd range and is more like above average for something in the 100-200 range.)

I have a lot of expectations from this, because even my own eq preset turns it into a beast. 


No idea what to expect from the tape 2 though since there is no info yet.


----------



## pbui44

baskingshark said:


> 3) And this is the ultimate "discovery" since we are in the discovery thread: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-huge-huntsman-spider-hiding-HEADPHONES.html
> 
> Man "discovers" a huge spider hiding in his headphone. Wicked, maybe this  may have added some sibilance to the music?



At least this guy did not find the spider in his Sony MDR-R10.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alright seems like there will only be one new Tape and that is the PRO.

https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/bad-guy-good-audio-rankings-and-stuff-under-construction/16287/198


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright seems like there will only be one new Tape and that is the PRO.
> 
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/bad-guy-good-audio-rankings-and-stuff-under-construction/16287/198



That would make sense to consolidate their efforts into a single legit Tape successor. K thanks for getting confirmation.

Fix the QC issues (MMCX), tame the 3 kHz area, and provide bass and tuning nozzles (for different sound signatures), and potentially this new Tape may be a technical champion. I just hope they keep the price reasonable and not do a Tin HIFI P2 cash grab!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> That would make sense to consolidate their efforts into a single legit Tape successor. K thanks for getting confirmation.
> 
> Fix the QC issues (MMCX), tame the 3 kHz area, and provide bass and tuning nozzles (for different sound signatures), and potentially this new Tape may be a technical champion. I just hope they keep the price reasonable and not do a Tin HIFI P2 cash grab!


BGGAR said it will be the same price as the original tape. So that should be around 130 usd.

So yes, it looks like they are doing everything correct.


----------



## Jotaro

My forbidden fruit moondrop s8.
My favourite clear front uncolored mids.


----------



## audio123

The Dunu SA6 is in the house. What's special about the SA6 is that each SA6 will have an unique stabilized wood design faceplate. Which one will I get?


----------



## Animagus (Oct 17, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> My forbidden fruit moondrop s8.
> My favourite clear front uncolored mids.




Just be careful when picking up the fruit and not eat the S8 instead. Those uncoloured mids would then 'colour' up your next day's dump BRIGHT RED! Haha 
Excuse my lame jokes. It was hard to resist.


----------



## Darkestred

Jotaro said:


> My forbidden fruit moondrop s8.
> My favourite clear front uncolored mids.


IS THAT A MUSHROOM!?!?! GET IT OUT OF THERE!


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Now I am confused....
> 
> Why is there a tape *PRO *AND a tape *2*? What purpose does the pro serve then? just a replacement for the first one with fixed QC and some added features and the tape 2 is the true successor with upgraded sound and everything?
> 
> (Also doesnt help that both of them are identical looking...)



Tape 2 Pro X Waifu Edition


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Tape 2 Pro X Waifu Edition


----------



## MyPants

I know they're not exactly NEW new at this point, but I'm absolutely in love with the Tanchjim Hana.



Also, side note, really cool to see @Slater still around. Been a long time since the ZS5 days over in the KZ thread.


----------



## Apputty

Slater said:


> The Gradopenheart
> 
> Reviews on it have been good. I should have minr tomorrow if all goes well


I had ordered a pair, but it seems to be taking a while to get to Melbourne with all the lockdown and restrictions. Waiting for your review on these.


----------



## Owludio

superuser1 said:


> They claim ASIO benefits the sound quality.


There is something to it. Recently I noticed that the same DAC that was stellar on my desktop, was only meh when I finally got cable to connect it to my Note20U. Several BT devices also sounded vastly superior from Windows 10 through APTX via $10 BT4.0 dongle, compared to Android. I didn't have time to investigate this phenomenon, but the idea of a small Windows10 tablet to connect USB-C DAC wouldn't go out of my head now...  


Reebonz said:


> The new AAW A3H+ surprised me with a full-bodied presentation, sweet vocal, and organic sounding signature!
> It is a three drivers hybrid (2BA, 1 Dynamic). The noteworthy features are the nozzle-less open vented armature (NOVA) driver and graphene dynamic woofer.
> The soundstage is quite wide, timbre is realistic, and note size is big.
> I also like that the bass hits very hard with great texture, only slightly less tight and rumble than the bass woofer from Empire Ears Odin or Valkyrie.
> ...


This looks more interesting than Thie L5. How is fit and Isolation?


IEMusic said:


> You should NEVER use an adapter to try and convert an unbalanced cable to balanced.   No issue the other way around.


It's doable with 2 resistors connecting GND to -L & -R. OI and battery life will suffer, but it will work. The question is - do I trust that it's done correctly? Hmm.  
I'm curious how this one is done? 



 Also, SQ wise - not worth it anyway IMHO, since balanced cable to me sounds better even when connected through adapter to SE output. I'm getting better soundstage, probably due to channel separation improvement.
That's why this is the best way to go:


BubisUK said:


> All of my cables are 2.5mm balanced and I have an adapter for converting 2.5mm to 3.5mm if I need it. Works without problems.


I'm moving toward this as well. Kudos to Penon for Volt cable set! They understand!


----------



## JEHL

I can only wonder how sub $10(?) earclip Shini speakers (for lack of a better name for this form factor) compare to the KSC75 since to quote Crinacle's comment:"Non-existent sub-bass and poor resolution. But it's so well-tuned you may not even care."


----------



## DBaldock9

Owludio said:


> There is something to it. Recently I noticed that the same DAC that was stellar on my desktop, was only meh when I finally got cable to connect it to my Note20U. Several BT devices also sounded vastly superior from Windows 10 through APTX via $10 BT4.0 dongle, compared to Android. I didn't have time to investigate this phenomenon, but the idea of a small Windows10 tablet to connect USB-C DAC wouldn't go out of my head now...
> 
> This looks more interesting than Thie L5. How is fit and Isolation?
> 
> ...



The way the (L-) and (R-) amplifier channels get damaged, when connecting a Single-Ended Load (L+, R+, GND) to a Differential Source (L+, L-, R+, R-) - is that they're "shorted together", which means that if they're not current-limited, the amps will burn out.
.
However - the connection would technically be OK, as long as the series resistance between (L-) and (R-) is high enough that the current flowing remains below a safe limit, when one signal is at the maximum positive voltage, and the other is at the maximum negative voltage.  Adding series resistance can protect the (L-) and (R-) amp channels, but the extra resistance could possibly affect the audio performance of the amp, with certain kinds of earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Looking forward to receiving my Hiby R2 and FD1 amp.


----------



## Owludio

DBaldock9 said:


> The way the (L-) and (R-) amplifier channels get damaged, when connecting a Single-Ended Load (L+, R+, GND) to a Differential Source (L+, L-, R+, R-) - is that they're "shorted together", which means that if they're not current-limited, the amps will burn out.
> .
> However - the connection would technically be OK, as long as the series resistance between (L-) and (R-) is high enough that the current flowing remains below a safe limit, when one signal is at the maximum positive voltage, and the other is at the maximum negative voltage.  Adding series resistance can protect the (L-) and (R-) amp channels, but the extra resistance could possibly affect the audio performance of the amp, with certain kinds of earphones.


Exactly! That's why I said that OI will suffer. Also, there will be unbalanced load and that thought should make audiophile cringe. Not worth it at all. Any device that has balanced usually has SE as well. So I guess, we're just wasting time discussing it here, so I regret mentioning the possibility. Let's move on...


----------



## suman134

Penon has been surging with excellent IEMs with fantastic tuning and tonality. Even though the Volt is hogging the lime lights now the ORB is still one of the best earphone under $300. Excellent vocals and clarity with fantastic timber. The bass is full, sub-bass has excellent extension and has a full bodied thump to it. It is not hard but soft and satisfying. Vocals are very accurate. Treble has very good detail and extension for under $300.
The only problem is the slightly muddy floor.
The ORB with its not so busy set of drivers delivers something mature and unique. Here is my detailed review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews


----------



## BubisUK

JEHL said:


> I can only wonder how sub $10(?) earclip Shini speakers (for lack of a better name for this form factor) compare to the KSC75 since to quote Crinacle's comment:"Non-existent sub-bass and poor resolution. But it's so well-tuned you may not even care."


What are these you are talking about?


----------



## Strifeff7

JEHL said:


> I can only wonder how sub $10(?) earclip Shini speakers (for lack of a better name for this form factor) compare to the KSC75 since to quote Crinacle's comment:"Non-existent sub-bass and poor resolution. But it's so well-tuned you may not even care."


tonality > technicality.


----------



## Strifeff7

BubisUK said:


> What are these you are talking about?


$5, cheaper than the shipping cost. 😅


----------



## BubisUK (Oct 18, 2020)

Strifeff7 said:


> $5, cheaper than the shipping cost. 😅


😃 SHINI + ??? = Profit
Edit: Are these really good or this is some joke? Are they on ali, I can't find them.
Edit2: Found them on ali and read some posts here, so decided to order them as well as Q940 😃


----------



## kmmbd (Oct 18, 2020)

There's something about Sony Walkman NW-A55 that separates it from the rest. It's not the sound output, which is good but not the best in class. It's not as powerful as the Cowon Plenue V and Hiby R3 Pro as both gets louder. This also doesn't have Android like the Fiio M6.

It's more about the overall package. The build is stellar, display is sharp and has good contrast, the buttons are clicky and got little nubs on them to identify blindly, the headphone jack is logically placed at the bottom and of course it holds charge for a long, long time and you don't need to turn it off to achieve that. There's also BT receiver mode so you can stream from Tidal/Spotify running on your phone. The feel in hand is perfect and it's so easy to grip I didn't even bother with a case.

Really nice DAP overall and if you don't need to run power hungry headphones or Final IEMs with very low sensitivity - this will serve really well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> There's something about Sony Walkman NW-A55 that separates it from the rest. It's not the sound output, which is good but not the best in class. It's not as powerful as the Cowon Plenue V and Hiby R3 Pro as both gets louder. This also doesn't have Android like the Fiio M6.
> 
> It's more about the overall package. The build is stellar, display is sharp and has good contrast, the buttons are clicky and got little nubs on them to identify blindly, the headphone jack is logically placed at the bottom and of course it holds charge for a long, long time and you don't need to turn it off to achieve that. There's also BT receiver mode so you can stream from Tidal/Spotify running on your phone. The feel in hand is perfect and it's so easy to grip I didn't even bother with a case.
> 
> Really nice DAP overall and if you don't need to run power hungry headphones or Final IEMs with very low sensitivity - this will serve really well.



the inherent weakness is the power. it will not power those 'phones that need juice. you need an amp with this DAP, but as far as easy of use, eq, and sound, this is hard to beat. that Sony house sound has been addictive to me for almost 15 years. i will always have a Sony player in my collection. always.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

just a friendly reminder, i'm selling the Mofasest Trio, so make a best offer, and go to the link below, and put an EST in your collection. 

i've been listening to my UE500 the last couple days. i bought them for $20 for the tips, but i'm impressed how good they are for metal. not very compared to most in my collection for all genres, but for metal and hard rock, they are impressive. lacking stage, which is why they rate so low overall.


----------



## JEHL

So i guess Penon wanted to start by making sure they mastered the BA tuning first. And then they thought it was missing bass extension, so they added a DD, and then they thought it needed more treble extension. So they added ESTs. 

Wonder how effective is to deliver a TOTL this way.


----------



## ChrisOc

JEHL said:


> So i guess Penon wanted to start by making sure they mastered the BA tuning first. And then they thought it was missing bass extension, so they added a DD, and then they thought it needed more treble extension. So they added ESTs.
> 
> Wonder how effective is to deliver a TOTL this way.



I would imagine it is an effective way to deliver a TOTL IEM, because as you said, "they mastered the....tuning". 

After mastering the tuning, then comes tuning for their target audience, finding the right price point, presentation and marketing. With those pieces in place they might just deliver a masterpiece for their target audience.


----------



## Ziggomatic

kmmbd said:


> There's something about Sony Walkman NW-A55 that separates it from the rest. It's not the sound output, which is good but not the best in class. It's not as powerful as the Cowon Plenue V and Hiby R3 Pro as both gets louder. This also doesn't have Android like the Fiio M6.
> 
> It's more about the overall package. The build is stellar, display is sharp and has good contrast, the buttons are clicky and got little nubs on them to identify blindly, the headphone jack is logically placed at the bottom and of course it holds charge for a long, long time and you don't need to turn it off to achieve that. There's also BT receiver mode so you can stream from Tidal/Spotify running on your phone. The feel in hand is perfect and it's so easy to grip I didn't even bother with a case.
> 
> Really nice DAP overall and if you don't need to run power hungry headphones or Final IEMs with very low sensitivity - this will serve really well.


Makes for a great transport, too!


----------



## Slater (Oct 19, 2020)

Ziggomatic said:


> Makes for a great transport, too!



Walkman makes for a great case too (at least the WM-AF54 does):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1309#post-14591962


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> I would imagine it is an effective way to deliver a TOTL IEM, because as you said, "they mastered the....tuning".
> 
> After mastering the tuning, then comes tuning for their target audience, finding the right price point, presentation and marketing. With those pieces in place they might just deliver a masterpiece for their target audience.



they did a great job with the Trio. yeah yeah, it says Mofasest, but who is that anyways? i think it's Penon.


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> There's something about Sony Walkman NW-A55 that separates it from the rest. It's not the sound output, which is good but not the best in class. It's not as powerful as the Cowon Plenue V and Hiby R3 Pro as both gets louder. This also doesn't have Android like the Fiio M6.
> 
> It's more about the overall package. The build is stellar, display is sharp and has good contrast, the buttons are clicky and got little nubs on them to identify blindly, the headphone jack is logically placed at the bottom and of course it holds charge for a long, long time and you don't need to turn it off to achieve that. There's also BT receiver mode so you can stream from Tidal/Spotify running on your phone. The feel in hand is perfect and it's so easy to grip I didn't even bother with a case.
> 
> Really nice DAP overall and if you don't need to run power hungry headphones or Final IEMs with very low sensitivity - this will serve really well.



I'm in love with my A55 as well; as you say it is simply a very well thought out device overall, the kind that is greater than the sum of its parts. I have mine in a silicone case purely to keep its aluminium corners pristine, but I might pick up the official Sony flip case from Japan down the line. It is warm and musical, the DSP features are actually worth using, and you can put @MrWalkman firmware on it to get the most out of it in terms of sound quality. 

I have a feeling that the A55 is the last of its kind; Sony is pushing the A105 as its replacement as yet another consumer electronics segment is forced to homogenise around Android. People seemingly cannot be bothered to make their own mixes and maintain a music library anymore. My A55 has a manufacturing date of Aug 2020 and I'm babying the heck out of it. From here my next step up would be the ZX507 or its eventual successor, at which point I would have already spent a thousand local dollars on a portable source and can call it a day.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> they did a great job with the Trio. yeah yeah, it says Mofasest, but who is that anyways? i think it's Penon.


Yeah obviously it's made by Penon...Trio was just a teaser for the Volt!


----------



## moondowner

https://twitter.com/ddhifi_com/status/1318123610213548032

I have high expectations on this one given the asking price of $199. They do seem to have put a good thought in these and some in-house innovations.


----------



## baskingshark

moondowner said:


> https://twitter.com/ddhifi_com/status/1318123610213548032
> 
> I have high expectations on this one given the asking price of $199. They do seem to have put a good thought in these and some in-house innovations.



Looks nice. Though the $199 USD price for a single DD has tough competition in the Tanchjim Oxygen and NM2+.





I wonder what they mean about the tuning papers. Is this IEM tunable for different sound signatures?

Frankly, I wonder if the 2 pin/MMCX connectors on the Janus is just a marketing gimmick? Most of us would just put a cable on an IEM and not frequently change it. Other than say a cable reviewer, would most other laymen frequently switch between MMCX and 2 pin cables on a single IEM?


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Frankly, I wonder if the 2 pin/MMCX connectors on the Janus is just a marketing gimmick? Most of us would just put a cable on an IEM and not frequently change it. Other than say a cable reviewer, would most other laymen frequently switch between MMCX and 2 pin cables on a single IEM?



Think about it this way, if you make an IEM with MMCX or 2-pin, you alienate people who are fans of one or the other (or have an investment already in a cable for one or the other). You could make the IEM with two different cable options, but then you have to stock both and now you're dealing with unpredictable demand for one type over the other. If you make the IEM with both cable connector types in one unit, you satisfy your whole potential customer base with a single SKU, which simplifies things for everyone.


----------



## baskingshark

nraymond said:


> Think about it this way, if you make an IEM with MMCX or 2-pin, you alienate people who are fans of one or the other (or have an investment already in a cable for one or the other). You could make the IEM with two different cable options, but then you have to stock both and now you're dealing with unpredictable demand for one type over the other. If you make the IEM with both cable connector types in one unit, you satisfy your whole potential customer base with a single SKU, which simplifies things for everyone.



Good point there. Though I would suppose most of us long enough in this hobby will have a few aftermarket cables with both MMCX and 2 pins lying about.


----------



## chinerino

unifutomaki said:


> I'm in love with my A55 as well; as you say it is simply a very well thought out device overall, the kind that is greater than the sum of its parts. I have mine in a silicone case purely to keep its aluminium corners pristine, but I might pick up the official Sony flip case from Japan down the line. It is warm and musical, the DSP features are actually worth using, and you can put @MrWalkman firmware on it to get the most out of it in terms of sound quality.
> 
> I have a feeling that the A55 is the last of its kind; Sony is pushing the A105 as its replacement as yet another consumer electronics segment is forced to homogenise around Android. People seemingly cannot be bothered to make their own mixes and maintain a music library anymore. My A55 has a manufacturing date of Aug 2020 and I'm babying the heck out of it. From here my next step up would be the ZX507 or its eventual successor, at which point I would have already spent a thousand local dollars on a portable source and can call it a day.


IMO as from a consumer point of view, 

i really liked a few things about the A55
- good software, honestly one of the smoothest and easiest to understand
- decent build and battery life 
- Sound effects 
- DSP 

some stuff that i find it questionable
- playlist creation, managing music library on com is mediocre
- cable 
- measurements on sony proven to be sub par yet the shill on the S master HX


----------



## chinerino

Here is my review of the Shozy rouge! https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/shozy-rouge-review


----------



## unifutomaki

chinerino said:


> IMO as from a consumer point of view,
> 
> i really liked a few things about the A55
> - good software, honestly one of the smoothest and easiest to understand
> ...



Really couldn't care less about measurements of sources personally, especially when they manage to sound warm and analoguish instead of clinical and digital. The Music Center app is rubbish, but its predecessor Media Go works beautifully. WMPort cables are cheap and plentiful, so I'm not too fussed.


----------



## chinerino

unifutomaki said:


> Really couldn't care less about measurements of sources personally, especially when they manage to sound warm and analoguish instead of clinical and digital. The Music Center app is rubbish, but its predecessor Media Go works beautifully. WMPort cables are cheap and plentiful, so I'm not too fussed.


yeah they are going for that subjective sound feel which i agree, but i dont agree with their signaling on the tech side of things. I do enjoy the sound of the player though.


----------



## chinmie

moondowner said:


> https://twitter.com/ddhifi_com/status/1318123610213548032
> 
> I have high expectations on this one given the asking price of $199. They do seem to have put a good thought in these and some in-house innovations.



am i the only one who's thinking to try and plug both connectors at the same time to two different source? that would be (awkwardly) interesting


----------



## Dsnuts

activatorfly said:


> Yeah obviously it's made by Penon...Trio was just a teaser for the Volt!



Actually I asked about that. Nope they had no hand in it. Though they support that company that makes em. Probably from same OEM that makes the Volts and other Penon products.


----------



## Nanokillzx

Sooo... I was stalking this thread for info on the KZ ASF. I blind-ordered it because my ZS10 Pro's pin ports were cracked, and the shell looks ****ing amazing for the price too. 
I found KZ advertising it as being 'midrange focused' and I was stoked with it so I went with it. Next day though, Crinacle uploaded his graph on a sample ASF (as well as an ASX on his website) which I was so confused about.

This is the ad they had on their Aliexpress store:




This is Crinacle's measurement along with a graph of the BGVP DM6 for comparison



I really did not expect the sheer amount of bass this thing has knowing it's a pure BA IEM (despite their advertising that they had a new design with their 22955 BA responsible for the bass, they basically added a hole in its ass) so I just had to ask a customer service rep from CCA for verification (from an online shopping website that is basically AliExpress but for our country)


----------



## MrDelicious

Nanokillzx said:


> Sooo... I was stalking this thread for info on the KZ ASF. I blind-ordered it because my ZS10 Pro's pin ports were cracked, and the shell looks ****ing amazing for the price too.
> I found KZ advertising it as being 'midrange focused' and I was stoked with it so I went with it. Next day though, Crinacle uploaded his graph on a sample ASF (as well as an ASX on his website) which I was so confused about.
> 
> This is the ad they had on their Aliexpress store:
> ...


I like how the marketing materials mention a frequency range of 10-40k Hz and then it completely dips out by 15k in their own graph.


----------



## chinerino

MrDelicious said:


> I like how the marketing materials mention a frequency range of 10-40k Hz and then it completely dips out by 15k in their own graph.


uPvOtE


----------



## audio123

Finally got the rare Fitear Titan to add to my collection. For those who do not know Fitear, it is a Japanese brand that sells their products primarily in Asia. They were first known on a global scale for their TG334 in the past. The Titan is without a doubt one of the best if not the best hybrid IEMs but it is difficult to acquire even if you live in Asia. Glad to own it finally.


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad you finally got the Tri I3


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> Glad you finally got the Tri I3


HAHA. I must say the Titan destroys the I3 completely.


----------



## Dsnuts

I kid you know. Those look about as big as the I3 though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Final Audio FI-EVA2020


















Rank C

Not the E500 or E1000 reskin I thought it was going to be. 

This is a warm-neutral sound.
But unfortunately the technicalities (details and instrument separation) are a bit below the E1000, due to the bass bleeding a tiny bit (although I prefer the tuning on this more than the E1000). 

A very non-fatiguing and relaxing sound but most importantly, nothing is offending me here (no bloated bass or sharp treble).
Although the soundstage is actually pretty wide and imaging is good.

(although it isnt as good in value as the E1000, due to the price increase.)

If you are wondering what iem to get between the E500, E1000 and this. 
I still rec the E1000 over them both, due to the tuning, technicalities and the cable.





Spoiler: Sony MH750






B+ with EQ, B without 

U-shaped

ridiculous SQ at this price, the naturality of the MH750 is beyond anything at this price and is only exceeded on the Blon 03. If only the cable wasnt as bad as it is, I would have recommended this to everyone (and if you can handle the 3,5k area better than me or is also able to use EQ).
Sony´s greatest accident indeed. 

Although if you are sensitive to pressure, this does apply more pressure than normal in terms of comfort but it also has really good isolation.

Now I need a time machine....so I can go punch the 14 year old me that threw away the stock iems that came with the sony SBH52 (mh755.....)
For some reason I had it in my mind that stock = bad when I was a kid lol.





Spoiler: NiceHCK ME80















Rank A+

Tonality and timbre are excellent and so are the technicalities, neutral tuning. 
Sounds a bit more natural than the NiceHCK DIY MX500 but a bit less airy and smaller soundstage.

Although value wise the MX500 wins because they are not that far from each other and the ME80 is around double the price.





Spoiler: Intime GO















Rank B+

cable: 0.44ohm

L-shaped sound

I was most hyped for this one out of the 4 I got.

But what a dissapointment after the Sora 2, they traded bass quality for quantity and also lost the very unique treble the Sora 2 had. 

Technicalities are also worse than the Sora 2 due to the bass that needs to be tighter. 
Even the mid-bass is quite loose. 
Mids and treble does sound very good with good tonality and isnt sharp at all. 
But has a very loud driver flex on the right side.

Guess I am glad I bought a second hand unit, because paying more money than I did would have been an even bigger dissapointment 
(I paid 80 usd, instead of the 130 usd for a new set).


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> L-shaped sound



Great impressions! I was looking at the Final Eva stuff as well, as I  am an otaku. great looking box!

Haha, excuse the newb, but what does an L-shaped sound signature sound like? Is it a lot on the bass compared to the mids/treble?


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> Great impressions! I was looking at the Final Eva stuff as well, as I  am an otaku. great looking box!
> 
> Haha, excuse the newb, but what does an L-shaped sound signature sound like? Is it a lot on the bass compared to the mids/treble?


yeah, for example if we give bass a number of 3 or 4, then mids/treble would be 2. But mids are not recessed (otherwise it would be V-shaped).

Personally I have never seen the evangelion series so you guys dont have to worry about me being biased by my fanboy side... If it was dragon ball themed though...I be shilling the hell out of it


----------



## jant71 (Oct 20, 2020)

Some new Final...


The price is open, but the A3000 is expected to sell for around 12,800 yen($120-ish) including tax, and the A4000 is expected to sell for around 15,800 yen($149) including tax.



A3000

A new product of the "A series" that pursues "transparent sound" born from the development of the flagship earphone " A8000 ". In order to realize transparent sound at an affordable price range, we set up a new base overseas, newly designed all driver parts from the diaphragm to the adhesive of each part, and φ6 mm dynamic driver unit "f-Core DU" Developed. By developing the driver in-house, it is said that it has achieved high sound quality that "cannot be in the same price range".

By carefully pressing the diaphragm in a small lot of about 1/3 of the normal size, pressure bias is suppressed and uniform molding without distortion is achieved. In addition, in order to improve the time response performance of the diaphragm, the voice coil uses 30 micro ultra-fine CCAW and is assembled with the minimum amount of adhesive to reduce the weight of the moving parts.



Completely newly designed driver "f-Core DU"

The driver front housing is made of brass, which is less susceptible to magnetic force than aluminum and has a high specific gravity. The connector is 2pin and comes with the original OFC cable.



Equipped with a 2-pin connector, it also supports re-cable

The A3000 is a model that aims for an overwhelmingly natural sound, in which each sound is localized so that it emerges with a contour in a relaxed atmosphere. The housing is matte black and has a "special matte coating" that is resistant to fingerprints and has a high quality texture.

The A4000 is a model that aims for a sound that allows you to clearly feel the rhythm of vocals and each instrument, and to get an uplifting feeling that makes your body move naturally. The housing is dark blue and has a special matte finish similar to the A3000.



A4000

As features common to both models, ear hooks with a lock mechanism, a silicon carry case, and 5 original earpiece sizes with different colors on the left and right axes are included.



Comes with a silicone carry case, etc.

Funny as you read it and it makes it sound like the 3000 is the better one almost.  We know the E3000 is the better value over the E4000 if you stick with the stock cable on the E4000. Wonder if it is the same again. Not so much a clear winner except for the signature you prefer maybe. Interesting there is only $30 between the 3000 and 4000 models this time. I might want to try one. Interesting for the GC4 cable esp. with the natural sound claim though I would most likely choose the one with less midbass to go with that cable. Hopefully the "sound that could not be from the price range" is true and not just hype but these are very interesting nonetheless.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> Finally got the rare Fitear Titan to add to my collection. For those who do not know Fitear, it is a Japanese brand that sells their products primarily in Asia. They were first known on a global scale for their TG334 in the past. The Titan is without a doubt one of the best if not the best hybrid IEMs but it is difficult to acquire even if you live in Asia. Glad to own it finally.



Gorgeous and elegant looking IEMs. I wish I could afford them.

Oh well, it will have to be the TRI I3 for now.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Looking forward to receiving my Hiby R2 and FD1 amp.


I'm receiving the triple combo set.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Some new Final...
> 
> 
> The price is open, but the A3000 is expected to sell for around 12,800 yen($120-ish) including tax, and the A4000 is expected to sell for around 15,800 yen($149) including tax.
> ...


I'll get the a3k , a4k and vr3k


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> I'll get the a3k , a4k and vr3k



Even if VR just means a gaming mic equipped cable on an A3000?? Can't you just get a cable for the first A3000?


----------



## mochill

I think tuning is different


----------



## jant71 (Oct 20, 2020)

mochill said:


> I think tuning is different



You think they really tuned it or just the impedance of the cable is what tunes it for gaming? I think since it is cheaper it is probably just the cable. Looks to be fixed cable on it cause it does not show it like the others so better check that if it makes a difference to ya. The driver section is just copy and paste as well without any mention of the driver tuned different for gaming. Don't think for 4,900 yen less than the A3000 they put in the work of retuning the driver.


----------



## KnightCaeli (Oct 20, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Some new Final...
> 
> 
> The price is open, but the A3000 is expected to sell for around 12,800 yen($120-ish) including tax, and the A4000 is expected to sell for around 15,800 yen($149) including tax.
> ...



Oooh, these look interesting! At that price point, it's probably a instant blind buy for me. I'm intrigued by the A4000's description regarding the rhythm of vocals, and that dark blue colour is understated and beautiful. Also, 0.78 two pin connectors!


----------



## jant71 (Oct 20, 2020)

Think they did some nice things there. The blue, no fingerprints, two-pin, the value they promise. 4000 is more mysterious in the sound description and what that entails. Think there will be many that are gonna get these. I just wanna keep an eye on the JP Blogs that are gonna hear them a bit early as I doubt I would grab both but choose the one that seems more for me.


----------



## KnightCaeli

jant71 said:


> Think they did some nice things there. The blue, no fingerprints, two-pin, the value they promise. 4000 is more mysterious in the sound description and what that entails. Think there will be many that are gonna get these. I just wanna keep an eye on the JP Blogs that are gonna hear them a bit early as I doubt I would grab both but choose the one that seems more for me.



I'm wondering whether to wait for these to be available in Amazon Japan, or take the plunge now and pre-order them. I'm thinking I'd rather wait rather than pay additional fees, but it's so tempting!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Meizu UR live special edition (4 BA knowles) = 200 usd







*Harman Tuned With Perfection:-*

Meizu UR Live special edition has got a professional tuning matching the Harman frequency curve. The output is simply mesmerizing with natural vocals, deep impactful bass, and extended treble frequencies. The pair output this brilliant sound clarity with a wide soundstage complementing your music well.






https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/meizu-ur-live-special-edition


Wonder if a brand that is mostly focused on smartphones will be able to compete in this price range.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> Meizu UR live special edition (4 BA knowles) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> *Harman Tuned With Perfection:-*
> ...



The shells look pretty slick, with the one side gold and the other silver. I wonder how close to the Harman curve these will get. Pretty competitive price point though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> The shells look pretty slick, with the one side gold and the other silver. I wonder how close to the Harman curve these will get. Pretty competitive price point though.


yeah, although if we are only looking at BA only setups. There arent a lot of iems (not new ones at least), but we do have the Shanling AE3 coming up soon.


----------



## rggz




----------



## Makahl

rggz said:


>



Easy... it's an earbud from Venture Electronic!


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Meizu UR live special edition (4 BA knowles) = 200 usd
> 
> 
> *Harman Tuned With Perfection:-*
> ...



Actually, Meizu started out in the audio space long before they got into cell phones. They made very popular and well respected DAPs (in China) and other products.

Their stuff is very high quality. As in Apple, 1More, and Xiaomi level of quality.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

rggz said:


>



i'm sure it won't be Zen for the wallet, if the Luna is any indicator.


----------



## JEHL

Apparently Crinacle added this to his database:



But what or who is violator73 and where are the wares sold?


----------



## feverfive

From my perspective here in the States, DUNU just seems to keep chugging along, with not much hype, over here at least.  It doesn't seem their products engender much emotion, good or bad; it comes across as competent and business-like.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> Apparently Crinacle added this to his database:
> 
> But what or who is violator73 and where are the wares sold?



He is a DIY IEM maker in my home country of Singapore. He sells his wares here: https://www.carousell.sg/violator73/

The above 16 BA set is for sale at SGD $200 (USD $147) here: https://www.carousell.sg/p/diy-16-ba-iem-for-sale-1021550853/
I just saw it listed a few days ago when I was browsing, seems a very good pricing for 16 BA, but I'm not really a BA bass fan, more of a DD guy.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 20, 2020)

The FItear Titan has to go down as the best hybrid IEM to exist. Even though it is launched in 2016, it is simply superior to anything released these days in terms of resolution and I dare say no IEMs to date can match it for that aspect. Only acquire the Titan recently but better late than never. Honestly, if you have the cash to spare and able to acquire the Titan (quite difficult due to regional availability), just do it. As its name suggests, it is the Titan of IEMs. Simply sensational.


----------



## alvinlim2010

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Final Audio FI-EVA2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I was hesitant to get the GO, and went for Kira instead and no regrets. I am intrigued by the Nagi too


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 21, 2020)

moondowner said:


> https://twitter.com/ddhifi_com/status/1318123610213548032
> 
> I have high expectations on this one given the asking price of $199. They do seem to have put a good thought in these and some in-house innovations.




https://www.facebook.com/ddhifi/photos/a.301400943847422/672788340042012/






LOL seems that the driver may blow if both the MMCX and 2 pin connectors are used simultaneously. Maybe it can be burnt in twice as fast when both connectors are used together?


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 21, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ddhifi/photos/a.301400943847422/672788340042012/
> 
> 
> 
> LOL seems that the driver may blow if both the MMCX and 2 pin connectors are used simultaneously. Maybe it can be burnt in twice as fast with the MMCX-2 pin connectors?



Reviewers take note: this is your opportunity to make A-B comparisons between two sources while controlling for IEM fit, insertion depth and auditory working memory


----------



## zenki

@alvinlim2010 check intime thread


----------



## Strifeff7

unifutomaki said:


> Reviewers take note: this is your opportunity to make A-B comparisons between two sources while controlling for IEM fit, insertion depth and auditory working memory


This is cheaper,


----------



## MrDelicious

Just guesstimating and BELIEVING is even cheaper.


----------



## kmmbd (Oct 21, 2020)

It seems the @DUNU-Topsound Zen is just around the corner, more information to be available on the 23rd. Rumors are this may use a pure Be driver like the Luna but in a _normal _metal shell vs the titanium shell of the Luna. If the performance is close to Luna's level for around half the price, that would be a big win IMO.

https://www.dunu-topsound.com/zen


----------



## feverfive

kmmbd said:


> It seems the @DUNU-Topsound Zen is just around the corner, to be released on the 23rd. Rumors are this may use a pure Be driver like the Luna but in a _normal _metal shell. If the performance is close to Luna's level for around half the price, that would be a big win IMO.
> 
> https://www.dunu-topsound.com/zen


....and likely would be the first Chi-fi at such a pricepont I would feel fine with jumping at with a blind buy.  DUNU have impressed over the last 5 months or so I've been back in this hobby after a 5+ year absence.  I had a modular cable of theirs for a short time (sold just last week after selling my last remaining IEM as well).  I said in another thread, in the US at least, their gear doesn't seem to engender much emotion (positive nor negative), and it comes across as competent and business-like.  I like how their rep at head-fi responds to threads as well.  If it's a hype train, I tend to refuse buying a ticket, so maybe that's why I am relatively attracted to DUNU.


----------



## RikudouGoku

feverfive said:


> ....and likely would be the first Chi-fi at such a pricepont I would feel fine with jumping at with a blind buy.  DUNU have impressed over the last 5 months or so I've been back in this hobby after a 5+ year absence.  I had a modular cable of theirs for a short time (sold just last week after selling my last remaining IEM as well).  I said in another thread, in the US at least, their gear doesn't seem to engender much emotion (positive nor negative), and it comes across as competent and business-like.  I like how their rep at head-fi responds to threads as well.  If it's a hype train, I tend to refuse buying a ticket, so maybe that's why I am relatively attracted to DUNU.


Kbear is working on their BELIEVE, which is a pure BE DD at around 100 usd.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Oct 21, 2020)

feverfive said:


> ....and likely would be the first Chi-fi at such a pricepont I would feel fine with jumping at with a blind buy.  DUNU have impressed over the last 5 months or so I've been back in this hobby after a 5+ year absence.  I had a modular cable of theirs for a short time (sold just last week after selling my last remaining IEM as well).  I said in another thread, in the US at least, their gear doesn't seem to engender much emotion (positive nor negative), and it comes across as competent and business-like.  I like how their rep at head-fi responds to threads as well.  If it's a hype train, I tend to refuse buying a ticket, so maybe that's why I am relatively attracted to DUNU.



Pure competence is so boring. Turns out I've owned more DUNU headphones than any other brand: DN-2000, DN-2000J, Titan 1, Titan 6, DM-480, DK-3001 -- all well-made and excellent sounding.

Edit: I think I've actually owned more Audio Technica gears, but you get the point...


----------



## BubisUK

Anyone has these? They look very nice


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> He is a DIY IEM maker in my home country of Singapore. He sells his wares here: https://www.carousell.sg/violator73/
> 
> The above 16 BA set is for sale at SGD $200 (USD $147) here: https://www.carousell.sg/p/diy-16-ba-iem-for-sale-1021550853/
> I just saw it listed a few days ago when I was browsing, seems a very good pricing for 16 BA, but I'm not really a BA bass fan, more of a DD guy.


Well he does have https://www.carousell.sg/p/diy-3ba-1dd-iem-1040059753/ and https://www.carousell.sg/p/diy-jvc-fw02-iem-1041021488/ among possibly many other things for those who aren't fans of pure BA. Which I haven't heard a BA yet...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the Hiby R5 synergizes so well with the Sennheiser IE800, it's very close to sounding as good as the JVC FW01 and the Mofasest Trio. The soundstage is wider and the bass is superior to both. With MSEB, it just sounds soooooooo good. 

The R5 is such a nice sounding player. Worth every penny. looking forward to getting the R2 and FD1 for mobile use.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 24, 2020)

Something a bit different of a discovery, these are Sleep Aid earbuds - with functions that assist in sleeping, waking up, and have 12 hours battery life / day with 8 days of service with earbud / case fully charged.  Personal alarm clock, sleep tracking and pulse tracking with app, downloadable wake-up sounds, noise blocking, "soothing sounds".  Indiegogo closed - links in spoiler.  Seems like a cool idea, surprised I haven't seen an implementation of these functions in an earbud before.

*Amazfit Xiaomi ZenBuds Smart Sleep TWS Bluetooth Earbuds Heart rate monitoring Earphone - $149.99*


Spoiler: Features and links



Personal Alarm Clock
In the morning, the alarm goes off in your ear so no one else can hear it. Wake up gently to an alarm tone that doesn’t disturb anyone around you.

Smart Noise-blocking Earbuds The Journey to "Ideal Sleep"
Amazfit ZenBuds are smart, noise-blocking earbuds that are specially designed to help you sleep. By reducing distracting noises and playing relaxing sounds, these earbuds let you block out the outside world and fall asleep effortlessly. Meanwhile, the smart sleep monitoring function analyses your sleep quality each night, helping you form healthy sleeping habits

Professional Sleep Quality Analysis
The Amazfit ZenBuds record your sleep status and stages, and provides sleep reports. You can check your sleep quality in the Zepp App and get recommendations for a better sleep, helping you form healthy habits

Secure Fit for the Whole Night
The buds are designed to be slanted into your ear, fitting perfectly the ear canal but without feeling of swelling. The innovative design braces each earpiece firmly against your outer ear, preventing them from slipping out as you move. They sit comfortably for the whole night so you can change position as you please.

Soothing Sounds Drift You to Sleep
Using Knowles full-range armature receivers, the earbuds can play different sleep-inducing sounds, imitating different scenarios and natural environments. From chirping birds to babbling brooks, let the relaxing sounds carry you into your dreams. Drift off to sleep as your stress and tension drift away. After you fall asleep, the earbuds automatically pause playing, so you can sleep soundly throughout the night.

Note:
- The automatic pause function requires to enable the “Smart Playback” mode in the APP.
- Only the official sounds provided in the "Music Library" in the APP can be uploaded in the earbuds.
- The volume of the earbuds needs to be controlled from the APP.

Purchase and info links, Indiegogo closed recently:
https://www.amazfit.com/en/zenbuds.html
https://us.amazfit.com/products/amazfit-zenbuds $149.99
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amazfit-zenbuds-fit-right-sleep-tight
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001505834692.html

Hifigo also has them (where I first saw them):
https://hifigo.com/products/amazfit...etooth-earbuds-heart-rate-monitoring-earphone


Amazfit Zenbuds - Sleeping earbuds [Xiaomify]


Amazfit does have a TWS - and for working out monitors heart-rate and rhythmically adjusts sound during your workout:

*Amazfit PowerBuds Hear The Beats*
Heart Rate Monitoring During Exercise | Magnetic Sport Ear Hooks | Superior Sound


Spoiler: Links...



https://www.amazfit.com/en/powerbuds.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000929262969.html $86
https://www.amazon.com/Amazfit-PowerBuds-Monitoring-Cancellation-Resistant/dp/B087JDND8F $99



*Amazfit zenbuds real review after one nights sleep*

*Amazfit Powerbuds Review - These Headphones Have One AMAZing Feature!*


Another discovery, Bose has "*Sleepbuds 2*" out as well, @ $249:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bose+sleepbuds+2

*Bose Sleepbuds II: First Week Impressions - Are they worth $250?*


----------



## BubisUK

Open Heart


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 22, 2020)

So I've been busy on the TRi thread examining the TRi Starsea. In the interim I've received the Smabat Black Bat. Smabat are prominently an Ear Bud manufacturer and they get a lot of Kudos for that. They seem to get bass into their Buds and that is not the easiest thing to do. Here they venture into the IEM world with, what I think is, their first IEM offering. It makes sense to enter the platform with an unusual feature, and for this IEM they use words such as Bass and Subwoofer to draw us in. It worked with me because I purchased them. They come in a small white box that goes through the letterbox. In the box are the shells, a nice looking MMCX 3.5mm cable and three white semi transparent tips.....that's it. Nothing else whatsoever. Nothing. I like that....ultra minimalistic. They are not relying on smart cases and extras, these bass boys are going to have to speak for themselves......there is nothing fancy to draw us in. So I'm not too bothered about the nice single ended cable, so I immediately put on a 4 core 4.4 mm copper cable and Spiral Dot L. We all may have imagined all sorts of Basshead things about these and the bass is for real. Wherever there is bass in a track, a clean, non-bloated bass rears up and in some quantity. Both sub and mid bass. At the other end the treble is crisp and really nice. Very present and in many tracks the treble sounds as musical than the Bass. Nice detailed treble. In the middle the mids are slightly recessed but not as much as many single DDs that I've heard, so V-shaped but with enough vocal presence to stay focused on the lyrics and soulfulness. Very well conceived IEM and it does exactly as it says on the tin, but without losing the other frequencies. To my older ears there is miraculously no bleed into the mids.....but the bass, if in the track, is very much there, but also if there is no bass the IEM can still present a great sound and rhythm. Timbre is very good. Plenty of air getting pushed too. Yes these guys sound like you have a subwoofer in your head.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> So I've been busy on the TRi thread examining the TRi Starfield. In the interim I've received the Smabat Black Fox. Smabat are prominently an Ear Bud manufacturer and they get a lot of Kudos for that. They seem to get bass into their Buds and that is not the easiest thing to do. Here they venture into the IEM world with, what I think is, their first IEM offering. It makes sense to enter the platform with an unusual feature, and for this IEM they use words such as Bass and Subwoofer to draw us in. It worked with me because I purchased them. They come in a small white box that goes through the letterbox. In the box are the shells, a nice looking MMCX 3.5mm cable and three white semi transparent tips.....that's it. Nothing else whatsoever. Nothing. I like that....ultra minimalistic. They are not relying on smart cases and extras, these bass boys are going to have to speak for themselves......there is nothing fancy to draw us in. So I'm not too bothered about the nice single ended cable, so I immediately put on a 4 core 4.4 mm copper cable and Spiral Dot L. We all may have imagined all sorts of Basshead things about these and the bass is for real. Wherever there is bass in a track, a clean, non-bloated bass rears up and in some quantity. Both sub and mid bass. At the other end the treble is crisp and really nice. Very present and in many tracks the treble sounds as musical than the Bass. Nice detailed treble. In the middle the mids are slightly recessed but not as much as many single DDs that I've heard, so V-shaped but with enough vocal presence to stay focused on the lyrics and soulfulness. Very well conceived IEM and it does exactly as it says on the tin, but without losing the other frequencies. To my older ears there is miraculously no bleed into the mids.....but the bass, if in the track, is very much there, but also if there is no bass the IEM can still present a great sound and rhythm. Timbre is very good. Plenty of air getting pushed too. Yes these guys sound like you have a subwoofer in your head.


Is the bass cleaner than the IT00?


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the bass cleaner than the IT00?


Just from memory, I'll listen later, yes. The treble too. The it00 definitely has a better, fuller, richer, midrange....but the midrange on the Black Bat is still quite nice.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> So I've been busy on the TRi thread examining the TRi Starfield. In the interim I've received the Smabat Black Fox. Smabat are prominently an Ear Bud manufacturer and they get a lot of Kudos for that. They seem to get bass into their Buds and that is not the easiest thing to do. Here they venture into the IEM world with, what I think is, their first IEM offering. It makes sense to enter the platform with an unusual feature, and for this IEM they use words such as Bass and Subwoofer to draw us in. It worked with me because I purchased them. They come in a small white box that goes through the letterbox. In the box are the shells, a nice looking MMCX 3.5mm cable and three white semi transparent tips.....that's it. Nothing else whatsoever. Nothing. I like that....ultra minimalistic. They are not relying on smart cases and extras, these bass boys are going to have to speak for themselves......there is nothing fancy to draw us in. So I'm not too bothered about the nice single ended cable, so I immediately put on a 4 core 4.4 mm copper cable and Spiral Dot L. We all may have imagined all sorts of Basshead things about these and the bass is for real. Wherever there is bass in a track, a clean, non-bloated bass rears up and in some quantity. Both sub and mid bass. At the other end the treble is crisp and really nice. Very present and in many tracks the treble sounds as musical than the Bass. Nice detailed treble. In the middle the mids are slightly recessed but not as much as many single DDs that I've heard, so V-shaped but with enough vocal presence to stay focused on the lyrics and soulfulness. Very well conceived IEM and it does exactly as it says on the tin, but without losing the other frequencies. To my older ears there is miraculously no bleed into the mids.....but the bass, if in the track, is very much there, but also if there is no bass the IEM can still present a great sound and rhythm. Timbre is very good. Plenty of air getting pushed too. Yes these guys sound like you have a subwoofer in your head.



SMABAT did release some older IEMs under their SVARA branding I think. And under their current SMABAT brand, they did release the SMABAT NCO before this Black Fox, which @Nimweth has good things to say about. Thanks for the headsup, might see if it is cheap enough to get on 11/11.

I really am a fan of their earbuds, but their foray into IEMs territory may turn out to be good too.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the bass cleaner than the IT00?


OK. Just listened to both. So much for memory. Listening is so important. The it00 manages to convey much more information and detail than the Black Bat. The Black Bat extends deeper but with less width, richness and detail. The it00 bleeds a bit more into the mids but has much more bass information/substance. In practice they both sound good though.


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> SMABAT did release some older IEMs under their SVARA branding I think. And under their current SMABAT brand, they did release the SMABAT NCO before this Black Fox, which @Nimweth has good things to say about. Thanks for the headsup, might see if it is cheap enough to get on 11/11.
> 
> I really am a fan of their earbuds, but their foray into IEMs territory may turn out to be good too.


I think the Black Bat will be very hard to dislike. It's not as organic and analogue as the it00, but it is definitely a BASS IEM. Timbre is quite good and the treble is fine. Non-fatiguing treble. Probably the level of fine detail is sacrificed, But if you are a bass person you will like the lack of bleed from the bass. I think Smabat have made a goodun.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 22, 2020)

@dharmasteve Black Fox or Bat ?

I only see Bat on AE




Some doubt is creeping in for me, on the purity levels of theses "in-expensive" cables.  Kind of reminds me of when I was an avid flashlight collector:  everything coming out of Asia had "Fire" in the name and the advertised lumens were usually 2X or 3X the actual output.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> @dharmasteve Black Fox or Bat ?
> 
> I only see Bat on AE


Black Bat is the one I've got. If it's been changed to Fox I'll adjust them. This gives me a chance to bring something unusual up. Classical music sounds really good on this IEM. It gets the Violin timbre perfectly on Sibelius's Violin Concerto, Philharmonia, Adrian Justus, cond. Enrique Batiz. Perfect recording and this Black Bat does it justice. Unexpected to say the least.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> @dharmasteve Black Fox or Bat ?
> 
> I only see Bat on AE
> 
> ...


I'm using the Faaeal cable on the Black Bat and it sounds good to me. Don't know the de facto purity level though.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Black Bat is the one I've got. If it's been changed to Fox I'll adjust them. This gives me a chance to bring something unusual up. Classical music sounds really good on this IEM. It gets the Violin timbre perfectly on Sibelius's Violin Concerto, Philharmonia, Adrian Justus, cond. Enrique Batiz. Perfect recording and this Black Bat does it justice. Unexpected to say the least.


That's good. I hear the same things on the NCO. Very organic timbre on classical instruments. More a balanced profile than basshead though, but bass is still well extended and impactful.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> That's good. I hear the same things on the NCO. Very organic timbre on classical instruments. More a balanced profile than basshead though, but bass is still well extended and impactful.


I hope you get a chance to listen or review these. I was a little surprised the highs and treble has such reasonable detail. Even the mids are not as withdrawn as I expected.


----------



## Nimweth

Those with the Black Bat, try this, it is amazing on the NCO:


----------



## audio123 (Oct 22, 2020)

Campfire Andromeda MW10/SE:Gold + Han Sound Nyx. Looks spectacular.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Those with the Black Bat, try this, it is amazing on the NCO:



Firstly fantastic recording. The Black Bat handles it really well and I was happy as a Sandman......but I made a big mistake, I listened to the same piece on the Starsea. The in-house tweeter BA of the Starsea is something else and the dynamic changes intensified dramatically. The Starsea is cut out for Classical Music....but the Black Bat does it justice too.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Firstly fantastic recording. The Black Bat handles it really well and I was happy as a Sandman......but I made a big mistake, I listened to the same piece on the Starsea. The in-house tweeter BA of the Starsea is something else and the dynamic changes intensified dramatically. The Starsea is cut out for Classical Music....but the Black Bat does it justice too.


Yes, amazing recording, Christopher Bishop and Christopher Parker were responsible, the EMI dream team!


----------



## kmmbd

What fresh hell is this...


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...


Is this an out of season april fools joke?


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...



A 40% discount? What a great deal!


----------



## Dsnuts

I suspect maybe other manufacturers will start throwing in boxed set CDs and a small player with the earphones for limited editions. Might be the start of something new in earphone land. The collectors edition. Didn't know the V90 had such a huge following to  make a limited edition gold version.


----------



## nraymond

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...



Maybe someone will buy it and tell us if the gold makes them sound "warm".


----------



## KnightCaeli

unifutomaki said:


> A 40% discount? What a great deal!



And only 5 left! Better hurry!


----------



## MrDelicious

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...


They're running earphones, for running away from your money.


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> I suspect maybe other manufacturers will start throwing in boxed set CDs and a small player with the earphones for limited editions. Might be the start of something new in earphone land. The collectors edition. Didn't know the V90 had such a huge following to  make a limited edition gold version.


Actually I think it's a version of the VX (1DD+6BA)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nraymond said:


> Maybe someone will buy it and tell us if the gold makes them sound "warm".



a lighter airier sound, like your wallet.


----------



## Nimweth

If they're solid gold, with a density of 19.3 they will be seriously heavy!


----------



## OklahKekW

Nice guys at 'TRN Official Store' helping out Moondrop with their Illumination sales. What a bargain!!!


----------



## dharmasteve

So I've bought 3 IEMs over the last couple of weeks or so. The RevoNext RX8s, the TRi Starsea and the Smabat Black Bat. Which one am I happiest to own and to recommend? The Black Bat is a DD from which the bass can blow your head off, the RevoNext RX8s a DD + 2 BAs, really coherent and way above it's price level and a non fatiguing listen and lastly the TRi Starsea DD + 2BAs, resolving and energetic. They are all good, of that there is no doubt. One though stands out above the others and that is the TRi Starsea which is a level up and, at the discounted price, a very low price yet versatile IEM.
The Revonext was £22, the Black Bat was £40 and the Starsea about £72.


----------



## BubisUK

Black Bat factory graph on Ali looks identical to the Open Heart's IEM graph, might be the same iem in a different shell, for a fraction of a price


----------



## TheVortex

BubisUK said:


> Black Bat factory graph on Ali looks identical to the Open Heart's IEM graph, might be the same iem in a different shell, for a fraction of a price



Sounds promising and you have a link to this Open heart IEM?


----------



## BubisUK (Oct 22, 2020)

TheVortex said:


> Sounds promising and you have a link to this Open heart IEM?


US $19.81  29%OFF | OPENHEART Resin Earbuds with mmcx Good-looking HIFI High Quality Audio  Wired Headset In-ear Earphones DJ Heavy Bass Earpieces
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKZ2Czn
Here you go, sir


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So this one has been discussed in discovery before, but i will remind others that the Sony MH755 is a bad ass cheap as chips earphone. The sound hits way above the price you can get this little winner, though there is a caveat. It was apparently created for Sony handhelds, so the cable is super short, so you do have to buy a quality cable adapter/extension, though i got one from ugreen on amazon for cheap, and they really provide a beautiful sound to emanate from the MH755. Do yourself a favor, skip the Mcdonald's, and pick up the MH755 and an extension, and make your ears very happy. 

https://www.ebay.com/usr/spassear?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 They seem to have the MH750, which i assume is the same as the MH755,but with a mic? if i'm wrong and you know, please correct me.


----------



## dharmasteve

BubisUK said:


> Black Bat factory graph on Ali looks identical to the Open Heart's IEM graph, might be the same iem in a different shell, for a fraction of a price


They look very similar. Could be the same. Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the figures differ, but nothing would surprise me. I'm half tempted to get the Openheart. Openheart also sell lots of Buds, like Smabat do. It's like they are Smabats shadow.


----------



## FSTOP

RikudouGoku said:


> Is this an out of season april fools joke?


That's just th


kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...


That's just the "Running Earphone" edition, just wait for the Pro version. That solid gold is the sports/workout/lawn mowing beater set! 🤣😜🤣


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 22, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...



Amazing. *Fools' gold.*

I'm more inclined to think this is a Halloween prank rather than a real listing. I thought the Illumination was crazily prized, this is on a whole different planet!

I would like to call it "golden ears", but then I'm not sure that the sound quality will measure up to it. TRN's most expensive IEMs (the TRN BA8 and TRN VX) weren't that good sounding for the coin TBH, and those were at $140 and $90 at launch. For a ton load more of money I'm not very optimistic. 



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So this one has been discussed in discovery before, but i will remind others that the Sony MH755 is a bad ass cheap as chips earphone. The sound hits way above the price you can get this little winner, though there is a caveat. It was apparently created for Sony handhelds, so the cable is super short, so you do have to buy a quality cable adapter/extension, though i got one from ugreen on amazon for cheap, and they really provide a beautiful sound to emanate from the MH755. Do yourself a favor, skip the Mcdonald's, and pick up the MH755 and an extension, and make your ears very happy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/spassear?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 They seem to have the MH750, which i assume is the same as the MH755,but with a mic? if i'm wrong and you know, please correct me.



There's lots of fake MH755s now, especially the black coloured ones. I guess u can ask more in the Sony MH755 thread on how to differentiate a fake from real, and where to get legit sets: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## Ziggomatic

baskingshark said:


> Amazing. I'm more inclined to think this is a Halloween prank rather than a real listing. I thought the Illumination was crazily prized, this is on a whole different planet!
> 
> I would like to call it "golden ears", but then I'm not sure that the sound quality will measure up to it. TRN's most expensive IEMs (the TRN BA8 and TRN VX) weren't that good sounding TBH, and those were at $140 and $90 at launch. For a ton load more of money I'm not very optimistic.
> 
> ...



I still don't understand the economics behind making knockoffs of $7 headphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the link i shared with the seller is legit products. i've bought 4 different Sony products from them, and all of them were legit, which is why i stick with them, because yes, there's a crap ton of fake Sony products out there.


----------



## BubisUK (Oct 22, 2020)

But you get 50% off as a BONUS 😃
Edit: On the serious side, someone in TRN definitely lost their marbles when they came up with this 😃


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> But you get 50% off as a BONUS 😃
> Edit: On the serious side, someone in TRN definitely lost their marbles when they came up with this 😃



50% off the store for LIFE.


----------



## unifutomaki

Better make up your mind before purchasing and take advantage of their free engraving service, because they accept no refunds on these! 

But don't worry, the inevitable QC issues will be sorted with their Lifetime Warranty which will require that you send the pieces back to China at your own expense (and better get shipping insurance with that too).


----------



## nraymond

BubisUK said:


> Edit: On the serious side, someone in TRN definitely lost their marbles when they came up with this 😃



I don't know, is it any more absurd than the Focal Utopia by Tournaire for $120,000 (with optional gold plated bronze cast dedicated stand for an additional $12,000) or the Onkyo H900M with 20-carat diamonds for $100,000?


----------



## BubisUK

Well TRN wants to get a piece of that premium, premium, premium segment of the hobby 😃


----------



## unifutomaki

BubisUK said:


> Well TRN wants to get a piece of that premium, premium, premium segment of the hobby 😃



At least they put an upgrade cable in the box. Value, right...?


----------



## JEHL

Does anyone have any gear from violator73?


----------



## courierdriver

audio123 said:


> Campfire Andromeda MW10/SE:Gold + Han Sound Nyx. Looks spectacular.


Aesthetically, the looks of this combo is killer! Absolutely beautiful and totally looks high end.


----------



## audio123

courierdriver said:


> Aesthetically, the looks of this combo is killer! Absolutely beautiful and totally looks high end.


It sounds brilliant too!


----------



## doushi

unifutomaki said:


>


"it cannot be sold again". 
Even they admit that no one will buy it if you try to sell your used trn-gold


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

doushi said:


> "it cannot be sold again".
> Even they admit that no one will buy it if you try to sell your used trn-gold



Yeah. You buy that, and it's something you're keeping forever. well, unless you give @jwbrent a good deal? LOL He might be interested?


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> They look very similar. Could be the same. Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the figures differ, but nothing would surprise me. I'm half tempted to get the Openheart. Openheart also sell lots of Buds, like Smabat do. It's like they are Smabats shadow.



.....or part of the same group of companies/businesses. Dunu/Fiio/Jade Audio; KBEAR/TRI.....etc.


----------



## astermk (Oct 23, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> But you get 50% off as a BONUS 😃
> Edit: On the serious side, someone in TRN definitely lost their marbles when they came up with this 😃


Ah yes, I'm going to buy a TRN VX for ~250 times its original MSRP, and thus waste $14940, to end up with an IEM that weighs 150+ grams because muh gold (I'm curious just how heavy these feel in the ear), so that...I can get a 50% discount on $10 cables...

You would need to buy almost 3000 TRN 8-core cables before this becomes profitable. This is hysterical. Even more hysterical is that they didn't even choose their flagship IEM to turn to gold. What price difference does it really make when they're pricing them as much as a new car anyway?


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Amazing. *Fools' gold.*
> 
> I'm more inclined to think this is a Halloween prank rather than a real listing. I thought the Illumination was crazily prized, this is on a whole different planet!
> 
> ...



A prank???  

You and my bank account just shattered my dream to have gold nuggets in my ears! 😭

I  feel like the man who simply wanted to find out which Apple product he could get:

Man: "Siri, check my bank account and tell me which Apple product I can afford".

Siri: checks man's bank account and replies, "Apple juice".


----------



## unifutomaki

astermk said:


> they didn't even choose their flagship IEM to turn to gold.



Midas's touch didn't quite work properly because of QC


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> A prank???
> 
> You and my bank account just shattered my dream to have gold nuggets in my ears! 😭
> 
> ...



For the sake of science, calling on @RikudouGoku to take $15000 USD for the team and get a set of this Golden Ears TRN. As always, @RikudouGoku has been ahead of the curve in getting newly released IEMs, and selfless in the pursuit of sonic nirvana.

Or better yet, someone should ask TRN for a review/loaner set LOL. Wonder what they will say. 

Maybe worst case scenerio, we can start some crowdfunding thingy to buy this Golden Ears TRN. Thereafter, we can do a review tour on headfi for it. I hope their Bellsing drivers inside and soldering are all made of gold too. Even if the sound is not good, we could potentially melt it down and sell the stuff thereafter to donate the proceeds to charity or something once the review tour is done.


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> For the sake of science, calling on @RikudouGoku to take $15000 USD for the team and get a set of this Golden Ears TRN. As always, @RikudouGoku has been ahead of the curve in getting newly released IEMs, and selfless in the pursuit of sonic nirvana.
> 
> Or better yet, someone should ask TRN for a review/loaner set LOL. Wonder what they will say.
> 
> Maybe worst case scenerio, we can start some crowdfunding thingy to buy this Golden Ears TRN. Thereafter, we can do a review tour on headfi for it. I hope their Bellsing drivers inside and soldering are all made of gold too. Even if the sound is not good, we could potentially melt it down and sell the stuff thereafter to donate the proceeds to charity or something once the review tour is done.


Apparently Sheik Abdulla of the small kingdom of Wonga, says they go perfectly with the KZ cable. Sadly they are so heavy he lost one as it fell out on his yacht and now he only has the left one, left. He likes mono 60's music so there's no problem. He says the treble could be better though. He's gonna buy a pair for everybody in his kingdom. Cheap as chips.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 23, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Black Bat factory graph on Ali looks identical to the Open Heart's IEM graph, might be the same iem in a different shell, for a fraction of a price


Seeing as I already have the Black Bat, there was only one way to find the TRUTH. 'Curiosity killed the cat'.....I ordered the Open Hearts....£22 with coins. The only way to find out! Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the specs are slightly different, but copying is pretty rife in ChiFi. Maybe an OEM make both the Open Heart and the Black Bat. We shall find out. The Black Bat is a bass monster, with reasonable treble detail and recessed mids, but not too recessed. It can't match a DD + 2 BA's for detail and treble though. Sherlock Holmes, IEM detective, is on the case. Now to wake up with my Macchiato.


----------



## BubisUK

dharmasteve said:


> Seeing as I already have the Black Bat, there was only one way to find the TRUTH. 'Curiosity killed the cat'.....I ordered the Open Hearts....£22 with coins. The only way to find out! Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the specs are slightly different, but copying is pretty rife in ChiFi. Maybe an OEM make both the Open Heart and the Black Bat. We shall find out. The Black Bat is a bass monster, with reasonable treble detail and recessed mids, but not too recessed. It can't match a DD + 2 BA's for detail and treble though. Sherlock Holmes, IEM detective, is on the case. Now to wake up with my Macchiato.


Keep us posted how it is going to turn out  And enjoy your coffee 👍


----------



## Dcell7 (Oct 23, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...


QC probably still sucks even with this price  imagine sending this back to claim warranty. It is going to be a heavily insured package.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> For the sake of science, calling on @RikudouGoku to take $15000 USD for the team and get a set of this Golden Ears TRN. As always, @RikudouGoku has been ahead of the curve in getting newly released IEMs, and selfless in the pursuit of sonic nirvana.
> 
> Or better yet, someone should ask TRN for a review/loaner set LOL. Wonder what they will say.
> 
> Maybe worst case scenerio, we can start some crowdfunding thingy to buy this Golden Ears TRN. Thereafter, we can do a review tour on headfi for it. I hope their Bellsing drivers inside and soldering are all made of gold too. Even if the sound is not good, we could potentially melt it down and sell the stuff thereafter to donate the proceeds to charity or something once the review tour is done.


I rather keep my liver lol.


----------



## activatorfly

baskingshark said:


> Amazing. *Fools' gold.*
> 
> I'm more inclined to think this is a Halloween prank rather than a real listing. I thought the Illumination was crazily prized, this is on a whole different planet!
> 
> ...


Ghouls Fold !


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> What fresh hell is this...



There’s a $5 off store coupon available right now!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> There’s a $5 off store coupon available right now!!



oh! that makes it reasonable then LOL


----------



## Ziggomatic

activatorfly said:


> Ghouls Fold !



Love a good spoonerism.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> There’s a $5 off store coupon available right now!!



Now I'm tempted. Absolute steal at that price after coupon


----------



## doushi

Dani157 said:


> Now I'm tempted. Absolute steal at that price after coupon


Does coupons stack? I'll start collecting


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

doushi said:


> Does coupons stack? I'll start collecting



You got the Mofasest Trio coming. You don't need a gold plated TRN turd. LOL


----------



## doushi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You got the Mofasest Trio coming. You don't need a gold plated TRN turd. LOL


At $5 each, and lets say a coupon a day, it will take me 8 years of coupon collecting anyway lol. Even after 8 years of coupon collecting, it still cost more than the trio


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah. You buy that, and it's something you're keeping forever. well, unless you give @jwbrent a good deal? LOL He might be interested?



yeah, my manic buying spree this summer has ended. I’ve given away many of the items I bought this year.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> yeah, my manic buying spree this summer has ended. I’ve given away many of the items I bought this year.



What about the Odin? Is that a keeper, or were you not impressed?


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What about the Odin? Is that a keeper, or were you not impressed?



The Odin, the A8000, and the Luna are the keepers, everything else I gave to my son. I love the Odin although I wish it had about 2-3dB more mid-bass.


----------



## microphonic

BubisUK said:


> But you get 50% off as a BONUS 😃
> Edit: On the serious side, someone in TRN definitely lost their marbles when they came up with this 😃



I think this is actually marketing genius. It is so obviously bonkers to offer a $50 for $15 grand that it grabs attention, with lots of people posting about how nuts this is. I doubt they expect to sell any, but if the goal was to get a bunch of posts and clicks - mission accomplished! Or maybe someone slipped a couple of magic mushrooms into the lunch buffet at the marketing strategy workshop. Personally I would like a set of diamond crusted KZ ZSNs.


----------



## zenki

@jwbrent What about the new FADs?


----------



## Audio Fun (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey guys,
Hope you doing well. I just posted the review on the Oriveti OH300, it is amazing IEM for its price range.
It is smooth and lively, with superb vocal presentation and realistic timbre. Really easy to like sound signature overall.
If you are interesting about OH300, checkout my review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oriveti-oh300.23752/reviews#item-review-24611
Have a great weekend!


----------



## BubisUK (Oct 24, 2020)

This set looks really nice 
Edit: Removed stupid joke.


----------



## februaryair

BubisUK said:


> This set looks really nice
> Edit: Removed stupid joke.


beautiful


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 24, 2020)

So how did the Hifiman RE-400 slip between the cracks? Great mids, fast articulate bass, and very controlled and relaxed highs. Excellent for metal and hard rock, and so tiny they really are comfy as heck. You can get them for around $20.00 nowadays, and they smoke most earphones you can buy for that price. Not for bassheads, but the bass is easily EQ'able and plays very nicely out of my Fiio amp.

Come to think of it, Hifiman has really fallen behind in the market, after a legendary start. I was thinking the same with NuForce and VSonic. They were all making inroads and suddenly they kinda faded.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I have finally measured all my iems I currently own using the IEC711. (55, not counting the different configs some iems have.)

It is in the "IEM Measurements" page in my database.





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> I have finally measured all my iems I currently own using the IEC711. (55, not counting the different configs some iems have.)
> 
> It is in the "IEM Measurements" page in my database.
> 
> ...



I wonder what is going on at 30hz? The graphs have a spike there. Some sort of artifact, or resonance?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Audiosense TX15 (10mm DD) = 30 usd



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001603533911.html


Wow, no one noticed that Audiosense released a new iem? (and it was 9 days ago.)




Slater said:


> I wonder what is going on at 30hz? The graphs have a spike there. Some sort of artifact, or resonance?


yeah, no idea really. Some iems are better and some are worse.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Audiosense TX15 (10mm DD) = 30 usd
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001603533911.html
> 
> ...


Guess I should be hyped but being hardwired is a buzzkill for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Guess I should be hyped but being hardwired is a buzzkill for me.


yeah, at that price it should have a replaceable cable.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 24, 2020)

hmscott said:


> New Tranya M10, 14.2mm Graphene driver, 4 microphones, 10 hours on charge
> Promo code: 30M10 30% discount
> https://www.tranya.com/tanya-m10-ul...th-stereo-immersive-surround-sound-p0029.html
> 
> ...


I waited to order until the Tranya M10 price dropped a bit further, it'll probably drop a bit more again around the holidays, but I got 2 pair of the Tranya M10's for $59.99 each from Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GSF22Z1

And, I also ordered the short style of AZLA eartips that worked in the Tranya T10 case, and good news - they also fit in the Tranya M10 case.

These AZLA SednaEarfitLight tips "fixed" the "hollow" stock tipped Tranya M10 sound enough for me to be happy with the Tranya M10 sound, for now.

Stock out of the box the Tranya M10 sound is a bit "reedy" with the stock tips.  One 2 pair package of SednaEarfitLight tip's fitted out both pairs of Tranya M10's.  The AZLA tips in various styles have been sturdy in use on my other IEM's and TWS's, not showing any wear after weeks / months of use.

AZLA SednaEarfitLight 2 Pairs (Size ML)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083XS7P6Y


Spoiler: image






After about 4 hours use the Tranya M10 sound is growing on me.  I like the button - or rather I like the lack of a touch spot on them.  I like the Boosted Bass on some things, but there is enough bass without it as well - they came with Bass Boost enabled, btw.

Here are a set of the T10's + case (left) next to the T10's + case (right) for comparison:

I imagine the Tranya M10 battery charge will last longer without the Bass Boost enabled, but with 10 (earbud) / 80 (case) hours of battery life it seems "extra" to worry about saving battery life by turning off the Bass Boost.

I'll update after a week or so, or if I find a problem.  For now they are replacing my T10's in rotation due to the M10's potentially longer battery life.


Spoiler: Tranya M10 Control Button Sequences









These vibrate viscerally like no other TWS I've experienced (not saying much), it's a real treat to listen to the "Song of the Stars" by "Dead Can Dance" on Tidal - and actually I was reminded of this track coincidentally by looking for reviews of the "ALSYVOX Full Range Panel Speakers" and found this listening session on Youtube.

Yup, even through Youtube the Tranya M10's vibrated on Bass Boost to this track as recorded through the Tintoretto speakers.  Of course, streaming the same track through Tidal is much harder hitting, here's the links:

*Dr Vinyl, AMAZING LISTENING SESSION, the Alsyvox Tintoretto speakers, McGary Audio amp, Pear Audio*

*Tidal - "Song of the Stars" by "Dead Can Dance" on the Album Spiritchaser*
https://tidal.com/browse/track/2204961
https://tidal.com/browse/album/2204959

With the better sealing tips - I found a fit (ML) that works for me on all the IEM's and TWS's I've tried - with AZLA providing different formulations of materials and length differences in several models to fit TWS cases.

On stock tips I miss so much of the intended sound delivery - so I can understand why others have said the Tranya M10's are "disappointing" on stock tips, not so from what I am hearing on the AZLA SednaEarfitLight's.

Whatever tips end up working for you, it's worth searching for and "discovering" the tips that work for you.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ok fellas. I'm looking for a winner that's in the $150-$200 range that y'all think is a dominator in the proce range, and punches above, has well extended treble/airy highs, but not smooth or recessed like the Mofasest Trio or Hifiman, wide soundstage, excellent imaging and detail retrieval, and lastly, balanced with fast/punchy and articulate bass. So share with me your thoughts and recommendations. 

the TRI I3 is out, as several revews state the treble is polite or smooth, and i'm not into that type of sound signature, which is why i got rid of the Mofasest Trio and my Sennheiser headphones. i've got the NF audio NM2+ on the table as well as the Hifiman RE-800.


----------



## Luis1316

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok fellas. I'm looking for a winner that's in the $150-$200 range that y'all think is a dominator in the proce range, and punches above, has well extended treble/airy highs, but not smooth or recessed like the Mofasest Trio or Hifiman, wide soundstage, excellent imaging and detail retrieval, and lastly, balanced with fast/punchy and articulate bass. So share with me your thoughts and recommendations.
> 
> the TRI I3 is out, as several revews state the treble is polite or smooth, and i'm not into that type of sound signature, which is why i got rid of the Mofasest Trio and my Sennheiser headphones. i've got the NF audio NM2+ on the table as well as the Hifiman RE-800.


Oh, I bet that LZ A6 would be perfect for you.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Luis1316 said:


> Oh, I bet that LZ A6 would be perfect for you.


 Yeah, get the A6. It checks all those boxes really well at just slightly above your budget. It may get below $200 in a few weeks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i already have the A7 on the way.


----------



## Ziggomatic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i already have the A7 on the way.



NM2+ then. I haven't heard enough to say it's the end-all be-all in the price range, but it punches waay above it's asking price.


----------



## kmmbd

More details about the Dunu Zen emerges and it seems to be a very promising single-DD offering. 

The driver is not the pure Beryllium Luna driver but it is a new alloy: Aluminum-Magnesium. It's a bit similar to Focal's offerings in a sense with the Utopia having a Beryllium driver whereas the Clear has a Magnesium driver. At 13.5mm diameter it reminds me of the pretty large Titan 1 driver, and even the shell design has some similarities in a sense. The driver magnet assembly is also improved and apparently has a magnetic flux density of 1.8 Tesla. That's pretty substantial and I hope the Zen some low-end emphasis to allow for great sub-bass rumble (the driver seems capable no doubt). The cable seems similar to the Studio SA6 one, which is also great. 

Single dynamic drivers are having a resurgence and I won't have it any other way!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> More details about the Dunu Zen emerges and it seems to be a very promising single-DD offering.
> 
> The driver is not the pure Beryllium Luna driver but it is a new alloy: Aluminum-Magnesium. It's a bit similar to Focal's offerings in a sense with the Utopia having a Beryllium driver whereas the Clear has a Magnesium driver. At 13.5mm diameter it reminds me of the pretty large Titan 1 driver, and even the shell design has some similarities in a sense. The driver magnet assembly is also improved and apparently has a magnetic flux density of 1.8 Tesla. That's pretty substantial and I hope the Zen some low-end emphasis to allow for great sub-bass rumble (the driver seems capable no doubt). The cable seems similar to the Studio SA6 one, which is also great.
> 
> Single dynamic drivers are having a resurgence and I won't have it any other way!



HOW MUCH is the key thought? HOW MUCH? Because if it's anywhere near Luna pricing...HARD PASS.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Speaking of single dynamics, if you haven't already purchased the Hifiman RE-400 or haven't tried it, go out and get it while it's hovering around $20.00. Vocals are so lush and well presented without sibilance, and the stage is so big for a tiny driver. These were a great value when they were $70, but at $20ish, they are a must have.


----------



## doushi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok fellas. I'm looking for a winner that's in the $150-$200 range that y'all think is a dominator in the proce range, and punches above, has well extended treble/airy highs, but not smooth or recessed like the Mofasest Trio or Hifiman, wide soundstage, excellent imaging and detail retrieval, and lastly, balanced with fast/punchy and articulate bass. So share with me your thoughts and recommendations.
> 
> the TRI I3 is out, as several revews state the treble is polite or smooth, and i'm not into that type of sound signature, which is why i got rid of the Mofasest Trio and my Sennheiser headphones. i've got the NF audio NM2+ on the table as well as the Hifiman RE-800.


get the NM2+. I got one and it's should check your boxes. Get it from drop if you can. For some reason that $152 purchase gave me $20 worth of points.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Name brand is everything. While it took several days to sell my Mofasest Trio, it only took an hour to sell both my Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 58x Jubilee. Literally 60 minutes to unload both, and in my opinion, the Trio sounded better than either one of those full sized cans. But i'm thankful. Don't get me wrong. lol It's allowed me to buy the A7, N40, and that still undecided third i mentioned earlier. Possibly the NM2+?


----------



## wayofthedawn

You can currently get the NM2+ for $135 on aliexpress


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i already have the A7 on the way.



Fwiw the A6 and A7 does sound very different.

The NM2+ is a class leader in its price range (given that you enjoy their signature). That being said the A6 is a lot more fun and quite special imo.


----------



## baskingshark

wayofthedawn said:


> You can currently get the NM2+ for $135 on aliexpress



Thanks for the headsup. Nice deal.

Though 11/11 is just a 2 weeks or so away, I suspect it might be even cheaper then with stacking coupons? Though there might be transport delays for 11/11 cause of the massive amount of orders.



RikudouGoku said:


> Audiosense TX15 (10mm DD) = 30 usd
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001603533911.html
> 
> ...



I asked Audiosense on Aliexpress about this set, apparently the rep says it is an older model. It was selling locally in their domestic China market for quite some time, they are only just selling it internationally now. I asked for graphs and some translations for their store page, they say they will try to upload the translations next week. But yeah, non detachable cable is a bit of a con for me, though at $30 USD maybe I can still close one eye if the sound is good eg Final Audio E3000 (that is a bit more though).


----------



## wayofthedawn

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup. Nice deal.
> 
> Though 11/11 is just a 2 weeks or so away, I suspect it might be even cheaper then with stacking coupons? Though there might be transport delays for 11/11 cause of the massive amount of orders.
> 
> ...



I don't think it will get much cheaper than that!
Not sure though, but it's pretty tempting IMO!


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i already have the A7 on the way.


The A6 is different enough from the A7 to have both without redundancy.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 25, 2020)

audio123 said:


> The Dunu SA6 is in the house. What's special about the SA6 is that each SA6 will have an unique stabilized wood design faceplate. Which one will I get?


Here we go. My SA6's design turns out to be:






Now time for the ultimate question. Does the SA6 sound good? It is a resounding yes. To sum it up easily, defined bass, crystal clear midrange, airy treble and spacious presentation. The SA6 exceeds my expectations and it is a 100% winner in my book.


----------



## kmmbd (Oct 25, 2020)

My Dunu SA6 meanwhile has a starkly different look to the one @audio123 received. While some may find it odd that you can't pick your own faceplate, this randomness adds a sense of anticipation and frankly all the faceplates I've seen so far are beautiful at the very least.

In terms of sound: these compete really well in the $500/600 bracket and frankly I can't really find anything wrong with the overall tonality. Resolution is very competitive for the price range, imaging is great and the midrange has a natural timbre and tonality without sacrificing on the technicalities. The soundstage isn't the widest and bass rumble and texture is lacking compared to certain dynamic driver IEMs but for an all-BA configuration I quite like the bass response here unlike most all-BA setups out there. Those vented Sonion woofers are doing their job well.


----------



## wayofthedawn

kmmbd said:


> My Dunu SA6 meanwhile has a starkly different look to the one @audio123 received. While some may find it odd that you can't pick your own faceplate, this randomness adds a sense of anticipation and frankly all the faceplates I've seen so far are beautiful at the very least.
> 
> In terms of sound: these compete really well in the $500/600 bracket and frankly I can't really find anything wrong with the overall tonality. Resolution is very competitive for the price range, imaging is great and the midrange has a natural timbre and tonality without sacrificing on the technicalities. The soundstage isn't the widest and bass rumble and texture is lacking compared to certain dynamic driver IEMs but for an all-BA configuration I quite like the bass response here unlike most all-BA setups out there. Those vented Sonion woofers are doing their job well.



Wow, yours look frikking awesome! It's like you got the best looking one, IMO.
Thank you for your *honest* impressions!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

peter123 said:


> Fwiw the A6 and A7 does sound very different.
> 
> The NM2+ is a class leader in its price range (given that you enjoy their signature). That being said the A6 is a lot more fun and quite special imo.



so the A7 is completely different than the A6? How so, and is it a step up or a side move?


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 25, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> so the A7 is completely different than the A6? How so, and is it a step up or a side move?


The A7 is going for a natural sound while the A6 is going for uniqueness. Technicalities wise they are close but I would say the A7 is a bit better (although the A6 has much more air than the A7). Bass on the A7 for example is much more natural where it can adapt to a slower and looser bass when the song calls for it (hip-hop) and faster/tighter when it needs to (metal/rock). The A6 is pretty much always a fast/tight bass, so it is less versatile but sounds unique.

The A6 has been the iem I have loved for almost a year and not for no reasons.

EDIT: 


The A6 has more bass on the graph, but since it is tighter/faster it is actually cleaner.

The only problem I can see some people having with it (a6), is that the upper treble can be a bit too much.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> The A7 is going for a natural sound while the A6 is going for uniqueness. Technicalities wise they are close but I would say the A7 is a bit better (although the A6 has much more air than the A7). Bass on the A7 for example is much more natural where it can adapt to a slower and looser bass when the song calls for it (hip-hop) and faster/tighter when it needs to (metal/rock). The A6 is pretty much always a fast/tight bass, so it is less versatile but sounds unique.
> 
> The A6 has been the iem I have loved for almost a year and not for no reasons.
> 
> ...



ok, this makes me feel much better. thanks for the clarification. i'm looking for technicalities and clarity, not uniqueness. i got old ears. lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok, this makes me feel much better. thanks for the clarification. i'm looking for technicalities and clarity, not uniqueness. i got old ears. lol


Sounds like you might prefer the A7 then. Either way both are great.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds like you might prefer the A7 then. Either way both are great.



My set should be here on Wednesday most likely, as i paid for DHL express. i got a bunch of stuff coming in at around the same time. i'll let y'all know what i think, and thanks again.


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> Seeing as I already have the Black Bat, there was only one way to find the TRUTH. 'Curiosity killed the cat'.....I ordered the Open Hearts....£22 with coins. The only way to find out! Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the specs are slightly different, but copying is pretty rife in ChiFi. Maybe an OEM make both the Open Heart and the Black Bat. We shall find out. The Black Bat is a bass monster, with reasonable treble detail and recessed mids, but not too recessed. It can't match a DD + 2 BA's for detail and treble though. Sherlock Holmes, IEM detective, is on the case. Now to wake up with my Macchiato.


Regarding the Smabat Black Bat. It is a mega bass IEM, but I have made a discovery....on some tracks the bass does bloom/bleed. In fact on one or two tracks it was more a haemorrhage. In general it keeps itself from bass bloom, so on 2PAQ, Ambitionz Az A Ridah it keeps the bass nicely in check, but on Katie Melua, Ghost Town the bass blooms like a giant fuzzy blue rinse perm. It very much depends on the recording. It's still a nice IEM and suitable for people who want to damage their hearing. It may well be that the Open Heart (all these bleed references) version at £23 may be the Black Bat twin. Every one should have one so they can realise that being a bass head is not neccessarily a safe thing, or good for ones capacity to hear.


----------



## Vruksha

peter123 said:


> Fwiw the A6 and A7 does sound very different.
> 
> The NM2+ is a class leader in its price range (given that you enjoy their signature). That being said the A6 is a lot more fun and quite special imo.


Would it be a safe bet to invest on A7 as an upgrade from NM2+? Do they sound quiet different from each other or just slight difference? I know comparing a single DD and hybrid is not fair but Technically does A7 excel on a huge margin?
Conning from NM2+, I am looking for more speed attack/decay and better air, instrument seperation even on the busiest tracks, Most of my playlist is metal/rock so keeping that in consideration. I am also considering B2 as an option for comparison.


----------



## jwbrent

zenki said:


> @jwbrent What about the new FADs?



If you mean the A3000 and A4000, I don’t know anything other than what was released on final’s Japanese website. Scaled down versions of the A8000, it seems.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vruksha said:


> Would it be a safe bet to invest on A7 as an upgrade from NM2+? Do they sound quiet different from each other or just slight difference? I know comparing a single DD and hybrid is not fair but Technically does A7 excel on a huge margin?
> Conning from NM2+, I am looking for more speed attack/decay and better air, instrument seperation even on the busiest tracks, Most of my playlist is metal/rock so keeping that in consideration. I am also considering B2 as an option for comparison.



That's me too. So I'm hoping the A7 are my final buy for metal/rock. i'm looking for the same thing you are, so if the NM2+ doesn't provide that now, i'm glad I didn't pull the trigger. Thanks. I'm looking at a used Sony XBA-Z5 atm. We'll see how that works out?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Anyone here have the Z5 and enjoy them?


----------



## Vruksha

I like the NM2+ they are my daily drivers now, I listen to a lotta extreme metal subgenres like death/black. Surprisingly the NM2+ keeps up for a DD it's quiet impressive but at times when the track gets too busy i feel they struggle to keep up (pls kind in mind this is a very demanding genre so it's literally asking too much from a $170 DD iem) that said they can easily keep up with Slayer and usual thrash to an extent even death metal. 
A7 is getting a lotta praise I wonder if they can do extreme metal better than NM2+, I've heard B2 is good for such genres it just sounds slightly thin according to many reviewers but for extreme metal I think it's better not to have thicker notes.. guessing it will sound muddy (just my personal opinion, I could be wrong)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vruksha said:


> I like the NM2+ they are my daily drivers now, I listen to a lotta extreme metal subgenres like death/black. Surprisingly the NM2+ keeps up for a DD it's quiet impressive but at times when the track gets too busy i feel they struggle to keep up (pls kind in mind this is a very demanding genre so it's literally asking too much from a $170 DD iem) that said they can easily keep up with Slayer and usual thrash to an extent even death metal.
> A7 is getting a lotta praise I wonder if they can do extreme metal better than NM2+, I've heard B2 is good for such genres it just sounds slightly thin according to many reviewers but for extreme metal I think it's better not to have thicker notes.. guessing it will sound muddy (just my personal opinion, I could be wrong)



I listen to extreme metal, and many of my test tracks include Absu, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, and Emperor. So if the A7 can peel those band's music craftfully, then they will be my metal be all end all.


----------



## audio123

kmmbd said:


> My Dunu SA6 meanwhile has a starkly different look to the one @audio123 received. While some may find it odd that you can't pick your own faceplate, this randomness adds a sense of anticipation and frankly all the faceplates I've seen so far are beautiful at the very least.
> 
> In terms of sound: these compete really well in the $500/600 bracket and frankly I can't really find anything wrong with the overall tonality. Resolution is very competitive for the price range, imaging is great and the midrange has a natural timbre and tonality without sacrificing on the technicalities. The soundstage isn't the widest and bass rumble and texture is lacking compared to certain dynamic driver IEMs but for an all-BA configuration I quite like the bass response here unlike most all-BA setups out there. Those vented Sonion woofers are doing their job well.


I concur. Dunu has a gem in the SA6. Just brilliant.


----------



## Vruksha

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I listen to extreme metal, and many of my test tracks include Absu, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, and Emperor. So if the A7 can peel those band's music craftfully, then they will be my metal be all end all.


Sweet! I love Emperor and Absu 🤘 You have an A7 coming right? Pls leave your impressions after testing with some extreme metal tracks buddy.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vruksha said:


> Sweet! I love Emperor and Absu 🤘 You have an A7 coming right? Pls leave your impressions after testing with some extreme metal tracks buddy.



Absolutely. I'm always looking to share my iem performance with fellow metalheads. \m/ \m/


----------



## jeejack

kmmbd said:


> There's something about Sony Walkman NW-A55 that separates it from the rest. It's not the sound output, which is good but not the best in class. It's not as powerful as the Cowon Plenue V and Hiby R3 Pro as both gets louder. This also doesn't have Android like the Fiio M6.
> 
> It's more about the overall package. The build is stellar, display is sharp and has good contrast, the buttons are clicky and got little nubs on them to identify blindly, the headphone jack is logically placed at the bottom and of course it holds charge for a long, long time and you don't need to turn it off to achieve that. There's also BT receiver mode so you can stream from Tidal/Spotify running on your phone. The feel in hand is perfect and it's so easy to grip I didn't even bother with a case.
> 
> Really nice DAP overall and if you don't need to run power hungry headphones or Final IEMs with very low sensitivity - this will serve really well.



Have you tried MrWalkman firmware?
I am very interested in buying one


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jeejack said:


> Have you tried MrWalkman firmware?
> I am very interested in buying one



What's it do? is it like rockboxing?


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What's it do? is it like rockboxing?



The UI remains the same great Sony interface, but it changes the tuning of the digital amp to be more like the DMP-Z1 and adds support for progressive jpg album art. There's also an "R" variant that does the above but also ports over some UI bits and additional DSP features (selectable DSEE HX bias, Vinyl Processor modes, Direct Source) from the ZX300 (albeit losing the FM radio, language learning and ClearAudio+ features since the ZX300 doesn't have them). The stock A50 is a great sounding player but the custom firmware takes it to a new level. I've settled on the non-R custom FW for stability reasons.


----------



## kmmbd

jeejack said:


> Have you tried MrWalkman firmware?
> I am very interested in buying one



Yes, I'm currently running the custom firmware and it's been a great improvement overall. The bass response is much better now and not as anemic as before. DC Phase Linearizer is nice. Battery life also seems unaffected. Very stable and pretty simple to install and revert to stock so I highly encourage getting an A55 and trying the Mrwalkman firmware.


----------



## peter123

Vruksha said:


> Would it be a safe bet to invest on A7 as an upgrade from NM2+? Do they sound quiet different from each other or just slight difference? I know comparing a single DD and hybrid is not fair but Technically does A7 excel on a huge margin?
> Conning from NM2+, I am looking for more speed attack/decay and better air, instrument seperation even on the busiest tracks, Most of my playlist is metal/rock so keeping that in consideration. I am also considering B2 as an option for comparison.



To me the A7 is a great upgrade from the NM2+. While I'm really impressed with the what the NM2+ delivers for the price I do feel that it rely on a brighter signature to bring out the resolution and detail. The A7 manage to deliver the same with a, relatively, warmer sound that makes them more natural sounding. The NM2+ can also have too little bass for me when used outdoors in noisy environments.


----------



## moondowner

Pretty satisfied with the Live 3.

Don't have a lot to compare it to (TRN IM1, TRN H2, NiceHck DB3), I really like the sound signature. I may get the TFZ No 3 next.. waiting for 11.11


----------



## jant71 (Oct 26, 2020)

moondowner said:


> Pretty satisfied with the Live 3.
> 
> Don't have a lot to compare it to (TRN IM1, TRN H2, NiceHck DB3), I really like the sound signature. I may get the TFZ No 3 next.. waiting for 11.11



Why? They use the same driver and the No. 3 is older and most likely won't be better if not tuned a bit worse actually. TFZ takes older models and reworks later on for cheaper so pricier does not mean it will be better. No. 3 is not as good looking, might still a little more $$$ and not be better so is that worth it or a waste of $$$. I might think they made the Live 3 less bassy so might be a better sound signature that appeals to more unless you think the Live 3 is a "V" sig with basshead amount of bass.

Edit: I just saw BGGAR did a review on them. Reading the comments a couple like the Live 3 better than No.3. Also might be wrong as the No. 3 might be more "V" by having more treble and not just a bit more bass. Seems they have a little less bass but also less treble brightness for the Live 3 if that impression holds true. But I think my other thought holds out that if you spend more you should get something better not the same driver that you can EQ what you have slightly to pretty well match.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's me too. So I'm hoping the A7 are my final buy for metal/rock. i'm looking for the same thing you are, so if the NM2+ doesn't provide that now, i'm glad I didn't pull the trigger. Thanks. I'm looking at a used Sony XBA-Z5 atm. We'll see how that works out?


What a coincidence, I am also tempted by the Sony XBA-Z5 lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Reecho Insects Awaken = (4 knowles BA) = sale 300 usd (MSRP 330)






That name is going to give me nightmares. Wonder if it can compete with stuff like the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro and the BGVP DM8 (upcoming).


----------



## moondowner

jant71 said:


> Why? They use the same driver and the No. 3 is older and most likely won't be better if not tuned a bit worse actually. TFZ takes older models and reworks later on for cheaper so pricier does not mean it will be better. No. 3 is not as good looking, might still a little more $$$ and not be better so is that worth it or a waste of $$$. I might think they made the Live 3 less bassy so might be a better sound signature that appeals to more unless you think the Live 3 is a "V" sig with basshead amount of bass.
> 
> Edit: I just saw BGGAR did a review on them. Reading the comments a couple like the Live 3 better than No.3. Also might be wrong as the No. 3 might be more "V" by having more treble and not just a bit more bass. Seems they have a little less bass but also less treble brightness for the Live 3 if that impression holds true. But I think my other thought holds out that if you spend more you should get something better not the same driver that you can EQ what you have slightly to pretty well match.



I did not know that! Thought the No 3 would be a bit of an upgrade, but if that's the case I'm good with the Live 3, will be saving $$$ for something else in future  I just read both Live 3 and No 3 use a '3rd gen driver' so it's probably the same.

The Live 3 has enough bass and sub-bass for my taste TBH, it's sweet but not overwhelming and it doesn't choke the mids.


----------



## baskingshark

moondowner said:


> Pretty satisfied with the Live 3.
> 
> Don't have a lot to compare it to (TRN IM1, TRN H2, NiceHck DB3), I really like the sound signature. I may get the TFZ No 3 next.. waiting for 11.11



The TFZ No. 3 19th special edition on Aliexpress is cheaper than the regular TFZ NO. 3. I asked 2 sellers and they said they are the same internally and for tuning, just the shell is different. So you might wanna consider the No. 3 19th special edition instead as it is cheaper. As per usual TFZ's confusing nomenclature, I dunno why it is a 19th special edition instead of a 18th.

Anyway, with regards to TFZ No. 3, I'm a basshead and I feel it is a one trick pony that just excels at bass forward music. Bass extension and quantity is copious, sounds really good with EDM and stuff, but the bass has a midbass bleed and is not tight. What made me sell away the TFZ No. 3 is that the upper mids get very hot with boosted volumes (Fletcher munson curve), so it is not a set to be used at high volumes, even though one wants to pump up the bass for more bassheadness. Technicalities are good for a single DD, but soundstage is narrow and timbre is not the best for a single DD set. 

Honestly, I feel there's better single DD sets out there for the same price or thereabouts. I think even an older TFZ like the TFZ Tequila1 (frequently on sale at half the price of No. 3) has better tonality, timbre and soundstage (though worse technicalities) than the No. 3. Well YMMV as always.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Reecho Insects Awaken = (4 knowles BA) = sale 300 usd (MSRP 330)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it follows the normal previous Reecho it will look better than it sounds. Sound will be okay but not gonna be anything special. Unless they "awaken" on the SQ front there will be better options. For sure a wait and see model.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> If it follows the normal previous Reecho it will look better than it sounds. Sound will be okay but not gonna be anything special. Unless they "awaken" on the SQ front there will be better options. For sure a wait and see model.


Although this time they don't have the Peacockaudio name in it. So maybe this is their own work and not a collaboration?


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 26, 2020)

The KBEar Lark is live 

That is one sweet looking faceplate.


----------



## unifutomaki

moondowner said:


> Pretty satisfied with the Live 3.



TFZ releases don't get much fanfare these days. I guess it's partly because there haven't been that many. Glad you're liking yours!


----------



## RikudouGoku

TRN T3 (4.4mm version)


















(top = Kbear limpid, middle = TRN T3, bottom = Tri Through)

Measurement: 0.19ohms

8-core cable with a working chin-slider. But the ear hooks are very strong and worst of all the connector isnt straight so when connected to a source it is a bit bent (fortunately it works). I got 2 cables and both have that same problem, guess TRN QC is pretty bad. Oh and the divider on the picture above (the one with the TRN logo) is actually as scratched/unclean as it looks.....

Cant recommend it due to that and that we got cables like the Kbear Limpid and the Tri Through that are cheaper and of higher quality.

4.4mm version costs 28 usd.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> If it follows the normal previous Reecho it will look better than it sounds. Sound will be okay but not gonna be anything special. Unless they "awaken" on the SQ front there will be better options. For sure a wait and see model.



Exactly. From what I’ve seen of their previous stuff, Reecho is eye candy and not much else.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> TRN T3 (4.4mm version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As an aside, I have to say your trademark pictures in that alcove, gives your pictures that powdery blue hue.....just wonderfully dreamy!

Wherever you see the pictures, even on AliExpress, you know these are @RikudouGoku's pictures! 

No one else can lay claim to your pictures Copyright by location.


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> As an aside, I have to say your trademark pictures in that alcove, gives your pictures that powdery blue hue.....just wonderfully dreamy!
> 
> Wherever you see the pictures, even on AliExpress, you know these are @RikudouGoku's pictures!
> 
> No one else can lay claim to your pictures Copyright by location.




Just bought the TRi Through cable for my TRi Starsea @RikudouGoku. Good rec.


----------



## jeejack

I save money for Kbear BElive


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Just bought the TRi Through cable for my TRi Starsea @RikudouGoku. Good rec.


That cable is awesome. I might get a few more on 11/11.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

unifutomaki said:


> The KBEar Lark is live
> 
> That is one sweet looking faceplate.


I saw that too, quite curious.


----------



## SciOC

jeejack said:


> I save money for Kbear BElive


Sounds like it may be a bit bass lite for my taste from what I've seen but one I'm picking up for sure nonetheless given its pure Berrylium and not plated, and the price makes it a no brainier for me.  

Sounds like the release and early bird specials may coincide with 11.11.   But the tuning sounds like it's a reference tuning, which I'm always "meh" about.  This set is clearly about the driver itself though.


----------



## Makahl

SciOC said:


> Sounds like it may be a bit bass lite for my taste from what I've seen but one I'm picking up for sure nonetheless given its pure Berrylium and not plated, and the price makes it a no brainier for me.
> 
> Sounds like the release and early bird specials may coincide with 11.11.   But the tuning sounds like it's a reference tuning, which I'm always "meh" about.  This set is clearly about the driver itself though.



I don't think it'll be bass lite, the tuner said it's more on the thick/lush side signature. Btw compared to other pure Be IEMs:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@RikudouGoku, I closed on the XBA-Z5, so i'm looking forward to pairing it with my Sony for some sublime sound. Along with the A7, i got some nice toys on the way.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @RikudouGoku, I closed on the XBA-Z5, so i'm looking forward to pairing it with my Sony for some sublime sound. Along with the A7, i got some nice toys on the way.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> How much did you pay for it?



$210.


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $210.



I take it that it was used. When you get it.  I would connect the cable it comes with and look at the connector for gaps or movement. The old Z5 are known for a weak mmcx connector. Known issue. If the connector is not moving at all I think you will be good. I would also listen to the sound and see if moving the cable will cut out the sound. 

I bought a used one before I bought a new one. It was great sounding but one side cut out within minutes of buying the used one.  Just a warning


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $210.


Thats a steal! Thats not the price on amazon japan. (they are at 350 usd at least.)

Where did you get a price like that?


----------



## feverfive

Huh, I sold my (seriously, pristine, for sure less than 500 hours on them) Z5 a couple weeks ago.  Sold only with a crappy Sony branded "upgrade" cable (stiff), no box, no tips for $350.  I had them since late 2014, and they literally left the house once in that time.  I actually tried to dissuade the buyer (from Italy) as my listing specified U.S. sale only; advised I only would ship to him direct via tracked/insured USPS shipping that he would pay for.    He wanted them and paid ($60 just for shipping).


----------



## RikudouGoku

feverfive said:


> Huh, I sold my (seriously, pristine, for sure less than 500 hours on them) Z5 a couple weeks ago.  Sold only with a crappy Sony branded "upgrade" cable (stiff), no box, no tips for $350.  I had them since late 2014, and they literally left the house once in that time.  I actually tried to dissuade the buyer (from Italy) as my listing specified U.S. sale only; advised I only would ship to him direct via tracked/insured USPS shipping that he would pay for.    He wanted them and paid ($60 just for shipping).


What did you upgrade to? I believe you used the Z5 for many years?


----------



## feverfive

RikudouGoku said:


> What did you upgrade to? I believe you used the Z5 for many years?


I have zero IEMs in my possession right now (only have one pair of headphones, well, and some wired Apple Earpods and some Samsung ear buds).

I came back to the hobby/head-fi about 5 months ago after a 5+ year (mostly) hiatus.  I mean, I might have visited the forums every 9 months or so during that stretch.

I really didn't use much audio gear during that time.  My life was such...  I just didn't have music in it that often.  The Pandemic changed some things, so I came back, sold (and also selling) old gear.  Have some cash ready to buy new IEMs, but thus far, haven't been moved to do so. Probably get something in the $750 - $1,000 range.


----------



## Vruksha (Oct 26, 2020)

peter123 said:


> To me the A7 is a great upgrade from the NM2+. While I'm really impressed with the what the NM2+ delivers for the price I do feel that it rely on a brighter signature to bring out the resolution and detail. The A7 manage to deliver the same with a, relatively, warmer sound that makes them more natural sounding. The NM2+ can also have too little bass for me when used outdoors in noisy environments.


Thanks for the reply, you are absolutely spot on with the NM2+. I have heard A7 sounds very natural but how much would you rate it on Technicalities? Have you tried the B2? I am wondering which one can of these two can handle busy tracks well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

my used Z5 comes with two different cables. One is balanced and one is regular 3.5mm. I asked about functionality and MMCX connection, and i was told it was functioning perfectly with no issues, so i will take them at their word, and if it's a bum lemon, i'll give them a crap rating and get my money back. But i'm hopeful for a great listening experience with my Sony A45 and the Z5.


----------



## peter123

Vruksha said:


> Thanks for the reply, you are absolutely spot on with the NM2+. I have heard A7 sounds very natural but how much would you rate it on Technicalities? Have you tried the B2? I am wondering which one can of these two can handle busy tracks well.



I'm sorry but I haven't heard the B2. 

Technicalities on the A7 are very good imo. Separation and imaging are top notch as is resolution and details. I haven't listened to anything that they can't handle properly but I think our music preferences may be different. I'm sure someone in the A7 thread can help you with your specific music.


----------



## Vruksha

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I haven't heard the B2.
> 
> Technicalities on the A7 are very good imo. Separation and imaging are top notch as is resolution and details. I haven't listened to anything that they can't handle properly but I think our music preferences may be different. I'm sure someone in the A7 thread can help you with your specific music.


Thankyou, appreciate your help. Cheers!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Vruksha we listen to the same music, and i should have my A7 in a couple days, so i'll fill you in as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Vruksha

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Vruksha we listen to the same music, and i should have my A7 in a couple days, so i'll fill you in as soon as they arrive.


Great! I thought yours was coming late, well this is good news. Thanks mate looking forward!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i paid DHL express for mine. i want them as fast as possible. the stuff that will be awhile are my Hiby R2, and the AKG N40. Everything else should come flooding in within the next 3-5 days.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jerry Harvey did a masterful job on the UE TF10. That was his going away present to Ultimate Ears, and his ability to present an all BA 'phone with the kind of punchy thumpy bass is again..masterful. Even the UE900s doesn't come close.


----------



## Audio Fun (Oct 27, 2020)

Just received my DUNU SA3, I am impressed a lot, the build quality is top level with wide range of ear tips.
The sound is very clean with fast transaction, the female vocal presentation is lead class level for its price, really vividly and well position. I will post my review soon.


----------



## baskingshark

Looks like our hypetrain golden ears TRN has a competitor! And it is cheaper too!! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33027403445.html
















Of course, nothing is complete if it is not paired with a $4300 USD cable from the same shop. This cable also has very very great synergy with the TRN golden ears IEM.

As claimed in the store page, only the king of gods can use it. No mere mortals can ever hope to even listen to the music from it, for fear of being struck by lightning!


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 27, 2020)

baskingshark said:


>



"THE TEMPERAMENT OF THE KING OF THE GODS" they must have gotten that line from the not-all-there, lost-some-marbles guy on the street corner 🤣

Edit: Only 7 BAs per side? TRN really needs to get the TRN-GOLD-BA8 out if they even hope to compete


----------



## audio123

baskingshark said:


> Looks like our hypetrain golden ears TRN has a competitor! And it is cheaper too!!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33027403445.html
> 
> ...


Have tried their IEMs and they are revolutionary in redefining what's bad sound. Don't know what gives them the confidence to charge that price for their mediocre sounding products. 😂


----------



## baskingshark

Anyways, some other stuff on Aliexpress that doesn't require one to sell away your kidneys, home, kids and dog.

1) *Rock Space RAU0695 Obsidian/Rock Obsidian*
On multiple shops on Aliexpress
10 mm single DD
$13.70
Looks like non detachable cable though





2) *XBA knowles Hybrid in ear earphone (Pizen)*
On multiple shops on Aliexpress
1DD + 2BA
$49.40
Looks like a pirated Sony LOL, even the XBA word is copied.






3) *Toneking Dendroaspis Viridis earbud*
On multiple shops on Aliexpress
Three Diaphragm Dynamic Drive Unit (PU + Peek + Ti)
$119 USD
Looks as garish as the BLON BL-05S. Any one dares to wear this down the street? 

FYI, googled "*Dendroaspis Viridis" *and it is a Western African Green Mamba snake. Highly venomous, perhaps it is another "female poison" tuning? Sibilance ssssssss like a snake?


----------



## audio123

baskingshark said:


> Anyways, some other stuff on Aliexpress that doesn't require one to sell away your kidneys, home, kids and dog.
> 
> 1) *Rock Space RAU0695 Obsidian/Rock Obsidian*
> On multiple shops on Aliexpress
> ...


That Toneking earbud caught my eye. Interesting driver - Three Diaphragm Dynamic Drive Unit (PU + Peek + Ti).


----------



## chinerino

Managed to do up some reviews on the  QoA Vesper ! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qoa-vesper.24535/reviews Shozy rouge as well on our site!


----------



## jeejack

dharmasteve said:


> Seeing as I already have the Black Bat, there was only one way to find the TRUTH. 'Curiosity killed the cat'.....I ordered the Open Hearts....£22 with coins. The only way to find out! Smabat say they tune the Black Bat themselves, and the specs are slightly different, but copying is pretty rife in ChiFi. Maybe an OEM make both the Open Heart and the Black Bat. We shall find out. The Black Bat is a bass monster, with reasonable treble detail and recessed mids, but not too recessed. It can't match a DD + 2 BA's for detail and treble though. Sherlock Holmes, IEM detective, is on the case. Now to wake up with my Macchiato.


Don't forget to tell us...


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> 2) *XBA knowles Hybrid in ear earphone (Pizen)*
> On multiple shops on Aliexpress
> 1DD + 2BA
> $49.40
> Looks like a pirated Sony LOL, even the XBA word is copied.



An almost identical earphone called the 6-in-1 was extremely popular a number of years ago. The brand is banned, so I can’t say the name (it started with an S).


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> An almost identical earphone called the 6-in-1 was extremely popular a number of years ago. The brand is banned, so I can’t say the name (it started with an S).



Thanks for the headsup. I wouldn't be surprised this is an OEM of what you described. This kind of behaviour is very common in CHIFIdom. 

Have u managed to have a listen to it before? Does it sound even close to a Sony XBA set?


----------



## 1clearhead

Friends at head-fi, here's my take on the new *LZ A7* from LZ HiFi Audio.

-A natural sounding earphones of epic proportions!


You can check them out at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15941125


Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## chinmie

1clearhead said:


> Friends at head-fi, here's my take on the new *LZ A7* from LZ HiFi Audio.
> 
> -A natural sounding earphones of epic proportions!
> 
> ...



thanks for the review, much appreciated that you also compared it with the ol' MT100. so basically the A7 is in similar signature to the MT100 but with more flexibility in tuning? can the MT100 reach the tuning capabilities of the A7 with EQing? or it also (the tuning filters of A7) make changes in soundstage, distance, positioning of sound too?


----------



## 1clearhead

chinmie said:


> thanks for the review, much appreciated that you also compared it with the ol' MT100. so basically the A7 is in similar signature to the MT100 but with more flexibility in tuning? can the MT100 reach the tuning capabilities of the A7 with EQing? or it also (the tuning filters of A7) make changes in soundstage, distance, positioning of sound too?


You can EQ the MT100 to sound slightly better if needed, but they can not reach the lower bass or the higher treble the A7 can dish out, since the A7 has piezo tweeters and the lower bass with its liquid crystal polymer DD can handle more after comparing both myself. Also, the advantage with the filters and pop/monitor switch does make it possible for the changes in soundstage, distance and positioning, too. I can also say that if the MT100 were to sell for the same price as the A7 today, the better buy will definitely be the A7, no doubt about it.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> You can EQ the MT100 to sound slightly better if needed, but they can not reach the lower bass or the higher treble the A7 can dish out, since the A7 has piezo tweeters and the lower bass with its liquid crystal polymer DD can handle more after comparing both myself. Also, the advantage with the filters and pop/monitor switch does make it possible for the changes in soundstage, distance and positioning, too. I can also say that if the MT100 were to sell for the same price as the A7 today, the better buy will definitely be the A7, no doubt about it.



I agree with you and I also feel that the A7 has superior separation (more airy sounding), better timbre and better resolution. That being said the MT100 are sleepers and haven't got enough credit imo.

The guy who was looking for neutral sounding IEM's a few posts up should definitely consider them.


----------



## Nimweth

Regarding the recent interest in the Smabat Black Bat, their other IEM, the NCO, which also has a Graphene driver, 8mm, is more balanced and neutral. Bass is beautifully textured and deep, mids are not recessed, treble is extended and airy. Lovely soundstage as well and fast response. This graph does illustrate that although it says nothing about timbre, soundstage and detail. I feel it is the finest single DD that I have heard. Nicely constructed and very comfortable to wear, they are tiny!


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> I agree with you and I also feel that the A7 has superior separation (more airy sounding), better timbre and better resolution. That being said the MT100 are sleepers and haven't got enough credit imo.
> 
> The guy who was looking for neutral sounding IEM's a few posts up should definitely consider them.


+1 If anyone's looking for a simple balanced pristine signature with no added tuning or gadgets, just go for the MT100's for their lower price. I will never depart from mine. 
But, anyone else can still get them at the links below...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968205024.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32920652289.html


----------



## chinmie

1clearhead said:


> the advantage with the filters and pop/monitor switch does make it possible for the changes in soundstage, distance and positioning, too.



this is what i need to know. if it changes those aspects too, then the A7 would be a worthy buy for me



peter123 said:


> I agree with you and I also feel that the A7 has superior separation (more airy sounding), better timbre and better resolution. That being said the MT100 are sleepers and haven't got enough credit imo.
> 
> The guy who was looking for neutral sounding IEM's a few posts up should definitely consider them.



indeed, i really happy i decided to buy the MT100 too. if i were to describe neutral sounding, there's no better explanation than the MT100. i would keep it forever.

buut... you both gave me a new target to compliment it now: the A7


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Regarding the recent interest in the Smabat Black Bat, their other IEM, the NCO, which also has a Graphene driver, 8mm, is more balanced and neutral. Bass is beautifully textured and deep, mids are not recessed, treble is extended and airy. Lovely soundstage as well and fast response. This graph does illustrate that although it says nothing about timbre, soundstage and detail. I feel it is the finest single DD that I have heard. Nicely constructed and very comfortable to wear, they are tiny!


Damn this Marks and Spencer clearance Sherry..... Pedro Ximenez. The Black Bat MMCX shell is identical to the Tiandirenhe TD06 QDC shell that I have. They sound the same too. My guess will be, the Open Heart Resin Bass IEM is the same shell and the same driver as the Black Bat and the Tiandienhe. Paid £39 for the Black Bat, and the soon to be delivered, Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the exactly same shell. The Tiandirenhe sounds just as good as the Black Bat, has a good cable and is nearly half the price. It has a Big Bass, Boom, Boom. My educated guess is the Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the same. £23 is good for the Open Heart Resin and £23 the Tiandirenhe TDO6. £39.00 not so good for the Black Bat. I got the Tiandirenhe TD06 with tuning filters, and a good cable, which gives it the edge so far.
Again my guess is the Smabat NCO will be better overall.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Damn this Marks and Spencer clearance Sherry..... Pedro Ximenez. The Black Bat MMCX shell is identical to the Tiandirenhe TD06 QDC shell that I have. They sound the same too. My guess will be, the Open Heart Resin Bass IEM is the same shell and the same driver as the Black Bat and the Tiandienhe. Paid £39 for the Black Bat, and the soon to be delivered, Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the exactly same shell. The Tiandirenhe sounds just as good as the Black Bat, has a good cable and is nearly half the price. It has a Big Bass, Boom, Boom. My educated guess is the Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the same. £23 is good for the Open Heart Resin and £23 the Tiandirenhe TDO6. £39.00 not so good for the Black Bat. I got the Tiandirenhe TD06 with tuning filters, and a good cable, which gives it the edge so far.
> Again my guess is the Smabat NCO will be better overall.


I'm finding the bass on the NCO very natural, very much in the manner of a transmission line speaker, which was the inspiration for the Maze system which Smabat uses. This tends to free up the rest of the frequency range and results in a very well balanced profile.


----------



## Nabillion_786

peter123 said:


> I agree with you and I also feel that the A7 has superior separation (more airy sounding), better timbre and better resolution. That being said the MT100 are sleepers and haven't got enough credit imo.
> 
> The guy who was looking for neutral sounding IEM's a few posts up should definitely consider them.


I have the nm2+ and really like them. How do the a7 compare in details, speed and soundstage? Can the a7 sound as realistic as the nm2+ aswell since that iem is a single dd?


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I'm finding the bass on the NCO very natural, very much in the manner of a transmission line speaker, which was the inspiration for the Maze system which Smabat uses. This tends to free up the rest of the frequency range and results in a very well balanced profile.



I'm beginning to get it. The real Mcoy is the NCO. But people want a headbanger and the Smabat Black Bat, The Tiandirenhe TD06 and the Open Heart Resin MMCX are headbanger, OEM, deafness causers.


----------



## assassin10000

1clearhead said:


> Friends at head-fi, here's my take on the new *LZ A7* from LZ HiFi Audio.
> 
> -A natural sounding earphones of epic proportions!
> 
> ...



Do the piezos need amping to sound good or will a smartphone output be enough?


----------



## unifutomaki

So what does everyone have planned for 11/11?

After much consideration, I've decided to spring for the Audiosense T300. Neutral signature + all BAs + isolation? Sounds good to me


----------



## assassin10000 (Oct 27, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> So what does everyone have planned for 11/11?
> 
> After much consideration, I've decided to spring for the Audiosense T300. Neutral signature + all BAs + isolation? Sounds good to me



Have you checked the audiosense thread? Iirc the T260 was better received than the T300. T300 has a downward sloping FR like many Westones.

Audiosense sent me their FR measurements, I asked for them on AE.

T260


T300


----------



## MrDelicious

unifutomaki said:


> So what does everyone have planned for 11/11?
> 
> After much consideration, I've decided to spring for the Audiosense T300. Neutral signature + all BAs + isolation? Sounds good to me


Probably Clairvoyance if the price drops close enough to 500€.


----------



## peter123

Nabillion_786 said:


> I have the nm2+ and really like them. How do the a7 compare in details, speed and soundstage? Can the a7 sound as realistic as the nm2+ aswell since that iem is a single dd?



I commented on the two in this thread yesterday, so please look a page or two back. To me the added warmth on the A7 makes them sound more natural than the NM2+ in general (and male vocals in particular).


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> So what does everyone have planned for 11/11?
> 
> After much consideration, I've decided to spring for the Audiosense T300. Neutral signature + all BAs + isolation? Sounds good to me


100% will get: 
Shuoer Tape Pro
Yincrow RW-9

Not sure but might: 
Tri Through cables
Shanling AE3
Tansio Mirai TSMR 3-pro/4-pro

Then it also depends on what will go on sale and how much, but generally I dont have many iems I want from aliexpress.


----------



## unifutomaki

assassin10000 said:


> Have you checked the audiosense thread? Iirc the T260 was better received than the T300. T300 has a downward sloping FR like many Westones.



I was mainly going off of @NymPHONOmaniac's reviews on his blog where he seems to rate the T300 as being preferable to the T260. In any case, they've piqued my curiosity.


----------



## RikudouGoku

oh, the Shanling AE3 is actually 100% vented on all their BA´s. Wonder how that will sound like. The Audiosense T800 with its vented BA bass is very impressive and the closest to DD bass for an all ba set I have heard.





Great song and anime, saber is my waifu


----------



## Dsnuts

RikudouGoku said:


> 100% will get:
> Shuoer Tape Pro
> Yincrow RW-9
> 
> ...




Better bang for buck between the Pro3 and Pro4. I would give the nod to the Pro 3. You are getting like 95% of the Pro 4 sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Better bang for buck between the Pro3 and Pro4. I would give the nod to the Pro 3. You are getting like 95% of the Pro 4 sound.


yeah, I thought so. But I am wondering how the AE3 sounds like.....vented BA´s AND Sonion are very tempting for me (especially since I havent heard a sonion ba before).


----------



## Dsnuts

Good point. That my friend will be up to you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Good point. That my friend will be up to you.


You ain't getting the ae3?   

Actually @audio123 has it, share some impressions pretty please.


----------



## 1clearhead

assassin10000 said:


> Do the piezos need amping to sound good or will a smartphone output be enough?


It sounds good out the phone as well. You can easily hear the upper treble clarity.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> It sounds good out the phone as well. You can easily hear the upper treble clarity.


Pretty sure that piezo drivers should be one of the more efficient driver types out there. Unlike a power greedy driver like a planar.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty sure that piezo drivers should be one of the more efficient driver types out there. Unlike a power greedy driver like a planar.



They vary with the construction and amount of layers they use. They can be easy enough to drive or a bit demanding and not "come to life" if underpowered so be a bit polite or smooth.


----------



## nraymond

Nimweth said:


> Regarding the recent interest in the Smabat Black Bat, their other IEM, the NCO, which also has a Graphene driver, 8mm, is more balanced and neutral. Bass is beautifully textured and deep, mids are not recessed, treble is extended and airy. Lovely soundstage as well and fast response. This graph does illustrate that although it says nothing about timbre, soundstage and detail. I feel it is the finest single DD that I have heard. Nicely constructed and very comfortable to wear, they are tiny!



My Smabat NCO and M1 Pro order just arrived the other day. I agree with everything you wrote about the NCO. They have good, and different bass from what I usually hear in IEMs, which I think is due to their construction and venting. It's a really well-rounded IEM. Quick note about the eartips - the included ones are very good and work well in terms of fit and sound. The nozzles do not have any sort of ridge so if you change tips, you'll need something that will fit snugly by friction alone onto the nozzle. This will also limit the type of tips you can use, since you'll need a pretty exact fit. The nozzles are slightly lower diameter than I typically see. Fortunately I have no complaints about the included tips. The NCO are very compact, well made, and one of the nicest cable-down IEMs I've heard.

The M1 Pro puts the nail in the coffin for me and earbuds - after a lot of trying, I've reached the conclusion that the physical structure of my ear just isn't conducive to any sort of seal needed to get decent bass performance out of any earbud. Which is too bad, because when I press the M1 Pro to my ear so that it seals well, it sounds very good, but as soon as I take any pressure away, the bass goes away too.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> You ain't getting the ae3?
> 
> Actually @audio123 has it, share some impressions pretty please.


Very busy lately. Will share ASAP.


----------



## Nimweth

nraymond said:


> My Smabat NCO and M1 Pro order just arrived the other day. I agree with everything you wrote about the NCO. They have good, and different bass from what I usually hear in IEMs, which I think is due to their construction and venting. It's a really well-rounded IEM. Quick note about the eartips - the included ones are very good and work well in terms of fit and sound. The nozzles do not have any sort of ridge so if you change tips, you'll need something that will fit snugly by friction alone onto the nozzle. This will also limit the type of tips you can use, since you'll need a pretty exact fit. The nozzles are slightly lower diameter than I typically see. Fortunately I have no complaints about the included tips. The NCO are very compact, well made, and one of the nicest cable-down IEMs I've heard.
> 
> The M1 Pro puts the nail in the coffin for me and earbuds - after a lot of trying, I've reached the conclusion that the physical structure of my ear just isn't conducive to any sort of seal needed to get decent bass performance out of any earbud. Which is too bad, because when I press the M1 Pro to my ear so that it seals well, it sounds very good, but as soon as I take any pressure away, the bass goes away too.


Good to hear confirmation of what I am hearing! As for the M1 Pro, I use a single set of foams and the ear hooks and get a decent seal (although it's still an earbud!)


----------



## Audio Fun (Oct 28, 2020)

Just received my Penon ORB, the shell is finished in clear with top build quality. Sound wise, the bass are on the slow side, but it has really deep bass with good levels of punch, the vocal presentation are lusher than typical IEM, like the Oreviti OH300, Tansio Mirai TSMR4PRO. Overall really musical yet clear vocal presentation.The treble is smooth with enough airness in it. Really enjoy it right now. I will post my review soon


----------



## doushi

Is the 11/11 deal is only one day? Do we have a list of usual reputable AE vendor whom we should check for those deals?


----------



## doushi

Audio Fun said:


> Just received my Penon ORB, the shell is finished in clear with top build quality. Sound wise, the bass are on the slow side, but it has really deep bass with good levels of punch, the vocal presentation are lusher than typica IEM, like the Oreviti OH300, Tansio Mirai TSMR4PRO. Overall really musical yet clear vocal presentation.The treble is smooth with enough airness in it. Really enjoy it right now. I will post my review soon


That looks pretty! Does clear acrylic shells turns yellow over time?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Friday is going to be a great day for me. I got the LZ A7 and the Sony XBA-300 arriving on the same day, so my ears are going to be super happy. Then all i'm waiting for will be the Sony Z5 and AKG N40.


----------



## doushi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Friday is going to be a great day for me. I got the LZ A7 and the Sony XBA-300 arriving on the same day, so my ears are going to be super happy. Then all i'm waiting for will be the Sony Z5 and AKG N40.


Congrats!! Excited for you. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Audio Fun

doushi said:


> That looks pretty! Does clear acrylic shells turns yellow over time?


The times will prove it, but I don't think it will.


----------



## baskingshark

doushi said:


> Is the 11/11 deal is only one day? Do we have a list of usual reputable AE vendor whom we should check for those deals?



The deal starts on 11/11 and usually lasts a few days. When buying on Aliexpress, it is generally safe as the money is held in escrow until you the buyer confirms you have received a satisfactory item. But to be safe, I try not to buy gear from brand new stores with no reviews, or from shops with < 97% positive ratings. There are a few big players in Aliexpress that sell audio stuff, a few are banned from discussion on headfi, but sooner or later, you will know the usual suspects.

A few days prior, do stock up on some coupons (they can be gotten from the app version of Aliexpress), or from playing their lame games. With stacking coupons, sometimes $20 USD can be gotten off the discounted price, so quite substantial savings to be had. Also if you follow certain stores, or buy from the app version instead of desktop version, sometimes prices are cheaper. I'll try to come up with a list of best prices for the more famous CHIFI gear sooner the date, once sale prices are forecasted.


----------



## Vruksha

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Friday is going to be a great day for me. I got the LZ A7 and the Sony XBA-300 arriving on the same day, so my ears are going to be super happy. Then all i'm waiting for will be the Sony Z5 and AKG N40.


Congrats bro! Waiting for you impressions with some death/black metal, intrested to know about speed/seperation/details even on the busiest part of the track.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vruksha said:


> Congrats bro! Waiting for you impressions with some death/black metal, intrested to know about speed/seperation/details even on the busiest part of the track.



Yep. I will certainly let you know how they operate with the busiest of metal tracks, and it's ability to peel those layers from black metal bands who record in less than hi fi.


----------



## doushi

baskingshark said:


> The deal starts on 11/11 and usually lasts a few days. When buying on Aliexpress, it is generally safe as the money is held in escrow until you the buyer confirms you have received a satisfactory item. But to be safe, I try not to buy gear from brand new stores with no reviews, or from shops with < 97% positive ratings. There are a few big players in Aliexpress that sell audio stuff, a few are banned from discussion on headfi, but sooner or later, you will know the usual suspects.
> 
> A few days prior, do stock up on some coupons (they can be gotten from the app version of Aliexpress), or from playing their lame games. With stacking coupons, sometimes $20 USD can be gotten off the discounted price, so quite substantial savings to be had. Also if you follow certain stores, or buy from the app version instead of desktop version, sometimes prices are cheaper. I'll try to come up with a list of best prices for the more famous CHIFI gear sooner the date, once sale prices are forecasted.


Thank you!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> So what does everyone have planned for 11/11?
> 
> After much consideration, I've decided to spring for the Audiosense T300. Neutral signature + all BAs + isolation? Sounds good to me




Confirmed -

Smabat NCO
Limpid cable

Will wait for impressions and/or coupon deals to purchase either one of Shuoer Tape Pro or KBEar Believe. Currently leaning more towards Tape Pro


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 28, 2020)

11/11 prices are live now. Is it just me, or are the discounts not particularly keen? 🤔

Edit: well at least some products like the BA8 are going closer to USD 100... still wouldn't get that though

Edit 2: If you like DAPs, the Shanling M2x (USD 186) and M0 (USD 110) are pretty much on clearance now


----------



## BubisUK

unifutomaki said:


> 11/11 prices are live now. Is it just me, or are the discounts not particularly keen? 🤔


I agree, but there might be something old with a good discount. I am planing to get few cables and some random Bluetooth dac I have never heard of before 😃


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> 11/11 prices are live now. Is it just me, or are the discounts not particularly keen? 🤔



Some of the prices are so so, but with coupon gymnastics, it can lower the price further, sometimes even $20 USD on top of the discounted prices. And also look out for stuff that is being phased out eg LZ A6, LZ A6 mini, they are going at firesale prices. And of course, use the app and follow shops and there's even more discounts on top of the above.

I compiled a list of the Aliexpress lowest prices for CHIFI IEMs in another thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2154#post-15943066 if anyone is interested.


----------



## OklahKekW

11/11 Discount is all about stacking the Ali coupons. Now till 11/11 Ali gives out a lot of coins by playing their minigames. Everything adds up nicely.


----------



## OklahKekW

And since its Ali own 'sitewide' coupons/coins it works for every shop


----------



## jant71

Who can translate what the main thoughts are???


----------



## Luis1316

jant71 said:


> Who can translate what the main thoughts are???



I wouldn't take his opinions seriously. He's mainly promoting the product, and that's all. He spent the whole video talking about the package and the build of the IEM; only 1:30 mins were about the sound.
Basically A3000 is a warm IEM and A4000 is a bright IEM, nothing really specifical is said other than that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I gave up...Sony XBA-Z5 on the way (375 usd...)

My wallet is crying.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> I gave up...Sony XBA-Z5 on the way (375 usd...)
> 
> My wallet is crying.



You exceeded your self-imposed limit, you must like the Sony XBA-Z5 very much!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 1, 2020)

ChrisOc said:


> You exceeded your self-imposed limit, you must like the Sony XBA-Z5 very much!


yeah, I love the sound I am getting from the XBA-A2 and the EX800ST (EQ). I actually simulated the Z5 with the EX800ST using EQ and love how it sounds.

Turning into a sony fanboy lol.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, I love sound I am getting from the XBA-A2 and the EX800ST (EQ). I actually simulated the Z5 with the EX800ST using EQ and love how it sounds.
> 
> Turning into a sony fanboy lol.



I  might be tempted to also go down that road. Tell us all about it when it arrives.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> I  might be tempted to also go down that road. Tell us all about it when it arrives.


Definitely!

Sony stuff seems to be getting harder to find. But that 16mm LCP dd (+2 sony BA) are extremely tempting. Seriously wonder why chi-fi hasnt tried to copy that setup (huge dd).


----------



## RikudouGoku

I definitely recommend the EX800ST of the Sony´s I have (IF you have EQ), it is a very good iem and that driver in it is working overtime for me lol.

Responds really well to EQ, I have 2 different EQ preset where I simulate the XBA-N3 and another with the XBA-Z5.

Fastest way for me to describe it, is calling it an earbud with iem bass.


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> I gave up...Sony XBA-Z5 on the way (375 usd...)
> 
> My wallet is crying.


congrats!  I've been eying the z5 for a couple years. My A3 kept me minimally satisfied but since that was in my backpack that was stolen, I'm dreaming of the z5 again. I had a compensation file for the a3 that was sublime.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> congrats!  I've been eying the z5 for a couple years. My A3 kept me minimally satisfied but since that was in my backpack that was stolen, I'm dreaming of the z5 again. I had a compensation file for the a3 that was sublime.


The N3 is the upgrade to the A3 though, so maybe that one can suit you and hurt your wallet less.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> I definitely recommend the EX800ST of the Sony´s I have (IF you have EQ), it is a very good iem and that driver in it is working overtime for me lol.
> 
> Responds really well to EQ, I have 2 different EQ preset where I simulate the XBA-N3 and another with the XBA-Z5.
> 
> Fastest way for me to describe it, is calling it an earbud with iem bass.



Can you post your EQ settings? I am not sure I can replicate them but it is worth trying with the right IEM.


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> The N3 is the upgrade to the A3 though, so maybe that one can suit you and hurt your wallet less.


is it clearly? I know the n3 is a definite upgrade to the H3, but the A3 was noticeably better than the H3.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Can you post your EQ settings? I am not sure I can replicate them but it is worth trying with the right IEM.


EX800ST simulating XBA-Z5:

Low-shelf: 150hz, Q:1.0, gain: 4 db
peak eq: 200hz, Q:2.6, gain: 2 db
peak eq: 2000hz, Q:2.0, gain: -3db
peak eq: 3800hz, Q:1.5, gain: 1.5 db
peak eq: 5440hz, Q:3.0, gain: -4 db
peak eq: 8150hz, Q:3.0, gain: -5 db
high-shelf: 10 000hz, Q: 1.0, gain: 10 db
Preamp: -6 db 


EX800ST simulating XBA-N3:

Low-shelf: 250hz, Q:1.1, Gain: 4dB
Peak EQ: 50hz, Q: 1.1, Gain: 4db
Peak EQ: 3800hz, Q: 2.5, Gain: -5dB
Peak EQ: 5500hz, Q: 3.0, Gain: -5dB
High-shelf: 10 500hz, Q:1.1, Gain: 10 dB
Preamp: -8dB


----------



## Sam L

ChrisOc said:


> Can you post your EQ settings? I am not sure I can replicate them but it is worth trying with the right IEM.


without knowing if you have a iem coupler, I'll add this info for others to reference as well.

If you see yourself eq'ing iems to match the FR of other iems, the autoeq project is worth looking into. With autoeq you can build compensation files (convolution, peq, geq, etc) specifically for an iem to sound like another (provided you have the FR graph of your target.)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> is it clearly? I know the n3 is a definite upgrade to the H3, but the A3 was noticeably better than the H3.


The A series is the upgrade to the H series. And the N series is the upgrade to the A series.

N3 > A3
N1 > A1/A2

https://www.sony.jp/headphone/special/park/products_ba/tech11.html


----------



## IEMusic

The Shozy Black Hole is now on Drop for $699, just FYI. 

https://drop.com/buy/shozy-black-hole-iem


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> The Shozy Black Hole is now on Drop for $699, just FYI.
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/shozy-black-hole-iem


Really curious on the sound of this.


----------



## trellus

OklahKekW said:


> 11/11 Discount is all about stacking the Ali coupons. Now till 11/11 Ali gives out a lot of coins by playing their minigames. Everything adds up nicely.



I don't understand this "coupon" thing, all I ever see for coupons are very meager $1 or $2 or maybe $3 coupons for which I'm eligible.  I never understood how people get ridiculous coupons?


----------



## Dsnuts

A bit spendy for a Shozy IEM. Not that Shozy IEMs are bad or anything but for cash like that I would wait and see how the new Dunu Zen is gonna be. It might even be cheaper.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

trellus said:


> I don't understand this "coupon" thing, all I ever see for coupons are very meager $1 or $2 or maybe $3 coupons for which I'm eligible.  I never understood how people get ridiculous coupons?



You actually have to play silly games and visit stores and follow them to get exclusive coupons. Also, visit coupon centre and you will get a 5 of on 35 coupon and there's a game which gives 10 off on 60 coupon. Earlier it used to be done by exchanging coins. This year, you get some coupons and/or additional discounts via coins. It takes effort and dedication with the app to get some decent coupons but you do get some nice coupons like 15 off on 75


----------



## trellus

Dani157 said:


> You actually have to play silly games and visit stores and follow them to get exclusive coupons. Also, visit coupon centre and you will get a 5 of on 35 coupon and there's a game which gives 10 off on 60 coupon. Earlier it used to be done by exchanging coins. This year, you get some coupons and/or additional discounts via coins. It takes effort and dedication with the app to get some decent coupons but you do get some nice coupons like 15 off on 75



You're awesome, thanks for the tips! I'd never been schooled on the art of Coupon Fu, as someone else called it recently, lol... this is great.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Still waiting for my Sony Z5 to be shipped, but i'm excited to try that plus I picked up the Sony XBA300 for a great deal new, so that should be an interesting listen for a triple BA.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

trellus said:


> You're awesome, thanks for the tips! I'd never been schooled on the art of Coupon Fu, as someone else called it recently, lol... this is great.



You're welcome. I think @baskingshark has one post on this in super detail or maybe I'm mixing one of his other pro tips of AliExpress posts. Even I learnt this after being frustrated like you. I always used to miss out on good coupons. Also, if your membership is above Gold then you get even sweeter coupons. You can check your status in Account page. It will read silver/gold/platinum/diamond


----------



## tommyboydude

Pastapipo said:


> How about this for a change?
> 
> 
> Nativ: High-Res Music System & Touchscreen Control
> ...


----------



## tommyboydude

Good luck getting one.   Nativ is either going out of business or unable to meet their orders during the pandemic.  I waited 3 months, got many excuses, finally had to get Paypal to refund my money.  Nativ customer service stopped responding.


----------



## ChrisOc

I have been using these tips for a few months now and I highly recommend them.






I cannot bear foams, they give me that "jammed in" feeling, irritate my inner ears, dampen treble and generally irritate me after a short while.

These are foams with silicone sheath. The foam allows for a more snug fit, as foams do, but without dampening the treble. The bass is enhanced and because of the silicone sheath and the wide bores they give you clarity, so no restrictions on the capability of your earphones. The stage seems wider and you get better imaging

Beware your bass will be firmed up both in weight, texture and body, in effect, fuller bass. In my view this is the nearest you can get a universal to mimic a custom earphone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> I have been using these tips for a few months now and I highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the budget symbio W tips: https://symbioeartips.com/termek/symbio-w-2pairs/


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Those are the budget symbio W tips: https://symbioeartips.com/termek/symbio-w-2pairs/



Absolutely, I think they are just as effective. Although you occasionally get the builder's crack effect, but(t) (a bit of juvenile humour) you just need to push them back in.





Sorry to spoil anyone's, breakfast, lunch or supper with this juvenile humour!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Really good deal. It is at 260 usd normally. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000210621920.html


----------



## baskingshark

trellus said:


> I don't understand this "coupon" thing, all I ever see for coupons are very meager $1 or $2 or maybe $3 coupons for which I'm eligible.  I never understood how people get ridiculous coupons?



U can download the Aliexpress app and there's a coins/coupons section that let's you play some games to get coupons prior to a big sale. It just involves completing some tasks eg visiting some Aliexpress shops and items and they will give u the coupon thereafter (only valid for 11/11). At the start of every hour, sometimes u can exchange coins for coupons too, but these are snapped up very fast and I usually miss it.

Prices on the app are also generally cheaper by a few cents to dollars than the desktop version of Aliexpress. And I don't think some of the games and coin exchanges for good coupons are available on the desktop version, but I could be wrong.

As for coupons, there are a few types, and some will stack, on top of the discounted price. As per the pic below:
- The orange one is the store coupon, only some stores offer it (storewide for that particular store), just find it in their store and click it to obtain it. Usually there's a minimum spend to utilize it at checkout.
- The select coupon (middle coupon) usually states something like $8 off $65 spend. These select coupons are easily obtainable via games or exchanging coins. Sometimes Aliexpress just gives a lot out. These are only applicable to some items, not storewide. But it stacks with the orange one above.
- The last coupon (aliexpress coupon) is the legit bees knees. It can be used storewide on any store on any item, as long as u meet the minimum spend. These are the most valuable coupons and u can get them from playing their lame game before the sale. This one also stacks with the orange one above.

There's other coupons given too for new customers to Aliexpress and even if one invites friends over. Sometimes u can message sellers and they also give out coupons or give an adjusted price if they are nice.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I went looking, and so far the deals for 11-11 suck. Just a few dollars off, and even with coupons, it's maybe saving $20-30. I consider a deal when it's 40-50% off. Heck, even 30% off works, but some of the higher ticket items are barely on sale. i think i'll be skipping it this year? Maybe?


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I went looking, and so far the deals for 11-11 suck. Just a few dollars off, and even with coupons, it's maybe saving $20-30. I consider a deal when it's 40-50% off. Heck, even 30% off works, but some of the higher ticket items are barely on sale. i think i'll be skipping it this year? Maybe?



It’s never been 50% off. 11.11 deals are good, but not *that* good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> It’s never been 50% off. 11.11 deals are good, but not *that* good.



i've got some good deals close to that, but it's rare. it was more hyperbole for the fact the A6 is "on sale" for $200.00, even though it's old. Now $160, i'd jump on it, but regular price it's $220ish. Whooptedeedoo!


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Oct 28, 2020)

Linsoul is doing $50 gift cards for $30, $100 for $50 at several intervals, once of which right now: https://www.linsoul.com/products/linsoul-11-11-sales-gift-card?variant=36476872786075

After selecting a Gift Card and clicking "BUY IT NOW", you would have to *apply the following discount codes accordingly*. For $50 Gift Card, use: LINSOULGIFTCARD50 For $100 Gift Card, use: LINSOULGIFTCARD100

They go quick and can only be used on 11-11 itself. But it's a sweet deal.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> It’s never been 50% off. 11.11 deals are good, but not *that* good.



Actually I see the Audiosense TX15 at 50% off of the original $29 USD pricing for 11/11 (will be $14.50 then). I have it in my cart, very likely will pull the trigger, just that it has a non detachable cable and I'm thinking hard about it. Though, I think with other coupons it can be $10 or so on 11/11.

Though a lot of other sellers also sneakily increase the prices of their gear just before 11/11, then on 11/11, they suddenly give a "70% discount". If u have noted down their prices prior to 1/11, it actually isn't too far from the pre 11/11 prices haha.


----------



## JEHL (Oct 29, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Actually I see the Audiosense TX15 at 50% off of the original $29 USD pricing for 11/11 (will be $14.50 then). I have it in my cart, very likely will pull the trigger, just that it has a non detachable cable and I'm thinking hard about it. Though, I think with other coupons it can be $10 or so on 11/11.
> 
> Though a lot of other sellers also sneakily increase the prices of their gear just before 11/11, then on 11/11, they suddenly give a "70% discount". If u have noted down their prices prior to 1/11, it actually isn't too far from the pre 11/11 prices haha.


Begs the question. What's even the point of looking at listed prices or discount percentages if sellers can change both MSRP and current price as they darn please. Suffices to say I gave up on these since I was a teenager and I only encourage others to do so.

The worst part is that it probably works on other people no matter how much I get disgusted at them just like ending a price in a $.9X

Edit: And how I can forget bundling a product with a less important product to lower starting price, but if you pick the option with the less important product that's when the starting price shows... Why storefronts must be so annoying to browse?

Edit 2: On a side note. My nephew apparently loves Earpods style... Earbuds? Wonder if there's any recommendation of Earpods alternatives.

Wonder if there are earpads to turn something like an MX500 to fit like an earpod as well.


----------



## zenki

Saw those cheapy Audiosense as well. Fixed cable no big deal as long as SQ's good. ***cough*** sora-2 ***cough***
Which is really the main topic.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## RikudouGoku

FIY: To find out if a discount is a good one, you can use a price tracker like this pricearchieve.


For example take the Audiosense T260 pro: 






Not really a good deal when it was the same price on some other sale this year.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been testing the Smabat NCO via line out on my Xduoo X20 amplified by the Topping NX1a and with this track, absolutely fantastic. Such a massive sound.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I went looking, and so far the deals for 11-11 suck. Just a few dollars off, and even with coupons, it's maybe saving $20-30. I consider a deal when it's 40-50% off. Heck, even 30% off works, but some of the higher ticket items are barely on sale. i think i'll be skipping it this year? Maybe?


I would guess the coupons are going to be pretty good given that, sellers are probably kind of holding back knowing that the coupon stacking will take a big chunk out of the prices too.


----------



## audio123

Nimweth said:


> I have been testing the Smabat NCO via line out on my Xduoo X20 amplified by the Topping NX1a and with this track, absolutely fantastic. Such a massive sound.


Nice track.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I have been testing the Smabat NCO via line out on my Xduoo X20 amplified by the Topping NX1a and with this track, absolutely fantastic. Such a massive sound.




Just can't wait for 11.11 to snatch them. Will try them with limpid and rhyme cables via balanced out. Also I'm hoping to get a really sweet deal with coupon magic.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 29, 2020)

I got both Sony's in today. The Z5 and XBA300. Having lots of musical fun with both. The Z5 are everything they were cracked up to be, which is creamy and musical, with a heavy bass presence, but zero bleed. Excellent stage and instrument separation. Especially balanced. The surprise is the XBA300. This triple BA has wide stage, amazing detail retrieval, and fast detailed bass (though it is a flat bass, which responds extremely well to EQ, unlike many BA sets). I'd say they trail the equally 3 BA UETF10 in bass quantity, in timbre, as the TF10 highs are more natural and less BA sounding, and stage height, but the mids are much better in the XBA300, detail retrieval is better, about equal with instrument separation and imaging, with the XBA's having wider stage. It's a fun listen, and i'm surprised as i mentioned. These are keepers, though they do need an amp, unlike the UE TF10.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Z5 is used, but works primo, and the XBA300 is brand new, and looks and feels beautiful. Lovely earphone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I got both Sony's in today. The Z5 and XBA300. Having lots of musical fun with both. The Z5 are everything they were cracked up to be, which is creamy and musical, with a heavy bass presence, but zero bleed. Excellent stage and instrument separation. Especially balanced. The surprise is the XBA300. This triple BA has wide stage, amazing detail retrieval, and fast detailed bass (though it is a flat bass, which responds extremely well to EQ, unlike many BA sets). I'd say they trail the equally 3 BA UETF10 in bass quantity, in timbre, as the TF10 highs are more natural and less BA sounding, and stage height, but the mids are much better in the XBA300, detail retrieval is better, about equal with instrument separation and imaging, with the XBA's having wider stage. It's a fun listen, and i'm surprised as i mentioned. These are keepers, though they do need an amp, unlike the UE TF10.


Now you are making me hyped. Bassy but with no bleed and huge soundstage is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Now you are making me hyped. Bassy but with no bleed and huge soundstage is exactly what I wanted.



Then that's what you're getting, because they are exactly that. Enjoy! I sure am.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If you listen to extreme metal, then the Z5 will not satisfy you. The bass is too heavy handed, again with no bleed, but they can be very omnipresent, which can affect instrument separation on the fastest of tracks. The busiest tracks. For rock, pop, hip hop, EDM/electronica and classic rock, they are amazing and the stage is massive. They sound like full sized cans, but not for the fastest of music tracks due to that thumping bass.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been thinking of getting the LZ A7, as a compliment to my Penon ORB - and now, I've received an email (for previous customers) from Penon, showing that the 11.11 Sale Price for the A7 is pretty good.
.
I'm also looking at some discrete dual op-amps (for my iBasso PB-2 and other small amps), and a replacement battery for my Onkyo DP-X1 DAP.


----------



## doushi

DBaldock9 said:


> I've been thinking of getting the LZ A7, as a compliment to my Penon ORB - and now, I've received an email (for previous customers) from Penon, showing that the 11.11 Sale Price for the A7 is pretty good.
> .
> I'm also looking at some discreet dual op-amps (for my iBasso PB-2 and other small amps), and a replacement battery for my Onkyo DP-X1 DAP.


Will the Penon on A7 sale be available to new customer as well?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

doushi said:


> Will the Penon on A7 sale be available to new customer as well?




I'd message Penon and tell them you're a head-fi'er, and if you could get a deal for 11-11. I've done that in the past with sellers and got discounts.


----------



## DBaldock9

doushi said:


> Will the Penon on A7 sale be available to new customer as well?





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'd message Penon and tell them you're a head-fi'er, and if you could get a deal for 11-11. I've done that in the past with sellers and got discounts.



There's also several Penon Facebook groups, where you should be able to contact Chi Kong Hui, the Penon General Manager.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I bought my A7 from Penon, and they only charged me $1.00 for DHL Express shipping! I think it was a glitch in the system, since all the other express shipping cost me $10.00, and they still honored it, so tomorrow i'll have the A7 in my ears, and I'll continue to purchase stuff from Penon, because they are aces in customer service and shipping speed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I bought my A7 from Penon, and they only charged me $1.00 for DHL Express shipping! I think it was a glitch in the system, since all the other express shipping cost me $10.00, and they still honored it, so tomorrow i'll have the A7 in my ears, and I'll continue to purchase stuff from Penon, because they are aces in customer service and shipping speed.


So you got the XBA-Z5 AND the A7 coming one after the other? 


My z5 is coming next week


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I must confess, after four hours switching between the Sony Z5 and the Sony XBA300, i'm preferring the XBA300, even though it's an all BA set. The reason? The XBA300 plays with metal much clearer and faster than the Z5. The Z5 is creamy lush, with big bass, while the XBA is more balanced with EQ'able bass, so you can thicken the sound without distortion or losing clarity or speed, and the mids kick serious ass, so either playing out of my A45 with an amp or just directly from the R5, I currently prefer the sound because it's more diverse. That could change as I give the A5 more ear time and play it out of balanced mode, but atm, the XBA300 just plays more genres expertly. On to the A7 tomorrow, and see if it leapfrogs both of these Sony's or my JVC FW01?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> So you got the XBA-Z5 AND the A7 coming one after the other?
> 
> 
> My z5 is coming next week



Yep. Z5 dropped today, and A7 drops tomorrow. So happy ears back to back days, and my Hiby R2 in transit.


----------



## doushi

DBaldock9 said:


> There's also several Penon Facebook groups, where you should be able to contact Chi Kong Hui, the Penon General Manager.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'd message Penon and tell them you're a head-fi'er, and if you could get a deal for 11-11. I've done that in the past with sellers and got discounts.


Thank you both of you! I will do that


----------



## Sam L

DBaldock9 said:


> I've been thinking of getting the LZ A7, as a compliment to my Penon ORB - and now, I've received an email (for previous customers) from Penon, showing that the 11.11 Sale Price for the A7 is pretty good.
> .
> I'm also looking at some discreet dual op-amps (for my iBasso PB-2 and other small amps), and a replacement battery for my Onkyo DP-X1 DAP.


Hmm. I ordered multiple items from penon the last few months and I don't have that email.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> Hmm. I ordered multiple items from penon the last few months and I don't have that email.


I think you have to sign up for their newsletter to receive promotions like that in your mail.


----------



## feverfive

Yeah, I've never bought anything from Penon, signed up for their newsletter like a month ago, and I got the email with the list of IEMs on sale (including the A7, of course)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i signed up for the newsletter, and the deals for 11.11 are great! The A7 deal is hot! I wish i would have waited, but i'm too impatient.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

feverfive said:


> Yeah, I've never bought anything from Penon, signed up for their newsletter like a month ago, and I got the email with the list of IEMs on sale (including the A7, of course)



well now this is your chance to buy Penon and get great deals.


----------



## doushi

sent message to penon fb group, also just signed up for their newsletter. Is Penon's deal better than $283 on AE?


----------



## lgcubana

doushi said:


> sent message to penon fb group, also just signed up for their newsletter. Is Penon's deal better than $283 on AE?


Yes, because express shipping (e.g. DHL) only costs $1 USD, on the LZ A7


----------



## doushi

lgcubana said:


> Yes, because express shipping (e.g. DHL) only costs $1 USD, on the LZ A7


Ugh, I hope they let me get the same deal.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Oct 29, 2020)

Looks like the Penon Audio Store on AE has a separate set of deals for 11.11, including some ISN cables and the TSMR 3 Pro, e.g.:


----------



## trellus

I found the email from Penon Audio and looked at the deals -- some good ones in there but nothing I'm looking for right now, but I did notice they have the LZ A6mini right now for $79.99, not even an 11-11 special at al, which I know isn't as low as what I've seen on AliExpress, but I've never bought from Penon Audio before so I might have to buzz them up for this.  

Do things ship any faster from Penon Audio to US than via AliExpress?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

trellus said:


> I found the email from Penon Audio and looked at the deals -- some good ones in there but nothing I'm looking for right now, but I did notice they have the LZ A6mini right now for $79.99, not even an 11-11 special at al, which I know isn't as low as what I've seen on AliExpress, but I've never bought from Penon Audio before so I might have to buzz them up for this.
> 
> Do things ship any faster from Penon Audio to US than via AliExpress?



Not unless you use DHL express, otherwise it takes the 2-3 weeks with China Post.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm getting my money back on my AKG N40, and that's around $100, so i might pick something up for 11.11?


----------



## trellus

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Not unless you use DHL express, otherwise it takes the 2-3 weeks with China Post.



Ah, in that case, it's not much faster (if at all, depending on seller) than AliExpress from my experience, in which case I could save a lot just getting it on AliExpress for $45 on 11-11.  Been curious about these and that seems like a great price.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

trellus said:


> Ah, in that case, it's not much faster (if at all, depending on seller) than AliExpress from my experience, in which case I could save a lot just getting it on AliExpress for $45 on 11-11.  Been curious about these and that seems like a great price.


you mean the A6 mini?


----------



## trellus

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> you mean the A6 mini?



Yes, sorry,  $45 for the LZ A6mini.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Penon Orb. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## hmscott (Oct 31, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> CatEar Mia (DD) = 100 usd
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/catear-mia
> 
> ...


Thanks for declining, I got bumped up in the queue. 

"Cat Ear has released its first high-fidelity IEM, the Cat Ear Mia worldwide. It is a brilliant pair of in-ear monitors with a single 8mm micro dynamic driver unit on each side."
https://hifigo.com/products/catear-mia?variant=32397160087601

It's a first for me in that these "bullet" form IEM's always looked odd to me, without the case around them to provide support in my ear, I didn't think they'd be stable - but so far they are staying in and staying seated.  But, I'm not moving around...

First listen the Cat Ear Mia are stunningly open and revealing in detail out to the edges of the wide stage they throw - which is another form factor surprise.

There's a lot less there to irritate my ear with the small contact patch inside and a small contact patch ending in the wire out my ear, more comfortable and a nice change from the standard IEM's.  I moved from a Tranya M10 to the Cat Ear Mia.

Just wanted to say I like their sound out of the box, and as a nice change from the usual inner ear fit I'm liking the form factor.  What a nice discovery. 

*Hifigo Catear MIA Unboxing*
​


----------



## doushi

Penon told me to subscribe and they will send the newsletter again on 11.11, for anyone who didnt already got the newsletter


----------



## KnightCaeli

doushi said:


> Penon told me to subscribe and they will send the newsletter again on 11.11, for anyone who didnt already got the newsletter



Thanks for the info! I subscribed yesterday after the previous posts.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Cryogenic technique has been around forever. My old Fischer Audio Silver Bullets were cryo-frozen and that was in 2013 or 14? Didn't seem to make much difference tbh, so imho it's just marketing mumbo jumbo. Those silver bullets were ill-fitting but with a ridiculously wide soundstage. Probably the widest i ever came across.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sony DAP + Sony XBA300 = Sublime synergy. No amp needed and they still sound BOMBDIGGITY! i'm enjoying these very much, as i wait for my LZ A7 to arrive later today. Tracking says transporting to destination by 9pm tonight. Btw, the price of the XBA300 has dropped $10 since I purchased mine, which sucks for me, but would be a no-brainer for you BA lovers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Suddenly the DHL updates got stuck with en route to delivery. What?! I was looking forward to my A7 and now all of a sudden, the damn thing is stuck like my R2. Grrrrr. Luckily I have some nice audio gear in the meantime. Still...grrr.

UPDATE. As soon as I typed this, no less than 5 minutes later, the A7 show up at my door lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 30, 2020)

For all of you in the discovery page who recommended the A7, I want to thank you so much. OOTB, this is my preferred sound signature. The Mofastest Trio was not. I should have bought these instead of the Trio over a month ago. Also OOBT, these kick the **** out of the Sony Z5. In every way possible. Hard to think new, the Z5 were $200-$300 more than the A7, and even now, the same cost. Whoever tuned these is masterful in a Jerry Harvey level. Those of you on the fence? 11.11 is your target date. Don't wait or put it off.

I still have a ton of music to listen to before i'm ready to elaborate more, but what I will say is the bass is SUBLIME. Sooooooo good and so punchy and fast!! And the soundstage is insane!! LOL The Sennheiser's legendary stage? BEATEN. 'nuff said for now.

Thanks to @peter123 for the excellent review with notes on how to use the filters. I was kinda overwhelmed at first.


----------



## audio123

The market is quite saturated these days with many competent IEMs. For the new IEMs I have received lately, I am impressed by LZ A7 & Dunu SA6 after extensive listening. Will get to other IEMs soon. Ultimately, the goal is to enjoy the music. Happy listening everyone!


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> For all of you in the discovery page who recommended the A7, I want to thank you so much. OOTB, this is my preferred sound signature. The Mofastest Trio was not. I should have bought these instead of the Trio over a month ago. Also OOBT, these kick the **** out of the Sony Z5. In every way possible. Hard to think new, the Z5 were $200-$300 more than the A7, and even now, the same cost. Whoever tuned these is masterful in a Jerry Harvey level. Those of you on the fence? 11.11 is your target date. Don't wait or put it off.
> 
> I still have a ton of music to listen to before i'm ready to elaborate more, but what I will say is the bass is SUBLIME. Sooooooo good and so punchy and fast!! And the soundstage is insane!! LOL The Sennheiser's legendary stage? BEATEN. 'nuff said for now.
> 
> Thanks to @peter123 for the excellent review with notes on how to use the filters. I was kinda overwhelmed at first.


The Z5 is different from the A7 though right? Hopefully they arent reduntant lol. 

I think the Z5 has a more speaker like sound than the A7?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone that needs a new source better get it now rather than later.

https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/akm-factory-fire-shakes-up-pro-audio-industry


----------



## Q Mass

I'd be interested to know if the LZ A7 can be setup to provide basshead satisfaction levels of elevation.
By basshead I mean: the Blon BL03 and Shuoer Tape both have enough to satisfy me (I don't consider the blo3 to have too much quantity as some do), and my IMR EDP's are also just enough when I use the bassiest (black) lower nozzle, but anything less than that (quantity wise) always leaves me wanting more when listening to bass driven electronic music (or very bassy acoustic music like cello, double bass, kodo drumming or pipe organ etc).
I love pacey, impactful bass that has good command over percussion, but also a bit of rumble.
Does the A7 achieve this?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Q Mass said:


> I'd be interested to know if the LZ A7 can be setup to provide basshead satisfaction levels of elevation.
> By basshead I mean: the Blon BL03 and Shuoer Tape both have enough to satisfy me (I don't consider the blo3 to have too much quantity as some do), and my IMR EDP's are also just enough when I use the bassiest (black) lower nozzle, but anything less than that (quantity wise) always leaves me wanting more when listening to bass driven electronic music (or very bassy acoustic music like cello, double bass, kodo drumming or pipe organ etc).
> I love pacey, impactful bass that has good command over percussion, but also a bit of rumble.
> Does the A7 achieve this?


yeah, I say the red-pop config does achieve a satisfying bass.




(Green = A7 pop-red, Red = Tape)

Although, if you use EQ to remove that 3.5k peak on the tape, the bass quantity is more on it than the A7. But in stock I say they are very similar.


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone that needs a new source better get it now rather than later.
> 
> https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/akm-factory-fire-shakes-up-pro-audio-industry


Oh wow, that seems.....*major*


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone that needs a new source better get it now rather than later.
> 
> https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/akm-factory-fire-shakes-up-pro-audio-industry



Hopefully no one was hurt.

On a related note, that’s gonna suck big time. Given the huge price increase, I fully expect that there will be a flood of fake/counterfeit chips to fill the void from you-know-where. So for the get the next 6-12 months, I would be highly skeptical of any newly-released or newly-produced device that claims to have an AK chip.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 31, 2020)

hmscott said:


> I waited to order until the Tranya M10 price dropped a bit further, it'll probably drop a bit more again around the holidays, but I got 2 pair of the Tranya M10's for $59.99 each from Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GSF22Z1
> 
> And, I also ordered the short style of AZLA eartips that worked in the Tranya T10 case, and good news - they also fit in the Tranya M10 case.
> ...


Tranya is offering a free Tranya M10 to 10 people willing to publish a review of the Tranya M10 

I've already purchased 2 pairs of M10 (currently $49.99 - $10 coupon on Amazon), and I've already published my experiences - and will publish more later, so I'm past that point.. does anyone else want to sign up?


Spoiler: Tranya offer and contact info



"We just newly released our Tranya first Dual EQ Setting Bass Boost wireless earbuds M10. We now need *10* people to test and share their feedback in the community, on social media and another platform if you have the shipping experience on Amazon."

If you are interested, please click the button below and Contact *yokin@tranya.com* to request.

BTW, I received this email from Tranya 4 hours ago... sorry, just saw it...


Good luck


----------



## hmscott (Oct 31, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone that needs a new source better get it now rather than later.
> 
> https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/akm-factory-fire-shakes-up-pro-audio-industry


OMG, no!! 

"..._*Ultimately, the blaze was extinguished around midnight on October 23, a full 82 hours after it began. According to IC industry news site SemiMedia, the entire factory is now offline and is expected to take a minimum of six months to restore production.*_

*Chinese semiconductor distributor CGoC Industrial Electronics publicly noted that it expects various AKM DAC series (AK4332, AK4331, AK4432, AK4382, AK4385, AK4373, AK4396, AK4431, AK4456, AK4490, AK4493, AK4495) and possibly ADC series (AK5384, AK5385, AK5386, AK5397, AK5534) to be affected, but in fact, the factory produced far more than that.*

_*“Every AKM part we use—ADCs, DACs, ASRCs and Receivers—is made exclusively in the Nobeoka plant,” said Millennia’s La Grou. “Of course, all AKM audio parts immediately disappeared from front-line distributors [such as] Digikey, Mouser, etc. And now the after-market brokers are selling AKM parts at horrific mark-ups. We saw one $5 AKM part being offered at $110 each.*_”"

No more DAC's, or any device that integrates a DAC as part of it's operation... motherboards?  I better get that new x570 motherboard now.... sigh, I was gonna wait till Feb 2021, but if it takes 6 months to get back to production - probably optimistic estimation given the world situation right now - it could be a full year before we see new hardware with DAC parts.

Of course there's probably enough parts in the distribution system to keep some existing products running for quite a while...hmmm.... what to do?


Spoiler: Article text in case it disappears or changes



AKM Factory Fire—A Pro-Audio Industry Disaster
A 82-hour fire in AKM's semiconductor factory is already hurting numerous top pro-audio manufacturers around the globe.

BY CLIVE YOUNG ⋅
PUBLISHED: OCTOBER 29, 2020

AKMNobeoka City, Japan (October 29, 2020)—In the wake of a massive three-day fire at the Nobeoka City factory of semiconductor producer Asahi Kasei Microsystems (AKM), pro-audio manufacturers around the globe are now facing anticipated shortages of crucial DAC and ADC chips used in their products. “It’s probably the most disruptive event in my 40 years of audio industry experience,” said John La Grou, CEO of Millennia Media. “Devastating is not too strong a word. Can 2020 get any worse?”

Millennia is just one of many high-end pro-audio companies with major products designed around AKM chips; others include Solid State Logic, TASCAM, miniDSP, Merging Technologies, SPL of Germany and RME, to name only a few.

The AKM fire broke out at the semiconductor manufacturing plant on Tuesday, October 20, and took three days to put out. While no one was hurt, reportedly 400 employees were evacuated when it began. Parts of the building structure, including sections of walls and the roof, collapsed on October 22 after another fire broke out on the factory’s fifth floor. Throughout the blaze, a chemical odor emanated from the building, thought to be hydrogen chloride generated by the coatings of electrical cables on fire.

Ultimately, the blaze was extinguished around midnight on October 23, a full 82 hours after it began. According to IC industry news site SemiMedia, the entire factory is now offline and is expected to take a minimum of six months to restore production.

Chinese semiconductor distributor CGoC Industrial Electronics publicly noted that it expects various AKM DAC series (AK4332, AK4331, AK4432, AK4382, AK4385, AK4373, AK4396, AK4431, AK4456, AK4490, AK4493, AK4495) and possibly ADC series (AK5384, AK5385, AK5386, AK5397, AK5534) to be affected, but in fact, the factory produced far more than that.

“Every AKM part we use—ADCs, DACs, ASRCs and Receivers—is made exclusively in the Nobeoka plant,” said Millennia’s La Grou. “Of course, all AKM audio parts immediately disappeared from front-line distributors [such as] Digikey, Mouser, etc. And now the after-market brokers are selling AKM parts at horrific mark-ups. We saw one $5 AKM part being offered at $110 each.”

Millennia caught at least one break—the company’s HV‐316 remote‐controllable microphone preamplifier, which was introduced in September, is based around AKM ADCs, but the company purchased a year’s worth in advance to meet expected demand. La Grou anticipates Millennia will be able to ship the HV-316 with AKM ADCs until 4Q21, by which point the Nobeoka factory may be back online. Nonetheless, faced with a dearth of AKM chips for the foreseeable future, Millennia has begun redesigning all its impacted products, including a number in development.

Millennia Media is hardly the only pro-audio manufacturer affected by the AKM fire, however. Numerous well-known brands use AKM chips in their products, such as SPL of Germany’s new Control One and Marc One monitor controllers, introduced just last week; Solid State Logic’s popular SSL 2+ USB interface; RME’s ADI-2 Pro AD/DA Converter; multiple Merging Technologies Horus & Hapi and Anubis AD/DA interfaces; miniDSP’s SHD streaming audio processor; and others.


“_*There’s a rumor that AKM will pivot their IC masks to independent fab houses,” La Grou noted hopefully, “so perhaps we’ll see some AKM devices before the main plant is again operational.*_”

I hope everyone is ok at AKM, and that they are able to pivot the production through other resources...


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, I say the red-pop config does achieve a satisfying bass.
> 
> 
> (Green = A7 pop-red, Red = Tape)
> ...


My only slight complaint with the Tape is the (very minimal to my ears) under-emphasis of the lower mids/some voices, I do generally like the clarity of the mids though despite this, and although I have tried reducing the 3.5 peak I have to admit I hardly notice it at all (perhaps some minor hearing deficiency as I'm mid 50's and have some tinnitus, my hearing does measure OK for my age though) and have settled on some very very minimal damping added inside the nozzles of the Tape.
Thanks for the comparison graphs there, they look very promising for me.
Are you (or anyone else) able to make any other comments on how the overall sound of the A7 compares to the Tape (or EDP)?

Re' the fire, that's horrendous.
I worked at a place where we lost 50% of our property due to a fire, and the impact on people, business and customers was horrible, I truly feel for AKM and all their customers who rely on their chips to make the devices we enjoy.
There's no good time to endure a disaster like this, but right now seems like the absolute worst timing possible.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 31, 2020)

Q Mass said:


> My only slight complaint with the Tape is the (very minimal to my ears) under-emphasis of the lower mids/some voices, I do generally like the clarity of the mids though despite this, and although I have tried reducing the 3.5 peak I have to admit I hardly notice it at all (perhaps some minor hearing deficiency as I'm mid 50's and have some tinnitus, my hearing does measure OK for my age though) and have settled on some very very minimal damping added inside the nozzles of the Tape.
> Thanks for the comparison graphs there, they look very promising for me.
> Are you (or anyone else) able to make any other comments on how the overall sound of the A7 compares to the Tape (or EDP)?
> 
> ...


I use the tape with eq:

low-shelf: 45hz, Q:0.8, Gain 1.5db
peak eq: 120hz, Q:2.2, Gain -3.0db
peak eq: 1350hz, Q: 1.5, Gain 2.0db
peak eq: 3500hz, Q: 2.3, Gain: -4.5db
peak eq: 6000hz, Q: 2.9, Gain: -2.0db
peak eq: 8000hz, Q:3.0, Gain: -1.0db
high-shelf: 10 000hz, Q:1.1, gain: 2.0db
preamp: -2.0db

Tonality is actually quite similar with that preset on the tape vs the A7. But quality across the entire range is a few levels over the tape on the A7 and also the technicalities. The only thing I would say the Tape can compete in is the details, (especially the micro details) tons and tons of details on both of them. The tape doesnt need that giant 3.5k peak to sound detailed, that driver itself is fully capable of that. Although if you want a natural sound the A7 is the one that sounds more natural. The Tape has a unique sound to it, that I really like.

That is why I have extremely high hopes for the tape pro, because if they can fix the tuning (that I fix with EQ) and increase the SQ. It will probably be able to compete with the A7 in terms of pure SQ/technicalities, and I hope it keeps that same unique sound as the original tape has.

EDIT: Oh yeah the A7 definitely does not have that recessed mids that is on the tape. (even after my EQ evened out the balanced between the male/female vocals, so the contrast isnt as big as before)


----------



## Raketen

RikudouGoku said:


> Reecho Insects Awaken = (4 knowles BA) = sale 300 usd (MSRP 330)
> 
> 
> That name is going to give me nightmares. Wonder if it can compete with stuff like the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro and the BGVP DM8 (upcoming).





jant71 said:


> If it follows the normal previous Reecho it will look better than it sounds. Sound will be okay but not gonna be anything special. Unless they "awaken" on the SQ front there will be better options. For sure a wait and see model.



Insects Awaken! That has to be the best IEM name to date.



hmscott said:


> ...
> Of course there's probably enough parts in the distribution system to keep some existing products running for quite a while...hmmm.... what to do?
> ...



One of the articles mentioned that there were already huge markups on some parts as people started stockpiling and distributors were running out of inventory. Hopefully actual manufacturers & DIYers got that stuff and not a bunch of scalpers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@RikudouGoku Don't worry, the Z5 is close to perfect basshead iem. It's got strong bass presence, lush mids, smooth highs with no sibilance, and excellent instrument separation and very wide stage. So they are no slouch, it's just that the A7 is special. I mean, it's plays TOTL. I'm not exaggerating and anyone who owns a TOTL earphone will back this up. They are tuned special, and are the first iem of any style or driver combination that rival the JVC woodies in natural timbre. The timbre and the highs are so natural and accurate, it's the first time JVC wood dome has been rivaled. The soundstage envelops you! But that said, you will be happy with your purchase of the Z5. I am so much, i invested in a new upgrade balanced cable, though i already have one. The Z5 is an excellent listen with a lot of lushness and that Sony house sound, just not quite at A7 performance level.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @RikudouGoku Don't worry, the Z5 is close to perfect basshead iem. It's got strong bass presence, lush mids, smooth highs with no sibilance, and excellent instrument separation and very wide stage. So they are no slouch, it's just that the A7 is special. I mean, it's plays TOTL. I'm not exaggerating and anyone who owns a TOTL earphone will back this up. They are tuned special, and are the first iem of any style or driver combination that rival the JVC woodies in natural timbre. The timbre and the highs are so natural and accurate, it's the first time JVC wood dome has been rivaled. The soundstage envelops you! But that said, you will be happy with your purchase of the Z5. I am so much, i invested in a new upgrade balanced cable, though i already have one. The Z5 is an excellent listen with a lot of lushness and that Sony house sound, just not quite at A7 performance level.


Just as I expected then. Sounds good. 

Depending on how much I like the Z5, I might go for the XBA-N3 next lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 31, 2020)

The A7 is boss. love the timbre and resolution. Imaging is also superb. I think imaging is sometimes under-emphasized in reviews, but the imaging is so precise and plays so well with the wide and tall stage. Enveloping sound.

EDIT : Tip rolling uncovered that the JVC Spiral Dots play best with the A7. Maybe it's because the timbre is so similar to the JVC's, with similar characteristics? Regardless, there is perfect synergy there.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The goodness of the LZ A7 had me thinking that the NiceHCK NX7 had such potential. With very similar driver count and type, the NX7 has some really nice qualities, but lacks the tonality and fine tuned highs of the A7, and the stage is much narrower and not as enveloping. I think bass quality and instrument separation/clarity/detail retrieval play very close to one another, but the quality of the mids, highs (not as natural and precise on NX7), imaging and soundstage are victories for the A7, but had HCK improved those areas and taken just a few moments to tune it more to the A7's characteristics, it would be a massive winner at less than half the cost of the A7. Potential not realized.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

When is the Shouer Tape Pro supposed to go on sale and be available?


----------



## jant71

^You have a problem my friend. Somebody grab his wallet!


----------



## doushi

lol, dont worry, he is good at keeping his inventory count low


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> ^You have a problem my friend. Somebody grab his wallet!



Well, i sell to add, but i got a refund on the AKG N40 i ordered, so i do have some money to throw at the Tape Pro if they become available lol but yeah, my wallet needs protection, but that's what the wife is for LOL


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the black filter with the switch on MONITOR is the best settings for my ears on the A7. That's the one that gives me the most joy and the closest to my preferred ss. The others either jacked the treble too much or added to much bass, and the red one made the sounds close to identical to the Mofasest Trio, which meant it took too much edge from the highs. it did add some thickness, and slightly more bass, but that's not the sound i'm looking for. If i wanted that sound, I'd put the Z5 in my ears or kept the Trio.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@RikudouGoku My suggestion would be if you don't have an MMCX balanced cable, then buy one for the Z5. I ordered a nice upgrade balanced cable, and they sound so much better out of my R5. I had a cheapo balanced cable that came with the Z5, but it wasn't the best sonically, but with this one, it really woke up the sleepy treble, and helped to tighten up the low end. Very enjoyable listen now.


----------



## twiceboss

Any Focus Vocal user here?


----------



## Audio Fun

twiceboss said:


> Any Focus Vocal user here?


I am here!


----------



## twiceboss

Audio Fun said:


> I am here!


Any review on it? Though ive read a kind of slow mid bass which probably not for me


----------



## Audio Fun

twiceboss said:


> Any review on it? Though ive read a kind of slow mid bass which probably not for me


Do you mean the ORB?


----------



## twiceboss

Audio Fun said:


> Do you mean the ORB?


no no, it's the Focus Vocal. There is a massive discount during 11.11


----------



## Audio Fun

twiceboss said:


> no no, it's the Focus Vocal. There is a massive discount during 11.11


Lol I thought you mean “focus on vocal” users. My eyes.... BTW, it look cool, do you have a link to it. Thank you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @RikudouGoku My suggestion would be if you don't have an MMCX balanced cable, then buy one for the Z5. I ordered a nice upgrade balanced cable, and they sound so much better out of my R5. I had a cheapo balanced cable that came with the Z5, but it wasn't the best sonically, but with this one, it really woke up the sleepy treble, and helped to tighten up the low end. Very enjoyable listen now.


I will leech one of my faaeal cables that I use for some other iem for the Z5. Just unsure if the mmcx cable will fit the Z5 well, as I believe Sony´s mmcx is a bit more unique than most are.


----------



## twiceboss

Audio Fun said:


> Lol I thought you mean “focus on vocal” users. My eyes.... BTW, it look cool, do you have a link to it. Thank you.


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001218499155.html

If that doesn't work, you can simply search in aliexpress. Focus Vocal.


----------



## BubisUK

I just noticed that Smabat is having a big discounts on their M1 Pro (45$) M2 Pro (50$) and also their regular DIY set (31$), are these any good?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Don't forget to check in the aliexpress gameland thing. 



You can get a 15 usd off over 100 usd orders coupon. 
(forgot to check in myself lol)


----------



## baskingshark

BubisUK said:


> I just noticed that Smabat is having a big discounts on their M1 Pro (45$) M2 Pro (50$) and also their regular DIY set (31$), are these any good?



Haven't tried m1 pro. But m2 pro is a good midfi set for earbuds. Has two tuning modules to give a neutralish bright versus v shaped tuning (it is easy to fix the modules). The silicone versus foam covers can further give changes to soind signature. Timbre is good but not the absolute classleader in technical performance.

To complicate matters, u can buy different driver units to install inside the m2 pro, but this needs soldering skills. So more tuning options and permutations too. It can be worn cable down or over ears, the cable provided is very good quality too.


----------



## dissociativity

baskingshark said:


> Haven't tried m1 pro. But m2 pro is a good midfi set for earbuds. Has two tuning modules to give a neutralish bright versus v shaped tuning (it is easy to fix the modules). The silicone versus foam covers can further give changes to soind signature. Timbre is good but not the absolute classleader in technical performance.
> 
> To complicate matters, u can buy different driver units to install inside the m2 pro, but this needs soldering skills. So more tuning options and permutations too. It can be worn cable down or over ears, the cable provided is very good quality too.


I'd recommend buying the m2 pro parts individually and soldering it yourself for a solid extra discount, or just getting the DIY package
I myself ordered the shell, wire, both tuning modules, cable and the black gold driver to basically have a budget s10s gold (I'm confident the bass won't extend as much nor sound as good due to not having that fancy labyrinthian acoustic cavity, but otherwise the driver is excellent from what I've heard.

Soldering earbuds does not take skill, you just have a soldering iron that isn't garbage, I usually set it to 350 degrees, poke some solder to tin the wire, poke the wire against the correct terminal, and repeat, done. ezpz.

especially great is needing no glue for the m2 pro due to the screw on design.

You may get a few little burns on your fingers, and struggle a bit if you have stubby sausage fingers, but it doesn't take skill at all.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Tin HiFi T1 Plus is on AE for $28.59. Beryllium driver.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Don't forget to check in the aliexpress gameland thing.
> 
> You can get a 15 usd off over 100 usd orders coupon.
> (forgot to check in myself lol)



i don’t see gameland thing anywhere. I only got energy lab to play for .....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> i don’t see gameland thing anywhere. I only got energy lab to play for .....


1.



2. 



3.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.



Thanks, found it now. I was pressing the hoovering circle thing on the right last few days to leech all the coupons. i was thinking that banner was the same thing


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> Thanks, found it now. I was pressing the hoovering circle thing on the right last few days to leech all the coupons. i was thinking that banner was the same thing


Np


----------



## zenki

For those looking for DAC/AMP combo.
Hidizs S9
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-s9.24704/review/24665/


----------



## BubisUK

dissociativity said:


> I'd recommend buying the m2 pro parts individually and soldering it yourself for a solid extra discount, or just getting the DIY package
> I myself ordered the shell, wire, both tuning modules, cable and the black gold driver to basically have a budget s10s gold (I'm confident the bass won't extend as much nor sound as good due to not having that fancy labyrinthian acoustic cavity, but otherwise the driver is excellent from what I've heard.
> 
> Soldering earbuds does not take skill, you just have a soldering iron that isn't garbage, I usually set it to 350 degrees, poke some solder to tin the wire, poke the wire against the correct terminal, and repeat, done. ezpz.
> ...


I am good with a soldering iron, so that is no problem 😃 Thank you, will buy the kit and some extra bits then if thay are essentialy the same thing as a m2 pro.


----------



## unifutomaki

My latest acquisition: these Sony MDR-H600a over-ear cans. Pre-owned but unused, they are burning in on my head as I type this. At 24 Ohms @ 1KHz impedance and 103dB/mW, they make for a nice pairing with my A50 Walkman. As one would expect from Sony, build quality and comfort are excellent. These are giving a fairly inoffensive, Harman-ish sound at the moment but I'm going to keep listening to see if they open up


----------



## CactusPete23

twiceboss said:


> https://aliexpress.com/item/4001218499155.html
> 
> If that doesn't work, you can simply search in aliexpress. Focus Vocal.


Not sure if this will help? Found a review here:  http://www.aboutaudio.org/focus-vocal-review-time-to-get-serious/


----------



## cqtek

Hello, everybody.

I want to share my humble opinion about the NF Audio NM2+.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24648/reviews#item-review-24669






Greetings.


----------



## Owludio

RikudouGoku said:


> Just as I expected then. Sounds good.
> 
> Depending on how much I like the Z5, I might go for the XBA-N3 next lol.


IMO, N3 is a downgrade to either Z5 or A3. Yes, N3 also has magnesium super-twitter, but bass is slower, more boomy, has less agility and impact. Soundstage is not comparable at all.
N3 does better only one thing: fit & isolation - the only reason I still have it.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi guys,

I’ve been away from here for awhile, but I thought I’d mention I just posted my latest review, the JAYS f-Five True Wireless at $79. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is staying safe during these unsettling Covid times ... take care!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 1, 2020)

The LZ A7 isn't just the most technically competent iem i have in my collection, it's my favorite iem i've ever owned. From a pure pleasure and lining up with my preferred sound signature, it is the BOSS. The King. I've owned hundreds of iem's over the years, and i've sold and cycled through so many, i sometimes forgot i had certain ones in my collection. The A7 sits firmly at the top. The reason is i added a few new ones recently, and even spent some time with those, and when i pop the A7 back in, i'm not thinking "maybe i should put that other one back in?" Nope. Also I switched out the stock cable with the Tin Hifi T3 cable, and now they're even better. Yes. I said it. 

P.S. The stock A7 cable on my Z5 really made those open up and the treble woke up, making them a really cool listen now. So along with the upgraded balanced cable, the A7 cable really makes the Z5 shine.


----------



## IEMusic

For anyone interested in the Etymotic ER2XR, it’s being sold for a crazy good price right now on Amazon, $80!

https://www.amazon.com/Etymotic-Research-Extended-Respone-Earphones/dp/B07NSL5XS5


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The hardest thing about listening to the FW01, A7, or even the Sennheiser IE800 and then go over to an earphone where the BA's provide the highs is just how artificial the highs of those BA's are. Especially pronounced when you go from the A7 to a BA set. But I like the razor sharp mids of a BA.


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> Don't forget to check in the aliexpress gameland thing.
> 
> You can get a 15 usd off over 100 usd orders coupon.
> (forgot to check in myself lol)


Is the Game Land thing gone? I was going to do my sixth check in today and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## BubisUK (Nov 2, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> Is the Game Land thing gone? I was going to do my sixth check in today and I can't find it anywhere.





It is still there, but my link was a pop up link in the app.


----------



## MrDelicious

BubisUK said:


> It is still there, but my link was a pop up link in the app.


Thanks!

Damn they're sneaky, conveniently removed it from the front page on the sixth day.


----------



## audio123

For easy reference, here is a compilation for the QDC IEMs I have reviewed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 
QDC Anole VX
QDC Dmagic 3D
QDC Fusion
QDC Uranus


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> For easy reference, here is a compilation for the QDC IEMs I have reviewed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> QDC Anole VX
> QDC Dmagic 3D
> QDC Fusion
> QDC Uranus



The Dmagic is still on my buy list, but I’m hoping for a black Friday sale. 🙏


----------



## audio123

jwbrent said:


> The Dmagic is still on my buy list, but I’m hoping for a black Friday sale. 🙏


I enjoy the Dmagic a lot. Really nice IEM.


----------



## wayofthedawn (Nov 22, 2020)

audio123 said:


> For easy reference, here is a compilation for the QDC IEMs I have reviewed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> QDC Anole VX
> QDC Dmagic 3D
> QDC Fusion
> QDC Uranus



Do you ever go more in depth and detailed with your reviews?
Like do you ever measure and show graphs?

All i ever read for all your reviews is:
The top end is very open. Furthermore, there is apt sparkle which helps to liven up the treble. The crisp has good definition.
Has good sub-bass quantity and it is extended well. The sub-bass reproduction
provides a natural rumble and it is impactful

Your reviews are literally a copy paste of one another.

Which reminds me, has anyone ever got the chance or owns IEMs from SeeAudio?


----------



## dharmasteve

Anyone know anywhere the LZ A7 will be under $250 in the 11/11, or anywhere else?


----------



## wayofthedawn (Nov 2, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Anyone know anywhere the LZ A7 will be under $250 in the 11/11, or anywhere else?



You *should *be able to get it for around $260 with coupons/coin stacking on 11.11

Also doesn't Penonaudio have a amazing deal on the LZ A7 currently?


----------



## wayofthedawn (Nov 2, 2020)

Repost! Hope we can find out more about this brand and their IEMs, and hopefully someone owns a pair to share their impressions!

I saw this new brand pop up, i know nothing about them, but they look interesting.
They come with a lot of customization options, which is nice

SeeAudio Kaguya
SeeAudio Vantina
SeeAudio Serena
SeeAudio Spark




ErkH said:


> rumor has it that this brand is founded by ex-employee of qdc..





cenizas said:


> The provided measurements look really similar to the qdcs as well





wayofthedawn said:


> Some more information on the SeeAudio Vantina 10!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Got my Sony XBA-Z5. 

A really nice sounding iem thats for sure, but I wasnt as wowed as much as I expected. The LZ A7 is to blame for that.
Bass quantity isnt massive and quality is amazing, mids are not forward but not recessed, although on some songs having a bit more forward vocals would be better. Treble is quite tame (not for trebleheads for sure) but not dark for me and quite neutral. Soundstage is huge and other technicalities are very good too, nothing wrong with it on first impressions at least.

BUT here is the deal, the A7 sounds VERY similar to the Z5. They are so similar that the first few seconds I listened to the Z5, I thought I was listening to the A7. here is the graph on the Z5 vs A7: 




And it alone: 



Do I rec the Z5? It depends on how good of a price you can get, my unit (without shipping + import fees) is around 300 usd and for around that price I do. But at say, 400 usd? I say no, because even though the Z5 and the A7 arent identical in profile, they are close enough to make having both a bit redundant. Thats not even counting the fact that this is only 1 of the 10 configs you get with the A7. 


(too dark for pictures right now so I take them tomorrow.)


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Got my Sony XBA-Z5.
> 
> A really nice sounding iem thats for sure, but I wasnt as wowed as much as I expected. The LZ A7 is to blame for that.
> Bass quantity isnt massive and quality is amazing, mids are not forward but not recessed, although on some songs having a bit more forward vocals would be better. Treble is quite tame (not for trebleheads for sure) but not dark for me and quite neutral. Soundstage is huge and other technicalities are very good too, nothing wrong with it on first impressions at least.
> ...


Soooooo if you can get the LZ A7 for $276 USD, shipped by DHL ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Soooooo if you can get the LZ A7 for $276 USD, shipped by DHL ...


yeah.........


Sometimes it is a curse to have epic gear, it makes other good stuff less good lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here are my recs for 11/11:

IEMS: 
1. LZ A7, pretty much impossible to dislike with 10 different tuning configs and with an SQ/technicalities that are beyond anything else in this price range.

2. Tanchjim Oxygen, best bright-neutral iem out of the Moondrop Blessing 2/KXXS and Tanchjim Hana

3. Fiio FH3, Beryllium bass that is very powerful but with very high quality, non-offending mids/treble. (not NR 2 because of potential QC problems)

Bonus: Potentially the Shuoer Tape Pro?? (not released yet but I certainly have high hopes for it).

Earbuds: 
1. Yincrow X6, THE bud for iem users, very close bass quality/quantity to iems which is rare to say the least. 

2. NiceHCK DIY MX500, Huge soundstage and very airy treble with extremely good technicalities.

3. NiceHCK EM80, Excellent tonality and timbre with a very good balance between bass, mids and treble (at least for a bud) (IF you can find it that is...as it is discontinued)

Bonus: Yincrow RW-9, might be a very good bud as well (I am getting it).

Cables: 
1. Faaeal Litz copper cable, cheapest and best measuring cable (that I know of).

2. Tri Through, silver plated version of the Faaeal cable, but more expensive. 

3. Kbear Rhyme, good build quality and measurements, cheaper than the Through cable but not as good looking (in my opinion).

Bonus: Kbear Limpid/NiceHCK LitzPS, pure silver and well built but high measurements (1 ohm).


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Here are my recs for 11/11:
> 
> IEMS:
> 1. LZ A7, pretty much impossible to dislike with 10 different tuning configs and with an SQ/technicalities that are beyond anything else in this price range.
> ...


LZ A7 is an easy recommendation. Can't see anyone not liking it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The A7 and the Z5 don't sound anything alike to my ears. Not even close. Now the way to get some top end sparkle from the Z5 is to use the A7 cable on the Z5, and it opens up the top end and adds less warmth, and more open sound, but the Z5 can't compete with the A7 on pure technicalities and detail retrieval, though to be honest, i've really used my Z5 a lot more since i switched cables, and using my Sony DAP, they make a wonderful synergy. The fit is atrocious, and ergonomically poop, but I get them to fit pretty good, and they are an enjoyable listen, and i even took them when i went for my walk, and didn't regret it, but the A7 are superior.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The A7 and the Z5 don't sound anything alike to my ears. Not even close. Now the way to get some top end sparkle from the Z5 is to use the A7 cable on the Z5, and it opens up the top end and adds less warmth, and more open sound, but the Z5 can't compete with the A7 on pure technicalities and detail retrieval, though to be honest, i've really used my Z5 a lot more since i switched cables, and using my Sony DAP, they make a wonderful synergy. The fit is atrocious, and ergonomically poop, but I get them to fit pretty good, and they are an enjoyable listen, and i even took them when i went for my walk, and didn't regret it, but the A7 are superior.


I actually dont have any issues with the fit of the Z5, but yeah it can be better. (it is better than the EX800ST at least.)


----------



## Dsnuts

If you guys have a small amp I would try that with your Z5. Here is where the Z5s are different. They scale like crazy to higher end sources.

Try a desktop amp and you will see why the Z5 was Sonys flagship at one point. I agree with the A7 being superior but they dont scale like the Z5 does. You guys might have a different take on the Z5 once you go balanced with much more powa!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

do you like the Z5 over the EX800St?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> do you like the Z5 over the EX800St?


Definitely, even with EQ on the ex800st. I definitely do not recommend the ex800st without eq.


----------



## KnightCaeli

RikudouGoku said:


> Definitely, even with EQ on the ex800st. I definitely do not recommend the ex800st without eq.



Haha, I just bought the ex800st 5 minutes ago. I was looking for a good single dynamic driver, and stumbled on them. It's not a "new" discovery, but it was for me, barely 6 months into the hobby. Is it still a good purchase?


----------



## RikudouGoku

KnightCaeli said:


> Haha, I just bought the ex800st 5 minutes ago. I was looking for a good single dynamic driver, and stumbled on them. It's not a "new" discovery, but it was for me, barely 6 months into the hobby. Is it still a good purchase?


With EQ it is. I can't use it without it as the treble is sharp and tonality is not good for my library.


----------



## JEHL

Crinacle released his unboxing and measurements of Moondrop Illumination and SSP... And looks like just as I was afraid, SSP appears to be just bass boosted DF. Which compared to my BL-03 and KSC75 this will probably still come across as upper mid focused rather than anything resembling balance.

I know there is such thing as don't knock it till you try it, but can't exactly audition where I live either.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Crinacle released his unboxing and measurements of Moondrop Illumination and SSP... And looks like just as I was afraid, SSP appears to be just bass boosted DF. Which compared to my BL-03 and KSC75 this will probably still come across as upper mid focused rather than anything resembling balance.
> 
> I know there is such thing as don't knock it till you try it, but can't exactly audition where I live either.



I'll probably pick up the SSP since I'm all for trying out a different flavour of an IEM that is already very technically proficient for the price (and collecting another piece of Moondrop art).


----------



## JEHL (Nov 2, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I'll probably pick up the SSP since I'm all for trying out a different flavour of an IEM that is already very technically proficient for the price (and collecting another piece of Moondrop art).


I imagine everyone will disagree with me HARD on this one, but assuming a money is no object scenario, I may buy the Shure KSE1500 since to my knowledge is more or less invincible in the technicalities department, but I'd be lying if I told you I didn't EQ the heck out it before triggering zen mode is even possible let alone easy.

I'd probably feel the same way with this new Moondrop IEM.

Edit: I'm probably giving the KSE too much credit here by comparing it to the SSR/P. At least the SSR is tuned to a target curve, KSE has both a spike and a dip that together become impossible to normalize so depending on your ears it'll either have a giant spike or a giant hole.


----------



## twiceboss

CactusPete23 said:


> Not sure if this will help? Found a review here:  http://www.aboutaudio.org/focus-vocal-review-time-to-get-serious/


I'm hardly convinced with "word only" review to blind buy iems. Im so hoping for an atleast a freq curve


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> I'm probably giving the KSE too much credit here by comparing it to the SSR/P. At least the SSR is tuned to a target curve, KSE has both a spike and a dip that together become impossible to normalize so depending on your ears it'll either have a giant spike or a giant hole.



The prospect of having to lug around an additional brick resembling a wireless mic pack just to use some IEMs also amuses me to no end


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> The prospect of having to lug around an additional brick resembling a wireless mic pack just to use some IEMs also amuses me to no end


Yeah I always wondered about that. it's an IEM that needs a power brick. In a vacuum sounds like an engineering disaster. Doesn't it?

But back to my original post. I have always wondered. Do I want a technical gear if it's tuned in a way that it'll yank me back to reality?


----------



## audio123

What's everybody favourite IEM for the 2020 so far?  
I am guessing LZ A7 for @RikudouGoku


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> What's everybody favourite IEM for the 2020 so far?
> I am guessing LZ A7 for @RikudouGoku


Definitely, it is the iem I waited the longest for (since I got the A6) and the one that exceeded my expectations the most.


----------



## nraymond

audio123 said:


> What's everybody favourite IEM for the 2020 so far?



TRI I3


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Definitely, it is the iem I waited the longest for (since I got the A6) and the one that exceeded my expectations the most.


The A7 is definitely a top contender for the 300 - 400 USD price bracket. I have not yet finalized my favourite IEMs for different price brackets. The exception is under 100 USD as it is quite straightforward for me, iBasso IT00 & ISN D02.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 3, 2020)

audio123 said:


> What's everybody favourite IEM for the 2020 so far?
> I am guessing LZ A7 for @RikudouGoku



Things can change considering there's still about 2 months left in this year, as CHIFI really moves super fast and hypetrains can come out every week even.

FWIW, my votes for the different price brackets are:
*For > $300 USD:*
I would vote the LZ A7. There's a mind boggling 10 tuning configs (maybe even more if u add aftermarket tuning nozzles into the equation), it has good technicalities and tonality, good fit, good isolation, and the best part that surprised me is that it has good timbre for a BA/piezo containing tribid (other than some higher treble frequencies handled by the piezo). Most folks would have an ideal sound signature with it, maybe except diehard bassheads.

*For $100 - 200 USD:*
I would vote the TRI I3. Smooth, balanced and coherent despite the weird 1 planar + 1 BA + 1 DD config. It needs amping though, the planars handling the mids are quite power hungry. It has one of the best soundstages at the $100ish region when amped, with sweet planar mids. Treble is safe, bordering on darkish, so maybe not for trebleheads. There's an occasional 3 kHz spike on poorly recorded materials or at very loud volumes (fletcher munson curve), but otherwise it is quite smooth, yet grand.

*For sub $100 USD:*
I would vote the HZSound Heart Mirror. Neutralish bright set, excellent timbre for acoustic instruments, even better than the venerable BLON BL-03 in the timbre department. I like how it manages to get a forward upper mids without going too much into harsh or shouty territory, a very fine and difficult line to balance. Quite good transients and speed on the driver. Note weight is thin and soundstage is not the best though, and it needs amping to shine, sounds meh from a smartphone. Pairs better with warmer sources and Final E black tips to give some warmth and note weight to the body. Good set for vocal lovers and timbre lovers, but maybe not so all rounded due to the lack of bass. I think the best compliment I can give this set is that I'm a basshead but I still use it on a weekly basis.

*Honorable mention:*
iBasso IT00

*Favourite earbud for the year:*
SMABAT ST10S Black Gold

*Best lucky bag/Fukubukuro/mystery bag:*
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 - it is extremely exciting to see whether u get a beryllium vs noble metal driver. Or a working Vs wonky mmcx.

*Best price to peformance joke IEM of the year:*
TRN golden ears $15000 USD IEM paired with $3400 USD xiaofan ortiz "king of the gods" golden cable. Yipee, the TRN golden ears price has dropped by $250 from a week ago after nobody bought it. It was originally $25000 USD and they altruistically gave a 41% discount to us mere mortals. On 11/11, there's even a highly generous $10 + $6 USD off with coupons too, so that it will be more accessible to the masses and copper wire thieves. There's only 5 pieces left, better hurry!!!


----------



## audio123

Y


baskingshark said:


> Things can change considering there's still about 2 months left in this year, as CHIFI really moves super fast and hypetrains can come out every week even.
> 
> FWIW, my votes for the different price brackets are:
> *For > $300 USD:*
> ...


Thank you for sharing. There are just so many competent IEMs in the market these days. That TRN & Xiaofan........


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> The prospect of having to lug around an additional brick resembling a wireless mic pack just to use some IEMs also amuses me to no end


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> What's everybody favourite IEM for the 2020 so far?
> I am guessing LZ A7 for @RikudouGoku



SSR. Based on what I'm seeing about the SSP, it's going to be pretty awesome too.


----------



## audio123

On a side note, brace yourself everyone. IT07 is coming.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> On a side note, brace yourself everyone. IT07 is coming.



Interesting. Looks a lot like the KZ ZSR shell, lol. Edit: Will obviously stomp the KZ into the ground.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 3, 2020)

I notice that we all tend to talk mainly about our acquisitions, but not necessarily about the gear we've decided to move on from. Collecting a bunch of gear only to have most of it sit unused at any one time doesn't quite make sense to me, which is why I've been pretty diligent about moving items out of my stable as long as they are still in decent nick and aren't bottom of the barrel KZs.

Today my Koss Porta Pros moved on to their new owner. I really didn't perceive any sort of price to performance revelation here, despite the cult following surrounding these. Being relatively warm and treble-light, it couldn't synergize that well with my already warm Walkman. Though it was cool to cosplay the 80s for a while, it never really found a place in my rotation. The creaky build, toy-like plastics and worse than noodle cable didn't really help that cause either. I will grant that it has a decent soundstage and a likeable tuning, but it is completely unsuitable for commuting due to its design. I think I'm just not the target audience for this.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 3, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I notice that we all tend to talk mainly about our acquisitions, but not necessarily about the gear we've decided to move on from. Collecting a bunch of gear only to have most of it sit unused at any one time doesn't quite make sense to me, which is why I've been pretty diligent about moving items out of my stable as long as they are still in decent nick and aren't bottom of the barrel KZs.
> 
> Today my Koss Porta Pros moved on to their new owner. I really didn't perceive any sort of price to performance revelation here, despite the cult following surrounding these. Being relatively warm and treble-light, it couldn't synergize that well with my already warm Walkman. Though it was cool to cosplay the 80s for a while, it never really found a place in my rotation. The creaky build, toy-like plastics and worse than noodle cable didn't really help that cause either. I will grant that it has a decent soundstage and a likeable tuning, but it is completely unsuitable for commuting due to its design. I think I'm just not the target audience for this.



Moved on from the Mofasest Trio, because it wasn't my preferred sound signature (treble too laid back), and my Sennheiser 650s and Jubilees. Just wasn't impressed with the open back isolation of either one. Had to crank them both up to drown out the tv or any outside sounds, so they sat collecting dust, so I moved on from them and used the money to purchase the LZ A7 and Sony Z5. I think I won this "trade".


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shuoer Tape Pro = 130 usd






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001694952959.html


Hope more stores than linsoul/dd-audio will get it on 11/11.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer Tape Pro = 130 usd
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001694952959.html
> ...



Second that. I’d rather not deal with the order processing and shipping of Linsoul/DD-Audio. If the item is in stock they are alright. If not then it is a nightmare.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> Second that. I’d rather not deal with the order processing and shipping of Linsoul/DD-Audio. If the item is in stock they are alright. If not then it is a nightmare.


I just want to avoid being treated like crap lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

There they are. My last add for many moons. essentially my birthday present to myself, because after this the wife is shutting me down. Shouer Tape Pro.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 3, 2020)

On a side note, here is a compilation for the Fearless IEMs I have reviewed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 
Have planned to finish review for other models this year but I shall see if I have time.
Fearless S4
Fearless S8 Pro
Fearless S8 Freedom









FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> There they are. My last add for many moons. essentially my birthday present to myself, because after this the wife is shutting me down. Shouer Tape Pro.


Last add


----------



## Zambu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> There they are. My last add for many moons. essentially my birthday present to myself, because after this the wife is shutting me down. Shouer Tape Pro.



I counted 25 from your sig, do you have more and how many does your wife know about


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Zambu said:


> I counted 25 from your sig, do you have more and how many does your wife know about


nope. that would be it. she just bought me this really nice box to keep them and my gear in, with the stern "this is all you're buying until next year, and i don't mean Jan 1st." lol So I asked for one more as my christmas/birthday present, and that will be it. the Tape Pro! Then i can happily retire for awhile,,until next year  heh


----------



## Zambu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> nope. that would be it. she just bought me this really nice box to keep them and my gear in, with the stern "this is all you're buying until next year, and i don't mean Jan 1st." lol So I asked for one more as my christmas/birthday present, and that will be it. the Tape Pro! Then i can happily retire for awhile,,until next year  heh



Well that's a real good present


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> nope. that would be it. she just bought me this really nice box to keep them and my gear in, with the stern "this is all you're buying until next year, and i don't mean Jan 1st." lol So I asked for one more as my christmas/birthday present, and that will be it. the Tape Pro! Then i can happily retire for awhile,,until next year  heh


Wonder which IEM will be your new year present then


----------



## mungster

audio123 said:


> Wonder which IEM will be your new year present then


Tape pro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'd like to have another planar since i sold my RHA CL2 to buy the Trio, which was not my speed, so i'd like to have another planar 'phone to have in the collection. I don't need another EST. i learned my lesson.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'd like to have another planar since i sold my RHA CL2 to buy the Trio, which was not my speed, so i'd like to have another planar 'phone to have in the collection. I don't need another EST. i learned my lesson.



U tried the TRI I3? It isn't a pure planar though, but a 1 BA + 1 planar + 1 DD config.

The recent tin P2 planar set didn't have the best of reviews so far, and seems quite expensive at launch. Perhaps more favourable reviews will filter out later, let's see.


----------



## mungster

Which est you learned your lesson?


----------



## courierdriver

audio123 said:


> On a side note, here is a compilation for the Fearless IEMs I have reviewed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> Have planned to finish review for other models this year but I shall see if I have time.
> Fearless S4
> Fearless S8 Pro
> ...


Wish I had the S8P or S8F...I think I could definitely live with the S6RUI too. Sadly, I have the Lancelot, which I don't like at all.


----------



## mungster

courierdriver said:


> Wish I had the S8P or S8F...I think I could definitely live with the S6RUI too. Sadly, I have the Lancelot, which I don't like at all.


The Lancelot is at least better than my Roland.


----------



## audio123

courierdriver said:


> Wish I had the S8P or S8F...I think I could definitely live with the S6RUI too. Sadly, I have the Lancelot, which I don't like at all.


My favourite Fearless IEM is S8Z. S6RUI is no slouch also. Same, I don't like any of the IEMs in the Paladin Series. Will test the Tequila soon.


----------



## audio123

mungster said:


> The Lancelot is at least better than my Roland.


I concur. La Hire > Lancelot > Roland.


----------



## courierdriver

mungster said:


> The Lancelot is at least better than my Roland.


Supposedly, they are both very similar in SQ. Never heard the Roland but if it's anything close to the Lancelot; it won't be to my taste either.


----------



## mungster

👍


----------



## mungster (Nov 4, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Supposedly, they are both very similar in SQ. Never heard the Roland but if it's anything close to the Lancelot; it won't be to my taste either.


The Roland is A dark iem.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> U tried the TRI I3? It isn't a pure planar though, but a 1 BA + 1 planar + 1 DD config.
> 
> The recent tin P2 planar set didn't have the best of reviews so far, and seems quite expensive at launch. Perhaps more favourable reviews will filter out later, let's see.



I haven't tried the TRI I3, because i've read the highs lack sparkle and are a bit laid back, and that is something I'm not interested in. That was the Mofasest Trio. If the Trio had the top end of the A7, it would have been KING. But it did not. I've had three Tin Hifi earphones, and i've had QC issues with all of them, so with the P2 being priced so high, no way would I go with that, so that's why the Tape Pro is on my radar.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mungster said:


> Which est you learned your lesson?



Mofasest Trio


----------



## chinmie

is the TRI I3 2pin version available yet?


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> is the TRI I3 2pin version available yet?



Yes it has been selling on Aliexpress for a week or so already. They same to be same price as the MMCX version, if I didn't already buy the MMCX version in the past, I definitely would have gotten the 2 pin one. Not a fan of MMCX connectors in general.

My Tri I3 belonged to one of the first few batches, the MMCX is a bit wonky, has difficulty accepting a cable, but I heard the MMCX problems have been fixed with subsequent batches.


----------



## wayofthedawn

Apparently this is BGVPs new upcoming flagship model!

BGVP ED12
2x Silicone DD
4x Knowles drivers
2x Sonion drivers
4x Sonion EST


----------



## mungster

wayofthedawn said:


> Apparently this is BGVPs new upcoming flagship model!
> 
> BGVP ED12
> 2x Silicone DD
> ...


Looks like a competitor to odin at half the price.


----------



## wayofthedawn

mungster said:


> Looks like a competitor to odin at half the price.


Looks promising indeed! 
I've ordered the BGVP DM8 as that looks promising as well, just have to wait for it arrive!

But regarding the BGVP flagship, finally another EST IEM that is not just a rebrand. Hope we will see some reviews on it in the near future!


----------



## mungster

wayofthedawn said:


> Looks promising indeed!
> I've ordered the BGVP DM8 as that looks promising as well, just have to wait for it arrive!
> 
> But regarding the BGVP flagship, finally another EST IEM that is not just a rebrand. Hope we will see some reviews on it in the near future!


👍


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> My favourite Fearless IEM is S8Z. S6RUI is no slouch also. Same, I don't like any of the IEMs in the Paladin Series. Will test the Tequila soon.


I'm so close to pulling the trigger on Tequila since it's release, hoping it will be an upgrade to s8z,
but I'm holding back to read more review first.


----------



## baskingshark

New single DD set
Called the Pula? Seems quite close to the Urbanfun shell, but different driver type.


----------



## audio123

Strifeff7 said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on Tequila since it's release, hoping it will be an upgrade to s8z,
> but I'm holding back to read more review first.


I doubt it will be an upgrade to S8Z. Will let you know in due time.


----------



## BubisUK

Anyone is planning to get Tape Pro this 11.11 ?


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> New single DD set
> Called the Pula? Seems quite close to the Urbanfun shell, but different driver type.


Any link


----------



## baskingshark

mochill said:


> Any link



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001334094728.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

BubisUK said:


> Anyone is planning to get Tape Pro this 11.11 ?


The question is if I can wait for 11/11 to get it lol.


----------



## jlcsoft

I am thinking of getting the fiio FH3 on 11.11, I really love the sound of the fiio fh1s. Dou you think it´s worth to pay double for them.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> The question is if I can wait for 11/11 to get it lol.


The keyword is if


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> The keyword is if


They helped me restrain myself with this statement:


----------



## unifutomaki

Perhaps I am just a bit of a Sony fan...


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> The question is if I can wait for 11/11 to get it lol.


You need to stay strong bro ...... or perhaps not so we can all get some good impressions and measurements from you


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> You need to stay strong bro ...... or perhaps not so we can all get some good impressions and measurements from you


Well, even if I ordered it right now they wont ship it out until 11/11....so I wont get it until after the sale even with dhl express.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ooo drops got these ATH-ANC300TW wireless phones for $200. Havent been tempted to get a new AT phone for a while. This one is tempting.


----------



## BubisUK

On Ali, Tape Pro will work out to 107.55$ after coupons and coins


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm looking for the Tape on 11.11, but the coupons at this moment don't seem to be working, or attaching themelves to the total at checkout. Very frustrating.


----------



## BubisUK

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm looking for the Tape on 11.11, but the coupons at this moment don't seem to be working, or attaching themelves to the total at checkout. Very frustrating.


They will only work from 11.11


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> They will only work from 11.11



LOL well that explain everything then!


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm looking for the Tape on 11.11, but the coupons at this moment don't seem to be working, or attaching themelves to the total at checkout. Very frustrating.


I just tried to get the Tape Pro and it wouldn't accept any coupons. Shame Linsoul/DD shop don't offer any early bird prices like KBear/TRi do. That shows whether a company care about their punters or not.


----------



## BubisUK

dharmasteve said:


> I just tried to get the Tape Pro and it wouldn't accept any coupons. Shame Linsoul/DD shop don't offer any early bird prices like KBear/TRi do. That shows whether a company care about their punters or not.


Well people woul buy it without any coupons and 11.11 is just around the corner, so no point for them to offer any discounts now


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm waiting until 11.11 and using DHL.


----------



## dharmasteve

BubisUK said:


> Well people woul buy it without any coupons and 11.11 is just around the corner, so no point for them to offer any discounts now


I do have a valid coupon, valid today, from DD (linsoul) and it doesn't work.


----------



## BubisUK

dharmasteve said:


> I do have a valid coupon, valid today, from DD (linsoul) and it doesn't work.


Message them, usualy on ali if the coupon does not work they still would give a discount later


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

How many of you who own the LZ A7 have gone back and listened to your record collection? So far, last night, I listened to the most sublime and beautiful rendition of Van Halen's Fair Warning i've heard since i would listen to that album through my cousin's old Marantz with Pioneer SE headphones. Simply flawless listen. Then I moved over to Rush - Moving Pictures and was equally treated to the best version of this album i've heard in decades, and finally, Metallica's - Kill Em All brought me back to the time i borrowed by buddy's tape copy and listened to it for the first time, and was so mesmerized by it, i got kicked out of class, and didn't care, because i just wanted to keep listening. That type of emotional take hasn't happened in years as well, so i'm going to keep listening to old albums and seeing what the A7 brings out?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How many of you who own the LZ A7 have gone back and listened to your record collection? So far, last night, I listened to the most sublime and beautiful rendition of Van Halen's Fair Warning i've heard since i would listen to that album through my cousin's old Marantz with Pioneer SE headphones. Simply flawless listen. Then I moved over to Rush - Moving Pictures and was equally treated to the best version of this album i've heard in decades, and finally, Metallica's - Kill Em All brought me back to the time i borrowed by buddy's tape copy and listened to it for the first time, and was so mesmerized by it, i got kicked out of class, and didn't care, because i just wanted to keep listening. That type of emotional take hasn't happened in years as well, so i'm going to keep listening to old albums and seeing what the A7 brings out?


I certainly did when I was looking for weakness in it....ended up spending more time than expected due to both not finding any big weaknesses (except nitpicking about the violin timbre) and also due to me forgetting about my objective when I was mesmerized by the sound lol.


----------



## courierdriver

mungster said:


> The Roland is A dark iem.


Ditto for the Lancelot. The thing I really dislike about the Lancelot, is that there is no cohesion to the sound. Everything is compartmentalized. Bass is separate from mids and treble is separate from mids. It's like that on every track I play. It's like every musician is in his/her separate chamber. A band doesn't sound like a whole, cohesive unit. There's no blending of the instruments. Every track sounds like it came from the studio, before the guy who mixes it did his thing. To my ears, it just sounds unnatural.


----------



## Vee97

Has anyone tried the Reecho Insects Awaken iems yet? I know it's still pretty new though.


----------



## audio123

Will test the Shanling AE3 more extensively now. Been busy these days.
@Vee97 That's an unique name for an IEM. Insects Awaken LOL.


----------



## dissociativity (Nov 4, 2020)

finally got the bl-t7, and they seem to actually be 2014 stock?, same ol oppotty and driams, similar sound to bl-03 with far better fit, like insanely comfy fit for me, cable-down.
Cable is alright, fairly average overly grippy and thus a pain to untangle rubber, reminds me of the qian 69 earbud cable, the jack and iems themselves are nice and metal

If anything the treble is a tad less peaky than the bl-03


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 5, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How many of you who own the LZ A7 have gone back and listened to your record collection? So far, last night, I listened to the most sublime and beautiful rendition of Van Halen's Fair Warning i've heard since i would listen to that album through my cousin's old Marantz with Pioneer SE headphones. Simply flawless listen. Then I moved over to Rush - Moving Pictures and was equally treated to the best version of this album i've heard in decades, and finally, Metallica's - Kill Em All brought me back to the time i borrowed by buddy's tape copy and listened to it for the first time, and was so mesmerized by it, i got kicked out of class, and didn't care, because i just wanted to keep listening. That type of emotional take hasn't happened in years as well, so i'm going to keep listening to old albums and seeing what the A7 brings out?







Yes.. I've been digging up my old music collection with the A7 as well.

To me, the biggest strength is its "sonic purity". I can easily get lost with music with this kind of transparent sound signature.
Even when I started critical listening, I was drawn into the music itself and forgot about the purpose of critical listening lol.
I still have quite a few DD IEMs that I prefer for my mostly classical music playlist (as I am a timbre freak), but with most other genres, A7 is firmly placing itself as my top 3.

Nightmare to review this IEM.


----------



## suman134 (Nov 5, 2020)

The Ali-Express has been doing their 11.11 sale for last few years and its just around corner. It is the talk of the town and brands are busy promoting and launching new products like hot cakes. Why don't we take a look at the earphones I recommend for this 11.11 sale for under $300.

Disclaimer: Not promoting any store here.

You guys can follow my youtube channel here.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChlcSgAtjbCpcNf8949jGfQ

*Budget segment: (upto $50)

BLON BL-03 & BL-05s: ($25-30)*

The blon twins cannot be side lined by anyone recommending earphones for under $50.

The BL-03 is slightly shallow and a bit uncomfortable with their stock tips but they deliver a unique type of balance with plenty of bass, very good mid range and calmer treble region without any discomfort there, a must but for those searching for their preferred sound signature.
The BL-05 deals a bit more balance with a different sound signature providing more of the treble details and sparkle.


Get one from here: BL-03 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33051609623.html
BL-05s : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001309623054.html

*TFZ Live 1: (~$40)*

The TFZ Live 1 supposed to replace the S2 series and this does much better than the S2 pro and replaces the BQEYZ K2 in my recommendation list.
It delivers much fuller lower end notes without overdoing it, it has very good sub-bass presence, the mid bass is well rounded and punch. Vocals are more balanced that S2 pro with better transparency and slightly better details. The treble region has much better stage and sparkle than the S2 pro. Level of details and extension it delivers at the trevle region is excellent for the price. Stage size too is much bigger and well rounded in the Live 1.
All in all, if you want very good amount of details while not compromising on the lower end, this is it.
Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001279994986.html

My take on it : 

*BQEYZ K2; $30)*

It is one of the most richly equipped earphone sin its price range, housing two BAs and dynamic driver it delivers very good amount of details. If you don't want much bass and looking for a more balanced sounding earphone with good thump and details, this can be picked over the Live 1.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33033905655.html

*Upper Budget Segment: $50-100)

BGVP DN2: $60)*

The latest entrant from BGVP houses a custom BA driver and a beryllium alloy dynamic driver in a good looking metal shell. The DN2 is a bit more balanced than the Live 1 and manages to maintain very good amount of details and clarity with slightly wider stage and depth.

Get one for yourself : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001488683798.html

*BGVP Zero: ($72)*

The Zero houses an electrostatic dynamic hybrid driver and delivers a big stage when driven properly. It is not the easiest earphone to drive out of mobile phones and should be bought to be used with good quality DAC/Amps.
It should be bought for good balance, details and stage.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001122537495.html

*KBEAR Diamond : ($70)*

The Diamond houses only one dynamic driver but delivers a heartwarming sound which is easy to like.

The lower end is full with a very good thump and the amount of air moved is very good. The sub-bass lack a bit of extension but good amount of rumble. The mid bass is fuller and wholesome. The mid range is not in the V while delivering very good amount of details and feel cleaner and clearer than all the earphones mentioned above. The treble region is not very sparkly or extended but gets the job done.

The stage size is much wider and taller than the competition but lacks a little bit of depth.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007927664.html

My take on it: 

*DUNU DM-480: ($75)*

If you prefer tonality and treble extension, this is the one preferable over the diamond. The DM-480 doesn't have the attack or sharpness of the KBEAR but make it up with better tonality and timber. It has smoother notes presentation with slightly pushed back mid range. The lower end is thumpy but doesn't have the body of the Diamond. The treble region has much better extension and energy. Stage is slightly smaller than the Diamond, especially the width is lacking.

Get one from here : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007927664.html

My take on it : 

*Lower Mid Range:

AudioSense DT200: ($140)*

The DT200 houses house two BA drivers delivering one of the most neutral tonalities in this price range along with good lower end thump and mid range clarity. Treble has very good extension with a calmer approach. It does not have a lot of details but makes it up with its timber and tonality. The stage is bigger than average and the size is much smaller than most of the competing earphones.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001290130280.html

*TRN BA8: ($140)*

The BA8 houses 8 BA drivers in each side and it feels like one too. The BA8 lacks with nothing, it does not have a voluminous bass body but is better than what the Final F3100 delivers and is close to the DT200. What the 8BA drivers do is deliver a lot of details, let it be mids or treble the BA8 doesn't shy away from sparkly and livelier notes. Even though the notes are agile and detailed there is no sibilance to worry about. On the down side.. The notes are slightly on the rough side. They need a bit of polishing but is not a thing an untrained ear will perceive.
The stage is much bigger than average with a well rounded feel to it.

Get one from here : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001302669695.html

My comparison video:



*BQEYZ Spring 2: ($139)*

I just simply love this earphone, one of my favorite earphones for under $200 and at just $140 it is a steal deal.
The lower is thumpy, the volume is not huge but is one of the most controlled yet enjoyable with nice decay and texture. The mid range takes the lions share here with a more forward and energetic presentation. It delivers one of the most loveable mid range with plenty of details and clarity. The layering ans separation is excellent with very good contrast between foreground and background instruments. The treble region is slightly less forward and lacks a little bit of extension but still maintains nice spark and details. The stage is huge, much wider and taller with very good depth too.


Get one from here : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001141518305.html

2. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001308007707.html

My take on it: 

*ISN D10: ($160)*

Looking for excellent amount of bass without compromising on anything else? The D10 is the answer. Housing only one dynamic driver it sounds a bit low on drivers but delivers one of the most enjoyable, full and wholesome lower end one can get for under $200 without drowning the mid range. The mid range has very good amount of details and clarity without compromising on relevance or transparency. The treble region has very good extension and details but does not have the attack or bite one can find with the TRN BA8.

Read my review here.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000866600699.html

My take on it: 

*The Mid range ($200-300)

BGVP DM7: ($279)*

The DM7 house 6BA drivers with 4 way crossovers pouring into a 4 bore nozzle which is unique in this price. The DM7 doesn't have a bass heavy sound but has a well rounded thump which is enough to keep me seated. The mid range is slightly pushed back but delivers one of the best organic tonalities for under $300. The timber is woody and sounds accurate with appropriate notes depth and sharpness. The energy picks up from the upper mids and is maintained till the end of the spectrum. DM7 has one of the best treble extension and sparkle in this price. The stage is not huge but is nicely rounded.

This is the best earphone one can get for details, organic mid range and excellent treble spark and energy.

Read my review here.

Get one from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000162278112.html

My Comparison video: 


*Penon ORB: ($259) (message penon on AliExpress for the ORB)*
This basic hybrid earphones has one of the most unique tonality, the timber and texture is captivating and the overall sound signature is very easy to fall in love with.

The single DD delivers a wholesome thump with very good sub-bass rumble and mid bass body, the decay is not very fast but it is on the entertaining side. Mid rage has good amount of details and transparency and surprisingly Penon has turned the Mid range very good amount of energy which gets it clear of the V shaped tag. The treble region is slightly on the weaker side with not the best extension or details but it has enough to not throw me off.
All in all its the tonality and balance which makes it one of the most recommendable earphone for under $300.

Read my review here.

Write to them here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1994049

my comparison video:



*Audiosense T800: ($270)*

Are you looking for a musical yet detailed sounding earphone which has very good sub-bass presence, wholesome lower end body, excellent texture and tonality without compromising with mid range or treble region? Look no further, the T800 can do it and some more.

The standout feature is its ability to balance everything without overdoing anything, doesnt matter what you ask for, the T800 has it all except harshness and aggressive notes. It is hard to go wrong with it unless you want highest possible amount of details and crispiness, for that, get the DM7.

This my top pick for this AliExpress sale.

Get one from here:- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33005315301.html

My comparison video:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> Yes.. I've been digging up my old music collection with the A7 as well.
> 
> To me, the biggest strength is its "sonic purity". I can easily get lost with music with this kind of transparent sound signature.
> Even when I started critical listening, I was drawn into the music itself and forgot about the purpose of critical listening lol.
> ...



What cable is that? Yeah, i don't have much classical music in my collection, but i do think they have excellent timbre nonetheless, but yeah, the single DD JVC woodie still probably edges it out for pure timbre, but not by much. Most of my listening is metal, rock, classic rock, and some old school pop, so they work perfectly for all that, and i like that "sonic purity". Well put. Spot on.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 5, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What cable is that? Yeah, i don't have much classical music in my collection, but i do think they have excellent timbre nonetheless, but yeah, the single DD JVC woodie still probably edges it out for pure timbre, but not by much. Most of my listening is metal, rock, classic rock, and some old school pop, so they work perfectly for all that, and i like that "sonic purity". Well put. Spot on.




A7's timbre is really excellent for tribrids, it's just that I happened to play at orchestras and notice very subtle deviation from absolute accuracy.

Cable is just cut off green garden hose I bought here at the Canadian Tire


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2020)

The O800 is Oriveti's lastest flagship and their first foray into all BA IEMs. After listening extensively, I must say we are looking at a new winner here. Bass is precise with good definition. The midrange is transparent and there is a perfect balance of body & forwardness. Treble is crisp, airy and smooth. Soundstage has an open feeling. Will have more detailed impressions soon. I have nothing but praise for this IEM. Really good stuff. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## dissociativity

update on the bl-t3, mistaken, doesn't sound nearly as good as the bl03 or the SSR I've got, just haven't heard an IEM for a week lol.
It is a very cozy fit though.


----------



## dharmasteve

Any comparisons between the LZ A7 (your favourite tuning) and the Penon Orb. Trying to evaluate for 11/11. Many thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 5, 2020)

Blon BL01 (DD) = 23 usd





Fit seems to be fixed but will it sound good? Hopefully, since I will get it on 11/11 along with the tape.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Blon 01 (DD) = 23 usd
> 
> 
> 
> Fit seems to be fixed but will it sound good? Hopefully, since I will get it on 11/11 along with the tape.



I actually see it at $17 USD on some shops on Aliexpress! 

They shouldn't have named it BL01 though, it is confusing as there is an older BL-01 which is not in production any more.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I actually see it at $17 USD on some shops on Aliexpress!
> 
> They shouldn't have named it BL01 though, it is confusing as there is an older BL-01 which is not in production any more.


Yeah that name is going to confuse more people. As they did with the BL-05/BL-05S lol.


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> I actually see it at $17 USD on some shops on Aliexpress!
> 
> They shouldn't have named it BL01 though, it is confusing as there is an older BL-01 which is not in production any more.



If you think BLON will come up with some better naming scheme you are driaming.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> If you think BLON will come up with some better naming scheme you are driaming.


haha, I missed the oppoty to make that joke.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> If you think BLON will come up with some better naming scheme you are driaming.



Haha if they came up with an english name, something like sunshine or moondust, and package it in an anime box, they can charge double or triple the price and people will still snap it up like hotcakes.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> The O800 is Oriveti's lastest flagship and their first foray into all BA IEMs. After listening extensively, I must say we are looking at a new winner here. Bass is precise with good definition. The midrange is transparent and there is a perfect balance of body & forwardness. Treble is crisp, airy and smooth. Soundstage has an open feeling. Will have more detailed impressions soon. I have nothing but praise for this IEM. Really good stuff. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Still more understated Oriveti look but some nice aesthetic changes here. Looking at them on the website and they are one very handsome earphone. Previous Oriveti missed it for me and kinda plain and a little boring. Not big changes but came out sweet esp the cable and green color  complimenting each other and going with black connectors...


----------



## audio123

jant71 said:


> Still more understated Oriveti look but some nice aesthetic changes here. Looking at them on the website and they are one very handsome earphone. Previous Oriveti missed it for me and kinda plain and a little boring. Not big changes but came out sweet esp the cable and green color  complimenting each other and going with black connectors...


I am more impressed by the sound haha. Oriveti has raised the bar here.


----------



## jant71

audio123 said:


> I am more impressed by the sound haha. Oriveti has raised the bar here.



Fine rub it in. I have pics and no sound. Feel free to send them my way. Loaner tour, yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Zambu

baskingshark said:


> Haha if they came up with an english name, something like sunshine or moondust, and package it in an anime box, they can charge double or triple the price and people will still snap it up like hotcakes.



They could have a golden TOTL IEM called The Driam


----------



## cenizas

More IEC711 measurements and impressions:
BGVP DN2




Bright warm, female vocal centric sibling to the male vocal centric zero, both are decent offerings with fair tonality but average technically. Note that the 9k resonance peak, while audible, is not nearly as harsh as the graph suggests. Overall presentation is fairly smooth. I quite like it for the price.

TFZ Live 3



Pretty beautiful graph, expected a lot, considering they switched back to the dual magnetic graphene drivers which I consider superior to the DLC drivers used in the No.3, the graphene in the King Pros was fast and resolving compared to the slightly murky and boomy No.3. Tone is good, especially through the mids but treble is slightly splashy and bass is loose and boomy, technically it leaves a lot to be desired.

TFZ X3



TWS 2BA from TFZ. Wow, really nice tone, good technicalities, smoother through the treble than the WF-1000XM3 and the Momentum TWS. From memory it's technically comparable to those as well at a fraction of the cost, though I'll have to find the time to A/B them to confirm this. Only thing it's missing is ANC. TWS competition is tough now but this one deserves at least some attention. 

Alpha and Delta KS1



Excellent fit, like its bigger brother the KS3, the fit is amongst the best I've tried for universals. Shell is also fully sealed so great isolation. Sound seemed a tad murky at first with some splashiness in the treble, but it's acceptable and once you listen past that the texturing and layering are actually pretty good. Solid dynamics as well. Tone through the mids is good, more of the warm and full v-shaped kind of sound, with that bit of splashiness in the treble. Bass is not boomy but also not the tightest, acceptable at the price. It does a lot of the immediately obvious things not that well but a lot of the finer things really well, which is... weird. But at its asking price the awesome fitting and isolating resin shell alone might just be worth the cost, plus decent tone and having some strong points technically makes it a pretty attractive overall product. From a pure sound quality perspective perhaps the Tin T2+ might be a better option but as an overall package the KS1 is still worth a look with its better fit and isolation, especially for frequent commuters.


----------



## BubisUK

baskingshark said:


> Haha if they came up with an english name, something like sunshine or moondust, and package it in an anime box, they can charge double or triple the price and people will still snap it up like hotcakes.


Don't  give them wrong ideas now 😃


----------



## trellus

RikudouGoku said:


> Blon BL01 (DD) = 23 usd
> 
> 
> 
> Fit seems to be fixed but will it sound good? Hopefully, since I will get it on 11/11 along with the tape.



I'm afraid I couldn't wait until 11/11 and I ordered this morning already.     My only planned 11/11 purchase will be the LZ A6mini.


----------



## RikudouGoku

trellus said:


> I'm afraid I couldn't wait until 11/11 and I ordered this morning already.     My only planned 11/11 purchase will be the LZ A6mini.


I mean, unless you are using express shipping it will still take you a few weeks to get it. So waiting just 6 more days shouldnt hurt.


----------



## trellus

RikudouGoku said:


> haha, I missed the *oppoty *to make that joke.



Can someone _please _help me understand what *oppoty *is?  Is this just poor translation into a non-word by BLON or what??


----------



## trellus

RikudouGoku said:


> I mean, unless you are using express shipping it will still take you a few weeks to get it. So waiting just 6 more days shouldnt hurt.



It's too late, lol -- but I don't mind waiting, I've still not given enough ear time to my latest purchase I've received, the regular, "old" Tape that I picked up on the forums here -- and I should be getting the P1 today, which I scored for a ridiculously low price here also.... I guess I really shouldn't be posting about _those _purchases in the "discovery" thread since I'm well over a year behind on both I think


----------



## RikudouGoku

trellus said:


> It's too late, lol -- but I don't mind waiting, I've still not given enough ear time to my latest purchase I've received, the regular, "old" Tape that I picked up on the forums here -- and I should be getting the P1 today, which I scored for a ridiculously low price here also.... I guess I really shouldn't be posting about _those _purchases in the "discovery" thread since I'm well over a year behind on both I think


yeah, those came out about a year ago. Their successors, the Tape Pro and P2 is already out too.



trellus said:


> Can someone _please _help me understand what *oppoty *is?  Is this just poor translation into a non-word by BLON or what??


----------



## trellus (Nov 5, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, those came out about a year ago. Their successors, the Tape Pro and P2 is already out too.



Yeah, I know that's on their boxes and is the basis for the weird acronym BLON, but... am I missing something and it's "real slang" (perhaps that's an oxymoron, lol) or is this just a poor attempt at translation by non-native English speakers? 

EDIT: also, I've not heard great things yet about the P2, especially given their price point, so I'm taking a very "wait and see" approach to those.  And I got the Tape for a good price knowing the Tape Pro was on the verge of release, but I rarely order just-launched items - with rare exceptions as with the B01 today, of course.


----------



## RikudouGoku

trellus said:


> Yeah, I know that's on their boxes and is the basis for the weird acronym BLON, but... am I missing something and it's "real slang" (perhaps that's an oxymoron, lol) or is this just a poor attempt at translation by non-native English speakers?


Most likely just a poor translation.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> I'm afraid I couldn't wait until 11/11 and I ordered this morning already.     My only planned 11/11 purchase will be the LZ A6mini.



But didn’t they say it wasn’t even available until after 11/11? So I guess you’re waiting until 11.11 after all


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> But didn’t they say it wasn’t even available until after 11/11? So I guess you’re waiting until 11.11 after all



I missed that, lol -- so yes, I guess I am! . But I didn't order through AliExpress, and my 11-11 planned purchases are AliExpress purchases (really, just one earphone, the LZ A6mini, and some earphone cases is all)... let me make my excuses here without pointing out pesky facts, ok?


----------



## audio123

trellus said:


> I missed that, lol -- so yes, I guess I am! . But I didn't order through AliExpress, and my 11-11 planned purchases are AliExpress purchases (really, just one earphone, the LZ A6mini, and some earphone cases is all)... let me make my excuses here without pointing out pesky facts, ok?


I am confident that your confirmed purchases will be more than planned purchases on 11-11. We will see.


----------



## Sam L

trellus said:


> I'm afraid I couldn't wait until 11/11 and I ordered this morning already.     My only planned 11/11 purchase will be the LZ A6mini.


Sadly, they aren't shipping until after 11/11.


----------



## Sam L

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What cable is that? Yeah, i don't have much classical music in my collection, but i do think they have excellent timbre nonetheless, but yeah, the single DD JVC woodie still probably edges it out for pure timbre, but not by much. Most of my listening is metal, rock, classic rock, and some old school pop, so they work perfectly for all that, and i like that "sonic purity". Well put. Spot on.


That would be the penon totem. Beautiful cable


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sam L said:


> That would be the penon totem. Beautiful cable



Beautifully expensive.


----------



## Sam L

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Beautifully expensive.


expensively beautiful?


----------



## JEHL

Sam L said:


> expensively beautiful?


...At least it's not TRN Gold.


----------



## nraymond

JEHL said:


> ...At least it's not TRN Gold.



You know, all this negative talk about the TRN Gold, but how else am I going to match when I'm out and about with my 1984 Nikon FA Gold SLR?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Sam L said:


> expensively beautiful?


Feels like another modern audiophile rendition of "The Emperor's New Clothes" to me, but to each his own, of course...


----------



## wayofthedawn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Beautifully expensive.






PhonoPhi said:


> Feels like another modern audiophile rendition of "The Emperor's New Clothes" to me, but to each his own, of course...



I asked about this cable, and i got completely ignored. 
(Penon replied to everyone's questions except mine)
The fact that my questions about the cable got ignored, should already say enough.



wayofthedawn said:


> Do you have a frequency graph of the Volt?
> Why is the Totem cable so expensive? Does it improve the sound quality over the stock cable? If yes, in which way and how does it improve the sound?
> 
> I see other palladium cables go for around $150, so i'd like to know why yours costs five times as much.


----------



## kmmbd (Nov 5, 2020)

Received the iFi Zen Can amp and it is now my default recommendation if you are looking for an amp to drive high-impedance/low sensitivity cans under $200 (and you have a DAC that has at least 2Vrms line-out).

In fact, I prefer it over both the THX amps (Massdrop one and the SMSL amp) in terms of how well the Zen Can drives high impedance Sennheisers/Beyers. The HD650/HD600 are immensely enjoyable with the  bass boost switch on and gives both of these headphones some actual low-end extension.

The balanced out is something I'm not too convinced about. Most headphones come with XLR terminations if you're going balanced so the 4.4mm pentaconn connector is very curious indeed. Also it requires a proper balanced DAC to make the most of things. I used the line out of Cowon R2 for that and the sound was great, but didn't seem much different from the single-ended out. Either way, it's there mostly for headroom as even with 6dB gain the HD650 is comfortably driven.

The big issue for me was the stock power adapter (which was noisy) but later it turned out that the review package didn't have the iPower power adapter that retail versions come with. I ended up buying the iPower X which is very pricey ($100) but does what it says so... I recommend that one too if you have the budget.


----------



## JEHL

nraymond said:


> You know, all this negative talk about the TRN Gold, but how else am I going to match when I'm out and about with my 1984 Nikon FA Gold SLR?





Well I just remembered seeing this in a video like 3 years ago and I can only wonder. Why would I want this?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2020)

Craft Ears Craft 6 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. 
I must say that Craft Ears has a winner in the Craft 6. Such an engaging IEM. Highly recommended.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> Received the iFi Zen amp and it is now my default recommendation if you are looking for an amp to drive high-impedance/low sensitivity cans under $200 (and you have a DAC that has at least 2Vrms line-out).
> 
> In fact, I prefer it over both the THX amps (Massdrop one and the SMSL amp) in terms of how well the Zen Can drives high impedance Sennheisers/Beyers. The HD650/HD600 are immensely enjoyable with the  bass boost switch on and gives both of these headphones some actual low-end extension.
> 
> ...


Looks like a really nice amp. Very nice. how much is it?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Synergy is everything. Out of the Cowon J, the A7 sounds good. Very nice, but not wow. Out of the Sony A45, the A7 sound really good. high quality audio with an enveloping sound with the amp. Out of the Hiby R5, holy moley! The A7 sound like something ethereal! special! Near TOTL sound if not TOTL balanced and straight out of the player. Just a complete treat for the senses. Regular 3.5mm out of the player? Still special. Still magnificent natural sounding and pure. With the amp, scales up close to balanced for a very high end listening experience. Remember 11.11 is coming, and the LZ A7 will be on sale. Don't let it get by you for something else. You'll just regret it.


----------



## nraymond

kmmbd said:


> The balanced out is something I'm not too convinced about. Most headphones come with XLR terminations if you're going balanced so the 4.4mm pentaconn connector is very curious indeed. Also it requires a proper balanced DAC to make the most of things.



XLR, Pentaconn, or 2.5mm TRRS can all be adapted to each other. They’re just connector types. Don’t confuse balanced amps with balanced interconnects, they are different things, and the word balanced should not have been used for both, but here we are. Balanced interconnects are all about noise rejection and are a standard in pro audio for that reason. “Balanced” headphone amps do not use that technology and the primary difference (when they are implemented well) when compared to “unbalanced” headphone amps is they provide more power which can help with hard to drive headphones, though an “unbalanced” headphone amp can be designed with plenty of power. Either way, the iFi Zen is a good device for the money:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/ifi-zen-dac-and-headphone-amp-review.9885/


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Synergy is everything. Out of the Cowon J, the A7 sounds good. Very nice, but not wow. Out of the Sony A45, the A7 sound really good. high quality audio with an enveloping sound with the amp. Out of the Hiby R5, holy moley! The A7 sound like something ethereal! special! Near TOTL sound if not TOTL balanced and straight out of the player. Just a complete treat for the senses. Regular 3.5mm out of the player? Still special. Still magnificent natural sounding and pure. With the amp, scales up close to balanced for a very high end listening experience. Remember 11.11 is coming, and the LZ A7 will be on sale. Don't let it get by you for something else. You'll just regret it.


Synergy is extremely important. Having tried the A7 out of the R5, no offence to you but I will not go so far as to say that A7 is near TOTL sound. I understand your enthusiasm but it's a bit of a stretch IMO. Lastly, I concur with you, for the price of the A7, it is quite no brainer but the regret really depends on what is that something else if one decided to get that.


----------



## kmmbd

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Looks like a really nice amp. Very nice. how much is it?



About 180 euros in Amazon Germany with iPower adapter bundled. Worth it, IMO.



nraymond said:


> XLR, Pentaconn, or 2.5mm TRRS can all be adapted to each other. They’re just connector types. Don’t confuse balanced amps with balanced interconnects, they are different things, and the word balanced should not have been used for both, but here we are. Balanced interconnects are all about noise rejection and are a standard in pro audio for that reason. “Balanced” headphone amps do not use that technology and the primary difference (when they are implemented well) when compared to “unbalanced” headphone amps is they provide more power which can help with hard to drive headphones, though an “unbalanced” headphone amp can be designed with plenty of power. Either way, the iFi Zen is a good device for the money:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/ifi-zen-dac-and-headphone-amp-review.9885/



You are right regarding the balanced vs unbalanced bit. Here the balanced topology is mostly there to increase gain without increasing distortion. My complaint was about a different thing: the adapters are added cost, and given most headphone cables usually have an XLR jack (and I can't think of a single IEM that will need such monstrous power so this is all about headphones) users will have to deal with a dongle/adapter as well. Just a minor inconvenience.

The review there is of the Zen DAC. This is the separate amp, Zen Can. They are supposed to be stacked together though I personally prefer something like the Khadas Tone Board to pair with this particular amp.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Synergy is extremely important. Having tried the A7 out of the R5, no offence to you but I will not go so far as to say that A7 is near TOTL sound. I understand your enthusiasm but it's a bit of a stretch IMO. Lastly, I concur with you, for the price of the A7, it is quite no brainer but the regret really depends on what is that something else if one decided to get that.



I believe it is. There is nothing in TOTL or as i say, overpriced product, that truly separates itself from the A7, if maybe some additional air or detail retrieval. i'm sorry, but a $1000 8 BA earphone doesn't separate itself from the $500 Trio to validate a $500 difference. The prices some of these company's are charging for so called TOTL flagships are a sham. A way to rope in the gullible "audiophile". Like the difference between my recently sold Sennheiser 650 (originally $600) and my Status Audio CB-1 are not separated sonically by roughly $550. Nope. Yes, the 650 had some more depth and high end resolution, but was it really that far ahead? nope. That's why I unloaded it. I'd much rather own and enjoy the A7 and pay what I did than spend $1,000+ for the Special Ears OU812 Pro with Beryllium driver and 7 BA's to get a little more depth, air, or detail retrieval. I went down that road already, spending $800 for the AKG K3003i and realizing they weren't that much better than my old JVC FX800, and the FX800 actually had way better, more natural, and higher resolution timbre and highs that the AKG. But i respect your position, your ears, and thank you for your comments and reviews. kepp 'em up, brotha!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

But that is just my belief. my opinion. Mileage may vary by ears and heart?

and on to another subject, anyone here gonna get the Tape Pro ahead of 11.11 to review?


----------



## Nabillion_786

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I believe it is. There is nothing in TOTL or as i say, overpriced product, that truly separates itself from the A7, if maybe some additional air or detail retrieval. i'm sorry, but a $1000 8 BA earphone doesn't separate itself from the $500 Trio to validate a $500 difference. The prices some of these company's are charging for so called TOTL flagships are a sham. A way to rope in the gullible "audiophile". Like the difference between my recently sold Sennheiser 650 (originally $600) and my Status Audio CB-1 are not separated sonically by roughly $550. Nope. Yes, the 650 had some more depth and high end resolution, but was it really that far ahead? nope. That's why I unloaded it. I'd much rather own and enjoy the A7 and pay what I did than spend $1,000+ for the Special Ears OU812 Pro with Beryllium driver and 7 BA's to get a little more depth, air, or detail retrieval. I went down that road already, spending $800 for the AKG K3003i and realizing they weren't that much better than my old JVC FX800, and the FX800 actually had way better, more natural, and higher resolution timbre and highs that the AKG. But i respect your position, your ears, and thank you for your comments and reviews. kepp 'em up, brotha!


I hear the nm2+ come very close to the a7 at half the price.


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> I hear the nm2+ come very close to the a7 at half the price.



There's always big diminshing returns the higher up we go in this hobby! 
Some are happy to get 80 - 90% sound for a cheaper price, but others will want to chase that last 10% sound for 10 times the price, different strokes for different folks as they say


----------



## Darkestred

baskingshark said:


> There's always big diminshing returns the higher up we go in this hobby!
> Some are happy to get 80 - 90% sound for a cheaper price, but others will want to chase that last 10% sound for 10 times the price, different strokes for different folks as they say



True.  However, this issue isnt just in headphones so i dont see the problem.  I do agree its a sham but it is what it is and if you want the best sometimes you really do got to pay.


----------



## Nabillion_786

baskingshark said:


> There's always big diminshing returns the higher up we go in this hobby!
> Some are happy to get 80 - 90% sound for a cheaper price, but others will want to chase that last 10% sound for 10 times the price, different strokes for different folks as they say


Your right and I am also willing to spend extra for that additional quality. However, my next upgrade will only be in the route of a single DD iem or an iem that replicates the exact realism. All the ba/hybrids I've tried have that slight artificial sound that puts me off. Why I love the nm2+ is because it sounds very realistic whilst excelling in details, speed and stage which is the first for me from any single DD iems I have heard.


----------



## audio123

At the end of the day, all it really matters is personal enjoyment. Different strokes for different folks. Enjoy the music everyone!


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> Your right and I am also willing to spend extra for that additional quality. However, my next upgrade will only be in the route of a single DD iem or an iem that replicates the exact realism. All the ba/hybrids I've tried have that slight artificial sound that puts me off. Why I love the nm2+ is because it sounds very realistic whilst excelling in details, speed and stage which is the first for me from any single DD iems I have heard.



Ya I am a single DD fanboy too for their timbre, even though they may lose to some multi BA/hybrids in the area of technical performance.

FWIW, if you like the NM2+, see if u can audition the Final A8000. Beryllium single DD. I would say it is the most technically proficient single DD I have tried, very fast transients, U shaped set with forward mids. Timbre is quite accurate like most single DD, just that maybe it has a bit of a metallic sheen, I'm not sure if this is due to the beryllium material. It needs amping to scale better, though I personally find the upper frequencies a bit fatiguing cause of the sheer detail and clarity. It is rather expensive though!


----------



## courierdriver

As an audiophile for the past 40 years; I've always chased the so called "giant killers". Was always looking for great sound, for less. Didn't matter if it was amps, speakers or CD players (or cables, for that matter). I've always leaned towards the stuff that gives me 85-95% of the SQ as stuff that costs 2-3 times as much (or more). If I can get gear that gets close to the kilobuck gear for a fraction of the price, I'm happy. Since I no longer have the space to properly set up a speaker based hifi rig, I've turned to personal audio gear instead. Still staying true to my original mantra and path. My favorite iems cost less than $100. My favorite is the KZ ZS10 PRO, which I currently have in my ears. Second is the TFZ No.3. Third is the Moondrop Kanas PRO, followed by the the Nicehck NX7 (original). I've also got the Urbanfun ISSO14 and CCA C10 PRO. I've got a set of BLON BL03 on the way (less than 1 month old) that I traded for an unopened set of Urbanfun ISSO14. For the 11/11 sale; I've got the new BLON BL01 and KZ ZAX in my cart. I'm loving the ability to experiment with different sound signatures for less than a single set of decent quality speakers. One thing I've learned in my 40 year journey is this: there isn't any single speaker, headphone, iem, DAC, amp, preamp, cable, etc...that does it all for all genres. System synergy is important, especially if you like to listen to multiple genres of music like I do. You just can't get the best experience if you only use one set. That's why I'd rather buy multiple lower priced sets that get to 85-90% of kilobuck iems, speakers, etc. My source setup is modest. Ripped CD'S to a micro SD card on my S8+, Redbook quality. Goes to my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp via a Fiio data transfer cable. Also use a Radsone ES100 dac/amp for wireless Bluetooth. Got some nice, low cost cables to hook everything up. My past home system cost me 10G's, and was very room dependent. For less than a quarter of that cost, I'm getting sound quality that's even better.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 6, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I hear the nm2+ come very close to the a7 at half the price.



Although the NM2+ is great for the price I, personally, certainly wouldn't go that far.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 6, 2020)

Spoiler: frequency response graph 










I am finding both A7 and NM2+ amazing at what they do and quite complimentary.
I did a simple mod on my NM2+ with an IBasso Filter and its timbral accuracy is near the top of my IEM collection and almost at a reference level. A7 is really hard to fault both tonally and technically. I can say they both compete with my UM MEST and Penon Volts for near equal amount of listening time each.

It’s a great time to be an audiophile.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 6, 2020)

peter123 said:


> Although the NM2+ is great for the price I, personally, certainly wouldn't go that far.


Someone else has both and prefers the nm2+ for there library, I think it was @tgx78 . Also believe @Dsnuts found them quite close sonically aswell. I'd say each to there own as nm2+ will sound more realistic to me with that single DD and because I personally notice difference in cables I have tweaked the nm2+ to sound even more natural which I believe it needs because of the slightly thinnish mids. This is the only negative that I could think of with them that is now corrected.


----------



## peter123

Nabillion_786 said:


> Someone else has both and prefers the nm2+ for there library, I think it was @tgx78 . Also believe @Dsnuts found them quite close sonically aswell. I'd say each to there own as nm2+ will sound more realistic to me with that single DD and because I personally notice difference in cables I have tweaked the nm2+ to sound even more natural which I believe it needs because of the slightly thinnish mids. This is the only negative that I could think of with them that is now corrected.



Yeah, I've got both as well as I think it's totally pointless to comment otherwise. 

It will depend on one's personal preference both in IEM sound signature and music library. I don't listen to classical music (but most other genres) and to me I can't really find one thing that the NM2+ does better than the A7. To me the A7 is more comfortable, isolate better, has a fuller and warmer sound without losing anything in detail and resolution. Bass is also better represented in the A7. In total they sound more natural to me. Add to this the filters and possibility for ten different tunings that will make them "just right" for more people and more music. As always YMMV.

Have you heard either?


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 6, 2020)

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got both as well as I think it's totally pointless to comment otherwise.
> 
> It will depend on one's personal preference both in IEM sound signature and music library. I don't listen to classical music (but most other genres) and to me I can't really find one thing that the NM2+ does better than the A7. To me the A7 is more comfortable, isolate better, has a fuller and warmer sound without losing anything in detail and resolution. Bass is also better represented in the A7. In total they sound more natural to me. Add to this the filters and possibility for ten different tunings that will make them "just right" for more people and more music. As always YMMV.
> 
> Have you heard either?


I am convinced the a7 are one hell of an iem and sonically more advanced then the nm2+ because of the different driver types at use. The a7 may even have more appropriate body to the sound but I am certain it won't sound as realistic as a well tuned single DD like my nm2+. I've auditioned many high end iems to know this. There have also been a few people reporting artificial sound on the upper frequencies of the a7 that put me off but a lot of people here might not be too OCD about this stuff like me. For them I'd say the a7 seems to be the hottest prospect right now based on impressions and reviews. Hope ya'll enjoy your 11/11 purchases!


----------



## JEHL

tgx78 said:


> Spoiler: frequency response graph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wonder, the NM2+ is often called a monitor tuned IEM, but most concrete rooms start amplifying frequencies from 300Hz and under until it reaches +5dB on average at 20Hz or so I heard anyway. Does NM2+ emulate this instead of what'd happen if you played flat speakers in a fully foam damped room?


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> But that is just my belief. my opinion. Mileage may vary by ears and heart?
> 
> and on to another subject, anyone here gonna get the Tape Pro ahead of 11.11 to review?


Unless you have an inside track with LinSoul,  the Tape Pro doesn't ship until 11.11


----------



## TheVortex

Any feedback on the Open Heart Grado looking headphones and their MMCX earphones ( blue or dark brown single DD )? I am looking to grab them in the sale but don't want to buy blind.


----------



## peter123

Nabillion_786 said:


> I am convinced the a7 are one hell of an iem and sonically more advanced then the nm2+ because of the different driver types at use. The a7 may even have more appropriate body to the sound but I am certain it won't sound as realistic as a well tuned single DD like my nm2+. I've auditioned many high end iems to know this. There have also been a few people reporting artificial sound on the upper frequencies of the a7 that put me off but a lot of people here might not be too OCD about this stuff like me. For them I'd say the a7 seems to be the hottest prospect right now based on impressions and reviews. Hope ya'll enjoy your 11/11 purchases!



Yeah, I'm sure you know best. Personally I like first hand experience with things I comment on but each to their own.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> But that is just my belief. my opinion. Mileage may vary by ears and heart?
> 
> and on to another subject, anyone here gonna get the Tape Pro ahead of 11.11 to review?


I might be getting a review unit of the tape pro. But they said it won't shipped out until next week because they have no stock right now .


----------



## jant71

Nabillion_786 said:


> I am convinced the a7 are one hell of an iem and sonically more advanced then the nm2+ because of the different driver types at use. The a7 may even have more appropriate body to the sound but I am certain it won't sound as realistic as a well tuned single DD like my nm2+. I've auditioned many high end iems to know this. There have also been a few people reporting artificial sound on the upper frequencies of the a7 that put me off but a lot of people here might not be too OCD about this stuff like me. For them I'd say the a7 seems to be the hottest prospect right now based on impressions and reviews. Hope ya'll enjoy your 11/11 purchases!



You gonna grab a Final A4000 as that would seem the NM2+ fighter. Though already getting 5 stars reviews the Final seem to have more bass than people expected. I am gonna grab one. Seems like a good sharp chiseled sound, great comfort, and very realistic including the "more appropriate body" I guess those couple of "people" were not expecting.


----------



## ChrisOc

audio123 said:


> Synergy is extremely important. Having tried the A7 out of the R5, no offence to you but I will not go so far as to say that A7 is near TOTL sound. I understand your enthusiasm but it's a bit of a stretch IMO. Lastly, I concur with you, for the price of the A7, it is quite no brainer but the regret really depends on what is that something else if one decided to get that.



Which DAP would you recommend as competent to provide that synergy to get the most of the A7?


----------



## jant71

It's those piezos again. Can be good but vary on the synergy to how they perform, cohere, and sound real natural or a smidge artificial/off. Wonder if the Piezo was swapped out for an EST what the A7 would be??


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> It's those piezos again. Can be good but vary on the synergy to how they perform, cohere, and sound real natural or a smidge artificial/off. Wonder if the Piezo was swapped out for an EST what the A7 would be??


More expensive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I made a terminology list of terms that I use when I describe audio.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...t-statistics-iem-graphs.925319/#post-15462744


----------



## audio123 (Nov 6, 2020)

I think we can all agree that both the NF NM2+ & LZ A7 are extremely competent IEMs. 

Do they present good value at their price point? Yes.
Are they the best IEMs at their price point? Maybe but it is uncertain as new releases just keep coming.

Ultimately, we should just enjoy using our favourite audio gears to listen to our favourite music! 



ChrisOc said:


> Which DAP would you recommend as competent to provide that synergy to get the most of the A7?


I have not tried the A7 with different DAPs so I can't comment on that. Cheers.


----------



## illumidata

RikudouGoku said:


> I made a terminology list of terms that I use when I describe audio.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...t-statistics-iem-graphs.925319/#post-15462744


Worth checking out just for the bass visualisation GIFs


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> Worth checking out just for the bass visualisation GIFs


haha thanks, I certainly had fun finding gifs/pictures to explain the terms better/easier.


----------



## macky112

dharmasteve said:


> Damn this Marks and Spencer clearance Sherry..... Pedro Ximenez. The Black Bat MMCX shell is identical to the Tiandirenhe TD06 QDC shell that I have. They sound the same too. My guess will be, the Open Heart Resin Bass IEM is the same shell and the same driver as the Black Bat and the Tiandienhe. Paid £39 for the Black Bat, and the soon to be delivered, Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the exactly same shell. The Tiandirenhe sounds just as good as the Black Bat, has a good cable and is nearly half the price. It has a Big Bass, Boom, Boom. My educated guess is the Open Heart Resin MMCX will be the same. £23 is good for the Open Heart Resin and £23 the Tiandirenhe TDO6. £39.00 not so good for the Black Bat. I got the Tiandirenhe TD06 with tuning filters, and a good cable, which gives it the edge so far.
> Again my guess is the Smabat NCO will be better overall.



I am very interested in the Black Bat clones, any advise which one is the cheapest option for bass monster? thanks!


----------



## dharmasteve

macky112 said:


> I am very interested in the Black Bat clones, any advise which one is the cheapest option for bass monster? thanks!


I should have the Open Heart in two or three days. As soon as I've had a good listen I'll make a post. What I can say the Black Bat and the Tiandirenhe TD06, except for the cable connection, MMCX and QDC two pin, it's the same shell. Allegedly though the driver of the TD06 is, Taiwan Biological, and the Black Bat, Graphene. Will come back when I manage to A/B/C them. Won't be long.


----------



## cqtek

macky112 said:


> I am very interested in the Black Bat clones, any advise which one is the cheapest option for bass monster? thanks!








And we all know that PaiAudio DR2 also has several clones...I expected more from Smabat.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i agree wholeheartedly with @peter123, you can't make a comparison if you don't have the gear. I can't say the A7 is better than the A8000 if I don't own the A8000. I can't say the A7 is better than the NM2+ if the NM2+ doesn't sit in my collection to compare. It makes no sense to try and speculate based on the thoughts of others, because the thoughts of many others was the Mofasest Trio was great. a close to world beater for the price, and that wasn't my perception of them at all. So let's keep the comparisons to sets you actually own, can listen to, compare, and contrast? Cool.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 6, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i agree wholeheartedly with @peter123, you can't make a comparison if you don't have the gear. I can't say the A7 is better than the A8000 if I don't own the A8000. I can't say the A7 is better than the NM2+ if the NM2+ doesn't sit in my collection to compare. It makes no sense to try and speculate based on the thoughts of others, because the thoughts of many others was the Mofasest Trio was great. a close to world beater for the price, and that wasn't my perception of them at all. So let's keep the comparisons to sets you actually own, can listen to, compare, and contrast? Cool.


I agree with both of you about this matter of owning both iems to compare and comment but I am not debating which one is better. All I'm talking about is the general driver types and my past experiences have me preferencing single dd's because of there realistic timbre. Also, I know the a7 is a hot topic right now and people just wanna hear praises about them but everyone has different preferences. I wish my ears weren't soo sensitive to that ba timbre otherwise they would of had my full attention. My last comment on this matter.

I'm content with the nm2+ and in a few days time I will be able to pair them with the os849 cable and hopefully a few weeks after that the isn ag8 aswell. I am slowly getting close to my ideal sound and these 2 highly praised cables will allow for further tweaking.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Oh wow, the Sony XBA-Z5 is perfect for Linkin Park. It sounds exactly like how I remember my fathers old alien looking pc speakers that I grew up with and listened to LP 24/7 to the point that my father wanted me to listen to something else lol.






(those were the speakers I used back then, probably crappy for all I know but nostalgia power is infinite.  )


----------



## Dsnuts

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh wow, the Sony XBA-Z5 is perfect for Linkin Park. It sounds exactly like how I remember my fathers old alien looking pc speakers that I grew up with and listened to LP 24/7 to the point that my father wanted me to listen to something else lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You try amping the Z5?  you should.


----------



## davidmolliere

Owludio said:


> Quick update on *Rose Miracle*: It's my best IEM now. There is no close 2-nd.
> IMR Opus Mia takes 2-nd place(with Rah side-grade) and Mofasest Trio is #3(with FH7 side-grade).
> It's unfortunate but I'm not considering myself seasoned audiophile(if audiophile at all), and do not dare to write review of it.
> That unique design deserves more attention.



Funny you should mention it, it caught a friend's attention who asked me and now I am intrigued... 
I'd very much like to review this one... You have additional feedback since september? Aynone else pulled the trigger?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> You try amping the Z5?  you should.


I am using it on balanced 4.4mm with my DX160. So plenty of power there.


----------



## Dsnuts

RikudouGoku said:


> I am using it on balanced 4.4mm with my DX160. So plenty of power there.



Ya I figured that. If you get a chance to try the Z5 on a desktop amp. Give that a try. Will surprise you. They scale like crazy to more power. They become headphone like.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yes indeedy. I was listening to the Z5 to Linkin Park not that long ago, and you are correct. The Z5 really presents nu metal very well. And like @Dsnuts said, I amped them and they really shine that way vs balanced out of the R5.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I figured that. If you get a chance to try the Z5 on a desktop amp. Give that a try. Will surprise you. They scale like crazy to more power. They become headphone like.


Will try it on my jds atom tomorrow then.


----------



## cenizas (Nov 6, 2020)

Some of the new KZs, not sure if there's interest in IEC711 frequency response graphs for ultra budget stuff but just gonna post in case someone's looking for it
ZST X and ZSN Pro X:






Both are alright, better than legacy KZs but still has the signature KZ incoherence and tizzy metallic treble. They're much better in those regards but it's still there.

ASX:



Haven't really been following but I was told this has been getting some poor reviews? Sounds ok to me, more of the smooth variety like the AS06 and reminiscent of the TRN BA5. The crazy 14db pinna gain doesn't sound as bad as it looks somehow. I don't understand how KZ can manage fairly smooth full BAs but have such awful metallic-ness on their hybrids. So is this worth the $100 price tag? Considering the BA5 existed, probably not, and it still sounds like a KZ. It's not terrible though, half the BAs, half the price and keep the strengths of this tuning and they might have a working formula.

EDX:



It's like a a warmer, shittier VK4, it's still ok though if you like the warmth, but the splashy treble and boomy bass stock is a turnoff. Good modding potential though, driver is actually fairly capable considering the price, held back mostly by tuning or lack thereof.

ZAX:



It's more of a different flavour rather than a direct upgrade to the ZSX. Less v shaped/more balanced, more treble and upper mid emphasis as well. More metallic sounding than ZSX. The bass driver on the ZAX is crossed lower I think, so it's handling less and is hence faster than the ZSX but at the cost of naturalness and overall timbre through the mids. Tuning wise the ZSX had some rhyme and reason to it, with a warm and fuller sounding v shaped, steep pinna gain compensated by the 3k dip and an anti sibilance dip with good extension. The ZAX seems to take a step back from this, although the technicalities are better with its faster bass and elevated upper register, it's done with the usual KZ roller coaster treble and crossover with low regard for driver coherence. A step backwards tuning wise IMO, straying back in the direction of the usual KZ incoherence and metallic tone. I'm sure some will appreciate the better technicalities but personally my pick between the two is the better tone and coherence of the ZSX.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> I am using it on balanced 4.4mm with my DX160. So plenty of power there.


DX160 balanced is so good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> DX160 balanced is so good.


Insanely powerful, I think its actually even more powerful than my desktop amp! (JDS ATOM)



Dsnuts said:


> Ya I figured that. If you get a chance to try the Z5 on a desktop amp. Give that a try. Will surprise you. They scale like crazy to more power. They become headphone like.


I tried the Z5 on my Atom, but I dont think there was much of a change (besides being a bit brighter due to the DX160 being a warm source and the atom a brighter source).

DX160 should be able to drive 99% of all iems to full potential I believe, in terms of power that is.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sony XBA-Z5 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...ear-headphone.20347/reviews#item-review-24698

Rank A+


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Sony XBA-Z5 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...ear-headphone.20347/reviews#item-review-24698
> 
> Rank A+



Great review. Your description of the Z5 reminds me of the Kennerton ikiz.

Interesting Japanese tracks as well. I took the opportunity to listen to your tracks on the Tri Starsea. Good treble on those Japanese tracks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Great review. Your description of the Z5 reminds me of the Kennerton ikiz.
> 
> Interesting Japanese tracks as well. I took the opportunity to listen to your tracks on the Tri Starsea. Good treble on those Japanese tracks.


Thanks, if you like those tracks you should check out these ones:

Hiroyuki Sawano: 

Yasuharu Takanashi: 

Yuki Hayashi: 

Shiro Sagisu:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Sony XBA-Z5 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...ear-headphone.20347/reviews#item-review-24698
> 
> Rank A+



Excellent review, and we pretty much hear this iem exactly the same. It's musical and fun. Not analytical musical fun like the A7, but still a fun musical listen with bass for days. i enjoy mine, and don't regret the purchase.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks, if you like those tracks you should check out these ones:
> 
> Hiroyuki Sawano:
> 
> ...




Listening to them as I write this...thanks for adding to my music repertoire!


----------



## cenizas (Nov 8, 2020)

Everything changed when the fire nation attacked?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLXU74H




Looks like a blon with that crappy starfield style painting that chips easily and with a 10mm beryllium plated dd. Might be a cheaper alternative to the urbanfun perhaps, if you can stand your iems looking like hot wheels

Edit: Seems like it's being sold by faaeal on taobao as the "rosa", not sure if they're just getting them from an oem but memes aside, if faaeal is willing to throw their brand behind it, it might very well be decent


----------



## Slater

cenizas said:


> Everything changed when the fire nation attacked?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLXU74H
> 
> Looks like a blon with that crappy starfield style painting that chips easily and with a 10mm beryllium plated dd. Might be a cheaper alternative to the urbanfun perhaps, if you can stand your iems looking like hot wheels



Ive seen a few other earphones from that D3 company. They are usually pretty ugly.

For instance, here’s one that looks like a piece of jade, and it has a gold ninja saw blade looking thing in the center. Not my cup of tea, but I’m sure there are some people that appreciate unique and original designs.


----------



## tgx78

Slater said:


> Ive seen a few other earphones from that D3 company. They are usually pretty ugly.
> 
> For instance, here’s one that looks like a piece of jade, and it has a gold ninja saw blade looking thing in the center. Not my cup of tea, but I’m sure there are some people that appreciate unique and original designs.



No that’s ugly.


----------



## audio123

tgx78 said:


> No that’s ugly.


I concur.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Ive seen a few other earphones from that D3 company. They are usually pretty ugly.
> 
> For instance, here’s one that looks like a piece of jade, and it has a gold ninja saw blade looking thing in the center. Not my cup of tea, but I’m sure there are some people that appreciate unique and original designs.


Yeah it looks bad. But do they sound good? I never heard of that brand before.


----------



## audio123

Apparently, the DK-2001 is sold out. Reviewed it earlier this year, Dunu DK-2001.
I am now curious what hybrid IEMs will come out next year.


----------



## doushi (Nov 8, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Apparently, the DK-2001 is sold out. Reviewed it earlier this year, Dunu DK-2001.
> I am now curious what hybrid IEMs will come out next year.


 sold out as in discontinued?


----------



## RikudouGoku

doushi said:


> sold out as in discontinued?


yeah.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dun...000-and-dn-2000j.919732/page-18#post-15962450


----------



## audio123

doushi said:


> sold out as in discontinued?


It is discontinued. I am sure its successor will be just as great.


----------



## doushi

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah.


Heard good things about dk-2001. should have grabbed it


----------



## audio123

doushi said:


> Heard good things about dk-2001. should have grabbed it


Wait for its successor next year.


----------



## doushi

audio123 said:


> Wait for its successor next year.


thats a glass half full view! I like it. Good thing I didnt grab the dk-2001, since new one is coming out


----------



## audio123

doushi said:


> thats a glass half full view! I like it. Good thing I didnt grab the dk-2001, since new one is coming out


This hobby is never ending.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.

Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.

Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄


----------



## jwbrent

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.
> 
> Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.



A lot of people like the ThieAudio Legacy 3 at around $120.


----------



## doushi

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.
> 
> Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.
> 
> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄


same here. if it is the number of iem, might as well go for A7. Whether you buy NM2+ or A7, in others' eyes it is one additional iem in your inventory


----------



## Luis1316

brsdrgn said:


> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like *my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying* 🙄


More reasons to get A7. I bet that you will get more "play time" out of the five filters with potential future mods.


----------



## SciOC

Pai audio DR2/dr2 pro is my latest basshead acquisition after others rec'd it on discord.  Definitely a great budget set, especially for bassheads.  I'll post pics when I can but this thing digs deeeeeep.  Very pleasant listen.  Going to be on sale for 11.11.   

There are some QC issues others have had (regular DR2, they're supposedly the same tuning, the pro is just 2pin and fancier).


----------



## doushi

also, check out linsoul deal on A7


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄



You:
“_How many handbags or pairs of shoes or dresses does you have? Why do you need such a collection of them?”_

Her:
“_But different shoes and different handbags go with different occasions or different uses, such as at the gym vs formal occasion or funeral_”

You:
“_Just like different earphones have different sound signatures and go with different genres or different uses, such as Bluetooth/IPX rated the gym vs open backed for at home on the couch_”

Her:


----------



## JEHL

Does this mean DK-2001 Pro is coming?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So i told a head-fi buddy of mine this, and i'll share it here too...The LZ A7 plays mp3's very expertly and with nice tone and stage. usually, when you go away from FLAC and hi res, you lose some stage and air naturally, but with 320kps mp3's, it really presents those lesser files really nicely and without making them sound inferior. Even timbre is really well presented. Cant say that about a lot of my collection.


----------



## llysender

Anyone got the BGVP DN2?
Seems to have fallen off the radar after the anouncement.

Personally I really like it with the vocal tips or AET07 tips. Tames the bass just enough so that it doesnt bleed and gives a nice treble extention with prominent cymbal and chimes while not being pircing. Pitty the normal and bass tips introduce quite a fiar bit of midbass blead. Besides that the BA seems to be able to handle 5 distinct tones before it starts to blend the sounds together. Not really important as usually music isnt that crowded.

The crossover is not very well done and with low female vocals you can get some bluring and overwarmness. Other than that when its just the DD or the BA its very clean and well worth the money. Personally tonality wise I would say it beats the Blessing 2 except in that small blindspot.

The DD is what you can expect for Be coated which dilivers hard and fast transents while still being in control even with lots of instruments eg drums,double bass, electric bass guitar and male vocals all being handled by the DD. Its as the graph shows a more midbass focused warm sig on the DD end and while the subbass is pressent esp with the double bass it isnt the main highlight and to wont get massive rumbling which is my preference.


----------



## Gee Simpson

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.
> 
> Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.
> 
> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄



Under 150$? Has to be the iBasso IT00 for me but I'm biased 😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

https://www.amazon.com/iBasso-IT00-Audiophile-Monitor-Earbuds/dp/B08B6DFSNZ

The iBasso IT00 is on sale for $69 with free prime shipping.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/dk3001-pro

Biggest sale on it I have seen. And the cable is at 150 usd itself....so the iem is at 180 usd? damn


----------



## dharmasteve

OK guys help me out. Ikko OH10 vs ISN H40. Those of you who have both tell me which should I choose? Similar price range. Which sounds better?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Any one know anything about those "earbuds" (looks like iems to me..), they call it the "Blon Wood Earbuds".

Coincidence that CCA released a wooden iem called the CST? 




Or maybe they are from the same OEM?


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Kbear is working on their BELIEVE, which is a pure BE DD at around 100 usd.


*$121.42 USD*, on the mobile AE app


----------



## peter123

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.
> 
> Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.
> 
> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄



The I3 and NM2+ does sound very different from each other. 

The I3 has a big and bold sound with rich and lush midrange. The midrange on the NM2+ is more distant and thinner in comparison. The NM2+ would also be potentially more fatiguing due to the boosted upper midrange (this doesn't bother me but more sensitive people could have issues). Bass impact is greater on the I3 but bass is faster on the NM2+.

They're both extremely good value and class leaders but as already mentioned very different so it depends on your music and sound signature preferences. They're really more complementary than competitors imo.


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> The I3 and NM2+ does sound very different from each other.
> 
> The I3 has a big and bold sound with rich and lush midrange. The midrange on the NM2+ is more distant and thinner in comparison. The NM2+ would also be potentially more fatiguing due to the boosted upper midrange (this doesn't bother me but more sensitive people could have issues). Bass impact is greater on the I3 but bass is faster on the NM2+.
> 
> They're both extremely good value and class leaders but as already mentioned very different so it depends on your music and sound signature preferences. They're really more complementary than competitors imo.


What about the SFR MT100 vs I3? Planar+BA VS DD+Planar+BA, sounds interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

So this year I decided instead of getting a deal on 11.11 sale I decided to boot for a TSMR-10 which is Tansio Mirais new flagship level earphones. 




Tansio Mirai has a track record of making some very high quality all BA iems and I have become a huge fan of their offerings. TSMR-10 being the newest earphones. I do hope they decide to make a nice hybrid one of these days but for now I am looking forward to getting it and see how it compars to my other BA earphones. 

I am also very much looking forward to the Ibasso IT07 whenever that hits the shelves.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> What about the SFR MT100 vs I3? Planar+BA VS DD+Planar+BA, sounds interesting.



The I3 is much more "fun" sounding with bigger bass and an overall more lively presentation. The MT100 is very reference sounding (flat, in a good way) but won't be that great for all music, hence the I3 would be the better all rounder. The MT100 is quite unique though....


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 9, 2020)

https://crinacle.com/2020/11/09/tin-hifi-t1-plus-unboxing/









Edit:


----------



## BrunoC

And what about the Fiio FH3?
Would it be better than the Tri I3 for rock and EDM? I have none of them.


----------



## povidlo

RikudouGoku said:


> Any one know anything about those "earbuds" (looks like iems to me..), they call it the "Blon Wood Earbuds".
> 
> Coincidence that CCA released a wooden iem called the CST?
> 
> ...


Not sure but looks like Blon T1?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/shopee...Bass-PUBG-Gaming-Earbud-i.26383131.1819266891


----------



## RikudouGoku

povidlo said:


> Not sure but looks like Blon T1?
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/shopee...Bass-PUBG-Gaming-Earbud-i.26383131.1819266891


Seems to be an old model then.

Found this review from a year ago: https://audiomonsta.com/blon-t1/


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> https://crinacle.com/2020/11/09/tin-hifi-t1-plus-unboxing/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Has some Luna vibes too, with earlier pinna rise and more sub bass


----------



## bhima

lgcubana said:


> *$121.42 USD*, on the mobile AE app



These are intriguing. If they are actually 100% Beryllium drivers as their marketing states, these might be the cheapest pure beryllium headphones available. 

I'm a believer in pure Beryllium if done right. The Flares Pro2 HD I own smoke everything else I have in just about every way including my open backs.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 9, 2020)

peter123 said:


> The I3 and NM2+ does sound very different from each other.
> 
> The I3 has a big and bold sound with rich and lush midrange. The midrange on the NM2+ is more distant and thinner in comparison. The NM2+ would also be potentially more fatiguing due to the boosted upper midrange (this doesn't bother me but more sensitive people could have issues). Bass impact is greater on the I3 but bass is faster on the NM2+.
> 
> They're both extremely good value and class leaders but as already mentioned very different so it depends on your music and sound signature preferences. They're really more complementary than competitors imo.


I have 2 sets of nm2+ now. One of them is too excessive in upper mids creating a more distant midrange and thinner sound while my first pair were tuned very nicely with well positioned vocals and better upper mids that weren't overdone. The difference is clear whilst I am a/b' ing them right now. Similar sound but having too much upper mids have slightly spoilt that magical sound of the 1st pair I purchased. May try and mod these ones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Why two pairs?


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> OK guys help me out. Ikko OH10 vs ISN H40. Those of you who have both tell me which should I choose? Similar price range. Which sounds better?


 If you prefer more punch, get H40 but if you want more crisp, get OH10.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 9, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Why two pairs?


Because of covid my brother and sister are coming back from boarding school. My sis asked me if I can lend her some 'good earphones' when she gets back so I thought I'd treat her instead.


----------



## audio123

Campfire Andromeda 2020 Review. The Andromeda 2020 is a step up from its predecessor. Nicely done. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## audio123

On a side note, anyone tried Reecho Insects Awaken? Looks intriguing. May give it a go in the near future.


----------



## pr0b3r

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. I know this is a discovery threat but I wanted to ask if it's okay to make a comparison between Tri i3 and nm2+.
> 
> Honestly, after reading all those compliments about LZ A7, I would definitely like to get one during this 11.11 campaign. It looks like gonna cost about 260$with coupons etc. However, it's way about the budget so I'm looking for sth around sub 150$.
> 
> Edit: actually it's not about the budget but looks like my gf is starting to get crazy about my collection and telling me to stop buying 🙄



@hydroid had them both one time. Maybe he can chip in.


----------



## doushi

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/dk3001-pro
> 
> Biggest sale on it I have seen. And the cable is at 150 usd itself....so the iem is at 180 usd? damn


any reason to get these if I have A7 coming?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

doushi said:


> any reason to get these if I have A7 coming?



They might be better than the A7, but they are the same price now, but something tells me they aren't, because the A7 got traction and these did not. I could be wrong?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'd like to add another high quality high fidelity single dynamic to my collection along with the Tape Pro, then slink off into the audio darkness for a year or longer? or so the wife would highly steer me in that direction! lol


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'd like to add another high quality high fidelity single dynamic to my collection along with the Tape Pro, then slink off into the audio darkness for a year or longer? or so the wife would highly steer me in that direction! lol


Dunu Luna


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier's, I just snagged these up on taobao, since some of my Chinese friends have been bragging about these competing and exceeding against the Tanchjim Oxygen and KXXS, which is a bold statement, if you ask me. So, I'm going to give them a go!

Introducing and known as the *Rosefinch* or *Suzaku* here in China, or better known in English as the "Song Bird."
They cost me only 369 RMB ($53 US dollars) for the IEM without the cable on their 11/11 deal, but you can purchase them with the cable as well. They should be coming to my door this afternoon and I'll do a quick listen and some comparisons during the evening hours.
Below are some PIC's and translation from Chinese to English.
Anybody interested as an 11/11 purchase? Here's the link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...HDonw&id=610024259598&ns=1&abbucket=18#detail

Enjoy!
 <---Chinese (left), English (right)--->  <---Chinese, English--->

Personally, I think they look sweet and inviting! Hope this makes my 11/11 shopping experience worth every penny saved!

-Clear


----------



## tgx78

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier's, I just snagged these up on taobao, since some of my Chinese friends have been bragging about these competing and exceeding against the Tanchjim Oxygen and KXXS, which is a bold statement, if you ask me. So, I'm going to give them a go!
> 
> Introducing and known as the *Rosefinch* or *Suzaku* here in China, or better known in English as the "Song Bird."
> They cost me only 369 RMB ($53 US dollars) for the IEM without the cable on their 11/11 deal, but you can purchase them with the cable as well. They should be coming to my door this afternoon and I'll do a quick listen and some comparisons during the evening hours.
> ...



Don’t care too much for its looks, but the frequency response graph looks very nice.
I have no clue how to purchase stuff from Taobao though.


----------



## 1clearhead

tgx78 said:


> Don’t care too much for its looks, but the frequency response graph looks very nice.
> I have no clue how to purchase stuff from Taobao though.


I tried to find them on aliexpress and any other stores selling outside of China, but didn't find any. I'll try asking the seller if they're selling elsewhere.

-Clear


----------



## cenizas (Nov 10, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier's, I just snagged these up on taobao, since some of my Chinese friends have been bragging about these competing and exceeding against the Tanchjim Oxygen and KXXS, which is a bold statement, if you ask me. So, I'm going to give them a go!
> 
> Introducing and known as the *Rosefinch* or *Suzaku* here in China, or better known in English as the "Song Bird."
> They cost me only 369 RMB ($53 US dollars) for the IEM without the cable on their 11/11 deal, but you can purchase them with the cable as well. They should be coming to my door this afternoon and I'll do a quick listen and some comparisons during the evening hours.
> ...


Some things to note for this one, a couple of my friends purchased it and I got a unit for myself, out of the 3, 1 unit was good, 1 has terrible imbalance and my unit was alright but had bass imbalance, still usable though. The iem is basically an it01s driver shoved untuned into a shell. The issue is that the it01s driver has horrendous unit variance so pairing them is a nightmare. So if you purchase these becareful as duds are aplenty. Another thing to note is that the acrylic shell's fit is terrible, the nozzle is not angled at all so the whole thing is basically not shaped for human ears. You can request for their older shell which is basically a Tin P1 shell painted in matte gold, but the requency response is noticibly different.

If you do get a good unit these actually sound pretty good for 50 or so bucks, the it01s driver is actually quite capable and notably, treble presentation is refined and extended. Resolution is alright and bass is significantly more than the manufacturer's graph shows, leaning towards boomy. One of the vents can be sealed to decrease bass response so I recommend trying that. Midrange and treble are also more peaky than the manufacturer graph shows. Since the it01s is also essentially untuned and shoved in a shell the only difference is the acoustic properties of the shells. So if if think about it as a $50 it01s the value proposition is pretty fantastic, if you get a good unit that is. Frequency response of the acrylic shelled one below:


----------



## superuser1

cenizas said:


> Some things to note for this one, a couple of my friends purchased it and I got a unit for myself, out of the 3, 1 unit was good, 1 has a terrible imbalance and my unit was alright but had bass imbalance, still usable though. The iem is basically an it01s driver shoved untuned into a shell. The issue is that the it01s driver has horrendous unit variance so pairing them is a nightmare. So if you purchase these becareful as duds are aplenty. Another thing to note is that the acrylic shell's fit is terrible, the nozzle is not angled at all so the whole thing is basically not shaped for human ears. You can request for their older shell which is basically a Tin P1 shell painted in matte gold, but the requency response is noticibly different.
> 
> If you do get a good unit these actually sound pretty good for 50 or so bucks, the it01s driver is actually quite capable and notably, treble presentation is refined and extended. Resolution is alright and bass is significantly more than the manufacturer's graph shows, leaning towards boomy. One of the vents can be sealed to decrease bass response so I recommend trying that. Midrange and treble are also more peaky than the manufacturer graph shows. Since the it01s is also essentially untuned and shoved in a shell the only difference is the acoustic properties of the shells. So if if think about it as a $50 it01s the value proposition is pretty fantastic, if you get a good unit that is. Frequency response of the acrylic shelled one below:


Thank you for giving us further impressions. What according to you is a popular iem under $300 which is only available on Taobao?


----------



## 1clearhead

cenizas said:


> Some things to note for this one, a couple of my friends purchased it and I got a unit for myself, out of the 3, 1 unit was good, 1 has terrible imbalance and my unit was alright but had bass imbalance, still usable though. The iem is basically an it01s driver shoved untuned into a shell. The issue is that the it01s driver has horrendous unit variance so pairing them is a nightmare. So if you purchase these becareful as duds are aplenty. Another thing to note is that the acrylic shell's fit is terrible, the nozzle is not angled at all so the whole thing is basically not shaped for human ears. You can request for their older shell which is basically a Tin P1 shell painted in matte gold, but the requency response is noticibly different.
> 
> If you do get a good unit these actually sound pretty good for 50 or so bucks, the it01s driver is actually quite capable and notably, treble presentation is refined and extended. Resolution is alright and bass is significantly more than the manufacturer's graph shows, leaning towards boomy. One of the vents can be sealed to decrease bass response so I recommend trying that. Midrange and treble are also more peaky than the manufacturer graph shows. Since the it01s is also essentially untuned and shoved in a shell the only difference is the acoustic properties of the shells. So if if think about it as a $50 it01s the value proposition is pretty fantastic, if you get a good unit that is. Frequency response of the acrylic shelled one below:


Thanks for your more than informal information. I really hope mine comes out to be good for the price, or at least worth more than the $50 dollars I paid.

I will evaluate mines tonight and give some feedback during the week.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> I tried to find them on aliexpress and any other stores selling outside of China, but didn't find any. I'll try asking the seller if they're selling elsewhere.
> 
> -Clear


The seller messaged back saying that he will be selling them sometime later in aliexpress, since sales are doing very well here in China.


----------



## cenizas

superuser1 said:


> Thank you for giving us further impressions. What according to you is a popular iem under $300 which is only available on Taobao?


Nothing comes to mind at the moment, I'll let you know if I think of anything or happen across anything


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> Any one know anything about those "earbuds" (looks like iems to me..), they call it the "Blon Wood Earbuds".
> 
> Coincidence that CCA released a wooden iem called the CST?
> 
> ...


CCA CST looks very similar to my old JVC FX-700. I wonder if they managed to have nice tuned sub bass in this new iem.


----------



## wayofthedawn

superuser1 said:


> Thank you for giving us further impressions. What according to you is a popular iem under $300 which is only available on Taobao?





ErkH said:


> Leisurely Audio is going viral at my local chifi community for its sheer low price.
> ~500 USD for its 12BA model and ~300 USD  for its 8BA model which are all in full Knowles/Sonion brand BA drivers.
> Sadly they seems to be avaliable at taobao only and not at aliexpress though
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=610832647118



I'd buy the Leisurely Audio IEMs if i knew how to purchase them


----------



## RikudouGoku

doushi said:


> any reason to get these if I have A7 coming?


Probably not. But the cable is a nice one with the modular function.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'd like to add another high quality high fidelity single dynamic to my collection along with the Tape Pro, then slink off into the audio darkness for a year or longer? or so the wife would highly steer me in that direction! lol


Tanchjim Oxygen calls you.


----------



## audio123

@RikudouGoku Time for extensive listening on the Shanling AE3.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 10, 2020)

Early impression of the Shanling AE3: Bass is on the lighter side of things with quick decay and precise articulation. The mid-bass punch is rather polite. The midrange is the highlight of the AE3. Vocals are bodied with good presence and clarity. Treble has moderate extension. Quite airy but slight lack of sparkle. Very smooth expression. Soundstage width is average and depth is good. Overall, a pretty solid IEM with a strong vocals display, I like it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Early impression of the Shanling AE3: Bass is on the lighter side of things with quick decay and precise articulation. The mid-bass punch is rather polite. The midrange is the highlight of the AE3. Vocals are bodied with good presence and clarity. Treble has moderate extension. Quite airy but slight lack of sparkle. Very smooth expression. Soundstage width is average and depth is good. Overall, a pretty solid IEM with a strong vocals display, I like it.


Doesnt it have a vented BA for the bass? I expected a bit more bass quantity from that. 

You dont have any Tansio mirai iems to compare with right?


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Doesnt it have a vented BA for the bass? I expected a bit more bass quantity from that.
> 
> You dont have any Tansio mirai iems to compare with right?


Yea but it is still on the lighter side of things. Will compare with Tansio Mirai IEMs when I am free. Cheers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

These company's doing BA only iem's need to contact Jerry Harvey and ask him how to tune a BA with punchy and weighty bass, because the way he tuned the TF10 is nothing short of amazing. Best BA bass i've ever heard and that even goes for my old Sony XBA40 and the UE900s.


----------



## Pelicampe (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi all.

I plan to make purchases during the sales of 11.11.

I am very interested in the NFAudio nm2 + but you may have a better competitor to offer?

budget ~$ 130 see less if possible. ^^

I mainly listen to jazz and soul / funk.

I'm looking for something neutral, organic timbre which gives all the details of the instruments with a fast attack.

I already have CCA C16 and CA16 and ISN H40.

Thank you for being so kind to advise me.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These company's doing BA only iem's need to contact Jerry Harvey and ask him how to tune a BA with punchy and weighty bass, because the way he tuned the TF10 is nothing short of amazing. Best BA bass i've ever heard and that even goes for my old Sony XBA40 and the UE900s.


I'm still trying to find a tf10 for cheap


----------



## Ziggomatic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These company's doing BA only iem's need to contact Jerry Harvey and ask him how to tune a BA with punchy and weighty bass, because the way he tuned the TF10 is nothing short of amazing. Best BA bass i've ever heard and that even goes for my old Sony XBA40 and the UE900s.



The Inear Stagediver series says hi.

(The SD2 & SD4, at least).


----------



## irv003

Azel Edition G


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> I'm still trying to find a tf10 for cheap



I won mine from an ebay auction for $100. Brand spankin' because the guy didn't like the fit. That's going to be your best bet for getting them cheap. Using Azla Xelastic tips, they fit snug as a bug, so i dont have issues with fit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

irv003 said:


> Azel Edition G



Non-detachable cable with a mic. hate that. hate mics. i use my earphones to listen to music, not to answer phone calls. So many of my earphones died at that very point too, the mic. Pass.


----------



## kmmbd

So I reviewed the KZ ASF right before the 11.11 sales begin to tell everyone why they should, under no circumstance, buy this dumpster fire. It's been a while since I've been so offended by an IEM, and the atrocious price tag makes it even harder a pill to swallow.

Don't just ignore it, run away from it. If you've put it even by mistake in your cart: you know what to do.

Full review can be read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-asf-5-ba-universal-iem.24764/review/24718/


----------



## PhonoPhi

kmmbd said:


> So I reviewed the KZ ASF right before the 11.11 sales begin to tell everyone why they should, under no circumstance, buy this dumpster fire. It's been a while since I've been so offended by an IEM, and the atrocious price tag makes it even harder a pill to swallow.
> 
> Don't just ignore it, run away from it. If you've put it even by mistake in your cart: you know what to do.
> 
> Full review can be read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-asf-5-ba-universal-iem.24764/review/24718/


Now I will definitely get ASF, thank you


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I remember a time when talking smack about KZ would get you banned, but it's ok, i avoid KZ anyways, so no chance of me buying that or any KZ. I stick with CCA, who even though the sister company, are more adept at tuning things properly.


----------



## cenizas (Nov 10, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> Thank you for giving us further impressions. What according to you is a popular iem under $300 which is only available on Taobao?


https://m.tb.cn/h.436xEMV?sm=034cf2
1DD+6BA in your price range. Graph, if real, looks good, seems like you get to pick between v-shaped and balanced. A tea competitor perhaps?

Edit: Asked the store owner, the only difference with the pro version is that they're using Knowles instead of Bellsing


----------



## KnightCaeli

Looks like the Moondrop SSP is live on ShenzenAudio: https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...dome-diaphragm-dynamic-driver-in-ear-earphone


----------



## 1clearhead

If I could only describe the *Rosefinch* IEM after listening to them for several hours last night, it would be extremely low rumbling sub-bass with incredibly crispy clean highs! With the extended lows and highs, it's hard to comprehend how does the midrange manage to stay focused and transparent. Also, want to mention that the soundstage was huge as well and comfort was at a high for me. No complaints there! To my ears they sound, not just good, but great for their price!





...I will be sending some PIC's with some impressions and comparisons in a few days! 

-Clear


----------



## audio123

Having tested many IEMs this year, all I can say is I am extremely impressed by the iBasso IT07 straight out of the box. Phenomenal sound. This is just wow. Will provide more impressions soon.


----------



## kamifipy

audio123 said:


> Having tested many IEMs this year, all I can say is I am extremely impressed by the iBasso IT07 straight out of the box. Phenomenal sound. This is just wow. Will provide more impressions soon.


How would you compare to lz a7 , from crinacle graph it seem rather similar


----------



## audio123

kamifipy said:


> How would you compare to lz a7 , from crinacle graph it seem rather similar


Will get back to you on that.


----------



## brsdrgn

Okay guys. I have to admit that you've convinced me to buy LZ A7 very well. With the coupons etc I managed to get it down to 240 which is a really good deal I believe. It's on the way and I'm super excited about it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i ended up getting the Shouer Tape Pro and the CCA woodie. I'm done for the forseeable future. I imagine it's gonna be awhile before they arrive, so i got two-three weeks to continue to enjoy the A7 before those two take up ear time. I also bought two upgrade cables for my TF10 including a balanced set.


----------



## audio123

brsdrgn said:


> Okay guys. I have to admit that you've convinced me to buy LZ A7 very well. With the coupons etc I managed to get it down to 240 which is a really good deal I believe. It's on the way and I'm super excited about it.


LZ A7 is a no brainer IEM that performs exceptionally well at its price point. Enjoy!


----------



## DBaldock9

brsdrgn said:


> Okay guys. I have to admit that you've convinced me to buy LZ A7 very well. With the coupons etc I managed to get it down to 240 which is a really good deal I believe. It's on the way and I'm super excited about it.



How did you apply the large Penon discount code?
When I try to type it into the "Promo Code" box during Check-out, it isn't accepted.
So, my price isn't dropping below $308.


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> Okay guys. I have to admit that you've convinced me to buy LZ A7 very well. With the coupons etc I managed to get it down to 240 which is a really good deal I believe. It's on the way and I'm super excited about it.


May I know which store?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> How did you apply the large Penon discount code?
> When I try to type it into the "Promo Code" box during Check-out, it isn't accepted.
> So, my price isn't dropping below $308.



Buy it anyway. Worth every damn penny. and some.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 11, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> How did you apply the large Penon discount code?
> When I try to type it into the "Promo Code" box during Check-out, it isn't accepted.
> So, my price isn't dropping below $308.


I bought on AE from OPA store. I combined my coupons with the stores coupons.

Link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOjDfY


----------



## DBaldock9

brsdrgn said:


> I bought on AE from OPA store. I combined my coupons with the stores coupons.
> 
> Link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOjDfY



Thanks!  
I did not have as many AliExpress or Store coupons as you, but buying from OPA Store still ended up costing less than from Penon (with their emailed discount code).


----------



## brsdrgn

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> I did not have as many AliExpress or Store coupons as you, but buying from OPA Store still ended up costing less than from Penon (with their emailed discount code).


I'm glad it helped. It seemed to me one of the best deals for A7.


----------



## Luis1316

Yay, I'm joining to the party too. Made some "coupon-fu" and dropped it to LZ A6 price.


----------



## Pelicampe

Pelicampe said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I plan to make purchases during the sales of 11.11.
> 
> ...



See them at 95 with coupouns stacking !
Hard top resist... 

Lz A7 @200 too ! Goods sales


----------



## wayofthedawn

List of IEMs with their prices during 11/11 (Amazing deals!)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/list-of-iems-with-their-prices-during-11-11-amazing-deals.946942/


----------



## Dcell7

For those who are in for a surprise

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001731222981.html

looks like it is KBEAR stuff


----------



## astermk

Exceptionally good deals I found (after coupons and coins and whatever combination of those):

Tin T2 Plus: $38

CCA C10: $17

CCA C12: $25

KZ ZAX: $49

Tri i3 : $118

Tin T4: $68

Moondrop SSR: $32

Moondrop SSP: $35

Topping NX4 DSD: $121

Anything else you've come across?


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 12, 2020)

'There are many ways to skin a T***P' goes the old saying. So buying the Shuoer Tape Pro, led to a series of events out of my hands. That Shuoer Pro act led to a great deal on the LZ A7 and finger pressed. Suddenly the TRi i4 showed at a low, silly price......yes button pressed. Another press of the button bought the KBear Lark for baby dosh. Secretly earlier, a beautiful Moondrop SSP in dark navy purchased it's self with my help. No money left for the KBear Believe...maybe I'll win it in the KBear Draw? I'm Boracic, not a Dinar left. At least I've got some coffee beans for the morning Macchiato. IEMs instead of food. Gawd I'll have to eat them.


----------



## zenki

ae3 went up in price.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dcell7 said:


> For those who are in for a surprise
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001731222981.html
> 
> looks like it is KBEAR stuff


Idk if they blocked me but I cannot order anything from that store. I wrote them they have no idea and looks like AE also have no idea. They're just playing stupid.


----------



## activatorfly

kamifipy said:


> How would you compare to lz a7 , from crinacle graph it seem rather similar


Just compare your wallet...before and after - there's no crinacle graph for that...haha!


----------



## kamifipy

activatorfly said:


> Just compare your wallet...before and after - there's no crinacle graph for that...haha!


hahaha whack an lz a7 for 200+usd  otw   ,hopefully it came fast  c how it would fare to my current favorite m7


----------



## unifutomaki

Happy 11.11! Have ordered the CCA CST (cheap as chips), the Openheart headphones and a bunch of other random dosh. Particularly excited about those "Grados"


----------



## TheVortex

I have ordered the Senf MT300 for £50 and the Openheart MMCX DD with the cable for £22.


----------



## ChrisOc

TheVortex said:


> I have ordered the Senf MT300 for £50 and the Openheart MMCX DD with the cable for £22.



Just be patient when it comes to the Openhearts. After one month I have yet to see any movement, items still in China. The tracking says, "airline transfer failure" or words to that effect. On speaking to the seller, he initially said, because earphones have magnets in them they were rejected. Clearly, no basis for that statement as we can all get on flights with our earphones. I let that go without comment but the following communications with them have been more of the same....so just be careful with them and be patient as your delivery may be a while!


----------



## TheVortex

Now ordered


ChrisOc said:


> Just be patient when it comes to the Openhearts. After one month I have yet to see any movement, items still in China. The tracking says, "airline transfer failure" or words to that effect. On speaking to the seller, he initially said, because earphones have magnets in them they were rejected. Clearly, no basis for that statement as we can all get on flights with our earphones. I let that go without comment but the following communications with them have been more of the same....so just be careful with them and be patient as your delivery may be a while!



Thanks for the info and I am not in any rush also just ordered the Topping E30 and L30 combo for £177 with the RCA cable before they run out of stock.

11/11 is over for me lol


----------



## baskingshark

TheVortex said:


> Now ordered
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and I am not in any rush also just ordered the Topping E30 and L30 combo for £177 with the RCA cable before they run out of stock.
> ...



L30 is a great investment, I bought one last month and am really happy with it. Quite neutralish and transparent with super dark background and no hiss. I like the innovative 3 gain switches so that it can play highly sensitive IEMs all the way to power hungry headphones. It does get a bit warm with prolonged usage or on the high gain setting, but not that hot like tube amps.


----------



## TheVortex

baskingshark said:


> L30 is a great investment, I bought one last month and am really happy with it. Quite neutralish and transparent with super dark background and no hiss. I like the innovative 3 gain switches so that it can play highly sensitive IEMs all the way to power hungry headphones. It does get a bit warm with prolonged usage or on the high gain setting, but not that hot like tube amps.



I had heard good things and I wanted the combo for their combined performance. The other factors are the price and that the AKM factory burned down and will take a while to fix that will lead to a shortage of these and the price of ESS stuff will go up.


----------



## brsdrgn

Hey guys. How's the stock cable coming along with A7? I wonder if I should buy an upgrade cable. Any idea/recommendations?


----------



## astermk

Tin T2 Plus going for $34 after coupons now for 11.11. That might actually be far and away the best deal of this entire sale.


----------



## tgx78

brsdrgn said:


> Hey guys. How's the stock cable coming along with A7? I wonder if I should buy an upgrade cable. Any idea/recommendations?



It is very good quality cable. I wouldn’t bother unless you really don’t like the looks. It is very comfortable as well.


----------



## phthora

dharmasteve said:


> 'There are many ways to skin a T***P' goes the old saying.





You better not be talking about a TURNIP there, or you and I are gonna have a problem...



Spoiler



Kidding, of course. Look at my userpic.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

One of the strongest technicalities of the LZ A7 is it's transient properties. The transitions are lightning quick, and it keeps fast passages, time changes, and volume changes very orderly and transparent without any clutter or apparent phase issues. Just a very cohesive presentation no matter the genre of music. Especially impressive for a hybrid.


----------



## pepodenata

brsdrgn said:


> I bought on AE from OPA store. I combined my coupons with the stores coupons.
> 
> Link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOjDfY


 
I ordered my LZ A7 today in this store, the seller does not respond to my messages with instructions ... Everything ok with the order?


----------



## RikudouGoku

pepodenata said:


> I ordered my LZ A7 today in this store, the seller does not respond to my messages with instructions ... Everything ok with the order?


Do remember we are all in different time zones. It is night over there right now.


----------



## pepodenata

RikudouGoku said:


> Do remember we are all in different time zones. It is night over there right now.


Yes I know. I wrote to him 9 hours ago and no sign of life ... XD


----------



## RikudouGoku

pepodenata said:


> Yes I know. I wrote to him 9 hours ago and no sign of life ... XD


hmm well it is 11/11, they are all probably very busy right now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My store owner responded very quickly, and let me know he would be sending out my purchase sometime next week. I'm in no rush. I got some great hardware in my collection at the moment, and that Hiby R2 down the road.


----------



## DBaldock9

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> One of the strongest technicalities of the LZ A7 is it's transient properties. The transitions are lightning quick, and it keeps fast passages, time changes, and volume changes very orderly and transparent without any clutter or apparent phase issues. Just a very cohesive presentation no matter the genre of music. Especially impressive for a hybrid.



Do the A7 nozzle filters have the same problem as the LZ A4 - where they contain paper material (like a coffee filter), that absorbs moisture, which blocks the sound and causes the earphones to become quiet?


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> Do the A7 nozzle filters have the same problem as the LZ A4 - where they contain paper material (like a coffee filter), that absorbs moisture, which blocks the sound and causes the earphones to become quiet?


Nope, they are metal.


----------



## brsdrgn

pepodenata said:


> I ordered my LZ A7 today in this store, the seller does not respond to my messages with instructions ... Everything ok with the order?


I wrote the seller in the morning after my purchase and they answered that they will ship it asap. Just give some time.


----------



## DBaldock9

RikudouGoku said:


> Nope, they are metal.



So, there's no paper filter material down inside of the metal nozzles? That's what they used, to attenuate higher frequencies in the earlier models.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DBaldock9 said:


> So, there's no paper filter material down inside of the metal nozzles? That's what they used, to attenuate higher frequencies in the earlier models.


If you mean this side: 


There is a cloth filter, but that is the side that gets screwed into the iem itself.


----------



## brsdrgn

DBaldock9 said:


> So, there's no paper filter material down inside of the metal nozzles? That's what they used, to attenuate higher frequencies in the earlier models.


I'm also curious about that. I'd like to see the holes clearly. If they're different , then I believe they manipulate the sound waves, changing their shapes or filtering them out in a certain way. I'm not an expert on it though. I'm just giving a guess and imagination.


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> If you mean this side:
> There is a cloth filter, but that is the side that gets screwed into the iem itself.


oh okay so it's with a filter. That guy does the job then.


----------



## DBaldock9

I just know that I had to switch to the Green narrow bore, filter material free nozzles - in order to listen to my LZ A4 earphones, without them going quiet due to moisture absorption.


----------



## activatorfly

pepodenata said:


> I ordered my LZ A7 today in this store, the seller does not respond to my messages with instructions ... Everything ok with the order?


Looks like it's no longer on sale at this store...


----------



## pepodenata

activatorfly said:


> Looks like it's no longer on sale at this store...



Pfffffff. Let's hope they don't cancel the orders and it's just that they have run out of stock. Thanks for advising.


----------



## brsdrgn

pepodenata said:


> Pfffffff. Let's hope they don't cancel the orders and it's just that they have run out of stock. Thanks for advising.


I've checked their reviews under the other items they sell. The store looks legit. Let's hope for the best that they will ship it.


----------



## mochill

Violator73's diy 16ba , don't be sleeping on this bad boi 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥💪💪💪💪💪💪😍😍😍😍😍😍😍. If interested let me know. What audiosense T800 🤣


----------



## wayofthedawn

mochill said:


> Violator73's diy 16ba , don't be sleeping on this bad boi 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥💪💪💪💪💪💪😍😍😍😍😍😍😍. If interested let me know. What audiosense T800 🤣


They look nice, with the red/blue!
Mind sharing some sound impressions with us?


----------



## mochill

Deep subbass , tight midbass , clean natural midrange, extended trebles without any dips that I can hear. Very transparent and black background, coherent, fits like a glove, extremely textured.


----------



## baskingshark

mochill said:


> Deep subbass , tight midbass , clean natural midrange, extended trebles without any dips that I can hear. Very transparent and black background, coherent, fits like a glove, extremely textured.



Does it have the general BA bass where there's a lack of movement of air and subbass extension? How is the timbre on this BA set?

TIA!


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> Does it have the general BA bass where there's a lack of movement of air and subbass extension? How is the timbre on this BA set?
> 
> TIA!


This is like a high end dynamic driver sound , no roll off and timber is natural


----------



## pepodenata

brsdrgn said:


> I've checked their reviews under the other items they sell. The store looks legit. Let's hope for the best that they will ship it.


The seller tell me that... Copy paste: Sorry Friend, because the factory temporarily notified that the product is out of stock, we cannot sell the product. Please help us cancel the order, thank you for your understanding!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

pepodenata said:


> The seller tell me that... Copy paste: Sorry Friend, because the factory temporarily notified that the product is out of stock, we cannot sell the product. Please help us cancel the order, thank you for your understanding!



This is why I ordered mine at the stroke of midnight on 11.11 US PST. I wasn't going to fool around with getting left out and out of stock. Sorry that happened to you, buddy.


----------



## pepodenata

I think I understood the seller to tell me that I have to cancel the order ... What should I do?


----------



## pepodenata

pepodenata said:


> I think I understood the seller to tell me that I have to cancel the order ... What should I do?


They should respect the price they offer ... They should not be able to hold your money in their accounts and then cancel when they want


----------



## wayofthedawn

mochill said:


> This is like a high end dynamic driver sound , no roll off and timber is natural


So you rate it very highly?
Mind comparing it to any of your other IEMs? 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## wayofthedawn

pepodenata said:


> They should respect the price they offer ... They should not be able to hold your money in their accounts and then cancel when they want


If it's out of stock, it's out of stock. Complaining won't help. You could, like they said, cancel the order to get your money back ASAP. It's still 11.11, i'm sure you can find something else for a good price.


----------



## pepodenata

I don't even know if I have to cancel it or they ... They haven't canceled it and it's not clear to me if I'm the one who has to do it ... I wanted the Lz A7s and not anything they put with a coupon. And that will no longer be possible.


----------



## wayofthedawn (Nov 11, 2020)

pepodenata said:


> I don't even know if I have to cancel it or they ... They haven't canceled it and it's not clear to me if I'm the one who has to do it ... I wanted the Lz A7s and not anything they put with a coupon. And that will no longer be possible.


Just read what they said.
"Please help us cancel the order, thank you for your understanding!"

YOU have to cancel it, just click on the order and select cancel. You should get your coupons back. Just buy the LZ A7 from another store.


----------



## pepodenata

wayofthedawn said:


> Just read what they said.
> "Please help us cancel the order, thank you for your understanding!"
> 
> YOU have to cancel it, just click on the order and select cancel. You should get your coupons back. Just buy the the LZ A7 from another store.


That would mean that the guy in the store is deceiving me, because he says that the factory is the one that has no stock of lz A7, so no store should be able to sell any units ...


----------



## wayofthedawn

pepodenata said:


> That would mean that the guy in the store is deceiving me, because he says that the factory is the one that has no stock of lz A7, so no store should be able to sell any units ...


Just because that store has no stock, doesn't mean every store has no stock.

Just because one store doesn't have stock on apples, doesn't mean every store has no stock on apples.


----------



## BenF

wayofthedawn said:


> Just read what they said.
> "Please help us cancel the order, thank you for your understanding!"
> 
> YOU have to cancel it, just click on the order and select cancel. You should get your coupons back. Just buy the LZ A7 from another store.


It takes 3-20 days to process the refund, and the coupons are only good for 11.11....



pepodenata said:


> That would mean that the guy in the store is deceiving me, because he says that the factory is the one that has no stock of lz A7, so no store should be able to sell any units ...



I got the same message from the MissAudio store


----------



## wayofthedawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Just because that store has no stock, doesn't mean every store has no stock.

Just because one store doesn't have stock on apples, doesn't mean every store has no stock on apples.

Maybe you need to stop acting like a kid, accept it, and move on. You only complaining isn't going to change anything.

The stores with the lowest prices are the ones that sell out first, you can still get a good deal on the LZ A7.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yeah, we don't need to get shut down. All this tells me is that the LZ A7 is hotter than Jennifer Lopez on the surface of the sun, and they are for good reason. They are the champeens on the world in the $300-$500 range. My opinion folks, so save the comparables and comments, well..unless you agree with me lol These things are flying off the shelves for a reason. BRILLIANCE and FINE TUNING.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> Having tested many IEMs this year, all I can say is I am extremely impressed by the iBasso IT07 straight out of the box. Phenomenal sound. This is just wow. Will provide more impressions soon.


The name says it all!  "In Tune"

I wonder how well it competes with the A7. ...Please keep us informed!

-Clear


----------



## audio123 (Nov 15, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> The name says it all!  "In Tune"
> 
> I wonder how well it competes with the A7. ...Please keep us informed!
> 
> -Clear


I have tested them side by side already, won't go into details yet as it is just casual listening but the IT07 is operating in another league. The IT07 is challenging flagship tier IEMs.
Don't get me wrong, I like the A7 but I have to report what I hear. The A7 is just an outstanding performer in its own price bracket only. Cheers.


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> Do remember we are all in different time zones. It is night over there right now.


Yup! Probably when you guys are awake, I'm asleep.


----------



## 1clearhead

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah, we don't need to get shut down. All this tells me is that the LZ A7 is hotter than Jennifer Lopez on the surface of the sun, and they are for good reason. They are the champeens on the world in the $300-$500 range. My opinion folks, so save the comparables and comments, well..unless you agree with me lol These things are flying off the shelves for a reason. BRILLIANCE and FINE TUNING.


It's hard to choose! ...They're both hot!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 12, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> It's hard to choose! ...They're both hot!



and i bet they both sound divine when it counts? With the A7, i know that for certain. They do. They are better than the RHA CL2, The Mofasest Trio, and the JVC FW01, and all of those operate outside and above the A7 in price, and they get smoked.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> and i bet they both sound divine when it counts? With the A7, i know that for certain. They do. They are better than the RHA CL2, The Mofasest Trio, and the JVC FW01, and all of those operate outside and above the A7 in price, and they get smoked.


I concur with you. Better than CL2 & FW01 definitely. As for the Trio, I am on the fence. All in all, the A7 is 100% a no brainer IEM.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, I've received the same message. Probably they got a supply promise from the supplier that they will receive the product in case a customer orders from that store. But probably the stock is emptied or the price is too low than they expected during this discounts and we're left with our used coupons and expecting money return after 11.11 deals end.

That's not nice. They want you to cancel it so that AE won't punish the store and it's like you changed your mind, they didn't do a mistake. But the thing is that I won't be able to get coupon  or any other A7 at that price. They're sneaky that they don't cancel the order (they can and they don't) I know that trick. Well I'm going to ask AE customer service. I expect no help though. So, probably I have to postpone my excitement about A7.


----------



## brsdrgn

brsdrgn said:


> Well, I've received the same message. Probably they got a supply promise from the supplier that they will receive the product in case a customer orders from that store. But probably the stock is emptied or the price is too low than they expected during this discounts and we're left with our used coupons and expecting money return after 11.11 deals end.
> 
> That's not nice. They want you to cancel it so that AE won't punish the store and it's like you changed your mind, they didn't do a mistake. But the thing is that I won't be able to get coupon  or any other A7 at that price. They're sneaky that they don't cancel the order (they can and they don't) I know that trick. Well I'm going to ask AE customer service. I expect no help though. So, probably I have to postpone my excitement about A7.


AE agent says it will take 3-22 days to get refund. I also see all the stores selling A7 under 300$ are gone so probably the customers who ordered from those stores with cheap price will have that situation. What a nice and honest website full of honest sellers...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i paid $320 for mine with $1.00 for express shipping, and i'm so happy with my A7, i wouldn't quibble over a few dollars. JUST BUY IT!


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i paid $320 for mine with $1.00 for express shipping, and i'm so happy with my A7, i wouldn't quibble over a few dollars. JUST BUY IT!


It looks like I'll end up with this option.


----------



## Pelicampe

Ask for a futur discount when they have new stocks on A7 ?

I don't understand why AK Store put some back in stock this morning ?!.... (Morning In France)


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> I just know that I had to switch to the Green narrow bore, filter material free nozzles - in order to listen to my LZ A4 earphones, without them going quiet due to moisture absorption.


The A7 does not have the moisture issue. At least there's no reports of it. I've got this issue with A4, A5, A6 and A6mini while the A7 works like a charm even when doing workout and on rainy days.


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> The A7 does not have the moisture issue. At least there's no reports of it. I've got this issue with A4, A5, A6 and A6mini while the A7 works like a charm even when doing workout and on rainy days.



Thanks! 
This is what I wanted to hear. 
. 
Although, mine was another order that OPA Audio Store isn't going to fulfill - so I don't actually have the A7 on the way, after all.


----------



## BenF

Pelicampe said:


> Ask for a futur discount when they have new stocks on A7 ?
> 
> I don't understand why AK Store put some back in stock this morning ?!.... (Morning In France)


I think when an order is cancelled. the item is returned to "stock" automatically.


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> This is what I wanted to hear.
> .
> Although, mine was another order that OPA Audio Store isn't going to fulfill - so I don't actually have the A7 on the way, after all.



That sux, I'm sorry to hear that. On the bright side there's always a new sale right around the corner on Aliexpress


----------



## brsdrgn

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> This is what I wanted to hear.
> .
> Although, mine was another order that OPA Audio Store isn't going to fulfill - so I don't actually have the A7 on the way, after all.


Same here. But I'm still chasing this. It looks like the seller keeps telling me to cancel. They just repeat the same sentences again and again. 

At the moment I'm chasing two options that I asked AE to warn the store which I believe will not work. Second, I asked them how fast AE can refund along with the coupon and then I will make my purchase from another store. I will update here if I hear back from them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

At the very least you guys will be able to make an even more accurate choice since you have the chance to wait for Shuoer Tape pro impressions/reviews. Black friday is only 2 weeks ahead too. 



I only got these this time:

Yincrow RW-9
Blon BL-01
Tri Through (6x)


----------



## sutosuto

My order of A7 at AK store has passed 24 hours already and not message asking me to cancel the order (hopefully won't happen).
I even messaged them if they are processing my my order and will ship it but no reply (yet)


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> At the very least you guys will be able to make an even more accurate choice since you have the chance to wait for Shuoer Tape pro impressions/reviews. Black friday is only 2 weeks ahead too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I showed some restraint, this year. I only purchased three items:
1. *Blon BL-01*
2.* 4 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable*




3. *4 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper, OCC Silver Plated Cable*




Held off on:
Shuoer Tape Pro.   I'll wait for some customer feedback
KB Ear Believe.  As much as the *promo price ($110 USD) pulls at me, I've already got what should be similar IEMs: Fiio FH3 & JadeAudio EA1

_**with a few AE & store coupons*_


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> I think I showed some restraint, this year. I only purchased three items:
> 1. *Blon BL-01*
> 2.* 4 Core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable*
> 
> ...


yeah, the FH3 is satisfying me for a beryllium iem. I also dont really like the look of the Believe.

Well, I certainly hope I get the tape pro before black friday at least.


----------



## CactusPete23

Just an FYI for folks who ordered the LZ-A7 and got email asking them to cancel the order.  
- I chatted with a very helpful Aliexpress CS Agent, Sophia.
- She is asking her manager to contact seller (AK Audio in my case).  And Manager will directly email me back.
- AE System will NOT give back any AE coupons used for the purchase.  Especially if buyer cancels.  (Maybe manager can override this, but not sure.)
Will let you know what I hear back from the AE Customer Service Manager...


----------



## audio123 (Nov 12, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Early impression of the Shanling AE3: Bass is on the lighter side of things with quick decay and precise articulation. The mid-bass punch is rather polite. The midrange is the highlight of the AE3. Vocals are bodied with good presence and clarity. Treble has moderate extension. Quite airy but slight lack of sparkle. Very smooth expression. Soundstage width is average and depth is good. Overall, a pretty solid IEM with a strong vocals display, I like it.


Update on the Shanling AE3: I mentioned that the bass is on the lighter side of things but this is not the case anymore after having a good fit. Bass has good rumble and the presentation is punchy. The midrange is organic and there is a good balance of body & forwardness. Treble is smooth and controlled with good amount of air. Width is alright and depth is good. This keeps growing on me. Working on the full review now. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 12, 2020)

YTAO Hybrid 2+6 (no model name??) ( 2 dd + 6 ba) = 187 usd




Not sure if I think it looks good or if it is too flashy...

2 dd + 6 ba is a rare combination though.


----------



## brsdrgn

CactusPete23 said:


> Just an FYI for folks who ordered the LZ-A7 and got email asking them to cancel the order.
> - I chatted with a very helpful Aliexpress CS Agent, Sophia.
> - She is asking her manager to contact seller (AK Audio in my case).  And Manager will directly email me back.
> - AE System will NOT give back any AE coupons used for the purchase.  Especially if buyer cancels.  (Maybe manager can override this, but not sure.)
> Will let you know what I hear back from the AE Customer Service Manager...


Same here for OPA Audio Store. I'm waiting for the email from the manager.


----------



## czarodziejnocy

Having both version of Bqyez Spring, Tin T4, LZ A6 mini and Faalael Hibiscus would you go for A7 for around 240-250 USD or Kbear Believe for 110 USD? Or just wait/buy sth else?


----------



## RikudouGoku

czarodziejnocy said:


> Having both version of Bqyez Spring, Tin T4, LZ A6 mini and Faalael Hibiscus would you go for A7 for around 240-250 USD or Kbear Believe for 110 USD? Or just wait/buy sth else?


The spring 2 and the A6 mini are not in the same league as the A7 not even close. Wether it is worth double the price from the believe (or the Shuoer Tape pro) is unknown.


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> The spring 2 and the A6 mini are not in the same league as the A7 not even close. Wether it is worth double the price from the believe (or the Shuoer Tape pro) is unknown.


I concur. The A7 is pretty much superior to Spring 2 and A6 Mini. No need to compare at all.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> This is what I wanted to hear.
> .
> Although, mine was another order that OPA Audio Store isn't going to fulfill - so I don't actually have the A7 on the way, after all.



Managed to solve the issue I had with applying the Penon discount code on the Penon web store, and was able to order the LZ A7 for approximately the same price that OPA had, before coupons.
OPA was accepting $20 in AliExpress coupons, which Penon doesn't, but that's the only difference in price.
.
So, I have an A7 on the way, after all.


----------



## DBaldock9

brsdrgn said:


> It looks like I'll end up with this option.



Try contacting Penon Audio on their website, and see if their discount code is still available.


----------



## RevPizzaguy

OpiateSkittles said:


> This is an old thread, but you're the only person I've been able to find who owns these. What do you think of them? (sound signature especially, as I've been told they've got a little more sub bass than the e1000.)



Wow, I haven't checked this in a long time!

I love the Final E500's. They are so smooth and easy to listen to, nice wide soundstage and seem neutral to me. The sub-bass definitely does not sound overdone at all. They have much less bass than the Blon BL-03, Sony MH750, and MH755's I have. They are my go-to for wired buds for sure.

That said, I'm spending more time with my QCY T5 on the go, and just ordered a pair of the QCY T10 on 11/11, so we'll see how those turn out!


----------



## joe

Mod note: I've removed a few posts. Please be kind to each other. We'd rather not have to take heavier steps due to personal attacks. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 12, 2020)

So my Hiby R2 arrived early today. I'm currenty using it with the FD1 amp/dac, and they sound really really good. Not gonna go as far as say they match the Hiby R5, because even with the FD1, i think the R5 digs deeper with wider stage and detail retrieval, but for the $130 i paid for both units combined, it's less than half the cost of my R5, and come very close. This is my travel/on the go/workout DAP, since I don't like bringing my R5 outside for obvious reasons. For $130, it's pretty much on par and maybe a tad better than my Sony A45 and the Cowon J. It's as musical as the Sony, and warmer than the Cowon. It's tiny as heck, and will fit easily and snugly in my jacket or pants pockets. It's got MSEB, so i just set the parameters to what i have on my R5, and off i go. A7 sound amazing as expected on these. Gonna try them out with others in my collection. If you haven't already ordered this fantastic unit, i'd urge you too at $89.00.


----------



## tommykrebs

I'm so disappointed about the R3 because it cannot EQ flac files. The R6 on the other hand is awesome.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tommykrebs said:


> I'm so disappointed about the R3 because it cannot EQ flac files. The R6 on the other hand is awesome.



You can EQ FLAC on the R2, but if you have the R6...unless you're looking for a Transport DAP? The R2 is bassier and more consumer tuned than my R5, and doesn't have the resolution or depth of the R5, but that's kinda expected with something $200 less. Still a nice sounding tiny player for on the go.


----------



## sutosuto

sutosuto said:


> My order of A7 at AK store has passed 24 hours already and not message asking me to cancel the order (hopefully won't happen).
> I even messaged them if they are processing my my order and will ship it but no reply (yet)


Finally, I got the same message asking me to cancel.
I will not do it. Just leave it until 8 days so AE should refund my money automatically and consider AK store fail to ship.


----------



## sutosuto

Latest update:
I escalate my case to AE customer service. They assure me that AK store will ship the item. However, it is still a questionmark when they will ship my LZ A7


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://crinacle.com/2020/11/12/tin-hifi-p2-review-too-far/

RIP


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 13, 2020)

A Basshead story

As promised a tale of three bass monsters. So the story is..."*is *the *Open Heart Resin*" IEM a bass monster? It has the same shell as the Smabat Black Bat and the Black Bat claims to be a 'Basshead' set. Well the Answer is ...........the Open Heart Resin, looks nice, has a nice MMCX cable with brass fittings, it all looks the business, but *NO *it is *not* a basshead set. Ignore it. Nowhere near it. The '*Black Bat** ' **IS *a *basshead* graphene driver set. It really is a *Bassmonster.* Mostly it does not bleed into the midrange, but any hint of boom in the recording is amplified. Mostly you will hear no bleed. Treble is fine, even for most classical music and mids are definitely recessed but not overly so.
OK...I did notice my *Tiandirenhe TD O6 *has the same shell but QDC cable fitment. It has a Taiwan Biological driver and has a very good Copper 8 core cable. It is a *Basshead* set without any doubt, but maybe a hint less of a *Bass Monster*. Although one has a graphene driver and the other a bio driver it's not easy to differentiate. But credit to Smabat, for just under £40 they have created a monster, a *'Bassmonster'*. If you want a *basshead* IEM, then the *Tiandirenhe TD O6* with the Taiwan Biological driver is good, but if you want to roast your brains then it's the *Bassmonster,* *Smabat* *Black Bat. *All tested with their stock cables, single ended 3.5 mm, from a HiBy R5. All with Spiral Dot L tips. What's that ringing in my head?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 13, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So my Hiby R2 arrived early today. I'm currenty using it with the FD1 amp/dac, and they sound really really good. Not gonna go as far as say they match the Hiby R5, because even with the FD1, i think the R5 digs deeper with wider stage and detail retrieval, but for the $130 i paid for both units combined, it's less than half the cost of my R5, and come very close. This is my travel/on the go/workout DAP, since I don't like bringing my R5 outside for obvious reasons. For $130, it's pretty much on par and maybe a tad better than my Sony A45 and the Cowon J. It's as musical as the Sony, and warmer than the Cowon. It's tiny as heck, and will fit easily and snugly in my jacket or pants pockets. It's got MSEB, so i just set the parameters to what i have on my R5, and off i go. A7 sound amazing as expected on these. Gonna try them out with others in my collection. If you haven't already ordered this fantastic unit, i'd urge you too at $89.00.


I concur. The R2 & FD1 present very good value. I can't wait to test R5 Saber and New R6 too. Enjoy your new toys bro and most importantly, happy listening as always.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B08NDGYQ38

Strangely not on Linsoul´s website.


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B08NDGYQ38
> 
> Strangely not on Linsoul´s website.



What is the driver in this?


----------



## RikudouGoku

finalstan said:


> What is the driver in this?


No more info than what is on the picture. But I think BGGAR said it was a DD.


----------



## povidlo

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B08NDGYQ38
> 
> Strangely not on Linsoul´s website.


Will probably be up soon.
Amazon.com listing is new as of today:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08NDGYQ38/


----------



## unifutomaki

Managed to show immense restraint this 11.11. While I have an eye on the Shuoer Tape Pro and KBear Believe as my next "bigger ticket" IEM purchases, they will probably be 2021 acquisitions and I'll be watching user reviews intently.


----------



## BubisUK

unifutomaki said:


> Managed to show immense restraint this 11.11. While I have an eye on the Shuoer Tape Pro and KBear Believe as my next "bigger ticket" IEM purchases, they will probably be 2021 acquisitions and I'll be watching user reviews intently.


I resisted buying Tape Pro as well, will wait to see if there will be no QC issues as with the original one


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> https://crinacle.com/2020/11/12/tin-hifi-p2-review-too-far/
> 
> RIP



" ...some severe upper-treble issues and an MSRP closing in on $400 are the nails in the coffin for the P2... "

Pretty much. For 500 SGD I'd go with an IEM from an established brand with a real warranty, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Managed to show immense restraint this 11.11. While I have an eye on the Shuoer Tape Pro and KBear Believe as my next "bigger ticket" IEM purchases, they will probably be 2021 acquisitions and I'll be watching user reviews intently.


You survived 11/11, but what about black friday?


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> You survived 11/11, but what about black friday?



-uninstalls shopping apps from phone-


----------



## Dcell7

BubisUK said:


> I resisted buying Tape Pro as well, will wait to see if there will be no QC issues as with the original one


Same reasoning here and i got too much gear and too little time. I will wait for the next sales if there are no QC problems.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> Same reasoning here and i got too much gear and too little time. I will wait for the next sales if there are no QC problems.


Its only 2 weeks until black friday and by that time hopefully there will be more impressions on it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

This 11.11 was very mellow despite attractive coupons all around. I went for Smabat NCO+KBEar Rhyme cable for $53 and a bunch of tips for $7.

Excited by Tape Pro and Believe but will probably target them during the Spring sale in Feb or the Anniversary sale in March.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

11-11 officially most expensive made-up holiday ever. Ended up buying Hiby R5, 4x Tri Through cables, LZ A7, Kbear Lark, BLON BL-01, Tin T1 Plus, and rebuying the T2 Plus.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Tape Pro doesnt ship out until next week, so i doubt it will be available before Black Friday, unless it's locals? My CCA CST already shipped, so looking forward to hearing this cheapo woodie. I enjoy most of my CCA products, so hopefully this slots in the middle technicality wise?


----------



## TheVortex

dharmasteve said:


> A Basshead story
> 
> As promised a tale of three bass monsters. So the story is..."*is *the *Open Heart Resin*" IEM a bass monster? It has the same shell as the Smabat Black Bat and the Black Bat claims to be a 'Basshead' set. Well the Answer is ...........the Open Heart Resin, looks nice, has a nice MMCX cable with brass fittings, it all looks the business, but *NO *it is *not* a basshead set. Ignore it. Nowhere near it. The '*Black Bat** ' **IS *a *basshead* graphene driver set. It really is a *Bassmonster.* Mostly it does not bleed into the midrange, but any hint of boom in the recording is amplified. Mostly you will hear no bleed. Treble is fine, even for most classical music and mids are definitely recessed but not overly so.
> OK...I did notice my *Tiandirenhe TD O6 *has the same shell but QDC cable fitment. It has a Taiwan Biological driver and has a very good Copper 8 core cable. It is a *Basshead* set without any doubt, but maybe a hint less of a *Bass Monster*. Although one has a graphene driver and the other a bio driver it's not easy to differentiate. But credit to Smabat, for just under £40 they have created a monster, a *'Bassmonster'*. If you want a *basshead* IEM, then the *Tiandirenhe TD O6* with the Taiwan Biological driver is good, but if you want to roast your brains then it's the *Bassmonster,* *Smabat* *Black Bat. *All tested with their stock cables, single ended 3.5 mm, from a HiBy R5. All with Spiral Dot L tips. What's that ringing in my head?



I have ordered the OpenHeart IEM and what is your thoughts on that in particular?


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> A Basshead story
> 
> As promised a tale of three bass monsters. So the story is..."*is *the *Open Heart Resin*" IEM a bass monster? It has the same shell as the Smabat Black Bat and the Black Bat claims to be a 'Basshead' set. Well the Answer is ...........the Open Heart Resin, looks nice, has a nice MMCX cable with brass fittings, it all looks the business, but *NO *it is *not* a basshead set. Ignore it. Nowhere near it. The '*Black Bat** ' **IS *a *basshead* graphene driver set. It really is a *Bassmonster.* Mostly it does not bleed into the midrange, but any hint of boom in the recording is amplified. Mostly you will hear no bleed. Treble is fine, even for most classical music and mids are definitely recessed but not overly so.
> OK...I did notice my *Tiandirenhe TD O6 *has the same shell but QDC cable fitment. It has a Taiwan Biological driver and has a very good Copper 8 core cable. It is a *Basshead* set without any doubt, but maybe a hint less of a *Bass Monster*. Although one has a graphene driver and the other a bio driver it's not easy to differentiate. But credit to Smabat, for just under £40 they have created a monster, a *'Bassmonster'*. If you want a *basshead* IEM, then the *Tiandirenhe TD O6* with the Taiwan Biological driver is good, but if you want to roast your brains then it's the *Bassmonster,* *Smabat* *Black Bat. *All tested with their stock cables, single ended 3.5 mm, from a HiBy R5. All with Spiral Dot L tips. What's that ringing in my head?



Wow, thanks for sorting all this out!!


----------



## dharmasteve

TheVortex said:


> I have ordered the OpenHeart IEM and what is your thoughts on that in particular?


I haven't had a great deal of time with them, but it is clear the bass is not at the greatest level (it could be that mine is a bit AF). It's veers more towards a flatter sound rather than bassy. It has very good clarity, very mildly thin in the mids. Possible there is a very mild peak in the upper mids....maybe not, I haven't had time to concentrate on listening enough and need to burn them in more. They will need good tips though. I think for what it costs it's well made with a nice cable.....they look really nice to me. I paid about £23 for it and I have no complaints at the price and I quite like them. Have no expectations of a big bass and you may well like them.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> Wow, thanks for sorting all this out!!


@Slater 
I remember you had a Tiandirenhe IEM. Is it the one with the Bio-driver and have you listened to them much?


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> You survived 11/11, but what about black friday?


I’m hoping you’ll have your review of the Shuoer Tape Pro ready before


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> I’m hoping you’ll have your review of the Shuoer Tape Pro ready before


Better pray to linsoul then. Quite unlikely I have it before black Friday is over...


----------



## brsdrgn

sutosuto said:


> Latest update:
> I escalate my case to AE customer service. They assure me that AK store will ship the item. However, it is still a questionmark when they will ship my LZ A7


Well, I'm sorry to say that you shouldn't trust AE customer service much. I see other stores are doing exactly the same thing and people are getting no result. Today I contacted the agent fourth time and she was telling me they will take action when the malicious behaviour of the store proved even though I sent them the ss before. I sent again today and was being asked if I still want the product from this malicious store which made me feel like they want me to give up instead of taking my side. In the past I used to shop from AE a lot but their policy in such situation is keeping me away more and more.


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> A Basshead story
> 
> As promised a tale of three bass monsters. So the story is..."*is *the *Open Heart Resin*" IEM a bass monster? It has the same shell as the Smabat Black Bat and the Black Bat claims to be a 'Basshead' set. Well the Answer is ...........the Open Heart Resin, looks nice, has a nice MMCX cable with brass fittings, it all looks the business, but *NO *it is *not* a basshead set. Ignore it. Nowhere near it. The '*Black Bat** ' **IS *a *basshead* graphene driver set. It really is a *Bassmonster.* Mostly it does not bleed into the midrange, but any hint of boom in the recording is amplified. Mostly you will hear no bleed. Treble is fine, even for most classical music and mids are definitely recessed but not overly so.
> OK...I did notice my *Tiandirenhe TD O6 *has the same shell but QDC cable fitment. It has a Taiwan Biological driver and has a very good Copper 8 core cable. It is a *Basshead* set without any doubt, but maybe a hint less of a *Bass Monster*. Although one has a graphene driver and the other a bio driver it's not easy to differentiate. But credit to Smabat, for just under £40 they have created a monster, a *'Bassmonster'*. If you want a *basshead* IEM, then the *Tiandirenhe TD O6* with the Taiwan Biological driver is good, but if you want to roast your brains then it's the *Bassmonster,* *Smabat* *Black Bat. *All tested with their stock cables, single ended 3.5 mm, from a HiBy R5. All with Spiral Dot L tips. What's that ringing in my head?



Clarification please "ignore it" if you are looking for a basshead set, or "ignore it" completely.....it not worth getting, full stop!


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> Clarification please "ignore it" if you are looking for a basshead set, or "ignore it" completely.....it not worth getting, full stop!


Not ignore/reject it Chris..just ignore it as a basshead IEM. It's not that bad just not a great deal of bass. I only got it as it piqued my curiosity...someone thought it might be a Black Bat clone.


----------



## ChrisOc (Nov 13, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Not ignore/reject it Chris..just ignore it as a basshead IEM. It's not that bad just not a great deal of bass. I only got it as it piqued my curiosity...someone thought it might be a Black Bat clone.



Understood, I just saw your response to @TheVortex , so all clear, thanks.


----------



## bhima

unifutomaki said:


> Managed to show immense restraint this 11.11. While I have an eye on the Shuoer Tape Pro and KBear Believe as my next "bigger ticket" IEM purchases, they will probably be 2021 acquisitions and I'll be watching user reviews intently.



Good on you. I was also looking at those two plus the LZ A7. Will wait for others to review them. I'm pretty happy with what I've got, but you know... could always try something else, right?


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> Better pray to linsoul then. Quite unlikely I have it before black Friday is over...


I enjoy your reviews and your list! I wish you could review my Flares Pro2HD. I wonder were they stack up on that list. Basically no one seems to own these that actually frequent this forum haha!


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> I enjoy your reviews and your list! I wish you could review my Flares Pro2HD. I wonder were they stack up on that list. Basically no one seems to own these that actually frequent this forum haha!


That one does have a pretty unique look and also beryllium drivers but the price is a bit too much for me. Currently looking at the Sony XBA-N3 though, gotta love that sony house sound and those LCP drivers.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> That one does have a pretty unique look and also beryllium drivers but the price is a bit too much for me. Currently looking at the Sony XBA-N3 though, gotta love that sony house sound and those LCP drivers.



You don't happen to live in Northern California do you? If you did, I'd offer a starbucks meeting. I'd put on never used tips for you and you could just test em out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> You don't happen to live in Northern California do you? If you did, I'd offer a starbucks meeting. I'd put on never used tips for you and you could just test em out.


nope, Sweden it is for me.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> nope, Sweden it is for me.


Haha yeah, that's pretty far!


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> Haha yeah, that's pretty far!


You could say that.


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> I haven't had a great deal of time with them, but it is clear the bass is not at the greatest level (it could be that mine is a bit AF). It's veers more towards a flatter sound rather than bassy. It has very good clarity, very mildly thin in the mids. Possible there is a very mild peak in the upper mids....maybe not, I haven't had time to concentrate on listening enough and need to burn them in more. They will need good tips though. I think for what it costs it's well made with a nice cable.....they look really nice to me. I paid about £23 for it and I have no complaints at the price and I quite like them. Have no expectations of a big bass and you may well like them.


Just a couple more words on the Open Heart Resin IEMs. There is a very narrow bore blue stock tip that helps the mid bass a little but there is little sub bass. Open Heart do a few buds too...it looks as if they are a kind of copying the Smabat model of selling IEMs and Buds. Anyone listened to any of their buds?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 13, 2020)

Might not remember but a while back I ranked my JVC true wireless tips up there with some of the best. Since they were good they of course made a Spiral Dot version that will be sold. The Spiral Dot SF or EP-FX11(which is the model number you want to search with).








 Promises comfort and a clean sound. More balanced with a bit less seal.



Owning the "normal" version of these they are very comfortable but do seal pretty well. More balanced indeed sine, well, there is less tip to seal. They also shape to the ear better and even start to become a bit oval shape esp. the large size. Most likely the SF will behave the same way. They will be a welcome addition to our fit kits.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> You could say that.


Next year we can have a get your favorite gear and have a headfi meetup in Sweden.. however, coffee is on you  and beer on me (Lutefisk not allowed)


----------



## lgcubana

superuser1 said:


> Next year we can have a get your favorite gear and have a headfi meetup in Sweden.. however, coffee is on you  and beer on me (Lutefisk not allowed)


Don’t forget the  *Surströmming *


----------



## Ziggomatic

bhima said:


> I enjoy your reviews and your list! I wish you could review my Flares Pro2HD. I wonder were they stack up on that list. Basically no one seems to own these that actually frequent this forum haha!



I got those. They are indeed awesome. One of my all time favs.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> @Slater
> I remember you had a Tiandirenhe IEM. Is it the one with the Bio-driver and have you listened to them much?



Yes, it’s the one with the bio cellulose driver and tuning filters. Although the tuning filters are a gimmick IMO. The best filter by far is the totally open one (with only normal stainless mesh, which defeats the purpose of even having filters.

Interestingly, mine don’t have carbon faceplates either, but rather black faceplates. Very odd, because the photos of my version that others have posted all have a carbon faceplate. So other than the faceplates, I don’t know if anything else is different.

As far as head time, I haven’t listened to them much. I haven’t had time to listen to much of anything for t he last 2 months because I have been working a crazy work schedule. My schedule will go back to normal after thanksgiving, at which time I’ll have more time to sit down with newer audio gear


----------



## JEHL

Probably unrelated. But does anyone know if a planar magnetic earbud is possible, and if it is why I can't find it? Also EST earbud?


----------



## ChrisOc

JEHL said:


> Probably unrelated. But does anyone know if a planar magnetic earbud is possible, and if it is why I can't find it? Also EST earbud?



If you refer to TWS earbuds, I am not aware of any with planar magnetic drivers, but the closest to TWS is RHA CL2 with planar magnetic drivers with a neck band is the closest to a TWS, but very expensive at £799 - Selfridges in the UK.

Although, if a neckband is acceptable to you, then most wired planar sets, such as TRI I3, will do the same trick, you just need to get a neckband, probably for much less money.


----------



## Cheaplad

dabaiyan said:


> Saw this on Chinese social media, a new Unique Melody 3DD iem called 3DT, with really nice wood shells.
> Apparently it is not meant to compete with QDC 3D magic, because it only sells for about 2000 rmb, which is about 300 usd. Pretty intrigued at this price point.


It seems it is the only tread on HF that the UM 3DT is mentioned.  I bought the Hong Kong 🇭🇰 Special Edition.  They are having burning-in now.  Not a bassy-doom machine.  Aftermarket cable definitely makes it better.  And it is not easy to drive so that I need to switch to high gain using the 2.5mm on my Cowon Plenue 2 MK2.  Think the tube mode on my N3Pro drives it much better.  (And the Dignis case is so beautiful.)


----------



## dharmasteve

Is this the future....no headphones.....no IEM's.....just sound beaming.

*Futuristic audio technology will beam music directly to your head*

https://noveto.com/


----------



## JEHL

ChrisOc said:


> If you refer to TWS earbuds, I am not aware of any with planar magnetic drivers, but the closest to TWS is RHA CL2 with planar magnetic drivers with a neck band is the closest to a TWS, but very expensive at £799 - Selfridges in the UK.
> 
> Although, if a neckband is acceptable to you, then most wired planar sets, such as TRI I3, will do the same trick, you just need to get a neckband, probably for much less money.


It's not that kind of earbud. By earbud I mean one like https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/32809743166.html


----------



## nraymond

dharmasteve said:


> Is this the future....no headphones.....no IEM's.....just sound beaming.
> 
> *Futuristic audio technology will beam music directly to your head*
> 
> https://noveto.com/



Interesting. Will there be an aftermarket for colored mists for the ultrasonic beams to pass through? Silver mist for sharper highs, gold mist for a warmer, more analog sound?


----------



## ShakyJake

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've got some good deals close to that, but it's rare. it was more hyperbole for the fact the A6 is "on sale" for $200.00, even though it's old. Now $160, i'd jump on it, but regular price it's $220ish. Whooptedeedoo!


I was able to get the LZ A6 down to 165 with US tax of 8%, doing some nutty coupon-fu and waiting for a $12 discount code at the end of the sale.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 14, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Probably unrelated. But does anyone know if a planar magnetic earbud is possible, and if it is why I can't find it? Also EST earbud?



Small planar drivers are not much for bass amount so it will be in in-ears and headphones that can seal in the bass in the front. Planar and earbuds are not a good match so they aren't gonna do them. Maybe with a second dynamic or if they find a way to have it have enough bass preserved against loss from being open and external noise. Even many current buds won't have enough bass for me without warm power added cause they love to "audiophile" tune them and not for the real world as if you only live in an "A Quiet Place" world or libraries and they so often don't tune to be portable and what just enough bass they have becomes lacking aginst the sound of the real world. Planar would be tough to get a satisfying bass and tame brightness which would be greater in that form factor.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 14, 2020)

The R2 plays very very well with my Soundmagic E80's. I've had these for 5 years and they are built like a tank, and i've taken them everywhere. They've taken a backseat to many of my other earphones, and especially my single dynamics, but with the R2/FD1 combo, they really sound great listening to heavy metal, especially fast metal like death, black and progressive. I think they'll get some ear time today thanks to the R2/FD1 combination.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

dharmasteve said:


> Is this the future....no headphones.....no IEM's.....just sound beaming.
> 
> *Futuristic audio technology will beam music directly to your head*
> 
> https://noveto.com/


Wow...this is interesting


----------



## Owludio (Nov 14, 2020)

davidmolliere said:


> Funny you should mention it, it caught a friend's attention who asked me and now I am intrigued...
> I'd very much like to review this one... You have additional feedback since september? Aynone else pulled the trigger?


Sorry for late response. The short answer - don't. IMO, not worth it. This IEM does only what I wanted it to do - give me the sound that I can easily tolerate at any time, and even this it does barely since bass burn in progressed too far giving me too much rumble and too much treble. 
It has very good resolution, but when bass isn't getting in the way, so does Penon Volt that costs $80 less and does virtually everything better. 
For the times when BA treble bothers me, I have IMR Opus Mia that also costs less. 
Both have vastly superior tonal accuracy and imaging. 
Rose Miracle sounds great only with uncompressed sources. USB DAC + FLAC or Tidal masters. But with that so does imr-M9, Roland & even Noble M3. 
I will update my signature accordingly. 
My top 5 now:
Opus Mia King of bass Soundstage & tonal accuracy.
Penn Volt
Mofasest Trio
Rose Miracle for synthetic due to tonal inaccuracy.
Fearless Roland - tonal perfection that only needs 12K dip fixed with EQ. If only Roland had imaging and stage of Opus...
For people who like bass, Penon Volt is an outstanding value. When I can tolerate its bass, - is my TOTL.
When I can tolerate treble, - Mofasest Trio, that also has better tonal accuracy than Rose while having similarly bright presentation with heavy deep bass and recessed lower mids.

OK. Is anything good about Rose Miracle?
For me - yes. Best upper mids - lower treble range that is done by 2nd 7mm DD. I can tolerate it any time. I can have them in my ears the whole day without fatigue. Well vented. Not congesting, or creating vacuum. Small ergonomic resin universal shell has good fit.

Future ear-time looks bleak for Rose though.
I have incoming Mangrid Tea and Fearless Tequila but probably will receive IMR Semper first...


----------



## Mehran (Nov 14, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Sorry for late response. The short answer - don't. IMO, not worth it. This IEM does only what I wanted it to do - give me the sound that I can easily tolerate at any time, and even this it does barely since bass burn in progressed too far giving me too much rumble and too much treble.
> It has very good resolution, but when bass isn't getting in the way, so does Penon Volt that costs $80 less and does virtually everything better.
> For the times when BA treble bothers me, I have IMR Opus Mia that also costs less.
> Both have vastly superior tonal accuracy and imaging.
> ...


Can I ask what setup do you use with the Opus Mia and how is the bass compared to the Volt?
And what about soundstage between the two?
The only issues I have with Opus Mia is that it can sound fatiguing and the mids can sound  a bit lean on some tracks. Otherwise it's great.


----------



## Owludio

Mehran said:


> Can I ask what setup do you use with the Opus Mia and how is the bass compared to the Volt?
> And what about soundstage between the two?


On PC I use USB sound cards Xonar U7, Creative E5 & Creative HD series THX(at work, cannot tell model, the one with 130db signal/ noise).
On the go it's Fiio btr5 LDAC or USB, Ibasso dx160 balanced. Cozoy Link and Hiby R5 are too warm for these IEM but usable. 
IMR is famous for grand Soundstage and Opus Mia is their best yet(at least from those I've tried). Bass is stronger on Opus. I think it's more natural in the way it linearly extends down to subterranean bottom. It's a good berryliym DD.
Volt doesn't disappoint either. It's comparable. I'll get back to you on it tomorrow on both bass and stage.
 I'm not sure if my Volt fully burnt in. I use it mostly on the go due to superior isolation. At this point Volt is a bit too bassy for me. On Opus I use nozzle that lowers bass 2 levels down, otherwise it would blow Volt away, and Volt is pushing my tolerance already. 
Anyways will comment later and add Mo Trio to that comparison due to its unique bass that I also love.


----------



## Mehran

Owludio said:


> On PC I use USB sound cards Xonar U7, Creative E5 & Creative HD series THX(at work, cannot tell model, the one with 130db signal/ noise).
> On the go it's Fiio btr5 LDAC or USB, Ibasso dx160 balanced. Cozoy Link and Hiby R5 are too warm for these IEM but usable.
> IMR is famous for grand Soundstage and Opus Mia is their best yet(at least from those I've tried). Bass is stronger on Opus. I think it's more natural in the way it linearly extends down to subterranean bottom. It's a good berryliym DD.
> Volt doesn't disappoint either. It's comparable. I'll get back to you on it tomorrow on both bass and stage.
> ...


Sorry I wasn't clear , by setup I meant which nozzle and filter but thanks for sharing, lol, I have the OM and I use silver nozzle with the green filter. I  appreciate and look forward to your comparison and feedback, I am sure the bass on the Volt will tighten up, as it did with  my Clairvoyance with burn in.


----------



## Owludio

Mehran said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear , by setup I meant which nozzle and filter but thanks for sharing, lol, I have the OM and I use silver nozzle with the green filter. I  appreciate and look forward to your comparison and feedback, I am sure the bass on the Volt will tighten up, as it did with  my Clairvoyance with burn in.


Red nozzle is the one that lowers bass 2 levels(if i remember correctly) with blue filter(which is  geting too bright)  and stock balanced cable. Maybe I should post in IMR or Penon thread instead. 
Now I'm curious how stage compares to Clairvoyance. L3 has one of the widest in my collection. But I won't ask until reading Opus thread, where we should move this conversation anyway...


----------



## Mehran (Nov 14, 2020)

Owludio said:


> Red nozzle is the one that lowers bass 2 levels(if i remember correctly) with blue filter(which is  geting too bright)  and stock balanced cable. Maybe I should post in IMR or Penon thread instead.
> Now I'm curious how stage compares to Clairvoyance. L3 has one of the widest in my collection. But I won't ask until reading Opus thread, where we should move this conversation anyway...


I think the black ,blue, gold and grey nozzles have more bass quantity.
I take the OM over Clairvoyance any day . Better soundstage ,definitely wider and taller, better imaging and much better bass quality IMO. even with the silver nozzle they hit harder and are more addictive for me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2020)

The Moondrop SSP is identical to the Moondrop SSR from above 800 Hz. Below that, the FR deviate by 2-5 dB depending on measurement. This means a slightly boosted bass for the SSP, which is actually quite nice. But this does not quite cool off the spicy upper midrange, at least not at higher volumes.


----------



## IEMusic

Otto Motor said:


> The Moondrop SSP is identical to the Moondrop SSR from above 800 Hz. Below that, the FR deviate by 2-5 dB depending on measurement. This means a slightly boosted bass for the SSP, which is actually quite nice. But this does not quite cool off the spicy upper midrange, at least not at higher volumes.



That’s a shame.   I think the upper midrange boost is the man issue for a lot of people, regarding the SSR.   Simply boosting the bass a little is probably not what many were wanting for the SSP.  Of course, it still may be well liked by a bunch of people.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> The Moondrop SSP is identical to the Moondrop SSR from above 800 Hz. Below that, the FR deviate by 2-5 dB depending on measurement. This means a slightly boosted bass for the SSP, which is actually quite nice. But this does not quite cool off the spicy upper midrange, at least not at higher volumes.







IEMusic said:


> That’s a shame.   I think the upper midrange boost is the man issue for a lot of people, regarding the SSR.   Simply boosting the bass a little is probably not what many were wanting for the SSP.  Of course, it still may be well liked by a bunch of people.



The Fletcher Munson curve really affects the predecessor the SSR. If u play it at low volumes, it sounds great. But just boost the few dB and the 3 kHz area is too prominently emphasized for some, myself included.

We all have different hearing health and ear anatomy (which affects pinna gain perception), plus we use different tips/sources, even cables (for non skeptics), so in addition to the varying volume all users are using the SSR, that may explain the very polarizing reviews for the SSR. SSR had excellent technicalities at the sub $40 USD region for a single DD though, plus I thought timbre for acoustic instruments were quite well done, other than the overly thin note weight.

I was really hoping the SSP's boosted bass will at least counteract the 3 kHz area, or that the SSP would be tamed in that 3 kHz area, but will probably give the SSP a miss. Different strokes for different folks though, I'm sure there'll be audiophiles that like it and the SSR, especially low volume listeners.


----------



## zenki

@Cheaplad How's that 3DT?


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> The Fletcher Munson curve really affects the predecessor the SSR. If u play it at low volumes, it sounds great. But just boost the few dB and the 3 kHz area is too prominently emphasized for some, myself included.
> 
> We all have different hearing health and ear anatomy (which affects pinna gain perception), plus we use different tips/sources, even cables (for non skeptics), so in addition to the varying volume all users are using the SSR, that may explain the very polarizing reviews for the SSR. SSR had excellent technicalities at the sub $40 USD region for a single DD though, plus I thought timbre for acoustic instruments were quite well done, other than the overly thin note weight.
> 
> I was really hoping the SSP's boosted bass will at least counteract the 3 kHz area, or that the SSP would be tamed in that 3 kHz area, but will probably give the SSP a miss. Different strokes for different folks though, I'm sure there'll be audiophiles that like it and the SSR, especially low volume listeners.


Exactly.  By no means am I saying it’s a bad IEM, as the SSR is an excellent IEM for many people, but it seems like the SSP will continue to be a bit polarizing, with many being unable to tolerate it well.  I would like to try it though, since surprisingly, I can easily tolerate the NM2+, which also has an upper midrange mountain.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 15, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Exactly.  By no means am I saying it’s a bad IEM, as the SSR is an excellent IEM for many people, but it seems like the SSP will continue to be a bit polarizing, with many being unable to tolerate it well.  I would like to try it though, since surprisingly, I can easily tolerate the NM2+, which also has an upper midrange mountain.







100% agreed.

As you say, the NM2+ and SSP do look similar on graphs, but as usual, graphs don't tell the full story. And I suppose maybe driver type has a part to play too, of the beryllium sets (eg SSR) I've tried, a few seem to have faster transients and sound more "brittle", perhaps they will show more "peaks" than conventional drivers for a similar FR.


----------



## audio123

Shanling AE3 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## unifutomaki

*Sony H.ear On 2 [MDR-H600a] Impressions*

In these mask-wearing times, it can sometimes feel a little tiresome and sore to have your eyeglasses, mask and IEMs all tugging on your outer ear the entire day. Since none of the IEMs in my collection have proven particularly great for commuting, I decided to look at what the portable headphone segment has to offer. Spotting a good deal on the pre-owned market for a pair of Sony MDR-H600a cans in grey (RRP: SGD 249, purchased for SGD 110), I jumped in blind. This is what transpired.



Spoiler: Read more...



The MDR-H600a hails from Sony's "H.ear" consumer lineup and is intended to be driven by smartphones and entry-level DAPs like my NW-A55 (the matching colour schemes illustrate this point quite well). It is a closed back, over-ear portable headphone with pleather earpads and a flat, linguine style detachable cable. The earcups are anodised aluminium, but the padded headband is metal-reinforced plastic. Nonetheless, creaking is kept to a minimum and the entire package feels relatively well built. The earpads are not particularly breathable but are soft enough to accommodate eyeglass stems. Clamping force is sufficient to keep them in place on my head and keep out most ambient noise without causing pain over extended listening periods. 

Of primary interest, of course, is how they sound, and whether consumer Sony gear has anything going for it. The MDR-H600a sits above the general-store offerings and most of the Extra Bass and Bluetooth tat, but below the MDR-1AM2. It was evident from first listen that these have been set up for bus and subway commuting, combining good isolation with a pleasing and inoffensive but slightly bass-boosted sound signature. Most of the bass comes from the mid-bass section, for sub-bass rumble is fairly restrained and exists mainly to add some note weight at the low end. The opening bassline in Depeche Mode's Strangelove, for instance, is more heard than felt. Of course, the upshot is that the lower frequencies are fast and tight with no boominess or mud whatsoever.

Unlike a lot of Chi-Fi, the MDR-H600a presents its mids and upper-mids in a fairly linear and unaccented manner. Clarity and detail retrieval in this section is pretty good, and both male and female vocals are smooth and natural. The dry and gravelly nature of Knopfler's vocals in "One Song At A Time" is readily apparent, as is the fury and anger in Hayley Williams's "Simmer". As would be expected with this tuning, shoutiness and sibilance are absent with the MDR-H600a; Evanescence's Bring Me To Life is actually listenable with these cans. Treble, however, is a bit of a let down. While the treble roll-off is nowhere near as pronounced as on the Koss Porta Pros, there's no escaping the fact that cymbals sound somewhat faraway and lacking in bite and impact. Consequently, high frequencies are vague and laid-back especially in relation to the rest of the frequency range, which once again demonstrates the meaninglessness of that golden Hi-Res badge. 

Treble misgivings aside, the MDR-H600a does claw back some points in imaging and soundstage. Despite the closed-back design of these cans, it is apparent even without closing one's eyes that the music is occurring around the listener in a broad and deep 270-degree arc, instead of being stuck inside their head or next to their ears. While things can get a tad congested on busier tracks, lead vocals and backing vocals are clearly separable and do not blend together into an amorphous whole, and instruments can be readily distinguished from one another. 

Are these a keeper? For the price I paid for them, sure. I probably wouldn't get these at their RRP however. The MDR-H600a is a smooth, musical pair of headphones that is sturdy enough for portable use, is compatible with my sources and performs well for everyday, non-analytical listening. They have a place in my collection for this purpose.


----------



## logiatype

unifutomaki said:


> *Sony H.ear On 2 [MDR-H600a] Impressions*
> 
> In these mask-wearing times, it can sometimes feel a little tiresome and sore to have your eyeglasses, mask and IEMs all tugging on your outer ear the entire day. Since none of the IEMs in my collection have proven particularly great for commuting, I decided to look at what the portable headphone segment has to offer. Spotting a good deal on the pre-owned market for a pair of Sony MDR-H600a cans in grey (RRP: SGD 249, purchased for SGD 110), I jumped in blind. This is what transpired.
> 
> ...


Aren't these different from the WH-H900N or just name different in the western market?


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 15, 2020)

logiatype said:


> Aren't these different from the WH-H900N or just name different in the western market?



These are the wired-only variant. The H900N has Bluetooth and ANC, both of which jack up the price considerably without any improvement on the sound front (both have the same 40mm titanium drivers and speaker cone materials)


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Exactly.  By no means am I saying it’s a bad IEM, as the SSR is an excellent IEM for many people, but it seems like the SSP will continue to be a bit polarizing, with many being unable to tolerate it well.  I would like to try it though, since surprisingly, I can easily tolerate the NM2+, which also has an upper midrange mountain.


You probably see the situation realistically. The SSP is still bright, the low-end difference is really just a nuance. What makes it interesting is its difference to the usual $40 Chi-Fi fare: different cable, different/small shells, excellent metal build, great fit....

Don't beat me, but I really like the original Starship...


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 15, 2020)

Looking forwards to my Moondrop SSP coming in the next week or so. I have to say graphs measure 'quantities'. They don't measure 'qualties'. Even two similar graphs will be qualitively very different, so I am expecting many different responses from those who are getting this SSP IEM. The difference in responses to the SSR was astonishing and it will be interesting to see what the concensus is of the SSP.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Looking forwards to my Moondrop SSP coming in the next week or so. I have to say graphs measure 'quantities'. They don't measure 'qualties'. Even two similar graphs will be qualitively very different, so I am expecting many different responses from those who are getting this SSP IEM. The difference in responses to the SSR was astonishing and it will be interesting to see what the concensus is of the SSP.


The basic qualities of the SSR and SSP are the same...looks like the same driver just tuned marginally differently or having different filters on the nozzle.

I wrote my video up in words...actually it was the other way round.

https://www.audioreviews.org/moondrop-ssp-review-jk/


----------



## dharmasteve

Otto Motor said:


> The qualities of the SSR and SSP are the same...
> 
> I wrote my video up in words...actually it was the other way round.
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/moondrop-ssp-review-jk/


We have to personally experience qualties. Yes the graph is representative and means something, but you can't listen to a graph. The qualities, very many people will comment on, and they are based on the experiential. I thank you for the review, but I need to get my personal qualitative impressions and then 'listen', to the consensus.....but thank you for being a first user and reporting your views.


----------



## lgcubana

Otto Motor said:


> You probably see the situation realistically. The SSP is still bright, the low-end difference is really just a nuance. What makes it interesting is its difference to the usual $40 Chi-Fi fare: different cable, different/small shells, excellent metal build, great fit....
> 
> Don't beat me, but I really like the original Starship...


All of this Moondrop talk made me reminiscent of the Crescent; I threw them in the drawer of regret, after only a couple of days.  I didn’t find the playback to be good enough, to overcome the annoying, cable harmonics.

At the time, I was new to IEMs and was only connecting directly to my Note 4.  In your review (of the Crescents) I noted, “hard to drive”;  I’ll have to give them another shot, on my Qudelix-5k.


----------



## Otto Motor

lgcubana said:


> All of this Moondrop talk made me reminiscent of the Crescent; I threw them in the drawer of regret, after only a couple of days.  I didn’t find the playback to be good enough, to overcome the annoying, cable harmonics.
> 
> At the time, I was new to IEMs and was only connecting directly to my Note 4.  In your review (of the Crescents) I noted, “hard to drive”;  I’ll have to give them another shot, on my Qudelix-5k.


The Crescent are excellent. At the time, I found them sonically more appealing than the KPE. And when it came to the choice which of the two to pass on to the next reviewer, I opted for the KPE...good decision as the newer Starfield are the KPE with a dialled-now low end.

The Crescent may not hold up quite to today's standards by their relatively slower driver, but they have a great timbre and a tall soundstage...rare in budget models at the time...2 years ago...

But what makes the Crescent truly excellent is their timbre and their haptic...great metal shells.

To me, the Crescent have always been a premium model with a sloppy resolution.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Otto Motor said:


> The Crescent are excellent. At the time, I found them sonically more appealing than the KPE. And when it came to the choice which of the two to pass on to the next reviewer, I opted for the KPE...good decision as the newer Starfield are the KPE with a dialled-now low end.
> 
> The Crescent may not hold up quite to today's standards by their relatively slower driver, but they have a great timbre and a tall soundstage...rare in budget models at the time...2 years ago...
> 
> ...


The Crescent sounds similar to the Blon Bl-03 with that description.


----------



## kmmbd (Nov 17, 2020)

*DAP Roundup*
Since it's weekend and I had some time to compare all the DAPs in my collection, decided to give a brief overview of them all. Do note that I don't care about BT/WiFi and not having Android is a big plus in my book (I need battery life more than Tidal streaming of albums I already got 24-bit FLACs of).

*Sony NW-A55 ($200)*
It's a Sony. So they won't have the highest output power, nor will they measure that well. Despite all that - they will sound awesome, and the A55 is no exception. There's a caveat: you need to install a custom firmware (easily reversible) courtesy of MrWalkman but then you're all set. Best handling and UI among the lot, also has great battery life.




*Questyle QP1R ($800)*
The best sounding DAP in my collection and the gap between this and the runner-up is rather substantial. Questyle hit the nail on the head with the QP1R, and then shot it in the foot with that atrocious UI and navigation system picked straight from the start of the century. Battery life is poor as well and there's no balanced out.
Then again, it doesn't need balanced out as the single-ended out wipes the floor with A&K SP1000M/AK380 and a certain Fiio M15 (one of the most overhyped DAPs on the face of the earth, but I digress). It does all that at around half the retail of those. Output can be a bit noisy with very sensitive IEMs but even then once the music starts playing you forget about those minute details.



*Cowon Plenue R2 ($600)*
The most versatile DAP in my collection. Got a true balanced out that provides stellar separation on certain IEMs and practically convinced me to get a pair of balanced cables. The display is gorgeous, it's not as bulky as the QP1R and got very good battery life for a device of such class.
Then comes the negatives: a laughable BT 3.0 support (A2DP yay!) and a watered down single-ended output. Also, the output power isn't that ground-breaking and can't drive high impedance cans like HD650 to satisfying levels. Things get loud, but I lose the dynamics, so it's not really properly driven.



*Cowon Plenue V ($140)*
It's a cute little DAP that has phenomenal battery life. In fact, it's got perhaps the best battery life in its price-class now. Output is warm-ish which is a welcome departure to the rest of the budget option with ES9218P chipset (most of them are too clinical/sterile in tone). The UI though runs at like 20fps and the display is pretty poor. I find myself picking up the Sony more often than these lately. These also have a memory limit of 200GB so if you have a large collection - perhaps not the most suitable option (not an issue for me).



*LG G7 ($250)*
This is a phone, but it's also a very capable DAP. The signature is a bit too sterile for my tastes but it does pair well with warm IEMs. Good output power for the most part, immensely more usable than any DAP on the face of the planet and you can also make proper phone calls! It's very good even as a phone btw, so it might even convince you not to buy a DAP.





*Fiio M6 ($140)*
Nothing but a dumpster fire. One of the worst DAPs I've ever used. Buggy UI, unusable music player app, poor battery life, slow operation, middling sound quality... a complete mess.
I hate myself for buying this. Will probably sell it down the road once I'm done with the review.


----------



## Otto Motor

dharmasteve said:


> We have to personally experience qualties. Yes the graph is representative and means something, but you can't listen to a graph. The qualities, very many people will comment on, and they are based on the experiential. I thank you for the review, but I need to get my personal qualitative impressions and then 'listen', to the consensus.....but thank you for being a first user and reporting your views.


Sure, but looking at _MANY _informed opinions is cheaper than forking out $40 ...and this over and over again. I was lucky enough to get my units from Moondrop free of charge...in exchange of many hours of video production and review writing...and _LISTENING_. Interested to see whether you will find out the same. 

Now on to the KBEAR Believe, a $159 single DD with a pure beryllium diaphragm....imported form Japan...and expensive...and difficult to implement. Very stiff material, the beta sounded like a lawnmower...driver speed way to fast.  Anxious to try it out. 

Only the Dunu Luna and the Final Audio A8000 sport pure beryllium divers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but looking at _MANY _informed opinions is cheaper than forking out $40 ...and this over and over again. I was lucky enough to get my units from Moondrop free of charge...in exchange of many hours of video production and review writing...and _LISTENING_. Interested to see whether you will find out the same.
> 
> Now on to the KBEAR Believe, a $159 single DD with a pure beryllium diaphragm....imported form Japan...and expensive...and difficult to implement. Very stiff material, the beta sounded like a lawnmower...driver speed way to fast.  Anxious to try it out.
> 
> Only the Dunu Luna and the Final Audio A8000 sport pure beryllium divers.


Dont forget about the Periodic Audio BE! 
It sounds.....like crap...yeah forget about it lol.


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 15, 2020)

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but looking at _MANY _informed opinions is cheaper than forking out $40 ...and this over and over again. I was lucky enough to get my units from Moondrop free of charge...in exchange of many hours of video production and review writing...and _LISTENING_. Interested to see whether you will find out the same.
> 
> Now on to the KBEAR Believe, a $159 single DD with a pure beryllium diaphragm....imported form Japan...and expensive...and difficult to implement. Very stiff material, the beta sounded like a lawnmower...driver speed way to fast.  Anxious to try it out.
> 
> Only the Dunu Luna and the Final Audio A8000 sport pure beryllium divers.


I agree Otto... many viewpoints. On the Moondrop thread many did not notice the peak on the SSR. Some thought it was a really really good IEM some did not like the peaks. Those that hear the peaks are telling the truth, those that don't hear the peaks are telling the truth.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> All of this Moondrop talk made me reminiscent of the Crescent; I threw them in the drawer of regret, after only a couple of days.  I didn’t find the playback to be good enough, to overcome the annoying, cable harmonics.
> 
> At the time, I was new to IEMs and was only connecting directly to my Note 4.  In your review (of the Crescents) I noted, “hard to drive”;  I’ll have to give them another shot, on my Qudelix-5k.



The Crescents are indeed hard to drive, but on a good quality DAP/AMP, they deliver some really quality sound with excellent soundstage.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Hiby R2 and LZ A7 are not friends.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I agree Otto... many viewpoints. On the Moondrop thread many did not notice the peak on the SSR. Some thought it was a really really good IEM some did not like the peaks. Those that hear the peaks are telling the truth, those that don't hear the peaks are telling the truth.


That's interesting...in my SSR review I cited all the "hot shots" in this respect...





And while I fully agree that a graph has limited to no value of actual sound quality (timbre, dynamics, soundstage, driver speed..., but on quantity only), certain peaks can be a warning sign: too much is too much. For example, I would be inclined to give the earphone in the below graph a pass without lining up too long for a listening experience.  And surely, different strokes for different folks, that's why a reviewer should write for all preferences and not just for their own.

And there is also that aforemented Fletcher Munson curve that creates different perceptions at different volumes.

Last but not least, sound perception relies a lot on mood, too, imo.

P.S. Typo in the red section has been corrected in the meantime.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've gone back to my Hiby R5. The Hiby R2 was purchased for outdoor use and working out anyways, so it's loaded with music and ready for that type of use, but the R5 is so superior soundwise and plays so much nicer with the LZ A7, it was nice coming back to it. My ears are very happy.


----------



## Turbulance

I have just received my new Smabat Black Bat IEMs.

I thought I would share my unboxing with the group.

The IEMs are extremely comfortable and fit firmly in my ears. I doubt they would fall out. They have a single dynamic driver but with some form of graphene coating. The IEMs also have an acoustic tunnel. I gather this is similar to the ST-10 earbuds.





Whatever Smabat is doing here I can say they done an excellent job because I was instantly impressed with the sound. I’ll wait for others to review these IEMs but I think Smabat have a winner with these Black Bats. I’ll just add that they have far exceeded my expectations, especially considering their price.









Other than the IEMs the only other accessories supplied are a set tips (small and large, the medium tips are factory fitted on the IEMs) and a very nice cable. There isn’t anything else in the box, not even a QC certificate.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So are the Black Bat's the new budget basshead kings? from the reviews and comments, it sure sounds like it is.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 16, 2020)

Going to wrap up the full review of NF NM2+ soon. Love its vivid sound. One of my top IEM recommendations in 2020.


----------



## Cheaplad (Nov 16, 2020)

zenki said:


> @Cheaplad How's that 3DT?


I would rather give it more time to burn-in.  But allow me talk about some initial thoughts:

- The transparency is very good;
- It is with a rather balanced tuning with a slight emphasis on the high. I like how it handles female vocals and as well as cymbal sounds;
- On the other hand (end), it is not bassy at all.  The bass is detailed but the extension of sub-bass is just wanting.  I hope the burn-in would make it better later on;
- The fit is to me perfect.  I actually couldn’t  hear much from the outside world when I rode the tube;
- It is not easy to drive.  Using high gain on my Cayin N3Pro tube UL mode is a good choice;
- It is cable-dependent, or, in other words, the cable choice would change the sound in a more discernible way;
- The stock cable is called “just forget about it” - the soundstage is rather narrow with the stock cable;
- Using my ALO SXC-8 cable, the soundstage has widen quite a bit;
- The metal nozzles are too short which could not hold the Final Type-E tips;
- the look is unbelievably gorgeous!

Suitable for violin / female vocals / drum and bass music.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Got my Koss KSC75, awesome sound and they are very comfortable (barely feel them). I am just 16 years too late in discovering them lol. 


Also went and ordered my last purchase of 2020 (hopefully....):

Sony XBA-N3
Sony MDR-1AM2



So I got these coming:

Yincrow RW-9
Blon Bl-01
Tri Through (6x)
Toneking Dendroaspis Viridis 
Shuoer Tape Pro
Sony XBA-N3
Sony MDR-1AM2


----------



## povidlo

RikudouGoku said:


> Got my Koss KSC75, awesome sound and they are very comfortable (barely feel them). I am just 16 years too late in discovering them lol.
> 
> 
> Also went and ordered my last purchase of 2020 (hopefully....):
> ...



Improve your KSC75 with plushy Yaxi pads (PortaPro version). Makes them even comfier, plus beefs up the low end a little too!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073GD4J8T/


----------



## RikudouGoku

povidlo said:


> Improve your KSC75 with plushy Yaxi pads (PortaPro version). Makes them even comfier, plus beefs up the low end a little too!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073GD4J8T/


Yeah I heard about those pads, I might order them next time I get something from amazon because shipping is quite expensive for them.
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yaxi-Earpads-Koss-Porta-Orange/dp/B073GD4J8T


----------



## unifutomaki

I might have just ordered a pair of Sony MDR-EX300APs off the local informal marketplace, and am now looking at scoring a new old stock SBH-24 Bluetooth receiver for the sole purpose of grabbing the included MH755s off of it. All for the sake of comparison with the CCA woodies once they show up, or at least that's the story I'm going with


----------



## bhima

Ziggomatic said:


> I got those. They are indeed awesome. One of my all time favs.



How do they stack up with some of the others in the field? Did you also get into the LZ A7 craze yet? Or the DUNU hybrids (like DK-2001, etc.)?

I don't have much to stack them against except my AKG K7XX. I did get to test them compared to the Final E5000. The Flares are better in most aspects to the Final's except soundstage size.


----------



## sebek

RikudouGoku said:


> Got my Koss KSC75, awesome sound




What would you compare them to?

Could they be worth a chi-fi iem of what range? 50 € or even more?


----------



## bhima

Otto Motor said:


> Only the Dunu Luna and the Final Audio A8000 sport pure beryllium divers.



Ahem!

https://www.flareaudio.com/products/flare-pro-2hd


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 16, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I might have just ordered a pair of Sony MDR-EX300APs off the local informal marketplace, and am now looking at scoring a new old stock SBH-24 Bluetooth receiver for the sole purpose of grabbing the included MH755s off of it. All for the sake of comparison with the CCA woodies once they show up, or at least that's the story I'm going with



The EX300 are average at best. The best thing about them is the punchy bass. Very punchy and dynamic. Otherwise, average stage, can be sibilant up top, and average detail retrieval. i pull them out and use them maybe once a month with my Sony for a few hours, then back they go when they bore me. I sure hope the CCA woodie is better than these. Now the MH755's with my upgrade extension are far better. They are just missing some energy up top to being budget champs. The highs are a tad bit polite, but otherwise a really good listen.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I heard about those pads, I might order them next time I get something from amazon because shipping is quite expensive for them.
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Yaxi-Earpads-Koss-Porta-Orange/dp/B073GD4J8T



Yaxi's didn't do much for my K's, but they absolutely changed my porta pros for the better. Removed some bloat and a bit of the veil in the porta pros. Bass is more controlled. I pretty much only listen to the Flares and the Porta Pros at this point as they are both amazing at what they do best.


----------



## RikudouGoku

sebek said:


> What would you compare them to?
> 
> Could they be worth a chi-fi iem of what range? 50 € or even more?


The KSC75 is more like buds rather than iems. So if I review them (very likely), it will be with comparisons to other buds.
I paid 30 usd for them and am satisfied despite it lacking a lot of bass quantity that I usually love to have. 

These are for acoustic/vocal music listeners, excellent timbre and overall tonality is very natural.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> The KSC75 is more like buds rather than iems. So if I review them (very likely), it will be with comparisons to other buds.
> I paid 30 usd for them and am satisfied despite it lacking a lot of bass quantity that I usually love to have.
> 
> These are for acoustic/vocal music listeners, excellent timbre and overall tonality is very natural.



You should have gotten KSC35 if you want bass quantity and 75 if you want the more balanced one. Everybody knows that!  
Or at least put them on the headband as they are still the same driver and only lack bass due to the clips making the fit too loose.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> You should have gotten KSC35 if you want bass quantity and 75 if you want the more balanced one. Everybody knows that!
> Or at least put them on the headband as they are still the same driver and only lack bass due to the clips making the fit too loose.


I actually think comfort is better with those ehm hooks (?) than with a headband like the porta pro. I have tried to use my hands to push them more onto my ears to make it seal better, bass quantity does improve but not enough to make me want to sacrifice comfort for it. 

I got recommended the KSC75 over the KSC35 though.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 16, 2020)

Actually having had them all over the years I don't like the 75 quite as much. They loss something trying to be a little more balanced. Porta-Pro, Sporta-Pro, KSC35 have a little something more engaging and fun that synergizes a little better. Those with a bit of EQ for the treble energy boost. That would be my recommendation to most people. Something with that difference in the back plate they just lose something in the sound. Something small but yet makes all the difference in my choice.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Actually having had them all over the years I don't like the 75. They loss something trying to be a little more balanced. Porta-Pro, Sporta-Pro, KSC35 have a little something more engaging and fun that synergizes a little better. Those with a bit of EQ for the treble energy boost. That would be my recommendation to most people. Something with that difference in the back plate they just lose something in the sound. Something small but yet makes all the difference in my choice.


The porta pro sounds dark and muddy in comparison the the KSC75 to me though.


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> I actually think comfort is better with those ehm hooks (?) than with a headband like the porta pro. I have tried to use my hands to push them more onto my ears to make it seal better, bass quantity does improve but not enough to make me want to sacrifice comfort for it.
> 
> I got recommended the KSC75 over the KSC35 though.



I use the headband from these headphones with my KSC75:

https://www.parts-express.com/parts...ightweight-headphones-with-4-ft-cord--240-015

A simple but effective headband. If you have a big order (>$99) you can get free shipping, but otherwise shipping will be more than the $2 cost of those headphones.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> The porta pro sounds dark and muddy in comparison the the KSC75 to me though.



Even put on the 75 clips?? Been along time since I had the Portapros but the Sporta pro had the muddiness due to the stock headphone band. Have to get them off those stock headbands and on to the lighter one and bend it right. Should not be that much difference but if there are some reflections from that back cap of that headband. Ideally you want as little as possible, just a little bit more than the ball joint snapped in really...



Free back of the driver, same pressure, they should not be that far apart where one is not likable/usable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Even put on the 75 clips?? Been along time since I had the Portapros but the Sporta pro had the muddiness due to the stock headphone band. Have to get them off those stock headbands and on to the lighter one and bend it right. Should not be that much difference but if there are some reflections from that back cap of that headband. Ideally you want as little as possible, just a little bit more than the ball joint snapped in really...
> 
> Free back of the driver, same pressure, they should not be that far apart where one is not likable/usable.


Havent tried that.

I love that I can just use the 75 without any changes at all, straight out works OOTB.


----------



## Ziggomatic

bhima said:


> How do they stack up with some of the others in the field? Did you also get into the LZ A7 craze yet? Or the DUNU hybrids (like DK-2001, etc.)?
> 
> I don't have much to stack them against except my AKG K7XX. I did get to test them compared to the Final E5000. The Flares are better in most aspects to the Final's except soundstage size.



I run mine balanced out of the Hiby R6 Pro. I think they stack up really well against the other stuff I have that had similar MSRPs, such as the iBasso IT04, Inear SD-2 & the DUNU DK-3001 (non-pro version). I have the E5000, too, plus the ISN H40, Penon ORB, LZ A6 (I'm waiting for a used A7) - it's a tier above those in my opinion.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Havent tried that.
> 
> I love that I can just use the 75 without any changes at all, straight out works OOTB.



Except for the "lacking a lot of bass quantity" thing.  On ears can work with the outer ear so can do a little more than in-ears can in the budget range but most times need some work to dial them in.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Except for the "lacking a lot of bass quantity" thing.  On ears can work with the outer ear so can do a little more than in-ears can in the budget range but most times need some work to dial them in.


EQ can actually help with the bass quantity a lot and without losing much quality. 
But I do like it for what it is, a very natural bright-neutral earclip that suits acoustic music. So the bass quantity isnt exactly a problem for that kind of music.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 16, 2020)

Okay, so I have the M and ML Spiral dot SF coming and a little something to put them on. What they were created for I think, if I read right. My first Victor model in a long time only having JVC branded stuff and not any top line Victor branded models. The FX100T...




Never did try the Spiral dots in ML but these do come with a full set. Good as I no longer have SD to compare with the SF so I can compare fresh sets of each.


----------



## JEHL

So... Do i wanna headband my KSC75?


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> So... Do i wanna headband my KSC75?



If you want a bit more bass, the ability to hang on the neck, and quicker on/off then probably yes.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Is JVC and Victor the same company? I'd hope they are as independent as say KZ and CCA?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 16, 2020)

JVC is consumer. Victor is the higher end label. The FD01 while good is a JVC



Where the FW10000 is a Victor...




So, a Victor branded and Victor studio tuned true wireless is an interesting curiosity even though it is the entry level model.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> The porta pro sounds dark and muddy in comparison the the KSC75 to me though.


Not with the Yaxi's they don't 

Technically, the sound out of the KSC75 is a bit more balanced, but the porta pro's are more engaging and have a bigger soundstage with the Yaxis on.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'd love to own the FW10,000. It's the form factor i was looking for with the next generation woodies, but alas they took it into the $$$ stratosphere.


----------



## chinmie

rather than going for the KSC75, I'd rather buy an Edifier H185: similar and more stable sound, much cheaper, smaller footprint, less finicky to fit (the KSC75, as comfortable and easy as it is to wear, would be finicky for some to get a good bass response with). 

i use a modded mmcx one with a BT20S Pro and never look back at another KSC75, or other earclips for that matter


----------



## dissociativity

was it here people wanted an openheart OH2000 review (aka openheart grado clones)
I'm no massive audio expert but:

build: 10/10, all metal, adjustment mechanism is hard to adjust but stays very firmly unlike grados sliding all over the place

accessories: incredible 10/10 thicc braided cable with metal chin adjustment, metal splitter, metal 3.5mm
very high quality pleather/leather bag, makes the m40x's stock bag feel like crap in comparison, smaller accessory pouch seems? to be real leather maybe, also very nice
grado pads are decent quality, about average, misodiko I think was the store with the nicest, softest foams I've worn, I'm not even sure if yaxi pads could be softer and nicer.

sound: it's basically a cheap sr60e from what any opinions on the SR60e seem to suggest, it's bright (possibly not as much as an sr60e), it's got somewhat forward mids (maybe not as agressive as grados), nothing below 50hz at all I think from my dodgy phone mic measuremeants, so you don't get much bass at all, but the midbass is alright.
I however don't have an sr60e.

So comparisons:
better sounding than ksc75 in every way by a bit, bass perhaps doesn't go as low as a porta pro, ksc75 lovers will enjoy this one's sound

not as good in any way as grado allesandro ms1, which manage more bass and subbass quantity, a tad less brightness and amazing lucious forward mids, and substantially more detail.

SHP9500 are probably still better sounding overall, but this is the headphone for modders, I believe it houses 40mm drivers, and it's very easy to take apart, put a higher end driver in, the build quality is incredible, all metal and it would be far more sturdy than any unmodded grado, heavier than my ms1s though, but still fairly light, the headband is also padded.

Fidelio x1s make these sound like a joke, but they're currently for $150 on aliexpress, so a bit over double the price of these, a steal honestly.

Said shell usually costs ~$100, without cable, without driver, probably without any jacks too, and pads, and pouches.
so openheart is doing us all a huge favour if you want to do some very easy soldering and find a good driver.


----------



## nraymond

dissociativity said:


> so openheart is doing us all a huge favour if you want to do some very easy soldering and find a good driver.



Thanks for the impressions. Can you tell if the drivers are glued into place, and how hard it would be to remove them?


----------



## zenki

@jant71 Where you got those spiral dot SF from?


----------



## jant71

zenki said:


> @jant71 Where you got those spiral dot SF from?



I ordered from Amazon Japan. They are pricey but at least they ship with the earphones so I don't pay for the shipping on them. Just $13 for Global Priority which was the same for just the earphones. Geez the tip prices  $25 for those ADV. $22 for the SF.


----------



## dissociativity

nraymond said:


> Thanks for the impressions. Can you tell if the drivers are glued into place, and how hard it would be to remove them?


a hairdryer removes most glue, I think everyone with bad glue experiences just hasn't tried wearing gloves and using a hairdryer and pulling stuff gently off lol


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Is JVC and Victor the same company? I'd hope they are as independent as say KZ and CCA?



JVC is just the Victor Company of Japan. So they are pretty much the same.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 16, 2020)

dissociativity said:


> people wanted an openheart OH2000 review (aka openheart grado clones)



Interesting, thanks for the impressions. I'm looking forward to receiving mine, although it doesn't exactly bode confidence that they only acknowledged shipment of my order a few hours before AE's deadline and there has not been any tracking information beyond "Shipment is ready for dispatch" since, which makes me think they haven't actually shipped it 🤔

Edit: looks like they've stopped accepting new orders too, which is just as well I guess


----------



## Slater (Nov 17, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> JVC is just the Victor Company of Japan. So they are pretty much the same.



Exactly. JVC IS Victor.

JVC’s initials stand for

Japan
Victor
Company

It would be like asking if GMC is related to General Motors. GMC IS General Motors.


----------



## SleeStack1

unifutomaki said:


> Interesting, thanks for the impressions. I'm looking forward to receiving mine, although it doesn't exactly bode confidence that they only acknowledged shipment of my order a few hours before AE's deadline and there has not been any tracking information beyond "Shipment is ready for dispatch" since, which makes me think they haven't actually shipped it 🤔
> 
> Edit: looks like they've stopped accepting new orders too, which is just as well I guess


My order still has a day and change for them to acknowledge.  I guess I won't expect it shipping for some time...if ever.

Was looking forward to trying a driver swap.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 17, 2020)

After comparing NF NM2+ to Moondrop KXXS & Meze Rai Solo, I think there is no need for comparisons to start off with. The NM2+ is just in another league. NF really nailed this release. Brilliant. I wholeheartedly recommend the NF NM2+.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> After comparing NF NM2+ to Moondrop KXXS & Meze Rai Solo, I think there is no need for comparisons to start off with. The NM2+ is just in another league. NF really nailed this release. Brilliant. I wholeheartedly recommend the NF NM2+.


Have you compared them to the Tanchjim Oxygen? ...Just curious.


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Have you compared them to the Tanchjim Oxygen? ...Just curious.


Of course. I like the NM2+ more with its neutral bass, forward upper midrange and sparkly & airy treble.


----------



## nraymond

audio123 said:


> Of course. I like the NM2+ more with its neutral bass, forward upper midrange and sparkly & airy treble.



Do you happen to have the CVJ CSN and if so could you compare?


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> Of course. I like the NM2+ more with its neutral bass, forward upper midrange and sparkly & airy treble.


For me, along with the many other wonderful attributes, what probably impressed me most was the soundstage and especially imaging.  I’ve never heard such holographic imaging from a single DD until the NM2+.  I wonder how the Oxygen compares with imaging, since it reportedly is good with it as well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The NM2+ better than my Moondrop KXXS?! Well, that not saying too much as it's not a favorite of mine to begin with, as i think the bass is kinda undefined and forward and the treble is the dreaded relaxed type that just isn't my friend, but some good friend's of mine swear by the NM2+, so it might be an interesting future purchase if i end up selling my JVC FW01's soon?


----------



## jant71

unifutomaki said:


> JVC is just the Victor Company of Japan. So they are pretty much the same.





Slater said:


> Exactly. JVC IS Victor.
> 
> JVC’s initials stand for
> 
> ...



Yep, again same company different label. Still means something as the Victor label is serious and has a history so there is confidence in it. Take right now, JVC released a $199 BT XC90BT model and it is turning out to be good but many comments that it isn't sounding any better than the $99 model or maybe just slightly better. That won't happen under the Victor label. I have full confidence they will sound better than my current JVC TWS which has similar specs, the same controls, and slightly more features. Both have 6mm drivers and are listed at the same price. My current one I did a comparison fell a bit short of the NF2 audio NM2 for SQ in a wired vs. aptX wireless test. It is solid and nicely tuned and I have said to myself that it could and would be sweet being better/more of the same in the SQ dept.


----------



## trellus

jant71 said:


> Yep, again same company different label. Still means something as the Victor label is serious and has a history so there is confidence in it. Take right now, JVC released a $199 BT XC90BT model and it is turning out to be good but many comments that it isn't sounding any better than the $99 model or maybe just slightly better. That won't happen under the Victor label. I have full confidence they will sound better than my current JVC TWS which has similar specs, the same controls, and slightly more features. Both have 6mm drivers and are listed at the same price. My current one I did a comparison fell a bit short of the NF2 audio NM2 for SQ in a wired vs. aptX wireless test. It is solid and nicely tuned and I have said to myself that it could and would be sweet being better/more of the same in the SQ dept.



Yes, but the Victor-label products aren't sold in the US, are they? I could find no way to get those and get a valid warranty at least from a cursory Google search.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Fun discovery via a purchase i made on the head-fi classified from @Jmop. He's still got a couple other iem's for sale too. Anyways, I've owned quite a few Hifiman earphones in the past, and these are easily the most musical with impact. They play extremely well with my R2, so for the time being, these will be my travel single dynamic that i use with my R2/FD1 combo. They are better than the RE-400, RE-600, RE-300, RE-0, and it's very similar to the RE-ZERO, which I loved and used for a long time before selling it to upgrade to the TF10 a second time. The RE-00 has better bass impact and slightly better treble extention, but the soundstage is a bit narrower than the ZERO with slightly less bass resolution, but still, very close in sound quality. I'm enjoying these. If you can find these for sale somewhere, i'd recommend them if you like a balanced sound with lush mids and extended but very controlled treble with very accurate timbre.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 17, 2020)

trellus said:


> Yes, but the Victor-label products aren't sold in the US, are they? I could find no way to get those and get a valid warranty at least from a cursory Google search.



No. They keep it mostly Japan only. Not as bad as it used to be since Amazon gives at least some support you as long as it is sold by them and not a third party. Have to totally read if they match what the warranty would be from JVC. Of course would be more hassle if needed.

Sometimes I choose to forgo. Had my current JVC TWS for five months now and paid $129 for them the day they came out. They just came out in the last 10 days in the US and are $149 but they have US warranty. Was happy to trade the warranty for the cheaper price and early adoption.


----------



## povidlo

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Fun discovery via a purchase i made on the head-fi classified from @Jmop. He's still got a couple other iem's for sale too. Anyways, I've owned quite a few Hifiman earphones in the past, and these are easily the most musical with impact. They play extremely well with my R2, so for the time being, these will be my travel single dynamic that i use with my R2/FD1 combo. They are better than the RE-400, RE-600, RE-300, RE-0, and it's very similar to the RE-ZERO, which I loved and used for a long time before selling it to upgrade to the TF10 a second time. The RE-00 has better bass impact and slightly better treble extention, but the soundstage is a bit narrower than the ZERO with slightly less bass resolution, but still, very close in sound quality. I'm enjoying these. If you can find these for sale somewhere, i'd recommend them if you like a balanced sound with lush mids and extended but very controlled treble with very accurate timbre.


Forgot I had a pair of these! Will try them tonight.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

povidlo said:


> Forgot I had a pair of these! Will try them tonight.



That's awesome you found these just laying around lol I did the same today with the Sonicast Dirac +MK2. I was digging for an adapter in my closet and i found them in a random box. Not too bad a pair. Lacks bass weight though. A little bass EQ boost with the RE-00 will do the trick. 

Oh and now you got to put them on your signature list.


----------



## povidlo

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's awesome you found these just laying around lol I did the same today with the Sonicast Dirac +MK2. I was digging for an adapter in my closet and i found them in a random box. Not too bad a pair. Lacks bass weight though. A little bass EQ boost with the RE-00 will do the trick.
> 
> Oh and now you got to put them on your signature list.


Bought RE-00 together with HE-350 when they first came out! Moded the latter and still gets playtime weekly.

Remember that didn't like RE-00 initially, too thin and quiet, and they've been dusting for years. 

Fortunately they're back in rotation due to your post 😎.

Swapped out the stock double flanges, awful fit for me.

Turns out they're a bit demanding, eh? I'm up to 115/150 volume on my SR25 dap. Reba sounds sexy as hell though, with that power enabling full, silky mids.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

povidlo said:


> Bought RE-00 together with HE-350 when they first came out! Moded the latter and still gets playtime weekly.
> 
> Remember that didn't like RE-00 initially, too thin and quiet, and they've been dusting for years.
> 
> ...



They are demanding, because out of the R5 directly, the volume is up above 50, where as it was about the same volume at 35 with the R2/FD1 combo.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

povidlo said:


> Bought RE-00 together with HE-350 when they first came out! Moded the latter and still gets playtime weekly.
> 
> Remember that didn't like RE-00 initially, too thin and quiet, and they've been dusting for years.
> 
> ...



Btw, nice rig there. Look very nice.


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> For me, along with the many other wonderful attributes, what probably impressed me most was the soundstage and especially imaging.  I’ve never heard such holographic imaging from a single DD until the NM2+.  I wonder how the Oxygen compares with imaging, since it reportedly is good with it as well.


I concur. I feel the NM2+ is a baby Acoustune HS1695 TI. The NM2+ is more open sounding than the Oxygen and the note is less thick. As for imaging, I feel NM2+ has the edge.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The NM2+ better than my Moondrop KXXS?! Well, that not saying too much as it's not a favorite of mine to begin with, as i think the bass is kinda undefined and forward and the treble is the dreaded relaxed type that just isn't my friend, but some good friend's of mine swear by the NM2+, so it might be an interesting future purchase if i end up selling my JVC FW01's soon?


Agreed. It is not a favourite of mine too. If we agree that KXXS is blunt sounding with undefined bass and relaxing treble, I think you will be in for a treat with the NM2+. NM2+ blows it out of the water.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the relaxed treble is what turned me off to the Moondrop Kanas Pro. That boring ass treble. it was just a boring earphone, and i got the KXXS for a great deal right here in the classified hoping it would be an improvement over the Kanas Pro with more air and tighter bass, and just more fun, and it turned out to not be the case. It's why i decided to skip the Starfield. Though I do love my Crescents when they aren't suffering from channel imbalance.


----------



## povidlo

chinmie said:


> rather than going for the KSC75, I'd rather buy an Edifier H185: similar and more stable sound, much cheaper, smaller footprint, less finicky to fit (the KSC75, as comfortable and easy as it is to wear, would be finicky for some to get a good bass response with).
> 
> i use a modded mmcx one with a BT20S Pro and never look back at another KSC75, or other earclips for that matter


Both KSC75 and H185 are extreme price/value bargains. Very musical and easy to listen to.

I find KSC75 to sound richer and warmer, especially with Yaxis on.

H185 isolate better and sound brighter due to better treble extention. 

Google'd H185 mmcx and it looks great. Too bad I don't see available on AE.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 18, 2020)

I _might_ have found a deal I couldn't pass up...

I think with this I have fully scratched the DAP itch for the year ahead and even beyond.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> I _might_ have found a deal I couldn't pass up...
> 
> I think with this I have fully scratched the DAP itch for the year ahead and even beyond.



Which one is that?


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 18, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Which one is that?



The ZX300A. Basically a ZX300 for the Chinese market (though still built in Malaysia) that had 16GB internal storage rather than 64GB (which I don't care about). Nailed this mid-2019 unit for the equivalent of 220 USD, an absolute bargain for what it is, and ready to handle any transducer out there with its 50mW unbalanced and 200mW balanced outputs!





It is such a beautiful object that I could cry.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> The ZX300A. Basically a ZX300 for the Chinese market (though still built in Malaysia) that had 16GB internal storage rather than 64GB (which I don't care about). Nailed this mid-2019 unit for the equivalent of 220 USD, an absolute bargain for what it is, and ready to handle any transducer out there with its 50mW unbalanced and 200mW balanced outputs!
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a beautiful object.



Getting a Sony of this caliber for $500 off, and the condition it looks to be in, it's a no brainer. i'm a Sony fanatic myself. I've saved all my Sony's (five over the last 12 years), even the dead ones. They are in a box. can't throw them away/ they've always given me so much pleasure, so well done, and let me know how you like it and if it's worth pursuing?


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 18, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Getting a Sony of this caliber for $500 off, and the condition it looks to be in, it's a no brainer. i'm a Sony fanatic myself. I've saved all my Sony's (five over the last 12 years), even the dead ones. They are in a box. can't throw them away/ they've always given me so much pleasure, so well done, and let me know how you like it and if it's worth pursuing?



I sure will! There is definitely a difference in sound going to the (stock) ZX300 from even my firmware-modded A55 that comes across even with my lowly KZs - it's like a veil has been lifted, and we aren't in Kansas entry-fi land anymore...


----------



## hmscott (Nov 18, 2020)

hmscott said:


> OMG, no!!
> 
> "..._*Ultimately, the blaze was extinguished around midnight on October 23, a full 82 hours after it began. According to IC industry news site SemiMedia, the entire factory is now offline and is expected to take a minimum of six months to restore production.*_
> 
> ...


A quick follow up, in order of date:

*AKM is preparing for outsourcing production
November 4, 2020*
http://www.semimedia.cc/?p=8574

"...*The fire caused no personal injuries to employees, but the impact of property and business performance is unclear...*

"AKM said that the fire broke out in the second manufacturing department of AKM's production center, which mainly produces analog/digital LSI. In addition, AKM emphasized that its other factories are not affected by the fire, including the manufacturing department of the first production center and the third manufacturing department of the production center.

According to the supply chain, AKM's products have begun to experience shortages in supply and soaring prices. Industry insiders said that the shortage will be difficult to solve in the short term, which will become the biggest chip supply difficulty encountered by the audio industry over the years."

*AKM Fire Fallout: What’s Pro Audio’s Next Move?
NOVEMBER 6, 2020 *
https://www.prosoundnetwork.com/business/pro-audio-ponders-akm-fire-fallout

"*Two weeks after a three-day fire-ravaged AKM's factory that produces high-end DAC and ADCs, the pro-audio industry is still determining what to do next.*"

"...I still have close to zero information as far as the AKM prognosis is concerned,” said Chris Hollebone, sales and marketing manager at Merging Technologies. “As far as we are concerned, we are taking stock, literally, over the weekend and trying to ascertain whether an order that was about to be delivered was destroyed in the fire or might still make it…. We have enough parts in-house to keep us going for a while, but not knowing when any production might start may cause us headaches down the line..."

*For now, the pro-audio industry awaits news from AKM.*

Asahi Kasei Microsystems
https://www.akm.com/us/en/ "

*No announcements from AKM, on their site:*
https://www.akm.com/us/en/about-us/news/

*Fire Destroys AKM Audio Chip Factory: Can 2020 Get Any Worse?
November 13, 2020 *
https://www.audioholics.com/news/fire-destroys-akm-audio-chip-factory

"One niche in the consumer audio industry that will be particularly hard-hit by a temporary loss of AKM parts is the one that serves high-end headphone enthusiasts. Many of that community’s favorite DAC/Amps and DAPs for both stationary in-home and portable hi-fi headphone listening are likely to feel shortages in the coming months.

Beloved brands like Schiit, JDS Labs, SMSL, Topping, Monoprice and Fiio are all well-known for making excellent products that use AKM chips to bring high-end sound to headphones at a variety of price ranges.

Monolith is well-known among headphone aficionados for its accessories, like the legendary Monolith portable headphone DAC/Amp and is already warning customers about possible shipping delays for select products that feature AKM DACs.

So, if you've been thinking about buying any audio products that are liable to carry AKM's DACs, you'd better check for available stock and act fast, it could be awhile before we see them return to stores."

Comments:
https://forums.audioholics.com/foru...ctory-bad-news-for-audio-supply-chain.119916/


----------



## jant71 (Nov 18, 2020)

More tips. This is becoming like cables and we are gonna need Budget/Mid-Tier/High End tip threads soon.


LIZER LAB will release new models "JIJU-JET" and "JIJU-JET ZERO" of the earpiece "JIJU" that reproduces "out-of-head localization" where the sound is heard from the front by earphone listening on Amazon from November 20th. To be released. The lineup is as follows (both including tax).



"JIJU-JET"

● " *JIJU-JET* " (L / M / S)
・ 3 size full set (1 pair each): 8,500 yen
・ 1 size (1 pair): 3,680 yen
● " *JIJU-JETZERO* " (L / M / S)
・3 size full set (1 pair each): 8,000 yen
, 1 size (1 pair): 3,380 yen



Sold as 1 pair of 1 size / 1 pair of 3 sizes

"JIJU" is unique in that it has an ear cup that faces the opposite side of a general earpiece, a metal "phase plug" that adjusts the echo and phase of the sound, and an opening that faces the part called the "ear bead" of the ear. With the structure of, the earpiece reproduces the "out-of-head localization" where the sound can be heard from the front, the deep spatial expression as if listening to a live performance in a concert hall or a live venue, and the sense of presence. The first model "JIJU" has been on sale since November last year .



The unique structure reproduces "out-of-head localization" and a wide sound field that makes the sound heard from the front.

The "JIJU-JET" uses a newly designed phase plug with a significantly reduced overall length and a conical tip. By enlarging the opening at the tip by about 20% compared to the past, the characteristics of the treble range are improved. In addition, by providing a new opening on the side, the sound field is slightly narrowed, but the feeling of density and localization is improved. By shortening the phase plug, the interference with the earphone stem (earpiece attachment part) is also improved.


 


Uses a new phase plug (left). It is shorter than the conventional phase plug (right), and the number and position of openings are also adjusted.

In addition, the opening of the ear cup facing the "tragus" has a smaller hole diameter of about 30% than before. It is said that the manufacturing cost has been reduced by ensuring a certain bass range characteristic and reducing manual processing. In order to make it easier to understand the orientation of the ear cup opening, the position of the ear cup opening and the position of the phase plug side opening are synchronized.



There is an opening near the base of the ear cup, which is worn toward the "tragus" of the ear.

"JIJU-JET ZERO" is a model with the ear cup opening removed from JIJU-JET. When worn on the ear, it is said that a certain out-of-head localization feeling can be obtained by attaching it to the earphone so that the phase plug opening faces forward. In addition, the feeling of sound omission has weakened a little and it has become tighter, but the degree of sealing and low frequencies have been strengthened.



Although the ear cup opening is eliminated, a certain out-of-head localization feeling can be obtained by attaching the phase plug opening toward the front (direction with the tragus).

Now I don't feel so bad spending that $44 on SF tips now since they are dropping down lower on the price list.


----------



## TheVortex

New release.


----------



## baskingshark

TheVortex said:


> New release.



Wow, their first and last release, the Tripowin TP10, was @RikudouGoku 's favourite screaming banshee. There was radiosilence for 1.5 years since then, I thought Tripowin had closed the company after the TP10, but seems they are back!!!


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Wow, their first and last release, the Tripowin TP10, was @RikudouGoku 's favourite screaming banshee. There was radiosilence for 1.5 years since then, I thought Tripowin had closed the company after the TP10, but seems they are back!!!


So, is Tripowin a separate entity, or are they a dedicated Linsoul brand, like ThieAudio?


----------



## TheVortex

baskingshark said:


> Wow, their first and last release, the Tripowin TP10, was @RikudouGoku 's favourite screaming banshee. There was radiosilence for 1.5 years since then, I thought Tripowin had closed the company after the TP10, but seems they are back!!!



Hopefully it is decent. I never tried that model.



IEMusic said:


> So, is Tripowin a separate entity, or are they a dedicated Linsoul brand, like ThieAudio?



Looks similar to the Heart Mirror IEM and at least it is priced affordably. No idea if there is any affiliate connection.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> So, is Tripowin a separate entity, or are they a dedicated Linsoul brand, like ThieAudio?



I tried asking Tripowin what is their relation to KZ, I thought they were a subbrand of KZ or at least KZ makes OEMs for them in the TP10. I sent a email to the Tripowin contact page asking how are they related to KZ, but didn't receive any reply LOL. Silence probably means consent?

FWIW there are 3 sets that released last year that had identical tuning (Tripowin TP10 and KBEAR KB10 and CCA A10), just with different logos emblazoning the shell: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1668#post-15080690 (post/graphs courtesy of Wiljen)
Graphs look scary for sure. A real Mount Everest, we can ask @RikudouGoku what he thinks about the TP10.

Well CCA (A10) is a subsidiary of KZ as we know. As for KBEAR KB10, it was one of KBEAR's first releases, so I think they jumped on the KZ OEM bandwagon to get an assist since they were brand new at that time. It looks like KBEAR has moved on from their earlier not so stellar releases (no pun intended about the KBEAR Stellar), and upped their game significantly with their newer IEMs and under the TRI brand. As for Tripowin, who knows. Tripowin does make cables but the TP10 was their only IEM release as far as I'm aware, and it wasn't that good from reviews (and graphs).


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I heard about those pads, I might order them next time I get something from amazon because shipping is quite expensive for them.


I'd suggest ordering straight from Yaxi website. Mine were delivered in perfect condition with no customs hassle. Also cheaper!


bhima said:


> Ahem!


That's not a pure Beryllium/Beryllium foil driver. It's the usual beryllium deposited on PET diaphragm aka Beryllium coated driver diaphragm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lets just say that I certainly hope the TC-01 will be a lot better than the TP10....

Just remembering the TP10 sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## cenizas

Cheapo 1111 purchase, sold most commonly from what I've seen as the Fonge X2 amongst other names. Is it boomy? Yes. Are the technicalities lacking? Yes. _But_ is is tonally correct? Surprisingly, yes! Is it $3-4? Yes! Worth a check out? For sure! Another example of how far chi-fi and audio in general has come, for less than a starbucks you get something that's for the most part tonally correct and well tuned sans the overdone bass. Smooth, coherent, no treble graininess or splashiness, the mids to highs are impressively solid actually, especially considering the price. Did a quick mod piercing the bass vent dampers and replacing them with a lower value, still bassy but not as crazy as stock. Overall, a nice surprise. Frequency response below, purple is before the mod and orange/yellow is after, pinna gain for whatever reason decreased with the mod, but overall at a good level both pre and post mod at around 7-8db. 5k is mostly a non issue due to how smooth the presentation is and is compensated the anti-sibilance dip as well. A few hints of treble extension without anything crazy adds some sparkle but doesn't get harsh.


----------



## unifutomaki

cenizas said:


> Cheapo 1111 purchase, sold most commonly from what I've seen as the Fonge X2 amongst other names.



Do you have a link?


----------



## cenizas

unifutomaki said:


> Do you have a link?


Here you go: https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOHfLhj


----------



## audio123 (Nov 18, 2020)

Here we go, *NF NM2+ Review*.
Nothing but praise for this IEM. Brilliant! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> More tips. This is becoming like cables and we are gonna need Budget/Mid-Tier/High End tip threads soon.



Check it out buddy:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/


----------



## audio123

My favourite tips are JVC Spiral Dot++, Acoustune AET07 and Azla Sedna Short.


----------



## trellus

cenizas said:


> Here you go: https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOHfLhj



Thanks! Looks like I can save 10 cents, though, if I wait for the "Black Friday Fest" on 2020-11-23, though.


----------



## unifutomaki

trellus said:


> Thanks! Looks like I can save 10 cents, though, if I wait for the "Black Friday Fest" on 2020-11-23, though.



Hey, an extra 10c for the vending machine


----------



## audio123 (Nov 18, 2020)

Going to be the end of 2020 soon. Wondering what's everyone favourite gear of the year to date.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Going to be the end of 2020 soon. Wondering what's everyone favourite gear of the year to date.



LZ A7 + Hiby R5 = Happy ears.


----------



## chickenmoon

UrbanFun YBF-ISS014, Hiby Seeds II & 7Hz i99 so far.


----------



## SciOC

7hz i99.  It took a long time to grow on me but it's now my favorite set I own.  

I think I got the TRI I3 last December..... Otherwise that too, and the Pai audio DR2 Pro was an awesome basshead surprise.

HOPING the KB Ear believe gets here and is awesome, but we shall see.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chickenmoon said:


> UrbanFun YBF-ISS014, Hiby Seeds II & 7Hz i99 so far.



out of that gaggle, the arsenal of earphones you have in your collection, which one is your favorite one, and how do the Hifiman RE800 stack up?


----------



## chickenmoon

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> out of that gaggle, the arsenal of earphones you have in your collection, which one is your favorite one, and how do the Hifiman RE800 stack up?



RE800 Silver is quite good but not amongst my favorites, I generally like more bass than it has and it's also got an elevated treble peak that emphasizes sibilance which isn't too nice.

My favorite?  Hard to say, the three I mentioned above plus the EN700 Pro and Oxygen might well be in my top five but I like many others too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

LZ A7
Sony XBA-Z5
Tanchjim Oxygen
Fiio FH3


----------



## Nabillion_786

Nm2+
Oxygen
Fdx1
Kanas pro


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I sold my JVC FW01, so the end of an era. i've had at least one JVC in my collection for 5 years straight, and now i don't have any. Might get the NM2+ or hold for something else? Maybe even repurchase those Miles Davis Trumpets?


----------



## Wes S (Nov 18, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Going to be the end of 2020 soon. Wondering what's everyone favourite gear of the year to date.



Mofasest Trio for me.   These have become my daily drivers, and are perfect for my taste.  Put some Spinfit CP100 tips, Impact Audio Copper Litz cable and DX160 together, and the magic happens.


----------



## courierdriver

audio123 said:


> Going to be the end of 2020 soon. Wondering what's everyone favourite gear of the year to date.


Got a replacement set of ZS10 PRO, hooked to a KBEAR Rhyme cable. My favorite combo. Also got a month old BLON BL03 that I traded for a new, factory sealed Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (non beryllium). Liked the 03 so much, I bought the new BL01, plus 2 KBEAR Rhyme cables (2.5 balanced) to hook them up to either my Fiio Q1MK2 dac/amp or ES100..
1 for the 03 and the other for the 01. Love this cable and currently using it with my KZ ZS10 PRO.


----------



## zenki

Blue onion


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

zenki said:


> Blue onion



???


----------



## genck

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ???


Orange potato


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> Orange potato



Blue Banana


----------



## zenki

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/intime-nagi-凪-【アンティーム】.24655/reviews#item-review-24482


----------



## agawa

ISN D10


----------



## bhima (Nov 19, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> I'd suggest ordering straight from Yaxi website. Mine were delivered in perfect condition with no customs hassle. Also cheaper!
> 
> That's not a pure Beryllium/Beryllium foil driver. It's the usual beryllium deposited on PET diaphragm aka Beryllium coated driver diaphragm.


Where do you see this? Nothing on their site or in any of the reviews state that it is just Beryllium coated. Can you show me where you are getting this info?


----------



## kmmbd

bhima said:


> Where do you see this? Nothing on their site or in any of the reviews state that it is just Beryllium coated. Can you show me where you are getting this info?



Because it's the same driver that was used in their Pro 2 model which cost significantly less and frankly the cost of the driver alone would be half the price of IEMs in this case (which makes no economic sense). And a company that drums up a rhodium plating on the IEM shell would surely have told a thing or two about the difficulties one face while dealing with pure Beryllium foils. There's also the fact that by the time those IEMs were released, Materion has only just begun processing their Beryllium foils for commercial use in IEMs. They've had speaker diaphragms for a long time but the mechanics are different in IEMs and there are a number of considerations.

And regarding my source, there are only two IEM manufacturers who claim to have been the first to come up with pure Beryllium diaphragm IEMs. Both of these IEMs are in the TOTL range, both have a lot of info about the driver itself in the promotional material (unlike Flares who mostly talk about Rhodium for some reason) and I've spoken with them both to figure out who was the "first" which is kind of immaterial in a sense but shed a lot of light as to the type of drivers up until then that were being touted as "pure Beryllium".

Then again, unless we open up these IEMs to see how the driver diaphragm actually looks or the manufacturer shows us photo of bare drivers (like Dunu/Final did) we won't know for sure. So I guess beyond all these, if it sounds good - a lot can be excused.


----------



## bhima

kmmbd said:


> Because it's the same driver that was used in their Pro 2 model which cost significantly less and frankly the cost of the driver alone would be half the price of IEMs in this case (which makes no economic sense). And a company that drums up a rhodium plating on the IEM shell would surely have told a thing or two about the difficulties one face while dealing with pure Beryllium foils. There's also the fact that by the time those IEMs were released, Materion has only just begun processing their Beryllium foils for commercial use in IEMs. They've had speaker diaphragms for a long time but the mechanics are different in IEMs and there are a number of considerations.
> 
> And regarding my source, there are only two IEM manufacturers who claim to have been the first to come up with pure Beryllium diaphragm IEMs. Both of these IEMs are in the TOTL range, both have a lot of info about the driver itself in the promotional material (unlike Flares who mostly talk about Rhodium for some reason) and I've spoken with them both to figure out who was the "first" which is kind of immaterial in a sense but shed a lot of light as to the type of drivers up until then that were being touted as "pure Beryllium".
> 
> Then again, unless we open up these IEMs to see how the driver diaphragm actually looks or the manufacturer shows us photo of bare drivers (like Dunu/Final did) we won't know for sure. So I guess beyond all these, if it sounds good - a lot can be excused.


Why would a Beryllium driver be half the cost of an iem when we have a bigger one in the Kbear Believe and the iem retails for $160. I get we've made great strides in manufacturing, but $250 cost for 5.5mm beryillium drivers seems off at any point.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Isn't the Believe Beryllium COATED? 

Also, with the Intime, i wasn't able to find much of anything about the Nagi. Only ones available are the KIRA, SORA, and Go. 

EDIT : i did find it, but it's sold out from every jp store. it was $140 at the time and limited run.


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Isn't the Believe Beryllium COATED?
> 
> Also, with the Intime, i wasn't able to find much of anything about the Nagi. Only ones available are the KIRA, SORA, and Go.
> 
> EDIT : i did find it, but it's sold out from every jp store. it was $140 at the time and limited run.


No..it real, pure Beryllium. (Allegedly)


----------



## RikudouGoku

2020-11-19: Koss KSC75 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ko...one-headphones.6373/reviews#item-review-24765

Rank B+


If you are listening to a lot of acoustic music, this is a must buy.   

Created a page for headphone rankings:

Blon B20: E+
Koss KSC75: B+
Koss Porta Pro: C+


Got my Sony MDR-1AM2 today and it sounds great.


----------



## ShaneyMac

RikudouGoku said:


> 2020-11-19: Koss KSC75 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ko...one-headphones.6373/reviews#item-review-24765
> 
> Rank B+
> 
> ...



Well, I ordered this on August 4 from Drop and I'm still waiting for them... Estimated ship date is tomorrow. I hope they are worth waiting


----------



## RikudouGoku

ShaneyMac said:


> Well, I ordered this on August 4 from Drop and I'm still waiting for them... Estimated ship date is tomorrow. I hope they are worth waiting


You are in for a surprise.


----------



## ShaneyMac

RikudouGoku said:


> You are in for a surprise.


I hope so. These are my first on-ear earphones since late 80's and some old Sony earphones that came bundled with Walkman cassette player that I (over)use as a child


----------



## RikudouGoku

ShaneyMac said:


> I hope so. These are my first on-ear earphones since late 80's and some old Sony earphones that came bundled with Walkman cassette player that I (over)use as a child


Judging by what you have in your signature, like the C10, MH750, BL-03, ME80 and the E3000. The KSC75 will blow them away in mids/treble. With maybe the blon 03 being better with male vocals due to its warmer/thicker tonality.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ShaneyMac said:


> I hope so. These are my first on-ear earphones since late 80's and some old Sony earphones that came bundled with Walkman cassette player that I (over)use as a child



These? Had a few of them.


----------



## Slater (Nov 19, 2020)

ShaneyMac said:


> Well, I ordered this on August 4 from Drop and I'm still waiting for them... Estimated ship date is tomorrow. I hope they are worth waiting



3.5 months? And all for what? $4 off?

This is one of many reasons why I hate Drop. I mean, they’re like $15 on Amazon, and you have them in a day or 2 (plus, a generous return policy, unlike Drop).

I’ve set up camelcamelcamel alerts on the KSC75 before, and snagged them for $12, even $7.

So when you add all that up, Drop is no deal at all.


----------



## ShaneyMac

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These? Had a few of them.


Probably the second one, but not the same Walkman.


----------



## ShaneyMac

Slater said:


> 3.5 months? And all for what? $4 off?
> 
> This is one of many reasons why I hate Drop. I mean, they’re like $15 on Amazon, and you have them in a day or 2 (plus, a generous return policy, unlike Drop).
> 
> ...


You are right, BUT: Thing is that shipping to my place from Amazon and eBay for this earphones for some reason is ridiculously expensive (over 25-30€, one seller from UK asks even £44). So, as you can see, Drop with shipping price of $5 was better deal  One more reason in favour of Drop: I like their black version of KSC75 more than usual silver one.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> 2020-11-19: Koss KSC75 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ko...one-headphones.6373/reviews#item-review-24765
> 
> Rank B+
> 
> ...



the lack of bass quantity and rather shallow frontal depth to the stereo field is what i don't like about KSC75. not that it's bad, per se.. but it's just maked me wanting a bit more on that department. 

try the edifier H185, just for fun. it's cheap and usually easy to find. people usually put some thick foam or even double foam them, but me personally am using a thin foam on my unit. 

it sounds similar in signature to the KSC75, and depending on taste, some (like me) would like it more


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> the lack of bass quantity and rather shallow frontal depth to the stereo field is what i don't like about KSC75. not that it's bad, per se.. but it's just maked me wanting a bit more on that department.
> 
> try the edifier H185, just for fun. it's cheap and usually easy to find. people usually put some thick foam or even double foam them, but me personally am using a thin foam on my unit.
> 
> it sounds similar in signature to the KSC75, and depending on taste, some (like me) would like it more


Aren't those earbuds though? 

Already got tons of buds and have 2 more on the way. (toneking Dendroaspis Viridis and the yincrow rw-9)


----------



## chinmie (Nov 19, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Aren't those earbuds though?
> 
> Already got tons of buds and have 2 more on the way. (toneking Dendroaspis Viridis and the yincrow rw-9)



yup. even the more advantage for me. much smaller size, similar signature (bright and sparkly, with enough bass quantity but at a good speed/attack) and even a bit more of bass impact. all at a cheaper price.
it's one of the first early earbuds that i tried. i immediately love the sound, but.... being a hungry audio addict, i bought and auditioned other earphones anyway  

no matter what headphone/earphones i tried to this day up and down the price range, coming back to that H185 still sounds refreshing for me

i retrofitted my H185 with MMCX and paired it to my BT20S Pro, so now it has the similar earhooks style as the KSC75


----------



## jibberish

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A7
> Sony XBA-Z5
> Tanchjim Oxygen
> Fiio FH3


I don't have the XBA-Z5, but the other 3 are my top 3.

Maybe that's a sign on what my next purchase should be...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jibberish said:


> I don't have the XBA-Z5, but the other 3 are my top 3.
> 
> Maybe that's a sign on what my next purchase should be...



Only buy the Z5 if you can get it for a greatly reduced price, like I did. and be warned the fit is finicky, but the sound is very good.


----------



## bhima

chinmie said:


> the lack of bass quantity and rather shallow frontal depth to the stereo field is what i don't like about KSC75. not that it's bad, per se.. but it's just maked me wanting a bit more on that department



You nailed it right here. This is why I prefer the PortaPros much more.


----------



## unifutomaki

bhima said:


> You nailed it right here. This is why I prefer the PortaPros much more.



I found the PortaPros to be a tad too bassy and "low-res" for my tastes. I guess YMMV.


----------



## JEHL

Always wondered if someone has successfully made or found an enclosure that enables a better coupling from the 45mm Koss driver (Ti plated or otherwise) to extend the bass response without messing up the overall signature that they'd have with the earspeaker like setup.

I remember seeing oratory1990 getting about 20Hz more extension on the PortaPro from attempting to EQ to Harman, removing a lot of mid and upper bass emphasis in the process.

So I assume I could also squeeze 10-20Hz more extension out of my KSC75, but any more than this will demand coupling changing measures.

... I wonder if I'd like to experiment parts express band with Grado G-cushions assuming someone hasn't tried this already.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Nov 19, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Managed to solve the issue I had with applying the Penon discount code on the Penon web store, and was able to order the LZ A7 for approximately the same price that OPA had, before coupons.
> OPA was accepting $20 in AliExpress coupons, which Penon doesn't, but that's the only difference in price.
> .
> So, I have an A7 on the way, after all.



After doing what the message from OPA requested, and canceling my order, I was surprised to get an email today, saying that they're shipping a set of LZ A7 to me. 

The set from Penon will be here next week...


----------



## courierdriver

unifutomaki said:


> I found the PortaPros to be a tad too bassy and "low-res" for my tastes. I guess YMMV.


Yeah, I sort of agree with that. The bass didn't bother me too much (although it was extremely muddy) but biggest problem for me was the lack of mids and treble. No air or sparkle with that set. I sold them and have no desire to ever look to anything from Koss ever again.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> After doing what the message from OPA requested, and canceling my order, I was surprised to get an email today, saying that they're shipping a set of LZ A7 to me.
> 
> The set from Penon will be here next week...



So two pairs?? Sell time, and you can call the price, because they are HOT and lots of folks didn't get their order fulfilled. You got the upper hand!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Yeah, I sort of agree with that. The bass didn't bother me too much (although it was extremely muddy) but biggest problem for me was the lack of mids and treble. No air or sparkle with that set. I sold them and have no desire to ever look to anything from Koss ever again.



i just gave mone away to my brother in law. I wasn't too impressed either, so he asked if he could borrow them to listen to some show tunes and classical music, and he loved them, so i told him he could keep 'em. Early christmas gift. it made him happy, so it made me happy.


----------



## unifutomaki

courierdriver said:


> Yeah, I sort of agree with that. The bass didn't bother me too much (although it was extremely muddy) but biggest problem for me was the lack of mids and treble. No air or sparkle with that set. I sold them and have no desire to ever look to anything from Koss ever again.



Exactly, it was like the attack of each note was blunted and smoothed over. The lack of air is surprising as well given that they're open-back on-ears (and thus useless for any sort of commute or going about in the world). 

And yes, I know that fake PortaPros are out there, but I got mine shipped from and sold by Amazon, so I really don't think I scored a fake.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i just gave mone away to my brother in law. I wasn't too impressed either, so he asked if he could borrow them to listen to some show tunes and classical music, and he loved them, so i told him he could keep 'em. Early christmas gift. it made him happy, so it made me happy.



Now that's a win on both sides


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i just gave mone away to my brother in law. I wasn't too impressed either, so he asked if he could borrow them to listen to some show tunes and classical music, and he loved them, so i told him he could keep 'em. Early christmas gift. it made him happy, so it made me happy.


Sweet! Nice to hear about a win-win situation. Glad your set found a good home with someone who liked them. Imho, it's a great feeling when you can make someone happy with the gift of sound...especially if it's something you won't ever be using anymore.


----------



## unifutomaki

Been getting acclimated to the ZX300 over the past couple of days and I am still taken aback by how good it sounds. Without changing anything about my transducers and even with bog-standard 320kbps MP3s, the ZX300 outputs a sound that contains so much more texture,  layering and space than I have ever heard before in my life. And I haven't even tried the balanced output yet.

In other news, my CCA woodies should be showing up today.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Sweet! Nice to hear about a win-win situation. Glad your set found a good home with someone who liked them. Imho, it's a great feeling when you can make someone happy with the gift of sound...especially if it's something you won't ever be using anymore.



totally agree. one of the great satisfactions in life is gifting great sound to someone, even if you don't think it's great, but they do.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Been getting acclimated to the ZX300 over the past couple of days and I am still taken aback by how good it sounds. Without changing anything about my transducers and even with bog-standard 320kbps MP3s, the ZX300 outputs a sound that contains so much more texture,  layering and space than I have ever heard before in my life. And I haven't even tried the balanced output yet.
> 
> In other news, my CCA woodies should be showing up today.



Next level sound is an awesome sensory input! That's what i get from the Hiby R5.


----------



## JEHL

courierdriver said:


> Sweet! Nice to hear about a win-win situation. Glad your set found a good home with someone who liked them. Imho, it's a great feeling when you can make someone happy with the gift of sound...especially if it's something you won't ever be using anymore.


This is why I don't like CIEMs... Or anything custom made for my body for that matter.


----------



## davidmolliere

JEHL said:


> This is why I don't like CIEMs... Or anything custom made for my body for that matter.



Have you tried it though?
Once you've been there, hard to go back...

CIEMs can be reshelled


----------



## kmmbd

All these PortaPro talks forced me to bring out the Porta Pro X I got off of Drop (didn't need to pay import taxes fortunately). I will forever be amazed by the sheer soundstage of these little weirdos. The stage height and depth rivals that of some planars, and my Sennheiser HD650 sounds like a closed-back in comparison.

With the Yaxi pads (I chose orange as it brightens up the otherwise drab black color) the bass response is very punchy, surprisingly so for an open-back. For the $25 I paid for them: definitely the most bang-for-buck audio gear purchase I've ever made. The PortaPro is something that everyone should have in their collection, no matter what headphones they own. It's a timeless masterpiece indeed.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

davidmolliere said:


> Have you tried it though?
> Once you've been there, hard to go back...
> 
> CIEMs can be reshelled



i sold my UE 7 customs on ebay and stated they would need to be reshelled. they sold. the TF 10's sound better than the UE 7 customs did. Better bass weight and presence.


----------



## brsdrgn

DBaldock9 said:


> After doing what the message from OPA requested, and canceling my order, I was surprised to get an email today, saying that they're shipping a set of LZ A7 to me.
> 
> The set from Penon will be here next week...


Wow. After having plenty of conversations, my order was canceled by 
AE and now OPA Store sends yours. 

Does that mean they had only few or maybe only one? Or they were waiting for mean customers like me to get out of the way? 😁

I'm seriously tired of dealing with such stores so I'll keep ordering from reliable ones. 

Have a nice time with your two sets of A7s. It'd save you time to keep them in the most opposite character by adjusting the switch, filter and treat them as different IEMs. Also it would increase their lifetime cuz I'd be scared to switch the filters repeatedly until I start having problem with the screws. 

IImagine you have two sets of LZ A7s and you show it to your friend. Your friend says 'Why do you have two of these?' and you say 'Well, actually they're not the same, they're different!' 😊


----------



## JEHL

davidmolliere said:


> Have you tried it though?
> Once you've been there, hard to go back...
> 
> CIEMs can be reshelled


Just the opinion of this one man and HOPEFULLY not meant to disrespect anyone who disagrees... Rather be caught dead than be caught owning a CIEM. And if I ever spend 4 figure price on anything audio, It'll be on loudspeakers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> Wow. After having plenty of conversations, my order was canceled by
> AE and now OPA Store sends yours.
> 
> Does that mean they had only few or maybe only one? Or they were waiting for mean customers like me to get out of the way? 😁
> ...



Just order the A7 from Penon! That's what i did, and $1.00 for express shipping, and I love them! world class stage, depth and imaging, Even better than the JVC's, which had amazing stage and holographic imaging.


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Just order the A7 from Penon! That's what i did, and $1.00 for express shipping, and I love them! world class stage, depth and imaging, Even better than the JVC's, which had amazing stage and holographic imaging.


I'm waiting for Black Friday. I have another iems in my list so I'll order all together. 😊


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> Wow. After having plenty of conversations, my order was canceled by
> AE and now OPA Store sends yours.
> 
> Does that mean they had only few or maybe only one? Or they were waiting for mean customers like me to get out of the way? 😁
> ...



The ak audio store keeps asking to cancel the order which I just ignore. My order should be automatically cancelled soon.
I really hope AE will penalize such bad store.
I am not sure if I will buy the A7 soon or just wait until there is a good deal from more reliable store. As of now, I am still happy with A6 and waiting for Hiby R5 and few earbuds and bl01.


----------



## DBaldock9

brsdrgn said:


> Wow. After having plenty of conversations, my order was canceled by
> AE and now OPA Store sends yours.
> 
> Does that mean they had only few or maybe only one? Or they were waiting for mean customers like me to get out of the way? 😁
> ...



I think I found out what happened. 
. 
When I canceled the order, I selected "Out of Stock", since their messages to me had said the LZ A7 was out of stock, and they weren't going to sell it any longer. 
. 
During the last week, they had sent several additional messages, which I didn't see until today, asking me to change the reason for canceling my order. Since I didn't see the messages, they refused to cancel my order, and have already shipped the A7. 
. 
So, I will definitely have a new, unopened set of LZ A7, that I guess I'll need to sell. I'm probably not going to try to ship them internationally, so only US buyers, please.


----------



## crabdog

Whew, it's been a minute since I posted in this thread (too busy for me to keep up with). But I remember the NF Audio IEMs being a popular topic in here so I thought I'd share my review of the NM2+.


----------



## unifutomaki

When you got wood.


----------



## jant71

unifutomaki said:


> When you got wood.



You gotta give people some info. I'm pretty sure it is the CCA though seems lighter than the listings show.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 20, 2020)

jant71 said:


> You gotta give people some info. I'm pretty sure it is the CCA though seems lighter than the listings show.



It is the CCA CST. Can confirm that it does indeed have wood trim - I can feel the grain when I run a finger over it. The cable is extremely basic but seems pliable enough and not sticky. They fit effortlessly in my ears, no fiddling required.

Edit: Out of the box and with all DSP off on my ZX300, the CST has a dry and bright-ish tonality with a midbass boost. Very closed-in feeling.


----------



## crabdog

unifutomaki said:


> It is the CCA CST. Can confirm that it does indeed have wood trim - I can feel the grain when I run a finger over it. The cable is extremely basic but seems pliable enough and not sticky. They fit effortlessly in my ears, no fiddling required.
> 
> Edit: Out of the box and with all DSP off on my ZX300, the CST has a dry and bright-ish tonality with a midbass boost. Very closed-in feeling.


I hope it sounds muuuuch less bright than the MEMT R7 which used the same shell (with different finish).


----------



## unifutomaki

crabdog said:


> I hope it sounds muuuuch less bright than the MEMT R7 which used the same shell (with different finish).



They aren't a screeching banshee, but right now they're struggling to unpack the various elements of a track without sounding like the instruments and vocalists are almost bumping into each other.


----------



## crabdog

unifutomaki said:


> They aren't a screeching banshee, but right now they're struggling to unpack the various elements of a track without sounding like the instruments and vocalists are almost bumping into each other.


Looks as though they might just be another brand name shopping among various OEM manufacturers. Here's hoping the CSA wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## IEMusic

crabdog said:


> Whew, it's been a minute since I posted in this thread (too busy for me to keep up with). But I remember the NF Audio IEMs being a popular topic in here so I thought I'd share my review of the NM2+.


Great review!
Ha, you used the phrase “timbral accuracy”.


----------



## crabdog

IEMusic said:


> Great review!
> Ha, you used the phrase “timbral accuracy”.


Is that a taboo?


----------



## IEMusic

crabdog said:


> Is that a taboo?


Oh, no no.  It’s probably only amusing to me b/c I like using that phrase as well, as some don’t like the “improper” use of the word timbre when referring to HPs/IEMs as a whole.  Citing that the term only refers to musical instruments.  One of those semantic debates.


----------



## phthora

IEMusic said:


> Oh, no no.  It’s probably only amusing to me b/c I like using that phrase as well, as some don’t like the “improper” use of the word timbre when referring to HPs/IEMs as a whole.  Citing that the term only refers to musical instruments.  One of those semantic debates.



Those sound like real fun people to hang out with...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

woo hoo! My Shouer Tape Pros have shipped. Now the long two week wait for them to arrive. CCA CST are getting close, and my Trumpets are here Monday. Not too much longer and all my purchases will be in hand.


----------



## ChrisOc

IEMusic said:


> Oh, no no.  It’s probably only amusing to me b/c I like using that phrase as well, as some don’t like the “improper” use of the word timbre when referring to HPs/IEMs as a whole.  Citing that the term only refers to musical instruments.  One of those semantic debates.



Modesty indeed @IEMusic! Take no notice @crabdog, @IEMusic coined the phrase, "timbral accuracy" and deserves the credit for it. He is being modest.

Sorry @phthora, I have to admit to being one of the "fun people to hang out with", you must join us some time! 😁


----------



## phthora

ChrisOc said:


> Modesty indeed @IEMusic! Take no notice @crabdog, @IEMusic coined the phrase, "timbral accuracy" and deserves the credit for it. He is being modest.
> 
> Sorry @phthora, I have to admit to being one of the "fun people to hang out with", you must join us some time! 😁



Well, you have a sense of humor about it, so you can't be all that bad. 

Unless.... wait, you're not also one of those people who's always reminding others that soundstage in headphones is just an illusion, are you?


----------



## ChrisOc

phthora said:


> Well, you have a sense of humor about it, so you can't be all that bad.
> 
> Unless.... wait, you're not also one of those people who's always reminding others that soundstage in headphones is just an illusion, are you?



I am all that bad, but I take the occasional time off being bad. 

Oh no, you caught me again! Sound stage in headphones is an illusion, but I love being delusional! 😜


----------



## IEMusic

ChrisOc said:


> Modesty indeed @IEMusic! Take no notice @crabdog, @IEMusic coined the phrase, "timbral accuracy" and deserves the credit for it. He is being modest.


Oh, I can’t take credit for it.  It originated out of a debate, and now I’m stuck having to type an extra word when most people know what is meant by the word “timbre” .



phthora said:


> Well, you have a sense of humor about it, so you can't be all that bad.
> 
> Unless.... wait, you're not also one of those people who's always reminding others that soundstage in headphones is just an illusion, are you?


I love a good illusion!  People pay a lot of money for them.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> woo hoo! My Shouer Tape Pros have shipped. Now the long two week wait for them to arrive. CCA CST are getting close, and my Trumpets are here Monday. Not too much longer and all my purchases will be in hand.


Mine in mailbox


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Mine in mailbox



Trumpets?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 20, 2020)

*news*

*UCOTECH, dynamic earphone "RE-1" aiming for "new reference"*

The earphone "RE-1" developed as a "new reference" from the Korean UCOTECH brand handled by the company from December 1st. The price is 12,980 yen (tax included). The company's online store "zionote DirectY" accepts pre-order purchases for 10,980 yen (tax included) for a limited time until the release date / limited quantity of the first 100 pieces.



"RE-1"

Earphones that have been "latest tuned to bring out the potential of modern high-quality formats" based on DF (diffuse sound field) curves devised to reproduce sounds that are flat to the human ear, and modern data / technology. .. It is positioned as a "new reference earphone" regardless of genre or age / generation.

The driver unit is equipped with one 10mm dynamic type. It incorporates a carbon nanotube (CNT) diaphragm, a CCAW voice coil, and an external magnetic circuit that produces a strong magnetic force.




The housing is made of brass, and the precision 5-axis CNC processing improves not only the appearance but also the completeness of the inside. It is equipped with an air pressure control mechanism that controls the air pressure generated on the back with a pipe.




The brass housing incorporates a mechanism to control the air pressure on the back

The MMCX terminal also supports cable attachment / detachment. The attached cable adopts a 4-core structure and silver-plated 6N OCC conductor, and is equipped with an L-shaped MMCX connector manufactured from a new mold in order to pursue a comfortable fit. In addition, a device "MMCX Detach Helper" is includeded to easily remove the cable.


----------



## activatorfly

Here's my take on the superb NM2+....enjoy!   

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24648/reviews#item-review-24776


----------



## superuser1

This is the description of DM8 from Penon, where is the 8th BA? or am I missing something?


----------



## jant71 (Nov 20, 2020)

Last I saw when I saw the numbers the DM8 was using the Sonion dual woofer so that would be 2. But last I saw it was four duals for the set up. 2 Sonion for the bass and the mid drivers and the 2 dual Knowles for the treble(TWFK) and high treble(SWFK).

Guess they went RAF and a Sonion combined for mids?


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Trumpets?


Yup


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Yup


Mine arrive Monday. Can't wait. love the sound from these beautiful babies.


----------



## xanlamin

Any good deals for this? I like the design.


----------



## requal

superuser1 said:


> This is the description of DM8 from Penon, where is the 8th BA? or am I missing something?


Model name is not connected with amount of drivers, same as DM6 was 5 ba set.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 21, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> Any good deals for this? I like the design.



Ebay. Some good deals for them on there. I got mine for a steal due to a low ball offer being accepted. Microdriver than provides a balanced and musical approach. Excellent stage and good detail retrieval, but it's truly a musical affair with these. Not technical affair.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Monster-Headphones-Miles-Davis-Trumpet/174269669839


----------



## Penon (Nov 21, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> This is the description of DM8 from Penon, where is the 8th BA? or am I missing something?


*Sorry about this, thank you for pointing out the error, we have revised it ,the low frequency is composite driver , it should be 2 X Sonion.


*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Penon said:


> *Sorry about this, thank you for pointing out the error, we have revised it ,the low frequency is composite driver , it should be 2 X Sonion.
> *



Are you going to have a special on the NM2+ for Black Friday?


----------



## trellus

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Are you going to have a special on the NM2+ for Black Friday?



they said yes and 10% off in this other thread


----------



## unifutomaki

After running in the CST by shuffling my music library for the better part of 18 hours and swapping the stock Starline tips for Sony Hybrids, the CCA CST have evened out somewhat and are now less dry and thin-sounding than they were out of the box. While by no means the last word in refinement, my dinner last night cost more than these. I think these would make excellent holiday gifts for friends and family members who have up to this point only known the sound of crummy Apple buds or Samsung fauxKG specials, since they will fit any ear and are worn cable down, which is what most people are used to. There's nothing really wrong with them for the price, the wood is a nice touch, and the KZ signature should work for them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> After running in the CST by shuffling my music library for the better part of 18 hours and swapping the stock Starline tips for Sony Hybrids, the CCA CST have evened out somewhat and are now less dry and thin-sounding than they were out of the box. While by no means the last word in refinement, my dinner last night cost more than these. I think these would make excellent holiday gifts for friends and family members who have up to this point only known the sound of crummy Apple buds or Samsung fauxKG specials, since they will fit any ear and are worn cable down, which is what most people are used to. There's nothing really wrong with them for the price, the wood is a nice touch, and the KZ signature should work for them.



I essentially got my CCA CST for free, so i'm not really worried about outstanding performance. I'm cool with them being middle of the road single dynamic, where i can use them with the R2 while walking and working out.


----------



## FSTOP

Not hardware related, but useful. I've been a beta tester for Poweramp (app) for several years. The latest version upgrade allows you to custom set the EQ up to 32 bands (from the standard 10), if you so desire...


----------



## cqtek

I don't know if it's the best place to make the consultation, excuse me if it's not... (I am willing to move the question to another more suitable thread).
But after trying the Earmen Sparrow and the quality of its balanced output, I am trying to buy cables with a 2.5mm plug, not very expensive.

I have received an ad for these cables and they look good:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005001779752399.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005001775418863.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005001780387718.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005001780565696.html

This one, in a few hours, will go down in price and will be very affordable.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html

Like this one, it looks like the ones in the ArtMagic VG4 BGVPs, which have a very soft touch...

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4001244591805.html

Of the ones I have and like very much is the one I recently analyzed, the ISN AUDIO C4, but I think I will buy it for the most special EMI...

One that looks a lot like it, the Faaeal cable, I like it too, but it doesn't have so many options of two pin plugs (QDC or TFZ)

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

Any other recommendations for that price? Which do you think is the best cable under $25?

Thank you.


----------



## IEMusic

cqtek said:


> I don't know if it's the best place to make the consultation, excuse me if it's not... (I am willing to move the question to another more suitable thread).
> But after trying the Earmen Sparrow and the quality of its balanced output, I am trying to buy cables with a 2.5mm plug, not very expensive.
> 
> I have received an ad for these cables and they look good:
> ...


For silver cables, look to the KBEAR Limpid, Limpid Pro, which is the same as the NiceHCK LitzPS, LitzPS Pro, or there’s the TRN T3.

For copper cables, the Faaeal you mentioned, and there is the NiceHCK LitzOCC.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 21, 2020)

Actually saw these are on Amazon US if you feel there are a possible "new reference" 




Very Tin Hifi-ish with a curvy cable connector.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if most people here would consider this tuning... Too safe?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Actually saw these are on Amazon US if you feel there are a possible "new reference"
> 
> Very Tin Hifi-ish with a curvy cable connector.



$25.00 shipping?! LOL HARD PASS, though they are intriguing in a way, but my Sonicast is DF acoustics and they are very bass light. Single BA bass light.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I've been using my UE TF10's the last two days, just getting some mileage out of these fantastic sounding earphones, with that gigantic tall wall of sound, then i put the LZ A7 in and holy smokes!! The A7's sound even better than 2 days back! Just goes to show you how technically amazing they are, that they can immediately trump the TF10's, and it's audibly noticeable. Still waiting for the Tape Pros, which i have high hopes for.


----------



## jeejack

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Getting a Sony of this caliber for $500 off, and the condition it looks to be in, it's a no brainer. i'm a Sony fanatic myself. I've saved all my Sony's (five over the last 12 years), even the dead ones. They are in a box. can't throw them away/ they've always given me so much pleasure, so well done, and let me know how you like it and if it's worth pursuing?


Still worth buying NW A55 ?


----------



## unifutomaki

jeejack said:


> Still worth buying NW A55 ?



I do believe so. Buying second-hand gear may not be palatable or feasible for everybody, so the A55 provides Sony's sound signature, hardware design and software ease-of-use at a very affordable price. The A55 also lasts significantly longer on a charge than the ZX300, so there's that!


----------



## cenizas

jant71 said:


> *news*
> 
> *UCOTECH, dynamic earphone "RE-1" aiming for "new reference"*
> 
> ...





jant71 said:


> Actually saw these are on Amazon US if you feel there are a possible "new reference"
> 
> Very Tin Hifi-ish with a curvy cable connector.


The Ucotech RE-1 frequency response was published if anyone's interested


----------



## RikudouGoku

AUNE Jasper (1 DD) = 300 usd







BGGAR Graph


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> AUNE Jasper (1 DD) = 300 usd
> 
> 
> 
> BGGAR Graph



Wow the manufacturer must have faith in themselves to launch straight into the $300 region for a single DD. That's like competing with Tanchjim Oxygen.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Wow the manufacturer must have faith in themselves to launch straight into the $300 region for a single DD. That's like competing with Tanchjim Oxygen.


They do make amps/dacs but this really is their first iem I believe? Quite daring to say the least, with the LZ A7 and the Tanchjim Oxygen at that price range lol.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

RikudouGoku said:


> AUNE Jasper (1 DD) = 300 usd
> 
> 
> 
> BGGAR Graph


Can't wait for them. I own Aune's first model - E1 (Polish Aune's distributor has exclusivity for it). Also single dynamic and it is still my favourite set - organic sound, very coherent. This one is much pricier but i exprect to be much better. Deffinitelly on my list.


----------



## chickenmoon

Aune E1 was their first I believe.


----------



## chickenmoon

prawdziwysimone said:


> Can't wait for them. I own Aune's first model - E1 (Polish Aune's distributor has exclusivity for it). Also single dynamic and it is still my favourite set - organic sound, very coherent. This one is much pricier but i exprect to be much better. Deffinitelly on my list.



Ah that's why it can only be found in Poland (weird). I almost bought it multiple times.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Wow the manufacturer must have faith in themselves to launch straight into the $300 region for a single DD. That's like competing with Tanchjim Oxygen.



Yet another expensive, mirrored finish single DD - feels like I've seen this before


----------



## zolyniakm (Nov 22, 2020)

Aune Jasper are really nice. Build quality is good, the case is stylish and the sound is great. I was able to listen to their two tuning options and finally they have chosen the better one IMHO. Natural tonality with great lows (quite fast, with precise subbass), clear, but not thin mids with upfront vocals, smooth, yet detailed highs. Channel separation, stage high and overall holography are good. Very interesing and competitive IEM for this price.

Jasper works great with premium cables and nicely reacts to tips rolling (more lows with Symbio W peel, more neutral sound with Acoustune AET08a etc.), so their sound is easy to further personalize.


----------



## davidmolliere

@zolyniakm Interesting, thanks for sharing I had missed that!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

zolyniakm said:


> Aune Jasper are really nice. Build quality is good, the case is stylish and the sound is great. I was able to listen to their two tuning options and finally they have chosen the better one IMHO. Natural tonality with great lows (quite fast, with precise subbass), clear, but not thin mids with upfront vocals, smooth, yet detailed highs. Channel separation, stage high and overall holography are good. Very interesing and competitive IEM for this price.
> 
> Jasper works great with premium cables and nicely reacts to tips rolling (more lows with Symbio W peel, more neutral sound with Acoustune AET08a etc.), so their sound is easy to further personalize.


You lost me at smooth highs. At those prices, i don't want "smooth and detailed". I want vibrant, extended, and CONTROLLED. Like the A7, RE-00, or IE800.


----------



## zolyniakm (Nov 22, 2020)

@davidmolliere you welcome 



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You lost me at smooth highs. At those prices, i don't want "smooth and detailed". I want vibrant, extended, and CONTROLLED. Like the A7, RE-00, or IE800.



Jasper's highs aren't dark, lifeless or dull. Treble extension is surprisingly good and the presentation has a nice amount of air. Also highs are quite lively, there is nice splash and hi-hat isn't too distant. Yet highs aren't overly bright and upfront (they sit a bit behind vocals, at the same time aren't merged with background).

If you are searching for very exciting highs with accented crash, Jasper prodobly won't provide that. Sound is quite lively and detailed (especially with something like Azla Sedna tips and better quality cable), yet smooth (as not harsh or piercing), without sibilance. Overall, different people have different tastes, but many could like Jasper's tuning.

Oxygen/KXXS' highs (especially lower around 6 kHz) are darker, less lively than Jasper's. DUNU Falcon-C on the other hand has a noticeable brighter, thinner treble (with stock cable, that doesn't match well with sound signature). Something like Phonic BWD8 (African Padauk wood), ikko OH7 have even smoother, less extended highs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 22, 2020)

zolyniakm said:


> @davidmolliere you welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you on the KXXS. So i'm understanding you with the Jasper sound now. It's why the KXXS sits. Similar to the RE-400, and why I sold the Mofasest Trio. Dark and very unlively treble. Ok, we hear similarly, so i got the grasp now. Thanks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

zolyniakm said:


> @davidmolliere you welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it compare to oxygen? Sidegrade or upgrade? Also mainly interested in male vocals and details.


----------



## hmscott (Nov 22, 2020)

Ran across the Blon BL-30 over ear headphones on* Drop for $100* and *AliExpress for $119* - the listing on Drop doesn't show a carry case photo, but the listing on AliExpress does.

*BLON BL-30 Full Size Over-Ear Headphone with 70mm Driver, Open Back Style, Detachable 3.5mm Cable, Adjustable Headband*




Also has independent connectors to each cup, so I can get a balanced cable for it :




Has anyone here listened to the Blon BL-30 yet?

I've seen a couple of reviews - apparently they missed their 11.11 debut, but are out now.

Linsoul has some specifications up, not much:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/blon-bl-30

     Impedance - 150 ohms (high impedance)      
     Sensitivity  -  110dB      
     Frequency range  -  20-20KHz      
     Cable length  -  1.5m        
     Style  -  Open back


----------



## kmmbd

Opened up my newly received Questyle CMA-400i yesterday and the internal layout was too gorgeous to not take some photos. All high quality components: Noratel toroidal mains transformer, dale resistors, wima/nichicon fg caps, and that rock-solid aluminium chassis which is unassumingly thick.

About the DAC/Amp itself - it's one of the best I've heard till now and I'd put it ahead of the RME ADI-2 in terms of amp performance (better dynamics and separation on the CMA-400i). The RME DAC/Amp however has a better DAC implementation with more reconstruction filter options and a very capable UI/UX that has a dizzying array of options. Still, being a fan of Questyle's signature, I picked the CMA-400i in the end and enjoying the pairing with the HD-650.


----------



## zolyniakm (Nov 22, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> How does it compare to oxygen? Sidegrade or upgrade? Also mainly interested in male vocals and details.



Considering I use hybrid cables like Labkable Draco and Ego Audio Cocktail with Oxygen/KXXS to make them sound more lively and dynamic, I would say I could prefer Jasper, that sound that way out of the box. It could be also the fascination with the novelty (last 2,3 weeks I listening mainly to Jaspers and few others like IT07, NX Ears Opera, Phonic BWD8, Anew X-One and cheaper Coastaudio Nebulae, leaving aside DUNU Luna, EE LX and few my other favourites). Overall, I can't say it's a big, very noticable upgrade over Oxygen (I would say both are a bit better than KXXS, but for some users changing KXXS for them could be also unjustifiable).

So I go for more like sidegrade for better lows, touch more forward and better defined male vocals (less smoothed/muffled out) and more lively cymbals. Oxygen and KXXS have a wider stage, but Jasper provides a bit "bigger sound" with better channel separation. Level of detail seems to be similar - Oxygen maybe a bit better for upper mids, Jasper with better lows and lower treble definition. Oxygen (as well as KXXS) are more Harman-neutral like. I would describe Jasper as kind of natural-neutral tuning (a touch more "fun and musicality" comparing to more "sterile" Oxygen/KXXS).

I'm big fan of single DD so I would recommend to try both


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You lost me at smooth highs. At those prices, i don't want "smooth and detailed". I want vibrant, extended, and CONTROLLED. Like the A7, RE-00, or IE800.



i remember the Sony M9 also being smooth and detailed in the treble.. and that's more than three times the price   
that one is great though.. one of those IEMs that can made me stop and listened to the whole song when i auditioned it


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chinmie said:


> i remember the Sony M9 also being smooth and detailed in the treble.. and that's more than three times the price
> that one is great though.. one of those IEMs that can made me stop and listened to the whole song when i auditioned it



a lot of Sony products are smooth in the highs and detailed. Seems to be the Sony house tuning. Now there are a few exceptions of note (EX1000), but those are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Speaking of Sony, listening to Yes - Fragile in super hi resolution using the Sony Z5 with the Azla Xelastic tips was a true aural pleasure. the quirky fit is alleviated with the air tight fit and grip of the Xelastics. I got the idea for using them on the Z5 because I was using my two pairs on the UE TF10 and UE700. The TF10 are notorious for their awkward fit, and they fit and seal great with the Xelastics, so i switched tips with the UE700 and voila! Great fit and sound from the Z5. Comfortable. The Z5 truly are very capable and detailed when paired with the R5 and Xelastics.


----------



## audio123

Received some PMs lately on what's my 'Best Value' gear of the year. This comes as no surprise as the year 2020 is coming to an end. This year, I have tried many competent audio gears ranging from budget to top of the line. All I can say is that the market is going to get even more saturated next year. The IEM that exceeds my expectations and presents excellent value goes to: 



Spoiler



NF NM2+. Full Review Here


----------



## brsdrgn

Finally ordered A7 from NiceHCK's store and they shipped it immediately. Very impressive. At the moment I'm considering nm2+. Maybe I'll order that one too. 😁


----------



## dharmasteve

Anyone familiar with Dudo Audio Store on Ali. They have a massive discount on NF Audio NM2 +. Are they reliable? Thank you guys.


----------



## Audio Fun

audio123 said:


> Received some PMs lately on what's my 'Best Value' gear of the year. This comes as no surprise as the year 2020 is coming to an end. This year, I have tried many competent audio gears ranging from budget to top of the line. All I can say is that the market is going to get even more saturated next year. The IEM that exceeds my expectations and presents excellent value goes to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wandering which IEM go second, is it Penon ORB?


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> Finally ordered A7 from NiceHCK's store and they shipped it immediately. Very impressive. At the moment I'm considering nm2+. Maybe I'll order that one too. 😁


Wow that' very impressive. I ordered mine from KRHifi, hope have a better luck this time


----------



## brsdrgn

Do you guys have any recommendations for a sub 150$ over ear headphones?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> a lot of Sony products are smooth in the highs and 9o mi jidetailed. Seems to be the Sony house tuning. Now there are a few exceptions of note (EX1000), but those are the exception and not the rule.





Audio Fun said:


> Just wandering which IEM go second, is it Penon ORB?


What one is that?7


----------



## Xinlisupreme

RikudouGoku said:


> Reecho Insects Awaken = (4 knowles BA) = sale 300 usd (MSRP 330)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@RikudouGoku have you tested it?


----------



## audio123

Audio Fun said:


> Just wandering which IEM go second, is it Penon ORB?


Second is extremely tough to pick. Penon Orb, ISN H40, LZ A7, iBasso IT00/IT07/AM05, Dunu DK-2001/SA6, Fearless S8Z, Reecho Insects Awaken, etc.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> O800



Looks amazing :O


----------



## Audio Fun

audio123 said:


> Second is extremely tough to pick. Penon Orb, ISN H40, LZ A7, iBasso IT00/IT07/AM05, Dunu DK-2001/SA6, Fearless S8Z, Reecho Insects Awaken, etc.


That’s actually hard to pick, I am more interested in the reecho insects awaken, can you please share some impressions with me?


----------



## audio123

Audio Fun said:


> That’s actually hard to pick, I am more interested in the reecho insects awaken, can you please share some impressions with me?


Very soon bro. 
I think the very fact that Reecho included the Acoustune AET07 & AET08 tips shows they mean serious business for their new Insects Awaken IEM.


----------



## Audio Fun

audio123 said:


> Very soon bro.
> I think the very fact that Reecho included the Acoustune AET07 & AET08 tips shows they mean serious business for their new Insects Awaken IEM.


Alright I will stay tuned


----------



## sebek

audio123 said:


> Second is extremely tough to pick. Penon Orb, ISN H40, LZ A7, iBasso IT00/IT07/AM05, Dunu DK-2001/SA6, Fearless S8Z, Reecho Insects Awaken, etc.


So did you like NM2 + more than LZ A7?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 23, 2020)

sebek said:


> So did you like NM2 + more than LZ A7?


I like both equally but in terms of value, I have to give it to NM2+. It exceeds expectations at its price point. That's my opinion.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Xinlisupreme said:


> @RikudouGoku have you tested it?


Nope and not interested in it either since it is all BA.


----------



## jant71

Anybody know more about this...





Looks like the AP80 replacement maybe. Thinking(hoping) it keeps the FM and has up to date BT.


----------



## unifutomaki

jant71 said:


> Anybody know more about this...
> 
> 
> Looks like the AP80 replacement maybe. Thinking(hoping) it keeps the FM and has up to date BT.



Well let's hope they don't go promising podcast and audiobook features and then never getting around to actually implementing them


----------



## czarodziejnocy (Nov 23, 2020)

LZ A7 for 245$ or NM2+ for 110$?

With NM2 I can get E1DA for around 90$ and that's still less than A7. Is it worth to pay extra for just A7?


----------



## baskingshark

czarodziejnocy said:


> LZ A7 for 245$ or NM2+ for 110$?
> 
> With NM2 I can get E1DA for around 90$ and that's still less than A7. Is it worth to pay extra for just A7?



U are getting 10 different sound signatures with the LZ A7 due to the tuning switches/nozzles, so that's like getting more than 1 IEM with a purchase.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> U are getting 10 different sound signatures with the LZ A7 due to the tuning switches/nozzles, so that's like getting more than 1 IEM with a purchase.



And then you can refrain from buying any more IEMs for a good long while whilst you figure out all the different variations... oh who am I kidding there will always be a next shiny


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> Finally ordered A7 from NiceHCK's store and they shipped it immediately. Very impressive. At the moment I'm considering nm2+. Maybe I'll order that one too. 😁


Just realize that mine is shipped straight away by KRHifi. Hope all are good for everyone


----------



## kamifipy

audio123 said:


> I like both equally but in terms of value, I have to give it to NM2+. It exceeds expectations at its price point. That's my opinion.


if i already have fdx1 and lz a7 should i still go for nm2+ as an upgrade to either  of the one


----------



## audio123

@kamifipy  I wouldn't consider it as an upgrade directly. Cheers.


----------



## Luis1316

What a huge ass discount.


----------



## brsdrgn

Luis1316 said:


> What a huge ass discount.


NiceHCK store? I got also a very good deal of 230$.


----------



## Dany1

dharmasteve said:


> Anyone familiar with Dudo Audio Store on Ali. They have a massive discount on NF Audio NM2 +. Are they reliable? Thank you guys.



I just ordered from them few hours ago. Got the NF audio NM2+ for $112 after all the discounts and coupons. The store seems to have good feedback and i exchanged a few msgs with the seller before buying so it seems fine. I hope all turns out good  Super excited to receive the NM2+


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> Finally ordered A7 from NiceHCK's store and they shipped it immediately. Very impressive. At the moment I'm considering nm2+. Maybe I'll order that one too. 😁


The combo of NM2+ and LZ A7 is a superb combination, IMO, and can cover every music genre very well.



Audio Fun said:


> Just wandering which IEM go second, is it Penon ORB?


If you have the NM2+, my vote would go to the LZ A7.



czarodziejnocy said:


> LZ A7 for 245$ or NM2+ for 110$?
> 
> With NM2 I can get E1DA for around 90$ and that's still less than A7. Is it worth to pay extra for just A7?


I would get the LZ A7 between those 2.  If nothing else, it is extremely versatile, and it has technical capabilities in spades.  You can always save up for better sources later.  Choice of IEM, Headphones, Speakers always comes first IMHO,



kamifipy said:


> if i already have fdx1 and lz a7 should i still go for nm2+ as an upgrade to either  of the one


I like my NM2+ much more than my FDX1, in every way, but that doesn’t take anything away from the FDX1.  It’s still a great IEM.  The NM2+ is certainly not an “upgrade” to the LZ A7, but it is a great complement.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK store? I got also a very good deal of 230$.





Dany1 said:


> I just ordered from them few hours ago. Got the NF audio NM2+ for $112 after all the discounts and coupons. The store seems to have good feedback and i exchanged a few msgs with the seller before buying so it seems fine. I hope all turns out good  Super excited to receive the NM2+



I’ve purchased several items, this past year, from the NiceHCK stores on AliEx.  I have nothing but good things to say about them.  Very fast processing.   I’m not in any way affiliated with them (or any company), just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Luis1316

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK store? I got also a very good deal of 230$.


Yep, they really shipped them fast.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’ve purchased several items, this past year, from the NiceHCK stores on AliEx.  I have nothing but good things to say about them.  Very fast processing.   I’m not in any way affiliated with them (or any company), just a satisfied customer.


Agree, they are the first store I look at when I want something.


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 23, 2020)

Dany1 said:


> I just ordered from them few hours ago. Got the NF audio NM2+ for $112 after all the discounts and coupons. The store seems to have good feedback and i exchanged a few msgs with the seller before buying so it seems fine. I hope all turns out good  Super excited to receive the NM2+


It's like honey on a razors edge....do I....don't I? I've just received the LZ A7, I've got the Shuoer Tape Pro coming *AND *the KBear Believe on the way....*urgggg*....and the TRi i4.....and the KBear Lark.
It's a great deal for $112...a really good deal....but I have take back control of this endless stream of incoming IEM's. As I sip pandang leaf green tea, I am going to repeat *"NO" *like a mantra. I have simply enough IEMs and have had a great 11/11, so I'll be so happy to hear how good your NM2 + is. Enjoy.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> It's like honey on a razors edge....do I....don't I? I've just received the LZ A7, I've got the Shuoer Tape Pro coming *AND *the KBear Believe on the way....*urgggg*....and the TRi i4.....and the KBear Lark.
> It's a great deal for $112...a really good deal....but I have take back control of this endless stream of incoming IEM's. As I sip pandang leaf green tea, I am going to repeat *"NO" *like a mantra. I have simply enough IEMs and have had a great 11/11, so I'll be so happy to hear how good your NM2 + is. Enjoy.


The NM2+ is not going anywhere.  Sales will come around again.  Personally, I’d wait for the KBEAR Believe first.  It may be everything you need in a single DD IEM.  If you remind me later, I can compare it to the NM2+. Noooooo......Noooooo......Noooooo.  That’s good meditation that I need to do more of  .  Right now, I’m convincing myself NOT to get another A7.  I’m crazy.


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK store? I got also a very good deal of 230$.



How did you get $230? The best I’m getting for NiceHCK is $245.95


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> Reecho Insects Awaken = (4 knowles BA) = sale 300 usd (MSRP 330)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one good looking iem!


----------



## trellus

IEMusic said:


> I’ve purchased several items, this past year, from the NiceHCK stores on AliEx.  I have nothing but good things to say about them.  Very fast processing.   I’m not in any way affiliated with them (or any company), just a satisfied customer.



same experience, I purchased a lot from them last year and some this year (including 11-11), and they’ve always been honest and reliable, friendly, I’m a fan!


----------



## davidcotton

unifutomaki said:


> Well let's hope they don't go promising podcast and audiobook features and then never getting around to actually implementing them


Wouldn't be the first company to do that, would they shanling?  Honestly if you want those get a full open android player and install apps instead.  Clunky but works.  I miss the days of just being able to use the apple app for it.  Made it nice and simple.


----------



## unifutomaki

davidcotton said:


> Wouldn't be the first company to do that, would they shanling?  Honestly if you want those get a full open android player and install apps instead.  Clunky but works.  I miss the days of just being able to use the apple app for it.  Made it nice and simple.



True. Honestly the ideal device for portable video, spoken word content and internet radio remains the smartphone and not the DAP, specifically because high fidelity is not required (and frankly wasted) for such content. On the other hand, a smartphone has advantages of a large screen and always on data connection for streaming said content directly rather than having to load entire seasons of TV shows and film rentals via a PC like in the iPod days. While it is true that DAPs used to be able to do these things, I think that the dropping of these extraneous features frees up DAPs to be solely focused on music from a design and engineering standpoint, which reduces the number of compromises that have to be made. We therefore get better portable sources because of it.


----------



## audio123

Wondering what 2021 has in store for us. 2020 is quite a revolutionary year for audio gears.


----------



## ShaneyMac

audio123 said:


> 2020 is quite a revolutionary year


Yes indeed. This year is revolutionary in all fields, not just for audio gear. Unfortunately...


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> It's like honey on a razors edge....do I....don't I? I've just received the LZ A7, I've got the Shuoer Tape Pro coming *AND *the KBear Believe on the way....*urgggg*....and the TRi i4.....and the KBear Lark.
> It's a great deal for $112...a really good deal....but I have take back control of this endless stream of incoming IEM's. As I sip pandang leaf green tea, I am going to repeat *"NO" *like a mantra. I have simply enough IEMs and have had a great 11/11, so I'll be so happy to hear how good your NM2 + is. Enjoy.



I feel your joy and pain. I am trying to resist, 4 already,  and 2 to come this month alone! Plus I am still considering the A7 and Believe. This is crazy! Not enough time, let alone anything else!


----------



## IEMusic

ShaneyMac said:


> Yes indeed. This year is revolutionary in all fields, not just for audio gear. Unfortunately...


Yes!  It has truly been an ear-opening and eye-opening year to say the least!


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Wondering what 2021 has in store for us. 2020 is quite a revolutionary year for audio gears.


Hopefully better QC. I dont want to see another urbanfun lol.


----------



## IEMusic

ChrisOc said:


> I feel your joy and pain. I am trying to resist, 4 already,  and 2 to come this month alone! Plus I am still considering the A7 and Believe. This is crazy! Not enough time, let alone anything else!


Yes, the NM2+ is a fantastic IEM, but so too is the Tri i3, Tri Starlight, and Tri Starsea from all accounts.  Unfortunately, we can’t have them all.

I‘d say you’re pretty well covered already, and there are a lot of sidegrades to be had.  The A7, however, is on a different level IMO, if nothing else, for its versatility.   It‘s the perfect single IEM to take on a trip.


----------



## Gee Simpson

@audio123

Could you compare the IT00 (which I own) to the NM+2? I may go for the NM+2 if it's better.


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone spotted any good deals on Ali? Purchased TRN V90s for 16.23$ 😃 So maybe some other deals are lurking somewhere 😃


----------



## audio123

Gee Simpson said:


> @audio123
> 
> Could you compare the IT00 (which I own) to the NM+2? I may go for the NM+2 if it's better.


NM2+ more neutral bass, forward upper midrange & brighter treble.


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> @audio123
> 
> Could you compare the IT00 (which I own) to the NM+2? I may go for the NM+2 if it's better.


They’re very different.   Technically, the NM2+ is superior in every way, but the tuning is completely different.   The IT00 is warm, V-shaped, has good treble sparkle, and is a very fun IEM.   It has good technicalities for an affordable single DD IEM.  The NM2+ has phenomenal clarity, resolution and detail, with excellent speed and transients.   It is much more neutrally tuned, but with some boosted bass to help counteract the prominent upper midrange.   The IT00 is an easily likable and enjoyable IEM for most people, but it is colored.   The NM2+ really has no coloration, but has a really significant upper midrange peak, that some may find edgy and shouty.   Usually, with a little ear tip rolling and maybe changing out cables, most people end up loving the sound and technical capabilities of the NM2+.


----------



## irv003

ucotech re-1


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> How did you get $230? The best I’m getting for NiceHCK is $245.95


I had additional coupons. 🙄


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 23, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Wondering what 2021 has in store for us. 2020 is quite a revolutionary year for audio gears.


I believe that Chi-Fi especially made this possible. There were the iems delivering you the sound beyond their price points.

We've also seen new brands on the market.  For example, Hidisz definitely made a good entry with Heart Mirror and my heart goes to that one. I eventually sold my tin t2 plus and KZ ZAX after having it. If you're looking for a sub 50$, it should be definitely in your collection. I'll never sell that one for sure along with Blon Bl-03.

In case of QC Chi-Fi iems still need time and some brands should switch from mmcx to 2 pin in my opinion. Tin Hifi already made that move.

You may disagree but I think there's a little inconsistency along with the new models some brands release. I believe they're not listening what their customers wants. For example, Moondrop has entered sub 40$ market with SSR and a lot of people were complaining about the peak at 3kz region. Then they released SSP and it occurred that it has slightly elevated bass but didn't fix the SSR's issue.

And another thing which I don't like is the naming that they used which makes people confused. For example, Blon Bl-01 or tin hifi t2 plus. I understand the fact that they want to keep their tier by the numbers but for me it creates more confusion when they do that. The best example I have for this is how Sony names their smartphones especially 'Sony Xperia 1 ii' which makes you think that next model will be like 'Xperia 1 ii three' but I believe they'll have another ridiculously creative idea to name new one...


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 23, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> The NM2+ is not going anywhere.  Sales will come around again.  Personally, I’d wait for the KBEAR Believe first.  It may be everything you need in a single DD IEM.  If you remind me later, I can compare it to the NM2+. Noooooo......Noooooo......Noooooo.  That’s good meditation that I need to do more of  .  *Right now, I’m convincing myself NOT to get another A7.*  I’m crazy.


If you get another A7, which amounts to around 10 IEM's, that's like owning 10 more IEM's for a total of 20! That is crazy!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> The O800 is Oriveti's lastest flagship and their first foray into all BA IEMs. After listening extensively, I must say we are looking at a new winner here. Bass is precise with good definition. The midrange is transparent and there is a perfect balance of body & forwardness. Treble is crisp, airy and smooth. Soundstage has an open feeling. Will have more detailed impressions soon. I have nothing but praise for this IEM. Really good stuff. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



OMG🤤


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 23, 2020)

Since I don't plan on selling off anymore of my collection, I have reached my limit *knock on wood* *hope to God*. I was able to get the NM2+ for about $120 with coupon stacking and store discount, so that will be the last one for a good long time. @activatorfly  and @audio123 convinced me to take the plunge, so since i was able to get it at such a discount, and i was able to sell the JVC FW01 and cancel an order for the Sony A55, I decided this is a worthy iem to add as a companion to the A7 and Tape Pro.


----------



## tommykrebs

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ....so that will be the last one for a good long time.



UM Mest, Musicteck, from1399$ to 1189$. Available now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I got burned twice with purchases over $500.00, so that won't happen again. I'll be happy with my mid-tier purchases that are 80-90% of the top tier stuff. Those two cost me over $1,000 with taxes and shipping, and neither turned out to be a signature i was happy with, so when i sold them, I got about $550-600 back, so i lost $400 on those deals. That's a whole new mid-tier right there.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 23, 2020)

Got my Victor true wireless in today..



Not the Spial Dot SF tips which will be here tomorrow. Using with M Spiral Dots that came installed on them. Small, easy to fit and comfy, no issues. Really very likable. I'm digging the barrel shape with no relief and cable exit in the way at all. Victor studio tuned them quite nicely. Big and open, they need some burn in but the bass reaches pretty low and is sweet out of the box with good separation and definition. Maybe the lower lows have a little pre-burn-in bloat on the edges and they seem a little slow while snares sound tight and quick so those lower lows stand out as pretty tight but not as much and a little slower. Sounds like they need some hours. Just open and you hear everything and everything sounds good from highs to lows. They deserve the Victor label and are a TWS you can not have to suffer vs. your wired stuff and spend under $150($146 shipped for me). Super early but very happy with them including very usable ambient and good mics.

Size comparo vs. my Sonata...


----------



## audio123 (Nov 23, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Since I don't plan on selling off anymore of my collection, I have reached my limit *knock on wood* *hope to God*. I was able to get the NM2+ for about $120 with coupon stacking and store discount, so that will be the last one for a good long time. @activatorfly  and @audio123 convinced me to take the plunge, so since i was able to get it at such a discount, and i was able to sell the JVC FW01 and cancel an order for the Sony A55, I decided this is a worthy iem to add as a companion to the A7 and Tape Pro.


You will be in for a treat. The NF NM2+ is so good.



Spoiler: Only for those who cable roll



On a side note, using this pairing at the moment. The Penon Totem sure breathes new life into my Noble Kaiser Encore, excellent synergy. Very extended and tight bass expression, lush and clear midrange, smooth yet crisp treble. There is an enveloping soundstage. Relatively speaking, comparing to other high end cables, the Totem is very well priced.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

audio123 said:


> Wondering what 2021 has in store for us. 2020 is quite a revolutionary year for audio gears.


$50 - Tin T2+
$90 - ISN D02
$130 - FiiO FH3
$170 - NF Audio NM2+
$320 - LZ A7

All these I would say are miles ahead of their price points even from 2019 let alone 2017.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KutuzovGambit said:


> $50 - Tin T2+
> $90 - ISN D02
> $130 - FiiO FH3
> $170 - NF Audio NM2+
> ...



Let's hope the Tape Pro is added to this list for late 2020, and i've got the NM2+ on the way and the A7 are already dominating my collection.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Let's hope the Tape Pro is added to this list for late 2020, and i've got the NM2+ on the way and the A7 are already dominating my collection.


I have my fingers crossed for the KBEAR Believe.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Let's hope the Tape Pro is added to this list for late 2020, and i've got the NM2+ on the way and the A7 are already dominating my collection.


Really interested to hear what you think of the NM2+.


----------



## bhima

IEMusic said:


> I have my fingers crossed for the KBEAR Believe.


This is the one Im lurking on this sub for. Tape Pro is up there too and of course the A7. 

I just love DD headphones though. And Beryillium leads to very fast transients. Im a little sus on the Believe because the frequency graph looks pretty unrefined. Will have to wait for the reviews.


----------



## audio123

KutuzovGambit said:


> $50 - Tin T2+
> $90 - ISN D02
> $130 - FiiO FH3
> $170 - NF Audio NM2+
> ...


Add the Orb & H40 to the list.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

audio123 said:


> Add the Orb & H40 to the list.


Man I would jump on the Orbs so fast if I didn’t have my ears so full of other quality IEMs right now. The H40 is almost certainly too big for my smallish ears so I’ve crossed that one off my list despite rave reviews.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

This song and this album sound FANTASTIC using the Monster Miles Davis Trumpets. Good track to test the musicality of your sets.


----------



## audio123

KutuzovGambit said:


> Man I would jump on the Orbs so fast if I didn’t have my ears so full of other quality IEMs right now. The H40 is almost certainly too big for my smallish ears so I’ve crossed that one off my list despite rave reviews.


There are just too many quality IEMs in this saturated market. However, it depends on the audiophile whether to go for a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures or a TOTL IEM but of course, even at TOTL level, I see audiophiles collecting a variety too. To sum up, this is a never ending hobby.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Nov 23, 2020)

audio123 said:


> There are just too many quality IEMs in this saturated market. However, it depends on the audiophile whether to go for a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures or a TOTL IEM but of course, even at TOTL level, I see audiophiles collecting a variety too. To sum up, this is a never ending hobby.


I just need to force myself to stop at a few nice mid-fi units. This summer I was looking for one entry-to-mid-fi IEM and it snowballed quickly!!


----------



## CactusPete23

brsdrgn said:


> I had additional coupons. 🙄


Can anyone tell me how to use points at checkout at Aliexpress?  I don't see that option.  Thanks


----------



## audio123

KutuzovGambit said:


> I just need to force myself to stop at a few nice mid-if units. This summer I was looking for one entry to mid-fi IEM and it snowballed quickly!!


Snowball to TOTL soon.


----------



## DBaldock9

The LZ A7 that I ordered from Penon Audio on 11.11, and paid the extra $1 for express shipping - was delivered today by DHL.
.
One interesting thing about the package - there was a nice quality Balanced cable in with the box that held the A7. The odd thing was that it's a 2.5mm TRRS to 2-Pin, so it's not for the A7, which is MMCX...   
. 
After work this evening, I spent a few hours watching Hallmark Christmas Movies, with this configuration:
. 
Roku Streamer [HDMI->SPDIF]  ->  TOSLINK Switch [Optical]  ->  Topping D70 DAC (Dual AK4497) [2x 3-Pin XLR]  ->  Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp (Reflektor 6N3P-DR Tubes (1980 NOS), 4x Dual OPA627AU Op-amps) [4-Pin XLR-2.5mm TRRS]  ->  Impact Audio Copper Litz MMCX cable  ->  LZ A7 (Blue Nozzles, Switch=Monitor) 
. 
The charts in the Manual are so small, I had to view them with a magnifying lens - and there doesn't seem to be as much variety in the curves, as the LZ A4 has. When I have some uninterrupted time over the Thanksgiving Holiday, I'll have to try out the different nozzles, tips, and switch settings - listening to some music that I'm familiar with.


----------



## slex

DBaldock9 said:


> The LZ A7 that I ordered from Penon Audio on 11.11, and paid the extra $1 for express shipping - was delivered today by DHL.
> .
> One interesting thing about the package - there was a nice quality Balanced cable in with the box that held the A7. The odd thing was that it's a 2.5mm TRRS to 2-Pin, so it's not for the A7, which is MMCX...
> .
> ...


You are using the unpopular blue nozzle.The popular ones are pop/red or monitor/silver. Check if you have good seal with your regular size tips. I have to upsize my regular M tips to L size for a better seal and isolation due to the small size of A7.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I enjoy black with MONITOR. Just brilliant sound. Love it.


----------



## brsdrgn

Could you please make a comparison between nm2+ and Kbear Believe? They're costing almost the same and they're almost in the same price range. About nm2+ I read many good reviews but for Believe, I can't say the same and I'm super curious.


----------



## unifutomaki

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please make a comparison between nm2+ and Kbear Believe? They're costing almost the same and they're almost in the same price range. About nm2+ I read many good reviews but for Believe, I can't say the same and I'm super curious.



I think most people who ordered BElieve are still waiting on their orders. Patience, tiger


----------



## Zambu (Nov 24, 2020)

KutuzovGambit said:


> I just need to force myself to stop at a few nice mid-fi units. This summer I was looking for one entry-to-mid-fi IEM and it snowballed quickly!!



I was supposed to buy a "small mp3 player with some wireless earbuds for running etc. as my gym was closed due to Covid" but it kind of snowballed   🤷‍♀️


----------



## slex

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please make a comparison between nm2+ and Kbear Believe? They're costing almost the same and they're almost in the same price range. About nm2+ I read many good reviews but for Believe, I can't say the same and I'm super curious.


I only "believe" the lows will trump NM2+😄


----------



## brsdrgn

slex said:


> I only "believe" the lows will trump NM2+😄


Okay then I should nm2. 🙄


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i can't "believe" i bit on the MT300, but I got this promotional message from ali saying they were 75% off the original price, so i ended up getting it for $67.00 with free shipping, so like a fool, I pushed buy. It must be the EST? lol


----------



## slex

brsdrgn said:


> Okay then I should nm2. 🙄


NM2+ is a monitor iem, A better comparison with regards to price point against KBear BElieve is the Fiio FH3, both have the BE inside them. Though I " believe" it has a better timbre against Fiio FH3 due to 1DD.


----------



## cappuchino

Has anyone used BGVP A07 tips? What does it do to the sound?



Spoiler: BGVP Tips


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i can't "believe" i bit on the MT300, but I got this promotional message from ali saying they were 75% off the original price, so i ended up getting it for $67.00 with free shipping, so like a fool, I pushed buy. It must be the EST? lol



Nice, I'm looking forward to your impressions! Fwiw I've got the K520 that uses the same MMCX as the MT300 and it seems to work with third party cables without any issues. It does also look as if it's a very good solution for MMCX. The K520 themselves are nothing special. Not bad but just one in the crowd.....


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 24, 2020)

So I was checking on the tracking status of my IEMs. The Shuoer Tape Pro, KBear Believe, TRi i4 and KBear Lark and Moondrop SSP. Arghhh.....the Customs have my Moondrop SSP. That means £8.00 Royal Mail and probably £6 duty and VAT. As they say in my cockney lands F£$£ em. Karma is strange. Ring, Ring...the doorbell, and holding a little box was Mr Postman. Absolutely no idea what it was, except it was from dear old China. Excitedly opened the Box and *'lo and behold' *it was the .........Shuoer Tape Pro. Silver version. It comes with a really lovely 2.5 balanced cable. Luckily I have a FiiO 2.5mm to 4.4mm converter, put on Spiral Dots and I was away and kicking with my HiBy R5. First things first. On my LZ A7 and TRi Starsea I have the volume at 30 out of 100 high gain and it's loud. The Tape Pro's need to be driven at about 40....edit....34. They like some  juice. I'm just breaking them in, not even brain burned-in or any empirical burn-in. I never even heard the original Tape. So first words......excellent!! Vocals are great as is vocal timbre. I will say no more as there is some way to go...but these are good and no upper mid/treble glare. Very good job at tuning. Now my shopping is at the door and then I'm gonna listen some more. These are going to make a lot of folks happy.


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> So I was checking on the tracking status of my IEMs. The Shuoer Tape Pro, KBear Believe, TRi i4 and KBear Lark and Moondrop SSP. Arghhh.....the Customs have my Moondrop SSP. That means £8.00 Royal Mail and probably £6 duty and VAT. As they say in my cockney lands F£$£ em. Karma is strange. Ring, Ring...the doorbell, and holding a little box was Mr Postman. Absolutely no idea what it was, except it was from dear old China. Excitedly opened the Box and *'lo and behold' *it was the .........Shuoer Tape Pro. Silver version. It comes with a really lovely 2.5 balanced cable. Luckily I have a FiiO 2.5mm to 4.4mm converter, put on Spiral Dots and I was away and kicking with my HiBy R5. First things first. On my LZ A7 and TRi Starsea I have the volume at 30 out of 100 high gain and it's loud. The Tape Pro's need to be driven at about 40....edit....34. They like some  juice. I'm just breaking them in, not even brain burned-in or any empirical burn-in. I never even heard the original Tape. So first words......excellent!! Vocals are great as is vocal timbre. I will say no more as there is some way to go...but these are good and no upper mid/treble glare. Very good job at tuning. Now my shopping is at the door and then I'm gonna listen some more. These are going to make a lot of folks happy.


Are the soundstage wide as A7? Mine should be on my doorstep in 2 days time. Blue Silver color, just like NM2+ color theme☺️


----------



## claud W (Nov 24, 2020)

Based on Audio 123's advice, I ordered the NF NM2+ this morning from Penon during their BF sale ($159). I also ordered ISN SC4 and Penon Fiery cords too. Shipment time from HK is quicker than from China.


----------



## dharmasteve

slex said:


> Are the soundstage wide as A7? Mine should be on my doorstep in 2 days time. Blue Silver color, just like NM2+ color theme☺️


Will be more sure later when I get another session. I dont think that it has the enormous soundstage of the LZ A7 or TRi Starsea. But It has great foot-tapping rhythm like a DD. Quite smooth yet fast. I may change what I'm saying at second listen but that's really early moments of listening. On Ornette Coleman's tears inside the bass is well reproduced and in the right place. They are not V shaped. Will listen to some classical music later. I cannot imagine anybody not liking them just from the initial sound.


----------



## audio123

Just tried the Penon Volt + Azla Xelastec + Penon Totem out of the iBasso DX220 Max. All I can say is wow, just wow. Every component just complements each other, insane synergy.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please make a comparison between nm2+ and Kbear Believe? They're costing almost the same and they're almost in the same price range. About nm2+ I read many good reviews but for Believe, I can't say the same and I'm super curious.


@baskingshark got in the very first initial impressions on the KBEAR Believe.  Seems like quite a different tuning from the NM2+. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/post-15995144


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Just tried the Penon Volt + Azla Xelastec + Penon Totem out of the iBasso DX220 Max. All I can say is wow, just wow. Every component just complements each other, insane synergy.


You make me mad BRO! 
I find Azla Xelastec has amazing sinergy with Volt and my Shanling M6 pro with stock cable but i'm considering Hiby R6 2020 and Totem adapter
https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html


----------



## audio123

Xinlisupreme said:


> You make me mad BRO!
> I find Azla Xelastec has amazing sinergy with Volt and my Shanling M6 pro with stock cable but i'm considering Hiby R6 2020 and Totem adapter
> https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html


The synergy is out of this world...


----------



## IEMusic

Xinlisupreme said:


> You make me mad BRO!
> I find Azla Xelastec has amazing sinergy with Volt and my Shanling M6 pro with stock cable but i'm considering Hiby R6 2020 and Totem adapter
> https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html


If the Totem cable material improves the sound by adding something into the mix, akin to a tube amp, then this may work.  If not, I don’t know how using a specialized adapter on the stock cable will change anything.  🤷‍♂️

I’m genuinely curious, and hope this doesn’t deteriorate into yet another cable fight.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be getting the BGVP DM8 for review. Got a weakness for wood shells. These things are talking to me. This should be interesting as I haven't had a BGVP earphone in a while. Will report when I get this one.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 24, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> @baskingshark got in the very first initial impressions on the KBEAR Believe.  Seems like quite a different tuning from the NM2+.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/post-15995144


Seems like the NM2+ has better clarity and imaging with an analytical presentation. Thanks for sharing your impression @baskingshark. Strictly based off the impressions, I believe that I am not a fan of such sound profile and don't quite believe in the Believe. Shall try it soon to see if the Believe is believable.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> The K520 themselves are nothing special. Not bad but just one in the crowd.....



That’s how I felt about them. I did have high hopes, especially given the new driver tech. Like you said, not bad just another ChiFi fish in the sea...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Seems like the NM2+ has better clarity and imaging with an analytical presentation. Thanks for sharing your impression @baskingshark. Strictly based off the impressions, I believe that I am not a fan of such sound profile and don't quite believe in the Believe. Shall try it soon to see if the Believe is believable.



Since you figured out my preferred sound sig, these are not up my alley, so i'll be putting the big pass on them. Btw, the Astrotec AX60 is $200 off on Penon. Not sure even at that price how much value you get from Astrotec's former flagship? I've had the AX30 and 35, and didn't really enjoy either.


----------



## IEMusic

I’m still curious about See Audio, in particular, the Vantina V10.  So far no one wants to risk over $900.  I just would like to know if it really is the same as the Anole VX.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Someone please tell me not to buy the Tri i3 on AE for $103...


----------



## brsdrgn

KutuzovGambit said:


> Someone please tell me not to buy the Tri i3 on AE for $103...


Please don't buy Tri i3 on AE for 103$!


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> If the Totem cable material improves the sound by adding something into the mix, akin to a tube amp, then this may work.  If not, I don’t know how using a specialized adapter on the stock cable will change anything.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> I’m genuinely curious, and hope this doesn’t deteriorate into yet another cable fight.


No one showed any measurements, but you ought to love the reviewer-store synergies


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the Astrotec AX60 is $103 and it's actually got treble from what i read, vs the laid back treble of the i3.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

A discovery! With Hiby! Partnering the Hiby R5 with the Hiby FD1 amp/dac via balanced output IS DA BOMB DIGGITY!! It provides the R5 with a little more air and treble extension, while really presenting a punchy bass and just a touch more stage. a touch. It kinda remedies what are shortcoming with the R5. A beautiful combo.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Since you figured out my preferred sound sig, these are not up my alley, so i'll be putting the big pass on them. Btw, the Astrotec AX60 is $200 off on Penon. Not sure even at that price how much value you get from Astrotec's former flagship? I've had the AX30 and 35, and didn't really enjoy either.


Yea definitely not your preferred sound signature. Have tried AX60 long time ago. Can't remember the sound. In general, those Astrotec IEMs I have tried, I don't rate them at all.


IEMusic said:


> I’m still curious about See Audio, in particular, the Vantina V10.  So far no one wants to risk over $900.  I just would like to know if it really is the same as the Anole VX.


Same here.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Yea definitely not your preferred sound signature. Have tried AX60 long time ago. Can't remember the sound. In general, those Astrotec IEMs I have tried, I don't rate them at all.
> Same here.



That's why i fear plunking even $100 down on them, because i looked them up, and they got mixed reviews. some liked them a lot and said they were a 'fun" sounding iem, and other said for a flagship, they were very underwhelming with average stage, details, and imaging, so i dunno?


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's why i fear plunking even $100 down on them, because i looked them up, and they got mixed reviews. some liked them a lot and said they were a 'fun" sounding iem, and other said for a flagship, they were very underwhelming with average stage, details, and imaging, so i dunno?


Better off saving the money bro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

for those of you interested in the Tri Starlight EST flagship, which has gotten a lot of positive feedback, it's on sale with a huge price drop on this site...

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKIow1X


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> for those of you interested in the Tri Starlight EST flagship, which has gotten a lot of positive feedback, it's on sale with a huge price drop on this site...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKIow1X


I was able to find it as low as $550 for 11/11, and I think at least one person purchased it for even less.  It was so incredibly tempting.  It would be great if even more people purchase it and could provide more impressions.


----------



## Gee Simpson

@audio123 @IEMusic

Thanks for the feedback. Hmm... I'm not usually one for neutral bass but this would certainly give me something different. Is it easy to drive?


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> @audio123 @IEMusic
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Hmm... I'm not usually one for neutral bass but this would certainly give me something different. Is it easy to drive?


The NM2+ has a well balanced, uncolored, and neutral-ish tuning, but the bass is not strictly neutral.  There is some boost in the bass.  It is a little more mid bass biased to help counteract the prominent upper midrange.   The sub bass is really well extended, and has good rumble.  While it has the technical chops to be an analytical IEM, it is still really fun to listen to.   It is easy to drive, and can work great even out of your phone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ok, I used my gift card early, which was supposed to be my birthday present from my twin children, and like in all previous years, i bought earphones i most certainly didn't need, but now that i used this gift card, i'm tapped. No more money for audio gear. HAPPY HOLIDAYS, EVERYONE!! I'll be living vicariously through the rest of you for the time being! Spoil me with great reviews and make me jelly! lol


----------



## jant71

Tips came in today. Price was better at release. $14 instead of $22 which is reasonable enough.










Plain non-SD "SF", Spiral Dot SF, Spiral Dot, Earfit, and Hybrid. All medium.

No sound impression just yet but by looking you can see they are a slightly different silicone on the outside than the Spiral Dots and the thinner rim at the top edge of the bore. So, softer, a smidge shorter in overall length and the bottom 40% is just not there vs. normal Spiral Dots. So, the assumption would be less and softer should bring a bit less seal and shift toward the top end and some treble and crispness added to the standard Spiral Dot sound. We'll see.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Tips came in today. Price was better at release. $14 instead of $22 which is reasonable enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About 70% of my earphones are equipped with JVC Spiral Dots, and the other 30% are Azla, Spinfits, or UE silicones.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I’m still curious about See Audio, in particular, the Vantina V10.  So far no one wants to risk over $900.  I just would like to know if it really is the same as the Anole VX.



It does look suspiciously like an Anole VX, perhaps an OEM? But too risky to blind buy at $900 USD. Nevertheless, when it comes to such predicaments, we can always depend on @RikudouGoku to take one for the team to get it. Thank you @RikudouGoku for your services to headfi and audiophiledom!




IEMusic said:


> The NM2+ has a well balanced, uncolored, and neutral-ish tuning, but the bass is not strictly neutral.  There is some boost in the bass.  It is a little more mid bass biased to help counteract the prominent upper midrange.   The sub bass is really well extended, and has good rumble.  While it has the technical chops to be an analytical IEM, it is still really fun to listen to.   It is easy to drive, and can work great even out of your phone.





audio123 said:


> Seems like the NM2+ has better clarity and imaging with an analytical presentation. Thanks for sharing your impression @baskingshark. Strictly based off the impressions, I believe that I am not a fan of such sound profile and don't quite believe in the Believe. Shall try it soon to see if the Believe is believable.



I haven't listened to the NM2+ but would very much like to one day, read many good reviews about it. I do believe (no pun intended) that the BElieve will be a very differently tuned set, it is not analytical or that technical, more of a soothing laid back tuning. I read somewhere that NM2+ can perhaps compete with some multi drivers in technical performance!

BElieve is also rather difficult to drive as per the low sensitivity ratings. So this is also another factor to take into consideration if one doesn't have an amp, as it sounds congested with a slow bass on lower powered sources and smartphones.


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> About 70% of my earphones are equipped with JVC Spiral Dots, and the other 30% are Azla, Spinfits, or UE silicones.



Amongst my favorites outside of Spinfit which after the first version I never tried any subsequent types. UE old school translucent gray more than the newer clear UE though I have both. Thinking these are gonna sound like the UE gray esp since they both seal more on top and not below. UE gray is always a bit lighter brighter in sound. Can be a bit uncomfy after a while with the firmness up top which is a difference here. Spiral Dot SF should be better with that.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> ...we can always depend on @RikudouGoku to take one for the team to get it. Thank you @RikudouGoku for your services to headfi and audiophiledom!


Really?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Amongst my favorites outside of Spinfit which after the first version I never tried any subsequent types. UE old school translucent gray more than the newer clear UE though I have both. Thinking these are gonna sound like the UE gray esp since they both seal more on top and not below. UE gray is always a bit lighter brighter in sound. Can be a bit uncomfy after a while with the firmness up top which is a difference here. Spiral Dot SF should be better with that.



I only have the translucent gray because i recently bought a pair of Ue TF10's. Those are the only UE's i know of that have that type of tip. the others in my collection all came with the clear silicone tips that i really enjoy as well. I use those gray tips on another iem, as the Azla Xelastecs are much better for the funky fit UE TF10.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 24, 2020)

Can't say this enough. At the end of the day, we all just want gears that suit us for the music we are listening for personal enjoyment. 



Gee Simpson said:


> @audio123 @IEMusic
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Hmm... I'm not usually one for neutral bass but this would certainly give me something different. Is it easy to drive?


What @IEMusic said earlier.


----------



## twister6

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ddhifi/photos/a.301400943847422/666265710694275/
> 
> Interesting new IEM (Janus) that has both 2 pin and MMCX connectors. I dunno if this is a gimmick or not, but not sure it is worth the effort, since we can use 2 pin-MMCX adaptors and most of us will just stick a cable on it permanently.
> 
> ...



Was searching HF to see if this has been mentioned anywhere else; seems like this post is the only one which is very appropriate for Discovery thread 

@ddHiFi Janus is not a gimmick, and it was finalized and just released, single DD with a clever dual wiring of the shell to connect either 2pin or mmcx cable.  Do we need IEM with both 2pin and mmcx?  I guess it will depend on how many cables you have, which one is you favorite, and do you have it with either 2pin or mmcx connectors.  It is definitely convenient and unique as hell, just like every accessory by DDHiFi.  The same as some of the FiiO/Shanling DAPs that come with both 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced jacks.  Plus, if your cable doesn't have a pre-shaped heat-shrink earhooks, you can easily wear it up or down.  It comes with a stock pure copper Forrest cable, and I actually enjoy wearing it with a wire down, while optional higher end spc Sky cable (in a picture below, 2pin/mmcx variants) is good for over the ear.  Need to burn in, but I can hear this final production model to sound a whole lot better out of the box in comparison to early prototype from a few months ago.

While I personally more familiar with higher end IEMs, thus it will be hard for me to compare it to other popular chi-fi IEMs under $200, this one definitely stands out from a crowd with a rather original design concept.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

That Janus looks sweet!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For you metal fans, a little defunct band called Dryll, featuring guitarist Mantas from Venom. Some chugging metalcore with really nice drums with cymbal strikes to test those mids and highs.


----------



## kmmbd

Completed the "Questyle" combo: QP1R for on-the-go listening and CMA-400i for the times when I'm tied to the desk. Frankly, the likes of Cayin and Questyle can hang with some of the best DAC/Amp manufacturers out there. The QP1R is a highly recommended DAP if all you want is solid playback capabilities. The class-A amp sounds different to most DAPs out there (in any price range) and gives an analogue-ish tone without sacrificing the minute details.


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> Completed the "Questyle" combo: QP1R for on-the-go listening and CMA-400i for the times when I'm tied to the desk. Frankly, the likes of Cayin and Questyle can hang with some of the best DAC/Amp manufacturers out there. The QP1R is a highly recommended DAP if all you want is solid playback capabilities. The class-A amp sounds different to most DAPs out there (in any price range) and gives an analogue-ish tone without sacrificing the minute details.



Sweet setup  Questyle builds really stylish gear, but their poor aftersales support and communication, even relative to other Chinese companies, has always given me pause. It's almost like if something goes wrong, you're pretty much on your own.


----------



## doushi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> About 70% of my earphones are equipped with JVC Spiral Dots, and the other 30% are Azla, Spinfits, or UE silicones.


where is the best place to get spiral dots from?


----------



## cheewheol

IEMusic said:


> I was able to find it as low as $550 for 11/11, and I think at least one person purchased it for even less.  It was so incredibly tempting.  It would be great if even more people purchase it and could provide more impressions.


AK audio had it for $490 after coupons...but damn i hate that store. Rather get it at $520 from Kbear store. Either way I didn't, cant afford a big purchase currently. And of course, more reviews would help, althought Chris's review pointed out that I may heavily favour the set


----------



## Dany1

doushi said:


> where is the best place to get spiral dots from?



I bought mine from Penon audio and it's probably the cheapest way to get them. You get 3 pairs for $10.90 and you can choose the sizes too. It doesn't come with box though.

https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Really?


Nope, not this time, at that price I rather go for the Sony IER-M9 for a BA only iem. I do like the customizable face plate though....


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Nope, not this time, at that price I rather go for the Sony IER-M9 for a BA only iem. I do like the customizable face plate though....



me too. that (the M9) or the PP8. different signature, both exceptional for me


----------



## ChrisOc

I eventually received my Openhearts and at £23 I am pleasantly surprised. Mildly V-shaped, they deliver good sound and in my view they surpass, the Blon BL03. 

Starting with my reservations. The mid bass appears to be unruly, rather like my initial impressions of the ISN H40 (in the end the H40 settled in my view). Also, like the H40, these are very easy to drive (as a consequence they come across as loud) the effect is that listening at higher volume may sometimes sound congested on a "busy" track but on most tracks, these sound very good. I have had them for some 48 hours or so still early days.

What they do well is deliver good sub-bass, the treble is very good ( not quite Starsea levels, but many do not get to Starsea levels of treble extension) and being V-shaped, the mids are not prominent but they will give you some glorious vocals, piano, guitar and saxophone solos well beyond the money you spend. 

The instrument separation is very good, with a good deal of detail so that you can focus on one instrument without losing it on a congested track (bearing in mind the current higher volume limitations, which might improve with time). The timbral accuracy, as you would expect on a Dynamic Driver, hhhmmm, just so real...Great, we are talking about a £23 single DD and it does not disappoint....rather, it is impressive in my view. Maybe the earphones to take the place of the BL03. Let's see how the Dynamic Driver settles with time.


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> I eventually received my Openhearts and at £23 I am pleasantly surprised. Mildly V-shaped, they deliver good sound and in my view they surpass, the Blon BL03.
> 
> Starting with my reservations. The mid bass appears to be unruly, rather like my initial impressions of the ISN H40 (in the end the H40 settled in my view). Also, like the H40, these are very easy to drive (as a consequence they come across as loud) the effect is that listening at higher volume may sometimes sound congested on a "busy" track but on most tracks, these sound very good. I have had them for some 48 hours or so still early days.
> 
> ...



Can you repost the link to where you bought the Openheart earphones?  Thanks!


----------



## ChrisOc (Nov 25, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you repost the link to where you bought the Openheart earphones?  Thanks!



Here is the link [Edit] apologies:
￡15.27  29%OFF | OPENHEART Resin Earbuds with mmcx Good-looking HIFI High Quality Audio  Wired Headset In-ear Earphones DJ Heavy Bass Earpieces
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN4fLop
You might need all the patience you can muster. It seems the fact that they use resin shells means they made to order, at least that is the excuse. They look good and so far they sound good but for quibbles mentioned, hopefully they will improve with break-in.


----------



## RikudouGoku

If any of you are looking for a cheap way to store/display your headphones, you could try this: 






https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001IWY8M


And yes I have fallen into the headphone hole...just ordered 6 of those banana stands and the Sennheiser HD 560S....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@RikudouGoku, have you been using your Z5's? I've been using then with Azla Xelastec tips and balanced via my R2 and R5. I like them a lot. Not the most revealing, but definitely one of the most musical.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @RikudouGoku, have you been using your Z5's? I've been using then with Azla Xelastec tips and balanced via my R2 and R5. I like them a lot. Not the most revealing, but definitely one of the most musical.


Yup, a ton. Maybe even more than the a7. It suits my library so damn well. Final audio type e tips ftw!


----------



## cqtek

ChrisOc said:


> Here is the link [Edit] apologies:
> ￡15.27  29%OFF | OPENHEART Resin Earbuds with mmcx Good-looking HIFI High Quality Audio  Wired Headset In-ear Earphones DJ Heavy Bass Earpieces
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN4fLop
> You might need all the patience you can muster. It seems the fact that they use resin shells means they made to order, at least that is the excuse. They look good and so far they sound good but for quibbles mentioned, hopefully they will improve with break-in.


They are very similar to the Tiandirenhe, Fengru and PaiAudio. They also look very much like the Smabat Black Bat. Can you confirm that their sound is different from the previous ones? Black Bat and PaiAudio DR2 sound the same. Thanks.


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> Here is the link [Edit] apologies:
> ￡15.27  29%OFF | OPENHEART Resin Earbuds with mmcx Good-looking HIFI High Quality Audio  Wired Headset In-ear Earphones DJ Heavy Bass Earpieces
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN4fLop
> You might need all the patience you can muster. It seems the fact that they use resin shells means they made to order, at least that is the excuse. They look good and so far they sound good but for quibbles mentioned, hopefully they will improve with break-in.




Thanks!
Did you get the Blue or Purple model? 
. 
Are these earphones fairly "shallow", so that they'd be comfortable to use when laying down? 
. 
I'm looking for a set to use as a backup / replacement for my Pizen PianoTrio.


----------



## ChrisOc

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> Did you get the Blue or Purple model?
> .
> Are these earphones fairly "shallow", so that they'd be comfortable to use when laying down?
> ...



I got the purple, more subtle than the blue to me. They fit deeper and more securely than the Blon BL03. Can I lay down comfortably with them in my ears? 

Yes, I can,  and my guess is most people can. 

The left channel on my Pizen DLC gave up, so I see why you would want a backup.


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 26, 2020)

cqtek said:


> They are very similar to the Tiandirenhe, Fengru and PaiAudio. They also look very much like the Smabat Black Bat. Can you confirm that their sound is different from the previous ones? Black Bat and PaiAudio DR2 sound the same. Thanks.


I have the Open Heart Resin, the Black Bat and the Tiandirenhe TD06. They have much the same shell, but the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have similarities in sound, despite the Black Bat having a Graphene Driver and the Tiandirenhe having a Bio Driver (allegedly). Both the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have very heavy bass. The Black Bat is deliberately tuned for big bass. The Open Heart is 'comparatively' flatter and doesn't have the bass bloat that sometimes occurs in the other two, so it's treble is more noticeable. The Open Heart is not a 'Bass Monster' and has a more balanced sound. For £23 the package of the Open Heart is extremely good value. The cable and case are quite nice. The shape is good and has a custom type of feel. I slightly prefer the Tiandirenhe TD06, at the moment, because I have burned them in a while back and they have a very nice cable too.


----------



## jant71

So, the scoop on the Spiral Dot SF. Spiral Dot lite perhaps? Of course they are still essentially Spiral Dots. But less. A smidge shorter, softer, and missing the bottom outside portion of the tip. Makes them both a bit different and usable in slightly different ways/situations than standard Spiral Dots. A

*--- *The basic sound is nearly preserved and only the sound balance is changed some. Slightly less bass than a Spiral Dot and more lively and a bit brighter up top. Mids follow up with the treble since it is dropping the bass than adding treble of course. Bit less bass which is a bit tighter, quicker, and can seem better if this is what you want. You might not want these on an NM2+ or single armature. for example, I would go Spiral Dot on my NXears since I like to keep all the bass possible for the single armature and like the SF on my Azla MKII.

*---* The softer more flexible top edge adapts to ear canal shape better so they seal nicely and keep much of the bass. I think they can be usefulr for those who might even want different sizes in each ear where you can better dial in that seal and bass amount without going too far with the bass on one of the sides. Seems to work with Spiral Dots the same way to mix and match. Cold and congestion and uneven you can throw a regular SD on one side for a little more seal and SF on the congested side for less seal. 

*--- *The smidge shorter length and less and softer tip will work better on deeper fit than shallow fit. May need to go up a size for shallow fit earphones. Of course ears, earphones and cable routing give us the YMMV tag here. As you might think these are more suited for taking off a bit of seal than for times when you want or need more.

So a softer slightly different tuned Spiral Dot. Can sound better like on the Victor true wireless than the Spiral Dots do. Also make them fit a bit better. For me useful and, even though not much difference, enough to be a good complement to the regular Spiral dots.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Took off the stock cable from my Sony XBA-300 and replaced them with nice upgrade copper cable, and it instantly improved the sonics. The stock cable is extremely thin, flimsy and has a mic on it. i hate mics. i rarely use my phone as a music player. Now they really sing. more bass presence from the bass BA driver, and the highs don't sound as artificial and splashy. Jut a tad more focused. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Zambu

RikudouGoku said:


> And yes I have fallen into the headphone hole...just ordered 6 of those banana stands and the Sennheiser HD 560S....



Didn't you say like a week ago that you try to avoid it


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zambu said:


> Didn't you say like a week ago that you try to avoid it


I underestimated the power of the headphone hole.   


oh and my tape pro has been shipped. Hope to get it next week. So uhm, the review will be in time for christmas sale at least.


----------



## cqtek

dharmasteve said:


> I have the Open Heart Resin, the Black Bat and the Tiandirenhe TD06. They have much the same shell, but the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have similarities in sound, despite the Black Bat having a Graphene Driver and the Tiandirenhe having a Bio Driver (allegedly). Both the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have very heavy bass. The Black Bat is deliberately tuned for big bass. The Open Heart is 'comparatively' flatter and doesn't have the bass bloat that sometimes occurs in the other two, so it's treble is more noticeable. The Open Heart is not a 'Bass Monster' and has a more balanced sound. For £23 the package of the Open Heart is extremely good value. The cable and case are quite nice. The shape is good and has a custom type of feel. I slightly prefer the Tiandirenhe TD06, at the moment, because I have burned them in a while back and they have a very nice cable too.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

TFZ Live X (1 DD) = 230 usd





https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-diaphragm-unit-2pin-detachable-cable-headset


----------



## cenizas

RikudouGoku said:


> TFZ Live X (1 DD) = 230 usd
> 
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-diaphragm-unit-2pin-detachable-cable-headset


That's one way to get robbed... Also, isn't gold the antithesis of a good diagphram material, heavy and low rigidity? Someone correct me if that's not the case


----------



## mochill

cenizas said:


> That's one way to get robbed... Also, isn't gold the antithesis of a good diagphram material, heavy and low rigidity? Someone correct me if that's not the case


Nano- gold , seems very lightly coated


----------



## jant71

cenizas said:


> That's one way to get robbed... Also, isn't gold the antithesis of a good diagphram material, heavy and low rigidity? Someone correct me if that's not the case



You think the weight actually comes into play on a micro coating?  As a coating it is more on the Poly film diaphragm for the rigidity or really the resulting combo of both. Again those two do not a driver make. Not sure how good these are gonna be. TFZ with a track record of diminishing returns when they go above $200.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> You think the weight actually comes into play on a micro coating?  As a coating it is more on the Poly film diaphragm for the rigidity or really the resulting combo of both. Again those two do not a driver make. Not sure how good these are gonna be. TFZ with a track record of diminishing returns when they go above $200.



I don't even like the TFZ i currently have. It's a shrill mess. I don't have much faith in that company, and certainly not for $230. 



RikudouGoku said:


> I underestimated the power of the headphone hole.
> 
> 
> oh and my tape pro has been shipped. Hope to get it next week. So uhm, the review will be in time for christmas sale at least.



I said the same thing after the Tape Pro purchase, and i ended up getting three more thanks to personally targeted discount messages lol I'm a sucker for a deal. But i swear this is it! lol


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> They are very similar to the Tiandirenhe, Fengru and PaiAudio. They also look very much like the Smabat Black Bat. Can you confirm that their sound is different from the previous ones? Black Bat and PaiAudio DR2 sound the same. Thanks.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3451#post-15973470


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 26, 2020)

i've purchased 5 new earphones, and i'd purchased another 5 or so recently, and despite these new iem's coming in, only the A7 truly is as good or better than my Sennheiser IE800. Just based on timbre, detail retrieval, bass quality, treble extension and silky mids, they are just hard to beat. Throw in the wide stage you find in the Senn house sound, and the maturity of the tuning, and for a single dynamic, you can hear why they were the flagship Sennheiser iem for a long time. Truly my only TOTL, and very happy i own these. Says something that i kept these and unloaded my JVC FW01. Makes me wonder just how much better the IE800s are?


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> The LZ A7 that I ordered from Penon Audio on 11.11, and paid the extra $1 for express shipping - was delivered today by DHL.
> .
> One interesting thing about the package - there was a nice quality Balanced cable in with the box that held the A7. The odd thing was that it's a 2.5mm TRRS to 2-Pin, so it's not for the A7, which is MMCX...
> .
> ...





slex said:


> You are using the unpopular blue nozzle.The popular ones are pop/red or monitor/silver. Check if you have good seal with your regular size tips. I have to upsize my regular M tips to L size for a better seal and isolation due to the small size of A7.



For the last three days, I've been listening pretty much exclusively to the A7 earphones - music at work, and Hallmark Christmas Movies at home.
.
While using Switch=Monitor, and experimenting with different Nozzles and Tips - I've found that for music, I prefer the flatter, Treble attenuating nozzles (Gold & Red); and for dialog (TV & movies), I prefer the Treble boosting nozzles (Blue & Silver); and the neutral nozzle (Black) works OK with either.  
.
The tips that seem to fit and seal the best in my ears, are the Azla SednaEarfit Xelastec (which I ordered from Amazon).
.
I'm really impressed with the Soundstage & Imaging of these LZ A7 earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> For the last three days, I've been listening pretty much exclusively to the A7 earphones - music at work, and Hallmark Christmas Movies at home.
> .
> While using Switch=Monitor, and experimenting with different Nozzles and Tips - I've found that for music, I prefer the flatter, Treble attenuating nozzles (Gold & Red); and for dialog (TV & movies), I prefer the Treble boosting nozzles (Blue & Silver); and the neutral nozzle (Black) works OK with either.
> .
> ...



Soundstage, imaging, and holographic spacing and depth are their strongst suits i think, followed by the other technicalities it does so well, nbut i think you hit the nail on the head with their most outstanding features.


----------



## unifutomaki

TRN tries again...?


----------



## Asakurai

Been long time not posting any "obscure" brand from taobao.
For 2020, i've been watching this brand closely, See Audio (Taobao shop link: https://shop155493066.world.taobao.com/?spm=a230r.7195193.1997079397.2.6a74c43bZdlZHX )
Being lucky there is someone who bring their lineup demo to Indonesia, i've tried Serena S3, S8, Nekoru N6, N6 Pro, Vantina V5, Spark, Neo and Kaguya.
and currently i borrow both their flagship Neo (10BA) and Kaguya (4EST + 4BA) and it's revision unit which should be final one (yes, i've tried the prototype one)

Short impression for both:
*See Audio Neo - MSRP should be around 6000-7000 RMB* 
Monster detail, highest resolution and technical from any IEM i've tried (including top tier IEMs). it's more relaxing compared to the first tuning
Because of its technical it's unforgiving, bad record will result lot of noises, really won't recommend with bad recording

I think it's the perfect IEM that blend musical with technical. There is weakness obviously, the treble kinda suffer a bit timbral issues due to clarity and micro detail boosting. but it's something that i would gladly accept because of how great is the imaging on this IEM

Will buy it soon (still saving my money, i'm broke because of this pandemic lol ) 


*See Audio Kaguya (4EST + 4BA) - MSRP 7777 RMB*
Avant-Garde IEM, the more i listen the more unique sounding
Top tier treble presentation, probably the best treble presentation, smooth relaxing with good detail and layering
the one that lacking probably the bass, but i think it's intended, the bass only focusing on creating great thick atmospher, and the result the bass texture is just mediocre. but it feels like i listen to bookshelf speaker bass.
full expresion for thick male and female vocal such as Zhao Peng, Andrea Bocelli, Chie Ayado, Shirley Bassey and pretty good for sopranos, while for ACG Female singer is a bit lack of expression.
it has downside, but the treble presentation is brilliant enough to cover the weaknesses
And it's that "hard to drive" IEM, i need to set my Quloos QA390 to mid gain, high voltage with 40 volume, while standard IEM just need low gain, mid voltage with 30 volume
Don't recommend if you don't have strong source to drive this IEM



Spoiler: Neo and Kaguya









Both are their TOTL lineup, and pretty sure they can be one of the biggest challenger as newcomer brand.
I also recommend See Audio S3 and N6 which is really good for the price

I'm glad i've found this brand in taobao, and it definitely one of the best "obscure" brand i've ever tried


----------



## DBaldock9

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Soundstage, imaging, and holographic spacing and depth are their strongest suits i think, followed by the other technicalities it does so well, but i think you hit the nail on the head with their most outstanding features.



With their great Soundstage and Imaging - the location of TV & Movie sound effects is really clear & accurate.
.
.
So far, I've used two cables with the A7 -
.
LunaShops LN006813 - 99% Pure Silver Balanced cable, 2.5mm TRRS Plug -to- Etymotic MMCX
.
Impact Audio Cables - Custom 4-ft 2-strand Type 6 Copper Litz Balanced cable, 2.5mm TRRS Plug -to- MMCX


----------



## Strifeff7

Asakurai said:


> Been long time not posting any "obscure" brand from taobao.
> For 2020, i've been watching this brand closely, See Audio (Taobao shop link: https://shop155493066.world.taobao.com/?spm=a230r.7195193.1997079397.2.6a74c43bZdlZHX )
> Being lucky there is someone who bring their lineup demo to Indonesia, i've tried Serena S3, S8, Nekoru N6, N6 Pro, Vantina V5, Spark, Neo and Kaguya.
> and currently i borrow both their flagship Neo (10BA) and Kaguya (4EST + 4BA) and it's revision unit which should be final one (yes, i've tried the prototype one)
> ...


hello,
can you compare it to other iems on the same price range?
I love the blue/purple color,
thank you,


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 27, 2020)

Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress:

1)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001727181983.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001731358565.html

Whizzer Kylin HE01
$132 USD
DD











2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001814187977.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001694859858.html

Rosa
$22 USD
Purported to be Beryllium Cymbal Crystal Composite Film single DD?
Smells fishy to have beryllium at this price, riding on the beryllium hypetrain? Smells even fishier as it looks like a BLON BL-03 shell.










3) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001731233198.html

YTAO Hybrid 2 + 6
$234 USD
2 DD + 6 BA










4) CCA CS16
$89 - 90 USD on multiple shops on Aliexpress
8 BA set


----------



## cappuchino

Just wanna let you guys know that the HE01's real price is around $50 give or take.


baskingshark said:


> Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress:
> 
> 1)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001727181983.html
> ...


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> Just wanna let you guys know that the HE01's real price is around $50 give or take.



K thanks for the headsup. When you say real price do you mean the cost price or original list price?


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> K thanks for the headsup. When you say real price do you mean the cost price or original list price?


List price. Sorry for not mentioning.


----------



## brsdrgn

Looks like I'm going to buy nm2+ too. Is this a good decision after having A7? A7 is on the way and I was thinking that would be the end but I see AE has given another coupon over 200.

Would you guys be so kind and recommend over-ear headphones with good technicality, imaging, decent soundstage around 150-200$? I am honestly too much into the iem world but I slightly want to start adding to my collection. It would be nice to have one which needs less amping.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> Looks like I'm going to buy nm2+ too. Is this a good decision after having A7? A7 is on the way and I was thinking that would be the end but I see AE has given another coupon over 200.
> 
> Would you guys be so kind and recommend over-ear headphones with good technicality, imaging, decent soundstage around 150-200$? I am honestly too much into the iem world but I slightly want to start adding to my collection. It would be nice to have one which needs less amping.



The deal i got for the NM2+ was just too good to pass up, so i'll have those along with the A7, which i already have and enjoy immensely.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 27, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The deal i got for the NM2+ was just too good to pass up, so i'll have those along with the A7, which i already have and enjoy immensely.


I've also purchased nm2+ for a price about 115. Additionally, I ve decided to go for those over ear headphones.

1MORE H1707 Triple Driver Over-ear Wired Headphone
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Resn

And 

C1 Monitoring HIFI Headphones 50mm  Dynamic Wooden Earphone 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP6hMT

I just needed some additional products to reach a minimum level so I was curious about those above. Ao, I decided to give a chance. I'm almost done with black friday. There should be an end. Seriously...


----------



## pepodenata

ChrisOc said:


> Here is the link [Edit] apologies:
> ￡15.27  29%OFF | OPENHEART Resin Earbuds with mmcx Good-looking HIFI High Quality Audio  Wired Headset In-ear Earphones DJ Heavy Bass Earpieces
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN4fLop
> You might need all the patience you can muster. It seems the fact that they use resin shells means they made to order, at least that is the excuse. They look good and so far they sound good but for quibbles mentioned, hopefully they will improve with break-in.



I don't know if they will be better or worse than Blon ... But they are more beautiful than the Blon and for 22 euros I could not resist ... They will be a gift for my girlfriend.


----------



## Slater

pepodenata said:


> I don't know if they will be better or worse than Blon ... But they are more beautiful than the Blon and for 22 euros I could not resist ... They will be a gift for my girlfriend.



Did you get purple or blue?

I ordered blue, only because the purple looked very dark in the photos (almost black). So I wasn’t even sure I’d be able to tell what color the purple even was.

I’m sure in the light the purple would look awesome, but I’ll surely enjoy the blue.


----------



## pepodenata

Slater said:


> Did you get purple or blue?
> 
> I ordered blue, only because the purple looked very dark in the photos (almost black). So I wasn’t even sure I’d be able to tell what color the purple even was.
> 
> I’m sure in the light the purple would look awesome, but I’ll surely enjoy the blue.



It happened to me exactly the same as to you. I was not able to distinguish that the other color was 'purple', and the blue in the photo seemed prettier ... In any case, let's hope the sound is more defined ... Greetings!


----------



## Asakurai

Strifeff7 said:


> hello,
> can you compare it to other iems on the same price range?
> I love the blue/purple color,
> thank you,



Since it's already kilobucks IEM price become irrelevant 

For Neo, technical wise it's on par against QDC Anole VX, better than Noble Kaiser Encore for micro detail 

For Kaguya, it's technical is just good enough, just a little bit below Noble Kaiser Encore overall except the treble. But it's unique sounding, really good for tracks with thick vocal


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 28, 2020)

Those new JVC Spiral Dot tips add some more bass lift than the old pair. More bass and just a tad less treble extension, so for BA phones or phones with BA highs, they kick some major (_!_).


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> Some stuff I saw while browsing Aliexpress:
> 
> 1)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001727181983.html
> ...


I'm gonna follow and wait for the reviews for Rosa. I can't believe they put a beryllium driver in it. Okay it's not written pure beryllium driver but I've never seen any beryllium plated composite diagram at this low level price range.

It looks very similar to the Bl-03. The chamber, the cable etc. And the specs seem to me like they just took it from another model and change a little bit but emphasize the driver with the bold letters.


----------



## ChrisOc

Slater said:


> Did you get purple or blue?
> 
> I ordered blue, only because the purple looked very dark in the photos (almost black). So I wasn’t even sure I’d be able to tell what color the purple even was.
> 
> I’m sure in the light the purple would look awesome, but I’ll surely enjoy the blue.



If it helps at all, this is what the purple looks like in good lighting conditions.

In any case, I like both colours, and it is the sound quality which matters. I am enjoying my music through these IEMs and for the first time I am considering getting both colours. Usually I cannot see the point of getting two of the same IEMs, and I still cannot see the point in getting two of the same, if I rationalise it, but I think this is emotional rather than rational....the more I listen to them, the more I like them. I hope the quality control is as good as the looks and the sound quality.


----------



## baskingshark

brsdrgn said:


> I'm gonna follow and wait for the reviews for Rosa. I can't believe they put a beryllium driver in it. Okay it's not written pure beryllium driver but I've never seen any beryllium plated composite diagram at this low level price range.
> 
> It looks very similar to the Bl-03. The chamber, the cable etc. And the specs seem to me like they just took it from another model and change a little bit but emphasize the driver with the bold letters.



Yep would be interested if any one has a listen to one of these BLON lookalikes. Though, I'm not surprised if these CHIFI companies do OEMs for each other or at least source their shells from the same factory (just that they put a different logo on the shell perhaps).

I ever saw the Jade Audio EA1 going at $29 USD (single DD) before coupons, it's also purported beryllium coated/plated. Also, saw a earbud with purported beryllium inside the driver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001589119116.html (going at $9.90 USD!). So perhaps with economies of scale in CHIFI land, it may be possible to really give beryllium drivers for low costs, but whether the beryllium is a marketing ploy or properly implemented is another story. There's also the recent BGVP DN2 fiasco, it was marketed as having beryllium drivers, but a brave soul on FB opened it and hey presto, it wasn't beryllium as advertised. BGVP had to apologize and withdraw the product from the market: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274

FWIW, I bought the above cheap beryllium ear bud on 11/11, still waiting for it to come, but some of the folks who have received theirs in the earbuds thread are giving good reviews about it.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Rosa
> $22 USD
> Purported to be Beryllium Cymbal Crystal Composite Film single DD?
> Smells fishy to have beryllium at this price, riding on the beryllium hypetrain? Smells even fishier as it looks like a BLON BL-03 shell.



Everything changed when the fire nation attacked


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 28, 2020)

Combining RATM with my baby Fostexs this weekend for some basic, straightforward fun. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Whizzer Kylin HE01
> $132 USD
> DD


I will personally stay away from Whizzer, having tried their A15 and Kylin offerings.


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> Yep would be interested if any one has a listen to one of these BLON lookalikes. Though, I'm not surprised if these CHIFI companies do OEMs for each other or at least source their shells from the same factory (just that they put a different logo on the shell perhaps).



I think the same. Or they are good at reverse engineering who knows 😁


----------



## brsdrgn

superuser1 said:


> I will personally stay away from Whizzer, having tried their A15 and Kylin offerings.


Would you like please share your experiences with Whizzer?


----------



## povidlo

unifutomaki said:


> Combining RATM with my baby Fostexs this weekend for some basic, straightforward fun. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!



CAL!'s are a good value, even in today's market with so many more options available. Still use mine often.

Which Fostex do you find them comparable to?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My CCA CST woodies arrived from my 11.11 sale purchases. Since with coupons etc, i essentially got these for free, I wasn't sweating the quality, but i'm pleasantly surprised. They are a bit on the bright side, but the bass scales just fine, and they have an aggressive sound that really makes listening to heavy metal a sweet experience. Not the widest stage, and the treble can be slightly splashy at times, but for the cost of "$12.00", they rank right up there with my VE Bonus and Sennheiser CX300 II's in sound quality for a single dynamic, and i'll get some use out of these woodies until my JVC FW08's arrive in a few days.

I also ordered some TRN balanced copper cable, and they sent me the wrong cable. It was supposed to be 4.4mm 2 pin, and i got 2.5mm MMCX cable. So I got a correct replacement cable ordered, but they sent some TRN M10's inside the nice green hard plastic carrying case. They are 1 DD + 1 BA hybrids, and they don't sound bad at all. Pretty decent for a 1 + 1 cheapy thrown in for free, and so tiny, they disappear in my ears, as the DD is a microdriver.


----------



## superuser1

brsdrgn said:


> Would you like please share your experiences with Whizzer?


Most certainly. Though there is not much I can tell you.
A 15 - a treble rolled off offering with bad qc
Kylin - I could not understand or appreciate the overtly dark screwed up tuning of these. I have to point out the build quality was good but the angle of the nozzles made it a difficult fit for me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

superuser1 said:


> Most certainly. Though there is not much I can tell you.
> A 15 - a treble rolled off offering with bad qc
> Kylin - I could not understand or appreciate the overtly dark screwed up tuning of these. I have to point out the build quality was good but the angle of the nozzles made it a difficult fit for me.



Rolled off treble and dark tuning? eww...my audio kryptonite.


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> Most certainly. Though there is not much I can tell you.
> A 15 - a treble rolled off offering with bad qc
> Kylin - I could not understand or appreciate the overtly dark screwed up tuning of these. I have to point out the build quality was good but the angle of the nozzles made it a difficult fit for me.



I remember they had (2) versions of the A15 - the non Pro and the Pro. I thought for some reason that one of the versions fixed the issues with the other one. I might be wrong though; the A15 was a number of years ago now and my memory just isn’t that good lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CCA CST + Spiral Dot tips + Sony  A45 + $12.00 = Absolutely fantastic!! One of the newest budget kings. Forward mids and highs, but a very responsive and punchy bass and i was wrong about the stage. It's wide and tall, but lacks 3D imaging and depth, but that's quibbling. Very resolving, and the most natural and high resolution timbre for an earphone in the $10-30 range, and these are just as good as any of the other CCA hybrids I own. Very well tuned and a perfect marriage with the Sony. Still haven't played them through the Hiby R5 or Cowon J.


----------



## unifutomaki

povidlo said:


> CAL!'s are a good value, even in today's market with so many more options available. Still use mine often.
> 
> Which Fostex do you find them comparable to?



These are actually my first encounter with a Fostex OEM product so I don't really have a point of comparison. I don't use the CAL!s when out and about due to their relatively poor isolation, but they provide a dynamic, engaging and just plain fun listen at home. They sit really lightweight and non-fatiguing on my head as well, which I suppose is the main benefit of its creaking plastic build. 

I will say, if this is what Fostex can do in terms of driver quality in a cheapish basic headphone, I clearly ought to take a serious look at their higher tier products


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> CCA CST + Spiral Dot tips + Sony  A45 + $12.00 = Absolutely fantastic!! One of the newest budget kings. Forward mids and highs, but a very responsive and punchy bass and i was wrong about the stage. It's wide and tall, but lacks 3D imaging and depth, but that's quibbling. Very resolving, and the most natural and high resolution timbre for an earphone in the $10-30 range, and these are just as good as any of the other CCA hybrids I own. Very well tuned and a perfect marriage with the Sony. Still haven't played them through the Hiby R5 or Cowon J.



Agreed. Listening to my CSTs out of the ZX300 at the moment with Hybrid tips and these little woodies are acquitting themselves well on King Crimson at the moment. All it needs out of the box is a tip swap to bring the bass a tad more forward so that it is in line with where the mids and treble are. The MH750/755 still edge out the CST somewhat, in my opinion, in terms of tonal richness, but the CST have them beat on overall clarity and treble extension whilst not crossing the line into harshness territory. Burning them in helped loosen up the driver and improve the soundstage. 

I would probably recommend these over the various 1DD-1BA hybrids from KZ, CCA and others because the CSTs cost less than all of them, are more comfortable to wear, and are noticeably less shrill than my baseline ZSN Pros. They also come with none of the counterfeit worries that prospective MH750/755 buyers will have to deal with.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Agreed. Listening to my CSTs out of the ZX300 at the moment with Hybrid tips and these little woodies are acquitting themselves well on King Crimson at the moment. All it needs out of the box is a tip swap to bring the bass a tad more forward so that it is in line with where the mids and treble are. The MH750/755 still edge out the CST somewhat, in my opinion, in terms of tonal richness, but the CST have them beat on overall clarity and treble extension whilst not crossing the line into harshness territory. Burning them in helped loosen up the driver and improve the soundstage.
> 
> I would probably recommend these over the various 1DD-1BA hybrids from KZ, CCA and others because the CSTs cost less than all of them, are more comfortable to wear, and are noticeably less shrill than my baseline ZSN Pros. They also come with none of the counterfeit worries that prospective MH750/755 buyers will have to deal with.



I agree with you. I wouldn't place them ahead of the MH755 with the upgrade extension, since the bass is a little more prominent and digs deeper, with equal stage, but they are close. Very close, and yes, no counterfeit product.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree with you. I wouldn't place them ahead of the MH755 with the upgrade extension, since the bass is a little more prominent and digs deeper, with equal stage, but they are close. Very close, and yes, no counterfeit product.



Besides, the fact that we are talking about detail and soundstage in relation to 'buds that cost about as much as a burger, fries and shake combined is pretty incredible


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My CCA CST woodies arrived from my 11.11 sale purchases. Since with coupons etc, i essentially got these for free, I wasn't sweating the quality, but i'm pleasantly surprised. They are a bit on the bright side, but the bass scales just fine, and they have an aggressive sound that really makes listening to heavy metal a sweet experience. Not the widest stage, and the treble can be slightly splashy at times, but for the cost of "$12.00", they rank right up there with my VE Bonus and Sennheiser CX300 II's in sound quality for a single dynamic, and i'll get some use out of these woodies until my JVC FW08's arrive in a few days.
> 
> I also ordered some TRN balanced copper cable, and they sent me the wrong cable. It was supposed to be 4.4mm 2 pin, and i got 2.5mm MMCX cable. So I got a correct replacement cable ordered, but they sent some TRN M10's inside the nice green hard plastic carrying case. They are 1 DD + 1 BA hybrids, and they don't sound bad at all. Pretty decent for a 1 + 1 cheapy thrown in for free, and so tiny, they disappear in my ears, as the DD is a microdriver.


Yes, I like the M10 as well. Not too V shaped and decent resolution.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I remember they had (2) versions of the A15 - the non Pro and the Pro. I thought for some reason that one of the versions fixed the issues with the other one. I might be wrong though; the A15 was a number of years ago now and my memory just isn’t that good lol


I had the A15 Pro. Beryllium coated DD. Terrible fit, bass light. Donated to charity.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> If it helps at all, this is what the purple looks like in good lighting conditions.
> 
> In any case, I like both colours, and it is the sound quality which matters. I am enjoying my music through these IEMs and for the first time I am considering getting both colours. Usually I cannot see the point of getting two of the same IEMs, and I still cannot see the point in getting two of the same, if I rationalise it, but I think this is emotional rather than rational....the more I listen to them, the more I like them. I hope the quality control is as good as the looks and the sound quality.


How would you describe the sound of these? I have had them in my Ali basket. TIA.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> Do the A7 nozzle filters have the same problem as the LZ A4 - where they contain paper material (like a coffee filter), that absorbs moisture, which blocks the sound and causes the earphones to become quiet?



After listening to my new LZ A7 earphones for most of the last 5 days (trying different nozzles), I can confirm that with long term listening (over night), *the Treble attenuating (Gold) nozzles DO HAVE the same moisture absorbing / sound-going-quiet issue, as the LZ A4 earphone nozzles that contain filter material*.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I like the M10 as well. Not too V shaped and decent resolution.



Yeah. I'm enjoying these minute earphones. They are V shaped, with hard hitting bass and very resolving treble. Surprised at the resolution. Again, for a freebie set, they are enjoyable and i'm not going to quibble.


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah. I'm enjoying these minute earphones. They are V shaped, with hard hitting bass and very resolving treble. Surprised at the resolution. Again, for a freebie set, they are enjoyable and i'm not going to quibble.


What is resolving treble?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dr Rez said:


> What is resolving treble?



high resolution treble that's well extended but not sibilant. Just a very resolving treble. Not dark or rolled off at all,but the mids are recessed due to the V shape. The CCA CST has clearer highs and better timbre, but can also be sibilant, where the M10 are not.


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> high resolution treble that's well extended but not sibilant. Just a very resolving treble. Not dark or rolled off at all,but the mids are recessed due to the V shape. The CCA CST has clearer highs and better timbre, but can also be sibilant, where the M10 are not.


Thanks for the description.


----------



## jibberish

DBaldock9 said:


> After listening to my new LZ A7 earphones for most of the last 5 days (trying different nozzles), I can confirm that with long term listening (over night), *the Treble attenuating (Gold) nozzles DO HAVE the same moisture absorbing / sound-going-quiet issue, as the LZ A4 earphone nozzles that contain filter material*.


Ugh, that's a bummer


----------



## harry501501

Rocking the SMABAT NCO... reviewed them a wee bit on the Sub £100 thread

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1769#post-16007332


----------



## jkjk123

zolyniakm said:


> Considering I use hybrid cables like Labkable Draco and Ego Audio Cocktail with Oxygen/KXXS to make them sound more lively and dynamic, I would say I could prefer Jasper, that sound that way out of the box. It could be also the fascination with the novelty (last 2,3 weeks I listening mainly to Jaspers and few others like IT07, NX Ears Opera, Phonic BWD8, Anew X-One and cheaper Coastaudio Nebulae, leaving aside DUNU Luna, EE LX and few my other favourites). Overall, I can't say it's a big, very noticable upgrade over Oxygen (I would say both are a bit better than KXXS, but for some users changing KXXS for them could be also unjustifiable).
> 
> So I go for more like sidegrade for better lows, touch more forward and better defined male vocals (less smoothed/muffled out) and more lively cymbals. Oxygen and KXXS have a wider stage, but Jasper provides a bit "bigger sound" with better channel separation. Level of detail seems to be similar - Oxygen maybe a bit better for upper mids, Jasper with better lows and lower treble definition. Oxygen (as well as KXXS) are more Harman-neutral like. I would describe Jasper as kind of natural-neutral tuning (a touch more "fun and musicality" comparing to more "sterile" Oxygen/KXXS).
> 
> I'm big fan of single DD so I would recommend to try both



Is there a difference in tuning between the black and the silver one Jasper? I personally prefer a sound signature with more lows/mids and less treble, to make it easier for long term listening. The Jasper looks very interesting to me right now since I like its form factor and the fact that it is a single dynamic driver (which I prefer for timbre and coherency). From the reviews I've seen, it does seem to have a natural tonality with slightly more bass than neutral. Looking at the frequency response curve, the Jasper might have a bit more treble than I prefer, but I could always EQ that down if it bothers me.

How do you find the mids and vocals on the Jasper - are they ahead of the treble? Also, how is the bass? Does it have good rumble and natural tonality/texture? Also, how is the isolation and comfort? Thanks!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm really getting excited for the NM2+, since I am totally digging the CCA CST for the amazingly natural timbre for a cheapo. It's got the best timbre of any of my single dynamics, and that includes the IE800. It actually rivals the sublime timbre of the JVC FW01 and FX850. Yeah, i said it. Now the JVC's had slightly better resolution, but as far as toe to toe with natural timbre, they are right in that ball park. Mind you the technicalities and performance are miles ahead of the $12 CCA CST, but not the timbre. These are fantastic cheapos, so if the NM2+ can provide similar timbre with performance of the JVC's or Sennheisers, then my ears are going to be extremely happy campers. The A7 just doesn't have that kind of timbre. Nope.


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 30, 2020)

Received a set of the Dunu DM-380 yesterday. Very interesting, bought from AMP3 during a one-day half-price sale. Triple titanium drivers, 1x DD 6mm bass driver, 1× 5mm DD mids driver and 1× 5mm DD treble driver, fixed cable. Sounded a bit lame from the off....until I'd broke in for an hour and put on the magic panacea.....Spiral Dot L. Game changer. The stock tips looked good but sounded awful. I have seen 3 reviews. One loves them, one rates them and one thinks they are tat. These are really good in most ways except the fixed cable. Dunu are possibly the most consistent brand and these £24 Black Friday offerings belie what they can deliver. These are not tame, very punchy, impactful sound, that covers the FR well. Good build quality....just that fixed cable. The sound doesn't hide and sounds great from my Samsung S9 plus. For a cheap pair of mobile phone IEMs...these are the guys. Way better than expected. It's the 'tips' that do it. Reviewers are often stuck reviewing with stock tips. Just a simple, silly thing like a change of tip, turns these guys from a frog into a prince.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 30, 2020)

Well, this is not sth new but for me a discovery. I had this Audio Technica CKM-1000 which were top line IEM in its series in the past. I exchanged it for CKS-1000 plus with some money when I was heading towards details than being bass head. Having it for such cheap price made me think it's not sth good. I should admit that I used it with weak sources and I kinda underestimated it. People were saying there are plenty of fakes in the market. I always knew mine is original but it's special character - especially sibilance - was keeping me away from it that I even forgot it. I found this titanium beauty with a big 14mm DD in one of the boxes waiting for me. So, I decided to read some reviews but nothing out there except one website discovered also that there was no review even in Head-Fi world. 

I played some songs with my dx160. This guy definitely needs power to give its potential and really hard to tame because of its sibilance. Maybe Poweramp is not a great player in terms of sound quality but I still like it. With the recent release - I'm one of the testers -, it has equalizer with 32 configurable frequencies which made me tame the sibilance more precisely. So, I adjusted between 4-8khz which ended up with more details and softer presentation.

This guy's soundstage is great. Very dark and almost 3 dimensional. It has decent technically but lacks some sparkles. But, its power in the mids that makes me sometimes surprised with a detail that I haven't heard before. CKM series were meant to be for mids actually and CKS series for bass so not a surprise. However, it has very strong bass impact with great sub-bass extension. I believe its titanium body also plays a good role with the timbre of it. Definitely great with Jazz, Rock, Classical Music, Trance. But things get sometimes out of control with too many instruments. So, it definitely a great server with less things adding texture to them. Imaging is good, puts the instruments in their own location nicely and seperates them. Not a TOTL iem of course but very very special. Im glad I found it back.

I'm also thinking to write a review for it in Head-Fi. But I need to spend some time with this buddy.


----------



## SenorChang8

Another member alerted me of Fiio’s FD5 announcement.

https://fiio.com/newsinfo/454678.html?templateId=1133604


----------



## RikudouGoku

SenorChang8 said:


> Another member alerted me of Fiio’s FD5 announcement.
> 
> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/454678.html?templateId=1133604


Seems to be a single DD with a pretty interesting coating:




The looks remind me of the Dunu Luna though.


----------



## SenorChang8

Yeah the FH ridges mixed with Luna/IER-Z1R.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 30, 2020)

SenorChang8 said:


> Another member alerted me of Fiio’s FD5 announcement.
> 
> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/454678.html?templateId=1133604


Diamond dome coated beryllium diaphragm unit. Hmm. Sounds interesting... 

I made a search but couldn't find a detailed info. Only this :

"Indeed, the beryllium tweeter domes contained within the speakers are actually coated with a fine layer of diamond via “chemical vapor deposition”, which Wolf tells us allows the M9s to act across a “wider frequency range”. 

That diamond deposit, along with the use of beryllium allows the drivers to move in pistonic motion; in other words, they move rigidly back and forth to avoid distortion, creating an accurate reproduction of the music you’re listening to, revealing details you may never have heard before. "

Source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.te...-speaker-diamonds-beryllium-and-a-lot-of-work

Fancy name though.


----------



## Dsnuts

This year for me is all about the long awaited sequal to one of my faves the IT04. The older IT04 with an upgraded cable was and still is a great hybrid for me and something that went a bit under the radar. This one was a no brainer for me as it was recently launched.  IBasso tunes with the best of them and their earphone are all about value. Hard to put a value statement on a $899 earphone but I will find out how these compare with the big boys I have a feeling they will more than hang. This was the one earphone I have been looking forward to all this year and it will be my last earphone I buy this year. I will most definitely let you all know how this one turns out. 

Ibasso track record speaks for itself. I haven't be let down by a single item of their be it an amp, dap or earphone. I am gonna doubt they will not pay full attention to what is their flagship earphones. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## zolyniakm (Nov 30, 2020)

jkjk123 said:


> Is there a difference in tuning between the black and the silver one Jasper? I personally prefer a sound signature with more lows/mids and less treble, to make it easier for long term listening. The Jasper looks very interesting to me right now since I like its form factor and the fact that it is a single dynamic driver (which I prefer for timbre and coherency). From the reviews I've seen, it does seem to have a natural tonality with slightly more bass than neutral. Looking at the frequency response curve, the Jasper might have a bit more treble than I prefer, but I could always EQ that down if it bothers me.
> 
> How do you find the mids and vocals on the Jasper - are they ahead of the treble? Also, how is the bass? Does it have good rumble and natural tonality/texture? Also, how is the isolation and comfort? Thanks!



Final silver and black models have the same tuning. Prototypes have different tunings. Final one is natural-neutral, the second tuning was more fun V-shaped with a bigger mid bass and brighter, more energetic treble. I like the final one more, safer, vocals are more romantic, presentation is warmer, yet the background is clearer.

Lows aren't huge in quantity, but have great quality. Attack is well defined, decay is natural, texture is good (maybe even one of the best in their price range, for sure noticable better than KXXS). There is good dynamic and - when songs call for it - Jaspers hits with a nice rumble and authority. In many songs they could sound quite big and bold thanks to their great lows.

Lower mids have a bit of added warmth from lows and instruments have nice tonality, but aren't pushed upfront. Male vocals are natural, clear, detailed. Female ones are a bit more forward and lively, yet smooth and natural, not shouty. Never sound disconnected.

Highs are quite safe, cymbals won't hit you with a painful crash for sure. Smooth, yet lively. The more I listen to them, the more I like their highs' extension. Lower treble is a good step behind higher pitched female vocals. I like them with Acoustune AET07a and Azla Sedna Short, but for your preferences JVC Spiral Dots could be better (highs are even smoother, lows are fuller and soundstage stay nice and airy).

Comfort is very good and most users shouldn't have a problem with wearing them easly. Shells are very well made and have some weight (more than Falcon-C, lighter than ikko OH10), but aren't too heavy in the ears. Isolation is quite standard for a single DD model with a small metal shells -average with silicon tips, bit better with foams.

If it helps for test platform I use:
DAPs: LPGT, PAW 6000, Shanling M8/M6 Pro/M6/M5s/M0, iBasso DX220 (AMP1 MKII, AMP7), DX160, HiBy R2/R5,
DAC/AMPs: iBasso DC01/DC02/DC03, Qudelix-5K, EarStudio Radsone ES100, xDuoo Link/Link2, ikko Zerda, Shanling UP2/UP4, Oriolus 1795, Aune BU1
Some tracks: Miles Davis "Kind Of Blue", Muddy Waters "Folk Singer", Vangelis "Earth", "51 Masterpieces of Classic", The Beatles "Yellow Submarine (Remastered)", Johnny Cash "American III: Solitary Man", Depeche Mode "Delta Machine", Gary Numan "Savage: Songs From A Broken World", Nine Inch Nails "With Teeth", Nirvana "Nevermind", Disturbed "The Sickness" and "Immortalized", Samael "Hegemony", Laibach "Spectre", Suicide Commando "Axis of Evil", Gojira "Magma", Vader "Revelations", Lazarus A.D. "The Onslaught", In This Moment "Ritual" and "Blood", Kavinsky "Nightcall", Woodkid "The Golden Age", VNV Nation "Automatic", Lorde "Pure Heroine", Lana Del Rey "Born to Die", Lindsey Stirling "Brave Enough", Morcheeba "Blood Like Lemonade", Adele "21", The Prodigy "Invanders Must Die", The Glitch Mob "See Without Eyes", Guzior "Evil_things", Szpaku "Atypowy", soundtracks from "Gladiator" and "Rocky"


----------



## zolyniakm

Dsnuts said:


> This year for me is all about the long awaited sequal to one of my faves the IT04. The older IT04 with an upgraded cable was and still is a great hybrid for me and something that went a bit under the radar. This one was a no brainer for me as it was recently launched.  IBasso tunes with the best of them and their earphone are all about value. Hard to put a value statement on a $899 earphone but I will find out how these compare with the big boys I have a feeling they will more than hang. This was the one earphone I have been looking forward to all this year and it will be my last earphone I buy this year. I will most definitely let you all know how this one turns out.
> 
> Ibasso track record speaks for itself. I haven't be let down by a single item of their be it an amp, dap or earphone. I am gonna doubt they will not pay full attention to what is their flagship earphones. Can't wait for this one.



I also think that iBasso IT07 are very very good. Nice upgrade from IT04. Not only even better sound, but also better shell design and new silver cable.


----------



## Audio Fun

Just posted the review on SA3, overall really mature tonality. It has smooth and fatiguing free yet engaging sound, the female vocal presentation is realistic and top tier level for its price. If you looking for IEM in this price range, don’t forget to check this out. Have a great week.
My take on SA3:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-sa3.24570/reviews#item-review-24843


----------



## baskingshark

Looks like a new Moondrop Blessing 2 variant (called the Dusk) is releasing soon:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CINn4WbpWPP/

Seems to be a collab between Moondrop and Crinacle. Seems to be more bassy than the Blessing 2 with maybe some slight drop in the upper mids quantity.


----------



## IEMusic




----------



## Audio Fun

baskingshark said:


> Looks like a new Moondrop Blessing 2 variant (called the Dusk) is releasing soon:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CINn4WbpWPP/
> 
> Seems to be a collab between Moondrop and Crinacle. Seems to be more bassy than the Blessing 2 with maybe some slight drop in the upper mids quantity.


Really interesting, I hope it has better timbre compare to b2.


----------



## KnightCaeli

baskingshark said:


> Looks like a new Moondrop Blessing 2 variant (called the Dusk) is releasing soon:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CINn4WbpWPP/
> 
> Seems to be a collab between Moondrop and Crinacle. Seems to be more bassy than the Blessing 2 with maybe some slight drop in the upper mids quantity.



Wow, looking pretty interesting. I wonder if there will be any differences in shell/drivers. Also, nice box art. Love the megane.


----------



## baskingshark

KnightCaeli said:


> Wow, looking pretty interesting. I wonder if there will be any differences in shell/drivers. Also, nice box art. Love the megane.



Haha I think if some other budget CHIFI companies use an anime box for marketing, they can easily jack up the price of the gear by 2 times and fanboys/otakus will still buy it!

Can you imagine opening an anime box and discovering a shouty KZ inside?


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Can you imagine opening an anime box and discovering a shouty KZ inside?



New unused KZ for sale, all accessories, no box


----------



## unifutomaki

Speaking of waifu-adorned IEM boxes...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Speaking of waifu-adorned IEM boxes...



Are they any good?


----------



## KnightCaeli

unifutomaki said:


> Speaking of waifu-adorned IEM boxes...



I was tempted to grab them, but I wanted to wait for reviews before deciding. I told myself I could wait, but that cover art tempts me.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 1, 2020)

KnightCaeli said:


> I was tempted to grab them, but I wanted to wait for reviews before deciding. I told myself I could wait, but that cover art tempts me.



I wasn't going to get them but all my resolve ebbed away when one popped up on sale locally for USD25 equivalent (down from the usual USD40). I was definitely on that at once haha 

she sure is a cute one, even more so than the SSR waifu


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Are they any good?



Running back to the office at once to listen to them properly! But first impressions are that these just won everything and will most likely be my default recommendation under 50 freedom bucks.

They like power though. Balanced cable (KBear limpid) has been ordered.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Running back to the office at once to listen to them properly! But first impressions are that these just won everything and will most likely be my default recommendation under 50 freedom bucks.
> 
> They like power though. Balanced cable (KBear limpid) has been ordered.



So you like them more than the CST? Haven't taken them out of my ears since i got them.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So you like them more than the CST? Haven't taken them out of my ears since i got them.



I was always a fan of the SSR in spite of it being somewhat hot in the upper-midrange. The drivers in the Super Spaceship duo deliver really brilliant highs and detailed, intimate vocals, as well as rather impressive imaging capabilities for a single DD. The SSR however had almost no sub-bass and a very polite mid-bass which led to certain tracks having a harshness or glare at higher listening volumes. While it is early days with the SSP, the additional low end weight is immediately noticeable. All the complaints about it being overly bright can now basically be quashed. While it still has the same upper mids boost as the SSR, the perceived sound is now significantly more balanced and slightly W-shaped.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 1, 2020)

i'm in love



Other subtle ways in which the SSR and SSP differ:

The painted shells now sport a fine matte finish rather than the office-furniture type lacquer of the SSR
The pouch is now made of pleather rather than fabric
The 2-pin connectors on the stock cable are now made from clear rather than translucent plastic


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 1, 2020)

Assorted sound impressions with the Moondrop SSP.

Setup: medium stock tips, stock cable, ZX-300 single-ended output, 320kbps MP3 or better


Muse - Supermassive Black Hole: textured, authoritative sub-bass. Distinct layering of vocals and instruments, no melding
The Killers - My Own Soul's Warning: male vocals are not recessed. Guitar rhythms are energetic and vast, rather tall stage
Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King: Punchy and tight mid-bass complemented by sub-bass rumble. Precise instrument separation. No harshness or sibilance
Avril Lavigne - Complicated: the shrieking banshee test. The SSP gets a pass on this one. Her vocals are in line with the drumming rather than being way ahead of it


ClariS - Prism: vocals are sufficiently detailed to be able to tell the otherwise similar-sounding duo apart.
Nightwish - I Want My Tears Back: SSP copes well with the complex instrumentation in the background. Most elements of the sound can be picked out without too much effort. It isn't just guitar.
Eve x Sou - Myoujou Galactica: bright, detailed, brilliant presentation without being too much of a good thing. 8-bit buzzer sound effect is in the background where it should be.
Toto - Africa: Drums have weight and authority. The various synths and percussion elements are well separated. The word here is precise. Nothing is bleeding into one another, at least that I can tell.


Frank Sinatra - My Way: Lush and rich tonality; instruments have room to breathe. Trumpets are a tad on the bright side. Strings have a sense of height to them. Sinatra is positioned front and center, the slight grain in his voice is represented well.
Hayley Williams - Simmer: Subtle details in her whispers and breaths are brought out. Good sense of spacing as the drums pan around in a 180 degree arc.
Rilo Kiley - A Man/Me/Then Jim: The test of acoustic guitar-led folk rendition. Sounds as good as on the SSR, which is to say, very good indeed. Excellent natural timbre. It's like I'm there in the room with her.
In summary, the SSP carries over all of the strengths of the SSR and adds a generous helping of low-end weight. If the track calls for it, it can rumble and thump all right while keeping up a detailed, bright, "hi-res" presentation across the rest of the frequency range. There's nary any mid-bass bloat or bleeding into the mids, and male vocals are not sacrificed and crushed for the sake of fake details here. This is good.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2020)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-studio-sa6.24665/reviews#item-review-24831



Got to know the new DUNU SA6. These things are awesome. These are right up there with my Luna for sound enjoyment.

I like the direction DUNU is taking on their newer offerings. This is one company to look out for next year when they release the Zen and their new hybrids.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$Zen$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## activatorfly

£££££££££££Zen££££££££££££


----------



## peter123

My take on the NM2+ for those who might be interested 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24648/reviews#item-review-24850


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Can't wait to get the NM2+ and Tape Pros to compare. All of my purchases have shipped, so they are all in various roads to delivery.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Also looking forward to comparing the Fiio X5 III with the Hiby R5.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Can't wait to get the NM2+ and Tape Pros to compare. All of my purchases have shipped, so they are all in various roads to delivery.


I'm sure you'll love both sets....my Tape are about to ship asap!


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't know if you guys know about Thinksound and their new in20 earphones shown.  
Thinksound is headed by a guy named Aaron Fouriner who is a firm believer in not fixing what isn't broken. He uses eco friendly designs and only uses dynamics in all of his earphones. If this wood design looks familiar that is because it was copied by manufacturers in China. 

The sound these emit however are unique. This vented wood earphone takes on that wood timbre a smooth full bodied speaker like sound in your ears. I had the opportunity to review a lot of their past earphones and headphones and they are all consistent and are tuned by Aaron himself. I believe they have been making earphones since 2009. Early this year it bumbed me out to hear that these guys shut their web site and were no longer in business.  

It surprised me again when I recently found out that they are back in business. Thinksound is the equivalent to that small ma and pa shops you knew when you was growing up to get some ice cream and some snacks when you had some pocket change. These guys are a small operation that takes pride in their workmanship and especially their sound. 

If you have never heard a thinksound earphone I encourage folks to find out about them as they have bigger plans for the future of Thinksound but it starts with a single offering. These earphones here. 

It is literally the exact same design for just about all their earphones they have made in the past minus one USP1 pewter housing they did. This one perhaps representing just about all of them in one form or another. I will write a review for this one but. These earphones deserve mention as they are trying to resurrect the older style of earphone with these and yes it has a fixed cable. They were all fixed cables back in the day. Lol.

What made him revive these earphones is that he had numerous request for his wood earphones during lock down and shut down of his company. He is now trying to revive Thinksound so this seems to be a conglomeration of his wood design and the first of hopefully many new designs.  If you guys want to get a glimps of the old school tuning and design. Support these guys as I would like nothing more than to see these guys do well.  There are less and less companies like Thinksound now a days and that is a shame.


----------



## baskingshark

New FAAEAL IEM. Bullet shaped set. Called the Poppy. Looks non detachable cable wise.
Going at $12 - 14 on a few shops on Aliexpress. Single DD 6 mm. 

Since it is called Poppy, could it be a gateway drug IEM to the music hobby? "Religion is the opium of the people" as Karl Marx says, maybe for us, "Music is the opium of the audiophile". But if the graph on the store page is legit, it sure does looks scary, it looks like something drawn in a kindergarden TBH. FWIW, FAAEAL is better known for their earbuds and their last IEM the FAAEAL Hibiscus had polarizing reviews. Any brave souls who wanna try this druggie IEM?


----------



## zenki (Dec 2, 2020)

Link?
NVM


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> New FAAEAL IEM. Bullet shaped set. Called the Poppy. Looks non detachable cable wise.
> Going at $12 - 14 on a few shops on Aliexpress. Single DD 6 mm.
> 
> Since it is called Poppy, could it be a gateway drug IEM to the music hobby? "Religion is the opium of the people" as Karl Marx says, maybe for us, "Music is the opium of the audiophile". But if the graph on the store page is legit, it sure does looks scary, it looks like something drawn in a kindergarden TBH. FWIW, FAAEAL is better known for their earbuds and their last IEM the FAAEAL Hibiscus had polarizing reviews. Any brave souls who wanna try this druggie IEM?



Good vibes and karma to all those brave souls who will be the guinea pigs for Faaeal and the community. I'm assuming a handful of folks will receive this as a review sample so not many will lament paying for them if they're bad.


----------



## cqtek

Afternoon testing with balanced cables from NiceHCK, Tempotec Sonata BHD, NF Audio NM2+ and the classic Moondrop Kanas Pro.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if you guys know about Thinksound and their new in20 earphones shown.
> Thinksound is headed by a guy named Aaron Fouriner who is a firm believer in not fixing what isn't broken. He uses eco friendly designs and only uses dynamics in all of his earphones. If this wood design looks familiar that is because it was copied by manufacturers in China.
> 
> The sound these emit however are unique. This vented wood earphone takes on that wood timbre a smooth full bodied speaker like sound in your ears. I had the opportunity to review a lot of their past earphones and headphones and they are all consistent and are tuned by Aaron himself. I believe they have been making earphones since 2009. Early this year it bumbed me out to hear that these guys shut their web site and were no longer in business.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. I really like thinksound's house tuning. I am interested in the new IEM. I have too many IEMs as it is, but what is one more?


----------



## Dsnuts

Thinksound tuning is more western in that they dont include a big pinna gain on their tunings. Warm smooth full bodied analogue type sound. Listening to some older recordings using the in20 is a treat. Elvis. yes Elvis, Johnny Cash, Roy Orbison, Neil Diamond. Older rock like Zep, Rush, Queen. Amazing. 

I have to admit after reviewing the Dunu SA6 you want to talk about a complete and total different sound in the in20. Lol. This is what makes our hobby so interesting. You can hear the same tracks with 2 completely different takes on the sound with 2 different earphones with both sounding very good in the process. 

These are for folks that like warm smooth analogue like sound. Old timers especially will dig these. They aren't for everyone, especially if your into your analytical type tunings. Analytical the in20 is not. They do sound like speakers in your ears.


----------



## dissociativity

So I've spotted lz l6 mini that used to cost substantially more are actually fairly cheap right now, does anyone have any impressions of them? Every review keeps referencing the 180usd price to rate them, but now that they're closer to 70usd, perhaps they're incredible for the price? 

I'm used to the moondrop ssr for reference and have blon bl03.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dissociativity said:


> So I've spotted lz l6 mini that used to cost substantially more are actually fairly cheap right now, does anyone have any impressions of them? Every review keeps referencing the 180usd price to rate them, but now that they're closer to 70usd, perhaps they're incredible for the price?
> 
> I'm used to the moondrop ssr for reference and have blon bl03.


They are pretty good, but there are a ton of newer iems at that price it is at right now that are performing on the same level SQ wise. And they do have 1 flaw that could be a dealbreaker for some, and that is the very recessed male vocals (and it doesnt help that the female vocals are forward, that just makes the contrast between male/female very big).


----------



## dissociativity (Dec 2, 2020)

So given the main new meta within the price range seems to be the nm2+ or shuoer tape pros, what's the main differences, advantages and differences between the two?
The tape pros sound appealing due to being able to tailor the tuning to my taste.

However, I'm not getting them til around February when I return from interstate work, so if the OG tape goes on sale for an incredible price, would they be far better value or do the pros superceed them that much?

I find unique tech and innovation often leads to an interesting sound even if it's flawed and the piezo in the 1more e1008 keeps making me come back to it even if I prefer the tuning of other buds.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Tape Pros are still in the process of delivery. Very few have them, but from the few reviews, it sounds like the treble was tamed down a bit and the bass brought up a bit, but still retaining it's detail retrieval capabilities? Mine are in transit, and i should have them by next week?


----------



## superuser1

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Also looking forward to comparing the Fiio X5 III with the Hiby R5.


X5 III? I reckon there is not much to compare. The R5 is far far superior in every way imaginable.


----------



## tgx78

Here is my take on Tansio Mirai TSMR-5: 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-5.24123/reviews#item-review-24858


----------



## Sam L

tgx78 said:


> Here is my take on Tansio Mirai TSMR-5:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-5.24123/reviews#item-review-24858


fantastic photo. iem porn


----------



## RikudouGoku

Early Christmas for me. 

Blon BL-01 
Yincrow Rw-9 
Tri through (6x)


----------



## RikudouGoku

BL-01 vs BL-03 (mesh mod)


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> BL-01 vs BL-03 (mesh mod)



Well well well, very interesting indeed!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Well well well, very interesting indeed!


Indeed. I need more time before I come with my impressions, but at the very least this is the best fitting Blon so far. The weight feels similar to the Tanchjim Oxygen and that has a bigger body, very premium feeling and aesthetics.


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> Early Christmas for me.
> 
> Blon BL-01
> Yincrow Rw-9
> Tri through (6x)


Nice! seems like that rw-9 took forever since you've had your sights on them for months. You got them on 11-11, right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> Nice! seems like that rw-9 took forever since you've had your sights on them for months. You got them on 11-11, right?


yup. 20 days to ship out and then I got it in under 3 days lol.

I have so many new products that I dont know which one to start with.   

Got the Bl-01, RW-9, XBA-N3 and the Sennheiser HD 560S. 

Since the 01 is the most hyped right now I think I will start with that one.


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> yup. 20 days to ship out and then I got it in under 3 days lol.
> 
> I have so many new products that I dont know which one to start with.
> 
> ...


hmmm be careful following another money hole with that headphone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> hmmm be careful following another money hole with that headphone.


Too late




Already prepared 6 headphone stands for the inevitable lol. 

I give those banana stands 5/5, cost me about 5 usd each and they can handle my blon B20 which weights around 500 grams.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Too late
> 
> 
> Already prepared 6 headphone stands for the inevitable lol.
> ...



Definitely want the banana stands now if they can handle the Blon B20. Remind me where did you get the banana stands, what I remember is they were not originally meant for headphones?

Very organised display of your earphones (I presume).


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Definitely want the banana stands now if they can handle the Blon B20. Remind me where did you get the banana stands, what I remember is they were not originally meant for headphones?
> 
> Very organised display of your earphones (I presume).


Here is where I got the banana stands: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001IWY8M

You mean this collection?



yeah those are my iems (+ cables and some accessories and the porta pro) (also got another storage case somewhere else lol) but they arent organized well since I got 10 iems on my pc table lol.


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 3, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is where I got the banana stands: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001IWY8M
> 
> You mean this collection?
> 
> yeah those are my iems (+ cables and some accessories and the porta pro) (also got another storage case somewhere else lol) but they arent organized well since I got 10 iems on my pc table lol.



Very organised!

Edit: Thanks for the link.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 3, 2020)

So the NM2+ came in much quicker than expected. i ordered them after several others, and these beat even the Tape Pro to my place. as for OOTB, these things SHINE. All the hype is warranted, the sound is upper class, transparent, great extension in the highs without sibilance, and just enough bass. Just the way I like it. Some people weren't bold enough to just come out and say these play in the same ballpark as the LZ A7. I'm going to be so bold. Listening to both through a dual splitter, they both play in the same ballpark, with A7 on black filter/MONITOR. For almost half the price, you're getting a single dynamic that plays along the same performance park as a 7 speaker system. More to come. I haven't but an hour and a half on these.

The A7 has more depth of field and just a tad wider soundstage, but aside from those two quibbles, pretty similar


----------



## jant71 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone for a TWS with a 10mm Bery coated driver? JVC under the Kenwood umbrella. Pricey but you get some stuff for the money. Nice to have the button open case and few models do adjustment of NC or ambient levels on board no app needed like these do.

JVC KENWOOD will release the completely wireless type "ear-worn smart device" "WS-A1" from mid-January 2021 and "WS-A1G" from early February 2021 under the company's Kenwood brand. Both are open prices, but the market is expected to sell for around 35,000 yen (excluding tax).



"WS-A1 / WS-A1G"

It is a product that focuses on the use of voice assistants. The "WS-A1" is equipped with Amazon Alexa, and the "WS-A1G" is equipped with the Google Assistant. Accurate voice recognition is possible even in a noisy outdoor environment with the "triple microphone system" equipped with three microphones per ear and a unique algorithm.



Accurate voice recognition is possible with the "triple microphone system" and original algorithm

In addition, the company utilizes the technology cultivated in the development of headphones, such as installing a 10mm dynamic driver that uses a beryllium-coated diaphragm. The voice assistant's messages and call voices have clear and easy-to-hear sound quality, and music can be played with dynamic and delicate sound.

Equipped with an "ambient sound seamless control" function that allows you to seamlessly switch between noise canceling mode and external sound capture mode. You can adjust the ratio of blocking and capturing ambient sounds by simply tracing the touchpad on the right side of the main unit up and down.

In addition, the "Voice Enhancement Mode" function that clarifies the voice of the person who captured it makes it easy to talk and listen to the in-house broadcast of the facility even while wearing this product.

On the mounting surface, we have newly developed the "ear pillow" that realizes a comfortable and stable fit with a two-stage configuration of earpiece and ear support. The ear support part adopts "double layer silicon" consisting of two layers of soft material and hard material, pursuing a natural ear feel.

Continuous playback for up to about 8 hours is possible with noise canceling ON. Combined with charging in a special case, it can be used continuously for up to 24 hours. The special case opens with one hand, is designed so that the earphones can be taken out smoothly, and also supports wireless charging.



The structure of the case has been devised, such as opening the lid with one hand.

In addition, the Bluetooth codec supports aptX / AAC / SBC. The earphone body is equipped with IPX4 equivalent water resistance. The weight of the earphone body is about 9.6g (one side), and the case is 92.5g. The earpiece and ear support come in 3 sizes, L / M / S.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Timbre is more natural on the NM2+, while the A7 is a smoother more 3D ride. The NM2+ can get a tad bit shouty in the mids on some songs, but not all.


----------



## IEMusic

Yeah, yeah, yeah, graphs are very limited, and only tell a fraction of the story.  Still, my interest just plummeted.  Will continue to wait any see what initial impressions are.

, SMH

The graph looks like it’s flipping us off.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks pretty similar.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 3, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the NM2+ came in much quicker than expected. i ordered them after several others, and these beat even the Tape Pro to my place. as for OOTB, these things SHINE. All the hype is warranted, the sound is upper class, transparent, great extension in the highs without sibilance, and just enough bass. Just the way I like it. Some people weren't bold enough to just come out and say these play in the same ballpark as the LZ A7. I'm going to be so bold. Listening to both through a dual splitter, they both play in the same ballpark, with A7 on black filter/MONITOR. For almost half the price, you're getting a single dynamic that plays along the same performance park as a 7 speaker system. More to come. I haven't but an hour and a half on these.
> 
> The A7 has more depth of field and just a tad wider soundstage, but aside from those two quibbles, pretty similar


I had ton of praise for them as it was the first iem that really struck me in terms of its technical abilities for a single DD and it's stunning price to performance ratio aswell. I also believe I was 'bold' enough when I come out and said I heard it comes close to the a7 at half the price and had better realism due to the single DD but that caused little issues at the time didn't it? haha. I get it that you should own both iems to compare but after hearing the nm2+ myself and weighing up all the impressions of the a7 I was confident in my statement and don't take it back. Nf audio hit it out of the park with this one!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

One of the rare times i did not like the way an iem sounded balanced, and this time it's the NM2+. Just loses something balanced. Only other earphone that reacted that way was the UE TF10. They did not translate to better in balanced. Neither do these. I just prefer the nice stock cable with 3.5mm. Very pleasing.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 3, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, graphs are very limited, and only tell a fraction of the story.  Still, my interest just plummeted.  Will continue to wait any see what initial impressions are.
> 
> , SMH
> 
> The graph looks like it’s flipping us off.



LOL, I think the Crinacle usually puts his resonance coupler peak at the 8 Khz region, so the 5ish kHz finger may be indeed a legit flipping of the finger for our ears. But the subbass roll off and massive treble cliff drop off is also a bit worrisome (I know graphing above 10 kHz is generally not accurate but the drop off really starts from 8 Khz onwards). Really lives up to the name of Black Hole if the higher treble is missing.

IIRC this set also ain't the cheapest at launch, might be a true Black Hole for our wallets to blind purchase this one. Better wait for reviews to filter out first!


----------



## unifutomaki

Yet another AliExpress Sale is incoming...


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I’m still curious about See Audio, in particular, the Vantina V10.  So far no one wants to risk over $900.  I just would like to know if it really is the same as the Anole VX.



Yep seems there's another sale coming in 3 days time. I see (no pun intended) the See Audio Vantina V10 is going at $855 USD. Still too high to blind buy to see (no pun intended) if this is an OEM QDC Anole VX or at least a clone.

From briefly glancing at other stuff, the sale prices for the rest of CHIFI gear looks a bit meh. Anyways, there's likely to be other sales on 12/12 or near Christmas, but might be a good time to look around for some deals if anyone missed stuff on the recent BF and 11/11 sales.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> the sale prices for the rest of CHIFI gear looks a bit meh



The TRN Gold is going to be a whopping S$ 3K off, what more do you want 😂


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> The TRN Gold is going to be a whopping S$ 3K off, what more do you want 😂



LOL. The TRN Golden ears definitely has my vote for best price to performance ratio for 2020. And yes indeed, it was originally going at $15000 USD, for this sale, they have very altruistically given a $2750 USD discount, we mere mortals should be grateful! But I am disappointed that in their breakdown of the IEM on the store page, the eartips and Bellsing BAs are not made of gold! And they are still having BAs in the nozzle sigh.









But more importantly, it is too bad that the ideal cable for the TRN Golden ears isn't on discount this time. The $4300 USD Xiaofan Ortiz "temperament of the king of the gods" cable is as per usual price. Too bad then.


----------



## BigErik

Dsnuts said:


> So I am starting to see a trend in Chi fi. Last 3 earphones I received are all going for higher end tunings. Actually 4 if I throw in the X49. While there is nothing wrong with this per se. However there is one main ingredient that actually separates the actual higher end earphone with these budget offerings.
> 
> I noticed KBEAR has a marketing splash on the page for the KS2 comparing the graph of the KS2 with the IER Z1R of all earphones. If anyone actually believes a $25 earphone will sound similar to a $1700 Sony flagship. Well one can only wish.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the ks2it sounds unbelievable! I have not heard the Sony but from what I hear it's literally one of the best in the world. And Sony makes great quality always has. But the ks2 is magic I turned a review on to it and he couldn't freaking believe it he gave it huge rankings and if you ever look up reviews do the videos everyone that has a video review loves them.and I agree with you the idea that it's $25 headphone can compete with the Sony is unrealistic the quality the true quality won't be there but it is unbelievable.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Yep seems there's another sale coming in 3 days time. I see (no pun intended) the See Audio Vantina V10 is going at $855 USD. Still too high to blind buy to see (no pun intended) if this is an OEM QDC Anole VX or at least a clone.


Reportedly, the yet-to-be-released See Audio Neo will be the closest to the Anole VX.


----------



## unifutomaki

I think that one can do a lot better than the KS2 even for the price.


----------



## BigErik

unifutomaki said:


> I think that one can do a lot better than the KS2 even for the price.


I'm all ears please tell me turn me on to a suggestion. The ks2 sounds incredible it truly does. I'd be curious what you think is equivalent between say 25 and $40 or better actually then equivalent. Have you heard the ks2


----------



## unifutomaki

BigErik said:


> I'm all ears please tell me turn me on to a suggestion. The ks2 sounds incredible it truly does. I'd be curious what you think is equivalent between say 25 and $40 or better actually then equivalent. Have you heard the ks2



I've heard one but I don't own one. Actually I'll go one better and offer up the CCA CST for 12 USD. Great timbre, clarity without harshness, punchy bass, no male vocal recession.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 4, 2020)

BigErik said:


> Have you tried the ks2it sounds unbelievable! I have not heard the Sony but from what I hear it's literally one of the best in the world. And Sony makes great quality always has. But the ks2 is magic I turned a review on to it and he couldn't freaking believe it he gave it huge rankings and if you ever look up reviews do the videos everyone that has a video review loves them.and I agree with you the idea that it's $25 headphone can compete with the Sony is unrealistic the quality the true quality won't be there but it is unbelievable.


Wrong post deleted


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> I'm all ears please tell me turn me on to a suggestion. The ks2 sounds incredible it truly does. I'd be curious what you think is equivalent between say 25 and $40 or better actually then equivalent. Have you heard the ks2


and I'm not being a jerk I really would like to hear some suggestions I'm very open I would definitely be interested.


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> and I'm not being a jerk I really would like to hear some suggestions I'm very open I would definitely be interested.


See now I have not heard the CST I'm familiar with it from reviews.and you think you can get it for 12 bucks do you have a link?especially if you have one for AliExpress cuz they have some new year sale coming up in 2 days. Cuz I would consider purchasing it and then reviewing it and letting you know and I would be objective. I'm always up for a bargain.


----------



## BigErik

Dsnuts said:


> So I am starting to see a trend in Chi fi. Last 3 earphones I received are all going for higher end tunings. Actually 4 if I throw in the X49. While there is nothing wrong with this per se. However there is one main ingredient that actually separates the actual higher end earphone with these budget offerings.
> 
> I noticed KBEAR has a marketing splash on the page for the KS2 comparing the graph of the KS2 with the IER Z1R of all earphones. If anyone actually believes a $25 earphone will sound similar to a $1700 Sony flagship. Well one can only wish.
> 
> ...


It's funny too cuz I noticed there was a couple of places pushing the KS2 again.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> So I am starting to see a trend in Chi fi. Last 3 earphones I received are all going for higher end tunings. Actually 4 if I throw in the X49. While there is nothing wrong with this per se. However there is one main ingredient that actually separates the actual higher end earphone with these budget offerings.
> 
> I noticed KBEAR has a marketing splash on the page for the KS2 comparing the graph of the KS2 with the IER Z1R of all earphones. If anyone actually believes a $25 earphone will sound similar to a $1700 Sony flagship. Well one can only wish.
> 
> ...


I agree. The graph of the KS2 might be similar to the Sony but that graph purely measures *quantity*. All the *qualities* which the graph cannot show will make the comparison apples vs oranges. The joy of life is in it's qualities and not it's quantities.


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> It's funny too cuz I noticed there was a couple of places pushing the KS2 again.


And when you have a chance go to YouTube and look up ks2 reviews you might find it interesting


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> And when you have a chance go to YouTube and look up ks2 reviews you might find it interesting


Don't get me wrong I love any kind of quality audio and if it's cheap so much the better. I mean I don't know about you but poops addictive!!!l


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> Don't get me wrong I love any kind of quality audio and if it's cheap so much the better. I mean I don't know about you but **** addictive!!!l


And I will say this I will stick by my guns the ks2 will always be a great sounding headphone and that's the whole thing if something sounds great to somebody it doesn't matter how old it is it doesn't matter if someone else disagrees or we could do is share our opinions and maybe some of us will have similar taste. You'll hear a good reviews always say you know find a review of that has similar taste to yours.


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> And I will say this I will stick by my guns the ks2 will always be a great sounding headphone and that's the whole thing if something sounds great to somebody it doesn't matter how old it is it doesn't matter if someone else disagrees or we could do is share our opinions and maybe some of us will have similar taste. You'll hear a good reviews always say you know find a review of that has similar taste to yours.


You have to pardon my quotation I'm handicapped so I have to do voice to text and then correct LOL


----------



## unifutomaki

BigErik said:


> See now I have not heard the CST I'm familiar with it from reviews.and you think you can get it for 12 bucks do you have a link?especially if you have one for AliExpress cuz they have some new year sale coming up in 2 days. Cuz I would consider purchasing it and then reviewing it and letting you know and I would be objective. I'm always up for a bargain.



Here. Frankly a very balanced, natural sound for a steal. And at the other end of your price tier ($40), the Moondrop SSP. If you're looking to buy just one thing in the sale, get the SSP. I assure you that it will provide a new dimension of detail next to the KS2 and only get better as you upgrade your source.


----------



## BigErik

unifutomaki said:


> Here. Frankly a very balanced, natural sound for a steal. And at the other end of your price tier ($40), the Moondrop SSP. If you're looking to buy just one thing in the sale, get the SSP. I assure you that it will provide a new dimension of detail next to the KS2 and only get better as you upgrade your source.


Cool thank you for the taking the time out to do that I'm familiar with the SSP I like it better than the SSR. Don't get me wrong I've got plenty of IEM's. Actually too many and I'm switching over to Bud's I'm going to put my feet in with that I got some decent ones coming supposedly supposedly decent that is


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> Cool thank you for the taking the time out to do that I'm familiar with the SSP I like it better than the SSR. Don't get me wrong I've got plenty of IEM's. Actually too many and I'm switching over to Bud's I'm going to put my feet in with that I got some decent ones coming supposedly supposedly decent that is


But I'm similar to you I'm invested chi fier.I have a couple amps I have a couple of dangle dacs probably I don't know 40 iems at least. I'm probably going to try out the liquid spark dac next.


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> But I'm similar to you I'm invested chi fier.I have a couple amps I have a couple of dangle dacs probably I don't know 40 iems at least. I'm probably going to try out the liquid spark dac next.


Hey my bad I'm not familiar with the CST I'm familiar with it because it just came out. I was thinking of something else I almost ordered this from linsaul during 11:11 or whatever.I tried to look up reviews for this I couldn't find them I'm going to try to do it again right now you had these already. I mean I got my BL01's already.


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> Hey my bad I'm not familiar with the CST I'm familiar with it because it just came out. I was thinking of something else I almost ordered this from linsaul during 11:11 or whatever.I tried to look up reviews for this I couldn't find them I'm going to try to do it again right now you had these already. I mean I got my BL01's already.


I'll be honest I wasn't going to pull the trigger on this I mean what's its claim to fame this double magnet you know does it have like a dual voice cavity kind of a thing going on. Don't get me wrong if you tell me that something the size of a pin sounds great and it does then cool


----------



## unifutomaki

BigErik said:


> I'll be honest I wasn't going to pull the trigger on this I mean what's its claim to fame this double magnet you know does it have like a dual voice cavity kind of a thing going on. Don't get me wrong if you tell me that something the size of a pin sounds great and it does then cool



Just a gentle reminder not to spam the thread with multiple back-to-back posts and replying to your own posts. If you have more you'd like to say, you can edit an existing post by using the edit button at the bottom left of the post


----------



## BigErik

Thank you I didn't know I'm new to this stuff. Posting and such like I said I'm old and handicapped. Interesting I saw it where you guys reviewed it or at least gave your opinions of it. I'll probably get it cuz I was looking at it.sometimes there's something to be said for an easy listening headphone where you can just enjoy the music and not be too analytical and such.I've got to go thank you so much I enjoyed this hopefully I'll chat with you again sometime.


----------



## peter123

BigErik said:


> I'm all ears please tell me turn me on to a suggestion. The ks2 sounds incredible it truly does. I'd be curious what you think is equivalent between say 25 and $40 or better actually then equivalent. Have you heard the ks2



Kbear's own KB06 is better performing for my taste. TRN ST1 and VE BIE are on a even higer level imo. The NiceHCK DB3 and **** **** Pro have about the same performance to me. Although I'm not crazy about the Blon BL03 I'd say that they're also at least on the same level and quite some people would probably rate them higher. I'm hoping to wrap up my review of the KS2 this weekend and will probably rate them 3,5-4 stars. They're not bad for sure but I don't think they're setting a new standard in their segment. 

Of  course at this price nothing will be perfect and personal preference will play a huge deal in what compromises one can accept. 

It seems as if you're really enjoying them and that's really all that matters in the end


----------



## BigErik

peter123 said:


> Kbear's own KB06 is better performing for my taste. TRN ST1 and VE BIE are on a even higer level imo. The NiceHCK DB3 and **** **** Pro have about the same performance to me. Although I'm not crazy about the Blon BL03 I'd say that they're also at least on the same level and quite some people would probably rate them higher. I'm hoping to wrap up my review of the KS2 this weekend and will probably rate them 3,5-4 stars. They're not bad for sure but I don't think they're setting a new standard in their segment.
> 
> Of  course at this price nothing will be perfect and personal preference will play a huge deal in what compromises one can accept.
> 
> It seems as if you're really enjoying them and that's really all that matters in the end


Thanks for the reply. I look forward to your review. It's funny for me I thought the blo3s were good they were good bang for the buck I always thought they were a little overrated. And I didn't have the fit issue a lot of people have. And how about that ST1. it's a trip. For $10 wow it sounds great. And I don't know if it's the ST1 or the STM but the graph on one of those is so flat until the end it's a reverse l that you would think they'd be base light and  neither of them are bass light.I have a couple of interesting toys coming I've got the m1 pro earbud the shozy rogue and believe it or not the **** mt300 it was being given away. Keep up the great work and have fun and I enjoy all of your guys input thank you guys


----------



## BigErik

I'm sorry I tried to do the left button I don't know if this is it or not. I forgot there are some names you can't mention but you should know what the mt300 is. Thanks again guys


----------



## jant71 (Dec 4, 2020)

Ayut will release the "HS1300SS" earphones that use Acoustune's improved 3rd generation Milinks driver and stainless steel chamber from December 25th. The price is 32,980 yen (tax included).




HS1300SS


A dynamic sealed earphone that follows the history of the same brand earphones "HS1000 / HS1500 / HS1550 series" and introduces the knowledge of the "HS1600 series". The company describes it as a "next-generation Acoustune heritage model."

The driver is a 10mm diameter dynamic type "Milinks driver" that uses the polymer biomaterial "Myrinx", which is Acoustune's original technology. This time, based on the 3rd generation Milinks driver adopted in the HS1500 series, it is equipped with an "improved 3rd generation Milinks driver" that has been refined by feeding back the technology and knowledge obtained in the 4th generation.

In addition, the modular structure that suppresses sound quality deterioration by completely separating the acoustic chamber and the mechanical housing will continue to be followed. The chamber is made of 100% CNC machined stainless steel, and the hardness comparable to titanium improves the resonance suppression effect and improves the driver's response. It is said that the performance of the refined driver was brought out more, the response in the low range and the deterioration of sound quality were mainly improved, and the heavy sound thickness and high resolution were obtained.




Stainless steel is used for the chamber material. The design has also been improved


The playback frequency band is 20Hz-20kHz, and the input sensitivity is 110dB @ 1mW. The maximum input is 100mW and the impedance is 32Ω.

The housing shape has also been changed, adopting the next-generation Acoustune design identity that has been improved in consideration of optimization of each dimension and ergonomics. The nozzle section uses a "2-way nozzle" that allows the position of the earpiece to be adjusted in two stages, long / short, improving fitting performance and realizing a design that is easier to install.

The connector uses the new IEM connector "Pentaconn Ear" designed and produced by Nippon Dics. The plug and socket are closer connected than the conventional MMCX, and it has excellent conduction performance, and it is said that it has achieved both ease of attachment and detachment and robustness.

The cable uses the OFC cable "ARC61" with a double twist 8-core configuration. Based on the 1500 series "ARC11", it is a product of the next-generation design concept. The core structure of 336 ultra-fine OFC wires suppresses the conductor resistance value to the utmost limit, prevents signal transmission loss, and covers the entire frequency range. It is said that the S / N will be improved. The coating is PVC made in Japan, and newly finished metal parts are used for the splitter and plug part.



 


The connector uses "Pentaconn Ear" and the cable uses OFC conductor "ARC61".


The mass is about 52g. The products include a carry case, "AET07" which is also a reference when developing the brand as an earpiece, "AET08" which increases the thickness of the mid to low range, "AET06" which is a double flange that emphasizes sound insulation, and foam. All four types of "AET02" are included.

■ *"HS1300SS" sound impression*

  This time, I had the opportunity to audition the HS1300SS in advance, so let's write an impression though it is easy.




A lineup of two colors, Azul (left) and Rojo (rojo / right)





The sound is closer to the bass, and it is a band balance around the mid-low range to the low range, just like an electric bass or wood bass sounds the most delicious. The bassist jumps out of the stage and has a strong assertion as if he is performing right in front of him, but the elegant sound with rich bulge never makes him feel noisy. The resolution and spatial expression in the mid to high range are also skillful, giving the impression that you can listen to any genre, from band music to club music and chamber music.

Listen to ORESAMA's "Ryusei Dance Floor". Originally it was a mix with a strong bottom such as bass and drums, so at first it seemed that the bass was dominant, but behind that the sound stages such as vocals, guitar, strings developed clearly, and it was fine. It picks up all the sounds and draws them separately.

It is a unique model that sets it apart from the so-called "bass-oriented" earphones because it features a fat low range and also has a high resolution like an earphone. Although it has a strong habit, as mentioned above, it does not choose the genre to listen to, so when you want to enjoy low-frequency instruments such as electric bass, cello, and contrabass, it feels like an earphone that you can enjoy with one. It was.


----------



## BigErik

jant71 said:


> Ayut will release the "HS1300SS" earphones that use Acoustune's improved 3rd generation Milinks driver and stainless steel chamber from December 25th. The price is 32,980 yen (tax included).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review it's amazing the new technologies that come out.I also like the fact that the housing is stainless steel I find that's my favorite housing as far as a sound signature. I'm going to check it out I don't know if I'll buy it or even if I can but I definitely will check it out further thank you so much


----------



## peter123

BigErik said:


> Thanks for the reply. I look forward to your review. It's funny for me I thought the blo3s were good they were good bang for the buck I always thought they were a little overrated. And I didn't have the fit issue a lot of people have. And how about that ST1. it's a trip. For $10 wow it sounds great. And I don't know if it's the ST1 or the STM but the graph on one of those is so flat until the end it's a reverse l that you would think they'd be base light and  neither of them are bass light.I have a couple of interesting toys coming I've got the m1 pro earbud the shozy rogue and believe it or not the **** mt300 it was being given away. Keep up the great work and have fun and I enjoy all of your guys input thank you guys



Yeah, the price on the MT300 was crazy on the BF sale. Almost got a pair myself as I totally love the MT100 but managed to control myself (for once and for now ).


----------



## BigErik

.





peter123 said:


> Yeah, the price on the MT300 was crazy on the BF sale. Almost got a pair myself as I totally love the MT100 but managed to control myself (for once and for now ).


I hear you it's crazy this stuff is addictive!!! Look forward to your review buddy take care!!


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> .
> I hear you it's crazy this stuff is addictive!!! Look forward to your review buddy take care!!


Hi if there's anyone around could they let me know if it would be appropriate for me to let you guys know here of some decent deals that'll be happening in two days.if someone can let me know if it's appropriate or not. Thank you


----------



## assassin10000

BigErik said:


> Hi if there's anyone around could they let me know if it would be appropriate for me to let you guys know here of some decent deals that'll be happening in two days.if someone can let me know if it's appropriate or not. Thank you



We're always happy to see deals.

There's actually a specific thread for it here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post.692119/page-2079


----------



## BigErik

I'm just trying to help





assassin10000 said:


> We're always happy to see deals.
> 
> There's actually a specific thread for it here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post.692119/page-2079


I'm just trying to help out. If it's okay I'll just put it here and maybe one of you guys can copy and move it over if you'd like. Okay the epz-k1 at Miss audio on AliExpress in 2 days and 17 hours it'll be $34 delivered. All of these prices will include delivery. On the nice HCK store they have the lz04 for $16 and the lz05 for $17. And also on the HCKis something I've been trying to find information on and I'm having problems and that's the nice HCK A3 and it's a bullet casing like in a gun it's been done a million times. The difference with this one even though you know the numbers lie normally $111 on sale for $37. But what I find interesting is it has a gold-plated German driver. But I can't find anything on it. lz's that's the lowest price I've ever seen on them. And the epz-k1 the graph on that thing is insane I'm really interested in that animal. Anyhow I hope you guys find it useful.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BigErik said:


> I'm just trying to help
> I'm just trying to help out. If it's okay I'll just put it here and maybe one of you guys can copy and move it over if you'd like. Okay the epz-k1 at Miss audio on AliExpress in 2 days and 17 hours it'll be $34 delivered. All of these prices will include delivery. On the nice HCK store they have the lz04 for $16 and the lz05 for $17. And also on the HCKis something I've been trying to find information on and I'm having problems and that's the nice HCK A3 and it's a bullet casing like in a gun it's been done a million times. The difference with this one even though you know the numbers lie normally $111 on sale for $37. But what I find interesting is it has a gold-plated German driver. But I can't find anything on it. lz's that's the lowest price I've ever seen on them. And the epz-k1 the graph on that thing is insane I'm really interested in that animal. Anyhow I hope you guys find it useful.


FIY: I dont rec the Z04A or the Z05A. The A6 mini on the other hand is good.


----------



## BigErik

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY: I dont rec the Z04A or the Z05A. The A6 mini on the other hand is good.


Wow I feel like it's my birthday I've read a lot of your work sir and I've seen your chart I enjoy I enjoy your work a lot. And I agree on the lzs they're not the best but at that price it's got you know if somebody's poor especially the '05 at that price it's got a decent amount of goodies with it decent sounding dependable. Audio file no. Anyhow thank you so much. I was going to get them I'm going to have to read your chart or find your review. Hopefully just save me 35 bucks. Thanks again


----------



## RikudouGoku

BigErik said:


> Wow I feel like it's my birthday I've read a lot of your work sir and I've seen your chart I enjoy I enjoy your work a lot. And I agree on the lzs they're not the best but at that price it's got you know if somebody's poor especially the '05 at that price it's got a decent amount of goodies with it decent sounding dependable. Audio file no. Anyhow thank you so much. I was going to get them I'm going to have to read your chart or find your review. Hopefully just save me 35 bucks. Thanks again


Thanks. I havent reviewed them because they dont cut my minimum requirement for getting a review. If you want something cheap I recommend the Sony MH750/MH755 (lots of fakes though...) or the Blon BL-01.


----------



## BigErik

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks. I havent reviewed them because they dont cut my minimum requirement for getting a review. If you want something cheap I recommend the Sony MH750/MH755 (lots of fakes though...) or the Blon BL-01.


I don't necessarily want anything I've got quite a bit of stuff it's just when it's a good deal something different. I mean I got the hibiscus just because had a different sound signature. I ordered the shozy v33s for the same reason and Linsoul actually ran out and they upgraded me to the pro which I didn't necessarily want but oh well. But thank you though I appreciate it.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 4, 2020)

BigErik said:


> I'm all ears please tell me turn me on to a suggestion. The ks2 sounds incredible it truly does. I'd be curious what you think is equivalent between say 25 and $40 or better actually then equivalent. Have you heard the ks2



Yeah I agree with @peter123 that the KBEAR KS2 is okay, but pretty unmemorable, I'd rate it a 3.5/5. It is a good entry level budget set for beginners in the CHIFI circuit or maybe even as a gift. The KBEAR KS2 is sort of a jack of all trades but master of none, good imaging and details, one of the best soundstages for the price of a restaurant meal. Quite good price to performance ratio when it comes to technicalities, but for myself at least, what holds it back is that the timbre is artificial for acoustic instruments and the KS2 is overly V shaped, so the mids are very recessed. This overly distant mids may actually contribute to the wide soundstage. But it is a double edged sword to drop the mids so much as I do find some details and nuances in the mids are missing in some tracks I'm familiar with, especially at the lower mids region. Bass also may be too boomy with the lower treble being quite hot sometimes.

I think it is good in technicalities, but the timbre and tonality are not the best. KS2 will make a good IEM for gaming in view of the imaging and soundstage, and also maybe for movies in view of the copious bass. For bass forward music such as EDM, it is very good, and bassheads will also like it. But for those who listen to genres incorporating a lot of acoustic instruments or for mid lovers, I'd hesitate to recommend it. So different strokes for different folks, at the end of the day, we all hear differently and have different tastes and music preferences, so as long as you enjoy it and it suits your music, that's the most important part!

Maybe I'm being very picky and the IEM only costs $20ish USD, but as per your post for about $25 - 40 USD recs, there's some gear which I think are better in tonality and timbre than the KS2:
1) *HZSound Heart Mirror* - neutralish bright set, best timbre I've heard for acoustic instruments at sub $50 USD. Very fast transients and good technical performance. Takes EQ like a champ. It is excellent for vocals, it manages to push vocals forwards without veering into shoutiness, which is a very fine line to balance. The soundstage is not the best, and note weight is thin with the bass being a bit basslite. In addition, in needs amping. Sounds meh from just a smartphone. But if you can amp this fellow, it gets my vote for best sub $50 single DD.

2) *Tin HIFI T2 Plus *- U shaped, excellent timbre and tonality, very well balanced and inoffensive. Technicalities about average. May be overly boring and safe, but should be a crowd pleaser. Just that there's quite a few cases of wonky MMCX on this model, so do buy from somewhere with a good return's policy eg Amazon.

3) *BLON BL-03* -  the infamous BLON BL-03 yes. Harmanish with a midbass bump. Once u get the crap fit right, it really has quite good timbre and tonality, I do say it can challenge some $100 sets in timbre and tonality (but not technicalities). Just that the midbass may be too bloated and it is not the best in technicalities. But it is easier to find something with good technical performance than timbre and tonality at the budget segment, so maybe that's why the BL-03 has its charm.

4) *BLON BL-05S *-  it needs amping to scale better, and the colour of the shells is quite hideous. But otherwise, it fixes the fit issues of the BLON BL-03 and also tames the midbass bloat of the BL-03. Better technicalities than BL-03 but a bit weaker in timbre.
Don't get the BLON BL-05 (non S), that is a shouty fest at the upper mids region!

5) *Final E3000 -* warm and smooth V shaped set, very non fatiguing. One of the best soundstages and imaging at sub $50 USD. Fixed cable though, that is quite thin and microphonic. The treble is also darkish so not for trebleheads, and the midbass is a bit slow/muddy. It also needs amping, sounds meh from a smartphone, with poor isolation.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BigErik said:


> I don't necessarily want anything I've got quite a bit of stuff it's just when it's a good deal something different. I mean I got the hibiscus just because had a different sound signature. I ordered the shozy v33s for the same reason and Linsoul actually ran out and they upgraded me to the pro which I didn't necessarily want but oh well. But thank you though I appreciate it.


I recommend that you should save up for the higher tiers like the LZ A7, Tanchjim Oxygen. Otherwise enjoy what you have thats the important part.


----------



## BigErik

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I agree with @peter123 that the KBEAR KS2 is okay, but pretty unmemorable, I'd rate it a 3.5/5. It is a good entry level budget set for beginners in the CHIFI circuit or maybe even as a gift. The KBEAR KS2 is sort of a jack of all trades but master of none, good imaging and details, one of the best soundstages for the price of a restaurant meal. Quite good price to performance ratio when it comes to technicalities, but for myself at least, what holds it back is that the timbre is artificial for acoustic instruments and the KS2 is overly V shaped, so the mids are very recessed. This overly distant mids may actually contribute to the wide soundstage. But it is a double edged sword to drop the mids so much as I do find some details and nuances in the mids are missing in some tracks I'm familiar with, especially at the lower mids region. Bass also may be too boomy with the lower treble being quite hot sometimes.
> 
> I think it is good in technicalities, but the timbre and tonality are not the best. KS2 will make a good IEM for gaming in view of the imaging and soundstage, and also maybe for movies in view of the copious bass. For bass forward music such as EDM, it is very good, and bassheads will also like it. But for those who listen to genres incorporating a lot of acoustic instruments or for mid lovers, I'd hesitate to recommend it. So different strokes for different folks, at the end of the day, we all hear differently and have different tastes and music preferences, so as long as you enjoy it and it suits your music, that's the most important part!
> 
> ...


Well you know what they say the mids are where the music's at. Something like that. LOL. Yeah I have all the tins except for the P2 and the t1 and t1 plus. It's funny cuz I'm actually not a bass head. And I find the ks2's base to be phenomenal. And there's a reason why it's a dual driver but it's not like a coaxial the drivers are actually separate in the housing the dynamic drivers. And then you keyed in on two things that I like technicalities and sound stage. I mean I'm assuming most people are like me I enjoy all these things for their own attributes. But then I know what happens when I assume. I'm a big fan of bgvp's signature even though they're a little too bassy. I also have the bq3 and that thing is disgusting with the bass. And not even good bass. Anyhow it's awesome that we have this hobby that we can share. And we all know the next best thing is right around the corner!!! LOL. Thank you for your feedback it was really awesome


----------



## RikudouGoku

Oh right I forgot about the Bl-01 impressions lol. 


The tuning on it is better than the 03 (stock, from memory) and the 05. It has more bass quantity than them both but is still fairly clean due to the tightness/speed and a non-fatiguing treble. Mids are somewhat recessed but good balancing between male/female though. Timbre is as expected from a single DD, very good but overall naturality is bottlenecked by the warmth that can be too much. Technicalities are very bad with the instrument separation on busier/faster tracks making it very chaotic and details is very low and makes the sound, sound low-res. It doesnt bring out the potential of high quality/mastered tracks because of that. Soundstage and imaging is ok.

This is an iem for people that dont analyze tracks/iems and just want to enjoy music. But not recommended for those that do want to analyze or already have stuff in the higher tiers. 

FIY, if you only listen to genres like Hip-hop (that usually arent that well mastered/high quality) it is very good, but from my library I am not really impressed but it doesnt offend me at least.


----------



## unifutomaki

I wrote some thoughts about the OpenHeart Grado clones (OH2000) over on the Chi-Fi Headphones thread. Relationship status: it's complicated.


----------



## BigErik

unifutomaki said:


> I wrote some thoughts about the OpenHeart Grado clones (OH2000) over on the Chi-Fi Headphones thread. Relationship status: it's complicated.


Awesome thank you Unifu


----------



## BigErik

Hey guys it's Erik. I'm trying to do some research and I mentioned a unit earlier nice HCK A3. It's a 9 mm bullet earphone with a 7.8 MM German driver 15 ohms 5 to 49,800 hz. I know my ears are bleeding just thinking about it. Supposedly the driver is gold-plated. Cost is 30 to $40 31 is the lowest I found it.it's a copy of the bullet 9 mm earphones that were popular for a while. But it might be an interesting animal. Anyhow if anyone knows anything could they please reply to this thank you so much Erik


----------



## BigErik

Hey to everybody!!!!!!!!! MY APOLOGIES !!!!!! I mentioned I'm old and beat up handicapped. I'm really not kidding when I say that. Anyhow I won't post anything ever again because I made a huge mistake.!!!!!ll  I completely brain farted!!!!! When I was talking about my one of my favorite headphones it wasn't the key bear ks2. Like one of my favorites is the bqeyz kc2. BQEYZ KC2.I'm surprised no one caught that one I was talking about the dual drivers and how they were separate not coaxial. I will enjoy reading your stuff guys as I always did and I won't post anything anymore I do enjoy all of your work just so you know that take care thank you for everything


----------



## assassin10000 (Dec 4, 2020)

BigErik said:


> Hey to everybody!!!!!!!!! MY APOLOGIES !!!!!! I mentioned I'm old and beat up handicapped. I'm really not kidding when I say that. Anyhow I won't post anything ever again because I made a huge mistake.!!!!!ll  I completely brain farted!!!!! When I was talking about my one of my favorite headphones it wasn't the key bear ks2. Like one of my favorites is the bqeyz kc2. BQEYZ KC2.I'm surprised no one caught that one I was talking about the dual drivers and how they were separate not coaxial. I will enjoy reading your stuff guys as I always did and I won't post anything anymore I do enjoy all of your work just so you know that take care thank you for everything



No worries. Mistakes happen.

I'd recommend going back and editing the previous posts with a note showing the right IEM.


----------



## dharmasteve

BigErik said:


> Hey to everybody!!!!!!!!! MY APOLOGIES !!!!!! I mentioned I'm old and beat up handicapped. I'm really not kidding when I say that. Anyhow I won't post anything ever again because I made a huge mistake.!!!!!ll  I completely brain farted!!!!! When I was talking about my one of my favorite headphones it wasn't the key bear ks2. Like one of my favorites is the bqeyz kc2. BQEYZ KC2.I'm surprised no one caught that one I was talking about the dual drivers and how they were separate not coaxial. I will enjoy reading your stuff guys as I always did and I won't post anything anymore I do enjoy all of your work just so you know that take care thank you for everything


Keep posting my friend, that would be a good thing. I have the BQEYZ KC2 and the BQEYZ KB100 which is a really great IEM. Might be worth a listen to the KB100


----------



## PhonoPhi

unifutomaki said:


> The TRN Gold is going to be a whopping S$ 3K off, what more do you want 😂


One can afford two pairs at these prices, in case TRN quality control* may fail 
Well, even if the TRN quality control* will be totally failing, with only one of those golden IEMs, one can still look acceptably like a pirate and enjoy the best monoHiFi at affordable pricing 
* Surely, I am just kidding - TRN is not known to have any quality control at all (so everything above is purely hypothetical) 

On another note, I could not help getting S...r MT300 at the recent prices, and liked them quite a bit.

I got know why the Tape IEMs were named so, very tape-like representation of highs, especially of the type II, for those who remembers.

MT300 are like a ginger ice cream to me - a bit spucy and very enjoyable on special occasions.

I do have my wide-nozzle ASX to take most of the listening time


----------



## BigErik

assassin10000 said:


> No worries. Mistakes happen.
> 
> I'd recommend going back and editing the previous posts with a note showing the right IEM.


I can try I'm not very savvy. I just don't want to screw anything up hopefully somebody reads it I screw** up excuse me I messed up. I'm too wiped out right now to do it it's going to have to wait till tomorrow. Again my apologies to everybody


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> I can try I'm not very savvy. I just don't want to screw anything up hopefully somebody reads it I screw** up excuse me I messed up. I'm too wiped out right now to do it it's going to have to wait till tomorrow. Again my apologies to everybody


see I know I'm not supposed to do what I'm doing right now I was told not to do this earlier but I tried to go in on the left to edit and it didn't do it. You don't understand I am not doing well right now it's going to have to wait till tomorrow. I'm not saying I'll be able to do it tomorrow either but I know I can't do it now.I'm sorry. You really don't know how bad I feel.I had completely I still don't understand how the hell I praying for it like that but I'm just not doing as well as I thought I was I'm doing a lot worse. All right enough good night thank you


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> see I know I'm not supposed to do what I'm doing right now I was told not to do this earlier but I tried to go in on the left to edit and it didn't do it. You don't understand I am not doing well right now it's going to have to wait till tomorrow. I'm not saying I'll be able to do it tomorrow either but I know I can't do it now.I'm sorry. You really don't know how bad I feel.I had completely I still don't understand how the hell I praying for it like that but I'm just not doing as well as I thought I was I'm doing a lot worse. All right enough good night thank you


 as you can understand the last part of that mess I just sent


----------



## BigErik

BigErik said:


> as you can understand the last part of that mess I just sent


I know I'm pushing it right now but I forgot to say one more thing. So you guys that are under 55 take care of your health. Trust me I've got access to a pond I can catch largemouth topwater 5-pounders left and right in New York state. Got great portable audio gear great rods and reels it's only two blocks away I can't even do that. I give all the people out of worse off than me credit cuz I know how badly I'm doing and the crazy thing is I know there's other people that are way worse off than I am. So take care of your health guys trust me on this


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So between the two woodies, I'm leaning towards the cheaper CCA CST over the JVC FW08. The stage is wider on the JVC. with ever so slightly better timbre, but they are bassy and not as clear as the CST. They have very similar shells. The wooden casings are shaped very similar. The JVC have a more mature tuning, and more consumer based, and the CST have serious clarity, punchy fast bass, and those extended highs are addicting! Though they are very close, to my ears...advantage CST at $12.00 over the once $150.00 JVC's now going for $50.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BigErik said:


> I know I'm pushing it right now but I forgot to say one more thing. So you guys that are under 55 take care of your health. Trust me I've got access to a pond I can catch largemouth topwater 5-pounders left and right in New York state. Got great portable audio gear great rods and reels it's only two blocks away I can't even do that. I give all the people out of worse off than me credit cuz I know how badly I'm doing and the crazy thing is I know there's other people that are way worse off than I am. So take care of your health guys trust me on this



I'm under 55 and had to have stents put in recently, i'm i'm just now getting my strength back, so i know just what you mean. It's very important, because you can't take your audio gear and music with you.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 4, 2020)

Rumor has it cassettes are making a comeback.  












Aurex TY-AK2 can do it all. Plays CDs, cassettes, record from cassette/CD/radio to SD as well as to USB and record to cassette. BT transmit and reception. USB terminal and mic and aux in.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Rumor has it cassettes are making a comeback.
> 
> 
> Aurex TY-AK2 can do it all. Plays CDs, cassettes, record from cassette/CD/radio to SD as well as to USB and record to cassette. BT transmit and reception. USB terminal and mic and aux in.



That certainly looks cool, but i want an all metal early 90's cassette player walkman from Japan.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 4, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That certainly looks cool, but i want an all metal early 90's cassette player walkman from Japan.



Certainly a few of those on ebay. Thinking of grabbing an MD player that is cheap right now. Kenwood under $50 shipped and handsomely understated in the black with blue trim...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Certainly a few of those on ebay. Thinking of grabbing an MD player that is cheap right now. Kenwood under $50 shipped and handsomely understated in the black with blue trim...



That MD player looks fab! i loved my Sharp MD player. i had it until 2003, when i got divorced and i pawned mine, along with my 30 discs. I regret it, but it was what it was at the time. i needed the cash.


----------



## BigErik

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm under 55 and had to have stents put in recently, i'm i'm just now getting my strength back, so i know just what you mean. It's very important, because you can't take your audio gear and music with you.


I hear you and you know it's unfortunate but people including myself tend to not listen until it happens to us. I'd give anything to have my health back.I was big Man too it makes it so hard to get around it's unbelievable my pain level today was I was shaking. I'm in recovery because of opiates and they don't give opiates to people anymore and I wouldn't be able to do probably anyhow. I just wish maybe somehow somebody realizes what we're saying. Good luck and Godspeed Erik


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 4, 2020)

BigErik said:


> Hey to everybody!!!!!!!!! MY APOLOGIES !!!!!! I mentioned I'm old and beat up handicapped. I'm really not kidding when I say that. Anyhow I won't post anything ever again because I made a huge mistake.!!!!!ll  I completely brain farted!!!!! When I was talking about my one of my favorite headphones it wasn't the key bear ks2. Like one of my favorites is the bqeyz kc2. BQEYZ KC2.I'm surprised no one caught that one I was talking about the dual drivers and how they were separate not coaxial. I will enjoy reading your stuff guys as I always did and I won't post anything anymore I do enjoy all of your work just so you know that take care thank you for everything



Ah yes BQEYZ KC2 is good yes. Now I can see why you were so happy with it haha! CHIFI really has some confusing naming conventions like this BQEYZ KC2 alphabet soup confusing you with the KBEAR KS2. Not to mention Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and all the confusing TFZ names.

Anyways, yes KC 2 is quite underhyped, but I think it was released close to 2 years ago. I don't have it anymore but I think it may be able to compete with some modern day CHIFI releases. The issue is that sometimes we have the biasness that newer releases are better, and CHIFI moves so fast that stuff is released on an almost weekly basis (Cough cough looking at you KZ). Definitely we do have some gems that can stand the test of time eg this KC2, the Final Audio E3000 etc, and sometimes we keep chasing the flavour of the week hypetrains that we don't appreciate gear that we already have!


----------



## chinmie

BigErik said:


> I know I'm pushing it right now but I forgot to say one more thing. So you guys that are under 55 take care of your health. Trust me I've got access to a pond I can catch largemouth topwater 5-pounders left and right in New York state. Got great portable audio gear great rods and reels it's only two blocks away I can't even do that. I give all the people out of worse off than me credit cuz I know how badly I'm doing and the crazy thing is I know there's other people that are way worse off than I am. So take care of your health guys trust me on this



may your health and well-being be better, sir


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 4, 2020)

Got the Fiio X5 III in today. I like it. Very good sound. Very high class sound. dual chip processor. dual microSD slots, so i can potentially have 1TB of music on one player. I got 700.5GB's. The R5 is still superior soundwise, but not by much, plus it has MSEB, but the X5 actually has a much better UI that is way more responsive. Couple that with two slots, similar size, close performance, and better UI, and i'm gonna be enjoying the X5 III for awhile.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm under 55 and had to have stents put in recently, i'm i'm just now getting my strength back, so i know just what you mean. It's very important, because you can't take your audio gear and music with you.


Had a pacemaker installed 6 years ago, couple weeks before my 49th birthday. Learning to live with the side effects of this, as well as all the other heart/cholesterol/diabetes meds I'm currently on.


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Had a pacemaker installed 6 years ago, couple weeks before my 49th birthday. Learning to live with the side effects of this, as well as all the other heart/cholesterol/diabetes meds I'm currently on.



You guys are starting to get me worried...hopefully they have the cyborg replacement parts done soon!!


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> You guys are starting to get me worried...hopefully they have the cyborg replacement parts done soon!!


If you can stay away from the high stress, maximum productivity job expectations; you stand a better chance. The only thing positive about this COVID19 thing is: it's allowing more people to work from home, in a less demanding office environment. Commuting through terrible winter weather conditions for hours on end (and having stops per hour performance expectations, just to be able to get an hourly wage raise), is what did me in. I've still got some stress in my life, but it's nothing like what I have gone through for 23 years of working for a company that only wants more and more from you.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Had a pacemaker installed 6 years ago, couple weeks before my 49th birthday. Learning to live with the side effects of this, as well as all the other heart/cholesterol/diabetes meds I'm currently on.



i feel ya! it's so hard getting used to the heart meds, blood thinners, cholesterol and diabetes meds all at once. the spins. the lightheadedness. the fatigue. it sucks. but it is better than being dead.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> You guys are starting to get me worried...hopefully they have the cyborg replacement parts done soon!!



Maybe the OPENHEART is the answer?


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Maybe the OPENHEART is the answer?



More like BrokenHeart


----------



## BigErik

baskingshark said:


> Ah yes BQEYZ KC2 is good yes. Now I can see why you were so happy with it haha! CHIFI really has some confusing naming conventions like this BQEYZ KC2 alphabet soup confusing you with the KBEAR KS2. Not to mention Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and all the confusing TFZ names.
> 
> Anyways, yes KC 2 is quite underhyped, but I think it was released close to 2 years ago. I don't have it anymore but I think it may be able to compete with some modern day CHIFI releases. The issue is that sometimes we have the biasness that newer releases are better, and CHIFI moves so fast that stuff is released on an almost weekly basis (Cough cough looking at you KZ). Definitely we do have some gems that can stand the test of time eg this KC2, the Final Audio E3000 etc, and sometimes we keep chasing the flavour of the week hypetrains that we don't appreciate gear that we already have!


Thank you for not being too angry with me and so extremely well said what you just said absolutely right on point thank you so much.


----------



## BigErik

My apologies if I'm doing this wrong again and what I meant by you are absolutely right on point is I've told people if something sounded good 5 years ago barring nothing stupid or crazy it should still sound good now. Or if it was a brand new older unit if it got good reviews back then and it sounded good back then. and it's brand new and you use it today should still sound good today. And you're right about also I constantly Chase the dream and yet I'll go back to something like thebkc3 or believe it or not the tin2 the original. And I smile. Thank you


----------



## BigErik

Kc2 not kc3. Sorry I use voice to text .


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BigErik said:


> My apologies if I'm doing this wrong again and what I meant by you are absolutely right on point is I've told people if something sounded good 5 years ago barring nothing stupid or crazy it should still sound good now. Or if it was a brand new older unit if it got good reviews back then and it sounded good back then. and it's brand new and you use it today should still sound good today. And you're right about also I constantly Chase the dream and yet I'll go back to something like thebkc3 or believe it or not the tin2 the original. And I smile. Thank you



We discuss this in the discontinued iem page. Some stuff are a decade old and still sound amazing. quite a few. The Monster Miles David Trumpets and UE TF10's come to mind. Excellent sounding.


----------



## Banbeucmas

I usually lurking in this thread to see if there is something now. Guess this is my turn to share something actually new.
A Vietnamese IEM brand that has been working under the radar since 2015. And this is one of their first major work for the global market

This is my first impression of the AYA Siren, I will make a review few days later
https://banbeu.com/aya-siren-first-impression/


----------



## dharmasteve

Went for the HZSOUND Heart Mirror with 10mm Driver Unit. Great reviews, and looks clean with it's metallic shell. For £28.54 it has to be worth a try. Interested in musicallity, tone, timbre and missing the Christmas rush.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 5, 2020)

BigErik said:


> I hear you and you know it's unfortunate but people including myself tend to not listen until it happens to us. I'd give anything to have my health back.I was big Man too it makes it so hard to get around it's unbelievable my pain level today was I was shaking. I'm in recovery because of opiates and they don't give opiates to people anymore and I wouldn't be able to do probably anyhow. I just wish maybe somehow somebody realizes what we're saying. Good luck and Godspeed Erik





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i feel ya! it's so hard getting used to the heart meds, blood thinners, cholesterol and diabetes meds all at once. the spins. the lightheadedness. the fatigue. it sucks. but it is better than being dead.


Like you lot a dicky heart. Two replacement heart valves since 1997, blood thinners, insulin, and plenty of covid-19 prophylactics.. Pacemaker of sorts. Heart Failure and meds for it. Survived many years longer than I was given and somehow even though 'You're only dancing on this earth for a short while' as Cat Stevens puts it, music still makes my heart glow 😍

Edit...time for more 😴


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That certainly looks cool, but i want an all metal early 90's cassette player walkman from Japan.


.....still digging my Panasonic Cassette Player - Rq-sx20.


----------



## unifutomaki

activatorfly said:


> .....still digging my Panasonic Cassette Player - Rq-sx20.



Does it support DSD?


----------



## unifutomaki

jant71 said:


> Rumor has it cassettes are making a comeback.
> 
> 
> Aurex TY-AK2 can do it all. Plays CDs, cassettes, record from cassette/CD/radio to SD as well as to USB and record to cassette. BT transmit and reception. USB terminal and mic and aux in.



Sadly the cassette portion isn't likely to be very good because there is only one type of cassette mechanism left in the world that is still being made and it has no aspirations at hi-fi whatsoever. Techmoan reviewed its predecessor some time back:


----------



## Nimweth

BigErik said:


> and I'm not being a jerk I really would like to hear some suggestions I'm very open I would definitely be interested.


You could look at the CVJ CSA and TRN M10, both excellent at the price.


----------



## activatorfly

unifutomaki said:


> Does it support DSD?


No....but it will support TDK !


----------



## RikudouGoku

Blon BL-01 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-01.24799/reviews#item-review-24867

Rank B+


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ViPER audio EQ on the Fiio X5III kinda works like MSEB (though not quite as intuitive and impactful), so it's really elevated the performance. If you can get one for $200, it's well worth it.


----------



## baskingshark

EPZ Q1 

$39 USD on a few shops on Aliexpress.
Single DD 13mm titanium plated composite diaphragm.


----------



## cheewheol

RikudouGoku said:


> Blon BL-01 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-01.24799/reviews#item-review-24867
> 
> Rank B+



Went through the review, quite spot on based on my own experiences, especially with the notes on the Treble, although I didnt go that deep into detail with my notes.


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> EPZ Q1
> 
> $39 USD on a few shops on Aliexpress.
> Single DD 13mm titanium plated composite diaphragm.


That's a nice looking graph!


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> Certainly a few of those on ebay. Thinking of grabbing an MD player that is cheap right now. Kenwood under $50 shipped and handsomely understated in the black with blue trim...


I'm surprised that my Sony MZ R50 fired up right away, once I found the AC adapter; it was sitting in a drawer for more than 15 yrs.  The internal battery is dead, but that's not a big deal, as their one failing is they would skip, if jostled.


----------



## Shakmal

RikudouGoku said:


> I recommend that you should save up for the higher tiers like the LZ A7, Tanchjim Oxygen. Otherwise enjoy what you have thats the important part.


How good is the Tanchjim Oxygen if compared with the LZ A7 as I can only choose one for the time being


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shakmal said:


> How good is the Tanchjim Oxygen if compared with the LZ A7 as I can only choose one for the time being


The A7 is better (and definitely more versatile) but the Oxygen is still very impressive for a single DD. If you can only pick one, the A7 is a no brainer with all those configs.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Blon BL-01 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-01.24799/reviews#item-review-24867
> 
> Rank B+


Wonder what'd happen if someone mesh filter modded the BL-01...


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Wonder what'd happen if someone mesh filter modded the BL-01...


With the comment on my review and on Crinacle´s unboxing, it does seem like there is a lot of unit variations between different sets, so that made me quite salty about it...


----------



## JEHL (Dec 6, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> With the comment on my review and on Crinacle´s unboxing, it does seem like there is a lot of unit variations between different sets, so that made me quite salty about it...


So I should take that as results would be unpredictable.

Also I may have missed it in this thread but apparently Crinacle just announced a retuned Blessing 2. Blessing 2: Dusk I believe. Should I guess this stands no chance against the A7?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> So I should take that as results would be unpredictable.


yeah, it seems you are either getting a real gem like BGGAR and Redcarmoose´s units or meh like mine and Crinacle´s.


----------



## kmmbd

IEMusic said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, graphs are very limited, and only tell a fraction of the story.  Still, my interest just plummeted.  Will continue to wait any see what initial impressions are.
> 
> , SMH
> 
> The graph looks like it’s flipping us off.


Huh, reminds me of the time I went to the Bavarian Alps range. The bass roll-off is expected given the open-back/vented nature but darn the lack of treble air and that massive lower-treble peak is beyond concerning. Also the chasm between lower-mids and upper-mid/treble... such a shame given the IEMs look unlike anything out there.


RikudouGoku said:


> Looks pretty similar.


The difference between 4-6KHz will make all the difference in the world in the end. SE535 is not competitive anymore though (hasn't been in the past 5 years at least) so I guess won't be too difficult of a task for Fearless Tequila to outshine the old Shure.


----------



## cqtek

Hello, everybody.

I want to link you to my latest review, about the Tin HiFi T1 Plus. As I have a classic taste, I have to say that I liked them. 
Let's see what you think.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t1-plus.24802/reviews#item-review-24873


----------



## povidlo

kmmbd said:


> The difference between 4-6KHz will make all the difference in the world in the end. SE535 is not competitive anymore though (hasn't been in the past 5 years at least) so I guess won't be too difficult of a task for Fearless Tequila to outshine the old Shure.



I politely disagree. Still enjoying my SE535. Some of best vocals I've heard in an IEM to date. Plus, the dampening filters mod is very effective at changing up the sound signature.


----------



## kmmbd

povidlo said:


> I politely disagree. Still enjoying my SE535. Some of best vocals I've heard in an IEM to date. Plus, the dampening filters mod is very effective at changing up the sound signature.


It's great that they're working well for you, in the end that's all that matters. I personally find the SE535 to have little treble extension and a very BA-ish timbre, but it's just me and my subjective thought on this particular IEM.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Wonder what'd happen if someone mesh filter modded the BL-01...



Their head would explode!


----------



## dissociativity

I gave the BL-03 another shot and compared to my SSR it seems vieled in the mids, especially upper mids, lacking resolution and detail, and having a tiny soundstage with far less imaging, definitely getting an SSP over a bl05s, I can't bring myself to enjoy the BL03 after growing to love my SSP so much, mids, imaging and soundstage are a huge deal to me.

I'm curious what would be a real substantial upgrade from the SSR/SSP, given the starfields, having heard them in person, aren't seemingly much better at all.
Totally ruled out the tape and tape pro for the scooped mids, the nm2+ seems like a direct upgrade, but how much better is it?


----------



## JEHL (Dec 6, 2020)

dissociativity said:


> I gave the BL-03 another shot and compared to my SSR it seems vieled in the mids, especially upper mids, lacking resolution and detail, and having a tiny soundstage with far less imaging, definitely getting an SSP over a bl05s, I can't bring myself to enjoy the BL03 after growing to love my SSP so much, mids, imaging and soundstage are a huge deal to me.
> 
> I'm curious what would be a real substantial upgrade from the SSR/SSP, given the starfields, having heard them in person, aren't seemingly much better at all.
> Totally ruled out the tape and tape pro for the scooped mids, the nm2+ seems like a direct upgrade, but how much better is it?


Between my BL-03's warm and my KSC75's bright signature i prefer the former usually since bright signatures are a significantly more intense listen to me.

Edit: Although to my understanding in strictly technical performance the SSR/P matches the Etymotic ER2... While being even more upper mid focused than the ER2?


----------



## durwood

lgcubana said:


> I'm surprised that my Sony MZ R50 fired up right away, once I found the AC adapter; it was sitting in a drawer for more than 15 yrs.  The internal battery is dead, but that's not a big deal, as their one failing is they would skip, if jostled.



Oh the memories, I had that one. Mine had to get repaired multiple times and then it got replaced by the half plastic version that came out just as mp3 files hit the scene.


----------



## dissociativity

JEHL said:


> Between my BL-03's warm and my KSC75's bright signature i prefer the former usually since bright signatures are a significantly more intense listen to me.
> 
> Edit: Although to my understanding in strictly technical performance the SSR/P matches the Etymotic ER2... While being even more upper mid focused than the ER2?


unfortunately for me I'm addicted to the SSR's huge stage, imaging, the blons feel like a gigantic downgrade going back to them, though I'm also a lover of the ksc75 soo, my taste is bright I guess lol.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Between my BL-03's warm and my KSC75's bright signature i prefer the former usually since bright signatures are a significantly more intense listen to me.
> 
> Edit: Although to my understanding in strictly technical performance the SSR/P matches the Etymotic ER2... While being even more upper mid focused than the ER2?



Perhaps the SSR is a tad sharp in the upper-mids especially for high-volume listeners, but the SSP is much more balanced. It offers the very same level of technicalities as its sibling while offering a really tight and textured bass that doesn't bleed into the mids, which makes it the last word in sub-$100 IEMs for me.


----------



## IEMusic

dissociativity said:


> I'm curious what would be a real substantial upgrade from the SSR/SSP, given the starfields, having heard them in person, aren't seemingly much better at all.
> Totally ruled out the tape and tape pro for the scooped mids, the nm2+ seems like a direct upgrade, but how much better is it?


I’ve not yet heard the SSR or SSP, but I can say that the NM2+ definitely has the biggest soundstage and best imaging of any single DD IEM that I have heard to date.  It is even better than many hybrid and all-BA multi-driver IEMs that I’ve heard.


----------



## tgx78

Believe came in


----------



## macky112

dharmasteve said:


> I have the Open Heart Resin, the Black Bat and the Tiandirenhe TD06. They have much the same shell, but the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have similarities in sound, despite the Black Bat having a Graphene Driver and the Tiandirenhe having a Bio Driver (allegedly). Both the Black Bat and Tiandirenhe have very heavy bass. The Black Bat is deliberately tuned for big bass. The Open Heart is 'comparatively' flatter and doesn't have the bass bloat that sometimes occurs in the other two, so it's treble is more noticeable. The Open Heart is not a 'Bass Monster' and has a more balanced sound. For £23 the package of the Open Heart is extremely good value. The cable and case are quite nice. The shape is good and has a custom type of feel. I slightly prefer the Tiandirenhe TD06, at the moment, because I have burned them in a while back and they have a very nice cable too.



Hi, I am looking for a budget bass monster, and I like your impressions of the TD06

are these the same model, but with different cable type?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000744006722.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154574452.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.5afe30f9XIv6xa

if so, is there a preferred cable type?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

unifutomaki said:


> Perhaps the SSR is a tad sharp in the upper-mids especially for high-volume listeners, but the SSP is much more balanced. It offers the very same level of technicalities as its sibling while offering a really tight and textured bass that doesn't bleed into the mids, which makes it the last word in sub-$100 IEMs for me.


Dang man I thought I was done buying IEMs for a while but now I’m tempted. Probably redundant with the NM2+ though huh? Anyone heard both?


----------



## dharmasteve

macky112 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a budget bass monster, and I like your impressions of the TD06
> 
> are these the same model, but with different cable type?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000744006722.html
> ...


The second aliexpress one with flesh coloured cable has good bass. 'Tuning mouths' are little screw ins but didn't make much difference. A well made good sounding IEM that runs well from my phone and my dap. Burns in with real bass. Back to   now.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 8, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> Here. Frankly a very balanced, natural sound for a steal. And at the other end of your price tier ($40), the Moondrop SSP. If you're looking to buy just one thing in the sale, get the SSP. I assure you that it will provide a new dimension of detail next to the KS2 and only get better as you upgrade your source.


How does the Moondrop SSP compare to the ZM2+? Do they sound similar, according to the graph, or different? Or, is the SSP worth getting if I already have the NM2+? I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I'm honestly thinking of purchasing the SSP on the 12/12 sale! Yum, yum!

SSP


NM2+


-Clear


----------



## macky112 (Dec 8, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> The second aliexpress one with flesh coloured cable has good bass. 'Tuning mouths' are little screw ins but didn't make much difference. A well made good sounding IEM that runs well from my phone and my dap. Burns in with real bass. Back to   now.



I have various types of KZ cables (2 pin straight and 2 pin angled), can I buy the IEM only without cable and save a few bucks?

forgot to ask, but how would the bass of TD06 compare to a KZ ZS7?


----------



## KarmaPhala (Dec 8, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> Believe came in



That thick silver cable, what cable is that, could you please share link ???


----------



## dharmasteve

macky112 said:


> I have various types of KZ cables (2 pin straight and 2 pin angled), can I buy the IEM only without cable and save a few bucks?
> 
> forgot to ask, but how would the bass compare to a KZ ZS7?


You can buy the IEM on it's own. I went through my Ali receipts and the IEM, on its own, no cable, is £15.87. You can look on their page. I have no idea about the KZ ZS7, I have never ever listened to them.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 8, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> How does the Moondrop SSP compare to the ZM2+? Do they sound similar, according to the graph, or different? Or, is the SSP worth getting if I already have the NM2+? I'm not trying to be sarcastic, I'm honestly thinking of purchasing the SSP on the 12/12 sale! Yum, yum!
> 
> SSP
> 
> ...



While I have not heard the NM2+ myself, I do feel that if you already have the NM2+, then the SSP might be a tad redundant. From my perspective, the SSP offers a mid-fi signature at approximately 25% of the asking price of the NM2+. That's good for my wallet; hence my enthusiasm


----------



## tgx78

KarmaPhala said:


> That thick silver cable, what cable is that, could you please share link ???








Type tianwaitian cable in AliExpress


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sony XBA-N3 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-xba-n3.22428/reviews#item-review-24882

Rank: S

Bass lovers and bass-heads should have their eyes on this.


----------



## DBaldock9

Have you heard anything about this portable DAC/AMP, that has 2x ES9038 chips, and 3.5mm Single-Ended, 2.5mm Balanced, and 4.4mm Balanced outputs?
.
Huo Guang Shu HP-100
.


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to the IT07 for the first time. Let me share with you guys what I am hearing. 

Simply put one of the absolute best sounding earphones I have ever heard. So much air, so much stage, so much authority, So it took Ibasso a while to release these and it seems they were just fine tuning these to a fine sheen. .These things! WOW.  Ready for prime time. What a way to end the year. 

The sound using this purple CB-16 Ibasso cable and my Fiio M15 and the IT07 is end game material here. I can't put it any other way. 
These are a good indication that the TOTL market is starting to become much more competitive at a much lower price. I had a feeling Ibasso was gonna throw down the gauntlet for this one. Oh man did they ever.

These aren't just an incremental upgrade on the IT04. I will have much more to say on the IT07 thread but I figured I would share with you fellas first..


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Listening to the IT07 for the first time. Let me share with you guys what I am hearing.
> 
> Simply put one of the absolute best sounding earphones I have ever heard. So much air, so much stage, so much authority, So it took Ibasso a while to release these and it seems they were just fine tuning these to a fine sheen. .These things! WOW.  Ready for prime time. What a way to end the year.
> 
> ...



I’ve been saving up for it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I already like it more than the MEST easily. It is much more liquid sounding than the MESTs more clinical approach.  One of the airiest sounding earphones I have ever heard, dimensional, Large wide deep stage, very balanced. The tuning is superb!


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2020)

Double post. LOl. sorry fellas my net is taking a hit right now. Will explain later


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2020)

Triple posted. Was downloading Cyberpunk 2077 when I posted this. Lol. Was bottlenecking.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 8, 2020)

Good to hear that. Never really enjoyed the MEST. Appreciated its technical prowess, but never could get into musical groove with it.

@Dsnuts got too excited with the IT-07 (triple post) 😂


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> Appreciated its technical prowess, but never could get into musical groove with it.


Understandable.  You definitely seem to have an affinity towards very natural, lush, organic sounding IEMs, rather than the highly technical, but perhaps somewhat sterile and artificial sounding IEMs.  The treble on the MEST is mighty impressive, but not very natural sounding.


----------



## 1clearhead

Dsnuts said:


> Listening to the IT07 for the first time. Let me share with you guys what I am hearing.
> 
> Simply put one of the absolute best sounding earphones I have ever heard. So much air, so much stage, so much authority, So it took Ibasso a while to release these and it seems they were just fine tuning these to a fine sheen. .These things! WOW.  Ready for prime time. What a way to end the year.
> 
> ...


Do you have the LZ A7 and share your thoughts between the two? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 8, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> Do you have the LZ A7 and share your thoughts between the two? Thanks in advance.



IBasso IT07 tuning does share a bit of the A7 tuning and balancing. More so monitor mode than pop. But with much more headroom, stage expands in all directions for the IT07. 

Sound has so much air it is the airiest sounding earphones I have ever heard. Technically the IT07 is more pin point more liquid sounding. Treble, mids and bass has more texture, stage is wider than the A7, even better imaging, blacker space. Bass is more tactile, tighter and hits every note especially sub notes with clear authority. Treble sounds more natural and got the right amount of extension and again that air. IT07 sounds like an OPEN headphone. Which is crazy for an earphone to reproduce.

You would expect the IT07 to be an upgrade. The A7 smears a fine line between some of the higher end earphones but the IT07 is clearly and upgrade on the A7 sound. For folks that like that A7 tuning.

IT07 is the direct TOTL upgrade on that tuning. As much bang for buck the A7 is pulling off for the mid fi segment. You better believe the IT07 is doing exactly the same for the flagship segment.


----------



## 1clearhead

Dsnuts said:


> IBasso IT07 tuning does share a bit of the A7 tuning and balancing. More so monitor mode than pop. But with much more headroom, stage expands in all directions for the IT07.
> 
> Sound has so much air it is the airiest sounding earphones I have ever heard. Technically the IT07 is more pin point more liquid sounding. Treble, mids and bass has more texture, stage is wider than the A7, even better imaging, blacker space. Bass is more tactile, tighter and hits every note especially sub notes with clear authority. Treble sounds more natural and got the right amount of extension and again that air. IT07 sounds like an OPEN headphone. Which is crazy for an earphone to reproduce.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm hoping I can hear them here in China, if I get that chance.


----------



## Dsnuts

I pulled out my A7 just to be on the certain. Yup as good as the A7 is keep your eyes on the prize the IBasso is not messing around.

If you guys can believe every single earphone IBasso has come out with. All of them were bang for buck earphones. Every single one. You can just imagine what they poured into the IT07 and they now got some experience with hybrids IT03, IT04, and now the IT07 is easily their best effort to date. 

What is more impressive to me is the tuning that went into the IT07. It is the most balanced tuning I have heard for all their earphones while pulling off a stage and an airy sound at the same time.  One to look out for. It should catch on fire if I am hearing these things correct. Oh by the way they do share some more similarities with the A7. These come with some higher and lower density nozzle filters. Probably to tune how you like your treble end.  Haven't tried those yet.

Yes I already seen if the A7 filters fit. They don't.


----------



## bhima

Dsnuts said:


> I pulled out my A7 just to be on the certain. Yup as good as the A7 is keep your eyes on the prize the IBasso is not messing around.
> 
> If you guys can believe every single earphone IBasso has come out with. All of them were bang for buck earphones. Every single one. You can just imagine what they poured into the IT07 and they now got some experience with hybrids IT03, IT04, and now the IT07 is easily their best effort to date.
> 
> ...



Aren't you sort of comparing an under $300 IEM (A7) to an almost $1,000 one though (IT07)?


----------



## wakokokoyz

bhima said:


> Aren't you sort of comparing an under $300 IEM (A7) to an almost $1,000 one though (IT07)?



it was requested wasn't it? and based on the comparison, don't you think it's helpful?


----------



## Dsnuts

bhima said:


> Aren't you sort of comparing an under $300 IEM (A7) to an almost $1,000 one though (IT07)?



Well you can say the A7 sounds just as good as a lot of earphones 2-3X  the cost. Im not just making that statement up. I happen to own them and earphones that cost 2-3X the cost. 

Your right I am comparing a much higher end earphone the idea in the comparison is that they share similar driver count and both are hybrids. It would be awesome if the A7 was just as good as newest flagship earphones from Ibasso but in this case there is a clear difference in SQ with the jump in price point and not just a little bit more refined. It is playing on a different level clearly and that was my point of the post. 

And it was requested.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 9, 2020)

bhima said:


> Aren't you sort of comparing an under $300 IEM (A7) to an almost $1,000 one though (IT07)?


+1 I also thought that to be considered IEM of the year it also has to include a "bang for the buck" price. ...Meaning, you get a lot more for what you pay for. I'm just saying when considering which is nominated as "best bang for the buck" of the year 2020.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 9, 2020)

...No matter, I still got to check these out and listen to them, though I won't be able to afford them.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know a lot of folks can't afford an almost 1K earphone. I get that. A7 is and can be bought for less than $300 on sale. It is most definitely a bang for buck earphone. Very reason why this thread exists. A7 is for real. I haven't posted much regarding the A7 but there is a reason why so many fellow headfiers regard them highly. 

You really can't do better at the price point and ya they will be a  gateway to higher end sound. The IT07 is for folks that want to dabble in them flagship offerings that want a direct upgrade on the A7 sound. It is saying something that it takes an earphone that cost almost 1K to be a direct upgrade is my point.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I know a lot of folks can't afford an almost 1K earphone. I get that. A7 is and can be bought for less than $300 on sale. It is most definitely a bang for buck earphone. Very reason why this thread exists. A7 is for real. I haven't posted much regarding the A7 but there is a reason why so many fellow headfiers regard them highly.
> 
> You really can't do better at the price point and ya they will be a  gateway to higher end sound. The IT07 is for folks that want to dabble in them flagship offerings that want a direct upgrade on the A7 sound. It is saying something that it takes an earphone that cost almost 1K to be a direct upgrade is my point.



Thanks for the comparisons!

If you could give a ballpark %, how much diminishing returns are we talking about here between the IT07 from the A7? I know the price is around 3 times difference, but is the IT07 3x better?


----------



## Dsnuts

No way is it 3X better. Lol. That would be something. I would say A7 is hanging at around 80% SQ of the IT07. Maybe even higher if your not analyzing your music.


----------



## 1clearhead

Dsnuts said:


> Well you can say the A7 sounds just as good as a lot of earphones 2-3X  the cost. Im not just making that statement up. I happen to own them and earphones that cost 2-3X the cost.
> 
> Your right I am comparing a much higher end earphone the idea in the comparison is that they share similar driver count and both are hybrids. It would be awesome if the A7 was just as good as newest flagship earphones from Ibasso but in this case there is a clear difference in SQ with the jump in price point and not just a little bit more refined. It is playing on a different level clearly and that was my point of the post.
> 
> And it was requested.


Do you think it could give 64 Audio Tia a run for their money? 😉 I would like to see the verdict on this one.
...I am pumped just to hear the IT07 now. But, of course, I won't be able to afford them unless I get a second job. 😥


----------



## Dsnuts

It will give a lot of problems for established brands that like to charge a premium for their goods. For folks that haven't subbed to the IT07 thread.

You guys watch. People gonna be shocked when folks be selling off their expensive earphones after getting the IT07. It will happen.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 9, 2020)

Dsnuts said:


> It will give a lot of problems for established brands that like to charge a premium for their goods. For folks that haven't subbed to the IT07 thread.
> 
> You guys watch. People gonna be shocked when folks be selling off their expensive earphones after getting the IT07. It will happen.


Knowing how Chi-Fi has climbed the ladder to success, it's probably possible and believable.🤝

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wakokokoyz

i'm sorry guys.... your recent posts convinced me to place order for.........A7


----------



## bhima

wakokokoyz said:


> it was requested wasn't it? and based on the comparison, don't you think it's helpful?



Yeah, I started reading the backlog to realize what he was actually saying. It is helpful.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

wakokokoyz said:


> i'm sorry guys.... your recent posts convinced me to place order for.........A7



you won’t regret it. It’s got the best engulfing sound stage of any mid-fi I’ve wrapped my ears around, and as you can see, I got a lot of earphones! LOL The A7 is also very versatile thanks to the multitude of tunings, and top notch clarity (though not at NM2+ level), and can handle the fastest most complex tracks with ease. Good choice you made.


----------



## Luis1316

You can still expand a little bit more the soundstage and airiness on the LZ A7 with a simple foam mod on black-pop tho. I still think that a modded black filter on LZ A6 has the biggest soundstage I have ever heard; I'm very curious about how much bigger can IT07 sound.


----------



## Audio Fun

My take on the Penon Orb: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews
It has amazing bass depth with well textured yet clear vocal presentation, tonality on this are class leading. Really enjoy it!!


----------



## KarmaPhala

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you heard anything about this portable DAC/AMP, that has 2x ES9038 chips, and 3.5mm Single-Ended, 2.5mm Balanced, and 4.4mm Balanced outputs?
> .
> Huo Guang Shu HP-100
> .


The brand is KAEI, and you can request three different soundsig, warm, neutral and bright, here's their taobao store

https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=589450882880&item_id=589450882880


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So my NiceHCK NX7 mkIII came in. I've been out of town, so they've been sitting for days. I came home excitedly to open up a really nice display. The accessories are very nice for something i paid $85.00 for with coupons on black friday week. The price was the reason i took the plunge. 

With the blue filter, they are very musical. @Dsnuts mentioned the mids being very sweet, and they are just that. Very nice mids, snappy punchy bass, and much tamer highs that the previous models, but the highs are still not rolled off. They are present and extended, just not shrill. Comfort is top notch, and the stock cable is one of the best i've ever received with an earphone. Equal to the T3 and better than the NM2+ and A7. Performance wise, they have a wonderful clarity and musicality to them that is very pleasing. They can provide a lot of details and well tuned notes. The weakness comes in that the soundstage is only average, and when coming off the NM2+ or A7, sound very narrow in comparison. Now this doesn't mean they are claustrophobic or congested. On the contrary. These have excellent instrument separation and can handle complex tracks with ease. It just lacks depth, top end imaging, and stage. it's not a 3D presentation, and that is the weakness. I don't want to speak for him, but i believe this is why @Dsnuts didn't exactly rec these when they came out? I enjoy them for what they are, the musicality, and detail retrieval. Plus they were inexpensive and came with a ton of cool accessories.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I think the nm2+ should get a shout for one of the best 'bang for buck' iems this year. When on sale after all the coupons and discounts it was as cheap as £85 at its lowest point. CRAZY value for what it offers. I also believe some others have heard both the a7 and nm2+ whilst enjoying both equally at half the price and someone even told me he prefers the nm2+ because of its more realistic DD timbre.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think the nm2+ should get a shout for one of the best 'bang for buck' iems this year. When on sale after all the coupons and discounts it was as cheap as £85 at its lowest point. CRAZY value for what it offers. I also believe some others have heard both the a7 and nm2+ whilst enjoying both equally at half the price and someone even told me he prefers the nm2+ because of its more realistic DD timbre.



This is true. Timbre advantage NM2+, and depth and 3 dimensionality goes to A7. Smoothness to A7. Bass resolution to NM2+. I love both. Companion pieces.


----------



## slex

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think the nm2+ should get a shout for one of the best 'bang for buck' iems this year. When on sale after all the coupons and discounts it was as cheap as £85 at its lowest point. CRAZY value for what it offers. I also believe some others have heard both the a7 and nm2+ whilst enjoying both equally at half the price and someone even told me he prefers the nm2+ because of its more realistic DD timbre.


I own both A7 and NM2+, both are equally competence in thier own right. You have to weigh your options. But honestly though, I like the size and of A7, it can offer a good and comfort bedtime listening 😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ok, i really like the sound of the Fiio X3 III. Very good bass response, hi fidelity sound, and at the same cost as the Hiby R2, it's superior in all ways. Also superior to the more expensive Cowon J and more expansive than the Sony A45. Should have bought a 512GB chip and filled that on the X3 and maybe saved myself from purchasing the X5 III? I like the sound of the X3 more. Go figure?! LOL Now in all fairness, with ViPER, the X5 III is more customizable EQ, so superior in that way.


----------



## IEMusic

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think the nm2+ should get a shout for one of the best 'bang for buck' iems this year.


I respectfully beg to differ .   IMHO, the NM2+ is probably one of the best single DD IEMs period, regardless of price, and definitely for one that is less than $1000.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is true. Timbre advantage NM2+, and depth and 3 dimensionality goes to A7. Smoothness to A7. Bass resolution to NM2+. I love both. *Companion pieces*.


Exactly!


----------



## baskingshark

slex said:


> I own both A7 and NM2+, both are equally competence in thier own right. You have to weigh your options. But honestly though, I like the size and of A7, it can offer a good and comfort bedtime listening 😊



How do u compare the NM2+ to the KBEAR BElieve? Since both are midfi single DD going around the same price bracket 

TIA!


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> How do u compare the NM2+ to the KBEAR BElieve? Since both are midfi single DD going around the same price bracket
> 
> TIA!


One is heavy and one is low consumption of power😄


----------



## baskingshark

slex said:


> One is heavy and one is low consumption of power😄



Ya haha the power requirements seems to be the case from specs.

But how about timbre, tonality and technical performance (eg instrument separation, imaging, details, soundstage etc)? Just a rough comparison I suppose, TIA!


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> Ya haha the power requirements seems to be the case from specs.
> 
> But how about timbre, tonality and technical performance (eg instrument separation, imaging, details, soundstage etc)? Just a rough comparison I suppose, TIA!


One is on steroids😄


----------



## slex

ok, jokes aside. The transient speed on BElieve a class above NM2+. Period.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 9, 2020)

The Believe is quite something and I believe (pun intended) the pure berylium claim might well be true considering the performance.  I'd only somewhat object to its treble presentation which I find quite unnatural and uncomplete. 

I'm still waiting to receive my NM2+ purchased on 11/11, it looks like it still is in China after all this time.


----------



## chinmie

touchdown! now's time to take a listen to them


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My Tape Pro are still in China according to tracking. MT300 are in LA, and i already have the A7. Happy listening!


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Ya haha the power requirements seems to be the case from specs.
> 
> But how about timbre, tonality and technical performance (eg instrument separation, imaging, details, soundstage etc)? Just a rough comparison I suppose, TIA!


@tgx78 has both the Believe and the NM2+, and will probably chime in at some point.  He already posted this graph.  I’m still waiting on my Believe to arrive.   It’s somewhere in the US.


----------



## tgx78

I will compare them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## superuser1

@chinmie I am looking forward to your impressions on the Tape Pro... Today was a wow moment for me when I switched from membrane keyboard to a mechanical one with low profile cherry red. I am a first-time mechanical keyboard user and it has blown my mind. Well after that unnecessary information let me just say I'd be awaiting your impressions.


----------



## Strifeff7

superuser1 said:


> @chinmie I am looking forward to your impressions on the Tape Pro... Today was a wow moment for me when I switched from membrane keyboard to a mechanical one with low profile cherry red. I am a first-time mechanical keyboard user and it has blown my mind. Well after that unnecessary information let me just say I'd be awaiting your impressions.


enjoy the new toys,
just don't dive too deep on custom keyboard rabbit hole,
because it's similar to iems,
different switch different sound profile,
high pitch lower pitch, 😅


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 10, 2020)

NF Audio NM2+ ($169) vs KBEAR Diamond .. wait no, it’s the Believe ($179)

well I hate to break it to you all.

But I feel that the Believe is not using the pure beryllium dome diaphragm. When I looked at BGGAR’s video with the believe cracked open exposing its innards, diaphragm basically looked like my RBH HP-2 with thermal physical vapor deposited diaphragm meaning spec of dusts sprinkled on top of polymer. Didn’t look anything like my Focal Utopia’s driver assembly either with a beryllium dome attached to the proper suspension. After listening to the Believe few days, my suspicion is pretty much confirmed as I find its transient speed, micro dynamics, macro details all quite lacking. But the saving grace is that it is tuned quite nicely and nothing is really jumping out and offending me as of yet sonically.

Now between the two. NM2+ is definitely more nimble and airier in presentation. Believe is bit more dense and dare I say musical even.

Soundstage expansion is greater with the NM2+ and imaging feels bit more stable and precise. Micro detail is definitely easier to pick out on the NM2+. Believe seems to render instrumental timbre smidgen more natural and smoother way.

As most of you already know, Believe is much harder to drive properly than the NM2+. It sounded insanely grainy out of my iPhone when I tried it yesterday.

NM2+ wins for my music library but Believe is nice one to chill with a IPA.


----------



## dharmasteve

tgx78 said:


> NF Audio NM2+ ($169) vs KBEAR Diamond .. wait no, it’s the Believe ($179)
> 
> well I hate to break it to you all.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the 'Believe' driver is not pure Beryllium? "But I feel that the 'Believe' is not using the pure beryllium dome diaphragm". In saying you 'feel' it, I'm not sure what you mean. It's really important as so many have bought this on the basis it actually has a pure Beryllium driver.


----------



## slex

I the the' feel 'wording😄How is pure beryllium actually feel like?


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 10, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Are you saying the 'Believe' driver is not pure Beryllium? "But I feel that the 'Believe' is not using the pure beryllium dome diaphragm". In saying you 'feel' it, I'm not sure what you mean. It's really important as so many have bought this on the basis it actually has a pure Beryllium driver.



I can’t confirm objectively, unless I tear it apart to do a composition analysis on it hence the use of word ‘feel’

But subjectively I confirm with my ears and limited visual analysis made possible by BGGAR


----------



## slex

tgx78 said:


> I can’t confirm objectively, unless I tear it apart to do a composition analysis on it hence the use of word ‘feel’
> 
> But subjectively I confirm with my ears and limited visual analysis made possible by BGGAR


ok I got the Picture👍


----------



## tgx78

If it seems too good to be true, it probably is TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE. In other words, it probably is FALSE. if you observe a fact or situation that seems unlikely, then the likely explanation for you observing it is that there is something wrong with the fact or situation.


----------



## unifutomaki

tgx78 said:


> If it seems too good to be true, it probably is TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE. In other words, it probably is FALSE. if you observe a fact or situation that seems unlikely, then the likely explanation for you observing it is that there is something wrong with the fact or situation.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 10, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> If it seems too good to be true, it probably is TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE. In other words, it probably is FALSE. if you observe a fact or situation that seems unlikely, then the likely explanation for you observing it is that there is something wrong with the fact or situation.


But what good would it do KBear to mislead us that the driver of the KBear is not pure Beryllium? In terms of cost, Beryllium could easily be used at their selling price. It wouldn't make sense for an established company like KBear to make false claims. At £20 a gram for Beryllium and an extraordinarily light weight, it's more likely the dearer brands are profiteering than KBear is misleading. Also the HBB had the driver in front of him. I would be shocked and taken aback if we have been mislead or deceived.


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> touchdown! now's time to take a listen to them



Looks as if you'll be having a lot of fun the next couple of days. 

With some luck my Tape Pro will arrive tomorrow


----------



## slex

Instead of whether is pure or not, I like to know how they did it in this price point😆


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 10, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> At £20 a gram for Beryllium



This is actually a fairly high price as far as cost per gram for metals are concerned. You can get an entire kilogram of titanium for 20 USD 

The controversy, if there is one, is whether there is truly a driver made entirely from beryllium in the Believe or simply a beryllium-coated one. The only way to resolve this conclusively is to send a Believe to a materials lab to be taken apart and its driver tested. Eyeballing a driver isn't going to tell you anything.


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> This is actually a fairly high price as far as cost per gram for metals are concerned. You can get an entire kilogram of titanium for 20 USD


That's for 'pure' Beryllium and due to it's extraordinary light weight it would make many drivers. It's perfectly reasonable and economically it's viable, But to claim it's pure if it isn't would be serious misrepresentation. It would not make sense for a reputable company to deceive customers. So why wouldn't KBear use pure Beryllium?


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> That's for 'pure' Beryllium and due to it's extraordinary light weight it would make many drivers. It's perfectly reasonable and economically it's viable, But to claim it's pure if it isn't would be serious misrepresentation. It would not make sense for a reputable company to deceive customers. So why wouldn't KBear use pure Beryllium?



Because you can potentially get away with offering a Beryllium coated driver if it is difficult and/or expensive to prove otherwise. A pure beryllium driver is going to involve a far greater amount of relatively expensive metal than a particle deposition process.


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> Because you can potentially get away with offering a Beryllium coated driver if it is difficult and/or expensive to prove otherwise. A pure beryllium driver is going to involve a far greater amount of relatively expensive metal than a particle deposition process.


I find it hard to 'believe' KBear would deceive us..... and the HBB had the exposed driver in front of him. That would be a really heavy slur on KBear. I don't "Believe" it. Until it is proved otherwise I "BELIEVE" what KBear are saying.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 10, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I find it hard to 'believe' KBear would deceive us..... and the HBB had the exposed driver in front of him. That would be a really heavy slur on KBear. I don't "Believe" it. Until it is proved otherwise I "BELIEVE" what KBear are saying.



That's up to you 

But you cannot fault people who think otherwise. Like I said, eyeballing the driver doesn't really prove anything one way or the other.


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> That's up to you
> 
> But you cannot fault people who think otherwise. Like I said, eyeballing the driver doesn't really prove anything one way or the other.


Suspicious minds towards KBear. Why not towards other companies? I'm baffled as to why KBear are pulled out like a rabbit from a hat. What evidence? Why should we be paranoid about their claim? Why should anybody be paranoid about their claim? Anyway be well friend, and may all around you be well. These are complex and difficult times.


----------



## chinmie

chinmie said:


> touchdown! now's time to take a listen to them



okay, I've been listening to these three all afternoon, i might write a more detailed impression on their respective threads, but initial impressions, on technicalities these three do scale as their price bracket: BL01 < Tape Pro < A7. but tuning wise, i rate them like this: Tape Pro < BL01 < A7.

quick note: i use their stock cables and run them to my BlueDac, and use Symbio peel tips on all of them

the Tape Pro still have that "choked" and thin sounding mid treble region, but the overall tuning is much improved from the older Tape, the mids are not too far back, and the bass is not too overpowering. i can listen to the Pro in higher volume whereas  the old Tape i can only listen in low to medium volume. 
also it seems out of the box that peaky mid-high sounded harsh, but after just a few songs it smoothen out. 

the BL01? i like this tuning. like the T2 Plus, the tuning sounds "expensive". comparing it to the BL03, the older BL03 is more intoxicating and fun sounding, while the new BL01 is tuned more mature. it won't grab our attention faster like the 03, but for long listening, i much prefer the 01. for the best of both BL03 and BL01, i suggest the T2 Plus as that one sits right in-between in terms of sound signature. 

now... the A7. first of all, thank you for those who own and hype this thing...this definitely deserves that kind of exposure. 
the only negative experience that i have with this A7? there's no switch selector tool on the box!   
well, that's about it. 
first of, don't use small bore eartips with this.. the nozzle will hold on to that tips hard.. the "Sony hybrid" clone tips that came in the box almost teared when i want to remove them. 

all of the combinations don't sound gimmicky. all of them have slight variation on sound that can alter the mood when listening, but at the same time all of the tuning still display the inherent quality of the overall driver design/tuning. i can enjoy and appreciate each one of the tuning, but also grateful that I'm given tuning capability that actually matters. 
as of now, some of my favorite tunings are: Gold-monitor (best general setting for me), Red-monitor (most neutral "studio monitor" sounding), and Silver-pop (best V-shaped setting). 
the Silver-pop setting mimics the Tape Pro tuning, and giving it a better resolution than the Pro

Now, if i were to keep only one among the three, I'd definitely choose the A7. no question about it. 
if i could keep two? I'll keep the A7 and the BL01. the BL01 can get similar to (one of the) sound of the A7, sacrificing a bit of resolution but at a much cheaper price. 
the Tape Pro also does that, but at that price i find that the similarity to the Silver-pop setting more of a redundancy. had i didn't purchase the A7 i definitely be happy with the Tape Pro, but the reality is i have it too. 

but listening to Tool with the Tape Pro is dope though.... hmmmmmm...


----------



## JEHL

Apparently it's $80 per gram for Iridium. Probably not exactly good for beryllium to be comparable to the rarest stable element.


----------



## chinmie

ssss





superuser1 said:


> @chinmie I am looking forward to your impressions on the Tape Pro... Today was a wow moment for me when I switched from membrane keyboard to a mechanical one with low profile cherry red. I am a first-time mechanical keyboard user and it has blown my mind. Well after that unnecessary information let me just say I'd be awaiting your impressions.



my son dabbles on that mechanical keyboard stuff. i never seems to give much thought into keyboards, let alone switches feel, depth, and click sound (!), but when i use his keyboard i can understand that some would be passionate about that.
my old self would stick to my old membrane Logitech Dinovo keyboard though, I'm too accustomed to the feel of it, and it hasn't broken down yet  

i wrote a short impression on the above post, though it's strictly a day one observation, but i hope you find it useful. the Tape Pro is a much better tuned IEM than the old one. i haven't played with the bass tuning yet, because i read it would increase the bass, while i like it just fine with the standard setting, but I'll definitely try it too later



peter123 said:


> Looks as if you'll be having a lot of fun the next couple of days.
> 
> With some luck my Tape Pro will arrive tomorrow



definitely! can't wait to hear your thoughts about them. also, I'm happy that the neutral setting of the A7 doesn't cut into/or make the MT100 redundant at all. in fact i could even say they compliment each other very well while playing at the same level of SQ. the A7 being the more closed back sounding IEM while the MT100 more of an open back sounding IEM


----------



## trellus

chinmie said:


> the BL01 can get similar to (one of the) sound of the A7, sacrificing a bit of resolution but at a much cheaper price.


Oh dear... well, given my disappointment in the BL01, that is killing my envy now for the much heralded A7. 

The A6mini is leagues better than the BL01 to my ears, and it‘s not even close.


----------



## chinmie

trellus said:


> Oh dear... well, given my disappointment in the BL01, that is killing my envy now for the much heralded A7.
> 
> The A6mini is leagues better than the BL01 to my ears, and it‘s not even close.



look at it this way: your wallet might be 300ish usd safer  
then again, I'm only talking about tuning sound... Sound quality is a much more different matter between them, not to mention the A7 is tunable... 

so your wallet might not be safe after all 

i might relegate the BL01 as a bluetooth TWS (with the BT20S Pro) or for playing late night PS game, while the A7 would be for indoor use only


----------



## JEHL

And from what i heard, the expensove part isn't even getting the beryllium. The hard and expensive part seems to be turning it into a diaphragm without getting yourself killed in the process.


----------



## JEHL (Dec 10, 2020)

So. It's rare, it's expensive, it's brittle AND can kill you if you breathe any dust and fumes during it's machining process. And im pretty sure it gets even worse. Just not sure how.

Edit: As in, what driver material can possibly be even more dangerous to work with?


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> NF Audio NM2+ ($169) vs KBEAR Diamond .. wait no, it’s the Believe ($179)
> 
> well I hate to break it to you all.
> 
> ...


At least it doesnt cost 300 usd and is from a US brand.


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> definitely! can't wait to hear your thoughts about them. also, I'm happy that the neutral setting of the A7 doesn't cut into/or make the MT100 redundant at all. in fact i could even say they compliment each other very well while playing at the same level of SQ. the A7 being the more closed back sounding IEM while the MT100 more of an open back sounding IEM



Yeah, I've got a sweet spot for the gold/monitor tuning myself. That being said I've kept the A7 protype in red/monitor since I've got the retail version and also enjoy that very much. 

The MT100 really is special to me as well. I can't remember if you've got the MT300 as well? I finally caved in and ordered a pair but I probably won't get it until Christmas,  in the best case....


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> At least it doesnt cost *3000* usd and is from a US brand.



Fixed that for ya


----------



## slex

Welcome to the of Japanese robotic  prowess😊


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Fixed that for ya


But I was referring to the periodic audio Be lol.


----------



## slex

My bad, 'world'.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 10, 2020)

More beryllium trains choo choo incoming! 2020 is indeed the year of the beryllium driver.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001869474138.html
Yongse YS1 single DD beryllium set
$48 USD






CHIFI companies be warned: 2020 is also the year where folks will open up drivers to check out their legitimacy. Graphs and x-rays of IEMs are so passe.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> More beryllium trains choo choo incoming! 2020 is indeed the year of the beryllium driver.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001869474138.html
> Yongse YS1 single DD beryllium set
> ...


I like the shell


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got a sweet spot for the gold/monitor tuning myself. That being said I've kept the A7 protype in red/monitor since I've got the retail version and also enjoy that very much.
> 
> The MT100 really is special to me as well. I can't remember if you've got the MT300 as well? I finally caved in and ordered a pair but I probably won't get it until Christmas,  in the best case....



i didn't get the MT300, although lately the price is really tempting.. but I'm trying minimise my earphones collection to small manageable numbers


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> I like the shell



Yeah the shells are pretty. Kinda reminds me of the Audiosense AQ7 shell. Though in the big scheme of things, I'd take a crap looking shell (but with excellent sound) any day, over a good looking one but crap sound (cough cough looking at you Kinera). We were talking about this in the LZ A7 thread, a few of my friends refused to even consider it in their short list as they said it was ugly. I told them once the IEM is inside the ear, u can't see it, but u can definitely hear its goodness. Well different strokes for different folks, some prioritize looks over sound, so YMMV.

We should create a beryllium IEMs thread LOL. Every CHIFI company and their dog and their cat are riding on the beryllium hype train now.





But how many are legit bery sets or implemented properly, rather than using it as a marketing gimmick is another story (cough cough looking at you BGVP DN2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274).


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the shells are pretty. Kinda reminds me of the Audiosense AQ7 shell. Though in the big scheme of things, I'd take a crap looking shell (but with excellent sound) any day, over a good looking one but crap sound (cough cough looking at you Kinera). We were talking about this in the LZ A7 thread, a few of my friends refused to even consider it in their short list as they said it was ugly. I told them once the IEM is inside the ear, u can't see it, but u can definitely hear its goodness. Well different strokes for different folks, some prioritize looks over sound, so YMMV.
> 
> We should create a beryllium IEMs thread LOL. Every CHIFI company and their dog and their cat are riding on the beryllium hype train now.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. Something that looks beautiful can sound beautiful and vice versa so I don't see why manufacturers won't go that way. It need not cater to apple design aesthetics but I cant see the excuse for the A7 looking the way it does


----------



## unifutomaki

superuser1 said:


> apple design aesthetics


----------



## bhima

tgx78 said:


> NF Audio NM2+ ($169) vs KBEAR Diamond .. wait no, it’s the Believe ($179)
> 
> well I hate to break it to you all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this comparison. Your subjective review also seems to confirm the frequency graphs as well. I still think the believe is at least Beryillium coated, as the BGGAR video's image looks similar to what the inside of my Flare looks like (obviously a lot larger a driver on the KBear). The need for so much power is what made me cancel my Believe order. I'm not always at my desk with my dac/amp, and if it cannot play nice with my LG G7, I don't really want it.


----------



## bhima

superuser1 said:


> I completely agree with you. Something that looks beautiful can sound beautiful and vice versa so I don't see why manufacturers won't go that way. It need not cater to apple design aesthetics but I cant see the excuse for the A7 looking the way it does


To each their own. I happen to really like the sort of 1980's early 90s industrial tech look of the A7.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 10, 2020)

bhima said:


> I still think the believe is at least Beryillium coated, as the BGGAR video's image looks similar to what the inside of my Flare looks like (obviously a lot larger a driver on the KBear)



It probably is at least Beryllium coated. So are all of the sub kilobuck "beryllium diaphragm" IEMs: the Urbanfun YIFF, Moondrop SSR/SSP, Fiio FD1, FH7, Dunu 3001, Titan 6, and others*. The issue (again, if there is one), arises from the claim that it is a pure beryllium driver, which has only been achieved at the kilobuck level thus far. And it's difficult to believe that the Luna and Final models are priced as they are simply for the sake of price gouging.

* The Periodic Be is _*allegedly*_ actual beryllium for $300 but it apparently sounds like crap and access journalism so it doesn't count


----------



## chickenmoon

bhima said:


> Thanks for this comparison. Your subjective review also seems to confirm the frequency graphs as well. I still think the believe is at least Beryillium coated, as the BGGAR video's image looks similar to what the inside of my Flare looks like (obviously a lot larger a driver on the KBear). The need for so much power is what made me cancel my Believe order. I'm not always at my desk with my dac/amp, and if it cannot play nice with my LG G7, I don't really want it.



Believe is easier to drive than the Flares and just a bit harder than Starfield/KxxS.


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> i didn't get the MT300, although lately the price is really tempting.. but I'm trying minimise my earphones collection to small manageable numbers



Good luck! I'm trying to do the same


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 10, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> It probably is at least Beryllium coated. So are all of the sub kilobuck "beryllium diaphragm" IEMs: the Urbanfun YIFF, Moondrop SSR/SSP, Fiio FD1, FH7, Dunu 3001, Titan 6, and others*. The issue (again, if there is one), arises from the claim that it is a pure beryllium driver, which has only been achieved at the kilobuck level thus far. And it's difficult to believe that the Luna and Final models are priced as they are simply for the sake of price gouging.
> 
> * The Periodic Be is _*allegedly*_ actual beryllium for $300 but it apparently sounds like crap and access journalism so it doesn't count



Well, the Dunu rep said the Materion Beryllium process was so expensive and their margin so tight they couldn't possibly sell an unit for a penny less than they did and now you can find the Luna for a 20% discount already and perhaps more if you look around if I am not mistaken.

Periodic's pure Be is only 80% pure apparently (the rest being probably about 19% Oxygen and the remaining 1% other metals).


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> The only way to resolve this conclusively is to send a Believe to a materials lab to be taken apart and its driver tested.



You just might get your wish. Stay tuned.


----------



## unifutomaki

chickenmoon said:


> Well, the Dunu rep said the Materion Beryllium process was so expensive and their margin so tight they couldn't possibly sell an unit for a penny less than they did and now you can find the Luna for a 20% discount already and perhaps more if you look around if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Periodic's pure Be is only 80% pure apparently (the rest being probably about 19% Oxygen and the remaining 1% other metals).



Of course, Dunu is also motivated to first put a healthy margin on top of whatever the production cost is for the Luna and then attempt to justify it to the consumer later. What I meant was that the margin probably isn't anywhere close to tenfold as the Believe would have you believe.


----------



## ChrisOc

The Believe.......some will have their doubts and some will take the view that until such time that it is disproven, the manufacturer will be foolhardy to make a false claim, so they accept what the manufacturer says. It is the manufacturer's reputation on the line if it is proven to be a false claim. 

We are in a marketing world and we are the targets of their marketing they could easily have said, "beryllium" without saying anymore. The word "pure" is either a foolhardy claim or an honest claim, but set all that aside for one moment and ask yourself if they sound good. To my ears they sound EXCEPTIONALLY GOOD irrespective of the price and that is even if that price were £500, they sound Great! 

At the price I would still have something left from the Dunu Luna price to buy an NM2, and make the comparison for myself.


----------



## Makahl

Speaking of which look what I got today:




Definitely, the Be doesn't sound like crap to me (but bear in mind I mainly listen to metal), however, the construction at this price is definitely crap lol. It can't even hold a candle to the BL-01 construction-wise. Just missing the NM2+ now.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think the nm2+ should get a shout for one of the best 'bang for buck' iems this year. When on sale after all the coupons and discounts it was as cheap as £85 at its lowest point. CRAZY value for what it offers. I also believe some others have heard both the a7 and nm2+ whilst enjoying both equally at half the price and someone even told me he prefers the nm2+ because of its more realistic DD timbre.



Oh damn, where did you find them at this price? I'm from the UK too but wouldn't be sure where to buy them?


----------



## chickenmoon

ChrisOc said:


> The Believe.......some will have their doubts and some will take the view that until such time that it is disproven, the manufacturer will be foolhardy to make a false claim, so they accept what the manufacturer says. It is the manufacturer's reputation on the line if it is proven to be a false claim.
> 
> We are in a marketing world and we are the targets of their marketing they could easily have said, "beryllium" without saying anymore. The word "pure" is either a foolhardy claim or an honest claim, but set all that aside for one moment and ask yourself if they sound good. To my ears they sound EXCEPTIONALLY GOOD irrespective of the price and that is even if that price were £500, they sound Great!
> 
> At the price I would still have something left from the Dunu Luna price to buy an NM2, and make the comparison for myself.



In the context of earphone drivers, pure means an all metal diaphragm as opposed to a PVD layer on a polymer substrate. In this context industrial grade 80% Be qualify as pure and is going to be a lot cheaper but also significantly less performant than Be at 99% and above. Dunu and Final might be using something close to the latter while others use something closer to the former, accounting for difference in performance and price.


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 10, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> In the context of earphone drivers, pure means an all metal diaphragm as opposed to a PVD layer on a polymer substrate. In this context industrial grade 80% Be qualify as pure and is going to be a lot cheaper but also significantly less performant than Be at 99% and above. Dunu and Final might be using something close to the latter while others use something closer to the former, accounting for difference in performance and price.



I am not a technical expert in these matters and on that basis I accept what you say. However, I think the usual point comes to mind price difference relative to sound quality. I think @baskingshark made that comparison on the TRI thread and concluded something along the lines of, "the Believe is not as good sounding as the Dunu Luna or the Final, but they are not 10x better not even......". I do not want to misquote @baskingshark and hopefully he will make the point himself.

Hopefully, I have made my point, I will not bash either the Believe or the NM2+, but I can only say what I heard on the Believe is great, especially taking account of the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Hopefully, I have made my point, I will not bash either the Believe or the NM2+, but I can only say what I *heard *on the Believe is *great*, especially talking account of the price.


That should be the important part, if it sounds great or not. I really dont care if the periodic audio BE really is pure beryllium, because it still sounds like crap. Although if it isnt pure beryllium like they claim...then they got some other issues.


----------



## IEMusic

ChrisOc said:


> The Believe.......some will have their doubts and some will take the view that until such time that it is disproven, the manufacturer will be foolhardy to make a false claim, so they accept what the manufacturer says. It is the manufacturer's reputation on the line if it is proven to be a false claim.
> 
> We are in a marketing world and we are the targets of their marketing they could easily have said, "beryllium" without saying anymore. The word "pure" is either a foolhardy claim or an honest claim, but set all that aside for one moment and ask yourself if they sound good. To my ears they sound EXCEPTIONALLY GOOD irrespective of the price and that is even if that price were £500, they sound Great!
> 
> At the price I would still have something left from the Dunu Luna price to buy an NM2, and make the comparison for myself.


I agree.  Sound wise, it’s all moot, but KBEAR specifically advertised it as having pure beryllium drivers, which is precisely the reason why so many of us purchased it right away.  If it is proven to be false, that’s a big deal, and a massive hit to their credibility.  

Also, it’s not picking on KBEAR, as they put themselves in the spotlight by advertising pure beryllium drivers.


----------



## IEMusic

Right now, I Believe that we have another case of Schrodinger’s cat....um, I mean IEM.  It has both a pure beryllium and a beryllium coated driver right now (we know it is at least coated based on BGGAR’s curiosity).  As always, I guess we’ll wait until Prof. @Slater  “opens the box” to reveal the true contents.


----------



## ChrisOc

IEMusic said:


> I agree.  Sound wise, it’s all moot, but KBEAR specifically advertised it as having pure beryllium drivers, which is precisely the reason why so many of us purchased it right away.  If it is proven to be false, that’s a big deal, and a massive hit to their credibility.
> 
> Also, it’s not picking on KBEAR, as they put themselves in the spotlight by advertising pure beryllium drivers.



I agree with you entirely, the problem is KBEAR's not ours if they misled the buyers. However, those of us who have heard one or the other set (and I am not limiting that to the Believe or the NM2+) have a duty to our fellow readers not to bash another set to make our point unless that other set is dreadful. 

Our fellow readers, who might spend their hard earned money, ought to hear our honest opinion (and if they disagree they will let us know) but we should not bash a good thing to elevate another.


----------



## IEMusic

I feel this needs to be said though.  

A belief that I hold dearly is that one is innocent until proven guilty. Tri/KBEAR has come out with several outstanding products, and it seems that Believe is one of them. Unless something is proven to the contrary, my default is always to give them (KBEAR) the benefit of the doubt. I agree with @dharmasteve, that they have already proven themselves, so they would not have much to gain, but a whole lot to lose if they were to falsely advertise.


----------



## bhima

chickenmoon said:


> Believe is easier to drive than the Flares and just a bit harder than Starfield/KxxS.



Looks like you might be right. I swapped the impedance number in my brain--Kbear is 98dB not 89dB. Its definitely easier to drive than the E5000 I used to own.

No idea what the Flares impedance is as they do not tell you on their site.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Call me crazy, but i am really starting to fall in love with the NX7 mk III. So fun and musical. Just a pleasure to listen to via the Hiby R5 and the Fiio X3 III. They are fast becoming my favorite over the last 24 hours.


----------



## IEMusic




----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 10, 2020)

IEMusic said:


>


There is no reason to doubt that the KBear 'Believe', is not pure Beryllium. If at some point someone analyses it chemically we may find out more and different. Maybe it's 97%, maybe it's 99% it won't be a 100%. I would not, though, be able to make sense of a successful company like KBear wanting to fool their customers. I've A/B'd it with the YBF iss014 and there is no doubt that they have a Be family sound. The iss014 has a bit more impact, but the Believe is very natural and with a deeper more musical bass...it is very organic and pleasing to listen to. It sounds 'pure' to me. The photo's suggest it's pure. I'm sure someone is going to take this to the FDA or wherever to get it checked at somepoint. What is for sure it is a bloody good IEM.


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> There is no reason to doubt that the KBear 'Believe', is not pure Beryllium. If at some point someone analyses it chemically we may find out more and different. Maybe it's 97%, maybe it's 99% it won't be a 100%. I would not, though, be able to make sense of a successful company like KBear wanting to fool their customers. I've A/B'd it with the YBF iss014 and there is no doubt that they have a Be family sound. The iss014 has a bit more impact, but the Believe is very natural and with a deeper more musical bass...it is very organic and pleasing to listen to. It sounds 'pure' to me. The photo's suggest it's pure. I'm sure someone is going to take this to the FDA or wherever to get it checked at somepoint. What is for sure it is a bloody good IEM.



Great to hear you have received yours!


----------



## IEMusic

ChrisOc said:


> Great to hear you have received yours!


Just got mine today!!!


----------



## H T T (Apr 14, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> There is no reason to doubt that the KBear 'Believe', is not pure Beryllium. If at some point someone analyses it chemically we may find out more and different. Maybe it's 97%, maybe it's 99% it won't be a 100%. I would not, though, be able to make sense of a successful company like KBear wanting to fool their customers. I've A/B'd it with the YBF iss014 and there is no doubt that they have a Be family sound. The iss014 has a bit more impact, but the Believe is very natural and with a deeper more musical bass...it is very organic and pleasing to listen to. It sounds 'pure' to me. The photo's suggest it's pure. I'm sure someone is going to take this to the FDA or wherever to get it checked at somepoint. What is for sure it is a bloody good IEM.



It comes down to the definition of "pure". The BElieve might be a great IEM. A 100% or is it "pure" Be driver for under $200?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The reps for KBear are either sweating bullets or gosh dern angry right about now. Which is it?


----------



## dharmasteve

Guitars have a beautiful timbre on the KBear Believe. Very realistic. Try the great, great track....SLABO DAY...Peter Green (actually Snowy White playing). Then Tom Petty used Slabo Day to create his famous 'Trip to Pirates Cove'. Miss those guys Tom Petty and Peter Green....creative geniuses.


----------



## superuser1

bhima said:


> To each their own. I happen to really like the sort of 1980's early 90s industrial tech look of the A7.


I totally understand that however, I am talking about the general design philosophy of LZ and not specifically the A7


----------



## IEMusic

superuser1 said:


> I totally understand that however, I am talking about the general design philosophy of LZ and not specifically the A7


I agree, that as a brand, LZ really needs to do a redesign.  If they want to have a retro flare, that’s fine, but the wacky attempt at a calligraphy font looks just wrong...at least to me.  Fortunately it’s such small print on the A7.


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> I totally understand that however, I am talking about the general design philosophy of LZ and not specifically the A7



i kinda like the rugged industrial look of the A7. the text is a bit tacky, but in truth it really doest bother me even looking at it when I'm holding it in my hands (about 40cm distance),it looks like an accent/motive at best. and, i can always blackened/cover the text out if i want to


----------



## Nabillion_786

Gee Simpson said:


> Oh damn, where did you find them at this price? I'm from the UK too but wouldn't be sure where to buy them?


Ali express sale which just finished unfortunately.


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> I am not a technical expert in these matters and on that basis I accept what you say. However, I think the usual point comes to mind price difference relative to sound quality. I think @baskingshark made that comparison on the TRI thread and concluded something along the lines of, "the Believe is not as good sounding as the Dunu Luna or the Final, but they are not 10x better not even......". I do not want to misquote @baskingshark and hopefully he will make the point himself.
> 
> Hopefully, I have made my point, I will not bash either the Believe or the NM2+, but I can only say what I heard on the Believe is great, especially taking account of the price.



Yeah I did some A/B testing last week.

I feel the KBEAR Believe can hit ballpark 70% and 60% technical performance of the DUNU LUNA and Final Audio A8000 respectively. So depends whether u wanna chase the last 30 to 40% improvement at huge diminishing returns or u are happy with 70% thereabouts for 10% of the cost. The LUNA and Final A8000 are not perfect too: LUNA has poor isolation and a subass/treble roll off, A8000 is a pain to drive and is fatiguing in the 5 - 6 khz area due to a peak there (so not best option for treble sensitive folks).

About this issue of whether the BElieve is a full beryllium driver at this price, I don't have the equipment or stuff like spectrometers to measure, but it takes to EQ like a champ without distortion, which is a hallmark of beryllium drivers (though plated bery sets can do this too).

I know folks will say why does it matter (whether it is plated or full bery) as long as it sounds good and has good value proposition. My stance is that it is not acceptable for false marketing even if the set sounds excellent. So let us wait for master slater to get his results out. But do take care @Slater , heard beryllium is toxic to process when in particulate or aerosol form. Better take the necessary precautions!


----------



## Slater

H T T said:


> It comes down to the definition of "pure". The BElieve might be a great IEM. I won't buy it. My perception is that KBear is not being honest. Being a consumer is not the same as in the US court system. A 100% or is it "pure" Be driver for under $200? Either there is a semantic play over "pure" and/or Uighur slave labor is involved. I sincerely hope not the second.



Do you have proof of any of these claims you’re making?

I mean, for all we know you are an employee of or even a paid troll for Dunu. Certainly, Dunu’s sales have been impacted by the Believe.

With that said, I’m sure you don’t work for Dunu, but my point is to show just how easy it is to make baseless statements with no proof to back it up.

You mentioned the US court system. Well, in the US a party is innocent until proven guilty. I’d say we owe the same respect to KB Ear.

KB Ear says it’s pure beryllium foil. We just have to take their word as truth until someone proves otherwise.

All these baseless claims are doing is potentially hurting their otherwise good reputation, when there is absolutely no proof to the contrary.

If we prove they are lying, then by all means they will have to suffer the consequences.

Also, I must point out the business concept of a loss leader. Things like $0.99/lb beef, $0.19/lb bananas, Black Friday 50” big screen TVs for $99, etc are all examples of loss leaders. Businesses are willing to break even or even lose money on some items, in hopes that you will spend money on other items. It’s entirely possible that KB Ear is breaking even or even losing money on the Believe, in hopes that you’ll add a cable or 2 or a Lark to your order. Or maybe they are willing to take a hit on the Believe to generate marketing buzz, attract new buyers to the brand, or put their brand name out there in hopes that it will lead to future sales where they WILL make more money back.

I mean, when I ordered my Believe, I bought 4 pure silver cables at the same time. If they broke even on the Believe but made 20% profit on each of the cables, then obviously that is a legit sales strategy that works because I am living proof.

KZ did exactly that, starting out making good quality earphones at ridiculous prices. Their earphones used to all be $4, $7, $9, $12 etc. They couldn’t possibly have made a huge profit at those prices. But now that they are huge, they pump out $100 earphones on the regular. So it’s a long term business plan; sacrifice profits now for bigger profits later.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Beryllium craze in earphones started way back with the Xaomi Pistons 2.0. Those were pretty nice sounding for an extreme budget 'phone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Do you have proof of any of these claims you’re making?
> 
> I mean, for all we know you are an employee of or even a paid troll for Dunu. Certainly, Dunu’s sales have been impacted by the Believe.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> I know folks will say why does it matter (whether it is plated or full bery) as long as it sounds good and has good value proposition. My stance is that it is not acceptable for false marketing even if the set sounds excellent.


I fully agree, and the company’s reputation is on the line.  Truth in advertising is a big deal.  For me personally though, there‘s no buyers remorse regardless of the driver composition, since it sounds so good to me.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> You just might get your wish. Stay tuned.



this is the best post in this whole beryllium debacle. 
no point of making assumptions, just make a solid testing instead


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The original Beryllium hypetrain...and the sweet smell of chocolate! mmmm


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The original Beryllium hypetrain...and the sweet smell of chocolate! mmmm



Was it really chocolate scented?

I have an earphone that came scented - the UiiSii US80. The scent is mixed into the cable insulation itself, so it never goes away.

I guess it was perhaps a fad - one I’m glad never caught on.


----------



## unifutomaki

One thing I've been wondering about is who the manufacturer of the Be driver in the Believe is. If it is indeed a driver that is imported from Japan, then it stands to reason that there is a supplier on the other end who is involved as well, and potentially documentation about their product.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Was it really chocolate scented?
> 
> I have an earphone that came scented - the UiiSii US80. The scent is mixed into the cable insulation itself, so it never goes away.
> 
> I guess it was perhaps a fad - one I’m glad never caught on.



Yeah. the case was chocolate scented. that's how you knew you got authentic Pistons. If it didn't smell like chocolate and didn't have that big bass, you got one of the thousands of fakes.


----------



## slex

unifutomaki said:


> One thing I've been wondering about is who the manufacturer of the Be driver in the Believe is. If it is indeed a driver that is imported from Japan, then it stands to reason that there is a supplier on the other end who is involved as well, and potentially documentation about their product.


i might speculate they have a Japanese partner😄


----------



## 1clearhead

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Beryllium craze in earphones started way back with the Xaomi Pistons 2.0. Those were pretty nice sounding for an extreme budget 'phone.


I still own their Flagship limited edition Pistons 2.0, which was a lighter gold version than the original ones.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 11, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah. the case was chocolate scented. that's how you knew you got authentic Pistons. If it didn't smell like chocolate and didn't have that big bass, you got one of the thousands of fakes.


+1 Mines definitely smell like chocolate direct from the Xiaomi company here in China.


----------



## alexandros a (Dec 11, 2020)

zolyniakm said:


> Aune Jasper are really nice. Build quality is good, the case is stylish and the sound is great. I was able to listen to their two tuning options and finally they have chosen the better one IMHO. Natural tonality with great lows (quite fast, with precise subbass), clear, but not thin mids with upfront vocals, smooth, yet detailed highs. Channel separation, stage high and overall holography are good. Very interesing and competitive IEM for this price.
> 
> Jasper works great with premium cables and nicely reacts to tips rolling (more lows with Symbio W peel, more neutral sound with Acoustune AET08a etc.), so their sound is easy to further personalize.


Very interesting view...
I am puzzled between the jasper and DM8 right now....
Do you find jasper's stage big enough???
For example.... I love ISN H40 just for their big big stage and holographic presentation.....
Furthermore.... are those coming with balanced cable as an option??? 
I am a big fan of symbio tips as well but prefer the symbio models with the addition of foam inside.....


----------



## 1clearhead

I wonder if Hershey would ever start making chocolate smelling earphones in the US. That will be something!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

1clearhead said:


> I wonder if Hershey would ever start making chocolate smelling earphones in the US. That will be something!



Edible earphones? LOL


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> I agree, that as a brand, LZ really needs to do a redesign.  If they want to have a retro flare, that’s fine, but the wacky attempt at a calligraphy font looks just wrong...at least to me.  Fortunately it’s such small print on the A7.


This will give Drop (the company that recently had the *Audeze iSine 20 for $500!!!* vs. *"B" stock, $229 at Adorama*) an opportunity to have a special blackout version of the LZ A7; like they did with the Moondrop KXXX.


----------



## 1clearhead

Looks familiar? 

They look so much like the LZ A7!

They are the HZSOUND HZ5 PRO

I wonder how good they sound being that they're only DD's!




LZ A7



12/12 purchase? Maybe?

-Clear


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 11, 2020)

KBEAR Believe + CEMA Tianwaitian / Penon Totem pigtail + Cayin N3Pro 4.4 out

vs.

Tansio Mirai TSMR-5 + FAAEAL copper cable + apple lightening to 3.5 adapter + iPhone

Test track: Bach Brandenburg Concerto No. 2





The 2nd concerto of the set has a perilously high trumpet solo as well as solos for flute, oboe, and violin. Nicely recorded and good piece to gauge the instrumental separation, staging and timbre.

On the whole, the TSMR-5 is well-balanced aside from an upper mids and lower treble bump, which gives it a characteristically brighter, cooler tone. It is not a forgiving earphone but, happily, the top-end emphasis has few valleys where sibilance typically originates, so the TSMR-5 does not introduce sibilance or harshness to recordings. Treble extension is very good, contributing to an airy and open sound with entirely unconstrained dynamics quite unusual for all BA earphones. Timbre is also surprisingly good albeit minute glossiness on stringed instruments in closer listening. Winds instruments sound really good and life-like with very precise imaging and separation.

Believe overall has good dynamics and transparency carry over to all aspects of its sound – in addition to good bass control, Believe boasts above average clarity and resolution for a single dynamic driver. The mids are in balance with the bass and expose many nuance of the recording with great definition. Believe’s treble energy is spot-on, appearing even more extended than the TSMR-5. The sound is, on the whole, a little more natural compared to the TSMR-5, but loses out on precise imaging and separation department.

Both are really good performers on this Branderburg concertos.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> Looks familiar?
> 
> They look so much like the LZ A7!
> 
> ...



Wow do u have a link for the HZSound HZ5 Pro? I will surely buy one HZ5 Pro to try it out if it delivers globally.

I was super impressed with their HZSound Heart Mirror, it gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD for this year. Neutralish bright set. Great timbre, good set for vocal lovers. It has a forwards mid without veering into shoutiness at the upper mids, fast transients and good technicalities. I daresay it has the best timbre for acoustic instruments I've heard for a sub $100 set. Cons are soundstage is average, note weight is thin and it needs amping to scale better (sounds meh from a smartphone).


----------



## Nimweth

IEMusic said:


> I agree, that as a brand, LZ really needs to do a redesign.  If they want to have a retro flare, that’s fine, but the wacky attempt at a calligraphy font looks just wrong...at least to me.  Fortunately it’s such small print on the A7.


That's right. As a former typesetter and graphic designer, you NEVER write a word in all upper case when using a script font.


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> One thing I've been wondering about is who the manufacturer of the Be driver in the Believe is. If it is indeed a driver that is imported from Japan, then it stands to reason that there is a supplier on the other end who is involved as well, and potentially documentation about their product.



Many companies don’t divulge who their suppliers are. Otherwise, their competitors would use the same suppliers themselves. In fact many are contractually bound not fo divulge the information.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Wow do u have a link for the HZSound HZ5 Pro? I will surely buy one HZ5 Pro to try it out if it delivers globally.
> 
> I was super impressed with their HZSound Heart Mirror, it gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD for this year. Neutralish bright set. Great timbre, good set for vocal lovers. It has a forwards mid without veering into shoutiness at the upper mids, fast transients and good technicalities. I daresay it has the best timbre for acoustic instruments I've heard for a sub $100 set. Cons are soundstage is average, note weight is thin and it needs amping to scale better (sounds meh from a smartphone).


You can check them out at the link below...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.57.7fc97484c9jOZb&id=584070635359

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> You can check them out at the link below...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.57.7fc97484c9jOZb&id=584070635359
> 
> -Clear



Thanks. It looks like a Semkarch SKC CNT1 actually. In terms of single DD CNT with similar shell shape and even tuning filters (though this one has 3 tuning filters compared to the 2 in Semkarch).


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Thanks. It looks like a Semkarch SKC CNT1 actually. In terms of single DD CNT with similar shell shape and even tuning filters (though this one has 3 tuning filters compared to the 2 in Semkarch).



The shell design and the 3 tuning filters looks very similar to the Magaosi K3 Pro.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> The shell design and the 3 tuning filters looks very similar to the Magaosi K3 Pro.



Ah thanks for the headsup. But Magaosi K3 Pro is a hybrid 2BA + 1DD, compared to CNT single DD in the Semkarch and this new HZSound set.

Though yep I wouldn't be surprised these CHIFI companies do OEMs for each other or at least source shells and parts from the same factory/supplier. Just stamp a different logo on the shell and we are good to go! And if they feel adventerous, purport the driver to be beryllium!


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Thanks. It looks like a Semkarch SKC CNT1 actually. In terms of single DD CNT with similar shell shape and even tuning filters (though this one has 3 tuning filters compared to the 2 in Semkarch).


I like the idea that they provide foam filters for each tuning nozzle. Genius!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> The shell design and the 3 tuning filters looks very similar to the Magaosi K3 Pro.


Yup, they are definitely similar, but without BA's.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Reecho insects Awaken arrived and sounds very very good.
I love his timbre and it’s very comfy.
Mid is clear but doesn’t miss Body at all.
Very balanced sound even out of box and outstanding value at this price!


----------



## peter123

Game on


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I had many issues with Tape last year, fortunately Amazon refund me, i hope new Tape Pro is better.
First Tape wasn't bad with a good cable, but i prefer Ikko OH-10 that doesn't cost too much.


----------



## Audio Fun

I have been listened to the Hifiman RE-200 for the while now. Even though it has been on the market for a long time, it still meet the expectation for now day.
It has really great neutral tonality with good amount of fullness, so it doesn’t sound harsh or overly neutral. The timbre on this are realistic, especially for the female vocal. 
The technical performance are outstanding as well. Really enjoyed it!!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 11, 2020)

Got my Tape Pro.

and......i am facepalming so hard......it sounds worse than the original tape....in stock.........

I am going to let this burn in and hope it will change after 20 hours or so (and I am not a believer of burn in....). Because I am getting a headache from both the sound and the fit due to the sharp corners. Also pray that the tuning "screw" will help it as well....





If it doesnt change for the better then:


----------



## phthora

Man, that is one ugly graph... Always a bad sign when the treble roll-off starts at 3600hz.


----------



## RikudouGoku

phthora said:


> Man, that is one ugly graph... Always a bad sign when the treble roll-off starts at 3600hz.


Here is the graph with only the pro:


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> Got my Tape Pro.
> 
> and......i am facepalming so hard......it sounds worse than the original tape....in stock.........
> 
> ...



Try some tip rolling. 
Burn in is just familiarization of our hearing to the new tuning.
Will not show anything on the graph changes after breaking them in...


----------



## zolyniakm

alexandros a said:


> Very interesting view...
> I am puzzled between the jasper and DM8 right now....
> Do you find jasper's stage big enough???
> For example.... I love ISN H40 just for their big big stage and holographic presentation.....
> ...



Presentation is holographic with very good channel separation. Stage is quite big, the width isn't extreme, but above average, high and depth are very nice.

IMHO Jaspers works well with Symbio W peel. Those eartips provides stronger subbass and more focused vocals, but few other options provide wider stage.

I heard there could be optional cable with balanced plug and even upgrade cable in future, but I'm not sure about it. Best option will be asking the dealer. I'm using them with some upgrade cables (Cross Lambda Lunar-S, CM Cable Dark).


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehjie said:


> Try some tip rolling.
> Burn in is just familiarization of our hearing to the new tuning.
> Will not show anything on the graph changes after breaking them in...


My favorite tips (Sony EP-EX11 and the Final Audio Type E) dont work on it either. Type E´s is possible but it stretches the stem a lot (to the point of it turning white lol).

Using it with the acoustune aet08 and it works. Spinfits CP145 also worked but the AET08 gave me a better seal.

There have been a few reports from users that mention it changed for the better after 20 hours of burn in, so thats what I will do.


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> My favorite tips (Sony EP-EX11 and the Final Audio Type E) dont work on it either. Type E´s is possible but it stretches the stem a lot (to the point of it turning white lol).
> 
> Using it with the acoustune aet08 and it works. Spinfits CP145 also worked but the AET08 gave me a better seal.
> 
> There have been a few reports from users that mention it changed for the better after 20 hours of burn in, so thats what I will do.



AET08 the best seal due to its very stiff stem material.
In my case, solves most of those harsh brilliance & gives out the best trebles second to the complys...


----------



## brsdrgn (Dec 11, 2020)

Babies are arriving. 

LZ A7 is great. It hits well above its price range. Plenty of details, crispness, air... I should admit that people who were mentioning it were right and I'd like to thank them for the recommendation. And yes, I'm one od those who stayed in the gold filter with monitor. I hear details, details, and details. 

When I saw the delivery guy coming with a big package, I was really surprised. They packed 1MORE H1707 like a tank. And the presentation gives you a luxury impression. You understand you received sth special. Seriously the drawings, the case, the cable and the headphones look super cool, elegant. The sound is also very good. Quite detailed and the bass hits you like crazy. Not like for bassheads but still good. Definitely good for a price about 115 dollar.

Those are the first impressions for now. I'll share more detailed information. I'm still waiting for the others. Nm2+ is also on the way 😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Audio Fun said:


> I have been listened to the Hifiman RE-200 for the while now. Even though it has been on the market for a long time, it still meet the expectation for now day.
> It has really great neutral tonality with good amount of fullness, so it doesn’t sound harsh or overly neutral. The timbre on this are realistic, especially for the female vocal.
> The technical performance are outstanding as well. Really enjoyed it!!



you mean the RE-400? I was listening to mine last night. They are a very good mids centric earphone. Very fluid and female vocals are soooooo good. The treble is a bit subdued, but it doesn't lack for detail. Warm and engaging.


----------



## Audio Fun

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> you mean the RE-400? I was listening to mine last night. They are a very good mids centric earphone. Very fluid and female vocals are soooooo good. The treble is a bit subdued, but it doesn't lack for detail. Warm and engaging.


Sorry for misunderstanding, yes, I mean the RE-400. Really great earphone for its price range, so glad that you liked it as I am


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Edible earphones? LOL


Edible after sticking them in your ears?  🤢🤢🤢🤮



tgx78 said:


> Believe overall has good dynamics and transparency carry over to all aspects of its sound – in addition to good bass control, Believe boasts above average clarity and resolution for a single dynamic driver. The mids are in balance with the bass and expose many nuance of the recording with great definition. Believe’s treble energy is spot-on.... The sound is, on the whole, a little more natural compared to the TSMR-5, but loses out on precise imaging and separation department.


I’ve not heard the TSMR-5, but regarding the Believe, I completely agree.  I’ve been very impressed with a lot of its technicalities and especially tonality.  Imaging and instrument separation are good, but not like the NM2+


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i have a confession. Between the Fiio X3 III and the NiceHCK NX7 mk III, that's been getting almost all the airplay recently. Just wonderful synergy and excellent top end sound. With the Fiio Mont Blanc amp, the soundstage improved considerably, but i also enjoy them straight from the DAP. I listened to my RE-400's with the R2, and then went back to this set up, and was struck by just how good this pairing is. amazing transients and female vocals are beautifully rendered, same as the RE-400's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Still no SFR MT300 or Shouer Tape Pro in the mail. They were bought before a bunch of other stuff, and have taken longer to arrive. Grrrr. My comic books arrived from the printers before these two! Oh well, time for some Hiby R5 and NX7 mk III's.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> My favorite tips (Sony EP-EX11 and the Final Audio Type E) dont work on it either. Type E´s is possible but it stretches the stem a lot (to the point of it turning white lol).
> 
> Using it with the acoustune aet08 and it works. Spinfits CP145 also worked but the AET08 gave me a better seal.
> 
> There have been a few reports from users that mention it changed for the better after 20 hours of burn in, so thats what I will do.



do you have some Symbio peel tips?  might want to try that in case it works for you. foams seems to work too with the Pro

Also try give it a few songs on it running. i really don't like the choked upper mids sound at first, which really apparent when i do shootout and comparing it to my other IEMs yesterday, but strangely after i put it aside for a while (and listening to other IEMs), when i picked it up again that upper mids seems to be acceptable now. i still not a fan of that mid sound, but now i can listen to it. 

i don't havs my old Tape anymore, but from memory i prefer the Tape Pro more, because of the reduced bass, making the soundstage clearer and mids more forward 

i still haven't play around with the tuning screw yet.. it seems a real hassle to change and i have to find special quiet time so i would not be distracted and loose those screws


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> do you have some Symbio peel tips?  might want to try that in case it works for you. foams seems to work too with the Pro
> 
> Also try give it a few songs on it running. i really don't like the choked upper mids sound at first, which really apparent when i do shootout and comparing it to my other IEMs yesterday, but strangely after i put it aside for a while (and listening to other IEMs), when i picked it up again that upper mids seems to be acceptable now. i still not a fan of that mid sound, but now i can listen to it.
> 
> ...


I am burning it in currently. Will give it another chance tomorrow, which by then it should have 20 hours on it.

I do have symbio tips (the silicone + foam hybrid) but they arent good for me with other iems. 

I will try the tuning screws as well. But really not liking it in stock as of now.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> I am burning it in currently. Will give it another chance tomorrow, which by then it should have 20 hours on it.
> 
> I do have symbio tips (the silicone + foam hybrid) but they arent good for me with other iems.
> 
> I will try the tuning screws as well. But really not liking it in stock as of now.



i don't really like the fit of the Symbio (the one with foams), but i really like the Peel version (silicone only).
it seems to be the most balanced sounding eartips that I've tried.


----------



## povidlo

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i have a confession. Between the Fiio X3 III and the NiceHCK NX7 mk III, that's been getting almost all the airplay recently. Just wonderful synergy and excellent top end sound. With the Fiio Mont Blanc amp, the soundstage improved considerably, but i also enjoy them straight from the DAP. I listened to my RE-400's with the R2, and then went back to this set up, and was struck by just how good this pairing is. amazing transients and female vocals are beautifully rendered, same as the RE-400's.



Running the budget version of your setup tonight, testing freshly-arrived 11.11 earbuds: Fiio X1 to Mont Blanc to NiceHCK DIY MX500.


----------



## IEMusic

My 11/11 haul that came in yesterday.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

povidlo said:


> Running the budget version of your setup tonight, testing freshly-arrived 11.11 earbuds: Fiio X1 to Mont Blanc to NiceHCK DIY MX500.


 ^5's! I've had that setup minus the earbuds unless you swap out yours with the VE Monks, then last year at this time, i had this very set up : X1 + Mont Blanc + buds. Nice budget set up!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> My 11/11 haul that came in yesterday.



I got several of those kbear cables. very good cable.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I currently own 6 different DAPS, and it's pretty incredible that the Hiby R5 is so far ahead of all the others sound wise. Yeah, i know part of it has to do with MSEB, but still, from every technical box check, it's such a mammoth sounding DAP. It's as good or better sounding than my old Sony NW-ZX2 and the Fiio X5 III. Best investment i've made in the last several years and i got it for a steal at 50% off from Hiby directly on their 3 day sale.


----------



## courierdriver

Xinlisupreme said:


> Reecho insects Awaken arrived and sounds very very good.
> I love his timbre and it’s very comfy.
> Mid is clear but doesn’t miss Body at all.
> Very balanced sound even out of box and outstanding value at this price!


Thanks for the many, many nice pics! You have really gone to great lengths to show off this set. Much appreciated!


----------



## Banbeucmas

Banbeucmas said:


> I usually lurking in this thread to see if there is something now. Guess this is my turn to share something actually new.
> A Vietnamese IEM brand that has been working under the radar since 2015. And this is one of their first major work for the global market
> 
> This is my first impression of the AYA Siren, I will make a review few days later
> https://banbeu.com/aya-siren-first-impression/


My full review on the IEM: https://banbeu.com/aya-siren-review/
I am quite optimistic for this brand. The current competition in the Vietnamese market is actually quite fierce despite the slow pacing due to how close the brand are, as a lot of them learn and compete from each other frequently. Hopefully the second product will have some major improvement.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Why isn't anyone talking about these? 

21 BA's per ear!!! And so reasonably priced. LOL 

https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Sup...07TG8VRWM/ref=pd_sbs_23_2/146-9787259-6054448

This should be right there next to the Luna and EE Odin???


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 12, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Why isn't anyone talking about these?
> 
> 21 BA's per ear!!! And so reasonably priced. LOL
> 
> ...










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32929300978.html

This CHIFI here is also 21 BA and roughly 5 times cheaper! As per typical CHIFI convention, they combine both side's drivers to make it 42, but the actual 21 drivers must still be a pain to do crossovers (if implemented) and tune. Anyways, too risky to blind buy, but I would suppose driver count isn't as important as tuning and implementation. Look at the recent TRN and KZ sets with high driver count, they didn't have that great reviews. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## ehjie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Why isn't anyone talking about these?
> 
> 21 BA's per ear!!! And so reasonably priced. LOL
> 
> ...



LOLS,  Reasonable, yeah right  (more lols)


----------



## chinmie

Banbeucmas said:


> My full review on the IEM: https://banbeu.com/aya-siren-review/
> I am quite optimistic for this brand. The current competition in the Vietnamese market is actually quite fierce despite the slow pacing due to how close the brand are, as a lot of them learn and compete from each other frequently. Hopefully the second product will have some major improvement.



I've only tried the Aya Silver, that one is quite good sounding


----------



## SciOC (Dec 12, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I currently own 6 different DAPS, and it's pretty incredible that the Hiby R5 is so far ahead of all the others sound wise. Yeah, i know part of it has to do with MSEB, but still, from every technical box check, it's such a mammoth sounding DAP. It's as good or better sounding than my old Sony NW-ZX2 and the Fiio X5 III. Best investment i've made in the last several years and i got it for a steal at 50% off from Hiby directly on their 3 day sale.


I just ordered mine from hiby on 11.11 for $221.  I have the original R6 and R6 pro.  At this point I haven't listened to it much, but it sounds pretty great.  It has 4.4mm balanced line out that you can easily convert to 2x3 pin xlr for balanced input into many desktop amps.  Only hiby and ifi has that right now.  Hiby really knows their crap, and the R5 I think I is their most ridiculously priced item.   They seem to price based off their Android hardware rather than features and sound performance.  There's no reason I should have to pay double for the R6 pro....


----------



## GearMe

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> you mean the RE-400? I was listening to mine last night. They are a very good mids centric earphone. Very fluid and female vocals are soooooo good. The treble is a bit subdued, but it doesn't lack for detail. Warm and engaging.



Yep...good price as well.  Got mine for $18.85 on Amazon a few months ago.


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> I just ordered mine from hiby on 11.11 for $221.  I have the original R6 and R6 pro.  At this point I haven't listened to it much, but it sounds pretty great.  It has 4.4mm balanced line out that you can easily convert to 2x3 pin xlr for balanced input into many desktop amps.  Only hiby and ifi has that right now.  Hiby really knows their crap, and the R5 I think I is their most ridiculously priced item.   They seem to price based off their Android hardware rather than features and sound performance.  There's no reason I should have to pay double for the R6 pro....


I had the Stainless Steel version of the basic HiBy R6. In honesty it wasn't miles ahead of my phone the Samsung S9 plus sound wise. I also had 2 X iBasso DX160s, one sounded good, one was just OK. I took a punt on this HiBy R5 some time ago and bought it directly from HiBy for under £200 ......amazing value, compared to anything else on the market. Putting all the features together, including MSEB, good 4.4mm balanced, form factor, it is a fantastic, great sounding bit of kit. As DAP's start to mirror phone sizes the R5's form factor is becoming unique. I hope they keep making it for a long time so I can get a back up one day. It's just a bloody good DAP.


----------



## dissociativity

If one were to pick one of the 2020 IEMs under $150 to stick with for a long period of time, what would you choose? I'm thinking the TRI Starsea might be a good, versatile pick?
How does it compare to a moondrop SSR/SSP?


----------



## redguardsoldier

dissociativity said:


> If one were to pick one of the 2020 IEMs under $150 to stick with for a long period of time, what would you choose? I'm thinking the TRI Starsea might be a good, versatile pick?
> How does it compare to a moondrop SSR/SSP?



I have both SSR & Starsea. I would say Starsea wins on lots of aspect:

Isolation. SSR has poor isolation, maybe it's better for you if you need to be aware of your surroundings. But for me, good isolation is more versatile as I can use good isolation in quiet environments but not the way around.
Resolution. Starsea has much much better resolution. I heard things that I could not hear with SSR. Still, I would consider SSR to have very capable resolution.
Better sub-bass extension. Bass on SSR is no slack, but the Starsea is more capable of deeper bass.
Things to consider in SSR favor:

Poor isolation. As I said above, sometimes, you want this .
Fit. As SSR is much smaller, you will be more likely to have no issue with its fit. Still, Starsea is already much smaller than the others, say the KZ ZSN-type shell, KBear Lark, etc
Natural & coherent sound. Single DD still wins at the end of the day for naturalness. The drivers of Starsea are working together seamlessly, but from time to time, you can still feel "oh, this is the DD slamming; and this is the BA doing its job". Maybe it's just my imagining things


----------



## peter123

dissociativity said:


> If one were to pick one of the 2020 IEMs under $150 to stick with for a long period of time, what would you choose? I'm thinking the TRI Starsea might be a good, versatile pick?
> How does it compare to a moondrop SSR/SSP?



Haven't heard the Starsea but the NM2+ and I3 (if considered 2020) are also great options in that price range.


----------



## baskingshark

dissociativity said:


> If one were to pick one of the 2020 IEMs under $150 to stick with for a long period of time, what would you choose? I'm thinking the TRI Starsea might be a good, versatile pick?
> How does it compare to a moondrop SSR/SSP?



I think @redguardsoldier summarized things nicely and I agree 100%. 

Just to add on, in general it's comparing apples to oranges to compare single DD types like the SSR versus multi driver/hybrids like the Starsea as the different transducers have their strengths and weaknesses. Not to mention these sets are in different price brackets too.

Anyway in terms of versatility the Starsea wins due to the tuning switches giving in 4 sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. Starsea has better technical performance as expected of a multi driver setup but the timbre for acoustic instruments is a tinge artificial in the higher frequencies handled by the BA drivers compared to the SSR.

SSR has actually very good technicalities for a budget single DD and good timbre too, but it still loses to the Starsea in technical performance.

Starsea also is easier to drive but is picky with sources due to the very low 9ish impedance. It sounds good with sources with as low output impedance as possible (< 1 ohm ideally).

I haven't tried SSP but SSR is very volume dependent (fletcher munson curve). Sounds great at low volumes but on pumping up the volume the 3 khz area is an icepick for me.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for the many, many nice pics! You have really gone to great lengths to show off this set. Much appreciated!



@courierdriver thank you...
Reecho looks amazing but also sounds very well


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

My humble impressions on Smabat NCO.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16032930


----------



## RikudouGoku

yup, no changes....

Guess this will be a torture weekend for me....


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> yup, no changes....
> 
> Guess this will be a torture weekend for me....



I have a Shuoer Tape Pro on the way to me.....


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I have a Shuoer Tape Pro on the way to me.....


Yeah, I feel bad for you. Just consider it work when you are listening to it and you should survive lol.


----------



## Banbeucmas

redguardsoldier said:


> Poor isolation. As I said above, sometimes, you want this .


Literary the reason why I use SSR outdoor these day. That and how easy it is to abuse lol


----------



## dharmasteve

TheVortex said:


> I have a Shuoer Tape Pro on the way to me.....


A lot of people ike the Tape Pro. There's a good chance you will like them. Mine are great. Hope you like them.


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> A lot of people ike the Tape Pro. There's a good chance you will like them. Mine are great. Hope you like them.



I was lucky enough to have a kind gentleman give me a pair of Tape Pro, only condition is that I honestly review them.

I have been burning the Tape Pro in for some 72 hours so far, to allow sufficient time for the drivers to settle. Hopefully, they will settle closer to the 100 hours mark.


----------



## RikudouGoku

This is a ****ing joke....





The "tuning" screws literally dont do anything...sure the graph does show a higher bass shelf from like 50 hz down but its not noticeable and the time it takes to change the screws is long enough for you to forget a lot of the information you tried to remember from the last config....


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> I was lucky enough to have a kind gentleman give me a pair of Tape Pro, only condition is that I honestly review them.
> 
> I have been burning the Tape Pro in for some 72 hours so far, to allow sufficient time for the drivers to settle. Hopefully, they will settle closer to the 100 hours mark.


I think they need a good period of burn-in/brain burn-in. I burned in/brain burned in whilst listening for some time. They definitely divide opinion, mine have no odd peaks and have a  good analogue sound from a dark background.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> This is a ****ing joke....
> 
> 
> 
> The "tuning" screws literally dont do anything...sure the graph does show a higher bass shelf from like 50 hz down but its not noticeable and the time it takes to change the screws is long enough for you to forget a lot of the information you tried to remember from the last config....



scenario 1: change the screw only on one side, and listen to a mix-to-mono material with both of them (taking turns of course  ) on the same ears

scenario 2: change the screw only on one side, and listen to them simultaneously (with either mono mixed songs or regular stereo file) to find small differences between them 

that's just ideas, though i do often use scenario 2 to quick-compare different eartips if I'm in a hurry


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> scenario 1: change the screw only on one side, and listen to a mix-to-mono material with both of them (taking turns of course  ) on the same ears
> 
> scenario 2: change the screw only on one side, and listen to them simultaneously (with either mono mixed songs or regular stereo file) to find small differences between them
> 
> that's just ideas, though i do often use scenario 2 to quick-compare different eartips if I'm in a hurry


Its a pointless gimmick of a feature that doesnt help it whatsoever. If burn in for 10000 hours will reforge it into something else, then they should do it before they send this crap out to their paying customers.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> ...
> yup, no changes....
> 
> Guess this will be a torture weekend for me....


I feel your frustration.  I recently had a bad run, with a couple of my recent acquisitions (one by trade, one by purchase) and my transition to Tidal HiFi (on my phone).  The purchased IEM was my most expensive endeavor into the IEM hobby;  I was so looking forward to the product and was so disappointed that it just wasn't for me.

Ironically it was my most recent purchase (used Shuoer Tape), that turned my frown upside down;  that and having to traverse the developer's, advanced settings, in my phone, for Tidal to work properly.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> I feel your frustration.  I recently had a bad run, with a couple of my recent acquisitions (one by trade, one by purchase) and my transition to Tidal HiFi (on my phone).  The purchased IEM was my most expensive endeavor into the IEM hobby;  I was so looking forward to the product and was so disappointed that it just wasn't for me.
> 
> Ironically it was my most recent purchase (used Shuoer Tape), that turned my frown upside down;  that and having to traverse the developer's, advanced settings, in my phone, for Tidal to work properly.


You need EQ for the tape. But with it, it sounds like a beast and is worth at the 130 usd price it was at. 

The tape pro on the other hand.....still sounds worse than the tape (EQ) with EQ on it.....


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> You need EQ for the tape. But with it, it sounds like a beast and is worth at the 130 usd price it was at.
> 
> The tape pro on the other hand.....still sounds worse than the tape (EQ) with EQ on it.....



Well, I'm just about talked out of picking these up at this point. My wallet thanks you


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Well, I'm just about talked out of picking these up at this point. My wallet thanks you


I say if you want to experience the "true" tape, get the original tape and EQ (with PEQ). I do have the tape in A rank with EQ you know. (and it seems to be cheaper now as well.)


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> You need EQ for the tape. But with it, it sounds like a beast and is worth at the 130 usd price it was at.
> 
> The tape pro on the other hand.....still sounds worse than the tape (EQ) with EQ on it.....


*Shueor Tape*
I did start with a large cut in the PEQ, but after stuffing a few foam discs into the removable nozzles, I was able to dial down that mega cut.







https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shuoer-impressions-thread.916267/page-190#post-16031003


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> *Shueor Tape*
> I did start with a large cut in the PEQ, but after stuffing a few foam discs into the removable nozzles, I was able to dial down that mega cut.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shuoer-impressions-thread.916267/page-190#post-16031003


and of course since I bought the tape when it first came out, I was a beta tester and dont have the removable nozzle that later versions seems to have.

yeah, not happy with their methods at all.....


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> My 11/11 haul that came in yesterday.


So there's hope, that I might get my purchases from 11.12 soon.


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> So there's hope, that I might get my purchases from 11.12 soon.



I had 2 purchases from 11/11 Aliexpress sellers that played me out.

First one was a fake tracking number that claimed it was delivered to me on Aliexpress tracking (but on checking 17track.net, it went to some Russian address in Siberia LOL). Aliexpress happily asked me for a feedback for this purchase and I realized this scam cause I didn't receive anything. I messaged seller and he claimed his worker (conveniently) gave a wrong tracking number. So I told him to send me a new tracking number and get it shipped ASAP and I will give the benefit of doubt. He promised to ship it within 24 hours. 3 days later still nothing has been shipped based on tracking.

Second item I bought was not shipped as of 2 days ago, tracking number was given but nothing shipped out for almost an entire month despite asking them a few times via messaging. Both purchases were earbuds, one was a midfi set, the other was a cheapo one. I've opened dispute with Aliexpress for both.

It comes with the territory though, I've had about 10% of my purchases from Aliexpress so far that were undelivered or had wrong/fake tracking, usually more often these logistics problems comes during busy periods like 11/11 or Anniversary sale where there's a sudden surge in orders. I generally try to give sellers leeway and benefit of doubt and only open dispute as a last resort, but these 2 sellers seem genuinely unrepentant. Just be careful of the fake tracking they give to conform to the Aliexpress mandated shipping times.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

lgcubana said:


> I feel your frustration.  I recently had a bad run, with a couple of my recent acquisitions (one by trade, one by purchase) and my transition to Tidal HiFi (on my phone).  The purchased IEM was my most expensive endeavor into the IEM hobby;  I was so looking forward to the product and was so disappointed that it just wasn't for me.
> 
> Ironically it was my most recent purchase (used Shuoer Tape), that turned my frown upside down;  that and having to traverse the developer's, advanced settings, in my phone, for Tidal to work properly.


What bad purchase did you do?


----------



## phthora

baskingshark said:


> I had 2 purchases from 11/11 Aliexpress sellers that played me out.
> 
> First one was a fake tracking number that claimed it was delivered to me on Aliexpress tracking (but on checking 17track.net, it went to some Russian address in Siberia LOL). Aliexpress happily asked me for a feedback for this purchase and I realized this scam cause I didn't receive anything. I messaged seller and he claimed his worker (conveniently) gave a wrong tracking number. So I told him to send me a new tracking number and get it shipped ASAP and I will give the benefit of doubt. He promised to ship it within 24 hours. 3 days later still nothing has been shipped based on tracking.
> 
> ...



Man, that's rough. I tend to have okay luck with audio purchases. I just received a cable with the wrong termination, but nothing major. At least a quarter of my non-audio purchases have been screwed up in some way though. My favorite being a coin I ordered as a gift that took 10 months to arrive. This was 2019 too, so no excuse for that at all. Given that AE charges taxes, their sales are often mediocre, and the coupon thing is just annoying, I think I'll avoid them for all but the cheapest stuff.


----------



## lgcubana

phthora said:


> Man, that's rough. I tend to have okay luck with audio purchases. I just received a cable with the wrong termination, but nothing major. At least a quarter of my non-audio purchases have been screwed up in some way though. My favorite being a coin I ordered as a gift that took 10 months to arrive. This was 2019 too, so no excuse for that at all. Given that AE charges taxes, their sales are often mediocre, and the coupon thing is just annoying, I think I'll avoid them for all but the cheapest stuff.


Taking into consideration the deep dives @baskingshark takes into the sales information,  I think he's using the hidden "Dark web" tab, in his AE app, for the more sketchy purchases.


----------



## ChrisOc

I had an item which the tracking said, "delivery failed". I contacted the seller to ask why as no attempt to deliver had been made. The seller did respond to say I need to check my address. 

The next thing I know, the same item showed up on tracking as delivered. Again, I contacted the seller to say I had not received the package. They asked me to check with neighbours and the post office, which I had already done. As time was ticking to the point where I could not raise a dispute, I just raised a dispute with Ali Express. 

The response I got was my reason for the dispute, that I had not received the item, was invalid. I restated that I had not received the item and that is why I was sticking to the reason for the dispute. Ali Express asked me to give them proof that I had not received the item. I said I cannot prove that, it is for you to prove that I received the item. 

A few days later  I got a message to say that Ali Express had refunded my money. I checked and AliExpress told me they had tracked the item back to China.

Just beware, if you do not raise your dispute in good time you cannot get your money back if the seller messes about with you.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 12, 2020)

Fiio FD5 is launching today and costs 300 usd: https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/fiio-fd5







https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/460135.html

Looks very interesting.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FD5 is launching today and costs 300 usd: https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/fiio-fd5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other than the triggering right "audiophile keywords", it is really hard to understand for me the virtue of a combination of DLC and Be.
To start with, DLCs, as a material, can be very diverse in their three dimensions, to give an idea:



Then beryllium advantages are the best on their own, as a pure single crystalline foil, not "some coatings".
But then with the few "rave reviews" of "unbiased unsolicited" opinions of "evaluation samples", it may work out for Fiio...


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Other than the triggering right "audiophile keywords", it is really hard to understand for me the virtue of a combination of DLC and Be.
> To start with, DLCs, as a material, can be very diverse in their three dimensions, to give an idea:
> 
> Then beryllium advantages are the best on their own, as a pure single crystalline foil, not "some coatings".
> But then with the few "rave reviews" of "unbiased unsolicited" opinions of "evaluation samples", it may work out for Fiio...


I do have high expectations on it, because of what they did with the FH3. I hope it aint a dissapointment like the tape pro...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wonder if the soundstage is going to be huge in this one because of it being "semi-open back".   

Maybe a worthy Oxygen rival.


----------



## Luis1316

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder if the soundstage is going to be huge in this one because of it being "semi-open back".
> 
> Maybe a worthy Oxygen rival.


Oh, a semi-open mini Z1R.


----------



## jwbrent

Someone may have already posted this, but I’m excited to learn more of this new collaboration between final and DITA:






Only 500 sets will be made and they begin shipping in February.


----------



## ChrisOc

For those with the Tape Pro, check out this review:


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> For those with the Tape Pro, check out this review:



Tried it on my little dot 1+ hybrid amp with JAN 5654W  tubes. and it does actually sound a bit better. But it doesnt help it enough to warrant calling it good....

especially when the original tape also benefited from the tube amp and sounds better.
Both of them are also energy efficient, so I barely adjusted the volume wheel on it and volume matching with volume at like 0-5% is very bad so I am not getting equal volume on the sides. It also has that hiss that you get from tubes , so I wouldnt use tubes with the tape/pro anyway.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shuoer Tape Pro, AKA Torture Pro review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape-pro.24822/reviews#item-review-24907

Rank E

im ****ing free from this hell.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder if the soundstage is going to be huge in this one because of it being "semi-open back".
> 
> Maybe a worthy Oxygen rival.


lol, ngl some of the Vietnamese dubbed this design as a "ripoff" from the Sony IER-Z1R. It seem like some of the Chinese had similar reaction as well


> 飞傲的FD5 耳机，外观设计与索尼旗舰入耳式耳机IER-Z1R 有异曲同工之处 。



Interesting to know though, as a fan of the Z1R, I might try this out. Tho student money is not really hefty


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FD5 is launching today and costs 300 usd: https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/fiio-fd5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the fact that is competing against the MDR-EX1000 price wise since to my knowledge tuning and fit are isues but it definitely does not lack in micro detailing.


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Tried it on my little dot 1+ hybrid amp with JAN 5654W  tubes. and it does actually sound a bit better. But it doesnt help it enough to warrant calling it good....
> 
> especially when the original tape also benefited from the tube amp and sounds better.
> Both of them are also energy efficient, so I barely adjusted the volume wheel on it and volume matching with volume at like 0-5% is very bad so I am not getting equal volume on the sides. It also has that hiss that you get from tubes , so I wouldnt use tubes with the tape/pro anyway.



Interesting, mine are off burn-in and in my ears. I swapped the screws (filters) and yes, the quality of the bass improved. The clarity has also improved. I am not sure that layering is anywhere near what was said in the video.

I need to try many more tracks using various players, etc. I am hopeful.

You may want to consider returning yours for another set, especially with the volume issue. Maybe you have got a Friday set......(Friday equals, rush to get off work, so careless).

As I was writing this post, Mercy Mercy me by Jeff Golub came on.

Check this out on them after you put the blue screw filter in.



@dharmasteve, can you tell me what you hear on the Tape Pro please.

I just think they now sound glorious!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> lol, ngl some of the Vietnamese dubbed this design as a "ripoff" from the Sony IER-Z1R. It seem like some of the Chinese had similar reaction as well
> 
> 
> Interesting to know though, as a fan of the Z1R, I might try this out. Tho student money is not really hefty


What do they think about KZ and campfire then? They look more similar than the FD5 to the Z1R to me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Interesting, mine are off burn-in and in my ears. I swapped the screws (filters) and yes, the quality of the bass improved. The clarity has also improved. I am not sure that layering is anywhere near what was said in the video.
> 
> I need to try many more tracks using various players, etc. I am hopeful.
> 
> ...



If it really is QC issue, I have zero faith in their QC. You would expect that a review unit of all units, would have top tier QC.....


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 12, 2020)

Thinksound in20 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)

Took a while to review this one. Recently lost a family member unfortunately to poor health. Unfortunately due to Covid he couldn't get the regular treatments he needed in the timely basis. So while he didn't pass away from Covid it was due to Covid that he couldnt get treatment.  RIP to my brother in law and this was his favorite track, favorite singer of all time and fits this man.

Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Thinksound in20 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> Took a while to review this one. Recently lost a family member unfortunately to poor health. Unfortunately due to Covid he couldn't get the regular treatments he needed in the timely basis. So while he didn't pass away from Covid it was due to Covid that he couldnt get treatment.  RIP to my brother in law and this was his favorite track, favorite singer of all time and fits this man.
> 
> Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.




So sorry to hear about your loss.
Will listen to a track you posted.


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> Thinksound in20 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> Took a while to review this one. Recently lost a family member unfortunately to poor health. Unfortunately due to Covid he couldn't get the regular treatments he needed in the timely basis. So while he didn't pass away from Covid it was due to Covid that he couldnt get treatment.  RIP to my brother in law and this was his favorite track, favorite singer of all time and fits this man.
> 
> Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.




My sympathy and condolences to you and your family. It can be difficult at a time like this. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya this year just sucks. No other way to describe it. But what can you do. No one could have guessed 2020 was gonna be the year of the pandemic. It has caused so many problems in so many ways. My brother in law in poor health and he waited till the very end to get treatment but that was too late. It is what it is.

In any case. I for one am happy we are moving onto 2021. Hope next year will be the year of healing and renewal.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I had 2 purchases from 11/11 Aliexpress sellers that played me out.
> 
> First one was a fake tracking number that claimed it was delivered to me on Aliexpress tracking (but on checking 17track.net, it went to some Russian address in Siberia LOL). Aliexpress happily asked me for a feedback for this purchase and I realized this scam cause I didn't receive anything. I messaged seller and he claimed his worker (conveniently) gave a wrong tracking number. So I told him to send me a new tracking number and get it shipped ASAP and I will give the benefit of doubt. He promised to ship it within 24 hours. 3 days later still nothing has been shipped based on tracking.
> 
> ...



Lucky me here. Despite all the odds, 2/3 of my 11.11 packages arrived this week. But yes, many stores are indulging in such practices on AliExpress.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer Tape Pro, AKA Torture Pro review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape-pro.24822/reviews#item-review-24907
> 
> Rank E
> 
> im ****ing free from this hell.



Dang. The mixed reviews kept me on the fence but the evidence here is disheartening. Thankfully I'd avoid them and save some monies to either go LZ A7 or something else.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dani157 said:


> Dang. The mixed reviews kept me on the fence but the evidence here is disheartening. Thankfully I'd avoid them and save some monies to either go LZ A7 or something else.


yeah, just save up for the A7. OR you can even go with the original Tape (if you have PEQ).


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, just save up for the A7. OR you can even go with the original Tape (if you have PEQ).



I hate using EQ as it is too cumbersome. So if original Tape drops in price to around $70 I might go for them. Or in the worst case scenario, I'd go for ISN D02.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dani157 said:


> I hate using EQ as it is too cumbersome. So if original Tape drops in price to around $70 I might go for them. Or in the worst case scenario, I'd go for ISN D02.


if you arent sensitive to the 3.5k peak then sure, at 70 usd it would be pretty cheap. But I am wondering how the SFR MT300 stands against it.   

But I dont rec it without EQ.  I warned you, dont hold the gun at me if you dont like it lol


----------



## ChrisOc

Dani157 said:


> I hate using EQ as it is too cumbersome. So if original Tape drops in price to around $70 I might go for them. Or in the worst case scenario, I'd go for ISN D02.



Just give it some time, anyone who gives the Tape Pro time will discover their true potential. Unless, of course the issue is a QC issue.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> if you arent sensitive to the 3.5k peak then sure, at 70 usd it would be pretty cheap. But I am wondering how the SFR MT300 stands against it.
> 
> But I dont rec it without EQ.  I warned you, dont hold the gun at me if you dont like it lol



I finally started to use my MT300 lol

They sound nothing alike the ****.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Dec 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> if you arent sensitive to the 3.5k peak then sure, at 70 usd it would be pretty cheap. But I am wondering how the SFR MT300 stands against it.
> 
> But I dont rec it without EQ.  I warned you, dont hold the gun at me if you dont like it lol



The best way to manage that peak is using foam tips, if you are comfortable with them. Better option than EQ and since most of us rotate IEMs constantly foamies last more than usual. Generic ball shaped foamies from AliExpress are best for such purposes. SFR is also a wonky brand whose QC is worse than TRN. For cheap IEMs they're worth the risk but I'd refrain from going mid-fi with them.



ChrisOc said:


> Just give it some time, anyone who gives the Tape Pro time will discover their true potential. Unless, of course the issue is a QC issue.



I agree with you but so far Tape Pros have been polarizing like ZAX. So either their QC is botched up or the tuning is unconventional which for a prospective buyer isn't that encouraging in any way.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> Thinksound in20 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> Took a while to review this one. Recently lost a family member unfortunately to poor health. Unfortunately due to Covid he couldn't get the regular treatments he needed in the timely basis. So while he didn't pass away from Covid it was due to Covid that he couldnt get treatment.  RIP to my brother in law and this was his favorite track, favorite singer of all time and fits this man.
> 
> Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.



Condolences. Loss is difficult.
Steve


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dani157 said:


> The best way to manage that peak is using foam tips, if you are comfortable with them. Better option than EQ and since most of us rotate IEMs constantly foamies last more than usual. Generic ball shaped foamies from AliExpress are best for such purposes.


I dont like foams at all. I just use EQ on it and tune it better lol.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont like foams at all. I just use EQ on it and tune it better lol.



Exactly. All of us have different comfort zones and luckily we have different ways to reach the same musical destination 😁


----------



## peter123

Dani157 said:


> The best way to manage that peak is using foam tips, if you are comfortable with them. Better option than EQ and since most of us rotate IEMs constantly foamies last more than usual. Generic ball shaped foamies from AliExpress are best for such purposes. SFR is also a wonky brand whose QC is worse than TRN. For cheap IEMs they're worth the risk but I'd refrain from going mid-fi with them.



That's funny because the MT100 is absolutely fantastic imo, keeping up with much more expensive offerings and having a really unique presentation. Have you heard them?


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> I do have high expectations on it, because of what they did with the FH3. I hope it aint a dissapointment like the tape pro...



I think it is cool cause they did some good things. Think they have the front filters which will be useful even if we have to tinker ourselves or try others that might fit. Also cool cause of this which is the first I have seen of it to not be the bulky type and be a straight plug...


----------



## PhonoPhi

TheVortex said:


> I finally started to use my MT300 lol
> 
> They sound nothing alike the ****.


I really like MT300, very competent, the shell is really nice, and for its recent price, I would say it is great.

I was quite surprised by the coherence, and the top from the EST is not overdone (to my ears) similar to a piezo in ****&DT6P: just nice sprinkles/spiciness with the reminiscence to the sound of good old Type II tapes 

It made me look into MT100, I wish more sellers would sell them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> I think it is cool cause they did some good things. Think they have the front filters which will be useful even if we have to tinker ourselves or try others that might fit. Also cool cause of this which is the first I have seen of it to not be the bulky type and be a straight plug...


I believe dunu was the first one with that type of modular cable swap.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe dunu was the first one with that type of modular cable swap.



Dunu is RA and pretty long right...




I'll give Fiio credit as EM5 was smaller and this is nearly normal plug size.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 12, 2020)

My deepest condolences to you @Dsnuts for your family loss.

As for my pick for best earphone under $150.00 for 2020....the NiceHCK NX7 mk III. Wonderful tuning. Handles all genres with aplomb, they improve daily, EQ well if you like that sort of thing, detailed and realistic, and some of the best and most controlled bass. the dual CNT bass drivers are so well tuned. Coherent and musical. These things flew under the radar in 2020, and that's a damn shame. They smoke the original NX7 (which i have for comparison), and those were the best selling NiceHCK 'phone. Makes no sense at all. Great cable too and three tuning filters, so if you're like me, i use the balanced blue, but if you're a basshead, you can use the bass filter, and if you're a treble head, use the treble filter. So there's a sound sig for every taste.


----------



## chinmie

Dani157 said:


> The best way to manage that peak is using foam tips, if you are comfortable with them. Better option than EQ and since most of us rotate IEMs constantly foamies last more than usual. Generic ball shaped foamies from AliExpress are best for such purposes. SFR is also a wonky brand whose QC is worse than TRN. For cheap IEMs they're worth the risk but I'd refrain from going mid-fi with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you but so far Tape Pros have been polarizing like ZAX. So either their QC is botched up or the tuning is unconventional which for a prospective buyer isn't that encouraging in any way.



I don't know about QC on the sound department, as i had a few SFR earbuds in the past that sounded consistent with each other.. the mmcx connector are hit or miss, though to be fair it was inexpensive, priced around 10 usd. 

IEM wise, i have only experienced two: the D.T.6 is good, but i didn't use it often because of the weird tuning of the mid highs (for me), and the MT100 is one of the best and special sounding IEM  I have ever heard, and it seems to be a favorite among the few headfi members that have it. 

ZZAX has a more unified positive review..maybe you're referring to the ASX/ASF?those two seems to be praised and bashed at the same intensity. 

this Tape Pro might also would have polarizing review, but i reckon it would be because of the tuning character.. either we love it or we don't. it's similar enough sound to the old Tape that i don't think QC is a problem. i could certainly be wrong though. 

i personally not a fan of the tuning, but i wouldn't say it's bad either. it does certain things in a great way.. provided you like the tuning or can get accustomed to it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

peter123 said:


> That's funny because the MT100 is absolutely fantastic imo, keeping up with much more expensive offerings and having a really unique presentation. Have you heard them?



No. I haven't. But I am not doubting their sonic capabilities. They might be fantastic sounding. But I have very little faith in that brand's QC in general. And that's why I'm averse to paying significant monies to them. I might be wrong but it's better to be safe then sorry


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

chinmie said:


> I don't know about QC on the sound department, as i had a few SFR earbuds in the past that sounded consistent with each other.. the mmcx connector are hit or miss, though to be fair it was inexpensive, priced around 10 usd.
> 
> IEM wise, i have only experienced two: the D.T.6 is good, but i didn't use it often because of the weird tuning of the mid highs (for me), and the MT100 is one of the best and special sounding IEM  I have ever heard, and it seems to be a favorite among the few headfi members that have it.
> 
> ...



Ahh yes. Mixed them KZ's up. Thanks for correcting me. (Damn it's difficult to keep up with all their models these days. lol)

And on MT100, I am sure they might sound good but SFR in general has wonky mmcx as you mentioned. Happened with my old DeeeeTeeeee6. Luckily I had a spare as they barely cost $15. But for something that cost over $25 it's difficult to take such risks


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm looking forward to receiving my Tape Pro still, and the SFR MT300. I will echo @Dani157 as i've owned 4 previous SFR products, and 2 broke down and one was just garbage. Only the 6in1 held up to scrutiny. The others had failed drivers, so i'm not gonna hold my breathe on QC on the MT300, but we shall see? I still have high hopes.


----------



## chinmie

Dani157 said:


> Ahh yes. Mixed them KZ's up. Thanks for correcting me. (Damn it's difficult to keep up with all their models these days. lol)
> 
> And on MT100, I am sure they might sound good but SFR in general has wonky mmcx as you mentioned. Happened with my old DeeeeTeeeee6. Luckily I had a spare as they barely cost $15. But for something that cost over $25 it's difficult to take such risks



those MT300 looks interesting with that locking mmcx.. the price is also reasonable nowadays. 
i won't running out to buy it just yet though, as I'm trying to keep my "stable" small    
maybe later when i get bored


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> If it really is QC issue, I have zero faith in their QC. You would expect that a review unit of all units, would have top tier QC.....


it's not a QC issue, your unit is fine,
graph doesn't lie.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Strifeff7 said:


> it's not a QC issue, your unit is fine,
> graph doesn't lie.



Hips don't lie. Graphs don't always tell the whole story.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Dec 29, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Other than the triggering right "audiophile keywords", it is really hard to understand for me the virtue of a combination of DLC and Be.
> To start with, DLCs, as a material, can be very diverse in their three dimensions, to give an idea:
> 
> Then beryllium advantages are the best on their own, as a pure single crystalline foil, not "some coatings".
> But then with the few "rave reviews" of "unbiased unsolicited" opinions of "evaluation samples", it may work out for Fiio...



You've got a nice grasp of the fact that DLCs are a blanket term for a wide variety of amorphous carbon coatings, applied with multiple different process techniques. It's actually one thing we're struggling to figure out how to communicate with laymen about. Often, with thermoplastic polymer base substrates such as PET/PEEK/PEN/PEI, it's done via any one of several variations of the plasma-enhanced/assisted chemical vapor deposition (PECVD/PACVD) technique. But it's not the only one. We have our own methods as well.

While we can't speak for FiiO, and we don't want to put words into their mouths, we can only venture a (logical) guess why they've decided to go with a dual coating. It probably has to do with how they decided to tackle the risk of the polymer substrate deforming or melting during the DLC coating process. However, this is an explanation from our perspective. You'd have to ask FiiO to get a definite answer.

People might be wondering why we're willing to do a little bit of armchair engineering --- we're typically reluctant to do so because we don't want to step on each others' toes. But we know the folks at FiiO pretty well. Even though we've gone our separate ways, we did have those few years when we hashed a strategic partnership together, so we fraternize quite a bit. This picture is from just a couple of weeks ago, when our chief engineer Andy Zhao (right) snapped this selfie:


EDIT: Just wanted to tag @FiiO Kang here!



RikudouGoku said:


> I believe dunu was the first one with that type of modular cable swap.





jant71 said:


> Dunu is RA and pretty long right...
> 
> 
> I'll give Fiio credit as EM5 was smaller and this is nearly normal plug size.



Yeah, we can't take credit for being the first to offer modular plugs. There were multiple companies ahead of us who had something similar. We were merely the first to offer a latch-form interface that made it easy to swap plugs without compromising on security, and to offer multiple cables with the system included. Originally, we had hoped for some kind of consortium that allied multiple companies around the same type of plug, but most companies seem to be intent on paving their own path.

At the same time, with respect to size, most owners tell us the plugs are smaller than they appear in pictures.


----------



## Slater

ChrisOc said:


> Ali Express asked me to give them proof that I had not received the item.


----------



## slex

😄😄😄good one👍


----------



## chickenmoon

I ordered 7Hz i77 and i77 Pro from the same seller and when the quite big parcel arrived there was only the i77 Pro and a lot of empty space in it. I photographed that as dispute evidence but was not confident I'd win if the seller would contest it. Seller offered to resend through the messaging system but wanted me to cancel the dispute first which I declined. The seller did not accept the Ali proposal which was to refund me of the full value of the item but didn't contest it either so I got my refund when dispute time ran out. I reordered the i77 from the same seller and it was £10 cheaper than when I ordered it first which is pretty cool.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chickenmoon said:


> I ordered 7Hz i77 and i77 Pro from the same seller and when the quite big parcel arrived there was only the i77 Pro and a lot of empty space in it. I photographed that as dispute evidence but was not confident I'd win if the seller would contest it. Seller offered to resend through the messaging system but wanted me to cancel the dispute first which I declined. The seller did not accept the Ali proposal which was to refund me of the full value of the item but didn't contest it either so I got my refund when dispute time ran out. I reordered the i77 from the same seller and it was £10 cheaper than when I ordered it first which is pretty cool.



So were they worth the hassle? I don't see them on your list.


----------



## chickenmoon

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So were they worth the hassle? I don't see them on your list.



I haven't received the i77 yet and my list has only been updated in my about profile but not the sig. The i77 Pro is OK, pleasant and engaging energetic v-shape but nothing too exceptional in technicality. They look really nice, transparent full resin shells that look almost like customs and they are very comfortable to wear, good quality cable, nice carry case and premium set of tips which are either real Acoustune AET07 and AET08 or good quality copies of them.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Three pairs of IEMs, 16 pairs of filters, 4 options for switches. These things cover every need for my music.

So far, here is my best combinations:

- Semkarch CNT-1 sounds warm with the two stock filters. Swap them with the LZ A6's BLACK FILTERS, and they're transformed significantly: more subbass, less midbass with much more bass texture. Mid gets noticeably cleaner and more natural, and treble becomes more extended and detailed. Next to them, my ISS-014 sounds less detailed across the whole range and more shouty. CNT-1 now sounds on par with IE 400 Pro.

- LZ A6 is king of raw detail in the under-$500 segment, maybe even sub-$1000, but the sound is too technical and sibilant. Pink filters reduce the sibilance but also the treble extension. Using LZ A7's RED FILTERS, and they become a Moondrop S8 rivals. Only the sibilance is gone, and now we have a kilobucks pair at a fifth of the price.

- LZ A7 still reigns in terms of tonality. So easy on the ears, with excellent soundstage and detailed very close to A6, but much smoother sound and better mid. I now use A7's BLACK/POP combination. A6 is for classical and metal and monitoring, A7 is for everything.

Nothing is better than these three at their prices ($35, $200, $280). Double that and it's still very hard. Moondrop Starfield, Blessing 2 and S8, while good, are inferior.


----------



## DBaldock9

There's finally a non-Sony, non-DAP - *Bluetooth LDAC Transmitter*  on the market now!
.
It's the FiiO BTA30 (available from Amazon) - https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Wireless-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Headphone/dp/B08LM68KN8/


----------



## peter123

Dani157 said:


> No. I haven't. But I am not doubting their sonic capabilities. They might be fantastic sounding. But I have very little faith in that brand's QC in general. And that's why I'm averse to paying significant monies to them. I might be wrong but it's better to be safe then sorry



LOL, to better be safe than sorry you'd better buy everything locally with a warranty. I think I've got 6 IEM's from this brand (and the MT300 on the way) and haven't had any QC issues with either and I also think that they all sound from good to very good compared to other offerings at their respective price points. As always YMMV but I really think that your arguments here is more true to Chi-Fi in general than this specific brand. Especially since you don't have any experience with the items you're asking people to stay away from.....


----------



## sutosuto

Anyone knows about this Yongse brand? At least the cable plugable connector looks nice LOL

SG$ 248.99  10%OFF | Yongse YS3 Knowles's Balanced Armature 10mm Dynamic 2BA+DD Hybrid 3D Hifi Music Monitor Studio Audiophile 0.78mm 2 Pin Earphones
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNG3O1R


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

peter123 said:


> LOL, to better be safe than sorry you'd better buy everything locally with a warranty. I think I've got 6 IEM's from this brand (and the MT300 on the way) and haven't had any QC issues with either and I also think that they all sound from good to very good compared to other offerings at their respective price points. As always YMMV but I really think that your arguments here is more true to Chi-Fi in general than this specific brand. Especially since you don't have any experience with the items you're asking people to stay away from.....



I agree with your views on Chi-fi, and I barely go in that price range without some decent warranty or a product which doesn't have frequent QC issues. I have two iems from this brand as well and I too like how they sound. I was sharing my experiences with this brand's IEMs. I'm glad that you haven't faced any issues so far and I hope it stays the same way.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer Tape Pro, AKA Torture Pro review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape-pro.24822/reviews#item-review-24907
> 
> Rank E
> 
> im ****ing free from this hell.







Well it's a damn shame that Shuoer's attempt at re-tuning the Tape has just made the successor worse in every conceivable way despite being more expensive.

What a squandering of a cool model name and design concept, really.


----------



## dharmasteve

Actually that is totally untrue. Many find the pro a very good IEM. We listen to reason not populism. Investigate.


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> Actually that is totally untrue. Many find the pro a very good IEM. We listen to reason not populism. Investigate.



Well at this point the Tape Pro has had a pretty equivocal reception with people coming down on both sides, which is anything but populism. I think @RikudouGoku tends to put forth a very fact-based account of what he is hearing and why he has the opinions he has. When he references an overall lack of detail retrieval, I already know I ought to be looking elsewhere given my preferences, especially at 130 dollars.


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Well at this point the Tape Pro has had a pretty equivocal reception with people coming down on both sides, which is anything but populism. I think @RikudouGoku tends to put forth a very fact-based account of what he is hearing and why he has the opinions he has. When he references an overall lack of detail retrieval, I already know I ought to be looking elsewhere given my preferences, especially at 130 dollars.


Yes, at 130 usd and at the current market where competition is fierce. Something like the Tape Pro is garbage and doesnt deserve to be priced like it is...

When the successor has had 1 year of development and manages to sound worse than the predecessor, at the same time that something at 33% the price of it (LZ A6 mini) also is beating it on all aspects. How can you NOT give it a bad rating? Thats the question....


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> Well at this point the Tape Pro has had a pretty equivocal reception with people coming down on both sides, which is anything but populism. I think @RikudouGoku tends to put forth a very fact-based account of what he is hearing and why he has the opinions he has. When he references an overall lack of detail retrieval, I already know I ought to be looking elsewhere given my preferences, especially at 130 dollars.


It just is not true. Surprised to see a kind of tribalism on this site.


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> It just is not true. Surprised to see a kind of tribalism on this site.



You may not agree with the review, but it doesn't make it untrue. Look, you have the right to your opinion, and you can state your disagreement with others' views, but labelling dissenting views as falsehoods is a bridge too far.


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> Well at this point the Tape Pro has had a pretty equivocal reception with people coming down on both sides, which is anything but populism. I think @RikudouGoku tends to put forth a very fact-based account of what he is hearing and why he has the opinions he has. When he references an overall lack of detail retrieval, I already know I ought to be looking elsewhere given my preferences, especially at 130 dollars.


As you wish. It's quite fairly your choice. There are many different views. Enjoy.


----------



## ChrisOc

I happen to agree with @dharmasteve that the Tape Pro is competent and, as can be seen in previous posts, I had a civil discussion with @RikudouGoku on the subject.

Let us move forward with our divided opinions and be civil to each other. There will be more to (dis)agree on in the future, save your energy. Peace 🤝


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> I happen to agree with @dharmasteve that the Tape Pro is competent and, as can be seen in previous posts, I had a civil discussion with @RikudouGoku on the subject.
> 
> Let us move forward with our divided opinions and be civil to each other. There will be more to (dis)agree on in the future, save your energy. Peace 🤝


yeah, I rather erase my memory of it lol.


Wonder what else will come out before 2020 ends. I am mostly looking at the Fiio FD5. I cant declare my iem of the year before it truly ends.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.



I feel sorry for your loos. I would like to convey my condolences.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Reecho insects Awaken are growing so much with burn in 
Amazing transparency level on mids but NOT thin sound, I love it!😍


----------



## B9Scrambler

I remember when the original Tape came out people were taking a steaming dump on it too, until a few key hypsters got a hold of it and impressions shifted. Wouldn't be surprised if the same thing happened with the Tape Pro.


----------



## Nabillion_786

https://post.m.smzdm.com/p/a3g756vn/

I am very interested! Baby Sony z1r he says.


----------



## unifutomaki

Meanwhile, I've been intoxicated by the Moondrop SSP. As long as one has a half-decent source, it doesn't get much better than this for less than USD 50. Heck, I think they can even outmatch most offerings between 50-100 USD. Excellent detail retrieval across the frequency range, surprisingly good spatial resolution, natural and true-to-life timbre. The key edit - adding a more pronounced, textured yet tight bass section - hardly compromises the clarity and intimacy of the vocals even if they may not be as obviously forward as it had been on the SSR.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://post.m.smzdm.com/p/a3g756vn/
> 
> I am very interested! Baby Sony z1r he says.





WOW, a ton of tips AND you get the final audio mmcx assist tool?? Thats a first I believe.






Very doubtfull about that though...


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Very doubtfull about that though...



Everybody has claimed to be a baby IER-Z1R at some point... even the KBear KS2


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tuning nozzles?

Reminds me of the Tanchjim Oxygen Asano Tanch version.


----------



## Luis1316

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://post.m.smzdm.com/p/a3g756vn/
> 
> I am very interested! Baby Sony z1r he says.





Oh, the package looks very promising.



According to his description and comparison agaisnt the Z1R, FD5 sounds a bit more "musical and exciting"; bass quantity and mid/high quality are very even with Z1R; Z1R still exceeds in the ultrahigh department; Z1R has a level above soundstage.
In conclusion, the FD5 feels like a mini Z1R.


----------



## Luis1316

Oh, @RikudouGoku I literally posted the same content xDD


----------



## RikudouGoku

Luis1316 said:


> Oh, @RikudouGoku I literally posted the same content xDD


Sounds like your translation is better than google translate though.


----------



## Luis1316

By his "more musical and exciting sounding" description, I think we can pretty much agree that the tuning approach is going to be different to the Z1R. It seems that he was more focused on explaining the technicality differences than the tuning.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for your well wishes fellas. So the Covid crisis has caused yet another problem. My brother in law can't be cremated yet since he is in line due to all the deaths. Even in death it is causing issues. Unreal. 

In any case onward and upward as they say. Life goes on. Next year is gonna be exciting for the earphone game. I am certain we will see newer offerings that might actually become giant killers. So many good earphones this year has come out. Despite Covid this year has seen dynamics take new directions and that is always encouraging. It looks like that trend will continue. Which will be interesting for newer hybrids as well as I am sure these dynamics will make its way into the hybrid design. 

Speaking of hybrids. I have been thoroughly enjoying my new IT07. IBasso did such an awesome job on this one. This isnt my first 7 driver hybrid in ear but it is the first time I can fully tell each driver has a stake in the sound design. Truth is there is not much difference with how many BAs a manufacturer is using for the hybrid design but this one is different. IBasso went with the dynamic for the bass and mids. Similar to NiceHCK NX7 designs. 

Maybe NiceHCK was onto something in using the dynamics for bass and mids. In any case what this does is it improves the one aspect among hybrids that can be an issue for hybrids in general and that is cohesion of tone. Bass to mids is obviously seamless and since the dynamic is a very high end one it sounds very natural and rich in detail for the overall sound. Ibasso uses all them BAs for highlighting notes basically in the upper registers. In the end it just works. 

IT07 has taken over just about all my hearing time lately as I just can't get enough of its sonics. I do look forward to what next year has to offer but for now. I couldn't be more satisfied with the phones I got this year.


----------



## chinmie

so finally have the time to sit down and test the Tape Pro again, this time trying the filter change. also  my friend happens to send his IFI Hip Dac and several bluetooth DAC for me to try out. 

so here's a brief summary:
1. changing the filter screws is much-much easier with regular small screwdriver than that included tool. 
2. i prefer the black filter than the red one. the red one increases the bassin the lower midbass, making the bass more wolly, undefined, and compressed sounding..reminds me of the original Tape's sound. add the fact that there's no change in the bass extension between them, so it makes the red filter pretty much useless for my taste. 
3. there's a third setting for the Pro's filter: take the filter off completely. does it sound good? not at all  , but it's there. the bass would be all gone, but you can play with it and experiment by covering the bass port with your fingers, just to hear and experience the changes. just think of it as educational experiment. 
4. i prefer the Tape Pro's sound with the Hip Dac, because it has a more forward center/mid channel compared to my BlueDAC, which has a more balanced volume between the m/s field.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> What do they think about KZ and campfire then? They look more similar than the FD5 to the Z1R to me.


I guess popularity and perception is a thing :'D

By the way, I search up a bit about the Shouer Tape pro since you are quite frustrated about it




Considering this measurement alone, and your measurement has distortion in bass, I feel like you should try to remeasure them to see if the effect is real, well... after finding a way to correct that distortion problem first...

Maybe try to apply smoothing, though I would do the former first if possible.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> I guess popularity and perception is a thing :'D
> 
> By the way, I search up a bit about the Shouer Tape pro since you are quite frustrated about it
> 
> ...


I get distortion on pretty much all my iems and I have no idea on how to fix it. I am using smoothing (1/48).




But it still looks similar to the one you posted.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> I get distortion on pretty much all my iems and I have no idea on how to fix it. I am using smoothing (1/48).
> 
> 
> But it still looks similar to the one you posted.


Try 1/12 then


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Try 1/12 then


Less peaky but still distorted while but treble looks more accurate on 1/48. So thats why I picked 1/48 over the other settings, because it has the most accurate treble.

Another reason why I got so pissed off after seeing that the stock vs bass boosted config were basically identical. Is that I actually asked bggar to graph both settings like a month ago and he said he would do it. 1 month has passed and still no graph from him, wonder why...

https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/bad-guy-good-audio-rankings-and-stuff-under-construction/16287/274


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Less peaky but still distorted while but treble looks more accurate on 1/48. So thats why I picked 1/48 over the other settings, because it has the most accurate treble.
> 
> Another reason why I got so pissed off after seeing that the stock vs bass boosted config were basically identical. Is that I actually asked bggar to graph both settings like a month ago and he said he would do it. 1 month has passed and still no graph from him, wonder why...
> 
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/bad-guy-good-audio-rankings-and-stuff-under-construction/16287/274


Well, what I provided was the manufacturer graph. I think the difference was too subtle in present in graph?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Well, what I provided was the manufacturer graph. I think the difference was too subtle in present in graph?


I barely heard any difference with them at all. But It also took a while to change the screws and since our audio memory start degrading very quickly. That could be the reason why.

You can read this article, very informative: https://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> I barely heard any difference with them at all. But It also took a while to change the screws and since our audio memory start degrading very quickly. That could be the reason why.


Yeah, I would assume so. Usually I had to listen on and off multiple times to do assessment with thing like this.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Yeah, I would assume so. Usually I had to listen on and off multiple times to do assessment with thing like this.


This was the first time something like this happened to me.

The ThieAudio Voyager 3 with the dip switches were minor changes as well, but there was clearly a difference.

And even more so with the tuning nozzles on the LZ A6/A7.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Point is, I dont rec the tape pro at all.

I am more interested in what you are planning next @Banbeucmas. Are you going to check out the Aya Silver titan bullet?

https://ayaworkshop.com/products/silver-sa-01x/


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Point is, I dont rec the tape pro at all.
> 
> I am more interested in what you are planning next @Banbeucmas. Are you going to check out the Aya Silver titan bullet?
> 
> https://ayaworkshop.com/products/silver-sa-01x/


It's one of their old one from 2015 (I assume?, that was the IEM which started everything for them), not sure if they had that in stock left.

I am more interested in the development of this thing though


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> It's one of their old one from 2015 (I assume?, that was the IEM which started everything for them), not sure if they had that in stock left.
> 
> I am more interested in the development of this thing though


Not sure when it came out.











Seems to be called the "silver-sa-01x".



I am probably going to get my JVC HA-MX100V headphones tomorrow. Hopefully they are good.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Not sure when it came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, look at the website, Making "Bullet" IEM was literary what they advertised about themselves back then. And when I meant bullet IEM, it was an actual bullet casing afaik


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> LOL, to better be safe than sorry you'd better buy everything locally with a warranty. I think I've got 6 IEM's from this brand (and the MT300 on the way) and haven't had any QC issues with either and I also think that they all sound from good to very good compared to other offerings at their respective price points. As always YMMV but I really think that your arguments here is more true to Chi-Fi in general than this specific brand. Especially since you don't have any experience with the items you're asking people to stay away from.....



I too have numerous earphones from them, with absolutely zero QC issues. Quite the contrary in fact. Back when we could freely talk about them, I remember very few people overall having issues with their stuff. Even going as far back as the 4 in 1, 6 in 1, etc.


----------



## bhima

All this chi-fi gear and I was getting a bit jealous. I couldn't pull the trigger on the A7, as I had just bought the Flares not 8 months ago. Sooo I ordered the BLON 01. I want to see what the hype is all about and will test to see if it can compete with the older, inexpensive FOTM Final E2000 which I still enjoy listening to even though I have better iems. Likely will have VERY different tuning which is fine, could use something different.


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> Less peaky but still distorted while but treble looks more accurate on 1/48. So thats why I picked 1/48 over the other settings, because it has the most accurate treble.
> 
> Another reason why I got so pissed off after seeing that the stock vs bass boosted config were basically identical. Is that I actually asked bggar to graph both settings like a month ago and he said he would do it. 1 month has passed and still no graph from him, wonder why...
> 
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/bad-guy-good-audio-rankings-and-stuff-under-construction/16287/274



Out of curiosity, are you using your onboard soundcard to connect the mic? I had a similar issue and I just fixed it using an apple dongle + adapter.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rggz said:


> Out of curiosity, are you using your onboard soundcard to connect the mic? I had a similar issue and I just fixed it using an apple dongle + adapter.


Using the Asus Xonar U7.


----------



## Makahl

I don't know if anyone posted it yet, but that seems to be the FD5's FR against Harman target:


----------



## RikudouGoku

Makahl said:


> I don't know if anyone posted it yet, but that seems to be the FD5's FR against Harman target:


Looks like there is a lot more info here: https://www.fiio.com/fd5




Big nozzle = balanced
smaller nozzle = bass boost


----------



## jant71 (Dec 13, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> I am probably going to get my JVC HA-MX100V headphones tomorrow. Hopefully they are good.



Those are in the same family as my Victor FX100T. Both tuned by Victor studio and a review compared them...
　"It is a touch that it is Victor Studio tuning, but the overall sound field feeling and sound image impression feel a direction close to HA-MX100V. However, compared to the HA-MX100V, which was more focused on the midrange, the midrange is a little lower. Grooves are emphasized from the mid to mid-high range, and when you listen to classical music, the instrumental sounds add depth and feel a sense of dynamism. You will get a majestic impression."

Based on the FX100T you will like them I think. That sound but a bit more mid focus would be nice actually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Those are in the same family as my Victor FX100T. Both tuned by Victor studio and a reviewed compared them...
> "It is a touch that it is Victor Studio tuning, but the overall sound field feeling and sound image impression feel a direction close to HA-MX100V. However, compared to the HA-MX100V, which was more focused on the midrange, the midrange is a little lower. Grooves are emphasized from the mid to mid-high range, and when you listen to classical music, the instrumental sounds add depth and feel a sense of dynamism. You will get a majestic impression."
> 
> Based on the FX100T you will like them I think. That sound but a bit more mid focus would be nice actually.


Yeah, I decided to gamble on them despite the next to no info on them because they have their premium victor brand name on it. Although if I do like them, I might be interested in their other headphones like the HA-SS01/02, HA-SW01/02.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I decided to gamble on them despite the next to no info on them because they have their premium victor brand name on it. Although if I do like them, I might be interested in their other headphones like the HA-SS01/02, HA-SW01/02.



Or just go straight to the HA-WM90.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Or just go straight to the HA-WM90.







hahaha, not happening. Thats like 3 times the cost of the IER-Z1R! (not counting import fees which would probably be around 1500 usd extra...thanks Sweden)


----------



## B9Scrambler

RikudouGoku said:


> I get distortion on pretty much all my iems and I have no idea on how to fix it. I am using smoothing (1/48).
> 
> 
> But it still looks similar to the one you posted.



Likely culprit is the dac/amp you use for testing and not necessarily the earphone. I've tried a number of different ones with my setup and what I'm seeing on your graph is very similar to what I was getting from the options with a dirtier output.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 13, 2020)

For the stageheads... https://www.cdjapan.co.jp/feature/artio_cr_s1_headphones
Artio brings their stage enhancing know how into a budget model with a smaller comfy shape. Includes E-series tips and what looks like a cable similar to a Final as well. Shape looks good...


----------



## RikudouGoku

B9Scrambler said:


> Likely culprit is the dac/amp you use for testing and not necessarily the earphone. I've tried a number of different ones with my setup and what I'm seeing on your graph is very similar to what I was getting from the options with a dirtier output.


I am using the Topping E30 + JDS atom for the output. Input with the Xonar U7 is probably the culprit. 

But yeah, it aint the iem thats for sure.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Switched to the NiceHCK cable along with JVC Spiral Dots  on the NM2+, and the sonics have actually improved. That stock cable is a tangly mess. Aside from the beautifully natural and accurate timbre, the guitars and piano really shine, as does the details and transparency. Such a great iem for the price.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Thinksound in20 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> Took a while to review this one. Recently lost a family member unfortunately to poor health. Unfortunately due to Covid he couldn't get the regular treatments he needed in the timely basis. So while he didn't pass away from Covid it was due to Covid that he couldnt get treatment.  RIP to my brother in law and this was his favorite track, favorite singer of all time and fits this man.
> 
> Sad day for the Dsnuts family. Cherish your family and friends.



Sorry for your loss, bro. He had great taste in music. Love that song. Made famous by Sinatra. Written by Paul Anka. Gonna give him a tribute by listening to a Duets version featuring both these artists. May your brother in law RIP. Truly hope he's up there listening to all his favorite music. That's what I'm hoping for, when my time comes.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hips don't lie. Graphs don't always tell the whole story.


I totally 100% agree. Graphs can be useful tools but don't always coincide with what any given individual hears.


----------



## chinmie

Just want to share this playlist here. I didn't make this, just happen to found it popping up on my Spotify page. 
i like using this playlist for some time now to test audio gears for several reason:
1. it's mostly 70's old rock and roll sound inspired bands using vintage sounding gears, but recorded with this latest generation of mixing and mastering technology. There's also 70's band songs there. So a nice mix of the old and new. 
2. I also like that most of them are using fuzz driven guitar sound, that to my ears have much richer harmonics than standard amp overdrive/ distortion. 
3. it's mixed the way i prefer: deep bass drum sound that can reach low and midbass sounding bass guitar that shows the fundamental note more clearly. And being newer generation recordings, they sometimes mixed it to reach some deep subbass too. 
4. Also it's easy to listen to the reverbs/room sound in this type of recordings, while maintaining the mixing capabilities of track recording. i don't like to test my audio gears with live recordings too much.. sure it has better information on depth and "true-ness" of the stereo field (if recorded in binaural), but usually the mixing would not be as tight and crisp as studio recorded materials. i do enjoy listening to live recordings though, just not for critical testing. 

So might worth to listen, even if you don't particularly in to this kind of music


----------



## unifutomaki

Banbeucmas said:


> Well, what I provided was the manufacturer graph. I think the difference was too subtle in present in graph?



In the graph business we would call that a non-significant effect


----------



## DonMakuka

dweaver said:


> It's been a while since I did a full on review of a product. I think the Momentum True Wireless deserved me to change that...



I really like this Sennheiser IEM, it makes my music collection sound spectacular and magnificent. I was thinking of buying a second pair to have 4 extra hours. 

Would you recommend a wired IEM that has the a similar sound signature, sound stage or that 3 dimensional sound that you mention in your review as the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless? It has to be Wired IEM because the Over the ear headphones cause pressure to my head then headaches. I'm looking for something that sound similar as the MTW IEM.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DonMakuka said:


> I really like this Sennheiser IEM, it makes my music collection sound spectacular and magnificent. I was thinking of buying a second pair to have 4 extra hours.
> 
> Would you recommend a wired IEM that has the a similar sound signature, sound stage or that 3 dimensional sound that you mention in your review as the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless? It has to be Wired IEM because the Over the ear headphones cause pressure to my head then headaches. I'm looking for something that sound similar as the MTW IEM.



Sennheiser IE40 or IE80?


----------



## alexandros a (Dec 14, 2020)

zolyniakm said:


> @davidmolliere you welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your description is objective about Jasper's highs, then i am looking for those highs and really interested on Jasper.Having heard lots of "bright signature" iems and there is always a big chance of harsh metallic/artificial treble or piercing highs resulting in a not natural representation of music overall,though H40s& Penon ORB (which i both have) both reproduce smooth but extented as well quality treble,i seem to like more this kind of signature than others.......


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 14, 2020)

Another beryllium hybrid:
KINERA BD005 Pro

1 BA + 1 DD (9.2 mm beryllium DD)
$49 USD

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001870377067.html


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Another beryllium hybrid:
> KINERA BD005 Pro
> 
> 1 BA + 1 DD (9.2 mm beryllium DD)
> ...


Intriguing, if it sounds good, since the price is good, and it looks beautiful.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 14, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Intriguing, if it sounds good, since the price is good, and it looks beautiful.



Yep the shells do look very nice. I know there was a recent BGVP DN2 that purported to have a 1 BA + 1 DD beryllium, which was later proven to not have beryllium, but this set could turn out to be a Shozy Form challenger (1 BA + 1 DD beryllium).

And at least the BA isn't in the nozzle like the usual TRN/KZ fare, but graphs do look a bit brightish?


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Dec 14, 2020)

Guys Reecho Insects Awaken after 60hours are shocking, i'm in love 😍
@audio123 recommend me Insects, so grateful 🤗


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> Another beryllium hybrid:
> KINERA BD005 Pro
> 
> 1 BA + 1 DD (9.2 mm beryllium DD)
> ...


I wouldn't like to drop these in water, non-beryllium fume or moisture certified when contacted with them?😄


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Another beryllium hybrid:
> KINERA BD005 Pro
> 
> 1 BA + 1 DD (9.2 mm beryllium DD)
> ...


Do remember that their graph of the freya was this:






While Banbeucmas is this:







Kinera knows how to make the iem look good, not how to tune...


----------



## jant71

Xinlisupreme said:


> Guys Reecho Insects Awaken after 60hours are shocking, i'm in love 😍
> @audio123 recommend me Insects, so grateful 🤗



New Toy Syndrome or better than Mangird??


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> Lucky me here. Despite all the odds, 2/3 of my 11.11 packages arrived this week. But yes, many stores are indulging in such practices on AliExpress.


What did you get and more interestingly how much customs did you have to cough up?


----------



## superuser1

Am I allowed to say how I love the way a certain company is zealously marketing a Z1R rip-off... what a wonderful world we live in


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, this is hidden gem.


----------



## Luis1316

superuser1 said:


> Am I allowed to say how I love the way a certain company is zealously marketing a Z1R rip-off... what a wonderful world we live in



which one?


----------



## superuser1

Luis1316 said:


> which one?


The one which you pointed out earlier.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

jant71 said:


> New Toy Syndrome or better than Mangird??


Tea still on way  
I hope it will be delivered this week, but this Reecho sounds amazing with Shanling M6 Pro, especially with Shanling app instead of Tidal.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> What did you get and more interestingly how much customs did you have to cough up?



Got Smabat NCO, rhyme cable and a bunch of tips from BGVP. Surprisingly with no customs duty.


----------



## unifutomaki

Moondrop SSP + KBEar Limpid silver cable + 4.4mm balanced termination => NW-ZX300. *Now we're playing with power.*

While I was primarily interested in the balanced connector, the cable itself is pretty darn nice. Flush-fitting 2-pin connectors, barely-there earhooks, soft and pliable sheath; overall it very much reminds me of the stock cable that shipped with the Tin T2 Plus. The included felt pouch is a nice bonus. 18 USD well spent.


----------



## Luis1316

superuser1 said:


> The one which you pointed out earlier.


I thought you were talking about some DIY IEM, because Fiio didn't mention a single time about Z1R.


----------



## alexandros a

Anyone here got DM8 from BGVP?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

alexandros a said:


> Anyone here got DM8 from BGVP?


@Dsnuts got it, I also thinking about DM8 but I’d know how is compared to Reecho Insects Awaken that I really love 🤩


----------



## Dsnuts

I am getting a review sample. Look forward to them actually. Would be something if it was comparable to the SA6. Haven't gotten a BGVP earphone in a while. We will see. I should get the wood version this week. Will report once I get em.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I am getting a review sample. Look forward to them actually. Would be something if it was comparable to the SA6. Haven't gotten a BGVP earphone in a while. We will see. I should get the wood version this week. Will report once I get em.


Thank you Bro😉


----------



## alexandros a

Dsnuts said:


> I am getting a review sample. Look forward to them actually. Would be something if it was comparable to the SA6. Haven't gotten a BGVP earphone in a while. We will see. I should get the wood version this week. Will report once I get em.


Nice @Dsnuts
Thinking about getting woodcarving too...


----------



## courierdriver

chinmie said:


> Just want to share this playlist here. I didn't make this, just happen to found it popping up on my Spotify page.
> i like using this playlist for some time now to test audio gears for several reason:
> 1. it's mostly 70's old rock and roll sound inspired bands using vintage sounding gears, but recorded with this latest generation of mixing and mastering technology. There's also 70's band songs there. So a nice mix of the old and new.
> 2. I also like that most of them are using fuzz driven guitar sound, that to my ears have much richer harmonics than standard amp overdrive/ distortion.
> ...



Thanks for sharing your playlist! There are many that I also use but you have shown me a few more that I don't currently have. Gonna get me a few more of these great tunes. Love getting me some new old rock!


----------



## lgcubana

superuser1 said:


> Am I allowed to say how I love the way a certain company is zealously marketing a Z1R rip-off... what a wonderful world we live in


If you can accept the fact that many shells (from various manufacturers)  resemble one another, the Sony and Fiio take different paths.

*The Fiio FD5* is (_from what we can see so far_):
Single DD
Open back
Tuning nozzles
Much easier on the wallet


----------



## bhima (Dec 15, 2020)

Late to the BLON game, but I just received the BLON BL01 today in the mail. First thing I did was chuck those BLON tips and put on some Final E-tips. Plugged it into the Magni Amp connected to my SMSL Dac and started to give it a listen.

You could do a whole hell of a lot worse for $25. These are really quite good. I'm going to compare them directly to the E2000 and for fun the Flare Pro 2's eventually. Off memory (last night), I think these may best the E2000 in stage size upper mid and treble resolution. Mid bass is definitely flabby and it loses speed when those frequencies are called on. Also, the isolation is not great with these as you cannot push them very far into your ears like the Flares or the E2000. But I'm surprised at how good these actually sound. Like, they aren't just a $25 gimmick, they are legitimately enjoyable to listen to.

I am receiving a pair of Fiio FD1 next week as well and will throw those into the mix.

PS: I must have very strange ears because the only way I could get these to fit properly where I am confident I'm getting the right seal was to use a medium E tip on the right and a large E tip on the left. Funny, because with the frankenstein bolt style iems like the flares or E2000, I can just use medium tips. Might have to do with the short throw of the actual nozzle on the BLONs.

EDIT: Decided for the heck of it, since the bore is large to try out the Audiophile tips from my Flares. The bass got waaay more control now. Sound is a bit more liquid overall, and slightly warmer even though there is clearly a welcome reduction in mid-bass. Soundstage is a teeny bit smaller I think. Really enjoying it though. Its better than the Final tips which are FAR superior to the BLON ones which really make the mid bass flabby.


----------



## mochill (Dec 14, 2020)

alexandros a said:


> Anyone here got DM8 from BGVP?


Warm and natural


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mochill said:


> Warm and natural



Quite similar to Penon volt...


----------



## slex

I like the figure 8 on the box but the mmcx is not for the faint hearted😊


----------



## mochill

Xinlisupreme said:


> Quite similar to Penon volt...


Don't have , but people need to hear the aur storm ASAP. I have been mind blown with the performance more then anything in my arsenal

https://aurraudio.wixsite.com/aur-audio

Check me out


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Don't have , but people need to hear the aur storm ASAP. I have been mind blown with the performance more then anything in my arsenal
> 
> https://aurraudio.wixsite.com/aur-audio
> 
> Check me out



They are $0.00 at the moment!! LOL Time to just on these ASAP!


----------



## jwbrent

mochill said:


> Don't have , but people need to hear the aur storm ASAP. I have been mind blown with the performance more then anything in my arsenal
> 
> https://aurraudio.wixsite.com/aur-audio
> 
> Check me out



Looks nice ...


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> Got Smabat NCO, rhyme cable and a bunch of tips from BGVP. Surprisingly with no customs duty.


Wow, you have to be one of the luckiest in 2020 ... keep it up!! Do let me know what you think of the Rhyme cable, please.


----------



## superuser1 (Dec 14, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Old discovery that was very popular several years ago, and was a hype train earphone until people tried to get a good fit, the KEF M200, made it's way into my collection via $60.00 NEW, so i couldn't say no. Using the AZLA Xelastics tips and they fit great. No fit issues, and absolutely beautiful lush sound. I can see why they were all the rage when they debuted. They are HUGE though.


----------



## mochill

jwbrent said:


> Looks nice ...


Definitely


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Definitely



How much are they? They obviously aren't $0.00.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Old discovery that was very popular several years ago, and was a hype train earphone until people tried to get a good fit, the KEF M200, made it's way into my collection via $60.00 NEW, so i couldn't say no. Using the AZLA Xelastics tips and they fit great. No fit issues, and absolutely beautiful lush sound. I can see why they were all the rage when they debuted. They are HUGE though.



Agreed, love the M200!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-88#post-15066741


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Agreed, love the M200!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-88#post-15066741



Look at that fancy recable AND reshaping. SWEET!


----------



## mochill

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/official-discussion-thread-for-aur-audio-iem.949691/


----------



## baskingshark

30 BA set on taobao. It takes the cake in the driver nuclear race: KZ and TRN please go home.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4023-1953206206.5.e9297d27buPoSd&id=610477677165

Can someone translate? Looks like it uses knowles BA too! I'd imagine if there are cross overs implemented, the engineers must be cursing!


----------



## audio123

Took a short break and missed many enquiries/PM. Will get back to those in a bit. Enjoy the music. 



Xinlisupreme said:


> Guys Reecho Insects Awaken after 60hours are shocking, i'm in love 😍
> @audio123 recommend me Insects, so grateful 🤗


Glad you enjoy the Insects Awaken. I am pleasantly surprised at this IEM too. Another highly recommended IEM.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> 30 BA set on taobao. It takes the cake in the driver nuclear race: KZ and TRN please go home.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4023-1953206206.5.e9297d27buPoSd&id=610477677165
> 
> Can someone translate? Looks like it uses knowles BA too! I'd imagine if there are cross overs implemented, the engineers must be cursing!



This must be some kind of joke, the arrangement of the BAs bring to mind a nuclear reactor core 😂😂


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 15, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> This must be some kind of joke, the arrangement of the BAs bring to mind a nuclear reactor core 😂😂




Haha i was thinking the BA arrangement of this 30 BA set really looks like some Hong Kong apartments! This set is probably more legit than the $15000 USD TRN golden ears haha.





My band mate who recently bought a custom 13 BA set already says it is a mega overkill. It's so huge that he looks like Princess Leia on stage with 2 buns. And he says the 13 BA set is not useful for a band setting as it picks up all sort of crap during stage monitoring, like guitar/bass fret squeaks, cymbal bolts spinning and he gets annoyed when these "microdetails" spill into the music haha.

If this 30 BA set is truly implemented properly, I'd can't imagine how it will sound man. I suspect it is more for bragging rights than actual usefulness? Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team and get this!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Haha i was thinking the BA arrangement of this 30 BA set really looks like some Hong Kong apartments! This set is probably more legit than the $15000 USD TRN golden ears haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 KNOWLES BA drivers? Forget calling @RikudouGoku...with that kind of extravagant cost, we need to call @jwbrent to take one for the team! LOL


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> My band mate who recently bought a custom 13 BA set already says it is a mega overkill. It's so huge that he looks like Princess Leia on stage with 2 buns. And he says the 13 BA set is not useful for a band setting as it picks up all sort of crap during stage monitoring, like guitar/bass fret movements, cymbal bolts spinning and he gets annoyed when these "microdetails" spill into the music haha.
> 
> If this 30 BA set is truly implemented properly, I'd can't imagine how it will sound man. I suspect it is more for bragging rights than actual usefulness? Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team and get this!



What I'm certain of is that it will take BA timbre to a whole new level. You won't just hear the metallic-sounding notes, you just might end up with a metallic aftertaste in your mouth as well after listening to these 😂


----------



## kmmbd (Dec 15, 2020)

Dunu Zen is now official, retailing at $700. A single-DD at this price point has been a rarity in mainstream market but it's great to see companies heading this direction too instead of the litany of multi-BA IEMs you find everywhere. Official thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zen-by-dunu-our-first-model-designed-around-next-generation-driver-platform-eclipsƎ.949689/

Official thread has all the info you need but I thought of condensing some of it (and adding my own thoughts). All images are courtesy of Dunu.

Dunu has created a new driver setup and apparently future products will have slightly lower performing variants of this setup at a lower price point. The entire driver setup reminds me of Focal Clear due to the Al-Mg alloy diaphragm that's "W-shaped" (it's M-shaped in Focal's case, but M can be flipped into W, so I'm not sure if this to avoid trademarks or there are more inherent differences). Dunu has also added nano-scale DLC coating in the mix to increase stiffness = better pistonic motion = lower THD, and the specs do show that. 0.2% THD is very low indeed for an IEM, only TOTL Audeze planars have lower THD and the Periodic Audio Carbon has similar figures (same goes for Final A8000 and Dunu Luna). The magnet assembly also has a very high magnetic flux so I expect the driver setup to have some great excursion figures.





The graph looks nice without any noticeable peaks albeit there's the catch of more "compressed" scale (+10dB increment per row). It overall hints at a warm tuning, though I wonder about the timbre of this driver setup. Focal Clear has a kind of metallic timbre which is noticeable if you're coming from something like the HD650/ZMF Biodynamics.





There is a lot more interesting info in the video linked below. Check it out:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'll wait for the model at the price where it's single DD kicks the NM2+'s ass at a similar price point. When that happens, you'll be getting total value for the money.


----------



## unifutomaki

CCA CKX has gone on sale for *one hundy freedom bucks*, which is yet another bold move from KZ: https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNN63D3


----------



## kmmbd

unifutomaki said:


> CCA CKX has gone on sale for *one hundy freedom bucks*, which is yet another bold move from KZ



Especially bold given the fact that after "repeated debugging" to "create the art of sound" they end up with this caricature of an FR (I am inclined to believe this graph btw, the KZ ASF/ASX graphs were similar to third-party maeasurements). It's been a while since I've been utterly bemused by an FR graph but here we go again...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I enjoy the CCA C12 in balanced, but it can be peaky at times, and the CCA CA16 has smoothed out highs, so if this can fall in between those, then it'll be a winner, but at $100.......i dunno?


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 15, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I enjoy the CCA C12 in balanced, but it can be peaky at times, and the CCA CA16 has smoothed out highs, so if this can fall in between those, then it'll be a winner, but at $100.......i dunno?



Definitely not a huge fan of their recent pricing strategy. For the price of the CKX you could easily skimp on a couple more lattes and score the Tri Starsea, complete with tuning switches and Knowles BAs. It just makes no sense to spend this much on a tarted-up KZ.

Edit: At this point, there are three KZ Pokemon that all cost around USD 100 and have been shot out in what feels like 2 months: the ASX, CS16 and CKX. The ASX has already been consigned to the dustbin of history; which will be next?


----------



## alexandros a (Dec 15, 2020)

mochill said:


> Warm and natural


Soundstage wise is it satisfying to your ears??
I also have DM6 & DM7 is this worthy to get?? (upgrade wise)that is if you have an opinion on this matter.....


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Took a short break and missed many enquiries/PM. Will get back to those in a bit. Enjoy the music.
> 
> Glad you enjoy the Insects Awaken. I am pleasantly surprised at this IEM too. Another highly recommended IEM.


It's incredible at this price, i didn't finish burnin but it sounds amazing natural and resolving at same time.
Mids clarity and stage is amazing.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mochill said:


> Don't have , but people need to hear the aur storm ASAP. I have been mind blown with the performance more then anything in my arsenal
> 
> https://aurraudio.wixsite.com/aur-audio
> 
> Check me out



@mochill 
Wow, could you tell us something more about Storm and comparison?
Nimbus looks quite interesting also with beryllium DD


----------



## Luis1316 (Dec 15, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> 30 BA set on taobao. It takes the cake in the driver nuclear race: KZ and TRN please go home.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4023-1953206206.5.e9297d27buPoSd&id=610477677165
> 
> Can someone translate? Looks like it uses knowles BA too! I'd imagine if there are cross overs implemented, the engineers must be cursing!





Geez, It says 15 driver crossover.


----------



## audio123

Another new single DD, this time from Shanling.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Haha i was thinking the BA arrangement of this 30 BA set really looks like some Hong Kong apartments! This set is probably more legit than the $15000 USD TRN golden ears haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price seems to be 370 usd on taobao. Cheapest knowles BA:



If you buy 30 pairs of them....the cost of the BA´s alone is like 240 usd lol.


----------



## pepodenata

What do we have here? Believe came to me... Dammit! How is it possible that this has such a fantastic timbre and media? It's a real robbery for the 118 euros I paid. Buy this immediately and forget the Beryllium for the love of God!


----------



## mochill

alexandros a said:


> Soundstage wise is it satisfying to your ears??
> I also have DM6 & DM7 is this worthy to get?? (upgrade wise)that is if you have an opinion on this matter.....


Medium size soundstage


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mochill said:


> Medium size soundstage


what is the best headstage did you hear?


----------



## alexandros a

mochill said:


> Medium size soundstage


Thanks for the info bro....


----------



## mochill

I've heard very massive soundstage


----------



## IEMusic

mochill said:


> I've heard very massive soundstage


On which IEMs?


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> 30 KNOWLES BA drivers? Forget calling @RikudouGoku...with that kind of extravagant cost, we need to call @jwbrent to take one for the team! LOL



I’m broke right now having just bought a qdc VX-S and an AK SA700 for my birthday, so no more expensive purchases for me until I sell my beloved D8000 headphones to fund the Dita/final Shichiku Kangen which releases in February. I’ll be reviewing it.

Talking about reviews, DUNU is sending me a Zen ($699) for review in the next week, so I’ll have some unboxing pictures for you guys ... 😁


----------



## bhima

jwbrent said:


> I’m broke right now having just bought a qdc VX-S and an AK SA700 for my birthday, so no more expensive purchases for me until I sell my beloved D8000 headphones to fund the Dita/final Shichiku Kangen which releases in February. I’ll be reviewing it.
> 
> Talking about reviews, DUNU is sending me a Zen ($699) for review in the next week, so I’ll have some unboxing pictures for you guys ... 😁



That DITA/Final IEM looks amazing. It gon' be 'SPENSIVE!

I'm just hoping Final matriculates their Be tech down to their E series soon. Would love an E5000 with pure Be and a slightly less laid back tuning.


----------



## jwbrent

bhima said:


> That DITA/Final IEM looks amazing. It gon' be 'SPENSIVE!
> 
> I'm just hoping Final matriculates their Be tech down to their E series soon. Would love an E5000 with pure Be and a slightly less laid back tuning.



It may take awhile for final to get Materion, the supplier of its pure beryllium foil driver (DUNU as well) to get the price down, so I don’t think the exact same driver will be used in any E series IEMs anytime soon. 😩

The Shichiku Kagen will likely retail for $2,800-$3,000 in the US since only 500 sets are being produced.


----------



## Banbeucmas

bhima said:


> That DITA/Final IEM looks amazing. It gon' be 'SPENSIVE!
> 
> I'm just hoping Final matriculates their Be tech down to their E series soon. Would love an E5000 with pure Be and a slightly less laid back tuning.


I might have a chance to try it if I tried hard enough. Coming to japan soon


----------



## sebek

Does KBEAR Believe wins over NM2 + overall?

I am very interested in the comparison, especially in terms of timbre and soundstage.

Does it sound the same as the NM2 + with mid-treble that can get tiring?


----------



## slex

sebek said:


> Does KBEAR Believe wins over NM2 + overall?
> 
> I am very interested in the comparison, especially in terms of timbre and soundstage.
> 
> Does it sound the same as the NM2 + with mid-treble that can get tiring?


Both are equally enjoyable if you have a good amping source😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If you have the chance to get these for under $100, and you have big ear holes, then pick them up without thinking. The sound is stellar, lush, and the bass is delicious. Dual Dynamic deliciousness, without recessed mids, and very well tuned. Excellent realistic timbre. KEF M200.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> 30 BA set on taobao. It takes the cake in the driver nuclear race: KZ and TRN please go home.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4023-1953206206.5.e9297d27buPoSd&id=610477677165
> 
> Can someone translate? Looks like it uses knowles BA too! I'd imagine if there are cross overs implemented, the engineers must be cursing!


Likely chance of crossover blowout, hopefully not a nuclear one😆


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 15, 2020)

Well call me impressed. This packaging is for real and these earphones. I remember when the IT04 came out there was some pics of an all wood IT04 possibly called the IT04w for wood. That never happened but today we got the BGVP DM8.



These things sounds as good as they look out of the box. I just plugged them into my Fiio M15 to take a listen. Warmer tone yet detailed. Very dimensional as you would expect for having 8 BAs.  BGVP has come a long ways these will be fun to get to know. 

Seems everyone is getting on the Sonion bass bandwagon for these in ears. Someone tell Knowles they need to step up in the bass game for BAs. SA6, TSMR earphones and now these DM8s. They all have one thing in common. Sonion Bass drivers. I dont blame them for using them. What is interesting here is they are using one Sonion BA and another Knowles for the mids to have 2 varying takes on the mid bands. A BA hybrid of sorts for the mids tone and presence.

So far I am diggin on how they sound. BGVP did well with these. Design is stunning.

Oh one last thing, I am surprised to see these come with a modular 8 core cable. Much like Dunu and Fiio has started to adapt modular designs these come in 2.5mm but also has a 3.5mm and 4.4mm adapters. Nice.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> Well call me impressed. This packaging is for real and these earphones. I remember when the IT04 came out there was some pics of an all wood IT04 possibly called the IT04w for wood. That never happened but today we got the BGVP DM8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a chance of fake Knowles flying around?  I'm seen some marketing putting" Original " Knowles in mind.


----------



## Dsnuts

slex said:


> Is there a chance of fake Knowles flying around?  I'm seen some marketing putting" Original " Knowles in mind.



Fake drivers? That never happens. 

Aha so it is not modular. The cable comes in 2.5mm and there are 2 adapters you have to plug the 2.5mm to. One for single ended 3.5mm and the other is a 4.4mm adapter. Not as good as Dunus or Fiios modular design.


----------



## slex

Dsnuts said:


> Fake drivers? That never happens.
> 
> Aha so it is not modular. The cable comes in 2.5mm and there are 2 adapters you have to plug the 2.5mm to. One for single ended 3.5mm and the other is a 4.4mm adapter. Not as good as Dunus or Fiios modular design.


It might be bellsing in disguise, anyway is a safer bet on Sonion at the expense of pay more😊


----------



## IEMusic

sebek said:


> Does KBEAR Believe wins over NM2 + overall?
> 
> I am very interested in the comparison, especially in terms of timbre and soundstage.
> 
> Does it sound the same as the NM2 + with mid-treble that can get tiring?


Believe is not better than the NM2+, just different.   I consider timbral accuracy to be equally good.   Bass speed, texture, and definition is better on the Believe, but nuance/finesse is better on the NM2+.  Soundstage seems similar to me, but I’m not a good judge of soundstage.  I think the NM2+ is a significant step up in imaging, over the Believe, and is still the king of imaging of all the single DD IEMs that I’ve heard so far.   The Believe is better at handling really complex passages w/o compression.   I like the treble on the Believe more.   It seems more extended, with more treble quantity, yet smoother.  The upper midrange on the Believe is probably more easy for most people to tolerate, though for me, they are both equally great.   I don’t have a favorite between the two thus far.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bass sounds really good for being BA bass. I can believe they are using Sonion bass drivers. It sounds like it. 

While the shells look a bit larger in the pic it is surprising to me that the shells are actually about medium in size, lighter than an all resin design too. 

You know this is the first all stabilized wood housing I have seen for an all BA design. I was initially a bit worried that these might be a bit more frail than an all resin design but it looks very solid in person. 

So it seems the mighty LZ A7 now has some competition in the price range.


----------



## slex

Sebek, May we know wats your music genre preference?😊


----------



## Dsnuts

Listening to this tune at the moment. Vented Sonion bass BAs for the win.


----------



## audio123

Time for my 2020 compilation!
<100 USD: iBasso IT00, ISN D02
100-200 USD: NF NM2+
200-300 USD: Penon Orb
300-400 USD: Reecho Insects Awaken, LZ A7
400-500 USD: Dunu DK-3001 Pro
500-600 USD: Dunu SA6, Fearless S8Z
700-800 USD: Penon Volt
800-900 USD: iBasso IT07, Acoustune HS1677 SS
900-1000 USD: ikko OH7
1000-1300 USD: Campfire Andromeda 2020/Dorado 2020/Ara
1300-1500 USD: QDC Dmagic 3D, Campfire Solaris 2020
>1500 USD: Dunu Luna


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Time for my 2020 compilation!
> <100 USD: iBasso IT00, ISN D02
> 100-200 USD: NF NM2+
> 200-300 USD: Penon Orb
> ...



I got two of those but i'm hardly using them due to my loving the NX7 mk III so much and the M200.


----------



## Slater

Dsnuts said:


> You know this is the first all stabilized wood housing I have seen for an all BA design.



Yongse has had one for a while 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_msm7Dm5


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Yongse has had one for a while
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msm7Dm5



$400 is quite the rub for an unknown chinese product. I took a hit to the groin with the Mofesest Trio, so i won't be doing that anymore. I think i'm pretty happy with my 3 BA UE TF10, 4 BA UE900s, and 3 BA Sony XBA-300. They all sound freakin' amazing for what they do.


----------



## alexandros a

audio123 said:


> Second is extremely tough to pick. Penon Orb, ISN H40, LZ A7, iBasso IT00/IT07/AM05, Dunu DK-2001/SA6, Fearless S8Z, Reecho Insects Awaken, etc.


My vote goes to....  ISN H40


----------



## audio123

alexandros a said:


> My vote goes to....  ISN H40


Well that is released in 2019, not 2020.


----------



## alexandros a (Dec 16, 2020)

audio123 said:


> Well that is released in 2019, not 2020.


anyway......i got it this year and in pure terms of "first listening" impressions straight out of the box it was spectacular .....totally blew my ears.....that's not to say that the ORBs aren't amazing as well......it's propably the BIG bombastic sound of H40 that surprises the most at first listening.....Furthermore, this company (ISN AUDIO) seem to be stricktly proffesionals at their business....D02 is propably IMHO the best value for money i personally got in 2020.
Been listening to D02 yesterday, (amped, using HUM Hypno amp)and in straight A to B comparison with Rose BR5 (5BA, 300$) could not tell a difference there....This is how good ISN AUDIO is at producing new earphones in today's most competitive audio market imho always....


----------



## brsdrgn (Dec 16, 2020)

For me the IEMs of the year 2020 as you see in the pictures. 





As a person who's trying to spend as less as possible, my main goal is always to get the most out of the price I paid. So, I can honestly and confidently recommend those all. I'd also like to mention that the following is my own personal perception and opinion. You may totally disagree. 

The king of the year : LZ A7. 





One of the best sounding IEMs I've ever heard. A complete all rounder that I can listen to my entire song collection. An iem that pays you back every penny that you spend on. Adding the 10 different tunings option, it's a great selection and a must to have in the collection IMHO. I could only criticize the spicy high ends from the sound perspective but I'm totally fine with it. A great implementation of three different driver DD+BA+Piezo. I do not care about how it looks and my only concern or regret is the mmcx plug. Considering the price I paid during the black friday (230$), it's a great deal. 

The surprise set in the sub 50$ range : Hidisz Sound Heart Mirror. 





When I saw it on AE for the first time, I shared it in the forum and we were discussing how'd sound. Because the specs looked really good and promising. Normally, I'd wait for something reviews but I pulled the trigger on these and bam! Right on the spot. It came out to be such energetic, lively sounding iem. When I changed the stock cable and powered with my dx160, it started to show its potential. Might be bright for some but definitely possible to tame this guy and enjoy its laid back brilliant presentation. Its timbre is very good considering the price you pay. Bass misses attack but what I'm looking is sub bass and it's there. Possible to get it for 40$ which is a very good price. 

One of the best single DD iems in the sub 150$ : NF Audio NM2+. 





I've received these guys recently and they're surprising me with their very well performed technicalities. All the details are there. It's slightly bright but surprisingly it has a good bass too. The transients are very good and it has such lively sound. I've changed the stock cable into Kbear's 4 core upocc cable and it has revealed its potential. The scene is bigger now with a very good seperation. The timbre is very very good on this guy. I might even say better than A7. Possible to get around 120/130$ and I will definitely keep this in my collection.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Cayin N3 Pro review unit as part of the review tour. First impressions:

*Build:* Great, as is typical of Cayin. Buttons have a very nice feel to them and the volume wheel has a really nice traction. 

*Accessories:* Pre-applied screen-protectors, a type-C cable and a silicone bumper. I also received the upgrade leather case alongside the unit, will try that later.

*Display/Menu:* Display is passable, not as good as iBasso DX160 or Cowon Plenue R2 (AMOLED goodness). Menu is intuitive. Smooth UI for the most part. Kinetic scrolling worked well. Can't say anything about battery life yet. Had 5% battery drain for ~30 mins of music. So I guess 10 hours of playback is on the card. 

*Sound:* This section is gonna be very long in the full review as this DAP is a chameleon. Two tube modes, single-ended/balanced has slightly different signatures too to my ears. And then there are the reconstruction filters (6 of them) which all alter the tone a bit. 

I mostly used the tube mode because that is definitely the unique selling point. The tubes take 4 seconds to warm-up every time they're idle for more than a few minutes, which is kinda fun in a sense. Another quirk is that the tubes will "ring" if you place the DAP a bit forcefully on solid surfaces. No, they won't break or anything, just that it gives a nice "ting" sound that threw me off a bit. 

Tube has two modes: ultralinear and triode. Ultralinear mode is quite aggressive sounding with wide stage, not my cup of team but may be useful for laid-back IEMs. Triode mode has the nice bass reverb of tubes and a bit of even order harmonic distortion in the upper-mids/lower treble I reckon. I did all listening with Final FI-BA-SS which is very detailed and transparent to sources. 

Finally, in terms of detail retrieval, it falls short of my current benchmark: Questyle CMA-400i. Then again, comparing a full desk-setup with a DAP is all sorts of unfair. Cowon Plenue R2 has slightly better layering and separation too but it's less dynamic than the N3 Pro. 

All in all, a very good first impression for me. The numerous sound modes alone make this a very versatile player. There's also MQA/Tidal support which I will test later during the full review.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> Wow, you have to be one of the luckiest in 2020 ... keep it up!! Do let me know what you think of the Rhyme cable, please.



Something to cheer about this year! Lol. But I think, Aliexpress doesn't let Indians place any more orders as I tried and the pages just kept loading even on web. So that's the end of the road for now. Also, my membership level is downgraded for no particular reason 

Rhyme cables are excellent for what they cost. This was my second cable and I am very happy with them. I am not much of a believer in cables impact sound, I mostly buy them for comfort and termination. But with Rhyme balnced out, I definitely feel some difference in sound. It might be placebo but on my two IEMs which have those cables sound really refined with them especially in the midbass region. I am using the cables on VS7 and T2+ as both had mediocre to crappy stock cable.  I even tried them a while on my BL-03, and have similar conclusions. For $14-15 sale price, they are no brainer. The cables are built to last as well. I accidentally stepped on the pin while it was connected to my amp and I heard a pop. But fortunately, nothing happened. They are same as before and that's a major plus imo.


----------



## jwbrent

IEMusic said:


> Believe is not better than the NM2+, just different.   I consider timbral accuracy to be equally good.   Bass speed, texture, and definition is better on the Believe, but nuance/finesse is better on the NM2+.  Soundstage seems similar to me, but I’m not a good judge of soundstage.  I think the NM2+ is a significant step up in imaging, over the Believe, and is still the king of imaging of all the single DD IEMs that I’ve heard so far.   The Believe is better at handling really complex passages w/o compression.   I like the treble on the Believe more.   It seems more extended, with more treble quantity, yet smoother.  The upper midrange on the Believe is probably more easy for most people to tolerate, though for me, they are both equally great.   I don’t have a favorite between the two thus far.



If you had to choose an IEM that comes closest to your Mest in performance at an affordable price, which one would you pick?


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Something to cheer about this year! Lol. But I think, Aliexpress doesn't let Indians place any more orders as I tried and the pages just kept loading even on web. So that's the end of the road for now. Also, my membership level is downgraded for no particular reason



What about using a VPN, so the connection looks like it comes from a different country?


----------



## sutosuto

Slater said:


> What about using a VPN, so the connection looks like it comes from a different country?


It might not work if they are not only checking the source IP but also the account detail where the shipping address will be India.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The MT300 is out for delivery. This leaves just the Tape Pro outstanding, which is funny, since it was the first thing i ordered, and it'll be the last thing arriving. I'll drop the dime on the MT300 as soon as the postman drops them off.

Oh and drop has the Fiio X3 III on sale right now. It's currently my favorite DAP right after the Hiby R5. It slays the Hiby R2 and I actually prefer it to the X5 III. It's just so easy to use, the UI is very intuitive, especially with the updates, it's a beautiful aesthetic, and most of all, it sounds absolutely phenomenal for a budget fare. https://drop.com/buy/fiio-x3-mark-iii


----------



## IEMusic

jwbrent said:


> If you had to choose an IEM that comes closest to your Mest in performance at an affordable price, which one would you pick?


That’s tough.  The MEST sounds very unique.   One may or may not like the sound, but I have not heard any other IEM like it.   I guess, on a budget, an IEM that has some similar strengths is the LZ A7, but they still sound very different.  Maybe the Clairvoyance has some similarities?


----------



## bhima

Welp, after listening to the BLON BL01 and the Flares, I have decided to put the Flares up for sale to fund an A7 purchase. While the Flares have more technical ability, especially in sub-bass resolution, black levels and air, I find they are tuned a bit too cold for my liking. I figure, if I can sell them and get the A7's one of those tips will get me closer to what I'm looking for I think


----------



## brsdrgn (Dec 16, 2020)

Listening to nm2+ and it surprises me what could be achieved from a single DD. It's also a shame that such brands like kz puts 8 drivers or even more and can't even catch the sound quality. Not even the technicalities that this single DD is giving. The timbre is really really good. It also handles well in case the stage gets so crowded.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> Listening to nm2+ and it surprises me what could be achieved from a single DD. It's also a shame that such brands like kz puts 8 drivers or even more and can't even catch the sound quality. Not even the technicalities that this single DD is giving. The timbre is really really good. It also handles well in case the stage gets so crowded.


I agree.  The NM2+ is a really special IEM.


----------



## brsdrgn

IEMusic said:


> I agree.  The NM2+ is a really special IEM.


This shows sth important despite all the marketing tricks they play on people. It's not about quantity. It's about quality. This single DD in this price range is a great option. I'm happy that chi-fi learns, evolves, and brings us nicer iems. It's also really nice that prices are going down to get better sound quality. 😊


----------



## baskingshark

brsdrgn said:


> Listening to nm2+ and it surprises me what could be achieved from a single DD. It's also a shame that such brands like kz puts 8 drivers or even more and can't even catch the sound quality. Not even the technicalities that this single DD is giving. The timbre is really really good. It also handles well in case the stage gets so crowded.



Thanks for your impressions!

How does the NM2+ compare to the HZSound Heart Mirror? I think all the NM2+ reviews I've read have been very good so far in terms of technical performance and timbre, but I'm a bit concerned about the upper mids brightness on graphs, do you find it hot in that area?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions!
> 
> How does the NM2+ compare to the HZSound Heart Mirror? I think all the NM2+ reviews I've read have been very good so far in terms of technical performance and timbre, but I'm a bit concerned about the upper mids brightness on graphs, do you find it hot in that area?  Thanks in advance!



Oh if you're treble sensitive, then i'd look elsewhere. It can be sharp at certain times, but with copper cable and JVC spiral dots, it's tamed a bit. It still has exceptional timbre, stage, and detail retrieval, but it's not a warm signature by any means. it's not overpowering or grating, but it can be sharp at times, and very transparent. Warm DAP's and sources and copper cable and the right tips bring it to amazing sonic levels.


----------



## brsdrgn (Dec 16, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions!
> 
> How does the NM2+ compare to the HZSound Heart Mirror? I think all the NM2+ reviews I've read have been very good so far in terms of technical performance and timbre, but I'm a bit concerned about the upper mids brightness on graphs, do you find it hot in that area?  Thanks in advance!


They're actually similar to each other. However, Heart Mirror is more power hungry to reveal its potential. Due to its laid back presentation which I've achieved with upgrade cable to obtain wider/deeper soundstage, I have to volume up a bit on HM and it gets so bright so I had to eq and tame it a bit.

When it comes to nm2+, I don't see such brightness. It's right on the point. It's good for long term listening. But its detailed presentation quite distracting which I like but some people may not. However, I also consider the fact that I might not adjust my brain to it yet. Maybe in time I'll get used to that factor also.

HM doesn't have good slam but has a really nice sub-bass extension. NM2+ performs well seriously in all aspect just lacking the details on the most high end side. However, considering nm2+'s price, it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## brsdrgn

I also should note that I like bright sounding iems so what I consider right on the point might be still problematic for some. But I don't see any crazy peak or anything on nm2+. Such sweet sounding iem. Its world is so rich.


----------



## IEMusic

Wow, every time I listen to the KBEAR Believe, I can‘t believe how amazing the treble sounds!  It has the treble extension and air of a well implemented EST driver, with good treble volume, yet such a smooth and non-fatiguing sound, and a very natural timbre.  If the Believe had the amazing holographic imaging of the NM2+, it would be my favorite single DD.  Right now, it‘s still tied with the NM2+, and really comes down to one’s priorities and preferences.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 16, 2020)

The MT300 is a very unique sounding iem. It closest resembles the Mofasest Trio in sound signature, except the Trio's treble wasn't as extended, the bass was much more resolving and defined (and heavier), and the sound stage was more enveloping and circular, but overall, it has the same EST unique sound of the Trio, but at 6-7X's LESS. The bass is quick but not heavy handed, the mids are more pronounced than the Trio, and the treble is very airy, very EST, and extended. It most certainly has the EST timbre, and i didn't hear the incoherency issues that some reviewers mentioned. They kept up with the fastest of tracks, provide a very pleasing and unique sound experience OOTB, and these shells are sooooooo comfy. Way Way comfier than the Trio. Details are about on par with the UE TF 10, Sony Z5, or the NX7. Not quite on par with the NM2+ or the A7, but not many are at under $100, but at the going price of $70-80.00, they are a steal and superior soundwise to most in that price range, and this is OOTB with about an hour of ear time. I'm sure they will improve with break in?

the faux leather box and presentation is one of the finest i've ever seen. PERIOD. The company who produces the MT300 really wanted to present a luxury feel and sound to these, and lo and behold, they did. If the Tape Pro is anywhere near the sonic qualities of the MT300, then they will be worth having in my collection, and yours. These most certainly are in it's initial stages of listening. Opeth sounds freaking amazing!


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The MT300 is a very unique sounding iem. It closest resembles the Mofasest Trio in sound signature, except the Trio's treble wasn't as extended, the bass was much more resolving and defined (and heavier), and the sound stage was more enveloping and circular, but overall, it has the same EST unique sound of the Trio, but at 6-7X's LESS. The bass is quick but not heaby handed, the mids are more pronounced than the Trio, and the treble is very airy, very EST, and extended. It most certainly has the EST timbre, and i didn't hear the incoherency issues that some reviewers mentioned. They kept up with the fastest of tracks, provide a very pleasing and unique sound experience OOTB, and these shells are sooooooo comfy. Way Way comfier than the Trio. Details are about on par with the UE TF 10, Sony Z5, or the NX7. Not quite on par with the NM2+ or the A7, but not many are at under $100, but at the going price of $70-80.00, they are a steal and superior soundwise to nost in that price range, and this is OOTB with about an hour of ear time. I'm sure they will improve with break in?
> 
> the faux leather box and presentation is one of the finest i've ever seen. PERIOD. The company who produces the MT300 really wanted to present a luxury feel and sound to these, and lo and behold, they did. If the Tape Pro is anywhere near the sonic qualities of the MT300, then they will be worth having in my collection, and yours. These most certainly are in it's initial stages of listening. Opeth sounds freaking amazing!


Very nice presentation. They look like seashells a bit. I like when brands pay attention to the details.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> Bass sounds really good for being BA bass. I can believe they are using Sonion bass drivers. It sounds like it.
> 
> While the shells look a bit larger in the pic it is surprising to me that the shells are actually about medium in size, lighter than an all resin design too.
> 
> ...




I like it and I’m tempted,but also Reecho Insects Awaken impressed me in this price range


----------



## bhima

IEMusic said:


> Wow, every time I listen to the KBEAR Believe, I can‘t believe how amazing the treble sounds!  It has the treble extension and air of a well implemented EST driver, with good treble volume, yet such a smooth and non-fatiguing sound, and a very natural timbre.  If the Believe had the amazing holographic imaging of the NM2+, it would be my favorite single DD.  Right now, it‘s still tied with the NM2+, and really comes down to one’s priorities and preferences.



Sounds like your take is a pretty popular one. The KBear is a bit warmer than the NM2+ but the NM2+ is more transparent. I think if I decide to get one of these, the Kbear fits my preferences.


----------



## pepodenata (Dec 16, 2020)

¡¡KBear Believe¡¡: These have entered my collection very strongly. I have iems and headphones 3, 4, 5 and up to 20 times more expensive ... Believe is a value in itself, regardless of the price. If I had to describe them in two words, they would be (analog-valve). The bell is 10; extremely natural, delicious mid-highs and highs, with perfect clarity, resolution and extension. They go all the way to the limit, but it's amazing how they manage to stay, right to the point of derailing (but don't get me wrong, it's a spread of ROUNDED notes), never bright or hissing. The bass is very decent, with good spread and an adequate amount, not overly booming, but they are there when you need them. It's amazing how they reproduce blues, folk, acoustic tracks ...

If you like blues, get them. On the other hand, Neil Young has never sounded so good. On the song 'Like a Hurricane', where a lot of headphones fail in the highs (this song has highs that can pierce your ears if they are not well controlled), however, many headphones fall short and do not convey that emotion. Well, KBerar Belive embroiders it, it is a 10. If you are looking for an exciting sound that transmits that warmth of good electric guitars sounding like live, with that valve tone, ufffffff. Buy KBear Belive. It seems to me the steal of the year without any doubt for the price at which I could buy it $ 130. They need good amplification to bring out their full potential; It is one of those iems that you turn up and up the volume and get better, and never fatigue, but exciting at the same time. Excellent fit (10) and excellent comfort (10). A bargain that I am really enjoying.
Edit, the voices, both male and female are sweet and enveloping. It is an iem delight. I can not recommend it highly enough. You will not regret the trip. Do it, Believe.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Yongse has had one for a while
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msm7Dm5


It's sexy


----------



## JEHL

Is Aur Audio Singaporean as well? I'd assume keeping costs low would be extremely hard if that's the case since apparently Singapore is currently fighting Hong Kong and Osaka for the absolute most expensive cities to live in.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Is Aur Audio Singaporean as well? I'd assume keeping costs low would be extremely hard if that's the case since apparently Singapore is currently fighting Hong Kong and Osaka for the absolute most expensive cities to live in.



I definitely concur lol


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> I definitely concur lol


Well the guy above me supposedly has what I assume they now call the Aur Storm. Wonder how much he paid for it including shipping.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 17, 2020)

OK I've been playing with my new IEM the HZSOUNDS Heart Mirror. As per usual I put on L Spiral Dots to get a good fit for my large ear canals. Using the nice supplied cable from the HiBy R5 3.5 mm it all sounds excellent. The IEM itself is smaller than expected, but beautifully finished in mirror like metal, and looking way more expensive than it's cost. Everything sounds nice...BUT....changing to a TRi Through 4.4mm balanced cable (which fits perfectly), from the high gain of the HiBy R5, a magic spell is created and the whole experience is elevated. Bass suddenly grows a few teeth, Why so Serious, Hans Zimmer 3.20 the Sub-Bass, and 2PAQ, Ambitionz AZ A Ridah, Mid-Bass, improve. The added power is like food for the Heart Mirror, and as others have said good timbre. As Blon have a thread so should this.
Thanks to @JasonLucas @baskingshark @NymPHONOmaniac for all trying to tell us how good this IEM is.....great recommendation. It is very musical and punches above it's weight, and I can't imagine anybody disliking it. This is even before brain burn-in. It cost me £28.00, so this quite inexpensive IEM really should be a staple on everybody's IEM list. Very musical sounding IEM.


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> OK I've been playing with my new IEM the HZSOUNDS Heart Mirror. As per usual I put on L Spiral Dots to get a good fit for my large ear canals. Using the nice supplied cable from the HiBy R5 3.5 mm it all sounds excellent. The IEM itself is smaller than expected, but beautifully finished in mirror like metal, and looking way more expensive than it's cost. Everything sounds nice...BUT....changing to a TRi Through 4.4mm balanced cable (which fits perfectly), from the high gain of the HiBy R5, a magic spell is created and the whole experience is elevated. Bass suddenly grows a few teeth, Why so Serious, Hans Zimmer 3.20 the Sub-Bass, and 2PAQ, Ambitionz AZ A Ridah, Mid-Bass, improve. The added power is like food for the Heart Mirror, and as others have said good timbre. As Blon have a thread so should this.
> Thanks to @JasonLucas @baskingshark @NymPHONOmaniac for all trying to tell us how good this IEM is.....great recommendation. It is very musical and punches above it's weight, and I can't imagine anybody disliking it. This is even before brain burn-in. It cost me £28.00, so this quite inexpensive IEM really should be a staple on everybody's IEM list. Very musical sounding IEM.


I've just started a HZsounds heart mirror thread. I don't know if I've done it correctly so let me know. Really the thread is down to   @JasonLucas @baskingshark @NymPHONOmaniac. I hope that is OK. Is it up?


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> I've just started a HZsounds heart mirror thread. I don't know if I've done it correctly so let me know. Really the thread is down to   @JasonLucas @baskingshark @NymPHONOmaniac. I hope that is OK. Is it up?



The thread is up, but I think it is in the wrong forum. It is currently under "Introductions, Help and Recommendations", when it should be under "Portable Headphones, Earphones and In-Ear Monitors". I think u can PM the mods like joe and AxelCloris to change the location.


----------



## Adnen Ayed

Has the Sony 1000XM4 been covered.
I read there were a few mitigated posts.
I personally saw a big improvement in the ANC.


----------



## superuser1

@RikudouGoku Are you getting the fiio FD5?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> @RikudouGoku Are you getting the fiio FD5?


Yup. Hope I will get it before the year is over. Literally the only reason I havent announced my "iem of the year".


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Yup. Hope I will get it before the year is over. Literally the only reason I havent announced my "iem of the year".


I know the A7 is already sitting on top 
Hope you get the FD5 ASAP!


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> The thread is up, but I think it is in the wrong forum. It is currently under "Introductions, Help and Recommendations", when it should be under "Portable Headphones, Earphones and In-Ear Monitors". I think u can PM the mods like joe and AxelCloris to change the location.


Emailed Joe....hope he can move it or it will be in introductions for eternity. Thanks for guiding me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> I know the A7 is already sitting on top
> Hope you get the FD5 ASAP!


Haha, yeah not hard to guess. Although I will have 3 different sections:

Single driver count/type

Hybrid/multi-driver

Exotic driver

With 1 winner and a runner up in each and I will include everything, so not only 2020 iems.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> What about using a VPN, so the connection looks like it comes from a different country?



The thing is my address is still from India so many sellers refuse to deliver to India. Off late many packages have been held at customs and consumers haven't received them. This is creating a mess for Aliexpress due to spike in disputes. I learnt about this from a few of my friends who faced such issues in recent weeks.


----------



## sebek

slex said:


> Sebek, May we know wats your music genre preference?😊


Sorry I missed the quote

It's difficult because I really listen to a lot of different things

The most recent plays on UAPP:

Sufjan Stevens, My Dying Bride, Nile, Morphine, Red House Painters, Belle and Sebastian, Burial, David Bowie, The Cure, The Smiths, Godspeed You Black Emperor!

A lot of variety of genres, from brutal death metal to dubstep through chamber pop, jazz-rock, post rock, slowcore ...

The single iem, good in everything I listen to, I don't think I'll ever find it


----------



## RikudouGoku

JVC HA-MX100V review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jvc-victor-ha-mx100v.24840/reviews#item-review-24946

Rank: S

Best transducer I have heard for vocals/acoustic music.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 17, 2020)

Interesting end of the year and we got some interesting competition in the $300 segment. FD5, BGVP DM8 and of course the A7. If the DM8 and A7 is anything to go by. Chi fi  has again stepped up their game.

I have to also includ the new rehashed Moondrop blessing 2 with that new cinacle tweak. Which is how they should have tuned it in the first place but a bit too late for that particular model to be honest. I doubt current owners or people that had them are gonna pony up for another rehash of the B2.

As I am getting to know the DM8. It is a direct competitor to more than just the A7. DM8 is gonna be a popular earphone much like the A7. FD5 is interesting. Will see how that one shapes up. Could be a bang for buck dynamic. Considering there arent too many intriguing dynamics in that price range. That one could do really well.
I am looking forward to the new Dunu Zen. That looks amazing.


----------



## dharmasteve

The Heart Mirror thread is alive and running in the right place thanks to Joe. They are a very good IEM.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 17, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Yup. Hope I will get it before the year is over. Literally the only reason I havent announced my "iem of the year".


Did you even try the nm2+ this year?

Start of next year I am also looking out for the new dunu titan model coming out which uses the same eclipse system the zen uses and at a cheaper price then the zen but obviously inferior.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you even try the nm2+ this year?


No I havent. Probably going to be way too shouty for me. And I am very satisfied with the oxygen for that kind of tuning (bright neutral).


----------



## slex

sebek said:


> Sorry I missed the quote
> 
> It's difficult because I really listen to a lot of different things
> 
> ...


😄My bet is NM2+, anyone object? And wats your current source ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

slex said:


> 😄My bet is NM2+, anyone object? And wats your current source ?


If you want versatility, its hard to beat the LZ A7.


----------



## slex

RikudouGoku said:


> If you want versatility, its hard to beat the LZ A7.


Yes, if sebek is willing to up his?game.😊


----------



## dharmasteve

With a finite amount of money to spend I had to choose between the NM2+ and the KBear Believe. The Believe is excellent, but reading comments on the NM2+ it's clear they are exceptional too. If the dosh walks in the door the NM2+ is first in the queue. A good sale, a good price, some spare dosh (with a bit of luck) and I will join the club. From comments it seems they are very different but too close to call. My interest is piqued.


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> With a finite amount of money to spend I had to choose between the NM2+ and the KBear Believe. The Believe is excellent, but reading comments on the NM2+ it's clear they are exceptional too. If the dosh walks in the door the NM2+ is first in the queue. A good sale, a good price, some spare dosh (with a bit of luck) and I will join the club. From comments it seems they are very different but too close to call. My interest is piqued.


IMHO, I will use one for easy listening, and one for critical. It also depends whether you're using outdoors or indoors. 😊


----------



## sebek

slex said:


> Yes, if sebek is willing to up his?game.😊


LZ A7 will probably buy it eventually, but I fell in love with the Blon timbre and I think something like this I can only get with a single DD.

I have TRI I3 which is better than the BL-03 in almost every respect, but it doesn't have the same magic in timbre, which comes out mostly in the sweeter genres.


----------



## slex

sebek said:


> LZ A7 will probably buy it eventually, but I fell in love with the Blon timbre and I think something like this I can only get with a single DD.
> 
> I have TRI I3 which is better than the BL-03 in almost every respect, but it doesn't have the same magic in timbre, which comes out mostly in the sweeter genres.


Listen with your heart and go with your confidence whichever suit you I'm sure you like it ,for the passion of music.


----------



## jwbrent

Just thought I’d share my initial observations about the qdc VX-S, my latest purchase, and the Odin:

First of all, to my ears, the VX is deserving of its reputation of being one of the best performing IEMs available. I know some take issue with its 7K bump, but this is no issue for me—my hot spot is 6K.

Compared to the Odin, starting with the bass, the VX has greater presence in the mid-bass (switches off). The Odin goes deeper in the sub-bass, but unlike others who find the Odin’s bass state of the art, I find it a bit too neutral. The mids on the VX are captivating with a level of micro detail that creates a highly atmospheric sound. The trebles are silky sounding to me, quite engaging, just about perfect in my view. It doesn’t have quite the level of transparency of my A8000 which is my reference in this area.

The soundstage and imaging is more holographic than the Odin, this may be the VX’s greatest attribute. 

I’m keeping my Odin, I’m quite happy with it, but the VX is getting most of my ear time these days ...


----------



## H T T

sebek said:


> LZ A7 will probably buy it eventually, but I fell in love with the Blon timbre and I think something like this I can only get with a single DD.
> 
> I have TRI I3 which is better than the BL-03 in almost every respect, but it doesn't have the same magic in timbre, which comes out mostly in the sweeter genres.



I have a similar situation. I just love the "lowly" FiiO FD1. It doesn't have all the technical abilities my more expensive units have, but it sounds soooooo good that I do not care.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just had a realization. The DM8 is tuned a bit like the UM MEST.  Similar to how the A7 is a bit like the IT07. 

This is case where independent manufacturers tune their earphones the way they see fit but end up having similar sound and tonal balances using completely different designs. Obviously different SQ levels but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> So I just had a realization. The DM8 is tuned a bit like the UM MEST.  Similar to how the A7 is a bit like the IT07.
> 
> This is case where independent manufacturers tune their earphones the way they see fit but end up having similar sound and tonal balances using completely different designs. Obviously different SQ levels but interesting nonetheless.


So we have a budget MEST and a budget IT07. When will we get budget Z1R lol.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> So we have a budget MEST and a budget IT07. When will we get budget Z1R lol.


I heard it’s on its way to you!


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> So I just had a realization. The DM8 is tuned a bit like the UM MEST.  Similar to how the A7 is a bit like the IT07.
> 
> This is case where independent manufacturers tune their earphones the way they see fit but end up having similar sound and tonal balances using completely different designs. Obviously different SQ levels but interesting nonetheless.


Do you know of a “budget Volt”?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 17, 2020)

Orbs with a pure silver cable is the closest thing budget wise to the Volt

Actually their single BA the spheres is also similar in sound balancing to the Volts. 

But I do feel the Orbs with a highly resolving silver cable comes a bit more closer as it does share that Sonion full range BA and that lovely 10mm dynamic of the volts.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I heard it’s on its way to you!


I doubt it though.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> So we have a budget MEST and a budget IT07. When will we get budget Z1R lol.


Aur storm 😁


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Aur storm 😁


But it is BA only lol. Need that DD for that bass.


----------



## mochill

I disagree 😁, ba has caught up to DD


----------



## Dsnuts

You know. I have been very impressed with these Sonion vented BAs both BGVP and Dunu is using for bass. I think for guys that feel BAs don't cut it for bass. You would be surprised how good they sound for bass. Very realistic including low end rumble. They are vented for a reason. I am doing a write up for the DM8 and testing my bass tracks. Surprising how capable BA bass has become.


----------



## F700

RikudouGoku said:


> So we have a budget MEST and a budget IT07. When will we get budget Z1R lol.


You just have reviewed one...  at least for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

F700 said:


> You just have reviewed one...  at least for me.


The N3 is probably the most similar to the Z1R of the stuff I have.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> You know. I have been very impressed with these Sonion vented BAs both BGVP and Dunu is using for bass. I think for guys that feel BAs don't cut it for bass. You would be surprised how good they sound for bass. Very realistic including low end rumble. They are vented for a reason. I am doing a write up for the DM8 and testing my bass tracks. Surprising how capable BA bass has become.


Agreed on sonion ba woofer , the shanling AE3 being a basshead one.


----------



## mochill




----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Agreed on sonion ba woofer , the shanling AE3 being a basshead one.


I dont doubt it being a basshead. 





But damn that graph lol.


----------



## F700 (Dec 17, 2020)

mochill said:


> I disagree 😁, ba has caught up to DD


Yep, lately I am impressed with a few manufacturers being able to tune the bass right for my liking out of BA structures.

I am a bit of a patriot and I had the chance to test this 3BA « Swiss made » beauty:














GaudioLabs Nair & Clariden. Review is coming soon. Best universal fit I have ever experienced, ultimate built quality and Satin Audio cable as a stock one. Could be worse. Final e-tips and Symbio Mandarin in the package.

Nicola Gianotti is an engineer who has taken his time before releasing two different iteration of the (almost) same IEM. The Nair (the neutral, mid-centric one) and the Clariden (the fun, slightly warm V-shaped one). I can testify that these 2 IEMs require a bit more attention.

Nair’s Graph




Clariden’s Graph


----------



## F700

RikudouGoku said:


> The N3 is probably the most similar to the Z1R of the stuff I have.


It’s a good « cheap » start


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> You know. I have been very impressed with these Sonion vented BAs both BGVP and Dunu is using for bass. I think for guys that feel BAs don't cut it for bass. You would be surprised how good they sound for bass. Very realistic including low end rumble. They are vented for a reason. I am doing a write up for the DM8 and testing my bass tracks. Surprising how capable BA bass has become.



The UE TF10 has been providing dynamic bass performance for over a decade already! No vented BA's. This triple BA dynamo has better bass response than half my dynamic drivers!


----------



## F700

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont doubt it being a basshead.
> 
> 
> 
> But damn that graph lol.


----------



## dharmasteve

Everybody is choosing their IEM of the year. For all it's many qualities, I would say the *LZ A7 *wins it for me. Jack of all trades, and master of *all*...as we say in the UK. (*all* not none) 
If we do what they do in Formula 1, and have a team award, the team of the year is to me
 *TRi*
I own three of them the TRi i4, TRi i3 and the TRi Starsea, and had time with the stunning TRi Starlight. Amazing four IEM's. For diversity whilst keeping such great sound..  TRi the team award. What a great year we have had.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont doubt it being a basshead.
> 
> 
> 
> But damn that graph lol.


Also blonana apparently similar to 😂


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEM of 2020? 

*Overall* : *LZ A7*
*Best Single Dynamic* : *NF Audio NM2+*
*Most underrated/overlooked winner* : *NiceHCK NX7 mkIII*
*Best Budget under $100* : *SFR MT300*
*Best Budget Under $50* : *CCA CST*


----------



## F700 (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, let’s play... based on what I own or have tested on loan:

Best IEM, cost no object: P-EAR-S UT-3 (CIEM)

Best IEM, price/performance/personal budget ratio: Ety ER2XR (Smabat ST-10s B/G as an earbud)

Best budget IEM: Blon 03, even slightly modded, it remains the king. I am disappointed with the 2020 budget offering tbh.

Best portable amp: Phatlab Chimera

Best portable DAC/AMP: Dethonray Honey H1

Best discovery: GaudioLabs Nair & Clariden + P-EAR-S Audio SH-2U & UT-3

Best exotic gear: xDuoo X10T II digital source

Best combo: Dethonray DTR1 / Phatlab Chimera / Final E5000 / OC Studio Silver 4.4mm UEX silver cable and Xelastec tips.

Best community: Head-Fi

« Best Head-Fi » members (to me, in no particular order, actually the ones I would like to thank for their contribution, support and passionate discussions) :@RikudouGoku, @noplsestar, @Passenger11, @Scuba Devils, @FastAndClean, @Nostoi, @kmmbd, @WraithApe, @kenz, @immortalsoul, @chaotic_angel, @Cat Music, @davidmolliere, @Final Audio... and sorry for the ones I forgot. Name dropping? Yes, and?

Have a nice X-Mas all of you. It’s not easy down here nowadays, but music, family, friends and this great community are heartwarming.


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> IEM of 2020?
> 
> *Overall* : *LZ A7*
> *Best Single Dynamic* : *NF Audio NM2+*
> ...


Idk if I missed but could you please share your thoughts on CCA CST? How's the sound?


----------



## purplesun (Dec 17, 2020)

My 2020 iem highlights:
Favourite: Fiio FH3
Best value: Jadeaudio EA1 or KBear Believe
Biggest "Wow!": KBear Believe
Overall highlight of 2020: The Return of the Dynamic Drivers!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 17, 2020)

brsdrgn said:


> Idk if I missed but could you please share your thoughts on CCA CST? How's the sound?



Sure thing. The CST has that fantastic timbre of a woodie. Airy highs, strong prominent mids, and adequate bass. It's not a pronounced bass, or boomy, but it's a very balanced and transparent sound. For $12.00, they are the biggest surprise purchase of 2020. With most all my purchases, I had adequate to above average expectations, but the CST was a tempered expectation that far exceeded anything I thought i'd get out of a sub $20 earphone. They fit really nicely, look very sweet, and have a wide soundstage, transparent sound, and can really kick out the details. Well tuned cheap driver by CCA. Not leading class imaging and the bass may leave some wanting, but if you're a fan of accurate timbre, lots of details from a balanced tuning, and transparancy, then this is a no-brainer cheapy to purchase.


----------



## purplesun (Dec 17, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sure thing. The CST has that fantastic timbre of a woodie. Airy highs, strong prominent mids, and adequate bass. It's not a pronounced bass, or boomy, but it's a very balanced and transparent sound. For $12.00, they are the biggest surprise purchase of 2020. With most all my purchases, I had adequate to above average expectations, but the CST was a tempered expectation that far exceeded anything I thought i'd get out of a sub $20 earphone. They fit really nicely, look very sweet, and have a wide soundstage, transparent sound, and can really kick out the details. Well tuned cheap driver by CCA. Not leading class imaging and the bass may leave some wanting, but if you're a fan of accurate timbre, lots of details from a balanced tuning, and transparancy, then this is a no-brainer cheapy to purchase.


Agreed. I have the CST as well. IMHO, it's good value ($12) for trebleheads, or for treble-sensitives using EQ to tame the highs. For me, everything else about it scores quite well - under the $30 price range. But it's not to my taste; I have a friend's kid who loves his KZ ZSN - he's getting this one!


----------



## xanlamin

purplesun said:


> My 2020 iem highlights:
> Favourite: Fiio FH3
> Best value: Jadeaudio EA1 or KBear Believe
> Biggest "Wow!": KBear Believe



I have the EA1 as well. Would you consider the Believe as an upgrade to the EA1?


----------



## purplesun

xanlamin said:


> I have the EA1 as well. Would you consider the Believe as an upgrade to the EA1?


If you have good source quality - definitely yes!


----------



## chinmie

i didn't buy much this time of year, but my personal best buy of 2020 would be:
overall: LZ A7
under $100: Tinhifi T2 Plus
improvement of life: TRN BT20S Pro
earbuds under $50: Tronsmart Onyx Ace


----------



## tgx78

Best buy: Volt 
Honorable mention: IT07
3rd place: A7
Finally acquired this year: IER-Z1R
Looking forward to: ZEN & FD5


----------



## H T T (Dec 17, 2020)

My 2020 isn’t over for purchases yet. This may be edited.

Overall gem of 2020: FiiO FD1
I can’t get my head around how this bargain unit just does so much right.

Looking forward to: my Starfield arriving and then ordering either the FD5 or Blessing 2: Dusk
If the FD5 has a filter that results in refined technicalities with an FD1 tuning then the choice is easy between the FD5 and B2Dusk. If the FD5’s filters don’t have an FD1 tuning then I will probably go with the Dusk.


----------



## PopZeus (Dec 17, 2020)

Picked up the Tripowin TC-01 today and my immediate impression is that it's a very well done implementation of that common "chi-fi" V tuning. Technicalities are completely respectable for the price competition. But obviously, IEMs in general offer the best sound quality value in the sub-$100 category. A touch bright in the lower treble, but the driver material makes the treble less crispy than carbon-based dynamic drivers tuned similarly. Aggressive and slightly rough, the treble can sound clean and delicate when called upon. Bass is fun and slams, mids sound fairly natural, with the balance between lower and upper mids in tact. I can't say how it compares to the IT00 or BL01 because break-in, but it's more comfortable than the BLON. So, yeah, not sure if it's a keeper just yet but I think I like it more than the BL01?


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Dec 17, 2020)

2020 (budget-fi to mid-fi)

Best IEM: LZ A7
Favorite IEM: NF Audio NM2+
Most Fun IEM: FiiO FH3
Best Budget IEM: Tin T2+
Best Cable: Tri Through


----------



## bhima

H T T said:


> My 2020 isn’t over for purchases yet. This may be edited.
> 
> Overall gem of 2020: FiiO FD1
> I can’t get my head around how this bargain unit just does so much right.
> ...



I have an FD1 on its way from Amazon. I hope I enjoy it as much as you do. Am considering between the A7 and the FD5 after I sell some gear. Excited to hear the FD5 impressions from this community.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> Everybody is choosing their IEM of the year. For all it's many qualities, I would say the *LZ A7 *wins it for me. Jack of all trades, and master of *all*...as we say in the UK. (*all* not none)
> If we do what they do in Formula 1, and have a team award, the team of the year is to me
> *TRi*
> I own three of them the TRi i4, TRi i3 and the TRi Starsea, and had time with the stunning TRi Starlight. Amazing four IEM's. For diversity whilst keeping such great sound..  TRi the team award. What a great year we have had.


Given that Tri and KBEar are sister brands, add the Believe to the list for team TriEar.


xanlamin said:


> I have the EA1 as well. Would you consider the Believe as an upgrade to the EA1?


Very much so.   As good as the FD1/EA1 are, especially for their prices, I realized that the Believe has made my FD1 wholly redundant.


H T T said:


> ....and then ordering either the FD5 or Blessing 2: Dusk
> If the FD5 has a filter that results in refined technicalities with an FD1 tuning then the choice is easy between the FD5 and B2Dusk. If the FD5’s filters don’t have an FD1 tuning then I will probably go with the Dusk.


Save some money and get the KBEar Believe.   It is a direct upgrade to the FD1, IMO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

One thing i've noticed, and that is the LZ A7 sits atop a lot of lists, and i'm guessing it will appear on more lists in the next couple days? The LZ A7 seems to be the consensus king of 2020.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> One thing i've noticed, and that is the LZ A7 sits atop a lot of lists, and i'm guessing it will appear on more lists in the next couple days? The LZ A7 seems to be the consensus king of 2020.


I’ve only read of one person who didn’t absolutely love it. Amazing that it can please so many picky audiophiles.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KutuzovGambit said:


> I’ve only read of one person who didn’t absolutely love it. Amazing that it can please so many picky audiophiles.


You have no idea (actually you do) how big a feat that is, to get a consensus on audio gear. There's always the surge, the train, then the naysayers who want to beat down and derail the train. So for the LZ A7 to hold such an esteemed place all this time, it says something loudly about how good it really is.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> New FAAEAL IEM. Bullet shaped set. Called the Poppy. Looks non detachable cable wise.
> Going at $12 - 14 on a few shops on Aliexpress. Single DD 6 mm.
> 
> Since it is called Poppy, could it be a gateway drug IEM to the music hobby? "Religion is the opium of the people" as Karl Marx says, maybe for us, "Music is the opium of the audiophile". But if the graph on the store page is legit, it sure does looks scary, it looks like something drawn in a kindergarden TBH. FWIW, FAAEAL is better known for their earbuds and their last IEM the FAAEAL Hibiscus had polarizing reviews. Any brave souls who wanna try this druggie IEM?


Just ordered this one. Should arrive within 6 days. Got it for less than $6 USD.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Just ordered this one. Should arrive within 6 days. Got it for less than $6 USD.



Where? All I’m seeing is like $11-&12


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 18, 2020)

Slater said:


> Where? All I’m seeing is like $11-&12


Shopee bro. It's a Southeast Asian online shopping site. I got intrigued by the "house-sound" of Faaeal with their IEMs. For example, the graph they released for the Hibiscus was U-shaped but when reviewers graphed it, the bass response was very neutral. The Poppy's metal-built with thick wires while also coming with a case and two sets of tips.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Shopee bro. It's a Southeast Asian online shopping site. I got intrigued by the "house-sound" of Faaeal with their IEMs. For example, the graph they released for the Hibiscus was U-shaped but when reviewers graphed it, the bass response was very neutral. The Poppy's metal-built with thick wires while also coming with a case and two sets of tips.



Ah ok. I wish I could move to somewhere I could access Shoppee, but that isn’t going to happen right now.

So for now, I guess it’s Aliexpress @ $12


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The LZ A7 and Fiio X3III play together like peanut butter and jelly. Like wine and cheese. Like turkey and stuffing. Beautifully melodic and musical combination. High class rig.


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> IEM of 2020?
> 
> *Overall* : *LZ A7*
> *Best Single Dynamic* : *NF Audio NM2+*
> ...



The fact that you seem to appreciate the MT300 so much makes me super hyped about them. Can't wait for my pair to arrive


----------



## chinmie

i know it's reeally late already, but i finally able to listen to the KBear i3. My friend sent me his unit, although not with the stock cable. He likes it enough to pair it with this cable that cost more than the i3 itself. by the size of it, it should have a really low impedance. 

my impression on this reminds me of when i first listened to the Blon BL03: exciting, but tilted to the midbass a bit much for my taste, and maybe the treble is also a bit too sparkly, but this is just me nitpicking. 
treble extention, overall resolution, and soundstage are better than the BL03 though.
But overall i do agree that this i3 is a good IEM for the price, especially for those who enjoy warm sounding bass and midbass, large sense of space of the music, and without sacrificing the details of the mids and treble. 

On other note, i think i have to revise my views on the Tape Pro.. i don't know what processes that contributed to this change, might just be the combinations of what playlists i use, playing with the bass port, using different dac/amps with different gain settings, but now it sounds..good.. 
Now i like it that i decided not to let it go and listen to it more. 
Even when comparing it to the i3, i personally prefer the Tape Pro. 

i still not going to say go out and buy this now, as the Tape Pro is still polarizing as it is now. it's better to wait for more reviews and impressions to come in first. all i could say that this Tape Pro is certainly would not leave a good impression out of the box, and had i got rid of it as soon as i didn't like it the first few listen, i would never hear it in this state.


----------



## slex

chinmie said:


> i know it's reeally late already, but i finally able to listen to the KBear i3. My friend sent me his unit, although not with the stock cable. He likes it enough to pair it with this cable that cost more than the i3 itself. by the size of it, it should have a really low impedance.
> 
> my impression on this reminds me of when i first listened to the Blon BL03: exciting, but tilted to the midbass a bit much for my taste, and maybe the treble is also a bit too sparkly, but this is just me nitpicking.
> treble extention, overall resolution, and soundstage are better than the BL03 though.
> ...


Good info on TP. Any estimation of time you have on TP?


----------



## chinmie

slex said:


> Good info on TP. Any estimation of time you have on TP?



it arrived in 10th of December, and i'm listening/testing it on and off, so not everyday. i'd say still less than 10 hours of playtime.


----------



## slex

chinmie said:


> it arrived in 10th of December, and i'm listening/testing it on and off, so not everyday. i'd say still less than 10 hours of playtime.


Strange, I undid my fluke mod and now sounds better 😄 Must me the driver in hibernation mode.


----------



## chinmie

slex said:


> Strange, I undid my fluke mod and now sounds better 😄 Must me the driver in hibernation mode.



what's that fluke mod?  i haven't heard it before


----------



## slex

chinmie said:


> what's that fluke mod?  i haven't heard it before


When I got them day one, it's sounded off and unbalanced. So I decided to shaft in some dried alchohol swaps into the larger bore hole in the nozzle.

Can you described the difference when you got it day one and now?


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> The fact that you seem to appreciate the MT300 so much makes me super hyped about them. Can't wait for my pair to arrive


You pulled the trigger on it?  

See, this is why you wait until 2020 is over before you declare your iem of the year. You never know if you will get something else lol.


----------



## chinmie

slex said:


> When I got them day one, it's sounded off and unbalanced. So I decided to shaft in some dried alchohol swaps into the larger bore hole in the nozzle.
> 
> Can you described the difference when you got it day one and now?



 at first time i listened to it the high mid/low treble area is too pronounced, making the sound "honky" and nasal, also the treble seems to cut off early and compressed sounding, like someone run an overdrive or bitcrusher effect over the whole sound. 

fast forward today, the compression sound is much less apparent.. even gone? at keast if it's still there it's not bothering me that makes me notice. also the nasal sound is much improved. it's still has a lean sounding mids, but not to the point of unnatural compared to other IEMs in a direct shootout /comparison


----------



## slex

if my auditory


chinmie said:


> at first time i listened to it the high mid/low treble area is too pronounced, making the sound "honky" and nasal, also the treble seems to cut off early and compressed sounding, like someone run an overdrive or bitcrusher effect over the whole sound.
> 
> fast forward today, the compression sound is much less apparent.. even gone? at keast if it's still there it's not bothering me that makes me notice. also the nasal sound is much improved. it's still has a lean sounding mids, but not to the point of unnatural compared to other IEMs in a direct shootout /comparison


ok thanks for sharing. If my auditory memory serves me right, it's a tad increase in resolution especially towards the area you described. Don't have the bloated bass I experienced day one.


----------



## H T T (Dec 18, 2020)

bhima said:


> I have an FD1 on its way from Amazon. I hope I enjoy it as much as you do. Am considering between the A7 and the FD5 after I sell some gear. Excited to hear the FD5 impressions from this community.



I hope the FD1 works for you. I just love the FD1's tuning.



IEMusic said:


> Given that Tri and KBEar are sister brands, add the Believe to the list for team TriEar.
> 
> Very much so.   As good as the FD1/EA1 are, especially for their prices, I realized that the Believe has made my FD1 wholly redundant.
> 
> Save some money and get the KBEar Believe.   It is a direct upgrade to the FD1, IMO.



I can see your point regarding the Believe vis a vis the FD1 and FD5. What pops into my head is that the FD5 is likely a direct upgrade to the Believe and a couple jumps over the FD1. I am going to wait until some reviews come in before I jump on purchasing it. I am quite wary of the FOTM that runs strong here. I fall for it at times and contribute to it at times. The Dusk also is calling to me. I am going to take a wait and see approach. I already have a number of IEMs that I thoroughly enjoy. I don't feel much pressure to "upgrade".


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> You pulled the trigger on it?
> 
> See, this is why you wait until 2020 is over before you declare your iem of the year. You never know if you will get something else lol.



Yes I did. I'm also waiting for the Spring 2 so better hold off a bit longer before making any conclusions about this year


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Yes I did. I'm also waiting for the Spring 2 so better hold off a bit longer before making any conclusions about this year


Its only 2 more weeks. We can hold back our urges to buy something else...I hope.


----------



## H T T

RikudouGoku said:


> Its only 2 more weeks. We can hold back our urges to buy something else...I hope.



That is tough some times with such great equipment coming out and us "addicts" reinforcing each other...


----------



## IEMusic

H T T said:


> That is tough some times with such great equipment coming out and us "addicts" reinforcing each other...


Yep, I just keep visiting this pub, with foolish hopes of getting sober.

(Disclaimer: no disrespect to those for whom this is a very real disease)


----------



## brsdrgn

H T T said:


> That is tough some times with such great equipment coming out and us "addicts" reinforcing each other...


I can't resist. Thanks to... mhm due to this threat I spent a lot of money. Do I regret? Nope 🤑


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’d like to listen iBasso IT07, Dunu Zen and BGVP DM8 also but this year my wallet is burnt 😂.
Volt with ISN AG8 is my favorite, but Reecho Insects Awaken impressed me also!


----------



## Dsnuts

My vote for best cheapo and surprise bag earphone which ended up being the actual value of the surprise bag. Surprise indeed. X49.


----------



## Gee Simpson

How does the NM+2 compare to the LZ A7? Is the A7 clear upgrade? I currently use the iBasso IT00.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> How does the NM+2 compare to the LZ A7? Is the A7 clear upgrade? I currently use the iBasso IT00.



It's a clear upgrade, but at double the cost? i don't think so. I think for a single dynamic, the NM2+ has incredible technical abilities, superior timbre to the A7, and better bass, but the A7 is smoother, more enveloping stage, and you can change the tuning to your precise liking.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@peter123 The MT300 just has this unique and addicting sound signature. The treble is so airy and extended, it shimmers and shines like no other iem in my collection. the bass is very articulate, and it's just a unique sounding earphone. it's hard for me to put into words. you'll get to hear it for yourself. If the Mofesest Trio would have had the high end that the MT300 has, it would have been a world beater, and i'd still have it.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Gee Simpson said:


> How does the NM+2 compare to the LZ A7? Is the A7 clear upgrade? I currently use the iBasso IT00.


The NM2+ focuses more on clarity while the A7 is more musical. The A7 is better, but IMO more complementary to the NM2+ than a clear upgrade. With all due respect to others who feel differently.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Wow, so it seems the NM+2 are amazing value then. I may wait to see if they go on sale again..


----------



## H T T

If the NM+2 wasn't so upper mids/lower treble oriented, it would be a must buy for me. *My* ears thank me for not purchasing the NM2+. A re-tune is on my radar.


----------



## RikudouGoku

H T T said:


> If the NM+2 wasn't so upper mids/lower treble oriented, it would be a must buy for me. *My* ears thank me for not purchasing the NM2+. A re-tune is on my radar.


Hoping for the "plus ultra" version?


----------



## Scuba Devils (Dec 18, 2020)

My discoveries of the year are all since joining this wonderful forum in November and becoming absolutely obsessed with reading reviews and drooling over various IEMs! - the knowledge here is just incredible.

In the last 2 months, I've picked up:

Final E5000
Hidizs MS4
Sony XBA-N3
I've not yet tried the N3, away till Christmas day - can't wait. Absolutely adore the other two - I had a bit of a love/hate relationship with the E5000s and they almost went back to Amazon on a couple of occassions - rescued by some more experimenting with tips and ultimately using the ear hooks... now it's just love.

I'm wondering whats next, very tempted on the KBear Believe and at a higher price bracket, something from DUNU - been eyeing up the 4001... know nothing about them other than reviews I've read but I do love the appearance.


----------



## Gee Simpson

H T T said:


> If the NM+2 wasn't so upper mids/lower treble oriented, it would be a must buy for me. *My* ears thank me for not purchasing the NM2+. A re-tune is on my radar.



So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Scuba Devils said:


> My discoveries of the year are all since joining this wonderful forum in November and becoming absolutely obsessed with reading reviews and drooling over various IEMs! - the knowledge here is just incredible.
> 
> In the last 2 months, I've picked up:
> 
> ...


It's gonna be a fun Christmas for you then.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Gee Simpson said:


> So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?


It’s neutral-bright. But with really good bass. Not warm though.


----------



## Scuba Devils

RikudouGoku said:


> It's gonna be a fun Christmas for you then.



I'm like a big (mid-40s) kid counting down the days - a tough year with COVID and for other reasons myself, this journey has really lifted the mood!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?



Not at all. There is nothing "warm" about the NM2+. Not even close. Even the metal housing is cold to the touch lol


----------



## jant71 (Dec 18, 2020)

Intime SHO DD coming in January for about $250. DD does not mean dynamic driver more than it does little brother(to their flagship) so it has both the dynamic and VST tweeter but is a more affordable baby flagship or SHO Jr.


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Not at all. There is nothing "warm" about the NM2+. Not even close. Even the metal housing is cold to the touch lol


That's a good one.


Gee Simpson said:


> So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?


It's not warm, it's not too bright but definitely a special iem for its price range. 

LZ A7 is more neutral sounding and with the changeable tips you can tune it according to your taste.

However, a7 is more than twice the nm2+'s price so it's up to you. If you want to play secure go for LZ A7.


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> However, a7 is more than twice the nm2+'s price so it's up to you. If you want to play secure go for LZ A7.



@Gee Simpson or wait for another sales if you are not in rush. I bought my A7 at $226 after discounting and couponing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

sutosuto said:


> @Gee Simpson or wait for another sales if you are not in rush. I bought my A7 at $226 after discounting and couponing.



That's a fantastic price! I got mine for $280 with rush shipping. Worth...every...penny.


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm not in any rush so I can wait.


----------



## H T T (Dec 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Hoping for the "plus ultra" version?





My faves:

https://myheroacademia.fandom.com/wiki/Ochaco_Uraraka

https://myheroacademia.fandom.com/wiki/Shota_Aizawa

https://myheroacademia.fandom.com/wiki/Shoto_Todoroki

https://myheroacademia.fandom.com/wiki/Mei_Hatsume


----------



## H T T (Dec 18, 2020)

Gee Simpson said:


> So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?



It is bright, really bright (subjective and interpreting) from what I ascertain from the graph and impressions. It would be absolutely a must buy for me if it wasn't so treble heavy. And, no, unless the treble is tamed in a future iteration, no one can convince me that the NM2+ is not way too bright for me.


----------



## brsdrgn

sutosuto said:


> @Gee Simpson or wait for another sales if you are not in rush. I bought my A7 at $226 after discounting and couponing.


Same here. Did you buy on AE from NiceHCK?

However, nm2+ was also cheaper. I paid 118$ during the black friday.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Intime SHO DD coming in January for about $250. DD does not mean dynamic driver more than it does little brother(to their flagship) so it has both the dynamic and VST tweeter but is a more affordable baby flagship or SHO Jr.


Will get ir


----------



## sutosuto

brsdrgn said:


> Same here. Did you buy on AE from NiceHCK?


I bought from KRHIFI, for some reason they were cheaper than NiceHCK.
They immediatelly shipped the A7 after I placed the order and I received them about a week (to  Singapore) which is very impressive as it was Black Friday.


----------



## Makahl (Dec 18, 2020)

H T T said:


> It is bright, really bright (subjective and interpreting) from what I ascertain from the graph and impressions. It would be absolutely a must buy for me if it wasn't so treble heavy. And, no, unless the treble is tamed in a future iteration, no one can convince me that the NM2+ is not way too bright for me.



I won't convince you but actually it's kinda funny that you seem to love the FD1 and dismiss the NM2+ because it's boosted at the upper-mids and treble. Have you seen the FD1's graph?



(banbeu uses the same coupler as crinacle, so it shouldn't be an off comparison)

They look to follow the same kind of signature to me. I got the NM2+ yesterday and I don't find it either shouty or shrill at all with the right tip. But I've more found that uncontrolled narrow peaks at 6-8KHz are annoying and fatiguing than the DF looking rise at ~2KHz and then decline towards 10KHz, and in NM2+'s case there's a dip at this area, so I don't find any issue such as sibilance or too much brilliance, but sure it's on the cooler side.

BTW, I even modded the NM2+ using KXXS' filter to see how would they perform, and even though the KXXS filters on NM2+ look more even and appealing on a graph, IRL it kinda lost that clarity and it turned out as a bit boring to me. But maybe a good remedy for those sensible at such pinna-gain.




(light blue = KXXS filter on NM2+ / red/blue NM2+ stock left and right)


----------



## H T T (Dec 18, 2020)

Makahl said:


> I won't convince you but actually it's kinda funny that you seem to love the FD1 and dismiss the NM2+ because it's boosted at the upper-mids and treble. Have you seen the FD1's graph?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My FD1, in my ears, is much less treble boosted and peaked than the graphs. I don’t have multiple units so I can’t say if it is production variance. My FD1 is less treble “peaky” than my FH1s. Also, many posters here have remarked about the NM2+ being on the bright side.If someone wants to send me aNM2+ to try in my own ears, I am open to trying it.

I am basing my opinions on actual listening experience and not on  graphs of a fr response to sine wave sweeps. Perhaps my ear canals and auditory anomalies compensate for the FD1?


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> How does the NM+2 compare to the LZ A7? Is the A7 clear upgrade? I currently use the iBasso IT00.


Not an ”upgrade”, just different.  More bass, better for very complex music, customizable, great timbral accuracy for a tribrid, but not as natural sounding as the NM2+.   NM2+ has much better holographic imaging to me.  Complementary IMO.


KutuzovGambit said:


> ....but IMO more complementary to the NM2+ than a clear upgrade. With all due respect to others who feel differently.


I feel the same!


H T T said:


> If the NM+2 wasn't so upper mids/lower treble oriented, it would be a must buy for me. *My* ears thank me for not purchasing the NM2+. A re-tune is on my radar.


Maybe an upcoming NA2+?


Gee Simpson said:


> So it wouldn't be suitable for someone like me who prefers a warmer sound?


Nope


H T T said:


> It is bright, really bright (subjective and interpreting) from what I ascertain *from the graph and impressions*. It would be absolutely a must buy for me if it wasn't so *treble heavy*. And, no, unless the treble is tamed in a future iteration, no one can convince me that the NM2+ is not way too bright for me.


The only one who can convince you, is you, if you actually listen to it rather than judge by here-say and graphs.   I’m very glad I took a chance on it, even after knowing my upper mid sensitivities and seeing the graph beforehand.  It is actually not treble heavy at all.  Many people found the FD1 to have shouty upper mids.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Makahl said:


> I won't convince you but actually it's kinda funny that you seem to love the FD1 and dismiss the NM2+ because it's boosted at the upper-mids and treble. Have you seen the FD1's graph?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same experience when trying a micropore tape mod on the NM2+ it just made it boring.


----------



## IEMusic

H T T said:


> If someone wants to send me aNM2+ to try in my own ears, I am open to trying it.


I can very much understand your hesitancy in buying it blindly, nothing wrong with that, but it doesn’t help anyone to parrot what others may or may not have said.  Calling it “bright” as a fact, when you really don’t know is not fair.


----------



## H T T

IEMusic said:


> Not an ”upgrade”, just different.  More bass, better for very complex music, customizable, great timbral accuracy for a tribrid, but not as natural sounding as the NM2+.   NM2+ has much better holographic imaging to me.  Complementary IMO.
> 
> I feel the same!
> 
> ...



Sure, I will try it if NF audio sends me a free set. I already have competent treble/mid-centric units. I don’t see the need to spend my money to cover something I already have covered, especially when it isn’t my preferred tuning. My wallet is only so big.


----------



## H T T (Dec 18, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> I can very much understand your hesitancy in buying it blindly, nothing wrong with that, but it doesn’t help anyone to parrot what others may or may not have said.  Calling it “bright” as a fact, when you really don’t know is not fair.



Then what good are poster impressions and reviews then? What is the purpose of this site?


----------



## Makahl

H T T said:


> My FD1, in my ears, is much less treble boosted and peaked than the graphs. I don’t have multiple units so I can’t say if it is production variance. My FD1 is less treble “peaky” than my FH1s. Also, many posters here have remarked about the NM2+ being on the bright side.If someone wants to send me aNM2+ to try in my own ears, I am open to trying it.
> 
> I am basing my opinions on actual listening experience and not on  graphs of a fr response to sine wave sweeps. Perhaps my ear canals and auditory anomalies compensate for the FD1?



Well, I'm just making a point on how graphs don't tell everything and I think we agree with that. Also, being on the bright side sounds quite different than "treble heavy" and "please fix it asap otherwise I won't buy it".


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

H T T said:


> Then what good are poster impressions and reviews then? What is the purpose of this site?



Save your money and get the MT300 instead. It's got a beautiful balanced tone, airy and extended treble that's not harsh, but just exquisitely unique and natural, and built like a tank. Plus awesome bass, soundstage, and detail retrieval.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

According to my ears, the TDK EST is superior to the Sonion EST. Better timbre and extension.


----------



## IEMusic

H T T said:


> Sure, I will try it if NF audio sends me a free set. I already have competent treble/mid-centric units. I don’t see the need to spend my money to cover something I already have covered, especially when it isn’t my preferred tuning. My wallet is only so big.


If you enjoy your FD1, great!  No need to worry about the NM2+, especially if you worry that you may not like it.



H T T said:


> Then what good are poster impressions and reviews then? What is the purpose of this site?


Poster impressions and reviews are great to help you make informed decisions, NOT to let you repeat what someone else said and pass it off as fact, w/o acutally having listened to the item yourself.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 18, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> If you enjoy your FD1, great!  No need to worry about the NM2+, especially if you worry that you may not like it.
> 
> 
> Poster impressions and reviews are great to help you make informed decisions, NOT to let you repeat what someone else said and pass it off as fact, w/o acutally having listened to the item yourself.



I agree with you. It's to make decisions. Like with the MT300, a couple reviewers said it had conherency issues. Mine has not had that issue, and has passed the coherency tests (The Who - Eminence Front, Dino - I Like It, Absu - A Shield With A Face) with flying colors. They also said it was on the bright side. Nope. It's very balanced, with extended and natural highs. Not bright or treble leaning. The bass is very articulate and authoritative. Had I listened to those reviews, i wouldn't have gotten such an awesome earphone, But the MT100 got enough positive reviews that I took a shot at the MT300 and WINNER WINNER chicken dinner!


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @peter123 The MT300 just has this unique and addicting sound signature. The treble is so airy and extended, it shimmers and shines like no other iem in my collection. the bass is very articulate, and it's just a unique sounding earphone. it's hard for me to put into words. you'll get to hear it for yourself. If the Mofesest Trio would have had the high end that the MT300 has, it would have been a world beater, and i'd still have it.


Thanks for sharing! I'm even more hyped now


----------



## peter123

Gee Simpson said:


> How does the NM+2 compare to the LZ A7? Is the A7 clear upgrade? I currently use the iBasso IT00.



In my opinion it's a clear upgrade. For my preferences and the music I listen to I really don't find the NM2+ to do anything better than the A7. As always music library and personal preference will be the most deciding factor as both are very capable from a technical perspective. I think one of the reasons that so many people enjoy the A7 is the fact that it can be tuned to one's music and preference. In theory there's ten times bigger chance that you'll find your sweet spot with it compared to a none tunable IEM. 

That being said the NM2+ is fantastic, especially for its price.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@IEMusic how is nm2+ compared to Tea?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree with you. It's to make decisions. Like with the MT300, a couple reviewers said it had conherency issues. Mine has not had that issue, and has passed the coherency tests (The Who - Eminence Front, Dino - I Like It, Absu - A Shield With A Face) with flying colors. They also said it was on the bright side. Nope. It's very balanced, with extended and natural highs. Not bright or treble leaning. The bass is very articulate and authoritative. Had I listened to those reviews, i wouldn't have gotten such an awesome earphone, But the MT100 got enough positive reviews that I took a shot at the MT300 and WINNER WINNER chicken dinner!


Would you have paid the launch price for it? Somewhere around 180 usd. it is like half the price now lol.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree with you. It's to make decisions. Like with the MT300, a couple reviewers said it had conherency issues. Mine has not had that issue, and has passed the coherency tests (The Who - Eminence Front, Dino - I Like It, Absu - A Shield With A Face) with flying colors. They also said it was on the bright side. Nope. It's very balanced, with extended and natural highs. Not bright or treble leaning. The bass is very articulate and authoritative. Had I listened to those reviews, i wouldn't have gotten such an awesome earphone, But the MT100 got enough positive reviews that I took a shot at the MT300 and WINNER WINNER chicken dinner!


MT300 are surprisingly coherent, especially compared to my other tribrids, such as **** and NX7 pro.

I love how the DD is very capable but contained not to steal the show, and the sizzling highs are unique, really akin to good old tapes/cassettes.

I do wonder about "TDK EST", there was an IEM with this name, so any search is derailed (purposedly(?)). If someone have the information on this driver - it will be very much appreciated.

MT300 and Blon 03 were my main "great finds of the year" outside of my favourite KZ/CCA.

After Blon, I never felt any propensity to get other single DDs


----------



## alexandros a

audio123 said:


> Apparently, the DK-2001 is sold out. Reviewed it earlier this year, Dunu DK-2001.
> I am now curious what hybrid IEMs will come out next year.


Lucky enough to have found one.... Just a few minutes ago ordered that one.... 
Judging from DN2000 and only that.... Hoping I am in for a treat.....


----------



## IEMusic

Xinlisupreme said:


> @IEMusic how is nm2+ compared to Tea?


The NM2+ is “brighter”, in that the upper midrange and lower treble are more pronounced.  While I don’t consider the Tea to be dark, it is definitely more laid back sounding.  the NM2+ really goes for clarity and resolution, whereas the Tea, has good clarity, but is not up front about it. The Tea is sub bass biased, with a neutral mid bass.   The NM2+ has both the mid bass and sub bass slightly boosted.  I find the imaging on the Tea to be better and more holographic, but the NM2+ has the best imaging of any single-DD IEM that I’ve heard thus far.   The Tea is one of the best at imaging of the IEMs I’ve hear, only bested by the MEST, for me.  I like the timbral accuracy of the Tea, but the NM2+ is still better.


----------



## lgcubana

alexandros a said:


> Lucky enough to have found one.... Just a few minutes ago ordered that one....
> Judging from DN2000 and only that.... *Hoping I am in for a treat*.....


*Dunu DK-2001*
You are, if you're open to using the Hiby R5's MSEB

_this is my Qudelix-5K PEQ settings_


----------



## pepodenata

I just posted my first review on Head-Fi. KBear BElive has gotten me to do it. A reading is appreciated ... Greetings from Spain.  Aquí  > https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-believe.24766/reviews


----------



## PCgaming4ever

wayofthedawn said:


> I'd buy the Leisurely Audio IEMs if i knew how to purchase them


Not sure if anyone has gotten their hands on these outside of China yet and could give their impression. However I just took the plunge (maybe I'm just insane) and bought a pair L12 (go big or go home right) to import to the USA. I am not a fan of the gold color and probably should have gotten them in a custom color but whatever I'm not trying to win a fashion show I'm just here for the sound. All the reviews on TaoBao intrigued me enough to buy them.


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These company's doing BA only iem's need to contact Jerry Harvey and ask him how to tune a BA with punchy and weighty bass, because the way he tuned the TF10 is nothing short of amazing. Best BA bass i've ever heard and that even goes for my old Sony XBA40 and the UE900s.



He’s probably under a non-compete contract to not be able to tune for other companies. That’s pretty standard, at least for X number of years. Otherwise, he could just go to UE etc competitors and double dip.


----------



## kmmbd

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These company's doing BA only iem's need to contact Jerry Harvey and ask him how to tune a BA with punchy and weighty bass, because the way he tuned the TF10 is nothing short of amazing. Best BA bass i've ever heard and that even goes for my old Sony XBA40 and the UE900s.


Hope you can try the Dunu Studio SA6 and Audiosense T800. Great bass slam and rumble from vented Sonion BAs out there (when properly implemented). Another IEM that's very old but still got good bass is the Final FI-BA-SS. For a 10+ year old design it's got some really good bass. Though in the end all BA bass drivers lack the texture of good dynamic-drivers, but something's gotta give.


----------



## RikudouGoku

*Before:*








*After:*







*Welcome to Asgard

Topping E30 + JDS OL Switch + Schiit Asgard 3 VS Topping E30 + JDS OL Switch + JDS Atom*

(* = very good change will have a hard time picking the Atom over the A3.)

*Sony XBA-N3*: lower bass extension but actually a bit cleaner. *

*JVC HA-MX100V*: Even more natural sound, a bit cleaner and bigger soundstage. *

*Sony MDR-1AM2*: Cleaner bass (tighter and faster), a bit more forward vocals, bigger soundstage and more details, warmer tonality. *

*Sennheiser HD 560S*: a bit warmer and more natural sounding. *

*Tin Hifi P1*: warmer tonality and tighter/faster bass.

*Tanchjim Oxygen*: tighter, faster and more textured bass. Slightly warmer tonality.

*Sony XBA-Z5*: lower bass extension and a bit more rumble but similar clarity.

*LZ A7 (pop-red)*: much better bass texture. *

*Fiio FH3*: slightly warmer tonality, lower bass extension and better bass texture. *

*Intime Sora 2*: better bass texture.

*Blon BL-03 (mesh mod)*: better bass extension, tighter/faster and cleaner. *

*Final Audio E5000*: a bit tighter/faster bass but even warmer than it already is (not good).

*LZ A6 (pink)*: better bass texture and bigger soundstage. *

Warmer tonality, lower bass extension, tighter/faster bass are the general changes.

Build quality is outstanding on it. Very solid and heavy (heavier than my whole Topping E30 + JDS OL switch + JDS atom stack lol). Will not slide around on your table either when connecting/disconnecting the 6.35mm port. The volume wheel and the switches (gain, input and power) are very high quality as well. It does get warm when it is on, but not hot (I can put my arm over it like a heater, perfect for cold places like Sweden lol).

I paid 260 usd for it (haven’t received any messages about the import fees yet, but I do expect another 60ish usd for it…). If you are in the US and have iems in the 300 usd range or headphones, I will definitely recommend it (at the price of 200 usd….). But for everyone else that will probably have a lot of extra fees added on top of it, I would only recommend it if you are interested in headphones or/and have expensive iems that you want to increase the quality of.

Although If I wanted to nitpick on it, I do wish that the side panels were silver as well rather than black and that it “only” has 1 input (RCA). While even my JDS Atom has 2 (RCA and 3.5mm).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Would you have paid the launch price for it? Somewhere around 180 usd. it is like half the price now lol.



That's such a great question. After hearing them, the answer is a resounding yes, but as a blind buy? i can't say i would have. I just don't know?


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve stocked up well, for your 1st pandemic lockdown.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 21, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> You’ve stocked up well, for your 1st pandemic lockdown.


haha, yeah. This was the year to save up huh? Seems like it was the year I spent the most.  

I am also quite close to pulling the trigger on the Audioquest Nighthawk Carbon. 

I did it.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

After taking a gamble and buying the Leisurely Audio L12 this afternoon I decided to try and figure out who the heck was making these things. So far what I've seen 1. The company is a supplier for other well know IEM companies (possibly fearless audio because their cables look exactly the same and maybe others) 2. They have been in the business for 10+ years. 3. It appears they started to sell these to use up leftover stock of drivers during the pandemic. Which probably means if they continue building them after their stock levels stabilize the price will be higher. Which makes sense because 12 knowles/Sonion drivers in a IEM for $500 is pretty cheap. This is just what I've dug up from the internet.


----------



## DonMakuka

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sennheiser IE40 or IE80?



After some research it seams that the IE80 have great sound stage and similar sound signature as Sennheiser True Wireless. Thank you!!!


----------



## doushi

kmmbd said:


> Hope you can try the Dunu Studio SA6 and Audiosense T800. Great bass slam and rumble from vented Sonion BAs out there (when properly implemented). Another IEM that's very old but still got good bass is the Final FI-BA-SS. For a 10+ year old design it's got some really good bass. Though in the end all BA bass drivers lack the texture of good dynamic-drivers, but something's gotta give.


coming back to this forum after 4-5 years. heard that FI-BA-SS then, and amazed to hear that name again today.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DonMakuka said:


> After some research it seams that the IE80 have great sound stage and similar sound signature as Sennheiser True Wireless. Thank you!!!


You're welcome. as you can see, i'm a big Sennheiser fanboy myself.


----------



## 1TrickPony

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You're welcome. as you can see, i'm a big Sennheiser fanboy myself.


I miss the Trumpets on your pic. Do you still own/ listen to them??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

1TrickPony said:


> I miss the Trumpets on your pic. Do you still own/ listen to them??



Yes i do and yes i do. i love listening to them with classic rock and jazz. they are still amazing audio gear nearly a decade later.


----------



## DBaldock9

Has anyone here seen this Dual DAC, Dual Balanced Output (2.5mm & 4.4mm) Headphone Amp?
.
It's on the ddHiFi AliExpress store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001859874786.html
.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> Has anyone here seen this Dual DAC, Dual Balanced Output (2.5mm & 4.4mm) Headphone Amp?
> .
> It's on the ddHiFi AliExpress store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001859874786.html
> .



That looks quite interesting. I'm interested.


----------



## courierdriver

DBaldock9 said:


> Has anyone here seen this Dual DAC, Dual Balanced Output (2.5mm & 4.4mm) Headphone Amp?
> .
> It's on the ddHiFi AliExpress store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001859874786.html
> .


Yup...I think I also saw it within the past 2 days on Drop too. Nice to see it's balanced, but power output seems a bit on the low side.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> Has anyone here seen this Dual DAC, Dual Balanced Output (2.5mm & 4.4mm) Headphone Amp?
> .
> It's on the ddHiFi AliExpress store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001859874786.html
> .



I’m surprised they didn’t put some sort of strain relief here, especially for a single that’s going to be swinging around from a phone. That area looks like it’s gonna have some issues:


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t put some sort of strain relief here, especially for a single that’s going to be swinging around from a phone. That area looks like it’s gonna have some issues:


Oh! Good eye! Didn't notice that. Yeah, that's a real potential weak spot which can easily fail as a result of too much weight tugging on that area/connection point. Aside from that though, I just don't think it has enough power to properly drive a variety of iems. That's just me, though. When I'm looking at power specs for balanced output, I'm expecting at least 300 or more from balanced output. 120 mw is kinda lame/weak, imho.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 20, 2020)

courierdriver said:


> Oh! Good eye! Didn't notice that. Yeah, that's a real potential weak spot which can easily fail as a result of too much weight tugging on that area/connection point. Aside from that though, I just don't think it has enough power to properly drive a variety of iems. That's just me, though. When I'm looking at power specs for balanced output, I'm expecting at least 300 or more from balanced output. 120 mw is kinda lame/weak, imho.



Yes, when something like E1DA 9038S can output 340mW@32Ohm, this seems bit lacking in power.
Nice to see 2.5 + 4.4 implementation though.


----------



## kmmbd

*Reecho Insect Awaken: First Impressions*

Reecho definitely wins the award for the "most weird IEM name of 2020" award. 

*Driver setup: *The Reecho Insects Awaken ($300-320) is a four-driver, all-BA setup. Two Knowles RAF-32873 takes care of the bass and lower-mids whereas a Knowles dual-BA 30017 takes care of the upper-mids to the treble region. There is a dual physical-crossover (3D printed).

*Unboxing:* The box itself is very large and substantial but doesn't have a lot of accessories to speak of. The tips are nice but there is no conventional carrying pouch per se. The box that the IEMs come in can also function as a case but it's too large and heavy to carry along. Something that's more easier to pocket would be very nice. Another issue of mine is the cable: it was out-of-phase on my unit. I do know of at least two other people who have the same IEM and didn't have any phase issues with the wire, and the seller would usually send you a replacement cable in such a case, but just something to be aware of. 

*Build:* The Resin shells are 3D printed and the colors are apparently hand-poured. It's a rather striking design and definitely passes off as fashion item. It's also rather lightweight and comfortable. I didn't like the flush 2-pin connectors though, wish they were recessed.

*Sound:* Now, the sound. Do note that these are early impressions as I've only received them for about a day.

These are a moderately V-shaped IEM with some sub-bass focus. The sub-bass isn't overwhelming but it does make its presence known, rather surprisingly for an all-BA IEM. The sub-bass impact and rumble is rather satisfying indeed. It won't beat the true bass monsters out there, but it's very unlikely that you'll miss a single bass note. Fast flowing bass sections are handled really well. Han Zimmer's Why So Serious (3:25 - 3:55 seconds, for example) has a deep sub-bass line which many IEMs fail to properly convey. The mid-bass is a bit lean though vs the sub-bass so the bass section might feel slightly detached at times. On most tracks though this was great.

The midrange is laid back, esp lower mids. It can be a bit too laid back on some tracks and lose a bit of "engagement factor" but on the up-side there's not a hint of shout in the midrange. String instruments sound good. Vocals are also well articulated, just that they're behind in the mix. The treble, meanwhile, is handled rather well. No sibilance or harsh peaks. It does roll off around 9KHz and lacks a bit of air. For the price though - I'm not expecting a lot of air in the treble anyway. Soundstage is wider than average with excellent depth. Imaging is another strong suite of these IEMs along with great instrument separation. 

Overall, I like them so far, apart from the recessed lower-mids. I do think they are competitively priced and offer a really nice bass for an all-BA IEM in the given price bracket. I will share more in the full review.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the *bass* on the MT300 is *BETTER* than the bass on the LZ A7 and NM2+.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 20, 2020)

Did BA drivers caught up to DD in terms of timbre?

Hmmm I would say almost, but not quite yet.

*IBasso* IT07 ($900) vs *KB EAR* Believe ($170 + $400 cable 😂)

Tuning wise there is bit of similarities where they both have very fleshed out midrange without dreaded 9, 12 and 3 o’clock blobs. Both pursuing a balanced, slightly upper mid-focused sound signature with very smooth treble. The bass of the two earphones is similar in impact, but the IT07 is tighter and resolves detail better in the lower region. On the whole, Believe sounds slightly brighter and grainier to me while IT07 sounds more balanced and smoother across the board helped by outstanding bass depth. IT07 is also a bit more full-sounding as a result, which makes its outstanding clarity all the more impressive.
While Believe sounds airy and spacious, with good soundstage width and impressive instrument separation, its stage lacks a bit of depth and the layering isn’t as convincing.
The IT07’s presentation is more layered and well-imaged compared to the Believe. Also due in part to its deeper and more powerful bass, the IT07 sounds a touch more dynamic overall. Now when it comes to timbre and cohesiveness, IT07 is capable of rendering natural sound of acoustic instruments, however in absolute terms, I would still rate the Believe’s sound more believable for me. Also when proper amping is introduced to Believe, the two are not far apart in classical music performance. When I switch to more rock, pop, hiphop and R&B genres, vocals are more intelligible on the IT07, and the treble is bit more sparkly on the whole while suppressing vocal sibilance more effectively.


----------



## xanlamin (Dec 20, 2020)

Any changes to add if you were to remove your $400 cable from the comparison?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

kmmbd said:


> Now, the sound. Do note that these are early impressions as I've only received them for about a day.
> 
> These are a moderately V-shaped IEM with some sub-bass focus. The sub-bass isn't overwhelming but it does make its presence known, rather surprisingly for an all-BA IEM. The sub-bass impact and rumble is rather satisfying indeed. It won't beat the true bass monsters out there, but it's very unlikely that you'll miss a single bass note. Fast flowing bass sections are handled really well. Han Zimmer's Why So Serious (3:25 - 3:55 seconds, for example) has a deep sub-bass line which many IEMs fail to properly convey. The mid-bass is a bit lean though vs the sub-bass so the bass section might feel slightly detached at times. On most tracks though this was great.
> 
> ...



very nice pics!
Owing Insects Awaken I like his transparency and body mix, I quote your impressions but o didn’t find recessed mids with my M6 pro.


----------



## slex

xanlamin said:


> Any changes to add if you were to remove your $400 cable from the comparison?


😆Is that a trick question?😄


----------



## kmmbd

Xinlisupreme said:


> very nice pics!
> Owing Insects Awaken I like his transparency and body mix, I quote your impressions but o didn’t find recessed mids with my M6 pro.


It's not overly recessed, just that on tracks that has a lot of sub bass and male vocals the vocals lose a bit of focus. I compared it against Dunu SA6 and Final FI-BA-SS both of which has less sub bass focus in comparison so that might be a reason. My source is primarily Questyle CMA-400i.


----------



## trumpethead

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the *bass* on the MT300 is *BETTER* than the bass on the LZ A7 and NM2+.


Hmmmm interesting... I wonder if replacement cables are available what with the screw on type?


----------



## ChrisOc

trumpethead said:


> Hmmmm interesting... I wonder if replacement cables are available what with the screw on type?



As I understand it any MMCX cable will do the job. We have to ask why the screw on (belt and braces) did not catch on. The screw appears to be an answer to a non-existent question.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> As I understand it any MMCX cable will do the job. We have to ask why the screw on (belt and braces) did not catch on. The screw appears to be an answer to a non-existent question.


Do you actually have this cable?

It is a very nice design: protects the connection and can engage gently (detachment still typical MMCX, I don't personally get why MMCX is still used, if 2 pins are simpler and more reliable...)

I would love to get such balanced MMCX cable for my MT300.

If not - I ordered some other cable, in hope to adapt one of the balanced cable with a screw cap.


----------



## kmmbd

PhonoPhi said:


> It is a very nice design: protects the connection and can engage gently (detachment still typical MMCX, I don't personally get why MMCX is still used, if 2 pins are simpler and more reliable...)


I also have that cable and the screw is indeed very handy and adds some re-assurance. However, it also adds a bit to the bulk of the housing and might be a potential weak-point in resin-shells, for example. 

Good quality mmcx connectors are as reliable as any 2-pin connector out there. 2-pins have their fair share of issues, ranging from requiring some guess-work on users part to figure out the correct orientation, to the general lack of compatibility among 0.78/qdc/recessed/raised/flush connectors (e.g. you can't use a recessed connector cable with a flushed connector).


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> Do you actually have this cable?
> 
> It is a very nice design: protects the connection and can engage gently (detachment still typical MMCX, I don't personally get why MMCX is still used, if 2 pins are simpler and more reliable...)
> 
> ...



No, I do not have the MT300 nor do I have the cable......but I am sooo tempted by both the MT300 and its cable at the current price. However, I am still not persuaded that the belt and braces approach is necessary, although I may find it (useful) if I bought the MT300.

Like you, I have tried to find out,  without much joy, how to get a balanced version of the cable, so I am with you. That is how I found out that it can be replaced with any MMCX cable. My point remains that the screw cap, although desirable, is not necessary, and I accept that I may change my mind if I got the MT300.


----------



## ChrisOc

As an aside, am I the only person getting later notifications and posts first, only for earlier notifications and posts to appear later?

For example, I got notification of @PhonoPhi's post after I had received @kmmbd's post.

Just wondering.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

ChrisOc said:


> As an aside, am I the only person getting later notifications and posts first, only for earlier notifications and posts to appear later?
> 
> For example, I got notification of @PhonoPhi's post after I had received @kmmbd's post.
> 
> Just wondering.


Same very strange


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> As an aside, am I the only person getting later notifications and posts first, only for earlier notifications and posts to appear later?
> 
> For example, I got notification of @PhonoPhi's post after I had received @kmmbd's post.
> 
> Just wondering.


I had it a few days ago. Some came before others that should have come after those that came before (don't even try to work it out  ). And I noticed that not all posts were coming through. I reported it to admin and somehow it went back to normal. Maybe it's this hacking war that's going on 🤪?


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> I had it a few days ago. Some came before others that should have come after those that came before (don't even try to work it out  ). And I noticed that not all posts were coming through. I reported it to admin and somehow it went back to normal. Maybe it's this hacking war that's going on 🤪?



Hacking war???


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> Hacking war???


Allegedly there was a big hack-attack on the US from a certain other country. It's been biggish news.


----------



## TheVortex

My take on the Tripowin TC-01


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2020)

I will add to TheVortex review with one of my own. Your weekend reader about the BGVP DM8.
BGVP DM8 - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


These things have grown me and has taken my attention a bit from my IT07 and Volts. It is without a doubt a clear value statement from BGVP. These will go toe to toe with earphones that cost a whole bunch more and I am having a hard time figuring out which earphone the LZ A7 or the DM8 is a better value in the price range. I didn't think anything was gonna fight the A7 this year for value but here we have an 8 BA earphone 5 Knowles and 3 Sonion BAs with astounding sound quality to match. Fantastic set of all BA earphones and these will be a permanent part of my rotation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I will add to TheVortex review with one of my own. Your weekend reader about the BGVP DM8.
> BGVP DM8 - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> These things have grown me and has taken my attention a bit from my IT07 and Volts. It is without a doubt a clear value statement from BGVP. These will go toe to toe with earphones that cost a while bunch more and I am having a hard time figuring out which earphone the LZ A7 or the DM8 is a better value in the price range. I didn't think anything was gonna fight the A7 this year for value but here we have an 8 BA earphone 5 Knowles and 3 Sonion BAs with astounding sound quality to match. Fantastic set of all BA earphones and these will be a permanent part of my rotation.



How much are they? The A7 is $300, and punches above that, so great value to performance.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2020)

DM8s were sold for $280ish during BF sales with regular prices hovering around $340ish. I know for all BA sets I dont have one at this price that matches these. The closest set that I own that comes fairly close is the TSMR-4pro. But the 4pro just dont have the dynamic sound properties of the DM8. These are competing with all BA earphones that cost double even triple. This is what I mean by value. Just when I thought end of the year was done. Not quite yet. These are one of them extreme value earphones and I would put the A7 in that category as well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> DM8s were sold for $280ish during BF sales with regular prices hovering around $340ish. I know for all BA sets I dont have one at this price that matches these. The closest set that I own that comes fairly close is the TSMR-4pro. But the 4pro just dont have the dynamic sound properties of the DM8. These are completing with all BA earphones that cost double even triple. This is what I mean by value. Just when I thought end of the year was done. Not quite yet. These are one of them extreme value earphones and I would put the A7 in that category as well.



That is a great price for an all quality BA set. I thought you would say $700+. Yeah, that piques my interest now. Very nice price to performance .


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The more I spent time with the MT300, the more i'm falling in love with their unique sound signature. Now it's not the very best for extreme metal and death metal (i think the A7 and NX7 are better), but it's such a small quibble, that i'm not too worried. I had to take them out to give some other earphones some play time (KEF M200). Can't wait for more of you to take the chance and get the opportunity to listen to that TDK EST driver and that incredibly articulate and punchy bass.


----------



## sutosuto

Dsnuts said:


> BGVP DM8


You mentioned it is medium size in your review. Is it smaller than ISN H40?

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

ISN H40 would be in the larger category of shell size. One of the reasons why it has such a large spacious sound. 

DM8 will be more comfortable as it is a medium sized shell. They managed to get a medium size due to using a bunch of dual BAs which takes the space of a single BA. It would take the same space as using 5 BAs. Largest being the vended dual Sonion Bass BAs.


----------



## trellus

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the *bass* on the MT300 is *BETTER* than the bass on the LZ A7 and NM2+.



Can you post pics of your MT300?  I watched on review (in Spanish) in which the reviewer seemed to be claiming that the sound of an earlier version is superior to the newer units being sold?  I'm very close to buying some anyway just to test the waters.


----------



## chinmie

ChrisOc said:


> As I understand it any MMCX cable will do the job. We have to ask why the screw on (belt and braces) did not catch on. The screw appears to be an answer to a non-existent question.





ChrisOc said:


> No, I do not have the MT300 nor do I have the cable......but I am sooo tempted by both the MT300 and its cable at the current price. However, I am still not persuaded that the belt and braces approach is necessary, although I may find it (useful) if I bought the MT300.
> 
> Like you, I have tried to find out,  without much joy, how to get a balanced version of the cable, so I am with you. That is how I found out that it can be replaced with any MMCX cable. My point remains that the screw cap, although desirable, is not necessary, and I accept that I may change my mind if I got the MT300.



mmcx, especially the lower quality ones, have the tendency to become loose and rotate in their spot. some might not have the effect on the actual signal, but in worse cases it would disconnect the signal eventually. 

i myself have a habit of putting o-rings on my mmcx connectors, just to add friction and stop it from rotating. that MT300 screw cable is actually a good idea for me. more ideal might be using 2-pin (easier to attach/detach) instead of mmcx, and then add that screw lock on top of it


----------



## cappuchino

chinmie said:


> mmcx, especially the lower quality ones, have the tendency to become loose and rotate in their spot. some might not have the effect on the actual signal, but in worse cases it would disconnect the signal eventually.
> 
> i myself have a habit of putting o-rings on my mmcx connectors, just to add friction and stop it from rotating. that MT300 screw cable is actually a good idea for me. more ideal might be using 2-pin (easier to attach/detach) instead of mmcx, and then add that screw lock on top of it


Have you tried a different cable on your MT300 with an o-ring? Cause I have a KP580 with the same mechanism but I didn't buy the cable-option. Got a pic?


----------



## chinmie

sub30 said:


> Have you tried a different cable on your MT300 with an o-ring? Cause I have a KP580 with the same mechanism but I didn't buy the cable-option. Got a pic?



i don't have the MT300, and from what i speculate the MT300 would not need any o-ring at all, as it's already have a more solid screw on mechanism to secure it. 

this is a close up of it on my DM6


----------



## sutosuto

chinmie said:


> i don't have the MT300, and from what i speculate the MT300 would not need any o-ring at all, as it's already have a more solid screw on mechanism to secure it.
> 
> this is a close up of it on my DM6


What is the size of the o-ring you are using?

Thanks


----------



## cappuchino

chinmie said:


> i don't have the MT300, and from what i speculate the MT300 would not need any o-ring at all, as it's already have a more solid screw on mechanism to secure it.
> 
> this is a close up of it on my DM6


Thanks! The thing is I only bought the IEM itself, not including the cable with screw mechanism cause the cable didn't look nice at all.


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> More beryllium trains choo choo incoming! 2020 is indeed the year of the beryllium driver.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001869474138.html
> Yongse YS1 single DD beryllium set
> ...


Did you (or anyone else) end up ordering these?


----------



## chinmie

sutosuto said:


> What is the size of the o-ring you are using?
> 
> Thanks



5mm or 6mm would work, depending on the size of the mmcx connector slevees. better to measure your cable's first to make sure


----------



## cappuchino

If you guys don't have an o-ring, I guess these should work as well? From the nozzle of silicone tips.


----------



## baskingshark

Toastybob said:


> Did you (or anyone else) end up ordering these?



Sorry I didn't order this, but perhaps someone else did? It does look quite interesting but I've gotta clear some space in my IEM drawer before getting more sidegrades. The eagle eyed wife is scrutinizing every package that comes in the mail!!!


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Sorry I didn't order this, but perhaps someone else did? It does look quite interesting but I've gotta clear some space in my IEM drawer before getting more sidegrades. The eagle eyed wife is scrutinizing every package that comes in the mail!!!



Same here! 😇 Trying to look innocent no longer works.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Dsnuts said:


> ISN H40 would be in the larger category of shell size. One of the reasons why it has such a large spacious sound.
> 
> DM8 will be more comfortable as it is a medium sized shell. They managed to get a medium size due to using a bunch of dual BAs which takes the space of a single BA. It would take the same space as using 5 BAs. Largest being the vended dual Sonion Bass BAs.


Weird, I remember trying the ISN H40 and I don't think it is that large. This is from someone who has really small ears


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

trellus said:


> Can you post pics of your MT300?  I watched on review (in Spanish) in which the reviewer seemed to be claiming that the sound of an earlier version is superior to the newer units being sold?  I'm very close to buying some anyway just to test the waters.



Sure, and if there was a better sounding version before, then more power to those who got them, because my version sounds very very good, and much better than i was expecting. it surpassed my expectations, and i love listening to music with them.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/206405297758346

Seems a new Tin is coming. No further news on specs/price, but the diamond thingy in this pic could mean DLC?

I just hope they fix their infamous MMCX issues (or better yet, go to 2 pin). Tin P2 wasn't that well reviewed in general, but the Tin T2 + was, so I hope it will fall in the latter category for sound quality and price.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I got the T3, which is alright. Middling. It's the ONLY Tinhifi i bought that didn't fail at the connector. Not sure i'll pick this up, unless it slays.


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> I just hope they fix their infamous MMCX issues (or better yet, go to 2 pin). Tin P2 wasn't that well reviewed in general, but the Tin T2 + was, so I hope it will fall in the latter category for sound quality and price.


Speaking of P2, I just listened to it last week. https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/tin-hifi-p2/
The thing's upper treble is real, and honestly it wasn't that well extended. 

Some of my friends who are older than me by half a decade did comment that the treble sounds "weird". Now, imagine what I was hearing.
I think I should see if my ears degraded by a few years after listening to this earphone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm really surprised that while digging for a upgrade cable and my old Sony A17, I found my very old grey Rockbox'd Sansa Fuze 8GB player. It charged up, it's holding it's charge, so i'm playing some music using the MT300. Not bad. It's been years since i used it, but it's got a really good sound, with wide stage and very adjustable EQ with Rockbox. i'm listening to it while uploading music on a 512GB chip for the Fiio.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/206405297758346
> 
> Seems a new Tin is coming. No further news on specs/price, but the diamond thingy in this pic could mean DLC?
> 
> I just hope they fix their infamous MMCX issues (or better yet, go to 2 pin). Tin P2 wasn't that well reviewed in general, but the Tin T2 + was, so I hope it will fall in the latter category for sound quality and price.


Who needs Diamond when there Berys😆


----------



## Slater

slex said:


> Who needs Diamond when there Berys😆



It could be both. There are drivers coming out now with beryllium AND DLC coatings.


----------



## slex

Slater said:


> It could be both. There are drivers coming out now with beryllium AND DLC coatings.


😆👍What could they think of next!


----------



## josesol07

Dsnuts said:


> I will add to TheVortex review with one of my own. Your weekend reader about the BGVP DM8.
> BGVP DM8 - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)
> 
> These things have grown me and has taken my attention a bit from my IT07 and Volts. It is without a doubt a clear value statement from BGVP. These will go toe to toe with earphones that cost a whole bunch more and I am having a hard time figuring out which earphone the LZ A7 or the DM8 is a better value in the price range. I didn't think anything was gonna fight the A7 this year for value but here we have an 8 BA earphone 5 Knowles and 3 Sonion BAs with astounding sound quality to match. Fantastic set of all BA earphones and these will be a permanent part of my rotation.


Hi @Dsnuts, could you please compare the DM8 vs. ISH H40? 
thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> ISN H40 would be in the larger category of shell size. One of the reasons why it has such a large spacious sound.
> 
> DM8 will be more comfortable as it is a medium sized shell. They managed to get a medium size due to using a bunch of dual BAs which takes the space of a single BA. It would take the same space as using 5 BAs. Largest being the vended dual Sonion Bass BAs.


The nozzle looks pretty thick on the DM8. Is it like the Blessing 2 in size? Some people had problems with its thick nozzle.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a thicker nozzle as it has 4 sound bores at about 4mm wide but all the tips that comes with them fits nicely. I think the real reason why folks were having issues with the Blessing 2 has to do with a combination of it large size. It actually takes the prize for the largest shell of 2020. I dont have an earphone that is actually larger with a thick nozzle. 

Since the DM8 is medium in size and actually much smaller in shape vs the blessing 2 it should work much better for a majority of folks


----------



## RikudouGoku

That brand name hahahah.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> That brand name hahahah.



Oh yeah, what an easy name for people to remember an earphone. The Bboooll BO-T6.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Oh yeah, what an easy name for people to remember an earphone. The Bboooll BO-T6.


Very fun for video reviewers.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'm really surprised that while digging for a upgrade cable and my old Sony A17, I found my very old grey Rockbox'd Sansa Fuze 8GB player. It charged up, it's holding it's charge, so i'm playing some music using the MT300. Not bad. It's been years since i used it, but it's got a really good sound, with wide stage and very adjustable EQ with Rockbox. i'm listening to it while uploading music on a 512GB chip for the Fiio.



_Sometimes_ when we go back and listen to an item we’ve owned in the past, we’re surprised on how good it sounds and develop a new appreciation for it. Of course, the head-fi industry is always pumping out new models to make us feel like we’re missing something, but sometimes the best action is to stick with what we already have and like ... unless you’re like me and you have the _disease_.


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 21, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> _Sometimes_ when we go back and listen to an item we’ve owned in the past, we’re surprised on how good it sounds and develop a new appreciation for it. Of course, the head-fi industry is always pumping out new models to make us feel like we’re missing something, but sometimes the best action is to stick with what we already have and like ... unless you’re like me and you have the _disease_.


I’m diseased too it seems.  How appropriate a post for me.  I just started listening to my long neglected BL03 this past weekend, and finally did the grill mod to get rid of the nylon mesh.  Both before and after the mod, I forgot how euphonic it sounds.   I kind of want to not like it, to help justify my much pricier IEMs, but I just can’t!  It sounds soooo good and natural!  I prefer it after the grill mod, and I’m impressed how it’s technicalities are quite a bit better than I remember them being, and this is after I’ve listened to quite a few excellent new IEMs.  Nothing about the BL03 excites me, except for its sound, regardless of price.


----------



## jwbrent

IEMusic said:


> I’m diseased too it seems.  How appropriate a post for me.  I just started listening to my long neglected BL03 this past weekend, and finally did the grill mod to get rid of the nylon mesh.  Both before and after the mod, I forgot how euphonic it sounds.   I kind of want to not like it, to help justify my much pricier IEMs, but I just can’t!  It sounds soooo good and natural!  I prefer it after the grill mod, and I’m impressed how it’s technicalities are quite a bit better than I remember them being, and this is after I’ve listened to quite a few excellent new IEMs.  Nothing about the BL03 excites me, except for its sound, regardless of price.



There you go ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m diseased too it seems.  How appropriate a post for me.  I just started listening to my long neglected BL03 this past weekend, and finally did the grill mod to get rid of the nylon mesh.  Both before and after the mod, I forgot how euphonic it sounds.   I kind of want to not like it, to help justify my much pricier IEMs, but I just can’t!  It sounds soooo good and natural!  I prefer it after the grill mod, and I’m impressed how it’s technicalities are quite a bit better than I remember them being, and this is after I’ve listened to quite a few excellent new IEMs.  Nothing about the BL03 excites me, except for its sound, regardless of price.


It seems you have joined the mesh mod master race lol.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> It seems you have joined the mesh mod master race lol.


Finally!   Was too lazy, and neglected the BL03.  Also, just ordered the BL01.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I finally received my Tape Pro. It only took a month, and the box came with the corner dented in. Now OOTB, I found them to have very undefined bass, and the mids are a bit...shouty. Now i still got some tip rolling to do, and DAP matching, but at the moment, the MT300 is superior to the Tape Pro in almost all categories. Maybe the bass improves with burn in, but so far, the bass on the MT300 slays the bass on the Tape Pro in resolution, speed, and definition. The highs are also superior, much more extended, and natural. Now that doesn't mean these aren't good. They are a good iem, with above average detail retrieval and excellent vocals with a decent stage, but up against similar earphones, they just don't keep up, and that includes the NX7 mkIII. I'd say they are on par with my Sony Z5 or XBA300.

p.s. Been running it balanced out of the X3III and the R5.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Sorry I didn't order this, but perhaps someone else did? It does look quite interesting but I've gotta clear some space in my IEM drawer before getting more sidegrades. The eagle eyed wife is scrutinizing every package that comes in the mail!!!


Lol! And that's why I'm happily divorced. Sell the wife and buy more side grades! 😋


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I finally received my Tape Pro. It only took a month, and the box came with the corner dented in. Now OOTB, I found them to have very undefined bass, and the mids are a bit...shouty. Now i still got some tip rolling to do, and DAP matching, but at the moment, the MT300 is superior to the Tape Pro in almost all categories. Maybe the bass improves with burn in, but so far, the bass on the MT300 slays the bass on the Tape Pro in resolution, speed, and definition. The highs are also superior, much more extended, and natural. Now that doesn't mean these aren't good. They are a good iem, with above average detail retrieval and excellent vocals with a decent stage, but up against similar earphones, they just don't keep up, and that includes the NX7 mkIII. I'd say they are on par with my Sony Z5 or XBA300.
> 
> p.s. Been running it balanced out of the X3III and the R5.


Keep burning them in and if you haven't already done so, play around with the different filters that come with it. I try to  never rush to judgement on anything I get until a significant amount of burn in time, tip swaps and a cable swap or 3.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I finally received my Tape Pro. It only took a month, and the box came with the corner dented in. Now OOTB, I found them to have very undefined bass, and the mids are a bit...shouty. Now i still got some tip rolling to do, and DAP matching, but at the moment, the MT300 is superior to the Tape Pro in almost all categories. Maybe the bass improves with burn in, but so far, the bass on the MT300 slays the bass on the Tape Pro in resolution, speed, and definition. The highs are also superior, much more extended, and natural. Now that doesn't mean these aren't good. They are a good iem, with above average detail retrieval and excellent vocals with a decent stage, but up against similar earphones, they just don't keep up, and that includes the NX7 mkIII. I'd say they are on par with my Sony Z5 or XBA300.
> 
> p.s. Been running it balanced out of the X3III and the R5.



that's about right : it is underwhelming compared to other IEMs OOTB. I remembered being disappointed that i wanted to box it up again immediately. 
but do give it a chance by putting some playtime. This is one of products that i personally think the company should do preliminary "break in" themself before selling it.


----------



## moondowner

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sure, and if there was a better sounding version before, then more power to those who got them, because my version sounds very very good, and much better than i was expecting. it surpassed my expectations, and i love listening to music with them.




What I noticed by checking Ali review photos, is that the nozzle grill is not the same in all cases.

The ones sold at the begining had a more specific one:




I guess the more generic grill keeps the price lower.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

moondowner said:


> What I noticed by checking Ali review photos, is that the nozzle grill is not the same in all cases.
> 
> The ones sold at the begining had a more specific one:
> 
> ...



It's such a good earphone. so good. i'm giving the Tape Pro a chance with the Sony A45, Fiio amp, and Rush - 2112.


----------



## trellus (Dec 21, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> but at the moment, the MT300 is superior to the Tape Pro in almost all categories. Maybe the bass improves with burn in, but so far, the bass on the MT300 slays the bass on the Tape Pro in resolution, speed, and definition.



Ooooo this bodes well for me, having pulled the trigger in the middle of the night on an MT300 from AliExpress for $72  I justified it in part because of a disappointing session I had yesterday in which I realized my (original) Shuoer Tape has a terrible, terrible channel imbalance -- my cheap little mixer has a balance control and I had to move it far to the left to fix it so that the right _wasn't _yelling at me far louder than the left... I bought it second hand at a low price, so I'm not going to sweat it, and after all, it pushed me to buy what I hope is far better in the MT300.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If you enjoy the Tape, then you'll love the MT300. I'm almost positive. Can't wait for you to hear them. Biggest surprise of the year for me.


----------



## bhima

Well, I received the Fiio FD1. First impression is that they are quite capable. Solid resolution and speed for this price range. Not sure it really tickles my soul to the degree the BLON BL01 does with its timbre even though by any other metric, the FiiO is more capable. Will have to roll some more tips and give it some more brain burn in to see if its a keeper.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If you enjoy the Tape, then you'll love the MT300. I'm almost positive. Can't wait for you to hear them. Biggest surprise of the year for me.



MT300 or NiceHCK NX7 Mk III - I see you have both...I have failed to find a comparison. Would you mind giving me a short run down?

Cheers


----------



## courierdriver

chinmie said:


> that's about right : it is underwhelming compared to other IEMs OOTB. I remembered being disappointed that i wanted to box it up again immediately.
> but do give it a chance by putting some playtime. This is one of products that i personally think the company should do preliminary "break in" themself before selling it.


Yeah...frankly I think they all should do this, no matter how much it costs. It kinda pisses me off, when companies make me do their work for them. I've had several sets that needed 100-150 hours of burn in (that's stated right in the manual). It's  not just with iems; it's just the audiophile companies in general. I still say...if you make gear, it should sound at its best straight outta the box.


----------



## jant71

courierdriver said:


> Yeah...frankly I think they all should do this, no matter how much it costs. It kinda pisses me off, when companies make me do their work for them. I've had several sets that needed 100-150 hours of burn in (that's stated right in the manual). It's  not just with iems; it's just the audiophile companies in general. I still say...if you make gear, it should sound at its best straight outta the box.



Should New Balance break in your shoes as well? How bout Ford putting those first 500 miles on and breaking in your car before they give it to you? Suck it up and do the work!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> MT300 or NiceHCK NX7 Mk III - I see you have both...I have failed to find a comparison. Would you mind giving me a short run down?
> 
> Cheers



Sure thing. So the MT300 has more natural highs and they are very extended. it's like the crashes and shimmer go on forever lol The NX7 III is smoother, has better detail retrieval, and a smaller stage. It's not narrow, despite what some will tell you, but the MT300 has that type of enveloping stage that you find in the A7 or the Mofasest Trio. Mids are very close, but i'm gonna give the mids edge to the NX7. They just have a nice edge, dig deep for details, and attack. I think that was done on purpose, because one of the critiques of the old NX7 was it's thin mids. Not anymore. They were tuned to be the sweet spot, and they hit it. Bass is punchier, more respolving, and has better definition on the MT300, but the NX7 is not too far behind. It's just that the bass can really hit the floor with the MT300 that is noticeable. THOOMB THOOMB THOOMB! i'd say if i were to rate the bass on the MT300 an 8, i'd rate the bass on the NX7 a 7. Imaging is also kick ass on both, but the MT300 is slightly, and i mean slightly more 3D. Overall, they are so close in performance and price, for me, it comes down to that unique, resolving, and super extended treble on the MT300 and dat bass, mon!!! dat bass!


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> That brand name hahahah.





RikudouGoku said:


> Very fun for video reviewers.


You know when I tried to list the name for my graph database, I had a fun time figuring out how to write the brand correctly cuz I keep forgetting it.
How fun it is -_-


----------



## bhima

FD1: Rolled all sorts of tips from Final E-tips to Flare Audiophile tips, to the foams they came with, darker silicons and then settled on the clear silicons that came with the FD1. All of the tips change the sound pretty dramatically, with the Flares creating the largest soundstage but making the highs way too prominent (which, they already are a bit too prominent at stock). The foams included with the FD1 give the best frequency response as they tone down the highs and make the presentation more natural. They do sacrifice soundstage and image separation though. 

The clear silicons seem to be the compromise, preserving soundstage and separation though the highs are still placed way too forward ahead of the mids. There is quite a bit of air here, but it seems manufactured due to the V shape of the sound signature and pretty prominent highs. The bass is decently resolving and quick, better than the BLON BL01, though the subbass doesn't really kick like some other reviewers have mentioned, at least not to me (the Flares are the king of sub-bass thump). The midrange is good, and I can tell FiiO really tried to walk that line between smooth and clear here, unfortunately, the mids aren't that engaging which may be because of the treble. The treble isn't sibilant, but in the attempt to create a very resolving high frequency zone with air, it leaves my head feeling a bit like there is air building up within my ear canals. And certain tracks the treble just starts to just get in the way of the midrange. Its funny, because most of the time headphones have a problem with mid-bass getting in the way of the mids. Not here. The treble wants your attention and it will spam that high-hat or drum knock all day in your head. 

Will listen for a few more days, maybe roll some more tips and even try a bit of EQ for the heck of it and report back. So far, I'm pleased with the overall speed, separation, resolution and soundstage--I'm just not sure if this tuning is for me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 22, 2020)

I have no idea how a version 3 can be better than a version 5. The more I listen to the X5III, the more I don't like it, but all this happened after an update than messed everything up.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bhima said:


> FD1: Rolled all sorts of tips from Final E-tips to Flare Audiophile tips, to the foams they came with, darker silicons and then settled on the clear silicons that came with the FD1. All of the tips change the sound pretty dramatically, with the Flares creating the largest soundstage but making the highs way too prominent (which, they already are a bit too prominent at stock). The foams included with the FD1 give the best frequency response as they tone down the highs and make the presentation more natural. They do sacrifice soundstage and image separation though.
> 
> The clear silicons seem to be the compromise, preserving soundstage and separation though the highs are still placed way too forward ahead of the mids. There is quite a bit of air here, but it seems manufactured due to the V shape of the sound signature and pretty prominent highs. The bass is decently resolving and quick, better than the BLON BL01, though the subbass doesn't really kick like some other reviewers have mentioned, at least not to me (the Flares are the king of sub-bass thump). The midrange is good, and I can tell FiiO really tried to walk that line between smooth and clear here, unfortunately, the mids aren't that engaging which may be because of the treble. The treble isn't sibilant, but in the attempt to create a very resolving high frequency zone with air, it leaves my head feeling a bit like there is air building up within my ear canals. And certain tracks the treble just starts to just get in the way of the midrange. Its funny, because most of the time headphones have a problem with mid-bass getting in the way of the mids. Not here. The treble wants your attention and it will spam that high-hat or drum knock all day in your head.
> 
> Will listen for a few more days, maybe roll some more tips and even try a bit of EQ for the heck of it and report back. So far, I'm pleased with the overall speed, separation, resolution and soundstage--I'm just not sure if this tuning is for me.



I had that weird air build up phenomenon or illusion caused by high frequency with a banned seller/manufacturer's iem the D2 and this Blumuze Hybrid. Only two I ever got that sensation with. I returned one and gave the other away.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 22, 2020)

Tonight I was listening to Stravinsky’s violin concerto through the KBEAR Believe and enjoyed it immensely. I was especially surprised to hear how solo violin imaged so well and perfectly locked in centrally.
I kinda knew then I won the channel matching lottery.

Took out the measuring rig and started to graph them and my jaw immediately hit the floor.

Not even a decibel deviation anywhere pre 12khz  😱


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sure thing. So the MT300 has more natural highs and they are very extended. it's like the crashes and shimmer go on forever lol The NX7 III is smoother, has better detail retrieval, and a smaller stage. It's not narrow, despite what some will tell you, but the MT300 has that type of enveloping stage that you find in the A7 or the Mofasest Trio. Mids are very close, but i'm gonna give the mids edge to the NX7. They just have a nice edge, dig deep for details, and attack. I think that was done on purpose, because one of the critiques of the old NX7 was it's thin mids. Not anymore. They were tuned to be the sweet spot, and they hit it. Bass is punchier, more respolving, and has better definition on the MT300, but the NX7 is not too far behind. It's just that the bass can really hit the floor with the MT300 that is noticeable. THOOMB THOOMB THOOMB! i'd say if i were to rate the bass on the MT300 an 8, i'd rate the bass on the NX7 a 7. Imaging is also kick ass on both, but the MT300 is slightly, and i mean slightly more 3D. Overall, they are so close in performance and price, for me, it comes down to that unique, resolving, and super extended treble on the MT300 and dat bass, mon!!! dat bass!



Thank you kindly!!

Merry Xmas.

Cheers.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up for review is the *NM2+ *by NF Audio!

Checkout my review at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16053568

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## thebigredpolos

A new TFZ just showed up on Penon, appears they have jumped on the beryllium train as well.  The shell reminds me of that Tiandirenhe resin iem that a few people picked up.  https://penonaudio.com/tfz-essence.html


----------



## chickenmoon

thebigredpolos said:


> A new TFZ just showed up on Penon, appears they have jumped on the beryllium train as well.  The shell reminds me of that Tiandirenhe resin iem that a few people picked up.  https://penonaudio.com/tfz-essence.html



Shells seem exactly the same as 7Hz i77 Pro.


----------



## moondowner

chickenmoon said:


> Shells seem exactly the same as 7Hz i77 Pro.



And Pai Audio DR2 and lots of others..


----------



## IEMusic

I think I like my modified BL05 more than the Legacy 3 now.  I find the modified BL05 better than the BL03 with mesh mod regarding technicalities,  clarity, and “cleanness” of bass, but the BL03 is just so romantic sounding.  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/post-16053136


----------



## chickenmoon

moondowner said:


> And Pai Audio DR2 and lots of others..



Interesting, I look at the DR2 FR graph in the review section and it is awfully similar to my measurement of the i77 Pro.

What others are there?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> Thank you kindly!!
> 
> Merry Xmas.
> 
> Cheers.



You're most welcome! Merry Christmas to you and yours, and Cheers


----------



## RikudouGoku

Forgot about you guys.   

Some impressions on the Fiio FD5.

build quality is very good and feels quite solid. The mmcx connector on it wont spin unless you use force so that is very good. Fit is good (more time is needed for comfort though but so far its good). 

Cable is extremely low measuring, at 0.14 ohms(!) on the 4.4mm plug, but on the 3.5mm and the 2.5mm they are 0.21 ohm. 

As for the sound, non bloated bass that is boosted above neutral, mids are natural and clean, treble is not shouty or sharp. Actually very similar to the FH3, if it is an upgrade or not I cant say yet. 

(this is with the stock, balanced config.)

I havent analyzed it yet, this is just with me enjoying my library with it and I like it so far.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Forgot about you guys.
> 
> Some impressions on the Fiio FD5.
> 
> ...


Do you have either the JVC HA-FD01 or Drop’s FDx1 ?


----------



## iron2k

trellus said:


> Can you post pics of your MT300?  I watched on review (in Spanish) in which the reviewer seemed to be claiming that the sound of an earlier version is superior to the newer units being sold?  I'm very close to buying some anyway just to test the waters.


Vivir Digital review?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Do you have either the JVC HA-FD01 or Drop’s FDx1 ?


No I dont, I will compare it to the Tanchjim Oxygen though (my current DD king).


----------



## rggz

This Japanese guy (https://twitter.com/kamadat/status/1340495125965750273), measured both FiiO FD5 stock and narrow nozzle w/ triple flange, also the FH3.

His graph tool: https://kamadat.github.io/lng/

But if we go for graphs, the FD5 is more similar to the KZ EDX than the FH3, which I bet it's not the case.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rggz said:


> This Japanese guy (https://twitter.com/kamadat/status/1340495125965750273), measured both FiiO FD5 stock and narrow nozzle w/ triple flange, also the FH3.
> 
> His graph tool: https://kamadat.github.io/lng/
> 
> But if we go for graphs, the FD5 is more similar to the KZ EDX than the FH3, which I bet it's not the case.


I measure mine when I am mostly done with the first config.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Hey..whatever happened to the Thor Mjolnir? BEryllium driver and lots of initial hype...then nothing? It's back up on Drop. Was it worth the $189.00?


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hey..whatever happened to the Thor Mjolnir? BEryllium driver and lots of initial hype...then nothing? It's back up on Drop. Was it worth the $189.00?


The last "drop" is only now being shipped out to customers.  So we'll probably start hearing feedback pretty soon.


----------



## chickenmoon

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hey..whatever happened to the Thor Mjolnir? BEryllium driver and lots of initial hype...then nothing? It's back up on Drop. Was it worth the $189.00?



I bought a used one on eBay a little while ago and frankly, no, this ain't worth half the price they charge IMHO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chickenmoon said:


> I bought a used one on eBay a little while ago and frankly, no, this ain't worth half the price they charge IMHO.



I figured as much with the post silence..and you're the guy who bought that Mjolnir on ebay? lol I saw that and almost jumped on it HAHA. Glad you were candid and took one for the team. Thanks for the response.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hey..whatever happened to the Thor Mjolnir? BEryllium driver and lots of initial hype...then nothing? It's back up on Drop. Was it worth the $189.00?


I inferred that they were not at all worth the initial hype they received, b/c I was very curious, yet everyone I asked, who had purchased it, sounded very lukewarm with their impressions.


----------



## Nabillion_786

RikudouGoku said:


> No I dont, I will compare it to the Tanchjim Oxygen though (my current DD king).


Great!... I have still been waiting for it to come in stock but Ill probably just wait for your comparison now to decide. If it's a sidegrade over the oxygen then I'll pass on them and get the upcoming dunu titan but if it has noticeably better male vocals and stage, whilst being similar to oxygen in details and technicalities it's a must purchase for me!


----------



## Nabillion_786

lgcubana said:


> Do you have either the JVC HA-FD01 or Drop’s FDx1 ?


Just yesterday when I tried out an mmcx cable on the fdx1 I heard the connection on one side drop out when I put the cable in. I must of put it in an awkward position and now no sound comes out of that side even with other cables. Not even sure how to get these repaired now as it's been over a year with them.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/posts/450106036398980

"So, after the launch of Tape Pro, our engineer went back to the drawing board to cook up something new for our flagship. Enter the EJ09. Details will be out early next month. Stay tuned.
(faceplate and shell color not final and subject to change on retail package)"

@RikudouGoku , your favourite brand is releasing another IEM, the Shuoer EJ09! Hope it turns out better than the Shuoer Tape Pro! Graph at least looks quite okay.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ShuoerAcoustics/posts/450106036398980
> 
> "So, after the launch of Tape Pro, our engineer went back to the drawing board to cook up something new for our flagship. Enter the EJ09. Details will be out early next month. Stay tuned.
> (faceplate and shell color not final and subject to change on retail package)"
> ...



I see another EST or a really large BA, but after listening to the Tape Pro for 24 hours, with tip rolling, DAP matching, and cable switching, it's not a bad sounding IEM. Certainly not as bad as some said they are. It's relatively inoffensive, with laid back treble (very similar in nature to the Mofasest Trio), forward mids, and punchy bass. There is just nothing WOW about them. They are decent in most things, and they do most things well, just nothing great. They reminded me of the Trio, only the Trio has superior performance, the overall tone and sound are similar, and if I had to pick a 'phone in my collection that best exemplified the Tape Pro, it would be the Moondrop KXXS. Similarities are there, including the highs, the detail retrieval, the bass, the stage, and the plays well but not great. It's not something i'll be reaching for most times, but it's not something i'll ignore either. It will have it's moments.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For all you metalheads, deathheads, and rockheads in the discovery page, my latest recommendation for budget IEM that plays heavy metal, power metal, thrash metal, death metal, black metal, punk, grind, crust, fuzz, as well as classic rock and alternative rock with the most proficiency....the *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*. Why? Out of all in my collection, it has the technical abilities, bass speed and resolution, excellent forward mids, and extended treble with nice timbre, while being able to peel away even the stodgiest of lo-fi and complex tracks with ease and skill. You miss nothing, and get a great listening experience without any grating peaks, missing mids, or laid back bass. Metal comes together skillfully and proficiently with very few negatives (not the widest stage, but excellent imaging). So if you are a metalhead like myself, pick these up ASAP and \m/ \m/


----------



## Dsnuts

Love the shells. These things sound clean, very mature sounding has good balancing out of the box. Airy detailed and has a very nicely done stage. This cable they included on here is premium too. The whole packaging looks premium actually. 

You know now that I am listening to these. I know 2020 has been a crappy year but this is also the year of innovation for the tried and true dynamic designs. I don't ever recall in previous years of dynamics making strides as they have this year.  Fiio is just following suit. One upmanship is alive and well.  I think these sound fantastic.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I see another EST or a really large BA, but after listening to the Tape Pro for 24 hours, with tip rolling, DAP matching, and cable switching, it's not a bad sounding IEM. Certainly not as bad as some said they are. It's relatively inoffensive, with laid back treble (very similar in nature to the Mofasest Trio), forward mids, and punchy bass. There is just nothing WOW about them. They are decent in most things, and they do most things well, just nothing great. They reminded me of the Trio, only the Trio has superior performance, the overall tone and sound are similar, and if I had to pick a 'phone in my collection that best exemplified the Tape Pro, it would be the Moondrop KXXS. Similarities are there, including the highs, the detail retrieval, the bass, the stage, and the plays well but not great. It's not something i'll be reaching for most times, but it's not something i'll ignore either. It will have it's moments.



I haven't tried the Tape Pro, but a lot of its reviews have been lukewarm at best, so I'll be skipping it. And at the price range that they are releasing into, there's really lots of well regarded gems like Fiio FH3, Thie Audio stuff, TRI Starsea/I3, KBEAR BElieve, NM2+, Shozy Form 1.4, ISN H40, just to name a few.

So being bang average (as per your post "nothing WOW about them, decent in most things, just nothing great") at this > $100 bracket is not good enough. If it were a budget set, like retailing at $30 - 50 USD, then maybe we can be less picky. But at > $100 USD, there's tough competition against other big boys, and I would surely expect more in tuning and sound quality. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the Tape Pro, but a lot of its reviews have been lukewarm at best, so I'll be skipping it. And at the price range that they are releasing into, there's really lots of well regarded gems like Fiio FH3, Thie Audio stuff, TRI Starsea/I3, KBEAR BElieve, NM2+, Shozy Form 1.4, ISN H40, just to name a few.
> 
> So being bang average (as per your post "nothing WOW about them, decent in most things, just nothing great") at this > $100 bracket is not good enough. If it were a budget set, like retailing at $30 - 50 USD, then maybe we can be less picky. But at > $100 USD, there's tough competition against other big boys, and I would surely expect more in tuning and sound quality. Just my 2 cents.



I completely agree. At $50 or $60, they'd be a good bargain. Something like the BGVP Zero? But no, not at $130.00, when the MT300 and NM2+ slay it.


----------



## Gesugao

Erm... Is the MT300 an upgrade or more like a sidegrade to the TinHifi T4? I found an MT300 for only $73 and I'm really tempted to buy it lol


----------



## courierdriver

jant71 said:


> Should New Balance break in your shoes as well? How bout Ford putting those first 500 miles on and breaking in your car before they give it to you? Suck it up and do the work!


Hope you are joking. Those analogies aren't even equivalent. No, I dont want my sneakers to  be "pre worn", nor do I want my new car to have extra miles/kms put on it. That has absolutely nothing to do with sound. But if I'm buying an amp, dac/amp, iems, speakers, cables or iems...yeah, I expect it to sound at its FULL POTENTIAL straight outta the box. There aren't many companies that do it. PS Audio are the only ones that comes easily to mind. They test and burn in their components for at least 100 hours before they ship out. At least they put in the effort. Alot of iem companies that specifically state in their instruction manual the need for burn in, aren't doing their customers any favors. Seriously, what would it cost them to burn them in, before they shipped them out? Probably sales. Because there are too many people who want the s**t they bought to come to their door crazy fast. If it takes too long to arrive, sales go down. That's the problem with the world today. Everyone wants the stuff that they bought yesterday...today. Nobody's got any patience anymore.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I see another EST or a really large BA, but after listening to the Tape Pro for 24 hours, with tip rolling, DAP matching, and cable switching, it's not a bad sounding IEM. Certainly not as bad as some said they are. It's relatively inoffensive, with laid back treble (very similar in nature to the Mofasest Trio), forward mids, and punchy bass. There is just nothing WOW about them. They are decent in most things, and they do most things well, just nothing great. They reminded me of the Trio, only the Trio has superior performance, the overall tone and sound are similar, and if I had to pick a 'phone in my collection that best exemplified the Tape Pro, it would be the Moondrop KXXS. Similarities are there, including the highs, the detail retrieval, the bass, the stage, and the plays well but not great. It's not something i'll be reaching for most times, but it's not something i'll ignore either. It will have it's moments.



it seems your unit reached the same conclusion as mine  , i'd still put it at a solid 3.
i haven't tried the KXXS, but if it has the same "breath" as the Kanas and Kanas Pro, i agree with you: it does have a similar group of sound (especially to Kanas Pro in mids and treble). my TPro still on tour at the moment, but when it returns to me i might put it to use as entertainment IEM for movies/gaming, as i think it would do a good job for long listening session.

now I'm really intrigued by the MT300.. do you happen to have the BL01? how does the MT300 compares to it? 



baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the Tape Pro, but a lot of its reviews have been lukewarm at best, so I'll be skipping it. And at the price range that they are releasing into, there's really lots of well regarded gems like Fiio FH3, Thie Audio stuff, TRI Starsea/I3, KBEAR BElieve, NM2+, Shozy Form 1.4, ISN H40, just to name a few.
> 
> So being bang average (as per your post "nothing WOW about them, decent in most things, just nothing great") at this > $100 bracket is not good enough. If it were a budget set, like retailing at $30 - 50 USD, then maybe we can be less picky. But at > $100 USD, there's tough competition against other big boys, and I would surely expect more in tuning and sound quality. Just my 2 cents.



Seeing you already have the A7, I'd think you can skip the Tape Pro, as you can get similar tuning (in a more livelier sound) with the Silver-pop setting. 
I'd still prefer the Pro to the i3 though, mainly because of the tuning. I'd say as a whole package it's adequate for $100 bracket, but nothing groundbreaking or special


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> Erm... Is the MT300 an upgrade or more like a sidegrade to the TinHifi T4? I found an MT300 for only $73 and I'm really tempted to buy it lol



UPGRADE. Not a sidegrade at all. Not with the T4.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chinmie said:


> it seems your unit reached the same conclusion as mine  , i'd still put it at a solid 3.
> i haven't tried the KXXS, but if it has the same "breath" as the Kanas and Kanas Pro, i agree with you: it does have a similar group of sound (especially to Kanas Pro in mids and treble). my TPro still on tour at the moment, but when it returns to me i might put it to use as entertainment IEM for movies/gaming, as i think it would do a good job for long listening session.
> 
> now I'm really intrigued by the MT300.. do you happen to have the BL01? how does the MT300 compares to it?
> ...



I don't have any BLON's.


----------



## iron2k

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> For all you metalheads, deathheads, and rockheads in the discovery page, my latest recommendation for budget IEM that plays heavy metal, power metal, thrash metal, death metal, black metal, punk, grind, crust, fuzz, as well as classic rock and alternative rock with the most proficiency....the *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*. Why? Out of all in my collection, it has the technical abilities, bass speed and resolution, excellent forward mids, and extended treble with nice timbre, while being able to peel away even the stodgiest of lo-fi and complex tracks with ease and skill. You miss nothing, and get a great listening experience without any grating peaks, missing mids, or laid back bass. Metal comes together skillfully and proficiently with very few negatives (not the widest stage, but excellent imaging). So if you are a metalhead like myself, pick these up ASAP and \m/ \m/


can you share a link to buy please?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

iron2k said:


> can you share a link to buy please?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001333160176.html


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> UPGRADE. Not a sidegrade at all. Not with the T4.


Oh, ok. Thanks! I already pulled the trigger. These are gonna be my first tribrid IEMs so I'm kinda excited. Hope they won't disappoint.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> our engineer went back to the drawing board



Sounds like the Tape Pro needs that too


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's such a good earphone. so good. i'm giving the Tape Pro a chance with the Sony A45, Fiio amp, and Rush - 2112.


You got me with Rush- 2112! 🤟


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> Oh, ok. Thanks! I already pulled the trigger. These are gonna be my first tribrid IEMs so I'm kinda excited. Hope they won't disappoint.



You will not be disappointed, and the unique timbre and highs will put a smile on your face. Oh...and enjoy that kick ass bass.


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You will not be disappointed, and the unique timbre and highs will put a smile on your face. Oh...and enjoy that kick ass bass.


Thank you!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I decided to take a flier on my next KZ. I've never kept a single KZ i've bought, and that includes about 4-5 different earphones. A few months ago I sold a lot of 3 at once, but this is intriguing to me. KZ DQ6. The CCA CST shocked the heck out of me with it's performance and at $12.00, is a champion in the price to performance ratio, so I figured i'll give KZ, CCA's sister company a shot with the triple DD unit. If it's even as good as the CST, then the $20.00 i paid for it with coupons is worth the time and money. Seeing as high quality triple DD's are very expensive, with the cheapest being the JVC's, it's hopefully a bargain, and budget winner? We'll see? Not much cheddar getting laid out.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001888151277.html


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 23, 2020)

Just purchased my last IEM for this year.
8BA (Knowles) + 1DD called a Nimbus and looking forward to share my impression here when I receive it early next year. This IEM is designed and manufactured by Aur Audio and graph looks extremely promising. I will measure it myself to confirm the extension on both ends and how it performs in real life.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Dec 23, 2020)

Alrighty... let's see what I have here


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 23, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I don't have any BLON's.


Just got my Blon BL01, $21.99 USD on *Amazon

link*


----------



## DoConor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ViPER audio EQ on the Fiio X5III kinda works like MSEB (though not quite as intuitive and impactful), so it's really elevated the performance. If you can get one for $200, it's well worth it.


The Fiio X5 iii being on android, you could install the Hiby Music application from the Google Playstore or the APK.  I suppose.


----------



## zenki

@tgx78 pics too


----------



## ErkH

tgx78 said:


> Just purchased my last IEM for this year.
> 8BA (Knowles) + 1DD called a Nimbus and looking forward to share my impression here when I receive it early next year. This IEM is designed and manufactured by Aur Audio and graph looks extremely promising. I will measure it myself to confirm the extension on both ends and how it performs in real life.


I ve got their 8ba model and it is very good, very balanced tuning and great resolution.


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I decided to take a flier on my next KZ. I've never kept a single KZ i've bought, and that includes about 4-5 different earphones. A few months ago I sold a lot of 3 at once, but this is intriguing to me. KZ DQ6. The CCA CST shocked the heck out of me with it's performance and at $12.00, is a champion in the price to performance ratio, so I figured i'll give KZ, CCA's sister company a shot with the triple DD unit. If it's even as good as the CST, then the $20.00 i paid for it with coupons is worth the time and money. Seeing as high quality triple DD's are very expensive, with the cheapest being the JVC's, it's hopefully a bargain, and budget winner? We'll see? Not much cheddar getting laid out.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001888151277.html


That graph though...


----------



## Slater

.


brsdrgn said:


> That graph though...



KZs graphs are more like cartoons for marketing purposes. They should not be taken as bible by graphaholics.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## kennyhack

Banbeucmas said:


> Alrighty... let's see what I have here


Give us some impressions on the Tripowin TC-01 , I'm pretty interested in it! Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 23, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the Tape Pro, but a lot of its reviews have been lukewarm at best, so I'll be skipping it. And at the price range that they are releasing into, there's really lots of well regarded gems like Fiio FH3, Thie Audio stuff, TRI Starsea/I3, KBEAR BElieve, NM2+, Shozy Form 1.4, ISN H40, just to name a few.


Is it me, or are certain Chi-Fi brands inexplicably priced higher than their direct competition?   I guess if it sells, that’s all they care about.  Shuoer is one of those companies, IMO, as is Shozy.

Then again, maybe it’s just that companies like KB Ear and Tri are so very competitively priced for what they provide.


----------



## jwbrent

I did end up giving my 7Hz i99 to my son, but I walked away from the experience with great feelings. Based on that, the i77 for $119 would appear to be a worthwhile try:


----------



## chickenmoon

jwbrent said:


> I did end up giving my 7Hz i99 to my son, but I walked away from the experience with great feelings. Based on that, the i77 for $119 would appear to be a worthwhile try:



You can get the i77 for as low as £53 on aliexpress. It's OK but a baby i99 it ain't.


----------



## jwbrent

chickenmoon said:


> You can get the i77 for as low as £53 on aliexpress. It's OK but a baby i99 it ain't.



wow on the price, thank you for your sound impressions.


----------



## chickenmoon

jwbrent said:


> wow on the price, thank you for your sound impressions.


I've just received the i77 today but I have the i77 Pro and i88 since a little while now and basically I think that if someone wants a taste of the i99 then there is only getting the i99 that'll do it. The i88 is the closest to the i99, the general tonality being somewhat similar but it's nowhere near as dark and is also peakier in the upper mids making it a standard energetic v-shape vs the dark yet detailed i99. i77 and i77 Pro are very similar to each other and are another flavor of v-shape with quite good bass but somewhat cruder upper registers.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Dec 23, 2020)

kennyhack said:


> Give us some impressions on the Tripowin TC-01 , I'm pretty interested in it! Thanks!


Did have a brief listen yesterday. Was quite underwhelming, the strangest thing to me is that the positional cues sound like it is squashed horizontally while the soundstage is actually there.

Either my ears aren't adapting to the sound yet or it is like that.
Give me a few more days and see what would happen

Meanwhile, I did post my review about the Soranik ION-4 yesterday. https://banbeu.com/soranik-ion-4-review-the-experiment/

Was an interesting earphone around the time the Tape came out, and it does have some part that did better than the Tape


----------



## bhima

Welp, boxed up the FD1 and shipped them back to Amazon. Though capable, and decently detailed, the highs were overcooked, creating this sense that air was building up in the ear canal. Overall sound presentation is fine, but when you put it all together, its not that enjoyable to listen to. This did sound noticably better with my FiiO E17K with treble knocked down 4db... better than just run through thr SMSL and Heresy, but its not enough to be more enjoyable than the BLON BL01.

Hope the FD5 doesn't overcook those highs.


----------



## kmmbd

7 watts of power at 32 ohms, anyone?

The Cayin iHA-6 is absurdly powerful and I am afraid to plug any IEM barring Final E5000 (93dB/mW sensitivity) because of how powerful it is from the balanced out.

The build quality and overall fit and finish belies the price-tag. Frankly, from the feel and design alone I'd assume it to be a $1000+ amp. Fortunately it's quite a bit lower than that and still in the "somewhat affordable" range. The biggest issue for me is the weight of these which makes these very difficult to reposition let alone carry around (~5kg).

So far only listening with HD650 from the 4-pin XLR out and it has thundering dynamics along with better layering than the Schiit Jotunheim. I'm not a big fan of Topping's artificial-ish signature anyway on most of their amps but I will try and compare against A90 soon. Other than that, can't see another amp in this range that can compete in terms of sheer power against the Cayin iHA-6.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> 7 watts of power at 32 ohms, anyone?
> 
> The Cayin iHA-6 is absurdly powerful and I am afraid to plug any IEM barring Final E5000 (93dB/mW sensitivity) because of how powerful it is from the balanced out.
> 
> ...



Any idea what the output impedance is?


----------



## kmmbd

Slater said:


> Any idea what the output impedance is?


The output impedance is a quite curious story. So, from the "low gain" single ended output (left-most), the output impedance is 10ohms. From the "high gain" single ended output it becomes an absurd 120ohms. Then in sheer contrast: the balanced out (4-pin XLR, right-most) has an output impedance of only 0.3ohms. 

In the end, this amp is meant to be used exclusively in balanced mode, either via dual 3-pin or single 4-pin configurations (I am using the latter).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DoConor said:


> The Fiio X5 iii being on android, you could install the Hiby Music application from the Google Playstore or the APK.  I suppose.



Thanks for the heads up! I did just that, and though the Hiby Music app keeps crashing, i ended up downloading Poweramp Premium, and it's bad ass, has some great EQ and sound shaping features, and i'm diggin it, so it's made the X5III much better.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 24, 2020)

Spent some time with the iBasso IT07 and all I have to say, it is simply sensational. To sum it up, balanced sounding with articulate & agile bass, detailed & transparent midrange, crisp & controlled treble and holographic soundstage. It gives more expensive flagship IEMs run for the money. The IT07 is definitely one of my favourite all time IEMs to date. This is 100% a winner. Outstanding.


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> Spent some time with the iBasso IT07 and all I have to say, it is simply sensational. To sum it up, balanced sounding with articulate & agile bass, detailed & transparent midrange, crisp & controlled treble and holographic soundstage. It gives more expensive flagship IEMs run for the money. The IT07 is definitely one of my favourite all time IEMs to date. This is 100% a winner. Outstanding.



Quite a testament, especially with your experience.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 24, 2020)

jwbrent said:


> Quite a testament, especially with your experience.


Nothing but praise for the IT07. It is that good and performs way way beyond its asking price. Strictly based on the SQ, this should be sold with a higher price. The current price is a bargain *relatively speaking*. Brilliant.


----------



## mochill

ErkH said:


> I ve got their 8ba model and it is very good, very balanced tuning and great resolution.


I as well have the aur storm , and will definitely get aur nimbus


----------



## RikudouGoku

The brown bass boost is with the stock triple flange which does not fit me and I rather not put a christmas tree in my ears lol. (I did and it wasnt comfortable at all.)









This is with the Sony EP-EX11 tips instead (on both configs).





A teaser, they are on the same level.   





FH3 is a weird iem on graphs, cant really volume match them at 1k....


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> A teaser, they are on the same level.


I’m curious to know which one you will eventually prefer (in due time).


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m curious to know which one you will eventually prefer (in due time).


Balanced by a big margin. The bass boost doesnt sound good to me and sounds like quality just dropped across the range. This is including the bias I have towards a more relaxed tuning that is present on the bass boost config (less treble quantity) and yet I still take the balanced over it. I wont be including an in depth description on the bass boost in review. 

The Balanced though...damn it sounds good.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Balanced by a big margin. The bass boost doesnt sound good to me and sounds like quality just dropped across the range. This is including the bias I have towards a more relaxed tuning that is present on the bass boost config (less treble quantity) and yet I still take the balanced over it. I wont be including an in depth description on the bass boost in review.
> 
> The Balanced though...damn it sounds good.


Good to know!  
Actually, I’m curious to find out your personal preference between the A7 and the FD5, eventually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Good to know!
> Actually, I’m curious to find out your personal preference between the A7 and the FD5, eventually.


yeah I am a bit conflicted on the A7 VS FD5 for my personal taste as well. They are on par on quality though, I guess that the A7 set the standard for how high quality a 300 usd iem should be like and the FD5 is following that example.

Although I feel like going for a natural sound with a tri-brid setup is kinda like shooting yourself in the foot. Because it wont be long before a single DD will catch up with the technicalities and then when they do, they will almost guaranteed sound more natural due to their DD timbre.


----------



## mochill

Banbeucmas said:


> Did have a brief listen yesterday. Was quite underwhelming, the strangest thing to me is that the positional cues sound like it is squashed horizontally while the soundstage is actually there.
> 
> Either my ears aren't adapting to the sound yet or it is like that.
> Give me a few more days and see what would happen
> ...


I have this also BMT


RikudouGoku said:


> yeah I am a bit conflicted on the A7 VS FD5 for my personal taste as well. They are on par on quality though, I guess that the A7 set the standard for how high quality a 300 usd iem should be like and the FD5 is following that example.
> 
> Although I feel like going for a natural sound with a tri-brid setup is kinda like shooting yourself in the foot. Because it wont be long before a single DD will catch up with the technicalities and then when they do, they will almost guaranteed sound more natural due to their DD timbre.


We have single dynamic driver with that already.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> We have single dynamic driver with that already.


Examples?


----------



## Luis1316

@RikudouGoku  Wow, those peaks are literally inverted. I'm really curious about your final thoughts on them.


----------



## jwbrent

If you haven’t already, Jude’s new video on the difference in measurements between the 711 and 5138 measuring devices is very informative.


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> More beryllium trains choo choo incoming! 2020 is indeed the year of the beryllium driver.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001869474138.html
> Yongse YS1 single DD beryllium set
> ...


I asked the aliexpress seller about these, but they don't seem to know anything either.



That answer about the cable seems to contradict the images, which show a 2.5mm cable with adapters:



I like that "Pink" color better than the blue.



Maybe there are listings with reviews on Taobao...


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah I am a bit conflicted on the A7 VS FD5 for my personal taste as well. They are on par on quality though, I guess that the A7 set the standard for how high quality a 300 usd iem should be like and the FD5 is following that example.
> 
> Although I feel like going for a natural sound with a tri-brid setup is kinda like shooting yourself in the foot. Because it wont be long before a single DD will catch up with the technicalities and then when they do, they will almost guaranteed sound more natural due to their DD timbre.


I understand.  Ultimately, each design type will have their advantages and disadvantages, and it may be impossible to pick one over the other in general.

So far, it seems like for around $300, the LZ A7 (tribrid), FiiO FD5 (single dynamic), and BGVP DM8 (all BA) may be the main contenders.   Too bad impressions on the latter 2 are only starting to come out now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I understand.  Ultimately, each design type will have their advantages and disadvantages, and it may be impossible to pick one over the other in general.
> 
> So far, it seems like for around $300, the LZ A7 (tribrid), FiiO FD5 (single dynamic), and BGVP DM8 (all BA) may be the main contenders.   Too bad impressions on the latter 2 are only starting to come out now.


yeah, great iems to end the year with and we can only hope that they are the new standard in that price range.


----------



## slex

There's _no crossover in single DD and thus no technicality involved.😊_


----------



## Cevisi

There is now a global equalizer for android from power amp. Its very clean and customazible.

Its like the es100 app for everything you hook up on your phone.

What a revalation

https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.maxmpz.equalizer


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 24, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, great iems to end the year with and we can only hope that they are the new standard in that price range.


In other words the fd5 is the best single DD upto this price range if it's on par with a7 (trybid)? Don't you think the single dd timbre would make them slightly better then the a7 aswell?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> In other words the fd5 is the best single DD upto this price range if it's on par with a7? Don't you think the timbre would make them slightly better though?


Yes it is my nr 1 single dd and yeah the timbre is better on it than the A7 and sounds more natural. I am going to go through a majority of my library to see which one I prefer the most though. So my review will probably be done tomorrow. (your christmas present   )

But I doubt I rec it over the A7 if someone just wants a single iem (hard to beat 10 tuning filters you know lol).


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes it is my nr 1 single dd and yeah the timbre is better on it than the A7 and sounds more natural. I am going to go through a majority of my library to see which one I prefer the most though. So my review will probably be done tomorrow. (your christmas present   )
> 
> But I doubt I rec it over the A7 if someone just wants a single iem (hard to beat 10 tuning filters you know lol).


I really want to know impressions regarding imaging, specifically depth and layering.   I don’t find it deficient, but also not really great on the A7.  A7 really sounds sufficiently natural for my tastes, and I’m not a violinist, so that timbre issue doesn’t really bother me.  The A7 is also a fun and engaging listen.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I really want to know impressions regarding imaging, specifically depth and layering.   I don’t find it deficient, but also not really great on the A7.  A7 really sounds sufficiently natural for my tastes, and I’m not a violinist, so that timbre issue doesn’t really bother me.  The A7 is also a fun and engaging listen.


(this is vs pop-red)

If the violin timbre in the A7 doesnt bother you, then the timbre is close but still more natural on the FD5. Imaging and instrument separation are better on the FD5 because the bass is actually cleaner (tighter and faster) and a bit brighter tonality so that gives it an edge


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 24, 2020)

I should have all three (A7, FD5 and DM8) plus Nimbus by end of January 2021. I am hoping one of them will dethrone IT07 as my current daily go-to. I sense a gap between mid tier & hi-fi is closing in and hoping to see some unexpected surprises in 2021.


----------



## Nabillion_786

RikudouGoku said:


> (this is vs pop-red)
> 
> If the violin timbre in the A7 doesnt bother you, then the timbre is close but still more natural on the FD5. Imaging and instrument separation are better on the FD5 because the bass is actually cleaner (tighter and faster) and a bit brighter tonality so that gives it an edge


That's it I don't care im not waiting anymore! Not gonna wait for them to come in stock just gonna order them right now from Ali express. Both you and dsnuts (I trust) have given them great praises already that are inline with my preferences and I am confident now. It's just that I was kinda sold on dunus new eclipse tech that was gonna be the standard for all there upcoming iems regardless of price. Titans were very interesting in that regard but that's another 2 months of patience.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's it I don't care im not waiting anymore! Not gonna wait for them to come in stock just gonna order them right now from Ali express. Both you and dsnuts (I trust) have given them great praises already that are inline with my preferences and I am confident now. It's just that I was kinda sold on dunus new eclipse tech that was gonna be the standard for all there upcoming iems regardless of price. Titans were very interesting in that regard but that's another 2 months of patience.


Then let me help you.

VS the oxygen, the male vocals are better on the FD5 while female vocals are similar in quality. Just a bit wider while depth is deeper on the FD5. The FD5 is a more fun iem than the brighter and more analytical oxygen, so they are more complementary than rivals.


----------



## RikudouGoku

...good luck at that price.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> ...good luck at that price.


That’s kind of what I predicted, given Tanchjim’s pricing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> ...good luck at that price.



a "bi-brid" for $400.00. HAHA! when you can get an amazing tri-brid in the A7 or MT300 for less? HARD PASS.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah I am a bit conflicted on the A7 VS FD5 for my personal taste as well. They are on par on quality though, I guess that the A7 set the standard for how high quality a 300 usd iem should be like and the FD5 is following that example.
> 
> Although I feel like going for a natural sound with a tri-brid setup is kinda like shooting yourself in the foot. Because it wont be long before a single DD will catch up with the technicalities and then when they do, they will almost guaranteed sound more natural due to their DD timbre.




Heya, have you tried the fd1? Hoping the fd5 isnt as hot in the treble.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i am diggin this combo! the CCA CST + Fiio X3III = BASSa$$ery!! Chi-fi has come a long way since my first days in this hobby, with the price to performance ratio going through the roof. This combo cost me less that the NM2+ or Tape Pro alone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> Heya, have you tried the fd1? Hoping the fd5 isnt as hot in the treble.


Sorry dont have it. It is more relaxing than the Oxygen though.


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Sorry dont have it. It is more relaxing than the Oxygen though.



Do you still love your Oxygen or has another IEM under $300 supplanted it as your favorite?


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> a "bi-brid" for $400.00. HAHA! when you can get an amazing tri-brid in the A7 or MT300 for less? HARD PASS.


Let’s wait and see, shall we?   Who knows, it could be phenomenal sounding.  The number and type of drivers doesn’t tell us much about it.



bhima said:


> Heya, have you tried the fd1? Hoping the fd5 isnt as hot in the treble.





RikudouGoku said:


> Sorry dont have it. It is more relaxing than the Oxygen though.


The FD1 is really more boosted in the upper midrange, and judging by your graphs, the FD5 looks quite a bit less boosted.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Do you still love your Oxygen or has another IEM under $300 supplanted it as your favorite?


Yeah I still love it, but the FD5 is a step ahead of it. (not under 300 usd though...)


----------



## Makahl (Dec 24, 2020)

That's the Tanchjim Darling marketing stuff in Chinese:



Spoiler: huge picture











The tuning seems very aggressive at the upper-mids too (around 14dB pinna gain).


----------



## tgx78

Makahl said:


> That's the Tanchjim Darling marketing stuff in Chinese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang. Too bad. Looks like SSP with bit of BA sparkle up top. (Like campfire andro peaks at 8-9khz)


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Examples?


Cardas a8, em5813


----------



## Banbeucmas

mochill said:


> I have this also BMT


Ah, the BMT is  one of their old work I think? It wasn't really something I like lol.


----------



## slex

RikudouGoku said:


> ...good luck at that price.





Reminded me of..😆


----------



## mochill

slex said:


> Reminded me of..😆


$320 too much for much , I'd buy at $100 max


----------



## mochill

Banbeucmas said:


> Ah, the BMT is  one of their old work I think? It wasn't really something I like lol.


Magnetostatic driver needs minimum of 600hr burn in


----------



## slex

mochill said:


> $320 too much for much , I'd buy at $100 max


I'm guessing a mmcx connector, another


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Examples?



DUNU LUNA and Final Audio A8000 (both single DD) have resolution and technical performance as good as multi BA/hybrid types, while keeping the great timbre of a single DD set. Unfortunately TOTL sound comes at TOTL pricing LOL.

It used to be that single DD types have good timbre at the expense of technicalities, whereas the multi BAs suffer at timbre but have better technicalities, and that compromises have to be made. But I think the lines between hybrid/multi BA and single DDs are getting more and more blurred as technology improves. We now have hybrids with very good timbre (eg LZ A7), and single DD types with good technicalities (eg NM2+).

CHIFI for the past 3 years have really been evolving exponentially, I think they have really dethroned western brands in the budget-midfi segment for price to performance ratio. CHIFI brands are now starting to knock on the door at the TOTL segment eg QDC Anole VX, DUNU LUNA. Really a great time to enter this audio hobby and I really can't wait to see what 2021 has in store for us!


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> DUNU LUNA and Final Audio A8000 (both single DD) have resolution and technical performance as good as multi BA/hybrid types, while keeping the great timbre of a single DD set. Unfortunately TOTL sound comes at TOTL pricing LOL.
> 
> It used to be that single DD types have good timbre at the expense of technicalities, whereas the multi BAs suffer at timbre but have better technicalities, and that compromises have to be made. But I think the lines between hybrid/multi BA and single DDs are getting more and more blurred as technology improves. We now have hybrids with very good timbre (eg LZ A7), and single DD types with good technicalities (eg NM2+).
> 
> CHIFI for the past 3 years have really been evolving exponentially, I think they have really dethroned western brands in the budget-midfi segment for price to performance ratio. CHIFI brands are now starting to knock on the door at the TOTL segment eg QDC Anole VX, DUNU LUNA. Really a great time to enter this audio hobby and I really can't wait to see what 2021 has in store for us!


Do you think size and quality of BE driver makes a different?


----------



## baskingshark

slex said:


> Do you think size and quality of BE driver makes a different?



Just my 2 cents, I think it comes down to implementation and tuning. A lot of CHIFI companies are riding on the beryllium hypetrain this year (who knows which companies are even scamming us with fake beryllium drivers like the BGVP DN2). But well implemented beryllium sets really can take EQ like a champ and have good transients and bass texturing, at least of those I've tried. I actually am not too bothered about driver type, driver material or count, more that it sounds good. But my stance is that if a company claims something is beryllium or some other material, we definitely should not tolerate false marketing, even if the set sounds good.

Size of driver wise, maybe not, I have heard small drivers that can give a lot of bass and vice versa. So once again, probably it boils down to tuning and implementation. Maybe the others can advise too.


----------



## chinmie

My friend returned my newer IEMs that i sent to him to listen, so i tested them to see how they perform for gaming purpose using PS4. 
i tested it playing Nier Automata, an older game that i only recently have the time to play. great story by the way. 

Apparently even though i like it a lot for music, the LZ A7 (with my preferred gold-monitor setting) doesn't perform well for that application. haven't tested other settings though, maybe some of them would work better. 

Tape Pro somewhat works for spatial sense and all, but that mid-high peak does make the mids thin shouty, I'm guessing for long sessions it would not be ideal. 

the Tin T2+ is, surprisingly great, especially for third person view games. it's similar to the BL03 in performance, but with way better bass handling because the emphasis on lower bass and subbass. i think it's going to be a great movie IEM too. Depth of field is good, while presenting the sound in a pleasant way, so, great for long sessions. 

The BL01 is also good, but presentation of the footsteps and vocals is closer and more intimate, so i think it's better for FPS instead, while for 3rd person view is not as good as the T2+

Listening to the soundtracks only however, i still prefer using the LZ A7 (nice music for sleeping/relaxing, by the way)


----------



## slex

chinmie said:


> My friend returned my newer IEMs that i sent to him to listen, so i tested them to see how they perform for gaming purpose using PS4.
> i tested it playing Nier Automata, an older game that i only recently have the time to play. great story by the way.
> 
> Apparently even though i like it a lot for music, the LZ A7 (with my preferred gold-monitor setting) doesn't perform well for that application. haven't tested other settings though, maybe some of them would work better.
> ...



I like it, especially for the sleeping part on A7☺️


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

slex said:


> I like it, especially for the sleeping part on A7☺



Ha! I just fell asleep earlier with my A7's in. With all the newer iem's, i've neglected to A7's badly, and decided to put them in for awhile, and i crashed, and they did not come out until i woke up.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to the Discovery thread!!! Hope y'all got some killer gear and wide smiles?


----------



## Banbeucmas

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to the Discovery thread!!! Hope y'all got some killer gear and wide smiles?


Merry Christmas to you too. Just treated myself yesterday


----------



## slex

Under private advisement, not necessary to fork out the doosh even I can afford it.😄


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Banbeucmas said:


> Merry Christmas to you too. Just treated myself yesterday



I've heard nothing but good things about this set.


----------



## Banbeucmas

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about this set.


It's either a love or hate, I can wear the z1r comfortably... but fit?...

Well... see for yourself, the thing works for my ear, just in a weird way that no one would expect. (Shallow and small canal, small but flat ears)





I probably should buy a new cable just so that I got a proper ear hook. Any suggestion in the 0 - 150$ range? Decent quality + lightweight with chin slider option is enough.


----------



## slex

Banbeucmas said:


> It's either a love or hate, I can wear the z1r comfortably... but fit?...
> 
> Well... see for yourself, the thing works for my ear, just in a weird way that no one would expect. (Shallow and small canal, small but flat ears)
> 
> ...


I suggest you head over to Sony z1r thread?😊


----------



## rattywolf (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, have anybody heard of Dopeaudio?
Don't know anything about sound performance, seems to be overpriced from the first glance (but who knows). I know they sell worldwide and people like it, but there are no much comparisons to other IEM's. Anyway, the minimal design is absolutely beautiful to my personal taste, and I decided to share it here:



Prices vary from 400$ to almost 700$ according to their official group, may be different for other countries


----------



## Banbeucmas

slex said:


> I suggest you head over to Sony z1r thread?😊


Yeah I should, time for cable hunt.

Didn't expect I would actually need to find cable


----------



## slex

Banbeucmas said:


> Yeah I should, time for cable hunt.
> 
> Didn't expect I would actually need to find cable


Good luck😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Banbeucmas said:


> It's either a love or hate, I can wear the z1r comfortably... but fit?...
> 
> Well... see for yourself, the thing works for my ear, just in a weird way that no one would expect. (Shallow and small canal, small but flat ears)
> 
> ...



Those things are huge!!!! They make my TF 10's look comfy lol


----------



## Banbeucmas

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Those things are huge!!!! They make my TF 10's look comfy lol


There are earphones that you really have to pray for genetics to happen :'D


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

rattywolf said:


> Hi, have anybody heard of Dopeaudio?
> Don't know anything about sound performance, seems to be overpriced from the first glance (but who knows). I know they sell worldwide and people like it, but there are no much comparisons to other IEM's. Anyway, the minimal design is absolutely beautiful to my personal taste, and I decided to share it here:
> 
> 
> ...





rattywolf said:


> Hi, have anybody heard of Dopeaudio?
> Don't know anything about sound performance, seems to be overpriced from the first glance (but who knows). I know they sell worldwide and people like it, but there are no much comparisons to other IEM's. Anyway, the minimal design is absolutely beautiful to my personal taste, and I decided to share it here:
> 
> 
> ...



That's dope...except the price.


----------



## dissociativity (Dec 25, 2020)

chinmie said:


> My friend returned my newer IEMs that i sent to him to listen, so i tested them to see how they perform for gaming purpose using PS4.
> i tested it playing Nier Automata, an older game that i only recently have the time to play. great story by the way.
> 
> Apparently even though i like it a lot for music, the LZ A7 (with my preferred gold-monitor setting) doesn't perform well for that application. haven't tested other settings though, maybe some of them would work better.
> ...



try the moondrop SSR/SSP, great imaging/stage for gaming.

I can't confirm the SSP being as good for myself til I have it, but the SSR has lovely imaging.


----------



## JEHL (Dec 25, 2020)

mochill said:


> Magnetostatic driver needs minimum of 600hr burn in


So in other words, the driver must go through a minimum of 43200000000 cycles just to burn in? Yikes.

Edit: And I'm assuming this is with a pure tone, I wonder if this would be more like 400000000000000 cycles worth of burn in.

Edit 2: But to my understanding, the factory is supposed to burn in before shipping it. I can't imagine taking your chances with getting worse reviews being worth saving one simple step in the production of a driver.


----------



## audio123

Just when I thought I have heard enough great IEMs this year, the recently released Dunu Zen comes into the picture. All I can say is wow. Very emotional and controlled sound with excellent level of energy. There is a very nice enveloping feeling with holographic soundstage. Utterly impressive.


----------



## peter123

JEHL said:


> So in other words, the driver must go through a minimum of 43200000000 cycles just to burn in? Yikes.
> 
> Edit: And I'm assuming this is with a pure tone, I wonder if this would be more like 400000000000000 cycles worth of burn in.
> 
> Edit 2: But to my understanding, the factory is supposed to burn in before shipping it. I can't imagine taking your chances with getting worse reviews being worth saving one simple step in the production of a driver.



Nothing to worry about really as burn in makes minimal changes (if any)


----------



## unifutomaki

peter123 said:


> Nothing to worry about really as burn in makes minimal changes (if any)



Besides, the next big thing will come out soon enough, causing one to sell the current thing even before completing the burn in


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Besides, the next big thing will come out soon enough, causing one to sell the current thing even before completing the burn in


If it takes that long to burn the crazy thing in, there will be a whole new line of IEMs out.  Does burn in make a difference?  In this case, who cares!  If it takes that long for an IEM to sound proper, the manufacturer should pay me for my time and effort!  NEXT!


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Magnetostatic driver needs minimum of 600hr burn in



Wow, that’s basically a month straight at 24/7 of burn in.

Hopefully it doesn’t look like this at the end of all that burn in:


----------



## chinmie

i only "burn in" if the sound doesn't work for me out of the box, but i like it enough to care, and also have some spare time. 
if not, i would skip the process entirely and just let that earphones go.


----------



## jant71

chinmie said:


> i only "burn in" if the sound doesn't work for me out of the box, but i like it enough to care, and also have some spare time.
> if not, i would skip the process entirely and just let that earphones go.



True because after the initial learning curve and fitting can be the most change. Burn-in isn't going to be dramatic and shouldn't be. Just a loosening of the driver and perhaps some taming in the highs. If you get your fit and depth etc. all on point then burn-in alone can't be so much that it will change an earphone from something that doesn't work for ya to something you love. I'd assuming quite a few of the burn-in stories have been combining tips softening a bit, mastering the fit, and even not listening enough cause your mood and body at a specific time can influence the experience for better or worse. I am a total burn-in subscriber but it is not the only thing that is going on.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


>


AHHHHHH, perfect!  Sounds so nice and warm now, with a really dark background, and the treble isn’t hot anymore.  The bass has a nice crispy texture, and vocals sound so seasoned.


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> AHHHHHH, perfect!  Sounds so nice and warm now, with a really dark background, and the treble isn’t hot anymore.  The bass has a nice crispy texture, and vocals sound so seasoned.



It sounds especially when I listen on my PC:


----------



## doushi

Slightly off topic, but I discover that I dont listen to music critically as much as watching Netflix and putting random music playlist while doing something else, and (maybe as a result of that) cant really tell which one sounds better between S8Z, A7, U12, or Andro. Is the ability to discern hi end audio something that people acquire over time or is it something innate that I just dont have? If it is the latter, I guess it is good news for me since I dont have to spend any more $$


----------



## IEMusic

doushi said:


> Slightly off topic, but I discover that I dont listen to music critically as much as watching Netflix and putting random music playlist while doing something else, and (maybe as a result of that) cant really tell which one sounds better between S8Z, A7, U12, or Andro. Is the ability to discern hi end audio something that people acquire over time or is it something innate that I just dont have? If it is the latter, I guess it is good news for me since I dont have to spend any more $$


IMO, it‘s more of the first one.  Over time, with experience, one develops the ability to discern subtle nuances better, but there is a bit of an innate ability including one’s hearing health.


----------



## RikudouGoku

doushi said:


> Slightly off topic, but I discover that I dont listen to music critically as much as watching Netflix and putting random music playlist while doing something else, and (maybe as a result of that) cant really tell which one sounds better between S8Z, A7, U12, or Andro. Is the ability to discern hi end audio something that people acquire over time or is it something innate that I just dont have? If it is the latter, I guess it is good news for me since I dont have to spend any more $$


I think it is both. You can train to learn but some are born with innate music talent.


----------



## doushi

RikudouGoku said:


> I think it is both. You can train to learn but some are born with innate music talent.





IEMusic said:


> IMO, it‘s more of the first one.  Over time, with experience, one develops the ability to discern subtle nuances better, but there is a bit of an innate ability including one’s hearing health.



I see, maybe need more listening time. Good advice, just in time to listen to some jingle. Merry xmas!


----------



## Slater

doushi said:


> Slightly off topic, but I discover that I dont listen to music critically as much as watching Netflix and putting random music playlist while doing something else, and (maybe as a result of that) cant really tell which one sounds better between S8Z, A7, U12, or Andro. Is the ability to discern hi end audio something that people acquire over time or is it something innate that I just dont have? If it is the latter, I guess it is good news for me since I dont have to spend any more $$



It varies by person - their music background, personal tastes, personality type, reason for being in t hobby, etc.

Also things like age, hearing health, occupation, quietness of home environment, and many other factors can have an influence.There are even some people who have Synesthesia, and experience music in a totally different way than most people.

The saying is that some people use audio gear to listen to music, and others use music to listen to audio gear.

I am typically in the 1st category, but when I am building, modding, or tuning a headphone, I switch modes to to be in the 2nd category.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Just when I thought I have heard enough great IEMs this year, the recently released Dunu Zen comes into the picture. All I can say is wow. Very emotional and controlled sound with excellent level of energy. There is a very nice enveloping feeling with holographic soundstage. Utterly impressive.



@audio123 i know Zen is 1DD but can you compare with IT07?


----------



## doushi

Slater said:


> It varies by person - their music background, personal tastes, personality type, reason for being in t hobby, etc.
> 
> Also things like age, hearing health, occupation, quietness of home environment, and many other factors can have an influence.There are even some people who have Synesthesia, and experience music in a totally different way than most people.
> 
> ...


using music to listen to audio gear! a good phrase. Just realized I was trying to do that.


----------



## Slater

doushi said:


> using music to listen to audio gear! a good phrase. Just realized I was trying to do that.



I mean, there’s absolutely nothing wrong with the that. Some people are just wired that way, or enjoy listening to music that way. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## JEHL

From what I read so far, seems like the absolute best person to test the technical power of headgear is a musician with their own music playing. Although extreme micro detailing appears to annoy them more often than not.


----------



## ChrisOc

jant71 said:


> True because after the initial learning curve and fitting can be the most change. Burn-in isn't going to be dramatic and shouldn't be. Just a loosening of the driver and perhaps some taming in the highs. If you get your fit and depth etc. all on point then burn-in alone can't be so much that it will change an earphone from something that doesn't work for ya to something you love. I'd assuming quite a few of the burn-in stories have been combining tips softening a bit, mastering the fit, and even not listening enough cause your mood and body at a specific time can influence the experience for better or worse. I am a total burn-in subscriber but it is not the only thing that is going on.



Quite apart from the cost, I wonder how much time and effort we put into each IEM set before we move on to the next set. 

We often say, "they are sounding better and better", which implies time has a part to play in the improvement (burn-in aside).

The "synergy chain" which brings us to say, "they now sound amazing", would involve, source, cable, earphones, nozzle, filter, music, and that right moment when everything comes together and you discover what you have in your possession. That synergy chain may never be realised as we rush to get the next one and effectively we feed the frenzy because as we do not devote enough time to what we already have in our possession, we do not recognise or appreciate what we have, as a consequence we look to find perfection (which we may already have in our hands) elsewhere....and the cycle begins again.

I love this crazy hobby of ours.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 25, 2020)

ChrisOc said:


> Quite apart from the cost, I wonder how much time and effort we put into each IEM set before we move on to the next set.
> 
> We often say, "they are sounding better and better", which implies time has a part to play in the improvement (burn-in aside).
> 
> ...



Synergy is a b*tch and certainly a wild card. We see it some that love an earphone while many of us don't get it in regards to the same model. It is a b*tch. Love my AZLA MKII. Also spent $230 on a couple of cables to fine tune it. Guess what? Sounds better with a BQeyz Z3 BT cable with aptX then it does wired. Better than wired with my Cowon or Sony. My Sony doesn't even do aptX HD so the Z3 could be better but still synergizes and sound better than with any of my devices wired.

That reminds me if anyone wants an two-pin ISN GC4 for $100 let me know. Ask Dsnuts if you don't know about it. A sweet and capable cable but with warmer toned gear is not the best synergy but I am really converting to wireless slowly but surely so no real need much longer.


----------



## Poganin

doushi said:


> using music to listen to audio gear! a good phrase. Just realized I was trying to do that.


That's how you tell an audiophile from a melomaniac. The latter uses hi-fi equipment to enjoy music, the former uses music to listen to his hi-fi equipment.


----------



## doushi

Poganin said:


> That's how you tell an audiophile from a melomaniac. The latter uses hi-fi equipment to enjoy music, the former uses music to listen to his hi-fi equipment.


Thats a good term! I cant relate yet when people say sweet, dark, thin, etc, but I do enjoy listening to music a lot


----------



## sutosuto

doushi said:


> I cant relate yet when people say sweet, dark, thin, etc


If you have Hiby DAP,  you may play with MSEB configuration on the same iem. Probably, it will give you idea how those terms sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I thought I was going to be finished with the Fiio FD5 review today. But nope, maybe tomorrow. 

But I will give you guys another teaser. For those of you that have the Urbanfun ISS014 (beryllium version) and looking for an upgrade with that same sound, you should have an eye on the FD5.


----------



## ChrisOc

Poganin said:


> That's how you tell an audiophile from a melomaniac. The latter uses hi-fi equipment to enjoy music, the former uses music to listen to his hi-fi equipment.



By that definition, I have failed the audiophile test. My music sounding better is my prime motivation for buying any audio equipment. The gear itself is a means to an end. 

Music is in the fabric of my being and represents some of the best times of my life. The equipment are fun, memorable jewels and sometimes indispensable but music 🎶 is always indispensable in my life.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> From what I read so far, seems like the absolute best person to test the technical power of headgear is a musician with their own music playing. Although extreme micro detailing appears to annoy them more often than not.


Some musicians has hearing lost. It is the maestros of the music industries.☺️


----------



## slex

ChrisOc said:


> By that definition, I have failed the audiophile test. My music sounding better is my prime motivation for buying any audio equipment. The gear itself is a means to an end.
> 
> Music is in the fabric of my being and represents some of the best times of my life. The equipment are fun, memorable jewels and sometimes indispensable but music 🎶 is always indispensable in my life.


Yes totally agree. Passion for Music and hobbyist at the same time.


----------



## Slater

slex said:


> Some musicians has hearing lost. It is the maestros of the music industries.☺


----------



## slex

Slater said:


>


😊


----------



## Mehran

Slater said:


>


Maestro Kramer, lol


----------



## slex

Mehran said:


> Maestro Kramer, lol


----------



## Slater

Mehran said:


> Maestro Kramer, lol



haha, classic!


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> I thought I was going to be finished with the Fiio FD5 review today. But nope, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> But I will give you guys another teaser. For those of you that have the Urbanfun ISS014 (beryllium version) and looking for an upgrade with that same sound, you should have an eye on the FD5.


----------



## Mehran

Slater said:


> haha, classic!


Haha, love it.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> I thought I was going to be finished with the Fiio FD5 review today. But nope, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> But I will give you guys another teaser. For those of you that have the Urbanfun ISS014 (beryllium version) and looking for an upgrade with that same sound, you should have an eye on the FD5.



Dope!  As the greatest YBF-ISS014 fan round here (I have bought 6 pairs) this is great news (I'm likely getting my FD5 before new year as it landed in Heathrow today).


----------



## baskingshark

Interesting new SMABAT IEM that is in the budget range, yet has tuning switches.

https://www.smabat.com/collections/hifi耳机/products/smabat-x1

SMABAT X1. Seems to be a dual DD. $55 USD.

Always been a fan of their earbuds, but haven't tried their IEMs yet.


----------



## mochill

Looks awesome


----------



## IEMusic

I’m glad to see more multi-DD designs coming out.  I think there is a lot of potential there, especially with use of various driver materials.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I’m glad to see more multi-DD designs coming out.  I think there is a lot of potential there, especially with use of various driver materials.



Multi DD types seem to be rather uncommon compared to single DD, I have a feeling it is more difficult to implement +/- tune? I know KZ just came out with a 3 DD set, wonder how that one sounds.


----------



## Makahl

I'd guess in 2021 we'll see more 1DDs using hybrid diaphragm materials such as Moondrop Illumination and FiiO FD5. A fancy material for the dome part and another cool name for the surrounding or vice-versa.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> Multi DD types seem to be rather uncommon compared to single DD, I have a feeling it is more difficult to implement +/- tune? I know KZ just came out with a 3 DD set, wonder how that one sounds.


Sounds like a champ?😆


----------



## Slater (Dec 25, 2020)

Makahl said:


> I'd guess in 2021 we'll see more 1DDs using hybrid diaphragm materials such as Moondrop Illumination and FiiO FD5. A fancy material for the dome part and another cool name for the surrounding or vice-versa.



Liquid crystal polymer is just a fancy name for a Kevlar dome.

Also, PEEK is a pretty stiff plastic. I’m actually very surprised they used it as the surround, as usually you want something compliant instead (TPE, butyl, silicone, etc).

I’d be interested to see how this performs.


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> Liquid crystal polymer is just a fancy name for a Kevlar dome.
> 
> Also, PEEK is a pretty stiff plastic. I’m actually very surprised they used it as the surround, as usually you want something compliant instead (TPE, butyl, silicone, etc).
> 
> I’d be interested to see how this performs.



Could be fairly good. I've seen it used for earbud drivers. Good for fast transients iirc.


----------



## Slater

assassin10000 said:


> Could be fairly good. I've seen it used for earbud drivers. Good for fast transients iirc.



For the diaphragm, or the surround?

Peek is an awesome material for the diaphragm. Very stiff and light polymer.

I’ve just never seen it used specifically for the driver surround. What earbud models use it? I’d be interested to check them out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Multi DD types seem to be rather uncommon compared to single DD, I have a feeling it is more difficult to implement +/- tune? I know KZ just came out with a 3 DD set, wonder how that one sounds.



I ordered it the triple driver KZ. I have very little hope for it, since i've never really liked any of my KZ's, but the CCA CST has given me enough hope to order these and give them a try.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> For the diaphragm, or the surround?
> 
> Peek is an awesome material for the diaphragm. Very stiff and light polymer.
> 
> I’ve just never seen it used specifically for the driver surround. What earbud models use it? I’d be interested to check them out.


Final Audio Design a8k , dunu luna , periodic audio BE uses peek for surrounding


----------



## rggz

IEMusic said:


> I’m glad to see more multi-DD designs coming out.  I think there is a lot of potential there, especially with use of various driver materials.



Indeed. Btw, the new TWS Galaxy Buds Pro ($199) is coming with 2DDs too.


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Sounds like a champ?😆



I mean, I'm not a frequency graph nazi, but this one looks like something my 6-year old drew while trying to make the ocean:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

And remember, that's their marketing material, so that graph has likely been smoothed over. Looks weird as heck. Its cheap enough for someone brave enough to chance it, but I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> For the diaphragm, or the surround?
> 
> Peek is an awesome material for the diaphragm. Very stiff and light polymer.
> 
> I’ve just never seen it used specifically for the driver surround. What earbud models use it? I’d be interested to check them out.



The original ST-10 did. 



I think maybe the Nicehck EBX did (also used japanese PET so may have been the center). I can't find the breakdown image anymore.


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> I mean, I'm not a frequency graph nazi, but this one looks like something my 6-year old drew while trying to make the ocean:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> And remember, that's their marketing material, so that graph has likely been smoothed over. Looks weird as heck. Its cheap enough for someone brave enough to chance it, but I don't have high hopes for it.


If is done and tuned right , it could be a winner with crossover involved.


----------



## bhima

Decided to go a bit cheaper and just get the Moondrop Starfield. Seems like it may be a good option for my preferences. If its good, should hold me over until Final creates a new E-series with Beryllium .


----------



## JEHL

Something I found on an old Crinacle article but from the first comment on the article rather than his article. https://crinacle.com/2019/02/04/what-is-technical-ability-according-to-me-myself-and-i/

"“Yes I know that scientifically speaking, transducers are minimum phase devices. Whatever exists in time domain will be reflected in the frequency domain for headphones, so all this talk about transients and time-domain are technically completely inaccurate in a truly objective sense. ”

But, of course, it’s not actually objective. The music was all recorded to sound “correct” on a certain setup in a recording studio, and the producer/engineer had a “target audience,” whether they realized it or not, of a certain listening environment. Usually that target is a room with speakers. Both of these subjectivities are encoded into the music, and later recovered by our earphones.

If EDM producers were trying to get their tunes to sound good on very fast speakers, I wouldn’t keep experiencing the decay of my BA earphones as too short. But they target these massive soundsystems with big-diameter subwoofers. Talking about a transducer’s effects in the time domain is actually a commentary on how closely the transients as heard through the transducer track the producer’s subjective intent, as reflected in the recording."

As someone who never had the chance to use non DD drivers, I guess this person's argument is that not even EDM or any other music that COULD be produced with near instant decay in mind is made with near instant decay in mind, causing most BAs to sound odd as a result?

... Makes me wonder how does one even rate gear for EDM. Since I assume unlike acoustic instruments, electronic instruments can choose to require a near instant decay driver to sound correct, yet most would choose more readily available transients. Like the 15"subwoofer that my neighbor has installed on his Renault Clio.


----------



## SciOC (Dec 26, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Something I found on an old Crinacle article but from the first comment on the article rather than his article. https://crinacle.com/2019/02/04/what-is-technical-ability-according-to-me-myself-and-i/
> 
> "“Yes I know that scientifically speaking, transducers are minimum phase devices. Whatever exists in time domain will be reflected in the frequency domain for headphones, so all this talk about transients and time-domain are technically completely inaccurate in a truly objective sense. ”
> 
> ...


I mean the comment has some merit, most likely, based on stereotypes of EDM producers.  But..... It's all conjecture and will vary from individual producers.  It's basically a comment stated in a way as to make it impossible to objectively refute which is odd given its objectivist nature.

And DDs in IEMs are a totally different beast than large diameter subs.  The principle concept is the same but the physics is on a different scale, IEM DDs will offer superior/faster transients by a wide margin than actual large subs so should probably sound to fast as well by that logic.... But the drivers themselves are tuned by makers to replicate real life..  

But also, Is someone trying to say that EDM producers actually use speakers, rather than headphones, to master their recordings?


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> Decided to go a bit cheaper and just get the Moondrop Starfield. Seems like it may be a good option for my preferences. If its good, should hold me over until Final creates a new E-series with Beryllium .


Check our JPRide Premium 1984, it might be your interest?


----------



## slex

slex said:


> Check our JPRide Premium 1984, it might be your interest?


my bad,😆  out


----------



## JEHL

SciOC said:


> I mean the comment has some merit, most likely, based on stereotypes of EDM producers.  But..... It's all conjecture and will vary from individual producers.  It's basically a comment stated in a way as to make it impossible to objectively refute which is odd given its objectivist nature.
> 
> And DDs in IEMs are a totally different beast than large diameter subs.  The principle concept is the same but the physics is on a different scale, IEM DDs will offer superior/faster transients by a wide margin than actual large subs so should probably sound to fast as well by that logic.... But the drivers themselves are tuned by makers to replicate real life..
> 
> But also, Is someone trying to say that EDM producers actually use speakers, rather than headphones, to master their recordings?


I always find it odd however that a lot of people of not the majority outright seems to claim that DDs are too slow for what I assume is most of the EDM out there. Meanwhile he's claiming that his BA gear is too fast even for said most EDM.

Admittedly, although I don't recall hearing bass tighter than my filter modded BLON BL-03 on a large subwoofer... But I'd rather also not write off the possibility of that happening eventually since my BL-03 isn't exactly tight either even with the mod. We can't cheat physics, but we haven't necessarily pushed the fundamental limits of either yet... Have we? I also haven't used my neighbor's subwoofer with a song I'm familiar with, which I assume want to experiment with. Should he let me.

I'd assume the answer is no, or at least I assume targeting and using ARE different terms, not that I understand how'd you target loudspeakers without... Eventually having to use a pair for calibration purposes I suppose. And yes I'm also assuming it is possible to alternate between headphones and loudspeakers and that as a producer, you're NOT locked into a single gear for the entire production.

So I'd like to ask in the end. Is Matt alone in his opinion that BAs IEMs decaying too fast for EDM is the norm rather than the exception?

THAT BEING SAID HOWEVER! What I recall is that, producers and/or musicians or whatever else you call them, don't actually care about the how you enjoy their productions. Only that you enjoy them buy them. Meaning that Matt might be a bit too fixated on the "Producer's subjective intent" as he calls it.

Which reminds me for all I know I may enjoy the same song as someone else, yet I prefer it to emphasize fundamental tones to sound thicker while they may prefer emphasizing the overtones for an airier sound.

So I think the lesson for me here is. Not only there is no such thing as one gear to rule them all of all music. This remains true *EVEN FOR ONE SONG!* Or movie, or game, or anything with audio for that matter.

So... those who do listen to EDM, what do you use to listen to it? I'd assume at this point is just for curiosity since it doesn't look like I'm shelving my BL-03 any time soon.


----------



## Winni

@JEHL 
The last IEM I bought, which I really enjoy for EDM (mainly Hardstyle), is the Tiandirenhe TD06. They are an OEM manufacturer (Open Heart Resin, Smabat Black Bat etc.) are made by them. 
Some even say, they are TRN, which would make sense (TiandiReNhe)😉





The sound of the TD06 is huge, very prominent subbass like a subwoofer, mids are also accented, but highs aren't lacking. The highs can get a little bit shouty at higher volumes, therefore i equalized at 4k and 8k minus 1db.
What they are lacking is the width of the soundstage and instrument separation. It's hard to distinguish instruments, and the soundstage is pretty narrow. For EDM, this is not a big deal, for other genres, it could be. 

The fit is very good, shaped very anatomic. The build quality is also very nice, no sharp edges, the resin makes them a little bit heavy, what also gives the impression of a high quality product. 

The screwable tuning filters (black, red, blue) do alter the sound, i prefer to listen with the neutral black filter + some EQ as mentioned above. 

The cable is also very high quality, soft, pure copper. But I prefer to use my IEMs with the TRN BT20S Pro adapter. 

I mean, for the price of 25 Dollars, they offer an outstanding performance very suited for bassheads and not only.

Thats it for my brief review, sorry for the lacking explanation of sound, I'm not good at this 😜

Now I'm searching for an "upgrade" for them, I thought about the Kbear Diamond, as they offer a nice subbass extension. Or are they better options in the Sub 100 Dollar region?


----------



## mochill

I got final Audio Design fibass coming as well as, Tin p2 , tfz live x and whizzer HE01


----------



## Yasin Caliskan

I am thinking of buying Hzaudio Mirror. Their specs and comments look promising. 

But my experience told me not to trust on specs. So buying and living it is the thing to do


----------



## baskingshark

Yasin Caliskan said:


> I am thinking of buying Hzaudio Mirror. Their specs and comments look promising.
> 
> But my experience told me not to trust on specs. So buying and living it is the thing to do



It's a great set, gets my vote for best sub $100 CHIFI this year. Though you need an amp ideally. Sounds meh from a smartphone. I like that this set can bring to the table a forward mids with good vocals, without veering to shoutiness in the upper mids. A very hard line to balance. Best instrumental timbre I have heard for a sub $50 set.


*Pros*
Beautiful shell. Light and comfortable. Good build.
Fast transients.
Good details, clarity, imaging, instrument separation for a budget single DD.
Neutral bright tuning with very few instances of hot upper mids/lower treble.
Very good timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments. Good for vocal lovers.
Good price to performance ratio.
Generous accessories.


*Cons:*
Shells are fingerprint magnets, can be scratched too.
Bass lite, lacks midbass punch (good news is that it takes to bass EQ well).
Average soundstage height/depth when not amped.
Will need amping to perform optimally.
Thin note weight.


----------



## Yasin Caliskan

baskingshark said:


> It's a great set, gets my vote for best sub $100 CHIFI this year. Though you need an amp ideally. Sounds meh from a smartphone. I like that this set can bring to the table a forward mids with good vocals, without veering to shoutiness in the upper mids. A very hard line to balance. Best instrumental timbre I have heard for a sub $50 set.
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> ...


Oh really? Final e1000 was one of the best according to my experience. Does this beat it?


----------



## baskingshark

Yasin Caliskan said:


> Oh really? Final e1000 was one of the best according to my experience. Does this beat it?



I haven't tried the Final E1000. Gave it a miss cause of the non detachable cable. Maybe the rest who have both can help you.


----------



## Yasin Caliskan

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the Final E1000. Gave it a miss cause of the non detachable cable. Maybe the rest who have both can help you.


I had a friend who praised e1 all the time. I should better pay him a visit after buying this piece.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yasin Caliskan said:


> I had a friend who praised e1 all the time. I should better pay him a visit after buying this piece.


The reason (I) praise the E1000, is because it is well tuned. Not really because of its quality, so I very much doubt it will keep up with the Hzaudio Mirror (I dont have the mirror though).


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Check our JPRide Premium 1984, it might be your interest?



Hehe it's inexpensive and sorta LOOKS like a Final E-type . That pinna gain over the bass would probably drive me absolutely bonkers though.


----------



## Midcentric

RikudouGoku said:


> The reason (I) praise the E1000, is because it is well tuned. Not really because of its quality, so I very much doubt it will keep up with the Hzaudio Mirror (I dont have the mirror though).


I am personally interested with this VS too. I'll buy both and write up.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Midcentric said:


> I am personally interested with this VS too. I'll buy both and write up.


Sounds good. You can use the tips that come with the e1000 (type e tips) on your mirror (or other iems) since they are great.


----------



## Midcentric

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds good. You can use the tips that come with the e1000 (type e tips) on your mirror (or other iems) since they are great.



Thanks for the tip. Best tips were Sony Hybrids IMO. Never tried 'em before.

As this is discovery thread, what would I discover if I used e tips before?


----------



## dharmasteve

Winni said:


> @JEHL
> The last IEM I bought, which I really enjoy for EDM (mainly Hardstyle), is the Tiandirenhe TD06. They are an OEM manufacturer (Open Heart Resin, Smabat Black Bat etc.) are made by them.
> Some even say, they are TRN, which would make sense (TiandiReNhe)😉
> 
> ...


I second your opinion. I also have the Black Bat and the Open Heart and would put the TD06 in front of the other two. I use them regularly and like them a lot. For $25 they come with that nice copper cable and they are one of the vest value IEMs I have purchased. The bass is exceptional.


----------



## audio123

Single DD IEMs are brilliant. 
First Row: Dunu Zen, Campfire Atlas, Campfire Vega 2020, Beyerdynamic Xelento
Second Row: Dunu Luna, Acoustune HS1670SS, ikko OH7, Sennheiser IE 800 S


----------



## RikudouGoku

Midcentric said:


> Thanks for the tip. Best tips were Sony Hybrids IMO. Never tried 'em before.
> 
> As this is discovery thread, what would I discover if I used e tips before?


If you like the sony hybrids (EP-EX11/10) then are most likely going to love the Type E´s as well. IMO, I think that the sony tips are a budget version of the Type E´s. The Type E´s have a bit longer stem = deeper insertion/better fit and they grip on the iem nozzle much better so they fit pretty much all my iems (say 80% while the Sony´s are like 60%).


----------



## Midcentric

RikudouGoku said:


> If you like the sony hybrids (EP-EX11/10) then are most likely going to love the Type E´s as well. IMO, I think that the sony tips are a budget version of the Type E´s. The Type E´s have a bit longer stem = deeper insertion/better fit and they grip on the iem nozzle much better so they fit pretty much all my iems (say 80% while the Sony´s are like 60%).



Deep insertation? That helps why Etymotic er line is considered amongst the best. So it seems that type e tips follow the same path.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Midcentric said:


> Deep insertation? That helps why Etymotic er line is considered amongst the best. So it seems that type e tips follow the same path.


Well, they are deeper in comparison to the Sony tips. But I wouldnt call them deep like ety´s lol.


----------



## bhima

Midcentric said:


> Deep insertation? That helps why Etymotic er line is considered amongst the best. So it seems that type e tips follow the same path.


Ehh not like Ety's. Ety's basically tickle your eardrum. I can't stand that level of insertion. Final e tips can go in deep if you wish, I typically don't put them in very deep as that makes midbass a bit too pronounced. They are the most comfortable tips I use, and they seem to play nice with just about everything.


----------



## FSTOP

JEHL said:


> Something I found on an old Crinacle article but from the first comment on the article rather than his article. https://crinacle.com/2019/02/04/what-is-technical-ability-according-to-me-myself-and-i/
> 
> "“Yes I know that scientifically speaking, transducers are minimum phase devices. Whatever exists in time domain will be reflected in the frequency domain for headphones, so all this talk about transients and time-domain are technically completely inaccurate in a truly objective sense. ”
> 
> ...


That should NOT be the case actually. When I was trained as a recording engineer, it was always common practice to A/B all mixes with different speakers to get the best sound or mix for an average. You have the big studio monitors, but also small single-driver (ie Auratone) speaker to hear how the mix sounds between "hi end" and lo-fi.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here is my christmas present to you guys, Fiio FD5 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd5.24858/reviews#item-review-25005

Rank: S

I personally prefer the tuning on the A7 (pop-red) more, but the FD5 is better in terms of sound sounds more natural as well.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is my christmas present to you guys, Fiio FD5 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd5.24858/reviews#item-review-25005
> 
> Rank: S
> 
> I personally prefer the tuning on the A7 (pop-red) more, but the FD5 is better in terms of sound sounds more natural as well.



How are the soundstage comparison between the A7 and FD5? Is it pretty close?


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> How are the soundstage comparison between the A7 and FD5? Is it pretty close?


yes, but the FD5 is airier and that helps it.


----------



## Midcentric

RikudouGoku said:


> yes, but the FD5 is airier and that helps it.



You hadn't have the chance to compare it with BGVP dm7 or dm8 yet. Right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Midcentric said:


> You hadn't have the chance to compare it with BGVP dm7 or dm8 yet. Right?


I dont have them.


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> yes, but the FD5 is airier and that helps it.


wonder if its due to the larger pinna gain in the fiio. They seem to like that type of tuning though I think im more into a relaxed tuning ala HD650, or even Final Audio.


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> wonder if its due to the larger pinna gain in the fiio. They seem to like that type of tuning though I think im more into a relaxed tuning ala HD650, or even Final Audio.


I dont think it is the pinna gain that gives it that air. It is probably the vents since when you cover them with your fingers it gets less airy.


----------



## IEMusic

How is the imaging and instrument placement with the FD5?  I wish you has the NM2+ to compare it with, and I don’t know what the Oxygen sounds like.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> How is the imaging and instrument placement with the FD5?  I wish you has the NM2+ to compare it with, and I don’t know what the Oxygen sounds like.


The oxygen does have a bit better imaging (and similar separation) but it gets help from its tuning by having less bass quantity and more treble quantity.


----------



## Winni

dharmasteve said:


> I second your opinion. I also have the Black Bat and the Open Heart and would put the TD06 in front of the other two. I use them regularly and like them a lot. For $25 they come with that nice copper cable and they are one of the vest value IEMs I have purchased. The bass is exceptional.



One of your posts convinced me, to buy the TD06, thanks for that 😊

What would you consider as an upgrade to the Td06 in the 100-150 dollar range, with similar (can be little less bassy) sound signature? Did you maybe hear the Kbear Diamond?


----------



## dissociativity (Dec 26, 2020)

I discovered a light harmonic mera on aliexpress for 139aud, how is it? Seems to be far less than it's supposed to cost normally?

On the more reliably good side of things, 240aud LZ A6 with the A7's tuning nozzles as a half price a7 alternative?

I'd rather do the a6 mini with the a7 set honestly though, money is nice, bit it seems mini have sold out.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

The store of harmonic is seller of fake be aware.
I see it on ae and it sells fake andos


----------



## mochill




----------



## TheVortex

mochill said:


>



What's your impressions of them?


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 3, 2021)

Please see final conclusion of Faaeal Poppy. Just get them, they're really good.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> The *Faaeal Poppy *has arrived. For $7, you get 7 pairs of tips, a hard case, not that deep but fast, tight, and hard-hitting bass, okay mids (slightly recessed), clean treble (a bit early roll-off), and amazing build considering the price. These are also the smallest IEM I have.



Tips look nice. Kind of horn shaped opening.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Tips look nice. Kind of horn shaped opening.



for the tips alone it might be worth buying?


----------



## bhima

Speaking of tips, has anyone figured out what are good Aliexpress alternatives to Spinfits or Final E tips? There HAS to be a generic on that site somewhere.


----------



## cappuchino

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> for the tips alone it might be worth buying?


They are *not *horn-shaped. But they are really nice tips. There are two types you get (can't feel a difference other than color, maybe density?) as well as a very useful hard case.



Spoiler: Tips


----------



## hmscott

Slater said:


> Tips look nice. Kind of horn shaped opening.


Interesting, horn-shaped as in bent? or tube is wide to narrow, or?  Any other examples of such IEM openings?  I've only seen wide or narrow openings in IEMs... yeah, and/or with lips/bands to secure tips.  All straight round and straight through.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 26, 2020)

re: imaging

I think to find out about the IEM’s imaging capabilities one has to measure their weighted group delay value or waterfall plot to see if they have ideal impulse response and clean decay. This results in a tight and fast bass, and clear trebles (sense of depth). Also channel matching is important which helps with proper placement and localization of instruments and sound effects in the stereo image. However, these results are only valid for measured unit, and others may perform differently (unit variations).


----------



## hmscott (Dec 26, 2020)

Pardon me, but where are good places to order the Tiandirenhe IEM's?  I'm looking for the TD06 and TD08, and I've checked out the "official" shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store on AliExpress and they don't seem to care about noting the model name in many their listings, here is one example:

This is unlabeled:  New HIFI music Tuning mouth Earphones 0.78 2pin resin custom fever IEM earphones For huawei Dynamic qdc plug DJ stage and EVAbag|Phone Earphones & Headphones| - AliExpress

This is actually labeled as the TD08:  MMCX TD08 Hi Res Headphones HIFI Hybrid Earphone 1BA+1DD Earbuds Powerful Stereo Headset Custom Made DJ Monitor Earphones|Earphones & Headphones| - AliExpress

Funny thing is both came up when I searched for TD08 on their store 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/2142033/search?origin=y&SearchText=td08

Is the TD06 simply sold out?  Does anyone know where I can find TD06 and other Tiandirenhe IEM's for sale other than AliExpress? Links?

Thank you!



Spoiler: I've asked the store:



Hi, I would like to get the TD06 IEM's from your store, but I can't find them.  A number of your IEM listings have no model number, which makes it tough to find anything 

Please let me know what listing link is the TD06 IEM's, Thank you!


----------



## mochill

TheVortex said:


> What's your impressions of them?


Well balanced


----------



## hmscott (Dec 26, 2020)

mochill said:


> Well balanced


Nice photo BTW... what are they? 

I don't recognize the logo...


----------



## JEHL

So what's the importance of a horn shaped stem?


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 10, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Another beryllium hybrid:
> KINERA BD005 Pro
> 
> 1 BA + 1 DD (9.2 mm beryllium DD)
> ...



Just got a review unit for the Kinera BD005 Pro.




Accessories are as advertised, quite well accessorized for the price, definitely better than some pricier TRN/KZs. Comes with a semirigid case. Cable is quite okay haptically, no chin cinch though, I think it is usable OOTB. Stock silicone eartips come in a short nozzle config, so you might wanna tip roll to aftermarket tips depending on fit. Shell is made of full resin and are almost like semi customs in terms of fit and build. Very light shells, comfortable and well fitting, no driver flex for me. Shells and packaging are beautiful as per the usual Kinera gear, but of course we are more interested in sound than looks here, but I think it is one of the more pretty IEMs shells in CHIFI.

Isolation above average.


*OOTB impressions:*
Mild V shaped set.

Bass extends moderately well, bass quantity is north of neutral, sounds quite linearly descending from midbass to subbass. Definitely not a basshead set, but the midbass may be overly slow and thick. Mids are slightly depressed at the lower mids and just a tinge boosted at upper mids, but I'm glad to report the upper mids are not overcooked or shouty like a lot of budget CHIFI. Treble extends okay, lower treble is boosted and can occasionally be fatiguing for longer sessions, upper treble doesn't extend the best. There is slight sibilance.

BA timbre for acoustic instruments is present for the upper frequencies unfortunately, not the worst, but not as natural as single DD types.

Technicalities wise, the Kinera BD005 Pro is above average at this price bracket for imaging, instrument separation, details, soundstage, but not classleading when compared against some multidriver sets. Will do further A/B testing against other budget hybrids to confirm this.

The DD is purported to be beryllium, i don't have any tools to open the shell to confirm this.

I've had 2 Kineras previously (Kinera Freya and Tyr), and the usual impressions on audio forums is that most westerners don't like Kinera's house tuning due to it being overly bright, and that their gear look good but the looks don't match up to the sound. From brief listening, I actually like the Kinera BD005 Pro more than the other 2 Kineras, this set manages to tune down the sawtooth upper mids and comes in a nice packaging and above average timbre/technicalities. It's kind of a jack of all trades (though master of none), with a beautiful shell, I think it can make an attractive gift too since it goes at $49 USD on Aliexpress (though I see it even cheaper at $30 USD at local shops!).

Will do further burn in and A/B comparisons.


----------



## Gesugao

Whizzer HE01


hmscott said:


> Nice photo BTW... what are they?
> 
> I don't recognize the logo...


----------



## hmscott (Dec 26, 2020)

Gesugao said:


> Whizzer HE01


W!! That's the Logo!  
Thank you for answering my question!  

And, I found where @mochill mentioned the HE01 earlier today:


mochill said:


> I got final Audio Design fibass coming as well as, Tin p2 , tfz live x and whizzer HE01



I also found this enthusiastic sounding review of the HE01, but I don't understand Mandarin and that video didn't enable the "auto-translate" to closed captioning option when uploading to youtube.  A very entertaining presentation, I checked out a few more video's, subscribed. 

*(116303) 這個耳機人聲可不可以？威澤WHIZZER HE01它真的可以？雜食嗎？ | 莫谈MOTALK HIFI#36 - YouTube*

The packaging, presentation, and goodies look really nice, and at a good price too, for the boxing and accessories included - as shown in the unboxing video above:

*Whizzer HE01 Hifi Earphone Headset HIFI Bass In Ear Monitor balanced armature Earphones Noise Cancelling Earbud|Phone Earphones & Headphones| - AliExpress*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The KBear Rhyme cable + Spiral dot tips + NM2+ = Fantastic sound!! What superb DD timbre and transients.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

> The KBear Rhyme cable + Spiral dot tips + NM2+ = Fantastic sound!! What superb DD timbre and transients.


This James McMurtry song sounds fantastic on the NM2+:


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> So what's the importance of a horn shaped stem?





You got the picture?😊


----------



## jeejack

JEHL said:


> I always find it odd however that a lot of people of not the majority outright seems to claim that DDs are too slow for what I assume is most of the EDM out there. Meanwhile he's claiming that his BA gear is too fast even for said most EDM.
> 
> Admittedly, although I don't recall hearing bass tighter than my filter modded BLON BL-03 on a large subwoofer... But I'd rather also not write off the possibility of that happening eventually since my BL-03 isn't exactly tight either even with the mod. We can't cheat physics, but we haven't necessarily pushed the fundamental limits of either yet... Have we? I also haven't used my neighbor's subwoofer with a song I'm familiar with, which I assume want to experiment with. Should he let me.
> 
> ...



For EDM i chose Tingker TK200, clean massive bass quantity


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> They are *not *horn-shaped. But they are really nice tips. There are two types you get (can't feel a difference other than color, maybe density?) as well as a very useful hard case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tips



Ah OK, I see now. I guess it was the angle or lighting that made them look that way.

They still look like nice tips though.


----------



## slex

😆I swear it looks like one on my epro TWS.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> So what's the importance of a horn shaped stem?



From ehorns description:

“ePro patented Horn-Shaped Ear Tips combine the innovative materials and physical technologies to (1) increase the sound quality, convert the transmission of high-pitched sound and hold the high frequency through transmission, (2) allow sound waves resonate within the Horn-Shaped ear tips and spread out to amplify the voice, (3) enhance the specific timbre by using silicon materials composed of graphene.”

https://www.amazon.com/eProaudios-ePro-Horn-Shaped-Ear-Tips/dp/B07S82M9PG


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Switching from the NF Audio NM2+ to the NiceHCK NX7 mkIII, it becomes apparent how much bass impact and presence i'm missing from the NM2+. Similar in details, but the NX7 is just a more fun and musical listen.


----------



## requal

Slater said:


> From ehorns description:
> 
> “ePro patented Horn-Shaped Ear Tips combine the innovative materials and physical technologies to (1) increase the sound quality, convert the transmission of high-pitched sound and hold the high frequency through transmission, (2) allow sound waves resonate within the Horn-Shaped ear tips and spread out to amplify the voice, (3) enhance the specific timbre by using silicon materials composed of graphene.”
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/eProaudios-ePro-Horn-Shaped-Ear-Tips/dp/B07S82M9PG


I have ePro and Xelastec tips, and those new toys are not necessery the best ones for every single earphone, but worth to have it, there's always some new flaws. Still most universal for me is JVC Spiral Dot and AET07.. Sometimes is use SpinFit CP360 - very nice idea, and very comfortable.


----------



## slex (Dec 27, 2020)

slex said:


> 😆I swear it looks like one on my epro TWS.


----------



## Winni (Dec 27, 2020)

hmscott said:


> Pardon me, but where are good places to order the Tiandirenhe IEM's?  I'm looking for the TD06 and TD08, and I've checked out the "official" shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store on AliExpress and they don't seem to icare about noting the model name in many their listings, here is one example:
> 
> This is unlabeled:  New HIFI music Tuning mouth Earphones 0.78 2pin resin custom fever IEM earphones For huawei Dynamic qdc plug DJ stage and EVAbag|Phone Earphones & Headphones| - AliExpress
> 
> ...



This is their newest version of Td06, which I have:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUQuKa

They seem not to name it in their store TD06, only with some generic words as hifi dj headphones 😜 Maybe they are not too interested in many people finding it 😉


----------



## dharmasteve

requal said:


> I have ePro and Xelastec tips, and those new toys are not necessery the best ones for every single earphone, but worth to have it, there's always some new flaws. Still most universal for me is JVC Spiral Dot and AET07.. Sometimes is use SpinFit CP360 - very nice idea, and very comfortable.


I do agree.The ePro Horns are good and the L are a good size L, but we are all so unique and I too find the L Spiral Dot, the AET07 and Azla Sedna's work the best for me. Do you use L or M?


----------



## dharmasteve

Winni said:


> This is their newest version of Td06, which I have:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUQuKa
> 
> They seem not to name it in their store TD06, only with some generic words as hifi dj headphones 😜 Maybe they are not too interested in many people finding it 😉







This is the TD06 version I got with the alleged 'Taiwan' bio-driver. Not seen it outside of Ali.


----------



## Winni

That's interesting, if these two differ in sound, or if only the shell design is different. According to the sound descriptions, they seem to be the same or nearly the same.

Before ordering, I asked the shop to recommend me a version with the best subbass, they recommended me the carbon fiber shell version I linked, so I ordered this model.


----------



## dharmasteve

Winni said:


> That's interesting, if these two differ in sound, or if only the shell design is different. According to the sound descriptions, they seem to be the same or nearly the same.
> 
> Before ordering, I asked the shop to recommend me a version with the best subbass, they recommended me the carbon fiber shell version I linked, so I ordered this model.


How do you like it?


----------



## requal

dharmasteve said:


> I do agree.The ePro Horns are good and the L are a good size L, but we are all so unique and I too find the L Spiral Dot, the AET07 and Azla Sedna's work the best for me. Do you use L or M?


I have normal ears and canals almost created to use iems and buds, but sometimes I see how difficult for some people is find proper tips. 
Usually I'm using L, but in case ePro it is M size. L is too big and thin material is deforming in my ears


----------



## Winni

dharmasteve said:


> How do you like it?



I like them very much, wrote a short review 2-3 pages back 😊


----------



## JEHL

The tips I use on my BL-03 seems to measure about 14mm on the flange and 5.5mm on the tube. Wonder which tips I'd like to buy.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> The tips I use on my BL-03 seems to measure about 14mm on the flange and 5.5mm on the tube. Wonder which tips I'd like to buy.


The BL-03 doesn't sound good on your current tips now? If you have the measurements correct , it doesn't mean it will sound better taking into consideration the texture and elasticity.


----------



## JEHL

slex said:


> The BL-03 doesn't sound good on your current tips now? If you have the measurements correct , it doesn't mean it will sound better taking into consideration the texture and elasticity.


I wanna have more options eventually since i only have a single pair of that size.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I wanna have more options eventually since i only have a single pair of that size.


Welcome to the adventure of your tips hunting and rolling, hopefully you find one.


----------



## dharmasteve

requal said:


> I have normal ears and canals almost created to use iems and buds, but sometimes I see how difficult for some people is find proper tips.
> Usually I'm using L, but in case ePro it is M size. L is too big and thin material is deforming in my ears


The material is too thin for me. I prefer the firmer Spiral Dot and Azla Sena Earfit.


----------



## Winni

Ordered the Kbear Diamond now, the smooth and bassy sound should suit my needs 💎😊

Can compare them to the TD06, if there is some interest in such a comparison.


----------



## vilders (Dec 27, 2020)

Yongse YS1 Beryllium Dynamic (€ 38)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001869474138.html






Veedix Silver String Balanced Armature Dynamic 6BA+DD  (€ 224)

-9.2mm liquid silica gel Dynamic at low frequency
-4 Sonion's Balanced Armature for medium and high frequency
-2 American knowles's moving irons for high frequency

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001836736405.html


----------



## IEMusic

vilders said:


> Veedix Silver String Balanced Armature Dynamic 6BA+DD (€ 224)
> 
> -9.2mm liquid silica gel Dynamic at low frequency
> -4 Sonion's Balanced Armature for medium and high frequency
> ...


Beautiful IEM, and intriguing design, with Sonion BAs.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> This is the TD06 version I got with the alleged 'Taiwan' bio-driver. Not seen it outside of Ali.



This is also the version that I have


----------



## vilders

IEMusic said:


> Beautiful IEM, and intriguing design, with Sonion BAs.


Yes, it would be interesting to compare them for example Audiosense AQ7


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> This is also the version that I have


Have yours bedded in yet? Do you think, with the cable, they are worth the money?  Being one of the few with it, it's hard to gauge their capability. I still have no idea what the 'Taiwan bio-driver' is.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> This is also the version that I have


Is this different than the td-02?  The td-02 is a pai audio DR2/7hz i77 clone.  Wondering what this is a clone of or of it's it's own thing. That brand is....  Interesting.  The TD-02 is an awesome basshead set.

I have these on order...
US $8.88  30%OFF | New 2 Dynamic mmcx Headphones 2dd Headset High-end HIFI earphone Star motion earpiece
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtHw2sh


----------



## Winni

@SciOC

As far as I understood the shop manager right, the TD06 is a refined/new version of the TD02. 

The Paiaudio etc. versions, which Tiandirenhe as an OEM manufacturer is producing , look pretty identical, but they could have an other tuning or driver inside. With more money involved, I assume you could order as a company an IEM with your own sound preferences. 

The best would be of course to measure them all by the same person with same measuring equipment.

The version you ordered seems to have 2 Dynamic Drivers, very excited how you will describe their sound 😊


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> Have yours bedded in yet? Do you think, with the cable, they are worth the money?  Being one of the few with it, it's hard to gauge their capability. I still have no idea what the 'Taiwan bio-driver' is.



A ‘bio-driver’ is just another name for a bio-cellulose driver. They go by different names - cellulose, bio-fiber, fiber, biological driver, etc.

It’s basically a driver where the diaphragm has natural plant fibers woven or integrated into somehow. Even a ‘paper cone’ driver could be considered a bio-cellulose driver (paper=wood pulp=wood cellulose).

Bio drivers are pretty common - the Blon BL01 uses one. Here’s a photo of a BL01 driver torn down, which shows the fibers on the diaphragm:




They are also common in many headphones:



Spoiler: Biofiber drivers







As far as the Tiandirenhe that I have, I think for the price it’s worth it. I don’t have the cable though; mine was the version with just the earphone itself. But from the photos, the cable looks good quality.

I think the tuning filters are useless. They sound the best with the default black filter, which basically has no filter (just a plain stainless nozzle mesh like every other earphone). Others with the carbon fiber version have said the same thing (that the black filter is best).


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> Is this different than the td-02?  The td-02 is a pai audio DR2/7hz i77 clone.  Wondering what this is a clone of or of it's it's own thing. That brand is....  Interesting.  The TD-02 is an awesome basshead set.
> 
> I have these on order...
> US $8.88  30%OFF | New 2 Dynamic mmcx Headphones 2dd Headset High-end HIFI earphone Star motion earpiece
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtHw2sh



I don’t own any Pai Audios, so I’m not sure how similar they are. Tiandirenhe is an ODM for some other brands though, so it is very possible that the Pais are just Tiandirenhes with a custom logo.

As far as the sparkly 2DD ones you just ordered, I didn’t like those. I don’t know if it was just my pair or not, but I was like ughh. I didn’t spend a whole lot of time with them though, so maybe with tip rolling or mods or EQ they could have been good.

I was actually thinking about them the other night, and that maybe I want to give them another chance. But I looked around and can’t even find them at the moment. I may have given them away or they could be at the bottom of some junk pile lol.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> A ‘bio-driver’ is just another name for a bio-cellulose driver. They go by different names - cellulose, bio-fiber, fiber, biological driver, etc.
> 
> It’s basically a driver where the diaphragm has natural plant fibers woven or integrated into somehow. Even a ‘paper cone’ driver could be considered a bio-cellulose driver (paper=wood pulp=wood cellulose).
> 
> ...



There is a guy on BGGARs discord who has most of the clones and says the td-02 and pai and others are all identical with identical tuning....

I'll have to give the td-06 a try.  This brand is so cheap you may as well order their new stuff.  A lot of times the tuning isn't great but the hardware itself is very capable.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> A ‘bio-driver’ is just another name for a bio-cellulose driver. They go by different names - cellulose, bio-fiber, fiber, biological driver, etc.
> 
> It’s basically a driver where the diaphragm has natural plant fibers woven or integrated into somehow. Even a ‘paper cone’ driver could be considered a bio-cellulose driver (paper=wood pulp=wood cellulose).
> 
> ...


The filters do nothing for me. I didn't expect much from the TD06 but like them and still use them sometimes. After the bass has time to settle it is quite good, but like it's step brother the Smabat Black Bat, there is some bleed/boom on a few recordings. Tiandirenhe are a genuine OEM company and seem to be very helpful.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> There is a guy on BGGARs discord who has most of the clones and says the td-02 and pai and others are all identical with identical tuning....
> 
> I'll have to give the td-06 a try.  This brand is so cheap you may as well order their new stuff.  A lot of times the tuning isn't great but the hardware itself is very capable.



Is the Openheart resin the same as the TD02?

I searched Aliexpress for TD-02 but nothing came up. So I don’t really know what it looks like.


----------



## Winni

@Slater

These are the TD02:

75,73 zł  30%OFF | TD02 HIFI Earphones IEM MMCX Earbuds Resin Dynamic Headset DJ Stage Custom Made 3.5mm Cable For Sports Exercise upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPSkmA


----------



## SciOC (Dec 27, 2020)

Slater said:


> Is the Openheart resin the same as the TD02?
> 
> I searched Aliexpress for TD-02 but nothing came up. So I don’t really know what it looks like.


Here's 1.  Most listings don't have the name but the pics and stuff are identical.

US $19.98  30%OFF | TD02 HIFI Earphones IEM MMCX Earbuds Resin Dynamic Headset DJ Stage Custom Made 3.5mm Cable For Sports Exercise upgrade Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mL4Zg3x

Here's another
US $22.26  30%OFF | MMCX Earphone Custom Headset Noise Canceling DJ Earphones 3D Print headphones MMCX Cable For SE215 For phone 3.5mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMmEjgz


Lots of clones too.  The global store sells the A2 and fengru sells a version too.


----------



## Slater

Winni said:


> @Slater
> 
> These are the TD02:
> 
> ...



Ah, ok. I’ve seen those, but never knew what model they were. Thanks for the link.

Anyone know how the TD02 compares to the TD08?


----------



## hmscott

Winni said:


> This is their newest version of Td06, which I have:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUQuKa
> 
> They seem not to name it in their store TD06, only with some generic words as hifi dj headphones 😜 Maybe they are not too interested in many people finding it 😉


Awesome, thanks so much.  And, it is the one with the "Jade" color option I wanted, so even better 

And, I received this reply from the Tiandirenhe AliExpress store...


----------



## Winni

@Slater 

According to the shop manager, the TD06 (single DD) is bassier then the TD08 (DD+BA). Unfortunately i don't have both to compare them by myself. 

Here is also a model, where it is possible to choose the driver type (1DD, 2DD, 1DD 1BA, 2BA):

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPTU5M


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> A ‘bio-driver’ is just another name for a bio-cellulose driver. They go by different names - cellulose, bio-fiber, fiber, biological driver, etc.
> 
> It’s basically a driver where the diaphragm has natural plant fibers woven or integrated into somehow. Even a ‘paper cone’ driver could be considered a bio-cellulose driver (paper=wood pulp=wood cellulose).
> 
> ...



The most famous bio-cellulose driver was the original Vsonic GR07 and GR07be.


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> Awesome, thanks so much.  And, it is the one with the "Jade" color option I wanted, so even better
> 
> And, I received this reply from the Tiandirenhe AliExpress store...


Great reply Dear. Makes me smile 😍


----------



## iron2k

Cheaplad said:


> I would rather give it more time to burn-in.  But allow me talk about some initial thoughts:
> 
> - The transparency is very good;
> - It is with a rather balanced tuning with a slight emphasis on the high. I like how it handles female vocals and as well as cymbal sounds;
> ...


I was expecting this to be a nice basshead set


----------



## sebek

A curiosity: today under 500 € are the best IEMs all Chi-Fi? Are they unbeatable in this price range?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

sebek said:


> A curiosity: today under 500 € are the best IEMs all Chi-Fi? Are they unbeatable in this price range?



Seems like it. There's some great Sennheiser offerings, and Sony offerings, but the big brands kind of gave way to the Chi-fi in mid-fi, while upping their game and price for the flagship and summit fi gear. Even JVC.


----------



## IEMusic

sebek said:


> A curiosity: today under 500 € are the best IEMs all Chi-Fi? Are they unbeatable in this price range?


Pretty much.   I agree with @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2.  The Sony IER-M7 and the Etymotics are the only ones I can think of right now, that can compete in this category, with some unique features.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Pretty much.   I agree with @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2.  The Sony IER-M7 and the Etymotics are the only ones I can think of right now, that can compete in this category, with some unique features.


Add the Sony XBA-N3 and the Intime Sora 2.


----------



## jmwant

Anyone got any feedback on these BD005 Pro? It's got 9.2mm beryllium dds. I have never given any attention to the driver  material before but at $49 this is the cheapest, Even if it's Just beryllium coated .


----------



## KutuzovGambit

jmwant said:


> Anyone got any feedback on these BD005 Pro? It's got 9.2mm beryllium dds. I have never given any attention to the driver  material before but at $49 this is the cheapest, Even if it's Just beryllium coated .


Except the $30 Jade Audio EA1.


----------



## jmwant

KutuzovGambit said:


> Except the $30 Jade Audio EA1.


Oh, wasn't aware of that.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i'm not following or chasing the Beryllium train. Seems the Believe is the only affordable pure Bery driver, the lesser priced are just plated, and sound no better than any other driver coating, and the rest are way overpriced, so i'm happy with waiting for something that gets the respect of the NM2+ with beryllium, but not tuned with smooth highs. Not my preference.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'm not following or chasing the Beryllium train. Seems the Believe is the only affordable pure Bery driver, the lesser priced are just plated, and sound no better than any other driver coating, and the rest are way overpriced, so i'm happy with waiting for something that gets the respect of the NM2+ with beryllium, but not tuned with smooth highs. Not my preference.


The urbanfun (when you got the beryllium version lol) and the Fiio FH3 are great. Bass texture is epic on them.


----------



## bhima

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'm not following or chasing the Beryllium train. Seems the Believe is the only affordable pure Bery driver, the lesser priced are just plated, and sound no better than any other driver coating, and the rest are way overpriced, so i'm happy with waiting for something that gets the respect of the NM2+ with beryllium, but not tuned with smooth highs. Not my preference.



Beryllium coating helps resolution quite a bit and bass speed/coherence. At least it does for the Flares I own. I'm of the other train of thought which thinks pure Be is likely not worth the hype when its more expensive than just Be coated.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if the aur storm/nimbus duo can hang with the best of the mid-fi crowd as well.

Haven't seen much in terms of impressions yet.


----------



## Banbeucmas

JEHL said:


> I wonder if the aur storm/nimbus duo can hang with the best of the mid-fi crowd as well.
> 
> Haven't seen much in terms of impressions yet.


I think that's because they start off their stuff as DIY IEMs?
Guess we should wait for the locals


----------



## iron2k

any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???


----------



## bhima

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???



I don't have an answer for you but the BLON BL01 have a pretty good kick for $25. They are basically a better resolving with some subbass extension Porta Pro. Doubtful its what you are looking for and you already have the 03, though the decrease at 2K for the BL01's vs. the 03 might give you more perceived bass.


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 27, 2020)

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???


Faaeal Poppy for $7 and Senfees KP580 for $10 (but I can't fully recommend this unless you're open to modding to lessen upper mids).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???



Hasn't the Smabat Black Bat been discussed in depth about being the King of budget basshead earphones? correct me if i'm wrong, but i think it has?


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> Beryllium coating helps resolution quite a bit and bass speed/coherence. At least it does for the Flares I own. I'm of the other train of thought which thinks pure Be is likely not worth the hype when its more expensive than just Be coated.


Since you are targeting bass resolution, would you think a multi driver with BE coated diaphragm would be a good choice in the area of bass frequency?


----------



## slex

0





JEHL said:


> I wonder if the aur storm/nimbus duo can hang with the best of the mid-fi crowd as well.
> 
> Haven't seen much in terms of impressions yet.


Oh, have you seen the pricing yet?


----------



## sutosuto

slex said:


> 0
> Oh, have you seen the pricing yet?


Aur Audio IEM Pricing on FB
Aur Storm - USD265 with Express shipping
Aur Nimbus - USD285 with express shipping


----------



## slex

sutosuto said:


> Aur Audio IEM Pricing on FB
> Aur Storm - USD265 with Express shipping
> Aur Nimbus - USD285 with express shipping


Ok, last checked was $0.00😆😄


----------



## Winni

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???



The Tiandirenhe TD06 discussed few pages back are real bass cannons 👌They are the cheaper OEM version of the Black Bat, Open Heart Resin etc. 

If you like bass, I really recommend to check them out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Another bass cannon is the JVC FW08. You can get them for $50.00, and they would be your best looking and high quality basshead IEM.

P.S. also the VE Bonus. Big bass and extended highs.


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Since you are targeting bass resolution, would you think a multi driver with BE coated diaphragm would be a good choice in the area of bass frequency?


Likely, but the tuning matters the most. the BE coating just allows for a tighter, more resolving bass, but if the manufacturer doesn't tune pretty hard between 30-60hz its likely not going to be a basshead headphone.


----------



## slex (Dec 28, 2020)

bhima said:


> Likely, but the tuning matters the most. the BE coating just allows for a tighter, more resolving bass, but if the manufacturer doesn't tune pretty hard between 30-60hz its likely not going to be a basshead headphone.


Would a larger single DD pure Berllyium in size likely to surpass it?


----------



## slex

slex said:


> Would a larger single DD pure Berllyium in size likely to surpass it?


It's just a rhetorical question, btw.😊


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Would a larger single DD pure Berllyium in size likely to surpass it?



Technically yes. The larger the driver, the more air gets moved and more punch impact is possible. But its really 70-75% tuning, and 20-25% materials.


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> Technically yes. The larger the driver, the more air gets moved and more punch impact is possible. But its really 70-75% tuning, and 20-25% materials.


Gotcha!!!


----------



## JEHL

So which one is more complicated. Increasing diameter or increasing maximum excursion?


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> So which one is more complicated. Increasing diameter or increasing maximum excursion?


Good question, any sound engineer in the house?😄


----------



## 1clearhead

IEMusic said:


> AHHHHHH, perfect!  Sounds so nice and warm now, with a really dark background, and the treble isn’t hot anymore.  The bass has a nice crispy texture, and vocals sound so seasoned.


LOL! You made me spit-out my drink! ...I almost took you seriously!


----------



## bhima

JEHL said:


> So which one is more complicated. Increasing diameter or increasing maximum excursion?




I'm gonna guess excursion because you need it to react fast but the baffle will be bigger, which means it needs to be stiffer. Though, in terms of housing I guess you could make a driver with serious excursion and the housing would just extend out your ears more. Putting a bigger driver in is more difficult in terms of housing fit. But I guess if people like the size of the Audeze iSines, might as well toss a 30mm DD in there.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the KZ S2 and it is basically unlistenable for me in longer listening sessions (>20mins or so). It's such an aggressively tuned TWS IEM that I fail to keep it in my ears after a while despite the otherwise great comfort and noise isolation. The lower-treble spikes are especially problematic, let's not even talk about the shout-fest midrange... 

Yes, these are cheap, but the KZ Z1 at similar price-point is at least not as aggressive (though that bass can get too much). I am just a bit perplexed by all the "best TWS under $50" hype surrounding this one. Ah well...


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> I'm gonna guess excursion because you need it to react fast but the baffle will be bigger, which means it needs to be stiffer. Though, in terms of housing I guess you could make a driver with serious excursion and the housing would just extend out your ears more. Putting a bigger driver in is more difficult in terms of housing fit. But I guess if people like the size of the Audeze iSines, might as well toss a 30mm DD in there.


Would you think is the crafting of inner chamber of housing that counts or material ,not putting venting into consideration?


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> KZ S2 and it is basically unlistenable for me in longer listening sessions



Another day, another terrible KZ TWS set _le sigh_


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Would you think is the crafting of inner chamber of housing that counts or material ,not putting venting into consideration?


crafting since we have expensive, highly regarded resin based iems, its clear that how they made the chamber is more important than what they used to make it.


----------



## slex (Dec 28, 2020)

bhima said:


> crafting since we have expensive, highly regarded resin based iems, its clear that how they made the chamber is more important than what they used to make it.


Is titanium a good choice for inner chamber? Taken resonance into consideration! 😌


----------



## slex

slex said:


> Is titanium a good choice for inner chamber? Taken resonance into consideration! 😌


Kind of think of it, when you mentioned 'WE' are you a manufacturer of IEM?


----------



## SciOC

bhima said:


> Beryllium coating helps resolution quite a bit and bass speed/coherence. At least it does for the Flares I own. I'm of the other train of thought which thinks pure Be is likely not worth the hype when its more expensive than just Be coated.


Agreed.  I have the double sided electrocoated Be 7hz i99 and I find it to be superior to the pure Be KB Ear Believe.  It also has a more unique timbre whereas the believe sounds quite similar to the other cheaper coated Be sets I own (jade ea1, urbanfun ybf isso14, etc).


----------



## slex

@bhima Are you happy now? 😄


----------



## JEHL

I recall HBB saying that his favorite bass in both quantity and quality ever comes from the Tia Fourte. That being said I saw at some point that it had a 9.2mm DD, but I can't actually confirm this.

Does that sound feasible? I'd imagine that would be great for saving space if it is.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I recall HBB saying that his favorite bass in both quantity and quality ever comes from the Tia Fourte. That being said I saw at some point that it had a 9.2mm DD, but I can't actually confirm this.
> 
> Does that sound feasible? I'd imagine that would be great for saving space if it is.


Anything is feasible although I dunno who is HBB? It's what manufacturer wants to target which segment of consumer. Do you agree?


----------



## activatorfly

slex said:


> Anything is feasible although I dunno who is HBB? It's what manufacturer wants to target which segment of consumer. Do you agree?


HBB = "He's Banned Biased"


----------



## slex

activatorfly said:


> HBB = "He's Banned Biased"


Sounds interesting!👌


----------



## jant71

Too bad it wasn't HBD instead of HBB cause He's a Big Douche would fit perfectly.


----------



## jant71

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???



New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...


----------



## slex

jant71 said:


> New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...


😄jvc?


----------



## jant71 (Dec 28, 2020)

slex said:


> 😄jvc?



Yep. BT 5.0 and everything. Looks like it should have enough bass.


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...



aah... you can use that to lure the sandworms in Arrakis


----------



## slex

jant71 said:


> Yep. BT 5.0 and everything. Looks like it should have enough bass.


😄i thought you were hinting him to get Basshead JVC iems for Basshead.


----------



## jant71

slex said:


> 😄i thought you were hinting him to get Basshead JVC iems for Basshead.



Hey they asked for a basshead discovery.


----------



## lgcubana

activatorfly said:


> HBB = "He's Banned Biased"


*H*yperbole *B*eyond *B*elief


----------



## slex

jant71 said:


> Hey they asked for a basshead discovery.


Good one😄


----------



## activatorfly

jant71 said:


> New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...


As depicted.....so loud your head explodes!


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...


Brings back memories of when Sanyo ruled the mobile, audio world.  To the point that another company (Sampo) tried to ride their coattails.


----------



## unifutomaki

Kid: I want a portable music player!

Mom: We have portable music player at home

Home:



lgcubana said:


>


----------



## Cheaplad

iron2k said:


> I was expecting this to be a nice basshead set


After almost 1.5 months of usage I can report that it is definitely NOT a basshead set.  It is not boomy, but it has a nice sub-bass extension and good impact.  The transparency is very good.  The vocal is not forward.  The soundstage is not big so it suits live music in a more intimate setting better like Paul Desmond Quartet Live (my favourite live jazz concert) or Jazz at the Pawnshop, but not for Deep Purple's Made in Japan.  The high rolls off.  It costs me something like HK$2,400 (~US$310) and I think it is more than bang for the buck.

Source: Cowon Plenue MKII, high gain (I like the warmer pairing with Cayin N3Pro but the player has been sent back to factory for maintenance).  Cable: SXC-8 (SE)


----------



## IEMusic

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???


This is kinda in bass head territory.


----------



## Slater

iron2k said:


> any basshead discovery that's worth it lately ???



TFZ No 3
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (beryllium)


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 28, 2020)

What is a basshead exactly? It's not quite clear to me.  Do bassheads like lots of warmth or impact or both? What's the best focus (hint, hint...) of the bass, sub, mid, upper or flat and does the bass quality matter?


----------



## iron2k

jant71 said:


> New JVC Xtreme Xplosive model...


hahahaha


----------



## bhima

slex said:


> Is titanium a good choice for inner chamber? Taken resonance into consideration! 😌


I honestly would not know as I have not heard an iem with a titanium chamber nor am I aware of the audio science that can explain (if any) titanium's unique characteristics that could help/hinder in crafting sound. Im of the belief that there are at best very minor benefits to using exotic materials for the shell since again, so many heralded iems are made simply with a resin shell. Its likely more marketing and bling factor.


----------



## Scuba Devils

A discovery of sorts in my attic, my collection of DAPs from over the years - not featured here as I can't find right now is the brilliant iAudio X5 - that was a stunning player back then. A shame also that Rio (owned at the time by D&M holdings - Denon & Marantz) didn't survive the Apple onslaught, the Karma and Carbon were incredible.

Pretty much from left to right up to most recent, the ZX507.


----------



## SciOC (Dec 28, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> What is a basshead exactly? It's not quite clear to me.  Do bassheads like lots of warmth or impact or both? What's the best focus (hint, hint...) of the bass, sub, mid, upper or flat and does the bass quality matter?


Personally I like a lot of subbass quantity and quality.  I like the air moving and impact.  BA bass and planar bass doesn't do it for me at all....  I really don't care much about anything above 80hz, and really 40hz and under is where I want my impact.

My basshead journey continues....

Recent favorites are the tiandirenhe td02 which is the best bang for buck around $20, and the 7hz i99.  Both need EQ but the 7hz i99 can really destroy your ears with quality bass without degrading the rest of the sound. 

My Thor mjolnir arrives tomorrow finally from drop, and I'm likely to order the legendary sony ex800st thanks to the government giving me money I don't need....


----------



## illumidata

chickenmoon said:


> What is a basshead exactly? It's not quite clear to me.  Do bassheads like lots of warmth or impact or both? What's the best focus (hint, hint...) of the bass, sub, mid, upper or flat and does the bass quality matter?



Bassheads want their iems to sound like this:



Subbass extension matters, detail matters, and mids need to be smooth enough not to start peaking before the correct level of bass volume has been achieved .

TL;Dr, if you can feel the bass vibrating your chest it's a bass head set.


----------



## chickenmoon

illumidata said:


> Bassheads want their iems to sound like this:
> 
> Subbass extension matters, detail matters, and mids need to be smooth enough not to start peaking before the correct level of bass volume has been achieved .
> 
> TL;Dr, if you can feel the bass vibrating your chest it's a bass head set.



If you can feel the bass vibrating in your chest with an IEM  then you've a got lot of imagination...


----------



## IEMusic

chickenmoon said:


> If you can feel the bass vibrating in your chest with an IEM  then you've a got lot of imagination...


Sort of.....The bass has to be so potent that one’s senses are so overwhelmed and one’s brain cannot process the information correctly, and thus provides the sensation that one’s chest is actually vibrating.     Tricking the brain can be fun!


----------



## chickenmoon

IEMusic said:


> Sort of.....The bass has to be so potent that one’s senses are so overwhelmed and one’s brain cannot process the information correctly, and thus provides the sensation that one’s chest is actually vibrating.     Tricking the brain can be fun!



Doesn't work for me even with the Focus EDM which is the closest I heard to the above pictured bass speakers but then I have very little imagination.


----------



## Slater

illumidata said:


> Bassheads want their iems to sound like this:
> 
> Subbass extension matters, detail matters, and mids need to be smooth enough not to start peaking before the correct level of bass volume has been achieved .
> 
> TL;Dr, if you can feel the bass vibrating your chest it's a bass head set.



I can only speak for myself, but the above photo would be waaay too much for me.

This ratio would be more appropriate for my basshead tastes:



Or even something as simple as this ratio:


I don’t want an L shaped tune with the L so ridiculously emphasized that it drowns out everything else (like this):



That’s just way too much.


----------



## IEMusic

chickenmoon said:


> Doesn't work for me even with the Focus EDM which is the closest I heard to the above pictured bass speakers but then I have very little imagination.


Truthfully, when it comes to being a bass head, it’s all about the sub bass, less than 40Hz.  This is true for IEMs as well has for home audio/HT.  Needing that pair of dual 18inch ported subs that provide 120dB SPL levels at 20Hz in the main seating position.


----------



## IEMusic

Or maybe something modest like this.


----------



## chickenmoon

Some "basshead" graphs:

7Hz i99





Focus EDM





Thor Mjolnir





Tipsy Lava V2


----------



## iron2k

chickenmoon said:


> Some "basshead" graphs:
> 
> 7Hz i99
> 
> ...


are these normalize to -30 db ??


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 28, 2020)

iron2k said:


> are these normalize to -30 db ??



I don't know but I can tell you there is no clipping on input so amplitude should be fairly accurate. I adjust the analog playback pot for each so the 1kHz elevation match at -33dB for all.


----------



## iron2k

chickenmoon said:


> I don't know but I can tell you there is no clipping on input so amplitude should be fairly accurate. I adjust the analog playback pot for each so the 1kHz elevation match at -33dB for all.


great thanks, 

do you have a link to Focus Audio store ?


----------



## illumidata

No rolloff allowed


----------



## chickenmoon

iron2k said:


> great thanks,
> 
> do you have a link to Focus Audio store ?



I don't think there a specific shop for the Focuses but several sellers carry them on aliexpress. The banned seller do as well as the OPA store and perhaps others, they are quite hard to find with ali search.


----------



## chickenmoon

illumidata said:


> No rolloff allowed



Yeah, my graphs roll off  in sub-bass. I don't have a Xelento but my T8iE which is the closest to it also rolls off. So, perhaps none roll off or perhaps they all do, I'm a bit dubious of bass measurements that don't roll of at all or even carry on going up at 20Hz but I might be wrong, I only measure with a cheap Dayton.


----------



## iron2k

chickenmoon said:


> I don't think there a specific shop for the Focuses but several sellers carry them on aliexpress. The banned seller do as well as the OPA store and perhaps others, they are quite hard to find with ali search.


thanks, I found it


----------



## trellus

kmmbd said:


> Received the KZ S2 and it is basically unlistenable for me in longer listening sessions (>20mins or so). It's such an aggressively tuned TWS IEM that I fail to keep it in my ears after a while despite the otherwise great comfort and noise isolation. The* lower-treble spikes are especially problematic, let's not even talk about the shout-fest midrange...*
> 
> Yes, these are cheap, but the KZ Z1 at similar price-point is at least not as aggressive (though that bass can get too much). I am just a bit perplexed by all the "best TWS under $50" hype surrounding this one. Ah well...



Spot on -- I tested these for my brother who is deafer than me and needs loud TWS earphones -- and these are that, but when I turned them out, I felt sonically assaulted and recognized they would only suitable for me at lower volumes.


----------



## trellus

lgcubana said:


> *H*yperbole *B*eyond *B*elief



Count me as one who actually finds his reviews useful.


----------



## trellus

Scuba Devils said:


> A discovery of sorts in my attic, my collection of DAPs from over the years - not featured here as I can't find right now is the brilliant iAudio X5 - that was a stunning player back then. A shame also that Rio (owned at the time by D&M holdings - Denon & Marantz) didn't survive the Apple onslaught, the Karma and Carbon were incredible.
> 
> Pretty much from left to right up to most recent, the ZX507.


Holy moly, that's some history, I remember that Rio on the bottom left, had a friend who owned one.  I swear, though, that one in the bottom in the middle looks more like an old digital point and shoot camera than a DAP, though!


----------



## Scuba Devils

trellus said:


> Holy moly, that's some history, I remember that Rio on the bottom left, had a friend who owned one.  I swear, though, that one in the bottom in the middle looks more like an old digital point and shoot camera than a DAP, though!



Ha yes, that was a Cowon PMP - briefly popular but killed off by tablets mostly at the time.


----------



## courierdriver

trellus said:


> Count me as one who actually finds his reviews useful.


Thanks for posting this. +1. He's the only reviewer that I support on Patreon. Trying hard to keep my mouth shut, at some of the disparaging attacks in some of the previous posts.


----------



## IEMusic

courierdriver said:


> Thanks for posting this. +1. He's the only reviewer that I support on Patreon. Trying hard to keep my mouth shut, at some of the disparaging attacks in some of the previous posts.


He certainly is polarizing, but I do like his reviews, and his tastes tend to align well with mine.   He has yet to steer me wrong with a recommendation that I followed.  Plus, he’s provided me with plenty of useful information outside of head-fi, and is more responsive to questions than a lot of other reviewers.  People, however, are of course entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Tano

twiceboss said:


> Any Focus Vocal user here?


I just received mine and shared some first impressions in this thread (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/focus-audio-thread.934355/) 
I think they are really a hidden gem.


----------



## jant71

trellus said:


> Count me as one who actually finds his reviews useful.



At least my comment is about the behavior not the reviews. If you find them useful that is cool. Probably not on Head-Fi most likely but I guess everyone deserves a second chance. Maybe in the future he will no longer be a douche but for now it is what it is.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I had the Cowon DAP that's next to the Fiio, which i also had, as well as the Apple ipod. To this day, i still have a Fiio and a Cowon in my collection.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I had the Cowon DAP that's next to the Fiio, which i also had, as well as the Apple ipod. To this day, i still have a Fiio and a Cowon in my collection.



Yeah that's the S9 - loved that player, so light and slimline.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> Yeah that's the S9 - loved that player, so light and slimline.



And it sounded great! I sold it though after having to RMA the thing once, so I moved on to the Fiio X3 (gen1) after that, and then the Sony A17.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> And it sounded great! I sold it though after having to RMA the thing once, so I moved on to the Fiio X3 (gen1) after that, and then the Sony A17.



The X3 was my next after the S9 and I had the X3 until buying the ZX300 in 2017... that was a big step up.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> The X3 was my next after the S9 and I had the X3 until buying the ZX300 in 2017... that was a big step up.


I feel that way between my Hiby R5 and everything else i own. it's a huge step up in sound, plus MSEB is BOSS.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I feel that way between my Hiby R5 and everything else i own. it's a huge step up in sound, plus MSEB is BOSS.



I'm very happy now with my ZX507 and that will keep me happy DAP-wise for a couple of years... hopefully. I can't say the same for IEMs though, a constant itch for more!


----------



## twiceboss

Tano said:


> I just received mine and shared some first impressions in this thread (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/focus-audio-thread.934355/)
> I think they are really a hidden gem.


Ive been finding a graph to see how it measures. I have read some of the written reviews. Most of them were saying it's a full bodied mids vocals. Really something that i like. Though, I'll like to see the graph to reconfirm


----------



## bhima

OK so the Moondrop Starfields arrived and I'm clearly late to this party.

This is an extremely sophisticated sound reproduction for such a cheap price. I was honestly worried it would push the upper midrange into FD1 territory which is a place I cannot go. Safe to say these do not. These are fantastic in almost every way. They remind me a bit of an HD650 with just a touch more upper midrange, but nothing that drives my bonkers--just adds a bit more air. Resolution is quite good for how smooth the sound is. Separation is solid. The ONLY wish from these would be a bigger soundstage. Only one reviewer was right that said these have a tall but narrow soundstage--as if standing next to floor standing speakers. I personally like a wider field horizontally even if it comes at the cost of some separation. This is where the BLON01 wins, but its the only win for it over these for my tastes. Moondrop should take a bow--if this is what we can now get for $100, I'm pretty happy just sitting back, listening to these and the BLONs for the next year until the bar gets pushed even further.


----------



## slex

bhima said:


> I honestly would not know as I have not heard an iem with a titanium chamber nor am I aware of the audio science that can explain (if any) titanium's unique characteristics that could help/hinder in crafting sound. Im of the belief that there are at best very minor benefits to using exotic materials for the shell since again, so many heralded iems are made simply with a resin shell. Its likely more marketing and bling factor.


Ok, I get it😊.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bhima said:


> OK so the Moondrop Starfields arrived and I'm clearly late to this party.
> 
> This is an extremely sophisticated sound reproduction for such a cheap price. I was honestly worried it would push the upper midrange into FD1 territory which is a place I cannot go. Safe to say these do not. These are fantastic in almost every way. They remind me a bit of an HD650 with just a touch more upper midrange, but nothing that drives my bonkers--just adds a bit more air. Resolution is quite good for how smooth the sound is. Separation is solid. The ONLY wish from these would be a bigger soundstage. Only one reviewer was right that said these have a tall but narrow soundstage--as if standing next to floor standing speakers. I personally like a wider field horizontally even if it comes at the cost of some separation. This is where the BLON01 wins, but its the only win for it over these for my tastes. Moondrop should take a bow--if this is what we can now get for $100, I'm pretty happy just sitting back, listening to these and the BLONs for the next year until the bar gets pushed even further.



Too smooth. Moondrop is too conservative with their tuning with their $100 and above iems. The Crescent has fantastic treble extension while not sharp or shrill.


----------



## bhima (Dec 28, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Too smooth. Moondrop is too conservative with their tuning with their $100 and above iems. The Crescent has fantastic treble extension while not sharp or shrill.



Thing is, I'm guessing its not easy to get that extra extension without also either making certain sounds like hi-hats, etc. too close to your face in the stage, or worse too shrill. The Crescent looks to have a spike around 6-7K which is where the old Chi-Fi stuff used to give me headaches. Not sure if the spike is as bad as the older Chi-Fi stuff used to be since the graph doesn't tell the whole story. Regardless, the Starfield looks to intentionally dip hard there as those frequencies were the treble spikes so many people have complained about over the years.

I bet you absolutely LOVE the NM2+ . That headphone looks tailored to your taste.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bhima said:


> Thing is, I'm guessing its not easy to get that extra extension without also either making certain sounds like hi-hats, etc. too close to your face in the stage, or worse too shrill. The Crescent looks to have a spike around 6-7K which is where the old Chi-Fi stuff used to give me headaches. Not sure if the spike is as bad as the older Chi-Fi stuff used to be since the graph doesn't tell the whole story. Regardless, the Starfield looks to intentionally dip hard there as those frequencies were the treble spikes so many people have complained about over the years.



no spikes with the crescents. just nice extended treble and killer bass with nice timbre, stage, and mids. Now they do have imbalance issues, which is one of the reasons they are discontinued. i find myself reaching for them much more often than i do the much more expensive KXXS.


----------



## furyossa

bhima said:


> Technically yes. The larger the driver, the more air gets moved and more punch impact is possible. But its really 70-75% tuning, and 20-25% materials.


I agree about the tuning. If driver has larger size it can push more air but if pressure inside the shell is not similar (in front and back of the driver) than you can get bloated or no bass,  and that has nothing to do with the size or material of the driver. Many small buds have this kind of problem. For example the model MSUR C210. It uses 8mm coated beryllium driver. First cable need to be changed because of channel imbalance. That's easy part. 
In my experience with DIY beryllium coated drivers (15.4mm 130ohm and 600ohm) bass is ok, shows authority, but treble need tuning because is a bit rolled-off. 
On MSUR C210 the bass is so bloated that bleeds over the mids all the way to the treble. Back shell has big vented at the back, and you can "tame down" bass by adding some 
cotton material to block slightly airflow and reduce the space inside the cavity. This is the "half way" of tuning. The main problem is a non-existing vent in front of the driver which would further regulate the pressure in the front section. This is the one of my DIY build for titanium driver where I used a similar tuning principle. This is different "beast" when it's well tuned. Aluminum, beryllium, graphene, titanium, DLC, tungsten coated drives can offer very interesting solutions these days.


----------



## SciOC

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I feel that way between my Hiby R5 and everything else i own. it's a huge step up in sound, plus MSEB is BOSS.


I like my hiby R5 better than my R6 Pro....  



jant71 said:


> At least my comment is about the behavior not the reviews. If you find them useful that is cool. Probably not on Head-Fi most likely but I guess everyone deserves a second chance. Maybe in the future he will no longer be a douche but for now it is what it is.


He's a bad guy.  It's in the title.  I actually quite like the guy.  Interesting dude....  I've lived a very, very different life from him....


His reviews are hit or miss for me honestly as we have different tastes, but he gets stuff before basically everyone else and can see potential in a lot of stuff beyond his hype man abilities.  

He's so anti-authority that he has trouble with any sort of rules or conformity, and I like that.   At this point, he's the only reviewer I bother paying attention to, but I try to keep everything in context.


----------



## Tano (Dec 28, 2020)

twiceboss said:


> Ive been finding a graph to see how it measures. I have read some of the written reviews. Most of them were saying it's a full bodied mids vocals. Really something that i like. Though, I'll like to see the graph to reconfirm


There isn't too many reviews out there and I didn't find a graph either, but sounds like a W shape to me but but it's really smooth. Just spent two hours more with them tonight and they keep on growing on me.
With the stock tips, they have really good bass thump and the vocals shine, specially female ones. Really enjoying them atm and I can say that they are something different in this price category.


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> He certainly is polarizing, but I do like his reviews, and his tastes tend to align well with mine.   He has yet to steer me wrong with a recommendation that I followed.  Plus, he’s provided me with plenty of useful information outside of head-fi, and is more responsive to questions than a lot of other reviewers.  People, however, are of course entitled to their opinions.


Agree. His tastes also align with mine and he gives timestamps with the music he listens to and uses, to evaluate new gear. He  also cares about animals/pets, and gives a portion of his Patreon revenue to an animal rescue shelter. He buys MOST of his review gear with his own money. And then has a raffle, where he gives it away every month. I don't get all the hate people have for the guy.


----------



## twiceboss

Tano said:


> There isn't too many reviews out there and I didn't find a graph either, but sounds like a W shape to me but but it's really smooth. Just spent two hours more with them tonight and they keep on growing on me.
> With the stock tips, they have really good bass thump and the vocals shine, specially female ones. Really enjoying them atm and I can say that they are something different in this price category.


Yes,
DD, mids, vocals, full bodied but clear. I love final e500 tuning and I really need to find a DD upgrade from that. Very rare tuning on DD sadly


----------



## jwbrent

twiceboss said:


> Yes,
> DD, mids, vocals, full bodied but clear. I love final e500 tuning and I really need to find a DD upgrade from that. Very rare tuning on DD sadly



I really liked the E500 as well, and was amazed how good a $20 IEM could sound.


----------



## Tano

twiceboss said:


> Yes,
> DD, mids, vocals, full bodied but clear. I love final e500 tuning and I really need to find a DD upgrade from that. Very rare tuning on DD sadly


I've never heard the final audio e500 but I agree with you, this isn't the typical sound signature of the single DD IEMs of this segment. The tonality is exquisit too btw.


----------



## twiceboss

jwbrent said:


> I really liked the E500 as well, and was amazed how good a $20 IEM could sound.


And e500 scaled with sources. Big difference when i plug it in to my desktop setup. Been waiting vr3000 graph


----------



## mochill

audiophileeee said:


> has anyone from this forum heard about "Project Heaven" on AMT driver (Air Motion Transformer technology)?
> full diy, first iem in wholre world with AMT technology - seems it`s wery interesting iem


Where to find


----------



## Gesugao

Just got the MT300 today, already listened to them OOTB and holy moly do they sound good! Definitely better than the T4. Bigger soundstage, better imaging, and the instrument separation is excellent. The treble is well extended and the bass has a satisfying 'oomph' to it. Vocals do sound a bit thin at times tho.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Where to find



These are called the Project Heaven iem, from a DIY boutique in Ukraine. No website, so you'd have to somehow get his emailand inquire? his headphones go for $1,500 US and $700 US, and a few people in head-fi have them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> Just got the MT300 today, already listened to them OOTB and holy moly do they sound good! Definitely better than the T4. Bigger soundstage, better imaging, and the instrument separation is excellent. The treble is well extended and the bass has a satisfying 'oomph' to it. Vocals do sound a bit thin at times tho.



I love to say i told you so, so i will. TOLD YOU SO lol


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I love to say i told you so, so i will. TOLD YOU SO lol


I'd like to thank you for that lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audiophileeee said:


> http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=245875
> 
> dont know is external links is allowed on this form or not
> sorry if not
> ...



How much are they, and you can post outside links. Any english language page?


----------



## Ace Bee

jant71 said:


> Ayut will release the "HS1300SS" earphones that use Acoustune's improved 3rd generation Milinks driver and stainless steel chamber from December 25th. The price is 32,980 yen (tax included).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal mmcx cable can be used with them? Or not?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audiophileeee said:


> about price - I received them in exchange
> 
> 
> We can do this trick for eng page
> ...



So I made out that they cost around $1,200 US. Spendy, but the planar like tech is certainly interesting.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My Fiio X3III sounds so good, that i decided to buy a 512GB microSD card, and sell the X5III with it's dual slots, because to my ears, the X3 just sounded better than the X5. Might be kinda like how i've heard several say they like the sound of the Hiby R5 more than the R6 pro? I was able to sell the X5 really quickly, and i bought the Sony A55 to upgrade from my old Sony A45, that's seen lots of heavy usage for two years now.


----------



## tgx78

A new product announced by AudioSense.


----------



## dharmasteve

tgx78 said:


> A new product announced by AudioSense.


Wonder why they have taken the same number DT100 as the NiceHCK DT100, which is also a single BA and which with a good cable and better tips is a fine IEM? Totally different build and shape and materials though.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 29, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Wonder why they have taken the same number DT100 as the NiceHCK DT100, which is also a single BA and which with a good cable and better tips is a fine IEM? Totally different build and shape and materials though.



Didn’t Audiosense used a name DT200 for dual BA IEM before? So maybe make sense to go DT100 for their single BA IEM.
Apparently this Knowles full range BA is brand new and never been used by other manufacturers. I ordered one and should receive it sometime in 2021 lol.


----------



## baskingshark

tgx78 said:


> Didn’t Audiosense used a name DT200 for dual BA IEM before? So maybe make sense to go DT100 for their single BA IEM.
> Apparently this Knowles full range BA is brand new and never been used by other manufacturers. I ordered one and should receive it sometime in 2021 lol.



I'm not a fan of single BA types cause they generally lack subbass extension, but would be interested in your impressions of this set for sure!

Yep they had a DT200 dual BA knowles IEM. I had a loaner DT200 from them a few months back (I was quite sad to return it). The DT200 had excellent isolation and fit and accessories. Very nice timbre and great tonality for a pure BA setup. It was smooth and non fatiguing. It wasn't the best in technicalities compared to some similarly priced competitors though.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 29, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> Didn’t Audiosense used a name DT200 for dual BA IEM before? So maybe make sense to go DT100 for their single BA IEM.
> Apparently this Knowles full range BA is brand new and never been used by other manufacturers. I ordered one and should receive it sometime in 2021 lol.


The consensus was that the previous Audiosense T180 was well received for a single BA. The NiceHCK DT100 actually changed my view on single BA's....I like it a lot. Of course there is not a great deal of air moving and sub bass is not overly present (Dark Night, Hans Zimmer..3.25 onwards), but in many other respects this sings quite a bit. It is bullet shaped, MMCX (very wide bore nozzle) worn down, and a nice example of a single BA. Looks like the Knowles will be well implemented in the Audiosense DT100.


----------



## tgx78

I am also quite intrigued by the nozzle placement of this new BA driver. Reminds me of those side firing Sony’s


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 29, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I'm not a fan of single BA types cause they generally lack subbass extension, but would be interested in your impressions of this set for sure!
> 
> Yep they had a DT200 dual BA knowles IEM. I had a loaner DT200 from them a few months back (I was quite sad to return it). The DT200 had excellent isolation and fit and accessories. Very nice timbre and great tonality for a pure BA setup. It was smooth and non fatiguing. It wasn't the best in technicalities compared to some similarly priced competitors though.



Of course we can’t expect too much subbass extension from a single BA driver.
But I would love to be surprised. Some sonion drivers are figuring out how to move air now. I am just hoping that it will be good enough for classical music


----------



## zenki (Dec 29, 2020)

New BQEYZ IEM in the works.
Codename: Summer
ETA: ~March 2021?


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> The consensus was that the previous Audiosense T180 was well received for a single BA. The NiceHCK DT100 actually changed my view on single BA's....I like it a lot. Of course there is not a great deal of air moving and sub bass is not overly present (Dark Night, Hans Zimmer..3.25 onwards), but in many other respects this sings quite a bit. It is bullet shaped, MMCX (very wide bore nozzle) worn down, and a nice example of a single BA. Looks like the Knowles will be well implemented in the Audiosense DT100.


Hi😊 . You like NICEHCK DT100 for better isolation ( deeper insertion)and comfort wise too for your case?


----------



## JEHL (Dec 29, 2020)

I wonder what'd happen if someone stuck an EST driver inside a Dunu Luna housing... Does that sound redudndant or overkill?

Edit: BGVP Zero style.


----------



## bhima

baskingshark said:


> I'm not a fan of single BA types cause they generally lack subbass extension, but would be interested in your impressions of this set for sure!
> 
> Yep they had a DT200 dual BA knowles IEM. I had a loaner DT200 from them a few months back (I was quite sad to return it). The DT200 had excellent isolation and fit and accessories. Very nice timbre and great tonality for a pure BA setup. It was smooth and non fatiguing. It wasn't the best in technicalities compared to some similarly priced competitors though.



Agreed, but if that graph isn't just total marketing hype, it looks like the sub-bass is well represented as its pretty flat from 20-60Hz. Course, it could totally be squished, and that -0.3dB looking difference could be quite a bit more. Even still, that chop-top Harmon curve is pretty easy to enjoy, so at least the sig looks promising.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I wonder what'd happen if someone stuck an EST driver inside a Dunu Luna housing... Does that sound redudndant or overkill?


Oh man, I dun want to be deaf! 😄


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> I wonder what'd happen if someone stuck an EST driver inside a Dunu Luna housing... Does that sound redudndant or overkill?
> 
> Edit: BGVP Zero style.



Just discussing that with someone. Good point and seems that Zero and some others claiming EST is just the magnetostat from Earbridge again. Sonion EST real and this TDK EST or whatever is just not real as far as being an EST. Though I understand you mean the real EST.

As far as the LUNA it seems from the reports(since i have not heard it) that it could use a sub thrown in more than a treble driver.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> A new product announced by AudioSense.


Looks very interesting. 

Their sister company, Tingker has a new iem called the TK300 with a 1 DD + 2 BA setup and will be V-shaped (probably a basshead iem like the TK200).


----------



## jant71 (Dec 29, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks very interesting.
> 
> Their sister company, Tingker has a new iem called the TK300 with a 1 DD + 2 BA setup and will be V-shaped (probably a basshead iem like the TK200).



Need to see some more pics of that one. Very handsome, the audiosense, with the blue-green.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 29, 2020)

jant71 said:


> Need to see some more pics of that one. Very handsome, the audiosense, with the blue-green.


















That knowles BA looks like this sonion BA.






EDIT: Also looks like this lol


----------



## IEMusic (Dec 29, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I'm not a fan of single BA types cause they generally lack subbass extension, but would be interested in your impressions of this set for sure!
> 
> Yep they had a DT200 dual BA knowles IEM. I had a loaner DT200 from them a few months back (I was quite sad to return it). The DT200 had excellent isolation and fit and accessories. Very nice timbre and great tonality for a pure BA setup. It was smooth and non fatiguing. It wasn't the best in technicalities compared to some similarly priced competitors though.





bhima said:


> Agreed, but if that graph isn't just total marketing hype, it looks like the sub-bass is well represented as its pretty flat from 20-60Hz. Course, it could totally be squished, and that -0.3dB looking difference could be quite a bit more. Even still, that chop-top Harmon curve is pretty easy to enjoy, so at least the sig looks promising.


Actually, I find that the sub bass extension can be remarkable, with good subsonic extension with single BA drivers.  With a tone generator, I can start hearing sound from my Etymotic ER3XR from around 10-12Hz, which is the limit of my hearing.   The issue is that with music, the bass is dry, with minimal rumble and minimal decay, so the sub bass easily gets lost in the mix.  If find that with sub bass in music, I sometimes don’t really notice the initial attack, but rather notice the rumble and decay.   At least this is my take on it. 

I actually would like to know more information on AudioSense’s 1,2, and 3 BA IEMs (T180, T260, T300). since they are affordable, and seem sealed, with a shape like Shure IEMs, and a narrow nozzle as well.   I imagine that perhaps the Shure and Westone ear tips fit, and with the multi-flange Shure tips, one could get superb isolation.  If they sound well-balanced, they could be excellent affordable stage monitors, which are lacking in Chi-Fi IMO.  if anyone has more information on them, please post on the AudioSense thread.  TIA.


----------



## dabaiyan

JEHL said:


> I wonder what'd happen if someone stuck an EST driver inside a Dunu Luna housing... Does that sound redudndant or overkill?
> 
> Edit: BGVP Zero style.


Dunu's Chinese social media posted once that they are designing a tri-brid with EST coming in 2021, so it may not be that far-fetched.


----------



## TheVortex

Gesugao said:


> Just got the MT300 today, already listened to them OOTB and holy moly do they sound good! Definitely better than the T4. Bigger soundstage, better imaging, and the instrument separation is excellent. The treble is well extended and the bass has a satisfying 'oomph' to it. Vocals do sound a bit thin at times tho.



The MT300 are a surprise winner and I like mine a lot as well. They did nice work on this surprisingly lol


----------



## jwbrent

My review sample for the DUNU Zen just arrived ...


----------



## Gesugao

TheVortex said:


> The MT300 are a surprise winner and I like mine a lot as well. They did nice work on this surprisingly lol


Indeed. I just can't stop listening to them lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> Indeed. I just can't stop listening to them lol



This is my problem too lol I've had to force them out of my ears to give other 'phones some proper ear time lol The sound is downright addicting.


----------



## FSTOP

slex said:


> Good question, any sound engineer in the house?😄


As someone who designs and builds speaker systems from scratch, EVERYTHING is important. The drivers have to be chosen for their excursion properties (x-max) and diameter, but also how each particular driver works best in the enclosure (sealed, ported, etc). Generally ported gives you better bass extension, but the enclosure has to have the exact volume (air inside the box) and port size/diameter for the drivers best response. Choosing multiple drivers (woofer/midrange/tweeter) that overlap frequencies well and then building a custom crossover network for those exact specs...It's All important to achieving the best sound. 
Here's my latest Bluetooth speaker just recently finished.


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is my problem too lol I've had to force them out of my ears to give other 'phones some proper ear time lol The sound is downright addicting.


My other IEMs are gonna collect dust at this point.


----------



## slex (Dec 29, 2020)

FSTOP said:


> As someone who designs and builds speaker systems from scratch, EVERYTHING is important. The drivers have to be chosen for their excursion properties (x-max) and diameter, but also how each particular driver works best in the enclosure (sealed, ported, etc). Generally ported gives you better bass extension, but the enclosure has to have the exact volume (air inside the box) and port size/diameter for the drivers best response. Choosing multiple drivers (woofer/midrange/tweeter) that overlap frequencies well and then building a custom crossover network for those exact specs...It's All important to achieving the best sound.
> Here's my latest Bluetooth speaker just recently finished.


@JEHL Do you get it?😊


----------



## JEHL

slex said:


> @JEHL Do you get it?😊


No.


----------



## slex

😄


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> No.


Imagine you are the driver?😄


----------



## slex

slex said:


> Imagine you are the driver?😄





Dun imagine this,ok?


----------



## JEHL

FSTOP said:


> As someone who designs and builds speaker systems from scratch, EVERYTHING is important. The drivers have to be chosen for their excursion properties (x-max) and diameter, but also how each particular driver works best in the enclosure (sealed, ported, etc). Generally ported gives you better bass extension, but the enclosure has to have the exact volume (air inside the box) and port size/diameter for the drivers best response. Choosing multiple drivers (woofer/midrange/tweeter) that overlap frequencies well and then building a custom crossover network for those exact specs...It's All important to achieving the best sound.
> Here's my latest Bluetooth speaker just recently finished.


I vaguely remember asking Slater about the way enclosures interact with the driver and he pointed out that he heard a story about BLON literally just tuning down the bass and making it less warm and that was supposed to be the BL-05. But the enclosure made it substabtially brighter than the BL-03. I wonder what's used to simulate the effects of the enclosure on sound, if possible.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

JEHL said:


> I vaguely remember asking Slater about the way enclosures interact with the driver and he pointed out that he heard a story about BLON literally just tuning down the bass and making it less warm and that was supposed to be the BL-05. But the enclosure made it substabtially brighter than the BL-03. I wonder what's used to simulate the effects of the enclosure on sound, if possible.


Makes sense. I’ve never enjoyed resin shells nearly as much as metal shells in IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059286814.html

US $2,099.00 1DD+4BA+2EST set, the *SoftEars CERBERUS



*





*Specs:*
Sensitivity: 104dB/100mV
Impedance: 5Ω@1kHz
Frequency response range: 10-80000Hz
Distortion: THD≤1%, 1MD≤1%

Seems it uses sonions. Too expensive for a blind purchase, and something to consider is that the impedance is very low. Based on the 1/8 guide, you might really need a source with output impedance close to zero!

The 80000 Hz purported FR is very interesting. Our bat and dolphin friends will surely enjoy this set!









Something that is more affordable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001315991213.html

The *OEAudio Tita BA-1Ti  Single Balanced Armature Earphone*

$169 USD

Yes the name is Tita, no comment on the name, but it is purported to have different tuning via a replaceable shell design.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> My other IEMs are gonna collect dust at this point.



I love the shimmery extended highs. it's so natural and fun. The bass and that natural shimmer. damn it's good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059286814.html
> 
> US $2,099.00 1DD+4BA+2EST set, the *SoftEars CERBERUS
> 
> ...



$170 for a single BA?! who do they think they are?! Final Audio Design?! lol


----------



## bhima

JEHL said:


> I vaguely remember asking Slater about the way enclosures interact with the driver and he pointed out that he heard a story about BLON literally just tuning down the bass and making it less warm and that was supposed to be the BL-05. But the enclosure made it substabtially brighter than the BL-03. I wonder what's used to simulate the effects of the enclosure on sound, if possible.



Likely some modelling is done first using a complex fluid dynamics program to be able to equalize the air pressure from the driver and within the chamber. Unless there are some rule of thumb formulas regarding volume over time.


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I love the shimmery extended highs. it's so natural and fun. The bass and that natural shimmer. damn it's good.


SFR really nailed it with this one.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $170 for a single BA?! who do they think they are?! Final Audio Design?! lol



haha i think they are riding on the "interchangable shell that changes tuning" hype. Not sure if it is a gimmick at this point in time, but even the store graph provided doesn't show much significant changes!


----------



## bhima

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $170 for a single BA?! who do they think they are?! Final Audio Design?! lol



And looking at that graph, say goodbye to any hope for subbass. At least the Audio Sense single BA looks like it resolves decent subbass if the graphs are close to accurate.


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 30, 2020)

Tanchjim Hana vs KBEAR Believe (both tested on CEMA Tianwaitian cable + N3Pro 4.4mm balanced out on high gain)

Test music: mostly classical and jazz

Both sporting slightly brighter than neutral tuning.

The bass depth of the Hana seems a bit deeper. This is likely due to it having less of a mid-bass shelf to draw clearer distinction between the bass and lower mids. In the midrange, the Hana sounds both smoother and a little more full-bodied than the Believe. Hana also has a slightly more 3-dimensional presentation with better depth, however with more lower treble energy and noticeably more upper treble details, Believe creates a wider and more horizontally spaced-out sonic image.

In terms of technicalities, Believe pulls ahead with overall clarity with faster transient response and more capable driver tech, this in turn also affords it better intelligibility and separation suitable for a large section orchestral music. Hana sounds really good with more intimate ensembles such as jazz or quartets.
Timbre is excellent on both earphones. (Piano sounds better on Hana and Violins sound better on Believe lol)


----------



## tgx78

Apparently tuning is being finalized and AQ0 will be ready to launch next month. Hopefully no delays. Liking the color theme on the smallish looking shell.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if this is rather atypical for an audiophile, but from many EQing the BL-03 attempts later I seem to prefer a peak of +8 to 10 dB at around 2.5kHz and then droping back down rapidly afterwards. 

Probably safe to say that ER2XR would be the best IEM for me if it weren't for the potential of greatly increasing the chance of impacted earwax due to insertion depth.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $170 for a single BA?! who do they think they are?! Final Audio Design?! lol


Penon Sphere also costs about similar..


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 3, 2021)

Deleted for final conclusion on Faaeal Poppy


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I wonder if this is rather atypical for an audiophile, but from many EQing the BL-03 attempts later I seem to prefer a peak of +8 to 10 dB at around 2.5kHz and then droping back down rapidly afterwards.
> 
> Probably safe to say that ER2XR would be the best IEM for me if it weren't for the potential of greatly increasing the chance of impacted earwax due to insertion depth.


Is there a question there? If not pls proceed to help section!!!😊


----------



## zenki

2021's not even here yet and so scared of me pockets already


----------



## JEHL (Dec 30, 2020)

zenki said:


> 2021's not even here yet and so scared of me pockets already


As mentioned before. I'm not even sure if I want to get more gear. Because anything more expensive that what I have can't possibly be worth the blind... Can it?

Edit: Wonder how does one even rate anything as worth the blind purchase.


----------



## slex

zenki said:


> 2021's not even here yet and so scared of me pockets already


Pockets wont bite you, it's just a hobby!😊


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Dec 30, 2020)

dabaiyan said:


> Dunu's Chinese social media posted once that they are designing a tri-brid with EST coming in 2021, so it may not be that far-fetched.



We cannot confirm nor deny this statement!


----------



## bhima (Dec 30, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I wonder if this is rather atypical for an audiophile, but from many EQing the BL-03 attempts later I seem to prefer a peak of +8 to 10 dB at around 2.5kHz and then droping back down rapidly afterwards.
> 
> Probably safe to say that ER2XR would be the best IEM for me if it weren't for the potential of greatly increasing the chance of impacted earwax due to insertion depth.



Yep. That type of treble treatment retains clarity in upper midrange/lower treble while reducing this hazy, almost honky (barely perceptible audibly by me, but I FEEL it) fatigue around the 4K mark.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $170 for a single BA?! who do they think they are?! Final Audio Design?! lol


I have them , check my review


----------



## Ace Bee (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone compared the TFZ Essence and TFZ Live X?




 



Both of them look quite promising. Intrigued by them.


----------



## mochill

Ace Bee said:


> Has anyone compared the TFZ Essence and TFZ Live X?
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them look quite promising. Intrigued by them.


----------



## cqtek

I don't have the TFZ Essence, but I do have the Live X. They have a low-end trademark, even higher. But, it is quite considerate of the mid zone, where their voices sound quite clear and a good presence. I've had it for a few days now, but I don't find it as brilliant as No.3, although I'd like to compare them face to face. I think that every day TFZ surpasses itself by offering a bigger bass without neglecting the rest of the frequencies, giving the bass lovers a plus in quality and bringing them closer to more audiophile positions.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/disaster-at-akm-factory-affecting-product-prices

As expected, the AKM disaster will increase the prices of dac/amps....


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/disaster-at-akm-factory-affecting-product-prices
> 
> As expected, the AKM disaster will increase the prices of dac/amps....



That's why I bought the Topping E30 / L30 combo when I did


----------



## slex

TheVortex said:


> That's why I bought the Topping E30 / L30 combo when I did


Smart buy😊


----------



## ChrisOc

This year’s Head-fi Members' Poll for IEMs has begun. You may start voting for your favourite earphones here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...0-please-read-the-rules.950854/#post-16072598


----------



## jwbrent (Dec 30, 2020)

@RikudouGoku, thank you for posting this. Quite a jump in pricing on some units. I hadn’t read the news about the fire.


----------



## bhima

Welp, delivery man dropped off the kbear believe today. I blame myself and this forum. Ive only got about 7 hours on these but my quick takeaway:

Had a 4k issue which seems to have worked itself out after a few hours. These are near the perfect iem for me. Timbre, separation, resolution its all there in spades. The frequency response for me is so close to perfect. My one issue is that they have too much midbass and on some tracks, it just resonates too much--forcing voices to be pretty far behind. I wish the bass curve was tuned like the starfields--basically peak at 40-60 then down 2dB by 100 and smooth curve from there. Maybe it will get a bit more tame with some burn in time. Wondering if there is an easy way to just eq this. Does Equalizer APO passthrough to a dac?


----------



## baskingshark

bhima said:


> Welp, delivery man dropped off the kbear believe today. I blame myself and this forum. Ive only got about 7 hours on these but my quick takeaway:
> 
> Had a 4k issue which seems to have worked itself out after a few hours. These are near the perfect iem for me. Timbre, separation, resolution its all there in spades. The frequency response for me is so close to perfect. My one issue is that they have too much midbass and on some tracks, it just resonates too much--forcing voices to be pretty far behind. I wish the bass curve was tuned like the starfields--basically peak at 40-60 then down 2dB by 100 and smooth curve from there. Maybe it will get a bit more tame with some burn in time. Wondering if there is an easy way to just eq this. Does Equalizer APO passthrough to a dac?



What source are u using? The KBEAR BElieve sounds muddy and slow in the bass with lower powered sources. Perhaps u can also try using wider bore eartips, they tend to drop the bass for me at least.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

NF Audio NM2+ and KB Ear Rhyme cable + Sony A45 + Fiio Mont Blanc amp = Sublime audio. This is synergy defined! High class audio.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if it's harder to measure power draw than frequency response...

Apparently one comment in r/headphones mentions thay he bought the Drop + THX AAA 789, only to find out that his Sennheiser HD600 sounds exactly the same to him when he plugs it directly onto his PC.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's harder to measure power draw than frequency response...
> 
> Apparently one comment in r/headphones mentions thay he bought the Drop + THX AAA 789, only to find out that his Sennheiser HD600 sounds exactly the same to him when he plugs it directly onto his PC.


I wonder you know this is discovery thread?🤔 Or perhaps wonderland threads would suit you?😄


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NF Audio NM2+ and KB Ear Rhyme cable + Sony A45 + Fiio Mont Blanc amp = Sublime audio. This is synergy defined! High class audio.


NM2+ vs the MT300? I'm also quite interested in getting em since I've heard ppl say that they're really good for the money.


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> I like my hiby R5 better than my R6 Pro....



Although I've promised myself to not buy a DAP again I found myself intrigued by the R5. If it's OK I've got a few questions about it:

Is it possible to use Spotify on it? 

It's also my understanding that it can act as a USB C transport, is that correct? 

Do you have the original one or the Saber version?


----------



## Banbeucmas

bhima said:


> Had a 4k issue which seems to have worked itself out after a few hours


Eh, I remember there are difference between some of the batch of this IEM which revolves around this region.


----------



## baskingshark

Banbeucmas said:


> Eh, I remember there are difference between some of the batch of this IEM which revolves around this region.



That 4 Khz controversy was for the KBEAR Lark, not KBEAR BElieve.

I think the Lark earlier batches had a boosted 4 kHz area, which could be more fatiguing. Later batches were retuned which dropped this area and they were supposed to sound warmer. Problem is the packaging and IEM looked the same externally between both versions, so kinda hard for buyers to know which one they will receive.


----------



## bhima (Dec 31, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> What source are u using? The KBEAR BElieve sounds muddy and slow in the bass with lower powered sources. Perhaps u can also try using wider bore eartips, they tend to drop the bass for me at least.



Sources are in my sig: SMSL DAC + Schiit Heresy Amp > FiiO E17K > LG G7.

I know it isn't the source because these truly are easier to power than the E5000 that I used to own, and the midbass issue is consistent across my sources. These even sound great on the LG G7 with the extension cable hack and EQ'd -2 at 125 and -1 at 250. I also did a +1 at 8K for just a hair more sparkle. Volume is at 50 of 75 on the LG to be at a decently loud listening volume. The E5000 had to be at 65 haha! honestly, they sound exactly like their frequency graph which was something I had sort of feared (bass peak stretches just past 100Hz, I like bass to peak at 60 and should be 2dB less than that by 100 on a smooth decline). But with just a little EQing, they sound near perfect on the LG. Wish it was that easy to EQ my computer.

EDIT: On the E17K, just dropping the bass by 2dB completely cleaned up that midbass as well. Really happy with this actually. Wish the Heresy or the DAC had just some basic EQ controls.

EDIT 2: Yeah, I love these. I'm keeping both these and the Starfields. Neither are going back to the Amazon man. They are both fantastic. Honestly, the KBEAR's are significantly better than the Flares Pro 2 because they are tuned more naturally. The Flares have a bit larger soundstage, but this is due mostly to their tuning (heavy subbass, slightly overcooked highs).


----------



## IEMusic

bhima said:


> I know it isn't the source because these truly are easier to power than the E5000 that I used to own, and the midbass issue is consistent across my sources.


My experience exactly.  I find the mid bass a little too much for me (I tend to like a really clean, maybe even cool sound of the lower mids to mid bass), regardless of the source I use (from iPad to Schiit amp).  I also use a little EQ to tame it a bit.  I don’t have the E5000, but for me, I have found it much easier to power than my E3000.  Though it seems that most people find that the Believe needs a lot of power to come alive, and clean up some technicalities, and they’re probably right.  I just can’t say that I’ve personally experienced it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> NM2+ vs the MT300? I'm also quite interested in getting em since I've heard ppl say that they're really good for the money.



ok. so the NM2+ has more transparency, imaging is world class, and enveloping stage. Every sound in the music comes forth from a truly magical transparency and detail retrieval. MT300 has more extended highs, so cymbals splash and shimmer with longer decay. The bass is easily superior on the MT300, since it doesn't need to be boosted, and actually has more punch and resolution. The sound is warmer and doesn't have quite the bite and attack in the mids that the NM2+ have. The NM2 is just a tad brighter, with a more 3D imaging presentation, though to be honest, the MT300 is very close. Doesn't lag too far behind. So mids, imaging, and stage go to the NM2+, and bass, highs, extension on both ends, and unique timbre/warmth go to the MT300, though they aren't a warm sig, just less analytical than the NM2+.


----------



## IEMusic

With regards to the upcoming year, I am really excited to see where the recent trend of multi DD IEMs takes us.  Hopefully with DDs of various materials.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> With regards to the upcoming year, I am really excited to see where the recent trend of multi DD IEMs takes us.  Hopefully with DDs of various materials.


I still want a budget Z1R with a DD woofer/tweeter and a BA (or why not a planar lol) for the mids.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> With regards to the upcoming year, I am really excited to see where the recent trend of multi DD IEMs takes us.  Hopefully with DDs of various materials.



Let's see where the KZ DQ6 takes us? Usually the jump on point for those types of things are budget offerings that exceed sound expectations. There's a few offerings at outrageous pricing (here's looking at you QDC/UM).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> I still want a budget Z1R with a DD woofer/tweeter and a BA (or why not a planar lol) for the mids.



Or just splurge for the real thing?! lol


----------



## FastAndClean

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Or just splurge for the real thing?! lol


It is too expensy


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Or just splurge for the real thing?! lol


My ears (and wallet) arent worthy of it (the fit) lol.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> I still want a budget Z1R with a DD woofer/tweeter and a BA (or why not a planar lol) for the mids.


Planar!  Per our wishlist to replace the Tri i3.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Let's see where the KZ DQ6 takes us? Usually the jump on point for those types of things are budget offerings that exceed sound expectations. There's a few offerings at outrageous pricing (here's looking at you QDC/UM).


Qdc, okay I’l grant you that, plus impressions make it out to sound like all-BAs anyways.  

UM though?  It is their least expensive IEM at $400, it seems well engineered, and has a beautiful, partial wood shell.  The sound is still TBD.


----------



## chickenmoon

Well, to celebrate the end the year I purchased a Shozy B2, truly my last purchase of the year this time.


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok. so the NM2+ has more transparency, imaging is world class, and enveloping stage. Every sound in the music comes forth from a truly magical transparency and detail retrieval. MT300 has more extended highs, so cymbals splash and shimmer with longer decay. The bass is easily superior on the MT300, since it doesn't need to be boosted, and actually has more punch and resolution. The sound is warmer and doesn't have quite the bite and attack in the mids that the NM2+ have. The NM2 is just a tad brighter, with a more 3D imaging presentation, though to be honest, the MT300 is very close. Doesn't lag too far behind. So mids, imaging, and stage go to the NM2+, and bass, highs, extension on both ends, and unique timbre/warmth go to the MT300, though they aren't a warm sig, just less analytical than the NM2+.


Ohhhh... Very interesting comparison. Thank you! I might pick up the NM2+ at some point. (Or should I wait for the Tin T5 first? Lol.) Also Happy New Year guys!


----------



## IEMusic

Gesugao said:


> Ohhhh... Very interesting comparison. Thank you! I might pick up the NM2+ at some point. (Or should I wait for the Tin T5 first? Lol.) Also Happy New Year guys!


I love the NM2+.  That being said, if you can wait, it almost always benefits you to wait.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

IEMusic said:


> Qdc, okay I’l grant you that, plus impressions make it out to sound like all-BAs anyways.
> 
> UM though?  It is their least expensive IEM at $400, it seems well engineered, and has a beautiful, partial wood shell.  The sound is still TBD.


3DT sound is fabulous after one night burn! Needs more power than phone to come alive!


----------



## Gesugao

IEMusic said:


> I love the NM2+.  That being said, if you can wait, it almost always benefits you to wait.


Very true. I'm gonna sit this one out then and just enjoy my MT300 first.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gesugao said:


> Very true. I'm gonna sit this one out then and just enjoy my MT300 first.



Yeah, with the NM2+ and especially the MT300, i wish i would have waited on the A7. Throwing in the NX7 mk III, i would have been very happy with those three as opposed to the A7, which cost me almost as much as all three combined.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Toneking Ye (1 DD + 5 BA + 2 EST) = 1250 usd





Smabat X1 ( 2 DD) = 50 usd


----------



## RikudouGoku

Now that 2020 is finally over (please let 2021 be better), here is my audio gear of the year.

*Rules:*


Not limited to 2020 products
Products with known QC problems are disqualified (for example, no Urbanfun ISS014 (driver uncertainty/mmcx failure) or LZ A6 (moisture issue))
Nr 1 is the winner and nr 2 is the runner up.
Exotic driver are the iems that include a driver other than DD/BA.
No EQ or other modifications allowed except tips (which is more a fit factor) and cables (for balanced output from my DX160).
*IEMS:

Single driver count/type:*


Fiio FD5
Tanchjim Oxygen
*Hybrid/multi-driver:*


Sony XBA-N3
Fiio FH3
*Exotic driver:*


LZ A7
Intime Sora 2
*Earbuds:*


Yincrow X6
Toneking Dendroaspis Viridis
*Headphones:*


JVC HA-MX100V
Sony MDR-1AM2

*2021*: I hope to see more budget friendly EST iems coming in 2021. 2020 was the year when we got more EST choices from the Tri Starlight to the Penon Volt, but most of them were in the same (super expensive) price range. So, I hope we get cheaper EST iems (Sonion EST) so that more people can try them. But I mostly want chi-fi to improve with QC, because having an iffy QC even for the 100-300 usd range is not OK with me. I am also looking to give BA only iems another chance (or 2...), since it seems we are getting closer to the point where, BA´s sounds like a DD in both bass texture and timbre.

hope you guys had a good Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that 2020 is finally over (please let 2021 be better), here is my audio gear of the year.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> ...



Sorry, but the TDK EST in the MT300 is superior to my ears than the Sonion EST found in both the Mofasest Trio and Tape Pro. The MT300's highs kick both those iem's in the dirt.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sorry, but the TDK EST in the MT300 is superior to my ears than the Sonion EST found in both the Mofasest Trio and Tape Pro. The MT300's highs kick both those iem's in the dirt.


Well, you can let me dream at least lol. (also, tape is a magnetostat, not a sonion EST.)


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, you can let me dream at least lol. (also, tape is a magnetostat, not a sonion EST.)


Id love something tuned like Thieaudio Clairvoyance. But $700 is well above mid-fi of you ask me, making this a hard swallow.

I wonder if this TDK EST (or whatever the actual term is) could make a cheaper Clairvoyance possible as early as 2021. 

Also why I don't see the TDK favored over Sonion more often with a clear price advantage and no apparent performace disadvantage?

Is the TDK also superior to the piezo that LZ uses?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Id love something tuned like Thieaudio Clairvoyance. But $700 is well above mid-fi of you ask me, making this a hard swallow.
> 
> I wonder if this TDK EST (or whatever the actual term is) could make a cheaper Clairvoyance possible as early as 2021.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried any TDK electrets, so can't comment on them. But they do look cheaper than the sonion EST so that should make it easier to make an iem with it that is cheaper than what we got at 700 usd.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that 2020 is finally over (please let 2021 be better), here is my audio gear of the year.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, you can let me dream at least lol. (also, tape is a magnetostat, not a sonion EST.)



I stand corrected. you're correct, sir lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2  oh, you like the MT300 over the A7?!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2  oh, you like the MT300 over the A7?!



Yes I do. for a couple reasons. 1) Timbre and treble extension are sublime on the MT300. Timbre is ok on the A7. the A7 has that typical Piezo timbre, which is better than BA, but not as good as dynamic driver. 2) The bass is punchier and has better resolution on the MT300. When you consider the imaging and stage are very comparable, and you don't have to do filters and switches on the MT300, i prefer it to the A7, but ultimately, it comes down to the unique and kick butt highs of that TDK EST. So much fun to listen to. Those who have the MT300 will back me up on this.


----------



## tgx78

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes I do. for a couple reasons. 1) Timbre and treble extension are sublime on the MT300. Timbre is ok on the A7. the A7 has that typical Piezo timbre, which is better than BA, but not as good as dynamic driver. 2) The bass is punchier and has better resolution on the MT300. When you consider the imaging and stage are very comparable, and you don't have to do filters and switches on the MT300, i prefer it to the A7, but ultimately, it comes down to the unique and kick butt highs of that TDK EST. So much fun to listen to. Those who have the MT300 will back me up on this.



I also have the NM2+, LZ A7 and MT300 is on its way to Canada. Will be comparing it to the A7 for sure.


----------



## IEMusic

Why is the price of the MT300 so varied on AliEx?


----------



## Audio Fun (Dec 31, 2020)

I am really impressed by how the Tansio Mirai TSMR4 PRO sound. The tonality are great, timbre are realistic. It has clean yet musical tonality, with forwards and vividly female vocal presentation. The bass are still BA bass but they are great, it hit hard and give good amount of impact. The midrange are amazing, I don’t know how they managed to tune it. It is combination of detail and musical, they have good amount of fullness and warmth, so it doesn’t sound too analytical. The treble are clear and really detail, but it is not bright at all, just detail and smooth, I will call it shinny probably.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> Why is the price of the MT300 so varied on AliEx?



They were pretty much united at around $80 with tax and shipping on 11.11, which is when i got mine, but since then they've varied from store to store from $80 to $160. Originally they were $260-$280, and worth every single penny at the original SRP, but at under $100??? complete no-brainer.


----------



## tgx78

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> They were pretty much united at around $80 with tax and shipping on 11.11, which is when i got mine, but since then they've varied from store to store from $80 to $160. Originally they were $260-$280, and worth every single penny at the original SRP, but at under $100??? complete no-brainer.



I paid US$76. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> I paid US$76. Looking forward to hearing it.



Can't wait for your review and response. I think you'll like it, but everyone hears differently.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Audio Fun said:


> I am really impressed by how the Tansio Mirai TSMR4 PRO sound. The tonality are great, timbre are realistic. It has clean yet musical tonality, with forwards and vividly female vocal presentation. The bass are still BA bass but they are great, it hit hard and give good amount of impact. The midrange are amazing, I don’t know how they managed to tune it. It is combination of detail and musical, they have good amount of fullness and warmth, so it doesn’t sound too analytical. The treble are clear and really detail, but it is not bright at all, just detail and smooth, I will call it shinny probably.



They look great, and i've almost pulled the trigger on their 2 and 3 and pro's, but every time, they upgrade almost every couple months, so i've never actually purchased a Mirai.


----------



## hongky

tgx78 said:


> I paid US$76. Looking forward to hearing it.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPkfUFJ
It's $68 on this store
Anyone knows if this store legit ?

TIA


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

hongky said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPkfUFJ
> It's $68 on this store
> Anyone knows if this store legit ?
> 
> TIA



MissAudio has been around for a couple years, and good ratings, so at this price, i'd act quickly.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> Id love something tuned like Thieaudio Clairvoyance. But $700 is well above mid-fi of you ask me, making this a hard swallow.
> 
> I wonder if this TDK EST (or whatever the actual term is) could make a cheaper Clairvoyance possible as early as 2021.
> 
> ...


I wonder why is there authentic American Knowles and Danish Sonion Drivers in the Claire!!😊


----------



## Audio Fun (Dec 31, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> They look great, and i've almost pulled the trigger on their 2 and 3 and pro's, but every time, they upgrade almost every couple months, so i've never actually purchased a Mirai.


Well, It’s kinda good that they have different IEMs for each of price range, from set up of 3BA to 12BA, so you can choose the it based on the price that you can afford. They also come out with flagship IEMs that combined the EST driver, which I am really interested in


----------



## Shakmal (Dec 31, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that 2020 is finally over (please let 2021 be better), here is my audio gear of the year.
> 
> *Rules:*
> 
> ...


wow..i have never heard about the JVC HA-MX100V ... another hidden gems???...first purchase in 2021.. lol...


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes I do. for a couple reasons. 1) Timbre and treble extension are sublime on the MT300. Timbre is ok on the A7. the A7 has that typical Piezo timbre, which is better than BA, but not as good as dynamic driver. 2) The bass is punchier and has better resolution on the MT300. When you consider the imaging and stage are very comparable, and you don't have to do filters and switches on the MT300, i prefer it to the A7, but ultimately, it comes down to the unique and kick butt highs of that TDK EST. So much fun to listen to. Those who have the MT300 will back me up on this.


Shiny, shimmering, splendid highs lol


----------



## Makahl (Dec 31, 2020)

Starting 2021 with 2 good discoveries:

Etymotic planning to release a new Multi-driver IEM:








source: https://www.instagram.com/p/CJe-OzVsg0C/

And Moondrop's new 1DD named "Aria". The rumor says it'll sport an LCP driver but it's not certain yet, overall it looks like a KXXX with some gold lines.


----------



## Audio Fun

Makahl said:


> Starting 2021 with 2 good discoveries:
> 
> Etymotic planning to release a new Multi-driver IEM:
> 
> ...


Muti drivers Ety!!! I love my 4xr, is the reference and keeper for me. And is also the first time I realized how much can single BA do, Etymotic’s magic


----------



## Gesugao

Makahl said:


> Starting 2021 with 2 good discoveries:
> 
> Etymotic planning to release a new Multi-driver IEM:
> 
> ...


Oh wow they both look nice


----------



## IEMusic

That Etymotic has me much more excited.


----------



## slex

IEMusic said:


> That Etymotic has me much more excited.


🤣Me too!


----------



## baskingshark

Makahl said:


> Starting 2021 with 2 good discoveries:
> 
> Etymotic planning to release a new Multi-driver IEM:
> 
> ...



The etymotic nozzle looks....... very deep. Hope it isn't painful!


----------



## assassin10000

baskingshark said:


> The etymotic nozzle looks....... very deep. Hope it isn't painful!



It's a 3.0mm diameter (T100), so the same as the er3/4. Should be fine.

Now, if it was 5-7mm then we might have a problem lol.


I do like the DC barrel type connector though.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> The etymotic nozzle looks....... very deep. Hope it isn't painful!


With that shell, likely we will find something spicyness!😄😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

no thanks on both. i'd love to try the Ety, but despite what our friend says, that looks very long, deep. and uncomfy. As for the Moondrop, if they tune it as boring as the KXXS or the Kanas Pro, then *yawn*. Out of the three i've owned, i only like one.


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> no thanks on both. i'd love to try the Ety, but despite what our friend says, that looks very long, deep. and uncomfy. As for the Moondrop, if they tune it as boring as the KXXS or the Kanas Pro, then *yawn*. Out of the three i've owned, i only like one.


It's a hit and miss situation on the nozzle?


----------



## baskingshark

slex said:


> It's a hit and miss situation on the nozzle?







To honour the long nozzle insertion, I shall name this new Etymotic the Etymotic Violator.

Jokes aside, I've tried a bullet shaped Etymotic type before. They sound extremely good and have superb isolation for a passive set (almost 40 dB or thereabouts), sometimes even better isolation than some customs. But unfortunately I couldn't tolerate the deep insertion fit, felt like I was getting ear abrasions everytime I used them. A big pity, had to return them due to the fitting.

Good to also see Etymotic is trying a conventional shell (probably overear) rather than their usual bullet style cable down designs.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> To honour the long nozzle insertion, I shall name this new Etymotic the Etymotic Violator.
> 
> Jokes aside, I've tried a bullet shaped Etymotic type before. They sound extremely good and have superb isolation for a passive set (almost 40 dB or thereabouts), sometimes even better isolation than some customs. But unfortunately I couldn't tolerate the deep insertion fit, felt like I was getting ear abrasions everytime I used them. A big pity, had to return them due to the fitting.
> 
> Good to also see Etymotic is trying a conventional shell (probably overear) rather than their usual bullet style cable down designs.


It might not be wise to have a long listening period in that sense?


----------



## rggz

baskingshark said:


> To honour the long nozzle insertion, I shall name this new Etymotic the Etymotic Violator.
> 
> Jokes aside, I've tried a bullet shaped Etymotic type before. They sound extremely good and have superb isolation for a passive set (almost 40 dB or thereabouts), sometimes even better isolation than some customs. But unfortunately I couldn't tolerate the deep insertion fit, felt like I was getting ear abrasions everytime I used them. A big pity, had to return them due to the fitting.
> 
> Good to also see Etymotic is trying a conventional shell (probably overear) rather than their usual bullet style cable down designs.



In my case the first week was pretty uncomfy, but their eartip softens up quite fast after 1-2 weeks and the biggest flange silicone kinda molded to my ear's shape, so nowadays it's rather comfy to me.

I guess your culprit was the 3-flange design, people with shorter canals have a bad time with them. Although, the 2-flange design should be way less 'violator'. At least people struggling to fit a blon will love it outright.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

slex said:


> It might not be wise to have a long listening period in that sense?



imagine 3 hours with that stick deep in your ear? ear drum damage? lol


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> imagine 3 hours with that stick deep in your ear? ear drum damage? lol


You have a point there😊


----------



## slex

Perhaps the stock tip will remidy that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shakmal said:


> wow..i have never heard about the JVC HA-MX100V ... another hidden gems???...first purchase in 2021.. lol...


Yeah, they are definitely a hidden gem. Best vocals I have ever heard in all my transducers. (it is also under their more premium Victor brand.)


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jan 1, 2021)

QDC QOA Adonis (1 DD + 2 BA) = 144 usd (MSRP 180? usd)













https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001971885533.html


Seems to be QDC´s cheapest iem and it is 36 usd cheaper on VS audio store than on NiceHCK (at 180 usd).

im blind lol


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> QDC Adonis (1 DD + 2 BA) = 144 usd (MSRP 180? usd)
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001971885533.html
> ...


It is QOA, Queen Of Audio and not QDC


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> It is QOA, Queen Of Audio and not QDC


They must have done that on purpose lol.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> They must have done that on purpose lol.


Probably yes and hell would freeze over if QDC would release a multi driver iem for this price


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> To honour the long nozzle insertion, I shall name this new Etymotic the Etymotic Violator.
> 
> Jokes aside, I've tried a bullet shaped Etymotic type before. They sound extremely good and have superb isolation for a passive set (almost 40 dB or thereabouts), sometimes even better isolation than some customs. But unfortunately I couldn't tolerate the deep insertion fit, felt like I was getting ear abrasions everytime I used them. A big pity, had to return them due to the fitting.
> 
> Good to also see Etymotic is trying a conventional shell (probably overear) rather than their usual bullet style cable down designs.


The length of the nozzle is somewhat deceiving, because the ear tips are designed to sit over the entire nozzle, thus the end of the ear tips has minimal overhang past the end of the nozzle, and doesn’t alter the sound much.  Traditional nozzles are designed such that the ear tip adds extra length overall.



slex said:


> It might not be wise to have a long listening period in that sense?


I’ve been able to fall asleep wearing mine.  Once I quickly got used to them, the only slight discomfort is upon inserting them, so you don’t want to insert/remove them frequently.  It also probably helps to use an ear lubricant, though I haven‘t tried it.


----------



## slex

IEMusic said:


> The length of the nozzle is somewhat deceiving, because the ear tips are designed to sit over the entire nozzle, thus the end of the ear tips has minimal overhang past the end of the nozzle, and doesn’t alter the sound much.  Traditional nozzles are designed such that the ear tip adds extra length overall.
> 
> 
> I’ve been able to fall asleep wearing mine.  Once I quickly got used to them, the only slight discomfort is upon inserting them, so you don’t want to insert/remove them frequently.  It also probably helps to use an ear lubricant, though I haven‘t tried it.


Good to know😊for bedtime convenient.


----------



## Gee Simpson

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 Have you heard the iBasso IT00 and if so, are the MT300's easily an upgrade on them?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 Have you heard the iBasso IT00 and if so, are the MT300's easily an upgrade on them?



I don't have them. i had them in my cart probably 10 times in the past lol No joking, and didn't pull the trigger, because of the reviews saying it was a darker, more smooth soung signature, which isn't my preference. i like a slightly brighter, airier, with bite in the mids, but the MT300 is certainly an upgrade to almost all my single DD 'phones, and a virtual lock with the NM2+, but i prefer the MT300 for the reasons I gave over my preference for them over the A7.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 1, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I don't have them. i had them in my cart probably 10 times in the past lol No joking, and didn't pull the trigger, because of the reviews saying it was a darker, more smooth soung signature, which isn't my preference. i like a slightly brighter, airier, with bite in the mids, but the MT300 is certainly an upgrade to almost all my single DD 'phones, and a virtual lock with the NM2+, but i prefer the MT300 for the reasons I gave over my preference for them over the A7.



See I usually prefer a warmer sig, but I'm willing to try new things. Do they still have deep impactful bass when needed? You give them high praise indeed, which has certainly got my interest, especially when you are saying you actually prefer them over two massively widely praised IEM's 😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> See I usually prefer a warmer sig, but I'm willing to try new things. Do they still have deep impactful bass when needed? You give them high praise indeed, which has certainly got my interest, especially when you are saying you actually prefer them over two massively widely praised IEM's 😊



The highs are unique and fun, but to be honest, the bass is really the star of the show. It's punchy, digs deep, very articulate and ZERO bleed. It's the bass that really separates the MT300 for some of these others. Yeah, that amazing extension on the top end is pretty cool to hear, but the bass brings it and has great resolution.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 1, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The highs are unique and fun, but to be honest, the bass is really the star of the show. It's punchy, digs deep, very articulate and ZERO bleed. It's the bass that really separates the MT300 for some of these others. Yeah, that amazing extension on the top end is pretty cool to hear, but the bass brings it and has great resolution.



Oh great, you have convinced me to give these a go. I've never bought from Ali Express but I would imagine they are safe to purchase from? I can get them for £81 which is similar to what I paid for the IT00. Also, do they require much power to be at their best or are the easy to drive? Thanks for your help.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> Oh great, you have convinced me to give these a go. I've never bought from Ali Express but I would imagine they are safe to purchase from? I can get them for £81 which is similar to what I paid for the IT00. Also, do they require much power to be at their best or are the easy to drive? Thanks for your help.



Nope. I play then right out of my Hiby, Fiio, and Sony without the amp. Haven't tried them on my phone, but i don't usually listen to music on my phone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I have ordered over 10 products from Ali, and maybe closer to 20, and i have never had a single issue with any store. Some things have taken longer than others to ship and arrive, but everything has always arrived within 30 days, and no duds as far as arriving damaged, so i find it a safe purchase, but experiences may vary?


----------



## jwbrent

To my fellow headphiles, Happy New Year! May 2021 bring us all much happiness, and some killer iems, too ...


----------



## Gee Simpson

Thanks. I can get them from Linsoul also but they are like £40 more from there. I've never used Ali Express but I'm guessing it's pretty much like Amazon where all different companies are selling the same product? Are the included tips acceptable or would you recommend another pair?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks. I can get them from Linsoul also but they are like £40 more from there. I've never used Ali Express but I'm guessing it's pretty much like Amazon where all different companies are selling the same product? Are the included tips acceptable or would you recommend another pair?



I have JVC Spiral Dots that went on immediately after i opened everything. There's a ton of tips in this set, so you might find a good one in it, but i typically shun stock tips for Spial dots, Xelatecs, and Spinfits.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 1, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have JVC Spiral Dots that went on immediately after i opened everything. There's a ton of tips in this set, so you might find a good one in it, but i typically shun stock tips for Spial dots, Xelatecs, and Spinfits.



Yeah I gotta buy a pair of Spiral Dots but I'm from the UK and can only find them on Ebay. I've been meaning to buy a pair but not sure what size will fit. Usually medium fits me so I should probably go for that size. They cost like £16 from ebay which is a lot for a pair of tips but I know nearly everyone swears by them.

Actually I can order from Penon Audio in 3 different sizes as a package so that would cover my uncertainty over what size to pick. I don't know if there are extra import charges from Penon but I guess it would be low anyway as they are only a pair of eartips. I can find Spinfit on Amazon UK, they are £18.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> To my fellow headphiles, Happy New Year! May 2021 bring us all much happiness, and some killer iems, too ...



Happy New Year's 2021, @jwbrent and everyone in the Discovery thread! This is the year of the game ender?! Maybe?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> Yeah I gotta buy a pair of Spiral Dots but I'm from the UK and can only find them on Ebay. I've been meaning to buy a pair but not sure what size will fit. Usually medium fits me so I should probably go for that size. They cost like £16 from ebay which is a lot for a pair of tips but I know nearly everyone swears by them.



I just bought a box of new Spiral dots on ebay. they are cheaper than amazon, but also amazon doesn't have Large tips unless you buy the more expensive Dots ++, but the ebay purchases take forever to get here from Japan. Sometimes longer than Ali, but i just bought some more, so i can fit some others with them. Those are my preferred tip, along with the Azla's.


----------



## dharmasteve

Gee Simpson said:


> Yeah I gotta buy a pair of Spiral Dots but I'm from the UK and can only find them on Ebay. I've been meaning to buy a pair but not sure what size will fit. Usually medium fits me so I should probably go for that size. They cost like £16 from ebay which is a lot for a pair of tips but I know nearly everyone swears by them.
> 
> Actually I can order from Penon Audio in 3 different sizes as a package so that would cover my uncertainty over what size to pick. I don't know if there are extra import charges from Penon but I guess it would be low anyway as they are only a pair of eartips. I can find Spinfit on Amazon UK, they are £18.


I've bought Spiral Dots from Penon a few times and never paid any duty in the UK. The only reason I stopped buying them from Penon is they no longer have the large ones. The cheapest way of buying Spiral Dots is through Penon. They are a great tip.


----------



## Gee Simpson

dharmasteve said:


> I've bought Spiral Dots from Penon a few times and never paid any duty in the UK. The only reason I stopped buying them from Penon is they no longer have the large ones. The cheapest way of buying Spiral Dots is through Penon. They are a great tip.



Great, that's the tips sorted. I picked MS, M and ML just to be safe 🙂


----------



## hmscott

dharmasteve said:


> I've bought Spiral Dots from Penon a few times and never paid any duty in the UK. The only reason I stopped buying them from Penon is they no longer have the large ones. The cheapest way of buying Spiral Dots is through Penon. They are a great tip.


Do you have a general size translation, what nozzle size translation for KZ / Blon / Nicehck nozzles to CP??? - I wear ML in the AZLA Sedna series.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

hmscott said:


> Do you have a general size translation, what nozzle size translation for KZ / Blon / Nicehck nozzles to CP??? - I wear ML in the AZLA Sedna series.



The Azla Sedna tips are killer for my CCA CST and JVC FW08. Love the fit and sound for those two woodies.


----------



## dharmasteve

hmscott said:


> Do you have a general size translation, what nozzle size translation for KZ / Blon / Nicehck nozzles to CP??? - I wear ML in the AZLA Sedna series.


I use both L Spiral Dots and I have a couple of pairs of L Azla Earfits, I use them with the Blon-03, Blon-01, KBear Believe, TRi i3 and plenty more. Both L measure approx 5mm bore and 14 mm full diameter..


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 1, 2021)

How are the prices so varied on Ali Express? Even from the same store there are various different prices for the same thing. For example I can find the MT300 for as cheap as £55 but as dear as £125. Is there any reason I shouldn't go for the cheapest price? I think the one at £81 seems about right and that has lots of reviews in comparison to the one at £55 which has no reviews (the product not the store)


----------



## dharmasteve

Gee Simpson said:


> How are the prices so varied on Ali Express? For example I can find the MT300 for as cheap as £55 but as dear as £125. Is there any reason I shouldn't go for the cheapest price?


I looked at the MT300. The shops I saw at the lower prices I have bought from before with no problem. There is a new difference for the UK with Ali. They never charged any tax before we left the EU, now there is a proportionate tax which seems to be about £10 on the MT300. I think you can get them for about £65 including this new, strange, extra tax.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> How are the prices so varied on Ali Express? Even from the same store there are various different prices for the same thing. For example I can find the MT300 for as cheap as £55 but as dear as £125. Is there any reason I shouldn't go for the cheapest price? I think the one at £81 seems about right and that has lots of reviews in comparison to the one at £55 which has no reviews (the product not the store)



always go for the cheapest price from a reputable dealer (one that doesn't sell fakes). if the ratings are above 98%, usually you're safe.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> always go for the cheapest price from a reputable dealer (one that doesn't sell fakes). if the ratings are above 98%, usually you're safe.


So MissAudio and OPA Audio are good stores?


----------



## Tonymac136

dharmasteve said:


> I looked at the MT300. The shops I saw at the lower prices I have bought from before with no problem. There is a new difference for the UK with Ali. They never charged any tax before we left the EU, now there is a proportionate tax which seems to be about £10 on the MT300. I think you can get them for about £65 including this new, strange, extra tax.



Deep joy.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> So MissAudio and OPA Audio are good stores?


I've only ordered from OPA. No problems.


----------



## tgx78

IEMusic said:


> So MissAudio and OPA Audio are good stores?



They are both good. I received all my orders from them. Only had a single misshap with the DD store aka Linsoul but got my refund.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Thanks guys, I'll order the cheapest pair then! 😊


----------



## dharmasteve

Gee Simpson said:


> How are the prices so varied on Ali Express? Even from the same store there are various different prices for the same thing. For example I can find the MT300 for as cheap as £55 but as dear as £125. Is there any reason I shouldn't go for the cheapest price? I think the one at £81 seems about right and that has lots of reviews in comparison to the one at £55 which has no reviews (the product not the store)





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I've only ordered from OPA. No problems.


I bought the Blon-01 from MissAudio without a problem


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> So MissAudio and OPA Audio are good stores?


MissAudio was fine for me. Good prices.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> I looked at the MT300. The shops I saw at the lower prices I have bought from before with no problem. There is a new difference for the UK with Ali. They never charged any tax before we left the EU, now there is a proportionate tax which seems to be about £10 on the MT300. I think you can get them for about £65 including this new, strange, extra tax.



Nothing strange about that tax, it's the VAT we've been mostly dodging so far. 

Since today, all items purchased abroad, whatever the cost, are subject to VAT which is collected by the seller/selling platform.  The same law was due to take effect today for all EU countries but it seems that, unlike us, they've postponed it for 6 months because of covid-19.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...s-goods-sold-to-customers-from-1-january-2021


----------



## slex

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks guys, I'll order the cheapest pair then! 😊


Cheapest I can find is US$67 in my area!😊


----------



## Gee Simpson

Just ordered them for £64.99 including tax from MissAudio 😁


----------



## slex

Gee Simpson said:


> Just ordered them for £64.99 including tax from MissAudio 😁


😄No regret after seeing my price?


----------



## Gee Simpson

slex said:


> 😄No regret after seeing my price?



Considering I'm from the UK then not at all


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> Just ordered them for £64.99 including tax from MissAudio 😁



The steal of 2020-2021. for sure!


----------



## TheVortex

I got the MT300 for £50 during 11/11 sale.


----------



## slex (Jan 1, 2021)

Gee Simpson said:


> Considering I'm from the UK then not at all


Ok it's just for price reference and good rapport with sellers. 😊


----------



## Gesugao

I got my MT300 for $73 dammit :'D


----------



## IEMusic

Gesugao said:


> I got my MT300 for $73 dammit :'D


Still better than $160.


----------



## slex

Gesugao said:


> I got my MT300 for $73 dammit :'D


I still have not minus the amount of vouchers if I have to buy😄


----------



## PhonoPhi

I got mine for ~$74 - no any regrets!
Great construction, unique very nice sound, and the best DD that I've heard.

I only wish someone were selling those balanced cables with the screw cap (I know that normal MMCX ones do fit, but the screw design looks nicer and more robust & practical to me).


----------



## slex

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 Any thoughts if ones have to cable roll the MT300?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

slex said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 Any thoughts if ones have to cable roll the MT300?



I'm using the stock screw on cable. like Phono, it would be nice to get a balanced screw on cable, but you can use regular MMCX cable, but the stock cable is really nice. Not gonna mess with it.


----------



## slex (Jan 1, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm using the stock screw on cable. like Phono, it would be nice to get a balanced screw on cable, but you can use regular MMCX cable, but the stock cable is really nice. Not gonna mess with it.


Ok, I just thought it would be ok to put an adapter on and call it a day 😊oops edited.


----------



## slex

Perhaps this combination?


----------



## tgx78

Randomly saw my posting from 2015. 
2000J was painful to wear so I sold it.
R2A and hyperion died on me. 
RE-600 went missing.

But the black Anker powerbank is still here with me.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aune just announced the Jasper single DD IEM. Priced at USD$299.

I used to own their B1 class-A portable amp back in 2014 or 15 and loved it. Tempted to try this one as well.


----------



## rggz

tgx78 said:


> Aune just announced the Jasper single DD IEM. Priced at USD$299.
> 
> I used to own their B1 class-A portable amp back in 2014 or 15 and loved it. Temped to try this one as well.



BGGAR got a unit some months ago. It measures towards warm DF, looks promising. 



Spoiler: FR


----------



## tgx78

rggz said:


> BGGAR got a unit some months ago. It measures towards warm DF, looks promising.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FR



Looks great!


----------



## slex (Jan 2, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> Aune just announced the Jasper single DD IEM. Priced at USD$299.
> 
> I used to own their B1 class-A portable amp back in 2014 or 15 and loved it. Temped to try this one as well.


Yes agree ,Aune has the pedigree in that segment.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dissociativity (Jan 2, 2021)

Aight, I ordered the smabat NCO out of fear of missing out, all you other orderers better post a damn review too, feels like it's a missed gem from what I hear here.


----------



## bhima

dissociativity said:


> Aight, I ordered the smabat NCO out of fear of missing out, all you other orderers better post a damn review too, feels like it's a missed gem from what I hear here.



Hope that midbass bump doesn't bleed/resonate too much or roll notes. Thats a big driver though!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1343386391527374848


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1343386391527374848


More expensive apparently


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> More expensive apparently


Are you serious???

Here I was thinking they might have reduced the price.....


----------



## audio123 (Jan 2, 2021)

First review in 2021 goes to iBasso IT07. I don't normally say this but the IT07 is world class and it can hold its own against more expensive flagship IEMs. Didn't manage to cover all the comparisons with other flagship hybrid IEMs but all I can say is it is that good to challenge on all fronts. The best part is its price and relatively speaking, extremely reasonable. A winner. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! Happy New Year. 

*iBasso IT07 Review*


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I've only ordered from OPA. No problems.


I'd keep an eye on OPA Store. Such a malicious one. I made my first purchase for A7 from them. They were pushing me to cancel. I don't recommend at all!


----------



## Gee Simpson

How are the vocals and mids on the MT300? I read someone saying the vocals were on the thin side. @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> First review in 2021 goes to iBasso IT07. I don't normally say this but the IT07 is world class and it can hold its own against more expensive flagship IEMs. Didn't manage to cover all the comparisons with other flagship hybrid IEMs but all I can say is it is that good to challenge on all fronts. The best part is its price and relatively speaking, extremely reasonable. A winner. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! Happy New Year.
> 
> *iBasso IT07 Review*



How would you rank this to the DUNU Zen?


----------



## audio123

jwbrent said:


> How would you rank this to the DUNU Zen?


The IT07 is leaner, brighter and more agile. Technicality wise, IT07 has the edge. Zen is fuller sounding with good musicality.


----------



## IEMusic

audio123 said:


> The IT07 is leaner, brighter and more agile. Technicality wise, IT07 has the edge. Zen is fuller sounding with good musicality.


Penon Volt vs iBasso IT07 vs FiiO FD5?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Penon Volt vs iBasso IT07 vs FiiO FD5?


tri-brid vs hybrid vs single

coincidence?


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> Penon Volt vs iBasso IT07 vs FiiO FD5?


Haven't try FD5 yet. Volt is lusher and fuller than IT07 with darker and smoother presentation. IT07 is more transparent and detailed with brighter and airer presentation.


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> Haven't try FD5 yet. Volt is lusher and fuller than IT07 with darker and smoother presentation. IT07 is more transparent and detailed with brighter and airer presentation.


FD5 vs Zen vs IT07 vs Volt, which one is the safest in terms of treble quantity (warmest)?


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> FD5 vs Zen vs IT07 vs Volt, which one is the safest in terms of treble quantity (warmest)?


Don't know about FD5. Either Volt or Zen.


----------



## jant71

I'm seeing it and calling it. The next big thing.  Tripowin TC-01, Metalure Wave, probably others as well. The next big driver coating will not be a metal. LSR or liquid silicone rubber. There it is 1/2/2021 post# 53,643. We'll see if I am right, lol.


----------



## bhima

jant71 said:


> I'm seeing it and calling it. The next big thing.  Tripowin TC-01, Metalure Wave, probably others as well. The next big driver coating will not be a metal. LSR or liquid silicone rubber. There it is 1/2/2021 post# 53,643. We'll see if I am right, lol.



What is your reasoning for that? I find both CNT and Be to be really great material for DDs. Both are just super fast in transients of attack and decay, coupled with great timbre (might be a bit better timbre on Be, though hard to say as I do not have headphones with the same tuning but different driver material).

I'm starting to think the next "big" thing is to spend even more time/effort on the housing of IEMs, creating different sound tube pathways, etc.


----------



## StacoHRP

bhima said:


> I'm starting to think the next "big" thing is to spend even more time/effort on the housing of IEMs, creating different sound tube pathways, etc.



I'm starting to think so.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 2, 2021)

bhima said:


> What is your reasoning for that? I find both CNT and Be to be really great material for DDs. Both are just super fast in transients of attack and decay, coupled with great timbre (might be a bit better timbre on Be, though hard to say as I do not have headphones with the same tuning but different driver material).
> 
> I'm starting to think the next "big" thing is to spend even more time/effort on the housing of IEMs, creating different sound tube pathways, etc.



Logic dictates those, not being new, can't be the next big thing.  Well, I love my Victor and they chose no coating and I care little for coatings myself esp. since most have a better way to do it which costs and many pass off the cheaper way like DLC which is blah unless you do it the Campfire or DUNU better way.

People love the driver count and the materials. So, those are the big things to them. You know a housing aspect won't be the next big thing. Not too many threads for earphones going on about stabilized wood  but of course Be seems to be a replacement for Viagra for some people.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1343386391527374848


I think  L.Soul chose a word (commemorate) that’s not in their normal vocabulary.  How can you honor a failure to launch (based purely on the lack of buyers on this Forum and on Drop), from only a few months back ?

It would make more sense for them to take a page out of Samsung’s playbook; when they realized they had set the price ($1,000.00 USD) too high on the base Note 20, they undercut the Note 20 with the cheaper, better screen refresh, “Fan Edition”


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> I think  L.Soul chose a word (commemorate) that’s not in their normal vocabulary.  How can you honor a failure to launch (based purely on the lack of buyers on this Forum and on Drop), from only a few months back ?
> 
> It would make more sense for them to take a page out of Samsung’s playbook; when they realized they had set the price ($1,000.00 USD) too high on the base Note 20, they undercut the Note 20 with the cheaper, better screen refresh, “Fan Edition”


Thats what I thought they were going to do. Make it cheaper by removing some accessories.


----------



## chickenmoon

Received an NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass this morning, bonkers how good these are. 

Rosa D3 and Tripowin TC-01 arriving next week, not expecting too much from these.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> How are the vocals and mids on the MT300? I read someone saying the vocals were on the thin side. @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2



Here's the thing. There is no bleed or mid bass bump, which normally gives that fuller vocal sound. The vocals are delivered with clarity and free of coloration. The mids have bite and attack with guitars and are clear and detailed. Are you getting a fuller sound with these? not really, because these are very balanced, spatially imaged, and presenting a very unique and accurate sound. I have more musical sets, including the NX7 mk III, but i reach for the MT300 more than my other 'phones because I want that addictive sound, which is special, but not necessarily chunky, full, or musical. Plus i don't like that kind of sound signature, where the mid bass dictates the fuller vocal sound at the expense of clarity and detail.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Jan 2, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> Received an NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass this morning, bonkers how good these are.



Been interested in these for a while. I have the NS Audio NS3, and they're insanely good for the price.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> Received an NS Audio NS5 MKII Extra Bass this morning,



That’s a mouthful


----------



## jwbrent

jant71 said:


> People love the driver count and the materials. So, those are the big things to them. You know a housing aspect won't be the next big thing. Not too many threads for earphones going on about stabilized wood  but of course Be seems to be a replacement for Viagra for some people.



The nature of fads ... it always seems to come full circle over time.


----------



## TheVortex

I have the Tripowin TC-01 and it's surprisingly good coming from a cable manufacturer but some people say it is actually KZ behind it but I doubt it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheVortex said:


> I have the Tripowin TC-01 and it's surprisingly good coming from a cable manufacturer but some people say it is actually KZ behind it but I doubt it.



KZ does some good work as CCA. Plus i got the DQ6 on the way, and here's to hoping it's a KZ i can actually listen to and keep.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your weekend reader of the FD5. Happy new years fellas. Hope this year will see the beginning to the end of the pandemic and start of more advances in our hobby. 
Fiio FD5 - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


----------



## TheVortex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> KZ does some good work as CCA. Plus i got the DQ6 on the way, and here's to hoping it's a KZ i can actually listen to and keep.



I am going to order that DQ6 as 3DD per side is certainly interesting and going to order the CCA CST plus the Jade Audio EA1.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 2, 2021)

For me, with more analytical source pairing with good power and careful cable matching, the overall presentation of the Volt becomes mildly L-shaped with excellent dynamic drive timbre, great impact followed by a slightly long natural decay, and excellent depth. It is beautifully complemented with precise and detailed Sonion midrange BA drivers that seem to stretch from the lower mids to lower-treble with a great vocal presence. This is topped by a very ethereal presentation of those Sonion electrostatic drivers filling upper treble region. Lower treble energy is bit subdued to give sibilance free experience no matter how bad recordings are.

IT07 by comparison sports more like shallow V signature of the two as low-end DD generates a bit more staging depth and at the same time Knowles treble BA firing right from the nozzle giving clear contrasts from the Mids and the Lows. I suspect the 20-80Hz region is a few dB higher than the Volt equivalent and IT07 sounds more articulate and slightly more controlled in its bass response.

I would say less energy into the lower-mids sounds a shade more clean on the IT07 compared to the Volt, but I wouldn’t say its leaner. Both carry some nice weight into the lower mids but the bass to mids transition on the Volt feels more linear and once again slightly on the polite side in terms of bass fundamental and treble contrast.

That can mean the mids on the IT07 sounds a little roomier and focused by higher contrast sound of the iBasso. Vocals on the IT07 have a bigger 1-2k bump leading to higher pinna gains, but they are not as upfront as the Volt.
IT07’s treble tuning has more body and lower-treble forwardness so percussion has more presence and contrast. However vocals on the iBasso have a bit more natural sibilance to them.

I perceive similar soundstage for both with IT07 showing tiny bit more depth and separation and layering capabilities.

TOTL sound and tuning for both and they really do compliment my IER-Z1R nicely. Currently these three provide top musical enjoyment for me.


----------



## bhima

jant71 said:


> Logic dictates those, not being new, can't be the next big thing.  Well, I love my Victor and they chose no coating and I care little for coatings myself esp. since most have a better way to do it which costs and many pass off the cheaper way like DLC which is blah unless you do it the Campfire or DUNU better way.
> 
> People love the driver count and the materials. So, those are the big things to them. You know a housing aspect won't be the next big thing. Not too many threads for earphones going on about stabilized wood  but of course Be seems to be a replacement for Viagra for some people.



Yeah for marketing purposes, driver count and material is an easier, sexier sell. Im just thinking of the old bose wave radio that sounded larger than it was due to the acoustic tunnels the sound travelled through. Wondering if some more of that can be explored. The Final E5000 has an interesting chamber design that does make it sound pretty darn large.


----------



## hmscott (Jan 2, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes I do. for a couple reasons. 1) Timbre and treble extension are sublime on the MT300. Timbre is ok on the A7. the A7 has that typical Piezo timbre, which is better than BA, but not as good as dynamic driver. 2) The bass is punchier and has better resolution on the MT300. When you consider the imaging and stage are very comparable, and you don't have to do filters and switches on the MT300, i prefer it to the A7, but ultimately, it comes down to the unique and kick butt highs of that TDK EST. So much fun to listen to. Those who have the MT300 will back me up on this.


Are these the MT300 you are all discussing?

MT300 BA+DD+EST Hybrid Driver HiFi In Ear Earphone IEMs Music Monitor DJ Headset With Detachable MMCX OCC Cable P1 P2 BL1|Earphones| - AliExpress


----------



## TheVortex

hmscott said:


> Are these the **** MT300 you are all discussing?
> 
> **** MT300 BA+DD+EST Hybrid Driver HiFi In Ear Earphone IEMs Music Monitor DJ Headset With Detachable MMCX OCC Cable P1 P2 BL1|Earphones| - AliExpress



That is them indeed.


----------



## IEMusic

hmscott said:


> Are these the **** MT300 you are all discussing?
> 
> **** MT300 BA+DD+EST Hybrid Driver HiFi In Ear Earphone IEMs Music Monitor DJ Headset With Detachable MMCX OCC Cable P1 P2 BL1|Earphones| - AliExpress


yes


----------



## Slater

jwbrent said:


> The nature of fads ... it always seems to come full circle over time.



Yeah, I remember when people wrote off single dynamic drivers 2 years ago as “outdated”. And now look at the market lol


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Yeah, I remember when people wrote off single dynamic drivers 2 years ago as “outdated”. And now look at the market lol


Just like with speakers.   Sure, a 5-way design is exotic, and could be amazing, but it costs a ton to get it right.   It is much more cost effective to design a superb 2-way speaker, and there are some amazing high-end 2 way designs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Yeah, I remember when people wrote off single dynamic drivers 2 years ago as “outdated”. And now look at the market lol



Hybrids ruled the world, and supposedly high class dynamics were really expensive, like the Dita, which i never got a feel for if it was worth the $660+ for it?


----------



## chickenmoon

Ziggomatic said:


> Been interested in these for a while. I have the the Ns Audio NS3, and they're insanely good for the price.



I'm not surprised at all, I might snatch a pair in the near future as they are quite cheap. Looks like this is an excellent brand that flies almost completely under the radar.


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hybrids ruled the world, and supposedly high class dynamics were really expensive, like the Dita, which i never got a feel for if it was worth the $660+ for it?


Nothing rules the world, it's what we are being ruled by temptation! 😊


----------



## assassin10000

tgx78 said:


> That can mean the mids on the IT07 sounds a little roomier and focused by higher contrast sound of the iBasso. Vocals on the IT07 have a bigger 1-2k bump leading to higher pinna gains, but they are not as upfront as the Volt.
> IT07’s treble tuning has more body and lower-treble forwardness so percussion has more presence and contrast. However vocals on the iBasso have a bit more natural sibilance to them.



Did you write ibasso instead of penon/volt a couple times?


----------



## tgx78

assassin10000 said:


> Did you write ibasso instead of penon/volt a couple times?



No, I should have clarified. Male Vocal -> more pronounced on the Volt. Female Vocal more upfront on IT07 due to elevated upper Mids.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Yeah, I remember when people wrote off single dynamic drivers 2 years ago as “outdated”. And now look at the market lol



while i usually forget what drivers are inside most of my IEMs, let alone their driver types/brands.. i only dig those information up when someone asked me what drivers are it's using. 

it's either good sounding or not for me


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chinmie said:


> while i usually forget what drivers are inside most of my IEMs, let alone their driver types/brands.. i only dig those information up when someone asked me what drivers are it's using.
> 
> it's either good sounding or not for me



 standing ovation for @chinmie! Well said.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

MY top 5 new purchases of the last 5 months : 

1) SFR MT300
2) NF Audio NM2+
3) LZ A7
4) NiceHCK NX7 mk III
5) Sony XBA300/Shouer Tape Pro

The gap between #1-4 is razor thin, and could flip on a dime or listen, but to cement a feeling and list, this is it.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> while i usually forget what drivers are inside most of my IEMs, let alone their driver types/brands.. i only dig those information up when someone asked me what drivers are it's using.
> 
> it's either good sounding or not for me



Exactly. Who cares. It all boils down to the tuning.

You can have the most exotic dynamic driver coating in the world, or 1.21 gigawatts worth of BA drivers, and none of it matters if it’s tuned like crap.


----------



## Gee Simpson

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Here's the thing. There is no bleed or mid bass bump, which normally gives that fuller vocal sound. The vocals are delivered with clarity and free of coloration. The mids have bite and attack with guitars and are clear and detailed. Are you getting a fuller sound with these? not really, because these are very balanced, spatially imaged, and presenting a very unique and accurate sound. I have more musical sets, including the NX7 mk III, but i reach for the MT300 more than my other 'phones because I want that addictive sound, which is special, but not necessarily chunky, full, or musical. Plus i don't like that kind of sound signature, where the mid bass dictates the fuller vocal sound at the expense of clarity and detail.



Doesn't sound like my sound sig but I have a good feeling about these 👍🏻


----------



## Owludio

chickenmoon said:


> What is a basshead exactly? It's not quite clear to me.  Do bassheads like lots of warmth or impact or both? What's the best focus (hint, hint...) of the bass, sub, mid, upper or flat and does the bass quality matter?





illumidata said:


> No rolloff allowed


I certainly agree with "no roll-off policy" for bass-heads. But it's not just the quality of the bass but willingness to give up some clarity for bass leading presence. Otherwise, it07 would be checking that box for me too. The *quality of the it07 bass* is one of the best in my collection. I think it might be better than IMR Opus Mia & Semper(my Bass Head choices), better than MEST. Now I understand why @tgx78 sold MEST. Ier-z1r is the only one that comes to mind challenging that visceral & agile sub-woofer like performance of it07 bass and outperforming MEST at the top treble as well. To my taste though, MEST mids are better than z1r(but that's from 6 month memory). 
BTW, thanks also to @audio123 & @Dsnuts for confirming my bias toward it07. Got good open box deal ($750) in "local" Bloom Audio store and had enjoyed it07 immensely since Tuesday, only rotating with MEST.


audiophileeee said:


> it`s AMT - like HEDD
> https://hedd.audio/hedd-amt/


AMT (Air Motion Transducer/Tech) is sounding to me like a slightly slower EST. I have ESS422 Heil Hybrid HP and treble AMT there is producing - is comparable to ABM(magneto stats) vs Sonion electrets that is faster and more ethereal -comparable to EST. Though EST drivers in my Sharkk Hybrid HP are slower than Sonion. (I recently gave away Sharkk, as with all the EST hybrid IEMs,- HPs weren't getting any ear-time.) 
*BTW, I think we don't have enough full sized HP in this thread.* I've been looking for full size hybrids and so far looks like will have to wait for IMR to deliver...


----------



## Mehran

Owludio said:


> I certainly agree with "no roll-off policy" for bass-heads. But it's not just the quality of the bass but willingness to give up some clarity for bass leading presence. Otherwise, it07 would be checking that box for me too. The *quality of the it07 bass* is one of the best in my collection. I think it might be better than IMR Opus Mia & Semper(my Bass Head choices), better than MEST. Now I understand why @tgx78 sold MEST. Ier-z1r is the only one that comes to mind challenging that visceral & agile sub-woofer like performance of it07 bass and outperforming MEST at the top treble as well. To my taste though, MEST mids are better than z1r(but that's from 6 month memory).
> BTW, thanks also to @audio123 & @Dsnuts for confirming my bias toward it07. Got good open box deal ($750) in "local" Bloom Audio store and had enjoyed it07 immensely since Tuesday, only rotating with MEST.
> 
> AMT (Air Motion Transducer/Tech) is sounding to me like a slightly slower EST. I have ESS422 Heil Hybrid HP and treble AMT there is producing - is comparable to ABM(magneto stats) vs Sonion electrets that is faster and more ethereal -comparable to EST. Though EST drivers in my Sharkk Hybrid HP are slower than Sonion. (I recently gave away Sharkk, as with all the EST hybrid IEMs,- HPs weren't getting any ear-time.)
> *BTW, I think we don't have enough full sized HP in this thread.* I've been looking for full size hybrids and so far looks like will have to wait for IMR to deliver...


Which bass nozzle on the Opus Mia or Semper would you say is most comparable to the bass on IT07 in terms of quantity and impact? 

Thanks!


----------



## DBaldock9

IEMusic said:


> So MissAudio and OPA Audio are good stores?



I've just won a $289.33 refund dispute with OPA Audio Store, after they shipped a set of three pairs of silicone eartips, instead of the LZ A7 earphones that I ordered.
This means that I would not recommend OPA Audio Store.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> I've just won a $289.33 refund dispute with OPA Audio Store, after they shipped a set of three pairs of silicone eartips, instead of the LZ A7 earphones that I ordered.
> This means that I would not recommend OPA Audio Store.



shady.


----------



## slex

I recall a post somewhere, customer did not received goods, seller answered" Can you sent a video" 🤣


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

slex said:


> I recall a post somewhere, customer did not received goods, seller answered" Can you sent a video" 🤣



Dear sir, 

I would like a video of what you never received, please.

Your friend.


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I would like a video of what you never received, please.
> 
> Your friend.


👍😄


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I would like a video of what you never received, please.
> 
> Your friend.


----------



## Owludio

Mehran said:


> Which bass nozzle on the Opus Mia or Semper would you say is most comparable to the bass on IT07 in terms of quantity and impact?
> 
> Thanks!


The Silver nozzle purple filter(2-nd to minimum bass). Semper has changed during the week of 24/7 burn-in and approaching 250 hours. I cannot give a detailed comparison, as I gave Semper and Opus very little ear-time the last few days. It07 has really hijacked my experience. I only rotate with MEST, to see what extra $450 are worth in diminishing returns.
There was one song (Rap or Hip-hop that I usually don't listen) on my Tidal "New arrivals list" that made me feel like my throat is pulsating-vibrating, and freaked me out  like I'm having a stroke or something. I need to find that song and compare to Semper reproduction of that low synthetic sub-bass.
    On Opus Mia I use Purple nozzle. Opus is less bass-heavy.
I was impressed with the effortlessness of IMR Be-DD bass in general, Opus and Semper are the best, but I don't recall wow moment like that with it07. Not yet, will get back on that... 
it04 has some of that. I always described it04 listening experience as "intense" and totally agree with @audio123 review, that it07 improves on everything(except fit for me - as it04 was almost perfect, felt like slightly oversized custom)


----------



## Mehran

Owludio said:


> The Silver nozzle purple filter(2-nd to minimum bass). Semper has changed during the week of 24/7 burn-in and approaching 250 hours. I cannot give a detailed comparison, as I gave Semper and Opus very little ear-time the last few days. It07 has really hijacked my experience. I only rotate with MEST, to see what extra $450 are worth in diminishing returns.
> There was one song (Rap or Hip-hop that I usually don't listen) on my Tidal "New arrivals list" that made me feel like my throat is pulsating-vibrating, and freaked me out  like I'm having a stroke or something. I need to find that song and compare to Semper reproduction of that low synthetic sub-bass.
> On Opus Mia I use Purple nozzle. Opus is less bass-heavy.
> I was impressed with the effortlessness of IMR Be-DD bass in general, Opus and Semper are the best, but I don't recall wow moment like that with it07. Not yet, will get back on that...
> it04 has some of that. I always described it04 listening experience as "intense" and totally agree with @audio123 review, that it07 improves on everything(except fit for me - as it04 was almost perfect, felt like slightly oversized custom)


Thanks a lot 😊
I agree , bass is more prominent on Semper, and I love it. I am over 200 hours on it. I love OM , but I think Semper is something else, I hear zero sibilance and is less bright compared to OM which I like. I use silver/gold on OM and silver/purple on Semper. Paired with M15 they both sound amazing.


----------



## audio123

Owludio said:


> I certainly agree with "no roll-off policy" for bass-heads. But it's not just the quality of the bass but willingness to give up some clarity for bass leading presence. Otherwise, it07 would be checking that box for me too. The *quality of the it07 bass* is one of the best in my collection. I think it might be better than IMR Opus Mia & Semper(my Bass Head choices), better than MEST. Now I understand why @tgx78 sold MEST. Ier-z1r is the only one that comes to mind challenging that visceral & agile sub-woofer like performance of it07 bass and outperforming MEST at the top treble as well. To my taste though, MEST mids are better than z1r(but that's from 6 month memory).
> BTW, thanks also to @audio123 & @Dsnuts for confirming my bias toward it07. Got good open box deal ($750) in "local" Bloom Audio store and had enjoyed it07 immensely since Tuesday, only rotating with MEST.
> 
> AMT (Air Motion Transducer/Tech) is sounding to me like a slightly slower EST. I have ESS422 Heil Hybrid HP and treble AMT there is producing - is comparable to ABM(magneto stats) vs Sonion electrets that is faster and more ethereal -comparable to EST. Though EST drivers in my Sharkk Hybrid HP are slower than Sonion. (I recently gave away Sharkk, as with all the EST hybrid IEMs,- HPs weren't getting any ear-time.)
> *BTW, I think we don't have enough full sized HP in this thread.* I've been looking for full size hybrids and so far looks like will have to wait for IMR to deliver...


The IT07 is a bargain for its price. For those who want a world class flagship sound without spending more than 1000 USD, simply get the IT07. It is phenomenal.


----------



## slex (Jan 2, 2021)

audio123 said:


> The IT07 is a bargain for its price. For those who want a world class flagship sound without spending more than 1000 USD, simply get the IT07. It is phenomenal.


@audio123, although I have not read your review, in your opinion will hybrids like it07 will surpass tribrids if tuned right? Any limitation between them?


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> @audio123, although I have not read your review, in your opinion will hybrids like it07 will surpass tribrids if tuned right? Any limitation between them?


Definitely. The most important is the implementation. You can have single DD surpassing tribrids too.


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> Definitely. The most important is the implementation. You can have single DD surpassing tribrids too.


And what might that 1DD that surpass Tribrids, if I may ask?


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> And what might that 1DD that surpass Tribrids, if I may ask?


Dunu Luna, 1695 Ti.


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> Dunu Luna, 1695 Ti.


Do the 1DD excels in layering and stage too? If may I ask again?


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> Do the 1DD excels in layering and stage too? If may I ask again?


Yea.


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> Yea.


Ok, got it.😊


----------



## JEHL

Appears to be advertised as Knowles' lowest cost driver... I wonder if it'll be put in an IEM at some point. Only seen one home made IEM with it so far.

https://www.mouser.hn/datasheet/2/218/Knowles_SR_32453_000_DSL-1173792.pdf

It's not a concept doomed from the start... Is it?


----------



## Gesugao

I love the MT300's sound so much
 that I wanna buy another pair lol.


----------



## ball0n

How it07 compared to monarch?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 3, 2021)

@Gee Simpson . i found my old apple dongle and listened to the MT300 straight from my phone, and man oh man, they definitely don't need an amp. Very good staging and the imaging is just as strong, the bass is very very good, hitting hard and punchy while listening to Marley. I wish i could find my upgrade dongle, but that's currently M.I.A., so the original will have to do. The highs aren't quite as extended, but the detail retrieval is definitely there, the mids are just as present, and the because the highs are a little more withdrawn, there a bit more warmth than out of my R5, X3, or A45.


----------



## Nimweth

bhima said:


> Yeah for marketing purposes, driver count and material is an easier, sexier sell. Im just thinking of the old bose wave radio that sounded larger than it was due to the acoustic tunnels the sound travelled through. Wondering if some more of that can be explored. The Final E5000 has an interesting chamber design that does make it sound pretty darn large.


Smabat have their Maze system which is like a transmission line speaker. It's in their earbuds and the NCO IEM.


----------



## Gee Simpson

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Gee Simpson . i found my old apple dongle and listened to the MT300 straight from my phone, and man oh man, they definitely don't need an amp. Very good staging and the imaging is just as strong, the bass is very very good, hitting hard and punchy while listening to Marley. I wish i could find my upgrade dongle, but that's currently M.I.A., so the original will have to do. The highs aren't quite as extended, but the detail retrieval is definitely there, the mids are just as present, and the because the highs are a little more withdrawn, there a bit more warmth than out of my R5, X3, or A45.



Nice! 🙂 Looking forward to receiving mine and also the spiral dot tips that should improve my other IEM's too.


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> MissAudio has been around for a couple years, and good ratings, so at this price, i'd act quickly.


Yup, I agree to the Miss Audio store. They are legit. Bought my first set of KZ ZS10 PRO from them, and another set of the same a few months later, to give away as a Christmas gift. Also bought a couple of earphone cases from them to. Only bummer about dealing with them currently, is that they don't offer free Aliexpress shipping with tracking to me here in Canada anymore. Other sellers offer this, so imo Miss Audio store is sliding down my list of preferred sellers.


----------



## courierdriver

rggz said:


> In my case the first week was pretty uncomfy, but their eartip softens up quite fast after 1-2 weeks and the biggest flange silicone kinda molded to my ear's shape, so nowadays it's rather comfy to me.
> 
> I guess your culprit was the 3-flange design, people with shorter canals have a bad time with them. Although, the 2-flange design should be way less 'violator'. At least people struggling to fit a blon will love it outright.


Ohhhh ya! I love me a nice long nozzle like that! 😜


----------



## Audio Fun (Jan 3, 2021)

My first impression of Moondrop SSP are just fine. Typical V shape IEMs with upper midrange emphasis, that provide balanced sound signature and fatiguing free listening. Personally I think the SSP is kinda lost between musical and technical. Because for its price range there are few fun sets that stand out, and SSP are not particularly good at technical performance, same as its timbre. Well, is still the good set of you looking for balance V shape IEMs with Harman- ish upper midrange. For me, just not thing really stand out. I will update more thoughts when I A/B to other sets for its price range.


----------



## Audio Fun (Jan 4, 2021)

My first impression of Kbear Lark are pretty good. The tonality are excellent and it is hard to find this kind of mature tonality for its price range. The Lark are clean sounding IEM, that has neutral-bright tonality with good amount of warm and fullness so it doesn’t sound overly lean or boring. The details retrieval and clarity are great, soundstage are open and wider than deeper. The only problems of Lark is the upper midrange to treble’s timbre, I don’t know why there are no one mentioned this, but it has really obvious BA-ish timbre for upper midrange to treble. I don’t know if it is single cases or faulty units, anyway, I will confirmed it with Kbear.


----------



## WendyLi

Audio Fun said:


> My first impression of Kbear Lark are pretty good. The tonality are excellent and it is hard to find this kind of mature tonality for its price range. The Lark are clean sounding IEM, that provide neutral-bright tonality with good amount of warm and fullness so it doesn’t sound overly lean or boring. The details retrieval and clarity are great, soundstage are open and wider than deeper. The only problems of Lark is the upper midrange to treble’s timbre, I don’t know why there are no one mentioned this, but there is really obvious BA-ish timbre. I don’t know if it is single cases or faulty units, anyway, I will confirmed it with Kbear.



Hi friend, different strokes for different folks, it may because listening sense varies.


----------



## Audio Fun

WendyLi said:


> Hi friend, different strokes for different folks, it may because listening sense varies.


Probably I don’t have much experiences with the IEMs for this price range, and I give the high expectation to it, Anyway, great set for its price range, totally impressed by its tonality.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree with you. It's to make decisions. Like with the MT300, a couple reviewers said it had conherency issues. Mine has not had that issue, and has passed the coherency tests (The Who - Eminence Front, Dino - I Like It, Absu - A Shield With A Face) with flying colors. They also said it was on the bright side. Nope. It's very balanced, with extended and natural highs. Not bright or treble leaning. The bass is very articulate and authoritative. Had I listened to those reviews, i wouldn't have gotten such an awesome earphone, But the MT100 got enough positive reviews that I took a shot at the MT300 and WINNER WINNER chicken dinner!


Are you still enthusiastic two weeks later?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Jan 4, 2021)

Never mind, already answered


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Never mind, already answered



It's my favorite iem in my collection. Even more so than the A7 or NM2+ (though with the NM2+, it's oh so close). Ultimately the bass wins out over both.


----------



## WendyLi

Audio Fun said:


> Probably I don’t have much experiences with the IEMs for this price range, and I give the high expectation to it, Anyway, great set for its price range, totally impressed by its tonality.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Got an interesting one incoming TaoBao only Leisurely Audio L12. I believe this will be the only one in the US. 12BA Knowles and Sonion drivers for $550


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Got both of these in today, courtesy of my twin daughters. The Q1 mk II is tiny!! I was shocked at how little and lightweight it is compared to my Mont Blanc's. Sounds really good OOTB, and i'll have more reactions later. Same with the Pioneer CH3. First Pioneer's i've owned in over two decades, since i owned a Pioneer Tape player. It sports a Graphene microdriver.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 4, 2021)

AKG N200 just came in. Was a total impulse buy on Boxing Day since it was being cleared out at CDN$30!




$409 what???







I have a feeling that AKG (now owned by Samsung) might’ve sourced the eartips from Azla. Included eartips are similar to the SednaEarfits short in design.

Charging it now. Measurement and first
Impression coming up soon.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 4, 2021)

Aaaah shoot! Should’ve bought 5 more at that price lol
This sounds freakin amazing. Even better than the N400 which Crinacle rated number 1 for wireless in-ear and I wholeheartedly agreed.

Tonality wise this is definitely my top 3 out of all my earphone collection.
Probably closest representation of the Harman target curve I was searching for.
Of course technicalities are not as good as wired counterparts but I can probably listen to this all day long as everything sounds correct to my ears.

added:


Spoiler: External Review


----------



## dharmasteve

So much positive input on this thread about the MT300, that I decided to go for it....from MissAudio. Hope the triple driver mixture brings as good a result as the TRi i3. Will the TDK Electrostatic Driver or the Planar win the day? We shall see. I've been using the HiBy R5 as my source, but if we ever come out of lockdown in the UK, I fancied an amp to put on my mobile phone, so I found a sale and bought the IFi Hip Dac. OMG! Not that I believe in OMG, but the 4.4mm from Hip Dac sounds great. It's clear that a good DAC with plenty of power brings the best out of our IEMs.


----------



## Winni

@dharmasteve

I'm also pretty tempted of the MT300, but the often faulty MMCX connectors for now still putting me off 😕 Prefer 2Pin at any point.

But if you find them really outstanding and amazing, maybe I will ignore the MMCX problematic 😜


----------



## Gesugao

dharmasteve said:


> So much positive input on this thread about the MT300, that I decided to go for it....from MissAudio. Hope the triple driver mixture brings as good a result as the TRi i3. Will the TDK Electrostatic Driver or the Planar win the day? We shall see. I've been using the HiBy R5 as my source, but if we ever come out of lockdown in the UK, I fancied an amp to put on my mobile phone, so I found a sale and bought the IFi Hip Dac. OMG! Not that I believe in OMG, but the 4.4mm from Hip Dac sounds great. It's clear that a good DAC with plenty of power brings the best out of our IEMs.


Hope u'll like 'em. They're really good 👍


----------



## Gesugao

Winni said:


> @dharmasteve
> 
> I'm also pretty tempted of the MT300, but the often faulty MMCX connectors for now still putting me off 😕 Prefer 2Pin at any point.
> 
> But if you find them really outstanding and amazing, maybe I will ignore the MMCX problematic 😜


I have the MT300s for about a week now. No issues so far. Already connected/disconnected the cable for about 5 times and the mmcx is still good


----------



## dharmasteve

Winni said:


> @dharmasteve
> 
> I'm also pretty tempted of the MT300, but the often faulty MMCX connectors for now still putting me off 😕 Prefer 2Pin at any point.
> 
> But if you find them really outstanding and amazing, maybe I will ignore the MMCX problematic 😜





Gesugao said:


> Hope u'll like 'em. They're really good 👍


I trust the perpetrators of the rec of the MT300. I do agree that MMCX can be problematical, but I probably have 15ish  MMCX IEM's and only one cable had a problem. It's all pot luck from ChiFi, but in general I have been lucky. I have to trust the volume of head-fiers who rate these. I paid £63-20 from MissAudioStore including VAT (Arghhh). Leaving the EU has increased the price of IEMs. I cannot even imagine AliExpress will send the VAT to Boris Johnson, so it's a lot of old B******S. 🤪😻


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> I trust the perpetrators of the rec of the MT300. I do agree that MMCX can be problematical, but I probably have 15ish  MMCX IEM's and only one cable had a problem. It's all pot luck from ChiFi, but in general I have been lucky. I have to trust the volume of head-fiers who rate these. I paid £63-20 from MissAudioStore including VAT (Arghhh). Leaving the EU has increased the price of IEMs. I cannot even imagine AliExpress will send the VAT to Boris Johnson, so it's a lot of old B******S. 🤪😻



I bought the MT300 too, I usually avoid BA/hybrids/tribids/etc but as I never heard an EST this seems a good proposition.

With regards to the scrapping of VAT exemption on items purchased abroad of value less than £15/€22, it has little to do with Brexit as it originates in an EU law which was meant to come into force for the EU at the same date but has been postponed for 6 months due to Covid, Brexit only gives us a 6 months head start as we didn't similarly postpone.

And sure Aliexpress will forward the VAT to the UK, as all items coming in will be scanned and will need to have VAT paid in order to get through customs. Not sure how this works in case of returns and or refunds though, hopefully we won't lose the VAT value in these cases.


----------



## jant71

chickenmoon said:


> I bought the MT300 too, I usually avoid BA/hybrids/tribids/etc but as I never heard an EST this seems a good proposition.
> 
> With regards to the scrapping of VAT exemption on items purchased abroad of value less than £15/€22, it has little to do with Brexit as it originates in an EU law which was meant to come into force for the EU at the same date but has been postponed for 6 months due to Covid, Brexit only gives us a 6 months head start as we didn't similarly postpone.
> 
> And sure Aliexpress will forward the VAT to the UK, as all items coming in will be scanned and will need to have VAT paid in order to get through customs. Not sure how this works in case of returns and or refunds though, hopefully we won't lose the VAT value in these cases.



Though after you get the MT300 you still won't have heard an EST.


----------



## chickenmoon

jant71 said:


> Though after you get the MT300 you still won't have heard an EST.



Why?


----------



## jant71

chickenmoon said:


> Why?



Still seems to be Magnetostat hybrid or combo driver. Perhaps better since they need not be the exactly they same and can be paired with different dynamics and vented differently....




Not that it isn't good cause that is all that really matters but it is EST like they called the Tape "electrostat driver powered". Chi-Fi marketing calls quite a few things something when they are not really quite that.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the mmcx connector is a screw on, so failure is highly unlikely. there is no swivel or give. I've had no isses with the connector, nor have i heard anyone who has the MT300 have this issue. The stock cable is mighty fine and so i'm not about locking and unlocking it, though if i want to play them via balanced, then i'll have to do that, but they sound great right out of my phone, and even more stellar using my amp with the phone (the Q1 mkII comes with a lightning connector to attach the amp to an iphone directly). Though I gave the A7 some run time yesterday, and they sounded amazing, the MT300 is still my favorite current iem.


----------



## TheVortex

It's good to hear that folks like their MT300 and a surprisingly good product from SFR. I am curious what they do next at this level and I glad I got them for a great price before in 11/11 and before the new VAT addition.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheVortex said:


> It's good to hear that folks like their MT300 and a surprisingly good product from SFR. I am curious what they do next at this level and I glad I got them for a great price before in 11/11 and before the new VAT addition.



They did some good with the extreme budget hybrid 4in1 and 6in1. At the time, some even mentioned the 4in1 being their endgame (true! it's on head-fi! lol). The issue I had with them was QC. Terrible QC and all of their products died prematurely on me. So i'm glad to see they upped their game both in sonics and QC. The MT300 are tanks!


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 5, 2021)

Ok guys DT100 just arrived and my mind is totally blown by this. A Look, fit, build, isolation, sound quality all exceeding my expectations right now. This is a single BA driver and holy cow its bass response is pure insanity. Sound is obviously coherent and very very smooth overall with a hint of warmth. Only thing I can nit pick right now is average sized staging. Just got this and more impression will be written on Audiosense thread.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BA's typically aren't the widest stage to begin with, but if you're getting Final Audio Design type bass response from  a single BA, then this is probably a winner. btw, those look gorgeous.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Jan 6, 2021)

Question for the class.

There are SO MANY new IEMs cropping up all the time, even just on AliExpress. How do y'all pick what to try? Like i just ran into something called the Fengru 7Hertz which has professional marketing, nice photos, the whole bit. No reviews of any kind, at least from western Google. What makes y'all say "tell you hwat, I'm gonna try those there earphones" and send Fengru $100, vs some other equally mysterious new IEM?

Or is this primarily driven by shilling and/or aggressive sponsors hunting people down and bribing them with free stuff in exchange for hype?

I'm fully aware spending $1000+ a month on IEMs just for the heck of it is not a problem for quite a few people, and i could certainly buy a few unknown mid-fi sets a year, but... I don't, mostly because i have nothing to go on and guess if something is likely to be good vs a dud.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 6, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Question for the class.
> 
> There are SO MANY new IEMs cropping up all the time, even just on AliExpress. How do y'all pick what to try? Like i just ran into something called the Fengru 7Hertz which has professional marketing, nice photos, the whole bit. No reviews of any kind, at least from western Google. What makes y'all say "tell you hwat, I'm gonna try those there earphones" and send Fengru $100, vs some other equally mysterious new IEM?
> 
> ...



It's usually starts with the freebees thrown to the various influencers, and they either say it's cool or it's not. Then there's the budget segment, where you can just take a flier on something, like my flier on the KZ DQ6, or my recently received CCA CST or SFR MT300. With the more expensive gear, it's usually reviewers/influencers/audiophile spenders and that trickles down to the people who say no, say yes, or wait for something to go on sale used in the classifieds or ebay. IMHO.


----------



## JEHL

Can't be the only one who just wishes I could audition EVERYTHING. Can I? But that would be an absurdly ideal... Universe?


----------



## brsdrgn (Jan 6, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Question for the class.
> 
> There are SO MANY new IEMs cropping up all the time, even just on AliExpress. How do y'all pick what to try? Like i just ran into something called the Fengru 7Hertz which has professional marketing, nice photos, the whole bit. No reviews of any kind, at least from western Google. What makes y'all say "tell you hwat, I'm gonna try those there earphones" and send Fengru $100, vs some other equally mysterious new IEM?
> 
> ...


That's a tough question. Imho, I wouldn't risk such amount  as we already have good candidates. I usually put it in my wishlist and wait for the new reviews if it's shown more order numbers than reviews it received. Because that might mean those will leave their review later. I'd also check it out on the other stores in case there's one that sold more and got more feedbacks.

However, the problematic part is that most of the feedback is just useless. I don't understand why people don't give descriptive feedbacks. Usually I see only the stars or some short sentences like 'it sounds amazing'. Okay it sounds amazing to you but that's very subjective. I need details! I need comparisons...

It's a matter of luck and totally depends on your budget. I remember with Heart Mirror I pulled the trigger because it cost me around 40$ so I wasn't gonna be hurt if it's bad. It occurred to be great purchase. But I was asking questions to the seller, asking for its character and for some more piece of details. I do my best to collect all of the information and then I risk it. I did a fewer times and all of them turned out to be great decisions.

However, if 100$ budget level is not sth that you always pay with no hesitation, then I'd play very secure here and go for the ones which are already recommended, reviewed here. I'd also wait for the discounts (unless you have good convincing talents and make the seller give a deal for you because I've done that many times). Is it worth to rush? Did you observe enough information about it to risk? Will you really like? In case you don't, will you be able to sell it or return it easily? Questions questions... It's all about asking good questions. Good luck. 😊


----------



## DynamicEars

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Question for the class.
> 
> There are SO MANY new IEMs cropping up all the time, even just on AliExpress. How do y'all pick what to try? Like i just ran into something called the Fengru 7Hertz which has professional marketing, nice photos, the whole bit. No reviews of any kind, at least from western Google. What makes y'all say "tell you hwat, I'm gonna try those there earphones" and send Fengru $100, vs some other equally mysterious new IEM?
> 
> ...



isnt betting game is the classic fun?


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

TOTL sound in a $30 package?

Let’s be honest. I bought QCY T10 on a wimp, based solely on the FR graph that matches my preference to a tee. What I’m looking for is Harman-ish sound with less energy around 3kHz and more even treble after that.

And boy does this pair deliver! Excellent bass with lots of texture, excellent mid with a touch of warm and gobs of details, excellent treble with more extension than everything under $100 that I have auditioned.

Vs my Samsung Galaxy Buds+, because they share similar tunings:

T10 has comparable bass with slightly less subbass, slightly more midbass and slightly more bass texture. Less rumble though
Mid on T10 sounds more natural, more detailed and easy on the ears. Buds+ sounds a bit shouty and in-my-face.
Treble on T10 is leagues above, with more extension, more information and absolutely no sibilance. Cymbals sound sublime here. In contrast, Buds+ treble is cut short.
Soundstage: T10 is much wider and out of my head, Buds+ is closed in. That helps a lot with imaging, as I can actually feel the placement of sound with T10.
Separation: T10 is better also, each line of sound is distinguishable. Can’t say the same with Buds+
Fit and noise reduction: T10 with original tips leaks, but playing around with tips and I can get much better noise reduction and fit than Buds+, which swivels a lot.
In fact, the only area that Buds+ wins over T10 is battery life. T10 barely makes 4 hours for one single charge, Buds+ is nearly triple that. But of course the case gives more hours.
This is the best TWS that I have listened to, and it handily beats many pairs. Tried two Sony offerings (WF-1000XM3 and WF-XB700), no they sound inferior, XB-700 is muddier, and 1000XM3 is less natural. And I won’t go into comparing T10 with wired IEMs, but the sub-$100 Chi-fi offerings bow before T10.

Still, my LZ A6 is technically superior, and my LZ A7 sounds more lifelike. LZ A7 is the only pair that makes me realize T10 has a double BA setting.

Two BAs for a sound this good? I struggle to believe it, but we have a win here.


----------



## unifutomaki

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Question for the class.
> 
> There are SO MANY new IEMs cropping up all the time, even just on AliExpress. How do y'all pick what to try? Like i just ran into something called the Fengru 7Hertz which has professional marketing, nice photos, the whole bit. No reviews of any kind, at least from western Google. What makes y'all say "tell you hwat, I'm gonna try those there earphones" and send Fengru $100, vs some other equally mysterious new IEM?
> 
> ...



I go by weighing the aggregate of impressions on this site, by seeking opinions from trusted commentators who aren't in this hobby to be a hypetrain YouTube personality, and by primarily buying from brands that have an established track record of quality products. There are lots of crap on AliExpress after all, and money's too short to learn by experience alone.


----------



## zepmaj

nraymond said:


> I use a couple, one at home, and one I travel with. At home I use the DUNU DC-11 which runs about $15.90 (also available from vendors on AliExpress):
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-dc-12dc-11.html
> 
> ...


Hey mate, are you happy with Dunu DC-11, how is build quality, is there any noticeable sound quality decrease?


----------



## nraymond

brsdrgn said:


> I'd also check it out on the other stores in case there's one that sold more and got more feedbacks. However, the problematic part is that most of the feedback is just useless. I don't understand why people don't give descriptive feedbacks. Usually I see only the stars or some short sentences like 'it sounds amazing'. Okay it sounds amazing to you but that's very subjective. I need details! I need comparisons...



If you are referring to AliExpress reviews, I've personally always been confused what kind of reviews they are. Sites like Amazon have separate "Seller Feedback" and "Product Reviews" (I've seen people get confused by this and provide seller feedback in a product review on Amazon, which is no end of annoying). eBay also separates the two. Since not all AliExpress stores make the products they sell, it's never been clear to me whether the experience feedback there is for the buying experience (how well it was packed, whether it matched the description, shipping time, etc.) or for the actual product, so my AliExpress feedback has leaned more toward the buying experience with a brief mention of what I think of the product.


----------



## Gesugao

Blon BL-03 is that you?


----------



## ChrisOc

We have almost reached the end of the stage one of our First Head-Fi Members' Poll. Stage one of the poll closes at Midnight GMT tomorrow. 

Only the top 5 in each category will go forward to stage two. Get your vote in for your favourite IEMs and maybe they will get into the top 5.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...r-monitors-2020-please-read-the-rules.950854/


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> I found a sale and bought the IFi Hip Dac. OMG! Not that I believe in OMG, but the 4.4mm from Hip Dac sounds great.



Enjoy   

And yes, hip-dac's 4.4mm is the way to go since this critter is balanced.


----------



## davidcotton

JEHL said:


> Can't be the only one who just wishes I could audition EVERYTHING. Can I? But that would be an absurdly ideal... Universe?


For me it's more fit related than anything.  Not much point in splurging on new stuff if it's not likely to fit.


----------



## brsdrgn

nraymond said:


> If you are referring to AliExpress reviews, I've personally always been confused what kind of reviews they are. Sites like Amazon have separate "Seller Feedback" and "Product Reviews" (I've seen people get confused by this and provide seller feedback in a product review on Amazon, which is no end of annoying). eBay also separates the two. Since not all AliExpress stores make the products they sell, it's never been clear to me whether the experience feedback there is for the buying experience (how well it was packed, whether it matched the description, shipping time, etc.) or for the actual product, so my AliExpress feedback has leaned more toward the buying experience with a brief mention of what I think of the product.


In my case, I take it as general feedback which reflects the whole process including the seller's attention, shipment process, and product itself. I always first mention the seller and shipment experience and then I jump to the product review. I also try to add some detailed photos showing important parts. For me, all of them are important. 

What I don't like the most is the empty feedbacks with stars only or short sentences, complaints only about seller. I also don't like the photos which doesn't give any clue. For example - this might not be relevant here- let's say I wanna buy a screen protector and for me the cutout of the notch is really important and how it sits on the phone. What people do is that they put the photos of screen protector sitting on a couch plain. Or they put tue picture of it sitting inside the non-transparent package that you literally see nothing but the package. What am I gonna do with this pics? Or why feedback section exist? I believe they have problem with the understanding of concepts... 

Aliexpress used to be worst in the past but they improved it in time by adding translation to the comments, different feedback sections etc. But it looks like the customers are not there yet...


----------



## brsdrgn

However, giving too much detail in the feedback is not that good either...


----------



## iFi audio

davidcotton said:


> For me it's more fit related than anything. Not much point in splurging on new stuff if it's not likely to fit.



I'd say so too, yes. The question is whether one already knows what floats his boat


----------



## baskingshark

Some new releases:

1) *Queen of Audio Adonis *
$180.00 USD on multiple shops on Aliexpress
10mm DD + 2BA
Seems to have wooden shells
















2) *DQSM Hermit*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001902116457.html
$23 USD
6.8mm Driver unit Peek DD


----------



## RikudouGoku

Seeaudio is a newer brand right? Seems they are "known"  for this one:


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Seeaudio is a newer brand right? Seems they are "known"  for this one:



Never heard of them to be honest but there are so many these days lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Never heard of them to be honest but there are so many these days lol


yeah, they arent very well known to say the least.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

RikudouGoku said:


> Seeaudio is a newer brand right? Seems they are "known"  for this one:


That brand was mentioned a while back around the same time as the Leisurely Audio. I figured I'd take a big gamble on one of them and ended up going for the leisurely. Maybe I'll try these out one day.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

They were down to like $700 for the top of the line one or somethingike that during 11.11 The veedix also looks nice 
Ugg too many things I want to buy


----------



## RikudouGoku

PCgaming4ever said:


> They were down to like $700 for the top of the line one or somethingike that during 11.11 The veedix also looks nice
> Ugg too many things I want to buy


I feel like at that price it is better to go with already established brands rather than taking a bigger risk with a newer/unknown one.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The thing for these unknows/up and comers is to send out free samples for review to discovery thread head-fiers, and then bask in the new found glory lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Shouer Tape Pro is slowly rising in my collection, but at this point, only with the Fiio X3 III, as the synergy is really really good.


----------



## HerrXRDS

RikudouGoku said:


> I feel like at that price it is better to go with already established brands rather than taking a bigger risk with a newer/unknown one.



After having just sent a $350 IEM back to China twice now in a process that took over half a year now just to receive another one with problems from a major seller I am done. I'm taking the loss and never buying another ChiFi unless it's sold by Amazon with extra protection plan.


----------



## TheVortex

HerrXRDS said:


> After having just sent a $350 IEM back to China twice now in a process that took over half a year now just to receive another one with problems from a major seller I am done. I'm taking the loss and never buying another ChiFi unless it's sold by Amazon with extra protection plan.



May I ask which IEM it is?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

RikudouGoku said:


> I feel like at that price it is better to go with already established brands rather than taking a bigger risk with a newer/unknown one.


I agree I did just take a gamble on something around the $500 price point but that was because I saw at least somewhat in-depth reviews in the product feedback section in the TaoBao store as well as some interesting things in the description about the company. However honestly without feedback of some kind I don't think I would ever take a gamble on anything over $100 - $200. It doesn't need to be feedback on head fi I just need to see something that indicates they might be good.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 7, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The thing for these unknows/up and comers is to send out free samples for review to discovery thread head-fiers, and then bask in the new found glory lol


Id love to get some free IEMs to review if any company is reading this and wants to send me some hit me up 😂


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

PCgaming4ever said:


> Id love to get some free IEMs to review if any company is reading this and wants to send me some hit me up 😂



Right? We are the taste makers of the iem world. So if y'all are reading this....lol


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Shouer Tape Pro is slowly rising in my collection, but at this point, only with the Fiio X3 III, as the synergy is really really good.



same, it's especially found quite a match for the BT20S Pro: no noise, just about right amount of volume, and also the right amount of noise isolation for my use. the unique sound signature also benefit as TWS use for me because the way it accentuate the mid frequency ended up being clear sounding while on noisy situation even at moderate volume, but at the same time makes it easier to detect conversations and important street noise clues. 

the way it sound also makes it surprisingly good for long listening session.


----------



## RikudouGoku

HerrXRDS said:


> After having just sent a $350 IEM back to China twice now in a process that took over half a year now just to receive another one with problems from a major seller I am done. I'm taking the loss and never buying another ChiFi unless it's sold by Amazon with extra protection plan.


wow, talk about bad luck!


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> wow, talk about bad luck!


Wasn't there some guy here or on hifiguides who got a faulty FH3 three times in a row? That's bad luck! Especially with the alleged impeccable quality control that FiiO employs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Wasn't there some guy here or on hifiguides who got a faulty FH3 three times in a row? That's bad luck! Especially with the alleged impeccable quality control that FiiO employs.


I must really be one of the luckiest people here...

66 iems
18 earbuds
6 headphones

Only 3 of them had issues. 

Final Audio E500 = Channel imbalance
Ibasso IT00 = Channel imbalance
Kinera Freya = one piece dead on arrival


----------



## Poganin

I've had two faulty pieces of hi-fi equipment over the past two and a half years. The Aeon Flow that had channel imbalance and I got it replaced, only for one of its headband sliders to fall apart. I had to wait for half a year to get the parts to fix it because of covid. And then there was the FH3 in which the dynamic driver died after one day.
I have a few pieces of Chi-fi in the mail (hopefully coming tomorrow) and I hope none of them have any flaws.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've only had one out of maybe 100+ arrive defective (Banned Seller D3), and all the tin hifi's minus the T3 ended up defective within a month, and the SFR's all defective within 3 months, but that's about it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chinmie said:


> same, it's especially found quite a match for the BT20S Pro: no noise, just about right amount of volume, and also the right amount of noise isolation for my use. the unique sound signature also benefit as TWS use for me because the way it accentuate the mid frequency ended up being clear sounding while on noisy situation even at moderate volume, but at the same time makes it easier to detect conversations and important street noise clues.
> 
> the way it sound also makes it surprisingly good for long listening session.



these things are EXCELLENT for long listening sessions. for sure!


----------



## Poganin

As far as discoveries are concerned, I discovered that seller YaoYaoTiger on AE is not trustworthy. I ordered MT300 and Yongse YS3 from them on 13 December. First shipment was cancelled, but they reshipped on 1 January.
This is how the YS3 is advertised:



This is what I got:



No modular cable, no eartips, no pouch, no box. Just the iems in a bubble bag and the cheapo Yongse cable with in-line controls and microphone.
For some reason I also found a note from Beteran International Company asking for a 5 star rating. The bloody cheek.


----------



## audio123

Here we go!


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> Here we go!


Que? What is it?


----------



## BubisUK

audio123 said:


> Here we go!


This looks interesting. Ability to change sound, by changing the faceplate  One to add to a wishlist for 2021 😄


----------



## Makahl

audio123 said:


> Here we go!



Here's more details for anyone willing to translate the page:
https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404591135359369347#_0

It seems a Multi-BA + modular crossover IEM.


----------



## BubisUK (Jan 8, 2021)

It seems they are planning to make more faceplates in the future for different tunings. Sounds very interesting 😄 definitely a blind buy for me 😄 take my money now.

_This headset has four Knowles moving iron units, an all-aluminum CNC bottom case and panel, and a stainless steel CNC middle frame. The most important thing is that the crossover can be replaced.
We chose four-unit three-way frequency, the most cost-effective combination at present. The moving iron unit is also very basic. The classic combination of Knowles 22955+29689+31736, the three-way frequency can be low to medium + high to high or extremely low. +full frequency + extremely high, even full frequency + mid-high + extremely high, and even one unit or two units can sound, so why not? A single 29689, or 22955+29689, can combine a good sound, and an external crossover can realize a headset, which is 4 units, 3 units, 2 units, single unit, and the imagination space is very large.
NE4 further lowers the threshold of this matter. We no longer abide by HiFi’s so-called “price by sound” principle. After purchasing the NE4 Evolution platform, we will continue to provide different sound crossover panels for everyone to choose from, whether you want to make music or listen to music, In different positions and different styles, we will make suitable crossover panels for everyone. Moreover, the price is very low. Tuning may be more complicated for other manufacturers, but for us, small things can make friends who are willing to support us get more than expected returns. This is the greatest value of a company's existence_.
Edit:
On January 9th, the fifth annual "Headphones and Miscellaneous Talks" ceremony, we will make our debut with the NE4 Evo engineering machine. Of course, there is still a problem as an engineering machine, but I believe that taking a look at the actual product and listening to the basic sound settings of an ear will definitely give you some expectations for this product that is expected to be launched in April. Then we will, live see.


----------



## Luis1316

Makahl said:


> Here's more details for anyone willing to translate the page:
> https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404591135359369347#_0
> 
> It seems a Multi-BA + modular crossover IEM.


4 Knowles BA drivers. They implemented a faceplate system that changes the crossover configuration instead of using traditional filter changes :O.
The author believes that the current HiFi market is boring and instead of bringing up more driver counts or new exotic drivers, there should be more tech oriented in having a creative way and options to change the sound profiles.
In this case (changing the crossover configs of the 4 drivers), he claims that there is a lot of posibilities such as making different drivers play bass + mid + mid/high + super high or even making some drivers play in full range.
The price would be 'low' and more information will be shared at 9th.


----------



## dharmasteve

Makahl said:


> Here's more details for anyone willing to translate the page:
> https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404591135359369347#_0
> 
> It seems a Multi-BA + modular crossover IEM.


It translates easily and well online. Really interesting. It will be interesting to see what they call 'low price'. Very innovative.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Luis1316 said:


> 4 Knowles BA drivers. They implemented a faceplate system that changes the crossover configuration instead of using traditional filter changes :O.
> The author believes that the current HiFi market is boring and instead of bringing up more driver counts or new exotic drivers, there should be more tech oriented in having a creative way and options to change the sound profiles.
> In this case (changing the crossover configs of the 4 drivers), he claims that there is a lot of posibilities such as making different drivers play bass + mid + mid/high + super high or even making some drivers play in full range.
> The price would be 'low' and more information will be shared at 9th.


Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 pro = 320 usd
Fearless Audio S4 = 290 usd
Reecho Insects Awaken = 330 usd

All of them have 4 knowles BA´s. So if the price is low considering those prices...maybe around 200-250 usd?

Of course there are some exceptions like the Audiosense T800 and the BGVP DM8 with 8 BA´s at 300 and 350 usd respectively. So it shouldnt be more than around 300 usd I think?


----------



## Banbeucmas

Took me a while to write this since I got 3 IEMs coming to my house (Actually, 4 since I got the ER2XR today) but here are my initial impression about the BLON BL-01, Kinera BD-005 Pro and Tripowin TC-01
https://banbeu.com/tripowin-tc-01-blon-bl-01-kinera-bd005pro-first-impression


----------



## cqtek

I had seen the picture about the NF Audio NE4 Evolution at FB, but here I found more explanations, so it's great. I think it's a real good idea, anything that allows you to tune the sound to your liking is welcome. Whether it's with screw filters, micro switches or this new interchangeable crossover. The possibility of buying some IEMS and not liking them can be high, one can always read many reviews but not find what you are looking for. If crossovers allow for a more drastic change in sound, as well as providing more options in the future, it will be worth a try. 
If the price is around 200$ or 300$ it can be a real blast. 
The only thing I am concerned about is the durability of the anchorage. I hope that the screw has a good metal nut integrated into a compact enclosure (that's what it looks like). And that the contacts will then allow it to withstand all the changes.
I think it's a good way, at another level Smabat has done something different and daring, but in the same sense with the M2 Pro.
Very good from NF Audio.


----------



## BubisUK

cqtek said:


> I had seen the picture about the NF Audio NE4 Evolution at FB, but here I found more explanations, so it's great. I think it's a real good idea, anything that allows you to tune the sound to your liking is welcome. Whether it's with screw filters, micro switches or this new interchangeable crossover. The possibility of buying some IEMS and not liking them can be high, one can always read many reviews but not find what you are looking for. If crossovers allow for a more drastic change in sound, as well as providing more options in the future, it will be worth a try.
> If the price is around 200$ or 300$ it can be a real blast.
> The only thing I am concerned about is the durability of the anchorage. I hope that the screw has a good metal nut integrated into a compact enclosure (that's what it looks like). And that the contacts will then allow it to withstand all the changes.
> I think it's a good way, at another level Smabat has done something different and daring, but in the same sense with the M2 Pro.
> Very good from NF Audio.


It is really interesting idea, lets hope the price is right and it also opens up possibilities for diy without opening the iem's


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Hard pass. I don't want another all-BA earphone. I want an upgrade to the already wonderful NM2+. Wake me when they announce the follow up to that.


----------



## Punslayer

RikudouGoku said:


> Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 pro = 320 usd
> Fearless Audio S4 = 290 usd
> Reecho Insects Awaken = 330 usd
> 
> All of them have 4 knowles BA´s. So if the price is low considering those prices...maybe around 200-250 usd?



It's worth considering that NF Audio's previous 4 BA model, the NF4U is 550 so a low price might be a bit higher than some of the other brands.  I have the NF4U and like it a lot, but the ability to adjust the sound would make it amazing.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Punslayer said:


> It's worth considering that NF Audio's previous 4 BA model, the NF4U is 550 so a low price might be a bit higher than some of the other brands.  I have the NF4U and like it a lot, but the ability to adjust the sound would make it amazing.


yeah true, it would be cheap for their standards but not really in terms of what is out in the market.


----------



## Punslayer

I have both the TSMR-4 Pro and NF4U and and the latter definitely has a number of advantages when it comes to build quality and finish that make it worth the price difference to me.  I also listen to the NF4U a lot more even though I generally prefer the signature of the TSMR-4 Pro.

I would be pleasantly surprised if the price of the new model was under 300, but I'll be interested in any case.


----------



## iFi audio

TheVortex said:


> Never heard of them to be honest but there are so many these days lol



So very true


----------



## The3DCie

Poganin said:


> As far as discoveries are concerned, I discovered that seller YaoYaoTiger on AE is not trustworthy. I ordered MT300 and Yongse YS3 from them on 13 December. First shipment was cancelled, but they reshipped on 1 January.
> This is how the YS3 is advertised:
> 
> This is what I got:
> ...


Wow, what a scam!


----------



## Poganin

The3DCie said:


> Wow, what a scam!


Scam doesn't even begin to call it. The seller claims he was unaware this is not what the set should look like and he thought it was complete. Offered me 5$ refund and a discount for my next purchase... as I'd ever buy anything from them again. I opened a dispute for a partial refund instead.


----------



## The3DCie

Poganin said:


> Scam doesn't even begin to call it. The seller claims he was unaware this is not what the set should look like and he thought it was complete. Offered me 5$ refund and a discount for my next purchase... as I'd ever buy anything from them again. I opened a dispute for a partial refund instead.


So they took some random pictures on Internet to illustrate this IEM page?   
Sometimes it's quite difficult to understand their reasoning from a western point of view, must be a language problem?
Anyway I'm fortunate enough to have avoided big problems on AE, apart from a few things here and there that didn't deserve wasting time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Scam doesn't even begin to call it. The seller claims he was unaware this is not what the set should look like and he thought it was complete. Offered me 5$ refund and a discount for my next purchase... as I'd ever buy anything from them again. I opened a dispute for a partial refund instead.


What a blatant lie.....

@Beteran You guys should be ashamed of yourselves if this is how you do things. You should give @Poganin a full refund and an apology for this....


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hard pass. I don't want another all-BA earphone. I want an upgrade to the already wonderful NM2+. Wake me when they announce the follow up to that.



They should take the NM2+ and add to the ends. A dynamic sub and a tweeter of some sort for the higher highs and call it a day.


----------



## Poganin

The3DCie said:


> So they took some random pictures on Internet to illustrate this IEM page?
> Sometimes it's quite difficult to understand their reasoning from a western point of view, must be a language problem?
> Anyway I'm fortunate enough to have avoided big problems on AE, apart from a few things here and there that didn't deserve wasting time.


The seller tried to explain that a) this model doesn't come with a box at all (even though there is some sort of box in some of the the pictures), b) this brand has been problematic for them before. This still didn't prompt them to actually compare what they were sending me with the photos on this product on their store page. They just threw the IEMs and the cable into the MT300 box loose and sent it like that >.< I guess it's a lesson learnt to only buy from brand shops AE. I should have smelled a rat when I saw the YS3 on offer on only two or three stores. But I reasoned that if the IEM is poor, I'd at least get a decent cable out of it. That turned out well...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> They should take the NM2+ and add to the ends. A dynamic sub and a tweeter of some sort for the higher highs and call it a day.



I think just a bit more bass and some depth of field, for a more 3D feel to go along with it's transparency, and it would be a champ of champs in the under $200 club.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Poganin said:


> The seller tried to explain that a) this model doesn't come with a box at all (even though there is some sort of box in some of the the pictures), b) this brand has been problematic for them before. This still didn't prompt them to actually compare what they were sending me with the photos on this product on their store page. They just threw the IEMs and the cable into the MT300 box loose and sent it like that >.< I guess it's a lesson learnt to only buy from brand shops AE. I should have smelled a rat when I saw the YS3 on offer on only two or three stores. But I reasoned that if the IEM is poor, I'd at least get a decent cable out of it. That turned out well...



how do they SOUND??


----------



## Poganin (Jan 8, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> how do they SOUND??


Now this is a difficult question to answer. The one thing I can praise them for is the soundstage, imaging, and holographic instrument placement. Instrument layering is out of this world.
That said, their sound signature seems to swing between V-shaped and L-shaped. One track the vocals would be muted and recessed, and another they'd be much more forward. Same with sibilance, on some tracks they sound clean while on others they just border on sibilant. They're not horrible-sounding, but this is NOT a 200$ iem all by itself.

EDIT: Oh yeah, one thing I need to fault them for is their build. The shell structure is eerily similar to the TRI Starsea, to the point where I thought they were identical. Except the Starsea has a small cut for the antihelix. The YS3 doesn't have that cut and I develop a sore spot there very quickly.


----------



## Winni

chinmie said:


> same, it's especially found quite a match for the BT20S Pro: no noise, just about right amount of volume, and also the right amount of noise isolation for my use. the unique sound signature also benefit as TWS use for me because the way it accentuate the mid frequency ended up being clear sounding while on noisy situation even at moderate volume, but at the same time makes it easier to detect conversations and important street noise clues.
> 
> the way it sound also makes it surprisingly good for long listening session.



Nice summary of the benefits of the BT20S Pro, since I have it i nearly stopped using cables 😜 It amplifies the IEMs also pretty well, so they sound in the most cases better then listening with a weaker source (phone etc.) via cable.


----------



## Dsnuts

DUNUs not messing around with these. So these are sick looking in person. I recognize these cables from the SA6 the DUW-03 monocrystalline 8 core silver plated copper cables. Been listening to these from open listen for the past 3 hours. Can't judge these quite yet but so far so good. 

These remind me of a mix between the Luna and their SA6. Definitely got that DUNU DNA. Nice balancing, detailed and natural with a nice open sound. 2021 starts out with a bang. Gonna enjoy getting to know this one.


----------



## Slater

Poganin said:


> Scam doesn't even begin to call it. The seller claims he was unaware this is not what the set should look like and he thought it was complete. Offered me 5$ refund and a discount for my next purchase... as I'd ever buy anything from them again. I opened a dispute for a partial refund instead.



$5?

That modular cable is worth $100+ by itself. Seriously, they are $$


----------



## Asakurai

Poganin said:


> As far as discoveries are concerned, I discovered that seller YaoYaoTiger on AE is not trustworthy. I ordered MT300 and Yongse YS3 from them on 13 December. First shipment was cancelled, but they reshipped on 1 January.
> This is how the YS3 is advertised:
> 
> This is what I got:
> ...



Ask for refund, here's the TMall link for Yongse YS3:
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=621903551930
based on some feedback, you should get the same cable, not the cheap one with mic


----------



## nangJuice

Poganin said:


> Scam doesn't even begin to call it. The seller claims he was unaware this is not what the set should look like and he thought it was complete. Offered me 5$ refund and a discount for my next purchase... as I'd ever buy anything from them again. I opened a dispute for a partial refund instead.



Aliexpress Dispute Process for Full Refund:

Having had an Ali seller send me the wrong cable (2-pin connector instead of mmcx) I disputed and asked for a full refund. I believe you should do the same because the item is not at all what was advertised. The process can be a pain in the ass. The seller offered me a pathetic $5 refund as well (on an over $20 cable). I refused the offer. Given a few business days, Aliexpress will step in to moderate the dispute. In the mean time, DO NOT accept any offer from the seller and never never give in to their request that you end the dispute because they will "give you credit/offer you a gift/etc..." - this is a tactic they use to preserve their rep with Aliexpress. The dispute process can only be entered into ONCE and you cannot undo it if you accept an offer or withdraw your dispute. Hang in there.

Aliexpress checked my complaint, then determined that A) Yes, the product wasn't as described, but B) It was still functional as a product. Therefore, they offered me a partial refund again. I then disputed their assessment with a video showing that their cable simply could not be connected to my mmcx only iems, speaking in very clear and basic English explaining that the cable cannot work, and also threw in a "I am very sad and disappointed shopping with Aliexpress". This method took me a bunch of Googling to discover, with the info coming from various forums and blog posts. I hope this post here makes someone's life easier, since I never did see follow up posts from people confirming their methods and whether they were successful getting a full refund off Aliexpress.

Wish I could honestly say that I'll never shop on Ali again (I haven't since this incident - and it was my first ever purchase on Ali!), but they have some ridiculously good prices at times, and I may yet roll the dice again ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Poganin (Jan 9, 2021)

nangJuice said:


> Aliexpress Dispute Process for Full Refund:
> 
> [snip]


Thank you for your suggestions. For now the seller keeps offering small refunds, discounts, even offered to take the YS3 back for an exchange. I keep refusing. I said I can return the earphone for a full refund only. They claim my demand for reimbursement of half the price I paid is too much. We'll see what AliExpress says when it steps in to moderate. I will follow your suggestions if they are being difficult.



Asakurai said:


> Ask for refund, here's the TMall link for Yongse YS3:
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=621903551930
> based on some feedback, you should get the same cable, not the cheap one with mic


Thank you very much for this. It should help with my dispute!
Actually, YYT claims they got the YS3 from just this vendor you linked 



Slater said:


> $5?
> 
> That modular cable is worth $100+ by itself. Seriously, they are $$


Yes, I know. That's exactly why I refused to accept the pittance of a refund they offered me.

My guess is the unit they sent me was a return from someone who did just the thing: kept the cable and the accessories and sent the IEM back under some pretence. They thought to flog it on some other customer and now are playing dodgeball with me to avoid taking responsibility.


----------



## Gesugao

Are these worth the price?


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 9, 2021)

Gesugao said:


> Are these worth the price?


Seeing that the LH Mera is usually about $250 it may be bogus. What company are selling them?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gesugao said:


> Are these worth the price?


Seems to be 250 usd:




https://lightharmonic.com/goods.html?id=24#/




And since it is a US brand, it is 99% a fake on aliexpress. That deal is too good to be true.


----------



## Gesugao

dharmasteve said:


> Seeing that the LH Mera is usually about $250 it may be bogus. What company are selling them?


"Original earphones" lol. Shady...


----------



## Gesugao

RikudouGoku said:


> Seems to be 250 usd:
> 
> 
> https://lightharmonic.com/goods.html?id=24#/
> ...


Hmm. I was already skeptical.. Well this confirms it. Thanks!


----------



## dharmasteve

Gesugao said:


> "Original earphones" lol. Shady...


If it's too good to be true, it's almost certainly too good to be true. It's not worth the risk as it seems they are the only seller.


----------



## Gesugao

dharmasteve said:


> If it's too good to be true, it's almost certainly too good to be true. It's not worth the risk as it seems they are the only seller.


Indeed. Thanks though!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gesugao said:


> "Original earphones" lol. Shady...


I see a campfire iem there, they are definitely fake. If it is on aliexpress at a much cheaper price than MSRP and isnt a chinese iem, it is extremely likely to be a fake.


----------



## Gesugao (Jan 9, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I see a campfire iem there, they are definitely fake. If it is on aliexpress at a much cheaper price than MSRP and isnt a chinese iem, it is extremely likely to be a fake.


Oh, I see. Maybe chinese campfire IEMs sounds like KZ. An overpriced KZ lol.


----------



## baskingshark

Gesugao said:


> Oh, I see. Maybe chinese campfire IEMs sounds like KZ. An overpriced KZ lol.



Haha, actually the KZ ZS6 looks suspiciously similar in the shells to the Campfire Andromeda.


----------



## Gesugao (Jan 9, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Haha, actually the KZ ZS6 looks suspiciously similar in the shells to the Campfire Andromeda.


I totally forgot about that lol. ZS6 is the reason why I discovered campfire.

Edit: Wait.. I think it was actually the ZS5 lol.


----------



## Poganin

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the mmcx connector is a screw on, so failure is highly unlikely. there is no swivel or give. I've had no isses with the connector, nor have i heard anyone who has the MT300 have this issue. The stock cable is mighty fine and so i'm not about locking and unlocking it, though if i want to play them via balanced, then i'll have to do that, but they sound great right out of my phone, and even more stellar using my amp with the phone (the Q1 mkII comes with a lightning connector to attach the amp to an iphone directly). Though I gave the A7 some run time yesterday, and they sounded amazing, the MT300 is still my favorite current iem.


The cable my MT300 came with was only 1 metre long so I had to replace it with some Tripowin I had somewhere. When I have some free cash to spend I'll see about contacting Forza guys and ask if they can put those terminators on one of their cables.


----------



## cocolinho

The light harmonic items were co developed with Campfire. Well it seems that light harmonic stole some design or something like this. 
I wonder why a Chinese company would spend time and money to develop a fake but still costly iem to sell maybe 30 of each max. 
I'm not saying they are legit but I won't be 100% sure they are fake neither.


----------



## Slater

Gesugao said:


> "Original earphones" lol. Shady...



That shop sells a lot of fake stuff, so buyer beware.

I am certain they somehow use genuine shells (probably left over parts from the original manufacturing source), but with generic drivers slapped in.

They even have “Campfire Audio” earphones, RHA, etc. I almost got sucked into a set of RHAs, until I dug around and saw that they were not the original drivers/tuning.

They even include all original accessories (such as earwax brushes, Comply eartips, etc). Just no original packaging, and not original drivers.

So if you want to have the LOOK of expensive earphones, without the nice SOUND, go for it lol


----------



## cqtek

Finally I could finish the review of the Tin HiFi P2. They took a long time to arrive, several months... I thought they were lost, but luckily it wasn't. You could say that they came on foot... But at last, safe and sound.

And this is my opinion about them, I hope you like it. This is my first review of this year. Last year was very good in this respect. I just hope that this one will be the same, that's what I'm happy with.
I thank all of you who read me and appreciate my comments and reviews. And also, of course, I thank this community of audio fans and all those who make it up. Happy New Year! Even if it is late 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-p2.24771/reviews#item-review-25093


----------



## nraymond

So far I've been very impressed by the NF Audio NM2+. Only downside was that I didn't think that the bass silicone tips were that great... fortunately I have a set of New Bee silicone tips which work well with the NM2+ for a pleasant bass boost ($6.99 for three sizes, six pairs on Amazon). All around very well rounded earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nraymond said:


> So far I've been very impressed by the NF Audio NM2+. Only downside was that I didn't think that the bass silicone tips were that great... fortunately I have a set of New Bee silicone tips which work well with the NM2+ for a pleasant bass boost ($6.99 for three sizes, six pairs on Amazon). All around very well rounded earphones.



Been listening to mine all day. Mostly out of my Sony A45. So good.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we check out the ddHifi TC25i DAC/AMP (TC28i adapter) on HFN. I'm a bit surprised there's no dedicated ddHifi thread here on Head-Fi, as ddHifi has great budget gear in their line-up. Why do you think that is? Too low popularity?


----------



## TheVortex

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we check out the ddHifi TC25i DAC/AMP (TC28i adapter) on HFN. I'm a bit surprised there's no dedicated ddHifi thread here on Head-Fi, as ddHifi has great budget gear in their line-up. Why do you think that is? Too low popularity?



Possibly but their products are getting more well known as "larger" reviewers make content on them. I have a couple of ddHifi items and I like them.


----------



## assassin10000

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we check out the ddHifi TC25i DAC/AMP (TC28i adapter) on HFN. I'm a bit surprised there's no dedicated ddHifi thread here on Head-Fi, as ddHifi has great budget gear in their line-up. Why do you think that is? Too low popularity?



Not sure either. I'm pretty happy with my TC35B.


----------



## audio123

nraymond said:


> So far I've been very impressed by the NF Audio NM2+. Only downside was that I didn't think that the bass silicone tips were that great... fortunately I have a set of New Bee silicone tips which work well with the NM2+ for a pleasant bass boost ($6.99 for three sizes, six pairs on Amazon). All around very well rounded earphones.


Recommended tips: Acoustune AET08


----------



## Poganin

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we check out the ddHifi TC25i DAC/AMP (TC28i adapter) on HFN. I'm a bit surprised there's no dedicated ddHifi thread here on Head-Fi, as ddHifi has great budget gear in their line-up. Why do you think that is? Too low popularity?


I've been planning on getting their carrying bag and adapters for some time now.


----------



## Alino

That hair dryer for my doughters costed like Final Audio B1, though. Tanchjim Darling may be cheaper. 



slex said:


> Reminded me of..😆


----------



## slex

Alino said:


> That hair dryer for my doughters costed like Final Audio B1, though. Tanchjim Darling may be cheaper.


I know, there 1 in my place☺️


----------



## Poganin

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i've only had one out of maybe 100+ arrive defective (Banned Seller D3), and all the tin hifi's minus the T3 ended up defective within a month, and the SFR's all defective within 3 months, but that's about it.


Please don't scare me. If the MT300 gives up the ghost on me, too, after the YS3 debacle, I'm going to be very sad. They're really starting to grow on me with their clarity and detail.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tons of new stuff incoming: https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/5th-annual-e-c-audio-event-shenzhen-2021


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Tons of new stuff incoming: https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/5th-annual-e-c-audio-event-shenzhen-2021



Interesting stuff. Might have to look into that Dunu EST or the Hiby?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Interesting stuff. Might have to look into that Dunu EST or the Hiby?


yeah, those 2 are the ones I am interested in. (from the ones shown on that post.)


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

EST stands for Extra Scratchy/Screechy/S**ty Tuning. Just kidding. It doesn't.


----------



## dabaiyan

DUNU-Topsound said:


> EST stands for Extra Scratchy/Screechy/S**ty Tuning. Just kidding. It doesn't.


I see your profile pic matches the faceplate of the EST, interesting.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been burning in the Zen.


Speaking of DUNU. These things will send shivers down your spine.
Landed on this track from Paul Van Dyke. Dayum folks!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Been burning in the Zen.
> 
> Speaking of DUNU. These things will send shivers down your spine.
> Landed on this track from Paul Van Dyke. Dayum folks!!




Those look beautiful.


----------



## dissociativity

really tempted by an LZ A6 at ~210AUD with coupons this sale, it's MMCX, should I be worried? Is it still an incredibly good purchase, especially at this price?
For reference I love the moondrop SSR, especially for it's comfy fit and lovely mids.


----------



## Poganin

dissociativity said:


> really tempted by an LZ A6 at ~210AUD with coupons this sale, it's MMCX, should I be worried? Is it still an incredibly good purchase, especially at this price?
> For reference I love the moondrop SSR, especially for it's comfy fit and lovely mids.


It's half the price of what I paid for it, so it's a very good deal. Just be aware of the moisture problem that the A6 displays for some users.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 25, 2021)

I might have overreacted with this one 🤣😅



Spoiler: Check here



Calling out every head-fier that wants to try something *"neutral/midcentric-ish" for the price of a fast food meal*. Check out the *Faaeal Poppy ($7)* - linear bass (though there is roll-off), slightly elevated upper midrange, and relaxed highs.

When I first got these, I concluded that these were somewhat L-shaped-ish. But there lies the issue - while I was tinkering with the IEM, I found out that there was **glue* covering the front vent which resulted in excessively increased bass quantity. Impulsively, I got a needle and poked it. When I put them on, I almost hated it because I wasn't hearing bass. But decided to brain burn-in them for a few songs and that somehow worked...

*Bass is dry-sounding*. It's still audible, though not as pronounced. The bad thing is that, while it does extend up to lower bass and subbass territory, there isn't just enough quantity to provide punch and rumble. *Midrange leans more toward clarity and away from warmth*. It manages to have forward vocals and instruments without being shouty and sibilant. *Highs didn't change from my initial experience - *still relaxed, albeit more pronounced (related to the changes with the bass) but still not piercing. *Soundstage is also quite large*, which may be due to an illusion associated with linear bass and the quality/quantity of the upper mids and highs. Separation might have also improved due to the linear bass response.

I can't say that I fully like it but I also don't hate it for what it offers in this price range. There's still the package - usable hard case, 3 pairs of white tips, and 3 pairs of grey tips (TRN look-alike), so for the price it's not a waste of money.

** It's not glue. It's a tuning patch covering the vent. Damaged the voice coils while trying to remove the patch from the shell.*


----------



## baskingshark

New TRN coming. TA1

Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.

https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/245456723648576

I think it is a 1 BA + dual DD, can someone translate to confirm?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New TRN coming. TA1
> 
> Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.
> 
> ...


FD5 copy lol. (without the vents)


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 11, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> FD5 copy lol. (without the vents)



It also looks like the new Tingker TK300 you recommended that day LOL. Which also uses knowles. These guys are very creative to say the least.


----------



## Gesugao

baskingshark said:


> New TRN coming. TA1
> 
> Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.
> 
> ...


The shape kinda reminds me of the IER Z1R lol.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> New TRN coming. TA1
> 
> Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.
> 
> ...



Kinda disappointed to see mmcx instead of 2-pin


----------



## Dsnuts

Gesugao said:


> The shape kinda reminds me of the IER Z1R lol.



I agree they are clearly copying sony design and looks like driver type too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New TRN coming. TA1
> 
> Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.
> 
> ...


Yup, it is definitely a hybrid with an 8mm dd and a knowles 33518.


----------



## Dsnuts

So Zen is like a much more cooked NM2+. Higher end. For NM2+ fans the Zen while is playing at a different level. Should be the one phone you all should consider. Dynamics simply don't get much better.  I have them in my ears after a full weekend of burn in. 1.8 tesla magnets are so damn strong. You gotta watch how you handle the Zens or they attract and stick to each other. Lol.

Dunu out of the gates is providing some cutting edge tech and sound. Love the direction they are going with their new Eclips3 platform and if the Zen has anything to do with how they are moving forward with design and sound. That is just good stuff for all of us.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> So Zen is like a much more cooked NM2+. Higher end. For NM2+ fans the Zen while is playing at a different level. Should be the one phone you all should consider. Dynamics simply don't get much better.  I have them in my ears after a full weekend of burn in. 1.8 tesla magnets are so damn strong. You gotta watch how you handle the Zens or they attract and stick to each other. Lol.
> 
> Dunu out of the gates is providing some cutting edge tech and sound. Love the direction they are going with their new Eclips3 platform and if the Zen has anything to do with how they are moving forward with design and sound. That is just good stuff for all of us.


ehm, is the treble quantity lower on the Zen?


----------



## Dsnuts

exquisite balancing from lowest bass notes to the highest treble notes. Has a slight vocal forwardness but the balancing is among the best I have ever heard on any earphone. They actually sounded a bit dull on open listen. I do that just to see where the sound goes after some run in. Opens up like a budding flower in spring. Sound expands in all directions giving excellent body, timbre, imaging very high level of technicalities and that vocal forwardness that not all earphones can pull off correct. Treble is excellent here too just the right amount of sparkle and extension. 

Everything is detailed and I mean everything. The tuning is really excellent on them can't really fault too much on the design point of the sound tuning. The Zen gets about 90% of the Lunas ability but has its own character. Sounds absolutely superb after some run in.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> exquisite balancing from lowest bass notes to the highest treble notes. Has a slight vocal forwardness but the balancing is among the best I have ever heard on any earphone. They actually sounded a bit dull on open listen. I do that just to see where the sound goes after some run in. Opens up like a budding flower in spring. Sound expands in all directions giving excellent body, timbre, imaging very high level of technicalities and that vocal forwardness that not all earphones can pull off correct. Treble is excellent here too just the right amount of sparkle and extension.
> 
> Everything is detailed and I mean everything. The tuning is really excellent on them can't really fault too much on the design point of the sound tuning. The Zen gets about 90% of the Lunas ability but has its own character. Sounds absolutely superb after some run in.


But is it as bright as the NM2+? That could be a problem for some.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2021)

Not bright just detailed. Its has more bass presence which again balances out the sound tuning. Tonal balancing is much higher end on the Zens.  FD5 can get bright. Not so much the Zen. Zen is a very fine product. The pricing I feel is excellent for what your getting considering the high level of sonics your getting. These can easily pass for other mantufacturers flagship.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 11, 2021)

The difference in the Zen vs the FD5 I feel both have very capable tech and design but that fine line of showing the skill of fine tuning a product shows on the Zen. Unlike the cable matching for FD5 the Zens cable matches up extremely well with the Zen again has to do with the overall sound tuning and design.

Tuning in the end is actually more important vs the high level of tech your using. I mean what good is the tech if you have to resort to modding and using warm copper cables and nozzle filtering. Lol.

Don't get me wrong. I like the FD5 quite a bit. Was listening to them last night. Fiio is so close to pulling off something really special. They are still very much worth getting and sound wonderful but your gonna have to do some work to figure them out. FD5 is a much more complicated experience. Technically hangs with any earphone in the market. But with the added caviate that you have to do some work to get them correct. A  warm source, proper copper cable and proper tips on my end.

Zen on the other hand you are clearly getting what your paying for in everything out of the box. There is no way I would touch what they done to the tuning on them. Sounds fantastic even on my lowly Fiio X1 dap I use to burn them in.

Zen isnt exactly double the sound vs the costs but there is a reason why these products cost level are as such. I can argue that the FD5 is actually a better value but for a lot of folks they won't realize that value because of the extra stuff you gotta do to figure them out.


----------



## Scuba Devils

So exciting to read more incredibly positive thoughts @Dsnuts - mine just leaving Linsoul today, can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Dsnuts

For folks that always wanted a very high level dynamic earphone. They aren't cheap but your gonna get that with the Zen. It is going to do very well for Dunu. Considering their Luna cost more than double the price. Zens are very capable flagship level dynamic earphones in comparison to their Luna. It is actually an outstanding value.


----------



## JEHL

So is Crinacle alone in saying that the Luna is an upper mid focused IEM? Wonder how different is Zen from Luna.


----------



## Dsnuts

Luna is more organic sounding in nature has a bit more warmth to the mid bands but Zen comes really close to the technical ability of the Luna at less than half the cost.  This graph looks exaclty like how I am hearing them. slight upper mid forwardness, very exellent imaging and detailed from top to bottom. Bass is tight punchy and digs deep. Staging being semi open is excellent on the Zen as well. Folks that own the NM2+ should be familiar with this tuning curve. These would be the upgrade.


----------



## cocolinho

So if I don't like NM2+ I'll don't like Zen too right ? NM2+ are overly bright to me


----------



## Dsnuts

You try using a copper cable on the NM2+? If not you should have. 

Zen tonlaity it clean but dont really reach bright. I doubt you will see anyone post that they are bright. 

NM2+ with stock cable on the NM2+ is brighter in tone the difference between the two earphones is that how the lower treble shelf is a bit more peakier on the NM2+ vs being lowered in emphasis in comparison to the Zens. Fine tuning there is what I call it.  That makes a difference in tone. Upper mids arent as elevated on the Zens either so again these little tweaks favor the Zen for a more natural tone.


----------



## JEHL

Zen's FR graph reminds me of the BLON BL-05... Anyone else?


----------



## cocolinho

Dsnuts said:


> Upper mids arent as elevated on the Zens either so again these little tweaks favor the Zen for a more natural tone.


Ok 👌
I don't like Harman tuning with elevated upper mids/lower treble region so these Zen are still getting my interest.


----------



## Dsnuts

First sets of reviews should start rolling out soon. I just got my set so I am getting to know them. They do have supreme clarity and has the detail you would expect on that level. They are very dimensional sounding too which is a hallmark of DUNU higher end sound. 

Good old dynamics are not dead folks not by a long shot. Earphones like the Zen and and FD5 are steps forward in our hobby. I can only imagine the off shoots for these earphones in newer hybrids and tribrids.


----------



## Poganin

Maybe I'll be able to afford the Zen if I manage to sell my LCD-3. Anyone want to buy?


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> New TRN coming. TA1
> 
> Seems they are using Knowles BAs instead of their usual Bellsings.
> 
> ...


It looks like the Tin T3. Perhaps TA stands for Tin Audio lol.


----------



## bhima

Slater said:


> Kinda disappointed to see mmcx instead of 2-pin


Yep. MMCX should be deprecated by now. 2-pin is more widely used now and with good reason. MMCX is just asking to be broken within the IEM and not at the cable, so you need to buy new headphones instead of just a cable. 

I won't buy any MMCX headphones at this point.


----------



## jant71

@bhima, these are for you!   Sennheiser announces the IE300...





Now with, yes, MMCX connectors and a $299 price tag. Any takers????? The shape and size is nice though.


----------



## bhima

jant71 said:


> @bhima, these are for you!   Sennheiser announces the IE300...
> 
> 
> Now with, yes, MMCX connectors and a $299 price tag. Any takers????? The shape and size is nice though.



Hehe! I do not trust that these are worth $300 with the ridiculously fierce competition in this space at that price. Would love someone to get a review unit though and pit it against all the great Chi-Fi in this price range and below. I honestly haven't been impressed with any Sennheiser IEMs I've tried. I was also unimpressed with the 598 headphones. the HD6XX is pretty special though, so I give them that which leads me to believe their higher end stuff is where the quality is.


----------



## The3DCie

Nimweth said:


> It looks like the Tin T3. Perhaps TA stands for Tin Audio lol.


And if they are as "comfortable" as T2/T3/T4 lineup it will be a miss for me!   
I remember when buying Tin T2 (and getting excited to test them as I had read so many good reviews about them and I really loved their design!... on paper) and trying to put them in my ears!... I kept trying but that's all I could do, never been able to get them in my ear canal as it was so painful!


----------



## dissociativity

The3DCie said:


> And if they are as "comfortable" as T2/T3/T4 lineup it will be a miss for me!


My poor tight little ear canals will never be loose enough for tins, I'd love to try the p1 if someone can promise me the nozzles aren't extremely thicc, but alas I cannot touch the brand since trying the t2


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> I agree they are clearly copying sony design and looks like driver type too.



that name though... i think it's going to get meme'd and slaughtered in my country's audio forums


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Kinda disappointed to see mmcx instead of 2-pin



More opportunities for QC failures eh


----------



## nraymond

bhima said:


> Yep. MMCX should be deprecated by now. 2-pin is more widely used now and with good reason. MMCX is just asking to be broken within the IEM and not at the cable, so you need to buy new headphones instead of just a cable.
> 
> I won't buy any MMCX headphones at this point.



There is nothing intrinsically wrong with MMCX as a connector type. I have both 2-pin and MMCX earphones, haven’t experienced more problems with one or the other. It wouldn’t surprise me if some manufacturer’s chose cheap MMCX connectors which have prematurely failed, but that’s on the manufacturer, not the connector type. I’m all for saying manufacturer’s shouldn’t cheap out on connectors, whatever the type.


----------



## cappuchino

How do you guys remove the driver from shell?


----------



## tgx78

Pliers and a blowtorch


----------



## cappuchino

tgx78 said:


> Pliers and a blowtorch


Thanks! So it's basically prying it open while applying heat to melt glue?


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 11, 2021)

sub30 said:


> Thanks! So it's basically prying it open while applying heat to melt glue?



Yes, don't burn down the house. Please use a heat gun. If you can, de-solder the wires first.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> @bhima, these are for you!   Sennheiser announces the IE300...
> 
> 
> Now with, yes, MMCX connectors and a $299 price tag. Any takers????? The shape and size is nice though.



Well if they are 3X as good in sound as the IE40pro, then they'd be worth the price of admission, as i have the IE40pro, and they are decent. I have better single dynamics, but it's got that nice Sennheiser sound. They look very similar as well. I'll wait to read the reviews.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Hallelujah!!! WOW! I received my brand spankin' new Sony A55 to basically upgrade and replace my A45, and i put in the Mr Walkman firmware and holy smokes, it immediately elevated the sound to the level of my Hiby R5!! The features and sound improved, and leaves the sound of my A45 in the dust. apparently i can also use this firmware for my A45, so i'm going to do that, though even with exFAT, it will only read up to 256GB chips, so i'll probably just upload the firmware, then retire it with my other old ass Sony's. The sound of the A55 now is incredibly wide, spacious, airy, with very articulate and punchy bass, with extended but very controlled highs. Extremely transparent, like the Hiby. It's even thinner and smaller than the A45. I'm so glad I didn't buy the android run A105 or higher Sony. The battery is going to last way longer, and I imagine the sound can't get much better for the money, so i'm extremely satisfied and now I get to keep going into yet another decade with the sony house sound in my ears.


----------



## JEHL

Apparently this can be done with simply taping the side vent according to Banbeucmas. Never seen anyone else do this... I expected that to do something but I think I massively underestimated the sheer effect of putting some tape... Wonder if a piece of cotton would produce some inbetween.


----------



## ErkH




----------



## Audio Fun (Jan 12, 2021)

I just received the Tripowin TC-01 this morning, and after I heard it for a minute, I immediately know this is thing is special. For $50USD, the tonality and timbre are to die for!!!

The bass are tight and well controlled. The midrange has extremely musical tonality with good amount of detail and texture. Both of female and male vocal sound realistic!! The treble sound smooth and tuned toward the laid back manner, with good amount of sparkle and airiness. The soundstage is enough, wider than deeper. Imaging are quite solid as well.

I have spend the time to compare with few sub $50 IEMs, such as the Moondrop SSP, Kbear Lark, Final E3000, Hifiman Re400, Blon-03,05, and some of KZ and CCA which is not worth mentioning. The TC-01 definitely stand out, and probably the best timbre and tonality out of all the IEMs that I list. The TC-01 is extremely musical and easy to listen to IEMs, it is even comparable to the sub $100 IEMs!!


----------



## brsdrgn

Audio Fun said:


> I just received the Tripowin TC-01 this morning, and after I heard it for a minute, I immediately know this is thing is special. For $50USD, the tonality and timbre are to die for!!!
> 
> The bass are tight and well controlled. The midrange has extremely musical tonality with good amount of detail and texture. Both of female and male vocal sound realistic!! The treble sound smooth and tuned toward the laid back manner, with good amount of sparkle and airiness. The soundstage is enough, wider than deeper. Imaging are quite solid as well.
> 
> I have spend the time to compare with few sub $50 IEMs, such as the Moondrop SSP, Kbear Lark, Final E3000, Hifiman Re400, Blon-03,05, and some of KZ and CCA which is not worth mentioning. The TC-01 definitely stand out, and probably the best timbre and tonality out of all the IEMs that I list. The TC-01 is extremely musical and easy to listen to IEMs, it is even comparable to the sub $100 IEMs!!


I didn't see among the listed items but I wonder how's the sound comparing it to Tin t2+, Hidisz HM?


----------



## Audio Fun

brsdrgn said:


> I didn't see among the listed items but I wonder how's the sound comparing it to Tin t2+, Hidisz HM?


I also own the T2Plus, just compare it, the T2+ has less bass quantity, while the TC-01 has slightly more bass and mid bass, also provide better impact and punch. The mids are warmer and fuller with more musical presentation on TC-01, whereas the T2+ has neutral-ish tonality and leaner/ dryer midrange/vocal. The treble are brighter on T2+, both are pretty smooth and fatiguing free, the TC-01 are slight more laid back, but it has enough of treble sparkle and airiness at the top end. Technical wise, both are pretty solid, the TC-01 probably has deeper soundstage and slightly better imaging. Hope that will help


----------



## bhima

nraymond said:


> There is nothing intrinsically wrong with MMCX as a connector type. I have both 2-pin and MMCX earphones, haven’t experienced more problems with one or the other. It wouldn’t surprise me if some manufacturer’s chose cheap MMCX connectors which have prematurely failed, but that’s on the manufacturer, not the connector type. I’m all for saying manufacturer’s shouldn’t cheap out on connectors, whatever the type.



Right, but its even easier to not have to figure out if they used a really cheap MMCX connector vs. a 2-pin. It mostly has to do with MMCX cables being allowed to spin. Over time that can grip the actual MMCX housing and spin it within either the cable or worse, the connector in the headphone which can loosen and disconnect itself from the solder. 2-pins as a design are just more solid and less prone to this.


----------



## peter123

Finally:


----------



## Poganin

peter123 said:


> Finally:


Could you take a picture of the cable you got with it and tell me its length?


----------



## peter123

Poganin said:


> Could you take a picture of the cable you got with it and tell me its length?



1.2 meter:


----------



## Poganin

You got a different cable then me, then. Even the plugs and the splitter are different. Mine is only 1 metre long.


----------



## peter123

Poganin said:


> You got a different cable then me, then. Even the plugs and the splitter are different. Mine is only 1 metre long.



I'm sorry to hear that, did you contact the seller about it?


----------



## Poganin

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, did you contact the seller about it?


Nah. I've had enough trouble with that seller already, and everything else in the box was as it should have been. I was just curious.
I stuck a longer cable and it works fine for now. I will see about having the special screw-on connectors put on another cable.


----------



## iron2k

Poganin said:


> Nah. I've had enough trouble with that seller already, and everything else in the box was as it should have been. I was just curious.
> I stuck a longer cable and it works fine for now. I will see about having the special screw-on connectors put on another cable.


can you remind me the seller please... to avoid it.


----------



## Poganin

iron2k said:


> can you remind me the seller please... to avoid it.


YaoYaoTiger/Beteran.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> Finally:



Listen sir, you are not supposed to say that name. You little work around there won't save you for long from the censor bot.  You can't even write that name in a PM. Censor bot is always watching and it will adapt to your little trick.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Poganin said:


> YaoYaoTiger/Beteran.



He ripped you off with the cable too? I bet it was a return? Yeah, i'm never doing business with that rip off artist.


----------



## nraymond

jant71 said:


> Listen sir, you are not supposed to say that name. You little work around there won't save you for long from the censor bot.  You can't even write that name in a PM. Censor bot is always watching and it will adapt to your little trick.



Does anyone know if it's a permaban? Like, in 10 years, can we still not say the name? (BTW this whole situation reminds me of both the conservative Jewish interpretation of Deuteronomy 12:3-4 as well as Voldemort from Harry Potter...)


----------



## Poganin

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> He ripped you off with the cable too? I bet it was a return? Yeah, i'm never doing business with that rip off artist.


I saw nothing to suggest it was a return, and there really are no third-party cables with those mmcx connectors, so maybe I just got a unit from a batch with some crappy cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hallelujah!!! WOW! I received my brand spankin' new Sony A55 to basically upgrade and replace my A45, and i put in the Mr Walkman firmware and holy smokes, it immediately elevated the sound to the level of my Hiby R5!! The features and sound improved, and leaves the sound of my A45 in the dust. apparently i can also use this firmware for my A45, so i'm going to do that, though even with exFAT, it will only read up to 256GB chips, so i'll probably just upload the firmware, then retire it with my other old ass Sony's. The sound of the A55 now is incredibly wide, spacious, airy, with very articulate and punchy bass, with extended but very controlled highs. Extremely transparent, like the Hiby. It's even thinner and smaller than the A45. I'm so glad I didn't buy the android run A105 or higher Sony. The battery is going to last way longer, and I imagine the sound can't get much better for the money, so i'm extremely satisfied and now I get to keep going into yet another decade with the sony house sound in my ears.



In the third photo, is that black cable a Sony proprietary connector?


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> Listen sir, you are not supposed to say that name. You little work around there won't save you for long from the censor bot.  You can't even write that name in a PM. Censor bot is always watching and it will adapt to your little trick.



seeing that even after the ban, people still keep on guerrilla -talking about this brand in various thread and still list them in their profiles is saying something.. I'm starting to think it's a better solution to un-ban it and make them pay as donator/sponsor for this site instead? might be a win-win solution?


----------



## iron2k

jant71 said:


> Listen sir, you are not supposed to say that name. You little work around there won't save you for long from the censor bot.  You can't even write that name in a PM. Censor bot is always watching and it will adapt to your little trick.


i didn't even know it is banned 
what happened?


----------



## jant71

iron2k said:


> i didn't even know it is banned
> what happened?



D*mn IIRC. Think it was they copied Sony stuff. So long ago and KZ was doing Audio-Technica copies but they were never banned. A few did that early on to get sales and make money then they stopped doing it. Long time ago whatever it exactly was, and I am certainly against fakes and stuff,  but perhaps it could be lifted esp. if KZ who also faked Japan IEMS doesn't deserve a ban.

Sanford  copying Sony...




KZ copying AT...


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> D*mn IIRC. Think it was they copied Sony stuff. So long ago and KZ was doing Audio-Technica copies but they were never banned. A few did that early on to get sales and make money then they stopped doing it. Long time ago whatever it exactly was, and I am certainly against fakes and stuff,  but perhaps it could be lifted esp. if KZ who also faked Japan IEMS doesn't deserve a ban.


If certain brands are actually banned for this, I think it’s really silly.   Producing a fake/knock-off, and passing it off as the real item, is very different that simply copying the general design of some famous brands.  I think most reasonably knowledgeable consumers know that a KZ that looks like a Campfire Audio is gonna sound very different, and I don‘t think Sony lost much sales because of similar looking IEMs.  In fact, I think continuing to copy other brand’s designs is a surefire way to limit one’s success.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> In the third photo, is that black cable a Sony proprietary connector?



Yes it is. I'm an unapologetic Sony DAP fanboy and i've had it for years.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> In the third photo, is that black cable a Sony proprietary connector?


----------



## nraymond

iron2k said:


> i didn't even know it is banned
> what happened?



I forget the details, but it involved someone from the company tying to influence or buy coverage, I think by obscuring who they were by asking someone else to create an account here on the boards for them. They weren’t following the rules of the board. Not sure if there was an official dialog with higher ups at the company when it happened before the ban took place. It also probably didn’t help that they had a number of “homage” IEMs at the time (I’m borrowing a term from the watch world where companies make watches that look like other watches but are slightly different and have their own branding, vs fake watches which copy the branding, violate intellectual property and attempt to pass themselves off as a watch from another company). Not that I recall anyone from the board directly expressing any concerns over homage IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

iron2k said:


> i didn't even know it is banned
> what happened?



U can look at @Slater 's signature to see some details of banned CHIFI.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

As long as they don't ban NiceHCK, because the NX7 mk III kicks @$$, and i don't care what anybody says...extremely underrated. Their next resin shell iem is going to be their big break through.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@peter123  Well??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> D*mn IIRC. Think it was they copied Sony stuff. So long ago and KZ was doing Audio-Technica copies but they were never banned. A few did that early on to get sales and make money then they stopped doing it. Long time ago whatever it exactly was, and I am certainly against fakes and stuff,  but perhaps it could be lifted esp. if KZ who also faked Japan IEMS doesn't deserve a ban.
> 
> Sanford  copying Sony...
> 
> KZ copying AT...



The XBA 6in1 was a very good budget hybrid. Very enjoyable with such a wide soundstage, but the 'phones failed at the connector. Just like the 4in1.


----------



## iron2k

thanks a lot for the info @jant71 @nraymond and @baskingshark


----------



## courierdriver

bhima said:


> Yep. MMCX should be deprecated by now. 2-pin is more widely used now and with good reason. MMCX is just asking to be broken within the IEM and not at the cable, so you need to buy new headphones instead of just a cable.
> 
> I won't buy any MMCX headphones at this point.


Yup, very much agreed. I always steer away from anything that uses MMCX. 2 pin isn't perfect either, but it's way better than MMCX.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

peter123 said:


> Finally:


That packaging is out of control.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Jan 12, 2021)

iron2k said:


> i didn't even know it is banned
> what happened?


A couple brands are reportedly associated with or subsidiaries of AliExpress vendors who seemingly did sketchy things here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/post-13634842

Which is a shame because the deeteesix is fantastic and i have high hopes for the emteethreehundred. But sketchy behavior shouldn't be tolerated so I'm not questioning the ban, as people more vested and informed than i made the call.


----------



## peter123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @peter123  Well??



I don't like to jump to conclusions (haven't got much time with them yet) but first impressions are very very favorable. Walks all over the Tape Pro for sure


----------



## peter123

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> That packaging is out of control.



Yeah, before I opened the package I wondered what the heck they've sent me. Biggest IEM retail package I've ever seen lol.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 13, 2021)

To those who are new, just avoid the banned stuffs and go for the legitimate. Get exposed to more gears and you will know what's good or bad. Of course, having tried/owned TOTL gears will definitely help you to discern. Most importantly, enjoy the music.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 13, 2021)

Just got the Leisurely Audio L12 in the mail my o my the details they pull out of songs are amazing! Need to use them for a little while but right off the bat I'm loving them 




Graph for anyone interested:


----------



## dcd564

Dsnuts said:


> Luna is more organic sounding in nature has a bit more warmth to the mid bands but Zen comes really close to the technical ability of the Luna at less than half the cost.  This graph looks exaclty like how I am hearing them. slight upper mid forwardness, very exellent imaging and detailed from top to bottom. Bass is tight punchy and digs deep. Staging being semi open is excellent on the Zen as well. Folks that own the NM2+ should be familiar with this tuning curve. These would be the upgrade.


It seems like the Zen might have better tonality than the Luna. The Luna’s technically ability supposed to be outstanding, but tonality is average. If the Zen can have great tonality and get close to the Luna’s technical ability, then I could see why people would call the Zen better.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 13, 2021)

I have to admit when I got the Zen I wasn't expecting them to be at the refinement level they are. I knew they were going to be a good earphone but wow. I am gonna let you all know. These might be THE benchmark for dynamics under 1K price tag. I really can't find anything about them that I would actually say is an issue, not the design, not the sound, Oh wait I take that back, since they are semi open the isolation is just OK. Bass does seem to get drowned a bit by outside noise.

I know some will take issue with the DUW-03 cable as it is a thicker 8 cored cable but believe me that cable is outstanding on both the SA6 and on the Zen brings out the detail on both IEMs.  ( Some guys like them some thin cables as it won't weigh so heavy on their small heads. I don't know) I seen a complaint about just this on the SA6 thread.


----------



## dabaiyan

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got the Leisurely Audio L12 in the mail my o my the details they pull out of songs are amazing! Need to use them for a little while but right off the bat I'm loving them
> 
> Graph for anyone interested:


I‘m also very close to purchasing these until I saw their new EST series....would like to hear more impressions before deciding which one to get.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of KBEAR new Limpid Pro 8 strand cable:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/post-16103282


----------



## PCgaming4ever

dabaiyan said:


> I‘m also very close to purchasing these until I saw their new EST series....would like to hear more impressions before deciding which one to get.


Yes the EST is also very nice I've heard this Facebook group has lots of post and comparisons with the Leisurely series just happened to stumble on it when searching through google for some reviews. You will need to use Google translate because it's all in Chinese https://www.facebook.com/groups/913202265767549/


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Also from the description looks like Leisurely added some more bass to the new E7 revision


----------



## bhima

ChrisOc said:


> My review of KBEAR new Limpid Pro 8 strand cable:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/post-16103282


Great review! I love the cable too.

 For the other side of the spectrum, I bought a Nicehck 16 core copper cable. It is also very well made and only $10. I bought it hoping it would slightly trim the 4K peak on the Starfields and it seems to do just that by about a dB or so:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a6a4c4dqtueS0


----------



## jmwant

Not a new discovery, but the new color variant of Freya looks super cool. Its not available where I live or else I'd definitely give it an audition.


----------



## The3DCie

I find surprising there has been quite a lot of talk about OpenHeart resin IEMs and nobody has noticed the "DJ" all metal OpenHeart that sells for about the same price, or perhaps even lower?

I'm talking about those IEMs: https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005001293604778.html

Has nobody given them a shot?

I did buy them a while back, in November I think, and I found them really well built, they are so tiny and beautiful!   
And the cable that comes with them is a big, good cable, amazing to see that kind of cable (and accessories, 2 sets of tips, a rigid case, a cable tie!) for such a low price!  

As for the sound I just really discovered how they really sound 2 days ago!

Let me explain, the cable that comes with this pair is wonderful but the ear hooks are way too stiff and I couldn't get a good fit with these IEMs, no matter how much tip rolling I tried, they kept popping out of my ears after a few seconds, very frustrating...
So, even if they sounded great from the little I could hear before they pop out of my ears, I decided to take them back in their storage and give them in my next batch of giveaway for charity...

And yesterday, while I'm waiting for an MMCX version of KBear Limpid for one of my earbuds, I decided to use this wonderful cable on those earbuds, just to see they were popping out as well!! But they didn't pop out with the cable they come with so I realized the fault was probably on the cable and not on the IEMs!  

Ok I should have thought about that earlier, but, anyway...

Long story short, I have now tried those "OpenHeart DJ" with the thin cable that comes with my earbuds (which doesn't have any ear hook, yeah!) and they sound really really good!  
Bass is on the heavy side, I don't think I've ever had a set that have so much bass so it's probably basshead level (though I'm not a basshead by any means so don't quote on that!) but in the same way the sound isn't muffled or on the dark side at all! The driver is obviously well controlled and details are good, as well a great soundstage, at leats for an IEM. Highs aren't harsh to my ears though I'm rarely disturbed by high-mids or treble, so keep that in mind.
As i'm listening at low volumes, the fact that it's a V-shaped IEM is a good thing as I get that "loudness" effect without any need for an EQ.

All in all they have a really nice smooth sound, a pleasure to listen to for long period of time!  

Now I need to cut the ear hooks of that cable so that I can use it with the IEMs it comes with!


----------



## dabaiyan

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yes the EST is also very nice I've heard this Facebook group has lots of post and comparisons with the Leisurely series just happened to stumble on it when searching through google for some reviews. You will need to use Google translate because it's all in Chinese https://www.facebook.com/groups/913202265767549/


Ah, I didn't know there is a facebook group, joined. I do read Chinese so it's no problem for me. If anyone like to know what they say, I can translate. It seems ther is also a D series which is a DD and BA hybrid line, even more choices to make.....


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 13, 2021)

dabaiyan said:


> Ah, I didn't know there is a facebook group, joined. I do read Chinese so it's no problem for me. If anyone like to know what they say, I can translate. It seems ther is also a D series which is a DD and BA hybrid line, even more choices to make.....


Yeah I saw the D series which looked really good for the price as well. I read that the D7 had a little more bass than the L12 but not as much detail. Also I'll keep you in mind next time I need some Chinese translated


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bhima said:


> Great review! I love the cable too.
> 
> For the other side of the spectrum, I bought a Nicehck 16 core copper cable. It is also very well made and only $10. I bought it hoping it would slightly trim the 4K peak on the Starfields and it seems to do just that by about a dB or so:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a6a4c4dqtueS0



I got this very cable on my Shoeur Tape Pro, and it shaves the peaks and lifts the bass. Excellent synergy between the two.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I got this very cable on my Shoeur Tape Pro, and it shaves the peaks and lifts the bass. Excellent synergy between the two.



I've ordered a C16-3 cable with balanced 4.4mm termination, taking advantage of the ongoing sale. Looking forward to finding out how my ZAX would respond (and the TD06 as well)


----------



## jmwant

See Audio Yume! These are probably the best looking iems in it's range. Getting good reviews everywhere.


----------



## dabaiyan

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I saw the D series which looked really good for the price as well. I read that the D7 had a little more bass than the L12 but not as much detail. Also I'll keep you in mind next time I need some Chinese translated


Yeah, the review also said it has very similar tonality to the L12, with thicker mids but less detail and seperation, so I think I'm gonna go for the D7. 1DD+6BA for ~$180 is way too tempting.


----------



## Owludio

MT300. I must say that even if I've paid a full $160 price for it, - there wouldn't be any buyers' remorse. The bass-head dream. But that would limit my ability to enjoy it. *Can anyone tell, if MT300 bass will decrease with burn-in?*
What was a total surprise though, - how well these metal shells fit my used to custom-universal resin ears. *MT300 is the best fitting metal IEM! Period.* Isolation is also surprisingly good, so much so, that I could use it in NYC subway if I wasn't weary of moisture condensate. 
Fiio could learn a few things. Unlike FD5,- MT300 I didn't have to uglify with band-aid tape. My cable is right under 120 cm. This is a good cable that brings mids forward, so flattening this V will be a challenge.
MT300 impressed me out of the box, even though tuning is nowhere as "audiophile precise" as FD5, - the stage is comparable in size. I would say MT300 is deeper, while FD5 is more airy and open.
FD5 has noticeable sub-bass roll-off, so bass-heads shall move on. At 20hour point FD5 is finally better than FD1, noticeably so, but value is questionable, as FH3 is still my favorite Fiio that doesn't have fuzzy DD treble and rolled of sub-bass.
BA treble is always an issue for me, but DD treble is usually worse and FD5 is not an exception. Will see if another 80 hours will change that.
MT300 treble is also problematic, but it has already improved in 2 hours, and if what one reviewer said, that in MT300 ABM is used for mids(BA is a super-twitter), then it needs a lot of burn-in time as well.



At the end of the day, literally, - I'm satisfied with both, but FD5 has potential for mods due to its removable nozzle, and it also serves as a lesson to stay away from this form-factor, so DUNU Zen is officially off my list. I'm not paying $700 to put tape on top of "fancy design".
The 2nd lesson is to keep an eye on upcoming Senxxx creations, as MT300 appears to be as innovative as Tri I3, while ergonomics and build quality is superior.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 13, 2021)

dabaiyan said:


> Yeah, the review also said it has very similar tonality to the L12, with thicker mids but less detail and seperation, so I think I'm gonna go for the D7. 1DD+6BA for ~$180 is way too tempting.


After listening to the L12 for a few hours it sounds great the only area I wish was a little better was the bass. Don't get me wrong it can punch very hard especially for a all BA IEM I just found it a hair lacking in some songs in the and even just a slight I mean slight like .5db tweak to the  60~120hz area helped round it out completely maybe it will fix itself after some burn in. However I need to keep testing before I come to my final conclusions. The details and separation are amazing on it compared to my ThieAudio Legacy 3 and TSMR 3. I can pick out things I completely missed or struggled to hear on the Legacy 3 and TSMR and their is nothing in the upper frequencies I don't like.


----------



## lgcubana

Owludio said:


> MT300. I must say that even if I've paid a full $160 price for it, - there wouldn't be any buyers' remorse. The bass-head dream. But that would limit my ability to enjoy it. *Can anyone tell, if MT300 bass will decrease with burn-in?*
> What was a total surprise though, - how well these metal shells fit my used to custom-universal resin ears. *MT300 is the best fitting metal IEM! Period.* Isolation is also surprisingly good, so much so, that I could use it in NYC subway if I wasn't weary of moisture condensate.
> Fiio could learn a few things. Unlike *FD5,- MT300 I didn't have to uglify with band-aid tape. *My cable is right under 120 cm. This is a good cable that brings mids forward, so flattening this V will be a challenge.
> ...
> ...


What is the rationale for taping up the FD5 ?


----------



## JEHL

I wonder what people here would consider BA IEMs capable of slamming hard with bass, albeit not necessarily in a way that the slam would outstay its welcome.

Mainly asking because out of curiosity I once asked how to recreate the ER2XR with a home made IEM on the thread of the same name. The answer I got for bass was 1 Knowles BK and 4 Sonion 2389s... So that's 5 BAs per side JUST FOR THE BASS! And I imagine ER2XR is not exactly basshead either... But perfectly capable of slamming hard when asked for I assume.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the MT300 does settle down in the bass department, but it's still a thicker presentation than say the A7 or NM2+. That's why I like it so much. It's MUSICAL and technical, with that unique treble and that enveloping stage. It's not a thin noted iem by any stretch, so if you're the kind that wants ultra transparency and lighter note presentation, the MT300 isn't for you. It's on the warmish side.


----------



## Owludio

lgcubana said:


> What is the rationale for taping up the FD5 ?


I'm not blocking vents, just reduce pressure points. This way it securely rests inside the concha without scratching. I only tape the sharp edges. M3 band aid tape is soft rubbery foam tape. Later I will figure out something better. 

Fd5 has potential as I tried incerting pieces of foam in that roomy nozzles, and it changes sound more than cable does. 
I already like it but compared to powerful bass of FH7, - is a bit disappointing. With this tuning it doesn't beat Blessing2. When burn in completed, will post on Fd5 thread.


----------



## cleg

My video about Tripowin TC-01. Subjectively, it's the tuning that I prefer in the affordable segment: fun, but with a good resolution and coherence


----------



## ErkH

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1KX4y1u7UG
here is a teardown video of tin t1 plus and kbear believe.
the takeaway from this video is that light can pass through the 98% beryllium-plated diaphragm of tin t1 plus while kbear believe's diaphragm is not transparent


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 14, 2021)

Received the Tiandirenhe TD06 (?) in green and gold this evening. The cable-less option cost me $24 and it's making do with one of my spare KZ specials for now.

AE link: https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNu8TK1

This company honestly does a bad job at describing exactly what they are selling, but these are the ones that have a single DD, sport the same shell as the Openheart resin/Smabat black bat and come with three pairs of tuning nozzles (coloured black, red and blue). I'll need more time to experiment with the nozzles, but the blue tuning is what I'm going with for now.

Fit and comfort is sublime, especially after swapping the stock silicones for Sony MH750 tips. The contours allow the shell to sit securely in my outer ear and achieving a good deal is effortless.

How does it sound? Well, the bass is prominent on this one, with a surprising degree of sub-bass extension. Unlike my ZAX and SSP, these are perfectly happy to thump and growl in a visceral manner. Thankfully, while these are warm and bassy, they don't come across as dark and recessed. The mids and treble are definitely not as pronounced as the lower frequencies, and there is maybe a bit of mid-bass bloat, but detail retrieval is adequate if not class leading. The overall presentation is on the intimate, closed-in side at the moment, with not a great deal of width and depth to the soundstage and feeling somewhat short on "air", but they may yet open up a little with burn-in and a balanced cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 14, 2021)

Importance of burn in. So my statement here is not to pursuade folks about burn in. Truth is burn in affects some earphones not so much others. I burn in everything as a rule. In the case of the Zen. It has clearly benefited from burn in. Now that I have a good 150 hours on it. Zen has clearly left the building. It has become a beast of an earphone. Tonal balancing like I mentioned before is spot on. I am critically listening to them for my review and this morning it has become even a higher end IEM than when I was listening to them a few days ago.

Sound has expanded for a wider deeper stage. Sound has become prestine with even beter technicalities. Details in all directions. For speedy driver fans. Zen might take the cake for the speediest drivers in the industry. Even over their own Lunas. What does that mean? If your into your speed metal. The Zens are the ultimate solution. Not just metal but for every single genre I listen to. These are blowing my mind the more and more I listen to them.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Dsnuts said:


> Importance of burn in. So my statement here is not to pursuade folks about burn in. Truth is burn in affects some earphones not so much others. I burn in everything as a rule. In the case of the Zen. It has clearly benefited from burn in. Now that I have a good 150 hours on it. Zen has clearly left the building. It has become a beast of an earphone. Tonal balancing like I mentioned before is spot on. I am critically listening to them for my review and this morning it has become even a higher end IEM than when I was listening to them a few days ago.
> 
> Sound has expanded for a wider deeper stage. Sound has become presitne with even beter technicalities. Details in all directions. For speedy driver fans. Zen might take the cake for the speediest drivers in the industry. Even over their own Lunas. What does that mean? If your into your speed metal. The Zens are the ultimate solution. Not just metal but for every single genre I listen to. These are blowing my mind the more and more I listen to them.



An exciting prospect for me - probably only 10 hours in now and loving every minute.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya don't skimp on the burn in on them. They clearly benefit from burn in no question. The Zens balanced out of my Fiio M15 is mind blowing. It is dumb how good it sounds.

I had a realization just how good the Zens are this morning. There is no question at the given price point they are amazing. I did so many reviews last year and the Zens are leaving just about everything I reviewed previously in the dust. It is as close to a perfect sound as I can think of and that is what is mind blowing to me.

Zen is the perfect name for the earphones. Looks like Dunu has learned a thing or two in bringing out the Luna and actually advanced a few things beyond that. Zen is your island phone. Zen is a state of mind and you will get that listening to these. Zen in my book will be the bench for all dynamics in the 1K range. Just crazy how good.

Folks that want to leave the mid fi realm and enter what a true high end earphone sound like. Zen is the perfect earphones to start with.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Dsnuts said:


> Importance of burn in. So my statement here is not to pursuade folks about burn in. Truth is burn in affects some earphones not so much others. I burn in everything as a rule. In the case of the Zen. It has clearly benefited from burn in. Now that I have a good 150 hours on it. Zen has clearly left the building. It has become a beast of an earphone. Tonal balancing like I mentioned before is spot on. I am critically listening to them for my review and this morning it has become even a higher end IEM than when I was listening to them a few days ago.
> 
> Sound has expanded for a wider deeper stage. Sound has become prestine with even beter technicalities. Details in all directions. For speedy driver fans. Zen might take the cake for the speediest drivers in the industry. Even over their own Lunas. What does that mean? If your into your speed metal. The Zens are the ultimate solution. Not just metal but for every single genre I listen to. These are blowing my mind the more and more I listen to them.


Yes I didn't really believe in burn in before I got my L12 in but all the reviews on TaoBao said you need to burn them in. The bass was very slightly lacking and the mids were a touch shouty at higher volumes still really good sounding but was missing something. I figured what the heck let me try so I left them playing all night which would put about 20hrs total on them and when I picked them up this morning something had changed. I couldn't believe it the change was wasn't drastic but it was just enough to fix the small issues and brought some more bass (they actually have more than my Thieaudio L3 now) and cleaned up the shoutyness. Know it could be just my ears getting used to the sound but I swear they sound slightly different. I will note this is the first ones I've heard a noticable change in tone after using them for a while. Is it snake oil old wives tail who knows but it might not be as crazy as I thought it was. My guess is really what your doing is loosing up the diaphragm.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've heard of burn in many times over the years but never really knew to what extent it makes a difference and if it is the brain or technology adjusting, or both! Anyway, I'll try with the ZEN and leave them overnight tonight.


----------



## Dsnuts

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yes I didn't really believe in burn in before I got my L12 in but all the reviews on TaoBao said you need to burn them in. The bass was very slightly lacking and the mids were a touch shouty at higher volumes still really good sounding but was missing something. I figured what the heck let me try so I left them playing all night which would put about 20hrs total on them and when I picked them up this morning something had changed. I couldn't believe it the change was wasn't drastic but it was just enough to fix the small issues and brought some more bass (they actually have more than my Thieaudio L3 now) and cleaned up the shoutyness. Know it could be just my ears getting used to the sound but I swear they sound slightly different. I will note this is the first ones I've heard a noticable change in tone after using them for a while. Is it snake oil old wives tail who knows but it might not be as crazy as I thought it was. My guess is really what your doing is loosing up the diaphragm.



No harm in burning in stuff. Especailly when manufacturers suggest it. Fiio for example in a PM told me to burn in their FD5 for 100 plus hours. Beyond believing burn in works or not. If there is even a 1% change the sound will be better. Why not?


----------



## FlacFan (Jan 14, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the MT300 does settle down in the bass department, but it's still a thicker presentation than say the A7 or NM2+. That's why I like it so much. It's MUSICAL and technical, with that unique treble and that enveloping stage. It's not a thin noted iem by any stretch, so if you're the kind that wants ultra transparency and lighter note presentation, the MT300 isn't for you. It's on the warmish side.



I joined the MT300 club. I also purchased the NiceHCK NX7 Mk III. Needless to say - this all your fault, ehem enthusiasm about those IEM's.

I am not regretting though. They both sound really good right out of the gate. I am rotating them with my TFZ No.3 and the NiceHCK DB3.

To my ears the MT300 and the TFZ are pretty close to each other and so are the two NiceHCK. I am not very good in describing sound using all those fancy key words, but the NX7 Mk III appears to be more refined than the DB3.

The MT300 beats every other IEM in the accessory category. At first I thought I had ordered a book. Scratching my head when I got the package. Then the box...oh mei...what a presentation. However the smell is really horrible. They should use odorless glue - it's not that hard.

Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyways back on track. I will be focused on Zen full time all the time.
I can say what separates the Zens from other mid fi offerings. That naturalness is stunning. Zens have some of the best timbre for sound I have heard since my old FX850 with a much higher end tuning. It makes a big difference to me.

Zens while leaning a bit more toward neutral in tuning is not exactly that either which is what makes them so good. Dunu added just enough coloration for the benefit of music listening. So in that way for neutral purists they might not cut it but for folks that actually love listening to your music. Just astounding how good. 



FlacFan said:


> I joined the MT300 club. I also purchased the NiceHCK NX7 Mk III. Needless to say - this all your fault, ehem enthusiasm about those IEM's.
> 
> I am not regretting though. They both sound really good right out of the gate. I am rotating them with my TFZ No.3 and the NiceHCK DB3.
> 
> ...



Discovering new sound for you is what this thread is all about. I have the NX7 3rd myself. Awesome set for certain.


----------



## tgx78




----------



## Scuba Devils

Just finished work so night #2 with ZEN can commence.


----------



## brsdrgn

I had a problem with the stock cable of lz a7 and it wasn't surprising that NiceHCK sent a replacement cable after showing them the issue. This store has one of the best customer service and  I can honestly say that I check their store first before I buy sth on AE.

When they were sending the replacement cable I decided to give a chance to NiceHCK C4-3 cable with 4.4 mm balanced plug.




Oh boy. This cable is so beautiful. Such a thick beautiful looking cable. It's also quite heavy too. 




When the delivery guy brought me the package, it was really cold. I understand that it finally started to snow here beautifully and  it's quite cold outside. The cable was so cold and stiff. I thought it might get softer after it stays in the room temperature. It's been almost a week and this stiffness didn't go away. It's like a snake now after I lift it up and can preserve its shape for a few second then starts slightly bending. 😁




This is such a thick hard fuller sounding cable. It's stubborn a bit but I'm more stubborn to use it. The sound got fuller and has more resolution. The imaging got better and scene got slightly smaller. Mmcx connectors are really tight. It sits quite well and I have to force it to turn around. 

Additionally, I decided to use A7's stock cable with my tin t2+ and you know what? They are a perfect match imho. 




The scene got bigger, technicality improved and I started to enjoy my tin t2+ as well. I use it on my phone and I like that I don't need to amp t2+. I can still get the most out of it with my phone. I think I didn't appreciate t2+ much when I was comparing it to Heart Mirror. HM still gets my heart but t2+ definitely deserves my respect  as I don't need to carry my dap with me like I did it with HM.


----------



## StacoHRP

brsdrgn said:


> I had a problem with the stock cable of lz a7 and it wasn't surprising that NiceHCK sent a replacement cable after showing them the issue. This store has one of the best customer service and  I can honestly say that I check their store first before I buy sth on AE.
> 
> When they were sending the replacement cable I decided to give a chance to NiceHCK C4-3 cable with 4.4 mm balanced plug.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
what phone you are use with T2 Plus?


----------



## brsdrgn

StacoHRP said:


> Hi,
> what phone you are use with T2 Plus?


I use it with Lenovo Z6 pro.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> I joined the MT300 club. I also purchased the NiceHCK NX7 Mk III. Needless to say - this all your fault, ehem enthusiasm about those IEM's.
> 
> I am not regretting though. They both sound really good right out of the gate. I am rotating them with my TFZ No.3 and the NiceHCK DB3.
> 
> ...



They both get better as time goes on. I spent so much time finding synergy between 'phones and DAPS. The MT300 play best with my X3 III and R5. The NX7 mk III with the Sony A55 and R5. Quickly making their way up the charts are the Tape Pro and A55. The MT300 just make me smile with that bass and treble extention on pop and jazz. NX7 mk III are my metal music go to. They can handle the fastest of tracks with ease. Sadly, one of my cats finally managed to chew one of my cable. It was the pure copper cable i had on my Tape Pro from HCK, which made me sad. Had to switch to a silver plated, and order a new pair of coppers from HCK. The Pros sing a beautiful song with pure copper, but they aren't bad at all with the Rhyme on them. 

cheers @FlacFan and enjoy!!


----------



## bhima (Jan 14, 2021)

ErkH said:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1KX4y1u7UG
> here is a teardown video of tin t1 plus and kbear believe.
> the takeaway from this video is that light can pass through the 98% beryllium-plated diaphragm of tin t1 plus while kbear believe's diaphragm is not transparent



Interesting. Pure Be should look like Mylar, which is what the Believe driver looks like. Maybe the Tin is even a thinner substrate of Be?

EDIT: Also, I thought Be was pretty toxic. Not sure that guy should be handling it with his bare hands but maybe its only toxic aerosolized? And why does he sound like a Chinese Chipmunk? was that vid sped up and I didn't notice because I couldn't read Chinese?


----------



## Gee Simpson

I'm liking the sound of these MT300's! If only I had ordered a pair...oh wait


----------



## thebigredpolos

peter123 said:


> Yeah, before I opened the package I wondered what the heck they've sent me. Biggest IEM retail package I've ever seen lol.


I'm curious, is the grill of your MT300 a standard "dotted" grill, or do you have a spiral pattern?  I've seen both in photos/reviews.

Dotted:



 

Spiral:


----------



## CopperFox

I'm also liking the MT300s after a few hours with them. They have a very detailed and balanced sound. These are certainly NOT bass light like that weird FR graph in their marketing materials. Actually these sound nothing like that graph. Does anyone have some actual measurements?

These also seem to like the highest gain setting on all amps I tried so far (Geshelli Archel Pro 2.5, Ibasso DX22EX8 and DX159). Lower gain settings have a thinner more high-forward sound.

At their current price they could be the best value set at the moment.


----------



## TheVortex

CopperFox said:


> I'm also liking the MT300s after a few hours with them. They have a very detailed and balanced sound. These are certainly NOT bass light like that weird FR graph in their marketing materials. Actually these sound nothing like that graph. Does anyone have some actual measurements?
> 
> These also seem to like the highest gain setting on all amps I tried so far (Geshelli Archel Pro 2.5, Ibasso DX22EX8 and DX159). Lower gain settings have a thinner more high-forward sound.
> 
> At their current price they could be the best value set at the moment.



Glad you like them and they are much better than expected. Mine are also the dotted covers and not the spiral ones.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Ya don't skimp on the burn in on them. They clearly benefit from burn in no question. The Zens balanced out of my Fiio M15 is mind blowing. It is dumb how good it sounds.
> 
> I had a realization just how good the Zens are this morning. There is no question at the given price point they are amazing. I did so many reviews last year and the Zens are leaving just about everything I reviewed previously in the dust. It is as close to a perfect sound as I can think of and that is what is mind blowing to me.
> 
> ...


Any initial thoughts on the Zen compared to the IT07.   I realize it’s a bit of 🍎 & 🍊.


----------



## Poganin

brsdrgn said:


> This store has one of the best customer service and I can honestly say that I check their store first before I buy sth on AE.


I agree. Great customer service and really helpful. One of their cables broke on me after a few months and they took it back, no questions asked, after I made a video showing them the issue, and sent me a new one free of charge. They even covered the cost of return postage.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 14, 2021)

Good question. Tonality and timbre I would give the slight edge to the Zens. Vocal lovers would love the Zens. IT07 has this liquid quality to the sound that makes them among one of the best hybrids in the market with supreme bass control and the lowest hitting bass around. Sub bass focused, imaging on both earphones are superb. IT07 has more of a traditional reference sound balancing.. Zens are a bit more harmonish but with high levels of technical ability.  Both have great stage and depth.

If you fellas own the A7 or the NM2+ or both .. Think much higher levels of both earphones and I think you can understand what the IT07 and the Zens are like. Just like the cost difference on the A7 vs the NM2+ Their higher end brethren cost accordingly $899 for the IT07, $699 for the Zens.

If your considering upgrading to either one. You gotta ask yourself. Do you want one of the best hybrids in the market or one of the best dynamics in the market. Either earphones are just stupendously good. So the mids of the IT07 is actually the nice dynamic Ibasso is using and the upper details are all done with the 6 BAs on tap so naturalness and tonality is also wicked good on the IT07. 
 Upgrade to these would be 







Upgrade to these would be




I ain't gonna lie. These two earphones will trade punches and I don't know who would win. Both are exceptional and I consider both clearly in the TOTL territory. Obviously the Zens have the better value of the two.  IT07 as some astounding bass with a liquid sound presentation. Zen has this dimensional highly technical and clean resolving character that is also very addictive. Pick your poison. Both are substantial imo.


----------



## FlacFan

thebigredpolos said:


> I'm curious, is the grill of your MT300 a standard "dotted" grill, or do you have a spiral pattern?  I've seen both in photos/reviews.



Dotted.

Cheers


----------



## kmmbd

Well, I didn't expect the Zen to compete with multi-BA and hybrid IEMs when they were first announced. @audio123 did tell me that they were on that level of technical refinement along with the cohesion of a single-driver IEM, so fair play to him - he was spot on. Heck, I compared them briefly against the Sony IER-M9 (a pricier IEM and generally very well-regarded) and barring a bit better imaging on the M9 and slightly extended upper-treble, the Zen was basically neck-to-neck and I even preferred Zen's midrange rendition and bass response over the Sony IEM.

$700 is a lot of money, but I am fairly certain a single-DD IEM sounding this good would likely cost over $1000 just a few years back. The accessories are also of great quality. The DUW-03 cable alone makes this a great packaging, even though I find that cable to be a tad on the heavy side (just nitpicking).

Overall, one of those IEMs that I'd encourage people to demo or try if possible. The tuning is so well done that barring the staunchest bass-head/treble-heads everyone will likely find their jam here.

Will soon post comparisons against Moondrop S8, Dunu SA6 and Beyerdynamic Xelento.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ...Sadly, one of my cats finally managed to chew one of my cable.
> cheers @FlacFan and enjoy!!



You should keep you audio gear and the catnip separate...

Cheers


----------



## audio123

kmmbd said:


> Well, I didn't expect the Zen to compete with multi-BA and hybrid IEMs when they were first announced. @audio123 did tell me that they were on that level of technical refinement along with the cohesion of a single-driver IEM, so fair play to him - he was spot on. Heck, I compared them briefly against the Sony IER-M9 (a pricier IEM and generally very well-regarded) and barring a bit better imaging on the M9 and slightly extended upper-treble, the Zen was basically neck-to-neck and I even preferred Zen's midrange rendition and bass response over the Sony IEM.
> 
> $700 is a lot of money, but I am fairly certain a single-DD IEM sounding this good would likely cost over $1000 just a few years back. The accessories are also of great quality. The DUW-03 cable alone makes this a great packaging, even though I find that cable to be a tad on the heavy side (just nitpicking).
> 
> ...


Haha this is why it is extremely important to listen/own TOTL IEMs to know what is the best the market has to offer before one can make a solid recommendation. 

I said this before, "Different opinions are certain as we are all different individuals. I personally believe that it is important to hear TOTL flagship IEMs to fully understand what good sound is. For example, person A only has experience with under 50 USD IEM while person B has experience with different IEMs up to 2000 USD. Next, in the assessment of a 150 USD IEM, person A will say it is the best IEM he/she has tried while person B will feel it is just alright and competent at its price point. It is evident that it is not easy to please person B due to his/her exposure. In recent times, the standard for IEMs keeps increasing in this ever-competive market and it has come to a point of saturation in which there are many good IEMs but just a few game changing IEMs. Of course, there are other factors that come into play such as source, tips and listening preferences. I am of the opinion that something good can shine with anything. To sum up, reference point, experience and listening preferences are the fundamentals. The more experienced you are, the easier it is for you to discern what's good. Ultimately, it is to enjoy the music. Cheers and Happy Listening! "

Enjoy the music everyone!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've had/have TOTL, mid-fi, and budget, and it also depends on signature preferences. At the moment, i'm digging the mid-fi and budget 'phones i've got, the sources are extremely good, and play some high high res music. Currently i'm having fun bouncing from set to set, discovering different synergies, sound signatures, and just having fun with it. Had I spent $2,000 on one set, i'd have pretty much that one sound. that one set. not sure the fun in that for a zenith end sound, though curiosity definitely does creep in, and i tell myself i could make payments on something, but reality makes it less likely to take the plunge.


----------



## unifutomaki

I'm perfectly happy to continue playing within the budget end of the spectrum, both for the sake of fiscal prudence and because I believe that it is often much more difficult to engineer a good sounding budget product given a limited bill of materials and the need to keep costs down. My goal in this hobby is to find these gems in the rough and to find kicka** musical enjoyment without spending hundreds and thousands on something that will eventually be superseded anyway.


----------



## slex

Another Tony Stark favorite? ☺️


----------



## Slideshow

unifutomaki said:


> I'm perfectly happy to continue playing within the budget end of the spectrum, both for the sake of fiscal prudence and because I believe that it is often much more difficult to engineer a good sounding budget product given a limited bill of materials and the need to keep costs down. My goal in this hobby is to find these gems in the rough and to find kicka** musical enjoyment without spending hundreds and thousands on something that will eventually be superseded anyway.



I thought the same way but soon realized that after about 10 to 15 budget 'OK' iem's I could have just saved that money and bought one of the top tier excellent pairs.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slideshow said:


> I thought the same way but soon realized that after about 10 to 15 budget 'OK' iem's I could have just saved that money and bought one of the top tier excellent pairs.



And yet, without having tried those budget IEMs, it's hard to know what kind of sound one even likes. Playing with different sound signatures and presentations is part of the hobby after all, and there is not a one-size-fits-all IEM. You'll want different IEMs for different moods, genres, usage contexts, sources, and how much is all that going to cost then?

Budget IEMs (and by budget, I mean < $100) are also improving year on year. My $40 SSP, for instance, is good enough that I have little appetite for splurging on anything higher-tier. My $24 Tiandirenhe is currently putting a big smile on my face. There will be no end to the spending - the question is therefore whether one listens to gear or listens to music.


----------



## slex

Who took this image? 🤣


----------



## Gesugao

slex said:


> Who took this image? 🤣


He will hear your prayer only if you spend enough on audio gear.


----------



## CopperFox

I adhere to the church of the flying litz cable monster - whenever someone is measuring frequency response, he is changing the results with His loosely bound appendage.


----------



## Poganin

CopperFox said:


> I adhere to the church of the flying litz cable monster - whenever someone is measuring frequency response, he is changing the results with His loosely bound appendage.


Now that's a deity I can follow!


----------



## unifutomaki

CopperFox said:


> I adhere to the church of the flying litz cable monster - whenever someone is measuring frequency response, he is changing the results with His loosely bound appendage.



Appendage, you say 😏


----------



## dharmasteve

slex said:


> Who took this image? 🤣


That is neat man.


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> That is neat man.


Inunciated Gospel? ☺️


----------



## Q Mass

slex said:


> Another Tony Stark favorite? ☺


I love the look of those (except for the gold/champaign finish), and have often thought of buying a pair simply because of their looks (driver compliment is also intruiging though).
Along with the NF NM2+ they're probably my favourite looking iem.
I'd almost buy the NM2+ based on looks alone, but I'm a bit of a basshead and fear from reviews that it might not _quite_ meet my bass needs.
I also like the look of my IMR EDP, and some of the other models which I don't own (Rah looks good IMO), and Bob says he's going to be slightly reducing the size of the next models, and introducing pure beryllium DD's to the mix, both of which have me very interested.
Hopefully he has plans for a model in a price bracket I can afford, but a step up from my EDP (not that I find it wanting in any way at the price, but I'd happily pay a little bit more for slightly more elevated bass with plenty of punch).


----------



## slex

Q Mass said:


> I love the look of those (except for the gold/champaign finish), and have often thought of buying a pair simply because of their looks (driver compliment is also intruiging though).
> Along with the NF NM2+ they're probably my favourite looking iem.
> I'd almost buy the NM2+ based on looks alone, but I'm a bit of a basshead and fear from reviews that it might not _quite_ meet my bass needs.
> I also like the look of my IMR EDP, and some of the other models which I don't own (Rah looks good IMO), and Bob says he's going to be slightly reducing the size of the next models, and introducing pure beryllium DD's to the mix, both of which have me very interested.
> Hopefully he has plans for a model in a price bracket I can afford, but a step up from my EDP (not that I find it wanting in any way at the price, but I'd happily pay a little bit more for slightly more elevated bass with plenty of punch).


Look at those vents, of course not for esthetic.☺️


----------



## Q Mass

slex said:


> Look at those vents, of course not for esthetic.☺


I don't recall seeing any reputable reviews of them, are they supposed to be any good? Fully closed, or open? (I'm guessing there likely is *some* venting, since it has two DD's).
Anyone here ever own them?


----------



## slex

Q Mass said:


> I don't recall seeing any reputable reviews of them, are they supposed to be any good? Fully closed, or open? (I'm guessing there likely is *some* venting, since it has two DD's).
> Anyone here ever own them?


Your guess is as good as mine!☺️


----------



## slex

@Slater

What will you think of this design? There's 3 red channeling sound tubes. Any chances it's an open venting IEMs?


----------



## Q Mass

slex said:


> @Slater
> 
> What will you think of this design? There's 3 red channeling sound tubes. Any chances it's an open venting IEMs?


I've no idea either. I doubt it's as open as those slots on the faceplate might suggest, but OTOH in theory the silver perforated sheet behind the slots could in turn have a dense or tightly woven material behind it which could allow the DT8's DD's to 'breathe' in a similar fashion to a small vent hole.

I just spotted the KP 580 by the same company. That's another model that I like the looks of!
They seem to do some unique and attractive designs, it's a shame they got themselves banned here.
The MT300 is also very unique looking IMO, although it appeals to me slightly less (looks-wise).
The reports on the bass response (and overall sound in fact) are very tempting though.


----------



## slex

Q Mass said:


> I've no idea either. I doubt it's as open as those slots on the faceplate might suggest, but OTOH in theory the silver perforated sheet behind the slots could in turn have a dense or tightly woven material behind it which could allow the DT8's DD's to 'breathe' in a similar fashion to a small vent hole.
> 
> I just spotted the KP 580 by the same company. That's another model that I like the looks of!
> They seem to do some unique and attractive designs, it's a shame they got themselves banned here.
> ...


There's still plenty of space to squeeze in an EST looking at the prints☺️


----------



## claud W

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. Tonality and timbre I would give the slight edge to the Zens. Vocal lovers would love the Zens. IT07 has this liquid quality to the sound that makes them among one of the best hybrids in the market with supreme bass control and the lowest hitting bass around. Sub bass focused, imaging on both earphones are superb. IT07 has more of a traditional reference sound balancing.. Zens are a bit more harmonish but with high levels of technical ability.  Both have great stage and depth.
> 
> If you fellas own the A7 or the NM2+ or both .. Think much higher levels of both earphones and I think you can understand what the IT07 and the Zens are like. Just like the cost difference on the A7 vs the NM2+ Their higher end brethren cost accordingly $899 for the IT07, $699 for the Zens.
> 
> ...


Dsnuts, Which Dunu cable do you recommend for the Zen?


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> Dsnuts, Which Dunu cable do you recommend for the Zen?



Stock cable. Seriously the stock cable matches up extremely well with the Zens. So much so it is difficult to actually get an "upgrade" via cable rolling. Stock cable is no wimpy throw in cable it is Dunus DUW-03. Excellent in all regards. Monocrystalline 8 core SPC. Very highly resolving cable.  

I did find one cable that did enhance technicalities, stage and imaging. OSG by penon. Otherwise just about every cable I tried on them doesn't really do one much better.


----------



## nraymond

Q Mass said:


> I'd almost buy the NM2+ based on looks alone, but I'm a bit of a basshead and fear from reviews that it might not _quite_ meet my bass needs.



NM2+ with New Bee Premium Replacement Tips gives wonderful bass, especially sub-bass. Best of all my earphones (even better than TFZ KING Updated). Tips are $6.99 at Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H9PWD5Y/


----------



## thebigredpolos

Q Mass said:


> I don't recall seeing any reputable reviews of them, are they supposed to be any good? Fully closed, or open? (I'm guessing there likely is *some* venting, since it has two DD's).
> Anyone here ever own them?


If I remember correctly, @crabdog reviewed them some time ago over on his site


----------



## slex

thebigredpolos said:


> If I remember correctly, @crabdog reviewed them some time ago over on his site


That was last year edition with 1DD. Now with 1DD coaxial format and different BAs model.☺️


----------



## slex

Veedix Silver String, a S8 cheaper contender? Both utilize Sonion & Knowles.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

slex said:


> Veedix Silver String, a S8 cheaper contender? Both utilize Sonion & Knowles.


Curious to know your thoughts on the Silver string I saw that one and it looked interesting


----------



## slex (Jan 15, 2021)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Curious to know your thoughts on the Silver string I saw that one and it looked interesting


Being new, it could be tuned to supersede S8's tuning? Perhaps frequency charts will show. 
☺



The shell looks pleasant😄


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

These came in. The very last of my holiday spending spree finally showed up. The shell is really nice, with resin and metalized plastic faceplate. The sound tube is short, which absolutely sucks, because even with the LARGE spiral dots, fit is tricky to get a decently deep insertion. The stock cable is useless. Very similar to the CCA cables, only silver, so i'm using the much better 2 pin HCK cable that fit it perfectly. Content are the tips, shells, and cable. Nothing else of note. 

Triple dynamic driver type. I got burn in to do, but the only thing i'll say is very very good detail retrieval and well defined and splashy highs but zero sibilance. Excellent extension with undefined and light cardboard bass. Hopefully that improves with burn in? I'll report as they get the break in treatment.


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These came in. The very last of my holiday spending spree finally showed up. The shell is really nice, with resin and metalized plastic faceplate. The sound tube is short, which absolutely sucks, because even with the LARGE spiral dots, fit is tricky to get a decently deep insertion. The stock cable is useless. Very similar to the CCA cables, only silver, so i'm using the much better 2 pin HCK cable that fit it perfectly. Content are the tips, shells, and cable. Nothing else of note.
> 
> Triple dynamic driver type. I got burn in to do, but the only thing i'll say is very very good detail retrieval and well defined and splashy highs but zero sibilance. Excellent extension with undefined and light cardboard bass. Hopefully that improves with burn in? I'll report as they get the break in treatment.





👍☺️


----------



## Krizit

unifutomaki said:


> And yet, without having tried those budget IEMs, it's hard to know what kind of sound one even likes. Playing with different sound signatures and presentations is part of the hobby after all, and there is not a one-size-fits-all IEM. You'll want different IEMs for different moods, genres, usage contexts, sources, and how much is all that going to cost then?
> 
> Budget IEMs (and by budget, I mean < $100) are also improving year on year. My $40 SSP, for instance, is good enough that I have little appetite for splurging on anything higher-tier. My $24 Tiandirenhe is currently putting a big smile on my face. There will be no end to the spending - the question is therefore whether one listens to gear or listens to music.



Dear unifutomaki,

Thank you for your post. I have had the fortunate pleasure of owning several TOTL IEMs in the $1000+ range. I have recently been getting into ChiFi and one of the latest Tiandirenhe IEMs is actually the best IEM I have ever heard. If I had never spent a fair amount of a variety of ChiFi I would never have found this particular model.

Kind Regards,

Krizit.


----------



## xanlamin (Jan 15, 2021)

@Krizit, would you be able to briefly how the Tiandirenhe TD02 sounds like?


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> If I remember correctly, @crabdog reviewed them some time ago over on his site


Yes, I reviewed the first iteration. I found it quite pleasant and really love the cable. I was actually looking at it just a few days ago but haven't listened to it for a veeery long time.

I'm also really curious about the Silver String. The Veedix NC50 (IIRC) that I reviewed a couple years ago was a real sleeper gem.


----------



## Krizit (Jan 16, 2021)

xanlamin said:


> @Krizit, would you be able to briefly how the Tiandirenhe TD02 sounds like?



Dear xanlamin,

I have not heard the TD02. The TD2 in my signature is a different IEM.

The IEM I claimed is the best I've heard is their 2020 release of the TD06 with the changeable nozzle filters. FR is extremely similar to my Noble K10 CIEM, except there is a huge subbass bump. Think of it as a L signature. Fit is absolutely atrocious though so you have to be willing to subject yourself to ear rape. To help mitigate this I had to file down the edges of the nozzle filters to round them out. They are also quite huge, you definitely can't sleep on your side.

Specifically in terms of sound, it has one of the widest and deepest soundstages I've heard. Excellent separation. Mids are ever so slightly forward, adding richness to vocals. Highs are clear. When testing on Sabaton's The Great War album, which is perhaps one of the most sibilant albums you'll ever hear, sibilance is there but not fatiguing, which is surprising as literally every other ChiFi IEM I've tested with that album is practically unbearable.

Subbass is where the 2020 TD06 really shines. If you're basshead you'll fall in love, if not then you'll probably need some heavy EQ. There is no bleed and at no point do I feel the subbass overpowers the rest of the range.

Does that help?

Regards,

Krizit.

Edit: corrected "2020 TD02" to "2020 TD06".


----------



## slex

Krizit said:


> Dear xanlamin,
> 
> I have not heard the TD02. The TD2 in my signature is a different IEM.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a blon03 oversight👍


----------



## xanlamin

@Krizit, thank you very much for sharing your thoughts on it. I just ordered one!


----------



## slex

xanlamin said:


> @Krizit, thank you very much for sharing your thoughts on it. I just ordered one!


😄Me 2!🤣


----------



## povidlo

xanlamin said:


> @Krizit, thank you very much for sharing your thoughts on it. I just ordered one!


Link, please?


----------



## xanlamin (Jan 16, 2021)

See below for link.


----------



## tgx78

My review is finally up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-volt-est.24706/reviews#item-review-25131

Took so long as I was very busy preparing for my upcoming exhibition.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 16, 2021)

_Hiby R5_ + _NiceHCK NX7 mk III_ with _Rhyme balanced cable_ = *high class mid-fi* audio sound.


----------



## dissociativity

I did it, I bought the lz a6 and mt300, curse you head fi, I also got the superlux 386 (381f sequel) as an earbud like iem to test, excited about them all, and a fiio k3 mini (I like desk space and minimalism)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dissociativity said:


> I did it, I bought the lz a6 and mt300, curse you head fi, I also got the superlux 386 (381f sequel) as an earbud like iem to test, excited about them all, and a fiio k3 mini (I like desk space and minimalism)



i'm fairly certain you're gonna enjoy them all and the MT300 is special.


----------



## Krizit

povidlo said:


> Link, please?



Dear povidlo,

Just want to clarify I was talking about the 2020 release of the TD02, not the TD2 which someone else linked to. I do not recommend the TD2, it has very little treble.

Link to 2020 TD02:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKrR1Fb

Regards,

Krizit


----------



## Krizit (Jan 16, 2021)

xanlamin said:


> See below:
> https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/33010070788.html



Just want to clarify that TD2 is not the one I gave my thoughts on. See my post above this one.

Edit: I'm worried you got the TD2 instead of 2020 TD02. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Tiadirenhe aren't very good at naming their IEMs.


----------



## xanlamin

Thanks for clarifying. Corrected my link above.


----------



## unifutomaki

Krizit said:


> Just want to clarify I was talking about the 2020 release of the TD02, not the TD2 which someone else linked to. I do not recommend the TD2, it has very little treble.
> 
> Link to 2020 TD02:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKrR1Fb



I think that's actually the 2020 revision of the TD06. The TD02 does not have the tuning nozzles and are MMCX, not QDC 2-pin.

*Original TD06**:*




*New TD06** (the one I have as well):


*

*TD02**:*




I mainly blame Tiandirenhe for this confusion


----------



## Krizit

unifutomaki said:


> I think that's actually the 2020 revision of the TD06. The TD02 does not have the tuning nozzles and are MMCX, not QDC 2-pin.
> 
> *Original TD06**:*
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness I think you're right! The page I linked too has an awful title that doesnt actual say the model number anywhere, and when another user posted a picture of TD02 the driver housing inside the shell looks the same so I thought mine was a new revision of that.

Okay so just to clarify I am recommending the 2020 revision of TD06, which my link will go to.

I too blame Tiandirenhe.


----------



## BubisUK

I am very tempted to get Shanling me100, anyone have these? They are currently on sale in UK for 60 British Rubbles 😄 Frequency graph looks like something I would like on these. Also me500 is also on sale, but I am not shure if they are worth extra. Thanking you for  your ideas 👍


----------



## slex

BubisUK said:


> I am very tempted to get Shanling me100, anyone have these? They are currently on sale in UK for 60 British Rubbles 😄 Frequency graph looks like something I would like on these. Also me500 is also on sale, but I am not shure if they are worth extra. Thanking you for  your ideas 👍


I only know Shanling's expertise, in thier DAPs😄


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 16, 2021)

Just received the MT300. Love the James Bond 007 case. Been listening to a few tracks with the L red barrel tips on HiBy R5. Not fair for me to say much yet, except one thing. These are extremely musical, tonally rich and the drivers very synchronistic. Will now listen for a day or so to start.


----------



## Poganin

dharmasteve said:


> Just received the MT300. Love the James Bond 007 case. Been listening to a few tracks with the L red barrel tips on HiBy R5. Not fair for me to say much yet, except one thing. These are extremely musical, tonally rich and the drivers very synchronistic. Will now listen for a day or so to start.


Welcome to the club. I'm enjoying mine a lot. Outstanding comfort in my case, like they were tailored to my ears specifically.


----------



## slex

Going 1DD Deep Ear Exploration now!


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> I think that's actually the 2020 revision of the TD06. The TD02 does not have the tuning nozzles and are MMCX, not QDC 2-pin.
> 
> *Original TD06**:*
> 
> ...


The TD06 with the black face pate and red body is definitely a good IEM and punches above it's weight.


----------



## IEMusic

slex said:


> Going 1DD Deep Ear Exploration now!


Enjoy!!

Push until you hit gray matter, then pull back 5mm and you’re good to go.  

When first inserting the Etymotics, it’s perfectly normal for your left leg to suddenly kick out.  That’s how you know you’ve placed them correctly.   It’s better than bone conduction, it transmits directly into your brain!

If your right leg kicks out, you’ve got the polarity reversed.  Surprising how one can do that with MMCX connectors, but there you have it.


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> The TD06 with the black face pate and red body is definitely a good IEM and punches above it's weight.



I'm very happy with my TD06 for sure. I have the green and gold version. Deep bass, solid timbre, above average detail retrieval for the price. Have a balanced cable on the way for it.


----------



## slex

IEMusic said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Push until you hit gray matter, then pull back 5mm and you’re good to go.
> 
> ...


🤣No problem here with first insertion. I read the instructions manual!👍😊


----------



## ChrisOc

IEMusic said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Push until you hit gray matter, then pull back 5mm and you’re good to go.
> 
> ...



The image this conjures is a hoot! 🤣


----------



## slex

b


IEMusic said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Push until you hit gray matter, then pull back 5mm and you’re good to go.
> 
> ...


@IEmusic,jokes aside. Do you think below connector can fit in MMCX for etymotic?


----------



## Gee Simpson

dharmasteve said:


> Just received the MT300. Love the James Bond 007 case. Been listening to a few tracks with the L red barrel tips on HiBy R5. Not fair for me to say much yet, except one thing. These are extremely musical, tonally rich and the drivers very synchronistic. Will now listen for a day or so to start.



I know you own the IT00 so it would be great if you could compare them both 🙂


----------



## josesol07

Gee Simpson said:


> I know you own the IT00 so it would be great if you could compare them both 🙂


Add me in


----------



## dharmasteve

Gee Simpson said:


> I know you own the IT00 so it would be great if you could compare them both 🙂


I'll A/B a bit later this evening and post thoughts.


----------



## IEMusic

slex said:


> b
> 
> @IEmusic,jokes aside. Do you think below connector can fit in MMCX for etymotic?


I actually haven’t tried since I’m okay with stock cables, but those should work, except there is a tab that prevents the stock cable from spinning, but I think the tab is on the cable side.   Since those MMCX connectors are angled, they should work well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 16, 2021)

*KZ DQ6* *Triple Dynamic Driver* :

Pros : Musical. Extended highs. Coherent. Very high detail retrieval for a budget offering. Soundstage. Excellent clarity in the mids and highs.

Cons : Bass is average and not very articulate. Bass can hit deep but isn't the fastest and not very refined. Thinner note presentation. Can be sibilant (despite my OOTB observation). Imaging and depth are serviceable but not elite or above average. 

Grade : B+ for a budget entry level triple dynamic. B- for technicality. C for bass.

Verdict : Fun listen. Very similar in tuning to the CCA CST, but with slightly less transparency and more controlled and less extended highs, but very similar bass weight, just not as articulate or fast.

Played via : Sony A55 and Q1 amp via balanced, Fiio X3 III via 3.5mm and Hiby R5 via balanced.


----------



## dharmasteve

Gee Simpson said:


> I know you own the IT00 so it would be great if you could compare them both 🙂





josesol07 said:


> Add me in


So listening right now A/Bing the MT300 and the iBasso it00. As you may know I am a great fan of the it00. It has great bass, slight warmth, analogue sounding with good vocal  timbre. I have the KBear Rhyme 4.4mm cable with L Spiral Dots on. The MT300 I have the stock 3.5mm cable with L Spiral Dots, playing through a HiBy R5. Volume matching was very difficult because the two sets emphasise different parts of the FR. The bass is fuller, more noticeable on the it00, but more diffuse, the bass on the MT300 is a lot more detailed and has no bleed but not as forward. Mids are tonally richer, with more clarity on the MT300, but fuller, softer and slightly more forward on the it00. Highs are a lot more detailed on the MT300 but slightly metallic at high volume. The it00 is slightly hollower comparatively. Musically the MT300 is richer. The it00 is darker than the MT300 but the MT300 is not particularly bright. The MT300 is not broken-in, or burned-in, the it00 is burned in.
Tracks mainly World Music, the only track that I thought definitely suited the it00 more was In the Air Tonight. The others sounded more musical on the MT300 but they are so different as IEM's it like comparing gin and rum, both enjoyable but a different taste. I still think the it00 is fantastic. The MT300 has more has more than one trick up it's sleeve though and has a lot more clarity than the IT00. Very, very early impressions of the MT300 though so take them with a pinch of salt, they need some hours to burn-in.

Ye Ye Ye/                                            Geofrey Oryema
Africa/                                                 Habib Koite
TamiditinTan Ufrawan/                        Tinariwen
Dunya Salam/                                     Baaba Maal/One Giant Leap
In the Air Tonight/                               Phil Collins


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 16, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> So listening right now A/Bing the MT300 and the iBasso it00. As you may know I am a great fan of the it00. It has great bass, slight warmth, analogue sounding with good vocal  timbre. I have the KBear Rhyme 4.4mm cable with L Spiral Dots on. The MT300 I have the stock 3.5mm cable with L Spiral Dots, playing through a HiBy R5. Volume matching was very difficult because the two sets emphasise different parts of the FR. The bass is fuller, more noticeable on the it00, but more diffuse, the bass on the MT300 is a lot more detailed and has no bleed but not as forward. Mids are tonally richer, with more clarity on the MT300, but fuller, softer and slightly more forward on the it00. Highs are a lot more detailed on the MT300 but slightly metallic at high volume. The it00 is slightly hollower comparatively. Musically the MT300 is richer. The it00 is darker than the MT300 but the MT300 is not particularly bright. The MT300 is not broken-in, or burned-in, the it00 is burned in.
> Tracks mainly World Music, the only track that I thought definitely suited the it00 more was In the Air Tonight. The others sounded more musical on the MT300 but they are so different as IEM's it like comparing gin and rum, both enjoyable but a different taste. I still think the it00 is fantastic. The MT300 has more has more than one trick up it's sleeve though and has a lot more clarity than the IT00. Very, very early impressions of the MT300 though so take them with a pinch of salt, they need some hours to burn-in.
> 
> Ye Ye Ye/                                            Geofrey Oryema
> ...



@dharmasteve  Excellent comparison, and you and i hear the MT300 almost identical, so it makes me feel good to know what i'm hearing is an accurate representation of that iem. thanks.


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> So listening right now A/Bing the MT300 and the iBasso it00. As you may know I am a great fan of the it00. It has great bass, slight warmth, analogue sounding with good vocal  timbre. I have the KBear Rhyme 4.4mm cable with L Spiral Dots on. The MT300 I have the stock 3.5mm cable with L Spiral Dots, playing through a HiBy R5. Volume matching was very difficult because the two sets emphasise different parts of the FR. The bass is fuller, more noticeable on the it00, but more diffuse, the bass on the MT300 is a lot more detailed and has no bleed but not as forward. Mids are tonally richer, with more clarity on the MT300, but fuller, softer and slightly more forward on the it00. Highs are a lot more detailed on the MT300 but slightly metallic at high volume. The it00 is slightly hollower comparatively. Musically the MT300 is richer. The it00 is darker than the MT300 but the MT300 is not particularly bright. The MT300 is not broken-in, or burned-in, the it00 is burned in.
> Tracks mainly World Music, the only track that I thought definitely suited the it00 more was In the Air Tonight. The others sounded more musical on the MT300 but they are so different as IEM's it like comparing gin and rum, both enjoyable but a different taste. I still think the it00 is fantastic. The MT300 has more has more than one trick up it's sleeve though and has a lot more clarity than the IT00. Very, very early impressions of the MT300 though so take them with a pinch of salt, they need some hours to burn-in.
> 
> Ye Ye Ye/                                            Geofrey Oryema
> ...


What about your STP?☺️


----------



## dharmasteve

slex said:


> What about your STP?☺️


Just about to bed down for the night in London town. Really good question. I don't talk about them much but as you ask I think they are excellent and listen to them a lot on both the HiBy R5 and the iFi hip-dac. I use the stock cable with a 2.5mm to 4mm adapter and I seem to be lucky as mine are a great set. They sound really good. 
Just listening to the MT300 and trying to break them in....Sandy Denny..The Banks of the Nile. 💤 💤💤


----------



## slex

dharmasteve said:


> Just about to bed down for the night in London town. Really good question. I don't talk about them much but as you ask I think they are excellent and listen to them a lot on both the HiBy R5 and the iFi hip-dac. I use the stock cable with a 2.5mm to 4mm adapter and I seem to be lucky as mine are a great set. They sound really good.
> Just listening to the MT300 and trying to break them in....Sandy Denny..The Banks of the Nile. 💤 💤💤


Goodnite😊MT300 vs STP vs A7. Your thoughts later?


----------



## Gee Simpson

dharmasteve said:


> So listening right now A/Bing the MT300 and the iBasso it00. As you may know I am a great fan of the it00. It has great bass, slight warmth, analogue sounding with good vocal  timbre. I have the KBear Rhyme 4.4mm cable with L Spiral Dots on. The MT300 I have the stock 3.5mm cable with L Spiral Dots, playing through a HiBy R5. Volume matching was very difficult because the two sets emphasise different parts of the FR. The bass is fuller, more noticeable on the it00, but more diffuse, the bass on the MT300 is a lot more detailed and has no bleed but not as forward. Mids are tonally richer, with more clarity on the MT300, but fuller, softer and slightly more forward on the it00. Highs are a lot more detailed on the MT300 but slightly metallic at high volume. The it00 is slightly hollower comparatively. Musically the MT300 is richer. The it00 is darker than the MT300 but the MT300 is not particularly bright. The MT300 is not broken-in, or burned-in, the it00 is burned in.
> Tracks mainly World Music, the only track that I thought definitely suited the it00 more was In the Air Tonight. The others sounded more musical on the MT300 but they are so different as IEM's it like comparing gin and rum, both enjoyable but a different taste. I still think the it00 is fantastic. The MT300 has more has more than one trick up it's sleeve though and has a lot more clarity than the IT00. Very, very early impressions of the MT300 though so take them with a pinch of salt, they need some hours to burn-in.
> 
> Ye Ye Ye/                                            Geofrey Oryema
> ...



Thanks mate. I'm happy with the IT00, they are excellent but I'm eager to hear the MT300 which by the sounds of things, will certainly offer me something different to the IT00. The MT300 are already here in the UK, so I would imagine I'll receive them this upcoming week.


----------



## josesol07

dharmasteve said:


> So listening right now A/Bing the MT300 and the iBasso it00. As you may know I am a great fan of the it00. It has great bass, slight warmth, analogue sounding with good vocal  timbre. I have the KBear Rhyme 4.4mm cable with L Spiral Dots on. The MT300 I have the stock 3.5mm cable with L Spiral Dots, playing through a HiBy R5. Volume matching was very difficult because the two sets emphasise different parts of the FR. The bass is fuller, more noticeable on the it00, but more diffuse, the bass on the MT300 is a lot more detailed and has no bleed but not as forward. Mids are tonally richer, with more clarity on the MT300, but fuller, softer and slightly more forward on the it00. Highs are a lot more detailed on the MT300 but slightly metallic at high volume. The it00 is slightly hollower comparatively. Musically the MT300 is richer. The it00 is darker than the MT300 but the MT300 is not particularly bright. The MT300 is not broken-in, or burned-in, the it00 is burned in.
> Tracks mainly World Music, the only track that I thought definitely suited the it00 more was In the Air Tonight. The others sounded more musical on the MT300 but they are so different as IEM's it like comparing gin and rum, both enjoyable but a different taste. I still think the it00 is fantastic. The MT300 has more has more than one trick up it's sleeve though and has a lot more clarity than the IT00. Very, very early impressions of the MT300 though so take them with a pinch of salt, they need some hours to burn-in.
> 
> Ye Ye Ye/                                            Geofrey Oryema
> ...


Hi, much appreciate the comparison. Now I know what to expect from the MT300. 
what about the fit and comfort of the new kid in town?
TIA, Jose


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *KZ DQ6* *Triple Dynamic Driver* :
> 
> Pros : Musical. Extended highs. Coherent. Very high detail retrieval for a budget offering. Soundstage. Excellent clarity in the mids and highs.
> 
> ...



So, typical KZ then. More drivers and you don't get better than a good single driver.  Of course the good single driver in this case is technically also made by them and cheaper.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> So, typical KZ then. More drivers and you don't get better than a good single driver.  Of course the good single driver in this case is technically also made by them and cheaper.



Correct. Typical KZ. It's good for a budget offering, but not as good as some of my SINGLE dynamics, and the NM2+ whips it, as does the Miles Davis Trumpets. Imaging and depth are serviceable, with i forgot to put in the CONS list above.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

unifutomaki said:


> I think that's actually the 2020 revision of the TD06. The TD02 does not have the tuning nozzles and are MMCX, not QDC 2-pin.
> 
> *Original TD06**:*
> 
> ...


Their store is beyond confusing for figuring out what your buying and the differences between them. I think I picked the right one I bought the new TD06 in black carbon fiber and gold. Interested to hear these after all the good things said about them and for only $30. Im hoping I have the will power to make this my last cheap IEM for a while. I'm trying to start buy one or two nice sets instead of dozens of cheap ones.


----------



## IEMusic

I wonder how the Penon Fan compares to the MT300, since it was a toss up between those 2 for me just now.  I decided on the Fan since the introductory price is only temporary.


----------



## Krizit

PCgaming4ever said:


> Their store is beyond confusing for figuring out what your buying and the differences between them. I think I picked the right one I bought the new TD06 in black carbon fiber and gold. Interested to hear these after all the good things said about them and for only $30. Im hoping I have the will power to make this my last cheap IEM for a while. I'm trying to start buy one or two nice sets instead of dozens of cheap ones.



Their latest release of the TD06 doesnt even have TD06 in the title lol. Says something along the lines of "2020 tuning mouth".

I linked it previously.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Krizit said:


> Their latest release of the TD06 doesnt even have TD06 in the title lol. Says something along the lines of "2020 tuning mouth".
> 
> I linked it previously.


Yeah that's the one I got


----------



## Banbeucmas

Took me a while, but I finally got a chance to try the ER2 to write a more detailed review than my impression last year.
Quite interested in their upcoming model though, since I haven't seen Etymotic going with a psuedo custom shell (Tho I think no one has seen it also)

https://banbeu.com/etymotic-research-er2xr-review-classical-on-a-budget/


----------



## audio123

Will I lite this?


----------



## ChrisOc

Krizit said:


> Their latest release of the TD06 doesnt even have TD06 in the title lol. Says something along the lines of "2020 tuning mouth".
> 
> I linked it previously.



If you check the specifications tab, you will find it has been given the model number: TD08. Why it is not in the title is lost on me.....just to add to the confusion.


----------



## Winni

@ChrisOc 

I think the specification is wrong, as the TD08 is a different model then TD06: TD08 has 1DD + 1BA. 






Even more confusing, i know 😂


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> I wonder how the Penon Fan compares to the MT300, since it was a toss up between those 2 for me just now.  I decided on the Fan since the introductory price is only temporary.


Strangely I had them both delivered yesterday (MT300) and the Penon Fan (15th) the day before and listening to them both. Totally different sound signatures. For my ears the Penon Fan is a great sound signature. It has a very enjoyable neutrality but the bass is kind of lingering waiting to burst into the music. More than the sum of it's parts. Extremely well tuned and I know I will be listening a lot to these. They come with an enormous 15mm blue tip. I love it. The MT300 is very musical. That's the only way to start off. The Hybrid Electrostat/Electret version of the Planar Hybrid TRi i3. Listening right now to Ornette Coleman. Both of them belong in the £150-£200 class. Totally different but both are involving, musical and excellent. I doubt if you will have any regret in getting the Penon Fan at all.


----------



## xanlamin (Jan 17, 2021)

Hey dharmasteve, can you say a bit about how the sound signature of MT300 differs from Penon Fan? I know you said it is more musical sounding. Is it because it has better treble and bass?


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @dharmasteve  Excellent comparison, and you and i hear the MT300 almost identical, so it makes me feel good to know what i'm hearing is an accurate representation of that iem. thanks.


You are spot on. These are a very 'musical' IEM. I am listening to Garbage........no!!!!..... the group Garbage....Shirley Manson. Brilliant enjoyable IEM breaking-in as I listen.


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> Just about to bed down for the night in London town. Really good question. I don't talk about them much but as you ask I think they are excellent and listen to them a lot on both the HiBy R5 and the iFi hip-dac. I use the stock cable with a 2.5mm to 4mm adapter and I seem to be lucky as mine are a great set. They sound really good.
> Just listening to the MT300 and trying to break them in....Sandy Denny..The Banks of the Nile. 💤 💤💤



I trust that you like the combo


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 17, 2021)

xanlamin said:


> Hey dharmasteve, can you say a bit about how the sound signature of MT300 differs from Penon Fan? Does it have more bass?


Cats and Dogs.....different. The MT300 seems richer and more musical.....but that in no way undermines the Penon Fan which has very apparent sub-bass almost lingering behind songs and really giving the bass a very present quality. The MT300 has a very rich midrange., but bass on the Penon Fan is much more involved in the music. That's not to say the MT300 is light on bass, because it isn't. Both are a lot better than their respective prices. Maybe the 15mm blue tip on the Penon Fan increases the bass. The bass on the Penon Fan wins the day easily, but the midrange and highs on the MT300 win the day, although there is nothing wrong with the Penon mids. Highs on the MT300 are more detailed. Bass on the Penon Fan is atmospheric, superb. Score draw. 2-2.


----------



## xanlamin

Thanks! Very interesting feedback! It seems like these 2 compliment each other rather nicely! I have the Fan on the way so I know which IEM to try next if I don't like it


----------



## dharmasteve

iFi audio said:


> I trust that you like the combo


I've had the HiBy R5 a while....a great IEM. My Samsung S9 plus phone will need a sound partner if we ever can leave our houses again, so I got the iFi hip-dac to improve the sound and partner with the S9 plus. Great decision because the hip-dac sounds even better than my HiBy R5. Great bit of kit and I use it all the time....great way to enhance sound quality.


----------



## renatopdalencar

Hello everyone. I enjoy thick, thumping bass. I got the Tin T2 Plus recently and the bass just wasn't there for me. To my ears it was very weak and my songs weren't fun anymore. PS: I mostly listen to pop and hip-hop/rap. So I'm on the hunt for a bassier iem. Reading through this thread and lots of Head-Fi reviews, I got down to these: BLON BL-01, Tiandirenhe TD06 2020, Tripowin TC-01, TFZ No.3 19th and the **** MT300. Which would you guys recommend me the most as the most fun and "capable" one? I currently use a Sonata HD Pro, but am planning on getting an ifi hip dac or similar usb-powered dac/amp combo in the near future. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dharmasteve

renatopdalencar said:


> Hello everyone. I enjoy thick, thumping bass. I got the Tin T2 Plus recently and the bass just wasn't there for me. To my ears it was very weak and my songs weren't fun anymore. PS: I mostly listen to pop and hip-hop/rap. So I'm on the hunt for a bassier iem. Reading through this thread and lots of Head-Fi reviews, I got down to these: BLON BL-01, Tiandirenhe TD06 2020, Tripowin TC-01, TFZ No.3 19th and the **** MT300. Which would you guys recommend me the most as the most fun and "capable" one? I currently use a Sonata HD Pro, but am planning on getting an ifi hip dac or similar usb-powered dac/amp combo in the near future. Thank you in advance!


I have some of those but if you like bass I would also consider the iBasso it00. It has some good pretty solid bass heft and good mids and highs too.


----------



## renatopdalencar

dharmasteve said:


> I have some of those but if you like bass I would also consider the iBasso it00. It has some good pretty solid bass heft and good mids and highs too.


I will take the it00 in consideration as well. Thank you very much!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

renatopdalencar said:


> I will take the it00 in consideration as well. Thank you very much!



You want technicality, soundstage, and BASS, then you need to look into one of HBB's favorite basshead iem's...the Venture Electronics Bonus IE. $20.00, plenty of rumble, and excellent timbre. ENJOY!


----------



## RikudouGoku

renatopdalencar said:


> I will take the it00 in consideration as well. Thank you very much!


The Tingker TK200 should be added as well.

personally I dont like the Venture Electronics Bonus IE at all.


----------



## FSTOP (Jan 17, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> Strangely I had them both delivered yesterday (MT300) and the Penon Fan (15th) the day before and listening to them both. Totally different sound signatures. For my ears the Penon Fan is a great sound signature. It has a very enjoyable neutrality but the bass is kind of lingering waiting to burst into the music. More than the sum of it's parts. Extremely well tuned and I know I will be listening a lot to these. They come with an enormous 15mm blue tip. I love it. The MT300 is very musical. That's the only way to start off. The Hybrid Electrostat/Electret version of the Planar Hybrid TRi i3. Listening right now to Ornette Coleman. Both of them belong in the £150-£200 class. Totally different but both are involving, musical and excellent. I doubt if you will have any regret in getting the Penon Fan at all.


Dharmasteve, any comparisons of FAN to blon03, Urbanfun, it00? Does it have any of the warm/organic tuning/timbre or completely neutral? Is it an upgrade to those? Would like a more detailed blon03 
Any fit issues with fan or mt300? Are they both comfortable to wear?
Any more observations always appreciated!


----------



## Krizit

ChrisOc said:


> If you check the specifications tab, you will find it has been given the model number: TD08. Why it is not in the title is lost on me.....just to add to the confusion.



Definitely adds to the confusino lol, though that seems a mistake by Tiandirenhe. TD08 is dual hybrid, this one is single DD.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 17, 2021)

FSTOP said:


> Dharmasteve, any comparisons of FAN to blon03, Urbanfun, it00? Does it have any of the warm/organic tuning/timbre or completely neutral? Is it an upgrade to those? Would like a more detailed blon03
> Any fit issues with fan or mt300? Are they both comfortable to wear?
> Any more observations always appreciated!


The Fan is not as warm as the three you mention of which I have them all. Trouble is the Ybf-iss014 and the Blon 03 are so good to listen to. Bass is more controlled than the Blon 03 but not as good as the YBF, except sub-bass which is excellent on the Fan. Every time I put the YBF on I realise how good they are.  The Blon 03 has that little 'Je ne sais quoi'. The Fan is not dry or neutral in the sense of boring at all. It has clarity and musicality, really good sub-bass and more general detail. Just a different presentation to any of the other three. The Penon Fan is not an improved Blon or YBF but the Fan stands on it's own different presentation. I have no idea how they stand up to the Orb or Volt.
The MT300 I find is an awkward fit but acceptable...unusual shape and unusual angle of entry for my ears. They sound great though. The Penon Fan has a deep and big shell but they fit my ears well.


----------



## IEMusic

renatopdalencar said:


> Hello everyone. I enjoy thick, thumping bass. I got the Tin T2 Plus recently and the bass just wasn't there for me. To my ears it was very weak and my songs weren't fun anymore. PS: I mostly listen to pop and hip-hop/rap. So I'm on the hunt for a bassier iem. Reading through this thread and lots of Head-Fi reviews, I got down to these: BLON BL-01, Tiandirenhe TD06 2020, Tripowin TC-01, TFZ No.3 19th and the **** MT300. Which would you guys recommend me the most as the most fun and "capable" one? I currently use a Sonata HD Pro, but am planning on getting an ifi hip dac or similar usb-powered dac/amp combo in the near future. Thank you in advance!


My favorite bass-head IEMs are the iBasso IT00 (as already recommended), and the Urbanfun YBF.  The main downside of the YBF is poor QC, especially regarding the MMCX connector.   The main downside of the IT00, is driver flex for most people.


----------



## audio123

*HiBy R2 Review*. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

RikudouGoku said:


> personally I dont like the Venture Electronics Bonus IE at all.


That's because it sounds a bit boring.


----------



## CamWuu

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. @ $139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these worth $89 today? I see then  for that price right now but dont know if they're outdated


----------



## Nimweth

renatopdalencar said:


> Hello everyone. I enjoy thick, thumping bass. I got the Tin T2 Plus recently and the bass just wasn't there for me. To my ears it was very weak and my songs weren't fun anymore. PS: I mostly listen to pop and hip-hop/rap. So I'm on the hunt for a bassier iem. Reading through this thread and lots of Head-Fi reviews, I got down to these: BLON BL-01, Tiandirenhe TD06 2020, Tripowin TC-01, TFZ No.3 19th and the **** MT300. Which would you guys recommend me the most as the most fun and "capable" one? I currently use a Sonata HD Pro, but am planning on getting an ifi hip dac or similar usb-powered dac/amp combo in the near future. Thank you in advance!


You could try the Open Heart Resin. Superb bass but not basshead and very capable elsewhere.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's because it sounds a bit boring.



They are not boring. HBB rec'd them as one of hid favorite bass thumpers. Now did  i like them? they were alright. They are middlers for me, but i'm not a basshead in the least. i'm probably the opposite.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 18, 2021)

Of the ISN D10, ISN H40, Penon Orb, Magosi X3, Rose QT7 HK3 ($89) BGVO ArtMagic DH3 or ArtMagic VG4 go with the Penon Fan the best? Have to get the Fan as I'm getting it discounted at $70. Budget is $330 after the fans are bought.


----------



## renatopdalencar

Nimweth said:


> You could try the Open Heart Resin. Superb bass but not basshead and very capable elsewhere.


I have to say I was impressed by the visuals on those. They look really nice. Wasn't familiar with them. Thank you!


----------



## unifutomaki

renatopdalencar said:


> I have to say I was impressed by the visuals on those. They look really nice. Wasn't familiar with them. Thank you!



I've been enjoying the Tiandirenhe TD06, which is believed to be the OEM version of the Openheart Resins. The TD06 features three pairs of tuning nozzles that increase the bass quantity from the default. I wrote up some impressions that you can read about here.


----------



## CamWuu

I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi DQ4, Magaosi MGS-401, Penon Fan, and iBassoIT00 all for $486 in total with an upgraded penon cable thrown in. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Winni

unifutomaki said:


> I've been enjoying the Tiandirenhe TD06, which is believed to be the OEM version of the Openheart Resins. The TD06 features three pairs of tuning nozzles that increase the bass quantity from the default. I wrote up some impressions that you can read about here.



The Open Heart is less bassy then the TD06. Who does not like the exaggareted bass of the TD06, the Open Heart is a good choice.


----------



## Slater

slex said:


> @Slater
> 
> What will you think of this design? There's 3 red channeling sound tubes. Any chances it's an open venting IEMs?



Another member sent me this model a few years ago when it first came out. So I’ve had a chance to listen to it and examine its structure.

The 3 more holes in the nozzle are fake. The nozzle itself is just like the nozzle of most earphones (a single sound tunnel). The part with the 3 holes is just a decorative cap that is glued on the end.

Directly under the 3-hole cap is a foam filter, so it is impossible to see down inside the nozzle to know that it’s not actually 3 separate sound channels. I was able to remove the foam piece using some fancy trickery, at which point I could see how the nozzle was set up.

As far as the sound, it was ok. Nothing mind blowing. I remember it sounding kind of muffled, which is why I thought removing that foam would help.

Anyways, like most models from that manufacturer, it’s well built and fits ergonomically. But nowadays there are better options out there. For example, there are a few KZ models that I’d prefer over that one.

But if I had the opportunity to buy that model for really cheap, I wouldn’t be against picking it up.

I hope that helps.


----------



## RikudouGoku

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's because it sounds a bit boring.


I dont like it because it is super boomy and the bass is bleeding into the entire range, so when it should have treble (according to graph) it sounds dark and muddy.


----------



## jant71

So, seeing with some earbuds, the use of Tungsten coated drivers. Anyone seen that in an in-ear model. Interesting. Perhaps something they deem better for earbuds maybe due to warmth and bass?? Just odd. AT ADX5000 uses it too but it is also open. Could be just coincidence.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 18, 2021)

Just a few more words on the MT300. Possibly some brain burn-in or possibly a little early break-in, the highs are smoothing out on the MT300. I have a great fondness for the TRi i3, with it's Planar, DD and BA setup, and now I'm liking this Elecrostat/Electret, DD, BA as much. Whereas the TRi has a slight emphasis on the bass, the MT300 has a very sweet midrange and treble. How could any IEM package be as good value as the MT300? It's one that everybody will like. Vocal timbre, such as Passenger, 'Rolling Stone', Johnny Cash, 'She Used to Love me a Lot', Leonard Cohen, 'You Want it Darker', Asaf Avida, 'Poor Boy/Lucky Man, is very nice. Even the highs of Sibelius Concerto For Violin, Philharmonia/Adrian Justus, sound fatigue free and realistic. No wonder this has been so highly recommended. Thanks guys....this is a goodun.

Edit

'Ear To There'    Rajat Dholakia (Rhydhun album)
On the MT300 you can hear the leather of the drumskins. Very detailed bass. Worth a listen if you have Amazon HD or Tidal.


----------



## Dsnuts

CamWuu said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi DQ4, Magaosi MGS-401, Penon Fan, and iBassoIT00 all for $486 in total with an upgraded penon cable thrown in. Is this a good deal?



Dont know one person that got all them earphones. Only pearson that can answer that is you if you end up buying all that. A lot of folks buy stuff based on reviews and sound descriptions. I would advise you see reviews of those and see if they are something you will be interested in and go from there. 

You have to also figure out what type of sound your looking for. Everyone has a type of sound they like. If the sound despriptions on those IEMs matches your preference than they might be worth getting.


----------



## peter123

My take on the Shuoer Tape Pro:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape-pro.24822/reviews#item-review-25149


----------



## IEMusic

CamWuu said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi DQ4, Magaosi MGS-401, Penon Fan, and iBassoIT00 all for $486 in total with an upgraded penon cable thrown in. Is this a good deal?


I recommend taking your time to carefully choose the next IEM after the Penon Fan.   You might as well get that one at the introductory price.  Your list seems like it will end up being a lot of IEMs you don’t listen to.

For my money, I‘d probably get the Penon Fan, then seriously consider the LZ A7.  You could also throw in the BLON BL03 or KZ ZS10 Pro for a budget bassy option,


----------



## CamWuu

IEMusic said:


> I recommend taking your time to carefully choose the next IEM after the Penon Fan.   You might as well get that one at the introductory price.  Your list seems like it will end up being a lot of IEMs you don’t listen to.
> 
> For my money, I‘d probably get the Penon Fan, then seriously consider the LZ A7.  You could also throw in the BLON BL03 or KZ ZS10 Pro for a budget bassy option,


 How much better is the L7 than the L6? L6 is currently on sale


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> How much better is the L7 than the L6? L6 is currently on sale


They are on the same level. A7 is much more natural while the A6 is more unique. 

But there are a lot of moisture issue reports with the A6, so it is hard to recommend it.


----------



## Gee Simpson

My MT300 has arrived today, only took 18 days from the day I ordered it! JVC Spiral Dots arrived a few days ago also 🙂


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> So, seeing with some earbuds, the use of Tungsten coated drivers. Anyone seen that in an in-ear model. Interesting. Perhaps something they deem better for earbuds maybe due to warmth and bass?? Just odd. AT ADX5000 uses it too but it is also open. Could be just coincidence.



I’m curious about this myself


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 19, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi DQ4, Magaosi MGS-401, Penon Fan, and iBassoIT00 all for $486 in total with an upgraded penon cable thrown in. Is this a good deal?


With 12 posts on HeadFI, I think no. You need to do more research on what earphone sound you like. I suggest buying a bunch of low budget earphones from your country when on sale, if possible, figure out what you like about those or don't, come back and tell us what your preferences are and ask us what you should buy... and read some reviews after that too. Then, Buy, buy, buy.


----------



## CamWuu

LaughMoreDaily said:


> With 12 posts on HeadFI, I think no. You need to do more research on what earphone sound you like. I suggest buying a bunch of low budget earphones from your country when on sale, if possible, figure out what you like about those or don't, come back and tell us what your preferences are and ask us what you should buy... and review more reviews after that too.


So it's not possible to appreciate sound quality when new to a forum? I already own the Sundaras and Fidelio x2hr with a Schiit Fulla 3. I just want an iem of similar quality


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> I've had the HiBy R5 a while....a great IEM. My Samsung S9 plus phone will need a sound partner if we ever can leave our houses again, so I got the iFi hip-dac to improve the sound and partner with the S9 plus. Great decision because the hip-dac sounds even better than my HiBy R5. Great bit of kit and I use it all the time....great way to enhance sound quality.



Thanks a ton for your feedback and enjoy


----------



## Gesugao

Gee Simpson said:


> My MT300 has arrived today, only took 18 days from the day I ordered it! JVC Spiral Dots arrived a few days ago also 🙂


Welcome aboard to the MT300 train lol. How are you liking 'em so far?


----------



## nraymond

Winni said:


> The Open Heart is less bassy then the TD06. Who does not like the exaggareted bass of the TD06, the Open Heart is a good choice.



Good thing I got the Open Heart, because I found it to be right at the edge of almost too bassy! Surprisingly well rounded overall, very comfortable fit for my ears, and impressive isolation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 19, 2021)

After a little over 48 hours of burn in, the bass driver on the KZ DQ6 has started to be more pliable and punchy. it's still not the most resolving, but it does dig deep when called for, and is very balanced with the rest of the frequencies. Not the fastest bass either, so instrument separation can get a bit fuzzy with the fastest tracks, but the highs are the star though. Very extended, with excellent timbre. Think MT300 extension, but with dynamic driver timbre and shimmer. Mids are in line with the bass and treble, and have nice weight and bite, and the stage width is above average. Height is average with a 2D image. Still not a giant killer, but for someone who wants really good dynamic sound on an extreme budget, this would be an easy recc.

Pros : Classic Rock, Hard Rock, Pop, Hip Hop and R&B/Reggae. 

Cons : Extreme Metal. Progressive Metal. Punk.


----------



## BubisUK

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> After a little over 48 hours of burn in, the bass driver on the KZ DQ6 has started to be more pliable and punchy. it's still not the most resolving, but it does dig deep when called for, and is very balanced with the rest of the frequencies. Not the fastest bass either, so instrument separation can get a bit fuzzy with the fastest tracks, but the highs are the star though. Very extended, with excellent timbre. Think MT300 extension, but with dynamic driver timbre and shimmer. Mids are in line with the bass and treble, and have nice weight and bite, and the stage width is above average. Height is average with a 2D image. Still not a giant killer, but for someone who wants really good dynamic sound on an extreme budget, this would be an easy recc.


All this mambo jambo apart 😄 I agree that DQ6 is a bargain for its price 👍 In my book better than KZ ASF, Tin T2 Plus and on some tracks better than KZ ASX. Definitely not a pair for a bass head though. From all the gear I had it is the first IEM I have bought a second pair in case I would lose them.


----------



## slex

The price is the STAR😄😊


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> All this mambo jambo apart 😄 I agree that DQ6 is a bargain for its price 👍 In my book better than KZ ASF, Tin T2 Plus and on some tracks better than KZ ASX. Definitely not a pair for a bass head though. From all the gear I had it is the first IEM I have bought a second pair in case I would lose them.



I agree, definitely not a bass head iem, but if it was, i wouldn't recc it. I'm not a bass head and don't listen to music that needs obtrusive, incessant bass. Wow, you think they are better than the Tin T2 plus? nice!


----------



## BubisUK

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree, definitely not a bass head iem, but if it was, i wouldn't recc it. I'm not a bass head and don't listen to music that needs obtrusive, incessant bass. Wow, you think they are better than the Tin T2 plus? nice!


To my ears they are 👍 I do like extra bass sometimes, but not in acesive amounts, but for me ASX fills that gap when I want it. The only gap that I still need to fill is to find IEM that would have extra detail in the high end


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> To my ears they are 👍 I do like extra bass sometimes, but not in acesive amounts, but for me ASX fills that gap when I want it. The only gap that I still need to fill is to find IEM that would have extra detail in the high end



MT300 or if you want to stretch your budget, the NM2+. Detail monsters in the high end.


----------



## BubisUK

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> MT300 or if you want to stretch your budget, the NM2+. Detail monsters in the high end.


Well my budget could go up to 200£ if I would know if I would like it and would not have to sell it afterwards 😄 I just can't ant have any stuff around that I do not need or use, you could say that is my ocd. 
I was thinking about these 2 but decided against them. Going only by frequency graphs alone NM2+ is really similar to Shanling ME500, but I cant seem to find any decent info about these.


----------



## Shakmal

BubisUK said:


> Well my budget could go up to 200£ if I would know if I would like it and would not have to sell it afterwards 😄 I just can't ant have any stuff around that I do not need or use, you could say that is my ocd.
> I was thinking about these 2 but decided against them. Going only by frequency graphs alone NM2+ is really similar to Shanling ME500, but I cant seem to find any decent info about these.


Have u looked at LZ A7....


----------



## BubisUK

Shakmal said:


> Have u looked at LZ A7....


I did, but I don't like all that fidling with switches. I will eventually find something i like, have high hopes for NF NE4, with changable tunable faceplates.  They have really peaked my interest.


----------



## dissociativity

Is there anything else good out there with a fit similar to the moondrop ssp/ssr? 
I find them very comfy and they stay in very well


----------



## iFi audio (Jan 19, 2021)

Gesugao said:


> Welcome aboard to the MT300 train lol. How are you liking 'em so far?



Just to make it clear, that's what's discussed, right?


----------



## Gesugao

iFi audio said:


> Just to make it clear, that's what's discussed, right?
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/****-mt300


Yep


----------



## IEMusic

BubisUK said:


> To my ears they are 👍 I do like extra bass sometimes, but not in acesive amounts, but for me ASX fills that gap when I want it. The only gap that I still need to fill is to find IEM that would have extra detail in the high end


Just curious if you’ve heard the KZ BA10?   I find that there are remarkable amounts of detail overall, including in the treble, regardless of its price.


----------



## iFi audio

Gesugao said:


> Yep



Thanks!


----------



## jant71

BubisUK said:


> I did, but I don't like all that fidling with switches. I will eventually find something i like, have high hopes for NF NE4, with changable tunable faceplates.  They have really peaked my interest.



 One switch. Try on/off with your main device and you probably never switch it again. Less "fidling" than there will be with the NF faceplates install.

Don't be scared to say you don't like the LZ just because you think the lettering on them is ugly.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Gesugao said:


> Welcome aboard to the MT300 train lol. How are you liking 'em so far?



Thanks 🙂 What lovely packaging, especially for the price!

As for the sound, I've only listened to them briefly and tbh I'm not great at describing the sound with certain audiophile terms. It does seem like I was right in saying I prefer a warm sound, as I do miss the bass from the IT00. It's obvious the highs are the star here, but I find them slightly sibilant just now? I haven't A/B'd the two yet but on initial impressions I reckon the IT00's are my preference.


----------



## cqtek (Jan 19, 2021)

Smabat has brought out a new model. This time it's not about earbuds. They are IEMS with two dynamic drivers and a micro switch to alter their sound. They are being promoted on Youtube. The model is called X1, like many other models...



Purchase link, less than 42€:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001945966511.html

I think it might be interesting to have a model so inexpensive that it has a micro switch to modify its sound. We will see if its quality is up to scratch, because this price range is very close to competition. If you get good treble, it can be a fairly versatile model.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks 🙂 What lovely packaging, especially for the price!
> 
> As for the sound, I've only listened to them briefly and tbh I'm not great at describing the sound with certain audiophile terms. It does seem like I was right in saying I prefer a warm sound, as I do miss the bass from the IT00. It's obvious the highs are the star here, but I find them slightly sibilant just now? I haven't A/B'd the two yet but on initial impressions I reckon the IT00's are my preference.



The highs are unique, will settle with play, and are not sibilant for me on any of my DAP's except slightly on the bright one (Cowon J). The high are the star of the show, but the bass is very nimble and articulate. If you're wanting a warm, basshead level bass attack, yeah, the MT300 isn't it.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 21, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> So it's not possible to appreciate sound quality when new to a forum? I already own the Sundaras and Fidelio x2hr with a Schiit Fulla 3. I just want an iem of similar quality


Appreciate and know what you're listening to are two different things. However, it's up to the individual if that matters. For most, I'd say yes. Including myself. No need wasting money on side grades or downgrades.

Do Audiiophiles come here when they are already or are they created here? It looks like you're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 19, 2021)

What replacement cable do you all reccomend for 2 pin iem. I can get the Penon 049 for 99, the Linsoul Ephrosyne for 67, the ISN C4 or S4 for 58, Kinera IDun for 55, or is there something better under 100


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> What replacement cable do you all reccomend for 2 pin iem. I can get the Penon 049 for 99, the Linsoul Aphrosyne for 67, the ISN C4 or S4 for 58, Kinera IDun for 55, or is there something better under 100


Default rec:

Faaeal litz copper cable
Kbear Rhyme
Tri Through

(all on aliexpress for around 15-20 usd and they all measure insanely low.)


----------



## CamWuu

RikudouGoku said:


> Default rec:
> 
> Faaeal litz copper cable
> Kbear Rhyme
> ...


I'm never ordering from that scam site


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> I'm never ordering from that scam site


Scam? It certainly is not. All you need to do is order from a reputable seller and there shouldnt be any problems.

Coming from someone that very likely has over 100 purchases.


----------



## CamWuu

RikudouGoku said:


> Scam? It certainly is not. All you need to do is order from a reputable seller and there shouldnt be any problems.
> 
> Coming from someone that very likely has over 100 purchases.


What's the best cable I can buy from penon linsoul drop or Amazon


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> What's the best cable I can buy from penon linsoul drop or Amazon


Penon has some ISN cables you could look at.

Linsoul and amazon has some tripowin cables (like the C8). 

Those cables are more expensive and lower quality than the ones I listed above though...


----------



## jant71

CamWuu said:


> What replacement cable do you all reccomend for 2 pin iem. I can get the Penon 049 for 99, the Linsoul Ephrosyne for 67, the ISN C4 or S4 for 58, Kinera IDun for 55, or is there something better under 100



I'm selling a better one for under $99. An ISN GC4. If your Lodi is the east coast one we are one state over.


----------



## CamWuu

jant71 said:


> I'm selling a better one for under $99. An ISN GC4. If your Lodi is the east coast one we are one state over.


Sadly mines Lodi California. I forgot that I had ordered the Blessing2's and the cable for those should be good. Also have 2 Linsoul Euphrosyne coming next month from drop so I should be good to go.


----------



## audio123

Next review will be on the Dunu SA6. A world class IEM.


----------



## bhima

CamWuu said:


> I'm never ordering from that scam site


order from faaeal official store or the KB EAR official store on aliexpress. No problem. Also, Nicehck has a great 16 core copper cable for $10. They also have an offical aliexpress store. All have great reputations.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

bhima said:


> order from faaeal official store or the KB EAR official store on aliexpress. No problem. Also, Nicehck has a great 16 core copper cable for $10. They also have an offical aliexpress store. All have great reputations.



I just ordered some more Rhyme cable and some HCK cables. They are excellent for the money.


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> Next review will be on the Dunu SA6. A world class IEM.





I was hoping this for end all be all for full BAs.😊


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just ordered some more Rhyme cable and some HCK cables. They are excellent for the money.


I have everything I need now finally purchased, all that's left to buy is the best Large replacement tips money can buy that arent outlandishly priced. Need them for blessing2, Penon Fan, Galaxy Buds and Kinera bd005 pro if anyone can point me in the right direction


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I have everything I need now finally purchased, all that's left to buy is the best Large replacement tips money can buy that arent outlandishly priced. Need them for blessing2, Penon Fan, Galaxy Buds and Kinera bd005 pro if anyone can point me in the right direction


Sednafit non-xelastec is a good start☺️if the price is not outlandish to you?


----------



## CamWuu

RikudouGoku said:


> Default rec:
> 
> Faaeal litz copper cable
> Kbear Rhyme
> ...


Ok I trust the official venders. Is the kbear rhyme better than the tri through? If you were getting a pair for every iem which would you get. Need 5-6 cables for myself and mom


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> I was hoping this for end all be all for full BAs.😊


The new Ety?


----------



## bhima

CamWuu said:


> Ok I trust the official venders. Is the kbear rhyme better than the tri through? If you were getting a pair for every iem which would you get. Need 5-6 cables for myself and mom


honestly, id start with one full copper and one full silver cable. If you dont hear any difference between those and the stock, just dont spend any extra on cables unless you want them for cheap fashion. the diff is subtle at best, and there is zero empirical evidence it changes the frequency. I personally noticed some reduction in midbass when i switched the copper believe cable to silver, but it could just be mental.


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> The new Ety?


Arhhh Ety. That's another World Class!😊


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> Arhhh Ety. That's another World Class!😊


How is it?


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> How is it?


Your guess is as good as mine!😊


----------



## dharmasteve

CamWuu said:


> Ok I trust the official venders. Is the kbear rhyme better than the tri through? If you were getting a pair for every iem which would you get. Need 5-6 cables for myself and mom


The Tri Through is an exceptional cable for the money. I don't think you can beat it in it's price range. I think it is better than the Rhyme, of which I have a couple.


----------



## slex

@dharmasteve Do you use TRI Through for faster burn-in period due to better conductivity?😊


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Next review will be on the Dunu SA6. A world class IEM.



Wow, it looks AMAZING, I tested SA6 but sadly doesn’t fit well in my ears😓


----------



## CamWuu

dharmasteve said:


> The Tri Through is an exceptional cable for the money. I don't think you can beat it in it's price range. I think it is better than the Rhyme, of which I have a couple.


Cool. The Tri Through 4 core high purity 5n single crystal copper one?


----------



## dharmasteve

slex said:


> @dharmasteve Do you use TRI Through for faster burn-in period due to better conductivity?😊


No, I burn in whilst listening. The sound profile of the Tri Through is good, whether due to resistance or some other essential properties. On my KBear Believe and TRi Starsea....I like the match with the Through cable. I use my ear as the judge.


----------



## CamWuu

Also was getting a huge deal on the Oalloy 6n copper and copper silver mixed cable litz from nicehck but was scared to paythat much. If I buy one for my mom and I they are $87 each but is it worth it?


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Also was getting a huge deal on the Oalloy 6n copper and copper silver mixed cable litz from nicehck but was scared to paythat much. If I buy one for my mom and I they are $87 each but is it worth it?


You have to forward inquiries with your preferred seller😊


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> You have to forward inquiries with your preferred seller😊


What? Its front the kbear official store and the oalloy is from nicehck


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> What? Its front the kbear official store and the oalloy is from nicehck


Which oalloy?


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Which oalloy?


I literally just wrote the entire description 2 posts up. Oalloy 6n copper and copper silver mixed cable litz


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I literally just wrote the entire description 2 posts up. Oalloy 6n copper and copper silver mixed cable litz






This?


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Also was getting a huge deal on the Oalloy 6n copper and copper silver mixed cable litz from nicehck but was scared to paythat much. If I buy one for my mom and I they are $87 each but is it worth it?


Why are you scare to pay much if may I ask?


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Why are you scare to pay much if may I ask?


I've new to iems. Been using over ear


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I've new to iems. Been using over ear


ok I understand, and wat iems you intended to use the Alloy, if I may ask again?


----------



## Gesugao (Jan 20, 2021)

Huh, I tried the Tin T4's SPC cable on my MT300 and it made the bass a lil more forward and It also smoothened out the highs just a bit. Maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me but I hear a bit more microdetail compared to MT300's stock cable.


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> ok I understand, and wat iems you intended to use the Alloy, if I may ask again?


I'm going to bed. Just wanted to know if they're good. Blessing2 Penon Fan Kinera bd005 Paiaudio dr2 pro


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I'm going to bed. Just wanted to know if they're good. Blessing2 Penon Fan Kinera bd005 Paiaudio dr2 pro


Ok goodnite.Ask yourself if the price is justifiable according to the price of iems.


----------



## fabio19

audio123 said:


> Next review will be on the Dunu SA6. A world class IEM.


I'll be really very curious to know what you think of the SA6, because I find them really superlative. For my taste of course. I'm not a low-range ante. But the speed, the details, the analyticity, the transparency and these SA6 go in this direction. So I'll wait to get your detailed impression of this Dunu.


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> Ok I trust the official venders. Is the kbear rhyme better than the tri through? If you were getting a pair for every iem which would you get. Need 5-6 cables for myself and mom


Faaeal = Tri > Kbear

So pick between the faaeal or the tri, they both are basically identical besides a color change on the tri (they measure the same). But the faaeal is a bit cheaper.


----------



## StacoHRP

RikudouGoku said:


> Faaeal = Tri > Kbear
> 
> So pick between the faaeal or the tri, they both are basically identical besides a color change on the tri (they measure the same). But the faaeal is a bit cheaper.



How about NiceHCK LitzPS? 
I'm left behind in cable trend since last time bought the 8core silver plated cable bundle with the BL-03.
Back then in early 2019, it's recommended for bang for buck.
Actually, i have this LitzPS but my lil bro took it and went to college so i never had a chance to use it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

StacoHRP said:


> How about NiceHCK LitzPS?
> I'm left behind in cable trend since last time bought the 8core silver plated cable bundle with the BL-03.
> Back then in early 2019, it's recommended for bang for buck.
> Actually, i have this LitzPS but my lil bro took it and went to college so i never had a chance to use it.


The litzps (and the kbear limpid) measures much higher than the other 3 cables I rec.


----------



## StacoHRP

RikudouGoku said:


> The litzps (and the kbear limpid) measures much higher than the other 3 cables I rec.



Thanks!
I'll give the FAAEAL a try then.


----------



## CamWuu

Ended up snagging the Tri Through 5n x2, **** Crystal copper 1MMCX 1 2Pin, Electro Acousti 1 MMCX 1 2pin, KBear Rhyme x2 MMCX x2 2pin, FAAEAL Copper 4n x2 2pin. Got those plus Blessing 2, Penon Fan, Kinera BD005 Pro and Tiandirenhe/Paiaudio dr2


----------



## dharmasteve

CamWuu said:


> Ended up snagging the Tri Through 5n x2, **** Crystal copper 1MMCX 1 2Pin, Electro Acousti 1 MMCX 1 2pin, KBear Rhyme x2 MMCX x2 2pin, FAAEAL Copper 4n x2 2pin. Got those plus Blessing 2, Penon Fan, Kinera BD005 Pro and Tiandirenhe/Paiaudio dr2


You've made a good decision. The Faaeal, Through, and Rhyme cables are such good value. The Penon Fan really stands up for itself. Good for you.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

CamWuu said:


> Ok I trust the official venders. Is the kbear rhyme better than the tri through? If you were getting a pair for every iem which would you get. Need 5-6 cables for myself and mom



Differences are marginal. Just pick up the ones which you find good looking and are cheap. I personally don't hear any differences between the cables. I usually purchase cables to change output pin and nothing else. Some cables improve fit and subsequent low end whereas some cables have good quality pin termination which maintains consistent connection without any issues.

But comfort wise Rhyme and Faaeal cables are very good for what they cost. Rhyme also has a chin slider which is decent. Don't have a Tri cable so can't comment on that. As @bhima mentioned, if you don't find anything meaningful don't splurge unnecessarily unless it is some genuine upgrade.


----------



## dharmasteve

Just watched the inauguration of Joe Biden. Wishing the USA the best. Hope America becomes what it can be.

dharmasteve.


----------



## StacoHRP

CamWuu said:


> Ended up snagging the Tri Through 5n x2, **** Crystal copper 1MMCX 1 2Pin, Electro Acousti 1 MMCX 1 2pin, KBear Rhyme x2 MMCX x2 2pin, FAAEAL Copper 4n x2 2pin. Got those plus Blessing 2, Penon Fan, Kinera BD005 Pro and Tiandirenhe/Paiaudio dr2



Wow! What a shopping spree.
You said that you are new to iem and wanting to get worthy of what you spent. Nice.
If i were you, i will definitely very happy.


----------



## CamWuu

I'm set now I just need to buy my mom a portable amp and need suggestions. The #1 on Amazon is the FiiO BTR5, is this the best I can do for $110? I bought her a pair of Penon Fan as i had a discount to $70, a set of Kinera bd005, Paiaudio dr2 or Tiendirenhe, some nice upgraded cables, a copper, silver, and silver copper mix. Now I just need the amp and I'm done. Her birthday is in 2 weeks so I'd like to have it by then. Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> I'm set now I just need to buy my mom a portable amp and need suggestions. The #1 on Amazon is the FiiO BTR5, is this the best I can do for $110? I bought her a pair of Penon Fan as i had a discount to $70, a set of Kinera bd005, Paiaudio dr2 or Tiendirenhe, some nice upgraded cables, a copper, silver, and silver copper mix. Now I just need the amp and I'm done. Her birthday is in 2 weeks so I'd like to have it by then. Thanks


You can check out the Qudelix 5K, it has PEQ but otherwise it should be on the same level as the BTR5.

More info on bluetooth amps here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/


----------



## iFi audio

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Do Audiiophiles come here when they are already or are they created here?



That's a very good question, but I would guess that at least some A-folks are born here


----------



## CamWuu

RikudouGoku said:


> You can check out the Qudelix 5K, it has PEQ but otherwise it should be on the same level as the BTR5.
> 
> More info on bluetooth amps here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/


Forgot to mention she uses a Samsung Note 10 with no headphone Jack so it needs to be type c


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> Forgot to mention she uses a Samsung Note 10 with no headphone Jack so it needs to be type c


The qudelix (and the other amps in that link) are all bluetooth amps.


----------



## bhima

Hrmm... looks like the new A-series from Final might not be the resounding success I hoped it was:

https://crinacle.com/2021/01/20/crinnotes-final-audio-a3000-and-a4000-budget-isation/

I get he's just one guy, but looking at those graphs, and man--I could tell what he would say before I even read his review. Final needs to take more community feedback with regards to tuning or else they will get left behind. They can't just survive off the success of the budget E-2000 and E-3000.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dang, everything arrived all at once.
Opened the M9 first since I was most curious about it. A very positive first listen with great timbre.

edit 1: Shanling ME700 lite. OMG how come no one is talking about this IEM?
Sounds freaking amazing.




edit 2: MT300
Nice Bass. Not sure about the Mids or Highs. Good resolution but too V-shape for me. I will try to experiment with different eartips.




edit 3: Zen
I like it. Slightly brighter than I imagined. I will let it burn in for few days.




edit 5: M9
I think I can listen to this kind of tuning 24/7. Sophisticated and natural sounding. Can’t believe it’s only all BAs in there. BGVP DM8 is very good too but not as natural sounding.




edit 6: Thieaudio L4
I like it. Bass is noticeable improvement over the L3 and L9. Mids are little bit on a lean side, but works well with classical music.

edit 7: Shanling ME80
Nice and bright and here comes a bonus. It’s also shouty. Pretty painful to listen. Especially coming from the IER-M9. Hard pass (for now).


----------



## cappuchino

So I was browsing products on the Taobao Collection of Lazada and then I saw this. Selling for about 68 USD. Any takers?


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> So I was browsing products on the Taobao Collection of Lazada and then I saw this. Selling for about 68 USD. Any takers?



That looks like a pirated etymotics LOL.

I'm not really a fan of etymotics due to the deep fit insertion, couldn't use it cause of comfort issues, but they sound great for sure (other than perhaps a lack of 3D soundstage). I wonder how the rest of the etymotic fans manage to overcome the fit issues. Lubrication? Foam tips? I find like I'm getting ear abrasions everytime I use the etymotic IEMs.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> That looks like a pirated etymotics LOL.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of etymotics due to the deep fit insertion, couldn't use it cause of comfort issues, but they sound great for sure (other than perhaps a lack of 3D soundstage). I wonder how the rest of the etymotic fans manage to overcome the fit issues. Lubrication? Foam tips? I find like I'm getting ear abrasions everytime I use the etymotic IEMs.


It does look like pirated 😂 Now Etys are something I won't ever buy in my life. Etymotics just seem so "weird" and "invasive" to use. Like, it's not that different than sticking a nail in your ears...


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> It does look like pirated 😂 Now Etys are something I won't ever buy in my life. Etymotics just seem so "weird" and "invasive" to use. Like, it's not that different than sticking a nail in your ears...



U can try to audition some etymotics if there are some earphone shops in your country. They really do sound good, plus they bring superb passive isolation (for a non custom IEM) to the table, I think they can hit almost 40 dB passive isolation, which is amazing. But unfortunately, I had to send my previous set back after I couldn't get used to the fit even after a week of trying them.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> U can try to audition some etymotics if there are some earphone shops in your country. They really do sound good, plus they bring superb passive isolation (for a non custom IEM) to the table, I think they can hit almost 40 dB passive isolation, which is amazing. But unfortunately, I had to send my previous set back after I couldn't get used to the fit even after a week of trying them.


How does auditioning work? Do you swap out eartips? Never went to doing that as it seems unhygienic to me.


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> How does auditioning work? Do you swap out eartips? Never went to doing that as it seems unhygienic to me.



U go to an audio shop and ask to try XX brand IEM and they bring it out for you and leave u on your own to try it. Better option than buying blind sometimes. The shops in my country mostly will sanitize the stock eartips with alcohol swabs after each auditioning session. I know in this current covid climate it may seem a bit unhygenic, but no way about it, unless you bring your own aftermarket tips (which may skew the sound signature from the stock tips) or the shop makes u buy a pair of unopened tips.

I would think for headphones it is even harder to sanitize the headphone pads than IEM tips!


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> U go to an audio shop and ask to try XX brand IEM and they bring it out for you and leave u on your own to try it. Better option than buying blind sometimes. The shops in my country mostly will sanitize the stock eartips with alcohol swabs after each auditioning session. I know in this current covid climate it may seem a bit unhygenic, but no way about it, unless you bring your own aftermarket tips (which may skew the sound signature from the stock tips) or the shop makes u buy a pair of unopened tips.
> 
> I would think for headphones it is even harder to sanitize the headphone pads than IEM tips!


I see. I might try that once the COVID situation settles down in my country (which doesn't seem likely). Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tgx78

baskingshark said:


> U can try to audition some etymotics if there are some earphone shops in your country. They really do sound good, plus they bring superb passive isolation (for a non custom IEM) to the table, I think they can hit almost 40 dB passive isolation, which is amazing. But unfortunately, I had to send my previous set back after I couldn't get used to the fit even after a week of trying them.



-40dbs?!! I will be hit by train on my way to work.


----------



## kmmbd

I received the Audirect Beam 2SE yesterday. Some first impressions:

Build is solid, but I don't like the overly glossy finish. Fingerprints show up everywhere.
The button on the side acts as a gain switch (gain level indicated by the LED underneath) Works well with Android, works best with iOS.
Overall sound is neutral, not overly clinical presentation. Output power is kinda low. Output is clean though, no hiss at all. Will have to test with more headphones.
I will compare the Beam 2 SE with the E1DA PowerDAC V2 and the evergreen Apple dongle. Let's see how things fare.


----------



## DynamicEars

tgx78 said:


> Dang, everything arrived all at once.
> Opened the M9 first since I was most curious about it. A very positive first listen with great timbre.
> 
> edit 1: Shanling ME700 lite. OMG how come no one is talking about this IEM?
> ...



not Sony fanboy but all giant killers are just myths, and Sony itself is the legend. Trio M7, M9 and Z1R is truly ones among Best IEMs.
Actually doing mods etc made me realize 1 thing. Sony always use foam / sponge for dampers, since EX1000 era. And they actually tuned their IEMs aggressively on upper mids for details, but then dampen them with that sponge. They never use damper paper, sponge is the key and their secret, it wipes peaks but bass still go through rounded and fast, imaging too.



see the Z1R raw tuning without the sponge damper here, courtesy of crin.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 21, 2021)

DynamicEars said:


> not Sony fanboy but all giant killers are just myths, and Sony itself is the legend. Trio M7, M9 and Z1R is truly ones among Best IEMs.
> Actually doing mods etc made me realize 1 thing. Sony always use foam / sponge for dampers, since EX1000 era. And they actually tuned their IEMs aggressively on upper mids for details, but then dampen them with that sponge. They never use damper paper, sponge is the key and their secret, it wipes peaks but bass still go through rounded and fast, imaging too.
> 
> 
> ...






You motivated me to finally purchase this sponges, which was sitting in my cart for last 8 months.

Will be using it on the ME80.


----------



## CamWuu

Is it possible to have one great cable fit multiple iems or does each one need it's own special pairing? I bought way to much stuff lately, including 3 pair for my mother, as well as a jds labs atom amp. I need to get the best available affordable cable for each of us by her birthday next week. The iems are: Moondrop Blessing2 which arrive tomorrow, 2 pair Penon Fan, 2 Kinera bd005 pro, and 2 Tiendirenhe/Paiaudio dr2. I have Tri Through cables coming, KBear Rhyme, Cema Electro Acousti, ****, FAAEAL and NiceHCK as well. I should be good right? 😂😂 my Atom is on it's way too I'm very excited. Still cant find tip replacement but oh well


----------



## illumidata

tgx78 said:


> You motivated me to finally purchase this sponges, which was sitting in my cart for last 8 months.
> 
> Will be using it on the ME80.


Please post measurements when you’ve fitted them, I’ve been replacing all my fabric dampers with combos of these and the white foams they sell (Diamonds, Believes, D10s) and would love to know exactly what they’re doing by way of dB reduction. With the KBears it was a way of dealing with condensation issues whilst preserving the original tuning as best I could, with the D10s it fixed the bass bloat issues I was having with them. Credit to @DynamicEars and his incessant modding of the isn h40s for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## tgx78

illumidata said:


> Please post measurements when you’ve fitted them, I’ve been replacing all my fabric dampers with combos of these and the white foams they sell (Diamonds, Believes, D10s) and would love to know exactly what they’re doing by way of dB reduction. With the KBears it was a way of dealing with condensation issues whilst preserving the original tuning as best I could, with the D10s it fixed the bass bloat issues I was having with them. Credit to @DynamicEars and his incessant modding of the isn h40s for pointing me in the right direction.



I ordered the black ones, is there a difference between white and black sponges in terms of foam density?


----------



## illumidata (Jan 21, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> I ordered the black ones, is there a difference between white and black sponges in terms of foam density?


Yes, my guesstimate is the black ones are 2x+ denser than the whites (d10s only needed a white damper, Diamonds and Believes I use a stacked combo of white and black, though that might be more than strictly necessary, but I liked the results).
Edit. Pic might help!


----------



## DynamicEars

tgx78 said:


> I ordered the black ones, is there a difference between white and black sponges in terms of foam density?



We cant judge / know the density with its color, the only way is buy many sponges and trial and error method. Sony use low density sponges. And to date, i still think sponge is the best damper, thanks to Sony.
(I put my measurements using different materials on BLON thread long time ago).

Peaky KZs combine with sponges is great although their resolution isnt the best.

My KZ Z1 have more sessions than my Z1R but of course because they are TWS, but using sponges to tame peaks and then retune by EQ them, they sounded sensational. Bass going deep and soundstage is wide with good details and imaging.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Jan 21, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> Is it possible to have one great cable fit multiple iems or does each one need it's own special pairing?


Cables all sound the same.

I'll buy you a $75 cable if you can reliably blind identify it from another.

Spend your money on ear tips if you want to optimize how an IEM sounds.


----------



## unifutomaki

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Cables all sound the same.
> 
> I'll buy you a $75 cable if you can reliably blind identify it from another.
> 
> Spend your money on ear tips if you want to optimize how an IEM sounds.



When people overthink things like that, it starts to sound like real work and not really a hobby


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our full review of the ddHifi Janus is now online. Enjoy, and if there are any questions, just ask @nanotechnos


----------



## CamWuu

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Cables all sound the same.
> 
> I'll buy you a $75 cable if you can reliably blind identify it from another.
> 
> Spend your money on ear tips if you want to optimize how an IEM sounds.


Are 3 pair of ML jvc dots for $13 a good deal? Those are what I  keep getting reccomended


----------



## chinmie

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Cables all sound the same.
> 
> I'll buy you a $75 cable if you can reliably blind identify it from another.
> 
> Spend your money on ear tips if you want to optimize how an IEM sounds.



thicker vs thinner cables (that also applies to more or less braids of the same cable thickness) do sound different though, at least in my personal testing. no difference in sound relative to cable materials that i experienced myself. 

but the difference is really small similar to small EQ adjustments that for me personally makes it not matter too much. comfort and reliability are more important for choosing cables for me

otherwise i much agree with you, eartips are definitely a much better investment for IEMs, also foams and silicone pads for earbuds


----------



## DynamicEars

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Cables all sound the same.
> 
> I'll buy you a $75 cable if you can reliably blind identify it from another.
> 
> Spend your money on ear tips if you want to optimize how an IEM sounds.



I agree eartips and its material and bore width play important part for shaping an IEM sound, but cable do make differences especially on materials and thickness, but differences are subtle.
DAP > eartips > dampers > cables    in my priority order


----------



## CamWuu

DynamicEars said:


> I agree eartips and its material and bore width play important part for shaping an IEM sound, but cable do make differences especially on materials and thickness, but differences are subtle.
> DAP > eartips > dampers > cables    in my priority order


Grabbed some AZLA xelastic and some short ones for my galaxy buds, SpinFit, and 15 pair of the biggest jvc dots I can find. I'm officially done. Got my moms presents done. 7 iem's and a pair of Galaxy Buds, including the Blessing 2s, 2 PENON Fan, 2 Kinera bd005, and 2 Tiendirenhe/Paiaudio dr2. 10+ cables (electro acousti, linpro euphrosyne, faaeal x2, kbear rhyme x4, nicehck x2, tri through x2, and **** x2. 2 JDS Labs Atom amp, and the earbud tips. $1200 later and I'm done. Got some great deals. So now my collection has the HifiMan Sundara, Fidelio x2hr, Moondrop Blessing2, Galaxy buds, Kinera bd005, Paiaudio dr2, Penon Fan, JDS Labs Atom, Schiit Fulla 3, and my upgrade cables and tips. Done for a while lmao.


----------



## ChrisOc

The final stage of the Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs is now open for voting. This is your opportunity to vote for your favourite IEMs. 

Members' votes cast in Stage 1 has several IEMs still in play, your vote might make the difference for your favourite IEMs: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...r-monitors-2020-please-read-the-rules.950854/


----------



## lgcubana (Jan 21, 2021)

illumidata said:


> Yes, my guesstimate is the black ones are 2x+ denser than the whites (d10s only needed a white damper, Diamonds and Believes I use a stacked combo of white and black, though that might be more than strictly necessary, but I liked the results).
> Edit. Pic might help!


I only recently started this practice (of adding layered, foam filters), when I got my Shuoer Tapes (not Pro).   I've limited my adventures to IEMs with removable nozzles, as I'm not brave enough to repeatedly remove screens (as I experiment with how many layers are needed, for my individual preferences).

I wasn't aware that there's a retail solution, so I went the route of homebrew:
1. A roll of Sports Pre-wrap




2. A cigar punch tool, to make the discs



3. A coffee stirrer, to evenly apply the filters




I prefer the multi layer approach. As was the case with the Shuoer Tape, I ended up using three layers. For my FiiO FD5, a two ply application (per side)  was all that was needed.


----------



## Luis1316

About the foams, I have been trying those foam filters with my LZ A7 and LZ A6. The first thing that I did after trying many days with my LZ A7 was to peel off the small filter inside the black nozzle and put foam. There is a difference in density between those two; the black one is way denser than the white one. I feel that the foam/sponge material works way better as a filter for high-mid and treble peaks than other materials. 
Quote:


Luis1316 said:


> I also tried those foams previously. Since they are 100 pieces, you can ask him to give you 50 whites and 50 blacks. I later changed my mind and I recommend now a single piece of white foam in the black filter.
> My previous post:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illumidata

lgcubana said:


> I only recently started this practice (of adding layered, foam filters), when I got my Shuoer Tapes (not Pro).   I've limited my adventures to IEMs with removable nozzles, as I'm not brave enough to repeatedly remove screens (as I experiment with how many layers are needed, for my individual preferences).
> 
> I wasn't aware that there's a retail solution, so I went the route of homebrew:
> 1. A roll of Sports Pre-wrap
> ...


I stopped using diy cuts because it was so hard to channel match, but the cigar punch is an inspired solution. I went looking for one on amazon and found this as well!

A whole universe of possibilities awaits. 2mm might actually be small enough to get into a BA if it’s mounted close enough to the end of the nozzle 
(KZ ZSX, you will be the first victim...)


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> We cant judge / know the density with its color, the only way is buy many sponges and trial and error method. Sony use low density sponges. And to date, i still think sponge is the best damper, thanks to Sony.
> (I put my measurements using different materials on BLON thread long time ago).
> 
> Peaky KZs combine with sponges is great although their resolution isnt the best.
> ...


Here is your post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blo...ressions-thread.916702/page-257#post-15814248


----------



## lgcubana

illumidata said:


> I stopped using diy cuts because it was so hard to channel match, but the cigar punch is an inspired solution. I went looking for one on amazon and found this as well!
> 
> A whole universe of possibilities awaits. 2mm might actually be small enough to get into a BA if it’s mounted close enough to the end of the nozzle
> (KZ ZSX, you will be the first victim...)


I tried something similar to the multi-headed tool, but found the very thin, see through foam wouldn’t get a clean cut; as these tools are intended to punch through a much denser material, like a leather belt.  For the cigar punch tool, I back the foam with cardboard.  Without a firm backing, the punch tool just stretches the material, more so than cuts to the desired circular shape.


----------



## docentore (Jan 21, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> Grabbed some AZLA xelastic and some short ones for my galaxy buds, SpinFit, and 15 pair of the biggest jvc dots I can find. I'm officially done. Got my moms presents done. 7 iem's and a pair of Galaxy Buds, including the Blessing 2s, 2 PENON Fan, 2 Kinera bd005, and 2 Tiendirenhe/Paiaudio dr2. 10+ cables (electro acousti, linpro euphrosyne, faaeal x2, kbear rhyme x4, nicehck x2, tri through x2, and **** x2. 2 JDS Labs Atom amp, and the earbud tips. $1200 later and I'm done. Got some great deals. So now my collection has the HifiMan Sundara, Fidelio x2hr, Moondrop Blessing2, Galaxy buds, Kinera bd005, Paiaudio dr2, Penon Fan, JDS Labs Atom, Schiit Fulla 3, and my upgrade cables and tips. Done for a while lmao.


1200$ and only one decent set - and even this one could be bought with better tuning


----------



## chickenmoon

End grain chopping boards are great base surfaces for punching stuff.


----------



## CamWuu

docentore said:


> 1200$ and only one decent set - and even this one could be bought with better tuning


Good thing I could care less about your opinion. I researched enough to know that these are more than sufficient for my needs and as gifts, thanks though


----------



## docentore

CamWuu said:


> Good thing I could care less about your opinion. I researched enough to know that these are more than sufficient for my needs and as gifts, thanks though


Good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## lgcubana

CamWuu said:


> Good thing I could care less about your opinion. I researched enough to know that these are more than sufficient for my needs and as gifts, thanks though


Normally your type of response (from a relatively new poster) would have me hover over the ignore option. But why that poster (with over 500 posts) had to go out of their way "to piss in your cereal", is beyond me.


----------



## pr0b3r

lgcubana said:


> Normally your type of response (from a relatively new poster) would have me hover over the ignore option. But why that poster (with over 500 posts) had to go out of their way "to piss in your cereal", is beyond me.



Saw that user from other threads doing the same. That's probably his/her way of getting off. SMH


----------



## docentore

lgcubana said:


> Normally your type of response (from a relatively new poster) would have me hover over the ignore option. But why that poster (with over 500 posts) had to go out of their way "to piss in your cereal", is beyond me.


Maybe I don't condone compulsive buying as a form of getting into IEM word. Buying 10+ random cables is not healthy.



pr0b3r said:


> Saw that user from other threads doing the same. That's probably his/her way of getting off. SMH


Lol, you serious dude?


----------



## Nimweth

I can resist everything except temptation! MT300 just ordered. Looking forward to these.


----------



## tigradekat

Anyone listened to the new tiandirenhe td08 already? I am assembling a short list of budget friendly iem's. I love a good low end, but I am no bass head per-se. I fear the much liked new TD06 will be too bassy for me, and Ithis one caught my eye while browsing Aliexpress: 

TD08


----------



## CamWuu

docentore said:


> Maybe I don't condone compulsive buying as a form of getting into IEM word. Buying 10+ random cables is not healthy.
> 
> 
> Lol, you serious dude?


It was definitely a compulsive buy and one I may regret I can't disagree with you about the cables. But I also don't agree with how you went about voicing your opinion, it was rude and purposely aimed to make me feel dumb about what I had purchased when its rather obvious how excited I am to try them. At the end of the day, i got the 2 PENON Fan for $140 for both, the 2 Kinera bd005 Pro for $80 for both, and the 2 Tiendirenhe td2 for $35 for the pair so I don't think I can be too upset even if they arent for me. I'm sure I'll be able to sell them to a friend if necessary. I went overboard on the cables forsure, good deals but still unnecessary. 

But I am very excited to try these Blessing 2 that just arrived.


----------



## docentore

CamWuu said:


> It was definitely a compulsive buy and one I may regret I can't disagree with you about the cables. But I also don't agree with how you went about voicing your opinion, it was rude and purposely aimed to make me feel dumb about what I had purchased when its rather obvious how excited I am to try them. At the end of the day, i got the 2 PENON Fan for $140 for both, the 2 Kinera bd005 Pro for $80 for both, and the 2 Tiendirenhe td2 for $35 for the pair so I don't think I can be too upset even if they arent for me. I'm sure I'll be able to sell them to a friend if necessary. I went overboard on the cables forsure, good deals but still unnecessary.
> 
> But I am very excited to try these Blessing 2 that just arrived.


I might've sound rude, apologies didn't mean to, tbh. I should choose my words more carefully.

Anyway, enjoy mate. If you just got B2 you are in for serious treat. I loved mine.
Hopefully you will enjoy the rest of the stuff as much as B2 or more


----------



## CamWuu

docentore said:


> I might've sound rude, apologies didn't mean to, tbh. I should choose my words more carefully.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy mate. If you just got B2 you are in for serious treat. I loved mine.
> Hopefully you will enjoy the rest of the stuff as much as B2 or more



These are insane. I can't imagine many steps up in the same price range. My only question is should I have gone with the crinacle version


----------



## docentore

CamWuu said:


> These are insane. I can't imagine many steps up in the same price range. My only question is should I have gone with the crinacle version


Hard to get something much better (many steps up) in same price range. 
The Crinnacle version is on my shopping list.


----------



## CamWuu

docentore said:


> Hard to get something much better (many steps up) in same price range.
> The Crinnacle version is on my shopping list.


What is the main difference


----------



## darmanastartes

2020 was not a great year for a variety of reasons, one of which was stagnation in the budget end of the IEM market. There were no budget IEM launches this year that had the kind of industry-shaking impact that the Blon BL-03 had in 2019. Instead, a lot of companies fell into ruts, iterating on past designs without much forward movement. In this article, I give my thoughts on the also-rans and faceplants of 2020.
IEM Round-Up: The Worst of 2020. The Meh, The Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## baskingshark

darmanastartes said:


> 2020 was not a great year for a variety of reasons, one of which was stagnation in the budget end of the IEM market. There were no budget IEM launches this year that had the kind of industry-shaking impact that the Blon BL-03 had in 2019. Instead, a lot of companies fell into ruts, iterating on past designs without much forward movement. In this article, I give my thoughts on the also-rans and faceplants of 2020.
> IEM Round-Up: The Worst of 2020. The Meh, The Bad, and the Ugly



Good article. Lots of sidegrades released in 2020. I think for 2020 itself, HZSound Heart Mirror is quite a standout in the sub $100 market (that is with amping). I do hope u can review it one day if possible!


----------



## unifutomaki

Well the Moondrop SSP are a standout and would likely have received more attention and praise if the SSR hadn't turned so many people off in the beginning.


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> Well the Moondrop SSP are a standout and would likely have received more attention and praise if the SSR hadn't turned so many people off in the beginning.


Is the SSR/SSP worth buying if you don't have a dedicated AMP/DAC other than a phone (iPhone 5s)?


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> Is the SSR/SSP worth buying if you don't have a dedicated AMP/DAC other than a phone (iPhone 5s)?



They can work with a phone but you'll likely have to crank the volume up quite a bit, so amplification headroom will be a bit short. They perform at their best with a dedicated DAC/AMP for sure.


----------



## B9Scrambler

unifutomaki said:


> Well the Moondrop SSP are a standout and would likely have received more attention and praise if the SSR hadn't turned so many people off in the beginning.



Still don't get the SSR hate. Its technical abilities dominate the budget segment imo. Such a kick @$$ product. SSP is just as good, but a slightly different flavour. Glad Moondrop released both instead of just releasing the SSP as a mild retune to the SSR.


----------



## WendyLi (Jan 22, 2021)

Do you miss these little things? Warm reminder here: we only have 7 pairs of blue ones left in stock now, no stocks for the other colors, and the factory will stop to produce them, so no more KB EAR F1! Just grab the chance! 

KB EAR F1: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013184490.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.4.544d9387DKM2e3


----------



## unifutomaki

B9Scrambler said:


> Still don't get the SSR hate. Its technical abilities dominate the budget segment imo. Such a kick @$$ product. SSP is just as good, but a slightly different flavour. Glad Moondrop released both instead of just releasing the SSP as a mild retune to the SSR.



I have a soft spot for the SSR myself and was one of the dissenting minority regarding that IEM. I'm glad I own both but wish the SSP had been released first in order to capture the majority of the coverage. I think more people would have given it the time of day (from a marketer's perspective at least) if perceptions hadn't already been coloured by fears about upper mids spiciness.


----------



## StacoHRP

unifutomaki said:


> Well the Moondrop SSP are a standout and would likely have received more attention and praise if the SSR hadn't turned so many people off in the beginning.



SSP is quite get me curious also to get.
The problem is many SSP reviews about moderate to high volume sounds because i like to hear iem loud enough at the edge of comfort before distortion.


----------



## unifutomaki

StacoHRP said:


> SSP is quite get me curious also to get.
> The problem is many SSP reviews about moderate to high volume sounds because i like to hear iem loud enough at the edge of comfort before distortion.



I'm concerned about your hearing health 

Another highlight of the SSP is that it graphs very similarly to the widely-hyped and lauded NF Audio NM2+:





If the NM2+ is considered to sound as good as it does, then the SSP has to at least come close, right?


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 21, 2021)

For my first ever published review here on head-fi, I felt that it should be the QKZ VK4 - the IEM that introduced me to this wonderful world of feeling happy and contented with a new gear and the always-present itch to acquire, just because there's something new that _would change the world as we know it._



Spoiler: QKZ VK4



*The Gateway Drug to the Never-Ending Rabbit Hole*

Pros: Smooth and organic sounding
Big and boomy bass
Mids are awesome for their price
Very comfortable
VERY CHEAP!!!

Cons: Early treble roll-off
Maybe too much bass
Technicalities

*Introduction:*

At 9 USD, this is the second-cheapest IEM with removable cables (EDX is cheapest at 6 USD). This was the first-ever “earphones” I bought, if I don’t include the atrocious Xiaomi Airdots.

A plasticky, candy-colored shell started it all – and the rest was history. Here’s my take on the much-acclaimed, legendary QKZ VK4…







These were plugged to my phones (Oppo Reno 4, iPhone 5s) and laptop (Asus X409). I still do not have a dedicated DAC/Amp and thus cannot test scalability with more power but I am considering buying an Apple Dongle and/or a cheap amplifier (Topping NX1s).


*Build and comfort:* Typical universal CIEM shape, reminiscent of some of KZ’s offerings, which is understandable as from what I’ve read, they _are_ sister companies. Definitely “cheap-feeling” – light, toy-like, but with a wonderful advantage. Due to the plastic-build, they disappear in your ears. Cable’s serviceable – typical cheap stock cable (plasticky, tangly, and sticky). I switched to a 4 USD JCally 8-core cable.


----------
I feel like I’ve used the word "typical" quite a few times, and all of that ends here. Sound is what sets these apart from the rest.
----------

I’ve had these for quite a few months now, and while I am still skeptical in burn-in, I can tell that these improve over time, in that it became smoother and more controlled.

*Sound:

Bass – *Goes deep. Bassheads will like this. Lots of quantity, a bit more boom than oomph. These are engaging, without reaching fatigue-territory. However, it isn’t the most tight or detailed. So, there’s that.

*Mids – *Organic and smooth as butter. Placed right smack in the middle. Not overly recessed where you have to focus/pinpoint just to hear it. It’s also not that elevated where you wince every now and then when things start to get shouty. It’s placed just right. Definitely influenced by the bass, having this warmish sound to it.

*Highs – *Previously had this peak that was annoying in some songs but disappeared over time. If you’re a treblehead, these aren’t for you. They’re not extended, a bit splashy, and aren’t detailed. However, for it’s purpose, these do the job. Just enough to provide a bit of sparkle in my life.



*Timbre – *I still don’t know how to fully describe timbre. I am a hobby musician, playing quite a few instruments, and to my ears, nothing sounds wrong with these.

*Soundstage and Imaging – *Definitely not like earbuds, which extend to the nether but aren’t congested as well. I’d say decent. Panning sounds aren’t _that_ defined, where you feel like your head is spinning with the song (listened to 40 Layers for this), but they manage and get stuff done.

*Separation – *Does the job. However, due to the elevated bass, instruments don’t have that much space to move, which tend to sound congested in complex tracks.

*Detail-retrieval – *Due to the smooth mids and slightly early rolled-off treble, these end in the relaxed listen rather than critical listen. They do sometimes show here and there, but usually non-existent.



*Conclusion:*

These started it all for me and if I didn’t buy these, I wouldn’t have known the audio world. They have a special place in my heart and I won’t ever let go of these. A 9 USD IEM that graphs surprisingly similar to the 64Audio N8 Universal, Moondrop Starfield, and the AKG N5005 – what more can you ask for?



*These graph similarly to the 64Audio N8 Universal, AKG N5005, and Moondrop Starfield. I know that graphs don't tell the whole story, but that's something when a 9 USD IEM graphs better than more expensive ones.

Thanks!


----------



## CamWuu

I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated



just buy a second pair...

https://www.amazon.com/Moondrop-Ble...=1611294516&sprefix=blessing+2,aps,278&sr=8-1


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> just buy a second pair...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Moondrop-Blessing2-Technology-Monitor-Earphone/dp/B0836C6LQ8/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2HPIPEVLJ6X7O&dchild=1&keywords=moondrop+blessing+2&qid=1611294516&sprefix=blessing+2,aps,278&sr=8-1


I definitely could. But if we have two top notch iem we could swap back and forth from time to time so nothing gets stale. Heavily thinking about the DM8


----------



## CamWuu

Also is it unheard of to buy two of the same pair if you like them or if you have a great discount?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Also is it unheard of to buy two of the same pair if you like them or if you have a great discount?



No. i've done it, and i'm sure many have done it here too. If you love the sound and it's within budget, it's wise to get a back up pair.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

CamWuu said:


> Good thing I could care less about your opinion. I researched enough to know that these are more than sufficient for my needs and as gifts, thanks though


Why are you so angry


----------



## CamWuu

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Why are you so angry


Not angry just didn't like being told I basically threw away 4 figures. We're fine now


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My 2021 Too Early But Still Valid Budget Recc : *KZ DQ6*!!! After 72+ hours of burn in, these triple dynamic driver ditties will be my go to birthday gift for friends and family. The bass has really opened up and are nowhere near as cardboardy as OOTB. Beautifully balanced, well extended, and wide stage. A very full, fun sound for under $30.00. WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ok first up.. MT300:

The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.


----------



## StacoHRP (Jan 22, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> I'm concerned about your hearing health
> 
> Another highlight of the SSP is that it graphs very similarly to the widely-hyped and lauded NF Audio NM2+:
> 
> ...



Thanks, but i'm used to hear loud music at the pub.
If iem sound at least i get the sensation sit near the woofer and i'm gold lol.

As essential the frequency graph is, it's no doubt SSP do sound great.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> Ok first up.. MT300:
> 
> The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.



Phew! Thank Goodness others like it, or the MT300 would be in trouble without the recc.


----------



## chickenmoon

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Phew! Thank Goodness others like it, or the MT300 would be in trouble without the recc.



I don't really like the MT300 either, now you're in trouble.


----------



## Gesugao

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Phew! Thank Goodness others like it, or the MT300 would be in trouble without the recc.


Same. I also don't like it...


I love it lol


----------



## Poganin

tgx78 said:


> Ok first up.. MT300:
> 
> The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.


What a horrible thing to say!  I am hearing them completely differently and I would be using them all the time, but it would make me feel bad for all the other IEMs I have that go unused.


----------



## dharmasteve

tgx78 said:


> Ok first up.. MT300:
> 
> The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.




The metallic sound in the highs ameliorate after a few days and the mids sweeten up. What the MT300 cannot do is accurately play classical music. The spacial features are fine, but violins sound thin and the BA timbre is off. I find they work for lots of music but they need some time to open up.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> The metallic sound in the highs ameliorate after a few days and the mids sweeten up. What the MT300 cannot do is accurately play classical music. The spacial features are fine, but violins sound thin and the BA timbre is off. I find they work for lots of music but they need some time to open up.



I haven't listened to violin but piano sure does not sound like a piano on these.


----------



## brsdrgn

I was also gonna go for mt300 but now I'm in dilemma.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I was also gonna go for mt300 but now I'm in dilemma.


If it helps, they have started to increase the price of it. You could get it at around 70 usd before and now it is around 80-90 usd.


----------



## Poganin

brsdrgn said:


> I was also gonna go for mt300 but now I'm in dilemma.


What is your other option?


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> If it helps, they have started to increase the price of it. You could get it at around 70 usd before and now it is around 80-90 usd.


I hope I can still find it for that price somehow by asking to the sellers.


----------



## brsdrgn

Poganin said:


> What is your other option?


For sub 100, mt300 was mentioned quite a lot in this thread. I've been keeping an eye on it. Any other suggestions for a sub iem which hits well above its price range?


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I hope I can still find it for that price somehow by asking to the sellers.


You wont lose anything by not asking so sure.

But usually when they start to increase the price because it got a bit hyped, I would look down at that. Especially since the urbanfun left a very bad taste in my mouth...

But I give this one a pass since it did launch at a msrp of around 180 usd.


----------



## CoiL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My 2021 Too Early But Still Valid Budget Recc : *KZ DQ6*!!! After 72+ hours of burn in, these triple dynamic driver ditties will be my go to birthday gift for friends and family. The bass has really opened up and are nowhere near as cardboardy as OOTB. Beautifully balanced, well extended, and wide stage. A very full, fun sound for under $30.00. WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


You person.... got me interested! -.- Never tried KZ 3DD before and I have no idea about KZ lineup long time after getting KPE. But do I need it - NO! LOL looking for excuse to buy it as gift


----------



## dharmasteve

brsdrgn said:


> I was also gonna go for mt300 but now I'm in dilemma.


The positives of the MT300 outweigh the negatives by far. They have detailed bass, sweet mids and nice enough highs, except for classical music, but that's the same for most BA's....timbre of highs. They need time to sound their best. I bought them for £63 and at that price they are a genuine bargain.


----------



## jant71

brsdrgn said:


> For sub 100, mt300 was mentioned quite a lot in this thread. I've been keeping an eye on it. Any other suggestions for a sub iem which hits well above its price range?



With the NM2+ and A7 and the Heart Mirror in your sig you can certainly, like RikudouGoku said, give them a pass. Yes, that money is burning that hole through your wallet but you can fight it.


----------



## brsdrgn

You guys are really good at convincing by giving very reasonable advices. Idk how long I'll resist. 😁


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 22, 2021)

I think the MT300 is more like an interesting curio than a solid IEM.

On another note I received a Whizzer HE01 and I think it's the best Whizzer to date. It's not groundbreakingly good but a solid contender at its price point. Of all I've got it's most similar in sound and technicalities to the TFZ No3 I guess. The HE01 is a bit smoother than the No3 and I like it a bit better. If you have a No3 and find it a tad too bright sometimes, then the HE01 will feel the same.


----------



## unifutomaki

I like foam tips for their guaranteed seal and sound isolating capabilities, but the name brands can be rather pricey for what are ultimately consumable items. I'd struggled to find quality  examples among the generic no-name options besides the kind that Tin Hifi includes with their IEMs, since most AE clones of the T400 tend to be overly sticky, overly firm, or simply don't have much of a memory effect. 

I've been trying out the Tennmak foams (black, on left) that arrived just this week and, well, colour me impressed. They are dense but soft. They also actually remain compressed for several seconds once squished, before automagically expanding in your ear. I can definitely recommend these and will be buying more when my current pile wear out.


----------



## CamWuu

How do I add my inventory into my account so that others see what I own like everyone else? And can I add open back over ear? I have the HiFiMAN Sundara (personal favorite) Philips Fidelio x2hr, Audiotechnica ath-ad700x, and now the Moondrop Blessing 2, and Penon Fan, Kinera bd005 pro, Paiaudio dr2 all enroute with my JDS Labs Atom amp and Schiit Fulla 3 dac/amp. I wish I had found this forum sooner I love it. Also, addressing my earlier question,

Since I will still have access to my blessing2's when not being used by my mom, what do people think of getting 2 pair of great iems instead of one Tansio Mirai 4Pro or BGVP dm8? I am very interested in the Shanling ae3 and the Seeaudio Yume.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> The positives of the MT300 outweigh the negatives by far. They have detailed bass, sweet mids and nice enough highs, except for classical music, but that's the same for most BA's....timbre of highs. They need time to sound their best. I bought them for £63 and at that price they are a genuine bargain.


I ordered mine yesterday and paid £70. I think it's the tax which has increased the price.


----------



## Nimweth

tgx78 said:


> Ok first up.. MT300:
> 
> The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.


This FR graph shows the MT300 to have no recession in the mids and smooth treble. That's very different from your experience.


----------



## Nimweth

CamWuu said:


> How do I add my inventory into my account so that others see what I own like everyone else? And can I add open back over ear? I have the HiFiMAN Sundara (personal favorite) Philips Fidelio x2hr, Audiotechnica ath-ad700x, and now the Moondrop Blessing 2, and Penon Fan, Kinera bd005 pro, Paiaudio dr2 all enroute with my JDS Labs Atom amp and Schiit Fulla 3 dac/amp. I wish I had found this forum sooner I love it. Also, addressing my earlier question,
> 
> Since I will still have access to my blessing2's when not being used by my mom, what do people think of getting 2 pair of great iems instead of one Tansio Mirai 4Pro or BGVP dm8? I am very interested in the Shanling ae3 and the Seeaudio Yume.


You can add your inventory in the "Signature" section of your profile.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nimweth said:


> This FR graph shows the MT300 to have no recession in the mids and smooth treble. That's very different from your experience.



Here is a home-made measurement of the MT300:


----------



## Nimweth

chickenmoon said:


> Here is a home-made measurement of the MT300:


That bears out what you are hearing.


----------



## chinmie

CamWuu said:


> How do I add my inventory into my account so that others see what I own like everyone else? And can I add open back over ear? I have the HiFiMAN Sundara (personal favorite) Philips Fidelio x2hr, Audiotechnica ath-ad700x, and now the Moondrop Blessing 2, and Penon Fan, Kinera bd005 pro, Paiaudio dr2 all enroute with my JDS Labs Atom amp and Schiit Fulla 3 dac/amp. I wish I had found this forum sooner I love it. Also, addressing my earlier question,
> 
> Since I will still have access to my blessing2's when not being used by my mom, what do people think of getting 2 pair of great iems instead of one Tansio Mirai 4Pro or BGVP dm8? I am very interested in the Shanling ae3 and the Seeaudio Yume.



you can add it in your account details, and also in your signature, but people who browse this forum with phones won't be able to see the signature, only those who uses PC or tablets can see it


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Well the Moondrop SSP are a standout and would likely have received more attention and praise if the SSR hadn't turned so many people off in the beginning.


They suffered from way too much hype.  Once announced, everyone has very hyped with excitement.  Then the FR graph came out, along with a few reviews describing them as shouty, and the negative hype went into overdrive, perpetuated by people who never heard it (I admit to getting caught up in it as well.).  All unfortunate.  Hopefully it will end up being successful in the long run, from word of mouth



unifutomaki said:


> I'm concerned about your hearing health
> 
> Another highlight of the SSP is that it graphs very similarly to the widely-hyped and lauded NF Audio NM2+:
> 
> If the NM2+ is considered to sound as good as it does, then the SSP has to at least come close, right?


Very true!  I was really nervous about purchasing the NM2+ after seeing the graph.  I only bought it b/c of a good deal on Drop, and the strong recommendations of head-fiers that I really trust.  I haven’t heard the SSR or SSP yet, but now think there’s a really good chance I will like them.  The graph was really detrimental to SSR sales...a shame. 



CamWuu said:


> I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated


Since you liked the Blessing 2 so much, and are curious about the Dusk, why not get the Dusk?   You get a lot of the qualities you like about the B2, along with some variety, since it’s not exactly the same, and you may like the tuning even more. 



unifutomaki said:


> I like foam tips for their guaranteed seal and sound isolating capabilities, but the name brands can be rather pricey for what are ultimately consumable items. I'd struggled to find quality  examples among the generic no-name options besides the kind that Tin Hifi includes with their IEMs, since most AE clones of the T400 tend to be overly sticky, overly firm, or simply don't have much of a memory effect.
> 
> I've been trying out the Tennmak foams (black, on left) that arrived just this week and, well, colour me impressed. They are dense but soft. They also actually remain compressed for several seconds once squished, before automagically expanding in your ear. I can definitely recommend these and will be buying more when my current pile wear out.


Congrats on discovering for yourself one of the very best foam tips there are, regardless of price.


----------



## CamWuu

chinmie said:


> you can add it in your account details, and also in your signature, but people who browse this forum with phones won't be able to see the signature, only those who uses PC or tablets can see it


Cool okay thank you. And in return for my mother basically hijacking my blessing2's, I decided to grab the Seeaudio Yume along with the Shanling ae3, to accompany my Penon Fan and other cheaper pairs. Made the decision because I will still have access to the Blessing2 often during the nighttime hours as she sleeps early, and I think it is the smarter option than getting the bgvp dm8 which I hear is clumsily put together. I have all the tips and cables one could need, and now I have 4 great options as well as the kinera bd005 pro, Tiendirenhe td2 and Samsung Galaxy Buds and Galaxy Buds+ to go along with my 3 great open back over ear options. I am thoroughly excited to see how the various models differ and which is best for me. I just hope my mom doesnt steal these too haha. Having the Blessing2, Seeaudio Yume, Shanling ae3 and the PENON Fan is a dream come true, and for $700 total I think it is truly a good deal. Thank you everyone for all the help


----------



## HiFlight

zolyniakm said:


> Final silver and black models have the same tuning. Prototypes have different tunings. Final one is natural-neutral, the second tuning was more fun V-shaped with a bigger mid bass and brighter, more energetic treble. I like the final one more, safer, vocals are more romantic, presentation is warmer, yet the background is clearer.
> 
> Lows aren't huge in quantity, but have great quality. Attack is well defined, decay is natural, texture is good (maybe even one of the best in their price range, for sure noticable better than KXXS). There is good dynamic and - when songs call for it - Jaspers hits with a nice rumble and authority. In many songs they could sound quite big and bold thanks to their great lows.
> 
> ...



I just received my Jaspers today and with the addition of a nice balanced cable and favorite tips, I am finding the SQ to be very much to my liking.  Build quality is excellent and the comfort/fit is exceptional.  With my small-bore silicon tips the isolation is totally satisfactory for me.  So far I haven't heard any objectionable spikes or artifacts.  They are not at all laid-back in the highs.  I do believe at this point they will be long-term keepers for me!


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

HiFlight said:


> I just received my Jaspers today and with the addition of a nice balanced cable and favorite tips, I am finding the SQ to be very much to my liking.  Build quality is excellent and the comfort/fit is exceptional.  With my small-bore silicon tips the isolation is totally satisfactory for me.  So far I haven't heard any objectionable spikes or artifacts.  They are not at all laid-back in the highs.  I do believe at this point they will be long-term keepers for me!



Where did you purchase it? I am very interested in acquiring Jasper someday. Frequency response looks very good.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

Moondrop filters (thanks @IEMusic ) are no-go on the MT300. It killed 2-3kHz peak too much and made it too muddy sounding. Tanchjim filters up next and then Knowles dampers.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So what i'm seeing lately in a lot of reviews and comments on iem's, like the MT300, is that it's shouty this, shouty that, and artificial sounding. What i'm thinking is that people are getting comfortable with the harman target turning, and then judging timbre's and shoutiness based on that experience. I personally don't like smooth or polite highs. i come from a background of playing live music in metal and punk bands. When my drummer hit those crashes and hi hats, that sizzle extended and shimmered for several seconds after. He didn't hit them, and then it was muted and on to the next strike. No. it was chzzzzzz chzzzzzzz chzzzzzzz tap tap tap chzzzzzzz. Maybe the smoother signature is appropriate for classical music aficionados? I listen to very little classical. i listen to metal, rock, jazz, and pop mostly. i like my highs to have sizzle and extension, and my mids to have bite, so my guitars come out resolving and strong. This is not what i got from my Moondrop KXXS, CL2, or Mofasest Trio. Now all of these are technically proficient, has excellent detail retrieval, and imaging, but none could provide extension and bite. They were all smoothed over and polite, which i gather is a really popular tuning for some. I read a few reviewers say those mentioned had great air and sublime timbre. To my ears? NOPE. They were all too smoothed over and polite for me to consider having air or bite. Again, excellent top shelf sound, but too polite for my liking, so they got sold or they sit. Also the talk about bass being disjointed or separated from the rest of the sound sig....well...BASS is an instrument, not a component. This falls under it having excellent *INSTRUMENT SEPARATION*. The bass should be balanced and play right alongside the mids and highs. Quick and resolving. As an instrument. It shouldn't bleed into the mids or color the sound as a *component*, unless that's how you prefer it to sound. Unless that's the sound you are comfortable with, and this doesn't mean something can't be recc'd or that is somehow bad because the bass is nicely separated and doesn't provide a bassy fuller sound. That's just your preference. How you feel the bass should be presented. I prefer my bass be well separated, articulate and agile, because i listen to a lot of extreme metal and progressive metal, and if there is too much bass coloration, it will cause the sound to get congested or lose resolution. Instrument separation is key, to be able to peel the layers of the music when going at mach speeds. 

I just think a few are letting their sound signature preferences taint their judgment of certain products. Those iem's I mentioned above are all excellent in their own way, they just didn't fit my preferences, but i still recc'd them to those who were looking for a different sound that what I prefer. I happen to enjoy the Tape Pro. Imagine that? How could that be possible? Well...it falls within my preferences, so it's not bad after all...for me.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

I hope many people by now understand that I usually put disclaimer in front of my reviews describing that I come from classical music background. 
I played in orchestras for almost 30 years so that’s how I usually evaluate IEMs - natural timbre. 
Lately I am also trying to get more assimilated to different genres like metals and electronics so I can be more flexible in describing sounds. 

For the MT300, I started writing down notes with Shostakovich’s Symphony No. 15 with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, specifically the first movement Allegretto, which has been among the first selections I put on when I’m at the critical listening stage with an IEM. Unfortunately, the MT300 didn’t meet most of the challenges this recording presented. The glockenspiel notes that open the piece were unfocused and loosely localized. Solo woodwinds were not correctly scaled and timbrally too colored. However each note of the two trumpets’ unison triple-tongued triplets registered with clarity, and the ominous-sounding bass drum thuds underlying nervously chattering strings were presented with a sense of the instrument’s volume and the kind of mallet used to strike it. The full orchestra climax five minutes into the movement didn’t crested majestically like the Blon did, and there was an absence of superb sense of the Amsterdam hall, one of the finest places on earth to make a recording or, better yet, hear a performance. The most problematic part was metallic sounding first violin section where it constantly bugged me throughout the listening session. 

I will try the MT300 with metals when I go home later tonight.


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ...
> I just think a few are letting their sound signature preferences taint their judgment of certain products. Those iem's I mentioned above are all excellent in their own way, they just didn't fit my preferences, but i still recc'd them to those who were looking for a different sound that what I prefer. I happen to enjoy the Tape Pro. Imagine that? How could that be possible? Well...it falls within my preferences, so it's not bad after all...for me.


I get what you’re saying and for those that post their reviews in the review subform, I agree.  The feedback should be in consideration of a general audience.  But here in the “Portable Headphones,...” I welcome feedback that is colored by the member’s preferences.  Otherwise I might have ended up with the NM2+, Oxygen, SSR, Tin P2 , Tape Pro or the MT300


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> I get what you’re saying and for those that post their reviews in the review subform, I agree.  The feedback should be in consideration of a general audience.  But here in the “Portable Headphones,...” I welcome feedback that is colored by the member’s preferences.  Otherwise I might have ended up with the NM2+, Oxygen, SSR, Tin P2 , Tape Pro or the MT300



Most of those i have experience with, and have mids with bite and extented trebles, so if you don't prefer that, you made wise choices.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what i'm seeing lately in a lot of reviews and comments on iem's, like the MT300, is that it's shouty this, shouty that, and artificial sounding. What i'm thinking is that people are getting comfortable with the harman target turning, and then judging timbre's and shoutiness based on that experience. I personally don't like smooth or polite highs. i come from a background of playing live music in metal and punk bands. When my drummer hit those crashes and hi hats, that sizzle extended and shimmered for several seconds after. He didn't hit them, and then it was muted and on to the next strike. No. it was chzzzzzz chzzzzzzz chzzzzzzz tap tap tap chzzzzzzz. Maybe the smoother signature is appropriate for classical music aficionados? I listen to very little classical. i listen to metal, rock, jazz, and pop mostly. i like my highs to have sizzle and extension, and my mids to have bite, so my guitars come out resolving and strong. This is not what i got from my Moondrop KXXS, CL2, or Mofasest Trio. Now all of these are technically proficient, has excellent detail retrieval, and imaging, but none could provide extension and bite. They were all smoothed over and polite, which i gather is a really popular tuning for some. I read a few reviewers say those mentioned had great air and sublime timbre. To my ears? NOPE. They were all too smoothed over and polite for me to consider having air or bite. Again, excellent top shelf sound, but too polite for my liking, so they got sold or they sit. Also the talk about bass being disjointed or separated from the rest of the sound sig....well...BASS is an instrument, not a component. This falls under it having excellent *INSTRUMENT SEPARATION*. The bass should be balanced and play right alongside the mids and highs. Quick and resolving. As an instrument. It shouldn't bleed into the mids or color the sound as a *component*, unless that's how you prefer it to sound. Unless that's the sound you are comfortable with, and this doesn't mean something can't be recc'd or that is somehow bad because the bass is nicely separated and doesn't provide a bassy fuller sound. That's just your preference. How you feel the bass should be presented. I prefer my bass be well separated, articulate and agile, because i listen to a lot of extreme metal and progressive metal, and if there is too much bass coloration, it will cause the sound to get congested or lose resolution. Instrument separation is key, to be able to peel the layers of the music when going at mach speeds.
> 
> I just think a few are letting their sound signature preferences taint their judgment of certain products. Those iem's I mentioned above are all excellent in their own way, they just didn't fit my preferences, but i still recc'd them to those who were looking for a different sound that what I prefer. I happen to enjoy the Tape Pro. Imagine that? How could that be possible? Well...it falls within my preferences, so it's not bad after all...for me.


I agree with what you said and based on this I think I am going to like the MT300. I also think you'll like the CCA CS16 which I am currently testing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> I hope many people by now understand that I usually put disclaimer in front of my reviews describing that I come from classical music background. I played in orchestras for almost 30 years so that’s how I usually evaluate IEMs - natural timbre. Lately I am also trying to get more assimilated to different genres like metals and electronics so I can be more flexible in describing sounds. For the MT300, I started writing down notes with Shostakovich’s Symphony No. 15 with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, specifically the first movement Allegretto, which has been among the first selections I put on when I’m at the critical listening stage with an IEM. Unfortunately, the MT300 didn’t meet most of the challenges this recording presented. The glockenspiel notes that open the piece were unfocused and loosely localized. Solo woodwinds were not correctly scaled and timbrally too colored. However each note of the two trumpets’ unison triple-tongued triplets registered with clarity, and the ominous-sounding bass drum thuds underlying nervously chattering strings were presented with a sense of the instrument’s volume and the kind of mallet used to strike it. The full orchestra climax five minutes into the movement didn’t crested majestically like the Blon did, and there was an absence of superb sense of the Amsterdam hall, one of the finest places on earth to make a recording or, better yet, hear a performance. The most problematic part was metallic sounding first violin section where it constantly bugged me throughout the listening session. I will try the MT300 with metals when I go home later tonight.



Thank you for your expertise in orchestral music. Appreciate it. Makes the MT300 not optimal for classical music. They kick butt for metal and rock.


----------



## JEHL

I guess i'll probably piss all of head-fi off by saying I find Harman somewhat intense to listen to, no matter how aware I am that preferences exists and everyone will inevitably differ in them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> I guess i'll probably piss all of head-fi off by saying I find Harman somewhat intense to listen to, no matter how aware I am that preferences exists and everyone will inevitably differ in them.


No, I agree with you. The Tanchjim Oxygen is the closest to harman I have and that one is at my limit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> I guess i'll probably piss all of head-fi off by saying I find Harman somewhat intense to listen to, no matter how aware I am that preferences exists and everyone will inevitably differ in them.



Nah. You like a nice subdued sig. That's cool. I know plenty who do. My brother is one of them. To each his own.


----------



## JEHL

... Well I'm couldn't be happier to be proven wrong.


----------



## CamWuu

Wow. A few songs I enjoyed previously literally sound so much better on the Moondrop Blessing2, songs like Blinding Lights by the Weeknd, Mood by 24k Golden and Iann Dior, Without You by Kid Laroi and even songs like Whoopty by CJ and Back in Blood are literally amazing on these. I'm shocked


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Wow. A few songs I enjoyed previously literally sound so much better on the Moondrop Blessing2, songs like Blinding Lights by the Weeknd, Mood by 24k Golden and Iann Dior, Without You by Kid Laroi and even songs like Whoopty by CJ and Back in Blood are literally amazing on these. I'm shocked



Welcome to the world of upgraded hi-fi. Your ears thank you and your wallet curses you.


----------



## FastAndClean

CamWuu said:


> Wow. A few songs I enjoyed previously literally sound so much better on the Moondrop Blessing2, songs like Blinding Lights by the Weeknd, Mood by 24k Golden and Iann Dior, Without You by Kid Laroi and even songs like Whoopty by CJ and Back in Blood are literally amazing on these. I'm shocked


make mom happy and give her the B2, go for the Dusk for extra fun in the low end


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 22, 2021)

FastAndClean said:


> make mom happy and give her the B2, go for the Dusk for extra fun in the low end


We are gonna share them since she goes to bed early I can use them every day still after 7pm. So I got the Seeaudio Yume and Shanling ae3 to go along with the Blessing2 and a pair of Penon Fan for each of us. Also bought us both jds labs atoms for the amp, I'm so excited. They get here Monday then I can return my Schiit Fulla 3 because the mic input never worked on my unit. 

Also these are gonna be here within the hour I'm so excited. Which should I try first


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CoiL said:


> You person.... got me interested! -.- Never tried KZ 3DD before and I have no idea about KZ lineup long time after getting KPE. But do I need it - NO! LOL looking for excuse to buy it as gift



For a budget KZ, you just can't go wrong. I've had so many KZ's of different iterations, but this is my favorite by far. If anything, it's got dynamic driver timbre and highs, so vastly different from most multi-driver KZ, and the triple dynamic drivers were implemented so well. For under $30? Just can't go wrong. I had a suspicion when sister company CCA implemented the CST so well, that this might be a budget winner.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 22, 2021)

I think I'll be selling my MT300's 😅 Or can I send them back? IT00's are still my favourites and I can't see me listening to these much over them really. I just wanted to try something different but I guess people have different tastes, nothing wrong with that 🙂


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Gee Simpson said:


> I think I'll be selling my MT300 😅 Or can I send them back? IT00's are still my favourites and I can't see me listening to these much over them really.



Sell them and get the KZ DQ6. Nice accompaniment to the IT00's.


----------



## jibjabb

Hi guys, I'm just getting into the world of audio and a complete noobie. 
Do you know a good AMP/DAC combination to go with a new pair of DT 880's 600ohm? Budget: $400. Maybe an asgard 3? I have tried liquid spark and it was not that loud. 
Would love to hear your expertise on this! 
Thanks!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 22, 2021)

@activatorfly, @Gee Simpson  is selling his MT300. This might be your opportunity?


----------



## CamWuu

Azla really should work on how they package their goods. Presentation is important and even before listening SpinFit has the edge...


----------



## jant71

You sound like someone who joined Head-Fi on Jan 17th, 2021. Nobody cares how tips look in the package.


----------



## CamWuu

jant71 said:


> You sound like someone who joined Head-Fi on Jan 17th, 2021. Nobody cares how tips look in the package.


I'm sure you are right but I personally think that we first judge


----------



## IEMusic

CamWuu said:


> Azla really should work on how they package their goods. Presentation is important and even before listening SpinFit has the edge...


I actually much prefer the AZLA packaging.  It’s much easier to get to the tips, instead of having to cut/deal with the blister-type packaging.  Just my personal preference.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @activatorfly, @Gee Simpson  is selling his MT300. This might be your opportunity?


Cheers!


----------



## HiFlight (Jan 22, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> Where did you purchase it? I am very interested in acquiring Jasper someday. Frequency response looks very good.



I had originally ordered them in silver from HiFiGo but was notified that the silver had not yet been released to distributors so when I spotted a black Jasper listed on Head-Fi, I jumped on it.  Once I received them, I really do prefer the classy black finish.  Other than the color, they are identical.


----------



## bhima

IEMusic said:


> I actually much prefer the AZLA packaging.  It’s much easier to get to the tips, instead of having to cut/deal with the blister-type packaging.  Just my personal preference.


omg so much this. My dekoni's came in that dumb, individual packed style. Almost lost one opening it up.


----------



## HiFlight

tgx78 said:


> Where did you purchase it? I am very interested in acquiring Jasper someday. Frequency response looks very good.


I originally ordered them from HiFiGo but was notified that the silvers had not yet reached distributors so when I spotted a pair of black Jaspers listed on Head-Fi, I jumped on them.  After receiving them, I really like the  classy understated appearance of the blacks.  Other than the color, they are identical.


----------



## IEMusic

HiFlight said:


> I had ordered one in silver but they had not yet been delivered to dealers so when I spotted a black one listed on Head-Fi  I grabbed it.  Once I received them, I really like the black.  Other than the color, the 2 are identical.
> 
> I had originally ordered them in silver from HiFiGo but was notified that the silver had not yet been released to distributors so when I spotted a black Jasper listed on Head-Fi, I jumped on it.  Once I received them, I really do prefer the classy black finish.  Other than the color, they are identical.





HiFlight said:


> I originally ordered them from HiFiGo but was notified that the silvers had not yet reached distributors so when I spotted a pair of black Jaspers listed on Head-Fi, I jumped on them.  After receiving them, I really like the  classy understated appearance of the blacks.  Other than the color, they are identical.


So where did you originally order them from?

......sorry, had to.


----------



## jant71

CamWuu said:


> I'm sure you are right but I personally think that we first judge



Just hazing the new guy a bit. But feel free to do an unboxing vid. 

Though I am on board with those who prefer AZLA for ease of use and easy to open and close up again to reuse. Easy to keep separate as well and identify.


----------



## HiFlight

IEMusic said:


> So where did you originally order them from?
> 
> ......sorry, had to.


Yeah, I really screwed up my attempts at editing my reply.  My cut and paste left a bit to be desired!!! 🤔


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

HiFlight said:


> Yeah, I really screwed up my attempts at editing my reply.  My cut and paste left a bit to be desired!!! 🤔



No worries. I am looking forward to hear the Jasper someday. It also shares the name of one of my favorite Canadian places to visit.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

KBEAR Believe ($180), NF Audio NM2+ ($169) and the Thieaudio Legacy 4 ($199)

Starting from the KBEAR Believe, I feel this IEM is for purists. It is for people who want to hear everything, but want it arranged in a friendly, musical manner.
Believe is deceptive in a way that it initially sounded like an analytical IEM on a low powered device, but fed enough juice, it instantly revealed warmth and rhythmicity. 
I feel that Believe is also not very forgiving of badly mastered albums and when there is a mismatch elsewhere in the chain, it will let you know about it.
That being said, they are not harsh or clinical. I could tune the Believe to a good extent to match my personal preferences by tip rolling and a combination of source and cable matching.

Compared to the L4, Believe has punchier and more textured mid bass and there is bit more breathing space and depth in the mids. L4's bass while clean and extends well into the lowest octave, lacks little bit of mid-bass texture to be fully engaging for me. A timbral characteristic and a transient behavior is more agreeable with the Believe as well since I can still detect many of hybrid shortcomings with the L4 namely lack of coherency, compressed dynamics and BA treble. In a midrange region, Believe's decay is better, there’s more ease and it doesn’t project singers right into your face but are instead more natural in the portrayal of the sound-stage. It is big and forward when needed but not leaping at you by default like the L4 (maybe caused by lack of dynamics here).

Moving onto the NM2+, it can easily sound dry, sharp and too controlled compared to other two especially if you use sources that are too aggressive. 
In a speaker enthusiast's term, NM2+ has very narrow sweet-spot. But once it's dialed in and you are sitting at an optimal angle, NM2+ provides overall very refined sound, especially in the treble region which is second to none. When compared to the Thieaudio's offering, NM2+ seems to provide leaner bass, countered by rounder, sonorous and clearer mids with more extended highs. L4's sound is also felt slightly less dimensional and more of a wall of sound than the NM2+. The NM2+’s overall balance and natural tonality are remarkably convincing, their dynamics are sufficient to bring immediacy and impact to musical interjections, intimacy and body to most acoustic instruments.

Now finally the L4, I see an attempt where once we aspired to those semi affordable, trickle-down designs from the high-priced TOTL models.
However L4's appeal has just been eclipsed by not so much a trickle-up as a tidal surge in ambitious models from manufacturers who excel in delivering affordable performance without fancy driver counts. Now this may sounds like a harsh criticism, but no don't get me wrong, L4's tonality is very sound and it boasts good technical performance. It just lacks bit of character that distinguishes itself from the rest: A sea of other very competent sounding mid priced IEMS. 

My personal ranking : Believe > NM2+ > L4


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 22, 2021)

Wish me a luck. I also cross posted on the Thieaudio legacy thread lol


----------



## IEMusic

HiFlight said:


> Yeah, I really screwed up my attempts at editing my reply.  My cut and paste left a bit to be desired!!! 🤔


Yeah, I’ve done my fair share of that too, especially when editing on my phone.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 22, 2021)

jant71 said:


> Just hazing the new guy a bit. But feel free to do an unboxing vid.
> 
> Though I am on board with those who prefer AZLA for ease of use and easy to open and close up again to reuse. Easy to keep separate as well and identify.


Lol you got me! But my personal opinion on the tips received so far, the SpinFit cp100 are far too tall, the make my Blessing2 protrude from my ear to the point they look like they will fall out. However, I really like the cp360, the 8mm tall one versus the 10mm. Makes a huge difference. As for the azla that I bought which were the short series, they are great, but I do think I prefer the cp360 but I have not listened enough to really know. All I do know is I will pay better attention next time and make sure the size of the inner hole is at least 4mm 😂😂, thankfully Amazon issued a full refund so now I can buy more of the ones I like, glad that wasn't $25 down the drain. Also, I've assumed that I was an xl in tips this whole time, being the 14mm base, well it turns out that the 13mm fits my ear canal much better, which is a huge relief as I bought 15 pair of jvc dots in size ML because L was discontinued from what I was told, which happens to be 13mm. So lucky


EDIT: IM SO DUMB, THEY ARE 5.1MM SO I NEED AT LEAST A 5MM PREFERABLY 5.5MM. Any suggestions? I've found two spinfit that will work but I dont think the azla will have any big enough


----------



## zenki

cp145 or force fit


----------



## CamWuu

bhima said:


> omg so much this. My dekoni's came in that dumb, individual packed style. Almost lost one opening it up.


Bro I now understand and completely retract my initial statement


----------



## CamWuu

zenki said:


> cp145 or force fit


Why would that be better than getting the 155s? Honestly I like the shorter models that don't make my iem protrude from my ear. I'm thinking the 500 series


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 22, 2021)

zenki said:


> cp145 or force fit


The azla sednafit xelastic are intriguing but I cant find the diameter in the Amazon description. it looks big though,  the ones for the iphone buds

WOW sorry for the triple post I'll stop pestering you guys and do my own due diligence


----------



## chifihead (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't the Azlas have huge bores?





(CP155 - CP100 - Azla reg - Azla reg short - CP145 - CP500)

Despite the 155 and the 500 having the same bore size on paper, I've never found any iem that can fit the 155 well. Probably the As06 but still not as tight as I'd like.

Also if your iem is 5.1 I don't recommend 5.5 bore tips. Wouldn't they be loose?

I have one pair of xelastecs and I don't intend to buy any more. They make vocals sound hollow to me. The only iem that can accommodate them is the V90 with its warm mids, the xelastecs actually make their sound more neutral. (Still nowhere near actual neutral, but a smidge closer!)


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 23, 2021)

chifihead said:


> Don't the Azlas have huge bores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think so. The azla bores do look big but the ones I bought are the short ones which is why they are so small. Thank you for making sense of it for me

Edit: The Azla Short are 4.5mm, it's a very snug fit but I think it will work.


----------



## CopperFox

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what i'm seeing lately in a lot of reviews and comments on iem's, like the MT300, is that it's shouty this, shouty that, and artificial sounding. What i'm thinking is that people are getting comfortable with the harman target turning, and then judging timbre's and shoutiness based on that experience. I personally don't like smooth or polite highs. i come from a background of playing live music in metal and punk bands. When my drummer hit those crashes and hi hats, that sizzle extended and shimmered for several seconds after. He didn't hit them, and then it was muted and on to the next strike. No. it was chzzzzzz chzzzzzzz chzzzzzzz tap tap tap chzzzzzzz. Maybe the smoother signature is appropriate for classical music aficionados? I listen to very little classical. i listen to metal, rock, jazz, and pop mostly. i like my highs to have sizzle and extension, and my mids to have bite, so my guitars come out resolving and strong. This is not what i got from my Moondrop KXXS, CL2, or Mofasest Trio. Now all of these are technically proficient, has excellent detail retrieval, and imaging, but none could provide extension and bite. They were all smoothed over and polite, which i gather is a really popular tuning for some. I read a few reviewers say those mentioned had great air and sublime timbre. To my ears? NOPE. They were all too smoothed over and polite for me to consider having air or bite. Again, excellent top shelf sound, but too polite for my liking, so they got sold or they sit. Also the talk about bass being disjointed or separated from the rest of the sound sig....well...BASS is an instrument, not a component. This falls under it having excellent *INSTRUMENT SEPARATION*. The bass should be balanced and play right alongside the mids and highs. Quick and resolving. As an instrument. It shouldn't bleed into the mids or color the sound as a *component*, unless that's how you prefer it to sound. Unless that's the sound you are comfortable with, and this doesn't mean something can't be recc'd or that is somehow bad because the bass is nicely separated and doesn't provide a bassy fuller sound. That's just your preference. How you feel the bass should be presented. I prefer my bass be well separated, articulate and agile, because i listen to a lot of extreme metal and progressive metal, and if there is too much bass coloration, it will cause the sound to get congested or lose resolution. Instrument separation is key, to be able to peel the layers of the music when going at mach speeds.
> 
> I just think a few are letting their sound signature preferences taint their judgment of certain products. Those iem's I mentioned above are all excellent in their own way, they just didn't fit my preferences, but i still recc'd them to those who were looking for a different sound that what I prefer. I happen to enjoy the Tape Pro. Imagine that? How could that be possible? Well...it falls within my preferences, so it's not bad after all...for me.



I'm also feeling that one aspect where the MT300 shines is having both good quality and quantity of bass without that having detrimental effects on rest of the FR spectrum. And the clarity and layering on busy and congested metal tracks is better than on my other sets.

They do not sound shouty to me. I can make any of my favourite IEMs sound shouty or sharp with choice of amplification, dac and dac settings (and cables).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CopperFox said:


> I'm also feeling that one aspect where the MT300 shines is having both good quality and quantity of bass without that having detrimental effects on rest of the FR spectrum. And the clarity and layering on busy and congested metal tracks is better than on my other sets.
> 
> They do not sound shouty to me. I can make any of my favourite IEMs sound shouty or sharp with choice of amplification, dac and dac settings (and cables).



Exactly! Ageed!


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 23, 2021)

Their graph is misleading unless I received a totally revised version. It only shows 7-8dbs of ear gain when in fact my unit shows 13-14.




There is a minor channel imbalance on my unit.




Frequency response compared to the neutral DT200 which has an excellent tonality.

Maybe I will send over my unit to @aminus to see what he thinks of it.


----------



## Strifeff7

I need help identifying this eartips,
look like a spinfit with wide bore and short stem,
thank you,


----------



## Winni (Jan 23, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> I need help identifying this eartips,
> look like a spinfit with wide bore and short stem,
> thank you,



They look like the Kbear ones, which are shipped with the Believe and Diamond:






I like them, as they don't alter the sound too much.


----------



## Strifeff7

Winni said:


> They look like the Kbear ones, which are shipped with the Believe and Diamond:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them, as they don't alter the sound too much.


thank you,
I'm looking for an eartips with short stem so I could sleep with it,


----------



## Winni

@Strifeff7

I'm sleeping in them, can recommend them for bed use 😊


----------



## CamWuu

I don't even want to talk about the buying spree I just went on for new tip options. Lord forgive me


----------



## Poganin

CamWuu said:


> I don't even want to talk about the buying spree I just went on for new tip options. Lord forgive me


Tell us what you got. You know you want to!


----------



## CamWuu

Poganin said:


> Tell us what you got. You know you want to!


I can't as I am truly embarrassed lol. On top of buying way to much I also mistakenly added 3 3 packs of Large Queen Hybrids instead of two, hoping they can refund one. But yeah it's all bad I literally could have bought another iem for what I spent


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 23, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I don't really like the MT300 either, now you're in trouble.


I really like it too.
Then my cynical, if you will, remark, will be those who would follow the opinions of others instead of their preference and taste will be at their loss!

With the wide-bore tips, the bass is anything but disconnected (I have few Fiios, KZs, etc to have some sense for the "disconnected" hybrids).
While I enjoy EST treble and the mids are reasonable, the bass of MT300 was the real nice surprise for me.


----------



## brsdrgn

79$ is a good price for mt300?


----------



## PhonoPhi

brsdrgn said:


> 79$ is a good price for mt300?


The lowest I've seen before the coupons, $73-74. I got my for ~$78. From what I hear (and the nice build), it is one of the great values.


----------



## povidlo

brsdrgn said:


> 79$ is a good price for mt300?



EE Audio Store has it for $65 USD shipped right now.


----------



## Strifeff7

CamWuu said:


> I don't even want to talk about the buying spree I just went on for new tip options. Lord forgive me


you won't regret buying more eartips,
different iem sometimes require different eartips,


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jan 23, 2021)

povidlo said:


> EE Audio Store has it for $65 USD shipped right now.


is it better than the Fiio FH3 ?
I'm looking for an upgrade,


----------



## dissociativity

I recall spinfit cp100 reducing bass, would they make the mt300 more balanced?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dissociativity said:


> I recall spinfit cp100 reducing bass, would they make the mt300 more balanced?



They aren't bassy, but if you want to bring the bass down even more, then Spinfit cp100 would do the trick. 

$65.00 is a great price for the MT300. I paid around $70 for mine during the holidays. 

The MT300 are built like a tank.


----------



## Poganin

Strifeff7 said:


> is it better than the Fiio FH3 ?
> I'm looking for an upgrade,


No, it's the other way round. The FH3 is an upgrade to the MT300.


----------



## JEHL

Poganin said:


> No, it's the other way round. The FH3 is an upgrade to the MT300.


Aren't both like way too different from each other to be an upgrade of each other?

Speaking of the FH3, wonder what people consider great examples of neutral with a bass boost iem.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your weekend reader about the ZEN master. 




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/reviews#item-review-25183

DUNU Zen is an insight to just how good dynamic technology can be. It is also an insight to where DUNU is going with their Eclipse platform. The tech that is in the Zens will trickle down to future earphones. Oh man we are in for a treat.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> Your weekend reader about the ZEN master.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/reviews#item-review-25183
> 
> DUNU Zen is an insight to just how good dynamic technology can be. It is also an insight to where DUNU is going with their Eclipse platform. The tech that is in the Zens will trickle down to future earphones. Oh man we are in for a treat.


Beyond the similar shells, how would you compare the Dunu Zen to the FiiO FD5 ?


----------



## IEMusic

Winni said:


> They look like the Kbear ones, which are shipped with the Believe and Diamond:
> 
> 
> 
> I like them, as they don't alter the sound too much.


I love these KBEar tips!   I didn’t know they sold them separately.   I just acquired some original SpiralDots from Penon, and find they are really quite similar to these KBEar tips, both in shape/fit and in sound.  I must say, the original SpiralDots I just received are infinitely better for me than the SDs that came with the FDX1.  I have not found a single use for those tips as of yet.  They are very gummy, very soft, and very flimsy feeling.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2021)

lgcubana said:


> Beyond the similar shells, how would you compare the Dunu Zen to the FiiO FD5 ?



It is a more refined experience. I have to give credit to Fiio as they did manage to pull an amazing sound out of the FD5, Their stage and technicalities are outstanding. But we all know about them dreaded treble peaks Fiio threw on the balancing of the treble to enhance detail. On my review I threw on the paragraph title. Double edge sword. To me they could have tuned the FD5 treble and mid bands a bit better. No need to throw in treble peaks on the highly resolving driver they are using.

The funny thing is the Fiios cable is actually a very nice resolving cable but also seem to enhance treble detail as no other cable I tried on the FD5 enhances treble more unless we are talking about a pure silver cable. It is much more finicky of sources vs the Zen.

On my Zen review I mentioned Zens can sound great out of anything. Goes to show the superior tonal control of the Zens. It never sounds harsh on anything your gonna try it with.

So what is the main difference. There isnt a part of the Zens that come off as overly done. There is something to be said about that. There is not a part of the sound on the Zen that will fatigue or cause you to want to cable roll and try a million tips.
The tonal balancing is absolutely superb. Zens using a larger more substantial driver with even a higher technical ability. I can argue the FD5 driver is cutting edge as well but Zens have the tuning to go with their larger 13.5mm driver they are using. I give the firm upper hand on the mid bands tuning to the Zen vs the FD5. I went from the Zen to the FD5 and the mids take a bit of a step back in presence vs the treble and bass it is more a V shaped signature. Zens on the other hand. Vocals will send shivers down your spine. Something you cant get from the FD5.

FD5 imo could have been a special earphone in the price range as they are, I feel they are a good earphone but not exceptional due to mentioned issues.
The only area I feel is a good showing against the Zens is their bass ability on the FD5 and even then as fast as the bass is for the FD5 since it has more mid bass vs the Zens. Zen is even speedier. Stage is equally wide on the Zens but images better and has a headphone like layering of sound. It is substantial.

To be fair the Zens cost double the FD5 as they are they should be the higher end sound. So I feel for their respective prices they both are great deals. Its just one is much more refined over the other. Somehow I feel Fiio has missed a golden opportunity to come up with something truly special in the price range. Just a bit more time in the tuning oven and that phone. Lol.


----------



## CamWuu

My mother ordered the iBassoIT01 without mentioning it to me but still has time to cancel if neccessary. 

My question is, isnt the iBassoIT00 better and cheaper?? Please respond ASAP


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> My mother ordered the iBassoIT01 without mentioning it to me but still has time to cancel if neccessary.
> 
> My question is, isnt the iBassoIT00 better and cheaper?? Please respond ASAP



Yes, the IT00 is better. Quickly cancel that order, and get that 00, as it's a champ in the price range for those who like a warm sound signature.


----------



## Dany1

CamWuu said:


> My mother ordered the iBassoIT01 without mentioning it to me but still has time to cancel if neccessary.
> 
> My question is, isnt the iBassoIT00 better and cheaper?? Please respond ASAP



Ibasso IT00 is great, you should also look at the Shozy Form 1.1. It's in the same price range and is a well-received iem.


----------



## CamWuu

Dany1 said:


> Ibasso IT00 is great, you should also look at the Shozy Form 1.1. It's in the same price range and is a well-received iem.



She is worse than me lmao. She wants to get 2 more a brassy option and a colder darker option since we have a lot of iems on the opposite end of that spectrum. Pretty sure she is going with the DUNU SA3 and iBasso it00 as she doesn't want to go over $200. That makes it the Moondrop Blessing2, 2 Penon Fan, 2 Kinera bd005 Pro, 2 Td2, Seeaudio Yume, Shanling ae3, and now the iBasso it00 and Dunu sa3 all in the past week... I think we have a problem


----------



## mochill

IEMusic said:


> I love these KBEar tips!   I didn’t know they sold them separately.   I just acquired some original SpiralDots from Penon, and find they are really quite similar to these KBEar tips, both in shape/fit and in sound.  I must say, the original SpiralDots I just received are infinitely better for me than the SDs that came with the FDX1.  I have not found a single use for those tips as of yet.  They are very gummy, very soft, and very flimsy feeling.


Using it on my nm2+ with kbear rhyme cable


----------



## chifihead

Dany1 said:


> Ibasso IT00 is great, you should also look at the Shozy Form 1.1. It's in the same price range and is a well-received iem.


Hey, I've been eyeing the 1.1 all morning, funny to see it mentioned here! 

I'm mainly discouraged by the frequency response, the bass seems monstrous. Is it the boomy woolley kind or is it fast like the FH3?



CamWuu said:


> My mother ordered the iBassoIT01 without mentioning it to me but still has time to cancel if neccessary.
> 
> My question is, isnt the iBassoIT00 better and cheaper?? Please respond ASAP


Yes yes yes, buy the it00 instead.


----------



## CamWuu

chifihead said:


> Hey, I've been eyeing the 1.1 all morning, funny to see it mentioned here!
> 
> I'm mainly discouraged by the frequency response, the bass seems monstrous. Is it the boomy woolley kind or is it fast like the FH3?
> 
> ...



She just purchased the Dunu sa3 and iBasso it00 on amazon as when had a discount card from some items she had recently returned so it came out to under $160 so she's very excited. $50 gift card was very handy


----------



## Dany1

mochill said:


> Using it on my nm2+ with kbear rhyme cable



How do they sound with the NM2+ ?  I'm looking for suitable eartips that could tame the upper mids a bit. My tinnitus ridden ears are a bit sensitive to certain frequencies i guess.


----------



## Dany1

chifihead said:


> Hey, I've been eyeing the 1.1 all morning, funny to see it mentioned here!
> 
> I'm mainly discouraged by the frequency response, the bass seems monstrous. Is it the boomy woolley kind or is it fast like the FH3?



I'd say the bass is big on these. It's more mid-bass than sub-bass. But it's well controlled and fun to listen to. Really good for certain genres like EDM, Hip-Hop etc. 

I haven't heard the FH3.


----------



## cenizas

tgx78 said:


> Dang, everything arrived all at once.
> Opened the M9 first since I was most curious about it. A very positive first listen with great timbre.
> 
> edit 1: Shanling ME700 lite. OMG how come no one is talking about this IEM?
> ...





tgx78 said:


> Ok first up.. MT300:
> 
> The bottom end boasts impressive extension and good impact but that’s where the good ends for me. Even though most of time, bass stays controlled, it sounds very disjointed from the rest of the frequency range and hollow. The midrange can be simply described as recessed, boasting average clarity for the price but sounding a little thin at times. Treble response is a bit spiky and unfortunately quite metallic sounding for me. I can’t shake the feeling that MT300’s dry mids and hard-edged treble together remind me of old defunct Fisher Audio products. Sorry but cannot recommend this one.


Much appreciated man, graphs and the nuanced impressions are very helpful. Was suspicious of the vague hyperbolic positivity surrounding these. From listening to both tape variants, bgvp zero, the noble m3, the itsfit fusion and working with the drivers myself I feel like you can either get half decent tonality or good technicalities from the electret driver but not both at the same time. The driver is also a coaxial unit with a cnt dd and struggles with coherency at time, which from your impressions seems to be the case with the mt300 as well. Graph says a lot too, same giant pinna that plagued the tape. There's no universe in which 14db pinna is not at least a bit shouty. Glad I dodged the bullet on this one. 

Also, would love more impressions of the Zen especially compared to the believe, curious as to how much better it is given the great performance of the believe and the cost differential, if it's not too much trouble of course.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cenizas said:


> Much appreciated man, graphs and the nuanced impressions are very helpful. Was suspicious of the vague hyperbolic positivity surrounding these. From listening to both tape variants, bgvp zero, the noble m3, the itsfit fusion and working with the drivers myself I feel like you can either get half decent tonality or good technicalities from the electret driver but not both at the same time. The driver is also a coaxial unit with a cnt dd and struggles with coherency at time, which from your impressions seems to be the case with the mt300 as well. Graph says a lot too, same giant pinna that plagued the tape. There's no universe in which 14db pinna is not at least a bit shouty. Glad I dodged the bullet on this one.
> 
> Also, would love more impressions of the Zen especially compared to the believe, curious as to how much better it is given the great performance of the believe and the cost differential, if it's not too much trouble of course.



Too bad that's not how they sound.


----------



## cenizas

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Too bad that's not how they sound.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I think a few are letting their sound signature preferences taint their judgment of certain products.


To you, other impressions have established that there are issues with this product especially timbrally. I know you like these as they suit your preferences but it's a bit ironic given than you literally stated that it's good to separate signature preferences and technical analysis. Your impressions don't invalidate everyone else's. Not cool my dude. 

Also, I don't doubt these are a good flavor for metal, given that the 4k peak and lean lower mids probably adds a great deal of perceived speed. But flavored iems good at one thing don't generally make good holistic products or safe recommendations.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cenizas said:


> To you, other impressions have established that there are issues with this product especially timbrally. I know you like these as they suit your preferences but it's a bit ironic given than you literally stated that it's good to separate signature preferences and technical analysis. Your impressions don't invalidate everyone else's. Not cool my dude.
> 
> Also, I don't doubt these are a good flavor for metal, given that the 4k peak and lean lower mids probably adds a great deal of perceived speed. But flavored iems good at one thing don't generally make good holistic products or safe recommendations.



Except they do, they aren't shouty, and there's nothing wrong with them timbrally. My impressions, combined with more people agreeing with me, doesn't invalidate or validate anything, but saying something is shouty or funky timbre without actually trying them? *Floccinaucinihilipilification. *


----------



## chifihead

Can't we just agree that everyone's ears (like physically) are different and so are tastes.. It's a bit futile to insist everyone to agree on impressions. Even technical performance still depends on standards. Someone who's used to the NM2+ would describe things differently than someone used to the KXXS. 

That's why it's valuable to find a reviewer which you know has the same tastes as you do (like Dave/DBS @ YT for me).


----------



## cenizas (Jan 24, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Except they do, they aren't shouty, and there's nothing wrong with them timbrally. My impressions, combined with more people agreeing with me, doesn't invalidate or validate anything, but saying something is shouty or funky timbre without actually trying them? *Floccinaucinihilipilification. *


I merely stated what seems like the case and that tgx78's impressions makes sense based on my previous experience with this particular driver. I never claimed anything in absolute, just said that based on the graph and other pieces of information I can put together, this probably isn't for me and might not be for some others as well. Tgx78, dharmasteve and chickenmoon all found timbral issues with this set and you're the one insisting in absolute terms that there's nothing wrong with it. It's not that I'm discounting your experience, it's just that I like to consider all opinions equally and not just take your word for it. Sorry if you have an issue with that.

Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try these and can only rely on impressions like many others, I do appreciate a balance and variety of opinions so I can make more educated purchases. The mt300 is likely not for me for the reasons I stated. I just wanted to show my appreciation for the information @tgx78 provided and share some views on the graph and my experience with this driver. I almost spent money on this and based on the more recent impressions and tgx78's graph I think I would have been sorely disappointed, hence I'm very appreciative of those who shared more about this iem and helped me in making a more sound decision. Sorry if it offended, it wasn't the intention.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chifihead said:


> Can't we just agree that everyone's ears (like physically) are different and so are tastes.. It's a bit futile to insist everyone to agree on impressions. Even technical performance still depends on standards. Someone who's used to the NM2+ would describe things differently than someone used to the KXXS.
> 
> That's why it's valuable to find a reviewer which you know has the same tastes as you do (like Dave/DBS @ YT for me).



I have both and they are night and day lol Both excellent for someone who likes a brighter sound and those who like a warmer darker sound lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cenizas said:


> I merely stated what seems like the case and that tgx78's impressions makes sense based on my previous experience with this particular driver. I never claimed anything in absolute, just said that based on the graph and other pieces of information I can put together, this probably isn't for me and might not be for some others as well. Tgx78, dharmasteve and chickenmoon all found timbral issues with this set and you're the one insisting in absolute terms that there's nothing wrong with it. It's not that I'm discounting your experience, it's just that I like to consider all opinions equally and not just take your word for it. Sorry if you have an issue with that.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try these and can only rely on impressions like many others, I do appreciate a balance and variety of opinions so I can make more educated purchases. The mt300 is likely not for me for the reasons I stated. I just wanted to show my appreciation for the information @tgx78 provided and share some views on the graph and my experience with this driver. Sorry if it offended, it wasn't the intention.



It's all good, man. We all go down these roads at one time or another. no harm no foul.


----------



## chifihead

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have both and they are night and day lol Both excellent for someone who likes a brighter sound and those who like a warmer darker sound lol


Haha yeah that's why I used them as examples


----------



## CamWuu

Hen I asked which one of my recently purchased iems would pair best with the Linsoul Euphrosyne, Déng from Linsoul said he couldn't say because he had never used that cable. Is this odd or normal for a company?


----------



## dharmasteve

cenizas said:


> I merely stated what seems like the case and that tgx78's impressions makes sense based on my previous experience with this particular driver. I never claimed anything in absolute, just said that based on the graph and other pieces of information I can put together, this probably isn't for me and might not be for some others as well. Tgx78, dharmasteve and chickenmoon all found timbral issues with this set and you're the one insisting in absolute terms that there's nothing wrong with it. It's not that I'm discounting your experience, it's just that I like to consider all opinions equally and not just take your word for it. Sorry if you have an issue with that.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try these and can only rely on impressions like many others, I do appreciate a balance and variety of opinions so I can make more educated purchases. The mt300 is likely not for me for the reasons I stated. I just wanted to show my appreciation for the information @tgx78 provided and share some views on the graph and my experience with this driver. I almost spent money on this and based on the more recent impressions and tgx78's graph I think I would have been sorely disappointed, hence I'm very appreciative of those who shared more about this iem and helped me in making a more sound decision. Sorry if it offended, it wasn't the intention.


It's much better to speak of those you have heard. It is a cardinal rule. In 60 years of HiFi I have never given an opinion of an earphone or bud I have not listened too.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Hen I asked which one of my recently purchased iems would pair best with the Linsoul Euphrosyne, Déng from Linsoul said he couldn't say because he had never used that cable. Is this odd or normal for a company?


It's all in the mind  It impacts how everyone perceives music and why two individuals can listen to the exact same equipment and report different findings. This could also apply to how a single individual listening at a different time or location can experience different results. There is no dishonesty or deception involved, it truly is “all in the mind“. Unconscious belief is enough for the listener to hear or to not hear a difference.


----------



## unifutomaki

CamWuu said:


> Hen I asked which one of my recently purchased iems would pair best with the Linsoul Euphrosyne, Déng from Linsoul said he couldn't say because he had never used that cable. Is this odd or normal for a company?



Why don't you just try it for yourself


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 24, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Why don't you just try it for yourself


I am going to have to, I guess I just expect to much

Also my mom looked up what studio monitors were and got freaked out and canceled her dunu sa3 purchase. She asked me to pull the forum for the best iem under  or near 200 that makes for the most fun and lively listening. Good bass is a plus but she is looking at the bgvp ArtMagic vg4, the bgvp dm6 (trying to convince  her to grab the 7) and the Penon Orb but is worried it only has one driver? What makes for the best listening experience that makes the music come to life


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> It's all in the mind  It impacts how everyone perceives music and why two individuals can listen to the exact same equipment and report different findings. This could also apply to how a single individual listening at a different time or location can experience different results. There is no dishonesty or deception involved, it truly is “all in the mind“. Unconscious belief is enough for the listener to hear or to not hear a difference.


 I didn't mean to imply that he was deceiving or misleading anyone, I just found it odd that he hadn't heard a product made by Linsoul. No more no less, I shouldn't have said anything


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I didn't mean to imply that he was deceiving or misleading anyone, I just found it odd that he hadn't heard a product made by Linsoul. No more no less, I shouldn't have said anything


ok understood. That cable to my understanding


CamWuu said:


> I didn't mean to imply that he was deceiving or misleading anyone, I just found it odd that he hadn't heard a product made by Linsoul. No more no less, I shouldn't have said anything


ok understood, I dunno Deng too. That cable looks fine, softflex and Litz. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you like it!😊


----------



## Poganin

JEHL said:


> Aren't both like way too different from each other to be an upgrade of each other?
> 
> Speaking of the FH3, wonder what people consider great examples of neutral with a bass boost iem.


They are pretty similar tuning-wise to my ears. But I am speaking from memory, because I only had the FH3 for one day before it broke on me and I sent it back for a refund. Some people here accused MT300 of being shouty. To me the FH3 was borderline shouty, now that I think about it, but I suppose it's due to different perception of sound or ear anatomy.


----------



## illumidata

CamWuu said:


> I am going to have to, I guess I just expect to much
> 
> Also my mom looked up what studio monitors were and got freaked out and canceled her dunu sa3 purchase. She asked me to pull the forum for the best iem under  or near 200 that makes for the most fun and lively listening. Good bass is a plus but she is looking at the bgvp ArtMagic vg4, the bgvp dm6 (trying to convince  her to grab the 7) and the Penon Orb but is worried it only has one driver? What makes for the best listening experience that makes the music come to life



Tell her to check out the Dunu dk-2001 instead while there’s still some available. Great bass, true out of head 3D soundstage, killer cable and tip selection.


----------



## dharmasteve

So I have been listening to the MT300 alongside the Penon Fan and have given them some time. The MT300 is a good IEM despite some innacuracies that are beginning to reinforce themselves. I have said the timbre of the BA highs is not quite right...that would apply to the vast majority of Hybrid IEMs. The MT300 has a quality detailed bass without it being overpowering. The midrange is excellent. Sweet with a lovely tone and perfect for vocals, whether rock, folk or world music. Always give IEMs some time to develop. Some do break-in quickly some over time. If after time you may judge they are not for you that's fair judgement. I hope with years we get some wisdom. Immediate responses, as we all know, can be midleading. Sometimes it is better not to speak too soon, particularly if undermining something.


----------



## Nimweth

povidlo said:


> EE Audio Store has it for $65 USD shipped right now.


It's a bit cheaper here:.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...er_id=04862dda865f45eeacad18e367fb79bd&is_c=N


povidlo said:


> EE Audio Store has it for $65 USD shipped right now.


----------



## CamWuu

Can someone link a shop that has the updated bgvp vg4 that @twister6   reviewed? Mom has narrowed it down to 4, the vg4, dm7, mangird tea or tanchjim oxygen. Thoughts?


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> Can someone link a shop that has the updated bgvp vg4 that @twister6   reviewed? Mom has narrowed it down to 4, the vg4, dm7, mangird tea or tanchjim oxygen. Thoughts?


If you want something fun, I think you can remove the oxygen from that list. It is a great set for acoustic music but not very fun in terms of bass quantity.


----------



## Animagus

CamWuu said:


> Can someone link a shop that has the updated bgvp vg4 that @twister6   reviewed? Mom has narrowed it down to 4, the vg4, dm7, mangird tea or tanchjim oxygen. Thoughts?



Hey! I reviewed it on Twister6.   Now, all stores should have the updated version as it's been more than a year since they updated it. You can buy it directly from BGVP's official AliExpress store here (link) if you like.


----------



## CamWuu

Animagus said:


> Hey! I reviewed it on Twister6.   Now, all stores should have the updated version as it's been more than a year since they updated it. You can buy it directly from BGVP's official AliExpress store here (link) if you like.


Thank you, I see it for under 200 from a shenzhen store and am highly interested


----------



## nraymond

IEMusic said:


> I must say, the original SpiralDots I just received are infinitely better for me than the SDs that came with the FDX1.  I have not found a single use for those tips as of yet.  They are very gummy, very soft, and very flimsy feeling.



Original Spiral Dots are a more universal match in my experience, but nothing beats the comfort of the Spiral Dot++ and they reduce the bass slightly, which for me is a good match for an earphone like the TRI I3.


----------



## mochill

Dany1 said:


> How do they sound with the NM2+ ?  I'm looking for suitable eartips that could tame the upper mids a bit. My tinnitus ridden ears are a bit sensitive to certain frequencies i guess.


Sounds balanced


----------



## Animagus

CamWuu said:


> Thank you, I see it for under 200 from a shenzhen store and am highly interested



It's a very nice IEM, definitely one of my favourites around the $200 mark. Blessing2 if you can spend a bit more. If you want it quicker, try the store that is offering expedited shipping to your country.


----------



## chifihead (Jan 24, 2021)

Dany1 said:


> How do they sound with the NM2+ ?  I'm looking for suitable eartips that could tame the upper mids a bit. My tinnitus ridden ears are a bit sensitive to certain frequencies i guess.


The Acoustune AET08 does this at the cost of boosting the midbass a little bit, making the sound more popular / mainstream.
The AET07 does it without lifting the bass but the taming is also reduced. This is what I use personally.

The Final E tips really dulls and thickens the sound and they would dull it too much for my tastes, but since you mentioned tinnitus I thought I'd mention it.

(I have the NM2+ too in case you're wondering.)


----------



## Gee Simpson

CamWuu said:


> She just purchased the Dunu sa3 and iBasso it00 on amazon as when had a discount card from some items she had recently returned so it came out to under $160 so she's very excited. $50 gift card was very handy



Correct choice. The IT00's are great 😊


----------



## davidmolliere (Jan 24, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Guys Reecho Insects Awaken after 60hours are shocking, i'm in love 😍
> @audio123 recommend me Insects, so grateful 🤗



I concur 






Here is my review : https://iem.reviews/2021/01/24/reecho-insects-awaken/


----------



## CamWuu

chifihead said:


> The Acoustune AET08 does this at the cost of boosting the midbass a little bit, making the sound more popular / mainstream.
> The AET07 does it without lifting the bass but the taming is also reduced. This is what I use personally.
> 
> The Final E tips really dulls and thickens the sound and they would dull it too much for my tastes, but since you mentioned tinnitus I thought I'd mention it.
> ...


Just ordered some of both 2 nights ago, 4 pair for 7 or 8 bucks. Cant beat that


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone have any oppinions on A&K Billie Jean IEM? As they went down in price quite a lot, 149£ in uk, are they still worth getting in this day and age?


----------



## IEMusic

nraymond said:


> Original Spiral Dots are a more universal match in my experience, but nothing beats the comfort of the Spiral Dot++ and they reduce the bass slightly, which for me is a good match for an earphone like the TRI I3.


I’ll need to try those some time.   I’m not fully convinced that the ”Spiral Dots“ that I ordered from Penon are authentic, especially given the price, however, they fit and sound great, and were a great price, so I’m happy!


----------



## CamWuu

UM Mini Mest reviews?


----------



## bhima

So I got the Moondrop Blessing 2. Overall, it is a mixed bag for me. In terms of overall sound quality, it absolutely checks all the boxes, good bass response, midrange is extended and resolving, and treble is clear without being too overdone. The coherency is decent for a hybrid as well. So far, I'm getting what Crinacle has said about these. Now, having said that--something about this headphone, some frequency, or something gives me a headache after say 20 minutes or so of use. I don't know if its the unported design (at least I don't see any ports), the fact the BAs are RIGHT at your ears or whatnot, but there are frequencies around 3K, and 6K AND 8K that just yell at my soul. They are not sibilant at these frequencies at all, and for the most part, it all sounds right with the music. But something about it just starts to give me a headache. 

Even with Crinacle's smoother EQ profile, I find myself having to drop especially 6k, and 8K significantly more to the point where detail is now smoothing as well, but I think it is solving my headache problem.

I've also watched Zeos's review, and while I completely disagree with his take on the sound quality, I find myself totally agreeing with him that some frequencies just feel too forward and they invade my brain to the point of headaches. Will put more time into listening to these with my new EQ curve and see if that resolved it. If not, I might be looking to trade these at some point.


----------



## Gee Simpson

IEMusic said:


> I’ll need to try those some time.   I’m not fully convinced that the ”Spiral Dots“ that I ordered from Penon are authentic, especially given the price, however, they fit and sound great, and were a great price, so I’m happy!



They came in a small plastic bag with no box, right? I received them like that too, and I'm just hoping they are legit?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> They came in a small plastic bag with no box, right? I received them like that too, and I'm just hoping they are legit?


Did they not come in this package?









Might be fake then...


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 24, 2021)

Gee Simpson said:


> They came in a small plastic bag with no box, right? I received them like that too, and I'm just hoping they are legit?




My mom ordered the Mini Mest because it is on sale but I canceled with Andrew at musicteck who is a great guy. Either getting the 3dt Terminator or waiting and getting the Penon Volt


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> I’ll need to try those some time.   I’m not fully convinced that the ”Spiral Dots“ that I ordered from Penon are authentic, especially given the price, however, they fit and sound great, and were a great price, so I’m happy!




I have both the initial Japanese Spiral Dots, ordered directly from Japan, and Penon Spiral Dots and they are exactly the same.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> Did they not come in this package?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just a small plastic sealable bag with 3 pairs of different sizes.


----------



## CamWuu

My Sednaearfit Xelastec arrived and I actually really like them. Sent back the other type


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> My mom ordered the Mini Mest because it is on sale but I canceled with Andrew at musicteck who is a great guy. Either getting the 3dt Terminator or waiting and getting the Penon Volt



did you guys get a stimulus check? tax returns? every day it seems you're ordering new iem's before you've had others arrive, and the price goes up and up lol Good for you and your mom though!


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> did you guys get a stimulus check? tax returns? every day it seems you're ordering new iem's before you've had others arrive, and the price goes up and up lol Good for you and your mom though!


She literally just retired after 38 years as an RN then lead Case Manager and I guess this is her new found hobby, shes in love. She has been frugal her whole life and it's nice to see her enjoying the fruits of her labor finally. ME on the other hand, I am definitely over spending haha. But yeah this has been very fun. I'm going to be done after I get either this dm8 from a seller on here or the 3dt Terminator. Her on the other hand I can not say. She really wants the mini mest but I made her cancel to do more research and to hopefully  hold off until she can commit to something like the Penon Volt that wont need an upgrade for a very long time.


----------



## chifihead

CamWuu said:


> I'm going to be done after I get


Hey that sentence sounds familiar! 

Guys, do we tell 'em?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CamWuu said:


> She literally just retired after 38 years as an RN then lead Case Manager and I guess this is her new found hobby, shes in love. She has been frugal her whole life and it's nice to see her enjoying the fruits of her labor finally. ME on the other hand, I am definitely over spending haha. But yeah this has been very fun. I'm going to be done after I get either this dm8 from a seller on here or the 3dt Terminator. Her on the other hand I can not say. She really wants the mini mest but I made her cancel to do more research and to hopefully  hold off until she can commit to something like the Penon Volt that wont need an upgrade for a very long time.


I didn’t listen to 3DT and I believe it’s a very good IEM bit Volt it’s amazing.
I’ll buy IT07 also to have a good antagonist.
@CamWuu don’t forget to burn it well, it’s needs 160/170h


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> She literally just retired after 38 years as an RN then lead Case Manager and I guess this is her new found hobby, shes in love. She has been frugal her whole life and it's nice to see her enjoying the fruits of her labor finally. ME on the other hand, I am definitely over spending haha. But yeah this has been very fun. I'm going to be done after I get either this dm8 from a seller on here or the 3dt Terminator. Her on the other hand I can not say. She really wants the mini mest but I made her cancel to do more research and to hopefully  hold off until she can commit to something like the Penon Volt that wont need an upgrade for a very long time.



congrats on your mom retirement! She's definitely found a great hobby...and you too. Btw, the Penon Volt was @audio123 big recc for 2020, so i'd think real hard about picking it up.


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> congrats on your mom retirement! She's definitely found a great hobby...and you too. Btw, the Penon Volt was @audio123 big recc for 2020, so i'd think real hard about picking it up.


She's scared to pay $800 for a custom pair because "when I pass (lord forgive her for even going there) she said i wont Be able to use them as our earshape is different. But she's ok with spending 500 lol makes no sense. Shes also dac amp shopping for a helm bolt like attachment to use with her phone when she's on the go and cant bring her jds Atom if anyone could reccomend


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Does she have an iphone?


----------



## CoFire

CamWuu said:


> I am going to have to, I guess I just expect to much
> 
> Also my mom looked up what studio monitors were and got freaked out and canceled her dunu sa3 purchase. She asked me to pull the forum for the best iem under  or near 200 that makes for the most fun and lively listening. Good bass is a plus but she is looking at the bgvp ArtMagic vg4, the bgvp dm6 (trying to convince  her to grab the 7) and the Penon Orb but is worried it only has one driver? What makes for the best listening experience that makes the music come to life



If I were trying to stretch $200, I'd go ISN H40 or Legacy 3 customs. The H40 have great bass, wide sound stage and plenty of detail. These are lively and fun but technical. The Legacy 3 custom just offer a chance to get into a custom for cheap and this really provides a very consistent experience. Good luck.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> She's scared to pay $800 for a custom pair because "when I pass (lord forgive her for even going there) she said i wont Be able to use them as our earshape is different. But she's ok with spending 500 lol makes no sense. Shes also dac amp shopping for a helm bolt like attachment to use with her phone when she's on the go and cant bring her jds Atom if anyone could reccomend



i bought a custom pair of Ultimate Ears many years ago, and even with the help of the audiologist, the shape of my ear is wonky enough that it wouldn't seal right. i ended up selling them off as a re-shell, and never ventured into CIEMs again. No need. I won't be getting on stage again.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 24, 2021)

Is there anyone else here who received their Spiral Dots in a plastic bag from Penon rather than the original packaging?

I reckon they are legit as it says here: https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html

"*1st Generation product , Simple package"*

I would imagine the 'simple package' is the plastic bag 😅


----------



## CoFire

Gee Simpson said:


> Is there anyone else here who received their Spiral Dots in a plastic bag from Penon rather than the original packaging?



I have and they were the same as others that came in packages. Size, shape and texture were all consistent.


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> They came in a small plastic bag with no box, right? I received them like that too, and I'm just hoping they are legit?





RikudouGoku said:


> Did they not come in this package?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dharmasteve said:


> I have both the initial Japanese Spiral Dots, ordered directly from Japan, and Penon Spiral Dots and they are exactly the same.


Good to know, thanks!


Gee Simpson said:


> Nope, just a small plastic sealable bag with 3 pairs of different sizes.





Gee Simpson said:


> Is there anyone else here who received their Spiral Dots in a plastic bag from Penon rather than the original packaging?
> 
> I reckon they are legit as it says here: https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html
> 
> ...





CoFire said:


> I have and they were the same as others that came in packages. Size, shape and texture were all consistent.


Thanks for the confirmation!

I purchased 3 medium pairs and 3 ML pairs (they accidentally gave me a small tip instead of one ML though...just noticed.

I trust Penon, but was just curious if they were supposed to have colored cores.  Perhaps those are the ++?

Mine from Penon.





VS


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Does she have an iphone?


Note 10. We have 2 cheaper brand ones and the iBasso dc03 in cart ready to go


----------



## slex (Jan 24, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,😄Yes those are ++ML


----------



## nraymond

IEMusic said:


> I trust Penon, but was just curious if they were supposed to have colored cores.  Perhaps those are the ++?



I have both the original Spiral Dot and the ++ purchased from Amazon Japan and the original is all black while the ++ has a colored center.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i prefer the fit and sound of the original Spiral Dots vs the ++. I bought two packs of ++ for $40.00, and I could have gotten almost three packs of regular SD for the price, and the large are a little bigger and better in my opinion.


----------



## slex

@IEMusic 



Does these look similar to ADV tips?


----------



## IEMusic

slex said:


> haha,😄Yes those are ++ML





nraymond said:


> I have both the original Spiral Dot and the ++ purchased from Amazon Japan and the original is all black while the ++ has a colored center.


Got it, thanks!

It’s just that it lacked the ++ designation on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/JVC-EP-FX10-Spiral-Dot-Earpieces/dp/B08KSH3721


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 25, 2021)

*DUNU ZEN and KBEAR Believe*

Comparing these two IEMs was very interesting practice for me as I had to overcome expectation bias in my head.
As you all may already know, if expectation bias rears it's head... namely, that if you think it will/should sound better or vice versa, it very often does.
For example, if an IEM "A" costs $700 versus $200 "B", many will naturally have a strong expectation bias towards the item A.
When you start listening the two, you already established in your head that A will outperform the B and your judgement becomes cloudy.
I think ongoing discussion about the MT300 is very interesting in a positive sense.
I had a strong expectation bias against it after measuring the frequency response and it almost sounded much worse thereafter.
All I could think was 14dbs of this -6dbs of that without much corroboration to establish credibility of what I was actually hearing.
Having said that my MT300 is on a burn-in station for next 1900 hours or so until I re-deploy lol.
Also I feel that having quite differing opinions is a good thing and often useful when done in a civilized manner.

Ok, enough of that and let's get back to my findings, starting with the Dunu Zen:
Pat Metheny's "KIN (<-->)" passed through the multi-layered percussion wall, and the saxophone and guitar squeezed half a step forward, penetrating my ears with a vibrant and dynamic sound. Even in a performance with such a large number of sounds, the timbre of each sound is clear and easily identifiable, so when listening with the Zen, all the relationship between each part is neatly organized, and the feeling of turbidity is not a concern. Since the recording emphasizes the acoustic feel, the depth is not odd. The bass has a fairly propulsive sound, but its sharpness followed by abundant texture deserves a special mention.

Now with the KBEAR Believe, it's immediately apparent layering isn't as adept as micro dynamic seems to be a bit compromised. However all the other aspect of sound, be it speed, imaging, timbre, decay all seem to be quite evenly matched. Zen is overall bit wetter and dimensional sounding, with bit more ambient pickups of the venue, but I find their technical abilities pretty close.

Rachel Podger's solo performance by Bach's violin concerto brought out an exhilarating sound by both, and I was able to enjoy the fresh tone unique to period instruments. Even in this song, the solo violin does not have thin lines down to the low notes, and each note has a rich expression. From my past experience with Dunu products, for me, they are very good at reproducing core melodies such as vocals, guitars, and violins with rich and fresh tones.
The goodness of this quality continues here, and its characteristics can be enjoyed beyond the boundaries of the genre.
With the KB Believe, you can clearly see that the sound pressure and timbre are neatly aligned and there are no unnatural parts in the distribution of overtones.
Overall sound is well damped and pleasant. Zen slightly edges ahead of the Believe in terms of pure emotional pull and musical enjoyment, but the gap here is even smaller than the above with a "KIN".

I can think of various IEMs that appeal to the flashiness of the moment I listen to them, but in reality, there are not so many IEMs that I never get tired of listening for a long time. This two definitely belongs to the latter. I would like to recommend it to all acoustic music fans who are looking for a sound signature that can be used for a long time.


----------



## IEMusic

slex said:


> @IEMusic
> 
> Does these look similar to ADV tips?


Not really, other than being elliptical.   The opening is MUCH narrower, whereas the ADV tips are flared out to be more a wide bore.


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> *DUNU ZEN and KBEAR Believe*
> 
> Comparing these two IEMs was very interesting practice for me as I had to overcome expectation bias in my head.
> As you all may already know, if expectation bias rears it's head... namely, that if you think it will/should sound better or vice versa, it very often does.
> ...


Very nice and helpful writeup!  Great pic!  Thanks for the graph as always!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Earbuds-Monitor-Cancelling-Earphones/dp/B08QRNMC68

*KZ DQ6*


----------



## bhima (Jan 24, 2021)

raymondu999 said:


> The question though is what bass setting was the ie8 tuned to? It has a variable bass response. Mine is always set on the lowest which is the perfect setting for me personally





tgx78 said:


> *DUNU ZEN and KBEAR Believe*
> 
> Comparing these two IEMs was very interesting practice for me as I had to overcome expectation bias in my head.
> As you all may already know, if expectation bias rears it's head... namely, that if you think it will/should sound better or vice versa, it very often does.
> ...



Omg thank you. Someone finally compared the Zen to the Believe. Everyone compares it to Illumination, but Im much more interested in how it compares to something like the Believe.

And I totally getcha on the thought that there are certain IEMs that you just enjoy having in your ears at any time. For me, its not the best ones I have, its the Starfields. I just enjoy them overall even though my Blessign 2 and Believe are technically "better".

Now someone that is good at using equalizer apo needs to make an eq profile for the believe that fits the zen curve . I might give it a shot, but im pretty bad at it.


----------



## cenizas

tgx78 said:


> *DUNU ZEN and KBEAR Believe*
> 
> Comparing these two IEMs was very interesting practice for me as I had to overcome expectation bias in my head.
> As you all may already know, if expectation bias rears it's head... namely, that if you think it will/should sound better or vice versa, it very often does.
> ...


Thanks man, very much appreciated. Seems like a similar conclusion when I compared them to the higher end acoustunes, the acoustunes manage a wetter, denser, more emotional sound while still retaining the technicalities and the believe lags behind in scale and emotional weight a slight bit but has comparable technicalities. The more I listen to the believe the more I feel it's absolutely killer for the price.


----------



## CamWuu

I'm so jealous right now... after heavy deliberation she has decided to skip the mid tier and jump straight to a flagship with the Penon Volt. What a great retirement gift to herself lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I'm so jealous right now... after heavy deliberation she has decided to skip the mid tier and jump straight to a flagship with the Penon Volt. What a great retirement gift to herself lol



She's in for a treat if you go by the great reviews it's received from very highly respected reviewers.


----------



## CamWuu

Last question for a while. Best cable for the Volt?? She's looking at either the Ares II for $150 on Effect Audio or the Penon OS849 at $119


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Last question for a while. Best cable for the Volt?? She's looking at either the Ares II for $150 on Effect Audio or the Penon OS849 at $119



The more expensive the better.


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The more expensive the better.


😂😂 I feel like your being sarcastic but cant tell. As we have 7 quality iem shes deciding between a mix of 5 penon cables like OS849, the pure silver, the gold plated silver, among a few others or going straight prime with the totem. Ares II and a few others are on the table as well. Just waiting to see what the price of the totem paired with the Volt is before we decide.. so excited


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CamWuu said:


> Last question for a while. Best cable for the Volt?? She's looking at either the Ares II for $150 on Effect Audio or the Penon OS849 at $119



use the stock cable, it’s good to start


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Xinlisupreme said:


> use the stock cable, it’s good to start



I agree. Just use the stock cable. It's a Penon cable, so it's going to have great synergy.


----------



## CamWuu

I sure hope so. Pulling the trigger. Volt and dt3 terminator incoming. iBasso it00 plus Shanling ae3 and Seeaudio Yume here Wednesday and the Fan comes any day. Its CHRISTMAS


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I sure hope so. Pulling the trigger. Volt and dt3 terminator incoming. iBasso it00 plus Shanling ae3 and Seeaudio Yume here Wednesday and the Fan comes any day. Its CHRISTMAS


Do let us know which your mum prefer? Volt or 3DT?😊


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Don't forget cable is last choice to tune-in IEM with your source (dap or dac+amp)
I preferred Penon OSG with M6 pro, but on M8 stock cable is better.
I spend more to have more isn't a good rule for cables everytime


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 25, 2021)

slex said:


> Do let us know which your mum prefer? Volt or 3DT?😊


Definitely. Lastly which produces better quality music between the iBasso dc03 and the Helm Bolt


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> Don't forget cable is last choice to tune-in IEM with your source (dap or dac+amp)
> I preferred Penon OSG with M6 pro, but on M8 stock cable is better.
> I spend more to have more isn't a good rule for cables everytime


Will have the jds labs atom and either helm bolt or iBasso dc03 for mobile portable option. Which is better


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Volt scale up better with a good dap or wait to read about L&P W1/W2 if you prefer dongles


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Definitely. Lastly which produces better quality music between the iBasso dc03 and the Helm Bolt


You should be looking at E1DA 9038S G3 Susum Edition DAC.


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> You should be looking at E1DA 9038S G3 Susum Edition DAC.


3000 edition or 2000


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> 3000 edition or 2000


Depends. Perhaps there is a thread dedicated  to to E1DA and do some research. You need power if you gonna use it on 3DT and Volt.


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Depends. Perhaps there is a thread dedicated  to to E1DA and do some research. You need power if you gonna use it on 3DT and Volt.


It's all good. This is 2.5mm and we need 3.5mm


----------



## slex (Jan 25, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> It's all good. This is 2.5mm and we need 3.5mm


Are you using indoors or outdoors? Are your phones wireless charging capable?


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Are you using indoors or outdoors? Are your phones wireless charging capable?


Nvm the D model is 3.5 the S is balanced


----------



## WendyLi

FG for New Product KB EAR KS1!
Looking forward to its release!!


----------



## Poganin

WendyLi said:


> FG for New Product KB EAR KS1!
> Looking forward to its release!!


Looking forward to seeing what it looks like.


----------



## CamWuu

Well that was the craziest week I've had in a long time. I haven't bought anything for myself as far as something fun or something other than a necessity like food etc since my father passed in late 2018. I am just now finally coming to terms and dealing with the loss instead of stuffing my feelings and trying to ignore them. Music truly transports me to a better place, it is unexplainable how much my mood has been uplifted since I've invested in high quality headphones and iems. Though it seems that I am frivolously blowing money by the thousand, it really does serve a purpose and in my opinion the improvement in my mental health is a big enough reason to justify the purchases and then some. Happiness is priceless, and this new hobby is amazing. Thank you all for accepting me with kindness and open arms.

Cam


----------



## Poganin

CamWuu said:


> Well that was the craziest week I've had in a long time. I haven't bought anything for myself as far as something fun or something other than a necessity like food etc since my father passed in late 2018. I am just now finally coming to terms and dealing with the loss instead of stuffing my feelings and trying to ignore them. Music truly transports me to a better place, it is unexplainable how much my mood has been uplifted since I've invested in high quality headphones and iems. *Though it seems that I am frivolously blowing money by the thousand, it really does serve a purpose and in my opinion the improvement in my mental health is a big enough reason to justify the purchases and then some.* Happiness is priceless, and this new hobby is amazing. Thank you all for accepting me with kindness and open arms.
> 
> Cam


Just don't get addicted to making yourself feel better by spending money: make sure it's the listening experience that improves your mood and not the fact of emptying your wallet. Ultimately, it's your money, so no one can tell you how to spend it, but take it from me - don't beggar yourself. You're diving headfirst into a new hobby, and before you know it, you'll have more hi-fi equipment than you'll know what to do with. Baby steps.

"He who knows that enough is enough will always have enough."


----------



## CamWuu

Poganin said:


> Just don't get addicted to making yourself feel better by spending money: make sure it's the listening experience that improves your mood and not the fact of emptying your wallet. Ultimately, it's your money, so no one can tell you how to spend it, but take it from me - don't beggar yourself. You're diving headfirst into a new hobby, and before you know it, you'll have more hi-fi equipment than you'll know what to do with. Baby steps.
> 
> "He who knows that enough is enough will always have enough."



I've spent roughly $2,000 of my own money and what I've got in return definitely exceeds the amount paid. Terminator, Yume, ae3, Fan, Orb, bd005 pro, td2, very nice upgrade cables from EA, Penon, CEMA, NiceHCK, Tri Through, FAAEAL, and around 30 sets of varying tips, with a dac/amp by jds labs and now a new portable dac/amp. I'm pretty sure I could get my money back if all else fails. My mom definitely spent more but hey she also got the Volt and the Totem so she won


----------



## StacoHRP

Poganin said:


> Just don't get addicted to making yourself feel better by spending money: make sure it's the listening experience that improves your mood and not the fact of emptying your wallet. Ultimately, it's your money, so no one can tell you how to spend it, but take it from me - don't beggar yourself. You're diving headfirst into a new hobby, and before you know it, you'll have more hi-fi equipment than you'll know what to do with. Baby steps.
> 
> "He who knows that enough is enough will always have enough."



Lovely words


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> congrats on your mom retirement! She's definitely found a great hobby...and you too. Btw, the Penon Volt was @audio123 big recc for 2020, so i'd think real hard about picking it up.


If anyone need any advices, just ask me away as I have experience with all if not most IEMs. Will definitely help when I am free. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> If anyone need any advices, just ask me away as I have experience with all if not most IEMs. Will definitely help when I am free. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Have you heard Ngaudio IEMs? Compare to Volts? Both are from HK.


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> Have you heard Ngaudio IEMs? Compare to Volts? Both are from HK.


Quite some time ago for their 12 drivers IEM. Their latest IEMs I have not tried unfortunately. Cheers.


----------



## Sopp (Jan 25, 2021)

Leisurely Audio D7pro

1DD + 6BA


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 25, 2021)

This just in:





Great package and presentation for the 11 USD I paid:


----------



## RikudouGoku

There hasnt been a lot of new released lately. Guess they are slowing down for the chinese new year and we will probably see new stuff after it.


----------



## Poganin

unifutomaki said:


> This just in:
> 
> 
> 
> Great package and presentation for the 11 USD I paid:


Notice how the word mark on the grey pouch is printed/applied better than on the main box where it's uneven and amateurish?


----------



## bhima

WendyLi said:


> FG for New Product KB EAR KS1!
> Looking forward to its release!!



Interesting V-shaped curve. I like the dip at 4K, unsure of that peak at 5.5k. Looks a bit too rounded in the bass for me, mid-bass might get a bit bloomy. Still, I really enjoy the Believe and it has a pretty prominent mid-bass hump. Always fun to see a new product from you guys.


----------



## unifutomaki

Poganin said:


> Notice how the word mark on the grey pouch is printed/applied better than on the main box where it's uneven and amateurish?



Yeah well, it does say "Rodefine the listening", which is only a little better than Oppoty and Driams


----------



## StacoHRP

unifutomaki said:


> This just in:
> 
> 
> 
> Great package and presentation for the 11 USD I paid:



If I'm not mistaken, you ever had CCA CST, right?
Would be interesting to compare.
I still in a mission to find Rock Zircon replacement.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 25, 2021)

*Brief first impressions with the Faaeal Poppy:*

The sound signature can probably be characterised as a bass-emphasised V-shape with an early treble roll-off.
I really wasn't very impressed with them out of the box. Muddy, wooly, boomy, compressed sounding.
Foam tips exacerbated the issues above. Have put the MH750 tips on them for now, as they seem to bring the bass back under control somewhat.
Its need for amplification isn't outrageous. It sits between the TD06 (slightly more efficient) and the SSR/SSP (markedly less efficient) in terms of drivability.
Male vocals can sound "wrong" because there is copious mid-bass bloat. In After the Rain's Natsuzora to Soumatou, Soraru's voice (which tends to be drier and deeper) is getting lost in the no man's land that is the lower mids. Mafumafu's voice is particularly recessed because his voice is more boyish and thus lands in the even more no man's land that is the lower-to-upper mids transition. I have reduced the bass with EQ, but said vocals can still sound veiled or loose somehow.
Female vocals are represented more cleanly because they fall on the right slope of the V.
There's not much treble detail here. In Dire Straits' Romeo and Juliet, the drummer is supposed to be striking the cymbals at two locations: close to the stem, and on the rim. All cymbal notes sound the same from the Poppy. It's probably for the best if you are reviewing your own recordings but do not possess any cymbal technique to speak of.
The CCA CST is basically the Poppy but with far fewer problems tonally. Unless you have extremely small ears and/or ear canals, just buy the CST instead.


----------



## kmmbd

I am a bit late to the KBEar Believe party but better late than never! I received this courtesy of a friend. 

Firstly, I swapped the stock cable for Dunu DUW-03 to facilitate with various source/output matching. Given the Believe is quite power hungry (the LG G7 sounded very bloated and lifeless/muddy) I went straight for the most powerful amp I've got with me: the Cayin iHA-6. 2.2W @ 32ohms from the single-ended out, I highly doubt any IEM out there would need more than this. I also used Spinfit CP-100 tips. I'm laying these all out just to make sure people know that I'm powering them properly, got one of the best cables out there paired with them, and the tip/fit is not an issue.

I will summarize the sound section: the bass has a nice mid-bass punch but lacks sub-bass rumble. The sub-bass sounds very "one-note", it's basically a deep hum without any rumble and physicality. The lower-mids are thin and I prefer a bit more "meat on the bones". Nonetheless, it's not too scooped there but male vocal lovers would be better served by Final E4000. Female vocals are more up-front but can get shouty (it was for me). The lower treble is a bit more problematic than the mid. It has good amount of presence but has a metallic sheen to the timbre and I feel like there's some ringing around 4.5/5KHz. This causes fatigue over long sessions for me, esp with poorly mastered tracks. Nonetheless, treble extension is definitely competitive in the price bracket.

Finally, the soundstage/imaging/instrument separation. These are definitely the most impressive aspects of the Believe. Soundstage is above average, imaging is very good for a single-DD in this price bracket and instrument separation is above-average too. I can easily see this being a "gaming" IEM for many due to these properties. This is also why I think many of the owners love them.

I plan to write the full review soon and will compare this against some of my single-DD IEMs (Final E5000, Pinnacle P1) along with Dunu Zen/Luna due to the novel driver material (as advertised).


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Depends. Perhaps there is a thread dedicated  to to E1DA and do some research. You need power if you gonna use it on 3DT and Volt.


What is the issue saying it may have stuttering issues when using LTE or 5g?


----------



## bhima

*KB EAR BELIEVE USERS: Sony ZR1 EQ Profile*

I have created an Equalizer APO profile that mimics the frequency graph of the Sony ZR1. I've never heard the Sony, so I'm only going off of the dB dips and valleys and compensating for them using the Peace add-on of Equalizer APO.

Google drive link to the .peace file for you to try out. I think the bass is still overdone, but the subbass diff between the Believe and the ZR1 is like 7dB. I only shift it like 5. Anyone else who  A: has a ZR1 and a Believe and B: knows how to use Peace, by all means, refine this.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z39coyLXG4eoHel0XZWSyuRNXwvKon2M/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Xinlisupreme

kmmbd said:


> I am a bit late to the KBEar Believe party but better late than never! I received this courtesy of a friend.
> 
> Firstly, I swapped the stock cable for Dunu DUW-03 to facilitate with various source/output matching. Given the Believe is quite power hungry (the LG G7 sounded very bloated and lifeless/muddy) I went straight for the most powerful amp I've got with me: the Cayin iHA-6. 2.2W @ 32ohms from the single-ended out, I highly doubt any IEM out there would need more than this. I also used Spinfit CP-100 tips. I'm laying these all out just to make sure people know that I'm powering them properly, got one of the best cables out there paired with them, and the tip/fit is not an issue.
> 
> ...



will you test Cayin C9?
I had in my head IHA-6 and IDAC-6 since they are out and now idac-6 has an MK2 release with double oputput stage (SS and Tube)


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> What is the issue saying it may have stuttering issues when using LTE or 5g?


Apps?


----------



## kmmbd

Xinlisupreme said:


> will you test Cayin C9?
> I had in my head IHA-6 and IDAC-6 since they are out and now idac-6 has an MK2 release with double oputput stage (SS and Tube)


The C9 might take a while to come around in EU so I think maybe not anytime soon (and it costs a lot, plus not the kind of product I'm too fan of). The iDAC mk.2 though seems very interesting and I plan to audition it soon along with the iHA-6.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Let me know if you compare with your..


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> *Brief first impressions with the Faaeal Poppy:*
> 
> The sound signature can probably be characterised as a bass-emphasised V-shape with an early treble roll-off.
> I really wasn't very impressed with them out of the box. Muddy, wooly, boomy, compressed sounding.
> ...


That excessive mid-bass is _*definitely* _because of the tuning patch covering the front vent... Don't know why they did that, doesn't do them any good.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 25, 2021)

slex said:


> 3793752[/ATTACH]438910"]
> Apps?


Apps? Is it better than the fiio btr5?

Will I even need my jds atom now that we have 2 of these coming from Linsoul?


----------



## bhima (Jan 25, 2021)

Man, these Believes EQ like an absolute champ. My pseudo 1ZR EQ profile makes these sound better. Bigger soundstage, better decay/less smoothed together, and more dynamic.

I'm telling ya, if you have the free program Equalizer APO and the Peace addon, you should give my profile a try. Does it sound like a 1ZR? No idea, but its pretty cool!

Oh hey, look--I figured out how to send the PEQ values, so you can just copy/pasta these, save as .txt and just use Equalizer APO:

Preamp: -7.6 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 26 Hz Gain 5.4 dB Q 0.18
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 38 Hz Gain 2.2 dB Q 1.41
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 63 Hz Gain 0.4 dB Q 1.41
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 100 Hz Gain -2.2 dB Q 1.4
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 1222 Hz Gain 1.6 dB Q 4
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 1576 Hz Gain 4 dB Q 3
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 2251 Hz Gain 2.8 dB Q 3
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 7309 Hz Gain -2.8 dB Q 8
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 8354 Hz Gain 1 dB Q 6
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 10506 Hz Gain -4.2 dB Q 3
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 12555 Hz Gain 4.6 dB Q 4
Filter 14: ON PK Fc 6354 Hz Gain 4 dB Q 1.4
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 4174 Hz Gain 0.6 dB Q 10
Filter 16: ON PK Fc 2831 Hz Gain -5.4 dB Q 2
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 3652 Hz Gain 3 dB Q 6
Filter 18: ON PK Fc 293 Hz Gain -2 dB Q 0.5
Filter 20: ON PK Fc 990 Hz Gain 0.6 dB Q 4
Filter 21: ON PK Fc 5283 Hz Gain -3.6 dB Q 5


----------



## RikudouGoku

bhima said:


> Man, these Believes EQ like an absolute champ. My pseudo 1ZR EQ profile makes these sound better. Bigger soundstage, better decay/less smoothed together, and more dynamic.
> 
> I'm telling ya, if you have the free program Equalizer APO and the Peace addon, you should give my profile a try. Does it sound like a 1ZR? No idea, but its pretty cool!
> 
> ...


Damn, thats a lot of filters. You can probably remove a few of those bass peak filters and just use 2 low shelf filters instead.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Apps? Is it better than the fiio btr5?
> 
> Will I even need my jds atom now that we have 2 of these coming from Linsoul?


I prefer DAP over dongles and small amps.😊


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> That excessive mid-bass is _*definitely* _because of the tuning patch covering the front vent... Don't know why they did that, doesn't do them any good.



In your impressions you noted that the Poppy would begin to sound better/more acceptable a few songs in. I've experienced that myself as well... the brain gets acclimatized to the darkness somehow. But then I A/B with my TD06 and realise that both provide a bass-emphasised V-shaped sound signature, but that one accomplishes it without sacrificing near everything else and the other... doesn't. Besides, the bass that the Poppy puts out is very much quantity over quality. It's a shame, because the Poppy otherwise looks excellent and is built well.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 25, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> In your impressions you noted that the Poppy would begin to sound better/more acceptable a few songs in. I've experienced that myself as well... the brain gets acclimatized to the darkness somehow.


Same impressions... It *is,* or rather *was,* as it's in IEM heaven now, my first ever audio gear in the dark-sounding territory.



unifutomaki said:


> Besides, the bass that the Poppy puts out is very much quantity over quality. It's a shame, because the Poppy otherwise looks excellent and is built well.


That was why I got curious with the front vent and if there was something blocking it. Turned out I was right. If you're confident that you can remove the patch without damaging the voice coils, it turns into something entirely different. Poking it and moving the patch inside the shell should be enough to remove obstruction and significantly decrease bass quantity. I, however, didn't like that something was left (tuning patch/es) inside the IEM and so I tried to get it out from the nozzle. A few dumb mistakes here and there, and I damaged the voice coil. I did get them out though.

But for the 6 USD I bought them, I can't complain as I got a wonderful package of tips and case with them. I'd also be reusing the cable for a recable project (MX500).


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 25, 2021)

Damnit @RikudouGoku  you just had to mention dap. Now my mom wants, and we were offered an amazing deal but have one question. To drive our best iems, ( Volt, dt3 Terminator, Blessing2, Fan, Seeaudio Yume, and Shanling ae3) which would be a better fit between the Shanling m6 and Hiby r6 Pro assuming they were the same price?


----------



## bhima

RikudouGoku said:


> Damn, thats a lot of filters. You can probably remove a few of those bass peak filters and just use 2 low shelf filters instead.



So I'm trying to make the actual frequency curves match. To do so, I need to fine tune Q-values and lots of points. Its like trying to draw bezier curves without an actual tool like Illustrator. Honestly, someone needs to make an EQ that has a bezier curve tool to manipulate ala Illustrator, would make this 10x as fast.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Damnit @RikudouGoku  you just had to mention dap. Now my mom wants, and we were offered an amazing deal but have one question. To drive our best iems, ( Volt, dt3 Terminator, Blessing2, Fan, Seeaudio Yume, and Shanling ae3) which would be a better fit between the Shanling m6 and Hiby r6 Pro assuming they were the same price?


😄I also mentioned dap, any budget in mind?


----------



## unifutomaki

slex said:


> 😄I also mentioned dap, any budget in mind?



DMP-Z1, that is all


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> 😄I also mentioned dap, any budget in mind?


We have decided. Getting 2 Shanling m6


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> We have decided. Getting 2 Shanling m6


Hold your horses!


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> We have decided. Getting 2 Shanling m6


Why not iBasso DX160 and Shanling M6 Pro?


----------



## slex

unifutomaki said:


> DMP-Z1, that is all


😆👍All In!!!


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> Why not iBasso DX160 and Shanling M6 Pro?


I don't want the ibasso and the deal I am getting is for the m6 or hiby r6 pro not the m6 pro


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> We have decided. Getting 2 Shanling m6






Us your mum favorite color BLUE?😊


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I don't want the ibasso and the deal I am getting is for the m6 or hiby r6 pro not the m6 pro


PM me.


----------



## CamWuu

It's not a fashion show and I don't see that the dx160 does anything better than the m6 and with the offered price it's a no brainer. Thanks but I'm good.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> It's not a fashion show and I don't see that the dx160 does anything better than the m6 and with the offered price it's a no brainer. Thanks but I'm good.


ok ok.😆😊


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 26, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jan 26, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> I don't want the ibasso and the deal I am getting is for the m6 or hiby r6 pro not the m6 pro



@CamWuu take M6 pro, pairs well with Volt
Also R6 2020 looks fine but R6 Pro suffer hiss with some sensitive IEMs
Are you Italian?😅


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 26, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> @CamWuu take M6 pro, pairs well with Volt
> Also R6 2020 looks fine but R6 Pro suffer hiss with some sensitive IEMs
> Are you Italian?😅


The post literally says "the deal is for the m6 or the r6 pro not the m6 pro"

So take the ibasso dx160 or hiby r6 2020 forsure?


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> @CamWuu take M6 pro, pairs well with Volt
> Also R6 2020 looks fine but R6 Pro suffer hiss with some sensitive IEMs
> Are you Italian?😅


Deleted


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jan 26, 2021)

If you decided for M6, suggestions hasn't sense.
You can read here about M6 and M6 pro, ciao...
https://headfonics.com/shanling-m6-pro-review/2/



*Select Comparisons
Shanling M6*
*Tuning*
Head to head the M6 Pro sounds quite different from the M6, with a denser, tighter bass, and a more distinct focused imaging. There is noticeably a lot more power and dynamics, especially when you listen to drums tracks where you can sense a faster attack with more detail.


You will hear a lot more texture in the treble on the M6 Pro while the M6 sounds smoother and more forgiving. The M6 sounds less transparent with reduced air and comparatively showcasing less dynamic range with its more colored “fun” tuning.

The M6 Pro sounds more balanced and natural with a better tonal balance. The control over micro details and texture is superior in both sub-bass and higher treble. The M6 Pro has everything opened up and clearly presented and a good upgrade from on M6’s performance.

*Detail*
The M6 uses the lower-end AK4495 chipset which is well-beloved by analog-sounding gears lovers. The M6 Pro packs in upgraded dual AK4497EQ which has improved the technical performance and strengthened the resolving power.

The M6 has more of a midrange focus with good vocal weight and presence. Whereas the M6 Pro tries to achieve higher overall clarity enabled by the chipsets and packs in more space and resolution.

It is a good upgrade if you are seeking for more texture and resolving power. However, the M6 may well satisfy listeners who want to have a relaxing listen with a sweeter, smoother, and more intimate vocal delivery.


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> If you decided for M6, suggestion hasn't sense.



I dont know what suggestion hasn't sense means. I was trying to save a buck with the cheaper option but the ibasso dx160 is definitely doable but is it definitely a better match?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Take a look at headfonics review, Volt needs a neutral dap, consider also M11 pro, sometimes you can find good deals


----------



## WendyLi

bhima said:


> Interesting V-shaped curve. I like the dip at 4K, unsure of that peak at 5.5k. Looks a bit too rounded in the bass for me, mid-bass might get a bit bloomy. Still, I really enjoy the Believe and it has a pretty prominent mid-bass hump. Always fun to see a new product from you guys.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> Take a look at headfonics review, Volt needs a neutral dap, consider also M11 pro, sometimes you can find good deals


Those are now the contenders but i think its ibasso dx160 but since we need 2 possibly, get one m11 and one ibasso dx160


----------



## WendyLi

Poganin said:


> Looking forward to seeing what it looks like.


  Yes, just stay tuned! It is coming out soon!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CamWuu said:


> Those are now the contenders but i think its ibasso dx160 but since we need 2 possibly, get one m11 and one ibasso dx160



dont forget M11 is different, I saw some M11 pro used in your country, take a look


----------



## Poganin

@CamWuu I have the Shanling M6 and I'm not entirely happy with it. It sounds very good, the sound is clean and crisp, it has a lot of power, and battery life is very good, too (they declare 12 hours single-ended and 9 hours balanced, but I've left it playing overnight to burn in some IEMs and over balanced I still had 30% of battery left after 9 hours, so I think you can squeeze more out of it).

That said, it's really slow. Nearly half a minute to boot up. Nearly half a minute to connect to Wi-Fi (where Nintendo 3DS, which has a notoriously slow Wi-Fi implemented, connects in 4-5 seconds). The DAC chips sometimes freeze when using one music app and switching to another and the device won't play. It sometimes closes apps for no reason at all. And the built in Shanling Music App lacks some basic functionalities. The battery charge meter is not reliable, either, either due to the battery circuitry or their android implementation: instead of being linear, the charge loss when playing music behaves erratically, and the battery section in the settings doesn't even work properly.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you. So last question... HIBY R6 PRO OR IBASSO DX160?

Strictly to power sensitive iems like the Volt and 3dt Terminator and Moondrop Blessing2 + Penon Orb

Which one sounds better and is capable of streaming Tidal music at it's full hifi output?


----------



## cleg

Probably it's the most appropriate thread for this video. Veedix Silver String appeared to be a fairly good model. Well-balanced sound and decent look


----------



## tgx78

*Shanling ME700 lite*

An audition was performed by connecting to the 2.5mm balanced terminal of the E1DA 9038SG3 and 3.5mm out of the iphone 6S.

Immediately after first listening session of the ME700 lite, I could tell the transparency and resolution level are extremely high.
For Mid to High frequency range, ME700 lite almost matches the IT07's detail retrieval level and only drops slightly behind on bass resolution.
Dynamic rises quickly and the image is very clear. One thing I noticed with the ME700 lite's imaging is that fine sound grains are tightly packed inside, and yet the images of the instruments are well separated. For a hybrid IEM, timbre is very good and have no peculiar habits, and even if I listen at high sound pressure level, my ears were not stressed as distortion level seemed quite low. I was also impressed by the clear separation of each note in the bass, and the faithful reproduction of the changes in timbre down to the lowest octave. Overall all frequency ranges are integrated harmoniously to make it quite musically accurate sound.

Also one thing I found interesting was that no matter what genre I listen to, I heard the optimal sound, as if this was tuned for that individual genre.
I think balanced frequency response is one of the attributing factor for this impression. Genres I tried were classical, jazz, hip hop, rock, metals, and folk.

First, I tried songs centered on live musical instruments. In Bill Evans Trio's masterpiece "My Foolish Heart", I paid attention to the relaxed piano sound at the beginning.
The ME700 lite shows a delicate touch and intonation. When listening with earphones such as Legacy 4 or TSMR-5, the sound becomes bit thin and it is difficult to understand how it spreads in the space, but with the ME700, it gently extends into a wider space. In the following, cymbal, the luscious fine sound of the sizzle and the sound of the snare with a brush do not become a lump, but are intertwined with the relaxed piano. It's a pleasant sound that makes you feel like you're listening to live music.

Then, "Respighi: Symphonic Poem Roman Pine" (Boston Symphony Orchestra) conducted by Seiji Ozawa is played. A high-energy performance is unfolded in a large space that does not make you feel the ceiling. The sound of orchestra is faithfully open and spacious. Even the details of low-volume woodwind instruments are heard clearly. String instruments are silky smooth from the mid to high frequencies. Even in the part where the sound changes finely, the sound of a quick attack approaches one after another with natural decay. I enjoyed the brilliant scale of playback which perfectly achieved both smoothness and speed.

Now after all this praise, there are few cons I need to disclose. ME700 Lite's cable is pretty bad: noodly, feels cheap and only single ended. Shell is on a larger size and maybe challenging for some to fit them properly. Also similar to my Andromeda, because of its impedance curve, it is super sensitive to output Z. I felt the iphone 6S with a Z-out of 4ish ohms was better match than >1ohm of E1DA.

Overall, the Shanling's flagship IEM lived up to its price tag and then some. ME700 lite provides a balanced sound with very pleasant treble and an open, spacious soundstage. Blindfolded, you’d hear that you were in the presence of a big, dynamic, full-range, and incredibly balanced set. You might not know how much it cost, but you’d know it was expensive. With your eyes open, you’d see that you were paying for gorgeous white shell and superb presentation (sans noodly cable) and finish.


----------



## Poganin

CamWuu said:


> Thank you. So last question... HIBY R6 PRO OR IBASSO DX160?
> 
> Strictly to power sensitive iems like the Volt and 3dt Terminator and Moondrop Blessing2 + Penon Orb
> 
> Which one sounds better and is capable of streaming Tidal music at it's full hifi output?


I haven't used either, so I can't advise you on that, but I'm looking at Hiby R6 2020 myself right now (you may want to ask in the dedicated product threads for people to advise you).

/offtopic


----------



## CamWuu

Researching DAPs has been the most confusing and frustrating thing I've yet encountered in this hobby. I'm fed up to the point I'm going to just pass on them altogether. All have technicalities, if it sounds good it doesnt play tidal, if it plays tidal it has a hiss with high end sensitive iems. It's almost comedic


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@CamWuu Wait 1 month for Shanling M3x if you can't buy M6 pro, Fiio M11 pro or Hiby R6 2020 model.
M3x looks quite interesting.


----------



## CamWuu

Just learned I can turn my old Galaxy 5 and Note 4 into a dap. Money saved


----------



## zenki

Which is why you should just get a dongle


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> Which is why you should just get a dongle



Dongles DAC/AMPs are possibly more cost effective than DAPs, but they have their downsides, such as:
1) Draining the battery on the smartphone, some dongles are rather power hungry beasts, so best to have some way to charge your phone on the go.
2) Smartphone memory space is gonna be a limiting factor, especially if you use a lot of lossless files. But I suppose some phones do accept SD card memory top ups.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 26, 2021)

God help me if I'm not getting a bit sick of the endless purchase-related questions in this thread... There's an intro/help/recommendations section for a reason.

Once is fine, twice is tolerable, but Christ I came to this thread to read about what folks have been listening to lately and their thoughts on it, not somebody's Amazon shopping bloody cart


----------



## FlacFan

CamWuu said:


> Researching DAPs has been the most confusing and frustrating thing I've yet encountered in this hobby. I'm fed up to the point I'm going to just pass on them altogether. All have technicalities, if it sounds good it doesnt play tidal, if it plays tidal it has a hiss with high end sensitive iems. It's almost comedic



Yes. Been there, done that. I still have and use my iBasso DX50 and the Cowon Plenue D every now and then. Most of the time, however, I use my phone connected to a Topping NX4 DAC/AMP.

Unless you have an LG 30/40/50 phone, you need to have an additional DAC/AMP carrying around. If you use your phone without something like that all your IEM's sound is rubbish.

The other option is to use your phone and connect it to a Bluetooth RX like the Shanling UP4 or the EarStudio ES100.

Cheers.


----------



## dharmasteve

CamWuu said:


> Researching DAPs has been the most confusing and frustrating thing I've yet encountered in this hobby. I'm fed up to the point I'm going to just pass on them altogether. All have technicalities, if it sounds good it doesnt play tidal, if it plays tidal it has a hiss with high end sensitive iems. It's almost comedic


The original HiBy R5 is excellent. Has 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced. It plays Tidal well, and it has a particularly good form factor and at the moment it is cheap enough, so not a big risk. There is a HiBy thread. Good luck. Look after your Ma.


----------



## BubisUK

unifutomaki said:


> God help me if I'm not getting a bit sick of the endless purchase-related questions in this thread... There's an intro/help/recommendations section for a reason.
> 
> Once is fine, twice is tolerable, but Christ I came to this thread to read about what folks have been listening to lately and their thoughts on it, not somebody's Amazon shopping bloody cart


I know, exactly my feelings as well. Also unles you ask about something latest and greatest, most likely you will get no help at all. It is more like headfi is shopping addicts forum, than anything else. Just my 2 rusted British coins, no need to get hurt bellow the waist 😃👍


----------



## DynamicEars

FlacFan said:


> Yes. Been there, done that. I still have and use my iBasso DX50 and the Cowon Plenue D every now and then. Most of the time, however, I use my phone connected to a Topping NX4 DAC/AMP.
> 
> Unless you have an LG 30/40/50 phone, you need to have an additional DAC/AMP carrying around. If you use your phone without something like that all your IEM's sound is rubbish.
> 
> ...



Even with LG phones, proper DAP still better and quite different in terms of sound quality, dynamics, etc.
My phone is LG v40, and compared to my DX160 with balanced out, DX160 is much better


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jan 26, 2021)

DynamicEars said:


> Even with LG phones, proper DAP still better and quite different in terms of sound quality, dynamics, etc.
> My phone is LG v40, and compared to my DX160 with balanced out, DX160 is much better


Agree, the DX160 is in another league when compared to my LG G7. I never use the G7 for music anymore lol.


----------



## fabio19

tgx78 said:


> *Shanling ME700 lite*
> 
> An audition was performed by connecting to the 2.5mm balanced terminal of the E1DA 9038SG3 and 3.5mm out of the iphone 6S.
> 
> ...


Having Dunu SA6, I kindly wanted to know how this Shanling sounds, taking the DUNU SA6 as a sound reference.
Thanks


----------



## claud W (Jan 26, 2021)

Cam Wuu, 
High dollar is NEW HiBy R6 2020. You can buy the R6 Pro much cheaper especially the aluminum ones. Plays Tidal has decent power.
Ibasso DX 160 is going to be updated soon. Buy R6 Pro for price or R6 2020 for features and performance.


----------



## Gee Simpson

What would be a clear upgrade to the IT00 with a similar sound signature?


----------



## lgcubana

Gee Simpson said:


> What would be a clear upgrade to the IT00 with a similar sound signature?


For me, the FiiO FH3 retired the iBasso IT00 quite quickly.  The mids/vocals are next level, on the FH3, when you A/B against the IT00.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> What would be a clear upgrade to the IT00 with a similar sound signature?


As @lgcubana  says, the FH3 is better than the IT00 for me as well. But I would say that if you want something closer to the IT00, you should check out the Sony XBA-N3.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hmm interesting. I really like the look of the Fiio FH3 🙂 They may be my next purchase. I've looked at the Sony XBA-N3 although it's £100 more than the FH3, but I'll consider it also.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Hmm interesting. I really like the look of the Fiio FH3 🙂 They may be my next purchase. I've looked at the Sony XBA-N3 although it's £100 more than the FH3, but I'll consider it also.


The N3 is closer to the IT00 and since it is sony, their reselling value almost never drops. The longer you wait, the harder it is to find sony stuff, chi-fi is the opposite, the longer you wait the better you get (usually).


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> The N3 is closer to the IT00 and since it is sony, their reselling value almost never drops. The longer you wait, the harder it is to find sony stuff, chi-fi is the opposite, the longer you wait the better you get (usually).



The N3 seems tougher to find but it's on pre order from Amazon UK at £220 so I may go for that. It's also available but out of stock at a UK Sony Centre Direct, £219. Does it beat the FiiO FH3?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> The N3 seems tougher to find but it's on pre order from Amazon UK at £220 so I may go for that. It's also available but out of stock at a UK Sony Centre Direct, £219. Does it beat the Fiio FH3?


Its been on "pre order" for months at amazon uk now lol. I bought mine from Accessoryjack.

I consider the N3 the best hybrid I have, the FH3 is the runner up. As I declared in my 2020 gear of the year: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-39#post-16075050


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Just learned I can turn my old Galaxy 5 and Note 4 into a dap. Money saved


I believe those still have 3.5mm socket ?


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 26, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Its been on "pre order" for months at amazon uk now lol. I bought mine from Accessoryjack.
> 
> I consider the N3 the best hybrid I have, the FH3 is the runner up. As I declared in my 2020 gear of the year: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-39#post-16075050



It says on AccessoryJack that they may not send to the UK because of Brexit? It's the only place they are available, as I spoke to a Sony employee and they said it's discontinued from their site unfortunately.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> It says on AccessoryJack that they may not send to the UK because of Brexit? It's the only place they are available, as I spoke to a Sony employee and they said it's discontinued from their site unfortunately.


You can email them and ask for more info on that, I have no idea whats going on.

Yes it is very likely that the N3 has been discontinued so the only place to get a new unit is from accessoryjack.


----------



## claud W

Dunu Zen cooking until next Tuesday. Zen and its stock cord connected to my SPL Phonitor for a decent break in. Next will be K Bear Believe. Using Tidal as my source for Phonitor and Matrix Sabre Pro DAC. I have three playlists that are 400 + songs long each.


----------



## bhima

claud W said:


> Dunu Zen cooking until next Tuesday. Zen and its stock cord connected to my SPL Phonitor for a decent break in. Next will be K Bear Believe. Using Tidal as my source for Phonitor and Matrix Sabre Pro DAC. I have three playlists that are 400 + songs long each.



Im interested in your comparison. If you use a computer to listen to your music and have Equalizer APO, I have created an EQ profile what I think is a relatively close approximation of the Zen's frequency graph for the Believe (to try and make the Believe sound like the Zen). If you want it, I can send it to you and you can let me know if its even close  as I do not have a Zen.


----------



## darveniza

Enjoying Zen Moment, enjoyed the Luna. But this sound signature just appeals to me in a different way. Maybe in the Highs or Mid region is where I am trying to find what is the element that stands out. 

Do like the bass in the Zen much better , maybe it's more blunt or less refined than the Luna and this allows for certain hip hop songs to sound closer to were they need to be, Alt Rocks sounds great. 

Shells are beautiful, but fingerprint magnet and will be keeping them in the small bag within the case.

Dunu really knows how to make a purchase feel special, their package, accessories, layout and presentation excels. No doubt Luna was on another scale. They raise the bar on technical abilities but also show the customer that the purchase is special 

Why? Doesn't 64 Audio do a bit more for example, these are big purchases and they should show the care for the product in all aspects.

In any case will burn these for 24hr to find any changes


----------



## claud W

bhima said:


> Im interested in your comparison. If you use a computer to listen to your music and have Equalizer APO, I have created an EQ profile what I think is a relatively close approximation of the Zen's frequency graph for the Believe (to try and make the Believe sound like the Zen). If you want it, I can send it to you and you can let me know if its even close  as I do not have a Zen.



It is not my usual course to use IEMs to listen to my computer system. I usually listen to my headphones, but have decided to change my procedure. I no longer have to alternate between HiBy R 6 2020, R 6 Pro, Ibasso DX 220, Sony ZX 300, Hiby R 3 Pro Sabra and R 3. Bought 2.5 balanced to 6.3 mm and 4.4 balanced.to 6.3 mm converters on Amazon and they arrived this morning. It just beats the doggy do out of changing out DAPs.
The Believe is a good every day IEM and it has a fun sound. The Zen is more reference. Save up for a ZEN. It's worth it.


----------



## bhima

claud W said:


> It is not my usual course to use IEMs to listen to my computer system. I usually listen to my headphones, but have decided to change my procedure. I no longer have to alternate between HiBy R 6 2020, R 6 Pro, Ibasso DX 220, Sony ZX 300, Hiby R 3 Pro Sabra and R 3. Bought 2.5 balanced to 6.3 mm and 4.4 balanced.to 6.3 mm converters on Amazon and they arrived this morning. It just beats the doggy do out of changing out DAPs.
> The Believe is a good every day IEM and it has a fun sound. The Zen is more reference. Save up for a ZEN. It's worth it.




So does that mean you can listen on your PC? I only ask because I want someone who happens to own both the Believe and the Zen to try out my EQ profile for the Believe that is designed to make it sound closer to the Zen. I made a Believe profile that is meant to sound like a 1ZR as well, and after having tweaked the bass further, I found something that sounds drastically different from the Believe yet engaging, with a more expansive soundstage.


----------



## jwbrent

Hey guys,

I just posted my review of the DUNU ZEN. Simply put, it is a paradigm shift in its price class. 👍


----------



## tgx78

UM 3D Terminator (3DT) just arrived.

Here is a brief initial impression:

The bass region of the 3DT sounds accurate and controlled. In typical high-end dynamic-driver fashion, it is detailed and textured without losing body or fullness.

Mids are neutral with a slight emphasis towards the top (upper Mids).
Midrange tone is smoother and lusher than the KBEAR Believe. Clarity is top notch, as is resolution, and there is only a small bit of microdetail missing compared to the top-tier hybrid earphones such as UM’s own MEST.

3DT picks up emphasis towards the upper midrange and continues along the treble, but manages to keep its top end in control without going too hot. Overall, the 3DT does an excellent job of conveying treble energy, without harshness or sibilance.

Whereas the overall signature of the 3DT seems lively and energetic, the presentation follows a bit more laid-back approach. Its soundstage is not quite the widest in absolute terms, but it is quite spacious, airy, and open. There is not a hint of the confined, closed-in feel.

Even in this brief encounter, 3DT sounds like one of the best multi dynamic transducers I’ve come across, UM’s tuning showcases individual driver’s abilities beautifully. The sound is clean, quick, airy, and dynamic – everything a high-end earphone should strive toward.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yeah @CamWuu, the Hiby R5 was mentioned. I love mine. It's excellent for Tidal etc, has balanced output, and is very highly skilled audio playback.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

tgx78 said:


> *Shanling ME700 lite*
> 
> An audition was performed by connecting to the 2.5mm balanced terminal of the E1DA 9038SG3 and 3.5mm out of the iphone 6S.
> 
> ...



@tgx78 I think it’s interesting a comparison with SA6 and DM8...


----------



## Gee Simpson

Hmm I'm interested in a DAC/AMP or some sort of dongle for my S7 Edge which is basically all I use for my IEM's/X2HR. Any recommendations under £100?


----------



## baskingshark

Gee Simpson said:


> Hmm I'm interested in a DAC/AMP or some sort of dongle for my S7 Edge which is basically all I use for my IEM's/X2HR. Any recommendations under £100?



Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle.

It can drive most IEMs other than very power demanding types or planars. I bought two at $27ish USD during sales.

Very black background, no hiss, good measurements, neutralish with a tinge of warmth, very transparent. And very low output impedance so suitable for those multi BA finicky types. Also has volume control and doesn't get warm.
U can ask more in the Sonata HD Pro thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tem...ing-sound-small-size-affordable-price.934007/ as perhaps some smartphones that are older may not be compatible, so best to check with them.


----------



## StacoHRP

baskingshark said:


> Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle.
> 
> It can drive most IEMs other than very power demanding types or planars. I bought two at $27ish USD during sales.
> 
> ...



+1
I can understand why you always recommended this mighty one. Despite the volume step is to much.
Working like a champ with my Xperia XZPremium!


----------



## sutosuto

tgx78 said:


> UM 3D Terminator (3DT) just arrived.


How do you compare these with Penon Volt and Ibasso It07 in term of bass and clarity?

Thanks


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 27, 2021)

Openheart Resin and Penon Fan also arrived today. Let’s just say V! ✌️


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Gee Simpson said:


> Hmm I'm interested in a DAC/AMP or some sort of dongle for my S7 Edge which is basically all I use for my IEM's/X2HR. Any recommendations under £100?



For DAC/AMP, you can try Walnut F2 (~$25) and Fiio BTR3K (~$60) or a BTR5 (~$120) 

BTR3K and BTR5 are Bluetooth DAC/Amp and can drive anything including your X2HR. You can learn more about BTR5 here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...port-up-to-384khz-dsd256-native.918298/unread

Or if you are curious about BT DACs can learn more about them here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/

You will find many alternatives here in your budget.

Walnut F2 is a DAP+DAC+Amp and has tons of power to drive absolutely anything. It's slightly bulky but is worth the pain for the sonic performance.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Borg audio Float TOTL
https://borgaudio.de/float/
Did anyone listen it?


----------



## Slater

Xinlisupreme said:


> Borg audio Float TOTL
> https://borgaudio.de/float/
> Did anyone listen it?



Price?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Slater said:


> Price?


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 27, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


>



!!!!!!!!!!!

Superb specs but unfortunately I have an emotional attachment to my kidneys!

This float thing looks like a gold bar!!! It will make a good pairing with the TRN $15000 USD golden ears IEM for sure. And just to make sure the audio chain is golden, we must add the $4300 USD Ortiz gold cable too.

Perfect set up for those with golden ears and a golden wallet!


----------



## FlacFan

Xinlisupreme said:


> Borg audio Float TOTL
> https://borgaudio.de/float/
> Did anyone listen it?



At that price I would have expected a cube...instead I opted to raise my (wallet) shields...

Cheers.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Jan 27, 2021)

Feels weird if I am in Japan but not giving out any Japanese IEM impression. Well, that is about to change.
Here is my first impression of the Acoustune HS1300SS which released recently, a full review should be available in February.

https://banbeu.com/acoustune-hs1300-ss-first-impressions/


----------



## Shakmal

baskingshark said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Superb specs but unfortunately I have an emotional attachment to my kidneys!
> 
> ...


I was lol so hard...


----------



## jwbrent

Xinlisupreme said:


> Borg audio Float TOTL
> https://borgaudio.de/float/
> Did anyone listen it?



Pretty cool design. I like it when a company introduces a novel aesthetic. Being German and looking at the precision build, I’d expect this to be costly.


----------



## Sam L

baskingshark said:


> Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle.
> 
> It can drive most IEMs other than very power demanding types or planars. I bought two at $27ish USD during sales.
> 
> ...


Fully agree, I think the sonata hd pro is easily in the best-bang-for-the-buck dac dongle out there. The non pro version is actually pretty decent as well. I keep one in my backpack to allow for wired mic earphone calls.


----------



## Sam L

Dani157 said:


> For DAC/AMP, you can try Walnut F2 (~$25) and Fiio BTR3K (~$60) or a BTR5 (~$120)
> 
> BTR3K and BTR5 are Bluetooth DAC/Amp and can drive anything including your X2HR. You can learn more about BTR5 here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...port-up-to-384khz-dsd256-native.918298/unread
> 
> ...


The walnut f2 looks interesting. Thx for highlighting it.


----------



## Sam L

Dani157 said:


> For DAC/AMP, you can try Walnut F2 (~$25) and Fiio BTR3K (~$60) or a BTR5 (~$120)
> 
> BTR3K and BTR5 are Bluetooth DAC/Amp and can drive anything including your X2HR. You can learn more about BTR5 here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...port-up-to-384khz-dsd256-native.918298/unread
> 
> ...


wait a minute... just poked my head in the walnut thread. *4.2W RMS*? What the...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Float also doubles as a credit card terminal?


----------



## CoiL

...do not go near the FLOAT - Your money starts floating out of Your wallet!


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 27, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle.
> 
> It can drive most IEMs other than very power demanding types or planars. I bought two at $27ish USD during sales.
> 
> ...


Isnt the Meizu pro the same exact chip?

My Shanling ae3 and Seeaudio Yume are officially enroute and with courier coming from one city up about 20 min away. Not sure how dhl works or if he has other stops,  but it should be here soon. iBasso it00 is due before 2pm, and Fan went out for delivery this morning at 6am. Today is a good day......

WHICH FIRST

EDIT: Is there such thing are a Thunderbolt usb c to thunderbolt usb c female adapter? If not, what is the best splitter I can buy so I can charge and play music simultaneously until my dap arrives? Amazon would be preferred


----------



## brsdrgn (Jan 27, 2021)

First of all, for the first time, I had to have privilege of the ignore button. I really needed this and I'm really sorry to say that.


Going back to the subject, During the black friday, I came across with the headphones from a brand that I've never heard which I put the link below.

C1 Monitoring HIFI https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTmkc7

The comments looked promising and I actually liked the design so I decided to pull the trigger for it and it turned out to be great. Seriously great.






Well, I'm not that experienced with the headphones because I mostly dealt with the IEMs for many years. However, I'm a really good critical listener and this guy gives me a great pleasure to listen to the songs. 

First of all, it needs power. The more power you give the better performance you get. The build is really good and  well above my expectations. The two way metal part on the top not that symmetrical to each other but I can ignore that. I should also mention that it didn't come with the retail package. It came in a black box which has an average quality and with a average cable. But I don't see any need to change the cable for now. 





My first notice is that the imaging and timbre is very very good considering the 50$ price I paid for it. 

The bass is the fun part. I believe its wooden body contributes to that sweet timbre. I have this experience with the speakers but I felt it the best with one of the oldest iems I have which has also a wooden body Jvc Ha-Fx700. C1 hits punchy and sub bass extension is also very very good. It's quite controlled most of the cases. Great with the bass guitar. 

I think it's slightly u shaped having the mids on the background but just a little. Not that thin though and in the right place for me. I like both male and female vocals. 

When it comes to treble the extension is also good. I thought it'd s... at that part but no. Technicalities surprise me on that guy and I hear many details. 

If you play with the equalizer, it's quite responsive too. Handles it very well. Having it closed back might make you think the scene is not that big. However, that's not true either. The scene is three dimensional. I see it locates the instruments on the horizontal level, vertical level with a quite good depth which is my favorite part of having the drummer on the back side hitting dum tissss. There's a small ventilation hole on the top side for each the driver and it surprised me with the soundstage. Of course don't expect anything like hd800 level. This guy's just 50 bucks and might be a  really good choice. 


Comfort is also very good. However, the air circulation is not good as you might expect. It starts tickling me in my ear after using it more than 40 mins. So, I take it as a warning to give a break. 

Hoping that they don't have qc issues, I totally recommend. Seeing others in the feedback satisfied on AE doesn't surprise me now. And one more thing: if you don't like the sound you can change the drivers. Imho, it's even good money for the design.


----------



## slex

brsdrgn said:


> First of all, for the first time, I had to have privilege of the ignore button. I really needed this and I'm really sorry to say that.
> 
> 
> Going back to the subject, During the black friday, I came across with the headphones from a brand that I've never heard which I put the link below.
> ...


Another quality chifi wooden hp is the Tecsun HP300 ( 300 Ohm )👍.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> First of all, for the first time, I had to have privilege of the ignore button. I really needed this and I'm really sorry to say that.
> 
> 
> Going back to the subject, During the black friday, I came across with the headphones from a brand that I've never heard which I put the link below.
> ...


That headband looks like the one on the Blon B20:


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 27, 2021)

Deleted** posted question in wrong thread


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> That headband looks like the one on the Blon B20:


I knew that suspension system looked familiar!

@CamWuu This really isn't the thread for those questions. There is a dedicated section on this forum for that sort of thing. Why not start a thread there?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> I knew that suspension system looked familiar!


I recognized it almost instantly. 

Although the cups reminds me of the Blon B8, it is different as it is round rather than oval.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jan 27, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> That headband looks like the one on the Blon B20:


I'm not surprised to see that. I saw another headphones which uses the same design. They even sell the case itself for 76$. What I did was to get quite good drivers in it for a cheaper price hehe.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSJ0cj


----------



## CamWuu

Everything arrived same day!!! It's Christmas! Hope this millso 6.35mm to 3.5mm extension will work well with my amp, I'm so excited! Taking a shower then getting to it. Which tips from Japan should I try first?? I have the acoustune aet07 and aet08, sony ep-ex11 replacement tips in white and black, the deep mount ones, plus my xelastec and spinfit. Jvc dots come soon with the OS849 cables, my 3dt and effect audio vogue cables come by the weekend, and my Orb comes with my moms volt and totem. 






 Isnt the Yume box GORGEOUS


----------



## CamWuu

Poganin said:


> I knew that suspension system looked familiar!
> 
> @CamWuu This really isn't the thread for those questions. There is a dedicated section on this forum for that sort of thing. Why not start a thread there?


Oh I thought discovery was ok to ask questions. My mistake will remove


----------



## baskingshark

CamWuu said:


> Isnt the Meizu pro the same exact chip?



The DAC chip can be the same, but the implementation and surrounding circuitry is more important IMHO. So even among 2 identical chips they can sound different.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Everything arrived same day!!! It's Christmas! Hope this millso 6.35mm to 3.5mm extension will work well with my amp, I'm so excited! Taking a shower then getting to it. Which tips from Japan should I try first?? I have the acoustune aet07 and aet08, sony ep-ex11 replacement tips in white and black, the deep mount ones, plus my xelastec and spinfit. Jvc dots come soon with the OS849 cables, my 3dt and effect audio vogue cables come by the weekend, and my Orb comes with my moms volt and totem.
> 
> 
> Isnt the Yume box GORGEOUS


😄Take your time with your mass buy!


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> 😄Take your time with your mass buy!


You make it sound so dirty! Buying GME at $19 and selling at $380 funded this and then some. Plus AMC under a dollar a while ago, today was AMAZING in many ways


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> You make it sound so dirty! Buying GME at $19 and selling at $380 funded this and then some. Plus AMC under a dollar a while ago, today was AMAZING in many ways


😄🤚


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> You can email them and ask for more info on that, I have no idea whats going on.
> 
> Yes it is very likely that the N3 has been discontinued so the only place to get a new unit is from accessoryjack.



An update on this. This was their reply: 

"*Oh then it can be sent to you by the Free Shipping regular airmail with tracking number delivering by Royal Mail. We will declare it at GBP12. I am not sure how UK custom will tax people now but pretty sure anything under GBP150 will be taxed VAT. So do you want to take the 12GBP tax risk? If so I can open up UK Free Shipping for you to buy.

We are still waiting for one of our customer receiving the package this way and tell us how UK custom is handling this and how much if taxed."*


----------



## DBaldock9

Sam L said:


> wait a minute... just poked my head in the walnut thread. *4.2W RMS*? What the...



Which device are you referring to?
.
If it's the Walnut F2 - I've got one, and the Single-Ended output is "unique", as far as small, portable DAC/DAP/Amps.
They're using both channels of 2x Dual Op-Amps, in parallel, to drive the (L+) output; and both channels of 2x Dual Op-Amps, in parallel, to drive the (R+) output - so it can provide quite a lot of current, compared to devices that use a single Op-Amp for (L+) & (R+).
The Balanced output is driven by a pair of DRV-134-UA Single Channel Differential Line Driver chips.


----------



## BubisUK

And now for something completely different:

😃


----------



## Gesugao

http://www.aboutaudio.org/mmr-gaebolg-review-a-rational-piercer/

That is one beautiful IEM.


----------



## tgx78

*3DT vs ZEN*

I need to start this comparison with a disclaimer, I listen to all types of music, but mostly I've been into classical music genre for last 30 years. My main goal is in achieving a wide sound-stage with pinpoint imaging and excellent detail. If that can be done with musical tonality then it would be most ideal. My current reference sets are the Penon Volt (+ slight EQ) and the IEM-Z1R.

Starting with the 3DT, there is no denying, its focus is square on detail retrieval via treble extension, the UM's triple DD unit is an decisively high-resolution IEM. The sound-stage it produces is not forward but it is very vivid. Perhaps this came through most clearly on the CD(rip) _The World According to Andy Bey _[High Note]. On the cut “Never Entered My Mind,” for instance, Bey’s grandiose voice and rich piano chords permeate the listening space, with his ample use of the pedal patently audible. The same attention to detail was apparent on a performance of Elgar’s cello concerto by Jacqueline du Pre on the Warner Classic label. Once again, the superb transient and timbral fidelity of the 3DT was apparent. The 3DT was able to evoke not simply the bowing of the cello but its resonating cavity. The emotional plangency of the introduction, as the cello and orchestra surge, came through with real verisimilitude. At such times, it’s hard to believe that an IEM can produce such an ocean of sound to smoothly sweep you away.

Once again, I don’t mean to imply that the 3DT can best much bigger and more elaborate IEMs like the Z1R or the MEST. The real point is somewhat different. It’s that the 3DT delivers a remarkable quotient of reference-level of sound for its price. This IEM is hardly a budget item, but, at the same time, it’s nowhere near the Rockefeller-like planet a goodly slice of equipment occupies. So on the overall price-versus-value spectrum, the 3DT deserves to be singled out as a true contender, a revealing and refined IEM that, coupled with excellent source and cable, can deliver breathtaking sound. 

Moving onto the ZEN which is masterfully engineered and tuned by DUNU:  
I quickly noticed that the Zen's treble is spot on, offering tremendous energy dispersion with no trace of fatigue, even after very long listening sessions. 
The ZEN has incredibly natural and a planar like fluidity and flowing mid-range. The Zen also have excellent image, dynamic, transparency, and a slightly forgiving sound compared to the 3DT.
In listening to the Zen, it only seemed fitting to begin with Mozart. Some of my favorite new CDs are appearing on Harmonia Mundi with the Dutch fortepiano-playing phenom Kristian Bezuidenhout, who steadily records Mozart’s keyboard music for the label. The detail he extract out of the sonatas makes his recordings something of a revelation. It was quite an absorbing experience to listen to the Zen capture the nuances of his playing. The sense of black space and decay endowed the music with a great sense of realism. It almost seemed as though you could see the forte-piano’s hammer striking the string and the felt damper stopping the string from vibrating. When an IEM reaches this level of fidelity it feels as though you can sense the movements of Bezuidenhout himself.
For all its control and grip, then, the Zen does not suffocate music, as some IEMs do. Rather, it is quite special for what it does not do, which is to say that the lack of bass overboost and overhang is a very discernible feature.

I would have to say emphatically that while the 3DT is a very fine IEM, the Zen (for my listening purposes) had a small advantage since the mid-range is where I live on the audio spectrum and Zen brought about Mids more convincingly and its liquid tonality was more versatile for many different genres of music.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ouija Board IEM's? lol


----------



## peter123 (Jan 28, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> That headband looks like the one on the Blon B20:



Actually the whole design are identical to the MSUR N-550 which I also believe is a rebranded Blon...





Edit: I wonder if they uses the same driver as well....


----------



## Poganin

Is any other proud owner of the MT300 noticing condensation on the metal grille? I was listening to them yesterday with the wide-bore blue stock tips whose edge is very close to the end of the nozzle and I noticed some weird deposits when I took them out. Thinking it was wax I changed the tips to the long Azlas, but after some more time with them the same thing happened, so it has to be condensation, but the quantities are so minute that they don't even show when dabbed at with a tissue. I hope this won't cause issues down the road.


----------



## Gesugao

Poganin said:


> Is any other proud owner of the MT300 noticing condensation on the metal grille? I was listening to them yesterday with the wide-bore blue stock tips whose edge is very close to the end of the nozzle and I noticed some weird deposits when I took them out. Thinking it was wax I changed the tips to the long Azlas, but after some more time with them the same thing happened, so it has to be condensation, but the quantities are so minute that they don't even show when dabbed at with a tissue. I hope this won't cause issues down the road.


Nope, don't have that issue. Even when I'm using the stock tips and spiral dots.


----------



## ChrisOc

Poganin said:


> Is any other proud owner of the MT300 noticing condensation on the metal grille? I was listening to them yesterday with the wide-bore blue stock tips whose edge is very close to the end of the nozzle and I noticed some weird deposits when I took them out. Thinking it was wax I changed the tips to the long Azlas, but after some more time with them the same thing happened, so it has to be condensation, but the quantities are so minute that they don't even show when dabbed at with a tissue. I hope this won't cause issues down the road.



Just received mine today, so too early to say on the condensation front, but happy to join the club of proud owners. Early impressions....I like what I hear, quite interesting ....I will burn-in and see how it goes.


----------



## Poganin

ChrisOc said:


> Just received mine today, so too early to say on the condensation front, but happy to join the club of proud owners. Early impressions....I like what I hear, quite interesting ....I will burn-in and see how it goes.


I'll be looking forward to your impressions down the road after you've spent more time with them. They continue to surprise me. Definitely hitting above their price point, in my opinion.


----------



## peter123

DT100


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

No sir. No condensation issues. I keep mine in my wooden box with my other iem's with silica bags.


----------



## Poganin

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> No sir. No condensation issues. I keep mine in my wooden box with my other iem's with silica bags.


I meant when they're in your ears.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Poganin said:


> Is any other proud owner of the MT300 noticing condensation on the metal grille? I was listening to them yesterday with the wide-bore blue stock tips whose edge is very close to the end of the nozzle and I noticed some weird deposits when I took them out. Thinking it was wax I changed the tips to the long Azlas, but after some more time with them the same thing happened, so it has to be condensation, but the quantities are so minute that they don't even show when dabbed at with a tissue. I hope this won't cause issues down the road.


In our cold climate, I did observed the condensation on the protective mesh, as for most IEMs, but a bit more for the finer mesh of MT300. No issues with the sound so far.

In my KZ ASX modified with large nozzles I opted not to use the mesh, not because of condensation concerns, but just for more pure sound - there is some dampening by the mesh.


----------



## Poganin

I switched to Tennmak foam tips for now and with them on there is no condensation taking place on the grilles when using the MT300. Maybe my brain is leaking or something...  Then again, I did suffer from the LZ A6 going silent in one side or the other all the time, so maybe my ear canals are naturally humid.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

No issues with the MT300 in use or in waiting, though lately i've given most of my eartime to the DQ6, M200 and Tape Pro.


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> Price?


Is it balanced or just single ended?


----------



## Slater

courierdriver said:


> Is it balanced or just single ended?



It says fully balanced, but not sure on what size jack(s) it has.


----------



## cappuchino

Here's my take on the KB Ear Stellar: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-stellar.24668/review/25219/

Please, please, if you have the time to read, I would deeply appreciate it. I need all the feedback/criticism/suggestions I can receive so that I may improve my writing. Thanks, everyone! Keep safe!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

$3.00 for an earbud?! Well...the VE is $5.00...so i guess it's doable.


----------



## CamWuu

Can anyone fill me in on some dx160 stuff like how to change filters and anything else you think would be beneficial? My mom got hers and loves listening to tidal on it


----------



## cappuchino

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $3.00 for an earbud?! Well...the VE is $5.00...so i guess it's doable.


The cheapest I've tried are the Vidos at 1.78 USD.


----------



## BubisUK

I just got myself a new pair of Shanling ME100 for 35£  For me it has an intresting frequency graph, will see, or rather hear, how it will sound for real. I like it that in this hoby you can get really good deals on IEM's that were not hyped initially and now cost fraction of the initial price


----------



## Ace Bee

brsdrgn said:


> First of all, for the first time, I had to have privilege of the ignore button. I really needed this and I'm really sorry to say that.
> 
> 
> Going back to the subject, During the black friday, I came across with the headphones from a brand that I've never heard which I put the link below.
> ...


Is it over ear?


----------



## Nimweth

My MT300 has landed! It should be here in a few days. Impressions soon after that.


----------



## docentore

CamWuu said:


> Can anyone fill me in on some dx160 stuff like how to change filters and anything else you think would be beneficial? My mom got hers and loves listening to tidal on it


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...atest-online-update-unboxing-1st-page.912228/


----------



## ChrisOc

*Get your votes in!

Voting is open until 1200 (GMT) 30th January 2021!

Your favourite IEMs might still be in the running!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...r-monitors-2020-please-read-the-rules.950854/*


----------



## Gee Simpson

@RikudouGoku Still trying to decide whether to for the Sony XBA-N3 or not. The most I've ever spent on IEM'S/headphones is £100 so this would be my biggest purchase so far. How much of an upgrade are they to the iBasso IT00? As mentioned, the FiiO FH3 interest me also.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> @RikudouGoku Still trying to decide whether to for the Sony XBA-N3 or not. The most I've ever spent on IEM'S/headphones is £100 so this would be my biggest purchase so far. How much of an upgrade are they to the iBasso IT00? As mentioned, the FiiO FH3 interest me also.


Well, the IT00 retired after I got the FH3. And I usually use the N3 over the FH3.  So yes, I do think there is a big difference between the N3 vs IT00.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 29, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, the IT00 retired after I got the FH3. And I usually use the N3 over the FH3.  So yes, I do think there is a big difference between the N3 vs IT00.



Thanks. 

There's around a £86 difference between the FH3 and N3, £118 vs £204. I reckon I'll definitely be getting one of these two, and from your review of the N3, it seems you see these at a pretty similar level? If the N3 is more similar to the IT00 though then I'm probably better off with those? I would imagine I would need to replace the stock cable though plus I would possibly need a DAC/Amp to drive them? I only use my S7 Edge (Exynos) as of now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There's around a £86 difference between the FH3 and N3, £118 vs £204. I reckon I'll definitely be getting one of these two, and from your review of the N3, it seems you see these at a pretty similar level? If the N3 is more similar to the IT00 though then I'm probably better off with those?


They are in the same league, but I do think the N3 is more refined and a few levels ahead in everything besides the bass which is tied depending on what genres you listen to. 
The N3 is more similar to the IT00 than the FH3.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> They are in the same league, but I do think the N3 is more refined and a few levels ahead in everything besides the bass which is tied depending on what genres you listen to.
> The N3 is more similar to the IT00 than the FH3.



Thanks. Regarding the cable, could I just easily use either the one from the IT00 or 01 with these? I noticed that the cable with the N3 receives bad reviews.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Thanks. Regarding the cable, could I just easily use either the one from the IT00 or 01 with these? I noticed that the cable with the N3 receives bad reviews.


The N3 uses an mmcx. Since the Tri through cable I use on it works, the IT00 should work as well. But I recommend that you dont switch the cable afterwards, since it seems to be fragile based on the reports on the N3 thread.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> The N3 uses an mmcx. Since the Tri through cable I use on it works, the IT00 should work as well. But I recommend that you dont switch the cable afterwards, since it seems to be fragile based on the reports on the N3 thread.



So just change it once and don't do it again?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> So just change it once and don't do it again?


yes, that would be my recommendation. So thats kinda why I do suggest that you get a good cable on it like the Tri Through/faaeal cable.


----------



## brsdrgn

Ace Bee said:


> Is it over ear?


Yes


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> @RikudouGoku Still trying to decide whether to for the Sony XBA-N3 or not. The most I've ever spent on IEM'S/headphones is £100 so this would be my biggest purchase so far. How much of an upgrade are they to the iBasso IT00? As mentioned, the FiiO FH3 interest me also.


Just for a differing opinion, I had both the IT00 and the FH3, and I liked the IT00 more, and kept it.  Price wasn‘t a consideration.  My IT00 had more quantity of bass, granted not as fast and clean as the FH3, but still good.  The IT00 is warmer sounding, and also has more treble.  I preferred the timbre and coherency as well.  The IT00 is more colored sounding, but neither are remotely neutral.  Ultimately, the the IT00 was more exciting to me, and the FH3, while very good, was somehow bland for me.

Why mention all this?   I just think that the FH3 is different from the IT00, but not necessarily better.  The Sony N3 is likely much more of a clear upgrade.


----------



## Gee Simpson

IEMusic said:


> Just for a differing opinion, I had both the IT00 and the FH3, and I liked the IT00 more, and kept it.  Price wasn‘t a consideration.  My IT00 had more quantity of bass, granted not as fast and clean as the FH3, but still good.  The IT00 is warmer sounding, and also has more treble.  I preferred the timbre and coherency as well.  The IT00 is more colored sounding, but neither are remotely neutral.  Ultimately, the the IT00 was more exciting to me, and the FH3, while very good, was somehow bland for me.
> 
> Why mention all this?   I just think that the FH3 is different from the IT00, but not necessarily better.  The Sony N3 is likely much more of a clear upgrade.



Thanks mate. N3 it is 👍🏻


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jan 29, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> yes, that would be my recommendation. So thats kinda why I do suggest that you get a good cable on it like the Tri Through/faaeal cable.


 
I still have the iBasso IT01 and despite the IT00 effectively replacing it, I do think the cable that came with the 01 is of better quality than the 00 cable, so I think I'll use that with the N3.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> I still have the iBasso IT01 and despite the IT00 effectively replacing it, I do think the cable that came with the 01 is of better quality than the 00 cable, so I think I'll use that with the N3.


If you are happy with it, then its good. But do think about it twice since Its likely to be stuck on it forever lol.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> If you are happy with it, then its good. But do think about it twice since Its likely to be stuck on it forever lol.



Lol yeah it's really good quality, it got great reviews from a lot of people. Regarding the bass on the N3, how does it compare to the IT00?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Lol yeah it's really good quality, it got great reviews from a lot of people. Regarding the bass on the N3, how does it compare to the IT00?


I havent used the IT00 in a long time now. But I found it to be overly warm and bass quality was lacking. I dont feel that way at all with the N3 and it might even have more bass quantity, which makes it even more impressive. Tonality is much more balanced on the N3 as well, they somehow made it very bassy but not warm. Stunning.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> I havent used the IT00 in a long time now. But I found it to be overly warm and bass quality was lacking. I dont feel that way at all with the N3 and it might even have more bass quantity, which makes it even more impressive. Tonality is much more balanced on the N3 as well, they somehow made it very bassy but not warm. Stunning.



Sounds great. I will be telling AccessoryJack that I want to go ahead with the purchase, thanks for your help 👍🏻


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Sounds great. I will be telling AccessoryJack that I want to go ahead with the purchase, thanks for your help 👍🏻


Np, enjoy.


----------



## cqtek (Jan 30, 2021)

Interesting and successful tuning for the new Hidizs MS2. A hybrid IEMS DD 10.2mm + BA Knowles RAD-33518-P183. Compact packaging, distinguished and with a very interesting box, which is out of the ordinary. Cable with a very neat finish.
Very clear sound, with a low zone that stands out for its texture, whose emphasis is balanced. Close midrange, with special treatment for female voices. High mids very well profiled, improving the current tendency to over excite this range, as it manages to sound vivid without stridency, or cause excessive brightness that predominates over the rest of the bands, bringing it closer to a balanced neutrality, but with a hint of sparkle. Just an afternoon with them.




Some references with other IEMS.







Edit: The retail price will be $89.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

*ISN Audio SOLAR Flagship Audiophile IEM Cable HiFiEarphone Cable

Description*

Gold&silver oil immersion cable technology,soaked in mineral oil for 20 days and dried at constant temperature for 10 days,

which enhances antioxidation and eliminates the interference of static electricity in transmission on sound.

2 shares, per share 126 cores , 252 cores in total

Main core: pure silver gold-plated + pure silver palladium-plated

The outer shield is single crystal copper gold-plated + single crystal copper plated with silver & copper.

Accessory materials: copper electroplate silver,

MMCX or 2 Pin 0.78mm
Plug: gold-plated plug 2.5mm or  4.4mm
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## lgcubana

Xinlisupreme said:


> Gold&silver oil immersion cable technology,soaked in mineral oil for 20 days and dried at constant temperature for 10 days,


So if I were to cure some of my OEM cables in a solution of leftover "Newman's Own" salad dressing for 30 days, could I then say they've been treated to an extended, philanthropic, racing inspired, infusion bath ?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

lgcubana said:


> So if I were to cure some of my OEM cables in a solution of leftover "Newman's Own" salad dressing for 30 days, could I then say they've been treated to an extended, philanthropic, racing inspired, infusion bath ?



you should use snake oil!


----------



## claud W

And the price is?????


----------



## MrDelicious

claud W said:


> And the price is?????


Just get some quality oil for 5 bucks and soak your current cables in. Money in the bank!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

claud W said:


> And the price is?????



399$ from Penon audio


----------



## Dsnuts

I was informed about this cable from ISN and yes it is a unique one but pricy. It seems it is a silver based cable with one half gold plating and the other palladium plating. I do believe the main sound properties are from the materials. The oil aspect is interesting. It does clearly say it is for antioxidation and interference of static electricity. Long life and no extra noise from the cable?

Which if you think about it how many times have you been walking around with your favorite earphone with a nice cable and you hear little blips and sound due to the cable rubbing against a pocket zipper or what not. So there could be some merit to what they are doing there. Adding oil to help silence the cable aspect is thinking out side the box and something that I know it would be easy to make fun of but these folks make these types of cable through a bunch of trial and error. I dont think they would charge $400 if that was ineffective or was hokey.  

Interesting none the less.


----------



## BubisUK

Dsnuts said:


> I was informed about this cable from ISN and yes it is a unique one but pricy. It seems it is a silver based cable with one half gold plating and the other palladium plating. I do believe the main sound properties are from the materials. The oil aspect is interesting. It does clearly say it is for antioxidation and interference of static electricity. Long life and no extra noise from the cable?
> 
> Which if you think about it how many times have you been walking around with your favorite earphone with a nice cable and you hear little blips and sound due to the cable rubbing against a pocket zipper or what not. So there could be some merit to what they are doing there. Adding oil to help silence the cable aspect is thinking out side the box and something that I know it would be easy to make fun of but these folks make these types of cable through a bunch of trial and error. I dont think they would charge $400 if that was ineffective or was hokey.
> 
> Interesting none the less.


I think as long as there is someone who is willing to pay stupid money, they can charge whatever for whatever  I personally never heard any difference from different material cables I have tried, but I do not mind paying more for the cable, simply because I like how it looks


----------



## unifutomaki

Dsnuts said:


> you hear little blips and sound due to the cable rubbing against a pocket zipper or what not



I'll, uh, deal with it XD


----------



## Dsnuts

Well lets be honest getting something like an experimental iem cable should be on the bottom of ones priorities when it comes to our hobby.  That is more than half the price to get a Dunu Zen Lol. You can get a Ibasso DX160 for that price.  In any case lets leave that one for the cable threads. Onward and upwards. 

A bit of a heads up if any of you guys have the Sony ZX300.  Mr Walkman posted a new firmware for it. Guy does pure magic with his firmwares. Which reveals a few things. Sony seems to have great hardware but limits the sonic ability with software for a given price of their units.  It is clear to me the ZX300 should have been so much more than what they offer out of the box. Stock sound was ok but was kinda boring to be honest. Then some guy that claims he got some new firmware he has been working on throws them on the forums and whala. 

Gotta try it if any of you guys own it. It is shocking how great the ZX300 can sound with this guys firmware. Highly recommended.


----------



## claud W

I have a ZX 300. It has a boring sound. If you could share a link etc to contact Mr. Walkman, I know that at least I would appreciate it.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am surprised you haven't been keeping up with it.  MrWalkman - for music 

Install the new DMP-300 FEv2 and the Ext tuning.. Your getting 2 sound profiles. the plus mode is excellent.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 30, 2021)

For the last thirty years or so, the larger audio community, listeners and creative types alike, has become polarized around the question of whether or not the cables used to connect recording and playback devices can affect the quality of reproduced audio. The competing factions can be loosely divided into two camps: the subjectivists and the objectivists. For subjectivists, a change in connecting cables in an audio signal chain can introduce a perceptible change in the sound of the system.
Objectivists point to measurements and formulae and insist that such perceptions of change have no basis in reality. Personally while sharing an objectivist desire to correlate experience with data, I am in the subjectivist camp. I hear subtle differences in cables. Mind you not as drastic changes as eartips rolling.

We subjectivists have typically listened to, and a lot of us have bought, many different cables for our sound systems. Given, in the opinion of the unenlightened, our obsessive natures, many of us have also digested white papers, engaged in debate about the merits of various conductor sizes, configurations and geometries, materials, alloys and laminates, and diverse insulating materials and connector designs. Yet, no one seems to question a simple and fundamental premise: conductor material is solid.

With a solid conductor, or rather, an alloy or element in a solidus (below melting point) atomic lattice configuration. In such condition, ‘electrical response’ , or electron flow, is restricted to electron orbital ‘co-joined’ pathways in the atomic lattice. This is the situation in what we call ‘DC Flow’ in the given conductor. This relates to named observations like *Johnson–Nyquist noise.*

A solid metal wire is confined to simple DC flow considerations, and all points above or beyond those DC considerations, with a complex AC audio signal applied to the solid wire cable are inherently a compromise and generate distortion.

So theoretically what we need to achieve in the best audio cable is with a liquid conductor.

In a liquid conductive pathway, things are markedly different, regarding electron transfer conditions and electron flow.

First, to define a liquid conductive pathway, in being one that is occuring at the ‘atom to atom’, or even ‘molecule to molecule’ level. Meaning, no solids in a liquid carrier. At the atomic level – a liquid, likened to that of liquid water.

Under such conditions as a true liquid conductor, electrical transfer characteristics change dramatically, in, for the most part, far more advantageous ways as compared to that of a solid conducting pathway.  This, regarding use as an ‘audio’ cable in theory.

Theoretically if liquid metal cable is thin enough to exist and feasible for earphones, it will have RF waveguide considerations, magento-hydrodynamic flow and function considerations, as well as retaining some conditions of DC flow characteristics.

There is a company in Eastern Canada that already manufactures this kind of cable for the speakers and amps but they are quite thick and not ideal for a portable use. I am going to contact and suggest them to engineer something for us but probably not possible.

Actually what might be feasible is magnetic conduction patented by High Fidelity cable in US and how they preserve signal integrity by utilizing magnetism to enhance signal transfer. Magnetic Conduction consists of using magnetic fields with the precise strength, orientation, and dimensions as to concentrate electron flow inside the conductor. I used to own some of their cables for my speakers system and they were flexible and thin enough that it might be possible for us earphones enthusiasts.


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> For the last thirty years or so, the larger audio community, listeners and creative types alike, has become polarized around the question of whether or not the cables used to connect recording and playback devices can affect the quality of reproduced audio. The competing factions can be loosely divided into two camps: the subjectivists and the objectivists. For subjectivists, a change in connecting cables in an audio signal chain can introduce a perceptible change in the sound of the system.
> Objectivists point to measurements and formulae and insist that such perceptions of change have no basis in reality. Personally while sharing an objectivist desire to correlate experience with data, I am in the subjectivist camp. I hear subtle differences in cables. Mind you not as drastic changes as eartips rolling.
> 
> We subjectivists have typically listened to, and a lot of us have bought, many different cables for our sound systems. Given, in the opinion of the unenlightened, our obsessive natures, many of us have also digested white papers, engaged in debate about the merits of various conductor sizes, configurations and geometries, materials, alloys and laminates, and diverse insulating materials and connector designs. Yet, no one seems to question a simple and fundamental premise: conductor material is solid.
> ...


Oh, boy!
Sophisticated subjectivism of trying to justify $400 cables...

AC impedance tests are well-developed to probe any cable impedance with as sophisticated signals as needed, easily into MHz modulation, beyond any Hi-Fi range!

The simple and well-undestood reason that only DC tests are typically performed is that the capacitance and inductance of the cables are negligible to matter, and even soaking in any snake oil won't change it any appreciably to even try to argue about it!

Even most ardent cable adept are not trying to argue about inductance and capacitance of cables any more, since it is futile (and easy to measure to prove or discredit any claims).

Nice try though with dropping the terms, such as "*Johnson–Nyquist noise"!*


----------



## tgx78

Try $1,000 lol


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> Try $1,000 lol


We can agree about "lol" for sure


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 30, 2021)

That was fastest response ever from the cable manufacturer

“Unfortunately, and despite a lot of trying on our part, it really can't be done....

Which is really too bad because the technology would really be a boon to this market segment.

Thanks for touching base....and hope things are going well for you”

Too bad since I was ready to spend some money on aftermarket cable for my Z1R


----------



## chifihead

PhonoPhi said:


> Oh, boy!
> Sophisticated subjectivism of trying to justify $400 cables...
> 
> AC impedance tests are well-developed to probe any cable impedance with as sophisticated signals as needed, easily into MHz modulation, beyond any Hi-Fi range!
> ...


Is there a rule in the Objectivists Club that you have to be as insufferably disrespectful and confrontational as possible?


----------



## Dsnuts

See now this is what it always becomes when we mention cables on this thread. Lets leave the discovery thread for discoveries. Thanks a lot for discontinuing this conversation for other threads. Don't want this thread locked and cleaned. We are all entitled to how we see our hobby so airing ones views is not a bad thing.  

Lets accept that we all have different views on it and lets move on folks. Thanks for refraining from posting any more about it. onward and upwards.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 30, 2021)

chifihead said:


> Is there a rule in the Objectivists Club that you have to be as insufferably disrespectful and confrontational as possible?


I am not in any clubs, sorry, just enjoying the music 

No need to feel defensive of the snake oil, unless you have a good reason to.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> See now this is what it always becomes when we mention cables on this thread. Lets leave the discovery thread for discoveries. Thanks a lot for discontinuing this conversation for other threads. Don't want this thread locked and cleaned. We are all entitled to how we see our hobby so airing ones views is not a bad thing.
> 
> Lets accept that we all have different views on it and lets move on folks. Thanks for refraining from posting any more about it. onward and upwards.


Unfortunately not a lot of new releases lately. Guess they are slowing down before the chinese new year and hopefully we see more coming after it.


----------



## claud W

Dsnuts said:


> I am surprised you haven't been keeping up with it.  MrWalkman - for music
> 
> Install the new DMP-300 FEv2 and the Ext tuning.. Your getting 2 sound profiles. the plus mode is excellent.



Thank you. Don't use it much other than when breaking in IEMs and their cable. I have Ibasso DX 220, Hiby R3, R3 Sabra, R6 Pro, A & K SE 200 and R6 2020 so its the last one I use. It may get more use if the sound improves since its otherwise a decent DAP.


----------



## tgx78

Wonder what happened to that new NF Audio with interchangeable crossovers.


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> Thank you. Don't use it much other than when breaking in IEMs and their cable. I have Ibasso DX 220, Hiby R3, R3 Sabra, R6 Pro, A & K SE 200 and R6 2020 so its the last one I use. It may get more use if the sound improves since its otherwise a decent DAP.



If you never used one of his custom firmewares you can just go for the DMP-300 FEv2 firmware and install the two executables with your ZX300 connected to your PC and I am willing to bet your gonna have a whole new appreciation for the ZX300 afterwards. Your ZX300 is gonna surprise you once you hear it with to its full ability. 

No exaggerating but it sounds like a completely different higher end player.


----------



## claud W

Can not buy any more IEMs, cables etc this year. Got to pay for carpet, painting and new master bath cabinets. Some time in the Fall will buy Sony IER Z1R. Still have stuff arriving from China. I hope I have the will power. 
Received Tin T2 plus and KZ DQ6 and Tripowin TC-01 today. They and my ZEN should keep me occupied enough to kick my IEM and cable habit.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

tgx78 said:


> For the last thirty years or so, the larger audio community, listeners and creative types alike, has become polarized around the question of whether or not the cables used to connect recording and playback devices can affect the quality of reproduced audio. The competing factions can be loosely divided into two camps: the subjectivists and the objectivists. For subjectivists, a change in connecting cables in an audio signal chain can introduce a perceptible change in the sound of the system.
> Objectivists point to measurements and formulae and insist that such perceptions of change have no basis in reality. Personally while sharing an objectivist desire to correlate experience with data, I am in the subjectivist camp. I hear subtle differences in cables. Mind you not as drastic changes as eartips rolling.
> 
> We subjectivists have typically listened to, and a lot of us have bought, many different cables for our sound systems. Given, in the opinion of the unenlightened, our obsessive natures, many of us have also digested white papers, engaged in debate about the merits of various conductor sizes, configurations and geometries, materials, alloys and laminates, and diverse insulating materials and connector designs. Yet, no one seems to question a simple and fundamental premise: conductor material is solid.
> ...


I have Rick Schultz cables, Virtual Dynamics Revelation 2.0 set 😜


----------



## unifutomaki

claud W said:


> I have a ZX 300. It has a boring sound. If you could share a link etc to contact Mr. Walkman, I know that at least I would appreciate it.



Boring is good, since the IEMs are supposed to be doing most of the colouration, not the source.


----------



## BubisUK

tgx78 said:


> For the last thirty years or so, the larger audio community, listeners and creative types alike, has become polarized around the question of whether or not the cables used to connect recording and playback devices can affect the quality of reproduced audio. The competing factions can be loosely divided into two camps: the subjectivists and the objectivists. For subjectivists, a change in connecting cables in an audio signal chain can introduce a perceptible change in the sound of the system.
> Objectivists point to measurements and formulae and insist that such perceptions of change have no basis in reality. Personally while sharing an objectivist desire to correlate experience with data, I am in the subjectivist camp. I hear subtle differences in cables. Mind you not as drastic changes as eartips rolling.
> 
> We subjectivists have typically listened to, and a lot of us have bought, many different cables for our sound systems. Given, in the opinion of the unenlightened, our obsessive natures, many of us have also digested white papers, engaged in debate about the merits of various conductor sizes, configurations and geometries, materials, alloys and laminates, and diverse insulating materials and connector designs. Yet, no one seems to question a simple and fundamental premise: conductor material is solid.
> ...



What a read 😃 After this the only thing that comes to my mind is a quote from a song I have recently discovered: "I never did care for the music much - it is high fidelity." 
Peace ✌️


----------



## tgx78

Xinlisupreme said:


> I have Rick Schultz cables, Virtual Dynamics Revelation 2.0 set 😜



hey that’s when he was still in Canada


----------



## unifutomaki

BubisUK said:


> What a read 😃 After this the only thing that comes to my mind is a quote from a song I have recently discovered: "I never did care for the music much - it is high fidelity."
> Peace ✌



I honestly find myself struggling to care either way 😅 too busy fangirling over the music really


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> So if I were to cure some of my OEM cables in a solution of leftover "Newman's Own" salad dressing for 30 days, could I then say they've been treated to an extended, philanthropic, racing inspired, infusion bath ?





Xinlisupreme said:


> you should use snake oil!


Prolonged immersion in snake oil, Hah!!!  That’s a good one! 



chifihead said:


> Is there a rule in the Objectivists Club that you have to be as insufferably disrespectful and confrontational as possible?


While thus far this round hasn’t deteriorated, and everyone has remained civil, I do know exactly what you’re getting at.


----------



## thebearded1

claud W said:


> Can not buy any more IEMs, cables etc this year. Got to pay for carpet, painting and new master bath cabinets. Some time in the Fall will buy Sony IER Z1R. Still have stuff arriving from China. I hope I have the will power.
> Received Tin T2 plus and KZ DQ6 and Tripowin TC-01 today. They and my ZEN should keep me occupied enough to kick my IEM and cable habit.


Good luck with kicking the habit. 😉


----------



## feverfive

IEMusic said:


> While thus far this round hasn’t deteriorated, and everyone has remained civil, I do know exactly what you’re getting at.


Being mad online about a hobby will always be funny to me.


----------



## BubisUK (Jan 30, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> Wonder what happened to that new NF Audio with interchangeable crossovers.


I am really waiting for that one  Looks really interesting.


----------



## Gee Simpson

Well I've made my biggest ever purchase on a pair of IEM's today, I had set myself a limit of £100 but have broken that by more than double by paying £204 for the Sony XBA-N3 😅 Why oh why did I break my limit? Please, no more! 🤣


----------



## trumpethead

claud W said:


> Can not buy any more IEMs, cables etc this year. Got to pay for carpet, painting and new master bath cabinets. Some time in the Fall will buy Sony IER Z1R. Still have stuff arriving from China. I hope I have the will power.
> Received Tin T2 plus and KZ DQ6 and Tripowin TC-01 today. They and my ZEN should keep me occupied enough to kick my IEM and cable habit.


I am also putting a hold on buying but my reasons are the horribly long shipping from AE, stolen earphones, And AE not standing behind their customers.. The Guarenteed delivery is a joke.. They want you to become detectives and solve the mystery of the missing earphones even after you sent them proof of them being stolen during transit... I'm through with AE.. This should slow down my addiction....


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Xinlisupreme said:


> 399$ from Penon audio


Hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Accept has come out with two excellent albums in a row. First The Rise Of Chaos and now Too Mean To Die. This new album sounds so darned good on the KZ DQ6 + Sony A45. These things are seriously good budget iem's, with very natural and powerful sound. Makes these albums sound even better.


----------



## chinmie

Gee Simpson said:


> Why oh why did I break my limit? Please, no more! 🤣



if it makes you happy in the end, why not?   
i hope you'd like it


----------



## illumidata

Gee Simpson said:


> Well I've made my biggest ever purchase on a pair of IEM's today, I had set myself a limit of £100 but have broken that by more than double by paying £204 for the Sony XBA-N3 😅 Why oh why did I break my limit? Please, no more! 🤣



It's a Sony with a totl tuning that's universally acclaimed...what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Gesugao

chinmie said:


> if it makes you happy in the end, why not?


That's true but.... Empty wallet also makes you cry ;-;


----------



## chinmie

Gesugao said:


> That's true but.... Empty wallet also makes you cry ;-;



can't argue with you on that


----------



## Gee Simpson

chinmie said:


> if it makes you happy in the end, why not?
> i hope you'd like it



Lol I hope so too! 😅


----------



## Gee Simpson

illumidata said:


> It's a Sony with a totl tuning that's universally acclaimed...what could possibly go wrong



Nice 😎


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok up next..

*Penon Fan*

Fan sounds like it is trying to be competent all-rounder, but it is mostly a miss for me as it decidedly sounds warm and leans slightly towards the dark. The bass and treble are present in roughly equal quantities, with the mids recessed. Extension is mediocre on both ends but the top end isn’t harsh at least. The bass has a fair bit of punch but can be too boomy for my liking. The midrange is obscured slightly by the bass at the low end and lacks clarity to be engaging. Treble response is pretty smooth but rolls off early, and lacks information compared to its peers. Sadly I cannot recommend the Fan without some serious equalization in the midrange, treble and bass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> Ok up next..
> 
> *Penon Fan*
> 
> Fan sounds like it is trying to be competent all-rounder, but it is a mostly miss for me as it decidedly sounds warm and leans slightly towards the dark. The bass and treble are present in roughly equal quantities, with the mids recessed. Extension is mediocre on both ends but the top end isn’t harsh at least. The bass has a fair bit of punch but can be too boomy for my liking. The midrange is obscured slightly by the bass at the low end and lacks clarity to be engaging. Treble response is pretty smooth but rolls off early, and lacks information compared to its peers. Sadly I cannot recommend the Fan without some serious equalization in the midrange, treble and bass.


Woooo weeee....the exact opposite of my preferred sound sig. Thanks for working this one up, and i can gladly avoid the Fan. Just say no to warm and dark.


----------



## CamWuu

Which ones first with my new EA Maestro cable??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Which ones first with my new EA Maestro cable??



Which is your favorite?


----------



## Gesugao (Jan 31, 2021)

Huh, Crin doesn't think that the NM2+ is worth the price
https://crinacle.com/2021/01/29/nf-audio-nm2-review-underwhelming/

Edit: Whoops, nvm. It was already discussed in another thread.


----------



## Krizit

tgx78 said:


> For the last thirty years or so, the larger audio community, listeners and creative types alike, has become polarized around the question of whether or not the cables used to connect recording and playback devices can affect the quality of reproduced audio. The competing factions can be loosely divided into two camps: the subjectivists and the objectivists. For subjectivists, a change in connecting cables in an audio signal chain can introduce a perceptible change in the sound of the system.
> Objectivists point to measurements and formulae and insist that such perceptions of change have no basis in reality. Personally while sharing an objectivist desire to correlate experience with data, I am in the subjectivist camp. I hear subtle differences in cables. Mind you not as drastic changes as eartips rolling.
> 
> We subjectivists have typically listened to, and a lot of us have bought, many different cables for our sound systems. Given, in the opinion of the unenlightened, our obsessive natures, many of us have also digested white papers, engaged in debate about the merits of various conductor sizes, configurations and geometries, materials, alloys and laminates, and diverse insulating materials and connector designs. Yet, no one seems to question a simple and fundamental premise: conductor material is solid.
> ...



It's been proven time and time again that cables, of the correct specification for the system, measure identical.

However, what has also recently been proven is that bias can actually change how our brain processes the signal, resulting in the same signal sounding different. If you expect cable B to sound different to cable A then chances are they will sound different. But if you gave them those two cables to someone who didn't hold such expectations then they will sound the same.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 31, 2021)

Isn't there a specific thread for this specific "controversial" topic that divides the whole audio world? Though I do understand that it is related to the purpose of the discovery thread, but still.


----------



## chifihead

sub30 said:


> Isn't there a specific thread for this specific "controversial" topic that divides the whole audio world? Though I do understand that it is related to the purpose of the discovery thread, but still.


That would be in the Sound Science forum https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/

To be specific https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...cables-do-not-make-a-difference.481385/unread


----------



## cappuchino

chifihead said:


> That would be in the Sound Science forum https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/
> 
> To be specific https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how...cables-do-not-make-a-difference.481385/unread


I know the thread. Just wanted to read something different in the "Discovery Thread" other than people debating over something that will never reach a conclusion even if aliens start living with us.


----------



## BubisUK

illumidata said:


> It's a Sony with a totl tuning that's universally acclaimed...what could possibly go wrong





So a budget KZ has a similar TOTL tuning as well?


----------



## illumidata

BubisUK said:


> So a budget KZ has a similar TOTL tuning as well?


I knew that chart was missing something!


----------



## unifutomaki

Just put in my order for the Smabat X1. Dual dynamic (10mm + 6mm), tuning switch on the back, $50; will be interesting to see how these turn out!


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Woooo weeee....the exact opposite of my preferred sound sig. Thanks for working this one up, and i can gladly avoid the Fan. Just say no to warm and dark.


 Exactamundo !! Think I'll pull the trigger on KZ DQ6 instead & save a ton!


----------



## JEHL

Apparently the measurement looks VERY different from the Yume' box which seems to imply it's Harman targeted but this seems more like as Crinacle calls it:"Neutral with Bass Boost"... Wonder if I want this. 

On the other hand I can't find anything about Prisma other than from a single Aminus review.


----------



## BubisUK

unifutomaki said:


> Just put in my order for the Smabat X1. Dual dynamic (10mm + 6mm), tuning switch on the back, $50; will be interesting to see how these turn out!


Looks interesting, will put this one on my wishlist for sale on Ali


----------



## unifutomaki

BubisUK said:


> Looks interesting, will put this one on my wishlist for sale on Ali



No published FR chart that I can see. Their previous two IEMs (NCO and Black Bat) didn't turn out too bad, however, so I am optimistic


----------



## ErkH (Jan 31, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Apparently the measurement looks VERY different from the Yume' box which seems to imply it's Harman targeted but this seems more like as Crinacle calls it:"Neutral with Bass Boost"... Wonder if I want this.
> 
> On the other hand I can't find anything about Prisma other than from a single Aminus review.


Yume from crinacle's graph is very close to Yume's box graph.



Read "Scaling & Smoothing" section of crinacle's How to Read Graphs article if you think they are different because crinacle's graph looks "flatter" to you.
Also, there is a difference between Measuring Systems, see audio could use system that different from crinacle's system.
https://crinacle.com/2020/04/08/graphs-101-how-to-read-headphone-measurements/


----------



## trumpethead

BubisUK said:


> Looks interesting, will put this one on my wishlist for sale on Ali


No more AliEx sales for me.. I have four orders in dispute from 11/11...I know that the shipping is out of their hands once it leaves the seller but AE is supposed  to be Guarenteed delivery or your money back... They are no longer standing behind this and are making customers become detectives to solve the missing or stolen orders mysteries. .. Buyer Beware.... I can no longer trust Aliexpress to Hold onto my hard earned cash for months and Hope that maybe the order will arrive in 3 months....


----------



## chickenmoon

trumpethead said:


> No more AliEx sales for me.. I have four orders in dispute from 11/11...I know that the shipping is out of their hands once it leaves the seller but AE is supposed  to be Guarenteed delivery or your money back... They are no longer standing behind this and are making customers become detectives to solve the missing or stolen orders mysteries. .. Buyer Beware.... I can no longer trust Aliexpress to Hold onto my hard earned cash for months and Hope that maybe the order will arrive in 3 months....



What country are you in and what happened exactly?


----------



## IEMusic (Feb 2, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> Ok up next..
> 
> *Penon Fan*
> 
> Fan sounds like it is trying to be competent all-rounder, but it is mostly a miss for me as it decidedly sounds warm and leans slightly towards the dark. The bass and treble are present in roughly equal quantities, with the mids recessed. Extension is mediocre on both ends but the top end isn’t harsh at least. The bass has a fair bit of punch but can be too boomy for my liking. The midrange is obscured slightly by the bass at the low end and lacks clarity to be engaging. Treble response is pretty smooth but rolls off early, and lacks information compared to its peers. Sadly I cannot recommend the Fan without some serious equalization in the midrange, treble and bass.


I agree.  So far, to me the Fan has too much mid bass, is boomy, has recessed mids, has no shouty upper mids, has some sharp areas of lower treble, likely intended to provide treble sparkle so as not to be too dark.  The driver seems like it has quite good technical capabilities, but I don’t really like the tuning.   I much prefer the ISN D02.

The IEM looks great though, with a very nice faceplate, and the isolation is very good for a single DD IEM.  No driver flex for me, unlike my ISN D02, that I have to use foam tips for because of such bad driver flex.  If you like a warm, V-shaped sound signature, this could be a really fun IEM for you, but it’s not really my taste.

Edit: Of note, I’m still breaking in the drivers (maybe 20hrs so far), so I’ll see if it significantly changes for the better over time.

Update: It is sounding better, with noticeably less mid bass, and less boominess.  The treble has smoothed some as well.

Update: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16150371


----------



## warbles

dharmasteve said:


> Received a set of the Dunu DM-380 yesterday. Very interesting, bought from AMP3 during a one-day half-price sale. Triple titanium drivers, 1x DD 6mm bass driver, 1× 5mm DD mids driver and 1× 5mm DD treble driver, fixed cable. Sounded a bit lame from the off....until I'd broke in for an hour and put on the magic panacea.....Spiral Dot L. Game changer. The stock tips looked good but sounded awful. I have seen 3 reviews. One loves them, one rates them and one thinks they are tat. These are really good in most ways except the fixed cable. Dunu are possibly the most consistent brand and these £24 Black Friday offerings belie what they can deliver. These are not tame, very punchy, impactful sound, that covers the FR well. Good build quality....just that fixed cable. The sound doesn't hide and sounds great from my Samsung S9 plus. For a cheap pair of mobile phone IEMs...these are the guys. Way better than expected. It's the 'tips' that do it. Reviewers are often stuck reviewing with stock tips. Just a simple, silly thing like a change of tip, turns these guys from a frog into a prince.


I think it's maybe also you checking in with very similar comments beneath a CCA CST listing on Ali X? Which inspires me to ask, do you think it at all possible that salesmen can place fake reviiews there? I only ask because the long string of ecstatic reports from buyers of Whiizzer HE-01 would seem to totally contradict the only comments i can find in this thread re that very earphone, to wit, that they have "dark tuning and rolled-off treble", whatever *that* really means, haha... !


----------



## warbles

warbles said:


> I think it's maybe also you checking in with very similar comments beneath a CCA CST listing on Ali X? Which inspires me to ask, do you think it at all possible that salesmen can place fake reviiews there? I only ask because the long string of ecstatic reports from buyers of Whiizzer HE-01 would seem to totally contradict the only comments i can find in this thread re that very earphone, to wit, that they have "dark tuning and rolled-off treble", whatever *that* really means, haha... !


Oh shoot. Somehow this comment of mine has appeared beneath the WRONG quote. How the hell did that happen? Was meant to respond to person exalting about CCA CST timbre, etc. Where the heck did that go?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> No published FR chart that I can see. Their previous two IEMs (NCO and Black Bat) didn't turn out too bad, however, so I am optimistic



If you own NCO, then would like to know your comparisons. NCO is very underrated. This X1 looks very interesting as well. Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## dharmasteve

warbles said:


> I think it's maybe also you checking in with very similar comments beneath a CCA CST listing on Ali X? Which inspires me to ask, do you think it at all possible that salesmen can place fake reviiews there? I only ask because the long string of ecstatic reports from buyers of Whiizzer HE-01 would seem to totally contradict the only comments i can find in this thread re that very earphone, to wit, that they have "dark tuning and rolled-off treble", whatever *that* really means, haha... !


?????? Que?


----------



## warbles

dharmasteve said:


> ?????? Que?


Didn't you read my explanation immediately following? My comment appended itself to the wrong quote!


----------



## dharmasteve

warbles said:


> Didn't you read my explanation immediately following? My comment appended itself to the wrong quote!


Comments aren't what they used to be. They have a life of their own. You're forgiven.


----------



## warbles

dharmasteve said:


> Comments aren't what they used to be. They have a life of their own. You're forgiven.


So i can only hope some very plucky soul will now try to address the weird discrepancy between no reviews of Whizzer HE-01 anywhere and a great string of them, all of which are raves, on Ali X !


----------



## Poganin (Jan 31, 2021)

Here's a review of the HE-01... but it's in Russian.



This is what I _believe _he says (mind, the last time I used Russian was 20 years ago, so I may be missing his meaning completely; maybe someone else who knows Russian better can translate with more specifics):
- The two eartip wheels contain tips labelled as "Vocal" and "Reference", but he didn't like them much and tested the earphone with SpiralDots.
- He repeatedly calls the sound of these "meaty", though at first he didn't like them, but after some burn in he was surprised by how much they improved. He found them to be shouty at first, but then the sound became more balanced.
- Overall tonality is warm, with slightly elevated mid-bass.
- The bass is "meaty" and is well-controlled. It has good slam. It has good definition and doesn't come across as blurred. It deals well with fast percussion parts. I believe he says this is not a bass-head IEM.
- He was surprised by the mids, which he considers to be something in between monitor-like and musical. Mids have good texture and are "meaty" - I suppose it's meant to say full-bodied?
- Well-defined, deep headstage. They give the impression of outstanding depth.
- Good layering
- They do well in rendering even soft sounds and make it easy to pinpoint the sources.
- They are revealing, so high quality recordings are recommended. They favour acoustic music over rock/metal, though that doesn't mean the latter two will sound bad.
- Highs are likewise "meaty" and weighty. He makes a comparison to balanced armatures and I believe he says that the HE-01 renders highs just as well as BAs. The highs are are of comfortable and soft nature
- I think he says that people sensitive to highs won't like this IEM much. So I suppose these are V- or L-shaped?
- By his tastes, the HE-01 is one of the best budget dynamic IEMs of 2020.


----------



## Otto Motor

prawdziwysimone said:


> Can't wait for them. I own Aune's first model - E1 (Polish Aune's distributor has exclusivity for it). Also single dynamic and it is still my favourite set - organic sound, very coherent. This one is much pricier but i exprect to be much better. Deffinitelly on my list.


----------



## chickenmoon

warbles said:


> So i can only hope some very plucky soul will now try to address the weird discrepancy between no reviews of Whizzer HE-01 anywhere and a great string of them, all of which are raves, on Ali X !



If they don't send free review samples out there will be little to no reviews.  They're decent earphones with build type, price and frequency response in roughly the same ballpark as TFZ No3, NF Audio NM2 and Simgot MT3. I like the HE01 less than the MT3 but more than the No3, not sure where the NM2 stands right now as I haven't listened to those in a while.


----------



## CamWuu

Penn Volt and Totem in hand. OMG


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The KZ DQ6 belongs in that group. Every day they amaze me even more. This is coming from a guy who has been buying and selling and hating KZ products for YEARS. KZ finally got it right with the DQ6. These triple dynamic are coherent, lively, detailed, wide stage, and balanced. They are my favorite currently, and sound as good as the LZ A7 (minus the 3D presentation and refinement), with better bass. Though things change daily in this hobby, and even in my own collection, the current kings of budget are the DQ6 (burn in definitely required). They sounded very underwhelming OOTB.


----------



## Poganin

CamWuu said:


> Penn Volt and Totem in hand


800 dollars for a cable? Jesus!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Poganin said:


> 800 dollars for a cable? Jesus!



That's the Totem "jr". The Actual $800 totem looks like a green garden hose.


----------



## CamWuu

OK then yeah we're missing that too. All that came was that and 2 os849. Were missing the Totem, 1 more 849, and my Orb


----------



## OklahKekW




----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I feel very fortunate to have this combo in the Hifiman RE-00 and Sony A55 (Mr Walkman FW). What a treat to my ears. If you can get your hands on a pair of RE-00, i'd recommend you do (not for bassheads!!!). Very hard to find, as are any RE-0, RE-ZERO, or early RE anything. These are the Drop specials.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 31, 2021)

OklahKekW said:


>


It wasn't my money, it's not my iem its my mom's 40yr retirement gift to herself, and there was a package deal that made it make sense. And even though it doesn't matter, it was paid in full by 5 shares of gme stock that were purchased a month prior for $19 and sold at $379 so it cost under $100 in actuality. But yeah go off meme God

And if you look at it from paying with dogecoin shares then it cost under $1 I sold over a million shares at .07 that were bought when it was worth a tenth of a cent, .0016 actually last march


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 31, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> It wasn't my money, it's not my iem its my mom's 40yr retirement gift to herself, and there was a package deal that made it make sense. And even though it doesn't matter, it was paid in full by 5 shares of gme stock that were purchased a month prior for $19 and sold at $379 so it cost under $100 in actuality. But yeah go off meme God
> 
> And if you look at it from paying with dogecoin shares then it cost under $1 I sold over a million shares at .07 that were bought when it was worth a tenth of a cent, .0016 actually last march



If you got the coin, then indulge your whims, brotha! Congrats on mom's retirement, and stock savvy. Look at our own @jwbrent, who has blessed us with a few reviews of purchases that make yours look like budget shopping. LOL Not to mention @Dsnuts.


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 31, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If you got the coin, then indulge your whims, brotha! Congrats on mom's retirement, and stock savvy. Looks at our own @jwbrent, who has blessed us with a few reviews of purchases that make yours look like budget shopping. LOL Not to mention @Dsnuts.


With the last 7 days in the stock market I'm chilling for a while, my portfolio increased over 500k which doesn't matter whatsoever it just rubs me the wrong way when people make comments trying to make people second guess their purchases that they are obviously excited about


----------



## CamWuu

Someone either stole our Totem cable, Penon Orb, and third OS849 cable shipped through DHL, or penon mailed them separately? The email they sent said that it was all shipped though which is why I'm very nervous 😓


----------



## docentore

CamWuu said:


> Someone either stole our Totem cable, Penon Orb, and third OS849 cable shipped through DHL, or penon mailed them separately? The email they sent said that it was all shipped though which is why I'm very nervous 😓


Just email Penon.


----------



## BubisUK

CamWuu said:


> With the last 7 days in the stock market I'm chilling for a while, my portfolio increased over 500k which doesn't matter whatsoever it just rubs me the wrong way when people make comments trying to make people second guess their purchases that they are obviously excited about


Welcome to the Internet 😃 
No offence, but most people do not like when someone brags about how much they have won in the lifes lottery, especially if someone sounds too co**y about it. 
What difference does your portfolio makes in the grand scheme of things in the thread about discoveries in audio equipment? Or that you have bought a bunch of expensive stuff?I do hope that expensive stuff sounds great for the amount it costs. 
I am more excited when people listen to blons or dq6 and are blown away, that so little can get you so much. 
Peace as usual ✌️


----------



## RikudouGoku

On the topic of discoveries. I ordered a ton of tips hoping that I will find gems among them:

Elecom EHP-CAP20LWH

Radius HP-DME01K

Final Audio Type A

Final Audio Type B

Sony EP-TC50L

JVC EP-FX8L

JVC EP-FX2 

The ones I have the most hope for is the Type A/B tips. Its always so frustrating when the Type E´s seems to always be out of stock and no one seems to have the Type A/B to know if they are good alternatives in those situations.

The JVC FX2 on the other hand is praised here: https://www.audioreviews.org/guide-to-iem-silicone-eartips/



So very curious to see if I agree with that or not. They only cost 300 jpy while the ordinary spiral dots are around 900 jpy, so could be a great budget alternative.


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> On the topic of discoveries. I ordered a ton of tips hoping that I will find gems among them:
> 
> Elecom EHP-CAP20LWH
> 
> ...


no Ortofon ?
it's so comfy and sound similar to the Type E,


----------



## warbles

Poganin said:


> Here's a review of the HE-01... but it's in Russian.
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> no Ortofon ?
> it's so comfy and sound similar to the Type E,


They arent available on amazon japan. Thats where I ordered all those tips.


----------



## CamWuu

BubisUK said:


> Welcome to the Internet 😃
> No offence, but most people do not like when someone brags about how much they have won in the lifes lottery, especially if someone sounds too co**y about it.
> What difference does your portfolio makes in the grand scheme of things in the thread about discoveries in audio equipment? Or that you have bought a bunch of expensive stuff?I do hope that expensive stuff sounds great for the amount it costs.
> I am more excited when people listen to blons or dq6 and are blown away, that so little can get you so much.
> Peace as usual ✌


Very valid and good point. That didn't need to be posted and made no sense to do so in this thread or any on head-fi. I got butthurt and in my feelings and tried to boast which is both dumb and odd, my insecurities were showing in 4k.


----------



## fablestruck

https://www.headphonecheck.com/test/mackie-mp-460/
Hello people.
I've been using these for a few months paired with an LG V30 and I think they are fantastic.
Any impressions from someone else?


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 31, 2021)

My mom is holding back tears, we are missing just shy of $1,200 in product  between the Totem orb and 3rd mmcx os849


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Usually they are all in the same package, unless that was too much weight for DHL and they did send it separately?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> My mom is holding back tears, we are missing just shy of $1,200 in product  between the Totem orb and 3rd mmcx os849



Good thing you used Penon, because they got great customer service, and if there is anything missing or any issues with your order, they should take care of you. Tell your mom not to fret.


----------



## CamWuu

I hope so because this


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Good thing you used Penon, because they got great customer service, and if there is anything missing or any issues with your order, they should take care of you. Tell your mom not to fret.


I hope so as we are missing $1169 in all.. doesn't make sense they'd come separately after this was our last contact.


----------



## Poganin

@warbles Both the HE-01 and the HE-03 look interesting. And if the HE-01 is an upgrade to the Starfield I might even get it and sell the Starfield, but I need to sell some of the stuff that's seeing no use first. Maybe more impressions will surface in the meantime. But it looks like a solid product in this price bracket.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 31, 2021)

Holy Jesus we've gone from Amazon shopping list whoring to stock portfolio wealth bragging paired with conspicuous consumption "look at me I got all this crap" clearly learnt nothing back there 😓



> My mom is holding back tears



Typically we reserve such expressions for getting one's stuff repossessed or losing one's house but k overdramatic


----------



## Otto Motor

I am sorry for the blank in my last post...the *Aune Jasper's* nozzles are too short for my ears and the largest eartips too small. I sent them to loomisjohnson...and wrote my thoughts down here:

https://www.audioreviews.org/aune-jasper-reviews-jk/


----------



## Otto Motor

I like the *Whizzer Kylin HE01* very much, mainly because of its midrange articulation...I prefer them over the Moondrop Starfield, Tin Hifi T4, and KBEAR Diamond. Quite frankly, I did not expect this from Whizzer.

The biggest polarization may be the rose gold appearance...my wife thinks it is for little old ladies...but quite a few like it.

More here: https://www.audioreviews.org/whizzer-kylin-he01-review-jk/


----------



## CamWuu (Jan 31, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Holy Jesus we've gone from Amazon shopping list whoring to stock portfolio wealth bragging paired with conspicuous consumption "look at me I got all this crap" clearly learnt nothing back there 😓
> 
> 
> 
> Typically we reserve such expressions for getting one's stuff repossessed or losing one's house but k overdramatic


I've definitely made extremely questionable posts and purchases I'm not denying that, on the contrary I holeheartedly agree. I'm very irrational and act impulsively way to often and I need to check myself. It's not a good trait to have and it's often VERY embarrassing after the fact

But it is near $1,200 in pre paid product missing, it's not a house you're correct but it's definitely not something that would easily be accepted or overlooked


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I've definitely made extremely questionable posts and purchases I'm not denying that, on the contrary I holeheartedly agree. I'm very irrational and act impulsively way to often and I need to check myself. It's not a good trait to have and it's often VERY embarrassing after the fact
> 
> But it is near $1,200 in pre paid product missing, it's not a house you're correct but it's definitely not something that would easily be accepted or overlooked



If i had $1,200 in audio gear go missing in the mail, i too would be holding back tears! and crapping my pants too.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I think i'm gonna put up my LZ A7 for sale? They are so very good, but just collecting dust in my wooden box.


----------



## CamWuu

Sry for this but I feel it's necessary so ppl don't judge penon off My prior posts. The full shipment is coming in 2 separate packages because of the weight.

The Totem, Orb and last os849 just left China and are expected to be here on Tuesday. What a relief, just wish he emailed one of us telling us that it was coming in 2 packages so we didn't freak out upon receiving only half the order.

Great person, great service, great store. 11/10 would recommend penonaudio


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Sry for this but I feel it's necessary so ppl don't judge penon off My prior posts. The full shipment is coming in 2 separate packages because of the weight.
> 
> The Totem, Orb and last os849 just left China and are expected to be here on Tuesday. What a relief, just wish he emailed one of us telling us that it was coming in 2 packages so we didn't freak out upon receiving only half the order.
> 
> Great person, great service, great store. 11/10 would recommend penonaudio



Told you so. I said this a few posts above. LOL All of it.


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Sry for this but I feel it's necessary so ppl don't judge penon off My prior posts. The full shipment is coming in 2 separate packages because of the weight.
> 
> The Totem, Orb and last os849 just left China and are expected to be here on Tuesday. What a relief, just wish he emailed one of us telling us that it was coming in 2 packages so we didn't freak out upon receiving only half the order.
> 
> Great person, great service, great store. 11/10 would recommend penonaudio


Maybe he never encountered a mass buyer like you!😄😊


----------



## JEHL

Coincidence?


----------



## CamWuu

JEHL said:


> Coincidence?


DUDE. I LITERALLY JUST TOLD SOMEONE THE YUME SOUNDS LIKE A BLESSING 2 JUNIOR. Love mine, and in my opinion the Shanling ae3 sounds even better


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 31, 2021)

*Sony IER-M9 (5BA) vs. UM 3DT (3DD) with Tanchjim filter*

Sony IEMs are often highlighted for their congeniality with classical music, but their latest models (now becoming a bit aged), especially the IER-Z1R and M9, are known to be very responsive from low to ultra high frequencies, so they can be played almost any genres with great finesse.

For example, when listening to jazz vocals with the M9, I am impressed by the fact that the bass and piano have a thick bass range and bring out a low-end with a sense of sound pressure. Moreover, since the range of the vocal has a clear projection while reproducing the weighty bass, the texture of the important male and female vocal range such as intonation and treble overtones are without a hint of cloudiness. If you listen to an IEM for longer session, I recommend that you experience the sound of the M9 as it provides a very relaxing yet detailed listen.

Compared to the M9, the 3DT is like a grand piano as it brings out a sense of scale and dynamics that approaches a big concert venue. This triple dynamic driver array has certain _je ne sais quoi_ about the sound output and configuration that allows them to be vibrant, alive, engaging, and highly expressive, yet at the same time to sound neutrally balanced with almost complete freedom from overt colourations. Switching to the M9, it almost sounds flat, lifeless and down right intimate in scale for about 2-3 mins until you start to understand, assimilate and subsequently appreciate its smooth yet highly polished tuning with excellent midrange and exemplary treble extension and articulation. 

So for me, the 3DT does an excellent job of conveying a sense of real instruments performing within a real space whereas M9 does great job portraying non-acoustic instruments and vocals in a recording studio. Both can pick up ambient and spatial cues found in good recordings in an uncommonly vivid and believable way. I find them quite complimentary to each other and therefore are not in any direct competition.


----------



## trumpethead

chickenmoon said:


> What country are you in and what happened exactly?


I am in the US and I ordered the KZ BA10 from one of the banned sellers whose name rhymes with Sleazy.. In that same order Was a KBEar cable.. When the order arrived only the cable was in the package.. The front of the package had been cut open and taped back together.. The seller stated that they sent the earphones and they believe they had been  stolen but I don't believe they would have fit in the package along with the cable.. AE wants me to have my local post office admit that the earphones were stolen on their watch and get documentation from them stating that.. Yea right like they are really gonna do that... AE is not going to refund me for the missing earphones.. I have three other orders in dispute that have not arrived since 11/11.. I will no longer be ordering from AE.. Not safe any longer


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> *Sony IER-M9 (5BA) vs. UM 3DT (3DD) with Tanchjim filter*
> 
> Sony IEMs are often highlighted for their congeniality with classical music, but their latest models (now becoming a bit aged), especially the IER-Z1R and M9, are known to be very responsive from low to ultra high frequencies, so they can be played almost any genres with great finesse.
> 
> ...


How about the Zen.  Does it also have a more relaxed and perhaps refined presentation for long listening sessions, like the M9?  Yet with very natural timbral characteristics?

So, would you say the dynamic, more exciting presentation on the 3DT makes it more similar to, and in competition with the Z1R?


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 1, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> How about the Zen.  Does it also have a more relaxed and perhaps refined presentation for long listening sessions, like the M9?  Yet with very natural timbral characteristics?
> 
> So, would you say the dynamic, more exciting presentation on the 3DT makes it more similar to, and in competition with the Z1R?



Definitely, 3DT is in competition with the Z1R. I will refrain from doing in-depth comparison until I get more powerful source for the Z1R.
Zen is closer to the 3DT with more exciting, dynamic and energetic sound. Zen's overall tuning is less raw, less colored and slightly more refined than the 3DT IMO.


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 1, 2021)

Z1R is like more natural sounding MEST with fuller low end. Similar soundstage expansion if my memory serves me right .


----------



## BubisUK

trumpethead said:


> I am in the US and I ordered the KZ BA10 from one of the banned sellers whose name rhymes with Sleazy.. In that same order Was a KBEar cable.. When the order arrived only the cable was in the package.. The front of the package had been cut open and taped back together.. The seller stated that they sent the earphones and they believe they had been  stolen but I don't believe they would have fit in the package along with the cable.. AE wants me to have my local post office admit that the earphones were stolen on their watch and get documentation from them stating that.. Yea right like they are really gonna do that... AE is not going to refund me for the missing earphones.. I have three other orders in dispute that have not arrived since 11/11.. I will no longer be ordering from AE.. Not safe any longer


If you have paid by PayPal you can do a claim? Also does a package states the weight on it? I had a problem of missing item from a parcel that I have bought some time ago from an ebay, and the seller also told me that he posted everything, but the weight of the items in the parcel was what it was stated on the parcel, so the missing item was never packed, so it was easy for me to provide the evidence against the seller. Hope this makes sense


----------



## docentore

Exactly - file claim either through PayPal or directly through your card company/bank. There are tools that can help, like charge-back.


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks interesting: Nice looking FR too and Beryllium driver
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08NSV1WW6?ref=em_1p_1_ti&ref_=pe_27541390_567338570


----------



## dissociativity (Feb 1, 2021)

So I arrived back home to many packages after working interstate for two months.

Got a few shini models, the q141 genuinely sounds incredible on my fiio x3 ii, the rest aren't open backed and sound kinda hollow in comparison amazing value at aud 3.68, ksc75 tier sound.

Got starfields, I'm beginning to think I'm not a fan of subbass unless it's rolled off a bit, prefer the ssr's tuning even if I can't deny the starfields sound technically better.
That or I just really like extra iem pinna gain lol.

Qcy t10 sound great if you're not a bass head, the dual BAs work great.
Want more standard iem tips with it as the plastic nozzle sorta hurts
I hate touch based controls on tws, good gift for friends

bt20s pro are a perfect pair with moondrop ssp/ssr, hard enough to drive that there's no hiss, there's subtle hiss on the starfields, the ssr also has an amazing fit which goes very nicely with the bt20s pros.

Yamaha earbuds from Japan seem neat, if lacking bass, very tiny buds, so they punch well for their size/fit, smaller than Pk style.

Still have lz a6, mt300 and smabat NCO to arrive.


----------



## moondowner

Don't know if it's the right thread, but, any ideas on the best way to spend €200?

I already have several bassy IEMs (TFZ Live 3, TFZ No 3, TRN H2), so was thinking of something balanced, and a DAC+AMP?

Any thoughts of the Fiio K3 + NiceHCK NX7 MK3 (with a 2.5 balanced cable) combo?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

moondowner said:


> Don't know if it's the right thread, but, any ideas on the best way to spend €200?
> 
> I already have several bassy IEMs (TFZ Live 3, TFZ No 3, TRN H2), so was thinking of something balanced, and a DAC+AMP?
> 
> Any thoughts of the Fiio K3 + NiceHCK NX7 MK3 (with a 2.5 balanced cable) combo?



NiceHCK NX7 mkIII is a excellent budget pair of hybrids. i enjoy them mightily. Non fatiguing yet detailed and balanced. Sweet sounding.


----------



## RikudouGoku

moondowner said:


> Don't know if it's the right thread, but, any ideas on the best way to spend €200?
> 
> I already have several bassy IEMs (TFZ Live 3, TFZ No 3, TRN H2), so was thinking of something balanced, and a DAC+AMP?
> 
> Any thoughts of the Fiio K3 + NiceHCK NX7 MK3 (with a 2.5 balanced cable) combo?


Are you using a smartphone to drive your stuff? If so I highly recommend getting a better source, here are some recs:

Fiio BTR5
Qudelix 5k
Ifi Hip-dac
E1DA 9038S


Then I would use the remaining cash on a Koss KSC75 for vocals/treble, since you already got bassy iems (which I am assuming that you are happy with).  Depending on how much cash you got left after that, maybe you could get another iem that is more balanced overall.


----------



## unifutomaki

Was heading home on the subway yesterday evening. TD06s in my ears, ZX300 in my pocket. I remember feeling tired, exhausted, with stiff shoulders from sitting at my desk all day. This song came on...



...and it was like まふまふ breathed new life into my being. It doesn't take the most priciest gear to be able to discover pleasure. I was happy.


----------



## CamWuu

The Orb and Totem arrive tomorrow and the collection can finally be burnt in properly and enjoyed properly. So stoked


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> The Orb and Totem arrive tomorrow and the collection can finally be burnt in properly and enjoyed properly. So stoked



That looks like what my wooden box looks like when i open it.


----------



## IEMusic

Anybody got an extra couple thousand USD burning a hole in your wallet?

The JQ Audio flagship 

*JQ White Knight*
$1,849.00 USD
Flagship 11 driver Tribrid
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jq-audio-impressions-thread.931495/post-16149721


----------



## Gee Simpson (Feb 1, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Are you using a smartphone to drive your stuff? If so I highly recommend getting a better source, here are some recs:



I'm also using my smartphone as my only source, would you recommend I get one of those DAC/AMP's you recommended for the XBA-N3 I purchased? I think if I do go for one, it will be the FiiO BTR5. I also have the X2HR's and find my phone struggles to power them, I'm literally at the highest volume my phone can go. I'm also considering something like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Gee Simpson said:


> I'm also using my smartphone as my only source, would you recommend I get one of those DAC/AMP's you recommended for the XBA-N3 I purchased? I think if I do go for one, it will be the FiiO BTR5. I also have the X2HR's and find my phone struggles to power them, I'm literally at the highest volume my phone can go. I'm also considering something like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.


Can you get an old LG V30 phone and a small amp?


----------



## dissociativity

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Can you get an old LG V30 phone and a small amp?


I think a v30 alone should be fine for an x2hr, it's harder to drive than the 30 ohms alone suggest, but a v-series, g6, g7, g8, ect should all drive it fine, where standard phones are a bit quiet.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

*OLD DISCOVERY UPDATE* : For *Dual Driver*, nothing beats the *KEF M200*...just beware of *FITMENT*.


----------



## Ace Bee

IEMusic said:


> I agree.  So far, to me the Fan has too much mid bass, is boomy, has recessed mids, has no shouty upper mids, has some sharp areas of lower treble, likely intended to provide treble sparkle so as not to be too dark.  The driver seems like it has quite good technical capabilities, but I don’t really like the tuning.   I much prefer the ISN D02.
> 
> The IEM looks great though, with a very nice faceplate, and the isolation is very good for a single DD IEM.  No driver flex for me, unlike my ISN D02, that I have to use foam tips for because of such bad driver flex.  If you like a warm, V-shaped sound signature, this could be a really fun IEM for you, but it’s not really my taste.
> 
> ...


So how is the Fan now? Surprised to see some different opinions when in the Penon thread the general consensus was that Fan is another hit...someone even confirmed that it is way better than D02. I was expecting the same...am I in for a nasty surprise?


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 2, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Just put in my order for the Smabat X1. Dual dynamic (10mm + 6mm), tuning switch on the back, $50; will be interesting to see how these turn out!



Just received a SMABAT X1 review unit. Will be passing it on to another reviewer after a period of review. SMABAT is probably more well known for their earbuds than IEMs, and indeed I'm a big fan of their earbuds. I've bought 3 of their midtier earbuds in the past but this is the first time I'm trying their IEMs, but @Nimweth and a few others say their other SMABAT NCO IEM is excellent, I hope to try the NCO one day but it seems to be sold out at most shops!

It seems to be a dual DD config from the store page, which is quite unique.


The SMABAT X1 apparently comes with a complimentary USB type C adapter, nice to see. Comes with a SPC cable, well braided and usable, and an array of silicone tips. So accessories wise, very good. Haven't tried the USB adapter, will do so later.



The X1's build is very nice, metal shelled. Kind of similar in shape and fit to the Moondrop SSR. Very light and comfortable. Isolation about average.
This set is very easy to drive, no amp required. I liked that it came in a 2 pin connector, had my fair share of MMCX issues.

The selling point of the SMABAT X1 is of course the 2 tuning options, which is very rare for a budget set. Strangely, it didn't come with a card pin thingy to flip the switches on the SMABAT X1. But I guess u can use a toothpick or any sim card pin. If one has dextrous fingers or long nails I think you can flip it too without a tool, but I had to dig up a toothpick for this purpose.



The tuning switch is the orange rectangle thing in the middle of the IEM shell.


*OOTB brief impressions:*
So there are 2 tuning options. There's no manual or instructions on which switch goes to which sound signature, but from my listening session, it seem the default position (switch up) is an L shaped signature. The switch down gives a midcentric tuning.

I managed to dig up some graphs on their own SMABAT website (https://www.smabat.com/products/smabat-x1):



Blue graph (switches up and default) is the L shaped tuning. Green graph (switches down) is the midcentric tuning.

In the *switch up (default config), it is L shaped*, copious midbass in spades that will please most bassheads in terms of quantity and subbass extension. Subbass isn't as boosted as midbass. Midbass unfortunately bleeds and isn't the most textured/controlled, it does impinge into the mids. Lower mids are very thick and warm from the midbass bleed, upper mids are very well behaved and actually tame. Due to the not overly boosted upper mids, maybe there is a lack of bite and edge definition for guitars and vocals in this config. Treble isn't very extended, but there's no sibilance or shoutiness or fatigue, so it's a double edge sword. Note weight is on the thicker side. This tuning is very suited for those who are wanting a thick syrupy signature for bassheads, that is non fatiguing. Those that want a clean and fast bass without bass bloat best look at the alternative tuning switch option.


In the *switch down (midcentric config)*, it brings a very rare midcentric tuning to the budget CHIFI table. Most budget sets are either V shaped or neutralish or harmanish, I've not seen many midcentric (which I define as boosted lower mids and upper mids in comparison to bass/treble) sets at this price range. Perhaps it is even the cheapest midcentric CHIFI I've tried so far, my next cheapest midcentric set is the Hisenior B5+ at $78 USD. So as per the "midcentric" definition, in this config, the subbass is not very present here, midbass is neutral, and treble is tamed. The midbass doesn't bleed in this config and the mids shine here. Vocals, acoustic instruments and guitars are the stars in this config. The upper mids are very safe still, nothing shouty or fatiguing. So it's a very smooth and laid back tuning. Though, I've to warn you that midcentric tunings are very niche, some folks that listen to bass forward music eg EDM may not like it, it isn't the most versatile tuning, but those that are vocal lovers will love this tuning.

In terms of timbral accuracy, very good and natural for vocals and acoustic instruments, especially on the switch down (midcentric config).

In terms of technicalities, soundstage is above average in all 3 dimensions. Clarity is not the highest due to the intended drop in the upper mids/treble. For imaging, instrument separation, details the X1 is at least above average for a pure DD set at this price range. Don't think it will beat a multi BA/hybrid at this price bracket though. Need to do further A/B testing to confirm this, but due to the midbass bleed in the switch up config, the mids appear more transparent and detailed in the switch down (midcentric config).

Good thing is also both tuning options are smooth and non fatiguing, this is quite an atypical CHIFI tuning. But trebleheads and those wanting a lot of bite in vocals and guitars best consider alternative options.

I think the SMABAT X1 is very unique in bringing a basshead and midcentric tuning to the table rather than the usual sidegradish V shaped types we see on a weekly basis. Of the 2 tuning options, I really like the midcentric tuning, it shines with vocals and acoustic songs with the superb timbre and laid back smooth tuning. Worth a try for those that don't own a midcentric set and like to listen to the above genres. A keeper for those that like vocals for sure. Packaging is very nice too, haven't seen a USB C adapter given for a budget CHIFI before!


----------



## JEHL (Feb 2, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Just received a SMABAT X1 review unit. Will be passing it on to another reviewer after a period of review. SMABAT is probably more well known for their earbuds than IEMs, and indeed I'm a big fan of their earbuds. I've bought 3 of their midtier earbuds in the past but this is the first time I'm trying their IEMs, but @Nimweth and a few others say their other SMABAT NCO IEM is excellent, I hope to try the NCO one day but it seems to be sold out at most shops!
> 
> It seems to be a dual DD config from the store page, which is quite unique.
> 
> ...


KSC75 in IEM form?

Edit: On voice mode anyway. Also how different is this from Tin HiFi T2 in voice mode?


----------



## Nimweth

MT300 is here! Impressions soon.


----------



## cappuchino

Nimweth said:


> MT300 is here! Impressions soon.


Am I the only one that genuinely likes how they look? Cause some say it looks goofy.


----------



## Poganin

sub30 said:


> Am I the only one that genuinely likes how they look? Cause some say it looks goofy.


In their case comfort > looks, but they aren't too bad in the aesthetics department, either.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> KSC75 in IEM form?
> 
> Edit: On voice mode anyway. Also how different is this from Tin HiFi T2 in voice mode?



I don't have the Tin T2 anymore, but for sure the fit of the Tin T2 was much worse for me, and the Tin T2 is more neutral than midcentric per se.


----------



## Nimweth

sub30 said:


> Am I the only one that genuinely likes how they look? Cause some say it looks goofy.


No, you are not! I really like the way they look and they are very comfortable. After just a few minutes I can tell these are extremely good. Very extended treble, natural timbre in the mids and nice solid bass. Excellent soundstage as well. More soon.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NiceHCK NX7 mkIII is a excellent budget pair of hybrids. i enjoy them mightily. Non fatiguing yet detailed and balanced. Sweet sounding.


Thank you for your encouraging posts on the MT300. Mine arrived today and I am very impressed. Your recommendation was a big factor. Thanks! 😊


----------



## cappuchino

Nimweth said:


> No, you are not! I really like the way they look and they are very comfortable. After just a few minutes I can tell these are extremely good. Very extended treble, natural timbre in the mids and nice solid bass. Excellent soundstage as well. More soon.


Oh, man. I think you're convincing me to just save my money for the MT300 rather than buying "inferior" IEMs and earbuds (save for the Datura Pro, I'll definitely acquire that as my endgame bud).


----------



## Poganin

sub30 said:


> Oh, man. I think you're convincing me to just save my money for the MT300 rather than buying "inferior" IEMs and earbuds (save for the Datura Pro, I'll definitely acquire that as my endgame bud).


Definitely get the MT300. It's a killer for the price. And it also finally convinced me that comfort is supremely important.


----------



## cappuchino

Poganin said:


> Definitely get the MT300. It's a killer for the price. And it also finally convinced me that comfort is supremely important.


Maybe on the second quarter of the year. My modded KP580 is preventing me from buying other IEMs.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I think the SMABAT X1 is very unique in bringing a basshead and midcentric tuning to the table rather than the usual sidegradish V shaped types we see on a weekly basis. Of the 2 tuning options, I really like the midcentric tuning, it shines with vocals and acoustic songs with the superb timbre and laid back smooth tuning.



NICE. I'm so glad to hear this. Can't wait to get mine now!


----------



## IEMusic (Feb 3, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> So how is the Fan now? Surprised to see some different opinions when in the Penon thread the general consensus was that Fan is another hit...someone even confirmed that it is way better than D02. I was expecting the same...am I in for a nasty surprise?


It does sound better now, after breaking in the drivers for a few days.  The bass isn’t quite as muddy sounding now, and the the lower treble is a bit smoother.  The technicalities are actually quite impressive, including resolution and detail retrieval (better than D02), soundstage (similar to D02), and imaging (still assessing).  It still has way too much mid bass for my taste, and definitely sounds very V-shaped to me, but the vocals are not as recessed sounding now (compared to new).  The treble extension isn’t great, but it’s similar to the NA2, FD1, and D02 in that regards.  I must say though, the channel matching is really good with my pair, and they’re just beautiful looking, I just wish the tuning were less V-shaped.

It’s worth the introductory price I paid, but I don’t think it is worth the full MSRP.   I think it should be priced at $100 or less.  There is just so much excellent competition now.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> No, you are not! I really like the way they look and they are very comfortable. After just a few minutes I can tell these are extremely good. Very extended treble, natural timbre in the mids and nice solid bass. Excellent soundstage as well. More soon.


Mine are reasonably broken in. The midrange is especially sweet-sounding on the MT300. Bass although not ultra heavy in impact has great detail. Great value IEM, not for bass-heads though. Great value and well made, it's a good IEM.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Mine are reasonably broken in. The midrange is especially sweet-sounding on the MT300. Bass although not ultra heavy in impact has great detail. Great value IEM, not for bass-heads though. Great value and well made, it's a good IEM.


Yes, very well made. What is impressing me also is the integration of the three drivers and the consistency of tonality between them. It sounds like a single full range driver. It's a star!


----------



## Ace Bee

IEMusic said:


> It does sound better now, after breaking in the drivers for a few days.  The bass isn’t muddy sounding now, and the the lower treble is smoother.  The technicalities are actually quite impressive, including resolution and detail retrieval (better than D02), soundstage (similar to D02), and imaging (still assessing).  It still has too much mid bass for my taste, and definitely sounds V-shaped to me, but the vocals are not nearly as recessed sounding now (compared to new).  The treble extension also isn’t great, but it’s similar to the NA2, FD1, and D02 in that regards.  I must say though, the channel matching is really good with my pair, and they’re just beautiful looking.
> 
> It’s most definitely worth the introductory price I paid, but I don’t think it is worth the full MSRP.   I think it should be priced at $100 or less.  There is just so much excellent competition now.


How is the transparency of Fan w.r.t D02? And background also.

I felt slightly uncomfortable with the D02, sounded slightly noisy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> I'm also using my smartphone as my only source, would you recommend I get one of those DAC/AMP's you recommended for the XBA-N3 I purchased? I think if I do go for one, it will be the FiiO BTR5. I also have the X2HR's and find my phone struggles to power them, I'm literally at the highest volume my phone can go. I'm also considering something like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.


Yes, please do get a better source. I would probably get the Qudelix 5k over the BTR5 since it got PEQ though.


----------



## unifutomaki

Gee Simpson said:


> I'm also using my smartphone as my only source, would you recommend I get one of those DAC/AMP's you recommended for the XBA-N3 I purchased? I think if I do go for one, it will be the FiiO BTR5. I also have the X2HR's and find my phone struggles to power them, I'm literally at the highest volume my phone can go. I'm also considering something like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.



If you don't care about Bluetooth, the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is cheap, dependable and good.


----------



## ChrisOc

I am also smitten by the MT300, and have to say, thanks for the recommendation @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 and for all of you who sang their praises. I have not taken them out of my ears since I got them....a week ago.

For me, the bass quality is very very good, although the sub-bass could have been slightly increased. The mids are good, although a bit more body for depth of timbre on some instruments would have made them sound even better.

The highs are again very very good with great extention, highlighting detail, instrument separation and placement. The sound stage is wide and adds to the realism of the tuning.

Yes, compared to various IEMs, I could nitpick on one or two things where they could have done better, but as a whole they sound very good to my ears. What is even more telling is, each time I think something could have been better done on them, I realise in each case I am comparing them to much more expensive IEMs. That, in my view, says a lot about how well tuned they are and what a bargain they are currently.


----------



## chickenmoon

I've received my Penon Fan yesterday. They have no front vents so foam tips are mandatory for me to get a perfect seal and as they're not exceptional soundwise they won't get too much use around here I guess.

I have ordered a Yongse YS1 beryllium, not expecting too much from another cheapo with generic acrylic shell, maybe I should stop buying for a while and save up for a Zen or something.


----------



## jant71

The Fan getting lots of love.   




Put them in the drawer lol!

Hey chickenmoon you need to compliment them so you can sell them first then bash 'em.


----------



## Poganin

chickenmoon said:


> I have ordered a Yongse YS1 beryllium, not expecting too much from another cheapo with generic acrylic shell, maybe I should stop buying for a while and save up for a Zen or something.


Hopefully the YS1 is at least correct. I had the Yongse YS3 for a short while. It was the worst-sounding and the most uncomfortable IEM that have graced my ears. Overpriced piece of rubbish. It had great soundstage, imaging, and layering, but the sound was somehow scratchy and veiled at the same time, vocals shifted forward and back randomly and I was hard-pressed to find a single genre that sounded good on it.


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 2, 2021)

jant71 said:


> The Fan getting lots of love.
> 
> Put them in the drawer lol!
> 
> Hey chickenmoon you need to compliment them so you can sell them first then bash 'em.



I don't mean to say they are bad, just that they aren't good enough for me to put up with using foamies which I dislike. I pretty much agree with what @IEMusic says about them otherwise regarding sound and pricing.

And I'm a hoarder type of guy, I keep em all so I don't need to deceive people in order to offload stuff.


----------



## jant71

chickenmoon said:


> I don't mean to say they are bad, just that they aren't good enough for me to put up with using foamies which I dislike. I pretty much agree with what @IEMusic says about them otherwise regarding sound and pricing.
> 
> And I'm a hoarder type of guy, I keep em all so I don't need to deceive people in order to offload stuff.



Just playin' with you. Wouldn't if I didn't think you were an honest Head-fier.


----------



## Nimweth

More on the MT300. Probably the best OOTB I have heard so far. The treble is outstanding, up there with the TRI Starsea. Mid timbre from the Knowles BA is excellent and bass is pitched just right, not overdone. Detail and staging also very good and suits all genres. Winner!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

sub30 said:


> Am I the only one that genuinely likes how they look? Cause some say it looks goofy.


They look like a duck's head. Pretty great.


----------



## lgcubana

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> They look like a duck's head. Pretty great.


So I'm not the only one


----------



## requal

Nimweth said:


> More on the MT300. Probably the best OOTB I have heard so far. The treble is outstanding, up there with the TRI Starsea. Mid timbre from the Knowles BA is excellent and bass is pitched just right, not overdone. Detail and staging also very good and suits all genres. Winner!


And. for me one of the best unboxing experience in price range


----------



## Nimweth

Abs


requal said:


> And. for me one of the best unboxing experience in price range


Absolutely!  Great set of accessories and presentation. My wife has already repurposed the storage case for jewellery!


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> Abs
> 
> Absolutely!  Great set of accessories and presentation. My wife has already repurposed the storage case for jewellery!



I agree:

Cable with screw cap. - Yes, I know I previously said, it is an answer to a non-existent question, but......talk about giving the people what they did not know they wanted, I wish I had that on every cable, reassuringly secure.

Case - smells like leather but (at that price) may be faux, but it is solid and feels premium. 

Tips - OK 

Box - still having a running battle with my daughter for the fake snake skin box not so premium (beware screws on the hinge come undone). I may not be able to keep it for long....."it should be for dolls clothes", I am told by my daughter. My excuse is that I need it to store my IEMs does not wash with her.





The thing is I prefer the simple, not garish, but, shell design and snake skin and I still like them....what is happening to me?

All this for how much?


----------



## Poganin

Thanks for giving me the idea to repurpose the box for storage, @ChrisOc. It should do better to hold all my cables than the Shanling M6 box.


----------



## Ace Bee

ChrisOc said:


> I agree:
> 
> Cable with screw cap. - Yes, I know I previously said, it is an answer to a non-existent question, but......talk about giving the people what they did not know they wanted, I wish I had that on every cable, reassuringly secure.
> 
> ...


Those TRI and KBEAR cases can be purchased separately?


----------



## Poganin

Ace Bee said:


> Those TRI and KBEAR cases can be purchased separately?


They can, see link.


----------



## ChrisOc (Feb 2, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Those TRI and KBEAR cases can be purchased separately?



Yes, as linked by @Poganin. They are a good size and very nice to the touch. I would suggest you wait for the next sales, you may be able to get what you want/need for slightly lower prices. Also, less likely to be caught up in the Chinese New Year celebration delays.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Abs
> 
> Absolutely!  Great set of accessories and presentation. My wife has already repurposed the storage case for jewellery!



hahaha... @Nimweth, my wife also is using it for a jewelry box lol She was jazzed with the faux leather look,and since i'm not planning on selling them, i let her have the box. You're welcome btw. I've been in love with those extended highs and that BASS definition since the day i put them in my ears. Maybe the most defined bass in my collection? @ChrisOc you're welcome as well, and i agree, they aren't basshead iem's, but they are for anyone who wants to hear bass in high definition with plenty of punch.


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is something new. Haven't heard from the NiceHCK camp until now. Instead of a new earphone. They bring out a new flagship bud




*Specification:*
*1. Product Name:NICEHCK EBX21 HIFI Metal Flagship Earbud
2. Brand:NICEHCK
3. Model:EBX21
4. Type: Earbud
5. Impedance: 32Ω
6. Eerphone sensitivity:121dB/mW
7. Frequency range:20-32000Hz
8. Eerphone plug type:3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm straight plug
9. Connector:MMCX
10. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
11.Whether with Mic: No Mic
12.Shell Material :Aluminium alloy
13.Cable Meterial:Silver plated copper tinsel
14.Drive unit:14.2mm Japan LCP Diaphgram Dynamic Driver*


Will let you all know how this one is. This one is a bit on the spendy @$219 but if it is a true flagship level bud should be a nice sounding bud. Will see.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Here is something new. Haven't heard from the NiceHCK camp until now. Instead of a new earphone. They bring out a new flagship bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liquid Crystal Polymer diaphragm like the Sony dynamics, and it says it's from Japan.


----------



## Dsnuts

In deed interesting choice of driver, nice n big too at 14.2mm. I am not a huge bud guy but well made buds sound great. Headphone like stage. Big immersive sound. They are clearly going for a top of line bud here so it will be interesting to hear how well this one turns out.


----------



## CamWuu

Out of everything I've bought the one iem that impressed me the most and had the most value to cost ratio not counting my mom's Volt which is just in a different league, would forsure be my ae3 from Shanling. From packaging to size fit look everything it screams quality. I can't believe it's just 3  Sonion BA because it sounds so darn good and the bass is LEGIT. At $169 I consider it a robbery, but in a good way. Like you robbing them not the company robbing you for once. If I could only keep 3 pair, I'd keep the dt3, blessing2, and the ae3. Taking nothing away from the Yume or the Fan, it's just I enjoy the others more. Yume sounds like a mini blessing 2 like I imagine the Mest and mini mest. And honestly I love penon audio and they are a great company (love Volt and OS849, will likely love the orb and Totem when they arrive) but if I paid the full $139 for the fan I'd be upset.. at the discounted price another member gave me it was worth the price but yeah for only $30 more the ae3 and Yume are easily better options to me. Love the dt3, but the one that totally shocked me was the ae3.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, please do get a better source. I would probably get the Qudelix 5k over the BTR5 since it got PEQ though.



Lol are smartphones THAT bad? 😅

Well I don't tend to use EQ so that's not a big deal for me. I generally like the look of the BTR5 more, I like that it has a small display. I can get it from the UK also. Both the BTR5 and Qudelix 5k should be more than enough for the XBA-N3 and X2HR right?


----------



## Gee Simpson

unifutomaki said:


> If you don't care about Bluetooth, the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is cheap, dependable and good.



Yeah this is a Tempting 😉 option too.


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 2, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> Out of everything I've bought the one iem that impressed me the most and had the most value to cost ratio not counting my mom's Volt which is just in a different league, would forsure be my ae3 from Shanling. From packaging to size fit look everything it screams quality. I can't believe it's just 3  Sonion BA because it sounds so darn good and the bass is LEGIT. At $169 I consider it a robbery, but in a good way. Like you robbing them not the company robbing you for once. If I could only keep 3 pair, I'd keep the dt3, blessing2, and the ae3. Taking nothing away from the Yume or the Fan, it's just I enjoy the others more. Yume sounds like a mini blessing 2 like I imagine the Mest and mini mest. And honestly I love penon audio and they are a great company (love Volt and OS849, will likely love the orb and Totem when they arrive) but if I paid the full $139 for the fan I'd be upset.. at the discounted price another member gave me it was worth the price but yeah for only $30 more the ae3 and Yume are easily better options to me. Love the dt3, but the one that totally shocked me was the ae3.



Bass is legit because....







it’s around 15dbs above midrange


----------



## mochill

I don't find missing midrange on AE3


----------



## CamWuu

mochill said:


> I don't find missing midrange on AE3


Nor do i but if the almighty chart says otherwise you know what that means.....


----------



## zenki

Nahh the chart shouldn't be like that


----------



## mochill

CamWuu said:


> Nor do i but if the almighty chart says otherwise you know what that means.....


Yup 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dissociativity

Just got the smabat NCO, and wow, that stage, all I can comment on them other than maybe being very slightly too bassy for my taste (I love the gentle moondrop ssr's bass so I'm not a good judge of bass probably) though it should calm with burn in as far as that one awesome review here says.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> hahaha... @Nimweth, my wife also is using it for a jewelry box lol She was jazzed with the faux leather look,and since i'm not planning on selling them, i let her have the box. You're welcome btw. I've been in love with those extended highs and that BASS definition since the day i put them in my ears. Maybe the most defined bass in my collection? @ChrisOc you're welcome as well, and i agree, they aren't basshead iem's, but they are for anyone who wants to hear bass in high definition with plenty of punch.


I agree with what you say about the highs and the bass, but that Knowles BA really delivers great mids as well. This could be the best balanced IEM in my collection.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Lol are smartphones THAT bad? 😅
> 
> Well I don't tend to use EQ so that's not a big deal for me. I generally like the look of the BTR5 more, I like that it has a small display. I can get it from the UK also. Both the BTR5 and Qudelix 5k should be more than enough for the XBA-N3 and X2HR right?


yeah they are.

They shouldnt have much problem with the N3. I cant comment on the X2HR though.




Even the maximum power input is double the power from those 2 amps. 

If you want to drive the X2HR to its full potential, you probably need a mid-tier dap/amp or a low-tier desktop amp (like the JDS Atom).


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 3, 2021)

I've been giving the M300 some time recently. My source has been the HiBy R5 or my Samsung S9 plus hooked up to an iFi hip-dac. I found a Schiit Modi 3 DAC laying around, that I'd replaced with an iFi Zen Blue to play LDAC to my home HiFi set up. So stuck the Modi 3 into my laptop USB and on the other end of the Modi put my Fiio Alpen 2 amp, (aux line out, so not to initiate the Alpen DAC), with the M300's in the 3.5mm. The M300 improves vastly with the Schiit Modi 3. I previously found sub-bass to be good on the M300 but the mid-bass slightly lacked impact, but with the Modi and Alpen 2, mid-bass increases considerably, and enjoyably, with a good seal from the Spiral Dot L's. The M300 definitely scales well to the Schiit Modi 3. The M300 is a very good IEM.


----------



## bhima

Intriguing.

EDIT: Bah, not new I don't think. Just a cool new paintjob


----------



## Banbeucmas

Finished my BLON BL-01 review. https://banbeu.com/blon-bl-01-review-you-get-what-you-paid-for/
Quite a decent IEM but I feel like there are a lot of better IEM if you try to spend a little more.

Managed to take a decent pic out of my new camera also


----------



## bhima

Banbeucmas said:


> Finished my BLON BL-01 review. https://banbeu.com/blon-bl-01-review-you-get-what-you-paid-for/
> Quite a decent IEM but I feel like there are a lot of better IEM if you try to spend a little more.
> 
> Managed to take a decent pic out of my new camera also



Great review. I have a similar take, though I lean towards liking them do to how they place the overall soundwall--it feels pretty wide which I enjoy for the price. But yeah, the midbass hump is a thing--it cools off a hair with burn in but not enough. At this point, I wish all headphones would just follow the bass curve of the B2 Dusk: elevated subbass with a linear drop-off starting at around 60, to -3-4dB by 100Hz. This allows for impact/slam with faster decay so the sound doesn't bleed into the rest of the frequencies. Then the manufacturers can play around with their mids and highs frequency graphs.


----------



## Banbeucmas

bhima said:


> elevated subbass with a linear drop-off starting at around 60, to -3-4dB by 100Hz.


I would prefer a 200Hz raise personally. Though some IEM has managed to do bass well without doing this.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I've been giving the M300 some time recently. My source has been the HiBy R5 or my Samsung S9 plus hooked up to an iFi hip-dac. I found a Schiit Modi 3 DAC laying around, that I'd replaced with an iFi Zen Blue to play LDAC to my home HiFi set up. So stuck the Modi 3 into my laptop USB and on the other end of the Modi put my Fiio Alpen 2 amp, (aux line out, so not to initiate the Alpen DAC), with the M300's in the 3.5mm. The M300 improves vastly with the Schiit Modi 3. I previously found sub-bass to be good on the M300 but the mid-bass slightly lacked impact, but with the Modi and Alpen 2, mid-bass increases considerably, and enjoyably, with a good seal from the Spiral Dot L's. The M300 definitely scales well to the Schiit Modi 3. The M300 is a very good IEM.


I am still burning my MT300 in, but today I tried them with my Fiio A5 via line out from my Xduoo X20. Very detailed and sub bass very textured. Mid bass more or less at the same level (which is how I like it). Mids have natural timbre and treble is highly detailed and transparent, with excellent extension. With a great fit and secure connection from the screw fit MMCX, I'm finding it hard to think of any negatives! A total bargain at just over £60 from Ali Express!


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I am still burning my MT300 in, but today I tried them with my Fiio A5 via line out from my Xduoo X20. Very detailed and sub bass very textured. Mid bass more or less at the same level (which is how I like it). Mids have natural timbre and treble is highly detailed and transparent, with excellent extension. With a great fit and secure connection from the screw fit MMCX, I'm finding it hard to think of any negatives! A total bargain at just over £60 from Ali Express!


I think the price makes it a bargain priced IEM. At just over £60, with that James Bond case, lovely shell and cable and a DD, BA and an Electret/Electrostatic driver, this is insane value, and the three drivers are integrated seamlessly. The Knowles 33518 BA has better timbre than many BA's for sure.


----------



## bhima

Banbeucmas said:


> I would prefer a 200Hz raise personally. Though some IEM has managed to do bass well without doing this.


I find this is difficult in execution as it leads to rounded upper bass lower midrange that sounds unnatural to me most of the time.


----------



## dissociativity (Feb 3, 2021)

I find the moondrop ssr stage feels very different to the Starfield's, or even the smabat NCO's, everything has a distinct place in the ssr, every detail is clean and clear, where the starfields and to a lesser extent the NCO has the bass fill the stage more, I feel like I'm in more of a cacophony, the detail isn't lost, but the vocals and instruments have less distinct place in the stage, the stage as a whole blurs together more, it's still very much 3d, but it's more like surround loudspeakers in a live concert than hearing the music live in a private viewing without anything blasting it out but the instruments and vocalists themselves if that makes sense?

Unless subbass rolls off on an iem I find that the subbass takes out a lot of the focus on a scene?
Am I weird here? Am I bound to buy the nm2+ because of this and sell both the starfields and the NCO?

The new smabat with the mid centric tuning also sounds enticing.


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> an iFi Zen Blue to play LDAC to my home HiFi set up.



If I may ask, how does it work for you?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

*UNDERATED IEM OF 2020* : *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*. Plugged into my *Hiby R5*, they are balanced, detailed, spacious, comfortable, with excellent instrument separation and imaging, not to mention that dual CNT bass is bootylicious!! Criminally underrated, and i suspect it's because of the rep of the previous iterations of the NX7? I loved the original NX7 and still own them, but they are a completely different dinosaur. The mk III has much more prominent mids that have a thicker note presentation, along with less shrill highs that are more focused.


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 3, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, how does it work for you?


It's connected to a Cambridge Audio T-Amp and Wharfedale Diamond 9 speakers. It sounds great. I upgraded the aerial with a £5.00 Amazon UK one and it plays 990kbps LDAC without dropping a beat. I am a fan of the Burr Brown sound I must admit. For the price it is a great bit of kit and it's impossible to tell the high bitrate LDAC from the Zen even compared to the lossless Arcam WiFi that I used to use.


----------



## jant71

Interesting. At first the Final A4000 was met with a luke warm impressions but now seems to be coming on like gangbusters. Crinnacle certainly part of the luke warm start and then the NM2+ is "underwhelming" as well. Seems, perhaps, talk of their impending demise into the 'meh' realm is premature.


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> Interesting. At first the Final A4000 was met with a luke warm impressions but now seems to be coming on like gangbusters. Crinnacle certainly part of the luke warm start and then the NM2+ is "underwhelming" as well. Seems, perhaps, talk of their impending demise into the 'meh' realm is premature.


NM2+ may be surpassed in its price range, but it will never be “meh”.  At least IMHO.  I’m still amazed every time I listen to it.


----------



## baskingshark

dissociativity said:


> I find the moondrop ssr stage feels very different to the Starfield's, or even the smabat NCO's, everything has a distinct place in the ssr, every detail is clean and clear, where the starfields and to a lesser extent the NCO has the bass fill the stage more, I feel like I'm in more of a cacophony, the detail isn't lost, but the vocals and instruments have less distinct place in the stage, the stage as a whole blurs together more, it's still very much 3d, but it's more like surround loudspeakers in a live concert than hearing the music live in a private viewing without anything blasting it out but the instruments and vocalists themselves if that makes sense?
> 
> Unless subbass rolls off on an iem I find that the subbass takes out a lot of the focus on a scene?
> Am I weird here? Am I bound to buy the nm2+ because of this and sell both the starfields and the NCO?
> ...



I think what you discussed above could be down to poor imaging. An IEM or headphone can have a huge soundstage, but if the imaging is inexact, then you get the "blurred" instrumentation as you said. Some IEMs/headphones can have a smaller soundstage, but very good and precise imaging, and I actually do prefer better imaging than a big soundstage with poor imaging.

The new SMABAT X1's imaging is probably above average for a single DD, but I think multi BA/hybrids at that price bracket will still win in the imaging department (in general).


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *UNDERATED IEM OF 2020* : *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*. Plugged into my *Hiby R5*, they are balanced, detailed, spacious, comfortable, with excellent instrument separation and imaging, not to mention that dual CNT bass is bootylicious!! Criminally underrated, and i suspect it's because of the rep of the previous iterations of the NX7? I loved the original NX7 and still own them, but they are a completely different dinosaur. The mk III has much more prominent mids that have a thicker note presentation, along with less shrill highs that are more focused.


I also own the original NX7 and still love it to this day. I consider it my fleshed out detail beast, for when I really want to hear my vocals...especially all the lyrics, that I can't always pick up from other iems. Your comments on the Mk.3 make me want to consider buying it. I think I'd welcome a warmer (thicker) note presentation in the mids, along with a bit smoother highs; as long as the details are still there. I'd also like a bit wider soundstage compared to the original. Still...my original NX7 still gets lots of love. I'd also like to mention that they are one of the most comfortable sets in my collection for my ears. The light weight combined with the the small size, makes my original NX7 easy to wear for many hours.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> I also own the original NX7 and still love it to this day. I consider it my fleshed out detail beast, for when I really want to hear my vocals...especially all the lyrics, that I can't always pick up from other iems. Your comments on the Mk.3 make me want to consider buying it. I think I'd welcome a warmer (thicker) note presentation in the mids, along with a bit smoother highs; as long as the details are still there. I'd also like a bit wider soundstage compared to the original. Still...my original NX7 still gets lots of love. I'd also like to mention that they are one of the most comfortable sets in my collection for my ears. The light weight combined with the the small size, makes my original NX7 easy to wear for many hours.



Then it's for you, because you get thicker mids and smoother highs with the mk III with the stock filter, and yes, the stage is more enveloping that the original. Details are not lost. It's still a detail monster, just thicker. you get less transparency, but better mids and more rounded and enveloping stage. it's left/right, but not so stark left/right. it's got more layering and height.


----------



## iFi audio

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *UNDERATED IEM OF 2020* : *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*.



It's really cool to once in a while visit this thread and learn about products such as this one, thanks


----------



## Nimweth

I'm finding that the MT300, like the TRI i3 and the KBEAR Believe, is another which benefits from amplification. It really opens up with a bit of power. My Topping NX1a sounds excellent with the MT300, there is a real synergy there and the soundstage is holographic. I prefer it to the Fiio A5 which is warmer and sounds more intimate. Strangely it's the opposite with the Believe.


----------



## Tonytex

Compared to the also recent launch by Smabat the Black Bat how would you compare the X1 and also the TRIPOWIN TC01. I like vocals but occasionally the bass head comes out😂


----------



## activatorfly

Nimweth said:


> I'm finding that the MT300, like the TRI i3 and the KBEAR Believe, is another which benefits from amplification. It really opens up with a bit of power. My Topping NX1a sounds excellent with the MT300, there is a real synergy there and the soundstage is holographic. I prefer it to the Fiio A5 which is warmer and sounds more intimate. Strangely it's the opposite with the Believe.


 MT300 definitely benefit from extra juice....using both: A55 / NX4 DSD & ZX300a balanced configurations.


----------



## activatorfly

Tonytex said:


> Compared to the also recent launch by Smabat the Black Bat how would you compare the X1 and also the TRIPOWIN TC01. I like vocals but occasionally the bass head comes out😂


TRIPOWIN TC01 don't lack quantity of bass.....imo, for their shell size they're not deficient in any area.


----------



## jwbrent

jant71 said:


> Interesting. At first the Final A4000 was met with a luke warm impressions but now seems to be coming on like gangbusters. Crinnacle certainly part of the luke warm start and then the NM2+ is "underwhelming" as well. Seems, perhaps, talk of their impending demise into the 'meh' realm is premature.



final holds a lot of appeal for many, so not surprised its newest offering is catching on. 😁


----------



## mochill

My a4000 is coming today 😁


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> My a4000 is coming today 😁



My Zen is coming today


----------



## bhima (Feb 4, 2021)

jant71 said:


> Interesting. At first the Final A4000 was met with a luke warm impressions but now seems to be coming on like gangbusters. Crinnacle certainly part of the luke warm start and then the NM2+ is "underwhelming" as well. Seems, perhaps, talk of their impending demise into the 'meh' realm is premature.



I share a similar preference to Crinacle's targeted frequency graph, but I'm MUCH more forgiving about headphones that deviate from it and still find quite a bit of enjoyment from them. He is just one reviewer after all and should be weighted as such. When you can find a headphone that is liked by him and the rest of the prominent reviewers, then you likely have something special in that price bracket but that doesn't guarantee that YOU will like it 

I will remain curious about the new Final A-series IEMs, and I bet one day I will pick one of them up. The Final E-series got me back into IEMs for music listening/gaming and while I've explored other brands, I'll always have a special place for Final.

@mochill 
Really looking forward to your impressions of the A4000. Please compare them to the E series E4000 and E5000 (I think you own the entire E-suite haha!)


----------



## mochill

Blown away so far , extremely transparent and clear , soundstage open and big and bass deep and tight


----------



## iFi audio

jant71 said:


> My Zen is coming today


----------



## Dsnuts

iFi audio said:


>



Question for you. Any plans for something like a portable dac amp for IEMs? Reason why I ask is while I am a big fan of your BL. I would love to see you guys do a dedicated one for just IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Blown away so far , extremely transparent and clear , soundstage open and big and bass deep and tight



This is how i'd describe the KZ DQ6. transparent. clear. wide stage. hard hitting bass that's tight, and excellent detail retrieval.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

iFi audio said:


> It's really cool to once in a while visit this thread and learn about products such as this one, thanks



You're welcome. Just trying to put a little spotlight on some overlooked gems. This is one of them.


----------



## iFi audio

Dsnuts said:


> Question for you. Any plans for something like a portable dac amp for IEMs? Reason why I ask is while I am a big fan of your BL. I would love to see you guys do a dedicated one for just IEMs.



The best stuff we have specifically for iEMs is xDSD.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 4, 2021)

They came in about 7:30 this evening.




Certainly a beautiful package. Love the case. Nice smaller size and good isolation. Way too early impression is great balance, clarity is top notch. Transparent with a natural timbre and nicely resolving. Everything is there in very equal measure and nice precision. Maybe too early too say but maybe a little personality was tuned out of them in a quest for the best tuning and even handedness and ability. Of course I am a big character guy and like the personality along with ability and it is hard to get both. Not too fair as I need to tip roll and of course no MSEB or EQ of any kind has been really tried yet. And the burn in has not really started either.

I did the early A/B...



AZLA MKII might still have some of the best and most engaging bass under $1000 and that is certainly where their character lies. Came away early wanting to listen to the AZLA more as it was more engaging and maybe a bit bigger. Zen more treble focused in comparison. AZLA has a polite roll but still good ability and resolution up top with the GC4.

AZLA's infinity driver with the GC4 is a beast so the Zen is indeed top notch. With the right tips and run in I would love a bit more personality to show itself. A little more 3D front to back imaging/placement developing would be the trick. A bit flat early on front to back so waiting on that to come through. Then a bit less too even and clinical and moving to organic as far as all the elements in the overall soundscape.

Not really trying to mark it for sound just yet. Just what I hear OOTB and where I want it to go or push it. The stuff I can mark early on is certainly an excellent presentation and top notch accessory pack. All you could want and handsomely presented. Also the perfect fit and finish and materials all top notch. Love the magnet strength and how the Zen earpieces love to stick to each other when they get together. So far every aspect so far is worthy of the price tag. What you expect from DUNU. Excited to get them and then nothing disappoints.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Also had a set arrive today, so here's a crappy unboxing vid to accompany Jant's impressions  Haven't put in enough listening time to say anything beyond the bass quality is awesome.


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> AZLA MKII might still have some of the best and most engaging bass under $1000 and that is certainly where there character lies



I'd back that statement wholeheartedly. shame that the body of the IEM is so fragile that everyone that I've known using them have hairline cracks on their units near the connector... it's one of those IEM that when i listened to at a meet, i always ended up finishing the whole song. if not because of the cracking i mentioned earlier, i would definitely add that Azla MK2 to my collection


----------



## IEMusic

jant71 said:


> They came in about 7:30 this evening.
> 
> Certainly a beautiful package. Love the case. Nice smaller size and good isolation. Way too early impression is great balance, clarity is top notch. Transparent with a natural timbre and nicely resolving. Everything is there in very equal measure and nice precision. Maybe too early too say but maybe a little personality was tuned out of them in a quest for the best tuning and even handedness and ability. Of course I am a big character guy and like the personality along with ability and it is hard to get both. Not too fair as I need to tip roll and of course no MSEB or EQ of any kind has been really tried yet. And the burn in has not really started either.
> 
> ...



Not taking anything away from the Zen, which seems to be a stellar, well balanced single DD IEM, but if you really want a balanced sounding, extremely detailed, natural sounding IEM, that has plenty of excitement and character, you eventually need to look into the UM 3DT.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 4, 2021)

chinmie said:


> I'd back that statement wholeheartedly. shame that the body of the IEM is so fragile that everyone that I've known using them have hairline cracks on their units near the connector... it's one of those IEM that when i listened to at a meet, i always ended up finishing the whole song. if not because of the cracking i mentioned earlier, i would definitely add that Azla MK2 to my collection



Damn have to edit that "there" there.  Thankfully even with changing cables I have not had any issues. I think it could be the stock cable and it's mammoth ear guides and metal metal memory wire could stress it and the EPIC and GC4 actually won't. They have surprised me. Couple of drops from about chin level to a table but no harm. One side had a bad drop early coming loose from the Epic cable from ear height to concrete and somehow no damage. Guess it hit near the tip but it did kinda bounce. Lucky on that one. Unless I just jinxed it .


----------



## baskingshark

Etymotic is launching a multi driver line up: https://www.facebook.com/EtymoticOfficial/photos/a.434656208179/10159026565243180/


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Etymotic is launching a multi driver line up: https://www.facebook.com/EtymoticOfficial/photos/a.434656208179/10159026565243180/


This has me excited.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Etymotic is launching a multi driver line up: https://www.facebook.com/EtymoticOfficial/photos/a.434656208179/10159026565243180/



it's caused a bit of a stir on the Etymotic thread, some are against it and some are enthusiastic. 
I'm more on the latter camp


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is how i'd describe the KZ DQ6. transparent. clear. wide stage. hard hitting bass that's tight, and excellent detail retrieval.


Sounds like my cup of tea! Definitely going to grab a set during Aliexpress birthday sale next month!


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> it's caused a bit of a stir on the Etymotic thread, some are against it and some are enthusiastic.
> I'm more on the latter camp


Should I guess it's gonna be more expensive than a U12t?


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Should I guess it's gonna be more expensive than a U12t?



i hope not


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 5, 2021)

There's a new CVJ in town. Should release by the end of February? And looks like it will replace the CSA.






And this one as well from TRN, the BA15. No details yet for the price but they've confirmed it's 15 BA per side.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> There's a new CVJ in town. Should release by the end of February? And looks like it will replace the CSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The driver nuclear race continues


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> The driver nuclear race continues



Is the TRN going to be gold? or platinum?!?!


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> The driver nuclear race continues


I seriously thought that the trend for 2021 would be "LESS IS MORE." What with their soon-to-be-released TA1 (hybrid) and essentially every company going the single-DD route for the past few months in all price brackets. I guess it was just a prank.


----------



## Winni

Inside view of the TRN BA15:






Cute little rocketlaunchers 😊


----------



## slex

Winni said:


> Inside view of the TRN BA15:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little rocketlaunchers 😊


I can see only 13 launchers!😄☺️


----------



## Winni

@slex The two not visible ones seem to be in the big rectangle, probably a double BA with ventilation 😊 This could mean nice lows 😊


----------



## baskingshark

Winni said:


> Inside view of the TRN BA15:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little rocketlaunchers 😊



That looks like a deathstar of sibillance!  2 BAs in the nozzle to boot!!!!!

Scarface says "say hello to my little friend", the 2 BAs in the nozzle!



I'm honestly not too optimistic about this 15 driver behemoth. Imagine the crossovers (if implemented) will drive their audio engineers mad. Sometimes less is more, but well I'll keep an open mind and wait for reviews.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> That looks like a deathstar of sibillance!  2 BAs in the nozzle to boot!!!!!
> 
> Scarface says "say hello to my little friend", the 2 BAs in the nozzle!
> 
> ...



Inb4 it sounds like.... the BA8 except even shoutier.


----------



## Winni

I'm also sceptical and will wait for first reviews. The crossover will be a challenge for sure 😅


----------



## activatorfly

slex said:


> I can see only 13 launchers!😄☺


TRN to be rebranded: DRN ( Driver Nuclear Race !).....2 nozzle BA's ??  Jehovahkill !!


----------



## brsdrgn

Winni said:


> Inside view of the TRN BA15:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little rocketlaunchers 😊


OH BOY! OH BOY...


----------



## brsdrgn

Btw, it looks these two BAs in the nozzle is like inside a tube so the sound coming from those 13 BAs can go around of them. I also see plenty of 30095. Should we expect this sound metallic?


----------



## docentore

brsdrgn said:


> (...) Should we expect this sound metallic?


With 15 Bellsing drivers?


----------



## unifutomaki

docentore said:


> With 15 Bellsing drivers?



I'd be surprised if it didn't sound like a tin can


----------



## Gesugao

Tfw your IEM sounds like a shrieking banshee


----------



## activatorfly

Can imagine HBB looking at the FR graph....aghast!


----------



## jant71

Winni said:


> Inside view of the TRN BA15:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little rocketlaunchers 😊



I've seen that before. In those TOHO Godzilla movies the Japanese military rolled those out didn't they??


----------



## RikudouGoku

Guess they couldnt sell the regular black hole and had to make it cheaper. I prefer the looks of this one though.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Guess they couldnt sell the regular black hole and had to make it cheaper. I prefer the looks of this one though.



The normal shelled Black Hole had quite a weird looking graph. But I would think the wooden shells here may make the tuning different in terms of resonance and stuff?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> The normal shelled Black Hole had quite a weird looking graph. But I would think the wooden shells here may make the tuning different in terms of resonance and stuff?


yes, the graph on this one should definitely looks different, the vents probably making the biggest changes.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wonder if there is something special about DDs having a semi-open shell.

Like, all these new DDs are all semi-open. FD5, Illumination, Zen, Black-hole/mini. 

Same as with the legendary EX800ST/EX1000.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder if there is something special about DDs having a semi-open shell.
> 
> Like, all these new DDs are all semi-open. FD5, Illumination, Zen, Black-hole/mini.
> 
> Same as with the legendary EX800ST/EX1000.


Wonder if it's coincidence that both the HD800 and the EX1000 have a massive 5-6kHz spike.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Wonder if it's coincidence that both the HD800 and the EX1000 have a massive 5-6kHz spike.


That 5k peak needs to be reduced with eq on the EX800ST (and also to fill in the 3.8k dip).


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> That 5k peak needs to be reduced with eq on the EX800ST (and also to fill in the 3.8k dip).


Have you tried spiral dot on it. Seen it's very good at flattening peaks as in the case of brooko's FiiO F9 Pro. Although you can't exactly predict it's effect. I'd assume it's worth a shot.

As for EQ. Do you compromise the EX800ST's staging by flattening the 5kHz spike?

Also the OG Black Hole seems to peak at somewhere around 5.5kHz...


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Have you tried spiral dot on it. Seen it's very good at flattening peaks as in the case of brooko's FiiO F9 Pro. Although you can't exactly predict it's effect. I'd assume it's worth a shot.
> 
> As for EQ. Do you compromise the EX800ST's staging by flattening the 5kHz spike?
> 
> Also the OG Black Hole seems to peak at somewhere around 5.5kHz...


I use the type E tips with it. As wide-bore tips only increases treble quantity for me.

Using my EQ preset with it does reduce some of the airy sound and soundstage it has in stock but makes it much more relaxing and more fun due to the bass boost.  But if you reduce only the 5k peak it doesnt change the soundstage and airyness that much.


----------



## JEHL

Well just as I was wondering if I saw a new Audeze IEM, Crinacle unboxes the Euclid... And is quite a bit of a wallet buster. Although it seems to be tuned much better than its open back cousins.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is how i'd describe the KZ DQ6. transparent. clear. wide stage. hard hitting bass that's tight, and excellent detail retrieval.





courierdriver said:


> Sounds like my cup of tea! Definitely going to grab a set during Aliexpress birthday sale next month!


I just got mine.  I fully concur.   I just hope the mid bass calms some over time, personal preference.  Technically impressive!


----------



## jant71 (Feb 5, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Wonder if there is something special about DDs having a semi-open shell.
> 
> Like, all these new DDs are all semi-open. FD5, Illumination, Zen, Black-hole/mini.
> 
> Same as with the legendary EX800ST/EX1000.



Semi-open always breaths better and deals with back pressure and can be better against resonance. Like everything else it needs to be done well but porting/venting to semi open is tried and true method of improving speaker performance esp. in IEMS that seal in the front with tips. More predictable in single drivers so we see it used most there.




B9Scrambler said:


> Also had a set arrive today, so here's a crappy unboxing vid to accompany Jant's impressions  Haven't put in enough listening time to say anything beyond the bass quality is awesome.



Thinking I'm liking the ZEN mids/vocals best so far. I took them on the commute today. Very nice. Should have used the clip as the cable braids and winter coat open zippers don't mix to well  and the cable has a bit of weight the clip can deal with better when on the move. Isolation quite good for me with the ZEN which may vary a smidge on how the housing fits in the ear and how much it adds to the isolation. I do love how easy to drive the DUNU are. Should be good for Bluetooth when I get around to trying that, easier on battery life and more volume headroom. Easy to drive for things like this, my A26 as I swapped to that from my Hidiz and later I'll test out the Cowon...




Very handsome look together and the Zen adopt the Sony's warmth. So the bass is more a focus now than with Hidiz.


----------



## claud W

Killin it with Weekend using Dunu Titan 6. Big Be DD . Chrispy treble  and decent bass. Cheap!!


----------



## claud W

My new IEM break in stack.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> I just got mine.  I fully concur.   I just hope the mid bass calms some over time, personal preference.  Technically impressive!



Mid bass does. these are triple dynamics, so they need burn in. I was not impressed OOTB, but they really open up, are technically impressive, and spikes and mid bass settle down.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Mid bass does. these are triple dynamics, so they need burn in. I was not impressed OOTB, but they really open up, are technically impressive, and spikes and mid bass settle down.


Well, that bodes well, b/c I was impressed OOTB, and they are already starting to sound better.  What is so special about these tri-DDs where they can present crazy amounts of detail, with remarkable treble that’s natural sounding?  Whether one likes it or not, the exciting and dynamic sound is impressive.


----------



## sutosuto

IEMusic said:


> Well, that bodes well, b/c I was impressed OOTB, and they are already starting to sound better.  What is so special about these tri-DDs where they can present crazy amounts of detail, with remarkable treble that’s natural sounding?  Whether one likes it or not, the exciting and dynamic sound is impressive.


Even comparable to your other 3DD, UM 3DT? 😱


----------



## IEMusic

sutosuto said:


> Even comparable to your other 3DD, UM 3DT? 😱


There is a similarity in presentation, but I’m certainly not ready to make any comparisons between the 2.  However, given the price of the DQ6, it‘s a VERY easy recommendation.  If nothing else, to satisfy one’s curiosity regarding tri-DD IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

sutosuto said:


> Even comparable to your other 3DD, UM 3DT? 😱



This is a $25.00 iem that KZ actually did RIGHT. They hang right in there with anything i got from $100-300. Am I gonna say they are technically better than say the A7, Trio, XBA300, UE TF10, Dunu DN2000J, or CL2's? I'm not gonna say that at all, but for $25.00...well...let's just say @IEMusic knows what he speaks of, and has great gear, and i think i got a pretty good ear too. They are magnificent budget triple dynamics. @activatorfly, hurry up and get yours so you can join us in the TRUTH. lol


----------



## CamWuu

I've had the best week of my entire life in the stock market and want to buy something cool with linsouls  cny discounts. What do you all think of the Thieaudio Monarch and Clairevoyance


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Timbre on the DQ6 is very lifelike. Very accurate. one of my favorite things about them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I've had the best week of my entire life in the stock market and want to buy something cool with linsouls  cny discounts. What do you all think of the Thieaudio Monarch and Clairevoyance



You need to be getting the Zen, bro. Everything Zen. Forget those hybrids.


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You need to be getting the Zen, bro. Everything Zen. Forget those hybrids.


I'm gonna get roasted but them thangs ugly


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I'm gonna get roasted but them thangs ugly


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I'm gonna get roasted but them thangs ugly



Also pull out your $25.00 and make sure you get the KZ DQ6, so you know value in budget, so you have that perspective, plus they will jazz your ears.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

We're in the business of putting out hideous products with horrible treble extension. Yep, that's us.


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Also pull out your $25.00 and make sure you get the KZ DQ6, so you know value in budget, so you have that perspective, plus they will jazz your ears.


I already have a lot of iems just want a top tier set. I have the dt3 blessing2 ae3 yume fan orb


----------



## courierdriver

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We're in the business of putting out hideous products with horrible treble extension. Yep, that's us.


Lmao! Good one! I actually like most of your product line (at least on paper). There seems to be something for almost everyone, but sadly I find much of your better sounding stuff unaffordable for my budget. Those that are, are still surpassed or can be equivalent at a lesser price. Just my opinion. I'm going to buy the KZ DQ6 with my own money next month on Aliexpress's birthday sale. If you want to send me an equivalent priced iem that you guys are building for review; I'd be happy to compare them. No BS, don't expect to keep your product. I'll give you my honest opinion...whether I  like it or not. If you want it back, YOU pay shipping costs back to Asia.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> I already have a lot of iems just want a top tier set. I have the dt3 blessing2 ae3 yume fan orb



None of those are top tier, so if you want that, and you're not jazzed with the way the Zen looks, then maybe it's time for you ro get into the EE Odin, JVC HA-FW10000 or the *Sony IER-Z1R*.


----------



## IEMusic

CamWuu said:


> I already have a lot of iems just want a top tier set. I have the dt3 blessing2 ae3 yume fan orb


Just get the Oriolus Traillii.


----------



## jwbrent (Feb 6, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> Just get the Oriolus Traillii.



Heck, why stop there, get a qdc Blue Dragon for 12K! 🤣


----------



## CamWuu (Feb 6, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> None of those are top tier, so if you want that, and you're not jazzed with the way the Zen looks, then maybe it's time for you ro get into the EE Odin, JVC HA-FW10000 or the *Sony IER-Z1R*.


Lol I know those aren't top tier hence me asking what's hot right now in that sect..... nvm

I don't think I'm gonna over think it I'm gonna probably go with the Volt, I absolutely love my moms


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Timbre on the DQ6 is very lifelike. Very accurate. one of my favorite things about them.


I wonder if mine are defective, or if i have the wrong tips, because they sound flat and lifeless.


----------



## chickenmoon

You guys made me buy my first KZ in years...

If you're into nice bargains and don't mind a fixed cable, there are still some Hidizs Seeds for around £20, I just bought a couple of backup units.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I wonder if mine are defective, or if i have the wrong tips, because they sound flat and lifeless.



Yeah, these aren't lifeless and flat, so if tip rolling doesn't work, you might have a defective driver?


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 6, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hallelujah!!! WOW! I received my brand spankin' new Sony A55 to basically upgrade and replace my A45, and i put in the Mr Walkman firmware and holy smokes, it immediately elevated the sound to the level of my Hiby R5!! The features and sound improved, and leaves the sound of my A45 in the dust. apparently i can also use this firmware for my A45, so i'm going to do that, though even with exFAT, it will only read up to 256GB chips, so i'll probably just upload the firmware, then retire it with my other old ass Sony's. The sound of the A55 now is incredibly wide, spacious, airy, with very articulate and punchy bass, with extended but very controlled highs. Extremely transparent, like the Hiby. It's even thinner and smaller than the A45. I'm so glad I didn't buy the android run A105 or higher Sony. The battery is going to last way longer, and I imagine the sound can't get much better for the money, so i'm extremely satisfied and now I get to keep going into yet another decade with the sony house sound in my ears.






The sony NW A55 with Mr Walkman's latest FE v2 mod is the king. I bought one two days ago as it was on a big sale. Thought the stock firmware was meh, but this FE v2 mod really makes the soundstage holographic with great layering and dynamics. Also went to unlock the region volume limiter (europe) to Japan version (no volume cap). Battery life is great too. Thanks @kmmbd and @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2  for the excellent rec! Thanks @MrWalkman for the great mod too!

Only thing is the A55 can't drive demanding stuff like high impedance cans or planars, but for most IEMs it does a great job with no hiss. It does appear a bit weaker than some other budget DAPs like the shanling Q1 in terms of absolute power output. Also a pity about the lame propetiary charging cable. Nevertheless, would recommend it for those that wanna hear the typical buttery smooth sony house sound, very good to chill to music with it!


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 6, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The sony NW A55 with Mr Walkman's latest FE v2 mod is the king. I bought one two days ago as it was on a big sale. Thought the stock firmware was meh, but this FE v2 mod really makes the soundstage holographic with great layering and dynamics. Also went to unlock the region volume limiter (europe) to Japan version (no volume cap). Battery life is great too. Thanks @kmmbd and @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2  for the excellent rec! Thanks @MrWalkman for the great mod too!
> 
> Only thing is the A55 can't drive demanding stuff like high impedance cans or planars, but for most IEMs it does a great job with no hiss. It does appear a bit weaker than some other budget DAPs like the shanling Q1 in terms of absolute power output. Also a pity about the lame propetiary charging cable. Nevertheless, would recommend it for those that wanna hear the typical buttery smooth sony house sound, very good to chill to music with it!



OMG welcome to the Walkman club!! 

I'm going to be whacked over the head by objectivists for saying this, but there's something about the Sony Walkman sound that (when paired with a transducer you like) really makes you feel the emotions being conveyed by the music and become immersed in it. I have never experienced anything like that from any other source.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> OMG welcome to the Walkman club!!
> 
> I'm going to be whacked over the head by objectivists for saying this, but there's something about the Sony Walkman sound that (when paired with a transducer you like) really makes you feel the emotions being conveyed by the music and become immersed in it. I have never experienced anything like that from any other source.



+1

The Sony Walkman is quite coloured in the FR, but sometimes instead of over analyzing stuff, it is good to take a step back and just enjoy the music for what it is. Definitely a keeper set for me with the firmware mods from MrWalkman. Sometimes (I'm the first guilty party to put up my hand), we are too fixated on specs and measurements and audio gear. We kind of fall into the trap of buying audio gear to listen to the music, rather than buying music to listen with our gear, like the tail wagging the dog instead of the normal way round.


----------



## yorosello

Dropping my review of Acoustune HS1300SS for those who interested with the new line up from Acoustune.

https://www.thebartenderd.com/post/acoustune-hs1300ss-review-new-experience


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is a $25.00 iem that KZ actually did RIGHT. They hang right in there with anything i got from $100-300. Am I gonna say they are technically better than say the A7, Trio, XBA300, UE TF10, Dunu DN2000J, or CL2's? I'm not gonna say that at all, but for $25.00...well...let's just say @IEMusic knows what he speaks of, and has great gear, and i think i got a pretty good ear too. They are magnificent budget triple dynamics. @activatorfly, hurry up and get yours so you can join us in the TRUTH. lol


I am a truther....my pair are in transit!


----------



## RikudouGoku

With that name I expected 9 drivers lol.


----------



## Poganin

Damn, that Norn looks gorgeous!


----------



## jant71

unifutomaki said:


> OMG welcome to the Walkman club!!
> 
> I'm going to be whacked over the head by objectivists for saying this, but there's something about the Sony Walkman sound that (when paired with a transducer you like) really makes you feel the emotions being conveyed by the music and become immersed in it. I have never experienced anything like that from any other source.



Though I don't know what they were doing with the A45 and seem the A55 as well. I went back to the A26 for both the sound and tactile controls. Sounds better and more Sony than the A45 and since I broke one and got a replacement I had to of them and they certainly lost something from that Sony sound. Thankfully the newer ones now have MrWalkman firmware that improves them. Not sure what they were doing there. Perhaps they held back on the newer A's SQ potential for the benefit of the higher models. Hate when things are "crippled" in any way to make the top models better.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 6, 2021)

Pouring on the Sony Dap praise. My ZX300 I got a few years back I have been using mostly for burn in purposes due to the longer battery life. Newer daps like the IBasso DX160 and even Shanlings older flagship dap the M5s had a straight out better sound from them at a similar price point. This is with the stock firmware that is.

Then Mr Walkman comes into the scene and introduces some new hacked firmwares that he has created. Admittedly I had my doubts. I mean how much of an effect can a firmware can do for sound right?

Fast forward to today. Somehow this dude got the ZX300 to sound like the WM1Z? Wut? No way right? I been using the newest firmware he created on my ZX300 called the project Z and I can confirm. It took an excellent player into a different territory in sound that is hard to describe until you do this for yourself. 

This new sound signature not only throws the notion that Sony is guilty of limiting their DAPs based on software but it also shows just how good Sony did with their hardware which has more potential than you would imagine.

I have a new appreciation for my old ZX300 which I came dangerously close to selling off. It has now shot up to be one of my favorite players to date. All due to to a software tweak. Brilliant don't describe what this man has done with these DAPs.

If you have ever been curious about Sony sound. Now is the time to explore as them old Sony players got an entirely new life because of this guy. I actually feel bad for folks that never ended up holding onto their old ZX300 long enough to find out their true potential.

You wont believe how capable them old Sony players really are. Brilliant just brilliant how great the old ZX300 sounds. Wish he can do this for all my players. Lol.


----------



## CamWuu

Isn't it beautiful? LOVE this setup


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i did the FW update for both my A45 and A55, and it's turned them both into my go to DAPS! lol Now like mentioned earlier, the FW doesn't really increase the power much, as Sony isn't the most powerful DAPS period, but with my Mont Blanc's or Q1 III, they are a marvel to listen to, and just envelop you with that Sony house sound. Old becomes new again with a stroke of an update.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Isn't it beautiful? LOVE this setup



Volt and Totem. Your mom has a great audio set up there.


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Volt and Totem. Your mom has a great audio set up there.


Quit rubbing it in that I only get to borrow it


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Saturday mood...


----------



## jmwant

Shozy has released the Black Hole Mini From the pictures it seems like the shell is woodcarved. Theres no other Info in this, but I guess it'd be single DD like it's bigger brother. On another note, is wooden shell the recent trend ?I saw the BGVP DM8 has an woodcarving version too.

https://hifigo.com/collections/shozy/products/shozy-black-hole-mini


----------



## CamWuu

My entire inventory is up for sale if anyone's interested let me know.

Dt3
Blessing2
Orb/Fan
Yume
Ae3
Kinera bd005 pro
Tiandirenhe td2

Phillips Fidelio x2hr as well

Shoot an offer!

Looking to upgrade to 2 sets that I love


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah, these aren't lifeless and flat, so if tip rolling doesn't work, you might have a defective driver?


They sound the same on both sides, and the odds of all drivers being defective seem low, so I'll try tip rolling. Any suggestions?


----------



## IEMusic

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> They sound the same on both sides, and the odds of all drivers being defective seem low, so I'll try tip rolling. Any suggestions?


Right now, my favorite is the SpinFit CP360.  I like that it tames the treble slightly, so it’s not as piercing, yet it doesn’t hurt the imaging and soundstage.  It also grips very tightly to the thinner nozzle.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> They sound the same on both sides, and the odds of all drivers being defective seem low, so I'll try tip rolling. Any suggestions?



I'm using UE silicone tips. I was using JVC Spiral Dot tips, but i found the UE silicones fit me better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 6, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> My entire inventory is up for sale if anyone's interested let me know.
> 
> Dt3
> Blessing2
> ...



That was quick lol This is what i was talking about when i said it's better to find one or two sound sigs that you love and find that preference. Now you got all these you want to sell, at a loss.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm using UE silicone tips. I was using JVC Spiral Dot tips, but i found the UE silicones fit me better.


I found the SpiralDots fit well, and sound great, with excellent imaging, but the treble was a little too sharp for my tastes.  Final E tips also fit well, and the tonality was great with them, but imaging suffered a little bit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

But i'm currently selling my LZ A7, NF Audio NM2+ and Sony Z5 (with brand new Sony mic cable). I'll be posting the ad very soon in the headfi classifieds.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That was quick lol This is what i was talking about when i said it's better to find one or two sound sigs that you love and find that preference. Now you got all these you want to see, at a loss.


Yep, but I guess he’ll make up whatever he loses in IEMs with gains in the stock market. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Isn't it beautiful? LOVE this setup


What dap she's using? DX160 Blue?


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> What dap she's using? DX160 Blue?


She hated the day she uses her amp most times. When mobile she uses her new note and a dongle


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm using UE silicone tips. I was using JVC Spiral Dot tips, but i found the UE silicones fit me better.


Holy tip sensitivity, batman. I just tried 4 silicone BGVP tips and they all sounded radically different. One pair sounds terrific with slamming bass. The sound stage is terrific. Mids are very good, especially vocals and electric guitars. The vocals in particular are especially intelligible. I do find myself hoping for some BA or piezo detail in the trebles, but otherwise these are terrific... with the right tips.


----------



## CamWuu (Feb 6, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> Right now, my favorite is the SpinFit CP360.  I like that it tames the treble slightly, so it’s not as piercing, yet it doesn’t hurt the imaging and soundstage.  It also grips very tightly to the thinner nozzle.


I love the 360s too. Also found the dots fit well too, I've also found myself enjoying them with the xelastic too. As well as the Queen tips the silicone covered foam ones

And I definitely wish I had listened to everyone who told me to get two nice pair and go from there instead of going the route I did but I guess I have to chalk it up to a learning experience since I can't go back in time just yet, I'm sure Elon has something in the works for that though 

You were all very right and I was hasty and dumb


----------



## sutosuto

What is the connector type used by DQ6? Is it the standard 2pin or QDC?

Thanks


----------



## slex

sutosuto said:


> What is the connector type used by DQ6? Is it the standard 2pin or QDC?
> 
> Thanks


qdc


----------



## sutosuto

slex said:


> qdc


Thanks


----------



## slex

sutosuto said:


> Thanks


dun mention it! I was on DQ6 whole last night!☺️


----------



## IEMusic

sutosuto said:


> What is the connector type used by DQ6? Is it the standard 2pin or QDC?
> 
> Thanks


qdc - nevermind.  Was slow with response.


----------



## slex

IEMusic said:


> qdc - nevermind.  Was slow with response.


Did you own an DQ6? I find the tuning better then 3DT from my perspective but not it's resolution , transparency and transient! ☺️


----------



## IEMusic

slex said:


> Did you own an DQ6? I find the tuning better then 3DT from my perspective but not it's resolution , transparency and transient! ☺


I think the 3DT is a couple levels above the DQ6 technically, with more refinement, but not 13x better of course.  For perspective, the 3DT could end up becoming my personal all-time favorite IEM.  It’s still early on, but I can easily say the DQ6‘s quality of sound, _for my tastes_, is at least on par with what I’ve experienced up to the $200 range.  I think it is actually complementary to the 3DT.   The 3DT has a more balanced tuning, and is by far my favorite IEM for orchestral/symphonic music.   The timbral accuracy is also better on the 3DT.   The DQ6 is more V-shaped, but a more “mature” V-shaped tuning, w/o very recessed mids.  Vocals are presented nicely.   The DQ3 is the more bombastic of the two, and probably better suited for rap, pop, some rock, EDM, though tuning preferences are ultimately a matter of taste and music preference.

I‘m apparently very much a fan of the tri-DD setup, though I’m not really interested in the Dmagic 3D, due to cost, and impressions/reviews thus far, reporting that it sounds more like a BA IEM.  I’m just being honest here with my personal opinion, and am not trying to overhype these IEMs.   There may be many who don’t find that it suits their tastes, so take everything with a grain of salt.  For the price, though, the DQ6 is a great way to try this driver design out for yourself.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> I think the 3DT is a couple levels above the DQ6 technically, with more refinement, but not 13x better of course.  For perspective, the 3DT could end up becoming my personal all-time favorite IEM.  It’s still early on, but I can easily say the DQ6‘s quality of sound, _for my tastes_, is at least on par with what I’ve experienced up to the $200 range.  I think it is actually complementary to the 3DT.   The 3DT has a more balanced tuning, and is by far my favorite IEM for orchestral/symphonic music.   The timbral accuracy is also better on the 3DT.   The DQ6 is more V-shaped, but a more “mature” V-shaped tuning, w/o very recessed mids.  Vocals are presented nicely.   The DQ3 is the more bombastic of the two, and probably better suited for rap, pop, some rock, EDM, though tuning preferences are ultimately a matter of taste and music preference.
> 
> I‘m apparently very much a fan of the tri-DD setup, though I’m not really interested in the Dmagic 3D, due to cost, and impressions/reviews thus far, reporting that it sounds more like a BA IEM.  I’m just being honest here with my personal opinion, and am not trying to overhype these IEMs.   There may be many who don’t find that it suits their tastes, so take everything with a grain of salt.  For the price, though, the DQ6 is a great way to try this driver design out for yourself.


DQ6 are nice, indeed.
Actually, they share a lot of BA-like traits (balance, resolution) to me being unmistakably dynamic.

Mature V is a very good description. The capable bass is there but not overwhelming.

The fit is really nice. Definitely a no-brainer for $25 (I got my first pair for close to $35)


----------



## emer08

Dsnuts said:


> Pouring on the Sony Dap praise. My ZX300 I got a few years back I have been using mostly for burn in purposes due to the longer battery life. Newer daps like the IBasso DX160 and even Shanlings older flagship dap the M5s had a straight out better sound from them at a similar price point. This is with the stock firmware that is.
> 
> Then Mr Walkman comes into the scene and introduces some new hacked firmwares that he has created. Admittedly I had my doubts. I mean how much of an effect can a firmware can do for sound right?
> 
> Fast forward to today. Somehow this dude got the ZX300 to sound like the WM1Z? Wut? No way right? I been using the newest firmware he created on my ZX300 called the project Z and I can confirm. It took an excellent player into a different territory in sound that is hard to describe until you do this for yourself.


 DX160 or ZX300 on pure sq alone?


----------



## CamWuu (Feb 7, 2021)

I might keep the dt3 and blessing because I really do like them alot. I like them all but I would trade the orb+yume+ae3+fan+ibassoit00 if it meant getting something the quality of the volt


----------



## KarmaPhala

emer08 said:


> DX160 or ZX300 on pure sq alone?



Pure SQ alone I think both are comparable. t depends on what cans you pair it with, zx300 has lower balanced power output than dx160. The latest chi-fi trend though, they require power to shine.


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 7, 2021)

MT300 with the Knowles BF-1999 damper on its 33518 driver.

It sounds unique as ever. Probably most colored sound out of all my IEMs. I need about 30 mins of brain burn-in to assimilate every time I use it.




Added Tanchjim filter.




Time to EQ




Sounds pretty good with house music now


----------



## BubisUK

Random Amazon discovery time 😃 will see what are these random iem's are all about later on today.


----------



## iFi audio

brsdrgn said:


> OH BOY! OH BOY...



Geez, I remember that years back Jude had a joke vid (the 1st of April) about 20BA IEMs, but it seems that we're getting there


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 7, 2021)

emer08 said:


> DX160 or ZX300 on pure sq alone?



DX160 has its share if issues which is well noted. Wifi and Bluetooth is sub par on it. This is where I feel IBasso cut some corners if that matters to you. SQ wise however it is still the best bang for buck sound quality for the price point. Wide smooth with slight warm excellent dynamics and detailed. It has a very versatile tuning and sounds great with just about every type of earphone and headphone you can think of. This being said it has one sound signature which most DAPs now a days do

ZX300 has 2 top firmwares not counting the previous firmwares you can get as well with distinct differences in sound tunings. FEv2 firmware gives the best balanced wide and dynamic detailed sound and the new Project Z gives an even wider more dimensional warm smooth sound production.  Both firmwares I can argue can be a different DAP unto itself. While the ZX300 has less power than the DX160. It has about double the battery life and way better bluetooth. It isnt made for streaming though, from what I understand the DX160 isnt great at streaming even though it is an android player due to the limitation of the wifi ability.


----------



## cleg

Some time ago Whizzer A15 and A15 Pro were crazy popular among ex-USSR community, but then the company switched to some TWS models and lost this momentum. But with Kylin HE01 they definitely can return their former glory. New affordable earphones offer a well-balanced sound combined with a stylish design. Here is my video


----------



## jwbrent

iFi audio said:


> Geez, I remember that years back Jude had a joke vid (the 1st of April) about 20BA IEMs, but it seems that we're getting there



64 Audio has an 18 driver IEM, so I won’t be surprised if a 20 driver hits the market at some time ... more is better, right? At least marketing wise.


----------



## JEHL

Is the MT300's TDK driver capable of midrange then?


----------



## BubisUK

I would give these a recommendation if you feel adventurous for a random IEM. For 23£ it is a steal. A detailed crisp sound, not bloated bass, that has a good punch when it is necessary and bigger than average sound stage. 👍


----------



## jmwant

NiceHCK released it's flagship earbuds, the EBX21.
It's got a large 14.2mm driver. I wish there were  two pin option though. Only available in MMCX.


----------



## Dsnuts

jmwant said:


> NiceHCK released it's flagship earbuds, the EBX21.
> It's got a large 14.2mm driver. I wish there were  two pin option though. Only available in MMCX.




Will report how these are once I get em.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Will report how these are once I get em.


I got them on the way as well. Hopefully it is good. So far they got 2 out of 3 buds (that I have tried) that are great. (MX500, ME80 are great, didnt like the B40)


----------



## ChrisOc

JEHL said:


> Is the MT300's TDK driver capable of midrange then?



The driver combination is 10mm Carbon DD, Knowles 33518 BA and 7mm TDK EST. 

The impression I get is the TDK EST handles the highs and the Knowles BA the midrange. To my ears the midrange is glorious, although not forward. The drivers are generally slightly held back, giving a restrained but enchanting delivery. 

The MT300 is a good demonstration of the difference between volume and loudness. When you increase the volume it seems to open up to fill space (volume) as opposed to blasting your ears (loud). Each time you increase the volume the sound appears to "expand" rather than "shout". I think that is because the tuning is truly sedate, not aggressive and in your face.

So to answer your question, in my view, all the drivers are highly capable but restrained in their tuning.

Although I have to say the TDK ESTs are much more Piezo-like (thinner) than the Sonion ESTs (more body). However, as always, the tuning is what matters and these are well tuned.


----------



## claud W (Feb 7, 2021)

My MT 300 is still in the box. Just finished breaking in Dunu Titan 6 and hooked up KB ear Believe for 100 + hours of break in this week. I initially attached a 16 core copper cable, but it was too over detailed with sharp treble. Switched out to a Dark Jade graphene and....YES. Even sounds good enough now to occasionally enjoy during break in. Anybody find a great cable for the MT 300??


----------



## ChrisOc

claud W said:


> My MT 300 is still in the box. Just finished breaking in Dunu Titan 6 and hooked up KB ear Believe for 100 + hours of break in this week. I initially attached a 16 core copper cable, but it was too over detailed with sharp treble. Switched out to a Dark Jade graphene and....YES. Even sounds good enough now to occasionally enjoy during break in. Anybody find a great cable for the MT 300??



Usually I would swap cables and switch to a balanced cable. However for the MT300, I stuck to almost everything as was in the box, except the tips. 

I use the Misodiko silicone sheathed foam tips to improve isolation and the sub-bass and it works very well for me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> The driver combination is 10mm Carbon DD, Knowles 33518 BA and 7mm TDK EST.
> 
> The impression I get is the TDK EST handles the highs and the Knowles BA the midrange. To my ears the midrange is glorious, although not forward. The drivers are generally slightly held back, giving a restrained but enchanting delivery.
> 
> ...



Perfect description. Well said.


----------



## nraymond

jmwant said:


> NiceHCK released it's flagship earbuds, the EBX21.
> It's got a large 14.2mm driver. I wish there were  two pin option though. Only available in MMCX.



I’ll be interested only if it is as good as the Yincrow X6 (which is excellent).


----------



## CamWuu

Actually just gonna keep the orb dt3 and blessing, and give my mom half what she paid for her setup so we can share it fairly. Everything else can go which is still 8 sets lol but I'm not buying anything else, no need. Those 4 are all awesome with the cables we have. I love the OS849 so much, if anyone needs a new YY cable, nice, electro acousti, faa, or effect audio virtuoso lmk


----------



## IEMusic

CamWuu said:


> Actually just gonna keep the orb dt3 and blessing, and give my mom half what she paid for her setup so we can share it fairly. Everything else can go which is still 8 sets lol but I'm not buying anything else, no need. Those 4 are all awesome with the cables we have. I love the OS849 so much, if anyone needs a new YY cable, nice, electro acousti, faa, or effect audio virtuoso lmk


Yes!  Seriously, take your time, enjoy what you have, continue to figure out what you do and don’t like, see what comes out in the future, then consider getting your TOTL later,


----------



## JEHL

Volt vs Clairvoyance?


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> The driver combination is 10mm Carbon DD, Knowles 33518 BA and 7mm TDK EST.
> 
> The impression I get is the TDK EST handles the highs and the Knowles BA the midrange. To my ears the midrange is glorious, although not forward. The drivers are generally slightly held back, giving a restrained but enchanting delivery.
> 
> ...


Yes, the TDK EST is tuned very well, much better than the EST in the Shuoer Tape (original). It is also preferable to any piezo I have heard so far ( I have three different IEMs with a piezo driver).


----------



## Strifeff7 (Feb 8, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> She hated the day she uses her amp most times. When mobile she uses her new note and a dongle



I don't understand why someone doesn't own a bluetooth device like BTR5,
so much better than a note+dongle combo,


----------



## lgcubana

Strifeff7 said:


> I don't understand why someone doesn't own a BTR5,


For me, the PEQ, in the Qudelix-5K and I still have my ES100, as a backup


----------



## unifutomaki

Strifeff7 said:


> I don't understand why someone doesn't own a BTR5,



Very uninterested in Bluetooth generally, and already have a brilliant DAP


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> For me, the PEQ, in the Qudelix-5K and I still have my ES100, as a backup


I now built few different configurations around Tempotec V1a as a transport (2 SD cards were needed and MSEB (!)).
Then Sonata HD pro is unbeatable by price/capabilities, thank you @baskingshark  (the combo of V1a and HD pro was just a touch above $100).
Having some money left, I also got BTR5 for balanced ESS (and a competent DAC as well) and Hidisz S9 for AK4393 (still coming...) and BTR3K just happened - a really cute one


----------



## Poganin

ChrisOc said:


> The MT300 is a good demonstration of the difference between volume and loudness. When you increase the volume it seems to open up to fill space (volume) as opposed to blasting your ears (loud). Each time you increase the volume the sound appears to "expand" rather than "shout". I think that is because the tuning is truly sedate, not aggressive and in your face.


I second this, having personally discovered this relationship between MT300 and volume. I've been rocking it for the past few days but for some reason it sounded thin and tinny to me, with nasal vocals, when it had never happened before. But I gave it two more ticks of volume out of the BTR5 and lo and behold, it's back to sounding great without being excessively loud (I don't normally listen very loudly). Then I went a step further and gave it a balanced cable (the 4-core NiceHCK pure silver thing; compared to Tripowin C8 the connectors were so hard to insert into the iem sockets that I think they'll survive a nuclear explosion, now). The MT300 filled out nicely as a result.


----------



## Strifeff7

lgcubana said:


> For me, the PEQ, in the Qudelix-5K and I still have my ES100, as a backup


yes, I mean high quality bluetooth in general,
Q5K, ES100, BTR5, and maybe alot other that I cannot mention.


----------



## Strifeff7

unifutomaki said:


> Very uninterested in Bluetooth generally, and already have a brilliant DAP


he's already mention it,
doesn't interested in dap/amp,
but he use a note and a cheap dongle instead,


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> The driver combination is 10mm Carbon DD, Knowles 33518 BA and 7mm TDK EST.
> 
> The impression I get is the TDK EST handles the highs and the Knowles BA the midrange. To my ears the midrange is glorious, although not forward. The drivers are generally slightly held back, giving a restrained but enchanting delivery.
> 
> ...



Can you say whether the MT300 uses a standard MMCX connector?
The exploded view on the Linsoul website makes it look like some sort of proprietary connector.


----------



## Poganin

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you say whether the MT300 uses a standard MMCX connector?
> The exploded view on the Linsoul website makes it look like some sort of proprietary connector.


It's a proprietary connector, but it takes regular cables. The added feature is that it has a thread for a screw-on cap that keeps the cable securely in place.


----------



## ChrisOc

unifutomaki said:


> Can you say whether the MT300 uses a standard MMCX connector?
> The exploded view on the Linsoul website makes it look like some sort of proprietary connector.



MMCX cables fit with no issue. 

As @Poganin said the additional feature is a screw-on cap, which does not prevent a standard MMCX cable from slotting into place as the screw cap is attached to the original cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

IEMusic said:


> I think the 3DT is a couple levels above the DQ6 technically, with more refinement, but not 13x better of course.  For perspective, the 3DT could end up becoming my personal all-time favorite IEM.  It’s still early on, but I can easily say the DQ6‘s quality of sound, _for my tastes_, is at least on par with what I’ve experienced up to the $200 range.  I think it is actually complementary to the 3DT.   The 3DT has a more balanced tuning, and is by far my favorite IEM for orchestral/symphonic music.   The timbral accuracy is also better on the 3DT.   The DQ6 is more V-shaped, but a more “mature” V-shaped tuning, w/o very recessed mids.  Vocals are presented nicely.   The DQ3 is the more bombastic of the two, and probably better suited for rap, pop, some rock, EDM, though tuning preferences are ultimately a matter of taste and music preference.
> 
> I‘m apparently very much a fan of the tri-DD setup, though I’m not really interested in the Dmagic 3D, due to cost, and impressions/reviews thus far, reporting that it sounds more like a BA IEM.  I’m just being honest here with my personal opinion, and am not trying to overhype these IEMs.   There may be many who don’t find that it suits their tastes, so take everything with a grain of salt.  For the price, though, the DQ6 is a great way to try this driver design out for yourself.


Do you happen to have the (S...F...) MT300? ...And, how do they compare to your favorite IEM, 3DT?


----------



## tgx78

1clearhead said:


> Do you happen to have the (S...F...) MT300? ...And, how do they compare to your favorite IEM, 3DT?



I have both. 3DT is much better than the MT300.


----------



## 1clearhead

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you say whether the MT300 uses a standard MMCX connector?
> The exploded view on the Linsoul website makes it look like some sort of proprietary connector.


It can accept the standard MMCX cables, or the specialty MMCX/Screw-on type cables as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

tgx78 said:


> I have both. 3DT is much better than the MT300.


That sounds very interesting to know. Can you elaborate more on the details? ...I might just want to save up for the 3DT.


----------



## tgx78

The MT300 unit I have sounds little harsher, can appear less natural in tone, and its presentation is a little more congested compared to the 3DT. The more balanced and cohesive 3DT sounds more realistic and open. Both are detailed and dynamic IEMs but I prefer the 3DT’s tuning and driver implementation more.


----------



## 1clearhead

tgx78 said:


> The MT300 unit I have sounds little harsher, can appear less natural in tone, and its presentation is a little more congested compared to the 3DT. The more balanced and cohesive 3DT sounds more realistic and open. Both are detailed and dynamic IEMs but I prefer the 3DT’s tuning and driver implementation more.


Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jmwant (Feb 8, 2021)

nraymond said:


> I’ll be interested only if it is as good as the Yincrow X6 (which is excellent).


One is $10, the other one $200+. I think they cater to two different segment of consumers. Let's wait until someone reviews it.


----------



## jmwant

jmwant said:


> Shozy has released the Black Hole Mini From the pictures it seems like the shell is woodcarved. Theres no other Info in this, but I guess it'd be single DD like it's bigger brother. On another note, is wooden shell the recent trend ?I saw the BGVP DM8 has an woodcarving version too.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/shozy/products/shozy-black-hole-mini


Update:
Found the detailed information on those:
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shozy-black-hole-mini-latest-semi-open-back-thuja-wood-iems-released


----------



## mochill

https://www.ebay.com/itm/audeep-CMo...-/254036650300?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## IEMusic

1clearhead said:


> Do you happen to have the (S...F...) MT300? ...And, how do they compare to your favorite IEM, 3DT?


I don’t have the MT300, but I think @tgx78 answered your question really well (just to let you know I’m not ignoring your question).


----------



## nraymond

jmwant said:


> One is $10, the other one $200+. I think they cater to two different segment of consumers. Let's wait until someone reviews it.



I should clarify my post with "for me" - perhaps due to the structure of my ears expensive earbuds (which tend to be metal, and thus heavier) have not sat well enough to get a seal, so they have been bass-lite. Lightweight plastic earbuds sit and seal well in my ear, but they usually don't have good sound quality. The Yincrow X6 is an exception:

https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18210205/yincrow-x6-earphones-review-specs-price

I'm certainly curious about any new earbuds, and hopefully reviewers will talk about fit, and maybe someone will have ears shaped similarly to mine.


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> I should clarify my post with "for me" - perhaps due to the structure of my ears expensive earbuds (which tend to be metal, and thus heavier) have not sat well enough to get a seal, so they have been bass-lite. Lightweight plastic earbuds sit and seal well in my ear, but they usually don't have good sound quality. The Yincrow X6 is an exception:
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18210205/yincrow-x6-earphones-review-specs-price
> 
> I'm certainly curious about any new earbuds, and hopefully reviewers will talk about fit, and maybe someone will have ears shaped similarly to mine.


The MX500 shell fit me the best as well for earbuds. Then again, most buds dont have bass anywhere close to iem quality/quantity....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> Update:
> Found the detailed information on those:
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shozy-black-hole-mini-latest-semi-open-back-thuja-wood-iems-released



A ton of talk about the shell, but hardly anything about the actual driver itself. what kind of driver is it that almost $700 in price warrants it?


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 8, 2021)

Just ordered these for 2 USD. Hoping it looks as nice as the pics.

SHINI S-520 Clip-on Headphones



Link:  For Shini s-520 3.5mm Stereo Mp4 Ear-Hook Game Sports Leisure Mobile Phone Universal Headset Ear Hook Headsets Wire Sports Earphones For Smart Phone | Lazada PH


----------



## PhonoPhi

sub30 said:


> Just ordered these for 2 USD. Hoping it looks as nice as the pics.
> 
> SHINI S-520 Clip-on Headphones
> 
> Link:  For Shini s-520 3.5mm Stereo Mp4 Ear-Hook Game Sports Leisure Mobile Phone Universal Headset Ear Hook Headsets Wire Sports Earphones For Smart Phone | Lazada PH


They are. I got few of Shinis, a nice intermediate between IEM and full-size headphones.



S-520 are most nice looking.
Q-940 are a bit more balanced.

Just make sure to protect the cables from being teared from the shells - they are quite prone to it, as my family members demonstrated


----------



## cappuchino

PhonoPhi said:


> They are. I got few of Shinis, a nice intermediate between IEM and full-size headphones.
> 
> S-520 are most nice looking.
> Q-940 are a bit more balanced.
> ...


Nice! The form factor is the major reason why I decided to buy them.

How does the S-520 sound? Bright? How about technicalities? And is there significant bass roll-off?

I plan to recable them with a spare I have lying around (from Faaeal Poppy)

I'm getting hyped for this 2 dollar headphone 🤣


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-...f-audio-nm2-and-sony-z5.954605/#post-16166186

Check these fantastic earphones out and hit me up if interested, or make an offer?!


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-...f-audio-nm2-and-sony-z5.954605/#post-16166186
> 
> Check these fantastic earphones out and hit me up if interested, or make an offer?!


I'll never sell NM2+.


----------



## activatorfly

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you say whether the MT300 uses a standard MMCX connector?
> The exploded view on the Linsoul website makes it look like some sort of proprietary connector.


Yes it takes standard MMCX....I too thought it would be proprietary. The stock screw in cable is meh, hence I switched it with Kinboofi 4-core - this set definitely needs the extra juice generated via balanced output (Sony ZX300.)


----------



## OklahKekW

If these sounds as good as they look. Its a winner


----------



## JEHL

So Crinacle called the Yume the sub $200 tonal benchmark, but apparently not so good in technical ability... Sounds like exactly what I want as endgame. Never cared much about micro details anyway.


----------



## Poganin

OklahKekW said:


> If these sounds as good as they look. Its a winner


I am really digging the looks, though I'm not sure what to expect from the FR diagram.


----------



## IEMusic

OklahKekW said:


> If these sounds as good as they look. Its a winner



Your statement is made EVERY time they release a new IEM.   Amazing looking IEMs, but the sound.....?


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> So Crinacle called the Yume the sub $200 tonal benchmark, but apparently not so good in technical ability... Sounds like exactly what I want as endgame. Never cared much about micro details anyway.


I really wanted to know about the technicalities.   I figured the tuning would suit Crinacle and many others, after all....


----------



## JEHL

IEMusic said:


> I really wanted to know about the technicalities.   I figured the tuning would suit Crinacle and many others, after all....


Well we'll have to wait for the proper review if he does it, but he apparently already considers it a potential market disruptor, presumably by sheer force of tonal balance alone.


----------



## Gesugao

OklahKekW said:


> If these sounds as good as they look. Its a winner



Those look very beautiful. Speaking of Kinera, anyone here tried the Baldr?


----------



## activatorfly

KZ DQ6....The Truth!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> I am really digging the looks, though I'm not sure what to expect from the FR diagram.


Well, did you forget this?


----------



## Winni

Kinera seems to struggle with the tuning of their IEMs, therefore i still won't buy anything from them 😕


----------



## Poganin

So, style over substance? Like one of the Dunu Zen reviews here?


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 9, 2021)

A few words on the MT300. Because of the propriety 3.5mm MMCX cable I just stuck playing it 3.5mm from both my HiBy R5 and also my iFi Hip-Dac. I decided to swap the 3.5mm for a NiceHCK four core balanced 4.4mm, with L Spiral Dots. Well in all the time I have been buying Earphones and Buds I have not heard so much change by increasing the juice into an IEM. On Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2PAQ the mid-bass suddenly has way more impact and quantity. Same in Wolf Totem, the Hu. Treble has more defined edges, mids detailed with real quality. The MT300's scale quite some by adding some seasoning through a bit of volume..... and they rock. I'd felt using them 3.5mm that they were quite nice, but without impact, a bit low key, particularly in the bass.......but 4.4mm, a bit of juice and volume and they are a way better IEM with some quite unique character. Try it, 4.4mm with a little volume.


----------



## Poganin

dharmasteve said:


> A few words on the MT300. Because of the propriety 3.5 inch MMCX cable I just stuck playing it 3.5 from both my HiBy R5 and also my iFi Hip-Dac. I decided to swap the 3.5mm for a NiceHCK four core balanced 4.4mm, with L Spiral Dots. Well in all the time I have been buying Earphones and Buds I have not heard so much change by increasing the juice into an IEM. On Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2PAQ the mid-bass suddenly has way more impact and quantity. Same in Wolf Totem, the Hu. Treble has more defined edges, mids detailed with real quality. The MT300's scale quite some by adding some seasoning through a bit of volume..... and they rock. I'd felt using them 3.5mm that they were quite nice, but without impact, a bit low key, particularly in the bass.......but 4.4mm, a bit of juice and volume and they are a way better IEM with some quite unique character. Try it 4.4 with a little volume.


My observations from yesterday exactly!


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> So Crinacle called the Yume the sub $200 tonal benchmark, but apparently not so good in technical ability... Sounds like exactly what I want as endgame. Never cared much about micro details anyway.


I agree with the overall notion, but "mushy" probably crosses that line for me. 

> Technicalities are the Yume’s biggest bottleneck: not the most resolving and can get noticeably “mushy” when it comes to overall definition. (From Crinacle)


----------



## 1clearhead

IEMusic said:


> I don’t have the MT300, but I think @tgx78 answered your question really well (just to let you know I’m not ignoring your question).


No worries, it's all good! I will be reviewing the MT300 within a couple of weeks. But, I can't seem to shake-off all the new IEM's coming out constantly...always something better coming out every time. The MT300 is very good, but now I'm curious of the UM 3DT. This is a never ending story!


----------



## Poganin

1clearhead said:


> No worries, it's all good! I will be reviewing the MT300 within a couple of weeks. But, I can't seem to shake-off all the new IEM's coming out constantly...always something better coming out every time. The MT300 is very good, but now I'm curious of the UM 3DT. This is a never ending story!


I know what you mean. That's why I recently looked through my collection and decided to sell a few off that are not seeing as much use as the others. Right now I'm happy with what I've got, but I'm looking for something to top it off and say enough. I'll see what people have to say about Kinera Norn or maybe look at something from Penon's offering.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> A few words on the MT300. Because of the propriety 3.5mm MMCX cable I just stuck playing it 3.5mm from both my HiBy R5 and also my iFi Hip-Dac. I decided to swap the 3.5mm for a NiceHCK four core balanced 4.4mm, with L Spiral Dots. Well in all the time I have been buying Earphones and Buds I have not heard so much change by increasing the juice into an IEM. On Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2PAQ the mid-bass suddenly has way more impact and quantity. Same in Wolf Totem, the Hu. Treble has more defined edges, mids detailed with real quality. The MT300's scale quite some by adding some seasoning through a bit of volume..... and they rock. I'd felt using them 3.5mm that they were quite nice, but without impact, a bit low key, particularly in the bass.......but 4.4mm, a bit of juice and volume and they are a way better IEM with some quite unique character. Try it 4.4mm with a little volume.


Thank you for that, I have fitted Spiral Dots and changed the cable to a Faaeal Hibiscus copper cable. With my Topping NX1a on high gain, the resolution improved and the overall impact increased. Detail in mids and treble also improved. I'm a happy bunny! Wonderful integration of the three drivers and natural timbre.


----------



## activatorfly (Feb 9, 2021)

activatorfly said:


> KZ DQ6....The Truth!


The new budget kings?...well via balanced they kick *** !


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 9, 2021)

Here it is folks. The TRN TA1... Knowles BA + 1DD for 40 USD.

Might be a game changer in this price range. And if I remember correctly, Kopi o' Kaya (Larry Fulton) had his inputs on the tuning.






https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/trn-ta1-ba-1dd-iems


----------



## IEMusic

activatorfly said:


> The new budget kings?...well via balanced they kick *** !


I can’t help being impressed every time I listen to them.  I actually have been trying to convince myself that something is amiss with it, and that I’m just too excited about my latest acquisition, but nope, I can’t stop liking them.  I ordered a second pair in silver/clear, to see the 3 DDs more clearly.  Now some perspective....no, they are not the mythical ”giant killers”, and yes they have flaws, but regardless of how good some of my other IEMs may sound, I still want to keep the DQ6 in my rotation, and I think that means something.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> I can’t help being impressed every time I listen to them.  I actually have been trying to convince myself that something is amiss with it, and that I’m just too excited about my latest acquisition, but nope, I can’t stop liking them.  I ordered a second pair in silver/clear, to see the 3 DDs more clearly.  Now some perspective....no, they are not the mythical ”giant killers”, and yes they have flaws, but regardless of how good some of my other IEMs may sound, I still want to keep the DQ6 in my rotation, and I think that means something.




nope. not giant killers...BUT....budget MONSTERS and possible budget Kings under $50? Certainly can make the case.


----------



## FSTOP

Are DQ6 blon03 killers? Is there a comparison? Wouldn't mind a bl03 'upgrade' at that price. How is the fit?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FSTOP said:


> Are DQ6 blon03 killers? Is there a comparison? Wouldn't mind a bl03 'upgrade' at that price. How is the fit?



the fit is superior by a long shot, and the DQ6 are better than the BL03 in that they have more controlled and extended highs, not midbass bleed or bloat, clarity. The bass is not comparable, as the bass on the DQ6 is faster and more articulate, but does not dig as deep or as thick and present. It's balanced. Stage is similarly wide. I'd say if you're not a basshead or looking for too much bass slam, then DQ6 is better based on clarity, extension, and fit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Well to my surprise, the Sony Z5's sold before my A7 or NM2+ lol


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Well to my surprise, the Sony Z5's sold before my A7 or NM2+ lol



The power of Sony


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I must share than the Mr Walkman FW on Sony A55 + Recabled Ultimate Ears Triple-fi 10 is giving me a top tier sound. I'm talking close to TOTL sound with sick soundstage and imaging with depth. The things people come up with to improve your gear! Amazeballs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

All iem's sold. Thanks for the support!


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Well to my surprise, the Sony Z5's sold before my A7 or NM2+ lol



second hand market of sony products (and most other branded names) are certainly better than chifi's, except for some well known chifis like KZ, TFZ, and Moondrop, to name a few.. well, at least in my country


----------



## emer08

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the fit is superior by a long shot, and the DQ6 are better than the BL03 in that they have more controlled and extended highs, not midbass bleed or bloat, clarity. The bass is not comparable, as the bass on the DQ6 is faster and more articulate, but does not dig as deep or as thick and present. It's balanced. Stage is similarly wide. I'd say if you're not a basshead or looking for too much bass slam, then DQ6 is better based on clarity, extension, and fit.


How about DQ6 vs tin t2+ & bqeyz kc2?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

sub30 said:


> Here it is folks. The TRN TA1... Knowles BA + 1DD for 40 USD.
> 
> Might be a game changer in this price range. And if I remember correctly, Kopi o' Kaya (Larry Fulton) had his inputs on the tuning.
> 
> ...


Hmm...


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FSTOP said:


> Are DQ6 blon03 killers? Is there a comparison? Wouldn't mind a bl03 'upgrade' at that price. How is the fit?


With the right tips they're shockingly good. With the wrong tips they sound like $10 vending machine earphones. Fit wise they fit normally-shaped human ears very comfortably. A bit like a smaller ZSX. Night and day compared to the blon.

For $20-$25 they're just ridiculous.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

emer08 said:


> How about DQ6 vs tin t2+ & bqeyz kc2?



I don't have any experience with the T2+, just the T2, and no BQeyz ever.


----------



## chifihead

FSTOP said:


> Are DQ6 blon03 killers? Is there a comparison? Wouldn't mind a bl03 'upgrade' at that price. How is the fit?


That's a complex question to answer. 

I'd say the "sound quality" of gear can be divided into three (not perfectly separate?) aspects:
1. Tonality (the loudness of each frequency and the subjective experience of the resulting sound) 
2. Technicality (detail, imaging, separation, etc)
3. Timbre, or otherwise the qualitative aesthetics of the sound 

BL03's strength is in the timbre/qualitative aspect. It's very easy to find gear that surpasses the 03 in tonality (which is subjective) and technicality. 

But timbre, no ma'am, it's untouchable at this price point. (Timbre is also an acquired taste. I never really cared about it until I started getting used to good timbre. It's hard going back after that.) 

If you read around you'll see people claiming that the 03 can stand head to head with their hundred dollar gear, and other people saying the DQ6 beats the 03. They're simply looking at different things. 

If you avoid songs with too deep bass (because that's where the 03's weakness is), it's amazing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

MT300 in balanced makes all the difference. it's almost night and day how much more control and balance there is.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> MT300 in balanced makes all the difference. it's almost night and day how much more control and balance there is.


I will try that today. Can't wait!


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> MT300 in balanced makes all the difference. it's almost night and day how much more control and balance there is.


Biggest difference to an IEM I have heard. The difference between 3.5mm single ended and balanced 4.4mm is astonishing on both my HiBy R5 4.4mm and my iFi Hip-Dac 4.4mm. With the extra power the MT300 goes from an OK IEM up to another level. It's now competing with way higher priced and reviewed IEM's.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Biggest difference to an IEM I have heard. The difference between 3.5mm single ended and balanced 4.4mm is astonishing on both my HiBy R5 4.4mm and my iFi Hip-Dac 4.4mm. With the extra power the MT300 goes from an OK IEM up to another level. It's now competing with way higher priced and reviewed IEM's.


Absolutely correct! I am listening to this piece, soundstage is expanded in all three dimensions and layering, separation and imaging are all superb.


----------



## Nimweth

Try this on the MT300 balanced for amazing soundstage, At 10:15, "Walking in Space". Incredible binaural imaging!


----------



## lgcubana (Feb 10, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> All iem's sold. Thanks for the support!


Glad I went in early last night.  That midnight bundle that you put together was insane; just on the value, I would've had to bite.

Congrats to whoever you just blessed with the LZ A7 and the NM2+


----------



## davidcotton

Poganin said:


> Right now I'm happy with what I've got, but I'm looking for something to top it off and say enough.


Never going to happen really as there is new stuff all the time.  Better to focus on what you think is missing from your current collection and concentrate on that.


----------



## davidcotton

Anyone else tried the new shanling ae3’s?  For some reason I’m wanting to try these out, but it’s my poor record with fit that’s stopping me getting them.


----------



## baskingshark

New BGVP IEM, the NS9:

https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/posts/250022796583690


----------



## IEMusic

FSTOP said:


> Are DQ6 blon03 killers? Is there a comparison? Wouldn't mind a bl03 'upgrade' at that price. How is the fit?


Not really.   They are better in a lot of ways, but don‘t have the timbral accuracy and lush tonality of the BL03.   The BL03 remains a very special IEM IMO.  I think they are more complementary.  Fit is of course MUCH better with the DQ6 for most people.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the fit is superior by a long shot, and the DQ6 are better than the BL03 in that they have more controlled and extended highs, not midbass bleed or bloat, clarity. The bass is not comparable, as the bass on the DQ6 is faster and more articulate, but does not dig as deep or as thick and present. It's balanced. Stage is similarly wide. I'd say if you're not a basshead or looking for too much bass slam, then DQ6 is better based on clarity, extension, and fit.


I agree, and imaging is MUCH better on the DQ6 for me.



emer08 said:


> How about DQ6 vs tin t2+ & bqeyz kc2?


The Tin T2+ has a more refined tuning, and sounds slightly warmer.  Midrange is better, and not at all recessed sounding to me on the T2+.  The DQ6 has better technicalities, incredible detail retrieval, and amazing imaging.  The DQ6 has more bass.  I prefer the DQ6, but others could easily prefer the T2+.  I don’t have the KC2.



chifihead said:


> That's a complex question to answer.
> 
> I'd say the "sound quality" of gear can be divided into three (not perfectly separate?) aspects:
> 1. Tonality (the loudness of each frequency and the subjective experience of the resulting sound)
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Poganin

davidcotton said:


> Never going to happen really as there is new stuff all the time.  Better to focus on what you think is missing from your current collection and concentrate on that.


That's what I'm planning to do, now. But for this year, I want to invest in desktop sources.


----------



## fabio19

baskingshark said:


> New BGVP IEM, the NS9:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/posts/250022796583690



interesting ........... full BA ?


----------



## claud W

Poganin said:


> That's what I'm planning to do, now. But for this year, I want to invest in desktop sources.



Desktop sources for IEMs or general HP/IEM? An inexpensive desktop source for both is the Drop THX AAA 789. It works quite nicely. With three gain settings and a 3.5 mm output, what more could you ask for for $300. Using mine to breakin IEMs at the moment.


----------



## ErkH

fabio19 said:


> interesting ........... full BA ?


2dd 7ba


----------



## Poganin

claud W said:


> Desktop sources for IEMs or general HP/IEM? An inexpensive desktop source for both is the Drop THX AAA 789. It works quite nicely. With three gain settings and a 3.5 mm output, what more could you ask for for $300. Using mine to breakin IEMs at the moment.


General purpose for headphones and IEMs. Right now my desktop system consists of Aune S6 and Feliks Audio Echo, and neither of them works well with IEMs, so I want a more universal amp or dac/amp. The xDuoo XA-10 currently looks interesting to me, but I can't find any information about its output impedance.


----------



## Nimweth

Here's a better link to the Amin Bhatia track:


----------



## Strifeff7

sub30 said:


> Here it is folks. The TRN TA1... Knowles BA + 1DD for 40 USD.
> 
> Might be a game changer in this price range. And if I remember correctly, Kopi o' Kaya (Larry Fulton) had his inputs on the tuning.
> 
> ...


TA1 mean sh1t in my country, 😅
I guess they will be so popular here,


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So are they $40.00 or $1,000? That's a big spread there! lol


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So are they $40.00 or $1,000? That's a big spread there! lol



I think the $1000 was just a placeholder thingy while waiting for stock to come in. Seems it is confirmed at $40 USD on hifigo (but it was quickly sold out LOL). Pretty good pricing considering it purportedly contains a knowles driver inside.

But of course, driver type or brand or even driver count isn't as important as tuning and implementation, I mean Campfire Solaris uses Bellsings and they charge a grand for it (well their engineers must recognize that they can get adequate performance from said Bellsings).


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 10, 2021)

So this is interesting.  Veedix Oasis 5BA Hybrid Hifi Monitor Music Musician Audiophile Aluminum Alloy MMCX Earphones Kill Xelento IE800S SE846 Helios|Earphones| - AliExpress







Oasis parameter:
One side adopts five moving iron
Three frequency division scheme, three acoustic holes
Conductor: 1.2m detachable single crystal copper silver plated wire (MMCX interface)
Impedance: 7 Ω
Sensitivity: 125dB SPL / MW
Distortion: < 1%
Influence range: 16 ~ 28kHz
Noise reduction capacity: 26dB
Earphone plug: 3.5mm
Brand: veedix


A VEEDIX  Yes called a VEEDIX. Lol. Where have I seen this design before. Hmm and using 5BAs. Interesting. Oh wait




You know your making some waves when Chi fi copies everything about the design and call it a VEEDIX!


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 10, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting.  Veedix Oasis 5BA Hybrid Hifi Monitor Music Musician Audiophile Aluminum Alloy MMCX Earphones Kill Xelento IE800S SE846 Helios|Earphones| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha actually a few years back, KZ ZS5 and ZS6 had already had copied this campfire design:









Reverse engineering?


----------



## Dsnuts

ya but this new VEEDIX is charging the same amount it would actually cost to get a AndromedaS if it was still being made today. Thats the difference. Who in their right mind is gonna pay $1K for a no name brand that is blatantly copying Campfire Audios design.  

There are some fake AndromedaS on aliexpress and Solaris as well that I seen. I bet that Veedix Oasis it is called was a reverse engineered copy of the Andromedas. 

At 1K that thing better sound like a flagship is all I am saying. Could sound good who knows.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting.  Veedix Oasis 5BA Hybrid Hifi Monitor Music Musician Audiophile Aluminum Alloy MMCX Earphones Kill Xelento IE800S SE846 Helios|Earphones| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 Ω is outside of the reasonable specs of almost all sources, so the hiss and source/cable-dependence guaranteed!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Haha actually a few years back, KZ ZS5 and ZS6 had already had copied this campfire design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were crap. Some of the most disappointing orders i've ever been a part of. If it's reverse engineering of CA, then CA sucks. lol


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These were crap. Some of the most disappointing orders i've ever been a part of. If it's reverse engineering of CA, then CA sucks. lol



I haven't tried the ZS5, but my ZS6 was very shrill in the treble. I could only use it with foam tips to tame the treble. But I read that KZ later went on to do a revised tuning of the ZS6 and stealth released it. So the later versions apparently ain't so shouty, but the issue is some lay consumers won't know which version they got.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> These were crap. Some of the most disappointing orders i've ever been a part of. If it's reverse engineering of CA, then CA sucks. lol


 the KZs do aim the CA sound and do somewhat have a similar signature, but you can definitely hear the difference in SQ between them


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the ZS5, but my ZS6 was very shrill in the treble. I could only use it with foam tips to tame the treble. But I read that KZ later went on to do a revised tuning of the ZS6 and stealth released it. So the later versions apparently ain't so shouty, but the issue is some lay consumers won't know which version they got.


Zs6 was too hot in the treble and the ZS5 lacked detail retrieval and the highs were also shouty, but the big disappointment for me was the lack of technicalities for a multi-driver hybrid.


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 11, 2021)

openheart ghetto mod.. aka baby IT07


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

emer08 said:


> How about DQ6 vs tin t2+ & bqeyz kc2?





dharmasteve said:


> Biggest difference to an IEM I have heard. The difference between 3.5mm single ended and balanced 4.4mm is astonishing on both my HiBy R5 4.4mm and my iFi Hip-Dac 4.4mm. With the extra power the MT300 goes from an OK IEM up to another level. It's now competing with way higher priced and reviewed IEM's.


Ok now I'm curious. What's the simplest setup for a balanced rig? Computer or phone USB -> DAC with balanced out?


----------



## peter123 (Feb 11, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Ok now I'm curious. What's the simplest setup for a balanced rig? Computer or phone USB -> DAC with balanced out?



What difference a balanced setup gives will be 100% up to the source. The IEM's / headphones just play the signal they're fed with. If the source has a better sounding (or better matching) balanced output and your IEM's/headphones are good enough to reveal it or matches better with it it'll sound better (or at least different). Of course there's also the added benefit of more power but with 99% of the IEM's that's available this should be irrelevant as long as your source doesn't have an extremely low power output. 

This means that just getting a balanced setup doesn't necessarily make your IEM's /headphones sound better. That being said in my experience on devices having both single ended and balanced outputs the most thought almost always seems to have been put into the balanced part. This makes sense to me given that the people who cares about a balanced output will most likely also care more about the SQ.

Just my 2c.

Edit; Yes, the answer to your question is that your stated chain would be the easiest setup for a balanced solution.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

peter123 said:


> What difference a balanced setup gives will be 100% up to the source. The IEM's / headphones just play the signal they're fed with. If the source has a better sounding (or better matching) balanced output and your IEM's/headphones are good enough to reveal it or matches better with it it'll sound better (or at least different). Of course there's also the added benefit of more power but with 99% of the IEM's that's available this should be irrelevant as long as your source doesn't have an extremely low power output.
> 
> This means that just getting a balanced setup doesn't necessarily make your IEM's /headphones sound better. That being said in my experience on devices having both single ended and balanced outputs the most thought almost always seems to have been put into the balanced part. This makes sense to me given that the people who cares about a balanced output will most likely also care more about the SQ.
> 
> ...


My preferred source is an LG V30. Do you have any recommendations for a balanced out to go with it? The internal DAC is very good and I'm currently feeding a small Fiio amp via the phone's analog out, but if there's a portable DAC+Amp with battery and a balanced out, I'm not opposed to using that DAC instead of the V30's.


----------



## jlcsoft

dharmasteve said:


> Biggest difference to an IEM I have heard. The difference between 3.5mm single ended and balanced 4.4mm is astonishing on both my HiBy R5 4.4mm and my iFi Hip-Dac 4.4mm. With the extra power the MT300 goes from an OK IEM up to another level. It's now competing with way higher priced and reviewed IEM's.


I also have the R5, do you think it´s interesting to buy the ifi Hip-dac?.


----------



## sutosuto

tgx78 said:


> openheart ghetto mod.. aka baby IT07


What filter is that?

Thanks


----------



## unifutomaki

The *Smabat X1* arrived this afternoon, just in time for the Lunar New Year:




Very professional presentation and first impression




The Smabat X1, featuring KBear Limpid silver balanced cable and Tennmak foams​*First Impressions:*

These IEMs are somewhat larger in size than the Moondrop SSR/SSP, but are built just as well. There are some sharp edges on the back side of the shells that become very apparent/annoying if you try them with the stock eartips (see below). 
However, just about every other eartip that I have on hand manages to push the shells slightly farther out in the ear, avoiding the issue.
The stock eartips are garbage. They are too soft, too flimsy, and their stems are too short.​
The stock cable is built well and looks good, but has a chemical smell out of the box.​
I can operate the tuning switches with just my fingernail alone, but I also have fairly slender fingers.​
My retail package does not include the USB-C dongle that @baskingshark received with his X1.​
Comments on sound to come soon


----------



## audio123

Been a while. Here is the Dunu SA6 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


----------



## slex

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> My preferred source is an LG V30. Do you have any recommendations for a balanced out to go with it? The internal DAC is very good and I'm currently feeding a small Fiio amp via the phone's analog out, but if there's a portable DAC+Amp with battery and a balanced out, I'm not opposed to using that DAC instead of the V30's.


Get a balanced amp dac with LDAC bluetooth ? You dun have to fiddle with interconnect cables while using your LG V30. ☺️


----------



## slex

audio123 said:


> Been a while. Here is the Dunu SA6 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


Can you give a short comparison with iBasso it07?


----------



## peter123

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> My preferred source is an LG V30. Do you have any recommendations for a balanced out to go with it? The internal DAC is very good and I'm currently feeding a small Fiio amp via the phone's analog out, but if there's a portable DAC+Amp with battery and a balanced out, I'm not opposed to using that DAC instead of the V30's.



I'm afraid I don't have much experience with small devices with balanced output and internal battery. You could always consider a Bluetooth solution like the Quedelix 5K as it gives a lot of other possibilities as well. If battery isn't necessary the E1DA 9038 offerings are crazy good for the money.


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone heard the new metal shell Openheart IEMs?








Edit: ordered the top ones.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

slex said:


> Get a balanced amp dac with LDAC bluetooth ? You dun have to fiddle with interconnect cables while using your LG V30. ☺️





peter123 said:


> I'm afraid I don't have much experience with small devices with balanced output and internal battery. You could always consider a Bluetooth solution like the Quedelix 5K as it gives a lot of other possibilities as well. If battery isn't necessary the E1DA 9038 offerings are crazy good for the money.


Thanks--Bluetooth is out of the question. I'll check out your suggestions as i could always use a powerbank as a power source.


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 11, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> The *Smabat X1* arrived this afternoon, just in time for the Lunar New Year:
> 
> 
> Very professional presentation and first impression
> ...



Nice. Look forward to your impressions.

I got my X1 from the official smabat store on Aliexpress (on that aliexpress shop and their own smabat global website they promised to give a usb c 3.5 mm with every X1 purchase):




Not sure if 3rd party sellers will include it.
But no big loss. This type C cable is pretty generic. I think the tempotec sonata HD Pro we use is better in terms of sound.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Feb 11, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Thanks--Bluetooth is out of the question. I'll check out your suggestions as i could always use a powerbank as a power source.


Fiio Q1 II is one of the DACs with a balanced output, which is much more powerful than non-balanced (by Fiio design), it can be a good choice if you like "warm".

TempoTec Sonata iDSD plus may be worth to consider: https://www.tempotec.net/products/t...-blance-dual-dac-headphone-amplifier-dsd-hifi

Then Fiio BTR5 can be run in a full DAC mode, quite compact, and thenbluetooth is there if you may be into it one day (my case now).

Without batteries - there are quite a bit more options. In my search, I opted for Hidizs S9 for the AK chip.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I got my X1 from the official smabat store on Aliexpress (on that aliexpress shop and their own smabat global website they promised to give a usb c 3.5 mm with every X1 purchase)



That may be it, I ordered mine from Shenzhenaudio. But yes, it would probably be something I would end up giving away anyway


----------



## audio123

slex said:


> Can you give a short comparison with iBasso it07?


The SA6 has slightly more warmth with less dynamics. IT07 is more expensive than SA6 though.


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 11, 2021)

jlcsoft said:


> I also have the R5, do you think it´s interesting to buy the ifi Hip-dac?.


I am very fond of my HiBy R5. Using the 4.4mm and MSEB gives me a good sound that I can tailor to most of my IEM's, although the the basic non MSEB is still excellent on the R5, and I say that having owned the FiiO M9, two iBasso DX160's and the HiBy R6 and LG V30 quad-dac. As a whole package the HiBy R5 is pretty good....but you know that. The iFi hip-dac is not that portable without the right cables so it's not easy to stack in a pocket, it has to be carefully set up with a phone, cable-wise, say. When it's done well it can be quite portable and it's really well made and small. In terms of sound I would say it's a 20% increase in sound, but it's a different sound to most Chi-Fi amp/dacs. It's not a bright sound and has Burr-Brown chips, and it reminds me of a very 'Western' sound I got in the 80's and 90's from my HiFi. It has great clarity and detail and is never fatiguing. It drives all my IEM's/Headphones, with quite some to spare, both 3.5mm and particularly using gain matched 4.4mm. The bass button works extremely well. I got it to use with my Samsung S9+ phone and it sounds very different and is much more organic than the HiBy R5. I use them both regularly but unless you need a DAC/Amp the R5 is so good. If my R5 were to fail the iFi hip-dac gives me a good higher quality replacement source for a lot less than a new DAP.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 11, 2021)

*Smabat X1 Impressions Round 1: Hated by Life Itself - Mafumafu cover.*

Tuning switches in the DOWN position, ZX300 balanced mode, Direct Source On
00:26-00:50: Excellent resolution on his vocals. You can hear his breathing, his subtle energy.
02:20-02:46: The song builds up into its first climax. His vocals are front and center in the mix as he shifts into more of a scream, but remains smooth and intimate when it could easily have become harsh and strident.
02:47-03:23: Layered, true-to-life presentation of instrumentals. There's a sense of spaciousness and depth to the sound, especially towards the end of this section.
03:25-03:55: His voice soars above the instruments and effects as the song reaches a catharsis. Each of these elements are represented without any loss of clarity.


*Round 2: Jigsaw Puzzle - Mafumafu*

There's quite a bit more going on in this song than the previous one.
00:24-00:36: The bassline is certainly de-emphasised, but vocals are really clean and detailed.
00:50-01:22: Complex, layered electric guitar riffs with adequate note weight. The drivers are able to keep up with the frenetic pace of the song without losing resolution, although they are not the fastest.
01:39-01:50: He sings at a near whisper here, interspersed with a guitar note that fades out on the left and fades in on the right. Excellent resolution and decay once again.
02:35-03:24: There's not the most expansive or holographic soundstage either - this is more of an intimate presentation. I also do not find the X1 to be shouty at all, but then I have a pretty good tolerance for upper-mids energy.


----------



## zenki (Feb 11, 2021)

Just got OpenHeart Resin and all I can say is wow...
For $30 this thing beats bl-01 anytime of the day.
Not even burnt-in.
@Nimweth where are thee pics? Gonna rob them for a while


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 11, 2021)

*Smabat X1 Sound Impressions: Round 3*
Hitomodoki - Mafumafu
No Trespassing - Mafumafu (no prizes for guessing who my favourite artist is)

There's a good sense of air and space here. The drums are present but not boomy or overwhelming. Again, Mafumafu's vocals are what shines here. Intimate, detailed, emotional, clean. Honestly, you almost want to stop worrying about trying to describe the X1's sound because you're too distracted by how good the song is. 

The X1 really demands your attention. It's not really the set you want if you just want to chill and listen to music in the background. Piano notes and guitar riffs are brilliant, energetic, even shimmering, and it is extremely resolving and upfront with its presentation of the vocal section. It might even best the SSR in terms of detail retrieval in the mids, although the SSR does have slightly greater treble extension.

The X1 and SSR are more similar than they are different when it comes to imaging and soundstage. Both are fairly intimate sounding and are akin to being at a small club rather than a massive concert hall, but both perform rather well at instrument separation and layering of tracks without bleeding.

On the other hand, the X1 features pretty much no sub-bass and only the slightest hint of mid-bass in vocals mode. Even the SSR has a more prominent bass than the X1, and that's saying something.

All of the above applies as long as the X1 is set to the switches-down/vocals mode. In the default tuning, the X1 is veiled, bloated and dark-sounding, calling the Fail Poppy back to mind and making Mafumafu sound wrong. It's like all the sparkle in his voice has been sucked out, which is exactly what the Poppy does too. What's left is a low-res, blurry, amorphous glob of sound. Ugh. 

For whatever reason, the X1 becomes less sensitive in vocals mode compared to the default mode, requiring SSR/SSP levels of power from my ZX300 to achieve my comfortable listening volume. It's a small price to pay (the ZX300 does still have loads more power to give), but this is yet another "neutral" set that won't be so suitable for the iPhone crowd.


----------



## jmwant

Kinera released it's latest IEMs, the Norn. It's a 4ba+1dd hybrid. The ba drivers are from Knowles and the dd is titanium plated. The price is set at $499. This looks awesome.
https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems


----------



## Poganin

jmwant said:


> Kinera released it's latest IEMs, the Norn. It's a 4ba+1dd hybrid. The ba drivers are from Knowles and the dd is titanium plated. The price is set at $499. This looks awesome.
> https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems


It does look good. But how does it sound?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 11, 2021)

jmwant said:


> Kinera released it's latest IEMs, the Norn. It's a 4ba+1dd hybrid. The ba drivers are from Knowles and the dd is titanium plated. The price is set at $499. This looks awesome.
> https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems



If the audio world gave out trophies for looks. Kinera would win every year. Sound however?

They seem to be a company that trys this and that on their idea of hi fidelity tuning on every new IEM they make.It is a case of lets try this till it sticks model of tuning.

I have yet to see a Kinera made IEM that is going to win the sound award unfortunately. This being said. Who knows, with every new model we would like to be positive and say it might be the next big thing. 

Wish they can match the sound to the looks of their IEMs.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> If the audio world gave out trophies for looks. Kinera would win every year. Sound however?
> 
> They seem to be a company that trys this and that on their idea of hi fidelity tuning on every new IEM they make.It is a case of lets try this till it sticks model of tuning.
> 
> ...



Some companies iterate with each new release with the goal of appealing to a wider and wider audience. I’ve never heard a Kinera IEM, but they certainly look pretty!


----------



## Dsnuts

To be fair I haven't heard too many Kinera IEMs but the ones I have reviewed and heard always had some type of coherency issues or something in the tuning that sounded too thin be it treble to mids with a beefy bass end for example.

I suppose in due time they could have made something worth owning. They had plenty of practice.

I like how Ibasso does things in that they don't have a huge amount of IEMs they make. They come out with maybe 2-3 IEMs a year but each one they make sounds better than the last. That is a company that knows how to tune an IEM. I would rather a company really take their time and design something of substance than throwing out another rehash of something they made in the past with new colors and a slight tweak in tuning and call it something new.


----------



## jmwant

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> A ton of talk about the shell, but hardly anything about the actual driver itself. what kind of driver is it that almost $700 in price warrants it?


That exactly is my question too


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> *Smabat X1 Sound Impressions: Round 3*
> Hitomodoki - Mafumafu
> 
> 00:32-01:10: There's a good sense of air and space here. The drums are present but not boomy or overwhelming.
> ...




Nice impressions. I didn't like the basshead switch tuning on the X1 too, even though I'm a basshead. Thought that it was too bloated in the midbass and that impinges on the mids. The bass quantity will no doubt please bassheads, but the quality of the bass leaves a lot to be desired.

Luckily the midcentric switch is very nice for vocals, smooth and non fatiguing, yet enjoyable. Midcentric tunings are not for everyone though, it is a very niche tuning that is great for vocals and acoustics, but maybe for folks who listen to other genres (eg bass forward music), they may not like the tuning. But I do think now that CHIFI is relatively affordable, we can get a few cheap sets with different tunings eg one V shaped/harmanish set, one neutral set, perhaps one basshead or midcentric set to complete the collection and have different sets available for different music genres/preferences. I still keep a midcentric set around sometimes for vocal predominant songs.




Dsnuts said:


> To be fair I haven't heard too many Kinera IEMs but the ones I have reviewed and heard always had some type of coherency issues or something in the tuning that sounded too thin be it treble to mids with a beefy bass end for example.
> 
> I suppose in due time they could have made something worth owning. They had plenty of practice.
> 
> I like how Ibasso does things in that they don't have a huge amount of IEMs they make. They come out with maybe 2-3 IEMs a year but each one they make sounds better than the last. That is a company that knows how to tune an IEM. I would rather a company really take their time and design something of substance than throwing out another rehash of something they made in the past with new colors and a slight tweak in tuning and call it something new.



Agreed. Actually Kinera isn't the worst offender for trying to throw stuff on the wall and hope something sticks. I have to say KZ is a bigger culprit of this, they (and sister company CCA) release marginal upgrades/sidegrades on a sometimes weekly basis! Kinda using consumers as beta testers in a way.

When I first entered the CHIFI rabbithole, KZ was my "gateway drug" into this hobby, and while I do think they are a brand that is great for newcomers to the CHIFI hobby, very soon, one will realize that there are other CHIFI brands that may have better timbre and tuning. Definitely some of the modern day KZs have quite good price to performance ratio, and I think they are the CHIFI kings for the $30ish price bracket, but the more expensive KZs that they tried to launch into the $100 USD bracket eg KZ AS16 and KZ ASX, had equivocal reviews to say the least. 

At least lately KZ and CCA seem to have gone back to launching DD type IEMs rather than just chasing the multi driver nuclear race, so I do hope they will continue to evolve well.


----------



## jant71

No, Kinera is the bigger culprit cause they damage people's wallet more than KZ.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> No, Kinera is the bigger culprit cause they damage people's wallet more than KZ.



Haha I made the mistake of buying multiple pokemon sidegrade KZs. Had a "gotta catch them all" mentality when I first entered the CHIFI rabbithole. Then I belatedly realized the costs of these pokemon do add up soon enough to a midfi set =(


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I didn't like the basshead switch tuning on the X1 too, even though I'm a basshead. Thought that it was too bloated in the midbass and that impinges on the mids. The bass quantity will no doubt please bassheads, but the quality of the bass leaves a lot to be desired.



Yep, it's clear which of the two tunings received the bulk of the care and attention here. It's kinda impressive how they made the exact same transducers sound either brilliant and resolving or horrid and terrible with the flick of a switch alone. The fact that the basshead tuning is the default OOTB position is confounding and might even spoil an otherwise positive presentation and first impression (well, that and the garbage tips).

The X1 is definitely growing on me though. While I found it somewhat intense, maybe even somewhat tiring out of the box, my brain is adjusting well. It definitely sounds distinct from my TD06, ZAX and Super Spaceships, and it is quite unlike anything else I've heard previously, so it's a keeper on that basis alone.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Feb 11, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> My preferred source is an LG V30. Do you have any recommendations for a balanced out to go with it? The internal DAC is very good and I'm currently feeding a small Fiio amp via the phone's analog out, but if there's a portable DAC+Amp with battery and a balanced out, I'm not opposed to using that DAC instead of the V30's.



I've got a TempoTec Sonata BHD ($67) on order from Amazon, and it should be here this weekend.
.
Synopsis of Amazon product description - TempoTec Sonata BHD, USB Type-C to 2.5mm TRRS Balanced output, Dual CS43131 DAC chips (32-Bit/384-KHz, DSD256, SNR: 129dB, THD+N: -113dB, Output: 120mW/32ohms, 20mW/600ohms) for Android Phone / PC / MAC, but *NOT for iPhone*.  It has hardware volume buttons which are independent of the software volume control done on the source.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> Yep, it's clear which of the two tunings received the bulk of the care and attention here. It's kinda impressive how they made the exact same transducers sound either brilliant and resolving or horrid and terrible with the flick of a switch alone. The fact that the basshead tuning is the default OOTB position is confounding and might even spoil an otherwise positive presentation and first impression (well, that and the garbage tips).
> 
> The X1 is definitely growing on me though. While I found it somewhat intense, maybe even somewhat tiring out of the box, my brain is adjusting well. It definitely sounds distinct from my TD06, ZAX and Super Spaceships, and it is quite unlike anything else I've heard previously, so it's a keeper on that basis alone.



Thanks for your impressions. A mid centric set is actually a strong proposition in the sub 50 category. That should be enough motivation for potential buyers.


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 11, 2021)

zenki said:


> Just got OpenHeart Resin and all I can say is wow...
> For $30 this thing beats bl-01 anytime of the day.
> Not even burnt-in.
> @Nimweth where are thee pics? Gonna rob them for a while


Hi. Here are my photos of the Open Heart. You may use them how you wish.


----------



## Nimweth

jmwant said:


> Kinera released it's latest IEMs, the Norn. It's a 4ba+1dd hybrid. The ba drivers are from Knowles and the dd is titanium plated. The price is set at $499. This looks awesome.
> https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems


Which Norn is it? Urd, Skuld or Verdandi? Lol


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> It's not a bright sound and has Burr-Brown chips, and it reminds me of a very 'Western' sound I got in the 80's and 90's from my HiFi.



You nailed it. Our house sound includes a touch of warmth and in general fatigue-free (no sharp edges, piercing highs or anything of the sort) character.


----------



## IEMusic

If only Kinera would team up with a company like Moondrop, Tanchjim, ThieAudio, iBasso, or Dunu.


----------



## jwbrent

Nimweth said:


> Hi. Here are my photos of the Open Heart. You may use them how you wish.



Looks like a great value at such a low price. I like the name of the company!


----------



## Gesugao

IEMusic said:


> If only Kinera would team up with a company like Moondrop, Tanchjim, ThieAudio, iBasso, or Dunu.


Or Crinacle to fix their tuning. Kinera X Crinacle Twilight


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KZ hit a homer with the DQ6.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I decided to pull the trigger on either the Dita Truth or the Dunu Zen. I've been vacillating back and forth between the two of these! UGH!


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I decided to pull the trigger on either the Dita Truth or the Dunu Zen. I've been vacillating back and forth between the two of these! UGH!



The only correct headfi solution is to get both. #YOLO FOMO


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> The only correct headfi solution is to get both. #YOLO FOMO


Lol! The problem with that approach (at least for me, anyway) is that I can't even afford to buy 1 set; nevermind 2!


----------



## baskingshark

courierdriver said:


> Lol! The problem with that approach (at least for me, anyway) is that I can't even afford to buy 1 set; nevermind 2!



Haha I was kiddin about that.

I know covid is raging in certain areas, and assuming there's no lockdown, and if there's some local audio shops, might be a cheaper option to go down and audition some sets if possible. Hygeine is a worry, though the shops I've been to do sterilize the eartips with alcohol wipes after an audition session. Not sure if they wipe down big headphone pads though.

I know some audiophile friends of mine even resort to using an Amazon abuse technique where they buy stuff from Amazon and just return it if they don't like the sound. They go thru multiple CHIFI each month via this. I've not tried that, but not sure if Amazon will ban them sooner or later?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

no place to audition. for those who've heard the Zen, what are the highs like? Are they smooth? airy? Extended? Are they more MT300/CCA CST or Mofasest Trio/Sony Z5?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Haha I was kiddin about that.
> 
> I know covid is raging in certain areas, and assuming there's no lockdown, and if there's some local audio shops, might be a cheaper option to go down and audition some sets if possible. Hygeine is a worry, though the shops I've been to do sterilize the eartips with alcohol wipes after an audition session. Not sure if they wipe down big headphone pads though.
> 
> I know some audiophile friends of mine even resort to using an Amazon abuse technique where they buy stuff from Amazon and just return it if they don't like the sound. They go thru multiple CHIFI each month via this. I've not tried that, but not sure if Amazon will ban them sooner or later?



Return on Amazon? Never done that. lol


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Haha I was kiddin about that.
> 
> I know covid is raging in certain areas, and assuming there's no lockdown, and if there's some local audio shops, might be a cheaper option to go down and audition some sets if possible. Hygeine is a worry, though the shops I've been to do sterilize the eartips with alcohol wipes after an audition session. Not sure if they wipe down big headphone pads though.
> 
> I know some audiophile friends of mine even resort to using an Amazon abuse technique where they buy stuff from Amazon and just return it if they don't like the sound. They go thru multiple CHIFI each month via this. I've not tried that, but not sure if Amazon will ban them sooner or later?


Lol! Yeah, I knew you were joking about buying both. Still, there are many out there that do have the financial means to do that (and I've seen that posted on several threads, multiple times). They buy 2 or 3 different sets; then send back or sell those they don't like. In my area, there are no shops where you can audition iens or headphones. Heck, you can't even buy home audio anymore; unless it's sold at Best Buy. Independent audio shops went out of business many years ago. As for Amazon...I like them and they have a great return policy...but they tend to be more expensive. Tbth tho, I can't bring myself to buy stuff and send it back; just because I don't like how it sounds. To me, that's unethical. If you buy something and it's defective or outright doesn't arrive; then yes, I'd send it back or ask for a refund. To just buy several items and send back what you don't like...kinda reminds me of what they call " tire kickers" in the used car business. Not a big fan of this type of practice; and if too many people do it, Amazon may decide to change their return policy. That would be a shame...just because a few idiots were taking advantage of a liberal return system.


----------



## courierdriver (Feb 12, 2021)

Deleted double post


----------



## chickenmoon

courierdriver said:


> Lol! Yeah, I knew you were joking about buying both. Still, there are many out there that do have the financial means to do that (and I've seen that posted on several threads, multiple times). They buy 2 or 3 different sets; then send back or sell those they don't like. In my area, there are no shops where you can audition iens or headphones. Heck, you can't even buy home audio anymore; unless it's sold at Best Buy. Independent audio shops went out of business many years ago. As for Amazon...I like them and they have a great return policy...but they tend to be more expensive. Tbth tho, I can't bring myself to buy stuff and send it back; just because I don't like how it sounds. To me, that's unethical. If you buy something and it's defective or outright doesn't arrive; then yes, I'd send it back or ask for a refund. To just buy several items and send back what you don't like...kinda reminds me of what they call " tire kickers" in the used car business. Not a big fan of this type of practice; and if too many people do it, Amazon may decide to change their return policy. That would be a shame...just because a few idiots were taking advantage of a liberal return system.



I haven't done it myself so far but I don't see anything wrong with returning stuff you don't like. In fact I believe this is exactly what it's meant for, a substitute for the try before you buy which isn't possible anymore in many cases.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I went with the Dita Truth. Penon had a sale on it, for $300.00 off, plus I got a further discount, so at that price for a $1,000+ TOTL single dynamic, I couldn't pass it up, so now I wait for the DHL shipment. Should arrive next week?


----------



## cocolinho

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 
I'd have made the same choice... see Zen's FR ! I'm sure they will be very painful for my ears which such a pina gain! 12db difference between the highest point in bass vs high mids/low highs


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cocolinho said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2
> I'd have made the same choice... see Zen's FR ! I'm sure they will be very painful for my ears which such a pina gain! 12db difference between the highest point in bass vs high mids/low highs



Thanks! That makes me feel good! Plus the Truth got near universal good reviews, so with this, i feel really good about my decision and purchase. can't wait to pop them in!


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I went with the Dita Truth. Penon had a sale on it, for $300.00 off, plus I got a further discount, so at that price for a $1,000+ TOTL single dynamic, I couldn't pass it up, so now I wait for the DHL shipment. Should arrive next week?



The moment of Truth (no pun intended), look forward to your impressions! Please tell us the truth about it!


----------



## kmmbd (Feb 12, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> no place to audition. for those who've heard the Zen, what are the highs like? Are they smooth? airy? Extended? Are they more MT300/CCA CST or Mofasest Trio/Sony Z5?


Late to reply it seems but I'm still gonna put it here for future reference. The Dunu Zen has a fairly rolled-off treble that doesn't extend much beyond 11KHz to my ears. In fact, from ~9KHz you tend to lose overtones. That being said, it's not too different from the Harman roll-off (Etymotic's DF has a less steep roll-off). So in the end you don't get an airy presentation but most of the information in the treble region is well-defined (and modern recordings boost upper-treble frequencies quite a bit by default so that sorts of compensates for the roll-off). In short: very inoffensive, smooth treble that has good resolution until 10KHz and not a lot of air or extension.


cocolinho said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2
> I'd have made the same choice... see Zen's FR ! I'm sure they will be very painful for my ears which such a pina gain! 12db difference between the highest point in bass vs high mids/low highs


I'm fairly sensitive to shoutiness and I wouldn't call the Zen's midrange "shouty" by any margin. On some recordings it can get close but never crosses the threshold (the Luna does at times, however). The DITA Truth for example looks scarier to me. Not a lot of pinna gain (so you get de-emphasized vocals which will be recessed in many tracks) and it peaks ~6KHz which might lead to sibilance and/or listening fatigue. I do know it's gonna be a fairly detailed IEM but it might as well be a bit brighter than ideal. Zen avoids sounding bright/harsh and is just what I'd call "organic" sounding.


----------



## Poganin

That 2.5k hump in the Zen reminds me of the same in Blessing 2. And B2 can definitely get hot in the mids department.
@RikudouGoku When reviewing the Zen, could you keep this in mind and drop a line how they compare?


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 12, 2021)

So I was saying last night that the main issue with the Smabat X1 is that the basshead tuning setting destroys everything beyond the mid-bass while the vocals tuning takes nearly all of the low frequencies and puts them in the dumpster. Clearly, the drivers themselves are capable of both resolving mids and providing low-end kick - it's just that the tuning switches force you choose one or the other.

That's where our old friend, EQ, comes in. With the X1 in switches-down mode, that little bump you see above preserves the glorious mids while adding some weight and body back to the overall signature. And yes, I like what I'm hearing even better now.

EQ setting: +2, +3, +2.5, +1, 0 to end.
DSEE HX: On, Male Vocals
DC Phase Linearizer: On, Type B Low
Dynamic Normaliser/Vinyl Processor: Off


----------



## jwbrent

unifutomaki said:


> So I was saying last night that the main issue with the Smabat X1 is that the basshead tuning setting destroys everything beyond the mid-bass while the vocals tuning takes nearly all of the low frequencies and puts them in the dumpster. Clearly, the drivers themselves are capable of both resolving mids and providing low-end kick - it's just that the tuning switches force you choose one or the other.
> 
> That's where our old friend, EQ, comes in. With the X1 in switches-down mode, that little bump you see above preserves the glorious mids while adding some weight and body back to the overall signature. And yes, I like what I'm hearing even better now.
> 
> ...



EQ, when judiciously used, gets me closer to a blissful listening experience! 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku (Feb 12, 2021)

Poganin said:


> That 2.5k hump in the Zen reminds me of the same in Blessing 2. And B2 can definitely get hot in the mids department.
> @RikudouGoku When reviewing the Zen, could you keep this in mind and drop a line how they compare?


Dont worry, I will probably have so many comparisons you will get sick of seeing the wall of text lol. 


Also @kmmbd is right about the treble (although I wouldnt call it safe), the upper treble roll-off is very noticeable and it does cause a lack of air and micro-details. I basically agree with crinacle on that point.
But the surprising thing is that even though that amount of lower-treble should be too much for me...I can actually handle it. It is very refined and doesnt sound particularly peaky as the graph would imply.

The bass and the mids though are amazing on it. Technicalities are also very good, especially the instrument separation and the imaging, very accurate and macro-details are very good as well (but is probably helped by the treble quantity as well). Soundstage though is not the biggest I have heard, but it is above average. While micro-details are sorely lacking (thanks to the upper treble roll-off).


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 12, 2021)

Size comparison between the X1 and the SSR, if you were wondering...




X1 versus the TD06/Openheart Resin/Black Bat​


----------



## drbluenewmexico

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I went with the Dita Truth. Penon had a sale on it, for $300.00 off, plus I got a further discount, so at that price for a $1,000+ TOTL single dynamic, I couldn't pass it up, so now I wait for the DHL shipment. Should arrive next week?


Good choice! I auditioned it on a summit tour and found it delightful all rounder


----------



## docentore

tgx78 said:


> openheart ghetto mod.. aka baby IT07


Is that Oxygen filter?


----------



## tgx78

docentore said:


> Is that Oxygen filter?


Hana


----------



## docentore

tgx78 said:


> Hana


Thanks, need to order some then. I used the paper tape for the vent so there is a bit of air moving.


----------



## tgx78

docentore said:


> Thanks, need to order some then. I used the paper tape for the vent so there is a bit of air moving.


That is the idea and a correct approach. If you seal the vent entirely, driver looses its speed and balance. Here is a graph showing the difference between Hana vs Oxygen filter. Pinna gain is perfect with Hana for me.


----------



## jwbrent

tgx78 said:


> That is the idea and a correct approach. If you seal the vent entirely, driver looses its speed and balance. Here is a graph showing the difference between Hana vs Oxygen filter. Pinna gain is perfect with Hana for me.



You have a _huge_ collection of iems, congrats!


----------



## mochill

cocolinho said:


> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2
> I'd have made the same choice... see Zen's FR ! I'm sure they will be very painful for my ears which such a pina gain! 12db difference between the highest point in bass vs high mids/low highs




😯


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm really loving this combination lately! Sony with Sony! The XBA300 were once the Sony flagship all BA iem until the IER M7 and M9. Just love the wide stage for an all BA and the Sony house sound and shimmery highs and good bass for a BA. They are also very comfortable to wear, and they have beautiful and classy shells. Digging these until the Dita Truth arrives.


----------



## BubisUK

If any of you are not only chasing the new stuff, I would highly recommend BASN Bmaster. They are really amazing with instrument positioning and they sound like spekers that are playing somwhere close to your head, amazing soundstage, the best I have heard from all the stuff I have heard. Well worth the money 👍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> If any of you are not only chasing the new stuff, I would highly recommend BASN Bmaster. They are really amazing with instrument positioning and they sound like spekers that are playing somwhere close to your head, amazing soundstage, the best I have heard from all the stuff I have heard. Well worth the money 👍



I chased the new stuff and mostly was disappointed, so I've gone back to getting older stuff that's tried and true.


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I chased the new stuff and mostly was disappointed, so I've gone back to getting older stuff that's tried and true.


I do the same but I usually get also new stuff


----------



## zolyniakm

If someone has the opportunity to check the Ranko RIE-1000, it is definitely worth it.



RIE-1000 is a model made by Tralucent Audio (company owned by Ranko Acoustics), but selling under the Ranko brand. It isn't the cheapest IEM, but for 470 USD it is one of more affordable true tubeless models. RIE-1000 has single dynamic driver and single balanced armature driver with RA|FPhase technology. In a box there is also RIE-Mini, a portable DAC/AMP (modified and upgraded version of Hilidac Atom with Lightning adapter, that is sold separately for around 130 USD).



As for some quick impressions:
- shells are quite big, but with ergonomic shape, so RIE-1000 is comfortable for me; good quality 4-wired hybrid cable that is easy to handle;
- one of most holographic soundstage for under 500 USD, presentation is very natural and coherent, with nice width and great depth (even better than Soranik iON-4);
- bass is the strongest point of RIE-1000, yet I wouldn't call them overly bassy IEM, lows goes deep, has nice texture, well defined attack and can create strong punches;
- lower mids has nice body, vocals and upper mids are placed more forward, to chive better clarity, but this isn't overdone;
- midrange is natural, just a touch on smoother side with great timbre, RIE-1000 were not supposed to be a detail monster, yet definition and resolution are nice;
- highs has some sparks to them, are lively, but also smooth, extension, level of details are ok and there is some air;
- sound is very clean with dark background, it helps easily pick up instruments positions;
- quite universal model for different music, works best with modern music, but I was stunned how good it plays many jazz and classical tracks;

RIE-1000 has nice synergy with RIE-mini, that helps drive them properly from smartphones, works great with DAPs like Shanling M6 Pro/M8, iBasso DX300. For me works the best with deeper insertion and with eartips with wider nozzles.


----------



## RikudouGoku

For those of you that got the Tanchjim Oxygen, here is the PEQ preset I made for it to simulate the Dunu Zen:

low-shelf: 40hz, Q:0.6, Gain: 2.5db
low-shelf: 150hz, Q: 1.2, Gain: 2.5db
peak: 2400hz, Q: 2.8, Gain: 1db
peak: 9000hz, Q: 3, Gain: 3db
high-shelf: 11 000hz, Q:0.71, Gain: -6db
preamp: -5db


----------



## jmwant

jant71 said:


> No, Kinera is the bigger culprit cause they damage people's wallet more than KZ.


I don't have any experience with their IEMs except Idun and Tyr, and both sounded good for their price point to me. And I saw various reviewers praising the Nanna v2. Yes the x Crinacle thing will be a very good idea.


----------



## earmonger

zolyniakm said:


> ...for 470 USD it is one of more affordable true tubeless models. RIE-1000 has single dynamic driver and single balanced armature driver with RA|FPhase technology. In a box there is also RIE-Mini, a portable DAC/AMP (modified and upgraded version of Hilidac Atom with Lightning adapter, that is sold separately for around 130 USD).



Seems counterproductive to include a DAC/AMP that probably adds considerably to the price. Someone looking in that price range probably has some kind of amplification already. Better to knock $100 off the list price and leave out the DAC/AMP--or are they just super power hungry?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For you guys and gals who like hard hitting bass and crystalline timbre and resolution, then the $50.00 JVC HA-FW08 is the target bullseye. Wide enveloping soundstage, with deep hard hitting bass and beautifully accurate timbre produced by the legendary JVC Victor wood dome driver. These are like mini-FX850's. If any of you ever tried those, then you know how amazing the bass hit and that unmatched timbre. Bass is heftier than the FW01 i owned until recently, but at about 85-90% of the technicalities for hundreds less. 8.5mm wood dome dynamic driver and JVC woodie shell.  You can get them at the link i provide below NIB. 

https://www.eardio.com/classic-earbuds-c-2_8/jvc-hafw8-wood-dome-hires-headphones-p-138.html


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> For you guys and gals who like hard hitting bass and crystalline timbre and resolution, then the $50.00 JVC HA-FW08 is the target bullseye. Wide enveloping soundstage, with deep hard hitting bass and beautifully accurate timbre produced by the legendary JVC Victor wood dome driver. These are like mini-FX850's. If any of you ever tried those, then you know how amazing the bass hit and that unmatched timbre. Bass is heftier than the FW01 i owned until recently, but at about 85-90% of the technicalities for hundreds less. 8.5mm wood dome dynamic driver and JVC woodie shell.  You can get them at the link i provide below NIB.
> 
> https://www.eardio.com/classic-earbuds-c-2_8/jvc-hafw8-wood-dome-hires-headphones-p-138.html


Nice!  It’s really too bad it has a fixed cable.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMusic said:


> Nice!  It’s really too bad it has a fixed cable.



I believe that's the biggest reason it wasn't very successful, but at that price, i don't quibble. They are a fun, musical, hard hitting earphone.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I went with the Dita Truth. Penon had a sale on it, for $300.00 off, plus I got a further discount, so at that price for a $1,000+ TOTL single dynamic, I couldn't pass it up, so now I wait for the DHL shipment. Should arrive next week?



Congrats on your Dita decision! I’m a big fan. 😁


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> Congrats on your Dita decision! I’m a big fan. 😁



Thanks! I've always wanted them, and with that crazy sale with Penon, I finally couldn't pass them up. I can't wait until they land in my lap next week.


----------



## SciOC

Anyone else feeling a lull over the post few months?  Honestly it feels like gear has sort of plateaued after a couple years of really strong, new tech and great progress at all budgets....  


Could just be the delayed effects of COVID, but I haven't posted all lately  nor seen anything that really intrigued me in a while.  My DQ6 is my last new pair and it's just sort of same old same old at this point.   Guess I'll just wait for a budget MEST....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SciOC said:


> Anyone else feeling a lull over the post few months?  Honestly it feels like gear has sort of plateaued after a couple years of really strong, new tech and great progress at all budgets....
> 
> 
> Could just be the delayed effects of COVID, but I haven't posted all lately  nor seen anything that really intrigued me in a while.  My DQ6 is my last new pair and it's just sort of same old same old at this point.   Guess I'll just wait for a budget MEST....



DQ6 and CCA CST slay for extreme budget offerings, and punch well above their weight, and we need a three EST budget offering.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 14, 2021)

Not only am I excited for the Dita Truth, an older iem, but now i can't wait for the Sennheiser IE300! I'm an unashamed Senn fanboy, and I have several Senn's already in my collection I love, and this look beautiful and already has excellent reviews. Apparently it's an upgrade on the EWB driver found in my IE40 and IE800, at the price of $300usd. It's mine as soon as it comes out, as i love the IE40  and IE800. Shoot, for pop and rock, i love the CX300II!

Single dynamics are COMING BACK!! Big time!


----------



## zenki

Openheart resin is just op. in terms of sound.


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Anyone else feeling a lull over the post few months?  Honestly it feels like gear has sort of plateaued after a couple years of really strong, new tech and great progress at all budgets....
> Could just be the delayed effects of COVID, but I haven't posted all lately  nor seen anything that really intrigued me in a while.  My DQ6 is my last new pair and it's just sort of same old same old at this point.   Guess I'll just wait for a budget MEST....



True, the only components that caught my attention in 2020 were: DD coatings, Sonion BAs and cables, cables,... cables; but they were all tweaks, nothing ground shaking.  And it is my opinion, that until I'm ready to jump up to another $$$ tier, I've probably hit the ceiling.

My most recent purchases  (the KZ DQ6 & BA10) were more out of curiosity; when they arrived, I wasn't in any hurry to try them out;  left them to burn in for a full week.

The only thing on my (early warning) radar right now is the TRN-TA1; but it's more for the aesthetics and the low buy in.  As it's up in the air, as to whether TRN was open to Larry Fulton's tuning suggestions.


----------



## zolyniakm (Feb 14, 2021)

earmonger said:


> Seems counterproductive to include a DAC/AMP that probably adds considerably to the price. Someone looking in that price range probably has some kind of amplification already. Better to knock $100 off the list price and leave out the DAC/AMP--or are they just super power hungry?



From what I understand from conversation with the manufacturer, DAC/AMP is added for smartphones' users, so they could also enjoy RIE-1000 in an optimal way. This IEM likes power, so it seems like a good decision.

I understand you point of view that lack of that DAC/AMP could probably bring the price a bit lower, but even without it the price tag could stay the same (Tralucent Audio isn't a company that targets absolut price to performance ratio), so it's hard to assume anything. I just treat it as an added value, especially as RIE-1000+RIE-Mini combo sounds really nice.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


>


If I saw that color scheme under my sink, I would be calling in a hazmat team.


----------



## BubisUK

lgcubana said:


> If I saw that color scheme under my sink, I would be calling in a hazmat team.


😄 ugly aren't they 😄 Hopefully they will make them more palatable.


----------



## ShaneyMac

New Meze 12 Classics V2: https://mezeaudio.eu/collections/all/products/meze-12-classics-v2 with titanium coated 8mm mylar driver 






Looking nice


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> If I saw that color scheme under my sink, I would be calling in a hazmat team.





BubisUK said:


> 😄 ugly aren't they 😄 Hopefully they will make them more palatable.


I actually like their looks.  Purely subjective.


----------



## iFi audio

RikudouGoku said:


>



Lovely color!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

lgcubana said:


> If I saw that color scheme under my sink, I would be calling in a hazmat team.


Or sticking out of your ears.


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of, I don't think we heard or seen much of Aur Audio lately. Have we?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Thieaudio clairvoyance...who's got it and what do you think of it? Looks interesting to me. 

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/thieaudio/products/thieaudio-clairvoyance


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thieaudio clairvoyance...who's got it and what do you think of it? Looks interesting to me.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/thieaudio/products/thieaudio-clairvoyance


Crinacle classes it as Neutral with bass boost. I think you don't like that signature. Do you? Not to mention that one of his daily drivers is the Thieaudio Monarch (the slightly more expensive EST twin) with a 20Ohm resistor for added warmth.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


>


----------



## slex (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok, guess wat coming from UM? 3D Richness😆👍👍


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> Crinacle classes it as Neutral with bass boost. I think you don't like that signature. Do you? Not to mention that one of his daily drivers is the Thieaudio Monarch (the slightly more expensive EST twin) with a 20Ohm resistor for added warmth.


Can you elaborate how a resistor adds warmth? Is an impedance adapter the same thing? 

I've been using an impedance adapter to lower the volume of some dongles, I've been wondering if they change the sound or if it's all just my imagination..


----------



## JEHL

chifihead said:


> Can you elaborate how a resistor adds warmth? Is an impedance adapter the same thing?
> 
> I've been using an impedance adapter to lower the volume of some dongles, I've been wondering if they change the sound or if it's all just my imagination..


The effect on output impedance depends on the IEM's own impedance curve and just so happens that the Monarch becomes warmer with more output impedance, hence resistors can be used to make that particular IEM warmer.

And yes I think he uses an impedance adapter for this purpose (id assume it wouldn't look glamorous to stick resistors at the end of cables).


----------



## Banbeucmas

Feels happy to waste 300$ and got a decent IEM for reviewing. Here is my Acoustune HS1300SS review

https://banbeu.com/acoustune-hs1300ss-review-correctly-colored/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wow, almost everything arrived at once. (everything except my Audiosense T180/DT100.)










First off, lets get the garbage out of the way. The RP-HZ47 sounds like a really bad radio, very harsh and sharp treble. Has a very notiecable "shhhhh" radio noise.....
sub-bass sounds like a really bad mid-bass, mid-bass quantity is extremely low quantity.

Mids.....sounds like a really bad quality phone call or something....

yeah, horrible, a total waste of money

Rank: F















Well, this is actually pretty good. Sounds like a mini Koss KSC75. Bass doesnt reach as low as the KSC75 so tonality is a bit brighter and treble can sometimes be a bit sharp as well. But mids are great as well as soundstage. But a step behind the KSC75 in details, imaging and timbre. 

It has a retractable cable thats pretty unique and you can adjust the ear hooks to fit your ears much better than on the KSC75. The problem with the fit though, is that it is pretty heavy so when you move your head, they start swaying and that means the sound will be affecting. 

I paid around 16 usd for this one while the KSC75 was around 30 usd for me. So this could be an even cheaper alternative if you want an earclip. But honestly, if you can pay more for the KSC75 you should just do that instead lol.

Rank D+ 



















Sony MDR-EX1000, the iem that seems to be regarded as a timeless king for single DD iems. 

Well, I knew I was going to need to EQ it. The treble isnt good (like the graph). But the mids, bass and soundstage are great. Will definitely review this after I got my other reviews out of the way first.

But the newborn child vs the timeless king (Zen VS EX1000) will be included in my Zen review.


----------



## JEHL

What's up with flagship DDs having outstanding detail retrieval... And wacky and/or heavily specialist tuning?


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here! 

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16184539

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here!
> 
> Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16184539
> 
> ...



Excellent review and I agree. They are excellent earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My Dita Truth arrived today. So far OOTB they have a very mature sound. They remind me of my Sennheiser IE800 QUITE A BIT. The Senns have much depper and punchier bass, and the Truth have more clear and transparent mids, but they are very similar in the early going. Gonna be burning them in, but you can tell these were tuned with a high quality TOTL sound in mind. My Senn's are getting a run for their single dynamic money.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My Dita Truth arrived today. So far OOTB they have a very mature sound. They remind me of my Sennheiser IE800 QUITE A BIT. The Senns have much depper and punchier bass, and the Truth have more clear and transparent mids, but they are very similar in the early going. Gonna be burning them in, but you can tell these were tuned with a high quality TOTL sound in mind. My Senn's are getting a run for their single dynamic money.



I owned the IE800 and was very happy with its sound, especially the bass. I’ll be interested in reading your observations on the Dita, so until then, congrats on your new acquisition! ✌️


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My Dita Truth arrived today. So far OOTB they have a very mature sound. They remind me of my Sennheiser IE800 QUITE A BIT. The Senns have much depper and punchier bass, and the Truth have more clear and transparent mids, but they are very similar in the early going. Gonna be burning them in, but you can tell these were tuned with a high quality TOTL sound in mind. My Senn's are getting a run for their single dynamic money.



https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/16/...elling-consumer-headphones-soundbars-business

Looks like sennheiser producing consumer audio stuff may not be for long - earlier they were retrenching folks, now based on this article, they are looking to sell away their consumer audio wing!

Actually I've tried a couple of the Sennheiser IEMs, and my honest 2 cents is that CHIFI has gotten them beat in terms of price to performance ratio. Headphones wise, some of the Senns are still timeless, but perhaps CHIFI has really eroded into their sales, plus this covid climate has probably curbed consumer spending and perhaps big events where stage equipment is required.


----------



## InstantSilence

You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble 
Looking for thr smoothest thing out there. 
Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> I owned the IE800 and was very happy with its sound, especially the bass. I’ll be interested in reading your observations on the Dita, so until then, congrats on your new acquisition! ✌️



Right now i'm preferring the IE800, but again, it's still very early. My quibble with it at this moment is that it's not very good at metal and fast passage music. the instrument separation lags behind the IE800, while on jazz and classic rock tracks it's very good. VERY GOOD.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If Sennheiser goes bye bye with their consumer division, i've got plenty of their products, and i'm getting the IE300. it'll be sad for them to go away.


----------



## dissociativity (Feb 18, 2021)

Been loving my LZ A6, red nozzle is my favorite, spinfit cp100 or cp240 have both been great for my small ears (the big nozzles aren't easy on me with ordinary tips) starfields are ready to be sold, and my SSPs are staying as excellent comfy EDC, the starfield's better bass extension cannot compete with those comfy as hell shells.
I've managed to find some old brainwavz b200 on ebay, and that tiny nozzle fit is the only way I've managed to have properly comfortable memory foam tips, so I want to try a rose mini, however there isn't enough comparison between the rose mini 2 mk2, the rose mini 3 and the rose mini 4 out there for me to decide whether it's worth splurging!

Can someone help here with their experiences?


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/16/...elling-consumer-headphones-soundbars-business
> 
> Looks like sennheiser producing consumer audio stuff may not be for long - earlier they were retrenching folks, now based on this article, they are looking to sell away their consumer audio wing!
> 
> Actually I've tried a couple of the Sennheiser IEMs, and my honest 2 cents is that CHIFI has gotten them beat in terms of price to performance ratio. Headphones wise, some of the Senns are still timeless, but perhaps CHIFI has really eroded into their sales, plus this covid climate has probably curbed consumer spending and perhaps big events where stage equipment is required.


Yeah, honestly they struggle in the IEM department so much that this is inevitable.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/16/...elling-consumer-headphones-soundbars-business
> 
> Looks like sennheiser producing consumer audio stuff may not be for long - earlier they were retrenching folks, now based on this article, they are looking to sell away their consumer audio wing!
> 
> Actually I've tried a couple of the Sennheiser IEMs, and my honest 2 cents is that CHIFI has gotten them beat in terms of price to performance ratio. Headphones wise, some of the Senns are still timeless, but perhaps CHIFI has really eroded into their sales, plus this covid climate has probably curbed consumer spending and perhaps big events where stage equipment is required.



Classic Drop, it seems like they go out of their way, to not do research on their "deals", ever since they changed their moniker, from MassDrop.

(link to quote)
Hey Friends, *Tomorrow morning at 9am PST, we are releasing the DROP + Sennheiser HD 8XX*. This headphone is the result of hundreds of thousands of community posts and four years of collaboration between the teams at DROP and Sennheiser. Analyzing discussions around the HD 800S, we saw clear mandates from the community around bass extension and midrange balance. The HD 8XX incorporates two novel changes to accommodate those mandates. Where the HD 800S uses a single resonator, Sennheiser developed a dual resonator system for the HD 8XX, creating bass extension down to 10hz (+5db @ 10hz vs 800 S). Sennheiser’s team, lead by Jermo Koehnke, reached the bass solution pretty quickly, but our goals for the midrange proved demanding... bordering impossible. After significant research, Sennheiser reached a solution; altered acoustic impedance in the transducer's dampening material to smooth the FR from 2.5k to 8k. This means the transducer in the HD 8XX is unique, it’s a new ring driver. The HD8XX goes live tomorrow at 9am PST with 3000 units available, *shipping in November*. These 3000 units represent the full production we anticipate for 2021. We’ll make more available if the capacity increases, but this launch is the only guaranteed HD 8XX availability until 2022. Launch pricing for the HD 8XX is $1100 and you’ll receive $200 worth of drop points (20,000 points) with purchase. For future units, HD 8XX pricing will increase to $1200+. So come by tomorrow morning at 9am PST, pickup your HD8XX, use your drop points to buy a DROP + THX 789 for $99 and enjoy the endgame this November.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 18, 2021)

Sennheiser: the good products are all too rich for my blood, and the affordable products are all cheap tat. There's just never been much of an attempt to appeal to value or price-performance.


----------



## docentore

9 months waiting for 1.1K$ product? Insane.


----------



## unifutomaki

docentore said:


> 9 months waiting for 1.1K$ product? Insane.



Sounds to me like some company needs urgent cashflow like nowish


----------



## xanlamin

A bit risky as they are trying to sell their consumer audio business but if they can't fulfill the order, we should be able to get a refund back from Drop?


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> Classic Drop, it seems like they go out of their way, to not do research on their "deals", ever since they changed their moniker, from MassDrop.
> 
> (link to quote)
> Hey Friends, *Tomorrow morning at 9am PST, we are releasing the DROP + Sennheiser HD 8XX*. This headphone is the result of hundreds of thousands of community posts and four years of collaboration between the teams at DROP and Sennheiser. Analyzing discussions around the HD 800S, we saw clear mandates from the community around bass extension and midrange balance. The HD 8XX incorporates two novel changes to accommodate those mandates. Where the HD 800S uses a single resonator, Sennheiser developed a dual resonator system for the HD 8XX, creating bass extension down to 10hz (+5db @ 10hz vs 800 S). Sennheiser’s team, lead by Jermo Koehnke, reached the bass solution pretty quickly, but our goals for the midrange proved demanding... bordering impossible. After significant research, Sennheiser reached a solution; altered acoustic impedance in the transducer's dampening material to smooth the FR from 2.5k to 8k. This means the transducer in the HD 8XX is unique, it’s a new ring driver. The HD8XX goes live tomorrow at 9am PST with 3000 units available, *shipping in November*. These 3000 units represent the full production we anticipate for 2021. We’ll make more available if the capacity increases, but this launch is the only guaranteed HD 8XX availability until 2022. Launch pricing for the HD 8XX is $1100 and you’ll receive $200 worth of drop points (20,000 points) with purchase. For future units, HD 8XX pricing will increase to $1200+. So come by tomorrow morning at 9am PST, pickup your HD8XX, use your drop points to buy a DROP + THX 789 for $99 and enjoy the endgame this November.





docentore said:


> 9 months waiting for 1.1K$ product? Insane.





unifutomaki said:


> Sounds to me like some company needs urgent cashflow like nowish




Yep, this sounds like a mass crowd funding/kickstarter LOL. Kind of giving them an interest free loan of $1.1 K for a few months?

It's also not a good sign that Sennheiser is retrenching workers and also looking at pulling out of the consumer audio market. Probably they are bleeding money. Since they are having a collab with (Mass)drop, which hasn't covered itself in glory for CS and returns, I wonder what will happen if any of the buyers need warranty or servicing for this HD 8xx?


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Yep, this sounds like a mass crowd funding/kickstarter LOL. Kind of giving them an interest free loan of $1.1 K for a few months?
> 
> It's also not a good sign that Sennheiser is retrenching workers and also looking at pulling out of the consumer audio market. Probably they are bleeding money. Since they are having a collab with (Mass)drop, which hasn't covered itself in glory for CS and returns, I wonder what will happen if any of the buyers need warranty or servicing for this HD 8xx?



3000 * 1,100 = 3,300 000. Pretty sweet stimulus package they're building for themselves there


----------



## chifihead

InstantSilence said:


> You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble





InstantSilence said:


> Looking for thr smoothest thing out there.
> Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible


(Oooh I'm liking how easy it is to chop quotes in the new software!) 

Off the top of my head (I could be wrong):
- Kinera Bd005 pro 
- Jadeaudio EA3 
- Senn IE40 Pro 
- Mangird tea 
- Tin P1


----------



## chickenmoon

InstantSilence said:


> You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble
> Looking for thr smoothest thing out there.
> Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible



Oriveti Basic


----------



## cocolinho

InstantSilence said:


> You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble
> Looking for thr smoothest thing out there.
> Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible


Westone b50 (and probably more Westone)
Custom art Fibae black


----------



## kmmbd

unifutomaki said:


> Sennheiser: the good products are all too rich for my blood, and the affordable products are all cheap tat. There's just never been much of an attempt to appeal to value or price-performance.


The HD6XX is still one of the best values out there. Basically the headphone with best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> The HD6XX is still one of the best values out there. Basically the headphone with best bang for the buck IMO.



It's also a bit of a pain to get a hold of (and warranty coverage cannot be guaranteed) unless you're in the US


----------



## jant71 (Feb 18, 2021)

cocolinho said:


> Westone b50 (and probably more Westone)
> Custom art Fibae black





InstantSilence said:


> You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble
> Looking for thr smoothest thing out there.
> Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible



If @InstantSilence you would be interested in the Westone make an offer and you can get them at a good price Open Box...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Westone-B5...981053&hash=item4dbd9c4a14:g:AAAAAOSwXIpgLjfu
Adorama is a good store/seller. $699 they were not a value but $200 or a little under they are a good buy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 18, 2021)

One thing I dont like about Drop stuff is they always say limited to initial prepurchase and then they will increase the cost there after.  That don't ever happen it seems in fact it is the opposite. Come Christmas and the Holidays they lower the price leaving initial buyers with that not so fresh feeling.

Happened with a lot of items including the EE Zeus drop. Which ended up selling for $250 less than what I bought it for. Love that.

Bottom line. No benefit to give up that cash early as intrigued as I am with the HD8XX no way.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Feb 18, 2021)

Meet the giant DAP (?) YinLvMei W1 running Ubuntu 21.04. It originally comes with (Chinese) Windows 10 preinstalled, which of course is slow. I managed to install a standart Gnome based Ubuntu on it as dual boot, which works much better. So far everything seems to work (touch screen, auto rotation, WIFI, bluetooth, sound, display dimming, suspend), with some small quirks but I guess they are fixable.

Sound is awesome. A little bit on the thicker than I like but a tiny bit of EQ brought it to my liking. It comes with two replaceable battery packs which you can charge externally. Each battery pack has two batteries inside for digital and analog sections. It gets warm and one battery pack  lasts 4 to 6 hours. It is a bit on the rough and tough side, more like an experimental device (it actually is).

I can currently connect to it over ssh and X forwarding, and control the music player UI while working from my desktop PC. I will probably continue tuning it for better performance but that is for later. Here is a photo running Ubuntu and feature set...

- Dual AK4499 Flagship DAC chipset
- 8 OPA 1612 IV converter.
- 2 OPA 1612 LPF.
- Amplification Circuit: 2 Custom Dual OP AMPs+8 in-line High-power tube pairs.
- SA9227 asynchronous USB Processor Chip.
- Ultra-low jitter Taiwan Taiyi Crystal Clock.
- 7” IPS Display(800*1280).
- Two 7000mAh Lithium batteries.
- Replaceable battery module.
- 3.5mm Coaxial, 3.5mm Single-ended LO, 3.5mm Balanced LO, 3.5mm Single-ended PO, 4.4mm Balanced PO.
- Dual PGA2311 Fully Balanced Volume Control.
- Output Power(Single-ended): Up to 750mW @ 32Ω, Up to 80mW @ 300Ω.
- Output Power(Balanced): Up to 1500mW @ 32Ω, Up to 160mW @ 300Ω.
- Line-out Voltage(Single-ended): 2.9Vrms.
- Line-out Voltage(Balanced): 5.8Vrms.
- Output Impedance(Single-ended): 0.8Ω.
- Output Impedance(Balanced): 0.4Ω.
- 3 MicroSD card slots with up to 1TB MicroSD card support in each slot.
- 2 USB ports.
- USB Type-C charging port.


----------



## subguy812

DarginMahkum said:


> Meet the giant DAP (?) YinLvMei W1 running Ubuntu 21.04. It originally comes with (Chinese) Windows 10 preinstalled, which of course is slow. I managed to install a standart Gnome based Ubuntu on it as dual boot, which works much better. So far everything seems to work (touch screen, auto rotation, WIFI, bluetooth, sound, display dimming, suspend), with some small quirks but I guess they are fixable.
> 
> Sound is awesome. A little bit on the thicker than I like but a tiny bit of EQ brought it to my liking. It comes with two replaceable battery packs which you can charge externally. Each battery pack has two batteries inside for digital and analog sections. It gets warm and one battery pack  lasts 4 to 6 hours. It is a bit on the rough and tough side, more like an experimental device (it actually is).
> 
> ...


I have to say, I am still not sure what to think of this. Each time I see you post it, I kinda scratch my head.


----------



## DarginMahkum

subguy812 said:


> I have to say, I am still not sure what to think of this. Each time I see you post it, I kinda scratch my head.



Until the package arrived and I opened the case, even after I paid for it, I couldn't believe in the existence of such a device. I am sure I won't ever be able to sell it, so we are probably friends for life.


----------



## subguy812

DarginMahkum said:


> Until the package arrived and I opened the case, even after I paid for it, I couldn't believe in the existence of such a device. I am sure I won't ever be able to sell it, so we are probably friends for life.


LOL ... not an easy sell for sure


----------



## nraymond

DarginMahkum said:


> Meet the giant DAP (?) YinLvMei W1 running Ubuntu 21.04. It originally comes with (Chinese) Windows 10 preinstalled, which of course is slow. I managed to install a standart Gnome based Ubuntu on it as dual boot, which works much better. So far everything seems to work (touch screen, auto rotation, WIFI, bluetooth, sound, display dimming, suspend), with some small quirks but I guess they are fixable.
> 
> Sound is awesome. A little bit on the thicker than I like but a tiny bit of EQ brought it to my liking. It comes with two replaceable battery packs which you can charge externally. Each battery pack has two batteries inside for digital and analog sections. It gets warm and one battery pack  lasts 4 to 6 hours. It is a bit on the rough and tough side, more like an experimental device (it actually is).
> 
> ...


What a remarkable device. I love some things about it, but the price is out of my range unfortunately. The form factor is interesting. I love the replaceable battery (wish more DAPs had that). Very geeky device.

It might be possible to use an ultra portable PC and an external USB DAC/amp to achieve something approaching that sound quality at a lower cost, but cables and power and overall clunkiness of putting something like that together would be a downside.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tansio Mirai TSMR - 4 Pro review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-4-pro.23747/reviews#review-25334

Rank B-

Does not compete at all, a waste of money.....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Sennheiser: the good products are all too rich for my blood, and the affordable products are all cheap tat. There's just never been much of an attempt to appeal to value or price-performance.



Sennheiser's had very good lower end products. It's just a matter of sifting through potential fakes. The higher end stuff has always held it's value, so it's harder to find good deals on authentic high end Senns, and Drop doesn't help with it's borderline "deals".


----------



## CamWuu (Feb 18, 2021)

Should I even open the Kinera bd005 Pro they just arrived from drop but my mom and I have been loving the Volt+Totem combo, Dt3 with Penon OS849, Orb+OS849, And Blessing2 with Effect Audio Virtuoso or Maestro and the same cables on the Ae3 and Yume I'm not sure I'll ever have time for these or the fans


----------



## lgcubana

lgcubana said:


> True, the only components that caught my attention in 2020 were: DD coatings, Sonion BAs and cables, cables,... cables; but they were all tweaks, nothing ground shaking.  And it is my opinion, that until I'm ready to jump up to another $$$ tier, I've probably hit the ceiling.
> 
> My most recent purchases  (the KZ DQ6 & BA10) were more out of curiosity; when they arrived, I wasn't in any hurry to try them out;  left them to burn in for a full week.
> 
> The only thing on my (early warning) radar right now is the TRN-TA1; but it's more for the aesthetics and the low buy in.  As it's up in the air, as to whether TRN was open to Larry Fulton's tuning suggestions.


No longer up in the air.  The initial feedback (from the AudioReviews' Facebook page) on the *TRN-TA1* appears to be: mid-centric, with a sizeable dip between 4.5 khz - 9 khz.

The TA1 is available again, on HiFiGo.  To the U.S. the TA1 is $47, with shipping

I almost want to take the chance, because it is a very shiny object.  But I make no qualms over my need for low end; it doesn't have to make my eyes bulge out of their sockets, but I don't want to listen to ***Angel, by Massive Attack and go meh

(_Larry Fulton's graph_)




***


----------



## unifutomaki

lgcubana said:


> The initial feedback (from the AudioReviews' Facebook page) on the *TRN-TA1* appears to be: mid-centric, with a sizeable dip between 4.5 khz - 9 khz.



As a fan of budget mid-centric/neutral bright IEMs, my interest is definitely piqued. Now they just need to show up on AliExpress..


----------



## aviusmc

RikudouGoku said:


> For those of you that got the Tanchjim Oxygen, here is the PEQ preset I made for it to simulate the Dunu Zen:
> 
> low-shelf: 40hz, Q:0.6, Gain: 2.5db
> low-shelf: 150hz, Q: 1.2, Gain: 2.5db
> ...


This is really cool, thanks! I can't wait to give this a try.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Feb 18, 2021)

InstantSilence said:


> You guys know any iem at any price range that has a dip in upped mids/lower treble
> Looking for thr smoothest thing out there.
> Beyond 1k to 10k I'd like as large of a dip as possible


stay away from any chi-fi stuff,
there are some good option from sony, akg, sennheiser, westone


----------



## zenki

Some chi-fi's good though n doesn't cost an arm + leg


----------



## unifutomaki

Chi-Fi was what got me interested in this hobby in the first place, so I wouldn't knock it randomly


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 19, 2021)

These just arrived. Currently listening to them, and will burn-in them by evening. Didn't expect them to be so small at around 4 cm diameter 😂

SHINI S-520

Update: L and R is switched. Easy to fix.

Initial Impressions: Bright-sounding. Mids are forward, sometimes shouty but is very nice. Bass rolls-off starting 70 hz but is tight. Treble a bit peaky but is crisp. These are hard to drive, maxing out my iPhone 5s (1 Vrms) and it is still isn't "deafiningly" loud, barely reaching my normal listening volume.

Build is all-plastic and cable is atrocious.


----------



## JEHL

Strifeff7 said:


> stay away from any chi-fi stuff,
> there are some good option from sony, akg, sennheiser, westone


No offense but, without more context, this just comes across as: Let's reject something based on country of origin alone.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> No offense but, without more context, this just comes across as: Let's reject something based on country of origin alone.



Ironically other than some summitFI IEMs, majority of those western brand IEMs may actually be made or assembled in China. I bought a few shures (SE215), Westones (westone 3, westone W30) and sennheiser IEMs (sennheiser Ie80s), they honestly have much worse price to performance ratio than some CHIFI IEMs that are 10 times cheaper. CHIFI may be a crapshoot in QC, but surprisingly QC is also not the best for these western sets, my westones both died at the cable after a few months and for the non detachable Westone 3 I had to do a MMCX mod to salvage it.


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> Ironically other than some summitFI IEMs, majority of those western brand IEMs may actually be made or assembled in China. I bought a few shures (SE215), Westones (westone 3, westone W30) and sennheiser IEMs (sennheiser Ie80s), they honestly have much worse price to performance ratio than some CHIFI IEMs that are 10 times cheaper. CHIFI may be a crapshoot in QC, but surprisingly QC is also not the best for these western sets, my westones both died at the cable after a few months and for the non detachable Westone 3 I had to do a MMCX mod to salvage it.


From what I heard probably in another thread dedicated to Etymotic. Only the ER4 is made in house by Etymotic. ER3 and ER2 are outsourced to China, presumably this is what makes both much cheaper than ER4.

... Anyway I wonder what people here consider smooth. Crinacle seems to call the Sony XBA-N3 a little oversmoothed in definition but I'm not sure what are examples of this. 

Given that the most common complaints about the Koss KPH-30i is lack of details and/or treble, I wonder if that fits the definition of smooth. 

... And then there's Kinera YH623. A TWS with no upper mid nor treble boost to counter the *ASTRONOMICAL *+20dB bass boost!


----------



## courierdriver

docentore said:


> 9 months waiting for 1.1K$ product? Insane.


Yes...I agree. Drop is kinda known for that though. Even stuff that comes from China; you can get faster and for less from Aliexpress. I've seen iems on Drop that I've seen on Aliexpress for weeks/months that cost less on Aliexpress. And...I don't have to pay in US $ and extra customs fees. Drop might be viable option for those who live in the US, but anyone living in another country pays through the nose. As interesting as the H8XX looks, I'm gonna take a hard pass. As far as any other products that come in my daily Drop email, I always search them out on Amazon or Aliexpress to check prices and shipping costs/times.


----------



## courierdriver (Feb 18, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Chi-Fi was what got me interested in this hobby in the first place, so I wouldn't knock it randomly


Much agreed! I'll go you one further. I actually gave up on hifi altogether for 18 years until I discovered Chi-fi. It was Chi-fi that actually got me back into the audio hobby.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Anyway I wonder what people here consider smooth


I would consider the Koss Porta Pro to be smooth. The Fail Poppy is also smooth. Come to think of it, maybe I just don't like smooth


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 19, 2021)

JEHL said:


> From what I heard probably in another thread dedicated to Etymotic. Only the ER4 is made in house by Etymotic. ER3 and ER2 are outsourced to China, presumably this is what makes both much cheaper than ER4.
> 
> ... Anyway I wonder what people here consider smooth. Crinacle seems to call the Sony XBA-N3 a little oversmoothed in definition but I'm not sure what are examples of this.
> 
> ...



Examples of smooth? Mofasest Trio. Sony Z5. Moondrop KXXS.


----------



## JEHL

sub30 said:


> These just arrived. Currently listening to them, and will burn-in them by evening. Didn't expect them to be so small at around 4 cm diameter 😂
> 
> SHINI S-520
> 
> Update: L and R is switched. Easy to fix.


Apparently Koss KSC75 and porta pro's drivers have a 45mm diameter. Does this mean this whole thing is smaller than the Koss' driver?


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 19, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Apparently Koss KSC75 and porta pro's drivers have a 45mm diameter. Does this mean this whole thing is smaller than the Koss' driver?


Here's a closer pic.





Driver:





I updated my earlier post with a very short initial impression.


----------



## JEHL

sub30 said:


> Here's a closer pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressions sound like my KSC75 before I shoved some Plantronics Supra Aural Plus pads and made it darker, but also increased extension from 90Hz to 50Hz (Yes, it's that horrible). I wonder how is the fit on the S520 compared to the KSC75. I'd assume the size difference must greatky impact the fit. Although since I only own the KSC75 myself, I couldn't tell you which one is easier to put on. 

In contrast my BLON BL-03 extends to about 22Hz with the Sednaearfitlight ML and inprovised mesh filter. Which seems odd considering most people claim it has horrible bass extension. In fact the AZLAs increased extension on BOTH ends.


----------



## chinmie

Strifeff7 said:


> stay away from any chi-fi stuff,
> there are some good option from sony, akg, sennheiser, westone



gotta disagree on that. 
Sure there's good option on big old brand like the Sony, AKG, Senns, (can't comment on westone though, haven't found one that i like), but tossing away the chifis altogether? there're chifis that can steamroll most of those big brands in their price brackets, even above them. 



JEHL said:


> From what I heard probably in another thread dedicated to Etymotic. Only the ER4 is made in house by Etymotic. ER3 and ER2 are outsourced to China, presumably this is what makes both much cheaper than ER4.
> 
> ... Anyway I wonder what people here consider smooth. Crinacle seems to call the Sony XBA-N3 a little oversmoothed in definition but I'm not sure what are examples of this.
> 
> ...



Sony M7 and M9 are smooth for me, but in a good way


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 19, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Impressions sound like my KSC75 before I shoved some Plantronics Supra Aural Plus pads and made it darker, but also increased extension from 90Hz to 50Hz (Yes, it's that horrible). I wonder how is the fit on the S520 compared to the KSC75. I'd assume the size difference must greatky impact the fit. Although since I only own the KSC75 myself, I couldn't tell you which one is easier to put on.
> 
> In contrast my BLON BL-03 extends to about 22Hz with the Sednaearfitlight ML and inprovised mesh filter. Which seems odd considering most people claim it has horrible bass extension. In fact the AZLAs increased extension on BOTH ends.


I was actually supposed to buy 50mm Grado-esque pads for this one. 2 USD for 2 pairs.






But then the S-520 arrived and got surprised with its size.

I wonder - can this fit the Shini's at 40 mm if I buy them?? Or would 5mm be too short of a hold?







Regarding comfort - just a few hours of listening to them and they are the most comfortable things I've put on my ears. It's ridiculously light and instantly disappears.


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> gotta disagree on that.
> Sure there's good option on big old brand like the Sony, AKG, Senns, (can't comment on westone though, haven't found one that i like), but tossing away the chifis altogether? there're chifis that can steamroll most of those big brands in their price brackets, even above them.
> 
> 
> ...


How different are they from each other?


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> How different are they from each other?



both have a very similar sound characteristics, but the M9 have a better resolution and instrument definition..coming back from the M9, the M7 has a slight veil across the spectrum. 
for me the difference when trying them: i thought "it's okay" when hearing the M7, and thought "hmmm... i should listen to some more songs on this" when i hearing the M9


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> both have a very similar sound characteristics, but the M9 have a better resolution and instrument definition..coming back from the M9, the M7 has a slight veil across the spectrum.
> for me the difference when trying them: i thought "it's okay" when hearing the M7, and thought "hmmm... i should listen to some more songs on this" when i hearing the M9


Sounds like I probably wouldn't take advantage of the M9.

I think if such thing existed I'd probably grab gear ranked S+ in tone grade... and C in technical grade.


----------



## Audio Fun (Feb 19, 2021)

Nothing about the sound for now, cuz I just can’t wait to share this gorgeous looking IEMs from Avara to everyone!!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we check out the Whizzer HE01 in HFN.  

_For $79, the Whizzer HE01 appears to be a real contender, even compared to the higher-tier models. The sole driver achieves some impressive feats and, paired with a good DAC, this IEM gave me a very nice experience overall._

https://www.headfonia.com/whizzer-he01-review/

If there are any questions, just ask @nanotechnos


----------



## cappuchino

I just bought this unknown SD01 amplifier for 6 USD. It's my first ever "non-earphone" purchase. Hope it improves something with my gear.


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Sounds like I probably wouldn't take advantage of the M9.
> 
> I think if such thing existed I'd probably grab gear ranked S+ in tone grade... and C in technical grade.



that's why i like the T2 Plus, i rate it high tonally and not too shabby at all technically, add the affordable price to the package, and it's golden


----------



## superuser1

All my savings went into a new PC and i will have to save up again for the new discoveries ... i think its going to be a long wait.


----------



## chickenmoon

I got my KZ DQ6 yesterday. Performance is impressive and tonal balance is very pleasing to my ears with a lower treble spike that emphasizes sibilance on some tracks as the only downside I can see so far.  Enjoying these quite a bit.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> All my savings went into a new PC and i will have to save up again for the new discoveries ... i think its going to be a long wait.



Perfect time to take a break and save as getting good gear now almost costs a bomb in our country. Maybe, you will be able to splurge on a TOTL ₹400k audio gear when everything returns to normal 😂


----------



## davidcotton

baskingshark said:


> Ironically other than some summitFI IEMs, majority of those western brand IEMs may actually be made or assembled in China. I bought a few shures (SE215), Westones (westone 3, westone W30) and sennheiser IEMs (sennheiser Ie80s), they honestly have much worse price to performance ratio than some CHIFI IEMs that are 10 times cheaper. CHIFI may be a crapshoot in QC, but surprisingly QC is also not the best for these western sets, my westones both died at the cable after a few months and for the non detachable Westone 3 I had to do a MMCX mod to salvage it.


The very first sets of 215s also had intermittent mmcx failure as well.


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> Perfect time to take a break and save as getting good gear now almost costs a bomb in our country. Maybe, you will be able to splurge on a TOTL ₹400k audio gear when everything returns to normal 😂


I was eyeing the DX300 but it can wait as other iem purchases.. the scenario is bleak at the moment for audiophile stuff so decided to build a Ryzen 5 5600X PC with RGB bling


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> I was eyeing the DX300 but it can wait as other iem purchases.. the scenario is bleak at the moment for audiophile stuff so decided to build a Ryzen 5 5600X PC with RGB bling


That's fantastic! Nice to hear.


----------



## DarginMahkum

superuser1 said:


> RGB bling



RGB is as important as the CPU and the GPU these days.


----------



## waynes world

Happy birthday @Dsnuts! This thread is 10 years old, so I know you're at least older than that LOL! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## ChrisOc

*Happy Birthday To the Discovery thread!

A job well done @Dsnuts.*


----------



## Poganin

Happy birthday, indeed. Many happy returns!


----------



## Dsnuts

Thanks for the well wishes fellas I can say I am a lucky guy. I have my health so I can enjoy my hobbies to the fullest. Which is all I can ask for.

I believe it was sciOC that mentioned there seems to be a lul in the industry right now. I have to agree. Considering just how many new phones was introduced last year maybe the industry is taking a collective breathe right now. So that just means when the flood gates open there will be new stuff around the corner as always. 

This year for my B day I got.... Nothing.  I am truly happy with what I got and feel lucky that I have a hobby a lot of folks just overlook. I am enjoying my music more now than at any time in my life and it is good to be in this hobby with like minded folks. You guys make this thread what it is and this hobby teaches me new stuff daily and that is something I can't say about any other hobby I can think of.  

Sometimes you gotta just pause and be grateful of what you got. Today I am taking a pause and being grateful of what I got. Happy listening and keep them discoveries happening. It is why you are here reading this. !!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the well wishes fellas I can say I am a lucky guy. I have my health so I can enjoy my hobbies to the fullest. Which is all I can ask for.
> 
> I believe it was sciOC that mentioned there seems to be a lul in the industry right now. I have to agree. Considering just how many new phones was introduced last year maybe the industry is taking a collective breathe right now. So that just means when the flood gates open there will be new stuff around the corner as always.
> 
> ...


Wasnt there a similar pause in the industry last year around this time as well? But well, that was probably due to covid....


----------



## jant71 (Feb 19, 2021)

Pause to decide and reevaluate how much focus will be on wired vs. wireless going forward.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

jant71 said:


> Pause to decide and reevaluate how much focus will be on wired vs. wireless going forward.


Wireless headphone market cap will rise substantially in the near future, it's somehow inevitable. BT Amps/DAC are just like feelers to tap the hardcore wired IEM market. The minute wireless audio matches the quality of their wired ones, many folks will dump wired stuff without batting an eyelid. It's scary in a way


----------



## Strifeff7

Dani157 said:


> Wireless headphone market cap will rise substantially in the near future, it's somehow inevitable. BT Amps/DAC are just like feelers to tap the hardcore wired IEM market. The minute wireless audio matches the quality of their wired ones, many folks will dump wired stuff without batting an eyelid. It's scary in a way


that and a DSP correction,
just buy one earphone, and it could sound like any expensive wired earphone.


----------



## unifutomaki

Great, more e-waste


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> Wireless headphone market cap will rise substantially in the near future, it's somehow inevitable. BT Amps/DAC are just like feelers to tap the hardcore wired IEM market. The minute wireless audio matches the quality of their wired ones, many folks will dump wired stuff without batting an eyelid. It's scary in a way



I do like wireless gear for exercising and doing housework, where sweat may spoil delicate BA drivers/cables, or if cables get in the way. For sure wireless gear is catching up with wired gear, but currently for general music listening, I'd still take wired gear for their better sound quality.

Wireless gear also has its cons, such as they get outdated very fast, in the areas of BT/codec technology, and the other area of battery life (which decreases with repeated charges). But I think wireless is the way the industry will be heading towards, for better of worse. Most of the people I see on the subway/buses are using wireless gear. Most of my younger relatives will only use wireless gear, they refuse to consider wired IEMs I wanna let them try. Most of the online shops and retail shops are selling more wireless than wired gear, with only a few niche shops specializing in wired IEMs.


----------



## IEMusic

Wireless = planned obsolescence 

This is my big hangup with wireless technology, and a lot of technology in general.  That is precisely what makes things like speakers, wired IEMs, wired HPs, mechanical watches, etc so special.  Much longer lifespan and less landfill.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chickenmoon said:


> I got my KZ DQ6 yesterday. Performance is impressive and tonal balance is very pleasing to my ears with a lower treble spike that emphasizes sibilance on some tracks as the only downside I can see so far.  Enjoying these quite a bit.



Once they break in, that peak diminishes. They become very balanced and tonally pleasing.


----------



## G777

chickenmoon said:


> I got my KZ DQ6 yesterday. Performance is impressive and tonal balance is very pleasing to my ears with a lower treble spike that emphasizes sibilance on some tracks as the only downside I can see so far.  Enjoying these quite a bit.



Changing the tips may smooth out that peak a bit (take a look at the last graph):



Pelicampe said:


> After +100 hours of burning, some measurements of my DQ6s...
> 
> Before and after burning, no differences can be seen on screen
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace Bee

CamWuu said:


> I already have a lot of iems just want a top tier set. I have the dt3 blessing2 ae3 yume fan orb


For top tier, I would suggest a pre-loved 64 Audio Tia Trio. Available for around $1300. That'll be a much better value for money TBH.


----------



## JEHL

1DD, 6BA, 2EST. Wonder if this makes the Thieaudio Monarch the most nuclear tribrid. Wonder if the possibility of buying one only to find out that it doesn't even fit is real.

Actually there's 1DD, 6BA, 4EST JQ White Knight... and it's also like x2.5 the price of the Monarch... Yikes.


----------



## chifihead

Dani157 said:


> Wireless headphone market cap will rise substantially in the near future, it's somehow inevitable. BT Amps/DAC are just like feelers to tap the hardcore wired IEM market. The minute wireless audio matches the quality of their wired ones, many folks will dump wired stuff without batting an eyelid. It's scary in a way


I reckon it will truly blow up once graphene batteries are mature. Wireless tech is now hamstrung by our inability to provide power and energy in a small form factor. 

My dream: a neckband-style Bluetooth adapter with magsafe-like connection (which makes it easy to switch iems to use with the same adapter). 

Battery life ☑ 
Power ☑ 
Not having to buy separate chargers / batteries / dac / amp for each model ☑



Strifeff7 said:


> that and a DSP correction,
> just buy one earphone, and it could sound like any expensive wired earphone.


I don't think that's possible. Dsp can only do so much (and that's not much).


----------



## JEHL (Feb 20, 2021)

So battery has a lifetime much lower than the rest of the components. Although I believe the Sony WF1000 series addresses this by making the battery user replaceable with a VARTA CP1254 A3 battery. There seems to be nothing attached to the backplate either, making the pry open mostly risk free. I wonder how many TWS IEMs have the foresight of using user replaceable batteries.

Very high latency for some unfathomable reason, (My sister's QC35 takes almost 300ms to play the sent signal) which makes it a death sentence if you use it to play a game reliant on audio cues... I DON'T GET IT. I get 80ms give or take of latency while playing Path of Exile while data is sent from a server that like 4000km away. Why something that's sent from my desktop and cellphone takes so much longer to process?

Pairing these up NEVER seems to be as seamless are most people present it to me. Tends to be really annoying pairing up compared to just plugging a cable in.

If I am in a place with many electronics, the pairing may just suddenly fail or cut out. I have no idea why.

Don't get me wrong. I WANT to love wireless but I just can't look past these experiences. I don't know how my sister and her just married husband can deal with this. Having a wire run across my body seems like the lesser of 2 evils, since for that price I get to deal with none of the above.

Edit: I also wish most wireless IEMs had a wired option, like most wireless headphones do.

Edit 2: I'm waiting for the eventual moment where wireless turns the world of audiophilia upside down. Looks like that's not happening soon however.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 20, 2021)

They can pry my wired IEMs and dedicated DAP out of my cold, dead hands

Grad school can be a lonely place at times. My Walkman became my friend.


----------



## cqtek (Feb 20, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the well wishes fellas I can say I am a lucky guy. I have my health so I can enjoy my hobbies to the fullest. Which is all I can ask for.
> 
> I believe it was sciOC that mentioned there seems to be a lul in the industry right now. I have to agree. Considering just how many new phones was introduced last year maybe the industry is taking a collective breathe right now. So that just means when the flood gates open there will be new stuff around the corner as always.
> 
> ...


Best wishes and congratulations! Even if it is late.
Of course, you should always take a break to be grateful for what you have and, most importantly, enjoy it. So I agree with your words. I'm sure that helps you to improve and renew ideas.
On the other hand, I think this year is going to be a strong year in terms of new developments in the hobby... We'll see what happens.

Pd.: It seems that you and I were born in February... and only a few days apart... hahaha...

Edit: And since it seems that TWS is being talked about, I left a few brief impressions about the Geekfly GF8S. I don't want to flood the message...
I'm very antiquated and still enjoy my DAP and my wired headphones. But after having tried this new TWS I'm having second thoughts... But I'm very stubborn.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/goi...e-we-there-yet.861024/page-1961#post-16188433


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Strifeff7 said:


> that and a DSP correction,
> just buy one earphone, and it could sound like any expensive wired earphone.


I beg to differ. Wireless sound feels very lifeless unless one doesn't pay crazy money like $200. Price to performance ratio, wired IEMs will still sound better at every price range. But I understand your reasoning and it is different strokes for different folks. There are many who have adapted to and like wireless sound. More power to them!


baskingshark said:


> I do like wireless gear for exercising and doing housework, where sweat may spoil delicate BA drivers/cables, or if cables get in the way. For sure wireless gear is catching up with wired gear, but currently for general music listening, I'd still take wired gear for their better sound quality.
> 
> Wireless gear also has its cons, such as they get outdated very fast, in the areas of BT/codec technology, and the other area of battery life (which decreases with repeated charges). But I think wireless is the way the industry will be heading towards, for better of worse. Most of the people I see on the subway/buses are using wireless gear. Most of my younger relatives will only use wireless gear, they refuse to consider wired IEMs I wanna let them try. Most of the online shops and retail shops are selling more wireless than wired gear, with only a few niche shops specializing in wired IEMs.


Totally agree with you here. Despite tons of cons, it's convenience which leads the masses who generally don't care much about SQ to prefer them over wired IEMs or HPs. If someone has $50 to spend their first preference is to get a TWS IEM. and not a ZAX or T2 or HZ Sound Mirror. For better or for worse, future for wired market is very bleak and it will turn into niche segment. The budget DAP segment is going through a similar phase where they're made completely obsolete by mid-range smartphones.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 20, 2021)

Well the same people buying cheapo TWS today would have been the people buying Skullcandy and knockoff Beats headphones before, or unironically using the pack-in earphones that came with their iPod or music phone. The enthusiast/pro audio market has always existed alongside that sector, and has never been about that audience.

If ChiFi and Japan is anything to go by, the market for wired gear is still large enough (and/or the margins are high enough) for there to be a wide range of products being offered by a ton of companies that span the gamut of price-points.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 20, 2021)

In other news, I'm chilling out this weekend with my ZX300 + MDR-H600a combo. The H600a is probably the warmest and smoothest transducer in my collection and is exactly what the doctor ordered after a pretty stressful week. A touch of EQ helps eliminate the mid-bass bump and slightly increase high-end detail retrieval, making for a very coherent and balanced-sounding pair of closed-backs.


----------



## lgcubana

unifutomaki said:


> Well the same people buying cheapo TWS today would have been the same people buying Skullcandy and knockoff Beats headphones before, or unironically using the pack-in earphones that came with their iPod or music phone. The enthusiast/pro audio market has always existed alongside that sector, and has never been about that audience.
> 
> If ChiFi and Japan is anything to go by, the market for wired gear is still large enough (and/or the margins are high enough) for there to be a wide range of products being offered by a ton of companies that span the gamut of price-points.


I see TWS customers falling into three categories:
1. as you point out, the bottom feeders
2. those that are interested in the budding technology, but not ready to drop Apple $$$ yet
3. Apple ride or die

If I were to hazard a guess as to where we’ll be in 3 yrs. I would have to (unfortunately) relegate wired IEMs to a small piece of the overall market and DAPs to an even smaller share than they already hold.  As more and more cellphone manufacturers following Apple’s lead, in killing the audio jack.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 20, 2021)

lgcubana said:


> I see TWS customers falling into three categories:
> 1. as you point out, the bottom feeders
> 2. those that are interested in the budding technology, but not ready to drop Apple $$$ yet
> 3. Apple ride or die
> ...



So far the audio jack has persisted as a feature among mid-range and budget devices, while those who can afford $1000 smartphones have an immense selection of DAC/amp gadgets to choose from. I'm actually much more worried about DAPs than wired IEMs and headphones, as stage IEMs and studio monitors will always be relevant to the pro scene. My contingency plan is to buy a WM1A (or two) once I start working later this year, even if I may not need it, and simply hunker down till the end.


----------



## chinmie

unifutomaki said:


> Well the same people buying cheapo TWS today would have been the people buying Skullcandy and knockoff Beats headphones before, or unironically using the pack-in earphones that came with their iPod or music phone. The enthusiast/pro audio market has always existed alongside that sector, and has never been about that audience.
> 
> If ChiFi and Japan is anything to go by, the market for wired gear is still large enough (and/or the margins are high enough) for there to be a wide range of products being offered by a ton of companies that span the gamut of price-points.





lgcubana said:


> I see TWS customers falling into three categories:
> 1. as you point out, the bottom feeders
> 2. those that are interested in the budding technology, but not ready to drop Apple $$$ yet
> 3. Apple ride or die
> ...



i buy cheapo TWSs from time to time, so i guess I'm a bottom feeder?  
i have/had some above the $200 tws too, but i still find cheaper sub 50 chifi tws to be interesting purchase. yes, one can view TWS as disposables because of their battery life, but truth be told, i have a QCY neckband IEM that i bought 5 years ago, and it still retains it's original battery life. 

sound wise, i think those TWS are not too shabby themselves, and can be comparable to their wired counterpart in their price bracket. i even sometimes prefer listening to them than using wired straight to phones.. because i think most phones are just not ideal amps anyway. in a pinch? sure, but given the options, i would choose TWS or bluetooth DACs anyday.


----------



## Strifeff7

chifihead said:


> don't think that's possible.


Just like a century ago people think that air travel is impossible,
a decade from now we can enjoy music without any speaker/earphone/headphone,


----------



## lgcubana (Feb 20, 2021)

chinmie said:


> i buy cheapo TWSs from time to time, so i guess I'm a bottom feeder?
> i have/had some above the $200 tws too, but i still find cheaper sub 50 chifi tws to be interesting purchase. yes, one can view TWS as disposables because of their battery life, but truth be told, i have a QCY neckband IEM that i bought 5 years ago, and it still retains it's original battery life.
> 
> sound wise, i think those TWS are not too shabby themselves, and can be comparable to their wired counterpart in their price bracket. i even sometimes prefer listening to them than using wired straight to phones.. because i think most phones are just not ideal amps anyway. in a pinch? sure, but given the options, i would choose TWS or bluetooth DACs anyday.


Nothing wrong with being a bottom feeder.  Lobsters are highly coveted, except for the 1998 season, off of Nova Scotia; which followed the tragedy of flight 111, Swissair 

I have no analytics to back up my opinion, but I don’t feel the ChiFi IEM realm is the mainstay for musicians worldwide; that target market defaults to brands like Shure and Ultimate Ears.


----------



## IEMusic (Feb 20, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Just like a century ago people think that air travel is impossible,
> a decade from now we can enjoy music without any speaker/earphone/headphone,


Transducer-less sound technology is cool for sure, but those deadly brain infections are a real bummer when the electrodes on your brain get germs on them.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> Nothing wrong with being a bottom feeder.  Lobsters are highly coveted, except for the 1998 season, off of Nova Scotia; which followed the tragedy of flight 111, Swissair
> 
> I have no analytics to back up my opinion, but I don’t feel the ChiFi IEM realm is the mainstay for musicians worldwide; that target market defaults to brands like Shure and Ultimate Ears.


I know musicians would LOVE to get rid of the wireless packs, and be able to just wear wireless earphones on stage.  But there are a lot of areas of technology that still need major advancements before that can happen, namely battery technology.  They would have to be incredibly reliable.  Bluetooth wouldn’t cut it.


----------



## nraymond

Strifeff7 said:


> Just like a century ago people think that air travel is impossible,
> a decade from now we can enjoy music without any speaker/earphone/headphone,


We're kind of there with the Bose / Frames, though these might qualify more as hidden directed speakers since I think that's what they've placed in the arms of the sunglasses:

https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/frames.html

Or are you referring more to something like the upcoming Noveto Soundbeamer:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nvt/noveto-soundbeamer-10-invisible-headphones


----------



## chinmie

lgcubana said:


> Nothing wrong with being a bottom feeder.  Lobsters are highly coveted, except for the 1998 season, off of Nova Scotia; which followed the tragedy of flight 111, Swissair
> 
> I have no analytics to back up my opinion, but I don’t feel the ChiFi IEM realm is the mainstay for musicians worldwide; that target market defaults to brands like Shure and Ultimate Ears.



mostly because most musicians/studio engineers, especially professionals, are rarely exposed to the audiophile world, and  choose their monitors mostly by recommendations of other players/engineers that they know. that's why most of them would choose "industry standard brands" that works.

they don't want to be bothered nor have the time to buy and comparing different sets of monitors, and only would try other things if they find their's to be problematic. 

musicians that do dabbles in audiophile gears though definitely know about chifi. (and most of this usually casual /amateur musicians)

most newer local bands that i know, as well as worship bands, use KZs and orher chifis for their stage monitors


----------



## IEMusic (Feb 20, 2021)

chinmie said:


> most newer local bands that i know, as well as worship bands, use KZs and orher chifis for their stage monitors


Definitely!   KZs are becoming quite common for “casual” musicians not wanting to spend a lot.

That’s why I‘ve said before that KZ should come out with a similarly affordable line of IEMs specifically for stage use, though I guess the ASF is sort-of advertised as such.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> I know musicians would LOVE to get rid of the wireless packs, and be able to just wear wireless earphones on stage.  But there are a lot of areas of technology that still need major advancements before that can happen, namely battery technology.  They would have to be incredibly reliable.  Bluetooth wouldn’t cut it.



i think bluetooth latency is still not doable for live performing..so those wireless with sends and receivers are still necessary. 

when that tech do allow it to shrink to TWS size, i sure bet every live performers would make the jump.


----------



## nraymond

chinmie said:


> mostly because most musicians/studio engineers, especially professionals, are rarely exposed to the audiophile world, and  choose their monitors mostly by recommendations of other players/engineers that they know. that's why most of them would choose "industry standard brands" that works.
> 
> they don't want to be bothered nor have the time to buy and comparing different sets of monitors, and only would try other things if they find their's to be problematic.
> 
> ...


While I don't know that many sound engineers, the ones I do know are pretty open-minded and pragmatic. I also read pro audio publications, and they tend to be very grounded and practical when it comes to equipment, especially for the sound engineers, because their careers depend on them being able to do their jobs well and a big part of that means understanding the equipment that they use and the limitations (vs audiophiles, who mostly know what they know because they personally enjoy it, which is different). Mixing and mastering engineers need to understand how something sounds on a wide range of playback situations so that the music will sound as good as possible in many different situations, and they often use a wide range of equipment to test their mixes and they need to have a deep and intimate understanding of the equipment they use, as well as their own biases and limitations. Here's an article for pros, "Mixing On Headphones":

https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/mixing-on-headphones-pro-perspective


----------



## superuser1

Belated Happy Birthday @Dsnuts


----------



## BubisUK

Had an itch for something new. Ordered these, seems interesting as they dont have a crossover and costs peanuts, so not a big loss in case they wil turn out to be a 💩


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Upgraded my phone for the first time in 5 years, and I jumped from a iphone 7 to the iphone 12 pro, and well, with my Q1 amp, using the C to lightning connector straight to the phone, and using the FLACbox app, and i must say, it sounds as good as my other DAPS, even the Hiby R5. Been using the KZ DQ6, and holeee!! What a sound!! The stage is so wide and details just POP! Money well spent.


----------



## WendyLi

Another KB EAR New gear coming very soon... What will it be? Haha


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 21, 2021)

Speaking of TWS, TRN just posted this one on FB... 15.28 USD





Still TRN... I guess they decided to lower the price. Might be competitive.


----------



## lgcubana

*TRN-TA1*

That's interesting, did they reverse course for the production units or have they posted the FR graph from the development/"Beta" stage ?





(Larry Fulton's graph)


----------



## unifutomaki

lgcubana said:


> *TRN-TA1*
> 
> That's interesting, did they reverse course for the production units or have they posted the FR graph from the development/"Beta" stage ?
> 
> ...


That store graph looks decidedly V-shaped, but @TechnoidFR's unit FR seems closer to Larry Fulton's "Production" graph.


----------



## docentore

unifutomaki said:


> That store graph looks decidedly V-shaped, but @TechnoidFR's unit FR seems closer to Larry Fulton's "Production" graph.


Did Larry tuned it? Why did they give th the job after all his tuning failures?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

After several months, i finally got around to listening to my Bose Soundsport iems, though the way they sit in the ear, i'm more apt to call these ear buds vs monitors or in ears or whatever you want to call them. These are essentially earbuds, and they are the best sounding "ear buds" i've ever heard. Not sure why I sat on them for so long (probably because of the rep Bose had, but my daughter has Bose speakers in her car and they sound fantastic and better than the Harman's in my Ford). I finally cracked the box open and gave them a spin on my new phone, and they have a very balanced and detailed sound. I would say a very FUN sound. Very musical. The bass isn't thundering or bleeding into mids, and the highs are nice and sparkly, but rather controlled. They aren't the most detailed, but the stage is wide and they present enough details to show a CLEAR sound. For a pair of workout sports buds, they are fantastic and the earfit tips make it a much more comfortable wear than average ear buds. I'm glad I finally got around to using them, because they are definitely superior to my VE Monks and my SFR KP120's, both of which sit in a box in my closet because i generally don't dig ear buds.


----------



## BubisUK

If anyone is interested, you can get NX7 Pro for 49.99$ at NiceHCK Audio Store. They are selling it in their mistery bag  But this is a secret, do not tell anyone 😄


----------



## Makahl

https://twitter.com/DUNU_Headphone/status/1363854208429096962


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got the EBX21 this morning, actually got them during the weekend but couldn't pick them up till this morning. 

These sound fantastic, I got them on my Pioneer XDP-30R this morning.  I am guilty of ignoring the advancements for earbuds. Not any more. These things sounds spacious full bodied sound with excellent dynamics and detail. I am surprised to see that the cable on these are worth $100 by themselves. Seems like a highly transparent cable and matches perfectly with the EBX21. 

I also appreciate that you can choose which termination you want when ordering. 3.5mm single ended or 2.5mm, and or 4.4mm balanced. Love the metal build on these. 

Gonna get to know these things real well and I will do a full write up for em but for now. They sound a bit like headphones vs earphones which is the point of these things.


----------



## dharmasteve

I decided to change my mobile phone but wanted to keep the audio jack and a good sound. I'd had the Samsung S9 plus which was quite good but not great through 3.5mm. I use either a HiBy R5 or iFi Hip-Dac for a source. Anyway I decided on the Sony Xperia 5ii 5G. It has the CS-35L41 dac chip in it. From the Cirrus site "The CS35L41 is the industry’s most advanced smart boosted audio amplifier solution for mobile devices. It features a top-of-the-line boosted Class D amplifier". Oh wow...they are telling the truth. The phone is good enough to drive my KBear Believe, and get full quality from it's 3.5mm, and has really good quality bass. Credit to Sony because the sound is sublime....but being Sony there has to be one fault.....and there is. It is definitely loud enough, but that's on nearly full volume. It would be nice to have 2 or so stops more  Nevertheless the sound is to my ears better than my LG30 and on a par at least with my HiBy R5. In every other aspect the Sony Xperia 5ii is exceptional. Sony know their sound.


----------



## elvergun

Dsnuts said:


> So I just got the EBX21 this morning, actually got them during the weekend but couldn't pick them up till this morning.
> 
> These sound fantastic, I got them on my Pioneer XDP-30R this morning.  I am guilty of ignoring the advancements for earbuds. Not any more. These things sounds spacious full bodied sound with excellent dynamics and detail. I am surprised to see that the cable on these are worth $100 by themselves. Seems like a highly transparent cable and matches perfectly with the EBX21.
> 
> ...



I have not used earbuds in years.   I'm going to get my MX760 out to celebrate your post (the cushions will probably be dust by now).


----------



## elvergun

Well, the MX760 sounds amazing.   Back in the day they were legendary (like the PX100).   The foam cushions did turn into dust...the dust from hell.   The little pieces became sticky and they impregnated everything they touched (including my white desk).   I had to get alcohol out to make things right again.  

Earbuds are weird -- they don't sound quite as good as full sized headphones, and they don't offer the isolation - and detail - of IEMs.    I remember I bought them years ago for on-the-go usage since walking around with IEMs in a city didn't seem like a good idea at the time (you can't hear schiit barreling down at you).  

I nice walk down memory lane...but now they are going back in their storage box (once I clean all the sticky foam).


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hidizs-dh80-dh80s-latest-portable-usb-dac-amp-released


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> Thanks for the well wishes fellas I can say I am a lucky guy. I have my health so I can enjoy my hobbies to the fullest. Which is all I can ask for.
> 
> I believe it was sciOC that mentioned there seems to be a lul in the industry right now. I have to agree. Considering just how many new phones was introduced last year maybe the industry is taking a collective breathe right now. So that just means when the flood gates open there will be new stuff around the corner as always.
> 
> ...



Ya right. Sometimes stuff happens for a reason. Recently had a buddy of mine ask about my experience with the IER Z1R. It was a one time audition a long time ago a preproduction unit at 2018 Can Jam before they released what has to be Sonys best earphones I have ever heard.  Sony earphones all have coloration. big bold bass, lush precise mids and smooth extended treble. Sony house sound has been changing throughout the years but none of their previous offerings sound like the IER Z1R.

Well even though I told myself I wasn't gonna buy anything. Headfi got me again. I was browsing through the sales pages and found what supposed to be a mint condition Z1R. I bit. It will be surprising to hear these again but I had to do it.  I came close to getting a set that was before the Luna hit.  Love my Lunas but always wanted a set of IER Z1R. Then the MEST was a thing and so I went with the MEST.  Then I had to grab a IT07 cus you know, I had to. All the while always wanting a set of IER-Z1Rs.

I have never heard a stage like the IER Z1R and this was playing out of my old Shanling M3s I took to Can Jam. Never heard such silky extended treble, Never heard that low end bass texture quite like what I heard on that day. It has been over 2 years since hearing them.  As they say in our hobby. You can't unhear them.

I can't wait to hear them after over 2 years ago auditioning them.


----------



## moondowner

RikudouGoku said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hidizs-dh80-dh80s-latest-portable-usb-dac-amp-released


What's the difference between the two models?


----------



## RikudouGoku

moondowner said:


> What's the difference between the two models?


No idea, they dont mention anything about that and hidizs own site doesnt have any info either.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NiceHCK EBX21 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ebx21.24985/reviews#review-25359

Rank: S


Great sounding bud but stock cable is overpriced with more downsides than benefits and overall value on the bud isnt that good because of that.


----------



## tgx78

Dsnuts said:


> Ya right. Sometimes stuff happens for a reason. Recently had a buddy of mine ask about my experience with the IER Z1R. It was a one time audition a long time ago a preproduction unit at 2018 Can Jam before they released what has to be Sonys best earphones I have ever heard.  Sony earphones all have coloration. big bold bass, lush precise mids and smooth extended treble. Sony house sound has been changing throughout the years but none of their previous offerings sound like the IER Z1R.
> 
> Well even though I told myself I wasn't gonna buy anything. Headfi got me again. I was browsing through the sales pages and found what supposed to be a mint condition Z1R. I bit. It will be surprising to hear these again but I had to do it.  I came close to getting a set that was before the Luna hit.  Love my Lunas but always wanted a set of IER Z1R. Then the MEST was a thing and so I went with the MEST.  Then I had to grab a IT07 cus you know, I had to. All the while always wanting a set of IER-Z1Rs.
> 
> ...


IER-Z1R is the best IEM for me period. 
Bass and Treble are close to perfection. Mids are great when driven properly. Soundstage has great expansion. S+


----------



## G777

tgx78 said:


> IER-Z1R is the best IEM for me period.
> Bass and Treble are close to perfection. Mids are great when driven properly. Soundstage has great expansion. S+


How's the fit on them? They look pretty huge.


----------



## cqtek

moondowner said:


> What's the difference between the two models?


Let's say the DH80 is like a dock for the AP80/AP80 Pro and the DH80S is a stand-alone product.

I've had it for a few days now and I have to say that I love its analytical and very clear sound. Maybe for some people it is blatant in this sense, but for me I think it is SABRE sound without restrictions.


----------



## tgx78 (Feb 22, 2021)

G777 said:


> How's the fit on them? They look pretty huge.


I am lucky that I find them ok in terms of fitting when listening to them in stationary position. If I walk around in them however, its weight becomes noticeable and eventually turn into painful experience.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Ya right. Sometimes stuff happens for a reason. Recently had a buddy of mine ask about my experience with the IER Z1R. It was a one time audition a long time ago a preproduction unit at 2018 Can Jam before they released what has to be Sonys best earphones I have ever heard.  Sony earphones all have coloration. big bold bass, lush precise mids and smooth extended treble. Sony house sound has been changing throughout the years but none of their previous offerings sound like the IER Z1R.
> 
> Well even though I told myself I wasn't gonna buy anything. Headfi got me again. I was browsing through the sales pages and found what supposed to be a mint condition Z1R. I bit. It will be surprising to hear these again but I had to do it.  I came close to getting a set that was before the Luna hit.  Love my Lunas but always wanted a set of IER Z1R. Then the MEST was a thing and so I went with the MEST.  Then I had to grab a IT07 cus you know, I had to. All the while always wanting a set of IER-Z1Rs.
> 
> ...


I totally hear you, man! I've had a similar experience in my hifi journey. But not with iems, but with floor standing hifi speakers. Back in the late '90's, my brother in law (who is also an audiophile like me) was searching for an amp to drive his power hungry Energy Reference Conoseurs. We traveled to a hifi store 1 hour away from our city, to audition some amps. When we arrived at the store, we were taken to a listening room that had all the amps the store was selling. The speakers hooked up, were the B&W 801. My bil had brought a few CD's with him to audition the amps, as did I. He pulled out his Enya Sheppard Moons CD, and we listened to it on the system. OMG! That was the first time I ever got goosebumps. It sounded so live...like the performer was RIGHT THERE. It's like you said: I can't ever unforget the sound. We went to many hifi shops and shows afterwards throughout the years; but that experience was never rivaled or replicated. That experience, for me, is the BENCHMARK, for what reproduced music should sound like.


----------



## chifihead (Feb 23, 2021)

My Whizzer HE-01 just arrived.

The fit and comfort is horrible. It keeps detaching itself from my ears until I switched to an M size AET07 and changed the cable to the TRN T2. The default cable has an angled QDC-like (but not quite QDC) connector, whose angle puts the housing at an off fit in my ears. These would benefit from using MMCX so you could rotate the cable so the angle is just right.

Now it sits there but still very easy to detach. Also, the fit is not good enough for me to be sure I'm getting the best sound from it.

The housing is on the plump side and I can feel the edges bumping my ears - I reckon they're going to hurt in the long run.

The overall sound is the middle point between fun and balanced. It never gets really fun, but too colored to be balanced. Warm, somewhat relaxed.

The sound is nice, but the fit is meh, almost yuck. I'll play around with some other cables and if I still can't figure it out I'll have to let this one go.


----------



## superuser1

@chifihead Whizzer lost me with A15


----------



## chifihead

superuser1 said:


> @chifihead Whizzer lost me with A15


Oh? This is the first Whizzer I ever tried. No stores sell them here, I bought mine used from someone who bought them from Aliexpress. (I half suspect he sold it due to the fit issues?)


----------



## chinmie

i find whizzer similar to 1more: generally okay and not a bad buy, but nothing special at all..


----------



## unifutomaki

I can never get enough of the interplay and harmony between Mafu-kun's and Soraru-san's voices on this track. With the Moondrop SSP via balanced out on my ZX300, the experience becomes even more emotional, maybe a little bit magical...


----------



## Nimweth

courierdriver said:


> I totally hear you, man! I've had a similar experience in my hifi journey. But not with iems, but with floor standing hifi speakers. Back in the late '90's, my brother in law (who is also an audiophile like me) was searching for an amp to drive his power hungry Energy Reference Conoseurs. We traveled to a hifi store 1 hour away from our city, to audition some amps. When we arrived at the store, we were taken to a listening room that had all the amps the store was selling. The speakers hooked up, were the B&W 801. My bil had brought a few CD's with him to audition the amps, as did I. He pulled out his Enya Sheppard Moons CD, and we listened to it on the system. OMG! That was the first time I ever got goosebumps. It sounded so live...like the performer was RIGHT THERE. It's like you said: I can't ever unforget the sound. We went to many hifi shops and shows afterwards throughout the years; but that experience was never rivaled or replicated. That experience, for me, is the BENCHMARK, for what reproduced music should sound like.


I had the same type of experience in the mid 70s in an amazing demonstration with the Cambridge Audio R50 speakers. I could never afford them then but in 2004 I found a pair in the free ads and I still have them now and enjoy them every day. There's nothing like transmission line bass!


----------



## jmwant

Nimweth said:


> Which Norn is it? Urd, Skuld or Verdandi? Lol


Hehe I think all of them together.


----------



## jmwant

Not sure if this should be counted as new. Hidizs has released a Titanium Alloy version of the AP80 Pro.


----------



## jmwant

Hidizs has released dh80/dh80s dac-amp. This looks pretty interesting.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Makahl said:


> https://twitter.com/DUNU_Headphone/status/1363854208429096962



Yep, get ready for that *E*xtra *S*creechy *T*uning. Also rolls off at *112* Hz. Just dies. Can't hear a thing below it. But it rings like crazy at *112* kHz. Guaranteed to give you tinnitus.


----------



## IEMusic

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yep, get ready for that *E*xtra *S*creechy *T*uning. Also rolls off at *112* Hz. Just dies. Can't hear a thing below it. But it rings like crazy at *112* kHz. Guaranteed to give you tinnitus.


Nice!!  Refreshing good ol‘ sarcasm.  It’s great when a company doesn’t take themselves too seriously.


----------



## superuser1

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yep, get ready for that *E*xtra *S*creechy *T*uning. Also rolls off at *112* Hz. Just dies. Can't hear a thing below it. But it rings like crazy at *112* kHz. Guaranteed to give you tinnitus.


   Bring it on


----------



## drbluenewmexico

jmwant said:


> Hidizs has released dh80/dh80s dac-amp. This looks pretty interesting.


Ordered one in Blue today! Seems like a great deal and good device


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> I had the same type of experience in the mid 70s in an amazing demonstration with the Cambridge Audio R50 speakers. I could never afford them then but in 2004 I found a pair in the free ads and I still have them now and enjoy them every day. There's nothing like transmission line bass!



I haven't had that experience yet with either headphones or earphones. Maybe the closest for me would be listening to the UE Triple-fi 10 after using the Sennheiser CX300II's, and laying there and being sucked into a marvelous audio experience, but I was inexperienced with audio. Since then, i'm still waiting for that all-encompassing nirvana. Maybe one day? Maybe never?


----------



## Barndoor

jmwant said:


> Not sure if this should be counted as new. Hidizs has released a Titanium Alloy version of the AP80 Pro.


Looks nice, but is 3 times the price of the normal AP80 Pro.


----------



## Barndoor

drbluenewmexico said:


> Ordered one in Blue today! Seems like a great deal and good device


Looks nice. Let us know what you think.
Is the "S" version the one that looks like a dock?


----------



## DBaldock9 (Feb 24, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> I had the same type of experience in the mid 70s in an amazing demonstration with the Cambridge Audio R50 speakers. I could never afford them then but in 2004 I found a pair in the free ads and I still have them now and enjoy them every day. There's nothing like transmission line bass!



Back in 1986, I built a pair of transmission line speakers for a friend.
It's been so long ago, I can't remember which 6.5" woofer I used - but I do remember using a Peerless Soft Dome Tweeter, and a generic 2nd or 3rd order crossover.
The enclosures ended up being 4-ft Tall x 8-in or 10-in Wide x 12-in Deep, and used natural wool dampening for the ~10 foot long transmission line.

I was rushing to finish them, before moving out of state (for Electronics Tech School), so I didn't get a lot of listening time - but did enjoy the way they sounded.
. 
EDIT: The speakers were either 8" or 10" wide.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My Kinera BD005 Pro review is now up. I think I spent more time on post-processing the image rather than writing IEM. It's not a bad IEM, but I feel like it is easily overshadowed by recent competition.
Full review is here: https://banbeu.com/kinera-bd005-pro-review-relax-taking-to-the-next-level/


----------



## IEMusic




----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 24, 2021)

So when Sony launched the IER-Z1R there was a 3 month pause for some odd reason. There was some speculation that Sony might have retuned the IER-Z1R.  And I have to say I am fairly certain of it now. What I am hearing from this unit I got is different than what I heard at Can Jam. The unit I heard at can jam actually had a wider stage than the one I am listening to. The mids was even more laid back than what I am hearing. 

Bring up the mids a touch and you loose a bit of that stage but your getting a better balanced sound as a trade off. I am now fairly certain that is what happened. These actually sound better than what I remember them to be of course that was a long time ago but that listening session was etched into my brain. In any case these will be a permanent part of the rotation. So much awesome.


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 28, 2021)

What can 6 USD get you? An amplifier, that is.

So I saw this ad while browsing on Lazada (under Taobao). A headphone amplifier for 6 USD. It was the cheapest I've seen. It's also known as Viclin SD01 or Leory SD01. But those ones sell for over 15 USD. I don't know if the specs are true, but I can say this - I never knew I was missing out so much on my gear.

Before having this amp, I had no idea what the word "open-up" meant with IEMs/Earbuds/Headphones. But then this arrived, and it was an amazing experience. It's not just loudness (at least a 2.5x increase), the quality of each frequency region improved as well as the technicalities.

Comes in a small box with a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm jack and in an all-metal casing. Charges with micro-USB, but I can't complain for the price.

*Updated Specs as indicated on box



Spoiler: Specs



Type: HIFI Headphone Amplifier
Color: Black
Material: Aluminium Alloy
Output Power: 180 mw
SNR: 95DB
Distortion: less than equal 0.006%
Input Impedance: 16 Ohm
Output Impedance: less than equal 200 Ohm
Battery Type: Polymer
Battery Life: 15 hours
Size: Approx. 48 * 36 * 11 mm / 1.9 * 1.4 * 0.4 inch
Net Weight:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

sub30 said:


> What can 6 USD get you? An amplifier, that is.
> 
> So I saw this ad while browsing on Lazada (under Taobao). A headphone amplifier for 6 USD. It was the cheapest I've seen. It's also known as Artextreme SD01 or Leory SD01. But those ones sell for over 12 USD. I don't know if the specs are true, but I can say this - I never knew I was missing out so much on my gear.
> 
> ...



Nice budget discovery! Only on the discovery page can we go from a $2,000 IEM to a $6.00 amp in one post lol


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> What can 6 USD get you? An amplifier, that is.
> 
> So I saw this ad while browsing on Lazada (under Taobao). A headphone amplifier for 6 USD. It was the cheapest I've seen. It's also known as Artextreme SD01 or Leory SD01. But those ones sell for over 12 USD. I don't know if the specs are true, but I can say this - I never knew I was missing out so much on my gear.
> 
> ...



Nice. Does this amp get hot with use? And does it hiss with highly sensitive IEMs?


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 28, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Nice. Does this amp get hot with use? And does it hiss with highly sensitive IEMs?


It does introduce noticeable hiss with the KP580 (112 dB, 32 ohms as listed), less with the VK4 (105 dB, 16 ohms as listed) without music playing, while in a quiet room. This is connected to my Asus laptop. With the iPhone 5s or Reno 4, hiss is negligible. I'm guessing the DAC of the phones is better than the laptop. Don't have a more sensitive gear to test it with. Little to no hiss at all with any of my buds and the Shini.

Been using them for a few hours and it does not heat up. It stays cool to the touch.


----------



## DBaldock9

audiophileeee said:


> discovering new facets of* electrostatics*



Anything with a "static" field will probably tend to attract dust...  ⚡


----------



## JEHL

sub30 said:


> It does introduce noticeable hiss with the KP580 (112 dB, 32 ohms), less with the VK4 (105 dB, 16 ohms) without music playing, while in a quiet room. Don't have a more sensitive gear to test it with. No hiss at all with any of my buds and the Shini.
> 
> Been using them for a few hours and it does not heat up. It stays cool to the touch.


Is it just amp?


----------



## cappuchino

JEHL said:


> Is it just amp?


Yes. Purely amp. No DAC.


----------



## JEHL

sub30 said:


> Yes. Purely amp. No DAC.


Does it have a dac counterpart or a dac/amp one?


----------



## cappuchino

JEHL said:


> Does it have a dac counterpart or a dac/amp one?


None, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 3, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So after long listening stretches with most of my collection this week while I worked on comic book scripts, I have come to the decision that my favorite iem are the KZ DQ6. For technicality, clarity, treble extension, mids and bass speed, they just please my ears the most. Toss the amp on them, and they just kick butt in most ways. quibble...i wish they had just a tad wider soundstage and imaging, but again, that's a quibble. I enjoy them more than my Dita Truth (though these sound like a full sized can in an earphone), Mt300, XBA300, A7, Monster Trumpets, UE900s, etc etc. It's so hard to believe what KZ did with these triple dynamics. Finally they threw something at the wall and it legitimately stuck. firmly. strongly. technically. 

Are they the most proficient? No. that goes to the TF10 and Dita. Are they more fun, musical, and pleasing to my ear? yes. yes they are.


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So after long listening stretches with most of my collection this week while I worked on comic book scripts, I have come to the decision that my favorite iem are the KZ DQ6. For technicality, clarity, treble extension, mids and bass speed, they just please my ears the most. Toss the amp on them, and they just kick butt in most ways. quibble...i wish they had just a tad wider soundstage and imaging, but again, that's a quibble. I enjoy them more than my Dita Truth (though these sound like a full sized can in an earphone), Mt300, XBA300, A7, Monster Trumpets, UE900s, etc etc. It's so hard to believe what KZ did with these triple dynamics. Finally they threw something at the wall and it legitimately stuck. firmly. strongly. technically.
> 
> Are they the most proficient? No. that goes to the TF10 and Dita. Are they more fun, musical, and pleasing to my ear? yes. yes they are.



I am getting the KZ DQ6 next week. I will make a comparison to the Dunu DM-380 which is also a DD triple driver, 6mm, 5mm, 5mm. Really looking forwards to getting them.


----------



## FSTOP (Feb 26, 2021)

Got my DQ6 a few weeks ago, but been too busy to listen much, or comment. My very initial listen could hear a bit of spike in 5-10 hz region. Not terrible, but my ears are sensitive. That fq area also gave me noticeable sibilance in several tracks, but it also imparts a detailed resolution to them. Bass is about perfect for me, tight but not bloaty into the mid bass like bl03. For $35, I think they are amazing. Best part is that they fit me perfectly right out of box. Probably the best fit I've had. Haven't even rolled any tips but still have the ones that came on them. Will try my spiral dots and azla to see if it tames that spike some, and really haven't burned them in enough either. I even like the cable, haven't swapped it out, love the right-angle connector and the wire doesn't tangle too bad. They don't seem to really need a lot of power, so haven't tried them balanced yet either (should I?)
The kz dq6 is quite good, for such a low price!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Audiosense DT100 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt100.24912/reviews#review-25379

Rank: A

My favorite BA iem right now. If it had better technicalities it would have been S ranked.


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 28, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## BubisUK

Didn't see these before, but maybe it just me. By the looks of the graph, not my cup of tea, but maybe someone will be interested


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

This combination legitimately sounds better than my DAPs. I don't really know what the iphone 12 is using for audio processing, but combined with the Q1 II + the Fiio lightning connector that came with the amp, the stage is wider, the bass tighter, the imaging more 3D, and the instrument separation better than any of the DAPs I own. Too bad it's a darn phone.


----------



## BubisUK

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This combination legitimately sounds better than my DAPs. I don't really know what the iphone 12 is using for audio processing, but combined with the Q1 II + the Fiio lightning connector that came with the amp, the stage is wider, the bass tighter, the imaging more 3D, and the instrument separation better than any of the DAPs I own. Too bad it's a darn phone.


Well by the looks of it you IPhone 12 is using Q1 II for audio processing


----------



## GearMe

FSTOP said:


> Got my DQ6 a few weeks ago, but been too busy to listen much, or comment. My very initial listen could hear a bit of spike in 5-10 hz region. Not terrible, but my ears are sensitive. That fq area also gave me noticeable sibilance in several tracks, but it also imparts a detailed resolution to them. Bass is about perfect for me, tight but not bloaty into the mid bass like bl03. For $35, I think they are amazing. Best part is that they fit me perfectly right out of box. Probably the best fit I've had. Haven't even rolled any tips but still have the ones that came on them. Will try my spiral dots and azla to see if it tames that spike some, and really haven't burned them in enough either. I even like the cable, haven't swapped it out, love the right-angle connector and the wire doesn't tangle too bad. They don't seem to really need a lot of power, so haven't tried them balanced yet either (should I?)
> The kz dq6 is quite good, for such a low price!


Well...got these on Amazon via the KZ Official Store - KZ DQ6 Earphone 3DD Bass HiFi Earbuds (Black, no mic) + KZ APTX HD CSR8675 Bluetooth 5.0 Set + Memory Foam earplugs (Free, Random Color) Upgrade Headset Set for $42.99     

Just ordered a backup set (which I never do) this time with no BT5 cable but a regular cable w/Mic.  Also from Amazon via the KZ Official Store -- Arrives on Tuesday 3/2  instead of 4/14 from KZ store on Aliexpress.

Sound (imo) is natural with a nice soundstage yet head boppin, foot tappin.  These are 'Shuffle IEMs'...which, for me, is a high compliment!

It's a tough thing to do to provide me with enough detail across the spectrum without being annoying to my ears on poorly mastered music...and, at the same time, they're an engaging listen.  Well done...especially for the price!


----------



## BubisUK

GearMe said:


> Well...got these on Amazon via the KZ Official Store - KZ DQ6 Earphone 3DD Bass HiFi Earbuds (Black, no mic) + KZ APTX HD CSR8675 Bluetooth 5.0 Set + Memory Foam earplugs (Free, Random Color) Upgrade Headset Set for $42.99
> 
> Just ordered a backup set (which I never do) this time with no BT5 cable but a regular cable w/Mic.  Also from Amazon via the KZ Official Store -- Arrives on Tuesday 3/2  instead of 4/14 from KZ store on Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


KZ with DQ6 really have set the bar high for themselves, probably accidentally  This one sticked to the wall really good


----------



## IEMusic

BubisUK said:


> KZ with DQ6 really have set the bar high for themselves, probably accidentally  This one sticked to the wall really good


They probably did have some accidental success with the DQ6, but given the ZAX and the DQ6, I’m hopeful that we will see more of a trend.  They do REALLY need to stop making so much junk, that dilutes their successes.

They also need to work with an expert tuner.


----------



## elvergun

GearMe said:


> Sound (imo) is natural with a nice soundstage yet head boppin, foot tappin.  These are 'Shuffle IEMs'...which, for me, is a high compliment!
> 
> *It's a tough thing to do to provide me with enough detail across the spectrum without being annoying to my ears on poorly mastered music...and, at the same time, they're an engaging listen*.  Well done...especially for the price!



Yeah...this!!!

When I'm listening to music with the DQ6, and my head is bopping and my foot is tapping, my head is thinking, "these are $30?".

The only other time I got so much sound quality for so little is when I bought a used Grado SR60i for $25.


----------



## GearMe

elvergun said:


> Yeah...this!!!
> 
> When I'm listening to music with the DQ6, and my head is bopping and my foot is tapping, my head is thinking, "these are $30?".
> 
> The only other time I got so much sound quality for so little is when I bought a used Grado SR60i for $25.


SR60 

Bought it years ago and still listen to it.  I went into a local audio store, wanting to tip my toe in the waters of the Grado sound.  I fully expected to leave with with the 325. Listened to the entire Prestige Series and liked the SR60 the best.  

That demo experience kinda had a negative impact on me considering higher-end Grados down the road.  I really like the SR60 depending on the music I'm listening to and the mood I'm in.  But I didn't see the value in the higher priced Prestige Series cans at the time.

That said, I wish that store was still around as I wonder if there is a better version of the SR60 sound out there in Grado-land (Reference, Statement or Professional Series).


----------



## elvergun

GearMe said:


> SR60
> 
> Bought it years ago and still listen to it.  I went into a local audio store, wanting to tip my toe in the waters of the Grado sound.  I fully expected to leave with with the 325. Listened to the entire Prestige Series and liked the SR60 the best.
> 
> ...



I would suggest trying out the Hemp.   The HF3 is also good (more SR60 like), but you would have to get it used.


----------



## kmmbd

Huge shout-out to CEMA Electro Acousti cables (you can find their store on AliExpress). Even their cheapest model (~$30 or so) has fantastic braiding and looks phenomenal. EffectAudio stuff that looks similar go for over $100 at least. This particular model paired well with every IEM I've tried so far and can be a really nice entry into the upgrade cable realm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Huge shout-out to CEMA Electro Acousti cables (you can find their store on AliExpress). Even their cheapest model (~$30 or so) has fantastic braiding and looks phenomenal. EffectAudio stuff that looks similar go for over $100 at least. This particular model paired well with every IEM I've tried so far and can be a really nice entry into the upgrade cable realm.


That one doesnt measure as well as some other cheaper cables though.

it is at 0.34 ohms, the faaeal litz copper is at 0.16 ohms. 

Also, the braids on mine have started to unbraid themselves. So I dont rec them with the options we have available now.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> That one doesnt measure as well as some other cheaper cables though.
> 
> it is at 0.34 ohms, the faaeal litz copper is at 0.16 ohms.
> 
> Also, the braids on mine have started to unbraid themselves. So I dont rec them with the options we have available now.


My guess is that no one would be able to detect the difference between 0.34 and 0.16 ohm in a blind test. It's low enough on both to note make a difference. Just my 2c......


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> My guess is that no one would be able to detect the difference between 0.34 and 0.16 ohm in a blind test. It's low enough on both to note make a difference. Just my 2c......


It matters when it comes to sensitive BA iems, otherwise no, I agree with you.


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> That one doesnt measure as well as some other cheaper cables though.
> 
> it is at 0.34 ohms, the faaeal litz copper is at 0.16 ohms.
> 
> Also, the braids on mine have started to unbraid themselves. So I dont rec them with the options we have available now.


I've used them on several multi-BA IEMs, didn't have any FR aberrations (none that stands out at least). I've also used this for a while now, over 3 months, zero issues with braids etc. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Banbeucmas

I went to e-earphone today woooooooooooooooooooo
https://banbeu.com/impression-archives-3-e-earphone-akihabara/

One thing that you guys might be interesting though, is that I managed to listened to the SeeAudio Anou Japanese version today. It's an entirely different IEM from the SeeAudio Yume.

Not sure if I should really buy it for review though, the ~250$ price tag takes a bit to digest


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone tried JPride 1984 Freedom? They have some rave reviews on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/イヤホン-JPRiD...1614538592&refinements=p_78:B07XJT1MTR&sr=8-1


----------



## GearMe

elvergun said:


> I would suggest trying out the Hemp.   The HF3 is also good (more SR60 like), but you would have to get it used.


Thanks!


----------



## jwbrent

Vision Ears just announced the VE 8 Anniversary ...





The VE 8 has been on my radar for awhile, so needless to say I preordered one. I’ll post pictures once I get it.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 2, 2021)

For our head-fiers that have access to Shopee. Look up the KB Ear KS1. Check the price. I don't know if there's anyone that can resist the "Buy Now" button...



Spoiler: Price



It's selling for 13 USD



I can't wait to try my pair and see if the praise it is receiving on YT is legit.

*Update* Larry just  confirmed that it uses a Blon driver.

On another note, I will be receiving the EDX, DQ6, and the SSP in the coming weeks which should, hopefully, keep me busy to prevent getting more.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The more time i spend with the Dita Truth, the more i like them. They are by far the earphone that sound the closest to a full sized can. The Sennheiser IE800 is probably next in line, but it's not very close. These things are a tad dark, which if you know me, it's not my preferred sound, but they excel at instrument separation even on the fastest tracks, so i don't mind the thicker note presentation. Not the most detail driven, or better put, not analytical, but musical. The NX7, DQ6, TF10, and RE00 dig for details deeper and with more forward clarity, but they possess lusher mids than any of those mentioned, and kinda remind me of the KEF M200 minus the thudding bass. The bass is there and is more midbass, and kicks bass when needed (enough to keep it musical), but it's not as present and deep as the M200. The mids and highs are almost equal to the M200 in extension and attack. Stage is wide and tall, and imaging is above average. It's expansive, musical, thick, and fast. the Truth is just that...the Truth! Well done, Dita.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 3, 2021)

Is this a *NEW* *Blon*, people? With a *micro-DD*?? Or maybe a *single-BA*?? *Looks* like they're sticking with their "design language."

*Fengru is a known store for "hi-fi" stuff. They're also CKLewis if I remember correctly.


----------



## Poganin

sub30 said:


> Is this a *NEW* *Blon*, people? With a *micro-DD*?? Or maybe a *single-BA*?? *Looks* like they're sticking with their "design language."
> 
> *Fengru is a known store for "hi-fi" stuff. They're also CKLewis if I remember correctly.


There is something vaguely disturbing about that form factor.


----------



## RikudouGoku

wow, its double the price from "my love 2019 edition". No mentions on driver type either.

(the "my love 2019 edition" was like 60 usd when it came out and after a while it was sold for 10 usd by TFZ....)


----------



## jant71 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ali has normal prices it seems.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 3, 2021)

Poganin said:


> There is something vaguely disturbing about that form factor.


They're embracing with open arms the "bean form" 😂 and it does look similar to this old IEM







*Will this be the final form of the Blon's? Or will we be getting the "Perfect Blon" in the near future?

It just seems like their design choice gets more unconventional with every release. Though I do praise them for trying to be "unique" with their shells, for lack of a better word.



*iykyk 😉


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> wow, its double the price from "my love 2019 edition". No mentions on driver type either.
> 
> (the "my love 2019 edition" was like 60 usd when it came out and after a while it was sold for 10 usd by TFZ....)



Probably a single DD as per most of their regular IEMs? Is this a refreshed tuning of the My Love 2019 edition?

But as per usual, TFZ has a super confusing naming convention for their IEMs. 

Up to now, I still frequently mix up the IEMs within their lineup (takes a breath): King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King Edition, King II, King III, King Edition. Not to mention all the Queens, Secret Gardens and Tequilas and series 1 to infinity. Their TFZ No. 3 19th edition (dunno where the other earlier 18 editions went to) is also supposedly the same as the regular (non TI) TFZ No. 3, just that it comes in a different coloured shell.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Probably a single DD as per most of their regular IEMs? Is this a refreshed tuning of the My Love 2019 edition?
> 
> But as per usual, TFZ has a super confusing naming convention for their IEMs.
> 
> Up to now, I still frequently mix up the IEMs within their lineup (takes a breath): King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King Edition, King II, King III, King Edition. Not to mention all the Queens, Secret Gardens and Tequilas and series 1 to infinity. Their TFZ No. 3 19th edition (dunno where the other earlier 18 editions went to) is also supposedly the same as the regular (non TI) TFZ No. 3, just that it comes in a different coloured shell.


Even their description is confusing me....




Has the term "hybrid" in its name.




But says it is using the "King Pro" unit, which I believe is a single DD?


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Even their description is confusing me....
> 
> 
> Has the term "hybrid" in its name.
> ...


But the "King Pro" part of the description is literally copypasted from the 2019 edition


----------



## Redcarmoose

Banbeucmas said:


> I went to e-earphone today woooooooooooooooooooo
> https://banbeu.com/impression-archives-3-e-earphone-akihabara/
> 
> One thing that you guys might be interesting though, is that I managed to listened to the SeeAudio Anou Japanese version today. It's an entirely different IEM from the SeeAudio Yume.
> ...


You tried it and it’s different?


----------



## Banbeucmas (Mar 3, 2021)

Redcarmoose said:


> You tried it and it’s different?


It's confirmed to be different from Anou HK and Yume from SeeAudio themselves, tomorrow I will meet a reviewer who happened to have both Yume and Anou and pushing out the graph comparison for you.
Hopefully


----------



## Redcarmoose

That is wild as they say they are the same.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Redcarmoose said:


> That is wild as they say they are the same.


Well, as I said already in the blog.


> Yes, there are two Anous existed in this world, one is for the Hong Kong market, which is just a Yume but with a different shell. And this one for the Japan market: 3 Balanced Armatures, a different tuning, a different shell... Completely different from the Yume which spot a hybrid setup and a tuning that was "based from Harman". And it's not bad either



Not really some secret perse, the company themselves disclosed it to their community as well as on their page.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Oh!? That is news.


Banbeucmas said:


> It's confirmed to be different from Anou HK and Yume from SeeAudio themselves, tomorrow I will meet a reviewer who happened to have both Yume and Anou and pushing out the graph comparison for you.
> Hopefully





Banbeucmas said:


> Well, as I said already in the blog.
> 
> 
> Not really some secret perse, the company themselves disclosed it to their community as well as on their page.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Redcarmoose said:


> Oh!? That is news.


I will give more insight tomorrow. The Anou JP isn't my favorite, but it would be interesting to take it as a comparison point when I do have a Yume review coming out.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 3, 2021)

I purposely did not list them as the same in my review. There was no actual comparisons, so far.


Banbeucmas said:


> I will give more insight tomorrow. The Anou JP isn't my favorite, but it would be interesting to take it as a comparison point when I do have a Yume review coming out.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Redcarmoose said:


> I purposely did not list them as the same in my review. There was no actual comparisons, so far.


Meanwhile, I don't have the Yume yet for actual review -_-. Hopefully I can obtain it in the March restock.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Probably a single DD as per most of their regular IEMs? Is this a refreshed tuning of the My Love 2019 edition?
> 
> But as per usual, TFZ has a super confusing naming convention for their IEMs.
> 
> Up to now, I still frequently mix up the IEMs within their lineup (takes a breath): King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King Edition, King II, King III, King Edition. Not to mention all the Queens, Secret Gardens and Tequilas and series 1 to infinity. Their TFZ No. 3 19th edition (dunno where the other earlier 18 editions went to) is also supposedly the same as the regular (non TI) TFZ No. 3, just that it comes in a different coloured shell.


TFZ lineup is perfect as a tongue twister and memory test at the same time. Folks should use this in middle school and elementary school to improve brain processing of kids.


----------



## IEMusic (Mar 3, 2021)

Poganin said:


> There is something vaguely disturbing about that form factor.


It looks a bit like a human organ, like piece of colon.  I agree, it is kind-of unsettling.

So, the Blob, the Blonana, and now introducing the brand new CoLON.


----------



## Redcarmoose

IEMusic said:


> It looks a bit like a human organ, like piece of colon.  I agree, it is kind-of unsettling.
> 
> So, the Blob, the Blonana, and now introducing the brand new CoLON.


Lol.


----------



## Ace Bee

Banbeucmas said:


> I will give more insight tomorrow. The Anou JP isn't my favorite, but it would be interesting to take it as a comparison point when I do have a Yume review coming out.


I received the Yume for review yesterday, and I am completely smitten by it...except the Bass. I was so amazed by the rest of the spectrum, and so equally heartbroken by the bass...


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> I received the Yume for review yesterday, and I am completely smitten by it...except the Bass. I was so amazed by the rest of the spectrum, and so equally heartbroken by the bass...


comparison with the 3DT ?

thank you,


----------



## FSTOP

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol.


😂


----------



## CamWuu

Ace Bee said:


> I received the Yume for review yesterday, and I am completely smitten by it...except the Bass. I was so amazed by the rest of the spectrum, and so equally heartbroken by the bass...


Big same. It is a mini blessing 2 besides the lack of bass

My top 6 in my collection in order of hours listened are 

Volt
Orb (most surprising) 
Dt3 (most underwhelmed hoping it burns in)
Blessing 2
Shanling ae3
Seeaudio Yume 

Need to sell probably 2 of these plus two penon Fan a kinera bd005 pro that I'd GREAT but to small in my ear and 2 td2s


----------



## RikudouGoku

Finally done with my Dunu Zen review, here is the "demo version": https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/reviews#review-25425

And here is the "full review": https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PXDaFyaDMUF8q9O4QCv1vaW1ZQtqzBAlurCyMCOEso8/edit?usp=sharing
(33% of my review and I almost reached the head-fi limit lol.)

Rank: S


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> It looks a bit like a human organ, like piece of colon.  I agree, it is kind-of unsettling.
> 
> So, the Blob, the Blonana, and now introducing the brand new CoLON.


Hopefully; at least it won't SOUND like some kinda cancer. Lol! Seriously though, who thought that this is a better design than the 03??! This thing doesn't look comfortable at all!


----------



## Ace Bee (Mar 3, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> comparison with the 3DT ?
> 
> thank you,


3DT has more and better bass, slightly less energy and less forwardness in mids, slightly less energy but more refinement in treble, a similar airy presentation, more depth in soundstage, and similarly clean background. Yume got more bite in the notes, notes are more attacking. Separation on 3DT is slightly better.


----------



## Ace Bee

CamWuu said:


> Big same. It is a mini blessing 2 besides the lack of bass
> 
> My top 6 in my collection in order of hours listened are
> 
> ...


How did the Orb best your 3DT? Mine most definitely doesn't!


----------



## Barndoor

Is KBEAR ST1 new?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002238854753.html
Searches on here only showed TRN ST1


----------



## Banbeucmas

Like I said yesterday. I managed to measure a lot of IEM this week including the SeeAudio Anou (JP ver)/Yume or the exclusive Japanese version of the Campfire Andromeda... All can be detailed here
https://banbeu.com/graph-database-update-3-4-2021-dita-x-final/

Now, while I didn't manage to dig out much throughout my short period of time A/Bing Yume and Anou JP. One thing can be sure other than the fact that Anou was warmer than Yume. It was the fact that Anou JP has better resolution than SeeAudio Yume. Better coherency too
I guess those 3BA does do some magic, sad that you won't have Yume tuning from the Anou, that would have been really solid.


----------



## DynamicEars

Banbeucmas said:


> Like I said yesterday. I managed to measure a lot of IEM this week including the SeeAudio Anou (JP ver)/Yume or the exclusive Japanese version of the Campfire Andromeda... All can be detailed here
> https://banbeu.com/graph-database-update-3-4-2021-dita-x-final/
> 
> Now, while I didn't manage to dig out much throughout my short period of time A/Bing Yume and Anou JP. One thing can be sure other than the fact that Anou was warmer than Yume. It was the fact that Anou JP has better resolution than SeeAudio Yume. Better coherency too
> I guess those 3BA does do some magic, sad that you won't have Yume tuning from the Anou, that would have been really solid.



Best if they combine both tuning, 500hz below with Yume tuning but with mmore 50hz-60hz punch, and 500hz above go with Anou but reduced a little bit, that 4khz will be too much for me, 6khz little boost just perfect with 8khz for air and soundstage as well as extension on past 10khz. 

if I have to choose, the Yume tuning is better, ANou JP have perceived more resolution because of that 4khz boost and 6khz boost (im not fan of QDC Anole VX infamous 5-7khz dip - lot of bad implementation of it). Still overall tuning I prefer Yume with its imperfect tuning.

These guys know fundamental of tuning, they know what to do, just need perfection to it. I also curious about SeeAudio.


----------



## H T T

I am still waiting for my Yume to arrive...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Big haul of tips, starting with 3 of them.


Sony EP-TC50







Starting with the boring part first, it is the same as the Triple-comfort tips that comes in the XBA-N3, my favorite silicone/foam hybrid tip out of the 2 I got (these and the Symbio W). Fit and sounds like a silicone tip, comfort and isolation like a softer foam tip. Price is around 1100-1500 jpy, which is around 12 usd for 2 pairs. Recommended if you want to try a silicone/foam hybrid tip, otherwise I still prefer silicone tips a lot more. 
(they even have the XBA-N3 pictured in the package, 100% the same tips.)







Elecom EHP-CAP20






Excellent tips, essentially the same sound as the Final Type E except that the bass quantity and quality are better on the Type E´s, while the upper mids (female vocals) are better on the CAP20. Makes the female vocals a bit more forward, while still reducing peaks like the Type E.

Works great for something like the Fiio FD5 and the Sony XBA-N3 where the bass is already very good and where the female vocals could be a bit more forward on some tracks.

This is tied as my favorite tips with the Type E´s, no brainer recommendation, they literally cost 440 jpy, which is around 4 usd, dirt cheap for 3 pairs of high-quality tips.



Radius Deep Mount






Opens up the treble even more than wide bore tips but also isn’t as peaky as those (like the Azla Sedna and JVC Spiral dots) and at the same time, tightens the bass more than them as well. Mids are similar to them, but is affected by the rest of the sound, so they sound cleaner and a bit brighter in tonality.

Game changer for something like the Blon BL-03, this fits better than Azla tips AND sounds better.


Although they are not good for already bright iems. Highly recommended for everything else, price is 1070 jpy which is around 10 usd for 3 pairs. Very good price.




My current tip recommendations are:

1. Final Type E
2. Elecom EHP-CAP20
3. Radius Deep Mount


The CAP20 tips are like a mix between the Type E bass and the Deep Mount treble, very well balanced. For those that want more bass the Type E will be better and for those that want more treble the Deep Mount will be better.

All 3 of them reduce treble peaks more than other tips. And even the Deep Mount tips does that even though it has more treble quantity/is brighter than other wide-bore tips that do get a bit peaky.


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> My current tip recommendations are:
> 
> 1. Final Type E
> 2. Elecom EHP-CAP20
> 3. Radius Deep Mount


I like the Deep Mount tips as well. I actually bought one of those budget Radius IEMs (like $15 or so) and these tips came free with them, and the IEMs weren't half bad. Also handy if you have an IEM that benefits from shallow insertion.

Another eartip that I'm enjoying lately: Spinfit CP-145. I didn't like the CP-100 much but the CP-145 improves comfort by a margin (due to softer stem and grippier silicone). Recommended.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> I like the Deep Mount tips as well. I actually bought one of those budget Radius IEMs (like $15 or so) and these tips came free with them, and the IEMs weren't half bad. Also handy if you have an IEM that benefits from shallow insertion.
> 
> Another eartip that I'm enjoying lately: Spinfit CP-145. I didn't like the CP-100 much but the CP-145 improves comfort by a margin (due to softer stem and grippier silicone). Recommended.


The CP145 was my favorite tips before I tried the Type E and the others I got now.

I did get a bit interested in their iems, particularly their HP-TWF00, a dd + piezo hybrid after trying the deep mount tips.


----------



## ChrisOc

Just in case anyone thought I was kidding when I said these are god-tier IEMs - link:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starlight.24572/reviews#review-24231 - check out Zeos' review of the Starlights. You may think he is a hype beast but sometimes he says it like it is!


----------



## jmwant

Soncoz is going to release it's first Headphone amp soon. The design matches with their SGD-1 dac.


----------



## tgx78 (Mar 5, 2021)

*VOLT (Totem cable) vs. VE Elysium (stock cable)*

Starting from Bass, the Elysium's low-end has excellent BA driven speed, a tight controlled response and a shorter decay than the Volt’s dynamic driver.
The bass driver on the Volt has more body and sub-bass presence but also a touch slower and slightly veiled compared to the Elysium. Bass impact seems similarly weighted.

The midrange of the Elysium offers top-notch clarity, space and detail, coming across resolving and controlled but at the same time very crisp and edgy. The notes aren't smoothed out in the least, causing Elysium to sound a bit raw and dry next to the euphoric Volt’s midrange tonality.

The treble of Volt is more relaxed by comparison and for me, Penon has been a touch more cautious about letting those 4X electrostatic drivers off the leash. The detail is just as good, the articulation is also on par, just not as forward sounding, not as vivid in the overtones, especially on percussion and higher-pitched vocals. This is definitely a smoother and safer delivery but for some music, Elysium’s treble extension is preferable with its shimmery and yet incredibly bold treble performance.

Moving onto the Soundstage, the Volt’s staging is bit closer, more intimate with vocals very much to the fore, more so than the Elysium. However, the timbre is richer with more body so it is lively and forward but lacks texture, contrast and solidarity compared to the Elysium.
Overall, the Elysium offers more coherent and accurate listening—as in, the tribrid setup feels more harmonious and lay bare recordings in all their glory (and/or their flaws, shortcomings, or other idiosyncrasies)—while also projecting an expansive and entirely holistic soundstage that fills the head.

I have only auditioned Elysium for about 3 hours, but man what a clean, pure, commanding sound. While the Volt is still my favorite for orchestral and some vocal work, Elysium sounds much more engaging when I play a smaller ensemble, jazz or a chamber music. I basically could not find Elysium “too anything” - not too harsh, not too warm, not too raspy in the higher end - it just sounded right.


----------



## jmwant

Hifiman released a new version of he400i, the he400se. I guess it'll replace the he400i.


----------



## Banbeucmas

DynamicEars said:


> Best if they combine both tuning, 500hz below with Yume tuning but with mmore 50hz-60hz punch, and 500hz above go with Anou but reduced a little bit, that 4khz will be too much for me, 6khz little boost just perfect with 8khz for air and soundstage as well as extension on past 10khz.
> 
> if I have to choose, the Yume tuning is better, ANou JP have perceived more resolution because of that 4khz boost and 6khz boost (im not fan of QDC Anole VX infamous 5-7khz dip - lot of bad implementation of it). Still overall tuning I prefer Yume with its imperfect tuning.
> 
> These guys know fundamental of tuning, they know what to do, just need perfection to it. I also curious about SeeAudio.


Funny thing is that the Anou JP was tuned per request of e-earphone. 
They just like warm stuff I guess.


----------



## zenki

Anou FR better for sure


----------



## trumpethead

Any impressions on the TRN Ta1 would be appreciated.. Hope they sound as good as they look... Price is reasonable.


----------



## G777

trumpethead said:


> Any impressions on the TRN Ta1 would be appreciated.. Hope they sound as good as they look... Price is reasonable.


There's one review so far: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ta1.24998/


----------



## Dsnuts

APB. Potential bang for buck! @$239



Rose QT9 MK2 




*Specification*

Model: QT9 MK2

Driver: 10mm Goertek Tungsten Alloy Film dynamic driver + 2 TWF30018 balanced armature + 2 TWF30019 balanced armature

Sensitivity: 106dB

Impedance: 10Ω

Frequency response: 20-20kHz

Maximum sound pressure: 99dB

Plug: L-shaped 3.5mm gold-plated

Pin: MMCX

Cable length: 1.25m

*Package*

QT9 MK2

4N single crystal copper detachable cable

1 pair noise isolation eartips

Silicon eartips(S/M/L/L)

Triple comfort eartips(SS/S/MS/M/ML/L/L)

Storage box

Potential so I booted for one. Will let you all know how it is.


----------



## CactusPete23

Dsnuts said:


> APB. Potential bang for buck! @$239
> 
> Rose QT9 MK2
> 
> ...


I guess nothing is strange in this hobby... Tungsten is a very dense metal, and its just seams funny to choose that, when everyone has been touting low density materials like beryllium, carbon, etc...  Know it is just a thin coating/later, but...  Maybe some difference if using the DD as just a "woofer" for low frequencies, vs a single DD for all frequencies?


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems to be the norm now a days to RnD with metal coatings on dynamics. What that does for bass will be a first for me. We are aiming to find out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Part 2 of my haul of tips.


Final Audio Type A






Extremely similar to the Elecom CAP20 but with a bit less treble and overall air, I recommend the Elecom over the Type A due to cost (almost 3 times cheaper) and compatibility (Type A struggles with bigger nozzles) advantages over the Type A.


Final Audio Type B






Poor fit for me, so take my evaluation on it with a grain of salt, a very bassy tip, not suited for very warm/bassy iems. Also struggles with iems with bigger nozzles. Not recommended.



JVC EP-FX2 (black and clear version)












Mid focused, not a lot of bass and treble isn’t very airy (kind of like the upper-treble is rolled-off), good for the price but NOT a budget spiral dot and very shallow fit, not recommended for iems with shallow nozzles like the Tanchjim Oxygen/Blon Bl-03.


JVC EP-FX8






Disqualified due to very poor fit, L size is much bigger than all other tips.....I get no seal at all.

If you are someone with huge ears and tried all other tips and didnt get any good results (including the biggest size of azla sedna tips) then maybe I could recommend this to you. But otherwise it is horrible for me.






In conclusion, get the Elecom EHP-CAP20 and the Radius Deep mount tips. Those are really hidden gems.


----------



## Jitu13

RikudouGoku said:


> Part 2 of my haul of tips.
> 
> 
> Final Audio Type A
> ...


Where can you get Elecom EHP-CAP20 & Radius Deep Mount in us?  I would really like to check out the deep mount, as I think I like a little bit brighter sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jitu13 said:


> Where can you get Elecom EHP-CAP20 & Radius Deep Mount in us?  I would really like to check out the deep mount, as I think I like a little bit brighter sound.


I imported all the tips with amazon japan.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B0756QMLKT


----------



## Jitu13

RikudouGoku said:


> I imported all the tips with amazon japan.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B0756QMLKT


Ok, thanks. One last thing, do you have any rec for size? For example if I am comfortable with M for kz Starlines, will they be same for these??


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jitu13 said:


> Ok, thanks. One last thing, do you have any rec for size? For example if I am comfortable with M for kz Starlines, will they be same for these??


They do feel a tiny bit bigger than normal, but I use the same size as always. Which is L (I only bougth the L size though).   You could go with the S size otherwise, their sizes go from XS to L. They arent that expensive either so you might as well buy both S and M to "save" on shipping.


----------



## cqtek

Here is my humble opinion of the *Geekfly GF8S*, a TWS on par with many of the wired IEMS I own and easily superior in sound quality to most of them.
I hope you like the review.
Regards to all.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geekfly-gf8s.25004/reviews#review-25431


----------



## cqtek

RikudouGoku said:


> Part 2 of my haul of tips.
> 
> 
> Final Audio Type A
> ...



Thank you for your impressions about the silicone tips. I have a serious problem with them, I have a very wide ear canal and almost all of them fit small. 
In my search for larger tips, I found these, which are similar (saving distances) to the Final Audio Type A, due to their more spherical shape.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32742631250.html?


----------



## RikudouGoku

cqtek said:


> Thank you for your impressions about the silicone tips. I have a serious problem with them, I have a very wide ear canal and almost all of them fit small.
> In my search for larger tips, I found these, which are similar (saving distances) to the Final Audio Type A, due to their more spherical shape.
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32742631250.html?


Looks like the stem on those are a bit thicker than the Type A and the nozzle might be a bit more narrow on them.


----------



## H T T

My SeeAudio Yume has arrived. The out-of-the-ear burn-in process begins.


----------



## jant71 (Mar 5, 2021)

Liking this combo quite a bit right now...



Plenue D3 and CKR70TW using the POP EQ preset. A brighter preset to add some of that treble bandwidth back to the BT which is does very nicely. Baby Zen! Actually the two share both DLC dome and basic sig and some sound characteristics just a lower resolution imitation but it does seem to have a slightly larger stage and with the EQ it is pretty impressive.  Probably can beat a few wired earphones in the price range($174). Not there yet but getting better and can see myself grabbing this combo as much as any all things considered.


----------



## dharmasteve (Mar 6, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> I am getting the KZ DQ6 next week. I will make a comparison to the Dunu DM-380 which is also a DD triple driver, 6mm, 5mm, 5mm. Really looking forwards to getting them.


Had a few hours on the KZ DQ6 now. I was going to make a comparison with the triple dynamic driver Dunu DM-380. In all honesty the KZ DQ6 is leagues ahead of the DM-380. KZ do a package that includes a very nice upgrade cable with the DQ6 too. The tips are poor and will need upgrading. Anyway no need for a comparison with the Dunu DM-380.





The whole package was just over £21, so astonishing value considering the upgrade cable is an 8 core OFC copper. Amazing. Many moons ago I got the Blon 03 and it shook me up at how good, a cheap as chips, IEM could be. Granted I upgraded the tips and cable in the end, but the sound, tone and timbre were so good. OK agreed they were not detail monsters, but they brought real emotion into the music and that mattered to me. I think the KZ DQ6 is the new cheap as chips ground breaker. A 10mm DD woofer and two 6mm DDs for mids and highs. Although one cannot compare the sound to the Blon 03, they are just different, the DQ6 is very much in that ground-breaking league. The bass on the DQ6 is very unusual, it's not bass-head but if we listen to 2pac, Ambitionz Az A Ridah, it's clear that when needed mid-bass has plenty of impact, thump, and body. What is unique though is that sub-bass is very present and powerful. On 'The Dark Night', 'Why so serious', Hans Zimmer, about 3.20 onwards sub-bass has unusually forward presence. In fact there is a strong rumble overtone on many tracks with sub-bass, when listening through the DQ6. This is a sub-bass dream. Mids are well balanced, with nice timbre, and not recessed, because of the 6mm specialised midrange DD. I guess the only place the DQ6 cannot compete with Hybrids is at the high/treble end where, even though it is capable, it is out-detailed and out-techniqued by many a hybrid driver. But we are looking at £20 IEM and perfection costs more than £20. The DQ6 is a great listen and will find it's place on many a rotation. KZ you have hit a mother load, the new Blon 03......the KZ DQ6 with three DD's........well done.


----------



## cqtek

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like the stem on those are a bit thicker than the Type A and the nozzle might be a bit more narrow on them.


It really seems that way. The core of these tips is narrow and thick, but their spherical shape and their 5 sizes can be interesting in several ways: they enhance the lower zone, their ergonomics is very particular and favours sealing (if they manage to fit in your channel) and they have sizes for all tastes.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My Acoustune HS1300SS is now on head-fi, took me a while to proof read this one more time :'D. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/acoustune-hs1300ss.24976/reviews#review-25445


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> Had a few hours on the KZ DQ6 now. I was going to make a comparison with the triple dynamic driver Dunu DM-380. In all honesty the KZ DQ6 is leagues ahead of the DM-380. KZ do a package that includes a very nice upgrade cable with the DQ6 too. The tips are poor and will need upgrading. Anyway no need for a comparison with the Dunu DM-380.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package was just over £21, so astonishing value considering the upgrade cable is an 8 core OFC copper. Amazing. Many moons ago I got the Blon 03 and it shook me up at how good, a cheap as chips, IEM could be. Granted I upgraded the tips and cable in the end, but the sound, tone and timbre were so good. OK agreed they were not detail monsters, but they brought real emotion into the music and that mattered to me. I think the KZ DQ6 is the new cheap as chips ground breaker. A 10mm DD woofer and two 6mm DDs for mids and highs. Although one cannot compare the sound to the Blon 03, they are just different, the DQ6 is very much in that ground-breaking league. The bass on the DQ6 is very unusual, it's not bass-head but if we listen to 2pac, Ambitionz Az A Ridah, it's clear that when needed mid-bass has plenty of impact, thump, and body. What is unique though is that sub-bass is very present and powerful. On 'The Dark Night', 'Why so serious', Hans Zimmer, about 3.20 onwards sub-bass has unusually forward presence. In fact there is a strong rumble overtone on many tracks with sub-bass, when listening through the DQ6. This is a sub-bass dream. Mids are well balanced, with nice timbre, and not recessed, because of the 6mm specialised DD. I guess the only place the DQ6 cannot compete with Hybrids is at the high/treble end where, even though it is capable, it is out-detailed and out-techniqued. But we are looking at £20 IEM and perfection costs more than £20. The DQ6 is a great listen and will find it's place on many a rotation. KZ you have hit a mother load, the new Blon 03......the KZ DQ6 with three DD's........well done.


I agree!  Several weeks and I’m still enamored with them.  That‘s a good sign.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

That is such a huge surprise that Dunu wiffed on a triple dynamic set up, while KZ knocked it out of the park. Whodathunkit??!!


----------



## FSTOP

Me too! getting more time on DQ6, and really do like it. Plus, fits my ears perfectly. There is that blon-ish engaging quality for sure.😉


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 6, 2021)

Rose QT-9 MK2 in the house.

What is surprising about these. They have a full on 10mm dynamic and 4BAs in the housing. Similar to the likes of the Moondrop Blessing 2 in configuration. The difference here is that this has to be the smallest housing for the amount of drivers these have in them.

As tight as the old NiceHCK NX7 housing is. This housing is actually smaller in size and thinner as well. What does that mean. Supreme comfort for everyone. I can see folks with small ears using these just fine.

It has a decent 4N Crystal Copper cable that comes with them as well.  Not a Huge amount of tips included which is more the norm than the exception.  There is a set of silicones that are very similar to Symbios in size and looks which ends up working well out of the box with them. A double flange and a set of foams.

As for the sound. These are in the realm of the technical but fun sound signature. Surprising fuller body of note and sounds very dynamic out of the box. That Goertek tungsten alloy diaphragm doing the bass chores is yet another capable bass dynamic driver it seems. Bass light these are not. In fact the bass end has a rumble and punchiness the likes of something similar to a beryllium coated dynamics I have heard. The bass end of these will go toe to toe with anything in and or near the price range.  BA timbre is there as you can't expect higher end BAs but has some surprising fuller body of note to the mid bands. Treble end sees some nice sparkle and extension.  Treble has a touch of splashiness out of the box but I haven't done too much in the way of tip and cable rolling yet but so far I like what I am hearing. These would make for great workout earphones as the comfort is just amazing on these not to mention they sound darn good for what it is. 

These things for the price is actually done nicely. I read that the housing is using some type of acrylic polymer that is hard as nails much more so than your standard resin. Supposedly can be dropped 10m with no harm. Not gonna test this but that is good to know that these are gonna be able to take some punishment if accidents occur.

Yet another contender in the $200 plus category.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is what I am talking about. For folks that own the NX7 and their siblings. The QT-9 MK2 here is smaller. 

Just threw on the starline inversion tip mod and a nicer cable. These scales accordingly,  sounds much more spacious with a bigger stage and better imaging as a results. I will do a full write up on this one as I think these deserve it. Will have more to say once they get some proper burn in.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of NiceHCK.  I have to admit I am more of an in ear guy but buds have their uses.  NiceHCK has had some very nice sounding buds in the past and these are no exception.  Nice higher end bud tuning using Liquid Crystal Polymer dynamic drivers in an aluminum alloy housing. 

I had to force myself to use these things even though I just got the IER Z1R. Lol. But to be honest I learned a thing or two about how to use these correct and actually enjoyed them quite a bit.  This is my take on the EBX21 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ebx21.24985/reviews#review-25448


----------



## courierdriver

dharmasteve said:


> Had a few hours on the KZ DQ6 now. I was going to make a comparison with the triple dynamic driver Dunu DM-380. In all honesty the KZ DQ6 is leagues ahead of the DM-380. KZ do a package that includes a very nice upgrade cable with the DQ6 too. The tips are poor and will need upgrading. Anyway no need for a comparison with the Dunu DM-380.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package was just over £21, so astonishing value considering the upgrade cable is an 8 core OFC copper. Amazing. Many moons ago I got the Blon 03 and it shook me up at how good, a cheap as chips, IEM could be. Granted I upgraded the tips and cable in the end, but the sound, tone and timbre were so good. OK agreed they were not detail monsters, but they brought real emotion into the music and that mattered to me. I think the KZ DQ6 is the new cheap as chips ground breaker. A 10mm DD woofer and two 6mm DDs for mids and highs. Although one cannot compare the sound to the Blon 03, they are just different, the DQ6 is very much in that ground-breaking league. The bass on the DQ6 is very unusual, it's not bass-head but if we listen to 2pac, Ambitionz Az A Ridah, it's clear that when needed mid-bass has plenty of impact, thump, and body. What is unique though is that sub-bass is very present and powerful. On 'The Dark Night', 'Why so serious', Hans Zimmer, about 3.20 onwards sub-bass has unusually forward presence. In fact there is a strong rumble overtone on many tracks with sub-bass, when listening through the DQ6. This is a sub-bass dream. Mids are well balanced, with nice timbre, and not recessed, because of the 6mm specialised midrange DD. I guess the only place the DQ6 cannot compete with Hybrids is at the high/treble end where, even though it is capable, it is out-detailed and out-techniqued by many a hybrid driver. But we are looking at £20 IEM and perfection costs more than £20. The DQ6 is a great listen and will find it's place on many a rotation. KZ you have hit a mother load, the new Blon 03......the KZ DQ6 with three DD's........well done.


Thanks for your impressions. While I seriously don't need anymore iems, I'm at the point in my journey with iems, where I'm looking for things that I don't already have. Many single DD iems and hybrids. Recently acquired an all 8 BA set...something I've never owned before. The DQ6 has been on my radar for several months now for the same reason...I don't currently own a multiple DD set. Waiting for the Aliexpress Birthday sale on March 26 to see if I can score a deal. Based on many positive posts. I think these might be a nice set for my collection.


----------



## courierdriver

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of NiceHCK.  I have to admit I am more of an in ear guy but buds have their uses.  NiceHCK has had some very nice sounding buds in the past and these are no exception.  Nice higher end bud tuning using Liquid Crystal Polymer dynamic drivers in an aluminum alloy housing.
> 
> I had to force myself to use these things even though I just got the IER Z1R. Lol. But to be honest I learned a thing or two about how to use these correct and actually enjoyed them quite a bit.  This is my take on the EBX21 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ebx21.24985/reviews#review-25448


Wish I could get buds to stay in my ears. Tried them 25 years ago and they didn't work for me. Tried again about 2 years ago...same result. I even invested in multiple types of surrounds (like donuts, silicones and those weird wing like things)...nothing worked for me, to get buds to sound as good as iems.
I like iems much more because they are much easier to fit and don't fall out. Also prefer iems because they are designed to be worn with the cable over the ear, instead of straight down. That helps me ALOT to keep them securely planted in my ears


----------



## cappuchino

Here's my take on KB Ear's newly released IEM, the KS1. An interesting pair of V-shaped IEMs which reportedly utilizes a BLON driver (as per Larry Fulton). These just might be the next Chi-Fi legend the community has been waiting for.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks1.25011/review/25452/


I would greatly appreciate it if you have the time to read my review. I am quite new to this stuff and any feedback I can receive will help me improve. Keep safe, everyone.


----------



## dharmasteve (Mar 7, 2021)

Listening to the KZ DQ6 though my iFi hip-dac is something. Are these KZ's I ask myself...they can't be? But they are. They are opening up more and sounding even better now, than many a pair that cost a lot more money. Great midrange for sweet guitars, because of the authentic timbre. There is something moving about a cheap IEM that punches way above its price in enjoyment factors. The Blon 03 factor.
I wonder if a triple Beryllium coated DD set is possible?


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Part 2 of my haul of tips.
> 
> 
> Final Audio Type A
> ...


How would you compare Final Audio type E with Type A and B


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> How would you compare Final Audio type E with Type A and B


Type E is the bassiest.
Type A is like a type E with a bit less bass quantity, more forward upper mids and treble that is clearer. Although I recommend the Elecom EHP-CAP20 over the Type A since they are very similar in sound but 3x cheaper.

Type B doesnt even fit me, so I cant really comment on it.


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> I wonder if a triple Beryllium coated DD set is possible?



I guess, it is possible......but,  if the drivers are pure Beryllium, I imagine the cost will be prohibitive and certainly take it out of KZ territory.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> I wonder if a triple Beryllium coated DD set is possible?


I don’t see why it wouldn’t be possible, but I actually think the best thing about a tri-DD IEM is the ability to choose the ideal material/engineering for the frequencies each driver is covering.  For instance, a Beryllium 10mm bass driver, a biocellulose midrange driver, and a carbon nanotube supertweeter (I don’t actually know which materials are best for what, it’s just an example.).


----------



## elvergun

IEMusic said:


> I don’t see why it wouldn’t be possible, but I actually think the best thing about a tri-DD IEM is the ability to choose the ideal material/engineering for the frequencies each driver is covering.  For instance, a Beryllium 10mm bass driver, a biocellulose midrange driver, and a carbon nanotube supertweeter (I don’t actually know which materials are best for what, it’s just an example.).



That sounds like something I would buy that in a second!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

So 10mm seems to be the sweet spot for authority in bass performance.  You can gauge how tight fitting this shell is as the housing is barely bigger than that 10mm dynamic driver.  Apparently these guys are no strangers to making smaller earphones. Rose minipro here with 3 BAs. 




A compact design means you can't throw in huge dynamic. I am very impressed with how good bass is on this set. It is both mid to sub bass focused. 

QT-9 MK2 is a fun sounding earphone and it makes no bones about that.  But what is surprising is that it doesn't lack anything in the other frequencies. In fact vocals are actually a bit forward sounding. These sound like a W shaped sound tuning.  Definitely not for neutral heads. These sound like a much better Fiio FH3 with a performance more closer to the Dunu DK2001 with a bass end that will compete easily with any beryllium coated driver.   

I threw them in my Shanling M3s last night which is not the best with sensitive in ears and it was making the treble end a bit more brighter than it actually is.  I got them on my Shanling M6 pro and now my M15 and it that treble brightness is gone.  These are 12 Ohms so low IO outs is needed for this set.  

I took a good look at this companies offerings and talk about a group that has been under the radar here at headfi. I had no idea they had so many offerings. Including EST hybrids. 7BA, 5BA, and even earbuds.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I don’t see why it wouldn’t be possible, but I actually think the best thing about a tri-DD IEM is the ability to choose the ideal material/engineering for the frequencies each driver is covering.  For instance, a Beryllium 10mm bass driver, a biocellulose midrange driver, and a carbon nanotube supertweeter (I don’t actually know which materials are best for what, it’s just an example.).


yeah, different coating and driver size for each region is probably better.

For treble I believe it is better to use a lighter, smaller and less stiff material.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, different coating and driver size for each region is probably better.
> 
> For treble I believe it is better to use a lighter, smaller and less stiff material.


This is the opposite of how loudspeakers works. Isn't it?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> This is the opposite of how loudspeakers works. Isn't it?


Pretty sure that speaker tweeters are smaller than their woofers though...

like this


----------



## JEHL (Mar 7, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty sure that speaker tweeters are smaller than their woofers though...
> 
> like this


If I understand physics in any capacity, because of the very nature of high frequency, tweeters have to move mega fast to create their sound, so they achieve enourmous displacement relative to their size this way.

Woofers and specially subwoofers in contrast don't have this luxury because of the nature of low frequency. The speaker by definition can't move fast to play low frequency. So in order to get the same displacement the lower the frequency you want to play you'd either need a larger moving part, or said moving part can travel longer, which probably means an elastic surround rather than a stiff one.

I wish I could understand this topic better though since I am interested in making an IEM... Possibly one capable of all the way down to 4Hz.

Edit: Also apparently I didn't fully read your comment, so BIG derp on my part. Forgot to mention I was specifically commenting on the tweeters being stiff on loudspeaker. But you're certainly correct that tweeters are smaller than woofers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> If I understand physics in any capacity, because of the very nature of high frequency, tweeters have to move mega fast to create their sound, so they achieve enourmous displacement relative to their size this way.
> 
> Woofers and specially subwoofers in contrast don't have this luxury because of the nature of low frequency. The speaker by definition can't move fast to play low frequency. So in order to get the same displacement the lower the frequency you want to play you'd either need a larger moving part, or said moving part can travel longer, which probably means an elastic surround rather than a stiff one.
> 
> ...


yeah, so because the high frequencies need the driver to move super fast. The smaller and less stiff driver should be better....or I could be wrong lol.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, so because the high frequencies need the driver to move super fast. The smaller and less stiff driver should be better....or I could be wrong lol.


All the loudspeaker tweeters I've touched are mega stiff though. Maybe that's the exception and not the rule?


----------



## DBaldock9

JEHL said:


> All the loudspeaker tweeters I've touched are mega stiff though. Maybe that's the exception and not the rule?



Here's a page discussing the history of tweeter design and technology - https://www.electronichouse.com/how-to/understanding-differences-in-tweeter-technology/


----------



## profusion (Mar 7, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> Had a few hours on the KZ DQ6 now. I was going to make a comparison with the triple dynamic driver Dunu DM-380. In all honesty the KZ DQ6 is leagues ahead of the DM-380. KZ do a package that includes a very nice upgrade cable with the DQ6 too. The tips are poor and will need upgrading. Anyway no need for a comparison with the Dunu DM-380.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package was just over £21, so astonishing value considering the upgrade cable is an 8 core OFC copper. Amazing. Many moons ago I got the Blon 03 and it shook me up at how good, a cheap as chips, IEM could be. Granted I upgraded the tips and cable in the end, but the sound, tone and timbre were so good. OK agreed they were not detail monsters, but they brought real emotion into the music and that mattered to me. I think the KZ DQ6 is the new cheap as chips ground breaker. A 10mm DD woofer and two 6mm DDs for mids and highs. Although one cannot compare the sound to the Blon 03, they are just different, the DQ6 is very much in that ground-breaking league. The bass on the DQ6 is very unusual, it's not bass-head but if we listen to 2pac, Ambitionz Az A Ridah, it's clear that when needed mid-bass has plenty of impact, thump, and body. What is unique though is that sub-bass is very present and powerful. On 'The Dark Night', 'Why so serious', Hans Zimmer, about 3.20 onwards sub-bass has unusually forward presence. In fact there is a strong rumble overtone on many tracks with sub-bass, when listening through the DQ6. This is a sub-bass dream. Mids are well balanced, with nice timbre, and not recessed, because of the 6mm specialised midrange DD. I guess the only place the DQ6 cannot compete with Hybrids is at the high/treble end where, even though it is capable, it is out-detailed and out-techniqued by many a hybrid driver. But we are looking at £20 IEM and perfection costs more than £20. The DQ6 is a great listen and will find it's place on many a rotation. KZ you have hit a mother load, the new Blon 03......the KZ DQ6 with three DD's........well done.



This review is making me push the order button and I will 

I see them on some AlI stores even for 22$/16£ (with the shipping)?!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002200015336.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002139965573.html


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

profusion said:


> This review is making me push the order button and I will
> 
> I see them on some AlI stores even for 22$/16£ (with the shipping)?!
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the going price. 

The cable is a tangled mess and the tips are trash, so save some $ to upgrade those.


----------



## dharmasteve

profusion said:


> This review is making me push the order button and I will
> 
> I see them on some AlI stores even for 22$/16£ (with the shipping)?!
> 
> ...


On the KZ Promo Discount Store on AliExpress they do a package that includes the upgrade cable as well as the stock cable. It's definitely worth getting that upgrade cable......it's very good indeed.


----------



## feverfive

dharmasteve said:


> Had a few hours on the KZ DQ6 now. I was going to make a comparison with the triple dynamic driver Dunu DM-380. In all honesty the KZ DQ6 is leagues ahead of the DM-380. KZ do a package that includes a very nice upgrade cable with the DQ6 too. The tips are poor and will need upgrading. Anyway no need for a comparison with the Dunu DM-380.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole package was just over £21, so astonishing value considering the upgrade cable is an 8 core OFC copper. Amazing. Many moons ago I got the Blon 03 and it shook me up at how good, a cheap as chips, IEM could be. Granted I upgraded the tips and cable in the end, but the sound, tone and timbre were so good. OK agreed they were not detail monsters, but they brought real emotion into the music and that mattered to me. I think the KZ DQ6 is the new cheap as chips ground breaker. A 10mm DD woofer and two 6mm DDs for mids and highs. Although one cannot compare the sound to the Blon 03, they are just different, the DQ6 is very much in that ground-breaking league. The bass on the DQ6 is very unusual, it's not bass-head but if we listen to 2pac, Ambitionz Az A Ridah, it's clear that when needed mid-bass has plenty of impact, thump, and body. What is unique though is that sub-bass is very present and powerful. On 'The Dark Night', 'Why so serious', Hans Zimmer, about 3.20 onwards sub-bass has unusually forward presence. In fact there is a strong rumble overtone on many tracks with sub-bass, when listening through the DQ6. This is a sub-bass dream. Mids are well balanced, with nice timbre, and not recessed, because of the 6mm specialised midrange DD. I guess the only place the DQ6 cannot compete with Hybrids is at the high/treble end where, even though it is capable, it is out-detailed and out-techniqued by many a hybrid driver. But we are looking at £20 IEM and perfection costs more than £20. The DQ6 is a great listen and will find it's place on many a rotation. KZ you have hit a mother load, the new Blon 03......the KZ DQ6 with three DD's........well done.


I'm sorry if this is covered elsewhere, but can you comment on the size (diameter and length of the nozzles?  Will most ear tips fit securely (for example, would you say they fall in the range of 4.5mm-5mm in circumference?).  Re: length, no issues with achieving depth of fit needed for good seal, apparently?

I'm on the hunt for inexpensive set to use for moveis & Youtube video consumption on my laptop (hp out...no DAC/amps in this use case), and this set might fit the bill.


----------



## zenki

Nope. Different iems have different nozzle size. Tips also the same.


----------



## IEMusic

I think


feverfive said:


> I'm sorry if this is covered elsewhere, but can you comment on the size (diameter and length of the nozzles?  Will most ear tips fit securely (for example, would you say they fall in the range of 4.5mm-5mm in circumference?).  Re: length, no issues with achieving depth of fit needed for good seal, apparently?
> 
> I'm on the hunt for inexpensive set to use for moveis & Youtube video consumption on my laptop (hp out...no DAC/amps in this use case), and this set might fit the bill.


The nozzles are somewhat narrow.  Sedna Earfits, Final Audio E, SpinFit CP100 fit well.   JVC SpiralDots (regular) and CP145 tips don’t fit well.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 8, 2021)

These just released. Looks like the same shell as the DQ6, but implementing a hybrid set-up. 14 USD, people.


----------



## Nimweth

cappuchino said:


> These just released. Looks like the same shell as the DQ6, but implementing a hybrid set-up. 14 USD, people.


Seems like the same shell as the CKX but not all-metal.


----------



## Banbeucmas

While I was away from my dormitory today, guess what comes into my house.

Impression (and measurement) probably going to be later, I am planning to write a quick dirty bullet point first impression post later this week.
Meanwhile, I do have some Japanese exclusive IEM from QDC that I managed to measure, feel free to check it out: https://banbeu.com/graph-database-update-3-9-2021-qdc-iems-empire-ears-odin/


----------



## kmmbd

The Final E1000 keeps winning me over, and I find them quite underrated. The only thing they lack is sub-bass rumble/bass extension, relying more on mid-bass to deliver the thump/punch. The midrange is really well-tuned, male vocals are full and female vocals are energetic without being shouty. The treble does have some graininess/splashiness but it's very minimal for the price range (and the BA hybrid IEMs in this range fare far worse). 

The housing is plastic so perhaps not as robust as some metal shells out there. The cable is also fixed (though it's a thicker cable than the more expensive E2000/E3000). However, you do get the excellent E-type tips in the package and for $25 it becomes an excellent value proposition. 

Will definitely recommend it over the BLON BL-03 if someone requires a more neutral presentation under the $30 range.


----------



## saldsald

Nimweth said:


> Seems like the same shell as the CKX but not all-metal.


I think it has the DQ6 shell not the CKX


----------



## zenki

TRN BA8 is out
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001356392515.html

Looks tempting


----------



## saldsald

zenki said:


> TRN BA8 is out
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001356392515.html
> 
> Looks tempting


Do you mean the BA15?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ba8.24654/reviews


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 8, 2021)

zenki said:


> TRN BA8 is out
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001356392515.html
> 
> Looks tempting



Ya TRN BA8 has been out for a few months. I had a loaner set which has since been sent on to another reviewer. Essentially, it is overpriced (was originally $130 - 140 USD), there's tough competition at the $100ish bracket against esteemed bigboys such as the TRI I3, ISN H40, Fiio FH3, TRI Starsea, ThieAudio gear, KBEAR BElieve, Shozy Form 1.4 etc. I honestly can’t recommend the TRN BA8, I'd rate it a 2.5 - 3/5 . Maybe at 50% and below of the TRN BA8’s current price during sales, then possibly it can be a very soft recommendation.



Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 – 9 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.


TRN BA8's graph reminds me of Ayers Rock.

If you've seen the TRN BA8's graph (above), it is admittedly not as scary sounding as it looks, but the tuning is still rather fatiguing and hot in 2 – 6 kHz regions. The tonality is also off in the mids, with a very hollow lower mids. Having said that, the TRN BA8’s technicalities are very good. If technicalities are of more importance to you over tonality, and if you are a treblehead, then perhaps this set may be up your alley, but mid lovers and treble sensitive folks may not enjoy the tonality or harshness for longer listening sessions.

However, to add insult to injury, the accessories (or lack thereof) provided in the TRN BA8 are pitiful for a $100ish flagship, and are almost no different from their budget IEMs (save for an additional $3 USD metal hard case to remind us that it is indeed a flagship).




*TLDR:

Pros: *
Good build.
Very good technicalities at this price range.
2 pin connector – better lifespan than MMCX general.
Good isolation.
Tight bass.

*Cons: *
Overpriced, many better sets for the same price or lower.
Harsh and fatiguing due to the overly boosted upper mids/lower treble, not the best option for treble sensitive folks.
Hollow lower mids, off tonality in the mids.
BA timbre.
Thin note weight.
Dearth of accessories.
Not the most comfortable fit for longer sessions.


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 9, 2021)

This just in!

Edit: So far, I'm _really_ liking what I'm hearing


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 10, 2021)

After giving away my S**F** KP580, I looked to get a new, similarly priced set of IEMs to use instead of my trusty Tin Hifi T2. Placed an order for the TRN TA1 and it arrived about 3 days ago. I guess I was caught by the allure of that beautiful build, MMCX IEMs finally made by TRN (their first, if I understand correctly) and that Knowles BA! These are my first IEMs from TRN, and my first IEMs using Knowles BAs, so I was excited to see what TRN could pull off. With a similar comfy fit and elegant form factor to the T2, I was pretty excited to see how they'd stack up.

Well, I'm not too good at describing sound with lots of audiophile lingo, but OOTB it doesn't really sound V-shaped to me. With the pre-installed stock tips, what caught my attention were the highs and the vocals. No sibilance, but string instruments especially didn't feel like they had as much sparkle as I was used to with the Tin Hifi T2. Vocals seemed a bit muffled and behind the instruments, but fuller - that is to say, they have more "body" perhaps(?) - than the T2, and the Soundstage seemed noticeably less wide than my Tin Hifi T2. Those mids though, darn they sound full and engaging! And the bass has a stronger presence than the T2, whose bass lacks that punch and decays faster. The Jazz instruments I've listened to with these just sound so riveting and make me _sway!_! Sure, maybe I do miss the clarity and sparkle in instruments like the piano, but the listening experience is pleasant overall.

I gave it about ~10 hours of burn in. Maybe it's just my ears getting used to the sound sig, but the highs seem a bit clearer now, and so do the vocals - I'm especially happy that the vocals still retained their "fullness" which my T2 simply didn't have, even if still behind the T2 in terms of sparkle and clarity. Everything else seemed pretty much consistent with my initial impressions. I think "Between Heaven and Earth" (the Rain version) from the Fire Emblem: Three Houses Soundtrack show me the difference between the TA1 and the T2 fairly well; Vocals in ***both songs for the TA1 may sound a bit muffled and a bit more congested, but the body in them coupled with the bass of those drums really helps sell the intensity the song is trying to convey. Meanwhile, with the T2, the vocals and instruments sound more spread out and clearer, but the bass is lacking and less engaging. I guess what I can say is, while the T2's make me feel more like I'm listening to the song in a concert hall, the TA1s make me feel more like I'm in the middle of that heart-wrenching, chaotic three-way battle between former academy students on Gronder Field, which this song was the backing track to. It's more _blood-pumping_ with the TA1 and _detailed _with the T2. When I sit down at my desk where I can take in the clarity, I would likely grab my T2. If I'm out jogging, though? The TA1 seem right up my alley to get me moving!

So what do I think I'm left with? I like the TRN TA1! Beautifully and sturdily build, and an engaging, full sound to them with some of the bass and lack of sibilance I think the T2 would benefit from. If I could change things about the TRN TA1 I'd look for clearer vocals and highs and a wider soundstage. Otherwise, well done to TRN!

...Also, for the current sale on AliExpress I've found the Tin Hifi T2 Plus and the S**F** MT300 at nice prices. I'm considering finally getting an upgrade (instead of a sidegrade) to my Tin Hifi T2 at or below $85 CAD, with great !!*clarity*!! and better bass while still remaining around neutral for when I wanna sit down and just try to enjoy music in a quiet environment. Would either of these fit the bill well?

***EDIT: I did not refer to a second song here - the "both" is a mistake


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 9, 2021)

*TRN TA1: First Impressions*

2020 was a pretty underwhelming year for TRN, with models like the VX, BA8 and the infamous golden joke all missing the mark in one way or another. In a break from ever-increasing driver counts, the new TA1 is a simple 1+1 hybrid that may just be the most affordable IEM on the market to feature a Knowles BA within a metal shell. Based on what I've heard so far, it really doesn't sound half bad either.

Packaging and Accessories
Better than averagde for TRN. Nice, extensive selection of eartips (including a pair of foams). Decent, albeit somewhat thin stock cable. It's quite reminiscent of KZ's current offering but with better earhooks, softer and more pliable sheathing, and nicer hardware.

Build Quality
The IEMs themselves are solidly built and have a heft to them. The mirror-finish shells will need to be wiped down semi-regularly. MMCX connectors seem solid on my pair, with no looseness, signal cut-outs or weather-vaning.

Wearing, Comfort and Isolation
While some other users have reported that the stock tips don't work for them and that they prefer to wear the TA1 cable-down, I've managed to achieve a good seal with the largest sized white stock tips (as pictured) and have found no issues with the TA1's fit in the default cable-up configuration. On the subway this morning, I found its noise isolation to be better than the ZAX (average) and the SSP (kinda bad) but worse than the TD06 (good), so it gets an "above average" from me.

Driveability
Middle of the road. I can achieve a reasonable listening volume from my ZX300's single-ended output with twice the power I would need to achieve the same with the ZAX, but 2/3rds what the SSP would require. Par for the course, really.

Sound Impressions
Firstly, to my ears, the TA1 has a U-shaped sound signature. It is not "neutral". It is not mid-forward. There is a distinct, full-bodied mid-bass that is accompanied by a surprising degree of sub-bass force and rumble. However, this is not the kind of boomy, flabby bass last seen on the un-equalised Smabat X1 that tramples on the mids and sucks all the life out of male vocals. Instead, the bass is fairly tight and well controlled, with perhaps a _slight_ degree of bleed into the mids - nothing overwhelming and/or impossible to ignore after a couple of tracks. It is better behaved than the TD06, and in fact brings the old Tin Hifi T2 Plus to mind.

The TA1's midrange exhibits a surprising level of fullness and transparency. Vocalists don't draw attention to themselves with the kind of energy seen with the SSR or the (equalised) X1, but they have a warm, smooth and rich presentation. Perhaps a tad laid back. The upper mids are similarly relaxed and remind me of the ZAX - good clarity, decent sparkle, but pretty safe - TRN haven't gone out of their way to create fake resolution here by boosting the upper mids to the point of harshness and strident shrieking, and has instead allowed the drivers to speak for themselves. Good, very good.

Treble extension does not quite match the standards achieved by the ZAX. The TA1 is not a particularly airy-sounding IEM, and higher transients decay fast, but the detail is present. Beyond descriptions of these specific frequency bands, however, I think the TA1 achieves something more intangible. When my favourite tracks come on, I'm headbanging and foot tapping even without really intending to.

TRN TA1: the new default sub-$50 all-rounder recommendation?
Quite possibly, yes.


----------



## saldsald

unifutomaki said:


> *TRN TA1: First Impressions*
> 
> 2020 was a pretty underwhelming year for TRN, with models like the VX, BA8 and the infamous golden joke all missing the mark in one way or another. In a break from ever-increasing driver counts, the new TA1 is a simple 1+1 hybrid that may just be the most affordable IEM on the market to feature a Knowles BA within a metal shell. Based on what I've heard so far, it really doesn't sound half bad either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! May I ask what is the difference between "fake resolution" and "true resolution"? I understand the makers tend to boost the treble to create more "presence" of the music, but how to tell if that is fake or real?


----------



## unifutomaki

saldsald said:


> Thanks for the review! May I ask what is the difference between "fake resolution" and "true resolution"? I understand the makers tend to boost the treble to create more "presence" of the music, but how to tell if that is fake or real?


The way I think about it is whether the IEM, by default, already comes out sounding like a heavy-handed EQ has been applied. Does it sound clear and larger-than-life, but also thin and harsh? The ZSN Pro exemplifies this.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Penon Globe is coming!


----------



## saldsald

unifutomaki said:


> The way I think about it is whether the IEM, by default, already comes out sounding like a heavy-handed EQ has been applied. Does it sound clear and larger-than-life, but also thin and harsh? The ZSN Pro exemplifies this.


Thanks. So it like sharpened low res photos vs native high res photos as an analogy.

I think most IEMs have good resolution just poor tuning nowadays. I would like to take a listen to this ZSN Pro to hear exactly what you mean.


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> Listening to the KZ DQ6 though my iFi hip-dac is something.



Thanks!


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks interesting, single DD, professionally tuned. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/FDBRO-FD-H...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## saldsald

How about this one, TRN version of the EDX? The rendering looks pretty good.


----------



## Vrqwe

prompt the most natural / with the most natural tone transmission in-ear monitors up to $ 300


----------



## nraymond

Vrqwe said:


> prompt the most natural / with the most natural tone transmission in-ear monitors up to $ 300


I don't have anything in my collection above $150, but below that I would recommend the TRI i4 and the CCA CKX.


----------



## chinmie

Vrqwe said:


> prompt the most natural / with the most natural tone transmission in-ear monitors up to $ 300



MT100 for me


----------



## Barndoor (Mar 10, 2021)

chinmie said:


> MT100 for me


Not sure you can still buy that model.
Out of interest is there a reason why the brand name is not mentioned on here?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Barndoor said:


> Not sure you can still buy that model.
> Out of interest is there a reason why the brand name is not mentioned on here?
> I was trying to do some research on the MT300 as there seems to have been a price drop on EE Audio and some other Ali stores (currently US$73).


The brand and a couple others are banned due to sketchy shilling practices here. You can google it for more details.


----------



## Barndoor

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> The brand and a couple others are banned due to sketchy shilling practices here. You can google it for more details.


Thanks, now that I am aware I have edited my post.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Barndoor said:


> Thanks, now that I am aware I have edited my post.


Fwiw the MT300 is terrific


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 11, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Not sure you can still buy that model.
> Out of interest is there a reason why the brand name is not mentioned on here?



Check @Slater 's signature to see why some shops/brands are banned from discussion here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## iFi audio

saldsald said:


> The rendering looks pretty good.



Yup, yes it does!


----------



## claud W

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Fwiw the MT300 is terrific


I have been burning my MT300s in since Saturday and they are super good sounding. I attached a Penon OS 849 cable to them right out of the box and it may be helping these IEMs sound their best. First class sound. Wonder where Crin will rank these if at all.


----------



## lgcubana

For $30 USD, give the *TRN-TA1* a spin.  For those that felt that the Blon-03 was a bit too thick in the mids, this is a very good alternative.  With the bonus of next to no fitment issues.


----------



## unifutomaki

lgcubana said:


> For $30 USD, give the *TRN-TA1* a spin.  For those that felt that the Blon-03 was a bit too thick in the mids, this is a very good alternative.  With the bonus of next to no fitment issues.


I can't stop listening to these. Coherent, musical, engaging; I just get lost in my music with the TA1.


----------



## claud W

lgcubana said:


> For $30 USD, give the *TRN-TA1* a spin.  For those that felt that the Blon-03 was a bit too thick in the mids, this is a very good alternative.  With the bonus of next to no fitment issues.


Are these cables on AliExpress? What are they? Copper ? SPC? ......


----------



## lgcubana

claud W said:


> Are these cables on AliExpress? What are they? Copper ? SPC? ......


Don't follow me down this path.  They're the 8 core, mixed Graphene, NiceHck DarkJade


----------



## Vrqwe (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 11, 2021)

Ooo this is interesting. New from BGVP a new hybrid with 7BA+ Dual dynamic for $169
2 tuning caps for the front of the nozzle too.

Silver for female poison! Gotta admit this one is tempting. Seems it is actually using knowles and Sonion BAs too.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Is this CCA's ZSN? Similarly priced with similar specs?

Noise reduction and Game mode graphics are slightly confusing but looks like another Chinglish mixup. And that graph looks V-shaped cannon!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Silver for female poison!


Tuned by Austin Powers after beating the Goldmember 😂😂


----------



## Dsnuts

DUNU EST 112 preorder is up on Penon. Nice. These are gonna garner a lot of interest.


----------



## Jitu13

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Is this CCA's ZSN? Similarly priced with similar specs?
> 
> Noise reduction and Game mode graphics are slightly confusing but looks like another Chinglish mixup. And that graph looks V-shaped cannon!


LMAO, triple tap to activate game mode.  Are they making them touch screen based or pressure based, chi-fi will always be funny.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

New Hybrid Dunu is coming... very very interesting 

https://penonaudio.com/dunu-est-112.html


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> DUNU EST 112 preorder is up on Penon. Nice. These are gonna garner a lot of interest.


Sorry I didn’t refresh the page😅


----------



## Vrqwe

Can anyone compare 7hz i88 with i99, sony mdr 7550/ex800st with 7hz i88/i99 and etymotic er2se with 7hz i88/i99?


----------



## r31ya

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Is this CCA's ZSN? Similarly priced with similar specs?
> 
> Noise reduction and Game mode graphics are slightly confusing but looks like another Chinglish mixup. And that graph looks V-shaped cannon!


CCA with Xun driver and the new tuning of their ol BA, packaged in KZ DQ6 shell.
If it able to have DQ6 bass, it'll be pretty awesome


----------



## JEHL

For all I know, is hardly a new thing but the double beryllium coating is fascinating regardless.


----------



## Penon

Xinlisupreme said:


> New Hybrid Dunu is coming... very very interesting
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-est-112.html


It may be the cause of jet lag 😬🤓, we have hidden the link now, the formal pre-order should start from March 22 and delivery from March 31.Perhaps the 1st batch production is small , so DUNU arranged like this.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 12, 2021)

There's a new TRN. Again.

No details yet for driver configuration and price but they really look nice. Kind of like their old shells (IM1, IM2, X6).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> DUNU EST 112 preorder is up on Penon. Nice. These are gonna garner a lot of interest.



$$$$$????


----------



## earmonger

Shells have to fit. Drivers have to sound good: balanced, uncolored and enjoyable. Is this really so difficult?


----------



## G777

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $$$$$????


I think I saw $449 or $499 when the link was still up.


----------



## tgx78




----------



## iFi audio

unifutomaki said:


> I can't stop listening to these. Coherent, musical, engaging; I just get lost in my music with the TA1.



Was just about to ask what's so special about them  Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> For all I know, is hardly a new thing but the double beryllium coating is fascinating regardless.


They used double sided beryllium coating on the DK series.
The Titan 6 on the other hand only had it one side I believe.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Dsnuts said:


> Ooo this is interesting. New from BGVP a new hybrid with 7BA+ Dual dynamic for $169
> 2 tuning caps for the front of the nozzle too.
> 
> Silver for female poison! Gotta admit this one is tempting. Seems it is actually using knowles and Sonion BAs too.


That design reminds me of the FiiO FH3


----------



## ChrisOc

Banbeucmas said:


> That design reminds me of the FiiO FH3


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Poganin

Banbeucmas said:


> That design reminds me of the FiiO FH3


I'm surprised it took this many comments for someone to make this connection.


----------



## JEHL

Poganin said:


> I'm surprised it took this many comments for someone to make this connection.


... Guess I took it for granted. Huh?


----------



## ErkH

Ns9 graph from bgvp facebook


----------



## tgx78 (Mar 12, 2021)

ErkH said:


> Ns9 graph from bgvp facebook


Where is pinna gain?




reminds me my Westones from 10 years ago.


----------



## IEMusic

Too bad, this IEM is not for me.   I’m purely a carnivore.  Tigers need not apply either.





I do love me some female poison though!

*“That girl is P O I S O N”,
BBD*


----------



## JEHL

tgx78 said:


> Where is pinna gain?
> 
> 
> reminds me my Westones from 10 years ago.


Imagine the plot twist of the pinna gain actually being there. It just turns out to be a bass cannon.


----------



## lgcubana (Mar 13, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> ...





Banbeucmas said:


> That design reminds me of the FiiO FH3


Definitely FiiO inspired, but my vote would go for the FH7


----------



## unifutomaki

Dropped my detailed impressions of the TRN TA1 over at the TRN thread. You'll want to mosey over for the details, but the TL;DR of it is:

*The Good:*

Smooth, balanced, non-fatiguing tuning
Warm and rich tonality
Engaging and musical (subjective)
No harshness or metallic timbre
Actually decent imaging
Price-performance winner
*The Bad:*

Not enough bass for bassheads
Not enough treble for trebleheads
Included eartips are useless
Not great for laying on one's side with (shells are heavy enough that they may fall out on their own)
*The Ugly:*

MMCX longevity to be confirmed
Let me know if you have any questions! I may also offer some more formal listening comparisons with other IEMs in my collection at a later date, and eventually combine everything together into a proper showcase review.


----------



## astermk

Are SpinFits worth the hype? And what's the difference between models like the CP100, 145, 800 etc.? I am tempted to try them out but considering for one pair of SpinFits you could buy, what, 20 pairs of conventional silicone tips, I'm skeptical somewhat. I've been looking for non-terrible tips for my CCA CA16, though, so if they do the job, that would be awesome.


----------



## Banbeucmas

astermk said:


> Are SpinFits worth the hype? And what's the difference between models like the CP100, 145, 800 etc.? I am tempted to try them out but considering for one pair of SpinFits you could buy, what, 20 pairs of conventional silicone tips, I'm skeptical somewhat. I've been looking for non-terrible tips for my CCA CA16, though, so if they do the job, that would be awesome.


Spinfit has some positive reviews. Though I usually don't like how it presents the sound of some of my favorite earphones.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Spinfit has some positive reviews. Though I usually don't like how it presents the sound of some of my favorite earphones.


I liked them (CP145) 1-2 years ago. Now I prefer a few others to it.

Top 3 tips:
Final Audio Type E
Elecom EHP-CAP20
Radius Deep mount


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> I liked them (CP145) 1-2 years ago. Now I prefer a few others to it.
> 
> Top 3 tips:
> Final Audio Type E
> ...


Nowadays I kinda just use Sony hybrid tips. The Acoustunes I tried recently is decent too.

Not a fan of Type E, it usually reduces the treble for my ears. Maybe good for some peaky treble set but other than that, nah.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Nowadays I kinda just use Sony hybrid tips. The Acoustunes I tried recently is decent too.
> 
> Not a fan of Type E, it usually reduces the treble for my ears. Maybe good for some peaky treble set but other than that, nah.


Then you should get the Radius Deep mount or the Elecom CAP20.
Cap 20 is more balanced between the Type E and the deep mount. While the Deep mount has more treble.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Then you should get the Radius Deep mount or the Elecom CAP20.
> Cap 20 is more balanced between the Type E and the deep mount. While the Deep mount has more treble.


I see, I will check it out when I have the chance.
Well... mostly using Sony hybrid anyways since I daily my Z1R nowadays :'D


----------



## jwbrent

G777 said:


> I think I saw $449 or $499 when the link was still up.



pretty affordable for an EST based iem.


----------



## RikudouGoku

New iem?







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007823336.html


----------



## jmwant

Hidizs expanded their Mermaid IEM Series with Mermaid MS2. There are 5 color variants.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> New iem?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007823336.html



Cool driver config and nice looks, but the graph looks a bit wonky, especially throughout the upper mids/treble region. But of course, rule number one in this hobby, never trust store provided graphs. They can be lengthened to hide some peaks/troughs, or otherwise, they just look like a kindergardener's scribbles.


----------



## zenki

Graph may not even be accurate


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> New iem?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007823336.html


The graph doesn't even have a y-axis 😅


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 14, 2021)

*TRN TA1: what does engagement mean?*

I've thrown out the term "engagement" as a subjectively great quality of the TA1 versus other IEMs in my collection. Subjective descriptors can be useful, but only if they are further defined and qualified. Today I picked up my Moondrop SSP and performed some back-to-back listening comparisons with the TRN TA1, using a song that is familiar to me (夢のまた夢 by Mafumafu). It's embedded below, so you can listen along if you like:



Frequent readers will know that I've been enamored with the Moondrop SSP and consider it to possess the best technicalities in the sub-$50 class and an easy recommendation as long as one isn't looking for something that can be easily driven by a phone. The SSP could qualify as having a U-shaped tuning, with elevated upper-mids and treble balanced out by a moderate mid-bass boost. The single beryllium-coated dynamic driver in the Super Spaceship is fast and tight, with a present but controlled bass response, intimate vocals, and a detailed, well-extended treble. It has a wide and tall soundstage that is presented in front of you, backed up by solid imaging and instrument separation.

On paper, the SSP should easily win out over the TA1. The TA1's bass response isn't as tight or as refined. The TA1 doesn't reproduce as much high-frequency detail as the SSP does, despite being a hybrid. The SSP's soundstage is larger and less "in your head" than the TA1. Yet, the elusive engagement factor flips the comparison on its head. The SSP places you as a spectator to a performance. You are watching, listening, to a very refined and competent rendition of the story that Mafu wants to tell, but you never really feel like you're part of it. The TA1, on the other hand, places you at the centre of the performance. Maybe the additional sub-bass of the TA1, which the SSP lacks, contributes to this illusion, but I believe there's more to it than that. You aren't just an observer anymore; you're an active participant. As the song opens, the beats reverberate around you, the electric guitar comes on thick and fast, and Mafu is right next to you, as if you are both in a club, and jamming to the same tune.

_「夢のまた夢か見果てぬ夢
みなしごとパパに疎まれた子
闇夜ほど星が綺麗なこと
ねえ　知ってる？」

Is this a dream within a dream, or is it an impossible dream?
There’s an orphan and a child neglected by Papa
And did you know that a star grows more beautiful in the darkness?
Hey, did you know that?_

The first chorus opens just past the 1-minute mark. Mafu's voice rings out with urgency, fighting for dominance with the guitar, synths, and the ever-present bassline, and just about winning out. By 1:30, the iconic guitar riff returns and envelops you in a wall of sound, and you feel compelled to start dancing, as Mafu entreats you to do.

_「そうだ
誰かの好きな誰かになって
言われるままに大人になって
それでもわからないまま
どうして　涙が止まらないんだろう」

That’s right
Becoming someone whom somebody likes,
I became an adult as I was told
But still, I don’t understand
Why…why won’t these tears stop flowing?_

The second verse unfolds, and there is a sense of dynamism and rhythm as the TA1 alternates between the quieter and louder sections. As this is taking place, you become engrossed in the pace and atmosphere of the song, the subtle strings and tambourines contrasting with the frenetic guitar and bass. The TA1 conveys the soundscape as a rich, cohesive whole. One more quiet section, and we reach the climax of the song:

_「夢のまた夢か見果てぬ夢
こんなゴミのような世界でも
ボクは好きで好きで好きで好きで好きでたまらない」

Is this a dream within a dream, or is it an impossible dream?
Even if this world is no better than rubbish
I like it, I like it, I like it I like it, I like it so much I can’t stand it_

At this point the TA1 all but compels you to sing/scream 好きで alongside Mafu as you let all your pent-up stress and frustration out in a display of catharsis. Mafu's vocals soar above the instrumentation, but that is not to say that the instruments are rolled off either. Instead, everything comes together as an exciting, high-energy, in-your-face, blood-pumping mix.  It makes you into something more than an audience member or a passive listener whilst remaining clean, detailed and relaxing in its presentation. This is engagement, this is fun, and this is how a technically inferior IEM can compete with and win out over a more accurate (but also more clinical) offering. Cheers.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the Kinera BD005 Pro IEM on HFN. @nanotechnos finds it's Ch-Fi at its best. His impressions are here:  https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-bd005-pro-review/


----------



## profusion

I wonder how Kinera BD005 Pro is compared to TD06/Openheart resin?


----------



## baskingshark

New BLON coming soon. Seems to be releasing on 4th april. Anybody knows what is the driver config?

Looks like some deformed/melted etymotics LOL. Seems BLON is taking a page out of the KZ/TRN book and releasing gear in short cycles. I hope the fit isn't as eccentric as it looks, had a bad fitting experience with the BLON BL-03 and BLON BL-01.





https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/243675127420287


----------



## lgcubana (Mar 14, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon. Seems to be releasing on 4th april. Anybody knows what is the driver config?
> 
> Looks like some deformed/melted etymotics LOL. Seems BLON is taking a page out of the KZ/TRN book and releasing gear in short cycles. I hope the fit isn't as eccentric as it looks, had a bad fitting experience with the BLON BL-03 and BLON BL-01.
> 
> ...


I think the lead designer at BLON is on a diet:

1st we had the BL-01, aka "Banana"


Now the macaroni




Hopefully the cable is detachable or it'll might crater, like it's cousin the bullet style


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon. Seems to be releasing on 4th april. Anybody knows what is the driver config?
> 
> Looks like some deformed/melted etymotics LOL. Seems BLON is taking a page out of the KZ/TRN book and releasing gear in short cycles. I hope the fit isn't as eccentric as it looks, had a bad fitting experience with the BLON BL-03 and BLON BL-01.
> 
> ...


There is also this one.



Looks like a cheese with those big holes lol.

(credits to @paulwasabii for the image. )


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> There is also this one.
> 
> Looks like a cheese with those big holes lol.
> 
> (credits to @paulwasabii for the image. )



LOL! Why can't BLON come up with a conventional shell design?!

Other than the BLON Cardinal (which looks like the DM6 resin shell but is sadly no more in production), and the BLON BL-05 (non S, has a steampunk conventional shell design, but had poor reviews), the other BLONs mostly had issues in fit or shell design/colour.

BLON BL-01 and BLON BL-03 (especially the latter) had fitting issues for a lot of folks, necessitating quite a few of us to spend more for aftermarket tips/cables. Probably cause nozzle was too short.
The BLON BL-05S had a radioactive green colour (I tried using it once on the subway, got stares throughout the journey). Will not use it outdoors ever again.
There was also an older BLON BL01 (yes confusing naming convention, this is not the hypetrain recently released BL-01 which is hyped to the moon), it looked like a earbud design but actually is an IEM.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon. Seems to be releasing on 4th april. Anybody knows what is the driver config?
> 
> Looks like some deformed/melted etymotics LOL. Seems BLON is taking a page out of the KZ/TRN book and releasing gear in short cycles. I hope the fit isn't as eccentric as it looks, had a bad fitting experience with the BLON BL-03 and BLON BL-01.
> 
> ...





RikudouGoku said:


> There is also this one.
> 
> Looks like a cheese with those big holes lol.
> 
> (credits to @paulwasabii for the image. )



oddly enough, these two weird-shaped Blons makes me want to buy them... because it's weird


----------



## chifihead

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon. Seems to be releasing on 4th april. Anybody knows what is the driver config?
> 
> Looks like some deformed/melted etymotics LOL. Seems BLON is taking a page out of the KZ/TRN book and releasing gear in short cycles. I hope the fit isn't as eccentric as it looks, had a bad fitting experience with the BLON BL-03 and BLON BL-01.
> 
> ...


BLON, bless their heart, can't seem to do fit and comfort even if their lives depend on it... 

The BL05 is now my flavor of the month once I swap the filter with a (fake?) moondrop one.. But the comfort is the weakest spot and boy is it weak.


----------



## WhiteFox01

Curious to see how the new BLON sounds.


----------



## feverfive

Dang dude, you been a busy little bee today, hahaha.


----------



## WhiteFox01

Yeah.....I forgot I had an account here and remembered about this place, been jumping in on the discussion, but not as well versed as many of the people here.


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Dropped my detailed impressions of the TRN TA1 over at the TRN thread. You'll want to mosey over for the details, but the TL;DR of it is:
> 
> *The Good:*
> 
> ...


Its not sold yet in my place but i always want to try Knowles BA
Currently saving for KZ ZAX or CCA CKX, how to sound of TRN TA1 compared to those


----------



## mochill

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we review the Kinera BD005 Pro IEM on HFN. @nanotechnos finds it's Ch-Fi at its best. His impressions are here:  https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-bd005-pro-review/





not shanling bd005 pro 😅


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> Its not sold yet in my place but i always want to try Knowles BA
> Currently saving for KZ ZAX or CCA CKX, how to sound of TRN TA1 compared to those


ZAX: substantially greater treble extension, wider soundstage, more air, generally brighter and more detailed

TA1: substantially greater sub-bass, more forward mids, generally warmer and richer, more organic timbre, better isolation


----------



## unifutomaki

*Maybe famous last words but...*

I was looking over my collection last night and realised that I'm pretty much all good on sub-$100 IEMs at this point, and have no need of buying any more.


Faaeal Poppy - budget rubbish
Sony MH750 - budget baseline
KZ ZSN Pro - budget harshness
TD06 - budget isolation
TRN TA1 - budget engagement
Moondrop SSR - budget neutral
Moondrop SSP - budget DD technicalities
Smabat X1 - budget specialist
KZ ZAX - budget open soundstage
Time to settle down for a bit, maybe sell some stuff, move up the price bracket... we'll see.


----------



## G777

unifutomaki said:


> *Maybe famous last words but...*
> 
> I was looking over my collection last night and realised that I'm pretty much all good on sub-$100 IEMs at this point, and have no need of buying any more.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty satisfied with my collection as well. My next IEM will be EST or bust.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm gonna get the Dunu EST as my last purchase.


----------



## r31ya

chifihead said:


> BLON, bless their heart, can't seem to do fit and comfort even if their lives depend on it...
> 
> The BL05 is now my flavor of the month once I swap the filter with a (fake?) moondrop one.. But the comfort is the weakest spot and boy is it weak.


We might not ask the right question, we need to see their engineer ears structure first
They all could have alien shaped ear that this noodle thing is highly comfortable


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> *Maybe famous last words but...*
> 
> I was looking over my collection last night and realised that I'm pretty much all good on sub-$100 IEMs at this point, and have no need of buying any more.
> 
> ...


You should try to buy some in $100~$200.
I have one in that price bracket which is and ol TFZ King Pro and its pretty damn awesome.
I often buy sub $50 iem for my family or friend (which i tried first), i often pretty impressed by them (KZ DQ6 and CCA CST is the most recent one).
but after i return to my King Pro, i got new appreciation on how good King Pro is.

And it seems there are plenty greater one in the price bracket, Moondrop Starfield, Bqeyz Spring 2, Thieaudio legacy 3


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> You should try to buy some in $100~$200.
> I have one in that price bracket which is and ol TFZ King Pro and its pretty damn awesome.
> I often buy sub $50 iem for my family or friend (which i tried first), i often pretty impressed by them (KZ DQ6 and CCA CST is the most recent one).
> but after i return to my King Pro, i got new appreciation on how good King Pro is.
> ...



Yep, I've more or less figured out what I like (and what I don't) - for a daily driver, I like warmth and richness paired with forward vocals, with sheer detail and treble extension being nice to have but not mandatory. Now I can buy fewer IEMs but hopefully better IEMs.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm gonna get the Dunu EST as my last purchase.


Don't you mean "next"  lol


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm gonna get the Dunu EST as my last purchase.



Haha no offence, but I am skeptical about that.

Many headfier ancestors before us have used the word "last purchase" or "end game" but have failed miserably. We need to set up a IEM/headphone alcoholics anonymous or something.


----------



## cappuchino

QKZ WILL BE CHANGING THE GAME!!!

Beryllium for cheap! For just 3.40 USD you can get this IEM and call it your endgame 🤣 Forget the VK4, the AK6-X is the new king to the throne!





Man, did this make my day when I saw the listing 😂 Imagine if this actually sounded amazing 🤔


----------



## zenki

Link?


----------



## cappuchino

zenki said:


> Link?


Only got Shopee. Here: https://shopee.ph/product/43253829/8626134843?smtt=0.174314985-1615811131.9

Don't know if it's on Aliexpress.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> QKZ WILL BE CHANGING THE GAME!!!
> 
> Beryllium for cheap! For just 3.40 USD you can get this IEM and call it your endgame 🤣 Forget the VK4, the AK6-X is the new king to the throne!
> 
> ...


This is so bs lol.







The cost of beryllium itself is more expensive than that iem.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> This is so bs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QKZ got us with the laughs 😂

Only thing is they were a little late with the Be hype.

It's just funny how they dedicated money to render what "driver" and the "coating" they are using for this IEM.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> This is so bs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems a speck of beryllium will qualify to earn the label beryllium earphones.

Is there a regulatory body or framework?

Should there be a regulatory body or framework which protects the consumer from unscrupulous marketing tactics?


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> It seems a speck of beryllium will qualify to earn the label beryllium earphones.
> 
> Is there a regulatory body or framework?
> 
> Should there be a regulatory body or framework which protects the consumer from unscrupulous marketing tactics?


There should be IMO...

But I dont think there is one. Otherwise stuff like this would never see the light of day...


----------



## astermk

RikudouGoku said:


> This is so bs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's the cost for a *gram* of beryllium. They're using a very thin coating, which is much much much less than a gram It's definitely a sus price, though. When they're listed on AliExpress, I'll be tempted to try them, actually. It's only a few bucks.


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> It seems a speck of beryllium will qualify to earn the label beryllium earphones.
> 
> Is there a regulatory body or framework?
> 
> Should there be a regulatory body or framework which protects the consumer from unscrupulous marketing tactics?





RikudouGoku said:


> There should be IMO...
> 
> But I dont think there is one. Otherwise stuff like this would never see the light of day...




Haha I don't think one can regulate CHIFI. Some of these companies are fly by night and even if one sues them for infringements/unscrupulous markerting, they can just easily close shop and open up as another brand (or be an OEM manufacturer behind the scenes for a new brand). As it is, CHIFI QC (eg unit variation, unsoldered parts, MMCX connectors, fake or misadvertised drivers etc) is already a crapshoot, and CHIFI isn't the most robust paragon for licensing and patents. Like everytime I see the KZ ZS6, I think of Campfire designs. Or another example is the ongoing Knowles lawsuit that Bellsing copied their drivers. Though, in a way, we here have benefitted from these CHIFI practices, as CHIFI have driven down the prices of IEMs when compared to western/japanese brands (ie better price to performance ratio), but perhaps the ethics of it is a big can of worms.

Anyways, since 2020, every CHIFI and their dog and cat is trying to ride on the beryllium hypetrain. I suspect quite a number of so called beryllium IEMs are probably just a few flakes of beryllium or improper coatings. More of a marketing gimmick just to stand out from the tough competition at the budget segment. I don't think most of us even have the equipment to measure purity of the driver materials and such to prove or disprove that a driver has beryllium. One can open the driver, it looks shiny and metallic, but can one prove that the material is X% beryllium? Even if we can ask for a lab report for the driver, the lab can be manipulated or bribed?


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Haha I don't think one can regulate CHIFI. Some of these companies are fly by night and even if one sues them for infringements/unscrupulous markerting, they can just easily close shop and open up as another brand (or be an OEM manufacturer behind the scenes for a new brand). As it is, CHIFI QC (eg unit variation, unsoldered parts, MMCX connectors, fake or misadvertised drivers etc) is already a crapshoot, and CHIFI isn't the most robust paragon for licensing and patents. Like everytime I see the KZ ZS6, I think of Campfire designs. Or another example is the ongoing Knowles lawsuit that Bellsing copied their drivers. Though, in a way, we here have benefitted from these CHIFI practices, as CHIFI have driven down the prices of IEMs when compared to western/japanese brands (ie better price to performance ratio), but perhaps the ethics of it is a big can of worms.
> 
> Anyways, since 2020, every CHIFI and their dog and cat is trying to ride on the beryllium hypetrain. I suspect quite a number of so called beryllium IEMs are probably just a few flakes of beryllium or improper coatings. More of a marketing gimmick just to stand out from the tough competition at the budget segment. I don't think most of us even have the equipment to measure purity of the driver materials and such to prove or disprove that a driver has beryllium. One can open the driver, it looks shiny and metallic, but can one prove that the material is X% beryllium? Even if we can ask for a lab report for the driver, the lab can be manipulated or bribed?



I think we have all benefited from Chifi, as we did from Japanese competition before the Chifi boom. There will always be the unscrupulous seller's who would take advantage. 

Chifi can be regulated, even from outside China, if consumers shun the products which do not meet the standards (whatever they may be). 

Remember, the laughable Hi Res sticker?





If the standard is well policed, consumers will have confidence and shun products which do not meet the standard.

Beryllium is a clear case in point.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like the Blon BL-01. Diamond lol.






Is that liquid silica coating the new beryllium? It is on the Seeaudio Yume and the Shuoer Soloist as well.








Seems like we are getting more iems with Sonion BAs.


----------



## chickenmoon

If my calculations are correct, with  one gram of Beryllium at 5 microns thickness you can coat more than 1000 10mm drivers. With a thickness of only 2 microns it's 2500 drivers that can be coated. So the price of the Beryllium per driver is only a few cents.


----------



## nraymond

chickenmoon said:


> If my calculations are correct, with  one gram of Beryllium at 5 microns thickness you can coat more than 1000 10mm drivers. With a thickness of only 2 microns it's 2500 drivers that can be coated. So the price of the Beryllium per driver is only a few cents.


While the raw material may not be expensive, the problem is that Beryllium is toxic to humans if it gets into your lungs/blood, so you need to handle it very carefully, especially if it's being machined (inhalation in powder form for instance). I believe Focal provides tape and instructions for what to do if their pure Beryllium drivers get damaged so that you can return them and any particles in a safe way to Focal-JMlab for replacement. I'm not sure what kind of manufacturing overhead safety precautions add for working with the material.


----------



## Dsnuts

Got snowed in where I live. 2 ft of snow with 4ft drifts. No work so I spent that time getting my review ready for the ROSE QT-9 MK2.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-qt-9-mk2.25044/reviews#review-25505

This one I took a bit of time to compare them with some of the the community faves on the read. 
Blassing2, Shozy 1.4, Dunu DK2001, LZ A7


----------



## courierdriver

IEMusic said:


> Too bad, this IEM is not for me.   I’m purely a carnivore.  Tigers need not apply either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carnivore here also! Wonder if these can be customized in a Korean BBQ shortrib variant, with a Kim Chee balanced cable 🤔 LOL! Seriously though...I mean I can kinda get "oppoty" and "driams" as a bad English advertising plug; but whoever thought that adding a reference to food consumption and correlating it to a device used for music listening just needs to be replaced/ fired. Now I'm wondering if the chef at BGVP, is the same guy who tuned these iems. Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts

Bad engrish is bad engrish but how about that female poison. What in the heel does that mean.


----------



## courierdriver

baskingshark said:


> Haha no offence, but I am skeptical about that.
> 
> Many headfier ancestors before us have used the word "last purchase" or "end game" but have failed miserably. We need to set up a IEM/headphone alcoholics anonymous or something.


Just goes to show that everyone has some kinda addiction that pulls them in. For some, it's drugs or alcohol. Some like gambling or shopping. Some like audio gear or things like camera equipment or expensive athletic shoes/equipment. In the end; it's all the same. As long as theft or violence isn't involved...and you've got the income to support your "habit"; we are all kinda the same.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

*"Female poison"* is a literal translation of a term commonly used in Chinese audiophile slang, *「女毒」*--- it refers to tracks with addictive, intoxicating female vocals, so much so that they're 'poisonous'. Headphones and earphones tuned for "female poison" usually place particular emphasis on upper mids and lower treble in order to delineate female vocal fundamentals and harmonics, as though to separate them from the rest of the track.


----------



## Strifeff7

Dsnuts said:


> Bad engrish is bad engrish but how about that female poison. What in the heel does that mean.


"shouty"


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 16, 2021)

This just in. No release date yet. Might be around 120 USD


----------



## claud W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you, Dsnuts. I found a set of the Rose on Penon. You are not alone. My wife gives me grief every time the postman or DHL delivers a little box. I think that I am about done buying IEMs. I still want the new Dunu, the Nobel cord, the Sony IER-ZiR and maybe the iBasso DX 300. I still have IEMs and cables coming from Ali Express so the little woman will bitch through April and maybe into May..


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> Thank you, Dsnuts. I found a set of the Rose on Penon. You are not alone. My wife gives me grief every time the postman or DHL delivers a little box. I think that I am about done buying IEMs. I still want the new Dunu, the Nobel cord, the Sony IER-ZiR and maybe the iBasso DX 300. I still have IEMs and cables coming from Ali Express so the little woman will bitch through April and maybe into May..


Try this tip mod on the QT-9 MK2. I use double flange tips and a set of starline reversed


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> Try this tip mod on the QT-9 MK2. I use double flange tips and a set of starline reversed



What a simple but brilliant idea!

Thanks @Dsnuts.


----------



## Dsnuts

I believe it was slater that introduced that mod on the threads. It is brilliant. Makes your standard silicone tips into a horn like tip. Works brilliantly with starline tips and just about any thrown in standard tip. Finding the right tool to do that is crucial however. Too thick in the head of the bolt will not make it easy and too small in diameter will just make you frustrated. 

I bet everyone can find something comparable in their left over nuts n bolts canister everyone keeps in their house. 

That mod allows for useless tips to become something special.


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> I believe it was slater that introduced that mod on the threads. It is brilliant. Makes your standard silicone tips into a horn like tip. Works brilliantly with starline tips and just about any thrown in standard tip. Finding the right tool to do that is crucial however. Too thick in the head of the bolt will not make it easy and too small in diameter will just make you frustrated.
> 
> I bet everyone can find something comparable in their left over nuts n bolts canister everyone keeps in their house.
> 
> That mod allows for useless tips to become something special.


I am trawling through my toolbox🔧now!🙃


----------



## Dsnuts

Reason why that starline tip works brilliantly is that for shorter nozzled IEMs like the QT-9MK2  I just did a review for. The stem of the starline actually extends the nozzle using that reverse mod. I am using that mod on my Dunu Luna as well.  Opens up the sound much like how spiral dots do but ends up with a much longer tip in the process.

Horn like tips you have to buy but if you do this mod it is free. Highly recommended for folks to give it a try. You will be surprised how much a tip like that opens up the sonics on your earphones.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Reason why that starline tip works brilliantly is that for shorter nozzled IEMs like the QT-9MK2  I just did a review for. The stem of the starline actually extends the nozzle using that reverse mod. I am using that mod on my Dunu Luna as well.  Opens up the sound much like how spiral dots do but ends up with a much longer tip in the process.
> 
> Horn like tips you have to buy but if you do this mod it is free. Highly recommended for folks to give it a try. You will be surprised how much a tip like that opens up the sonics on your earphones.


It not only extends the ear tip core, but the inside of the Starline tips are more tacky, and seal well, a little like Xelastecs do.  I can use the regular large Starline tips, and inverted medium Starline tips.


----------



## TheVortex

New Planar on the market.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/pmv-pp


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## cappuchino (Mar 17, 2021)

Back-to-Back KZ
---
Hey, head-fiers! I just reviewed two of KZ's newer releases - the DQ6 at 20 USD and the EDX at 6 USD.

KZ DQ6 - freakin' love the bass!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-dq6.24918/review/25518/

KZ EDX - hmmm... Currently my lowest rated IEM.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kn...e-dynamic-driver-earphone.24763/review/25517/
---

If you have the time to read my review, I would greatly appreciate it and accept all kinds of feedback/criticism/opinion because it will help me improve my work more. Keep safe, everyone!


----------



## jmwant

Hiby released it's Flagship IEMs, Crystal 6. Just as the name tells you, it's got 6ba drivers on each side.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hiby-crystal-6-latest-flagship-multi-ba-iems-announced


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


>



I like the blue, reminds me of turquoise.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 17, 2021)

What do you guys think?

New Blonini (Blon mini) is a hybrid.


----------



## Q Mass

TheVortex said:


> New Planar on the market.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/pmv-pp


These are intruiging, I've never heard of PMV, are they a known quantity here on Head-Fi?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Q Mass said:


> These are intruiging, I've never heard of PMV, are they a known quantity here on Head-Fi?


They actually got at least 2 other models:




Crescent 8 BA and Crescent 1 DD + 4 BA


----------



## peter123

Q Mass said:


> These are intruiging, I've never heard of PMV, are they a known quantity here on Head-Fi?



They've been around for quite some time. I reviewed their A01 and A01 mk2 several years ago.


----------



## dabaiyan

TheVortex said:


> New Planar on the market.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/pmv-pp


Wow, this is quite a price hike, they are on taobao for quite some time and selling for 700 rmb, so it's just over 100 usd. 
Taobao link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...kecGsE&id=629825246554&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail


----------



## 1clearhead

Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!

Attention to all those that love the KZ and CCA branded IEM's for their inexpensive price. Right now, there are 3 game changing IEM's that will fit right in as some of the best budget earphones that money can buy at this very moment. I'm talking about the KZ DQ6, CCA CSN, and the KZ EDX. Though, their success comes with a little tweak to bring out the best in all three with just a little extra money to spare. It will definitely compete in the upscale of more expensive IEM's, IMHO! And, it's no joke when I say that some KZ or CCA lovers might even find them as an "end-game" to their budget collection for quite sometime. So, let's see what makes them so special...!

*NOTE:* Refer to "*my recommendation*" if you want to get the best out of all three IEM's!

*KZ DQ6*:
It's to no surprise that the DQ6 are turning heads lately with its 3 dynamic drivers per side giving you the best a DD has to offer in the budget world today. They offer incredible and almost flawless sub-bass and very clear and clean midrange and treble. One would think there's a BA armature hidden somewhere in the housing, but that's not the case when there's actually a nicely added cross-over to feed the 3 drivers, which in-turn brings out that perfect harmony!
*DQ6 recommendation*:
It's okay to keep the DQ6 silver cables that come in the package, they play very well with them! But, I would advise everyone that decides to get the DQ6 to swap the ear tips for better aftermarket ones. The ones that come in the package are cheap and doesn't do them any justice at all.

*CCA CSN*:
Surprise, surprise! CCA got it right with their own new budget king! For those that needs a serious gaming IEM, these will be the ones! Almost identical looking, but slightly bigger than the DQ6, they have almost identical sounding sub-bass, but with just ever so slightly deeper sub-sonic audible sound to them. The midrange is just a dab smoother while the treble has slightly better technicality when comparing to the DQ6. But, both are extremely good! It's all about a matter of preference.
*CSN recommendation*:
It's also okay to keep the CSN silver cables that come in the package, they play well with this unit, too! But, I would also advise everyone to swap the ear tips for better aftermarket ones. The ones that come in the package are eerily similar and cheap as the ones that come with the DQ6. Just change them!

*KZ EDX*:
The EDX are the cheapest budget earphones out of the three, but don't count them out, yet! These will do an about face if you follow my recommendation on these! Warning! With the copper cables that come with these, you will not get no justice at all! You will just get a shouty and splashy signature response! So, I highly recommend you change them for silver or complete silver-plated cables! While listening through your own preferred silver cables you'll get a beautifully balanced signature with excellent lower sub-bass/bass, clean and clear midrange and nicely extended treble. All three IEM's are very competitive and will just be a matter of preference. 
*EDX recommendation*:
Keep the star-line ear tips that come with the EDX! They are very comfortable and benefits small, medium, and large ears as well. The ear tips are definitely keepers! But, don't count the EDX out until you replace the copper cables for silver or silver-plated cables instead! The silver cables matched with the EDX will give you the world!

*Note*:
My research was done with many hours of playtime on all three. So, if you follow "my recommendation", you might just turn out one of the three as a personal budget king of your own!

Hope this will benefit anyone owning either of the three IEM's stated above specifically for sound impression alone, but not necessarily for most expensively made.

-Clear


----------



## G777

1clearhead said:


> Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!
> 
> Attention to all those that love the KZ and CCA branded IEM's for their inexpensive price. Right now, there are 3 game changing IEM's that will fit right in as some of the best budget earphones that money can buy at this very moment. I'm talking about the KZ DQ6, CCA CSN, and the KZ EDX. Though, their success comes with a little tweak to bring out the best in all three with just a little extra money to spare. It will definitely compete in the upscale of more expensive IEM's, IMHO! And, it's no joke when I say that some KZ or CCA lovers might even find them as an "end-game" to their budget collection for quite sometime. So, let's see what makes them so special...!
> 
> ...


The CCA CSN sounds like a slight improvement over the DQ6, while being cheaper as well. In what cases would you recommend the DQ6 over the CSN?


----------



## MacAttack7

I thought I ordered the CCA one early, but I guess you beat me to it since I'm still waiting.
I have the DQ6 and really like them. I could not get a good fit with the stock ear tips, so I went with SpinFit CP100's and all is well.
I also have the CCA CS16's and they are the opposite, and only work for me with the stock tips (unless I want to trim the stem on some other tips to make them shorter).
Both fit my ear like a custom IEM once I dial in the correct tip.
They actually are end-game for my cheap ass. I'm perfectly happy with both of them.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 17, 2021)

G777 said:


> The CCA CSN sounds like a slight improvement over the DQ6, while being cheaper as well. In what cases would you recommend the DQ6 over the CSN?


At best, I can say they are extremely close in sound signature. The CSN is ever so slightly more V-shape with slightly better technicality. But, the DQ6 has slightly more forward and brighter midrange. They come very close!

The CSN are really good for gaming, as stated on their adds, since the sub-bass just nips slightly deeper than the DQ6. But, they are both extremely good overall.


----------



## 1clearhead

MacAttack7 said:


> I thought I ordered the CCA one early, but I guess you beat me to it since I'm still waiting.
> I have the DQ6 and really like them. I could not get a good fit with the stock ear tips, so I went with SpinFit CP100's and all is well.
> I also have the CCA CS16's and they are the opposite, and only work for me with the stock tips (unless I want to trim the stem on some other tips to make them shorter).
> Both fit my ear like a custom IEM once I dial in the correct tip.
> They actually are end-game for my cheap ass. I'm perfectly happy with both of them.


Great! Good to know!


----------



## jmwant (Mar 17, 2021)

TRN announced the BA15 with whopping 15ba drivers on each side! The driver count war has re-emerged.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-ba15-flagship-15ba-iem-announced


----------



## jmwant

A Soncoz desktop Headphone Amplifier is coming soon. It matches the design and dimensions of the dac, They said it will be available in black n silver both.


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> TRN announced the BA15 with whopping 15ba drivers on each side! The driver count war has re-emerged.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-ba15-flagship-15ba-iem-announced


King of the World!


----------



## tgx78

*NANO Particle Solution-1260


*


NPS-1260 magnetic field enhanced connection treatment material.



What's so different about NPS-1260 is that this solution doesn't focus on electron transfer as a contact enhancer might. Instead, it focuses on magnetic or more precisely “electro-magnetic field” transfer it is uniquely set apart in this concept and design.

*Snake oil much? $599+shipping for this contact enhancer. *


read more if you want one here : https://www.highfidelitycables.com/Nanoparticle/NPS1260.php

lol


----------



## G777

tgx78 said:


> *NANO Particle Solution-1260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## slex

How's the timbre of CSN against DQ6?☺️


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> *NANO Particle Solution-1260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I wonder how it would enhance the sound of my DQ6 if I smear this stuff on the qdc connectors? 🤔

Worth a try I reckon.


----------



## 1clearhead

slex said:


> How's the timbre of CSN against DQ6?☺️


Surprisingly, very similar! And, even though the CSN has one BA armature on each side for the highs, they sound very technical plus natural at the same time! It seems to me that KZ and CCA are doing a very good job on maintaining a zero to minimal harsh and sibilant effect on these two models! So, timbre is very good on both and only a matter of personal preference.


----------



## slex

1clearhead said:


> Surprisingly, very similar! And, even though the CSN has one BA armature on each side for the highs, they sound very technical plus natural at the same time! It seems to me that KZ and CCA are doing a very good job on maintaining a zero to minimal harsh and sibilant effect on these two models! So, timbre is very good on both and only a matter of personal preference.


ok, I like what I hear👍Will be receiving the CSN today ☺️


----------



## 1clearhead

slex said:


> ok, I like what I hear👍Will be receiving the CSN today ☺️


Just remember to do away with those awful cheap ear tips that come with them. They will not help in evaluating anything properly and do not seal well at all.
Aftermarket ear tips are the best way to go!


----------



## feverfive

tgx78 said:


> *NANO Particle Solution-1260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Blacker background and tighter bass response, GUARANTEED._


----------



## unifutomaki

"nano particle" just about describes the brain of anybody who'd fall for this


----------



## astermk

jmwant said:


> TRN announced the BA15 with whopping 15ba drivers on each side! The driver count war has re-emerged.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-ba15-flagship-15ba-iem-announced


Can't wait for KZ to respond to this with the 16-driver KZ ASXVI Pro X with 8 30095BAs yet zero treble priced at $150 with the same terrible basic box and accessories. 

But seriously though, I want these ultra high driver count BA IEMs from budget companies like KZ and TRN to mature this year, because last year the ASX and BA8 were massive disappointments tuning wise and both were outdone by their much cheaper hybrid cousins (ZAX, CA16, V90s etc.).

If either company released a technicalities monster with a huge driver count that isn't also tuned terribly, they might have my money.


----------



## dissociativity

Is it me, or do the spinfit cp360 uplift the mids in the mt300 a bit and lower the bass slightly, resulting in a more balanced iem with more intimate vocals I love from the ssr/ssp?


----------



## Q Mass

dabaiyan said:


> Wow, this is quite a price hike, they are on taobao for quite some time and selling for 700 rmb, so it's just over 100 usd.
> Taobao link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...kecGsE&id=629825246554&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail


That is quite a hike!
I wish Taobao had an English language option and was easier to buy from overseas, the shipping agent hoops you have to navigate are daunting.
I've also been unable to locate any reviews at all, but maybe that's unsurprising if they've only been available in China?


----------



## fablestruck

https://performermag.com/live-sound/review-mackie-mp-460-professional-in-ear-monitors/

Been enjoying these for a few months and the clarity and stage are really good. 
I was looking for impressions from other users


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad to see Mackie making new earphones. I reviewed their monitor cans Mackie MC-250 and had a chance to hear their MP 240 earphones which was a bit underwhelming for the price.   

Looks like an all BA solution with a flat frequency though at $499 that is a stiff price for a 4BA earphone. 
I am sure it will sound great but at that price they are facing some very stiff competition.


----------



## unifutomaki

Been continuing to enjoy these as I wait for the balanced cable I picked out for the TRN TA1 to arrive. Was able to alter their sound character once again by suppressing only the 125Hz EQ band while kicking up the sub-bass frequencies slightly, creating a very lively and punchy sounding IEM indeed as the two dynamic drivers work in concert:


----------



## fablestruck

Dsnuts said:


> Glad to see Mackie making new earphones. I reviewed their monitor cans Mackie MC-250 and had a chance to hear their MP 240 earphones which was a bit underwhelming for the price.
> 
> Looks like an all BA solution with a flat frequency though at $499 that is a stiff price for a 4BA earphone.
> I am sure it will sound great but at that price they are facing some very stiff competition.


I was searching the internet for a frequency response graph but couldn't find any. 
They don't sound overly flat to my ears though the mids are forward and analytical. The treble is well extended and bass comes to the fore when needed and is very much present though not with exaggerated rumble.
Sound-wise I believe the price is reasonable.


----------



## 1clearhead

dissociativity said:


> Is it me, or do the spinfit cp360 uplift the mids in the mt300 a bit and lower the bass slightly, resulting in a more balanced iem with more intimate vocals I love from the ssr/ssp?


The MT300 can easily benefit from changing the ear tips for a more profound enhancement in sound, since the size, length, and thickness of the silicone ear tips can actually bring out the best of these already detailed monsters. The MT300 are an incredible platform for one of the best EST driven IEM's I've ever heard.


----------



## Banbeucmas

It's a little bit late but I finally got the time to review the Tripowin TC-01. Its unexpectedly hold up quite well for a cable company but I still think there is a lot IEM that can surpass it.
Well... that doesn't mean it is entirely average in its overall performance tho.
My full review: https://banbeu.com/tripowin-tc-01-review-under-the-hood/






Legit spent the whole noon taking this pic and realized some new trick with digital editing.


----------



## BubisUK

dabaiyan said:


> Wow, this is quite a price hike, they are on taobao for quite some time and selling for 700 rmb, so it's just over 100 usd.
> Taobao link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...kecGsE&id=629825246554&ns=1&abbucket=3#detail


Is there a way to order from taobao if I live in UK? Sorry if this is a stupid question 😄


----------



## Q Mass

BubisUK said:


> Is there a way to order from taobao if I live in UK? Sorry if this is a stupid question 😄


Yea but it involves going through a shipping agency such as Superbuy or Taubau's own service (but you need to be able to read Chinese).
It's a stretch for an iem that doesn't have any reviews (for me anyway).


----------



## DBaldock9

BubisUK said:


> Is there a way to order from taobao if I live in UK? Sorry if this is a stupid question 😄



Yes, but you pretty much need to understand Chinese.


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> King of the World!


Me chilling with my single DD Blon BL03.😁


----------



## jmwant

astermk said:


> Can't wait for KZ to respond to this with the 16-driver KZ ASXVI Pro X with 8 30095BAs yet zero treble priced at $150 with the same terrible basic box and accessories.
> 
> But seriously though, I want these ultra high driver count BA IEMs from budget companies like KZ and TRN to mature this year, because last year the ASX and BA8 were massive disappointments tuning wise and both were outdone by their much cheaper hybrid cousins (ZAX, CA16, V90s etc.).
> 
> If either company released a technicalities monster with a huge driver count that isn't also tuned terribly, they might have my money.


I guess the more the driver count,the more it gets difficult to maintain the coherence.


----------



## jmwant

Oriolus announced it's latest dap ,the DPS L2. It's one of the few daps with ES9038 Pro. There's analog potentiometer, mechanical buttons and balanced output. Most importantly it's got a nice retro vibe to it.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/oriolus-dps-l2-es9038-pro-flagship-retro-audio-player-announced


----------



## Audio Fun (Mar 19, 2021)

Removed.


----------



## BubisUK

Q Mass said:


> Yea but it involves going through a shipping agency such as Superbuy or Taubau's own service (but you need to be able to read Chinese).
> It's a stretch for an iem that doesn't have any reviews (for me anyway).


Superbuy app works in english and it shows me the price of 114$ plus a charge for shipping, that would be calculated after they recieve the item. So it would be quite a saving if the postage price superbuy charges would be adequate 😄


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 19, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> *NANO Particle Solution-1260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great snake oil nail polish! A pity it came out 2 weeks too early, should have launched on April Fools' day. Would have been the best occasion to launch this!

I wonder if it can improve the sound of a Beats headphone?


----------



## Q Mass

BubisUK said:


> Superbuy app works in english and it shows me the price of 114$ plus a charge for shipping, that would be calculated after they recieve the item. So it would be quite a saving if the postage price superbuy charges would be adequate 😄


Yeah, that whole 'buy your item, ship it to us, THEN we'll tell you what shipping will cost' approach turns me right off.
It's a shame, as the 'large format' 14mm planar in an iem really quite appeals. Dunno if bass would be up there with good DDs in that price range, but I'd have taken a punt if Linsoul were asking 120-ish for it as I think I kinda like the coherence of lower driver count iems. (that TRN 15 driver is a looker though!).
I just got some NiceHCK NX7 pro's, and while I feel there's many things to commend them, there's something about the way they present cymbals, hi-hats, hand claps and-the-like that draws my attention in almost every track I listen to, and not in a good way 😬
Gonna sell them I think, and get a spare pair of Shuoer Tapes, as I prefer them a little (or maybe I should try the MT 300 since it also has that MASH (MAgnetoStatic Hybrid) driver compliment that I like so much in the Tape (and people seem to be impressed with the bass, which is important to me).


jmwant said:


> Oriolus announced it's latest dap ,the DPS L2. It's one of the few daps with ES9038 Pro. There's analog potentiometer, mechanical buttons and balanced output. Most importantly it's got a nice retro vibe to it.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/oriolus-dps-l2-es9038-pro-flagship-retro-audio-player-announced


Even though I forgave my Echobox Explorer it's 'quirky' pocket flask styling, since it was pocket practical and well made from beautiful materials, and could happily enjoy the cassette screen saver of the Sony 105 anniversary, I just can't get on board with the Oriolus.
It looks large, impractical and just TOO gimmicky for a supposedly high end device.
One of my first portable music players was an OG Sony Walkman, but despite my nostalgia for that, this just turns me off completely.
The screen size to device size ratio looks antique.
I suppose that's what they're going for, but, bleh 🤢
Maybe it'll sound spectacular though.


----------



## Nimweth

The MT300 is a good choice. You may want to consider the Shuoer Tape Pro which is an improvement on the original.


----------



## RikudouGoku

The Aiderlot M5 (5 knowles BA, 200 usd on Amazon), seems to have totally gone under our radar here. Included accessories are pretty good and includes 2 cables, 1 without mic (the one on the closeup pictures) and measures at 0.3 ohms which is pretty good. The other has a mic and measures at 1,3 ohms which is pretty bad.

First impressions (with the reference filter):

Bass: Typical BA bass in tightness and speed although it does stand out a bit with the timbre as being a bit better than average (for BA iems).

Mids: male vocals are clean and detailed but it does need some more warmth. Female vocals however are actually amazing. Tonality, details and clarity are all very good and so is the timbre. 

Treble: well tuned treble that is bright but not shouty. Clean and detailed with good extension. Timbre is quite good here as well.

Mids and treble remind me a lot of the Tanchjim Oxygen, so this might be a more budget Oxygen (although the bass is of course better on the Oxygen being a DD vs BA, but for the kind of music that these 2 shine with, the bass isnt that important anyway). Wont comment on which one I think is better yet, but the Oxygen is the one this reminds me of the most.


----------



## saldsald

Nimweth said:


> The MT300 is a good choice. You may want to consider the Shuoer Tape Pro which is an improvement on the original.


The MT300 has a lot users reported that their units died after around half- year of use. Mine was DOA I asked for a replacement and sold the pair.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/262102268855315






New TinHIFI product coming. Called the Tin HIFI T5.
Price and driver config TBC. Has a vent, so I suppose that there is at least a DD inside, unless it is one of those novel vented BA types.

I just hope they use 2 pin connectors instead of MMCX, had so many issues with Tin HIFI MMCX QC in the past.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/262102268855315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks different


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> The Aiderlot M5 (5 knowles BA, 200 usd on Amazon), seems to have totally gone under our radar here. Included accessories are pretty good and includes 2 cables, 1 without mic (the one on the closeup pictures) and measures at 0.3 ohms which is pretty good. The other has a mic and measures at 1,3 ohms which is pretty bad.
> 
> First impressions (with the reference filter):
> 
> ...


$200 on Amazon US, but currently there is a $35 off coupon.


----------



## astermk

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/262102268855315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the shiny finish, I just hope it's a paint job over metal instead of a cheap feeling glossy plastic shell.

They've been hyping it for like 6 months now, I really hope it delivers. They haven't had a market-redefining IEM since the T2, I think.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/262102268855315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if they bring in a 5 DD IEM? That would be game changing in the driver race. But most probably will be an electrostat/beryllium/some exotic considering how much they're hyping this. Will mostly be a successor to T4 which was a planar and amongst first few IEMs with planar magnetic drivers.


----------



## ChrisOc

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Will mostly be a successor to T4 which was a planar and amongst first few IEMs with planar magnetic drivers.


I believe the Tin T4 is a single Dynamic Driver, Carbon NanoTube. You might have had the Tin P1 in mind, a planar magnetic driver.

It would be interesting to see what the Tin T5 brings to the table.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ChrisOc said:


> I believe the Tin T4 is a single Dynamic Driver, Carbon NanoTube. You might have had the Tin P1 in mind, a planar magnetic driver.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what the Tin T5 brings to the table.


Ahh! Thanks for correcting my error.


----------



## Tonymac136

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> What if they bring in a 5 DD IEM? That would be game changing in the driver race. But most probably will be an electrostat/beryllium/some exotic considering how much they're hyping this. Will mostly be a successor to T4 which was a planar and amongst first few IEMs with planar magnetic drivers.



It needs to be better than the P1. The P1 is amazing with some stuff, but so inconsistent in its performance. The T2 and T2 Plus are both great, the T1 Plus... isn't. Fingers crossed the T5 is a goodun.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> The MT300 is a good choice. You may want to consider the Shuoer Tape Pro which is an improvement on the original.


+1 The MT300 are a very good choice indeed! There was only one proven negative review from the first batch that came out a while back, but other than that I wouldn't count-out the many positive reviews thereafter including my own positive review. Many MT300 reviewers stand by how extremely good they sound and the awesome package deal you get! So, don't take my word for it, check out the many positive reviews online by doing your own research.

-Clear


----------



## r31ya

astermk said:


> Can't wait for KZ to respond to this with the 16-driver KZ ASXVI Pro X with 8 30095BAs yet zero treble priced at $150 with the same terrible basic box and accessories.
> 
> But seriously though, I want these ultra high driver count BA IEMs from budget companies like KZ and TRN to mature this year, because last year the ASX and BA8 were massive disappointments tuning wise and both were outdone by their much cheaper hybrid cousins (ZAX, CA16, V90s etc.).
> 
> If either company released a technicalities monster with a huge driver count that isn't also tuned terribly, they might have my money.


Yup, It took them several tries, but KZ/CCA have pretty decent tuning with their recent big hybrids, KZ-ZAX, CCA CKX, and CCA CA16.
Their recent smaller hybrids also got better with KZ DQ6 and CCA CSN.

Tough it seems they misses still here and there, with CCA CS16 and CCA C12 pro.


----------



## kmmbd

Had the chance to audition a few stuff today, will post short listening impressions here. Do note that these are just impressions and not reviews, but for many gears my impressions don't change too much over time. 

*Fiio FD5: *Fantastic build quality. Stock cable is bad, has a higher internal impedance I think which kinda ruins the signature to a degree. Sounds best with the small nozzle. Good bass that sometimes bleeds into lower-mids, masking low-level details. Upper-mids are fine. Treble has some sparkle but nothing fatiguing. Stage is very wide but depth is lacking noticeably (Final E5000 has much better stage depth). Overall: good value for money if you can replace the stock cable with ~$20 aftermarket ones. Nothing overly special though. 
*
SeeAudio Yume: *Design is unique, packaging is extravagant. Stock cable is meh but serviceable. 
Sound is sub-bass focused but due to the poor quality bass driver the sub-bass frequencies completely butcher the lower-mids and mid-bass. This results in a presentation that I didn't find very engaging. Vocals are really well-done though esp female vocals. Stage is average, imaging is above-average. Technical performance is that of a $100 IEM. Don't see what's so special here. 

*Hiby R6 Pro:* UI is superb, really well implemented Android. Buttons are nice, so is the design. Sadly that's where the good stuff ends for me. It sounds overly processed with a noticeable edginess in the upper-mid/treble region. Sounds more like a budget dongle than a mid-range DAP. Also reconstruction filters were mostly useless. Not a fan at all.

*Moondrop Blessing2:* Bass is well-textured. Peaky upper-mids. Lower-treble has a strange forwardness, cymbals are often up front in songs where it should be behind the rest. Very incoherent signature, jarring at times in certain songs. Technically proficient but the tuning isn't for me. 

*iFi Hip DAC:* Fantastic build, absolutely love the color scheme. Volume wheel is super-solid. Sounds exceptionally good for the price. Very dynamic presentation. Has good stage depth. Connection was seamless with Android though it did suck a ton of juice. Definitely a great portable option for those who need to power planars. 

Sorry for the lack of pictures, forgot to bring my camera there.


----------



## chichaphile

RikudouGoku said:


> The Aiderlot M5 (5 knowles BA, 200 usd on Amazon), seems to have totally gone under our radar here. Included accessories are pretty good and includes 2 cables, 1 without mic (the one on the closeup pictures) and measures at 0.3 ohms which is pretty good. The other has a mic and measures at 1,3 ohms which is pretty bad.
> 
> First impressions (with the reference filter):
> 
> ...


looks so similar to iBasso AM05 imo 💖


----------



## RikudouGoku

Aiderlot M5 bass, treble, reference graphs.


----------



## claud W (Mar 20, 2021)

So, I lost my mind in December and ordered a bunch of IEM cables and a few IEMs from Ali Express when there was a sale or on special. Yesterday, I began to take stock and realized that I have only one IEM that has QDC connectors, but I have around 6 QDC IEM cords either in my IEM cabinet or still on the way. I got TFZ mixed up with QDC.
What to do??? Why not just order some more IEMs from Ali Express.
I ordered TRN VX and KZ ZSN Pro and KZ AS12 and KZ DQ6 and CCA C12.
I know that KZ DQ6 does not suck, but what about the others.


----------



## kmmbd

Final D8000 aka the second-best headphone I've heard till date. World-class bass.


----------



## backdrifter

kmmbd said:


> Final D8000 aka the second-best headphone I've heard till date. World-class bass.


OK, but maybe this is the better place to post: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-full-size.4/


----------



## mochill

backdrifter said:


> OK, but maybe this is the better place to post: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-full-size.4/


It's a discovery thread , he can post it here 🙄


----------



## RikudouGoku

Pretty weird shape.


----------



## BubisUK

RikudouGoku said:


> Aiderlot M5 bass, treble, reference graphs.


In your opinion are these worth the price? I am looking for all ba iem, and these look soo nice


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty weird shape.


Looks painful 😅


----------



## RikudouGoku

BubisUK said:


> In your opinion are these worth the price? I am looking for all ba iem, and these look soo nice


Depends on your library. These are not for edm, trance, hip-hop or any bass focused music due to that flat bass quantity (and lacking in texture as most ba´s do).

But for acoustic/vocal focused music, these shine. I havent compared it to other iems yet but it isnt offending me with the usual BA timbre or any harsh or grainy or shouty treble. 

I will review this so I guess you should wait for it.


----------



## BubisUK

RikudouGoku said:


> Depends on your library. These are not for edm, trance, hip-hop or any bass focused music due to that flat bass quantity (and lacking in texture as most ba´s do).
> 
> But for acoustic/vocal focused music, these shine. I havent compared it to other iems yet but it isnt offending me with the usual BA timbre or any harsh or grainy or shouty treble.
> 
> I will review this so I guess you should wait for it.


Thanks, I have a lot of acoustic music in my collection  They are 129£ on amazon uk, so I just might pull the triger 😄


----------



## RikudouGoku

BubisUK said:


> Thanks, I have a lot of acoustic music in my collection  They are 129£ on amazon uk, so I just might pull the triger 😄


I recommend that you wait for my review at least lol. There is also an upcoming sale on aliexpress coming soon so it be better for you to find out what you should get.


----------



## H T T (Mar 20, 2021)

kmmbd said:


> Had the chance to audition a few stuff today, will post short listening impressions here. Do note that these are just impressions and not reviews, but for many gears my impressions don't change too much over time.
> 
> *Fiio FD5: *Fantastic build quality. Stock cable is bad, has a higher internal impedance I think which kinda ruins the signature to a degree. Sounds best with the small nozzle. Good bass that sometimes bleeds into lower-mids, masking low-level details. Upper-mids are fine. Treble has some sparkle but nothing fatiguing. Stage is very wide but depth is lacking noticeably (Final E5000 has much better stage depth). Overall: good value for money if you can replace the stock cable with ~$20 aftermarket ones. Nothing overly special though.
> 
> ...



The Yume seems to be quite the polarizing IEM! Having spent weeks with my Yume unit, I would say its technicalities are quite proficient with the right genres. That said, IMO, the Yume is NOT a good performer where the music is bass drum/bass-centric. (If that is the music you listen to mostly, then the Yume is probably not for you). Now with vocal-centric J-Pop, singer/songwriter, small ensemble Classical, woodwinds/violin, etc., well then the Yume is all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## BubisUK

RikudouGoku said:


> I recommend that you wait for my review at least lol. There is also an upcoming sale on aliexpress coming soon so it be better for you to find out what you should get.


I have an urge to buy something today 😄 On the serious note, I don't really need anything that badly apart fromm all ba set, and this having Knowles ba's seems a good deal, don't really see a point to pay more for a more known brand.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BubisUK said:


> I have an urge to buy something today 😄 On the serious note, I don't really need anything that badly apart fromm all ba set, and this having Knowles ba's seems a good deal, don't really see a point to pay more for a more known brand.


Well, the other BA iems I have in mind that will compete against the M5 are the Audiosense DT100 and the DT200. Although I dont need to compare them to be able to tell you that the technicalities on the M5 is definitely better than the both of them, although the timbre on those 2 are probably better and the DT100 definitely has better bass (DT100 sounds very atypical of an BA iem and more like a DD) . So if technicalities are a high priority and you NEED an all-ba iem. I dont really have any other recs to you.


----------



## JEHL

H T T said:


> The Yume seems to be quite the polarizing IEM! Having spent weeks with my Yume unit, I would say its technicalities are quite proficient with the right genres. That said, IMO, the Yume is NOT a good performer where the music is bass drum/bass-centric. (If that is the music you listen to mostly, then the Yume is probably not for you). Now with vocal-centric J-Pop, singer/songwriter, small ensemble Classical, woodwinds/violin, etc., well then the Yume is all that and a bag of chips.


Does this mean the less you use its DD the better?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

claud W said:


> So, I lost my mind in December and ordered a bunch of IEM cables and a few IEMs from Ali Express when there was a sale or on special. Yesterday, I began to take stock and realized that I have only one IEM that has QDC connectors, but I have around 6 QDC IEM cords either in my IEM cabinet or still on the way. I got TFZ mixed up with QDC.
> What to do??? Why not just order some more IEMs from Ali Express.
> I ordered TRN VX and KZ ZSN Pro and KZ AS12 and KZ DQ6 and CCA C12.
> I know that KZ DQ6 does not suck, but what about the others.


ZSN Pro is good. ZSX and DQ6 are better in terms of frequency distribution and sound stage but I use mine all the time as my dedicated computer/zoom/cell phone throw-around headset and it sounds perfectly respectable for that.


----------



## OklahKekW

*The arms race continues......*


----------



## H T T (Mar 20, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Does this mean the less you use its DD the better?



Not necessarily. I think it might come down to bass notes with sharp transients maybe? The DD does a fine job for cello and bassoon.

At 0:07 of this song is a drum that the Yume renders poorly:



But it does an okay job with the bass/drums in this song (with heavenly vocals and guitars):



Yet, it does amazing with this with a fantastic rendering of the bow on the strings and the resonance of the cello itself:


----------



## Gee Simpson

@RikudouGoku Thanks for recommending the Sony XBA-N3 to me. They are exactly what I was looking for, which was an upgrade to the iBasso IT00 but with a similar sound sig 😊


----------



## IEMusic

Gee Simpson said:


> @RikudouGoku Thanks for recommending the Sony XBA-N3 to me. They are exactly what I was looking for, which was an upgrade to the iBasso IT00 but with a similar sound sig 😊


How’s the soundstage, and in particular, the imaging on the N3?


----------



## Kumonomukou

IEMusic said:


> How’s the soundstage, and in particular, the imaging on the N3?


N3's imaging was solid to me, nothing out the world, but we'll presented especially with that little bit of added dynamic. I do have a couple knocks on N3 with its mediocre paint job and MMCX port. I'd prefer a tighter connection for long lasting security. Though it may vary from units.


----------



## unifutomaki

claud W said:


> So, I lost my mind in December and ordered a bunch of IEM cables and a few IEMs from Ali Express when there was a sale or on special. Yesterday, I began to take stock and realized that I have only one IEM that has QDC connectors, but I have around 6 QDC IEM cords either in my IEM cabinet or still on the way. I got TFZ mixed up with QDC.
> What to do??? Why not just order some more IEMs from Ali Express.
> I ordered TRN VX and KZ ZSN Pro and KZ AS12 and KZ DQ6 and CCA C12.
> I know that KZ DQ6 does not suck, but what about the others.



I have little good to say about the ZSN Pro so I'll recuse myself 

VX might be on the bright and shouty side. AS12 has its fans but I've not heard it myself. The C12 is around the level of the ZS10 Pro, V-shaped classic KZ sound.

You should really try the ZAX though!


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 1, 2021)

Hey guys! Here's my review of the Moondrop SSP: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-ssp-super-spaceship-pulse.24772/review/25556/

TL;DR: I like it a lot. But...


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> How’s the soundstage, and in particular, the imaging on the N3?


The soundstage is huge and the overall sounds sounds very similar to a 2.1 speaker setup. 

Imaging, details and instrument separation however are just ok, the N3 isnt a technicalities beast in general except for the soundstage.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Mar 21, 2021)

OklahKekW said:


> *The arms race continues......*


QDC Anole V14 Latest Flagship 10BA+4EST IEM Available Now!!​QDC has announced their latest flagship from their highly acclaimed “Anole” series of IEMs, the Anole V14.
It comes as an upgrade to the well-renowned Anole VX, with better 3D fluorescent face panels and 14 driver hybrid configuration on each side. The pair is equipped with 10 high-performance balanced armature units paired with 4 EST drivers on both sides.

It has an exquisite beautiful design with 3D fluorescent face panels that shows a change in color from black to green after absorbing light. It also features four tuning switches that provide 16 different sound tuning options to the users. The QDC Anole V14 has a price tag of 2999$


HiFi 14 driver hybrid configuration on both sides.

Ten High-performance BA units.

Four powerful EST drivers.

QDC’s patented Multitube Multi-Frequency divider technology.

3D Fluorescent face panels.

Four different tuning switches(On each earpiece).

High-quality 12-core copper-silver hybrid wire with interchangeable termination plug.
2.5mm Bal, 4.4mm Bal, and 3.5mm SE termination plugs included.







Impedance: 12-20Ω.
Frequency Range: 10Hz-50kHz.
Sensitivity: 105-108dB/mW.
Noise-reduction: 26dB.


The QDC Anole V14 has a price tag of 2999$


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 21, 2021)

Been listening to the Smabat X1 a ton these past couple of days and they continue to impress. I've since kitted them out with the Faaeal litz cable and a pair of firm-ish, red-cored silicone tips that came with the Faaeal Poppy. Though you can absolutely make the X1 carry a "neutral"/mid-centric signature by either using the tuning switch or aggressive EQ, they sound even better to my ears when configured as a dual-driver, U-shaped IEM. Once the overcooked 125Hz section is dialed down with EQ, the "woofer" starts to really dig deep and move some air in the sub-bass section, while the secondary driver keeps the mids and highs clean and transparent. What transpires is a very dynamic, layered and coherent sound with great timbre, weight and clarity. If you don't mind experimenting and tweaking a little (and if you're in this hobby, this kind of IEM is what makes life interesting), I really wouldn't let these slip by at $50.



This track, Spring Thief by ヨルシカ, provides a great showcase of the qualities I mentioned. This song comprises of a mixture of quiet and loud sections featuring suis' vocals, kick drum, snare drum, acoustic guitar, piano, flute(?) and tambourines. In the first 45 seconds of the song, there's a texture and visceral impact to the drums, but at the same time the guitar strums remain clean and precise, the vocals rise above the instruments, and the tambourines can be clearly distinguished from the rest of the mix. Between 45 seconds and 1:30 is the first "loud" section where the guitar really kicks in and starts to dominate the instrumentation, but one can still clearly distinguish the piano to the right and towards the rear, the vocals remain forward, and the kick of each drum beat can still be felt.

Between 1:30 and 2:15, one finds more textured and complex drumming, delicate piano notes and crisp tambourines. The second chorus (2:15-2:50) brings the flute (?) into greater focus, but each element can still be perceived independently of one another. Subtle details, like the barely perceptible drumroll at 3:10, are also audibly represented. With this configuration, no part of the frequency range sounds recessed, compressed or otherwise screwed. I'll be dailying these along with the TA1, I think.


----------



## Gee Simpson

RikudouGoku said:


> The soundstage is huge and the overall sounds sounds very similar to a 2.1 speaker setup.
> 
> Imaging, details and instrument separation however are just ok, the N3 isnt a technicalities beast in general except for the soundstage.



Pretty much this 👍🏻


----------



## Jitu13

unifutomaki said:


> Been listening to the Smabat X1 a ton these past couple of days and they continue to impress. I've since kitted them out with the Faaeal litz cable and a pair of firm-ish, red-cored silicone tips that came with the Faaeal Poppy. Though you can absolutely make the X1 carry a "neutral"/mid-centric signature by either using the tuning switch or aggressive EQ, they sound even better to my ears when configured as a dual-driver, U-shaped IEM. Once the overcooked 125Hz section is dialed down with EQ, the "woofer" starts to really dig deep and move some air in the sub-bass section, while the secondary driver keeps the mids and highs clean and transparent. What transpires is a very dynamic, layered and coherent sound with great timbre, weight and clarity. If you don't mind experimenting and tweaking a little (and if you're in this hobby, this kind of IEM is what makes life interesting), I really wouldn't let these slip by at $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever I see the video I am reminded of the @IEMusic's avatar   . The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Xinlisupreme

How is possible ask 140€ for 7BA+2DD?!?
Crazy deal!


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like a warmer tuning on this one. Dont have a lot of pinna gain with a lot of mid bass. They went for more of a fun tuning it looks like. Since they are using a lot of BAs to handle the mids to treble. This could work but I bet there will be some mid bass bleed on this.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Hard to tell the scale on that graph, is that a 4 db bass boost which should work fine, or 20 which would be a mess?


----------



## astermk

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like a warmer tuning on this one. Dont have a lot of pinna gain with a lot of mid bass. They went for more of a fun tuning it looks like. Since they are using a lot of BAs to handle the mids to treble. This could work but I bet there will be some mid bass bleed on this.


That looks like it lacks too much treble to be "fun". It just looks muddy.


----------



## Dsnuts

Warm sound signature with big bass. It looks like they went for more of a consumer type tuning on it. We wont know till some reviews come out. I got my eye on this one none the less. It has some potential but that tuning is a bit questionable. Wondering if that is the bass filter they threw on there. Supposed to have a female poison version I suspect with more treble and upper mids. We will see.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Not my cup of tea, definitely I love more reference sound I found with PB2 last settings or IT07 🙂


----------



## jwbrent

Vision Ears VE 8 8th Anniversary in house and settling in ...


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> Been listening to the Smabat X1 a ton these past couple of days and they continue to impress. I've since kitted them out with the Faaeal litz cable and a pair of firm-ish, red-cored silicone tips that came with the Faaeal Poppy. Though you can absolutely make the X1 carry a "neutral"/mid-centric signature by either using the tuning switch or aggressive EQ, they sound even better to my ears when configured as a dual-driver, U-shaped IEM. Once the overcooked 125Hz section is dialed down with EQ, the "woofer" starts to really dig deep and move some air in the sub-bass section, while the secondary driver keeps the mids and highs clean and transparent. What transpires is a very dynamic, layered and coherent sound with great timbre, weight and clarity. If you don't mind experimenting and tweaking a little (and if you're in this hobby, this kind of IEM is what makes life interesting), I really wouldn't let these slip by at $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you're a man of culture with Yorushika 😏 Man, are their songs wonderful and pleasing to listen to. Other suggestions for artists like them? I listen to Tuyu and Zutomayo, as well.

Listening to Spring Thief with the DQ6, and her voice sounds so delicate... On 3:10, you mention the drum roll, and it is easily heard with the DQ6. I highly suggest you try these KZ's. I'd take it over the SSP, preference-wise.


----------



## G777

@cappuchino I notice you have a SFR KP580. How does that sound?


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 22, 2021)

G777 said:


> @cappuchino I notice you have a SFR KP580. How does that sound?


Mine's not in stock form. Removed the metal nozzle filter and substituted two layers of earbud foam. One of the best I have with extension on both ends. Lean (sub-bass emphasis) and tight bass (might be too fatiguing for some), forward and feisty female vocals and everything else in that region (might be shouty for "Western" ears, but I personally love it), recessed lower midrange, and crisp and controlled treble (a tad elevated). Technicalities are wonderful (toss-up with SSP). Basically a V-shaped IEM.

Bought it for ~14 USD, including cable (JCALLY JC08s). Just the IEM itself is ~8-9 USD. Do take note that if you decide to buy them that there have been two versions - one with "normal" MMCX connectors and the other with the "screw-type" that some SFR products utilize. I have the latter. SFR also doesn't have the best reputation with QC.


----------



## jmwant

QDC has announced it's latest Flagship IEMs, the Anole V14. It's an upgrade over the VX. There are 10ba+4 EST drivers and four Tuning switches on each side.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/qdc-anole-v14-latest-flagship-10ba-4est-iem-available-now


----------



## saldsald

Should be available this week.


----------



## TheVortex

saldsald said:


> Should be available this week.


Looking forward to that as I like the H2 from TRN as well.


----------



## jmwant

Dunu announced the EST112, with 1ba+1dd+2EST configuration. It's priced at $489. When I heard about these est drivers I thought the price will be around $550. Now that's a good pricing in my opinion.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-est112-four-driver-triple-hybrid-latest-iems-announced


----------



## jmwant

Moondrop Is releasing an iem, it's called Aria and they've been posting pictures on Twitter. The design looks minimalist yet very catchy with the black and gold shells.


----------



## Sluggist

jmwant said:


> Moondrop Is releasing an iem, it's called Aria and they've been posting pictures on Twitter. The design looks minimalist yet very catchy with the black and gold shells.


Isnt that an old one ? I'm seeing reviews from 2018


----------



## mochill

They had an aria that looked like the cresent and used cnt


----------



## unifutomaki

They are reusing the name but for a new model


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

jmwant said:


> Dunu announced the EST112, with 1ba+1dd+2EST configuration. It's priced at $489. When I heard about these est drivers I thought the price will be around $550. Now that's a good pricing in my opinion.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-est112-four-driver-triple-hybrid-latest-iems-announced


----------



## WendyLi

Hi folks, dare you reveal what you usually listen to?  

Click the link to find the giveaway thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/giveaway-for-kbear-ks1.956844/


----------



## astermk

New pic of Tin HiFi T5 via their Twitter. Looks beautiful if you ask me. Also, recessed 2-pin, it looks like.


----------



## Asakurai

DUNU-Topsound said:


>


i'm triggered because "MMCX is cancer" LOL
damn i love MMCX than 2pin

nice joke xD


----------



## Strifeff7

Asakurai said:


> i'm triggered because "MMCX is cancer" LOL
> damn i love MMCX than 2pin
> 
> nice joke xD


yeah, team MMCX, 🔥


----------



## Timoteew

cappuchino said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> New Blonini (Blon mini) is a hybrid.


When will Blon learn what the human ear looks like 🤦‍♂️


----------



## illumidata (Mar 24, 2021)

DUNU-Topsound said:


>


I only judge by appearances 



10/10 would bang.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html

First pure silver + copper hybrid cable anywhere near this price range.


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> First pure silver + copper hybrid cable anywhere near this price range.


Really nice looking cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

weexisttocease said:


> Really nice looking cable.


Yeah, looks great. They also got the same cable in a 4 core setup for 23 usd. The listing for that 4 core version isn't up yet, but I believe they will make a separate listing for that.


----------



## snapandslide (Mar 24, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html
> 
> First pure silver + copper hybrid cable anywhere near this price range.


Can't really tell the difference in colour between brown and copper....otherwise, nice!

EDIT - nevermind, looked better at the pictures. Can't decide which is nicer!


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, looks great. They also got the same cable in a 4 core setup for 23 usd. The listing for that 4 core version isn't up yet, but I believe they will make a separate listing for that.



I have a couple of cables in the cart for a few weeks now but have not finalized yet. Waiting for better days! The guy is very responsive and easy to deal with. Also it seems to have quality cables at a more affordable price. Actually it might be the OEM for NiceHCK and Linsoul.

I've been looking at CEMA too. Beautiful cables but way more expensive.


----------



## Asakurai

Unboxing Time!! Recognize any of this IEM? 😜


----------



## RikudouGoku

snapandslide said:


> Can't really tell the difference in colour between brown and copper....otherwise, nice!


Looks like they havent upload the pictures yet.

They got these 3 versions:







weexisttocease said:


> I have a couple of cables in the cart for a few weeks now but have not finalized yet. Waiting for better days! The guy is very responsive and easy to deal with. Also it seems to have quality cables at a more affordable price. Actually it might be the OEM for NiceHCK and Linsoul.
> 
> I've been looking at CEMA too. Beautiful cables but way more expensive.


Yup, that hybrid cable is an idea I told him about and he liked it enough to put it on sale (which is the cable I posted above).
Indeed, I do believe he is the OEM for NiceHCK, Kbear and possibly linsoul.

It looks like the time for CEMA cables is over and its time for XINHS to take over (at a muuuuch cheaper cost).


I have ordered like 10 cables from them, going to be fun to measure them all.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like they havent upload the pictures yet.
> 
> They got these 3 versions:
> 
> ...


offtopic: How to pronounce XINHS?
For reference, I read NiceHCK as _"NiceHECK"_


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 24, 2021)

Anniversary Sale prices are live on AliExpress




Sorry about your wallets!

So far, I'm seeing significant markdowns (ie >= USD 10 on:

Audiosense gear
CCA CKX
Tin T4
Tin P1
TRN BA8
Various Smabat items, except the X1
Tri i4
NiceHCK NX7 3/Pro/OG
Kinera items
NF NM2+
Tri i3 and Starsea are back to their usual "sale" prices, though I've still seen them go for less before


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like they havent upload the pictures yet.
> 
> They got these 3 versions:
> 
> ...


Nice. Waiting for your impressions.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Anniversary Sale prices are live on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Sorry about your wallets!
> ...



Thanks for the headsup. Are u getting anything?

Anyways, I have the best deal for this March Aliexpress Anniversary sale: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001633192575.html

I present to you, the TRN golden ears. *Sale price forecasted at a very affordable $23750 USD*. Kindly provided with a very generous $8 - 10 USD coupon. Pre discount price $25000 USD. Was $15000 USD at launch IIRC. Only 20 pieces available, don't miss your kidneys for it!!!!


----------



## astermk

Almost all the "deals" I saw so far are terrible and more expensive than before the "sale". I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Timoteew

astermk said:


> Almost all the "deals" I saw so far are terrible and more expensive than before the "sale". I'd love to be wrong.


Classic hiking the base price to make the discount look substantial when in reality it isn't much better (if at all) than the true MSRP.


----------



## RikudouGoku

weexisttocease said:


> Nice. Waiting for your impressions.


Yeah, very excited. I have like 10 cables coming from them. Praying that I get them before the sale ends. (although the sale prices probably wont be much different from usual since they are already the cheapest out there...)



Timoteew said:


> Classic hiking the base price to make the discount look substantial when in reality it isn't much better (if at all) than the true MSRP.


With the power of coupons, thats how you get better prices during the sale.


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, very excited. I have like 10 cables coming from them. Praying that I get them before the sale ends. (although the sale prices probably wont be much different from usual since they are already the cheapest out there...)
> 
> 
> With the power of coupons, thats how you get better prices during the sale.



Did you order the graphene and pure silver cables?


----------



## RikudouGoku

weexisttocease said:


> Did you order the graphene and pure silver cables?


Here is what I have ordered:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002032012593.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001874696470.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002350509830.html (1 8 core and 1 4 core)

If they measure as good as they look (meaning that they become one of my default recommendations for cables), I will create my own model name for all the cables I measure since most of them dont really have their own names/model-nr.


----------



## tgx78

QT-9 arrived and @Dsnuts was right. Damn fine sounding IEM we got here guys. I am surprised no one is talking about this. I will review this soon.

It is so tiny and sits super flushed to my ear that I can almost sleep wearing this.

Cable is bit of let down and it emitted some funky chemical smells for few days though.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya if you can get over their somewhat generic looks. They sound crazy dynamic for being such a compact housing. You would never assume they have the large dynamic sound they do just by looking at them small shells.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Ya if you can get over their somewhat generic looks. They sound crazy dynamic for being such a compact housing. You would never assume they have the large dynamic sound they do just by looking at them small shells.


Wish they would have tinted the housing to match the faceplate color. Also no leaf pattern or other design they have offered before. Tempted but didn't grab one when they first came out. The Plain Jane look may have been what let me resist them.


----------



## mochill

Tungsten driver 😁


----------



## G777

mochill said:


> Tungsten driver 😁


Is that the PT2021? How does it sound?


----------



## IEMusic

mochill said:


> Tungsten driver 😁


If only it were a lead driver, that would be sweet!


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 24, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup. Are u getting anything?


If I am to be honest, nothing is really standing out to me as a must-buy at the moment. My moratorium on purchasing any more sub-$50 IEMs still stands strong, and I'm mainly waiting for the Tin T5 if anything, so I might direct my discretionary spending more towards CDs and band merchandise until the next big sale...


----------



## InvisibleInk

unifutomaki said:


> If I am to be honest, nothing is really standing out to me as a must-buy at the moment. My moratorium on purchasing any more sub-$100 IEMs still stands strong, and I'm mainly waiting for the Tin T5 if anything, so I might direct my discretionary spending more towards CDs and band merchandise until the next big sale...


The next "big sale" is Monday, March 29th.


----------



## unifutomaki

InvisibleInk said:


> The next "big sale" is Monday, March 29th.


I know that. I was talking about holding off on any significant new purchases in this impending sale.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> Tungsten driver 😁


and designed by H.R. Giger?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Poganin said:


> I know what you mean. That's why I recently looked through my collection and decided to sell a few off that are not seeing as much use as the others. Right now I'm happy with what I've got, but I'm looking for something to top it off and say enough. I'll see what people have to say about Kinera Norn or maybe look at something from Penon's offering.



Today on HFN we actually reviewed the Norn



https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-norn-review/

For questions: @Virtu Fortuna


----------



## Timoteew

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, very excited. I have like 10 cables coming from them. Praying that I get them before the sale ends. (although the sale prices probably wont be much different from usual since they are already the cheapest out there...)
> 
> 
> With the power of coupons, thats how you get better prices during the sale.


I've heard people talking about stacking coupons on aliexpress before - how does that work?


----------



## OklahKekW

Timoteew said:


> I've heard people talking about stacking coupons on aliexpress before - how does that work?



Different type of coupons / promo code


----------



## Timoteew

OklahKekW said:


> Different type of coupons / promo code


Oh okay gotcha - thanks for that!


----------



## GearMe

IEMusic said:


> If only it were a lead driver, that would be sweet!



Especially for Heavy Metal!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Aiderlot M5 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aiderlot-m5.25060/reviews#review-25571

Rank: A+


----------



## Alpha Whale (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks like BQEYZ has stepped back into the ring.

Looks like this BQEYZ "Summer" might be the long awaited BQ6 hybrid with its 5 layer piezo, BA and DD.


BQ6


Spoiler
























$129 on Amazon. Just type BQEYZ Summer in the Amazon search bar.


It's a shame that it's not the CNC machined aluminum that we were teased with (BQ6) but BQEYZ is known for tuning their IEMs very well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alpha Whale said:


> Looks like BQEYZ has stepped back into the ring.
> 
> Looks like this BQEYX "Summer" might be the long awaited BQ6 hybrid with its 5 layer piezo, BA and DD.
> 
> ...


I mean, isnt that just a "spring" but renamed to "summer" and possibly with a different tuning? (same driver config.)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For lovers of *Heavy Metal*, if you haven't already purchased the *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*...*WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!*

I've been using them almost exclusively over the last few weeks, especially listening to metal of all genres, and they are fast, detailed, able to peel through layers of instruments with ease, CNT bass response, which you know is responsive and quick with impact, and excellent mids for guitars and vocals. Just a perfect pairing for the metal lover like me.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Mar 25, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I mean, isnt that just a "spring" but renamed to "summer" and possibly with a different tuning? (same driver config.)



BQEYZ is fairly adept at giving us nuanced sound signatures using identical configurations.

Examples:
KC2 vs K2 (I own both)
KC2 (2DD+2BA configuration giving us slightly more forward vocals)
K2 (2DD+2BA configuration giving us slightly more forward bass) 


KB1 vs KB100 vs K1 (2DD+1BA configuration)

I only have the KB100 but my understandingis that the KB1 has more bass than the KB100.

I suppose someone else can chime in on the K1 presentation.

I find that BQEYZ offerings generally deliver great price to performance ratio.

If BQEYZ history is anything to go by I'll bet the "Summer" is well worth its price.


----------



## corgifall

DUNU-Topsound said:


>


MMCX IS CANCER! At least you didn't go Sony and Sennheiser with their recessed MMCX connectors lol


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 25, 2021)

TRN BA15 is now available on Shopee for 190 USD. Can't remember what was the launch price and if this is higher or lower than that.


----------



## zenki

BQEYZ Summer is tuned for bass & vocals, unlike the previous offering


----------



## Nimweth

GearMe said:


> Especially for Heavy Metal!


How about Osmium? Lol


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> How about Osmium? Lol


Is that Jimmy Osmium or Donny Osmium?


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Is that Jimmy Osmium or Donny Osmium?


That reminds me of some graffiti I once saw. On a toilet door was written "Do not touch the handle, you will get ADES" (sic). Below,  someone else had written, "Orange or Lemon?"


----------



## peter123

Not exactly new but new to me and I can't remember seeing anything about them in this thread:


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Looking for that *E*_xtra_ *S*_creechy_ *T*_uning_? Fear not, it's finally here to wreck tickle your ears:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dun...-ear-with-dual-electrostatic-tweeters.956907/



DUNU-Topsound said:


>


----------



## hi-fi amateur

I’m calling it right now... PMV PP will be the next hype train.


----------



## zenki

hi-fi amateur said:


> I’m calling it right now... PMV PP will be the next hype train.


You tried it?


----------



## Sphere 57

hi-fi amateur said:


> I’m calling it right now... PMV PP will be the next hype train.


I've been spending a lot of time lingering on it's Amazon page contemplating buying it over the past couple of weeks.

I adore the Tinhifi P1 with light acoustic music, but even with the bass boost of my iFi xDSD on, they can sound hopeless with music that needs a bass line.

I'm just waiting for a review that days they don't suck, and at least _attempt_ some low end, to give me the courage.


----------



## saldsald

Sphere 57 said:


> I've been spending a lot of time lingering on it's Amazon page contemplating buying it over the past couple of weeks.
> 
> I adore the Tinhifi P1 with light acoustic music, but even with the bass boost of my iFi xDSD on, they can sound hopeless with music that needs a bass line.
> 
> I'm just waiting for a review that days they don't suck, and at least _attempt_ some low end, to give me the courage.


Orignal 109 vs 189.9 USD on linsoul is just....


----------



## hi-fi amateur

I just got the PP earlier today (technically yesterday). It has a neutral tone with good technicalities. The bass isn’t really deep but it has excellent quality to it. For the price it’s a no brainer, but I can understand people wanting to wait for a graph or a more established reviewer to co-sign.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder what's the closest thing to an ARC Pollux in UIEM form.


----------



## cappuchino

I hope that this doesn't use the same driver as the EDX. Hopefully something similar to the VK4 or the KS1. Maybe it's the "XUN" driver of KZ/CCA?

It's priced at ~6 USD on Shopee. TRN MT1 and that green does look good on picture.


----------



## astermk

Moondrop posting pics of the Aria again: https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1375738128372207616


----------



## saldsald

cappuchino said:


> I hope that this doesn't use the same driver as the EDX. Hopefully something similar to the VK4 or the KS1. Maybe it's the "XUN" driver of KZ/CCA?
> 
> It's priced at ~6 USD on Shopee. TRN MT1 and that green does look good on picture.


Definitely not the XUN driver. It is about 7USD on AliExpress.


----------



## jmwant (Mar 27, 2021)

Bqeyz is releasing a new IEM for this summer, the Summer 3. Like the Spring 2, it's also a tribrid with a 13mm dd, a custom tuned ba and a piezoelectric driver.
https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-summer-3-hybrid-drivers-balanced-in-ear-monitor-iem


----------



## RikudouGoku

jmwant said:


> Bqeyz is releasing a new IEM for this summer, the Summer 3. Like the Spring 2, it's also a tribrid with a 13mm dd, a custom tuned ba and a piezoelectric driver.
> https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-summer-3-hybrid-drivers-balanced-in-ear-monitor-iem


The "3" is referring to the driver count, not the model name.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The "3" is referring to the driver count, not the model name.


Wooohooo.   New stuff!

Between the Dunu EST 112, summer 3, new TRI model, and the BGVP NS9, etcetera it feels like life is coming back into the hobby.

I can stop my obsessive compulsive hunt for mining GPUs and order some IEMs!


----------



## RikudouGoku

EST112 rival?


----------



## jant71

Land? What is this like BQeyz with the seasons? What is it gonna be Land, Sea, and Air or something. They could have faceplates with some mountains or a valley and for the Sea a water pic and some sky and clouds for the Air.


----------



## baskingshark

jmwant said:


> Bqeyz is releasing a new IEM for this summer, the Summer 3. Like the Spring 2, it's also a tribrid with a 13mm dd, a custom tuned ba and a piezoelectric driver.
> https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-summer-3-hybrid-drivers-balanced-in-ear-monitor-iem



There's a graph posted here about the BQEYZ Summer (credit to saldsald): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-92#post-16262381

Graphs looks a bit fierce, with a 11 dB or so variation from lower mids to upper mids. Of course graphs don't tell the full story, but maybe Summer is an appropriate term for a hot upper mids???


----------



## jmwant

SciOC said:


> Wooohooo.   New stuff!
> 
> Between the Dunu EST 112, summer 3, new TRI model, and the BGVP NS9, etcetera it feels like life is coming back into the hobby.
> 
> I can stop my obsessive compulsive hunt for mining GPUs and order some IEMs!


Reecho is also releasing a budget Single DD IEM that's is is said to have a custom like fit.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

RikudouGoku said:


> EST112 rival?


Maybe different sound signature.
Land has 3 BA instead 1 on Dunu, but EST112 has bigger DD.
I thought would be interesting a comparison with Volt.
I was so tempted by Land but I received Mest Mk2 on Friday...


----------



## tgx78

*Audio* *Lokahi*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...d-reviews-thread.950383/page-26#post-16263369


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2021)

Got the S****R MT300 yesterday, I wanna spend a bit more time with them to form a clearer opinion, but so far the highs are the standouts. I'm running them through a Walnut V2 as an amp - because I read that the EST-drivers-that-aren't-true-EST-drivers-or-something-apparently(?) really benefit from the added power - and into my Shanling M0. I don't think the not-basshead-but-still-satisfactory-bass or clear mids really take center stage here, but my inexperienced ears have definitely never been this captivated by the details of highs before, which IMO stomp my TRN TA1 (In "Afrodiziak" by Bachar Khalif_é_ the difference in the cymbals and other ringing instruments is huge, where the MT300 brings wonderful sparkle, while with the TA1 they sound dulled and muffled). I might have finally found an IEM to surpass an old favourite of mine as well, the Tin Hifi T2, in both detailed highs, stronger yet still tasteful bass, and wider soundstage.

But I've gotta consider how the price difference is definitely not something to scoff at. I've never spent this much on IEMs before. I got my MT300 at ~$84 CAD versus ~$35 CAD for my TRN TA1, and back when I bought the Tin Hifi T2 over two years ago, I believe they were ~$44 CAD. Technically speaking I'm still at the Sub-$100 CAD range (the MT300 are sold by most stores higher than this at this time, sadly the store I got mine from ran out of stock) - but I really wanna savour this before moving higher. If I move higher it will very likely not be for a while either, budget permitting.

(Ok but the Tri I4s for a lower price than the MT300 during AliExpress' Anniversary Sale do look interesting tho >_< I kinda want something for monitoring while voice acting which should therefore ideally be more neutral than the MT300 and Tin Hifi T2. I think that may be next for me.)

Oh yeah, something curious I also wanted to mention: I'm guessing my MT300 is from an old batch or something? It was around $15-20 cheaper than most other sellers' prices, and compared to reviewers on YouTube that showed their MT300, it seems my packaging is different in that the box it came in has no brand name on it, the carrying case inside is this grey, canvas-like pouch with the brand name instead of a cool black leather-looking carrying case, and the little spec card thing is entirely in English. As for the IEMs, the included cable looks slightly different and the metal grills (one of which is slanted OOTB, I need to somehow straighten it without dropping and losing it, kind of annoying but maybe just a fairly minor QC thing) seem to be the same as the TRN TA1 and the S****R KP580. Do anyone else's MT300 and its packaging look like mine? Oh, and the eartips seen on my MT300 didn't come in the package - they're leftover tips from the Audiofly AF56M.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

(Deleted, accidental reply to my post above)


----------



## ChrisOc

SomeEntityThing said:


> Got the S****R MT300 yesterday, I wanna spend a bit more time with them to form a clearer opinion, but so far the highs are the standouts. I'm running them through a Walnut V2 as an amp - because I read that the EST-drivers-that-aren't-true-EST-drivers-or-something-apparently(?) really benefit from the added power - and into my Shanling M0. I don't think the not-basshead-but-still-satisfactory-bass or clear mids really take center stage here, but my inexperienced ears have definitely never been this captivated by the details of highs before, which IMO stomp my TRN TA1 (In "Afrodiziak" by Bachar Khalif_é_ the difference in the cymbals and other ringing instruments is huge, where the MT300 brings wonderful sparkle, while with the TA1 they sound dulled and muffled). I might have finally found an IEM to surpass an old favourite of mine as well, the Tin Hifi T2, in both detailed highs, stronger yet still tasteful bass, and wider soundstage.
> 
> But I've gotta consider how the price difference is definitely not something to scoff at. I've never spent this much on IEMs before. I got my MT300 at ~$84 CAD versus ~$35 CAD for my TRN TA1, and back when I bought the Tin Hifi T2 over two years ago, I believe they were ~$44 CAD. Technically speaking I'm still at the Sub-$100 CAD range (the MT300 are sold by most stores higher than this at this time, sadly the store I got mine from ran out of stock) - but I really wanna savour this before moving higher. If I move higher it will very likely not be for a while either, budget permitting.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you joined the MT300 club and more importantly that you are enjoying the experience.

Compared to the package I received, your outer case (fake snake skin) is the same but the inner case, appears to have been changed at some point. I cannot remember what the tips looked like, as I took them out a while ago. It is not clear to me whether yours is an earlier or later version. Everything else appears to be the same.

The most important thing is that, from your description, nothing appears to have changed in the sound.


----------



## unifutomaki

SomeEntityThing said:


> I don't think the not-basshead-but-still-satisfactory-bass or clear mids really take center stage here, but my inexperienced ears have definitely never been this captivated by the details of highs before, which IMO stomp my TRN TA1 (In "Afrodiziak" by Bachar Khalif_é_ the difference in the cymbals and other ringing instruments is huge, where the MT300 brings wonderful sparkle, while with the TA1 they sound dulled and muffled).


In defense of the TA1, I think the tuning of that IEM is meant to be warm and non-fatiguing even in extended listening sessions, so I would argue it has a different objective altogether


----------



## dharmasteve

SomeEntityThing said:


> Got the S****R MT300 yesterday, I wanna spend a bit more time with them to form a clearer opinion, but so far the highs are the standouts. I'm running them through a Walnut V2 as an amp - because I read that the EST-drivers-that-aren't-true-EST-drivers-or-something-apparently(?) really benefit from the added power - and into my Shanling M0. I don't think the not-basshead-but-still-satisfactory-bass or clear mids really take center stage here, but my inexperienced ears have definitely never been this captivated by the details of highs before, which IMO stomp my TRN TA1 (In "Afrodiziak" by Bachar Khalif_é_ the difference in the cymbals and other ringing instruments is huge, where the MT300 brings wonderful sparkle, while with the TA1 they sound dulled and muffled). I might have finally found an IEM to surpass an old favourite of mine as well, the Tin Hifi T2, in both detailed highs, stronger yet still tasteful bass, and wider soundstage.
> 
> But I've gotta consider how the price difference is definitely not something to scoff at. I've never spent this much on IEMs before. I got my MT300 at ~$84 CAD versus ~$35 CAD for my TRN TA1, and back when I bought the Tin Hifi T2 over two years ago, I believe they were ~$44 CAD. Technically speaking I'm still at the Sub-$100 CAD range (the MT300 are sold by most stores higher than this at this time, sadly the store I got mine from ran out of stock) - but I really wanna savour this before moving higher. If I move higher it will very likely not be for a while either, budget permitting.
> 
> ...


Amazing price. Mine cost a little more, but with the original packaging. The MT 300 punches way above it's price when available for about £60.00. A real Chi-Fi bargain. Now that mine have broken in over some time and I have replaced the cable with a 4.4mm NiceHCK 4 core MMCX cable (like the Faaeal cable) this is now a great IEM for Indian Classical Music, African music, Rock and even Western Classical Orchestral Music because of it's good soundstage. They do take time to break in, but then with an Electret, a BA and DD they are a great experience. A real hidden gem.


----------



## cr3ativ3

has anyone heard this TRN BA15 already ?


----------



## 1clearhead

ChrisOc said:


> Good to hear you joined the MT300 club and more importantly that you are enjoying the experience.
> 
> Compared to the package I received, your outer case (fake snake skin) is the same but the inner case, appears to have been changed at some point. I cannot remember what the tips looked like, as I took them out a while ago. It is not clear to me whether yours is an earlier or later version. Everything else appears to be the same.
> 
> *The most important thing is that, from your description, nothing appears to have changed in the sound.*


+1 I agree!...He described the MT300 to a "T" -Awesome price for an unbeaten GEM! 

-Clear


----------



## danimoca

Hello guys!!

What do you recommend from this Ali sale that has a decent natural sound (I'm treble sensitive), a decent soundstage and is under 25$?

Thanks!


----------



## slex

danimoca said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> What do you recommend from this Ali sale that has a decent natural sound (I'm treble sensitive), a decent soundstage and is under 25$?
> 
> Thanks!


KZ DQ6


----------



## audio123

Been a while since I posted something in this thread. Starting to get back into the hobby. Hope everyone is doing fine. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always. Right now, I am listening to Penon Globe & AAW X Custom Art Project 4+2.


----------



## danimoca

slex said:


> KZ DQ6



Thanks!  

Managed to find them from a seller for 18€ (with coupon). Pretty good price I think.


----------



## RikudouGoku

danimoca said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Managed to find them from a seller for 18€ (with coupon). Pretty good price I think.


The sale starts tomorrow, so you might wanna wait for it.


----------



## danimoca

RikudouGoku said:


> The sale starts tomorrow, so you might wanna wait for it.



On the end the coupon actually made them cheaper now. As the item would be cheaper on the sale, the coupon wouldn't apply.

I've noticed this on some items...


----------



## RikudouGoku

danimoca said:


> On the end the coupon actually made them cheaper now. As the item would be cheaper on the sale, the coupon wouldn't apply.
> 
> I've noticed this on some items...


oh, well then. Pull the trigger then.


----------



## slex

danimoca said:


> On the end the coupon actually made them cheaper now. As the item would be cheaper on the sale, the coupon wouldn't apply.
> 
> I've noticed this on some items...


Might as well throw in a Faaeal copper cable☺️


----------



## cr3ativ3

danimoca said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Managed to find them from a seller for 18€ (with coupon). Pretty good price I think.


DQ6 is no brainer for that money 😅 just the stock cable is crap


----------



## iFi audio

Sphere 57 said:


> I adore the Tinhifi P1 with light acoustic music, but even with the bass boost of my iFi xDSD on, they can sound hopeless with music that needs a bass line.



Hopeless, as in: with low bass amount?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

audio123 said:


> Been a while since I posted something in this thread. Starting to get back into the hobby. Hope everyone is doing fine. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always. Right now, I am listening to Penon Globe & AAW X Custom Art Project 4+2.


Awaiting your impressions of the Globe!


----------



## saldsald (Mar 29, 2021)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_







MT100 Pro

Edit: I have bought it, btw.


----------



## danimoca

cr3ativ3 said:


> DQ6 is no brainer for that money 😅 just the stock cable is crap



I was searching for cables and I'm a bit confused on the types and length of the pins (QDC vs standard 2 pin). The KZ DQ6 use what connector length?


----------



## slex

danimoca said:


> I was searching for cables and I'm a bit confused on the types and length of the pins (QDC vs standard 2 pin). The KZ DQ6 use what connector length?


QDC, standard length are usually 1.2M ( 4 feet ).


----------



## Cyberthingy

danimoca said:


> I was searching for cables and I'm a bit confused on the types and length of the pins (QDC vs standard 2 pin). The KZ DQ6 use what connector length?


You will need a QDC cable for the DQ6. Most new KZ products use the QDC type connector.


----------



## cr3ativ3

danimoca said:


> I was searching for cables and I'm a bit confused on the types and length of the pins (QDC vs standard 2 pin). The KZ DQ6 use what connector length?


Qdc plugs yes . But you can also use normal 2pin cables , just plug the right side of the cable into the left iem and left side into right iem to have correct polarity


----------



## danimoca

Okay, thank you all!


----------



## peter123 (Mar 28, 2021)

My initial impression on the Dan Clark Audio Aeon 2 closed:

My first impressions on the Aeon 2 is pretty good. Let me just start with saying that I generally not that crazy about closed headphones. I prefer open ones and have historically put my money towards them and for portable I tend to prefer IEM's. The most expensive (and best) closed cans that I own are the Meze 99 classic which I fid. To be ok but nothing spectacular.

The reason I was looking for a new pair of closed cans is that I'd like to have something good to use in the office and when staying at hotels (once the world gets normal again). The fact that the Aeon's are so brilliantly designed makes them way smaller to bring along (the Aeon case is about 50% smaller compared to the Meze case).

My most used open headphones are the HD800S and the HE560 but I tend to be able to enjoy several different sound signatures so when I found a great deal for a used pair of the Aeon's I took the chance.

The Aeon 2 closed are extremely comfortable for me which is a major deal for my intended usage. They do also seem to be very well made.

As for the sound three things stood out to me when first listening to them: 1. The bass 2. They does indeed sound more like a open pair of headphones than any other closed cans I've heard and 3. They sounded surprisingly familiar for some reason.

So after 48 hours with them I'd say that they've got amazing bass, just what I'd like from a pair of closed planars and a nice contrast to most of my other headphones. The midrange has great quality and feels very transparent. The treble is very well behaved without feeling rolled off. Soundstage feels very believable and coherent without being exceptional in any direction. Overall I think they're very relaxed, fun and enjoyable to listen to.

Despite needing some power they work OK with the Quedelix 5K Bluetooth amp/dac and really well with the Hiby R5 dap. On the Burson Conductor V2+ they sound exceptional.

As for the familiarity in the sound that I mentioned initially I find them to have a lot in common with the Brainwaivz Alara. Of course there's the typical difference between open and closed headphones but if Brainwaivz ever did a closed version of the Alara I'd imagine that they'd sound very similar to the Aeon's.


----------



## kmmbd (Mar 28, 2021)

The Sony IER-Z1R has been out for a while but I couldn't manage a review unit until now (courtesy of a friend).

Two things stand out about the IER-Z1R the moment you put them in the ears. The first: they are huge. Proper gigantic. Moreover, they require a flush fit so if you have small ear-canals forget this IEMs (they will cause pain). At the very least, these IEMs must be auditioned before blind buying since I've seen a lot of people struggle with the fit.

The second thing: the bass on the IER-Z1R. This is the best bass response I've heard in an IEM. The rumble, the texture, the physicality, the tactility, the slam - it's all as good as I've ever heard. Some say that the Hyla TE-5B has better bass but I didn't get to hear that one so for me - this is it. Basshead end-game. Pack your bags and head out of head-fi dom.

The treble is also superb. Sparkly, well-extended without being fatiguing. Overtones come across with lifelike clarity. Cymbal hits are precise with perfect decay (not too short like BA drivers). Timbre is great despite being a hybrid as well.

The only thing I wasn't so fond of is the midrange, esp the lower-mids. Male vocals on these are just "good", not great. Certain nuances are lost (e.g. vocalist breathing in/out, subtle articulation in voice). Not necessarily due to amping I'd reckon but more of a result of the tuning decision here (recessed lower-mids). I am nitpicking but at this price-point one must nitpick.

As for the rest: gigantic soundstage with spectacular stage height and width. Depth is good but not great I'd say. Imaging is excellent but center-imaging can be better (though I think doing that will "narrow down" the stage so it's a compromise). Dynamics are spot on. I'm struggling to find much fault here apart from the fit and the lower-mids. Also note that these need a good source, if not a great one. Pairing with Sony DAPs esp was spot on. I found it the best out of the 4.4mm out of Sony ZX300 (will audition on a WM1A soon).

So yes, bass-head endgame most likely.


----------



## tgx78

*Lokahi vs IER-Z1R*


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...d-reviews-thread.950383/page-27#post-16265386


----------



## jant71

tgx78 said:


> *Lokahi vs IER-Z1R*
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...d-reviews-thread.950383/page-27#post-16265386



How bout Lokahi vs. Globe next?


----------



## tgx78

jant71 said:


> How bout Lokahi vs. Globe next?


Maybe in few days


----------



## BubisUK

Anyone found any real bargains for Ali sale tomorrow?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

unifutomaki said:


> Anniversary Sale prices are live on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Sorry about your wallets!
> ...


Not live on the west coast in the US. 9 hours to go. Looks like they're rolling it out at the same local time?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

SomeEntityThing said:


> Got the S****R MT300 yesterday, I wanna spend a bit more time with them to form a clearer opinion, but so far the highs are the standouts. I'm running them through a Walnut V2 as an amp - because I read that the EST-drivers-that-aren't-true-EST-drivers-or-something-apparently(?) really benefit from the added power - and into my Shanling M0. I don't think the not-basshead-but-still-satisfactory-bass or clear mids really take center stage here, but my inexperienced ears have definitely never been this captivated by the details of highs before, which IMO stomp my TRN TA1 (In "Afrodiziak" by Bachar Khalif_é_ the difference in the cymbals and other ringing instruments is huge, where the MT300 brings wonderful sparkle, while with the TA1 they sound dulled and muffled). I might have finally found an IEM to surpass an old favourite of mine as well, the Tin Hifi T2, in both detailed highs, stronger yet still tasteful bass, and wider soundstage.
> 
> But I've gotta consider how the price difference is definitely not something to scoff at. I've never spent this much on IEMs before. I got my MT300 at ~$84 CAD versus ~$35 CAD for my TRN TA1, and back when I bought the Tin Hifi T2 over two years ago, I believe they were ~$44 CAD. Technically speaking I'm still at the Sub-$100 CAD range (the MT300 are sold by most stores higher than this at this time, sadly the store I got mine from ran out of stock) - but I really wanna savour this before moving higher. If I move higher it will very likely not be for a while either, budget permitting.
> 
> ...


Price wise I've seen these fluctuate wildly even when they just came out ($20 difference between vendors).


----------



## Xinlisupreme

This is only my second IEM 1500-2000$, but I can say is the most impressive sound I ever heard in every way.
Truly impressed 😲


----------



## cqtek

Now that the on-sale date of the Hidizs DH80/DH80S is approaching, I take this opportunity to publish my humble opinion on this small but powerful DAC/Amp.
I hope you like it.

Greetings to all!!!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-dh80-dh80s.25066/reviews#review-25592


----------



## pixelwizard

1clearhead said:


> Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!
> 
> Attention to all those that love the KZ and CCA branded IEM's for their inexpensive price. Right now, there are 3 game changing IEM's that will fit right in as some of the best budget earphones that money can buy at this very moment. I'm talking about the KZ DQ6, CCA CSN, and the KZ EDX. Though, their success comes with a little tweak to bring out the best in all three with just a little extra money to spare. It will definitely compete in the upscale of more expensive IEM's, IMHO! And, it's no joke when I say that some KZ or CCA lovers might even find them as an "end-game" to their budget collection for quite sometime. So, let's see what makes them so special...!
> 
> ...





1clearhead said:


> Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!
> 
> Attention to all those that love the KZ and CCA branded IEM's for their inexpensive price. Right now, there are 3 game changing IEM's that will fit right in as some of the best budget earphones that money can buy at this very moment. I'm talking about the KZ DQ6, CCA CSN, and the KZ EDX. Though, their success comes with a little tweak to bring out the best in all three with just a little extra money to spare. It will definitely compete in the upscale of more expensive IEM's, IMHO! And, it's no joke when I say that some KZ or CCA lovers might even find them as an "end-game" to their budget collection for quite sometime. So, let's see what makes them so special...!
> 
> ...


I can't decide between the CCA CSN and the Nicehck DB3. Which one has better mids and micro details? And about the cable upgrade for the EDX, you're exactly right. With the stock cable, the EDX would get mushy in the highs on some albums like Ok computer but an SPC cable did open up the higher registry


----------



## 1clearhead

pixelwizard said:


> I can't decide between the CCA CSN and the Nicehck DB3. Which one has better mids and micro details? And about the cable upgrade for the EDX, you're exactly right. With the stock cable, the EDX would get mushy in the highs on some albums like Ok computer but an SPC cable did open up the higher registry


I don't have the DB3, but I can definitely say that the newer CCA CSN has clean, none-harsh MID's, and excellent highs and micro-details. The sub-bass hits very low and clean due to the large back inner-space, which acts as an enhanced woofer chamber. I personally think the CSN can outperform many of my current V-shaped models, since they were specifically made for gaming. They sound incredibly mature for such a budget model!

About the EDX: Personally, I think the EDX are underrated! All it takes is to change those copper cables to all silver/silver-plated cables and you got an incredibly balanced and detailed power house. I'm glad you were able to join the bandwagon and change the cables to silver and hear the difference! 
Cheers! 

-Clear


----------



## H T T

PSA: Shenzhen has the Aria up for sale on their site: Moondrop Aria


----------



## G777 (Mar 29, 2021)

H T T said:


> PSA: Shenzhen has the Aria up for sale on their site: Moondrop Aria


New waifu 

Price looks pretty tempting. I think I'll wait for reviews first.

Edit: Just ordered it anyways


----------



## audio123

KutuzovGambit said:


> Awaiting your impressions of the Globe!


Quick impression on the Globe will be the bass is articulated well with agility and each hit is precise. The midrange is imbued with a slight tinge of warmth and transparency is maintained at a high standard. Vocals are expressed cleanly with fantastic clarity. Treble is light, airy and extended. Soundstage is pretty open. Hope this helps. 

After some inactivity due to a busy schedule, I am happy to say I am back in this hobby. I have very interesting products I can't wait to write about. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Asakurai

Another post for Obscure IEMs that i discovered lately

Seda Plateada by Spyker Audio
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...1q4iGl&id=621016790005&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
MSRP: 2899 (around $450)

What makes it special? it is Single BA with housing made by Sterling Silver
the sound? cold, good extension both ways, bass has really nice texture and good impact, treble is sparkling and slight boost on upper-mid which give overall clean presentation. The one that make it different from others single BA is it definitely has 3D imaging which not even ER4XR achieved that.

what it lacking for the price range? resolution, it's bottlenecked on single BA capabilities. Don't get me wrong, it definitely has better resolution and more surgical presentation than etymotic single BA offering. it just don't have high resolution as another multi driver IEM at the price range.

for Single BA effort, Seda Plateada definitely surprised me and it's probably the best single BA i've heard.
Yes i've heard all etymotic Single BA (ER4P/S/B/XR) and also heard some cheaper single BA such as Moondrop Nocturne, Rose North Snow, Tipsy Blue Aurora, Xuanerji X-01 (well, this one not cheap but good one), Penon Sphere, etc

Seda Plateada might be on expensive side for Single BA, but i think it's got the right price.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Just ordered the TRN BA15  lets see ...


----------



## BubisUK

Bought couple of cables  Probably that will be all for this sale, everything else I thought I would want, was cheaper on other sales or is still not released  Will have to wait for another one.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FiiO all-new 2 Dynamic Drivers 2 Balanced Armatures In-Ear Monitors *FH5s* All upgrade for your preference!

*Acoustic architecture:* semi-open architecture with 2 Balanced Armatures+2 Dynamic Drivers

*Bass Dynamic Driver:* 12mm beryllium-plated diaphragm of 1.5T outer-magnet field

*Mids Dynamic Driver: *6mm beryllium-plated diaphragm

*Highs and ultra-highs:* Knowles 30017

*Earphone cable material:* monocrystalline silver-plated copper

*Connector: *replaceable, standard 3.5/4.4/2.5 connectors

*Time to market:* expected in May. 
*Price*: to be determined.

For more details, please look forward to the FiiO 2021 Spring Launch Event.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Will come soon also M11 Plus, M17 daps and K9 pro dac/amp


----------



## RikudouGoku

Major update to my cable measurements: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-45#post-16266777

XINHS cables batch 2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...stics-iem-graphs.925319/page-45#post-16266808

Got some new default cable recs and one of my previous default rec isnt a default rec anymore (kbear Rhyme).


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 29, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> In defense of the TA1, I think the tuning of that IEM is meant to be warm and non-fatiguing even in extended listening sessions, so I would argue it has a different objective altogether


And that's why I think the TA1 still has a place in my collection and should have one too for people looking for a sound sig free from harsh highs wrapped in a durable-feeling, cheaper product  Admittedly I should have been clearer in saying that I thought the TRN TA1's highs are noticeably duller sounding/less-extended compared to the MT300, not that the TA1's highs are very dull in general. I've heard significantly duller, less-extended highs from IEMs around the TA1's price (NiceHCK P3, ADV. Sound Model 3), that have left me craving significantly more in that area. Such a well-built and pleasant-sounding IEM for quite cheaper than the MT300 will remain as the pair I take when I'm outside, or I want to kick back with, as you said, a non-fatiguing listening experience, that takes the MT300's addictive charm (to me) down a notch but can still pack a decent punch in terms of bass. The MT300 will probably remain home much more often than not, where I can get lost in the clarity and detail in a generally quieter space, haha.


----------



## lgcubana

Xinlisupreme said:


> FiiO all-new 2 Dynamic Drivers 2 Balanced Armatures In-Ear Monitors *FH5s* All upgrade for your preference!
> 
> *Acoustic architecture:* semi-open architecture with 2 Balanced Armatures+2 Dynamic Drivers
> 
> ...


I’m on a break (from this addiction), as I’ve pivoted to a new/past hobby.  But Fiio has yet to disappoint me and this FH5 variant will probably  pull me back in.


----------



## jwbrent

lgcubana said:


> I’m on a break (from this addiction), as I’ve pivoted to a new/past hobby.  But Fiio has yet to disappoint me and this FH5 variant will probably  pull me back in.



I’ve been on breaks before, but my experience tells me there is always something new that draws me back in! 🤪


----------



## jwbrent

Not sure if anyone posted this new flagship by qdc. The faceplate reacts to UV light and changes from black to green/purple.


----------



## F700

jwbrent said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this new flagship by qdc. The faceplate reacts to UV light and changes from black to green/purple.
> 
> 
> Do the 4 switches allow to change the color? Ok, I go out😁


----------



## H T T

Xinlisupreme said:


> FiiO all-new 2 Dynamic Drivers 2 Balanced Armatures In-Ear Monitors *FH5s* All upgrade for your preference!
> 
> *Acoustic architecture:* semi-open architecture with 2 Balanced Armatures+2 Dynamic Drivers
> 
> ...



Be still my heart! Hands, off of the wallet now...


----------



## BubisUK

Does anyone knows what is Hidizs MS1 bio-diaphragm is made from? Any animal parts involved? 😄 As they have really dropped in price recently would like to try it out, but would not want anythings animal related in my ears. Thanks.


----------



## profusion

BubisUK said:


> but would not want anythings animal related in my ears. Thanks.



Just a wing-skin from a Wuhan bat I suppose, nothing special


----------



## BubisUK

profusion said:


> Just a wing-skin from a Wuhan bat I suppose, nothing special


😄 What a bummer I was hoping for a pangolin shell membrane as it has a world shattering sub bass performance capabilities.


----------



## cappuchino

"Window shopping" on Shopee and then I saw this.

*Moondrop Aria for 64 USD!!!*

I'm guessing that's the price for SEA/China market? 🤔😳


----------



## dw1narso

cappuchino said:


> "Window shopping" on Shopee and then I saw this.
> 
> *Moondrop Aria for 64 USD!!!*
> 
> I'm guessing that's the price for SEA/China market? 🤔😳



Appear on Shopee Indonesia too...a little bit more expensive... and look who is the seller


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 30, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> Appear on Shopee Indonesia too...a little bit more expensive... and look who is the seller


Same seller as well from the pic I've posted 🤣🥲

They be posting different prices for different countries...

I'm guessing they just base it off the "newest" exchange rate for each currency per country, and thus the differences with prices for the same product.

BTW, regarding that seller, I got confirmation from the KZ Official Store on Lazada that the two stores have no relation whatsoever. The Shopee store might just be taking advantage on the fame of the KZ brand in the consumer market. Though that Shopee store, for the PH market, does have the best/lowest prices listed app-wide and they give generous discounts.


----------



## unifutomaki

1001th post on this ol' forum and yet it still feels like I started out in this hobby only yesterday.



Attracted some looks on the subway whilst on my commute home tonight when I spontaneously began tapping my feet and bopping my head to this song, Walkman in hand and TA1 in ears.

1000 posts in, I've realised that the best gear isn't defined by a particular sound signature, exotic driver config or unparalleled technical ability, but rather their ability to put you right into the music, to make you feel something, to bring you into a space where nothing else matters. At the end of the day, it's about the music, the artists, the voices... everything else is secondary.


----------



## nraymond

BubisUK said:


> Does anyone knows what is Hidizs MS1 bio-diaphragm is made from? Any animal parts involved? 😄 As they have really dropped in price recently would like to try it out, but would not want anythings animal related in my ears. Thanks.


As far as I know, biocellulose is made with bacteria: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_cellulose


----------



## cappuchino

nraymond said:


> As far as I know, biocellulose is made with bacteria:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_cellulose


Just wanna get this out - Wikipedia is not a "reliable" source of information as it is akin to an open-source encyclopedia. Google Scholar would be a more preferable "search engine" with access to published journals/articles. But of course, that's beside the point and Wikipedia should be "enough" for these kinds of questions.

Sorry if I sound like a jerk...


----------



## dw1narso

I'll be patiently waiting for other's opinions about Aria.. 😌


----------



## ehjie

Courtesy Weibo mainland / ibasso


----------



## ehjie

ehjie said:


> Courtesy Weibo mainland / ibasso


----------



## nraymond (Mar 30, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Just wanna get this out - Wikipedia is not a "reliable" source of information as it is akin to an open-source encyclopedia. Google Scholar would be a more preferable "search engine" with access to published journals/articles. But of course, that's beside the point and Wikipedia should be "enough" for these kinds of questions.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a jerk...


Sure, Wikipedia has an in-depth entry delving into it's reliability:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliability_of_Wikipedia

Like any publication, it's only as good as it's sources, and the Bacterial cellulose page has 43 references on it, which you can cross-check if you're concerned about the reliability of what you're reading. While there are certainly Wikipedia entries which are targeted by individuals and organizations with less than honorable intent, I don't think the entry on bacterial cellulose is a high-profile target for disinformation.


----------



## BubisUK

nraymond said:


> As far as I know, biocellulose is made with bacteria:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacterial_cellulose


Thank you good sir


----------



## jant71

cappuchino said:


> *Moondrop Aria for 64 USD!!!*
> 
> I'm guessing that's the price for SEA/China market? 🤔😳



Moondrop Aria vs Reecho SG-03 in a Sixty somethin' showdown??


----------



## Raketen (Mar 30, 2021)

nraymond said:


> Sure, Wikipedia has an in-depth entry delving into it's reliability:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reliability_of_Wikipedia
> 
> Like any publication, it's only as good as it's sources, and the Bacterial cellulose page has 43 references on it, which you can cross-check if you're concerned about the reliability of what you're reading. While there are certainly Wikipedia entries which are targeted by individuals and organizations with less than honorable intent, I don't think the entry on bacterial cellulose is a high-profile target for disinformation.



Big Beryllium is known to actively target the bio-cellulose entries, peppering them with phrases like "icky bacteria germs, in _my_ ears?" and "sounds like wet compost".


----------



## peter123

Did anyone try this cable from XINHS yet? It looks so nice. 



I've ordered a bunch of 50 cm cables from the same seller for my Quedelix 5K and they haven't even arrived yet but I'm still looking at this one. I think I may have a problem


----------



## pevinkarker

Hi all!
Its been a month since i ordered my first IEM.

It all started when i (randomly) found a advert for KZ ZS10 pro on aliexpress.
I love listening music and podcasts but my gear at the moment was my phone, a cheap mp3 player that i bought on amazon (fitfort) and SoundMagic E11.

I searched and i found some good reviews of KZ ZS10 pro so i decided to bought it.

I searched some more and was already inside my head the ideia that i should bought a cable and tips too. Why not?

I went to aliexpress and bought:
a cable:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000348404038.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn

a bluetooth cable:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/33016635535.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn

some tips:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32951097956.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005001304910865.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32442258101.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn

but also.....
a hi-fi music player:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005001607435287.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90ayBCRxn

and a memory card..

I liked the sound of KZ ZS10 pro and eventually i found this forum. I started reading it and i decided to buy KZ DQ6 to listing music while ate the office.

Most of the items that i bought with my first order din't arrive yet and i already bought also:
Moondrop aria
Fiio BTR3K
BGVP tips
Spinfit tips
Nicehck tips
Qkz vk4 zst pro
Cables from nicehck, tripowin and xinhs..

I blame the forum for this  

Anyway it's nice too read your advices and tips.

Take care!
​


----------



## saldsald (Mar 31, 2021)

saldsald said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This earphone is impressive AF. That bass!


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Did anyone try this cable from XINHS yet? It looks so nice.
> 
> I've ordered a bunch of 50 cm cables from the same seller for my Quedelix 5K and they haven't even arrived yet but I'm still looking at this one. I think I may have a problem


I got the 4 core version coming.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> I got the 4 core version coming.



Nice! I'm looking forward to your impression.


----------



## audio123

With comparisons to Xelento, IE 800 S, Luna, Vega 2020 & HS 1670 SS. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*Dunu Zen Review*


----------



## IEMusic

peter123 said:


> Did anyone try this cable from XINHS yet? It looks so nice.
> 
> I've ordered a bunch of 50 cm cables from the same seller for my Quedelix 5K and they haven't even arrived yet but I'm still looking at this one. I think I may have a problem


I can’t find that cable anywhere near that price.  It always comes up around $100.  The KBEAR variant comes up a lot less expensive right now.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> I can’t find that cable anywhere near that price.  It always comes up around $100.  The KBEAR variant comes up a lot less expensive right now.


You using the app? Always cheaper on the app.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I can’t find that cable anywhere near that price.  It always comes up around $100.  The KBEAR variant comes up a lot less expensive right now.


Here you go: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> You using the app? Always cheaper on the app.


Yes.   I now always use the app for purchases.


RikudouGoku said:


> Here you go: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002380254843.html


Thanks.  Weird.  Exact same description, yet a $40 difference.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> Yes.   I now always use the app for purchases.
> 
> Thanks.  Weird.  Exact same description, yet a $40 difference.


Yeah it’s hard to see why there are such large price discrepancies. I ordered 4 of these which the specs say are silver-plated single crystal copper, absurdly low price and not discernibly different from much more expensive cables from the same seller: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742512444.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7b614c4dci7pwL


----------



## jwbrent

pevinkarker said:


> Hi all!
> Its been a month since i ordered my first IEM.
> 
> It all started when i (randomly) found a advert for KZ ZS10 pro on aliexpress.
> ...


Congrats on all your purchases, looking forward to reading more about your impressions after everything arrives. 👍


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> With comparisons to Xelento, IE 800 S, Luna, Vega 2020 & HS 1670 SS. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> *Dunu Zen Review*



I couldn’t agree more with your conclusion:

“The Zen is a phenomenal sounding IEM that is able to deliver an emotional and musical sound with clean bass, upfront midrange and smooth treble. The soundstage is holographic and provides an enveloping feeling. There is excellent depth and width. In addition, the Zen is constructed well with stainless steel shells and it comes with a nice cable. The Dunu Zen sets a benchmark for single dynamic IEM with its impressive sonic performance.”

I love the Zen and feel it is a high value IEM, both in build and performance. Great review!


----------



## baskingshark

My April Fools' resolution today. I have bought some "Hi Res" stickers and will attempt to stick them on a Beats headphone, in the hope of attaining audio nirvana and better sonic fidelity!


----------



## xanlamin (Apr 1, 2021)

Hahahaha! Where did you get them?

Sharing another April Fool joke:
https://www.razer.com/rapunzel


----------



## baskingshark

xanlamin said:


> Hahahaha! Where did you get them?



U can buy them on aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32969575826.html

For example, this store sells a 50 pieces at a time! LOL


----------



## xanlamin

Omg! Never thought these stickers can be bought!!!


----------



## baskingshark

xanlamin said:


> Omg! Never thought these stickers can be bought!!!



The irony is that the HI RES certification can be bought too. Just pay a licensing fee and claim your IEM can go up to 40 kHz (which no human can appreciate, but perhaps our dolphin and bat friends can appreciate the certification).


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> This earphone is impressive AF. That bass!


Seriously this pair is so badass, they are so good for female vocal and live music, the stage is very wide and immersive. The drum sound is so deep like a subwoofer at low volume. Mid is kind of lacking but that is exactly my preference.


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> The irony is that the HI RES certification can be bought too. Just pay a licensing fee and claim your IEM can go up to 40 kHz (which no human can appreciate, but perhaps our dolphin and bat friends can appreciate the certification).






Looks to be bought!😄😊


----------



## slex

This one not sure after it got ranked!🤣Got to hear one!


----------



## chinmie

saldsald said:


> Seriously this pair is so badass, they are so good for female vocal and live music, the stage is very wide and immersive. The drum sound is so deep like a subwoofer at low volume. Mid is kind of lacking but that is exactly my preference.



i know, some of us here who do have it also think the same   

it looks like they updated the cable, packaging, and minor details on the IEM. glad that they're still keeping that product line going


----------



## saldsald

chinmie said:


> i know, some of us here who do have it also think the same
> 
> it looks like they updated the cable, packaging, and minor details on the IEM. glad that they're still keeping that product line going


Oh who have it already? This is only availabe since yesterday. Pre-production? 

Every body should have a pair.


----------



## trumpethead

pevinkarker said:


> Hi all!
> Its been a month since i ordered my first IEM.
> 
> It all started when i (randomly) found a advert for KZ ZS10 pro on aliexpress.
> ...



Welcome, and sorry about your wallet...


----------



## chinmie

saldsald said:


> Oh who have it already? This is only availabe since yesterday. Pre-production?
> 
> Every body should have a pair.



whoops, i only just noticed it, this one is the Pro version of the MT100, i mistakenly think it's the same as the older MT100. have you by any chance compared them to the older version?


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## profusion

> to buy KZ DQ6 to listing music while ate the office



How people do that with IEM?! I tried ones and just stopped after the first bite.... Eating requires probably open ear canal   otherwise I will promise quite an experience -


----------



## saldsald (Apr 1, 2021)

chinmie said:


> whoops, i only just noticed it, this one is the Pro version of the MT100, i mistakenly think it's the same as the older MT100. have you by any chance compared them to the older version?


I missed the chance to get the MT100 back then and that's exactly why I bought the pro. I measured the FR but there is quite a bit of discrepancy between the two units but "fortunately" I don't hear any real problems with my ears.


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


>


It'll be interesting to see what comes of this, gold is an interesting choice of material for the diaphragm! (and the shell finish 🤢, at least the silver and black look good)


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


>


That look is an acquired taste, I’ll say that much


----------



## chinmie

saldsald said:


> I missed the chance to get the MT100 back then and that's exactly why I bought the pro. I measured the FR but there is quite a bit of discrepancy between the two units but "fortunately" I don't hear any real problems with my ears.



is that the difference between the left and the right unit?


----------



## saldsald

chinmie said:


> is that the difference between the left and the right unit?


Sadly yes but I really can't hear the difference.


----------



## RikudouGoku

saldsald said:


> I missed the chance to get the MT100 back then and that's exactly why I bought the pro. I measured the FR but there is quite a bit of discrepancy between the two units but "fortunately" I don't hear any real problems with my ears.


There is like a difference of 5db with the bass... Thats like taking a low-shelf EQ band on a neutral iem and then turning it into a bassy iem. Its a very big difference...


----------



## saldsald

RikudouGoku said:


> There is like a difference of 5db with the bass... Thats like taking a low-shelf EQ band on a neutral iem and then turning it into a bassy iem. Its a very big difference...


Maybe just a measurement error I am pretty sure I cannot hear a significant difference


----------



## chinmie

saldsald said:


> Sadly yes but I really can't hear the difference.



I'm guessing it's a measuring error if you said you can't hear the difference. difference in bass region that big would usually shift the large portion of the balance ( like the bassline and kick bass) more to one side. you could try measuring it again just to make sure.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


>


That looks very like the SFR MT300 but in rose gold.


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


>



Very Lovely Bling shells!


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehjie said:


> Very Lovely Bling shells!


Not a fan of that look lol. Too flashy for me.


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> Not a fan of that look lol. Too flashy for me.


Lols, so do i!  i grew up in the city, raised in a suburb.
That colour's just lookin for trouble...


----------



## solarpanel

Gee Simpson said:


> @RikudouGoku Thanks for recommending the Sony XBA-N3 to me. They are exactly what I was looking for, which was an upgrade to the iBasso IT00 but with a similar sound sig 😊


+1
also thnx for source- seems no way to get it in/from EU/Europe. (purchased from accessoryjack. got delivered with free shipping within 2 weeks).
(＾。^*) /♫•*¨*•. ¸¸♪


----------



## cqtek (Apr 1, 2021)

Q Mass said:


> It'll be interesting to see what comes of this, gold is an interesting choice of material for the diaphragm! (and the shell finish 🤢, at least the silver and black look good)


It seems to use a driver similar to the TFZ Live X that I reviewed here. I guess the tuning will be different.


----------



## CopperFox

saldsald said:


> I missed the chance to get the MT100 back then and that's exactly why I bought the pro. I measured the FR but there is quite a bit of discrepancy between the two units but "fortunately" I don't hear any real problems with my ears.



That's an interesting looking graph, particularly for a closed planar. How does that 8,5k treble spike sound, does it hurt or is it smooth? 

Their box in your photo looks similar as the one that comes with the MT300.


----------



## saldsald

CopperFox said:


> That's an interesting looking graph, particularly for a closed planar. How does that 8,5k treble spike sound, does it hurt or is it smooth?
> 
> Their box in your photo looks similar as the one that comes with the MT300.


The sound is so smooth with enough bites and I am seriously liking it. Thou I find pinna gain sometimes lacking on some tracks but that is still fine.

Yup same ugly box.


----------



## baskingshark

CopperFox said:


> That's an interesting looking graph, particularly for a closed planar. How does that 8,5k treble spike sound, does it hurt or is it smooth?
> 
> Their box in your photo looks similar as the one that comes with the MT300.



That 8 kHz area may be a resonance coupler artefact peak I suppose. Possibly won't be as sharp during actual listening?


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> That 8 kHz area may be a resonance coupler artefact peak I suppose. Possibly won't be as sharp during actual listening?


https://www.mouser.hk/datasheet/2/218/bfk-30000-000-1519651.pdf
Probably not a resonance. It is slightly exciting that peak but overall still relaxed.


----------



## astermk

Last day of the sale. Anyone found some amazing deals though? Not much really caught my eye.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 2, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## jwbrent

baskingshark said:


> That 8 kHz area may be a resonance coupler artefact peak I suppose. Possibly won't be as sharp during actual listening?



That’s my understanding as well. I’ve yet to listen to an iem with an 8kHz spike that caused me any issues.


----------



## Gee Simpson

solarpanel said:


> +1
> also thnx for source- seems no way to get it in/from EU/Europe. (purchased from accessoryjack. got delivered with free shipping within 2 weeks).
> (＾。^*) /♫•*¨*•. ¸¸♪



Same here.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Same here.


Glad you like it. Its a great set that I 100% recommend to anyone that doesnt mind a lot of bass and/or wants an upgrade to the blon bl-03.


----------



## tgx78

Monarch without branding in a clear shell


----------



## mh1c

One quick question. I see the QKZ VK4 mentioned in the posts above this, this iem was given A+ for tonality in Crinacle’s list. Is that score dependent on price, like for $10 is amazing, or the score isn’t given based on price? Had the price been, say $100, score would have still been A+?

Oh, if these are really that good, then where’s the hype?

Blon03 got a C+, MH755 a B-, both these so hyped.

These get better score in tonality than some serious iem’s, but no hype?


----------



## Jitu13 (Apr 3, 2021)

mh1c said:


> One quick question. I see the QKZ VK4 mentioned in the posts above this, this iem was given A+ for tonality in Crinacle’s list. Is that score dependent on price, like for $10 is amazing, or the score isn’t given based on price? Had the price been, say $100, score would have still been A+?
> 
> Oh, if these are really that good, then where’s the hype?
> 
> ...


This is from Crinacle's site



The hype train of vk4 already left. Also I don't think the train was on the head-fi, but elsewhere. Anyway I wasn't here back then so somebody else can give an accurate history, but it was a hype train that's for sure. I bought vk4 back then.


----------



## InvisibleInk

mh1c said:


> One quick question. I see the QKZ VK4 mentioned in the posts above this, this iem was given A+ for tonality in Crinacle’s list. Is that score dependent on price, like for $10 is amazing, or the score isn’t given based on price? Had the price been, say $100, score would have still been A+?
> 
> Oh, if these are really that good, then where’s the hype?
> 
> ...


VK4 is 2+ years old, but it’s quality hasn’t aged. It’s cheap looking but wonderful sounding. Its value proposition isn’t unlike the Koss on-ears like the KPH30i.


----------



## BubisUK

Never realised this existed  It is the most beautiful thing ever I have seen related to IEM's  Happy Easter everyone, who is celebrating it


----------



## InvisibleInk

BubisUK said:


> Never realised this existed  It is the most beautiful thing ever I have seen related to IEM's  Happy Easter everyone, who is celebrating it


Form, function, and fashion. The 3 Fs


----------



## Dsnuts

I know you have never heard of ApeSonic. Another up n coming brand. http://apesonic.com/Product-Rain.htm Though I have a good idea where they are sourcing their headphones and earphones. This model here is their first hybrid in the market since January of this year. Called the Rain, how surprised was I when these look and sound exactly like of all earphones. NiceHCK NX7 MK3s ya and these are not using 7 drivers like the NX7.  One 10mm dynamic and one BA.  Down to the exact same tonality and sound balancing and even their FR looks eerily the same. 

Of course the sound is not exactly the same but I have to wonder after hearing these just how effective use of all them drivers are in the NX7 MK3. I had to go back n forth several time between these and the NX7 MK3 to really tell the differences. Treble detail goes to the MK3 where NiceHCK is using much more drivers. However, this is yet another case where more drivers does not mean more sound. These are so identical I would seriously have a hard time in a blind test.  In fact Apesonic reader says the BA is doing the mids and bass but the tonality and ability is so identical to the NX7 I am gonna doubt this. It sounds like the BA is doing treble only and the dynamic is doing the mids to bass just like the NX7 earphones. 

Since the Rains are using less drivers the mids actually sound a touch more spacious but sound balancing, tonality and treble emphasis is so very close to the NX7 Mk3 I had a hard time really hearing distinct differences. This being said what bodes well for this hybrid is that these are half the price of the NX7 MK3s.  Making them a serious competitor in the $50 price range of hybrids. 




Good clarity, Good balance. Good detail and actually sounds a pinch more spacious over the NX7 models.  Your not getting 3 filters, a much larger variety of tips,  a nicer cable or a pouch but your not paying for them either. In fact they actually offer the shells without the cable that these come with which is your standard skinny copper cable making them $50. $5 more for the cable option.  
https://www.newegg.com/ApeSonic-LLC/BrandStore/ID-211312  They got some headphones on the cheap as well using the apesonic rebranding. These are most definitely chifi in disguise. In any case for the money these are easily worth a boot to check out. They sound so much like the NX7 MK3 I can only assume these are made by the same OEM. I know a few guys that own the older NX7 if you wanted to try a cheaper version of the MK3 with stock red filter. These are it. The face plate isn't half bad looking either. Oh I forgot to mention these are mmcx shells instead of 2 pin. Otherwise another contender for the budget fi realm.


----------



## weexisttocease

BubisUK said:


> Never realised this existed  It is the most beautiful thing ever I have seen related to IEM's  Happy Easter everyone, who is celebrating it


Those are beautiful, the younger brother of the Black Hole. I think there's a resin version too with some fancy cables.


----------



## ngoshawk

Dsnuts said:


> I know you have never heard of ApeSonic. Another up n coming brand. http://apesonic.com/Product-Rain.htm Though I have a good idea where they are sourcing their headphones and earphones. This model here is their first hybrid in the market since January of this year. Called the Rain, how surprised was I when these look and sound exactly like of all earphones. NiceHCK NX7 MK3s ya and these are not using 7 drivers like the NX7.  One 10mm dynamic and one BA.  Down to the exact same tonality and sound balancing and even their FR looks eerily the same.
> 
> Of course the sound is not exactly the same but I have to wonder after hearing these just how effective use of all them drivers are in the NX7 MK3. I had to go back n forth several time between these and the NX7 MK3 to really tell the differences. Treble detail goes to the MK3 where NiceHCK is using much more drivers. However, this is yet another case where more drivers does not mean more sound. These are so identical I would seriously have a hard time in a blind test.  In fact Apesonic reader says the BA is doing the mids and bass but the tonality and ability is so identical to the NX7 I am gonna doubt this. It sounds like the BA is doing treble only and the dynamic is doing the mids to bass just like the NX7 earphones.
> 
> ...


You mean like this one? So far so good. I'm in the process of early listening (after 100+hours on my Shanling M0). Typical V-shaped sound, but still pleasant.


----------



## nangJuice

An FYI for any Australian HeadFiers who might see this post:

Addicted to Audio is having a pretty big Easter sale which ends tomorrow at 9 AM AEST. 
I just picked up the Fiio FH3 for AUD 159.20 - 20% cheaper than the RRP here. Many other brands on sale, and for all types of gear, not just IEMs.

I'm really looking forward to checking the FH3s out in comparison to the Tin T2+ I have at home, especially since many frequent posters here have recommended I try these given my musical taste. I'll post impressions once I've had some time with them


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 6, 2021)

*B*est *Q*uality *E*arphone for *Y*ou, *Z*hou

*SUMMER*

Sold for 129 USD.

*Zhou is the family name of the tuner/owner
---

These just in. Sooooo smooth.

*Build: *2-piece resin body. I chose the "black" variant, which is more very dark violet on hand. Light and comfortable on the ear. Nozzle (on the bigger side; metal) and "fin" is not a problem for me.

*Cable: *8-core advertised as SPC single-crystal copper. Metal jack, splitter, cable cinch, and connector. A bit on the "stiff" side but nothing uncomfortable. Earhooks are formed perfectly.

*Package: *Two sets of tips (3 pairs each). Paperwork. QC check. Hard case (BQEYZ branded). Cleaning brush.


*IMPRESSIONS (will be updated):

Update 1: ~*30 minutes in. Only 7 songs in. Bass is on the warmer side. Midrange sounds so pleasant and inoffensive. Treble isn't emphasized. *using clear tips (M)

*Update 2: *~1 hour in. Going two-sizes-up than usual was something I didn't expect (I normally use small tips). Now using large clear tips. Bass reaches deeper now. Midrange has more presence. The black tips drown the vocals too much for my liking, though it's very fatigue-free from short listen.

*Update 3: ~*2.2 hours in. I can say that BQEYZ is tuning this series with the seasons in mind, not just in name but in sound. This is a balanced pair with a touch of warmth due to that mid-bass emphasis and un-emphasized treble.


----------



## kmmbd

Koss Porta Pro X vs Koss KPH30i​Showdown!​
The Koss Porta Pro X is the Drop variant of the venerable Koss Porta Pro, and the Koss kph30i needs no introduction I guess. 

This will be a quick comparison between the two. Both of them have been modded with Yaxi pads, by the by. So you can add $10-15 to the retail price of the stock headphones. 

*Build:* Both of these have pretty shoddy build with thin, noodle-like cables. However, the KPH30i build is especially poor with plastic headbands and a design that can't withstand force at all. Porta Pro meanwhile can be folded and the design is more modular in comparison. The KPH30i is so flimsy that one can easily break it while trying to install the Yaxi pads. Caution advised. 
_Winner: Porta Pro _

*Comfort:* Both are very comfortable headphones. However, the Porta Pro's headband design can catch your hairs and it can be a rather painful experience at times. For this alone, the KPH30i wins by a landslide on this front.
_Winner: KPH30i_

*Sound:* The reason why we're here. All sound impressions are with the Yaxi pads on.

They have a similar tone profile (a warm, rich presentation) but there are some important differences. The Porta Pro has a more visceral bass punch and the slam is stronger. The lower-mids on the KPH30i however are more lifted in comparison, while the upper-mids sound more prominent on the Porta Pros. As a result, the Porta Pro becomes more V-shaped sounding compared to the KPH30i which has a more even FR. Treble is about par on both I'd say.

However, one area where the Porta Pro trounces the KPH30i is the soundstage. The Porta Pro has a better, more rounded stage with more frontal vocal projection, whereas the KPH30i places the vocals a bit more inside your head. This is why I found the Porta Pro to be more enjoyable while gaming/watching movies. Imaging and separation are about par though the KPH30i has better center-imaging (though I won't call either to be very good at imaging).

Picking a winner is tough here, but I personally prefer the more fun tuning of the Porta Pro. The KPH30i sounds a bit flatter in comparison. If you prefer a more neutral presentation you might like the KPH30i more.
_Winner: Draw_

TL;DR: If you like a warm-neutral presentation get the KPH30i, if you prefer something more V-shaped, energetic, and fun: the Porta Pro is your friend. And of course grab the Yaxi pads while you're at it.


----------



## 1clearhead

kmmbd said:


> Koss Porta Pro X vs Koss KPH30i​Showdown!​
> The Koss Porta Pro X is the Drop variant of the venerable Koss Porta Pro, and the Koss kph30i needs no introduction I guess.
> 
> This will be a quick comparison between the two. Both of them have been modded with Yaxi pads, by the by. So you can add $10-15 to the retail price of the stock headphones.
> ...


Haven't read on a retro review for the longest time. Nice job!

-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.gsmarena.com/lg_officially_out_of_the_smartphone_business-news-48508.php

Wonder if there will be sales with their phones...maybe a good way to get high performance in a "dap" lol.


----------



## slex

I was curious why it got ranked!


----------



## cappuchino

slex said:


> I was curious why it got ranked!


Welcome to the VK4 gang 😂 

How do you find it?


----------



## slex

cappuchino said:


> Welcome to the VK4 gang 😂
> 
> How do you find it?


If it won't get ranked, I dun believe it cost mere US$8🤣. Ok, it's detail then KS1. Gotto burn in that DD now.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 5, 2021)

slex said:


> If it won't get ranked, I dun believe it cost mere US$8🤣. Ok, it's detail then KS1. Gotto burn in that DD now.


It's good to meet a fellow burn-in believer 🤣

One peculiarity with the VK4 shell is that there is no noticeable vent, considering that it's a DD. There is, however, a "hole" where the faceplate and "body" meet.

By the way, have you tried out it's DSD feature 😏 ?


----------



## ChrisOc

cappuchino said:


> It's good to meet a fellow burn-in believer 🤣


Count me in!


----------



## slex

cappuchino said:


> It's good to meet a fellow burn-in believer 🤣
> 
> One peculiarity with the VK4 shell is that there is no noticeable vent, considering that it's a DD. There is, however, a "hole" where the faceplate and "body" meet.
> 
> By the way, have you tried out it's DSD feature 😏 ?


Can you explain DSD feature? And why is the nozzle filter in black? I believe there's a vent, dunno where. Btw, you know wats that gold round thingy at the plate?


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 5, 2021)

slex said:


> Can you explain DSD feature? And why is the nozzle filter in black? I believe there's a vent, dunno where. Btw, you know wats that gold round thingy at the plate?


DSD - Check the backside of the shell. You'll see the marking for "DSD" which is quite funny. Removed mine using some acetone.

Nozzle filter - mine's black as well. Removed it in the past but can't remember how it sounded. Very cheap feeling. I'd suggest if you have extra filters lying around, do change them. But I don't know how it'll affect the "well-praised" tonality. The "earbud foam filter" hack is a no-go because the nozzle's plastic and the eartip just slides off if placed with an earbud foam on the nozzle.

Gold screw thingy - I'm assuming it's to hold the faceplate and body together but it being just for looks is a huge possibility as well.


----------



## jant71

kmmbd said:


> Koss Porta Pro X vs Koss KPH30i​Showdown!​
> The Koss Porta Pro X is the Drop variant of the venerable Koss Porta Pro, and the Koss kph30i needs no introduction I guess.
> 
> This will be a quick comparison between the two. Both of them have been modded with Yaxi pads, by the by. So you can add $10-15 to the retail price of the stock headphones.
> ...


I haven't posted yet but I just got a Creative SoundBlaster Jam V2 a few days back. I am gonna find my KPH30i and compare the two after giving the Creative a fair amount of run in. Odd I can't find them but I am more and more wireless hence the purchase. They sound excellent so far with some MSEB tweaks on my Hidiz but I should be able to compare even if wired vs. wireless cause SQ is SQ so why not. They are a nice deal anyhow at $39.99 as they have aptX/aptX LL/AptX HD, multipoint, up to 22 hours of battery, just slide in at under 100 grams, and come with a spare set of pads and a full length USB C cable instead of a shorty. The new design is more classy as well as they dropped the dot matrix spectrum analyzer look in favor of plain black.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 5, 2021)

jant71 said:


> I haven't posted yet but I just got a Creative SoundBlaster Jam V2 a few days back. I am gonna find my KPH30i and compare the two after giving the Creative a fair amount of run in. Odd I can't find them but I am more and more wireless hence the purchase. They sound excellent so far with some MSEB tweaks on my Hidiz but I should be able to compare even if wired vs. wireless cause SQ is SQ so why not. They are a nice deal anyhow at $39.99 as they have aptX/aptX LL/AptX HD, multipoint, up to 22 hours of battery, just slide in at under 100 grams, and come with a spare set of pads and a full length USB C cable instead of a shorty. The new design is more classy as well as they dropped the dot matrix spectrum analyzer look in favor of plain black.


I did find the Koss this afternoon...

Still want to burn them in but quick comparison finds them very close. Creative do have the bass enhance button so you kind of get two slightly different responses. Off it might be a smidge cleaner esp. in the mids vs. the Koss and On very close to the KPH signature and warmth. I would like them to have more hours and it was aptX vs. wired as the AP80 I was using doesn't have aptX HD. Right there though and softer more comfy pads on the Creative where the Koss doesn't cover as much of the ear and the pads are a bit scratchy in comparison. I would expect outside in the wind the Creative's bigger and thicker padding will be a better wind screen effect but I'll have to test. Point is I know I wouldn't use the Koss and deal with it's cable and the Koss wireless have 10 hours less battery 22 vs. 12 and they have no bass adjustment or HD codec and the Koss have been known for a couple of issues with BT range or batteries on the wireless model. You don't get the extra set of pads either...

The plastics are similar with the KPH30i. As far as the KPH being an "i" version it is one button one mic while the Creative has the three button set up and two mics. Weight with the cable is too close to feel a difference *note I have removed the rubber inner headband from the Koss which adds to the size and weight. Neither fold but both are out of the way when worn around the neck. I don't see any reason not to grab a pair of these if you still want a pair of ultralights and also want to go wireless. Shame few even really make the small on-ear foam pad cans anymore like AKG and Senn used to as did Sony and none do for wireless except for Koss and Creative. I will throw in the Jlab Rewind is another and I have one but won't bother cause they are not going to be competitive except for having a solid BT connection but the controls and sound are not good enough.

Link... https://us.creative.com/p/headphones-headsets/sound-blaster-jam-v2


----------



## chinmie

jant71 said:


> I did find the Koss this afternoon...
> 
> Still want to burn them in but quick comparison finds them very close. Creative do have the bass enhance button so you kind of get two slightly different responses. Off it might be a smidge cleaner esp. in the mids vs. the Koss and On very close to the KPH signature and warmth. I would like them to have more hours and it was aptX vs. wired as the AP80 I was using doesn't have aptX HD. Right there though and softer more comfy pads on the Creative where the Koss doesn't cover as much of the ear and the pads are a bit scratchy in comparison. I would expect outside in the wind the Creative's bigger and thicker padding will be a better wind screen effect but I'll have to test. Point is I know I wouldn't use the Koss and deal with it's cable and the Koss wireless have 10 hours less battery 22 vs. 12 and they have no bass adjustment or HD codec and the Koss have been know for a couple of issues with BT range or batteries on the wireless model. You don't get the extra set of pads either...
> 
> The plastics are similar with the KPH30i. As far as the KPH being an "i" version it is one button one mic while the Creative has the three button set up and two mics. Weight with the cable is too close to feel a difference *note I have removed the rubber inner headband from the Koss which adds to the size and weight. Neither fold but both are out of the way when worn around the neck. I don't see any reason not to grab a pair of these if you still want a pair of ultralights and also want to go wireless. Shame few even really make the small on-ear foam pad cans anymore like AKG and Senn used to as did Sony and none do for wireless except for Koss and Creative. I will throw in the Jlab Rewind is another and I have one but won't bother cause they are not going to be competetive except for having a solid BT connection but the controls and sound are not good enough.


is the jam v2 foldable? i reckon than the subbass on this is similar to the Koss, for example the KSC75?


----------



## jant71 (Apr 5, 2021)

chinmie said:


> is the jam v2 foldable? i reckon than the subbass on this is similar to the Koss, for example the KSC75?


Not foldable but small enough you can wear them or they don't take up too much space in a bag. A pouch would have been nice but not gonna complain at the price. Spare pads are better for me than a pouch which I already have a few of.

Bass is indeed similar to Koss. After some more burn in I'll compare in some detail on the reach and quality and how the bass enhancement sounds in the end. I have had all of them...Porta pro, KSC35/75, SportaPro, and KPH30i though only the KPH atm.

Wow just actually watched the video on Creative and didn't realize they do more stuff esp. with the app. Duh, they work wired via USB C just tried on my PC so I can even compare wired to Koss and others.


----------



## RikudouGoku

First XINHS batch took 5 weeks from ordering to get here.   






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002042493770.html

0.35 ohms.

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables, working chin-slider and is very soft. Not very thick though, despite having 8-cores. Cable B7.
Default silver cable rec.










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001786868630.html

0.17 ohms.

Essentially a somewhat different looking cable A3 that is a bit stiffer, glossier and has a working chin-slider. Cable A3 is still recommended over this one due to the higher cost for basically the same thing (unless you need a working chin-slider, which doesnt work on cable A3). This is cable A11.











https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001843312645.html

0.19 ohms.

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables but non-working chin-slide. Very soft cable and is thinner than average due to only having 2-cores. Looks very unique due to the blue color. Cable A12. My favorite blue cable, probably be better if it was in 4 or 8 cores.











https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001742192708.html

0.22 ohms

Build quality as expected from XINHS cables but non-working chin-slide. Very soft cable and is average in thickness. Cable A12. Not recommended due to high price.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Got the Aria today right before going to E-Earphone
https://banbeu.com/moondrop-aria-2021-first-impressions/


----------



## H T T (Apr 6, 2021)

Moondrop sure knows "budget" DD and anime iconography! <arrow through my heart> 

Sekirei inspired?






Also a nod to Sakura Haruna with the leg bandage


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Banbeucmas said:


> Got the Aria today right before going to E-Earphone
> https://banbeu.com/moondrop-aria-2021-first-impressions/


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. I'm piqued by the pricing and was actually waiting to pull trigger on SSR but now it seems it is better to save a bit more and target this black beauty


----------



## H T T (Apr 6, 2021)

sorry dbl post


----------



## jmwant

Shanling has released it's latest TWS, the MTW300 as an upgrade the successful MTW100.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shanling-announces-mtw300-latest-tws-earphones


----------



## jant71

So, thanks to Prime shipping I have the ability to test out USB C use...



Connects right up, bass control and track controls while volume is player controlled. Sound is quite good as it should be above the headphone out and it goes ahead of the Koss KPH30i and uses about half the volume of the Koss via the headphone out. Only advantage for the Koss would be when using FM you have the antenna in the HO already and need to plug one in for the Creative. So, if you have USB out you get wired as well.


----------



## Jitu13

jant71 said:


> I did find the Koss this afternoon...
> 
> Still want to burn them in but quick comparison finds them very close. Creative do have the bass enhance button so you kind of get two slightly different responses. Off it might be a smidge cleaner esp. in the mids vs. the Koss and On very close to the KPH signature and warmth. I would like them to have more hours and it was aptX vs. wired as the AP80 I was using doesn't have aptX HD. Right there though and softer more comfy pads on the Creative where the Koss doesn't cover as much of the ear and the pads are a bit scratchy in comparison. I would expect outside in the wind the Creative's bigger and thicker padding will be a better wind screen effect but I'll have to test. Point is I know I wouldn't use the Koss and deal with it's cable and the Koss wireless have 10 hours less battery 22 vs. 12 and they have no bass adjustment or HD codec and the Koss have been known for a couple of issues with BT range or batteries on the wireless model. You don't get the extra set of pads either...
> 
> ...






jant71 said:


> So, thanks to Prime shipping I have the ability to test out USB C use...
> 
> Connects right up, bass control and track controls while volume is player controlled. Sound is quite good as it should be above the headphone out and it goes ahead of the Koss KPH30i and uses about half the volume of the Koss via the headphone out. Only advantage for the Koss would be when using FM you have the antenna in the HO already and need to plug one in for the Creative. So, if you have USB out you get wired as well.


Seems like a steal, my wife is not comfortable with something like edifier x3(iem like), but is comfortable with her stock earbuds bundled with her iPhone. Most probably this will be really comfortable with bt connection for her. I will order one as soon as I can.


----------



## ChrisOc (Apr 6, 2021)

You have discovered your dream earphones and you finally got them in your hands.

What do you pair them with?
Which source? What DAP?
Which DAC/Amp?
Which tips?

Most importantly, how does the setup sound?

If you found audio nirvana, tell us about it, your synergy chain. If not, maybe, just maybe, someone else's setup might be the solution to making your beloved earphones sound fantastic!

New thread "Talking Synergy": https://www.head-fi.org/threads/talking-synergy.957122/


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.engadget.com/will-i-am-...-79H_kUdCZc_QTrDT-icvFWSATZmOL7J-XfahfG7WwxmY




Will.i.am's Xupermask is a $299 HEPA face mask with ANC earphones built in​


----------



## Kumonomukou

baskingshark said:


> https://www.engadget.com/will-i-am-...-79H_kUdCZc_QTrDT-icvFWSATZmOL7J-XfahfG7WwxmY
> 
> 
> Will.i.am's Xupermask is a $299 HEPA face mask with ANC earphones built in​


I bet these look Xuper HOT in the summer. 😂


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 7, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I know you have never heard of ApeSonic. Another up n coming brand. http://apesonic.com/Product-Rain.htm Though I have a good idea where they are sourcing their headphones and earphones. This model here is their first hybrid in the market since January of this year. Called the Rain, how surprised was I when these look and sound exactly like of all earphones. NiceHCK NX7 MK3s ya and these are not using 7 drivers like the NX7.  One 10mm dynamic and one BA.  Down to the exact same tonality and sound balancing and even their FR looks eerily the same.
> 
> Of course the sound is not exactly the same but I have to wonder after hearing these just how effective use of all them drivers are in the NX7 MK3. I had to go back n forth several time between these and the NX7 MK3 to really tell the differences. Treble detail goes to the MK3 where NiceHCK is using much more drivers. However, this is yet another case where more drivers does not mean more sound. These are so identical I would seriously have a hard time in a blind test.  In fact Apesonic reader says the BA is doing the mids and bass but the tonality and ability is so identical to the NX7 I am gonna doubt this. It sounds like the BA is doing treble only and the dynamic is doing the mids to bass just like the NX7 earphones.
> 
> ...



A little update on the ApeSonic Rain-JET.  Upon careful inspection the housing looks very identical to the housings used on KZ, CCA, KBEAR and NiceHCK earphones but it does look like a variant and not exactly the same. The general shape and dimensions are very similar but I noticed it is resin filled meaning the drivers are encased in resin vs being stuffed in a slot inside the shells. This makes a difference in build quality IMO. Means these should be hard as nails for build. The other slight differences is the thickness of the shells are just ever so slightly bulkier vs the NX7 shells. The more I listen to these the more I am thinking these earphones are solid for the price range and worth a bit more. However with the caveat that your much better off using your own cables and tips.

The included tips and cables are just throw ins. No reason to even consider the $55 version I would go for the $50 version as you can now throw on the Rain-JET a much better cable. The stock cable is exactly the type of cable you will throw in your pile of stock cables and forget about. The Stock tips works but does not optimize sound from the earphones.  I do recommend a pure copper variety as something like pure silver might be a bit much for the treble end on these.

I am using the stock cable that came with the Rose QT9-MK2 which is a solid copper cable.  So much better and a set of symbio W tips and now we are talking. These aren't gonna win any type of best of award or anything like that but they do have some solid dynamics the old Tin T2 could never achieve with a surprising amount of detail for the money.  These have more bass authority and more technical vs the T2+.  I will do a more complete comparison vs the T2+ on my review.

These are exactly the type of earphones you can gift to a loved one that is just starting out in the hobby and will be a trojan towards better audio. These remind me a bit of the Fiio FD5 in tuning as well as the overall dynamic sound quality, balancing and tonality is what reminds me of the FD5. I think for the money these are most definitely a good sounding earphone.


----------



## scratchmassive

Saw this on the Linsoul discord


----------



## slex

scratchmassive said:


> Saw this on the Linsoul discord





vs



🤣😊


----------



## Penon

BQEYZ SUMMER   





https://penonaudio.com/bqeyz-summer.html


----------



## H T T

Penon said:


> BQEYZ SUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/bqeyz-summer.html



I placed my order earlier today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, not the KZ I remember. (in a very good way.)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Super early impression on the KZ DQ6: 
Pretty well tuned V-shaped iem. Bass is elevated and is on the tighter side for this price range and texture is pretty impressive. Mids are recessed but not too much. Treble is probably the area where some might think it is too much or fine, to me it is a bit peaky.

I definitely take this over the Blon BL-01. But we see how it stacks up against my favorite budget iem, being the mesh modded Bl-03 after I had some more time.


----------



## sutosuto

RikudouGoku said:


> Super early impression on the KZ DQ6:
> Pretty well tuned V-shaped iem. Bass is elevated and is on the tighter side for this price range and texture is pretty impressive. Mids are recessed but not too much. Treble is probably the area where some might think it is too much or fine, to me it is a bit peaky.
> 
> I definitely take this over the Blon BL-01. But we see how it stacks up against my favorite budget iem, being the mesh modded Bl-03 after I had some more time.


Glad you like it. You should try CCA CKX too 🤣😂 small shell yet big soundstage.
I am wondering how they place the drivers, it is so compact.


----------



## RikudouGoku

sutosuto said:


> Glad you like it. You should try CCA CKX too 🤣😂 small shell yet big soundstage.
> I am wondering how they place the drivers, it is so compact.


Not going to spend more on low tier stuff though. I am looking at EST iems for proper upgrades. 

I had the lowest expectation from the DQ6 of the stuff I ordered, fortunately I didnt get dissapointed.


----------



## scratchmassive

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, not the KZ I remember. (in a very good way.)


Amazing photos mate! And you found the perfect backdrop to complement. What do camera do you use?


----------



## RikudouGoku

YUIN G2A


----------



## RikudouGoku

scratchmassive said:


> Amazing photos mate! And you found the perfect backdrop to complement. What do camera do you use?


Thanks!

I am just using the LG (rip) G7 with a macro lens adapter (this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32692649518.html ).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yincrow RW-2000


----------



## RikudouGoku

IKKO OH10


----------



## jwbrent

H T T said:


> I placed my order earlier today.



Looks like a nice set, I hope you’re thrilled after you get it. 👍


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> IKKO OH10



Apt name for this set.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jwbrent said:


> Apt name for this set.


Indeed, must be the heaviest iem I have.  Guess its for body builders wanting to work out their ears.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

RikudouGoku said:


> IKKO OH10


I’m curious about your thoughts on them, If you could compare them to xba-n3 i would be grateful


----------



## RikudouGoku

prawdziwysimone said:


> I’m curious about your thoughts on them, If you could compare them to xba-n3 i would be grateful


Will in due time. School work is taking most of my time now so I dont have much music time left...


----------



## jmwant

Cayin is releasing a Single DD IEM, the Fantasy. The pricing is yet to be announced.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> I had the lowest expectation from the DQ6 of the stuff I ordered, fortunately I didnt get dissapointed.


I don’t know if I’m a little offended .  JK.  I guess my 2c were worth just that much.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 7, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> I don’t know if I’m a little offended .  JK.  I guess my 2c were worth just that much.



Haha (Sorry to KZ fanboys), but my 2 cents is that KZ has kind of lost its way in recent times. I mean they were my first CHIFI gateway drug when I first came to the CHIFI hobby, they are still one of the stakeholders in the sub $50 market, but the past few months their rep hasn't been helped with their almost weekly sidegradish releases and trying to breach the $100 mark with the AS16 and ASX which weren't well received. I would rather they spend some time on tuning well and slowing down their releases, rather than going for the highest driver count nuclear race and spamming releases. Their release strategy (including sister company CCA) is kind of throwing as much stuff on a wall and hoping something finally sticks (and burning a lot of early consumers beta tester guinea pigs in the meantime).

Thankfully it seems DQ6 is something unique and they managed to get it right. Maybe I'll get one at the next sales!


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Haha (Sorry to KZ fanboys), but my 2 cents is that KZ has kind of lost its way in recent times. I mean they were my first CHIFI gateway drug when I first came to the CHIFI hobby, they are still one of the stakeholders in the sub $50 market, but the past few months their rep hasn't been helped with their almost weekly sidegradish releases and trying to breach the $100 mark with the AS16 and ASX which weren't well received. I would rather they spend some time on tuning well and slowing down their releases, rather than going for the highest driver count nuclear race and spamming releases. Their release strategy (including sister company CCA) is kind of throwing as much stuff on a wall and hoping something finally sticks (and burning a lot of early consumers beta tester guinea pigs in the meantime).
> 
> Thankfully it seems DQ6 is something unique and they managed to get it right. Maybe I'll get one at the next sales!


Don't forget CCA. They finally got it right with the CSN, too! Hard to beat the tuning as such a low price. 
Cheers to KZ and CCA!


----------



## astermk

I think an aspect of KZ's sales strategy that you guys might be missing is that saturating the market with dozens of models works, because it keeps a steady hype train going and makes your brand dominate in media presence vs. others, and you can find various companies in various industries utilizing this to dominate (example: smartphones, Samsung and Xiaomi) The biweekly spam of models is probably what affords KZ the opportunity to order BAs in massive volumes too, and bulk buying on this scale cuts costs, and that, I'm willing to guess, is what makes KZ able to sell their IEMs for so cheap. And I'd guess that at least some of their IEMs are released to clear out leftover driver stock periodically. It's frustrating, but it's kind of a necessary evil.

Besides, in addition to KZ beating everyone in driver counts, I also think they have improved their tuning game massively since a few years ago, and their IEMs are some of  the coolest looking you can get on the cheap. Design is a big factor for why someone might choose one IEM over another, because IEMs are frequently worn in public. They're fashion almost as much as they're a tool, to many people.


----------



## speedfiend

RikudouGoku said:


> Super early impression on the KZ DQ6:
> Pretty well tuned V-shaped iem. Bass is elevated and is on the tighter side for this price range and texture is pretty impressive. Mids are recessed but not too much. Treble is probably the area where some might think it is too much or fine, to me it is a bit peaky.
> 
> I definitely take this over the Blon BL-01. But we see how it stacks up against my favorite budget iem, being the mesh modded Bl-03 after I had some more time.


In that case, you need to roll the cable on the DQ6 and get rid of that sneaky peaky treble. A balanced copper + SPC mix cable would do nicely.


----------



## speedfiend

baskingshark said:


> Haha (Sorry to KZ fanboys), but my 2 cents is that KZ has kind of lost its way in recent times. I mean they were my first CHIFI gateway drug when I first came to the CHIFI hobby, they are still one of the stakeholders in the sub $50 market, but the past few months their rep hasn't been helped with their almost weekly sidegradish releases and trying to breach the $100 mark with the AS16 and ASX which weren't well received. I would rather they spend some time on tuning well and slowing down their releases, rather than going for the highest driver count nuclear race and spamming releases. Their release strategy (including sister company CCA) is kind of throwing as much stuff on a wall and hoping something finally sticks (and burning a lot of early consumers beta tester guinea pigs in the meantime).
> 
> Thankfully it seems DQ6 is something unique and they managed to get it right. Maybe I'll get one at the next sales!


It makes me wonder if the DQ6 is a KZ inhouse design or if it's an OEM. The tuning of the 3 DDs is too reference V compared to the usual KZ house sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

speedfiend said:


> In that case, you need to roll the cable on the DQ6 and get rid of that sneaky peaky treble. A balanced copper + SPC mix cable would do nicely.


Never used the stock cable and the stock tips lol.


----------



## speedfiend

RikudouGoku said:


> Never used the stock cable and the stock tips lol.


Haha, I fully understand, I tossed both the stock cable and tips as soon as I opened the box and saw them...

The more I listen to the DQ6, the more it makes me want to take a listen to the UM 3DT. Seriously wondering how different the 2 triple DD IEM sound.


----------



## JEHL

scratchmassive said:


> Saw this on the Linsoul discord


Oracle's pinna gain emulation seems to be an entire 1kHz late.


----------



## RikudouGoku

YUIN G2A impressions:

Bass is very clean and is very tight and fast, but it’s because the quantity is extremely low. Lacks quite a lot of texture. Rumble is pretty much non-existent and extension is horrible.

Mids are…actually somewhat recessed. But quality is very good, especially with the female vocals. Although male vocals lack quite a lot of warmth and is too thin.

Treble is very good because of the airiness and the detail is very good.

Technicalities are very good as well with the most notable being the soundstage and the airy treble is a big factor here. Tonality is leaning towards brightness and is bass-rolled V-shaped.

Compared with the KSC75 (parts express headband), the mids and treble are better on the G2A due to them being more detailed and resolution is better, although the mids aren’t recessed on the KSC75. BUT the bass is a lot better on the KSC75 for my library. It is simply lacking too much on the G2A.

The comfort however isn’t really good for me, the pads make my ears itch more than the KSC75 and the ear clips are made out of hard plastic and doesn’t offer you much flexibility and adjustability.

Which made me pull out the ear clips from the KSC75 and fortunately they actually fit the G2A and made it a bit more comfortable. This did change the sound, the mids aren’t recessed any longer and I believe it is because the stock clips made me get a bad fit. So, tonality is just bass-rolled bright-neutral, instead of having the characteristics of a V-shaped sound (recessed mids).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yincrow RW-2000 impressions:

Bass is very clean and is fun at the same time due to the boost. Speed, tightness and texture are top tier.

Mids are excellent with very good tonality for both male and female vocals and clarity/detail are very good despite the high bass quantity.

Treble is airy as most buds are and treble extension is good as well, very non-fatiguing but detailed treble.

Technicalities are very good but most notable is the huge soundstage and that the timbre is excellent as most buds.

Comparison with the Yincrow X6:

The sub-bass is lower on the RW-2000 and doesn’t rumble as much either. Extension is similar. But otherwise, the speed, tightness and texture are better on the RW-2000 while the overall bass is very similar.

Mids and treble are a lot better on the RW-2000 and the tonality is brighter than the warm X6 and is more neutral than the X6.

Technicalities and overall resolution are leagues ahead on the RW-2000.

This might be my favorite bud and worthy of being called a TOTL bud.


----------



## FlacFan

speedfiend said:


> Haha, I fully understand, I tossed both the stock cable and tips as soon as I opened the box and saw them...
> 
> The more I listen to the DQ6, the more it makes me want to take a listen to the UM 3DT. Seriously wondering how different the 2 triple DD IEM sound.





RikudouGoku said:


> Never used the stock cable and the stock tips lol.



Which tips are you guys using, if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FlacFan said:


> Which tips are you guys using, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers.


Elecom EHP-CAP20 Large


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ikko OH10 impressions:

Why didn’t I get this when it was first released?????????

Bass is very well textured and has a lot of quantity, pretty close to basshead quantity BUT it is very tight and clean so it doesn’t muddy up the rest of the sound like usual basshead quantity of bass would do.

Mids are a bit recessed but tonality and timbre are excellent. And detail is good as well despite the huge bass.

Treble is quite airy and sounds very natural as well without being shouty.

Mids and treble are very similar to the Sony XBA-N3 in timbre and coherency. Very impressive.

The bass on this is actually the most similar iem I have to the Dunu Zen bass. So, if you want to experience the Zen bass (which is my nr 1 iem in bass) then the OH10 is a budget way to do that. (it definitely doesn’t have as much texture as the Zen, but compensates with more quantity and the tightness and speed are very similar.) It also reminds me of the Dunu EST112 bass.

I know there are some people that have asked me what iem to upgrade to from the OH10 and I am honestly not sure (yet) after hearing it lol.


----------



## cqtek

RikudouGoku said:


> Ikko OH10 impressions:
> 
> Why didn’t I get this when it was first released?????????
> 
> ...



The Ikko OH1 and OH10 share almost the same frequency response, according to my measurements. But the technical advantage of the OH10 over its little brother is great, surpassing it in every way.
I have several IEMS that share similar tuning and perhaps that's why they didn't surprise me as much.
NF Audio is coming out with a new model called the NA2+.
The OH10 and the NA2/NM2 have a similar FR....
If NF Audio does something similar to what Ikko did with the OH10, that is, not change the tuning, but improve it at every point, I would like a OH10 vs NA2+ battle. But if NF Audio does the same with the NA2+ as they did with the NM2+ (changing the profile by reducing bass and emphasizing high mids), there will be no comparison possible.
As it is a profile I like (OH10, NA2, NM2...) I would like to know which brand is able to squeeze this curve on a technical level: bass capacity, texture, speed, bringing the first half of the mids closer, improving the analytical capacity of the whole...


----------



## InvisibleInk

cqtek said:


> The Ikko OH1 and OH10 share almost the same frequency response, according to my measurements. But the technical advantage of the OH10 over its little brother is great, surpassing it in every way.
> I have several IEMS that share similar tuning and perhaps that's why they didn't surprise me as much.
> NF Audio is coming out with a new model called the NA2+.
> The OH10 and the NA2/NM2 have a similar FR....
> ...


Can’t wait for the NA2+ release. That, and the etymotic EVO are the IEMs I’m most anticipating.


----------



## IEMusic

InvisibleInk said:


> Can’t wait for the NA2+ release. That, and the etymotic EVO are the IEMs I’m most anticipating.


Yep!


----------



## speedfiend

FlacFan said:


> Which tips are you guys using, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers.


I use the stock Dunu grey/blue. The TRI clear/green also works well and is a bit wider bore. Basically anything I have laying around, it's all better than the KZ stock tips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cqtek said:


> The Ikko OH1 and OH10 share almost the same frequency response, according to my measurements. But the technical advantage of the OH10 over its little brother is great, surpassing it in every way.
> I have several IEMS that share similar tuning and perhaps that's why they didn't surprise me as much.
> NF Audio is coming out with a new model called the NA2+.
> The OH10 and the NA2/NM2 have a similar FR....
> ...


Damn!

Hopefully they know what they are doing with that extra bass the NA2 has over the OH10. Because it might be too much.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Should be available this week.



Here it comes!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/post-16286466


----------



## RikudouGoku

Review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-est-112.25063/reviews#review-25660

S+

Had to add S- and S+ into my ranking list after this.   
New flagship:


----------



## chickenmoon

The Toneking Blade, Moondrop Aria, NS Audio NS3 (Enhanced Bass) and KZ EDX have arrived. I have a bit of time with each and none is bad which is good but, gosh, the EDX has no right to sound so good for so little money. It'll be interesting to pit it against the Turii when I get it, cheapest vs most expensive.

I've got QKZ VK4 coming next, NS4, MT100 Pro, Reecho SG-3 and TFZ Live X (maybe that one was a mistake but it was very nicely discounted so couldn't resist checking that gold-plated dynamic) soon, Turii hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> The Toneking Blade, Moondrop Aria, NS Audio NS3 (Enhanced Bass) and KZ EDX have arrived. I have a bit of time with each and none is bad which is good but, gosh, the EDX has no right to sound so good for so little money. It'll be interesting to pit it against the Turii when I get it, cheapest vs most expensive.
> 
> I've got QKZ VK4 coming next, NS4, MT100 Pro, Reecho SG-3 and TFZ Live X (maybe that one was a mistake but it was very nicely discounted so couldn't resist checking that gold-plated dynamic) soon, Turii hasn't shipped yet.


How do the Blade, Aria and NS3 compare to each other?


----------



## chickenmoon

Ace Bee said:


> How do the Blade, Aria and NS3 compare to each other?


I've obviously had little time with them so these will be quick first impressions only.

Blade is on the warmer side with thick bass and some upper mid lift but no obvious peak that struck me so far.  At lower volume they'll feel quite dark sounding but aren't anywhere as warm as the Lucifer but when I push the volume the upper mids become more prominent. Clarity and separation is good, there is some air, they are OK I think.  They have no visible vents of any kind but surprisingly I get no flex or pressure/suction effect at all and they seem to behave as if they were front-vented.  They have heavy metal shells with glossy finish similar to that of the TFZ No3 Ti while the shape is somewhere between that of the No3 Ti and the MS1 Mermaid.

The Aria is another variation of the Kanas/KP/KxxS/Starfield series with what appear to be anodized aluminum shells this time. They are quite relaxed sounding but not as warm as the Blade and have some peak somewhere in the treble that I don't particularly like like with the KP but I can live with it. The distinctive feature soundwise is a sense of space/volume/amplitude which probably means they have big/good soundstage. I think they are OK too.

NS3 appealed to me less than the other two, probably because it's more of a reference tuning than them. I found them a bit too bright quite quickly but that's probably just by contrast with the others. I get the same with the NS5 MKII and then when I get used to them they feel just fine and can stay on them for several days although I wish they had more air which I think they lack a bit (the NS5).

That's all I can say for now, and yeah the EDX ended feeling a bit bright after a few hours but it's so pleasant and engaging as well as no slouch technically, amazing value.

I listened to EDM only so far with all.


----------



## chickenmoon

Measurements:


----------



## dw1narso

looks like if we can tone down the 5KHz on EDX, it would be really good winner... (easy to do if having PEQ)


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> I've obviously had little time with them so these will be quick first impressions only.
> 
> Blade is on the warmer side with thick bass and some upper mid lift but no obvious peak that struck me so far.  At lower volume they'll feel quite dark sounding but aren't anywhere as warm as the Lucifer but when I push the volume the upper mids become more prominent. Clarity and separation is good, there is some air, they are OK I think.  They have no visible vents of any kind but surprisingly I get no flex or pressure/suction effect at all and they seem to behave as if they were front-vented.  They have heavy metal shells with glossy finish similar to that of the TFZ No3 Ti while the shape is somewhere between that of the No3 Ti and the MS1 Mermaid.
> 
> ...


Overall I believe Aria would be more to my preference. Thank you.


----------



## Ace Bee

Can anyone suggest a good audio file downsamplng software? Free or cracked version - any will do. Setting up Foobar for downsampling is a bit lengthy, hence do not want to attempt that again. Had to visit numerous sites before it works properly. And do not want soundforge, somehow it felt like the output files have lesser quality, than Foobar converted ones. Can anyone suggest some alternative?


----------



## saldsald

chickenmoon said:


> The Toneking Blade, Moondrop Aria, NS Audio NS3 (Enhanced Bass) and KZ EDX have arrived. I have a bit of time with each and none is bad which is good but, gosh, the EDX has no right to sound so good for so little money. It'll be interesting to pit it against the Turii when I get it, cheapest vs most expensive.
> 
> I've got QKZ VK4 coming next, NS4, MT100 Pro, Reecho SG-3 and TFZ Live X (maybe that one was a mistake but it was very nicely discounted so couldn't resist checking that gold-plated dynamic) soon, Turii hasn't shipped yet.


You need to try the TRN MT1


----------



## Ace Bee

Ace Bee said:


> Can anyone suggest a good audio file downsamplng software? Free or cracked version - any will do. Setting up Foobar for downsampling is a bit lengthy, hence do not want to attempt that again. Had to visit numerous sites before it works properly. And do not want soundforge, somehow it felt like the output files have lesser quality, than Foobar converted ones. Can anyone suggest some alternative?


Never mind, figured it out on Foobar2000 myself.


----------



## chickenmoon

Ace Bee said:


> Can anyone suggest a good audio file downsamplng software? Free or cracked version - any will do. Setting up Foobar for downsampling is a bit lengthy, hence do not want to attempt that again. Had to visit numerous sites before it works properly. And do not want soundforge, somehow it felt like the output files have lesser quality, than Foobar converted ones. Can anyone suggest some alternative?


I generally use SoX, it's a command line tool but there are some GUI frontends for it to be found. R8Brain free is good also. Otherwise you can check the online comparison tool for other options. (All links below)

http://sox.sourceforge.net/
https://www.voxengo.com/product/r8brain/
https://src.infinitewave.ca/


----------



## chickenmoon

saldsald said:


> You need to try the TRN MT1



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> I generally use SoX, it's a command line tool but there are some GUI frontends for it to be found. R8Brain free is good also. Otherwise you can check the online comparison tool for other options. (All links below)
> 
> http://sox.sourceforge.net/
> https://www.voxengo.com/product/r8brain/
> https://src.infinitewave.ca/


I figured out how to do via foobar2000. Much better.


----------



## saldsald

chickenmoon said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.


It has the same driver as the EDX but different/better tuning.


----------



## chickenmoon

saldsald said:


> It has the same driver as the EDX but different/better tuning.



Bought!


----------



## Strifeff7

chickenmoon said:


> Bought!


please include the VK4 in your comparison, 👍


----------



## JEHL

So I just saw this review https://crinacle.com/2021/04/09/seeaudio-yume-review-one-trick-wonder/ and I THINK there's really nothing that hasn't been said before but 2 points that caught me off guard. Both related to the DD.

That he seems to run into the opposite problem of what he expects out of a bass boosted IEM. Namely that the Yume has enough subbass but leaves him wanting more midbass. So I guess good for EDM and whatever music uses pipe organ.
That despite being a DD, it has BA like tightness and authority (or lack of rather).

Which led me to looking this up.





So AFAIK, it's a general agreement that the IER-Z1R is considered basshead's endgame (ignoring limited edition IEMs).

Is the difference between them from about 40-200Hz what he's refering to?


----------



## cqtek

chickenmoon said:


> Measurements:



It is curious to compare your graphs with mine. From the model we have in common (NS Audio NS3 Bass Enhanced Version), I see that your measurements don't have the resonance peak around 8kHz (which is very good), but I see a certain drop in the sub-bass area.

By the way, I read that you are expecting several models, among them a NS4, is it the NS Audio NS4? I haven't seen any information about them...
I still like both NS Audio models I have (NS3 and NS5 MkII, both Bass Enhanced) very much and they are references to compare in their price range. So I'd like to read some of your impressions about the two models.
So, any new model from NS Audio would be good news for me.


----------



## dharmasteve (Apr 10, 2021)

In a few days I should have the BGVP NS9. A double dynamic driver with titanium-plated silicone composite diaphragm and seven Knowles and Sonion BA's each side. I was trying to hold back from buying more IEMs, (I have way too many and can only listen to one at a time). I should get it next week and will give my initial impressions and then more over time. @cleg said it takes time to burn in, in his Youtube review. A very affordable IEM for the specs.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> So I just saw this review https://crinacle.com/2021/04/09/seeaudio-yume-review-one-trick-wonder/ and I THINK there's really nothing that hasn't been said before but 2 points that caught me off guard. Both related to the DD.
> 
> That he seems to run into the opposite problem of what he expects out of a bass boosted IEM. Namely that the Yume has enough subbass but leaves him wanting more midbass. So I guess good for EDM and whatever music uses pipe organ.
> That despite being a DD, it has BA like tightness and authority (or lack of rather).
> ...



I haven't tried the See Audio Yume, but I auditioned the Sony IER Z1R a few weeks back.

Z1R's Bass is superb, should please any basshead ............................................... *IF* you can get a good fit. The fit with stock accessories was worse than the BLON BL-03 for me, YMMV. The Z1R is also V shaped (sounded more V shaped than the above graph) so some elements in the mids are missing. I know even at summitFI pricing, there is no one set that is perfect for all music genres and sonic preferences, but midlovers will probably need to look elsewhere.

I see the Z1R is usually ranked in the top 10 of some audiophiles' best IEMs, and it's nice sounding, but I do think there are huge diminishing returns too as per most TOTL sets when compared to midfi sets.


----------



## chickenmoon

Strifeff7 said:


> please include the VK4 in your comparison, 👍



I don't have it yet but will when I do.


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the See Audio Yume, but I auditioned the Sony IER Z1R a few weeks back.
> 
> Z1R's Bass is superb, should please any basshead ............................................... *IF* you can get a good fit. The fit with stock accessories was worse than the BLON BL-03 for me, YMMV. The Z1R is also V shaped (sounded more V shaped than the above graph) so some elements in the mids are missing. I know even at summitFI pricing, there is no one set that is perfect for all music genres and sonic preferences, but midlovers will probably need to look elsewhere.
> 
> I see the Z1R is usually ranked in the top 10 of some audiophiles' best IEMs, and it's nice sounding, but I do think there are huge diminishing returns too as per most TOTL sets when compared to midfi sets.


Actually for all I know, no one has actually obtained a good fit out of the IER-Z1R, and possibly no one possibly ever will, since every single review I've ever seen of it mentions the atrocious fit, so I felt like mentioning it would count as Captain Obvious. 

As for the way they graph? I think I'd prefer the Yume from 1kHz and over. Even the Yume probably has too much from 4kHz to about 8kHz (although how much of this is real is hard to tell due to resonance) for me.


----------



## Strifeff7

JEHL said:


> So I just saw this review https://crinacle.com/2021/04/09/seeaudio-yume-review-one-trick-wonder/ and I THINK there's really nothing that hasn't been said before but 2 points that caught me off guard. Both related to the DD.
> 
> That he seems to run into the opposite problem of what he expects out of a bass boosted IEM. Namely that the Yume has enough subbass but leaves him wanting more midbass. So I guess good for EDM and whatever music uses pipe organ.
> That despite being a DD, it has BA like tightness and authority (or lack of rather).
> ...


the bass perceived quantity doesn't always align with how much db is the bass lifted,
but the mid and treble also affect it.
for example item A and B have the same bass quantity in a frequency graph,
but the item B could sound more bassy because it have less upper mid or lower treble energy.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> I see the Z1R is usually ranked in the top 10 of some audiophiles' best IEMs, and it's nice sounding, but I do think there are huge diminishing returns too as per most


It is so tempting,  at least for me, to get a "TOTL" whatever that means, which may vary from person to person, BUT, in addition to diminishing returns, I ask myself, how much time have I devoted to exploring the many IEMs I already have? Have I got the best out of them?

Like @dharmasteve, I am desperately trying to resist buying more IEMs to see how much time I will devote to rediscovery of the "draw-dwellers", as someone on head-fi so eloquently put it.

Do not hold me to that, I am sure I will relent at some stage, the question is how soon?


----------



## JEHL

Strifeff7 said:


> the bass perceived quantity doesn't always align with how much db is the bass lifted,
> but the mid and treble also affect it.
> for example item A and B have the same bass quantity in a frequency graph,
> but the item B could sound more bassy because it have less upper mid or lower treble energy.


Considering that the mids and treble before the rolloff are tuned basically IEF neutral PERFECT on the Yume, seems extremely unlikely that they are the culprit. He seems to specifically draw issue(?) at the bass shelf dropping too fast.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the See Audio Yume, but I auditioned the Sony IER Z1R a few weeks back.
> 
> Z1R's Bass is superb, should please any basshead ............................................... *IF* you can get a good fit. The fit with stock accessories was worse than the BLON BL-03 for me, YMMV. The Z1R is also V shaped (sounded more V shaped than the above graph) so some elements in the mids are missing. I know even at summitFI pricing, there is no one set that is perfect for all music genres and sonic preferences, but midlovers will probably need to look elsewhere.
> 
> I see the Z1R is usually ranked in the top 10 of some audiophiles' best IEMs, and it's nice sounding, but I do think there are huge diminishing returns too as per most TOTL sets when compared to midfi sets.


Makes me wonder if they will release the Z1R MK2 with improved fit. Like they kinda did with the XBA-N series from the XBA-A series.







https://www.sony.jp/headphone/special/park/products_ba/tech11.html


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> As for the way they graph? I think I'd prefer the Yume from 1kHz and over. Even the Yume probably has too much from 4kHz to about 8kHz (although how much of this is real is hard to tell due to resonance) for me.



I personally haven't heard the Yume as I said, but a few friends of mine who own it say it is lacking in bass (they are not bassheads BTW), and that the bass drop is more apparent than the above graphs. I hope to try it one day though.


As per the usual adage, graphs don't tell the full story. IMHO, graphs are a rough indication of the FR and tonality and I use them as a gatekeeper for whether one will like or dislike the sound.
But when it comes to some subjective elements like soundstage, timbral accuracy, microdetails, imaging, instrument separation, one will need to actually listen, rather than depend on graphs. Perhaps transients can be seen on some non standard FR graphs, but there's still much that we can't tell from standard graphs.

Even 2 IEMs with the same bass quantities on graphs (eg BA bass and DD bass), can sound very different even though the bass portion graphs similarly. DD bass generally seems to have more decay and movement of air compared to unvented BA bass types.

Likewise everyone has different ear anatomies and pinna gain and even hearing health and playing volumes (Fletcher Munson Curve) and this can affect the perception of the upper mids region and treble. Even on the same graph, a 70 year old is gonna perceive the treble region very different from a 17 year old I suppose.






ChrisOc said:


> It is so tempting,  at least for me, to get a "TOTL" whatever that means, which may vary from person to person, BUT, in addition to diminishing returns, I ask myself, how much time have I devoted to exploring the many IEMs I already have? Have I got the best out of them?
> 
> Like @dharmasteve, I am desperately trying to resist buying more IEMs to see how much time I will devote to rediscovery of the "draw-dwellers", as someone on head-fi so eloquently put it.
> 
> Do not hold me to that, I am sure I will relent at some stage, the question is how soon?



Well it may be a good idea once you know your favoured sound signature to perhaps just go all in and purchase a TOTL set and call it a day (and leave the hobby for a few years). Might save some money in the long term rather than buying multiple pokemon sidegrades. But haha, we know that's not how it works, sometimes the journey in this audiophile hobby is more exciting than the destination, like trying out different IEMs with different sound signatures and discussing with the rest.

As per the aforementioned discussed diminishing returns, the real sweetspot in this hobby for price to performance ratio lies in the budget-midfi segment rather than at the TOTL area. But as usual YMMV, some folks don't mind paying over the odds to chase the last few % in sonic fidelity. Also a big caveat: you can't unhear TOTL sets --> sometimes that makes so called lower rung IEMs permanently sound not as fantastic after hearing a summitFI IEM.

But really, the most important thing is to enjoy what we have. I have to say price doesn't really correlate with sound quality in this hobby at times, if a $5 (legit) USD Sony MH755 can give one audio nirvana, why not. The barrier to enter this hobby has been lowered the past few years with the evolution of CHIFI, so it's quite a great time to be in this hobby, we can have a small taste of "audiophiledom" without needing to sell a kidney.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the See Audio Yume, but I auditioned the Sony IER Z1R a few weeks back.
> 
> Z1R's Bass is superb, should please any basshead ............................................... *IF* you can get a good fit. The fit with stock accessories was worse than the BLON BL-03 for me, YMMV. The Z1R is also V shaped (sounded more V shaped than the above graph) so some elements in the mids are missing. I know even at summitFI pricing, there is no one set that is perfect for all music genres and sonic preferences, but midlovers will probably need to look elsewhere.
> 
> I see the Z1R is usually ranked in the top 10 of some audiophiles' best IEMs, and it's nice sounding, but I do think there are huge diminishing returns too as per most TOTL sets when compared to midfi sets.



have you tested the M9 too by any chance? a have a feeling you would like it more


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> have you tested the M9 too by any chance? a have a feeling you would like it more



Haven't tested that one friend, but it is also another one with excellent reviews. K i shall go down to my local shop soonish to check it out.

Pray tell if you have tried or owned it, please give us an appetizer of how it is?


----------



## someguyontheinternet

I've had the AME J1UX for a couple of days now and was very positively surprised when first listening with them. Previously the only IEM I owned was the Meze Rai Solo and to me the J1UX just smashes the Rai Solo. It's everything I wanted the Rai Solo to be for a fun listening experience and costs less even if I include express shipping and import taxes/fees from Korea to Germany (just below 150$ total). The J1UX sounds a lot clearer to me and the bass feels like actual bass. After listening to full size headphones most of the time the lack of bass and clarity of the Rai Solo made me doubt wether I can enjoy listening with IEMs as much as with headphones, but the J1UX definitely cleared that doubt for me.
I'm currently comparing them to Moondrop's Aria and Starfield which I got just 2 days ago and the sound quality of the J1UX does not seem to be inferior to me. For the music I listened to on them so far I actually prefer the J1UX. It makes me wonder what the J1UR without boosted bass sounds like (and the significantly more expensive rest of AME's lineup).
Since I'm pretty new to the whole IEM thing I don't know how much my impression is worth though. There also dont seem to be many reviews on the J1UX so far.

This one I found is in korean. I can understand korean to a decent level and the overall impressions seem to be overwhelmingly positive, but seems to be a little outdated since my pair came with 2-pin connectors instead of mmcx:


This one also seems to be pretty positive:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ame-j1ux.24860/
This review also seems to be a little outdated, since my pair came with 2-pin connectors and Comply foam tips. The FR graph seems to match the one on the J1UX's box though so I assume that the sound has not changed significantly.

If there is someone else who owns or has listened to the J1UX, I would greatly appreciate additional opinions.


----------



## JEHL

If graphs told the whole story, for Crinacle, Solderdude, Amir, BGGAR and probably many others with measurement rigs, writing reviews would be a waste of time for them... But I think we all know that this couldn't be farther from the truth.

... Wonder if I'll live long enough to see a shape shifting measurement rig.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Haven't tested that one friend, but it is also another one with excellent reviews. K i shall go down to my local shop soonish to check it out.
> 
> Pray tell if you have tried or owned it, please give us an appetizer of how it is?



I've tested the M7 and and M9 last year, didn't think much about the M7, but the M9 is nice.. smooth and warm sounding for an all BA. they both sounded similar, but the M7 sounded more veiled compared to the M9. sadly the Z1R was not available when i tested them.



ChrisOc said:


> It is so tempting,  at least for me, to get a "TOTL" whatever that means, which may vary from person to person, BUT, in addition to diminishing returns, I ask myself, how much time have I devoted to exploring the many IEMs I already have? Have I got the best out of them?
> 
> Like @dharmasteve, I am desperately trying to resist buying more IEMs to see how much time I will devote to rediscovery of the "draw-dwellers", as someone on head-fi so eloquently put it.
> 
> Do not hold me to that, I am sure I will relent at some stage, the question is how soon?



 i also used to contemplate whether i should but TOTL stuff (the PP8 being one of my target, and i always want to try the Z1R).. even my wife once asked why didn't i just buy a good TOTL one and just be done with   

but i think (well, at least for me) i will always get bored in the future anyways.
i found the sweet spot on my mid-tier benchmarks like the ER4XR, LZ A7, and MT100. as of now they're enough reason for me not to buy anything higher.


----------



## chickenmoon (Apr 10, 2021)

cqtek said:


> It is curious to compare your graphs with mine. From the model we have in common (NS Audio NS3 Bass Enhanced Version), I see that your measurements don't have the resonance peak around 8kHz (which is very good), but I see a certain drop in the sub-bass area.
> 
> By the way, I read that you are expecting several models, among them a NS4, is it the NS Audio NS4? I haven't seen any information about them...
> I still like both NS Audio models I have (NS3 and NS5 MkII, both Bass Enhanced) very much and they are references to compare in their price range. So I'd like to read some of your impressions about the two models.
> So, any new model from NS Audio would be good news for me.



With regards to measurements, there is a not too elevated (5 or 6 dB I guess) resonant peak generally at 7kHz in my graphs. From my limited testing when I did set up my measurement "rig" it would seem that the larger the diameter of the coupling tube the lower the frequency of the resonance and amplitude seemed to increase the more distance there was between driver and mic. I have a coupling tube of a relatively large diameter and it of rather short length. With a few earphones resonance shows at a higher frequency however which must be due to their geometry I guess as all mesurements I do use the same tips and same insertion depth.

As for the sub-bass roll-off, well, all my measurements should be consistent with each other and that's the main thing. Otherwise, I measure with a cheap Dayton mic without using calibration/compensation of any kind and use Flare Audio Audiophile foamies as tips which may account for some roll-off although I also measured with silicon tips for comparison a few times and it didn't seem to make a significant difference to the bass response/roll off.  Now I must say that I find graphs that show bass increasing all the way to the lowest frequencies to be unrealistic. My belief is that drivers roll-off both sides of the frequency spectrum. I know by experience that the microphone picks ambient low frequency vibrations and that they show on measurement graphs so I measure only at night when road traffic and other human activity is at the minimum leaving only nearby passing train to visibly affect the bass response lifting the bass by a few dB at 35Hz. With some type of smoothing it lifts the whole lower bass range as shown on these graphs I find unrealistic. Not saying my graphs are right and others are wrong, just relating my observations and beliefs about the matter.

Yes I am getting the NS Audio NS4, it's supposed to have Harman type tuning. A few seller on Aliexpress carry it. I am uncertain whether it's newer or older than the second generation NS3 and the NS5 MKII.

I like the NS5 MKII a lot. I have the Extra bass model. It's similar to the Oxygen and they measure so similarly that I am inclined to believe they sport the same drivers.  NS5 measures with a bit less bass than the 02 and a tiny bit more upper mids. They could do with a bit more air which I think they somewhat lack a bit as I mentioned in another post above.

I can't comment on the NS3 yet as I only had 15 minutes with them yesterday and that is all so far


----------



## InvisibleInk

ChrisOc said:


> I am desperately trying to resist buying more IEMs to see how much time I will devote to rediscovery of the "draw-dwellers", as someone on head-fi so eloquently put it.


Happiness isn’t having what you want; it is wanting what you have.


----------



## H T T

JEHL said:


> So I just saw this review https://crinacle.com/2021/04/09/seeaudio-yume-review-one-trick-wonder/ and I THINK there's really nothing that hasn't been said before but 2 points that caught me off guard. Both related to the DD.
> 
> That he seems to run into the opposite problem of what he expects out of a bass boosted IEM. Namely that the Yume has enough subbass but leaves him wanting more midbass. So I guess good for EDM and whatever music uses pipe organ.
> That despite being a DD, it has BA like tightness and authority (or lack of rather).
> ...



I have some major issues but some agreement with Crinnacle's cursory review of the Yume. I have had the Yume for several weeks of casual and analytic listening. In a nutshell, my findings are  pretty similar to @Redcarmoose's stellar review. The issues with technicalities (at the price level) with the Yume are those that involve the DD (this relates to your post), not the BAs. Even those with the DD, a good amount of the issues relate to the type of music played. The Yume is also tip and source picky. Sorry for my oblique rant.

That said and to directly address your post, focusing on bass response and characteristics, yes, the Yume generally lacks authority in the bass. There is little thump or slam. This lack is primarily in percussive/plucked bass-oriented instruments like bass drums, synth bass with fast attack envelopes, and electric bass guitar. The Yume does quite well with bowed and blown bass-oriented instruments like cello and bassoon. It also does passably with slower enveloped synth bass, like wobble bass or drones. Though when the slower enveloped synth bass has more than a minimal resonance peak and the VCF is quite dialed back and or hard-synced/FM bass, I would rate that Yume's bass response as fair.

Tune Yume does very well with bass:



Weak songs:


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 10, 2021)

JEHL said:


> So I just saw this review https://crinacle.com/2021/04/09/seeaudio-yume-review-one-trick-wonder/ and I THINK there's really nothing that hasn't been said before but 2 points that caught me off guard. Both related to the DD.
> 
> That he seems to run into the opposite problem of what he expects out of a bass boosted IEM. Namely that the Yume has enough subbass but leaves him wanting more midbass. So I guess good for EDM and whatever music uses pipe organ.
> That despite being a DD, it has BA like tightness and authority (or lack of rather).
> ...





JEHL said:


> Actually for all I know, no one has actually obtained a good fit out of the IER-Z1R, and possibly no one possibly ever will, since every single review I've ever seen of it mentions the atrocious fit, so I felt like mentioning it would count as Captain Obvious.
> 
> As for the way they graph? I think I'd prefer the Yume from 1kHz and over. Even the Yume probably has too much from 4kHz to about 8kHz (although how much of this is real is hard to tell due to resonance) for me.


No one has got good fit out of the IER-Z1R? No there are lots of great fit stories. But do I wear them all the time, no. They are heavy but fit perfect. I kind of use them as a special treat. But also they are reference to all other IEMs I try.

What is the IER-Z1R?
It is very much what a frequency response graph can show but also it really is that 20% less tangible. So if FR is 80% of happiness (as far as grooving with a headphone) the rest that is harder to measure is maybe the rest? Wait, what am I saying? It IS the rest. That last 20% that is speed, soundstage, imaging etc etc.

I have only heard about 8 other big names really in flagships. I just am happy to use the IER-Z1R as (my) version of happiness. Stuff is like real life? The vocals are detailed and everything is in it’s place, complete. I don’t know.......I just don’t long for anything else.

As far as SeeAudio Yume goes, it was really confusing at the start. Basically it’s not near as technical as the IER-Z1R....wait what am I doing? Really there is no way to compare them. They don’t even belong on the same FR graph. It’s not that the Yume is really bad in anyway, it’s almost like a watercolor. A really nice impression of what’s real, but it’s not at all what is real.

With that said it’s way lower weight than the IER-Z1R and 10X less, the price. Still I find the Yume totally enjoyable! And in many ways the two are opposite really. Look at the Midrange FR and tell me there is any similarity between the two? None.

Still somehow the Yume is fun. There is the bottom end which is left out but all is forgiven. I like the idea of choosing your music for the Yume as that is true. To try and have music show you the issues the Yume has, that is possible. The style of bass is limited, but still? I can’t help the fact that I spent 30 days listening to techno and loving the Yume. The IER-Z1R would have been the whole enchilada..still at times the Yume is way way more than you give it credit for.

The difference is you have to choose your music for the Yume, but the IER-Z1R does everything. IMO

The Yume has this "globe" soundstage. So it isn't really really wide but it is forward and back, it goes way up and even low. It is a globe around your head. The Yume makes you think other IEMs are missing midrange. It's really a well done midrange, it is the Harman smoothed out and adjusted slightly in the mids. So the Yume doesn't excel at super detail except it seems like everything (treble and midrange) is filled in and complete.


----------



## cqtek

chickenmoon said:


> With regards to measurements, there is a not too elevated (5 or 6 dB I guess) resonant peak generally at 7kHz in my graphs. From my limited testing when I did set up my measurement "rig" it would seem that the larger the diameter of the coupling tube the lower the frequency of the resonance and amplitude seemed to increase the more distance there was between driver and mic. I have a coupling tube of a relatively large diameter and it of rather short length. With a few earphones resonance shows at a higher frequency however which must be due to their geometry I guess as all mesurements I do use the same tips and same insertion depth.
> 
> As for the sub-bass roll-off, well, all my measurements should be consistent with each other and that's the main thing. Otherwise, I measure with a cheap Dayton mic without using calibration/compensation of any kind and use Flare Audio Audiophile foamies as tips which may account for some roll-off although I also measured with silicon tips for comparison a few times and it didn't seem to make a significant difference to the bass response/roll off.  Now I must say that I find graphs that show bass increasing all the way to the lowest frequencies to be unrealistic. My belief is that drivers roll-off both sides of the frequency spectrum. I know by experience that the microphone picks ambient low frequency vibrations and that they show on measurement graphs so I measure only at night when road traffic and other human activity is at the minimum leaving only nearby passing train to visibly affect the bass response lifting the bass by a few dB at 35Hz. With some type of smoothing it lifts the whole lower bass range as shown on these graphs I find unrealistic. Not saying my graphs are right and others are wrong, just relating my observations and beliefs about the matter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments.

It's just an impression, but that NS4 looks like an old model, although I'm only saying that because of its design compared to the NS5 MkII...
I'd still like to see a new model.

On the other hand, I've used several mics over the years:
Dayton Audio iMM-6 (vinyl couplers and silicone tips, always the same ones when I could).
miniDSP UMIK-1 (vinyl couplers and silicone tips, always the same when I could)
IEC60318-4 (No couplers needed and I use foam tips to reduce resonance peaks).

With the IEC60318-4 I noticed that my graphs were similar to Crinacle's, in the models I happened to have, when I used their old measurement equipment.

When using vinyl couplers, I noticed that for bass and treble differences, the distance to the mic was critical. Therefore, I always measured at the same distance and with the same tips and on a foam surface.


----------



## Nimweth

InvisibleInk said:


> Happiness isn’t having what you want; it is wanting what you have.


Or as Oscar Wilde said: "There are only two tragedies in life. One is not getting what one wants. The other is getting it."


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 10, 2021)

*KZ EDX* fans! 

So, who ever has the EDX already at home, just swap the copper cable for "silver cables" and let the magic begin! Very hard to beat at its price point and then some! The latter will bring you excellent balance and clarity throughout the whole range with plenty of detail from lower bass to excellent highs! Not the muddy sound it brings from the copper cables. So, in this situation silver cables work best for the EDX. Just stick with silver cables instead. They are truly a winner at its price point!

-Clear


----------



## chickenmoon

1clearhead said:


> *KZ EDX* fans!
> 
> So, who ever has the EDX already at home, just swap the copper cable for "silver cables" and let the magic begin! Very hard to beat at its price point and then some! The latter will bring you excellent balance and clarity throughout the whole range with plenty of detail from lower bass to excellent highs! Not the muddy sound it brings from the copper cables. So, in this situation silver cables work best for the EDX. Just stick with silver cables instead. They are truly a winner at its price point!
> 
> -Clear



I use the default cable, they are not muddy at all.


----------



## InvisibleInk

1clearhead said:


> *KZ EDX* fans!
> 
> So, who ever has the EDX already at home, just swap the copper cable for "silver cables" and let the magic begin! Very hard to beat at its price point and then some! The latter will bring you excellent balance and clarity throughout the whole range with plenty of detail from lower bass to excellent highs! Not the muddy sound it brings from the copper cables. So, in this situation silver cables work best for the EDX. Just stick with silver cables instead. They are truly a winner at its price point!
> 
> -Clear


I second this. This reflects my own experience.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My modest review of the new Penon Globe:            Penon Globe 2BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile IEM


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 11, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I use the default cable, they are not muddy at all.


Good to know!...Glad it worked for you. 

No worries, this is a just a suggestion for those who had experienced this situation, like many in head-fi that complained about the muddy or congested busy songs or faster tracks.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 11, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> I second this. This reflects my own experience.


Great! 

These are so crazy cheap here in China at 35 yuan (around $5 US dollars) that I decided to pick up all five colors -porcelain white, grey, see-through black, piano black, and clear! The silver cables did it for me only at 40 yuan (around $6 US dollars). Priceless "cheapest" budget king that can take down many GIANTS in sound alone, IMHO!




To all those that have the EDX, try mounting SILVER cables!☝️...You won't regret it!

-Clear


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

received from the seller with Aliexpress Light Harmonic Mera. the speaker, as I think, is not at all original, and sound...not for 100$


----------



## nangJuice

nangJuice said:


> I'm really looking forward to checking the FH3s out in comparison to the Tin T2+ I have at home, especially since many frequent posters here have recommended I try these given my musical taste. I'll post impressions once I've had some time with them


Wow am I glad I never auditioned the FH3s earlier. I'm a big believer in never checking out gear I can't yet afford 
These totally blow away my T2+ and Blon 03s. It's not even close, but I suppose that isn't surprising given the $100 premium the FH3 commands over those sets. 

Bass: Incredibly tight and articulate. Just the right quantity for me. It feels like a really high quality subwoofer - not flabby, just the right balance to effortlessly engage you with the driving bassline of your music. As I've only really got the Bl03s and the T2+ to compare with, I find the FH3s to be the best of both worlds - very fast response, like the T2+, but perhaps a touch slower. Enough sub and mid bass, comparable to the Blons in quantity, but without muddying up the midrange one bit. At least, not that I'll find out about until I can afford to  I'm seriously impressed with the bass response on these. Even at lower volumes, they sound engaging and smile inducing.

Mids and Highs: This is where I'm completely blown away. Having never heard a multi driver set previously, my first impression with the FH3s was just "Wow, these are super clear. Like really clear!". Going back and forth between this and my other sets, I can now perceive what I can only refer to as "congestion" on the other 2 sets. In the busier parts of tracks (which is basically nearly the full length of most of the tracks in my music library!), the other sets seem to "mute" certain details. The result is basically a loss of perceived energy in the music. Logically, I'd attribute this step up in clarity to the multi driver setup in the FH3, whereas the others are single driver sets. That said, I can't say I've heard any higher tier single DD sets, so I won't make any generalisations just yet. But holy cow, I feel I can now hear stuff in my music I've never heard before! I mean, yeah, it was probably all still there if I listened closely enough, but now it just seems effortless to pick out every detail in each layer of the tracks. 

I have been using a new source for my desktop setup, which has also been somewhat of a "revelation", so I can't dismiss the possibility that there is some sort of placebo effect adding to my overall experience. I'm using the headphone out on a Motu M2 professional audio interface. I'm playing full quality wav or aiff files through a windows PC, and sometimes via an iPad (since the Motu is USB-C powered, it's super easy to swap it between sources). But when I try the FH3 out on my trusty Qudelix 5k (unbalanced, for now), I'm still experiencing that dramatic leap in clarity and quality vs the Blons and T2+. I sure feel like I struck gold with this purchase. It's got me hearing all my music in a totally new light, and I can't have asked for more than that from an upgrade! I can see why there was a general consensus about the FH3's bang for buck.

Random musings: Best fitting iems I've ever tried just using the stock standard tips which came already attached to the iems. I haven't bothered to tip roll with any of the other options as of yet, but suffice it to say, there's enough there to play around with to get the ultimate seal for your ears. Far better isolation than the T2+, and slightly better than the Blons too. I got a great seal on the Blons with some Sony hybrid tips. With this set I've found that I can't go beyond a certain volume for very long, but to be fair, I found that with the T2+ as well. I believe I'm sensitive to highs, but that said, I don't find either the FH3 or the T2+ to be too sharp/bright for my taste. On the contrary, with the newfound combo of better detail retrieval, bass quantity and improved isolation, I'm getting an excellent experience at lower volumes, and my ears are thanking me for it


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone tried these, oppinions? Found only one review here on the forums. I really like the looks of these


----------



## chickenmoon

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone tried these, oppinions? Found only one review here on the forums. I really like the looks of these



I ordered a pair last week.


----------



## BubisUK

chickenmoon said:


> I ordered a pair last week.


Will wait for your oppinions about it


----------



## axhng

1clearhead said:


> *KZ EDX* fans!
> 
> So, who ever has the EDX already at home, just swap the copper cable for "silver cables" and let the magic begin! Very hard to beat at its price point and then some! The latter will bring you excellent balance and clarity throughout the whole range with plenty of detail from lower bass to excellent highs! Not the muddy sound it brings from the copper cables. So, in this situation silver cables work best for the EDX. Just stick with silver cables instead. They are truly a winner at its price point!
> 
> -Clear


Seeing this.. i just realised that I've never listened to the EDX with the included copper cable. I just used it with the silver cable from the ZST X because it was more convenient. I didn't keep it and ended up giving it away to a friend since I have other gear I enjoy more, but I thought it was pretty great value for money considering that everything sounded decent and nothing really sounded too off or weird to me, which isn't something you can always say for earphones this cheap.  Now waiting for the TRN MT1 I ordered.


----------



## dw1narso

1clearhead said:


> Great!
> 
> These are so crazy cheap here in China at 35 yuan (around $5 US dollars) that I decided to pick up all five colors -porcelain white, grey, see-through black, piano black, and clear! The silver cables did it for me only at 40 yuan (around $6 US dollars). Priceless "cheapest" budget king that can take down many GIANTS in sound alone, IMHO!
> 
> ...


Clear.., you mean silver plated copper, right? Cause $6 won't buy a real silver cable...


----------



## Strifeff7

a comparison would be nice,
KZ EDX vs TRN MT1 vs QKZ Vk4,


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 11, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> a comparison would be nice,
> KZ EDX vs TRN MT1 vs QKZ Vk4,


I can do VK4 vs. EDX all in stock:

- VK4 more organic. Edx more technical.
- Build is about the same but EDX has a "better" cable and tips.
- VK4 mid-bass focused and boomy. EDX is about the same, less warm and tighter.
- Midrange is no competition. VK4 more pleasant in ear. Upper midrange is harsh in EDX.
- VK4 treble is rolled-off and splashy. EDX treble is peaky and piercing but is more controlled.

I've done reviews for both so do check them out.


----------



## Ace Bee

Here is a review of *Ikko OH10*, written by me. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/review/25667/

Let me know how you find it @RikudouGoku


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> Here is a review of *Ikko OH10*, written by me.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/review/25667/
> 
> Let me know how you find it @RikudouGoku


I will continue with my review next weekend and hopefully be done then. 

Right now I think it is an iem that I can recommend to bassheads. Not so much for everyone else. Since even I find the sub-bass (rumble) to be a too much...
Slightly below average technicalities for the price it is at, except the soundstage which I do find to be holographic due to big width and depth. 

I think the FH3 is a safer rec though, slightly better technicalities (except soundstage) and a much cleaner sound overall that is also less fatiguing (that rumble and the super heavy weight are pretty big dealbreaker for comfort, as I can only use it for an hour). Although the coherency and timbre are very impressive on the OH10, very Sony-like actually.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> I will continue with my review next weekend and hopefully be done then.
> 
> Right now I think it is an iem that I can recommend to bassheads. Not so much for everyone else. Since even I find the sub-bass (rumble) to be a too much...
> Slightly below average technicalities for the price it is at, except the soundstage which I do find to be holographic due to big width and depth.
> ...


I beg to differ on two occassions: Soundstage Depth and Coherence.

Soundstage Depth was definitely less than what I am used to. Even Penon Fan had more depth. But less width.
Highs were a bit too sharp, grainy, and out of balance w.r.t rest of the spectrum.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> I beg to differ on two occassions: Soundstage Depth and Coherence.
> 
> Soundstage Depth was definitely less than what I am used to. Even Penon Fan had more depth. But less width.
> Highs were a bit too sharp, grainy, and out of balance w.r.t rest of the spectrum.


Treble sharpness is present on some tracks, not all for me. The grain however is more present because of the 2,5-4k area. 

Soundstage depth is better than the FH3 and is the reason it has a holographic effect. (having recessed mids also helps with the soundstage.)

Coherency is excellent because the timbre between the DD and BA are very similar from bass to treble.


----------



## cqtek (Apr 11, 2021)

Well. I'm going to change the subject and I'm going to link you to my latest review, about some IEMS that I really, really liked. They are the Rose Qt9 Mk2.
Here you have my humble opinion about them and remember that colours are for different tastes, in this case, the great amount of IEMS that we can enjoy...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-qt-9-mk2.25044/reviews#review-25668


----------



## cqtek

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone tried these, oppinions? Found only one review here on the forums. I really like the looks of these



I have it pending review, but here I left some opinions about them.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ree...uction-discussion.947347/page-2#post-16272472


----------



## BubisUK

cqtek said:


> I have it pending review, but here I left some opinions about them.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ree...uction-discussion.947347/page-2#post-16272472


Your opinion was a 'review', I was referring to  Really like the way these look and would buy them for electronic music, would you say they would be fit for that?


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 11, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> Clear.., you mean silver plated copper, right? Cause $6 won't buy a real silver cable...


Silver plated or silver cables are both good. But, of course silver cables will cost much more.


----------



## cqtek (Apr 11, 2021)

BubisUK said:


> Your opinion was a 'review', I was referring to  Really like the way these look and would buy them for electronic music, would you say they would be fit for that?


I have to confess that most of the music I listen to is electronic music, more of the weird kind. Although I like a lot of IDM, ambient, electro, dub, deep house, drum&bass, some jungle... I grew up musically with all that in the 90's and in Barcelona there is one of the most famous electronic music festivals, Sonar.
That's why I consider myself a Bass-Lover, I can't conceive IEMS without a good bass response and, in case they don't have it, I'll always miss them. But not everything is bass in music and I must say that my taste is getting more and more refined. That's why I like these Rose so much. 
Yes, they are good for electronic music and for many other things. But don't expect bass cannons, and don't expect them to be the best for electronic music. If you are looking for something more powerful I would go for the ISN H40s or something even better (bass only), like the TFZ Live Xs.

Edited to add alternatives.


----------



## BubisUK

cqtek said:


> I have to confess that most of the music I listen to is electronic music, more of the weird kind. Although I like a lot of IDM, ambient, electro, dub, deep house, drum&bass, some jungle... I grew up musically with all that in the 90's and in Barcelona there is one of the most famous electronic music festivals, Sonar.
> That's why I consider myself a Bass-Lover, I can't conceive IEMS without a good bass response and, in case they don't have it, I'll always miss them. But not everything is bass in music and I must say that my taste is getting more and more refined. That's why I like these Rose so much.
> Yes, they are good for electronic music and for many other things. But don't expect bass cannons.


Anything you would recommend 'weird' to listen to? 😄 Around 200$ what would be your choice of iem's for bass and electronic music if you had to choose one?


----------



## cqtek (Apr 11, 2021)

BubisUK said:


> Anything you would recommend 'weird' to listen to? 😄 Around 200$ what would be your choice of iem's for bass and electronic music if you had to choose one?



As you were responding, I thought I was editing my message because I thought you might ask for alternatives. So they are up there.
There is some really weird electronic music and most of the time I don't even remember the bands. I listen to radio shows dedicated to electronic music and I also read specific online magazines to get a taste.
Sometimes I don't just listen to weird music, but sometimes I do.
Today I was with:

https://www.discogs.com/Blanck-Mass-Animated-Violence-Mild/master/1589115
https://www.discogs.com/es/Irakli-Major-Signals/release/18029191






It's not all weird, though:

https://www.discogs.com/Charles-Webster-Decision-Time/master/1863174
https://www.discogs.com/es/Al-Wootton-Witness-/release/15636076
https://www.discogs.com/es/DJ-Spen-Soulful-Storm/release/17689903


----------



## PhonoPhi

1clearhead said:


> Silver plated or silver cables are both good. But, of course silver cables will cost much more.


So your assertion then that silver-coloured cables are definitely better than copper-coloured?

Silver-like coating can be tin-based, nickel-based or alloys - all are inferior for signal transmission no matter how you slice it.

Even if silver-plated - can few microns of silver bring any perceptible difference?

Furthetmore, copper-coloured cables are commonly silver plated with the copper-coloured insulation.

Talking about positive and cables - XINHS is really top notch - communication, customization, etc (no affiliation/interests, just ordered few custom cables focusing on different insulation (PU, TPE) rather than conductors).


----------



## Effigy

ShaneyMac said:


> New Meze 12 Classics V2: https://mezeaudio.eu/collections/all/products/meze-12-classics-v2 with titanium coated 8mm mylar driver
> 
> Looking nice


Sounding nice - solid V shaped IEM where the mids stay present. Not sibilant, which I find intolerable. Tested on ifi zen stack with Roon/Tidal. 

xbass on - bass heads will rejoice... honestly found it wasn't excessive and added a satisfying soulful rumble. 
xbass off - lows still present. Enjoyable.


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 12, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> *So your assertion then that silver-coloured cables are definitely better than copper-coloured?*
> 
> Silver-like coating can be tin-based, nickel-based or alloys - all are inferior for signal transmission no matter how you slice it.
> 
> ...


No, not better...but different. Vice-versa can be applied with the cable where copper might be the better solution, since many drivers are different in distributing sound and the materials used to make them. There's even gold plated with silver mixed cables, but that's not the point I'm trying to make. The point is NOT to be discouraged if one bought detachable units that don't satisfy their taste. One can always try changing the cables to get better results and in the end be satisfied.

Cables according to the material within, or thickness therein can alter the sound of any driver. So, my suggestion of changing cables or better yet even changing ear tips for that matter can make a difference for anyone interested in trying to tweak the sound of their own earphones for an overall better listening experience, which those that already tried it can agree that it really worked for them here in head-fi.

Is just a suggestion...

-Clear


----------



## speedfiend

Just received this bad boy after 2 month. BFD 7th, 6BA1DD, 1 of 25.

BFD is a one person custom workshop here in Taiwan. BFD hand build and tune each IEM he produces, and can custom tune his IEMs based on customer input. Every once in a while he does a group buy to the delight of his fans, and i was lucky enough to snag a 7th from his latest group buy.
Will try to give some impressions after I put in enough time listening to them. In the mean time, have a look at the size comparison between my 7th and my Starsea.


----------



## jwbrent

ShaneyMac said:


> New Meze 12 Classics V2: https://mezeaudio.eu/collections/all/products/meze-12-classics-v2 with titanium coated 8mm mylar driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve always found Meze products aesthetically unique. 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## dharmasteve (Apr 12, 2021)

The BGVP NS9 has a very interesting combination of drivers. The The BGVK FDK-60718 is a TWFK-30017 combined with a DEK-60318. Very good technology for the price I paid. They've arrived in the UK so I'll have them in a few days. I have an imaginary sound in my mind because of the driver makeup....I wonder how close I will be. Probably totally different. Anyway here is a guide to all the drivers.


----------



## chickenmoon

So I got the QKZ VK4  and well I am not too convinced about the hype. I am not saying they are horrible, they're even great on about half the tracks while on others I find them somewhat shouty/telephonic, overall bit crude sounding. I could live with that and get used to it I guess but there is also a spike in the treble that emphasizes cymbals, hi hats, etc... to much for my taste and many EDM track are overly  dominated by the tsss, tsss, tsss , tsss which I hate. Some people seem to like that and view this as a quality so if you're one of them, they'll be OK I suppose, lower end of the spectrum is quite good and the best part for me. Cable is horrible in almost every way (I don't mean that sonically) but they match superbly (I mean that aesthetically) with a cheap TRN T2.


----------



## backdrifter

chickenmoon said:


> So I got the QKZ VK4  and well I am not too convinced about the hype. I am not saying they are horrible, they're even great on about half the tracks while on others I find them somewhat shouty/telephonic, overall bit crude sounding. I could live with that and get used to it I guess but there is also a spike in the treble that emphasizes cymbals, hi hats, etc... to much for my taste and many EDM track are overly  dominated by the tsss, tsss, tsss , tsss which I hate. Some people seem to like that and view this as a quality so if you're one of them, they'll be OK I suppose, lower end of the spectrum is quite good and the best part for me. Cable is horrible in almost every way (I don't mean that sonically) but they match superbly (I mean that aesthetically) with a cheap TRN T2.


To me, they are good for the price and that's about it. I don't get the hype, either.


----------



## povidlo

New battery-powered DAC/amp from Xuelin called H7.





Interesting feature- built-in "headphone test" that detects and displays the impedance of earphones/headphones in ohms (and auto-adjusts gain accordingly?).





Output power specs on Linsoul look outrageous: balanced out at *1W @ 32ohm ?!* Couldn't verify these power settings anywhere else.


----------



## cqtek (Apr 12, 2021)

povidlo said:


> New battery-powered DAC/amp from Xuelin called H7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am waiting to receive it. I couldn't resist a Dual ES9038Q2M DAC for that price.
I've seen elsewhere that the power specs are in peak-to-peak Volts, not RMS.
Anyway, I will make my own measurements with my humble oscilloscope.... I'll have a rough idea of its real power.

This is what I have found:

Importing and exporting (p-p):
LOW (O-32 ohm) Single end 2.9V Equilibrium 5.8V
MID (32-150 ohm) Single end 4.1V Equilibrium 8.2V
HIG (150-100 ohm) Single end 6.8V Equilibrium 13.4V

Translated into RMS it could be something like this:

V (RMS)
LOW (O-32 ohm) Single end 1.03V Equilibrium 2.05V
MID (32-150 ohm) Single end 1.45V Equilibrium 2.9V
HIG (150-100 ohm) Single end 2.4V Equilibrium 4.73V

Where V(RMS) = (Vp-p/2)x0.707


----------



## saldsald

I am a fan of IEMs with piezoelectric speakers. I bought this pair quite impulsively and don't feel regret for a second.

31323,31736,29689,10mm piezo and a DD on each side with tubes.

The sound is warm with moderate extension on both ends. Moderate stage size and surprisingly good separation. Mid is the highlight here and vocal is closer to the ears. This is far from V shape in tuning and I thought I prefer V or W shape tunings but this proofs me wrong. Already became my favourite IEM of 2021.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.42f12e8d5fBgdp&id=634309619495&_u=c25lkn9tea26

Bad news is this is only available on TaoBao.


----------



## jmwant

Is dual DD the upcoming trend? FiiO announced the Fh5s with 2dd+2ba configuration.


----------



## Barndoor

Received my Xinhs cable for KZ DQ6 today.
Really nice cable for the price and comes with a nice carry case.
Makes a good improvement over the stock cable.


----------



## speedfiend (Apr 12, 2021)

jmwant said:


> Is dual DD the upcoming trend? FiiO announced the Fh5s with 2dd+2ba configuration.


Multi DD + EST or piezo

Multi BA is now considered "cheap" so the IEM designers need to throw in the latest/greatest tech to justify the ever up-ticking price


----------



## saldsald

jmwant said:


> Is dual DD the upcoming trend? FiiO announced the Fh5s with 2dd+2ba configuration.


I think the market was actually flooded with 2DD + BAs sets around 2 years ago. Eg. KZ ZS6, ZS7, BQEYZ BQ3, K2, KC2 etc. Probably there is a new OEM 2DD driver developed recently.


----------



## baskingshark

So the BLON MINI seems to be releasing on 15.04.21. 

30 bucks.

https://www.facebook.com/keephifiofficial/posts/272325494491901





I just hope the fit is fit for human ears!


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> So the BLON MINI seems to be releasing on 15.04.21.
> 
> 30 bucks.
> 
> ...


Fit for him!🤣😄


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 13, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> So the BLON MINI seems to be releasing on 15.04.21.
> 
> 30 bucks.
> 
> ...


I've got a review unit of the Mini coming in a few weeks (2-3 weeks minimum). Will be my first ever hybrid. Hoping that it fits my ear 🤣 and to some point technical as I've never tried anything that focuses on that aspect.

On a different note, the BQEYZ Summer leaves much to be desired as a 130 USD IEM from my expectations 😓


----------



## peter123

This should be interesting


----------



## baskingshark

cappuchino said:


> On a different note, the BQEYZ Summer leaves much to be desired as a 130 USD IEM from my expectations 😓



So is the BQEYZ Summer a flop in your opinion? Pray tell, do give us some insights.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 13, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> So is the BQEYZ Summer a flop in your opinion? Pray tell, do give us some insights.


Won't go as far as saying it's a "flop," but I did have high expectations given the jump from my previous IEMs (30 USD to 130 USD). Maybe I just expected too much. 

Treble rolls off quite hard. Male vocals is noticeably recessed. Bass decay limits the potential of the DD (doesn't rumble as well). IT IS, however, a pleasant and inoffensively tuned W-shaped IEM, very fitting of its namesake. Taking my time before publishing my review as I want the "new toy" feeling to go away, if there even is one...

By the way, @baskingshark , there's already a measurement in one of the FB groups by a reviewer known as CHI-FIEAR (I think I got that right) and it graphs basically the same as the Spring 2. But of course, the obvious difference is shell material (resin vs. CNC aluminum?) and how it affects sound as well as the drivers (still tribrids).


----------



## BubisUK (Apr 13, 2021)

Tiandirenhe TD2. Very small and comfortable IEM's.


----------



## saldsald

cappuchino said:


> Won't go as far as saying it's a "flop," but I did have high expectations given the jump from my previous IEMs (30 USD to 130 USD). Treble rolls off quite hard. Male vocals is noticeably recessed. Bass decay limits the potential of the DD (doesn't rumble as well). IT IS, however, a pleasant and inoffensively tuned W-shaped IEM, very fitting of its namesake. Taking my time before publishing my review as I want the "new toy" feeling to go away, if there even is one...
> 
> By the way, @baskingshark , there's already a measurement in one of the FB groups by a reviewer known as CHI-FIEAR (I think I got that right) and it graphs basically the same as the Spring 2. But of course, the obvious difference is shell material (resin vs. CNC aluminum?) and how it affects sound as well as the drivers (still tribrids).


Maybe you can try the summer with a balanced source first (and cable of course)?


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 13, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Maybe you can try the summer with a balanced source first (and cable of course)?


Don't have access to balanced currently... But I am planning to buy the Xduoo X2s (or the Hiby FD1) if reviews are positive. That impression was with the stock cable. I did change to a TRN T2 and shared my impressions in the "Low End, Cheap something something Cable" thread. That turned out AMAZING! I'm slowly becoming a cable believer...


----------



## H T T

cappuchino said:


> I've got a review unit of the Mini coming in a few weeks (2-3 weeks minimum). Will be my first ever hybrid. Hoping that it fits my ear 🤣 and to some point technical as I've never tried anything that focuses on that aspect.
> 
> On a different note, the BQEYZ Summer leaves much to be desired as a 130 USD IEM from my expectations 😓


That is too bad about the Summer. 

Hopefully, the Spring 3 fixes the "excellent DD away from greatness" syndrome.


----------



## Dsnuts

Reecho SG-03. Using a titanium plated 10mm dynamic.

I remember older Dunu earphones did this Titan 1 anyone? Should be interesting to hear.

A bit of an update on the ApeSonic Rain. Something is happening with the company. I have no idea if they are a legit company or what they are doing but it seem they have zero Rains in stock and the rep has not messaged me back in over a week. Will keep you all updated on what is happening there but. Kinda strange to me that they would ask me to do a review for them and then disappear. Lol.


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho SG-03. Using a titanium plated 10mm dynamic.
> 
> I remember older Dunu earphones did this Titan 1 anyone? Should be interesting to hear.
> 
> A bit of an update on the ApeSonic Rain. Something is happening with the company. I have no idea if they are a legit company or what they are doing but it seem they have zero Rains in stock and the rep has not messaged me back in over a week. Will keep you all updated on what is happening there but. Kinda strange to me that they would ask me to do a review for them and then disappear. Lol.


I have them and this is their FR. I tried them when they arrived but now I'm really busy. The Hidizs MS2 left a very good taste in my mouth and I'll have to wait and see if these ones are better.



On the other hand, from a friend, he lent me the BQEYZ Summer, here is the comparison with the Spring 2.


----------



## cappuchino

cqtek said:


> On the other hand, from a friend, he lent me the BQEYZ Summer, here is the comparison with the Spring 2.


That's so weird because the first review of the Summer here says that "BQEYZ Spring 1 and 2 fans might find its mids and treble quality were somehow subdued." Which I'm assuming includes sparkle/presence/texture and extension. Please do share your impressions once you have more time with them 😁


----------



## saldsald

cqtek said:


> On the other hand, from a friend, he lent me the BQEYZ Summer, here is the comparison with the Spring 2.


The curves are pretty close almost like the same earphone but different tips. That is quite surprising.


----------



## saldsald (Apr 13, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Don't have access to balanced currently... But I am planning to buy the Xduoo X2s (or the Hiby FD1) if reviews are positive. That impression was with the stock cable. I did change to a TRN T2 and shared my impressions in the "Low End, Cheap something something Cable" thread. That turned out AMAZING! I'm slowly becoming a cable believer...


If you find the T2 amazing you should really get the T6 perhaps balanced. But of coz there are better but pricer cables out there.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 13, 2021)

saldsald said:


> If you find thr T2 amazing you should really get the T6 perhaps balanced. But of coz there are better but pricer cables out there.


I'll definitely get one more cable for my Audiosense DT200 once it arrives because I've now become a cable believer 😊😏 Currently have my eyes on the Litzs-PS Non-Pro/Pro or even the Limpid which I found for about 17 USD  as I want to have a silver cable.



saldsald said:


> The curves are pretty close almost like the same earphone but different tips. That is quite surprising.


Summer and Spring DO HAVE different stock tips, from the pics I've seen with the Spring's package. Do check out the reviews as I don't have the latter. FWIW, I hate the grey tips (though they are very, very comfortable) and ABSOLUTELY LOVE the clear, blue stem (much stiffer than grey). I've included in my review (not yet posted) the effects of the stock tips as well as the cable change.


----------



## saldsald

cappuchino said:


> I'll definitely get one more cable for my Audiosense DT200 once it arrives because I've now become a cable believer 😊😏 Currently have my eyes on the Litzs-PS Non-Pro/Pro or even the Limpid which I found for about 17 USD  as I want to have a silver cable.
> 
> 
> Summer and Spring DO HAVE different stock tips, from the pics I've seen with the Spring's package. Do check out the reviews as I don't have the latter. FWIW, I hate the grey tips (though they are very, very comfortable) and ABSOLUTELY LOVE the clear, blue stem (much stiffer than grey). I've included in my review (not yet posted) the effects of the stock tips as well as the cable change.


Just FYI, Nicehck 8 core pure silver = TRN T3 = Limpid Pro. I personally think silver cables or at least this one is not as versatile as silver-plated copper or pure copper cables but it is good to have one in your collection. 

I never use the stock tips due to my small ears  . Will check out your review for sure!


----------



## KarmaPhala

saldsald said:


> I am a fan of IEMs with piezoelectric speakers. I bought this pair quite impulsively and don't feel regret for a second.
> 
> 31323,31736,29689,10mm piezo and a DD on each side with tubes.
> 
> ...


do you have other iem with piezo driver to compare to ( lz-a6/lz-a7 ) ????


----------



## saldsald (Apr 14, 2021)

KarmaPhala said:


> do you have other iem with piezo driver to compare to ( lz-a6/lz-a7 ) ????


Yes, I have the NX7 Pro, LZ A6, LZ A6mini, BQEYZ Spring 2.

I think only the LZ A6 is good enough to compare with this MonYue and I prefer the MonYue. The A6 has better treble extension and arguably larger stage but weaker bass (depends on the track actually, neither excels in this regard), weaker mid and thinner note weight and also weaker coherence in sound. The A6 is really good for some music such as male Tenor solo (actually perhaps that's the only genre I find the A6 better than the MonYue) but after listening to the MonYue I feel there is A LOT missing from the A6. I think the coherence (it is like all frequencies arriving at your eardrums at the same time rather than travelling along some random paths (tubeless) and the timing is distorted) is just superb. Bass is not the most fun and deep I have heard but still good enough and again very coherent with the rest of the frequencies. But be warned if you are ever going to get a pair, you may find the seal too good and the sound can be muffed and I solved the "issue" with larger eartips to elevate the earphones from my ears. The listening experience is really immersive you are like in your own isolated space to enjoy the music.


----------



## cqtek

cappuchino said:


> That's so weird because the first review of the Summer here says that "BQEYZ Spring 1 and 2 fans might find its mids and treble quality were somehow subdued." Which I'm assuming includes sparkle/presence/texture and extension. Please do share your impressions once you have more time with them 😁


My initial impression is in line with what I see in the graph. First, a more V sound, with a more present low end (I like that, I missed the bass in the Spring 2). The enhancement is clear on the graph and it is noticeable. However, it's a bit more subtle in the graph, but it's also noticeable, and in the sound, that the Summer is more vivid, with a more dynamic and clearer feeling. Whereas I find Spring 2 duller and flatter. That touch of sparkle in the upper mids, additional to the Summer is noticeable and positive, at least to my taste.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like we got a new Koss headphone.




https://retrospekt.com/products/koss-p-21-retro-foam-on-ear-headphones


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like we got a new Koss headphone.
> 
> https://retrospekt.com/products/koss-p-21-retro-foam-on-ear-headphones


These are retro headphones from way back when I was young. I believe retro still looks cool today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> These are retro headphones from way back when I was young. I believe retro still looks cool today.


Minimalistic and clean, looks cool to me (and very comfortable).


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like we got a new Koss headphone.
> 
> https://retrospekt.com/products/koss-p-21-retro-foam-on-ear-headphones



It looks like something that will be given out on airplanes. And from past experience, it might be something that can also clip the hair off your head hahaha, and cause premature balding!

Hope it sounds good though.


----------



## igor0203

saldsald said:


> Yes, I have the NX7 Pro, LZ A6, LZ A6mini, BQEYZ Spring 2.
> 
> I think only the LZ A6 is good enough to compare with this MonYue and I prefer the MonYue. The A6 has better treble extension and arguably larger stage but weaker bass (depends on the track actually, neither excels in this regard), weaker mid and thinner note weight and also weaker coherence in sound. The A6 is really good for some music such as male Tenor solo (actually perhaps that's the only genre I find the A6 better than the MonYue) but after listening to the MonYue I feel there is A LOT missing from the A6. I think the coherence (it is like all frequencies arriving at your eardrums at the same time rather than travelling along some random paths (tubeless) and the timing is distorted) is just superb. Bass is not the most fun and deep I have heard but still good enough and again very coherent with the rest of the frequencies. But be warned if you are ever going to get a pair, you may find the seal too good and the sound can be muffed and I solved the "issue" with larger eartips to elevate the earphones from my ears. The listening experience is really immersive you are like in your own isolated space to enjoy the music.


Which IEM's are MonYue? Couldn't find anything useful on Google


----------



## saldsald

igor0203 said:


> Which IEM's are MonYue? Couldn't find anything useful on Google


I posted here:

https://www.head-fi.org/goto/post?id=16293199

It is only available on TaoBao ATM.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.42f12e8d5fBgdp&id=634309619495&_u=c25lkn9tea26
The sound is just ridiculously good (with the right cables).


----------



## igor0203

saldsald said:


> I am a fan of IEMs with piezoelectric speakers. I bought this pair quite impulsively and don't feel regret for a second.
> 
> 31323,31736,29689,10mm piezo and a DD on each side with tubes.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That thing is like only 130euros? Too bad I can't get them to Europe


----------



## weexisttocease

igor0203 said:


> Thank you! That thing is like only 130euros? Too bad I can't get them to Europe


More like 87€.😅 You can try CSS buy.


----------



## saldsald

igor0203 said:


> Thank you! That thing is like only 130euros? Too bad I can't get them to Europe


I bought it for 75 Euro (588 Rmb) on sale.   
Yea I think there are multiple forwarding services.


----------



## cappuchino

Hey, everyone!

Just posted my review on the recently released BQEYZ Summer. If you have the time, please do stop by 😁

I changed a few things with this review as I've added track-specific analysis (TSA) for the three major regions as well as a controversial topic in this hobby and how it affected my review of the Summer. The TSA is there to stay for my future reviews.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/review/25684/

Thanks, and do keep safe always! Wear your masks!!!


----------



## JEHL

I know im setting my expectations obscenely high for this. But can you imagine the BL-MINI sounding like a lovechild of the ER2 and ER4 assuming you can inset them like those?


----------



## feverfive

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like we got a new Koss headphone.
> 
> https://retrospekt.com/products/koss-p-21-retro-foam-on-ear-headphones


Pads look like they're easily removeable...no worrying about snapping some plastic while taking apart to mod.


----------



## thebigredpolos

baskingshark said:


> So the BLON MINI seems to be releasing on 15.04.21.
> 
> 30 bucks.
> 
> ...


Interesting, it's now listed on Linsoul for order, but there's no mention of it being a hybrid, just a 6mm DD


----------



## RikudouGoku

feverfive said:


> Pads look like they're easily removeable...no worrying about snapping some plastic while taking apart to mod.


They look like smaller Yaxi pads.


https://retrospekt.com/collections/audio-gear/products/replacement-foam-for-headphones


----------



## feverfive

RikudouGoku said:


> They look like smaller Yaxi pads.
> 
> 
> https://retrospekt.com/collections/audio-gear/products/replacement-foam-for-headphones


Oh nice, thanks.

Very curious about these and whether they sound the same as the other popular Koss models.


----------



## BubisUK

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like we got a new Koss headphone.
> 
> https://retrospekt.com/products/koss-p-21-retro-foam-on-ear-headphones


Looks nice, but 24.70$ shipping to UK, just kills the deal 🙈


----------



## saldsald

cappuchino said:


> I'll definitely get one more cable for my Audiosense DT200 once it arrives because I've now become a cable believer 😊😏 Currently have my eyes on the Litzs-PS Non-Pro/Pro or even the Limpid which I found for about 17 USD  as I want to have a silver cable.
> 
> 
> Summer and Spring DO HAVE different stock tips, from the pics I've seen with the Spring's package. Do check out the reviews as I don't have the latter. FWIW, I hate the grey tips (though they are very, very comfortable) and ABSOLUTELY LOVE the clear, blue stem (much stiffer than grey). I've included in my review (not yet posted) the effects of the stock tips as well as the cable change.


Forgot to mention this cable from KZ:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

and the same one from XIHNS

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001774409087.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.25.32192ca2qWIpKD


----------



## Barndoor

Same one but cheaper?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001370647172.html


----------



## saldsald

Barndoor said:


> Same one but cheaper?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001370647172.html


No, this actually is the very first cable I have ever bought so I have both and this one is MUCH thinner.


----------



## peter123

My 50 cm cables from XINHS arrived today (qdc, MMCX and 2-pin) :


----------



## jant71

feverfive said:


> Oh nice, thanks.
> 
> Very curious about these and whether they sound the same as the other popular Koss models.



Obviously these are just about the retro look. 32ohm so not the 60Ohm driver and 30-17,000 is not so hot. Koss are in the know so they and most everyone who had those knows they need bigger drivers and pads both for the sound and the fit which has more variation since the size lets sound out unless you position right and the comfort isn't a good as the pressure is not spread out over bigger pads. Even these little things can cause discomfort after a while cause they fit on some of the ear but not enough of it really. Sorry to say this look to be kinda cool instead of doing it with more quality.


----------



## Ace Bee

peter123 said:


> My 50 cm cables from XINHS arrived today (qdc, MMCX and 2-pin) :


6N Pure Copper?


----------



## peter123

Ace Bee said:


> 6N Pure Copper?


8 Core OFC


----------



## baskingshark

thebigredpolos said:


> Interesting, it's now listed on Linsoul for order, but there's no mention of it being a hybrid, just a 6mm DD



I asked some shops on Aliexpress, all the sellers say it is a single DD in the final product. I think they were thinking of using a BA + DD initially for the BLON MINI, but then perhaps during beta testing they realized the BA was a hindrance and scrapped it.

Well 2 ways to look at it, some may say they are being safe and sticking to their DD roots, but then I think all the BLON releases so far, very few had BA added (they are mostly known for their DD). So perhaps they chose the safer path to tread.


----------



## courierdriver

I just received that same cable today (in 2.5 balanced) myself. I've got it connected to my new KZ ZAX at the moment while burning in that setup. It seems well constructed, albeit a bit lightweight. It looks to be good quality though. Impressions will come by the end of this weekend.


----------



## dharmasteve

So the BGVP NS9 arrived this morning. I've had a only few hours so they will need time to burn in/break in. These are purely first impressions. The cable is a nice silver and grey, 4 core Silver coated Copper cable. I got 2.5mm and am listening with a FiiO 4.4mm adapter, from my HiBy R5. The tips were too small for me, so I've put some Spiral Dot Large on. Good news, they sound well integrated and have an immediately noticeable trait. Quite a big 3D, wide, soundstage and imaging is excellent. Very clear and present bass, not boomy, and also not intrusive. Like it a lot. On 2Pac, Ambitionz As A Ridah, the bass thumps. All I Need, Radiohead....... Wild Horses, Rolling Stones........ Funky Kingston, Toots and the Maytals....... Cocteau (Binaural), Ottmar Liebert....... Ride On, Christy Moore...... Where do they Go, Tony Joe White, all sound naturally good. Very natural sound. Mids are full and very much in the correct position of the stage. Highs may be a little early in rolling off and maybe a little short on treble energy, though, don't know if that will change with burn in . Quickly tried all three filters, but too early to really hear differences, I've put the silver one on to maybe extend the treble a little. So going to be solely using these for a couple of weeks to do some burn in then I'll post some more impressions.


----------



## groucho69

https://www.audioreviews.org/remembering-thomas-wilson-alias-the-hungrypanda-jk/


----------



## GaryP

I just discovered Dunu SA6. What a great IEM. Highly recommend.


----------



## Dsnuts

Love the SA6. I think it did pretty well for Dunu so I bet they might consider making a higher end version.


----------



## feverfive

^^Yeah, I'm hoping we get a new flagship from *DUNU* soon....by end of '21 at least.  Easy for me to say, admittedly, as I'm not a Luna owner, hahaha.  Anyway, I said in January I was waiting until a new DUNU flagship before buying another IEM, and I wavered with a couple recent releases, but I think I'm back on solid ground as far as that goes.  I've convinced myself I need to see what DUNU has cooking for the top of their lineup before buying again.  I have been so impressed by them since coming back to the hobby almost a year ago.


----------



## Viajero

groucho69 said:


> https://www.audioreviews.org/remembering-thomas-wilson-alias-the-hungrypanda-jk/


Very sad. He was such a great guy. He contributed so much to this community.


----------



## cn11

feverfive said:


> ^^Yeah, I'm hoping we get a new flagship from *DUNU* soon....by end of '21 at least.  Easy for me to say, admittedly, as I'm not a Luna owner, hahaha.  Anyway, I said in January I was waiting until a new DUNU flagship before buying another IEM, and I wavered with a couple recent releases, but I think I'm back on solid ground as far as that goes.  I've convinced myself I need to see what DUNU has cooking for the top of their lineup before buying again.  I have been so impressed by them since coming back to the hobby almost a year ago.



I just recently got the EST 112. Wonderful IEM... this is my first Dunu, and it won't be the last that's for sure. Kind of sad I waited so long to try out something of theirs.


----------



## Viajero

cn11 said:


> I just recently got the EST 112. Wonderful IEM... this is my first Dunu, and it won't be the last that's for sure. Kind of sad I waited so long to try out something of theirs.


I wish I could afford something like that right now. I think I'm going to buy myself the DK-2001, though. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Strifeff7

cn11 said:


> I just recently got the EST 112. Wonderful IEM... this is my first Dunu, and it won't be the last that's for sure. Kind of sad I waited so long to try out something of theirs.


could you make a comparison vs RSV ?
thank you, 🙏


----------



## axhng

got my MT1 and wouldn't be surprised if it was using the same driver as the EDX. Volume output is a tiny bit lower compared to the EDX, and is a bit less V-shaped compared to the EDX. So probably just down to personal preference here. Otherwise sounds pretty similar to me, and still a good deal at this price range like the EDX. A decent entry for anyone looking to get into wired earphones again, especially since USB-C DACs are so cheap these days too. Though I still very much prefer the KZ Z1 over both of them.


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, here is my take of the Tripowin TC-01: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-tc-01.24878/reviews#review-25704
The Tripowin TC-01 is a overall well tuned V shape IEMs with a musical presentation. It's surprisingly to see the IEMs in this price range to have this well done timbre and technical performance. The TC-01 is the IEMs that worth every bit you paid for!!


----------



## BubisUK

Does anyone know any headphone amps that you can get on Amazon, that would have replaceable op amps? Thanks


----------



## DBaldock9

BubisUK said:


> Does anyone know any headphone amps that you can get on Amazon, that would have replaceable op amps? Thanks



What sort of inputs do you want? 
. 
If you're looking for a USB DAC/Amp, check on the Xduoo XD-05 or XD-05 Plus. 
. 
If you want a small tube amp, that has a Single-Ended input, and both Single-Ended & Balanced outputs, check on the Little Bear B4-X.


----------



## BubisUK

DBaldock9 said:


> What sort of inputs do you want?
> .
> If you're looking for a USB DAC/Amp, check on the Xduoo XD-05 or XD-05 Plus.
> .
> If you want a small tube amp, that has a Single-Ended input, and both Single-Ended & Balanced outputs, check on the Little Bear B4-X.


I already have Little Bear and have the xduoo Xd-05 Basic ordered on aliexpress sale, but that wont ship untill end of April apparently  Was thinking maybe there is something I could get to test the op amps in the meantime.


----------



## slex

BubisUK said:


> Does anyone know any headphone amps that you can get on Amazon, that would have replaceable op amps? Thanks


There are less variations on swappable opamps portable amplifiers in Amazon. I recons you would use the good return policy on it?☺️ I have placed an order for this high voltage class A amp ( MG2) from Aliexpress with discrete NT1906A opamps.Its single ended, good enough for iems or buds that scale with power.There another balanced type(MG3) amp from same offering.


----------



## BubisUK (Apr 17, 2021)

slex said:


> There are less variations on swappable opamps portable amplifiers in Amazon. I recons you would use the good return policy on it?☺️ I have placed an order for this high voltage class A amp ( MG2) from Aliexpress with discrete NT1906A opamps.Its single ended, good enough for iems or buds that scale with power.There another balanced type(MG3) amp from same offering.


The return policy is is one of the benefits if I won't like the device 😄 But I usually only abuse that "kindness" if item is sold by Amazon itself. Thanks for the info, I will look in to that as well 👍
Edit:
Could you plese give me a link to Ali, as I cant find it.


----------



## slex

BubisUK said:


> The return policy is is one of the benefits if I won't like the device 😄 But I usually only abuse that "kindness" if item is sold by Amazon itself. Thanks for the info, I will look in to that as well 👍
> Edit:
> Could you plese give me a link to Ali, as I cant find it.


https://www.google.com/search?q=lin...=lingyin mg2 MG2 Portable Headphone Amplifier


----------



## BubisUK

slex said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=lingyin+mg2+MG2+Portable+Headphone+Amplifier&oq=ling&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j69i61l2.6712j0j7&client=ms-android-samsung-gn-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#sbfbu=1&pi=lingyin mg2 MG2 Portable Headphone Amplifier


Amazing. Thank you 👍 And that amp has replaceable 18650 batteries, that is a bonus as I use the same batteries for my vapes  Definitely getting this one on next sale to try out


----------



## slex (Apr 17, 2021)

BubisUK said:


> Amazing. Thank you 👍 And that amp has replaceable 18650 batteries, that is a bonus as I use the same batteries for my vapes  Definitely getting this one on next sale to try out


Yes, its stock batteries are Panasonic 18650, The 2 opamps socket are wider apart, might fit other variant of opamps like sparkos but not those tall ones like burson V6 series.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ikko OH10 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#review-25705

Rank A+


Bassheads that also wants quality and not only quantity should enjoy this.


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> So the BGVP NS9 arrived this morning. I've had a only few hours so they will need time to burn in/break in. These are purely first impressions. The cable is a nice silver and grey, 4 core Silver coated Copper cable. I got 2.5mm and am listening with a FiiO 4.4mm adapter, from my HiBy R5. The tips were too small for me, so I've put some Spiral Dot Large on. Good news, they sound well integrated and have an immediately noticeable trait. Quite a big 3D, wide, soundstage and imaging is excellent. Very clear and present bass, not boomy, and also not intrusive. Like it a lot. On 2Pac, Ambitionz As A Ridah, the bass thumps. All I Need, Radiohead....... Wild Horses, Rolling Stones........ Funky Kingston, Toots and the Maytals....... Cocteau (Binaural), Ottmar Liebert....... Ride On, Christy Moore...... Where do they Go, Tony Joe White, all sound naturally good. Very natural sound. Mids are full and very much in the correct position of the stage. Highs may be a little early in rolling off and maybe a little short on treble energy, though, don't know if that will change with burn in . Quickly tried all three filters, but too early to really hear differences, I've put the silver one on to maybe extend the treble a little. So going to be solely using these for a couple of weeks to do some burn in then I'll post some more impressions.




BGVP NS9

Small update on the BGVP NS9. Firstly I really like it a lot. Using it on my HiBy R5 it sounds fuller and better from the 4.4mm balanced than the 3.5 single ended. It likes juice and increasing the volume on the 4.4mm energises the sound. You can listen to this one with good volume without it sounding confused. With 4 crossovers (really well done), 7 × BA, and a double DD each side, the spacials are exceptional. Good soundstage...wide, good imaging placement, and good depth, height, sometimes holographic....depending on the music of course. For classical orchestral music I find the TRi Starsea (DD X 2 BA) (which I use for classical) has more treble energy but a much thinner sound in comparison to the authoritative sound of the NS9. On the HiBy R5 the NS9 accepts equalisation well from the inbuilt MSEB or Amazon HD equalisation, so the treble can be energised. Some may like a more  immediate energetic treble. Bass is very interesting. It can dig very deep lows with a lot of impact and variation, but the mids are left very clean indeed and the NS9 excels in the mids. There is no glare or unusual peaks so I find these have a very non fatiguing but big sound. You are a couple of rows from the front of the auditorium and close enough to the speakers to feel the impact. At the moment I am very impressed at the sound, spacials and technology of these.
I bought the Gold and Black version from AliExpress. I ordered on the 3 April (Chinese Holiday) and they came yesterday morning 16th April. I paid £98.00 plus the Tax Ali charge for the UK. So now I've had some brain burn in and now to wait and maybe there will be some physical burn in. I'm very impressed so far. This is the first BGVP I've had. Not sure about an IEM with only BA's so I waited until a good DD was in there too. Now 2 DD's + 7 Ba's of which only one is maybe not Knowles or Sonion. Very authoritative sound.


----------



## cn11

Strifeff7 said:


> could you make a comparison vs RSV ?
> thank you, 🙏



Sure thing... To my ears the EST 112 sounds 'bigger'. Presents a larger sense of space, more depth, and height, to the staging. RSV is close, but there is just more depth overall w/ the 112, like you can reach in and grab the instruments better (weird analogy, I know). Bass is a touch deeper on the 112, w/ that 13.5mm dynamic (possibly a slower decay though). Treble resolution is pretty close (RSV may take this one by a smidgeon). Midrange is more full and rich on the 112 as well. RSV may have a touch more clarity in the mids, but I prefer the weight to voices present in the 112. I guess the main takeaway is the RSV is perhaps a more analytical tool, and the 112 leans slightly more toward that musical side. 

I like the EST 112 more personally. Both are scary good IEMs though for sure. Oh, and for tonality/ timbre, they are both simply outstanding.


----------



## IEMusic

Dsnuts said:


> Love the SA6. I think it did pretty well for Dunu so I bet they might consider making a higher end version.





feverfive said:


> ^^Yeah, I'm hoping we get a new flagship from *DUNU* soon....by end of '21 at least.  Easy for me to say, admittedly, as I'm not a Luna owner, hahaha.  Anyway, I said in January I was waiting until a new DUNU flagship before buying another IEM, and I wavered with a couple recent releases, but I think I'm back on solid ground as far as that goes.  I've convinced myself I need to see what DUNU has cooking for the top of their lineup before buying again.  I have been so impressed by them since coming back to the hobby almost a year ago.


I hope Dunu sets their sights on the 64 Audio u12t, and comes up with a flagship to compete with it as an all-rounder, versatile, technically accomplished all-BA IEM, for 1/2 the price, with much better accessories, and better looks.

I also hope ThieAudio designs a Voyager 5 or 8, all-BA IEM, that is tuned as well as the RSV, is just as technically accomplished, but has better soundstage and imaging.


----------



## cqtek

Now it's the turn of the Reecho SG-03 to be reviewed and the first thing I want to say is that it's great to find great sound in this price range again. It's true that their decreasing W profile, with a very powerful low end, might make you think that these are just another IEMS for bass heads, with nothing to contribute, but that's not the case. Of course, the great work of the low end should be highlighted (spectacular that this sells for 69$) because I find that it combines power and speed, punch and containment typical of superior models. The emphasised upper-midrange has great clarity and brings a high technical level to the sound, giving it a lot of precision, a commendable cleanliness and separation. I still think there's a BA hidden out there and they don't want to say so... Because the vocals are closer than the FR makes you think, as well as the details. Then, the high end is tuned to appease those high mids, but without losing brilliance, or descriptive power.

I've been enjoying this SG-03 for a few days now, and this good vocal House disc, with which you can enjoy all aspects of this new model: bass, vocals and details.



https://www.discogs.com/es/DJ-Spen-Soulful-Storm/release/17689903


----------



## Strifeff7

cn11 said:


> Sure thing... To my ears the EST 112 sounds 'bigger'. Presents a larger sense of space, more depth, and height, to the staging. RSV is close, but there is just more depth overall w/ the 112, like you can reach in and grab the instruments better (weird analogy, I know). Bass is a touch deeper on the 112, w/ that 13.5mm dynamic (possibly a slower decay though). Treble resolution is pretty close (RSV may take this one by a smidgeon). Midrange is more full and rich on the 112 as well. RSV may have a touch more clarity in the mids, but I prefer the weight to voices present in the 112. I guess the main takeaway is the RSV is perhaps a more analytical tool, and the 112 leans slightly more toward that musical side.
> 
> I like the EST 112 more personally. Both are scary good IEMs though for sure. Oh, and for tonality/ timbre, they are both simply outstanding.


hmmm...
I'm really satisfied with the RSV stage,
can you do me a favor,
test both with these songs,

Plague Years - Evil Years
Bleed From Within - Into Nothing
Vitamin String Quartet - Mexico

Thank you, 🙏


----------



## wayofthedawn

Haven't seen this one before: VE Grand Duke


https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000191749317.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.3.7823428aaqQmct


----------



## jmwant

speedfiend said:


> Multi DD + EST or piezo
> 
> Multi BA is now considered "cheap" so the IEM designers need to throw in the latest/greatest tech to justify the ever up-ticking price


Makes sense. I still like simple single dds, am I getting retro?😂


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 18, 2021)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036699670.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.6.21ef4051n3MkA1&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.33416.213724.0&scm_id=1007.33416.213724.0&scm-url=1007.33416.213724.0&pvid=9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.33416.213724.0,pvid:9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#19_668#888#3325#19_23416#0#213724#0_23416#4721#21967#544_23416#4722#21972#7_668#2846#8108#1977_668#2717#7567#967_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3422#15392#206_4452#0#214000#0_4452#3474#16498#760_4452#4862#24463#82_4452#3098#9599#676_4452#5108#23442#975_4452#3564#16062#439

It is very obvious these are fakes. Do not buy these or anything that looks like an earphone that cost 1/10th the cost of an original on aliexpress is the point of this post.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036699670.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.6.21ef4051n3MkA1&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.33416.213724.0&scm_id=1007.33416.213724.0&scm-url=1007.33416.213724.0&pvid=9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.33416.213724.0,pvid:9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#19_668#888#3325#19_23416#0#213724#0_23416#4721#21967#544_23416#4722#21972#7_668#2846#8108#1977_668#2717#7567#967_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3422#15392#206_4452#0#214000#0_4452#3474#16498#760_4452#4862#24463#82_4452#3098#9599#676_4452#5108#23442#975_4452#3564#16062#439
> 
> Amazing,  new Xelentos for $80!! what a deal. Be warry of Xelentos being sold used for $400 especially if they dont come with any box and official accessories.



If it's too good to be true, it probably is. This shop seems to be selling Senns and Shures too for a fraction of the price, and I've seen cheap "Campfires" being sold on other storefronts on Aliexpress too. Well if there's already so many fake Sony MH755s (which cost less than $10 USD for an original), I'm sure there's even bigger incentives to fake higher end summitFI gear! FWIW, this shop could even be using a BLON BL-03 driver and similar looking shell and just label it as a "Xelento" and since I've seen folks and reviewers claiming the BLON BL-03 are giant killers, so perhaps some might even think it sounds like a Xelento!

But I have to say, I've been to some local shops in China before and I've seen so called branded bags and watches, that look really similar to the originals, but selling at a fraction of the originals' price. It's possible their reverse engineering is superb, or maybe theft from the factory? In one of those local Chinese shops, I recall one of the shop owners telling me that those bags and watches are actually original B stock or have some defects, so they didn't pass QC and were actually marked for disposal. But some "entrepreneurial" workers smuggled them out of the factory, cut off the tags and then sold it at a fraction of the cost (without the usual packaging and warranty cards). So perhaps that is done here with these IEMs? Or maybe an OEM from the same factory?


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...9#676_4452#5108#23442#975_4452#3564#16062#439
> 
> Amazing,  new Xelentos for $80!! what a deal. Be warry of Xelentos being sold used for $400 especially if they dont come with any box and official accessories.



Funny, I was just exactly looking at that on Ali right now. They are fakes obviously but if the pic is what you get, you can't count on identifying fakes because of Serial No vs Serial NO anymore.


----------



## Dsnuts

I seen CA Solaris, Andromedas, Xelentos, IE800s. Dupes on the express is nothing new. I suppose copying something means you have arrived but at the same time I can see how this can lead toward some evil shenanigan's. 

Just found this listing https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_  From a shop called *ORIGINAL EARPHONES*! 

The UE case is a good touch. Makes it look somewhat official even though UE and CA are completely different manufacturers. Lol. 

 
So as they say if it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 18, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036699670.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.6.21ef4051n3MkA1&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.33416.213724.0&scm_id=1007.33416.213724.0&scm-url=1007.33416.213724.0&pvid=9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.33416.213724.0,pvid:9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#19_668#888#3325#19_23416#0#213724#0_23416#4721#21967#544_23416#4722#21972#7_668#2846#8108#1977_668#2717#7567#967_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3422#15392#206_4452#0#214000#0_4452#3474#16498#760_4452#4862#24463#82_4452#3098#9599#676_4452#5108#23442#975_4452#3564#16062#439
> 
> Amazing,  new Xelentos for $80!! what a deal. Be warry of Xelentos being sold used for $400 especially if they dont come with any box and official accessories.



Don't forget to mention that they aren't the real Beyerdynamic Xelentos. For example, they lack the Beyerdynamic logo. Because you make it sound like they are the real ones, by comparing them to the $400 ones, which are real. ( You thought they were real, but they aren't )
However the shops says that it's a perfect copy ( Sound wise )


----------



## slex

Any got fake stuff bought on Amazon? US$41 for below Grado!


----------



## wayofthedawn

chickenmoon said:


> Funny, I was just exactly looking at that on Ali right now. They are fakes obviously but if the pic is what you get, you can't count on identifying fakes because of Serial No vs Serial NO anymore.


The fakes don't have a logo, so it's pretty easy to identify them. 
Just look at the real vs fake ones, or do a little research.


----------



## Dsnuts

I mean if they can copy the intricate cog wheels of a Rolex watch something like an earphone design is gonna be easy. Including the sound design. No way possible your gonna have a tesla dynamic in the knock off Xelento but I bet they can mimic the FR exactly using a cheapo 10mm standard dynamic to make it sound similar. 

Factory rejects are also being sold on the express but you can't determine if it is a factory reject or an out right copy. I have a feeling them CA earphones are copies however. Them Atlas better be damn good if they are gonna charge $500 plus bucks for a dupe. Lol. Would be interesting to hear one of those actually just to see how good they copied the sound design.


----------



## wayofthedawn

Does anyone have any experience with Veedix IEMs?
I see two models.

Veedix Oasis ( 5BA )



Veedix Silver String ( 1 DD / 6 BA )


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 18, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I mean if they can copy the intricate cog wheels of a Rolex watch something like an earphone design is gonna be easy. Including the sound design. No way possible your gonna have a tesla dynamic in the knock off Xelento but I bet they can mimic the FR exactly using a cheapo 10mm standard dynamic to make it sound similar.
> 
> Factory rejects are also being sold on the express but you can't determine if it is a factory reject or an out right copy. I have a feeling them CA earphones are copies however. Them Atlas better be damn good if they are gonna charge $500 plus bucks for a dupe. Lol. Would be interesting to hear one of those actually just to see how good they copied the sound design.



However, this is based on your assumption, and not on facts.
I'm just saying that you should provide correct information, and not what you assume or think. Because it's misleading to other people.
For example you telling people not to buy the $400 version ( real ). However you also need to take into consideration that there are people out there, which prefer the real one, although it's more expensive. You make it sound like you would walk around with a fake pair of Rolex, and that's alright. I however wouldn't.

Also for the CA earphones, the page does mention that they are the older version of the IEM, and not the 2020 version.


----------



## chickenmoon (Apr 18, 2021)

Measurements of the Reecho SG-03, TFZ Live X, Nature Sound NS4 and a few others (7Hz i88, Shozy B2, QKZ VK4, Yongse YS-1, Focus EDM, Rythm & Vocal, Hiby Seeds II).


----------



## claud W

So, Dsnuts posts Xelentos for $80 and I look at the link. Made in Germany they say and the price is 55% off. What to do?? Order of course. Has Dsnuts ever led me wrong----NO.


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 18, 2021)

claud W said:


> So, Dsnuts posts Xelentos for $80 and I look at the link. Made in Germany they say and the price is 55% off. What to do?? Order of course. Has Dsnuts ever led me wrong----NO.


He doesn't even have a set himself. He didn't even realize they were fakes. (Which basically means, he had no idea what he was talking about and let's not forget the fact that he is unable to edit his post or make a new post, or update with accurate information regarding the misleading information he posted before)
Go do as your master says, order it. And let us know how the fake pair is.
Also don't forget to compare it to the real one.
Looking forward to your review/impressions.

According to the store, the tuning is exactly as the real one. So if that is true, this fake pair is indeed a nice deal. However for now, i believe nothing has been or is confirmed


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello,
anyone know why a dongle or dac/amp sound better on PC than on phone?
somehow it sound more open, bigger, clearer,

thank you, 🙏


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...2pin-0-78mm-hifi-audiophile-iem.25087/reviews

Your weekend reader. My thoughts on the new Penon Globe. I compare the Globe with the older Orbs, ISN H40, Fiio FD5, Blessing 2 and for good measure the old Sony Z5. This one is a bit longer but is required reading. Cus I said so.


----------



## Dsnuts

claud W said:


> So, Dsnuts posts Xelentos for $80 and I look at the link. Made in Germany they say and the price is 55% off. What to do?? Order of course. Has Dsnuts ever led me wrong----NO.



Oh man dont buy that. Lol. My point with the post is that there are counterfeits that are rampant on aliexpress. Sorry if my post mislead folks but there is no way I am gonna condone a buy of that thing. My point with the post was to have folks be wary of such earphones on the express. I would cancel that if I was you. If I thought that was the real deal I would have said so.


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 18, 2021)

Some more IEMs from Leisurely Audio!
This brand has gotten pretty good feedback/reviews in Korea, apparently they are pretty populair there. 
I don't know anything about this brand. Maybe someone on headfi has any exprience with this brand and their IEMs?

Leisurely Audio E7




Leisurely Audio E12
(8BA + 4EST)




Leisurely Audio D7 PRO


----------



## claud W

Sent seller a "Please Cancel" order. We will see. Buying a good IEM next week anyway. Just an impulse buy. It would have helped if Dsnuts had have said that it was a fake up front.


----------



## wayofthedawn

= )


----------



## claud W

Too late to cancel. Just let that order ride. It might sound good or be a cheap lesson.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh wow never thought anyone would actually buy that thing. Sorry if that was misleading. I will take down that post as it was intended to warn folks as there are a lot of dupes on the express.  I would see what the vendor says as they probably haven't even gotten to packaging the order yet.


----------



## cn11

wayofthedawn said:


> Some more IEMs from Leisurely Audio!
> This brand has gotten pretty good feedback/reviews in Korea, apparently they are pretty populair there.
> I don't know anything about this brand. Maybe someone on headfi has any exprience with this brand and their IEMs?



Man those Leisurely Audio IEMs sure are purdy lookin'! Will be curious to learn more about their sound characteristics....


----------



## ChrisOc

wayofthedawn said:


> Some more IEMs from Leisurely Audio!
> This brand has gotten pretty good feedback/reviews in Korea, apparently they are pretty populair there.
> I don't know anything about this brand. Maybe someone on headfi has any exprience with this brand and their IEMs?
> 
> ...


Interesting face plates and the cables do not look bad either. It would be know the prices, driver combinations and most of all about the sound. 

Does anyone have an English language link or do we have a Korean speaker amongst us?


----------



## dabaiyan

wayofthedawn said:


> Some more IEMs from Leisurely Audio!
> This brand has gotten pretty good feedback/reviews in Korea, apparently they are pretty populair there.
> I don't know anything about this brand. Maybe someone on headfi has any exprience with this brand and their IEMs?
> 
> ...


I tried to order the D7 from taobao, but the store didn't ship for one month so I cancelled the order. Too lazy to get a proxy service, but that's probably the way to go if anyone wants order from their taobao store.


----------



## wayofthedawn

cn11 said:


> Man those Leisurely Audio IEMs sure are purdy lookin'! Will be curious to learn more about their sound characteristics....


I agree, they are very pretty. Here are a few more pictures of some IEMs i found, enjoy!


----------



## wayofthedawn

dabaiyan said:


> I tried to order the D7 from taobao, but the store didn't ship for one month so I cancelled the order. Too lazy to get a proxy service, but that's probably the way to go if anyone wants order from their taobao store.


Ah, too bad it took them so long to ship it out. 
Do you maybe have or found some information about the D7?  Like Frequency Graph maybe?
I think every little bit of information helps


----------



## dabaiyan

wayofthedawn said:


> Ah, too bad it took them so long to ship it out.
> Do you maybe have or found some information about the D7?  Like Frequency Graph maybe?
> I think every little bit of information helps


There are some discussion in Chinese from Hong Kong and Taiwan, as well as their taobao store, the feedback has been pretty positive especially given the price to performance ratio. I think they are OEM manufacture so they have good wholesale price. The D7 is only 1000 RMB or ~ $160 USB for 1DD and 6BA, so I decided to take a chance. 
Go to their taobao site for some frequency graphs, from the feedback and the graphs, they are mostly going for a neutral and smooth house sound. 
https://shop583626459.world.taobao.com


----------



## wayofthedawn

dabaiyan said:


> There are some discussion in Chinese from Hong Kong and Taiwan, as well as their taobao store, the feedback has been pretty positive especially given the price to performance ratio. I think they are OEM manufacture so they have good wholesale price. The D7 is only 1000 RMB or ~ $160 USB for 1DD and 6BA, so I decided to take a chance.
> Go to their taobao site for some frequency graphs, from the feedback and the graphs, they are mostly going for a neutral and smooth house sound.
> https://shop583626459.world.taobao.com


Thanks for the update!
But wow, those are some nice prices! I kinda expected the IEMs to cost a lot more.
I'll try to get my hands on some of their IEMs. ( Never ordered from taobao before )
Thanks again for the information!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002036699670.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.6.21ef4051n3MkA1&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.33416.213724.0&scm_id=1007.33416.213724.0&scm-url=1007.33416.213724.0&pvid=9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.33416.213724.0,pvid:9d6c4cac-97da-443f-bbef-58a470de557f,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#19_668#888#3325#19_23416#0#213724#0_23416#4721#21967#544_23416#4722#21972#7_668#2846#8108#1977_668#2717#7567#967_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3422#15392#206_4452#0#214000#0_4452#3474#16498#760_4452#4862#24463#82_4452#3098#9599#676_4452#5108#23442#975_4452#3564#16062#439
> 
> It is very obvious these are fakes. Do not buy these or anything that looks like an earphone that cost 1/10th the cost of an original on aliexpress is the point of this post.


in all fairness, it does say DIY Xelentos, so they aren't claiming to be real.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i bet the leisurely audio aren't leisurely priced?!


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 18, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i bet the leisurely audio aren't leisurely priced?!


Well i found out that (If i'm not mistaken):

(BA)
L3 $160
L6 $240
L8 $340
L12 $570

( DD+BA)
D7 $160
D7 pro $190

(BA+EST)
E7 $700
E12 $930


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I bought a pair of Senn HD599's from Amazon, with the payment plan, as a impulse buy to replace my Senn HD600 I sold a few months back to buy a pair of Mofasest Trio's that I didn't like and ended up selling. I like the 599's more than the HD600. They are both open, but the 599 isolate a bit more than the 600, and the stage is wider and more 3D. They do say refined and sophisticated tuning on the box, and this is exactly how they sound. First pair of cans i've owned in years (I wasn't a big fan of cans) that make me yearn for them when i'm using IEM's. I really love the HD599, and they are so comfy and pretty too. They aren't for bassheads, but they don't carry the Sennheiser veil like the HD600 did or the IE800 do. 

I just ordered a pair of the brand new IE300 from Sennheiser, and they'll be here Tuesday. Reviews have been very good, so here's to hoping they have a more refined sound than the IE800 (they use the same driver, only retuned), with more stage and 3D presentation. If so, i'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

wayofthedawn said:


> Well i found out that (If i'm not mistaken):
> 
> (BA)
> L3 $160
> ...


that's not bad all for a multi EST and BA. Surprising a little.


----------



## wayofthedawn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> that's not bad all for a multi EST and BA. Surprising a little.


Yeah i'm surprised as well.
From what i can tell/read ( through google translate ) is that the L8 and E12 models are very very highly regarded in the community


----------



## dabaiyan

While we are on the topic of thing you can only get on taobao, I've actually been debating between getting leisurely audio IEMs or from another niche brand called "earsir" or tianxing in Chinese. Their ES170 has been getting great reviews in Chinese forums, and it's price is also pretty good, you get 7 BA for ~$360, according to the impressions, it's got great bass for an all BA unit. I'm moving soon so I'm holding off on purchases from overseas atm, but if anyone here is willing to take the plunge and share some impressions I'd be very interested.
link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=620218979589


----------



## Dsnuts

Just found out the new UM MASON Fabled sound Special edition will be selling for $6K. The Special is that they will cost as much as a good used car. Prices for flagships now a days is unreal. I am sure they will be praised by reviewers and will sound like heaven has ascended on your ears. 

But for me anyway give me KBEARS KS1 for $20. Thank goodness for earphones we can afford. Lol


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 19, 2021)

Moondrop spark
https://www.moondroplab.com/sparks


----------



## RikudouGoku

wayofthedawn said:


> Moondrop spark
> https://www.moondroplab.com/sparks


hmmmm looks very familiar....





(genshin impact)


----------



## Asakurai (Apr 19, 2021)

Unique Melody Mest Mk2
2EST + 4BA + 1DD + 1 Bone Conduction Driver
MSRP: $1499

Warm Energetic, i can see if someone saying it's the best IEM, especially for the one who like upbeat tempo, mest mk2 has lot of energy to make lively presentation, really punchy bass and treble has bite without any harshness
Imaging definitely on top level, really good layering
Though, i don't like mest mk2 for slow tempo music, not every song need that much energy

For technical obviously there is nothing to complaint, for tonal it just a matter of taste
I would recommend mest mk2 depends on your playlist, need lot of energy? Go for it, probably the best one you can find in the market right now





Yanyin Technology (研音科技) Rosemary
8BA + 1DD (with 2 switch)
MSRP: 5198 RMB
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-23312529545.16.4d4f64d0iRocga&id=636333873360

Neutral with slight warm touch, it's relaxing with good atmospheric
i like either with 00 switch or 11 switch, 11switch if you like more v-shaped with energy boost (not as much as mest mk2)

I own Rosemary and i borrow Mest MK2 from local seller, both is great IEM for the price, but if we talk about value I think Rosemary still has better value
Mest Mk2 definitely has sharper imaging and much much more energetic (even slow mellow song will become energetic one), while Rosemary give calmer presentation
some people might say there is nothing special from Rosemary, i would say because it's what good cans should do, it doesn't overboost in any area, just give right amount.

I would say both is good choices, but if you want value go for Rosemary (I own Rosemary since last year and still happy with this IEM)

*Rosemary FR


*
Switch 1 for Bass Boost
Switch 2 for Treble Boost


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is time to start a new week in full force!! This means an IEM with a huge soundstage, tons of detail, and an actually good bass! If you're not afraid of treble either, then the 3D Terminator or Three Dynamic Drivers Terminator IEM from Unique Melody will be right up your alley! 

I did a review on them, and took the time to talk about their sound, their comfort, along with how they compare with other IEMs priced around the very competitive price of ~400 USD. 

Please take a look, and leave a comment if you have questions, or if there'll be any way I could help

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/04/unique-melody-3dt-3d-terminator-sound-stage-exploded.html


----------



## drbluenewmexico

wayofthedawn said:


> Moondrop spark
> https://www.moondroplab.com/sparks


What is price?? Looks cimpetent


----------



## wayofthedawn

drbluenewmexico said:


> What is price?? Looks cimpetent


 Should be $90


----------



## Asakurai

wayofthedawn said:


> Well i found out that (If i'm not mistaken):
> 
> (BA)
> L3 $160
> ...




This one is Leisurely L8, from technical side this one is on par with fearless 8BA (s8f/s8p) 
For tonal, it's boring one with emphasis on lower treble, not that hot as their FR but bass can be improved imo, i expect more textured bass since it use the best BA bass driver

And for D7, you could check Fearless tequila, it has the same driver, probably just a little different tuning, i suggest to pass tho


----------



## wayofthedawn (Apr 19, 2021)

I was actually considering both the L8 and D7 haha, thanks for the info! ( Reconsidering now )
It's a little bit hard to find the FR on the LA IEMs pfft


----------



## Asakurai (Apr 19, 2021)

wayofthedawn said:


> I was actually considering both the L8 and D7 haha, thanks for the info! ( Reconsidering now )
> It's a little bit hard to find the FR on the LA IEMs pfft


You could check on their taobao, they always show the FR for their IEMs

Leisurely Link


----------



## drbluenewmexico

They could be fake fakes and the real fake deal! Cost of items pushed way up by including R & D costs in final product cost. If reverse engineered actual parts cost of product drops significantly perhaps still wise to not get fooled again AKA the WHO! A placebo labeled real placebo however in recent Harvard study still is more effective than ordinary placebo!!


----------



## Strifeff7

Asakurai said:


> Unique Melody Mest Mk2
> 2EST + 4BA + 1DD + 1 Bone Conduction Driver
> MSRP: $1499
> 
> ...


that's a gorgeous faceplate on the Rosemary,


----------



## Asakurai

Strifeff7 said:


> that's a gorgeous faceplate on the Rosemary,


Yeah ordered custom faceplate, just give them the concept and perfect execution 😊 really well made


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Apr 19, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sennheiser-ie-300.24893/reviews#review-25720

New review of the Sennheiser IE300. It's a beautiful IEM that sounds as good as it looks. Money well spent.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ophile-musician-2pin-0-78mm-earphones-earbuds

Graph: 


source: 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276651558.html


----------



## captione

Long time no post LOL
Just got the SeeAudio Yume tour in my hands. First impression is a bit underwhelming for the price but it's still good! I'll post the review in a few weeks.


----------



## BubisUK

Received some new "toys" to play with, not directly IEM related, but will listen to them on IEM's  Big thanks to @John Burson for sending them. Right out of the box, they look very nicely built and v6 looks impressive


----------



## pevinkarker

I bought a moondroop aria on aliexpress but the seller never sent them. Today i opened a dispute and i was immediately refunded. There is any topic about trusted sellers on aliexpress? 

Thanks


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 20, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ophile-musician-2pin-0-78mm-earphones-earbuds
> 
> Graph:
> source:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276651558.html



Quite a big dip in the 5 - 9 kHz region! I'm assuming there's a resonance coupler peak at the 9 kHz area?



pevinkarker said:


> I bought a moondroop aria on aliexpress but the seller never sent them. Today i opened a dispute and i was immediately refunded. There is any topic about trusted sellers on aliexpress?
> 
> Thanks



I've bought north of 200 products from Aliexpress, and in my journey, there're a few trusted Aliexpress shops eg NiceHCK, HIFIGO, KBEAR, TRN, Audiosense, VS Audio store. Some shops are unfortunately banned from discussion on headfi. I've maybe had about 10% of purchases turn bad and had to have a refund or just lost the deal. It's easy to just buy from the cheapest shop, but some shops out really out to scam. There are some usual tricks Aliexpress sellers play on you, such as:
- the seller claimed item was sent but never arrived after half a year. They keep trying delaying tactics by asking you not to file disputes and some sob story that it will affect their rating, and ask you patiently to wait. Once the Aliexpress protection period ends, they escape and refuse to refund you. So please check when the protection period ends and do file for a dispute a few days before the due date expires!
- seller uses fake tracking number. Very common, and sometimes the item is reflected as delivered when you have never seen it arrive. Use https://www.17track.net/en to trace the real location of your items. I'm amazed that sometimes the tracking location on 17track is way different from the Aliexpress tracking service (that followed the stores' fake tracking number).
- if a defective product comes, seller will demand videos or evidence of it. Some stuff like IEM channel imbalance or stuff wired out of phase may be difficult to show without measuring gear or running thru hoops. Sometimes sending stuff back to China for warranties is also a pain, it might even cost more than the item you bought!


Anyways, some other tips for knowing a reliable shop are:
- If u see the first photo below, if u hover your mouse over the shop name, some details will appear, such as how long it's been open, is it an Aliexpress "top brand", their positive feedback etc.
- Go for shops that are established for years, and that generally have > 95% positive ratings. Beware of some shops that have generic names such as numbers, or that are totally new, or those with no ratings or even poor ratings.
- There's a lot of shops that are fly by night and just sprout new names after a few bad reviews harmed their first shop's reputation. One way to know is to click the "business license" tab (see photo below in yellow). That will show their shop address in China. I've realized to my astonishment that a lot of Aliexpress shops under different names, are all using the same address. Aliexpress is much much smaller than we think it is, I know of some more well known shops of which even 4 shops use the same address!







- another tip is to look at the customer reviews tab (see photo below) for an item you wanna buy. You can see the stars they were rated. Some customer reviews are obviously planted, but there are some genuine customers that write some detailed info.
- obviously, for the same IEM being sold in different shops, if you get a bigger denominator of reviews say something with 77 reviews, versus an item with just 1 review, I would think by averaging customer reviews, the 77 review one would probably be more reliable.






- maybe another good way is to just ask on forums like here on whether the folks have tried this shop before and how was their experience (be it negative or positive). But don't always go for the cheapest shop.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Quite a big dip in the 5 - 9 kHz region! I'm assuming there's a resonance coupler peak at the 9 kHz area?


It indeed looks like they inserted the iem quite deep so they get the coupler peak at 9,5khz instead of the standard 8k.


----------



## pevinkarker

Thank you so much for your help and your great post baskingshark!


----------



## CactusPete23

pevinkarker said:


> I bought a moondroop aria on aliexpress but the seller never sent them. Today i opened a dispute and i was immediately refunded. There is any topic about trusted sellers on aliexpress?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately with AE, I get about 10 to 20% of sellers that either: 1) never ship product, 2) Ask for MORE money for Shipping after sale was paid for, 3) "Say" that the item is out of Stock After accepting paid order.    NiceHCK has sent 2 orders with no problem... Then in this last Anniversary sale, they pulled the "sorry not in stock/available" and "please cancel your order", two days after accepting paid order.  For the buyer, this means you lose the value of any coins, or coupons that you used for that purchase; Something I still blame the seller for.  It also may make Aliexpress lower your "status" as an unreliable buyer who cancels orders.  NiceHCK did refund about a week later, but I hate it when an AE Seller does not honor the order that they accepted; especially during these sale periods that are limited in time.  (One loses their chance to order the same item at a sale price from an alternate seller.) I seems that many sellers do not carry ant inventory; and only order from Their Supplier/Manufacturer AFTER they receive a customer Order.(like a small shop, or "middle man" might need to do)

 I know lots of folks love NiceHCK, but they are not perfect; Not sure any AE sellers are...   Just sharing my experience. 

Lots of good IEM info and Experience gets shared in this thread!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 20, 2021)

So I got a reply from ApeSonic rep here at headfi. They are having a sales on newegg for their products to launch them which had them silent for a bit. Will post my review of these soon but they seem to have them in stock now.

https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=ApeSonic Link dont seem to work. Just type in Apesonic on the search bar. 


They have a purple color too


----------



## BubisUK

CactusPete23 said:


> Unfortunately with AE, I get about 10 to 20% of sellers that either: 1) never ship product, 2) Ask for MORE money for Shipping after sale was paid for, 3) "Say" that the item is out of Stock After accepting paid order.    NiceHCK has sent 2 orders with no problem... Then in this last Anniversary sale, they pulled the "sorry not in stock/available" and "please cancel your order", two days after accepting paid order.  For the buyer, this means you lose the value of any coins, or coupons that you used for that purchase; Something I still blame the seller for.  It also may make Aliexpress lower your "status" as an unreliable buyer who cancels orders.  NiceHCK did refund about a week later, but I hate it when an AE Seller does not honor the order that they accepted; especially during these sale periods that are limited in time.  (One loses their chance to order the same item at a sale price from an alternate seller.) I seems that many sellers do not carry ant inventory; and only order from Their Supplier/Manufacturer AFTER they receive a customer Order.(like a small shop, or "middle man" might need to do)
> 
> I know lots of folks love NiceHCK, but they are not perfect; Not sure any AE sellers are...   Just sharing my experience.
> 
> Lots of good IEM info and Experience gets shared in this thread!


I had similar experience with NiceHCK Audio Store on this Ali sale. I bought bunch of stuff and when parcel arrived my Xduoo Xd-05 basic was missing. You can imagine my emotions at the time 😄 After chasing them it turned out it was out of stock due to shortage of available stock and will only be back in stock at the end of the month, so they shipped everything else and "forgot" to tell me about it. 
As I have purchased the xd-05 at really low price on sale I decided to wait for them to restock. So yeah it is better to check with them do they really have the stock they are selling.


----------



## Kumonomukou

pevinkarker said:


> I bought a moondroop aria on aliexpress but the seller never sent them. Today i opened a dispute and i was immediately refunded. There is any topic about trusted sellers on aliexpress?
> 
> Thanks


1. Check ratings before the purchase! 

2. Even those trusted shops could mess up orders at times, so make sure to open disputes for refund. Communication could mean little as they'll most likely ask you to wait until the end of estimate delivery date.

I'd consider an instant refund actually a decent result. Sellers could drag this out to 3-5 months if they keep declining your proposals.



Ps. Is it just me or anyone experiencing delays for Ali combination delivery? Three weeks and they haven't reached the custom yet..


----------



## BubisUK

Aiderlot M5


----------



## Alino

pevinkarker said:


> I bought a moondroop aria on aliexpress but the seller never sent them. Today i opened a dispute and i was immediately refunded. There is any topic about trusted sellers on aliexpress?
> 
> Thanks




Yes: they are a few!


----------



## cqtek

Afternoon of comparisons between the new DAC/Amps that have arrived: the Tempotec Sonata E35 (DUAL CS43131) and the Xuelin H7 (Dual ES9038Q2M). I have a good afternoon of testing to do. I'll leave the measurements for another day.
The first thing that makes me happy is that the E35 seems better than the BHD, with a more authoritative sound, even though it has a 3.5mm SE output. Tempotec is planning to release an analogue version of the E35, called E44, with 4.4mm balanced output and 4V RMS. The E35 claims 80mW @32 Ohms.

The H7 is something else, but I need to get the best IEMS to enjoy it. If the E35 has authority, the H7 has more precision, detail and nuance, that analytical point that extracts that information I didn't know. But, on this occasion, the sound doesn't come across as very cold, rather neutral.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Added my review of the Unique Melody 3DT: Unique Melody Terminator 3DT


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of reviews. I just posted my final thoughts on the new ApeSonic Rain. 



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/apesonic-rain.25103/reviews#review-25729


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 21, 2021)

*EXTRA, EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!

For my KZ fanbois, I present to you the KZ AZ09 Bluetooth Adapter!*
LINK

Just got in contact with KZ. Says that there's no stock till next week. Will be able to give you guys a first impression by early May, hopefully. And maybe, just maybe there will be other connector options.

UPDATE: They brought the listing down. Don't know if price is finalized. Hopefully it's cheaper.

*

*


----------



## baskingshark

cappuchino said:


> *EXTRA, EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!
> 
> For my KZ fanbois, I present to you the KZ AZ09 Bluetooth Adapter!*
> LINK
> ...



Seems they are trying to muscle in on TRN's turf for BT adapters (eg TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, TRN BT20S Pro), which have been quite successful for TRN.

But of the KZ TWS stuff I've tried and read on reviews, they generally seem to have crap battery life or crap BT connectivity. One of my friend's KZ TWS set had 3 hours battery life OOTB. After 3 months it became only 45 min LOL. Battery life is expected to drop with repeated charging, but 45 min lifespan is not too cool IMHO. So maybe best to wait for early reviews to filter out first before getting a blind purchase for KZ wireless stuff.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> Seems they are trying to muscle in on TRN's turf for BT adapters (eg TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, TRN BT20S Pro), which have been quite successful for TRN.
> 
> But of the KZ TWS stuff I've tried and read on reviews, they generally seem to have crap battery life or crap BT connectivity. One of my friend's KZ TWS set had 3 hours battery life OOTB. After 3 months it became only 45 min LOL. Battery life is expected to drop with repeated charging, but 45 min lifespan is not too cool IMHO.


I have two TWS here, the first gen Xiaomi Airdots and the Soundpeats Truedots. I'd consider myself an early adopter as I bought the Airdots within the month of its release. Can't remember the last time I put those two in my ears 😂 At a lower price point, wired still reigns supreme. Can't say anything in the upper spectrum as I haven't tried one yet.



baskingshark said:


> So maybe best to wait for early reviews to filter out first before getting a blind purchase for KZ wireless stuff.


They said I'd be able to review it so 🙈. Nothing to lose.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Graph tools:


https://iems.audiodiscourse.com/
https://precog.squig.link/
https://squig.link/
https://hbb.squig.link/
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/
https://banbeu.com/graph/tool/


----------



## dharmasteve (Apr 21, 2021)

So I'm a fanboy of the LZ A7. Amazing piezo highs Superb IEM and can be tailored to suit almost anybody.
So I wanted to get an IEM with a very different profile. An IEM with good bass and good upper mids. I chose the *BGVP NS9*. After a week with these I find them exceptional. 2 Dynamic Drivers and a mixture of 7, Knowles and Sonion BA's, each side. There are  three sound adjustment filters and I have put on the silver one. One of the unique points of this IEM is the spatials....the soundstage, which is truly good in width, imaging positions, depth and height. Sound is coming from all the directions it should be. Such an important part of an IEMs capability which can add the right position to the sound and give a 3D experience. Bass is strong when needed from the 2 DD, digs deep and has impact, but abates and ameliorates to let vocals 'sing', in particularly the upper mids, and shine without a hint of bleed from bass. It does have a flaw. Treble rolls off and quietens very quickly, losing presence, energy, and relative volume. Considering it's price of $160 or less, it is a really listenable IEM, never grating or glaring. Maybe with a piezo driver this would be a real all rounder.

Although it is easy to drive I find it does not give it's riches from a phone like my Sony Xperia 5ii, but from the 4.4mm of my HiBy R5  with Spiral Dots, (the stock tips are not all that and should be tip rolled) it's superb. It needs juice to give it's treasures up. It is not a bright IEM at all and is extremely organic, natural and analogue. For those who do not like extended over energized treble these really sound big with no glare. The treble equalises up very well if you do need it though. Such good value for the technology. Not quite the all round sound of the LZ A7's but will be 'gold' for many listeners who don't like over energized treble.


----------



## abitstranger

RikudouGoku said:


> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ophile-musician-2pin-0-78mm-earphones-earbuds
> 
> Graph:
> source:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276651558.html


The shell looks similar to that of kbear diamond/believe


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 21, 2021)

Why does that graph remind me of Simpsons characters.


----------



## Dsnuts

Reecho SG-03 in the house. 

How are these things $69??! Lol I just poped these into my ears just now. On first listen. These have a rich tone and has good balanced tuning with a sub bass lift. These are way more refined than the price would indicate.  The all metal shells are impressive too. Very isolating. Strong dynamics good detail. Much more refined than they have a right to be.  Never owned a custom fit IEM but I would imagine it would be something like these. These things fit me like it was made for me. These are substantial for certain.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Why does that graph remind me of Simpsons characters.



Haha it reminds me of a sideways Donald Trump.



Anybody getting this IEM? Looks interesting for sure!


----------



## slowpickr

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho SG-03 in the house.
> 
> How are these things $69??! Lol I just poped these into my ears just now. On first listen. These have a rich tone and has good balanced tuning with a sub bass lift. These are way more refined than the price would indicate.  The all metal shells are impressive too. Very isolating. Strong dynamics good detail. Much more refined than they have a right to be.  Never owned a custom fit IEM but I would imagine it would be something like these. These things fit me like it was made for me. These are substantial for certain.


I really need to stay out of this thread .


----------



## BubisUK

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho SG-03 in the house.
> 
> How are these things $69??! Lol I just poped these into my ears just now. On first listen. These have a rich tone and has good balanced tuning with a sub bass lift. These are way more refined than the price would indicate.  The all metal shells are impressive too. Very isolating. Strong dynamics good detail. Much more refined than they have a right to be.  Never owned a custom fit IEM but I would imagine it would be something like these. These things fit me like it was made for me. These are substantial for certain.


These are on my to buy list as well 😄


----------



## Dsnuts

Titanium plated dynamics if anything has some outstanding bass. Always have. These are clearly made for bass fans so expect to have some heavy hitting bass but it is the rest of the sound that is surprising. To be fair I just got a new cable in the package I am trying out with them but still the sound is undeniable. 

These are perfect for out and about as they isolate better than most IEMs I have used a bit too well actually.  Loving the metal design on these.  I am gonna burn them in real good and see where they go. Will report back. Graph from these have you thinking they will be a deep V shaped IEM but mids arent recessed at all. Again surprising.


----------



## cqtek (Apr 21, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho SG-03 in the house.
> 
> How are these things $69??! Lol I just poped these into my ears just now. On first listen. These have a rich tone and has good balanced tuning with a sub bass lift. These are way more refined than the price would indicate.  The all metal shells are impressive too. Very isolating. Strong dynamics good detail. Much more refined than they have a right to be.  Never owned a custom fit IEM but I would imagine it would be something like these. These things fit me like it was made for me. These are substantial for certain.


That's what I say, for that price they are absolutely recommendable, a step forward in sound quality. And in construction and design, there is little or nothing that can overshadow them in this segment.

Edit: Dsnuts Is it possible to know what kind of additional cable you will use? I ask because I have replaced the original with the ISN C16 and now the full potential of these SG-03s shines through, in terms of detail, spatiality and weight. And for the record, I'm quite sceptical about cables...


----------



## Ace Bee

Has anyone in Singapore heard this iem?

https://www.aaw.me/collections/pre-...d-acousticwerkes-a3h-universal-in-ear-monitor









It's available locally in India, and I am quite interested to try them. This is their cheapest offering. If anybody from Singapore has heard them, please provide some impressions. There is absolutely zero reviews of it on internet.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 21, 2021)

cqtek said:


> That's what I say, for that price they are absolutely recommendable, a step forward in sound quality. And in construction and design, there is little or nothing that can overshadow them in this segment.
> 
> Edit: Dsnuts Is it possible to know what kind of additional cable you will use? I ask because I have replaced the original with the ISN C16 and now the full potential of these SG-03s shines through, in terms of detail, spatiality and weight. And for the record, I'm quite sceptical about cables...


First cable I used on them out of the box is Penon Mix. Let me burn them in real good and I will do some cable rolling and report on the Reecho thread. Going back to the stock cable and the sound design was very much there. I would imagine anything with silver in it will be a good pairing with the SG-03s as has somewhat of a darker tuning. I dont like to do cable rolling till I get them nice n loose. Then we will see.


----------



## OklahKekW




----------



## bsoplinger

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a reply from ApeSonic rep here at headfi. They are having a sales on newegg for their products to launch them which had them silent for a bit. Will post my review of these soon but they seem to have them in stock now.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=ApeSonic Link dont seem to work. Just type in Apesonic on the search bar.
> 
> ...



I ordered a pair of these in purple for the reduced price and added a simple $10 TRN 2.5 balanced cable and KZ spiral eartips. They're on my cheap $20 RUIZU player for the next week to burn in. Can't wait to give them a listen along with all of the other IEMs I've blown cash on over the last month. Ikko meteor (oh1), Tripowin TC-01, iBasso IT01s, Moondrop Starfield, a few of the under $50 TRN and a couple of Bluetooth products. I'll be busy listening soon. Can't wait


----------



## jwbrent

OklahKekW said:


>



Pre-ordered and arriving in early May. I’ll certainly post an unboxing then ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> Pre-ordered and arriving in early May. I’ll certainly post an unboxing then ...


https://giphy.com/gifs/moodman-YRuFixSNWFVcXaxpmX


----------



## Viajero (Apr 22, 2021)

cqtek said:


> Now it's the turn of the Reecho SG-03 to be reviewed and the first thing I want to say is that it's great to find great sound in this price range again. It's true that their decreasing W profile, with a very powerful low end, might make you think that these are just another IEMS for bass heads, with nothing to contribute, but that's not the case. Of course, the great work of the low end should be highlighted (spectacular that this sells for 69$) because I find that it combines power and speed, punch and containment typical of superior models. The emphasised upper-midrange has great clarity and brings a high technical level to the sound, giving it a lot of precision, a commendable cleanliness and separation. I still think there's a BA hidden out there and they don't want to say so... Because the vocals are closer than the FR makes you think, as well as the details. Then, the high end is tuned to appease those high mids, but without losing brilliance, or descriptive power.
> 
> I've been enjoying this SG-03 for a few days now, and this good vocal House disc, with which you can enjoy all aspects of this new model: bass, vocals and details.
> 
> ...




The iBasso IT00 is, imo, the best sounding single DD IEM (and one of the best of any kind) in the under $100 category. If you've heard it can you tell me how this Reecho SG-03 compares?


----------



## Reebonz

Ace Bee said:


> Has anyone in Singapore heard this iem?
> 
> https://www.aaw.me/collections/pre-...d-acousticwerkes-a3h-universal-in-ear-monitor
> 
> ...



I have this IEM and you can see my mini-review posted a while back here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-15914401


----------



## Ace Bee

Reebonz said:


> I have this IEM and you can see my mini-review posted a while back here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-15914401


Goodness! I cannot thank you enough! May I discuss some more in pm?


----------



## Ace Bee

Reebonz said:


> The new AAW A3H+ surprised me with a full-bodied presentation, sweet vocal, and organic sounding signature!
> 
> It is a three drivers hybrid (2BA, 1 Dynamic). The noteworthy features are the nozzle-less open vented armature (NOVA) driver and graphene dynamic woofer.
> 
> ...


Is it like this: Punchy Bass, forward mids, and shimmery treble? And an overall airy sound signature? How is the stage depth by the way?

I have many more questions...


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> First cable I used on them out of the box is Penon Mix. Let me burn them in real good and I will do some cable rolling and report on the Reecho thread. Going back to the stock cable and the sound design was very much there. I would imagine anything with silver in it will be a good pairing with the SG-03s as has somewhat of a darker tuning. I dont like to do cable rolling till I get them nice n loose. Then we will see.


Thank you for your quick comment.
On the other hand, we think differently and our bar for darkness is also different, which is a good thing. For me, I don't find darkness in the SG-03 and that's why I have used a pure copper wire, to round the sound and give it more spatiality. Although it is possible that the result of my appreciation is because I am using analytical sources for review.


----------



## Reebonz

Ace Bee said:


> Is it like this: Punchy Bass, forward mids, and shimmery treble? And an overall airy sound signature? How is the stage depth by the way?
> 
> I have many more questions...


The A3H+ bass is quite special as it is one of the few IEMs I've heard that can quite match the bass quantity and quality of the Empire Ears's IEMs like Legend X and Valkyrie. I consider EE's bass presentation the best, so it is indeed high praise given to the bass aspect of the A3H+. You can feel the sub-bass rumble in all songs, making it sound so full-bodied but no bloat in the lower frequencies.

Vocals are forward. Not sure what "shimmery" treble means exactly, but the clarity is superb without sibilance and not overly bright.

It has an airy, spacious sound stage, quite holographic, and amazing separation and layering of individual instruments.

If I have to nitpick, the comfort level is not quite as good as IEMs from Empire Ears or Noble Audio, for example. The shell contours are not as smooth but I have used it for hours without pain so it is definitely not uncomfortable.

Don't let the price fool you thinking it is just another mediocre IEM or the worst in line from the company. In fact, this is still my most used IEM because it has the least faults out of all the IEMs in my collection and just sounds so damn good with any song genre in any sound quality.

However, since this IEM is available to you locally, it is best to audition it first to make sure it fits your sound preference.


----------



## Ace Bee

Reebonz said:


> The A3H+ bass is quite special as it is one of the few IEMs I've heard that can quite match the bass quantity and quality of the Empire Ears's IEMs like Legend X and Valkyrie. I consider EE's bass presentation the best, so it is indeed high praise given to the bass aspect of the A3H+. You can feel the sub-bass rumble in all songs, making it sound so full-bodied but no bloat in the lower frequencies.
> 
> Vocals are forward. Not sure what "shimmery" treble means exactly, but the clarity is superb without sibilance and not overly bright.
> 
> ...


You have answered all my queries, even those which I did not ask. Thank you. Auditioning is not an option in this time, so I'm gonna break a leg and straightout order this one. Whatever you have said are very much to my preferences.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.fiio.com/fh5s


----------



## dharmasteve (Apr 22, 2021)

Regarding the treble on the BVGP NS9. Like many IEMs we may want to tailor the sound to our liking. The BGVP equalises very well. On the HiBy R5 we have the very useful MSEB, a systemwide equalisation system. For the NS9 adjusting the 'overall temperature' to 'cool' a couple of clicks, 'note thickness' towards 'crisp'. 'Sibilance' towards 'crisp', etc, etc the treble can be enhanced (there are more settings to play with). On the Amazon HD equaliser, it's possible to up the 14Hz a few decibels (or earlier) to bring some more treble into the mix. As you can see on the graph at 10K the treble has become very quiet it starts to raise again at about 16k but will not be noticeable to many ears. As a result some instruments lack the shimmer and shine, and notes in the treble area can be thicker than those IEMs with a more extended treble. In actual practice because the timbre is so very good it can still match some of the 'overcooked' trebles'.
As a whole this is really a very good IEM for most music, up there with many above it's price range. Very easy to listen to, organic, analogue, full, not boring at all, plenty of emotion and soul in the music and with one of the best soundstages I have heard.....which makes a big difference. For about £100 or so, how do they do it, 2 DDs and 7 Knowles, Sonion, BA's?





Frequency Graph from BGVP


----------



## duaned

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.fiio.com/fh5s


Looks like it has Fiio's annoying 8khz peak as usual!


----------



## kmmbd

duaned said:


> Looks like it has Fiio's annoying 8khz peak as usual!


That's the coupler resonance peak, shouldn't be as peaky in real life listening.


----------



## illumidata

Reebonz said:


> The A3H+ bass is quite special as it is one of the few IEMs I've heard that can quite match the bass quantity and quality of the Empire Ears's IEMs like Legend X and Valkyrie. I consider EE's bass presentation the best, so it is indeed high praise given to the bass aspect of the A3H+. You can feel the sub-bass rumble in all songs, making it sound so full-bodied but no bloat in the lower frequencies.
> 
> Vocals are forward. Not sure what "shimmery" treble means exactly, but the clarity is superb without sibilance and not overly bright.
> 
> ...


As a bass head this was an irresistible endorsement. Thank you, I'm throwing caution to the wind like @Ace Bee and looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## kmmbd

The internal design of the Blessing2 is very neat indeed. The attention to detail in terms of tubing and driver placement is laudable.


----------



## Ace Bee

illumidata said:


> As a bass head this was an irresistible endorsement. Thank you, I'm throwing caution to the wind like @Ace Bee and looking forward to hearing them!


Welcome to the bandwagon. Will be able to tell how they perform in a week.


----------



## cqtek

Viajero said:


> The iBasso IT00 is, imo, the best sounding single DD IEM (and one of the best of any kind) in the under $100 category. If you've heard it can you tell me how this Reecho SG-03 compares?


Sorry, I don't have it, I can't compare it.


----------



## chickenmoon (Apr 22, 2021)

Viajero said:


> The iBasso IT00 is, imo, the best sounding single DD IEM (and one of the best of any kind) in the under $100 category. If you've heard it can you tell me how this Reecho SG-03 compares?



From memory, as I haven't listened to IT00 in a while, and graphs I made of both, the Reecho is more V-shaped than the iBasso and it's got less thickness in the lower mids. One tonal characteristic of the SG-03 vs most other iems is that the low point isn't at 1kHz but at 500hz.  That 500Hz region is perceived not only as fullness but also as mud. I think it's lowered in the SG-03 just enough to make them sound less muddy but without making them sound thin. This plus more boost in the 2Khz presence region gives you an IEM that feels cleaner and has better perceived clarity and transparency. The SG-03 is certainly a very interesting and impressive  IEM but I personally find it a bit too sharp/agressive overall.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Apr 22, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.fiio.com/fh5s



I was resolved to not pick up any new IEMs unless something truly irresistible entered the marketplace.

Between my DQ6, CKX, Tin T3, BQEYZ KB100 & KC2, ZS6, AS12 & BA10 I can confidently say that I'm all set to enjoy all of my music to my heart's content.

.....and then Fiio releases the FH5s.






Wild horses won't be able to stop me on this one.

Why?

Given Fiio's abilities for exceptional tuning on their recent hybrids (FH7, FH5 and FH3), I am expecting this 2DD+2BA to be a showstopper.

I'll be clear about my bias, though. 

I have a boatload of moderately priced hybrids but I have four 2+2's that ..... just ......do it for me. 
In a sense it's the same reason the DQ6 works for me. 
That is to say the separating of FR with dynamic drivers.

Yes, the DQ6 being a multi-DD only, is an entirely different proposal. 
That said, the parallels still apply for the most part, in my opinion.

The BQEYZ KB100, K2, KC2 and KZ ZS6 (v1) all tune their lower frequencies by separating the sub bass and mid bass with dedicated drivers (usually a 6mm and 10mm).

BQEYZ K2, KC2 & KB100 (??) set-up




KZ ZS6





I find that if said separation is done well the lower frequency texture remains in tact or improves while the overall sound signature can retain a beautiful balance of slam and rumble.

The three BQEYZ models are great examples of exceptional budget-fi 2+2 hybrids when they were released. They still hold up well, in my opinion.
The KZ ZS6(v1), as controversial as it was for its upper treble peak, is still one of my favorite IEMs. 
Of course my ZS6 is slightly modified to tame the upper treble peak.

The end result for each of the four (KB100, KC2, K2 and ZS6) is:
1)  a low end with great slam & rumble that distributes warmth to the midrange
2) a clean & clear midrange that avoids strident behavior
3) treble that does triple duty of unfolding micro-detail, providing "air" and broadcasting, for lack of a better word, the soundstage.

In my opinion the dual dynamics also facilitate overall tonal accuracy so the trade-off (balanced armature high resolution as timbre suffers) isn't as severe as what is often found in all-BA IEMs.

Fiio's FH5s is hands down the best looking IEM I've set eyes on to date. The black with copper accents is stunning. 
The triple-vented faceplate finished in copper trim is really a work of art.






Let's just put this out on the table now before the doomsayers start in on the balanced armatures being placed in the nozzle.





BQEYZ placed BAs in the nozzle of each model successfully. Scroll up and take a look at those BQEYZ images once again. The KC2, K2 and KB100 weren't typically described as shouty or piercing. Their presentations were characterized as smooth, clean and clear. I concur.

Incidentally, I would describe my slightly modified ZS6(v1) to be the same (smooth, clean and clear).

I am confident that Fiio can pull off the placement of BAs in the nozzle. 

I'm expecting the texture, slam, rumble and warmth of the dual dynamics to lend the FH5s its character (as is the case with the aforementioned 2+2 designs).






Really can't wait to get my hands on this one.

It'll be great if it comes in at very reasonable price like the FH3 did.

I'll put the money aside now. 

This should be, for all intents and purposes, Fiio's moment of brilliance.

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!


p.s. - the BGVP DM5 shares said characteristics of the aforementioned 2+2 offerings but they are tg e only 2+2 that are slightly strident at times and I've yet to take on the task of taming its upper midrange just yet. Upper midrange aside, the DM5 is near exceptional, too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alpha Whale said:


> I was resolved to not pick up any new IEMs unless something truly irresistible entered the marketplace.
> 
> Between my DQ6, CKX, Tin T3, BQEYZ KB100 & KC2, ZS6, AS12 & BA10 I can confidently say that I'm all set to enjoy all of my music to my heart's content.
> 
> ...


Does 250 usd sound reasonable enough to you?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Does 250 usd sound reasonable enough to you?


You've nailed it here (from my very limited perspective).
Fiio got me into HiFi with Q1 and Q1-II and their 2.5-mm balanced push.
Having almost all Fiio pokemons/IEMs, it got me lost on FH5 (happy that I stopped following, FH7 and a lot more later, nope!)
Recently I really re-appreciated Fiio with BTR3K and BTR5 (both are absolutely great for their price IMHO), so it left me with ~$150 boundary for Fiio


----------



## BubisUK

This is sooo nice 😄 Does anyone know how these sound? Want to order them, but dont want to buy them blindly.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Apr 22, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Does 250 usd sound reasonable enough to you?



Seeing that the 2+1 FH3 is $129 I was hoping to see $189 or $199 for the 2+2 FH5s.

Just me being me, I'm already on the hunt for an exceptional MMCX cable to compliment the FH5s.

Hoping to find something like this with black connectors instead of chrome.













It'll probably be well worth the $249 but they will sell more units at $189 or $199 and the FH5s would, likely, dominate the $200 price bracket (the sweet spot in the market at the moment). With tens of millions of people out of work receiving government money to survive a large percentage of the buying public will be seeking price-to-performance value.

$189 or $199 would have been my price point if I had been at the helm at Fiio.

...but I'm not. I know. I know.



> PhonoPhi:
> Having almost all Fiio pokemons/IEMs, it got me lost on FH5 (happy that I stopped following, FH7 and a lot more later, nope!)



Not a big fan of the Fiio hybrids?

Do tell!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alpha Whale said:


> Seeing that the 2+1 FH3 is $129 I was hoping to see $189 or $199 for the 2+2 FH5s.
> 
> Just me being me, I'm already on the hunt for an exceptional MMCX cable to compliment the FH5s.
> 
> ...


Check out the XINHS store on cables.

IMO the best price/performance range is the 300 usd spot.


----------



## morndewey

BubisUK said:


> This is sooo nice 😄 Does anyone know how these sound? Want to order them, but dont want to buy them blindly.


Did I recently read they are quite heavy?


----------



## cn11

Those of you who have been discussing the AAW A3H+, where do you order from for shipping to the USA? Null Audio in Singapore? If so, about how long to reach the States?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey, everyone!

I just posted my review of the AUDIOSENSE DT200. If you have the time, do check it out. I appreciate any feedback/criticism I can get with the reviews I write.

Model: Audiosense DT200
Driver Set-Up: 2 Knowles BA
Tuning: Neutral with slight bass boost.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt200.24239/reviews

Stay safe and healthy!


*Removed track-specific analysis as it didn't feel like _me_, if you get what I mean.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

These two are best friends. Sympatico. Amazing dance partners. Hiby R2 and Sennheiser IE300. Fantastic sound for under $400.


----------



## Ace Bee

cn11 said:


> Those of you who have been discussing the AAW A3H+, where do you order from for shipping to the USA? Null Audio in Singapore? If so, about how long to reach the States?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm buying locally. But I believe it will take at most 10 days


----------



## tgx78

a late night listening session with the Lokahi..

Jazz sounds great on it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Interesting....


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Interesting....


Was i88 any good?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> Was i88 any good?


I believe it was good but price was high and competitors exists at lower prices. (havent heard it myself.)


----------



## duaned

cn11 said:


> Those of you who have been discussing the AAW A3H+, where do you order from for shipping to the USA? Null Audio in Singapore? If so, about how long to reach the States?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you can buy these directly from AAW’s website?


----------



## illumidata

cn11 said:


> Those of you who have been discussing the AAW A3H+, where do you order from for shipping to the USA? Null Audio in Singapore? If so, about how long to reach the States?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





duaned said:


> I think you can buy these directly from AAW’s website?


I ordered direct from AAW on 22nd, for UK delivery, admittedly, but FedEx are expecting to deliver by the 27th (shipping was 10 SGD). To note I didn't shop around, there might be cheaper options but pretty happy with the way things appear to be playing out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-excalibur





https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-oracle


----------



## duaned

The Oracle would be fitting, apart from the price!


----------



## slex

Maybe the imprintment of " Oracle" cost $10 more😄.


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-excalibur
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-oracle


Nice. Same shells and driver configuration with different tuning?


----------



## RikudouGoku

weexisttocease said:


> Nice. Same shells and driver configuration with different tuning?


Drivers are different (from the clair/mon, Oracle and Excalibur seems to have the same drivers) but shell looks the same, which is unfortunate since those shells are too big for me....


----------



## weexisttocease

RikudouGoku said:


> Drivers are different (from the clair/mon, Oracle and Excalibur seems to have the same drivers) but shell looks the same, which is unfortunate since those shells are too big for me....



Yep. Their really look big.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-excalibur
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-oracle


Excalibur is for western ears?


----------



## Ace Bee

illumidata said:


> I ordered direct from AAW on 22nd, for UK delivery, admittedly, but FedEx are expecting to deliver by the 27th (shipping was 10 SGD). To note I didn't shop around, there might be cheaper options but pretty happy with the way things appear to be playing out.


Great. I will have them in my hand by 28th it seems. Will be looking forward to your impressions, and possible comparisons with Believe, Oxygen, D10...if possible, DK2001 too. I believe T800 will be a superior iem although.


----------



## cn11

Ace Bee said:


> I'm buying locally. But I believe it will take at most 10 days





duaned said:


> I think you can buy these directly from AAW’s website?





illumidata said:


> I ordered direct from AAW on 22nd, for UK delivery, admittedly, but FedEx are expecting to deliver by the 27th (shipping was 10 SGD). To note I didn't shop around, there might be cheaper options but pretty happy with the way things appear to be playing out.




Thanks all!! May order a set shortly... It sounds too good to pass up!


----------



## Ace Bee

cn11 said:


> Thanks all!! May order a set shortly... It sounds too good to pass up!


So I set off a chain reaction, huh?   Good to have brothers-in-ears  we can start a fresh thread for this iem, as I understand there is not one.


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> So I set off a chain reaction, huh?   Good to have brothers-in-ears  we can start a fresh thread for this iem, as I understand there is not one.


Yes you did, im setting up a demo audition.Its 5 mins drive from AAW office.


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> Yes you did, im setting up a demo audition.Its 5 mins drive from AAW office.


Dammnn! So by Sunday I will have your impression?? Effing awesome!


----------



## Ace Bee

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aaw...nitor-cheapest-aaw-offering-1-dd-2-ba.957410/

@slex @cn11 @illumidata @Reebonz  let us discuss on this thread for AAW A3H+ I just created.


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> Dammnn! So by Sunday I will have your impression?? Effing awesome!






No reply yet!🤣


----------



## illumidata

Ace Bee said:


> Great. I will have them in my hand by 28th it seems. Will be looking forward to your impressions, and possible comparisons with Believe, Oxygen, D10...if possible, DK2001 too. I believe T800 will be a superior iem although.


Will do, looks like we can cover quite a few relevant comparisons between us


----------



## Ace Bee

illumidata said:


> Will do, looks like we can cover quite a few relevant comparisons between us


Sure!! I will also have a few iems at my disposal to compare it with...Penon Orb, Macaw GT600S, See Audio Yume, BQEYZ Summer, etc. Will have a fun time


----------



## brianforever (Apr 23, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> a comparison would be nice,
> KZ EDX vs TRN MT1 vs QKZ Vk4,


Just did that (KZ EDX vs TRN MT1 vs QKZ Vk4), as I just received my TRN MT1 and Lo seriously disappointed with the TRN MT1 as just tested it and the left earphones have lower volume compared to my right, even after changing to another TRN braided cable, seriously poor QC from TRN which halts me from even going further


----------



## nraymond

I recently came across an IEM from a company I'd never heard of before on Amazon, and took a chance and ordered it, the Canpur Deep Blue:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08PJSMBC4/

Here is the company description from their website:

http://canpuriem.com/front/gywm/index/4


> Canpur In-ear Tec Bv is the new company which just registered in Netherlands. And also belonging to the Chinese factory Hearcad Hearing Technology Co.,Ltd.
> 
> The Canpur Bvmain function is to sell the Canpur brand in-ear monitor in Europe market and to make better communication of TEC cooperation with the Sonioncompany TEC office in Netherlands.
> 
> Our team absorb the research and development talents who have focused on medical product technology in the national well-known hearing aid companies for more than 10 years. As the distributor of German EnvisionTEC and Danish 3Shape products, we are proficient in master 3D printing and 3D scanning technology. By redefining the music earphones from the standpoint of 3D cavity design of the hearing aids and audiology, we protect customer’s hearing when they enjoy the melodious music.


Interestingly, the Deep Blue isn't on their website - they show a wide range of multi-BA IEMs (Sonion and Knowles), while the Deep Blue have a single 10mm Pu+Pet composite film dynamic driver. The enclosure is an ergonomic aluminum magnesium alloy. I haven't had them long so I'll just share my quick impressions. The eartips are just ok, and I think Campur needs to redesign their packaging since the medium tips fitted to the earphones got squished so much they actually deformed and aren't as usable as they should be as a result. (Maybe they'll eventually relax to their original shape?) Tip sizes are about a bit smaller (maybe a half size) compared to most tips, so while I normally wear medium I could comfortably fit the large tips. The included tips give a neutral, almost reference sound. I like a bit more lower bass/sub-bass so I brought out my New Bee silicone tips and those fit great and lift up the bass and sub-bass the perfect amount for me. (JVC Spiral Dots also fit well, and would be a good choice for a more neutral sound.) Canpur calls it "0.8mm 2-pin" but it's the standard 2-pin size. Here's a picture of them with the New Bee silicone tips and a Tempotec 2-pin to 2.5mm balanced cable (you can see the stock medium tips off to the side, and how they were deformed in packing/shipping):



Here is the packaging and accessories:



My quick impression is that they sound very good, with excellent clarity and imaging. The midrange quality surprised me. Vocals, male and female, sound great. Bass is present and not overpowering. I can hear all the layers to complex tracks with ease. Highs are detailed and smooth.


----------



## BubisUK

nraymond said:


> I recently came across an IEM from a company I'd never heard of before on Amazon, and took a chance and ordered it, the Canpur Deep Blue:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08PJSMBC4/
> 
> ...


From the pictures these do look very similar to Reecho Sg-03, might just be from the same factory


----------



## jant71 (Apr 24, 2021)

BubisUK said:


> From the pictures these do look very similar to Reecho Sg-03, might just be from the same factory


Let's do some detective work. I'd get one with one day shipping and much better price even though the cable is different. They are in my cart checkout at $38 with the tax. 


Edit: 32 Ohm driver but 16 ohm in the Reecho and the PU-PET vs. Titanium plated so they are just not gonna sound the same but may still be a sweet deal with the 50% off code.


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats interesting. Even the cable looks the same actually. Could be from the same OEM.


----------



## BubisUK

jant71 said:


> Let's do some detective work. I'd get one with one day shipping and much better price even though the cable is different. They are in my cart checkout at $38 with the tax.
> 
> 
> Edit: 16 Ohm driver but 32ohm in the Reecho and the PU-PET vs. Titanium plated so they are just not gonna sound the same but may still be a sweet deal with the 50% off code.


Where did you find them for 38$


----------



## jant71

BubisUK said:


> Where did you find them for 38$


Might not be the same offer or seller in other regions. For Amazon US... "Save 50% each on Qualifying items offered by haikaa when you purchase 1 or more. Promo code WVZIIGIM is saved to your account."


----------



## BubisUK

jant71 said:


> Might not be the same offer or seller in other regions. For Amazon US... "Save 50% each on Qualifying items offered by haikaa when you purchase 1 or more. Promo code WVZIIGIM is saved to your account."


That code did work for me too.  👍 +7$ shipping to uk


----------



## silent-circuit

Alpha Whale said:


> I was resolved to not pick up any new IEMs unless something truly irresistible entered the marketplace.
> 
> Between my DQ6, CKX, Tin T3, BQEYZ KB100 & KC2, ZS6, AS12 & BA10 I can confidently say that I'm all set to enjoy all of my music to my heart's content.
> 
> ...


...I bet you'd love the AAW x TCA Project 4+2


----------



## slex

silent-circuit said:


> ...I bet you'd love the AAW x TCA Project 4+2


This new Fiio is on my radar too, especially the semi-open concept😊


----------



## BubisUK (Apr 24, 2021)

Honestly the most absurd thing I have ever seen so far in this hobby 
Was browsing ebay and noticed these for sale for 1800£ and at first I thought a guy just put some armatures in a heat shrink tubing and is taking a micky, but apparently this is a legit thing  wow, why bother 😄

Edit: Grammar is my enemy.


----------



## CactusPete23

BubisUK said:


> Honestly the most absurd thing I have ever seen so far in this hobby
> Was browsing ebay and noticed these for sale for 1800£ and at first I thought a guy just put some armatures in a heat shrink tubing and is taking a micky, but apparently this is a legit thing  wow, why bother 😄
> 
> Edit: Grammar is my enemy.


LOL !  For sure, "Who needs any tuning, filters, or nozzles !"  "Pure Sound direct from the drivers !"  LOL


----------



## silent-circuit

BubisUK said:


> Honestly the most absurd thing I have ever seen so far in this hobby
> Was browsing ebay and noticed these for sale for 1800£ and at first I thought a guy just put some armatures in a heat shrink tubing and is taking a micky, but apparently this is a legit thing  wow, why bother 😄
> 
> Edit: Grammar is my enemy.


I think my favorite part is that the ear tip is "not user replaceable". Wonder how much they charge when you ship that abomination in for cleaning / a new tip. Just sad.


----------



## BubisUK

The Russian guy that is behind this "Gem" has even written the book on audio, so he should know what he is doing and they might sound special, you never know, but the looks are as ghetto as it gets 🙈


----------



## G777

Not sure if this has been posted before but Linsoul posted a teaser of the Tin T5:


----------



## claud W

So, what about the PMV PP? Does it sound good for a planar? Anyone else here buy one? What do you think? I have not opened mine and it is 3rd in line for its breakin week.


----------



## TheVortex

claud W said:


> So, what about the PMV PP? Does it sound good for a planar? Anyone else here buy one? What do you think? I have not opened mine and it is 3rd in line for its breakin week.



I don't think many people have it and as you you do then you should just use it and not worry about break in.


----------



## claud W

TheVortex said:


> I don't think many people have it and as you you do then you should just use it and not worry about break in.


I do not worry about breakin. I do it for 100 to 150 hours, 24/7 as a natural course of my audio hobby. It makes a difference. If you can not hear it you need to upgrade your amp/DAC.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## BubisUK

claud W said:


> I do not worry about breakin. I do it for 100 to 150 hours, 24/7 as a natural course of my audio hobby. It makes a difference. If you can not hear it you need to upgrade your amp/DAC.


I do not like most of the headphones when or if they brake in, I sell them and buy new ones if that happens 🙈


----------



## BubisUK

claud W said:


> So, what about the PMV PP? Does it sound good for a planar? Anyone else here buy one? What do you think? I have not opened mine and it is 3rd in line for its breakin week.


How do you know there is even a difference in the sound if you do not listen to your gear before the burn in, and how do you know the change is for better ? I am not being silly now, I am just wondering what is the logic behind this?


----------



## FlacFan

BubisUK said:


> How do you know there is even a difference in the sound if you do not listen to your gear before the burn in, and how do you know the change is for better ? I am not being silly now, I am just wondering what is the logic behind this?


No logic involved.

This is just for break in / cable make sound better if whatever believers. 

It is impossible to argue one way or the other without getting sucked in.

Just let it go. Different strokes for different folks.

Cheers


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


>


Entry level @ $140? Hmmmm.


----------



## silent-circuit

Nimweth said:


> Entry level @ $140? Hmmmm.


I mean, TOTL has creeped up to $4-6000 so I guess $150 is entry level now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Entry level @ $140? Hmmmm.


Yeah, thats very strange since Ibasso actually got a cheaper model (IT00) lol.


----------



## feverfive

silent-circuit said:


> I mean, TOTL has creeped up to $4-6000 so I guess $150 is entry level now.


And I've arbitrarily decided the low end of "mid-fi" starts at $1,000....with these prices rocketing up, I have no clue what the ceiling is; actually I do:  there is none, hahahahaha.


----------



## silent-circuit

feverfive said:


> And I've arbitrarily decided the low end of "mid-fi" starts at $1,000....with these prices rocketing up, I have no clue what the ceiling is; actually I do:  there is none, hahahahaha.


I know you said "arbitrarily" so probably tongue in cheek, but I'd argue the Thieaudio tribrids (Monarch, Clairvoyance), Kinara Nanna, AAWxTCA 4+2, etc, as at least mid-fi, I guess I'm saying $700? It's a silly distinction though.


----------



## BubisUK

FlacFan said:


> No logic involved.
> 
> This is just for break in / cable make sound better if whatever believers.
> 
> ...


I understand, just found it strange that someone wants oppinion about the item he has and does not even bother to listen to it, and then decides that something sounds better than before. 
This hobby is full of subjects that are not better to be touched with 10 feet pole 😄


----------



## claud W

BubisUK said:


> I understand, just found it strange that someone wants oppinion about the item he has and does not even bother to listen to it, and then decides that something sounds better than before.
> This hobby is full of subjects that are not better to be touched with 10 feet pole 😄


Well, Mr. Welshman, what usually happens in this thread is that someone will announce a new IEM. Then there is a period of discussion, and some of them order the IEM and eventually a review is published in the Head Gear forum. There may be further discussion if the IEM is crap or great in some way. 
In the instance of the PMV PP, One post announced the IEM, another poster ordered one and a third poster indicated that he had one and it was pretty good. That was it. No review or further discussion. Unusual. 
Well, its a planar and I do not have one.


----------



## G777

claud W said:


> Well, Mr. Welshman, what usually happens in this thread is that someone will announce a new IEM. Then there is a period of discussion, and some of them order the IEM and eventually a review is published in the Head Gear forum. There may be further discussion if the IEM is crap or great in some way.
> In the instance of the PMV PP, One post announced the IEM, another poster ordered one and a third poster indicated that he had one and it was pretty good. That was it. No review or further discussion. Unusual.
> Well, its a planar and I do not have one.


There's a thread for it: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pmv-pp-planar-magic.956940/


----------



## claud W (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank You, G777. That thread explains a lot. I was just looking in the wrong place. At 73, I am happy to know where I am most of the time.


----------



## tgx78

claud W said:


> Well, Mr. Welshman, what usually happens in this thread is that someone will announce a new IEM. Then there is a period of discussion, and some of them order the IEM and eventually a review is published in the Head Gear forum. There may be further discussion if the IEM is crap or great in some way.
> In the instance of the PMV PP, One post announced the IEM, another poster ordered one and a third poster indicated that he had one and it was pretty good. That was it. No review or further discussion. Unusual.
> Well, its a planar and I do not have one.


Mine should arrive in few days. I will write a mini review here.


----------



## Strifeff7

feverfive said:


> And I've arbitrarily decided the low end of "mid-fi" starts at $1,000....with these prices rocketing up, I have no clue what the ceiling is; actually I do:  there is none, hahahahaha.


the bird, hi-fi,
odin, mid-fi,
mest, lo-fi

under $50, peanut-fi ?


----------



## Dsnuts

TOTL in the Peanut fi realm. KB EAR KS1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks1.25011/reviews#review-25751 These sound pretty dang good, not bad for the cost of a cheaper dinner plate.


----------



## jmwant (Apr 25, 2021)

Tri Audio's latest EST IEMs, interestingly it's a dual Hybrid with 2EST and 2ba drivers.
https://hifigo.com/products/tri-starshine


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 26, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## peter123

claud W said:


> I do not worry about breakin. I do it for 100 to 150 hours, 24/7 as a natural course of my audio hobby. It makes a difference. If you can not hear it you need to upgrade your amp/DAC.


LOL! Can you please advice what amp/dac I should upgrade to from the 30+ ones I've already got in the range $20-1.500 to take advantage of this fairy dust you're talking about? 

This is a very infected topic, as always when hard facts are inconclusive and the discussion turns subjective from the start. Personally I've never heard any noticeable difference with burn in and no, it's not because all my apm/dacs are not good enough. That statement is probably one of the most stupid things I've read in here so congratulations on that.

I'm not interested in continuing this discussion here as it never comes any good out of it but I just couldn't let that silly suggestion pass without sharing a different point of view.


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> TOTL in the Peanut fi realm. KB EAR KS1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks1.25011/reviews#review-25751 These sound pretty dang good, not bad for the cost of a cheaper dinner plate.



I like the white shell contrasted by the gold nozzle. 👍


----------



## aro

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I think now it's time for me to chime in.
> I have basically all the FOTMs, so here is the breakdown of them all
> 
> *$200-300*
> ...


Hi, can somebody answer me two things regarding sound quality? 
1. Where on this list would my Ultrasone Tio be?
2. How this list would compare with Ultrasone pro 900, signature pro? Can we even compare closed back with buds?
I hope someone would make list with all new arrivals and with comparison  with western brands. It is hard to understand if those Chinese brands would be upgrade or downgrade.
Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

jwbrent said:


> I like the white shell contrasted by the gold nozzle. 👍


I bet these KS1s sound better than the UM MASON FS! at less than 1/6000ths of the cost!! With that silver cable included! 


aro said:


> Hi, can somebody answer me two things regarding sound quality?
> 1. Where on this list would my Ultrasone Tio be?
> 2. How this list would compare with Ultrasone pro 900, signature pro? Can we even compare closed back with buds?
> I hope someone would make list with all new arrivals and with comparison  with western brands. It is hard to understand if those Chinese brands would be upgrade or downgrade.
> Thanks


Most folks that post here are earphone fanatics. I am gonna doubt anyone here has an Ultrasone Pro 900 so I am gonna doubt anyone can compare any of the earphones you seen with that can. I have a few Ultrasone cans myself HFI-580 and HFI -780 but again not exacty what you own there.  

Plus earphones are not really gonna sound like ultrasone cans as they use that S logic which makes them sound more spacious. Earphones are directly inside your ears so a different type of sound altogether. You can certainly ask some of the other threads but again unless folks own exactly what you got. No real way to comparing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Would be a shame if Meze's revamped 12 Classics V2 were overlooked. They are quite awesome indeed. 

Head-fi / Contraptionist (w/ measurements for those who care)


​


----------



## xanlamin

The new Meze is very good indeed. Great build and awesome sound! Highly recommended!


----------



## jwbrent

Dsnuts said:


> I bet these KS1s sound better than the UM MASON FS! at less than 1/6000ths of the cost!! With that silver cable included!
> 
> Most folks that post here are earphone fanatics. I am gonna doubt anyone here has an Ultrasone Pro 900 so I am gonna doubt anyone can compare any of the earphones you seen with that can. I have a few Ultrasone cans myself HFI-580 and HFI -780 but again not exacty what you own there.
> 
> Plus earphones are not really gonna sound like ultrasone cans as they use that S logic which makes them sound more spacious. Earphones are directly inside your ears so a different type of sound altogether. You can certainly ask some of the other threads but again unless folks own exactly what you got. No real way to comparing.



lol, perhaps you’re right. we’ll see in a couple weeks ...


----------



## Kumonomukou (Apr 27, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> TOTL in the Peanut fi realm. KB EAR KS1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks1.25011/reviews#review-25751 These sound pretty dang good, not bad for the cost of a cheaper dinner plate.


Great review & picture! However I do have different opinion about KS1. Granted I only ran them with stock cable/tips via a phone for half an hour, before wrapping them up for return. So take that with grain of salt.

Sound was fairly clean, and packed with moderate dynamics. I found their mids a bit too thin for my liking. Typical V shaped tuning, with somewhat okay bass. They were not very smooth IMO, especially when volume were raised. Again YMMV, it could very well be unit variation for a cheap set. But I'm glad to be a boulder to slow the hype train lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

You cant expect much from a sub $20 earphone. I much prefer the KS1 over their KS2 but to be honest these will be used for casual use more than anything and I think really that is what they are made for. 

You should have tried that inversion mod I put on the review. That mod is brilliant whomever came up with that. You can make a cheap throw in tip into something substantial and worth using. Tips that came with the KS1 works perfect for that mod.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> You cant expect much from a sub $20 earphone. I much prefer the KS1 over their KS2 but to be honest these will be used for casual use more than anything and I think really that is what they are made for.
> 
> You should have tried that inversion mod I put on the review. That mod is brilliant whomever came up with that. You can make a cheap throw in tip into something substantial and worth using. Tips that came with the KS1 works perfect for that mod.


I have both KS1($17) and KZ EDX($7), with stock cable EDX sounded better in resolution/bass-response/mid richness, If you have not, give EDX a try👍


----------



## tgx78

PMV PP and Bravado mkii (a loaner unit from @SBranson ) arrived.


----------



## morndewey

That Bravado 2 gets around!


----------



## ochildrift

Dsnuts said:


> TOTL in the Peanut fi realm. KB EAR KS1 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks1.25011/reviews#review-25751 These sound pretty dang good, not bad for the cost of a cheaper dinner plate.


Dude, it is so cool. I love the whitish color. where did you buy them? hihihi


----------



## SBranson

morndewey said:


> That Bravado 2 gets around!


Still enjoying it a lot, just spreading the love..


----------



## Dsnuts

ochildrift said:


> Dude, it is so cool. I love the whitish color. where did you buy them? hihihi


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002184896879.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.645d33dcgtRQOX

White KS1 wait till it is on sale soon.


----------



## tgx78 (Apr 27, 2021)

Initial impression (vs. Volt): *Bravado* *mk2* sounds bit too bass heavy for my taste. It is clean, articulate and dynamic bass that should work really well if I were to listen mostly house, pop, r&b, EDM music, but it is quite distracting with classical music as the cello section sounds more like an army of double-bassists. I attenuated about 4-5dBs of bass with a low shelf filter and sound is more pleasing now.
Above its sizable bass hump – from the upper bass region and up through the treble - the Bravado is on the whole bit more accurate-sounding than the Volt. The Volt has more mid/upper bass, and a result suffers from a bit more bass bleed. This, in turn, results in lower midrange clarity. The soundstage of the Bravado doesn’t have the sheer width of earphones with more laid-back mids (like the Volt and Z1R), but it ends up sounding well-layered and versatile.

*PMV* *PP*: Barely listenable after Bravado and nothing special in any way. Timbre is off and clarity is non existent, with some harshness in upper Mids. The lower mids are muffled/veiled.


----------



## Barndoor

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002184896879.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.645d33dcgtRQOX
> 
> White KS1 wait till it is on sale soon.


The store coupon should also still apply during the sale.
Don't need one, but at this price why not. I've got ear tips that cost more than this!


----------



## SBranson (Apr 27, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> ....as the cello section sounds more like an army of double-bassists...



Ha ha...  that’s a good one.

Great assessment. For me the bass is so clean and articulate I quite like the boost for the new classical/ classical crossover type stuff and ambient.  I don’t really listen to orchestral classical more small chamber stuff so the bass doesn’t get in the way so much.  Not an iem for everything but a fun tuning and very well done in the mids and treble with great clarity.

Too bad about the PMV..  I was wondering what that would be like.


----------



## tgx78

SBranson said:


> Ha ha...  that’s a good one.
> 
> Great assessmentFor me the bass is so clean and articulate I quite like the boost.  I don’t really listen to orchestral classical more small chamber stuff so the bass doesn’t get in the way so much.
> 
> Too bad about the PMV..  I was wondering what that would be like.


It has a planar driver I think.. will burn it in for few days and re-assess.

I just tried some Rock, Pop and EDM with Bravado and wow! probably cleanest sounding bass I’ve ever heard in IEM


----------



## SBranson (Apr 27, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> It has a planar driver I think.. will burn it in for few days and re-assess.
> 
> I just tried some Rock, Pop and EDM with Bravado and wow! probably cleanest sounding bass I’ve ever heard in IEM


It’s quite a departure from the MK1 version of the Bravado which had a much slower bass and only a single BA so you can imagine the relative less coherence and wooly bass.  I still enjoyed it but it was much less versatile than this version.  For so much bass it really starts and stops on a dime.  Lots of fun.


----------



## ehjie




----------



## zenki

@ehjie How is it? Any good?


----------



## morndewey

morndewey said:


> That Bravado 2 gets around!


Glad you got that 😄


----------



## Ace Bee

ehjie said:


>


How is it compared to Penon Fan?


----------



## Dsnuts

One thing I can observe from the IT0X shells it looks like a trickle down more compact design from the IT07 shells shape. These are less bulky in the ears vs the previous gen Ibasso earphones for much better fit and comfort but make up for a compact design with a bigger back end. So that means they can place the driver farther back in the shell not to mention have plenty of breathing room for dynamic drivers. It should have a large wide stage like all IBasso earphones and I am gonna guess but it should have better balancing vs the previous intro level Ibassos. It wouldnt surprise me if they tuned it a bit like their IT07 as well with strong sub bass performance, should be a good one.  

It also wouldnt surprise me if these compete with earphones double their price.


----------



## ehjie

zenki said:


> @ehjie How is it? Any good?


Yes...


----------



## ehjie

Ace Bee said:


> How is it compared to Penon Fan?



Bass goes to Fan
Treble to it01x, albeit presentation wise, Fan is raw, 01x is cleaner
The clincher, Mids: Fan - fluid, fuller, 01x neutral compared to fan - both organic sounding
Soundfield, more or less the same. 
kindly note that the Fans won't sing in less than 400mw power output. it loves power, high output power, it01x @ 16 ohms only, ie. smartphone friendly
Tracks used:
Fuel to Fire - A.Obel
Climbatize - Prodigy


----------



## ehjie

Dsnuts said:


> One thing I can observe from the IT0X shells it looks like a trickle down more compact design from the IT07 shells shape. These are less bulky in the ears vs the previous gen Ibasso earphones for much better fit and comfort but make up for a compact design with a bigger back end. So that means they can place the driver farther back in the shell not to mention have plenty of breathing room for dynamic drivers._* It should have a large wide stage*_ like all IBasso earphones and I am gonna guess but it should have better balancing vs the previous intro level Ibassos. It wouldnt surprise me if they tuned it_* a bit like their IT07*_ as well with strong sub bass performance, should be a good one.
> 
> It also wouldnt surprise me if these compete with earphones double their price.


From it00, the stage is unbelievably wide, a little more so on the it01s, x

      Something to that effect, yes...


----------



## tgx78 (Apr 28, 2021)

*






PMV PP*

My initial impression was pretty lukewarm yesterday as I was coming from the Bravado MKII with a clean U shape sound signature.
Today, I started listening to the PMV PP with a fresh set of ears to gauge how it fares against the competition by playing classical and jazz music from the high resolution sound source. *tl;dr:* The overall sound is on the warm side and fairly smooth. Bass is strong and punchy, albeit lacking some control. Low-end extension is surprisingly good for a sub $200 earphone. Treble extension could be better and the midrange is obscured slightly by the bass and a bit of muddiness.

At first glance, I hear the warm, dark and dense sound, in another words it sounds bit cloudy and veiled. PMV PP is supposedly using 2 microns film like the iSine series, but man this driver feels ever sluggish. Due to this transient behavior, it's neither the most transparent nor the open sounding IEM, but yeah I can say tonality wise, it is passable for a planar driver as the iSine 10, 20 and even the i4 all needed a heavy DSP to fix their wonky tonalities.

There is no complaint on the low frequency side. In fact, in the acoustic music, the bass drums and other instruments on the bass side reproduce the atmosphere of the bass richly with good impact and extension. However bass timbre is a bit on a warm and fuzzy side and it smears into the lower midrange.

Mids as a whole exhibits not a bad tonal balance, except for few quirks: the PMV PP has some of the most plasticky midrange timbre I’ve ever heard and the bizarre muffling and distant presentation completely guts resolution as well as all around technical ability.

It gets even worse as we move up to the upper midrange and treble region as they are notably uneven, and lacks treble energy and sparkle to offset the overall darkness.

Compared to the *NF Audio NM2+*:
The strengths of the NM2+ are clarity and bass control. On both counts it is ahead of the PMV PP, which is tuned for a warmer and more bass-heavy sound. The NM2+ is more balanced on the whole, largely thanks to its tighter, less emphasized low end and more pronounced ear gains. The NM2+'s sound is thinner overall, and the brighter treble is more prone to harshness and sibilance than that of the PMV PP's, but this brighter (vs dark and warm) signature works better with my music library. Timbre, dynamics and imaging are all noticeably better on the NM2+ as well.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 29, 2021)

Just ordered with £40 discount at Amazon: Aiderlot M5 (5 Knowles BA) £130 total. Impressions as soon as possible.


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> Just ordered with £40 discount at Amazon: Alderlot M5 (5 Knowles BA) £130 total. Impressions as soon as possible.



They are meant to be a nice set with a neutral tuning and full resin build. High isolation as it is not vented.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Just ordered with £40 discount at Amazon: Alderlot M5 (5 Knowles BA) £130 total. Impressions as soon as possible.


DF neutral, kinda like a mini oxygen.


----------



## audio123

Looks like we have a new winner.


----------



## dakanao

Anyone knows an IEM that sounds like the Final E5000, but with less 3 - 6khz emphasis?


----------



## InvisibleInk

dakanao said:


> Anyone knows an IEM that sounds like the Final E5000, but with less 3 - 6khz emphasis?


Shozy Form 1.4


----------



## RikudouGoku (Apr 30, 2021)

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-3-5mm-line-plug-hifi-earbuds-with-microphone


That name though, guess someones been watching/reading this anime/manga:


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

audio123 said:


> Looks like we have a new winner.


It would be helpful if you can read Chinese and help in translating it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


> That name though, guess someones been watching this anime:


HAHAHAHAHAHA 🤣😂

That got me laughing so hard! Though I only read the manga which is quite good...

*Petition for companies to name their IEMs after anime/manga characters! That'll get them a lot bucks for sure.*


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> *Petition for companies to name their IEMs after anime/manga characters! That'll get them a lot bucks for sure.*


Then they will get some copyright strike and it wont be very profitable lol.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-3-5mm-line-plug-hifi-earbuds-with-microphone
> 
> 
> That name though, guess someones been watching/reading this anime/manga:


TBH, the IEM is not at all exciting for $24. Fixed cables that too similar to yesteryear KZs and a strong V-shaped sig. The sub-30 bracket is super competitive. The only way it can succeed is if it sounds like something otherworldly and is available for almost half the price during sales

Very hard to see folks selecting these over Blons, KZs, and CCAs


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> TBH, the IEM is not at all exciting for $24. Fixed cables that too similar to yesteryear KZs and a strong V-shaped sig. The sub-30 bracket is super competitive. The only way it can succeed is if it sounds like something otherworldly and is available for almost half the price during sales
> 
> Very hard to see folks selecting these over Blons, KZs, and CCAs


yeah, tough fight against stuff like the Blon Bl-03, KZ DQ6, CCA CSN.

No excuse for non-replaceable cable in 2021 as well...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Then they will get some copyright strike and it wont be very profitable lol.


Studios are already infamous for DMCA'ing fan arts. Now they will have all the more reason to target IEM companies if that happens 🤣

But, if they officially partner and create a crisp Hi-fi merch, now that would be a goldmine for the corporations. Who wouldn't want a Goku themed IEM to go with Goku themed tee, bottom wear, shoes, jacket, cap, and undergarments. Like all otaku's would surely dig them.😂


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> No excuse for non-replaceable cable in 2021 as well...


Doesn't make sense that they weren't able to provide replaceable cables when sub-6 USD IEMs do so.



RikudouGoku said:


> Then they will get some copyright strike and it wont be very profitable lol.


Didn't think of that. Guess I got too excited over the thought of listening to some waifu's voice 🤣


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Studios are already infamous for DMCA'ing fan arts. Now they will have all the more reason to target IEM companies if that happens 🤣
> 
> But, if they officially partner and create a crisp Hi-fi merch, now that would be a goldmine for the corporations. Who wouldn't want a Goku themed IEM to go with Goku themed tee, bottom wear, shoes, jacket, cap, and undergarments. Like all otaku's would surely dig them.😂


If that happens I be the first to get it lol. 

Although to be fair, something like that wouldnt exactly be the best in terms of sound/value. Since they will need to pay the licensing fees...


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 30, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> But, if they officially partner and create a crisp Hi-fi merch, now that would be a goldmine for the corporations... all otaku's would surely dig them.😂


Right? Wonder why no one has ever done that. Even the Jap-Fi ones (Evangelion x Final Audio as an exception).


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Right? Wonder why no one has ever done that. Even the Jap-Fi ones (Evangelion x Final Audio as an exception).


Well, there are actually a few that have done that:


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, there are actually a few that have done that:


It's a shame that the previous ones look like, sorry for the 



Spoiler: word



"half-assed"


 collaborations. Well, compared to the FAudio x Neon Genesis Evangelion collaboration, that is. Do correct me if I'm wrong, but only the headband finish and that small logo changed?

Imagine if someone were to put for example Konoha's symbol (? don't know the right term; not a "fan") on an IEM's faceplate. I know people personally that spend hundreds of dollars on action figures of their favorite animes.

Don't put futuristic tech on the IEM. Just a single-DD with a decent shell design and they'll be earning huge bucks. Otakus, and K-Pop fans as well (those that I know, at least) are big spenders on official merchandise. Now, getting that "official collaboration" status would be the hardest obstacle.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> It's a shame that the previous ones look like, sorry for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the last headphone there seems to only have very minor changes...

The first 2 on the other hand, seems to have their respective voice actors doing the voice commands when you switch it on/off, connect it and so on (perks of being wireless I guess).


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> If that happens I be the first to get it lol.
> 
> Although to be fair, something like that wouldnt exactly be the best in terms of sound/value. Since they will need to pay the licensing fees...


They can be ZSN priced at $30 and I bet these will still sell as hotcakes. Because folks are that crazy about merch. I mean Disney sells Avengers and Mickey Mouse themed headphones for $15 which retailing around $3-5 on AliExpress. Maybe a major corp like Toei can do something similar for their IPs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> It's a shame that the previous ones look like, sorry for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. If the branding slapped left, right and centre along with the high sound quality they would be rage even in the non-audiophile world


----------



## cappuchino

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Totally agree. If the branding slapped left, right and centre along with the high sound quality they would be rage even in the non-audiophile world


My imagination went crazy...

Imagine a Knowledge Zenith x Famous Anime/Studio collaboration...

🤣😂

That's GAME OVER for the rest of the competition, regardless of price!


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-3-5mm-line-plug-hifi-earbuds-with-microphone
> 
> 
> That name though, guess someones been watching/reading this anime/manga:



"Tanya" also straight up means "Ask" in my language


----------



## Nimweth

Aiderlot M5 arrived today. Wonderful bundle, very sumptuous. Very comfortable fit and well made. I have given them a quick listen and they are very neutral and remarkably uncoloured. I have fitted the bass filter which gives the best balance and the best soundstage. An absolute bargain at the price for 5 Knowles BAs.


----------



## nraymond

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Studios are already infamous for DMCA'ing fan arts. Now they will have all the more reason to target IEM companies if that happens 🤣
> 
> But, if they officially partner and create a crisp Hi-fi merch, now that would be a goldmine for the corporations. Who wouldn't want a Goku themed IEM to go with Goku themed tee, bottom wear, shoes, jacket, cap, and undergarments. Like all otaku's would surely dig them.😂


Anime collaborations happen, but they always add to the cost:

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08MWPLBPS/


----------



## BubisUK

Has anyone tried this? I am looking to buy a dac amp for desktop use, mainly with IEM's and want one with swappable op-amps. Any other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## nraymond

BubisUK said:


> I am looking to buy a dac amp for desktop use, mainly with IEM's and want one with swappable op-amps. Any other recommendations? Thanks.


XDuoo XD05 Basic:

https://www.xduoo.net/product/xd05-basic/


----------



## BubisUK (Apr 30, 2021)

nraymond said:


> XDuoo XD05 Basic:
> 
> https://www.xduoo.net/product/xd05-basic/


Long story short, I had that ordered, but due to the NiceHCK store, I cancelled it at the end. So I decided to get something stationery and with bluetooth instead  As I am planning to get some speakers eventually, I might get something I could use with that as well.


----------



## dakanao

InvisibleInk said:


> Shozy Form 1.4


Hmm, have you heard both E5000 and Shozy 1.4? The 1.4 looks like it has a peak around 7khz, do you still find it smoother than the E5000?


----------



## FlacFan (Apr 30, 2021)

BubisUK said:


> Long story short, I had that ordered, but due to the NiceHCK store, I cancelled it at the end. So I decided to get something stationery and with bluetooth instead  As I am planning to get some speakers eventually, I might get something I could use with that as well.


Topping  MX-3 a really good all around swiss army knife. BT is Rx only, plenty of inputs. Speaker out as well.

FiiO BTA 30. Tx/Rx BT and DAC. Supports LDAC in both directions

I am running both fed by a split optical cable.

Works good for my needs.

Cheers.


----------



## InvisibleInk

dakanao said:


> do you still find it smoother than the E5000?



That's not what you asked before. Let's not change the goal posts.


----------



## dakanao

InvisibleInk said:


> That's not what you asked before. Let's not change the goal posts.


I’m wondering if the 7khz emphasis on the Shozy 1.4, is less emphasized than the 7khz on the E5000?


----------



## InvisibleInk

dakanao said:


> I’m wondering if the 7khz emphasis on the Shozy 1.4, is less emphasized than the 7khz on the E5000?


No, after ear gain, the E5000 rolls off more, and rolls off in the treble sooner than the Shozy, which maintains its energy after 5K. The E5000 is a much warmer-sounding device, does ear gain better, whereas the the Shozy comes off as more balanced. The mids are similar-sounding, and the Shozy has _less energy_ in the lower-treble zone, but maintains that energy until rolling off after 8K, long after the E5000 has begun to drop.

The Shozy is less bassy, but not by much, and both warm up the mids in as similar way. Because of that they sounded similar to me. I suppose that the Shozy will sound brighter and splashier depending on the tracks you listen to. Both are great IEMs, IMO.


----------



## BubisUK

Do you think QOA Adonis is a worthy addition to ones collection, as these went down in price lately? Not really that much love for these here, but I have seen some very favorable reviews on YouTube about them


----------



## TheVortex

BubisUK said:


> Has anyone tried this? I am looking to buy a dac amp for desktop use, mainly with IEM's and want one with swappable op-amps. Any other recommendations? Thanks.


I am trying to get that but it looks like there is no actual stock or production is taking longer than it should.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

BubisUK said:


> Do you think QOA Adonis is a worthy addition to ones collection, as these went down in price lately? Not really that much love for these here, but I have seen some very favorable reviews on YouTube about them


The FR chart of Adonis looks very favorable to me, just we lack of trustworthy reviewers touching it. Also QoA is known to target female audiences as the brand concept Queen of Audio tells,  which makes me being cautious about IEM/headphone utilizing outlook marketing approach from my personal experience with Beats by Dr. Dre( sorry Beats is not worth keeping in my collections)


----------



## Ace Bee (May 1, 2021)

*AAW A3H+*
_(1 DD for Bass, 1 BA for Mid, 1 NOVA - Nozzle-less Open Vented Armature driver for highs)_

This is, mark my word, *the best iem I have heard under $200 till date*. And believe me, I have heard a few:

Simgot EN700 Pro (1 DD)
BQEYZ Spring 2 (1 DD + 1 BA + 1 piezoelectric)
Ikko OH1 and OH10 (1 DD + 1 BA)
See Audio Yume (1 DD + 2 BA)
1Custom junior (1 DD + 2 BA)
BGVP Artmagic DH3 (1 DD + 2 BA)
BGVP Artmagic VG4 (3 BA)

And this little beast from *Advanced Acoustic Werkes* effortlessly outclasses them all! Out of the box I was immediately surprised by two aspects:

A quite strong, voluminous, punchy bass, with a midbass focus
A wide open airy and clean soundstage with very transparent notes
Honestly, I was never this *Wow-ed *by another iem under this price range. The exceptionally airy sound with an expansive soundstage totally won me over. The voluminous bass was the cherry on the top.

Not just that, the Mids and highs are very clearly reproduced with an obvious BA timbre, have considerable amount of energy, and are not subdued by the bass at all! Notes are very much transparent, fast, and very well defined - slightly sharp, but not unbearably so. Sizzles can be clearly heard, but never enters the disturbing sibilance region.

The overall tonality is a *Neutral-Cold* I would say, and sound signature can be depicted as *U-Shaped.* Although Mids and Highs are not very much behind, rather the Bass is considerably emphasised.

_*A totally undiscovered gem, this is! It's a literal shame that it isn't talked about at all, while it deserves its rightful throne under $200!

The best part? They are available in India, from Goldfinch Acoustics, for just Rs.13999 ($189)!*_* So you won't even have to wait weeks to get them in hand, practically next day delivery!*


_*


*_


----------



## dakanao (May 1, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> No, after ear gain, the E5000 rolls off more, and rolls off in the treble sooner than the Shozy, which maintains its energy after 5K. The E5000 is a much warmer-sounding device, does ear gain better, whereas the the Shozy comes off as more balanced. The mids are similar-sounding, and the Shozy has _less energy_ in the lower-treble zone, but maintains that energy until rolling off after 8K, long after the E5000 has begun to drop.
> 
> The Shozy is less bassy, but not by much, and both warm up the mids in as similar way. Because of that they sounded similar to me. I suppose that the Shozy will sound brighter and splashier depending on the tracks you listen to. Both are great IEMs, IMO.


Thanks. By ear-gain, I suppose you mean the E5000 has more 3 -4khz emphasis right?

Last question, which one did you find to have a more rounded note edge/smoother attack of sounds like synthethic snare drums? I find the E5000 the most bothersome in this aspect, it has a very strong attack on those type of sounds, despite having a smooth dr response.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Yes, lack of outer ear amplification requires some boost in that range.

I'm not sure about the second question. Do you have a specific track that bothers you, that I might have a listen to? Are you talking about a specific drum head material? Not being a drummer, I can't comment on what sounds realistic, and what doesn't reproduce right.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up for review is the *NA2+ *by NF Audio

Just follow my link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16329911
Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, Here’s some early impression on the Geekfly GF8S.
In term of sound, this is the best TWS earbuds I ever heard (exclude the Galaxy Buds plus, it has different sound signature). YMMV
The bass is clear and punchy, extended moderate, without any muddies. The midrange is smooth and clear, with good level of transparency and micro detail, that you probably don’t ever experienced on TWS. The treble is smooth and extend well, slightly laid back, not dark, there are good amount of crisp and vivid. The soundstage is really wide, depth is great. Imaging is above average. How good is GF8s? Well, I will say in this way, when you close your eyes, and put them in, it feel like you are listen to extremely well tuned sub $300USD “wired” IEMs.
Other than the sound, the connectivity is stable, and there is no significantly single lost. Latency, not for gaming a least. Touch panel response is average, it need more than a second or more to response. No additional features, such as ANC, transparency mode, APP support..  But it feature the first tripe hybrid design for TWS, which has DD+BA+piezoelectric ceramic. Definitely Recommend!!


----------



## tgx78 (May 2, 2021)

*



EE Bravado MKII*

The Bravado mk2 is important, possibly breakthrough IEM in my search for a sub $1000 giant killer. For one thing, and most importantly, it sounds terrific- very clear sound across the frequency spectrum and highly detailed in an easy, as opposed to hyper-exaggerated, way.

This is my first encounter with the EE product and its W9+ driver is ear-opening experience, as this diminutive DD not only goes down to 20Hz effortlessly, but did so with excellent definition as well as surprising levels of sheer power and speed. And the power and substance isn't the kind of bloated, exaggerated, subterranean, single note excess that typifies regular IEMs with bass-head pretensions. It's got pitch, shape and drive to compare with competition that costs many times more. That clean, uncluttered low-end sound carries over to the rest of the range, the mid-band clarity and treble integration making the Bravado mk2 sounds much better than anything I've heard in its price range. Overall the result is an agile, direct sound that's underpinned with sufficient authority to give it a real sense of purpose. Eleanor McEvoy's carefully crafted and beautifully sung songs can sound lazy simply because of their sparse instrumentation and subtle rhythmic patterns. But play them on the Bravado and you'll soon realize just how much feeling and insistent direction drives them along. It's not the songs that are lazy, it's the pace and bass timing of earphone systems that should do better. The ease with which the Bravado delivers dynamic musical energy and delineates the tiny shifts in level that carry the expressive input of the musicians make it sound far more efficient than its specifications suggest (99dB @ 1kHz). It's an indicator as to just how rigid the internal structure really is and how well they are dampened. It actually sounds as if the energy you put in comes straight out as music- all of it.  Even classical works like the Munch BSO Eroica Symphony sounding especially dynamic and lively. Indeed, there's absolutely no loss of scale with these earphones. I am just beginning to find out EE products are much more than just a pretty face (as you see on the Odin). Even though there are more balanced, detailed and bigger sounding earphones on the market, the Bravado mk2 is on the whole, one of the more refined, engaging and utterly convincing IEM I've heard. The fact that it's lovely to look at simply sweetens the deal.

Tested with the E1DA 9038S susumu3000 edition + a little low shelf cut around 200Hz (-3dbs).


----------



## morndewey

My only gripe about Bravado 2 is recessed mids. Not exceedingly so, but too V-shaped for my taste. But for that, I would’ve kept it


----------



## tgx78

Unlike my Z1R, bravado mkii just needed a small low shelf cut to fix its tonality, but yes if you don’t EQ your earphones, it will be strong V-shaped IEM.


----------



## SBranson (May 2, 2021)

@morndewey  ... Well I am very glad you were so kind as to sell them to me..  
But you're on to the ESR2 now... I've been curious of that one as a previous owner of the first iteration.

I might try to EQ but my sense of the V shape really only comes from the massive bass presence as my age naturally attenuates some of the treble energy to perfect levels.


----------



## tgx78 (May 2, 2021)

IT07 is similarly tuned IEM with a bit lower bass amplitude. Bravado has more soundstage depth. Detail retrieval about same. Both sporting fast DD driver. Bravado has bit more upper treble extension via EST. IT07 shell was more comfortable to wear. Both have driver flex.


----------



## chickenmoon (May 2, 2021)

A little bunch of measurements, BLON BL-Mini, KBEar KS1, **** MT100 Pro, Softears Turii, Tipsy Dunmer, TRN MT1 & Whizzer HE01:


----------



## tgx78 (May 2, 2021)

Tronsmart Apollo Bold (Left), Tronsmart Apollo Air (Middle), and Samsung Galaxy Buds Pro (Right)





*Tronsmart Apollo Air*

The Apollo Air has a strong bass thump that never becomes offensive, but still pumps strong enough to give music power. Next to the mid-bass slam, the bass sounds deep enough. One thing I noticed is when ANC is off, bass quantity reduces a bit making it sounds more balanced. The sub-bass has a decent rumble and lows are more powerful than a lot of other TWS I have tried. The two adjectives that best sum up the sound of Air are 'delicious' and 'exciting'. I have spent some days comparing it to a pair of Galaxy Pro's more neutral and polite presentation. While the comparison did reveal some limitations in the Apollo Air, most obviously in some lack of grip and micro dynamic tension in the neither regions, and in upper treble extension and drive in general, this very stern comparison also confirmed how good the Air was in nearly every other aspect of performance. I'm finding the Apollo Air with 10mm graphene coated DD such an exciting and down-right enjoyable experience, especially with classical and acoustic material. When playing _*Poème*_, Op. 25 by Hilary Hahn, for example, its sheer delicacy and sumptuous sweetness in timbre is both inviting and immensely involving, and its tonality (ANC off) has an essential rightness that's thoroughly convincing.

Tested on iphone (AAC) with the latest firmware.


----------



## morndewey

SBranson said:


> @morndewey  ... Well I am very glad you were so kind as to sell them to me..
> But you're on to the ESR2 now... I've been curious of that one as a previous owner of the first iteration.
> 
> I might try to EQ but my sense of the V shape really only comes from the massive bass presence as my age naturally attenuates some of the treble energy to perfect levels.


I posted some thoughts on ESR2 over in EE thread. My impressions appear to conflict with expectations, descriptions, even my own, which is not to say I find ESR 2 disappointing. Just the opposite. Out of the four EE iems I’ve owned it’s my favorite.
I do wish the EE, DD bass driver was available in a model which is as tonally balanced as ESR2. I think many would counter LX/Odin as such, but cost is too high for me, and bass descriptions lead me to believe they would be OTT for my preferences.


----------



## SBranson (May 2, 2021)

morndewey said:


> I posted some thoughts on ESR2 over in EE thread. My impressions appear to conflict with expectations, descriptions, even my own, which is not to say I find ESR 2 disappointing. Just the opposite. Out of the four EE iems I’ve owned it’s my favorite.
> I do wish the EE, DD bass driver was available in a model which is as tonally balanced as ESR2. I think many would counter LX/Odin as such, but cost is too high for me, and bass descriptions lead me to believe they would be OTT for my preferences.


I hear you. I read your impressions and they sound like a real improvement over the ESR1 as the Bravado mk2 really exceeded my expectations and are a significant improvement over Mk1. These "lower" tier offerings by EE have so much potential if combined somehow, if possible.  Even if it's heresy, I prefer the tuning of the Bravado mk2 to the LX and think the new W9+ is better than the W9. I love the EST treble too.  The Odin presumably is better but then they reduced the bass and really boosted the upper mids which is not what I prefer so even if I could afford it, I would certainly want to demo it first.  I've owned 6 EE iems over the years (Bravado 1, ESR 1, Massdrop Zeus, Phantom, LX and currently the Bravado Mk2) and my "overall" favourite is the Bravado Mk2 though each had it's strengths.  The LX has some things better but was a struggle to deal with the bass and in the end forced my music choices because of their tuning... not what I want an iem to do.  Sometimes I think EE seems to be about taking certain ideas to extremes and what they do they do just fantastically but there's always a trade off.  Maybe that's by design and the only way you can get the maximum out of an idea, what do I know, I'm no iem designer..  If you owned all the EE iems, and then you could pick the one for the day's musical mood ...


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

Here is my humble opinion about the BQEYZ Summer.

I hope you like it:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/reviews#review-25803


----------



## jwbrent

morndewey said:


> I posted some thoughts on ESR2 over in EE thread. My impressions appear to conflict with expectations, descriptions, even my own, which is not to say I find ESR 2 disappointing. Just the opposite. Out of the four EE iems I’ve owned it’s my favorite.
> I do wish the EE, DD bass driver was available in a model which is as tonally balanced as ESR2. I think many would counter LX/Odin as such, but cost is too high for me, and bass descriptions lead me to believe they would be OTT for my preferences.



Legend X perhaps, but the Odin’s bass is much more balanced. ✌️


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1388071350980399104/photo/1


Gotta drain every last drop of milk out of that T2 name dont they lol.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1388071350980399104/photo/1
> 
> 
> Gotta every last drop of milk out of that T2 name dont they lol.


It's...getting tiresome, honestly. They should introduce something else, something different for a change.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1388071350980399104/photo/1
> 
> 
> Gotta every last drop of milk out of that T2 name dont they lol.


Maybe they know T5 is probably not going to appeal their usual fans so why not give them another lolipop with their favourite flavour labelled on it most probably at $60. Tin is now becoming Fast & Furious of IEMs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> It's...getting tiresome, honestly. They should introduce something else, something different for a change.


Sadly they did with T5 but initial impressions are not at all positive. It's mixed to negative so far.


----------



## chickenmoon

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Maybe they know T5 is probably not going to appeal their usual fans so why not give them another lolipop with their favourite flavour labelled on it most probably at $60. Tin is now becoming Fast & Furious of IEMs.



TFZ is the king at that game...


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly they did with T5 but initial impressions are not at all positive. It's mixed to negative so far.


Dang...posted here?


----------



## baskingshark (May 3, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Maybe they know T5 is probably not going to appeal their usual fans so why not give them another lolipop with their favourite flavour labelled on it most probably at $60. Tin is now becoming Fast & Furious of IEMs.



I think the fastest way to get IEMs sold nowadays is to just use an anime girl waifu packaging haha. And give the IEM some english name instead of some alphabet soup like Urbanfun YBF-ISS014.

Folks get confused if CHIFI companies put an S or Pro moniker behind their gear eg ZS10 Pro vs ZS10, BLON BL-05S vs BLON BL-05.


----------



## OklahKekW

TWS + anime is the way to go it seems for getting high sale numbers.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> Dang...posted here?


Yep. On the Tin Hifi thread 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-impressions-thread.918625/page-31#


baskingshark said:


> I think the fastest way to get IEMs sold nowadays is to just use an anime girl waifu packaging haha. And give the IEM some english name instead of some alphabet soup like Urbanfun YBF-ISS014.
> 
> Folks get confused if CHIFI companies put an S or Pro moniker behind their gear eg ZS10 Pro vs ZS10, BLON BL-05S vs BLON BL-05.


Hahahaha spot on! Also, ensure you have some otherworldly material as driver diaphragm and/or shell material which in plain English translates to dynamic driver in an aluminium/metal casing. 😂


----------



## audio123 (May 3, 2021)

It has been a while. My take on the fantastic Craft 4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*Craft Ears Craft 4 Review*


----------



## tvnosaint

kmmbd said:


> 7 watts of power at 32 ohms, anyone?
> 
> The Cayin iHA-6 is absurdly powerful and I am afraid to plug any IEM barring Final E5000 (93dB/mW sensitivity) because of how powerful it is from the balanced out.
> 
> ...


Its a beast. I bought a used unit in 2017 for $475. I still love it and its the only componet that i dont consider upgrading.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Current *MOST JOY RIDE* earphones (in order of use) : *Sennheiser IE300* (Fun, Vibrant, Musical, Xtra wide stage, and Bass Driven), *KZ DQ6* (Amazing clarity, Detail retrieval, Defined bass, and Crunchy mids), *Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10* (Incredible bass impact for an all BA, Crystalline highs, and Fun Musical signature), *SFR MT300* in balanced mode (Beautifully impactful bass, Crunchy mids, and extended and defined EST highs plus above average detail retrieval), and finally the *NiceHCK NX7 MkIII* (Extremely fast bass for metal and hard rock, Very clear and Razor sharp mids, plus Excellently controlled highs with no sibilance. Nice balance and Sweet timbre and resolution).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

US $350.00 | Veedix Silver String Knowles Sonion Balanced Armature Dynamic 6BA+DD Hifi Music Monitor Studio 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile Earphones
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzWQQv
Anyone tried this?
1 Liquid silica gel Dynamic + 4 Sonion BA (mid+high) + 2 Knowles Tweeter with that wood shell looks attempting
























love that shots with cat, the IEM color matches with cat’s eye👍 Also someone with Moondrop S8 praised which is a very positive sign for me.
[edit] love his russian accent! Nice international audio enthusiast’s review:


[edit]
asking the shop if $350 to $255 discount code is still available. If for $255, I believe it may worth a blind buy..


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

OklahKekW said:


> TWS + anime is the way to go it seems for getting high sale numbers.


Lol I love shimarin.

The generic TWS with defaut chinese accented  “maximum ear piercing volume guidance” is annoying actually.


When you forgot to turn volume down:
“TWESU CONEKTEAD !!!!!!!!”

When you listening music at normal level, then when battery goes low:
“BUTTALI LUOW!!!!!!!!!!!!”

This type of anime girl x TWS usually comes with characters’s voice recording for the feature guidance. I recall ONKYO, and couple of other Japanese companies did that to survive too.


----------



## Strifeff7

AmericanSpirit said:


> US $350.00 | Veedix Silver String Knowles Sonion Balanced Armature Dynamic 6BA+DD Hifi Music Monitor Studio 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile Earphones
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzWQQv
> Anyone tried this?
> 1 Liquid silica gel Dynamic + 4 Sonion BA (mid+high) + 2 Knowles Tweeter with that wood shell looks attempting
> ...


Sonion BA mid,
almost guaranteed an amazing vocal performance.


----------



## H T T

OklahKekW said:


> TWS + anime is the way to go it seems for getting high sale numbers.


Rin from Yuru Camp is moving units!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

silver 



VX





found measurement, looks like decent offset tuning with slight W shape. I like that concha gain 6k dip and 12k third harmonics of pinna gain dip. That will make sound very decent like Anole VX.


----------



## jmwant

I'm going to order these soon. A nice review of the Aria
https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/05/moondrop-aria-review.html


----------



## Asakurai

*Lee's Ears Arouse D8*
8BA (Sonion 3800 *2 + Sonion 2300 *2 + Knowles 31736 *4)
MSRP: 3599 RMB
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=616301719979

been eyeing this builder for some time (around 1 year) and decided to take one of his lineup.
Build Quality is excellent, it's small and looks luxury, fitting also good with really good isolation.

for sound, since it's only few hours, supposed to be warm neutral with high technicalities, it's on relaxed side, pretty much balanced between bass treble and midrange
it's quite rare for me to like full BA IEM but this one is definitely on my recommendation.

lemme listen more for few hundred hours lol

for now, i really like it, maybe new toy syndrome, but it definitely on a good side


----------



## Strifeff7

Asakurai said:


> *Lee's Ears Arouse D8*
> 8BA (Sonion 3800 *2 + Sonion 2300 *2 + Knowles 31736 *4)
> MSRP: 3599 RMB
> Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=616301719979
> ...


request a comparison vs Moondrop S8, 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


>


That graph looks treble shy. Interesting.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> That graph looks treble shy. Interesting.


It should balance itself out with the bass since its pretty flat. But certainly doesnt look like a treble-head iem.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> It should balance itself out with the bass since its pretty flat. But certainly doesnt look like a treble-head iem.


This maybe a raw graph for all we know.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> US $350.00 | Veedix Silver String Knowles Sonion Balanced Armature Dynamic 6BA+DD Hifi Music Monitor Studio 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile Earphones
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzWQQv
> Anyone tried this?
> 1 Liquid silica gel Dynamic + 4 Sonion BA (mid+high) + 2 Knowles Tweeter with that wood shell looks attempting
> ...



Got an update from seller. They now only offer discount to $300. Still negotiating for headfier’s special discount.


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Got an update from seller. They now only offer discount to $300. Still negotiating for headfier’s special discount.


Thanks! The set seems interesting. Please let us know if you are able to land a head-fi discount code for us.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

H T T said:


> Thanks! The set seems interesting. Please let us know if you are able to land a head-fi discount code for us.


Sure😆 Principle of economies of scale!


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Got an update from seller. They now only offer discount to $300. Still negotiating for headfier’s special discount.


FIY: 


And that store is known to be pretty shady...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3586#post-16092563
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3586#post-16092585
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3586#post-16092585


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sure😆 Principle of economies of scale!


Plus, good impressions here cause waves on the IEM sphere of the internet.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY:
> And that store is known to be pretty shady...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3586#post-16092563
> ...


Great!! Aha! The detective 🕵️


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great!! Aha! The detective 🕵️


https://www.aliprice.com/
and
https://www.pricearchive.org/

Are great price trackers. Its good to check out the price history to see if the deal you are getting really is a good one. Because sometimes, like in this case. It is possible for the deal to be worse than their sale price.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Seller commented” sorry that $255 history chart is no longer available. The factory updates the price.”

🥲


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliprice.com/
> and
> https://www.pricearchive.org/
> 
> Are great price trackers. Its good to check out the price history to see if the deal you are getting really is a good one. Because sometimes, like in this case. It is possible for the deal to be worse than their sale price.


Haha thanks Goku senpai!
I noticed alibaba is a place with all kinds of merchants, some really fishy. But that’s a fun part of gem digging fun too🤣


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Seller commented” sorry that $255 history chart is no longer available. The factory updates the price.”
> 
> 🥲






120 usd cheaper 2 months ago.


----------



## H T T (May 5, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Seller commented” sorry that $255 history chart is no longer available. The factory updates the price.”
> 
> 🥲


I was thinking it might be kind of a Mangird Tea on the possible cheap. I am waiting, but watching, on the Veedix.

Those price fluctuations are interesting. Thanks @RikudouGoku, you are like the shopper sleuth extraordinaire.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> 120 usd cheaper 2 months ago.


They really enjoying price inflation it seems😭


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asking $275 as mid point of $300-$250


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Asking $275 as mid point of $300-$250


I wouldnt bother with that seller, Yaoyaotiger and beteran (same store) have already shown that they dont care about their customers...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 5, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I wouldnt bother with that seller, Yaoyaotiger and beteran (same store) have already shown that they dont care about their customers...


Ok, I just had terrible experience with Shenzhen audio, never want to have same type of terrible customer care...I’d find another shop that offers $250 range for Veedix Silver String. I found that seller is bette since they at least offer some discount coupon for the future, not like Shenzhen audio, simply replying with copy and paste.


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok, I just had terrible experience with Shenzhen audio, never want to have same type of terrible customer care...I’d find another shop that offers $250 range for Veedix Silver String.


Unfortunately, its only beteran/yaoyaotiger that got it...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> Unfortunately, its only beteran/yaoyaotiger that got it...


😭😭😭 so it’s take risk/or give it up type...


----------



## assassin10000 (May 5, 2021)

assassin10000 said:


> Anyone heard the new metal shell Openheart IEMs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These (finally) showed up today. I'll be throwing them on burn in.

Shells are small and fairly comfortable, I have smaller ears so hard for me to find comfortable IEMs. They do have some heft to them, as they did not use a lightweight metal like aluminum.


Initial impressions: easy to drive, bass heavy.


----------



## Asakurai

Strifeff7 said:


> request a comparison vs Moondrop S8, 👍


well, in term of detail retrieval pretty sure it surpassed Moondrop S8 easily, and extension both ways since Moondrop S8 pretty sucks at extension

the cons: Arouse D8 is more fatiguing not because it has sharp treble, but because it provide lot of information

so if you want neutral with slight warm touch with really good resolution and don't mind with BA bass (though in arouse D8 IMO is on greater side but it still BA Bass in the end), i think Lee's Ears Arouse D8 is really good choices


----------



## Asakurai

and since there is lot of talk about Veedix Audio, the one that intriguing me is their flagship, Veedix Oasis (5BA)
Looks like campfire (though it's different) and used to read some comparation against andromeda, but it's from their taobao feedback (which obviously you should not trust it 100%).
I still put in my watchlist but don't plan to buy it yet (still have lots of "obscure" iem that looks more interesting)

Link for Veedix Oasis: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-1705943284.2.7c5e3f60vcw8F0&id=624124801264


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> and since there is lot of talk about Veedix Audio, the one that intriguing me is their flagship, Veedix Oasis (5BA)
> Looks like campfire (though it's different) and used to read some comparation against andromeda, but it's from their taobao feedback (which obviously you should not trust it 100%).
> I still put in my watchlist but don't plan to buy it yet (still have lots of "obscure" iem that looks more interesting)
> 
> Link for Veedix Oasis: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-1705943284.2.7c5e3f60vcw8F0&id=624124801264


Keep us posted! I’m debating for a mellow full-BA, either S8 or andromedas. This might be a better options.


----------



## Ace Bee (May 6, 2021)

*Vision Ears 6X-Control*

Not a lot of noise is out there regarding VE 6X-C. But I can tell you that it possesses very very good technical prowess. Got it as part of a review tour. Review coming up soon.

@Vision Ears


----------



## Asakurai

AmericanSpirit said:


> Keep us posted! I’m debating for a mellow full-BA, either S8 or andromedas. This might be a better options.


rather than Full BA, maybe you should go with BA + EST combination for mellow soundsig

one on my top next "obscure" IEM is Mr. Water Prism (5BA + 2EST)
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w137644-18403719937.40.67666e3fHxPRg5&id=633487387866

why i recommend this even though i haven't tried it? because i've bought his 4BA MW04s IEM not just once or twice but four times LOL
Link 4BA: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-18403719942.2.67666e3fHxPRg5&id=585235806991
everytime i bought, my friend tried it and ask me to sell it

Mr. Water MW04s is the only IEM that closest to QDC sound signature offering, since i see you already have VX, then it will be easier for me to explain
what's the special sound sig from QDC? for me it's the vocal presentation, it's unique which hardly found on another brand
and Mr. Water offer the same vocal presentation, the differences is Mr. Water more relaxing and mellow
have tried to compare MW04s and QDC 5SH, and come to conclusion 5SH is slightly more energetic than MW04s, MW04s technical almost on 5SH level while the price difference is really big

it still my favourite IEMs sub $300 since 2 years ago, even after trying newer offering such as Thie Audio L4 / Mangird Tea / Moondrop Blessing 2 (i own Moondrop Blessing 1 and agree that MW04s is better in some area)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> rather than Full BA, maybe you should go with BA + EST combination for mellow soundsig
> 
> one on my top next "obscure" IEM is Mr. Water Prism (5BA + 2EST)
> Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w137644-18403719937.40.67666e3fHxPRg5&id=633487387866
> ...


Interesting! Gonna take a look details.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> rather than Full BA, maybe you should go with BA + EST combination for mellow soundsig
> 
> one on my top next "obscure" IEM is Mr. Water Prism (5BA + 2EST)
> Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w137644-18403719937.40.67666e3fHxPRg5&id=633487387866
> ...


 Just tried to open the taobao link but it seems it’s blocked from USA, is there any non-taobao sellers available for international shipping?
I’m start to feel EST gives too much information after Monarch and MEST MKII, that’s why I went full-BA and skipping qdc’s new toy V14(4EST+10BA). I already have those “oh god almighty I can see thru sky from those EST drivers!” Type, so if Mr. water is more on that laid-back long term listening focused, that will be interesting 🤔


----------



## jwbrent

The cactus has landed:










The burn-in process is at hand, so I will speak more on the sound then, but out of the box I’m hearing a complex sound with a very different tonal structure than the Mest MKII. I do like what I’m hearing so far …

Fit is not an issue for me, thankfully. I received #4, a good number for me. 😁


----------



## Asakurai (May 7, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just tried to open the taobao link but it seems it’s blocked from USA, is there any non-taobao sellers available for international shipping?
> I’m start to feel EST gives too much information after Monarch and MEST MKII, that’s why I went full-BA and skipping qdc’s new toy V14(4EST+10BA). I already have those “oh god almighty I can see thru sky from those EST drivers!” Type, so if Mr. water is more on that laid-back long term listening focused, that will be interesting 🤔


too bad mr water is only on taobao, haven't seen someone sell Mr. Water outside taobao

and to keeping track with the Discovery thread
here i present another great IEM that i borrow from local seller


*See Audio Kaguya - Retuned version
MSRP: 7777 RMB*

been quite few months ago i heard the former tuned kaguya (you can check in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16001828)
so what's the differences? it's not as hard to drive as the former for sure because i don't need to mid gain on my Quloos QA390, just low gain with 40-44 volume.
still retain it's treble presentation which is smooth yet detailed.
the bass changed a lot, the current bass is much more agile, though the atmosphere is not that thick anymore.
Vocal more balanced now between male and female, both expressed well.
the current also less v-shaped compared to the former

I think this tuning will be more easily accepted by larger audience, but for me i would prefer the former tuned kaguya because it's unique
well everyone has their own opinion, but see audio could make more sales with this tuning


*MA Audio Marquis (8BA) with 2 switch
MSRP: 5888 RMB*

this should be the first MA Audio post on head-fi
MA (Musical Artifiction) Audio is pretty well-known in china, they already has quite big lineup with MA Audio Marquis is the latest. MA Whale 2 really get a big exposure in china and lot of said it's cost-effective IEM despite the price is 7599 RMB (around $1200)

so what about Marquis which is in my hand right now? the build quality is awesome, the cable is thick and a bit stiff, it does support swappable connector (you'll given 3.5mm SE / 2.5mm / 4.4mm). it's consist of 8 drivers (only managed to see 38DX1J and 2389D, the other is unknown but surely it's a good one)

how about the sound? as what MA Audio offering which usually focused on creating atmosphere to enjoy the music, Marquis has excellent atmosphere, it's detail yet easy to listen at the same time. What i really like is the midrange, The vocal is the main star, it's really sweet with good imaging, you can hear every micro detail (as taking breath, close lips, etc) yet it won't annoy your hearing experience
The bass is agile while creating good atmosphere, well textured. First time i hear really well-implemented 38DX1J (which known for the best BA driver for Bass based on spec alone)
for the treble it's good enough, it has enough bite, will present if needed, it's not at the level of well-implemented EST driver, but it's sufficient to support the whole frequency, it's far for being dark either.

for MA Audio Marquis, i'm really impresed, if you're looking for IEM just to relax and enjoy long listening session, this one is highly recommended
for sure i enjoy Marquis more than Mest Mk2


----------



## Dsnuts

Insects Awaken has to be one of the most interesting names for an earphone. Why insects awaken? Why not. Reecho is a surprising brand their SG-03 using a titanium plated dynamic has to be one of the best bass earphones in the market in the sub $100 price realm and the Insects awaken here is a higher end earphone using 4 knowles BAs.  These easily complete with some of the best all BA earphones in the price range. Which comes with a surprising premium packaging. 


These drawers remind me of Sony and Dunu packaging not as elaborate but the idea is there.  Sound design has very good tonal balance, BA based imaging and technicalities that shows some remarkable dynamic qualities to the sonics using all BAs. So many good to great earphones hovering in the $300 price range now a days. I am wondering if there is almost too much. Excellent designs like these are in danger of being overlooked by more mainstream names in the industry.  Don't know how new the Reecho brand is but their two offerings that I had the chance to get to know here recently are both very competitive in their price bracket.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio FH5S review is up: FiiO FH5s - Reviews | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org

Rank: B

“Third time´s not the charm”, pretty much sums up my experience with this iem. After 2 giant success, the FH3 and the FD5 in their respective price ranges, the FH5S is a bit of a let down compared to them.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> too bad mr water is only on taobao, haven't seen someone sell Mr. Water outside taobao
> 
> and to keeping track with the Discovery thread
> here i present another great IEM that i borrow from local seller
> ...


Thanks!
I thought kaguya is not something around120USD(777CNY) more like 7777CNY ;1200USD for open-box used?

Your insight seemed very chinese domestic market knowledgeable and I appreciate that!


----------



## baskingshark

For the Sennheiser fanboys, it seems this company called Sonova has acquired the consumer audio division of Sennheiser:

https://www.sonova.com/en/expanding...s-sonova-acquire-sennheiser-consumer-division


I think Senn has been looking to sell this wing, it was in the news. But not sure what this will mean in terms of quality for future audio products from Sennheiser? Or even with regards to returns/warranty for existing customers.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> Insects Awaken has to be one of the most interesting names for an earphone. Why insects awaken? Why not. Reecho is a surprising brand their SG-03 using a titanium plated dynamic has to be one of the best bass earphones in the market in the sub $100 price realm and the Insects awaken here is a higher end earphone using 4 knowles BAs.  These easily complete with some of the best all BA earphones in the price range. Which comes with a surprising premium packaging.
> 
> 
> These drawers remind me of Sony and Dunu packaging not as elaborate but the idea is there.  Sound design has very good tonal balance, BA based imaging and technicalities that shows some remarkable dynamic qualities to the sonics using all BAs. So many good to great earphones hovering in the $300 price range now a days. I am wondering if there is almost too much. Excellent designs like these are in danger of being overlooked by more mainstream names in the industry.  Don't know how new the Reecho brand is but their two offerings that I had the chance to get to know here recently are both very competitive in their price bracket.


How good/bad is IA's pressure relief/vacuum effect?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 7, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> For the Sennheiser fanboys, it seems this company called Sonova has acquired the consumer audio division of Sennheiser:
> 
> https://www.sonova.com/en/expanding...s-sonova-acquire-sennheiser-consumer-division
> 
> ...


For that I got myself “maybe the last of pure-Sennheiser’s attempt on good value headphone”, HD560S✌️

As a guy enlightened by Sennheiser’s PX100 when I was young, it’s sad to see they decided to choose “focus” strategy rather than staying competitive with Chifi/Apple trend, but I still hope someday Sennheiser to come back to consumer segments!  I personally own world’s first electrostatic(electret type) headphones that is Sennheiser’s beginning of legendary Orpheus, and owning their last release HD560S, the neutral HD600’s modernization, is somewhat sentimental feeling.

HD560S is light, and one-sided connector(like HD5xx series and HD25 series), so it’s better of handling around compared to HD650/HD6XX.

It also can be modded as LDAC wireless with BTR5, so you happened to find your BTR5 is on a vacation after purchasing upgrades, this may be a good opportunity for you to try Wireless that you hardly could tell difference with wired type of neutral( a bit colored) reference style listening✌️ I use it for watching TV past midnight or after bathing of which IEMs are not the option due to wet ear canal.




/end of fanboy passionate promotion


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> For that I got myself “maybe the last of pure-Sennheiser’s attempt on good value headphone”, HD560S✌️
> 
> As a guy enlightened by Sennheiser’s PX100 when I was young, it’s sad to see they decided to choose “focus” strategy rather than staying competitive with Chifi/Apple trend, but I still hope someday Sennheiser to come back to consumer segments!  I personally own world’s first electrostatic(electret type) headphones that is Sennheiser’s beginning of legendary Orpheus, and owning their last release HD560S, the neutral HD600’s modernization, is somewhat sentimental feeling.
> 
> ...



Sad to see Sennheiser selling their consumer wing off. I think covid really did a number on a lot of businesses, especially those that are considered "discretionary spending" such as this audio hobby. I think Sennheiser, other than selling IEMs/headphoines, pre covid, they also were involved with a lot of stage equipment and setups for performances, concerts and stuff, which understandably is non existent in this covid climate. I saw some reports of Sennheiser retrenching staff too, sad news.

I do think the Sennheiser headphones, some of them are timeless gems, but have they had new innovations in recent years? Some of their headphones are decades old (but old is gold I would concede, and newer is not always better). Though in the IEMs department, I have tried a few Sennheiser IEMs, and I gotta say, CHIFI has got them beat. CHIFI has probably eroded into their sales, the price to performance ratio that CHIFI gives is much better than some of these western brands (for IEMS at least).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Sad to see Sennheiser selling their consumer wing off. I think covid really did a number on a lot of businesses, especially those that are considered "discretionary spending" such as this audio hobby. I think Sennheiser, other than selling IEMs/headphoines, pre covid, they also were involved with a lot of stage equipment and setups for performances, concerts and stuff, which understandably is non existent in this covid climate. I saw some reports of Sennheiser retrenching staff too, sad news.
> 
> I do think the Sennheiser headphones, some of them are timeless gems, but have they had new innovations in recent years? Some of their headphones are decades old (but old is gold I would concede, and newer is not always better). Though in the IEMs department, I have tried a few Sennheiser IEMs, and I gotta say, CHIFI has got them beat. CHIFI has probably eroded into their sales, the price to performance ratio that CHIFI gives is much better than some of these western brands (for IEMS at least).


Sennheiser’s innovation level was slow, and HD800 was simply too expensive choice for me back in time, they used to sell $3-500 range and suddenly doubled that up. I lost trust with Sennheiser for headphones since then.  For IEM, yes Sennheiser simply lacked commitment, simply outsourcing production to lower waged countries could not solve their IEMs to stay competitive.  It’s natural selection taking place. Never the less HD560S was a good buy! If anyone still interested in Sennheiser sound, this is well representing it, forget about momentum series that’s something else.


----------



## Dsnuts

H T T said:


> How good/bad is IA's pressure relief/vacuum effect?


No vacuum effect as it seems to be all solid resin design. No room for air in the shells. No vents as it is all BAs. I don't get driver flex or vacuum for their SG-03 either. 
As good as the Insects awaken is their value earphone is the SG-03. In fact just a gut feeling I have but wait till more folks chime in but these are gonna gain some attention. 






Don't recommend using a $400 cable on a $69 earphone, no need for it. No rule against this however.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Sad to see Sennheiser selling their consumer wing off. I think covid really did a number on a lot of businesses, especially those that are considered "discretionary spending" such as this audio hobby. I think Sennheiser, other than selling IEMs/headphoines, pre covid, they also were involved with a lot of stage equipment and setups for performances, concerts and stuff, which understandably is non existent in this covid climate. I saw some reports of Sennheiser retrenching staff too, sad news.
> 
> I do think the Sennheiser headphones, some of them are timeless gems, but have they had new innovations in recent years? Some of their headphones are decades old (but old is gold I would concede, and newer is not always better). Though in the IEMs department, I have tried a few Sennheiser IEMs, and I gotta say, CHIFI has got them beat. CHIFI has probably eroded into their sales, the price to performance ratio that CHIFI gives is much better than some of these western brands (for IEMS at least).


Totally agree with Sennheiser's subpar performance in IEM space. My momentum and CX series earphones make me feel like a fool now considering as I spent a fortune on them as a student with nonexistent income. Chi-fi simply blows them away for performance at less than half the price.

I am very much intrigued by HD560S and maybe if they're still available till Black Friday then I will definitely purchase them as my first and only Senn can 😅


----------



## peter123

AmericanSpirit said:


> For that I got myself “maybe the last of pure-Sennheiser’s attempt on good value headphone”, HD560S✌️
> 
> As a guy enlightened by Sennheiser’s PX100 when I was young, it’s sad to see they decided to choose “focus” strategy rather than staying competitive with Chifi/Apple trend, but I still hope someday Sennheiser to come back to consumer segments!  I personally own world’s first electrostatic(electret type) headphones that is Sennheiser’s beginning of legendary Orpheus, and owning their last release HD560S, the neutral HD600’s modernization, is somewhat sentimental feeling.
> 
> ...



As a Sennheiser lover myself (HD558, 569, 598SE, 58X, 650, 700 and 800S) I'm intrigued by your comment about using the HD5XX series with the 5K. May I ask what connector you use between the headphones and the 5K in this setup, or are you using it with the cable?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Totally agree with Sennheiser's subpar performance in IEM space. My momentum and CX series earphones make me feel like a fool now considering as I spent a fortune on them as a student with nonexistent income. Chi-fi simply blows them away for performance at less than half the price.
> 
> I am very much intrigued by HD560S and maybe if they're still available till Black Friday then I will definitely purchase them as my first and only Senn can 😅


Good luck! surely they do, it’s not that Senn is gonna be out of business in anytime sooner, probable segment reorganization and cuts off unprofitable line ups, we still can expect some new line ups on audiophile product, under other capital partner’s management.

So that HD560S is something Senn could spin out with last of pure Sennheiser’s breath👍 As a personal unit owner of both HD650/HD560S, I prefer HD560S for its neutrality and extremely wide diffusion field, it will wow you👍 Many studio monitors are made flat but they usually comes with non-existing sound stage, not for the case of HD560S, flat & wide is a welcoming can that can be used for any purposes


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 7, 2021)

peter123 said:


> As a Sennheiser lover myself (HD558, 569, 598SE, 58X, 650, 700 and 800S) I'm intrigued by your comment about using the HD5XX series with the 5K. May I ask what connector you use between the headphones and the 5K in this setup, or are you using it with the cable?


It’s this one, cheap and it does its job👍

NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male Compatible with Sennheiser HD598 / HD598 SE / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075C9HXW...abc_WEMHBWM9ZASQFX2X5T68?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

here is a closer look, I somehow managed to simply tie those together using the cable😂 Not the sleekest look, but it’s the thing that exists.
Great point is that it’s 2.5mm balanced, so BTR5 can run the HD560S with 250mw(vs SE 80mw) with dual DAC, headphones do need power and this is how we can run LDAC or AptX HD with balanced power✌️ Many wireless headphones does not have volume control but with this, you can adjust volume, play/pause/skip/back, change lowpass filter without touching the main device which is wonderful.

-Lightweight compared to HD6xx series due to its plastic body; made it easier to use as wireless can
-Newly developed 120-ohm transducer used, easier to drive with smaller daps/amps
-Single-sided connector,compared to double-sided connector with HD6xx series, made it easier to mod to wireless


----------



## claud W

If you are going to buy the last of the original Sennheisers, then I would recommend the HD 600s or the HD 650s if you want a darker sound.


----------



## peter123

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s this one, cheap and it does its job👍
> 
> NewFantasia HiFi Cable with 2.5mm Trrs Balanced Male Compatible with Sennheiser HD598 / HD598 SE / HD598 Cs / HD599 / HD569 / HD579 Headphones and for Astell&Kern AK240 AK380 AK320 onkyo DP-X1 FIIO https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075C9HXW...abc_WEMHBWM9ZASQFX2X5T68?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Thanks! I've got a balanced cable for them already (possible the same as yours). I was looking for a solution like this that I use with the Fidelio X2s and the Onkyo H900M:


I was hoping that you've found a solution


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 7, 2021)

peter123 said:


> Thanks! I've got a balanced cable for them already (possible the same as yours). I was looking for a solution like this that I use with the Fidelio X2s and the Onkyo H900M:
> 
> 
> I was hoping that you've found a solution


Same😭 I was looking for that sleek balanced 2.5mm trrs short solutions...it will be awesome if some genius 3D print the amp holder that sleekly fits with each type of headphones, that’s a insta buy. I joticed When the amp is sticking downward, it interferes with my  shoulders, so my ideal position would be somewhere on the side of headphone.


----------



## peter123

AmericanSpirit said:


> Same😭 I was looking for that sleek balanced 2.5mm trrs short solutions...it will be awesome if some genius 3D print the amp holder that sleekly fits with each type of headphones, that’s a insta buy. I joticed When the amp is sticking downward, it interferes with my  shoulders, so my ideal position would be somewhere on the side of headphone.



Yes, that would be the perfect solution. The hunt continues


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007484281.html

So ehm, anyone going to get this? Its like...half the price for some reason right now.




Its usually at 250 usd and at 200 during sales.

Looks pretty damn good as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007484281.html
> 
> So ehm, anyone going to get this? Its like...half the price for some reason right now.
> 
> ...


Interesting...looks like mid-centric? The chart is skewed but it looks like a somewhat Harman curve. YinTao (桜桃）means Sakura-cherry blossom and peach. 

Let me ask the shop why they are discounting if the reason sounds reasonable I may try. I was looking for a mid-centric one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Interesting...looks like mid-centric? The chart is skewed but it looks like a somewhat Harman curve. YinTao (桜桃）means Sakura-cherry blossom and peach.
> 
> Let me ask the shop why they are discounting if the reason sounds reasonable I may try. I was looking for a mid-centric one.


It definitely doesn't look like a mid centric iem with that bass it has. More like a U-shaped iem.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> It definitely doesn't look like a mid centric iem with that bass it has. More like a U-shaped iem.


Hmm, maybe I’ll skip then😫

Just looked up on youtube and something weird happened: I wonder why the youtube account owner got banned for YTAO Crystal review


----------



## Asakurai

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks!
> I thought kaguya is not something around120USD(777CNY) more like 7777CNY ;1200USD for open-box used?
> 
> Your insight seemed very chinese domestic market knowledgeable and I appreciate that!


Thanks for the correction, my bad 😅
Yeah it's 7777 rmb


----------



## Audio Fun (May 7, 2021)

Hey guys, here is my take on the DUNU EST112: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-est-112.25063/reviews#review-25827
Overall it is smooth and clear sounding IEMS with a silky top end. It is definitely the deal breaker for the EST drivers IEMS and strong competitors in the sub $500 dollars price range. Apart from that, I have to say l really love the design on the EST112, it looks so cool and futuristic.


----------



## igor0203 (May 8, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with these? They look very nice

Ytao Crystal 1DD + 3BA
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007484281.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

igor0203 said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? They look very nice
> 
> Ytao Crystal 1DD + 3BA
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002007484281.html


@RikudouGoku just posted same one 6posts above, a bit fishy though. They claim 2DD+3BA(2sonion+1knowles).

all youtube video related to Ytao crystal is deleted, and it used to go by $249, now $139. That alarmed something to me.

I contacted the seller, of reasons why they are selling that cheap, and received “hello, $139”


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> @RikudouGoku just posted same one 6posts above, a bit fishy though. They claim 2DD+3BA(2sonion+1knowles).
> 
> all youtube video related to Ytao crystal is deleted, and it used to go by $249, now $139. That alarmed something to me.
> 
> I contacted the seller, of reasons why they are selling that cheap, and result was this:


hahah, yeah. I contacted them as well asking for a unit. All I got was "1"...literally nothing but a number to me. 

I say stay away from them, sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## igor0203

Apologies, totally overlooked it


----------



## IEMusic

FYI:
QOA ADONIS IEM​$165 on DROP

https://drop.com/buy/qoa-adonis-iem


----------



## AmericanSpirit

igor0203 said:


> Apologies, totally overlooked it


It’s good! Means we all seeking something interesting and that coincided😂


----------



## Viajero

Audio Fun said:


> Hey guys, here is my take on the DUNU EST112: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-est-112.25063/reviews#review-25827
> Overall it is smooth and clear sounding IEMS with a silky top end. It is definitely the deal breaker for the EST drivers IEMS and strong competitors in the sub $500 dollars price range. Apart from that, I have to say l really love the design on the EST112, it looks so cool and futuristic.


The DUNU EST112 is the most interesting IEM to me at around the $500 price point. The DUNU DK-2001 has really impressed me and the driver configuration, along with reviews and frequency response graphs make me pretty sure I would really love the EST112.


----------



## Viajero

H T T said:


> How good/bad is IA's pressure relief/vacuum effect?


Thanks for asking this. For me it's one of the most important questions about any IEM. I've always known that poorly vented IEMs create a very uncomfortable sensation in my ears. I've written comments about this in the past, but it's only more recently that I've realized just how far reaching the effects are for me. 

Basically, I've concluded that I simply can't use IEMs that aren't sufficiently vented. Those sealed all BA IEMs, for example, don't work for me. And I've discovered that if a dynamic driver based IEM isn't sufficiently vented it's even worse. 

This problem goes beyond just being "uncomfortable". It actually causes pain and irritation in my nervous system. It's hard to explain, and it took me a long time to fully realize what was going on, but numerous IEMs in my collection that simply didn't sound good to me, despite objectively having many of the qualities I would normally appreciate, sound "bad" due to this effect. 

When I just try to focus very analytically on the sound attributes of these IEMs I am able to notice that they don't really sound bad in terms of the normal attributes we tend to judge earphones by. I 'perceive' them as sounding bad or unpleasant due to the discomfort or pain they are causing in my inner ear and nervous system. 

In the past I would always try to convince myself that it was this attribute or that attribute of the IEM that made me not like its sound, but I've since realized what the real problem was. 

The question I have is, does anyone else suffer from this issue? Do I just have unusual or defective ears? Many of the IEMs that give me problems seem to have great popularity and are well-liked. I haven't really noticed many other people complaining about this issue and when they do it's usually just in terms of fit or comfort in the ears. It's a much deeper and more significant issue for me. If any of you have experienced what I just described please speak up and share your thoughts.


----------



## BubisUK

Viajero said:


> Thanks for asking this. For me it's one of the most important questions about any IEM. I've always known that poorly vented IEMs create a very uncomfortable sensation in my ears. I've written comments about this in the past, but it's only more recently that I've realized just how far reaching the effects are for me.
> 
> Basically, I've concluded that I simply can't use IEMs that aren't sufficiently vented. Those sealed all BA IEMs, for example, don't work for me. And I've discovered that if a dynamic driver based IEM isn't sufficiently vented it's even worse.
> 
> ...


I do not have such issue with IEM's, but can relate in some way. 
I can not walk with closed back over ear earphones as after a while I get a very distressed feeling to the point that I can not even concentrate on the music, can not explain it even properly, but I am completely fine while listening to them when sitting down. This strange thing led me to the world of IEM's


----------



## Viajero

BubisUK said:


> I do not have such issue with IEM's, but can relate in some way.
> I can not walk with closed back over ear earphones as after a while I get a very distressed feeling to the point that I can not even concentrate on the music, can not explain it even properly, but I am completely fine while listening to them when sitting down. This strange thing led me to the world of IEM's


Yep, that's exactly the type of sensation poorly vented IEMs give me. And when I'm able to sit at home quietly and perfectly still, and after the pressure normalizes as much as possible, the problem isn't as severe. This is when I can analyze them more analytically. 

I wonder why I have this issue when so many others don't seem to. The few times I've had my hearing tested I've always had perfectly normal hearing. I do suffer from allergies and some mild sinus issues, so perhaps this is creating blockages and causing the displaced air to more significantly affect my eardrums. 

I suspect a similar thing is causing this issue for you while wearing closed-back headphones. As you move the cups/pads are adjusting and perhaps enough air is being displaced inside the cavity into and out of your ear canals over and over, which is creating the same painful, distressed, irritated sensation in your nervous system as that which happens to me with poorly vented IEMs. It could be that you simply have a less congested sinus system and therefore have a higher tolerance for it. Thus, poorly vented IEMs don't move enough air to bother you, while closed backed headphones during movement do.


----------



## BubisUK

Viajero said:


> Yep, that's exactly the type of sensation poorly vented IEMs give me. And when I'm able to sit at home quietly and perfectly still, and after the pressure normalizes as much as possible, the problem isn't as severe. This is when I can analyze them more analytically.
> 
> I wonder why I have this issue when so many others don't seem to. The few times I've had my hearing tested I've always had perfectly normal hearing. I do suffer from allergies and some mild sinus issues, so perhaps this is creating blockages and causing the displaced air to more significantly affect my eardrums.
> 
> I suspect a similar thing is causing this issue for you while wearing closed-back headphones. As you move the cups/pads are adjusting and perhaps enough air is being displaced inside the cavity into and out of your ear canals over and over, which is creating the same painful, distressed, irritated sensation in your nervous system as that which happens to me with poorly vented IEMs. It could be that you simply have a less congested sinus system and therefore have a higher tolerance for it. Thus, poorly vented IEMs don't move enough air to bother you, while closed backed headphones during movement do.


You are on to something here now. I do have some sinus problems as well, and I never thought this could be related to my issues with closed back cans.


----------



## nraymond

BubisUK said:


> You are on to something here now. I do have some sinus problems as well, and I never thought this could be related to my issues with closed back cans.


Yes, considering how interconnected the sinus system is in the head, if you have any sinus issues at all I would expect extra sensitivity to things that would stimulate or change the pressure of the system:

https://www.nscaustin.com/2019/03/15/ear-nose-and-throat-how-they-connect/


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

Before this thing goes to cloud of oblivion...
Sennheiser MX90VC, just tried it and it still sounds great, wide sound stage, natural decay, tightly controlled bass..impedance 64ohms😳
The design still makes sense even after 15 years of its release.
The cable is already fully exhausted, maybe this is the last time I would be able to run this, but nonetheless great job Sennheiser!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 8, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-sg-03.25114/reviews#review-25833 Your weekend reader. 

Reecho SG-03. SG stands for Star Gate. Your about to take off into an unknown bass territory for earphones at this price. These are more than good they are probably the best dynamic bass earphones in the sub $100 category. What is really surprising is they have really good technical chops to go with it actually having some mids and a detailed treble end to boot.

As for bass. Sub bass rumble on these are insane at $69 gets you a lot of earphone now a days and these are proof positive you can get quality at this price. Looking forward to the fellas that bought these, what you all have to say. These are gonna surprise a lot of people.


----------



## H T T

Viajero said:


> Thanks for asking this. For me it's one of the most important questions about any IEM. I've always known that poorly vented IEMs create a very uncomfortable sensation in my ears. I've written comments about this in the past, but it's only more recently that I've realized just how far reaching the effects are for me.
> 
> Basically, I've concluded that I simply can't use IEMs that aren't sufficiently vented. Those sealed all BA IEMs, for example, don't work for me. And I've discovered that if a dynamic driver based IEM isn't sufficiently vented it's even worse.
> 
> ...


There are a few on the forum with this issue. FWIW, I also have tinnitus.

 FiiO has pressure-relieving systems for the FD1, FH1s, FD5, and FH5s. My SeeAudio Yume, Penon Globe, and DK-2001 are easy on my ears with no pressure issues.


----------



## assassin10000

@Viajero @BubisUK @nraymond 

I find that is a problem for me with silicone tips. So I now only use foam ones.

It's like my ear canals are a pressure chamber with silicone tips and any movement causes slight changes which my ear drums picks up, which changes comfort and the sound I'm hearing (as the ear drum is 'loaded' differently).


----------



## IEMusic

The Shozy Form 1.1 and the KZ ZAX both have a ton of venting.  The LZ A7 is also well vented.


----------



## pfloyd

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-sg-03.25114/reviews#review-25833 Your weekend reader.
> 
> Reecho SG-03. SG stands for Star Gate. Your about to take off into an unknown bass territory for earphones at this price. These are more than good they are probably the best dynamic bass earphones in the sub $100 category. What is really surprising is they have really good technical chops to go with it actually having some mids and a detailed treble end to boot.
> 
> As for bass. Sub bass rumble on these are insane at $69 gets you a lot of earphone now a days and these are proof positive you can get quality at this price. Looking forward to the fellas that bought these, what you all have to say. These are gonna surprise a lot of people.


Are these the same? No, the geometry is different, but they look close.


----------



## Dsnuts

Could be from the same OEM that made the SG-03.


----------



## nraymond

pfloyd said:


> Are these the same? No, the geometry is different, but they look close.


I bought the Canpur Deep Blue from Amazon recently and would describe them very similarly to how the SG-03 has been described (with the exception being that the Canpur stock tips weren't that great). The Deep Blue are one of the best under $100 pairs of earphones I've heard.


----------



## IEMusic

nraymond said:


> I bought the Canpur Deep Blue from Amazon recently and would describe them very similarly to how the SG-03 has been described (with the exception being that the Canpur stock tips weren't that great). The Deep Blue are one of the best under $100 pairs of earphones I've heard.


That‘s quite a deal, for less than $40 currently on Amazon, but it doesn’t have the same driver of the SG-03.


----------



## Dsnuts

It looks like the difference between the two are the drivers they are using. I bet those dont have the bass performance of the SG-03. Titanium plated dynamics are exceptional at low bass. PET will be good but not the same as the SG-03. It does look like these two earphones come from the same OEM but the SG-03 was made for Reecho.

How I understand OEM ordering is you get to choose which driver you want and with what tuning. One of the reviewers on that amazon page says it is harmonish tuning. The sub bass performance of the SG-03 has nothing to do with harmonish. It is most definitely elevated. Not one of them mention how good the bass is on that unit. Might have similar tuning to the SG-03 and should have some punchy bass but if I was a guessing man what will separate the SG-03 to the Campur will be that sub bass performance.


----------



## Audio Fun (May 9, 2021)

Hi guys, during the holiday I have been listened to few IEMs, here is some of my early impression.

*NF audio NM2

*
Being the owner of the NM2+, I have to say, in term of tonality, I love the NM2 more. The NM2 sound more balanced with more relaxing top end. The upper midrange in NM2 sound lively yet defined, where the NM2+ can be aggressive sometimes. In term of build and accessories, the NM2 really stand out for its cool package, and rich accessories. The overall tonality on NM2 is just solid done mildly U/W shape. The low is tight and super clear, midrange remaining the clear tone with tad of warmth, treble is smooth and with good levels of energy, it has pretty deep and wide soundstage, the imaging is 3D holographic, which is decently done for sub$100 dollars price range, it is the best sub$100 dollars IEMs, in term of every aspects in my opinion.

*Shangling ME80

*
The ME80 the also the sub $100 dollars IEMs. The build and accessories wise, it is great for its price range. The ME80 can be describe as neutral bright IEMs, where the upper midrange and treble are both emphasis, which mean is not the most balanced IEMs. The ME80 has clear and pretty neutral tone. The low is close to lean and with reduced bodies, the leaner continue to the lower midrange, where the upper midrange are forwarded and vividly, moving on to the treble, the treble is tuned bright with crispiness in the top end, I do find out the treble could cause fatiguing for some track. The soundstage depth is average, width is alright, imaging is good enough. Overall, it is pretty solid in term of detail and transition speed, and somehow interesting tonality, But I don’t think it stand out in the crowded sub$100 dollars market.

*BQEYZ Summer

*
The BQEYZ Summer is $139 dollars IEMs, for this price range, I would like to see the better design of the shell, but anyway it depends on your preference, and it come with really nice cabe. Moving on to the sound, being the owner of the Spring1, I think the Summer improve the overall bass quality, and added a bit of warmth to the sound. In term of tonality, the Summer has a mildly U/W shape tonality, with a smooth and soothing  presentation. The bass sound lush with good amount of impact, midrange is clear with really soothing and smooth tone, the treble sound unique for me, it is continuing with kind of soothing presentation on midrange, but it extended well, and never get dark or undefined. The soundstage width and depth is great, imaging is decent good. But I do find out the overall tonality is little bit too smooth or kind of soothing, it is lacking it of bit fun factor IMO.


----------



## Dsnuts

So while it may look like the Canpur IEMs are the same as the Reechos SG-03. The price difference may be reflective of the drivers these are using. PET is surprisingly cheap. It is the same dynamic driver that is used on the $20 KBEAR KS1. On the other hand it seems Titanium coated dynamics are pricier.  

I would be surprised of the Canpur had the same exact sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> It looks like the difference between the two are the drivers they are using. I bet those dont have the bass performance of the SG-03. Titanium plated dynamics are exceptional at low bass. PET will be good but not the same as the SG-03. It does look like these two earphones come from the same OEM but the SG-03 was made for Reecho.
> 
> How I understand OEM ordering is you get to choose which driver you want and with what tuning. One of the reviewers on that amazon page says it is harmonish tuning. The sub bass performance of the SG-03 has nothing to do with harmonish. It is most definitely elevated. Not one of them mention how good the bass is on that unit. Might have similar tuning to the SG-03 and should have some punchy bass but if I was a guessing man what will separate the SG-03 to the Campur will be that sub bass performance.


Interrsting, reecho SG03 has been on my radar since couple of month ago, before linsoul started to sell for international market, looked for some impressions but there was very few. I heard they used AI algorithms to optimize the shell, and indeed that looked comfortable.  Thanks for the note! If the sound quality seemed jo issue, then I’m gonna try it soon!


----------



## Dsnuts

I like them a lot one of the bigger surprises for me this year actually. I wasn't expecting much from them but man they can perform. Especially if your into your deep low hitting bass. Haven't heard too many in the price range that has the bass of these things with the rest of the tuning that makes them very versatile.


----------



## 1clearhead

Audio Fun said:


> Hi guys, during the holiday I have been listened to few IEMs, here is some of my early impression.
> 
> *NF audio NM2*
> Being the owner of the NM2+, I have to say, in term of tonality, I love the NM2 more. The NM2 sound more balanced with more relaxing top end. The upper midrange in NM2 sound lively yet defined, where the NM2+ can be aggressive sometimes. In term of build and accessories, the NM2 really stand out for its cool package, and rich accessories. The overall tonality on NM2 is just solid done mildly U/W shape. The low is tight and super clear, midrange remaining the clear tone with tad of warmth, treble is smooth and with good levels of energy, it has pretty deep and wide soundstage, the imaging is 3D holographic, which is decently done for sub$100 dollars price range, it is the best sub$100 dollars IEMs, in term of every aspects in my opinion.
> ...


Can you show us some PIC's of the NM2 and the NM2+ side to side?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## assassin10000

assassin10000 said:


> These (finally) showed up today. I'll be throwing them on burn in.
> 
> Shells are small and fairly comfortable, I have smaller ears so hard for me to find comfortable IEMs. They do have some heft to them, as they did not use a lightweight metal like aluminum.
> 
> ...






Just pulled those open heart metal IEM from burn-in to give them a listen.





Housings are comfortable, if heavy for their size. I ended up putting some foam TWS tips meant for air pod pro's on them for a better fit.





They live up to their listing as warm and bass heavy. Unfortunately they are also (IMO) a bit muddy sounding. Had to remove about 9-10db with EQ in the low end, for my preferences. Resolution/detail is somewhat lacking and treble is rolled off. Not really recommended.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 9, 2021)

assassin10000 said:


> Just pulled those open heart metal IEM from burn-in to give them a listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same impression for Openheart, I got Openheart Resin, burned it for christ 100hr sake, no big change. Muddy bass till the end with lo-fi resolution. May only fit sizable few enthusiasts. The cable and case, cable lether-made tie, is actually something I’m enjoying to use for other IEMs. Just in case some entry level IEM misses a house👍 it looks nice though, just the outlook of blue full resin.


----------



## tgx78

I quite like my resin but it required some modding to be enjoyable


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tgx78 said:


> I quite like my resin but it required some modding to be enjoyable


Nice, tape mod for acoustic filtering? I got some filers, will try


----------



## tgx78

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nice, tape mod for acoustic filtering? I got some filers, will try


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3667#post-16171037

worth it


----------



## Audio Fun (May 9, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Can you show us some PIC's of the NM2 and the NM2+ side to side?
> Thanks in advance!


Sure! But I have to wait until I got it back, can you please remind me if I didn’t.


----------



## profusion

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY:
> And that store is known to be pretty shady...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3586#post-16092563
> ...



what is that app for tracking ali prices?


----------



## RikudouGoku

profusion said:


> what is that app for tracking ali prices?


https://www.aliprice.com/
https://www.aliprice.com/Information/index.html?page=download


https://www.pricearchive.org/


----------



## 1clearhead

Audio Fun said:


> Sure! But I have to wait until I got it back, can you please remind me if I didn’t.


Sure will.


----------



## Audio Fun

1clearhead said:


> Sure will.


Thanks


----------



## vilders

GS Audio GD7B 6BA+1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid
Price about 130 €
And it seems that drivers from Sonion 











https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002143143989.html


----------



## nraymond (May 9, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> It looks like the difference between the two are the drivers they are using. I bet those dont have the bass performance of the SG-03. Titanium plated dynamics are exceptional at low bass. PET will be good but not the same as the SG-03. It does look like these two earphones come from the same OEM but the SG-03 was made for Reecho.
> 
> How I understand OEM ordering is you get to choose which driver you want and with what tuning. One of the reviewers on that amazon page says it is harmonish tuning. The sub bass performance of the SG-03 has nothing to do with harmonish. It is most definitely elevated. Not one of them mention how good the bass is on that unit. Might have similar tuning to the SG-03 and should have some punchy bass but if I was a guessing man what will separate the SG-03 to the Campur will be that sub bass performance.


Good point about the drivers. My experience with titanium coated drivers has been with some of the strongest bass response. With the stock tips (and tips like the Acoustune AET07/AET07a "Sound focusing wide-range clarity") I would call the Deep Blue neutral. To bring out the bass, I'm using the New Bee silicone eartips (which are similar to the Acoustune AET08a "Sound focussing on bass reverb", except the New Bee emphasize the bass a little less). I can't use bass emphasizing ear tips on a lot of IEMs, but for me, the Deep Blue + New Bee eartips are a goldilocks sound signature. They don't unseat the TRI I3, since they lack the deep sub-bass and phenomenal mids that the I3 brings (with good amping), but otherwise the Deep Blue are very good, and they are lighter and therefore more comfortable in my ear than the I3, so they each have their place.


----------



## Nimweth

I think I saw "TWFK" in the product description, that is likely to be Knowles.


----------



## assassin10000

assassin10000 said:


> Just pulled those open heart metal IEM from burn-in to give them a listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dug around specifications on AE to find the model # of these, which is OH770.

Also spent last night updating and fixing my laptop, which somehow 'lost' or broke its audio and graphics drivers... while left untouched for a week. WTH Win 10.

Anyways, now that the audio drivers are working I was able to grab some measurements (Vinyl coupler, TC35B & IMM-6).




Here's a comparison vs an MH750.


----------



## kmmbd

Moondrop Aria 2020​Unboxing and First Impressions​
Moondrop Aria (2020) is their latest single-dynamic budget offering, priced at $80. This places them in-between the Moondrop SSR/SSP duo and the Moondrop Starfield. Moondrop did have another model named Aria, but that's been long discontinued.

*Build:* Moondrop didn't exactly reuse the KXXS shell here (unlike on Starfield). The build is solid and the housing has a soft-touch finish though I wonder how long it'll last. Everything is well put together and the IEMs have a nice design. There's a 10mm LCP diaphragm driver inside which is an interesting material.





*Comfort:* Very comfortable while wearing with above-average noise isolation.

*Accessories*: The box is typical Moondrop anime-art affair. Among the accessories, the carry case is good and the cable is decent (definite upgrade over the Starfield cable). The stock tips also worked well for me. Additionally you get spare nozzle filters and mesh, and a tweezer to replace those.









For the sound impression below, I used the stock cable + tips and Sony NW-A55.
*
Sound: *Before going forward with sound impressions I must say that Moondrop recommends 100 hrs of burn-in. While burn-in is true or not is a different debate entirely but I'll just do the honors. It's also an efficient IEM and can be powered easily by budget dongles.

The general sound signature is the typical Harman-ish signature from Moondrop. The graph looks similar to that of the Moondrop Starfield but the presentation is quite different. 

Firstly, the Moondrop Aria has very good bass which is tighter and faster than the Starfield bass. The lower-mids are also more recessed than the Starfield (male vocals sound more distant). This isn't recession in fact, rather the male vocals are slightly laid-back. I really like how they portray string instruments. There's a hint of warmth that really helps with the timbre (which is quite natural to my ears). Cymbals/hi-hats, though, not so much. There's an upper-treble peak that makes heavy metal/metal tracks kinda fatiguing after a while.

Soundstage is closed-in and doesn't have a lot of depth. In this regard it's a minor upgrade on Starfield. However, imaging is better on the Aria and therefore you get a better sense of separation. I do find the Moondrop Aria (2020) congested during busy passages. Won't call it a highly technical performer.

In short, I prefer the Moondrop Aria 2020 over the Moondrop Starfield/SSR/SSP. I will listen to it for a while longer and then report back with a more detailed review.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just ordered so-called upgraded final E500; VR3000 to see if the statement is right. E500 was quite a shock from $20 something IEM to present great positioning and sense of diffusion field neutrality. Will post impression of VR3000 upon arrival&post burn in.


----------



## Ace Bee

IEMusic said:


> FYI:
> QOA ADONIS IEM​$165 on DROP
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/qoa-adonis-iem


Is it good? I auditioned the Mojito and Pink Lady. Mojito was...underwhelming. Pink Lady was utter crap.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> Is it good? I auditioned the Mojito and Pink Lady. Mojito was...underwhelming. Pink Lady was utter crap.


Probably not, they (kinera/QOA) know how to make good looking iems but not how to tune them...


----------



## cappuchino (May 10, 2021)

For the interested. Wild Lee says they'll only sell it on their website.


----------



## RikudouGoku

2021-05-10: Moondrop Chaconne review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-chaconne.24110/reviews#review-25837

Rank: S+

How this doesnt have any hype at all is beyond me. This is the sole reason why I am looking at other TOTL buds. Like the K Bell-WE and the Samsara K300.

I already gave the title of "Ultra Instinct" to the Dunu EST112, so I will give this the title of "Super Saiyan Blue Gogeta":





Vocal/acoustic music lovers will love this one, endgame worthy in those genres...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> For the interested. Wild Lee says they'll only sell it on their website.


BIE Pro + Odyssey HD is a very good deal at $70. Wow, wish I could order them from AliExpress. Sigh.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

For all those Moondrop waifu fans, your wishes have been heard. Probably the most value for money product by them😂


----------



## Viajero

H T T said:


> There are a few on the forum with this issue. FWIW, I also have tinnitus.
> 
> FiiO has pressure-relieving systems for the FD1, FH1s, FD5, and FH5s. My SeeAudio Yume, Penon Globe, and DK-2001 are easy on my ears with no pressure issues.


At least I know I'm not the only one. It's nice I can ask about different IEMs and can get recommendations for well vented IEMs. 

The DK-2001 is indeed very open feeling and comfortable. It's exactly the kind of IEM I enjoy most. 

There's kind of a hierarchy for me as it relates to this issue. Non-vented are pretty terrible for me and I won't be buying any more of these in the future. IEMs with a single vent are not ideal, but it seems to depend on where the vent is located and how well it works. When they have 2 or more pinhole vents they are usually just fine. But the best of all are IEMs that have large vents on the external part of the shell. 

How does the FiiO pressure relieving system work by the way?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Viajero said:


> At least I know I'm not the only one. It's nice I can ask about different IEMs and can get recommendations for well vented IEMs.
> 
> The DK-2001 is indeed very open feeling and comfortable. It's exactly the kind of IEM I enjoy most.
> 
> ...


Have you tried earbuds? It sounds like they should suit you more since they are open and there is no pressure build up.


----------



## assassin10000

@Viajero ^ this.


Unless you need isolation.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 10, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> For all those Moondrop waifu fans, your wishes have been heard. Probably the most value for money product by them😂


Ahhh! Waifu! They could’ve have waifu’s hand ✋ facing upward, so she can hold IEMs. Hopefully they release for each designated IEM characters as IEM stand. Konosuba’s Aqua is actually same sized acrylic stand✌️ @koudairanger sounds like a plan? Additional anthropomorphize strategy.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahhh! Waifu! They could’ve have waifu’s hand ✋ facing upward, so she can hold IEMs. Hopefully they release for each designated IEM characters as IEM stand.


@MOONDROP should definitely take note of this!


----------



## Viajero

assassin10000 said:


> @Viajero @BubisUK @nraymond
> 
> I find that is a problem for me with silicone tips. So I now only use foam ones.
> 
> It's like my ear canals are a pressure chamber with silicone tips and any movement causes slight changes which my ear drums picks up, which changes comfort and the sound I'm hearing (as the ear drum is 'loaded' differently).



Yeah, poorly vented IEMs cause multiple issues for me. First of all, they tend to be the IEMs that I get the worst driver flex with. Secondly, when the pressure isn't just right in my ear canal it causes the sound to be all messed up, as you describe. This makes them extremely finicky and virtually impossible to use during physical movement. They are also simply very uncomfortable in my ears. And finally, they cause the irritated or distressed sensation in my nervous system I described earlier, which really destroys or impairs my enjoyment of what I'm listening to.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> @MOONDROP should definitely take note of this!


I used to work for a gaming company, these kind of media mix was one of my speciality👍


----------



## H T T (May 10, 2021)

Viajero said:


> At least I know I'm not the only one. It's nice I can ask about different IEMs and can get recommendations for well vented IEMs.
> 
> The DK-2001 is indeed very open feeling and comfortable. It's exactly the kind of IEM I enjoy most.
> 
> ...


Your ear pressure sensitivity sounds very similar to mine. I will need to look through the boards here about FiiO's pressure relief sytem. This may take me a day or two. I will also tag @FiiO as they may be more thorough with an explanation and might have the explanation faster than I can gather the information to report back.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just added visual sample✌️

Post in thread 'The discovery thread!'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16345922


----------



## Viajero

RikudouGoku said:


> Have you tried earbuds? It sounds like they should suit you more since they are open and there is no pressure build up.


You know, I've been planning to try some quality earbuds. I think I'll buy some very soon (maybe that Moondrop Chaconne model you mentioned). That said, most IEMs still work fine for me. It's just the poorly vented ones that I have problems with.


----------



## jwbrent

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahhh! Waifu! They could’ve have waifu’s hand ✋ facing upward, so she can hold IEMs. Hopefully they release for each designated IEM characters as IEM stand. Konosuba’s Aqua is actually same sized acrylic stand✌️ @koudairanger sounds like a plan? Additional anthropomorphize strategy.



very good 👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 10, 2021)

Viajero said:


> You know, I've been planning to try some quality earbuds. I think I'll buy some very soon (maybe that Moondrop Chaconne model you mentioned). That said, most IEMs still work fine for me. It's just the poorly vented ones that I have problems with.


Chaconne is in my shopping list too, waiting @shenzhenaudio to publish shipping policy like one of linsoul’s ($200+ Orders will get DHL express). Otherwise they will ship with 4px again for orders over $300.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahhh! Waifu! They could’ve have waifu’s hand ✋ facing upward, so she can hold IEMs. Hopefully they release for each designated IEM characters as IEM stand. Konosuba’s Aqua is actually same sized acrylic stand✌️ @koudairanger sounds like a plan? Additional anthropomorphize strategy.


The one in blue who's name everyone has forgotten would be sugoiii! 😂 One more to the list should be this newbie.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Chaconne is in my shopping list too, waiting @shenzhenaudio to publish shipping policy like one of linsoul’s ($200+ Orders will get DHL express). Otherwise they will ship with 4px again for orders over $300.


Why not get them from Moondrop's official AliExpress store? There you can choose shipping options if I'm not wrong


----------



## TheVortex

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Why not get them from Moondrop's official AliExpress store? There you can choose shipping options if I'm not wrong



They are one and the same.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Why not get them from Moondrop's official AliExpress store? There you can choose shipping options if I'm not wrong


Oh did they?! Thanks, I will check with shipping options!


----------



## slex

Anyone hungry for a sunny-side up EGG for a driver?😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 10, 2021)

slex said:


> Anyone hungry for a sunny-side up EGG for a driver?😂


After knowing Moondrop Aria’s LCP bass, YES! That sunny side up surely will have excellent transient response😂


----------



## slex

AmericanSpirit said:


> After knowing Moondrop Aria’s LCP bass, YES! That sunny side up surely will have excellent transient response😂


Ok, here you go!😁


----------



## AmericanSpirit

slex said:


> Ok, here you go!😁


Hmmm, price?😳 Aria’s only let down is its somehow muffled midrange, no matter how I tame, it just doesn’t get away. If that LCP driver one has clean neutral sigunature from top to bottom, with sub$100 tag, it may be an insta buy


----------



## slex

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmmm, price?😳 Aria’s only let down is its somehow muffled midrange, no matter how I tame, it just doesn’t get away. If that LCP driver one has clean neutral sigunature from top to bottom, with sub$100 tag, it may be an insta buy


----------



## AmericanSpirit

slex said:


>


Ouch! $129 benchmark it seems😫 I will wait some brave souls reviews.


----------



## slex

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ouch! $129 benchmark it seems😫 I will wait some brave souls reviews.


😁


----------



## AmericanSpirit

slex said:


> 😁


👍50% off to $60-65 sounds very competitive even to $79 Aria. Added to Aliexpress wishlist👍


----------



## Barndoor

Like the look in black and red


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> 👍50% off to $60-65 sounds very competitive even to $79 Aria. Added to Aliexpress wishlist👍


Forget that number, lol. It isnt 50% off, not even close...especially with cheaper stuff.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

This 


slex said:


> Anyone hungry for a sunny-side up EGG for a driver?😂


this is going to have some egg-cellent bass!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This
> 
> this is going to have some egg-cellent bass!!!


DAMN YOU!!

I was in a meeting and you made me randomly laugh.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

it says up to 50% off, so it'll be 50% off for clearance items and some select mid-fi, but more like 10-20% off for most things?


----------



## cappuchino

-deleted-


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This
> 
> this is going to have some egg-cellent bass!!!


Ok, heres 1 fou U😁


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> it says up to 50% off, so it'll be 50% off for clearance items and some select mid-fi, but more like 10-20% off for most things?


More like they raise the price by 49% a few days before (or permanent) and then drop it by 50%.....


----------



## Barndoor

it all boils down to whether the FR is scrambled if not I might poach one


----------



## cappuchino (May 11, 2021)

slex said:


> Ok, heres 1 fou U😁


Ooohh, look's like we have someone getting eggxcited for the i77 mini. It does look like it's for someone with eggsquisite taste...

I feel ashamed of myself. I am *not* good with these kind of stuff 🥲


----------



## slex

cappuchino said:


> Ooohh, look's like we have someone getting eggxcited for the i77 mini. It does look like it's for someone with eggsquisite taste...
> 
> I feel ashamed for myself. I am *not* good with these kind of stuff 🥲


Its updated i88, if im not mistaken those 7Hz iems are good in lows ( 7hz?)😁


----------



## cappuchino

slex said:


> Its updated i88, if im not mistaken those 7Hz iems are good in lows ( 7hz?)😁


Oh yeah, my bad. So this is the more expensive i88 or the cheaper "mini" version?

There was a rumor at some point that those i77 were the same as the Tiandirenhe ones. Not sure of the ending on whether it was true or not.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Oh yeah, my bad. So this is the more expensive i88 or the cheaper "mini" version?
> 
> There was a rumor at some point that those i77 were the same as the Tiandirenhe ones. Not sure of the ending on whether it was true or not.


That's the i88 mini.


----------



## Barndoor




----------



## chickenmoon

I've ordered the i88 Mini a couple days ago (along with a T5, IT01X, NA2+ & Jasper...), hopefully they are less peaky than the i88. I ordered a black version but it turned out it was unstocked so will get the silver instead.

Not sure why I bought all that, FOMO sickness probably, as I don't expect any of them to even remotely challenge the Turii.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> I've ordered the i88 Mini a couple days ago (along with a T5, IT01X, NA2+ & Jasper...), hopefully they are less peaky than the i88. I ordered a black version but it turned out it was unstocked so will get the silver instead.
> 
> Not sure why I bought all that, FOMO sickness probably, as I don't expect any of them to even remotely challenge the Turii.


Looking forward to your impressions on the i88 mini and the IT01X.


----------



## Asakurai

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmmm, price?😳 Aria’s only let down is its somehow muffled midrange, no matter how I tame, it just doesn’t get away. If that LCP driver one has clean neutral sigunature from top to bottom, with sub$100 tag, it may be an insta buy


why not going with Ucotech RE-1 ? 
Single DD, should be sub $100, clean neutral 
it's one of my favourite sub $100


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> More like they raise the price by 49% a few days before (or permanent) and then drop it by 50%.....


I saw that for 1111 sale😭


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> why not going with Ucotech RE-1 ?
> Single DD, should be sub $100, clean neutral
> it's one of my favourite sub $100


Nah only interested in LCP driver. Not interested in CNT/DLC.


----------



## cappuchino (May 11, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## AlexCBSN

So, i might be a wee late on the game, but I got an offer for a 7hz i99 for 330 usd (used) and im looking at the lcp i88 mini

any thoughts? Yay or nay for an openly known bass head (me)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

chickenmoon said:


> I've ordered the i88 Mini a couple days ago (along with a T5, IT01X, NA2+ & Jasper...), hopefully they are less peaky than the i88. I ordered a black version but it turned out it was unstocked so will get the silver instead.
> 
> Not sure why I bought all that, FOMO sickness probably, as I don't expect any of them to even remotely challenge the Turii.





slex said:


> Its updated i88, if im not mistaken those 7Hz iems are good in lows ( 7hz?)😁


I was reading an MIT research article about consciousness and that 7Hz triggered me that they may referred to this.
https://picower.mit.edu/news/anesthesia-doesnt-simply-turn-brain-it-changes-its-rhythms

From the latest study, the anesthesia effect on tested monkey brain indicated that consciousness has something to deal with 7Hz electrical plus sourced from deep inside the brains; it reduces to 3-4Hz by anesthesia with loss of consciousness.


----------



## slex

AlexCBSN said:


> So, i might be a wee late on the game, but I got an offer for a 7hz i99 for 330 usd (used) and im looking at the lcp i88 mini
> 
> any thoughts? Yay or nay for an openly known bass head (me)


I will choose 8mm 1DD i88 mini because its better then Sennheiser 7mm ie900🤣


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> I will choose 8mm 1DD i88 mini because its better then Sennheiser 7mm ie900🤣


I have the ie300 for review, and it's...not good, not good at all...


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> I have the ie300 for review, and it's...not good, not good at all...


If the latest 7hzi88 mini tuned right by reducing its size and new driver, it might be positive given the comfort in reduction of weight.


----------



## chickenmoon

AlexCBSN said:


> So, i might be a wee late on the game, but I got an offer for a 7hz i99 for 330 usd (used) and im looking at the lcp i88 mini
> 
> any thoughts? Yay or nay for an openly known bass head (me)



i99 is big v-shape with, obviously, recessed mids, bass is quite slow and not the most impactful/authoritative but it's rather clean. It's more of a warm earphone suited for relaxed listening and it takes a bit of time of time to get used to. There is a pronounced peak at 5kHz but it's not too exaggerated so that's OK. It's got quite big soundstage and detail retrieval is pretty good considering the quite massive bass bleed.


----------



## jwbrent

chickenmoon said:


> i99 is big v-shape with, obviously, recessed mids, bass is quite slow and not the most impactful/authoritative but it's rather clean. It's more of a warm earphone suited for relaxed listening and it takes a bit of time of time to get used to. There is a pronounced peak at 5kHz but it's not too exaggerated so that's OK. It's got quite big soundstage and detail retrieval is pretty good considering the quite massive bass bleed.



I enjoyed the i99 while I had it and agree with your assessment, essentially a comfort food set.


----------



## audio123

Plussound has exceeded expectations with their recently released Limited Edition Tri-Hybrid. This is the first cable I have ever tried that I dare say flawless. Simply phenomenal. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always! 

*Plussound Tri-Hybrid Review



*


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> Plussound has exceeded expectations with their recently released Limited Edition Tri-Hybrid. This is the first cable I have ever tried that I dare say flawless. Simply phenomenal. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> *Plussound Tri-Hybrid Review
> 
> *


+1 That cable does look good!


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> Plussound has exceeded expectations with their recently released Limited Edition Tri-Hybrid. This is the first cable I have ever tried that I dare say flawless. Simply phenomenal. Enjoy and Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> *Plussound Tri-Hybrid Review
> 
> *



I looked on their website, but I couldn’t find the price. Is it the $299 cable?


----------



## audio123

jwbrent said:


> I looked on their website, but I couldn’t find the price. Is it the $299 cable?


Click the dropdown under Wire.


----------



## jwbrent

audio123 said:


> Click the dropdown under Wire.



Seems very reasonably priced, thanks for the review!


----------



## AlexCBSN

jwbrent said:


> I enjoyed the i99 while I had it and agree with your assessment, essentially a comfort food set.


I went ahead and got em for 305usd. Will let you know

After a couple of months of holding on... i will get next week
Thor mjolnir
Isn d10
Reecho sg 03
7hz i99

Bass head waaaars


----------



## Dsnuts (May 11, 2021)

You should throw in a cheaper set of the Reecho SG-03 with those. Aha NVM I see it in the list. Nice. Can't skip out on a set of those.


----------



## silent-circuit

slex said:


> Anyone hungry for a sunny-side up EGG for a driver?😂


I like that it's "smooth and smooth". Fancy.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> I have the ie300 for review, and it's...not good, not good at all...


The IE300 is actually a really good, musical IEM. Very refined and controlled highs, strong bass, and really nice mids and crazy good imaging and stage. You might want to stick to your SSR, Penon Orb, or AAW? I dunno? Just saying....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

slex said:


> I will choose 8mm 1DD i88 mini because its better then Sennheiser 7mm ie900🤣


The IE900 are $1300!!! HARD PASS. I paid $300 for the IE300, and they sound fantastic. As good as my IE800, which cost $900.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The IE300 is actually a really good, musical IEM. Very refined and controlled highs, strong bass, and really nice mids and crazy good imaging and stage. You might want to stick to your SSR, Penon Orb, or AAW? I dunno? Just saying....


I do not have SSR. I compared it with Unique Melody 3DT, and ie300 is inferior in every aspect except bass. That is how I found it. You may find it differently since sound is subjective. But a few of my friends also had the exact same impression of ie300 as mine, so I know the unit I have for review is not a faulty unit.


----------



## slex

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The IE900 are $1300!!! HARD PASS. I paid $300 for the IE300, and they sound fantastic. As good as my IE800, which cost $900.


Not monetary speaking!😁


----------



## cappuchino (May 12, 2021)

2021 IS YEAR OF THE BLON!

It looks like they're trying to go up the ladder with the next two releases (other one is Prometheus).






"FinalxBlon BL-8000" 🤣


----------



## slex

cappuchino said:


> 2021 IS YEAR OF THE BLON!
> 
> It looks like they're trying to go up the ladder with the next two releases (other one is Prometheus).
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the torture tape !😁


----------



## audio123

jwbrent said:


> Seems very reasonably priced, thanks for the review!


The Tri-Hybrid is a must have for any cable enthusiasts.


----------



## BubisUK

Just arrived  These are absolutely gorgeous and fits perfectly  Will give them a listen now.


----------



## Ace Bee

BubisUK said:


> Just arrived  These are absolutely gorgeous and fits perfectly  Will give them a listen now.


Are they available anywhere except Aliexpress?

Also, let us know how is the isolation as well.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 12, 2021)

audio123 said:


> The Tri-Hybrid is a must have for any cable enthusiasts.


Oh boy,  enthusiasm can be expensive...

Today I put a pretty blue ribbon around my cable. The sound transformed magnificiently - the stage enhancement, more authorative punchy bass, shimmering ethereal highs, the mids are more upfront and more tangible, and those vocals are just... just totally something, you know!

In case, you may start to wonder what this blue ribbon could possibly do to a cable - great, then do the next step, try to ask for any measurement of the other "great cable" that is claimed to sound so definitely better.

Until such evidence is clearly demonstrated, my claim is equally reasonable, as supported by the evidence


----------



## Gee Simpson

jwbrent said:


> Seems very reasonably priced, thanks for the review!


Reasonably priced?! Just for a cable?! 😅

That costs more than any single audio purchase I've ever made! 😂


----------



## jwbrent

Gee Simpson said:


> Reasonably priced?! Just for a cable?! 😅
> 
> That costs more than any single audio purchase I've ever made! 😂



yeah, I went to the website and it looked like the cable was $299, but later I realized you had to use the drop down menu to select it and the price jumped significantly. 😒


----------



## BubisUK (May 12, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Are they available anywhere except Aliexpress?
> 
> Also, let us know how is the isolation as well.


I bought them on Ali, so don't know about availability elsewhere. They are open, really open, so isolation is really minimal, compared to proper iems 
Soundwise I am not shure yet, they are quite dark sounding, first thought that came to my head was analog or tube sound if that makes any sense  I really liked them with some of the music I have listened to. They are really tuned differently.
Edit: The built quality is really something else, they have some heft to them, but they don't feel heavy in the ears. Cable is also really usable and I don't have a need to replace it straight away. Will make some better pictures tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

BubisUK said:


> Just arrived  These are absolutely gorgeous and fits perfectly  Will give them a listen now.



What are these?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Capo Dei Capi said:


> What are these?


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

RikudouGoku said:


>


Thanks,

They look nice, but all that metal feels cold.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 12, 2021)

Final VR3000 for Gaming



an E500 upgrade for neutral reference tuning? Will try.  Although the package says for Gaming, due to their marketing strategy, this may work as solid IEM. An impression will follow.

[Out of box impression]
-Sound signature similar to HD560S, slightly colored upper mid with mostly neutral and natural timbre
-very accurate in terms of natural sound reproduction
-Higher-resolution compared to E500, for $80, it falls short for just average in terms of resolution
-Again same to E500, best in class sound image coordination and positioning, perfectly aligned for the usage of binaural/live recording reproduction and monitoring
-Very realistic diffusion field
-Fits smaller ears, 30% smaller compared to Moondrop's Aria/Starfield/KXXS, KBEar Lark, KZ ZAX EDX, DQ6
-For regular-sized ears this may work as a side sleep bud
-Compared to E500, it's not pure neutral, the curve has some peaks sounding similar to Etymotics
-Very smooth from top to bottom, no signs of any flaws, recommendable as a non-fatiguing and natural sound reproducing choice

What's so special about VR3000?
I'll say Timbral accuracy and natural decay, wider diffusion field compared to E500, great dynamic range presentation.
Diffusion is accurate, not over, not under, just right.

Analog recording sounds so live, it's not the resolution or any instrument separation thing, it's the tonality and decay that sounds so welcoming. Hard to find this kind of natural sound reproduction IEMs, I can only think of ER2SE for dynamic natural sound IEM.  If you like the over-ear IEM type smaller enough for side sleep, this may be a better choice.

TRDL; VR3000 for Gaming ($79)is a great choice as a "Reality Simulator",  alternatives will be "smarter choice" Final E500 ($20-24), and "forget about diminishing value of return"; Softears RSV ($729).





QKZ VK4; out of box, muddy. Need burnin.



TRN MT1: very impressed right out of box, great EDX killer.


----------



## jmwant

Moondrop released the new version of Sparks, their first TWS. It has Bluetooth 5.2, AptX and has a 48hrs battery life with case. HiFiGo is giving away two pairs of these on their Facebook page.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 12, 2021)

This was a surprise. Didn't think these would end up being polarizing for the headfi crew but polarizing they are. I think a bit of understanding needs to happen here for better context about the FH5s. First off I can clearly see what the other reviewers are talking about. These have BAs in the nozzles. Some are not a fan of that design including myself. Marketing propaganda says this was done to lessen resonances and such in the treble ranges for cleaner clearer treble ect ect.

All that is marketing and I get the idea there but at the same time I own much higher end and even lesser IEMS that don't do the nozzle treble thing and those sound fantastic so I really don't get the need to do it unless we are talking about space limitations in a housing. But to be real it comes down to how a phone is tuned. How Fiio achieved their end goal for these earphones.

You guys are looking at earphones that was made for the Asian market. These are doing very well in China right now so I was told. The Chinese prefer that treble sparkle and treble to be up front. If you think about it who do you guys think these are really made for? Whos gonna buy a lot of these the western world, Euros or folks in Asia. You do the math. It is a business move. You need to move units in order to produce more stuff and pay the staff at the same time which also pays for that marvelous marketing for your shiny new earphones.

I remember Audio Technica when they were way popular here on Headfi when I joined up had a house sound that would RAPE your ears. I kid you not. The upper mid and treble extension was beyond human hearing but they tuned those that way due to what the Japanese enthusiasts wanted at the time.

ATH-AD700 anyone? 



The idea of the switches there dont hide the fact that these use BAs in the nozzles and emit BA timbre and sparkly treble front and center. You get a fairly smooth balanced  sounding mids and some decent bass out of these with an airy stage and then you get that BA treble on top of it. This isn't anything new and while you guys can imagine poorly tuned screetchy Chi fi  BGVP, TRN, KZ, to name a few. BAs in the nozzle designs as some would like to describe the sound of these.

These are not as bad as you would think. You gotta remember these aren't really catering to us and I mean you and me that is reading about these. Marketing might tell you differently but just know for every enthusiast that are headfi members outside of China,, there are 10s of thousands more in China. If you think Fiio does not know how to tune their earphones. You are wrong. They know exactly what they are doing. Much more than you would imagine. These might not get the nod from a lot of reviewers outside of China but who cares as long as they sell out everywhere in China. This was also the reason why there was ample treble presence on the FD5 as well. But the newer FH5s is even more catering to the Chinese market. Dragon scales anyone? 

So this is the reason why these are tuned and sound like they do but to be honest they dont sound like a complete fail to me. My advice about these. Try to read in the middle of things. Folks that go overboard one way vs the other. The truth lies somewhere in between. Crazy as that sounds.
I will be writing about these but just know initial reviews aren't wrong but there is much more to the FH5s than you would imagine. There are reasons behind such design choices.


----------



## audio123

PhonoPhi said:


> Oh boy,  enthusiasm can be expensive...
> 
> Today I put a pretty blue ribbon around my cable. The sound transformed magnificiently - the stage enhancement, more authorative punchy bass, shimmering ethereal highs, the mids are more upfront and more tangible, and those vocals are just... just totally something, you know!
> 
> ...


I am writing for cable enthusiasts, not you.


----------



## Strifeff7 (May 13, 2021)

any news on upcoming new iems ?


----------



## cappuchino (May 13, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> any news on upcoming new iems ?


Oh, man! There's a lot in the next months or so! Though the only IEMs I know of are sub-200 USD ones:

KB Ear Neon (single Knowles) and a triple-DD (planned)
Audiosense DT300 (triple Knowles)
Tin HiFi T2 Evo
KZ headphone 🤭 (was asked about this. Not yet sure if they'll push the product through, but they did ask for my suggestions for a new product as well. I said they should release an all-BA using Knowles, planar, EST, or exotic driver IEM 😗)
Whizzer HE03 Al
Etymotic Evo
TRN X7
BLON Prometheus and Z200

For the other teased IEMs that I missed, feel free to add them.


----------



## PhonoPhi

audio123 said:


> I am writing for cable enthusiasts, not you.


I am a cable enthusiast 
I enjoy more than 30 different cables.
My message is about the evidence, thinking and common sense.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> This was a surprise. Didn't think these would end up being polarizing for the headfi crew but polarizing they are. I think a bit of understanding needs to happen here for better context about the FH5s. First off I can clearly see what the other reviewers are talking about. These have BAs in the nozzles. Some are not a fan of that design including myself. Marketing propaganda says this was done to lessen resonances and such in the treble ranges for cleaner clearer treble ect ect.
> 
> All that is marketing and I get the idea there but at the same time I own much higher end and even lesser IEMS that don't do the nozzle treble thing and those sound fantastic so I really don't get the need to do it unless we are talking about space limitations in a housing. But to be real it comes down to how a phone is tuned. How Fiio achieved their end goal for these earphones.
> 
> ...


I really really love the fact that giving this iem an 3.5/5 seems to make it the worst thing out there. Sure, maybe for head-fi and with all the reviewers out there giving scores that are always over 4/5 and NEVER goes below it unless it is utterly crap. Would make my review on it be the same way. 

But maybe you guys are forgetting that the rating doesnt start from 4 and end at 5, no, it starts at 0 and ends at 5. 3.5 is above average in that regard.....


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> I really really love the fact that giving this iem an 3.5/5 seems to make it the worst thing out there. Sure, maybe for head-fi and with all the reviewers out there giving scores that are always over 4/5 and NEVER goes below it unless it is utterly crap. Would make my review on it be the same way.
> 
> But maybe you guys are forgetting that the rating doesnt start from 4 and end at 5, no, it starts at 0 and ends at 5. 3.5 is above average in that regard.....


it's not a linear scale,
the half way / average is 3.5,
3 is below average,
4 is above average.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> it's not a linear scale,
> the half way / average is 3.5,
> 3 is below average,
> 4 is above average.


Point is, people are overreacting like its the end of the world. It isnt, Fiio simply made an iem that is too meh to stand out amongst the highly competitive iem world.


----------



## chickenmoon

Strifeff7 said:


> it's not a linear scale,
> the half way / average is 3.5,
> 3 is below average,
> 4 is above average.



5.0 - Perfect
4.5 - Excellent
4.0 - Very Good
3.5 - Good
3.0 - Above Average
2.5 - Average
2.0 - Below Average
1.5 - Bad
1.0 - Very Bad
0.5 - Garbage
0.0 - Utter Garbage


----------



## GearMe

PhonoPhi said:


> I am a cable enthusiast
> I enjoy more than 30 different cables.
> My message is about the evidence, thinking and common sense.


I am not a cable enthusiast but occasionally find myself falling into this trap regarding '_helping_ others' with evidence, thinking and common sense...

Over time, I've come to realize if a person feels a cable (or any other purchase) improves their listening experience, then why should I bother to try to educate/persuade them otherwise?  

Instead, I'm happy for them finding additional joy from their cable purchase whether it's $20 or $200 or $2000.  If they receive value (however they determine that) for their purchase, good on them!


----------



## illumidata

Dsnuts said:


> This was a surprise. Didn't think these would end up being polarizing for the headfi crew but polarizing they are. I think a bit of understanding needs to happen here for better context about the FH5s. First off I can clearly see what the other reviewers are talking about. These have BAs in the nozzles. Some are not a fan of that design including myself. Marketing propaganda says this was done to lessen resonances and such in the treble ranges for cleaner clearer treble ect ect.
> 
> All that is marketing and I get the idea there but at the same time I own much higher end and even lesser IEMS that don't do the nozzle treble thing and those sound fantastic so I really don't get the need to do it unless we are talking about space limitations in a housing. But to be real it comes down to how a phone is tuned. How Fiio achieved their end goal for these earphones.
> 
> ...



This is an interesting (i.e. very plausible to me) take and reflects my limited experience (with Chi-fi and nozzle BAs) and what I've learnt here about "musical poison" (courtesy of @baskingshark ). 

I'm wondering whether the AAW A3H+, which has a nozzle BA marketed in the same way as the FH5s, but none of the treble boosting that Chi-fi sets exhibit (luckily for me), was tuned that way for the Singaporean reviewer community (given that's AAWs local market), or one reviewer in particular  .

On a huge tangent now, the Xelentos have spicy treble as well (that I have to eq down a couple of dB), and always struck me as having a chi-fi esque signature, though I know that tuning is kind of a Beyerdynamic motif (luckily the Xelentos don't take it to the same extremes as some of their headphones appear to)!


----------



## Dsnuts

To be honest I hate the headfi 5 star rating it should be 10. 5 is too vague imo.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> To be honest I hate the headfi 5 star rating it should be 10. 5 is too vague imo.


Well, you can give half star also, so effectively it's 10.


----------



## cappuchino

Dsnuts said:


> To be honest I hate the headfi 5 star rating it should be 10. 5 is too vague imo.


+1111111

1-5 (including .5) is just too short a range. It's hard to accurately represent the score with it.


----------



## Ace Bee

illumidata said:


> This is an interesting (i.e. very plausible to me) take and reflects my limited experience (with Chi-fi and nozzle BAs) and what I've learnt here about "musical poison" (courtesy of @baskingshark ).
> 
> I'm wondering whether the AAW A3H+, which has a nozzle BA marketed in the same way as the FH5s, but none of the treble boosting that Chi-fi sets exhibit (luckily for me), was tuned that way for the Singaporean reviewer community (given that's AAWs local market), or one reviewer in particular  .
> 
> On a huge tangent now, the Xelentos have spicy treble as well (that I have to eq down a couple of dB), and always struck me as having a chi-fi esque signature, though I know that tuning is kind of a Beyerdynamic motif (luckily the Xelentos don't take it to the same extremes as some of their headphones appear to)!


Yo, how is your A3H+ sounding? I'm in love with my unit.


----------



## illumidata (May 17, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Yo, how is your A3H+ sounding? I'm in love with my unit.


They're sounding exquisite 
They've been on pretty much since I got them, apart from A/B comparisons (I may have to write an actual review for once).
Did some tip rolling (I find them very tip sensitive) and settled on Xelastecs as offering the best balance between bass and treble. Almost missed this combo as they're not normally a tip I'm particularly fond of, but they're working perfectly on the A3H+.

Edit: switched tips to Flare Audio https://www.flareaudio.com/collecti...day-replacement-earfoams?variant=194636447770 , which have an almost identical sound to Xelastecs but don't turn into crinkled up furballs after a couple of sessions


----------



## chinmie

the only information that a rating on the review tells me is how much that particular person like a certain set at the time of writing.. not an absolute score that would apply for everyone, and definitely could change over time. 

what i usually read from a review is the comparison section, because that one would at least gives me some sort of benchmark on how it would sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> the only information that a rating on the review tells me is how much that particular person like a certain set at the time of writing.. not an absolute score that would apply for everyone, and definitely could change over time.
> 
> what i usually read from a review is the comparison section, because that one would at least gives me some sort of benchmark on how it would sound.


Then you find reviews without any comparison or references to tracks.


----------



## H T T

chinmie said:


> the only information that a rating on the review tells me is how much that particular person like a certain set at the time of writing.. not an absolute score that would apply for everyone, and definitely could change over time.
> 
> what i usually read from a review is the comparison section, because that one would at least gives me some sort of benchmark on how it would sound.


I find the comparison section of reviews very helpful also. I then have points of reference that I can relate too. Over time, I have come to understand how some reviewers "hear". I can draw conclusions much easier from those reviewers articles.


----------



## davidcotton (May 13, 2021)

What hifi has a multitude of sins going for it these days.  One thing they do point out is to not get hung up on the rating by itself, but to judge it in the system or context it will be used with.   An item might only get 4* but be a perfect match, whereas 3 items could all get 5* ratings but be a poor match together.


----------



## morndewey

illumidata said:


> They're sounding exquisite
> They've been on pretty much since I got them, apart from A/B comparisons (I may have to write an actual review for once).
> Did some tip rolling (I find them very tip sensitive) and settled on Xelastecs as offering the best balance between bass and treble. Almost missed this combo as they're not normally a tip I'm particularly fond of, but they're working perfectly on the A3H+.


Is it ‘just’ the two drivers? How do the mids present? Thanks


----------



## illumidata

morndewey said:


> Is it ‘just’ the two drivers? How do the mids present? Thanks


They're a triple driver design according to the design spec, mids are noticeably smooth (in comparison to dk2001 and Oxygens), and very slightly stepped back though easily boosted with wide bore tips (Azla Shorts do a great job of boosting clarity with some bass tradeoff). Excellent sibilance control as well. As a mids sensitive person I really appreciate how these have been tuned...very decent upper treble as well, I can go loud with them no problem at all.




I've tried to detail a bit more in the dedicated thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aaw...nitor-cheapest-aaw-offering-1-dd-2-ba.957410/ , but it's still a work in progress, will add more and do some detailed comparisons when I can.


----------



## jmwant

Cayin released it's first R2R module for N6ii along with a Titanium version of the dap.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Then you find reviews without any comparison or references to tracks.



no track references i still can live without, because that one usually a bit subjective, but no comparison to other gears at all, now that i can't find bearings at all 



H T T said:


> I find the comparison section of reviews very helpful also. I then have points of reference that I can relate too. Over time, I have come to understand how some reviewers "hear". I can draw conclusions much easier from those reviewers articles.



yup, sometimes we can find reviewers (or non reviewer-members of this forum) that we know/trust that their taste align with ours, to a point that all they need is just to say "this one's good", and I'd buy it


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu teased their upcoming Falcon Pro model. The design looks quite nice, though there's a good resemblance with the old Falcon model. The laser-etched Dunu icons are a nice touch.






Given the previous iteration (Dunu Falcon C) was a single CNT driver setup, I think this will also be a single-DD model. I low-key hope that these have the ECLIPSE driver system (Dunu said before that some relatively budget models will have the ECLIPSE tech later in the year).


----------



## jwbrent

kmmbd said:


> Dunu teased their upcoming Falcon Pro model. The design looks quite nice, though there's a good resemblance with the old Falcon model. The laser-etched Dunu icons are a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the previous iteration (Dunu Falcon C) was a single CNT driver setup, I think this will also be a single-DD model. I low-key hope that these have the ECLIPSE driver system (Dunu said before that some relatively budget models will have the ECLIPSE tech later in the year).



This is the second Dunu release that uses the new driver tech that began with the Zen. My understanding is a third model is coming at I believe a lower price than the new Falcon sometime later this year.


----------



## jmwant

Smsl released the SA400 power amp. Looks like a huge upgrade from SA300, with significant price jump too. 

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/s-m-s-l-sa400-latest-bluetooth-power-amplifier-available-now


----------



## Ace Bee

illumidata said:


> They're sounding exquisite
> They've been on pretty much since I got them, apart from A/B comparisons (I may have to write an actual review for once).
> Did some tip rolling (I find them very tip sensitive) and settled on Xelastecs as offering the best balance between bass and treble. Almost missed this combo as they're not normally a tip I'm particularly fond of, but they're working perfectly on the A3H+.


Nice. I tried the sednaearfit light short for a while, but it was uncomfortable, and the subbass lacked body. Switched over to BGVP A07, suits me perfect now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sennheiser sold to Phonak/Sonova. Should be interesting should they decide to produce a hybrid combining their tech?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KB Neon sounds quite interesting.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I just read the KB Neon is a single BA, not a BA and triple DD.


----------



## Barndoor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just read the KB Neon is a single BA, not a BA and triple DD.


Think you misread a post. Single BA and triple DD was meant as two different iems coming from K Bear, the Neon being the former.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just read the KB Neon is a single BA, not a BA and triple DD.


It's quite clear from their picture already. Not that much space in there.


----------



## Krizit

jwbrent said:


> Seems very reasonably priced, thanks for the review!


You're taking the piss right? 600 bucks a cable? That's absolutely insane. And did you actually read the "sound analysis" in that review? Verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Ace Bee

Krizit said:


> You're taking the piss right? 600 bucks a cable? That's absolutely insane. And did you actually read the "sound analysis" in that review? Verbal diarrhea.


Isn't it 300?


----------



## Krizit

Ace Bee said:


> Isn't it 300?


The plain copper one is 299. The tri-hybrid is 600.

In the product page under wire there is a drop down list with all the prices. The pure litz silver version is 1300 lmao!


----------



## Ace Bee

Krizit said:


> The plain copper one is 299. The tri-hybrid is 600.
> 
> In the product page under wire there is a drop down list with all the prices. The pure litz silver version is 1300 lmao!


Gulp!!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

The master of coherency is back! A single Dynamic Driver IEM with a really coherent sound, delightful bass, and a sparkly treble, the FiiO FD5 is here to bring you the fun!! 

I made a full in-depth written review about it, and as always compared it to other important competitors, including the older FH5, FA7, but also Unique Melody 3DT, and even Jomo P3. 

One thing is for sure, FiiO nailed down the bass and the midrange really well with FD5, and they made them comfortable too. The 300 USD price point is rather good too for the performance, but FD5 still has to stand up to the other ~300 USD IEMs out there, so I invite you to read more about how well it stands its ground, and I hope I will be of help to you to decide if this is going to be your next best thing! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/05/fiio-fd5-earphones-power-of-dynamic-drivers.html


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> KB Neon sounds quite interesting.


Will it outclass the 
NiceHCK DT100​with Spiral Dots

Maybe..... but unlikely.


----------



## baskingshark (May 14, 2021)

Krizit said:


> You're taking the piss right? 600 bucks a cable? That's absolutely insane. And did you actually read the "sound analysis" in that review? Verbal diarrhea.



Haha I have an audiophile friend who spends north of $1000 USD on cables. He has a few in fact. He pairs the $1K cable with the $25 USD BLON BL-03. He says it makes the sound "richer".

I won't judge him, cause it's his money, it's a free world. But my personal take is that cables are the very last area I would upgrade for sonic fidelity. Eartips, sources all seem to me at least, to make more sonic differences. And I wouldn't pair a cable that costs more than the IEM.


----------



## Ace Bee

baskingshark said:


> Haha I have an audiophile friend who spends north of $1000 USD on cables. He has a few in fact. He pairs the $1K cable with the $25 USD BLON BL-03. He says it makes the sound "richer".
> 
> I won't judge him, cause it's his money, it's a free world. But my personal take is that cables are the very last area I would upgrade for sonic fidelity. Eartips, sources all seem to me at least, to make more sonic differences. And I wouldn't pair a cable that costs more than the IEM.


Ditto. I have been debating with myself for a while which cable to get: Penon PAC480 from Penon, or OS849 from locally from another fellow audiophile. Gonna pair them with Mirage. The **** 26AWG 6N pure copper cable is apparently holding it back.


----------



## chinmie

Krizit said:


> You're taking the piss right? 600 bucks a cable? That's absolutely insane. And did you actually read the "sound analysis" in that review? Verbal diarrhea.



to some, that's reasonable price.. i have friends that have $1.5 K cables.

even that considered cheap compared to the cable spending room speaker audiophiles


----------



## RikudouGoku

Yincrow RW-2000 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yincrow-rw-2000.25158/reviews#review-25864

Rank: S

My second favorite bud right now (after the Moondrop Chaconne). And I will probably order the K´s Bell-WE AND the K´s Samsara K300...


----------



## Viajero

cappuchino said:


> Oh, man! There's a lot in the next months or so! Though the only IEMs I know of are sub-200 USD ones:
> 
> KB Ear Neon (single Knowles) and a triple-DD (planned)
> Audiosense DT300 (triple Knowles)
> ...


Wait, KBear is going to release a triple dynamic driver IEM? When would this be coming out? I would be very interested in it. The 3DT and DQ6 have shown me the immense potential of such a configuration.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> Ditto. I have been debating with myself for a while which cable to get: Penon PAC480 from Penon, or OS849 from locally from another fellow audiophile. Gonna pair them with Mirage. The **** 26AWG 6N pure copper cable is apparently holding it back.


After flipping many cables, most of the times I use a particular cable on IEMs is purely because of comfort and aesthetics. As I rarely hear any difference wrt stock cable. And at times, I do have a placebo where a Litz cable sounds more 'refining' but after a couple of songs all that vanishes😂

More power to those who want to spend on cable, it's their money and their audio journey. But (un)fortunately, the cable game is not for me. I'd buy any cable if it looks good and is comfortable.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Final E1000 $29
Basically same with E500, same driver with slightly focused on vocal, not pure flat like E500, and with $5 premium compared to E500, I would get E500 as pure neutral reference.

I would say E1000 is budget ER2SE. Same type of vocal focus flat neutral tuned.
P.S.
KBEAR KS2 order placed


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> After flipping many cables, most of the times I use a particular cable on IEMs is purely because of comfort and aesthetics. As I rarely hear any difference wrt stock cable. And at times, I do have a placebo where a Litz cable sounds more 'refining' but after a couple of songs all that vanishes😂
> 
> More power to those who want to spend on cable, it's their money and their audio journey. But (un)fortunately, the cable game is not for me. I'd buy any cable if it looks good and is comfortable.


Tripowin Zonie($16) the king of comfortable one!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Final E1000 $29
> Basically same with E500, same driver with slightly focused on vocal, not pure flat like E500, and with $5 premium compared to E500, I would get E500 as pure neutral reference.
> 
> I would say E1000 is budget ER2SE. Same type of vocal focus flat neutral tuned.
> ...


From where did you manage to get E500, I've been tracking Amazon.co.jp but I can't find them. I want to get them primarily for Final E tips😅


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Tripowin Zonie($16) the king of comfortable one!


Yes it is on my shortlist. They look decent as well. Saw that they're somewhat closer to AliExpress price on Linsoul. Will snag them soon 😉


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 14, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> From where did you manage to get E500, I've been tracking Amazon.co.jp but I can't find them. I want to get them primarily for Final E tips😅


Unfortunately since Final E500 release last year, they constantly lacks domestic stocks just as same as PS5. Because of pure flat sigunature and sound coordination/positioning coherence that E500 is one of best performing and excellent size. Amazon USA still got some stocks👍 Sold by Final Audio USA. The legit USA branch.

Final E500 - Immersive 3D Live Sound Earphones for VR, ASMR, Gaming and 360 Music, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08N5JSDRM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_94JTWHBEZQ3S9XKQ4HRV

[edit] oh wait, actually I found stocks on amazon japan.
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07YKM3875/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_5YH0D32PTJY4E8EPZZX8

if you are odering from Amazon Japan, i highly recommend to get Japan/Taiwan exclusive new SpinFit CP100+ .

I’m debating myself if I want to pay $15 shipping for $15 eartips...
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B08Z7RB...imm_5K9AAMPQGZZV5NX831AW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

it’s the new sister of infamous CP100, said CP100+ has vocal boost! I found I need that because most of IEM nowadays got either somewhat  U or V shaped.

I highly recoomend E500, best neuteal refernece of how sound originally supposed to be mixed/mastered, and very natural sound diffusion, the difference compared to Etymotic is that E500 is pure-flat with wider diffusion field. Oh yes and the and full set of Final E tips, it costs $15 alone, why not pay $5 extra to have great set of IEM! final E is very useful to tame trebles of which many KZ/TRN got problems on those.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Unfortunately since Final E500 release last year, they constantly lacks domestic stocks just as same as PS5. Because of pure flat sigunature and sound coordination/positioning coherence that E500 is one of best performing and excellent size. Amazon USA still got some stocks👍 Sold by Final Audio USA. The legit USA branch.
> 
> Final E500 - Immersive 3D Live Sound Earphones for VR, ASMR, Gaming and 360 Music, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08N5JSDRM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_94JTWHBEZQ3S9XKQ4HRV
> 
> ...


Sadly, they're out of stock on Amazon JP. Will have to keep monitoring them daily it seems.

The best way to save shipping is club multiple purchases. Probably add a few more items and you would save significantly in shipping. Taxes may increase thanks to DHL charging taxes irrespective of the order amount breaching minimum limit of duty free imports.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 14, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly, they're out of stock on Amazon JP. Will have to keep monitoring them daily it seems.
> 
> The best way to save shipping is club multiple purchases. Probably add a few more items and you would save significantly in shipping. Taxes may increase thanks to DHL charging taxes irrespective of the order amount breaching minimum limit of duty free imports.


Interesting...
I have my Japanese residence in the same prefecture of Final Audio’s HQ, Kanagawa prefecture, my Amazon JP’s default shipping address is Japanese domestic address for those it says In Stock and could deliver it on the same day. Not to USA address, so obviously they are limiting supplies😭

and yes I usually order like 20 volumes of raw manga books and some Japan exclusive supplies from Amazon JP, it’s actually cheaper and faster than get from US’s dealer. Order placed on Friday evening, it fly over Pacific Ocean and arrives to East Coast on Monday morning! 48 hours international delivery.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Interesting...
> I have my Japanese residence in the same prefecture of Final Audio’s HQ, Kanagawa prefecture, my Amazon JP’s default shipping address is Japanese domestic address for those it says In Stock and could deliver it on the same day. Not to USA address, so obviously they are limiting supplies😭
> 
> and yes I usually order like 20 volumes of raw manga books and some Japan exclusive supplies from Amazon JP, it’s actually cheaper and faster than get from US’s dealer. Order placed on Friday evening, it fly over Pacific Ocean and arrives to East Coast on Monday morning! 48 hours international delivery.


Yes. It seems only available for domestic market. I've enquired at the Final Audio store as well, hope they ship internationally.


----------



## Krizit

baskingshark said:


> Haha I have an audiophile friend who spends north of $1000 USD on cables. He has a few in fact. He pairs the $1K cable with the $25 USD BLON BL-03. He says it makes the sound "richer".
> 
> I won't judge him, cause it's his money, it's a free world. But my personal take is that cables are the very last area I would upgrade for sonic fidelity. Eartips, sources all seem to me at least, to make more sonic differences. And I wouldn't pair a cable that costs more than the IEM.


Firstly, I would never buy a cable for sonic fidelity as they dont change the sound. Cables upgrades are for aesthetics or build quality. Secondly, does he realise he could make the same cables for much much less himself?


----------



## Krizit

Ace Bee said:


> Ditto. I have been debating with myself for a while which cable to get: Penon PAC480 from Penon, or OS849 from locally from another fellow audiophile. Gonna pair them with Mirage. The **** 26AWG 6N pure copper cable is apparently holding it back.


A cable is not holding your gear back as cables have no impact on sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Haha I have an audiophile friend who spends north of $1000 USD on cables. He has a few in fact. He pairs the $1K cable with the $25 USD BLON BL-03. He says it makes the sound "richer".
> 
> I won't judge him, cause it's his money, it's a free world. But my personal take is that cables are the very last area I would upgrade for sonic fidelity. Eartips, sources all seem to me at least, to make more sonic differences. And I wouldn't pair a cable that costs more than the IEM.


Agree, it's the last choice to either donate money or get a cable made of pure-"Kryptonite".


----------



## Krizit

chinmie said:


> to some, that's reasonable price.. i have friends that have $1.5 K cables.
> 
> even that considered cheap compared to the cable spending room speaker audiophiles


Yes I always enjoy looking at local hifi sites and seeing cables for many thousands of dollars. You gotta be quite special to think that price range is reasonable lmao.

Cost of materials and labor is so small that any of these cables can be homemade at a fraction of the cost


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Krizit said:


> A cable is not holding your gear back as cables have no impact on sound.


I disagree with that, there are many noticeable and measurable differences in the sonic signature, but it's just the alternation of frequency responses. I bet the end connector is rather more of the source of sonic alternation than cable itself though.  Sound changes by the action of changing cables.


----------



## Krizit

AmericanSpirit said:


> I disagree with that, there are many noticeable and measurable differences in the sonic signature, but it's just the alternation of frequency responses. I bet the end connector is rather more of the source of sonic alternation than cable itself though.  Sound changes by the action of changing cables.


You're beating a dead horse.

This has been proven time and time again. If you have 2 cables that meet the requirements of the system, then there will be no measurable difference between them. This isn't some objective thing where we can all have our own opinions, cables just dont affect sound and no opinion is going to change that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Krizit said:


> You're beating a dead horse.
> 
> This has been proven time and time again. If you have 2 cables that meet the requirements of the system, then there will be no measurable difference between them. This isn't some objective thing where we can all have our own opinions, cables just dont affect sound and no opinion is going to change that.


Different resistance with cables do actually have some FR changes, but that mostly applies to BA only iems since they are very sensitive to total resistance changes.





(although if a cable has that high of a resistance, I would call it defective since you can get cables in the 10-20 usd range that measures around 0.2ohms...)


----------



## CiptoH

RikudouGoku said:


> Different resistance with cables do actually have some FR changes, but that mostly applies to BA only iems since they are very sensitive to total resistance changes.
> 
> 
> (although if a cable has that high of a resistance, I would call it defective since you can get cables in the 10-20 usd range that measures around 0.2ohms...)


Not only resistance, cables also have capacitance and inductance which can affect frequency response. the combination of these three parameters is called the cable impedance


----------



## dakanao (May 14, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> Yes, lack of outer ear amplification requires some boost in that range.
> 
> I'm not sure about the second question. Do you have a specific track that bothers you, that I might have a listen to? Are you talking about a specific drum head material? Not being a drummer, I can't comment on what sounds realistic, and what doesn't reproduce right.


For instance, on this track at 00:32, there’s a certain synthetic clap like instrument on that beat, it sticks out as strident in timbre on the E5000, while the rest of the sounds are smooth and natural.

I think it’s due to that 3-4khz emphasis that it sounds that way. Would the Shozy 1.4 sound smoother with that clap like instrument?

Here’s the link, click on the first track that is 1:51 long, the instrument starts at 00:32. It’s a 320kbps mp3.

https://ru-music.com/search/Tech N9Ne Worst case senario/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Krizit said:


> You're beating a dead horse.
> 
> This has been proven time and time again. If you have 2 cables that meet the requirements of the system, then there will be no measurable difference between them. This isn't some objective thing where we can all have our own opinions, cables just dont affect sound and no opinion is going to change that.


If folks would understand Ohm's law then entire cable business would have gone kaput eons ago. I finally find all the sermons of my physics professor extremely useful.



CiptoH said:


> Not only resistance, cables also have capacitance and inductance which can affect frequency response. the combination of these three parameters is called the cable impedance


Resistance is also fine as it can more or less help in calculating the ideal condition required to optimally drive the system.


----------



## cappuchino (May 14, 2021)

Viajero said:


> Wait, KBear is going to release a triple dynamic driver IEM? When would this be coming out? I would be very interested in it. The 3DT and DQ6 have shown me the immense potential of such a configuration.


Context:

April 20 - I asked a rep if KB Ear or TRI has plans for new IEMs. Asked this because I don't have plans spending ~400 USD on a single IEM (Starshine) in this hobby even if I can.

April 21 - They say they have and asked me what I was expecting.

April 21 - I guess that maybe it's a pure-BA. Or a triple-DD because I loved so much the DQ6 that I want to see KB Ear try to make one (I didn't mention KZ, of course).

May 11 - I tell her I was right about the pure-BA.

May 11 - She tells me that the 3-DD is also in the plans.

Am I a clairvoyant 😏?

-------

Moving to KZ, I was asked by a rep if I have any suggestions. I told her that they should refine the XUN driver in the treble region. She said she'll tell the R & D team. I just don't know if that'll happen and one can only hope.

Imagine a KZ hybrid that utilizes the XUN with a Knowles BA 🤫 That would be awesome if that happens.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 15, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Different resistance with cables do actually have some FR changes, but that mostly applies to BA only iems since they are very sensitive to total resistance changes.
> 
> 
> (although if a cable has that high of a resistance, I would call it defective since you can get cables in the 10-20 usd range that measures around 0.2ohms...)


Andromedas are very low impedance IEMs so the changes will be very noticeable with slight changes made in either direction. Even their sensitivity is crazy.

This article actually explains a lot - https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/user-report.php?id=1350#gsc.tab=0


----------



## Krizit

RikudouGoku said:


> Different resistance with cables do actually have some FR changes, but that mostly applies to BA only iems since they are very sensitive to total resistance changes.
> 
> 
> (although if a cable has that high of a resistance, I would call it defective since you can get cables in the 10-20 usd range that measures around 0.2ohms...)


If a cable has enough resistance to change the FR then it is defective.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> Context:
> 
> April 20 - I asked a rep if KB Ear or TRI has plans for new IEMs. Asked this because I don't have plans spending ~400 USD on a single IEM (Starshine) in this hobby even if I can.
> 
> ...


Man you should have told them to bring out a EST IEM under $100. Sigh...😪


----------



## dakanao

dakanao said:


> For instance, on this track at 00:32, there’s a certain synthetic clap like instrument on that beat, it sticks out as strident in timbre on the E5000, while the rest of the sounds are smooth and natural.
> 
> I think it’s due to that 3-4khz emphasis that it sounds that way. Would the Shozy 1.4 sound smoother with that clap like instrument?
> 
> ...


Listening to that part with my way cheaper E500 right now, and it’s smoother with that sound. Unfortanetly, bass is lacking a lot


----------



## cappuchino (May 14, 2021)

Krizit said:


> If a cable has enough resistance to change the FR then it is defective.


That's like saying every stock cable of most sub-60 USD IEMs are defective because of high cable impedance. I have a BQEYZ Summer that has an SRP of 129 USD, when I switch to a cheap TRN T2 cable, there is a noticeable difference in loudness perceived. That just means that one has lower impedance than the other. I won't talk about other sonic changes...

FYI, I just got out of the "cable believers" table and am currently sitting on the case-by-case chair.


----------



## cappuchino

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Man you should have told them to bring out a EST IEM under $100. Sigh...😪


For KZ? I DID 😏 Even suggested a planar 😎 Telling them that as long as the price is relatively affordable, it will sell a lot.


----------



## Viajero

cappuchino said:


> Context:
> 
> April 20 - I asked a rep if KB Ear or TRI has plans for new IEMs. Asked this because I don't have plans spending ~400 USD on a single IEM (Starshine) in this hobby even if I can.
> 
> ...


Oh ok, so nothing formally announced and no timeframe, but that's cool nonetheless. I would love to see them make a really great triple DD IEM. I hope this planned model sees the light of day.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 14, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> That's like saying every stock cable of most sub-60 USD IEMs are defective. I have a BQEYZ Summer that has an SRP of 129 USD, when I switch to a cheap TRN T2 cable, there is a noticeable difference in loudness perceived. That just means that one has lower resistance than the other.
> 
> FYI, I just got out of the "cable believers" table and am currently sitting on the case-by-case chair.


Actually most stock cables are not bad, loudness is perceived because of the impedance. Here the cable at fault is TRN T2, for all you know all the terminations of your cables might not even be connected properly. That can lead to some wild sonic presentation.

This dissection by master @Slater was an eye opener for me.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ng-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/post-15003172


----------



## cappuchino (May 14, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Actually most stock cables are not bad, loudness is perceived because of the impedance. Here the cable at fault is TRN T2, for all you know all the terminations of your cables might not even be connected properly. That can lead to some wild sonic presentation.
> 
> This dissection by master @Slater was an eye opener for me.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ng-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/post-15003172


@Slater has "opened up" the TRN T2 cable. Found out that all the 16 cores, no matter how unbelievable it is, were soldered. Also the reason why I bought it instead of other budget cables. Just can't find the link but it's here, somewhere.


----------



## PhonoPhi

cappuchino said:


> @Slater has "opened up" the TRN T2 cable. Found out that all the 16 cores, no matter how unbelievable it is, were soldered. Just can't find the link but it's here, somewhere.


TRN T2 cables are quite adequate, perhaps the best price to conductivity ratio. I have 4 or 5 - all measured comparably to other 16-core cables.

Have any one heard from @Slater recently? I am really worried about him


----------



## cappuchino

PhonoPhi said:


> Have any one heard from @Slater recently? I am really worried about him


Me too. I haven't seen him anywhere on Head-fi since February, I think. Anyone know him personally? Maybe the Audioreviews.org group? Is he alright?


----------



## jmwant

Astrotec released a limited edition variant of Lyra nature. Comes bundled with a 4.4mm bal and 3.5mm se cable. It's said to have a special filter module that improves sq and have a more natural sound.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/astro...edition-latest-flagship-earbuds-available-now


----------



## Ace Bee

Krizit said:


> A cable is not holding your gear back as cables have no impact on sound.


Well, I can notice differences while doing cable swap. So for me it's valid.


----------



## WendyLi

Please enjoy more pictures of KBEAR Neon by free!!


----------



## chinmie

Krizit said:


> Yes I always enjoy looking at local hifi sites and seeing cables for many thousands of dollars. You gotta be quite special to think that price range is reasonable lmao.
> 
> Cost of materials and labor is so small that any of these cables can be homemade at a fraction of the cost



well, this is a sometimes subjective hobby, and the end goal for audiophiles (in my opinion) is to feel good when listening to their favorite tunes.. so if they have the means to do it, all the power to them..in all fairness, those expensive cables do look and feel nice though

boutique/designer's objects are everywhere, not only in audio, and as long as there's a market, they won't be going out any time soon


----------



## cappuchino (May 15, 2021)

Just posted my review of the BLON BL-Mini.

TL;DR: It's really good. BA-like attack and decay with DD bass extension.

For those that are interested, here's the link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-mini.25157/review/25879/

Stay safe, everyone!

-cappuchino


----------



## Kumonomukou

WendyLi said:


> Please enjoy more pictures of KBEAR Neon by free!!



Love the colors and simplicity! However, the fit could be an issue with such design, recommend adding L angle adapter/cables to go with these. Single BA is the hardest configuration to impress, looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## dharmasteve

Review from MajorHiFi


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> @Slater has "opened up" the TRN T2 cable. Found out that all the 16 cores, no matter how unbelievable it is, were soldered. Also the reason why I bought it instead of other budget cables. Just can't find the link but it's here, somewhere.


I know that T2 was fine because even I have a couple of them. But what I'm implying is that you might have a defective cable which leads to something like this. TRN QC is not the best for all we know and like Slater mentioned most of the 16 core cables will have a few cores unsoldered especially the ones which are sold for cheap by KZ, TRN and all.

T2 is one of my favourite cables but I'm stating one of many possibilities of what you perceive. At the end of the day, what matters most is whether you enjoy the sound or not. If you do then that's that


----------



## cappuchino (May 15, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I know that T2 was fine because even I have a couple of them. But what I'm implying is that you might have a defective cable which leads to something like this. TRN QC is not the best for all we know and like Slater mentioned most of the 16 core cables will have a few cores unsoldered especially the ones which are sold for cheap by KZ, TRN and all.
> 
> T2 is one of my favourite cables but I'm stating one of many possibilities of what you perceive. At the end of the day, what matters most is whether you enjoy the sound or not. If you do then that's that


I have actually been wondering if my stock Summer cable had some sort of "defect" (due to lower loudness at same volume level compared to the TRN T2). However, I've been trying it out on the BL-Mini but I'm not hearing any significant change/changes.

Is this an exhibit of audiophile placebo or a proof that there are "cable sensitive" IEMs out there? Or maybe it's just about the fit 🤔?

Honestly speaking, I have noooo idea.


----------



## PhonoPhi

cappuchino said:


> I have actually been wondering if my stock Summer cable had some sort of "defect" (due to lower loudness at same volume level compared to the TRN T2). However, I've been trying it out on the BL-Mini but I'm not hearing any significant change/changes.
> 
> Is this an exhibit of audiophile placebo or a proof that there are "cable sensitive" IEMs out there? Or maybe it's just about the fit 🤔?
> 
> Honestly speaking, I have noooo idea.


It has been discussed multiple times: the susceptibility of IEMs to sound differently with different cables is determined by their impedance relative to the "chain" (cable plus source,) (the 1/8  rule, etc).
Definitely, the source is also an important part of the story: the weaker it is - the more different differences  
That is a bit ironic to me - instead of getting better sources, many invest in $50+ cables...
Actually, in my limited experience, the most ardent "cable believers" are reviewers with their "unbiased opinion" for free test  samples...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> I have actually been wondering if my stock Summer cable had some sort of "defect" (due to lower loudness at same volume level compared to the TRN T2). However, I've been trying it out on the BL-Mini but I'm not hearing any significant change/changes.
> 
> Is this an exhibit of audiophile placebo or a proof that there are "cable sensitive" IEMs out there? Or maybe it's just about the fit 🤔?
> 
> Honestly speaking, I have noooo idea.


Exactly as @PhonoPhi explained. It's more about sources and impedance rather than the cable.


----------



## cappuchino (May 15, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> It has been discussed multiple times: the susceptibility of IEMs to sound differently with different cables is determined by their impedance relative to the "chain" (cable plus source,) (the 1/8  rule, etc).
> Definitely, the source is also an important part of the story: the weaker it is - the more different differences
> That is a bit ironic to me - instead of getting better sources, many invest in $50+ cables...
> Actually, in my limited experience, the most ardent "cable believers" are reviewers with their "unbiased opinion" for free test  samples...


Definitely. My source is also quite "weak" compared to others (HUD100 MK2) 😝

I just jumped out of the "cable makes a difference ship" and hopped on to the "get the best quality cable with the lowest impedance bus."

FWIW, I'll never buy 50 USD cables at full price. My most recent cable purchase is a Faaeal Hibiscus for 7 USD, bought mainly for the looks and to be paired with the Audiosense DT200.


----------



## aspire5550

cappuchino said:


> Definitely. My source is also quite "weak" compared to others (HUD100 MK2) 😝
> 
> I just jumped out of the "cable makes a difference ship" and hopped on to the "get the best quality cable with the lowest impedance bus."
> 
> FWIW, I'll never buy 50 USD cables at full price. My most recent cable purchase is a Faaeal Hibiscus for 7 USD, bought mainly for the looks and to be paired with the Audiosense DT200.


May I know where can you get faael hibiscus for 7USD?

Thanks.


----------



## cappuchino

aspire5550 said:


> May I know where can you get faael hibiscus for 7USD?
> 
> Thanks.


Bought it on Shopee, a SEA-exclusive online platform.

The original price was 11 USD. Store had a voucher less 1, I had voucher and coins less ~4. It would actually be 6 USD if I had a free shipping voucher. Shipping is a dollar.


----------



## FSTOP

cappuchino said:


> Just posted my review of the BLON BL-Mini.
> 
> TL;DR: It's really good. BA-like attack and decay with DD bass extension.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! ...Any direct comparison with 03? Timbre?


----------



## cappuchino

FSTOP said:


> Thanks for the review! ...Any direct comparison with 03? Timbre?


Sorry, I don't have the 03... yet 😏

Timbre-wise, I find that it has some "dryness" to it. Not analogue.


----------



## BubisUK

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, how they say  🙈


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have a new fun video for you, my friends!! 

This time we're looking together at a Fun tuned IEM, from Campfire Audio!! 

The Dorado 2020 has been probably the IEM I used the most so far in 2021, if I have to quote myself from the video, so I invite you to check out what I liked so much about it, and why it is so high in my list  

I do my best to keep a fair attitude towards it though, so please expect some remarks and honest notes about my daily life with it ~


----------



## chickenmoon

BubisUK said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, how they say  🙈



I've got a pair of these. There is a good driver in them but it's tuned too bright and QC is very poor, better have some glue around,  fit is a bit problematic and cables aren't really MMCX. The Wolf head one is tuned much better IMO and has easier fit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

BubisUK said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, how they say  🙈


Best when listening to Dio or King Diamond..


----------



## kmmbd

Just received the Lotoo PAW 6000 and I love how it can extract every last bit of detail in tracks. Excellent pairing with the Dunu Zen.


----------



## morndewey

kmmbd said:


> Just received the Lotoo PAW 6000 and I love how it can extract every last bit of detail in tracks. Excellent pairing with the Dunu Zen.


What dap are you coming from (to LP6k), may I ask?


----------



## kmmbd

morndewey said:


> What dap are you coming from (to LP6k), may I ask?


Cowon Plenue R2/Questyle QP1R/A&K Kann Alpha. It resolves better than all three.


----------



## morndewey

kmmbd said:


> Cowon Plenue R2/Questyle QP1R/A&K Kann Alpha. It resolves better than all three.


Any comparative deficiencies?


----------



## feverfive

kmmbd said:


> Just received the Lotoo PAW 6000 and I love how it can extract every last bit of detail in tracks. Excellent pairing with the Dunu Zen.



I'm trying to get a buddy to send me his for a short trial as I have seen several mentions of this as THE not-crazily-priced-DAP-to-get.

Great pics.


----------



## kmmbd

morndewey said:


> Any comparative deficiencies?


Sure. I am gonna skip upon the usual (build/ergonomics/UI etc.) and focus solely upon sound between these 3 DAPs. 

In terms of raw resolving capability, the LP6K trounces all three of the Cowon Plenue R2 (which resolves similarly to Plenue L), Questyle QP1R, and A&K Kann Alpha. With the A&K Kann Alpha you get a very exciting, dynamic, and engaging presentation that's quite a bit colored to my ears but is very fun to listen to. It however sacrifices some of the finer details in the process. The bass and treble also gets more focus than the midrange on the Kann Alpha. Incidentally, it's got the widest staging among the mentioned DAPs and that makes pairing with IEMs like Final A8000 a superlative experience in terms of staging/imaging prowess. However, I think it exacerbates the A8000's treble peak (and any other IEM with similarly peaky treble will have this issue). 

Moving to Questyle QP1R, it's the most dynamic presentation among the mentioned ones along with Kann Alpha. It however has a unique ability to portray micro-dynamics which I haven't found on any other DAPs (Cowon Plenue R2 comes close). Subtle gradations in volume are exceptionally well-portrayed, likely something to do with the IIR reconstruction filter they use. It however has some issues with treble roll-off and the mid-bass can be a bit encroaching at times. Still, for a 6 year old DAP, one of the best I've tried thus far.

As for the Cowon Plenue R2, It used to be my daily driver until the LP6K. The Cowon player has an unique ability to make everything sound... sweet. It's an abstract audiophile lingo but I dunno how else to describe it. It's not the most dynamic in terms of macrodynamic punch but the micro-dynamics are great on them frankly. With a similarly dynamic IEM they provide an excellent pairing (e.g. Dunu Zen). The treble impact is somewhat softened and the mids aren't as organic sounding as on QP1R/LP6K but given it's the cheapest DAP in this comparison, Cowon has done a mighty fine job. Also, I am a huge fan of the JetEffects DSP and it's a must-have for me (reason why I keep a Cowon DAP around).

Finally, the Lotoo PAW 6000. With these DAP you feel like you are peering into the mix. I won't call it totally neutral/reference but it's close to that. The dynamics are very good (not as good as QP1R/Kann Alpha but close), and the separation is on another level vs the rest of them. Imaging is as good as anything out there and staging is also very good (though I think Fiio M15 has it beat there in this price bracket). The one area which I wish were a bit better is the micro-dynamics, the LP6K slightly falls behind in this aspect vs the QP1R and Plenue R2. 

In short:
_If you want a fun/colored sound = A&K Kann Alpha
If you want a forgiving yet moderately resolving signature = Cowon Plenue R2
If you want some of the best dynamics and mids = Questyle QP1R
If you want the utmost resolving capability with holographic imaging = Lotoo PAW 6K_

Hope that helped somewhat to ascertain the differences between the three.


----------



## morndewey

kmmbd said:


> Sure. I am gonna skip upon the usual (build/ergonomics/UI etc.) and focus solely upon sound between these 3 DAPs.
> 
> In terms of raw resolving capability, the LP6K trounces all three of the Cowon Plenue R2 (which resolves similarly to Plenue L), Questyle QP1R, and A&K Kann Alpha. With the A&K Kann Alpha you get a very exciting, dynamic, and engaging presentation that's quite a bit colored to my ears but is very fun to listen to. It however sacrifices some of the finer details in the process. The bass and treble also gets more focus than the midrange on the Kann Alpha. Incidentally, it's got the widest staging among the mentioned DAPs and that makes pairing with IEMs like Final A8000 a superlative experience in terms of staging/imaging prowess. However, I think it exacerbates the A8000's treble peak (and any other IEM with similarly peaky treble will have this issue).
> 
> ...


Amazingly in depth yet concise comparisons. Much thanks.
Is it true that Questyle is on its last legs?


----------



## kmmbd

morndewey said:


> Is it true that Questyle is on its last legs?


I'd say in terms of sound it still fares well against the other <$500 competition but the UI/navigation is archaic to say the least. QP2R/QPM is the way to go if you wanna try a Questyle DAP. 

On another note, I think the QP1R is one of the most photogenic DAPs of all time. Couldn't resist sharing this shot that I took of them:


----------



## morndewey

kmmbd said:


> I'd say in terms of sound it still fares well against the other <$500 competition but the UI/navigation is archaic to say the least. QP2R/QPM is the way to go if you wanna try a Questyle DAP.
> 
> On another note, I think the QP1R is one of the most photogenic DAPs of all time. Couldn't resist sharing this shot that I took of them:


I agree. The build design has always attracted me. Thanks. Keeping LP6k on my radar. Love my SR25 though. Only took five daps to get me here!?! Especially battery performance. But I see LP6K is no slouch in that dept either


----------



## chickenmoon

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a pair of these. There is a good driver in them but it's tuned too bright and QC is very poor, better have some glue around,  fit is a bit problematic and cables aren't really MMCX. The Wolf head one is tuned much better IMO and has easier fit.


Here are some measurements for the Wolf Head, Eye Of Evil and a barrel-shaped tibetan-styled one. They may change drivers so I can't guarantee that's what you'd be getting now as I bought mine about a year ago or so.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 17, 2021)

Smarter pick for neutrality comparison:
Etymotic Reaearch ER2StudioEdition $88
-the one of flat approach from Ety’s curve, as Ety was originally Hearing Aid company, their vocal range is very clear
-best resolution among four candidates
-thin sounding, although being dynamic driver, ER2SE sound lifeless to some, good for monitoring sound, very dry
-due to dryness the accuracy on  natural timbre reproduction & “weightless” touch, ER2SE is subpar on natural sound fidelity
-narrowest sound stage among all IEMs, works great to monitor sound from touch to touch, clearly identifiable small sounds from inaudible sources (i.e. lo-fi voice msg. nah not for music entertainment, it’s for picking up beans from the rough ground)
-due to narrow soundstage, positional accuracy is not discussable


Final Audio VR3000 for Gaming $79
-designed for sound positioning and natural timbre reproduction, as designed, VR3000 has highest sound coordination among all four
-slightly vocal focused trims out of highly neutral tuning from bass to treble. Not as colored as Etymotic’s midrange, still stay intact with neutral course
-second best resolving among four
-not warm/not dry, balanced tonality tuning
-widest sound stage among all four, yet it’s just average as an IEM
-runs perfectly with regular ipad dongle and controller works for play/pause, volumes & skip/back

Final Audio E1000 $29
-same resolution with E500, OK level
-tuning similar to VR3000, vocal focused neutral

Final Audio E500 $24
-OK, resolution
-best natural timbral accuracy among all four, no slightest hints of any coloration, solid neutral
-second best positional accuracy
-OK soundstage

My end of day overall usage pick will be E500, being cheapest yet best performing as neutral reference tuned IEM

VR3000 will be runner up as binaural/live recoding “reality simulator ”.

ER2SE for professional use in checking simple wave sound, not for music. It works great with learning language;  great job for reproducing speaker’s voice just merely 3mm away from your eardrum. Not natural or neutral I would not call a roller coaster shape a neutral curve, it is boosted and colored for the sole purpose of making voice audible. No diffusion field, so sound is not natural but posotive effect is the sound doesn’t diffuse so you can clearly track the one last transient of it.  Long story short, just imagine a hearing aid on steroids, that’s basically what ER2SE is.

E1000 for vocal lover’s neutral reference pick


----------



## Krizit

Has anyone tried this Tiandirenhe hybrid?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000550748153.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.5.6d381153raZuim


----------



## r31ya

Ah, Final audio.
The audio store i often audition on told me that it might have my preferred sound.
Problem being Final Audio is marked up at 120% in my place. We need better importer.


----------



## cappuchino (May 18, 2021)

*iBasso IT01X* just arrived:

These have an awesome unboxing experience for the price it sells for.

Package: 4 pairs of white wide-bore silicone tips. 3 pairs of translucent grey wide-bore silicone tips. 3 pairs of black regular-bore silicone tips. 3 pairs of grey/blue wide-bore silicone tips. 2 pairs of foam tips (extremely slow rebound). Metal iBasso Audio-branded case. User Guide. Warranty card. 1 pair replacement screw-on nozzle.

I don't know if it's possible to not get the right ear tip for your ears 😂

Build-wise, I'm not sure of the shell material but it's very light. Cable is excellent - 4 cores, slightly thicker cores than usual, soft, handles well, metal hack and splitter (as well as holder) and didn't retain the "rolled" form. Interestingly, it's like a 4-core version of the BQEYZ Summer cable with thicker cores.

MMCX connectors were weird as it didn't "click" in place. Also tight-fitting.

Fit is good for my ears (doesn't fall off when I shake my head). Size is of the smaller side. Isolation is non-existent.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Too early for what signature the IT01X follows, but one thing's for sure - these sound different to the point that I was weirded out by the presentation when I put them in my ears. I'm having a hard time determining what exactly sounds different.

Vocals are forward and intimate, especially male which is why I have a confused face right now. The songs that I thought I knew by heart are presented like they're in a different dimension - there's this "transparency" that I never heard before in my other IEMs. Vocal detail is highlighted so much compared to my previous IEMs. I might just drop all of them by half a star once I post a full review of the IT01x.

Bass has nice impact. It's present but it doesn't shout in bold letters, "Look at me!"

There's definitely a peak/s in the treble region and upper midrange is slightly elevated. Can't determine yet where exactly and by how much.

Soundstage is still in your head. However, I'm being mind-blown by the instrument layering and placement/imaging. Add in the non-existent isolation and it's like the music is all around you.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Currently running them with the Earstudio HUD100 MK2 (high power, bypass; connected to laptop) and the translucent grey wide-bore tips (small) at my usual listening volume (low-medium; 1/100).
These are rated at 108 dB and 16 ohms. Quick A/B and there was no noticeable difference between low power and high power. Will further look for one if there are any in the future.


----------



## Barndoor

Whoever came up with the design idea to write "In Tune" on them needs to follow a different career path.


----------



## cappuchino (May 18, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Whoever came up with the design idea to write "In Tune" on them needs to follow a different career path.


+1 😂

Would have preferred the model name instead.

Well, the faceplate does look nice, I'll give them that. It's like it's covered in glass.

----------------

UPDATE:
Switched to the Tennmak Whirlwind-like looking tips (medium) and it's now even airier at the expense of bass. I've got a Lypertek Bevi 2 which should arrive any time now and the IT01X might have spoiled the experience.

UPDATE 2:
Current preference for tips is the translucent gray, wide-bore ones. The regular bore tips, meanwhile, make it bassier which I don't like for the IT01X.

UPDATE 3:
Now using white, wide-bore tips. Similar to grey, maybe slightly punchier bass response but isn't significant.

UPDATE 4:
Bass extension isn't exceptional. Reaches sub-bass but struggles to provide satisfying rumble. Might improve after significant burn-in due to driver design.

----------------

Just read the marketing materials, and it says that it's a "Double Sided Beryllium-plated Diaphragm." If this means that it's also one of the 2021 trends of "dual diaphragm dynamic drivers," then that may be why initial listen is very positive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BIG article on the chinese expo this last weekend:
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/jEBgndPH97cAA8kDpPaA9Q


----------



## cappuchino (May 18, 2021)

Another one!

*Lypertek Bevi 2:*

Unboxing leaves much to be desired after the wonderful experience that is the IT01X considering that there's only a ~30 USD difference.

Package: Carrying case. 4 pairs of silicone tips. 3 pairs of foam tips. Silica pack.

Cable is nothing to write home about. Generic and microphonic though it does have metal parts. Only available with a mic.

Fit, meanwhile, is awesome! Look at how small it is!

------------------------








----------------------------------

Now, for the sound, it's nothing exceptional after the IT01X. A neutral-tuned IEM with a mid-bass boost resulting in a warm signature that uses the Knowles RAF-32873 (this info's from Lypertek). I'm not sure if they did anything else to the BA. It currently sells for 79.90 USD.

Is it "good?" Depends on how you see it. Personally speaking, it plays well my playlist.
Is the price "justifiable?" Maybe. There IS a lot of competition even in sub-20 USD bracket.

So what am I paying for here? Form factor. Knowles BA. Warm-neutral tuning. MMCX.

----------------------------------

Oh, and as you can see on the pic, it uses really narrow nozzles. If I am correct, that's T100 size? 33 ohms at 110 dB. MMCX connection.


----------



## r31ya

At $80, there is Moondrop Aria singing in the corner.


----------



## cappuchino (May 17, 2021)

r31ya said:


> At $80, there is Moondrop Aria singing in the corner.


It's actually 54 USD on certain online platforms like Shopee. Might get it at some point just for the sake of trying out the Moondrop hype.

The Bevi 2 is a good IEM. Only that... good. Its just that the price is too high for me to even consider buying it unless you value form factor over everything else (Disclaimer: This is a review unit).

This might actually be my EDC once we start going to Uni physically here in our country. It's very pocketable and build is all-metal so it should withstand abuse to a certain degree.


IT01X, meanwhile, is a different beast 😉 It's just that the shell is nothing exceptional.


----------



## H T T (May 17, 2021)

@cappuchino, I much prefer the Starfield over the Aria. While others prefer the Aria. Some reviewers say the Aria/Starfield/KXXS all sound the same. There are some tuning similarities but there many other differences. FWIW, my thoughts from the Moondrop thread:


> The Starfield seems to have more refined mids and treble, a more pleasing transition from bass to mids, and better instrument layering. The Aria seems to have better bass texture and bass dynamics and an uptick in overall soundstage. I can highly recommend either IEM.


----------



## r31ya (May 17, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> It's actually 54 USD on certain online platforms like Shopee. Might get it at some point just for the sake of trying out the Moondrop hype.
> 
> The Bevi 2 is a good IEM. Only that... good. Its just that the price is too high for me to even consider buying it unless you value form factor over everything else (Disclaimer: This is a review unit).
> 
> ...


There are plenty beast in $50~$100 range. let's see whether it could compete.

Hows the Quality control on the IT01X? IT00 is awesome but driver crunch causing it to not being rec by several reviewer.

And not sure on the why, but i've seen several TWS manufacture start using Knowles BA in their product.
SoundPeats H1 comes with hybrid dynamics + knowles BA
Haylou GT3 Pro also comes with hybrid dynamics + knowles BA
Now we have Lypertek (tough its not on its TWS)


----------



## cappuchino

r31ya said:


> There are plenty beast in $50~$100 range. let's see whether it could compete.


Definitely! 



r31ya said:


> And not sure on the why, but i've seen several TWS manufacture start using Knowles BA in their product.
> 
> SoundPeats H1 comes with hybrid dynamics + knowles BA
> Haylou GT3 Pro also comes with hybrid dynamics + knowles BA
> Now we have Lypertek (tough its not on its TWS)


Me too. There's a sudden increase of Knowles-equipped IEMs/TWS in the "budget" market. One recent example other than the Bevi 2 is the TRN TA1 at less than 30 USD. I think this is because people want to buy a product with a "branded" driver, in this case Knowles, even if it's just by name and the driver/s itself is/are not expensive. 

I'm not against this as I actually support this initiative to move on to the cheapo 50 cent BAs (an exaggeration of the price, but I hope the point gets through).


----------



## r31ya

cappuchino said:


> Me too. There's a sudden increase of Knowles-equipped IEMs/TWS in the "budget" market. One recent example other than the Bevi 2 is the TRN TA1 at less than 30 USD. I think this is because people want to buy a product with a "branded" driver, in this case Knowles, even if it's just by name and the driver/s itself is/are not expensive.
> 
> I'm not against this as I actually support this initiative to move on to the cheapo 50 cent BAs (an exaggeration of the price, but I hope the point gets through).


The annoying part on this TWS with knowles is how rare it is. Most of it is like IndieGogo special.
The product is real and have great review. But not "normal" commercially available.


----------



## cappuchino (May 17, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Hows the Quality control on the IT01X? IT00 is awesome but driver crunch causing it to not being rec by several reviewer.


It's well-vented to the point that there's zero isolation 😂 So no driver flex at all.

FWIW, I prefer non-isolating pairs because I value awareness of my surroundings


----------



## cappuchino (May 17, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> *iBasso IT01X* just arrived...







Graph of the IT01X found in the manual for those that are curious... Didn't know it was there lol as one wouldn't usually read the manual included in the box.

Returned to the Whirlwind-like tips so bass quantity drastically lessened.


----------



## AlexCBSN

So, this guys came in the mail today, and I’m a SERIOUSLY newbie for pictures, this ones doesn’t do justice, the shells are GORGEUOUS, I’m really impressed by the looks, no other headphone is as pretty and elegant as this ones. 

Thor Mjolnir, packaging was as told by many: stale. Cable, memory foam tips and the headphones in a linsoul package. Not much else to be said, the bundled cable is really nice, a tad thin for my liking.

1st sound impressions:

V!!!!! As in ... WOW what a V, mids are pretty well located, though they do feel recessed, treble extensions is quite impressive for a DD, really clean.

Bass... well, here we go, Deep, Fast, articulate, of course there’s plenty when called, though i was expecting something different, i would call it elegant, like a nice mercedes, its fast, its aggressive, but it never crosses the boarder of crazy or bloated. Resolution its amazing. I think a couple of hours playing will give it a bit less tight sound since its just out of the box (burn in believer)

So far, quite impressed.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Ah, Final audio.
> The audio store i often audition on told me that it might have my preferred sound.
> Problem being Final Audio is marked up at 120% in my place. We need better importer.


Right...they sell E500 for $24 on Final Audio USA, meanwhile, it's $18 USD (2,000JPY) for Japan's exclusive domestic retailing price. Anyway, I prefer E500 over Etymotics ER2SE, ER4S. So if anyone is looking for a "neutral" sound yet being offered Ety, tired those and found it didn't match with your expectation, may give Final E500 a try.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> At $80, there is Moondrop Aria singing in the corner.


Here is my post burn-in thoughts on moondrop single dynamics (except those cost over $800)
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16356578


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 17, 2021)

Just received Yume, listening into it right now, beautiful shell, one of best tuned tonality, technicalities ah, OK, no biggie.














[Edit] Although Yume sound signature is one of the best tuned, I already have the similar Dusk, and after reading below, I'm tempted to rip off acoustic filter to see if I can get the liquid silicon dynamic driver's real potential...it’s risky...but I do feel the “tactile” bass potential just like Moondrop Aria’s LCP driver...will decide after burn-in




Will do Full resin filled solid IEM comparison:
-Tri Starsea ($129)
-See Audio Yume ($169)
-Moondrop Blessing2 ($319)
-Moondrop Blessing2 Dusk ($329)

They are all sort of value-redefining beauty and beast.




[updates]
Yume (pre-burn-in) vs B2 OG & Dusk (post-burn in)



*Yume and Dusk & Blessing 2: initial thoughts*

-After a couple of my goto tips rolling, I found CP360 fits better with Yume, so my impression will be based on CP360. Stock tips were too mushy, not my taste.

-While being almost identical tonality, Dusk has an emphasis on 3khz pinna gain spot, it resonates upper mid-tones, such as guitar, snare drums, female vocals, better than Yume for individuals with 3khz gain spots, YMMV if it resonates, the resonance will fake as if you are experiencing real-world vibrations, the moment you feel your inner nose starts to "smell" the vibration, the opened mouth at the concerts with the vibration running through your throat into the lung, that kind of synergized resonance.

-Yume takes a more conservative course sticking on Harman-ish curve around 3khz, but the noticeable significant tuning difference is that while Yume takes an evasive approach going around 6khz concha gain spot, which may directly impact the sibilance of female vocals and cymbals, Dusk and B2 intentionally raised the spot for better clarify

-I like the 3khz spot hitter approach but not a fan of 6khz of Dusk and B2, as at some songs these 6khz peaks can be harsh with the BAs.
So I have to conclude for Tonality, I like Dusk's 3khz peak approach and Yume's 6khz compensation approach.

-From these tuning, I may refer Dusk / B2 as "Spot Hitter" and Yume as "Conservative" tuning, for the individual groups with 3khz /6khz / 12khz gain spots.

-Yume has a noticeable lack of air compared to B2 sisters when it comes to timbre-oriented songs this trend becomes more prominent

-Dusk has the most prominent bass quantify, yet the bass response is a typical dynamic driver's rather slow one. Yume has faster transients, and more focused on the sub-bass than B2 sisters.

-B2 original has a lower and more natural bass shelf, which matches better with the contrabass type acoustic instruments

Technicality:
-Disregarding the burn-in effect of Yume's dynamic driver, there is an undeniable cliff between B2 sisters and Yume, things may change after burn-in AND by removing the acoustic filters which B2 sisters do not have near the outlet bores.

TLDL;
Yume's advantage over B2 sisters
-Better bass responses, fast and controlled, yet not being boomy/mushy
-Better handling over 6khz harshness

Yume's disadvantage over B2 sisters
-overall technicality
-lack of meat in mid-bass, percussive instruments, male vocals may suffer "thin" body.
-air presentation
-3khz pinna gain sense of tactile or forwardness

For detailed Blessing 2 vs Dusk, see post here



*Yume and Starsea : initial thoughts*
Since I can't find Starsea & Yume on the same graph, I'm taking Anole VX with treble switch on to somehow bring Starsea to the ground.
_(Anole VX and Starsea both share the same type of bass response, somehow similar mid-range recessed 1-3khz plateau compared to regular Harman,  dip around 5khz, and raised transparency boost around 7-8kz & 14khz), while Starsea got higher up/down amplitude, and 6.3khz concha gain compensation vs anole vx's 5.5khz compensation make those two IEM tonalities slightly different)_





-Yume has more forward vocals with very nicely tamed harshness overall, meanwhile, Starsea's 8khz peak with its wider diffusion field brings a huge sense of transparency and room to breath while not being offensive on treble.

-Both have fast bass responses, yet quantity-wise, Starsea has a higher bass floor.

-Both have proper 6khz harshness control well done. Yume has a noticeable 12khz gain spot hit compared to Starsea which takes an evasive approach.; this results between Yume and Starsea(the default setting), while they both are outstanding smooth tuned IEM, Starsea to individuals with 3khz/6khz/12khz gain spots will sound smoother yet detail retrieving.

Technicality-wise, they both use 2BA+1DD, due to the 8khz plateau, Starsea wins in terms of resolution and sound stage. Both have a great sense of coherence and instrument positioning. Not as good as B2 sisters, but very satisfactory. I can live with these.



p.s
Will have DUNU SA6 and Mandrid Tea incoming. That shall complete most of sub $600 hot IEMs lining up on the same charts.


----------



## jwbrent

AmericanSpirit said:


> Right...they sell E500 for $24 on Final Audio USA, meanwhile, it's $18 USD (2,000JPY) for Japan's exclusive domestic retailing price. Anyway, I prefer E500 over Etymotics ER2SE, ER4S. So if anyone is looking for a "neutral" sound yet being offered Ety, tired those and found it didn't match with your expectation, may give Final E500 a try.



I really enjoyed the E500 while I had it … remarkable sound for ~$20. 😀


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jwbrent said:


> I really enjoyed the E500 while I had it … remarkable sound for ~$20. 😀


Haha it’s one of the most surprisingly neutral freebie that comes with fullsets of treble taming final E tips!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 17, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-land.25127/reviews#review-25897

Tansio Mirai LAND is playing on a higher level of earphones. I compare them to the Penon Volt, IT07 and MEST.  For an earphone that is the cheaper of all these it dont sound like it is the cheaper earphone. Surprisingly technical one of the absolute best treble presentations for treble heads on the opposite end has a fantastic bass presence with a very deep low hitting rumble and then you have that Tansio Mirai mid range.

Value, Build, isolation, dynamics. detail at all levels with one of the most dimensional treble notes I have ever heard. Fantastic 1st tribrid from Tansio Mirai.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-land.25127/reviews#review-25897
> 
> Tansio Mirai LAND is playing on a higher level of earphones. I compare them to the Penon Volt, IT07 and MEST.  For an earphone that is the cheaper of all these it dont sound like it is the cheaper earphone. Surprisingly technical one of the absolute best treble presentations for treble heads on the opposite end has a fantastic bass presence with a very deep low hitting rumble and then you have that Tansio Mirai mid range.
> 
> Value, Build, isolation, dynamics. detail at all levels with one of the most dimensional treble notes I have ever heard. Fantastic 1st tribrid from Tansio Mirai.


DS has Landed!


----------



## Dsnuts

How them Reecho SG-03s treating you there. Dr. Blue?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Good! I just revved them to Gilly Gonzales professional rock drummer friend!  Beginning to remind me if ASG2.0 the way the bass can be a hammer to the inside of my skull with well recorded edm! But need amp to really shine and cable upgrade etc for best sound. 
Ps. I have an EE Bravado mk2 Asian Tiger eye edition on the way in. It's just made several peeps top ten iem lists
4 way estat dynamic sonion BA in special shell with new effect audio
Cable Ares 2 upgrade. Found one used
Very rare! Some like it better than LX..


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> Good! I just revved them to Gilly Gonzales professional rock drummer friend!  Beginning to remind me if ASG2.0 the way the bass can be a hammer to the inside of my skull with well recorded edm! But need amp to really shine and cable upgrade etc for best sound.
> Ps. I have an EE Bravado mk2 Asian Tiger eye edition on the way in. It's just made several peeps top ten iem lists
> 4 way estat dynamic sonion BA in special shell with new effect audio
> Cable Ares 2 upgrade. Found one used
> Very rare! Some like it better than LX..


At 1/3 the price


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 3, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> *iBasso IT01X* ...


So I've been playing around with the nozzle design of the IT01X...

There's this O-ring you'll find on the screw-on nozzle upon unboxing the IEM. At first listen, I left it as is and the impressions are as stated above. As it is very hard to place the ear tip, when placed wrongly, the O-ring moves and creates a bass vent resulting in a more neutral bass response (happened to mine).

Decided to move the O-ring to the base of the nozzle. Better bass extension/quantity but the tightness suffers. However, the vocals/midrange and treble lose that magical "air." Sounds more "balanced" this way compared to the latter but is like a typical U-to-V signature.

Removed entirely the O-ring and this is the weirdest of the bunch. Compared to OOTB, this has the least mid-bass quantity. Midrange and treble don't lose the magical air and intimacy that made me rave about the IEM on first listen. Compared to "O-ring to the base," it loses in bass quantity (sounds much cleaner). Preference-wise, I don't really like the O-ring to the base. However, this moves the IEM closer to the ear as well as the ear tip opening to the nozzle, and as the vents are placed on the inner side of the shell, it/they might get blocked, skewing the signature, depending on ear anatomy. For my ears (also am not upper midrange/treble sensitive), this isn't a problem.

All of this was done on the Whirlwind-like stock tips (small). This has the least bass quantity with the most midrange and treble presence (the brightest of the bunch with the widest soundstage). The other wide-bore sets (white and translucent gray) have a similar effect to the Whirlwind, with more bass presence but loses out on midrange and treble air/presence. The regular-bore tips meanwhile are the bassiest and relaxes to a degree the midrange and treble.

I also think I know why the IT01X compared to my other IEMs sounded different - Bass leans toward neutral in a sense. There is definitely elevation but not enough to warrant it as a V (will change based on tips used). Soundstage and imaging coupled with the separation provides a holographic experience.

EDIT:
Switched to the extra nozzles and it sounds different compared to the OOTB nozzles. Better bass response. I'm assuming that this is because of the O-ring as my pair OOTB moves out from the screw-on mechanism if the ear tip is placed incorrectly compared to the replacement ones. I prefer the "no O-ring setup," currently (bright-neutralish, but with significant bass roll-off).

UPDATE:
Started using the replacement nozzles. The review will be done with this set-up. I missed the bass 😂 But midrange and treble remains unchanged. Signature is of the analytical and cleaner side.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And so I asked Paul from iBasso regarding this design choice and how the team intended the nozzle to be used. Still waiting for his response and will update you guys once I receive a reply.

Update: He said the right way is the one found on the pic/OOTB.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received Yume, listening into it right now, beautiful shell, one of best tuned tonality, technicalities ah, OK, no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comparisons. Is the See Audio Yume basslite? I haven't tried it, but a few of my friends who had said the bass rolls off more than what the graphs imply.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the comparisons. Is the See Audio Yume basslite? I haven't tried it, but a few of my friends who had said the bass rolls off more than what the graphs imply.


Yes, on the graph it looks bassier than Blessing2, but in fact, I only could sense sub-bass. The mid-bass is pretty hollow here. 
I'm thinking because of the driver's diaphragm material is some sort of LCP, and those thing needs a good 100-hour extensive burn-in to get a real kick. 
If not, just like Aria, I'd just strip off the nozzle filter.


----------



## kmmbd

Just received the two new Spinfit offerings: the Spinfit CP-145 (medical-grade silicone version), and the Spinfit CP-100+ (plus version).

The refreshed CP-145 (left-most) uses a new medical-grade silicone material and has a teal-colored stem (compared to the old orange one, middle in 2nd image). In terms of durability, this is an upgrade. However, the new material is less grippy than the old one so the old CP-145 has slightly better seal. It's not night and day but something I noticed. Due to the slightly better seal, old CP-145 seemed to produce slightly deeper bass notes.

As for the CP-100+ (right-most in 2nd image), it is a complete upgrade over the old CP-100. The material feels more durable (stem on the newer model doesn't deform as easily), wearing comfort is improved (with grippier texture), and thus improving isolation in the process.

Finally, in terms of pairing, I really liked the new CP-145 version with the Moondrop Aria. It widened the stage without making the mids recessed/bass lighter and such. Definitely a recommended tip upgrade if you've got the Moondrop Aria.

Overall, I like these new releases, esp the CP-100+. I'm a bit on the fence about the CP-145 upgrade but it does offer somewhat subtly different feel to the original CP-145. I guess it doesn't hurt getting the newer one even if you already have the older version though I won't call it a "must-have".


----------



## AmericanSpirit

kmmbd said:


> Just received the two new Spinfit offerings: the Spinfit CP-145 (medical-grade silicone version), and the Spinfit CP-100+ (plus version).
> 
> The refreshed CP-145 (left-most) uses a new medical-grade silicone material and has a teal-colored stem (compared to the old orange one, middle in 2nd image). In terms of durability, this is an upgrade. However, the new material is less grippy than the old one so the old CP-145 has slightly better seal. It's not night and day but something I noticed. Due to the slightly better seal, old CP-145 seemed to produce slightly deeper bass notes.
> 
> ...


Great! Some English comments CP100+. How's the CP100 vs CP100+ soundwise? I heard CP100+ is supposed to boost vocal range.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Just received the two new Spinfit offerings: the Spinfit CP-145 (medical-grade silicone version), and the Spinfit CP-100+ (plus version).
> 
> The refreshed CP-145 (left-most) uses a new medical-grade silicone material and has a teal-colored stem (compared to the old orange one, middle in 2nd image). In terms of durability, this is an upgrade. However, the new material is less grippy than the old one so the old CP-145 has slightly better seal. It's not night and day but something I noticed. Due to the slightly better seal, old CP-145 seemed to produce slightly deeper bass notes.
> 
> ...



I really like the new Spinfit CP100+

Spinfit CP100+ is more supple and comfortable than regular CP100. Isolation is a tinge better on CP100+. I also like that it doesn't depress the mids as much as the regular CP100. On the CP100+ version, soundstage and imaging also are much better, with less compression of music.

Worth a consideration if one wants a thicker mids than the regular CP100.



As usual, YMMV as we have different ear anatomies and eartips are as individual as shoes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 17, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received Yume, listening into it right now, beautiful shell, one of best tuned tonality, technicalities ah, OK, no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 hours of listening into Yume, I glimpsed a hint of LCP driver like touch, switched to Azla Xelastec, boom! Finally some sense of bass.

decided to remove acoustic filter.
Tools used:



Removed filter: still reattachable



Removed filter nozzlr, oh hey now it looks like Blessing2 👍




Output: ah that’s my boy! Finally. More coherent bass, good pinna gain hits, better resolution and imaging, better air presentation, I may add some less density filter like those came with blessing2 instead.

This is my 4th time removing this kind of “super congested” high density filter from IEMs, these type of filter do one thing “boost quantity of sub bass in exchange of great sacrifice of sound purity, coherence, dynamic range presentation”. Now I’m fully aware this kind of acoustic filter is my immediate subject to remove.

Bofore: tonality A+, technicalities C
After: tonality S, technicalities B

Sound Signature alternation:
Before:Harman tuning with clumsy sub-bass boost
After: basically bright-neutral with some sense of sub-bass, reminiscent to Thieaudio Monarch with slightly leveled sub-bass.

It’s eargasm-able! Recommended with AZLA xelastec(any LCP type fits well with this tip). Low gain mode on DAP recommended after removing the filter, better technicalities guaranteed with low gain.


----------



## jwbrent

baskingshark said:


> I really like the new Spinfit CP100+
> 
> Spinfit CP100+ is more supple and comfortable than regular CP100. Isolation is a tinge better on CP100+. I also like that it doesn't depress the mids as much as the regular CP100. On the CP100+ version, soundstage and imaging also are much better, with less compression of music.
> 
> ...



I like the CP100, I’ll have to check out the improved version. ✌️


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

H T T said:


> @cappuchino, I much prefer the Starfield over the Aria. While others prefer the Aria. Some reviewers say the Aria/Starfield/KXXS all sound the same. There are some tuning similarities but there many other differences. FWIW, my thoughts from the Moondrop thread:


Don't like Moondrop's lax treble. The achilles heel of theirs. If they would have just tuned the treble like the Moondrop Crescent, they would be budget world killers, but nope. So the KXXS collects dust.


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received Yume, listening into it right now, beautiful shell, one of best tuned tonality, technicalities ah, OK, no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hated the lanky bass response of Yume, loved everything else about it. Now, AAW A3H+ provides a similarly airy sound with a boosted strong bass, so I am pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## cappuchino (May 20, 2021)

UPDATE on IT01X:

Signature leans toward bright-neutral (using Whirlwind-like tips, small). Very detailed and highly technical pair (single DD). However, it's also quite fatiguing as I can't last for more than 3 hours of listening 😅😆 Fit is not the best feeling in-ear and in extension, comfort for my ears, mainly due to the ear tips used (those blue one's aren't comfortable at all; the other included ear tips are, grippy as well).

Can't say I don't like it because technicalities-wise, compared to my previous IEMs, the IT01X blow all of them out of the water.

Drivability-wise, these are ridiculously easy to get loud even on a smartphone with less than 1 Vrms of power. SQ is a different thing. The Bevi 2 is markedly harder to drive compared to the IT01X, with a fatigue-free tuning.

Edit: Don't know why I didn't add it here. There is muddiness when I use low power on the HUD100 MK2. A weaker source is even worse. At high power, this disappears, bringing improvements on the upper spectrum clarity. Bass is more controlled and has more impact. Technicalities experience slight improvements as well.


----------



## baskingshark

cappuchino said:


> UPDATE on IT01X:
> 
> Signature leans toward bright-neutral (using Whirlwind-like tips, small). Very detailed, highly technical and is for critical listening. However, it's also quite fatiguing as I can't last for more than 3 hours of listening 😅😆 Fit is not the best feeling in-ear and in extension, comfort for my ears, mainly due to the ear tips used (those blue one's aren't comfortable at all; the other included ear tips are, grippy as well).
> 
> ...



The whirlwind types tips are actually wider bore, and I find they boost the upper frequencies, so IMHO, not a good pairing with fatiguing and bright sets.

Maybe u can try foam tips or narrow bore silicone tips to see if it can tame down the upper frequencies. I won't talk about cables changing the sound signature as that is a mega big can of worms, but you can try pairing warmer sources too. Or perhaps play music at softer volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), as music is perceived to be less V shaped at softer volumes.


----------



## cappuchino (May 21, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The whirlwind types tips are actually wider bore, and I find they boost the upper frequencies, so IMHO, not a good pairing with fatiguing and bright sets.
> 
> Maybe u can try foam tips or narrow bore silicone tips to see if it can tame down the upper frequencies. I won't talk about cables changing the sound signature as that is a mega big can of worms, but you can try pairing warmer sources too. Or perhaps play music at softer volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), as music is perceived to be less V shaped at softer volumes.


Yeah, they do boost upper midrange/lower treble by a lot, bring down bass quantity as well as add detail and widen soundstage.

The other ear tips supplied (white and translucent grey silicone tips and foam tips) are also wide-bored. Only the black set of silicone ear tips are regular bore.

I've tried the included foam tips (wide bore) with them - it does affect the said regions (particularly treble) but it is still a bright set, with forward upper midrange.

I actually find the regular-bore tips to bring more bass presence. This is what I'd recommend for the upper midrange/treble sensitive folks out there. It also sounds more "balanced" with this ear tip. Though it does take away that "magic" and transparency I hear in the midrange and treble region. Different strokes for different folks 🤷🏻‍♂️ ?

But then again, whatever stock tip you use, it is still a brighter-than-usual set and bass isn't tuned like a V. As a comparison, the Audiosense DT200 which I consider as bass-boosted neutral has way more mid-bass quantity compared to the IT01X. My dad, who's a basshead, doesn't like the quantity in the IT01X but loves the BQEYZ Summer. He also didn't like the bass of the DT200.

Volume-wise isn't a problem as I'm a low-medium listener [1/100 on Earstudio HUD100 MK2 (high power, bypass) connected to my laptop, playing MusicBee app].

The stem for all the four sets of ear tips are also thinner than usual. I guess this is what iBasso wants/intends for the IT01X?







------------------

I have actually been wanting a set tuned like this so that I can take a step back from the warmer side of things...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> I really hated the lanky bass response of Yume, loved everything else about it. Now, AAW A3H+ provides a similarly airy sound with a boosted strong bass, so I am pretty satisfied with it.


Bass bass bass, but you don't like the bass of the IE300? LOL Bass confused are ya?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The NX7 mkIII have amazingly clean, resolving, and quick bass response. The IE800 is slightly more present and deeper, with more subbass, but overall the dual CNT bass is pretty darned groovy for all genres.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Bass bass bass, but you don't like the bass of the IE300? LOL Bass confused are ya?


The only aspect of ie300 I do not hate is the bass, nothing else.

Also, what's your problem? Why are you so miffed that I hated ie300? Relax, enjoy your music on whatever you like. Don't get so worked up on another person's opinion on internet. Life's short, it'll be over before you know it...

_*So make the best of this test
And don't ask why
It's not a question
But a lesson learned in time*_

*It's something unpredictable
But in the end it's right
I hope you had the time of your life*

_Sincerely..._


----------



## cappuchino (May 18, 2021)

Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.

It looks like they're using new drivers. Not sure if I'll get sent a review unit to give you guys impressions. Will try.

The BAs look interesting. Can't say I've ever seen one in black/gold, or in any color other than silver for that matter.

Asked the rep for measurements. The actual ones and not the marketing material if there is one.












Link


----------



## OklahKekW

IEM chrome delete


----------



## igor0203

It was probably something like...

Product manager:
"We need to develop new driver which will be better than the old one"

Engineer:
"Sure, okay, we'll do it".
*paints in black and waits few months*
"Here, we developed this new driver"

Product manager:
"Wow this was fast, you did great job."

Marketing manager:
"New, upgraded generation of drivers used in our custom in ear monitors. Experience sound that you never experienced before"


----------



## baskingshark (May 18, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.
> 
> It looks like they're using new drivers. Not sure if I'll get sent a review unit to give you guys impressions. Will try.
> 
> ...



TBH, I'm not keeping my hopes up. Whenever KZ tried to breach the > $100 USD mark, eg KZ AS16, KZ ASX, they had generally bad reviews. Same applies to their eternal rivals TRN, their ~ $100 gear like TRN BA8 and TRN VX didn't get the best reviews. They are kings at the sub $50 bracket, but at the $100 bracket, there is much tougher competition against established big boys, and clientiele at that price bracket are not so forgiving.

Implementation and tuning are more important than the driver nuclear race. Sometimes less is more. Driver count is not the be all and end all. More drivers = more chance of crossover/coherency issues. I wouldn't even be surprised some of the BAs inside may not be soldered on due to QC issues.

But if you are getting one, let us know how it goes! I hope to be proven wrong and they finally can get a successful > $100 USD multidriver behemoth.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> TBH, I'm not keeping my hopes up. Whenever KZ tried to breach the > $100 USD mark, eg KZ AS16, KZ ASX, they had generally bad reviews. Same applies to their eternal rivals TRN, their ~ $100 gear like TRN BA8 and TRN VX didn't get the best reviews. They are kings at the sub $50 bracket, but at the $100 bracket, there is much tougher competition against established big boys, and clientiele at that price bracket are not so forgiving.
> 
> Implementation and tuning are more important than the driver nuclear race. Sometimes less is more. Driver count is not the be all and end all. More drivers = more chance of crossover/coherency issues. I wouldn't even be surprised some of the BAs inside may not be soldered on due to QC issues.
> 
> But if you are getting one, let us know how it goes! Maybe I'll eat my words if they can tune it well!


I also don't know why they released the AST. From what I've read, the ASX and ASF weren't successful models, to say the least. And then they release one with more BAs when they still haven't proven to the market that they can correctly tune a multi-BA IEM, basing on their recent releases.

I did ask the KZ rep for "real" measurements so that we at least have an idea of what it sounds like. Will post it here if I get the FR.

Not sure if I'll get a unit in.


----------



## baskingshark

cappuchino said:


> I did ask the KZ rep for "real" measurements so that we at least have an idea of what it sounds like. Will post it here if I get the FR.



A general rule of thumb is not to trust store provided graphs. They can lenghthen the axes to make graphs look very smooth! Will need a few brave souls to take one for the team and actually listen to it.


----------



## cappuchino (May 18, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> A general rule of thumb is not to trust store provided graphs. They can lenghthen the axes to make graphs look very smooth! Will need a few brave souls to take one for the team and actually listen to it.


I know 😂😅

That's why I asked her (KZ rep), to ask someone from the engineering, R&D or whoever measures the FR team for a pic of the actual graph of the AST if they have one. She said they do and so I'm waiting for it.

But if it looks too good to be true, is it possible to create the correct graph from a pic?

Because from the AST listing, that child-drawn FR looks "amazing." 😭😉


----------



## CK Moustache

baskingshark said:


> A general rule of thumb is not to trust store provided graphs. They can lenghthen the axes to make graphs look very smooth! Will need a few brave souls to take one for the team and actually listen to it.



While that's generally true about AliExpress graphs, the Knowledge Zenith AS10 and AS06 graphs on the AliExpress product pages were at least correct. Then again, these graphs seem to have been removed for some reason since I cannot find them anywhere on AliExpress anymore.

Anyway, so far the AS10 and AS06 (I really like both of mine) seem to be the only good BA-only Knowledge Zenith IEMs (and perheps also the BA10, but I don't like their design), as the frequency response measurements of their other BA-only releases so far don't really appeal to me. Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing AST measurements, and hope that they are tuned well, although I don't fully expect it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.
> 
> It looks like they're using new drivers. Not sure if I'll get sent a review unit to give you guys impressions. Will try.
> 
> ...



The 30095 strikes again! Don't know why KZ is so obsessed with these BAs. It's like KZ is married to them🤣


----------



## kmmbd

cappuchino said:


> Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.


I still have nightmares of their last two all BA releases (ASF/ASX) so yeah not holding my breath.


Barusu Lamperouge said:


> The 30095 strikes again! Don't know why KZ is so obsessed with these BAs. It's like KZ is married to them🤣


Probably got a room full of 30095 which they somehow gotta move by the end of the year. I feel at times those drivers aren't even making any sound. They're just there, waiting and watching, a silent guardian, a dark knight.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Probably got a room full of 30095 which they somehow gotta move by the end of the year. I feel at times those drivers aren't even making any sound. They're just there, waiting and watching, a silent guardian, a dark knight.



They're not making sounds? They are hiding inside the nozzle waiting to shoot a ton of sibilance at your eardrums!


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> They're not making sounds? They are hiding inside the nozzle waiting to shoot a ton of sibilance at your eardrums!


In the ASF/ASX duo the treble barely existed. I think KZ's solution to too much treble was simply muting the treble altogether. Cutting the head off to cure a headache. Never fails.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 18, 2021)

kmmbd said:


> I still have nightmares of their last two all BA releases (ASF/ASX) so yeah not holding my breath.
> 
> Probably got a room full of 30095 which they somehow gotta move by the end of the year. I feel at times those drivers aren't even making any sound. They're just there, waiting and watching, a silent guardian, a dark knight.





baskingshark said:


> They're not making sounds? They are hiding inside the nozzle waiting to shoot a ton of sibilance at your eardrums!



If we go by @saldsald 's experiments then they're there to cut/tame treble 🤣🤣 which ironically is not the IRL scenario. I think KZ is just taking piss at Chinese folks with higher spending power by giving them a $45-50 IEM at $100 as they're one of the bestsellers in the local market. Us foreigners, aren't important to them we probably amount to probably less than 10% of their sales.


----------



## Sundavor

I'm looking for new upgrades for my LZ-A4s does anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

cappuchino said:


> Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.
> 
> It looks like they're using new drivers. Not sure if I'll get sent a review unit to give you guys impressions. Will try.
> 
> ...


LOL!! Wait WHERE IS KZ EST! heard they are working on affordable EST IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

igor0203 said:


> It was probably something like...
> 
> Product manager:
> "We need to develop new driver which will be better than the old one"
> ...


Exactly what I thought. Marketing Manager certainly needs to learn vocabularies other than “upgrade”. We will see, if it’s just a repair or real fine tuning!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 18, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> The 30095 strikes again! Don't know why KZ is so obsessed with these BAs. It's like KZ is married to them🤣


They could hold account for cosignment with bellsing over certain period in development of 30095, I’ll say 3-5 years... So KZ gets exclusive distribution right with like 30% lower unit price, from how obsessed KZ to 30095, it makes me to think something other than engineering motives are behind, likely economic motives.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Sundavor said:


> I'm looking for new upgrades for my LZ-A4s does anyone have any good recommendations?


Any budget and sound preference?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 18, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Oh. my. god. 🤣 ~130 USD KZ AST, 12 BA per side.
> 
> It looks like they're using new drivers. Not sure if I'll get sent a review unit to give you guys impressions. Will try.
> 
> ...


Oh wait... that shop phrasing “STRONG BASS AND GREAT TREBLE” phrase is quite alarming of KZ V-shape.

Found Aliexpress KZ official shop also releases details.
US $128.02  40％ Off | KZ AST Headset 24 BA Units HIFI Bass In Ear Monitor balanced armature Earphones Noise Cancelling Earbuds Sport
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMCANLx





🤔 lower treble seemed got a spike around 5khz, then peaks off. Bass certainly got some bump like the one of Apple’s airpods pro. Ouch!! 12khz spike... I’m out. It’s gonna be shouty noisy pair if it has 12khz peak for my ear. I may try if AmazonUSA getsit, easy return.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 18, 2021)

There seems to be one 30095 in AST and tons (aka a special array) of 30019.
My main concern is the nozzle.
With wider nozzles not striangulating lower mids and treble - ASX are just amazing to me.


----------



## G777

Why do they need so many high frequency drivers? 🤔


----------



## Strifeff7 (May 18, 2021)

G777 said:


> Why do they need so many high frequency drivers? 🤔


to extract more details and instrument separation,
that's why manufacturer often use multiple driver to handle the high frequency,
bass, 1 driver is enough,
mid, maybe 2,
treble, as much as you can,

imagine this with a graph,



if you have more driver, you could tune the additional driver to only work in specific frequency to fill the dip/lack of energy in those area,
to get more details


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Mangird Tea:
Just arrived. Wow! Nice bass rolled flat tuning.
Out of box: 6BA+1DD, well expected good resolution, par with blessing2, A class.













slightly darker than pure flat E500. Not as dark as Weatone tuning. But it makes Tea a contender for laid back tuning.

one draw back is that the sound although being 6BA and neutral tuning, Tea lacks sound stage and the imaging is rather flat.

Tonality wise good, technicalities wise it runs behind the $300 competitors like Blessing2.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> to extract more details and instrument separation,
> that's why manufacturer often use multiple driver to handle the high frequency,
> bass, 1 driver is enough,
> mid, maybe 2,
> ...


It is still up to the tuning to make it good or bad.




Azul = 2 BA
ASX = 10 BA


----------



## drbluenewmexico (May 18, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> How them Reecho SG-03s treating you there. Dr. Blue?


Just put kbear 8 core graphene  enhanced cable on em. Very fluid now tone improved bass better controlled. Very coherent! DS strikes again!


----------



## IEMusic (May 18, 2021)

I’m still very pleased with the BA10, ZAX, and DQ6.   I wish KZ would take their successful models, and fine tune/update them well.  Newer, smoother sounding BAs for the BA10, and a faster, more detailed DD for the ZAX.  I’m not sure what specifically to improve upon on the DQ6, other than better drivers in general, for better technicalities?


----------



## IEMusic

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just put kbear 8 core graphemes enhanced cable on em. Very fluid now tone improved bass better controlled. Very coherent! DS strikes again!


@PhonoPhi, waiting on your reply.  😂😂


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m still very pleased with the BA10, ZAX, and DQ6.   I with KZ would take their successful models, and fine tune/update them well.  Newer, smoother sounding BAs for the BA10, and a faster, more detailed DD for the ZAX.  I’m not sure what specifically to improve upon on the DQ6, other than better drivers in general, for better technicalities?


I don't have any complaints about the DQ6 technicalities at the price it is. But if the upgrade is going to be more expensive, then better technicalities is always a welcome upgrade. What I think they should work on, is to remove the treble peaks.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just put kbear 8 core graphene  enhanced cable on em. Very fluid now tone improved bass better controlled. Very coherent! DS strikes again!





And I didn't even tell you about the graphene on the SG-03. We are on the same psychic wave Dr. Blue.


----------



## IEMusic

drbluenewmexico said:


> Just put kbear 8 core graphene  enhanced cable on em. Very fluid now tone improved bass better controlled. Very coherent! DS strikes again!





Dsnuts said:


> And I didn't even tell you about the graphene on the SG-03. We are on the same psychic wave Dr. Blue.


I really do like the looks and feel of this cable.   I also have the KBEAR 8 core version.  I’m currently using it with my Clair.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 18, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> @PhonoPhi, waiting on your reply.  😂😂


Are there any measurements to prove anything beyond subjective opinions?

Different people hear different things, especially while reviewing stuff, it is their business...


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Are there any measurements to prove anything beyond subjective opinions?
> 
> Different people hear different things, especially while reviewing stuff, it is their business...


Nope.

Just messing with ya.  I know the whole “graphene” cable thing is one of your pet peeves.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 18, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> Nope.
> 
> Just messing with ya.  I know the whole “graphene” cable thing is one of your pet peeves.


Me too 

The peeve of mine used to be the people "hearing cables", especially those "free samples", for a totally unbiased opinion. Then I gave up - caveat emperor 

Some irony is that I will get my "graphene" cable soon, I ordered a custom L-to-straight balanced interconnector and gave the freedom of choice to the cable manufacturer.
So now, when combined with my mighty blue cables, I will hardly even  need IEMs - just the jaw-dropping sound of cables alone, and I am sure that I will be able to express my subjective opinion so overpowerfully that the "resistance" will be so totally futile, boo-ha-ha


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Me too
> 
> The peeve of mine used to be the people "hearing cables", especially those "free samples", for a totally unbiased opinion. Then I gave up - caveat emperor
> 
> ...


I also think blue cables sound best, so very airy, but the graphite color of the “graphene“ cables are a close second.  They provide a nice grit to the music.

Again, kidding aside, it seems to be a very high quality cable, so I like it.

Very tempted by the SG-03, but I already have way too many IEMs.   I need to thin the herd.


----------



## Asakurai

AmericanSpirit said:


> 8 hours of listening into Yume, I glimpsed a hint of LCP driver like touch, switched to Azla Xelastec, boom! Finally some sense of bass.
> 
> decided to remove acoustic filter.
> Tools used:
> ...


might doin the same with my unit just for fun, looks like good upgrade since there is no peak in stock and probably won't result any peak either after taking off the filter

hmmm interesting, now waiting my yume come back (friend borrow it xD)


----------



## Sundavor

AmericanSpirit said:


> Any budget and sound preference?


I prefer a more bass-driven sound signature and one of the reasons why I liked the LZ-A4s was I was that I could customize it and change it around every now and again. 
Budget probably $200-$250 mark. 

I have a few iems and headphones in the higher end of the spectrum already ($1,000-$3,000), so I'm after a more casual pair where I can use whilst on the train and just something a bit different, as I've owned these for about 4ish years now.


----------



## cappuchino (May 19, 2021)

Contrary to my initial claims, the iBasso IT01X is not bright-neutral and nor have I never heard of the signature before.

I have. Or some form of it. And it starts with the letter V.

I don't know if this is burn-in or brain burn-in or some pseudoscience voodoo audiophile sonic magic but the bass of the IT01X is now more impactful than initial listen.

And so I wanted to determine why I really got weirded out by the signature. So different and yet similar. And then I stumbled upon this...








Graphs aren't everything but as no one has ever graphed the IT01X yet, this does give me an idea. They're not the same, but do share similarities. Also, that IT01X treble isn't stretched (with sweep; peaks and dips are about right). Bass also and goes deep (that bass drop on DNA 😍).

I am still using the same eartips and cable. It is still intense/lively sounding. It isn't V, V (if you get what I mean) because midrange doesn't sound recessed. And so, it is a mild-V.




*Does someone know of a way to transport the IT01X graph based on the pic?


----------



## peter123

Sundavor said:


> I prefer a more bass-driven sound signature and one of the reasons why I liked the LZ-A4s was I was that I could customize it and change it around every now and again.
> Budget probably $200-$250 mark.
> 
> I have a few iems and headphones in the higher end of the spectrum already ($1,000-$3,000), so I'm after a more casual pair where I can use whilst on the train and just something a bit different, as I've owned these for about 4ish years now.



LZ A7?


----------



## chickenmoon

cappuchino said:


> Contrary to my initial claims, the iBasso IT01X is not bright-neutral and nor have I never heard of the signature before.
> 
> I have. Or some form of it. And it starts with the letter V.
> 
> ...



The graph in the booklet seem to indicate this just another variation of the IT00/01 series. Look-up graphs of these and you will see more similarity than with the z1r.

I should get my IT01X tomorrow so you can expect a measurement before the end of the week (if indeed it arrives).


----------



## DoConor

Please help.  Reecho SG 03 or NF Audio NM2?


----------



## Sundavor

peter123 said:


> LZ A7?


I did think about getting them as a direct upgrade, but its a little out of my price range right now.


----------



## Dsnuts

DoConor said:


> Please help.  Reecho SG 03 or NF Audio NM2?


Build wise your going from all alluminum alloy metal shells to very hard plastic. So the NM2 is lighter in the ears. SG-03 is not all that heavy as it is alluminum however, If you have smaller ears I would go with the NM2 as the SG-03 while not a bigger shell it does have some bulk. If your a bass fan I would go with the SG-03.  if you dont care about a big sub bass the NM2 has some good linear bass with a slightly warmer tone.  

Titianum plated dynmic is surprisingly resolving on the SG-03. I think either one will be a nice buy it is just if you want a beefy sub bass with good balance vs a well balanced tuning with slightly less resolving treble and a smoother mids presentation and a more linear bass presentation vs the SG-03. 

If your a fan of that sub bass rumble. SG-03 all the way.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Note: Discontinued recently
KBEAR Believe:
As expected from Moondrop Aria, it is on similar vector, fast and rich, harmonious. Tempted to remove stock fabric acoustic filter..Still feel bass response is interfered.
A+ IEM for sure.
Will examine performance vs Moondrop Aria as I see they share same similarities, Believe does not have mid-range muffle problem that Aria suffers.


----------



## DoConor (May 19, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Build wise your going from all alluminum alloy metal shells to very hard plastic. So the NM2 is lighter in the ears. SG-03 is not all that heavy as it is alluminum however, If you have smaller ears I would go with the NM2 as the SG-03 while not a bigger shell it does have some bulk. If your a bass fan I would go with the SG-03.  if you dont care about a big sub bass the NM2 has some good linear bass with a slightly warmer tone.
> 
> Titianum plated dynmic is surprisingly resolving on the SG-03. I think either one will be a nice buy it is just if you want a beefy sub bass with good balance vs a well balanced tuning with slightly less resolving treble and a smoother mids presentation and a more linear bass presentation vs the SG-03.
> 
> If your a fan of that sub bass rumble. SG-03 all the way.


Thanks for the quick response.  I am on the smaller side of the ears.  I love my bass.  I have an E1DA 9038S (neutral and detailed) on the way, so what cable and tips can you advise me for this?  Thank you


----------



## KarmaPhala

Sundavor said:


> I prefer a more bass-driven sound signature and one of the reasons why I liked the LZ-A4s was I was that I could customize it and change it around every now and again.
> Budget probably $200-$250 mark.
> 
> I have a few iems and headphones in the higher end of the spectrum already ($1,000-$3,000), so I'm after a more casual pair where I can use whilst on the train and just something a bit different, as I've owned these for about 4ish years now.



I have lz-a4, if u want the same soundsig I would consider ISN H40 as an upgrade


----------



## Dsnuts

DoConor said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  I am on the smaller side of the ears.  I love my bass.  I have an E1DA 9038S (neutral and detailed) on the way, so what cable and tips can you advise me for this?  Thank you


Which phone. Both need different types of cables. More silver based for the SG-03 which will work with the NM2 as well. NM2 has good full bass end it is just dont have the same grunt the SG-03 but otherwise either one should do you just fine.  If your ears are smaller go with the NM2 it is a smaller shell in comparison.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 19, 2021)

DUNU Studio SA6:
-Sophistication. State-of-art comfortable tuning, as good as Anole VX
-Hard to decide Blessing2 or SA6. I still prefer Dusk by tiny bit over SA6 due to 3khz gain hit to my resonance spot, but for Blessing2 original vs SA6, I would say I may leaned toward SA6.
-my current scale for blessing2 is 87/100, Dusk 90/100, so SA6 would stay in between 88-89.
-I fall asleep when examining SA6! It’s that comfortable and smooth, yet engaging not boring at all!


----------



## cappuchino (May 19, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> The graph in the booklet seem to indicate this just another variation of the IT00/01 series. Look-up graphs of these and you will see more similarity than with the z1r.
> 
> I should get my IT01X tomorrow so you can expect a measurement before the end of the week (if indeed it arrives).


I just looked up the graphs of both the IT00 and IT01s. They do look similar to the IT01x graph from the manual. Is this iBasso's house sound?

Though in no way I am calling them warm/lush from the reviews I've watched in the past (Whirlwind tips, HUD100 MK2) 😝🤣 Midrange and treble sound intense/lively for me. Others might even hear it as aggressive. Might be because of the tips I'm using as well as source pairing (and low-medium listening volume).

Looking forward to your impressions on them as well as the graph 😁


EDIT: Tried finding pics of the graph in the manual of the IT01s. Found one in the reviews. Looks very, very identical to the IT01x. This might be the trickle-down phenomenon much like what Moondrop did with their IEMs. Tips and packaging are also the same, only different cables (and that extra pair of O-ring and narrow-bore tips).

@Layman1 , I hope it's okay to borrow your pic 😅 Thanks a lot!


----------



## cappuchino (May 19, 2021)

KZ AST raw graph.

Not gonna comment and let you guys decide... I am also not sure how to interpret it...


Though I did suggest to the KZ rep that they shouldn't cut the treble region like in this graph next time, if there'll be one... 😓


----------



## AmericanSpirit

cappuchino said:


> KZ AST raw graph.
> 
> Not gonna comment and let you guys decide... I am also not sure how to interpret it...
> 
> ...


11db of a roller coaster with 2khz /5khz/ 12khz peak, hmmm!! KZ house sound! It's gonna be a harsh one for me ear.

Looks like a W-shape to me.


----------



## WendyLi

Hi friends, KBEAR Neon is released now. Just grab the chance to enjoy $5 off, and then get it at US $44.99!! 

Neon is equipped with a single BA, Knowles 29689 imported form the U.S.. Want to have a more clearer and cleaner sound? Neon is designed for you! Cheers up!

Product link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.2.720b65ce3CrP0W


----------



## baskingshark

cappuchino said:


> KZ AST raw graph.
> 
> Not gonna comment and let you guys decide... I am also not sure how to interpret it...
> 
> ...




The 5 kHz area might be a shout fest. And then the treble just drops off a cliff after that?

The graph doesn't look very promising TBH. As per the common adage, graphs don't tell the full story, but they are kinda useful as a gatekeeper of sorts to know if the sound sig is gonna suit (or not suit) your preferences.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Mangird Tea:
> Just arrived. Wow! Nice bass rolled flat tuning.
> Out of box: 6BA+1DD, well expected good resolution, par with blessing2, A class.
> 
> ...


I must revisit Mangird Tea impression.

I did a quick test of Mangird Tea vs DUNU Studio SA6 as they both has 6BAs, with Tea an extra DD.

I had hard time pulling off the stock cable from Tea, but somehow managed with my finger’s minor injury..

Used SA6’a really nicely made cable for Tea, and same ear tips which I’m using for SA6, now Tea’s sound stage got improvement, sound coordination and positioning, as well as vector presentation/ sound momentum for significantly improved. It was Tea’s poor stock cable that’s limiting.

I may have to carefully examing Mangird Tea tomorrow vs SA6 & Blessing2 OG& Dsuk, as my current impression using same equipment with SA6 is quite positive.

Tea has good potentials.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 20, 2021)

Heart thumping news from Moondrop!

Post in thread 'Moondrop  in-ear monitors Impressions Thread'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16364714

Blessing2’s EST project now uses LCP dynamic driver which Moondrop Aria uses for bass.
It will be disrupting tribrids slamming into the crowds..
2EST(S-class tech if tuned right)+2x Softears MID BA(S-class mid driver all time) + LCP DD(S-class 95% of pure-beryllium level performance in cohesive bass) 
with blessing2 shell (S-class fit, Ymmv) . Tuned by Moondrop/Softears gifted engineer(They know what they are doing, S-class tuning skills)


----------



## Asakurai

AmericanSpirit said:


> I must revisit Mangird Tea impression.
> 
> I did a quick test of Mangird Tea vs DUNU Studio SA6 as they both has 6BAs, with Tea an extra DD.
> 
> ...


actually i favor tea more than Blessing 2 OG, and yes, tea stock cable is bad


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> actually i favor tea more than Blessing 2 OG, and yes, tea stock cable is bad


I can see why Tea only gets comme ci comme ca so-so rating, with stock cable it’s a pale average sounding IEM. What an oversight.


----------



## AlexCBSN

chickenmoon said:


> I've ordered the i88 Mini a couple days ago (along with a T5, IT01X, NA2+ & Jasper...), hopefully they are less peaky than the i88. I ordered a black version but it turned out it was unstocked so will get the silver instead.
> 
> Not sure why I bought all that, FOMO sickness probably, as I don't expect any of them to even remotely challenge the Turii.


Did you got the i88 mini? Looking into it, the i99 its actually quite impressive, even the packaging left me in awe


----------



## DoConor

Dsnuts said:


> Which phone. Both need different types of cables. More silver based for the SG-03 which will work with the NM2 as well. NM2 has good full bass end it is just dont have the same grunt the SG-03 but otherwise either one should do you just fine.  If your ears are smaller go with the NM2 it is a smaller shell in comparison.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## chickenmoon

AlexCBSN said:


> Did you got the i88 mini? Looking into it, the i99 its actually quite impressive, even the packaging left me in awe



I haven't got it yet, should be in tomorrow however if all goes as planned.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


>


My i88 sounds and measures much brighter and peakier than my i99.


----------



## AlexCBSN

RikudouGoku said:


>


I hit the purchase button like 25 min ago, and now looking at that graph just made me smile 

The i99 actually has this “Cavernous” like effect that i find addictive, it seriously was a massive surprise, mids are quite spectacular.

The i88 mini just sounded too good, the LPC driver its something noteworthy. 



chickenmoon said:


> I haven't got it yet, should be in tomorrow however if all goes as planned.


Awesome! I went with linsoul, hoping to get the black and red colored


----------



## chickenmoon

AlexCBSN said:


> I hit the purchase button like 25 min ago, and now looking at that graph just made me smile
> 
> The i99 actually has this “Cavernous” like effect that i find addictive, it seriously was a massive surprise, mids are quite spectacular.
> 
> ...



I ordered from Linsoul too but had to change to silver to get it fast. Black looks much nicer.

Aune Jasper, iBasso IT01X and Final E500 have just arrived.


----------



## AlexCBSN

chickenmoon said:


> I ordered from Linsoul too but had to change to silver to get it fast. Black looks much nicer.
> 
> Aune Jasper, iBasso IT01X and Final E500 have just arrived.


Damn, hope to get mine in black.


----------



## cappuchino

chickenmoon said:


> I ordered from Linsoul too but had to change to silver to get it fast. Black looks much nicer.
> 
> Aune Jasper, iBasso IT01X and Final E500 have just arrived.


Requesting for the IT01x to be opened first 😂


----------



## chickenmoon

AlexCBSN said:


> Damn, hope to get mine in black.



They emailed me about black not been stocked yet after I ordered it. I didn't want to wait so I changed to silver.


----------



## chickenmoon

cappuchino said:


> Requesting for the IT01x to be opened first 😂



That I did but listening to Jasper first.

All I can say about IT01X for now is that it has differently shaped and much smaller shells than IT00/01/01s.


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> That I did but listening to Jasper first.
> 
> All I can say about IT01X for now is that it has differently shaped and much smaller shells than IT00/01/01s.


How is the Aune Jasper turning out?


----------



## chickenmoon

Ace Bee said:


> How is the Aune Jasper turning out?


Seems like a nice/decent set so far.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> KZ AST raw graph.
> 
> Not gonna comment and let you guys decide... I am also not sure how to interpret it...
> 
> ...



Whoa this is KZ through and through. The holy trinity of treble peaks is making me lose confidence very quickly. Although these graphs maybe indicative but I feel IRL experience will be similar to what graphs are implying. Unless KZ is dampening treble significantly using foam in the nozzle or via eartips bundled in.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 20, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Whoa this is KZ through and through. The holy trinity of treble peaks is making me lose confidence very quickly. Although these graphs maybe indicative but I feel IRL experience will be similar to what graphs are implying. Unless KZ is dampening treble significantly using foam in the nozzle or via eartips bundled in.


Actuall, narrow nozzles attenuate a lot.
The attenuatuon is tip-and ear- dependent.
Narrow nozzles actually limit compatible tips by their imposed limitations.

Also in ASX, one of the sound guides were partially blocked by the rim of nozzles...

So 24-BA development project for a fairly reasonable price?
Not now,  I actually picked few A10s on sale for this purpose.
Waiting for more functional IEMs, KZ/CCA, EST/planar betta/gamma testing - I am in


----------



## baskingshark (May 20, 2021)

I just got a Tanchjim Tanya, self purchased unit from the Yaotiger Aliexpress shop with a slight discount.

This is I think the cheapest Tanchjim IEM so far, retailing at $22 USD on most Aliexpress shops.




Accessories wise, not too shaby for the price, comes with 2 sets of eartips, velvet carry bag, spare filters.
One set of eartips has a wider nozzle bore, this one boosts the upper frequencies. The other set of eartips with narrower bore boost the bass.



The Tanya is a bullet shaped IEM, meant to be worn cable down. Sadly, the cables are non detachable, but they are quite supple and not tangly, and there's a strain relief. This is not the noodle thin, non strain relief reinforced type of cable that makes your heart drop (looking at you Final E3000, cough cough), I think it looks and feels quite durable. Would have preferred if it was MMCX as least, but I won't beat this area with a stick, since it is a $20ish USD set, and some of the pricier Tanchjim products do not have detachable cables too -> also looking at you, Tanchjim Cora!!

As per most cable down + non detachable design, there's some microphonics unfortunately, but not that bad. The cable is also quite long, so no worries like the Sony MH755 where the too short cable mandates that you can't move too far from the source.

The Tanya is very light and well fitting, very comfortable, as of the time of writing, I've used it for about 1.5 hours to put it thru its paces, no discomfort for me.

Strangely, the Tanya didn't come with any L/R markings to let us know which side is which, but there's a small dot on the strain relief insertion area (into the IEM) to denote that this is the left earpiece. This dot thing seems to be some relic design that I've encountered in some old school Japanese IEMs!

As for* isolation*, it is below average, as per the open backed design, but this design does aid in soundstage, which we will discuss below, so it is a double edged sword.

The Tanya is rather difficult to *drive*, despite its onpaper specs of sensitivity of 112 dB and resistance of 16 ohms. In fact, it sounds meh from a lower powered smartphone, and scales nicely when amped. I mean, you can get sound from a lower powered gear, but it can't sing. Ie soundstage, dynamics, microdetails are lost when it isn't amped. When underpowered, the bass bleeds quite a fair bit and music sounds congested. I tried the Tanya originally with the Shanling Q1 DAP and the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro at 2V power (with a 3.5 mm adapter), it sounded a bit mushy and overly thick. On amping this set with the Topping L30 amp, then the veil kind of lifted and I'm glad to report that this set can scale with power, and the bass can be quite clean when amped. Of course that brings us to the question of whether one should pair a $20 USD IEM with a more expensive amp, is that putting the cart before the horse?

On to the sound, OOTB, this is a* warm neutral set*. Tuning is towards laid back and analoguish. I think the keyword to describe this set is *"lush"*. It is a non analytical set, and is a set suited to chill back and enjoy music.
Tonality is very good, maybe there's a slight upper mids peak around the 3 kHz region, but nothing too shouty or hot there for my tolerances -> in contrast, I couldn't use the Moondrop SSR for more than 5 minutes due to the icepeak 3 kHz spike on it.

*Timbral accuracy* on the Tanchjim Tanya is excellent, very good for vocals and acoustic instrument lovers. I think it has one of the best timbre I've heard in a $20ish USD set, it may even edge the fabled BLON BL-03 in the timbre department (will do some A/B testing to verify this).

The Tanya is mid*bass* focused. There's a subbass rolloff, but there's a tickle of rumble called for when the deepest bass registers are played. As discussed, when underpowered, the midbass smears and bleeds, but on amping the bass tightens quite a fair bit. The Tanya doesn't have the most textured bass unfortunately. *Mids* are thick and lush and this gives quite a lot of body to music. This may overly too thick for some, so it can be a pro or con, but those that like the analoguish sound will like it. The rest of the mids are slightly depressed until it rises and peaks at the 3ish kHz region, and then the *treble* after that tails off. There's no sibilance on this set, so it is a rather treble safe set. Vocals are forward in this set due to the peak at the upper mids, but on some shouty tracks, I did not find that the Tanya is fatiguing or shouty for me.

On to *technicalities*, soundstage is above average in all 3 directions, as per the open backed design. Probably some multi BA/hybrid sets at this price bracket will trump it in technicalities, but the Tanya's layering is very good for this price bracket, haven't heard this in a $20ish IEM before. Imaging and instrument separation are above average, I felt it can cope with busy passages of music when amped. However, details are not the best, as per the analoguish signature, so as discussed, it isn't a set for analytical listening, but just to chill and appreciate music.

Will do some burn in and A/B testing with other budget single DD sets like the BLON BL-03 and Final E3000. From initial listening, I think it sort of retains the timbre and analoguish feel of the BLON BL-03, but fixes the midbass bloat and poor fit of the BLON BL-03. Indeed, it may be cheaper than the BLON BL-03, as most folks need to run thru hoops to get aftermarket longer nozzles +/- cables to secure a better fit on the BLON BL-03.



*TLDR:*
Warm neutral set with good tonality and timbre. Lush sound signature. Needs amping to scale better. Good budget set to sit back and chill, not for analytical listening.


----------



## jant71 (May 20, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I just got a Tanchjim Tanya, self purchased unit from the Yaotiger Aliexpress shop with a slight discount.
> 
> This is I think the cheapest Tanchjim IEM so far, retailing at $22 USD on most Aliexpress shops.
> 
> Strangely, the Tanya didn't come with any L/R markings to let us know which side is which, but there's a small dot on the strain relief insertion area (into the IEM) to denote that this is the left earpiece. This dot thing seems to be some relic design that I've encountered in some old school Japanese IEMs!



Dude, not some relic design or just Japanese.  It is for the blind people who can't tell right and left from markings.


----------



## ehjie (May 20, 2021)

(ctto) screen grab fr. twitter feed...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> I just got a Tanchjim Tanya, self purchased unit from the Yaotiger Aliexpress shop with a slight discount.
> 
> This is I think the cheapest Tanchjim IEM so far, retailing at $22 USD on most Aliexpress shops.
> 
> ...


Mine coming thru 4px probably 1 week more, and that’s a good news!

I had no idea when ordering Tanya of what kind of sound it would be but warm neutral will be very good comparative reference vs Final E500👍


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I just got a Tanchjim Tanya, self purchased unit from the Yaotiger Aliexpress shop with a slight discount.
> 
> This is I think the cheapest Tanchjim IEM so far, retailing at $22 USD on most Aliexpress shops.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions. Look forward to your detailed review later on. It looks closer to Tancijm's house sound. How does it fare against Sony MH series, if you own any of them? Would like to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just did a cross-reference going over for sub $1k beasts.


----------



## baskingshark

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Thanks for your impressions. Look forward to your detailed review later on. It looks closer to Tancijm's house sound. How does it fare against Sony MH series, if you own any of them? Would like to hear your thoughts on them.



Of the Sony MH series, I only have the MH755.

The Tanya beats the MH755 in technicalities and timbre. Tonally, the MH755 is quite closed to harman tuned, and I do find the MH755 a bit shoutier in the upper mids area, especially at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). 

Sony MH755 also has a crap super short and highly microphonic cable. Both sets are non detachable, but at least the Tanya's cable seems to be longer, less microphonic and thicker. I think legit Sony MH755s are very hard to find nowadays, lots of fakes floating around in the market, so getting your hands on a non fake set is not an easy task.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 20, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just did a cross-reference going over for sub $1k beasts.


Will add Mangrid Tea later, the lukewarm rating for Tea was mainly due to its poor made stock cable that makes Tea so pale and plain /flat narrow ranged. I rolled like 10 cables ranging from PW Audio’s super high-end to Tripowin Zonie, Tea matches very well with Linsoul’s LSC08.


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Will add Mangrid Tea later, the lukewarm rating for Tea was mainly due to its poor made stock cable that makes Tea so pale and plain /flat narrow ranged. I rolled like 10 cables ranging from PW Audio’s super high-end to Tripowin Zonie, Tea matches very well with Linsoul’s LSC08.


I look forward to more of your thoughts regarding the Tea. I recently purchased the ThieAudio Legacy 5 instead of the Tea. I figured either would give me a laid-back, musical soundprint. To some degree I went with the L5 because $50 then could go toward a PAC480. I am loving my L5!


----------



## Dsnuts

I was told the PAC480 might go back up to $100. I am pretty sure that is an intro price they got going on for them. I think it is easily comparable to Penons $100 plus cables. It is like the copper equivalent to their thicker 8 cored OS849 cable which happens to be their most popular cable.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Of the Sony MH series, I only have the MH755.
> 
> The Tanya beats the MH755 in technicalities and timbre. Tonally, the MH755 is quite closed to harman tuned, and I do find the MH755 a bit shoutier in the upper mids area, especially at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).
> 
> Sony MH755 also has a crap super short and highly microphonic cable. Both sets are non detachable, but at least the Tanya's cable seems to be longer, less microphonic and thicker. I think legit Sony MH755s are very hard to find nowadays, lots of fakes floating around in the market, so getting your hands on a non fake set is not an easy task.


thank you for your impressions, i will get a pair


----------



## Ace Bee

A desperate appeal:

Can anyone provide me the following album in 16/44 or higher FLAC/WAV/APE file?

*Kirsty MacColl:  Desperate Characters (1981)



*


----------



## GearMe

Ace Bee said:


> A desperate appeal:
> 
> Can anyone provide me the following album in 16/44 or higher FLAC/WAV/APE file?
> 
> ...


Well, for $299 you'd have to be desperate 

...but here's a 'like new' CD for sale

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kirsty-MacColl-Desperate-Character-UK-CD-album-1981-2012/917647203


----------



## Ace Bee

GearMe said:


> Well, for $299 you'd have to be desperate
> 
> ...but here's a 'like new' CD for sale
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Kirsty-MacColl-Desperate-Character-UK-CD-album-1981-2012/917647203


I wish I was in USA...want a digital copy, not a physical copy.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Of the Sony MH series, I only have the MH755.
> 
> The Tanya beats the MH755 in technicalities and timbre. Tonally, the MH755 is quite closed to harman tuned, and I do find the MH755 a bit shoutier in the upper mids area, especially at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).
> 
> Sony MH755 also has a crap super short and highly microphonic cable. Both sets are non detachable, but at least the Tanya's cable seems to be longer, less microphonic and thicker. I think legit Sony MH755s are very hard to find nowadays, lots of fakes floating around in the market, so getting your hands on a non fake set is not an easy task.


That makes sense. I have MH750 and MH1 which are in a way similarly tuned to MH755.

Thanks for your impressions. I guess I will take a punt on them just to see where they stack up with my budget DD collection. $24 although is a bit steep for fixed cable IEM but I want to check out the fabled Tancijm signature which is supposedly an inspiration for BL03.


----------



## LostnAmerica (May 21, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> That makes sense. I have MH750 and MH1 which are in a way similarly tuned to MH755.
> 
> Thanks for your impressions. I guess I will take a punt on them just to see where they stack up with my budget DD collection. $24 although is a bit steep for fixed cable IEM but I want to check out the fabled Tancijm signature which is supposedly an inspiration for BL03.


----------



## LostnAmerica

Greetings Barasu, I have a "spare" of an authentic MH-755 (+ a spare of the SBH-24 BT receiver with an authentic pair of the same), if you're interested.  If so,  PM me.
Cheers


----------



## feverfive

^^^ Heh, a legit MH755 was like a sort of personal unicorn of mine a couple years ago.  Never could land one.


----------



## LostnAmerica (May 21, 2021)

Me too (the unicorn deal), just I did find some "good" ones and have an extra set or two...btw, I pm'd you on your cable, I do want them...


----------



## IEMusic

AmericanSpirit said:


> Will add Mangrid Tea later, the lukewarm rating for Tea was mainly due to its poor made stock cable that makes Tea so pale and plain /flat narrow ranged. I rolled like 10 cables ranging from PW Audio’s super high-end to Tripowin Zonie, Tea matches very well with Linsoul’s LSC08.


I found the Tea to be remarkably cable sensitive, and thus I had to cable roll a lot with it.  You should also try a 20Ohm impedance adapter with it.  I’m curious what you think of it with the adapter.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 21, 2021)

Moondrop’s Blessing-EST, they called it “Variations” is expected to be released  “maybe next month”. Get ready👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

IEMusic said:


> I found the Tea to be remarkably cable sensitive, and thus I had to cable roll a lot with it.  You should also try a 20Ohm impedance adapter with it.  I’m curious what you think of it with the adapter.


Totally agree, Tea has high sensitivity for cable’s tastes and probably due to its sensitivity & neutral signature, quad  sonion Midrange could also be the factor. Very very cable sensitive, I could almost use it as cable benchmarking reference. Thanks! Will try!


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Totally agree, Tea has high sensitivity for cable’s tastes and probably due to its sensitivity & neutral signature, *quad  sonion Midrange *could also be the factor. Very very cable sensitive, I could almost use it as cable benchmarking reference. Thanks! Will try!


Is there anything better than Sonion mids? I have not found it in mid-fi and lower price points.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

H T T said:


> Is there anything better than Sonion mids? I have not found it in mid-fi and lower price points.


Softears-MID👍 I’m suspecting those Softears proprietary MIDs are customized Sonion BA though😂 
Tea’s quad Sonion Mid is something! But I’ll give credit SA6 a better hand of sound making, but maybe that might be Sonion vented AcuPass dual bass BA’s contributions..


----------



## TEKKU

baskingshark said:


> I just got a Tanchjim Tanya, self purchased unit from the Yaotiger Aliexpress shop with a slight discount.
> 
> This is I think the cheapest Tanchjim IEM so far, retailing at $22 USD on most Aliexpress shops.
> 
> ...


Very spot on.. I've bought the Tanya  specifically for its easy drivability cuz I don't like using a dongle in phone but I was wrong.. It does need a little bit of power to shine..


----------



## kmmbd

Moondrop Aria vs BLON BL-05S​
Many have asked me for a comparison between the BLON BL-05S and Moondrop Aria 2, so I've decided to pit them against each other and see which one comes out at top.

In terms of build, the Aria 2 wins simply because of a more agreeable color, though I'm lately finding the BL-05S less of a turn-off. The stock accessories are also super-terrible on the BLON so Moondrop gets an easy win here. Comfort/isolation is also better on the Aria 2.

Now, let's get into the sound.

The BL-05S has more focus on clarity vs the Aria 2 with a more prominent upper-midrange presence. The bass suffers on the BL-05S as a result with the Aria 2 having a superior bass response. In fact, the improvement in bass alone warrants an upgrade to the Aria 2 if you're using BL-05S and need more "thump" in the lows. In the mids, I find the BL-05S to be better for female vocals and electric guitars. Treble also has more sparkle on the BL-05S though cymbals can sound a bit splashy at times on the BL-05S (which the Aria 2 avoids). Timbre is better on the Aria 2, so is soundstage width and height and the overall dynamics. Stage depth and imaging, however, is better on the BL-05S, so is the separation (surprisingly so).

It's quite ironic that the BL-05S, despite being half as costly, is besting the Aria 2 in a few technical aspects (mainly imaging and separation). However, I find the Aria 2 an easier listen with far superior comfort/isolation and of course: bass. I can also see many getting both these IEMs to cover all bases (Aria 2 when you need a more smooth listen, BL-05S for the metal/rock sessions).


----------



## jmwant

Questyle released it's first USB dac-amp, the M12. It's equipped with ES9281AC dac and intelligent impedance detection. 

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/questyle-m12-latest-mqa-portable-dac-amp-available-now


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> A desperate appeal:
> 
> Can anyone provide me the following album in 16/44 or higher FLAC/WAV/APE file?
> 
> ...


I got it in FLAC, but you'll have to renounce your disdain for the IE300 in exchange for a trade LOL hahahaha


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I g


feverfive said:


> ^^^ Heh, a legit MH755 was like a sort of personal unicorn of mine a couple years ago.  Never could land one.


i got one. rarely use it. Now they did improve when i bought a upgrade extension cable for it, but still, it's middle of the road Sony house sound, but not bad. just the opposite, it's good.


----------



## r31ya (May 22, 2021)

feverfive said:


> ^^^ Heh, a legit MH755 was like a sort of personal unicorn of mine a couple years ago.  Never could land one.


There are plenty who sell "MH755" in my place but i have no idea which one is real. So its no go for me.
Some even sold with MMCX mod.

heh, QKZ VK4 who is also very well praised for its tonality by Crinacle also famed for its quality issues and difference in sound per unit.
Again, i have no idea on which sound supposed to be right, so yeah also, no go.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I got it in FLAC, but you'll have to renounce your disdain for the IE300 in exchange for a trade LOL hahahaha


😂😂🤣🤣 na man, I'd rather listen to YouTube, but I can't change my perception!


----------



## dw1narso (May 22, 2021)

Someone post this on Qudelix thread..

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/post-16369085

This could be very, very interesting development...

EDIT: fix the link...


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the TRI Starshines is up:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starshine.25172/


----------



## morndewey

Just ordered two XINHS cables on sale via Ali—
Single crystal core copper plated gold, 8 strand & 8 cores silver and single crystal copper mixed braid—
The latter recommended by @RikudouGoku. But the latter has me confused as Xinhs not listed as manufact, none listed?


----------



## RikudouGoku

morndewey said:


> Just ordered two XINHS cables on sale via Ali—
> Single crystal core copper plated gold, 8 strand & 8 cores silver and single crystal copper mixed braid—
> The latter recommended by @RikudouGoku. But the latter has me confused as Xinhs not listed as manufact, none listed?


Link?

Some of their cables arent listed and you have to ask for them as a custom cable.


----------



## morndewey (May 22, 2021)

deleted


----------



## morndewey (May 22, 2021)

US $31.73  26％ Off | 8 cores  pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid headphone upgrade cable  For SE846 SE535  UE900S ED12 TRN V80 V20
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLvnB9f


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Moondrop Sparks:
OOTB, this immeasuately become my favorite TWS over airpods pro.
-Wide diffusion field
-cohesive overall tonality
-bright neutral with slight bass floor lifted, not harman level. 
-3-4khz area is a bit bright with a good consequence of vocal transparency. 
-Not offensive bright to my standard, it’s about same as Sennheiser’s HD560S class. 
-For extra $5, you a nice leather case with 水月雨 Moondrop kanji icon. 

-piano sounds very welcoming on Sparks. Especially nocturnal type slow and mellow one.
-comes variety of ear tips(regular silicone, bass boost thin skin, form, AND shorter tips)


----------



## RikudouGoku

morndewey said:


> Just ordered two XINHS cables on sale via Ali—
> Single crystal core copper plated gold, 8 strand & 8 cores silver and single crystal copper mixed braid—
> The latter recommended by @RikudouGoku. But the latter has me confused as Xinhs not listed as manufact, none listed?





morndewey said:


> US $31.73  26％ Off | 8 cores  pure silver and single crystal copper mixed braid headphone upgrade cable  For SE846 SE535  UE900S ED12 TRN V80 V20
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLvnB9f


Oh, thats cable A1. Im not really sure I get your question, but that is made by XINHS. XINHS doesnt mention their own brand name in the marketing description/pictures, but it is by them. (this particular cable was designed by me though.  )


----------



## morndewey

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh, thats cable A1. Im not really sure I get your question, but that is made by XINHS. XINHS doesnt mention their own brand name in the marketing description/pictures, but it is by them. (this particular cable was designed by me though.  )


Wow. That’s awesome. Thanks for confirmation. Can’t wait to try—about six weeks worth (of waiting)


----------



## RikudouGoku

morndewey said:


> Wow. That’s awesome. Thanks for confirmation. Can’t wait to try—about six weeks worth (of waiting)


Yeah, it sure looks awesome.




(cable A1 = 30 usd)


vs 





(cable A5 = 185 usd)


----------



## jwbrent

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, it sure looks awesome.
> 
> 
> (cable A1 = 30 usd)
> ...



Looks like the qdc cable that comes with the VX.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> Looks like the qdc cable that comes with the VX.


How do you like the _Shichiku.Kangen?_


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How do you like the _Shichiku.Kangen?_



I’m still burning it in, but I anticipate this may be my favorite in my collection from both a performance perspective as well as an aesthetic one. 👍


----------



## dharmasteve (May 23, 2021)

Just ordered the XINHS HIFI Audio Store pure silver, pure copper cable MMCX 4.4mm. I'm going to use it with the BGVP NS9, which I find a really top notch IEM. Some write good reviews, some write poor reviews. My set are exceptionally good, and are my go to set along with the LZ A7. I hope the cable even makes it better to my ears than the good stock cable.


----------



## Audio Fun (May 23, 2021)

Hey guys,
I would like to share my first impression on the Aria. Firstly, I am not even a fan of the Starfiled, I find out it is lack of cohesiveness, and also too mids focus for my taste, straight into the point, the Aria is better than starfiled in any aspect IMO.

The bass is more controlled and engaging than starfiend, with slightly more mid bass allow it to produced touch a warmth in the midrange, which make it more pleasing to listen to. The treble don’t have much different, probably a little more laid back on Aria. The soundstage is wider and also slightly deeper on Aria. In my opinion this is the best Moondrop IEMs single DD I ever tried, a part from illumination, haven’t heard it yet.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

jwbrent said:


> Looks like the qdc cable that comes with the VX.


Indeed, I may try that cable if PWA’s copper28 v2(music sanctuary just contacted me the product is discontinued so they will ship Satin Audio’s similar product) Satin Audio’s copper cable doesn’t fit VX for balanced.




For headfiers
MTM Audio still has regular 2pin and MMCX model stock, I ordered 2pin from them, qdc finish from Music Sanctuary. If interested, that will be last 2pin/MMCX stocks.

https://www.mtmtaudio.com/products/...one-upgrade-cable?_pos=2&_sid=c9780cc70&_ss=r


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

Audio Fun said:


> Hey guys,
> I would like to share my first impression on the Aria. Firstly, I am not even a fan of the Starfiled, I find out it is lack of cohesiveness, and also too mids focus for my taste, straight into the point, the Aria is better than starfiled in any aspect IMO.
> 
> The bass is more controlled and engaging than starfiend, with slightly more mid bass allow it to produced touch a warmth in the midrange, which make it more pleasing to listen to. The treble don’t have much different, probably a little more laid back on Aria. The soundstage is wider and also slightly deeper on Aria. In my opinion this is the best Moondrop IEMs single DD I ever tried, a part from illumination, haven’t heard it yet.


I highly suggest try this, and replace stock cable, I spent 150 hours to find the source of incoherency of Aria, as one of first pre-order guy, I’m pretty sure I payed with Aria the most.









with Stock cable & stock dumper filter (outer hex shape iron filter) attached, Aria fails to 70/100 B-. Which KB EAR Larks$26 scores higher. With that stock cable changed and filter removed (&with 100 hours of manufacturer guided burn-in; many users reported noticeable change) 81/100 A-. It is a fist A- IEM for sub $100 which surpasses its higher grade siblings Starfield $129 75/100 B, and KXXS $179 78/100 B+.

A grade is very high as I only put blessing2, Recabled Mangird Tea(again this sounds very poor like Aria with stock cable), TRI Starsea, KBEar Believe in the same class.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 24, 2021)

Audio Fun said:


> Hey guys,
> I would like to share my first impression on the Aria. Firstly, I am not even a fan of the Starfiled, I find out it is lack of cohesiveness, and also too mids focus for my taste, straight into the point, the Aria is better than starfiled in any aspect IMO.
> 
> The bass is more controlled and engaging than starfiend, with slightly more mid bass allow it to produced touch a warmth in the midrange, which make it more pleasing to listen to. The treble don’t have much different, probably a little more laid back on Aria. The soundstage is wider and also slightly deeper on Aria. In my opinion this is the best Moondrop IEMs single DD I ever tried, a part from illumination, haven’t heard it yet.


I love Aria as well, it really great IEM for $80.


As for this 100 hours "burn in" - I have a hard time getting it as a consumer.
If it is crucial - then manufacturers should do it in controlled setting; it can also greatly help with the quality control, unit variations, etc.

My Aria sounded good right from the package (minus unusable to me tips and plugging a balanced cable).
Indeed very noticeable changes in the first 3-5 hours, and not sure how much changes after...

If "100 hours" is an added clause to say or "you did not burn it for X hours", so you need to listen more before you can tell for sure - it does not sound right to me....

It reminds me each time that  I have Fiio F5 (if someone remembers), I did not find F5 any exciting and did not listen to it more than 10-20 minutes for the last three years. Perhaps, I should "thoroughly burn it" and enjoy - after all it was highly rated by the reviewers back then, those experienced reviewers


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (May 24, 2021)

So I was in a shopping mood, and went around trying to check as many pairs as shops here allowed. Here are some of them:

*Sennheiser IE 300*

Pros: surprising better build than IE 400 Pro, sounds cleaner, clearer and slightly more extended. Much better bass.
Cons: mid is a bit thin
*Moondrop Blessing 2*

Pros: very agreeable tonality, very good mid details, more versatile than IE 300
Cons: bass is too soft, and treble could do with more extension
*SeeAudio Yume*

Pros: sounds like Blessing 2, maybe a bit fuller
Cons: Slightly less clarity than Blessing 2, but with a lower price to match
*Moondrop Aria*

Pros: smooth
Cons: boring and soft
*Fiio FD5*

Pros: decent technical abilities, very good build
Cons: boring, and bass was not tactile
*Whizzer HE-01*

Pros: much better clarity than any other Whizzer (and I have auditioned most of them), certainly a looker
Cons: still boring, but less than Aria
*TRN TA1*

Pros: inoffensive tonality, decent technical abilities
Cons: ordinary sound, nothing memorable

*Tanchjim Tanya*

Pros: surprising technical abilities given the price, wide soundstage despite the small drivers, Harman-inspired but is better than Sony MH755, Tanchjim Cora and dare I say Aria
Con: some midbass bleed, soft sound but not as soft as Aria
*Stax SRS-002 mk2*

Pros: smoothest sound I ever heard, very fast drivers with excellent details, with open-back headphone soundstage
Cons: not Harman so the tonality is less exciting (flat bass)
*Skullcandy Dime*

Pros: very good Harman-ish tonality
Cons: volume level is a bit limited
*CCA CC1*

Pros: looks good
Cons: still unmistakably KZ sound (piercing treble)
The shops also had Sennheiser IE 100 Pro, Dunu SA6, Dunu EST112, Moondrop S8, Thieaudio Excalibur and Thieaudio Monarch, all of which were 'sealed' so I could not try.

At the end of the day, I took home the SRS-002 mk2, Tanya, and backordered Shure KSE1200. Can't get the electrostatic sound out of my head.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So I was in a shopping mood, and went around trying to check as many pairs as shops here allowed. Here are some of them:
> 
> *Sennheiser IE 300*
> 
> ...


Good to hear Tanya is something worth attention. I feel same for blessing2, the pros for midrange, cons for boring bass&treble. Well, Yume is two grade down compared to blessing2 in terms of technicalities , it’s more than slight,  I’d refer significant downgrade though. I own both and listened both extensively. yume tonality 85/100, technicality 65/100.

If you like blessing2’s softear-MID BA tonality, they will release 2EST+2 Softears MID+LCP Bass(Aria’s) next month.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.tinhifi.com/blog/the-show-2021-tinhifi-presents-new-products-1

Maybe they get the P2+ right this time?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.tinhifi.com/blog/the-show-2021-tinhifi-presents-new-products-1
> 
> Maybe they get the P2+ right this time?



I would regard it as not a good thing to have to release a new tuning for T5 and P2+ so soon after their original release. Perhaps reviews for these 2 Tin products weren't the best from what I've seen. But at least they didn't do a stealth retune without informing consumers, that is a greater bugbear in my book.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I would regard it as not a good thing to have to release a new tuning for T5 and P2+ so soon after their original release. Perhaps reviews for these 2 Tin products weren't the best from what I've seen. But at least they didn't do a stealth retune without informing consumers, that is a greater bugbear in my book.


...has it even been a month since the T5 came out though?


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for a really good IEM with a natural sound, beautiful design, and excellent support from Linsoul Audio, the THIEAUDIO Legacy 4 should be your guy! 

I made a full written review about them, great price / performance ration, good comfort, and I was really pleased with the entire package~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/05/thieaudio-legacy-4-iems-the-perfectionistic-midranger.html


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> ...has it even been a month since the T5 came out though?


Maybe it is a resin version. Heard they are heavy b*tches!


----------



## tgx78

Tansio Mirai Spark has arrived and it sounds amazing. Crystal clear and reference like sound signature. It is picking up a very slight EMI noise from the 9038S but not really audible when music is playing.  Timbre is quite shockingly good. I would guesstimate it is near the 3DT level which is awesome considering the Spark has 4xEST + 7BA configuration. More to come..


----------



## tgx78 (May 25, 2021)

I was listening to the IER-Z1R before Spark arrived today. The mellow violin sound of the Z1R that I had heard before was strongly engraved in my ears, so I first listened to Shostakovich and Vivaldi’s Violin Concerto with Spark. The former is played by Ibragimova and the latter by Biondi, and the tune and tone are contrasting.



In conclusion, Spark faithfully reproduces the characteristics of each player's performance and timbre. The sound of Ibragimova is not only sharp and high in tension, but it is also convincing for the awesome sound that squeezes out. On the other hand, Biondi’s solo is bright and mellow, and the contrast between the wetness of the bass and the brilliance of the mid-high range is vivid. Even if the 4 low frequency BAs are stacked one above the other, the movement of the low-pitched musical instrument is responsive, and there is no overhang in the PRaT of the fast-paced movement.

Tansio Mirai’s earphones have a reputation for bringing out the expression of the music in a particularly vivid and bright manner and it continues the trend with the spark here.

When listening to the 4th movement from “Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11” conducted by Stokowsky, the large number of instruments that fill the stage is visualized, and a massive and dynamic swing rushes in and out. Even if the sense of volume increases, the sense of resolution and speed are similarly scaled up, and the sense of stability of stereo imaging is also exceptional. Even if a percussion instrument or a low string strikes a ferocious fortissimo, the sound image does not blur, and the entire orchestra synchronizes to create a strong rhythm.

There is no doubt at all that classical music is the most demanding style of music to play for the earphones. The massive soundstage, the high number of instruments and the great dynamism of an entire orchestra make it a difficult task. Maintaining control in both loud and quiet passages is one thing, to be able to convey every little musical detail at the same time is something that is only reserved for the very best and most well tuned earphones.

Few if any earphones succeed in recreating the feeling of a concert hall in reality for me. However, Tansio Mirai’s new reference IEM is worthy of its name “Spark” and comes closer than any other I have heard.

Will be reviewing this set for sure.

Cable used: Penon PAC480
Eartips used: JVC Spiral dots
Earphones setup: 020


----------



## dw1narso

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So I was in a shopping mood, and went around trying to check as many pairs as shops here allowed. Here are some of them:
> 
> *Sennheiser IE 300*
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your newly acquired Stax... electrostatic sound once heard is difficult to unheard...   
To me, the sense of effortless sound coming through STAX is what differentiate them with others...


----------



## r31ya (May 25, 2021)

Wow the much hyped newcomer, *Tanchjim Tanya *is considered better than the other rising star *Moondrop Aria?*
Tanya is nearly a fourth of Aria's price in my place... I just do impulsive shopping of Tanchjim Tanya
It was still on preorder last week, now suddenly they have 3 in stock...


----------



## Blanchot

tgx78 said:


> Few if any earphones succeed in recreating the feeling of a concert hall in reality for me. However, Tansio Mirai’s new reference IEM is worthy of its name “Spark” and comes closer than any other I have heard.
> 
> Will be reviewing this set for sure.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your mini-review. Classical music enthusiasts are rarely catered for by HF reviewers, so I'm looking forward to your full review.


----------



## r31ya

CCA CKX seems to be decent at it thanks to its 1DD+6BA config

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/post-16236515

Tough some note that it might a bit too intimate in soundstage to be concert hall like


----------



## RikudouGoku

ok, wow. Anyone still got the Tanchjim Hana and think it is shouty?

Well, just take some earbud foam divide it into 2 separate 1/16 size. Put it into the stem of the tips and boom.








Tuning wise, I prefer this over the Oxygen, although the Oxygen still beats it in quality. But this is an epic change.

If you want to reduce the treble even more (too much reduction IMO) you can instead use 1/8 foam size.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.tinhifi.com/blog/the-show-2021-tinhifi-presents-new-products-1
> 
> Maybe they get the P2+ right this time?


T3+ interests me. T3 is my favourite Tin Hifi IEM so far.


----------



## AlexCBSN (May 25, 2021)

Just want to put this for the public record (i hate when googing something and cant find anything about a product)

i wish i was good at writing reviews, but it is out of my limits (patience wise and "terms" wise (describing some features and been unbiased about some other, for example: im treble sensible) so i leave that to more capable people

anyways, lets talk briefly about Thor Mjolnir:

Bggar called this a bass head beast.... yeah, ... nope, not in its stock form, sound signature its quite impressive but i felt something was quite missing, in comparison with my modded imr r1z, sub bass was far away from what i call a bass canon, not even saying imr aten or tfz no.3 ti which are true bass canons. so; whats going on:

the nozzle (which is quite long by the way) has this "port", so as the top of the unit, mid bass is present and can push some air, i can tell there's a little berylium monster inside there, so... whats killing its cool? what about blocking the nozzle port?

so, started with a bit of electrical tape (quick note on the materials, the whole headphone is made of plastic... it feels a bit fragile) in the nozzle port, sub bass went to MAAAAAAAAAAASSIIIIIIIIIIIIVEEEEEEEEEEE LENGHTS and my bass heart went YEEEEES!!!! YEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!! though... the bass was all over the place, mids went muffled and soundstage felt clouded by all the bass... mmmm what to do what to do...

Micropore in the nozzles. thats it, a wee triangle shaped in top of it

now we can talk about sub bass, without sacrificing the mids, even i feel that the soundstage went from this "open venue in the ceiling with a little space where the audience is sitting" (kind of like missing all that bass that is venting through the roof and you are only perceiving the mids and some part of the mid bass section) to a hall room with all the sub bass giving a solid base to all the venue.

mids have a punchy emphasis now too, it went from a MASSIVE V tunning to something more even WITH A MASSIVE BASS SIGNATURE

with tape mod, i give this ones a solid 8.5, soundstage is good, fit its not for everyone (the shape of the inner ear and the nozzle are a bit odd)


against the seercho sg03, mids and highs are way better in the thor, sometimes i feel the sg03 can go a bit metallic in some records, and treble can go untamed, soundstage is bigger in the mjolnir, getting a 3d effect in a couple of songs, though the sg03 unmodded has a beatiful sub bass that its present and moderate, i truly admire the capabilities of that headphone, i think that with a little something (tea bag filter maybe) it can become something outstanding, construction wise, the seercho is a TANK and the fit is unbeatable, only con i see is the nozzle, its a bit short, but it can fit me with some long nozzle tips.

against my brand new isn d10: i havent spend a lot of time with it, sub bass is amazing and soundstage is rather wide but definitely not tall, construction is quite the same. isn cable is MAgnificent, thor's too, but not in the same level. sound, thor sounds more energetic, though bass department in the isn is quite something to awe, details in the bass are way more noticeable, even the way it shakes my head its impressive.

overall; the thor is quite something for the price, though in stock form, it is not the bass monstruosity that was promised


----------



## chickenmoon

Measurements of the 7Hz i88 Mini, Aune Jasper, iBasso IT01X, NF Audio NA2+ & NM2+ and Tin T5 (please don't mind the grossly exaggerated bass roll-off).















In a nutshell, I think the T5 is excellent, the Jasper very good, NA2+ is a variation of NM2+, IT01X would be very good too if it wasn't for an upper treble spike that kills it completely for me making sounds like broken glass, gun shots as well as a number of other sounds feel utterly unnaturalto me, I like i88 Mini the less however overall as I find it too spiky in the upper mids.


----------



## cappuchino (May 27, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> Measurements of the 7Hz i88 Mini, Aune Jasper, iBasso IT01X, NF Audio NA2+ & NM2+ and Tin T5 (please don't mind the grossly exaggerated bass roll-off).
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, I think the T5 is excellent, the Jasper very good, NA2+ is a variation of NM2+, IT01X would be very good too if it wasn't for an upper treble spike that kills it completely for me making sounds like broken glass, gun shots as well as a number of other sounds feel utterly unnaturalto me, I like i88 Mini the less however overall as I find it too spiky in the upper mids.


Would it be alright to know which tips you measured the IT01x with? If it isn't the Whirlwind ones, is it okay to get a graph using that for comparison?


By the way, do you have any problems with the fit of the iBasso?

Edit: Gotta get the fit just right to avoid issues.


----------



## chickenmoon

cappuchino said:


> Would it be alright to know which tips you measured the IT01x with? If it isn't the Whirlwind ones, is it okay to get a graph using that for comparison?
> 
> 
> By the way, do you have any problems with the fit of the iBasso? For me it's very problematic as I feel like one of the vents get blocked due to the short stock tips, muddying the sound. I get different signatures whenever I insert them in a certain way.



I measure everything with the same Flare Audio Audiophile foamies which are wide bore and don't tone down the upper part of the spectrum. Not doing any other measurements before I've found/bought another recording device that doesn't roll-of bass.


----------



## cappuchino (May 26, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I measure everything with the same Flare Audio Audiophile foamies which are wide bore and don't tone down the upper part of the spectrum. Not doing any other measurements before I've found/bought another recording device that doesn't roll-of bass.


I see. Still, thanks a lot for the measurements! It's also awesome to know that iBasso doesn't "tweak" the graph they include in the manual.

Do you believe in burn-in? I found that the upper region settled down considerably after days of use. I can't tell if it was brain burn-in as I was rotating with 3 other IEMs.


By the way, I just looked up the tips and they seem awesome to use. I wish it was available on Shopee...


----------



## baskingshark

BLON Prometheus coming soon. Looks wicked to say the least.

https://www.facebook.com/keephifiofficial/posts/298631655194618


----------



## baskingshark

Etymotic is releasing a 3 BA set that isn't their signature bullet design, the EVO:

Pretty pricey at $499.95 though.

https://www.etymotic.com/product/evo-multi-driver-earphone/

https://www.facebook.com/EtymoticOfficial/photos/a.434656208179/10159305964503180/














Technical specs​
Frequency Response: 20 Hz – 16 kHz
Transducers: Dual Balanced Armature Low Frequency Drivers, Single Midrange / Treble Balanced Armature Driver
Impedance: 47 ohms
Sensitivity: 1khz – 99 dB SPL at 0.1V
Crossover: 2-Way

Hope it won't be as "violating" as the traditional deep fitting bullet shape Etys of the past!!!


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> BLON Prometheus coming soon. Looks wicked to say the least.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/keephifiofficial/posts/298631655194618


 Blon rarely seems to get the "outside" part... What is inside?


----------



## Barndoor

It looks like the mini with a cycle helmet on!


----------



## chickenmoon

cappuchino said:


> I see. Still, thanks a lot for the measurements! It's also awesome to know that iBasso doesn't "tweak" the graph they include in the manual.
> 
> Do you believe in burn-in? I found that the upper region settled down considerably after days of use. I can't tell if it was brain burn-in as I was rotating with 3 other IEMs.
> 
> ...



I think I believe in burn-in of dynamic drivers, it's nothing too dramatic of a change in my perception though apart from maybe the first few minutes with some.


----------



## Dsnuts

Tansio Marai Sparks. You would have to assume these will sound good using 7 higher end BAs and 4 Sonion EST drivers doing upper treble duties. 

Some of the best mids I have heard on an earphone. Just based on tone alone I can tell they are using a higher end Sonion BAs two of them for mids.  This thing separates every part of the mids in a valid field your hearing. Everyhing has space to it. One of the most refined sounding earphones I have ever heard.  Vocals are on another level on these.  The only real negative is that the accessories package is a bit lack luster for a high end IEM but your not gonna care once you hear music flowing through these. 

By far Tansio Marais best to date and priced accordingly. Large spacious sound with a very high refinement level to all aspects of the tuning even bass. Using 4 vented BAs for bass. These aren't bass monsters as you would have guessed but the quality and detail in the bass region is right there with the rest of the signture add to this a sparkly extended detailed EST treble. These are easily some of the best earphones I have heard. The tonal accuaracy imaging and detail of these things are just amazing.


----------



## Luis1316

baskingshark said:


> BLON Prometheus coming soon. Looks wicked to say the least.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/keephifiofficial/posts/298631655194618


"Trypo-IEM doesn't exist, can't hurt you".
Trypo-IEM:


----------



## jant71

Got these in today and think I got a pretty pair...


Yep pretend that cloudy "S" shape squiggle is not there as it is just a reflection.

3DT is well regarded and said to have more potential. I always like a good 3 way so had to try especially since I still have the solid ISN GC4 which is a nice color match and seems to be a sonic match since the 3DT is not trying to be a bass monster more than trying to be a bit technical and a sonic experience of 3 dynamics working together in the right way. I think I have a new flagship and something that beats out the AZLA and GC4 for best bass. Those two are kinda brothers from another motha...

Both big earphones with eerily similar cables and 2 pin and have Dignis cases and are bass champions that were $10 off from the same price when released. 3DT is like the new and improved and better tuned to match the GC4  having the more tamed midbass. They of course look better and fit better too. At the prices I bought the total is $509 with the cable but that is good value for the champion bass sweet mids and 3 drivers allow them to have high quality and cohesive treble that has a certain something and blending from a different driver is great for the layering and placement and of course the separation. Of course still need to give it more time to flesh out and settle in any way it might but they are gonna be one to relax and enjoy for a while as something that ticks all the boxes both technical and for a fun, lively, organic, well crafted multi-dynamic presentation.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

The moment you saw much much those cable raw material costs😨
🤔 Hmm I may start my own cable business.


----------



## saldsald

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002664325949.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.73803c009p9lxx&mp=1
They look interesting, like turtle shell if you ask me. Kind of cheap for 1DD + 4BA. The rendering and graphics all look professional. Another sub brand?


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> The moment you saw much much those cable raw material costs😨
> 🤔 Hmm I may start my own cable business.


I have ordered some custom cables (not from XinHS) before and they charged me around 25 dollars for the parts and assembling fee. The cable cores are usually relatively quite cheap.


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Hope it won't be as "violating" as the traditional deep fitting bullet shape Etys of the past!!!


Sadly the nozzle seems just as long as regular Etys. I can't use the ER2XR at all for this very reason, causes physical pain and that ruins everything.


----------



## Barndoor

WendyLi said:


> Does this look like the Aurora in yesterday's scenery picture?
> Is it the one that you described in your sentence?
> Aurora makes its debut today and will bring about more information in the near future!
> 
> One thing about Aurora is that its sound can compete with the Believe's! Please stay tuned!



From Tri thread


----------



## Nimweth

It's lik


saldsald said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002664325949.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.73803c009p9lxx&mp=1
> They look interesting, like turtle shell if you ask me. Kind of cheap for 1DD + 4BA. The rendering and graphics all look professional. Another sub brand?


It looks like a combination of the ZS10 pro and the KBEAR Lark.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.tinhifi.com/blog/p2-plus-is-tinhifi-flat-flagship-headset-2


----------



## WendyLi

Does this look like the Aurora in yesterday's scenery picture?
Is it the one that you described in your sentence?
Aurora makes its debut today and will bring about more information in the near future!

One thing about Aurora is that its sound can compete with the Believe's! Please stay tuned!


----------



## slex

WendyLi said:


> Does this look like the Aurora in yesterday's scenery picture?
> Is it the one that you described in your sentence?
> Aurora makes its debut today and will bring about more information in the near future!
> 
> One thing about Aurora is that its sound can compete with the Believe's! Please stay tuned!


Ok, Summer sales coming! Just nice😁


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 27, 2021)

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/harmonicdyne-p-d1-latest-planar-dynamic-hybrid-iems-announced


https://www.dethonray.com/products/earphone/player-model-2/

2 upcoming planar iems.

(P.D1 is a dd + planar though)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Etymotic is releasing a 3 BA set that isn't their signature bullet design, the EVO:
> 
> Pretty pricey at $499.95 though.
> 
> ...


Ouch 499😨 Hope it’s just not a simple ER4 x 3


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ouch 499😨 Hope it’s just not a simple ER4 x 3



Haha was the "ouch" pun intended? (regarding the super long nozzle dip fit that violates the ears? sorry ety fanboys, don't crucify me!)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Haha was the "ouch" pun intended? (regarding the super long nozzle dip fit that violates the ears? sorry ety fanboys, don't crucify me!)


It hurts😉


----------



## Ace Bee (May 31, 2021)

Here's my review of Vision Ears EVE20. It's a brilliant and balanced iem that can satiate your thirst for musicality and details together.

Pros:
Controlled but strong bass presence
Wonderfully musical and forward mids
Well-extended and musical highs with just enough sparkles
Smooth and rich texture
Carefully sculpted details
Expansive stage
Brilliant and accurate imaging
Sufficient air

Cons:
Subbass physicality may lack in very few tracks
Midrange notes can be slightly more thick than desired, eating up a bit of air
Shell size can be an issue for medium to small ears

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/vision-ears-eve20.24368/review/25945/


----------



## jmwant

HarmonicDyne released it's first IEM, the P.D.1. It houses a one dd+ 1 planar magnetic driver configuration.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/harmonicdyne-p-d1-latest-planar-dynamic-hybrid-iems-announced


----------



## jmwant

HILIDAC announced it's latest USB dac-amp, the Atom 2. As the names suggests, it's really compact and the connector is in the main body.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hilidac-atom-2-latest-mqa-portable-usb-dac-amp-released


----------



## RikudouGoku

In depth post about my DIY foam mod: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-music-list.925319/page-50#post-16379744


----------



## RikudouGoku

GS Audio sure got some interesting stuff: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911424618/search












(they use sonion BA´s.)


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio sure got some interesting stuff: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911424618/search
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, you really believe 10 Sonion per side for $190?? I don't know if I buy that.  Esp. not even going to check them out and going just by the post.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> So, you really believe 10 Sonion per side for $190?? I don't know if I buy that.  Esp. not even going to check them out and going just by the post.


GT10 uses 6 sonion and 4 knowles.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 29, 2021)

Interesting. They seem to be an OEM company that is selling off of aliexpress. I am wondering if they make earphones for various others on aliexpress Some of their designs look similar in configurations to various phones that are sold on aliexpress.  BGVP, NiceHCK among a few. If those earphones are legit those might be a great deal.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting. They seem to be an OEM company that is selling off of aliexpress. I am wondering if they make earphones for various others on aliexpress Some of their designs look similar.  BGVP, NiceHCK among a few. If those earphones are legit those might be a great deal.


Yeah, thats what I was thinking....

I am Interested in the ST8B, GD11 and the GD3A/B.


----------



## jant71

So, we need someone to start crackin' them open and confirm. Gotta keep 'em honest.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> So, we need someone to start crackin' them open and confirm. Gotta keep 'em honest.


At this point, we need to know if they sound good lol. Theres no info on them at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

They are definitely new vendors and I have learned just about anyone can sell off of aliexpress so a bit of caution. But who knows. Seems too good to be true. They could be using cheap BAs and dynamics. No one will bust open one of those and see if they are using legit drivers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> They are definitely new vendors and I have learned just about anyone can sell off of aliexpress so a bit of caution. But who knows. Seems too good to be true. They could be using cheap BAs and dynamics. No one will bust open one of those and see if they are using legit drivers.


Is there even a "bellsing" company for sonion BA´s? 

But yeah, they are definitely new here:


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there even a "bellsing" company for sonion BA´s?
> 
> But yeah, they are definitely new here:


Great find. Will keep an eye on this seller. I hope someone will take one for the team


----------



## SomeEntityThing (May 29, 2021)

Seems S**F** (who made the "two letters and the number six," KP580, MT300, MT100 Pro, etc.) has recently released a new product, the KP616. They claim to have a 5mm carbon nanotube dynamic within a metal shell shaped in a semi-closed design for ~$22 CDN - around the same price as the original "two letters and the number six" and cheaper than the three other IEMs (four if you count the KP520 having two different tunings apparently) they've released in their "KP" line which I'm assuming is something along the lines of their new "budget" lineup nowadays.


----------



## chickenmoon

SomeEntityThing said:


> Seems S**F** (who made the "two letters and the number six," KP580, MT300, MT100 Pro, etc.) has recently released a new product, the KP616. They claim to have a 5mm carbon nanotube dynamic within a metal shell shaped in a semi-closed design for ~$22 CDN - around the same price as the original "two letters and the number six" and cheaper than the three other IEMs (four if you count the KP520 having two different tunings apparently) they've released in their "KP" line which I'm assuming is something along the lines of their new "budget" lineup nowadays.



Just bought one of these as well as a similar looking NS0.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002028913248.html


----------



## SomeEntityThing (May 29, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> Just bought one of these as well as a similar looking NS0.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002028913248.html


Thank you for sharing. Looking forward to impressions, I really like the look of the KP616, if it sounds bassy it might be something right up my alley to round out my collection for a price cheaper than just about all of the IEMs I still use. And that NS0 looks interesting too, to me notably because the Bluetooth models are the same price as the non-Bluetooth ones. I see some options are labelled "standard" and others "low frequency" too? Which version did you order might I ask?


----------



## chickenmoon

SomeEntityThing said:


> Thank you for sharing. Looking forward to impressions, I really like the look of the KP616, if it sounds bassy it might be something right up my alley to round out my collection for a price cheaper than just about all of the IEMs I still use. And that NS0 looks interesting too, to me notably because the Bluetooth models are the same price as the non-Bluetooth ones. I see some options are labelled "standard" and others "low frequency" too? Which version did you order might I ask?



As with the other Nature Sound (aka NS Audio) IEMs I bought in the past I got the "bass" version again which I'm pretty sure won't be very warm but will likely have just a bit of added bass vs the regular version.


----------



## earmonger

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting. They seem to be an OEM company that is selling off of aliexpress. I am wondering if they make earphones for various others on aliexpress Some of their designs look similar in configurations to various phones that are sold on aliexpress.  BGVP, NiceHCK among a few. If those earphones are legit those might be a great deal.





RikudouGoku said:


> GT10 uses 6 sonion and 4 knowles.


I always wneatd to own a pair of high-end ephoarnes.


----------



## tgx78

I see Crin finally measured the ME700 Lite.


----------



## AlexCBSN

just wanted to ask for anyone that had tried the Focus audio EDM, im looking closely at em, tbh im quite happy with the i99 and still waiting on the i88 mini which im hoping will go to great lenghts with a wee of burn in (fingers crossed) 

just wanting to hear some impressions, from what i read, i think the vocal impressed one or 2 around here.


----------



## BubisUK (May 29, 2021)

Hi, I know this is not really directly linked to IEM's, but as I mostly hang out here, want to share my not a review - review of Burson V5i-D 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-v5i-d.25185/reviews
My first one, so don't beat me too hard 😄


----------



## chickenmoon

AlexCBSN said:


> just wanted to ask for anyone that had tried the Focus audio EDM, im looking closely at em, tbh im quite happy with the i99 and still waiting on the i88 mini which im hoping will go to great lenghts with a wee of burn in (fingers crossed)
> 
> just wanting to hear some impressions, from what i read, i think the vocal impressed one or 2 around here.



The Focus EDM is very warm, warmer than the i99 I think


----------



## mndless (May 29, 2021)

Dcell7 said:


> Great find. Will keep an eye on this seller. I hope someone will take one for the team


If they join in on the general AliExpress sale from June 15-22, I'll jump on at least one of them. They've definitely garnered my interest, but I'm a bit gun shy at full price, even if their pricing is extremely competitive. Half a month's wait to see if they'll do a sale isn't too bad.

My main interests are in their:

GT12 12BA (Sonion 38&33 series for LF&MF, TWFK HF&UHF)
GD11 10BA+1DD Hybrid (unspecified drivers)
GT10 10BA (Sonion LF&MF, TWFK HF&UHF)
GD9 8BA+1DD Hybrid (unspecified drivers)
GD7B 6BA+1DD Hybrid (Sonion 33&23 series for LF, MF&HF, TWFK UHF)
GD5 4BA+1DD Hybrid (Sonion 33&23 series for LF, MF&HF, TWFK UHF)

Of those, I'm most likely to splurge on the GD7B thanks to the extremely reference tuned frequency response graph they showed, though the GT12 is also incredibly intriguing, as I've not heard anything with the Sonion 38 series drivers, so I'm curious how they perform.


----------



## Dsnuts

LAND on Massdrop for $550. Not bad of a deal. Only for 3 more days.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, guys...you know what I did.


Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.   

They better not be all bark and no bite lol.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, guys...you know what I did.
> 
> 
> Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.
> ...



Respect! Thanks for taking one for the team!!! Look forward to your impressions!


----------



## slex

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, guys...you know what I did.
> 
> 
> Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.
> ...


I think you better open another dedicated thread for GS Audio. Too much varieties😁


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, guys...you know what I did.
> 
> 
> Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.
> ...


Hope your gamble pays off!


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> If they join in on the general AliExpress sale from June 15-22, I'll jump on at least one of them. They've definitely garnered my interest, but I'm a bit gun shy at full price, even if their pricing is extremely competitive. Half a month's wait to see if they'll do a sale isn't too bad.
> 
> My main interests are in their:
> 
> ...


They wont be joining the summer sales.😜


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, guys...you know what I did.
> 
> 
> Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.
> ...





slex said:


> They wont be joining the summer sales.😜


Good to know. Thanks for reaching out to them.


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> Good to know. Thanks for reaching out to them.


Dun mention it, theres a mis-translate of independence instead of impedance which is for the "S" series.


----------



## Dcell7 (May 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, guys...you know what I did.
> 
> 
> Ordered the GD3A and the GD11 from GS Audio.
> ...


I am curious about your opinion of the GD3A. Keep us informed 

No mention in the description what kind of BA it uses which makes me hesitate to jump on it.


----------



## cappuchino (May 30, 2021)

Dcell7 said:


> I am curious about your opinion of the GD3A. Keep us informed
> 
> No mention in the description what kind of BA it uses which makes me hesitate to jump on it.


HEY HEY HEY!

I recognize that email address. He/She's (not sure 🤣) from Fearless Audio!

Might this brand actually be the "THE GREATEST THAT NO ONE HAS EVER HEARD OF UNTIL NOW?!"


The GD3A is being sold on Shopee (Fengru store) for about 150 USD. That's way overpriced so not worth it unless on AE.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> HEY HEY HEY!
> 
> I recognize that email address. He/She's (not sure 🤣) from Fearless Audio!
> 
> ...


FEARLESS???? If thats true, then I might have found a real treasure hoard. 









lol


----------



## cappuchino (May 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> FEARLESS???? If thats true, then I might have found a real treasure hoard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. FA themselves. Got surprised when I saw the reply from the store containing the email address.





I guess there's a huge mark-up when it's not the "OEM" itself that's selling the products as the GD3A is being sold on their "official" store for less than 80 USD 🤣





I just so wish that their OEM prices are available on Shopee 😭


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> FEARLESS???? If thats true, then I might have found a real treasure hoard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don’t do this. I really don’t need this but you keep tempting me


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> don’t do this. I really don’t need this but you keep tempting me


Well, at least wait for the summer sale in 2 weeks. I dont think I will have my order then but at least you can use coupons lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Yeah. FA themselves. Got surprised when I saw the reply from the store containing the email address.
> 
> I guess there's a huge mark-up when it's not the "OEM" itself that's selling the products as the GD3A is being sold on their "official" store for less than 80 USD 🤣
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed a big mark up. Seems that the OEM price they give to other companies is 30% off from the prices you see on their store. (which is also the review discount I got.)


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, at least wait for the summer sale in 2 weeks. I dont think I will have my order then but at least you can use coupons lol.


That is exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! I just posted my first quick impressions of BGVP's upcoming *1DD+2BA+2EST* tri-brid *NE5* in the BGVP thread (link). Cheers!  

*

*​


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, at least wait for the summer sale in 2 weeks. I dont think I will have my order then but at least you can use coupons lol.


I'll definitely be taking that advice. I'm loving the frequency response curve and the driver arrangement on the GD7B, but my finances are a bit unfortunate after some recent impulse purchases, so maybe by the time that sale rolls around, I'll be in a better place to drop some cash on a couple interesting sets. I've been wanting to check out the sound signature on an all BA unit, so this may be a good place to start. Quick question, though: what are your thoughts on Sonion's low-frequency drivers? I'm trying to decide if it would be worthwhile to sink money into their more premium offerings just to get the 38 series over the other options, but I haven't heard anything that uses their low-frequency BA drivers. Do you have any opinions on them?


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> I'll definitely be taking that advice. I'm loving the frequency response curve and the driver arrangement on the GD7B, but my finances are a bit unfortunate after some recent impulse purchases, so maybe by the time that sale rolls around, I'll be in a better place to drop some cash on a couple interesting sets. I've been wanting to check out the sound signature on an all BA unit, so this may be a good place to start. Quick question, though: what are your thoughts on Sonion's low-frequency drivers? I'm trying to decide if it would be worthwhile to sink money into their more premium offerings just to get the 38 series over the other options, but I haven't heard anything that uses their low-frequency BA drivers. Do you have any opinions on them?


I havent actually heard any Sonion BAs myself.   

Which is another reason I am interested in their stuff. Since from what I heard from others, the Sonion BAs are a lot better for bass than the ones by knowles. So I do think it is worth getting their more premium lineup with those Sonion drivers.


----------



## Ace Bee

Guys which will be a good pure copper or OCC cable under 100 USD? *PAC480 I am already getting.

1. ISN GD4
2. DDHIFI BC120A
3. Linsoul LSC09*

Aliexpress is not shipping to India hence I am limited to Penon and Linsoul. Shenzhenaudio does not have much collection. Otherwise my target was *CEMA Electroacousti cables*.


----------



## Ace Bee

Will *Effect Audio Ares II *be better than all the above? I got a very good deal just now.


----------



## dharmasteve

Has anybody got an idea if Slater is OK? I haven't seen any posts by him for ages and that is so unlike him. Maybe he has something else in his life? Please if anybody knows let us know if he is OK or PM me if that is necessary.


----------



## illumidata

dharmasteve said:


> Has anybody got an idea if Slater is OK? I haven't seen any posts by him for ages and that is so unlike him. Maybe he has something else in his life? Please if anybody knows let us know if he is OK or PM me if that is necessary.


Hopefully he's just taking his avatar's advice and is avoiding the main source of temptation...


Sometimes going cold turkey is the only way.


----------



## dharmasteve

illumidata said:


> Hopefully he's just taking his avatar's advice and is avoiding the main source of temptation...
> 
> Sometimes going cold turkey is the only way.


I hope you are right. I'm still concerned though.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dharmasteve said:


> I hope you are right. I'm still concerned though.


Maybe as he had mentioned, he is busy building his own IEMs and is occupied with that. So hopefully when he returns we might have a new IEM - Slater Modio. An IEM that one can mod endlessly till they get a perfect sound. 😉


----------



## TheVortex

Any folks who have ordered from the GS Audio Ali store received there good yet? I am intrigued but don't want to blind buy. The GT12 model looks baller.

I know Rikudou has ordered a pair.

 I want these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Any folks who have ordered from the GS Audio Ali store received there good yet? I am intrigued but don't want to blind buy. The GT12 model looks baller.
> 
> I know Rikudou has ordered a pair.
> 
> I want these.


2 pairs actually, the GD3A and the GD11.  Probably a month before I get them though with the typical shipping time to Sweden...and they havent shipped it out yet since I ordered them yesterday.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-insects-awaken.25050/reviews#review-25973

Reecho folks are bass heads I am convinced of that. They manage to squeeze out the most impactful bass end out of your standard Knowles BAs. One taking care of subbass another taking care of mid bass to lower mids. This ends up giving the Insects awaken some profound bass for BA implementation that can compete with much more expensive bass presentations using Sonion bass BAs. Very comparable actually which was surprising. Happy Memorial Day for fellow Americans. This is your extended weekend reader.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-insects-awaken.25050/reviews#review-25973
> 
> Reecho folks are bass heads I am convinced of that. They manage to squeeze out the most impactful bass end out of your standard Knowles BAs. One taking care of subbass another taking care of mid bass to lower mids. This ends up giving the Insects awaken some profound bass for BA implementation that can compete with much more expensive bass presentations using Sonion bass BAs. Very comparable actually which was surprising. Happy Memorial Day for fellow Americans. This is your extended weekend reader.


I take it the Cicadas have awakened!!


----------



## Dsnuts

That is funny. I almost titled my review just that. Lol. It is certainly a unique name for an IEM. Why not insects awaken.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

EE Bravado Mk2 have definitely awakened ..lighting up my ears and brain with spectacular dynamics
Last day on sale at musicteck.com
Worth every cent!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya I am/was considering a purchase of the Cayin C9. $200 off is tempting enough and the fact that there is not one negative review or impression about that amp. Tempting.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Or even better..Fungi Awaken...fun guys appear and Reech out to YOU


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I am/was considering a purchase of the Cayin C9. $200 off is tempting enough and the fact that there is not one negative review or impression about that amp. Tempting.


Some interesting posts about how that amp does magical dynamics that are breakthrough technology experiences
Go for it!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Centrance has a new all analogue amp coming out that is appealing for preorder I love the deep dynamic house sound of their gear 200 off to 500 right now


----------



## Dsnuts

I am debating if I want to wait for some new gear coming out. Fiio M17. Shanlings new M6 pro 21 ect. The only catch for me is that the C9 would be more of a desktop unit in use more so than being portable. I have taken my BL out of my house maybe one time even though it is portable. But it is all about the sound and I have no doubt that Cayin squeezed out absolute magic from that amp. Decisions decisions.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Get them all! Life is short! Seriously those are difficult choices ask  your
Inner DSnuts ! Hard to sell off old gears I know not legal in states of head fi mania auditory myopia or Midas anxiety.....let me know how you decide!
PS using those Totem extension dongles amazing upgrades to good cables


----------



## Dsnuts

You got some of them totem dongles. Nice. Love those things.


----------



## Ace Bee

drbluenewmexico said:


> EE Bravado Mk2 have definitely awakened ..lighting up my ears and brain with spectacular dynamics
> Last day on sale at musicteck.com
> Worth every cent!!


How are the lower mids of bravado mk.ii? Scooped out?


----------



## tgx78 (May 31, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> How are the lower mids of bravado mk.ii? Scooped out?


Not really. But bass is super elevated however with snappy attack and clean decay





So Mids are bit overshadowed by it


----------



## Dsnuts

The Geekfly GF8S. Uses a titanium plated dynamic for bass, composite full range BA for mids and lower treble and to complete the tribrid formula a dual piezoelectric 10 layer ceramic tweeter for upper trebles. What is interesting about these is they have a class A amplification chip inside this thing which throws out a big bold dynamic full bodied sound. Sound signature reminds me of a TWS version of the old ISN H40. 

I am finished with my review on this one but I have to snap some pics to go with it. Since It has been raining all weekend not the best time to get some good outdoor pics with these things. Never thought a bluetooth earphone could sound like a wired set but these sound like a wired set and in some ways better since the sonics are amplified.

Absolute perfection with a phone especially if you like to watch shows, movies and play some gaming on the go. These things bring the cinematics to the sounds of your media and music sounds fantastic when out and about. Titanium plated dynamic has some outstanding punchy deep reaching bass. Will post a link once I am done with my review of these. Very surprising.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here's my review of Moondrop Aria, which I think sets a new benchmark as the IEM to beat below $100. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers! 
Moondrop Aria​


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Ace Bee said:


> How are the lower mids of bravado mk.ii? Scooped out?


A bit but overall coherence is so good you forget about it while you get tranced out with the music. Guitars sound like lasers with h
good amping and drums sound real.. acoustic music has good timbre and voices communicate.  Very addictive sound…good compliment to 3DT
whicg is more musical and lyrical while Mk2 punches you and says Turn it UP!    So I did and 2 hours disappeared  captured the magic of live bands I’ve seen sitting halfway to the stage


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> The Geekfly GF8S. Uses a titanium plated dynamic for bass, composite full range BA for mids and lower treble and to complete the tribrid formula a dual piezoelectric 10 layer ceramic tweeter for upper trebles. What is interesting about these is they have a class A amplification chip inside this thing which throws out a big bold dynamic full bodied sound. Sound signature reminds me of a TWS version of the old ISN H40.
> 
> I am finished with my review on this one but I have to snap some pics to go with it. Since It has been raining all weekend not the best time to get some good outdoor pics with these things. Never thought a bluetooth earphone could sound like a wired set but these sound like a wired set and in some ways better since the sonics are amplified.
> 
> Absolute perfection with a phone especially if you like to watch shows, movies and play some gaming on the go. These things bring the cinematics to the sounds of your media and music sounds fantastic when out and about. Titanium plated dynamic has some outstanding punchy deep reaching bass. Will post a link once I am done with my review of these. Very surprising.


Link for ordering plz?


----------



## jmwant

iBasso announced AMP12 module for their Flagship dap DX300. It has an astonishing 8.3v output power.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/ibass...d-4-4mm-audio-motherboard-for-dx300-announced


----------



## Ace Bee

drbluenewmexico said:


> A bit but overall coherence is so good you forget about it while you get tranced out with the music. Guitars sound like lasers with h
> good amping and drums sound real.. acoustic music has good timbre and voices communicate.  Very addictive sound…good compliment to 3DT
> whicg is more musical and lyrical while Mk2 punches you and says Turn it UP!    So I did and 2 hours disappeared  captured the magic of live bands I’ve seen sitting halfway to the stage


I expect the drums sound awesome on Bravado Mk.II due to the bass, but how does the string instruments and other percussion instruments sound? Acoustic guitar, snare drums, rhythm guitars,lead guitars, etc., malke vocals also? These are very crucial for me.

And,how is the stage, separation, and imaging of Bravado Mk.II compared to 3DT? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> Link for ordering plz?


https://penonaudio.com/geekfly-gf8s.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the Astrotec Volans IEM and according to @Aerosphere they have something very unique.

https://www.headfonia.com/astrotec-volans-review/


----------



## RikudouGoku

... Some more unbelievable info from GS Audio.

I asked them if they got any iems with sonion ESTs.





2 BA + 2 EST = 2080 Yuan = 326 usd
6 BA + 2 EST = 4280 Yuan =  670 usd
8 BA + 4 EST = 5280 Yuan = 827 usd
1 DD + 2 BA + 2 EST = 2380 Yuan  = 373 usd


They also mentioned that they have some iems that arent listed right now but they will add them.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> ... Some more unbelievable info from GS Audio.
> 
> I asked them if they got any iems with sonion ESTs.
> 
> ...


That last one is luring...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> That last one is luring...


Indeed it is....


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> That last one is luring...


That will be worth waiting for the listing on, I'd say. Wow.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Indeed it is....


I am in talks with them, if they can ship to India, I am thinking of getting the ST8B. I asked them for a iem which has an equivalent or better bass than T800, airy sound, holographic imaging, expansive stage. They suggested me ST5, ST6B, and ST8B, from their high performance series. Thinking of going along with the ST8B.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> I am in talks with them, if they can ship to India, I am thinking of getting the ST8B. I asked them for a iem which has an equivalent or better bass than T800, airy sound, holographic imaging, expansive stage. They suggested me ST5, ST6B, and ST8B, from their high performance series. Thinking of going along with the ST8B.


The ST8B is also the BA set I am looking at. But I will definitely wait until I get my order from them first before I get something else....

(my wallet wants them to be bad, so it wont die in the future lol.)


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> The ST8B is also the BA set I am looking at. But I will definitely wait until I get my order from them first before I get something else....
> 
> (my wallet wants them to be bad, so it wont die in the future lol.)


What all you got?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> What all you got?


The GD3A and the GD11.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jun 2, 2021)

Got my black i88mini today, will post pictures of em later on.

accessory package: acoustune a07 and a08 tips. Package was a pain to open and remove the iems, bundle cable looks exactly like the i99, but with a couple of extra details, love it but rolled without even using it to my dunu lyre (I was using it with the fiio fd5

First impressions... were not favorable, though I didn’t desist, I left them playing on my n6II for a couple of hours.
Just pulled them back, placed tanchjim tips on em:

sub bass is a BEAST. Really nice and fast, treble seems to start settling quite a bit, im impressed with the quality of the mids. Tbh I will carry them a couple of days before saying anything else. Only thing I can say is that the soundstage is quite tiny though the separation is amazing. Tesseract altered state is sounding mighty impressive on em. I’m quite impressed by them. My first impression wasn’t so good but now I’m impressed. Good to know that the i99 wasn’t just a lone home run.

Edit: spinfit 360’s... man... 8mm can do a lot...


----------



## Drago20Love

RikudouGoku said:


> The GD3A and the GD11.


And I guess I just got the GT8 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> And I guess I just got the GT8 🤷‍♂️


Congrats! Hopefully it turns out to be as good as their little FR graph indicates that it should. Make a review thread for it once it comes in and you've had a chance to burn it in a bit!


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> The GD3A and the GD11.


I hope they turn out to be mind-bendingly good so you can feel very sound in your investment, even if it raises further temptation to dabble in purchases of the remainder of their product line... I know that's how I feel every time I find something nice.


----------



## Drago20Love

mndless said:


> Congrats! Hopefully it turns out to be as good as their little FR graph indicates that it should. Make a review thread for it once it comes in and you've had a chance to burn it in a bit!


Saddly it will take a while, it seems "their stock is sold out but they will be making one just for me and it will take a week"... oh boy


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> Saddly it will take a while, it seems "their stock is sold out but they will be making one just for me and it will take a week"... oh boy


These things happen, especially when it's an OEM selling their product direct instead of shelling it for another brand. At least you know it'll be fresh stock and not something they've had kicking around for months. Every cloud and all. Luckily it's only a week's delay in shipment. Some more established companies have had worse delays due to stock/labor shortages. 2020/2021 has been hard on all of us.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Drago20Love said:


> Saddly it will take a while, it seems "their stock is sold out but they will be making one just for me and it will take a week"... oh boy


Yes, I got the same message.  Just gotta have patience I guess...


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## cappuchino

RikudouGoku said:


>


Cool! You have the IT01x now!

Can I ask which tips these were measured with? Currently using double-flange tips on them as fit is finicky for my ears.

Any initial impressions?


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Cool! You have the IT01x now!
> 
> Can I ask which tips these were measured with? Currently using double-flange tips on them as fit is finicky for my ears.
> 
> Any initial impressions?


Haha, no. This is from @MRSallee, I dont have it.


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 2, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Haha, no. This is from @MRSallee, I dont have it.


Oh LOL. Thought it was yours 😅😂 Just saw his DP. Is he Super*Reviews?

I do wonder how much the tips affect the signature. Nozzle might be the worst design, subjectively speaking, I've ever encountered. Lost one O-ring already with tip rolling. The O-ring also moves out of place when you change tips in more cases than one, which then creates a vent that significantly lessens bass quantity. Good thing there was an extra pair included in the box.

Edit: I might have gotten a suboptimal fit in my initial impressions. With the deeper and more secure insertion made possible by the double-flange tips I am currently using, this is DEFINITELY V-shaped. Bass is physical.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cappuchino said:


> Oh LOL. Thought it was yours 😅😂 Just saw his DP. Is he Super*Reviews?
> 
> I do wonder how much the tips affect the signature. Nozzle's still the worst design I've ever encountered. Lost one O-ring already with tip rolling. Good thing there was an extra pair included in the box.


Yes, he is Super*Reviews. 

Tips definitely do change the sound. But from what I have seen, it mostly affects the treble (on a graph) but that still affects the overall tonality since we do hear everything as a whole.


----------



## RCracer777

RikudouGoku said:


> ... Some more unbelievable info from GS Audio.
> 
> I asked them if they got any iems with sonion ESTs.
> 
> ...


Your first post about GS audio already got my attention but this... If they are any good my wallet is going to hate me

Good thing that I currently work 3x what I'd usually do (due to Covid) at my parttime job so I have quite a bit of extra cash.

Anyway looking forward to you opinions when you get your GD3A and GD11 in.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Ace Bee said:


> I expect the drums sound awesome on Bravado Mk.II due to the bass, but how does the string instruments and other percussion instruments sound? Acoustic guitar, snare drums, rhythm guitars,lead guitars, etc., malke vocals also? These are very crucial for me.
> 
> And,how is the stage, separation, and imaging of Bravado Mk.II compared to 3DT?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


3
DT sounds mire natural in timbre and musicality but Bmk2 has better technicalities which create more magic
Sound.  3DT more relaxed and analogue whilst Bmk2 sounds like very successful crazed audio experiment that works with more dynamics slam and enough fidelity that it grabs your dancing shoes and imagination. Very complementary really.  Since Bmk2 have been described as Baby LX the curse is if course wanting to hear those now and spend 2400$ while 3DT are kind of a miracle Unicorn at 319$.
I was even thinking of getting a backup set! BTW The Asian version Bmk2 are drop dead gorgeous tiger eye. The 3DT are lively also.  Both respond great to more power and sound best out of a good phone or headphone dac/amp like the Centrance M8V2 or Mojo. Neither has the ambient envelope of full size planars of course like Sendy Aryas or A560SE but those need full size headphone amp to really rock.
Musicteck.com can give you great deals on all of those phones talk to Andrew ...Fab customer service!


----------



## mndless

I picked up a TRN V10 on a bit of a lark because it was recommended while I was adding my TRI Starseas and HiBy R3 Pro Sabre to my cart, and they were cheap. I don't think they're quite impressive enough to warrant a full-fledged review, but I will give them credit where it's due: these things sound far more pleasant straight out of the box than they really have any right to. In-nozzle BA drivers and all. The highs aren't piercing and have decent detail. The bass response is highly elevated, as is the mid-bass, so it bleeds a fair bit into the rest of the mids, making the overall tonality quite warm, but it isn't unpleasant. These are also pretty easy to drive, so a nice pairing with a set of inexpensive bluetooth TWS adapters or a bluetooth neckband. The overall tuning reminds me a bit of the TRN V90, being bassy and warm with acceptable resolution in the upper mids and highs, but lacking some texture in the lower mids and bass. It's a club tuning. If you need a cheap pair of IEMs to travel with or something, you could do far worse than these things. My primary recommendation is to choose either the white or black shells. Being made of plastic instead of resin, the clear ones really emphasize the cheap production quality of the enclosures. With the solid colors, you at least don't have to see any glue bleed or delamination within the plastic.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geekfly-gf8s.25193/reviews#review-25991
Shockingly good TWS set. I discovered when connected to my players Fiio M15 and Shanling M6 pro. These barely tax the players battery life since it has its own amplification circuit. These things sound better than a lot of wired sets in the similar price range. Which at one point I would have never believed possible.


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 9, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Dcell7 (Jun 3, 2021)

New Ikko OH1S





More info here : https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-oh1s-gems-earphones/


----------



## Drago20Love

mndless said:


> These things happen, especially when it's an OEM selling their product direct instead of shelling it for another brand. At least you know it'll be fresh stock and not something they've had kicking around for months. Every cloud and all. Luckily it's only a week's delay in shipment. Some more established companies have had worse delays due to stock/labor shortages. 2020/2021 has been hard on all of us.


Yeah it does feels nice to hear that it is going to be fresh stock, and I didn't know that about other companies taking longer and that makes me feel better, anyway, we'll keep you guys updated on the sound once they arrive!


----------



## audio123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just finished my review on the HiBy R6 2020. I must say this is a really enjoyable DAP. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*HiBy R6 2020 Review*








Dcell7 said:


> New Ikko OH1S
> 
> 
> 
> More info here : https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-oh1s-gems-earphones/



@Dcell7  I will try it soon. Cheers.


----------



## OklahKekW

Most weird looking IEM 2021


----------



## RikudouGoku

OklahKekW said:


> Most weird looking IEM 2021


That is quite the big jump from their other iems.


----------



## Dcell7

audio123 said:


> @Dcell7  I will try it soon. Cheers.


I am looking forward for your impressions.


----------



## audio123

Dcell7 said:


> I am looking forward for your impressions.


I can't wait to try it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Pretty sure i'm not the first to ''discover'' the AUNE JASPER, but it sincerely take me by surprise with both it harman'ish balanced tonality and weighty, sparkly, holographic technicalities!
This is the type of IEM that waken up my jaded audiophilia.

Give a look to my review if you care....this is the very first IEM release from Aune and it's far from amateurish sounding!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aune-jasper.25194/reviews#review-25992


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

what wait...you guys didnt know about last offering BLON?

OK...im out. Discoveries are somewhere else i guess.

BLA8 Prometheus on my way since a week.

Geekfly lol...ok. Sorry for sharing Jasper review it doenst belong here!


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what wait...you guys didnt know about last offering BLON?
> 
> OK...im out. Discoveries are somewhere else i guess.
> 
> ...


Hey, I, for one, was looking for a review of Jasper. I very much appreciate that you posted here. I can see you have the T800 also...how do they compare, may I know?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 4, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, I, for one, was looking for a review of Jasper. I very much appreciate that you posted here. I can see you have the T800 also...how do they compare, may I know?


Its because im limited in ''my'' sub-100$ iem thread. So i wanna share my beloved ''discoveries''. (no graph included to impress the crownd unfortunatey, but it can be found easily...aka CRIN!)

Didnt do intense direct comparison between those 2, due to DD aspect.

I adore both.

But T800 is more W shape bassy fun, less smooth, cohesive and natural in timbre. Its more textured in timbre, rich in details-nuances, ''agressive'' in upper mids and treble. Both have holographic imaging, but T800 is more saturated and less open-airy. Bass is more boosted and thigh-thumpy with T800, with less natural extension-decay. Everything ismore energic with T800, but less balanced than Jasper. Jasper have more sparkle cause BA struggle to deliver that. Overall technicalities goes to T800 in term of speed and sound info, but musicality goes to Jasper, its more laid back yet always engaging and immersive. As well, its not as capricious as Audiosense T800 in term of pairing (impedance) and eartips fit.

If you want more analytical yet fun near basshead fun ,go for T800, if your all about tonality cohesion, natural timbre and soundstage, go Jasper.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Its because im limited in ''my'' sub-100$ iem thread. So i wanna share my beloved ''discoveries''. (no graph included to impress the crownd unfortunatey, but it can be found easily...aka CRIN!)
> 
> Didnt do intense direct comparison between those 2, due to DD aspect.
> 
> ...


I have auditioned T800 extensively, and my impression matches with you to the very last letter! But I have to say, T800 bass is the second best natural BA bass I have heard. First was UM Mirage. 3rd is Cusom Art FIBAE3. Even though VE EVE20 had a more boosted bass punch, it was not as natural as these 3. Even though T800 bass has a slightly fast decay, the extension I found to be pretty good and very very close to DD.

I already have UM 3DT, so I may not go for Jasper...but I'd definitely like to hear it once. It's available locally also.

By the way, I would like to suggest you to try the AAW A3H+. It's quite, and I mean, quite good for the price. Under $200 I am yet to hear a better iem.


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, my long awaited review of the *CCA CKX*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16390502

Enjoy!  

-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> I have auditioned T800 extensively, and my impression matches with you to the very last letter! But I have to say, T800 bass is the second best natural BA bass I have heard. First was UM Mirage. 3rd is Cusom Art FIBAE3. Even though VE EVE20 had a more boosted bass punch, it was not as natural as these 3. Even though T800 bass has a slightly fast decay, the extension I found to be pretty good and very very close to DD.
> 
> I already have UM 3DT, so I may not go for Jasper...but I'd definitely like to hear it once. It's available locally also.
> 
> By the way, I would like to suggest you to try the AAW A3H+. It's quite, and I mean, quite good for the price. Under $200 I am yet to hear a better iem.


Wow tx for the rec, indeed it seem some next level Hybrid for the price. I like graphene driver i heard (mostly in earbuds) it have this special texture to its timbre and good speed it seem. When i read detailed acoustic properties and design of an IEM, i know most of the time we are into serious audiophile territories unlike lot of chifi amateurish tuning that just throw more an more BA in until our ears or brain explode. I do think singleDD-BA hybrid still ahve tremendous potential with how BA tech evolve. THAT might be a discovery i wanna make! You seem to got taste mate!

DOnt get me wrong, indeed, its at least the more weighty dynamic dd like bass I ever heard from a multi BA, which include overatted Andromeda, 64audio Nio, Fiio FA9...it have a luscious weighty slam, electronic music is sooooo great with the T800 cant have enougn. What ear tips do you use? Thats bigegst flaw for me, it need perfect placement and ear tips to have open imaging-soundstage. I think T800 got inaccurate impressions cause of this caprice. I find very wide  bore ear tips the best for multi-BA iem, cause unlike DD, they dont need nozzle tube resonance to extend bass IMO


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu teases a new open-back (?) IEM. Looks very interesting.


----------



## AlexCBSN

kmmbd said:


> Dunu teases a new open-back (?) IEM. Looks very interesting.


Those look sick


----------



## TheVortex

I caved in and ordered the GS Audio GT12 and I hope these are worth the gamble.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I caved in and ordered the GS Audio GT12 and I hope these are worth the gamble.


Are those the ones with the Sonion 38 series subwoofer BA? Those drivers look badass in that grey resin shell.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I caved in and ordered the GS Audio GT12 and I hope these are worth the gamble.


Either a sinking boat or a boat to a new world.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Either a sinking boat or a boat to a new world.


They just posted listings for their SD11 and SD7 hybrids with a DD and 10 or 6 BA drivers respectively. According to their rep, the EST-based IEMs and other currently unlisted IEMs are going through the last stages of tuning and they hope to have listings up for them by the end of the month.


----------



## etlouis

RikudouGoku said:


> Either a sinking boat or a boat to a new world.



Hope you guys win the bet. Waiting to read your review.


mndless said:


> They just posted listings for their SD11 and SD7 hybrids with a DD and 10 or 6 BA drivers respectively. According to their rep, the EST-based IEMs and other currently unlisted IEMs are going through the last stages of tuning and they hope to have listings up for them by the end of the month.



I would be interested in getting a GD11 or GD9 or GT12 ... but I'm a little worried about frivolous spending.

Moondrop is about to release a budget EST as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

etlouis said:


> Hope you guys win the bet. Waiting to read your review.
> 
> 
> I would be interested in getting a GD11 or GD9 or GT12 ... but I'm a little worried about frivolous spending.
> ...


I sure hope we win this bet.   
(but my wallet does not )


At least it seems that Moondrop is reusing the B2 shell for their EST iem, so I already know it is disqualified for me due to the fit lol.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> Are those the ones with the Sonion 38 series subwoofer BA? Those drivers look badass in that grey resin shell.



It states it does use the 38 series and I am looking forward to these monsters 



RikudouGoku said:


> Either a sinking boat or a boat to a new world.



We will all find out 😂


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> It states it does use the 38 series and I am looking forward to these monsters
> 
> 
> 
> We will all find out 😂


As soon as they post their tribrid, I'm taking the dive as well. I so hope their tribrid has a 38 series BA and a 33 series BA to complement the DD and EST, but we shall see.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> As soon as they post their tribrid, I'm taking the dive as well. I so hope their tribrid has a 38 series BA and a 33 series BA to complement the DD and EST, but we shall see.



I am looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I am looking forward to seeing that.


I'm so damn excited. Their rep said they planned to have them listed by the end of the month. I'd be thrilled if they got them up before the 22nd so there's a chance to use the AliExpress coupons on it, but at the price point they quoted before, it's worth the risk regardless, at least for me. Probably best to wait for the ones you've already ordered to come in before sinking more money into it.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> I'm so damn excited. Their rep said they planned to have them listed by the end of the month. I'd be thrilled if they got them up before the 22nd so there's a chance to use the AliExpress coupons on it, but at the price point they quoted before, it's worth the risk regardless, at least for me. Probably best to wait for the ones you've already ordered to come in before sinking more money into it.



I would hold off and see what the impressions are of the ones we have ordered on Headfi.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I would hold off and see what the impressions are of the ones we have ordered on Headfi.


AliExpress has some buyer protections in place and I wouldn't terribly mind paying return shipping if they're unusable, but I was already tempted to spend nearly the same amount between a couple of their other IEMs. Might as well spend on something with EST drivers instead. I guess it'll depend on when they launch them.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> AliExpress has some buyer protections in place and I wouldn't terribly mind paying return shipping if they're unusable, but I was already tempted to spend nearly the same amount between a couple of their other IEMs. Might as well spend on something with EST drivers instead. I guess it'll depend on when they launch them.



I would wait for impressions of that GS Audio cheaper EST model whenever people get their hands on it as that seems a great deal. Also the new Moondrop Variations EST model looks intriguing but have to wait on that one also no idea of the price on it either.


----------



## feverfive

I'm likely allowing myself only one IEM purchase this year, and have been hoping @DUNU-Topsound would release a new flagship in '21 (or at least have solid rumors of same sometime early '22).  Not sure where that open back would fit in their lineup, but still interested regardless.  Gonna hold-off on the Senn IE900 just because I'm curious about what DUNU are up to.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

feverfive said:


> I'm likely allowing myself only one IEM purchase this year, and have been hoping @DUNU-Topsound would release a new flagship in '21 (or at least have solid rumors of same sometime early '22).  Not sure where that open back would fit in their lineup, but still interested regardless.  Gonna hold-off on the Senn IE900 just because I'm curious about what DUNU are up to.



Coming out with a flagship yearly is... smartphone maker behavior. We don't make smartphones. But then again, we're always up to something...


----------



## feverfive (Jun 4, 2021)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Coming out with a flagship yearly is... smartphone maker behavior. We don't make smartphones. But then again, we're always up to something...


Oh man, Luna was 2020 release?  My bad.  Yeah, for sure I don't expect yearly flagship from a solid company like DUNU at least.  Guess I can grab myself a IE900 sooner than I thought then.  Sticking to a budget is kinda nice for a change.

EDIT:  my sense of time is whack since the pandemic hit.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jun 4, 2021)

feverfive said:


> I'm likely allowing myself only one IEM purchase this year, and have been hoping @DUNU-Topsound would release a new flagship in '21 (or at least have solid rumors of same sometime early '22).  Not sure where that open back would fit in their lineup, but still interested regardless.  Gonna hold-off on the Senn IE900 just because I'm curious about what DUNU are up to.





DUNU-Topsound said:


> Coming out with a flagship yearly is... smartphone maker behavior. We don't make smartphones. But then again, we're always up to something...


Could you spoil us a bit about the one posted today, I’m looking for my last purchase of the year and I’m torn in between imr elan, shozy black hole mini (wood version) or ... THAT that you posted... whatever it is. I’m a food for open back, dynamic driver headphones


----------



## zenki

Dunu the smartphone-ear maker.
Lol


----------



## baskingshark

mndless said:


> AliExpress has some buyer protections in place and I wouldn't terribly mind paying return shipping if they're unusable, but I was already tempted to spend nearly the same amount between a couple of their other IEMs. Might as well spend on something with EST drivers instead. I guess it'll depend on when they launch them.



Ah, but the caveat is that one has to run thru quite a lot of hoops to "prove" to the seller that something is defective. Eg seller will ask for videos of stuff, but some things can't be shown on videos/photos eg out of phase gear, channel imbalance, unless u have graphing equipment or tools?

CS on Aliexpress can be a crapshoot sometimes. I've had defective gear/missing gear where the seller just ignored my PM. Or sometimes, they try to use delaying tactics to stall the buyer until buyer protection finishes, experienced that too. Or they give a fake tracking number and claim the parcel has been delivered when nothing ever came. All usual tricks of the trade.

And even if the seller does agree to sending back stuff, returning things to China can be a pain. The return costs can add up to a budget IEM, things can get lost etc.



So my 2 cents is that for more expensive gear, best not to buy on Aliexpress from unknown/new shops with unknown repute. Some shops are kinda established and I've no issues putting money there, but it really takes a big leap of faith to get pricey gear from the unknown ones. I never buy from Aliexpress shops that have < 95 - 97% positive ratings, or from new shops that have some alphabet soup as a shop name. 

But no worries, if one wants to do a blind purchase for some interesting expensive IEM on Aliexpress, one can always ask @RikudouGoku to take one for the team and buy the IEM in question hahaha. Thank you @RikudouGoku for your services to the audio world, they will always be remembered!


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 5, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wow tx for the rec, indeed it seem some next level Hybrid for the price. I like graphene driver i heard (mostly in earbuds) it have this special texture to its timbre and good speed it seem. When i read detailed acoustic properties and design of an IEM, i know most of the time we are into serious audiophile territories unlike lot of chifi amateurish tuning that just throw more an more BA in until our ears or brain explode. I do think singleDD-BA hybrid still ahve tremendous potential with how BA tech evolve. THAT might be a discovery i wanna make! You seem to got taste mate!
> 
> DOnt get me wrong, indeed, its at least the more weighty dynamic dd like bass I ever heard from a multi BA, which include overatted Andromeda, 64audio Nio, Fiio FA9...it have a luscious weighty slam, electronic music is sooooo great with the T800 cant have enougn. What ear tips do you use? Thats bigegst flaw for me, it need perfect placement and ear tips to have open imaging-soundstage. I think T800 got inaccurate impressions cause of this caprice. I find very wide  bore ear tips the best for multi-BA iem, cause unlike DD, they dont need nozzle tube resonance to extend bass IMO


Thank you. I do have the *less can be more *ideology while it comes to driver count. However, often I get pleasantly surprised by many driver counts also, like T800, VE 6X-C, EVE20, etc. So I think ultimately it boils down to the tuning capability. However, I still steer clear away from KZ, TRN, etc who just seem to never shy away from jamming a lot BA drivers. Also, I do not go sub-$50 as the SQ never satisfies me there. I bought a BL-03, sold it 5 days later, and I was done.

The bass driver of A3H+ is quite bold, mind you. It's got a voluminous bass, frontal and attacking, midbass has slightly more emphasis than subbass. But surprisingly, the stage is clean and airy despite that. That's what made me go WOW! It's my fun iem.

While I was using T800, I was using its stock tip, and Final Audio E-Type. I know wide bore tips like W01 or sednaearfit or new bee silicone might have attenuated the bass a bit, however, I never really felt the need to attenuate the bass, hence did not change into wide bore. The soundstage was open enough.

BTW, what is this nozzle-tube resonance? Never heard this. Can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

Drago20Love said:


> And I guess I just got the GT8 🤷‍♂️


I kept an eye on this one too... Waiting for prints... Has it been sent to you yet?


----------



## Miketango

1clearhead said:


> Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!
> 
> Attention to all those that love the KZ and CCA branded IEM's for their inexpensive price. Right now, there are 3 game changing IEM's that will fit right in as some of the best budget earphones that money can buy at this very moment. I'm talking about the KZ DQ6, CCA CSN, and the KZ EDX. Though, their success comes with a little tweak to bring out the best in all three with just a little extra money to spare. It will definitely compete in the upscale of more expensive IEM's, IMHO! And, it's no joke when I say that some KZ or CCA lovers might even find them as an "end-game" to their budget collection for quite sometime. So, let's see what makes them so special...!
> 
> ...


So quick question qkvk4 vs cca csn in bass + soundstage which one would win ?


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> The GD3A and the GD11.


Did you get yours? I am very close to place order for ST8B...would have liked to know if it would be wise to make that investment.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> Did you get yours? I am very close to place order for ST8B...would have liked to know if it would be wise to make that investment.


They are still making mine, looks like they dont have anything in stock so all units are order made.


----------



## morndewey

My Xinhs cable order from Ali arrived in record time. Unbelievable. Glad.
Anyhow, wm1a + EE ESR2 + Xinhs cable (8 single core copper/gold) is a divine combo. Had to throw a Penon Totem adapter in the chain, too.
Beautiful cable. I’m especially impressed by the 0.78 pins. They are sized precisely. Slide into EE iem terminals comfortably, with the last few millimeters insertion having that ideal, extra snug tension/connection at the end. Welcome contrast to Penon cable pins.
Great recommendation @RikudouGoku!


----------



## 1clearhead

Miketango said:


> So quick question qkvk4 vs cca csn in bass + soundstage which one would win ?


I don't have the qkvk4, so I don't have a say which one would be the better choice. But, I can say that there's no doubt that the CSN has excellent bass and soundstage for the very low asking price and could have been easily sold for twice the price, IMHO.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jun 5, 2021)

So, almost a week with this tiny jewels, opinion: truly worth the price, sub bass has a nice rumble, impact is amazing, 8mm can go a long way, imo they need fairly open tips, the a07 bundled are good but i have this sony ones (EX something... i found em in amazon japan like 2 years ago or so) mid range is good, not a W signature definitely but still it has nice texture and its not shy in the details, highs are good, i can never go into detail since tbh I’m a bit treble sensitive.

One thing that i find astonishing is its separation qualities, its something quite different from everything, they are as well the most source sensitive pair i own, the difference in between sources is way too noticeable, i thought the acoustune 1670ss were the only pair like this, bundled cable is good, nothing to go crazy about, i love that they paired the cable with the iems, that’s a good aesthetic detail. Soundstage is not so big, it reminds me a lot to tin hifi p1, it feels like a small venue, but all the instruments are properly placed, again, separation its in another league in this pair.

All in all, its a good all rounder, for the price i find it to be a great pair, burn in is absolutely required, my first hours with em i was a bit disappointed, I’ve been dancing between this ones, Thor mjolnir, my modded imr r1z and isn d10, of em all i find this ones to excel in fit and they do cover my sub bass needs, rumble is amazing for such a little ear piece, but then again, we went from 16mm ex1k, to 6mm CNT with almost the same capabilities.

Now I’m torn, I’m looking for a last purhcase for the year.... (yeah, right...) I’m torn in between shozy black hole mini (wood) cause i own a pair of grado rs1e and i do have an admiration for what wood can do, i wish for a large DD with wooden cavity, imr elan cause I’m a fan and i haven’t tried bone conduction yet... it doesnt ring with me tbh, I’m addicted to feel the air passing through, sony ex1k its my favorite headphone cause of that, you can tell there’s this massive thing pushing air like there’s no tomorrow. AND the other one is dunu Zen, again... massive DD, i own fiio fd5 and that could be one of the last iems i would buy, its a personal favorite, I’ve been using it with the narrower nozzles, final e converter and either spiral dots with a bit of memory foam in the back of the cavity for keeping some bass, or cp100’s for even larger than life soundstage,  pushing up the bass makes that thing pure in ear violence... I’m selling a couple of iems in Mexico City if any one is reading from there, time to thin the herd


----------



## jant71 (Jun 5, 2021)

Yesterday I thought I was slick and "discovered" the new Sabbat E16 true wireless used the magnetostat driver like the Tape and BGVP Zero with some detective work searching pics and Chinese sites. Should have looked down more in the Amazon listing and seen this earlier...




So, if you like the Tape and a true wireless version with a bit more bass and impact down low(from the few impressions) but still the detail and good extension this may be of interest for $99. Seems like a winner with a bit more consumer friendly tuning and a better more Ergo shape.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094FG2JJH/ref=twister_B094FHNNQR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ace Bee

Here's my review of Sennheiser IE300. While I loved the bass, the overall sharp V and peaky treble was not much inviting.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sennheiser-ie-300.24893/review/26010/


----------



## mndless

Anyone know if any HiFi companies have plans to improve their iem bluetooth neckbands or release any new ones to the market? I'm enjoying my FiiO LC-BT2, but I wish it had a better noise floor and more potent amplification. UAT support would also be nice, but is not a requirement.


----------



## Drago20Love

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> I kept an eye on this one too... Waiting for prints... Has it been sent to you yet?


It's still on the making, hope they send it in 2 or 3 days so it arrives in 3 weeks from today, can't wait to listen to it! It seems they can put your custom logo for $30 bucks too!


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> It's still on the making, hope they send it in 2 or 3 days so it arrives in 3 weeks from today, can't wait to listen to it! It seems they can put your custom logo for $30 bucks too!


I may have to hop on a chat with them and see if they can use one of the other she'll designs that has the same shape and internal volume. I love the aesthetic of the ST3, but I'm not a particular fan of what the graph looks like for it, so I wonder if I can get them to use it's resin and faceplate for one of the other builds. I guess it's worth asking, anyway. Probably would be a surcharge, but could be worth it.


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey, guys!

Just posted the reviews of the following:

a. TRN TA1 (3.5/5) - recommended as a collectible (JP-variant). SQ-wise, while unique, is nothing exceptional. Except for the build - it's impossibly superb considering the ~25 USD price on certain platforms.

b. Lypertek Bevi 2 (3/5) - form factor and neutral-to-midcentric tuning are the only good things about it. Not worth it for 80 USD. Sub-30 IEMs are way better than.

c. Meze Audio 12 Classics V2 (4.5/5) - exquisite build with a well-done V tuning. Remarkable technical capabilities for the price especially considering that it's a single-DD. Biggest downside is that it has nondetachable cables and the titanium-coated DD timbre (it's possible to get used to it). A trip to your local modder for an MMCX mod is very worth-it.


If you have the time to read them, I would greatly appreciate it especially if there's anything I can improve on.


Stay safe everyone!


-cappuchino



P.S.

The iBasso IT01x review will be delayed as I'm waiting for the Sennheiser IE 400 Pro (should arrive within three days). I've seen the graph in which the IT01x looks like it's a damping filter away from being essentially the "same" and so I am curious how far (or close) it will be from the Sennheiser.


P.P.S

These took way too long to start writing and release because I was preoccupied with Final exams.


----------



## jmwant

Blon Prometheus is coming!



https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-bl-a8-prometheus-latest-single-dd-iems-available-now


----------



## jmwant

Kinera released an updated version of their very first Multiba flagship, Odin.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kiner...-upgrades-over-original-flagship-multi-ba-iem


----------



## jwbrent

jmwant said:


> Blon Prometheus is coming!
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-bl-a8-prometheus-latest-single-dd-iems-available-now



Interesting shell design.


----------



## jant71

jwbrent said:


> Interesting shell design.


Yeah, if you like wind noise.  It's nickname will probably be the whistler lol!


----------



## F700 (Jun 6, 2021)

Might have been mentioned in earlier posts, if so sry for repetition.

Dethonray launchs his first pair of IEM this month, the Tender, a planar IEM 😉

MSRP: Unknown to me at present time

Official thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dethonray-tender-i-earphones.957542/#post-16394619


----------



## F700 (Jun 6, 2021)

While I am at it, even if it’s not a real scoop and reviews have been posted on YT and
HF already, the Oriveti O400 is a 4BA IEM. One BA being tailor-tuned by Oriveti. My pair arrives on Thursday. More infos on the dedicated thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/oriveti-o400.955968/

Manufacturer link: https://www.oriveti.com/product-page/oriveti-o400-premium-4ba-hifi-iem-headphones

MSRP: USD 399.-


----------



## earmonger

Miketango said:


> So quick question qkvk4 vs cca csn in bass + soundstage which one would win ?


QK VK4 is garbage. Really, look elsewhere.


----------



## jant71

I did partake of the Sabbat E16 and can confirm from the sound they are indeed the Magnetostat and w/o the issues of the Tape as far as tuning or bad cable choice. Spiral Dot SF for the win it seems. They sound great and are good on volume which is nice on all devices and they sound driven well not just having volume headroom. They EQ well if needed. The only issue would be with tips if you are trying for the most seal the dynamic part can get a bit choked and be thicker and less articulate than the treble driver hurting the cohesion. Maybe burn in can tighten up the dynamic driver some but no need using the SF tips as far as I'm concerned but I would still say you can do better than the stock silicones which are smaller bore. I can revisit after run in but they require no more tweaking than any other earphone so tips and a little EQ to taste will dial them in. They look good, fit good, sound great, and work well with no issues as far as BT connection/stability. A good buy at $99.


----------



## Dsnuts

I spent the greater part of this weekend to write about these. These are spectacular no other way of describing them.  The best earphones I have heard all year happen to be Tansio Marais new flagships the SPARKs.  Your weekend reader. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-marai-sparks.25201/reviews#review-26020


----------



## earmonger (Aug 17, 2021)

Miketango said:


> So quick question qkvk4 vs cca csn in bass + soundstage which one would win ?


Major bass on the VK4 but only with a lot of tip-rollling. Haven't heard CSN.


----------



## r31ya

QKZ VK4 is hyped for it "tonality" but it also famed for QC problem, unit variance, poor build quality, and the need of aftercare (tip rolling, cable replacement).
Unless you dare to buy like 3~5 unit and test each of one hoping you get the one with the right tonality, don't bother.

Get CCA CSN which have much better build and so far it seems people here like it.


----------



## earmonger (Aug 17, 2021)

r31ya said:


> QKZ VK4 is hyped for it "tonality" but it also famed for QC problem, unit variance, poor build quality, and the need of aftercare (tip rolling, cable replacement).
> Unless you dare to buy like 3~5 unit and test each of one hoping you get the one with the right tonality, don't bother.
> 
> Get CCA CSN which have much better build and so far it seems people here like it.


VK4 are very tip-dependent. None of the ones that came with it were big enough for a seal. With some other silicones (large from KBear KS1) they're pretty good.


----------



## cappuchino (Jun 7, 2021)

I might have just listened to potential endgame...

While quite old at ~2 years since its release, this is the first Sennheiser product I've ever listened to (review unit). I think these go on sale for less than 200 USD already what with being replaced by the IE300? Not that sure and I tried to find said deal but no luck.

Only obvious cons I can find are the use of proprietary connectors and the "cheap" feeling cable. I've contacted a local modder already and they'll be able to make an MMCX-to-IE Pro adapter for 16 USD.

And my god are these comfortable!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> Thank you. I do have the *less can be more *ideology while it comes to driver count. However, often I get pleasantly surprised by many driver counts also, like T800, VE 6X-C, EVE20, etc. So I think ultimately it boils down to the tuning capability. However, I still steer clear away from KZ, TRN, etc who just seem to never shy away from jamming a lot BA drivers. Also, I do not go sub-$50 as the SQ never satisfies me there. I bought a BL-03, sold it 5 days later, and I was done.
> 
> The bass driver of A3H+ is quite bold, mind you. It's got a voluminous bass, frontal and attacking, midbass has slightly more emphasis than subbass. But surprisingly, the stage is clean and airy despite that. That's what made me go WOW! It's my fun iem.
> 
> ...


Wise ideology mate, you know that steroids aren't permitted in fair competition, I feel sometimes the overuse of drivers' numbers is to compensate for a lack of tuning talent. Especially for KZ, TRN, CCA chifi companies. I do find BL03 very competent even if i rarely listen to them.

Oh, ok, A3H+ is a fun IEM....wonder if its better than the overpriced Campfire Polaris which is a fun V shape signature with thunderous bass impact, nice for electronic, make you go wow....but sometime yuck too because of upper mids and treble being agressive and bit shouty.

lol, im french so sometimes I struggle to explain more intricate acoustic phenomenon, but you know DD and BA don't propagate sound waves the same way, DD acting more like human vocal cord while BA being more like bird syrinx I guess. So, BA bass and overall sound tend to open more with wide bore ear tips because the tips nozzle doesn't compress all these BA shooting sound at same time. Im not sure to understand fully why, but for multi-BA you will never add bass with big long ear tips like you can do for DD. About T800, another ''mod'' i really need to do is changing the Knowles damping filters...it cna be bought on ALI for very cheap. It can be usefull for those that find upper mids to fowards.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wise ideology mate, you know that steroids aren't permitted in fair competition, I feel sometimes the overuse of drivers' numbers is to compensate for a lack of tuning talent. Especially for KZ, TRN, CCA chifi companies. I do find BL03 very competent even if i rarely listen to them.
> 
> Oh, ok, A3H+ is a fun IEM....wonder if its better than the overpriced Campfire Polaris which is a fun V shape signature with thunderous bass impact, nice for electronic, make you go wow....but sometime yuck too because of upper mids and treble being agressive and bit shouty.
> 
> lol, im french so sometimes I struggle to explain more intricate acoustic phenomenon, but you know DD and BA don't propagate sound waves the same way, DD acting more like human vocal cord while BA being more like bird syrinx I guess. So, BA bass and overall sound tend to open more with wide bore ear tips because the tips nozzle doesn't compress all these BA shooting sound at same time. Im not sure to understand fully why, but for multi-BA you will never add bass with big long ear tips like you can do for DD. About T800, another ''mod'' i really need to do is changing the Knowles damping filters...it cna be bought on ALI for very cheap. It can be usefull for those that find upper mids to fowards.


Even though A3H+ is an outstanding iem, over time I have found out that the price differences do hold true, and there truly is no giant killer. Polaris is almost 2.5 times the A3H+. I have not heard the Polaris, but I am almost sure that the details and separation will be slightly improved on Polaris. But yeah, tonality-wise A3H+ might be more pleasing, as even though the notes do have a hint of sharpness, but they are not for sure piercing.


----------



## fonkepala

saldsald said:


> You need to try the TRN MT1



What do you think of the MT1? Kinda disappointed with mine. Sounds harsh, peaky and fatiguing. Could be I've gotten a lemon, not sure. Also, seems like there are a few variations of it being sold.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> Even though A3H+ is an outstanding iem, over time I have found out that the price differences do hold true, and there truly is no giant killer. Polaris is almost 2.5 times the A3H+. I have not heard the Polaris, but I am almost sure that the details and separation will be slightly improved on Polaris. But yeah, tonality-wise A3H+ might be more pleasing, as even though the notes do have a hint of sharpness, but they are not for sure piercing.


DO you know if their any A3H+ graph available anywhere? Or it seem their numerous version of this model, custom is PRO, older version is A3H...

The Polaris was fatiguing to my ears and im far from being treble sensitive. They are kinda bad IEM in fact, treble isnt very controlled and too fowards. But V2 might be better...anyway, Campfire isnt a brand im really curious about even if i do have heard the Andromeda 2020 edition...which is a slightly improved FIIO FH9 from what i remember.


----------



## RikudouGoku

How do Tin Hifi fix the P2? hmmm, maybe it wasnt expensive enough?


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 7, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> DO you know if their any A3H+ graph available anywhere? Or it seem their numerous version of this model, custom is PRO, older version is A3H...
> 
> The Polaris was fatiguing to my ears and im far from being treble sensitive. They are kinda bad IEM in fact, treble isnt very controlled and too fowards. But V2 might be better...anyway, Campfire isnt a brand im really curious about even if i do have heard the Andromeda 2020 edition...which is a slightly improved FIIO FH9 from what i remember.









This is the only one I could find. Mild V-shape. A3H+ is neutral-bright+bass boost, but it isn't fatiguing by a long margin. Don't be afraid by the 8 Khz peak, it definitely isn't as bad as it looks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Some new cables I got.

















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001872907457.html

Cable A24, looks and feels like cable A6 but is almost half the price. Unfortunately it does not measure as good being at 0.27 ohms but still recommended due to the low price and high build quality.











Sure looks similar right? A24 is only a bit more silverish, while A6 is whiter. (A6 on top and A24 on bottom.)



















Well, do I have to say something? I am sure that the pictures already made you take out your wallet. 
But to help you with that, this costed me 20 usd and it measures at 0.13ohms. So yes, it looks like cable A1 has been beaten.
This is Cable A25, a custom cable with 2 gold/copper wires + 1 sterling silver (pure silver) so its a 6 core cable.




















Another version of cable A25, but with 1 gold/copper wire + 2 sterling silver wires. Unfortunately this measures quite a lot worse than the other version. Being at 0.37ohms instead. Which means this isnt a A series, instead it joins the B series as cable B8


Neither the A25 or the B8 have been listed for sale. But I will tell him that he should list cable A25, its an epic cable for sure.
(if anyone wants to buy it, you need to ask him for it and he will make you one. Since he doesnt have a proper listing for it yet.)


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> How do Tin Hifi fix the P2? hmmm, maybe it wasnt expensive enough?



This is madness.

Their original Tin P2 was launched around $300ish USD and flopped. So they double the price for the retuned version (that released just weeks after the original P2)!?

Not to mention the Tin T5 that was recently released also had equivocal reviews. And now they are coming up with a retune of that too haha.


----------



## r31ya

At 400 you'll start seeing the like of moondrop blessing 2, a "budget" Endgame material. 
Hopefully Tin audio prepared to fight those


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 7, 2021)

This is what $600 worth of earphone should look like a dedicated 10mm dynamic, 3 premium BAs +2 Sonion ESTs 4 way crossover/ 4 channel design out of 4 bores. 3 tuning switches. Made by a reputable tuner.


----------



## saldsald

fonkepala said:


> What do you think of the MT1? Kinda disappointed with mine. Sounds harsh, peaky and fatiguing. Could be I've gotten a lemon, not sure. Also, seems like there are a few variations of it being sold.


It is not harsh at all IMO kind of smooth in fact. It is quite scooped and pretty good for something like Katy Perry which I don't really listen to. Not for instrumental music thou.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> This is what $600 worth of earphone should look like a dedicated 10mm dynamic, 3 premium BAs +2 Sonion ESTs 4 way crossover/ 4 channel design out of 4 bores. 3 tuning switches. Made by a reputable tuner.


What tiseet?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> This is the only one I could find. Mild V-shape. A3H+ is neutral-bright+bass boost, but it isn't fatiguing by a long margin. Don't be afraid by the 8 Khz peak, it definitely isn't as bad as it looks.



*Oh doesnt seem bad even if the peak in the treble is scary a bit....*





*And there some tonal similarities with the Jasper i devore lately lol...apart Jasper treble seem more smooth-airy-extended-sparkly, which it is in the first place. *
Man, im more and more curious about these AWW A3H+ now...kinda irrational obsession. Or audiophile poison.

About cheapies, you should give a try to *HZsound Mirror* (perhaps i already say it...I repeat this suggestion so often)


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *Oh doesnt seem bad even if the peak in the treble is scary a bit....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not bite the bullet and get one? It won't be a bad buy. Perfect for an on the go beater iem.

HZsound Mirror, I did hear about its fame...I have a Penon Fan, and getting a Moondrop Aria (2020) in a while. May be I'll try the Mirror, one guy has it here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> Why not bite the bullet and get one? It won't be a bad buy. Perfect for an on the go beater iem.
> 
> HZsound Mirror, I did hear about its fame...I have a Penon Fan, and getting a Moondrop Aria (2020) in a while. May be I'll try the Mirror, one guy has it here.


Indeed mate, will see if i get it or not and put it on my growing ''must-try'' list...
Been a while i didn't dig deep into audio, any other must-try lol??

AD INFINITUM IEM COLLECTION!
(typing this postman ring at my door and give me a TANYA! playing with eartips right now, concluding KZ Starlines open the sound. promising)


----------



## fonkepala

saldsald said:


> It is not harsh at all IMO kind of smooth in fact. It is quite scooped and pretty good for something like Katy Perry which I don't really listen to. Not for instrumental music thou.



Hmm. I wonder if its down to unit variation. At first listen I thought it to just be detailed but then came the icepick. Why is the MT1 not suitable for instrumental music...poor timbre?


----------



## morndewey

drbluenewmexico said:


> What tiseet?


Tansio Mirai Land


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> How do Tin Hifi fix the P2? hmmm, maybe it wasnt expensive enough?


Times like these are when I wish head-fi had a "haha" reaction ala Facebook. XD 

TinHifi P2 was not a big hit, and wasn't as critically well received due to the price tag of ~$350. So TinHifi decided to retune it, give shells an 18K gold electroplating, and raise the price by almost twice. Smart move.

They also recommend a source with >1W (@32 ohms?) output which pretty much makes 99% mobile devices (DAPs/dongles) out there "unsuitable" for powering these. I mean, at that point you can just get a second-hand Hifiman Ananda or Dan Clark Aeon Flow Closed/Open.

I really don't get TinHifi's direction here, but here's hoping this one performs as well as other IEMs in that range when fed into a proper amp.


----------



## mndless

kmmbd said:


> Times like these are when I wish head-fi had a "haha" reaction ala Facebook. XD
> 
> TinHifi P2 was not a big hit, and wasn't as critically well received due to the price tag of ~$350. So TinHifi decided to retune it, give shells an 18K gold electroplating, and raise the price by almost twice. Smart move.
> 
> ...


It's about like the TRN VX 14K version, just to a less extreme extent. At least TinHifi has had some significant successes in the past that they can even legitimately claim that it's worth the cost, but it would still be quite challenging to justify it when the $650 pricepoint has so many excellent contenders.


----------



## saldsald

fonkepala said:


> Hmm. I wonder if its down to unit variation. At first listen I thought it to just be detailed but then came the icepick. Why is the MT1 not suitable for instrumental music...poor timbre?


Maybe you can try with different cables. The scooped mid tuning makes the timbre quite inaccurate so I don't think it is good for instrumental music.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Indeed mate, will see if i get it or not and put it on my growing ''must-try'' list...
> Been a while i didn't dig deep into audio, any other must-try lol??
> 
> AD INFINITUM IEM COLLECTION!
> (typing this postman ring at my door and give me a TANYA! playing with eartips right now, concluding KZ Starlines open the sound. promising)


There's only other iem in my collection that I know I won't be letting go no matter what - UM 3DT. It's freaking good! Love it to bits! First DD that made me go head over heels!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> Here's my review of Sennheiser IE300. While I loved the bass, the overall sharp V and peaky treble was not much inviting.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sennheiser-ie-300.24893/review/26010/


Though I will grant you the V shaped sig...peaky treble?! HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA...NAH!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Though I will grant you the V shaped sig...peaky treble?! HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA...NAH!


Well, mate, if you're able to listen to the NX7 MKwtv disaster, your sure IMMUNIZE to peaky treble. 
Congrats!
Among the worst IEM i ever heard. nj


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> There's only other iem in my collection that I know I won't be letting go no matter what - UM 3DT. It's freaking good! Love it to bits! First DD that made me go head over heels!


OH....a little pricey but still under 500$ budget barem.

And single DD is my NO1 audiophile drug.

Will give it a check too. 

And stop horsing around, HZ Mirror are F miracle.


----------



## JEHL

kmmbd said:


> Times like these are when I wish head-fi had a "haha" reaction ala Facebook. XD
> 
> TinHifi P2 was not a big hit, and wasn't as critically well received due to the price tag of ~$350. So TinHifi decided to retune it, give shells an 18K gold electroplating, and raise the price by almost twice. Smart move.
> 
> ...


If Im not mistaken the Hifiman Ananda has a deceptively high efficiency for a planar headphone to the point where it's used as a selling point.

Presumably this still means a dedicated amplifier is recomended but doesn't need to be particularly powerful.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jun 7, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well, mate, if you're able to listen to the NX7 MKwtv disaster, your sure IMMUNIZE to peaky treble.
> Congrats!
> Among the worst IEM i ever heard. nj


Which one? the NX7 MkIII is not peaky in the least. The original NX7 had the rep of being peaky, but even that was exaggerated. Now those early KZ's were peaky. The old SFR's were peaky. The TFZ Kings are peaky. The Toneking Shockwave III was peaky. CCA C12? PEAKY! Those are peaky. The Senns and NX7's? NAH.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Though I will grant you the V shaped sig...peaky treble?! HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA HEHE HAHA...NAH!


Actually, two of my friends will agree with you, while two others agree with me...so I think it's kind of individual preference.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH....a little pricey but still under 500$ budget barem.
> 
> And single DD is my NO1 audiophile drug.
> 
> ...


*NEWSFLASH: It is 3 DD!! 2 7mm DD for Bass, 1 10mm CNT DD for Mids and Highs!*

You have a $500 budget bar? Nice...I just bought TSMR Land...I wish I could have something like the budget bar too...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> *NEWSFLASH: It is 3 DD!! 2 7mm DD for Bass, 1 10mm CNT DD for Mids and Highs!*
> 
> You have a $500 budget bar? Nice...I just bought TSMR Land...I wish I could have something like the budget bar too...


say whaaaat...thats some bally multi drivers. wait a sec...i think i see that on hifigo and was sceptikal but intrigue at same time.
hum, interesting.
Why not a threesome DD instead of just one if their all good?

Andtheir no strange bloom among all those DD??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 7, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Which one? the NX7 MkIII is not peaky in the least. The original NX7 had the rep of being peaky, but even that was exaggerated. Now those early KZ's were peaky. The old SFR's were peaky. The TFZ Kings are peaky. The Toneking Shockwave III was peaky. CCA C12? PEAKY! Those are peaky. The Senns and NX7's? NAH.


we have different ears dude, we cant argue. to my ears, both NX7 first version and last version are utterly bad in treble quality, so it hurt my ears even if im half-treble head.  As well, their zero musicality, which is even more subjective.

NX7 are in same league as KZ, CCA, TRN IMO...and they use same bellsing BA. Im sensible about timbre, thats my bias. KZ ZS10 PRO offer way better value for similar timbre and perhaps better tonal balance...if it s very important i can compare both.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 7, 2021)

delete...double message


----------



## flu_fighter

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> say whaaaat...thats some bally multi drivers. wait a sec...i think i see that on hifigo and was sceptikal but intrigue at same time.
> hum, interesting.
> Why not a threesome DD instead of just one if their all good?
> 
> Andtheir no strange bloom among all those DD??


UM 3DT is definitely 1 iem I would not sell as well


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> say whaaaat...thats some bally multi drivers. wait a sec...i think i see that on hifigo and was sceptikal but intrigue at same time.
> hum, interesting.
> Why not a threesome DD instead of just one if their all good?
> 
> Andtheir no strange bloom among all those DD??


No strange bloom! The signature is slightly on brighter side! Bass is tight and controlled despite having two DDs for bass. Excellent clean and crisp sound, very good transparency, wide and open spacious presentation...in fact, why not go through my review? I have compared it with *4 iems:*

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/unique-melody-terminator-3dt.24922/review/25690/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> No strange bloom! The signature is slightly on brighter side! Bass is tight and controlled despite having two DDs for bass. Excellent clean and crisp sound, very good transparency, wide and open spacious presentation...in fact, why not go through my review? I have compared it with *4 iems:*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/unique-melody-terminator-3dt.24922/review/25690/


yep why not at this stage lol

i think you write well, read your I300 review and enjoy it!

you know, i still struggle about this ''tonal subjectivity'' bias, especially when its a crush....so now i will know how it work for you when you have a crush too


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yep why not at this stage lol
> 
> i think you write well, read your I300 review and enjoy it!
> 
> you know, i still struggle about this ''tonal subjectivity'' bias, especially when its a crush....so now i will know how it work for you when you have a crush too


I already have my crush with 3DT   cannot live without it...In fact, even when I was listening to UM Mirage, I found myself going back for the 3DT every once in a while. In the UM 3DT thread, everyone who owns 3DT confirms this - even though they might have more expensive gears, they always at some point go back to 3DT. It is always in the rotation.

Thank you for the appreciation  I try to put my feelings into words as truly as possible. I am not yet very much adept in understanding precipitation of notes, dynamics, etc. So I leave them out of my reviews.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> we have different ears dude, we cant argue. to my ears, both NX7 first version and last version are utterly bad in treble quality, so it hurt my ears even if im half-treble head.  As well, their zero musicality, which is even more subjective.
> 
> NX7 are in same league as KZ, CCA, TRN IMO...and they use same bellsing BA. Im sensible about timbre, thats my bias. KZ ZS10 PRO offer way better value for similar timbre and perhaps better tonal balance...if it s very important i can compare both.


TheNX7 uses Piezoelectric _Ceramic _Driver for the highs, not a Bellsing, for all versions of the NX7. So there's that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

damn stop guys....just stop LOL
i scan every info and im like...ok, its no hyper look at me things.

my brain already try to find a way to grab those....

is it a new or oldish IEM?

Oh, man, trying to explain the abstract sound world isnt easy indeed, at least for me which im french too, tbh, im 100% always disappointed by what i write. You can pretend to be confident, but as soon as you enter ''third eye'' critical listening mode you have doubt. I'm full of doubt. Thus i will never be a self proclaim audio guru like some...wannabe. With the help of some graphs to compensate lack of confidence....in audiophile doubt.

Common people dont even get our geeky blabla..

But at least, it help to figure sound portrait when they does. I guess. 

Im more intrigue by those than the AWW hybrid.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> damn stop guys....just stop LOL
> i scan every info and im like...ok, its no hyper look at me things.
> 
> my brain already try to find a way to grab those....
> ...


I guess you're referring to the 3DT. It's fairly new, just came out last year December I believe. Try to grab it, it is one hell of an iem.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> TheNX7 uses Piezoelectric _Ceramic _Driver for the highs, not a Bellsing, for all versions of the NX7. So there's that.


yes....the upper highs are cover by piezo. its more about low-mid treble here for me. highs cover large spectrum (about 3-20khz)
Give a try to BQEYZ SPRING2 mate, i think youll like it...and if your a treble head ''like me'', well, i pull off the mesh to have more treble energy, air, imaging openness etc.

sorry if i look rude, it was cause of the ''Hahaha'' thing...you have all the right to enjoy NX7mk3 and once we know we are different, well , i will not argue to convince you of my tonal preference. But i can suggest you other piezo hybrids that i feel is a step up for me. Just in case.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes....the upper highs are cover by piezo. its more about low-mid treble here for me. highs cover large spectrum (about 3-20khz)
> Give a try to BQEYZ SPRING2 mate, i think youll like it...and if your a treble head ''like me'', well, i pull off the mesh to have more treble energy, air, imaging openness etc.
> 
> sorry if i look rude, it was cause of the ''Hahaha'' thing...you have all the right to enjoy NX7mk3 and once we know we are different, well , i will not argue to convince you of my tonal preference. But i can suggest you other piezo hybrids that i feel is a step up for me. Just in case.


I auditioned the Spring 2. Liked it, but felt the stage was a bit narrower than Penon Orb.
Recently the BQEYZ Summer is garnering rave reviews. Did you have chance to listen to it? I will have it for review this month or next month. Presently Moonddrop Aria is on its way to me.


----------



## Ace Bee

Can anyone tell me when the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting this year? Or is it starting at all?


----------



## flu_fighter

Ace Bee said:


> Can anyone tell me when the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting this year? Or is it starting at all?


I think starts on  21 or 22 June


----------



## Ace Bee

flu_fighter said:


> I think starts on  21 or 22 June


Thank you.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> Thank you.


Sales start on the 15th of June and continue through the 22nd. I'm not sure which of these dates will be affecting sales on audio gear, so keep an eye out for good deals.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 8, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> I auditioned the Spring 2. Liked it, but felt the stage was a bit narrower than Penon Orb.
> Recently the BQEYZ Summer is garnering rave reviews. Did you have chance to listen to it? I will have it for review this month or next month. Presently Moonddrop Aria is on its way to me.


Yes, they're not bad *without* filter mesh IMO....and Spring2 stage closing can be affected by this very clumsy ''mesh'' too.

All in all, for the price, in stock form,  its a fail to my ears. Tamed dynamic, same thick thumpy (Spring serie) bass that lack natural extension-rumble, lack of air.

I review them here lol
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/reviews#review-25938

1am time to sleep for me. See ya mate!


----------



## mndless

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> damn stop guys....just stop LOL
> i scan every info and im like...ok, its no hyper look at me things.
> 
> my brain already try to find a way to grab those....
> ...


If you're ever in doubt about how to describe something you're hearing, just post a media link to the song you're listening to in your review. Then you can say "listen to this part of this song. I'm hearing ..." to help people understand. It's a nice way for us to listen along and see if our IEMs are good enough or not to pick up on what you're noticing. It's also a fun way for us to find new artists to listen to. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be that technical. Z Reviews has made quite a youtube following for himself through his non-technical, charismatic audio reviews.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> Sales start on the 15th of June and continue through the 22nd. I'm not sure which of these dates will be affecting sales on audio gear, so keep an eye out for good deals.


Thanks again! I am aiming to buy some CEMA Electro Acousti Cables, so looking out for that primarily.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> If you're ever in doubt about how to describe something you're hearing, just post a media link to the song you're listening to in your review. Then you can say "listen to this part of this song. I'm hearing ..." to help people understand. It's a nice way for us to listen along and see if our IEMs are good enough or not to pick up on what you're noticing. It's also a fun way for us to find new artists to listen to. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be that technical. Z Reviews has made quite a youtube following for himself through his non-technical, charismatic audio reviews.


This is why I include example tracks and which part I am focusing on in my reviews.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> Thanks again! I am aiming to buy some CEMA Electro Acousti Cables, so looking out for that primarily.


If you happen to run across any spectacular deals that you feel like sharing, I think that might be suitable "discovery" content. Maybe... Just be a bad influence on our spending habits.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> If you happen to run across any spectacular deals that you feel like sharing, I think that might be suitable "discovery" content. Maybe... Just be a bad influence on our spending habits.


Will surely do so!


----------



## baskingshark

Seems Qudelix is releasing their own IEM called QX-Over Earphones: https://www.facebook.com/qudelix/posts/544196400288086





Think they are better known for their Dac/amp stuff, but interesting to see how this set turns out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Seems Qudelix is releasing their own IEM called QX-Over Earphones: https://www.facebook.com/qudelix/posts/544196400288086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that set is meant to be used only with their 5k amp though.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe that set is meant to be used only with their 5k amp though.



Yeah think so, looks like there's some lame proprietary connector there, sigh.


----------



## fonkepala

baskingshark said:


> Seems Qudelix is releasing their own IEM called QX-Over Earphones: https://www.facebook.com/qudelix/posts/544196400288086
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veryyy interested with this one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Some new iems from GS Audio.

ST2 2 BA 120 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780694355.html
ST3 3 BA 152 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780778056.html
ST4 4 BA 226 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780761461.html
ST6A 6 BA 292 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780846135.html
ST10 10 BA 430 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780867471.html


----------



## Makahl (Jun 8, 2021)

New Ikko is up to buy now: https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-oh1s-gems-earphones/





Might 'bad' news for some but it seems they switched to MMCX.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yes, they're not bad *without* filter mesh IMO....and Spring2 stage closing can be affected by this very clumsy ''mesh'' too.
> 
> All in all, for the price, in stock form,  its a fail to my ears. Tamed dynamic, same thick thumpy (Spring serie) bass that lack natural extension-rumble, lack of air.
> 
> ...


It's strange how polarized the reviews of the Summer seem to have been so far, regarding technicalities more so than on the rather subjective question of tuning. For example, other reviewers claim that the Summer bass speed and tightness is much improved from the Spring series contrary to your findings.

I have a pair on the way and have no idea what to expect! Which, after all, is likely to be for the best.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Some new iems from GS Audio.
> 
> ST2 2 BA 120 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780694355.html
> ST3 3 BA 152 usd: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002780778056.html
> ...


I decided to put in an order for the GD7B, and I'm glad I did, as their pricing has increased a bit since then. It's still pretty reasonable, but whatever. I decided to take the plunge after chatting with their rep and learning that they can use different resin and faceplates when assembling your IEM without any extra charge. I got them to make it with the shell design from the SD3 because I liked its aesthetic more than the blue ginko pattern. I'll post pics and impressions when it arrives.


----------



## jmwant

Audirect released the Beam 3 plus. This works as USB and Bluetooth dac-amp both! There's 3.5mm and 4.4mm Balanced outputs and three level gains. A pretty interesting device. No mention about the battery life though.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/audirect-beam-3-plus-latest-bluetooth-and-usb-dac-amp-released


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 9, 2021)

TFZ My Love 4 released.

https://penonaudio.com/tfz-my-love-4.html


----------



## brsdrgn

KutuzovGambit said:


> TFZ My Love 4 released, 4DD (!)
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/tfz-my-love-4.html


I don't see 4DD. It looks like a single DD.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

brsdrgn said:


> I don't see 4DD. It looks like a single DD.


You’re right I misread, edited post. Thanks!


----------



## brsdrgn

KutuzovGambit said:


> You’re right I misread, edited post. Thanks!


I understand. The way they wrote is tricky. 'My Love 4 Dynamic Driver'


----------



## Barndoor

shenzhenaudio said:


> Manufacturers have traditionally targeted the mid-year for new product launches, and SMSL, TOPPING, and MOONDROP are no exception. So let's take a look in our crystal ball and preview what's coming.
> 
> 
> 6th
> ...



Not sure if Moondrop Variations has been mentioned on this thread.


----------



## jwbrent

Barndoor said:


> Not sure if Moondrop Variations has been mentioned on this thread.



New Moondrop looks interesting. The description mentions this as being the first Moondrop with est drivers, but if I recall correctly, the Solis uses Sonion ests as well and retails for $1,099. I wonder if this is going to be the new flagship?


----------



## jmwant

Shanling annouced the UP5 with OLED display, ES9219C dac. It houses 2.5mm, 3.5mm, and 4.4mm outputs.


----------



## Barndoor

jwbrent said:


> New Moondrop looks interesting. The description mentions this as being the first Moondrop with est drivers, but if I recall correctly, the Solis uses Sonion ests as well and retails for $1,099. I wonder if this is going to be the new flagship?


I wonder if it is named Variations as it is tunable with filters or switches


----------



## r31ya

jmwant said:


> Shanling annouced the UP5 with OLED display, ES9219C dac. It houses 2.5mm, 3.5mm, and 4.4mm outputs.


Oooh, i don't need the big balanced but if its have bigger power for its 3.5mm dan 2.5mm
it should be a good alternative to btr5


----------



## brsdrgn

I'm looking for a cheap hidden iem like I came across with Heart mirror in the past. Is there anyone who has tried anything from that brand? I'd go for it already but it has mmcx connector type which makes me hesitate a little bit with QC.

Graph doesn't look that bad.






Https://a.aliexpress.com/_u8l0HH


----------



## cappuchino

Just posted my review of the iBasso IT01X.

3.5/5 - Stock. Unnatural upper midrange/lower treble. Bass quality can't keep up with the quantity. Narrow stage.
4/5 - Modded with damping filter in nozzle. **budget* Sennheiser IE 400 Pro*... in tonality. Not even close in technicalities.

Rated at 3.75, rounded off to 4 as Head-Fi doesn't support said rating.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01x.25204/review/26035/


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jun 10, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> I'm looking for a cheap hidden iem like I came across with Heart mirror in the past. Is there anyone who has tried anything from that brand? I'd go for it already but it has mmcx connector type which makes me hesitate a little bit with QC.
> 
> Graph doesn't look that bad.
> 
> ...


Seen 'em but haven't tried 'em. Kinda curious too actually. They do have an 2pin version available in the link you sent if MMCX is really concerning for you.

Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here but imo if the female MMCX part on the IEMs themselves have a plastic ring as high as the little golden tube they wrap around (some are only half as high), then the durability of those connectors should be considerably more solid than those without if you swap cables often, because frequent disconnects seem to widen the aforementioned golden tube if there's no plastic ring to keep them in place, resulting in sound cutting out easily (can be fixed by pinching the golden tube with thin tweezers of sorts since it's split into two parts). So keep an eye out for IEMs with such a design. For example, the TRN TA1 or the S****R MT300.


----------



## brsdrgn

SomeEntityThing said:


> Seen 'em but haven't tried 'em. Kinda curious too actually. They do have an 2pin version available in the link you sent if MMCX is really concerning for you.
> 
> Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here but imo if the female MMCX part on the IEMs themselves have a plastic ring as high as the little golden tube they wrap around (some are only half as high), then the durability of those connectors should be considerably more solid than those without if you swap cables often, because frequent disconnects seem to widen the aforementioned golden tube if there's no plastic ring to keep them in place, resulting in sound cutting out easily (can be fixed by pinching the golden tube with thin tweezers of sorts since it's split into two parts). So keep an eye out for IEMs with such a design. For example, the TRN TA1 or the S****R MT300.


Thank you for the answer. Very helpful. 

I haven't checked carefully the available options. So, having the 2 pin option, I'll give a shot to those. I hope they will reflect the feedbacks coming from the other buyers. 

Luckily MT300 has that special type of plugs that makes it more durable. After seeing some complaints I decided to stay with the stock cables and so far no issue. 

I'm also keeping an eye on these but I don't see many reviews. 

GR-T20 Wooden Panel DD + 2BA Mixed Bass Hifi Music Monitor Headphone 0.78mm 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vMmH9Z


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 10, 2021)

ISN Audio EST50
Flagship 2 Electrostatic+ 2BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-ear Monitor
2 Sonion Electrostatic driver for ultra-high frequency
1BA Knowles for high frequency
1BA Sonion for middle frequency
10mm dynamic for bass
Rated input power: 2mW
Max input power: 3mW
Impedance: 18ohm±10%(@1kHz)
Sensitivity: 100±3dB(@1kHz)
Frequency response: 15Hz-70kHz
Channel unbalance: 100Hz and 1kHz≤3dB
Connector: 2Pin 0.78mm

This is exciting. We finally get the successor to the H40. Nice!


----------



## Strifeff7

Sonion mid = Great performance guaranteed !!!


----------



## cocolinho

any estimated release date for the ISN Audio EST50?


----------



## Dsnuts

Usually soon after they post it on facebook page is where I got that information. Soon is the word.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> This is exciting. We finally get the successor to the H40. Nice!


This has jumped to the top of my interest list.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 10, 2021)

So I was told the H50 was in the works for a while actually but they had to scrap the initial design because it was difficult to top the sonics of the H40 tuning so they had to rethink what they wanted to do for the H40 successor.

EST50 was the answer. This one is going to be really good if the H40 is anything to go by would not surprise me one bit if these set the bar for earphones for the $400 price point. They are calling this a flagship product. Thats a high level statement right there. Cant wait for this one.

Gonna predict a highly refined large spacious dimensional sound with excellent dynamics. The mids Sonin BA should be similar or the same as the Penon Globes so I already know how the mids are gonna sound like. Rich and organic. Full body of sound with excellent extended treble and detail. Just a prediction but a more higher end H40 was probably the goal and this is what they made. You know they poured some effort into this one as it is double the price of their previous H40.


----------



## fonkepala

SomeEntityThing said:


> Seen 'em but haven't tried 'em. Kinda curious too actually. They do have an 2pin version available in the link you sent if MMCX is really concerning for you.
> 
> Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here but imo if the female MMCX part on the IEMs themselves have a plastic ring as high as the little golden tube they wrap around (some are only half as high), then the durability of those connectors should be considerably more solid than those without if you swap cables often, because frequent disconnects seem to widen the aforementioned golden tube if there's no plastic ring to keep them in place, resulting in sound cutting out easily (can be fixed by pinching the golden tube with thin tweezers of sorts since it's split into two parts). So keep an eye out for IEMs with such a design. For example, the TRN TA1 or the S****R MT300.



You mean something like this?


----------



## Robius (Jun 10, 2021)

SomeEntityThing said:


> Seen 'em but haven't tried 'em. Kinda curious too actually. They do have an 2pin version available in the link you sent if MMCX is really concerning for you.
> 
> Gonna go on a bit of a tangent here but imo if the female MMCX part on the IEMs themselves have a plastic ring as high as the little golden tube they wrap around (some are only half as high), then the durability of those connectors should be considerably more solid than those without if you swap cables often, because frequent disconnects seem to widen the aforementioned golden tube if there's no plastic ring to keep them in place, resulting in sound cutting out easily (can be fixed by pinching the golden tube with thin tweezers of sorts since it's split into two parts). So keep an eye out for IEMs with such a design. For example, the TRN TA1 or the S****R MT300.


My TA1's left side is still has a loose connection, sound cuts off when I move my head so I opened a dispute on aliexpress (I tried 2 other cables but it's same). The bad thing is you can't fix it because of the ring around it unlike normal mmcx. Also I'm done with mmcx, I don't know if it's bad luck but this is the 3rd time I'm having a loose connection problem with various brands.


----------



## jmwant (Jun 11, 2021)

SMSL released their latest desktop dac, the SU-8s. It's equipped with ESS9068AS dac. Along with USB, coaxial and optical, it supports Bluetooth 5.0 with AptX HD/ AptX and AAC. There are both balanced and se output.


----------



## mndless

jmwant said:


> SMSL released their latest desktop dac, the SU-8s. It's equipped with ESS9068AS dac. Along with USB, coaxial and optical, it supports Bluetooth 5.0 with AptX HD/ AptX and AAC. There are both balanced and se output.


A shame that it doesn't support LDAC or UAT, and that it only appears to function as a Bluetooth receiver instead of as a transceiver. Since I regularly use my HiBy R3 Pro Sabre as a USB connected Bluetooth transceiver for my FiiO LC-BT2, it's a shame that more companies don't create suitable AIO solutions for all possible means of audio connectivity. Especially if it's meant to act as a headless USB DAC/Amp. I'd love for someone to make a proper Bluetooth transceiver with actual windows integration so I could manage my connectivity through windows and have the DAC pass my playback controls through to the OS. As it is, I have to manually detach my Bluetooth neckband from the DAP to connect it to my phone, even though it can handle multiple device connectivity, because it never detects that playback from the DAP has stopped. It's very tiresome.


----------



## silent-circuit (Jun 11, 2021)

mndless said:


> If you're ever in doubt about how to describe something you're hearing, just post a media link to the song you're listening to in your review. Then you can say "listen to this part of this song. I'm hearing ..." to help people understand. It's a nice way for us to listen along and see if our IEMs are good enough or not to pick up on what you're noticing. It's also a fun way for us to find new artists to listen to. Sometimes it doesn't even have to be that technical. Z Reviews has made quite a youtube following for himself through his non-technical, charismatic audio reviews.


Zeos has no idea what he's doing and the fact that anyone listens to the word salad spilling from his mouth is flat out sad. This is someone who has multiple "favorite" speakers, headphones, DACs, and amps any given year that have vastly different presentations. Either he has no idea what he likes, no idea what he's hearing, or only cares about the latest sponsorship payment. We as a community shouldn't even refer to him.


----------



## mndless

silent-circuit said:


> Zeos has no idea what he's doing and the fact that anyone listens to the word salad spilling from his mouth is flat out sad. This is someone who has multiple "favorite" speakers, headphones, DACs, and amps any given year that have vastly different presentations. Either he has no idea what he likes, no idea what he's hearing, or only cares about the latest sponsorship payment. We as we a community shouldn't even refer to him.


Regardless, it is his charasmatic presentation that has earned him a following. If anything, we can do better, but some things are best presented in such a way when your ability to describe the acoustic performance or harmonics has failed.


----------



## davidcotton

r31ya said:


> Oooh, i don't need the big balanced but if its have bigger power for its 3.5mm dan 2.5mm
> it should be a good alternative to btr5


As well as being available to buy


----------



## fonkepala

silent-circuit said:


> Zeos has no idea what he's doing and the fact that anyone listens to the word salad spilling from his mouth is flat out sad. This is someone who has multiple "favorite" speakers, headphones, DACs, and amps any given year that have vastly different presentations. Either he has no idea what he likes, no idea what he's hearing, or only cares about the latest sponsorship payment. We as a community shouldn't even refer to him.


I somewhat agree. But he's entertaining, puts a smile on my face when I hear him gushing about his latest this and that. So, as long as you know what kind of cesspool you're wading into when you're watching one of his videos, and you take everything he says with some cynicism, it's alright I suppose.


----------



## fonkepala

r31ya said:


> Oooh, i don't need the big balanced but if its have bigger power for its 3.5mm dan 2.5mm
> it should be a good alternative to btr5


The Qudelix 5K is an excellent alternative to the BTR5. I'm glad I chose it over the BTR5. But YMMV.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 11, 2021)

The reason Z reviews works is he doesn’t use regular audiophile words. He doesn’t come off being able to have golden ears nor is in anyway shape or form a regular audiophile. So his reviews come off as user friendly and accessible to the masses. It doesn’t matter what he says as it is simply his opinion and he has a right to his opinion. He has a variety of speakers that he likes and well as headphones and DAC/amps that he recommends. That’s all the show is about. He is not technical nor goes into long convoluted talk about the audio process; some non-audiophiles like that. You can say what ever you want about him but he still has the last laugh. He has created a business doing what he loves and is passionate about audio. He doesn’t get 1000s of $ of free gear for nothing! He is the blue-collar audiophile.


fonkepala said:


> I somewhat agree. But he's entertaining, puts a smile on my face when I hear him gushing about his latest this and that. So, as long as you know what kind of cesspool you're wading into when you're watching one of his videos, and you take everything he says with some cynicism, it's alright I suppose.


----------



## ehjie

Dsnuts said:


> So I was told the H50 was in the works for a while actually but they had to scrap the initial design because it was difficult to top the sonics of the H40 tuning so they had to rethink what they wanted to do for the H40 successor.
> 
> EST50 was the answer. This one is going to be really good if the H40 is anything to go by would not surprise me one bit if these set the bar for earphones for the $400 price point. They are calling this a flagship product. Thats a high level statement right there. Cant wait for this one.
> 
> Gonna predict a highly refined large spacious dimensional sound with excellent dynamics. The mids Sonin BA should be similar or the same as the Penon Globes so I already know how the mids are gonna sound like. Rich and organic. Full body of sound with excellent extended treble and detail. Just a prediction but a more higher end H40 was probably the goal and this is what they made. You know they poured some effort into this one as it is double the price of their previous H40.



Most probably they're gonna up the treble, @ least db level as the Globe - then it's very good. Stage Depth, they should up this one, too...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Redcarmoose said:


> The reason Z reviews works is he doesn’t use regular audiophile words. He doesn’t come off being able to have golden ears nor is in anyway shape or form a regular audiophile. So his reviews come off as user friendly and accessible to the masses. It doesn’t matter what he says as it is simply his opinion and he has a right to his opinion. He has a variety of speakers that he likes and well as headphones and DAC/amps that he recommends. That’s all the show is about. He is not technical nor goes into long convoluted talk about the audio process; some non-audiophiles like that. You can say what ever you want about him but he still has the last laugh. He has created a business doing what he loves and is passionate about audio. He doesn’t get 1000s of $ of free gear for nothing! He is the blue-collar audiophile.


This statement holds true for so many audio reviewers out there. Not pin-pointing anyone, but if someone guarantees significant reach then however incorrect or random one's view/review/opinion is brands will continue to align with them.

And, viewers/fans somehow resonate with the reviewers opinions then what one can do? They're simply pandering to the demands of their fans. It's upto each individual to deem what's correct for him/her. Superstar reviewers are humans afterall and they too can be wrong.


----------



## mndless

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> This statement holds true for so many audio reviewers out there. Not pin-pointing anyone, but if someone guarantees significant reach then however incorrect or random one's view/review/opinion is brands will continue to align with them.
> 
> And, viewers/fans somehow resonate with the reviewers opinions then what one can do? They're simply pandering to the demands of their fans. It's upto each individual to deem what's correct for him/her. Superstar reviewers are humans afterall and they too can be wrong.


I just like to know when the stuff they rec is a kind of guilty pleasure sound signature. When something isn't necessarily good for a wide range of genre, but it really hits the spot in very specific circumstances, and that's where they love the product.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mndless said:


> I just like to know when the stuff they rec is a kind of guilty pleasure sound signature. When something isn't necessarily good for a wide range of genre, but it really hits the spot in very specific circumstances, and that's where they love the product.


Yes. The key is to understand their ears and habits instead of just blind buying or recommending stuff that they choose to push.


----------



## tgx78

My review of the Tansio Mirai Spark is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-marai-sparks.25201/reviews#review-26055

Cheers!


----------



## mndless

tgx78 said:


> My review of the Tansio Mirai Spark is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-marai-sparks.25201/reviews#review-26055
> 
> Cheers!


That's quite the nozzle protrusion it's got, but I guess when they aren't expecting the body of the IEM to actually fit in your ear, it becomes necessary.


----------



## RikudouGoku

KBEAR Neon review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-neon.25202/reviews#review-26058

Rank: B

While it isnt exactly an iem that aligns with my preferences. It is a well tuned BA iem that could be a default recommendation for anyone wanting a DF-neutral BA iem in the budget range. Just praying that the QC will be improved.


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> KBEAR Neon review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-neon.25202/reviews#review-26058
> 
> Rank: B
> 
> While it isnt exactly an iem that aligns with my preferences. It is a well tuned BA iem that could be a default recommendation for anyone wanting a DF-neutral BA iem in the budget range. Just praying that the QC will be improved.


So, you didn’t get a bag of tips, either, then?


----------



## RikudouGoku

InvisibleInk said:


> So, you didn’t get a bag of tips, either, then?


Nope, not the only one huh?


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> Nope, not the only one huh?


I was surprised 😲 never had that happen before. It’s not I don’t have a bunch lying around, but I can only imagine how someone buying there first IEM might feel. Not a good look for the brand.


----------



## RikudouGoku

InvisibleInk said:


> I was surprised 😲 never had that happen before. It’s not I don’t have a bunch lying around, but I can only imagine how someone buying there first IEM might feel. Not a good look for the brand.


yeah and the channel imbalance is also pretty bad.






https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-music-list.925319/page-52#post-16402397
Wendy did say that they will improve their QC.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah and the channel imbalance is also pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they do! I've now dropped them from my watchlist. I'll instead go for BA10 which is also in similar price range.


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hopefully they do! I've now dropped them from my watchlist. I'll instead go for BA10 which is also in similar price range.


KZ BA10?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hopefully they do! I've now dropped them from my watchlist. I'll instead go for BA10 which is also in similar price range.





I dont know about that.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> KZ BA10?


Yes. Neon is much closer to what I prefer but BA10 imo is not bad to check how BAs sound as I've not had an all BA set. I've mostly had DDs as I had consciously avoided purchasing BA IEMs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont know about that.


KZ has wild QC but yeah now that I see this it's like dayum! 🤣🤣🤣 But on the contrary, many have shared positive impressions about BA10 so in that sense a slightly safer bet than Neon at the moment. Maybe in a couple of weeks/months when KBEAR launches a new batch I'd take them.


----------



## tgx78 (Jun 13, 2021)

my KZ BA10’s channel matching is pretty good but I haven’t listened to it for a long time as it has one of the worst pressure buildup and timbre is... just off.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 13, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont know about that.


In defense of KZ, I am yet to experience any channel imbalance or dead drivers with them so far! I am not sure how much time (if any) Crinacle could spend with every KZ, CCA, TRN in his lists - fit, tips...  (vs. carefully weighing how much milli-dB of bass to add to those Harman curves, while containing the treble not to hurt while not being deadly boring) - his impressions of KZ akin a random opinion generator to me


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yes. Neon is much closer to what I prefer but BA10 imo is not bad to check how BAs sound as I've not had an all BA set. I've mostly had DDs as I had consciously avoided purchasing BA IEMs.


Why live in history? There are better all BA sets now available, for around the same price I believe...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> Why live in history? There are better all BA sets now available, for around the same price I believe...


Any examples? The KZ AS line is too hot for my tastes and TRN is something I want to stay away from. BA10 is somewhat still considered amongst best budget all BA sets. I'd mostly get them for around $35-40 so very hard to beat in that price range.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Asking for a friend: any experience with the black hole mini (wooden version) ??? Really tempted but cant find any opinions. According to crinacle, it saves the roll off bass from the full sized edition. Tbh I’m interested since the only DD headphones i got with wood (Grado rs1e) are one fo the most exquisite headphones I’ve got, fast transients, impecable clarity and quick bass, part of it i give it to the driver but i cant deny there’s something about the cups that must do something to the sound


----------



## KutuzovGambit

AlexCBSN said:


> Asking for a friend: any experience with the black hole mini (wooden version) ??? Really tempted but cant find any opinions. According to crinacle, it saves the roll off bass from the full sized edition. Tbh I’m interested since the only DD headphones i got with wood (Grado rs1e) are one fo the most exquisite headphones I’ve got, fast transients, impecable clarity and quick bass, part of it i give it to the driver but i cant deny there’s something about the cups that must do something to the sound


I fully agree on the importance of the shell material.


----------



## mndless

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Any examples? The KZ AS line is too hot for my tastes and TRN is something I want to stay away from. BA10 is somewhat still considered amongst best budget all BA sets. I'd mostly get them for around $35-40 so very hard to beat in that price range.


The CCA CKX with some bass boosting tips like the Final Audio ones or the Ikko foams are pretty nice even without EQ. You really just need that little extra something to tame the peakiness of the treble and those narrow bore eartips seem to do the job on mine. At some point I'll be tinkering with different filter and cotton/foam and paper tuning plugs and filters to see what impact they have. I did try pulling off the existing filter to see what that did and it makes it a bit airier without significant impact to the bass performance. The CKX are also very small, but being a sealed metal shell, there's not a whole lot you can do to tinker with the drivers or crossover network.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 13, 2021)

mndless said:


> The CCA CKX with some bass boosting tips like the Final Audio ones or the Ikko foams are pretty nice even without EQ. You really just need that little extra something to tame the peakiness of the treble and those narrow bore eartips seem to do the job on mine. At some point I'll be tinkering with different filter and cotton/foam and paper tuning plugs and filters to see what impact they have. I did try pulling off the existing filter to see what that did and it makes it a bit airier without significant impact to the bass performance. The CKX are also very small, but being a sealed metal shell, there's not a whole lot you can do to tinker with the drivers or crossover network.


CKX are not all-BAs! They are 1DD+6BAs, a close relative of ZAX.

Out of "new" all BAs, CS16 are, that are similar to ASF and ASX - all are fairly expensive, and hard to unconditionally recommend (I have only a couple of ASX).
Again, out of older all-BAs, C16 (not newer CA16) are quite nice (lush mids) and contained treble, but they still are quite expensive.
If BA10 will fit (and they are not as bad as they look ) - they offer a very good value now and a great taste/representation of what all-BAs are about including a good bass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm selling the majority of my IEM's, and my Sennheiser HD599's. All in one bulk sale. $700.

Not included : Sennheiser IE100, Sennheiser IE300, NX7 mk III, UE TF10, Sennheiser IE800, KZ DQ6.

INCLUDED : *SFR MT300 *--* Monster Miles Davis Trumpets *--* KEF M200 *_--_* Sony XBA300 *-_-_* UE900s (balanced) *-- *JVC FW08 *--* CCA CST *-- *Shouer Tape Pro *--* Sennheiser IE40pro *--* Hifiman RE-00 *_--_* UE 700 *--* CCA C12 (balanced)  *--* Pioneer SE-CH3T *--* CCA CA16* -- *SoundMAGIC E80 *-- *Sony MH755 *--*Tin Audio T3 *--* Hifiman RE-400 *--* Bose Soundsport *--* VE Bonus *--* SONICAST Dirac + MK2 *--* TFZ King Ex *--* Moondrop Crescent *--* Sennheiser CX300II *--* TRN M10 *--* TEAC ZE-1000 *--* Sony EX300AP *--* UE500 *--* CCA CA4 *--* Sennheiser HD 599. *


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mndless said:


> The CCA CKX with some bass boosting tips like the Final Audio ones or the Ikko foams are pretty nice even without EQ. You really just need that little extra something to tame the peakiness of the treble and those narrow bore eartips seem to do the job on mine. At some point I'll be tinkering with different filter and cotton/foam and paper tuning plugs and filters to see what impact they have. I did try pulling off the existing filter to see what that did and it makes it a bit airier without significant impact to the bass performance. The CKX are also very small, but being a sealed metal shell, there's not a whole lot you can do to tinker with the drivers or crossover network.


As mentioned by PhonoPhi, these are hybrids and not pure BA sets. Will keep them in mind when I'm shopping for hybrids again. Thanks for your recommendation.



PhonoPhi said:


> CKX are not all-BAs! They are 1DD+6BAs, a close relative of ZAX.
> 
> Out of "new" all BAs, CS16 are, that are similar to ASF and ASX - all are fairly expensive, and hard to unconditionally recommend (I have only a couple of ASX).
> Again, out of older all-BAs, C16 (not newer CA16) are quite nice (lush mids) and contained treble, but they still are quite expensive.
> If BA10 will fit (and they are not as bad as they look ) - they offer a very good value now and a great taste/representation of what all-BAs are about including a good bass.


Precisely my thoughts. All other BA sets are expensive and also have some trade-offs. BA10 fit should not be an issue hopefully! I'd use them with a thick cable that should allow some firmness and support to distribute pressure appropriately.


----------



## ehjie

Courtesy the Brise audio feed...


----------



## r31ya

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Precisely my thoughts. All other BA sets are expensive and also have some trade-offs. BA10 fit should not be an issue hopefully! I'd use them with a thick cable that should allow some firmness and support to distribute pressure appropriately.


KZ AST have pretty good review.
One claim its a successor for KZ BA10 and other than the bass is not as good as Fiio FH3, its pretty much outperform the darling Fiio FH3.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

r31ya said:


> KZ AST have pretty good review.
> One claim its a successor for KZ BA10 and other than the bass is not as good as Fiio FH3, its pretty much outperform the darling Fiio FH3.


They might be. But they're still new and there will be some hype trains all around for these. And, I'm very confident that by 11.11 sale they will be available for close to $50-60 so why would I pay over $100 for them when one can purchase them for half the cost. As a simple policy, never buy KZs within a month or so of the launch. As usually KZs go down in value over time and if they're genuinely good then you will eventually get a better value after a couple of months


----------



## nraymond

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> All other BA sets are expensive and also have some trade-offs. BA10 fit should not be an issue hopefully! I'd use them with a thick cable that should allow some firmness and support to distribute pressure appropriately.


If you run into fit issues with the BA10, consider using Radius Deep Mount eartips - they move the contact point for the eartip deeper into the ear so that earphone body can rest slightly farther out from the ear canal while still getting a good seal:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/Radius-Deep-Mount-Earpieces-Isolation/dp/B0756QMLKP

This works well for me and my ears and makes the fit of the BA10 comfortable.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

nraymond said:


> If you run into fit issues with the BA10, consider using Radius Deep Mount eartips - they move the contact point for the eartip deeper into the ear so that earphone body can rest slightly farther out from the ear canal while still getting a good seal:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/Radius-Deep-Mount-Earpieces-Isolation/dp/B0756QMLKP
> 
> This works well for me and my ears and makes the fit of the BA10 comfortable.


Thanks for the tip! (No pun intended 😆)


----------



## fonkepala

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm selling the majority of my IEM's, and my Sennheiser HD599's. All in one bulk sale. $700.
> 
> Not included : Sennheiser IE100, Sennheiser IE300, NX7 mk III, UE TF10, Sennheiser IE800, KZ DQ6.
> 
> INCLUDED : *SFR MT300 *--* Monster Miles Davis Trumpets *--* KEF M200 *_--_* Sony XBA300 *-_-_* UE900s (balanced) *-- *JVC FW08 *--* CCA CST *-- *Shouer Tape Pro *--* Sennheiser IE40pro *--* Hifiman RE-00 *_--_* UE 700 *--* CCA C12 (balanced)  *--* Pioneer SE-CH3T *--* CCA CA16* -- *SoundMAGIC E80 *-- *Sony MH755 *--*Tin Audio T3 *--* Hifiman RE-400 *--* Bose Soundsport *--* VE Bonus *--* SONICAST Dirac + MK2 *--* TFZ King Ex *--* Moondrop Crescent *--* Sennheiser CX300II *--* TRN M10 *--* TEAC ZE-1000 *--* Sony EX300AP *--* UE500 *--* CCA CA4 *--* Sennheiser HD 599. *



The DQ6 must be something special to make you hold onto them. GLWS.


----------



## RCracer777

nraymond said:


> If you run into fit issues with the BA10, consider using Radius Deep Mount eartips - they move the contact point for the eartip deeper into the ear so that earphone body can rest slightly farther out from the ear canal while still getting a good seal:


That or cut the last 2~3 mm off the stem of a starline tip size you don't use and use that as a spacer behind the tip. Should bring the BA10 out far enough. It's what I've done to mine and it works great


----------



## RikudouGoku

fonkepala said:


> The DQ6 must be something special to make you hold onto them. GLWS.


They are, TOTL tuning with my diy foam.


----------



## fonkepala

RikudouGoku said:


> They are, TOTL tuning with my diy foam.



Awesome. Where can I get more info on this DIY foam of yours?


----------



## RikudouGoku

fonkepala said:


> Awesome. Where can I get more info on this DIY foam of yours?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-music-list.925319/page-50#post-16379744


----------



## Animagus

Posting this here as well for people who're interested in knowing about TRI Starshine but aren't subscribed to the TRI thread. Starshine has a fun, energetic and musically vivid signature with exceptional clarity and detail retrieval for the price. Check out my review to know more. Cheers! 

TRI Starshine​


----------



## PhonoPhi

My limited discoveries of today:
1) ND-N10




I could not help getting this pair because of the faceplates and curiousity: whether it is KZ- or TRN-based.
The description was partially mimicking TRN.
A new company, actually: " ND Ear" or as per package: "Hoptop Plastic Electronics" - both are curious names, though the logo is somewhat skillfully cute:



The sound, well, the bass is a bit overwhelming on top of a typical V-shape with thin mids (those mid BA drivers are mounted on the back, how the sound can propagate through the narrow gaps around a dynamic driver is not clear...)
Perhaps, I did not "burn" them, well I will at least save the faceplates before doing so 

2) Sadly, my 2-pin connecttors of TRI I3 are loose, and it is a design issue


----------



## unifutomaki (Jun 14, 2021)

After a couple months away, I have returned 

As you might be able to tell, I have _rationalised_ my setup and joined the dark side... (Apple + TWS? Unimaginable...)

I do have the Moondrop Arias on the way though 

I hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe!


----------



## mndless (Jun 15, 2021)

It might hurt my chances of getting another cheap set off ebay, but the Sony Triple Comfort foam eartips are pretty great. Adequate sealing, moderate noise isolation, moderate bass boost without destroying the soundstage, mids, or treble response. The only problem is the relatively small bore of the mounting flange, so getting them fitted onto IEMs with large nozzles can be a bit tricky, but it's manageable. I managed to fit a pair onto my CCA CKX, which has a notoriously massive nozzle, so anything should be possible. The primary difference from standard foams is that it still has the hollow mushroom cap design from a standard silicone set of eartips, but the outer dome is made of a nice foam. It isn't particularly compressible, but it's super comfortable and helps cut down on ear sweat if you have that problem with normal silicone eartips. Fitment is pretty much identical to the standard sizing for silicone tips, so if you take a medium in those, you'll probably want a medium in these as well. If you have IEMs with absolutely massive nozzles and you're relying heavily on the airgap and compressibility of the silicone dome to make it work, you'll probably want a size down. There are sellers on ebay who have multi-packs with a variety of sizes. They're also sold in sets intended for use with their wireless noise cancelling earphones which include three pairs of Triple Comfort and three pairs of their silicone gel eartips in S, M, and L sizes. One of each. As far as I can determine, the silicone gel eartips are just a slightly softer silicone formulation, but I didn't bother getting those.






I also recently tried out the Monster SuperTips in both gel-filled silicone and coated foam. They're definitely interesting. I find it challenging to get a proper fit on the gels, since they don't exactly compress, but despite them not necessarily feeling well-fitted, it doesn't seem to detrimentally impact the sonic performance of them in a meaningful way. The foams are a lot like any of the standard over-glazed foam eartips, but they do feature a bit of a silicone flange at the tip, so insertion goes a bit easier without needing to crush them down into nothing to get them inserted. If you can find a seller on ebay still offering the starter kit with a pair of each in all of their sizes, then it would be worth picking up just for the novelty factor. The gels are also a tip you'll have to roll through a bunch of different sizes on depending on the size of the nozzle of your IEM, since the gel doesn't compress much. Once you find the right size, though, they are eminently comfortable as well. The foams are also more comfortable than the standard comply foams and the Ikko foams, since they're lovely and rounded off like silicone eartips, and the foam is relatively soft. Impact on soundstage is generally neutral. They're a decently large bore size, but not excessively so. Because they've used a really soft silicone for the tube and it's supported by either gel or foam, installation on your IEMs is an absolute breeze even on those with massive nozzles like the CCA CKX (which needs their XS gel for my ears). Be warned that these don't work particularly well on IEMs with resin nozzles that lack any defined ridges to grip the eartips. They may work out alright for those with particularly large resin nozzles, but my friend was unable to get any to stay on his Kinera NanNa v.2.0, so you can use that fitment as a guide for you. As far as I can tell, these have unfortunately been discontinued, so your ability to procure them might be limited. Best of luck!





Edit: If anyone knows where I can order the now long discontinued Sony EP-EXN50 foam-filled hybrid noise isolation tips, please let me know. My efforts thus far to source a set have been quite fruitless. I'm super curious how they are, since people who've mentioned them in forum threads I've encountered have mentioned how they're ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> After a couple months away, I have returned
> 
> As you might be able to tell, I have _rationalised_ my setup and joined the dark side... (Apple + TWS? Unimaginable...)
> 
> ...




You have been very wise to stay away from headfi these few months. And congrats in finding your endgame.

Might probably have saved yourself a tidy sum of money not hanging out here!!!


----------



## Poganin

unifutomaki said:


> After a couple months away, I have returned
> 
> As you might be able to tell, I have _rationalised_ my setup and joined the dark side... (Apple + TWS? Unimaginable...)
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Uni. Hope everything is great with you 

On another note, a new Moondrop hybrid is incoming: 1 DD, 2 BA, 2 EST per side. Launches on 18 June, priced at 520 USD.


----------



## TheVortex

Poganin said:


> Welcome back, Uni. Hope everything is great with you
> 
> On another note, a new Moondrop hybrid is incoming: 1 DD, 2 BA, 2 EST per side. Launches on 18 June, priced at 520 USD.



I had the email about the release details of the Variations and hopefully it's a great product but waiting on feedback first.


----------



## baskingshark

BQEYZ is having a lucky box thingy at $49.99 USD:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002820135666.html

According to them:

It includes at least one piece of BQEYZ earphone with an upgrade cable, such as Summer, Spring 1, K1, KB1, K2, KC2, BQ3.
If the last number of the order ID is 8, you can get Summer.


Well their last lucky box thing wasn't too lucky, it seemed almost > 90% of people ended up getting the KB100 or KB1? Stock clearing time? But oh wells, gamblers will wanna gamble since the Summer is up for grabs. Any takers???


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ is having a lucky box thingy at $49.99 USD:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002820135666.html
> 
> ...


Kb100/KC2/BQ3 is still a decent return for the lucky bag but K1/KB1/K2 + cable for $49 is so off putting. Mostly it will be those $30 IEMs+ cable. 1 in a million chances of someone getting a Summer. We will definitely find some gutsy buyers as times since immemorial humans have loved to fight against the odds to pocket elusive/lucrative prices


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ is having a lucky box thingy at $49.99 USD:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002820135666.html
> 
> ...


Significant price jump from last lucky box. The previous one was like 20 US Dollars ? The items are almost the same too. The last lucky box was like 90% K1 and or KB1. I got a K1. For 20 dollar perhaps worth a gamble but for 50 dollar no way.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> You have been very wise to stay away from headfi these few months. And congrats in finding your endgame.
> 
> Might probably have saved yourself a tidy sum of money not hanging out here!!!


I just got a bit tired of seeing new budget ChiFi sidegrades pop up every two weeks haha. Life circumstances have also changed, I’m exercising and going outdoors more regularly, and TWS and ANC are excellent technologies for that purpose. I’m more into spending money on the (typically CD quality) music and supporting the artists than on transducers and sources these days if that makes sense.

Reading everyone’s impressions still very much interests me though! I just needed to figure out what my goal really is and, well, it’s really in service of the music


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> I just got a bit tired of seeing new budget ChiFi sidegrades pop up every two weeks haha. Life circumstances have also changed, I’m exercising and going outdoors more regularly, and TWS and ANC are excellent technologies for that purpose. I’m more into spending money on the (typically CD quality) music and supporting the artists than on transducers and sources these days if that makes sense.
> 
> Reading everyone’s impressions still very much interests me though! I just needed to figure out what my goal really is and, well, it’s really in service of the music


It's true if one's focused on the budget category then there aren't many genuinely game changing release often probably 2-3 IEMs a year so instead of burying more IEMs to the personal graveyard to make way for a new shiny toy, it makes sense to take a break. Great that you're purchasing music. Maybe you will get into the TWS rabbit hole but considering you're using an iPhone nothing would Airpods. Maybe you will just buy new Airpods every year to satisfy your inner audiophile 🤣🤣


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Poganin said:


> Welcome back, Uni. Hope everything is great with you
> 
> On another note, a new Moondrop hybrid is incoming: 1 DD, 2 BA, 2 EST per side. Launches on 18 June, priced at 520 USD.


Will they tune it as boringly as the other Moondrop products? Superb bass and mids and supremely boring and laid back highs? If that's the case, stick with the Mofasest Trio.


----------



## jmwant

Topping has Announced it's latest flagship DAC, the D90SE. It's equipped with ES9038 Pro, which I guess is the current flagship dac from ESS Sabre.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-d90se-flagship-es9038pro-mqa-balanced-dac-launched


----------



## jmwant

On another note, Blon Prometheus BL-A8 has been officially released. This is the most expensive iem from Blon but still well under $100 at $79.99
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-bl-a8-prometheus-flagship-earphones-officially-released


----------



## Redcarmoose

Amazing:















jmwant said:


> On another note, Blon Prometheus BL-A8 has been officially released. This is the most expensive iem from Blon but still well under $100 at $79.99
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-bl-a8-prometheus-flagship-earphones-officially-released


----------



## Makahl

Might the graph is interesting for some.


----------



## mndless

Makahl said:


> Might the graph is interesting for some.


The BLON 03 has closer to a Harmon 2019 curve, which is probably a large part of why people both love it and lament the peculiar fitment they decided to go with for it.


----------



## ehjie

Portable audio accessories 
Mmcx Assist type


----------



## PCgaming4ever

RikudouGoku said:


> FEARLESS???? If thats true, then I might have found a real treasure hoard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 99.9% sure this is the same Leisurely Audio on Taobao or their all the same OEM company under different names. The designs are very similar. I actually speculated that fearless owned or co owned them. I love my leisurely audio L12 amazing value for the money might need to buy one of these


----------



## RikudouGoku

PCgaming4ever said:


> I'm 99.9% sure this is the same Leisurely Audio on Taobao or their all the same OEM company under different names. The designs are very similar. I actually speculated that fearless owned or co owned them. I love my leisurely audio L12 amazing value for the money might need to buy one of these


Do you have the link to the Leisurely audio store?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you have the link to the Leisurely audio store?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/world.taobao.com/dianpu/583626459.htm


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 16, 2021)

Rose QT9-MK2 in the house. Why are these so rarely mentioned? The few impressions they’ve garnered here have been very positive and from respected forum members, but somehow they haven’t gotten any traction. From my brief time with them so far they are very balanced, dynamic, technically accomplished, and versatile earphones. Pretty similar to the LZ A7, with a bit more atmospheric bass but in exchange for the upper treble extension that the A7 brings with its piezo drivers (and of course without the crazy tuning options). Anyway, I am very much looking forward to getting to know them better! Will be posting a review in a while.


----------



## robervaul

*Shuoer EJ07 M*
Mass Production


----------



## tgx78

KutuzovGambit said:


> Rose QT9-MK2 in the house. Why are these so rarely mentioned? The few impressions they’ve garnered here have been very positive and from respected forum members, but somehow they haven’t gotten any traction. From my brief time with them so far they are very balanced, dynamic, technically accomplished, and versatile earphones. Pretty similar to the LZ A7, with a bit more atmospheric bass but in exchange for the upper treble extension that the A7 brings with its piezo drivers (and of course without the crazy tuning options). Anyway, I am very much looking forward to getting to know them better! Will be posting a review in a while.





I really like the QT-9 mkII and use it very often. I will write a review soon.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

tgx78 said:


> I really like the QT-9 mkII and use it very often. I will write a review soon.


Yeah, Black Monitor was almost always the config I left on my A7. But the character of the two IEMs is quite distinct IMO, despite the similarity of the FR, with the QT9 being more atmospheric and the A7 more analytical (though both are quite technically proficient). Actually I think the people who wished for a tuning of the A7 with the midrange of the Monitor switch but the bass impact of the Pop switch could be very happy with the QT9.

I will say I think the staging of the QT9 is more well-rounded dimensionally, though it’s not necessarily the biggest in diameter.

Anyway, very glad to hear you’re still enjoying the QT9, that speaks volumes given your taste and range of experience.


----------



## tgx78

My A7 is long gone so I can’t compare them, but just from the top of my memory, your description sounds quite accurate.

QT-9 is also super comfy and I can lie down side on it which is another big plus.


----------



## Robius

A new Kylin series iem from Whizzer. That price bump tho 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002804149221.html


----------



## mndless

robervaul said:


> *Shuoer EJ07 M*
> Mass Production


I wonder what the pricing is going to look like for those. It looks like they're going for a metal shell, which isn't necessarily a good thing, but we can always wait and see. If the pricepoint is competitive, it may not matter either way.


----------



## Ace Bee

tgx78 said:


> I really like the QT-9 mkII and use it very often. I will write a review soon.


How is the stage? Wide and spacious, or intimate?


----------



## tgx78

Ace Bee said:


> How is the stage? Wide and spacious, or intimate?


I would say quite spacious and it has a good depth. Compared to my NF Audio NM2+, similar width but staging extends a tad deeper. Forward projection is very good with the QT9 mkII. Everything is laid out in front me instead of populating dead center inside my head.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ace Bee said:


> How is the stage? Wide and spacious, or intimate?


To me it has very good expansiveness, and as I mentioned before quite exceptional proportionality. It also has a very open and transparent sound in the mids and highs, despite the fairly potent (but well-controlled) bass, which together with the staging allows superb layering and separation with quite a lot of air between the instruments. The vocals are somewhat forward, but because of everything I just mentioned I would not call the QT9 intimate by any stretch.

In addition to agreeing with @tgx78, I will also add that I was quite surprised to find the QT9 also has some amount of _rear_ projection, which I don’t recall ever encountering in an IEM before.


----------



## ChrisOc

KutuzovGambit said:


> In addition to agreeing with @tgx78, I will also add that I was quite surprised to find the QT9 also has some amount of _rear_ projection, which I don’t recall ever encountering in an IEM before.


What do you mean when you say, _*rear projection*_? 

Is it that they are open back and project sound from the rear of the ear pieces or that the perception of stage puts you at the centre and you perceive sound coming at you from behind you?

Thanks to you and @tgx78 for the persuasive sonic descriptions of the QT9, very interesting.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

ChrisOc said:


> What do you mean when you say, _*rear projection*_?
> 
> Is it that they are open back and project sound from the rear of the ear pieces or that the perception of stage puts you at the centre and you perceive sound coming at you from behind you?
> 
> Thanks to you and @tgx78 for the persuasive sonic descriptions of the QT9, very interesting.


The latter (they are closed back).


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> I wonder what the pricing is going to look like for those. It looks like they're going for a metal shell, which isn't necessarily a good thing, but we can always wait and see. If the pricepoint is competitive, it may not matter either way.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


>



If they get the tuning right then that one could be many folks endgame IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> If they get the tuning right then that one could be many folks endgame IEM.


I say its better to wait for the tribrid war at that price range to end before anyone buys any of them TBH.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> I say its better to wait for the tribrid war at that price range to end before anyone buys any of them TBH.



You are right. I will wait it out as I am in no rush at that price range.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> You are right. I will wait it out as I am in no rush at that price range.


I'm super conflicted because I've listened to some and I desperately want that kind of treble timbre. It's so lovely. I'm just having an internal battle with myself over whether I really want to spend $630 plus taxes and shipping on the **** ST7. It's getting a bit old by flagship IEM standards, but the graphs look good and everyone in the threads that have them rate them quite highly. It's such a dilemma. Having said that, I doubt I'll ever be comfortable dropping real TOTL pricing for an IEM regardless of how it sounds. Anything over $800 is just a hard limit on my spending that I'm never comfortable crossing.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> I'm super conflicted because I've listened to some and I desperately want that kind of treble timbre. It's so lovely. I'm just having an internal battle with myself over whether I really want to spend $630 plus taxes and shipping on the **** ST7. It's getting a bit old by flagship IEM standards, but the graphs look good and everyone in the threads that have them rate them quite highly. It's such a dilemma. Having said that, I doubt I'll ever be comfortable dropping real TOTL pricing for an IEM regardless of how it sounds. Anything over $800 is just a hard limit on my spending that I'm never comfortable crossing.



I understand spending so much on a IEM is not comfortable plus the diminshing returns as well so I would suggest just wait and see what they are like and even look at cheaper models like the Tribrid model from Dunu and the new Moondrop Variations. I also own the Mangird Tea which I like a lot and the price jump from them for a small gain is so much.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> To me it has very good expansiveness, and as I mentioned before quite exceptional proportionality. It also has a very open and transparent sound in the mids and highs, despite the fairly potent (but well-controlled) bass, which together with the staging allows superb layering and separation with quite a lot of air between the instruments. The vocals are somewhat forward, but because of everything I just mentioned I would not call the QT9 intimate by any stretch.
> 
> In addition to agreeing with @tgx78, I will also add that I was quite surprised to find the QT9 also has some amount of _rear_ projection, which I don’t recall ever encountering in an IEM before.


Thanks for giving me another IEM to add to my ever-increasing wishlist. I do hope they decide to try their hand again at the EST game with a tribrid design. Their last attempt was a dual DD+EST config that people complained about due to a lack of transient performance in the mids and somewhat sloppy bass. If they're using a dual-driver stacked design, this is somewhat expected. Given the size of the shell, I doubt there's the space to use discrete DD for each range. I think a 1DD, 3BA, 2EST would probably be an optimal configuration for them, since they have a lot of experience with their low BA count hybrid designs, and I suspect they're reluctant to enlarge the shell design enough to fit in the second pair of EST drivers from the 4EST setup from Sonion (it still uses the same form factor for it's inductor and filters). I've just seen great graphs from the companies that threw in a pair of BAs for mids, a single BA for mid-highs, and then bled that range into the usable FR of the EST drivers. I'd be even more curious to see what they could do if they added an extra BA or two for low frequency and layered the DD overtop for added impact in the sub-bass and bass frequencies. Something like the Sonion 38 series, where they have an offering that's got an almost perfectly flat response out to 1000Hz would be perfect, since the bass gain from a bass-tuned DD would help give it that Harmon 2019 tuned bass response. I'm just such a fan of companies that decide to take the niche approach with their designs and Rose Technics seems to be taking the "make it as small as we reasonably can" approach to their IEMs, which is laudable.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

mndless said:


> Thanks for giving me another IEM to add to my ever-increasing wishlist. I do hope they decide to try their hand again at the EST game with a tribrid design. Their last attempt was a dual DD+EST config that people complained about due to a lack of transient performance in the mids and somewhat sloppy bass. If they're using a dual-driver stacked design, this is somewhat expected. Given the size of the shell, I doubt there's the space to use discrete DD for each range. I think a 1DD, 3BA, 2EST would probably be an optimal configuration for them, since they have a lot of experience with their low BA count hybrid designs, and I suspect they're reluctant to enlarge the shell design enough to fit in the second pair of EST drivers from the 4EST setup from Sonion (it still uses the same form factor for it's inductor and filters). I've just seen great graphs from the companies that threw in a pair of BAs for mids, a single BA for mid-highs, and then bled that range into the usable FR of the EST drivers. I'd be even more curious to see what they could do if they added an extra BA or two for low frequency and layered the DD overtop for added impact in the sub-bass and bass frequencies. Something like the Sonion 38 series, where they have an offering that's got an almost perfectly flat response out to 1000Hz would be perfect, since the bass gain from a bass-tuned DD would help give it that Harmon 2019 tuned bass response. I'm just such a fan of companies that decide to take the niche approach with their designs and Rose Technics seems to be taking the "make it as small as we reasonably can" approach to their IEMs, which is laudable.


Not just small but extremely ergonomic as well. I’ve never had an IEM fit my ears so like a glove.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> Not just small but extremely ergonomic as well. I’ve never had an IEM fit my ears so like a glove.


Exactly! The CCA CKX aren't the best IEMs by a wide margin, but their size and general ergonomics are good enough that they keep ending up on my FiiO LC-BT2 as my daily drivers because they somehow manage to be even more comfortable than the TRI Starseas. It's hard to compete with an IEM that's reasonably shaped and half the size. If CCA ever decided to make a resin version of the CKX, even without significant retuning, my wallet would definitely be on the losing side of that internal debate. The only thing really keeping me off the Rose Technics stuff is that I would need to buy another set of LC-BT2 in mmcx.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I understand spending so much on a IEM is not comfortable plus the diminshing returns as well so I would suggest just wait and see what they are like and even look at cheaper models like the Tribrid model from Dunu and the new Moondrop Variations. I also own the Mangird Tea which I like a lot and the price jump from them for a small gain is so much.


If the Dunu EST112 had a smaller shell, I would have jumped at them by now. According to some of the reviews I've heard, they have some tuning problems and the DD isn't quite as agile as the reviewers might have hoped, given how spectacular Dunu typically is with their DD tech. I think the problem they have is the fact that they've basically wedged their mid BAs in at an undesirable angle and the Sonion EST drivers were mounted into the nozzle, which really pushes the treble to the literal and figurative forefront of the sound signature. I think a resin shell or a 3D printed insert to pipe the sound around so they had a bit more flexibility in where they positioned their drivers would have helped. Unfortunately, my ears are too small for them to be a viable option for me, regardless.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> If the Dunu EST112 had a smaller shell, I would have jumped at them by now. According to some of the reviews I've heard, they have some tuning problems and the DD isn't quite as agile as the reviewers might have hoped, given how spectacular Dunu typically is with their DD tech. I think the problem they have is the fact that they've basically wedged their mid BAs in at an undesirable angle and the Sonion EST drivers were mounted into the nozzle, which really pushes the treble to the literal and figurative forefront of the sound signature. I think a resin shell or a 3D printed insert to pipe the sound around so they had a bit more flexibility in where they positioned their drivers would have helped. Unfortunately, my ears are too small for them to be a viable option for me, regardless.



Fair enough and there is no rush and we will only see more IEM's with EST's in the future so I would hold off and see what comes out in the near future.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> Fair enough and there is no rush and we will only see more IEM's with EST's in the future so I would hold off and see what comes out in the near future.


I'm low-key waiting for KZ to reverse-engineer the Sonion EST drivers for their stuff. Should be interesting to see what that does to the market price of tribrids, if nothing else. Might also help them shed their overwhelming affection for the kinda stabby 30095 drivers.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

TheVortex said:


> Fair enough and there is no rush and we will only see more IEM's with EST's in the future so I would hold off and see what comes out in the near future.


I’m really interested in the ISN EST50, in the $400 price range set to be released shortly.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> I'm low-key waiting for KZ to reverse-engineer the Sonion EST drivers for their stuff. Should be interesting to see what that does to the market price of tribrids, if nothing else. Might also help them shed their overwhelming affection for the kinda stabby 30095 drivers.



That will be amazing to see that outcome of that and maybe they are working on it?



KutuzovGambit said:


> I’m really interested in the ISN EST50, in the $400 price range set to be released shortly.



You got a link for that model or information?


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> I’m really interested in the ISN EST50, in the $400 price range set to be released shortly.


Just saw some pre-release graphs for that and it looks right up my alley. Now I've got another one to add to my wishlist.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

TheVortex said:


> You got a link for that model or information?


Facebook post only so far:

ISN Audio EST50
Flagship 2 Electrostatic+ 2BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-ear Monitor
2 Sonion Electrostatic driver for ultra-high frequency
1BA Knowles for high frequency
1BA Sonion for middle frequency
10mm dynamic for bass
Rated input power: 2mW
Max input power: 3mW
Impedance: 18ohm±10%(@1kHz)
Sensitivity: 100±3dB(@1kHz)
Frequency response: 15Hz-70kHz
Channel unbalance: 100Hz and 1kHz≤3dB
Connector: 2Pin 0.78mm

@Dsnuts got a prerelease graph: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...t50-successor-to-the-h40.920551/post-16404869


----------



## KutuzovGambit

mndless said:


> Just saw some pre-release graphs for that and it looks right up my alley. Now I've got another one to add to my wishlist.


RIP your wallet…


----------



## TheVortex

KutuzovGambit said:


> Facebook post only so far:
> 
> ISN Audio EST50
> Flagship 2 Electrostatic+ 2BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-ear Monitor
> ...



It looks good and thanks.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> Facebook post only so far:
> 
> ISN Audio EST50
> Flagship 2 Electrostatic+ 2BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-ear Monitor
> ...


Those look surprisingly easy to drive thanks to their low impedance and not too terrible sensitivity. It does mean that they're going to see a more noticeable impact from cable rolling and source selection, though. The FR is stupidly tempting for me, because it's a very safe tuning with a bit of extra bass than the reference.


----------



## Dsnuts

EST50 is more than just compelling folks. It is the follow up to one of the best bang for buck hybrid earphones all of last year in the ISN H40. Still to this day someone show me a better hybrid for less than $200. It just don't exist. So the bar has been set pretty high due to the EST50 actually being the upgrade over the H40. I was told even they had a difficult time one upping the H40  It is tuned by pros and in the industry and lets just say this is not the tuners first time with EST drivers. I expect great things from this release and I am about to find out exactly how they sound in a few days. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheVortex

Dsnuts said:


> EST50 is more than just compelling folks. It is the follow up to one of the best bang for buck hybrid earphones all of last year in the ISN H40. Still to this day someone show me a better hybrid for less than $200. It just don't exist. So the bar has been set pretty high due to the EST50 actually being the upgrade over the H40. I was told even they had a difficult time one upping the H40  It is tuned by pros and in the industry and lets just say this is not the tuners first time with EST drivers. I expect great things from this release and I am about to find out exactly how they sound in a few days. Stay tuned.



Looking forward to it


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 17, 2021)

You guys will get the straight out of the box experience as I get it. Like I said I have very high expectations of this one.

I checked with DHL. Looks like I wont get it till the 21st.


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> my KZ BA10’s channel matching is pretty good but I haven’t listened to it for a long time as it has one of the worst pressure buildup and timbre is... just off.


Since some people may spend thousands on "timbre" and "naturalness", it would be interesting and instructive to hear more of your thoughts on it, as well as from anyone else would like to chime in.

If spectral preferences are subjective (Harman, etc) to start with, then the resolution and spacial perceptions add onto it.

So taking just two instruments: violin and piano, as an example.

For a good violin that built to project into large halls, the sound (overtones, etc) heard/recorded from a distance and close are quite different. Which timbre would be more natural?

For piano: recorded far away essentially as a mono source, minus, some some space/room reverbations, it is different from recordings using two microphones positioned close on different sides. With the latter recordings some IEMs can give an effect of your head being right in the piano - surely unrealistic, and then hardly "natural" and with skewed timbre  but nevertheless so engaging and fun!


----------



## mndless (Jun 17, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Since some people may spend thousands on "timbre" and "naturalness", it would be interesting and instructive to hear more of your thoughts on it, as well as from anyone else would like to chime in.
> 
> If spectral preferences are subjective (Harman, etc) to start with, then the resolution and spacial perceptions add onto it.
> 
> ...


My preferred recording method is binaural using a head simulacrum with the microphones mounted within, as the general size and shape of the head can actually impact how each microphone is isolated from the other. So the binaural recording setups where it's just the ears aren't ideal. All else fails, two large diaphragm condenser microphones angled away from each other with a thin layer of foam and a layer of pop filter material is adequate to pick up on room reverb with a decent natural quality. DIY Perks on YouTube actually made his own, and it's a great example. Typically, things like instrument placement are pieced together by our brains from a stereo audio feed by combining the channel balance (how much the instrument sounds within each channel) and reverb from the recording environment, and how that impacts the channel balance for that instrument. Harmonic decay is very important for determining this, as it can be more informative for placement than the fundamental harmonic is, as it will often sound quite similar just off of center, while the secondary, tertiary, and quaternary fundamentals, being higher frequencies and more prone to rapid decay over distance, will have more noticeable decay. This is why earphones with wildly distorted frequency response graphs with severely elevated treble can have challenges with imaging and stage size. There's a lot of other factors to consider which aren't adequately shown in the FR graphs, such as the driver agility (measured by decay from a solid tone to silence), transient performance (speed at which the driver can adjust from playing one tone to a different tone), and air pressure from piston actuation compared to alternate reed or AMT drivers. BA drivers, for instance, can register a high volume, but this can affect our ears differently than a pistonic DD reproducing the same tone. This is particularly noticeable in the sub-bass and bass register, and it is why all-BA IEMs with what appears to be an elevated bass response may not sound as though they have as much bass gain as their FR graph would indicate. Typically, drivers with extremely short decay and high transient performance can more easily come across as "dry" or "analytical", particularly with poorly mastered tracks that don't provide enough information to the source. This is part of the reason why people love planar magnetic drivers for mids. They have good decay and transient performance, better than a traditional DD, which lends itself to a very natural sounding vocal and instrumental reproduction. They're fast enough to sound "technical" without being "dry" or "harsh", whereas a DD, if not tuned very well, can sound "warm" or "syrupy" due to lengthy decay in the mids and treble range. It's incredibly complicated, especially since impedance changes across the FR of each driver type, which impacts the excursion of each driver type at a given input power. You also have the driver and enclosure material itself to consider, as this can color the sound slightly through driver flex, driver weight, mechanical spring force (in the case of single material DD), driver resonance with the sound cavity and rear-wave resonance, and enclosure sound absorption and dispersion. It is stupidly complicated, to say the least. I wish I understood it even better, but I haven't got the time and brainpower to dedicate to it.

Edit for even more info: despite my typical misgivings about metal tweeters, my favorite loudspeakers are from KEF and are as close to reference as I could afford to buy. I have a set of iQ90 speakers from Kef. If you want to see what a nearly reference sound signature looks like, check out this FR graph from hometheaterhifi's analysis:


----------



## tgx78

PhonoPhi said:


> Since some people may spend thousands on "timbre" and "naturalness", it would be interesting and instructive to hear more of your thoughts on it, as well as from anyone else would like to chime in.
> 
> If spectral preferences are subjective (Harman, etc) to start with, then the resolution and spacial perceptions add onto it.
> 
> ...


the "plastic" timbre I complain about the all BA IEMs are more about the lack of certain properties DDs have which I have come to associate with "correctness" rather than actual problems with the BA sound. I verify this with the live recordings of the orchestras that I was part of. 
As @mndless pointed above, plasticky-ness has to do with very fast decay, making notes sound weightless even if it's a warm and darker sound, the metallic timbre is also fairly identifiable in the decay of an instrument, especially cymbals. A ringing, or extended decay which is a more extreme version of "bright," that the frequency response of the driver emphasizes the treble over the rest of the spectrum.

so basically when a BA driver in IEMs fails to accurately portray either one (or both) of the attack, decay, sustain or release, the timbre can sound unnatural to a trained ear.


----------



## mndless (Jun 17, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> the "plastic" timbre I complain about the all BA IEMs are more about the lack of certain properties DDs have which I have come to associate with "correctness" rather than actual problems with the BA sound. I verify this with the live recordings of the orchestras that I was part of.
> As @mndless pointed above, plasticky-ness has to do with very fast decay, making notes sound weightless even if it's a warm and darker sound, the metallic timbre is also fairly identifiable in the decay of an instrument, especially cymbals. A ringing, or extended decay which is a more extreme version of "bright," that the frequency response of the driver emphasizes the treble over the rest of the spectrum.
> 
> so basically when a BA driver in IEMs fails to accurately portray either one (or both) of the attack, decay, sustain or release, the timbre can sound unnatural to a trained ear.


Absolutely. Depending on how agile the driver is, having a recording with a lot more information can make or break it's performance. It's what some people describe as an IEM that reveals a lot about the mastering of a recording. Or an IEM that isn't forgiving to poorly mastered recordings. Etc. If you've got recordings at 16-bit 44.1Khz that sound plastic or metallic because your BAs are too agile, see if you can find a version mastered at 96Khz or even higher. Higher bit depth doesn't necessarily fix this problem, but it can improve granularity and clarity between each note. Regardless, if you've got the space or streaming bandwidth, it's worth going with the highest resolution audio file your player supports. On a related note, low bit depth audio files typically have compressed dynamic range which is meant to be expanded by the player codec. The higher the bit depth, the greater the dynamic range that the compressed file contains natively and the less expansion that occurs during playback. Lossless recordings use less compression, so there is less data loss or artifacts from the compression and decompression stages of mastering and playback. In theory, 24-bit 48kHz is more than adequate to exceed the fidelity of what the human ear can discern, but this isn't necessarily the case when audiophiles get involved with our ridiculously agile drivers and propensity to use our music to listen to our earphones instead of the other way around.

Edit because I forgot to mention stuff: typically you will most readily notice an increase in bit depth not in the treble, but in the bass performance, as it gains the most additional data points during encoding comparatively. Higher sample rates are similar in this regard. It's one of the reasons why switching from SBC to Apt-X or LDAC for Bluetooth devices seems to make it miraculously find better bass performance.


----------



## Barndoor

tgx78 said:


> the "plastic" timbre I complain about the all BA IEMs are more about the lack of certain properties DDs have which I have come to associate with "correctness" rather than actual problems with the BA sound. I verify this with the live recordings of the orchestras that I was part of.
> As @mndless pointed above, plasticky-ness has to do with very fast decay, making notes sound weightless even if it's a warm and darker sound, the metallic timbre is also fairly identifiable in the decay of an instrument, especially cymbals. A ringing, or extended decay which is a more extreme version of "bright," that the frequency response of the driver emphasizes the treble over the rest of the spectrum.
> 
> so basically when a BA driver in IEMs fails to accurately portray either one (or both) of the attack, decay, sustain or release, the timbre can sound unnatural to a trained ear.


Decay is something I struggle to get my head around. 
From my logic, as a non-musician, the natural decay of an instrument is surely within the recording.
If a driver has fast decay does this mean they are representing what is recorded or failing to present recorded information?
I can understand that a slower decay might be preferable to some, just like using tube amps to alter the presentation is.


----------



## mndless

Barndoor said:


> Decay is something I struggle to get my head around.
> From my logic, as a non-musician, the natural decay of an instrument is surely within the recording.
> If a driver has fast decay does this mean they are representing what is recorded or failing to present recorded information?
> I can understand that a slower decay might be preferable to some, just like using tube amps to alter the presentation is.


Precisely. It's the same reason some people like vinyl. The decay can be appealing for some people, and it's why companies like JVC make wooden dome DD earphones despite the added mass to the driver. Both the material and added mass color the sound reproduction. If you have an agile enough driver and enough information in the audio file, it can mimic the decay more naturally, though initial impact may still not be as substantial due to a lack of mass and air movement/excursion height, etc. Parameters such as electrical or magnetic spring force and mechanical spring force also affect a driver's agility, since they directly determine how quickly a moving component of the driver snaps back to neutral positioning, though it also typically indicates that a driver will require more power to reach the same amount of excursion. These are all features which must be balanced to tune a speaker system. BAs and Electrostats sidestep this in a fashion by using more of a flapping reed style of driver, so they don't exactly pump air in the same way that a pistonic driver does, so they are generally considered less "impactful" than their DD counterparts despite being more technically resolving. All interesting facets of earphone design to consider.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 17, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Decay is something I struggle to get my head around.
> From my logic, as a non-musician, the natural decay of an instrument is surely within the recording.
> If a driver has fast decay does this mean they are representing what is recorded or failing to present recorded information?
> I can understand that a slower decay might be preferable to some, just like using tube amps to alter the presentation is.


Yes the recording contains the information, but what is in question is the physical capability of the transducer to accurately reproduce those nuances.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Thank you, all, the responses were really helpful.

My limitation is that to start with I am not able to understand how typical recordings can reproduce everything "naturally" - just the sound pressure intensity is recorded in two points of space with limitations of transducers, then converting ro digital, then back to analogue and then to the limitation of transducera!
It is an approximation at best, and some like "warm", smoothen out, e.g. "lamp", "vinyl".

In contrast to those "natural" recording at two points in the room/hall, I  prefer separate instruments recorded and emphasized in recording, to feel my heas inside a piano or plucked strings. Is it natural to how one hears the orchestra in a concert hall - surely not(!), one can't move in space to hear all solo instruments up close, but it definitely sounds more engaging, more resolving.

Similarly, I strongly prefer fast, analytical and resolving - it just works better for my sound processing. DDs sound "cardboardy" to me when overtasked - how a single membrane can "perfectly/naturally" reproduce all overrone series of several instruments would be really hard to understand for me.

So to put it short - subjective enjoyment is so much more within one's grasp compared to chasing elusive unicorns of "naturalness"


----------



## morndewey

“propensity to use our music to listen to our earphones instead of the other way around”
That’s it right there.


----------



## mndless (Jun 17, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Thank you, all, the responses were really helpful.
> 
> My limitation is that to start with I am not able to understand how typical recordings can reproduce everything "naturally" - just the sound pressure intensity is recorded in two points of space with limitations of transducers, then converting ro digital, then back to analogue and then to the limitation of transducera!
> It is an approximation at best, and some like "warm", smoothen out, e.g. "lamp", "vinyl".
> ...


Very true, all of it. Everyone has their preferences for how things are recorded and mastered. With the software we have available today, it is possible to record each instrumentation and mix them virtually to simulate their positioning in space while losing less information due to harmonic decay over the distance to a single mic cluster. It isn't quite as "natural", but as you said, it can make for a more engaging experience. And that is what matters at the end of the day: can you enjoy the music? As for whether a single DD can accurately reproduce an entire recording, it is possible, but technically challenging due to inherent limitations and challenges associated with trying to move a single driver membrane accurately across all frequency response ranges. Inevitably, you make sacrifices to tune the driver to sound nice across it's entire functional range, and this can result in diminished bass impact because you're using a lighter driver with lower excursion so you can push a more natural treble extension. Or you end up smearing the treble response because you wanted something tuned for a heavier bass response, so you used a heavier driver material with a stiffer surround that can't handle the higher frequencies as well. But this kind of technical challenge is what keeps people tinkering with speaker designs even now, trying to find the perfect combination of driver materials to produce the best sound from a single, coherent point source. It's also what has led the development of multi-driver speaker arrays in earphones, because of the inherent challenges associated with single driver configurations.

I will admit that the Kinera NanNa v2.0 is one of the most natural and balanced IEM or speaker in general that I've ever heard. That thing is beautifully tuned and priced to match. If you get the chance, give them a listen.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Blessing2-EST with LCP bass ( “Variations “) is now released, $520 with DHL Express intl shipping👍
Post in thread 'Moondrop  in-ear monitors Impressions Thread'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16413160


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> Blessing2-EST with LCP bass ( “Variations “) is now released, $520 with DHL Express intl shipping👍
> Post in thread 'Moondrop  in-ear monitors Impressions Thread'
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16413160


It is a truly handsome looking IEM with that nearly black resin shell and matte stainless faceplate with the hatched pattern. I'm just a bit put off by their frequency response graph. If you aren't treble sensitive, I expect it would probably be excellent, but one should be cautious of that before purchasing. The pricing is quite competitive, though, so it should sell nicely for an mid to upper priced mid-fi offering.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jun 17, 2021)

mndless said:


> It is a truly handsome looking IEM with that nearly black resin shell and matte stainless faceplate with the hatched pattern. I'm just a bit put off by their frequency response graph. If you aren't treble sensitive, I expect it would probably be excellent, but one should be cautious of that before purchasing. The pricing is quite competitive, though, so it should sell nicely for an mid to upper priced mid-fi offering.


Yea, it’s not a typical harman that Moondrop offers across, I’m sharing some good insights from @SteveK27 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16413206

It made me an impression that Variations from FR chart it looks like Dusk-inspired Solis. We will see👍


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 18, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> EST50 is more than just compelling folks. It is the follow up to one of the best bang for buck hybrid earphones all of last year in the ISN H40. Still to this day someone show me a better hybrid for less than $200. It just don't exist.


Ahh...it does exist. AAW A3H+, and even better, Soranik ION-2S. But you'll be hard-pressed to get the ION-2S from Vietnam, as shipping is totally in a suspended state for now. I have heard all these and own the later 2, so I can say with confidence that both of them are better than H40.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mndless said:


> It is a truly handsome looking IEM with that nearly black resin shell and matte stainless faceplate with the hatched pattern. I'm just a bit put off by their frequency response graph. If you aren't treble sensitive, I expect it would probably be excellent, but one should be cautious of that before purchasing. The pricing is quite competitive, though, so it should sell nicely for an mid to upper priced mid-fi offering.


LOL If you aren't treble sensitive? Moondrop doesn't make spiky IEM's. Just the opposite. They typically take the sizzle out of it so that your left with bass heft, solid mids, and boring highs. I'm pretty sure treble sensitive peeps are safe from this.


----------



## unifutomaki

Ready for the weekend


----------



## gdv brisbane

unifutomaki said:


> Ready for the weekend


That image is the perfect answer to the question, "What Source and IEM should I buy for amazing audio?"


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 18, 2021)

Kinera NORN in the house!!

Initial Impression:
Honestly, I was quite apprehensive about its sound, given how unbalanced was Kinera Idun - treble was too peaky.
But thankfully, Norn didn't prove to be something like that. In fact, I'd say it has found a nice balance!

All those who know me would know that I cannot live without a healthy dose of bass, and Gosh! Norn does provide that aplenty! The bass has a voluminous presence here, a considerably meaty punch, deep subbass, and well produced texture. And yet it stays controlled enough to stay out of the way of the mids. It almost hits the perfection level in my scale.

Mids are crisp and clean. Tonality is neutral-warm. To my ears they sound extremely pleasing. Mids are slightly behind the bass, but not heavily recessed at all. The notes are very well separated from each other. Note definitions are good - does not feel flat at all. Notes are also sibilance free despite being crisp.

Highs are very nicely portrayed here. They are energetic and airy, but not too much. I'll need to listen more, but honestly, I wasn't dissatisfied with the highs.

Stage has perceivable depth, and imaging is quite good as well. But I would have liked a little more width, without which the stage does not extend much beyond the head.


----------



## RikudouGoku

That name though.   

Means "debt" in swedish.  (also a nordic god.)


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LOL If you aren't treble sensitive? Moondrop doesn't make spiky IEM's. Just the opposite. They typically take the sizzle out of it so that your left with bass heft, solid mids, and boring highs. I'm pretty sure treble sensitive peeps are safe from this.


I was stating that solely from looking at their FR graph in comparison to other IEMs with similar spikes that I find to be unusable without EQ.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RikudouGoku said:


> Means "debt" in swedish.


Hey, at least they’re being up front about what you end up with when purchasing it!


----------



## jant71

MixWave Clariar i640...






6 armature
https://www.mixwave.co.jp/c_audio/c_news/caudio_news2106181600.html

Like the look but not the price ~$1200.


----------



## jmwant

Kinera released it's latest multi-ba iems, Kinera Skuld. It features two custom ba+ 3 Knowles ba iems.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> That name though.
> 
> Means "debt" in swedish.  (also a nordic god.)


I wish they had taken cues from TRI and SoftEars about how to introduce gold elements into their resin faceplates. These just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## KarmaPhala

RikudouGoku said:


> That name though.
> 
> Means "debt" in swedish.  (also a nordic god.)



I thought they refer to this
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skald


----------



## unifutomaki

Moondrop Aria first impressions:

The box is larger than it needs to be considering the package contents
The included storage case is a tad too small to fit the Aria and its cable even when coiled up in a tight circle, oof
Not a huge fan of the stock cable. I appreciate that it is fabric-sheathed (which is something different), but it is stiff and tangly and I can’t wait to replace it with the Faaeal Copper that should arrive on Monday
The earpieces themselves are smaller than expected and very well-made. I especially dig the matte black finish. Comfort is excellent with no sharp corners or protruding bits.
These can be driven easily from an iPhone dongle (I’m listening right now at 30% volume)
I’m getting a warm, smooth, inoffensive sound from these. Bass notes are prominent but not bloated - male vocals remain clear and not muddy. The Aria comes across as relatively airy and spacious, despite not having much treble extension to offer.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jun 19, 2021)

..


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Moondrop Aria first impressions:
> 
> The box is larger than it needs to be considering the package contents
> The included storage case is a tad too small to fit the Aria and its cable even when coiled up in a tight circle, oof
> ...


This is exactly how I described the Moondrops when someone mentioned the graph for the Variations being potential trouble for the treble sensitive...which is the Moondrops are never tuned that way. Inoffensive treble that's smooth and meaty bass.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jun 19, 2021)

Next to my Moondrop SSPs, the Arias are definitely more resolving and they bring a “bigger” and more three-dimensional sound, for lack of a better descriptor. The Arias also bring more clarity and better separation between different male vocals. The improvement is readily apparent even with the Lightning dongle. A-B listening with a ALAC version of the below track ripped from the original CD with EAC.


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 19, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> That name though.
> 
> Means "debt" in swedish.  (also a nordic god.)


Skuld is one of the Norns, which are three female deities. The others are Urd and Verdandi, and represent the Maiden, Mother and Crone aspects of the Feminine spirit.


----------



## baskingshark

Some new Aladdin IEM. Pretty pricey though, but it purportedly uses knowles drivers and has isolation of 26 dB. Interestingly, it has impedance of only 10 ohm, so it might be fussy with sources (Ie may need gear with output impedance ~ 1 ohm or less ideally).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002813645924.html

$284 USD



*Specs:*
Driving Unit: 1 DD(biological diaphragm)+3 BA (Knowles)
Impedance: 10 Ω
Sensitivity: 108db
Frequency Response Range: 5HZ-20KHZ
Noise Reduction capacity: 26db
Jack: 0.78/3.5mm


----------



## fonkepala

**** DT9 just released?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=dabb0c98-3376-4c6e-aa9c-537547400ac1-0


----------



## baskingshark

fonkepala said:


> **** DT9 just released?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=dabb0c98-3376-4c6e-aa9c-537547400ac1-0



Super cheap for a purported knowles. Actually I've never seen a knowles containing set at that price, but of course driver type/brand isn't as important as tuning/implementation.

It is really crazy how far CHIFI has come, a similar driver setup (containing knowles drivers) would have been close to $150 USD just a few years back.


----------



## fonkepala

baskingshark said:


> Super cheap for a purported knowles. Actually I've never seen a knowles containing set at that price, but of course driver type/brand isn't as important as tuning/implementation.
> 
> It is really crazy how far CHIFI has come, a similar driver setup (containing knowles drivers) would have been close to $150 USD just a few years back.


Yup. That Ali listing page is kinda iffy tho. No actual photos of the DT9, just renders.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

fonkepala said:


> Yup. That Ali listing page is kinda iffy tho. No actual photos of the DT9, just renders.


Also, 9 would mean some increment in drivers count as well. Strange that the DT9 model is a hybrid minus piezoelectric driver.


----------



## RikudouGoku

KarmaPhala said:


> I thought they refer to this
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skald


Nah, its probably this one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skuld


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 19, 2021)

Update on the Rose QT-9 MK2: Penon PAC480 mixed cable and Final E tips seem to bring about the best synergy. The PAC480 helps add some additional body to the BA mids and highs, producing an extremely coherent sound for a hybrid. It is now exceptionally clean and balanced in presentation, notwithstanding the potent bass slam. An absolutely excellent all-rounder.

Review in progress.


----------



## G777

fonkepala said:


> **** DT9 just released?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=dabb0c98-3376-4c6e-aa9c-537547400ac1-0


Just noticed the MT500 as well from the same store:


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## KutuzovGambit

KutuzovGambit said:


> Update on the Rose QT-9 MK2: Penon PAC480 mixed cable and Final E tips seem to bring about the best synergy. The PAC480 helps add some additional body to the BA mids and highs, producing an extremely coherent sound for a hybrid. It is now exceptionally clean and balanced in presentation, notwithstanding the potent bass slam. An absolutely excellent all-rounder.
> 
> Review in progress.


Actually while Final E yields the cleanest sound and tightest bass, the ePro Horns do produce a richer and more atmospheric feel which better suits some genres.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> Actually while Final E yields the cleanest sound and tightest bass, the ePro Horns do produce a richer and more atmospheric feel which better suits some genres.


If you've got them, try a set of the Sony Triple Comfort tips. I've found they do wonderful things without ruining staging.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Questyle M12 today. At $140, it is the cheapest DAC/Amp Questyle has ever produced. Usually their products start ~$800 so this is an accessible way to get into their lineup.

First impressions:

Very lightweight build, deceivingly small. It's as big as a AA battery.
Doesn't get much warm even after prolonged use.
Gain levels selected automatically by the IEM impedance. Not the best decision since some IEMs/headphones need high current at low resistance. No way to switch between gain levels externally.
MQA decoding is supported, Tidal app does the job in _Exclusive Mode. _
Wish it came with a type-C to lightning cable.
About enough power to drive most IEMs comfortably. Final E5000 is a no-go, however, same applies to Tin P1.  Both of these will get loud but won't be properly driven. Sennheiser HD650, however, was driven better than I expected. Not bad!
Not for powering planars, runs out of current.
Overall presentation is mostly balanced/neutral. There's slight edginess in the treble region but not as much as other DAC/Amp dongles in this price range e.g. Fiio BTR5/Hidizs S9 Pro. Mids are the highlight, vocals come across really well. Bass articulation is also good. Staging is not that wide, but stage depth is good. Not the most resolving, Lotoo PAW S1 takes that cake (though costs a bit more). Imaging is good but won't do center-imaging as good as higher-tier stuff.

Overall, the sound is different from the typical dongles you find in this price bracket. Most of those other dongles sound exactly the same with minor differences in power and edgy treble. The M12 sounds more refined, though falls short of higher tier products like the L&P W2.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Received the Questyle M12 today. At $140, it is the cheapest DAC/Amp Questyle has ever produced. Usually their products start ~$800 so this is an accessible way to get into their lineup.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...



Nice review, thanks.

Could u trick this dongle to output at max voltage? Eg some of us use a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter on dongles with variable gain levels (eg tempotec sonata HD Pro), so that it outputs at the highest setting all the time.


----------



## astermk

Is the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro still the best budget DAC/amp dongle or is there something new by now? The 3.5mm wired audio off new phones is getting progressively worse, so I'm looking to pick up a dongle during the summer sale.


----------



## PhonoPhi

astermk said:


> Is the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro still the best budget DAC/amp dongle or is there something new by now? The 3.5mm wired audio off new phones is getting progressively worse, so I'm looking to pick up a dongle during the summer sale.


Here is the great recent thread, the Head-Fi at its very best:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/40-...ctive-impressions.958216/page-9#post-16416459

It is hard to add to what is there other than Sonata HD pro is one of the most neutral representations, one of the lowest noise, and my subjective opinion is that to "improve" from there would involve colouring, processing, etc that should match your taste and importantly your transducer(s).


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Could u trick this dongle to output at max voltage?


No. Questyle's detection technique is different to LG. LG used to detect load once and then fix the line out level. Questyle does that dynamically as in it adjusts the line out level every time there's a change in the load.


----------



## chinmie

i had a small audio meet a few days ago, finally got a chance to try some of IEMs and headphones that i haven't had the chance to try before (like the Moondrop S8, Tanchjim Oxygen, HZ mirror, Xuanerji X01)..all of them are nice sounding and i like.

But the most interesting thing i found was when i compared my original Kanas (not the pro version) to the KXXS, using the same cable and eartips.. they both sound eerily similar.. well almost the same even, with only some slight difference on the treble which is probably because of the nozzle shape/size difference.

Not exactly a new gear discovery, but a more personal interesting info that i would like to share with anyone's interested


----------



## backdrifter

PhonoPhi said:


> Here is the great recent thread, the Head-Fi at its very best:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/40-...ctive-impressions.958216/page-9#post-16416459
> 
> It is hard to add to what is there other than Sonata HD pro is one of the most neutral representations, one of the lowest noise, and my subjective opinion is that to "improve" from there would involve colouring, processing, etc that should match your taste and importantly your transducer(s).


It's clear to me that Tempotec's own BHD is better than the Sonata Pro, if you don't mind using a balanced connection.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

backdrifter said:


> It's clear to me that Tempotec's own BHD is better than the Sonata Pro, if you don't mind using a balanced connection.


I wish they would release a version with a Pentaconn connector.


----------



## backdrifter

Just in case this might to be a useful comment for someone:

After about two years in the Chi-Fi game, it's time for me to move on. I've fallen hard for the Etymotic ER4SR. I find them to be fully satisfying and vastly better than anything else I've tried. For me, this is love. Wishing you all find your true love, too!


----------



## SomeEntityThing

fonkepala said:


> You mean something like this?



Apologies for the late reply. I meant pinching together the thin, circular golden part within the plastic white ring half its height seen in the first attached picture, because as I mentioned before, in my experience it sometimes widens after many connects and disconnects without one of the plastic rings covering it the whole height (compare to the plastic ring in the first picture to the second). I didn't know you could also fix MMCX connectors the way the video linked showed though, thank you for sharing!


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jun 20, 2021)

G777 said:


> Just noticed the MT500 as well from the same store:


And on the topic of S**F**'s MT series, I also found the MT300 PRO (misspelt as "Rro" in the store): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002848309227.html
I wonder if the price will be cut in about half after a few months on the market like the original MT300's was haha.

And while I'm talking about the MT300, a brief update on my thoughts of them but after trying the HiBy FD1 to pair with my MT300 in balanced mode while using my DAP, laptop and game console, I have noticed punchier bass, wider soundstage and even airier highs than running it through the FD1 unbalanced. Absolutely immersive during orchestral music.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

fonkepala said:


> Yup. That Ali listing page is kinda iffy tho. No actual photos of the DT9, just renders.


Not sure if I'm allowed to link it here but S**F**'s Taobao page has a video showcasing the DT9's cable and the IEMs themselves in different angles instead of renders. Turn down your volume though, because the music in the video is kind of loud and muddy haha.


----------



## fonkepala

SomeEntityThing said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to link it here but S**F**'s Taobao page has a video showcasing the DT9's cable and the IEMs themselves in different angles instead of renders. Turn down your volume though, because the music in the video is kind of loud and muddy haha.


Can you PM me the link please?


----------



## fonkepala

backdrifter said:


> Just in case this might to be a useful comment for someone:
> 
> After about two years in the Chi-Fi game, it's time for me to move on. I've fallen hard for the Etymotic ER4SR. I find them to be fully satisfying and vastly better than anything else I've tried. For me, this is love. Wishing you all find your true love, too!


Congratulations. I think it's awesome that you've found your current end game IEM. Have fun, that's the important bit. As long as you like it, nothing else matters.

I've just bought an ER3XR, will see if it can sate my appetite for chifi stuff


----------



## r31ya

I was strolling around used IEMs market hoping to find used Moondrop Aria (hoping for ex-review) and i did found it. While i'm poking around for information, turns out the seller sold his aria because he "upgraded" to *PMV PP*.

Here's one unique thing, in my country the pricing for Chi-fi is a bit wonky due to grey market and int trade deal and all. Some brand is some sold below its USD price tag like TFZ, some is marked up way above it like Ikko or FinalAudio (well, J-fi)

This PMV-PP happened to be sold below its USD price tag in my place making it enticing and the reviews seems nice (deemed to be great or better alternative to TinHifi P1 albeit lacking in detail in comparison).
But i haven't strolled around this price-range for quite awhile now, i was looking for replacement/Addition for my TFZ-KingPro,

I  wanna ask is PMV PP worth its price? How's its performance compared to its peers in the price range, especially there is Tri Star-series around


----------



## PhonoPhi

backdrifter said:


> It's clear to me that Tempotec's own BHD is better than the Sonata Pro, if you don't mind using a balanced connection.


I do actually predominantly use 2.5 balanced, but most reports on BHD is that it is just marginally better than Sonata Pro (?)

Now to share my story, hopefully appropriate for Discovery:

So far in my DAC quest, Hidizs S9 (original not pro) did not work in any aspects.

Shanling UA2 works well with the phone but not Tempotec V1A as a transport (an ideal setup to get).

Fiio BTR5 works as DAC with V1A really great in terms of sound, but only gives 3 hours and few munutes, while using bluetooth is noticeably less in sound to me.

My last bet/try is on Hiby FD1(that I was happy to see positively mentioned in the previous post), that will hopefully will be compatible with V1A by power requirements. It is coming in few days.

Otherwise, Shanling UA2 is fully sufficient with the phone.

Getting back to Sonata Pro, when I first used it really sounded overly "clinical".
 It took me some time (and some money) to realize that the DAP that I used over last three years is on a warm side of Sabre rendering with accentuated bass and gentle/rolled treble, so in my IEM selection I was going for treble-rich and bass-lean to compensate.
So the synergy, subjective habits and preferences are important to understand.

Otherwise, I could be very well happy with V1A- Sonata Pro combo that I got.

Live and learn!

Even on a simpler side, I got recently 1 More Triple BT from Amazon Canada for just a bit more than $30.
1 More Triple wired was my first BA IEM and is still my "beater pair" for the last ~4 years.

So for the longer listening sessions with a gentle sound, I find myself preferring 1 More BT to Blon 03 and Aria(2021) - works really nice for me - as simple as this.


----------



## mndless

PhonoPhi said:


> I do actually predominantly use 2.5 balanced, but most reports on BHD is that it is just marginally better than Sonata Pro (?)
> 
> Now to share my story, hopefully appropriate for Discovery:
> 
> ...


I've been loving my HiBy R3 Pro Sabre. I haven't noticed that it is particularly warm, as it sounds pretty nicely balanced to me by default, and I haven't yet encountered anything it can't power properly. If I ever do, I'll probably upgrade to the R5 Sabre or another HiBy. They earned a lot of goodwill from me because they specifically state in their product descriptions what types of connectivity options it supports instead of just vaguely stating things like "bidirectional Bluetooth". They were like, connect wired to usb, get wired out for audio or get Bluetooth out for audio. Connect Bluetooth in, get wired out for audio. It's very helpful to save me having to return something because it only functions as a Bluetooth receiver and not as a transmitter as well.


----------



## fonkepala

PhonoPhi said:


> I do actually predominantly use 2.5 balanced, but most reports on BHD is that it is just marginally better than Sonata Pro (?)
> 
> Now to share my story, hopefully appropriate for Discovery:
> 
> ...



Have you experienced any problems with the UA2? I looked over on their thread, seems like quite a few users are experiencing a myriad of issues with it.

As a side note, the 1More Triple was one of my first expensive/'good' IEM as well, early on in my audio journey. I used to think they sounded ok, but now...not so much. Too warm, veiled & not detailed, boomy bass, poor treble extension. Now I can't use it without EQ. I guess my preferences have changed.


----------



## brsdrgn

I couldn't resist and purchased Moondrop Aria (will be my first iem from Moondrop), Mermaid S1 and S..F... Mt9 during the summer sale on AE. I have already shaped an impression in my mind by reading the reviews about first two but mt9 will be a surprise. I'll share my opinions after spending some time with them.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Finished two reviews:

1. Rose QT-9 MK2





2. Penon PAC480 IEM Cable


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> Finished two reviews:
> 
> 1. Rose QT-9 MK2
> 
> ...


I wonder if it is possible to get Penon to order the QT-9 mk2 with the faceplate designs from the QT-7 mk3 or QR-7 pro, because those look so much cooler than the solid color faceplates. I'm particularly enamored with the purple leaf faceplate, but they're showing as out of stock on the models that were supposed to come in them, so... ...yeah. I'm not entirely sure if it's a lack of stock from Rose or if Penon isn't putting much effort into restocking them.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

mndless said:


> I wonder if it is possible to get Penon to order the QT-9 mk2 with the faceplate designs from the QT-7 mk3 or QR-7 pro, because those look so much cooler than the solid color faceplates. I'm particularly enamored with the purple leaf faceplate, but they're showing as out of stock on the models that were supposed to come in them, so... ...yeah. I'm not entirely sure if it's a lack of stock from Rose or if Penon isn't putting much effort into restocking them.


I actually like the understated look of the QT-9, but I’m not much for bling when it comes to IEMs, I even liked the LZ A7 other than the font lol.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> I actually like the understated look of the QT-9, but I’m not much for bling when it comes to IEMs, I even liked the LZ A7 other than the font lol.


I have long enough hair that most people won't get to see them when I have them inserted, but I will get to see them and pretty things are always nice. To each their own aesthetic preferences, though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

What happened to the kid making a killing in the stock market and crypto currency who was buying up mad amounts of IEM's and expensive cables, and yet kept using his mom's gear? He came and went like the pet rock fad.


----------



## Dsnuts

Maybe he got it right. Found his TOTL in the volt and now he is happy and staying away. Lol.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Maybe he got it right. Found his TOTL in the volt and now he is happy and staying away. Lol.


There is a lot of IEM porn on here, after all, and resisting the temptation to jump on some of these TOTL IEMs is quite the challenge some days. Especially when the impeccably handsome Moondrop Variations gets a post with just the most gorgeous pics. Even with the peaks and somewhat significant gain in the treble, it tempts me so.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002846788740.html


I was wondering if it was the same driver as the now discontinued Kbear Believe. But the Believe was a 9mm DD so its not the same.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002846788740.html
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same driver as the now discontinued Kbear Believe. But the Believe was a 9mm DD so its not the same.


Those dips in the treble are well positioned for where most people experience natural harmonic gains, so they'll still be a bit on the "airy" treble-focused side, but unless there's some issue with transient performance, they will probably sound pretty nice. Price point is a bit... ...well, much, but if they do perform well, it's cheaper than similar sets from Dunu.


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What happened to the kid making a killing in the stock market and crypto currency who was buying up mad amounts of IEM's and expensive cables, and yet kept using his mom's gear? He came and went like the pet rock fad.


This one made me laugh. I hope he won't come back. Be silent shhh 😁


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> Those dips in the treble are well positioned for where most people experience natural harmonic gains, so they'll still be a bit on the "airy" treble-focused side, but unless there's some issue with transient performance, they will probably sound pretty nice. Price point is a bit... ...well, much, but if they do perform well, it's cheaper than similar sets from Dunu.


Tanchjim Oxygen upgrade? It does look like it might have too much treble for me though with a pinna gain at around 10 db...


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 21, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002846788740.html
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it was the same driver as the now discontinued Kbear Believe. But the Believe was a 9mm DD so its not the same.


The graph looks nice, the design as well. I also see a quality cable among the nice accessories included.

I'm really curious about the tonality and technicalities now. I'll wait for the reviews. It seems like this one will be power hungry like Believe. Seeing a bigger DD makes me question it.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Oxygen upgrade? It does look like it might have too much treble for me though with a pinna gain at around 10 db...


Put on a set of Sony Triple Comfort or Final Audio E series bass-boost eartips to slightly tame the treble and increase bass gain? Maybe a nice set of copper 16-strand cables to slightly increase the impedance for even more bass gain? Not sure. Hopefully someone on here will manage to swing a sample of them to demo, because pure beryllium foil drivers are relatively rare to see implemented, so I want it to be good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Dsnuts , you getting that pure beryllium Lofty for review?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I like the Sennheiser IE100 more than the IE300. Though the technicalities are greater in the IE300, most notably in the imaging, the bass is so much more controlled and balanced. The IE300 is a bassheads dream. I'm not a basshead.


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Dsnuts , you getting that pure beryllium Lofty for review?


They never contacted me about it so not certain. We will see, maybe. The graph reminds me of the NM2+


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

if it's like the NM2+ but with better bass and less shrill highs, then it's a new BOSS.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

For folks who enjoyed the FH3 like myself but were disappointed in the FH5s as a possible successor, I recommend the Rose QT-9 MK2. Direct upgrade IMO.


----------



## backdrifter

PhonoPhi said:


> I do actually predominantly use 2.5 balanced, but most reports on BHD is that it is just marginally better than Sonata Pro (?)


I guess it depends on the listener, but for me, the BHD is much better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> They never contacted me about it so not certain. We will see, maybe. The graph reminds me of the NM2+


Crazy how that works out. Looks like I will be getting a set to check out. Will report when I get them. 
Speaking of checking out. 




ISN EST50s in the house. 
These are for folks that love their sound bold, dynamic rich and engrossing. The tuning on these share more in common with Penon flagship Volts more than the H40. 

Sound is rich and organic, very certain they are using Sonion BA for mids here.  Just got these in today and been burning them in. Seems EST drivers are very much a part of the new hybrid designs now a days. All the cool kids are doing it so why not! Not 100% what the final RP is going to be but it will be somewhere between $400-$500 in price point. 
I have had a lot of headfiers reach out to me asking me what my opinion is for a direct upgrade on the H40 and here you have it. I always thought it took a serious upgrade to be an actual upgrade on the H40 sound and the EST50 is just this. More refined at every part of the sound using premium drivers this time around which is the reason for the price hike. This sound signature is full on and when I say full on your really getting everything forward added a rich tone, very dimensional, impactful bass, nicely extended smooth detailed treble with a silky tone. 

ISN might not be a big name but these have a secret weapon behind their design. These have more in common with Penon sound more than ISN.  I know moondrop likes to tune with their version of the Harmon curve. ISN here loves their rich full bodied dynamic sound and these are a prime example of what they do best. 

These are very competitive in the price point they are going to be sold at. This is one earphone to look out for. These have nothing to do with neutrality or anything flat or boring. They give you a big bold bass with a deep rumble, mids all up in your grill so vocals sound amazing especially male vocals, treble that is balanced well and are refined not to poke your ear drums with crazy treble spikes and cause any type of fatigue. Detailed through out with a very coherent imaging an awesome headstage that surrounds. 

ISN EST50 will be the tribrid version of what the ISN H40 did for hybrids. Some compelling tribrids are becoming more affordable and the EST50 will compete with the best of em. ISN EST50 is for folks that love their musical sound. I will have more to say on the ISN thread about these but for now. Things are getting much more interesting in the mid fi range for earphones with newer offerings like the EST50.


----------



## mndless (Jun 22, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Crazy how that works out. Looks like I will be getting a set to check out. Will report when I get them.
> Speaking of checking out.
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: nevermind, I chased down that thread and saw that they settled on a blue and this green as the two final shell color variants. Seems promising. I'm hoping that following burn-in, they end up matching the sound quality of the Volt, but with heavier bass gain.

Any idea if there will be alternate shell color options, or is the metallic green going to be the only one? It's certainly not a bad look if green if your color, but I'd love more choices, as green is not a good color on me. Regardless, when they're finally available for purchase, I expect my bank account may weep.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think it will depend on how much of a demand for different colors there will be but for now they settled on blue and green. https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-est50.html 

Blue color


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like I will be checking out the Lofty.  Would be something if these turned out to be the real deal. Looks like they are throwing in a good cable with it too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just sharing my experience:
I ordered PW Audio cable (same price different pin type) from two retailers, Music Sanctuary and MTM Audio. MTM Audio order arrived 10 days after the order, Music Sanctuary is taking 65days and counting on.  If you have an option ordering cable from them, shipping to US, I’d suggest use MTM Audio, at least I will for the next time.


----------



## AlexCBSN

I was really curious about the shozy black hole mini, but i didnt want to spend 500 dlls on the wood version without knowing what i was getting into. So ordered the SS version before, shipping was a breeze… with a couple of hiccups from the seller… tbh a bitter sweet history, long story short: 8mm DD with open back enclosure, cable (OG) reminded me of the DUNU Lyre, same feel and quality with less strands, it came with Spiral dots medium and standard iem tips (balanced with long nozzle in the back and “fiio bass” tips

This thing is one of a kind, its a true chameleon, super source/ tip dependent, bass quantity/ quality its up there with $500+ iems i own, soundstage is BIG, really BIG, both depth and width, mids are impressive, tip rolling has a huge effect on em, more than in any other iem i own, spiral dots PUSH bass with em, that’s how much air its being pushed from the little 8mm driver. The holographic effect on this is as well something to be talked, separation and placement has a surreal feel, highs are just perfect, no harshness, no sibilance. Overall for 150 bucks, it departs from its price point and stands out quite well.

9/ 10

I bought the wood version with summer sale discount, hoping for the same and more quality


----------



## Ace Bee

AlexCBSN said:


> I was really curious about the shozy black hole mini, but i didnt want to spend 500 dlls on the wood version without knowing what i was getting into. So ordered the SS version before, shipping was a breeze… with a couple of hiccups from the seller… tbh a bitter sweet history, long story short: 8mm DD with open back enclosure, cable (OG) reminded me of the DUNU Lyre, same feel and quality with less strands, it came with Spiral dots medium and standard iem tips (balanced with long nozzle in the back and “fiio bass” tips
> 
> This thing is one of a kind, its a true chameleon, super source/ tip dependent, bass quantity/ quality its up there with $500+ iems i own, soundstage is BIG, really BIG, both depth and width, mids are impressive, tip rolling has a huge effect on em, more than in any other iem i own, spiral dots PUSH bass with em, that’s how much air its being pushed from the little 8mm driver. The holographic effect on this is as well something to be talked, separation and placement has a surreal feel, highs are just perfect, no harshness, no sibilance. Overall for 150 bucks, it departs from its price point and stands out quite well.
> 
> ...


How is the isolation?


----------



## AlexCBSN

Ace Bee said:


> How is the isolation?


It’s alright, the open enclosure must be like that of imr aten: only the back of the driver is open but there’s no “entry” into the ear canal, I walked the dogs with em yesterday listening to EDM and didn’t heard anything beside a chopper going through on the road, but nothing that stopped the experience, I listen to music at medium volume.

something I forgot is that fit is a bit shallow, nozzles ain’t super long, though the enclosure size does help a lot, I can sleep on these with no problem, something that it’s quite hard with any other iem. Only other petit one I own is the i88 mini, but I cant lay on my side with em, this ones have a way better fit for my ears


----------



## TheVortex (Jun 22, 2021)

GS Audio GT12 arrived today and they have 12BA per side and respect to the other folks who ordered from the same store as blind buys are risky.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002696885633.html





Just a regular case with very mild padding with "GS Acoustics & Technology" on the lid.



4 pairs of tips were supplied and a cleaning brush.



Just a pic of the outer shell with no branding and sorry about the slight amount of dust.





A 3 bore / channel design.



A close up of the crossover board.




A nice cable which uses a 3.5mm jack and they use a 2 pin recessed design.

Only used them very briefly but they isolate very well and they remind of a Audiosense T800 but a bit more of a balanced tuning.

They have been tuned very carefully and the BA's for the low's are great 

More impressions will be soon after I have spent more time with them.


----------



## mndless (Jun 22, 2021)

TheVortex said:


> GS Audio GT12 arrived today and they have 12BA per side and respect to the other folks who ordered from the same store as blind buys are risky.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002696885633.html
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for my GD7B to come in. I'll definitely be following your lead with pics and observations.

Just have to say, their shell color and faceplate choice for the GT12 looks so cool. I'm glad it seems like the blind leap of faith has returned good results for you, especially as all-BA units can sometimes be very difficult to tune decent bass into. I was super tempted by the idea of those Sonion 38 series drivers for the lows, since they're supposed to be good and I've never heard them in person.

Edit: Massive props to the guys at GS Audio, those pics look pretty much identical to the images on their Ali Express listing, which is super rare for these relatively unknown brands. They're gaining a lot of respect from me just with that.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like I will be checking out the Lofty.  Would be something if these turned out to be the real deal. Looks like they are throwing in a good cable with it too.


Yay! I'm excited for you, because their graph certainly does look interesting. Seems like a prime candidate for tip and cable rolling to push around the treble peaks just that little bit to cope with your pinna gain.


----------



## Dsnuts

NiceHCK seems to be taking their time with newer releases now a days so this one will be interesting. If these can reach the performance of my Luna I will be shocked beyond belief we will see how it is. They are gonna ship it out DHL for me so I should see it in a weeks time. Will most definitely report once I get it. 

I am also getting a set of these. 

Called the NiceHCK HB2 TWS bluetooth earphone adaptor with both 2 pin and mmcx interchancable arms with supposed 13 hours of music play time.


----------



## SlydZ

So far nothing seen on headfi: The Tonezzz - Model ONEz





7 BA + 1 DD - 499 USD
Really nice design

Review:


----------



## RCracer777

TheVortex said:


> GS Audio GT12 arrived today and they have 12BA per side and respect to the other folks who ordered from the same store as blind buys are risky.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002696885633.html
> 
> ...


Looking good! Can't wait for your impressions as the GT12 is one of the models I'm interested in. After getting the KZ BA10 and loving it, I've been looking for another all BA IEM that offers great performance well beyond it's pricetag and the GT12 looks like a steal at it's pricepoint.

I'm currently thinking of getting the GT2 and a GT12 or SD5 during the AE sale this week. And while the GT2 is cheap enough for a blind buy, the GT12 and SD5 are not. 
That said I don't want to rush you or anything. Getting a good feel for a IEM and it's capabilities takes time.


----------



## baskingshark

SlydZ said:


> So far nothing seen on headfi: The Tonezzz - Model ONEz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's really pricey for a relatively unknown brand. And if that's the accessories provided for a $499 USD set, I would be disappointed. It would really take a big leap of faith to blind buy at this price, when there's a lot of more established IEMs at that pricing.


But if u are getting it, would be keen to hear your impressions!

If all else fails, we can always ask @RikudouGoku to get one and take one for the team hahaha.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> That's really pricey for a relatively unknown brand. And if that's the accessories provided for a $499 USD set, I would be disappointed. It would really take a big leap of faith to blind buy at this price, when there's a lot of more established IEMs at that pricing.
> 
> 
> But if u are getting it, would be keen to hear your impressions!
> ...


lol, I rather blind buy a few more GS Audio iems than that one.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> lol, I rather blind buy a few more GS Audio iems than that one.


Supposedly the EST sets are coming by the end of the month, so we can wait and see. Should be an exciting addition to their already quite thorough lineup.


----------



## mndless (Jun 22, 2021)

RCracer777 said:


> Looking good! Can't wait for your impressions as the GT12 is one of the models I'm interested in. After getting the KZ BA10 and loving it, I've been looking for another all BA IEM that offers great performance well beyond it's pricetag and the GT12 looks like a steal at it's pricepoint.
> 
> I'm currently thinking of getting the GT2 and a GT12 or SD5 during the AE sale this week. And while the GT2 is cheap enough for a blind buy, the GT12 and SD5 are not.
> That said I don't want to rush you or anything. Getting a good feel for a IEM and it's capabilities takes time.


Just a side note that if you're looking into a particular model because of a preference for its shell's aesthetic, you can get on a chat with them and request a different shell color and faceplate design. Ideally don't make things too challenging for them, since it really does seem like their profit margins aren't as large as most sellers that use named drivers. It isn't worth it to annoy their reps. I did order my GD7B with the shell design from the SD3, because I love purple and the wood was pretty. When you go to put in the order, specify the color of shell resin and the faceplate design in the note to the seller, preferably with a reference to the model you're drawing inspiration from. There doesn't seem to be an additional charge for this service, though getting a custom logo added does cost $30.

I'm also wildly curious about the performance of the GT12 and whether it changes any with burn-in, since it uses Sonion 38 series drivers, which have a few models available, one with massive sub-bass gain and another with nearly perfectly flat response and THD out to 1000Hz. It looks like they probably used the flat-tuned one here, but I'm not sure.

Unless you've got a good coupon from AliExpress, it may be worth waiting until they drop their upcoming EST-equipped IEMs and finish loading out their competitive and performance lineups. The rep said that they hope to have the tuning sorted and everything ready to list them by the end of June. I may be getting their tri-brid as a b-day gift to myself, despite the fact that a crazy generous friend of mine has purchased me the Yiny** ST7. Audiophiles can never truly be satisfied with just one end-game IEM, right?

Edit for even more info, because that's useful: Based on my chats with the reps, if they don't name the driver series for the BA drivers in the IEM listing, then they're probably using Bellsing drivers. If you get on a chat with the reps regarding a specific model, they may be able to provide a more specific loadout, but it's a safe assumption that all of the BA drivers in their IEMs that they aren't specifying the brand and series of are using Bellsing drivers from various series. Nothing necessarily wrong with using Bellsing drivers if they're able to bin for better performance matching, but there is just more variability when you're dealing with the cheaper reverse-engineered Knowles alternative. KZ and CCA have had pretty great results with them, managing to make sets that hit well above their pricepoint, but there is a decent chance of ending up with channel imbalance if they aren't selective about it.


----------



## mndless

AlexCBSN said:


> I was really curious about the shozy black hole mini, but i didnt want to spend 500 dlls on the wood version without knowing what i was getting into. So ordered the SS version before, shipping was a breeze… with a couple of hiccups from the seller… tbh a bitter sweet history, long story short: 8mm DD with open back enclosure, cable (OG) reminded me of the DUNU Lyre, same feel and quality with less strands, it came with Spiral dots medium and standard iem tips (balanced with long nozzle in the back and “fiio bass” tips
> 
> This thing is one of a kind, its a true chameleon, super source/ tip dependent, bass quantity/ quality its up there with $500+ iems i own, soundstage is BIG, really BIG, both depth and width, mids are impressive, tip rolling has a huge effect on em, more than in any other iem i own, spiral dots PUSH bass with em, that’s how much air its being pushed from the little 8mm driver. The holographic effect on this is as well something to be talked, separation and placement has a surreal feel, highs are just perfect, no harshness, no sibilance. Overall for 150 bucks, it departs from its price point and stands out quite well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, as it gives me another lovely option to consider for my sister's b-day present. Anything to note regarding environmental isolation? She wants some that isolate well and I'm, of course, concerned that the large vents will bleed in background noise. I'm also looking forward to your opinion on the wooden shell version, since wood enclosures for DD IEMs usually give them the most delightful underlying warmth to the sound. Should be a fun comparison for you.


----------



## Ace Bee

Here's my Moondrop Aria 2021 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-2021.25077/review/26132/


----------



## brsdrgn

Another sale time on AE and another malicious seller behavior. I've purchased Mermaid S1 from the Hidisz Official Store and now they're telling me to cancel the order. 





The seller is quite wily offering lower models.


----------



## RCracer777

mndless said:


> Just a side note that if you're looking into a particular model because of a preference for its shell's aesthetic, you can get on a chat with them and request a different shell color and faceplate design. Ideally don't make things too challenging for them, since it really does seem like their profit margins aren't as large as most sellers that use named drivers. It isn't worth it to annoy their reps. I did order my GD7B with the shell design from the SD3, because I love purple and the wood was pretty. When you go to put in the order, specify the color of shell resin and the faceplate design in the note to the seller, preferably with a reference to the model you're drawing inspiration from. There doesn't seem to be an additional charge for this service, though getting a custom logo added does cost $30.


I know that the you can ask for a different faceplate design as I've seen it mentioned before in this tread. The faceplate of the GT12 isn't really that pretty to me, was thinking of switching it for a SD7 or SD11 faceplate as I think those suit it more. But I do like how the resin body looks with the BA's clearly visible so I might keep that the same. 
And yes the SD5 got my attention with that beautiful faceplate but it's FR and description is what got me interested.



mndless said:


> Unless you've got a good coupon from AliExpress, it may be worth waiting until they drop their upcoming EST-equipped IEMs and finish loading out their competitive and performance lineups. The rep said that they hope to have the tuning sorted and everything ready to list them by the end of June. I may be getting their tri-brid as a b-day gift to myself, despite the fact that a crazy generous friend of mine has purchased me the Yiny** ST7.


The upcoming tri-brid is also on my list of IEM's to get, but at around €380,- I'll be waiting for reviews of it as that is a lot of money for a student like me.
But I do notice the trend of the GS audio product slowly but steadily increasing in price and I've got some coupons, that's why I want to get 1 or 2 now and see it this really is a brand for me to invest more into and get the more expensive models like the ST8B or one of the upcoming EST models.



mndless said:


> Edit for even more info, because that's useful: Based on my chats with the reps, if they don't name the driver series for the BA drivers in the IEM listing, then they're probably using Bellsing drivers. If you get on a chat with the reps regarding a specific model, they may be able to provide a more specific loadout, but it's a safe assumption that all of the BA drivers in their IEMs that they aren't specifying the brand and series of are using Bellsing drivers from various series. Nothing necessarily wrong with using Bellsing drivers if they're able to bin for better performance matching, but there is just more variability when you're dealing with the cheaper reverse-engineered Knowles alternative. KZ and CCA have had pretty great results with them, managing to make sets that hit well above their pricepoint, but there is a decent chance of ending up with channel imbalance if they aren't selective about it.


Just looking at my signature very quickly shows I have no problems with Bellsing BA's. Hell the BA10 only uses Bellsing BA's and is sound is just amazing. 
That said they're very dependent on how they're tuned, I think that the Knowles and Sonion BA's are more forgiving of a slightly off tuning than Bellsing BA's are.
Just wondering how the GT2 has them implemented if it uses them.



mndless said:


> Audiophiles can never truly be satisfied with just one end-game IEM, right?


Yeah, I've yet to find the IEM that does it for me as I've only just got into the mid range IEM's with the Tri Starsea a few months ago and Moondrop Starfield which I got yesterday. They only got me hungry for more 

Anyway thanks for all the advice


----------



## Ace Bee

@RikudouGoku did your GS audio iems arrive yet?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> @RikudouGoku did your GS audio iems arrive yet?


They have just left china....so yeah. Still far away from me.


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> @RikudouGoku did your GS audio iems arrive yet?


----------



## mndless

slex said:


>



I'm even more excited now. I absolutely adore my KEF iq90 with their ruler-flat FR, so I can't wait to discover how that sounds in IEM format. I also figured that they would get loud based off their sensitivity and impedance being, well, more than a little insane, but apparently they get crazy loud and sound good while doing so. It'll be fun to see how much I can crank the output from my R3 Pro Saber before they attempt to deafen me. I've found with my KEFs that, when you've got that tiny bit of upper treble rolloff and an otherwise extremely flat response, you easily find yourself pushing higher and higher volume levels because it just doesn't hurt. It doesn't hurt, but you just surround yourself in more and more sound, revealing ever more detail while becoming increasingly intoxicated by how clean and tidy everything can be with such a tuning, to the extent that you forget that you were supposed to be the person who loved the bass boosted Harmon 2019 curve with it's safe treble gain. Nah. That's nice and all, but it's for the weak, feeble companies who aren't capable of making reference devices with that amazingly flat response.

I just can't wait for my set to arrive. You'd best believe I'll be reviewing them on here when they do.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK seems to be taking their time with newer releases now a days so this one will be interesting. If these can reach the performance of my Luna I will be shocked beyond belief we will see how it is. They are gonna ship it out DHL for me so I should see it in a weeks time. Will most definitely report once I get it.
> 
> I am also getting a set of these.
> 
> Called the NiceHCK HB2 TWS bluetooth earphone adaptor with both 2 pin and mmcx interchancable arms with supposed 13 hours of music play time.


As large as those Bluetooth adapter housings are, I feel like they could have shoved one of these in each and managed both better battery life and superior connectivity codecs.


----------



## Dsnuts

new $39.00 Reecho SG-01




*Reecho SG-01 Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm In-ear Earphone with Mic & Remote Control*​*Description
 Lightweight zinc alloy all-metal cavity
 2pin detachable high-pure OFC nylon MIC cable
 Lightweight zinc alloy all-metal cavity
Classic aesthetics, elegant and chic SG-01
 The classic front sound cavity design is made by metal injection molding to make it more compact and sleek, plus the later CNC finely crafted, elegant and unique, and the beauty of the details is fully displayed.
Flagship 6μm graphene diaphragm
 Compared with the ordinary graphene unit, the current signal is better restored, the loss is smaller, the distortion is smaller, and the power is stronger.
High specifications to meet the needs of audiophile beginner
 High-purity 4N OFC core, to ensure purer sound and non-destructive high-reduction transmission, all-metal plating wire control shell, exquisite and stable.
Bodyguard level 2pin connection design
 The protruding earphone socket and the wrapped 2pin plug calmly deal with the shortcomings of the two-pin design that is easy to loose.
The experience of forgetting to wear
 The cavity model that combines the shape of the auricle and the ear canal brings the listener a comfortable wearing experience.
Three sets of acoustic eartips
 Based on CRY6151 and CRY509B test, not metaphysical, scientifically matched. Optimize the sound field and analysis, the overall balanced is better, and the middle and low frequencies are optimized.
 Carry out precise and detailed tuning for each frequency band.
Specification
 Model: SG01
 Driver: 10mm N50 graphene composite diaphragm
 Frequency response: 20Hz-20kHz
 Impedance: 32Ω
 Sensitivity: 110dB±2dB(1mW@1kHz)
 THD: <2%(@1kHz/1mW)
 Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated straight plug
 Cable length: 1.2m±0.1m
 Cable material: 4 strands high-pure oxygen-free copper
 Microphone: YES
Package
 SG-01*


----------



## mndless (Jun 23, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> new $39.00 Reecho SG-01
> 
> 
> *Reecho SG-01 Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm In-ear Earphone with Mic & Remote Control*​*Description
> ...


If they can manage a good tuning at a $40 price point then these would be a compelling purchase. They are handsome, though. Understated aesthetics without excessive embellishment.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jun 23, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> new $39.00 Reecho SG-01
> 
> 
> *Reecho SG-01 Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm In-ear Earphone with Mic & Remote Control*​*Description
> ...


They have some serious competition from HZ Heart Mirror, DQ6, BL03, and Tin T2 series. Although it looks interesting


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> They have some serious competition from HZ Heart Mirror, DQ6, BL03, and Tin T2 series. Although it looks interesting


I think it will depend greatly on what sound signature they are targeting.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 23, 2021)

Reecho folks know how to tune. I expect it will be a good earphone for the price. It is using a nice graphene dynamic which will mean excellent bass response.  If their SG-03 is anything to go by these should be a great beater set.

I also see they are using a very strong magnet in the N50 so this should be a good one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho folks know how to tune. I expect it will be a good earphone for the price. It is using a nice graphene dynamic which will mean excellent bass response.  If their SG-03 is anything to go by these should be a great beater set.
> 
> I also see they are using a very strong magnet in the N50 so this should be a good one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Sub bass on the SG-03 is pure sub bliss. Mids look a bit lopsided but sounds better than the graph would indiacte. I bet the new SG-01 has better balancing vs the SG-03.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Reecho folks know how to tune. I expect it will be a good earphone for the price. It is using a nice graphene dynamic which will mean excellent bass response.  If their SG-03 is anything to go by these should be a great beater set.
> 
> I also see they are using a very strong magnet in the N50 so this should be a good one.


I typically look to titanium or one of those liquid crystal Dynamics for maximal sub-bass, and CNT for treble performance.


----------



## Dsnuts

Those coated dynamics seems to go around in circles. I remember when Titanium coatings was the thing and then it was CNT and graphene and more recently beryllium coatings.  New ISN EST50 is using silicone with some interesting results.


Driver: liquid silicone diaphragm dynamic

Sonion 2356 balanced armature

Knowles 30095 balanced armature

2 Sonion Electrostatic driver


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Those coated dynamics seems to go around in circles. I remember when Titanium coatings was the thing and then it was CNT and graphene and more recently beryllium coatings.  New ISN EST50 is using silicone with some interesting results.
> 
> 
> Driver: liquid silicone diaphragm dynamic
> ...


Every time I dig through AliExpress looking at raw drivers, all of the ones that have acceptable or good bass and sub-bass performance are titanium or biological diaphragm DDs the CNT drivers always seem to be more mids and treble centric. Biological composite ones often have their peak performance in bass, with slightly less sub-bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 23, 2021)

CNT and Graphene for bass is pretty stout very reminicent of Titanium coatings at least the ones I have owned. Which brings me to this thing.



Geek Wold GK10
1BA+ 2 Piezoelectric ceramic+ 2dynamic Driver Audiophile In-Ear Earphones IEM
Driver configuration: 1 balanced armature for high frequency + 2 piezoelectric ceramic for ultra-high frequency + 7mm graphene diaphragm dynamic for middle frequency + 8mm dome titanium diaphragm dynamic for bass
Panel: stable wood
Shell material: ABS+PC
Impedance: 8Ω
Sensitivity: 106dB
Frequency response range: 20-40kHz
Cable material: 6-strand silver-plated
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
Cable length: 1.2m

I saw this particular IEM on Penon FB page. Geek Wold using a unique graphene dynamic for mids and a titanium dynamic for bass a BA for treble and dual piezos for upper treble. Will be interesting to see how this one turns out just due to the uniqueness of what they are using. I do believe this is the first IEM I have seen utilize both graphene and titanium dynamics.


----------



## mndless (Jun 23, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> CNT and Graphene for bass is pretty stout very reminicent of Titanium coatings at least the ones I have owned. Which brings me to this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain there is a stacked dual-dynamic driver with a similar configuration available on AliExpress. Though how they implemented that particular one is a way I've never seen before. It looks like they're using the back of the lower driver ported through the center of the upper driver, for treble. Definitely a unique configuration.


----------



## saldsald (Jun 24, 2021)

Bought this Sen fer DT9 from TaoBao at a very low price, similar spec as the TRN TA1 - 1DD + Knowles 33518. This is such a steal IMO. Great tuning, strong and fast bass and clear high but sibilant which I fixed by putting filter paper at the mouth of the Knowles 33518. Seller recommends 200 hrs of run-in and I am too lazy to do that.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=7b491484-3666-46d8-ba34-ddfda0ad419e-0


----------



## cqtek (Jun 24, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like I will be checking out the Lofty. Would be something if these turned out to be the real deal. Looks like they are throwing in a good cable with it too.


I'll review the Lofty and the HB2, one of these days when they arrive at my house....
In the meantime, I'll keep an eye out for your impressions of the ISN AUDIO EST50s.
I also think they have a very similar curve to the NF Audio NM2+, that was my first impression. I hope it will be a bit more balanced overall.


----------



## fonkepala

saldsald said:


> Bought this Sen fer DT9 from TaoBao at a very low price, similar spec as the TRN TA1 - 1DD + Knowles 33518. This is such a steal IMO. Great tuning, strong and fast bass and clear high but sibilant which I fixed by putting filter paper at the mouth of the Knowles 33518. Seller recommends 200 hrs of run-in and I am too lazy to do that.


How much did you get it for on Taobao?


----------



## saldsald

fonkepala said:


> How much did you get it for on Taobao?


RMB92


----------



## fonkepala

saldsald said:


> RMB92


That's cheaper than on AE. No cables, right?


----------



## saldsald

fonkepala said:


> That's cheaper than on AE. No cables, right?


No cable. A case, 6 pairs of tips and the dt9.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...1Oz6BWF0ficqsh4aZmgEnqej151sC8ht5TUYt42QDLI0=


----------



## feverfive

Something new from Mangird.  Making a run at the Monarch/Clair space, I presume?  Very interesting.
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-xenns-up


----------



## KutuzovGambit

feverfive said:


> Something new from Mangird.  Making a run at the Monarch/Clair space, I presume?  Very interesting.
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/mangird-xenns-up


All Sonion setup for the BAs, promising…


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> All Sonion setup for the BAs, promising…


Looks interesting. I do like their inclusion of even more BA drivers to cross into the mix. I'm curious which driver models they selected and how they're planning to cross them over. It'll need to be something special to properly threaten the Thieaudio Clairvoyance.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> They have just left china....so yeah. Still far away from me.


Mine appear to be stuck in customs and logistics hell.


----------



## Barndoor

Sen fer seem to have a MT300 pro now
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002848309227.html

and an MT500
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002836782921.html
with "Flat Knowles Balanced Armature Dynamic"


----------



## jmwant

A pure Berylliium dynamic driver equipped IEM at$200
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/niceh...re-beryllium-diaphragm-flagship-iems-launched


----------



## Strifeff7

I think the latest hype is a Liquid driver, LCP,
have a better timbre than a berry,


----------



## mndless (Jun 25, 2021)

I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.

Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.


----------



## Strifeff7

mndless said:


> I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.
> 
> Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.


I'm so sorry for saying this,
I know it's twice the price,
but, would you consider the Mest Mk2 ?
way better customer service and after sales,


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 25, 2021)

mndless said:


> I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.
> 
> Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.


I'd add Opa Audio Storr and Hidisz Official Store to that list.

Both asked me to cancel after I used my coupons and discounts. AE customer service doesn't help at all. They say manager will contact. All I get is a sneaky smile from the seller and ridiculous email telling me how to cancel a order in the instructions...


----------



## Flamwin

mndless said:


> I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.
> 
> Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.


This is what they write in their description. It was there from the beginning of the sale.


----------



## mndless

Flamwin said:


> This is what they write in their description. It was there from the beginning of the sale.


If it was just the delay I would have accepted that, but they legit didn't confirm with the manufacturer that they could even fulfill the orders they got. They couldn't, but that wasn't until after three days and me extending the shipping window.


----------



## Q Mass

GlobalJ said:


> I got the BC in about a week ago. I used them for a few hours on stock black nozzle/black filter setup and honestly wasn't very impressed. Bass was plentiful but didn't sound right to me. I had some time to go through a few filter setups today and find that grey nozzle/blue filter with spiral dot ++ tips is working great for me. I got the full body goose bumps and my jaw dropped to the floor. These are definitely keepers.
> 
> A few things that rub me the wrong way about how the company does things are:
> -Providing tracking that says the product is on its way but doesn't update saying that it's actually shipped until days after.
> ...





NellieG said:


> I found removing the rubber/silicone rings from them helps a lot. If one is then still a little hard to remove I use the leather cable tidy to grip the filters and nozzles. Generally much less finger pain.





mndless said:


> I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.
> 
> Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.





brsdrgn said:


> I'd add Opa Audio Storr and Hidisz Official Store to that list.
> 
> Both asked me to cancel after I used my coupons and discounts. AE customer service doesn't help at all. They say manager will contact. All I get is a sneaky smile from the seller and ridiculous email telling me how to cancel a order in the instructions...


Uh-oh, thanks to not being familiar with the name of that store, I ordered iem's from them a few days ago too.
Head-Fi's policy of sensoring these banned sellers names doesn't help us avoid them at all. How the hell are we supposed to recognise the names of dodgy vendors when we never get to see them?
Flag them with a skull and crossbones or something instead of just asterisking them out, then I'd have been better appraised of the risk.
We can't even name them to warn others!
I've been a member here for years, and follow many threads, but I still wasn't aware that this store was problematic 😤.
Are they bad enough that I should just cancel my order?

Good luck with getting satisfaction @GlobalJ, hope I get the Focus EDM I ordered.


----------



## RCracer777

Well I've gone and done it now. 
I've taken a gamble and ordered the GT2 and GT12 from GS audio. After some research and deliberation I've decided to pull the trigger on them. I've asked for the faceplate of the SD7 on the GT12 as I think it looks a lot better.

But yeah, now the wait begins


----------



## TheVortex

RCracer777 said:


> Well I've gone and done it now.
> I've taken a gamble and ordered the GT2 and GT12 from GS audio. After some research and deliberation I've decided to pull the trigger on them. I've asked for the faceplate of the SD7 on the GT12 as I think it looks a lot better.
> 
> But yeah, now the wait begins



Welcome to the family and I did not request any custom options on my GT12 and my video of it will be live later today.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> I should have known better when Head-FI marked them as a banned seller, but W**Easy has utterly f*cked my plans by not having confirmed their stock of the Yiny** ST7 and necessitating that I cancel my order, three godd*amn days after I placed it and they asked me to extend the processing time to ship because they "had to manufacture the IEMs." Dirty liars. As can generally be assumed, don't patronize their shop on AliExpress.
> 
> Edit: if anyone happens to know of a decently reputable source of said IEM, please shoot me a PM so I can buy these things. I lust after their elevated bass response and modest treble gain in such a tiny shell design.


The Shuoer EJ07M might be an alternative/upgrade: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002856094412.html


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> The Shuoer EJ07M might be an alternative/upgrade: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002856094412.html


I think at this point I'll just wait for my GD7B to come in so I can test shell fit, and hopefully GS Audio will list their EST equipped IEMs soon.


----------



## G777

mndless said:


> I think at this point I'll just wait for my GD7B to come in so I can test shell fit, and hopefully GS Audio will list their EST equipped IEMs soon.


You should thank W-easy store for saving you money lol


----------



## Drago20Love

mndless said:


> I think at this point I'll just wait for my GD7B to come in so I can test shell fit, and hopefully GS Audio will list their EST equipped IEMs soon.


Well, I just got the GT8 5 mins ago (and some other random IEMs) and maybe I won't have time to listen to them today (more than 15 minutes), first impressions:
-They are really loud lol.
- I loved my NX7 PRO and was looking for something with less and faster bass and same or better mid-high and high control (I do listen a lot of genres but mainly metal), and it seems these are the ones for me.
-Details and clarity are great.
-Soundstage feels wide, maybe not that tall right now, nice depth (but maybe a little bit too much for my liking). Imaging it's something I have some trouble describing but it's definitely better than the NX7 PRO
-They sound a little bit harsh right now so some burnin might be needed (I usually like to listen to them while they´re burnin so I can listen how they change over time and day by day, so it will take a while).
-Maybe not that flat (I think comparing the GT8 graph with some other GS Audio IEMs these have a little more bass).
-I will probably need some better tips since my right ear its smaller and the fit is not the same as my left ear, but the fit on my good ear (left) is great.
-They look amaziiiing!
-Quality build, resin feels smooth like my Audiosense AQ3
Now, to the gym I go. Hope everyone is having a nice day/night.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RikudouGoku said:


> The Shuoer EJ07M might be an alternative/upgrade: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002856094412.html


Man what a deluge of mid-tier EST-powered IEMs…


----------



## mndless

RCracer777 said:


> Well I've gone and done it now.
> I've taken a gamble and ordered the GT2 and GT12 from GS audio. After some research and deliberation I've decided to pull the trigger on them. I've asked for the faceplate of the SD7 on the GT12 as I think it looks a lot better.
> 
> But yeah, now the wait begins


I do love the faceplate of the SD7 as well, though I'm also quite fond of the mica flecked granite effect on the GT12. If the fit of the shells to my ears is comfortable, I can definitely say I'll be throwing more money their direction in the not too distant future.


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> Well, I just got the GT8 5 mins ago (and some other random IEMs) and maybe I won't have time to listen to them today (more than 15 minutes), first impressions:
> -They are really loud lol.
> - I loved my NX7 PRO and was looking for something with less and faster bass and same or better mid-high and high control (I do listen a lot of genres but mainly metal), and it seems these are the ones for me.
> -Details and clarity are great.
> ...


I feel that the GS Audio stuff could work wonderfully with the FiiO LC-BT2, since they're so sensitive and such low impedance IEMs that it should be able to drive them quite nicely.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 25, 2021)

Q Mass said:


> Uh-oh, thanks to not being familiar with the name of that store, I ordered iem's from them a few days ago too.
> Head-Fi's policy of sensoring these banned sellers names doesn't help us avoid them at all. How the hell are we supposed to recognise the names of dodgy vendors when we never get to see them?
> Flag them with a skull and crossbones or something instead of just asterisking them out, then I'd have been better appraised of the risk.
> We can't even name them to warn others!
> ...


It wouldn't be a good advice telling you to cancel right away but watch out. When I face with such a situation, I immediately inform AE customer service and ask them to cancel it. Because if you cancel, you'll lose your discounts etc as the responsibility on you. During 11.11 I pushed AE to cancel but I didn't get any compensation. However this time they told me to cancel on my own by choosing the option 'product is out of stock'. They told me that this affect the seller reputation. I hope so.

The problem with malicious seller is that they might not send you package and  try to cheat by putting a fake tracking number, wouldn't be surprising one day you check the order and it says delivered. You can't prove that easily and end up with losing your money. There are plenty of buyers faced such a situation.

Additionally, you might have a unit with QC problems and the seller might tell you to ship it back to repair but the cost will be on you... So you'll end up spending with more money while you tried to save buying from a seller on AE.

If you somehow encounter with a malicious seller then good luck. AE s... at helping so it's pretty important from whom you buy if it's a big amount of money you pay. I purchased plenty of things so far encountered three times though. There are really good understanding sellers like NiceHCK Audio Store for example.

Btw there's another NiceHCK Official Store. I asked and they confirmed that both are the same. I don't know what's the reason opening a new one though...


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> It wouldn't be a good advice telling you to cancel right away but watch out. When I face with such a situation, I immediately inform AE customer service and ask them to cancel it. Because if you cancel, you'll lose your discounts etc as the responsibility on you. During 11.11 I pushed AE to cancel but I didn't get any compensation. However this time they told me to cancel on my own by choosing the option 'product is out of stock'. They told me that this affect the seller reputation. I hope so.
> 
> The problem with malicious seller is that they might not send you package and  try to cheat by putting a fake tracking number, wouldn't be surprising one day you check the order and it says delivered. You can't prove that easily and end up with losing your money. There are plenty of buyers faced such a situation.
> 
> ...


You can check if they are the same store by doing this:

1. Hover on the store and click on the "business license" link.







2.







Both of them are indentical = same store


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> You can check if they are the same store by doing this:
> 
> 1. Hover on the store and click on the "business license" link.
> 
> ...


Very useful. Thanks for the information I'll keep in mind. 🙂


----------



## TheVortex (Jun 25, 2021)

Here is my take on the GS Audio GT12


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> Here is my take on the GS Audio GT12



My GD7B should be arriving soon. I'm super excited to see how they fit and sound, because it'll determine how much money I throw their way in the relatively near future.


----------



## Ace Bee

Drago20Love said:


> Well, I just got the GT8 5 mins ago (and some other random IEMs) and maybe I won't have time to listen to them today (more than 15 minutes), first impressions:
> -They are really loud lol.
> - I loved my NX7 PRO and was looking for something with less and faster bass and same or better mid-high and high control (I do listen a lot of genres but mainly metal), and it seems these are the ones for me.
> -Details and clarity are great.
> ...


I have been eyeing the ST8B for quite a while now...I think I'll pull the plug now.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> I have been eyeing the ST8B for quite a while now...I think I'll pull the plug now.


If you don't like the faceplate or resin shell color, kick off a chat with their rep to request an alternate shell configuration, then put your request with a reference to which model you're drawing the resin and faceplate from in the notes to the seller section while you're checking out. No additional cost as long as it's one of their existing shell or faceplate designs. Customizing it further will incur additional costs.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

Drago20Love said:


> Well, I just got the GT8 5 mins ago (and some other random IEMs) and maybe I won't have time to listen to them today (more than 15 minutes), first impressions:
> -They are really loud lol.
> - I loved my NX7 PRO and was looking for something with less and faster bass and same or better mid-high and high control (I do listen a lot of genres but mainly metal), and it seems these are the ones for me.
> -Details and clarity are great.
> ...


Can you compare it with another IEM 8 BA? T800, Dm8 or S8?


----------



## Nativo

Are there any good in-ear around 100-200 budget options, or should I just pay up for a good pair and spend closer to 500? Looking for a 6xx/sundara cost/performance for iem


----------



## vicexxx (Jun 26, 2021)

Ordered the SD11 from GS Audio. I'm still look for iems to listen to hip hop music in the gym... I'm not an audiophile by any means and my impression would be totally off compared to others tho.


----------



## slex

vicexxx said:


> Ordered the SD11 from GS Audio. I'm still look for iems to listen to hip hop music in the gym... I'm not an audiophile by any means and my impression would be totally off compared to others tho.


You dun like tribrid?😁


----------



## fonkepala

vicexxx said:


> Ordered the SD11 from GS Audio. I'm still look for iems to listen to hip hop music in the gym... I'm not an audiophile by any means and my impression would be totally off compared to others tho.


From their store on AE?


----------



## vicexxx

fonkepala said:


> From their store on AE?


Yes I bought them for AE


----------



## mndless (Jun 27, 2021)

Still burning in the GT7B from GS Audio, and their bass response is growing better and better as time goes on. I'll make a proper thread for it and post a more thorough review once they've got a few dozen hours on them.

Brief impressions: details, details, details. These things are incredibly resolving, particularly in the upper mids and treble. I'm guessing it'll improve in the mids and bass as those drivers loosen up a bit. The soundstage is a bit wider than on the TRI Starseas and CCA CKX and the timbre in the mids and highs are on par with the Starseas, if not better. These things certainly aren't bass monsters, at least not yet. I'll make sure to repost if that changes in the future.

Finally, these things are stupidly easy to drive. You can power them from just about anything and not be terribly disappointed. They are also incredibly comfortable in my ears despite my misgivings about the winged shell design. They also isolate extremely well.

I ordered mine with the shell design from the SD3 because I love the purple on purple theme. Side note, these use a recessed 2-pin connector, so you may want to request a shell modification to a flush 2-pin if you want to easily use them with Bluetooth adapters. Despite that, these things are absolute stunners!





















Edit: if you get a set from GS Audio with a DD in it, consider burn-in to be compulsory. These drivers a very fresh and still a bit too stiff. Make sure to give them a thorough running in before making your final assessment. Even with only a few hours of active burn-in, they've loosened up noticeably and the bass response is filling in well.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> Still burning in the GT7B from GS Audio, and their bass response is growing better and better as time goes on. I'll make a proper thread for it and post a more thorough review once they've got a few dozen hours on them.
> 
> Brief impressions: details, details, details. These things are incredibly resolving, particularly in the upper mids and treble. I'm guessing it'll improve in the mids and bass as those drivers loosen up a bit. The soundstage is a bit wider than on the TRI Starseas and CCA CKX and the timbre in the mids and highs are on par with the Starseas, if not better. These things certainly aren't bass monsters, at least not yet. I'll make sure to repost if that changes in the future.
> 
> ...



Good to see more positive impressions and the SD3 finish looks great!


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> Good to see more positive impressions and the SD3 finish looks great!


I absolutely love how shimmery the grain of the wood is with the purple resin impregnation. It matches well with the purple shell. I will definitely be ordering my next set with a request for a flush 2-pin connector that way I won't need adapters to connect it to Bluetooth adapters.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> I absolutely love how shimmery the grain of the wood is with the purple resin impregnation. It matches well with the purple shell. I will definitely be ordering my next set with a request for a flush 2-pin connector that way I won't need adapters to connect it to Bluetooth adapters.



If I order another set in the future then I might request a flush 2-pin and a different shell colour and I have not tried mine with Bluetooth adapters yet.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK seems to be taking their time with newer releases now a days so this one will be interesting. If these can reach the performance of my Luna I will be shocked beyond belief we will see how it is. They are gonna ship it out DHL for me so I should see it in a weeks time. Will most definitely report once I get it.
> 
> I am also getting a set of these.
> 
> Called the NiceHCK HB2 TWS bluetooth earphone adaptor with both 2 pin and mmcx interchancable arms with supposed 13 hours of music play time.



I see this NiceHCK HB2 BT Adapter thing going at $70ish on Aliexpress.

I think their main competitor would be the TRN BT20S Pro, which is significantly cheaper and has a charging case to boot. TRN tuning is kinda hit and miss for their IEMs, plus they seem to be releasing stuff on an almost weekly basis. But at least TRN are quite established in BT adapters, with their previous TRN BT20 and TRN BT20S and the Pro, so this NiceHCK HB2 has tough competition to live up to.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 26, 2021)

Btw guys, the guy that reviewed the GS Audio GD7B 
also graphed it.





And it looks very similar to their store graph on it.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 26, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I see this NiceHCK HB2 BT Adapter thing going at $70ish on Aliexpress.
> 
> I think their main competitor would be the TRN BT20S Pro, which is significantly cheaper and has a charging case to boot. TRN tuning is kinda hit and miss for their IEMs, plus they seem to be releasing stuff on an almost weekly basis. But at least TRN are quite established in BT adapters, with their previous TRN BT20 and TRN BT20S and the Pro, so this NiceHCK HB2 has tough competition to live up to.


True however,  I think if you want a more advanced version of them TRN adapters I am certain the reason why the NiceHCK versions cost more is due to some advancements over them TRN designs. Bluetooth 5.2, qualcomm QCC3040 chipset plus longer battery life.
if you compare specs with TRN BT20S and pro vs NiceHCKs HB2. Plus I just trust NiceHCK stuff more to be completely honest.




VS
1.Brand:*NiceHCK*

2.Model:*HB2*
3.Product type:*True wireless HiFi Bluetooth receiver*
4.Bluetooth chip:*Qualcomm QCC3040*
5.Bluetooth version:*5.2*
6.Bluetooth protocol:*AptX, SBC, AAC*
7.Connection distance: 10m
8.Noise reduction: CVC 8.0
9.Battery capacity: 100mAh
10.Charging time: About 1.5 hours
11.Charger port: Type-C
12.Charging voltage and current: 5V 90mA
13.Battery life:*Talk about 10 hours, music about 13 hours*
14.Connector:*MMCX, 0.78mm 2Pin, NX7 2Pin connectors*

Vs Pro version




I believe the pro version is still bluetooth 5.0. I do like the portable charging case however that is a nice touch wish NiceHCK had something similar.

It wouldn't surprise me if all the adapters for TRN and NiceHCK with the same formfactor comes from the same factory. Lol.

I also forgot the HB2 comes with QDC like 2 pin connectors which will come in handy for OG MEST and NF audio folks. Which was made for NiceHCKS own NX7, DB3 and such but I like the inclusion of this vs a .75mm 2 pin.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> True however,  I think if you want a more advanced version of them TRN adapters I am certain the reason why the NiceHCK versions cost more is due to some advancements over them TRN designs. Bluetooth 5.2, qualcomm QCC3040 chipset plus longer battery life.
> if you compare specs with TRN BT20S and pro vs NiceHCKs HB2. Plus I just trust NiceHCK stuff more to be completely honest.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just go with the FiiO LC-BT2. Better codec support and significantly longer battery life (somewhere between 13 and 24 hours depending on codec and volume). Only real problem is that Amazon doesn't have the MMCX version right now and the bluetooth antenna in it isn't particularly strong, so it's range is heavily dependent on your source's antenna gain.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> Still burning in the GT7B from GS Audio, and their bass response is growing better and better as time goes on. I'll make a proper thread for it and post a more thorough review once they've got a few dozen hours on them.
> 
> Brief impressions: details, details, details. These things are incredibly resolving, particularly in the upper mids and treble. I'm guessing it'll improve in the mids and bass as those drivers loosen up a bit. The soundstage is a bit wider than on the TRI Starseas and CCA CKX and the timbre in the mids and highs are on par with the Starseas, if not better. These things certainly aren't bass monsters, at least not yet. I'll make sure to repost if that changes in the future.
> 
> ...


No mention of the model name anywhere on the shell, right?


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> No mention of the model name anywhere on the shell, right?


I haven't found anything on them. They seem to be quite smooth all over. I can confirm that they sent me the right internals since it has the correct number of drivers and the IEM that this shell originally went with was a 1DD, 2BA model. They just made it to my color and faceplate request, which was very nice of them.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> If I order another set in the future then I might request a flush 2-pin and a different shell colour and I have not tried mine with Bluetooth adapters yet.


If I order any that are low driver count, I'll definitely have to consider getting them in the ST3 shell design, because they're so richly colored they look like little jelly beans, which is quite endearing.


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> True however,  I think if you want a more advanced version of them TRN adapters I am certain the reason why the NiceHCK versions cost more is due to some advancements over them TRN designs. Bluetooth 5.2, qualcomm QCC3040 chipset plus longer battery life.
> if you compare specs with TRN BT20S and pro vs NiceHCKs HB2. Plus I just trust NiceHCK stuff more to be completely honest.
> 
> 
> ...



KZ recent version. KZ AZ09





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...H8v&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.slider_70171766.0


----------



## slex

Another tribrid contender from Seeaudio.😁


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> Another tribrid contender from Seeaudio.😁


I'm hoping the price will be more palatable than their recent high-end stuff, but we shall see. They do generally have very attractive graphs and pretty faceplates.


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> I'm hoping the price will be more palatable than their recent high-end stuff, but we shall see. They do generally have very attractive graphs and pretty faceplates.


Lets see which reviewer has the highest count of mid-tier Tribrids so far!😆


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> Lets see which reviewer has the highest count of mid-tier Tribrids so far!😆


Definitely not me. Maybe Dsnuts or RikudouGoku? Definitely not a hobby for the faint of heart... ...or wallet. It helps if you're on a company or seller's review program so they ship you demo units for you to return later on. That way you can at least have reviews of them even if you don't get to keep them. Saves you from having "TOTL" earphones that you spent lots of money on that you don't particularly like.


----------



## slex (Jun 27, 2021)

mndless said:


> Definitely not me. Maybe Dsnuts or RikudouGoku? Definitely not a hobby for the faint of heart... ...or wallet. It helps if you're on a company or seller's review program so they ship you demo units for you to return later on. That way you can at least have reviews of them even if you don't get to keep them. Saves you from having "TOTL" earphones that you spent lots of money on that you don't particularly like.


Lets see,

Thieaudio Oracle/Excaliber~Dunu EST112~TSMR Land~Moondrop Variation~Shouer SJ07M~ISN EST50~Mangird Xenns Up~Seeaudio Miu~GS Audio ( upcoming ).

Not sure, leading i guess is Oracle and Land now😂


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> Lets see,
> 
> Thieaudio Oracle/Excaliber~Dunu EST112~TSMR Land~Moondrop Variation~Shouer SJ07M~ISN EST50~Mangird Xenns Up~Seeaudio Miu
> 
> Not sure, leading i guess is Oracle and Land now😂


Where are the Oracle impressions posted? Would like to see some.


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> Lets see,
> 
> Thieaudio Oracle/Excaliber~Dunu EST112~TSMR Land~Moondrop Variation~Shouer SJ07M~ISN EST50~Mangird Xenns Up~Seeaudio Miu
> 
> Not sure, leading i guess is Oracle and Land now😂


Have you had a chance to hear the Thieaudio Clairvoyance? From what I can see in the graphs, it's fairly similar to the Oracle, but with more bass gain and a smoother transition into the mids. Seems closer to the Harmon 2019 curve. I love the premise of the lands, but just think the shell wouldn't fit my ears very well, since they are quite large and my ears are not.


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> Where are the Oracle impressions posted? Would like to see some.


You're not a fan of that reviewer🤣


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the Thieaudio Clairvoyance? From what I can see in the graphs, it's fairly similar to the Oracle, but with more bass gain and a smoother transition into the mids. Seems closer to the Harmon 2019 curve. I love the premise of the lands, but just think the shell wouldn't fit my ears very well, since they are quite large and my ears are not.


Yes i have demo Clairvoyance for 3-4 days. The bass is heavenly😆


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> Yes i have demo Clairvoyance for 3-4 days. The bass is heavenly😆


It's so tempting to jump on them, since my other plans were dashed by product unavailability, but I owe it to myself to wait for GS Audio to list their Tribrid first.


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> It's so tempting to jump on them, since my other plans were dashed by product unavailability, but I owe it to myself to wait for GS Audio to list their Tribrid first.


Im expecting XENNS UP to top them all😂


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> Im expecting XENNS UP to top them all😂


It wouldn't be the first time Mangird topped everyone's recs for a while at a given price point.


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> You're not a fan of that reviewer🤣


Ahh...you mean BGGAR?


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> Ahh...you mean BGGAR?


Perhaps your not a fan of his library.😆


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> Im expecting XENNS UP to top them all😂


Well, prcie-wise they are closer to the Clairvoyance/Monarch range, rather than IST50/EST112/Oracle range...so it may top them...although I am expecting LAND to be a close contender nevertheless.


----------



## slex

mndless said:


> It wouldn't be the first time Mangird topped everyone's recs for a while at a given price point.


I see it have extra pairs of BAs hence the most costliest among them. I hope the Beryllium on the DD tuned nicely compare to Dunu EST112.


----------



## slex

Ace Bee said:


> Well, prcie-wise they are closer to the Clairvoyance/Monarch range, rather than IST50/EST112/Oracle range...so it may top them...although I am expecting LAND to be a close contender nevertheless.


It might be a triplets now compare to the oringinal Twins.😆


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> Perhaps your not a fan of his library.😆


 probably


----------



## Ace Bee

slex said:


> It might be a triplets now compare to the oringinal Twins.😆


Looks like it!


----------



## PhonoPhi

slex said:


> Perhaps your not a fan of his library.😆


When the guy says that his best/favourite sound was coming from dynamic drivers - that is not from real non-amplified instruments - what is to be expected: how much bass is not too much to rattle your..., and how to make treble to sound non-offensive relative to those dynamic drivers


----------



## slex

PhonoPhi said:


> When the guy says that his best/favourite sound was coming from dynamic drivers - that is not from real non-amplified instruments - what is to be expected: how much bass is not too much to rattle your..., and how to make treble to sound non-offensive relative to those dynamic drivers


Are you in for tribrids?😂


----------



## PhonoPhi

slex said:


> Are you in for tribrids?😂


Not into EST- based ones.
In my very limited opinion, the technology is overrated relative to what it offers (and the high voltage in your ears)

Technologically, it eludes me why piezo transducers are not further developed, just right mechanical amplification, but perhaps BAs are just simpler for similar functions.

I have MT300, NX7 pro and I3 - all interesting IEMs, but all-BAs suit my listening preferences the most at the moment.


----------



## slex

PhonoPhi said:


> Not into EST- based ones.
> In my very limited opinion, the technology is overrated relative to what it offers (and the high voltage in your ears)
> 
> Technologically, it eludes me why piezo transducers are not further developed, just right mechanical amplification, but perhaps BAs are just simpler for similar functions.
> ...


Yeah, perhaps you're right. Why 64 Audio still in all BA era.☺️


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 27, 2021)

slex said:


> Yeah, perhaps you're right. Why 64 Audio still in all BA era.☺️


There are hardly any "rights" and "wrongs" in this hobby.
There are different listening and other (like exploring new technologies) preferences - and it is great that so many options exist.

Then the preferences can evolve


----------



## slex

PhonoPhi said:


> There are hardly any "rights" and "wrongs" in this hobby.
> There are different listening and other (like exploring new technologies) preferences - and it is great that so many options exist.
> 
> Then the preferences can evolve


It all always comes down to tuning 😆


----------



## mndless

slex said:


> It all always comes down to tuning 😆


Yeah, once companies figure out how to tune out the peaky harmonics from the electret drivers, they should end up appealing to a much broader range of people. I am looking forward to TRI's upcoming tribrid replacement for the i3, since planar magnetic drivers are as intriguing as always and are supposed to have fantastic timbre in the mid-bass through to the lower treble range. The i3 being a DD+PM+BA configuration.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Well, this is happening (not with me yet, but on its way)


----------



## ChrisOc

AlexCBSN said:


> Well, this is happening (not with me yet, but on its way)


Love it!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Guys, I think I discovered something epic







Looks quite similar
and there is already claims on GS Audio being the OEM for Fearless
Both have the same driver count, might have the same sonion BAs as well. Only a different DD and a different knowles BA








Price difference is ridiculous if this is true....


----------



## G777 (Jun 27, 2021)

The graph for the SD5 (223 USD, 1DD + 4BA ) looks pretty interesting:




No scale on the graph but the shape looks similar to that of the DUNU SA6 or qdc Anole VX.

The ST4 and ST5 are probably related to the Fearless S4 and S5H, respectively.


----------



## RikudouGoku

G777 said:


> The graph for the SD5 (223 USD, 1DD + 4BA ) looks pretty interesting:
> 
> No scale on the graph but the shape looks similar to that of the DUNU SA6 or qdc Anole VX.
> 
> The ST4 and ST5 are probably related to the Fearless S4 and S5H, respectively.


wow they do look similar...




ST4: 







ST5:


----------



## redrol

I think you are on to something here.  Bravo!


----------



## RikudouGoku

redrol said:


> I think you are on to something here.  Bravo!














(not so sure about this one)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Nice find @RikudouGoku!


----------



## Barndoor

Not sure how I feel about these GS products.
Are they genuine innovation or just a rip off of another company's R&D?
Like many I'm after the best bang for buck and am tempted by these models and prices.


----------



## mndless

Barndoor said:


> Not sure how I feel about these GS products.
> Are they genuine innovation or just a rip off of another company's R&D?
> Like many I'm after the best bang for buck and am tempted by these models and prices.


GS Audio was originally an OEM for other brands. They just decided to branch out and begin offering their own IEMs at very reasonably pricing.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Dsnuts said:


> A lot of manufacturers use dual BAs they are actually physically a single BA but has 2 BAs slapped together to form 1 unit. I bet that is what it is. Reason why you see many earphones with crazy BA counts.


Sonion 2389D based driver


----------



## dhruvmeena96

njam said:


> 2 BA units with 2 chambers each
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so basically regular shady marketing practices. Ok.


Its actually 4BA
2BA stacked mids which has a shared spout and 2BA tweeter(SWFK is dual WBFK in one package)
Nothing shady about that


----------



## Drago20Love

mndless said:


> I feel that the GS Audio stuff could work wonderfully with the FiiO LC-BT2, since they're so sensitive and such low impedance IEMs that it should be able to drive them quite nicely.


For now I just bought a cheap dongle from Andy’s dongle madness post because I’m poor after the GT8 and some other stuff


----------



## Drago20Love

Ace Bee said:


> I have been eyeing the ST8B for quite a while now...I think I'll pull the plug now.


Or maybe wait for their EST IEMs, they said they will be pushing them ASAP.


----------



## Drago20Love (Jun 28, 2021)

mndless said:


> Still burning in the GT7B from GS Audio, and their bass response is growing better and better as time goes on. I'll make a proper thread for it and post a more thorough review once they've got a few dozen hours on them.
> 
> Brief impressions: details, details, details. These things are incredibly resolving, particularly in the upper mids and treble. I'm guessing it'll improve in the mids and bass as those drivers loosen up a bit. The soundstage is a bit wider than on the TRI Starseas and CCA CKX and the timbre in the mids and highs are on par with the Starseas, if not better. These things certainly aren't bass monsters, at least not yet. I'll make sure to repost if that changes in the future.
> 
> ...


On god the isolation with the GT8 + spinfit cp100 is extreme, it cancels so much outside noise

Also since the inside of my ears is kind of small, the winged shell starts hurting so much after a while but can't stop listening to them.





The cable it came with has some yellow staint, maybe some oxidation?





The red and black looks really nice





And it's really easy to see through them!

*Edit: Sorry, no other 8 BA IEM to compare to


----------



## cappuchino

Drago20Love said:


>


What in the F is up with the nozzle 🤣😅 They so short!


----------



## Drago20Love

cappuchino said:


> What in the F is up with the nozzle 🤣😅 They so short!





It's just an oval shaped ritz crackers cookie dude!





The body is not that short tho!


----------



## cappuchino

Drago20Love said:


> It's just an oval shaped ritz crackers cookie dude!
> 
> 
> 
> The body is not that short tho!


Yeah, was referring to the nozzle length particularly. Aftermarket tips don't get left in your ears?


----------



## mndless (Jun 28, 2021)

Drago20Love said:


> On god the isolation with the GT8 + spinfit cp100 is extreme, it cancels so much outside noise
> 
> Also since the inside of my ears is kind of small, the winged shell starts hurting so much after a while but can't stop listening to them.
> 
> ...


They look so amazing. Sorry to hear they aren't comfortable for you. You may need to get some really long eartips to push the IEM a bit further out of your ears for comfort. I did make a recommendation for them to consider making a really compact IEM, but maybe another suggestion might help. It would likely be an all-BA affair so they don't need to retune the enclosure size for the DD rear-port tuning.

Also, something rather curious, even their actual hybrids with the dynamic drivers aren't externally ported. The DD they're using is practically sealed, so they just let it port into the enclosure and it, well, it just works... But holy crap do I agree about the isolation. Start playing anything at a reasonable volume and absolutely everything around you seems to disappear into the void. It's so crazy compared to even the CKX that has little pinhole ports.


----------



## mndless

cappuchino said:


> Yeah, was referring to the nozzle length particularly. Aftermarket tips don't get left in your ears?


I had a problem with mine ditching the eartips in my ears, but it's more a polished resin nozzle issue rather than it being too short. I ended up wrapping a bit of fabric tape (the kind intended for wiring looms) around the nozzle to improve the grip for my Monster Audio Supertip Gels. I'm absolutely loving my GD7B experience, so I'm incredibly likely to order more from GS audio.


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> For now I just bought a cheap dongle from Andy’s dongle madness post because I’m poor after the GT8 and some other stuff


Regardless how cheap, it'll probably drive them to uncomfortable volumes. These GS Audio low impedance IEMs are just so easy to drive it boggles the mind. They do like a good source and high output voltage, though, so there's still plenty of room for improvement. I expect they're also sensitive to cables too, but I don't have any to hand that'll work with the inset 2-pin connector. I'll definitely get my next set with a request for a flush 2-pin.


----------



## Atek2019

Thieaudio Legacy 2​Knowles 29689 + 10mm Beryllium 

https://www.linsoul.com/products/th...fk9oNqonrR1_SPcfHnvqk0fAsxBFBclia7sQiksr6zSl4


----------



## mndless

Atek2019 said:


> Thieaudio Legacy 2​Knowles 29689 + 10mm Beryllium
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/th...fk9oNqonrR1_SPcfHnvqk0fAsxBFBclia7sQiksr6zSl4


Is this a new product for them? Good price point to compete with the TRI Starsea if they're tuned well. Not quite as pretty, in my opinion, but that's always a highly subjective thing.


----------



## mndless

Anyone seen any graphs for the new Mangird EST set? I'm considering it against the Clairvoyance, so graphs would be super helpful.


----------



## Ace Bee

Drago20Love said:


> On god the isolation with the GT8 + spinfit cp100 is extreme, it cancels so much outside noise
> 
> Also since the inside of my ears is kind of small, the winged shell starts hurting so much after a while but can't stop listening to them.
> 
> ...


How is the sound? Comparison may wait.


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> Guys, I think I discovered something epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also the cables they give look similar except the chin slider and connection pins.


----------



## jmwant

mndless said:


> I wish they had taken cues from TRI and SoftEars about how to introduce gold elements into their resin faceplates. These just aren't doing it for me.


Tri has IEMs with gold elements on the faceplate? Which one? 
Found a review of the Skuld!


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> Is this a new product for them? Good price point to compete with the TRI Starsea if they're tuned well. Not quite as pretty, in my opinion, but that's always a highly subjective thing.



Only got released today.



mndless said:


> Anyone seen any graphs for the new Mangird EST set? I'm considering it against the Clairvoyance, so graphs would be super helpful.



Nothing yet as far as I am aware. I am waiting on a graph as well.


----------



## fonkepala

How are the lower-priced offerings from GS Audio, like maybe the GD3B or the GT2/GD2? I'm keen on getting one of those.

What's up with their naming convention btw?


----------



## mndless

jmwant said:


> Tri has IEMs with gold elements on the faceplate? Which one?
> Found a review of the Skuld!



The Starlight has shredded carbon fiber with gold flecks throughout. It looks stunning because of the contrast and the fact that it is organic in it's distribution. The Skuld has the gold painted on, which looks a bit... ...crude. especially at that price point.


----------



## mndless

fonkepala said:


> How are the lower-priced offerings from GS Audio, like maybe the GD3B or the GT2/GD2? I'm keen on getting one of those.
> 
> What's up with their naming convention btw?


G refers to the cheaper product line, while S is their premium line. D means it's got a dynamic driver, and T means it's an all-BA unit. The number refers to the number of drivers and the letter following that refers to the revision. So SD3 is a hybrid from their premium line with three drivers in a 1DD+2BA config. GT12 is a cheaper product line entry with 12 BAs. Unfortunately I haven't seen any reviews of their cheaper low driver count stuff just yet. I do have a GD3A in my cart because the graph looks quite fun. When they drop their EST listings, I'll pick it up at the same time.


----------



## fonkepala

mndless said:


> G refers to the cheaper product line, while S is their premium line. D means it's got a dynamic driver, and T means it's an all-BA unit. The number refers to the number of drivers and the letter following that refers to the revision. So SD3 is a hybrid from their premium line with three drivers in a 1DD+2BA config. GT12 is a cheaper product line entry with 12 BAs. Unfortunately I haven't seen any reviews of their cheaper low driver count stuff just yet. I do have a GD3A in my cart because the graph looks quite fun. When they drop their EST listings, I'll pick it up at the same time.


Thanks for the clarification, useful info. Looking forward to read more impressions about their lower priced offerings, if any.


----------



## mndless

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the clarification, useful info. Looking forward to read more impressions about their lower priced offerings, if any.


I think RikudouGoku ordered one of them and maybe TheVortex did too. Just a matter of time until their units arrive and they burn them in for review. Do note that initial impressions of their hybrid models can be incredibly misleading, as their DD need at least a dozen hours burn-in to really loosen up properly. That's been my experience with the GD7B. Really sounds great after that, though. I expect the GD3A and GD3B will be a bit less easy to drive since they're less sensitive and also higher impedance. My guess is that they're using higher impedance BA drivers or they've wired the drivers in series instead of parallel. Still well within accessibility since they're still less than 30ohm and over 105db sensitivity, so they still won't be challenging to power to uncomfortable volumes. The higher impedance will also help a tiny bit with sources that have more noise, so there's that.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

mndless said:


> Anyone seen any graphs for the new Mangird EST set? I'm considering it against the Clairvoyance, so graphs would be super helpful.


The graph is in the product photos on the Linsoul product page.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> The graph is in the product photos on the Linsoul product page.


Thanks for pointing that out to me! It was hiding under the arrows, so I didn't notice it earlier. Looks pretty similar to the Clairvoyance, but with a cliff edge at something like 17kHz. I mean, I can't actually hear that high, but I think for the same price, I'd go for the Clairvoyance with its additional BA and marginally less flashy aesthetic.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

mndless said:


> Thanks for pointing that out to me! It was hiding under the arrows, so I didn't notice it earlier. Looks pretty similar to the Clairvoyance, but with a cliff edge at something like 17kHz. I mean, I can't actually hear that high, but I think for the same price, I'd go for the Clairvoyance with its additional BA and marginally less flashy aesthetic.


The Sonion BAs of the XENNS really tempt me though…


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> I think RikudouGoku ordered one of them and maybe TheVortex did too. Just a matter of time until their units arrive and they burn them in for review. Do note that initial impressions of their hybrid models can be incredibly misleading, as their DD need at least a dozen hours burn-in to really loosen up properly. That's been my experience with the GD7B. Really sounds great after that, though. I expect the GD3A and GD3B will be a bit less easy to drive since they're less sensitive and also higher impedance. My guess is that they're using higher impedance BA drivers or they've wired the drivers in series instead of parallel. Still well within accessibility since they're still less than 30ohm and over 105db sensitivity, so they still won't be challenging to power to uncomfortable volumes. The higher impedance will also help a tiny bit with sources that have more noise, so there's that.


I only ordered the GT12. I think a few people ordered lower models but it's all a waiting game now.


----------



## mndless

KutuzovGambit said:


> The Sonion BAs of the XENNS really tempt me though…


Hopefully some reviews will be out before I'm looking to pull the trigger. I don't have enough experience to have a particular preference for Knowles vs. Sonion. All I know is that each of their series has a set of flagship drivers for various purposes and the role of the sound engineers who do the driver selection and tuning is to select the drivers whose operating frequency response best matches the curves they're trying to produce with the crossover matrix they intend to use, then optimize the crossover points and electrical and physical filters to smooth out the peaks in its response to best match the curve they're targeting. Both brands offer excellent drivers in all frequency ranges and it's really down to tuning and personal preference as to which will suit your expectations best.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I only ordered the GT12. I think a few people ordered lower models but it's all a waiting game now.


Have you still been enjoying yours? I'm loving my GD7B as I use it to listen to YouTube videos in the background. It has broken in so well and the isolation from the sealed shell is out of this world for a hybrid config. The GT12 is on my short list of potential future purchases, so I'm curious if the sound has developed any more since your impressions earlier. I swear the DD in mine gained, like, 10dB in bass response from hour 1 to hour 12 of use/burn. I'm curious if the 38 series Sonion BAs had any real development during burn-in, given the size of the membrane they must be dealing with in that large of a BA driver.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> Have you still been enjoying yours? I'm loving my GD7B as I use it to listen to YouTube videos in the background. It has broken in so well and the isolation from the sealed shell is out of this world for a hybrid config. The GT12 is on my short list of potential future purchases, so I'm curious if the sound has developed any more since your impressions earlier. I swear the DD in mine gained, like, 10dB in bass response from hour 1 to hour 12 of use/burn. I'm curious if the 38 series Sonion BAs had any real development during burn-in, given the size of the membrane they must be dealing with in that large of a BA driver.


I have not really noticed any difference with my use of the GT12 and I have been using them along with the Blon Prometheus that arrived as well.


----------



## mndless

TheVortex said:


> I have not really noticed any difference with my use of the GT12 and I have been using them along with the Blon Prometheus that arrived as well.


The Prometheus is certainly an interesting prospect. I'm just not quite as invested in purchasing more single DD units unless they're bullet-style IEMs that I can force into an over-ear cable configuration. At least those offer the convenience of their form factor for added comfort. Given how much love BLON has gotten for their previous offerings, the Prometheus should sound quite good, but it would be a hard sell for me from a technicalities perspective, since single DD units have a difficult time competing with hybrids or all-BA configurations for transient performance and treble accuracy. I guess it depends on the intended application, though. They are certainly interesting to look at, though. I love seeing them finding a clever use for 3D laser sintered metal printing, even if the result isn't necessarily what I would want for myself. Hopefully it'll sell well so they'll keep experimenting and the tech will take off in other brands.


----------



## TheVortex

mndless said:


> The Prometheus is certainly an interesting prospect. I'm just not quite as invested in purchasing more single DD units unless they're bullet-style IEMs that I can force into an over-ear cable configuration. At least those offer the convenience of their form factor for added comfort. Given how much love BLON has gotten for their previous offerings, the Prometheus should sound quite good, but it would be a hard sell for me from a technicalities perspective, since single DD units have a difficult time competing with hybrids or all-BA configurations for transient performance and treble accuracy. I guess it depends on the intended application, though. They are certainly interesting to look at, though. I love seeing them finding a clever use for 3D laser sintered metal printing, even if the result isn't necessarily what I would want for myself. Hopefully it'll sell well so they'll keep experimenting and the tech will take off in other brands.



How the Prometheus looks in real life is crazy and like you said it is good to see companies pushing the envelope. 

I am happy with how the Blon sounds and single DD units typically have great tonality and this Blon is a step up not just in technicalities but fit / comfort and the supplied cable is actually decent lol


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

Drago20Love said:


> On god the isolation with the GT8 + spinfit cp100 is extreme, it cancels so much outside noise
> 
> Also since the inside of my ears is kind of small, the winged shell starts hurting so much after a while but can't stop listening to them.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, they are very beautiful ... Even without the comparison, how do they sound?  Thick or thin timbre?  Back or forward vocals?  Analytical cooler signature or musical and engaging warmer?  Is the bass big or balanced?


----------



## RCracer777

fonkepala said:


> How are the lower-priced offerings from GS Audio, like maybe the GD3B or the GT2/GD2? I'm keen on getting one of those.
> 
> What's up with their naming convention btw?


I've got a GT2 and GT12 on the way but they still have to be produced and shipped. So I won't have either of them for a couple more weeks


----------



## Robius

Looks like GS Audio is about to shake the market with all kind of hybrid combinations. I'm also waiting for the reviews and particularly interested in GT4, ST2 and SD3 which fits my budget.


----------



## mndless

RCracer777 said:


> I've got a GT2 and GT12 on the way but they still have to be produced and shipped. So I won't have either of them for a couple more weeks


Mine took about two and a half weeks to be made and shipped to the US. Honestly not too bad, except for the overwhelming desire to play with a new toy that is stuck in logistics purgatory. If the GT12 behaves like my GD7B, which the graphs indicate shouldn't be too far off, then it should be a great set for you. Flat tuning is interesting, since it makes it so easy to hear how things are mixed and mastered and how each source colors the output. It's definitely the perfect toy for an audiophile to really sink their teeth into. You'll have to post impressions of how they behave when they arrive. I wonder how much shallower the shell really is on the lower driver count IEMs that they make. Their listings make the GT2 and ST2 look really shallow, which seems ideal for people who don't want them to protrude from their ears because they want to, for instance, sleep in them.


----------



## mndless

Robius said:


> Looks like GS Audio is about to shake the market with all kind of hybrid combinations. I'm also waiting for the reviews and particularly interested in GT4, ST2 and SD3 which fits my budget.


Looks like Akros, the guy who reviewed the GD7B on YouTube first has orders in for a variety of their more reasonably priced models, so maybe he will post a video reviewing all of those. My guess is that he wants to test out those because their FR graphs look more lively and entertaining compared to the reference flat GD7B. He says he ordered the GD3B, SD3 and SD5, though I think he meant the ST5. Should be a fun time for him when those arrive.


----------



## fonkepala

RCracer777 said:


> I've got a GT2 and GT12 on the way but they still have to be produced and shipped. So I won't have either of them for a couple more weeks


Thanks. Looking forward to your impressions of 'em once they arrive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/5843572459016350/


----------



## Barndoor

What are people's thoughts on the thieaudio legacy 2 graph?
10mm Beryllium Dynamic Driver and Knowles ED29689 Balanced Armature for $99. I wonder if it is a pure beryllium or plated DD.


----------



## TheVortex

Barndoor said:


> What are people's thoughts on the thieaudio legacy 2 graph?
> 10mm Beryllium Dynamic Driver and Knowles ED29689 Balanced Armature for $99. I wonder if it is a pure beryllium or plated DD.



I will be getting one soon and it is meant to be coated.


----------



## brsdrgn

I've purchased Moondrop Aria, Bqeyz Summer along with some other sub 50$ IEMs and I was thinking okay that's the end for the following 6 months. Now I'm seriously considering to go for GD7B. Following this thread costs...


----------



## Strifeff7

brsdrgn said:


> "I was thinking okay that's the end for the following 6 months."


Famous last words, there is no end... 😄
we are all junkies here...


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 28, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Famous last words, there is no end... 😄
> we are all junkies here...


I started to lie to my gf. Every IEM has a special price for me and for her (40%<actual price)... Because she doesn't understand why I keep buying even though I have many. 😅


----------



## RCracer777

mndless said:


> Mine took about two and a half weeks to be made and shipped to the US. Honestly not too bad, except for the overwhelming desire to play with a new toy that is stuck in logistics purgatory. If the GT12 behaves like my GD7B, which the graphs indicate shouldn't be too far off, then it should be a great set for you. Flat tuning is interesting, since it makes it so easy to hear how things are mixed and mastered and how each source colors the output. It's definitely the perfect toy for an audiophile to really sink their teeth into. You'll have to post impressions of how they behave when they arrive. I wonder how much shallower the shell really is on the lower driver count IEMs that they make. Their listings make the GT2 and ST2 look really shallow, which seems ideal for people who don't want them to protrude from their ears because they want to, for instance, sleep in them.


Currently I don't really have anything that has a balanced tuning so it will be interesting when I get them. I will post an update when I get them. I'm not a reviewer by any means (though I kinda promised Wendi Li a review of the Tri Starsea ) but I'll try to make one after a few weeks of listening to them as well.

Kinda curious about the shell size difference myself. Late night listening while going to sleep is something I do a lot, so a smaller shell IEM is always welcome. Currently use my SSP for that role as it's so tiny.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## mndless

brsdrgn said:


> I've purchased Moondrop Aria, Bqeyz Summer along with some other sub 50$ IEMs and I was thinking okay that's the end for the following 6 months. Now I'm seriously considering to go for GD7B. Following this thread costs...


I'm loving mine. It's like I strapped my set of KEF iQ90 to my head.


----------



## Strifeff7

@RikudouGoku
I think there is a proper Blon BL-03 upgrade,
Less shouty relaxed upper mid / lower treble,
Campfire Audio Honeydew
I might do a blind buy for this one,


----------



## slex

Strifeff7 said:


> @RikudouGoku
> I think there is a proper Blon BL-03 upgrade,
> Less shouty relaxed upper mid / lower treble,
> Campfire Audio Honeydew
> I might do a blind buy for this one,


Have you gone through this review before you blind buy yet?😁

https://crinacle.com/2021/06/27/crinnotes-campfire-satsuma-and-honeydew-forbidden-snacks/


----------



## mndless

Strifeff7 said:


> @RikudouGoku
> I think there is a proper Blon BL-03 upgrade,
> Less shouty relaxed upper mid / lower treble,
> Campfire Audio Honeydew
> I might do a blind buy for this one,


They're very pretty, but I'm concerned by their graphs. They look to be extremely bass heavy. Not a reasonable amount of bass, either, but an absolutely overwhelming, all-consuming bass signature. If they were cheap, like, $50, then they'd be interesting as a unique experience, but at $250, I wouldn't feel comfortable dropping that much on something with such an obvious flaw. I do think they've got an incredibly charming shell, though. That particular shade of orange is one of my absolute favorite colors after purple.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> If they were cheap, like, $50, then they'd be interesting as a unique experience, but at $250, I wouldn't feel comfortable dropping that much on something with such an obvious flaw.


Especially when there are other powerful contenders under that price like Rose QT9 Mk2, ISN H40, etc.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> Especially when there are other powerful contenders under that price like Rose QT9 Mk2, ISN H40, etc.


I'd probably just pick up a GD3A from GS Audio and ask if they can match the color of the resin to that orange. In fact, I may actually do this. The orange is quite charming, after all.


----------



## jmwant

Hiby releases the Crystal 4, it's latest r ba IEMs.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hiby-crystal-4-quad-knowles-ba-driver-iem-released


----------



## Drago20Love

@cappuchino no problem with aftermarket tips for me! (using spinfit cp100 S size which push the IEM a little bit further like @mndless mentioned, btw I will tell them something about a more compact IEM too I guess    and just ordered some cables for them too).

@Ace Bee & @NinjaGirayaZ 

I think the sound has changed a little after like 20 hours of burnin (only a little bit)

- The bass seems to be awakened a little bit but not much, it definitely has some bass, but just enough to not be a neutal type of bass, ok… probably a lot more than that but I wouldn’t say THAT bass heavy (I do tolerate a lot of bass and treble so it might not be that much for me but if you’re looking for neutral the GT8 is not it!). A really precise and clear bass, you can definitely feel some nice punch.

- The timbre goes more to the thin side but it’s hard to say this since I don’t have another 8 BA to compare. At least compared to a DD it’s thin lol. Also I would say that they do feel analytical but the bass gives them a warmer tone, it’s a nice mix and I really like that, so not completely cold signature because of the bass.

- I would say the soundstage is quite huge and the imaging has some crazy precision and accuracy. I wouldn't use any other IEM for shooter games (over my gaming headset) but this one I might, I mean not really but it would the best one for that lol.

- In general it’s more on the laid-back and open side because of the big soundstage but the vocals do sound more forward than everything else, still it doesn’t give me the personal or closed feeling at all.

- My only problem is still with some sibilance and maybe some shouty notes here and there, I love the sparkly treble but shouty notes are a huge turn off for me so I hope that changes with a dongle, trying other cables and more burnin.

I hope this is my final "big" buy for some time, but if their EST IEMs are nice….


----------



## mndless

Drago20Love said:


> @cappuchino no problem with aftermarket tips for me! (using spinfit cp100 S size which push the IEM a little bit further like @mndless mentioned, btw I will tell them something about a more compact IEM too I guess    and just ordered some cables for them too).
> 
> @Ace Bee & @NinjaGirayaZ
> 
> ...


As long as their graph doesn't indicate some serious tuning crimes, I'll be buying their tribrid, so you can wait for my impressions if you want.


----------



## Ace Bee

Drago20Love said:


> @cappuchino no problem with aftermarket tips for me! (using spinfit cp100 S size which push the IEM a little bit further like @mndless mentioned, btw I will tell them something about a more compact IEM too I guess    and just ordered some cables for them too).
> 
> @Ace Bee & @NinjaGirayaZ
> 
> ...


That was a very nice detailed impression. Thank you for that. I may buy the ST8B. Let's see when I can gather the amount...absolutely cash-strapped now after getting the TSMR LAND.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In today's review we take a close look at the Tanchjim Darling. Review by @Aerosphere 
https://www.headfonia.com/tanchjim-darling-review/


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> That was a very nice detailed impression. Thank you for that. I may buy the ST8B. Let's see when I can gather the amount...absolutely cash-strapped now after getting the TSMR LAND.


I was seriously considering the Tansio Mirai Land, because they're a comparative bargain for an EST equipped tribrid, but I managed to find graphs for them and, well, they're well tuned but not to my preferences, even with the switches. Just a teeny bit too much treble gain for me to get my money's worth of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## mndless

I made a thread for GS Audio, if anyone wants to post their reviews or whatever over there:
GS Audio
I also posted my review of the GD8B, if you're interested.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> I was seriously considering the Tansio Mirai Land, because they're a comparative bargain for an EST equipped tribrid, but I managed to find graphs for them and, well, they're well tuned but not to my preferences, even with the switches. Just a teeny bit too much treble gain for me to get my money's worth of enjoyment out of them.


I don't disagree, the trebles have emphasis here. But as Dsnuts told, that the treble settles diwn after about 200 hours, so I am letting them play. I love airy sound signature, and LAND provides that with its brilliant treble sparkle. They are not piercing, but sharp, yes. So far I am able to enjoy them, let's see if the treble settles down more. Till now it has gone through about 10 hours of playtime. Much more to go.


----------



## jmwant

Fidue released it's latest 4ba iems, the Gem 4.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fidue-gem-4-latest-4-balanced-armature-driver-iems-available-now


----------



## Alex W

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Has anyone tried JPride 1984 Freedom? They have some rave reviews on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/イヤホン-JPRiDE-Premium-1984-ハイエンドイヤホン/dp/B07XJT1MTR/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=イヤホン+有線&qid=1614538592&refinements=p_78:B07XJT1MTR&sr=8-1


Did you ever end up finding any info on these?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Alex W said:


> Did you ever end up finding any info on these?


Sadly I couldn't find anything much apart from tons of positive reviews on Amazon.jp Jpride is a beginner audiophile brand in Japan which prices of their IEMs usually hovering under ¥30000 and they have V-shaped signature. Don't know how much will it help you but I hope it does.


----------



## Ace Bee

*Hiby Crystal 4*









Seen no presence of them here. Any idea how are they, and how was the Crystal 6? Worth trying? I'm itching to get a full BA iem...but should I go for GS Audio ST8B, or this, or Oriveti O400...man I am confused. 
Or should I just get another DD+BA hybrid, the Rose Technics QT9 Mk.2? I do not have a good DD+BA hybrid in rotation now, only a DD+Magnetostatic that I'm using daily. Damn...the confusion...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Its their first iem and its a planar at 640 usd.....well...good luck, they are going to need it.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ace Bee said:


> *Hiby Crystal 4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The QT-9 is great, but maybe would be a bit redundant with your Land?


----------



## paulwasabii

brsdrgn said:


> I started to lie to my gf. Every IEM has a special price for me and for her (40%<actual price)... Because she doesn't understand why I keep buying even though I have many. 😅





RikudouGoku said:


> Its their first iem and its a planar at 640 usd.....well...good luck, they are going to need it.



If the name was Deathray Tender I, I would be more willing to buy


----------



## Ace Bee

paulwasabii said:


> If the name was Deathray Tender I, I would be more willing to buy


You reminded me of The Garin Death Ray...one hell of a novel that was. Can't remember how many times I read that in my childhood.


----------



## Ace Bee

KutuzovGambit said:


> The QT-9 is great, but maybe would be a bit redundant with your Land?


Frankly, if the QT9 Mk2 has a similar presentation like Land, I would like to keep it as the insane value for money it is. It'll be a nice change of taste occasionally.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ace Bee said:


> Frankly, if the QT9 Mk2 has a similar presentation like Land, I would like to keep it as the insane value for money it is. It'll be a nice change of taste occasionally.


It’s definitely an excellent price/performance, goes toe to toe with the LZ A7 and exceeds it in some ways for $100 less, and the A7 is itself a superb value.


----------



## Ace Bee

KutuzovGambit said:


> It’s definitely an excellent price/performance, goes toe to toe with the LZ A7 and exceeds it in some ways for $100 less, and the A7 is itself a superb value.


Well, you mentioned that the midrange is more open sounding than 3DT, and stage is wider, separation is better. That by itself captured my attention. How is the depth and height of stage? Similar, or better than 3DT?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ace Bee said:


> Well, you mentioned that the midrange is more open sounding than 3DT, and stage is wider, separation is better. That by itself captured my attention. How is the depth and height of stage? Similar, or better than 3DT?


About the same, but as I said an airier presentation so it feels subjectively larger than it is.


----------



## Ace Bee

KutuzovGambit said:


> About the same, but as I said an airier presentation so it feels subjectively larger than it is.


Yeah...words like these keep pushing me to QT9 Mk2. Dammit, I'll buy that, will buy ST8B later one some day...

On another note, has anyone here tried the Copplinn Sound Alula? 6 mm Liquid Silicone Diaphragm single DD, cherry wood housing.


----------



## Alex W

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly I couldn't find anything much apart from tons of positive reviews on Amazon.jp Jpride is a beginner audiophile brand in Japan which prices of their IEMs usually hovering under ¥30000 and they have V-shaped signature. Don't know how much will it help you but I hope it does.


Damn. Well, thanks for the answering, that means a lot on its own.


----------



## Dsnuts

Loftys look premium. Seems NiceHCK been taking their time with this one. 

Out of the box they sound a bit muffled hence beryllium drivers. Coated or not need burn in so off to get some drum n bass going on will revisit a few hours after the drivers gets some work out. I am impressed by the original design here though and I can tell they threw on a nice cable on these. Will be back with some more thoughts.


----------



## 1clearhead

My long awaited review of the *CCA CA2 *budget surprise!

Check them out at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16432473

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Loftys look premium. Seems NiceHCK been taking their time with this one.
> 
> Out of the box they sound a bit muffled hence beryllium drivers. Coated or not need burn in so off to get some drum n bass going on will revisit a few hours after the drivers gets some work out. I am impressed by the original design here though and I can tell they threw on a nice cable on these. Will be back with some more thoughts.


Put on Panda Eyes' album Kiko on repeat and leave them for a day. Should loosen them up quite nicely. It's basically what I did for my GD7B to get the DD to play nicely with the BAs.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2021)

Ya these clearly need burn in there is no question. But the sound has some potential even out of the box. I am liking the sound balancing at least. It does sound like beryllium or at least elements of it. I would imagine these are closer in ability/ possibly better tuned version of KB EARs believe more than my Luna. In any case I can't really tell how they sound like as the sound needs to open up. At this stage I can tell the sound is tonally off slightly compressed sounding. Not too worried about that actually.  Looking forward to hearing these tomorrow.

They have Beryllium bass that's for certain. Listening to Bassnectar Reaching Out. Bass end sounds great. Back on the burn. A few hours of burn in did nothing here will see where this one goes.


----------



## Dsnuts

.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Ya these clearly need burn in there is no question. But the sound has some potential even out of the box. I am liking the sound balancing at least. It does sound like beryllium or at least elements of it. I would imagine these are closer in ability/ possibly better tuned version of KB EARs believe more than my Luna. In any case I can't really tell how they sound like as the sound needs to open up. At this stage I can tell the sound is tonally off slightly compressed sounding. Not too worried about that actually.  Looking forward to hearing these tomorrow.
> 
> They have Beryllium bass that's for certain. Listening to Bassnectar Reaching Out. Bass end sounds great. Back on the burn. A few hours of burn in did nothing here will see where this one goes.


I suspect the amount of burn-in necessary will depend a lot on whether they've plated the entire diaphragm with beryllium or if they've only done the central dome like they do with some of the larger titanium drivers. If they've done the whole thing, it'll take quite a while to loosen up. If they've left it a more flexible surround, then it should take less time.


----------



## chickenmoon

mndless said:


> I suspect the amount of burn-in necessary will depend a lot on whether they've plated the entire diaphragm with beryllium or if they've only done the central dome like they do with some of the larger titanium drivers. If they've done the whole thing, it'll take quite a while to loosen up. If they've left it a more flexible surround, then it should take less time.



It's supposed to be pure Be diaphragms, not coated ones. I have one of them puppies in transit.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 30, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> It's supposed to be pure Be diaphragms, not coated ones. I have one of them puppies in transit.



Wow if they are pure beryllium diaphragms, there aren't many at this price range. The cheapest purported pure Beryllium ones were the KBEAR BElieve and Periodic Audio BE. At the higher price range were luminaries such as the SummitFI Final Audio A8000 and DUNU LUNA.


----------



## mndless

chickenmoon said:


> It's supposed to be pure Be diaphragms, not coated ones. I have one of them puppies in transit.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. I wonder if they're using a different material for a surround. Beryllium is quite rigid, so I'd be concerned about it actually flexing well as a surround material otherwise. I miss the ridiculous amount of information that you get when browsing sites like meniscus audio, madisound, or parts-express for raw loudspeaker drivers. You just don't get that when you're dealing with IEMs or earphone drivers and it's a bit distressing when you're a geek about these kinds of things.


----------



## weexisttocease

Dsnuts said:


> Loftys look premium. Seems NiceHCK been taking their time with this one.
> 
> Out of the box they sound a bit muffled hence beryllium drivers. Coated or not need burn in so off to get some drum n bass going on will revisit a few hours after the drivers gets some work out. I am impressed by the original design here though and I can tell they threw on a nice cable on these. Will be back with some more thoughts.


Which cable is NiceHCK using on this one?


----------



## brsdrgn

weexisttocease said:


> Which cable is NiceHCK using on this one?


I think this one :

NiceHCK C4-1 Cable 6N UPOCC Copper Silver Plated https://a.aliexpress.com/_vFz3uj


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2021)

Actually it was made just for the Lofty a 6N OCC. I dont know if they sell it separately. A higher end copper cable. I was gonna take it to work with me today but decided to just let it loosen up. It has my best bassiest tracks taxing them drivers all night and day. Should be interesting to hear when I get home.

I expect the sound to open up. Tonality should be different. We will see.


Supposedly 1.8Tesla rated dual magnets. If these turn out to be the real thing. NiceHCK might be onto something here.


----------



## Ony38 (Jun 30, 2021)

Sennheiser & FisherAmp just release a CIEM: fa 500 (7mm DD with low distorsion)

https://www.fischer-amps.de/fa500en.html

Technical Data​
Frequency Response: 6 – 20,000 Hz
SPL: 126 dB (1 kHz / 1 Vrms)
THD: < 0.08 % (1 kHz, 94 dB)
Attenuation: up to 26 dB
Impedance: 16 Ohms
Transducer Technology: TrueResponse® technology (7 mm wideband transducer)
Trandsucer principle: dynamic
Cable length: 1.3 m
Connection cable: 3.5 mm jack plug, detachable
County of origin: Made in Germany






No price yet!


----------



## Robius

Reecho SG-01 $39.00

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002870663563.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Robius said:


> Reecho SG-01 $39.00
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002870663563.html


Might get one for review. Will report how they sound.


----------



## ChrisOc

This is Bling Done Right!





First set of IEMs from a new brand,

The brand is CCZ.
The model: Plume.
A hybrid with a DD and 4BA drivers.

I will post more details as I get them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> This is Bling Done Right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice but that brand name.....we got CCA, CVJ and now CCZ?


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks nice but that brand name.....we got CCA, CVJ and now CCZ?


I know, imaginative???

Having said that, if their imagination is concentrated on the three Qs (qualities) Sound Quality, Build Quality and Quality of Tuning (a different sort of Q, I know) I can live with their lack of imagination when it comes to the name.

Keeping fingers crossed for all three Qs!


----------



## Kris77

Dsnuts said:


> Might get one for review. Will report how they sound.


I look forward to the review.


----------



## cqtek (Jun 30, 2021)

Well, it looks like today is NiceHCK day.

I got the Lofty and the HB2.

From the Lofty, I was expecting a different tuning, with a more linear sub-bass and not the classic "mid-bass enhanced". I also expected the treble to be a bit more present. In the end, it's a tuning that I could call "inoffensive". Now, it just needs to do its job well. I understand that the hardness of the Beryllium driver requires a long burning... Just out of the box, my sensation is lukewarm... Although I'm testing with simple sources... you know, as you test one thing, you test the other... So I'm not being fair with my initial impressions of them.



What is clear is the FRs. And I was expecting it to be more like the NF Audio NM2+. Fortunately, it's not. Diversity is the spice of life.






What I have to admit that surprised me for the better is the HB2. I had never tried this type of Bluetooth adapter before. A priori, I expected more power, autonomy and the latest codecs. I also expected it to be more uncomfortable. And, in fact, they do have more power, I get a fairly high volume level (although a little more would have been great).
In terms of autonomy I can't say anything, because I've only tried 3 IEMS, two songs with each one. As for Codecs, many available with my HiBy R3 Pro, including LDAC high quality and aptX, of course.
The sound level is very good, the first impression is very pleasant, I can't say that qualitatively it's great, because I couldn't get more than a feeling of surprise, after switching between several IEMS. All these considerations will come in due course.
I have to say that I have never tried a product like this before and it is possible that others will do well. But I liked the fact that it has 3 pairs of connectors to cover many types of IEMS and its surprising convenience, something I was not expecting. I thought it was going to be more annoying and it's not.
Let's give it a try!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2021)

I wasn't blown away by the Lofty out of the box, infact they had a muffled sound out of the box. I know it is not anywhere close to what they are supposed to sound like  but I did hear some potential. I know better to not judge a beryllium dynamic earphone out of the box so we will see what happens to them. I am looking foward to hearing them after a good spanking I did on the drivers.

I use a circa early 90s drum n bass album I got a long time ago 3 hours of thunderous bass and fast drums on a loop. This album is my choice for drynamic beat downs and it has never failed me to loosen up stiff drivers. We will see where this goes.


----------



## cqtek

I usually play them my Curse Of The Golden Vampire CD and if they can take that, they last a lifetime....


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 30, 2021)

OK. So now we are talking. My overnight and all day of the driver beat down on the Loftys has paid off. Tonality is much better. I can tell these have more to go before I call it 100% but sound today is much better than what I heard out of the box.

And I do believe I am hearing a pure beryllium driver.  There is a certain atmosphere with pure beryllium and is evident on the Loftys.

Oh yea sound has definitely opened up. Stage is much more expansive vs what I heard last night.  I no longer hear anything being muffled in the sound. Vocals are sounding superb. Very nice timbre, balancing is excellent.

Well call me surprised. Lol. These are sounding nice. 

Oh wait. One area these need to open up a bit is the treble. Back on the burn.


----------



## Strifeff7

Dsnuts said:


> OK. So now we are talking. My overnight and all day of the driver beat down on the Loftys has paid off. Tonality is much better. I can tell these have more to go before I call it 100% but sound today is much better than what I heard out of the box.
> 
> And I do believe I am hearing a pure beryllium driver.  There is a certain atmosphere with pure beryllium and is evident on the Loftys.
> 
> ...


Comparison vs the FD5 ?


----------



## Dsnuts

All in due time, not good to compare a new Lofty that is not fully broken in with a well used FD5. Upon careful listening the treble needs to open up a bit. It will take a while for these to fully open up me thinks. I will check every night till I feel they are done but for now it does exhibit some nice traits of beryllium timbre. Sound balancing reminds me of a cross between the NF audio NM2+ and the dynamics of the Dunu Zen.


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> Might get one for review. Will report how they sound.


Apparently it is 10mm dual magnetic DD, 2 x CCZ HI-IF midrange BAs and 2 x CCZ HI-A HF BAs. 6N OCC cable. The drivers are CCZ's own as well.


----------



## Nimweth

Wh


RikudouGoku said:


> Looks nice but that brand name.....we got CCA, CVJ and now CCZ?


What's next?  KA? LOL


----------



## Nimweth

On the CCZ Plume, I assume "IF-A"  means "intermediate frequency armature" and "HI-A" is "high frequency armature". Similar nomenclature to TRI.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> On the CCZ Plume, I assume "IF-A"  means "intermediate frequency armature" and "HI-A" is "high frequency armature". Similar nomenclature to TRI.


I am not aware of that but you may be correct.

CCZ may have acquired those drivers or the rights to the use of the tech from TRI.

My review set from Keephifi is on the way.






Keephifi inform me that they have the Plume on a promotional launch price of 200 USD,  I am not sure when the launch is or how long the promotion will last.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My review of Lord Prometheus BLON BL-A8 is on headfi now....and it's not the OPPOTY we were praying for. BL03 is still the benchmark even if 55$ cheaper.
In the other hand, it might be the ''funnier'' BLON.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-a8-prometheus.25248/reviews#review-26164


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Any post burn-in Lofty compared to Believe impressions? I’m not really a fan of Believe tuning(too V) and interested in Lofty.


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately never got a believe but I can tell you the balancing is nicely done on the Lofty. Wish they did some burn in from the factory.

I can honestly see some non enthusiasts or folks that dont adhere to burn in being angry about how they sound out of the box. It is very cringe worthy. Lol 

I do know one thing, Loftys will make a believer out of a non burn in believer. Just overnight difference is substantial, so I expect them to sound even better tonight.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately never got a believe but I can tell you the balancing is nicely done on the Lofty. Wish they did some burn in from the factory.
> 
> I can honestly see some non enthusiasts or folks that dont adhere to burn in being angry about how they sound out of the box. It is very cringe worthy. Lol
> 
> I do know one thing, Loftys will make a believer out of a non burn in believer. Just overnight difference is substantial, so I expect them to sound even better tonight.


Thanks! Yea the thin and hard diaphragm type of dynamic drivers(pure-beryllium and LCP) seemed affected hugely from burn-in especially the sound compared “out of the box” to “post 100 hours burn-in”. Former will sound absolute catastrophe with muddy and out of focus, later it will have sunny clear blue sky all the way from bottom to the space.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here's my review of Moondrop Sparks. It has a 6mm Dynamic Driver with Beryllium-coated dome and is tuned to Moondrop's in-house VDSF Target curve. Have a read to find out more about Moondrop's first attempt at a TWS IEM. Cheers!

Moondrop Sparks​


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately never got a believe but I can tell you the balancing is nicely done on the Lofty. Wish they did some burn in from the factory.
> 
> I can honestly see some non enthusiasts or folks that dont adhere to burn in being angry about how they sound out of the box. It is very cringe worthy. Lol
> 
> I do know one thing, Loftys will make a believer out of a non burn in believer. Just overnight difference is substantial, so I expect them to sound even better tonight.


I can't deny that a few hours of listening with my dirty techno has improved Lofty. Now it's not lukewarm... this is something else beyond its price.


----------



## Dsnuts

cqtek said:


> I can't deny that a few hours of listening with my dirty techno has improved Lofty. Now it's not lukewarm... this is something else beyond its price.


The drivers are so raw it wouldn't surprise me if they need at least 200 hours. I am expecting the treble to open up by the time I get home. It seems to be opening up in stages. Bass then mids then treble. 

If the treble end opens up a bit more NiceHCK will have one heck of an earphone given the price point.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 1, 2021)

I grabbed a pair of these since they were $9.95 shipped for a few of the colors...






Bringing back Discovery Thread days of yore  with the JVC Air Cushions. This time in the wireless variety. Always fun to play around with and always had a good sound and tuning and are fun to tweak a bit with tips, and some eq and perhaps screen removal.

These have a great connection and good controls for both feel and response. A bit different as the volume control is just volume either step by step or continuous and the play button is track control with two presses for FF and three for rewind.

Still the JVC love/hate thing going. The air cushion and super ergo shape fits great and super easy and locks in and why don't they give us a higher end with this design??? Use it for years and know how good it is but even better materials and drivers would be amazing but they always keep it budget.  The other sad part of being JVC budget is they stick with micro USB.

As for the sound, it is a bit rich but still airy and clean enough. Great for podcasts and very good for music. A big sound some feel but not thumpy. Well balanced safe tuning but good and not polite or boring. Wish would be for some more clarity to come with burn in. then about as good as you can hope for the price. Not really a surprise as and Air Cushion veteran but still surprisingly good and a fun listen. Good for EQ with not too much change but works well and is agreeable being smooth for brighter EQ-ing but not too dark to still be pleasant going warmer. We can still do the budget JVC tip and screen play later on and that is also part of the old Air Cushion fun!! All day long good fun for your $10. The sound, the comfort, a good set of useful JVC tips, the fun playing around that they can be. The good old Discovery thread Air Cushion fun still alive years later in wireless form!

**Getting a handle on the sound a bit more after some initial bloom coming off. Using my Cowon with BBE Headphone 2 preset and stock tips. Still big and even height and width which are both good. Up front and some but not much depth. Definitely what we used to call a groovalizer type. Bass is nice and low for BT and for $10 with a little feel and thump but snares up higher are pretty quick and lively giving them energy and liveliness and a slightly quicker pace. Guitars are the star of the show over the bass then on to the mids vocals which are slightly thick and also up front. Most of the sound is up front and immediate yet tight enough that is has energy and some articulation. The the treble which is okay for extension and is also up front and those cymbal strikes are dynamic sounding and have a little shimmer and sizzle(in a good way or at least not a bother or sibilant) and good volume so those strikes hit you good and are not muted again helping with the liveliness and groovy nature. Some fun separation and placement that is more rock band staging. Some L/R pulling out and highlighting the various guitar/bass guitar thing going on that can be very engaging. Just the EQ seems to be the trick IMO. Quite good no messing with the screens or tips. $9.95, no aptX or higher codecs but they bring the fun and some energy and a likable rock band staging where things are distinct enough and presented in a forward fun wave or wall of sound.


----------



## Ace Bee

jant71 said:


> I grabbed a pair of these since they were $9.95 shipped for a few of the colors...
> 
> 
> Bringing back Discovery Thread days of yore  with the JVC Air Cushions. This time in the wireless variety. Always fun to play around with and always had a good sound and tuning and are fun to tweak a bit with tips, and some eq and perhaps screen removal.
> ...


Good to see your iem ranking...can you tell me why have you ranked 3DT over zen? I have 3DT, and Zen is in house for audition. Even though Zen notes have more details, better dimensionality, better transparency, stronger bass punch...the tonality feels kind of dry and the engagement factor/musicality feels lacking. The midrange is quite forward, everything sits right in front of you. 3DT, although missing the bass punch intensity, still feels more musical.


----------



## mochill

First campfire audio iems for me , testing honeydew and I can say these are audiophile basshead with clarity .


----------



## jant71 (Jul 1, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Good to see your iem ranking...can you tell me why have you ranked 3DT over zen? I have 3DT, and Zen is in house for audition. Even though Zen notes have more details, better dimensionality, better transparency, stronger bass punch...the tonality feels kind of dry and the engagement factor/musicality feels lacking. The midrange is quite forward, everything sits right in front of you. 3DT, although missing the bass punch intensity, still feels more musical.


Well the 3DT is not stock with the GC4 cable which up the 3DT's technical game to equal at least of the Zen. So, with seemingly better overall reach and spatial and overlapping ability of three drivers vs. one it now takes both the personality and character/musicality crown and the ability crown over the Zen. Zen takes pure and uncolored to the extreme and trying to be pure does remove pretty much any flavor or personality that you might have to add with a tube amp or something earlier in the chain. Certainly one of the better blank canvas tunings with the Zen but just not very engaging straight out of many players esp. if they are going in the same direction in the sound too.


----------



## Ace Bee

jant71 said:


> Well the 3DT is not stock with the GC4 cable which up the 3DT's technical game to equal at least of the Zen. So, with seemingly better overall reach and spatial and overlapping ability of three drivers vs. one it now takes both the personality and character/musicality crown and the ability crown over the Zen. Zen takes pure and uncolored to the extreme and trying to be pure does remove pretty much any flavor or personality that you might have to add with a tube amp or something earlier in the chain. Certainly one of the better blank canvas tunings with the Zen but just not very engaging straight out of many players esp. if they are going in the same direction in the sound too.


Can you give me more details of the GC4 cable?


----------



## jant71

That guy, what's his name, Donuts or something , is familiar with it...
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-gc4.24454/reviews
Right on the mark with the downfall being the warm midbass making it optimal with things like the 3DT and Zen that are not too warm for it. Ability and constructed well but more like a certain spice that isn't perfect except in certain recipes then it comes together. Had put it up for sale once but found a home for me on the 3DT out of a Cowon Plenue D3 with the right tips.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 1, 2021)

So Loftys today sounds more tighter in general vs last night. I am about 50 hours of burn in and the change from open listen to now is remarkable. It is sooo much better now in fact the sound I am hearing now is pretty much what I was expecting out of these.

Treble has opened up a touch from last listen more so due to the sonics basically tightening up but I took a good look at the Lofty FR that was posted on their sales page and there is a huge anti fatigue dip from 5Khz all the way to 9Khz. Nothing wrong with that per se but this is a case where they might have cut out a bit too much in this region. Clarity is much better today but treble to me sounds a little bit uneven due to that big upper treble dip. Lacks some air and extension in the treble regions also due to the treble tuning. Rest of the sound is coming along swimmingly but that lack of upper treble emphasis is noticeable.

Otherwise vocals sounds great on the Loftys and bass shows clear signs that it is beryllium. I am nit picking a bit early I know it is just that these are so close to being sooo good. Lol. But as they are they seemed to have tuned these with longer listening sessions in mind. No one is gonna say they have too much treble emphasis or are fatiguing in any way. NiceHCK went a bit conservative with the treble tuning on these. Which is not a bad thing but in doing so it is not really showing the full strengths of this fantastic dynamic they got going on. It was their shot to really put a statement piece out. We will see where these goes from here. I am just gonna let them play out for all this weekend and start listening to them seriously soon.

I suppose I am a bit bias now as I got used to hearing EST treble on the ISN EST50s and Tansio Mirai Land/ Spark.


----------



## jmwant

Hiby re-released it's Flagship dap, R8 with more RAM and Storage.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hiby-...ic-player-with-increased-ram-internal-storage


----------



## kmmbd

Was very impressed by the budget Sony NW-A55 DAP (which now seems to be discontinued), so decided to get its big brother, the Sony WM1A. The upgrade in terms of soundstage and imaging is immediately noticeable. Excellent pairing with Dunu Zen and Final FI-BA-SS. Despite auditioning some newer/modern DAPs that run Android in the same price-bracket, the WM1A stands on its own esp with the MrWalkman firmware. 

Ironically, I still like to commute with the A55 a lot more due to how small and ergonomic it is. The WM1A is a chunky beast. Not for the times when you're in a rush to catch the metro. XD


----------



## cqtek (Jul 2, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> So Loftys today sounds more tighter in general vs last night. I am about 50 hours of burn in and the change from open listen to now is remarkable. It is sooo much better now in fact the sound I am hearing now is pretty much what I was expecting out of these.
> 
> Treble has opened up a touch from last listen more so due to the sonics basically tightening up but I took a good look at the Lofty FR that was posted on their sales page and there is a huge anti fatigue dip from 5Khz all the way to 9Khz. Nothing wrong with that per se but this is a case where they might have cut out a bit too much in this region. Clarity is much better today but treble to me sounds a little bit uneven due to that big upper treble dip. Lacks some air and extension in the treble regions also due to the treble tuning. Rest of the sound is coming along swimmingly but that lack of upper treble emphasis is noticeable.
> 
> ...


What you say about the treble, fits with my thoughts. I already commented that the FR turned out a bit conservative, in the sub-bass area and in the treble. I don't expect the burning to improve the treble in extension, only in definition. And although, with this tuning, the sound is quite good (I tried it with my best dongles yesterday, as they recommend and it is true that technically it is very good) I agree with your appreciation about the high end. Maybe the weight of the criticism received with the NX7 just in that area, may have influenced the adoption of a softer tuning. Or even improve the M6, bringing more dynamics and balance. Although, in reality, the three models are different.
Be that as it may, the conclusion or, rather, the question is: what would have happened if the tuning had been a little more "lively" in the treble. I guess there is always a compromise to be made.
And my opinion is not based on the EST treble of the ISN EST50/Tansio Mirai Land/ Spark, because I don't have any of them.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 2, 2021)

kmmbd said:


> Was very impressed by the budget Sony NW-A55 DAP (which now seems to be discontinued), so decided to get its big brother, the Sony WM1A. The upgrade in terms of soundstage and imaging is immediately noticeable. Excellent pairing with Dunu Zen and Final FI-BA-SS. Despite auditioning some newer/modern DAPs that run Android in the same price-bracket, the WM1A stands on its own esp with the MrWalkman firmware.
> 
> Ironically, I still like to commute with the A55 a lot more due to how small and ergonomic it is. The WM1A is a chunky beast. Not for the times when you're in a rush to catch the metro. XD



How's the battery on the big brother? I like the A55's battery life, it consistently hits around 20+ hours depending on lossless/lossy files used and whether some added optional effects are used.


----------



## morndewey

baskingshark said:


> How's the battery on the big brother? I like the N55's battery life, it consistently hits around 20+ hours depending on lossless/lossy files used and whether some added optional effects are used.


WM1A battery is great! I definitely get 20hrs between charges. No audio effects though, but using hi gain, lossless files


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> How's the battery on the big brother? I like the A55's battery life, it consistently hits around 20+ hours depending on lossless/lossy files used and whether some added optional effects are used.


Battery life is surprisingly similar to the A55 from the single-ended out. However, the balanced out drains the battery faster (understandable). Roughly 30-35% less battery than using from the SE out alone.


----------



## jant71

Ace Bee said:


> Can you give me more details of the GC4 cable?


Of course may not be ideal for your recipe. Or it might be. up to you to do your cable homework. I'm sure Dsnuts can help out. One of the impressions that got to push me over the edge to buying the 3DT was one in that thread of someone liking the 3DT with a particular cable of some kind better than the Sony M9. Not sure which cable that was but just to show the 3DT potential is not realized and cables with good transmission will put them up there with some pricey and well regarded stuff ability wise and it certainly is better than a lot of that stuff signature-wise. If you like good dynamic treble which has a certain organic nature and you like the way the surface area of a dynamic presents and three of them in concert having less of a coherency gap than hybrids it certainly is one to build on.  Bringing a more musical and rich set of mid and high dynamics instead of trying to make a dynamic a bit sharper and lighter to blend with armatures is a nice way to go and has the special unique blending and layering giving that presentation that makes it well regarded. Then add more ability and clarity and transparency will make it more real and organic and lifelike and you get those realistic drums and cymbals and vocals but still have the musicality and texture. Texture is probably the key word and huge edge vs. BA mids and highs. Point is it has more to give and pushed in the direction you want it could be a special one you won't end up selling.


----------



## ChrisOc

Here is the frequency graph I found for the CCZ Plume.





As always, the proof is what you hear not what you see, but this gives us an indication (of sorts) of what the tuning has in store.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Here is the frequency graph I found for the CCZ Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, the proof is what you hear not what you see, but this gives us an indication (of sorts) of what the tuning has in store.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B097CZ3B7W

oh, looks like I just randomly stumbled across a new azla tip lol.


“SednaEarfit Crystal uses the finest German premium LSR (*liquid silicone rubber*) which has been developed to achieve compression ZERO design after extensive research and extensive prototypes and tests. This premium LSR made in Germany is a synthetic and elastic polymer with unique properties such as good heat resistance, oxidation resistance, surface tension and low temperature flexibility and good dielectric properties. Dense but soft, low strain on your ears even for long periods of time, good friction resistance and holding force, hypoallergenic against itching and allergies, and excellent durability”


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B097CZ3B7W
> 
> oh, looks like I just randomly stumbled across a new azla tip lol.
> 
> ...


So now I can freely round off my purchase of eartips to $50. Lol. They look very similar to Xelastec though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> So now I can freely round off my purchase of eartips to $50. Lol. They look very similar to Xelastec though.


They do, but seems to be a different material focusing on comfort. 






They also got 2 new iems meant for gaming though.




https://www.azla.co.kr/product/azel-edition-g/
seems to be 60 usd, stock tips are around 25 usd.





https://www.azla.co.kr/product/anubis/
Price seems to be around 50 usd.


----------



## feverfive

Huh, I thought the AZLA Crystals were TWS-only, that appears to not be the case?  Probably still a no for me as I tend to need longer nozzle (in comparison to the AZLA shorts & Xelastics, for example).


----------



## RikudouGoku

feverfive said:


> Huh, I thought the AZLA Crystals were TWS-only, that appears to not be the case?  Probably still a no for me as I tend to need longer nozzle (in comparison to the AZLA shorts & Xelastics, for example).






They do have standard version but also TWS and an airpod pro version.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> They do, but seems to be a different material focusing on comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Factoring in everything, these earphones seem like a cheaper+better deal for the tips alone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Factoring in everything, these earphones seem like a cheaper+better deal for the tips alone.


The accessories in the Azel edition g does look impressive.




(60 usd price found here: http://www.aboutaudio.org/azla-azel-review-big-sounds-in-small-packages/)


The graph however....



Doesnt look good and seems pretty similar to the ordinary azel.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> The accessories in the Azel edition g does look impressive.
> 
> 
> (60 usd price found here: http://www.aboutaudio.org/azla-azel-review-big-sounds-in-small-packages/)
> ...


For the accessories alone, that travesty of an earphone is worth it IMO. The earphones can join others in the graveyard but I'd rather pay $60 for an extravagant set of accessories including earphones as opposed to $20 for a pair of tips. It's like Final E500, you get a earphones for $5 extra along with a set of Final E tips.


----------



## Ace Bee

jant71 said:


> Of course may not be ideal for your recipe. Or it might be. up to you to do your cable homework. I'm sure Dsnuts can help out. One of the impressions that got to push me over the edge to buying the 3DT was one in that thread of someone liking the 3DT with a particular cable of some kind better than the Sony M9. Not sure which cable that was but just to show the 3DT potential is not realized and cables with good transmission will put them up there with some pricey and well regarded stuff ability wise and it certainly is better than a lot of that stuff signature-wise. If you like good dynamic treble which has a certain organic nature and you like the way the surface area of a dynamic presents and three of them in concert having less of a coherency gap than hybrids it certainly is one to build on.  Bringing a more musical and rich set of mid and high dynamics instead of trying to make a dynamic a bit sharper and lighter to blend with armatures is a nice way to go and has the special unique blending and layering giving that presentation that makes it well regarded. Then add more ability and clarity and transparency will make it more real and organic and lifelike and you get those realistic drums and cymbals and vocals but still have the musicality and texture. Texture is probably the key word and huge edge vs. BA mids and highs. Point is it has more to give and pushed in the direction you want it could be a special one you won't end up selling.


I'm currently using effect audio ares mk2 cable with 3DT. I'm never gonna sell it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so I am listening to the Loftys. The treble has finally opened up. These sound very good given the price point. They still have more lower to mid treble emphasis but now has good treble presence and I am finally hearing some sparkle and shimmer. Treble is much more in line with the rest of the sound now.

These are sounding better and better every night I hear them. So they do seem to require a good longer burn in. A weeks worth at the minimum straight. At this point, I am gonna give a thumbs up for folks that are interested in them. These are the real deal and you better be a burn in believer. If not these will turn you into one. If your the type that want nothing to do with burning in. I can't recommend these to you at all as they sound terrible out of the box and will probably stay that way if you don't take the task of burning these in seriously.

If they keep improving like they have been every night. I am gonna call it, these might end up being the best sounding NiceHCK product to date.
Now I am impressed.


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks interesting:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002426121393.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## brsdrgn

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002426121393.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


Has the same graph with this one :
GS AUDIO GD3A 2BA+1DD Hybrid Driver HiFi 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uYeSpV


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy 4th everyone. This is your 4th of July weekend reader. My take on the very great ISN EST50


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-est50.25254/


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Happy 4th everyone. This is your 4th of July weekend reader. My take on the very great ISN EST50
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-est50.25254/


It's great to see your pictures of them. Looks so much better than the ones on Penon's actual listing for them. I was planning on giving them a pass because I though the logo was gaudy, but it isn't as ostentatious in that photo.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I sold off a few IEM's, and picked up the Dunu EST 112 and Sennheiser IE100 pro. The Dunu has better bass, but that's about it. Th Sennheiser IE100 smokes it in mids presence, treble refinement (the 112 has better extension, and might be a tad bit airier, but the refinement and tonality of the Senn's are just better), and the Senn's win in stage and imaging, where the 100's aren't too far off the IE 300 in terms of imaging and stage, while just having more clear bass than the boomy IE 300. I'd equate the bass of the 112 to that of the IE 300 with less bloom. Very close resolution wise, but for $200 less, the IE100 pro is just more value and price performance. They are currently my favorite every day 'phone, and i'll probably let go of the EST 112 to get hooked up with the ISN EST50. If the treble isn't any good on those, i'll be giving up on the EST gig quick like.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 4, 2021)

What your looking for is the Tansio Mirai LAND. EST50s are more balanced with the mid bands vs being elevated or overly emphasized it has nicely extended trebles but is not treble emphasized like the LAND. LAND is for folks that want that airy treble and would like to have some nice treble emphasis for your tunes. EST50 has less treble emphasis in comparison with a moderate 6 dbs of pinna gain over the LANDs 10dbs. I know your tendencies and while the LAND is a bit more expensive. I am willing to bet you that is what your looking for. I would even ask on the Tansio Mirai thread when your ready to get a set if someone wants to sell their LANDs on there I bet someone will message you.  A set of Lands used will be similar to what you will pay for a EST50 new but again that is what your looking for. I personally appreciate EST50s better balancing but you want that upper airy treble energy the LAND is what that is.

They have excellent broad mid bands and a potent bass end to boot. Dont know if you seen my comparison of the EST50 against the LAND. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...t50-successor-to-the-h40.920551/post-16422720

I find the EST50 with more of a bass skew which is more of a mild L curve vs the LAND which has sub bass and upper treble emphasis so more of a U curve with a cleaner tonality overall due to having ample treble emphasis. EST50 sound signature even though it is bassy is more evenly balanced so you get all parts of the sound profiles in equal proportion vs the LANDs more treble and more sub bass emphasis.


----------



## 430633

Was interested in the Loftys, great to hear they are positively improving over time! Anyone heard the Whizzer HE03AL yet? Whizzer sounded pretty confident that they'll be much better than the original HE03 quite a few months back on their FB


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> What your looking for is the Tansio Mirai LAND. EST50s are more balanced with the mid bands vs being elevated or overly emphasized it has nicely extended trebles but is not treble emphasized like the LAND. LAND is for folks that want that airy treble and would like to have some nice treble emphasis for your tunes. EST50 has less treble emphasis in comparison with a moderate 6 dbs of pinna gain over the LANDs 10dbs. I know your tendencies and while the LAND is a bit more expensive. I am willing to bet you that is what your looking for. I would even ask on the Tansio Mirai thread when your ready to get a set if someone wants to sell their LANDs on there I bet someone will message you.  A set of Lands used will be similar to what you will pay for a EST50 new but again that is what your looking for. I personally appreciate EST50s better balancing but you want that upper airy treble energy the LAND is what that is.
> 
> They have excellent broad mid bands and a potent bass end to boot. Dont know if you seen my comparison of the EST50 against the LAND. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn...t50-successor-to-the-h40.920551/post-16422720
> 
> I find the EST50 with more of a bass skew which is more of a mild L curve vs the LAND which has sub bass and upper treble emphasis so more of a U curve with a cleaner tonality overall due to having ample treble emphasis. EST50 sound signature even though it is bassy is more evenly balanced so you get all parts of the sound profiles in equal proportion vs the LANDs more treble and more sub bass emphasis.


Thanks. Sounds like you know my preferences, and yes, the LAND sounds more like my speed in the treble region. My old ears thanks you for that, because the treble in the 112 and Trio just hasn't cut it for me.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like you know my preferences, and yes, the LAND sounds more like my speed in the treble region. My old ears thanks you for that, because the treble in the 112 and Trio just hasn't cut it for me.


Join me in the LAND of Music


----------



## mndless (Jul 5, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thanks. Sounds like you know my preferences, and yes, the LAND sounds more like my speed in the treble region. My old ears thanks you for that, because the treble in the 112 and Trio just hasn't cut it for me.


I found the graphs for the Land and I'm glad I did before purchasing it. I'm treble sensitive, so anything with more treble gain than bass gain is essentially off-limits for me. So as much of an IEM as it is for that price point and the significant appeal of the switches for tuning, I can't really afford to waste my money on something like that which will require me to EQ down it's selling point. But that does mean that it's a pretty decent looking set for people who really want that treble gain.


----------



## Nimweth

Coming soon: CCZ Plume 1DD + 4BA. Impressions ASAP.


----------



## tkddans

I may want to get a discovery IEM, something not often talked about on YouTube review channels.

What are your favorite IEMs? (Question is for anyone who wants to share)

thank you!


----------



## mndless

tkddans said:


> I may want to get a discovery IEM, something not often talked about on YouTube review channels.
> 
> What are your favorite IEMs? (Question is for anyone who wants to share)
> 
> thank you!


The current new darling here is GS Audio's offerings. Based on the graphs, it looks like their GD3A may be the best entry-point into their brand. Message their rep on AliExpress if you want a different shell color or faceplate and put your request in the notes to the seller section when placing the purchase. I've got their GD7B, which is a bit of an unusual beastie thanks to it's quite flat tuning, which is certainly not the general listening preference for everyone. I've been loving my experience with it, though. Good texture in the bass, nice mids, clear highs, and if I want a different experience it's very easy to EQ from a nearly flat baseline.


----------



## brsdrgn

mndless said:


> The current new darling here is GS Audio's offerings. Based on the graphs, it looks like their GD3A may be the best entry-point into their brand. Message their rep on AliExpress if you want a different shell color or faceplate and put your request in the notes to the seller section when placing the purchase. I've got their GD7B, which is a bit of an unusual beastie thanks to it's quite flat tuning, which is certainly not the general listening preference for everyone. I've been loving my experience with it, though. Good texture in the bass, nice mids, clear highs, and if I want a different experience it's very easy to EQ from a nearly flat baseline.


What would you say about its soundstage? I'm also considering gd7b. Is it possible to make a comparison with some well-known IEMs?


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 5, 2021)

tkddans said:


> What are your favorite IEMs? (Question is for anyone who wants to share)
> 
> thank you!



That's quite an open ended question!

We might need some framework to perhaps finetune suggestions from the community better, for example:
1) Budget
2) Preferred music genres
3) Preferred sound signature - eg neutral, V shaped, basshead, treblehead, treble sensitive, midcentric etc
4) Source? Ie is amping needed or undesired?
5) Isolation requirements - will this be used outdoors or on the go?
6) Some might even go so far as to ask for preferred driver type in IEM - eg single DD, multi BA, hybrid, piezos, EST, planars etc



Though if I had to pick my one favourite IEM, it would be the *DUNU LUNA* - great timbre, tonality and technicalities melded into lush mids. I only had it for a few weeks as part of a loaner tour, but I have an emotional attachment to my kidneys, so I can't buy it this lifetime. Wife would also probably chase me out of the house if I bought that one haha.


For some cheaper gear in the midfi range, perhaps the *LZ A7 *is one I use quite often. It has 10 tuning signatures so it can be anything from V shaped to U shaped to neutralish, great versatility as such. Also has good isolation and fit and good technicalities. Timbre is good considering it has piezos inside, there's perhaps a slight metallic overtone in the higher frequencies which is handled by the piezos.

Another favourite midfi set is the *Tanchjim Oxygen* - good timbre and tonality, fast transients and good technicalities for a single DD. Easy to drive and nice shiny shells.

For budget gear, my favourites would be the *Tanchjim Tanya, BLON BL-03, BLON Cardinal and HZSound Heart Mirror*. All single DD sets with good timbre and tonality.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hidizs DH80S review finally done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-dh80s.25255/reviews#review-26198

Impressive for such a small size.


----------



## mndless (Jul 5, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> What would you say about its soundstage? I'm also considering gd7b. Is it possible to make a comparison with some well-known IEMs?


I don't have a huge number to compare it against, but the soundstage is larger than the TRI Starsea. Not quite as spacious as the Kinera NanNa 2.0, which is to be expected at around 1/4 the price. Ideally you'll have heard reference flat tuning before buying these, as it definitely isn't ideal for everyone or every genre. Additionally, while it isn't one of those sets that is so hyper-precise that you can immediately tell when a recording was made at too low of a resolution, that kind of tuning does make it immediately apparent when the sound engineers haven't adjusted the levels in the mix properly. This is a real problem with some of the more popular mainstream stuff which will have unexpected 2kHz or 7kHz gain for some reason, or rely on the inherent bass gain on popular consumer audio gear. They are absolutely fantastic for acoustic and vocal songs, though, and they do take exceptionally well to equalization, so you can legitimately make them sound quite different before their crossover network starts giving you grief. So up to, like, 10dB bass gain is feasible before you start noticing the artificial boost from your EQ settings. I never really felt a need for any treble gain, but that's my own sensitivity to that range speaking. The other cautionary thing I can say is that the dynamic driver absolutely requires burning in for around 12 hours. 20-200Hz sweeps work fine for that, but just playing some bass heavy tracks on loop works fine as well. I will say, they do work fine on low power, but they like a very clean source with as much dynamic range and resolution as you can feed them with. Their DD is surprisingly picky about such things, as I've come to notice. I typically run with my FiiO LC-BT2 for convenience, but if you use anything lower than LDAC sound quality mode at 990kbps, there is inadequate resolution in the bass and it feels clunky and shallow. With an appropriate bit depth and sampling rate, you really notice the improvement in dynamic range and the bass picks right back up and sounds rich and lovely. I posted a review of my set on the GS Audio thread, though I ordered mine with the SD3 shell, so the pictures aren't exactly representative, so I included a link to a YouTube review by Akron.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.akm.com/global/en/support/product-lifecycle/eol/

RIP AKM DACS. Seems a lot of them got discontinued.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.akm.com/global/en/support/product-lifecycle/eol/
> 
> RIP AKM DACS. Seems a lot of them got discontinued.


They also had a fire last year in their factory so the stocks were anyways limited. I guess their lineup will undergo massive changes in near future.


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.akm.com/global/en/support/product-lifecycle/eol/
> 
> RIP AKM DACS. Seems a lot of them got discontinued.


4497 and 4499 discontinued...

What a calamity


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 5, 2021)

Bullet IEM comparison:







Tanchijim Tanya: Left : single DD
-very musical W-shaped tuning, with most bass-boosted out of the trio
-has sweet upper-mid peak around 3khz, reminiscent to Softears RSV, Moondrop Variations/ Dusk
-treble has some peaks but not too sharp, good resolution
-a bit energized mini-Softears RSV in a dynamic driver form
Speciality: 3khz upper-mid vocal presentation, wet tonality.

KBEar Neon: middle : single BA
-Diffusion field flat tuning with vocal boost
-Etymotic with laid-back and wide sound stage tuning
-Both bass and treble are not the topic, it’s neutral flat, vocal gets spot light
-uses Knowles ED29689 Same to ER4. Sound presentation is different compared to ER4
Speciality: works great for laid back listening with vocal oriented songs



Final Audio E500: right: single DD
-one of most neutral tuned IEM
-nothing stands out at a glance, but overall tonal coherence is very high
-most natural sounding among the Trio
-pure plat, even HD600/HD560S/ER series are colored compared to E500

Speciality: neutral reference monitor, binaural recording, analog recording.

Musical : Tanya 
Natural : E500
Laid-back: Neon


----------



## cqtek

RikudouGoku said:


> Hidizs DH80S review finally done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-dh80s.25255/reviews#review-26198
> 
> Impressive for such a small size.


This product has been reviewed previously. Maybe the name Hidizs DH80/DH80S was the difference for not finding it. 
This is the second time the same thing has happened to me...hahaha.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-dh80-dh80s.25066/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

cqtek said:


> This product has been reviewed previously. Maybe the name Hidizs DH80/DH80S was the difference for not finding it.
> This is the second time the same thing has happened to me...hahaha.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-dh80-dh80s.25066/reviews


Oh, I wasn't aware of that...


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Bullet IEM comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just need to add the Tanya, since I have the other ones.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 5, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> I just need to add the Tanya, since I have the other ones.


Tanya is a very good value added IEM! I always wanted an IEM sounded like Softears RSV with dynamic driver and Tanya is very close👍 It’s S class tuning to me.

The overall balance is similar to Moondrop Variations too (except Variations bass is sub-bass focused).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tkddans said:


> I may want to get a discovery IEM, something not often talked about on YouTube review channels.
> 
> What are your favorite IEMs? (Question is for anyone who wants to share)
> 
> thank you!


Sennheiser IE100 Pro. Crazy good value. Comfy shells. Good isolation. Wicked soundstage and imaging. Balanced tuning, with excellent mids and extended highs. Bass is very fast and resolving. Very good detail retrieval. Good resolution. The stage depth and width are the show, but the details are no slouch either.


----------



## tkddans (Jul 5, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sennheiser IE100 Pro. Crazy good value. Comfy shells. Good isolation. Wicked soundstage and imaging. Balanced tuning, with excellent mids and extended highs. Bass is very fast and resolving. Very good detail retrieval. Good resolution. The stage depth and width are the show, but the details are no slouch either.


Wireless?

EDIT: this one?
IE 100 Pro Wireless
EDIT 2: oh I guess the wired one


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tkddans said:


> Wireless?
> 
> EDIT: this one?
> IE 100 Pro Wireless
> EDIT 2: oh I guess the wired one


Wired, I'm not a wireless guy.


----------



## 430633

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Sennheiser IE100 Pro. Crazy good value. Comfy shells. Good isolation. Wicked soundstage and imaging. Balanced tuning, with excellent mids and extended highs. Bass is very fast and resolving. Very good detail retrieval. Good resolution. The stage depth and width are the show, but the details are no slouch either.


Have you by any chance compared it with the IE40pro?


----------



## tkddans

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Wired, I'm not a wireless guy.


Yea me too mostly. Would be interesting comparing wired to wireless….hmmm


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> Yea me too mostly. Would be interesting comparing wired to wireless….hmmm


*unfair. Performance varies even for the same headphone/IEM in wireless mode and wired (sometimes wireless is better, but point is the result varies)


----------



## Audio Fun

I’ve been listened to the NA2+ for couple weeks now, I have to say, this sound fairly similar to the NM2+, which I sold a month ago, but I still can tell this sound extremely identical. So people who like/own the NM2+, I believe there are no reason for you to get the NA2+, unless your want a tad more texture/rumble bass, bit less shouty upper midrange with slight more intimate presentation, and tad darker lower treble. That being said, for those people who don’t like the NM2+, you are not gonna like it as well. Also attached the FR with both that I found in a Chinese review. Even though, I much prefer the tonality on the NM2 (not plus version) I still think the NA2+ has really solid technical performance and the tonality is exceptional as well, but it just not for everyone. Full review coming soon.


----------



## emer08

AmericanSpirit said:


> Tanya is a very good value added IEM! I always wanted an IEM sounded like Softears RSV with dynamic driver and Tanya is very close👍 It’s S class tuning to me.
> 
> The overall balance is similar to Moondrop Variations too (except Variations bass is sub-bass focused).


How about tanya vs aria? Impressions would be much appreciated.. 😊


----------



## AmericanSpirit

emer08 said:


> How about tanya vs aria? Impressions would be much appreciated.. 😊


Aria (removed hex damper)
Technicalities:
Bass : A+
Mid : C
Treble: B+

Tuning:
Bass : S
Mid : B
Treble: A-

Resolution: B+
Diffusion Field: A+
positioning: B-
Focusing: B+
Momentum: A-
Layering: C+
Overall: 81/100 A-


Tanchijim Tanya
Technicalities:
Bass : C-
Mid : B-
Treble: C+

Tuning:
Bass : A+
Mid : S+
Treble: S-

Resolution: C
Diffusion Field: B+
positioning: C-
Focusing: C
Momentum: B-
Layering: C-
Overall: 75/100 B

Considering the price Tanya hits one of highest mark


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

PhoenixSong said:


> Have you by any chance compared it with the IE40pro?


Actually I did! The IE 100 pro had better resolution and bass response and presence, and more controlled treble. Aside from that, very close performance wise, but the IE 100 is a more resolving and "mature" listen. The IE40 pro lack bass presence, which is unusual for Senn's, but they do.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Audio Fun said:


> I’ve been listened to the NA2+ for couple weeks now, I have to say, this sound fairly similar to the NM2+, which I sold a month ago, but I still can tell this sound extremely identical. So people who like/own the NM2+, I believe there are no reason for you to get the NA2+, unless your want a tad more texture/rumble bass, bit less shouty upper midrange with slight more intimate presentation, and tad darker lower treble. That being said, for those people who don’t like the NM2+, you are not gonna like it as well. Also attached the FR with both that I found in a Chinese review. Even though, I much prefer the tonality on the NM2 (not plus version) I still think the NA2+ has really solid technical performance and the tonality is exceptional as well, but it just not for everyone. Full review coming soon.


Wasn't a fan of the NM2+, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 430633

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Actually I did! The IE 100 pro had better resolution and bass response and presence, and more controlled treble. Aside from that, very close performance wise, but the IE 100 is a more resolving and "mature" listen. The IE40 pro lack bass presence, which is unusual for Senn's, but they do.


Yeah! The lack of bass and the extra sparkly treble were what stood out to me immediately upon listening for the IE40pro. Sounds like the IE100pro could be the real deal then


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Actually I did! The IE 100 pro had better resolution and bass response and presence, and more controlled treble. Aside from that, very close performance wise, but the IE 100 is a more resolving and "mature" listen. The IE40 pro lack bass presence, which is unusual for Senn's, but they do.


Does it have mmcx? the IE100 Pro?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

PhoenixSong said:


> Yeah! The lack of bass and the extra sparkly treble were what stood out to me immediately upon listening for the IE40pro. Sounds like the IE100pro could be the real deal then


i like the 100 better than the 300. Aside from more refined highs and the sublime imaging and stage, the 100 have better mids (you can actually hear them), the bass is way toned down, and still just as musical, so I sold off my 300's and kept the 100's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> Does it have mmcx? the IE100 Pro?


no. the ie 100 has that proprietary connector the old IE 40pro had. If you look at that as a strike, it's a strike. i look at it that way.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> no. the ie 100 has that proprietary connector the old IE 40pro had. If you look at that as a strike, it's a strike. i look at it that way.


Yeah...that's a strike...


----------



## ChrisOc

The CCZ Plume thread is up.

My set will arrive this week, today? tomorrow? Who knows, impressions to follow soon. It will be interesting to find out if the sound matches the glitter!






How fast will the dual magnetic dynamic drivers be? 

Questions Questions! To be answered in due course.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ez-ear-the-sonic-escapades-of-ccz-plume-subsequent-models.958531/


----------



## 430633

ChrisOc said:


> The CCZ Plume thread is up.
> 
> My set will arrive this week, today? tomorrow? Who knows, impressions to follow soon. It will be interesting to find out if the sound matches the glitter!
> 
> ...


Dual magnetic dynamic hmm... Hope it'll be better than the TRN MT1 then


----------



## jmwant

Shuoer Acoustics released the EJ07M. Anyone used it's predecessor, the non M version?
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shuoer-ej07m-seven-driver-tribrid-iems-launched


----------



## Audio Fun (Jul 6, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Wasn't a fan of the NM2+, so thanks for the heads up.


Not a fan of it as well, would like to see they going different approach for the NA2+, but unfortunately..


----------



## ChrisOc

Keephifi has a 15% off Sale on all products in stock. The sale runs until the 22 July 2021.

Discount code 06ZHD1666010.


----------



## DBaldock9

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Actually I did! The IE 100 pro had better resolution and bass response and presence, and more controlled treble. Aside from that, very close performance wise, but the IE 100 is a more resolving and "mature" listen. The IE40 pro lack bass presence, which is unusual for Senn's, but they do.



In the photos on Amazon, I'm trying to tell if they're showing an MMCX, or a proprietary connector.
Can you say which they're using?


----------



## 430633

DBaldock9 said:


> In the photos on Amazon, I'm trying to tell if they're showing an MMCX, or a proprietary connector.
> Can you say which they're using?


I think this question has been answered just recently- a proprietary connector


----------



## DBaldock9

PhoenixSong said:


> I think this question has been answered just recently- a proprietary connector



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 7, 2021)

Geek Wold not to confuse with World but Wold. Model called GK10.
Got a set of these last night. Specs
*Geek Wold GK10 1BA + 2 Piezoelectric + 2 Dynamic 5 Drivers Hybrid HiFi In-ear Earphone

Specification*
Model: GK10
Driver configuration:
1 balanced armature for high frequency
2 piezoelectric ceramic for ultra-high frequency
7mm graphene diaphragm dynamic for middle frequency
8mm dome titanium diaphragm dynamic for bass
Panel: stable wood
Shell material: ABS+PC
Impedance: 8Ω
Sensitivity: 106dB
Frequency response range: 20-30kHz
Cable material: 6-strand silver-plated
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
Cable length: 1.2m

If the shells look a bit wonky that is because they are in the shape of an angled heart. Can't say it isn't an original shape for the design. It is suprisingly smaller in shape for housing and very comfortable. It houses 5 drivers including 2 full medium sized dynamics in the same housing.  I had no idea what that cost was gonna be or really have I looked at the specs or what drivers are all included and I started listening to these..

From recollection their previous budget offering wasn't recieved all that well in the community. Ended up being passed over by most.  Folks these cost $45!!

Well it don't matter if the sound is not good right? These things sounds like a cross between the BQEYZ Spring 2 and the new ISN EST50.  Sure they aren't as refined as the two mentioned but all parts of the sounds are there from the deepest rumbly bass to the highest upper treble notes. Surprised and shocked I thought these would go for over $100 as that was what I was hearing and even then it would have been compelling at that price but for $45?
You want to talk about a perfect beater phone. I threw on one of my nicer SPC cables and a set of ePro horn tips and these things will leave a bit of shock n awe at what you can buy sub $50 spot. Heck the cheap cable I am using with this thing cost more than these.

They look a bit generic and a bit toy like but the sound is surprising even shocking.  Have you ever wondered what would happen if you took some cheaper drivers in the capable hands of a master tuner and had them tuned to best of their ability for a sub $50 spot?

This is essentially the GK10. These have to be the cheapest tribrids which include dual dynamics both being highly regarded in the industry titanium plated for deep bass graphene for mids, BA for treble and 2 piezos for upper trebles.... FOR $45!

I have been surprised by this hobby and then there is this thing. Look past how they look.. The sound is remarkable for the price. I think these guys might have taken to heart their last offering and actually made a heart shaped earphone with absolutely the best they could do with the drivers they are using. I will have more to say about this once I get more burn in time. Very surprised with this one.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> Geek Wold not to confuse with World but Wold. Model called GK10.
> Got a set of these last night. Specs
> *Geek Wold GK10 1BA + 2 Piezoelectric + 2 Dynamic 5 Drivers Hybrid HiFi In-ear Earphone
> 
> ...


In which price rang does the sound fall in? Under $100? Or Under $200? Or is it very good under $50 but cannot compete at $100?


----------



## RikudouGoku

GS Audio GD3A:


----------



## RikudouGoku

GS Audio GD11:




























Size comparison:
(Audiosense T800, GS Audio GD11 and the Moondrop Blessing 2)


----------



## Ace Bee

How does the GD11 sound? Compared to T800.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> How does the GD11 sound? Compared to T800.


All in due time lol. I just finished tip rolling them. Impressions for the GD3A will come first though.


----------



## 430633

The GD sound tubes look to be slightly irregular in shape, and the bore openings as well. Wonder how this will affect unit variances?


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 7, 2021)

GS Audio GD3A Impressions:




First off, it is a hybrid and yet ventless. So, if you are sensitive to pressure build-up, you might want to skip this.



Bass: Speed (both attack and decay) and tightness are actually pretty similar to BA bass but with DD texture. So, it is very clean despite having pretty elevated bass but it does help that it is sub-bass focused as well. Extension is a bit lacking though for a DD but there is rumble when the track calls for it.



Mids: Well, balanced between both male and female vocals. Although shines more with female vocals due to the tonality leaning a bit more towards brightness and note-weight is also a bit thinner so it suits female vocals more. Both male and female vocals are a bit recessed though.



Treble: Very airy and detailed (both micro and macro) treble, but it can have too much (5k) on some tracks.



Technicalities: Just a teaser, but the soundstage is HUGE.



Overall: Very impressed by it so far. There might be….some casualties because of this.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD3A Impressions:
> 
> 
> First off, it is a hybrid and yet ventless. So, if you are sensitive to pressure build-up, you might want to skip this.
> ...


Does the DD speaker membrane rustle when inserted into the ear? it's just that when the speaker does not have a compensation hole, the speaker creaks when inserted into the ear, sometimes the membrane sticks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Does the DD speaker membrane rustle when inserted into the ear? it's just that when the speaker does not have a compensation hole, the speaker creaks when inserted into the ear, sometimes the membrane sticks


Driver flex? Yeah, a tiny bit.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

RikudouGoku said:


> Driver flex? Yeah, a tiny bit.


Yes yes. very bad, I asked the seller about it, but he said that everything is fine and iems does have a compensation hole 


In waiting GD3B


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Yes yes. very bad, I asked the seller about it, but he said that everything is fine and iems does have a compensation hole
> 
> 
> In waiting GD3B


Its the same with the GD11 btw, I suspect all their iems dont have vents. 

At least it doesnt feel like it has a vent with the pressure build up...(its not as much as on other BA iems, but yeah there is pressure build up.)


----------



## fonkepala

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD3A:


Funky looking faceplate on the GD3A! Is this the default one it comes with or did you specify this one?


----------



## RikudouGoku

fonkepala said:


> Funky looking faceplate on the GD3A! Is this the default one it comes with or did you specify this one?


Its the default, I ordered them when we didnt know that we could change anything.


----------



## RikudouGoku

GS Audio GD11 Impressions:

Same warning as on the GD3A, it is ventless and does have pressure build-up as well as slight driver flex.





Bass: Very similar to the GD3A except with a lot lower quantity so it sounds cleaner but more boring to me. (wouldn’t be surprised if they have the same DD.)



Mids: Female vocals are forward vocals when needed, otherwise neutral. While male vocals are more neutral as well as lacking warmth and thickness. Has a monitor sound to it (similar to the LZ A7 on monitor mode) but also BA timbre, which doesn’t sound very natural to me.



Treble: this is the weak area; it isn’t tuned well… it has too little pinna gain and rolls-off after 4.5k. The end result is a somewhat unclean treble despite the flat bass. With it leaning towards brightness because of the lack of bass but also lacking air in the upper-treble. I don’t get the point of this treble tuning… (going from the GD3A to the GD11 makes the GD11 sound UNCLEAN…)



Overall: Bass = no complains, mids = some BA timbre but still pretty ok, treble =…..what happened???

This might need EQ to fix the treble…because as it is right now, I can’t rec it. Even its strong point, the mids (vocals) loses against the GD3A due to it having BA timbre…what’s the point of having a “reference” tuning, if it has unnatural timbre…

(FIY; I had massive expectations for it, so that might make this impression sound…too harsh, but we shall see what my conclusion on the GD11 is after I am done with the review, but the GD3A is first up.)


----------



## G777

Looks like the store-provided graph is pretty accurate. Weird that they would tune it in such a way, especially with all those drivers.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

G777 said:


> Looks like the store-provided graph is pretty accurate. Weird that they would tune it in such a way, especially with all those drivers.


Probably they intend to have a mid-centric set with rolled off treble. Just a guess though.


----------



## Matias

cqtek said:


> Tempotec is planning to release an analogue version of the E35, called E44, with 4.4mm balanced output and 4V RMS. The E35 claims 80mW @32 Ohms.


Tempotec Sonata E44 starts selling today: 90 usd.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002723420122.html

Example of appropriate cable for my IEMs: 15 usd.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32918220523.html

I just bought both.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Matias said:


> Tempotec Sonata E44 starts selling today: 90 usd.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002723420122.html
> 
> Example of appropriate cable for my IEMs: 15 usd.
> ...


What would be more advantageous in E44 compared to iBasso DC04 ($60)?


----------



## Matias

PhonoPhi said:


> What would be more advantageous in E44 compared to iBasso DC04 ($60)?


I really wanted the hardware volume buttons, so for me the DC04 was out of question unfortunately, or else I would gladly save the 30 usd. Other than that both seem the same.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Matias said:


> Tempotec Sonata E44 starts selling today: 90 usd.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002723420122.html
> 
> Example of appropriate cable for my IEMs: 15 usd.
> ...


If one needs a 3.5 and 4.4 probably best to just pay a few bucks more and get a Paw S1… those non-replaceable cables really turn me off personally. Wish they had left them as extensions like the Sonata HD Pro.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 7, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 Impressions:
> 
> Same warning as on the GD3A, it is ventless and does have pressure build-up as well as slight driver flex.
> 
> ...


The opinion for the treble region gave me hesitation honestly. I'll wait a little longer.

I'd recommend foam tips for the pressure. I had exactly the same problem with Fearless Audio s4 and I think they're all sharing very similar design. As I replied in another thread there was set of IEM from another brand called Hs Audio sharing exactly the same graphs and picture with the double price. I feel like all of those IEMs are coming from same location under the different brands with slightly different designs, names. It's good to see prices are going down.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> The opinion for the treble region gave me hesitation honestly. I'll wait a little longer.
> 
> I'd recommend foam tips for the pressure. I had exactly the same problem with Fearless Audio s4 and I think they're all sharing very similar design. As I replied in another thread there was set of IEM from another brand called Hs Audio sharing exactly the same graphs and picture with the double price. I feel like all of those IEMs are coming from same location under the different brands with slightly different designs, names. It's good to see prices are going down.


Hate foams...silicone master race.   


I believe it was the HS Audio Ripple that was the same iem as the GD3A but at double the price.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002426121393.html

Ripple graph:




GD3A graph:




(same graph)

GS Audio is the origin of that iem, the OEM.


----------



## brsdrgn

I've found the links :

HS Audio Ripple cost approximately 160$:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vDND5X

And GS Audio GD3A with almost the half of the price 
Https://a.aliexpress.com/_v37Dqt

This is like a joke seriously...


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> Hate foams...silicone master race.
> 
> 
> I believe it was the HS Audio Ripple that was the same iem as the GD3A but at double the price.
> ...


Haha funny coincidence that I was mentioning it at the same time 😁


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I've found the links :
> 
> HS Audio Ripple cost approximately 160$:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vDND5X
> ...


Well, with its performance, its no wonder they priced it at double the price. Because it would still be worth it at that price lol.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 7, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, with its performance, its no wonder they priced it at double the price. Because it would still be worth it at that price lol.


IMHO, GS Audio is the main company and they were producing the IEMs for others based on their customization and tuning requests. And maybe they decided to take the pie themselves with really competitive prices. I hope they will continue.

Edit : I forget that they exist since 2010 but wanted to mention for the western market.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> IMHO, GS Audio is the main company and they were producing the IEMs for others based on their customization and tuning requests. And maybe they decided to take the pie themselves by entering the market with really competitive prices. I hope they will continue.


I believe that is the case, and yeah sure hope they will continue. 
(although I am sure that the other companies that are buying their iems arent very happy now.  )


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe that is the case, and yeah sure hope they will continue.
> (although I am sure that the other companies that are buying their iems arent very happy now.  )


I won't be checking Hs Audio, Fearless Audio and some other brands that I don't want to mention as they don't share their graphs in the ads. But the shells, designs, combination of drivers on their models matching...


----------



## Dsnuts

IEM mark ups is for real.

With the Geek Wold I got these as well. The Reecho SG-01. These are using graphene 10mm dynamic with a strong N50 magnet.
*Specification*
Model: SG01
Driver: 10mm N50 graphene composite diaphragm
Frequency response: 20Hz-20kHz
Impedance: 32Ω
Sensitivity: 110dB±2dB(1mW@1kHz)
THD: <2%(@1kHz/1mW)
Plug: 3.5mm gold-plated straight plug
Cable length: 1.2m±0.1m
Cable material: 4 strands high-pure oxygen-free copper
Microphone: YES

Ladies n Gents we got some very stiff competition for the Tin Hi fi T2 Plus and the like. Don't know which one I am more surprised about the GK10 I posted about earlier or the SG-01.  These are basically Reechos intro level earphones but they certainly don't sound intro level anything. Thing comes with more of a complete accessories package than most earphones. Has a very similar sound balancing to the recent NiceHCK Loftys @ $40 They sound surprisingly complete to boot. 
I am dumbfounded by both the SG-01 here and the GK10s.  SG-01 sounds more natural yet the sheer authority and dynamics with a deeper reaching bass as well has better treble extension goes to the GK10s.

Unlike the toyish looks of the GK10 the SG-01 is serious all metal CNC machined housing.

Can't decide which one of these I prefer.  Both sound stupid good for their price points the SG-01 here being $5 cheaper.  Will have more to say about these after some run in but for now. Surprised and surprised some more. Sometimes I forget just how good budget fi really is. Not all that different from mid fi stuff.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> IEM mark ups is for real.
> 
> With the Geek Wold I got these as well. The Reecho SG-01. These are using graphene 10mm dynamic with a strong N50 magnet.
> *Specification*
> ...


In this day and age it almost seems to me like more often than not we’re paying for tuning prowess rather than technically competent drivers.


----------



## mndless

brsdrgn said:


> I won't be checking Hs Audio, Fearless Audio and some other brands that I don't want to mention as they don't share their graphs in the ads. But the shells, designs, combination of drivers on their models matching...


I will say, there are way too many companies who post listings for properly expensive IEMs with no graphs at all. Even without the scales, the graphs from GS Audio are _enough._ They provide you some indication of how the set has been tuned. This should be the standard. Have enough pride in how you tune your earphones to post the graphs.


----------



## mndless (Jul 7, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 Impressions:
> 
> Same warning as on the GD3A, it is ventless and does have pressure build-up as well as slight driver flex.
> 
> ...


Unnamed drivers are part of the reason I opted for the GD7B over the GD11. If I'm taking a risk, I feel a lot more comfortable taking it with brand name drivers. It may open up some more with even more burn-in, and the GD7B takes well to EQ, so it's possible that the GD11 will do the same.

Edit to say I've had some experience with IEMs that exhibit the weird BA timber in their mids and treble and it sometimes, though not always, works itself out with additional burn-in so it no longer has that weird, unnaturally accurate sound signature. It depends a bit on what kind of diaphragm they're using in the BA and whether it has an arm actuating the membrane directly or if it is using a rigid diaphragm with an edge-mounted membrane, though it also depends even more heavily on how much and what kind of damping they use in the magnet and coil sections of the armature. Inadequate damping and you're always going to hear that BA timbre. Too much damping and you lose out significantly on output levels and dynamic range. Not a huge deal if you're intending to make a BA array with the same types of drivers and you want to tune out the BA weirdness at the expense of SPL from the individual drivers, but it can still be tricky. Since the sound tubes are open, this might be a fun set to test out the impact of these kinds of sound filters to increase back-pressure on the driver's and see how it impacts their signature. You may want one of the proper installation tools for this, though, to make swapping between them easier. It could prove fun, at the least, to sacrifice some sensitivity for the opportunity to re-tune the set yourself.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ace Bee said:


> In which price rang does the sound fall in? Under $100? Or Under $200? Or is it very good under $50 but cannot compete at $100?


The sound is crazy good for the price. Even at their open box sound I was gonna say they sound better than most $100ish earphones I would say they are on a similar level as the Spring 2 by BQEYZ which is if you think about it quite the accomplishment as those cost $170 right now.  I really cant get over how good they sound for the price. 

The heart shaped shell though. Lol. It is an acquired taste and the packaging is definitely budget fi but again the sound is remarkable. Well worth a boot for folks that want a cheap, not good sounding but great sounding tribrid. These would make a perfect gift for a loved one in your life or to introduce them to nicer sounding stuff for not that much.   
Piezos are the cheapman ESTs.  And they need burn in that is the crazy thing they barely got a nights worth of music playing on them..


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Driver flex? Yeah, a tiny bit.


Interesting. Of all the IEM's I've tried, my GD7B is the only one I haven't experienced driver flex on. I guess it's one of those YMMV situations. The driver flex on my TRI Starseas and CCA CKX have been pretty significant, especially so when using silicone tips. I've gotten very good at pressing them against one side of my ear canal to create a small gap on one side to allow air to escape during insertion, but it's still an annoyance. I do like the GD7B with Monster Audio Supertips (gel and foams) and some of the large-bore foams, but I keep going back to their stock tips for how well they let them seat into my ears. I do think with the sets that have more than two sound tubes, you'll really need to stick to large bore tips to keep from interfering with them and impacting the resolution of the set. Interested to hear how things develop with your sets.


----------



## Robius

These cought my eye on Ali because they look good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276680238.html?mp=1


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Robius said:


> These cought my eye on Ali because they look good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002276680238.html?mp=1


PUTA?! the whore 200?? lol


----------



## nraymond

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> PUTA?! the whore 200?? lol


No it says "Pula" in cursive.


----------



## Drago20Love

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 Impressions:
> 
> Same warning as on the GD3A, it is ventless and does have pressure build-up as well as slight driver flex.
> 
> ...


So a little bit like the GT8 then... Bass = Incredible, Mids = nice details and separation, Treble = uhhh some obvious peaks and sibilance. They strongly recomended me a silver cable for better control of the treble region so maybe you can try that on the GD11 too? I'm waiting for my cable for now


----------



## alexandros a

Dsnuts said:


> Geek Wold not to confuse with World but Wold. Model called GK10.
> Got a set of these last night. Specs
> *Geek Wold GK10 1BA + 2 Piezoelectric + 2 Dynamic 5 Drivers Hybrid HiFi In-ear Earphone
> 
> ...


just one question @Dsnuts 
If you didn't know their price at all..in what price category would you say those belong to???? Very curious about your opinion...


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> The sound is crazy good for the price. Even at their open box sound I was gonna say they sound better than most $100ish earphones I would say they are on a similar level as the Spring 2 by BQEYZ which is if you think about it quite the accomplishment as those cost $170 right now.  I really cant get over how good they sound for the price.
> 
> The heart shaped shell though. Lol. It is an acquired taste and the packaging is definitely budget fi but again the sound is remarkable. Well worth a boot for folks that want a cheap, not good sounding but great sounding tribrid. These would make a perfect gift for a loved one in your life or to introduce them to nicer sounding stuff for not that much.
> Piezos are the cheapman ESTs.  And they need burn in that is the crazy thing they barely got a nights worth of music playing on them..


@alexandros a he already replied here.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@RikudouGoku did you see SE8, SE11 and SE12?
SE12 has similar TSMR design, but SE11 has DD and SE8 would be similato to SE12, did you get some info about them?


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> Interesting. Of all the IEM's I've tried, my GD7B is the only one I haven't experienced driver flex on. I guess it's one of those YMMV situations. The driver flex on my TRI Starseas and CCA CKX have been pretty significant, especially so when using silicone tips. I've gotten very good at pressing them against one side of my ear canal to create a small gap on one side to allow air to escape during insertion, but it's still an annoyance. I do like the GD7B with Monster Audio Supertips (gel and foams) and some of the large-bore foams, but I keep going back to their stock tips for how well they let them seat into my ears. I do think with the sets that have more than two sound tubes, you'll really need to stick to large bore tips to keep from interfering with them and impacting the resolution of the set. Interested to hear how things develop with your sets.


I usually dont get driver flex, it only happens with a few of my iems.

As for the sound tube thing, yes, it is tip sensitive and I do believe the sound bores are the reason for that. I am using the Elecom EHP-CAP20 though, so they are on the more narrow side but not as narrow as something like the Final Type E. 




Drago20Love said:


> So a little bit like the GT8 then... Bass = Incredible, Mids = nice details and separation, Treble = uhhh some obvious peaks and sibilance. They strongly recomended me a silver cable for better control of the treble region so maybe you can try that on the GD11 too? I'm waiting for my cable for now


In the GD11, its not peaky or sibilant or anything like that. It simply lacks too much treble...

EQ will fix it not a damn cable...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Xinlisupreme said:


> @RikudouGoku did you see SE8, SE11 and SE12?
> SE12 has similar TSMR design, but SE11 has DD and SE8 would be similato to SE12, did you get some info about them?


I havent asked for more info on them. They are very friendly, so if there is something you want to know, you can just ask them directly through their Ali store.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Size comparison between the Audiosense DT200, GS Audio GD3A and the Fiio FH3:


----------



## alexandros a

Ace Bee said:


> @alexandros a he already replied here.


Yeah.....
I am trying right now to save some cash for ISN EST50 and distractions like this one right now.. doesn't help much.... ..
I know.... the price is ridiculously low but again..... God help me....my wife gonna shoot me any time soon.....


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> IEM mark ups is for real.
> 
> Can't decide which one of these I prefer.  Both sound stupid good for their price points the SG-01 here being $5 cheaper.  Will have more to say about these after some run in but for now. Surprised and surprised some more. Sometimes I forget just how good budget fi really is. Not all that different from mid fi stuff.


Of course after they read that they made the monthly coupon promo $6 off the Geek Wold.


----------



## baskingshark

alexandros a said:


> Yeah.....
> I am trying right now to save some cash for ISN EST50 and distractions like this one right now.. doesn't help much.... ..
> I know.... the price is ridiculously low but again..... God help me....my wife gonna shoot me any time soon.....



Ah but we can keep it as a little secret here. Your wife doesn't need to know hahaha. IEMs are much easier to conceal than full sized headphones.


NOBODY RAT US OUT!!!


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> Ah but we can keep it as a little secret here. Your wife doesn't need to know hahaha. IEMs are much easier to conceal than full sized headphones.
> 
> 
> NOBODY RAT US OUT!!!


Maybe he should go wireless so there is no cable for her to choke him with.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> I usually dont get driver flex, it only happens with a few of my iems.
> 
> As for the sound tube thing, yes, it is tip sensitive and I do believe the sound bores are the reason for that. I am using the Elecom EHP-CAP20 though, so they are on the more narrow side but not as narrow as something like the Final Type E.
> 
> ...


Especially since they include a silver plated wire cable already, so if it was going to do much for the treble, you would have noticed something from it, thanks to the whole 'skin effect' thing with wires carrying alternating currents.


----------



## brsdrgn

jant71 said:


> Maybe he should go wireless so there is no cable for her to choke him with.


----------



## Nimweth

How about this one?  Have GS audio got a cheap version of this as well? 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001861104072.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> How about this one?  Have GS audio got a cheap version of this as well?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001861104072.html


Probably not, the nozzle is in metal and GS Audio uses resin. Faceplate seems to be in wood while GS Audio uses resin. No graphs on that one either so we have no clue either way...


----------



## RCracer777

RikudouGoku said:


> Probably not, the nozzle is in metal and GS Audio uses resin. Faceplate seems to be in wood while GS Audio uses resin. No graphs on that one either so we have no clue either way...


GS audio does have a few models with a metal nozzle. It's however mostly used in the SE line or cheaper models like the GT2 and ST1


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> IEM mark ups is for real.
> 
> With the Geek Wold I got these as well. The Reecho SG-01. These are using graphene 10mm dynamic with a strong N50 magnet.
> *Specification*
> ...


This is interesting. I was excited by SG-01 as they look decent and have specs that are intriguing. If you have any sub 50 DDs like HZ Heart Mirror or a Blon BL03, would appreciate it if you can compare them. As I see that they're already competing effectively with Tin Hifi T2+.


----------



## jmwant

Soncoz Audio has released it's first Headphone Amplifier, the SGA1 to stack up with the SGD-1 dac.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/soncoz-sga1-meet-the-all-new-fully-balanced-headphone-amp-and-preamp


----------



## Dsnuts

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> This is interesting. I was excited by SG-01 as they look decent and have specs that are intriguing. If you have any sub 50 DDs like HZ Heart Mirror or a Blon BL03, would appreciate it if you can compare them. As I see that they're already competing effectively with Tin Hifi T2+.



Unfortunately the T2+ is the only one I can compare to. Never heard the others. I can say the graphene 10mm dynamic has better resolving ability vs the standard 10mm Tin hifi is using.  I might do a little write up on this one so I will do a much better comparison between these two. I have to get some run in time on the SG-01 but will do a comparison to the T2+ soon.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately the T2+ is the only one I can compare to. Never heard the others. I can say the graphene 10mm dynamic has better resolving ability vs the standard 10mm Tin hifi is using.  I might do a little write up on this one so I will do a much better comparison between these two. I have to get some run in time on the SG-01 but will do a comparison to the T2+ soon.


A low-cost graphene single DD iem that comes to mind is the Tanchjim Cora. Have you heard those?


----------



## Dsnuts

Never heard those either. Too many IEMS to keep up with now a days. Though I know folks are wondering why I never heard a Blon even when they were going through a big flavor of the month period. Never really needed to hear them. Seen too many sound decriptions and folks having fit issues was enough for me to stay away.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard those either. Too many IEMS to keep up with now a days. Though I know folks are wondering why I never heard a Blon even when they were going through a big flavor of the month period. Never really needed to hear them. Seen too many sound decriptions and folks having fit issues was enough for me to stay away.


I wish BLON would just poach the guy who designed the shell for the CCA CKX. They're really comfy and actually fit decently well.


----------



## mndless

Nimweth said:


> How about this one?  Have GS audio got a cheap version of this as well?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001861104072.html


Closest in terms of driver configuration would be the GD7B or the SD7. The graph of the Veedix Silver Strings:



Looks most similar to the SD7, but with less treble gain and significantly more bass gain. Honestly, their graph looks quite appealing to me, even at that price point. Here's the graph of the SD7:



So it's obvious that GS Audio doesn't have a direct counterpart to the Silver Strings. I will say, though, when I have more spare cash to consider purchasing more IEMs from them, I may ask if they can retune the SD7 to mimic the graph of the Silver Strings. They mention that they do custom tuning for OEM production, but I'm not sure if they are willing to do so for single IEM purchases without an additional charge. On a side note, though, I did confirm with them that they can totally clone another company's shell shape, but the additional cost is quite extreme at $300.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> Closest in terms of driver configuration would be the GD7B or the SD7. The graph of the Veedix Silver Strings:
> 
> Looks most similar to the SD7, but with less treble gain and significantly more bass gain. Honestly, their graph looks quite appealing to me, even at that price point. Here's the graph of the SD7:
> 
> So it's obvious that GS Audio doesn't have a direct counterpart to the Silver Strings. I will say, though, when I have more spare cash to consider purchasing more IEMs from them, I may ask if they can retune the SD7 to mimic the graph of the Silver Strings. They mention that they do custom tuning for OEM production, but I'm not sure if they are willing to do so for single IEM purchases without an additional charge. On a side note, though, I did confirm with them that they can totally clone another company's shell shape, but the additional cost is quite extreme at $300.


Damn that is a steep price for changing the shell shape. Although if its an hybrid, changing the shape will very likely have sound changes as well.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard those either. Too many IEMS to keep up with now a days. Though I know folks are wondering why I never heard a Blon even when they were going through a big flavor of the month period. Never really needed to hear them. Seen too many sound decriptions and folks having fit issues was enough for me to stay away.


I don't really review anymore but you could still use that BL03 popular benchmark for a reference. You might not need to hear them but it wouldn't be for you really but for others.

You gonna take a better pic the the Geek Wold Faceplates anytime soon? Those Penon pics are too dark that you can't see very well.


----------



## Dsnuts

ya will try to catch some light when I get home to take some pics of them. They are cold chillin on my burn in station. Supposed to be stabilized wood? No way a $45 earphone gonna use actual stabilized wood, It is plastic.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> ya will try to catch some light when I get home to take some pics of them. They are cold chillin on my burn in station. Supposed to be stabilized wood? No way a $45 earphone gonna use actual stabilized wood, It is plastic.


Isnt the CCA CST using wood?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2021)

I believe stabilized wood is more expensive to make as it requires several processes to essentially make them into plastic. Starts out as wood so that is why you see it in more higher end IEMs. Wood is cheap enough the way it is but stabilized wood become essentially fossilized wood in a long hardening and sometimes coloring process.

"The basic principle of wood stabilizing is to take a piece of soft or punky wood and inject it with resin to create a stable, hardened wood blank that is safe to turn.  The resin displaces air pockets throughout the grain structure, creating a dense blank that is nearly impervious to moisture changes and can be polished to a high gloss."

Taken from the net. The shells of the GK10 has a plate that is heart shaped that looks a bit like stabilized wood but you can get essentially a sticker that looks like that and is what I am feeling what it is. I could be wrong though. I will take some pics of it when I get a chance tonight as well as leave some more impressions.

How many times we seen an absolute stunning looking shells only to hear the sound is not all that. The GK10 is the absolute opposite. If these Geek dudes put in these drivers with this tuning in one of them Kinera shells now we are talking.


----------



## mndless (Jul 8, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I believe stabilized wood is more expensive to make as it requires several processes to essentially make them into plastic. Starts out as wood so that is why you see it in more higher end IEMs. Wood is cheap enough the way it is but stabilized wood become essentially fossilized wood in a long hardening and sometimes coloring process.
> 
> "The basic principle of wood stabilizing is to take a piece of soft or punky wood and inject it with resin to create a stable, hardened wood blank that is safe to turn.  The resin displaces air pockets throughout the grain structure, creating a dense blank that is nearly impervious to moisture changes and can be polished to a high gloss."
> 
> Taken from the net. The shells of the GK10 has a plate that is heart shaped that looks a bit like stabilized wood but you can get essentially a sticker that looks like that and is what I am feeling what it is. I could be wrong though. I will take some pics of it when I get a chance tonight as well as leave some more impressions.


Stabilizing wood is a surprisingly easy process, but it does require the correct tools. You take your wood, cut into reasonably sized blanks to make it easier for the resin to fully penetrate it, then you place it in a container, place a weight on top to prevent it floating, add in your colored thermal set resin (a popular brand in the US is called Cactus Juice), then place the whole thing in a vacuum chamber and draw a strong vacuum on it before closing the valve and letting it sit for about 12 hours so the air can fully escape the wood fiber matrix. After that time, release the vacuum, which allows the resin to wick into the wood and replace where the air used to be. Remove the wood from the resin, wrap it in foil or parchment paper and bake at the prescribed temperature to set the resin. After all that, you've got your block of stabilized wood that you can slice off little sections of for things like faceplates. If they're doing the stabilization in-house, then the costs for using the stabilized wood can be dramatically cut.

Edit: The funny thing about Kinera's shells is that they're all painted effects, which aren't expensive in terms of parts or equipment, but is quite labor intensive. I would settle for some attractive patterned resin faceplates and a nice clear or translucent colored resin shell body so I can admire the drivers they're using.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Damn that is a steep price for changing the shell shape. Although if its an hybrid, changing the shape will very likely have sound changes as well.


That was the reason they gave for why it costs so much for them. They try to retune everything so the enclosure shape and volume change won't detrimentally impact the original tuning, though they did warn that it may not come out exactly the same tuning as the standard shell.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> That was the reason they gave for why it costs so much for them. They try to retune everything so the enclosure shape and volume change won't detrimentally impact the original tuning, though they did warn that it may not come out exactly the same tuning as the standard shell.


Yes, that sounds valid. If you really want to change the shell, you should do it on their BA iems, not with their hybrids since DDs are very sensitive to changes like that.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, that sounds valid. If you really want to change the shell, you should do it on their BA iems, not with their hybrids since DDs are very sensitive to changes like that.


Definitely, though some of the ported BAs do have some relatively minor reliance on the enclosure size and shape, but it's far less important for them compared to DD, especially in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## Ace Bee

@Dsnuts, between Reecho SG01 and Geek Wold GK10, which one has a more spacious sound and better imaging?


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard those either. Too many IEMS to keep up with now a days. Though I know folks are wondering why I never heard a Blon even when they were going through a big flavor of the month period. Never really needed to hear them. Seen too many sound decriptions and folks having fit issues was enough for me to stay away.


I see! What about the ibasso IT00? Those are quite well known and highly praised as well, and they also utilise a single DD graphene driver


----------



## mndless (Jul 8, 2021)

If anyone wants to see my journey to some simple mods on my CCA CKX to reduce the treble slightly, boost the bass by about the same amount, and smooth all the spikes in the treble out, check out my post here in the KZ Audio Impressions thread. I even included links to the parts I used for it. I expect that this type of mod would work very well for the TRN VX as well, which could open the doors to yet another low cost, high performance IEM choice for people who don't mind tinkering with it a bit.

Edit because I messed up a letter.

Edit again because holy crap, I can crank these things so, so much louder than I could before and they aren't actively trying to murder my eardrums. This is great.


----------



## Dsnuts

I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them. GK10 is much more advanced in design I mean you just don't expect a full on higher end sound from a tribrid for $45. It actually is using 4 different type of drivers to be more accurate. Titanium plated dynamic for bass+ Graphene dynamic for mids+ Single BA for lower treble+ 2X piezoelectric drivers for ultra highs.  And the shells are not big at all. I would even say they are fairly smaller considering all the drivers it has. I am surprised they managed to fit all them drivers in the shells. 





Something like the Blessing 2 shells are monsters in size in comparison. Guys on the cheap cable thread will recognize this cable. I am using a SPC XinHS version of the NiceHCK white crane cable on these. .It was the first cable I attached to them and that was that. No need for a better cable for these. 

The sound is tighter tonight as I have been burning these in since I got them. I am quite smitten with these things. I have never heard anything that touches these at the price these are going for. You forget your listening to a budget fi offering. There is nothing budget fi about the sound. I just got done doing a longer review for the ISN EST50 and these things pick right up after hearing those things. It don't seem like there is much of a drop off in SQ is my point and those cost 10X more than these Lol. As unique as they look these are extremely comfortable to use due to their relatively smaller shell size and as for the sound. I keep on shaking my head there is no way this sound is coming from a $45 earphone. 

It handily puts away just about anything I have heard in the past in the price range and a lot of earphones in the $100 plus range for sonics. I am actually having a hard time trying to figure out $100 earphones that outright sounds better than these. I think I actually prefer this sound vs the Spring 2 as well which is a $170 phone. Shozy 1,4 forgetaboutit. Those dont have the clarity or treble detail of these things and bass is just as good on these if not better than the 1.4.


----------



## Barndoor

Phew, glad you are still enjoying as I ordered a pair about half an hour ago and before your latest post.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> Those dont have the clarity or treble detail of these things and bass is just as good on these if not better than the 1.4.



You have my attention


----------



## Dsnuts

Don't let the goofy heart shaped design fool you. These are serious business. I say grab one before they sell out of these. No kidding. These are gonna catch on fire and you guys have the chance to be early adopters for these. 

When you get these and they get a proper cable and some nicer tips.. You gotta do the how much you think these are to your friends and family members test. 
There is no possible way folks are gonna say $50


----------



## G777

They would've been a lot more popular if they weren't heart-shaped. 🤦


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 8, 2021)

Ya that one is a head scratcher. Don't know why they designed it that way but I have to give them credit for actually fitting all them drivers in that shell however The Fiio FH5s is a larger and bulkier design than the GK10 and it uses one more driver than them.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them. GK10 is much more advanced in design I mean you just don't expect a full on higher end sound from a tribrid for $45. It actually is using 4 different type of drivers to be more accurate. Titanium plated dynamic for bass+ Graphene dynamic for mids+ Single BA for lower treble+ 2X piezoelectric drivers for ultra highs.  And the shells are not big at all. I would even say they are fairly smaller considering all the drivers it has. I am surprised they managed to fit all them drivers in the shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the Arias were huge until I read your comments about the Blessing 2 and found a side by side pic with the Starfield (same size as Aria)


----------



## 430633

Oh interested buyers of the GK10 do note that its impedance is only 8 ohms


----------



## Dsnuts

Big blessing 2 next to much smaller GK10.  Hmm which one feels like an ear probe.


----------



## Barndoor

Any issues with fit of the GK10? The nozzle looks quite short


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a deeper cavity for my ears about average in ear size for men. I use a large size for tips and they fit perfectly no issues and very comfortable for hours of use. They dont seem too finicky for tips. Since they incorporate a lot of drivers I do prefer wider mouthed tips. I am using Azla Sendafit eartips.


----------



## baskingshark

PhoenixSong said:


> Oh interested buyers of the GK10 do note that its impedance is only 8 ohms




Based on the "rules of eights", https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/#:~:text=Pairing a headphone with an,driver control (damping factor).   , they advise that the headphone/IEM impedance be divided by 8, and that is the maximum source output impedance that should be paired. Ie if you have a 32 ohm IEM, if this is divided by 8, then ideally a maximum 4 ohm output impedance for the source is the highest that you should be accepting for output impedance, so as not to affect sound quality. This is just a guide of course, exceptions exist and as usual YMMV.

So this article states: " “…if an amplifier's output impedance is significantly more than an eighth of the headphone’s impedance, the frequency response and sound of the headphone can change. This results in bigger mismatches and creates more variation from the headphone’s default sound signature. The way that a headphone responds to an amplifier with output impedance higher than one eighth of the headphone can be entirely erratic – different headphones will respond in different ways, but generally the results will be negative.” – RHA Audio "

So for this GK10 set, with reported impedance of 8 ohms, 8 divided by 8 means 1 ohm is the max source output impedance that should ideally be paired with it.


----------



## 430633

baskingshark said:


> Based on the "rules of eights", https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/#:~:text=Pairing a headphone with an,driver control (damping factor).   , they advise that the headphone/IEM impedance be divided by 8, and that is the maximum source output impedance that should be paired. Ie if you have a 32 ohm IEM, if this is divided by 8, then ideally a maximum 4 ohm output impedance for the source is the highest that you should be accepting for output impedance, so as not to affect sound quality. This is just a guide of course, exceptions exist and as usual YMMV.
> 
> So this article states: " “…if an amplifier's output impedance is significantly more than an eighth of the headphone’s impedance, the frequency response and sound of the headphone can change. This results in bigger mismatches and creates more variation from the headphone’s default sound signature. The way that a headphone responds to an amplifier with output impedance higher than one eighth of the headphone can be entirely erratic – different headphones will respond in different ways, but generally the results will be negative.” – RHA Audio "
> 
> So for this GK10 set, with reported impedance of 8 ohms, 8 divided by 8 means 1 ohm is the max source output impedance that should ideally be paired with it.


Haha perhaps I should have explained further, but I couldn't bother going through the trouble of doing so  Thanks for taking one for the team!
Yup, 8 ohms is quite low for headgear. Most proper modern audio devices now have output impedances of under an ohm, but there are still quite a number that are above that (I'm also skeptical about a lot of mobile phones which do not publish such specs)


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 9, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Don't let the goofy heart shaped design fool you. These are serious business. I say grab one before they sell out of these. No kidding. These are gonna catch on fire and you guys have the chance to be early adopters for these.
> 
> When you get these and they get a proper cable and some nicer tips.. You gotta do the how much you think these are to your friends and family members test.
> There is no possible way folks are gonna say $50


Damn. You've convinced me. I've just ordered.


----------



## Kris77

Dsnuts said:


> I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them. GK10 is much more advanced in design I mean you just don't expect a full on higher end sound from a tribrid for $45. It actually is using 4 different type of drivers to be more accurate. Titanium plated dynamic for bass+ Graphene dynamic for mids+ Single BA for lower treble+ 2X piezoelectric drivers for ultra highs.  And the shells are not big at all. I would even say they are fairly smaller considering all the drivers it has. I am surprised they managed to fit all them drivers in the shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible that a $45 hybrid plays better than a single dynamic? Very tempting, but I'm waiting for a review. How does the GK10 compare to the Aria or Blon A8?


----------



## 430633 (Jul 9, 2021)

I have to ask you experts for advice! 

My elder sister just contacted me saying that she urgently needed new TWS IEMs. She was using the Sony WF-1000XM3, but one side is dying because they apparently underwent one too many washing cycles  Preferences are something smaller and comfortable with ANC and close to the Harman target (a little less treble is okay). Seeing how her old pair died, I'd say some waterproof rating is a must as well (unless they are cheap enough to be disposable; rather unlikely). Battery life is a bonus

*Edit to match the new post made in a more appropriate thread
(So far top contenders are the AKG N400, Samsung Galaxy Buds series, Jabra Elite series, Apple Airpods Pro and maybe the Bose QuietComfort, JBL Club Pro+ and Nuarl N10 Pro/Plus)


----------



## crabdog

PhoenixSong said:


> I have to ask you experts for advice!
> 
> My elder sister just contacted me saying that she urgently needed new TWS IEMs. She was using the Sony WF-1000XM3, but one side is dying because they apparently underwent one too many washing cycles  Preferences are something smaller and comfortable with ANC or at least good isolation and close to the Harman target (a little less treble is okay). Seeing how her old pair died, I'd say some waterproof rating is a must as well (unless they are cheap enough to be disposable; rather unlikely). Battery life is a bonus


Moondrop Sparks, although it has a DSF tuning but AFAIK there was not IPX rating. Maybe check out the Shanling MTW300 (IPX7). Not the most refined sound but certainly more robust in terms of water-resistance.


----------



## activatorfly

brsdrgn said:


> Damn. You've convinced me. I've just ordered.


Me too!


----------



## laleeee (Jul 9, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them. GK10 is much more advanced in design I mean you just don't expect a full on higher end sound from a tribrid for $45. It actually is using 4 different type of drivers to be more accurate. Titanium plated dynamic for bass+ Graphene dynamic for mids+ Single BA for lower treble+ 2X piezoelectric drivers for ultra highs.  And the shells are not big at all. I would even say they are fairly smaller considering all the drivers it has. I am surprised they managed to fit all them drivers in the shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like poor man's Mangrid Tea. I ordered it. I wonder what it'll be like .What does 'Wold' mean ?


----------



## chinmie

PhoenixSong said:


> I have to ask you experts for advice!
> 
> My elder sister just contacted me saying that she urgently needed new TWS IEMs. She was using the Sony WF-1000XM3, but one side is dying because they apparently underwent one too many washing cycles  Preferences are something smaller and comfortable with ANC or at least good isolation and close to the Harman target (a little less treble is okay). Seeing how her old pair died, I'd say some waterproof rating is a must as well (unless they are cheap enough to be disposable; rather unlikely). Battery life is a bonus



the WF-1000XM4, not exactly waterproof but has IPX 4 rating.

or the Samsung Bud Pro, cheaper and IP 7 rating, but overall sound is brighter.


----------



## 430633

Oh I actually did tell her about the XM4, but she said it was beyond budget. I'll look at the Samsung Pro, only knew of the non-pro version before this thanks!


----------



## 430633 (Jul 9, 2021)

crabdog said:


> Moondrop Sparks, although it has a DSF tuning but AFAIK there was not IPX rating. Maybe check out the Shanling MTW300 (IPX7). Not the most refined sound but certainly more robust in terms of water-resistance.


Yup I am considering the Sparks too, taking into account their slightly brighter/thinner sound and lack of waterproofing *(also might be too big)


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 9, 2021)

laleeee said:


> Looks like poor man's Mangrid Tea. I ordered it. I wonder what it'll be like .What does 'Wold' mean ?


The name _Wold_ is derived from the Old English wald meaning "forest" (cognate of German Wald, but unrelated to English "wood", which has a different origin.)
i.e. a piece of high, open uncultivated land or moor. I guess the name was chosen in reference to the faceplates stabilized wood panel ??


----------



## crabdog

activatorfly said:


> The name _Wold_ is derived from the Old English wald meaning "forest" (cognate of German Wald, but unrelated to English "wood", which has a different origin.)
> i.e. a piece of high, open uncultivated land or moor. I guess the name was chosen in reference to the faceplates stabilized wood panel ??


Possibly the wood in my pants. Probably not though.


----------



## baskingshark

PhoenixSong said:


> I have to ask you experts for advice!
> 
> My elder sister just contacted me saying that she urgently needed new TWS IEMs. She was using the Sony WF-1000XM3, but one side is dying because they apparently underwent one too many washing cycles  Preferences are something smaller and comfortable with ANC or at least good isolation and close to the Harman target (a little less treble is okay). Seeing how her old pair died, I'd say some waterproof rating is a must as well (unless they are cheap enough to be disposable; rather unlikely). Battery life is a bonus



You can ask more at the dedicated TWS thread on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/

Personally I use the TRN T300 for TWS, it graphs similarly to the BLON BL-05S, rather non offensive tuning, has a charging case and good connectivity, haven't had any drop outs so far with it.


Another option is to use a hybrid of sorts, ie get a BT adapter like TRN BT20S Pro, TRN BT20, iBasso CF01 or the new NiceHCK HB2. They allow you to use an existing detachable IEM with them, so you can kinda preserve the sound signature of the IEM you are familiar with. Generally, these wireless gear don't sound as good as wired gear (they are catching up), but the wireless gear are limited by battery life (with repeated charges) and BT codec/tech. So I kinda prefer the BT adapter option as even if the adapter gets obsolete, you still can keep the IEM to use again.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I found out a few things about these. It is using real stabilized wood. So that means each version of these will be slightly different depending on wood pattern much like the Dunu SA6 which had a different color and pattern to each one. That is surprising. These have been in developement for a while and there was a lot of RnD going on to figure out how to stuff them drivers inside this thing. I would imagine some puzzle sovling was going on as the shells are legit smaller. The shells are unique and they know it is not your typical style housing but they stuck with it since they did so much work to figure out how to get the drivers to work in the cramped space. The idea of this one is indeed what can be achieved with a minimum cost in both material while being tuned by pros. The end result is maximum value. 

In the end these got a proper RnD and tuning from industry pros.  Looking forward to the shock n awe of your responses when you hear these things proper.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 9, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> You can ask more at the dedicated TWS thread on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/
> 
> Personally I use the TRN T300 for TWS, it graphs similarly to the BLON BL-05S, rather non offensive tuning, has a charging case and good connectivity, haven't had any drop outs so far with it.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you really gonna recommend that knowing they might end up going through multiple wash and dry cycles. Adapters are not the answer here. 

@PhoenixSong, IPX7! Or cheap. One just released is the Cleer Roam NC. Cheap small and they tune to that usually but not sure yet for sure since it is so new... https://cleeraudio.com/earbuds/roam-nc-noise-cancelling-true-wireless-earbuds/
and 15% off with the code QS4K15SC at least that popped up for me. $50 is cheap.

Problem is that when you get pricier they get bigger usually and IPX4 is all you seem to get for ANC models.

Youtube videos are goo like from El Jeffe, Gamesky and others. You can see the size better and they usually do a mic test so you can get a better idea from them for some aspects at least. A search there should be helpful.


----------



## dw1narso

@Dsnuts , how is the coherence of the drivers in the Geek Wold GK10?


----------



## Jackpot77 (Jul 9, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Yeah...words like these keep pushing me to QT9 Mk2. Dammit, I'll buy that, will buy ST8B later one some day...
> 
> On another note, has anyone here tried the Copplinn Sound Alula? 6 mm Liquid Silicone Diaphragm single DD, cherry wood housing.


Listening to them at the moment (apologies if someone has replied since your post). Very nice package, and a surprisingly capable and balanced IEM for the under $200 range. Great isolation (probably due to the titanium nozzle section), and a nicely organic sort of tonality.

Bass is present but not overdone - it has a little weight, but nothing too excessive. They have done some trickery with resonances at 3k and 13.5k according to the literature, and to be fair, it is a very clear sounding in ear. Nice texture and detail down low, and no masking of detail in the upper bass / lower mids going on in some of my standard test tracks like Palladio from Escala. Reminds me of a warmer and more exciting take on something like the Senn IE800S. They are tiiiny, too.

Altogether pretty impressed for the price so far.


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> Yup I am considering the Sparks too, taking into account their slightly brighter/thinner sound and lack of waterproofing *(also might be too big)


maybe it's out of the budget,
but Airpods is the best TWS with anc,
not even close.


----------



## chickenmoon

Quite impressed by the Lofty after a few hours break-in time, straight out of the box it's so utterly unimpressive I was initially afraid it was going to stay a lemon.

The cable is extremely microphonic unfortunately and I had to replace it because of it. It's got to be the worst I experienced so far on that front and quite surprising considering it's worn over-ear.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them.


Any chance of getting Penon to supply graphs?


----------



## Dsnuts

dw1narso said:


> @Dsnuts , how is the coherence of the drivers in the Geek Wold GK10?


Like I said it is made by industry pros. Folks that make very high end earphones. I happen to know who tuned these things which I don't have permission to divulge. I can tell these are a result of pushing what can be done with even cheaper drivers. 

 By nature of the drivers being so different sure there is some differences in how treble is presented but nothing that sticks out like the FH5s. Treble is surprisingly very capable and integrated with the sound. The two types of dynamics being used the Titanium plated and the graphene plated dynamics sound like one driver. The BA is integrated well for treble. The upper trebles since uisng piezos I don't know if you guys have ever heard Piezoelectric drivers in the NX7 or Spring 2  LZ A7 uses them too. Has a differnt body and tone vs BA or EST drivers but it does a great job of extending that treble note which is the reason why they are used. 

$45 gets you a whole lot of sound. I have them in my ears as I am typing. These things. lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

KutuzovGambit said:


> Any chance of getting Penon to supply graphs?


I will ask see if I can get a graph.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhoenixSong said:


> Yup I am considering the Sparks too, taking into account their slightly brighter/thinner sound and lack of waterproofing *(also might be too big)


I have Sparks, it’s a big IEM, but if you find Monarch/Blessing2 could fit to your ear, I think there is a good chance Sparks would fit too.

As a TWS, it has very nice tuning. Great for pop music and small ensemble.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> I will break in both the SG-01 and the GK10 here and do a better comparison between them. GK10 is much more advanced in design I mean you just don't expect a full on higher end sound from a tribrid for $45. It actually is using 4 different type of drivers to be more accurate. Titanium plated dynamic for bass+ Graphene dynamic for mids+ Single BA for lower treble+ 2X piezoelectric drivers for ultra highs.  And the shells are not big at all. I would even say they are fairly smaller considering all the drivers it has. I am surprised they managed to fit all them drivers in the shells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just come across discovery thread and this indeed is intriguing! Where can I find this IEM?


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 9, 2021)

Digging the heart shape faceplate!


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just come across discovery thread and this indeed is intriguing! Where can I find this IEM?


It's on penon.


----------



## 430633

activatorfly said:


> Digging the heart shape faceplate!


Indeed, I think the design has potential. They just need to change the colours around a bit and maybe try different faceplates to match  Valentines 2022 is covered!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> It's on penon.


Thanks! Found it. 
Ordered and will try!


----------



## brsdrgn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks! Found it.
> Ordered and will try!


I've also ordered from Penon. 

My first purchase and I don't know how fast it will arrive. It's good to have some alternatives.


----------



## Ace Bee

Jackpot77 said:


> Listening to them at the moment (apologies if someone has replied since your post). Very nice package, and a surprisingly capable and balanced IEM for the under $200 range. Great isolation (probably due to the titanium nozzle section), and a nicely organic sort of tonality.
> 
> Bass is present but not overdone - it has a little weight, but nothing too excessive. They have done some trickery with resonances at 3k and 13.5k according to the literature, and to be fair, it is a very clear sounding in ear. Nice texture and detail down low, and no masking of detail in the upper bass / lower mids going on in some of my standard test tracks like Palladio from Escala. Reminds me of a warmer and more exciting take on something like the Senn IE800S. They are tiiiny, too.
> 
> Altogether pretty impressed for the price so far.


I am most concerned about the highs. They advertise as having soft highs. What does that mean? Are the highs dull, does not have the sparkle or brightness? Upper treble shimmers are missing?


----------



## 430633

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have Sparks, it’s a big IEM, but if you find Monarch/Blessing2 could fit to your ear, I think there is a good chance Sparks would fit too.
> 
> As a TWS, it has very nice tuning. Great for pop music and small ensemble.


The Aria barely fits my ears, so I think the Blessing 2 is a no-go. Moreover, these will be for my sister who I believe has even slightly smaller ears than mine


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> maybe it's out of the budget,
> but Airpods is the best TWS with anc,
> not even close.


Thanks I forgot to update the post like I did for the other thread. The Airpod is one of the top contenders


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhoenixSong said:


> The Aria barely fits my ears, so I think the Blessing 2 is a no-go. Moreover, these will be for my sister who I believe has even slightly smaller ears than mine


Ah if that’s the case yes…

you can find Aria vs Sparks from probably this pic (used for Variations comparison)  the angles are bit overlapping though. Sparks is larger in size.


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> So I found out a few things about these. It is using real stabilized wood. So that means each version of these will be slightly different depending on wood pattern much like the Dunu SA6 which had a different color and pattern to each one. That is surprising. These have been in developement for a while and there was a lot of RnD going on to figure out how to stuff them drivers inside this thing. I would imagine some puzzle sovling was going on as the shells are legit smaller. The shells are unique and they know it is not your typical style housing but they stuck with it since they did so much work to figure out how to get the drivers to work in the cramped space. The idea of this one is indeed what can be achieved with a minimum cost in both material while being tuned by pros. The end result is maximum value.
> 
> In the end these got a proper RnD and tuning from industry pros.  Looking forward to the shock n awe of your responses when you hear these things proper.


I have a pair en route. I like the piezo in the BQEYZ Spring 1 and even more in the LZ A6 mini. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gonna try out the included cables tonight but I can already tell it isn't optimal as it is your typical throw in cheapo single ended SPC type. I am sure it works but your better cables are highly recommended.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> So I found out a few things about these. It is using real stabilized wood. So that means each version of these will be slightly different depending on wood pattern much like the Dunu SA6 which had a different color and pattern to each one. That is surprising. These have been in developement for a while and there was a lot of RnD going on to figure out how to stuff them drivers inside this thing. I would imagine some puzzle sovling was going on as the shells are legit smaller. The shells are unique and they know it is not your typical style housing but they stuck with it since they did so much work to figure out how to get the drivers to work in the cramped space. The idea of this one is indeed what can be achieved with a minimum cost in both material while being tuned by pros. The end result is maximum value.
> 
> In the end these got a proper RnD and tuning from industry pros.  Looking forward to the shock n awe of your responses when you hear these things proper.


Could not resist your pitch and I trust your judgement. I love my Piezo's on my LZ A7, but at this price this Wold  is a no-brainer. Penon are suddenly going to have loadsa orders. Really looking forwards to it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Who isn't intrigued by what this thing has. I mean you don't see higher end IEMS with 4 different driver types not to mention with the pedigree it has. I can tell this one was an experimental design and maybe that parts bin mish mash of driver types but what is surprising is. It actually works. Wait till you guys get these it is gonna be more than surprising for everyone.

You see something that looks like that at your local ma and pa store and your probably gonna pass it by thinking that is a goofy looking earphone. Maybe made for young girls.? Lol. As the saying goes you really can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> Who isn't intrigued by what this thing has. I mean you don't see higher end IEMS with 4 different driver types not to mention with the pedigree it has. I can tell this one was an experimental design and maybe that parts bin mish mash of driver types but what is surprising is. It actually works. Wait till you guys get these it is gonna be more than surprising for everyone.
> 
> You see something that looks like that at your local ma and pa store and your probably gonna pass it by thinking that is a goofy looking earphone. Maybe made for young girls.? Lol. As the saying goes you really can't judge a book by its cover.


All right I'm in. Wish I could see a graph but the barrier to entry is low enough I'm willing to take a shot. The DD for the mids is what pushed it over the top for me.


----------



## dw1narso

will keep monitoring this GK10


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 9, 2021)

You guys should know by now. I am not gonna spam stuff that is not worthy of this thread. It wouldn't surprise me if these garner a thread dedicated just for them.. Well I will let you all discover them and see for yourself.

I had a sneaking suspicion these guys were proud of this one as they sent it to me via quick ship. In fact I had no idea what the RP was when I received them. I thought maybe $150 or so conservatively as they reminded me of the Spring 2 a bit just based on sound.

When I was told they was gonna release these for $45. No way get outta here! was my thought.

Without looking at the graph I can tell these have excellent balance. Not bass head levels of bass but has good bass fundamentals as it is using one of the better bass dynamics using titanium coated dynamic. Deep rumbly textured bass with good impact. Bass don't sound weak. Mids sound fantastic. Graphene has good mids body and texture there as well. Vocals both male and female sound superb. Nothing missing or recessed in the mids from what I can hear. There are 3 drivers doing treble duties so treble has BA clarity and detail but also using Piezos to handle them micro treble details for the ultra highs. Sure these arent the most refined listen overall but I have yet to hear anything near this price range sound this complete and have excellent dynamics. 

Stage is only average but has good sense of space with good depth and height of sound, it actually has no real weakness in the sound tuning. Not too much of a drop off from much more expensive offerings. And this is from a $45 phone is my point!


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> You guys should know by now. I am not gonna spam stuff that is not worthy of this thread. It wouldn't surprise me if these garner a thread dedicated just for them.. Well I will let you all discover them and see for yourself.
> 
> I had a sneaking suspicion these guys were proud of this one as they sent it to me via quick ship. In fact I had no idea what the RP was when I received them. I thought maybe $150 or so conservatively as they reminded me of the Spring 2 a bit just based on sound.
> 
> ...


Your excitement is indeed contagious! I'm really trying my best to hold back here after some other purchases


----------



## Dsnuts

They are a fun set to mess with. I am currently starting to write about NiceHCKs Loftys and I keep on sneaking a listen with the GK10s and you would figure a pure berllium dynamic $250 earphone would handily dispatch a $45 frankenphone out of the blue. .

Nope.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> They are a fun set to mess with. I am currently starting to write about NiceHCKs Loftys and I keep on sneaking a listen with the GK10s and you would figure a pure berllium dynamic $250 earphone would handily dispatch a $45 frankenphone out of the blue. .
> 
> Nope.


Now that you bring it into context... The struggle is real


----------



## tkddans

Dsnuts said:


> They are a fun set to mess with. I am currently starting to write about NiceHCKs Loftys and I keep on sneaking a listen with the GK10s and you would figure a pure berllium dynamic $250 earphone would handily dispatch a $45 frankenphone out of the blue. .
> 
> Nope.


Just ordered the GK10. For $45, an easy impulse buy, especially as a set to review in my new channel. I’ll post any impressions I have as well as a video about it when they arrive.

God, I have so many things to make videos on now. Gonna have to give away some stuff too!


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

Dsnuts said:


> You guys should know by now. I am not gonna spam stuff that is not worthy of this thread. It wouldn't surprise me if these garner a thread dedicated just for them.. Well I will let you all discover them and see for yourself.
> 
> I had a sneaking suspicion these guys were proud of this one as they sent it to me via quick ship. In fact I had no idea what the RP was when I received them. I thought maybe $150 or so conservatively as they reminded me of the Spring 2 a bit just based on sound.
> 
> ...


What IEM are you/are they, talking about?

Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Capo Dei Capi said:


> What IEM are you/are they, talking about?
> 
> Thanks


https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> They are a fun set to mess with. I am currently starting to write about NiceHCKs Loftys and I keep on sneaking a listen with the GK10s and you would figure a pure berllium dynamic $250 earphone would handily dispatch a $45 frankenphone out of the blue. .
> 
> Nope.



The hype train you created is packed with passengers! I just hopped on this morning, too. ChooChoo!


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh and it will only take off from there once you guys get them. Have low expectations. You all know what a good to great sounding sub $50 earphone should sound like. Should. Go into it with that expectation and see where it goes. And remember they are $45 shipped to you. 

They do need burn in. Get your best cables and tips ready and prepare yourselves.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> Oh and it will only take off from there once you guys get them. Have low expectations. You all know what a good to great sounding sub $50 earphone should sound like. Should. Go into it with that expectation and see where it goes. And remember they are $45 shipped to you.
> 
> They do need burn in. Get your best cables and tips ready and prepare yourselves.


Any tip recommendations?


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Oh and it will only take off from there once you guys get them. Have low expectations. You all know what a good to great sounding sub $50 earphone should sound like. Should. Go into it with that expectation and see where it goes. And remember they are $45 shipped to you.
> 
> They do need burn in. Get your best cables and tips ready and prepare yourselves.


Au contraire, I'll go in with high end expectations!


----------



## Dsnuts

I like wider bored tips for these as there is a lot of auditory detail going on. I don't think they are overly tip sensitive. I am currently using Azla Sendafits and epro horns. Both work great. What is more important is using tips that will seal well for your ear shape. Better the seal better the bass.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I like wider bored tips for these as there is a lot of auditory detail going on. I don't think they are overly tip sensitive. I am currently using Azla Sendafits and epro horns. Both work great. What is more important is using tips that will seal well for your ear shape. Better the seal better the bass.


My go to tips are reversed KZ Starline silicone - cheap as chips & they provide a perfect seal !


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 9, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Oh and it will only take off from there once you guys get them. Have low expectations. You all know what a good to great sounding sub $50 earphone should sound like. Should. Go into it with that expectation and see where it goes. And remember they are $45 shipped to you.
> 
> They do need burn in. Get your best cables and tips ready and prepare yourselves.


I have kept a hard set limit of $50 for an IEM this year, so for me this is TOTL 😂😂 so whenever I purchase them they'll be crème de la crème for me. Difficult to go in with low expectation. Although, the comparison benchmark for me in this price category for them would be D..T..6 and D.T.6 Pro. Now that's lowest possible benchmark for any IEM 😄


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The GK10 has been around on NBBA since its beginning, with great expectations. Im not connected to Penon, so I convince Hifigo to get them. Because I feel these have tremendous potential.

I have the graph.

As said, its been around on NBBA for at least a month...but hey.


----------



## G777

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The GK10 has been around on NBBA since its beginning, with great expectations. Im not connected to Penon, so I convince Hifigo to get them. Because I feel these have tremendous potential.
> 
> I have the graph.
> 
> As said, its been around on NBBA for at least a month...but hey.


That FR graph looks very promising. I guess I'll get one too... 🚂


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

G777 said:


> That FR graph looks very promising. I guess I'll get one too... 🚂


Yep the graph look very well balance and not a shouty fest like the NiceHCK NX7 serie which use Piezo driver hybrid way as well...
In fact, if its not better than NX7, it will not worth any hype IMO (but the graph promise better balance so)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The GK10 has been around on NBBA since its beginning, with great expectations. Im not connected to Penon, so I convince Hifigo to get them. Because I feel these have tremendous potential.
> 
> I have the graph.
> 
> As said, its been around on NBBA for at least a month...but hey.


Well I’m feeling better about my $40 expenditure, thanks man!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Every time I put the QT-9 back in my ears I realize I’ve forgotten how good they are. They are so deftly balanced that nothing in particular stands out (except maybe the extremely open soundstage), but they just do everything so well. One of the best all-rounders I’ve heard.


----------



## Ace Bee

KutuzovGambit said:


> Every time I put the QT-9 back in my ears I realize I’ve forgotten how good they are. They are so deftly balanced that nothing in particular stands out (except maybe the extremely open soundstage), but they just do everything so well. One of the best all-rounders I’ve heard.


Yeah I'm gonna get one for on the road. For sure.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Since the NX7 mk III isn't shouty at all, bringing up the first iteration of the NX7 is a tad bit unfair.  There's been two versions since the original NX7, which was a fair bit bright and hollow.


----------



## audio123

Been a while since I visited this thread. I must say the IT01X got to be the best sounding IEM in its price range. Simply sublime. Review will be completed soon.


----------



## cqtek

KutuzovGambit said:


> Every time I put the QT-9 back in my ears I realize I’ve forgotten how good they are. They are so deftly balanced that nothing in particular stands out (except maybe the extremely open soundstage), but they just do everything so well. One of the best all-rounders I’ve heard.


If you mean the Rose QT9 MK2, they are among my favourites. It's the same for me, when I go back to them I love them. 
I've talked about them a lot with our colleague @Dsnuts and he always tells me that the TANSIO MIRAI Land are the clear upgrade of the Rose. Since then, I've been saving up to buy them...


----------



## Dsnuts

audio123 said:


> Been a while since I visited this thread. I must say the IT01X got to be the best sounding IEM in its price range. Simply sublime. Review will be completed soon.





cqtek said:


> If you mean the Rose QT9 MK2, they are among my favourites. It's the same for me, when I go back to them I love them.
> I've talked about them a lot with our colleague @Dsnuts and he always tells me that the TANSIO MIRAI Land are the clear upgrade of the Rose. Since then, I've been saving up to buy them...



I hope both of you guys get the Geek Wold GK10 for reviewing.


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> I hope both of you guys get the Geek Wold GK10 for reviewing.


I hope so, but first the Reecho SG01 is on its way.


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Been a while since I visited this thread. I must say the IT01X got to be the best sounding IEM in its price range. Simply sublime. Review will be completed soon.


Comparison vs Aria ?


----------



## FSTOP

@Dsnuts   Well, just grabbed onto the caboose and ordered GK10! 

Not crazy about the shape, but your copy's faceplate in the blue looks gorgeous. Guess the faceplate will vary in texture/colors with the stabilized wood though. Sure it'll certainly sound good at that price.

Any observations on the isolation? Looks like there is at least one port hole. I'm amazed the shell is as small as it is with the number of drivers. I have fairly small ears so that's always a factor unfortunately for my choices for the better multi-driver offerings out there. Looking forward to it. 

Know it's nowhere near the price/range of LZ A7, but can you add any comparisons with A7 (my last purchase), esp. since they share piezo tweeters?


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jul 10, 2021)

cqtek said:


> If you mean the Rose QT9 MK2, they are among my favourites. It's the same for me, when I go back to them I love them.
> I've talked about them a lot with our colleague @Dsnuts and he always tells me that the TANSIO MIRAI Land are the clear upgrade of the Rose. Since then, I've been saving up to buy them...


The very same! Great IEM.

I've been interested in the Land but I just bought the Isabellae so no big purchases are in my immediate future...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 10, 2021)

You guys have my permission to tell me I am full of poo if these aren't what I am saying they are. They are an enigma. Nothing I have heard comes even remotely close to how they sound for this little money. When you consider what they sound like and how they made it work with all them drivers it is nothing short of an accomplishment. A clear statement piece if I ever heard one and it comes from a random $45 earphone.

I am gonna predict this. These will end up being the best seller this year for all earphones in the market. I know that seems to be a bold statement but I am clearly understanding the scope of just how good these things are the more I am using them. These don't compete with earphones in the sub $100 bracket they are competing with the absolute best earphones in the sub $200 bracket and based on how you guys like your tuning will easily hang with earphones in the $300 bracket.  Not to pour on any more hype than they need but. Looks be damned these are gonna catch on fire. These are exactly the type of earphones the industry needed to seriously question how expensive earphones are getting.

You don't have to spend an arm and a kidney for higher end sound. How's about $45. These seem too good to be true. They certainly come to you in a cheap little box with cheap looking accessories with a cheap cable. But wait till you hear them.  Oh and please don't judge out of the box give them a good run through at least overnight and then take a listen. You will understand.

Comparisons. Hmm Lets see.


LZ A7. Much to do with the piezo driver for the upper highs both have similar extension as that is what both are using. Trebles is not as emphasized on the GK10 so treble balancing is actually done a bit better on the GK10 don't sound as forced as it is on the A7 in comparison. The GK10 is similarly balanced vs the A7 using the monitor mode and a set of red filters. The difference here is you get BA imaging and timbre on the A7 which has a leg up technically due to the sheer number of BA drivers used for the mids but the GK10 makes up for it with a more natural tone with a hint of organic smoothness and timbre for the mids.   Mids sounds overall more natural due to the excellent graphene dynamic vs A7 mids come a bit cooler in tone and then you have that warm bass end which clearly lets you know your hearing two different drivers. The mids to bass transition for the GK10 is effortless and both drivers sound like one driver. I suppose it helps that both are dynamics but coherency for mids and bass is again more natural sounding.  A7 tonality in general sounds a bit more digital in how it is presents music a bit more rigid due to most of your music being BAs.

Bass while excellent on both sets the Titanium plated GK10 has a bit more authority for sub bass and and has a slower decay for sub bass meaning they sound more closer to real subs vs the A7 which clearly sound like earphone bass and sounds a bit tighter and cleaner but this leads to a bit of that digitalness for presentation in comparison.

A7 has more of a technical foundation to its base tunings as it should but you would figure there would be a big drop off there on the GK10. I think it will come down to preference.  GK10s is not as technical but makes up for it with more of an organic tuning and has surprising level of detail for using less technical and cheaper dynamics and BAs for the main sound .Folks that like their dynamic timbre will hear a more natural smoother tonality and to my ears sounds more musical vs the A7. These are differently tuned vs the A7 and uses off the shelf parts and drivers and to compare them with a $300 earphone is saying something.

If I was to compare something like the Tin T2 pro vs the A7 you can imagine just how much one sided that would be but not so much the GK10 which is saying something. Like I said before I just got done writing one of my larger reviews for a $450 EST50 earphone and I was so surprised to hear the GK10 right after hearing those for several weeks straight. The GK10 is not superior than something like the LZ A7 but actually sounds like a side grade more than a downgrade. Lol They have their own sound and sounds just as engaging if not more so.. That my friends is crazy for a $45 earphone.

A7 uses a very compact bean shaped housing. You can see the size comparison against the A7 here. The bottom end of the GK10 is almost similar in size to the compact A7 housing. If you can fit the A7 in your ears. You won't have any issue with the way the GK10 fit.


----------



## ian91

Dsnuts said:


> Not to pour on any more hype



Proceeds to pour on hype. Haha. I've got a set on order! Cheers for the insight and keep it coming to tide us all over to delivery!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> You guys have my permission to tell me I am full of poo if these aren't what I am saying they are. They are an enigma. Nothing I have heard comes even remotely close to how they sound for this little money. When you consider what they sound like and how they made it work with all them drivers it is nothing short of an accomplishment. A clear statement piece if I ever heard one and it comes from a random $45 earphone.
> 
> I am gonna predict this. These will end up being the best seller this year for all earphones in the market. I know that seems to be a bold statement but I am clearly understanding the scope of just how good these things are the more I am using them. These don't compete with earphones in the sub $100 bracket they are competing with the absolute best earphones in the sub $200 bracket and based on how you guys like your tuning will easily hang with earphones in the $300 bracket.  Not to pour on any more hype than they need but. Looks be damned these are gonna catch on fire. These are exactly the type of earphones the industry needed to seriously question how expensive earphones are getting.
> 
> ...


FIY: Sounds like the GS Audio GD3A beats it then.


----------



## tkddans

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY: Sounds like the GS Audio GD3A beats it then.


Hey I was trying to find their link on your database but had a hard time. I also had a hard time seeing item names (could see the brand names only).

Can you share a link to this GD3A? And what LZ product is it that appears at the top of your IEM list? I would love to check them out.

Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 10, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Hey I was trying to find their link on your database but had a hard time. I also had a hard time seeing item names (could see the brand names only).
> 
> Can you share a link to this GD3A? And what LZ product is it that appears at the top of your IEM list? I would love to check them out.
> 
> Thanks!


It doesnt look like this for you?







Here is the link to the GD3A: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002693795415.html

A7 is currently the highest ranked LZ for me. But it will get a demotion soon.


----------



## tkddans

RikudouGoku said:


> It doesnt look like this for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird! It looks different on the Sheets app on my iPhone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tkddans said:


> Weird! It looks different on the Sheets app on my iPhone.


Scroll to the left there should be a column B that has the brand name. 

I don't use IOS though..


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY: Sounds like the GS Audio GD3A beats it then.


Y’all trying to start a war here?? 😁


----------



## tkddans

RikudouGoku said:


> Scroll to the left there should be a column B that has the brand name.
> 
> I don't use IOS though..


Ah! Yes, if I swipe across on that left frozen pane, then I do see the names.


----------



## RikudouGoku

KutuzovGambit said:


> Y’all trying to start a war here?? 😁


Well, just a little teaser on how the GD3A performs.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, just a little teaser on how the GD3A performs.


I kinda expect the GD3A/B to have a TRI Starsea kind of impact around here once more reviews start popping up.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mndless said:


> I kinda expect the GD3A/B to have a TRI Starsea kind of impact around here once more reviews start popping up.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


>


True, but it does help when multiple people have them to reinforce the conclusions made in your review.


----------



## JEHL

Probably the final audio related purchase for a very long time. At least for personal use.

Kinda wanna transition into building a home theater for the time being.


----------



## Gee Simpson (Jul 10, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> It doesnt look like this for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see the Sony XBA-N3 up near the top with an S ranking, so glad I bought them after your recommendation 😊 They were exactly what you described, an upgrade to the iBasso IT00 which are great themselves.


----------



## tkddans

Gee Simpson said:


> Great to see the Sony XBA-N3 up near the top with an S ranking, so glad I bought them after your recommendation 😊


Damn my wallet.

*pace yourself Dan, pace yourself*


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gee Simpson said:


> Great to see the Sony XBA-N3 up near the top with an S ranking, so glad I bought them after your recommendation 😊 They were exactly what you described, an upgrade to the iBasso IT00 which are great themselves.


N3 sure is an epic set.


----------



## FSTOP

Dsnuts, 
Thanks so much for the excellent comparison! While I still love the A7, I do find them a bit too analytical/slightly cold sounding, and a touch harsh in the treble at times. It's really hard to get that secret sauce that blends a mixture of detail retrieval and accuracy whilst keeping an organic smoothness and musicality.... That's ultimately what I'm always  looking for in sound reproduction. I've achieved it rather successfully in some of my custom speakers, but not in the price level I can afford, or in the size of the housings that will fit my ears, for IEMs. 
Thanks again for your time and helpful insight!


----------



## Strifeff7

Yei~~~
More great budget sets always a good news,
now is the time to wait for more reviews.


----------



## Ace Bee

cqtek said:


> If you mean the Rose QT9 MK2, they are among my favourites. It's the same for me, when I go back to them I love them.
> I've talked about them a lot with our colleague @Dsnuts and he always tells me that the TANSIO MIRAI Land are the clear upgrade of the Rose. Since then, I've been saving up to buy them...


It's the other way around for me...love my Land, and since the time he has told me that QT9 MK2 is the little brother of Land, I've been saving to get the little brother for on the go.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> It's the other way around for me...love my Land, and since the time he has told me that QT9 MK2 is the little brother of Land, I've been saving to get the little brother for on the go.


The QT-9 MK2 is pretty much as small as you can get with that driver configuration. I desperately want a set, but I also have other models I'd rather purchase first.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> The QT-9 MK2 is pretty much as small as you can get with that driver configuration. I desperately want a set, but I also have other models I'd rather purchase first.


And those are? I'm intrigued.


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> And those are? I'm intrigued.


I want to get something with EST drivers before I buy more sets. I'm considering the ISN EST50 or the Mangird Xenns Up or the Theiaudio Clairvoyance. Unfortunately my disposable income has dropped to nil for the near future, so it'll be a bit before I can drop that kind of cash again.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FSTOP said:


> Dsnuts,
> Thanks so much for the excellent comparison! While I still love the A7, I do find them a bit too analytical/slightly cold sounding, and a touch harsh in the treble at times. It's really hard to get that secret sauce that blends a mixture of detail retrieval and accuracy whilst keeping an organic smoothness and musicality.... That's ultimately what I'm always  looking for in sound reproduction. I've achieved it rather successfully in some of my custom speakers, but not in the price level I can afford, or in the size of the housings that will fit my ears, for IEMs.
> Thanks again for your time and helpful insight!


Funny, I just found them BORING. The A7 was one of the great disappointments in my audio life, along with the Mofesest Trio. Both were snoozefests.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KutuzovGambit said:


> Um?


They were good for awhile, then as I got cheaper more vibrant sets as time passed, I sold them. So are we to be held to our initial impressions on all our gear? If so, we'd never sell anything would we?


----------



## 430633

It would be fairer to state how your impressions f it has changed over time, especially since it is so extreme in this case (from ultimate best>outright disappointment)


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jul 11, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I should go back and cross reference everything you've ever said about a set, and make sure you kept them and that they still stand exactly as you reviewed them then, or go ummmm?? get the hell outta here with that bs.


Sorry man, I don’t want to offend you, forgive me! I just had remembered reading you absolutely loving the A7 last year and was very surprised at how dramatically your opinion changed.


----------



## nraymond

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I should go back and cross reference everything you've ever said about a set, and make sure you kept them and that they still stand exactly as you reviewed them then, or go ummmm?? get the hell outta here with that bs.


I'd like to think each of us has some responsibility to the community when we change our opinion about something we've either praised or denigrated significantly in the past. If we don't follow up in a meaningful way, it devalues the opinions we share going forward, because what do they mean, if they can change in a way that appears arbitrary to others? And when you take a stance that it is ok to change your opinion without much explanation, and then try to normalize it, I think that has the potential to devalue the opinions shared by others here too.


----------



## mndless

nraymond said:


> I'd like to think each of us has some responsibility to the community when we change our opinion about something we've either praised or denigrated significantly in the past. If we don't follow up in a meaningful way, it devalues the opinions we share going forward, because what do they mean, if they can change in a way that appears arbitrary to others? And when you take a stance that it is ok to change your opinion without much explanation, and then try to normalize it, I think that has the potential to devalue the opinions shared by others here too.


Exactly. Changing your opinion on something is absolutely normal and should be expected. Our feelings about things change, especially as we obtain new experiences to compare them against. But it is disingenuous to those who valued @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2's  previous assessment to act as though they never held those opinions. It's basically gaslighting people. It's fine if they had said "Oh, I came to dislike them because compared to x, y, z sets it was just less exciting and seemed too detail-oriented instead of providing an exciting and dynamic sound." or whatever justification for the complete 180 on their position.


----------



## JEHL

Makes me wonder if I'm a weirdo for only buying a new IEM when current one breaks.

But at the same time I want to get the most value sound wise out of that one purchase, hence I love reading so much about audio.

I kinda wanna get the KB EAR Neon. But for my brother, rather than me.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 11, 2021)

The more I listen to the IT01X, the more confident I am to recommend this IEM to others. It is ridiculously good. I am not easily impressed by IEMs at this price range but I must say the IT01X is just phenomenal. Very easy recommendation to anyone. This is a new winner.


----------



## mndless

JEHL said:


> Makes me wonder if I'm a weirdo for only buying a new IEM when current one breaks.
> 
> But at the same time I want to get the most value sound wise out of that one purchase, hence I love reading so much about audio.
> 
> I kinda wanna get the KB EAR Neon. But for my brother, rather than me.


I just want to collect them all, but my funds are nowhere near capable of coping with that. The KBEAR Neon are an interesting choice. They seem to be tuned close to a reference tune with treble gain. I think Etymotic and Shure both have some significantly more expensive sets tuned quite similarly. I am honestly a bit curious about the performance of the GS Audio ST1, another single BA set that uses a full-range BA for everything. I'm most curious about how they tuned it to get the bass gain and that treble gain to be shaped like that.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I hope both of you guys get the Geek Wold GK10 for reviewing.


GK10 looks interesting.


Strifeff7 said:


> Comparison vs Aria ?


Aria no match at all.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> I just want to collect them all, but my funds are nowhere near capable of coping with that. The KBEAR Neon are an interesting choice. They seem to be tuned close to a reference tune with treble gain. I think Etymotic and Shure both have some significantly more expensive sets tuned quite similarly. I am honestly a bit curious about the performance of the GS Audio ST1, another single BA set that uses a full-range BA for everything. I'm most curious about how they tuned it to get the bass gain and that treble gain to be shaped like that.


Lmao your comment got me imagining Head-Fiers walking around tossing pokeballs at IEMs


----------



## 430633

audio123 said:


> GK10 looks interesting.
> 
> Aria no match at all.


Looking forward to a review with an Aria comparison! Btw, have you tried the Aria after removing the adhesive rings from their metallic hex filters?


----------



## audio123

PhoenixSong said:


> Looking forward to a review with an Aria comparison! Btw, have you tried the Aria after removing the adhesive rings from their metallic hex filters?


I am afraid I will compare to Starfield instead as I don't have a personal Aria unit. Borrowed the Aria for a couple of days from my friend and it is just too underwhelming for me to review it so I gave back to my friend. If I have a personal set, I will try the removal of the rings from filters. Cheers.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> Lmao your comment got me imagining Head-Fiers walking around tossing pokeballs at IEMs


If that were a feasible means to acquire them, I'd totally be down for it. Unfortunately, life is not so kind, so I'm tinkering around with fabric tuning filters to see if I can passively retune the GD7B for my entertainment until I can afford to buy more new sets. Seems modestly successful thus far, as I've covered the sound tubes from the mid-bass and mid BAs with some #400 filters (mostly because they were the odd ones out that the AE seller shipped in the smaller size variant, and they actually fit over the sound tube holes without blocking any of the others.) It has effectively damped them so I get some bass gain and treble gain over the mids, unlike the original near-flat tuning. I don't know if I'll leave it like that, as it does sap some of the energy from the mids, but it's nice to be able to toy around with their tuning like that


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> I am afraid I will compare to Starfield instead as I don't have a personal Aria unit. Borrowed the Aria for a couple of days from my friend and it is just too underwhelming for me to review it so I gave back to my friend. If I have a personal set, I will try the removal of the rings from filters. Cheers.


Comparison vs Starfield is also great,
can I make a request,
please include one metal song in the comparison,
thank you, 🙏


----------



## audio123

Strifeff7 said:


> Comparison vs Starfield is also great,
> can I make a request,
> please include one metal song in the comparison,
> thank you, 🙏


I normally compare using mainstream songs. Give me an example of a metal song you listen to and I will answer you here.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> The more I listen to the IT01X, the more confident I am to recommend this IEM to others. It is ridiculously good. I am not easily impressed by IEMs at this price range but I must say the IT01X is just phenomenal. Very easy recommendation to anyone. This is a new winner.


I trust your ears, so they must be something very special.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> The more I listen to the IT01X, the more confident I am to recommend this IEM to others. It is ridiculously good. I am not easily impressed by IEMs at this price range but I must say the IT01X is just phenomenal. Very easy recommendation to anyone. This is a new winner.


Cappuccino says they are bass heavy. Basshead IEM's. Is this how you perceive them? I dispelled with the IE300, even though they had a very close sound sig to my preference, because they were a bit too bass heavy for me. I like fast, nimble resolving bass, because I listen to a lot of metal, jazz, and classic rock, where I want to hear the details in the bass, but with some weight, but not THUMP THUMP THUMP. FWOOMP FWOOMP. Hip hop, electronica, and pop are not typically on the menu (though they can be depending on my mood).


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Cappuccino says they are bass heavy. Basshead IEM's. Is this how you perceive them? I dispelled with the IE300, even though they had a very close sound sig to my preference, because they were a bit too bass heavy for me. I like fast, nimble resolving bass, because I listen to a lot of metal, jazz, and classic rock, where I want to hear the details in the bass, but with some weight, but not THUMP THUMP THUMP. FWOOMP FWOOMP. Hip hop, electronica, and pop are not typically on the menu (though they can be depending on my mood).


Daccord!.....The nuances / micro details / "air" in genres like: electronica, jazz, classical, female vocals, binaural soundscapes etc....would imafo be totally subsumed by a basshead set.....


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 11, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I normally compare using mainstream songs. Give me an example of a metal song you listen to and I will answer you here.


it's a bit unusual, but I like it, 😋


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 11, 2021)

Anticipation for the GK10 is at fever pitch!


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> Daccord!.....The nuances / micro details / "air" in genres like: electronica, jazz, classical, female vocals, binaural soundscapes etc....would imafo be totally subsumed by a basshead set.....


I love a strong bass, but I definitely agree that it needs to be accurate and it can be quite challenging in single DD sets to balance a strong bass gain with clean mids and treble response. Definitely not something that shows up in a standard FR graph, unfortunately.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I trust your ears, so they must be something very special.


Thank you for the trust. I don't like to recommend bad sounding IEMs to others haha.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Cappuccino says they are bass heavy. Basshead IEM's. Is this how you perceive them? I dispelled with the IE300, even though they had a very close sound sig to my preference, because they were a bit too bass heavy for me. I like fast, nimble resolving bass, because I listen to a lot of metal, jazz, and classic rock, where I want to hear the details in the bass, but with some weight, but not THUMP THUMP THUMP. FWOOMP FWOOMP. Hip hop, electronica, and pop are not typically on the menu (though they can be depending on my mood).


I don't perceive them as basshead IEMs as they still have clear midrange albeit with slightly reduced presence and moderately bright & airy treble. Sounds very good with female pop music.


Strifeff7 said:


> it's a bit unusual, but I like it, 😋


I will let you know.


----------



## mndless (Jul 11, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> it's a bit unusual, but I like it, 😋


I can definitely agree that it's a bit unusual, but that's nothing new to my musical preferences. I'm not a particular fan of their use of vocal fry and growl, but that's nothing against the artist or genre, just my own preferences. I typically prefer the more overtly 'musical' vocals. Regardless, that track has some interesting ethereal sounds in the opening that transition swiftly into a solid drum track. Very high pace drumming with multiple time signatures. Very cool. I do like whatever the high pitch instrumentation is that comes in around 2:15 in. It adds a nice counterpoint to the baseline.

Given that metal has never really been my genre of choice, a fairly interesting song with some technical prowess behind it.

I really appreciate when people rec songs, even those outside of my usual genre preferences. You never know when a particular song will tickle your fancy and worm it's way into your list of favorite songs. It's why I try to listen to at least a small section of the songs people rec. And if they point to a favorite section to listen to for some reason, I make sure to catch that part.


----------



## JEHL

I've always wondered if sub 16mm DDs suffer membrane breakup at audible frequencies.

Apparently it's completely normal for 1" aluminum dome tweeters to breakup above 25kHz, even sub $20 ones.


----------



## mndless

JEHL said:


> I've always wondered if sub 16mm DDs suffer membrane breakup at audible frequencies.
> 
> Apparently it's completely normal for 1" aluminum dome tweeters to breakup above 25kHz, even sub $20 ones.


Yeah, I would expect that to be the case. If I remember correctly, you can effectively tune most of that breakup out with really careful enclosure designs to provide some forward resonance chamber pressure on the driver, but I don't recall the actual measures that it requires. It's a bit of an unusual thing to try to push large dome tweeters above 20kHz anyway, since they tend to localize pretty badly at that point. My favorite tweeter design if you're aiming to use a decently large diaphragm for UHF extension is the dual ring radiator silk tweeter design. Vifa made great use of those, though their actual popularity in production speakers is sadly quite low. I'd love to see someone try to adapt that driver design into something usable in IEMs, as they had fantastic dispersion and could typically safely play much lower than their dome counterparts.


----------



## Strifeff7

mndless said:


> I can definitely agree that it's a bit unusual, but that's nothing new to my musical preferences. I'm not a particular fan of their use of vocal fry and growl, but that's nothing against the artist or genre, just my own preferences. I typically prefer the more overtly 'musical' vocals. Regardless, that track has some interesting ethereal sounds in the opening that transition swiftly into a solid drum track. Very high pace drumming with multiple time signatures. Very cool. I do like whatever the high pitch instrumentation is that comes in around 2:15 in. It adds a nice counterpoint to the baseline.
> 
> Given that metal has never really been my genre of choice, a fairly interesting song with some technical prowess behind it.
> 
> I really appreciate when people rec songs, even those outside of my usual genre preferences. You never know when a particular song will tickle your fancy and worm it's way into your list of favorite songs. It's why I try to listen to at least a small section of the songs people rec. And if they point to a favorite section to listen to for some reason, I make sure to catch that part.


ooh, thank you so much,

let me introduce you to this:
*tidal/deezer














I hope you like it, 😊


----------



## JEHL

mndless said:


> Yeah, I would expect that to be the case. If I remember correctly, you can effectively tune most of that breakup out with really careful enclosure designs to provide some forward resonance chamber pressure on the driver, but I don't recall the actual measures that it requires. It's a bit of an unusual thing to try to push large dome tweeters above 20kHz anyway, since they tend to localize pretty badly at that point. My favorite tweeter design if you're aiming to use a decently large diaphragm for UHF extension is the dual ring radiator silk tweeter design. Vifa made great use of those, though their actual popularity in production speakers is sadly quite low. I'd love to see someone try to adapt that driver design into something usable in IEMs, as they had fantastic dispersion and could typically safely play much lower than their dome counterparts.


As far as my understanding goes. In loudspeaker world. You have to go at least 3 way because the midrange and tweeter would bottom out if you force them to play too low, and the woofer and the midrange would breakup and beam if forced to play too high.

I don't think IEMs face ANY of these issues whatsoever due to their size being smaller than a tweeter, while also having to pressurize an extremely small volume.

So id like to think that making a TOTL IEM should be trivial compared to a TOTL loudspeaker system... Yet somehow isn't.


----------



## mndless (Jul 11, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> ooh, thank you so much,
> 
> let me introduce you to this:
> *tidal/deezer
> ...


The shockingly deep bass of the strings in Erin, coupled with the muted cymbal crash with a nice decay and the drums sounds fantastic. The evolution to including electric guitar is nice as well. A wonderful song to chill to. I really like the string bending effect. Definitely added to my YouTube Music library for future enjoyment.

Whoops, started listening to the wrong song. Anyway, Neon Theater, the track, not the album, has some nice electric guitar in the opening with what sounds like a mild reverb effect pedal, then they overlay another with what appears to be a mild grunge effect pedal. The vocal track glitch effect is cool, especially how they use it as a transition point to allow the audio to bloom into a slightly larger dynamic range. The kick drum boom and cymbal crashes are great additions there. It sounds like it could have easily been made into a metal track with some lyrics, screaming and growling. That transition at 2:48 really caught me off guard and it was awesome. Added to the list.

Seashell has some lovely laid-back guitar that reaches quite high with some clear cymbal crashes and backing drums. The 1:34 transition is really cool, moving on to a much more active guitar solo with an effect that I don't quite recognize. The piano coming in after that is quite interesting. I'm not sure what genre to place this particular song into, but that's not a bad thing at all. The 3:12 transition was tuned a bit hot, but that's okay. I am listening to it quite loud. The 3:45 shift to the synth run to break up what was becoming a somewhat repetitive riff is a nice touch.

El Mestizo definitely starts off with a darker sound signature with more minor chords. Interesting tonal shift from the other songs. Yet another electric guitar effect I'm unfamiliar with. I like the use of damped and undamped cymbals. I count least three different cymbals being used. The bit at 2:47 seconds is pretty cool. It sounds like a chipzel song for a brief period there before they pull back in the rest of the instrumentation and reduce some of the effect strength on the guitar.

Very interesting choices.


----------



## mndless

JEHL said:


> As far as my understanding goes. In loudspeaker world. You have to go at least 3 way because the midrange and tweeter would bottom out if you force them to play too low, and the woofer and the midrange would breakup and beam if forced to play too high.
> 
> I don't think IEMs face ANY of these issues whatsoever due to their size being smaller than a tweeter, while also having to pressurize an extremely small volume.
> 
> So id like to think that making a TOTL IEM should be trivial compared to a TOTL loudspeaker system... Yet somehow isn't.


Yeah, dynamic driver implementation in IEMs is somehow a lot more challenging than you would expect. I've dug through quite a lot of the raw drivers on AE and they always seem to struggle to produce a workable full range FR, usually with an unpleasant breakup above 8kHz, though a lot of that can probably be attributed to harmonic weirdness with the measuring transducer, since it's pretty impossible to measure IEM drivers in open space like you would standard loudspeaker drivers, so you get more auditory transducer coupling compared to when you measure loudspeakers.


----------



## audio123

Here we go! Don't get impressed easily by IEMs in this price range (100-150 USD) until the IT01X. In this price range. it is exceptionally hard to find any benchmark IEMs. We all know from 150 USD, one can easily name the likes of NM2+, H40, etc. iBasso nailed it with this release. Brilliant.

*iBasso IT01X Review*


----------



## morndewey

PhoenixSong said:


> I hope you'll be more aware of what effect that 500+ Head-Fier title under your name can have on new members


I like this comment. It makes me reflect on my own audio journey vis-à-vis head fi.
I find myself in the 500+ category and readily realize most of my early comments regarding gear quality were uninformed as I was new to it all. And I don’t think I’m a whole lot better off now! But I do agree, when I was first reading/posting here, member experience, as indicated by number of posts/likes, did influence me, which I have nothing to complain about. Now that I’m jaded, I recognize the subjectivity of it all, which is not to say some members aren’t more reliable than others, in general, and in relation to my preferences. I think there is a responsibility here which people take in different ways. It’s nice to see someone calmly acknowledge that.


----------



## Nazar70 (Jul 11, 2021)

audio123 said:


> No to ruszamy! Nie daj się łatwo zaimponować IEM w tym przedziale cenowym (100-150 USD) aż do IT01X. W tym przedziale cenowym. wyjątkowo trudno jest znaleźć jakiekolwiek wzorcowe IEM. Wszyscy znamy od 150 USD, śmiało można wymienić np. NM2+, H40 itp. iBasso przybił to tym wydawnictwem. Znakomity.
> 
> *Recenzja iBasso IT01X*
> 
> [DOŁĄCZ=pełne]3914320[/DOŁĄCZ]


I really like the vocals in the IT01X - very good midrange.


----------



## audio123

Nazar70 said:


> I really like the vocals in the IT01X - very good midrange.


Agreed. I really like how IT01X has ample sub-bass presence but not overpowering the midrange and treble. This is a winner as in this price range, it is almost impossible to find that kind of balance. Highly recommended.


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Here we go! Don't get impressed easily by IEMs in this price range (100-150 USD) until the IT01X. In this price range. it is exceptionally hard to find any benchmark IEMs. We all know from 150 USD, one can easily name the likes of NM2+, H40, etc. iBasso nailed it with this release. Brilliant.
> 
> *iBasso IT01X Review*


great review, 👍
such an enjoyable read


----------



## 430633

Uh oh, only after a few days of watching these threads and I already have a list :

Pioneer SE-CH9T (old IEM I never got the chance to try)

Whizzer HE03AL

NiceHCK Lofty

KBear Aurora

iBasso IT01X

Reecho SG01 & SG03

Geek Wold GK10

GS Audio GD3A &GD3B


----------



## joe

{Mod note: cleaned up some off-topic and argumentative posts. )


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> Uh oh, only after a few days of watching these threads and I already have a list :
> 
> Pioneer SE-CH9T (old IEM I never got the chance to try)
> 
> ...


the list will continue to grow...


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> the list will continue to grow...


Not if I stop looking! 

Problem is I want to continue looking for reasons to shorten it though (alas for the irony )


----------



## PhonoPhi

audio123 said:


> The more I listen to the IT01X, the more confident I am to recommend this IEM to others. It is ridiculously good. I am not easily impressed by IEMs at this price range but I must say the IT01X is just phenomenal. Very easy recommendation to anyone. This is a new winner.


Could you please share with us 2-3 examples of your reviews where you were "not easily impressed". It will be really instructive in this case and overall context of reviewing.


----------



## audio123

PhonoPhi said:


> Could you please share with us 2-3 examples of your reviews where you were "not easily impressed". It will be really instructive in this case and overall context of reviewing.


I don't bother reviewing IEMs that I don't like. I only write for those who trust my judgement and not you. Please stop finding trouble. I believe there are quite a number of audiophiles who benefitted from my recommendations.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 11, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I don't bother reviewing IEMs that I don't like. I only write for those who trust my judgement and not you. Please stop finding trouble. I believe there are quite a number of audiophiles who benefitted from my recommendations.


That what I expected to hear, and then every new IEM is surely better than the older ones, a well-lubricated business of "unbiased opinions" 

P. S. Love your "finding trouble", but please kindly do not tell me "to stop"!


----------



## tkddans

Man this thread is so spicy


----------



## activatorfly

tkddans said:


> Man this thread is so spicy


It's "cookin" !! 🫕


----------



## tkddans

But hey guys, we’re all just trying to enjoy audio and share with one another. At least there’s always that. Even when we disagree with what someone else is saying or how they’re choosing to compare/review.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 11, 2021)

Our thread here has been edited and shut down and moderated and ridiculed and the subject of a lot of viewership throughout the years. The only thing I ask of all you guys is that we keep it civil and that we don't do personal attacks on each other. Folks that post their views and reviews on headfi and here on the discovery thread are just letting all of us know what sounds good for them. I realized a long time ago that there needed to be a thread like the discovery thread as there was no threads based on cheaper IEMs and new stuff that folks would overlook since it was mostly "budget fi". I would like to think we all are growing together in this ever growing hobby of ours and our thread here should help or not help. Sorry for everyone's wallets here. Lol.

I know we all have varying degrees of experience in the hobby and have different styles and personalities when it comes to posting on a social site like this but this is where we gather to tell each other what is good and what is bad and more importantly learn from each others experiences. There are so many great insights from so many members here we are all in the same boat here and it is all about the discovery and there will be much more to come.


----------



## chickenmoon

I've got an IT01X and I don't think it's not a too good IEM overall, certainly not a "sublime" one at any rate.

iBasso made a thread for the IT01, IT01s and IT00 but not for this one.  It's a low-key release for good reason IMHO, they're too flawed.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 11, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I've got an IT01X and I don't think it's not a too good IEM overall, certainly not a "sublime" one at any rate.
> 
> iBasso made a thread for the IT01, IT01s and IT00 but not for this one.  It's a low-key release for good reason IMHO, they're too flawed.


Can you name a better IEM in its price range in your opinion. I have experience with many TOTL IEMs hence IEMs in this price range hardly impress me until I came across IT01X. Cheers.


----------



## chickenmoon

audio123 said:


> Can you name a better IEM in its price range in your opinion. I have experience with many TOTL IEMs hence IEMs in this price range hardly impress me until I came across IT01X. Cheers.



I picked the IT01X earlier and well, I like them even less than when I initially received them. I think they are tonally flawed, somewhat sounding disjointed and overall unpleasant. Initially I only objected to the exaggerated upper treble spike and found it to be a deal breaker but today it's the whole tonality that sounded off to me.

They might be more technical but I certainly prefer the Starfield or even the Tanya over them tonally. T5 is a good one at this price point currently IMHO though not everybody agrees with this.

I had been listening to the Lofty the previous days and before that to the Turii, Illumination, Jasper, Tanya and T5.


----------



## RikudouGoku

The long awaited review is finally done, GS Audio GD3A: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews#review-26253

Rank: S

Budget-king for us consumers, the Apocalypse for the competition.


Star rating changes due to the Apocalypse:

IEMBeforeAfterAudiosense DT1004.5/53.5/5Audiosense DT2004.5/54/5Blon BL-014/53.5/5Blon BL-054/53/5BQEYZ Spring 24.5/52.5/5Dunu DM-4803.5/52/5Dunu EST1125/54.5/5Dunu Zen4/53.5/5Fiio FD55/54/5Fiio FH35/54/5Fiio FH5s3.5/51.5/5Final Audio E20003.5/52.5/5Final Audio E30004.5/54/5Final Audio F31002/51/5Hisenior T24/52.5/5Ibasso IT004.5/52.5/5ISN D103.5/51.5/5Jade Audio EA33.5/53/5KBEAR KS23.5/53/5Kinera Freya3/51/5LZ A75/54/5Shozy Form 1.14.5/53/5Shuoer Tape4.5/54/5Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 pro2.5/52/5ThieAudio Voyager 34.0/51.5/5


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> The long awaited review is finally done, GS Audio GD3A: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews#review-26253
> 
> Rank: S
> 
> ...


I'm very very very tempted to buy. Could you or smb else make a comparison between  Gd7b and this? 

Btw is there any other place that we can order from GS Audio except AE?


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I'm very very very tempted to buy. Could you or smb else make a comparison between  Gd7b and this?
> 
> Btw is there any other place that we can order from GS Audio except AE?


Only got the GD3A and the GD11.

And as far as I know, its only on AE.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 11, 2021)

So the other IEM I got at the same time as the GK10 as you guys can tell the GK10 pretty much stole any thunder from a very good Reecho SG-01
Reecho is a surprising up n coming newer manufacturer. I know only a handful of models I have heard from the maker. SG-03 is still to this date the Sub $100 sub bass king. SG-01 uses a graphene 10mm dynamic for the sound and these for the price of $40 is supposed to be their intro model.

Believe me these don't sound intro anything. These are straight up excellent sounding IEMs for an intro level price. These to me sound much better tuned vs Tin T2 plus. Not as splashy of treble with a more even balance of sound across the spectrum. In fact I do believe these are the best balanced Reecho made earphones to date.

The value of these earphones are clearly evident for several reasons but here is a big surprise. These come with some outstanding tips. The type of tips you would actually pay the price just to buy for your collection. They come with a set of silicones that are very identical to Azla sendafit short tips.

Compared to the TIn T2+. Tin Hifi has a tendency to favor treble enhancements to make their earphones sound more "hi fi" but end up sounding a bit artificial in the process. Especially when compered to the SG-01 more natural even handed balanced sound signature.

SG-01 don't need to have this type of treble influence in the tuning as I can tell the driver just resolves better. Better mids and bass focus and overall a more evenhanded balancing vs the T2plus treble skew. Of course this will depend on a persons sound sensibilities in how they like their tuning. There is more mid treble influence on the tuning of the T2+

SG-01 has more body and fullness with a much more airier sound in general. Is better balanced and sounds like a higher tier of earphone vs the T2 plus relatively thinner body of sound. There is an ambient air to the sound of the SG-01 that the T2plus just don't have. It sounds much more dry and thin in comparison. It looses out to the SG-01 on sheer dynamics and naturalism. SG-01 has better timbre, sounds way more natural and most importantly much more musical. Vocals have better projection, texture with much better depth to the over all sound. Treble is not as splashy sounding and actually fall in line better than the Tin2 plus which you can tell is overall tonality is influenced by the treble enhanced tuning.

Bass is not really comparable here as graphene does bass here which sounds much better textured good impact deeper reaching and presence to the sound and while the subbass is not like the specialist like the SG-03. Bass is most definitely satisfactory and is again more comparable to much more expensive sets in the sub $100 range for bass. I think the best aspect of the SG-01 is that they have all parts of the sound in equal footing vs one part of the sound having more of an influence over other parts of the tuning.

It is simply a much better sounding earphone overall and I never thought the T2 plus was necessarily a bad sounding unit but it is clearly trying to be a phone that it isn't. The SG-01 is comfortable in what it does with a much more natural tone and timbre ability maximizing what graphene sound can do for the price range. While these might not be the ground breaking sound of the GK10 these definitely hold their own and has arguably a much better build than the all plastic build of the GK10.

So the recent NiceHCK Loftys come with a thicker 4 cored higher end 6N OCC copper cable. So happens to match up extremely well with the SG-01 even better than on the Loftys. So I have been using that cable on here. Loftys could use a bit of silver in the cable but that is a minor oversight I mention in my review of them.

Overall SG-01 is a success and while these are their cheapest model, they certainly dont sound like their cheapest model. These sound just as good as their more expensive SG-03 in fact is better balanced of the two models and at almost half the price of the SG-03.. Get yourself a set if you need an affordable great sounding unit and don't want a heart shaped earphone in your ears.


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> I picked the IT01X earlier and well, I like them even less than when I initially received them. I think they are tonally flawed, somewhat sounding disjointed and overall unpleasant. Initially I only objected to the exaggerated upper treble spike and found it to be a deal breaker but today it's the whole tonality that sounded off to me.
> 
> They might be more technical but I certainly prefer the Starfield or even the Tanya over them tonally. T5 is a good one at this price point currently IMHO though not everybody agrees with this.
> 
> I had been listening to the Lofty the previous days and before that to the Turii, Illumination, Jasper, Tanya and T5.


Understood. Thanks for your explanation. For me, I find the IT01X provides a more exciting and detailed listen than the Starfield which is sluggish in comparison. Honestly, can't see Starfield sounding better for mainstream pop music. Of course, we are all entitled to our own opinion. Cheers.


----------



## tkddans

Dsnuts said:


> So the other IEM I got at the same time as the GK10 as you guys can tell the GK10 pretty much stole any thunder from a very good Reecho SG-01
> Reecho is a surprising up n coming newer manufacturer. I know only a handful of models I have heard from the maker. SG-03 is still to this date the Sub $100 sub bass king. SG-01 uses a graphene 10mm dynamic for the sound and these for the price of $40 is supposed to be their intro model.
> 
> Believe me these don't sound intro anything. These are straight up excellent sounding IEMs for an intro level price. These to me sound much better tuned vs Tin T2 plus. Not as splashy of treble with a more even balance of sound across the spectrum. In fact I do believe these are the best balanced Reecho made earphones to date.
> ...


For under $40 with free shipping? You got a deal! I ordered a pair and will leave impressions.


----------



## Nazar70

chickenmoon said:


> I picked the IT01X earlier and well, I like them even less than when I initially received them. I think they are tonally flawed, somewhat sounding disjointed and overall unpleasant. Initially I only objected to the exaggerated upper treble spike and found it to be a deal breaker but today it's the whole tonality that sounded off to me.
> 
> They might be more technical but I certainly prefer the Starfield or even the Tanya over them tonally. T5 is a good one at this price point currently IMHO though not everybody agrees with this.
> 
> I had been listening to the Lofty the previous days and before that to the Turii, Illumination, Jasper, Tanya and T5.


I don't know why but I get the impression that the IT01X you have is defective. "Excessively high treble" ?? In IT01x??? Well, rather not. You can argue that the tonality of the Tanya is better, but I would never put these iems side by side. OK - I have been on HF for a short time but I have listened to some headphones/iems in my life and for the first time I encounter such a different opinion on the same model. Something is not right here  
PS I will agree that these iems will not suit everyone.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> So the other IEM I got at the same time as the GK10 as you guys can tell the GK10 pretty much stole any thunder from a very good Reecho SG-01
> Reecho is a surprising up n coming newer manufacturer. I know only a handful of models I have heard from the maker. SG-03 is still to this date the Sub $100 sub bass king. SG-01 uses a graphene 10mm dynamic for the sound and these for the price of $40 is supposed to be their intro model.
> 
> Believe me these don't sound intro anything. These are straight up excellent sounding IEMs for an intro level price. These to me sound much better tuned vs Tin T2 plus. Not as splashy of treble with a more even balance of sound across the spectrum. In fact I do believe these are the best balanced Reecho made earphones to date.
> ...


It was in my basket when I was shopping during summer sale but I pulled the trigger for s..f.. Iem, the one with Knowles ba + dd. I regret a bit that I didn't add this guy. 

Recently, with the new surprising gems coming, I understand that this is my favorite thread among the others. It simply reflects its name and leading me to know different brands, especially the not well-known ones. I love the excitement of getting a set of IEM with competitive pricing...


----------



## chickenmoon

Nazar70 said:


> I don't know why but I get the impression that the IT01X you have is defective. "Excessively high treble" ?? In IT01x??? Well, rather not. You can argue that the tonality of the Tanya is better, but I would never put these iems side by side. OK - I have been on HF for a short time but I have listened to some headphones/iems in my life and for the first time I encounter such a different opinion on the same model. Something is not right here
> PS I will agree that these iems will not suit everyone.



There is a IMHO too pronounced spike at something like 12kHz which makes things like gunshots, breaking glass and anything that has harmonics at that frequency sound really bad. That was the deal breaker for me initially with these.


----------



## Dsnuts

brsdrgn said:


> It was in my basket when I was shopping during summer sale but I pulled the trigger for s..f.. Iem, the one with Knowles ba + dd. I regret a bit that I didn't add this guy.
> 
> Recently, with the new surprising gems coming, I understand that this is my favorite thread among the others. It simply reflects its name and leading me to know different brands, especially the not well-known ones. I love the excitement of getting a set of IEM with competitive pricing...



It is just astounding to me just how good some of these newer offerings are. $40 for the SG-01 is a straight up bargain for the sound it has. One of the great things about our hobby is. These Chinese manufacturers are trying to outdo each other. Their only real competition is from other competing Chinese brands but it is such stiff competition. We are getting $100 plus level sound in sub $50 earphones which shows the advancements in the level of earphone these guys are offering at the budget level. 

Graphene if you guys have never owned a graphene based earphone has superior resolving ability vs your standard plastic dynamics. It is a carbon based IEM like CNTs and while these aren't new to the scene. It all comes down to how they are tuned and designed.

For $40 your getting a complete package too with a great set of tips. It is an easy recommend and one folks will not regret giving a try.


----------



## laleeee

RikudouGoku said:


> The long awaited review is finally done, GS Audio GD3A: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews#review-26253
> 
> Rank: S
> 
> ...


"Star rating changes due to the Apocalypse"
What is the Apocalypse ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

laleeee said:


> "Star rating changes due to the Apocalypse"
> What is the Apocalypse ?


The GD3A


----------



## tkddans

Man I’m just review hungry. I ordered the GD3A.
Thanks everyone for your insights!


----------



## laleeee

RikudouGoku said:


> The GD3A


Its really an Apocalypse, bass-weak and almost don't have nozzle horrible fit


----------



## RikudouGoku

laleeee said:


> Its really an Apocalypse, bass-weak and almost don't have nozzle horrible fit


Its certainly not bass-weak and fit is great.


----------



## tkddans

It’s like….we all have different ears and opinions! Haha

I’m excited to see how they feel/sound for me even more now. Some people’s audio trash really are others’ treasures.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tkddans said:


> It’s like….we all have different ears and opinions! Haha
> 
> I’m excited to see how they feel/sound for me even more now. Some people’s audio trash really are others’ treasures.


I think I am the only one with the GD3A though...


----------



## mndless

laleeee said:


> Its really an Apocalypse, bass-weak and almost don't have nozzle horrible fit


The dynamic drivers from GS Audio arent bass weak and their shells are quite comfortable in my opinion, even with my relatively small ears. I will certainly concede that their nozzles can be a bit short, but you can always opt to spend the $10 to get the metal nozzle variant instead. The resin seems fine to me, though.

It seems like you're just trying to be intentionally confrontational.


----------



## laleeee

RikudouGoku said:


> Its certainly not bass-weak and fit is great.


I read this in a Facebook group but it reminds me of the Thie L3 what i sent back because they dont fit in my 👂


----------



## mndless

laleeee said:


> I read this in a Facebook group but it reminds me of the Thie L3 what i sent back because they dont fit in my 👂


Best I can guess is that they were still in the process of burning in their set, as the DD that GS Audio uses absolutely requires at least 12 hours of burn-in before it sounds right. I think the shell that GS audio uses is slightly narrower, top to bottom, compared to the Thieaudio Legacy 3, but I haven't had the opportunity to try out the L3 myself, so I can't make any real blanket assessments about their fitment.


----------



## laleeee

mndless said:


> The dynamic drivers from GS Audio arent bass weak and their shells are quite comfortable in my opinion, even with my relatively small ears. I will certainly concede that their nozzles can be a bit short, but you can always opt to spend the $10 to get the metal nozzle variant instead. The resin seems fine to me, though.
> 
> It seems like you're just trying to be intentionally confrontational.


all the gs audio products can be ordered with a metal nozzle as well ?


----------



## 430633

If a proper fit is not established due to the shallow nozzles, it will not be surprising for it to light in the bass as there wouldn't be a seal


----------



## mndless

laleeee said:


> all the gs audio products can be ordered with a metal nozzle as well ?


According to the reps from GS, it's just a special request and comes with a $10 surcharge if they have to adapt the original shell to accept the metal nozzle. Several of their sets already make use of the metal nozzle, such as the GD2, ST1, GT2 and all of the new SE line appear to use the metal nozzle by default. I just haven't felt the need to do so in my case. The set of GD7B I have fit me just fine even with the stock eartips that sit quite close to flush with the end of the nozzle. If I wanted them to insert more deeply, the Spinfit CP500 are a good alternative to the stock tips for increasing their insertion depth.


----------



## JEHL

Mofasest Trio, DUNU EST112, Thieaudio Excalibur/Oracle, ISN EST50, Moondrop Variations.

Is $500ish some kind of sweetspot for EST tribrids?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> Mofasest Trio, DUNU EST112, Thieaudio Excalibur/Oracle, ISN EST50, Moondrop Variations.
> 
> Is $500ish some kind of sweetspot for EST tribrids?


Yep, and so far not worth it.


----------



## Dsnuts

My take on the Loftys. These are so close to being something special but as they are just a bit of that upper treble is missing from the tuning. They went conservative on this one and it is a damn shame. Otherwise they sound great. https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/11533212_thumb.jpg


----------



## JEHL

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep, and so far not worth it.


That'll be a sourspot though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> My take on the Loftys. These are so close to being something special but as they are just a bit of that upper treble is missing from the tuning. They went conservative on this one and it is a damn shame. Otherwise they sound great. https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/11533212_thumb.jpg


Thanks man. Not picking them up. That's not my preference.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JEHL said:


> That'll be a sourspot though.


It's not that they are bad. on the contrary. it's just for the ones i've own or tired, they've been too conservative with the treble, like the Lofty. It's like these tuners are scared to offend the treble sensitive folks. WHO CARES?! Those folks are in the minority. Give us some extended trebles likes the MT300, but more refined all around, with better soundstage and imaging, and you got KONG!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 11, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's not that they are bad. on the contrary. it's just for the ones i've own or tired, they've been too conservative with the treble, like the Lofty. It's like these tuners are scared to offend the treble sensitive folks. WHO CARES?! Those folks are in the minority. Give us some extended trebles likes the MT300, but more refined all around, with better soundstage and imaging, and you got KONG!


Sell off a few things. Go for the LANDs it is exactly what your looking for. Could be your end game earphones. 

NiceHCKs own 8 core pure silver cables does wonders to clean up the sound of the Loftys. Highly suggest using some pure silver for this one. To be clear Their litz pro 8 core pure silver does not give more treble emphasis but it tightens up the sound vs their stock copper cable which makes the sound more cleaner in general vs adding a warm copper cable on top of a warmish tuning. Lol..

This is the problem with NiceHCK. They make awesome products but add cables that goes opposite of what they should have included.  They did that with their F3, their first NX7 and DB3 on and on. I bet their pure silver cable is cheaper than the cable they included with the Lofty. I might have to suggest this to Jim. It is a much better match with the Lofty.


----------



## G777

mndless said:


> I just want to collect them all, but my funds are nowhere near capable of coping with that. The KBEAR Neon are an interesting choice. They seem to be tuned close to a reference tune with treble gain. I think Etymotic and Shure both have some significantly more expensive sets tuned quite similarly. I am honestly a bit curious about the performance of the GS Audio ST1, another single BA set that uses a full-range BA for everything. I'm most curious about how they tuned it to get the bass gain and that treble gain to be shaped like that.


I think that’s the graph for the SD5. The colour is different from the rest of the graphics on the ST1 item description.


----------



## mndless

G777 said:


> I think that’s the graph for the SD5. The colour is different from the rest of the graphics on the ST1 item description.


Maybe? I grabbed it from the listing for the ST1, so hopefully it's the right graph even if the color isn't aqua.


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep, and so far not worth it.


The Excalibur and ISN EST50 are of particular interest to me, but I don't require a lot of treble, so the more conservative treble gain on those sets doesn't put me off of them. Depends on what comes out before I can comfortably drop a load of cash on a set with electret drivers. I really like the graphs of those two, but I also would like the number of BA drivers that GS Audio crammed into the SE11, so I may just spend the extra and see if they can tune them like the EST50 or the Xenns Up from Mangird. All those extra BAs really help improve separation and layering, so It's hard to overlook that...


----------



## JEHL

mndless said:


> The Excalibur and ISN EST50 are of particular interest to me, but I don't require a lot of treble, so the more conservative treble gain on those sets doesn't put me off of them. Depends on what comes out before I can comfortably drop a load of cash on a set with electret drivers. I really like the graphs of those two, but I also would like the number of BA drivers that GS Audio crammed into the SE11, so I may just spend the extra and see if they can tune them like the EST50 or the Xenns Up from Mangird. All those extra BAs really help improve separation and layering, so It's hard to overlook that...


Meanwhile I'm so tired of V-shape I don't think I'll ever go back to it. Not in a very long time at least.

... Also has anyone graphed the EST50 then?


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> The long awaited review is finally done, GS Audio GD3A: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews#review-26253
> 
> Rank: S
> 
> ...


If the GD3A is the Apocalypse I hope the GD3B will be the Big Bang


----------



## audio123 (Jul 12, 2021)

Nazar70 said:


> I don't know why but I get the impression that the IT01X you have is defective. "Excessively high treble" ?? In IT01x??? Well, rather not. You can argue that the tonality of the Tanya is better, but I would never put these iems side by side. OK - I have been on HF for a short time but I have listened to some headphones/iems in my life and for the first time I encounter such a different opinion on the same model. Something is not right here
> PS I will agree that these iems will not suit everyone.


This is precisely why we need more opinions. I'm on the side where I really like IT01X a lot and most of my previous recommendations hit a home run. When one has experience with TOTL IEMs, it's extremely easy to discern what's good or bad.


----------



## Darkeye999H

RikudouGoku said:


> The long awaited review is finally done, GS Audio GD3A: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews#review-26253
> 
> Rank: S
> 
> ...


omg GD3A beats LZ A7 😱


----------



## Darkeye999H

Dsnuts said:


> Sell off a few things. Go for the LANDs it is exactly what your looking for. Could be your end game earphones.
> 
> NiceHCKs own 8 core pure silver cables does wonders to clean up the sound of the Loftys. Highly suggest using some pure silver for this one. To be clear Their litz pro 8 core pure silver does not give more treble emphasis but it tightens up the sound vs their stock copper cable which makes the sound more cleaner in general vs adding a warm copper cable on top of a warmish tuning. Lol..
> 
> This is the problem with NiceHCK. They make awesome products but add cables that goes opposite of what they should have included.  They did that with their F3, their first NX7 and DB3 on and on. I bet their pure silver cable is cheaper than the cable they included with the Lofty. I might have to suggest this to Jim. It is a much better match with the Lofty.


What about graphene cables?


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's not that they are bad. on the contrary. it's just for the ones i've own or tired, they've been too conservative with the treble, like the Lofty. It's like these tuners are scared to offend the treble sensitive folks. WHO CARES?! Those folks are in the minority. Give us some extended trebles likes the MT300, but more refined all around, with better soundstage and imaging, and you got KONG!


You totally need the TSMR LAND. Believe me, they didn't skimp out on the highs. There's sparkle, there's shimmer, there's brilliance - everything in spades!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> You totally need the TSMR LAND. Believe me, they didn't skimp out on the highs. There's sparkle, there's shimmer, there's brilliance - everything in spades!


How's the mids, bass resolution, and imaging?


----------



## Dsnuts

JEHL said:


> Meanwhile I'm so tired of V-shape I don't think I'll ever go back to it. Not in a very long time at least.
> 
> ... Also has anyone graphed the EST50 then?


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How's the mids, bass resolution, and imaging?


Bass is pretty hard hitting with very good depth, and yet it has got good speed so that nothing lingers longers than necessary. It provides you with a full-bodied bass which doesn't muddy anything. And textures very well reproduced, notes are very well defined.
Mids are slightly recessed, and is neutral with a hint of coolness. The sound profile is U shaped. Notes are again quit well and clearly defined, crisp, has a slight edge, airy and very well separated. Female vocals gets preference over male vocals here, but I wasn't much dissatisfied with male vocals also.
Imaging is quite good. The stage is proper 3-dimensional and expanded equally in all 3 direction. Each instrument and vocal jas their very own distinctly defined position in the open headspace it creates.

I hope I answered your questions.


----------



## brsdrgn

Babies are arriving. I ordered them during the summer sale.


----------



## 430633

brsdrgn said:


> Babies are arriving. I ordered them during the summer sale.


Ooh I'm really interested in the Summer! The Aria might require light modding before sounding its best (from the Moondrop thread)


----------



## tkddans

PhoenixSong said:


> Ooh I'm really interested in the Summer! The Aria might require light modding before sounding its best (from the Moondrop thread)





brsdrgn said:


> Babies are arriving. I ordered them during the summer sale.


Would love to know what you think on first impressions when you can.

Any links you could provide to their sites? Or just naming what they all are for us? I’ll look them up and look at prices.


----------



## brsdrgn

PhoenixSong said:


> Ooh I'm really interested in the Summer! The Aria might require light modding before sounding its best (from the Moondrop thread)


Thank you for the recommendation. I'll try.


----------



## 430633 (Jul 12, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Would love to know what you think on first impressions when you can.
> 
> Any links you could provide to their sites? Or just naming what they all are for us? I’ll look them up and look at prices.


https://hifigo.com/products/moondrop-aria-2?_pos=3&_sid=2f0c1bd37&_ss=r
https://hifigo.com/products/nicehck...-earphone-monitor?_pos=8&_sid=562a69851&_ss=r
https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-s...n-ear-monitor-iem?_pos=2&_sid=2fb2c1432&_ss=r

Left to right: Moondrop Aria, NiceHCK DB3, BQEYZ Summer

*Edit: They are available elsewhere but I just used the site that has all 3 of them for reference


----------



## tkddans

PhoenixSong said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/moondrop-aria-2?_pos=3&_sid=2f0c1bd37&_ss=r
> https://hifigo.com/products/nicehck...-earphone-monitor?_pos=8&_sid=562a69851&_ss=r
> https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-s...n-ear-monitor-iem?_pos=2&_sid=2fb2c1432&_ss=r
> 
> ...


Cool! I may get the cheaper ones if they turn out good. Maybe the Summer if they have glowing praise. Excited to see what you think!


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 12, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Would love to know what you think on first impressions when you can.
> 
> Any links you could provide to their sites? Or just naming what they all are for us? I’ll look them up and look at prices.






From left to right :
NiceHCK Db3, BQEYZ Summer, S..F.. DT9, and Moondrop Aria.







OOTB, I love how Aria sounds and I understand why so many positive reviews are there. My first IEMs from Moondrop and I'll definitely keep them in my collection. Such sweet sounding IEMs with good tonality and technicality. The overall tonality ia very close to what I want to hear. The timbre is also very good. Very good job with a single DD.

The packaging is nice but I didn't like the included accessories. I don't care about it though. Knowing that Aria is very close to Starfield(people were finding the Starfield very close to KXXS), I care how it sounds and the price is great. Great to make a decent entry to the Moondrop world. Stock cable is mediocre and I've changed it to to NiceHCK 4n litz pure silver cable. It sounds much better, clear. The built is great, feels solid. Fit is also great. The isolation is average.

The bass was muddy a little bit, lacked the rumble but I see the recommendation from the Moondrop(it's written in manual) that it might require about for 100 hours to burn-in so that liquid crystal diaphragm opens up. So, I expected it to get better, after six hours of burn-in it already started to open up. Not the basshead level but very beautiful presentation. Aria shines on bass and overall tonality IMHO.

Mids are slightly recessed but really slightly. Sometimes sounding thin but I find no problem with it at all. Male and female vocals sound equal to me.

Treble is good. Resolution is better than I expected and giving good amount of detail. If you pay attention, you hear the detail but it's not analytical sounding. I can listen to music for hours with these...

Soundstage is good for the price but not sth that outstanding. Imaging is ok.









It took a while to get used to the Summer's tonality that digs in with the details of both ends with recessed mids. We're good friends now. Especially, after I understood what to expect from the guys and what to listen to. I know that the character of Summer is not similar to the main Bqeyz IEMs such as Spring1 and Spring2. These are fun sounding IEMs but might be tiring after some time. This might not be for everyone I'm definitely sure about it. Three driver(dd+ba+piezo) implementation for a cheaper price.

The accessories are good. I really like the cable they included. I checked them and compared closely with Pure Silver cables I ordered from NiceHCK and can't distinguish the difference honestly...





The built is weird. I'm scared to drop these guys, feels a little cheap, and very light. Fit and isolation is okay.

I'd like to mention first what stands out the most which is its scene that distributes quite wide with good amount of depth and height. Imaging is also good.

The bass is strong, rumbles very well. Not the bass head level but this might be the transition set of IEMs that will definitely satisfy those looking for it.

Mids are recessed, on the background. It leaves the scene to the emphasized bass and treble. I like male vocals but female is a bit too much IMHO.

Treble comes with a good resolution as there's a piezo driver dealing with them. It extends very well and there's quite air in the presentation.









S..f... Dt9.

DD+knowles ba implementation with ridiculously cheap price tag(22$).

Well, I didn't expect anything much from these and I even ordered them without the cable(there are other options). Came in case with two sets of tips. That's all. The built is good. Very small metalic shell. The connector is mmcx and I used the cable came with lz a7. One side was a bit loose but doesn't feel bad.

OOTB, welcome back my old friend, sibilance... That piercing sibilance that I remember from my first Audio Technica IEMs. It's too much bright that it's piercing my ear. I feel like the implementation of knowles drives is not done well. I'll give it some time either for a brain or for a real burn in...

The dd handles a good job and the bass is strong. Hits hard with a good rumble.

Mids and higs are problematic. The female vocals are piercing. Thin and metalic sounding. The details are given well for the price range but the timbre...  I see we have a problem between 8—10khz that it needs to be tamed.

Edit : I ordered Aria and Summer from their official sellers on AE.

Dt9 :
https://a.aliexpress.com/_u9w6zP

Cables and db3 are ordered from NiceHCK audio store on AE.


----------



## 430633

brsdrgn said:


> From left to right :
> NiceHCK Db3, BQEYZ Summer, S..F.. DT9, and Moondrop Aria.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup the Aria is surprisingly cable-sensitive. Glad you enjoy them! They are my first IEMs from Moondrop as well 

For soundstage and imaging I think removing the clear adhesive rings from behind the metallic hexagonal filters is necessary. I'm using it this way with BGVP A07 tips, and with this configuration the technicalities are improved tremendously, but it does get slightly thin mids and brightness in the upper mids-low treble with SPC cables, while having better mids but becoming a little too trebly with pure silver cables. After asking around I've ordered copper cables with advice from @Dsnuts , hope they will manage to break out of the deadlock


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2021)

So what was interesting last night I was chatting with PheonixSong and had the SG-01 next to the Loftys.  I did a quick comparison between them and I was very surrpised but SG-01 has a more complete sound since it has good treble performance vs the Loftys conservative angle on treble. Ya a $40 earphone beating out a beryllium $250 earphone in treble. You would figure since it is considered budget fi that it would just fail against the Loftys but it was very eye opening that this little eaprhone had an overall more complete tuning.

The SG-01 passed my treble tests not so much the Loftys. I am a bit disappointed with the Lofty tuning it is so close to being so good. Where they make ground on the SG-01 is thier mids and bass performance but not by the large margin in price difference.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

brsdrgn said:


> S..f... Dt9.
> 
> DD+knowles ba implementation with ridiculously cheap price tag(22$).
> 
> ...


S..F.. and sibilance always go hand in hand. Primary reason why I didn't pull the trigger on D..T..9


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 12, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> So what was interesting last night I was chatting with PheonixSong and had the SG-01 next to the Loftys.  I did a quick comparison between them and I was very surrpised but SG-01 has a more complete sound since it has good treble performance vs the Loftys conservative angle on treble. Ya a $40 earphone beating out a beryllium $250 earphone in treble. You would figure since it is considered budget fi that it would just fail against the Loftys but it was very eye opening that this little eaprhone had an overall more complete tuning.
> 
> The SG-01 passed my treble tests not so much the Loftys. I am a bit disappointed with the Lofty tuning it is so close to being so good. Where they make ground on the SG-01 is thier mids and bass performance but not by the large margin in price difference.


This makes things interesting. I guess next month I'll have to get them over GK10 to initiate my planned budget single DD showdown. 😁


----------



## Dsnuts

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> This makes things interesting. I guess next month's I'll have to get them over GK10 to initiate my planned budget single DD showdown. 😁


SG-01s are gonna be popular. They sound great, I didn't realize just how good they were as I have been paying too much attention to the GK10s. SG-01 is vestly superior to the T2 plus and just about any other budget fi stuff I have heard in the past in that price range. 

I will have to post a pic with the Lofty and the SG-01 next to each other as the build on both of them are identical even a very similar color. Both using CNC machined metal for housing.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 12, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> The SG-01 passed my treble tests not so much the Loftys. I am a bit disappointed with the Lofty tuning it is so close to being so good. Where they make ground on the SG-01 is thier mids and bass performance but not by the large margin in price difference.


That should be the Nice HCK motto. "So close to being so good". They always seem to have that one thing to irk you about.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> SG-01s are gonna be popular. They sound great, I didn't realize just how good they were as I have been paying too much attention to the GK10s. SG-01 is vestly superior to the T2 plus and just about any other budget fi stuff I have heard in the past in that price range.
> 
> I will have to post a pic with the Lofty and the SG-01 next to each other as the build on both of them are identical even a very similar color. Both using CNC machined metal for housing.


That's what intrigues me as a self-proclaimed DD fan. I'm intending to compare them to similar priced DDs that are arguably ruling the sub $50 segment like HZSOUND Heart Mirror, Blon BL03, Tin Hifi T2 Plus etc.


----------



## 430633

jant71 said:


> That should be the Nice HCK motto. "So close to being so good". They always seem to have that one thing to irk you about.


Nice Half-Crowned Kings?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 12, 2021)

It is what happens when they rely on an OEM to make their earphones for them. The sound design is dependent on someone else doing the tuning. They have all the necessary means to make awesome sounding stuff but what I don't get is why they consistently pair certain types of cables that goes against the tuning the earphones have.

For example. Why would you use a 6N OCC warm copper cable on a warmish smooth tuning of the Loftys.  They did the exact same thing for their F3 tribrids which had a rather larger treble spike causing everything to sound bright and then they add a silver coated cable that accentuated that treble spike making it 2X worse.

I really like NiceHCK folks and what they do. They are try hard team and one of the best vendors on all of aliexpress. BUT they need an actual design pro on their staff.

Some things they make are awesome but some stuff. I scratch my head.


----------



## chickenmoon

FWIW, I'm enjoying the Lofty a lot.  I think it's very pleasantly tuned, quite forward sounding but very cohesive and "organic" type of sound.


----------



## Dsnuts

It is a smooth listen I also enjoy. You can certainly tell the resolving ability of that driver they are using. It is just a shame about the upper treble roll off though. Otherwise they sound great.


----------



## Dsnuts

The Loftys are for folks that love their organic rich sound. That is what Beryllium drivers do. My Luna has one of the best organic tones for all of my earphones I own. Loftys for the price they are asking is still a compelling earphone. Folks that are easily treble fatigued will especially love the Loftys. 

For folks like @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 Fogetaboutit.


----------



## tkddans (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like Aria may have a hype train coming.
*toot toot*

DMS says he thought they cost $500.



Just ordered a set after now seeing it recommended here and there. I’ll have impressions to share too when they arrive. Jeez…I have so many IEM’s coming….





(More rankings here. YouTube channel videos of impressions incoming…here)


----------



## mndless

tkddans said:


> Looks like Aria may have a hype train coming.
> *toot toot*
> 
> DMS says he thought they cost $500.
> ...



I'm very interested in your comparison between the GS Audio GD3A and the Mangird Tea, since the Tea kinda swept in like a storm and gained quite the following. It would be interesting to see how the GD3A compares given the price difference. You'll definitely be dragging out all of your sources to burn in this interesting collection all at once.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tons of new releases after CIHE: https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404658200439029860


----------



## tkddans

RikudouGoku said:


> Tons of new releases after CIHE: https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404658200439029860


Ahhh damn


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 12, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> Yup the Aria is surprisingly cable-sensitive. Glad you enjoy them! They are my first IEMs from Moondrop as well
> 
> For soundstage and imaging I think removing the clear adhesive rings from behind the metallic hexagonal filters is necessary. I'm using it this way with BGVP A07 tips, and with this configuration the technicalities are improved tremendously, but it does get slightly thin mids and brightness in the upper mids-low treble with SPC cables, while having better mids but becoming a little too trebly with pure silver cables. After asking around I've ordered copper cables with advice from @Dsnuts , hope they will manage to break out of the deadlock


You're right. I removed the clear adhesive behind the metalic filter and it sounds more clear. Imaging got better.

I was going through my cables and finally found the perfect match for Aria. Kbear 5n upocc occ cable.






Aria sounds much better now. The scene also got deeper. I will stick with Aria for some time before jumping into Summer.

Edit: I should also note that I have driver flex on the right side. Even though I'm using foam tips and not putting pressure on them, I still hear this weird clicking driver flex. I'll try ignore it. I'll try...


----------



## tkddans

brsdrgn said:


> You're right. I removed the clear adhesive behind the metalic filter and it sounds more clear. Imaging got better.
> 
> I was going through my cables and finally found the perfect match for Aria. Kbear 5n upocc occ cable.
> 
> ...


Could you please help me find that? I found kbear 4n, but not 5n. With the Aria coming, I would love to try out your recommendation.

oh and look what came in guys…


----------



## brsdrgn

tkddans said:


> Could you please help me find that? I found kbear 4n, but not 5n. With the Aria coming, I would love to try out your recommendation.
> 
> oh and look what came in guys…


This one :
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uHmlSt

I should note that I didn't buy from that seller. The price is good though. Please also keep in mind that that this cable is heavy a little bit and quite thick.


----------



## tkddans

brsdrgn said:


> This one :
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_uHmlSt
> 
> I should note that I didn't buy from that seller. The price is good though. Please also keep in mind that that this cable is heavy a little bit and quite thick.


Yea, great price it looks like, compared to the original retail anyway.

I got the 2 pin, 2.5 mm termination for potential balanced listening.


----------



## 430633

brsdrgn said:


> You're right. I removed the clear adhesive behind the metalic filter and it sounds more clear. Imaging got better.
> 
> I was going through my cables and finally found the perfect match for Aria. Kbear 5n upocc occ cable.
> 
> ...


Omg that's the cable I ordered!!


----------



## 430633

Shame about the driver flex though, some units reported having them


----------



## JEHL

Somewhat related to the some previous posts... 

No way I deserve my current title while I only own the BLON BL-03 with some AZLA Sednaearfit and a Koss KSC75 with a Parts Express mini headband mod. 

I don't exactly plan to get a new IEM for myself as previously stated until the BL-03 is either lost or ceases working.

That being said my cousing said he needs new earbuds. MAY need inline microphone in it.

My sister also lost her MPOW Flame 2 so I suppose I can recommend her a wireless replacement.


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> Could you please help me find that? I found kbear 4n, but not 5n. With the Aria coming, I would love to try out your recommendation.
> 
> oh and look what came in guys…


Would be interesting to hear a new Aria vs Starfield comparison


----------



## 430633

brsdrgn said:


> This one :
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_uHmlSt
> 
> I should note that I didn't buy from that seller. The price is good though. Please also keep in mind that that this cable is heavy a little bit and quite thick.


I bought mine from this seller, will probably update if it's legit when it arrives since it is about half the cost of the others


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Looks like Aria may have a hype train coming.
> *toot toot*
> 
> DMS says he thought they cost $500.
> ...





tkddans said:


> Looks like Aria may have a hype train coming.
> *toot toot*
> 
> DMS says he thought they cost $500.
> ...



If you liked Aria’s bass, Moondrop Variations has Aria’s LCP driver bass without any dumper filters that’s causing a loss of speed and clarity on Aria👍  Removing Aria’s dumper filter (outer layer) would improve the speed and clarity too.

Mangird Tea with stock cable is limited in diffusion field, resulting flat imaging too.

Looking forward for cross review👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 12, 2021)

CCZ Plume (4BA+1DD), incoming in two weeks👍 Available from Amazon USA.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 13, 2021)

So I got asked what is the difference in sound vs the SG-01 and the GK10.

SG-01 has more upper mid and lower treble emphasis to my ears vs the extremely well balanced GK10. This is not a bad thing as the sense of clarity for the SG-01 done tastefully and is also very well balanced relative to the rest of the signature. There is a slight female vocal lift for the SG-01 meaning without even seeing the graph on the SG-01 I am gonna guess roughly 10dbs of pinna gain. SG-01s is a single graphene dynamic but one that is tuned to optimize the driver to its fullest. Coherence is optimal and I will say is more fluent in how the sound is presented vs the multi driver GK10. Your really getting a well tuned earphone here with good clarity, surprisingly great imaging and even though the earphones are compact and is using a fairly smaller shell it has a very good well rounded stage. Granted the stage for both earphones are about average you can clearly pick out parts of sound that is supposed to be there with the SG-01. Both the SG-01 and the GK10 are not overly emphasized in any one region but how both portray its sound signatures is a bit different. SG-01 being a single dynamic you get the obvious benefits of single dynamic coherence and a seamless transition of the three zones of sound I can also argue its treble performance sound a bit more natural in tone and ability vs the GK10. Don't know if you guys have ever heard Piezo treble but it does sound a bit thinner in note vs your standard BA or EST treble. It isn't a deal breaker since it actually has a very well extended treble end that mimics much higher end trebles with excellent sparkle and surprising detail coming from the GK10 something your not going to get too much of done correctly on budget fi offerings.

GK10 is using every single driver it has to full advantage here also for each part of the sound portions it is representing. It does have the upper hand on the SG-01 in sheer dimensionality and is more technical. This is the advantage of using multiple types of drivers. While the SG-01 has to use more pinna gain in order for that better clarity to the sound the GK10 just simply represents each portion of the sound more effortlessly. With lesser pinna gain for the GK10 and also seem to have a bit more in the way of lower mids vs the GK10. Treble is presented a bit differently the GK10 has the better treble extension but the SG-01 has a bit more in the way of emphasis for the main parts of the trebles.

The GK10 is tuned more for western enthusiasts vs the SG-01 more for eastern enthusiasts. You guys realize for less than $100 you can actually get both and have a serious 1 2 punch for excellent budget fi. I spent $100 recently on a set of Ikko CTU-01 cables and some Spiral dot+++ tips. Lol.
 and 

OR



Oh wait it isn't exactly $100. Actually these two masterclass budget fi earphones would be $15 less at $85.

Bass for both sets really are excellent but as you can guess the GK10 uses its largest dynamic driver plated in Titanium coating to do that bass. This being said. SG-01 is no weak sauce for bass in fact its sub bass performance is very excellent. GK10 has a bit more authority in the bass regions but the SG-01 bass quality like the rest of the sound is very surprising for what it can do. Pick your poison graphene bass or titanium bass. Both will rumble with authority with very good definition for bass.

You really cant go wrong with either or to be completely honest. This pic shown,  I purposefully switched out cables just to see how they are on the other phones cables I am using. I decided I like it better the other way around. SG-01 has good clarity so a warmer copper cable benefits its tuning it is the NiceHCK Lofty cables actually. The SPC White crane here suits the GK10 better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> S..F.. and sibilance always go hand in hand. Primary reason why I didn't pull the trigger on D..T..9


The MT300 doesn't have sibilance, but yes, old SFR's did.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> That should be the Nice HCK motto. "So close to being so good". They always seem to have that one thing to irk you about.


In my case, soundstage and imaging.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> So I got asked what is the difference in sound vs the SG-01 and the GK10.
> 
> SG-01 has more upper mid and lower treble emphasis to my ears vs the extremely well balanced GK10. This is not a bad thing as the sense of clarity for the SG-01 done tastefully and is also very well balanced relative to the rest of the signature. There is a slight female vocal lift for the SG-01 meaning without even seeing the graph on the SG-01 I am gonna guess roughly 10dbs of pinna gain. SG-01s is a single graphene dynamic but one that is tuned to optimize the driver to its fullest. Coherence is optimal and I will say is more fluent in how the sound is presented vs the multi driver GK10. Your really getting a well tuned earphone here with good clarity, surprisingly great imaging and even though the earphones are compact and is using a fairly smaller shell it has a very good well rounded stage. Granted the stage for both earphones are about average you can clearly pick out parts of sound that is supposed to be there with the SG-01. Both the SG-01 and the GK10 are not overly emphasized in any one region but how both portray its sound signatures is a bit different. SG-01 being a single dynamic you get the obvious benefits of single dynamic coherence and a seamless transition of the three zones of sound I can also argue its treble performance sound a bit more natural in tone and ability vs the GK10. Don't know if you guys have ever heard Piezo treble but it does sound a bit thinner in note vs your standard BA or EST treble. It isn't a deal breaker since it actually has a very well extended treble end that mimics much higher end trebles with excellent sparkle and surprising detail coming from the GK10 something your not going to get too much of done correctly on budget fi offerings.
> 
> ...


Which one is more transparent, more airy, and has better stage & more 3D imaging?


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> So I got asked what is the difference in sound vs the SG-01 and the GK10.
> 
> SG-01 has more upper mid and lower treble emphasis to my ears vs the extremely well balanced GK10. This is not a bad thing as the sense of clarity for the SG-01 done tastefully and is also very well balanced relative to the rest of the signature. There is a slight female vocal lift for the SG-01 meaning without even seeing the graph on the SG-01 I am gonna guess roughly 10dbs of pinna gain. SG-01s is a single graphene dynamic but one that is tuned to optimize the driver to its fullest. Coherence is optimal and I will say is more fluent in how the sound is presented vs the multi driver GK10. Your really getting a well tuned earphone here with good clarity, surprisingly great imaging and even though the earphones are compact and is using a fairly smaller shell it has a very good well rounded stage. Granted the stage for both earphones are about average you can clearly pick out parts of sound that is supposed to be there with the SG-01. Both the SG-01 and the GK10 are not overly emphasized in any one region but how both portray its sound signatures is a bit different. SG-01 being a single dynamic you get the obvious benefits of single dynamic coherence and a seamless transition of the three zones of sound I can also argue its treble performance sound a bit more natural in tone and ability vs the GK10. Don't know if you guys have ever heard Piezo treble but it does sound a bit thinner in note vs your standard BA or EST treble. It isn't a deal breaker since it actually has a very well extended treble end that mimics much higher end trebles with excellent sparkle and surprising detail coming from the GK10 something your not going to get too much of done correctly on budget fi offerings.
> 
> ...


Any changes with burn in?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Hidizs Mermaid MS2 IEM has no more secrets for @Aerosphere . Find out all about this $89 USD hybrid IEM, now on HFN!
https://www.headfonia.com/hidizs-ms2-review/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The MT300 doesn't have sibilance, but yes, old SFR's did.


Probably that's because of new EST driver they're using. But all their budget (<$50) variants have that annoying sibilance


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


>


Nice to see the comparison graphs. I'll steer well clear of both of them. That treble gain would absolutely murder my ears. I'm sure there are plenty of treble-lovers out there who would find them quite suitable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 13, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Which one is more transparent, more airy, and has better stage & more 3D imaging?


GK10 but the SG-01 has a better sense of clairity due to more upper mid presentation. Stage is roughly very similar actually between the two otherwise the GK10 is the more technical earphone. SG-01 sounds a touch more airy for mids but the GK10 sounds more airy for trebles .

 For you ace I would get the GK10. I think your gonna appreciate how they sound especilly for the little money.



PhoenixSong said:


> Any changes with burn in?


GK10 sounds a bit rough out of the box especially the treble area sounds a bit brittle. Sound kinda fills out after some run in.
SG-01 sounds more smoother more fluid after some time.

I got word GK10s are flying off the shelves. Lol!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 13, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


>


Thanks! Ah…NM2+ Type…….🥺 it hurts with pure-bery driver’s timbre.
I have NM2+ and my impression is that was not my cup of tea.


----------



## RikudouGoku

GS Audio GD11 review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd11.25281/reviews#review-26262

Rank: D+


....praying this is their worst iem....


----------



## tkddans

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd11.25281/reviews#review-26262
> 
> Rank: D+
> 
> ...


Oh! You would think for all the drivers and cost it would be at LEAST a B. Sad


----------



## RikudouGoku

tkddans said:


> Oh! You would think for all the drivers and cost it would be at LEAST a B. Sad


With EQ it does get a B....

But the GD3A is still leagues ahead even with EQ on the GD11.....


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> With EQ it does get a B....
> 
> But the GD3A is still leagues ahead even with EQ on the GD11.....



Well one can argue that a flagship or higher end model that needs EQ or mods to salvage the tuning shouldn't deserve the "flagship" title


----------



## 430633

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd11.25281/reviews#review-26262
> 
> Rank: D+
> 
> ...


Yikes this is unexpected after your review of their GD3A. My confidence in their GD3B is wavering


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Well one can argue that a flagship or higher end model that needs EQ or mods to salvage the tuning shouldn't deserve the "flagship" title


Nothing about it is flagship worthy to me....




PhoenixSong said:


> Yikes this is unexpected after your review of their GD3A. My confidence in their GD3B is wavering


Its 50/50 so far for me.


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd11.25281/reviews#review-26262
> 
> Rank: D+
> 
> ...


I was gonna buy gt12 but I see that I need hold on for a while. 

I'll wait for more reviews...


----------



## InvisibleInk (Jul 13, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> GS Audio GD11 review done: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd11.25281/reviews#review-26262
> 
> Rank: D+
> 
> ...


Hype train wreck! At least not many passengers on this one yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I was gonna buy gt12 but I see that I need hold on for a while.
> 
> I'll wait for more reviews...


Well, Vortex likes the GT12:


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> GK10 but the SG-01 has a better sense of clairity due to more upper mid presentation. Stage is roughly very similar actually between the two otherwise the GK10 is the more technical earphone. SG-01 sounds a touch more airy for mids but the GK10 sounds more airy for trebles .
> 
> For you ace I would get the GK10. I think your gonna appreciate how they sound especilly for the little money.
> 
> ...


I think I'll get the GK10 Pro when released. Currently will target the QT9 Mk2.


----------



## Gee Simpson

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The MT300 doesn't have sibilance, but yes, old SFR's did.



I did get slight sibilance with my pair. I sold them, they weren't for me, not my preferred sound sig.


----------



## ChrisOc

Gee Simpson said:


> I did get slight sibilance with my pair. I sold them, they weren't for me, not my preferred sound sig.


Out of curiosity, what is your preferred sound signature?


----------



## Kris77 (Jul 13, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> You're right. I removed the clear adhesive behind the metalic filter and it sounds more clear. Imaging got better.
> 
> I was going through my cables and finally found the perfect match for Aria. Kbear 5n upocc occ cable.
> 
> ...


Mine Aria with KBEAR Warmth cable:
Something went wrong, pictures below


----------



## Kris77 (Jul 13, 2021)

Mine Aria with KBEAR Warmth cable:


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> GK10 but the SG-01 has a better sense of clairity due to more upper mid presentation. Stage is roughly very similar actually between the two otherwise the GK10 is the more technical earphone. SG-01 sounds a touch more airy for mids but the GK10 sounds more airy for trebles .
> 
> For you ace I would get the GK10. I think your gonna appreciate how they sound especilly for the little money.
> 
> ...


I just realised the drivers of the SG01 are mentioned to be "graphene composite", which is interesting as it seems to suggest different materials being utilised in different zones/layers of the driver (unless the graphene is somehow interwoven with the other material)


----------



## 430633

Kris77 said:


>


The colour scheme is a great match!


----------



## JEHL

Do you think a 12mm DD with low max excursion would be a way to provide tight bass... Albeit at the expense of a rather large housing?


----------



## 430633

JEHL said:


> Do you think a 12mm DD with low max excursion would be a way to provide tight bass... Albeit at the expense of a rather large housing?


For myself I think 12mm isn't necessary for tight extended bass. I've heard smaller drivers/diaphragms capable of producing that


----------



## JEHL

PhoenixSong said:


> For myself I think 12mm isn't necessary for tight extended bass. I've heard smaller drivers/diaphragms capable of producing that


I can't help but remember the 64 Audio Nio's bass performance from its 9mm DD. Where it seems to be quite often cited to have excellent subbass but somewhat wobbly mid/upper bass.

But I assume it's not the diameter's fault then?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> So I got asked what is the difference in sound vs the SG-01 and the GK10.
> 
> SG-01 has more upper mid and lower treble emphasis to my ears vs the extremely well balanced GK10. This is not a bad thing as the sense of clarity for the SG-01 done tastefully and is also very well balanced relative to the rest of the signature. There is a slight female vocal lift for the SG-01 meaning without even seeing the graph on the SG-01 I am gonna guess roughly 10dbs of pinna gain. SG-01s is a single graphene dynamic but one that is tuned to optimize the driver to its fullest. Coherence is optimal and I will say is more fluent in how the sound is presented vs the multi driver GK10. Your really getting a well tuned earphone here with good clarity, surprisingly great imaging and even though the earphones are compact and is using a fairly smaller shell it has a very good well rounded stage. Granted the stage for both earphones are about average you can clearly pick out parts of sound that is supposed to be there with the SG-01. Both the SG-01 and the GK10 are not overly emphasized in any one region but how both portray its sound signatures is a bit different. SG-01 being a single dynamic you get the obvious benefits of single dynamic coherence and a seamless transition of the three zones of sound I can also argue its treble performance sound a bit more natural in tone and ability vs the GK10. Don't know if you guys have ever heard Piezo treble but it does sound a bit thinner in note vs your standard BA or EST treble. It isn't a deal breaker since it actually has a very well extended treble end that mimics much higher end trebles with excellent sparkle and surprising detail coming from the GK10 something your not going to get too much of done correctly on budget fi offerings.
> 
> ...


I am anxious to see graphs for both of these (I know there was a screenshot of the GK10 shared earlier, but it was too blurry for me to read it properly).


----------



## snapandslide (Jul 13, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## dw1narso

JEHL said:


> Do you think a 12mm DD with low max excursion would be a way to provide tight bass... Albeit at the expense of a rather large housing?


in speaker world, big speaker sound big and small speaker sound small... 
it's not just about the depth of the bass but the grandness of the overall sound, physics still play role...

small woofer try to get volume displacement by throw longer/further the diaphragm excursion, more difficult motor design to stay linear..
big woofer could get the same volume displacement with much lesser excursion, simpler motor would do..

... is the smaller DD driver such in earphone follow the same treat? I don't know... maybe?


----------



## 430633 (Jul 14, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> in speaker world, big speaker sound big and small speaker sound small...
> it's not just about the depth of the bass but the grandness of the overall sound, physics still play role...
> 
> small woofer try to get volume displacement by throw longer/further the diaphragm excursion, more difficult motor design to stay linear..
> ...


The demands placed on the driver are quite different, due to extra isolation granted by IEMs, a small enclosure encompassing the IEM housing and the listener's ear canals which increases bass pressure and extension, as well as the significantly shorter distance to the eardrums, which does not require as high SPL levels to be perceived as appropriate listening levels at the listener's position due to energy lost


----------



## 430633

Also, in comparison to headphones there is relatively less need for oversized drivers/diaphragms as the sound is not captured by the outer ear (incoming reflections being captured at different angles etc). Different driver/diaphragm designs experience break up at different levels of torture too. However, I believe there is still a general minimal requirement about its size due to the constraints of physics; unsure of where it lies though (unlike in microphones where it has been explained and agreed upon)


----------



## tkddans

Hey guys sorry not to tell you earlier here, along with my post elsewhere in the Legacy Series thread. I got the Legacy 2 just this afternoon! At $100, it was a must try for the interested reviewers have been having, like BGGAR.

In short, the Legacy is really enjoyable for me at first listen!

If you want to hear my thoughts, see the Legacy Series thread.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> Also, in comparison to headphones there is relatively less need for oversized drivers/diaphragms as the sound is not captured by the outer ear (incoming reflections being captured at different angles etc). Different driver/diaphragm designs experience break up at different levels of torture too. However, I believe there is still a general minimal requirement about its size due to the constraints of physics; unsure of where it lies though (unlike in microphones where it has been explained and agreed upon)


I don't think it was necessarily due to the physical requirements of the driver diaphragm size, but it does seem that the accepted driver size is 10mm or larger for sub-bass to mids performance in a hybrid configuration and 8mm or smaller for mids to treble performance in a multi-DD configuration. High excursion drivers are challenging to maintain any significant agility in, as it can be difficult to design a magnet structure and voice coil in such a small package that can generate a strong enough flux to net you that excursion when you're using a driver with significant mechanical spring force, so you'd be looking to use a driver with a more flexible surround with less mechanical spring force and rely primarily on electrical spring force to pull the driver back to its nominal state. You tend to lose agility and "texture" when you go this route, but it can result in incredibly deep bass with a very "warm", "smooth", "honeyed" quality to it. When you opt for a driver with comparatively low mechanical spring force, then the role that the enclosure design plays is more pronounced, but still not as noticeable as in actual loudspeaker designs, since a lot of the theories and calculations don't scale accurately down to that form factor.

Basically, if you want to use an incredibly stiff driver to give you strong bass performance, you want it to be as large as you can fit in the shell. It gets more complicated, of course, since the larger driver can typically produce higher volume output in the higher frequency range than you ideally want, so you've got to tune it well or cross it over with other complementary drivers.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> For myself I think 12mm isn't necessary for tight extended bass. I've heard smaller drivers/diaphragms capable of producing that


have you by chance heard the Dunu Titan 6? I think it's got a 14mm beryllium coated dynamic, but I don't think I've seen any reviews of it floating around.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> have you by chance heard the Dunu Titan 6? I think it's got a 14mm beryllium coated dynamic, but I don't think I've seen any reviews of it floating around.


I have heard the Titan 1 and Fiio EX1, EX1 gen 2 and F5, but not the Titan 6 although I was really interested in it. Reason was the graphs from this site https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/dunu-titan-6.php#gsc.tab=0 compared to other IEMs I was eyeing as well


----------



## 430633

It doesn't look like it will be a major improvement over the F5 which cost significantly less that I have. Its frequency response is a little risky, it has significant driver impulse ringing, the step response isn't as nice as the F5's and it still has terrible resonance issues which show up in the QSD/CSD of its right driver. The mismatch with its left driver (which performs better) doesn't exactly instill confidence either


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> I have heard the Titan 1 and Fiio EX1, EX1 gen 2 and F5, but not the Titan 6 although I was really interested in it. Reason was the graphs from this site https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/dunu-titan-6.php#gsc.tab=0 compared to other IEMs I was eyeing as well


It looks like @CK Moustache did a review of them a while back and didn't find their performance to be worthwhile, mostly because the driver wasn't ideally suited for treble performance or it just wasn't tuned properly for that application. It does look like a strong contender if the rear chamber is ported to act as a sub-bass and bass driver in a hybrid config. I think the Dunu EST112 uses a larger driver that they based off what they learned with the Titan 6. Though I have heard some complaints that the EST112 could stand to have more texture in its sub-bass and bass performance, so maybe they ended up making the driver too large or the diaphragm too heavy with the two-sided beryllium coating. I don't really know, and I can't fit them in my ears anyway, so there's no point in me considering purchasing them, even if their cable is excellent.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> It looks like @CK Moustache did a review of them a while back and didn't find their performance to be worthwhile, mostly because the driver wasn't ideally suited for treble performance or it just wasn't tuned properly for that application. It does look like a strong contender if the rear chamber is ported to act as a sub-bass and bass driver in a hybrid config. I think the Dunu EST112 uses a larger driver that they based off what they learned with the Titan 6. Though I have heard some complaints that the EST112 could stand to have more texture in its sub-bass and bass performance, so maybe they ended up making the driver too large or the diaphragm too heavy with the two-sided beryllium coating. I don't really know, and I can't fit them in my ears anyway, so there's no point in me considering purchasing them, even if their cable is excellent.


From experience, generally for IEMs there is little reason to look back unless you are after a specific, particular sound signature that you already know of and want. In the past few years they have improved so much, my IEMs which were considered good from around 2012 are mostly unlistenable now


----------



## JEHL

I wonder what happens at 5kHz on the otherwise excellent MDR-EX1000 as well.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> From experience, generally for IEMs there is little reason to look back unless you are after a specific, particular sound signature that you already know of and want. In the past few years they have improved so much, my IEMs which were considered good from around 2012 are mostly unlistenable now


That does certainly seem to be the case. The only ones that seem particularly worthwhile might be some of the Sony XBA series, but even then, the newer models are objectively superior and the old ones aren't so cheap on the resale market that it's worth choosing them instead.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> That does certainly seem to be the case. The only ones that seem particularly worthwhile might be some of the Sony XBA series, but even then, the newer models are objectively superior and the old ones aren't so cheap on the resale market that it's worth choosing them instead.


By the XBA series, do you mean the XBA-1, 2, 3 and 4?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Wait wait wait..so which is it? Are the Lofty's treble impaired or are they treble monsters. They can't be both ways. I owned the NM2+, and those were godsmacked with treble, to the point where those offended even my very treble toleration. So either the graphs are full of s--t on the Lofty's, or the reviews are full of s--t. Again, it can't go both ways, folks.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> By the XBA series, do you mean the XBA-1, 2, 3 and 4?


The H2 and H3 have decent graphs, but the A2 and A3, the A3 in particular, are just better. But then there's the N3, whose graph just looks more pleasant than any of them. I wish they were more affordable, because I may have purchased them before getting my GS Audio GD7B, and I'm hard pressed to want a side-grade.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 14, 2021)

mndless said:


> The H2 and H3 have decent graphs, but the A2 and A3, the A3 in particular, are just better. But then there's the N3, whose graph just looks more pleasant than any of them. I wish they were more affordable, because I may have purchased them before getting my GS Audio GD7B, and I'm hard pressed to want a side-grade.


the H3 was a bass cannon. The A3 was not a bass cannon (but still had amble bass without the veil) but the detail retrieval and resolution were just average. Quite underwhelming, and coming from the H3, I was so excited to get them for my birthday. I now have the XBA300, and with balanced output, they are very good, and they are quite good through 3.5mm, BUT I warn treble sensitives to avoid, as they do possess very BA type highs in extension and timbre.


----------



## mndless

InvisibleInk said:


> Hype train wreck! At least not many passengers on this one yet.


Not to mention they do have quite the variety, their graphs are at least close to accurate, and you can gauge how much risk you're accepting with how the BAs will sound by whether or not they name the brand and series of drivers they're using. If they don't name them, they're probably Bellsing, and you run a greater risk of encountering that annoying BA timbre. Bellsing drivers _can _sound fantastic, but it's much less of a guarantee compared to Sonion or Knowles.


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the H3 was a bass cannon. The A3 was not a bass cannon (but still had amble bass without the veil) but the detail retrieval and resolution were just average. Quite underwhelming, and coming from the H3, I was so excited to get them for my birthday. I now have the XBA300, and with balanced output, they are very good, and they are quite good through 3.5mm, BUT I warn treble sensitives to avoid, as they do possess very BA type highs in extension and timbre.






The A3 seems to have a teeny bit more bass and they've leveled out some of the lower treble dips with some elevation to the treble extension.



I, of course, love the significant bass gains that the N3 made over the H3, and the treble is much less peaky, which is also fantastic. The treble extension seems quite significant as well.


----------



## G777

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Wait wait wait..so which is it? Are the Lofty's treble impaired or are they treble monsters. They can't be both ways. I owned the NM2+, and those were godsmacked with treble, to the point where those offended even my very treble toleration. So either the graphs are full of s--t on the Lofty's, or the reviews are full of s--t. Again, it can't go both ways, folks.


The graphs show that they have a lot of lower treble (3kHz~5kHz) but a big scoop after that in the mid-treble. The peak at 4.2 kHz is probably triggering many people’s treble sensitivity while the drop-off afterwards likely leads to a lack of sparkle and possibly air.


----------



## Strifeff7

G777 said:


> The graphs show that they have a lot of lower treble (3kHz~5kHz) but a big scoop after that in the mid-treble. The peak at 4.2 kHz is probably triggering many people’s treble sensitivity while the drop-off afterwards likely leads to a lack of sparkle and possibly air.


That graph tuning is... interesting...


----------



## mndless

Strifeff7 said:


> That graph tuning is... interesting...


Well, there are a lot of people who like the NF NM2, so I guess there's a market for everything. Everyone has different ears, after all. I'm just glad they sent out review samples so I wouldn't be tempted to purchase one and be disappointed, since that graph is quite frightening to me.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 14, 2021)

mndless said:


> Well, there are a lot of people who like the NF NM2, so I guess there's a market for everything. Everyone has different ears, after all. I'm just glad they sent out review samples so I wouldn't be tempted to purchase one and be disappointed, since that graph is quite frightening to me.


Agreed, their tuning is based on this kind of songs, soft mellow female voice,
need a forward upper mid tuning to shine,
and there are already a plenty amount of bass present in the mix itself,
so they lower the bass tuning on the tranduser,


----------



## chickenmoon

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Wait wait wait..so which is it? Are the Lofty's treble impaired or are they treble monsters. They can't be both ways. I owned the NM2+, and those were godsmacked with treble, to the point where those offended even my very treble toleration. So either the graphs are full of s--t on the Lofty's, or the reviews are full of s--t. Again, it can't go both ways, folks.



Lofty is upper-mids forward but is not fatiguing. Graphs show that NM2+ has a lot more treble than Lofty. When you switch between the two, they don't strike you as similar sounding at all.  I can listen only to specific, darker, music genres with the NM2+ but anything goes with the Lofty.  Lofty is much closer in overall tonality to the Astrotec Volans than it is to the NM2+ as Volans and Lofty are both non-fatiguing upper-mid forward sets whereas NM2+ is a bright set.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 14, 2021)

GK......on the way !!.....whoo whoo - the train keeps on rollin' !!!


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


>


Looks like these IEMs are tuned for Asian Pop music where they need that shimmer in upper mids. Many would find them bright or fatiguing especially the treble sensitive folks.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


>



You seem damn interested by the Lofty with all these graphs comparos you pull. Is this the newer HE03 AL or the older HE03? Asking because I have the latter and, although I've not listened to it in a very long time, I don't seem to remember it sounding anywhere close to the Lofty. It felt very bland sounding and boring, something the Lofty certainly isn't.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> You seem damn interested by the Lofty with all these graphs comparos you pull. Is this the newer HE03 AL or the older HE03? Asking because I have the latter and, although I've not listened to it in a very long time, I don't seem to remember it sounding anywhere close to the Lofty. It felt very bland sounding and boring, something the Lofty certainly isn't.


No idea which HE03 it is (assuming it is the newer version though).

Only reason I even bother looking at the Lofty is due to its claim of being a "pure beryllium" iem.


----------



## chickenmoon

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Looks like these IEMs are tuned for Asian Pop music where they need that shimmer in upper mids. Many would find them bright or fatiguing especially the treble sensitive folks.



One may think so on viewing graphs or even initial listen but the fact is that, as with the Astrotec Volans, I can listen to them at rather high volume for long periods of time without any fatigue surprisingly and no residual ear ringing either when I stop listening, YMMV.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> No idea which HE03 it is (assuming it is the newer version though).
> 
> Only reason I even bother looking at the Lofty is due to its claim of being a "pure beryllium" iem.



Well, if you're wondering whether they could be some giant killer dynamic technically because they supposedly sport  pure Be drivers, you can rest assured they aren't. 

The only earphone I have that I regard as a true TOTL is the Turii and the Lofty doesn't even remotely touch it but I think the Lofty is a very nice single dynamic set at its price point so far.


----------



## CK Moustache (Jul 14, 2021)

mndless said:


> It looks like @CK Moustache did a review of them a while back and didn't find their performance to be worthwhile, mostly because the driver wasn't ideally suited for treble performance or it just wasn't tuned properly for that application. It does look like a strong contender if the rear chamber is ported to act as a sub-bass and bass driver in a hybrid config. I think the Dunu EST112 uses a larger driver that they based off what they learned with the Titan 6. Though I have heard some complaints that the EST112 could stand to have more texture in its sub-bass and bass performance, so maybe they ended up making the driver too large or the diaphragm too heavy with the two-sided beryllium coating. I don't really know, and I can't fit them in my ears anyway, so there's no point in me considering purchasing them, even if their cable is excellent.



The main reason why I don't rate the Titan 6 high is their bass quality/reproduction, as quoted below; it just sounds as if the driver's mass were too high wherefore it just lingers around and sounds blunted; quite weird and unnatural - the tuning itself is okay although not entirely perfect/ideal/natural (still okay in the price range/category, although I'd personally take other IEMs over the Titan 6 in terms of tuning). Really, there are _so_ many other comparably priced (DD, hybrid, single-BA, multi-BA) in-ears that I'd personally choose over the Titan 6, including the Titan 1/3/5 (that are all tuned peakier/splashier/sharper/less natural in the treble, but have "something" to them and are superior when it comes to bass quality).




> *Resolution:*
> 
> The Titan 6s’ treble is on the softer side in terms of definition but still with decent detail retrieval and yet clean note separation.
> 
> ...


----------



## mndless

CK Moustache said:


> The main reason why I don't rate the Titan 6 high is their bass quality/reproduction, as quoted below; it just sounds as if the driver's mass were too high wherefore it just lingers around and sounds blunted; quite weird and unnatural - the tuning itself is okay although not entirely perfect/ideal/natural (still okay in the price range/category, although I'd personally take other IEMs over the Titan 6 in terms of tuning). Really, there are _so_ many other comparably priced (DD, hybrid, single-BA, multi-BA) in-ears that I'd personally choose over the Titan 6, including the Titan 1/3/5 (that are all tuned peakier/splashier/sharper/less natural in the treble, but have "something" to them and are superior when it comes to bass quality).


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## cqtek

I have been thinking for several IEMS that TFZ is not very friendly to varying profiles and now I have received the TFZ My Love 4 to give me a slap in the mouth. Well, I'm really glad, to be honest.


----------



## cqtek

G777 said:


> The graphs show that they have a lot of lower treble (3kHz~5kHz) but a big scoop after that in the mid-treble. The peak at 4.2 kHz is probably triggering many people’s treble sensitivity while the drop-off afterwards likely leads to a lack of sparkle and possibly air.




As is likely, the peak at 8kHz may be due to resonances.
Do you have a method to avoid them?
On the other hand my mic is a fan of sub bass, like the owner, haha.


----------



## 430633

https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,IT00
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,IT01X
The iBasso IT01X looks like an improved IT00. great recommendation @audio123 !

The new Hana looks like a peakier Oxygen with more bass
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,Hana_2021
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,Oxygen


----------



## G777

cqtek said:


> As is likely, the peak at 8kHz may be due to resonances.
> Do you have a method to avoid them?
> On the other hand my mic is a fan of sub bass, like the owner, haha.


Sorry, that graph is not mine 😅


----------



## 430633

Given how close the IT01X graph looks to the IT00's, do you think they are using the IT00's graphene driver but dual-coated it with Beryllium?


----------



## audio123

PhoenixSong said:


> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,IT00
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF_Neutral_Target,IT01X
> The iBasso IT01X looks like an improved IT00. great recommendation @audio123 !


You definitely can trust my judgement since I have TOTL IEMs experience.


----------



## Dsnuts

activatorfly said:


> GK......on the way !!.....whoo whoo - the train keeps on rollin' !!!


You definitely can trust my judgement since I have budget IEMs experience.


----------



## 430633




----------



## brsdrgn

I honestly still like the nm2+ and keep them in my collection. That graph scares most of the people. However, I haven't heard anything fatiguing.If you use a warm sounding copper cable, it sounds much better.

BTW, after all that praise, I have problem with the Aria... That the connector on the right side got loose. I have never had a set of IEM that has such a problem with 2 pin. I wrote to the customer service. Waiting for a solution...


----------



## Dsnuts

Here is where graphs are a bit missleading. I also don't find the NM2+ so offensive. The graph makes it look like it will invade your brain with too much upper mids but it isn't liket that at all. It is more marketed for monitoring and in that sense it is highly detailed and I agree with brsdrgn. It sounds great with a copper cable. I will be getting the NA2+ Supposedly a bit more musical in tuning vs the NM2+. We will see.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> Here is where graphs are a bit missleading. I also don't find the NM2+ so offensive. The graph makes it look like it will invade your brain with too much upper mids but it isn't liket that at all. It is more marketed for monitoring and in that sense it is highly detailed and I agree with brsdrgn. It sounds great with a copper cable. I will be getting the NA2+ Supposedly a bit more musical in tuning vs the NM2+. We will see.


I've read that na2+ has a bit more fun signature. Nm2+ is really analytical. Na2+, however, seems like trying to be relax and not trying to make you pay attention to the details all the time.


----------



## chickenmoon

NM2+ and NA2+ are not so different, just a bit really.

I received the Tanchjim Hana v2 today, they are really nice looking. I listened to them briefly OTB and they sounded a bit boring.  Biggest disappointment is that they didn't come bundled with a complimentary bottle of Channel 5.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Wait wait wait..so which is it? Are the Lofty's treble impaired or are they treble monsters. They can't be both ways. I owned the NM2+, and those were godsmacked with treble, to the point where those offended even my very treble toleration. So either the graphs are full of s--t on the Lofty's, or the reviews are full of s--t. Again, it can't go both ways, folks.


I also have NM2+ and agree with headsmacking piecing edgy sharp treble, it’s not tolerable for me as well.  But I do read some hyped review of NM2+, of which I’ve noticed a trend that the reviwer is over 50yo and from other preferred IEMs I could tell his/her has possibly impaired hearing on high frequencies, so to that group NM2+ would sound very neutral. Lofty’s case might also following that course.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Here is my small review of the Isabellae: Oriolus Isabellae


----------



## Strifeff7

KutuzovGambit said:


> Here is my small review of the Isabellae: Oriolus Isabellae


hmmm... tasty...


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 14, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I also have NM2+ and agree with headsmacking piecing edgy sharp treble, it’s not tolerable for me as well.  But I do read some hyped review of NM2+, of which I’ve noticed a trend that the reviwer is over 50yo and from other preferred IEMs I could tell his/her has possibly impaired hearing on high frequencies, so to that group NM2+ would sound very neutral. Lofty’s case might also following that course.


That's an interesting analysis. I'm much younger than 50, I don't have any hearing problem, and I don't find nm2+ not tolerable or with any sharp treble. Am I the only one who has positive opinion about it? I don't think so.

So, why don't we enjoy this hobby rather than calling those positive reviews as an 'hype', judging the reviewers age, and assuming that there's impaired hearing?

Every person has their own signature preferences. I like slightly bright sounding IEMs so it's pretty normal that I like such bright sounding IEMs such as Heart Mirror, Nm2+...

For the record, I've spent over 400 hours since I've purchased nm2+. After switching from cable to cable I made sure that y..y.. 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper cable is the best choice for it.






The link foe those who want to check the cable:
Https://a.aliexpress.com/_v459hf

Everytime, I see an opinion about it, I put them back on my ears just to understand and double check. I've been spending some time with them today as the subject came out and I don't hear any sharp treble. No sibilance or anything piercing my ear and I can definitely make sure that the volume is not very low and I can increase it to the acceptable levels which won't damage my hearing ability. 

Very beautiful transitions. Plenty of details are given without eliminating the bass. You wouldn't expect that bass from such a detailed single DD. It has very good timbre as well. Having a bright v shape signature, it's definitely not for everyone but I cam make sure that it's very good choice for myself. Happy to keep them in my collection.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

brsdrgn said:


> For the record, I've spent over 400 hours since I've purchased nm2+. After switching from cable to cable I made sure that y..y.. 4 Core 5N UPOCC Single Crystal Copper cable is the best choice for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked the NM2+, though it did take me some time to adapt to the upper mids. I am in my thirties. I have the NA2+ coming in for review, I don’t expect it to be substantially different based on others opinions but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## brsdrgn

KutuzovGambit said:


> I really liked the NM2+, though it did take me some time to adapt to the upper mids. I am in my thirties. I have the NA2+ coming in for review, I don’t expect it to be substantially different based on others opinions but I am looking forward to it.


Nm2+ is cold sounding + analytical. That amount of details are tiring. If you pair it with a warm sounding cable, it balances it, and tame it. I didn't mention that it has also very good soundstage expanding very well in 3 dimensions. Imaging is also very good. 

What I'd criticize about it is the bass. Definitely not for bass heads or for those looking for a strong slams in the drums. Nm2+ is like 'Hey. Here's is the main menu, quite detailed sound from high end, but I can also add enough level of bass as an addition for free!'.


----------



## Dsnuts

To be honest analytical is not my favorite sound signature but when imaging stage and detail is as good as it is on the NM2+. Still have my set with this cable. Very excellent combo.


----------



## mndless

brsdrgn said:


> That's an interesting analysis. I'm much younger than 50, I don't have any hearing problem, and I don't find nm2+ not tolerable or with any sharp treble. Am I the only one who has positive opinion about it? I don't think so.
> 
> So, why don't we enjoy this hobby rather than calling those positive reviews as an 'hype', judging the reviewers age, and assuming that there's impaired hearing?
> 
> Every person has their own signature preferences. I like slightly bright sounding IEMs so it's pretty normal that I like such bright sounding IEMs such as Heart Mirror, Nm2+...


I don't doubt that there's a fairly large number of people who have no issues enjoying the NM2+ and other similar IEMs. My hearing is just stupid sensitive in the mids and treble region. I mean, I can hear the sound of a cockroach crawling across carpet. So when it comes down to it, if I can enjoy a set of IEMs without needing to EQ them or modify them, it means that their treble is quite safe and/or incredibly smooth in its harmonic tuning. What is quite funny, though, is that one of my friends has the Kinera NanNa 2.0 and is a bit of a treble-head, and he absolutely loves that set, but I don't find it to be particularly harsh or piercing. Just goes to show what a well-balanced set it is.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up is my long awaited review of the *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*.

Checkout the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16455583

Enjoy!   

-Clear


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 14, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> You definitely can trust my judgement since I have budget IEMs experience.


Haha!.....I see what you did there!......nice one!


----------



## brsdrgn

mndless said:


> I don't doubt that there's a fairly large number of people who have no issues enjoying the NM2+ and other similar IEMs. My hearing is just stupid sensitive in the mids and treble region. I mean, I can hear the sound of a cockroach crawling across carpet. So when it comes down to it, if I can enjoy a set of IEMs without needing to EQ them or modify them, it means that their treble is quite safe and/or incredibly smooth in its harmonic tuning. What is quite funny, though, is that one of my friends has the Kinera NanNa 2.0 and is a bit of a treble-head, and he absolutely loves that set, but I don't find it to be particularly harsh or piercing. Just goes to show what a well-balanced set it is.


I have some IEMs in my collection that definitely need EQ. For example, Audio Technica has a peak at 10khz that leads to sibilance and cymbals are piercing my ear and I had to tame -9.6db with EQ. 

I like bright sounding IEMs but Bqeyz Summer is great example that I have limits. The spike at 8khz is leading slight sibilance and if the recording is poor, it's not listenable. So, I had to EQ it as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am poking a bit of fun at audio. Love the guy. He is always good for a good recommend especially when your ready to step up your game into uber expensive territory.


----------



## tkddans (Jul 14, 2021)

Schiit just came out with their new hardware EQ, the Lokius at $300. I just ordered the silver.

I used to have the Loki but gave it to a friend, because it wasn’t balanced and my chain was being upgraded to balanced at the time. While I don’t ever EQ, maybe more out of laziness and streamlining my listening experiences or whatever, but it’ll be cool to add this hardware to my desktop rig for the heck of it.

I always liked the Loki’s EQ somehow more than what I was able to achieve in software. No idea why. Maybe the hardware based EQ is better somehow, or maybe the Schiit engineers just designed bands that pushed each part of the range just right.

In any case, I’m looking forward to playing around with it, and it’s nice that it has balanced ports to keep my whole chain balanced. The old, smaller Loki wasn’t balanced.


----------



## darkgod5

Just FYI the Geek Wold GK10 is now up on HifiGo for preordering. No duties/taxes. Came to about $67 CAD all-in for me.


----------



## Gee Simpson

ChrisOc said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your preferred sound signature?


I'm more into a warmer sound sig with less treble emphasis.


----------



## Dsnuts

darkgod5 said:


> Just FYI the Geek Wold GK10 is now up on HifiGo for preordering. No duties/taxes. Came to about $67 CAD all-in for me.


They are officially out of stock at Penon it looks like. Damn that didn't even take a week. Lol.


----------



## darkgod5

It makes sense when the price is less than a day's worth of work for anyone on this continent. Hell, if it turns out to sound half-way decent it will be an easy Christmas gift for loads of people.


----------



## dw1narso

PhoenixSong said:


> Given how close the IT01X graph looks to the IT00's, do you think they are using the IT00's graphene driver but dual-coated it with Beryllium?


very close indeed  if there's sound differences between both must be not from the FR itself, but from harmonics or distortion profile... (which unfortunately not plotted)


----------



## Penon (Jul 14, 2021)

We are sorry that because the GK10 blue panel has run out. It was not available in time, so now we have made some red and green colors. Customers who have purchased blue panels and have not shipped, we will inform you change the color or postponed.

https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Penon said:


> We are sorry that because the GK10 blue panel has run out. It was not available in time, so now we have made some red and green colors. Customers who have purchased blue panels and have not shipped, we will inform you change the color or postponed.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html


Green looks excellent.

Any chance of providing a graph?


----------



## Barndoor

KutuzovGambit said:


> Green looks excellent.
> 
> Any chance of providing a graph?





Opia said:


> Available for presale at
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/geek-wo...hybrid-in-ear-earphone?variant=40594135285934
> 
> ...


The one on Hifigo looks to be brown, so possibly another variation


----------



## xanlamin

The Hifigo version looks very nice too....brown with green stripes....


----------



## Penon

We also have a small amount of brown color GK10 , please contact us if you need it.


----------



## Barndoor

All good, my blue pair dispatched last week 
If they live up to the hype then I may have to collect all the colours!


----------



## Strifeff7

tkddans said:


> Schiit just came out with their new hardware EQ, the Lokius at $300. I just ordered the silver.
> 
> I used to have the Loki but gave it to a friend, because it wasn’t balanced and my chain was being upgraded to balanced at the time. While I don’t ever EQ, maybe more out of laziness and streamlining my listening experiences or whatever, but it’ll be cool to add this hardware to my desktop rig for the heck of it.
> 
> ...


Modius, Magnius, Lokius,
I'm waiting for the release of
The Most Shchiitius Schiit Ever


----------



## Dsnuts

Got some Charles Mingus and the GK10 in my ears as I am typing. You guys are in for a treat. LOL! 

Jazz sounds damn great using the GK10. Combination of excellent dynamics and a surprisingly detailed extended trebles.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I am poking a bit of fun at audio. Love the guy. He is always good for a good recommend especially when your ready to step up your game into uber expensive territory.


Yea I know bro haha.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got the NA2+ cant wait to check it out. Will have some initial thoughts later.


----------



## Bitsir

I placed an order on the GK10. Price is too low to ignore for what you get! $39 with coupon code on Penon Audio.

Is a review in the making @Dsnuts ?


----------



## GearMe

Bitsir said:


> I placed an order on the GK10. Price is too low to ignore for what you get! $39 with coupon code on Penon Audio.
> 
> Is a review in the making @Dsnuts ?


Must have missed the Coupon Code, can you repost it?  Thanks!


----------



## FSTOP

I got the notice from Penon. Ordered last week, but guess they ran out of blue before mine was dispatched. It's not a big deal as things go, for sure. But I sure love me some color blue, as my car is blue and painted my house blue, among most of my other choices. 

If the GK10 sounds really good (and sells like hotcakes), hopefully they'll decide to offer it in a more standard shell (not heart shaped) with color/faceplate choices...and I'll buy another one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bitsir said:


> I placed an order on the GK10. Price is too low to ignore for what you get! $39 with coupon code on Penon Audio.
> 
> Is a review in the making @Dsnuts ?



It would be a crime if I didn't. These deserve a full review if there ever was one. I have been writing about them all week. 
I hope to get something out by the end of the week or maybe early next week. Dependent on how much stuff I gotta do during my weekend but. I plan on it.


----------



## Dsnuts

FSTOP said:


> I got the notice from Penon. Ordered last week, but guess they ran out of blue before mine was dispatched. It's not a big deal as things go, for sure. But I sure love me some color blue, as my car is blue and painted my house blue, among most of my other choices.
> 
> If the GK10 sounds really good (and sells like hotcakes), hopefully they'll decide to offer it in a more standard shell (not heart shaped) with color/faceplate choices...and I'll buy another one.


I agree. The reason why these are in a heart shape I found out is one of the reasons why they are so cheap. Probably a parts bin housing that they threw on the drivers in to make them fit. I am still dumbfounded how they got all them drivers stuffed inside of these things and more importantly to make them sound right. 

Once you get the shells and get the drivers to work inside them it is too late to change anything. I am willing to spend double easily for an upgraded shell that is more universal in design. Possibly more roomier, even if it is the same drivers they are using. 

But money talks. These guys are having a hard time keeping up with the demand that is good cus that just means they will hopefully do one better next time. But for now I am eager to see what you all have to say about them.


----------



## tkddans

Dsnuts said:


> It would be a crime if I didn't. These deserve a full review if there ever was one. I have been writing about them all week.
> I hope to get something out by the end of the week or maybe early next week. Dependent on how much stuff I gotta do during my weekend but. I plan on it.


If they beat out the others around $100 that I have coming, it’ll get a video from me at least!

But Legacy 2 is tough completion. Albeit, that’s $100. I’ll have a “favorite budget” IEM video for the one that tops the ten or so of them I’m looking at.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I also have NM2+ and agree with headsmacking piecing edgy sharp treble, it’s not tolerable for me as well.  But I do read some hyped review of NM2+, of which I’ve noticed a trend that the reviwer is over 50yo and from other preferred IEMs I could tell his/her has possibly impaired hearing on high frequencies, so to that group NM2+ would sound very neutral. Lofty’s case might also following that course.


I too have noticed a similar trend. I prefer reviewers who are closer to my age like @RikudouGoku although our listening preferences differ but there are certain things that I can always pick up as a point of reference like treble and other stuff that usually people over 45 yrs are hardly able to discern.


Penon said:


> We are sorry that because the GK10 blue panel has run out. It was not available in time, so now we have made some red and green colors. Customers who have purchased blue panels and have not shipped, we will inform you change the color or postponed.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html


I'd totally dig that red one! 🤩


----------



## Strifeff7

I cannot find the GK10 on aliexpress,


----------



## tkddans

Strifeff7 said:


> I cannot find the GK10 on aliexpress,


Here it is on PenonAudio.


----------



## chickenmoon

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I too have noticed a similar trend. I prefer reviewers who are closer to my age like @RikudouGoku although our listening preferences differ but there are certain things that I can always pick up as a point of reference like treble and other stuff that usually people over 45 yrs are hardly able to discern.



People over 45 hear most treble just fine. I'm past 55 and I still hear up to 14.5kHz. NA2+ and NM2+ are too bright for me too generally but I like them with some darker genres that have little treble content. I don't think sensitivity to treble decreases with age, it seems you just lose more and more perception of spectrum top end as you grow older.


----------



## jant71

This one on hifigo is what color?....


----------



## Strifeff7

jant71 said:


> This one on hifigo is what color?....


they have a slightly different color depends on the batch,
maybe this is the green one?


----------



## jant71

Thinking it is actually the blue one. Would be better if it is a separate yellow or golden color cause you'd be lucky to get that ordering blue or even green.


----------



## MarkParity

Does anyone know anything about the Dunu Falcon Pro? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## tkddans (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey discovery peeps. I still only have a few IEM’s of the maybe 10 budget sets coming in total…but so far I prefer the Starfield over the Legacy 2 and the Sennheiser IE 100 Pro. If the starfield continues to win as my most enjoyable set even after others come in, then it’ll be the one to get a video with impressions and recording comparisons focused on it.

I’m actually very impressed with it for only $110. We’ll see if it remains as a top budget recommendation soon enough!

Oh, and I really didn’t find much joy in the sennheiser IE100, unfortunately.


----------



## audio123

Looks like I need to try the GK10. I trust @Dsnuts golden ears.


----------



## G777

Dsnuts must be the Penon employee of the month 😂


----------



## audio123 (Jul 15, 2021)

Personally, I don't like to get excited by an IEM because of the user's listening impressions but when the user ( In this case, @Dsnuts ) owns stuffs like iBasso IT07, IER-Z1R, Penon Volt, UM MEST, Dunu Luna, Campfire Solaris, Campfire Andromeda S, Empire Ears Zeus, etc,  one got to be excited. I am now stoked to try the GK10.


----------



## audio123

tkddans said:


> Hey discovery peeps. I still only have a few IEM’s of the maybe 10 budget sets coming in total…but so far I prefer the Starfield over the Legacy 2 and the Sennheiser IE 100 Pro. If the starfield continues to win as my most enjoyable set even after others come in, then it’ll be the one to get a video with impressions and recording comparisons focused on it.
> 
> I’m actually very impressed with it for only $110. We’ll see if it remains as a top budget recommendation soon enough!
> 
> Oh, and I really didn’t find much joy in the sennheiser IE100, unfortunately.


Have you tried IT01X? That's my top recommendation in that price range. I did a comparison against the Starfield in my review.


----------



## Dsnuts

I threw on a much higher end cable just now on the GK10. I just can't get over their sound. It makes absolutely no sense.

I don't advise to throw on a $699 cable on a $45 phone. Lol. 

You know what these sound a bit like to me. They sound a bit like a cheapmans version of the Ibasso IT07.


----------



## tkddans (Jul 15, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Have you tried IT01X? That's my top recommendation in that price range. I did a comparison against the Starfield in my review.


This one? iBasso IT01X Audiophile in-Ear Monitor Earbuds for Professional-Quality Sound, Red https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094YL26RY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_KY2A27J8FRJV9AKPRG9K?psc=1

EDIT: to be honest, even if the sound is great, they look….really tacky


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002967359026.html


That cable looks pretty nice.  (they charge around 10 usd for that cable, you can buy it with only the iem at 30 usd)












https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002941092309.html

Damn, that cable looks very nice.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Penon said:


> We are sorry that because the GK10 blue panel has run out. It was not available in time, so now we have made some red and green colors. Customers who have purchased blue panels and have not shipped, we will inform you change the color or postponed.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html


Ahh! Red one!

If I liked the green one that I ordered, I may order another set, this time red for sure.


----------



## darkgod5

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahh! Red one!
> 
> If I liked the green one that I ordered, I may order another set, this time red for sure.



Red with black accents on heart shape is


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Dsnuts !!! I told @activatorfly i wasn't going to break down and buy another pair of earphones, but dammit, you talked the big talk, and when Penon offered RED, I couldn't lay off anymore. Plus with the coupon code they sent to my email, this was cheap as chips. Still...grrrrr......grrrrr....but RED? I can't pass up red.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 15, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I too have noticed a similar trend. I prefer reviewers who are closer to my age like @RikudouGoku although our listening preferences differ but there are certain things that I can always pick up as a point of reference like treble and other stuff that usually people over 45 yrs are hardly able to discern.
> 
> I'd totally dig that red one! 🤩



I work in the medical line and in general yeah, hearing for the higher frequencies does tend to drop with increasing age. But it is not uniform that every older audiophile will hear worse, as it also partially depends on our leisure and occupational exposure to noises, our own constitution etc.





https://www.researchgate.net/public...n_Update_on_Cochlear_Mechanisms_and_Therapies

But I think in general a 17 year old is gonna hear rather differently the treble frequencies from a 70 year old.

But most important is to just follow some reviewers or headfiers who u know share the same preferences and everyone hears differently anyways, even if the audiometry is the same across two people. Treble perception can defer too as we use different sources, different volumes (fletcher munson curve), different ear anatomy (affecting pinna gain).

So most important is we enjoy our earphone and the hobby! And different strokes for different folks, we respect all impressions and opinions.


----------



## Dsnuts

So the NA2+ out of the box sound pretty bad. Music sounds thin and bright. Been blasting the drivers as soon as I got home. After a half a day of run in, these do sound a lot like the NM2+. especially with a copper cable.

For now I can tell they are a bit smoother sounding than the NM2+. NA2+ has an airy quality to the sound that I am liking. Very nice clarity and that imaging and stage is intact from the NM2+..It seems like a slight sound tweak vs being a different model altogether.  The NM2+ with a good copper cable is what these sound like. I would imagine for folks that like to mod the stock tuning a bit further could make the older NM2+ sound pretty much the same way to the NA2+.

In a way it really isn't surprising that these guys stuck to their house tuning on this one. All their models are slight tweaks minus the original NA2 which was their bassiest earphone. The NM2 NM2+ and now the NA2+ are all pretty much tweaks of the original NA1 sound tuning.

Will have some more to post when they get some proper driver flexing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Hey discovery peeps. I still only have a few IEM’s of the maybe 10 budget sets coming in total…but so far I prefer the Starfield over the Legacy 2 and the Sennheiser IE 100 Pro. If the starfield continues to win as my most enjoyable set even after others come in, then it’ll be the one to get a video with impressions and recording comparisons focused on it.
> 
> I’m actually very impressed with it for only $110. We’ll see if it remains as a top budget recommendation soon enough!
> 
> Oh, and I really didn’t find much joy in the sennheiser IE100, unfortunately.


Have you tried Moondrop Aria? Currently my sub$100 budget king it is. I like your youtube channel! keep it going!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 15, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I work in the medical line and in general yeah, hearing for the higher frequencies does tend to drop with increasing age. But it is not uniform that every older audiophile will hear worse, as it also partially depends on our leisure and occupational exposure to noises, our own constitution etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know there is a gender deviation nice comprehensive graph you got it there! very informative.

It perfectly makes sense that 50yo+ male is 10-20db less sensitive to 4-8khz treble, which NM2+ has a significant boost around that range.

And yea I do think the different reviewer is telling their truth, each one has own unique hearing in a sense so that following the same profile or close profile reviewer/user's impression is the shortest way of salvaging the core values.  I also substruct those curve variance of experienced reviewers and add back some variance gap to true-up the core impression sometimes, as the experienced reviewers spent decades in listening.


----------



## tkddans

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have you tried Moondrop Aria? Currently my sub$100 budget king it is. I like your youtube channel! keep it going!


Thanks! Im really looking forward to sharing more. Man the reference list I put together….

Aria is in transit!


----------



## chinmie

AmericanSpirit said:


> didn't know there is a gender deviation nice comprehensive graph you got it there! very informative.
> 
> It perfectly makes sense that 50yo+ male is 10-20db less sensitive to 4-8khz treble, which NM2+ has a significant boost around that range.
> 
> And yea I do think the different reviewer is telling their truth, each one has own unique hearing in a sense so that following the same profile or close profile reviewer/user's impression is the shortest way of salvaging the core values.  I also substruct those curve variance of experienced reviewers and add back some variance gap to true-up the core impression sometimes, as the experienced reviewers spent decades in listening.



i didn't know too, but my mom does can hear better in the upper freq compared to my dad (both are in their 70s: 75 and 79 respectively). 

i don't know if it's because of the gender only, or because of men are generally expose themselves to louder environment, whether work related or simply by lifestyle (hobby and such)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 16, 2021)

It’s a TWS but after reading this article, I couldn’t resist ordering a “near-perfect positioning” IEM per the Japanese reviewer I know he reviewed hundreds of IEM (he has 3,825 articles, well respected 😳) including recent release of the hyped GK10, and Very very new CCZ Plume.

Here is translated article(I wish that’s no a commercially paid article)
https://www-ear--phone--review-com....x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=ajax,nv,elem

Still a bit skeptical about ordering “for gaming” type, but anyway, Final VR3000 for gaming was indeed a good purchase for positioning and sound field accuracy, and natural timbre, I have good hope for that “Gamer No.1”

It’s available from Amazon Japan, not on us market so I ordered with $18USD intl shipping, original cost is like $30USD😳

Wish me luck🥺
Here is the link just in case if anyone else interested:
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B08XBHQ..._dl_VMSVX01EJWNMXK8H37CV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

My current “near reality” simulator is Softears RSV, hope this $30 IEM could beat that.


----------



## tkddans

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s a TWS but after reading this article, I couldn’t resist ordering a “near-perfect positioning” IEM per the Japanese reviewer I know he reviewed hundreds of IEM including recent release of the hyped GK10, and Very very new CCZ Plume.
> 
> Here is translated article(I wish that’s no a commercially paid article)
> https://www-ear--phone--review-com....x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=ajax,nv,elem
> ...


Totally into hearing what it’s about when you get it. Any ETA on the arrival?


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> didn't know there is a gender deviation nice comprehensive graph you got it there! very informative.
> 
> It perfectly makes sense that 50yo+ male is 10-20db less sensitive to 4-8khz treble, which NM2+ has a significant boost around that range.
> 
> And yea I do think the different reviewer is telling their truth, each one has own unique hearing in a sense so that following the same profile or close profile reviewer/user's impression is the shortest way of salvaging the core values.  I also substruct those curve variance of experienced reviewers and add back some variance gap to true-up the core impression sometimes, as the experienced reviewers spent decades in listening.





chinmie said:


> i didn't know too, but my mom does can hear better in the upper freq compared to my dad (both are in their 70s: 75 and 79 respectively).
> 
> i don't know if it's because of the gender only, or because of men are generally expose themselves to louder environment, whether work related or simply by lifestyle (hobby and such)



Yeah I think it is as you folks say, men generally work in louder places in their jobs eg construction, military, manufacturing, field work, transport, airports etc. And perhaps some noisy hobbies like cars/motorbikes, rock concerts/clubbing, guns (firing range), even our audiophile hobby etc are kinda male predominant.

But the biggest factor why men don't hear so well as they get older,* is that the woman nags at the husband, especially every time a new IEM hypetrain comes in the mail. Over years this causes noise induced hearing loss hahaha.* I'm kiddin' K, no offense, but every time something audio related arrives in the mail, I have to sneak it in beyond the hawk eyes of the wifey! I've managed to lower the chances of getting caught by avoiding headphones (too big to conceal), avoiding exotic coloured/design shells (eg BLON BL-05S hospital green, BLON MINI macaroni shell), and just using conventional black/silver IEMs/earbuds, they look the same to her from far.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Totally into hearing what it’s about when you get it. Any ETA on the arrival?


Very soon👍 7/26. I have CCZ plume coming around that, as well as GK10.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I think it is as you folks say, men generally work in louder places in their jobs eg construction, military, manufacturing, field work, transport, airports etc. And perhaps some noisy hobbies like cars/motorbikes, rock concerts/clubbing, guns (firing range), even our audiophile hobby etc are kinda male predominant.
> 
> But the biggest factor why men don't hear so well as they get older,* is that the woman nags at the husband, especially every time a new IEM hypetrain comes in the mail. Over years this causes noise induced hearing loss hahaha.* I'm kiddin' K, no offense, but every time something audio related arrives in the mail, I have to sneak it in beyond the hawk eyes of the wifey! I've managed to lower the chances of getting caught by avoiding headphones (too big to conceal), avoiding exotic coloured/design shells (eg BLON BL-05S hospital green, BLON MINI macaroni shell), and just using conventional black/silver IEMs/earbuds, they look the same to her from far.



well i guess my hearing would last a bit longer, as my wife doesn't nag or say anything every time i purchase new gear

she would just look and smirk a little..so no damage to the ears, just hurts a little emotionally


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

MarkParity said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Dunu Falcon Pro? I can't find any info on it.


We know a thing or two. Whaddya wanna know?


----------



## r31ya (Jul 16, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s a TWS but after reading this article, I couldn’t resist ordering a “near-perfect positioning” IEM per the Japanese reviewer I know he reviewed hundreds of IEM including recent release of the hyped GK10, and Very very new CCZ Plume.
> 
> Here is translated article(I wish that’s no a commercially paid article)
> https://www-ear--phone--review-com....x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=ajax,nv,elem
> ...


Its soundpeats. It sound be pretty decent.
They got the TWS basic right. better than KZ tws at least in term tws functionality.
The sound tuning also pretty decent.

One soundpeats gem being, the Soundpeats H1, the hybrid with Knowles BA.
Its review below
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...wles-ba-driver-tws.25224/reviews?order=rating


----------



## MarkParity

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We know a thing or two. Whaddya wanna know?


Thanks for replying. Everything, I (we) want to know everything.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 16, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I threw on a much higher end cable just now on the GK10. I just can't get over their sound. It makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> I don't advise to throw on a $699 cable on a $45 phone. Lol.
> 
> You know what these sound a bit like to me. They sound a bit like a cheapmans version of the Ibasso IT07.


I am in China. So, in my case, do you know of a link in taobao?

-Clear


----------



## nymz

baskingshark said:


> But the biggest factor why men don't hear so well as they get older,* is that the woman nags at the husband, especially every time a new IEM hypetrain comes in the mail. Over years this causes noise induced hearing loss hahaha.* I'm kiddin' K, no offense, but every time something audio related arrives in the mail, I have to sneak it in beyond the hawk eyes of the wifey! I've managed to lower the chances of getting caught by avoiding headphones (too big to conceal), avoiding exotic coloured/design shells (eg BLON BL-05S hospital green, BLON MINI macaroni shell), and just using conventional black/silver IEMs/earbuds, they look the same to her from far.



This cracked me up so much. Went and read it to my gf. She laughed and then gave that look. Guess no more phones this month...


----------



## mndless

chinmie said:


> well i guess my hearing would last a bit longer, as my wife doesn't nag or say anything every time i purchase new gear
> 
> she would just look and smirk a little..so no damage to the ears, just hurts a little emotionally


My sister ended up with hearing damage from her time in marching and concert band. The main downside of learning the flute or piccolo is hearing loss on your right side in particular, but if your band is large enough to have a second, you'll likely end up with some hearing damage on both sides. Sucks for her, but it does mean that she can enjoy cheaper IEMs without the constant desire to upgrade like I do.


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> didn't know there is a gender deviation nice comprehensive graph you got it there! very informative.
> 
> It perfectly makes sense that 50yo+ male is 10-20db less sensitive to 4-8khz treble, which NM2+ has a significant boost around that range.
> 
> And yea I do think the different reviewer is telling their truth, each one has own unique hearing in a sense so that following the same profile or close profile reviewer/user's impression is the shortest way of salvaging the core values.  I also substruct those curve variance of experienced reviewers and add back some variance gap to true-up the core impression sometimes, as the experienced reviewers spent decades in listening.


That's exactly the approach I try to take in most of my subjective hobbies. People like what they like because everybody has their own preferences. What is most important is to figure out what *you *like so you can try to read between the lines in a review and see if something is legitimately worth your interest aside from as a curiosity. Graphs are great for this in the audio community because they can provide at least a rough guide for how you can expect a set to sound. There's still plenty of variance, though, since certain driver types are more or less impactful despite what the graphs might indicate. BA bass vs. DD bass is a good example, since sets with DD bass may graph with less bass gain but still sound more bass-heavy compared to a set with BA drivers for bass. Electret treble is another example. Upper treble gain on an electret equipped set is less stabbey compared to the same amount of gain on BAs or DDs. That's where you have to read reviews to really try to piece together the whole picture. It really helps when you can find a reviewer that seems to have similar hearing to you, even if their library isn't to your preferences.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 16, 2021)

"Anyone"...

What's the complete name of the GK10, so that I can look them up in taobao.

Green looks mean! 

-Clear


----------



## flu_fighter

1clearhead said:


> "Anyone"...
> 
> What's the complete name of the GK10, so that I can look them up in taobao.
> 
> ...


Geek wold GK10


----------



## docentore

G777 said:


> Dsnuts must be the Penon employee of the month 😂


More like of the year, he is on their payroll for some time now.


----------



## tkddans

baskingshark said:


> * the woman nags at the husband, especially every time a new IEM hypetrain comes in the mail. Over years this causes noise induced hearing loss hahaha.* I'm kiddin' K, no offense, but every time something audio related arrives in the mail, I have to sneak it in beyond the hawk eyes of the wifey! I've managed to lower the chances of getting caught by avoiding headphones (too big to conceal), avoiding exotic coloured/design shells (eg BLON BL-05S hospital green, BLON MINI macaroni shell), and just using conventional black/silver IEMs/earbuds, they look the same to her from far.


One strategy that’s worked very well for me with my wife is to create a YouTube channel and call every new headphone purchase an “investment.” Now she’s excited for my new gear!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I think it is as you folks say, men generally work in louder places in their jobs eg construction, military, manufacturing, field work, transport, airports etc. And perhaps some noisy hobbies like cars/motorbikes, rock concerts/clubbing, guns (firing range), even our audiophile hobby etc are kinda male predominant.
> 
> But the biggest factor why men don't hear so well as they get older,* is that the woman nags at the husband, especially every time a new IEM hypetrain comes in the mail. Over years this causes noise induced hearing loss hahaha.* I'm kiddin' K, no offense, but every time something audio related arrives in the mail, I have to sneak it in beyond the hawk eyes of the wifey! I've managed to lower the chances of getting caught by avoiding headphones (too big to conceal), avoiding exotic coloured/design shells (eg BLON BL-05S hospital green, BLON MINI macaroni shell), and just using conventional black/silver IEMs/earbuds, they look the same to her from far.


Circumstantial noise🤣


----------



## Dsnuts

1clearhead said:


> I am in China. So, in my case, do you know of a link in taobao?
> 
> -Clear


Far as I know Penon and Hifigo are the two places that sell them. 

Could be sold on Taobao not sure.


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> I work in the medical line and in general yeah, hearing for the higher frequencies does tend to drop with increasing age. But it is not uniform that every older audiophile will hear worse, as it also partially depends on our leisure and occupational exposure to noises, our own constitution etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An interesting graph but it can be very, very misleading if wrongly interpreted. It only maps the onset of perception for frequencies in dB at given ages on average, nothing else. 

For example, it says that on average the onset of perception for an 8kHz signal is 38dB (which incidentally is about the average ambient noise pressure in a quiet library) for a 60 year old male wheareas it is only 3dB for a 30 years old male. It doesn't say anything about how perceptually loud a 100dB 8kHz signal is for either of them. You can't substract 3 from 38 and say a 30 year old male hears 8kHz frequencies 35db louder than a 60 years old male or use these graphs to correct IEM frequency response graphs for given ages. This is especially true when taking in consideration that the dB scale is logarithmic and that dBs aren't equal to each other in terms of sound pressure, the higher the dB value the higher the sound pressure increase per dB.


----------



## trumpethead

Yeah, My GK10 in Brown has been shipped.. I think I prefer it over the blue.. We'll see.. And yes I trust @Dsnuts impressions enough to jump on this now while the price is so low.. Driver configuration is also an incentive..


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 16, 2021)

So the one thing that I would advise folks getting the GK10.  Stock cable is cheap just like the tips. You can't expect Mr GEEK WOLD to throw in a premium cable. No need for a high end cable but I would try out any 2 pin cables you own first. Just about anything will be better than the included cable. It is ok for the price but I feel the stock cable does the sound no justice. 

Folks that like a lot of detail and treble something with more silver content. Folks that like their music warmer with a smoother overtone try a pure copper. If you want both a mixed or an SPC. I am currently using an SPC cable 





XinHS version of NiceHCKs white crane it is called. great cables,matches extremely well with the GK10. Though the cable here cost a bit more than the earphones. 

I like a wider bored tip on the GK10. Spiral dots and Azla Sendafits. There is so much sound going on a wider bored tip takes advantage of all the drivers. Not too tip finicky actually but I feel the sound is better optimized with a wider tip.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder what people here have as their most expensive worth the blind. If only out of curiosity.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> So the one thing that I would advise folks getting the GK10.  Stock cable is cheap just like the tips. You can't expect Mr GEEK WOLD to throw in a premium cable. No need for a high end cable but I would try out any 2 pin cables you own first. Just about anything will be better than the included cable. It is ok for the price but I feel the stock cable does the sound no justice.
> 
> Folks that like a lot of detail and treble something with more silver content. Folks that like their music warmer with a smoother overtone try a pure copper. If you want both a mixed or an SPC. I am currently using an SPC cable
> 
> ...


As far as great advices go - what is your take on the source to drive the low-impedance IEM, such as GK10 (8 Ohm)?

What is your source(s) to enjoy GK10?
What are the budget sources that you can recommend with the specs that cover 8 Ohm (most are rated from 16 Ohm and higher)?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 16, 2021)

You figure since it is 8 ohms it would be a hiss magnet but it requires a bit more power to drive and I think it is due to the two dynamics it is using more so than the BA or the piezos.

I used it on my DX160, Shanling M6pro and currently using on my Fiio M15.  Itis not so source picky and sound great on everything I tried them on.  It isn't as sensitive as an all BA set with similar specs so no worries about hiss. It is easy enough to drive but needs a bit of power to really show what it can do.  No amplifier needed of course though trying out my IBasso PB3 sounds great in balanced better than using single ended actually on all my devices.

A source with low IO will bring out full sound but something that has a higher output 2 Ohm < might affect the treble end a bit perhaps making it sound a bit warmer.


----------



## Strifeff7

JEHL said:


> I wonder what people here have as their most expensive worth the blind. If only out of curiosity.


for a blind buy, search for a safe tuning,
there are several safe TOTL iems,
under $1k, Dunu SA6, Softears RSV, Oracle,
over $1k, Tia Trio, IE900, Fir M5,


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> under $1k, Dunu SA6, Softears RSV, Oracle,


Although you probably need to know if you are sensitive to pressure build-up that happens in unvented BA iems.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Strifeff7 said:


> for a blind buy, search for a safe tuning,
> there are several safe TOTL iems,
> under $1k, Dunu SA6, Softears RSV, Oracle,
> over $1k, Tia Trio, IE900, Fir M5,


+1 DUNU SA6, I think it’s one of safest tuned all rounder.


----------



## Dsnuts

So we seem to have a missing member that use to frequent and contribute a lot. Anyone seen or heard from @Slater I was checking his profile and he hasn't posted since Feb of this year. That is a long time. A bit worried about him actually.


----------



## audio123

Didn't know FIDUE is still creating new IEMs. 

Anyone tried the GEM4 yet?


----------



## jant71

Faudio Dark Sky...






10.2mm dual diaphragm( fiber and DLC) driver...



Three chamber CNC housings and three conductor cable(silver alloy, German pure silver, and gold plated silver alloy). $1,200-ish.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dsnuts said:


> So we seem to have a missing member that use to frequent and contribute a lot. Anyone seen or heard from @Slater I was checking his profile and he hasn't posted since Feb of this year. That is a long time. A bit worried about him actually.


I PM'd him some time ago to see if he was OK, there was no response.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think something is going on with him. I hope he is OK and just taking a break from headfi which would be odd but that can happen.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 17, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> So we seem to have a missing member that use to frequent and contribute a lot. Anyone seen or heard from @Slater I was checking his profile and he hasn't posted since Feb of this year. That is a long time. A bit worried about him actually.


The last time we PM'd each other was the end of 2020, and he mentioned that he was doing a lot of overtime, so it was really hard for him to keep up in head-fi. Though, he was hoping that he would be back by the end of January this year once the pace slowed down. But, I haven't heard of him since then.

I do hope he's okay, too!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ports-earbud-headset-support-aptx-aac-sbc-tws


----------



## JEHL

Strifeff7 said:


> for a blind buy, search for a safe tuning,
> there are several safe TOTL iems,
> under $1k, Dunu SA6, Softears RSV, Oracle,
> over $1k, Tia Trio, IE900, Fir M5,


I was having a discussion of that subject with my brother in law when we were also discussing how to DIY a 2.1 home theater... Which apparently I estimated the budget to be somewhere between $300-350. That's when I showed him the Crinacle's IEM ranking list and noticed that the single most expensive IEM that he awarded the 3 star value, is the Moondrop Blessing 2, so I believe with a 1 grand budget you can buy 3 of them.

Absolutely nothing even near the grand range has been awarded more than 2 stars.

And I can only assume this is still his stance after listening through several dozens of TOTL IEMs.

As far as I know however. Crinacle is currently the only person with a dedicated value ranking that's independent of its overall ranking.

So I can only wonder what are other people's take on the definition of worth the blind. I'm gonna assume that in reality it doesn't exists. But I can't audition every IEM in the world. Can I?


----------



## Dsnuts

Anyone reading this post know any personal information about @Slater? Please PM me if you do.


----------



## FSTOP

Dsnuts said:


> So we seem to have a missing member that use to frequent and contribute a lot. Anyone seen or heard from @Slater I was checking his profile and he hasn't posted since Feb of this year. That is a long time. A bit worried about him actually.


Me too, and haven't seen IEMusic in a bit. Hope they're well.


----------



## audio123

Let's hope Slater is alright.


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> I wonder what people here have as their most expensive worth the blind. If only out of curiosity.


Ha, interesting question. 

It depends on who I'm recommending it to. The reason is because at higher prices the improvements become harder to discern. At this point I have to say I'm buying new IEMs for the novelty factor, I never expect a new IEM to give me something I didn't get from my previous ones. (In fact I only got this sensation out of modding my existing IEMs and to me my modded Tin T2 Plus can stand toe to toe with my unmodded Legacy 4. But I digress...) 

The highest priced IEM that I think is a safe bet would be the Moondrop Aria. It has a safe tonality and enough quality to be satisfying. Improving on the Aria would take a huge jump in price IMHO. It's pretty up there such that if you ask me for something better, I'm gonna have to ask you to be more specific.. And that's no longer in blind buy territory.


----------



## Barndoor

What would be classified as a blind buy?
Buying something not listened to?
If you have read reviews or received recommendations is that still blind buying?


----------



## chifihead

Barndoor said:


> What would be classified as a blind buy?
> Buying something not listened to?
> If you have read reviews or received recommendations is that still blind buying?


Yes, buying something you haven't personally tried yourself. 

At least that's the definition in the fragrance world and I just assume that applies here as well.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

MarkParity said:


> Thanks for replying. Everything, I (we) want to know everything.


But... don't you want to avoid becoming a know-it-all? 🧠

When it comes time to really spill the beans, we will, but for now we'll give an abbreviated version:

FALCON PRO, successor to the FALCON-C from 4 years ago in 2017
Chrome finish and frosted throwback logo pattern to differentiate it from its matte black predecessor
Brand new 10 mm driver inside, designed around our ECLIPSƎ principles (i.e. independent surround, wide diameter dome, high magnetic flux motor)
Measurable tuning targets for frequency response, THD, phase, etc. are all based around our latest standards for performance
Sound signature is intended to be bright-neutral, but with the goal of minimizing harshness; it will be dramatically different from the very obviously V-shaped response of the FALCON-C
New interchangeable tuning nozzle kit; currently there will be two: balanced (default), and bass-enhanced
New modular plug system with a new cable
Pricing is meant to be reasonable and within the realm of its previous incarnation

Regarding @Slater --- we don't know how much is appropriate to mention in a public forum, but we did have contact with his family members a couple of months ago, and perhaps it would be appropriate to mention that he is doing a bit better now than before.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Didn't know FIDUE is still creating new IEMs.
> 
> Anyone tried the GEM4 yet?


ALL BA set...PASS.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sounds like Slater might have met COVID? Just a guess, and regardless, hope he's ok? He did mention tons of OT, which can weaken the immune system.


----------



## ChrisOc (Jul 17, 2021)

chifihead said:


> Yes, buying something you haven't personally tried yourself.
> 
> At least that's the definition in the fragrance world and I just assume that applies here as well.


Although I understand your definition for those who are able to try earphones before they buy, I beg to differ, as a lot of us do not have the option to, try before we buy, certainly not in the UK.

For that reason, in my opinion, the definition of blind buy is: buying an item not having tried it, or had any review on which to rely for your purchase decision.

Unless, we have two definitions, "partially blind" and "totally blind". I made some totally blind purchases relying on manufacturers' track record and nothing else. Waiting to find out if you made the right decision is a difficult time, like a father to be, you are merely a spectator.

Thankfully they worked out well for me but I would not recommend it.


----------



## JEHL

Is sparks good enough to be the TWS Aria?


----------



## Dsnuts

I took a listen to the now 24 hours of burned in NA2+. Now I can differentiate them a bit better from the NM2+ more than I did yesterday. NF audio sound is tight and chiseled, I can tell these take off a bit of the upper mids lower treble emphasis and adds that emphasis toward the sub bass region. It is a nice little adjustment and hence sounds more musical and a bit more fluid vs the NM2+ more monitor like tuning.  

I noticed they went back to their standard cable for this one I bet they knew folks were using aftermarket cables on their phones anyway so no reason for them to put in a special cable in there. Their last effort on the NM2+ in trying out a specialized cable was a fail imo because the cable made the NM2+ sound more brighter than it should have been. So I suppose NiceHCK is not the only company that is guilty of throwing in the wrong cable for their earphones. 

Don't know why it is so difficult for these guys to figure these things out. Fiio is also guilty of throwing in the wrong cables for their earphones. My point with all this is if your gonna make an effort to throw in an optimized cable. Throw in a damn optimized cable and one that don't accentuate the flaws of the sound. Lol That is more the norm than not it seems. Why throw in a warm copper cable for a warm tuning? Why throw in a highly resolving cable for a bright tuning? If NiceHCK and Fiio got together and gave each other their cables they was using on each others earphones that would have been a perfect match up for the other earphone.

If they are gonna throw in a cable that goes the wrong way and not help the tuning of the earphone. Your better off throwing in the cheapo cable so at least we can figure out a cable for ourselves is my point. 

In any case the NA2+ sounds nicely refined. I see what they did with this one and just like it says on the box. It is more for music listening. I like this direction these guys are going for. It is still very highly detailed, technical type of sound with an outstanding tight precise imaging for the sound presentation yet more fluid sounding than the NM2+. They are clearly tuning to the strengths of their resolving dynamic driver they are using. Initially I didn't hear too much difference between these earphones but the more I am listening to the NA2+. I believe they have achieved a more musical version of the NM2+ sound.


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> I took a listen to the now 24 hours of burned in NA2+. Now I can differentiate them a bit better from the NM2+ more than I did yesterday. NF audio sound is tight and chiseled, I can tell these take off a bit of the upper mids lower treble emphasis and adds that emphasis toward the sub bass region. It is a nice little adjustment and hence sounds more musical and a bit more fluid vs the NM2+ more monitor like tuning.
> 
> I noticed they went back to their standard cable for this one I bet they knew folks were using aftermarket cables on their phones anyway so no reason for them to put in a special cable in there. Their last effort on the NM2+ in trying out a specialized cable was a fail imo because the cable made the NM2+ sound more brighter than it should have been. So I suppose NiceHCK is not the only company that is guilty of throwing in the wrong cable for their earphones.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about cables.  I have recently reviewed the BQEYZ Summer and Moondrop Aria and both gained a considerable improvement with a change of cable. If we lay people can hear this, why can't the manufacturers supply us with a suitable cable to begin with?


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ALL BA set...PASS.


All BA _can _be good, but I certainly appreciate people's preference for a DD for bass. Once I have some disposable income to throw around again, I'm seriously considering asking GS Audio if they can tune the GT12 to a target curve. I may not go for the Harmon 2019 curve just because the treble gain is a tiny bit much for me, so I'll look around to see what curves match my preferences best.


----------



## mndless (Jul 17, 2021)

JEHL said:


> I wonder what people here have as their most expensive worth the blind. If only out of curiosity.


My friend blind bought the Kinera NanNa 2.0 at around $900USD and he is still thoroughly enamored with them, so I think it worked out nicely for him.

My most expensive set has been the GS Audio GD7B at a more reasonable $172USD. I'm not sure if I'd recommend them to everyone, as the tuning can be a polarizing issue for people, but I find them quite lovely and they take EQ like a champ, for when I want something a bit different.


----------



## 430633 (Jul 17, 2021)

The more IEMs you have heard/own, the more points of references you have to leverage too- you'll be able to compare measurements of *and cross-comparisons with known IEMs by known reviewers online


----------



## stenog

JEHL said:


> Is sparks good enough to be the TWS Aria?


Yes it is. Tuning is spot on. Technically it's a step down but "good enough" for a TWS. Don't expect a detail monster with top resolution.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ALL BA set...PASS.


These days, I will pass too but you never know unless you have tried it. For example, the recent FIBAE 3X3 is an extremely well tuned all BA.


PhoenixSong said:


> The more IEMs you have heard/own, the more points of references you have to leverage too- you'll be able to compare measurements of *and cross-comparisons with known IEMs by known reviewers online


I concur.


----------



## r31ya

mndless said:


> My friend blind bought the Kinera NanNa 2.0 at around $900USD and he is still thoroughly enamored with them, so I think it worked out nicely for him.
> 
> My most expensive set has been the GS Audio GD7B at a more reasonable $172USD. I'm not sure if I'd recommend them to everyone, as the tuning can be a polarizing issue for people, but I find them quite lovely and they take EQ like a champ, for when I want something a bit different.


Most of my collection is $20~30
But my big buy is mostly blind with DragonFly Red ($180) which i sincerely thought as direct upgrade from Dragonfly Black or come close to Xduoo XD05 but nope. Now use BTR5 for most thing.
My other big buy is TFZ King Pro ($120), not quite blind as i have tried TFZ King II and from what i read its a direct upgrade from it. Pretty satisfied with it but now i prefer to use Tancjhim Tanya for its full vocal.


----------



## mndless

r31ya said:


> Most of my collection is $20~30
> But my big buy is mostly blind with DragonFly Red ($180) which i sincerely thought as direct upgrade from Dragonfly Black or come close to Xduoo XD05 but nope. Now use BTR5 for most thing.
> My other big buy is TFZ King Pro ($120), not quite blind as i have tried TFZ King II and from what i read its a direct upgrade from it. Pretty satisfied with it but now i prefer to use Tancjhim Tanya for its full vocal.


From what I've heard, the Tanchjim Oxygen is the IEM to beat for pure vocal reproduction. It is somewhat pricey, though, so it's not necessarily a purchase to be made on a whim.


----------



## baskingshark

mndless said:


> From what I've heard, the Tanchjim Oxygen is the IEM to beat for pure vocal reproduction. It is somewhat pricey, though, so it's not necessarily a purchase to be made on a whim.



Tanchjim Oxygen is a great hamarnish set, I think it can be an end game midfi single DD for some. It has great tonality, technicalities (for a single DD) and timbre. Very organic and natural sounding for me. I managed to purchase one second hand recently and am very happy with it, it has been my daily driver the past month. Sometimes old is gold.

If i had to nitpick, perhaps the Oxygen's upper mids can be veering on the edge of spiciness, but that perhaps depends on a few factors like hearing health, music genres listened to, volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), pinna gain (ear anatomy), maybe also on how well recorded are the music you are using etc. And the Oxygen aces some music genres like acoustic, jazz, vocals. But cause the Oxygen isn't the most bass heavy (it goes for bass quality over quantity), it can still do an okay job for bass heavy music like EDM, hip hop, but probably a specialist basshead IEM will do better in those genres.


----------



## 430633

baskingshark said:


> Tanchjim Oxygen is a great hamarnish set, I think it can be an end game midfi single DD for some. It has great tonality, technicalities (for a single DD) and timbre. Very organic and natural sounding for me. I managed to purchase one second hand recently and am very happy with it, it has been my daily driver the past month. Sometimes old is gold.
> 
> If i had to nitpick, perhaps the Oxygen's upper mids can be veering on the edge of spiciness, but that perhaps depends on a few factors like hearing health, music genres listened to, volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), pinna gain (ear anatomy), maybe also on how well recorded are the music you are using etc. And the Oxygen aces some music genres like acoustic, jazz, vocals. But cause the Oxygen isn't the most bass heavy (it goes for bass quality over quantity), it can still do an okay job for bass heavy music like EDM, hip hop, but probably a specialist basshead IEM will do better in those genres.


https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/tanchjim-oxygen.php#gsc.tab=0
The spiciness you described might be that resonant peak at 2kHz


----------



## audio123

The ultimate goal is to enjoy the music.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 17, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> The more IEMs you have heard/own, the more points of references you have to leverage too- you'll be able to compare measurements of *and cross-comparisons with known IEMs by known reviewers online


Personally more IEM i've heard, more i truly understood the terminology stated in reviews.
I've used TFZ KingPro mostly because of its textured detail bass, i've read that the vocal is a bit scooped. But i was like, how scooped it is? the rest of my iem is V-shaped KZs.
Then i owned Tancjhim Tanya with its fuller vocal and oh, yeah. the vocal have way different weight and nicer in tone. its a bit hard to return to Kingpro despite its superior clarity and details.


----------



## audio123

r31ya said:


> Personally more IEM i've more i truly understood the terminology stated in reviews.
> I've used TFZ KingPro mostly because of its textured detail bass, i've read that the vocal is a bit scooped. But i was like, how scooped it is? the rest of my iem is V-shaped KZs.
> Then i owned Tancjhim Tanya with its fuller vocal and oh, yeah. the vocal have way different weight and nicer in tone. its a bit hard to return to Kingpro despite its superior clarity and details.


You are on the right track. No matter how technical the IEM is, if its lacks musicality, it is hard to enjoy the music as one is merely listening to the IEM instead. The priority is to enjoy the music.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 17, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> What would be classified as a blind buy?
> Buying something not listened to?
> If you have read reviews or received recommendations is that still blind buying?


I’m taking blind buy to more extreme side,
-not listening personally: yes
-not reading reviews: yes

more of “ don’t think, just buy it” type recommendation, rather than logical “A is good blind buy because of this this and that”

My understanding is that blind buy:
One of the best among all others someone had tried, maybe 1 or 2 across the price range disregarding category speciality type, more of “one IEM to fit all” all rounder that can perform 80/100 for most of the genres / source, to most of people.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Campfire Honeydew 🍈 & Satsuma 🍊. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*Campfire Honeydew Review*


*Campfire Satsuma Review*


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 17, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Personally more IEM i've more i truly understood the terminology stated in reviews.
> I've used TFZ KingPro mostly because of its textured detail bass, i've read that the vocal is a bit scooped. But i was like, how scooped it is? the rest of my iem is V-shaped KZs.
> Then i owned Tancjhim Tanya with its fuller vocal and oh, yeah. the vocal have way different weight and nicer in tone. its a bit hard to return to Kingpro despite its superior clarity and details.



Tanya got almost identical Softears RSV tuning, close to Dusk and Variations but much closer to RSV, as $19 IEM, I think that’s an endgame if technicalities isn’t that much of a concern.  Very good blind buy options.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 17, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m taking blind buy to more extreme side,
> -not listening personally: yes
> -not reading reviews: yes
> 
> more of “ don’t think, just buy it” type recommendation, rather than logical “A is good blind buy because of this this and that”


Last time i did full blind like, haven't heard it and read the review is KZ DQ6 which comes with nice surprise that it is pretty damn good.
At very least, it fixed my flat, textureless bass complain on KZ ZS10 Pro.

Before that i tried that cheapo piezo tribid S*nfer DT*6 Pro, the standard DT*6 have decent review so i tought the "pro" should be a bit better. Not really. its kinda just ok in sound but it have not so good build quality that it actually hurt to wear.


----------



## Dsnuts

Nimweth said:


> I agree with you about cables.  I have recently reviewed the BQEYZ Summer and Moondrop Aria and both gained a considerable improvement with a change of cable. If we lay people can hear this, why can't the manufacturers supply us with a suitable cable to begin with?



You know what it is. Theses guys have a sound tuner and a designer for the earphones. Sometimes it might not be the same person. They achieve how they want to tune these things and then there is the accessories they have to throw in the package. This is a part of the design too on an earphone. Some manufacturers seriously consider what the consumer is getting in an open box experience from the user perspective.. DUNU is a prime example of folks that work as a team and try to put inside a box of accessories stuff that actually enhances the experience including the most important aspect of the accessories package. The cable. 

A lot of earphones are made to order from a much larger OEM factory. The problem with that is. These guys that put their name behind a product are not really making the earphones themselves. They point to a picture. This shell, these drivers, this tuning and I am sure the accessories are chosen probably through the same catalogue of photos and worse yet I bet a lot of these guys don't actually hear the end product.  So if they make a mistake of throwing in a cable that enhances flaws of that sound. The OEM folks don't care and as long as the package looks good. Work is done. Some folks throw in the cheap cable assuming your gonna use your aftermarket cables anyway..

Some I know maximize what you get for the earphone themselves a 100% effort would be put toward designing the earphones sound and what premium drivers to throw in there to achieve that sound goal, but due to cost throw in a cheaper accessories package. Which in my book is ok at lest that gives the end user a reason to use their own stuff and not be charged the extra for a cable that might or might not work out well for that particular earphone. 

What I don't get is the folks the throw a lavish accessories package that look like a million bucks only for them to throw in the wrong cable that don't match up at all with the earphone that is packaged with it. That to me makes little sense. Sometimes the best designed cables and accessories is not the best match up for a given sound design. It is like they are almost at the finish line and stumble in the end to loose out to someone else. Lol.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Dsnuts said:


> I took a listen to the now 24 hours of burned in NA2+. Now I can differentiate them a bit better from the NM2+ more than I did yesterday. NF audio sound is tight and chiseled, I can tell these take off a bit of the upper mids lower treble emphasis and adds that emphasis toward the sub bass region. It is a nice little adjustment and hence sounds more musical and a bit more fluid vs the NM2+ more monitor like tuning.
> 
> I noticed they went back to their standard cable for this one I bet they knew folks were using aftermarket cables on their phones anyway so no reason for them to put in a special cable in there. Their last effort on the NM2+ in trying out a specialized cable was a fail imo because the cable made the NM2+ sound more brighter than it should have been. So I suppose NiceHCK is not the only company that is guilty of throwing in the wrong cable for their earphones.
> 
> ...


Hi, Been referencing this thread for months & months to get an idea of what great IEM'S are available now and too come but, i need some help with my next purchase and i would really appreciate your advice?
First & foremost i am a TOTAL Basshead! I own IMR B.C & Opus Mia, Lear LCM-Kalideo(custom), Monster Turbine Gold Pro and a few other cheap chi-fi's my source (at present) LG V30 and FiiO E07k.
I have roughly £350-£375 and I'm really looking to get something with the Sonion Dual Electrostate driver & Dynamic Driver? My only must is Potent BASSHEAD Sub-Bass both in quantity & quality. All other Frequencies & technicalities must be inline with the price? As i say, i would really like to have the Electrostate Drivers but, if a model doesn't have the ES but is a great IEM like the Rose QT-9 Mk2 for example. The models i am Intrested in after research are 
1/ ISN EST50,ThieAudio Excalibur, Focus EDM and the Rose QT-9 Mk2.
Problem is i cannot listen to any of them and its a big lay out for something you have never heard! 
So any advice(from other's as well) would be SO welcome?
Many many thanks in advance for your help i appreciate it very much👍


----------



## audio123 (Jul 17, 2021)

After another listening session, I must say the Fitear Titan (1BA+1DD) is without a doubt one of the best hybrid IEMs. Still cannot believe that I only acquire it in 2020 despite it being released in 2016. Better late than never, I guess. As Fitear Titan can only be acquired in Asia, it is not really accessible internationally but if you all have an opportunity, do try it. It epitomizes "Less is More" in the flagship realm.


----------



## Dsnuts

RumbleWeed said:


> Hi, Been referencing this thread for months & months to get an idea of what great IEM'S are available now and too come but, i need some help with my next purchase and i would really appreciate your advice?
> First & foremost i am a TOTAL Basshead! I own IMR B.C & Opus Mia, Lear LCM-Kalideo(custom), Monster Turbine Gold Pro and a few other cheap chi-fi's my source (at present) LG V30 and FiiO E07k.
> I have roughly £350-£375 and I'm really looking to get something with the Sonion Dual Electrostate driver & Dynamic Driver? My only must is Potent BASSHEAD Sub-Bass both in quantity & quality. All other Frequencies & technicalities must be inline with the price? As i say, i would really like to have the Electrostate Drivers but, if a model doesn't have the ES but is a great IEM like the Rose QT-9 Mk2 for example. The models i am Intrested in after research are
> 1/ ISN EST50,ThieAudio Excalibur, Focus EDM and the Rose QT-9 Mk2.
> ...



EST50 will suit your needs.  I do like the Rose QT9-MK2 for much less but EST50 is playing on a different level of sound.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 17, 2021)

audio123 said:


> After another listening session, I must say the Fitear Titan (1BA+1DD) is without a doubt one of the best hybrid IEMs. Still cannot believe that I only acquire it in 2020 despite it being released in 2016. Better late than never, I guess. As Fitear Titan can only be acquired in Asia, it is not really accessible internationally but if you all have an opportunity, do try it. It epitomizes "Less is More" in the flagship realm.


*Google it*, first result, Jaben store... off course.  yup, it should be awesome.
*Check the price*, holy hell, it NEED be awesome. I should've known better when the word flagship realm is uttered


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 17, 2021)

RumbleWeed said:


> Hi, Been referencing this thread for months & months to get an idea of what great IEM'S are available now and too come but, i need some help with my next purchase and i would really appreciate your advice?
> First & foremost i am a TOTAL Basshead! I own IMR B.C & Opus Mia, Lear LCM-Kalideo(custom), Monster Turbine Gold Pro and a few other cheap chi-fi's my source (at present) LG V30 and FiiO E07k.
> I have roughly £350-£375 and I'm really looking to get something with the Sonion Dual Electrostate driver & Dynamic Driver? My only must is Potent BASSHEAD Sub-Bass both in quantity & quality. All other Frequencies & technicalities must be inline with the price? As i say, i would really like to have the Electrostate Drivers but, if a model doesn't have the ES but is a great IEM like the Rose QT-9 Mk2 for example. The models i am Intrested in after research are
> 1/ ISN EST50,ThieAudio Excalibur, Focus EDM and the Rose QT-9 Mk2.
> ...


Excalibur indeed look bass heavy set, but as an owner of Monarch (they use same bass driver), I’m still not satisfied with bass speed, good punch but just lacking speed and textures. Of which I found Moondrop Variations got the satisfying bass only with a nitpick of thin mid-bass for some genres require a fuller bass. I found solution with PWA copper 28 V2 cable for that with Variations, so for that I can recommend Variations for basshead, with both “quantity and quality, speed and energy”. Generic dynamic bass drivers (whether titanium, beryllium, graphen coated) acts slow compared to Pure-beryllium or LCP drivers.  So when a different types of bass started to produce harmonics, the overtone of those usually gets messed. BA bass unit handles better with that region, but it simply lacks energy and actual “air”. The good mid point is pure-beryllium driver or LCP driver.

Another basshead satisfying IEM I’m exposed is UM MEST MKII, but that’s not in your range so, I may pass on that.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Dsnuts said:


> EST50 will suit your needs.  I do like the Rose QT9-MK2 for much less but EST50 is playing on a different level of sound.


THANK YOU SO MUCH👍 This is what i needed to hear because the EST50 is my main choice but the QT-9 has such great reviews both technically & musically but coukd find no comparisons! How would you say the technical ability is in the EST50 compared to QT-9?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RumbleWeed said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH👍 This is what i needed to hear because the EST50 is my main choice but the QT-9 has such great reviews both technically & musically but coukd find no comparisons! How would you say the technical ability is in the EST50 compared to QT-9?


The QT-9 has great bass but I wouldn’t call it bass head level, I think you would enjoy the EST50 more.


----------



## RumbleWeed

AmericanSpirit said:


> Excalibur indeed look bass heavy set, but as an owner of Monarch (they use same bass driver), I’m still not satisfied with bass speed, good punch but just lacking speed and textures. Of which I found Moondrop Variations got the satisfying bass only with a nitpick of thin mid-bass for some genres require a fuller bass. I found solution with PWA copper 28 V2 cable for that with Variations, so for that I can recommend Variations for basshead, with both “quantity and quality, speed and energy”.
> 
> Another basshead satisfying IEM I’m exposed is UM MEST MKII, but that’s not in your range so, I may pass on that.


Hey thanks for pointing out the Moondrop Variations which iv never seen before! Just checked them out and they have a modular cable which is a plus!
What are the shell size? I have medium to small ears? Just wondered if you have heard the ISN EST50? Wondered how it compares to Moondrop Variations?


----------



## RumbleWeed

KutuzovGambit said:


> The QT-9 has great bass but I wouldn’t call it bass head level, I think you would enjoy the EST50 more.


Someone just recommended the Moondrop Variations which i had never heard of! Just checked it out and its the same config as the EST50. Have you heard the Moondrop Variations? If so how do they compare to EST50? 
When you start to getting to this sort of money it becomes REALLY hard to lay down BLIND!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 17, 2021)

RumbleWeed said:


> Hey thanks for pointing out the Moondrop Variations which iv never seen before! Just checked them out and they have a modular cable which is a plus!
> What are the shell size? I have medium to small ears? Just wondered if you have heard the ISN EST50? Wondered how it compares to Moondrop Variations?


It’s an ergonomic pseudo-custom shell, the middle one is Variations. 


if you know any other IEMs in the pic that may help for sizing.

A mugshot compares to moondrop blessing families. Blessing2 is very notable sub$1k IEM, so I think you can search “blessing2 ISN EST50” to benchmark the sizes.






here is cross reference comparison of Variations against Moondrop family and other hot IEMs around. Again, Variation’s bass unit is a bass head satisfying one which I’m pretty sure even compared to TOTL $1-3k class.
1: vs Moondrop




2: vs Other famous IEMs around


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RumbleWeed said:


> Someone just recommended the Moondrop Variations which i had never heard of! Just checked it out and its the same config as the EST50. Have you heard the Moondrop Variations? If so how do they compare to EST50?
> When you start to getting to this sort of money it becomes REALLY hard to lay down BLIND!


Sorry I haven’t heard the Variations. Both it and the EST50 are new and don’t have many reviews, it might be wise to wait a bit for some more reviews to come in before dropping that kind of money,


----------



## RumbleWeed

KutuzovGambit said:


> Sorry I haven’t heard the Variations. Both it and the EST50 are new and don’t have many reviews, it might be wise to wait a bit for some more reviews to come in before dropping that kind of money,


Yeah your defo right iv been looking for the last month or so but as you say it's probably better to wait a bit longer for some reviews or opinions considering the higher price's! Thanks for the help really appreciate it👍


----------



## tkddans

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s an ergonomic pseudo-custom shell, the middle one is Variations.
> if you know any other IEMs in the pic that may help for sizing.
> 
> A mugshot compares to moondrop blessing families. Blessing2 is very notable sub$1k IEM, so I think you can search “blessing2 ISN EST50” to benchmark the sizes.
> ...


Love your way of breaking things down. Especially the ranking area from "Resolution" downward. The raison detre is great too!


----------



## RumbleWeed

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s an ergonomic pseudo-custom shell, the middle one is Variations.
> if you know any other IEMs in the pic that may help for sizing.
> 
> A mugshot compares to moondrop blessing families. Blessing2 is very notable sub$1k IEM, so I think you can search “blessing2 ISN EST50” to benchmark the sizes.
> ...


Going from the photo's it doesn't look much bigger than the others which is a good thing, the Custom-like shell should also help with fit/comfort. I'm really considering these & the ISN EST50? Would you definitely class the Variations as Basshead? Really appreciate your help and time


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 17, 2021)

RumbleWeed said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH👍 This is what i needed to hear because the EST50 is my main choice but the QT-9 has such great reviews both technically & musically but coukd find no comparisons! How would you say the technical ability is in the EST50 compared to QT-9?



EST50 has great bass for bass fans. Great mids for mids fans and excellent extended trebles for treble fans but not so emphasized to fatigue in any part of the sounds. Very masterful in how it was tuned. It is using premium drivers to achieve the sound it has so while the Rose QT9-Mk2 has a good fundamental sound balancing and technical sound to its tuning. The EST50 does several things on the next level. Sub bass for both sets are excellent but the EST50 sounds like an amplified speaker bass your hearing. No other way to describe it. Mids are nicely detailed on both sets but the EST50 sounds like your surrounded by the mids with its rich Sonion BA tone. You can't mistake how good Sonion BAs are for mids on these. Then it takes a nicer Knowles BA for treble and two Sonion ESTs for upper trebles. 

Rose QT9-Mk2 does a great job with the sound frequencies as it is a complete and enjoyable sound. But when you want more refinements for all parts of the sound there is a reason why the EST50 cost double the Rose earphone.  It is on a different level of sound basically. Especially for bass fans. Bass end of the EST50 is using a highly specialized what is called liquid silicone dynamic. The tone of the bass end it outrageous and is like I said more closer to speaker bass in tone and ability vs earphone bass.

This being said Rose QT9-Mk2 is very good for the price point. But you want the next level that is what the EST50 is.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RumbleWeed said:


> Going from the photo's it doesn't look much bigger than the others which is a good thing, the Custom-like shell should also help with fit/comfort. I'm really considering these & the ISN EST50? Would you definitely class the Variations as Basshead? Really appreciate your help and time


Unfortunately I haven’t tried ISN EST50, but as far as from the spec, Isn EST50 isn’t using any special dynamic driver nor some tech like MEST MKII’s full range bone conduction driver to back bass, so my speculation is that it won’t break barrier of “good sounding bass” in terms of technicalities, which LCP drivers has.

There should be someone comparing those eventually, so yes maybe giving a wait is a good option.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Love your way of breaking things down. Especially the ranking area from "Resolution" downward. The raison detre is great too!


Thanks!

I take sound reproduction with physics, so those break downs are science-focused👍    

size of the field, characteristics (speed / energy / shape ) of vibration, coordination accuracy, image density, the characteristics of in-motion image (vectoring accuracy, sense of momentum, plotting accuracy and grid conformity) etc


----------



## tkddans

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I take sound reproduction with physics, so those break downs are science-focused👍
> 
> size of the field, characteristics (speed / energy / shape ) of vibration, coordination accuracy, image density, the characteristics of in-motion image (vectoring accuracy, sense of momentum, plotting accuracy and grid conformity) etc


Well it’s super informative and helpful


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Well it’s super informative and helpful


Here is further note👍
About my analytics:



Resolution: Res

Independent factor of how much detail retrieval could the hardware achieve 



Dynamic Range presentation : DyRg

Independent factor of the size and accuracy for recapturing real world analog sound waves
Tonality Coherence factors: 

Diffusion Field (Staging):  DF x y z

Size of the box sound could spread through

Ideal ratio of my diffusion field is 

height 1: width 1.18 : length 1.38
Positional Coordination: 

How accurate the sound could be presented within the box
Focus:

How each elements of rendered image could focused on, if off focus , image will be blurry, this highly co-relates to resolution capabilities 
Momentum and Vectors:

Sound image is not a static picture, it’s motion picture with actual body and its own vectors and momentum energy,  if sound passage from far and passing you by a good momentum and vectoring capabilities could illustrate this with very high immersive presentation, this capabilities is a product of Diffusion Field x Positional Coordinating x  Focusing 

Current scoring formulation:

The the ratio is taken from Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, Male population sample of Thinking 23.5% vs Feeling 76.5%
Tonality : 76.5%
0.8( subjective Timbre Greatness ) + 0.2

(emotional attachments) 
Technicalities: 23.5% 
Ti =   1 DF 3√( z 1  x 1.18x x 1.38y ) / 1.6284 x  18 (3√(Cp x Fi x Vi ) ) / 10x 2√res x dyrange

Independent characteristics:

Transient type:  Fast / Slow


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello,
after reading some reviews,
mentioning "emotions",
what exactly is it?
warmer sound?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello,
> after reading some reviews,
> mentioning "emotions",
> what exactly is it?
> warmer sound?


Hard question🥺
Psychoacoustic perceived hype maybe🤔
But yes, I may agree wet and richer (bass oriented) tonality is more touching than dried and analytical (upper-mid, treble oriented) tonality in general.

My personal guess is overtone presentation.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello,
> after reading some reviews,
> mentioning "emotions",
> what exactly is it?
> warmer sound?


To me it’s about richness in the midrange, so yes having some warmth to it. Also having a more organic cohesive sound rather than having each instrument sound quite distinct from the others in an analytical way. But all this is very subjective.


----------



## Strifeff7

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hard question🥺
> Psychoacoustic perceived hype maybe🤔
> But yes, I may agree wet and richer (bass oriented) tonality is more touching than dried and analytical (upper-mid, treble oriented) tonality in general.
> 
> My personal guess is overtone presentation.


yeah,
something like,
this x iem potrays emotions better,
or have a better emotions,
I don't understand, 😅


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Strifeff7 said:


> yeah,
> something like,
> this x iem potrays emotions better,
> or have a better emotions,
> I don't understand, 😅


Like @KutuzovGambit said, mid-range presentation sound like a key factor. Richness of the sound could be presented with how overtone of a certain note is presented. In usual BA drivers are less rich in presenting overtones, dynamic driver handles better.  Although emotions are very subjective, it is fair to say the mid range appeals to emotional sensors the most,  mid > bass > treble from my observation.  

So for that I do value Mangird Tea over other IEMs for emotional presentation, thanks to quad-sonion mid, and nicely tuned bass-floor with a cost of other technical aspect and sound stage.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Dsnuts said:


> EST50 has great bass for bass fans. Great mids for mids fans and excellent extended trebles for treble fans but not so emphasized to fatigue in any part of the sounds. Very masterful in how it was tuned. It is using premium drivers to achieve the sound it has so while the Rose QT9-Mk2 has a good fundamental sound balancing and technical sound to its tuning. The EST50 does several things on the next level. Sub bass for both sets are excellent but the EST50 sounds like an amplified speaker bass your hearing. No other way to describe it. Mids are nicely detailed on both sets but the EST50 sounds like your surrounded by the mids with its rich Sonion BA tone. You can't mistake how good Sonion BAs are for mids on these. Then it takes a nicer Knowles BA for treble and two Sonion ESTs for upper trebles.
> 
> Rose QT9-Mk2 does a great job with the sound frequencies as it is a complete and enjoyable sound. But when you want more refinements for all parts of the sound there is a reason why the EST50 cost double the Rose earphone.  It is on a different level of sound basically. Especially for bass fans. Bass end of the EST50 is using a highly specialized what is called liquid silicone dynamic. The tone of the bass end it outrageous and is like I said more closer to speaker bass in tone and ability vs earphone bass.
> 
> This being said Rose QT9-Mk2 is very good for the price point. But you want the next level that is what the EST50 is.


FANTASTIC advice👍 written in such an informative manner which makes total sense to both audiophile's and hobbiest's. I am 99.9% settled on the EST50 BUT?
This Moondrop Variations iv just been recommended is also a great IEM also with great drivers and a LCP Dynamic(as far as I can tell going off VERY limited reviews/posts/opinions) Also, it comes with a great 7N Modular Cable and seeing that i was looking to purchase one of the DUNU Modular Cable's makes the Variations more complete! But i will take a better iem without a modular cable any day of the week! Once again thanks for all the advice it is helping immensely.


----------



## Q Mass

RumbleWeed said:


> Hi, Been referencing this thread for months & months to get an idea of what great IEM'S are available now and too come but, i need some help with my next purchase and i would really appreciate your advice?
> First & foremost i am a TOTAL Basshead! I own IMR B.C & Opus Mia, Lear LCM-Kalideo(custom), Monster Turbine Gold Pro and a few other cheap chi-fi's my source (at present) LG V30 and FiiO E07k.
> I have roughly £350-£375 and I'm really looking to get something with the Sonion Dual Electrostate driver & Dynamic Driver? My only must is Potent BASSHEAD Sub-Bass both in quantity & quality. All other Frequencies & technicalities must be inline with the price? As i say, i would really like to have the Electrostate Drivers but, if a model doesn't have the ES but is a great IEM like the Rose QT-9 Mk2 for example. The models i am Intrested in after research are
> 1/ ISN EST50,ThieAudio Excalibur, Focus EDM and the Rose QT-9 Mk2.
> ...


I too am a demanding basshead (as in, quality *plus *quantity) and recently received the Focus EDM, and I suspect that most of those other IEMs you mention will outperform them (important caveat: I've only heard the EDM).
Not that I think they're bad, or even short of excellent, but to me the bass, while greater in quantity than my Shuoer Tape MK1's, doesn't quite have the taut, impactful quality and texture of the Tapes, and I don't think the Tapes are even considered a basshead set, yet I prefer them a little.
My IMR EDP's have slightly less bass quantity than the Tapes even, and the impact is perhaps also slightly less, but the overall sound quality makes them my favourite set, despite my basshead needs.
I am going to look beyond the Focus EDM, as although the bass could be described as being like having a sub to support your standmounts, it's also like having a sub that's focused on movies/LFE's rather than music like pipe organs/percussion/Bassnectar. Or another way of putting it might be that the EDM is more like a good huge, ported sub, rather than an excellent smaller, sealed cabinet _music_ sub. 
Granted, the EDM sounds like a GOOD movie sub, but still, it lacks the tight, propulsive type of detailed or layered bass texture I seek.
In terms of bass presence the Focus is the bassiest iem I own, but it's not really an overall step up from the sets I already own despite that, and like you I am looking at several other sets instead (I think I'll have to sell a few sets and up my budget to the £4-500 mark to find what I'm after, although I have hopes for the i3 pro).
The EST 50 interest me too, but they're only within budget if I manage to sell a bunch of my existing gear.
Something like the Shuoer ej07M REALLY appeals, but that kind of kit is well out of reach, and I'm still uncertain if they're even capable of satisfying a basshead.

The EDM are the sort of quantity I seek, and quality elsewhere is really quite good, but not outstanding at its price, and there's something about the bass which sets it apart from the rest of the presentation (just a little bit) and impacts coherence.

An issue (which is almost certainly due to peculiarities of my ear anatomy, as I have this issue with other sets) that is my main reason for moving on to other sets, is that the nozzle points forward a little to much for my ear, and causes the tip to occlude against the wall of my ear canal a little too readily. This means that after initial insertion I often have to wrangle them around to hear anything at all. The first couple of times this happened, I thought the cable had come out or something.
I'm not knocking the EDM, it's a great set, but for the reasons above I'll be moving on if I can.


----------



## Bitsir

Q Mass said:


> I too am a demanding basshead (as in, quality *plus *quantity) and recently received the Focus EDM, and I suspect that most of those other IEMs you mention will outperform them (important caveat: I've only heard the EDM).
> Not that I think they're bad, or even short of excellent, but to me the bass, while greater in quantity than my Shuoer Tape MK1's, doesn't quite have the taut, impactful quality and texture of the Tapes, and I don't think the Tapes are even considered a basshead set, yet I prefer them a little.
> My IMR EDP's have slightly less bass quantity than the Tapes even, and the impact is perhaps also slightly less, but the overall sound quality makes them my favourite set, despite my basshead needs.
> I am going to look beyond the Focus EDM, as although the bass could be described as being like having a sub to support your standmounts, it's also like having a sub that's focused on movies/LFE's rather than music like pipe organs/percussion/Bassnectar. Or another way of putting it might be that the EDM is more like a good huge, ported sub, rather than an excellent smaller, sealed cabinet _music_ sub.
> ...


https://iem.reviews/2021/04/25/alambic-ears-mundaka-thunder/

It's very expensive yes, but it's still within the realm of mortals. 
Eat ramen for a few months.


----------



## brsdrgn

Bitsir said:


> https://iem.reviews/2021/04/25/alambic-ears-mundaka-thunder/
> 
> It's very expensive yes, but it's still within the realm of mortals.
> Eat ramen for a few months.


Noodles are a great but unhealthy alternative...


----------



## audio123

Most of the time, it will become


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 17, 2021)

DUNU-Topsound said:


> But... don't you want to avoid becoming a know-it-all? 🧠
> 
> When it comes time to really spill the beans, we will, but for now we'll give an abbreviated version:
> 
> ...


Wow! This is promising! Looking forward to the more reveals including pricing.



DUNU-Topsound said:


> Regarding @Slater --- we don't know how much is appropriate to mention in a public forum, but we did have contact with his family members a couple of months ago, and perhaps it would be appropriate to mention that he is doing a bit better now than before.


Glad to hear this! Hope he recovers soon


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 17, 2021)

Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/

I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


----------



## G777 (Jul 17, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/
> 
> I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


Not quite the cheapest tribrid. S..nf..r (banned company) has a couple under $30.


----------



## Dsnuts

They are banned so don't count. Lol.


----------



## G777

Dsnuts said:


> They are banned so don't count. Lol.


I have one and it doesn't sound too great so I wouldn't count it either


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/
> 
> I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


Incoming! Remember that if these are niy


Dsnuts said:


> Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/
> 
> I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


DS they are now incoming! Better be hit sauce or you will have to eat at taco bell for 3 daze!! Oh not thar!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Glad your getting a set Dr Blue. Cant miss out on these. I have written about all I can about them. These are going to really take off after you all get yours. 

I havent seen anything this substantial for in ears for a long time these things are supernatural. There is no way the sound is this good from these things. But I will let you guys be the judge when you all get yours.  Also would like to see what you all end up using for cables and tips as it will be natural to use some aftermarket stuff. 

There are earphones that are good and then there are earphones that are special. These are special. There is no other way to describe them. I hope others in the industry take note of what's going on with these things. Something that looks like a toy that has better sound quality that theirs. Lol. Crazy just sheer craziness.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 17, 2021)

In one of my earlier posts, I mentioned about s..f.. Dt9 and complained about its sibilance as it really affects my listening experience badly. However, after burn in what I hear is definitely not 22$. I'd say these are absolutely great deal and sound way above their price range.





After almost every 20 hours, I heard the difference and realized that the listening experience is getting better and better. After more than 100 hours, sibilance has been smoothed out, still there but not disturbing me anymore.

I realized that when I increase the volume, distortion wasn't increasing much, the sound was getting fuller just like mt300. So, I was thinking let's listen to these guys with a balanced cable. Oh wow. R
The sound opens up with these as well. Imaging is great, timbre is great. For this price, it's a joke! And it takes EQ very well.

The bass rumbles very nicely, there's resolution. Slams are impactful. I hear sweet amount of sub bass as well. The DD they put in these guys does a good job.

Midrange slightly recessed. Male vocals sounds better. Female vocals are sounding thin a little bit. But still there's emotion. I don't have much experience with ba timbre issue. At the beginning I felt like there's ba timbre in the midrange but now I don't feel this way. I feel it's just fine now, especially after using a balanced cable.

Treble is good. Single knowles BA handles a good job at giving me details. I even hear some micro details as well and that surprises me. Slightly bright but not like nm2+ so I'd assume that'd fit many people's taste. There's roll off in the high end and it lacks air. But still does a decent job and it's like a joke for this price.

The soundstage is great. It expands good in all dimensions (and again for the price range!) . I really like the depth that i can understand the distance well among the instruments.





The built is absolutely good. Similar to the Heart Mirror and slightly on the heavy side but you don't feel it in your ear. Because the shells are quite small. Isolation is mediocre. The mmcx plugs feel secure. It didn't get loose after switching cables from one to another. The nozzle is slightly short but not like bl03 and I didn't have any fit issue. 

I've purchased these as a blind buy. I didn't expect anything exceeding their price range. However, it looks like I'm lucky, just like with the Heart Mirror. I'll definitely keep these in my collection. I'd like ask the folks to share their opinions about these if they give a chance. I just hope there won't a QC issue and units variant...

Single DD + knowles BA with a price of 22$ is ridiculous...

Before I paste link from seller, I've seen that different options has gone as there were options with and without the cable. I ordered only the IEMs without the cable and they came in a small case with two sets of tips. Right now there's no other option and I'm not sure if cable is included as I didn't see a clear indication. IMHO, I'd suggest a decent sounding aftermarket cable anyway such as the one I'm using, nicehck 4N litz pure silver cable...

US $22.74  9%OFF | SF DT9 Knowles Balanced Armature + Dynamic Hybrid https://a.aliexpress.com/_vBYn6V


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Glad your getting a set Dr Blue. Cant miss out on these. I have written about all I can about them. These are going to really take off after you all get yours.
> 
> I havent seen anything this substantial for in ears for a long time these things are supernatural. There is no way the sound is this good from these things. But I will let you guys be the judge when you all get yours.  Also would like to see what you all end up using for cables and tips as it will be natural to use some aftermarket stuff.
> 
> There are earphones that are good and then there are earphones that are special. These are special. There is no other way to describe them. I hope others in the industry take note of what's going on with these things. Something that looks like a toy that has better sound quality that theirs. Lol. Crazy just sheer craziness.


Thanks for the heads up DS they sound nuts!


----------



## Dsnuts

You know if I squint a bit. GK10s look a bit like these.


----------



## sutosuto

Dsnuts said:


> You know if I squint a bit. GK10s look a bit like these.


Does it sound alike? HAHAHA


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet the GK10 sounds better. Pssst what is this audio 64 anyway. What kind of gimpy earphone is named Tia !


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> Glad your getting a set Dr Blue. Cant miss out on these. I have written about all I can about them. These are going to really take off after you all get yours.
> 
> I havent seen anything this substantial for in ears for a long time these things are supernatural. There is no way the sound is this good from these things. But I will let you guys be the judge when you all get yours.  Also would like to see what you all end up using for cables and tips as it will be natural to use some aftermarket stuff.
> 
> There are earphones that are good and then there are earphones that are special. These are special. There is no other way to describe them. I hope others in the industry take note of what's going on with these things. Something that looks like a toy that has better sound quality that theirs. Lol. Crazy just sheer craziness.


I’m very interested in how they will stack up vs the Rose QT-9. I should be getting the GK10 along with a review copy of the NA2+ this week.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Strifeff7 said:


> maybe it's out of the budget,
> but Airpods is the best TWS with anc,
> not even close.


Exactly. I wonder why couldnt big audio brands compete with the ANC department


----------



## earmonger

Dsnuts said:


> Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/
> 
> I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


All this hype and I was going to pull the trigger. Then Penon Audio withdrew the (insider email) discount. All right, be that way. I'll wait for other reviews now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 18, 2021)

I just had a realization why they went with a heart shaped sell. It was from this pic,




The back end of a heart shaped shell can naturally house two dynamics. Brilliant. I bet there is one dynamic on the bottom corner and one on top corner. This is how they managed to stuff all the drivers in there. A BA is small and Piezos are thin. There seemed to be a reason why they went with this particular shell after all. It looks like the upper back end of the shell houses the larger Titanium dome and the bottom for the mid graphene dynamic as the venting there looks like a straight shot to the bass dynamic.


----------



## Strifeff7

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Exactly. I wonder why couldnt big audio brands compete with the ANC department


The truth is, you cannot get a great ANC without sacrificing sound quality,
and good audio brands doens't want that trade off,
And to make a good sounding ANC with good sound quality would need a huge amount of R&D investment in both departments,
so far the company that excel in both are Apple and Sony,


----------



## IEMbiker

Dsnuts said:


> I just had a realization why they went with a heart shaped sell. It was from this pic,
> 
> The back end of a heart shaped shell can naturally house two dynamics. Brilliant. I bet there is one dynamic on the bottom corner and one on top corner. This is how they managed to stuff all the drivers in there. A BA is small and Piezos are thin. There seemed to be a reason why they went with this particular shell after all. It looks like the upper back end of the shell houses the larger Titanium dome and the bottom for the mid graphene dynamic as the venting there looks like a straight shot to the bass dynamic.


the backend look like a little elephant...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we’re taking a look at the new Kinera ‘Skuld’ on Headfonia.
https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-skuld-review/


----------



## laleeee (Jul 18, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> In one of my earlier posts, I mentioned about s..f.. Dt9 and complained about its sibilance as it really affects my listening experience badly. However, after burn in what I hear is definitely not 22$. I'd say these are absolutely great deal and sound way above their price range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pure silver cable maybe increase the sibilant . isn't that right ? By the way my dt9 is on the way..


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 18, 2021)

laleeee said:


> The pure silver cable maybe increase the sibilant . isn't that right ? By the way my dt9 is on the way..


I hear the same amount sibilance when I use them with pure silver and copper cable. I was even using copper cable when there was unbearable sibilance at the beginning. Silver cables make the sound brighter but I don't think they add that amount of brightness causing the IEM have sibilance.

I hope you'll like it as well. I see positive reviews are showing up on  AE as well. They might sound really weird at the beginning, so, definitely needs time.


----------



## sfrsfr

brsdrgn said:


> I hear the same amount sibilance when I use them with pure silver and copper cable. I was even using copper cable when there was unbearable sibilance at the beginning. Silver cables make the sound brighter but I don't think they add that amount of brightness causing the IEM have sibilance.
> 
> I hope you'll like it as well. I see positive reviews are showing up on  AE as well. They might sound really weird at the beginning, so, definitely needs time.


I've got them as well, but still have to really listen to them...
Did you try different tips? What would be a good match in your opinion?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I just had a realization why they went with a heart shaped sell. It was from this pic,
> 
> The back end of a heart shaped shell can naturally house two dynamics. Brilliant. I bet there is one dynamic on the bottom corner and one on top corner. This is how they managed to stuff all the drivers in there. A BA is small and Piezos are thin. There seemed to be a reason why they went with this particular shell after all. It looks like the upper back end of the shell houses the larger Titanium dome and the bottom for the mid graphene dynamic as the venting there looks like a straight shot to the bass dynamic.


Great analysis DS!


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

Here I posted my humble opinion about the NiceHCK Lofty.

Greetings and thanks for reading.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-lofty.25279/reviews#review-26297


----------



## brsdrgn

sfrsfr said:


> I've got them as well, but still have to really listen to them...
> Did you try different tips? What would be a good match in your opinion?


For now I'm using them with foam tips. I used the blue tips came along with summer first but they sound better now.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

brsdrgn said:


> For now I'm using them with foam tips. I used the blue tips came along with summer first but they sound better now.


Foam tips usually pair better SF and KZ IEMs that are notoriously famous for their somewhat sibilant treble spikes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 18, 2021)

CCZ Coffee Beans DC-01($21USD on amazon usa with 15% discount coupon )
-New 1DD comer with rubber ear-fin and vented housing
OOTB impression:
-dark and warm sounding
-decent diffusion field
-great mid-bass tonality
-non harsh treble
-upper mid also gets focus
-recommendable to mid-bass lover very calm and warm tuning

Will compare with CCA CSN, DQ6, EDX/MT1, KS1, Lark upon 50hrs of burn-in.


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCZ Coffee Beans DC-01($21USD on amazon usa with 15% discount coupon )
> -New 1BA+1DD comer with rubber ear-fin and vented housing
> OOTB impression:
> -dark and warm sounding
> ...


Certainly looks like an interesting prospect. I like how they shaped the resin shell leading up to the metal nozzle. It should make for a comfortable fit with appropriately sized eartips.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> Certainly looks like an interesting prospect. I like how they shaped the resin shell leading up to the metal nozzle. It should make for a comfortable fit with appropriately sized eartips.


I like the rubber fin idea, pretty comfy for long term listening session alongside with its non-fatiguing tuning, and vented IEM for preventing pressure build ups.


----------



## G777

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCZ Coffee Beans DC-01($21USD on amazon usa with 15% discount coupon )
> -New 1BA+1DD comer with rubber ear-fin and vented housing
> OOTB impression:
> -dark and warm sounding
> ...


Single DD instead of a being hybrid? I don’t see the BA in there and they don’t market it as a hybrid.


----------



## laleeee

Dsnuts said:


> Cus these was born for extreme audiophile. Nothing says your extreme like a heart shaped earphone. You know what this is about.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/
> 
> I hope some of you snap a photo of your face expressions after you get a proper cable and some run in time with these. Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these. And remember friends don't let friends get weak sauce earphones.


A 45$ earphone sound like a 100$ earphone ? Thats the deal ? we've seen it many times.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 18, 2021)

G777 said:


> Single DD instead of a being hybrid? I don’t see the BA in there and they don’t market it as a hybrid.


Yea it’s very weird, here you can see. I think it’s 30017 /30095 of bellsing. I just noticed in the image it has 2 BAs in the nozzle😂 Will check the product manual.





I think there is at least 1BA, it appears there are 2 more in the nozzle, I don’t see the product guide list the specs of driver compositions🤔


----------



## G777

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea it’s very weird, here you can see. I think it’s 30017 of bellsing.


Can you see it in your unit? I think it’s a mistake in the graphic. You can see two BAs in the nozzle too in that picture.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> Can you see it in your unit? I think it’s a mistake in the graphic. You can see two BAs in the nozzle too in that picture.


Just examined carefully with spot lights on, it indeed is a single DD😂 will revise comments to prevent confusion, thanks!


----------



## JEHL

Would corundum on the dome of a DD work?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Penon shipped my RED GK10's. Can't wait to hear these things for myself, and compare them with my DQ6, NX7 mk III (similar driver set up), JVC FW08, CST, and some of the other cheaper sets in my collection.


----------



## tkddans

Legacy 2 vs Starfield let's go! (or rather, get both of them! hah!)



I'll have more IEM's coming soon, so opinions may change here, but I'm loving the Legacy 2 and Starfield as a combo pair!


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> Looking forward to what you all have to say when you get these.


Mine came in yesterday, and I'm impressed! I think they live up to your hype, which I wasn't expecting, to be frank.

I tried only about 5 different pairs of tips out of my library of about 50 and stopped when I got to the Spiral Dots, which are a good fit, physically and acoustically. My playback source is the TempoTec V1 with the TempoTec Sonata BHD (so I'm driving them balanced with an aftermarket cable). I've thrown a good number of tracks at them so far, and they all sound good. Bloodstone by Amon Tobin (featuring the Kronos Quartet), Backpfeifengesicht by Animals as Leaders, Dreaming by BT (from Electronic Opus), Adagio for TRON by Daft Punk, Die Interimsliebenden by Einstürzende Neubauten, Blue and Grey by Eskmo, Tesla by Flying Lotus, Original Sin by Hybrid, Entanglement by Imogen Heap, The Game by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and Michael Brooks, A Moment Apart by Odesza, Transient by Orbital, Can't Run But by Paul Simon, Professor Nutbutter's House of Treats by Primus, The Bravery of Being Out of Range by Roger Waters, Post-Modern Sleaze by The Sneaker Pimps, Ungod by Stabbing Westward... all sound great!

One of my favorite headphone tests is the intermission track (Guitar) by alt-J from their album An Awesome Wave. It is mic'd from inside the guitar of someone busking outside and you can faintly make out some people further down the street talking. Poor quality headphones or headphones with imbalanced sound or poor imaging makes the people talking unintelligible, but with the Geek Wold GK10 I can hear almost everything they say - very impressive!

Lows are present when needed and sound just right, mids are clear even in busy and heavily layered passages, highs are really good. No sibilance, good detail and extension. They sound really complete. Physically they fit in my ears very well. Sure they're plastic, but they seem well made, so no complaints as long as they hold up - which I hope they do - because they are something special I think.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2021)

Not bad for $45 no? They seem to get better and better with some time too. I know titanium and graphene both can use some burn in. I think the treble ends up sounding even more refined over time too for some reason. In any case keep them impressions coming.

This is just the beginning folks. Let the flood gates open.


----------



## Audio Fun

Hey guys, here is my take on the NF audio NA2+: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.25291/reviews#review-26305
Even though I am not a big fan of this type of tuning, I still believe someone will be satisfy with how it sound and of course it’s impressive technical performance. Happy listening!


----------



## mndless

nraymond said:


> Mine came in yesterday, and I'm impressed! I think they live up to your hype, which I wasn't expecting, to be frank.
> 
> I tried only about 5 different pairs of tips out of my library of about 50 and stopped when I got to the Spiral Dots, which are a good fit, physically and acoustically. My playback source is the TempoTec V1 with the TempoTec Sonata BHD (so I'm driving them balanced with an aftermarket cable). I've thrown a good number of tracks at them so far, and they all sound good. Bloodstone by Amon Tobin (featuring the Kronos Quartet), Backpfeifengesicht by Animals as Leaders, Dreaming by BT (from Electronic Opus), Adagio for TRON by Daft Punk, Die Interimsliebenden by Einstürzende Neubauten, Blue and Grey by Eskmo, Tesla by Flying Lotus, Original Sin by Hybrid, Entanglement by Imogen Heap, The Game by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and Michael Brooks, A Moment Apart by Odesza, Transient by Orbital, Can't Run But by Paul Simon, Professor Nutbutter's House of Treats by Primus, The Bravery of Being Out of Range by Roger Waters, Post-Modern Sleaze by The Sneaker Pimps, Ungod by Stabbing Westward... all sound great!
> 
> ...


Good to hear more positive reviews. Regardless how respected a single reviewer may be, it's always one of those situations where you can never be too certain of how good a product may actually be. Having more positive reviews really cements the consensus,


----------



## dw1narso

nraymond said:


> Mine came in yesterday, and I'm impressed! I think they live up to your hype, which I wasn't expecting, to be frank.
> 
> I tried only about 5 different pairs of tips out of my library of about 50 and stopped when I got to the Spiral Dots, which are a good fit, physically and acoustically. My playback source is the TempoTec V1 with the TempoTec Sonata BHD (so I'm driving them balanced with an aftermarket cable). I've thrown a good number of tracks at them so far, and they all sound good. Bloodstone by Amon Tobin (featuring the Kronos Quartet), Backpfeifengesicht by Animals as Leaders, Dreaming by BT (from Electronic Opus), Adagio for TRON by Daft Punk, Die Interimsliebenden by Einstürzende Neubauten, Blue and Grey by Eskmo, Tesla by Flying Lotus, Original Sin by Hybrid, Entanglement by Imogen Heap, The Game by Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and Michael Brooks, A Moment Apart by Odesza, Transient by Orbital, Can't Run But by Paul Simon, Professor Nutbutter's House of Treats by Primus, The Bravery of Being Out of Range by Roger Waters, Post-Modern Sleaze by The Sneaker Pimps, Ungod by Stabbing Westward... all sound great!
> 
> ...


Noooo, yessss, oh nnnooo, oh yesss, wait.. noooo... (how long could I resist.. ? )

Thanks for sharing your music libary...  ... Only know Imogen and Daftpunk from the list.. I'll dig them..


----------



## Strifeff7

any comparison would be nice,
vs Aria or L2 maybe,


----------



## tkddans (Jul 19, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> any comparison would be nice,
> vs Aria or L2 maybe,


I have the L2. Aria and Geek Wold GK10 in transit as we speak 

also got a bunch more coming below…




I already felt very good about the Legacy 2 and Starfield. The L2 is laid back, full sounding without too much warmth that often can come from having more sub bad as it does. The Starfield has less sub bass, allowing for the similarly tuned upper bass, mids, upper mids ranges to shine like stars ✨

I’m interested to see how the others in the list will sound though, given similar price points. I’ll be sure to share any further impressions of them along with video commentaries snd sound demos.


----------



## Dsnuts

Been appreciating the Reecho SG-01 more so now since getting done with my write up on the GK10. Absolutely stellar single dynamic. Its gonna surprise you.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> Been appreciating the Reecho SG-01 more so now since getting done with my write up on the GK10. Absolutely stellar single dynamic. Its gonna surprise you.


Review please!


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> I have the L2. Aria and Geek Wold GK10 in transit as we speak
> 
> also got a bunch more coming below…
> 
> ...


Any possibility of squeezing the GS GD3B onto that crowded list?


----------



## tkddans

PhoenixSong said:


> Any possibility of squeezing the GS GD3B onto that crowded list?


There’s soapy posts in the thread. Can you help me find the link to buy?


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> There’s soapy posts in the thread. Can you help me find the link to buy?


Certainly, it's the least I can do  Here! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...artLeaderboard_6000547386981.1005002693700776


----------



## RikudouGoku

tkddans said:


> There’s soapy posts in the thread. Can you help me find the link to buy?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002693700776.html


----------



## tkddans

PhoenixSong said:


> Certainly, it's the least I can do  Here! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002693700776.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000021743808786","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreLeaderboard&scm=1007.22922.122102.0&scm_id=1007.22922.122102.0&scm-url=1007.22922.122102.0&pvid=b0434940-d5a8-4515-811f-6f4545ac672d&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartLeaderboard_6000547386981.1005002693700776


screw it. Got em! Only $100 with shipping.

I’ll just put it up for giveaway to patreons (not that I have any lol). But I guess if someone does become one, they’ll pretty much have the only chance to get one of these I listed.


----------



## mndless

tkddans said:


> screw it. Got em! Only $100 with shipping.
> 
> I’ll just put it up for giveaway to patreons (not that I have any lol). But I guess if someone does become one, they’ll pretty much have the only chance to get one of these I listed.


I'm excited to hear your thoughts on them! Did you order them with any customization, or completely stock? You can jump on a chat with their reps if they haven't started making them yet and they should be able to manage any shell color or faceplate requests from their existing product line if you want a different look than the stock shells.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> I'm excited to hear your thoughts on them! Did you order them with any customization, or completely stock? You can jump on a chat with their reps if they haven't started making them yet and they should be able to manage any shell color or faceplate requests from their existing product line if you want a different look than the stock shells.


True, some people made custmoised orders for the nozzles too


----------



## tkddans

mndless said:


> I'm excited to hear your thoughts on them! Did you order them with any customization, or completely stock? You can jump on a chat with their reps if they haven't started making them yet and they should be able to manage any shell color or faceplate requests from their existing product line if you want a different look than the stock shells.


Oh stock I guess! It’s ok though, since I’m pretty sure I’m just using them for review purposes at the end of the day. If I love them enough to keep personally, even though I already have MEST and Xenns UP, then I’ll buy another one for myself with customization.

I plan on giving away everything I have under $100 to my currently non-existent patreons (lol) at the end of every month on a YouTube live stream.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> True, some people made custmoised orders for the nozzles too


Yup, you can request they remodel the shell with a metal nozzle if that is your preference for $10. I haven't had any issues with my resin one, but I can certainly understand the preference when it comes to a more secure fitment for aftermarket tips and a slightly reduced risk of damage to the tips over time.


----------



## Dsnuts

tkddans said:


> Oh stock I guess! It’s ok though, since I’m pretty sure I’m just using them for review purposes at the end of the day. If I love them enough to keep personally, even though I already have MEST and Xenns UP, then I’ll buy another one for myself with customization.
> 
> I plan on giving away everything I have under $100 to my currently non-existent patreons (lol) at the end of every month on a YouTube live stream.


I bet you. You will end up keeping both the SG-01 and the GK10s. You can't give those away. Your gonna miss em when they are gone. Lol.


----------



## tkddans

Dsnuts said:


> I bet you. You will end up keeping both the SG-01 and the GK10s. You can't give those away. Your gonna miss em when they are gone. Lol.


I really….really hope you’re onto something extraordinary at this price. I’ll give you all the credit for finding these if I give them an A or higher (in the range of $700+ IEM’s).

Take into account I rank on enjoyment, not technicals per-se. So these could have a good chance if they’re so good!

That’ll make a nice YouTube video too…
“Review | $45 headphones that sound like $700!”


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2021)

Gotta title it summit fi for $45! Looking foward to your video.

Credit goes to Penon. They wanted me to hear these. Believe me as great as both these sound they would have eventually found thier way onto the threads. You don't get sound this substantial at this price and not discover them. 

I was like this must be a joke. A heart shaped earphone that look like a toy. Never in my wildest thoughts would I have even considered looking into the GK10.  I took a good listen and I was immedately hooked. That was when I broke the news on here. Now that the GK10 has not been the center of my attention. I am finding the other earphone the SG-01 sounding great. These can easily compete with the best dynamics in the sub $100 range of earphones including IBassos past IT0 series. Some might actually take a liking to the SG-01 more so than the GK10. I can see that based on what your preference there is.


----------



## chickenmoon

Digging the SG-01 right now, not bad at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

chickenmoon said:


> Digging the SG-01 right now, not bad at all.


Gotta love them wider bored white silicone tips they included. Some of the best tips I have encountered thrown into a budget fi offering. Surprising. I have no need to use my Azlas or Spiral dots.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta love them wider bored white silicone tips they included. Some of the best tips I have encountered thrown into a budget fi offering. Surprising. I have no need to use my Azlas or Spiral dots.



I haven't tried these yet, I went with the "AET" ones and I don't think I want wider bores and more treble with these (or narrower bores and more bass that matter).  Nice choice of tips at any rate and great reusable box too with faux-leather coating.


----------



## Dsnuts

I threw on the cable that came with the Loftys and Loftys been cable less since. It is a perfect match for the SG-01 if you havn't tried that. Then you can try out that wider bored included tip. It opens up the sound of them SG-01 nicely and the cable gives much better synergy vs stock cable. Sounds fantastic this combo.


----------



## Dsnuts

Heck last time a set of tips that was worth saving from a budget offering was the old legendary Sony MH1C 




  You guys remeber these things?


----------



## chickenmoon

I may try but I'm not really a cable believer and I dislike the lofty cable for its, in my experience, horrible microphonics so won't be using it even if I have cable belief epiphany  trying it out with the SG-01.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 19, 2021)

Sure not the best ergonomics but as you say the SG-01 can sound a bit bright with the included cheapo cable they threw in on that. Not the best optimization as one would expect for budget fi offering. Give that cable a try. Your the only other person that has it. Might surprise you. Its not gonna change the SG-01 to be something entirely different but it does mesh much better with the type of detail and sound presentation it has.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Heck last time a set of tips that was worth saving from a budget offering was the old legendary Sony MH1C
> 
> You guys remeber these things?



I got plenty of these tips, black, white, green and orange. I think I bought ten pairs at least of MH1 (not C).


----------



## Dsnuts

Love those tips. Wish they would just make them to sell. I had 2 sets of them in large and lost one of the tips. I was bumbed. I still own one set of them that came with my MH1C.


----------



## Bitsir

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/onj5fi/may_i_once_and_for_all_put_forth_and_highlight/

How is that for a discovery? This is my write-up. I feel like the only person who witnessed Jesus' resurrection with this Amarra Luxe business...


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Love those tips. Wish they would just make them to sell. I had 2 sets of them in large and lost one of the tips. I was bumbed. I still own one set of them that came with my MH1C.



I think the Final E tips are better, same bore size but seal more easily and also sound better to me, YMMV.


----------



## JEHL

I also remember in home made IEMs, I once asked what DD I want to use if I want bass that's both tight and extends into subsonic range. 

And I got replied to the effect of as long as is not a tweeter DD, this should be easy. 

So I can only assume the implementation matters MUCH more than the driver itself.


----------



## RumbleWeed

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello,
> after reading some reviews,
> mentioning "emotions",
> what exactly is it?
> warmer sound?


To me Emotion is very much Synergy between the Performer/ Singer and a IEM. For example, Kate Bush's vocals go up to the highest frequencies & mid frequencies and not so much low frequency. In comparison to someone like Barry White the complete opposite applies. So the  tuning & FR of an IEM will have a huge effect on how the  singers/performers emotions will be rendered? Its MUCH more complicatd than that but, this is a simplified answer!


----------



## RumbleWeed

Q Mass said:


> I too am a demanding basshead (as in, quality *plus *quantity) and recently received the Focus EDM, and I suspect that most of those other IEMs you mention will outperform them (important caveat: I've only heard the EDM).
> Not that I think they're bad, or even short of excellent, but to me the bass, while greater in quantity than my Shuoer Tape MK1's, doesn't quite have the taut, impactful quality and texture of the Tapes, and I don't think the Tapes are even considered a basshead set, yet I prefer them a little.
> My IMR EDP's have slightly less bass quantity than the Tapes even, and the impact is perhaps also slightly less, but the overall sound quality makes them my favourite set, despite my basshead needs.
> I am going to look beyond the Focus EDM, as although the bass could be described as being like having a sub to support your standmounts, it's also like having a sub that's focused on movies/LFE's rather than music like pipe organs/percussion/Bassnectar. Or another way of putting it might be that the EDM is more like a good huge, ported sub, rather than an excellent smaller, sealed cabinet _music_ sub.
> ...


Heay looks like we're two pea's in a Basshead Pod haha 
Very interesting to hear your thoughts on the EDM. It pretty much confirms what i was concerned about? Bass quality!
After reviews and people recommending it to me as a basshead unit, once i found out the price I knew the the quality might be an issue and going by what you said i was pretty much correct. So it seams like the EDM may be good for Casual lisening or Working out? In regards to Basshead Tribirds and after recently watching a YouTube review(someone from headfi but not sure his name?) On the ThieAudio Orical,Moondrop Variations,ej07m and another i cannot remember the name?)
Anyway, after looking at the FR Graphs & his review the Variations & ej07m are the closest to basshead! What's interesting is he thought the ThieAudio Orical was a great Tribrid but with a moderate bass quantity & quantity. So seeing as the ThieAudio Excalibur is tuned just like the Orical with all the great technicalities but with a elevated Sub-Bass! Also, i have seen the Excalibur in the top 5 Basshead Tribird. So at this moment the ISN EST50 & ThieAudio Excalibur? I'm leaning more towards the EST50 due to it usinc the best Sonion&Knowles Balanced Armatures and a fantastic LCP Dynamic Driver.


----------



## Strifeff7

there isn't any tribrid that qualified as a basshead.
you need a 15db gain on bass,





the blue line is a basshead iem, +15db bass
the other is the tribrids, +10db max,


----------



## RumbleWeed

Strifeff7 said:


> there isn't any tribrid that qualified as a basshead.
> you need a 15db gain on bass,
> 
> 
> ...


From what iv be told from "


Strifeff7 said:


> there isn't any tribrid that qualified as a basshead.
> you need a 15db gain on bass,
> 
> 
> ...


You might be correct? But from what "Dsnuts" the ISN EST50 is the "Closest" to a basshead IEM.
And trust me when i put my FiiO E07k on 12bd High Gain & number 7-8 Bass boost it should put me in the right place? I just need to find out how it scales & reacts to EQ? But you are correct there is not a basshead Tridrid in a true sense but, should be achievable with Amp'ing & EQ?


----------



## laleeee

Dsnuts said:


> I threw on the cable that came with the Loftys and Loftys been cable less since. It is a perfect match for the SG-01 if you havn't tried that. Then you can try out that wider bored included tip. It opens up the sound of them SG-01 nicely and the cable gives much better synergy vs stock cable. Sounds fantastic this combo.


I love my sg-03 very much. Is any sense to buy the SG-01 for me ?


----------



## ChrisOc

Strifeff7 said:


> there isn't any tribrid that qualified as a basshead.
> you need a 15db gain on bass,
> 
> 
> ...


Is there an established rule written somewhere which stipulates a requirement of 15db gain for IEMs to qualify as a basshead IEM?


----------



## RumbleWeed

laleeee said:


> I love my sg-03 very much. Is any sense to buy the SG-01 for me ?


I would like to know this actually?
I'm under the impression the 03 has the best Sub-Bass below $100? Would you say this is correct? The 01 is half they price so could be a great buy? If anyone has a comparison between the SG-03 & SG-01 would be great? If Gk10 is involved would be even better?


----------



## laleeee

RumbleWeed said:


> I would like to know this actually?
> I'm under the impression the 03 has the best Sub-Bass below $100? Would you say this is correct? The 01 is half they price so could be a great buy? If anyone has a comparison between the SG-03 & SG-01 would be great? If Gk10 is involved would be even better?


The sg03 has better sub bass like the bl03


----------



## baskingshark

Strifeff7 said:


> there isn't any tribrid that qualified as a basshead.
> you need a 15db gain on bass,
> 
> 
> ...



The TRI I3 is a tribid (1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA) that is one level shy of true basshead quantities when it is amped. This is not only from graphs, but from actual listening.






Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews. (IEC711 compliant coupler). 7 - 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.


----------



## Dsnuts

SG-01 and SG-03 share some similar aspects to the sound tuning. Both seem to be more of a W shaped tuning SG-01 has less sub bass emphasis but still has some solid bass to the tuning. Less bass means they were able to get more mids and a touch better treble focus and extension for a better balanced tuning. So while the SG-03 has more of a sub bass skew to the tuning the SG-01 has a bit more treble skew to its tuning with a more balanced mid range.

Is the SG-01 worth getting? That depends if you like what you hear from the SG-03 your certainly going to like what you get on the SG-01 as the tuning is better balanced out of the two. It certainly helps that the cost on them are $39.


----------



## Dsnuts

Look yet another new GK10 owner. Just posted this.

[IMG alt="Cyberthingy"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/502/502122.jpg?1538806538[/IMG]
Cyberthingy​100+ Head-Fier​JoinedSep 24, 2018Posts121Likes170LocationHouston, TX
So far I'm quite pleased but I'm still experimenting with tips to see what works best for me. I do find them a bit forward in the upper mids for my taste but again I'm reserving final judgement until I've tried various tips and sources. I have given the GK10 a brief listen and man are they fantastic OOTB. They feel cheap but sound great. Put the same sound into a nicer shell and cable and I'd easily pay 100USD for them. Gonna break them in and try a nicer cable later.

Spoiler: My Stuff


----------



## Barndoor

Anyone tried Tenhz Shadow? (Don't know if they are new or an old product I have stumbled on)



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001648581445.html

4 BA per side - custom Sonion/Knowles
3 way cross over


----------



## Strifeff7

baskingshark said:


> The TRI I3 is a tribid (1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA) that is one level shy of true basshead quantities when it is amped. This is not only from graphs, but from actual listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews. (IEC711 compliant coupler). 7 - 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.


Agreed, 13db bass gain, 👍
that is a lot of bass,


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 19, 2021)

RumbleWeed said:


> From what iv be told from "
> 
> You might be correct? But from what "Dsnuts" the ISN EST50 is the "Closest" to a basshead IEM.
> And trust me when i put my FiiO E07k on 12bd High Gain & number 7-8 Bass boost it should put me in the right place? I just need to find out how it scales & reacts to EQ? But you are correct there is not a basshead Tridrid in a true sense but, should be achievable with Amp'ing & EQ?


yes,
you could make any iem to be a basshead with EQ,
but there is some limitations,
1. Some iems get distorted when added too much bass EQ
2. Some iems doesn't react that much even when added a bass boost EQ

You need something that could deliver a boosted and clean bass without any distortions,
for example are some sony and generally some berrylium coated driver, they takes a boosted bass EQ like a champ,


----------



## PopZeus

I've been low key obsessed with Beryllium drivers but could never find one whose tuning aligned with my preferences. I know the IT01x isn't pure Be, but I really liked the IT00, I just wished it had a different timbre and no driver flex. I'm hoping the IT01x will satiate my Beryllium cravings and keep me from wasting money I need to save on the CA Atlas.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

KBEAR just came out new flagship Robin (4BA+1DD), around $50.

It looks like Lark on steroid, will report upon arrival (ETA Aug 13)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtRzJDV


----------



## ldo77

baskingshark said:


> The TRI I3 is a tribid (1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA) that is one level shy of true basshead quantities when it is amped. This is not only from graphs, but from actual listening.


Totally agree. 
With fiio e12, Tri I3 sounds really better, with my 'old' xduoo x3


----------



## laleeee

ldo77 said:


> Totally agree.
> With fiio e12, Tri I3 sounds really better, with my 'old' xduoo x3


My tri i3 is a bassless 💩 with the e1da 9038s. Why ?


----------



## jmwant

The Blue variant looks cool.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kbear-robin-latest-five-driver1dd-4ba-hybrid-in-ear-monitors


----------



## jmwant

Sivga releases the SV021. Following the classic Sivga fashion, it has wooden cups on a metal frame.


----------



## morndewey

PopZeus said:


> I've been low key obsessed with Beryllium drivers but could never find one whose tuning aligned with my preferences. I know the IT01x isn't pure Be, but I really liked the IT00, I just wished it had a different timbre and no driver flex. I'm hoping the IT01x will satiate my Beryllium cravings and keep me from wasting money I need to save on the CA Atlas.


What do you think of Luna?


----------



## jmwant

Topping releases the D10 Balanced variant.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-d10b-latest-balanced-desktop-usb-dac


----------



## baskingshark

laleeee said:


> My tri i3 is a bassless 💩 with the e1da 9038s. Why ?



The TRI I3 is quite bass heavy actually. If you aren't hearing the bass frequencies, a common cause is due to bad eartip fit. Maybe u can try different size eartips and various other aftermarket eartips to see if you can get a good seal. 

One other possibility is you got a lemon, maybe you can do some frequency sweep generators on youtube to see if you get the bass frequencies.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I have pulled the trigger on Geek Wold GK10. Let's see what's the hype all about. It's been a couple of years since I bought a hybrid as well so will be an interesting break from DD only IEMs.


----------



## laleeee

S*nf*r dt9 (1DD+1knowles)


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2021)

So I took out the stock cable for the SG-01 to have a good listen. It was clearly evident to me just how much of a downgrade the stock cable is. To be fair it does have a mic included with the cable so I will give it props for being usable for conversations but for music.

Much like the included cable on the GK10 these cables are not the best for the SG-01. It clearly shows how capable the drivers and the sound tuning is with a proper cable. The included cables does absolutely no justice to the sound these things can make.

Sound becomes thinner and a bit more brighter, much less dynamic sounding makes the SG-01 sound like a decent budget offering but not what I am used to listening to with the included cable with the loftys. I found out NiceHCK sells the same cable in a brown color for $89. Which imo is overpriced should be sold at half that which if you dig around the XinHS site you will find an equivalent for much cheaper.



I am gonna test out a few others but I suppose you can't expect an optimized cable for the SG-01 when they are sold at half the price of this cable for the entire package.


----------



## brsdrgn

laleeee said:


> S*nf*r dt9 (1DD+1knowles)


Did they come with that cable?


----------



## Dsnuts

That looks like YY UPOCC cables I use on the NM2+


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable, so I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Headphones ThieAudio Legacy 2 arrived. They look better than they sound, average bass quality, subtle high frequencies and shifted mids, average detail. the membrane does not stick when inserted into the ear. The camera for the speaker is made on a 3D printer, there are compensation holes in the amount of 2 pcs for each earphone


----------



## Strifeff7

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Headphones ThieAudio Legacy 2 arrived. They look better than they sound, average bass quality, subtle high frequencies and shifted mids, average detail. the membrane does not stick when inserted into the ear. The camera for the speaker is made on a 3D printer, there are compensation holes in the amount of 2 pcs for each earphone


Can you do a sound comparison with other iems?
other reviewer seems to rate this highly,


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 21, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Can you do a sound comparison with other iems?
> other reviewer seems to rate this highly,


I can compare with MoonDrop Aria. Aria sounds cleaner, the high frequencies are longer, the bass is more concentrated, the same in depth. I feel at Legacy 2 a certain junction of drivers, mids with a small veil. for you to understand, I am doing reviews in my language(RU) and have listened to a lot of headphones. I thought that Legacy 2 would be the kings of the budget, but this did not happen even after burning. 

My players are: Hiby R6 Pro and deep mod Zishan DSDs. In my case MoonDrop Aria sounds better a lot


----------



## Strifeff7

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I can compare with MoonDrop Aria. Aria sounds cleaner, the high frequencies are longer, the bass is more concentrated, the same in depth. I feel at Legacy 2 a certain junction of drivers, mids with a small veil. for you to understand, I am doing reviews in my language(RU) and have listened to a lot of headphones. I thought that Legacy 2 would be the kings of the budget, but this did not happen even after burning.
> 
> My players are: Hiby R6 Pro and deep mod Zishan DSDs. In my case MoonDrop Aria sounds better a lot


it's okay, I understand it,
so Aria have a better timbe, treble extension and more coherent,

can you test it with some metal songs?
with a lot of instruments playing,

thank you, 🙏


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 21, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable, so I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.


-noticed ER4S cables are not universal 2-pin, it does not fit to Neon... I used a 20ohm impedance adapter instead,

-ER4S: Clear upper-mid, transparent upper register, bass floor sounds clean but very thin, the sound stage is very narrow
-Neon(20ohm): Clear mid, warm tuning, laid-back upper register, wider sound stage, bass floor sounds clean but slightly lacks punch and richness

Resolution:
ER4S: B+
Neon: B-

Layering:
ER4S: C-
Neon: C-

Sound Stage:
ER4S: F
Neon: B

Image focusing:
ER4S: B+
Neon: C+

Musicality:
ER4S: D
Neon: C+

TL;DR

The specs of both IEM are equally same, the tuning priority for ER4 is upper mid focusing, and flat tuning for the rest of the spectrum, the narrower sound stage benefits image to stay near-ear and on focus all the time, but in exchange for a trade-off of congested image compressed at the same spot. ER4 works great for monitoring &  language study if the recording is a small composition with its good and transparent monitoring capability.

Neon meanwhile tuned itself to a vocal-focused flat monitor, with a good amount of sound stage with a warm overall wrapping. It trades off some clarity of upper register to soft-sounding diffusions but is still pretty enjoyable for non-fatiguing and fully laid-back listening sessions.

Beware both are single driver BA, so lack of dynamism and instruments separation is an inevitable fate.

Considering the price, I'd pick Neon for $50 and add impedance adapters to modify the sound to the needs.


----------



## Luis1316

AmericanSpirit said:


> Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable, so I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.





 
Those IEMs are looking like massagers on those tiny hands LOL.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 21, 2021)

Luis1316 said:


> Those IEMs are looking like massagers on those tiny hands LOL.


　The IEM personalities are corresponding to their personal attributes too, ER4S(Cool & Analytical: Pink hair), Neon (Warm & Emotional: Blue hair)


----------



## laleeee

brsdrgn said:


> Did they come with that cable?





brsdrgn said:


> Did they come with that cable?


They sell it without cable, but it was 15,75$  and sounds fantastic for the price, except the 5-8K peak what this yy cable tame almost completely. It needs 100 ours of burn-in process , so now i burn them.


----------



## laleeee

Dsnuts said:


> So I took out the stock cable for the SG-01 to have a good listen. It was clearly evident to me just how much of a downgrade the stock cable is. To be fair it does have a mic included with the cable so I will give it props for being usable for conversations but for music.
> 
> Much like the included cable on the GK10 these cables are not the best for the SG-01. It clearly shows how capable the drivers and the sound tuning is with a proper cable. The included cables does absolutely no justice to the sound these things can make.
> 
> ...


Can you recommend a good "budget" cable for the GK10 ( not the penon totem please  )


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2021)

Ya will do some testing on both the GK10 and the SG-01. Last thing these guys are gonna do is throw in a cable worth more than the earphones so you can't expect anything premium as an included cable for sub $50 earphones. I have been using this one on the GK10



I like Silver plated cables for the GK10 and better copper cables for the SG01

So this cable breaks my own rule about not using a cable that cost more than the earphones but in this case. This particular cable is a good deal sold on XinHS site Aka white crane sold on NiceHCK site for double the price. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_groupList.8148356.50.718a4cbbHtR6ru

The included GK10 cable is an SPC type cable and is not bad you will certainly hear what they are about using them. I would get them first and use what you got on hand and go from there.


----------



## tkddans

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Headphones ThieAudio Legacy 2 arrived. They look better than they sound, average bass quality, subtle high frequencies and shifted mids, average detail. the membrane does not stick when inserted into the ear. The camera for the speaker is made on a 3D printer, there are compensation holes in the amount of 2 pcs for each earphone


I would probably say something similar if I was coming from higher priced gear. Maybe the Aria are much better though and some cheaper stuff could be too. (I have a lot incoming in the mail)

So much of how we qualify audio gear comes from whatever context we are coming from.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

super safe shipping pack from Aroma 😜


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 21, 2021)

I like that name witch girl. Sooo edgy. That packaging vacuum sealed? Am I seeing that correct?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I like that name witch girl. Sooo edgy. That packaging vacuum sealed? Am I seeing that correct?



I thought the same but for Italian Ham of Parma or San Daniele🤣


----------



## Xinlisupreme

The "Witch Girl" series has been running for five years. In response to changes and market needs, we (AROMA Audio) have decided to discontinue production of Witch Girl Pro (also known as Witch Girl W6) and launch the second generation of Witch Girl Pro "Witch Girl W6.2".

Witch Girl W6.2 is the second generation based on Witch Girl Pro. It still uses the same unit design as the Pro, 4xBA units and 2xDD 8mm units on each side.

Both units of Witch Girl W6.2 use the latest version drivers and the experience accumulated by AROMA Audio over the past five years has been applied to Witch Girl W6.2, making this "little witch" transformed and even more "mature".

This time Witch Girl W6.2 uses a 3-way 4-tube crossover design.

Compared with the previous generation of 3-tube design, the sound level will be richer and more delicate, whether it is a tri-band connection, the sound will be more fluid.

In terms of sound, thanks to the AI 2 DD and the newly adopted BAs, the sonic potential of Witch Girl W6.2 has been strengthened once again.

Faced with the challenges posed by the progress of the new drivers, we have combined the experience of recent years and Play here; while the high frequency extension becomes more beautiful, the low frequencies dive deeper and the sense of strength is strengthened, the density of the mid frequencies is also strengthened to prevent the overall sound from being uncoordinated, and the double DD gives excellent air and a wide sound field, but they are all designed to make users feel natural sound.

In terms of the casing, the design is still almost similar to the first generation, because we believe that the previous design has actually avoided fatigue caused by long-term wear.The difference from the first generation is the interior.
the serial number begins with "W6.2 -XXXXXX".

The little witch's musical party is still going on.

General specifications

Headphone drivers: 6 units for side (2BA for highs, 2BA for mids and 2DD 8mm for bass)
4-pipe, 3-way CROSSOVER

Frequency Response: 20Hz to 20kHz

Sensitivity: 110dB @ 1kHz

Impedance: 10 Ω


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Unboxing *Aroma Audio Witch Girl W6.2*


----------



## Xinlisupreme




----------



## darkgod5

Strifeff7 said:


> it's okay, I understand it,
> so Aria have a better timbe, treble extension and more coherent,
> 
> can you test it with some metal songs?
> ...



Hey man, I know this isn't really what you asked for but I'm also a metal enthusiast and as it happens have these songs in my playlist. Good songs 👍

*Plague Years - Evil One*
Moondrop B2 Dusk:
- Too warm for this song so instruments blend together in general
- Cymbals mush together
- Handles the bass and vocals fine

Thieaudio Monarch (with EQ):
- Handles everything fine

*Catastrophist - Trivium*
Moondrop B2 Dusk:
- Cymbals mush together or just get lost (see 1:39)
- Not fast enough to handle the quick kicks in the bass. Turns to mush. (see 3:08)
- Handles the guitars and vocals fine

Thieaudio Monarch (with EQ):
- Handles everything fine

*Ten Thousand Crows - The Lovers*
Moondrop B2 Dusk:
- Again, cymbals mush together or just get lost
- Again, not fast enough to handle the quick kicks in the bass
- Handles the guitars and vocals fine

Thieaudio Monarch (with EQ):
- Handles everything fine

So I'm sure you can see a pattern here which is why I can't recommend a tribrid enough for metal music unless you don't listen for the cymbal hits...
When I receive the Geek Wold I'll be listening to see how it does with the busy cymbals but, similarly, won't expect it to be able to keep up with the kicks.
You've already got some great picks but here's some other metal recommendations on evaluating IEMs:

*Orpheus Omega - In Time* for the busy cymbals and drums (just insane drum work in general: 
*Orbit Culture - The Shadowing* for the busy instruments
Even the Monarch can't deal with those two songs which makes me sad but realize how much potential is left for IEMs in the future.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 22, 2021)

darkgod5 said:


> Hey man, I know this isn't really what you asked for but I'm also a metal enthusiast and as it happens have these songs in my playlist. Good songs 👍
> 
> *Plague Years - Evil One*
> Moondrop B2 Dusk:
> ...




Wow, 😍

Thank you so much,
yes, I also think treble separation is very important in metal,
the Gen 2 sonion EST should be better.

the down side of most EST is they sure offer the details but it lacks the bite/weight of the initial/start of the cymbal hits,
it doesn't feels real,
BA offer more tactile feeling with every hits,
but often with a harsher sound,

Example for a proper realistic tactile treble would be the Dunu SA6,

I love to hear an EST speed with a tactile feeling of a BA,

oh, and I read somewhere, piezzo should have a proper speed and note weight,


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 22, 2021)

These folks make some good looking shells. Reecho Spring and Summer.

Spring the green shells are using a single BA for trebles and an 8mm dual dynamic for mids and bass.

Summer the blue shells uses a dual 8 mm dynamic for the sound.  Both units cost $129 a piece.  Both come with some outstanding accessories in the box.

As per sound I just started to listen to the Spring. One thing is for certain. These folks deserve a following. Their earphones all of them have solid value. I haven't heard one yet that I thought was just average or an outright fail. I have been listening to their SG-01 all week and writing some notes about them. Next to the GK10 the SG-01 really is a superior budget offering especially with a better cable.  I am thinking they will have a SG-02 out soon. Just a guess since thy have an SG-01 and the SG-03. Both using metal housing single dynamic designs. I am gonna assume there will be a SG-02.  Why would they skip on number 2 but then again they came out with the SG-03 before the SG-01?

In any case both units exhibit good technical chops exhibiting good clarity and detail. Summer has a bit more in the way of bass chops and sound more like a mild U shaped sound signature while the Spring is nicely balanced signature is a bit more monitor like in presentation and more closer to a neutral type tuning. So if these guys made the Spring and Summer I am gonna assume they will come out with the other two seasons. Fall and winter. Great idea on themes for earphones. Summer exhibiting some bass warmth a nice spacious sound.  Spring exhibiting great detail for trebles with a more neutralish presentation.

Will give both these a good run in and see where they go. So far so good. I am late to get these two but one thing for certain Reecho need some recognition for their earphones and they clearly show value for their craft and make some nice sounding stuff and not that expensive either.


----------



## earmonger

Are you saying the SG-01 is superior to the GK10?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

How is SG01 sound signature? Can you drive it with Smartphone?


----------



## brsdrgn

earmonger said:


> Are you saying the SG-01 is superior to the GK10?


I don't think he's saying SG-01 is superior as they are using different driver setups - single DD vs tribid. It looks like both has different characters but still offering a good listening experience for the price range they are in.


----------



## brsdrgn

NiceHCK just announced their new burning tool with multiple plugs. 












EveningStar BURN-IN A1 Aluminum Smart Portable Earbud Burning Tool for HiFi Audiophile Support 3.5/2.5/4.4 Jack Up To 6 Earphone
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uItf7L


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 22, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK just announced their new burning tool with multiple plugs.


funny device. The price is even funnier. I will follow the orders  I also need a device for burning DACs. For especially audiophile audiophiles.   22 orders, lol.
I wonder if it is necessary to dance with a tambourine when the device is working, or does the device work without it?


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 22, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> funny device. The price is even funnier. I will follow the orders  I also need a device for burning DACs. For especially audiophile audiophiles.   22 orders, lol.
> I wonder if it is necessary to dance with a tambourine when the device is working, or does the device work without it?


SanDisk Sansa Mini Plus is my burning tool and I don't think I'll pay such an amount for a device only for that even though I experience the affects of burning process.





This is a simple but a little messy setup. I connected it to my pocket charger when it charges completely, charger stops charging and I check it in every 6-8 hours to make sure that the battery is down 20-30% so I press the button to start charging again, change the headphones to other ones to give a them rest without heating them up much and I continue that cycle. 😊

Edit : I also put the IEMs in  a case so that I won't hear them. I keep the volume at moderate levels but I still hear cymbals from the far away...


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 22, 2021)

Brsdrgn​I just plug it into a computer or laptop and leave it. How many headphones do you need to buy per month for such a special device to make sense? But people buy it! I never cease to be amazed at what I see.


----------



## Barndoor

Just got home really excited that my GK10 had arrived according to Ali


Sound a bit flat to me


----------



## brsdrgn

Barndoor said:


> Just got home really excited that my GK10 had arrived according to Ali
> 
> 
> Sound a bit flat to me


But the transparency is at the highest level.


----------



## Barndoor

Hopefully @Penon will sort it out smoothly for me.


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> These folks make some good looking shells. Reecho Spring and Summer.
> 
> Spring the green shells are using a single BA for trebles and an 8mm dual dynamic for mids and bass.
> 
> ...


BQEYZ have already been there lol


----------



## paulwasabii

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK just announced their new burning tool with multiple plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woke up to this message, but from the KRHIFI store

Hi guys,

US $40 Coupon for EveningStar BURN-IN A1 Burning Tool

Limited 30 friends, discount code→ ZLMKM5W1TYJQ 

It is built-in 3.5/2.5/4.4 Jack and simultaneously burning In 6 Devices

[Shy]

US $179.90  35%OFF | EveningStar BURN-IN A1 Aluminum Portable Earphone Audiophile Burning Tool Built-in 3.5/2.5/4.4 Jack Activating 0~20KHZ 20KHZ~25K
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0YpTNl


----------



## Dsnuts

Nimweth said:


> BQEYZ have already been there lol


Though I see a hesitation for autumn and winter versions. 

I can see a really well made analytical type tuning for winter possibly more treble focused and maybe for an autumn version a rich full bodied smooth sounding earphone symbolizing harvest and all good things from the previous seasons.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Though I see a hesitation for autumn and winter versions.
> 
> I can see a really well made analytical type tuning for winter possibly more treble focused and maybe for an autumn version a rich full bodied smooth sounding earphone symbolizing harvest and all good things from the previous seasons.


Think Autumn would be the most colored sound?  

In the morning I see you post and I swap the 's' and read it as Donuts and it makes me hungry.


----------



## DBaldock9

brsdrgn said:


> NiceHCK just announced their new burning tool with multiple plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's a nice, simple 4 output stereo headphone amplifier, for US$35.
.
Monoprice 615220  - https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=615220
.
You would have to add in the cost of any adapters (6.35mm TRS Plug to 4.4mm TRRRS Jack / 3.5mm TRS Jack / 2.5mm TRRS Jack).
Finding 6.35mm TRS Plugs to 3.5mm TRS Jack is very easy, and a 3.5mm Plug to 2.5mm TRRS Jack could be "stacked".
However, there don't appear to be any pre-made 6.35mm TRS Plug to 4.4mm TRRRS Jack adapters - so parts would have to be bought, and an adapter assembled.


----------



## Dsnuts

I don't see the value in that burn in tool. It is a great idea but you can easily make a burn in station yourself.  I have a dedicated laptop filled with music and a cascade burn in file I got a while ago connected to my audinst MX2 dac amp with a 5 way splitter. That thing is on all the time playing them files. Gets the most use out of all my sources.

You can just use a 5 way splitter and just plug that into your conventional stereo receiver and that is all you need really. You can do a lot with $180. Like buying 4 pairs of GK10s.


----------



## Dsnuts

Barndoor said:


> Just got home really excited that my GK10 had arrived according to Ali
> 
> 
> Sound a bit flat to me



I seen a post like this in the past where local package shipper would check goods to swap out internals with something random. As much business as Penon does there is no possible way they would throw in some random screen protector instead. 

I don't even think they sell something like that at their store. Seems like there was some helping hands involved with the shipping there.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

paulwasabii said:


> Woke up to this message, but from the KRHIFI store
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Yea I received same msg too, if it’s like $30 USD, I’d get it but $180😭

I’d just plug to my ipad with 12 hours of youtube burn-in video to take care of it.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> I don't see the value in that burn in tool. It is a great idea but you can easily make a burn in station yourself.  I have a dedicated laptop filled with music and a cascade burn in file I got a while ago connected to my audinst MX2 dac amp with a 5 way splitter. That thing is on all the time playing them files. Gets the most use out of all my sources.
> 
> You can just use a 5 way splitter and just plug that into your conventional stereo receiver and that is all you need really. You can do a lot with $180. Like buying 4 pairs of GK10s.


If you have a lot of stuff and or a desktop station , but if you own only a totl dap as many and you don’t have 4.4 on PC/Mac or a desktop dac amp… maybe could be good.
Anyway you can chose also a cheap usb dongle


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jul 22, 2021)

https://clariar.jp/


----------



## ChrisOc

Xinlisupreme said:


> https://clariar.jp/


Wow, they look cool!


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 22, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> https://clariar.jp/


What is this about? "Seller does not ship internationally"  Anyone planning to go to Japan for headphones?  	
ChrisOc, 135,000 yen - $ 1,225 - is really beautiful.


----------



## jant71

Xinlisupreme said:


> https://clariar.jp/


Where have I seen that before? Oh yeah... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3809#post-16414611
Beat ya by a month!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

After some mishaps with USPS running final delivery on my DHL package from Penon, I just received the GK10 as well as the NF Audio NA2+. I am pleased with both out of box, though I didn’t bother with stock tips or cables on either. Proceeding to burn both in now.

Very surprised at how comfortable the GK10 is, I think I could even side sleep in these.

It’s too early to tell for sure on the NA2+ and I am going from memory but I actually think the tuning changes from the NM2+ are more substantial than they appear on the graph.

Will report more later on both.


----------



## InvisibleInk

KutuzovGambit said:


> After some mishaps with USPS running final delivery on my DHL package from Penon, I just received the GK10 as well as the NF Audio NA2+. I am pleased with both out of box, though I didn’t bother with stock tips or cables on either. Proceeding to burn both in now.
> 
> Very surprised at how comfortable the GK10 is, I think I could even side sleep in these.
> 
> ...


Be sure and try knocking 4.5 dB off the NA2+ at 3-4 Khz. Much less ringing-y presentation that way.


----------



## ChrisOc

Vladimir 198 said:


> What is this about? "Seller does not ship internationally"  Anyone planning to go to Japan for headphones?
> ChrisOc, 135,000 yen - $ 1,225 - is really beautiful.


I like the aesthetics, not the price 🤑. 
I have not yet laid out anything like that amount for earphones, and I may not. 

Although never say never, if one can afford them and they sound good, why not?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> What is this about? "Seller does not ship internationally"  Anyone planning to go to Japan for headphones?
> ChrisOc, 135,000 yen - $ 1,225 - is really beautiful.


Jap-fi is always so tantalising yet damn expensive! Everything is fantastic till one sees the price 🤣🤣 

Japanese audio enthusiasts have some really deep wallets! #Respect


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Jap-fi is always so tantalising yet damn expensive! Everything is fantastic till one sees the price 🤣🤣
> 
> Japanese audio enthusiasts have some really deep wallets! #Respect



In terms of audio consumption they're different in a lot of ways. I like the fact that they still overwhelmingly buy CDs, and forgo streaming services, there.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

InvisibleInk said:


> In terms of audio consumption they're different in a lot of ways. I like the fact that they still overwhelmingly buy CDs, and forgo streaming services, there.


Yes, their culture in terms of audio is very interesting. Like it's retro yet modern. Also, their tech is very intriguing and there's still focus on craftsmanship. It definitely leads to a better product and pleasing experience. And it's priced appropriately, although too steep for plebs like me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barndoor said:


> Just got home really excited that my GK10 had arrived according to Ali
> 
> 
> Sound a bit flat to me


Looks very hard but fragile!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Jap-fi is always so tantalising yet damn expensive! Everything is fantastic till one sees the price 🤣🤣
> 
> Japanese audio enthusiasts have some really deep wallets! #Respect


I lived in Japan and occasionally visit once a couple of years, people tend not to spend and generally conservative, not investing on stocks, resulting a very high bank deposit balance, so when they spent, the price of luxury items tend to skyrocket. For someone dealing with luxury goods they probably have heard of “Japan Price”, the multiplier which only applies to Japan.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I lived in Japan and occasionally visit once a couple of years, people tend not to spend and generally conservative, not investing on stocks, resulting a very high bank deposit balance, so when they spent, the price of luxury items tend to skyrocket. For someone dealing with luxury goods they probably have heard of “Japan Price”, the multiplier which only applies to Japan.


Saving for future is a very Asian habbit. Similar consumer habbits are noticed in India as well. Although, people here usually save and buy gold as opposed to luxury items.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

jant71 said:


> Where have I seen that before? Oh yeah... https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3809#post-16414611
> Beat ya by a month!


Sorry, I didn’t notice your post😆


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 24, 2021)

-the tuning is very similar to Westone’s house sound, warm and heartfelt





CCZ Plume: $239 ($199 at keephifi)
-4BA+1DD Penta-driver hybrids
Out of box impression:
-warm and coherent ( timbre impression if noted as a color: Marigold)
-warm-neutral with added spices
-highly resolving but not analytical
-good at emotional presentation but that means it exchanges transparency and finesse
-well-tuned, orientated to natural yet slightly added spices on treble, no flaws in tonal balance so far
-CCZ appears to share some component ODM with KBEar / TRI, the nozzle(similar to Lark) / ear tips (similar to Believe) looks familiar
-I love the audiophile targeted cable stock with 2.5mm balanced, and very RARE 2.5mm bal to 3.5mm SE / 4.4mm bal high-end adapter!(I'd always wanted this!!! 2.5mm bal to 3.5mm SE is exactly what I need)
-bass-driver used is a high-end grade I can tell right out of the box)

-currently pairing with KBEAR 8 core pure-silver cable

-Low-output impedance is preferred when driving

From an observation by Audio-sound@hatena, the output impedance will change frequency responses (chart is based on Audiosense DT600).




Zoomed to mid with harman curve added




Also the author found the higher the output impedance the imaging gets worse on DT600’s attack/decay(using 500Hz square wave)
@0Ω



@85Ω







The tonal balance reminds me of slightly spiced up version of AirPods Pro, well tuned to natural and acoustic instruments, classic and jazz sound emotional.

Tuning is toward lower mid centric with two gain compensating dips around 4kHz and 6kHz, treble peak is around 5kHz, this indicate Plume is a spot hitter for audiences with 2.5kHz pinna gain, which coincides to Apple’s and Harman curve’s 2.5kHz gain target.

The nitpick I would say so far is, with stock cable, air presentation is a bit rolled off, so it compensates some transparency with it’s warmth and intimacy. I switched to KBEAR’s 8 core pure silver cable (was around $32) to seek a tad more transparency.

Will report back once burn-in completes, and compare with Blessing2.


----------



## Barndoor

Dsnuts said:


> I seen a post like this in the past where local package shipper would check goods to swap out internals with something random. As much business as Penon does there is no possible way they would throw in some random screen protector instead.
> 
> I don't even think they sell something like that at their store. Seems like there was some helping hands involved with the shipping there.


I did check on Penon site and saw they didn't sell them. 
The box looks like it hasn't been tampered with and is a perfect fit for the item, so I suspect a label swap is more likely.

Hopefully Penon can recover losses from the shipping company so neither of us are out of pocket. Based on your reviews they should aim to recover $200, then I can have a pair in each colour!


----------



## baskingshark

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yes, their culture in terms of audio is very interesting. Like it's retro yet modern. Also, their tech is very intriguing and there's still focus on craftsmanship. It definitely leads to a better product and pleasing experience. And it's priced appropriately, although too steep for plebs like me.



One interesting thing about japan FI is that quite a lot of their iems come with non detachable cables, even in 2021. 

I spoke to a japanese manufacturer (Acoustic Effect) last year, their owner says a lot of japanese audiophiles don't really care about detachable cables.

But ya I think japan FI gear can't compete with the cheap prices that CHIFI is churning out on a weekly basis, though of the Japan FI IEMs I have tried or owned, they seem to have better QC than their china counterparts (for those made in japan).


----------



## PopZeus (Jul 23, 2021)

The IT01x arrived today. Yeah, this is my new favorite IEM with caveats. I need to use Final type E tips (otherwise too spicy a treble), and it needs to be paired with a warm source, like the N3 Pro in triode more. The driver isn't as clean and brilliant as that pure Beryllium sound but it's a step above the carbon based drivers I've heard in the rest of the IT series. Staging isn't that wide (vocals are fairly close) but the upper treble seems to present a cleaner image, which helps with the air. I like the ergonomics of new shell too.


----------



## vicexxx

paulwasabii said:


> Woke up to this message, but from the KRHIFI store
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.. it seems very convenient and portable. 👍🏼


----------



## ian91 (Jul 23, 2021)

My GK10's have arrived, initial impressions are very strong...

Great detail retrieval and air (first time I've experienced peizo highs)
Well balanced tuning with no sibilance
Bass has great texture and reasonable impact
Very good coherence for a multi-driver config
Timbre is excellent
Mids clearly benefit from the DD, vocals are lush and well textured
Technicalities are strong enough to cope with demanding music
Fit is great
Design and looks aren't bad at all - I was never really put off by the shape of the shell anyway
Packaging & accessories are awful but I can forgive that for cost savings (potentially a GK10 MK2 with economies of scale behind Geek Wold might see improvements?)
These are going to whip up a storm at this price point and may just dethrone my BL-03 as my beater set.

Thankyou @Dsnuts for the heads up!

Edit: A-B'ing without burn in, I prefer the GK10 to the BL-03, which says alot as I appreciate the timbre and coherence of a single DD.


----------



## DarkMagik

PopZeus said:


> The IT01x arrived today. Yeah, this is my new favorite IEM with caveats. I need to use Final type E tips (otherwise too spicy a treble), and it needs to be paired with a warm source, like the N3 Pro in triode more. The driver isn't as clean and brilliant as that pure Beryllium sound but it's a step above the carbon based drivers I've heard in the rest of the IT series. Staging isn't that wide (vocals are fairly close) but the upper treble seems to present a cleaner image, which helps with the air. I like the ergonomics of new shell too.


Nice. Any comparisons to the it00?

I wish they stuck to the old it series design instead of this one, or at least they could've not included that 'In Tune' text, lol.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> One interesting thing about japan FI is that quite a lot of their iems come with non detachable cables, even in 2021.
> 
> I spoke to a japanese manufacturer (Acoustic Effect) last year, their owner says a lot of japanese audiophiles don't really care about detachable cables.
> 
> But ya I think japan FI gear can't compete with the cheap prices that CHIFI is churning out on a weekly basis, though of the Japan FI IEMs I have tried or owned, they seem to have better QC than their china counterparts (for those made in japan).


Yes I agree with detachable cable parts. Also, one of the reasons why they don't care about detachable cables is because of the quality that's offered to them. Workmanship is better than what most Chi-fi and even some Western brands offer, so they don't fail that frequently.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 23, 2021)

So I just got word from Fiio. No pics yet of a new single dynamic the FD3.

DLC single dynamic looks like a trickle down tech single dynamic IEM from the FD5 for $100. Interesting. Will post a pic of it when they fix their site. Looks very interesting.

Edit. Looks like there will be 2 versions FD3 and an FD3 pro.  Comes with interchangeable nozzles


----------



## Kris77

Dsnuts said:


> So I just got word from Fiio. No pics yet of a new single dynamic the FD3.
> 
> DLC single dynamic looks like a trickle down tech single dynamic IEM from the FD5 for $100. Interesting. Will post a pic of it when they fix their site. Looks very interesting.
> 
> Edit. Looks like there will be 2 versions FD3 and an FD3 pro.  Comes with interchangeable nozzles


I am waiting for green GK10 when they will be available Penon, and already something new? How to live...


----------



## Dsnuts

There will always be something new don't mean the GK10 is not awesome. I would message them asking if they got any greens in. Looks like they recently got a limited number of the blues in.


----------



## Kris77 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> There will always be something new don't mean the GK10 is not awesome. I would message them asking if they got any greens in. Looks like they recently got a limited number of the blues in.


I have also asked and am waiting for an answer. I have the red ones ordered on Ali (but unpaid). The green ones look great. If they're available, I'll ask for a change.
I know there will always be something new, I don't even have time to enjoy what I have


----------



## PopZeus

DarkMagik said:


> Nice. Any comparisons to the it00?
> 
> I wish they stuck to the old it series design instead of this one, or at least they could've not included that 'In Tune' text, lol.


Yeah, the IT01x shell is not as nice looking as the IT00, but the form factor of the IT01x is smaller and lower profile. Also, the area surrounding the mmcx connector is flat which is cable friendly. This is a pretty tiny IEM, all things considered. Roughly the same size as the YBF.

I can't do a real A/B test so I won't get into too much sonic nuance, but there's definitely no driver flex haha. Notably, the upper mids and treble are cleaner with the IT01x. This helps with the consonant range and the air. The IT01x isn't a wide staging IEM but the treble technicalities improve that sense of space. To me, the timbre sounds like a cross between a carbon driver and a pure beryllium driver. Bass on the 01x is a bit more textured than the 00 but it's a more even match, I think. Overall it sounds more refined to me, and I'm hoping it scales well with something like the Cayin N6ii.


----------



## ian91

A few more observations about the GK10:

These have an unique degree of transparency throughout the FR
The signature isn't warm, think room temperature (to my ear atleast)
What's most impressive for the price is the dynamic range, very high to very low, you can appreciate it all
Second to that is coherency and timbre
Third is the inoffensive but equally exciting tuning
I would say it can confidently manage nearly all genres
I'm really liking what it does for jazz / instrumental / strings because of the deft tuning of the uppermids and treble, lots of resolution to enjoy here
I can appreciate a very slight mids recession suggesting the tuning sits somewhere between W and V, learning towards W (I think!)
It has the technical ability to handle electronic and bass-heavy music and do it justice (to my standards atleast)
Given that all frequencies, including the bass, has a degree of transparency and in this case the bass has a subbass focus, lovers of midbass impact _may _be left wanting more. However, I'm very happy with this transparency in the lower frequency because it brings out the detail and texture. It also matches the character of the other drivers and frequencies sitting above it.

My acid test for most new equipment is Yosi Horikawa. Tracks Bubbles, Letter and Timbre. The GK10 does an incredibly admirable job of conveying texture and timbre on these tracks and has no problem conveying imaging information and layering. Stage is small-moderate (however ambigious and useless that label is), but it never becomes congested or limits my enjoyment.

Looking forward to the journey of burning these in! Maybe some of these observations will change / no longer apply? Who knows!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 23, 2021)

ian91 said:


> A few more observations about the GK10:
> 
> These have an unique degree of transparency throughout the FR
> The signature isn't warm, think room temperature (to my ear atleast)
> ...


Actually they improve and get better as they burn in. They really start to strut their stuff the next day of burn in actually. 

And you guys were thinking I was smokin something when I posted about how great these sounded.


----------



## ZAXon 7

looking forward for a comparison between GK10, GD3A/B, ZAS and AST...


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Unfortunately my GK10 has a bad channel imbalance, the right bass driver can barely be heard. I really liked what I heard but further impressions will have to wait until Penon has a chance to get it sorted.

Actually works out ok as I will be able to devote my attention to the NA2+ rather than being distracted by the GK10 😁


----------



## Dsnuts

Dang that is not good. Hope these aren't gonna have too many QC issues.


----------



## ian91

Really hope for the sake of early adopters they don't, but I have to admit, I wouldn't be surpised...


----------



## nymz

Damn, you guys are making me pull the trigger on that GK10...


----------



## brsdrgn

My GK10 cleared the customs. So I expect it to arrive next week. I'll see how it goes as I'm also afraid about QC. I'm also very curious how the faceplate will look like.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yes I agree with detachable cable parts. Also, one of the reasons why they don't care about detachable cables is because of the quality that's offered to them. Workmanship is better than what most Chi-fi and even some Western brands offer, so they don't fail that frequently.


I have Sony's EXQ1 that cost like $1500 a decade ago, it sounded very good back then, still comparable to Starfield class up till now, but now the cable is falling apart, so at this point, I do hope if EXQ1 were equipped with pin connectors like most of modern IEMs have.  5 years use, no proble, but when it comes to a long run, the maintenance becomes the issue.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ZAXon 7 said:


> looking forward for a comparison between GK10, GD3A/B, ZAS and AST...


I can do GK10 / ZAX  / AST


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have Sony's EXQ1 that cost like $1500 a decade ago, it sounded very good back then, still comparable to Starfield class up till now, but now the cable is falling apart, so at this point, I do hope if EXQ1 were equipped with pin connectors like most of modern IEMs have.  5 years use, no proble, but when it comes to a long run, the maintenance becomes the issue.


Yeah, detachable cables are always better. But Japanese audio enthusiasts don't seem to mind considering even today $1000 IEMs are with non-detachable cables.


----------



## ZAXon 7

AmericanSpirit said:


> I can do GK10 / ZAX  / AST


that would be wonderful, i have the zax and would like to upgrade to the next tier, mostly in terms of tone and timbre accuracy


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ZAXon 7 said:


> that would be wonderful, i have the zax and would like to upgrade to the next tier, mostly in terms of tone and timbre accuracy


GK10 is shipped and processed thru US customs back in 7/19, hopefully, I can expect to receive it soon!


----------



## ian91 (Jul 23, 2021)

Further observations on GK10 (I hope you're not getting tired of these)...

They scale with amping.

I plugged them into the C9 amp that provides a ludicrous 4W balanced into 16ohms and appreciated slight background hiss in absolute silence (nothing that would put me off for electronic music), and then put on Infected Mushroom track 'No Line in MIDI'. I am not one for expletives but my first thought was:

_*Holy SH&"T this is incredible.*_

Immediate expansion in stage with bass and mids growing body and presence. Impact is full and clean and the whole signature has to a degree lost that 'light touch'. This is a similar effect that I have appreciated in the past with DD drivers and amp scaling, but there may be more going on here than just brute force wattage. My understanding is that the Shanling M8 (the source I was running from for my initial observations) also has a high output impedance (is this the right term? - please correct me if I'm wrong and apply the appropriate term to my reasoning) on its 4.4mm balanced input that might be affecting the FR, and when I switch to the C9 this could be solving the issue.

It's either to do with the high sensitivity of the IEM, the output impedance of the source device or the wattage I'm providing, or all three. I'm not technically proficient enough to reason any further. All I can say is, give these IEMs some juice and play with source pairings (that vary by output impedance).

What a step up! I simply cannot believe the value proposition that these represent. If you sleep on this...well, *don't*. I would hope in the coming days there may be more feedback that highlight the presence or absence of any further QC issues. If it appears that driver imbalance, or other issues, are a minority, I would say go for it and take your chances, knowing what I know now.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ian here has created a dedicated thread for the GK10. It is a great idea since these are about to blow up. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/#post-16469658  See everyone there.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCZ Plume: $239 ($199 at keephifi)
> -4BA+1DD Penta-driver hybrids
> Out of box impression:
> -warm and coherent ( timbre impression if noted as a color: Marigold)
> ...


Finally, I got my answer about the tonality of CCZ Plume tuning, it reminded me of something very nostalgic and heartfelt, yes! It’s Westone tuning!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> I can do GK10 / ZAX  / AST


Actually I just ordered ZAS, should receive it in couple of weeks.


----------



## r31ya

A bit more bass in the beginning but different treble tuning?
ZAS should at least have better quality bass from Xun Dynamic and softer treble from the black BAs.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 24, 2021)

Initially didn't bother to try the Geek Wold GK10 at all as I thought it will probably has similar sonic performance as IEMs in that price range but succumb to it in the end eventually. Glad I finally tried it. Fresh out of the box, it has an engaging and fun sound. What a bargain for its price.

EDIT: The more I listened to the GK10, I cannot imagine this is only under 50 USD. Its sonic performance is way beyond its price.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Initially didn't bother to try the Geek Wold GK10 at all as I thought it will probably has similar sonic performance as IEMs in that price range but succumb to it in the end eventually. Glad I finally tried it. Fresh out of the box, it has an engaging and fun sound. What a bargain for its price.
> 
> EDIT: The more I listened to the GK10, I cannot imagine this is only under 50 USD. Its sonic performance is way beyond its price.



Tell me about it! It's an absolute gem at this price and several echelons above, infact.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

audio123 said:


> Initially didn't bother to try the Geek Wold GK10 at all as I thought it will probably has similar sonic performance as IEMs in that price range but succumb to it in the end eventually. Glad I finally tried it. Fresh out of the box, it has an engaging and fun sound. What a bargain for its price.
> 
> EDIT: The more I listened to the GK10, I cannot imagine this is only under 50 USD. Its sonic performance is way beyond its price.


That red one looks fantastic! Glad I also ordered the same.


ian91 said:


> Tell me about it! It's an absolute gem at this price and several echelons above, infact.


Now the hype is getting real! Hope there's no crazy unit variation or QC issues. Fingers crossed.

Has anyone got a graph for GK10? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 24, 2021)

ian91 said:


> Tell me about it! It's an absolute gem at this price and several echelons above, infact.


I simply cannot understand how is the GK10 priced less than 50 USD.  

To think that I almost skip on it as it seems like one of those many IEMs at that price range but damn, this is just a no brainer for its price. Unreal.


----------



## ian91

audio123 said:


> I simply cannot understand how is the GK10 priced less than 50 USD.
> 
> To think that I almost skip on it as it seems like one of those many IEMs at that price range but damn, this is just a no brainer for its price. Unreal.



Glad to know I'm definitely not going crazy...


----------



## audio123

ian91 said:


> Glad to know I'm definitely not going crazy...


I tried so many IEMs and this got to be the biggest surprise. Don't know how they did it at that price. This is without doubt a no brainer purchase. Can't believe I am impressed by an IEM at this price point but the sound won me over. The price to performance ratio is insane. I can confidently recommend this IEM to anyone.


----------



## ZAXon 7

i'm trying to understand what does 'performance ratio' and 'great sound for the price point' means in the gk10 case, sadly i'm pretty much unexperienced and only own the zax so it's quite hard.
from what i've read, for example, the bl-03 is a tier below the zax in terms of technicalities, while tuned very differently so am i correct if i assume that the gk10 belongs to the same tier of zax/zas in terms of detail, separation, dynamics and soundstage but with much better balancing and tonal/timbre accuracy?


----------



## Strifeff7

ZAXon 7 said:


> i'm trying to understand what does 'performance ratio' and 'great sound for the price point' means in the gk10 case, sadly i'm pretty much unexperienced and only own the zax so it's quite hard.
> from what i've read, for example, the bl-03 is a tier below the zax in terms of technicalities, while tuned very differently so am i correct if i assume that the gk10 belongs to the same tier of zax/zas in terms of detail, separation, dynamics and soundstage but with much better balancing and tonal/timbre accuracy?


Correct, 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## nymz

RikudouGoku said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 24, 2021)

I saw these yesterday on Hifi-Go. The company who makes them is Daruma-Audio and it looks like they could be well that KBEar's  japanese connection as they say on their site they did OEM for other brands and shells are like that of Believe and Diamond and the guy who runs this company seems to be chinese.

https://daruma-audio.co.jp/


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> I saw these yesterday on Hifi-Go. The company who makes them is Daruma-Audio and it looks like they could be well that KBEar's  japanese connection as they say on their site they did OEM for other brands and shells are like that of Believe and Diamond and the guy who run this company seems to be chinese.
> 
> https://daruma-audio.co.jp/


Are there any graphs on their iems?


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> Are there any graphs on their iems?



I couldn't find any. All the info says, as per perhaps poor translation, is that drivers of the T-500 are proprietary and of near pure Be performance.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> I couldn't find any. All the info says, as per perhaps poor translation, is that drivers of the T-500 are proprietary and of near pure Be performance.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


>



Looks like an OEM KBEAR BElieve?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Looks like an OEM KBEAR BElieve?


The might be the original source though. 

"as a group of engineers Dharma Audio who has a track record of undertaking various OEMs from cheap mass-produced earphones to special models equipped with dozens of BA drivers in the 400,000 yen class for 15 years at manufacturers in the United States, Japan, and China."

https://daruma-audio.co.jp/corporate2


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 24, 2021)

Just few thoughts on GK10 and the hype:

DT-6 and DT-6 pro of S...r  are tribrids at ~$25.

If to resend them to few reviewers for their "unbiased opinion", we can safely "unbiasedly" bet that they will be very noteworthy and really great price/performance ratio 

The question what would drive 8-Ohm IEM was largely left unanswered, so saving $45 for popcorn makes it really enjoyable to watch where this hype train will drive to, thank you!


----------



## ian91

I decided to put together a reasonably brief, but hopefully informative review of the GK10.  

Please find it here. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> Just few thoughts on GK10 and the hype:
> 
> DT-6 and DT-6 pro of S...r  are tribrids at ~$25.
> 
> ...


Honestly, that's the exact reason why I took a punt on them. I had both S....r models and in fact gave away the non-pro version to my office colleague.

Pro version is good but still doesn't hold a candle to any of my other IEMs. And, my 90% collection is under $50. I really want to test this hype train. And yes, that 8 ohm impedance is a critical factor, to get a source that is able to drive them without putting unnecessary stress on the IEM is important. I had played too safe for last 2-3 years, so went a bit rogue with this one. If it works out then great, if not, well it's Chi-fi and we roll on😂


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Just few thoughts on GK10 and the hype:
> 
> DT-6 and DT-6 pro of S...r  are tribrids at ~$25.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I can interpret what you're saying here...

Although I am categorically 'all-in' on this hype train, I've made my descriptions as objective as possible. As for driving the GK10, I've found more power helps the DDs shine. Hiss is only a slight issue for me on my sources (Shanling M8, high gain) and amp (Cayin C9, low gain). I couldn't put a number on what is 'sufficient' or 'adequate' as I don't have many sources/amps to test, but I'm currently pumping about 4 watts into these without issue, clipping or distortion but with minor audible hiss.

It sounds great out of the Shanling M8 on turbo gain, which is rated at 840mW into 32ohms.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure I can interpret what you're saying here...
> 
> Although I am categorically 'all-in' on this hype train, I've made my descriptions as objective as possible. As for driving the GK10, I've found more power helps the DDs shine. Hiss is only a slightly issue for me on my sources (Shanling M8, high gain) and amp (Cayin C9, low gain). I couldn't put a number on what is 'sufficient' or 'adequate' as I don't have many sources/amps to test, but I'm currently pumping about 4 watts into these without issue, clipping or distortion but with minor audible hiss.
> 
> It sounds great out of the Shanling M8 on turbo gain, which is rated at 840mW into 32ohms.


It is the output impedance that is worrying because of the low impedance. With only 8ohm, you would want a source that is no more than 1 ohm in output impedance. 
otherwise you get hiss and possible FR changes.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 24, 2021)

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure I can interpret what you're saying here...
> 
> Although I am categorically 'all-in' on this hype train, I've made my descriptions as objective as possible. As for driving the GK10, I've found more power helps the DDs shine. Hiss is only a slightly issue for me on my sources (Shanling M8, high gain) and amp (Cayin C9, low gain). I couldn't put a number on what is 'sufficient' or 'adequate' as I don't have many sources/amps to test, but I'm currently pumping about 4 watts into these without issue, clipping or distortion but with minor audible hiss.
> 
> It sounds great out of the Shanling M8 on turbo gain, which is rated at 840mW into 32ohms.


Considering it is a relatively easy to drive IEMs with low impedance and high sensitivity, wouldn't that much power lead to some damage to the circuit or even worse your hearing? Because I'm sure they might be super duper loud even at low volumes.


----------



## ian91

RikudouGoku said:


> It is the output impedance that is worrying because of the low impedance. With only 8ohm, you would want a source that is no more than 1 ohm in output impedance.
> otherwise you get hiss and possible FR changes.



I appreciate this, what's reassuring for me is my C9 handles it well and what I hear is excellent. I look forward to seeing FR graphs and what changes occur by output impedance.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> It is the output impedance that is worrying because of the low impedance. With only 8ohm, you would want a source that is no more than 1 ohm in output impedance.
> otherwise you get hiss and possible FR changes.


Exactly! For this IEM, even cable change would actually sounds believable because it will definitely alter the FR and also potentially deviate from the intended signature


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Considering it is a relatively easy to drive IEMs with low impedance and high sensitivity, wouldn't that much power lead to some damage to the circuit or even worse your hearing? Because I'm they might be super duper loud even at low volumes.



Interestingly, on low gain on the Cayin C9 I get to about 10-11am (audible at about 9am) on the volume pot, which would suggest theres plenty of room to play with this power output.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 24, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Considering it is a relatively easy to drive IEMs with low impedance and high sensitivity, wouldn't that much power lead to some damage to the circuit or even worse your hearing? Because I'm they might be super duper loud even at low volumes.


The high currents needed are exactly the problem.
Very few sources that I know are claimed/certified to drive IEM below 16 Ohm.

Those with high-level DAPs will be surely fine, but not the majority of people subscribing to this hype train...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ian91 said:


> Interestingly, on low gain on the Cayin C9 I get to about 10-11am on the volume pot, which would suggest theres plenty of room to play with this power output.


Wow! YMMV but that's a bit risky for your ear health. Take care, because I can't even imagine how loud they will be at that volume.


----------



## ian91

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Wow! YMMV but that's a bit risky for your ear health. Take care, because I can't even imagine how loud they will be at that volume.



Thanks for your concern! They're not especially loud to my ear and very comfortable. No discomfort or tinnitus after listening.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> The high currents needed are exactly the problem.
> Very few sources that I know are claimed/certified to drive IEM below 16 Ohm.
> 
> Those with high-level DAPs will be surely fine, but not the majority of people subscribing to this hype train...


Exactly. I might invest in an impedance adapter or ifi iematch+ to mitigate this.


----------



## audio123

PhonoPhi said:


> Just few thoughts on GK10 and the hype:
> 
> DT-6 and DT-6 pro of S...r  are tribrids at ~$25.
> 
> ...


Please list the flagship TOTL IEMs you have tried.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Exactly. I might invest in an impedance adapter or ifi iematch+ to mitigate this.


I have played with impedanxe adapters quite a bit - they largely ruin the sound of weak sources.

Similarly, IEM match work great with too powerful sources to mitigate noise and to manage the optimal performance levels - a good source is still needed.


----------



## Dsnuts

While the GK10 are rated at 8 ohms its not overly sensitive, what is interesting when I was testing out the SG-01 which is rated at 32 Ohms but clearly has more sensitivity. The GK10 requires just a bit more juice from the volume nob to achieve same volume.

They do well with amping due to the dynamics it uses for the main sound. Of course amping is not required but sound expands accordingly. I think if the GK10 was made with BAs I dont know if it would have benefited with using more power as much but the GK10 clearly does.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 24, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Please list the flagship TOTL IEMs you have tried.


Please list IEMs that you did not like in your positive "unbiased" opinion.

My budget is below $150 and I am happy to stick to it not giving a... to obnoxious opinions!


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> The high currents needed are exactly the problem.
> Very few sources that I know are claimed/certified to drive IEM below 16 Ohm.
> 
> Those with high-level DAPs will be surely fine, but not the majority of people subscribing to this hype train...



The Cayin C9 is rated as <50mOhm output impedance.

The Shanling M8 on its balanced output is 2Ohm output impedance.

The GK10 still sounds great on the M8, but slightly warmer and with a thicker bass signature.

It will be a matter of taste, but I concede if the output impedance exceeds 2Ohm it will probably deviate even further from the intended tuning.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Please list IEMs that you did not like in your positive "unbiased" opinion.
> 
> My budget is below $150 and I am happy to stick to it not giving a... to obnoxious opinions!


This is why I only started reviewing after purchasing TOTL IEMs because by owning TOTL IEMs, one will know what the best sound the market has to offer. Why on earth will I trust someone with limited exposure to IEMs? Get a TOTL IEM first bro.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> While the GK10 are rated at 8 ohms its not overly sensitive, what is interesting when I was testing out the SG-01 which is rated at 32 Ohms but clearly has more sensitivity. The GK10 requires just a bit more juice from the volume nob to achieve same volume.
> 
> They do well with amping due to the dynamics it uses for the main sound. Of course amping is not required but sound expands accordingly. I think if the GK10 was made with BAs I dont know if it would have benefited with using more power as much but the GK10 clearly does.


The sensitivity affects the volume more than the impedance (the impedance affects the tuning though) does from what I know.

The GK10 has 106db while the SG-01 is at 110db


----------



## ian91

RikudouGoku said:


> The sensitivity affects the volume more than the impedance (the impedance affects the tuning though) does from what I know.
> 
> The GK10 has 106db while the SG-01 is at 110db



While we are at it, lets drop that impedance even further....

My GK10 box says impedence is 6Ohm! (obviously there's probably a margin of error).


----------



## RikudouGoku

ian91 said:


> While we are at it, lets drop that impedance even further....
> 
> My GK10 box says impedence is 6Ohm! (obviously there's probably a margin of error).


Either that is a typo or the specs on the site is wrong.

Probably more likely that it is a typo on your package...


----------



## ian91

RikudouGoku said:


> Either that is a typo or the specs on the site is wrong.
> 
> Probably more likely that it is a typo on your package...



Who knows 'ey? I don't know what or who to trust when it comes to ChiFi.


----------



## Dsnuts

You know regardless of high end or budget IEMs. I don't find too much gap in enjoyment from both types. If you guys think about it. What is the difference in something like a Solaris or a GK10. Both sets are hand made and both sets are tuned by experts.

Sure we are talking about different levels of earphones here but. To be honest I was more surprised and elated with hearing the GK10 more so than my Solaris. I mean I expect the Solaris to have the type of sound it does. But something like a $45 IEM your not gonna expect excellence from it but how surprising is it to hear how refined it is from a set you aren't expecting.

I seen folks post all the time in certain threads that "own" a few higher end sets if not just owning one higher end earphone. They know about that phone they own sure but that don't mean they know sound. It just means they like that one earphone.

To me it is actually the opposite. I honestly feel the more you own regardless of level the more you know about sound since there is a vast difference in sound signature and quality at all levels. Owning higher end stuff is great, I mean who don't want to get a Trailli for themselves if you got the means but imo it dont make you the Jedi of earphone sound just because you own it. That just means you have the means to pay for higher end earphones.

That one guy that owns a 6K earphone just knows that 6K earphone. He don't know anything about the GK10s and the 10 other budget sets that sounds great. Who out of the two guys here are learning from sound.?

What makes me respect Audio here is that he has the means and is a crazy collector hobbiest reviewer. Beyond just his higher end earphone experience the guy owns more than you and I put together. There is a respect factor from me just due to this fact. For him it isnt just about all high end stuff. What new earphones have you not seen him review or own? My wife wants to destroy my work space as I have too many earphones. I bet he has a museum dedicated for his earphones. Would love to see a pic of all he owns that would be something.  But at same time I also respect the budget level hobbiest as they are learning and enjoying the hobby at their level. 

And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> You know regardless of high end or budget IEMs. I don't find too much gap in enjoyment from both types. If you guys think about it. What is the difference in something like a Solaris or a GK10. Both sets are hand made and both sets are tuned by experts.



I think the law of diminishing returns is_ incredibly_ steep, just from first hand observation. I also agree that my enjoyment doesn't vary vastly between budget and high end provided the drivers are well tuned and well implemented.

The GK10 is a perfect example of a high price to performance ratio and emphasises that with expert tuning you can eek great performance out of 'cheaper' drivers. With the speed at which ChiFi moves I think we underestimate and undervalue the gradual refinement of exisiting driver technology and overvalue new tech that either crucially doesn't add anything of value or is not properly implemented or understood.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> You know regardless of high end or budget IEMs. I don't find too much gap in enjoyment from both types. If you guys think about it. What is the difference in something like a Solaris or a GK10. Both sets are hand made and both sets are tuned by experts.
> 
> Sure we are talking about different levels of earphones here but. To be honest I was more surprised and elated with hearing the GK10 more so than my Solaris. I mean I expect the Solaris to have the type of sound it does. But something like a $45 IEM your not gonna expect excellence from it but how surprising is it to hear how refined it is from a set you aren't expecting.
> 
> ...


I think I can arrange a time to take a pic of all I own. 

@Dsnuts nailed it. It's not a matter of owning higher end gears but higher end gears provide a reference point on what's good. Why am I still interested in lower end gears even though I have higher end gears? To find the next gem which is satisfying. For example, GK10 under 50 USD, what a steal. To that user (Phono), he is probably jealous of those who can purchase higher end gears.


----------



## 430633

audio123 said:


> Initially didn't bother to try the Geek Wold GK10 at all as I thought it will probably has similar sonic performance as IEMs in that price range but succumb to it in the end eventually. Glad I finally tried it. Fresh out of the box, it has an engaging and fun sound. What a bargain for its price.
> 
> EDIT: The more I listened to the GK10, I cannot imagine this is only under 50 USD. Its sonic performance is way beyond its price.


It is really pretty. How's it compared to the IT01X?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 24, 2021)

audio123 said:


> This is why I only started reviewing after purchasing TOTL IEMs because by owning TOTL IEMs, one will know what the best sound the market has to offer. Why on earth will I trust someone with limited exposure to IEMs? Get a TOTL IEM first bro.


Are you seriously suggesting to get $1000+ IEM based on your biases??

If you are in US, you may get into some ... serious incovenience with such attitude...

I do not advise people on IEMs, but I can surely disadvise against the hype after burning few times with those "unbiased reviews".
It is seriously damaging to this hobby, "bro"!


----------



## audio123

PhoenixSong said:


> It is really pretty. How's it compared to the IT01X?


I will find a time to compare and let you know. Cheers.

Those who have been in this hobby long enough will know what's this. Still using it in 2021.


----------



## audio123

PhonoPhi said:


> Are you seriously suggesting to get $1000+ IEM ?
> 
> If you are in US, you may get into some ... serious incovenience with such attitude...
> 
> ...


I guess naysayers like you is more damaging to the hobby. I tried the GK10 already, the hype is justified. Period.


----------



## PhonoPhi

audio123 said:


> I guess naysayers like you is more damaging to the hobby. I tried the GK10 already, the hype is justified.


My opinion is at least not compensated in any way, and objectively no one answered what can drive 8/6-Ohm IEM.


----------



## Ace Bee

PhonoPhi said:


> My opinion is at least not compensated in any way, and objectively no one answered what can drive 8/6-Ohm IEM.


I think someone already answered that they are using the GK10 without much hissing issue.


----------



## activatorfly

GEEK WOLD RULE THE WOLD.....END OF !!!!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 24, 2021)

r31ya said:


> A bit more bass in the beginning but different treble tuning?
> ZAS should at least have better quality bass from Xun Dynamic and softer treble from the black BAs.


Yea I’m getting tired of KZ’s 30095BA’s “KZ spike”.
The reason why, ZAS being same 7BA+1DD (same to ZAX), I ordered ZAS was the composition of 50024x6 plus 30019 as tweeter unit + the XUN bass DD used for DQ6 and later releases.

I listened carefully to AST last night well over 3 hours when comparing to Anole VX, and become very confident the 9kHz+ presentation of AST (although being mostly darkish sharp rolled off reproduction) is the quality thing when nicely adjusted.  That motivated me to try on ZAS as it seems like they used simple 50024x6 to render whole mid and treble, it might be a good idea.

The only concern is 6kHz spike, it will hit my concha gain spot for sure, I will risk that part.


----------



## Barndoor

Penon have blue GK10 back on Ali. Second time lucky. Don't need any more screen protectors.


----------



## ian91

PhonoPhi said:


> My opinion is at least not compensated in any way, and objectively no one answered what can drive 8/6-Ohm IEM.



I would really like to 'objectively' tell you what can drive the GK10, but unfortunately I don't have the experience and/or tools to do this. 

All I can say is, what I hear is worth many times the retail price. I guess you have no reason to believe me, just another stranger on the internet and that's fine. Hopefully some point soon you get that objective evidence you're after 



Barndoor said:


> Penon have blue GK10 back on Ali. Second time lucky. Don't need anymore screen protectors.



Ah man, I really feel for you and your persistence is commendable, but please don't let them charge you for a second one!


----------



## Barndoor

ian91 said:


> Ah man, I really feel for you and your persistence is commendable, but please don't let them charge you for a second one!


Hopefully will get a refund from shipping company for first one. Penon photo of sent item differs to item I received, but my item had right tracking number. Life is to short to stress over these things.


----------



## activatorfly

GK10 TOTLY DIFFERENT LEVEL....STUNNING !!!

AIR STAGE MICRO DETAILS BASS SUB BASS MID RANGE...(CHECK)
...that just about covers everything...


----------



## ZAXon 7

activatorfly said:


> GK10 TOTLY DIFFERENT LEVEL....STUNNING !!!


can you compare gk10 to the mt300?


----------



## activatorfly

ZAXon 7 said:


> can you compare gk10 to the mt300?


Later of course...at the moment though...I NEVER want to take them off !! .....srsly - they're that GOOD !!!



ZAXon 7 said:


> can you compare gk10 to the mt300?


Do they need burn in ???...no not at all..like having a party in your head...amazing 3D stage...I'm buying another pair ASAP...iems of the year....you betcha!!...this or indeed any other year...a PHENOMENON is born !!!


----------



## ian91

activatorfly said:


> Later of course...at the moment though...I NEVER want to take them off !! .....srsly - they're that GOOD !!!



Funny to think that there's another guy down the road listening to the same obscure chinese IEM as me...


----------



## ZAXon 7

activatorfly said:


> Later of course...at the moment though...I NEVER want to take them off !! .....srsly - they're that GOOD !!!


great thanks, mt300 are one of the candidates for my next buy!!!


----------



## activatorfly

THE WOLD IS THEIR ENDGAME !!!....GEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE WOLD !!!



ZAXon 7 said:


> great thanks, mt300 are one of the candidates for my next buy!!!


I love both MT300.....don't hold a candle to these my friend...WOLD has an indescribable sonic level.....


----------



## nymz

Ahah, guess @Dsnuts made this guy's day.. Or year!!


----------



## ian91

activatorfly said:


> THE WOLD IS THEIR ENDGAME !!!....GEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE WOLD !!!



Join fellow Geeks over in the Geek Wold thread here. We have already started to plan world domination!


----------



## activatorfly

Think


nymz said:


> Ahah, guess @Dsnuts made this guy's day.. Or year!!


Well yes I'm kinda indebted to Dsnuts.....Tri-i3...NM2+...Trio....but these at around a NINTH of the cost of the TRIO ??? (Get OUTTA Here !! lol)



ian91 said:


> Join fellow Geeks over in the Geek Wold thread here. We have already started to plan world domination!


I'm joining - where do I SIGN UP ??...I reckon surely we should be called: ....WOLD DOMINATION !!!


----------



## ian91

activatorfly said:


> I'm joining - where do I SIGN UP ??...I reckon surely we should be called: ....WOLD DOMINATION !!!



All you have to do is chant, 'WOLD, WOLD, WOLD!' and the ritual initiation will be complete. No but seriously, when the excitement settles, please give your honest insight with comparisons!


----------



## G777

PhonoPhi said:


> My opinion is at least not compensated in any way, and objectively no one answered what can drive 8/6-Ohm IEM.


Apple type C dongle has an output impedance of 0.9ohm which should be just at the edge of what is acceptable. Not sure if it can get high enough volumes on Android phones though (I'll test it out myself once I get my GK10) but it should work fine on the iPad Pro or a PC.


----------



## ian91

G777 said:


> Apple type C dongle has an output impedance of 0.9ohm which should be just at the edge of what is acceptable. Not sure if it can get high enough volumes on Android phones though (I'll test it out myself once I get my GK10) but it should work fine on the iPad Pro or a PC.



I had no issue with volume straight out of the Note9. It wouldn't be my first choice of source though as the drivers clearly need more current.


----------



## bhazard

I started getting the itch for new IEMs and headphones again. I picked up the Moondrop Aria recently, and it is stunning for $80 after a cable change and tip swap. I then picked up the HE6se v2 and was blown away again.

I had to order the GK10. This is one of those breakthroughs which makes you totally rethink what a value is. This will be my first set with Piezos so I'm interested in how they sound compared to BAs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> I have played with impedanxe adapters quite a bit - they largely ruin the sound of weak sources.
> 
> Similarly, IEM match work great with too powerful sources to mitigate noise and to manage the optimal performance levels - a good source is still needed.


Yeah. I usually use BTR5 with smartphone as it has always been more than adequate for my needs.


Dsnuts said:


> You know regardless of high end or budget IEMs. I don't find too much gap in enjoyment from both types. If you guys think about it. What is the difference in something like a Solaris or a GK10. Both sets are hand made and both sets are tuned by experts.
> 
> Sure we are talking about different levels of earphones here but. To be honest I was more surprised and elated with hearing the GK10 more so than my Solaris. I mean I expect the Solaris to have the type of sound it does. But something like a $45 IEM your not gonna expect excellence from it but how surprising is it to hear how refined it is from a set you aren't expecting.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the beauty of this hobby. Not everyone is fortunate enough to purchase $200-300 IEMs let alone $1k+ but does that mean they're not meant to enjoy good quality sound? I believe everyone's opinion is valuable provided one knows what they're doing. It's you who pulls that buy trigger and not the reviewers/influencers. So, one should always keep learning and experimenting. You may get a few gems and a few lemons but that's the part and parcel of the journey.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 24, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> It's you who pulls that buy trigger and not the reviewers/influencers.



I hope, as one of said reviewers, nobody thinks of me as an influencer. The concept of influencers makes me want to vomit in my mouth.

I enjoy good sound, whatever the price bracket. All I try to do is describe what I hear and compare relative to what I know (which are IEMs anywhere between $20 to $6K, but these numbers sometimes turn out to be arbitrary anyway). It's then up to you guys to decide if my descriptions sound appealing. Hype and excitement is a tricky devil and we're all subject to particular biases according to personal taste and experience, so I think its best if we take everything with a pinch of salt.


----------



## CopperFox (Jul 24, 2021)

activatorfly said:


> I love both MT300.....don't hold a candle to these my friend...WOLD has an indescribable sonic level.....



Are you drunk? (I will be soon - first need to eat and go to sauna.)

I have been lately using the MT300 most of my iems since it has good fit for me and I found amplification that is good match for it (Topping A50 opamps replaced with OPA2132s and P50 PSU at high gain).

The GK10 seems interesting as I don't have any IEMs with multiple DDs or any piezos.

How would their sonic/tonal/FR differences be with good sources? Also does anyone have measurements?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 24, 2021)

ian91 said:


> I hope, as one of said reviewers, nobody thinks of me as an influencer. The concept of influencers makes me want to vomit in my mouth.
> 
> I enjoy good sound, whatever the price bracket. All I try to do is describe what I hear and compare relative to what I know (which are IEMs anywhere between $20 to $6K, but these numbers sometimes turn out to be arbitrary anyway). It's then up to you guys to decide if my descriptions sound appealing. Hype and excitement is a tricky devil and we're all subject to particular biases according to personal taste and experience, so I think its best if we take everything with a pinch of salt.


Yes. A reviewer is just telling what he feels. In a way, all members on this forum are reviewers as they share their views, opinions and analysis to the best of their capabilities. All of us have certain biases, limitations and differences when it comes to audio, so how much ever objective one tries to be, ultimately the decision is always driven by subjective biases. And, some agree with those views and some don't. A healthy society should always have diversity of opinions and ability to accept them. Unfortunately, some times, things just get more territorial and it leads to a stalemate or a bickering of sorts.

The concept of influencer is proof of herd mentality and however despicable it may be, it's a real-life phenomena. Many star reviewers have influence to make or break any IEM's sales and popularity. It's not at all directed towards you but in general. And, IMO, it's not the reviewers fault that he/she enjoys a cult like following. It's the masses who just blindly follow a fellow human like them.


----------



## activatorfly

ian91 said:


> All you have to do is chant, 'WOLD, WOLD, WOLD!' and the ritual initiation will be complete. No but seriously, when the excitement settles, please give your honest insight with comparisons!


Of course yes....taking these out is a bit of an issue though....I just went out on a bike ride without them (I'm half an hour burn in-tops)..refreshed my ears...popped them back in as I got home....to be enveloped by a spherical 3D stage...with high end levels of air, bass / sub bass, mid range to die for, treble extension from "the gods".....micro details that send you into complete goosebumps bliss!....so currently I'm wondering not what to compare them with..but HOW ???  The lightest of shells (great heart shape)....perfect fit  - downsides?...why weren't these released YEARS ago !!  Do they inspire you to listen to your whole collection again ?? On REPEAT...to the beat !!



CopperFox said:


> Are you drunk? (I will be soon - first need to eat and go to sauna.)
> 
> I have been lately using the MT300 most of my iems since it has good fit for me and I found amplification that is good match for it (Topping A50 opamps replaced with OPA2132s and P50 PSU at high gain).
> 
> ...


Not drunk at all (perfectly sober)....I have the MT300 staring at me - in a box waving for attention....they'll be gathering dust soon....


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 24, 2021)

an iem by it self can sounds good,
but without any comparison vs Aria & L2,
I wouldn't draw any conclusions,

Comparisons > Impressions


----------



## ChrisOc (Jul 24, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> This is exactly the beauty of this hobby. Not everyone is fortunate enough to purchase $200-300 IEMs let alone $1k+ but does that mean they're not meant to enjoy good quality sound? I believe everyone's opinion is valuable provided one knows what they're doing. It's you who pulls that buy trigger and not the reviewers/influencers. So, one should always keep learning and experimenting. You may get a few gems and a few lemons but that's the part and parcel of the journey.



I totally agree with you. We play within the budget our finances allow, that does not mean we should be deprived of good sound and what good sound is, is entirely a personal view. It is quite possible that if we all heard the most expensive earphones we (or many of us) would not agree that they are worthy of their price(s). Price does not determine quality, each individual's ears determine quality as they perceive quality.

More importantly, we can only appreciate what we hear by reference to what we have heard before, so the perception that someone else is having more fun than we are because they have a more expensive set of IEMs is false. You enjoy what you have until you find something else which pleases you more.

It follows that when someone recommends a particular set, all they do is to tell you their opinion and we then make our decision whether to take a chance, based on what we have been told or not to take that chance, we cannot blame anyone else for our decisions!

Everyone here has something valid to say, in my view, which is their opinion, but we make (or ought to make) our own decisions and we are responsible for the decisions we make. Just remember whose opinion you agree with and whose opinion you disagree with.


----------



## tkddans

Speaking of opinions differing, I had a chance to try the Tinhifi P1 and kind of have a bad impression. I know some people like these more, but I couldn’t.  sorry those people, looks like we have different tastes!

Brief impression notes:
- Clear and resolved for the price and for a planar
- Balanced and punchy enough to enjoy
- Wonky though…biggest downside. Voicing of instruments doesn’t sound natural to me. Hard to enjoy when this is bothering me, sadly.

More told in this video:


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 24, 2021)

Switched up Shuoer Tape cable attached to GK10........in exchange for Kinboofi 4-core SPC...
And yes...there's a definite improvement, percussion is crisper, bass is tightened up a tad....now they allow greater volume levels and extra EQ latitude. There's a palpable sense of rear speaker floor cabinet with this set. Separation is truly outstanding (takes you by surprise when first heard .)
Instrument placement is like being at a live gig...the spherical image is perfection personified!....Sonified to next level listening!
The most musical set I've heard to date...end of. Isolation isn't great alas- they really project sound when off ear....but when you put them back in you're instantly transported to a party in your head...pure aural nirvana.....much kudos goes to the WOLD Beaters!!


----------



## InvisibleInk

activatorfly said:


> WOLD Beaters!!


----------



## nraymond

PhonoPhi said:


> My opinion is at least not compensated in any way, and objectively no one answered what can drive 8/6-Ohm IEM.


I'm not compensated in any way (paid with my own money, as I always do). I didn't notice any issues when I drove them with my Tempotec Sonata BHD. I don't know the output resistance of the BHD but I think Tempotec has a good track record with their headphone amplifiers. I don't experience any hiss.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio FD3:
























Seems to be a bright iem since it seems male vocals arent good while they mentioned it being good with "female poison".


----------



## PhonoPhi

nraymond said:


> I'm not compensated in any way (paid with my own money, as I always do). I didn't notice any issues when I drove them with my Tempotec Sonata BHD. I don't know the output resistance of the BHD but I think Tempotec has a good track record with their headphone amplifiers. I don't experience any hiss.


Low-impedance IEMs need high currents at low voltages.

The background noise is one of the related issues, since operating at low voltages is closer to the background noise.

Another aspect is transients - how fast the required high currents can be modulated, which is very demanding for portable sources and is the closest parameter related to "driveability", in my limited opinion.

As for the relevant objective numbers, manufacturers typically specify the intended IEM impedance range for DACs/DAPs. This range in most of the cases start from 16 Ohm. I have tried to ask for the source recommendation for driving low-impedance IEMs in several threads, but did not get a clear answer.

The source impedance is a relevant parameter, the lowest being the better for less source-dependence, but it does tell a full story: the background noise, currents, etc.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FD3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, in general, the term "female poison" in CHIFI parlance = boosted shouty upper mids/lower treble

Best stay away if you are sensitive to this area. Banshees for the win!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Saliva songs? I would assume means vocal music?


----------



## nraymond

PhonoPhi said:


> I have tried to ask for the source recommendation for driving low-impedance IEMs in several threads, but did not get a clear answer.


Tempotec Sonata HD Pro has 0.4 Ohm output impedance and enough power to drive even some over-ear headphones:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...sonata-hd-pro-review-headphone-adapter.22625/

I have it and it works well, but I usually use my Sonata BHD because it is slightly better sounding I think and has enough power to drive all my headphones, except for the HiFiMan HE-560V4.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FD3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...may buy one if under 200 or 150 usd.


----------



## Dsnuts

Will be $100


----------



## tkddans (Jul 24, 2021)

@Dsnuts Your review is on the head-fi front page in what may be the biggest size image I've ever seen on the front page

EDIT:: It looks like the same size on iPhone, but it takes up a big space on the computer. Maybe that’s how the first thing on the feed always looks on computers?


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> Saliva songs? I would assume means vocal music?


that sounds unsafe, especially during this time
joking aside, maybe it means intimate vocal songs?


----------



## Dsnuts

tkddans said:


> @Dsnuts Your review is on the head-fi front page in what may be the biggest size image I've ever seen on the front page
> 
> EDIT:: It looks like the same size on iPhone, but it takes up a big space on the computer. Maybe that’s how the first thing on the feed always looks on computers?


Not the best photo of them I shot but hey it made it on the front page. 

Geek folks are frantically making these. Lol.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2021)

Cant wait of the first Poindexter to chime in saying they suck. It will happen.

I have a good idea who it will be too. Lol.


----------



## tkddans

Dsnuts said:


> Cant wait of the first Poindexter to chime in saying they suck. It will happen.
> 
> I have a good idea who it will be too. Lol.


I…I hope it isn’t me haha


----------



## jibberish

I'm on the Geek Wold hype train. Paid my money for them today, but they are back ordered, so I'm not sure when they'll actually ship. Been wanting a fun cheapish set to be my daily drivers on a cable with a mic, finally pulled the trigger on the Geeks.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well so far so good. Havent seen anyone saying they are average or the usual sound you get from the price so that is a good start.

I know most high end IEM guys will laugh at that cover spread and then is reviewed by a guy named Dsnuts. Lol!  A heart shaped earphone. But those guys are the ones that need to hear these. If only to hear what a $45 tribrid can get you now a days. Pppst. $45 dont pay for taxes on one of them fancy cables they use on them TOTLs.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 24, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Cant wait of the first Poindexter to chime in saying they suck. It will happen.
> 
> I have a good idea who it will be too. Lol.


Well it certainly won't be me !! haha!....I can't quite see a repeat of the divisive NX7 "wars" (-seems sooo long ago now!)... being played out. WOLD War 3 just aint gonna happen imafo !!....Cheers Ds - your reputation TOTLy intact.....TOTL KUDOS !!


----------



## Dsnuts

jibberish said:


> I'm on the Geek Wold hype train. Paid my money for them today, but they are back ordered, so I'm not sure when they'll actually ship. Been wanting a fun cheapish set to be my daily drivers on a cable with a mic, finally pulled the trigger on the Geeks.



Wise man. See now this is your typical expectation. That they are cheap so they must be fun sounding maybe some big boy bass, and please keep that expectation cus they will completely blow the doors off what you think a $45 earphone should sounds like.

Wait till you hear them. They are gonna mess with you. Lol.


----------



## activatorfly

jibberish said:


> I'm on the Geek Wold hype train. Paid my money for them today, but they are back ordered, so I'm not sure when they'll actually ship. Been wanting a fun cheapish set to be my daily drivers on a cable with a mic, finally pulled the trigger on the Geeks.


As trains go....the Geeks supersede any hype on the trans global Penon Express - ready to concur the WOLD...whereby mutual consensus is a given...no frequency graphs required...no modifications....no rivalry fallouts etc. It'll be a brave man indeed methinks, to contradict the harmonious audiophile admiration that this set will achieve!...ready to set the WOLD alight??...You Betcha !!


----------



## Dsnuts

activatorfly said:


> Well it certainly won't be me !! haha!....I can't quite see a repeat of the divisive NX7 "wars" (-seems sooo long ago now!)... being played out. Wold War 3 just aint gonna happen imafo !!....Cheers Ds - your reputation kept intact.....TOTL KUDOS !!



I have nothing to do with them. They was gonna be discovered anyway. No way that SQ stays locked and nobody knows about it. No way possible. I give credit to Penon as those folks sent me an early version right away and using DHL express. I should have known they thought highly of them to do that for a budget set. The cost on the shipping is almost the same as the earphones. Lol. 

All I did was report what they are. These are gonna make waves and I hope they do a follow up on them with a MK2 or Pro version with a better housing.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> Wise man. See now this is your typical expectation. That they are cheap so they must be fun sounding maybe some big boy bass, and please keep that expectation cus they will completely blow the doors off what you think a $45 earphone should sounds like.
> 
> Wait till you hear them. They are gonna mess with you. Lol.


Those bass cabinets are throbbing...they never bleed into the lower mid range etc...micro details...surprise you on a level I've never heard before...you're in a constant state of excitement - bewildered at what these beauties are pumping out!....do they need burn in?...about 33 mins is all !!..WOLD CLASS sonics that make your collection cry....as they adapt to any genre you throw at them: Jazz - no problem. Classical -easy peasy with authentic timbre...Electronica binaural soundscapes - next level ! Bass Resolution?...join the WOLD REVOLUTION !! Reggae / Rap / Dance Music / Rock...Female Vocals....all rendered astoundingly well....can I think of any more positive expletives ?? Yep...Outta This WOLD !!!


----------



## sutosuto

Dsnuts said:


> I have nothing to do with them. They was gonna be discovered anyway. No way that SQ stays locked and nobody knows about it. No way possible. I give credit to Penon as those folks sent me an early version right away and using DHL express. I should have known they thought highly of them to do that for a budget set. The cost on the shipping is almost the same as the earphones. Lol.
> 
> All I did was report what they are. These are gonna make waves and I hope they do a follow up on them with a MK2 or Pro version with a better housing.


How close is the sound to ISN EST50? I probably want this for my daily commuting.

Thanks


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I have nothing to do with them. They was gonna be discovered anyway. No way that SQ stays locked and nobody knows about it. No way possible. I give credit to Penon as those folks sent me an early version right away and using DHL express. I should have known they thought highly of them to do that for a budget set. The cost on the shipping is almost the same as the earphones. Lol.
> 
> All I did was report what they are. These are gonna make waves and I hope they do a follow up on them with a MK2 or Pro version with a better housing.


My money's already waiting for a Pro version- however the sonics are already supreme..in the words of Neil Young: "GEEK on rocking in the free WOLD !!"


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 24, 2021)

sutosuto said:


> How close is the sound to ISN EST50? I probably want this for my daily commuting.
> 
> Thanks


GK10s are great but not EST50 great. This being said. You would be surprised at how well the GK10 hold their own against something like a EST50.

GK10 does a great job at reproducing a solid tribrid sound. Good solid bass. Detailed mids which is not recessed, Treble that is extended and detailed.  GK10 is not as dimensional sounding or is it as refined in all parts of the sound. But some may prefer the more even balanced tuning of the GK10 vs the ESTs more bass leaning signature. So not as refined as the EST50 but they aren't gonna leave you thinking it is a cheap sounding either. Can't go wrong with a $45 earphone that sound complete and has a great tuning.


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> GK10s are great but not EST50 great. This being said. You would be surprised at how well the GK10 hold their own against something like a EST50.


I wouldn't be surprised AT ALL.....my wallet however breathes a huge sigh of relief !!


----------



## baskingshark

This song is dedicated to the Geekworld IEM! I'll see if I can get a set at the next sale haha.


*Chorus:*
"I don't care what you might think about me
You can vibe without me if you want
I could be the one to take you home
Baby I could rock the night alone
If we never get down it wouldn't be a let down
But sugar don't forget what you already know
I could be the one to turn you out
We could be the talk across the town
Don't judge me by the color, confuse it for another
You might regret what you let slip away

I'm the geek in the pink pink pink
I'm the geek in the pink yeah"


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 24, 2021)

Geeks of the WOLD Unite !!
I'm not religious...apart from being bought up Catholic when I was a kid...
However when three items - randomly appear: A Menorah for a project / Two yellow Heart stickers !!  (for bespoke presentation box projects) and they're are all delivered by different couriers (via Amazon/eBay/Penon).....& they all happen to land simultaneously: you tend to recognise that high end audiophile gods are at play..."Synchronicity" is occurring at overdrive levels bigtime !!....Is it Divine intervention manifesting in a cosmic revelation ???....Well I for one certainly got goosebumps!....and promptly popped in GK10....which opened up: another WOLD of goosebumps !!  Om...Om


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> Those bass cabinets are throbbing...they never bleed into the lower mid range etc...micro details...surprise you on a level I've never heard before...you're in a constant state of excitement - bewildered at what these beauties are pumping out!....do they need burn in?...about 33 mins is all !!..WOLD CLASS sonics that make your collection cry....as they adapt to any genre you throw at them: Jazz - no problem. Classical -easy peasy with authentic timbre...Electronica binaural soundscapes - next level ! Bass Resolution?...join the WOLD REVOLUTION !! Reggae / Rap / Dance Music / Rock...Female Vocals....all rendered astoundingly well....can I think of any more positive expletives ?? Yep...Outta This WOLD !!!


Fine, you finally broke my resolve and I have a set on order from Hifigo via Amazon. It's the considerably less attractive orange version, but I have long hair so nobody should see them anyway.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Will be $100


I'll still wait for graphs, but they certainly are pretty and compact.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Cant wait of the first Poindexter to chime in saying they suck. It will happen.
> 
> I have a good idea who it will be too. Lol.


I've got my set on order, though I try to be understanding when giving my opinion on things, since everyone has different ears and different needs. I just hope they won't be so demanding that I will still be able to run them off my FiiO LC-BT2.


----------



## Dsnuts

mndless said:


> I've got my set on order, though I try to be understanding when giving my opinion on things, since everyone has different ears and different needs. I just hope they won't be so demanding that I will still be able to run them off my FiiO LC-BT2.


You shouldn't have any issues running them for full sound.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> You shouldn't have any issues running them for full sound.


Yay, that's exciting news. I hope they'll thoroughly unseat my modded CCA CKX as my default set.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 25, 2021)

I think someone reported on the organization of a separate topic for GK10 and Penon animators or fans, call it what you want. Three messages of information, five pages of text .... You guys are trying too hard. And what in the beginning aroused interest, now only causes irritation. I'll wait until the topic returns to normal discussion, instead of the "Penon" temple or someone else.

And yes! Forgot to add. - This is, of course, "my subjective opinion." Does this expression seem to allow you to say anything? So much hype lately: MT1, CX31993, Monk Plus, Odyssey ... It's cheap rubbish guys. And it sounds the same. And this is my subjective opinion.


----------



## FSTOP (Jul 25, 2021)

Regarding impedance on GK10, I'd be somewhat doubtful that the specs are entirely accurate. Using multiple drivers of different configurations and the needed x/o components to balance and match everything, it's amazing it could actually be that sensitive under load. I'm sure as it's a cheap item, the marketing wants to ensure that it'll sound good with low-output devices, ie. cell phones, and as some are reporting it sounds BETTER with more power (and without noise floor hiss), I don't think the stated impedance is anything to worry about. 
When I get mine, I'll test it with v20/v60 and see how it triggers the quad dacs, as well as how it runs with Note9, dx160, and my studio components (rack includes impedance-matching input pots).


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 25, 2021)

Speaking of CCA. Don't know if there are any relations to the CCZ but yes folks I recently got their Plume. Not bad in the $200 range for earphones. I am sure you guys have already seen some impressions and reviews for them. New company out of China with some relations to KB EAR.

In any case. The housing on the Plume is large and blingy. I suppose if you color anything gold they are gonna be blingy. The hybrid here utilizes 4 BAs and a dynamic doing bass. Sound is balanced well enough up until you get to the bass end. Coherence suffers due to the bigger brawny bass and BAs mids and treble which ends up having a different tone and timbre altogether not sounding as coherent as I would have liked. Certainly not a bad sound but coming from the GK10 which has a supreme fluid coherency from the bass all the way through to the upper mids.  This was the area that pretty much jumped out at me.



In any case. I do like their stage and has good imaging and detail associated with a larger housing and using BAs. It wont be a while till I get to my write up on the CCZ Plume so will be burning them in till then.

Even though the shells are large they have a good ergonomic shape and they certainly fit better than something like the Blessing 2 for my ears. But you can see the size difference here between the Reecho Spring and the Plume


----------



## activatorfly

Let the battle commence in The War Of The Wolds !!...The Geek Shall Inherit The Wold...."The GK10 revolution will NOT be televised!....It WILL be Auralised !"


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 25, 2021)

activatorfly , what do you smoke? How many times a day is the "revolution"?


----------



## activatorfly

Vladimir 198 said:


> activatorfly , what do you smoke? How many times a day is the "revolution"?


Vladimir I smoke fresh air!.....The "Revolution" is:  33+1⁄3 RPM....(Many times everyday!)....Vinyl & FLAC...


----------



## tkddans

Hey guys! I got my first patron! The name of the patron somewhat makes me wonder if it's a troll account haha....but I hope it's someone who is sincere and just has a sense of humor in their username 

(for sake of privacy, I wouldn't reveal it unless it can already be seen on the supporters page)

Anyway, I'm super pumped to see the support on there and I feel invigorated to make more videos and try even harder! Just had to share the excitement!


----------



## paulwasabii (Jul 25, 2021)

Finally, thanks to BGGAR, GK10 graph
https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Geek_Wold_GK10



Thanks Giggleplex for finding it


----------



## ian91 (Jul 25, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> This song is dedicated to the Geekworld IEM!



This is great. Pretty much personifies the slightly quirky aesthetic of GK10. 



Vladimir 198 said:


> Three messages of information, five pages of text .... You guys are trying too hard. And what in the beginning aroused interest, now only causes irritation. I'll wait until the topic returns to normal discussion, instead of the "Penon" temple or someone else.



Also, it's interesting to see this sort of skepticism. If you're referring to the GK10 thread, I made it to express an ethusiasm for this IEM and free up, to some degree, conversation in this thread. Now, I know there's not many opinions of the GK10 out there at the moment, nor in the thread itself, but those will come with time, just have some patience. 

If excited enjoyment irritates you, please don't go out of your way to check the thread.  I've tried to be objective with my review. I'm not part of any Penon temple and it's certainly not 'cheap rubbish'.


----------



## tkddans

paulwasabii said:


> Finally, thanks to BGGAR, GK10 graph
> https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Geek_Wold_GK10


Looks like it ditches sub bass elevation to focus on more hard hitting bass thumps. But then….that bass looks like it stays elevated a bit far into the mids. I wonder if there’s a bit of bloom around there.

Paper can only be used for predicting a bit. Ultimately it’ll come down to the final test, ears!


----------



## dissociativity

I know they're hardly new news, but I got my HZsound HeartMirrors and they slap, my SSP are still my go-to EDC comfort pair, but my Heartmirrors are undeniably doing the same thing that the SSR attempted, better, and the SSP to me mitigates the flaws of the SSR, even if I wish it had more sub-bass, a tad less mid-bass and thus smoother, slightly more flat mids and more bass extension, the heartmirror extend a lot further down than the SSR and SSP both and make great monitors, the treble is very clean and not fatiguing to me too.

I think I want to stick to this rough price area for now, best bang for buck, I had LZ A6 and loved them, but I sold them due to comfort issues and the treble being untameably sharp in it's tonality no matter the tip I used, even if it sounded absolutely mind-blowingly incredible at times.
To me, out of all I've owned, including the much loved Moondrop Starfields, the HeartMirror and SSP are my favorites, but the HeartMirror takes the cake as my favorite IEM overall, I owned the sfer MT300 too, and it was lovely and special, but not quite was I was looking for.

Special mentions to the smabat NCO, which a friend is now enjoying, awesome sound, mediocre ergonomics.
anyone have a comparison of the Hearmirror, SSR/SSP and the Smabat X1? Comfort is key to me and both HeartMirror and SSR/SSP nail it.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 25, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Finally, thanks to BGGAR, GK10 graph
> https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Geek_Wold_GK10
> 
> Thanks Giggleplex for finding it



What a weird looking graph! And way, way off my preferred FR. 

Any idea what system he ran this off for the measurement? Could we be seeing FR changes, particularly in the bass, due to output impedance?

I don't appreciate any bloom or bleed of the bass into the lower mids. 

Anyhow, it sounds great to the ear and emphasises why FR only tells part of the story...

Pinna looks accurate and so does treble I reckon. The big scoop might affect some piano harmonics - one thing I dont really listen to.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 25, 2021)

dissociativity said:


> anyone have a comparison of the Hearmirror, SSR/SSP and the Smabat X1? Comfort is key to me and both HeartMirror and SSR/SSP nail it.



*The Moondrop SSR and SSP is the king of these sets in view of the Anime girl otaku packaging. 'Nuff said.
Just kiddin'*



I haven't heard the SSP, but these are my 2 cents on the Heart Mirror versus Moondrop SSR versus Smabat X1:



*Round robin 1: 
HZSound Heart Mirror versus Smabat X1 -> Heart Mirror wins in my book*

The HZSound Heart Mirror is a neutralish bright set. Smabat X1 has 2 tuning options for basshead versus midcentric tuning. I've used the midcentric switch here, so that the tonality is closer to the Heart Mirror for comparisons.

On the Heart Mirror, bass is linear and extends deeper. Treble extends more on the Heart Mirror too. In terms of instrumental timbre and vocal timbre, the Heart Mirror is better. Technicalities like clarity, imaging, instrument separation and details are better on the Heart Mirror (when amped). The Heart Mirror has a smaller soundstage, but has a faster driver in terms of transients.

It has to be mentioned that the Heart Mirror sounds meh when powered from a lower powered source, but scales tremendously with amping. The switch down (midcentric) tuning on the SMABAT X1 increases the amping requirements, and it may actually be more power hungry than the Heart Mirror in this midcentric config.







*Round Robin 2:
Moondrop SSR versus HZ Sound Heart Mirror - > Heart Mirror wins in my book. SSR is more technical, but if you are a loud volume listener and are sensitive to 3 kHz region, best to avoid the SSR.*

The Moondrop SSR is tuned somewhat diffuse-field neutral with an upper mids boost. Both sets have good technical performance for a single DD set, but the Moondrop SSR edges it slightly in clarity, details and imaging. Timbre for acoustic instruments is very good in both sets. The Moondrop SSR has quite bad sibilance and a thinner note weight compared to the HZSound Heart Mirror. Isolation is better on the HZSound Heart Mirror.

The Moondrop SSR actually sounds nice at low volumes, but by pumping up the volume a few dB, the 3 kHz area is shouty and is too much for me (Fletcher Munson Curve). The Moondrop SSR has very polarizing reviews, and I think this may be due to the different volumes all of us are using it at, and volume levels are typically not mentioned by reviewers or consumers. Not to mention the different sources, eartips, hearing health and ear anatomy (affecting pinna gain) we all have may affect our perception of upper mids/treble in the Moondrop SSR. After doing A/B testing using the same source, tips (and even cable), I’ll take the HZSound Heart Mirror any day over the Moondrop SSR, as the 3 kHz peak and the sibilance on the SSR is a deal breaker for me.

Different strokes for different folks though, I know a lot of our friends like the Moondrop SSR, especially those that use it at lower volumes. The Moondrop SSR actually has better technical performance than the HZSound Heart Mirror, but unfortunately it isn’t my cup of tea in terms of tonality.





*Round Robin 3:
Moondrop SSR versus Smabat X1 -> Moondrop SSR has better technicalities. But if you are a loud volume listener and are sensitive to 3 kHz region, avoid the SSR.*

As discussed, the Moondrop SSR is infamous for having a 3 kHz area spike, that is more obvious at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Thankfully, this spike is not present in the SMABAT X1 (using midcentric switch). I couldn’t really tolerate the Moondrop SSR due to the 3 kHz icepick, so I do prefer the SMABAT X1 in terms of tuning.

In terms of note weight, the Moondrop SSR is thinner. The Moondrop SSR has greater clarity in view of the more boosted upper mids/lower treble, and also better technicalities (imaging, instrument separation, details).


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of CCA. Don't know if there are any relations to the CCZ but yes folks I recently got their Plume. Not bad in the $200 range for earphones. I am sure you guys have already seen some impressions and reviews for them. New company out of China with some relations to KB EAR.
> 
> In any case. The housing on the Plume is large and blingy. I suppose if you color anything gold they are gonna be blingy. The hybrid here utilizes 4 BAs and a dynamic doing bass. Sound is balanced well enough up until you get to the bass end. Coherence suffers due to the bigger brawny bass and BAs mids and treble which ends up having a different tone and timbre altogether not sounding as coherent as I would have liked. Certainly not a bad sound but coming from the GK10 which has a supreme fluid coherency from the bass all the way through to the upper mids.  This was the area that pretty much jumped out at me.
> 
> ...


Say, how are the Plume in comparison to QT9 MK2? Close, or inferior by a considerable margin?


----------



## Ace Bee

Regarding Geekwold, well, I have not boarded the GK10 train, precisely because I would rather go for the next more improved iem they come up with, preferably around 100 USD.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 25, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> I have not boarded the GK10 train, precisely because I would rather go for the next more improved iem they come up with, preferably around 100 USD.



The only thing I want is a metal shell. That'd be pretty much it. Maybe, just maybe, replace piezo with estat.  I'd pay a fair price for it too!


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of CCA. Don't know if there are any relations to the CCZ but yes folks I recently got their Plume. Not bad in the $200 range for earphones. I am sure you guys have already seen some impressions and reviews for them. New company out of China with some relations to KB EAR.
> 
> In any case. The housing on the Plume is large and blingy. I suppose if you color anything gold they are gonna be blingy. The hybrid here utilizes 4 BAs and a dynamic doing bass. Sound is balanced well enough up until you get to the bass end. Coherence suffers due to the bigger brawny bass and BAs mids and treble which ends up having a different tone and timbre altogether not sounding as coherent as I would have liked. Certainly not a bad sound but coming from the GK10 which has a supreme fluid coherency from the bass all the way through to the upper mids.  This was the area that pretty much jumped out at me.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see more people take Rose Technic's lead and develop more small, ergonomically designed IEMs. I'd love even more if CCA would just release a pro version of the CKX with better tuned drivers, preferably with the BA removed from the nozzle to avoid the rather shouty lower treble that KZ and CCA are kinda known for.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 25, 2021)

ian91 said:


> This is great. Pretty much personifies the slightly quirky aesthetic of GK10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Totly couldn't agree more!.....why even the Geeks themselves worship at the Temple on a daily basis - they sit patiently in the Tragus - pumping out higher vibrational frequencies - never fatiguing & always "astounding!" - ready to swipe away any naysayers audacious skepticism, whilst being in very close proximity to the "Wold" Temple: Two "heart" shells beating in Totl harmony...spreading pure JOY across all audiophile lands !!


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> I Totly couldn't agree more!.....why even the Geeks themselves worship at the Temple on a daily basis - they sit patiently in the Tragus - pumping out higher vibrational frequencies - never fatiguing & always "astounding!" - ready to swipe away any naysayers audacious skepticism, whilst being in very close proximity to the "Wold" Temple: Two "heart" shells beating in Totl harmony...spreading pure JOY across all audiophile lands !!


I'll have to wait two weeks or so to put that to the test. Hopefully the hype train won't leave me wanting. At the very least, I have been curious about the sound signature of the newer generations of peizo drivers, so I guess this is a fairly cheap way to find out.


----------



## activatorfly

mndless said:


> I'll have to wait two weeks or so to put that to the test. Hopefully the hype train won't leave me wanting. At the very least, I have been curious about the sound signature of the newer generations of peizo drivers, so I guess this is a fairly cheap way to find out.


The newer generation combine with the other drivers seamlessly....way more refined - symbiotically working in tandem within this hybrid configuration...i.e the piezos demanding much less attention & thus are less pronounced. The result is a signature and tonality that works in Concert...& totally in balance.


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> The newer generation combine with the other drivers seamlessly....way more refined - symbiotically working in tandem within this hybrid configuration...i.e the piezos demanding much less attention & thus are less pronounced. The result is a signature and tonality that works in Concert...& totally in balance.


I've had bad experiences with peizo tweeters in the past, so my expectations are understandably low. If they're at least comparable to Bellsing BAs, I'll be plenty pleased with them.


----------



## activatorfly

mndless said:


> I've had bad experiences with peizo tweeters in the past, so my expectations are understandably low. If they're at least comparable to Bellsing BAs, I'll be plenty pleased with them.


I never followed up on the original NX7 for exactly the same reason - hence I gave peizo a wide berth.....alas all my apprehensions were instantly lifted by the GK's.


----------



## Q Mass

I don't know if it's the piezos, but I can't listen to my NX7 pro's due to the way they present cymbals, bells, handclaps etc.
The GK10 will be my second attempt to enjoy piezos.

Going by my very limited experience of inexpensive DD/BA alternatives (magnetostats-Shuoer Tape and piezos-NX7 pro) I think I MUCH prefer M-stats. Hopefully the GK10 might change that.
I look forward to being able to hear bone conduction and 'proper' e-stats one day.
My experience of orthodynamic drivers is limited to the IMR EDP, which I absolutely love (maybe a TINY bit bass shy for this basshead) so I also look forward to hearing what the i3 pro has up it's sleeve.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> I will find a time to compare and let you know. Cheers.
> 
> Those who have been in this hobby long enough will know what's this. Still using it in 2021.


The new owners of Sennheiser


----------



## Bitsir

paulwasabii said:


> Finally, thanks to BGGAR, GK10 graph
> https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Geek_Wold_GK10
> 
> Thanks Giggleplex for finding it


Sorry. Everything before 1kHz and after 4kHz looks atrocious.

I might actually become pregnant from that 10k schlong.


----------



## illumidata

This month's blind purchases, one based on hype, one based on graph. Hopefully I'll love them both 😜


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 25, 2021)

Bitsir said:


> Sorry. Everything before 1kHz and after 4kHz looks atrocious.
> 
> I might actually become pregnant from that 10k schlong.


Fortunately "EARS" are better judges than FR graphs!...
"OCD is a common mental health condition where a person has obsessive thoughts and compulsive behaviours."
Hawaii Bad Boy's OCD affects his clarity of thought - & the prospect of a painful FR graph sends him into non-rational overdrive!


----------



## mndless

Q Mass said:


> I don't know if it's the piezos, but I can't listen to my NX7 pro's due to the way they present cymbals, bells, handclaps etc.
> The GK10 will be my second attempt to enjoy piezos.
> 
> Going by my very limited experience of inexpensive DD/BA alternatives (magnetostats-Shuoer Tape and piezos-NX7 pro) I think I MUCH prefer M-stats. Hopefully the GK10 might change that.
> ...


I'm similarly intrigued by the i3. Planar magnetic drivers are always a source of intrigue due to the acclaim they garner for their mids reproduction and timbre. Something about the agility of the driver and the way it handles decay ends up resulting in an incredibly natural sound signature out to the point that they start breaking up (most drivers recommend crossing between 5 and 7kHz for the 10mm and even lower for the 14mm). I'm curious how that kind of natural mid and lower treble would sound with a strong sub-bass emphasizing dynamic backing it and a better tuned BA giving it greater treble extension. Honestly, I'd love to see someone get their hands on the super-tweeter BAs that Sony is making and using those with a standard Knowles TWFK series to provide a silky smooth treble, but that's unlikely to happen since Sony is legitimately making those particular drivers in-house. They're interesting, though, because they're top-ported, which makes for stronger upper extension reinforcement. Tuning those peaks down with filters is how the TOTL Sony IEMs have their luxuriously smooth treble response curves.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 25, 2021)

activatorfly said:


> Fortunately "EARS" are better instruments than graphs !!


EXACTLY!!! Graphs are BULLs***. Never met a graph that dictated what my ears hear. Also all the negative nelly pundits who are bagging on the "hype train" without ever hearing the darn earphone? How about you all just shut up and walk away, so your negativity doesn't get us shut down? Let's say you? As for that guy who keeps commenting about the impedence or ohms or whatever it is, he's the same dude who commented on the NX7 mk III when all he's every tried was the original. Completely different sounding earphones. I know. I own BOTH. So opinions and conjectures are as flaccid as a 80 year old's...well...you know what...until you've actually purchased the item, popped them in your ears, and had a go yourself. I'll trust the 4-5 contributors who have commented and have listened to the GK10 vs the apparent "hype train" negators who haven't even hear them yet. Go have some chamomile tea and take a chill pill, or stop being a cheapskate and buy a pair. It's as cheap as chips...unless you're on welfare or something? If that's the case...you shouldn't be here. This place makes you BUY.

https://www.amazon.com/Earbuds-Earphones-Monitor-Piezoelectric-Audiophile/dp/B099K92JQP/


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> Fortunately "EARS" are better instruments than graphs !!


Yeah, there's a tendency for measuring weirdness to happen around 7-8kHz when you encounter harmonic coupling with the measuring equipment. It makes graphs sometimes a bit less useful, which is always a pain. Measuring IEMs really can be a thankless task compared to full-sized loudspeakers.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 25, 2021)

mndless said:


> Yeah, there's a tendency for measuring weirdness to happen around 7-8kHz when you encounter harmonic coupling with the measuring equipment. It makes graphs sometimes a bit less useful, which is always a pain. Measuring IEMs really can be a thankless task compared to full-sized loudspeakers.


D'accord...it's a fine art...just like tuning is. It's best to take his  FR graph drivel with a shovel of salt (or sh**) imafo.  Certain iems he's slayed like Tri-i3 etc....leads one to the conclusion that his hissy fits are tbf...Hiss terical !!......I wouldn't have the majority of my collection if it was up to his "superior"? knowledge. Fortunately, I don't watch any of his videos now...I'll never kowtow to such condescending preaching....and as we're on the subject of HBB...what about his (yawn) tiresome playlist ??...are there any representations of electronica / binaural soundscapes etc?? Nope! That kind of diss misses any micro detail/stage feedback then imho:...AC/DC / Zep / Floyd / Rap all catered for in spades....but what about the subtle nuances ???


----------



## ChrisOc

illumidata said:


> This month's blind purchases, one based on hype, one based on graph. Hopefully I'll love them both 😜


Such a pleasure to see the £ symbol instead of converting from the $ 😊 [whisper: to our American friends, just a bit of humour] 😁.

Odd, the less expensive item cost more in total than the more expensive item! Did you pay more tax on the less expensive item or additional shipping costs?


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> D'accord...it's a fine art...just like tuning...best to take the FR graph with a shovel of salt imafo - certain iems he slayed like Tri-i3 etc. Leads one to the conclusion that his hissy fits are tbf Hiss terical!...I wouldn't have the majority of my collection if it was up to his "superior" ? knowledge. Fortunately,I don't watch any of his videos now...I'll never kowtow to such condescending preaching....and as we're on the subject of HBB...what about his (yawn) tiresome playlist ??...any electronica / binaural soundscapes etc? Nope! ...that diss misses any micro detail / stage feedback then! ...AC/DC / Zep / Floyd / Rap all catered for in spades....but what about the nuances ???


To each their own. I listen to mostly synthesized stuff, so I can't really judge people based on their music preferences. I mostly check out his stuff to see if something I'm interested in has glaring flaws so I can temper my expectations accordingly. He's also one of the rare reviewers to actually graph pretty much everything he reviews, which is nice. Still, I basically never take anyone's word as gospel since everyone has different ears, different preferences, and different needs from their audio gear. The TRI i3 does graph weird everywhere I see it, but for certain genre of music this is irrelevant. It's useful to know what people who make these reviews are listening for and he actually does make an effort to explain what kinds of sounds he's using in these tracks to make his assessments of the IEMs he's reviewing. As for his library, well, we could go into a music theory debate about whether rap can be legitimately classed as 'music' or not, but that would just upset people and it has no realistic impact on my life.

So yes, your determination that graphs and reviews can be broadly taken with enough salt to kill am elephant is a fair one to come to. Graphs are challenging to make when you're having to place the IEM millimeters away from the transducer, so there's plenty of opportunity for them to lie to you, especially in the upper treble where it matters. Reviewers can be authentic about how they perceive the merits or demerits of a set and it still not be relevant to you or your needs. What it can do, however, is provide another point of reference from which you can make an informed judgement about a set before you make the plunge to buy it yourself.


----------



## mndless

Bitsir said:


> Sorry. Everything before 1kHz and after 4kHz looks atrocious.
> 
> I might actually become pregnant from that 10k schlong.


Hopefully their sound will impress me more than the graph. There's always the distinct possibility of some harmonic weirdness messing up his results. And, if everything else fails, I have EqualizerAPO with PeaceUI to make it all better again. Just a few hours of fiddling with EQ points and gain levels should have me questioning my sanity and wondering if my ears are broken and whether or not I'm remembering correctly how songs are supposed to sound. Been there, done that.


----------



## illumidata

ChrisOc said:


> Such a pleasure to see the £ symbol instead of converting from the $ 😊 [whisper: to our American friends, just a bit of humour] 😁.
> 
> Odd, the less expensive item cost more in total than the more expensive item! Did you pay more tax on the less expensive item or additional shipping costs?


For the KBear I used £4.41 of store coupons, they're not reflected in the initial price on the Ali order summary for some reason.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 25, 2021)

mndless said:


> To each their own. I listen to mostly synthesized stuff, so I can't really judge people based on their music preferences. I mostly check out his stuff to see if something I'm interested in has glaring flaws so I can temper my expectations accordingly. He's also one of the rare reviewers to actually graph pretty much everything he reviews, which is nice. Still, I basically never take anyone's word as gospel since everyone has different ears, different preferences, and different needs from their audio gear. The TRI i3 does graph weird everywhere I see it, but for certain genre of music this is irrelevant. It's useful to know what people who make these reviews are listening for and he actually does make an effort to explain what kinds of sounds he's using in these tracks to make his assessments of the IEMs he's reviewing. As for his library, well, we could go into a music theory debate about whether rap can be legitimately classed as 'music' or not, but that would just upset people and it has no realistic impact on my life.
> 
> So yes, your determination that graphs and reviews can be broadly taken with enough salt to kill am elephant is a fair one to come to. Graphs are challenging to make when you're having to place the IEM millimeters away from the transducer, so there's plenty of opportunity for them to lie to you, especially in the upper treble where it matters. Reviewers can be authentic about how they perceive the merits or demerits of a set and it still not be relevant to you or your needs. What it can do, however, is provide another point of reference from which you can make an informed judgement about a set before you make the plunge to buy it yourself.


Don't get me wrong I appreciate wholeheartedly, the tech knowledge acquired,  in order to measure accurately & determine merits etc..I've no problem with that at all...It just becomes problematic...when a dogma is asserted - meaning that you're probably gonna miss sets that are YOUR signature, cos of someone elses' myopic viewpoint. Thus there's no replacement at all for first hand auditioning!...and as a side note I have a few Korg / Roland analogue polysynths - Arturia Keystep Pro...two iPad air4's mirrored via widi.....midi merge & widi. The config uses split midi cables to expand the chain possibilities further...totally kept in time via Ableton link - plus the Korgs' sequencers. Also I have two sets of independent Presonus BT near field monitors - this set up generates an amazing frequency range - so I'm always mindful of the fact that my iems need to be able to cater for & handle this output via laptop soundcard.
The GK....has no problems whatsoever in this regard......thus GK10 is: "The Temple" I Worship At ! haha !!


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Just to chime in. The BGGAR graph of KBEAR Believe is vastly different from what I hear from my set. So I take his graph of the GK10 with lots of reservation.

BTW, I have a pair of GK10 coming in 7-10 days, and will compare it with every pair of piezoelectric IEMs I now own (which are LZ A7, LZ A6, NX7 mk3, SF D T6, D T6 pro, Spring 2).


----------



## ian91

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just to chime in. The BGGAR graph of KBEAR Believe is vastly different from what I hear from my set. So I take his graph of the GK10 with lots of reservation.
> 
> BTW, I have a pair of GK10 coming in 7-10 days, and will compare it with every pair of piezoelectric IEMs I now own (which are LZ A7, LZ A6, NX7 mk3, SF D T6, D T6 pro, Spring 2).



I'm sure we would all appreciate your efforts and comparisons. Piezos are very new to me so theres a huge gap in my knowledge / experience here. Make sure to drop your impressions and comparisons in the dedicated GK10 thread too! Cheers!


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> Don't get me wrong I appreciate wholeheartedly, the tech knowledge acquired,  in order to measure accurately & determine merits etc..I've no problem with that at all...It just becomes problematic...when a dogma is asserted - meaning that you're probably gonna miss sets that are YOUR signature, cos of someone elses' myopic viewpoint. Thus there's no replacement at all for first hand auditioning!...and as a side note I have a few Korg / Roland analogue polysynths - Arturia Keystep Pro...two iPad air4's mirrored via widi.....midi merge & widi. The config uses split midi cables to expand the chain possibilities further...totally kept in time via Ableton link - plus the Korgs' sequencers. Also I have two sets of independent Presonus BT near field monitors - this set up generates an amazing frequency range - so I'm always mindful of the fact that my iems need to be able to cater for & handle this output via laptop soundcard.
> The GK....has no problems at all.......this is "The Temple" I Worship At ! haha !!


I've been enjoying the fantastic atmospheric covers of Touhou songs by the artist Foxtail-Grass Studio which I'm fairly certain are made using really well recorded instrumental samples then arranged from there. Check them out if you have any interest.


----------



## illumidata

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just to chime in. The BGGAR graph of KBEAR Believe is vastly different from what I hear from my set. So I take his graph of the GK10 with lots of reservation.
> 
> BTW, I have a pair of GK10 coming in 7-10 days, and will compare it with every pair of piezoelectric IEMs I now own (which are LZ A7, LZ A6, NX7 mk3, SF D T6, D T6 pro, Spring 2).


Agreed. Believe's bass actually sounds a lot more like the way his GK10s graph.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 25, 2021)

Bitsir said:


> Sorry. Everything before 1kHz and after 4kHz looks atrocious.
> 
> I might actually become pregnant from that 10k schlong.



This made me chuckle. It's definitely a weird looking graph. It in no way fits with what I'm hearing below 1K.

As I mentioned in my review the treble (including that 10k schlong if we consider it accurate) sits on a very fine line between natural and slightly brittle in its expression and its affect on overall tonality.

All I can say is, I'm acutely aware when tonal balance (and timbre) is off and for me, I'm nowhere near putting the set down because of the treble. In fact, it's probably one of its redeeming features. There is no sibilance (probably because of that massive scoop) yet we have air and plenty of definition that makes it an exciting listen that scales well if you like to listen loud.

I think we really need to wait for more FR recordings, preferably with curves to show how it changes (if at all) by output impedance.

If BGGARs graph is truly a accurate reflection of <1Ohm output impedance source...then so be it. What matters is it plays wonderfully to my ear and that's where graphs cease to mean a thing, and anyone who dismisses it based on a graph without auditioning is losing out. Graphs are very good guide, but just stick those damn things in your ears and decide if you _enjoy_ it or not.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dsnuts said:


> Cant wait of the first Poindexter to chime in saying they suck. It will happen.
> 
> I have a good idea who it will be too. Lol.


Hahahaha, there has to be someone who begins a dissing session. I really hope I like them because they're my first red IEMs 😁❤️


paulwasabii said:


> Finally, thanks to BGGAR, GK10 graph
> https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Geek_Wold_GK10
> 
> Thanks Giggleplex for finding it


That graph clearly looks like bonkers. Unless, it's all about load and insertion depth. Big lol, hope it sounds nothing like this graph.


dissociativity said:


> I know they're hardly new news, but I got my HZsound HeartMirrors and they slap, my SSP are still my go-to EDC comfort pair, but my Heartmirrors are undeniably doing the same thing that the SSR attempted, better, and the SSP to me mitigates the flaws of the SSR, even if I wish it had more sub-bass, a tad less mid-bass and thus smoother, slightly more flat mids and more bass extension, the heartmirror extend a lot further down than the SSR and SSP both and make great monitors, the treble is very clean and not fatiguing to me too.
> 
> I think I want to stick to this rough price area for now, best bang for buck, I had LZ A6 and loved them, but I sold them due to comfort issues and the treble being untameably sharp in it's tonality no matter the tip I used, even if it sounded absolutely mind-blowingly incredible at times.
> To me, out of all I've owned, including the much loved Moondrop Starfields, the HeartMirror and SSP are my favorites, but the HeartMirror takes the cake as my favorite IEM overall, I owned the sfer MT300 too, and it was lovely and special, but not quite was I was looking for.
> ...


Well, Heart Mirror is end-game for those who are looking for a champ single DD with neutral tuning. NCO is my favourite and it complements really well to Heart Mirror. The overall package with accessories and all is a complete package. I'm glad I didn't buy SSR/SSP and went for HMs. It sounds bang on if you listen to music that has instruments and not tech/synth sound.


----------



## chickenmoon

Seeing the comparo with the Believe above, I'm glad I held of on the GK10 as I'm not too keen on the Believe's treble presentation and this looks like even more of it. Believe's treble reminded me the most, although not quite the same, of IE800's treble of all the IEMs I've got and that one ain't my cup of tea at all either.


----------



## audio123

I always believe the more IEMs the user is exposed to, the more his/her opinions count. Of course, that is not to say that other opinions are not valid. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. In this thread alone, I know exactly which member I can trust on good sound. For example, @chickenmoon has different opinion than me for the IT01X recently and I respect his opinion but if it's PhonoPhi, that user will not be getting my respect due to him having no experience yet acts like a Mr 'Know It All'. Owning/listening higher end IEMs will definitely help to enhance one's listening experience which is to prevent getting impressed easily by IEMs at lower price point. At the end of the day, the ultimate goal is to enjoy the music.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 25, 2021)

Q Mass said:


> I don't know if it's the piezos, but I can't listen to my NX7 pro's due to the way they present cymbals, bells, handclaps etc.
> The GK10 will be my second attempt to enjoy piezos.
> 
> Going by my very limited experience of inexpensive DD/BA alternatives (magnetostats-Shuoer Tape and piezos-NX7 pro) I think I MUCH prefer M-stats. Hopefully the GK10 might change that.
> ...


The mere presence or absence of any drivers cannot tell you much about the sound. The BQEYZ Spring 2 also has a piezo and armature driver, but they have nothing in common with the NX7 in terms of sound.
And the frequency graph will only give you an idea of the prevalence of some frequencies. This is useful if you were able to find out about the quality of these frequencies (elaboration, naturalness, lack of matching of the sound of different drivers, etc.) - by other indicators. For example, what kind of crossover is used, and if it is used at all. For example, the name of the driver manufacturer, or its cost. Incorrect selection or adjustment of driver drivers can cross out the previous characteristics. It is also very important to pay attention to what the model is compared to. And also what kind of headphones the reviewers generally used. And carefully read the words they use. It is important. "Sounds good ( epithets)" is nothing. MT1 and sounds good to some, but if you've listened to anything decent before, you shouldn't listen to such recommendations. If you like, here are some reasons why I was considering and skipping the purchase of the GK10. For example.
1. A large number of drivers at a low price - inevitably at the expense of quality. There are no miracles. Even if you want to believe otherwise.
2. Low impedance - almost always leads to noise and parasitic overtones. This is physics, not fantasy or subjectivity.
3. The low quality of the cable makes you wonder what else the company saved on.
4. The shape of the headphones is unacceptable for me.
5. I have good quality multidrivers and there is no point in buying a "dark horse" just because it is not expensive.
Liked - frequency graph, good reviews.
The bottom line is no.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 25, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> The bottom line is no.



And that's ok! We're all trying to make our own value statements of products and decide if they are for us. You certainly don't have to defend your decision making.

What is unhelpful to the community is dismissing things as 'cheap rubbish' as you did a few pages back without hearing it. If its based on prior experience with said drivers or the tuner or the manufacturer, then you would have some evidence (even if only anecdotal) to substantiate your suspisions but you don't even have that.

I also disagree with 'large number of drivers at a low price = low quality sound' and 'low impedance = 'parasitic' overtones' of which I appreciate none in this instance.


----------



## nymz

Guys, keep in mind its all about the music and libraries. One man's trash is another man's treasure.

In the end of the day, its about having fun with what ever makes you happy


----------



## GearMe

tkddans said:


> Hey guys! I got my first patron! The name of the patron somewhat makes me wonder if it's a troll account haha....but I hope it's someone who is sincere and just has a sense of humor in their username
> 
> (for sake of privacy, I wouldn't reveal it unless it can already be seen on the supporters page)
> 
> Anyway, I'm super pumped to see the support on there and I feel invigorated to make more videos and try even harder! Just had to share the excitement!



Nice!

Please make a video for the GK10 as Vlad is absolutely Geeking out over these things 

Seriously though, congrats on your first patron and wishing you success...


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 25, 2021)

What I call "cheap junk" are specific things that I have bought and tested. And he compared it with what I and my friends have. I compared them to my reference for "good" sound. In contrast to the hype. Yes, I am annoyed by the hype, not the detailed and critical consideration of the merits and demerits.
What surprises or offends you?

 And further. No need to subscribe for "community". This is a little bit wrong. As part of the community, I believe that hype harms both the community and specific people. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 25, 2021)

made one good modification for NiceHCK NX7 Pro by removing only one resistor(4.7 Ohms) (you can put just a jumper), then the scene will be even wider and the hiss at mid frequencies will go away. Or you can jut replase red wire to the other contact how in my pics


Spoiler


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 25, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Saliva songs? I would assume means vocal music?


Well, it was google translated but here is the original text if someone can translate it better:



(source)


ian91 said:


> What a weird looking graph! And way, way off my preferred FR.
> 
> Any idea what system he ran this off for the measurement? Could we be seeing FR changes, particularly in the bass, due to output impedance?
> 
> ...


He uses an IEC711. Not sure what amp he uses to output the iem itself though.

EDIT: he uses the ADI 2 DAC FS (OI of 0.1 ohm)


Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just to chime in. The BGGAR graph of KBEAR Believe is vastly different from what I hear from my set. So I take his graph of the GK10 with lots of reservation.
> 
> BTW, I have a pair of GK10 coming in 7-10 days, and will compare it with every pair of piezoelectric IEMs I now own (which are LZ A7, LZ A6, NX7 mk3, SF D T6, D T6 pro, Spring 2).


Yeah, I also think his graphs sometimes doesnt seem to be fully accurate. (His Sony EX1000 and the Shuoer Tape Pro measured a lot different than mine and other graphs do.)







Vladimir 198 said:


> What I call "cheap junk" are specific things that I have bought and tested. And he compared it with what I and my friends have. I compared them to my reference for "good" sound. In contrast to the hype. Yes, I am annoyed by the hype, not the detailed and critical consideration of the merits and demerits.
> What surprises or offends you?
> 
> And further. No need to subscribe for "community". This is a little bit wrong. As part of the community, I believe that HYIP harms both the community and specific people. Maybe I'm wrong.


The things you call "cheap junk" does get better and better. There have already been a few releases in the past that have blown a lot of people away.

The recent budget kings in my experience are the Blon BL-03, KZ DQ6 and the GS Audio GD3A. (and yes, all 3 of them are better than the Spring 2 for me.)


----------



## ian91

nymz said:


> Guys, keep in mind its all about the music and libraries. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> In the end of the day, its about having fun with what ever makes you happy



Just requoting this to emphasise a point.  We're so spoilt these days. Plenty out there for everyone, of any taste, to enjoy.


----------



## Vladimir 198

RikudouGoku said:


> The recent budget kings in my experience are the Blon BL-03, KZ DQ6 and the GS Audio GD3A. (and yes, all 3 of them are better than the Spring 2 for me.)


If I hadn't listened to Blon BL-03, I would have been impressed. - (For lovers of cheap bass and muddy sound - quite acceptable. If you listen to metal and pop music - an ideal choice, IMHO.)
But I was comparing spring2 to nx7 and the other in context. And I never called them ideal or a model. It's nothing?
By the way, if, for example, you say that the MT1 is an excellent headphone, I won't even argue. I'll just know what you are listening to, in what quality, and how to relate to your grades. And that's all. And that's okay. An excellent indicator of preferences, which is why I remembered about it. Why are you? You wanted to hurt me?    I do not care. I am rather amused by your judgments. Good luck. Continue circus.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jul 25, 2021)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Just to chime in. The BGGAR graph of KBEAR Believe is vastly different from what I hear from my set. So I take his graph of the GK10 with lots of reservation.
> 
> BTW, I have a pair of GK10 coming in 7-10 days, and will compare it with every pair of piezoelectric IEMs I now own (which are LZ A7, LZ A6, NX7 mk3, SF D T6, D T6


----------



## Dsnuts

chickenmoon said:


> Seeing the comparo with the Believe above, I'm glad I held of on the GK10 as I'm not too keen on the Believe's treble presentation and this looks like even more of it. Believe's treble reminded me the most, although not quite the same, of IE800's treble of all the IEMs I've got and that one ain't my cup of tea at all either.


I wouldn't put too much stock on that graph. It is not what I am hearing at all.  The SG-01 has more treble presence than the GK10. Never once did I think the treble was out of line on the GK10. In fact I prefer using some silver to highlight the treble a bit more for a cable.


----------



## tkddans

GearMe said:


> Nice!
> 
> Please make a video for the GK10 as Vlad is absolutely Geeking out over these things
> 
> Seriously though, congrats on your first patron and wishing you success...


Oh when the GK10 come in, for better or worse, I will be making a first impressions video.

A full review with a sound demo will have to wait until I get a mic delivery in a few days; that is, if the GK10 give me enough joy to spend time for a full review with sound demo recordings and the editing that goes with it all haha.

I got a lot ahead of me to make videos on, so full reviews have to be made for special stuff! Impression videos, I can do rather quickly


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock on that graph. It is not what I am hearing at all.  The SG-01 has more treble presence than the GK10. Never once did I think the treble was out of line on the GK10. In fact I prefer using some silver to highlight the treble a bit more for a cable.


I agree....with Kinboofi 4-core SPC...I was expecting over emphasis of treble presence. However, on the contrary - the overriding change appears to be speedier bass, more stage air, thickness of note rendering...& better authority overall. I'd like to try out a more expensive cable at some point...if anyone has any suggestions??


----------



## Bitsir

mndless said:


> I'm similarly intrigued by the i3. Planar magnetic drivers are always a source of intrigue due to the acclaim they garner for their mids reproduction and timbre. Something about the agility of the driver and the way it handles decay ends up resulting in an incredibly natural sound signature out to the point that they start breaking up (most drivers recommend crossing between 5 and 7kHz for the 10mm and even lower for the 14mm). I'm curious how that kind of natural mid and lower treble would sound with a strong sub-bass emphasizing dynamic backing it and a better tuned BA giving it greater treble extension. Honestly, I'd love to see someone get their hands on the super-tweeter BAs that Sony is making and using those with a standard Knowles TWFK series to provide a silky smooth treble, but that's unlikely to happen since Sony is legitimately making those particular drivers in-house. They're interesting, though, because they're top-ported, which makes for stronger upper extension reinforcement. Tuning those peaks down with filters is how the TOTL Sony IEMs have their luxuriously smooth treble response curves.


The i3 has one of the worst, most artificial midranges I've heard. 

Bass is flabby too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 25, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> This is true, my measurement of the Believe is different. Yes, quite possible it sounds different than the graph or will even graph differently.


Very close to my listening impression of Believe. It’s shouty toward 3-4khz.

I feel 6kHz is much more than that measurement, I’m usually OK with 6kHz concha gain that hit near Harman-curve(say ones of Blessing2 and Blessing2 Dusk), but the Believe 6kHz is way beyond that level. 

Overall bright-neutral-bit-shouty.
-good: strings and acoustic instruments except cymbals
-bad: female vocals because of edgy treble


----------



## Dsnuts

Vladimir 198 said:


> If I hadn't listened to Blon BL-03, I would have been impressed. - (For lovers of cheap bass and muddy sound - quite acceptable. If you listen to metal and pop music - an ideal choice, IMHO.)
> But I was comparing spring2 to nx7 and the other in context. And I never called them ideal or a model. It's nothing?
> By the way, if, for example, you say that the MT1 is an excellent headphone, I won't even argue. I'll just know what you are listening to, in what quality, and how to relate to your grades. And that's all. And that's okay. An excellent indicator of preferences, which is why I remembered about it. Why are you? You wanted to hurt me?    I do not care. I am rather amused by your judgments. Good luck. Continue circus.



Just for you Vlad. Comparo against the GK10



Spring 2 is a nice sounding cheaper tribrid which share some similarities to the GK10 but using some dynamics for bass and both using some piezos for trebles. 

The difference in the two is that Spring 2 uses a BA for mids and the GK10 uses a graphene 7mm dynamic for mids. Sound balancing between these two monitors are similar in that both portray good fundamental balancing to their tunings. Here is where things gets interesting if you want a bit of an upgrade to your Spring 2 for a more accurate timbre you of all people need to get a GK10. As good as the BA implementation is for the spring 2 I would put the upper hand on how natural and timbrally accurate the GK10 mids sound. It actually sounds a bit more dimensional than the Spring 2. Spring 2 has a touch more upper treble emphasis vs the GK10 otherwise the trebles are almost a wash showing identical emphasis/ presence and quality. 

Bass is where these are clearly different. Unfortunately the bass of the Spring 2 is a bit like how moondrop did their Blessing 2 in that it is utilizing a large 13mm dynamic. It has proper presence and impact but sounds a bit soft in the presentation not as defined as I would like especially for sub bass. That was my only real nit pick about the Spring 2 presentation. BQEYZ chose a standard dynamic to do bass. 

Titanium plated bass, though GK10 is using a much smaller 8mm dome bass dynamic. Bass is speedier, tighter, has a bit more authority vs the Springs 2 bass and sub bass texture is ideal on a titanium plated bass end. 

I am a fan of the Spring 2 myself. It gives a nice little insight to higher end earphones but the one aspect I had to knock down a rating for was due to the bass end of them. GK10 does not have a soft bass. I suppose if your not into your bass music this aspect wont matter much but I listen to just about everything and bass is very important to how I hear my music. In any case I don't consider the GK10 a downgrade even though it is 1/3rd the cost. They sound like side grades if anything there are aspects of the GK10 that does one better than the Spring 2 and not the other way around. The Spring 2 sound a bit more snappier in the mids with a touch more clarity due to having more treble emphasis. GK10 has more weight to its sound and mids sounds more lush and musical.  

Where the Spring 2 beats out on the GK10 would be its nice metal build.


----------



## tgx78

illumidata said:


> Agreed. Believe's bass actually sounds a lot more like the way his GK10s graph.





my measurement of the KBEAR believe


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dsnuts, thanks. What source are you listening from? Spring2 bass suits me perfectly. Almost  And in terms of density and speed, when I started using link2. But the high frequencies are not enough for me. I would prefer to hear them more extended and distinct. But overall a balanced and natural sound. This is very important for me, because I mainly listen to jazz, guitar and piano. And naturalness is the first in my assessment of the sound.
https://deezer.page.link/u7nHenL3NFxfYyjL9

You made me doubt again .... And thanks for that too.


----------



## Dsnuts

I went back n forth on my Shanling M6 pro with a SPC cable on the GK10. If I use my Mix cable with silver in it GK10 sounds even closer to the Spring 2 in presentation.

I know a lot of folks that see some hype on a cheap phone will think they couldn't possibly be that good. The GK10 is not your standard cheapo phone. I am certain more folks will chime in, in due time.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

tgx78 said:


> my measurement of the KBEAR believe


This is exactly what I hear in KBEAR Believe: Harman-ish sound with slightly rolled-off subbass, slightly shouty at 3kHz, and excellent speed of the drivers.

The shoutyness disappears with DX300 + AMP12.


----------



## Strifeff7

Vladimir 198 said:


> Dsnuts, thanks. What source are you listening from? Spring2 bass suits me perfectly. Almost  And in terms of density and speed, when I started using link2. But the high frequencies are not enough for me. I would prefer to hear them more extended and distinct. But overall a balanced and natural sound. This is very important for me, because I mainly listen to jazz, guitar and piano. And naturalness is the first in my assessment of the sound.
> https://deezer.page.link/u7nHenL3NFxfYyjL9
> 
> You made me doubt again .... And thanks for that too.


the Endgame for this kind of music is
Unique Melody 3DT,


----------



## Strifeff7

Vladimir 198 said:


> Dsnuts, thanks. What source are you listening from? Spring2 bass suits me perfectly. Almost  And in terms of density and speed, when I started using link2. But the high frequencies are not enough for me. I would prefer to hear them more extended and distinct. But overall a balanced and natural sound. This is very important for me, because I mainly listen to jazz, guitar and piano. And naturalness is the first in my assessment of the sound.
> https://deezer.page.link/u7nHenL3NFxfYyjL9
> 
> You made me doubt again .... And thanks for that too.



I have some music recommendation for you,

I hope you like it,


----------



## audio123 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I went back n forth on my Shanling M6 pro with a SPC cable on the GK10. If I use my Mix cable with silver in it GK10 sounds even closer to the Spring 2 in presentation.
> 
> I know a lot of folks that see some hype on a cheap phone will think they couldn't possibly be that good. The GK10 is not your standard cheapo phone. I am certain more folks will chime in, in due time.


Agreed. I own IEMs/cables that cost more than 3000 USD & got to say the GK10 is a must buy. Probably will get the blue variant too for collection. What a bargain for its price. Folks must be thinking why I own high end gears yet interested in this under 50 USD IEM. All I can say is the GK10 is revolutionary. Naysayers like PhonoPhi will probably say I am shilling but look at my previous recommendations, most of them went on to become benchmark IEMs. I have the experience and track record to recommend gears. The GK10 gets my approval.


----------



## paulwasabii

tgx78 said:


> my measurement of the KBEAR believe


Thanks. I certainly didn't mean it as a backhanded swipe at his graph. His is different than mine which is different than yours. I just happened to be familiar with the Believe graph as I had questioned my own graph at the time.


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 25, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> Thanks. I certainly didn't mean it as a backhanded swipe at his graph. His is different than mine which is different than yours. I just happened to be familiar with the Believe graph as I had questioned my own graph at the time.


Yes same here. Just wanted to provide another data point.

Also I want to stress that when you measure the DD IEM, it is crucial to check if their vents are not obstructed.
NM2+ for example has a vent on concha side and when it sits flush to you skin and gets a little air flow, it straight becomes a bass cannon.


----------



## Dsnuts

I know a lot of attention has been given to the GK10 for good reason but that don't take away how much I like the SG-01.
Weekend reader about the SG-01.



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-sg-01.25307/


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Agreed. I own IEMs/cables that cost more than 3000 USD & got to say the GK10 is a must buy. Probably will get the blue variant too for collection. What a bargain for its price. Folks must be thinking why I own high end gears yet interested in this under 50 USD IEM. All I can say is the GK10 is revolutionary. Naysayers like PhonoPhi will probably say I am shilling but look at my previous recommendations, most of them went on to become benchmark IEMs. I have the experience and track record to recommend gears. The GK10 gets my approval.


@audio123 don’t say that, I don’t want to buy another iem 🤣


----------



## ian91

tgx78 said:


> Yes same here. Just wanted to provide another data point.



This is what we need more of! Data points, it's always helpful, even if they differ.


----------



## trumpethead

activatorfly said:


> Later of course...at the moment though...I NEVER want to take them off !! .....srsly - they're that GOOD !!!
> 
> 
> Do they need burn in ???...no not at all..like having a party in your head...amazing 3D stage...I'm buying another pair ASAP...iems of the year....you betcha!!...this or indeed any other year...a PHENOMENON is born !!!



May I ask what tips you are using?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Xinlisupreme said:


> @audio123 don’t say that, I don’t want to buy another iem 🤣


I’d drop soundpeats gamer no.1 to that.

A merely $32 TWS IEM, 2x6mm DD, looks nothing special and the title “Gamer” makes an impression it’s not audiophile target supremacy, not really, I’m experiencing better poaitional accuracy than both MEST MKII or RSV😂  Resolution and others are just average DD, but it’s got supreme and penultimate poaitional coherence😭😭 Why $32 USD TWS can beat TOTLs😱


----------



## activatorfly

trumpethead said:


> May I ask what tips you are using?


No worries trumpethead....to keep costs down, whilst echoing the GK10 ethos....I invariably use Reversed KZ Starline silicone eartips - extremely cheap & provide a perfect seal.
Because your turning silicon inside out - the surface texture is very grippy


----------



## paulwasabii

activatorfly said:


> No worries trumpethead....to keep costs down, whilst echoing the GK10 ethos....I invariably use Reversed KZ Starline silicone eartips - extremely cheap & provide a perfect seal.
> Because your turning silicon inside out - the surface texture is very grippy



Plus I keep one set normal for smaller bore and one set flipped for wider bore. They are cheap enough to buy a few sets to have on hand


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 25, 2021)

There use to be a vendor on ebay that sold 20 pairs of starline tips for $1.  I ended up getting 40 pairs due to them messing up on my initial order. Probably cost them more money to ship them than what little money they made.

You can do that tip mod with just about any earphones tips. All those tips you don't use that come with your earphones. Try them inversed. You might be surprised.

This vendor sells 16 pairs for less than $5.00 not bad deal. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...xp_id=c6585346-14c4-4302-b116-b261c7c82cdb-43

You can buy 3 pairs of the size you need for less than a dollar here.  Shipping cost $1.67 to ship it via snail mail but worth owning some of these for the inverse mod. Some of the better tips you can use for your earphones inversed. Better than Xelastecs Imo. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...exp_id=789090c0-9e81-48b4-a1e8-8e3eec62262d-2


----------



## paulwasabii

Dsnuts said:


> There use to be a vendor on ebay that sold 20 pairs of starline tips for $1.  I ended up getting 40 pairs due to them messing up on my initial order. Probably cost them more money to ship them than what little money they made.
> 
> You can do that tip mod with just about any earphones tips. All those tips you don't use that come with your earphones. Try them inversed. You might be surprised.
> 
> ...


Same, bought the 20 pairs from eBay and kept asking them when they were going to re-stock.  Drone parts and KZ tips


----------



## paulwasabii

Boarding the GK10 hype train. I had noticed it was on Hifigo's Amazon US site where I can utilize some points and return if necessary but wasn't sure when it would ship.  I believe she meant it would be in stock on their main store this week and Amazon US.  Here is what they said

Hello Paul,

It's available on this week and you can also purchase from our amazon store. Because we won't sell it from our websire later. 

Here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B099K92JQP/wired+earbuds/


----------



## activatorfly

"People make the WOLD go round !!"


----------



## mndless

paulwasabii said:


> Boarding the GK10 hype train. I had noticed it was on Hifigo's Amazon US site where I can utilize some points and return if necessary but wasn't sure when it would ship.  I believe she meant it would be in stock on their main store this week and Amazon US.  Here is what they said
> 
> Hello Paul,
> 
> ...


The Amazon listing did mention that it was expected to ship out in 6 to 10 days from the date of ordering. Hopefully mine won't take too long to arrive, as the hype train is a bit overwhelming, so I'm quite curious how they'll actually sound.


----------



## paulwasabii

mndless said:


> The Amazon listing did mention that it was expected to ship out in 6 to 10 days from the date of ordering. Hopefully mine won't take too long to arrive, as the hype train is a bit overwhelming, so I'm quite curious how they'll actually sound.


On Facebook they mentioned the Hifigo stock arrives on Thursday. Ofc can't find the post now.  But yeah I think 6-10 is going to be right.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 26, 2021)

mndless said:


> The Amazon listing did mention that it was expected to ship out in 6 to 10 days from the date of ordering. Hopefully mine won't take too long to arrive, as the hype train is a bit overwhelming, so I'm quite curious how they'll actually sound.


After receiving my set two days ago, I took a break from listening to them yesterday - in order to take a fresh listen when I hit the sack. This enabled me to listen specifically to their stage. (I agree the hype train can be overwhelming) alas this set will reward you in so many ways. I continue to be amazed by what I'm hearing tbh. The 3D spherical holophonic imaging, layering, & separation of instruments, and female vocals are exceptional. Plenty of "air" so everything feels "live". Micro details are stunning - no matter how busy the track, you're always able to pick out and follow the minutiae of micro details - making binaural soundscapes / soundtracks an absolute joy! Authenticity of percussion, bass & sub bass are at next level! And as the mid range is so well presented - the timbre of jazz, classical instrumentation etc is perfection per(sonic)fied !! Hence - the GK10 are an absolute blast!...I also love their shells - very light, they perfectly align with your ears tragus (- providing an ideal seal.) So all in all, GEEK WOLD have hit this release totl'y outta the park !! - for which they deserve a great deal of Kudos, many, many times over !!


----------



## ian91

It's great that we now have an official graph. 

Agree with all of the statements above,  it keeps impressing me. Having said that I do want to advise caution, I hope the number of lemons is low and unit variation is minimal.


----------



## activatorfly

ian91 said:


> It's great that we now have an official graph.
> 
> Agree with all of the statements above,  it keeps impressing me. Having said that I do want to advise caution, I hope the number of lemons is low and unit variation is minimal.


I totally agree!....btw how do your gorgeous looking Oriolus Isabellae sound Ian ?


----------



## ian91

activatorfly said:


> I totally agree!....btw how do your gorgeous looking Oriolus Isabellae sound Ian ?



As beautiful as they look! My go to set for acoustic and vocals.


----------



## jmwant

A single DD IEM by Vento Conductor
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/vento...i-single-dd-iem-from-a-reputed-japanese-brand


----------



## activatorfly

ian91 said:


> As beautiful as they look! My go to set for acoustic and vocals.


Isabela Oriole O Oriolus Isabellae...more commonly known as: the most beautiful bird in the WOLD !! haha!


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 26, 2021)

GS Audio GD3B 


Spoiler









































And, i dont think that here is Sonion Driver bcz no info on balanced drivers, maybe cheap e-audio balanced armature drivers


----------



## ZAXon 7

Mr.HiAudio said:


> GS Audio GD3B
> 
> 
> Spoiler


can't wait for your opinion


----------



## ehjie




----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 26, 2021)

*GS Ausio GD3B* as a whole turned out to be quite successful even with their minor flaws. the first thing you notice when listening is fast, accurate and weighty bass. somewhat reminiscent of the armature bass but less speed. The frequency shift is slightly shifted, they are light-hearted. the upper mid frequencies are saturated with vocals, it sounds lively and energetic, in general, the entire mid-frequency component is from 1 kHz and above. the high frequencies are a little damped, but in general they are there and will not bother your brain. these headphones are not top killers, but they gravitate very strongly towards to BGVP DH3.

the headphones turned out to be very good, by the way they have a printed on DD shell on a 3D printer. 

Also i now buy GT4 model for test.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Sometimes a review is not straightforward as the product is really specific. This is the case today, with DH80 from Hidizs being a really specific DAC/AMP module to pair with their AP80 DAPs... Still, it has nice sonics, friendly pricing, and is quite versatile, so it was really nice covering it in one my usual fun videos!! 

I invite you to take a look and learn more about this cradle-looking DAC/AMP made for fun!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Simple version






Standard version (cable is from Effect Audio)


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 26, 2021)

Geek Wold GK10

Mine are in my ears right now, about three hours now. Going to give them time for Brain Burn-In and Empirical Burn-In. Very initial noticings.....Piezo tweeters are already excellent, really well implemented and are crystal clear. I like that immediately. Trying to really spread the tracks. All I Need, Radiohead is a good test of treble as is The Old Triangle, Bert Jansch. Riverside, Agnes Obel female vocal, Ornette Coleman, Tears Inside. Dounia, Rokia Traore, Dunya Salam, Baaba Maal. Drum skins on Ear to There, Rajat Dholakia/Rhydun. Sub-Bass on The Dark Night, Hans Zimmer about 3.20 onwards is about right. Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2Pac, mid-bass, is slightly starting to open up with some slam, as the DD's get some exercise.
I now need time to really let the drivers do their thing. I have a Tri Through 4.4 cable, L Spiral Dots and listening to Tidal (UAPP) on my HiBy R5. I will use the Shozy Form 1.1 (similar price) and the LZ A7 (similar driver set) to assess.


----------



## Strifeff7

dharmasteve said:


> Geek Wold GK10
> 
> Mine are in my ears right now, about three hours now. Going to give them time for Brain Burn-In and Empirical Burn-In. Very initial noticings.....Piezo tweeters are already excellent, really well implemented and are crystal clear. I like that immediately. Trying to really spread the tracks. All I Need, Radiohead is a good test of treble as is The Old Triangle, Bert Jansch. Riverside, Agnes Obel vocal, Ornette Coleman, Tears Inside. Dounia, Rokia Traore, Dunya Salam, Baaba Maal. Drum skins on Ear to There, Rajat Dholakia/Rhydun. Sub-Bass on The Dark Night, Hans Zimmer about 3.20 onwards is about right. Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2Pac, mid-bass, is slightly starting to open up with some slam, as the DD's get some exercise.
> I now need time to really let the drivers do their thing. I have a Tri Through 4.4 cable, L Spiral Dots and listening to Tidal (UAPP) on my HiBy R5. I will use the Shozy Form 1.1 (similar price) and the LZ A7 (similar driver set) to assess.


Waiting for a comparisons,
enjoy, 👍


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> Geek Wold GK10
> 
> Mine are in my ears right now, about three hours now. Going to give them time for Brain Burn-In and Empirical Burn-In. Very initial noticings.....Piezo tweeters are already excellent, really well implemented and are crystal clear. I like that immediately. Trying to really spread the tracks. All I Need, Radiohead is a good test of treble as is The Old Triangle, Bert Jansch. Riverside, Agnes Obel vocal, Ornette Coleman, Tears Inside. Dounia, Rokia Traore, Dunya Salam, Baaba Maal. Drum skins on Ear to There, Rajat Dholakia/Rhydun. Sub-Bass on The Dark Night, Hans Zimmer about 3.20 onwards is about right. Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2Pac, mid-bass, is slightly starting to open up with some slam, as the DD's get some exercise.
> I now need time to really let the drivers do their thing. I have a Tri Through 4.4 cable, L Spiral Dots and listening to Tidal (UAPP) on my HiBy R5. I will use the Shozy Form 1.1 (similar price) and the LZ A7 (similar driver set) to assess.


Tempting!


----------



## activatorfly

Strifeff7 said:


> Waiting for a comparisons,
> enjoy, 👍


Comparisons could be problematic imafo!...Welcome to My WOLD !!


----------



## activatorfly

ChrisOc said:


> Tempting!


Within Temptation: "Wold" of Make Believe​


----------



## ChrisOc

activatorfly said:


> Within Temptation: "Wold" of Make Believe​


I was bellowing, "Temptation Be Damned"!.......

Then, I gave in to Temptation!

Now, I am screaming,  "Wold" Be Damned"!........

Until I hear them sing their merry tunes.....

Another joins the "Wold"!


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 26, 2021)

OOTB, I like what I hear and I don't hear mid bass bloating to the mids. Very energetic set of IEMs I'd say. It has a great synergy and coherence. Mids are nice for both male and female vocals, lush.



I don't agree with BGGAR's graph for the bass part. However, I agree with his graph when it comes to treble because there's a peak at 10khz definitely, causing slight sibilance.

Piezos do their job well and it's really airy, ultra high ends come with good resolution.

The cable and accessories are bad. I immediately hear the difference when I change the cable to a third party one.



These guys sounds different with every cable and set of tips. So, definitely try them with different options.



The soundstage is good with a well distribution on three dimensions. Different cables effect the depth of it. Some makes it deeper with narrowing the width. The timbre is good and overall tonality is done well considering that these guys using 4 actual different type of drivers.

They don't need amping amd sound fine with every device I used. I don't even hear any hiss from my dx160's 3.5mm. Not even with high impedance...





I'd say one thing. This is not bu..s...! These headphones definitely hits well above its price range. It can easily compete with the ones above 100$. For example, I'd take GK10 over Bqeyz Summer. Mids are great with GK10. GK10 is not that harsh in the treble part. Bass is better on Summer, but, I'll give some time to burning the GK10 and see how it goes as the Summer is already above 100 hours.

Comparing to LZ A7, well they're definitely not in the same class. LZ A7 excels over the GK10 in every aspect, maybe the bass is not that strong on A7. However, switching from GK10 to A7 doesn't reveal a day&night difference, I don't hear 5-6 times price jump. So, I understand what Dsnuts meant.

Folks, let me say that I'm surprised and more hopeful at the the same time that a set worth of 45$ can deliver that SQ. These sets can be end game for some having difficulties buying an IEM even over 50$ price level...


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're a fan of good-sounding IEMs with a pocket-friendly price, simple design, and both straight-down and over-the-ear wearing style, then Tita from OElements or Optimisation Elements is a really good choice! 

They got a warm sound, tons of detail, and plenty resolution for the price, plus, you can fine tune them using the multiple shells included in the package!! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nts-oelements-tita-iems-ba-snap-and-snap.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ehjie said:


>


The shell looks identical to KBEar Believe, probably the company used the same ODM. I never heard about that company in Japan though, although HiFiGo description says as if it's a big name in Japan.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 26, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> I was bellowing, "Temptation Be Damned"!.......
> 
> Then, I gave in to Temptation!
> 
> ...


We Can Be Heroes!" (just for £32).....In order that she can shoot Sylar as he is about to explode: resulting from his naysayer arrogance in the form of a HBB FR graph - In totl ignorance of the new mantra : "Geeks have now indeed: Inherited the Wold" !!

...Hiro came from the future to warn Peter that he must save The Cheerleader, TC :
"Save the Cheerleader, save the WOLD" !!


----------



## ehjie

AmericanSpirit said:


> The shell looks identical to KBEar Believe, probably the company used the same ODM. I never heard about that company in Japan though, although HiFiGo description says as if it's a big name in Japan.



there's a (Celestic) Rikka version too...


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehjie said:


> there's a (Celestic) Rikka version too...


Link?


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> Link?


Daruma Audio Jp


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehjie said:


> Daruma Audio Jp


Got shocked when I saw the price.





Then noticed that it seems to include 4 iems.










https://daruma-audio.co.jp/i/VC_T-1000_Ver_Maki


----------



## trumpethead

activatorfly said:


> No worries trumpethead....to keep costs down, whilst echoing the GK10 ethos....I invariably use Reversed KZ Starline silicone eartips - extremely cheap & provide a perfect seal.
> Because your turning silicon inside out - the surface texture is very grippy



Thanks  I've got a bunch already reversed just waiting for a home!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ehjie said:


> there's a (Celestic) Rikka version too...


That looks better☺️


----------



## Nimweth

Some details about the Fiio FD3:
Flagship-level DLC diamond diaphragm
Front acoustic prism
Semi-open acoustic design
Interchangeable sound tubes
2.5D film coating glass faceplate
Quality swappable cable


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Got shocked when I saw the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With taxes and shipping it's damn expensive for a blind buy.


----------



## ehjie

AmericanSpirit said:


> That looks better☺️


I believe that, too on top of being a collectible due to its limited run...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 26, 2021)

Here we go GK10!

OOTB the dynamic drivers are still bit dull, will burn in for a while, but the treble is already good enough to tell high resolving capability😳
it’s heart shape? maybe “ace of spades”♠️











-very nicely tuned tonal balance
-highly resolving and dynamic
-no signs of harshness
-wider diffusion field
-dry side of the tonality, a bit like moondrop’s VDSF tuning with gentle bass floor like KBEar Lark’s
-sounds like Monarch with less sub-bass boost, pretty smooth overall, I may say bright-neutral with added upper treble spices 8k-10khz for diffusion field illustration, also it reminds me of ER2XR with less mid elevation and bit higher bass floor

A-class IEM with sub$50 quote is a shocking disruption😂 Mini-Monarch it is, actually it got better sound stage.

I can already tell only IEMs on the list below that can trade blows are Modded Aria and properly source matched AST

Will report back details on GK10 thread, and compare it to
-KZ ZSN PRO/ ZAX /AST / ZAS(incoming)
-CCA CSN & Moondrop Aria

I can tell this IEM is a great hit👍 Thanks @Dsnuts !


----------



## ehjie

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> With taxes and shipping it's damn expensive for a blind buy.


Better wait for a normal batch production unit review if it's worth it...


----------



## ChrisOc

activatorfly said:


> We Can Be Heroes!" (just for £32).....In order that she can shoot Sylar as he is about to explode: resulting from his naysayer arrogance in the form of a HBB FR graph - In totl ignorance of the new mantra : "Geeks have now: Inherited the Wold" !!
> 
> ...Hiro came from the future to warn Peter that he must save The Cheerleader, TC :
> "Save the Cheerleader, save the WOLD" !!


Me? Hero? Underpants over tights?😳

Cape or no cape, banish the thought, lest it induce unsuspecting folk to heave up their supper!🤣


----------



## ian91

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here we go GK10!
> 
> OOTB the dynamic drivers are still bit dull, will burn in for a while, but the treble is already good enough to tell high resolving capability😳
> 
> ...



The DD's definitely warm up over time. They're smooth, resolving, pack a respectable punch etc and don't unbalance the tuning.


----------



## laleeee

dharmasteve said:


> Geek Wold GK10
> 
> Mine are in my ears right now, about three hours now. Going to give them time for Brain Burn-In and Empirical Burn-In. Very initial noticings.....Piezo tweeters are already excellent, really well implemented and are crystal clear. I like that immediately. Trying to really spread the tracks. All I Need, Radiohead is a good test of treble as is The Old Triangle, Bert Jansch. Riverside, Agnes Obel female vocal, Ornette Coleman, Tears Inside. Dounia, Rokia Traore, Dunya Salam, Baaba Maal. Drum skins on Ear to There, Rajat Dholakia/Rhydun. Sub-Bass on The Dark Night, Hans Zimmer about 3.20 onwards is about right. Ambitionz Az A Ridah, 2Pac, mid-bass, is slightly starting to open up with some slam, as the DD's get some exercise.
> I now need time to really let the drivers do their thing. I have a Tri Through 4.4 cable, L Spiral Dots and listening to Tidal (UAPP) on my HiBy R5. I will use the Shozy Form 1.1 (similar price) and the LZ A7 (similar driver set) to assess.


Better than the BGVP NS9 ?


----------



## ehjie

Dobrescu George said:


> If you're a fan of good-sounding IEMs with a pocket-friendly price, simple design, and both straight-down and over-the-ear wearing style, then Tita from OElements or Optimisation Elements is a really good choice!
> 
> They got a warm sound, tons of detail, and plenty resolution for the price, plus, you can fine tune them using the multiple shells included in the package!!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nts-oelements-tita-iems-ba-snap-and-snap.html



All my adapters are made by them (OE). 
Quality's very decent for me...


----------



## ehjie

ChrisOc said:


> Me? Hero? Underpants over tights?😳
> 
> Cape or no cape, banish the thought, lest it induce unsuspecting folk _to heave up their supper_!🤣


lol...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 26, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here we go GK10!
> 
> OOTB the dynamic drivers are still bit dull, will burn in for a while, but the treble is already good enough to tell high resolving capability😳
> it’s heart shape? maybe “ace of spades”♠️
> ...


OK, DD drivers already warmed up after 2hours of listening session.

I started to feel it is irrelevant to compare with class B and C IEMs, the only Class A is AST and Modded Aria. Maybe I will add Mangird Tea, Blessing2 and Dusk, CCZ Plume and Monarch to the comparisons.

GK10 is so far IEM of the 2021 for :
#1 in Price-to-value performance
#1 in Unexpected surprise


----------



## dharmasteve

laleeee said:


> Better than the BGVP NS9 ?


Very different, the GK10 has much more treble extension, less bass impact. BGVP NS9 has a bigger stage, and has more bass and is more analogue and darker, but the GK10 has way more clarity and is more nuanced, without being bright. As you know I like the BGVP NS9 a lot, but I think for about £35.00 the GK10 is simply amazing. To me they are very different sounding so a direct comparison is not possible.


----------



## laleeee (Jul 26, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> Very different, the GK10 has much more treble extension, less bass impact. BGVP NS9 has a bigger stage, and has more bass and is more analogue and darker, but the GK10 has way more clarity and is more nuanced, without being bright. As you know I like the BGVP NS9 a lot, but I think for about £35.00 the GK10 is simply amazing. To me they are very different sounding so a direct comparison is not possible.


❌


----------



## dharmasteve

laleeee said:


> I asked you directly, because I know, you're the biggest and Only fan of the NS9 in the whole wide Wold  You're the reason that lot of people's bought this sonic disaster


How kind of you.


----------



## activatorfly

dharmasteve said:


> Very different, the GK10 has much more treble extension, less bass impact. BGVP NS9 has a bigger stage, and has more bass and is more analogue and darker, but the GK10 has way more clarity and is more nuanced, without being bright. As you know I like the BGVP NS9 a lot, but I think for about £35.00 the GK10 is simply amazing. To me they are very different sounding so a direct comparison is not possible.


Agenda 2030: The New Wold Order !!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The GK10's RED came in today. I've been listening OOTB. As of this moment? AIR AIR AIR! One of the airiest earphones I've ever heard. Very mature sounding for a cheapo. Side by side against the DQ6, they have similar detail retrieval, but the overall presentation is more "upscale" than the DQ6, and the bass is noticeably more punchy and present than the DQ6. Excellent timbre and extension without being sizzly or siblilant. More observations to come....but right out the gate? This is a $49.00 earphone that plays in the $300 arena. EASILY. Looking forward to burn in.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The GK10's RED came in today. I've been listening OOTB. As of this moment? AIR AIR AIR! One of the airiest earphones I've ever heard. Very mature sounding for a cheapo. Side by side against the DQ6, they have similar detail retrieval, but the overall presentation is more "upscale" than the DQ6, and the bass is noticeably more punchy and present than the DQ6. Excellent timbre and extension without being sizzly or siblilant. More observations to come....but right out the gate? This is a $49.00 earphone that plays in the $300 arena. EASILY. Looking forward to burn in.


Well I'm so glad you finally received them. Post burn-in I'm sure they'll provide endless hours of audio JOY! (and fulfil our quest to achieve budget high-end !!)
I'm uber pumped that the Geeks - hit a bullseye in every department....& thus can be crowned the GREAT (audiophile gods) leveler of the WOLD !!!


----------



## activatorfly

ian91 said:


> It's great that we now have an official graph.
> 
> Agree with all of the statements above,  it keeps impressing me. Having said that I do want to advise caution, I hope the number of lemons is low and unit variation is minimal.


Ears as per usual are the best unofficial graph.....I agree I hope Geeks maintain constant quality control - my gut instinct is they'll hit high levels of two heart bliss!


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 26, 2021)

In all seriousness. You guys that got them please post on the GK10 thread cuz that is what it is for. I am certain there are readers on there that are deciding if they want to get on the train.  Not that I am gonna kick you outta here but I am sure others here don't need to read more hype. They seen enough of that from me so adding fuel to the fire is not gonna help.

Not to tempt folks that haven't even thought about getting a break through earphone at $45 or something but I am sure these guys don't need to keep seeing folks gush about a $45 earphone.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The GK10 remind me a TON of the Sennheiser IE300, but without that annoying overblown bass. The highs are very similar. This is a very well tuned treble. I think that's the secret to these? It's the tuning. These are tuned like something that's in the $300 range and above, vs the stridency you see in earphones sub $50. Hell, in what you hear in earphones in the sub $100 range. The sound image is controlled, mature, and upscale. No wonder @Dsnuts, @audio123, and @activatorfly like these. These are better than the DQ6, IE100 pro, Dunu EST112, and the NX7 mk III. These play in a different level, and i'm pretty sure will become my favorite go to every day listen? Still early, and I haven't tried them out with metal yet, or on my Sony player, but that's coming, and so far so good. They are better than those mentioned OOTB. No doubt.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

One last observation on the GK10 for a bit...I prefer silver cable to pure copper. The silver just adds a bit more resolution to the treble, while copper warms up the sound a bit too much for my liking. Bassheads and people who enjoy a thicker sound will want to use pure copper cable, but i'm sticking with the silver cable.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 26, 2021)

For our Geekwold GK10 consumers here, how is the timbral accuracy on this set?

I've tried a few piezo driver sets before and almost all of them had some issues with the timbre at the frequencies handled by the piezo drivers. When compared to single DD sets that is.
I think it is mostly a physics issue as the piezos tend to be very airy and have fast transients, sometimes being so fast that the decay and naturalness of acoustic instruments is a bit unnatural. But the piezos bring more air and better technicalities to the table, so I guess there's pros and cons among the different driver types.


----------



## activatorfly

.....hype train alert: " WOLD WAR FREE "  !!


----------



## Dsnuts

Not too much different from how they are implemented on the BQEYZ Spring 2 a bit smoother sounding actually. Spring 2 has a touch more upper treble emphasis but similar in tone and ability. They remind me of what EST drivers do. It is tuned really well and while upper treble notes sound a bit thinner but is clearly defined at the same time. It is resolving and airy, blended well with the lower treble. It is tuned masterfully especially after burn in.

There is a reason why these sound higher end than your average budget fi. They were tuned by a person that tunes much much higher end earphones. Let me put it that way. These almost sound like an experiment that went right. Lol. Worth getting a set if you ask current owners.


----------



## activatorfly

baskingshark said:


> For our Geekwold GK10 consumers here, how is the timbral accuracy on this set?
> 
> I've tried a few piezo driver sets before and almost all of them had some issues with the timbre at the frequencies handled by the piezo drivers. When compared to single DD sets that is.
> I think it is mostly a physics issue as the piezos tend to be very airy and have fast transients, sometimes being so fast that the decay and naturalness of acoustic instruments is a bit unnatural. But the piezos bring more air and better technicalities to the table, so I guess there's pros and cons among the different driver types.


Quite simple utterly sublime...there's perceptibly no fast decay whatsoever! These piezos are next level: handle everything with no hint of splashy percussion etc...Brass, Strings, Piano, Guitar, Drums, Bass, are all incredibly well rendered. So much so that authenticity and timber are absolutely faultless, plus instrument layering & separation are seamlessly dealt with by GK's cross over circuitry magnificently......( I think you get the picture - I'm a huge fan.....)
It's a small "Wold" - until you try to paint it ! haha !!


----------



## activatorfly

Dsnuts said:


> In all seriousness. You guys that got them please post on the GK10 thread cuz that is what it is for. I am certain there are readers on there that are deciding if they want to get on the train.  Not that I am gonna kick you outta here but I am sure others here don't need to read more hype. They seen enough of that from me so adding fuel to the fire is not gonna help.
> 
> Not to tempt folks that haven't even thought about getting a break through earphone at $45 or something but I am sure these guys don't need to keep seeing folks gush about a $45 earphone.


Point taken - I'll try to redirect my enthusiasm via the GK10 thread in future,....Cheers Ds !


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The GK10 remind me a TON of the Sennheiser IE300, but without that annoying overblown bass. The highs are very similar. This is a very well tuned treble. I think that's the secret to these? It's the tuning. These are tuned like something that's in the $300 range and above, vs the stridency you see in earphones sub $50. Hell, in what you hear in earphones in the sub $100 range. The sound image is controlled, mature, and upscale. No wonder @Dsnuts, @audio123, and @activatorfly like these. These are better than the DQ6, IE100 pro, Dunu EST112, and the NX7 mk III. These play in a different level, and i'm pretty sure will become my favorite go to every day listen? Still early, and I haven't tried them out with metal yet, or on my Sony player, but that's coming, and so far so good. They are better than those mentioned OOTB. No doubt.


The GK10 is a must buy. Period.


----------



## ce3eoa

AmericanSpirit said:


> Any post burn-in Lofty compared to Believe impressions? I’m not really a fan of Believe tuning(too V) and interested in Lofty.


I received my Lofty’s yesterday, without burning them, I liked them more than the Believe, and they are easer to drive, I didn’t like the feel and comfort of the stock cable, so I am using them with a KBear Rhythm cable I had at hand.

The Lofty although heavy, feel very comfortable


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Yes. the highs are very reminiscent of EST highs. They sound like a cross between the MT300 and EST112 highs, while not as extended, the tonality and timbre are very similar, but with more air. Greater air and smoother more controlled response than the MT300 & EST112, but with slightly less resolution, but that might just be because they are a tad more reserved, but not rolled off.


----------



## mndless

Nimweth said:


> Some details about the Fiio FD3:
> Flagship-level DLC diamond diaphragm
> Front acoustic prism
> Semi-open acoustic design
> ...


If the graphs come out promising, I may have to invest in a set. I've been trying to find another set of similar size to my CCA CKX so I can sleep in them, but it's quite a challenge to find any that are both small and durable and don't sound cheap. The Rose Mini series was looking promising, but apparently they aren't particularly durable with their current shell design, so they immediately left my list after that. A real shame. Hopefully these are a better option and I certainly wouldn't mind adding a quality single DD to my collection.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My opinion is that the GK10 are not giant killers, and aren't revelatory as far as overall sound go, but are definitely in contention for best under $100 earphone on the market. They very well might be the most refined under $100 earphone to ever exist that i've heard. THAT I'VE HEARD. Giant killers? no. A best of candidate? ABSOLUTELY. These are $300 earphones posing as $49 earphones. That's the best way I can put it, and they are all-arounders because they handle pretty much any genre you throw at them with aplomb. They handle heavy metal (black, thrash, death, and progressive as well as they do jazz, funk, r&b and hip hop) and other fast passage genres quite easily, while providing a measure of refinement I only find with my higher priced earphones (aka Senn IE800 and UETF10). Whoever tuned these is a tricky jack. I think he's trying to make money in a quantity over parts quality type move, and as DS mentioned, he succeeded. Ooops. Good for us. Good for him.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 27, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The GK10 remind me a TON of the Sennheiser IE300, but without that annoying overblown bass. The highs are very similar. This is a very well tuned treble. I think that's the secret to these? It's the tuning. These are tuned like something that's in the $300 range and above, vs the stridency you see in earphones sub $50. Hell, in what you hear in earphones in the sub $100 range. The sound image is controlled, mature, and upscale. No wonder @Dsnuts, @audio123, and @activatorfly like these. These are better than the DQ6, IE100 pro, Dunu EST112, and the NX7 mk III. These play in a different level, and i'm pretty sure will become my favorite go to every day listen? Still early, and I haven't tried them out with metal yet, or on my Sony player, but that's coming, and so far so good. They are better than those mentioned OOTB. No doubt.


The only thing overblown about the Geeks is the "Hype" haha!....In one fell swoop, imafo the Tens have fulfilled all those years of paying ones' dues...bigtime! The necessity to spend big bucks now has been reduced massively! After I'd collected 50+ earbuds, I became disillusioned with the hobby & realised that iems were where it was really at. I knew it would be an arduous trek - to try to seek out high-end gear, for a budget price. The GK10 for me have made the trajectory of that journey...completely worthwhile! I wholeheartedly agree with Ds & FreeWheelin - that these beauties go way beyond the signature of NX7 Mk3 & Apesonic Rain etc. Love is indeed in the "Air"


----------



## ZAXon 7

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The GK10's RED came in today. I've been listening OOTB. As of this moment? AIR AIR AIR! One of the airiest earphones I've ever heard. Very mature sounding for a cheapo. Side by side against the DQ6, they have similar detail retrieval, but the overall presentation is more "upscale" than the DQ6, and the bass is noticeably more punchy and present than the DQ6. Excellent timbre and extension without being sizzly or siblilant. More observations to come....but right out the gate? This is a $49.00 earphone that plays in the $300 arena. EASILY. Looking forward to burn in.


maybe a comparison with dunu est112 ?


----------



## Strifeff7

Needs a comparison for the GK10,
Bass vs FH3,
Mids vs Aria,
Treble vs ???,


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://crinacle.com/2021/07/27/the-best-500-tribrids-oracle-excalibur-variations-est112-ej07m/


----------



## Q Mass

My Geek Wold GK10 arrived, and I'll post in their thread, but just wanted to say that mine are NOT bloaty in the bass at all, and the repro' of cymbals, claps and other high pitch percussive sounds do not suffer from the unconvincing presentation that I experience with the NX7 pro (this is only my second piezo equipped set, and I feared that they might just be a technology that I don't like, thankfully that's not the case).
These sound very good right OOTB.
Oh, the 'blue' I ordered are an orange/green mix, not that I care myself as these are the ugliest iem shells I own (they fit great though), and no fancy faceplate will rescue them from the ugly stick now.

More over on the GK10 thread....


----------



## Xinlisupreme

*NG audio Hercules *

 After NG Audio has launched a number of headphones that are highly respected by enthusiasts, such as NG12, Chronos, EURUS and KHAOS, with years of accumulation of R&D technology in professional headphones, this time it decided to challenge itself and pioneered the use of BA + PLANAR + EST hybrid technology. 
Naturally linking the 3 types of units, vigorously creating miracles, and playing infinite possibilities!

*NG Audio Heracles HKD $6,999*


 Heracles, the most famous hero in the Greek hunting myth.  Representatives who dare to challenge the tradition, break through the shackles, and say no to the old times.  NG uses him to name a new generation of in-ear headphones, which also expresses NG Audio's determination and confidence to continue to challenge itself and try new things.

Heracles uses a 3-way design:

 The low frequency adopts the sound loud custom BA low frequency unit.  Combined with NG Audio I.P.R.V (Integrated pressure relief valves) integrated pressure relief technology, it balances the air pressure in the ear, cavity and outside, and increases the low frequency density and flexibility.  At the same time, it effectively avoids the defects of dry sound and obvious boundary feeling of the  unit;

 The intermediate frequency has adopted a breakthrough 10mm flat panel (planar) unit with a double-sided magnetic structure independently developed by NG Audio, which highlights the excellent intermediate frequency characteristics of the flat panel unit. 

The sound is delicate and the details are outstanding, taking into account the dual requirements of analysis and musicality.

 The high frequency uses 2 customized acoustic electrostatic high frequency units to provide high-density and soft and beautiful high frequency, combined with the delicate and soft expression of the mid-frequency of the flat unit, which makes people shine.

 The integration of traditional craftsmanship and modern technology

 The appearance is made of a transparent black cavity made of German DETAX resin, with a specially-tuned dark blue mica panel, which is stable and deep.

 The overall sound style is calm and majestic, the vocals are gentle and beautiful, and the instrumental performance is excellent.

*Heracles specifications*:

 Unit: 5 units divided by 3 Headphone unit distribution:

2 mid and low frequency (BA), 1 mid and high frequency (PM), 2 high frequency (EST)
 3-way crossover design

Headphone cable: 0.78 2pin 8-core copper plated silver, 2.5mm balanced, 4.4mm balanced, 3.5mm single-ended plug is optional

 Impedance: 14Ω1Khz

 Sensitivity: 100db SPL@1mW

 Sound insulation effect: 26db(CM)

 Frequency response: 5-70khz


----------



## audio123 (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't quite understand why some people want to know how GK10 compares to more expensive IEMs. The GK10 is only 45.9 USD and for example, I will take it over the Starfield (110 USD) all day everyday.

It is without a doubt the #1 IEM in its price bracket. So good to the extent that I am going to get my 2nd set with a different color variant. Given its price and performance, it is a no brainer. Everyone needs a GK10 in the collection. Although I have TOTL flagship IEMs, I am still going to get a 2nd set of GK10 which proves how good it is. The value is unreal. Simply sensational. Period.


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> I don't quite understand why some people want to know how GK10 compares to more expensive IEMs. The GK10 is only 45.9 USD and for example, I will take it over the Starfield (110 USD) all day everyday.
> 
> It is without a doubt the #1 IEM in its price bracket. So good to the extent that I am going to get my 2nd set with a different color variant. Given its price and performance, it is a no brainer. Everyone needs a GK10 in the collection. Period.



Can someone compare it to the Trailli? Im thorn which one to get.

On a serious note, its 45$. If its cheap for your wallet, get it and get your own conclusions. If its too much, wait for more reviews or comparitions with upcoming IEMs.

People need to stop trying to compare apples and oranges lol


----------



## audio123 (Jul 27, 2021)

nymz said:


> Can someone compare it to the Trailli? Im thorn which one to get.
> 
> On a serious note, its 45$. If its cheap for your wallet, get it and get your own conclusions. If its too much, wait for more reviews or comparitions with upcoming IEMs.
> 
> People need to stop trying to compare apples and oranges lol


Precisely. You nailed it. People are expecting a 45.9 USD IEM to challenge IEMs that cost X times more and this shows that they already know the value of the GK10. On a serious note, it is just under 50 USD which is an absolute bargain. I don't normally praise an IEM to this extent but for what the GK10 can do at this price, it is *REVOLUTIONARY*. I started this hobby more than a decade ago and I have never come across such an IEM with insane price to performance until the GK10. Naysayers will probably say I am shilling and I will ask them to name me a better IEM than the GK10 at this price point which they probably can't.


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> Precisely. You nailed it. People are expecting a 45.9 USD IEM to challenge IEMs that cost X times more and this shows that they already know the value of the GK10. On a serious note, it is just under 50 USD which is an absolute bargain. I don't normally praise an IEM to this extent but for what the GK10 can do at this price, it is *REVOLUTIONARY*. I started this hobby more than a decade ago and I have never come across such an IEM with insane price to performance until the GK10.



Well I only started around April/May so I know s*ht about gear. But Im trying to learn as much as I can. And seeing something so ahead of time and revolutionary for the price is a must.

Unfortunely, comon sense doesnt have express shipping, it seems


----------



## audio123 (Jul 27, 2021)

nymz said:


> Well I only started around April/May so I know s*ht about gear. But Im trying to learn as much as I can. And seeing something so ahead of time and revolutionary for the price is a must.
> 
> Unfortunely, comon sense doesnt have express shipping, it seems


Haha good on you and this is probably just the start. Let's make this clear to everyone: The GK10 is not a giant killer and it is definitely not challenging IEMs that cost >500 USD. Perhaps the maximum price it can challenge up to is 300 USD which is a slight stretch but realistic. However, it is only 45.9 USD, let that sink in.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> For our Geekwold GK10 consumers here, how is the timbral accuracy on this set?
> 
> I've tried a few piezo driver sets before and almost all of them had some issues with the timbre at the frequencies handled by the piezo drivers. When compared to single DD sets that is.
> I think it is mostly a physics issue as the piezos tend to be very airy and have fast transients, sometimes being so fast that the decay and naturalness of acoustic instruments is a bit unnatural. But the piezos bring more air and better technicalities to the table, so I guess there's pros and cons among the different driver types.


I'm also curious about this. Will let you know when set arrives. But mostly, I think the timbre would not be as natural as a DD like say Heart Mirror is my assumption.


----------



## pfloyd

audio123 said:


> Precisely. You nailed it. People are expecting a 45.9 USD IEM to challenge IEMs that cost X times more and this shows that they already know the value of the GK10. On a serious note, it is just under 50 USD which is an absolute bargain. I don't normally praise an IEM to this extent but for what the GK10 can do at this price, it is *REVOLUTIONARY*. I started this hobby more than a decade ago and I have never come across such an IEM with insane price to performance until the GK10. Naysayers will probably say I am shilling and I will ask them to name me a better IEM than the GK10 at this price point which they probably can't.


Will you guys quit, I’m having enough trouble curtailing my excitement for these, (just kidding, I love the excitement). As one who will likely never get to hear any summit-fi stuff, I’m hoping these Geeks might give a glimpse of what I may be missing. You guys with that experience certainly give credence to the possibility that the Geeks might provide such a glimpse, however little it may be. As one who has appreciated “giant killers” like the Koss porta-pro for years, I have to chance it. Now, to wait at the door like a panting dog until they come 🐶


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 27, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Precisely. You nailed it. People are expecting a 45.9 USD IEM to challenge IEMs that cost X times more and this shows that they already know the value of the GK10. On a serious note, it is just under 50 USD which is an absolute bargain. I don't normally praise an IEM to this extent but for what the GK10 can do at this price, it is *REVOLUTIONARY*. I started this hobby more than a decade ago and I have never come across such an IEM with insane price to performance until the GK10. Naysayers will probably say I am shilling and I will ask them to name me a better IEM than the GK10 at this price point which they probably can't.


I certainly did not expect this.  Not at all. I am a big skeptic about miracles. Earlier they wrote that the sound in headphones costs 200 or even 300 dollars.
And we are just surprised, and we are waiting for who will name the amount higher  And we are trying to understand - where are compliments and wow-effect, and where is reality and real value.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Precisely. You nailed it. People are expecting a 45.9 USD IEM to challenge IEMs that cost X times more and this shows that they already know the value of the GK10. On a serious note, it is just under 50 USD which is an absolute bargain. I don't normally praise an IEM to this extent but for what the GK10 can do at this price, it is *REVOLUTIONARY*. I started this hobby more than a decade ago and I have never come across such an IEM with insane price to performance until the GK10. Naysayers will probably say I am shilling and I will ask them to name me a better IEM than the GK10 at this price point which they probably can't.


I bet can sound better than Mangird Tea for sure🤣
Anyway I bet can compete with IT01x, FD5 or many chi-fi 100-300$, maybe not all but many


----------



## audio123

pfloyd said:


> Will you guys quit, I’m having enough trouble curtailing my excitement for these, (just kidding, I love the excitement). As one who will likely never get to hear any summit-fi stuff, I’m hoping these Geeks might give a glimpse of what I may be missing. You guys with that experience certainly give credence to the possibility that the Geeks might provide such a glimpse, however little it may be. As one who has appreciated “giant killers” like the Koss porta-pro for years, I have to chance it. Now, to wait at the door like a panting dog until they come 🐶





Vladimir 198 said:


> I certainly did not expect this.  Not at all. I am a big skeptic about miracles. Earlier they wrote that the sound in headphones costs 200 or even 300 dollars.
> And we are just surprised, and we are waiting for who will name the amount higher





Xinlisupreme said:


> I bet can sound better than Mangird Tea for sure🤣
> Anyway I bet can compete with IT01x, FD5 or many chi-fi 100-300$, maybe not all but many


I only speak the truth.


----------



## ian91 (Jul 27, 2021)

@baskingshark 



Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I'm also curious about this. Will let you know when set arrives. But mostly, I think the timbre would not be as natural as a DD like say Heart Mirror is my assumption.



Initially treble transients were sharp and slightly brittle, atleast to my ear, with burn in the piezos have settled, smoothing to something akin to what I remember of EST treble.  I also appreciate treble smoothing with tip rolling so that's another option to alter presentation slightly. Overall I am very pleased with their timbre now (it was already more than acceptable OOTB). Instruments sound as they should as does their attack and decay.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> I certainly did not expect this.  Not at all. I am a big skeptic about miracles. Earlier they wrote that the sound in headphones costs 200 or even 300 dollars.
> And we are just surprised, and we are waiting for who will name the amount higher  And we are trying to understand - where are compliments and wow-effect, and where is reality and real value.


It's human tendency to get overexcited when they get a good deal/product. And then to boost the feel good factor such comparisons pop up. Some are true some not so. It all depends on how one perceives things. Many just create a hype for their new toy as the best thing ever made and then dump in the shelf. One has to take a calculated risk when purchasing IEMs basis hype. Because in Chi-fi land there's a new hype train every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

nymz said:


> Well I only started around April/May so I know s*ht about gear. But Im trying to learn as much as I can. And seeing something so ahead of time and revolutionary for the price is a must.
> 
> Unfortunely, comon sense doesnt have express shipping, it seems


Will you compare GK10 with Tea (I had) and Fd5?
I’m pretty sure it can’t compete with Land.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 27, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge, About new toys - very accurate, in my opinion. Sometimes I think I'm the only one buying a listening instrument.  And all around, some - a toy, some - jewelry, who collects a collection. I feel boring and flawed. 
I especially like the photos of the headphones. Like a photo of cute cats.
- Look how handsome!!!
- Bro, are you going to listen to it or put it under glass???


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> Barusu Lamperouge, About new toys - very accurate, in my opinion. Sometimes I think I'm the only one buying a listening instrument.  And all around, some - a toy, some - jewelry, who collects a collection. I feel boring and flawed.


Different strokes for different folks! That's all I can say.


----------



## Q Mass

A request for comparison between a dirt cheap iem and a totl is perfectly OK in my book. The query isn't necessarily for the iem's in question to be EQUATED, just compared, to give perspective.

I can't equate a moped to a school bus, but I can COMPARE them:
Moped - great for short trips around town if you're on a tight budget, on your own and avoiding highways. Can work for the school run if you have one child and live near the school.

School bus - less good around town, but kills for the school run.

I think that's what most are asking for, rather than expecting us to declare totl's redundant due to the new Blon-killer.
That's the way I see it anyway, apples CAN be compared to oranges, it doesn't give as clear a picture as the much easier comparison between a Granny Smith and a Cox's Pippin, but if we make it clear what the big differences are it'll give some of the big picture sought by the person asking.

Unrelated: instrument timbre seems really quite well reproduced to me, can't complain at all, but I'm not listening ATM, just burning.


----------



## InvisibleInk

pfloyd said:


> Now, to wait at the door like a panting dog until they come 🐶


----------



## nymz

Xinlisupreme said:


> Will you compare GK10 with Tea (I had) and Fd5?
> I’m pretty sure it can’t compete with Land.



I can compare with Teas and FH3. Sold my FD5. But I wont have GK10 for 2weeks or more. Havent even ordered yet.

Keep in mind I love the Teas. If I find GK10 even close to them, ill kiss @Dsnuts


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Do you prefer Tea over Land?


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 27, 2021)

nymz said:


> I can compare with Teas and FH3. Sold my FD5. But I wont have GK10 for 2weeks or more. Havent even ordered yet.
> 
> Keep in mind I love the Teas. If I find GK10 even close to them, ill kiss @Dsnuts


Hey now. This show is rated PG.

Like I mentioned before I have nothing to do with these. This is what happens when you put a very capable tuner using scrap parts from the housing to drivers and tune them the best way possible and charge peanuts for it.

I have always wondered what would happen if you tuned cheaper stuff like a higher end earphone. But then it goes beyond that. They was able to get the drivers to mesh really well on it.


----------



## nymz

Xinlisupreme said:


> Do you prefer Tea over Land?



Short answer: yes, think so.

Real answer: I'm on vacation with limited access to gear and time (and silence). I received the lands one week ago (my first tribid) and since then they've been burning 24/7 on my dap.
Given all this circunstances, I havent A/B them. Couldnt even find the perfect tips for Lands yet! (my gf keeps teasing me with this) 

Teas are warm balanced with a very relaxed treble (maybe even dark) and sub bass focus while the Lands are energetic all over the place. It's hard for me to draw conclusions about different gear with diferent frequency responses without A/Bing. Bass and treble I prefer the lands (120 switches), mids im not sure yet.

Teas where my first IEM love, and punch above their price tag. Even considered the xenns up but I think its not for me. Sold FD5 to get them and FH3 dont attract me enough. 

For me they are 100% complementary and not substitutes. We also need to keep in mind lands costed me double and have ESTs (that arent full burned yet).


----------



## nymz

Dsnuts said:


> Hey now. This show is rated PG.
> 
> Like I mentioned before I have nothing to do with these. This is what happens when you put a very capable tuner using scrap parts from the housing to drivers and tune them the best way possible and charge peanuts for it.
> 
> I have always wondered what would happen if you tuned cheaper stuff like a higher end earphone. But then it goes beyond that. They was able to get the drivers to mesh really well on it.



Yeah, sure. But you set a hype train on fire and made it move. For the better or the worse, you drove it!


----------



## Dsnuts

There is nothing wrong with a healthy hype train. As long as the product is dope.

The real difference between this one vs others I have seen is that this one, everyone can afford. Who don't like that.


----------



## nymz

Dsnuts said:


> There is nothing wrong with a healthy hype train. As long as the product is dope.
> 
> The real difference between this one vs others I have seen is that this one, everyone can afford. Who don't like that.



I love that, for sure!! And so does my wallet


----------



## Dsnuts

In other news. I will have a Spring and Summer Sho down 





Reecho Spring/ Summer vs
BQEYZ Spring 2/ Summer 

Got word I will be getting the BQEYZ Summer. Will be interesting to compare the seasons vs each other.


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 27, 2021)

For those of you using the reverse KZ Starline silicone tip mod with the GK10's...try snipping > 3mm off the length of the inner column - it improves the seal bigtime & expands the tip opening bore much wider = win win !!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Haha good on you and this is probably just the start. Let's make this clear to everyone: The GK10 is not a giant killer and it is definitely not challenging IEMs that cost >500 USD. Perhaps the maximum price it can challenge up to is 300 USD which is a slight stretch but realistic. However, it is only 45.9 USD, let that sink in.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

As I wind down my observations of the GK10, i've noticed it plays differently with different players. Not as WOW using the Hiby's, but POPPIN' using the Sony's. The synergy between these and the Sony's are BOOM SHAKA LAKA! Better to my ears than the Hiby or Fiio. Haven't tried them yet with my iphone 12, but I will. I'm just being lazy.


----------



## tkddans

Moondrop Aria? More like…ariyaaas
















Sorry I couldn’t help myself. These just came in and My out of box impression has me going “this is great. Wait….do I have to compare to Starfield and Legacy in my ears again? Because this could be better for my enjoyment than either of the two. My ranks might need to change..”


So here I am, writing this on my phone as I’m listening to my reference playlist off of said phone.

My first thought is immediately that these sound like they took the thump and warmth of the legacy and combined it with the higher mid forwardness of the Starfield, with none of the sibilance or shoutyness.

Novelty effect here though. So take this all with a grain of salt, as with any out of box impression 

This one is getting an impression video, and on a fast track for a possible review with sound demo (to appear on channel blah blah blah).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

posted GK10@24hrs observation: disruptive IEM it is, the only issue for me is the fit, so I had to use my “bad fit IEM solution” CP360.


----------



## bhazard

My GK10 came in. It's better than the Aria. More refined... and cost less.
I still think the Aria is excellent, but there is a clear difference in SQ ootb with the GK10. Need much more time to enjoy these.
KZ and CCA will need to make some big changes if they want to compete in the future, because both Moondrop and Geek Wold have far surpassed them in quality and value now.


----------



## earmonger

Has anyone figured out why Geek Wold chose its English name?


----------



## G777

bhazard said:


> My GK10 came in. It's better than the Aria. More refined... and cost less.
> I still think the Aria is excellent, but there is a clear difference in SQ ootb with the GK10. Need much more time to enjoy these.
> KZ and CCA will need to make some big changes if they want to compete in the future, because both Moondrop and Geek Wold have far surpassed them in quality and value now.


It's better than the Aria? 😯


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

G777 said:


> It's better than the Aria? 😯


It's better than my KXXS, so i'll assume it's better than the Aria, and if bhazard said so, then i'm betting it is.


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.


I'll be happy if it can outperform my modded CCA CKX. I just don't want to need to mod these to tame the treble to a point I can enjoy them. But guess what'll happen if it's too shouty or stabby? It's getting some tuning filters and foam. I'm holding out hope for now, just waiting for it to ship from HiFiGo.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> In other news. I will have a Spring and Summer Sho down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be exciting, since the Reecho Spring/Summer have quite different driver configs from each other. I'm not sure what the differences are in the driver bill for the BQEYZ Summer from their Spring 2. Personally, I prefer the shell design of the Reecho Summer over just about everything else mostly for the color and shape. It seems relatively compact.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mndless said:


> I'll be happy if it can outperform my modded CCA CKX. I just don't want to need to mod these to tame the treble to a point I can enjoy them. But guess what'll happen if it's too shouty or stabby? It's getting some tuning filters and foam. I'm holding out hope for now, just waiting for it to ship from HiFiGo.


Shouty treble these do not have. These are a very refined treble. Very controlled. Extended but refined. That's what separates the GK10 from the other cheapos, and @bhazard just mentioned it, is the refinement. When I play them side by side with the DQ6 or CST, it's apparent those are very splashy in comparison.


----------



## mndless

pfloyd said:


> Will you guys quit, I’m having enough trouble curtailing my excitement for these, (just kidding, I love the excitement). As one who will likely never get to hear any summit-fi stuff, I’m hoping these Geeks might give a glimpse of what I may be missing. You guys with that experience certainly give credence to the possibility that the Geeks might provide such a glimpse, however little it may be. As one who has appreciated “giant killers” like the Koss porta-pro for years, I have to chance it. Now, to wait at the door like a panting dog until they come 🐶


I'll see if I can do some A/B listening between the GK10 and my friend's NanNa 2.0. They're not _exactly _summit-fi by pricing, but they are expensive and very nicely tuned, so it's probably a worthwhile experiment. The challenge is that there are plenty of sets that are 70% of the way to the NanNa 2.0, but getting that last 30% is where things get quite expensive. I'm looking forward to seeing how they stack up given what their graphs look like. I'm hoping they sound quite different than the graphs might indicate. Given they've got three different drivers with varying listening impacts compared to how the measuring transducer picks them up, this certainly does seem possible.


----------



## ian91

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Shouty treble these do not have. These are a very refined treble. Very controlled. Extended but refined. That's what separates the GK10 from the other cheapos, and @bhazard just mentioned it, is the refinement. When I play them side by side with the DQ6 or CST, it's apparent those are very splashy in comparison.



Only gets better with time too!


----------



## mndless

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Shouty treble these do not have. These are a very refined treble. Very controlled. Extended but refined. That's what separates the GK10 from the other cheapos, and @bhazard just mentioned it, is the refinement. When I play them side by side with the DQ6 or CST, it's apparent those are very splashy in comparison.


I hope that's the case, given how unfortunately sensitive I am to such things. I'm really hoping that 10kHz spike in the graph is just some anomaly in the measurement, because it might try to murder my ears. As the old proverb goes: the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Speculating based on other people's experiences is fun and all, but you really need to experience it yourself to truly understand.


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> There is nothing wrong with a healthy hype train. As long as the product is dope.
> 
> The real difference between this one vs others I have seen is that this one, everyone can afford. Who don't like that.


Surely a hype train is so called if the item is not worthy. It is not hype if it is truly awesome!


----------



## ian91

Nimweth said:


> Surely a hype train is so called if the item is not worthy. It is not hype if it is truly awesome!



I thought this too, initially. It now seems any degree of excitement around a new product is considered 'hype' and when more than 2 people agree it becomes a 'train' . I'm really not here for the hype train experience. I just enjoy talking about IEMs that bring me joy.


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> Surely a hype train is so called if the item is not worthy. It is not hype if it is truly awesome!



also, this is the Discovery Thread after all, where new things are found and are bound to be compared to older stuffs, so it's natural to have people excited about their new findings and hype it a bit

it's better know all the new hype and then be selective than not knowing any new gears at all


----------



## audio123

*"This post is only for those who believe in cables. If you do not believe in cables, please skip the post. Thank you."*
Just paired the GK10 with the PW 1960 2 Wire. I know this is a 999 USD cable but it's ridiculous how an IEM at this price can scale with high end cables. Having already experienced using high end cables with many budget IEMs, I must say the GK10 is phenomenal. The 1960 helps to improve the overall sound with a quieter back ground, more defined bass, clearer midrange and better treble control. The soundstage is more enveloping. Until the GK10, I have never tried a budget IEM that can scale so much with high end cables. Just brilliant.


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> *"This post is only for those who believe in cables. If you do not believe in cables, please skip the post. Thank you."*
> Just paired the GK10 with the PW 1960 2 Wire. I know this is a 999 USD cable but it's ridiculous how an IEM at this price can scale with high end cables. Having already experienced using high end cables with many budget IEMs, I must say the GK10 is phenomenal. The 1960 helps to improve the overall sound with a quieter back ground, more defined bass, clearer midrange and better treble control. The soundstage is more enveloping. Until the GK10, I have never tried a budget IEM that can scale so much with high end cables. Just brilliant.



Love the looks on that cable (yeah Im that guy that likes to match cable looks to IEM).

That red plate tho... Cant stand it 😂


----------



## mndless

Seems like Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews is actually getting a set of IEMs made to his specs. He mentions a price point of around $50 and a FR related to the BLON BL03. I'm curious to see what they end up priced at and where all you can get them once he can make them available for purchase. I wanted to link the post, but mobile is being unkind to my attempts, so you'll have to settle for a screen cap:




They do look quite pretty and fairly compact overall. If he actually manages to price them at $50, I'll buy a set.


----------



## ian91

mndless said:


> Seems like Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews is actually getting a set of IEMs made to his specs. He mentions a price point of around $50 and a FR related to the BLON BL03. I'm curious to see what they end up priced at and where all you can get them once he can make them available for purchase. I wanted to link the post, but mobile is being unkind to my attempts, so you'll have to settle for a screen cap:
> 
> 
> They do look quite pretty and fairly compact overall. If he actually manages to price them at $50, I'll buy a set.



Pretty sure the price is set at $49.99 as he said. Will likely be Linsoul only. If it's a more responsive driver with better transient control than the 03 but with same timbre I'll probably buy it. Currently feel spoilt with the GK10 and with the Isabellae filling the single DD niche I'm not sure I need another.


----------



## nymz

His set is about to go live in the next couple of hours/days. Its called Mele. For people that want to see Mele in hand, heres a 2min vid where in the end he shows it!

https://twitter.com/HawaiibadboyB/status/1420205715499540480?s=19

Im stocked for this one since ive never heard the blons but I wanted to. 

Also photo of the golden plate:


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mndless said:


> Seems like Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews is actually getting a set of IEMs made to his specs. He mentions a price point of around $50 and a FR related to the BLON BL03. I'm curious to see what they end up priced at and where all you can get them once he can make them available for purchase. I wanted to link the post, but mobile is being unkind to my attempts, so you'll have to settle for a screen cap:
> 
> 
> They do look quite pretty and fairly compact overall. If he actually manages to price them at $50, I'll buy a set.


Sub $50 DD market is pretty competitive where Blon BL03 doesn't even feature in most people's recommendations. It's now dominated by DQ6, Heart Mirror, SSP, T2+ etc. Even if they're like Blons I don't think 49.99 is a reasonable price for a single DD unless it's truly and genuinely out of this world.

This feels like encore of KBEAR Diamond which was created using similar principles. Hopefully, that's not the case and this one is genuinely good and has a successful run.


----------



## Strifeff7

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sub $50 DD market is pretty competitive where Blon BL03 doesn't even feature in most people's recommendations. It's now dominated by DQ6, Heart Mirror, SSP, T2+ etc. Even if they're like Blons I don't think 49.99 is a reasonable price for a single DD unless it's truly and genuinely out of this world.
> 
> This feels like encore of KBEAR Diamond which was created using similar principles. Hopefully, that's not the case and this one is genuinely good and has a successful run.


Yeah,
the sad thing is he cannot discuss it here,
someone else have to create the thread and generate some expossure,


----------



## audio123

ian91 said:


> Pretty sure the price is set at $49.99 as he said. Will likely be Linsoul only. If it's a more responsive driver with better transient control than the 03 but with same timbre I'll probably buy it. Currently feel spoilt with the GK10 and with the Isabellae filling the single DD niche I'm not sure I need another.


You sure need another, this is just how it works in this hobby. 

Last time, when I first ventured into hybrid IEMs, I thought FLC8S can fill the hybrid niche but I was so wrong and got the Fidue A91 Sirius afterwards.


----------



## ian91

audio123 said:


> You sure need another, this is just how it works in this hobby.
> 
> Last time, when I first ventured into hybrid IEMs, I thought FLC8S can fill the hybrid niche but I was so wrong and got the Fidue A91 Sirius afterwards.



Given that Isa likely has a brighter overall tuning than what the Mele will have...maybe you're right...we'll see, there may just be room yet.


----------



## audio123

ian91 said:


> Given that Isa likely has a brighter overall tuning than what the Mele will have...maybe you're right...we'll see, there may just be room yet.


This hobby has no end.


----------



## ian91

Strifeff7 said:


> Yeah,
> the sad thing is he cannot discuss it here,
> someone else have to create the thread and generate some expossure,



I don't think we need to worry about exposure. Good or bad they will be discussed here and with a platform of 30k+ subscribers he has the traction to make it a success even if it's not groundbreaking.


----------



## nymz

ian91 said:


> I don't think we need to worry about exposure. Good or bad they will be discussed here and with a platform of 30k+ subscribers he has the traction to make it a success even if it's not groundbreaking.



Exactly. And for the good or the worse, they are a pair that is fully tuned by a well known reviewer for 50 bucks. He also chose the shell and driver type. Cable and boxing were chosen for him.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 28, 2021)

audio123 said:


> *"This post is only for those who believe in cables. If you do not believe in cables, please skip the post. Thank you."*
> Just paired the GK10 with the PW 1960 2 Wire. I know this is a 999 USD cable but it's ridiculous how an IEM at this price can scale with high end cables. Having already experienced using high end cables with many budget IEMs, I must say the GK10 is phenomenal. The 1960 helps to improve the overall sound with a quieter back ground, more defined bass, clearer midrange and better treble control. The soundstage is more enveloping. Until the GK10, I have never tried a budget IEM that can scale so much with high end cables. Just brilliant.



Audio hobby is based on science and engineering.


----------



## ian91

PhonoPhi said:


> Audio hobby is based on science and engineering.



Audio engineering may be based on science and evidence but the audio hobby is not and I'm afraid, never will be.  I'm a man of evidence by profession but have experienced subjective changes with cables that, even if placebo, enhance my enjoyment. We should all have the freedom of subjectivity and preference provided its not touted as objective truth. Hence the disclaimer before the post as a warning.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ian91 said:


> Audio engineering may be based on science and evidence but the audio hobby is not and I'm afraid, never will be.  I'm a man of evidence by profession but have experienced subjective changes with cables that, even if placebo, enhance my enjoyment. We should all have the freedom of subjectivity and preference provided its not touted as objective truth. Hence the disclaimer before the post as a warning.


Absolutely, a very valid point about "placebo".

Then $10 placebo and $1000 placebo should work the same, unless departing with extra money enhances someone's feelings 

Not surprisingly, the recepients of this extra money do work hard to try to make people believe that it should enhance someone's reputation


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 28, 2021)

Nothing Ear 1,
Invisible buds?

Why design something good looking if you can just make it disappear~~~


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Strifeff7 said:


> Nothing Ear 1,
> Invisible buds?
> 
> Why design something good looking if you can just make it disappear~~~


Because it will look like Airpods if it's visible 🤣🤣🤣 And this is from Carl Pei's company so let's hope it's OnePlus of TWS IEMs and not another exorbitantly priced mediocre.


----------



## FSTOP

mndless said:


> I hope that's the case, given how unfortunately sensitive I am to such things. I'm really hoping that 10kHz spike in the graph is just some anomaly in the measurement, because it might try to murder my ears. As the old proverb goes: the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Speculating based on other people's experiences is fun and all, but you really need to experience it yourself to truly understand.


The 9-10kHz spike is definitely there, but that's a good thing. It's what gives it that detailed resolution. In that octave, a spike doesn't have near the power (SPL) of a lower Fq though. I'm actually treble sensitive too, and can't stand spikes in the 4-6kHz range. GK10 doesn't sound harsh at all though. I'm working on a custom EQ setting (have one for all my IEMs) and it's staying pretty FLAT actually. The GK10 is just amazing in this price range.


----------



## Barndoor

The treble looks a bit exaggerated for my liking. I definitely won't buy it.


----------



## Strifeff7

FSTOP said:


> The 9-10kHz spike is definitely there, but that's a good thing. It's what gives it that detailed resolution. In that octave, a spike doesn't have near the power (SPL) of a lower Fq though. I'm actually treble sensitive too, and can't stand spikes in the 4-6kHz range. GK10 doesn't sound harsh at all though. I'm working on a custom EQ setting (have one for all my IEMs) and it's staying pretty FLAT actually. The GK10 is just amazing in this price range.


Agreed,
hey, I also sensitive to 4k-6k spikes,
but the odd thing is my current iem have a huuuge~~~ 6k spike,
but it doesn't bother me at all,

I wonder if spikes behave differently on a different driver configuration?


----------



## OklahKekW




----------



## nymz (Jul 28, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Agreed,
> hey, I also sensitive to 4k-6k spikes,
> but the odd thing is my current iem have a huuuge~~~ 6k spike,
> but it doesn't bother me at all,
> ...



I think so. I cant stand fd5 treble very well but with the bigger spikes on land's ests im more than fine!


----------



## FSTOP

Absolutely, each driver can have a different level of approach. Impedance can affect it too at different Fq's. Its one reason i love ribbon tweeters in my speaker builds, they have a lot of air and sparkle without any harshness, generally (if well implemented with the x/o).


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

mndless said:


> Seems like Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews is actually getting a set of IEMs made to his specs. He mentions a price point of around $50 and a FR related to the BLON BL03. I'm curious to see what they end up priced at and where all you can get them once he can make them available for purchase. I wanted to link the post, but mobile is being unkind to my attempts, so you'll have to settle for a screen cap:
> 
> 
> They do look quite pretty and fairly compact overall. If he actually manages to price them at $50, I'll buy a set.


this reviewer is very strange, it is impossible to understand in the video what the headphones look like, he would have hung a camera in the far corner of the apartment. He says some kind of garbage, I personally do not understand what he mumbles. Hmm, I also do reviews where you can see every detail of the earphone, apparently I need to shoot from the Nokia 3310 camera, sorry, facepalm


----------



## nymz

Mr.HiAudio said:


> this reviewer is very strange, it is impossible to understand in the video what the headphones look like, he would have hung a camera in the far corner of the apartment. He says some kind of garbage, I personally do not understand what he mumbles. Hmm, I also do reviews where you can see every detail of the earphone, apparently I need to shoot from the Nokia 3310 camera, sorry, facepalm



I understand your point, but thats a bit rude. 

He does his unboxes/closer looks on his Tweeter account, generaly.

You don't have to like someone or agree with an opinion/review. I can't fully agree everytime with every reviwer. But you don't need to be rude. Specially to a colegue...


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 28, 2021)

nymz said:


> I understand your point, but thats a bit rude.
> 
> He does his unboxes/closer looks on his Tweeter account, generaly.
> 
> You don't have to like someone or agree with an opinion/review. I can't fully agree everytime with every reviwer. But you don't need to be rude. Specially to a colegue...


I didn't want to sound rude, it's just that when I want to watch the review, I get nothing from it: neither a distinct appearance nor a generalized answer in sound. 

TWITTER a little blocked in my country haha 
(Can watch post, cant watch a video)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Mr.HiAudio said:


> TWITTER a little blocked in my country haha


You’re not missing much.


----------



## Strifeff7

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I didn't want to sound rude, it's just that when I want to watch the review, I get nothing from it: neither a distinct appearance nor a generalized answer in sound.
> 
> TWITTER a little blocked in my country haha
> (Can watch post, cant watch a video)


You don't need twitter in your life,
trust me, you gain nothing with twitter,
but you will lose a lot,


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Strifeff7 said:


> You don't need twitter in your life,
> trust me, you gain nothing with twitter,
> but you will lose a lot,


The only benefit of having Twitter is micro-local news that is not easily available on news portals. Else it is the most toxic SM of all. People are just vile to each other there!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> The only benefit of having Twitter is micro-local news that is not easily available on news portals. Else it is the most toxic SM of all. People are just vile to each other there!


It makes me very sad whenever I click a link that goes there.


----------



## darkgod5

PhonoPhi said:


> Absolutely, a very valid point about "placebo".
> 
> Then $10 placebo and $1000 placebo should work the same, unless departing with extra money enhances someone's feelings
> 
> Not surprisingly, the recepients of this extra money do work hard to try to make people believe that it should enhance someone's reputation



You joke but this is actually a very well studied and documented psychological effect! For instance:
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20171006-the-psychology-behind-spending-big


----------



## FlacFan

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> The only benefit of having Twitter is micro-local news that is not easily available on news portals. Else it is the most toxic SM of all. People are just vile to each other there!


News on Twitter? That is new to me. 

Not a discovery though, so I apologize for derailing this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My review of the NA2+ is up: NF Audio NA2+


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FlacFan said:


> News on Twitter? That is new to me.
> 
> Not a discovery though, so I apologize for derailing this thread.
> 
> Cheers.


In my country, locals usually share updates on Twitter about trains, traffic, rains etc. So it's super helpful+real time and aids in better decision-making. Hence the term micro local news, it's like folks in the surrounding suburbs sharing regular updates.


----------



## ChrisOc

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> In my country, locals usually share updates on Twitter about trains, traffic, rains etc. So it's super helpful+real time and aids in better decision-making. Hence the term micro local news, it's like folks in the surrounding suburbs sharing regular updates.


Again not audio related and not discovery but......

....that is the best use of twitter I have heard of!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Surely a hype train is so called if the item is not worthy. It is not hype if it is truly awesome!


ridiculous take. no offense. a hype train can have two outcomes. one is worthy of the hype. the other is not worthy of the hype. Lebron was a hype train out of high school. he turned out to be worthy of the hype. Kwame Brown was hyped coming out of high school. he didn't live up to the hype train. Same goes with audio gear. The GK10 are worthy of the hype. The Mofesest Trio? Not so much. The idea isn't "hype train" so they suck. That's just incredibly flawed and stupid thinking if you ask me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

With all due respect to Geek Wold GK10, I’m ordering from 3DD GeeK Wold GK3 from Penon. Hopefully it arrives in couple of weeks!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 28, 2021)

YanYin Aladdin.

This is a new company that started in 2020. Made up of industry pros that decided to start their own thing. Don't know exactly what the history of the folks that make up this company but I do know one thing. Their very first offering called the Aladdin here is gonna make some waves. 

Aladdin is comprised of 3 Knowles BAs and a 9.2mm Biocellulos diaphragm handling the bass. While the configuration is nothing new. What is new is how expertly tuned this product is. Nothing about the package jumps out at me as a premium earphone or anything special, but the sound here is incredibly mature and I can tell has some experts at the helm. For a first time product from a no named manufacturer the sound of this hybrid even out of the box has refinements that is hard to get at the price point.

Tonality is very natural, airy, technically sound, dimensional with a holography that I was not expecting , I can tell they are using two Knowles BAs for the mids here as the imaging in the mids are outstanding, I recognize this design from much higher end offerings something like the TSMR-LAND or even Volts that utilize two BAs firing off in unison to get that mids imaging, the sound is so coherent it has a smoothness borderline silky in tonality.
These remind me of a much cheaper IBasso IT07.

Balancing is superb and has a very nicely refined articulate detailed treble which can make or break a hybrid tuning.
If you have ever heard biological dynamics. AKA VSonic GR07. This particular bass end sounds organic, agile and hits deep with a top of the line texture for sub bass.

Needless to say I am very impressed. These are going to be selling I believe for less than $250. Keep an eye out for this one. Will have some more information when I get it.
Absolutely superb sounding earphones.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Dsnuts said:


> Needless to say I am very impressed. These are going to be selling I believe for less than $250. Keep an eye out for this one. Will have some more information when I get it.
> Absolutely superb sounding earphones.


Excuse me. I don't know how to write so that you understand that this is really curiosity, and not an attempt to catch you ... You describe the sound of the headphones, and then you say that you have not received them yet. You describe with someone else's words, or as possible? This is really only interest.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 28, 2021)

.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> Man I dont describe phones I dont have in my ears! Lol.
> 
> That is a pic of my porch at my house. My red porch needs a new paint job. I am the first person on this planet to listen to one, well minus the designers. I don't copy no one elses impressions.
> 
> ...


Wow nice colored SA6 you got! looking forward Aladin and SA6 comparison👍


----------



## Dsnuts

Vladimir 198 said:


> Excuse me. I don't know how to write so that you understand that this is really curiosity, and not an attempt to catch you ... You describe the sound of the headphones, and then you say that you have not received them yet. You describe with someone else's words, or as possible? This is really only interest.


Aha you didnt understand when I wrote on that impression. when I get it. I meant when I get more information on availability, specs and price. Thats what I meant by that.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> With all due respect to Geek Wold GK10, I’m ordering from 3DD GeeK Wold GK3 from Penon. Hopefully it arrives in couple of weeks!


they got a triple DD like the DQ6? @Dsnuts, were you aware of this?


----------



## Dsnuts

*Geek Wold GK3 3 Dynamic Drivers HiFi Audiophile In-ear Earphone

Description

The most beautiful sound, GK3 come for you*


Strong Dynamic & Wide soundstage
More details & High separation
*Comfortable and beautiful Geek Wold GK3*


The combination of design and ergonomics, thousands of mold data, only for the comfort wear design and the combination of workmanship & aesthetic. Numerous programs, only for the exquisite and beautiful appearance
*Exquisite is an attitude of GK3*


High quality 4 core 5N oxygen free copper wire
3U gold-plated plug which is more attention to detail
High-quality eartips with good elasticity and toughness
High-end simple and beautiful packaging of environmental protection
*Innovation is the last word*


Unique lossless three frequency division technology, by modifying the diaphragms, coils, magnets, tuned cotton and other materials, frequency division in the driver itself can be performed to divide the frequency. Avoid the resistance and capacitance of the second sound tone, the three frequency lossless connection is more natural.
*Specification*


Brand: Geek Wold
Model:GK3
Driver:3 dynamic driver
Frequency response:20H-20Khz
Impedance:8ohm
Sensitivity:102db
Cable :1.2M
$20 on Penon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jul 28, 2021)

have you heard them? I'm gonna get them, since they're only $20, and if they tuned them anywhere like the GK10, or refined the sound of the DQ6, then it's a winner at this price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Hmm don't know. They are cheap enough to boot for one. Haven't heard them so I have no idea.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Naaaah. Saw the reviews. bassy. laid back mids. not my thing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

why do tuners always think they need to make something with multiple DD bassy? The magic with the DQ6 is that it's well balanced, and the bass is fast and even punchy, but it's not bottom heavy at all. Maybe a tad...a tad bass light. Bass should be presented as it's recorded, and not artificially inflated to make them "fun". If a song is fun, it'll be fun with a balanced pair. Damn these bass heavy tuners (here's looking at you IE300).


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Jul 29, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> magic with the DQ6


O, response graph. It's like one guy said: " The mids ? - No. Didn't hear." 😁
I always remember when I see such a schedule . "Boom tyts", as I understand it. This is a very special magic


----------



## Asakurai

Borrowing some new IEMs from local seller here (yes i borrow it for few weeks)

First one, the new upcoming brand TForce Yuan Li, pop out from nowhere and releasing entry level DLC DD.
first impression: absolutely nutty for the value, gonna give full review for it later


second one revisiting UM 3DT which i don't find it's a good IEM even with high technical prowess,
for me it's kinda weird when hearing some BA timbre from 3DD config. I decide to re-visiting it again, and gonna give some time to hear the sound, might be good ? might be not either, but pretty sure it's weird and different


third one, Yanyin Technology Aladdin (1DD + 3BA), i've mentioned before about Yanyin Technology Flagship Rosemary (8BA + 1DD with 2 switch) before which is my favourite Hybrid till now, I even choose Rosemary over the hyped Mest Mk2. so how is it going for their newest lineup which target for sub $300 price range?
Actually i've heard lot of lineup from Yanyin Technology (known as Sorry Audio before) and it's definitely my fave tuner.

Simple impression for Aladdin, mini rosemary with warmer and thicker weight note, gonna miss the switch. actually in term of listening i'll choose aladdin over 3dt above, though i need more time to A/Bing between the two


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Naaaah. Saw the reviews. bassy. laid back mids. not my thing.


It’s $20(actually Penon only had red model with mic +$2), but anyway I’m getting it without any pre-inputs. A collection of small boutique’s path of tuning effort, is something I can appreciate too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Asakurai said:


> Borrowing some new IEMs from local seller here (yes i borrow it for few weeks)
> 
> First one, the new upcoming brand TForce Yuan Li, pop out from nowhere and releasing entry level DLC DD.
> first impression: absolutely nutty for the value, gonna give full review for it later
> ...


Any links of that Rosemary?
MEST MKII has superb technicalities but yes, if an instrument separation is on stake, I bet well tuned 8BA+1DD can surpass MKII.


----------



## Asakurai (Jul 29, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Any links of that Rosemary?
> MEST MKII has superb technicalities but yes, if an instrument separation is on stake, I bet well tuned 8BA+1DD can surpass MKII.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16305284

currently only taobao, just wait for few weeks, some re-seller might bring it to worldwide


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the official graph of the Aladdin. Like I said it is tuned extremely well. I was not kidding when I said these remind me of a much cheaper Ibasso IT07. Balancing is similar, treble got better extension. Lol. These things are nuts for the money. 






By the way my timing was good as they are listed for sale. Official price will be $245. Extremely competitive at this price.
https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-aladdin.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vladimir 198 said:


> O, response graph. It's like one guy said: " The mids ? - No. Didn't hear." 😁
> I always remember when I see such a schedule . "Boom tyts", as I understand it. This is a very special magic


what?


----------



## Vladimir 198

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what?


KZ DQ6


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 29, 2021)

I can recognize something that's gonna make some waves here on headfi. These are gonna make some waves here on headfi. I can tell just from open listen these are on a serious level for sonics hence I started their own thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/yanyin-discussion-thread.958874/

This is their intro product that is what is mind boggling about these. I will leave more impressions on the Yanyin thread when I get some run in time on these. The crazy thing about these. They sound this good out of  the box. These are gonna do for the $200 mid fi segment what the $45 GK10 did for the budget segment.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I can recognize something that's gonna make some waves here on headfi. These are gonna make some waves here on headfi. I can tell just from open listen these are on a serious level for sonics hence I started their own thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/yanyin-discussion-thread.958874/
> 
> This is their intro product that is what is mind boggling about these. I will leave more impressions on the Yanyin thread when I get some run in time on these. The crazy thing about these. They sound this good out of  the box. These are gonna do for the $200 mid fi segment what the $45 GK10 did for the budget segment.


Have you heard their Canon set by any chance? They're well outside of the price range where I'd look to spend myself for that driver arrangement (1DD+4BA), but I'm still curious how they're tuned. The graph does look pretty nice.

From their AE listing on the Beteran HiFi Audio Store storefront:






Based on the graphs, it looks like their treble switches actually do some real work, so that's nice.


----------



## Asakurai

mndless said:


> Have you heard their Canon set by any chance? They're well outside of the price range where I'd look to spend myself for that driver arrangement (1DD+4BA), but I'm still curious how they're tuned. The graph does look pretty nice.
> 
> From their AE listing on the Beteran HiFi Audio Store storefront:
> 
> ...


i've heard it before, it's the most v-shaped from their lineup, energetic with good clarity, while v-shaped is not really my cup of tea, but it's good one

you can read the review in chinese from this
https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/359632861


----------



## Xinlisupreme

AmericanSpirit said:


> T MKII has superb technicalities but yes, if an instrument separation is on stake, I bet well tuned 8BA+1DD


I will tell you when i'll go with Aroma Thunder (10BA+DD), right now Mest mk2 is the best iem i own.
I don't consider W6.2 because i didn't finished burnin, right now (40h) has the best mids ever heard in terms of timbre/tonality do it better than RSV also


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ridiculous take. no offense. a hype train can have two outcomes. one is worthy of the hype. the other is not worthy of the hype. Lebron was a hype train out of high school. he turned out to be worthy of the hype. Kwame Brown was hyped coming out of high school. he didn't live up to the hype train. Same goes with audio gear. The GK10 are worthy of the hype. The Mofesest Trio? Not so much. The idea isn't "hype train" so they suck. That's just incredibly flawed and stupid thinking if you ask me.


I always understood the word "hype" to indicate overexaggeration. Judging by the responses in this thread about the GK10, it would appear that all the praise is deserved. That was my meaning.


----------



## Q Mass

Nimweth said:


> I always understood the word "hype" to indicate overexaggeration. Judging by the responses in this thread about the GK10, it would appear that all the praise is deserved. That was my meaning.


'Hype' is a weird one to interpret nowadays. Despite it being a contraction of hyperbole, which has definite negative connotations, many now use it with neutral or even positive intent.
Personally I deal with this by using the whole word; hyperbole, when my intent is pejorative, and leave 'hype' for those times my meaning is neutral (or even positive).
(just my two-cents PSA for any non native English readers who are confused by the constant moving of the language goalposts, not intended as definitive by any means).


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 29, 2021)

Q Mass said:


> 'Hype' is a weird one to interpret nowadays. Despite it being a contraction of hyperbole, which has definite negative connotations, many now use it with neutral or even positive intent.
> Personally I deal with this by using the whole word; hyperbole, when my intent is pejorative, and leave 'hype' for those times my meaning is neutral (or even positive).
> (just my two-cents PSA for any non native English readers who are confused by the constant moving of the language goalposts, not intended as definitive by any means).


Yes,  it seems "hype" now also has the meaning of eager anticipation and expectation. It might then be argued that the original meaning can only be applied if the item in question does not meet that expectation and may be described as "not living up to the hype". If it does turn out to be worthy of the praise then of course it is no longer "hyped" (in the original sense). I am a bit of a stickler when it comes to the use of English, another of my dislikes is the use of the word "budget" as an adjective meaning "cheap". For me, the noun "budget" refers to the amount allocated for a particular purpose and can also be a verb in that sense. As you say, the language is constantly changing (not always for the better, I often think!).


----------



## mndless

Asakurai said:


> i've heard it before, it's the most v-shaped from their lineup, energetic with good clarity, while v-shaped is not really my cup of tea, but it's good one
> 
> you can read the review in chinese from this
> https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/359632861


Awesome to hear someone on here has had a listen to them, since they seem quite niche. Maybe if I stumble my way into some extra cash they'd be worth consideration.


----------



## mndless

Nimweth said:


> Yes,  it seems "hype" now also has the meaning of eager anticipation and expectation. It might then be argued that the original meaning can only be applied if the item in question does not meet that expectation and may be described as "not living up to the hype". If it does turn out to be worthy of the praise then of course it is no longer "hyped" (in the original sense).


It's difficult to look on hype trains in a positive light when a particular hobby is so ridiculously subjective, but popularity is a fairly good indicator that something has been received positively, so it must be doing something right. Based on the graphs, it seems like it wouldn't be suited for all music genres, but I haven't gotten mine in yet, so I can't really say, and FR graphs can lie when you're dealing with so many different driver types. Thankfully, I have loads of eartips these days to roll to my heart's content to help compensate.


----------



## Nimweth

mndless said:


> It's difficult to look on hype trains in a positive light when a particular hobby is so ridiculously subjective, but popularity is a fairly good indicator that something has been received positively, so it must be doing something right. Based on the graphs, it seems like it wouldn't be suited for all music genres, but I haven't gotten mine in yet, so I can't really say, and FR graphs can lie when you're dealing with so many different driver types. Thankfully, I have loads of eartips these days to roll to my heart's content to help compensate.


Yes, that's right. I never really take much notice of graphs as they only show amplitude and the quality of important factors like timbre,  soundstage and imaging cannot be derived from inspecting them. I have a blue GK10 coming soon so will be able to make some valid comments on its sound. It seems tips and cables make a significant difference with this particular IEM.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> By the way my timing was good as they are listed for sale. Official price will be $245. Extremely competitive at this price.
> https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-aladdin.html


This crinacle graph is of which iem, Aladdin? Can't find it in his database.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I know with all the hype on the GK10, people were going to be looking at their other stuff, but please please please dont throw your money away on the garbage that is the GK3. It is a complete waste of money....F ranked in my list and E ranked on Crinacle´s.




















mndless said:


> Have you heard their Canon set by any chance? They're well outside of the price range where I'd look to spend myself for that driver arrangement (1DD+4BA), but I'm still curious how they're tuned. The graph does look pretty nice.
> 
> From their AE listing on the Beteran HiFi Audio Store storefront:
> 
> ...


Dont think the switches do that much of a difference (as always). They havent normalized the graphs at 500/1000hz.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I know with all the hype on the GK10, people were going to be looking at their other stuff, but please please please dont throw your money away on the garbage that is the GK3. It is a complete waste of money....F ranked in my list and E ranked on Crinacle´s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team!


I got the GK3 in a mystery bag for only 5 usd. (got a bunch of garbage...)

And even at that price I felt like I threw away my money.


----------



## laleeee (Jul 29, 2021)

Dont buy the s*n*e* dt9. After 100(!) hours of burn-in they had the same annoying harsh punisher treble. Nice technicalities for the price, but totally useless for listening music.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 29, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> This crinacle graph is of which iem, Aladdin? Can't find it in his database.


Thats his graph of the IT07, again very similar in balancing to the Aladdin


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> I know with all the hype on the GK10, people were going to be looking at their other stuff, but please please please dont throw your money away on the garbage that is the GK3. It is a complete waste of money....F ranked in my list and E ranked on Crinacle´s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that steep rollercoaster will eject my ear like Russian Aircraft Catapult😂
Will verify😮‍💨


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> that steep rollercoaster will eject my ear like Russian Aircraft Catapult😂
> Will verify😮‍💨


I could show you a steeper mountain, *CCA CC1 TWS*


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/open-...ry-iems-with-dual-driver-hybrid-configuration


----------



## laleeee

Tried somebody this adapter with dongle dacs ?
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=cbd7600948a44884bb55fbbafe6e222d


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 29, 2021)

r31ya said:


> I could show you a steeper mountain, *CCA CC1 TWS*


I don't think so,
it's only have a 9db gain,
dare I say, it could be a dark warm sets,
with a high lower treble energy to get more details,

for a context, typical Moondrop tuning have a gain around 10db or so,
so this is less shouty than any moondrop,

how read this,
find the lowest point around 1khz or something,
then look to the left number, 98,
now find the highest frequency number, 107,

107 - 98 = 9db gain,

This kind of tuning is for:
- impactful bombastis bass
- Clean male vocal
- Non shouty upper mid/ female vocal,
- "Fake" details from the lower treble,

To grab a newcomer with an initial wow moment,
this sounds so good, so clean,
for a week or so,
then throw it away,


----------



## Strifeff7

Now with this graph, 75 - 57 = 18 db 😨😨😨


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> I could show you a steeper mountain, *CCA CC1 TWS*


Take a close look at dB magnitude mate..! 20dB CCA’s one uses small scale it’s gap is less than 10dB


----------



## RikudouGoku

So you guys know the method of buying the Final Audio E500/E1000 to get those awesome Type E tips right?

Well, if you are lucky, you might be able to get them even cheaper.

They are included in the iems called "iRiver ICP-AT2000" and the "iRiver ICP-AT1000".  

They are Korean iems for 13 usd!




https://www.11st.co.kr/products/1482802727


Sadly it doesnt seem like you can buy it at that price unless you are in Korea....




It (1000) is being sold on amazon japan though, but more expensive (and doesnt ship to sweden rip)...

https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/ICP-AT1000-iRiver-ICP-–-at1000-white/dp/B01GAYXBAU


(Credit goes to a guy on discord though.)


----------



## Strifeff7 (Jul 29, 2021)

deleted, wrong thread,


----------



## lushmelody

Strifeff7 said:


> I wonder what is the original OEM price for the Final E tips,
> maybe it's just around $3, and they sell it for $30,


my guess is even cheaper, less than 1 usd....


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 29, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> I wonder what is the original OEM price for the Final E tips,
> maybe it's just around $3, and they sell it for $30,


japanese local retail is 980JPY around $10USD
https://final-audio-design-directshop.com/fs/final/FI-EPE

if you are talking about cost, I bet most of ear tips are cents.

Still Final E500 is worth the price, it can be one of most reliable neutrality reference when someone is seeking an IEM journey

Here is impression notes about Final E500

I like Final VR3000 better it’s made for positional accuracy and natural sound reproduction.

Impression notes for VR3000.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> So you guys know the method of buying the Final Audio E500/E1000 to get those awesome Type E tips right?
> 
> Well, if you are lucky, you might be able to get them even cheaper.
> 
> ...


At that cost one can directly buy E1000 from Japan not much of a difference. I just don't want to deal with DHL who just scam folks in name of import duty for products way below the permissible threshold.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> japanese local retail is 980JPY around $10USD
> https://final-audio-design-directshop.com/fs/final/FI-EPE
> 
> if you are talking about cost, I bet most of ear tips are cents.


Totally. No more than ¢40 considering the scale at which they mass produce tips. The margins are humongous in eartips. Spinfits cost approximately ¢15-20 in terms of manufacturing. Rest everything is marketing spends and profits. Sigh we the gullible creatures pay OTT costs for those small moments of bliss.


----------



## lushmelody (Jul 29, 2021)

laleeee said:


> Tried somebody this adapter with dongle dacs ?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...&terminal_id=cbd7600948a44884bb55fbbafe6e222d


no more cable bending  (please, works..)


----------



## jant71

r31ya said:


> I could show you a steeper mountain, *CCA CC1 TWS*


I owned it and that is not what it sounds like. The bass side is fairly correct but it on the slightly dark and smooth side. Needed a treble and clarity boost to start sounding real nice. really just a bit thicker bass slanted fun sound. Safe but not exciting. That mountain is more a hill about half that size even after run in. Hey, maybe they lied and no armatures are in there or they were not hooked up. Sounded more like it was just the dynamic in there then some or any real treble boost from an armature.


----------



## jant71

Asakurai said:


> Borrowing some new IEMs from local seller here (yes i borrow it for few weeks)
> 
> First one, the new upcoming brand TForce Yuan Li, pop out from nowhere and releasing entry level DLC DD.
> first impression: absolutely nutty for the value, gonna give full review for it later
> ...


With the 3DT it is the cable. I like the UM stock cable on my Azla MKII cause it highlights the armature more. With a decent cable the CNT driver in the 3DT has nice treble. Not BA treble but dynamic treble with a BA quality but keeping a dynamic nature.

I thought it unique sounding but felt something off with the stock cable from the first couple of listens. A cable with more transparency and magically the oddity is nowhere to be found. Capable of sounding very right in the treble actually.


----------



## Asakurai

jant71 said:


> With the 3DT it is the cable. I like the UM stock cable on my Azla MKII cause it highlights the armature more. With a decent cable the CNT driver in the 3DT has nice treble. Not BA treble but dynamic treble with a BA quality but keeping a dynamic nature.
> 
> I thought it unique sounding but felt something off with the stock cable from the first couple of listens. A cable with more transparency and magically the oddity is nowhere to be found. Capable of sounding very right in the treble actually.


Actually i use my Moon Audio Silver Dragon since i need bal 3.5mm, it still weird


----------



## jant71 (Jul 29, 2021)

Asakurai said:


> Actually i use my Moon Audio Silver Dragon since i need bal 3.5mm, it still weird


Which tips? Don't say stock cause that is even worse than the cable. Don't seal right and make them sound weird and obviously too thin in the wrong places. Cable not a good choice to match but not horrible in and of itself. Tips are horrible on the 3DT. You can be rewarded but indeed the 3DT is unique and can go wrong and be more picky so not the easiest to get along with. I encourage not to give up but understand they can be frustrating for some.


----------



## laleeee

lushmelody said:


> no more cable bending  (please, works..)


Its okay, but can handle the sound ?


----------



## Asakurai

Another chance to share another obscure IEMs

this time I choose Open Audio Witch, why? because it has really nice artwork xD
actually i've heard Open Audio since 2018 and following it but don't have a chance to hear their lineup till now, this is my first take on OpenAudio
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/open-audio-witch.25315/review/26397/


----------



## laleeee




----------



## baskingshark

TRN X7, coming soon.

https://www.facebook.com/earphones.trn/posts/157828853104612






TBH, I was very disappointed with TRN's last 2 higher end offerings (the TRN BA8 and TRN VX), but I hope this set can sound as good as it looks!


----------



## laleeee

laleeee said:


>


Interesting cohesion among all kinds of drivers,I've never heard like that . Bass not too strong ,sub so far almost zero. The 2 pin parts of the cable fell apart immediately  Horrible fit but nice sounding tiny little plastic heart.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your used to the SG-03 everything after that will have no subbass.


----------



## ian91

laleeee said:


> Interesting cohesion among all kinds of drivers,I've never heard like that . Bass not too strong ,sub so far almost zero. The 2 pin parts of the cable fell apart immediately  Horrible fit but nice sounding tiny little plastic heart.



Yeah, everything will be relative to what you know. There is no way on earth the GK10 has 'almost zero' subbass extension. Glad you're having fun though. You're definitely right, cohesion given the drivers involved is great!


----------



## laleeee

Dsnuts said:


> Your used to the SG-03 everything after that will have no subbass.


Maybe


Dsnuts said:


> Your used to the SG-03 everything after that will have no subbass.


Yess after the sg03 and it00...but its an interesting likeable animal for the price, thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Wow just got my m50X, my previous post was about old m50, this one is crap, completely different to the original. Pinche headphone
Anyone know a forward midrange based recessed treble but happy sound (not dull or boring, tho I would take that now instead of dis ex) with non disjointed bass. Voices preferably forward and No "ch" and "s" sounds please, no delicate thin treble either nor rounded off exaggerated low midrange. Anyone heard the q40? Like that, that headphone was sweet. I don't mind congested soundstage or before treble harshness. Maybe my sound is like apple buds but more "exciting", more detailed. I also listen at higher volumes. Major thanks to whoever pro/champ knows that sound in a headphone, bought 5 in a year and it's getting pricey and am collecting different "colors" of what i hate.


----------



## LikeHolborn (Jul 30, 2021)

Btw the x sounds elevated in treble and recessed midrange, warm low midrange but its not that i mind, i sense a dip in there, it's distant, hollow, light now and the bass seems not seamlessly incorporated in the whole and elevated (subass and midbass) in this X for fail or buzzer sound.. disjointed bass meaning the bass sounds like it's outside a car effect, dumb bass, forward, subbass doesn't help. Maybe an aftereffect after it hits between the driver, sides of the pads, ear.. anyway too much time spent discussing this headphone. Btw the m50 cranked the bass on that till before the driver distorts and it was very tactile, enjoyable, along with the sound. If someone will give me a recommendation for an engaging, fun, lively sound i don't mean in the bass or treble, I'd like treble recessed compared to low treble. Thanks!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 30, 2021)

cross-referencing various Grade A and up IEMs to Geek Wold GK10

















Conclusion: GK10 is the first sub $100 IEM to hit 85/100 (A) in my reference list

notes:
Shallow fit vs deeper  insertion: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16478045

General observations:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16476284


----------



## LikeHolborn (Jul 30, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> cross-referencing various Grade A and up IEMs to Geek Wold GK10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..meanwhile in 2021 *your post*. You ever hear an audio technica my man? Where would you rank it? Those are amazing looking iems btw lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit

LikeHolborn said:


> ..meanwhile in 2021 *your post*. You ever hear an audio technica my man? Where would you rank it? Those are amazing looking iems btw lol


Audio Technica is mainly grade-B in terms of IEMs, for full-size cans they make good ATH series that could hit grade A, I've tried many of their full-size headphones, and CK series IEMs, the lower price range IEMS are mostly tuned to Japanese V-shape, suitable for J-POPs. Their IEMs do not possess outstanding capabilities to compete with modern IEMs IMO though("Good, OK" but not "Wow")

Actually, Audio Technica's headquarter is near my Japanese residence, Machida-City, Kanagawa-Province, I also have Japanese residence in Kanagawa, so it's a very local and globally famous audio company (for full-size cans at least)


----------



## Atek2019

AmericanSpirit said:


> cross-referencing various Grade A and up IEMs to Geek Wold GK10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask, why GK10 the sub bass only B+. other iems A minimum... is it lacking of quantity or quality ? thanks


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 30, 2021)

Atek2019 said:


> May I ask, why GK10 the sub bass only B+. other iems A minimum... is it lacking of quantity or quality ? thanks


Within the realm of Grade-A, GK10 falls short in tonality, the earth-shaking full rumble, the atmospheric vibration, isn't what could be described to GK10's sub-bass.

The scores under Tone Column are about tuning/tonality, and scores under "Tech" column are about quality/ technicalities.

But B+ is already good enough in this context it's 77 to 79 in the grading.





Here is a traditional sub$50's charts if you can take a look:


----------



## LikeHolborn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Audio Technica is mainly grade-B in terms of IEMs, for full-size cans they make good ATH series that could hit grade A, I've tried many of their full-size headphones, and CK series IEMs, the lower price range IEMS are mostly tuned to Japanese V-shape, suitable for J-POPs. Their IEMs do not possess outstanding capabilities to compete with modern IEMs IMO though("Good, OK" but not "Wow")
> 
> Actually, Audio Technica's headquarter is near my Japanese residence, Machida-City, Kanagawa-Province, I also have Japanese residence in Kanagawa, so it's a very local and globally famous audio company (for full-size cans at least)


Interesting and somewhat expected, i think they have a fundamental quality (sound ideas, competence, professionalism etc) that have still unknown potential to me, what influences your rating of them i think is that they are compromising and maybe you can confirm, i think or what should be well-known is that they tend to bring voices nearer (Japanese v) to varying degrees throughout their line-up but also that they tend to be more present in general, (more music, sounds) if that makes sense, in turn less air or however they choose to compromise in the treble, they don't recess all they should before the treble and let it revolve around the treble that revolves around your "Soundstage". Ofcourse they do to compromising degree which lets them score B for you and F for me, see i have two speeds so far, very forward sound with recessed treble that brings it's own details plus a coherence which is only natural and possible with headphones (old m50, q40, Sennheiser but with happiness or excitement not dull or dark, veiled as it is), the other is a very detailed headphone coming from that "in the treble" and that's all it could be (i guess hd800 etc), i guess the third speed would be a correct "Soundstage" headphone and not just endless variations in that sound for me, correct not flavour.. maybe if i recognise that it would score A+ for you


----------



## LikeHolborn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Within the realm of Grade-A, GK10 falls short in tonality, the earth-shaking full rumble, the atmospheric vibration, isn't what could be described to GK10's sub-bass.
> 
> But B+ is already good enough in this context it's 77 to 79 in the grading.
> 
> ...


That's a very good and effective way to help people choose, organised. Well done.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

LikeHolborn said:


> That's a very good and effective way to help people choose, organised. Well done.


Have all IEMs on the same scale, based on the subjective perception, of course, is my life-work, and I'm filling those charts for all IEMs on my hand (except a total junk which I don't even feel enough motivated to have my hands-on)


----------



## LikeHolborn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have all IEMs on the same scale, based on the subjective perception, of course, is my life-work, and I'm filling those charts for all IEMs on my hand (except a total junk which I don't even feel enough motivated to have my hands-on)


As you should.. i wish i could visit stores and test all headphones and rank their qualities and explain some things to people so they could jump between them considering price brackets with trustworthiness, transparency, consistency etc and ofcourse find my best headphone and it's dac/amp etc as i will, god willing. At that point I'd be in a different, custom league of sound and build quality, perfect.


----------



## nayt94

AmericanSpirit said:


> The scores under Tone Column are about tuning/tonality, and scores under "Tech" column are about quality/ technicalities.


Hey, I wondering where can I find a whole list of your stuff in that format.
Is there any site or a platform, or you just forming it on the fly every time?


----------



## Strifeff7

LikeHolborn said:


> Wow just got my m50X, my previous post was about old m50, this one is crap, completely different to the original. Pinche headphone
> Anyone know a forward midrange based recessed treble but happy sound (not dull or boring, tho I would take that now instead of dis ex) with non disjointed bass. Voices preferably forward and No "ch" and "s" sounds please, no delicate thin treble either nor rounded off exaggerated low midrange. Anyone heard the q40? Like that, that headphone was sweet. I don't mind congested soundstage or before treble harshness. Maybe my sound is like apple buds but more "exciting", more detailed. I also listen at higher volumes. Major thanks to whoever pro/champ knows that sound in a headphone, bought 5 in a year and it's getting pricey and am collecting different "colors" of what i hate.



HarmonicDyne Zeus


----------



## laleeee (Jul 30, 2021)

Find it on Facebook


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nayt94 said:


> Hey, I wondering where can I find a whole list of your stuff in that format.
> Is there any site or a platform, or you just forming it on the fly every time?


I haven’t finished yet so, it’s still private. Will publish with google documents once I feel comfortable releasing it. But I can send a la carte charts though if it’s populated.


----------



## Atek2019

Atek2019 said:


> May I ask, why sub bass only B+. other iems A minimum... is it lacking of quantity or quality ? thanks





AmericanSpirit said:


> Within the realm of Grade-A, GK10 falls short in tonality, the earth-shaking full rumble, the atmospheric vibration, isn't what could be described to GK10's sub-bass.
> 
> The scores under Tone Column are about tuning/tonality, and scores under "Tech" column are about quality/ technicalities.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tables


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

laleeee said:


> Find it on Facebook


I have no idea what i'm looking at or what's expected to be seen? How about some information to go along with the neat pictures?


----------



## audio123

After the wildly popular H40, ISN recently released their flagship EST50 which has a driver configuration of 2 EST + 2 BA + 1 DD. It has an extremely musical sound. The bass is deep and robust. Impact is brought out well. The midrange is lush and focused. Vocals are rendered in the most emotional way possible. The treble is airy and extended but at the same time, it has a high level of finesse to prevent any sibilance/harshness. The soundstage is very open with more emphasis in the width. For those who are familiar with the H40, the EST50 brings a new level of refinement and I am sure this will set a new benchmark like the H40. Highly recommended. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


----------



## sutosuto

audio123 said:


> After the wildly popular H40, ISN recently released their flagship EST50 which has a driver configuration of 2 EST + 2 BA + 1 DD. It has an extremely musical sound. The bass is deep and robust. Impact is brought out well. The midrange is lush and focused. Vocals are rendered in the most emotional way possible. The treble is airy and extended but at the same time, it has a high level of finesse to prevent any sibilance/harshness. The soundstage is very open with more emphasis in the width. For those who are familiar with the H40, the EST50 brings a new level of refinement and I am sure this will set a new benchmark like the H40. Highly recommended. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


Hi @audio123 any chance for you to try other cables? What type of cables does match well?

TIA


----------



## nayt94

AmericanSpirit said:


> I haven’t finished yet so, it’s still private. Will publish with google documents once I feel comfortable releasing it. But I can send a la carte charts though if it’s populated.


Nice, I hope you find your time soon!
It looks too good to keep it from us


----------



## tkddans

Posted elsewhere but I wanted to share you guys in this thread too…


Thought I’d share this with the forums. It was supposed to be just for patrons, but I only have one right now haha.

It’s a video showing how good the recordings of gear are coming out. I think this improvement in sound demo quality will really help people decide if they want to buy gear.



This proof of concept shows just the beginning. I already finished recording my reference playlist on:

Legacy 2
Starfield
Xenns UP
MEST 

From this point forward, all of my review videos will have some of the clearest demos of gear on YouTube


----------



## cqtek

I just received the Tempotec Sonata E44 and I have a question with a 4.4mm balanced to 3.5mm adapter cable that comes as an accessory, I put it here. I don't know if anyone can help me.
I have asked Tempotec, I guess they will answer next week.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-owners-thread.958841/#post-16481486


----------



## laleeee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have no idea what i'm looking at or what's expected to be seen? How about some information to go along with the neat pictures?


Somebody opened the geek wold gk10


----------



## audio123

sutosuto said:


> Hi @audio123 any chance for you to try other cables? What type of cables does match well?
> 
> TIA


I have yet to try other cables. Will update you.


----------



## laleeee

Atek2019 said:


> May I ask, why GK10 the sub bass only B+. other iems A minimum... is it lacking of quantity or quality ? thanks


quantity


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> Posted elsewhere but I wanted to share you guys in this thread too…
> 
> 
> Thought I’d share this with the forums. It was supposed to be just for patrons, but I only have one right now haha.
> ...



Great job! Recording signature is very clear! If you can upload recoding file with those references, it’s a more objective and comprehensive benchmarking resource than describing sonic signature by words👍


----------



## Atek2019

laleeee said:


> quantity


Really ??? by a lot ?? or just mild ?


----------



## laleeee (Jul 31, 2021)

Atek2019 said:


> Really ??? by a lot ?? or just mild ?


I think the gk10 is basically a thin sounding iem


----------



## mndless

laleeee said:


> I think the gk10 is basicly a thin sounding iem


Do you have the TRI Starsea? Did you have the same issue with those? Because mine definitely don't sound as bass-rich as their graph implies it should and I'm beginning to wonder if it's just me.


----------



## activatorfly

Atek2019 said:
"May I ask, why sub bass only B+. other iems A minimum... is it lacking of quantity or quality ? thanks"

Correction: lacks in neither quantity or quality...is only thin to the nauseous, obnoxious & cloth-eared!


----------



## activatorfly

mndless said:


> Do you have the TRI Starsea? Did you have the same issue with those? Because mine definitely don't sound as bass-rich as their graph implies it should and I'm beginning to wonder if it's just me.


Maybe it is just you...but hey ho !


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2021)

*


----------



## laleeee

mndless said:


> Do you have the TRI Starsea? Did you have the same issue with those? Because mine definitely don't sound as bass-rich as their graph implies it should and I'm beginning to wonder if it's just me.


No


----------



## RikudouGoku

activatorfly said:


> Basically, is spelt basically...not "basicly"....cloth ears, cloth brains - who cannot spell simple grammar - obvs misevaluate iems with a shovel of salt !!


Not everyone has english as their first language. No need to be rude to people like that.


----------



## mndless

laleeee said:


> No


Thanks for the reply! It may just be my set, my cables, my source or just my ears. Oh well, I'll hold onto them and keep trying to find the bass.


----------



## laleeee

activatorfly said:


> Basically, is spelt basically...not "basicly"....cloth ears, cloth brains - who cannot spell simple grammar - obvs misevaluate iems with a shovel of salt !!


Nice schizoid word salad


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 31, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Not everyone has english as their first language. No need to be rude to people like that.


True I agree....however the amount of insults to everyone (Ds included) hurled from Friday onwards by: "a person like that" - meant that Joe the moderator had to step in & clean up the thread comments emanating from that individual (didn't erase any of mine whatsoever.) Hence, if you choose to defend the most obnoxious, insulting, ill-informed, myopic, abusive comments I've ever seen on this site- then feel free.....I for one won't !! (it's the way the insults keep on mounting up - i.e not the misspellings that matter imafo!)


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 31, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have no idea what i'm looking at or what's expected to be seen? How about some information to go along with the neat pictures?


Well, I was discussing this on GK10's thread.

The BA is in nozzle and two DD placed in the body. I think the one in the middle is the one dealing with the mids and the one close to the edge is handling the low frequencies as it has its own ventilation hole.

Piezos probably placed on the top of mid DD.


 Here's the link to my post I shared previously :
Https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16477347

Glad to see the inside but it looks messy a little...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

After many days of passing between player to player, the GK10 plays best with the Sony's. There's a synergy there that just doesn't exist with the other players. Which is interesting, because the Sony's are notorious for lacking power, but the GK10 is plenty loud, has strong detail retrieval performance, and the stage is quite wide. So from this point on, i'll be running the GK10 through my Sony's, and i'm very happy with these budget monsters.


----------



## laleeee (Jul 31, 2021)

activatorfly said:


> True I agree....however the amount of insults to everyone (Ds included) hurled from Friday onwards by: "a person like that" - meant that Joe the moderator had to step in & clean up the thread comments emanating from that individual (didn't erase any of mine whatsoever.) Hence, if you choose to defend the most obnoxious, insulting, ill-informed, myopic, abusive comments I've ever seen on this site- then feel free.....I for one won't !! (it's the way the insults keep on mounting up - i.e not the misspellings that matter imafo!)


you're lying. I just had a couple of sceptic questions about the GK10.and then the whole "Geek kindergarten gang" jumped me and tried to bite me in the throat.that's what happened.....'but hey ho !'


----------



## activatorfly

*


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> After many days of passing between player to player, the GK10 plays best with the Sony's. There's a synergy there that just doesn't exist with the other players. Which is interesting, because the Sony's are notorious for lacking power, but the GK10 is plenty loud, has strong detail retrieval performance, and the stage is quite wide. So from this point on, i'll be running the GK10 through my Sony's, and i'm very happy with these budget monsters.


Totally agree....great to hear a voice of reason!


----------



## Dsnuts

So what is apparent with the new FD3s is that Fiio has been listening to their critics. These to my ears are tuned better than the FH5s and I can even argue is tuned better than the FD5. I can tell these drivers they are using has an excellent resolving ability. While stage is not quite at the FD5 level it has a nice wide stage sounds airy and impactful.  Very natural tone, timbre is excellent with good weight to mids. Very good imaging most importantly treble sounds clean and don't have an annoying treble spike. Rejoice rock fans, you can listen to your rock n metal on these. 

Fiio is gonna sell a while heaping loving full of these things. This is the tuning that should have been on the FH5s. What a come back! These sound fantastic. 

I do believe this is the non pro version which I think the only difference is their monocrystalline silver plated modular cables. Which I will try later on.

Oh and it seems they took my advice on the burn in thing for reviewers. this set had no shrink wrap on it. I suggested to them they need to burn in review samples before sending them to certain reviewers as you all know why. Some don't believe in burn in and judge a phone out of the box. So I suggested they do this. Fiio has been listening. 

Cus unlike their prior sets. These sound fantastic out of the box.


----------



## Dsnuts

They sound like the bass and mids tuning of the FH5s but with a much more coherent balanced treble end.  Which that set had issues with. They essentially corrected the wrong there with these. 

This is the tuning they should have had on the FH5s. Better balanced vs the FD5 as well. You figure since the FD3 is the cheapest earphone out of the 3 I mentioned it would have the lesser sound. 

This is proof that tuning is everything in this game. It don't hurt that they are selling these for a mere $100 too.


----------



## redguardsoldier

Dsnuts said:


> They sound like the bass and mids tuning of the FH5s but with a much more coherent balanced treble end.  Which that set had issues with. They essentially corrected the wrong there with these.
> 
> This is the tuning they should have had on the FH5s. Better balanced vs the FD5 as well. You figure since the FD3 is the cheapest earphone out of the 3 I mentioned it would have the lesser sound.
> 
> This is proof that tuning is everything in this game. It don't hurt that they are selling these for a mere $100 too.



Haiz, I'm trying hard, like really hard to not think about buying it. You're not helping a bit ...


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 31, 2021)

Don't know if you guys have read the reviews of the prior Fiio earphones but both of them were so close. I liked the FD5 more than the FH5s but for some odd reason they went with a "enhanced treble" tuning on their more recent FH5s that was a bit questionable. It was the one area of contention among a lot of reviews not just mine.

But these new FD3s. If they had this exact tuning on the FH5s design. Those would have taken off like crazy. Well you can't keep a good group down and I am thinking they took all the feedback from reviews and decided not to include a crazy spike that enhances treble. The results is a much more natural sounding Fiio product. Love their choice of the driver too.

This one is by far their best sounding earphone. I can conclude that already. Not to mention their best value product. It took 3 tries but they nailed this one.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 1, 2021)

laleeee said:


> Я думаю, что gk10 в основном тонко звучащий iem


 Sorry if the question is superfluous. BUT have you tried playing with headphone fit and ear cushion fit? My little experience tells me that different people may have differences in understanding of sufficient or insufficient detail and naturalness. But timbre ... Bassheads and lovers of accurate, but shallow bass, of course, differ in perception, but their descriptions of sound, oddly enough, usually coincide. Personal final audio score - varies. But the description of the quantity (if we ignore the estimate) is almost always the same.
This was a prelude to the question that maybe you can't fit these headphones well enough to your ear canals? In this case, bass is lost dramatically.
Personally, I check the fit of the headphones in a simple way. If, with a slight (!!!) pressure on the headphones, the amount of bass increases, then the headphones still do not sit down properly.
It's also worth checking the vent on the earphone. Considering the overall build quality, which can be seen in the photo of the disassembled speaker , the manufacturer could well “forget” to put the filter in this hole in your copy, which will immediately affect the amount of bass. You can try to seal them with tissue medical tape and compare the result.
Sorry again if my intervention was not necessary.


----------



## audio123

I am fine with people sharing their thoughts on audio gears. Sharing is caring. However, there are some users who don't own any TOTL flagship IEMs yet acting as though they are always right (I am sure you guys know who they are), it's annoying from my perspective because if one has not tried the best the market has to offer, how will one know what's good sound. As you can see, chickenmoon disagree with my opinion yet I respect his opinions as he has the credentials.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 1, 2021)

audio123 said:


> это раздражает с моей точки зрения


  I would not give out titles and regalia here. Personally, I read all opinions, draw conclusions from them. I choose those that seem convincing and that mention those aspects that are personally important to me.. But, of course, I take into account the length of service and the presence of "TOTL" too. )))
Don't be angry, professor.  If the students are just silent, you will be bored first.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Don't know if you guys have read the reviews of the prior Fiio earphones but both of them were so close. I liked the FD5 more than the FH5s but for some odd reason they went with a "enhanced treble" tuning on their more recent FH5s that was a bit questionable. It was the one area of contention among a lot of reviews not just mine.
> 
> But these new FD3s. If they had this exact tuning on the FH5s design. Those would have taken off like crazy. Well you can't keep a good group down and I am thinking they took all the feedback from reviews and decided not to include a crazy spike that enhances treble. The results is a much more natural sounding Fiio product. Love their choice of the driver too.
> 
> This one is by far their best sounding earphone. I can conclude that already. Not to mention their best value product. It took 3 tries but they nailed this one.


I'll wait until my GK10 arrive and, if I'm not suitably impressed by their sound, I'll probably look into returning them in favor of ordering the FD3. The FD3 certainly have my attention based on their graphs and the form factor, so it's hard to resist buying a set anyway. If they hadn't launched them and put them on Amazon so long before they would be ready to ship, I probably would have broken and purchased a set regardless. I really wish companies wouldn't do that. Don't tease me with a listing that won't even be available to ship for over a month. I hate it when cell phone companies do the same thing with their launch announcements, because I absolutely despise the whole notion of a pre-order. At least they had the decency to send out some review samples so people can post opinions regarding them ahead of shipping, but it's still irritating.


----------



## illumidata

If only there was some kind of certification or qualification that reviewers could attain...


----------



## chickenmoon

audio123 said:


> I am fine with people sharing their thoughts on audio gears. Sharing is caring. However, there are some users who don't own any TOTL flagship IEMs yet acting as though they are always right (I am sure you guys know who they are), it's annoying from my perspective because if one has not tried the best the market has to offer, how will one know what's good sound. As you can see, chickenmoon disagree with my opinion yet I respect his opinions as he has the credentials.



Tbh, I have little to no exposure to TOTLs, Turii being the only one I'd consider as such. Also, I am not sure extensive exposure to high-end gear necessarily makes one the best judge/authority on what's "best" at lower price points.  Often I feel these recommendations/high ratings are a bit theoretical in the sense that the budget gears in question get high marks for some of their technicalities all the while their flaws which are sometimes deal-breaking (to me) aren't taken enough into account IMHO.


----------



## laleeee

Vladimir 198 said:


> Sorry if the question is superfluous. BUT have you tried playing with headphone fit and ear cushion fit? My little experience tells me that different people may have differences in understanding of sufficient or insufficient detail and naturalness. But timbre ... Bassheads and lovers of accurate, but shallow bass, of course, differ in perception, but their descriptions of sound, oddly enough, usually coincide. Personal final audio score - varies. But the description of the quantity (if we ignore the estimate) is almost always the same.
> This was a prelude to the question that maybe you can't fit these headphones well enough to your ear canals? In this case, bass is lost dramatically.
> Personally, I check the fit of the headphones in a simple way. If, with a slight (!!!) pressure on the headphones, the amount of bass increases, then the headphones still do not sit down properly.
> It's also worth checking the vent on the earphone. Considering the overall build quality, which can be seen in the photo of the disassembled speaker , the manufacturer could well “forget” to put the filter in this hole in your copy, which will immediately affect the amount of bass. You can try to seal them with tissue medical tape and compare the result.
> Sorry again if my intervention was not necessary.


I have all the sednas and spinfits,etc, but only the spiraldots can hold the GK10 in my big 👂👂 Bass is not enough for me, especially subs. Raised upper mids and lower highs are rattle and fatiguing, like cheap ba's sound. sorry. But if You can recommend any eartips for the gk10...


----------



## baskingshark

laleeee said:


> I have all the sednas and spinfits,etc, but only the spiraldots can hold the GK10 in my big 👂👂 Bass is not enough for me, especially subs. Raised upper mids and lower highs are rattle and fatiguing, like cheap ba's sound. sorry. But if You can recommend any eartips for the gk10...



I have not tried the GK10, but if you find something too treble bright, you can consider some foam tips or a silicone tip such as the Final E black tips, those tend to lower treble.


----------



## laleeee

audio123 said:


> I am fine with people sharing their thoughts on audio gears. Sharing is caring. However, there are some users who don't own any TOTL flagship IEMs yet acting as though they are always right (I am sure you guys know who they are), it's annoying from my perspective because if one has not tried the best the market has to offer, how will one know what's good sound. As you can see, chickenmoon disagree with my opinion yet I respect his opinions as he has the credentials.


My most expensive earphones are $ 200, but I don't think I need thousands of dollars to find out if they sound good or not.


----------



## audio123

laleeee said:


> My most expensive earphones are $ 200, but I don't think I need thousands of dollars to find out if they sound good or not.


Agree and disagree at the same time. As long as you are not assertive that you are 100% right, sure.


----------



## laleeee

audio123 said:


> Agree and disagree at the same time. As long as you are not assertive that you are 100% right, sure.


Im always rIght. In the lexicon I am the illustration of the word TRUTH


----------



## audio123

laleeee said:


> Im always rIght. In the lexicon I am the illustration of the word TRUTH


You are legit!


----------



## activatorfly

Google translate is your friend.


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> Tbh, I have little to no exposure to TOTLs, Turii being the only one I'd consider as such. Also, I am not sure extensive exposure to high-end gear necessarily makes one the best judge/authority on what's "best" at lower price points.  Often I feel these recommendations/high ratings are a bit theoretical in the sense that the budget gears in question get high marks for some of their technicalities all the while their flaws which are sometimes deal-breaking (to me) aren't taken enough into account IMHO.


Maybe I should say at least mid tier experience haha. I respect you, you know your stuff. Cheers. That's why when you disagree with my opinion, I completely understand where you are coming from and I know you are not assertive.


----------



## mndless

illumidata said:


> If only there was some kind of certification or qualification that reviewers could attain...


Honestly, that test seems a bit easy.


----------



## illumidata

mndless said:


> Honestly, that test seems a bit easy.


Exactly, it's the lowest possible barrier to entry I could think of other than having a head-fi account. Just having a sly dig at the gatekeepers.


----------



## saldsald

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-ne5-latest-1dd-2ba-2est-tribrid-iems






BGVP NE5
Will it be better than Moondrop's Variations?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 1, 2021)

saldsald said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-ne5-latest-1dd-2ba-2est-tribrid-iems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The issue with BGVP is their stuff seems to wildly vary in sound tuning philosophy. They tempt folks with their driver count and supposedly using nice drivers for cheap ect. The issue is they don't seem to have a philosophy. These guys are quickly gaining the reputation of lets try this till it sticks mentality and their tunings are all over the place from warm to bright to both at the same time.

In other words these guys are nothing like Moondrop where they have a tuning philosophy. Hate to say it but your taking a gamble on BGVP stuff. Unless they can go an entire year with new releases that sound consistent and has good fundamental tunings this is the reputation they will have from folks that follow their goods. That is unfortunate but it is what it is.

They are redefining Hi Fi earphones alright. These should be called BGVP variations.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Spoiler





























My Geek Wold GK10


----------



## xanlamin

Green looks very nice!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 1, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I am fine with people sharing their thoughts on audio gears. Sharing is caring. However, there are some users who don't own any TOTL flagship IEMs yet acting as though they are always right (I am sure you guys know who they are), it's annoying from my perspective because if one has not tried the best the market has to offer, how will one know what's good sound. As you can see, chickenmoon disagree with my opinion yet I respect his opinions as he has the credentials.


You started it again.
Those who can hear the difference with thousand-dollars cables withot any evidence should have zero credibility. Period.
Understandably, the only way to convince anyone  that those cables may matter is to try to instill empty shallow impressions of 'credibility" and "reputation".

There is a good  classic tale about it:
http://hca.gilead.org.il/emperor.html
Those guys who advised on the king's dress were posing as "credible and reputable" enough


----------



## LikeHolborn (Aug 1, 2021)

LikeHolborn said:


> Source: samsung tablet, lossless, youtube.
> 
> Listening level and time: 20/40mins at a time, high volume.
> 
> ...



My recommendations request on earbuds thread but am not partial.


----------



## audio123

Came across these pictures on WeChat. I guess the NE4 will be released soon. I am stoked.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh nice. I am currently writing a review for their new NA2+ and I have to admit it is not enough of a departure to their previous NM2+ to really take notice. I think if the NA2+ came out before the NM2+ it would have been a different story but really is more or less the same earphone with a slight tweak in balancing. 

Looking forward to these new earphones from NF audio.


----------



## ian91

audio123 said:


> Came across these pictures on WeChat. I guess the NE4 will be released soon. I am stoked.



Interesting concept with the changable faceplate. Looking forward to seeing how their FR changes...


----------



## activatorfly

ian91 said:


> Interesting concept with the changable faceplate. Looking forward to seeing how their FR changes...


Absolutely...me too!


----------



## DBaldock9

After the initial trickle of Geek Wold GK10 recommendations, the tidal wave hit - just before I was scheduled to leave for a Summer Holiday.
.
So, now that I'm back home, it's time to order a set, and see just how good they sound.
.
I see that Penon currently only has the blue in stock ($45.90, Free Shipping) - https://penonaudio.com/geek-wold-gk10.html
And, HiFiGo on Amazon only has the red in stock ($54.99, Free Prime Shipping) - https://www.amazon.com/Earbuds-Earphones-Monitor-Piezoelectric-Audiophile/dp/B099K92JQP/
.
I'm trying to decide whether a week's quicker shipping is worth the extra $9?
.
And, for those who've heard them ...  Which color sounds better?


----------



## vicexxx

DBaldock9 said:


> After the initial trickle of Geek Wold GK10 recommendations, the tidal wave hit - just before I was scheduled to leave for a Summer Holiday.
> .
> So, now that I'm back home, it's time to order a set, and see just how good they sound.
> .
> ...


My experience with penonaudio.com delivery was not great. Mine will probably arrive after 45-60 days if I'm lucky... I would definitely pay extra $9 or buy it from AE.


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 1, 2021)

vicexxx said:


> My experience with penonaudio.com delivery was not great. Mine will probably arrive after 45-60 days if I'm lucky... I would definitely pay extra $9 or buy it from AE.


Penon are always uber quick with deliveries to the UK...can't explain why there's a delay incurred with UAE. The issue I have with Ali Exp is that the deliveries take one month - rather than via HK - less than two weeks! Also factor in that AE add VAT - the total price is an extra £10...i.e to recap it takes longer + is more expensive! - what's to like ??


----------



## DBaldock9

vicexxx said:


> My experience with penonaudio.com delivery was not great. Mine will probably arrive after 45-60 days if I'm lucky... I would definitely pay extra $9 or buy it from AE.



My experiences with Penon, ordering directly, and through their AliExpress store, have been that when using DHL, they provided the fastest shipping of any vendor I've ordered from - the LZ A4 earphones that I bought in December of 2016, took only 5 days to arrived from China to my Dad's house in Mississippi.

The extra $9 is for ordering from a vendor (HiFiGo) that's selling on Amazon.  It's probably still shipping from China (since they probably aren't stockpiling the GK10 in the USA), but they're apparently using a faster method than Penon.


----------



## Barndoor

I'd personally not buy from a company that I perceive to be charging more than retail price (assuming that $45.90 is RRP), but that's me and I have weird principals at times!


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> I'd personally not buy from a company that I perceive to be charging more than retail price (assuming that $45.90 is RRP), but that's me and I have weird principals at times!



I've definitely seen the same products costing more on Amazon, than they do from AliExpress, or directly from the Chinese vendor web sites.
One interesting thing is that - while HiFiGo is selling the GK10 on Amazon, there are no Geek Wold products listed on their web site - https://hifigo.com/collections/in-ear


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet you hifigo is just a middle man for the GK10s. You buy from them they contact Geek rep keep a small part of the pie, a finders fee and have them send it to you is probably what is happening. Penon is the actual sponsoring dealer for the GK10. Not so much other vendors.


----------



## mndless

DBaldock9 said:


> I've definitely seen the same products costing more on Amazon, than they do from AliExpress, or directly from the Chinese vendor web sites.
> One interesting thing is that - while HiFiGo is selling the GK10 on Amazon, there are no Geek Wold products listed on their web site - https://hifigo.com/collections/in-ear


I'm willing to deal with that cost if it isn't astronomical just to have an Amazon rep to deal with if things go south. I've been a Prime member for something like 8 or 9 years, and they tend to treat their longtime Prime members with considerable care. As much as I dislike the empire that Bezos exploited his way into creating, their customer service has been impeccable in my experience.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have a problem guys. My weekends are taken up by reviews. Which is good and bad. I actually cherish my weekends and spend most of it with my family doing weekend stuff. Would love to spend my time enjoying a beer and watching some Olympics if I could, but lately I find myself sitting in front of my laptop pretty much all day one day or both on weekends now to catch up on reviews I am doing as I have a full time job. I can't do much review writing on week days. I even find myself writing stuff during my 1 hour lunch break at work with a sandwich hanging out of my mouth I am typing my notes about a sound.  It is one earphone then another then another then another. I was busy last year but I have never been more busy with the review que I have now which brings me to my point.  

What that means is I am noticing a clear uptick in manufacturing out of China. We even have new manufacturers that are new to the scene. Take CCZ for example. These folks has some relations to KB EAR as they use some of their accessories in their Plume earphone as I recognize the case and tips they threw on their packaging for the Plume. Earphones are probably coming from the same factory as where KB EAR make their goods. In any case. This is a first time offering and I know you guys have seen some reviews of these. The truth is these are good for a first time offering but the design on these are a bit annoying for me they have a protrusion on the bottom end of the shells that poke my upper ear to the point where I can feel it. First time a universal design that didn't agree with my ear shape. This aspect I can overlook but the tuning on these things is not as good as I would like. 

What is great about these things is their large wide stage presence. It is very similar in stage to the Blessing 2 maybe even wider. But the tuning goes along with the golden motif. So take a wild guess what type of tuning would go with an all golden earphone. Overall it is a good hybrid at the price but not exceptional. They will have to go back to the drawing board and make a much more balanced sounding earphone before these can really compete in the price range. In any case you can read my take on the sound of these.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-plume.25258/reviews#review-26416


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I have a problem guys. My weekends are taken up by reviews. Which is good and bad. I actually cherish my weekends and spend most of it with my family doing weekend stuff. Would love to spend my time enjoying a beer and watching some Olympics if I could, but lately I find myself sitting in front of my laptop pretty much all day one day or both on weekends now to catch up on reviews I am doing as I have a full time job. I can't do much review writing on week days. I even find myself writing stuff during my 1 hour lunch break at work with a sandwich hanging out of my mouth I am typing my notes about a sound.  It is one earphone then another then another then another. I was busy last year but I have never been more busy with the review que I have now which brings me to my point.
> 
> What that means is I am noticing a clear uptick in manufacturing out of China. We even have new manufacturers that are new to the scene. Take CCZ for example. These folks has some relations to KB EAR as they use some of their accessories in their Plume earphone as I recognize the case and tips they threw on their packaging for the Plume. Earphones are probably coming from the same factory as where KB EAR make their goods. In any case. This is a first time offering and I know you guys have seen some reviews of these. The truth is these are good for a first time offering but the design on these are a bit annoying for me they have a protrusion on the bottom end of the shells that poke my upper ear to the point where I can feel it. First time a universal design that didn't agree with my ear shape. This aspect I can overlook but the tuning on these things is not as good as I would like.
> 
> What is great about these things is their large wide stage presence. It is very similar in stage to the Blessing 2 maybe even wider. But the tuning goes along with the golden motif. So take a wild guess what type of tuning would go with an all golden earphone. Overall it is a good hybrid at the price but not exceptional. They will have to go back to the drawing board and make a much more balanced sounding earphone before these can really compete in the price range. In any case you can read my take on the sound of these.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-plume.25258/reviews#review-26416


If you aren't enjoying the experience because writing reviews is too draining on your time, don't feel the need to do so. Unless you're beholden to someone to write these full-length reviews, then there's no need to force yourself into doing so if it isn't making you happy. Just write when you feel it's a worthwhile use of your time. I'd love if you could still manage brief impressions for the things you find interesting because they're unexpectedly good or bad, but it's really up to you. I'd hate for you to come to resent the community for stealing so much of your time.


----------



## Audio Fun

mndless said:


> If you aren't enjoying the experience because writing reviews is too draining on your time, don't feel the need to do so. Unless you're beholden to someone to write these full-length reviews, then there's no need to force yourself into doing so if it isn't making you happy. Just write when you feel it's a worthwhile use of your time. I'd love if you could still manage brief impressions for the things you find interesting because they're unexpectedly good or bad, but it's really up to you. I'd hate for you to come to resent the community for stealing so much of your time.


Totally agree on you!


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I have a problem guys. My weekends are taken up by reviews. Which is good and bad. I actually cherish my weekends and spend most of it with my family doing weekend stuff. Would love to spend my time enjoying a beer and watching some Olympics if I could, but lately I find myself sitting in front of my laptop pretty much all day one day or both on weekends now to catch up on reviews I am doing as I have a full time job. I can't do much review writing on week days. I even find myself writing stuff during my 1 hour lunch break at work with a sandwich hanging out of my mouth I am typing my notes about a sound.  It is one earphone then another then another then another. I was busy last year but I have never been more busy with the review que I have now which brings me to my point.
> 
> What that means is I am noticing a clear uptick in manufacturing out of China. We even have new manufacturers that are new to the scene. Take CCZ for example. These folks has some relations to KB EAR as they use some of their accessories in their Plume earphone as I recognize the case and tips they threw on their packaging for the Plume. Earphones are probably coming from the same factory as where KB EAR make their goods. In any case. This is a first time offering and I know you guys have seen some reviews of these. The truth is these are good for a first time offering but the design on these are a bit annoying for me they have a protrusion on the bottom end of the shells that poke my upper ear to the point where I can feel it. First time a universal design that didn't agree with my ear shape. This aspect I can overlook but the tuning on these things is not as good as I would like.
> 
> What is great about these things is their large wide stage presence. It is very similar in stage to the Blessing 2 maybe even wider. But the tuning goes along with the golden motif. So take a wild guess what type of tuning would go with an all golden earphone. Overall it is a good hybrid at the price but not exceptional. They will have to go back to the drawing board and make a much more balanced sounding earphone before these can really compete in the price range. In any case you can read my take on the sound of these.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-plume.25258/reviews#review-26416



The CCZ Plume is quite nice for a first attempt. Accessories are premium, technicalities are good, soundstage is large.

Though, the negative area for me was I found the CCZ Plume was quite incoherent in the midbass, the midbass was too boomy/bled too much, and it ate into the other frequencies. So at times it felt as though the midbass was slower than the treble/mids. Bassheads will like this set, and some aftermarket eartips can possibly control the midbass a bit more than the stock tips.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 2, 2021)

I started writing reviews on headfi a while back as I was writing impressions and comparing so many earphones so many times. I actually enjoy writing about a sound. You gotta like doing it or your in a pit if misery. Lol.

I am sure things will slow down to a manageable rate but as of now. It is getting to be a bit too much. Lol.  Plus like I said I would probably be drinking a beer watching the Olympics. I suppose writing gives me more of an excuse to listen to a phone and hear their positives and negatives. Which is always enjoyable to do so I am so used to writing about stuff all the time now. It seems to be a part of my weekend routine.

My wife thinks I am goofy for always taking photos of boxes and earphones hanging from trees and such. She is used to seeing a new DHL or Fed ex package every week. It was a bit difficult to explain what all them boxes were at first but she is coming around the idea that I do this as a hobby every weekend.

I like taking photos in sunlight as it really shows the earphones in their true colors and finishes. So that gives me an excuse for being outdoors looking for natural backdrops for photos. I suppose it is a bit therapeutic for me too in that regard.  My neighbor caught me taking a photo and I had to explain to them what I was doing. They probably though I was a weirdo for taking a photo of their rock in front of their yard. Lol.

Its all good. In the name of the hobby. It is ever evolving and it is good to hear whats new. And there is always something new.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 2, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The CCZ Plume is quite nice for a first attempt. Accessories are premium, technicalities are good, soundstage is large.
> 
> Though, the negative area for me was I found the CCZ Plume was quite incoherent in the midbass, the midbass was too boomy/bled too much, and it ate into the other frequencies. So at times it felt as though the midbass was slower than the treble/mids. Bassheads will like this set, and some aftermarket eartips can possibly control the midbass a bit more than the stock tips.


Ya I fully agree with you there. That bass casts a shadow on the lower mids and is not the tightest sounding bass that's for certain.

There is an image on my review that is a subtle hint.  These guys need to buy an Aladdin and hear what a top tier $200 range earphone sounds like.  In fact the other earphone the Rose QT9-Mk2 on there is also a superior phone at the given price range at almost half of the shell size of the Plume.


----------



## Asakurai (Aug 2, 2021)

Just sharing my review for TForce Yuan Li
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/review/26420/

New challenger for $100 price range, really easy to recommend

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/review/26420/


----------



## hashbrownslayr

Weird question but have you guys tried mixing different iems that use the same cable? Wanted to try it out but not sure if it would somehow damage them


----------



## Strifeff7

hashbrownslayr said:


> Weird question but have you guys tried mixing different iems that use the same cable? Wanted to try it out but not sure if it would somehow damage them


don't worry, it's okay,
just be careful when you frequently removes the connector,


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 2, 2021)

mndless said:


> If you aren't enjoying the experience because writing reviews is too draining on your time, don't feel the need to do so. Unless you're beholden to someone to write these full-length reviews, then there's no need to force yourself into doing so if it isn't making you happy. Just write when you feel it's a worthwhile use of your time. I'd love if you could still manage brief impressions for the things you find interesting because they're unexpectedly good or bad, but it's really up to you. I'd hate for you to come to resent the community for stealing so much of your time.


I stopped reviewing...(& I'd only posted around 5 per year) - so I never felt the burden or pressure that Dsnuts has to contend with. I feel much better about the hobby as a result. GK10 & any future Geek releases will probably be my last reviews - as I'm now not beholden to any store... I only choose to review them, as a kind of closure.  Thus reflecting upon what satisfaction Geeks continually provide (alas obvs not as an endgame set.) - but as a barometer of how the bang for buck vs quality ratio: is being improved exponentially as we speak! The budget high end set continues to flourish - whereby the amount spent is kept to a minimum - therefore fulfilling one's quest / desire to achieve near high-end TOTL !!


----------



## OklahKekW




----------



## audio123 (Aug 2, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I started writing reviews on headfi a while back as I was writing impressions and comparing so many earphones so many times. I actually enjoy writing about a sound. You gotta like doing it or your in a pit if misery. Lol.
> 
> I am sure things will slow down to a manageable rate but as of now. It is getting to be a bit too much. Lol.  Plus like I said I would probably be drinking a beer watching the Olympics. I suppose writing gives me more of an excuse to listen to a phone and hear their positives and negatives. Which is always enjoyable to do so I am so used to writing about stuff all the time now. It seems to be a part of my weekend routine.
> 
> ...


I concur. This hobby is never ending.




mndless said:


> If you aren't enjoying the experience because writing reviews is too draining on your time, don't feel the need to do so. Unless you're beholden to someone to write these full-length reviews, then there's no need to force yourself into doing so if it isn't making you happy. Just write when you feel it's a worthwhile use of your time. I'd love if you could still manage brief impressions for the things you find interesting because they're unexpectedly good or bad, but it's really up to you. I'd hate for you to come to resent the community for stealing so much of your time.


That's why I went on a hiatus writing reviews as it is draining. I understand not everyone can afford TOTL flagship IEMs hence I hope to introduce budget/mid-tier gems to others. Sonically good IEMs without TOTL flagship price tag.


----------



## profusion

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here we go GK10!
> 
> OOTB the dynamic drivers are still bit dull, will burn in for a while, but the treble is already good enough to tell high resolving capability😳
> it’s heart shape? maybe “ace of spades”♠️
> ...



How are GS10 comparing to DQ6 sound?


----------



## RikudouGoku

7hz Timeless (Planar): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003042626939.html







GoldPlanar GL12 (Planar): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003077953300.html





(tuning filters?)


----------



## nymz (Aug 2, 2021)

Im digging that GL12 ♥️

Seems like the Fiio approach. Bass and treble noozles. Interesting


----------



## Poganin

Beauties both. Nice to see more planars in the game.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 2, 2021)

profusion said:


> How are GS10 comparing to DQ6 sound?


Here, the chart has DQ6 and GK10, a different class IEMs,
Resolution, layering, soundstage, coherence all on GK10 side, DQ6 is rich in energy though. GK10 is not all about energy but more of dynamism


----------



## activatorfly

profusion said:


> How are GS10 comparing to DQ6 sound?


Different league / sonic level.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 2, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here, the chart has DQ6 and GK10, a different class IEMs,
> Resolution, layering, soundstage, coherence all on GK10 side, DQ6 is rich in energy though. GK10 is not all about energy but more of dynamism


Hats off to @AmericanSpirit for taking the time to do comparisons in a table format. Enjoy the music. 

On a sidenote, @Dsnuts suggested I should take a picture of all my gears but I have no idea where to start so procrastinating at the moment.


----------



## Dsnuts

No need to go indepth. Just a shot of your room. I can't imagine the collection you got. 

I have a large media rack I store all my more current earphones on next to my desk. It is a complete mess right now but I might have to take of photo of it.


----------



## ian91

audio123 said:


> On a sidenote, @Dsnuts suggested I should take a picture of all my gears but I have no idea where to start so procrastinating at the moment.





Dsnuts said:


> I have a large media rack I store all my more current earphones on next to my desk. It is a complete mess right now but I might have to take of photo of it.



Keeping my eyes peeled for this...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ian91 said:


> Keeping my eyes peeled for this...


I use this box to organize cables/ ear tips/ IEMs

It works great✌️ neat.

SGHUO 3-Tier Stackable Storage... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZSFYNJB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## ian91

AmericanSpirit said:


> I use this box to organize cables/ ear tips/ IEMs
> 
> It works great✌️ neat.
> 
> SGHUO 3-Tier Stackable Storage... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZSFYNJB?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share



Very cool. I don't think I'm at that stage just yet - maybe one day!


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> No need to go indepth. Just a shot of your room. I can't imagine the collection you got.
> 
> I have a large media rack I store all my more current earphones on next to my desk. It is a complete mess right now but I might have to take of photo of it.


Just a sneak peek.


----------



## LordZero

Anyone with the Fiio fh3, have tried the hidizs MS2? How they compare?


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> No need to go indepth. Just a shot of your room. I can't imagine the collection you got.
> 
> I have a large media rack I store all my more current earphones on next to my desk. It is a complete mess right now but I might have to take of photo of it.


@audio123 has cupboards...multiple...


----------



## Ace Bee

audio123 said:


> Just a sneak peek.


Dumbfounded....


----------



## Dsnuts

audio123 said:


> Just a sneak peek.


My god man. You only have two ears.


----------



## trumpethead

ian91 said:


> Very cool. I don't think I'm at that stage just yet - maybe one day!



Probably sooner than you think!! Lol!


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 2, 2021)

somebody call guiness book of world records.

According to the nets the smallest country in the word is vatican city population 801

Vatican City - 801
Nauru – 10,824
Tuvalu - 11,792
Palau - 18,094
San Marino - 33,931
Liechtenstein - 38,128
Monaco – 39,242
Saint Kitts and Nevis – 53,199
Marshall Islands – 59,190
Dominica - 71,986
I bet audio here can give a set of earphones to each person in that country and they all can have high end audio in their ears. That is unreal. Lol.


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> somebody call guiness book of world records.
> 
> According to the nets the smallest country in the word is vatican city population 801
> 
> ...


Yes it's possible I have been collecting IEMs for more than a decade already.


----------



## ian91

Dsnuts said:


> somebody call guiness book of world records.
> 
> According to the nets the smallest country in the word is vatican city population 801
> 
> ...





audio123 said:


> Just a sneak peek.



I reckon I could see the Pope in the CA Solaris...


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> Yes it's possible I have been collecting IEMs for more than a decade already.


+1 Same here. 

-Clear


----------



## Audio Fun

*Panther audio Aura D2X impression*
The D2X is a musical yet engaging sounding IEMs that remind me a lot of the Penon ORB. Probably not as good as the bass performance on the ORB in term of texture and its rich tone, but the midrange is definitely a step up from the ORB, it’s clearer and with better detail retrieval and remaining that outstanding midrange tonality on the ORB (probably slightly softer and more texture on ORB), but a least for my preference, D2X is more versatile. And there is two tuning switches, that is really working! I will explain it in my full review.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

L


baskingshark said:


> TRN X7, coming soon.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/earphones.trn/posts/157828853104612
> 
> ...


ah that’s interesting! You forgot BA15😂 I heard BA15 is decent, but price is just too…


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> L
> 
> ah that’s interesting! You forgot BA15😂 I heard BA15 is decent, but price is just too…


The VX and BA15 all had quite frightening graphs. I hope they managed to drag in the guy who tuned the original V90 to work on this one. Even if it's graph was still a but much, it had a pretty pleasant sound signature. I just couldn't live with the shell design that put too much pressure on my ear and caused them to ache. I'd definitely be interested in these if the graphs look promising. I guess it's a good thing I didn't rush to purchase the FiiO FD3, then.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> The VX and BA15 all had quite frightening graphs. I hope they managed to drag in the guy who tuned the original V90 to work on this one. Even if it's graph was still a but much, it had a pretty pleasant sound signature. I just couldn't live with the shell design that put too much pressure on my ear and caused them to ache. I'd definitely be interested in these if the graphs look promising. I guess it's a good thing I didn't rush to purchase the FiiO FD3, then.


Actually I have VX, it’s V-shaped but acceptable from my standard, an OK Grade C IEM, not as harsh as NM2+.

I’m more concerned if they still using that KZ30095 tweeters, if so I’m out..no need more edgy 30095 spikes. KZ recently got away from their KZ spikes and stopped using 30095, 30019 is the new tweeter units.  

I guess X7 is a direct competition offering to KZ ZAS(7BA+1DD XUN), which uses 30019+50024sx6+1DD(Xun). As ZAS goes around 60-70USD, X7 should fall somewhere nearby.

I will receive KZ ZAS in a week or so, and if TRN is using similar 30019+50024s, I may order one for comparison. TRN has ex-Audio Technica engineer so I do hope they tune X7 to a good rivalry of ZAS.


----------



## tkddans

Ok that's it, I'm done waiting for the HD to process further for 4K....Aria full review with sound demo is live!

Enjoy


----------



## Barndoor

Interesting inspiration for an earphone design!




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003074600386.html


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Actually I have VX, it’s V-shaped but acceptable from my standard, an OK Grade C IEM, not as harsh as NM2+.
> 
> I’m more concerned if they still using that KZ30095 tweeters, if so I’m out..no need more edgy 30095 spikes. KZ recently got away from their KZ spikes and stopped using 30095, 30019 is the new tweeter units.
> 
> ...





mndless said:


> The VX and BA15 all had quite frightening graphs. I hope they managed to drag in the guy who tuned the original V90 to work on this one. Even if it's graph was still a but much, it had a pretty pleasant sound signature. I just couldn't live with the shell design that put too much pressure on my ear and caused them to ache. I'd definitely be interested in these if the graphs look promising. I guess it's a good thing I didn't rush to purchase the FiiO FD3, then.



I had a loaner unit for the TRN VX and BA8. They both had good technicalities, but were too shouty at the upper mids and lower treble for me. The BA8's graph in particular was very scary, but of course graphs don't tell the full story. I had to use micropore mods or EQ with these 2 sets to do longer listening sessions. 



Spoiler: TRN BA8 Graph




TRN BA8 graph courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 – 9 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.



The TRN BA8 has a ~ 15 dB jump from lower mids to upper mids. Graphs don't lie on some aspects, on actually listening, this gives the BA8 a hollow lower mids and somewhat shouty upper mids, quite a bad combo!




Spoiler: TRN VX Graph




TRN VX graph, courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.



Of the 2, TRN VX is okay, it is still better than BA8 in my book, due to the VX being cheaper and doesn't have such a sharp pinna gain. But it is still a bright set for sure, good for trebleheads.

My main beef with these 2 sets is that at their release price, they are not competitive -> TRN VX was around $90ish USD at launch, BA8 was around $140ish USD at launch. At those price brackets, there are better tuned stuff and more established contenders. I guess if these 2 sets were at the sub $50 range, people are more forgiving, but near the $100ish mark, I do think consumers will be more picky in sound, and there are big boys to compete with.

One other bugbear, the accessories provided for these 2 TRN higher end sets were quite disgraceful -> a couple of tips and a tangly cable (that is seen in most of the budget TRN sets). TRN BA8 added a $3 USD hard round case to give it some semblance of royalty for a then flagship release. I've seen sub $50 sets with even better accessories than these 2.



Spoiler: TRN BA8 accessories




TRN BA8's accessories in all their splendour (for a $140ish USD then flagship). The round hardcase is $3 USD on Aliexpress.



But then again, nothing beats the TRN Golden Ears at $15000 USD hahaha:



I've not tried the TRN BA15, but it looks pretty pricey at $240ish USD and the reviews on it seem lukewarm.

Maybe I'm being very hard on TRN, but CHIFI has really evolved in recent years, and it is not enough to just stuff a lot of drivers in a shell and attract folks with a higher driver count IEM. I really hope the TRN X7 can be a good set though, more good releases are always welcome, so that we have more choices!


----------



## Drago20Love

baskingshark said:


> I had a loaner unit for the TRN VX and BA8. They both had good technicalities, but were too shouty at the upper mids and lower treble for me. The BA8's graph in particular was very scary, but of course graphs don't tell the full story. I had to use micropore mods or EQ with these 2 sets to do longer listening sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I just got the BA15 but let me give it some burnin time first. 

Spoiler alert: yeah it might be too bright for a lot of people lmao


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> Actually I have VX, it’s V-shaped but acceptable from my standard, an OK Grade C IEM, not as harsh as NM2+.
> 
> I’m more concerned if they still using that KZ30095 tweeters, if so I’m out..no need more edgy 30095 spikes. KZ recently got away from their KZ spikes and stopped using 30095, 30019 is the new tweeter units.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. Are you referring to Anole VX? If yes, I disagree strongly.


----------



## Ace Bee

audio123 said:


> Wait a minute. Are you referring to Anole VX? If yes, I disagree strongly.


TRN VX


----------



## audio123 (Aug 3, 2021)

Managed to try the Elysian X. The Elysian X comes with the Liquid Links Venom cable. I have high expectations for it but I can't say I am impressed after listening. To sum it up briefly, the Elysian is a very competent IEM in the technical aspect. The bass is extended well with good rumble. The midrange is rather clean. Male vocals have reduced presence and body which can sound hollow at times. Female vocals are forward and clear. The treble has excellent extension with good sense of air. The soundstage is the biggest disappointment for me as the width is just average which is not really acceptable for an IEM with this price tag (4500 USD) but the depth is good. Overall, I have mixed feelings. I neither like nor hate this IEM. It is rather safe sounding and there is simply no wow factor for me. Looking forward to see what others think. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Cheers!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 3, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Wait a minute. Are you referring to Anole VX? If yes, I disagree strongly.


We were talking about TRN’s VX haha. Anole VX is a different story. Anole VX is S+ grade with superb technicalities, the tuning is so delicate, sound is like a glass sculpture, transparent and so fragile.


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> We were talking about TRN’s VX haha. Anole VX is a different story. Anole VX is S+ grade with superb technicalities, the tuning is so delicate, sound is like a glass sculpture, transparent and so fragile.


Haha didn't know TRN VX exists.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> I had a loaner unit for the TRN VX and BA8. They both had good technicalities, but were too shouty at the upper mids and lower treble for me. The BA8's graph in particular was very scary, but of course graphs don't tell the full story. I had to use micropore mods or EQ with these 2 sets to do longer listening sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any of that gold crap is sold by now, it’s been out for like almost half a year😂


----------



## chinmie

AmericanSpirit said:


> I wonder if any of that gold crap is sold by now, it’s been out for like almost half a year😂



i imagined maybe someone did, but doesn't want to ever talk about it


----------



## mndless

chinmie said:


> i imagined maybe someone did, but doesn't want to ever talk about it


Literally the only reason you would ever buy one is due to the exclusivity factor. There is no other reason that could possibly justify it otherwise.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> Literally the only reason you would ever buy one is due to the exclusivity factor. There is no other reason that could possibly justify it otherwise.


If seller and buyer are related party….tax evasion


----------



## illumidata

Some goodies turned up - just about finished stage 1 tip rolling (i.e. the bare minimum to feel relatively comfortable with the overall FR), and they've definitely both got their charms.

Geeks - the aural equivalent of a bonsai tree, all tiny details and filigree, imaging is lovely, staging will trick your mind into thinking it's 3d very easily. They're on the light side of the note weight / slam fence, but not egregiously so, and I can hear a slight peak in the presence region that I will almost certainly forget about in time, it's tiny and is only noticeable at odd moments. Overall tuning reminds me of Final e1000, but way way more detailed. The only real con is the upper treble impact, but that's  also a strength from an imaging and immersion perspective, and could change for the better with a bit more tip rolling.

10/10 for fit and comfort, and they come with an upgraded version of the Sony clone tips you can get on Ali - think Final Audio quality but with a shorter bore - very impressive (and the cable is decent as well, if a little on the skinny / resistant side - I haven't measured it, but it's half the weight of the Faaeal copper I'm using - probably a moot point as it's now been upgraded to an 8 core).

Robin - I was really hoping this was going to be the KBear with subbass emphasis (finally), but it's still got their signature mid bass boost (and plenty of subbass - big step up from the Lark, and not as rolled off as Believe) That said dynamics are superb, so their reputation for energetic sets remains intact. Soundstage is decent, not particularly dimensional but not constricted in any way. Stock tips caused massive treble glare, so I had to swap for Symbio / Penon style silicone - signature with these is mid bass boosted neutral, or maybe U shaped, depending on how you define these things, decently immersive at any rate with no real tonal issues for the price as long as you're not completely militant about these things! 

Cable is adequate, but still qualifies as stiff spaghetti, and I didn't like the stock tips, but it does come with a case. Size is on the chunky side, definitely not as svelte as the Geeks and I don't see myself being able to lie on my side with these, but isolation is a little above average by way of compensation.

Conclusions? Happy with both, Geeks are the more unique proposition in comparison with my other sets, Robins are competing with VK4 / IT00 and don't quite hit my subbass sweet spot, but make up for it with details and will sit in the electronica grab & go pile (80% of my listening). Geeks are more of a specialty set for orchestral tunes, where their imaging, detail retrieval and restrained dynamics are in their favour (and the size makes them ideal for bedtime listening). Neither of them are quite there when it comes to vocals, I have to say, but I can't quite put my finger on why...just the odd hint of sibilance here and there and lack of weight with the Geeks and a touch of stridency with the Robins. Early days though.


----------



## ian91

illumidata said:


> Some goodies turned up - just about finished stage 1 tip rolling (i.e. the bare minimum to feel relatively comfortable with the overall FR), and they've definitely both got their charms.
> 
> Geeks - the aural equivalent of a bonsai tree, all tiny details and filigree, imaging is lovely, staging will trick your mind into thinking it's 3d very easily. They're on the light side of the note weight / slam fence, but not egregiously so, and I can hear a slight peak in the presence region that I will almost certainly forget about in time, it's tiny and is only noticeable at odd moments. Overall tuning reminds me of Final e1000, but way way more detailed. The only real con is the upper treble impact, but that's  also a strength from an imaging and immersion perspective, and could change for the better with a bit more tip rolling.
> 
> ...



Give the geeks some time to settle. The biggest change for me bar the reasonably immediate DD improvement within the first hour or two was the treble becoming more natural and less sharp in its attack. This took about 10 to 20 hours, something like that. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## illumidata

ian91 said:


> Give the geeks some time to settle. The biggest change for me bar the reasonably immediate DD improvement within the first hour or two was the treble becoming more natural and less sharp in its attack. This took about 10 to 20 hours, something like that.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Thanks! DDs are definitely settled already, no complaints there - will report back in the Geek thread in 24 hours or so with some test track impressions, so far they’ve aced Stravinsky and Santana (selected works)


----------



## lushmelody

13 usd, micro DD


----------



## tkddans (Aug 4, 2021)

_----From another thread but for here too----_

SO WHY DON'T YOU LIVE YOUR LIFE TODAAYYYY!!

God I love Dead Letter Circus...

IF I COULD - I WOULD NOT REACT TO YOU
IF I COULD - I WOULD HAVE NO REACTION







Aria still kicking it good after just trying out the KZ ZAS.







The KZ ZAS ($74) is bad out of box (for me). Trying it out on my reference list, and the first track immediately had me thinking "WHAT...is _this_ bass?? Why is it so elevated sounding?"

I haven't looked at a graph yet of these. I like to hear them without knowing anything going in - sometimes. Tonight was a night of discovering what this well passed around name has in store. And woah did it butcher how I've come to known the track "Beautiful World."






Playing it again as I type...oh no! Oh no no no. I don't like that very much. Not my cup of bass tea.

I wouldn't even call it _warm_. That word could portray a sense of bloom. This isn't bloom...this is loud clear bass, I could say. Sub bass it may sound like? I'll check the graph later. This sound could be nice to someone maybe, but the sounds coming out of my music that I know so well is another story. Going now to another track like Lean On, with again much more bass than I remember hearing from my of my playback systems. Not _bad_ per-se, but not hitting me where I'm used to hearing the bass being driven up to. Odd!

Listening to "Lean On" and I get vocals that sound unknown - foreign - to me. Too off kilter.






Listening now to a Hurt cover by Youn Sun Nah...






Ok I gotta put this to video. Typing is too slow! Impressions out of the box continuing on cam!....


----------



## LikeHolborn

illumidata said:


> BQEYZ Spring II impressions (ty @superuser1 for the introduction) after a week or so:
> 
> Near reference tuning (linear bass; slightly forward, evenly weighted midrange; sparkly treble), exceptional detail retrieval, very coherent, very energetic...as you can probably tell I really like them.





illumidata said:


> The bottom end is very different, much less sub bass boost but very balanced with the mid bass, so slam is perfect (less decay than T800s, airier texture). Mids more forward, more detailed, treble is snappier and more extended at the expense of smoothness. Less sibilance control but that’s really the singer’s problem! Soundstage isn’t as wide as T800, both have nice imaging but Spring II can’t match T800’s symphonic presentation (but Spring has the edge on detail instead, and it’s the addictive kind of detail...so many nuances to be heard with them) Much smaller and lighter, but isolation is a lot less because of the double venting (triple if you count the nozzle vent). Cable is really nice as well, tightly woven and has a working chin slider (yay)!
> 
> Overall they are very neutral compared to T800s, and go for a very different presentation, but I like them just as much...great for night time listening when all is quiet and my hearing’s at its most sensitive. T800s are for when I want flowing, liquid, depth to the music, Springs are all fiery energy and speed.


That's exactly what am looking for in the sound description of the spring 2, anyone can give me comparables for my research? Thanks again.


----------



## Audio Fun

The IEMs I enjoyed the most during the lockdown here in Australia, the Panther audio Aura D2X. Here is my take of it: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/panther-audio-aura-dx2.25329/reviews 
Enjoy


----------



## LikeHolborn

..except sibilance in the mid treble, i would like it dark there instead.


----------



## ehjie

Dsnuts said:


> somebody call guiness book of world records.
> 
> According to the nets the smallest country in the word is vatican city population 801
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> Just a sneak peek.


It's quite hypnotic looking @ them


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

lushmelody said:


> 13 usd, micro DD


So far I guess, me and @AmericanSpirit have ordered them. Not sure if review units have already been delivered and/or are stuck somewhere in the world.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tkddans said:


> _----From another thread but for here too----_
> 
> SO WHY DON'T YOU LIVE YOUR LIFE TODAAYYYY!!
> 
> ...


ZAS uses same DD driver as DQ6, XUN, that thing need a good burn-in to get blurry transient to get tuned as I recall from DQ6, Z1 Pro, but yes I remember ZAS’s FR response is similar to AST, which has tremendous amount of bass, so I had to turn off THX amp and source from less bass elevated line-out to tame the bass, as well as bass-tame type of ear tips to further flattening the bass curve.


----------



## jmwant

The debutant single DD IEM from TForce Audio.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tforce-yuan-li-the-emperor-of-single-dynamic-iems


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have been making videos and articles about products for over 3 years now, and have been a music lover for much longer. But I always meant to explain some of the most basic terms we use in this hobby, and what do they actually mean, how they work, and how everything is interlinked together. 

For this reason, I have made an entire video explaining the most basic of stuff, and I started with a more complicated and very often misunderstood one, the DAC, or the digital to analogue converter. 

There is a ton of material around explaining it, sometimes maybe even better than me, but I tried to make a simple paint that explains how things connect, what everthing is exactly, from the moment of a sound being produced, to the moment it is delivered to you, in your headphones or speakers. 

I plan on making an entire mini-series explaining audiophile terms and how to get the most out of this hobby so please let me know how you like the viddy and where do you think I should improve.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 4, 2021)

jmwant said:


> The debutant single DD IEM from TForce Audio.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tforce-yuan-li-the-emperor-of-single-dynamic-iems


TBH, my impression is “another DLC single DD with fancy Chinese name and nicely polished mirror face housing IEM…” price seemed not as aggressive as Moondrop or FiiO the bigger names though, my concern is could that $100 sounding better than $sub 50 Heart Mirror?

I have no doubt it will not surpass Moondrop Aria which uses LCP driver which by nature will sound more natural and respond to impluse with faster and high fidelity to the natural timbre, but still will be a nice option if for $100 with good tonality.

It seems many small shops found a good DLC driver ODM, and the plant seemed offering various cutting options to make each brand appeared to be unique on face.

LF for single DD DLC driver comparison, FD3, KXXS, Yuan Li, and see how they differ each other.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> TBH, my impression is “another DLC single DD with fancy Chinese name and nicely polished mirror face housing IEM…” price seemed not as aggressive as Moondrop or FiiO the bigger names though, my concern is could that $100 sounding better than $sub 50 Heart Mirror?
> 
> I have no doubt it will not surpass Moondrop Aria which uses LCP driver which by nature will sound more natural and respond to impluse with faster and high fidelity to the natural timbre, but still will be a nice option if for $100 with good tonality.
> 
> ...


They intrigue me, but KXXS is middle of the road soundwise, so i dunno? I dunno?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> They intrigue me, but KXXS is middle of the road soundwise, so i dunno? I dunno?


KXXS is all about it’s exquisite or delicato midrange, but then Moondrop just released KXXS’s successor, Kato. we will see.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 4, 2021)

Acutally Yuan Li showcase review unit’s review is up

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/

the FR chart


looks like a tad bright-neutrali-esque and reminds me of HeartMirror plus NM2+ divided by two.

Pretty safer tuning with DLC single DD, wouldn’t go pretty wrong. Per Asakurai’s summary, I feel that’s a very honest and good summary:
“
Personal Comment
I always love Single DD even though it will never surpass well-tuned multi driver in term of technical. TForce Yuan Li definitely enjoyable while it’s not something that give me wow factor, but it does excellent job doing every basic requirement to be called as good IEM, especially in term of value.”
I would quote B-grade single DDs with the exactly same phrasing like Starfield or KXXS. Nothing wrong and it does good job without significant flaws.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Are you looking for high-quality Basshead IEMs in the entry-level price range...? 

Then I have just the perfect thing to help you quench your thirst for thick and heavy bass - It01X from IBasso Audio!! 

This one IEM sounds really satisfying, has excellent comfort and makes what I consider a really high-quality IEM for those who love the bass ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/08/ibasso-it01x-iems-they-keep-coming.html


----------



## audio123

Decided to order the Oriolus Traillii to add to the main collection. Can't wait. 
I always rotate the Aroma Ace (12 BA), Fitear Titan (1 BA + 1 DD) & Dunu Luna (1 DD) as my favourite IEMs and it has been a while since I encounter an IEM that can break into my favourite top trio.


----------



## Dsnuts

*NF AUDIO NE4 Evolution* *4BA Replaceable Frequency Dividing Faceplate 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-Ear Earphone
Description
The changes beyond your expectations, the possibilities of countless voices*
The frequency divider is the core tuning component of the multi-driver earphones. Different circuit architectures and parameters enable different drivers to work at different frequencies with different powers. The same driver, coupled with different circuit architectures, parameters, and frequency dividers of resistance-capacitance components, can obtain a completely different sense of hearing, which is also the top priority of multi-driver earphone tuning.

NE4 Evolution, with the exquisite engineering design, the frequency divider is external, and only by simply replacing the frequency dividing faceplate, it can provide unlimited upgrade space for the earphones, without repeated consumption, one = innumerable.

*NE4 EVOLUTION*
The circuit structure, electrical parameters, and types of resistance-capacitance components can be changed, and the range of sound changes is huge. At the same time, under different circuit architectures, NE4 Evolution can be not only 4 drivers, but also 3 drivers, 2 drivers or even single driver. It only needs to replace the faceplate to get a completely different sound

*Classic and conflicting timbre standard is at your fingertips*
Sound is the art of balance. Generally, it is impossible to achieve popular, balanced, positive, and transparent and beautiful in the same earphone.Switch

tuning,based on a specific circuit, some parameters are adjusted, and the range of change is limited.However, the NE4 Evolution can obtain the above

three sound at the same time by replacing the three standard frequency dividing faceplates, and this is just the beginning.

*Pop faceplate (red)*
Pop music needs full low frequency and abundant dynamics. The pop faceplate adopts the classic low + mid + 2 high frequency three-way architecture design to improve the low frequency volume and texture, retaining the original dynamics of the driver, the sound field is magnificent, majestic, and full Surging sense of hearing.

*Reference faceplate (black)*
A balanced sound requires restraint and control. The reference faceplate adopts a three-way architecture design of ultra-low + full frequency + 2 high frequency, which controls the energy distribution of the full frequency band to the right degree, and accurately controls the dynamics of the overall sound, the sound is calm, clean, and reference sound.

*Transparent faceplate (blue)*
In order to keep the sound transparent and clean, the transparent faceplate uses the full frequency + 2 high frequency two-way architecture design, the full frequency driver maintains the integrity of the music, and the two high frequency drivers provide excellent high frequency response and ductility, sound gorgeous, and moving.

*One buckle and one twist, change has never been easier*
For commodities, ease of operation is very important. The NE4 Evolution faceplate and frequency divider are combined into one. Only screws can be used to replace the faceplate and sound at the same time. Whether it is the standard faceplate or the follow-up special tuning faceplate, is the same simple operation, very different sound.

*Classic American Knowles 4 balanced armature, good raw materials, good taste*
The driver is the base of the sound, and the driver is good enough to get a better sense of hearing. NE4 Evolution adopts the classic four-driver combination of Knowles 22955 + 29689 + 31736 (composite driver), with full cover of low frequency, intermediate frequency and high frequency. With high-quality sound bottom and different frequency dividing faceplates, every sound can stand the test.

*Exquisite products, the soul of evolution. 5-axis CNC precision-carved shell aluminum, stainless steel precision art*
Metal not only has a super texture, but also a long service life. CNC precision carving is a pearl of precision metal processing technology. NE4 Evolution adopts 5-axis CNC precision carving to process a whole piece of aviation aluminum ingot and stainless steel, achieving a good balance in weight and strength. Only exquisite products and evolving souls can exchange for long-term company.

*What you care about, we care more. Stable and reliable connection, gold-plated layer up to 10μ, life test 100,000 times*
The frequency divider is replaceable, and the connection between the driver and the frequency divider is the top priority. The driver end adopts military-grade spring probes, which has lower distributed capacitance and inductance. The gold-plated layer is as high as 10μ and has passed the life test of 100,000 times. The frequency divider adopts PCB pad + copper pillar design, which is stable. The stability and reliability of the connection are as important as innovation, and all the details are for a more excellent user experience.

*Small investment, big change, the sound exploration*
For NE4 Evolution, the core value lies in continuous sound evolution. We will launch official frequency dividing faceplates one after another to suit different music styles and usage scenarios.

In the near future, the official will also launch a DIY kit and provide official tutorials. Friends with hands-on ability can create their own exclusive sounds.

We hope to use NE4 Evolution as the medium to create a complete frequency dividing faceplate ecosystem. Let every mood be placed somewhere and have a sound to follow. Let every love be unswerving and go all out.

*2pin 0.78mm transparent silver-plated cable*
The impedance, capacitive reactance and inductive reactance of the earphone cable will have a significant impact on the sound. NE4 Evolution comes standard with Litz structure 5N oxygen-free copper silver-plated cable, with up to 280 cores, lower impedance, lower skin effect and proximity effect, making the sound details more, the sound field is open, and the tone is relax.

*Every tiny detail is for a more hearty listening experience*
The ergonomics of in-ear earphones is equally important. The proportions and contour lines of the NE4 Evolution condense the profound skills NF Audio has accumulated in the field of custom earphones over the years. The sunken of the helix angle, the bulge of the cymba, the notch between the tragus and the angle of ear canal, the large and small shapes inside and outside the concha cavity, every tiny detail is for a more hearty listening experience.

*Romantic gifts from hardcore brands*
In life, the sense of ritual is very important. The beautiful packaging box and the right accessories make the hard core also have a unique romantic beauty.

*Specification*
Model: NE4 Evolution
Driver: 4 Knowles balanced armature
Sound insulation: 25dB
Distortion: <1%
Cable: 2pin 0.78mm 5N silver-plated OFC cable
Connector: 3.5mm
Dimensions: 235*150*83mm
Net weight: 360g

*Pop* *faceplate* (red)
Frequency response: 9-20kHz
Sensitivity: 104dB/mw
Impedance: 6Ω

*Reference faceplate *(black)
Frequency response: 18-22kHz
Sensitivity: 108dB/mw
Impedance: 10Ω

*Transparent faceplate* (blue)
Frequency response: 20-30kHz
Sensitivity: 110dB/mw
Impedance: 22Ω

*Package*
NE4 Evolution
3 pairs of replaceable faceplates
5N silver-plated OFC cable
6.35mm to 3.5mm adapter
3 pairs of balanced silicone eartips
4 pairs of atmosphere silicone eartips
3 pairs of screws
Allen wrench
MD style leather case

It looks like NF audio just released the NE4. RP of $749


----------



## jant71 (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, net weight of 360 grams. They weigh more than quite a few full size headphones.


----------



## Dsnuts

Looks like they actually developed a way to have different sound signatures via face plates. More so than your traditional screw on nozzles or switches. Never been all that impressed with the whole switch on and off thing. 2dbs of whatever part of the sound is not exactly changing the sound. 

These on the otherhand looks like it changes the entire sound altogether.


----------



## nymz

Dsnuts said:


> Looks like they actually developed a way to have different sound signatures via face plates. More so than your traditional screw on nozzles or switches. Never been all that impressed with the whole switch on and off thing. 2dbs of whatever part of the sound is not exactly changing the sound.
> 
> These on the otherhand looks like it changes the entire sound altogether.



True. Concept is good. But still 750 for BAs. Lets see how it sounds..


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is the part that is surprising. Either these are extremely good even TOTL level sonics or they do exactly what the reader there says it does with that TOTL level sound. If that is the case then these could be a relative bargain. We will find out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sad. The Moondrop Crescents had so much potential, but they are plagued with channel imbalance. Mine could only last about half way through one movie (while sounding epic) before it got quieter on one side. Moondrop never fails to disappoint me.


----------



## kmmbd

L&P W2 Impressions​
The L&P W2 has been all the rage lately, with many claiming it to be superior to $1000 DAPs.

Usually I dismiss claims like this outright because of a simple reason: L&P themselves make $1000+ DAPs. Why would they jeopardize the sale of their own high-end models? That makes zero sense, and most of the claimed "superiority" is often just over-excitement. 

Nonetheless, a bit about the dongle itself. It's not as large as I thought it would be. Larger than the likes of Questyle M12, but the weight is light enough. Also I liked the Carbon fiber pattern on the back. The buttons had good feedback. The OLED display is helpful in selecting EQ/Filter/Gain modes. All in all, UI navigation is simple and the feel in hand is good, though I wouldn't think it's a $300 dongle just by the build.

So, there comes the sound, and I have to say it does kind of render most DAPs under $500... pointless. Yes, the hype is partially true. If you're someone who uses their smartphone a lot and don't want to carry a separate device/isn't worried about battery life: the W2 is your best bet at a dongle that dethrones a number of DAPs along its way. 

It sounds better than the following DAPs (to my ears): Hiby R6 Pro Saber, Fiio M11/M11 Pro, Shanling M6, Cowon Plenue D2, Sony ZX507, Cayin N3Pro.... 

Questyle QP1R has a sound on "similar" level but falls behind in terms of usability. Dethonray DTR-1 is a bit more dynamic but again: basic UI. Cowon Plenue R2, at ~$600, is one of those DAPs that has better microdynamics and resolves similarly. It does cost twice as much as the L&P W2 so there's that (it also has a good display and great battery life, so you're kinda paying for those extra stuff too).

In the end, if you're after sound quality alone, the L&P W2 delivers on that front. Claims that this powers planars well are, well, unfounded (to me). Maybe some of the efficient designs, but it won't drive the Hifiman Arya well, for example. Something like A&K Kann Alpha will do that job much better. Similarly, HD600/650 and such high impedance dynamic drivers that require high voltage swing to perform their best will sound lacking.

It also sounded noticeably soft and lacking in details vs my own Lotoo PAW 6000, and the iBasso DX300 had a similar but more refined signature (on the default amp card). 

TL;DR: the best dongle I've tried thus far and it indeed sounds better than most DAPs under $500. Won't replace your TOTL DAP though and is far from a powerhouse.

_Note: directly A/Bed against LP6K, A&K SE200, iBasso DX300, Questyle M12, Hidizs AP80Pro, Sony NW-A55. IEMs used: Campfire Audio Solaris 2020, ThieAudio Monarch, Shozy Pola39, Dunu Zen._


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> L&P W2 Impressions​
> The L&P W2 has been all the rage lately, with many claiming it to be superior to $1000 DAPs.
> 
> Usually I dismiss claims like this outright because of a simple reason: L&P themselves make $1000+ DAPs. Why would they jeopardize the sale of their own high-end models? That makes zero sense, and most of the claimed "superiority" is often just over-excitement.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!

So how does it stack against the Sony NW A55? With firmware mods?


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> So how does it stack against the Sony NW A55? With firmware mods?


it's better, no contest really. Sony WM1A, however, is better than the L&P W2. In fact I think the WM1A is one of the best DAPs under $2000 despite the anemic output power (compared to much of its competition).


----------



## Strifeff7

kmmbd said:


> it's better, no contest really. Sony WM1A, however, is better than the L&P W2. In fact I think the WM1A is one of the best DAPs under $2000 despite the anemic output power (compared to much of its competition).


Do you have the Dethonray Honey H1 ?
can you compare it with the W2


----------



## kmmbd

Strifeff7 said:


> Do you have the Dethonray Honey H1 ?
> can you compare it with the W2


I don't have the Honey but I've heard it. Honey is better overall, far more powerful and has better dynamics. However, I think the Honey is a separate class of device (transportable, as they say) and competes with the likes of iFi iDSD Signature/Cayin C9 and such.


----------



## Strifeff7

kmmbd said:


> I don't have the Honey but I've heard it. Honey is better overall, far more powerful and has better dynamics. However, I think the Honey is a separate class of device (transportable, as they say) and competes with the likes of iFi iDSD Signature/Cayin C9 and such.


yeah, it's a thick device,


----------



## Robius

New IEM from ddHiFi

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001780883724.html


----------



## ehjie

There's NO info, i.e. page not found...


----------



## mndless

Has anyone seen anything else about this brand? Their driver configs look interesting, but the prices jump quite dramatically from their C config to the A config.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_msEFTF1




















I'm not even entirely sure what the brand name is or which model these photos are for. My guess would be that these are the D24 A revision, but I'm honestly not sure. Build quality looks pretty good from the photos, even if the number and density of the drivers does lead to a fairly tall shell.


----------



## mndless (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone good enough at reading Chinese to make sense of what these are? It looks like they're all using named BA driver series, but I don't know if they're the actual Knowles or the Bellsing derivatives.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMYc5qJ













They sure are interesting to look at, regardless. I guess this would be the main image that requires translation:


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> Has anyone seen anything else about this brand? Their driver configs look interesting, but the prices jump quite dramatically from their C config to the A config.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msEFTF1
> 
> ...


Link is not opening. Can you give the name?


----------



## mndless (Aug 6, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Link is not opening. Can you give the name?


That's kind of the problem. I have no idea what the brand name is, just that they have a tendency to use D followed by the collective number of drivers in both earpieces. So D24, D14, D10, D6, D4, etc. It's very annoying. AE not providing links that work on desktop and on mobile is also very annoying.

Edit: dug through the specifications tab and they're saying the brand name is Huo Huang Shu, whatever that translates into without having the actually characters. It's on the Huo Nip Store on AE.


----------



## Ace Bee

mndless said:


> That's kind of the problem. I have no idea what the brand name is, just that they have a tendency to use D followed by the collective number of drivers in both earpieces. So D24, D14, D10, D6, D4, etc. It's very annoying. AE not providing links that work on desktop and on mobile is also very annoying.


Can you provide the link from AliExpress app?


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> Can you provide the link from AliExpress app?


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqhRxRv

I tried. Hopefully it'll open.


----------



## saldsald

mndless said:


> That's kind of the problem. I have no idea what the brand name is, just that they have a tendency to use D followed by the collective number of drivers in both earpieces. So D24, D14, D10, D6, D4, etc. It's very annoying. AE not providing links that work on desktop and on mobile is also very annoying.
> 
> Edit: dug through the specifications tab and they're saying the brand name is Huo Huang Shu, whatever that translates into without having the actually characters. It's on the Huo Nip Store on AE.


Brand name is paoge.


----------



## saldsald

mndless said:


> Anyone good enough at reading Chinese to make sense of what these are? It looks like they're all using named BA driver series, but I don't know if they're the actual Knowles or the Bellsing derivatives.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMYc5qJ
> 
> ...


V5
Sonion 2389+33@p, Knowles 22955+22955
3D printed
Sonion 31736+knowles29689x2+custom 10mm DD
V4
Knowles (you can work it out)

All 3 tubes, 3 way crossover


----------



## mndless

saldsald said:


> V5
> Sonion 2389+33@p, Knowles 22955+22955
> 3D printed
> Sonion 31736+knowles29689x2+custom 10mm DD
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mndless

saldsald said:


> Brand name is paoge.


Yay! Finally a proper lead on these things! They have a pretty neat logo. Very minimalist.


----------



## ehjie

ehjie said:


> There's NO info, i.e. page not found...






The JANUS 2 from ddHiFi offers a lot in the way of quality—both in sound and functionality. Like its predecessor, this refined successor features ddHiFi’s double-socket system, with a 0.78-millimeter 2-pin port on one end of the cylinder, and an MMCX option on the other end to accommodate a wide range of cables. The high-performance, 10-millimeter dynamic driver offers detail and response across the most important parts of the audio spectrum. The double-walled enclosure has been tuned with plenty of physical support and airflow to create an open sound that doesn’t pile on resonance or harmonic distortion. For solid signal transmission, ddHiFi has included a braided cable, with the signal wire made of high-quality, silver-plated copper and a ground wire made of un-plated copper.


----------



## FlacFan

That (Janus 2) is available on DROP.

Cheers


----------



## RikudouGoku

Will it be beryllium coated or just a plastic driver like the DN2?


----------



## tkddans

IEM? No.
Discovery? Yes.
Real thing? No, but hilarious.


----------



## GoldBug

Dsnuts said:


> Good question. It is probably my Zeus. Zeus is a very finicky iem. The worst there is. It absolutely requires a cable upgrade and the right one too and the right source with the right tips. If you get all that correct it is most definitely flagship level sonically. It took me almost a year to find just the right combo. Zeus, Azla tips,ISN CU4 cable using my M15.
> 
> Reason why there are mixed views on the EE Zeus is because I am 100% certain folks have not used the right combo and source for it. I even had it for sale on the sales threads.A true love hate relationship.  But recent ISN CU4 cable changed all that. I tried literally just about all my cables using a 2 pin adapter to try to mesh well with it. Silver don't mesh well with the Zeus and not all copper cables work well with them either. It requires a higher end crystal copper and thicker variety too like the ISN CU4.
> 
> ...


I'd used the ISN CU4 for my H40's and just ordered the EST50's, so I decided to get the 2-pin CU4 for them.

Cable arrived first. Plugged it into my Empire Ears Hero and had a revelation like none other. The way this cable improves the Hero is astonishing. 

If you told me you'd switched out my Heroes for the Odin, I'd believe you.


----------



## Dsnuts

ISN CU4 does a great job smoothing out some treble energy while adding a thicker note weight to your earphone sonics. Glad that worked out for you.  One of the better pure copper cables for certain.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> Anyone good enough at reading Chinese to make sense of what these are? It looks like they're all using named BA driver series, but I don't know if they're the actual Knowles or the Bellsing derivatives.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMYc5qJ
> 
> ...


君子(Junzi) is “a person with high stature” I remember when I studied Chinese Analects this term is used frequently. The following 不器　I have no idea, it has to have some meaning but I’m not a native Chinese
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junzi

単元 means drivers, usually BA drivers.
動鉄 means DD, so one of them I see 4DD😳

The Junzi V4 and V5 both uses Knowles 楼氏 could be interpreted as Knowles.

声場 could possibly mean Sonion, which used in V5 with in bass unit.

I personally have a strong faith in Sonion Bass and Mid BA, so V5 looks pretty intriguing


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> V5
> Sonion 2389+33@p, Knowles 22955+22955
> 3D printed
> Sonion 31736+knowles29689x2+custom 10mm DD
> ...


Lol there you go!


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Lol there you go!


I know you are better at Chinese, ha.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> I know you are better at Chinese, ha.


You can say about my Japanese haha! I haveJapanese language proficiency JTEST’s S-class certificate, which was acctually ranked 1st on the global ranking back in 2003. 

Chinese? Hmmm I only get 80%😭


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> 君子(Junzi) is “a person with high stature” I remember when I studied Chinese Analects this term is used frequently. The following 不器　I have no idea, it has to have some meaning but I’m not a native Chinese
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junzi
> 
> 単元 means drivers, usually BA drivers.
> ...


Acrually 動鉄 is moving iron- BA. 圏: DD.
For someone looking at chinese IEM specs it will be beneficial if you get those two. They usually refer as 3鉄1圏(3BA1DD) 
Chinese numerical characters:
1: 一
2: 二、双
3:三
4:四
5:五
6:六
7:七
8:八
9:九
10:十
11:十一
12:十二
Same rules 十+single digit


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can say about my Japanese haha! I haveJapanese language proficiency JTEST’s S-class certificate, which was acctually ranked 1st on the global ranking back in 2003.
> 
> Chinese? Hmmm I only get 80%😭


I only have English because I am terrible at learning other languages, particularly pictographic symbolic languages like Chinese and Japanese, so I'm quite envious that you're fluent in one and more than competent in the other while also being fluent in English.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Acrually 動鉄 is moving iron- BA. 圏: DD.
> For someone looking at chinese IEM specs it will be beneficial if you get those two. They usually refer as 3鉄1圏(3BA1DD)
> Chinese numerical characters:
> 1: 一
> ...


Let me add this：
single DD = 单圈 but not 一圈


----------



## saldsald (Aug 7, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> 君子(Junzi) is “a person with high stature” I remember when I studied Chinese Analects this term is used frequently. The following 不器　I have no idea, it has to have some meaning but I’m not a native Chinese
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junzi
> 
> 単元 means drivers, usually BA drivers.
> ...


君子不器 is from Confucian Analects。The term has very diversed and deep meanings but generally means one should not limit himself.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> 君子不器 is from Confucian Analects。The term has very diversed and deep meanings but generally means one should not limit himself.


Ahh!  I recall I studied Confucian in Japanese, that reminds me of what KongZi mentioned we should behave after age 70, one should do whatever his/her heart wants, but keep that within the course of benevolence.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## IEMbiker

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahh!  I recall I studied Confucian in Japanese, that reminds me of what KongZi mentioned we should behave after age 70, one should do whatever his/her heart wants, but keep that within the course of benevolence.  Thanks for the tip!


君子= Nobleman, Gentleman 不器= not tools. 器= tools. gentleman does not be a tool for somebody else, always seek knowledge and do not limit oneself.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 7, 2021)

The successor to the Spring 1 - Spring 2. Didn't bother to review Spring 1 as it is not impressive but Spring 2 is good. Great IEM.

*BQEYZ Spring 2 Review*

Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ian91

*Yanyin - Aladdin review*

A solid recommendation! Very versatile with good technicalities.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 7, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Great IEM.


I am happy with them every day. Combined with XDuoo Link 2  and ear pads BGVP E W01 sounds great. XDuoo Link 2 helps to cope with a large speaker, BGVP E W01 reveals the mids and highs, making the bass more dense. Sub-bass is just magical. Yes, the presence of a sub-bass slightly narrows the scene. It is advisable to look for good, volumetric recorded music tracks. But the result is excellent. For the price, really good sound. I don't use the bass boost on the XDuoo Link 2, in my opinion it only spoils the sound. I am not campaigning for anyone - each for his own. But that's enough for me. To move to another league (not just another tuning, but really noticeably better sound), IMHO, you need at least a couple of thousand dollars for a source and headphones. And here for 250 bucks and already a very decent sound.

 Oh yes, I almost forgot - THIS IS MY PERSONAL SUBJECTIVE OPINION. So you can consider it nonsense if you like.   
 Spring 2 does not require hype. It's just quality sound at a reasonable price. No, it doesn't look like a thousand dollars. But every spent dollar, wins back more than. Good luck to all.


----------



## cqtek

Before I received the new Ikko OH1s, I had read some less than flattering impressions. It is true that it has a brighter tuning than the Hidizs MS2s (which I think would be my boundary between a balance between bass and mid-high/high treble). I like the NM2+ for very analytical listening, but my bassist preference and my sensitivity to high mids mean that I use it for short but intense listening.
This new Ikko is tiny, but it has features that can counteract its virtues: the oval mouthpiece and its silicone tips contribute to offer a hollow and bassless sound (at least, to me). But, as usual, I don't use the standard tips and I always use my big silicone tips filled with homemade foam (I have ear canals like underground tunnels). With them the voices sound very natural, with a quite realistic timbre and a lot of clarity in general. The truth is that I don't share the previous impressions I had read.
I'll have time to enjoy it while on holiday, together with the Zishan Z4 and the new Tempotec Sonata E44, which I think is excellent.


----------



## Dsnuts

cqtek said:


> Before I received the new Ikko OH1s, I had read some less than flattering impressions. It is true that it has a brighter tuning than the Hidizs MS2s (which I think would be my boundary between a balance between bass and mid-high/high treble). I like the NM2+ for very analytical listening, but my bassist preference and my sensitivity to high mids mean that I use it for short but intense listening.
> This new Ikko is tiny, but it has features that can counteract its virtues: the oval mouthpiece and its silicone tips contribute to offer a hollow and bassless sound (at least, to me). But, as usual, I don't use the standard tips and I always use my big silicone tips filled with homemade foam (I have ear canals like underground tunnels). With them the voices sound very natural, with a quite realistic timbre and a lot of clarity in general. The truth is that I don't share the previous impressions I had read.
> I'll have time to enjoy it while on holiday, together with the Zishan Z4 and the new Tempotec Sonata E44, which I think is excellent.


That is such good timing.


----------



## Dsnuts

NA2+ This is case where a manufacturer wanted to catch lightning in the bottle twice. Unfortunately the 2nd time it is just too identical to their previous NM2+ to say it is different.  It is a smoother slightly better tuned NM2+ but a lost opportunity to make it more musical than the name sake says as they are. I think for first time buyers the NA2+ here is the way to go but for folks that already owned any of their previous sets. I look forward to see how good they can tune a higher up NE4. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.25291/reviews#review-26467


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-spring.25341/reviews#review-26468
Reechos Spring and Summer. I decided these two are similar enough to just put both impressions on one review. Spring is the more neutral better balanced earphone out of the two with the Summer being the V shaped sound signature with an enhanced treble and bass end. Both sets are good for the price but the price segment seem to be even more competitive now that Fiio has just introduced their FD3.


----------



## kmmbd

iBasso DX300 First Impressions​iBasso DX300 is the most _smartphone-like _DAP I've tried till now. It's very large in size and I think it's too bulky to be carrying around in your pocket. But hey, people love large displays and iBasso loves the extra space they get in such a form factor.

The sound is a bit "diffused" compare to the Lotoo PAW 6000 (my current benchmark under $2000) but has a warm-neutral, inoffensive tuning and pairs well with most IEMs despite their sound signature. It sorta reminds me of unmodded Sony WM1A, just with more output power and less amp hiss. Battery life is also quite good, with two separate batteries for DAC/Amp section. Usually you'll run out of charge on the DAC section before you run out of charge on the amp side. Nifty feature.

Overall, I think it's a very good option for those who want a smartphone-like DAP. I am more of an offline player person, so I won't switch to the DX300 anytime soon, but I can appreciate what iBasso tried to accomplish here.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> V5
> Sonion 2389+33@p, Knowles 22955+22955
> 3D printed
> Sonion 31736+knowles29689x2+custom 10mm DD
> ...


Opps sorry I got one driver wrong.
The 3D printed one has bellsing 31736 instead.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> 君子(Junzi) is “a person with high stature” I remember when I studied Chinese Analects this term is used frequently. The following 不器　I have no idea, it has to have some meaning but I’m not a native Chinese
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junzi
> 
> 単元 means drivers, usually BA drivers.
> ...


声場 means stage 場is written in traditional Chinese, simplified Chinese is场。声扬is Sonion.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> 声場 means stage 場is written in traditional Chinese, simplified Chinese is场。声扬is Sonion.


声揚 in traditional then😂 Ah my eye is getting old to see that little extra.  It’s in Japanese sound stage is 音場 so I guess my brain got that somewhere when pulling that, thanks🙏


----------



## audio123

The Bird has landed.


----------



## 430633

audio123 said:


> The Bird has landed.


I think I recognise the cable, but what IEMs are those?


----------



## mndless

audio123 said:


> The Bird has landed.


That's quite the packaging and I already see quite a collection of BA drivers. Should be interesting, so I'll look forward to your review when it's ready.


----------



## audio123

PhoenixSong said:


> I think I recognise the cable, but what IEMs are those?


Oriolus Traillii. 


mndless said:


> That's quite the packaging and I already see quite a collection of BA drivers. Should be interesting, so I'll look forward to your review when it's ready.


It is so good.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> 声揚 in traditional then😂 Ah my eye is getting old to see that little extra.  It’s in Japanese sound stage is 音場 so I guess my brain got that somewhere when pulling that, thanks🙏


actually it should be 聲揚 (sim chi 声扬） 。音場is also fine in Chinese to represent stage. These are meant to be very confusing 😅.


----------



## 430633

saldsald said:


> actually it should be 聲揚 (sim chi 声扬） 。音場is also fine in Chinese to represent stage. These are meant to be very confusing 😅.


I literally translated it as sound field lol


----------



## audio123

Been wanting to find that IEM to fill that last slot in my favourite 4 IEMs. I guess it is completed now.

Top: Aroma Ace, Oriolus Traillii
Bottom: Fitear Titan, Dunu Luna


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Been wanting to find that IEM to fill that last slot in my favourite 4 IEMs. I guess it is completed now.
> 
> Top: Aroma Ace, Oriolus Traillii
> Bottom: Fitear Titan, Dunu Luna


What is the best for heavy metal music ?


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> Been wanting to find that IEM to fill that last slot in my favourite 4 IEMs. I guess it is completed now.
> 
> Top: Aroma Ace, Oriolus Traillii
> Bottom: Fitear Titan, Dunu Luna



That box is something else


----------



## audio123

Strifeff7 said:


> What is the best for heavy metal music ?


Give me a track. I don't listen to metal. 


nymz said:


> That box is something else


Yea.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the one that best for metal will be the one with the best instrument separation combined with fastest most articulate bass with clear and edgy mids and airy highs. 
This will be the one best for metal, as that's my main genre listen.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> Been wanting to find that IEM to fill that last slot in my favourite 4 IEMs. I guess it is completed now.
> 
> Top: Aroma Ace, Oriolus Traillii
> Bottom: Fitear Titan, Dunu Luna


How about Aroma vs Trailiiii?(not sure how many iiis, my eye got Gestalzerfall)


----------



## audio123 (Aug 8, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> How about Aroma vs Trailiiii?(not sure how many iiis, my eye got Gestalzerfall)


Do note Aroma Ace has 4 modes - Ace, Queen, King, Jack.

I only compare Ace on Ace mode vs Traillii.

Bass: No Winner
Midrange: Ace
Treble: Traillii
Soundstage: No Winner


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> Do note Aroma Ace has 4 modes - Ace, Queen, King, Jack.
> 
> I only compare Ace on Ace mode vs Traillii.
> 
> ...


Oh, so it has ON-KE switches👍


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oh, so it has ON-KE switches👍


Yes. The Ace is in a different league for vocals reproduction which comes as no surprise considering it cost 4500 USD.


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> Been wanting to find that IEM to fill that last slot in my favourite 4 IEMs. I guess it is completed now.
> 
> Top: Aroma Ace, Oriolus Traillii
> Bottom: Fitear Titan, Dunu Luna



Here's another hypnotic photo. One that simply cannot take my eyes off of it, lol. Like gazing on sunrise or the setting sun...


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 8, 2021)

Ikko OH1s.

So this is the first ever Ikko for me. Never heard any of their previous offerings. The design of these things are interesting. The shells are very compact small in form. Triangular shaped. The Ikko OH1S is a hybrid using a single knowles BA and a 10mm carbon nanotube design.

Out of the box these have good clarity, fairly well balanced but these are guilty of having two clearly separate timbres so coherency is not the best I have heard from a hybrid. If you can tell blind folded the treble output is from a BA and the dynamic is doing the rest of the sound that equates to not the best coherency.

Treble tuning packs plenty sizzle and spark. Trebles is enhanced to give the sound presence and that clarity. The issue here is I think carbon nanotubes already has a good resolving ability and so the treble BA even with a less resolving dynamic would cast a brighter shadow for the tuning but with this particular combo warm is not how I would describe the sound tuning. But this again is out of the box. I am digging on the compact design and the comfort of these things. It comes with silicone tips that are oval shape. They are similar to the comfort silicones that come with Beyer dynamic xelentos. This particular shape will be a hit or miss depending on your inner ear shape for me I threw on a set of Final E tips and it fit my ears much better giving me a much better sound.

Unfortunately the masterclass of earphones in this price range I have been writing about before these so it might sound like I am not blown away by these but these are not bad but compared to the Aladdin there is a clear separation what level of earphones those are in comparison here. Will give these a good burn in and reevaluate.


----------



## audio123

ehjie said:


> Here's another hypnotic photo. One that simply cannot take my eyes off of it, lol. Like gazing on sunrise or the setting sun...


Yea this is why I am confident of my audio gear recommendations as I have played until this level. I hope everyone can see discern who the wannabe users are, they keep recommending mediocre gears but I won't call them out now. It is simple that only by trying the best will one know what's really good sound.

@Dsnuts I concur. The OH1S is good but it is not "blown-away" standard. ikko has set the bar so high with the OH10.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 8, 2021)

I can see this particular design and tuning more favorable maybe several years back but man how quick our hobby advances. I ain't gonna lie the Aladdin is a good two tiers of earphone over these things. It don't have coherency or tonality issues. Treble don't sound forced. Tuning is a masterful no other earphone can touch their holographic imaging in the price range. Its sub bass is world class. 

Not gonna give up on the OH1s. It does have some good detail going for it. Gonna throw it on the burn.


----------



## morndewey (Aug 8, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Yea this is why I am confident of my audio gear recommendations as I have played until this level. I hope everyone can see discern who the wannabe users are, they keep recommending mediocre gears but I won't call them out now. It is simple that only by trying the best will one know what's really good sound.
> 
> @Dsnuts I concur. The OH1S is good but it is not "blown-away" standard. ikko has set the bar so high with the OH10.


It should not be necessary to denigrate other user opinions in order to elevate your own. There are no short cuts to credibility.


----------



## audio123

morndewey said:


> It should not be necessary to denigrate other user opinions in order to elevate your own. There are no short cuts to credibility.


I agree and disagree at the same time. It is all about the exposure to audio gears. How can someone who has no exposure to flagship IEMs knows what's good sound?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Yes. The Ace is in a different league for vocals reproduction which comes as no surprise considering it cost 4500 USD.


I concur, Aroma has better mids ever heard but I don’t own Aroma Totl… yet!
Maybe I’ll go with thunder when I’ll sell some IEMs ☺️


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> ikko has set the bar so high with the OH10.


OH-10 is a good deal right and CTU-01
Cable is the best cable for its price, ridiculous price!


----------



## LabelH

audio123 said:


> I agree and disagree at the same time. It is all about the exposure to audio gears. How can someone who has no exposure to flagship IEMs knows what's good sound?


- go to concert, listen to live music
- play music instrument
- buy decent headphones
- go to audio exhibition or store for demo


----------



## Xinlisupreme

morndewey said:


> It should not be necessary to denigrate other user opinions in order to elevate your own. There are no short cuts to credibility.


I think @audio123 won’t denigrate anyone but Bro believe me, he listened everything and own many of IEMs he speaks about.
So I understood by my self that you can’t have a  real idea about IEMs world until you play with cheap products.
Is it better have 50/60 cheap IEMs or 2 TOTL?
Maybe who but many many IEMs waisted more money.
Sometimes when I read fantastic things about cheap iem I’m tempted to pull the trigger, but I’m pretty sure that 100$ iem can beat 1000$ iem.


----------



## morndewey

audio123 said:


> I agree and disagree at the same time. It is all about the exposure to audio gears. How can someone who has no exposure to flagship IEMs knows what's good sound?


This, to me, is an attempt to establish an external standard which, on its face, is somewhat reasonable, and users are likely able to discern for themselves who has & hasn't been exposed, had access to totl items, etc.
Regardless, everyone  plays/hears at their own level. Objectivity has real limits here. 
This is a discussion forum. Folks are permitted to come across as ignorant or knowledgeable. 
But, as a “reviewer,” to me it is poor form to repeatedly tout one’s bona fides and, moreover, use presumed credentials to disparage the basis for other, conflicting opinions, no matter how misguided those opinions may be. This approach can’t help but come across as insecure and, really, lacking the very authority it asserts.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 8, 2021)

morndewey said:


> This, to me, is an attempt to establish an external standard which, on its face, is somewhat reasonable, and users are likely able to discern for themselves who has & hasn't been exposed, had access to totl items, etc.
> Regardless, everyone  plays/hears at their own level. Objectivity has real limits here.
> This is a discussion forum. Folks are permitted to come across as ignorant or knowledgeable.
> But, as a “reviewer,” to me it is poor form to repeatedly tout one’s bona fides and, moreover, use presumed credentials to disparage the basis for other, conflicting opinions, no matter how misguided those opinions may be. This approach can’t help but come across as insecure and, really, lacking the very authority it asserts.


I am sure you are aware there are some reviewer wannabes in this thread who can't even afford a flagship IEM. They just want free samples to sell & money from Patreon. I am warning audiophiles to avoid them.


----------



## morndewey

_Special pleading_


----------



## AmericanSpirit

https://hifigo.com/products/nf-audio-ne4-evolution?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6
Anyone tried NF Audio NE4? interchangeable crossover board. Interesting concept but price is 😑 $750.

I may try if the price is $199 ish


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/nf-audio-ne4-evolution?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6
> Anyone tried NF Audio NE4? interchangeable crossover board. Interesting concept but price is 😑 $750.
> 
> I may try if the price is $199 ish


I got you bro.


----------



## Dsnuts

I have an NE4 coming my way. Will be interesting to hear them. Gotta be a valid reason why the price hike is there. Must be real good is my thought, better be for that price. 
That or their new faceplate changing gimmick is the real deal or both. We are aiming to find out.


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/nf-audio-ne4-evolution?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6
> Anyone tried NF Audio NE4? interchangeable crossover board. Interesting concept but price is 😑 $750.
> 
> I may try if the price is $199 ish


Think about it this way. With this design, you are getting four IEM for the price of one. Four times two hundred is eight hundred dollars. You are actually getting a fifty dollar discount when you are paying seven hundred and fifty dollars! Haha! /s


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 8, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I agree and disagree at the same time. It is all about the exposure to audio gears. How can someone who has no exposure to flagship IEMs knows what's good sound?


I can argue to that “reviewer” doesn’t need an exposure to TOTL IEM, because to some audiences, who have similar background, is a good referencing point.

let’s say one reviewer only has exposure to grade B IEMs and below, counting Best of the best as S grade. The reviewer, went across one grade B IEM and graded S, from his/her standard, for other audiences with similar exposures, that review does state a good point and makes sense.

It does require disclosures that the reviwer’s background and exposures though, otherwise it will the scale of reviews will just be limited to “one person’s  absolute perception”.

I’m exercising the same disclosures of my exposures so that many of readers could benchmark to their listening experience from a certain IEM that we share as a common starting point. As I value relative comparison with set standard the most.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

InvisibleInk said:


> Think about it this way. With this design, you are getting four IEM for the price of one. Four times two hundred is eight hundred dollars. You are actually getting a fifty dollar discount when you are paying seven hundred and fifty dollars! Haha! /s


Great marketing director we got here!


----------



## Dsnuts

I have been listening and writing about Fiios newest FD3. What is interesting about this new design from Fiio is it uses 2 nozzle filters. Their more balanced filter has a thicker nozzle mesh which effectively lowers treble presence by about 3dbs or so. Bringing about the best balanced Fiio sound I have heard to date.  What is interesting is that they threw in a nicely resolving monocrystalline pure copper cable on the stock FD3 which some folks might actually like better than their more resolving silver plated 8 core Pro cable. 

I also happen to have the pro version cable which is the exact same cable they threw in for their higher end FD5. Using this cable with the balanced filter is very synergistic. But what hasn't been done is using the treble filters using this copper cable. 

What this does is the copper cable actually smooths out a bit of the treble from the treble filter making is just a bit sparkly in comparison with the balanced filter and using their pro cable. Sound tuning is more variable on their new FD3 than I initially thought. Their new filter design by the way actually works and works well compared to their gimped narrow nozzle filter they threw on the old FD5. Which choked out the sound for a more bassy less airy sound.   

The more and more I listen to the FD3. For dynamic fans the FD3 is a very solid offering from Fiio and is easily their best tuning out of the 3. FD5 FH5s and now the FD3. And the price tag don't hurt. Folks that are interested if you already own some more resolving mmcx cables save yourself the $40 extra just for the cable. But if you want a nice modular cable that matches extremely well with the balanced nozzle of the FD3 go for the pro package. 

Love that Fiio considers critical points of reviews. The FD3 now caters to everyone and not just their Asian enthusiast base.


----------



## Dsnuts

Before you ask I already tried throwing on the new balanced filter on the FD5. It has a different screw pattern so it dont work.


----------



## ehjie

Xinlisupreme said:


> I concur, Aroma has better mids ever heard but I don’t own Aroma Totl… yet!
> Maybe I’ll go with thunder when I’ll sell some IEMs ☺️


DD bass ftw...


----------



## manuvajpai (Aug 8, 2021)

Purchased an Anode Acoustics SS HP #2 amplifier about 2 weeks ago. Attaching song-wise impressions of the same in an excel file. I'll upload a complete review once I get more time with the amp.  Tested using Hifiman Ananda, Hifiman HE400i, Senn HD600 and Senn HD598 with Fiio X5III, Earman TR-Amp and Topping NX4-DSD and Xonar essence STX with custom op-amps as sources.

Overall seems like a very good purchase for slightly sterile headphones, with its added warmth and clean sound. Price was 25k INR or about 340 usd. Amplification is performed using analog components with some op-amps in the signal path. You can contact Nitin at Anode Acoustics (http://anodeacoustics.in/) and he will help you out in case you have any questions.

EDIT: Adding google drive link, as an alternative to excel, for easier accessibility.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yw8VEfmz6d5YM-Da1Rg2Le9Y1Oi7UFdVSq1Vk68gQag/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! I figured people here who aren't subscribed to the BGVP thread might be interested in this and would wanna check it out, so I'm posting this here too. 

Here is my review of *BGVP NE5* (link), their newly launched *1DD+2BA+2EST* Tri-brid with aircraft grade Aluminium shells, an attractive shell design, nozzle tuning filters and a highly musical and fun sounding signature with good dynamic punch. Check out the review if you want to know more, soon to be published here on Head-fi as well. 
​


----------



## GoldBug

Dsnuts said:


> ISN CU4 does a great job smoothing out some treble energy while adding a thicker note weight to your earphone sonics. Glad that worked out for you.  One of the better pure copper cables for certain.



Which cable for the ISN EST5O do you prefer, the ISN CU4 or Penon Leo Plus?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I can argue to that “reviewer” doesn’t need an exposure to TOTL IEM, because to some audiences, who have similar background, is a good referencing point.
> 
> let’s say one reviewer only has exposure to grade B IEMs and below, counting Best of the best as S grade. The reviewer, went across one grade B IEM and graded S, from his/her standard, for other audiences with similar exposures, that review does state a good point and makes sense.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you. One has to be transparent about their current and past gear while 'reviewing' IEM. That will give all potential readers a context of his/her views.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> I can argue to that “reviewer” doesn’t need an exposure to TOTL IEM, because to some audiences, who have similar background, is a good referencing point.
> 
> let’s say one reviewer only has exposure to grade B IEMs and below, counting Best of the best as S grade. The reviewer, went across one grade B IEM and graded S, from his/her standard, for other audiences with similar exposures, that review does state a good point and makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thankfully, there are no restrictions as to who may or may not review an item. The more regulated a setting, the less of a hobby it is.

In any case, who determines the parameters? 

Do the regulations (if there were any put in place) favour those who determine the parameters? 

Who defines when someone is competent to review an item? 

What is a review?

Who determines what is the definitive categorisation of a particular tier, in what is, in essence, a subjective issue, namely, how we individually perceive sound?

By stating our views and impressions, on these threads, however brief, are we *ALL* not "*REVIEWERS*"?

I had the impression that was the entire point of hobbies, and we congregate here on Head-fi to share our views with like minded people in an interest, we share, in this instance,  earphones or audio in general. 

There is always the risk that such regulation of a *HOBBY* slams the door firmly shut on, a young person, or someone with a novel approach to how we percieve sound and here* I applaud you @AmericanSpirit, for your novel approach to categorisation*!

Just my thoughts!


----------



## PopZeus

Also picked up the FD3 and it arrived today. Yeah, this is really my ideal IEM. I know I was hyping the IT01x a few days ago but tbh, the FD3 is the more appealing IEM to me, and it has almost everything to do with the semi-open design (and the mid to treble tuning, which the FD3 nails). iBasso’s Be coated driver might be more impressive technically, but the FD3 sounds more refined overall.


----------



## Dsnuts

Gonna post my review on the FD3 soon. I agree. FD3 is serious business. Fiio throws in a curve ball. Lol


----------



## PopZeus (Aug 8, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Gonna post my review on the FD3 soon. I agree. FD3 is serious business. Fiio throws in a curve ball. Lol


Looking forward to seeing what you have to say. Yeah, I can see this being a big hit, though I doubt any of the competition is going to relax anytime soon. The ball is now in Moondrop’s court lol.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd3-fd3pro.25345/  Best earphones from Fiio I have heard to date.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd3-fd3pro.25345/  Best earphones from Fiio I have heard to date.


*stares at mailbox, resentful at its emptiness*


----------



## Dsnuts

Soon enough my friend. They are well worth the wait. I am certain you will be impressed.


----------



## PopZeus

The longer I sit with the FD3, the more I‘m impressed. Treble peaks do assert themselves during some brighter recordings. But that’s really the only thing I can say that’s remotely negative so far.


----------



## Dsnuts

You get the pro version or the standard?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChrisOc said:


> Thankfully, there are no restrictions as to who may or may not review an item. The more regulated a setting, the less of a hobby it is.
> 
> In any case, who determines the parameters?
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris! It’s very rewarding to hear from such a talented reviewers applauding! It’s been long time since I stopped renewing my old review blog in Japanese, but instead I found headfi a better place to share ideas👍
That’s a very good motivation to keep walking this discovery road, as it seems never ending, but then that’s the goo hobby we may call it right?😁


----------



## PopZeus

Dsnuts said:


> You get the pro version or the standard?


Standard. I’m running a similar Linsoul cable to the stock though, monocrystalline OCC copper. Do you think I would‘ve been better off with the Pro? 🥴


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 9, 2021)

Some info about GeekWold GK3:
-right out of the box, it was one of the most disappointed muddy sounding IEM of the year
-after 20 hours of pink-noise burn-in, some improvement, more clarity on lower and upper registers, but midrange remained mushy
-however when listening into GK3, I got a sense of what GeekWold wanted to do, it’s staging formation with dynamism —which happened on later GK10 by a magnitude of multiple times
-GK3 certainly has unique staging, reminds me of GK10, specifically that surrounds reverb across the diffusion field + forward vocals in front of the stage, but the approach is too clumsy, too rough, not as nicely done like KZ DQ6; they both have similar 3DD structures

-my current provisions is that, GK3 is a soft sounding (non harsh by any possible means) IEM with mellow reverb staging. It certainly reminds me of “listening FM radio from Sauna room’s speaker” if that makes any sense.

interesting and uniquely sound, but it’s not for everyone, only for those like unique and weird sounding IEM😂 Which I’ll be probably qualified as odd-ball lover. You will forget many technical aspect of hifi gadgets that we are spoiled at but at least there is a sense of space and soft touched dynamic driver sound, the last gem, that you could find from this spa.

This Soft x Space actually fits really well for ambient music.

Taking one example of the xylophone or bells sounding in the background of this track, GK3 makes this background bells, a very very faint and distant sounding one, like those old memories you left at the amusement park’s merry go round. That kind of unique taste.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2021)

PopZeus said:


> Standard. I’m running a similar Linsoul cable to the stock though, monocrystalline OCC copper. Do you think I would‘ve been better off with the Pro? 🥴


Na pro is just the cable. You burn in your earphones? My review set sounded pretty even. Not too much in the way of treble spikes I can hear on my set especially with them copper cables. In fact I like using that higher resolving silver plated monocrystalline cable the same one on the Pros to add a bit more shimmer to the treble using balanced filters. Try the stock cables and I would definitely burn them in real good. I know fiio advised 100 hours of burn in for their FD5 so I would assume the same for the FD3 as it is pretty much using the same driver minus the beryllium coating.

Mine had the balanced filter installed I believe it is the red ringed ones. I have no idea if the retail version will have the balanced filter or the treble enhancing version on there. One way to know if you hold a light behind he mesh of the nozzle. The treble enhancing one will throw in more light vs the more meshed balanced filter.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I am sure you are aware there are some reviewer wannabes in this thread who can't even afford a flagship IEM. They just want free samples to sell & money from Patreon. I am warning audiophiles to avoid them.


Apparently one of the reviewer wannabes is not happy with a brand as he was dropped hence he started to bash their products. If he is reviewing as a hobbyist, he should be neutral. If he really wants the products, he should buy it but clearly, he cannot afford. He don't even have a flagship IEM. This is how "credible" this reviewer wannabe is. He started reviewing to get free samples as well as collecting money fron Patreon. It is clear that his agenda is money. PM me if you want to know who this user is.


----------



## Wyville

morndewey said:


> This, to me, is an attempt to establish an external standard which, on its face, is somewhat reasonable, and users are likely able to discern for themselves who has & hasn't been exposed, had access to totl items, etc.
> Regardless, everyone  plays/hears at their own level. Objectivity has real limits here.
> This is a discussion forum. Folks are permitted to come across as ignorant or knowledgeable.
> But, as a “reviewer,” to me it is poor form to repeatedly tout one’s bona fides and, moreover, use presumed credentials to disparage the basis for other, conflicting opinions, no matter how misguided those opinions may be. This approach can’t help but come across as insecure and, really, lacking the very authority it asserts.


Just wanted to show some support for what you said. I have reviewed for a number of years and recently called it quits (working on my last review at the moment) because the scene for reviewers has changed quite a lot. 

I started out reviewing, like so many others here, just to share my thoughts from one head-fier to another. It was part and parcel of being a member of this community. I learned from and worked with the best, those capable of drawing an FR graph by ear, those who (behind the scenes) provide feedback to manufacturers that leads to product improvements and those who work in the music industry, slaving away to produce the music we enjoy, yet we never lost that community spirit. There was always just the fun of the hobby and respect for the limits of our hearing (biology) and enjoyment of music (psychology) that dictate whether or not we like certain gear. In fact, trying to understand each others preferences was a key part of helping each other find what gear we liked best. 

Ironically, those reviewers I personally respect the most are also the ones who do a lot of their work in the background and hardly ever (if at all) get credit for it. They don't need it. Those reviewers are also pushed increasingly into the background by influencers who are drawing all the attention to themselves. For myself and a few others I know, that has been a reason to call it quits. None of us enjoy the resulting atmosphere, which is one of competition and vying for attention and "likes", while genuine expertise is ignored. So it doesn't hurt to be a bit more careful these days. 

First and foremost, trust your own ears. If you can't demo, read many different reviews and impressions so you can make an educated guess and remember that even then it can turn out unexpectedly. Try to see if friends who have similar preferences might have heard gear you are interested in. Most of all, never spend your savings because someone else tells you to. Treat anyone who pushes you to buy something (expensive or cheap) with suspicion. A good question to ask yourself could be: Is what they write prescriptive (ie. tries to make up your mind for you) or descriptive (ie. lets you make up your own mind)?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! I figured people here who aren't subscribed to the BGVP thread might be interested in this and would wanna check it out, so I'm posting this here too.
> 
> Here is my review of *BGVP NE5* (link), their newly launched *1DD+2BA+2EST* Tri-brid with aircraft grade Aluminium shells, an attractive shell design, nozzle tuning filters and a highly musical and fun sounding signature with good dynamic punch. Check out the review if you want to know more, soon to be published here on Head-fi as well.
> ​


*CONS: *Not for people looking for a reference style IEM, I would’ve liked a bit more upper-treble air but YMMV, stock cable not as flashy for the price, subtle differences with tuning filters.

LACK OF TREBLE AIR?! In a EST?! NOOOOO WAY!! It can't be possible! LMAO This has been the plague of every EST I own or owned, and definitely the plague of the Mofesest Trio....the upper treble air is always tuned missing or shy. I'm starting to think that EST's are inherently lacking in air. Either that or tuners are scared to death to let the treble shine through on EST's, fearing they'll offend the treble sensitive, who seem to have taken over the IEM world from the treble hungry chinese and japanese.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

"Cons: Know it all poindexters that look at a graph and think they know exactly how these sound."

I couldn't stop laughing at this CON by DS about the Fiio FD3. I love it! Absolutely love it! The Graph Grailers have to be the most coneheaded subjects in this entire hobby. PERIOD. 

"i read the graph, so i know exactly how that earphone sounds. not my preference." LMAO LOL LOL


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *CONS: *Not for people looking for a reference style IEM, I would’ve liked a bit more upper-treble air but YMMV, stock cable not as flashy for the price, subtle differences with tuning filters.
> 
> LACK OF TREBLE AIR?! In a EST?! NOOOOO WAY!! It can't be possible! LMAO This has been the plague of every EST I own or owned, and definitely the plague of the Mofesest Trio....the upper treble air is always tuned missing or shy. I'm starting to think that EST's are inherently lacking in air. Either that or tuners are scared to death to let the treble shine through on EST's, fearing they'll offend the treble sensitive, who seem to have taken over the IEM world from the treble hungry chinese and japanese.


Man...try the LAND, there's no lack of upper treble air there!


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 9, 2021)

I had to take a pot shot at a dude on he FD3 introduction thread. I hope he reads that part as it was meant for him.  Guy comes in out of nowhere and says

"Looks like another "almost good" IEM if you ask me.. Treble needs to descend before 4k for natural vocals."

Here's the problem dude.. NO ONE ASKED YOU. Lol. I almost wanted to ask him if he was making a DLC dynamic earphone for $100 that he can send me a sample of since he is the expert he knows better than Fiio obviously. I would love to hear it.

If he owned the thing maybe he has a valid concern but this is based off of rough graph provided by fiio. Lovely

Please folks I know a lot of you guys know your graphs and such. Please try not to judge a phone before actually hearing it. Not asking for much but it is statements like that just kills me a little bit inside. Cringe worthy don't quite describe it.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

Wyville said:


> Just wanted to show some support for what you said. I have reviewed for a number of years and recently called it quits (working on my last review at the moment) because the scene for reviewers has changed quite a lot.
> 
> I started out reviewing, like so many others here, just to share my thoughts from one head-fier to another. It was part and parcel of being a member of this community. I learned from and worked with the best, those capable of drawing an FR graph by ear, those who (behind the scenes) provide feedback to manufacturers that leads to product improvements and those who work in the music industry, slaving away to produce the music we enjoy, yet we never lost that community spirit. There was always just the fun of the hobby and respect for the limits of our hearing (biology) and enjoyment of music (psychology) that dictate whether or not we like certain gear. In fact, trying to understand each others preferences was a key part of helping each other find what gear we liked best.
> 
> ...


I absolutely concur. Reviewing is a hobby for us but some wannabes want to make money from it and now they are complaining they are not being sent samples. I will not hesitate to call them out.

For example, this user in the screenshot below is so entitled. If people don't send samples, just buy it if one really wants it. Clearly, this user is reviewing for the free samples and money. There is no Oriolus Traillii review sample but I order it myself.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 9, 2021)

This is not a "discovery".


----------



## ehjie

Wyville said:


> Just wanted to show some support for what you said. I have reviewed for a number of years and recently called it quits (working on my last review at the moment) because the scene for reviewers has changed quite a lot.
> 
> A good question to ask yourself could be: Is what they write prescriptive (ie. tries to make up your mind for you) or _*descriptive*_ (ie. lets you make up your own mind)?


Good point. When a fellow head-fier/hobbyist do some queries, I try to be as objective as possible, in a polite way i.e. needless badmouthing. There is actually no good nor bad in choices, just preferences.
Most of the time, I give notice to where my tuning bias is set so that whoever I am conversing with has a very fair idea how I gauge the device in question...


----------



## sutosuto

ehjie said:


> When a fellow head-fier/hobbyist do some queries, I try to be as objective as possible, in a polite way i.e. needless badmouthing. There is actually no good nor bad in choices, just preferences.


LOL, I recall I asked you about Acoustune1300 when I searched for upgrade from LZ A7, instead of persuading me to buy something, you wished me to enjoy my A7 when I told what I am looking for, not sure if you remember 😂
Luckily, I was not impulsive to buy anything too at that time.


----------



## ehjie

sutosuto said:


> LOL, I recall I asked you about Acoustune1300 when I searched for upgrade from LZ A7, instead of persuading me to buy something, you wished me to enjoy my A7 when I told what I am looking for, not sure if you remember 😂
> Luckily, I was not impulsive to buy anything too at that time.


LOL. Thanks for reminding me! 
30 years in this hobby. From portables, desktop to Home hi-fi, back again to portables. From vinyl, cassettes, cd and now digital, only to go back to vinyl,  but maintaining portables.
As a hobbyist, I have a very fair concept of HOW our brain works.   
Deciding the next upgrade is a very tedious process, pretty much the same degree of difficulty as raising/setting aside the budget for it.
But for the typical enthusiast, research, research, research ->buy->sell old stock->upgrade,  this is the normal travel route.
The Best upgrade should be very significant, either complementing your current stocks w/ a different flavour, or to totally supersede all of them, some hobbyists prefer 1 or 2 excellent sets. Some are collectors. I belong to the latter...


----------



## mndless

I don't necessarily mind if reviewers waffle a bit on their reviews, even if it comes across as shilling. What I do mind is them not being objective when it comes to describing the sound that they're hearing. I waffled plenty on my review of the GS Audio GD7B because it's got a weird tuning, very similar to the Fearless Audio Tequila. Nearly flat until the upper treble roll-off. I personally like this tuning for many applications, but I know for a fact that most people will not. As long as you can remain objective about what you are or are not hearing that you expect to be hearing from listening to your music, then I don't mind people trying to soften the blow to whomever provided their review sample of they didn't purchase it outright. I also think it a fair expectation that people are forthright with where they got their set. Did you buy it outright? Is it a loaner on rotation? Is it a set you've been sent that you're allowed to keep? If a handful of honest reviews that point out inherent flaws in a set are enough to keep a company from sending you products to review, then that isn't a company you want to work with in the first place.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

mndless said:


> I don't necessarily mind if reviewers waffle a bit on their reviews, even if it comes across as shilling. What I do mind is them not being objective when it comes to describing the sound that they're hearing. I waffled plenty on my review of the GS Audio GD7B because it's got a weird tuning, very similar to the Fearless Audio Tequila. Nearly flat until the upper treble roll-off. I personally like this tuning for many applications, but I know for a fact that most people will not. As long as you can remain objective about what you are or are not hearing that you expect to be hearing from listening to your music, then I don't mind people trying to soften the blow to whomever provided their review sample of they didn't purchase it outright. I also think it a fair expectation that people are forthright with where they got their set. Did you buy it outright? Is it a loaner on rotation? Is it a set you've been sent that you're allowed to keep? If a handful of honest reviews that point out inherent flaws in a set are enough to keep a company from sending you products to review, then that isn't a company you want to work with in the first place.


I concur. Look at that wannabe I mentioned earlier who is reviewing for samples and money. The worst part is he feels entitled. Ridiculous.


----------



## mndless

audio123 said:


> I concur. Look at that wannabe I mentioned earlier who is reviewing for samples and money. The worst part is he feels entitled. Ridiculous.


I don't even mind paid reviews if they state that they accepted money for the review and try to be objective about it. It does mean that I take their reviews with a much larger amount of salt, but they can still be a datum point in my consideration of a set. Without such transparency, though, once such things come to light, it basically sinks your credibility.

Honesty is everything when it comes to trusting what you say.


----------



## audio123

mndless said:


> I don't even mind paid reviews if they state that they accepted money for the review and try to be objective about it. It does mean that I take their reviews with a much larger amount of salt, but they can still be a datum point in my consideration of a set. Without such transparency, though, once such things come to light, it basically sinks your credibility.
> 
> Honesty is everything when it comes to trusting what you say.


Yes integrity is of utmost importance.


----------



## mndless

Figured I would post this here as well as it's dedicated forum in case people were considering purchasing a set from these guys:

Bad news, guys. It looks like GS Audio is going to be charging now for alternate shell colors and faceplates.

US $20.00 | GS AUDIO Artwork Appearance Options Customized Earphone Appearance Shell Panel with Beautiful IEM

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPX2TNH

I kinda expected this to happen as they got more popular, but it still sucks.


----------



## Animagus (Aug 9, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> *CONS: *Not for people looking for a reference style IEM, I would’ve liked a bit more upper-treble air but YMMV, stock cable not as flashy for the price, subtle differences with tuning filters.
> 
> LACK OF TREBLE AIR?! In a EST?! NOOOOO WAY!! It can't be possible! LMAO This has been the plague of every EST I own or owned, and definitely the plague of the Mofesest Trio....the upper treble air is always tuned missing or shy. I'm starting to think that EST's are inherently lacking in air. Either that or tuners are scared to death to let the treble shine through on EST's, fearing they'll offend the treble sensitive, who seem to have taken over the IEM world from the treble hungry chinese and japanese.


Hey there! Please don't misconstrue what I wrote or read between lines that I didn't write. I wrote that I personally would've liked a bit more upper-treble air - because I personally like airy signatures. That doesn't mean NE5 lacks upper-treble air, is dark sounding or has a roll-off. I specifically mentioned 'YMMV' because everyone's preferences are different and some people like upper-treble to be warmer/smoother and some like it to be extra sparkly and sizzly (like TRI Starshine). If it 'lacked' upper-treble extension and air or had a perceivable treble roll-off, I would've specifically mentioned that, like I did in my DK-3001 Pro and DK-2001 review (for example) and others that warranted it. Kindly read the treble section of the NE5 review for full impressions. In any case, if I left any room for doubt, I'll re-write the sentence better for it to be clearer. 

NE5 isn't airy like U12t or Craft Ears Six (which is even more) or extra airy like TRI Starshine. It's smoother and natural sounding in upper-treble but has good upper-treble extension till 20kHz without any perceivable upper-treble roll-off. It's one of the better EST implementations I've heard, which is especially difficult to come by in this price range, at least relative to the ones I've tried. Anyway, my impressions are based on what I hear but here is the final graph of NE5 from BGVP for whoever is interested. BGVP has shared the animated-coloured version of this graph on their AliExpress product page too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## illumidata

audio123 said:


> I absolutely concur. Reviewing is a hobby for us but some wannabes want to make money from it and now they are complaining they are not being sent samples. I will not hesitate to call them out.
> 
> For example, this user in the screenshot below is so entitled. If people don't send samples, just buy it if one really wants it. Clearly, this user is reviewing for the free samples and money. There is no Oriolus Traillii review sample but I order it myself.


Say what you will about his motivations, his reviews are extremely thorough and very clear in their methodology. I know exactly how he reached the conclusions he did and what he was listening to in order to reach those conclusions. Not something i can say about yours, sadly.

I’d also suggest that stalking people across social media and letting them live rent free in your head is not a good use of anyone’s time, but YMMV.

Maybe stop trying to create drama, follow your own advice and enjoy the music.


----------



## Strifeff7

Still waiting for a new "Discovery" in this Discovery Thread.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

illumidata said:


> Say what you will about his motivations, his reviews are extremely thorough and very clear in their methodology. I know exactly how he reached the conclusions he did and what he was listening to in order to reach those conclusions. Not something i can say about yours, sadly.
> 
> I’d also suggest that stalking people across social media and letting them live rent free in your head is not a good use of anyone’s time, but YMMV.
> 
> Maybe stop trying to create drama, follow your own advice and enjoy the music.


Reviewing is just a hobby for me. I don't need to convince you in any way. He probably want to convince people like you to subscribe to his Patreon which in turn allow him to earn some money. For his case, there is an ulterior motive beyond reviewing. This means you are supportive of him to feel entitled to getting samples & earning money in the process? I am not trying to create drama but this is to allow other audiophiles to know about this issue. It is all about being transparent.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 9, 2021)

"Feeling entitled" is a biased judgement.
The rest is one of the established reviewer models for better or worse.

Some just hear the difference between $1000+ cables of free samples for a hobby.... 

Feeble attempts of trying to establishe some credibility by bringing other people down feel really rotten and if it is tolerated or even accepted just brings down this hobby.


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> Reviewing is just a hobby for me. I don't need to convince you in any way. He probably want to convince people like you to subscribe to his Patreon which in turn allow him to earn some money. For his case, there is an ulterior motive beyond reviewing. This means you are supportive of him to feel entitled to getting samples & earning money in the process? I am not trying to create drama but this is to allow other audiophiles to know about this issue. It is all about being transparent.



One thing I do agree with you, reviewing must really be a hobby for you. I'm pretty sure you're a full-time prick.

You should take your own advice and let it go. I was gonna let you pass but you sure don't drop the bone, so here we are. All you're proving to everyone else is that having TOTL gear and money doesn't make you a better reviewer than a broke student like @RikudouGoku, because his reviews are superior. 

And in your distorted logic, people like @Dsnuts are also wanna be reviewers, right? Because he also gets free samples. Oh and all the big youtubers.

Go get some air, you're clearly in need.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@illumidata  audio123 recommendations are spot on and I respect him, he always suggested me very good products!


----------



## nymz

Xinlisupreme said:


> @illumidata  audio123 recommendations are spot on and I respect him, he always suggested me very good products!



Well, that's not everything in life. That's the same as saying Einstein could treat everyone like he wished to just because he knew what he was talking about. I respect people with experience and take them in consideration, since I know nothing about this hobby. But that doesnt give you the right to just shoot in every direction you feel like to.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

nymz said:


> One thing I do agree with you, reviewing must really be a hobby for you. I'm pretty sure you're a full-time prick.
> 
> You should take your own advice and let it go. I was gonna let you pass but you sure don't drop the bone, so here we are. All you're proving to everyone else is that having TOTL gear and money doesn't make you a better reviewer than a broke student like @RikudouGoku, because his reviews are superior.
> 
> ...


I know you are reasonable and my question to you is "Do you feel it is right for him to feel *entitled *to receiving samples?" Cheers.
For the record, people like @Dsnuts bought TOTL gears with their own money and they don't feel entitled to samples.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 9, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Reviewing is just a hobby for me. I don't need to convince you in any way. He probably want to convince people like you to subscribe to his Patreon which in turn allow him to earn some money. For his case, there is an ulterior motive beyond reviewing. This means you are supportive of him to feel entitled to getting samples & earning money in the process? I am not trying to create drama but this is to allow other audiophiles to know about this issue. It is all about being transparent.


Alright since you went this far.

How does patreon or any kind of service like that EARN YOU MONEY WHEN YOU SPEND MORE ON THE PRODUCTS THEMSELVES!




30 usd ish per month currently. I spent 70 on my last earbud batch and another 220 usd on the GS Audio stuff. 290 usd, would take about 10 months to get that back from my patreon at the current rate. But yeah, I guess I somehow manage to profit out of it. Yup.

Out of your 8 latest reviews, 7 out of them are review units.
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/07/13/campfire-satsuma/
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/07/13/campfire-honeydew/
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/07/11/ibasso-it01x/
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/06/03/hiby-r6-2020/
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/05/11/plussound-tri-hybrid/
https://audio123reviews.com/2021/03/31/dunu-zen/

This is not counting this one: https://audio123reviews.com/2021/08/07/bqeyz-spring-2/
Since you didnt explicitely mention if this was self-bought or a review unit (probably a review unit judging by the track record here).

"The Spring 2 is a musical sounding IEM that is able to provide robust bass, forward upper midrange and controlled treble. There is a smooth and fatigue-free listen. The soundstage provides an enveloping feeling. In addition, the Spring 2 has solid build quality. The BQEYZ Spring 2 delivers a strong sonic performance."

"The Satsuma is a clean sounding IEM that is able to provide agile bass, detailed midrange and airy treble. There is a smooth and musical listen. The soundstage provides accurate positioning of vocals and instruments. In addition, the Satsuma has solid build quality and it comes with a new Smoky Lite cable. The Campfire Satsuma is one of the latest releases from Campfire and it delivers an engaging sonic display."

"The Honeydew is a fun sounding IEM that is able to provide robust bass, laid-back midrange and smooth treble. There is a relaxing and fatigue-free listen. The soundstage provides an open feeling. In addition, the Honeydew has solid build quality and it comes with a new Smoky Lite cable. The Campfire Honeydew is one of the latest releases from Campfire and it delivers a lush sonic display."

"The IT01X is a engaging sounding IEM that is able to provide impactful bass, smooth midrange and extended treble. The soundstage creates an enveloping feeling. There is a musical display. In addition, the IT01X has solid build quality. The iBasso IT01X is the latest IEM from iBasso and it delivers a sublime sonic display."

"The Craft 4 is an vibrant sounding IEM that is able to provide agile bass, transparent midrange and extended treble. There is a clean and detailed presentation. In addition, the Craft 4 has a stunning design and it is available in both universal & custom. The Craft Ears Craft 4 is an outstanding IEM by Craft Ears and it delivers a spectacular sonic performance."

"The Zen is a phenomenal sounding IEM that is able to deliver an emotional and musical sound with clean bass, upfront midrange and smooth treble. The soundstage is holographic and provides an enveloping feeling. There is excellent depth and width. In addition, the Zen is constructed well with stainless steel shells and it comes with a nice cable. The Dunu Zen sets a benchmark for single dynamic IEM with its impressive sonic performance."

(excluding the 2 other non-iems reviews)

So apparently the 5 latest iem reviews are all positive. Huh?


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> I know you are reasonable and my question to you is "Do you feel it is right for him to feel *entitled *to receiving samples?" Cheers.
> For the record, people like @Dsnuts bought TOTL gears with their own money and they don't feel entitled to samples.



If I feel brands should send samples? That's the own problem. They have departments for that.
If I feel reviewers should feel entitled to samples? *Nope.*
If I feel reviewers should speak up when they are left out because they didn't shill on the brand's last product and it was garbage? *Absolutely.*

You see, the more reviewers are left out because they didnt shill (BGGAR was left out too, and i'm pretty sure that he can sell a product better than any of us here if he likes it), the smaller the review sample is. The smaller the review sample is, the less information the costumer has and blind picks happen. You know, in the end, who gets *****d more? People like me. People like 99% of this forum.

My favourite IEM that I own is TSMR Land. That was mainly due to @Dsnuts review and other costumers opinions. If you open his review you can read "I would like to post my gratitude to Tansio Mirai for the review sample. I consider all review samples the rightful owners are the folks that provide the samples.", so yeah, I'm very grateful someone got a review sample to do this review. People like me got a benefit from him getting a sample. If in the end, he paid to keep it? Doesn't matter to me, his job was done and I was happy. Only have to be grateful that he did it and that TSMR sent him a sample.
Same thing applies to you. If I read a review from you, and in the end I buy it and love it, I don't care how you got it. 

I don't dislike you, I don't dislike anyone here. Just don't wanna see someone spilling dirt to a colegue. If it was the other way around, I'd feel the same.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright since you went this far.
> 
> How does patreon or any kind of service like that EARN YOU MONEY WHEN YOU SPEND MORE ON THE PRODUCTS THEMSELVES!
> 
> ...


Hmmm. All those reviews you quoted sound the same. I'm sure the IEMs themselves didn't all sound similar!


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

nymz said:


> If I feel brands should send samples? That's the own problem. They have departments for that.
> If I feel reviewers should feel entitled to samples? *Nope.*
> If I feel reviewers should speak up when they are left out because they didn't shill on the brand's last product and it was garbage? *Absolutely.*
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking a balanced approach regarding this issue. You surely know that i respect you as an individual as you are logical in your reasoning. You mentioned "If I feel reviewers should speak up when they are left out because they didn't shill on the brand's last product and it was garbage? *Absolutely.*" I am in this situation before and some brands left me out. Honestly, I can't be bothered as this is just a hobby. I review what I like. If I like the newer releases, I will just buy it. At the end of the day, we all want good sound. For the record, I am not trying to say my opinion is superior just because I have experience with TOTL gears. Sorry to those who feel it that way. At the end of the day, I respect everyone's opinions even @RikudouGoku but the motivation has to be clear (if he can explain the screenshot I posted earlier, it will be good to clear the air otherwise it will just show how entitled he is). Cheers.


----------



## xanlamin

Guys, everyone has made their points, can we cool it off lest the thread gets locked up by mods.


----------



## nymz

Yeah, sorry for the derailing. Mods can delete my posts if they wish to. Let's keep this on topic.


----------



## ehjie

Xinlisupreme said:


> audio123 recommendations are spot on and I respect him, he always suggested me very good products!


+1!  Through the years, even before the the Acoustune 1670ss was the old flagship, reviews were very consistent and influential to me @ least. 
As @Wyville put it Descriptive impression - I am most certainly not obligated to buy If my wallet is not ready. But I do take note of it, sometimes I keep on going back to that review and check out other reviews as well. Here or from other sites.


nymz said:


> I don't dislike you, I don't dislike anyone here. Just don't wanna see someone spilling dirt to a colegue. If it was the other way around, I'd feel the same.


It is very apparent to me, we are one here as well. Respect others as how we would respect ourselves

Per the image by audio123, This is an achievement from one of the most reliable resource/reviewers in our time. 
I'd like myself to be remind in this manner. 
As well as the other reviewers, with their reviews/impressions of the items they want to share here in headfi
and their posts from the other sites...


----------



## ehjie

xanlamin said:


> Guys, everyone has made their points, can we cool it off lest the thread gets locked up by mods.


Yea, popcorn mode should be finished right about now, lol


----------



## audio123

xanlamin said:


> Guys, everyone has made their points, can we cool it off lest the thread gets locked up by mods.


Yes, let's move on.  


ehjie said:


> +1!  Through the years, even before the the Acoustune 1670ss was the old flagship, reviews were very consistent and influential to me @ least.
> As @Wyville put it Descriptive impression - I am most certainly not obligated to buy If my wallet is not ready. But I do take note of it, sometimes I keep on going back to that review and check out other reviews as well. Here or from other sites.
> 
> It is very apparent to me, we are one here as well. Respect others as how we would respect ourselves
> ...


You just reminded me how difficult it is to acquire that Titan. One of my best purchases ever.


----------



## dabaiyan

Here is a discovery for anyone who's still interested in those. 634ears iems handmade from Japan, takes over a month from ordering for them to be made. I think you can choose any wood or engraving you'd like. I ordered a pair of T8IE-S and loving them so far. They are very musical but smooth sounding, no harsh peaks or muddiness anywhere, still burning them in though. 
What's unique is that these have a "c-ring" system, which is just a plastic ring on the stem of the IEM to cover up the air flow and slightly tweak the sound, holes covered provide more bass. More elegant solution to the tape mod so many perform I guess.
website: https://634ears.com/category/products/earpones/


----------



## nymz

dabaiyan said:


> Here is a discovery for anyone who's still interested in those. 634ears iems handmade from Japan, takes over a month from ordering for them to be made. I think you can choose any wood or engraving you'd like. I ordered a pair of T8IE-S and loving them so far. They are very musical but smooth sounding, no harsh peaks or muddiness anywhere, still burning them in though.
> What's unique is that these have a "c-ring" system, which is just a plastic ring on the stem of the IEM to cover up the air flow and slightly tweak the sound, holes covered provide more bass. More elegant solution to the tape mod so many perform I guess.
> website: https://634ears.com/category/products/earpones/



Don't even care how they sound. I need this in my life.


----------



## docentore (Aug 9, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Yes integrity is of utmost importance.


Does integrity means copy-paste from review to review? Two different IEMs same description of sound.


----------



## Martward

I think it's very important that reviewers share when they get denied review samples, especially after a less than positive review. It shows how much you can trust the first batch of reviews. If the company drops all reviewers who dare to say something negative then probably the first reviewers didn't do so, that could be a taste thing or a shill thing, doesn't matter.

Also I don't think that how expensive someone's collection is necessarily makes their opinions more or less credible...


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone have information on the dynamic drivers used in the chi-fi? When you read the descriptions, then what just does not occur. composite, bio, graphene, beryl, titanium, with a double magnetic system, came across with a triple one. Head spin. Maybe someone will be able to somehow systematize this and at least roughly explain what can be expected from this or that? With armature drivers, it's still a little easier. But dynamic ones are just a disaster.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> Does anyone have information on the dynamic drivers used in the chi-fi? When you read the descriptions, then what just does not occur. composite, bio, graphene, beryl, titanium, with a double magnetic system, came across with a triple one. Head spin. Maybe someone will be able to somehow systematize this and at least roughly explain what can be expected from this or that? With armature drivers, it's still a little easier. But dynamic ones are just a disaster.


Mostly its like raffle lottery. Many brands throw in exotic terms like Diamond, beryllium and what not. It's mostly dependent on tuning. But yes, drivers like LCP have better base response, graphene sounds a bit mature. It's anybody's guess what exactly is used as not many teardown samples are available in the public domain.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 9, 2021)

See Audio Bravery intrigued my interest, specifically for hakugei stock cable.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/reviews

My experience with See Audio is only limited to Yume, for Yume, hmmm It has good tuning except the bass DD driver to my liking.

Pretty standard 2BA+1DD, and well expected technicalities from Knowles ED29689 (used for ER4, KBEAR Neon, TRI Starsea and many others) covering full range, backed up by Knowles FH 33518 (pretty rare unit, but this has been seen on Custom IEMs with 2BA+1DD config), that covers higher frequencies.

The 10mm liquid silicone diaphragm one they called, lacked the meat to my liking too thin and too delightful, reminds me of bass of ER4’s BA bass, despite the measurements says it has sufficient down sloped sub-bass focused floor. (Note: I tried my best, using different cables/ear tips, and evem teared dumper filters apart and adding tape mod, literally all possible mod to save the thin bass, result was unsuccessful.)

But the tuning of Yume is something very delightful, reminds me of Dusk without 6khz peak. So this Bravery (they replaced DD to knowles woofer) is something that again may bring a good hope,  just from speculative perspective.

I’m interested to see Yinyan Alladin comparison to See Audio Bravery.

If something can compete with blessing2/dusk, I think those Alladin and Bravery are the good candidates.

The warmish-neutral description of Bravery reminds me of DUNU Studio SA6, and yes from tuning of Yume, I can see where that’s coming.


----------



## ian91

AmericanSpirit said:


> See Audio Bravery intrigued my interest, specifically for hakugei stock cable.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/reviews
> 
> ...



Wouldn't mind comparing the two, the descriptions sound similar to what I hear with the Aladdin. However, I have doubts that the bass BAs can top the DD in the Aladdin. It has the most natural attack, decay and timbral properties I have encountered in a DD yet. I was listening to some tabla (drum) music last night and the detail was just incredble.

What I'm saying is, even if the tuning in the Bravery is identical (i.e. brilliant) I would probably still choose the Aladdin just for properties of the DD and how it conveys instrumental music.

Would love to see a direct comparison though!


----------



## povidlo

AmericanSpirit said:


> See Audio Bravery intrigued my interest, specifically for hakugei stock cable.


Looks like the same cable used in $30 hakugei earbuds.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

povidlo said:


> Looks like the same cable used in $30 hakugei earbuds.


Thanks for the input, someone else mentioned it’s a variant of hakugei little harmony cable which I saw it’s sold around $70 USD.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMnOmjV

 It does look more like the little harmony one.


----------



## ian91

I love the looks of the Bravery though, right up my street.


----------



## povidlo

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for the input, someone else mentioned it’s a variant of hakugei little harmony cable which I saw it’s sold around $70 USD.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMnOmjV
> 
> It does look more like the little harmony one.


Earlier listings of these earbuds have the cable looking more like Little Harmony as well. I actually bought them thinking cable has purple splitter and connectors but turned out it's all grey 🤣


----------



## AmericanSpirit

povidlo said:


> Earlier listings of these earbuds have the cable looking more like Little Harmony as well. I actually bought them thinking cable has purple splitter and connectors but turned out it's all grey 🤣


Hmm the connector shape does look exactly like that! 
So Bravery’s actual IEM price ($270 less $30 cable less $20 xelastec) comes close to $220, which is $50 increase from 2BA+1DD Yume @$170. 4BA (knowles + sonion ) for $220 from See Audio.
Sounds like a buy for me.


----------



## FSTOP

audio123 said:


> I agree and disagree at the same time. It is all about the exposure to audio gears. How can someone who has no exposure to flagship IEMs knows what's good sound?


Audio123,

Can I respectfully disagree with you? I've read many of your reviews over the last few years, given you lots of thumbs up, and agreed with you so many times. But your comments lately have been disconcerting.

I haven't heard a single IEM over $300. By your account, I know nothing of what "good sound" is. 

But, I have a degree in audio engineering. That means I had training using studio-grade audio components, including multitrack mixing boards, how to pick and properly use a myriad of microphones to record all types of sounds, vox, and musical instruments in the field, at concert venues, and in a studio, and how to record and mix all of those down into a proper stereo sound field. I've been recording and mixing audio (along with video and as a still photographer), as a profession for over 3 decades. 

Most of my music listening is done in a sound-treated room with racks of studio equipment.

I also design and build my own speaker systems, including tuning boxes and 4th-order crossover networks, from scratch. 

Many of my friends are professional musicians. One plays a centuries-old (priceless) cello handed down from generations of musicians and plays mostly live in inter-continental concerts and as a studio musician on many recordings. I don't think she owns any consumer IEMs. 

In my training and with none of my sound engineer peers, would anyone use an IEM to mix audio. Many commenters and reviewers on HeadFi are also musicians, and I respect their training and ear for knowing how a particular instrument should sound, regardless of the IEM they are listening to a recording with.

Yes, absolutely "reference" is very important. But stating that one particular IEM, costing $5K+, is the best, which the rest of us haven't heard, is of no help. Not to mention everyone has different ear anatomy, preferences in various types of music, and the way it is presented through electronics. 

Are any of my points valid? 

I appreciate your viewpoint, as I do many others on this forum, but when statements are intended to just be hurtful and self-serving, they are no longer helpful. 

I look forward to some of your upcoming reviews.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FSTOP said:


> Audio123,
> 
> Can I respectfully disagree with you? I've read many of your reviews over the last few years, given you lots of thumbs up, and agreed with you so many times. But your comments lately have been disconcerting.
> 
> ...


This positivity is the need of the hour. People have different ways to enjoy music not everyone is fortunate enough to listen music via flagship IEMs. But, they still love music like everyone else on this forum. All of us are reviewers here because everyone shares their views, reviews and impressions to further the discourse and help a fellow in getting that musical bliss through their gear.


----------



## mndless (Aug 9, 2021)

FSTOP said:


> Audio123,
> 
> Can I respectfully disagree with you? I've read many of your reviews over the last few years, given you lots of thumbs up, and agreed with you so many times. But your comments lately have been disconcerting.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely true. The best way to gauge the tuning of a "reference" tuned IEM is to directly compare the listening experience with a reference tuned loudspeaker and see how they differ. IEMs are constantly battling against the fact that you don't have room gain and you don't get the natural sound distortion associated with how your outer ears interfere with and amplify sound frequencies. It's what Harman was studying when he created his reference curves for over-ear and in-ear headsets. It doesn't require a $5000 set of IEMs to know if something sounds good, but it does limit in certain ways whether you can claim that something is "the best", for what that's worth in an ever-evolving market trying to cater to buyers listening to an ever-broadening pool of music genres.

This is why it's generally better to contextualize things. "This is the best set I have listened to, even compared to x, y, z more expensive sets, etc." Is much easier to accept than "this is the best set." This is also complicated further by the fact that people have very different ear structures, both inner and outer ear structures. So someone whose outer ears are very different from yours will perceive the sound produced by a "reference" tuned loudspeaker quite differently to you, which means that when you take away the effect that their outer ears have on their perception of sound, an IEM that you feel is "reference" tuned may not sound right to them.

Audio gear is complicated. Having experienced the higher end of the scale does provide more datum points to draw conclusions from, because you'll have heard sets where they're using all the best drivers and complicated crossover networks because cost is no issue when designing that type of niche luxury, premium, high-end audio gear. You get to experience the limits of the current technology, which can help you pin down where other, lesser sets are underperforming.

It's just generally better when people can be nice about it instead of trying to put down others for not having the opportunity to experience the same things they have within the hobby.

Edit: I'm currently luxuriating in the beautiful sounds coming from my KEF iQ90 tower speakers right now, and it's hard to say if I've heard a set of IEMs that quite lives up to them yet. Hopefully I'll find some eventually, but I'm so glad I traveled a third of the way up the US coast to pick these beauties up.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 9, 2021)

L&P W2 arrived:
-I’m gonna be on vacation for the rest of this week and this is my trip mate with iphone

-I heard L&P W2 is quite impressive and I can second to that, I was quite impressed, far beyond than the first time I heard BTR5 or M11Pro of FiiO
-I will bring M11Pro and compare with L&P W2 for the rest of the week with these buddies

updates:

-L&P W2 got pretty impressive dynamic range illustration, the transient response from one note to another is crisp fast, and impluse response is quicker than M11pro’s AK4497EQ to my impression. This results in great dynamism which is quite evident on Moondrop Variation’s LCP bass driver,  the sound that the piano hammer hits the string, the kick of the bass drum, all with very realistic presence. I feel spatial coordination is still behind of M11Pro, but it’s definitely a great option for $300 compared to DAPs that costs more than 2 or 3x of this DAC.

-It came with usb-C /lighting/general USB adapters as a source of input

-if connecting directly thru wires doesn’t bother you(I meant for the options of Bluetooth receivers), W2 is something to consider as an option to boost your iphone/android/PC

update2: Used my reference monitor, Softears RSV, this IEM reveals all possible flaws.  When compared to M11Pro, W2 got a better dynamic range illustration, but when it comes to image positioning, W2’s image stays on rather flat plane, in the other words the imaging is compact and dynamic, but lacks depth. Diffusion sounds going sideways, forward/backward lacked a bit of depth.  This helps for some genre, for those wants instruments and vocals to stay closer for intimacy, but when tracks focused on utilization of the space, W2 lacks it’s capability.

It’s a good and precise USB dongle for sure, I prefer rock/pop with W2.


----------



## B9Scrambler

This one is going up there as one of my fav all-BA iems; Earsonics Corsa. Reminiscent of the Brainwavz B400 but with a cooler tonality, more neutral bass presentation, and more detail in the mids and treble. A bit more umph in the low end would be nice but it's still very nice as-is. Thing is built like a tank, and about as big as one too, lol.


----------



## chinmie

FSTOP said:


> Audio123,
> 
> Can I respectfully disagree with you? I've read many of your reviews over the last few years, given you lots of thumbs up, and agreed with you so many times. But your comments lately have been disconcerting.
> 
> ...



yes, and most people i know in audio profession who don't dabble in audiophile hobby would base their gears by familiarity, rarely changing their gears other than upgrading in something similar, because most of them can't spare wasting time to re-familiarize themselves with different things all the time. 

i don't have an audio engineering degree, but i spent most of my younger days playing in live gigs and mixing in studios. 

i started joining this headfi with the really cheap KZ ATR and earbuds, and while now i had the chance to hear some of the kilobuck earphones/headphones (so in a way, it's safe to say that i do know what I'm talking about as an "audiophile"), i still think my earlier training matter the most. 

i find that some earlier cheap earphones that used to wow me the first time i listened to it, after years of listening to other more expensive gears, still gives me the same wow feeling when i listen to it again nowadays, that means my assessment was genuine, not because that's the best i ever heard  because i haven't listened to TOTLs yet. 

I've met with some fellow audiophiles who has some of the most expensive gears, but still don't know what they're talking about...and also on the other spectrum, those who have cheaper gear but know what they're hearing and how to describe it. 

words like banning the use of EQ because "it's not what the artist intended" is some of the best giveaway for me. EQs, amps, double amping, etc are just tools, use it whenever necessary, and use them wisely, nothing more, nothing less.. sound and human perceptions changes all the time


----------



## audio123 (Aug 9, 2021)

FSTOP said:


> Audio123,
> 
> Can I respectfully disagree with you? I've read many of your reviews over the last few years, given you lots of thumbs up, and agreed with you so many times. But your comments lately have been disconcerting.
> 
> ...


I don't wish to start the quarrel but @RikudouGoku started it first by calling me and Dsnuts disgusting on Discord which was shown to me by others. He then went on to feel entitled. If he did not launch an personal attack, this will not happen. Hence, I decided to call him out and wanted to let everyone know how he is like. I hope this will shed light on the issue. I have absolutely no intention to bring down @RikudouGoku but he insulted me first. In addition, I definitely know that having TOTL experience does not give one the right to bring others down but given how he initiated it, I felt compelled to use it. Have you guys seen me bringing down @nymz just because he don't have TOTL experience? Absolutely no. @nymz is a friendly person with logical reasoning & I respect him as an individual. For every issue, we always want to know the root cause and in this case, @RikudouGoku is the one who started it. Cheers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok guys this is not constructive or is it something that I want to see on this thread. You all need to chill. This whole finger pointing and what not is not good. Nothing ever good comes about from this. This is exactly how arguments start and get the thread monitored. I would prefer that to not happen. 

I have discussed with audio in private about his postings on this thread and he continues to post about stuff I warned him about several times. So I will call him out in pubic. I would appreciate you not posting stuff like that and I don't give a rip about what folks post on discord or anywhere else on the nets. I have been through too much life to worry about what folks say online. I couldn't possibly care less. I must be quite the topic on other places. Lol. 

You all don't have to respect what I do or what I post about on headfi I have been called much worse.  I for one am not gonna bash another persons namesake online no matter what I think of that person. Life is too short for stuff like that. I would like to think most folks that post here are good natured and have their own real lives going on to be stressed about online stuff. Less finger pointing and more discoveries. Please. 

If your gonna argue about whos more experienced or who is legit and who is not. Stupid high school stuff. Go do it elsewhere but not here. I am sure most of the readers here would appreciate that including myself. I am gonna kindly ask you all to refrain from these kind of posts.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> I don't wish to start the quarrel but @RikudouGoku started it first by calling me and Dsnuts disgusting on Discord which was shown to me by others. He then went on to feel entitled. If he did not launch an personal attack, this will not happen. Hence, I decided to call him out and wanted to let everyone know how he is like. I hope this will shed light on the issue. I have absolutely no intention to bring down @RikudouGoku but he insulted me first. In addition, I definitely know that having TOTL experience does not give one the right to bring others down but given how he initiated it, I felt compelled to use it. Have you guys seen me bringing down @nymz just because he don't have TOTL experience? Absolutely no. @nymz is a friendly person with logical reasoning & I respect him as an individual. For every issue, we always want to know the root cause and in this case, @RikudouGoku is the one who started it. Cheers.


Man, we have ignore function which I feel you may utilize.  Insulting someone is not a civilized behavior, but those thing could happen, pretty frequently, for online community, as we don’t see face-to-face.

I used to moderate online MMO games’s official forum, and believe me, that’s a pure pain. Fights over fights.  I’d suggest easiest way to hit ignore and it’s all set. That’s how we stop war. Fighting back could cause further bloods over bloods.


----------



## mndless

chinmie said:


> yes, and most people i know in audio profession who don't dabble in audiophile hobby would base their gears by familiarity, rarely changing their gears other than upgrading in something similar, because most of them can't spare wasting time to re-familiarize themselves with different things all the time.
> 
> i don't have an audio engineering degree, but i spent most of my younger days playing in live gigs and mixing in studios.
> 
> ...


The audiophile community is frequently far, far more critical about their equipment than actual audio engineers. From what I understand, most audio engineers will have a set of reference-tuned speakers and a set of more consumer-tuned speakers so they can see how the music will sound for the majority of listeners and make sure they haven't left in too much gain in a certain region that conflicts with typical tuning models in consumer speakers and headphones. Audio engineers and the majority of consumers use their equipment to listen to the music, while audiophiles have a, sometimes unfortunate, habit of using their music to listen to their equipment.

Not necessarily a bad thing, but it can make people in the community seem aloof to those who aren't familiar with the concept.

What is important is to find what sounds good to you, then sit back and enjoy your music, movies, YouTube videos, whatever. Because being hyper-aware of your equipment can just get tiring.


----------



## chinmie

mndless said:


> What is important is to find what sounds good to you, then sit back and enjoy your music, movies, YouTube videos, whatever. Because being hyper-aware of your equipment can just get tiring.



yes, at the end of the day, this is what matter the most


----------



## Strifeff7

One more interesting sets before the mods lock this thread,

Earsonics CORSA


----------



## sutosuto

Sorry I can't help not laughing LOL seeing the quarell on this thread. Chill out guys, this is our hobby, we should be happy here talking something in common with others.
Don't shoot me please 
My respect to @Dsnuts on how he responded to the insult toward him.


----------



## audio123

Let's get back to discussion of audio gears. Recently received the Oriolus Traillii I ordered. The hype is justified. This is easily one of the best IEMs i have tried. Extremely engaging IEM with fantastic extension on both ends. Vocals are clear and transparent but never lean. Soundstage is holographic. If there is one weakness, I will say it's the bass. We all know DD bass is always the best but for IEMs not using DD, Traillii performs at the top which comes as no surprise.


----------



## Strifeff7

audio123 said:


> Let's get back to discussion of audio gears. Recently received the Oriolus Traillii I ordered. The hype is justified. This is easily one of the best IEMs i have tried. Extremely engaging IEM with fantastic extension on both ends. Vocals are clear and transparent but never lean. Soundstage is holographic. If there is one weakness, I will say it's the bass. We all know DD bass is always the best but for IEMs not using DD, Traillii performs at the top which comes as no surprise.


I don't think the lack of DD in Traillii is a cons,
it's just a different flavour to let the Mids and Treble shine, some might even prefer a BA presentation over DD,
How about the vacuum / ear pressure from the lack of breathing hole ?

oh, and do you have any plan to review the upcoming VE offering ? the EXT,
I'm tempted with the configuration,
2DD + EST,


----------



## Nimweth

Dsnuts said:


> Ok guys this is not constructive or is it something that I want to see on this thread. You all need to chill. This whole finger pointing and what not is not good. Nothing ever good comes about from this. This is exactly how arguments start and get the thread monitored. I would prefer that to not happen.
> 
> I have discussed with audio in private about his postings on this thread and he continues to post about stuff I warned him about several times. So I will call him out in pubic. I would appreciate you not posting stuff like that and I don't give a rip about what folks post on discord or anywhere else on the nets. I have been through too much life to worry about what folks say online. I couldn't possibly care less. I must be quite the topic on other places. Lol.
> 
> ...


"So I will call him out in pubic". I love that! Lol


----------



## audio123

Strifeff7 said:


> I don't think the lack of DD in Traillii is a cons,
> it's just a different flavour to let the Mids and Treble shine, some might even prefer a BA presentation over DD,
> How about the vacuum / ear pressure from the lack of breathing hole ?
> 
> ...


Yea you can say so. Ear pressure is alright I guess. I will let you know as I am interested in the EXT too.


----------



## Ace Bee

Has anyone ordered the 634ears SARN-II? I'm mighty interested in them. @nymz gonna bite the bullet? I will wait in that case for your impression, please take one for the community


----------



## nymz

Ace Bee said:


> Has anyone ordered the 634ears SARN-II? I'm mighty interested in them. @nymz gonna bite the bullet? I will wait in that case for your impression, please take one for the community



I might, but not very soon. Kinda broke since I bought a lot of stuff in the past couple of weeks.

Gotta say, that looks got me locked at first sight. Not even sure if I want to know how they sound 😂


----------



## Bui Hai Anh (Aug 10, 2021)

Apparently the TRI I3 Pro is released, sporting a single "10mm carbon nano titanium plated planar diaphram" or whatever it is.

Shells look similar to the predecessor.





The graph, if believeable, suggests a subbass monster (+ 12dB at 20Hz compared to 1kHz). Everything under 1kHz looks wonderful; after that, hmm it depends, but still OK.



Price is $189.


----------



## Strifeff7

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Apparently the TRI I3 Pro is released, sporting a single "10mm carbon nano titanium plated planar diaphram" or whatever it is.
> 
> Shells look similar to the predecessor.
> 
> ...


From graph alone,
it's an improvement over the non pro version,
at first it might seems odd,
but the graph isn't normalized,

nothing wrong with it,
good rumble, good mid bass,
enough upper mid gain "+10db",
reduced 5k glare,

it's the same tuning as the Moondrop Variations,


----------



## nymz

Doesnt look bad, must rumble very nicely. How are planars iems nowadays? Good or avoid?


----------



## audio123

nymz said:


> Doesnt look bad, must rumble very nicely. How are planars iems nowadays? Good or avoid?


If you don't have amplifier or DAP, i advise to avoid.


----------



## ehjie

nymz said:


> I might, but not very soon. Kinda broke since I bought a lot of stuff in the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Gotta say, that looks got me locked at first sight. Not even sure if I want to know how they sound 😂


Continuation of hypnotic images #3


----------



## Strifeff7

ehjie said:


> Continuation of hypnotic images #3


Nice wood you got there.


----------



## nymz

ehjie said:


> Continuation of hypnotic images #3


They sure look very good. Do you own any products of that brand?

I kinda wanna order one. Too bad they take a month and an half just to get here.


----------



## ehjie

sutosuto said:


> Sorry I can't help not laughing LOL seeing the quarell on this thread. Chill out guys, this is our hobby, we should be happy here talking something in common with others.
> Don't shoot me please
> My respect to @Dsnuts on how he responded to the insult toward him.


----------



## Vladimir 198

ehjie said:


> Continuation of hypnotic images


Do not know. To me they look more like barrel plugs. No matter how they sound, I personally would not want something so similar to plugs sticking out of my ears. There can always be a joker with a corkscrew.
This is not for everybody. Even if they are fashionable "recycled wood".


----------



## weexisttocease

nymz said:


> Doesnt look bad, must rumble very nicely. How are planars iems nowadays? Good or avoid?


Probably will need some juice like all planar IEMs.


----------



## ehjie

nymz said:


> They sure look very good. Do you own any products of that brand?
> 
> I kinda wanna order one. Too bad they take a month and an half just to get here.


No, from this particular brand not yet. @dabaiyan and I share penchant for land of the rising sun IEMS. 
I got (3) Jap. brand iems. Price of entry for a pair is quite attractive.
But like you, I'm fully drained for this year...


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> If you don't have amplifier or DAP, i advise to avoid.





weexisttocease said:


> Probably will need some juice like all planar IEMs.



Sure, I think I can handle that. But how's the sound signature? What does it change? Never heard a planar, really curious


----------



## Strifeff7

It reminds me of this, $5 earphone,
if you like the sound of QKZ VK4,
it's a similar tuning,


----------



## audio123

nymz said:


> Sure, I think I can handle that. But how's the sound signature? What does it change? Never heard a planar, really curious


Planar IEMs are generally smooth sounding with reduced midrange emphasis.


----------



## nymz

audio123 said:


> Planar IEMs are generally smooth sounding with reduced midrange emphasis.



Not sure it's my cup of tea, then


----------



## Nimweth

ehjie said:


>



Or this text from "Desiderata" would seem appropriate:
"
GO PLACIDLY amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.


Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story.


Avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexatious to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter, for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself."


----------



## ehjie

Nimweth said:


> Or this text from "Desiderata" would seem appropriate:
> "
> GO PLACIDLY amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.
> 
> ...


I am an easy person, too.




per meze's head-fi Ad, @ usd.67 I am content...


----------



## ChrisOc (Aug 10, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Or this text from "Desiderata" would seem appropriate:
> "
> GO PLACIDLY amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder.

I have always held these words close to my heart, after it was read to me by a teacher, although I can never remember idioms and saying word-for-word, it is the principles I remember and hold dear. With that and humility you find peace of mind.


----------



## dabaiyan

ehjie said:


> No, from this particular brand not yet. @dabaiyan and I share penchant for land of the rising sun IEMS.
> I got (3) Jap. brand iems. Price of entry for a pair is quite attractive.
> But like you, I'm fully drained for this year...


I do like me some more Japanese IEM because I listen to a looooot of anime music, and their IEMs are always tuned for J-pop. 
For those interested in 634ears, you can follow them on twitter, they constantly post beautiful pictures of their products. You can also DM them about more info. From what I can gather, I think the RAIV is the most popular IEM they make right now, though it is quite a bit more expensive. 
I'm still burning in my T8IE, but I think I like it with the air hole closed for now, the sound feels richer, and there is a 3D soundstage, which is pretty impressive. And they also isolate surprisingly well. But the included cable is not great, so I think a cable change is required.


----------



## ehjie

dabaiyan said:


> Here is a discovery for anyone who's still interested in those. 634ears iems handmade from Japan, takes over a month from ordering for them to be made. I think you can choose any wood or engraving you'd like. I ordered a pair of T8IE-S and loving them so far. They are very musical but smooth sounding, no harsh peaks or muddiness anywhere, still burning them in though.
> What's unique is that these have a "c-ring" system, which is just a plastic ring on the stem of the IEM to cover up the air flow and slightly tweak the sound, holes covered provide more bass. More elegant solution to the tape mod so many perform I guess.
> website: https://634ears.com/category/products/earpones/



In comparison to the Acoustune house sound, overall towards neutral? (ring open setting)


----------



## dabaiyan

ehjie said:


> In comparison to the Acoustune house sound, overall towards neutral? (ring open setting)


I would say so, with the holes open, there is a bit more treble energy, which is why the bass feels a bit less, and not sibilant. Overall, there is definitely less upper-mid/ treble peak and more bass impact whether the holes are open or not. Bass texture may not be as refined as acoustune but it's very enjoyable, dynamic but not overpowering. It's also more mid-centric than acoustune, which I do appreciate.


----------



## FSTOP

ehjie said:


> I am an easy person, too.
> 
> per meze's head-fi Ad, @ usd.67 I am content...


I love that song a lot! and it's one of my wife's favorite songs, but she cries every time I play it. 
She has an incredibly hard job, working as a victim's advocate- meaning she helps crime victims dealing with murders, domestic violence, sexual assaults, child molestation, etc.
The love of music is something we share very closely, it's definitely our escape from the bad things to keep us tied to the good things on this earth. 
I think we here, at the end of the day, share that love despite our sometimes 'family' bickering. I've been listening to BennySings new "Music" album so much the last month or so. His sound is so upbeat but his lyrics often bely deeper things: "Music, help me through this, I can't do this all on my own..." 

To digress to actual forum stuff, my wife is the person I've asked you kind folks for advice for a few times. The one with the tiny ears. I recently tried again, unsuccessfully, to put the GK10 in her ears, I thot since they were smaller (and that heart shape, lol) she might could wear them, but she just couldn't. With your help last year, I bought the Final Audio e1000, and e500, which are the only IEMs she has EVER been able to wear, and then she still has to use the smallest final audio tips provided! I've tried using those tips on several of my other iems, but the housings are too big to even fit in her outer ear too. She is still in love with those earphones, but knows other ones could sound better if she was physically able to wear them. And she of course has access to listening to music on my high-end speaker systems. Anyone know of any other iems of the tiny variety that might be an option for a SQ upgrade for her? I thank you all for your help for the past final audio recommendation, and any other suggestions! 
Let's all keep enjoying the music.


----------



## nraymond

FSTOP said:


> Anyone know of any other iems of the tiny variety that might be an option for a SQ upgrade for her?


Take a look at the EarStudio HE100:

https://earstudio.store/products/he100


----------



## Barndoor

FSTOP said:


> I love that song a lot! and it's one of my wife's favorite songs, but she cries every time I play it.
> She has an incredibly hard job, working as a victim's advocate- meaning she helps crime victims dealing with murders, domestic violence, sexual assaults, child molestation, etc.
> The love of music is something we share very closely, it's definitely our escape from the bad things to keep us tied to the good things on this earth.
> I think we here, at the end of the day, share that love despite our sometimes 'family' bickering. I've been listening to BennySings new "Music" album so much the last month or so. His sound is so upbeat but his lyrics often bely deeper things: "Music, help me through this, I can't do this all on my own..."
> ...


There are single BA models like etymotic or KBear neon that might work


----------



## FSTOP

Barndoor said:


> There are single BA models like etymotic or KBear neon that might work


She has tried one etymotic, but even it was kinda big for her and stuck out a lot, I'll look into that kbear!


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2021)

Smallest shell is by far the Rose QT9-Mk2. Not to mention it has a fantastic tuning.  I would consider all 3 of these on the smaller but as you can see
the Rose is the smallest. The only other IEM I can think of that might work for her is the DUNU DK2001

I would imagine if she can fit the Dunu DK2001 she shouldn't have any issue fitting the Rose QT9-Mk2 in her ears.


----------



## FSTOP

Dsnuts said:


> Smallest shell is by far the Rose QT9-Mk2. Not to mention it has a fantastic tuning.  I would consider all 3 of these on the smaller but as you can see
> the Rose is the smallest. The only other IEM I can think of that might work for her is the DUNU DK2001
> 
> I would imagine if she can fit the Dunu DK2001 she shouldn't have any issue fitting the Rose QT9-Mk2 in her ears.


Thanks, Dsnuts! I was already interested in the Rose myself just for your and others tuning descriptions, but didn't even realize how small the shell is! It really looks significantly smaller than GK10. I'll look further into it. 
I've also been looking at some wireless (TWS) options, which I think she would really want too, but most of them are really chunky. 
I bought the MIFO 07 last year, which sound pretty good for wireless. And I've noticed Hiby has the new tws WH2, that looks to me like a rebranded version of the mifo07 (with the added Sony LDAC codec). But she still can't wear the 07 (too big) and I think the stem is really short, so putting those tiny tips she needs on it, there isn't enough clearance between the stem and shell to hold it into her ear.


----------



## docentore

@FSTOP  +1 for HE100, very overlook and underappreciated IEM. Also you could into Tanchjim Tanya - brilliant tunning for 20$.


----------



## FSTOP

Thanks, looking at HE100 too! 
I see Rose also has QT7 Pro and Mini2, which I'm sure aren't as good as QT9, but even smaller? 

Any small TWS anyone knows of?


----------



## InvisibleInk

FSTOP said:


> I love that song a lot! and it's one of my wife's favorite songs, but she cries every time I play it.
> She has an incredibly hard job, working as a victim's advocate- meaning she helps crime victims dealing with murders, domestic violence, sexual assaults, child molestation, etc.
> The love of music is something we share very closely, it's definitely our escape from the bad things to keep us tied to the good things on this earth.
> I think we here, at the end of the day, share that love despite our sometimes 'family' bickering. I've been listening to BennySings new "Music" album so much the last month or so. His sound is so upbeat but his lyrics often bely deeper things: "Music, help me through this, I can't do this all on my own..."
> ...



Do you have a Sennheiser store anywhere near where you both live?


----------



## ChrisOc (Aug 10, 2021)

FSTOP said:


> Thanks, looking at HE100 too!
> I see Rose also has QT7 Pro and Mini2, which I'm sure aren't as good as QT9, but even smaller?
> 
> Any small TWS anyone knows of?


I think it is worth checking out the Moondrop Sparks, Quarks, if you have not yet done so.


----------



## Nimweth

FSTOP said:


> I love that song a lot! and it's one of my wife's favorite songs, but she cries every time I play it.
> She has an incredibly hard job, working as a victim's advocate- meaning she helps crime victims dealing with murders, domestic violence, sexual assaults, child molestation, etc.
> The love of music is something we share very closely, it's definitely our escape from the bad things to keep us tied to the good things on this earth.
> I think we here, at the end of the day, share that love despite our sometimes 'family' bickering. I've been listening to BennySings new "Music" album so much the last month or so. His sound is so upbeat but his lyrics often bely deeper things: "Music, help me through this, I can't do this all on my own..."
> ...


HZ Sound Heart Mirror is quite a small IEM and sounds great. It's a pity the Smabat NCO is not available, that would have been perfect. Another small model is the TRN M10,  which would suit if a V signature is acceptable.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> After the initial trickle of Geek Wold GK10 recommendations, the tidal wave hit - just before I was scheduled to leave for a Summer Holiday.
> .
> So, now that I'm back home, it's time to order a set, and see just how good they sound.
> .
> ...



I was able to get a set from a Head-Fi'er who's here in the USA, and they were in the mailbox when I checked this morning. 
. 
Had to go in to work early, so I'm taking a 2-hr Lunch break. 
. 
I've been listening to the GK10, with a VE SPC cable, connected to the Balanced output on my Onkyo DP-X1B DAP, for the last hour & 45-minutes.  They've got pretty awesome Mids & Treble (clarity & "air"), and a sense of low Bass - waiting for the dynamic drivers to "burn-in" / loosen-up some.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FSTOP said:


> I love that song a lot! and it's one of my wife's favorite songs, but she cries every time I play it.
> She has an incredibly hard job, working as a victim's advocate- meaning she helps crime victims dealing with murders, domestic violence, sexual assaults, child molestation, etc.
> The love of music is something we share very closely, it's definitely our escape from the bad things to keep us tied to the good things on this earth.
> I think we here, at the end of the day, share that love despite our sometimes 'family' bickering. I've been listening to BennySings new "Music" album so much the last month or so. His sound is so upbeat but his lyrics often bely deeper things: "Music, help me through this, I can't do this all on my own..."
> ...


Any bullet shaped IEM will super small and comfortable for someone who wants a small IEM. Like you can check eBay for Sony MH1 available for ~$25. Will be a refreshing change for sterile Final E series IEMs.

Moondrop Quarks looks like a very good alternative. I have one on the way but should definitely be comfortable and sound good. Another great alternative is Tanchjim Tanya. Safe tuning with comfortable build.

If something with detachable cable is a requirement then Tennmak Pro is a good shout with a U-shaped tuning, if that's ok.


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Aug 10, 2021)

FSTOP said:


> Thanks, looking at HE100 too!
> I see Rose also has QT7 Pro and Mini2, which I'm sure aren't as good as QT9, but even smaller?
> 
> Any small TWS anyone knows of?


I tried to get my wife to use any earphones i had - she stuck to her apple wired ones until i offered the Astrotec S60. She also has tiny ears.
I think the S80 fit also, but the S60 are smaller.

smallest tips too.

slips and sits into the ear easily. As a non (obsessive) audiophile - i think she is less likely to make sacrifices about fit or convenience. Is it easy? Does it work? Being the main questions probably.

*just make sure to show how to use them. And that they arent back to front and upside down


----------



## dstarr3

I've been looking at the CFA Honeydew for a few weeks now, and the latest reviews posted here continue piquing my interest. Does anyone here have any opinions in regards to using the Honeydews for metal?


----------



## Ace Bee

By the way, I think I'm gonna place an order for 634EARS SARN-II tomorrow. Snakewood shell. 

As per their claim through insta dm,
_"Then...

I recommend the hardest of rosewoods, such as snakewood, granadillo, Honduran rosewood, and Guatemalan rosewood

The bass is strong and the sound is bright and has a beautiful resonance."_

Looks like up my alley. Gonna play a gamble here.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Ace Bee said:


> By the way, I think I'm gonna place an order for 634EARS SARN-II tomorrow. Snakewood shell.
> 
> As per their claim through insta dm,
> _"Then...
> ...


How much will that set you back?


----------



## ehjie

Ace Bee said:


> By the way, I think I'm gonna place an order for 634EARS SARN-II tomorrow. Snakewood shell.
> 
> As per their claim through insta dm,
> _"Then...
> ...


----------



## Ace Bee

InvisibleInk said:


> How much will that set you back?


About 180 USD including shipping. 

Mainly I am getting pulled in by the wooden housing coupled with titanium diaphram DD, and the subsequent timbre. That and the price is quite safe for blind buy, hence going for it. I hope I'll not get burnt...


----------



## Ace Bee

ehjie said:


>


And? What does it tell? Will it gonna be a hit or miss?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> About 180 USD including shipping.
> 
> Mainly I am getting pulled in by the wooden housing coupled with titanium diaphram DD, and the subsequent timbre. That and the price is quite safe for blind buy, hence going for it. I hope I'll not get burnt...


Don't get it via FedEx, DHL, DTDC etc. India Post or Japan Post will be best to avoid that scamming fee that's levied under the guise of customs.

If yours is a good one then I might go for their complete wooden IEM. I really liked that rosewood one.


----------



## Ace Bee

By the way, here are some more details of the sound, auto translated by google from their official website:









Kind of feeling like I should go for the stabilised wood housing, as that makes the sound a bit darker...and I already have my fair share of energetic DD iems...


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Don't get it via FedEx, DHL, DTDC etc. India Post or Japan Post will be best to avoid that scamming fee that's levied under the guise of customs.
> 
> If yours is a good one then I might go for their complete wooden IEM. I really liked that rosewood one.


Yup, getting through EMS Speedpost.


----------



## nymz

Ace Bee said:


> By the way, I think I'm gonna place an order for 634EARS SARN-II tomorrow. Snakewood shell.
> 
> As per their claim through insta dm,
> _"Then...
> ...



Yeeeees. My boy


----------



## ehjie

Ace Bee said:


> And? What does it tell? Will it gonna be a* hit* or miss?


Akin to an very good Dosa breakfast, on a slightly bright summer day...


----------



## nymz

Ace Bee said:


> Yup, getting through EMS Speedpost.



How long is it expected to take to ship, any idea?


----------



## DBaldock9

Ace Bee said:


> About 180 USD including shipping.
> 
> Mainly I am getting pulled in by the wooden housing coupled with titanium diaphram DD, and the subsequent timbre. That and the price is quite safe for blind buy, hence going for it. I hope I'll not get burnt...



Looks like their IEMs jump from ~$180 to ~$432, and then to ~$522.
They all seem to be using a single 10mm dynamic driver.
Is the price difference due to them using several different "quality" drivers, or just due to the shell material / construction?


----------



## FSTOP

ExpatinJapan said:


> I tried to get my wife to use any earphones i had - she stuck to her apple wired ones until i offered the Astrotec S60. She also has tiny ears.
> I think the S80 fit also, but the S60 are smaller.
> 
> smallest tips too.
> ...


ALL, Thanks all for the great recommendations!
I'll look into several of these... 

Expatin, 
Yes, she's more interested in fit and comfort than SQ in particular, but think she can discern it, just that she's never been able to hear it through iems really. She was a drummer as a teen, and really loves John Bonham, so hoping to find something with more oomph than the final audio. 
Her ears are freaky tiny. The canal and the outer ear. She even had to have tubes in her ears as a baby. They're cute to look at, but guess it's something the rest of us take for granted!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> I don't wish to start the quarrel but @RikudouGoku started it first by calling me and Dsnuts disgusting on Discord which was shown to me by others. He then went on to feel entitled. If he did not launch an personal attack, this will not happen. Hence, I decided to call him out and wanted to let everyone know how he is like. I hope this will shed light on the issue. I have absolutely no intention to bring down @RikudouGoku but he insulted me first. In addition, I definitely know that having TOTL experience does not give one the right to bring others down but given how he initiated it, I felt compelled to use it. Have you guys seen me bringing down @nymz just because he don't have TOTL experience? Absolutely no. @nymz is a friendly person with logical reasoning & I respect him as an individual. For every issue, we always want to know the root cause and in this case, @RikudouGoku is the one who started it. Cheers.


Damn! Those are some harsh words.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I a/b'd the GK10 vs the NX7 mk III

This was a very close race between two piezos. More elaborate comparison to come, but the stage was very similar, but the imaging was better on the GK10. Treble extension was greater on the NX7, with similar control. Bass was more impactful on the NX7 with those dual CNT's, and the mid bass a tad more prominent on the GK10. With that said, there was a fuller midrange on the GK10, with more transparency with the NX7. Detail retrieval was just about even, with clarity on the side of the NX7, but the GK 10 offering a fuller, more "mature" sound with open "airiness" while the NX7 mk III offered more transparency, more treble extension, and harder hitting bass.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Damn! Those are some harsh words.


It's alright. Now everyone knows the kind of person he is.


----------



## Ace Bee

ehjie said:


> Akin to an very good Dosa breakfast, on a slightly bright summer day...


Dang that's a great analogy!


----------



## Ace Bee

DBaldock9 said:


> Looks like their IEMs jump from ~$180 to ~$432, and then to ~$522.
> They all seem to be using a single 10mm dynamic driver.
> Is the price difference due to them using several different "quality" drivers, or just due to the shell material / construction?


May be all of them together...I really have no idea regarding that. Throw a message to them on insta, they are quite responsive and will help you eagerly.


----------



## Dsnuts

You knew it was comin. One of two earphones I am giving a full 5 star rating to so far this year. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-aladdin.25340/reviews#review-26501


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> You knew it was comin. One of two earphones I am giving a full 5 star rating to so far this year.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-aladdin.25340/reviews#review-26501


Out of curiosity, to which other set did you give a 5 star rating?


----------



## Dsnuts

EST50


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 10, 2021)

Decided to go with the stabilized wood, as the general sound is bright, this will help tame the brightness. Here's a sample:





Also, the preparation time is 2 weeks, after that it'll be shipped 🙁 gonna have to wait...


----------



## nymz

Ace Bee said:


> Decided to go with the stabilized wood, as the general sound is bright, this will help tame the brightness. Here's a sample:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the preparation time is 2 weeks, after that it'll be shipped 🙁 gonna have to wait...



Thanks for taking one for the team. Cant wait for your impressions!


----------



## 1clearhead

Strifeff7 said:


> Still waiting for a new "Discovery" in this Discovery Thread.


I will be posting one for you, soon...!

-Clear


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TRN X7 is up.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNuFsWL
I received a coupon code: TRNX72
Not sure how much it discounts..m(note: tried, the promo code was $20 off, but still $110 for 30095?…tuning looks pretty flat bass.


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> TRN X7 is up.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNuFsWL
> I received a coupon code: TRNX72
> Not sure how much it discounts..m(note: tried, the promo code was $20 off, but still $110 for 30095?…tuning looks pretty flat bass.


That tuning honestly looks worse than the tuning on the significantly cheaper TRN VX to me. Hopefully they send around a review set so someone else can confirm their graph, but it looks quite bass anemic for the nearly 15dB treble gain. I'm certain there's a market for it or they wouldn't intentionally tune it like that, I'm just not in it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 11, 2021)

mndless said:


> That tuning honestly looks worse than the tuning on the significantly cheaper TRN VX to me. Hopefully they send around a review set so someone else can confirm their graph, but it looks quite bass anemic for the nearly 15dB treble gain. I'm certain there's a market for it or they wouldn't intentionally tune it like that, I'm just not in it.


Yea and it’s 30095 peaky treble.

I liked the shell, but the graph and price, composition is disappointing

Even with the discount, $110 is the TRI Starsea range, Starsea is a serious one.

We have another contender like GS Audio too


----------



## Strifeff7

mndless said:


> That tuning honestly looks worse than the tuning on the significantly cheaper TRN VX to me. Hopefully they send around a review set so someone else can confirm their graph, but it looks quite bass anemic for the nearly 15dB treble gain. I'm certain there's a market for it or they wouldn't intentionally tune it like that, I'm just not in it.


it's only a 7dB gain,
better tuning than the catastrophic VX,


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just argued with TRN Official store, telling them the pricing is little crazy. Hope they listen and make X7 to ZAS level $60-70.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just argued with TRN Official store, telling them the pricing is little crazy. Hope they listen and make X7 to ZAS level $60-70.


If they don't listen to this suggestion then in 11.11 sale it will definitely drop to $50-60. Because with that graph and their dubious QC, I don't see them selling like hotcakes.


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea and it’s 30095 peaky treble.
> 
> I liked the shell, but the graph and price, composition is disappointing
> 
> ...


I like my GS Audio GD7B more than my TRI Starsea. It's somehow less bass anemic even with its quite flat tuning. I think the GS Audio GD3A would be a fairer comparison, but I've not heard that set yet. $110 is just way too expensive, in my opinion, for something with a graph that has that many glaring flaws. It's entirely possible that it sounds better than the graphs indicate. This has been the case many a time, including with the GK10 (mine still hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully I'll be able to hear it soon), but I wouldn't hold out too much hope when the bass is like that.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> EST50


Just from the graphs of those two, I could tell they'd review well. I'm glad their technicalities have lived up to their tuning based on the FR.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just argued with TRN Official store, telling them the pricing is little crazy. Hope they listen and make X7 to ZAS level $60-70.



Yeah it might be wise to wait and not be first adopters at the launch price, especially for gear > $100 USD. CHIFI products in general will drop in prices after a few weeks post release.

As for TRN's higher end models, the TRN VX launched at $90ish USD. After a few months, it was selling at $50ish. TRN BA8 was launched around $140ish USD, after a few months it is around sub $100 USD. TRN BA15 launched at $260ish, now it is around ~ $220 USD. Strangely, the TRN Golden ears launched at a very affordable $15000 USD, and is still at this price after all these months, talk about retaining good value!

Anyways, patience will generally bring more savings, there's sales littered throughout the year too. And besides, a new hypetrain comes out every few weeks in CHIFIland. Something you bought and am burning in (cause the manufacturer in the product insert claims it needs 100 - 200 hours to "open" up), may very well become obsolete once a new hypetrain reaches the mailbox a few weeks later.

Rarely there are some hypetrains that sellers do a price gouge on if they are reviewed well. Case in point: Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 was originally $39 USD, then it went to $60 - 69 USD after hyped reviews. Best part is the sellers of the Urbanfun claimed they upped the price to "ensure better QC", but the later batches still had wonky MMCX and some even had different drivers ("noble metal" drivers versus the original beryllium drivers).


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 11, 2021)

This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
…Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?

Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!



About *Bamboo Forest Bird*
Bamboo Forest Bird is a fairly new company. They first came out in public with their own exclusive in-ear earphones in 2020 and started selling them through their own webpage on Taobao, one of China’s biggest shopping websites. For now, they only carry two in-ear earphones to their name, but they’re gaining quite a following lately ever since the words been out in China that who’s ever tuning their earphones is “a force to be reckoned with” for the high quality tuning of their 8mm + 6mm micro DD on the “BFB Amazing” and their later model’s incredible tuning of their 6mm “BFB Lark”. Since last year, they’ve gained a lot of recognition through a partnered website on Taobao with many people buying the BFB Amazing at that website first instead of other branded names. Then after, BFB started seller the BFB Lark on their own website later that year. By this year, both the BFB website and its partner website have been selling both models with almost excellent feedbacks. And, just recently BFB is leading the way on best-selling earphones at their partnered website at almost 3,600 reviews to date with countless buyers after releasing the BFB Lark. So, I found it suspicious that the BFB Lark was gaining so much popularity, so I decided to buy them at only a mere 89 yuan, which translates to only $14 dollars. Who would have known that the price would be as low as to say, “lunch for two?” So, let’s see what’s separates both of them and what makes them unique in their own rights for many buyers in China. We’ll start with the BFB Lark first, then continue with the BFB Amazing.

*NOTE:* Just a reminder, the earphones spoken of below are mostly Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, note that the comparison below will be based more on sound impression with a budget expense in mind for those looking for an opportunity of a hi-definition and mature sound.

My first encounter with the* BFB Lark*
 *Picture is Courtesy of BFB for the BFB LARK

More than a month ago I was seeking for a micro DD that could perform like no other micro DD that could provide a long excursion sub-bass, transparent and natural MID’s, and micro details without ever sounding harsh and while searching on the Taobao website that’s when I stumbled onto the BFB Lark. I didn’t merely get them only by the reviews astonishing high purchase rate, or the detachable cables, and nice accessories and package, but because the Frequency Graph was driving me nuts. I couldn’t believe the frequency graph that I was looking at. For a micro DD, it sure had the graph of a champion! I’m sure it must have been a hard feat to accomplish coming from the tuning department on a 6mm micro DD. It finally had the similar “Harman curve” that I was looking for with just the right bump in the sub-bass, MID’s, and highs. Now, when I finally received them at my door step after purchasing them, I was astonished! But, not so much on just the looks and the package alone, but the sound according to the graph that I was hoping to hear was justified. I felt like I found a “diamond in the rough”. The details sounded very similar and reminded me of two of my favorite earphones; the retro KOSS KSC35 and the SR MT300 IEM. First, it completely almost mirrors the KSC35 in overall sound, but knowing that the KSC35’s is sort of open sounding on-ear headphones, the LARK’s are in-ear and sealed. The Lark’s digs deeper in the sub-bass department leaving me dumbfounded and speechless, while it provided an exact similar soundstage to the KSC35, which practically makes the LARK’s one of the widest soundstage listening experience I’ve ever heard coming from any micro DD. Separation and imaging is also spectacular and unmatched by many earphones I personally own. The Midrange is incredibly clear, lively, and natural to the point that I can hear pin drops and breathing with many of my songs that I’m only able to pick up with my IEM’s and headphones that range around $150 dollars and above. With the treble, I was just as surprised because it has a similar and precise definition towards details as the MT300’s EST drivers. The treble from the LARK’s micro DD’s are so detailed that it was really hard to tell them apart from the EST drivers coming from the MT300. Now, I know it sounds too good to be true, so I decided to invite my wife to listen to them and compare them to the KSC35 and the MT300’s. What I didn’t expect next was that she would overpower me just to keep them for herself! So, as the good gentle man that I am, I decided to order two (2) more. Once I received them, it was the same as the first. So, to me it looked like QC wouldn’t be a factor for the BFB Larks. Now, for those who prefer DF neutral target, you won’t find it here. They will definitely compete more within the Harman Curve audience with an enjoyable balanced sound signature with extended lower bass, transparent MID’s, and extended treble providing plenty of micro-details.

My second encounter, the *BFB Amazing*

*Picture is Courtesy of BFB for the BFB Amazing

The story for the BFB Amazing is interesting, since they were actually the first model to come out on Taobao from the BFB company in 2020, and it was because of my purchase of the BFB Lark that lead me to the BFB Amazing. So, I decided to contact the main company to see if they can send me the BFB Amazing in return for an honest review for both in which they did. After receiving the BFB Amazing, I noticed it was a dual DD unit with one 8MM for bass and 6MM for the MID’s and treble. The second thing I noticed was that it had a true 2-way crossover dividing the lows to the 8MM, and the MID’s and highs to the 6MM micro DD’s. Usually, you will find a combination of two (2) DD’s with no need of a crossover, but this was really a smart move from the tuning expert here to install one, so that the sound will generate in a more natural and coherent way. Good job BFB team! Now, the look of the BFB Amazing is beautiful to look at with white pearl design on the outside plus detachable cables with nice accessories and package. But, once I tried them on for a listen, it was actually like the name says, Amazing! They have a similar tuning with the BFB Larks, but with more emphasis on the midrange. It’s slightly more forward compared with the Lark providing an airy and more spacious sound. They provide an enjoyable 3D-like balanced signature with extended bass, extended treble, but the MID’s are more forward and life-like, which brings it to life. “No kidding” when I say that they sound like they have built in BA’s for the MID’s, so eventually it took me by surprise at first. They can easily compete with much higher costing IEM’s and punches way above its’ price point. Since, the 6MM micro DD is providing all the highs and details, while the 8MM DD’s maintains the lower bass, it’s no wonder they can rival almost any DD in existence on transparency and details, and may I dare say to the likings of Tanchjim Oxygen, KB EAR Diamond, BLON BL03, KZ DQ6, etc…So, let’s not forget the tuning! I can imagine, there is a very good tuning expert tuning these IEM’s not just for enjoyment, but to compete with much higher tier, and overall I can say that they follow the Harman Curve for those who enjoy this type of tuning.

*PACKAGE *for* BFB LARK*

The BFB LARK comes in a beautifully displayed white box with birds pictured on the box with plenty of accessories inside, which includes the main metal-alloy IEM units in black, MMCX detachable cables with MIC, two (2) sets of “white” and “black” S-M-L silicone ear tips. The white “wide-bore” set of ear tips plays “transparently”, while the black “narrow-bore” set of ear tips plays “balanced”. The package also includes a set of sponge ear tips in its own plastic case, a shirt clip, one metal round storage case, plus a gray carry case for those on the go.

*PACKAGE *for* BFB AMAZING
*
The BFB AMAZING also comes in a beautifully displayed white box with birds pictured on the box with plenty of accessories inside, which includes the main IEM units in a white pearl resin finish (or optional in black, or mixed), MMCX detachable cables with MIC, back/forward, and volume controls, two (2) sets of white and black S-M-L silicone ear tips. The white “wide-bore” set of ear tips plays “transparently” while the black “narrow-bore” set of ear tips plays “balanced”. The package also includes a set of sponge ear tips in its own plastic case, a shirt clip, and a gray carry case for those on the go.

*PERSONAL SUGGESTIONS:*
If you are looking for a listening experience similar to the standards of the KOSS KSC35, or SR MT300, then I suggest you buy the BFB LARK. But, if you’re looking for a listening experience to the likings of the Tanchjim Oxygen, KB EAR Diamond, BLON BL03, KZ DQ6, or other similar DD’s, then I suggest you buy the BFB AMAZING. My last suggestion would be to use “wide-bore” silicone ear tips for both the LARK and AMAZING. They bring out the best precision and musical sound possible out of both of them, IMHO!

*PERSONAL NOTE:*
Personally, I think the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING are one of the better IEM’s I’ve ever come across from a startup company that outperforms many other IEM’s in its price range. The AMAZING has a comfort fit, while the LARKS has a compact size and comfort fit as well. Both can easily satisfy many for their mature tuning and easy going appearance. So, in my honest opinion I can easily recommend the BFB LARK to be an incredible deal for its natural and very wide soundstage and sonic-like signature, while the BFB AMAZING for its luscious presentation of its forward MID’s with a 3D-like holographic signature. You can purchase the BFB LARK at around 89 yuan, which translates to $14 US dollars, while the BFB AMAZING can be purchased at around 159 yuan, translating to $25 US dollars. Finally, I would like to thank the owner of Bamboo Forest Bird and his team for providing the BFB AMAZING in return for an honest review, while the BFB LARKS, in this case, was my own personal purchase.

Check out the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING by searching at any of the two stores below. In the case of this seller, you can register and buy any of them globally.

*OFFICIAL: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-23641726725.2.66b7780494ymWW

*Reviews for the BFB Lark:* If you want to see the many positive Chinese reviews for the LARK, please check out the link below…
*PARTNER: *NEXT DOOR LAO WANG DIGITAL STORE
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.61f32e8dfMo4x9&id=630361708941&_u=7206rtltraf0ef


Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the BFB LARK or BFB AMAZING is right for you!

 Cheers!

-Clear


----------



## nymz

1clearhead said:


> This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
> …Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?
> 
> Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!
> ...



This is interesting. Can you tell me how how well does taobao work (never used it). Ty


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-timeless




https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/ovidius-qin-armor





https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/ovidius-armor






https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-x7


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 11, 2021)

nymz said:


> This is interesting. Can you tell me how how well does taobao work (never used it). Ty


Even though this store sells globally, I would suggest you get someone that knows Chinese to register or buy them through that person. There are even Taobao agents that sell globally to those that don't know Chinese. I'm an American living in China, so my Chinese friends helped me to register and open my account, which I don't have any experience in doing. So, in the end I personally think the majority of sellers work really well with foreigners, IMHO. Though, keep in mind there are those that won't deliver overseas and only deliver within China.

-Clear


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Yeah it might be wise to wait and not be first adopters at the launch price, especially for gear > $100 USD. CHIFI products in general will drop in prices after a few weeks post release.
> 
> As for TRN's higher end models, the TRN VX launched at $90ish USD. After a few months, it was selling at $50ish. TRN BA8 was launched around $140ish USD, after a few months it is around sub $100 USD. TRN BA15 launched at $260ish, now it is around ~ $220 USD. Strangely, the TRN Golden ears launched at a very affordable $15000 USD, and is still at this price after all these months, talk about retaining good value!
> 
> ...


Lol their flagship is still available?! TRN got a joking sense when it comes to pricing something.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

1clearhead said:


> This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
> …Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?
> 
> Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!
> ...


Nice finding, Lark looks interesting, If they sell on AE, I may grab one, maybe a good comparison with KBEAR Lark, it’s going around $17 on the market with fairly fine-tuned 30095+neutral DD. When you mentioned KSC35, I felt nostalgia!


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 11, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nice finding, Lark looks interesting, If they sell on AE, I may grab one, maybe a good comparison with KBEAR Lark, it’s going around $17 on the market with fairly fine-tuned 30095+neutral DD. When you mentioned KSC35, I felt nostalgia!


I'm still trying to convince him to sell at AE and other stores that sells outside of China, but his company, I believe is still growing. Though, I don't know if he knows it yet that his "secret weapon" is his "sound and audio tuning department."

They have some very serious tuning going on there!

-Clear


----------



## nymz

Im with AS here. Dont mind dropping a couple of bucks, but need it to be on AE. Customs are already throwing too much crap on the fan in my country, im pissed. At least with ali its a breeze, even if it takes a couple days longer


----------



## audio123

It is quite clear that some brands just can't get their tuning right hence I don't bother with their products. I understand that some audiophiles want to try new gears but buying from brands with poor track record is a waste of money. Better off saving it for a legit purchase.


----------



## darkgod5

audio123 said:


> It is quite clear that some brands just can't get their tuning right hence I don't bother with their products. I understand that some audiophiles want to try new gears but buying from brands with poor track record is a waste of money. Better off saving it for a legit purchase.



I don't think it's fair to completely write off a brand just due to tuning. You can even see from Crin's list that, sorting by Model, "tone grade" is all over the place for pretty much every brand: https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/

Isn't the point of this thread to discover the qualities of new IEMs? How does one do that without buying and trying it? Maybe there are a lucky few who can audition before buying but that doesn't seem to be the case for most...


----------



## igor0203

darkgod5 said:


> Maybe there are a lucky few who can audition before buying but that doesn't seem to be the case for most...


Especially when you're sponsored by some store and lowest rating that you've left is 3 stars....


----------



## dabaiyan

Ace Bee said:


> By the way, I think I'm gonna place an order for 634EARS SARN-II tomorrow. Snakewood shell.
> 
> As per their claim through insta dm,
> _"Then...
> ...


Congrats, when I ordered the SARN-II isn't even out yet, otherwise I might go for it instead. Snakewood is what he uses for his own set, so they probably provide a more reference sound. But the stablized wood is definitely prettier lol. 
The more I listen to my T8IE, the more I think these are really well tuned, not offensive but also not boring at all, so I think you won't be disappointed.


----------



## nymz

dabaiyan said:


> Congrats, when I ordered the SARN-II isn't even out yet, otherwise I might go for it instead. Snakewood is what he uses for his own set, so they probably provide a more reference sound. But the stablized wood is definitely prettier lol.
> The more I listen to my T8IE, the more I think these are really well tuned, not offensive but also not boring at all, so I think you won't be disappointed.


Glad to ear that. Might pull the trigger in the future


----------



## Dsnuts

These came in quick. 

Pretty slick presentation. 



POP face plate 



Reference plate 




Transparent face plate. 

So the sound tuning goes from a V shaped pop tuning to a neutral to analytical. Haven't tried it yet will let you all know how it is.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 11, 2021)

I am surprised how much bass they can throw on there with a face plate change this isn't no mild 2 db switch we are looking at.


----------



## dabaiyan

nymz said:


> Glad to ear that. Might pull the trigger in the future


As a fellow Land owner, I think you will probably enjoy their sound signature, though it's less V shaped than the Land. but equally musical


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 11, 2021)

So the reference plate is on the shells out of the box. It is the first plate I listened to on the shells. These things are surprising in a few ways. So the reference tuning is similar in balancing to their more recent NA2+ but definitely more refined sounding has less upper mids. And these guys got the bass end to sound like a dynamic. Surprising. Down to the Sub bass.  The shells are bigger than their dynamic series. They seem to be maxing out what each driver does as the sound is definitely more refined than their dynamic series.



You can see the size difference here between their NM2+ and the NE4

Treble seems to be tuned nicely as well. What is very surprising is the bass end. Bass sounds so much like one of their dynamic drivers. I have a feeling the reference plate here is the best one as they come with them on the shells.

I just tried out the Pop face plate. Pretty cool how you change out the plates. It uses a tiny allen wrench. I can see folks with sausage fingers having some issue with the while changing faceplate thing here. If you can tighten the screws on a pair of glasses you will be able to change out the face plate.

The Actual size of the NE4 is surprising. It is officially on the large. Bulky housing but is shaped well so no problems fitment.

Another surprise comes with when you change out to the POP plate. OK now I am understanding what these plates are doing. They retune the lower half of the sound frequency. I can now understand why they went with a BA here. Each plate realigns the crossovers and internally retunes the bass driver to give varying degrees of emphasis. This is completely different than what we usually see with nozzle filters and such where changes are made only for the treble and upper mids. These actually change the entire sound due to an actual physical change to the bass end.


----------



## audio123

darkgod5 said:


> I don't think it's fair to completely write off a brand just due to tuning. You can even see from Crin's list that, sorting by Model, "tone grade" is all over the place for pretty much every brand: https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/
> 
> Isn't the point of this thread to discover the qualities of new IEMs? How does one do that without buying and trying it? Maybe there are a lucky few who can audition before buying but that doesn't seem to be the case for most...


I agree with you to a certain extent that it is unfair to completely write off a brand just due to tuning. However, for those audiophiles who can't audition before buying and have a limited budget, they should go for a more safe blind purchase. If not, one is just wasting money on mediocre sounding IEMs. For example, you are better off with an IEM from NF than TRN.


----------



## Vladimir 198

darkgod5 said:


> Isn't the point of this thread to discover the qualities of new IEMs? How does one do that without buying and trying it?


Is someone stopping you from doing this?


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 12, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> These actually change the entire sound due to an actual physical change to the bass end.


An interesting solution. Just ... why? You usually prefer some specific sound signature. You will change the panels just out of curiosity, maybe once, and you will constantly wear a double-sized earpiece. IMHO, interesting, but useless.
Although for a collection, as something curious and unusual, it probably makes sense ...


----------



## tkddans

GS Audio's GD3A and GD3B arrived. Out of box impressions are C- and D+, for my personal enjoyment factor - thus far. Just out of box impressions, but these strong impressions typically don't disappear or change dramatically :/

Here's what I had written down for my rankings list for now:

*GD3A

*​I'm not hearing a very enjoyable sound yet, unfortunately - at least in these and the cheaper GD3B counterpart.

These sounded a bit better, or "clearer" I shoud say - over the GD3B. However, I still felt like I was hearing a bit of male vocals being treated in the distance somehow. I couldn't feel as close to the vocals as I would have liked, and some lack of resolution and clarity still existed here, albiet not nearly as much or as cloudily veiled sounding as the GD3B.

There's a bit of thump in the low mids/bass which is nice. Maybe a bit too elevated in the bass in some places in my tracks. This bass bump may be part of why the vocals sound as if they are further back from where I want? I'm happy for people who find joy in these. Sadly, they didn't pan out for my tastes.

*GD3B
*​Immediately hit with a sense of distanced vocals and a haze over most of the music. I could not find much to enjoy these apart from maybe some forwardness in some places.

If someone enjoys these, they would have to really enjoy a warmth at a level I'm not personally a fan of. To each their own!


----------



## Barndoor (Aug 12, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> So the reference plate is on the shells out of the box. It is the first plate I listened to on the shells. These things are surprising in a few ways. So the reference tuning is similar in balancing to their more recent NA2+ but definitely more refined sounding has less upper mids. And these guys got the bass end to sound like a dynamic. Surprising. Down to the Sub bass.  The shells are bigger than their dynamic series. They seem to be maxing out what each driver does as the sound is definitely more refined than their dynamic series.
> 
> You can see the size difference here between their NM2+ and the NE4
> 
> ...


Any chance of a photo of the 3 different face plates next to each? What do the look like on the underside?
Are the five pins sticking up pushed down in different combinations depending on the face plate?

Edit: nvm, looked on the web. the pins are not mechanical. different components in each face plates


----------



## Strifeff7

Vladimir 198 said:


> An interesting solution. Just ... why? You usually prefer some specific sound signature. You will change the panels just out of curiosity, maybe once, and you will constantly wear a double-sized earpiece. IMHO, interesting, but useless.
> Although for a collection, as something curious and unusual, it probably makes sense ...


Agreed,
and also another point of failure, the screw holding the faceplate will fail,
same case as the tuning switch on some iems,

I guess the upside is like having 3 iems for one price.
With an addition of tip rolling, you could find the exact one to match your preference,


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

tkddans said:


> GS Audio's GD3A and GD3B arrived. Out of box impressions are C- and D+, for my personal enjoyment factor - thus far. Just out of box impressions, but these strong impressions typically don't disappear or change dramatically :/
> 
> Here's what I had written down for my rankings list for now:
> 
> ...


too have a *GD3B - *really good iems


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 12, 2021)

The $750 price tag is a huge hurtle I am not gonna lie. As good as this whole face plate gimmick is. The sound tunings are all pro thus far. The pop plate is quite fun to listen to actually. And their reference does remind me a lot of their NA2+ in tuning. Haven't tried the analytical transparent plate yet. The way the plates fit on the back of the shells makes it very secure actually. No way your gonna have an accident using them plates. It has a protrusion on the back end of the plate that fits in a slot first and you have to press the plates down onto the screw hole and then screw in the small bolt that fits on there. The shells are solid aluminum alloy I believe but the screws are so tiny you do have to watch how your screwing the plates in and taking them out every time.

In reading the description on Penon site it says each faceplate gives a different BA configuration. The Transparent plate uses a single full range BA and two BAs for treble that is it.  The other two uses all four BAs. So the plates have a bit of a programing of sorts to trigger off which BAs to use at what frequency each BA is covering. It is quite brilliant way to have actual sound variety using one housing.

However $750 gets you so much great audio stuff now a days. You can get yourself something like a Shanling M3X and get a set of Aladdins and you got a new source and stupid high end sound going on for less money. Value is clearly questionable on this one.


----------



## Vladimir 198

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=132140035774763&id=100656645589769
GS Audio appeared on Facebook.
They put up graphs of the frequency characteristics of their headphones, which I have never seen on Aliexpress. But there is still no description of the drivers used. It always stopped me from buying. I don't like buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## mndless

audio123 said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent that it is unfair to completely write off a brand just due to tuning. However, for those audiophiles who can't audition before buying and have a limited budget, they should go for a more safe blind purchase. If not, one is just wasting money on mediocre sounding IEMs. For example, you are better off with an IEM from NF than TRN.


I will give them credit where it is due: they posted graphs with some of their listings that got the full photo collection. While it remains to be seen exactly how accurate their graphs are for the X7, this is true of just about every manufacturer, but they did at least go that far to ensure that it wasn't a completely blind purchase in that regard. You have at least that much forewarning that the set is tuned a certain way.

For that, they do get some credit.

Their pricing on this particular set subtracts quite a bit of that credit, but this is just the norm for Chi-fi sets at launch.


----------



## audio123

mndless said:


> I will give them credit where it is due: they posted graphs with some of their listings that got the full photo collection. While it remains to be seen exactly how accurate their graphs are for the X7, this is true of just about every manufacturer, but they did at least go that far to ensure that it wasn't a completely blind purchase in that regard. You have at least that much forewarning that the set is tuned a certain way.
> 
> For that, they do get some credit.
> 
> Their pricing on this particular set subtracts quite a bit of that credit, but this is just the norm for Chi-fi sets at launch.


Yea fair enough on that point but I am not convinced by their sound.


----------



## mndless

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=132140035774763&id=100656645589769
> GS Audio appeared on Facebook.
> They put up graphs of the frequency characteristics of their headphones, which I have never seen on Aliexpress. But there is still no description of the drivers used. It always stopped me from buying. I don't like buying a pig in a poke.


Nice catch! Their detailed graphs have been posted in the GS Audio Impressions thread here, but it's great to see them all collected together like that. It's also great to see them branching out into more social media. Even if you aren't that interested in their products, they are a very friendly and helpful company.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> The $750 price tag is a huge hurtle I am not gonna lie. As good as this whole face plate gimmick is. The sound tunings are all pro thus far. The pop plate is quite fun to listen to actually. And their reference does remind me a lot of their NA2+ in tuning. Haven't tried the analytical transparent plate yet. The way the plates fit on the back of the shells makes it very secure actually. No way your gonna have an accident using them plates. It has a protrusion on the back end of the plate that fits in a slot first and you have to press the plates down onto the screw hole and then screw in the small bolt that fits on there. The shells are solid aluminum alloy I believe but the screws are so tiny you do have to watch how your screwing the plates in and taking them out every time.
> 
> In reading the description on Penon site it says each faceplate gives a different BA configuration. The Transparent plate uses a single full range BA and two BAs for treble that is it.  The other two uses all four BAs. So the plates have a bit of a programing of sorts to trigger off which BAs to use at what frequency each BA is covering. It is quite brilliant way to have actual sound variety using one housing.
> 
> However $750 gets you so much great audio stuff now a days. You can get yourself something like a Shanling M3X and get a set of Aladdins and you got a new source and stupid high end sound going on for less money. Value is clearly questionable on this one.


From what I can tell, the entire crossover network is housed within the plate and it's down to how the drivers are connected within that crossover which determines which are used and how their gain and crossover points are adjusted with each tuning plate. Definitely an interesting approach to have a plate that completely bypasses one of the driver sets to use a full-range for a more restrained bass response.


----------



## mndless

audio123 said:


> Yea fair enough on that point but I am not convinced by their sound.


That's entirely fair. I've only heard a couple of their sets and the only one which I thought was tuned reasonably was the original V90, where they brought in someone else to do the tuning on it. Still a teeny bit bright for me, but if it had been the right shape of shell for my ears, I would have definitely kept them. They sounded quite nice. A little dark up until the treble crossover, but pleasant.


----------



## Vladimir 198

audio123 said:


> Yea fair enough on that point but I am not convinced by their sound.


I'm careful too. The only hybrid TRN headphones that I conditionally liked are the tws TRN T300. For tws it is quite tolerable. Plus, they're not expensive. TRN V90s, TRN VX - to put it mildly, not the most successful models and are very far from natural. And the reason, IMHO, is just what kind of BA they use. And here there are already seven of them. Will it be okay? We will see. I definitely won't be the first.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

$750? NOOOOOPE. 

After $45 for the GK10? Not a chance.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> I'm careful too. The only hybrid TRN headphones that I conditionally liked are the tws TRN T300. For tws it is quite tolerable. Plus, they're not expensive. TRN V90s, TRN VX - to put it mildly, not the most successful models and are very far from natural. And the reason, IMHO, is just what kind of BA they use. And here there are already seven of them. Will it be okay? We will see. I definitely won't be the first.


Problem is not their BA but how they tune their BA. Almost all Chi-fi offerings in sub $100 bracket use 30095 BA but brands like BQEYZ and KZ tune it better/listenable whereas TRN tune it weirdly. TRN's tuning and QC are two of the biggest stumbling blocks for purchasing them or recommending them to anyone.


----------



## nymz (Aug 12, 2021)

Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.

They just anounced it on their twitter:
https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


----------



## mndless

nymz said:


> Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.
> 
> They just anounced it on their tweeter:
> https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


Definitely looking forward to this set as well. Reminds me of the Pula 200. My guess is that they're the OEM for the set with tuning dictated by BGGAR. The fact that these will be retailing for less is curious, but certainly not a bad thing.


----------



## nymz

mndless said:


> Definitely looking forward to this set as well. Reminds me of the Pula 200. My guess is that they're the OEM for the set with tuning dictated by BGGAR. The fact that these will be retailing for less is curious, but certainly not a bad thing.



As far as HBB said:

The tuning, the driver and shell were chosen by him. 
Faceplate was made by Peacock Audio by his request. 
Cable/acessories, marketing and boxing were taken care by Tripowin(Linsoul).
Marketing and incoming giveaways by Linsoul.
I'm very curious since I'm looking for a single DD and this one might cover that for a while. It's a retuned version of the Blon-03 to what he thinks it should have been. I'm gonna grab a 03 as well since I've never heard it and it's cheap.

This might be a bargain, since it's tuned by a well-known reviewer for 50 bucks. Time will tell!


----------



## mndless

nymz said:


> As far as HBB said:
> 
> The tuning, the driver and shell were chosen by him.
> Faceplate was made by Peacock Audio by his request.
> ...


Yeah, if it follows his reference curve like he suggests, it definitely holds my interest. $50 is a good price for a very western-tuned IEM like that with such prominent attributions.


----------



## tkddans

nymz said:


> Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.
> 
> They just anounced it on their twitter:
> https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


After being disappointed with the tuning choices on GS Audio and FiiO’s FD3, I’m looking forward to some great tuning at a budget!


----------



## Q Mass

nymz said:


> Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.
> 
> They just anounced it on their tweeter:
> https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


I bought the BL03 and the Shuoer Tape partially based upon HBB's rec's and love them both, so I too am interested in how he'd tune an iem. (It looks great too I think).
It'll be interesting to see how the Mele stack up to other iem's in it's price range, as it has significant competition nowadays for sure.
The shell and faceplate look great.
The name is a great choice too, in Hawaian (song/chant/poem), Urdu (festival) and also for it's similarity to melee, which seems fitting for HBB.

I like HBB's review methodology. I just wish his music tastes/review tracks ventured into some more modern electronic stuff.
Im very familiar with the stuff he uses for benchmarking as I used to listen to loads of 'classic rock' years ago, and still do sometimes, but I'd like some more attention paid to how contemporary music, instumentation and production are handled by the iem's he reviews.
I know he uses hip hop too, but I think that modern electronic music (for example) exploits bass in more varied, and demanding ways than the parts of his library that he references in his reviews.

Regardless, I look forward to reading reviews.


----------



## darkgod5 (Aug 12, 2021)

nymz said:


> As far as HBB said:
> 
> The tuning, the driver and shell were chosen by him.
> Faceplate was made by Peacock Audio by his request.
> ...


It's not a retuned Blon-03. He said in a YouTube comment that it is using a 10mm graphene dynamic driver.


----------



## nymz

darkgod5 said:


> It's not a retuned Blon-03. He said in a YouTube comment that it is using a 10mm graphene dynamic driver.



I meant its FR curve


----------



## r31ya

nymz said:


> I meant its FR curve


His preferred sound curve, possibly mele will be pretty close to this


----------



## nymz

r31ya said:


> His preferred sound curve, possibly mele will be pretty close to this



Yes, he hinted about being very close to Hana 2021 on Hana's video, if I recall correctly.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nymz said:


> Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.
> 
> They just anounced it on their twitter:
> https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


I recall he mentioned his target curve is close to Softears RSV, so if that tripowin(KZ affiliate) managed to get RSV curve, with those CNT drivers going around, like the one of HeartMirror’s, as a sub$50, it will be an interesting one.

It’s been a while I saw that European way of using , and . $49,90  👍


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $750? NOOOOOPE.
> 
> After $45 for the GK10? Not a chance.


Sound quality is right up there for all the tunings. The sound is similar in quality CA andromeda products actually. 

Probably the best IEMs for metal I have ever heard actually.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> Sound quality is right up there for all the tunings. The sound is similar in quality CA andromeda products actually.
> 
> Probably the best IEMs for metal I have ever heard actually.



I thought "value was questionable on that one" (your own words), what changed since yesterday?


----------



## Dsnuts

Well for one I just got them yesterday and I haven't gotten to know the sound fully quite yet but this morning after running them in all night with music. I put the grey reference plate back on and had a good 2 hour listening session with them listening to bunch of different types of music to see how it fairs.

Tunings are the same as I heard last night but I can tell the BAs are firing off at full capacity today. The stage of these earphones are spectacular. It is the widest stage for any NF audio earphones I have heard and their dynamic series is no joke when it comes to stage. I noticed the stage was wide on the sets last night but not quite like I heard them this morning.

Even last night I can tell the SQ was quite good. I still think the value would be been much better at a $500 price point more than what they are selling these for but the SQ is there. I can understand why they are charging the prices they are though. It has 3 distinctive tunings and not slight tweaks. It is the first time I can recollect someone pulling this off successfully. I think a lot of the price tag has to do with the amount of designing they had to do to pull this off. 

The closest IEM I can think of that matches the reference plate sound is CA Andromedas. The bass end of these BAs they are using is surprising. The tuning is very good on these regardless of price.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Well for one I just got them yesterday and I haven't gotten to know the sound fully quite yet but this morning after running them in all night with music. I put the grey reference plate back on and had a good 2 hour listening session with them listening to bunch of different types of music to see how it fairs.
> 
> Tunings are the same as I heard last night but I can tell the BAs are firing off at full capacity today. The stage of these earphones are spectacular. It is the widest stage for any NF audio earphones I have heard and their dynamic series is no joke when it comes to stage. I noticed the stage was wide on the sets last night but not quite like I heard them this morning.
> 
> ...


It's definitely a premium you pay for the development they put into the first iteration of that kind of niche crossover implementation. Hopefully subsequent revisions will drive the price down, assuming they don't start adding more drivers to maintain their pricing status quo. Honestly, I think it would be pretty interesting to have a set with that kind of crossover flexibility that featured a pair of the Sonion 38 series BA bass drivers, one of each of the configurations, since they have a very sub-bass heavy revision and one with a nearly reference flat bass response. It would be quite interesting to see them bypass one for the other based on their desired tuning.


----------



## Dsnuts

Your right these might be the first generation of such designs. It has huge potential to bring something entirely new to our hobby and that is the reason why they are charging the prices as they are.  Just like anything that is new and cutting edge. 

I have a feeling someone in the industry will try to copy this design and bring out a much cheaper version.  I bet NF audio is testing the waters with this. I can tell they must have been working on this one for a while. It isn't everyday your getting essentially 3 earphones in one. I can see them throwing out new faceplates eventually with even more tunings.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I also finished my full written review about CZ-10, loving them still 

If you're looking for soundstage in a closed back headphone, you have to search wide and deep, as far as Japan, because they managed to create a dual-dynamic driver headphone that actually has good stage, excellent overall detail, impactful sound, and tons of dynamics.

Built quite well with a magnesium frame, and a nice aesthetic, CZ-10 from MuSon Project, Inc. & Crosszone , this is a headphone I enjoyed greatly, especially whend riven with the SE180 DAP from Astell&Kern 

I made comparisons with the most relevant flagships like He6SE, HP-1 and Super Leggera, and if you're looking for more, I am always around to help~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/08/crosszone-cz-10-headphones-soundstage-excelsior.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nymz said:


> Tripowin x HawaiiBadBoy 'Mele' to drop on 20th August @ Linsoul. Price will be $49,90.
> 
> They just anounced it on their twitter:
> https://twitter.com/Linsoul_Audio/status/1425754686972329987?s=20


it's HBB. it's going to be a basshead bassy DD, V-shaped with bright leaning treble, just like he loves it. That's why he was enamored by the VE Bonus. PASS.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Why on god's green earth would be tune an iem NOT to his preference? if he did, he'd be a sell out. HBB likes lots of bass and lots of treble (with realistic timbre). I've tried several of his recommendations, and they are always gobbed in bass. i'm not a basshead, but you bassheads should expect a treat with his new offering. get excited!


----------



## antdroid

A few new iems:


----------



## ChrisOc

*WELCOME*

That was the first word I heard as I arrived at the bar, "welcome"......Jeff, "what is yours"? "A cold beer please", I answered. Jeff bellowed out in laughter, "I meant what is your name?" "Oh", I said, "I thought I was being offered a drink". "Is that it or is that short for something?" Jeff asked. "What?" I said. Your name O....,Oscar, Oliver.... "Oh, Oh, no, no", I said, "my name is Jack, Oh was just....not to worry". "Can I offer you a drink Jeff?"

We sat on the wonderful sun drenched balcony, which seemed to be the social focal point for the residents. Yes, finally, I have become a resident of this beautiful hotel. "I often drove past as I went about my uninspiring job, from one day to the next, dreaming of visiting this grand hotel with everything I could wish for". "..And now you are here", Jeff said. "I finally made it to stay at the Grand Hotel", I said, "but not for long, it is only for a short break, "a couple of days, just to spoil myself". "This hotel has everything you could wish for and it is all so...so..." Jeff finished my sentence, "GRAND!" "Exactly", we both laughed.

"The hotel has rooms with gorgeous views" Jeff said. On the Eastern side you get the beautiful rising sun overlooking trees with lovely birds singing in the trees". "Can you imagine how life affirming, bird song to wake you up each morning?" "On the Western side even more glorious, you wake up as you please, with no disturbance from the sun or the persistent little creatures, robins chirping away." I thought to myself but you just told me the birds are life affirming. "You know what is best on the Western side?" "No", I said. "The enchanting sunsets, you will love it. It is a bit more expensive but I can arrange it for you". My words, "I just came here for what I could afford", were stuck in my throat.

"Oh, it is kind of you but I have already booked into a room on the North end". "Dreadful, Jeff said. The north, that is for the plebs...dull you see, no sunshine, even the mice have better accommodation". "Not at all, that is what I can afford". "I wanted a break from the burdens of my life, not another mortgage".

"Not to worry Jeff said in a whisper, "Jack, if you want something just ask me, the finest cheese, the best wine....even night visitors, wink wink".

"Jeffrey", came a voice from behind me. I turned round to find a well dressed man with  lots of jewellery. I politely got up to shake hands but he walked right past me, as though I did not exist. Jeffrey you surpassed yourself yesterday, that foie gras was exquisite. Jeff kindly introduced me to the man I now know is James and he resides in the Penthouse.

"You must stay in the penthouse, you could not get better", James said, never looking my way but who else could he be addressing, not Jeff because Jeff can do anything,...Jeff can get anything, and he can make anything happen. I said, almost inaudibly, "I just got the room I could afford....but my words were lost....they cannot hear me...they would not hear me"

I spent the evening being told all the wonderful things that had happened at this well appointed hotel. 

It was now late and I decided to call it a night. "Goodnight gentlemen", I said, I shall retire and I hope to see you in the morning before I leave.

For the first time, James looked me in the eye and uttered the words, "you mister, are in the Hotel California". "You may check out at anytime but you CANNOT leave"!

Welcome to, the Hotel California!

"we are all prisoners here of our own device".

Enjoy!



All names and characters in this short piece are fictional. This is a fictional story entirely of my making, inspired by life events.

The copyright belongs to ChrisOc 2021. This article may not be reproduced in whole or in part without the consent and authorisation of the author.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 12, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
> …Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?
> 
> Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!
> ...


Wow! The BFB LARK is selling like hot cakes! How can this new company keep up with demand? When I wrote this review, the LARK'S hadn't reached 3,600 reviews in Taobao. But, now at this moment, it's at 3,735 reviews and counting! I can also see that there was at least 1,000 more people that purchased the LARKS's as well. Coming out of China, this is crazy. But then again, for those that bought them and reviewed them, I can honestly vouch for them. Because, what I hear coming from mine is what they hear. They are practically the best Micro DD's I've ever heard 'till today! They punch way beyond their weight and price and sound really mature with excellent accuracy and clarity! Don't believe me? Personally, this is one of my favorite all-time FR Graphs!



*Reviews for the BFB Lark:* If you want to see the many positive Chinese reviews for the LARK, please check out the link below…
*PARTNER: *NEXT DOOR LAO WANG DIGITAL STORE
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.61f32e8dfMo4x9&id=630361708941&_u=7206rtltraf0ef

*OFFICIAL: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-23641726725.2.66b7780494ymWW

-Clear


----------



## dw1narso (Aug 12, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Wow! The BFB LARK is selling like hot cakes! How can this new company keep up with demand? When I wrote this review, the LARK'S hadn't reached 3,600 reviews in Taobao. But, now at this moment, it's at 3,735 reviews and counting! I can also see that there was at least 1,000 more people that purchased the LARKS's as well. Coming out of China, this is crazy. But then again, for those that bought them and reviewed them, I can honestly vouch for them. Because, what I hear coming from mine is what they hear. They are practically the best Micro DD's I've ever heard 'till today! They punch way beyond their weight and price and sound really mature with excellent accuracy and clarity! Don't believe me? Personally, this is one of my favorite all-time FR Graphs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really interrested to get BFB Lark..

I still have Yamaha EPH100, one of the pioneer on microdriver DD beside JVC. I had a chance to loan JVC for a week, many years ago. They were really promising alternative compared to DD only, BA only and hybrid when introduced at that time. Unfortunately seemed that microdriver development is pretty slow, with the only viable lately is the venerable ER2 family with love or hate fitting. So it's good to see a new comer with this approach again..

Edit: cleanup clutters


----------



## 1clearhead

BFB LARK


BAD GUY TARGET GRAPH


HARMAN CURVE


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 13, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> Really interrested to get BFB Lark..
> 
> I still have Yamaha EPH100, one of the pioneer on microdriver DD beside JVC. I had a chance to loan JVC for a week, many years ago. They were really promising alternative compared to DD only, BA only and hybrid when introduced at that time. Unfortunately seemed that microdriver development is pretty slow, with the only viable lately is the venerable ER2 family with love or hate fitting. So it's good to see a new comer with this approach again..
> 
> Edit: cleanup clutters


Yea, these are crazy good and sounds downright "BIG" for such tiny drivers, as if you're listening to true hybrids. Not kidding!
If you noticed, I compared them to the retro KOSS KSC35 and surprisingly the SR MT300, which is a hybrid. This was a ridiculous, but very close sounding comparison!

-Clear


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 13, 2021)

So it turns out the reasoning for the price on these. Your buying a base unit that accepts faceplates with different crossover configurations with actual tunings in them. 3 different plates 3 different signatures. I found out they plan to release more plates in the near future which will cost roughly $40 for a new set with new tunings. However the drawback is that your essentially getting the same 4 to 3 to 2 BA configuration to achieve the sound tunings. Which is OK

But do you really want a collection of all BA earphones using the same exact drivers. There is only so many ways to tweak and tune 4BAs. In the end it is a great sounding 4BA IEM I give them credit for maximizing these drivers. Somehow if they threw in a micro HD dynamic or a single powerful dynamic in there or even two of them with 4BAs now we are talking. But as they are. You can only boost BA bass to a certain extent and in the end it will still be BA bass. I get the idea of what these guys are going for but as good as these sound this one is going to be a tough sell.

I think if these guys came up with this about 4-5 years ago. It would have been the greatest thing on earth for enthusiasts and I think folks would have been all too happy to try it out. But today with the sheer variety and competition in the price segment. Their idea here might have not been worth all that work. I would like nothing more than to support innovation in our hobby and we certainly want to encourage something new.  But $750 can buy you so many great earphones.


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 14, 2021)

Welp, I took a blind leap and ordered a Japanese iem! Entry level model, though, as of the moment I do not have much excess cash. But 2 things got my attention: 1. Wooden housing, 2. Two adjustable bass settings with C ring. Coupled with the amount, around $160, and single 9.2 mm Titanium diaphragm DD - it became quite irresistible, and I gave in. After Unique melody 3DT and Fiio FD5, I did become more interested in pure DD iems.

*634EARS SARN II*







_Dynamic type driver x 1
Case:
Machined aluminum (anodized) + wood (selectable) The old SARN has been renewed as an entry model for 634ears.
Aiming for a sound that will be the standard for other models, the earphones have been redesigned and originally manufactured exclusively for this earphone, incorporating the selection of wood housing material, which is a feature of 634ears. .._

_<< Characteristics of sound >>_​_・ Bright and energetic
・ Clear and clear sound that is easy to grasp ・ Stretchy
and glossy mid-high range
・ Volume and powerful low range
・ Speed and sharpness, attack
・ Natural sound distance
・ Bass by opening and closing the C ring Adjustment of the feeling of omission_

There are no frequency response graphs provided in the product page, however, upon request, I was provided with a bar chart:







The black bars are the C ring closed condition, and the red bar are the C ring open condition. I guesstimated the values and tried to create a curve in excel, it turned out like this (for the Black bars):







Looking at the graph, I think it should have a strong subbass, and quite energetic mids and lower treble. Coupled with this information and the characteristics of sound provided, I asked him if it was possible to slightly reduce the upper-mid lower-treble attacks. He informed that the stabilised wood will make the sound slightly darker, and additionally he will reduce the highs a bit. So let's see how it turns out. He will share with me the new FR graph once done, so keeping my fingers crossed, but gonna have to keep them crossed for 2 weeks, which is a bummer.

Oh, and this one is the stabilised wood housing:







Looks magical!


----------



## nymz (Aug 13, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Why on god's green earth would be tune an iem NOT to his preference? if he did, he'd be a sell out. HBB likes lots of bass and lots of treble (with realistic timbre). I've tried several of his recommendations, and they are always gobbed in bass. i'm not a basshead, but you bassheads should expect a treat with his new offering. get excited!



Understand your point of view here, but I can't fully agree. His most rec'd IEM in the past months is Mangird Tea and it's far from bright or bassy, lol. His target curve is pretty close to Harman if you ask me, but to each their own.

Been seing bassheads EQing +15 dbs on the bass region so, I think calling us bassheads is a lil much, but ofc, if we compare it to neutal IEMs, will be bassy for sure.

Always good for new cheap IEMs to arrive in the market. Keeps the competion on their heels and prices dropping. win-win 






He just posted the golden version of the plate.


----------



## nymz

Ace Bee said:


> Welp, I took a blind leap and ordered a Japanese iem! Entry level model, though, as of the moment I do not have much excess cash. But 2 things got my attention: 1. Wooden housing, 2. Two adjustable bass settings with C ring. Coupled with the amount, around $160, and single 9.2 mm Titanium diaphragm DD - it became quite irresistible, and I gave in. After Unique melody 3DT and Fiio FD5, I did become more interested in pure DD iems.
> 
> *634EARS SARN II*
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking one for the team. I'm broke atm so I didn't pull the trigger. Can't wait for your impressions, they sure look good


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 13, 2021)

Listening to the BFB LARK scores a "win" for me when it comes to using the "white wide-bore" silicone ear tips that came in the package.

According to the Chinese writing on the ear tip holders, the white wide-bore silicone ear tips are the "transparent" sounding ear-tips, while the black/red are the "balanced" sounding ear-tips. Though, the black/red are balanced, the White ones brings out the very best from the micro DD's from the LARK's. What I like about this package is that you don't have to worry about looking for other aftermarket ear tips that might suit the sound better. The ones that come with this package really work well!

 Transparent "white" plays them right, IMHO!

PS. The white ones that come with the BFB AMAZING's package (same as above) really work well with them, too.

-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dw1narso said:


> Really interrested to get BFB Lark..
> 
> I still have Yamaha EPH100, one of the pioneer on microdriver DD beside JVC. I had a chance to loan JVC for a week, many years ago. They were really promising alternative compared to DD only, BA only and hybrid when introduced at that time. Unfortunately seemed that microdriver development is pretty slow, with the only viable lately is the venerable ER2 family with love or hate fitting. So it's good to see a new comer with this approach again..
> 
> Edit: cleanup clutters


Zero Audio Tenore came the biggest buzz with micro drivers back in the day, but channel imbalance issues did that train in.


----------



## dw1narso

1clearhead said:


> Yea, these are crazy good and sounds downright "BIG" for such tiny drivers, as if you're listening to true hybrids. Not kidding!
> If you noticed, I compared them to the retro KOSS KSC35 and surprisingly the SR MT300, which is a hybrid. This was a ridiculous, but very close sounding comparison!
> 
> -Clear










See this Yamaha EPH100...  where they put the DD driver? 😉 the outside barrel diameter is just 6mm.

These sounds BIG too though it is designed for shallow insertion.. Notice the double flange.. This provide very, very good isolation tip with just shallow insertion.

The sin on EPH100 is the too quick roll off of the mid going upward.. (Opposite of JVC microdriver that have good mid and bright treble, but roll off to quick on the bass).

I baby my EPH100 carefully because the cable is already cracking. Once the cable cut, no idea how to fix this..


----------



## dw1narso

@1clearhead, please keep convince BFB to sell via AliExpress. I already checked the Taobao brokerage fee to my country can be more expensive than the IEM..


----------



## kcrocker802 (Aug 13, 2021)

Accidental post dont know how to delete


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 14, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> See this Yamaha EPH100...  where they put the DD driver? 😉 the outside barrel diameter is just 6mm.
> 
> These sounds BIG too though it is designed for shallow insertion.. Notice the double flange.. This provide very, very good isolation tip with just shallow insertion.
> 
> ...


I used to have the EPH100 when they first appeared years ago and my good old friend from China ended up getting them from me on a trade. But, I can tell you that according to memory of the EPH100 the LARK's are a different beast today. They have a deeper rumbling sub-bass impact with excellent texture, natural sounding and breath taking MID's, and plenty of high end micro details that shames the EPH100. They are more similar to the JVC micro DD's, but with a much deeper sub-bass and impact attack. And, by only memory, I don't ever recall the EPH100 or the JVC micro DD's ever having such a wide soundstage as these. This is one of the widest sounding soundstage I'll ever encountered on any micro DD's to date, IMHO.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

dw1narso said:


> @1clearhead, please keep convince BFB to sell via AliExpress. I already checked the Taobao brokerage fee to my country can be more expensive than the IEM..


I'll try talking to them again during the weekend. 

-Clear


----------



## dw1narso

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Zero Audio Tenore came the biggest buzz with micro drivers back in the day, but channel imbalance issues did that train in.


Not convinced enough to get Zero phones in the past. Back in those days, it wasn't easy to get IEM, earphones or headphones. I got my EPH100 used from a fellow head-fier; could not recall his name. Everything must be imported with expensive shipment. So I must be very selective when buying something.


----------



## 430633

After listening to a slightly tweaked Aria, I think I have found my preferred sound signature! Due to covid, trying IEMs personally is impossible for me right now so I spent some time perusing graphs and reviews alike before ending up with the following list

Unreleased/Need Info: Geek GK100, KBear Aurora, Moondrop E-Stat & Kato, Simphinio RX10, Symphonium Helios, Tripowin Melee, Whizzer HE03AL
Wireless: AKG N400, Samsung Galaxy Buds+, Lypertek Tevi, Moondrop Sparks
(<$30): Moondrop Quarks, Sony MH755, Tanchjim Tanya
(~$100): Fiio FD3/Pro, iBasso IT01X (radius deep mount tips), Tforce Yuan Li
(~$200): Aune Jasper, JVC FDX1, Sony XBA N3, Tanchjim Hana 2021, Thieaudio Legacy 4, YanYin Aladdin
(~$600): Acoustune HS1650, Dunu SA6 & Zen Pro, Fearless S8Pro & Z, Moondrop Variations, Oriolus Isabellae, Shanling ME700 Lite, Softears RSV, Thieaudio Oracle & Monarch, XENNS UP
(~$1000): Fearless Crinacle Dawn, Hidition Waltz, Hyla TE-5B & CE-5, Nostalgia Benbulbin
($$$$+): Elysian Annihilator & X, QDC 8SL & Gemini & Anole V14
A64 Model 3??

Would like to hear both positive and negative experiences from you guys with any of the IEMs above  So far I've heard a few complaints about loose bass/lack of clarity on the FD3 with stock nozzles and too much brightness with treble nozzles


----------



## KutuzovGambit

PhoenixSong said:


> After listening to a slightly tweaked Aria, I think I have found my preferred sound signature! Due to covid, trying IEMs personally is impossible for me right now so I spent some time perusing graphs and reviews alike before ending up with the following list
> 
> Unreleased/Need Info: Geek GK100, KBear Aurora, Moondrop E-Stat & Kato, Simphinio RX10, Symphonium Helios, Tripowin Melee, Whizzer HE03AL
> Wireless: AKG N400, Samsung Galaxy Buds+, Lypertek Tevi, Moondrop Sparks
> ...


What are you looking to improve on vs. the Aria?


----------



## 430633 (Aug 13, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> What are you looking to improve on vs. the Aria?


Honestly I can't think of much, probably just an overall technical enhancement. I'm not looking for an IEM to change something in particular, but rather to try more IEMs at different tiers that I would like and broaden my experience


----------



## nymz

PhoenixSong said:


> Honestly I can't think of much, probably just an overall technical enhancement. I'm not looking for a particular IEM to change something, but rather to try more IEMs at different tiers that I would like and broaden my experience


Seems a direct upgrade should be Hana 2021, as heard on some reviews. Don't own it tho, thinking about it


----------



## 430633

nymz said:


> Seems a direct upgrade should be Hana 2021, as heard on some reviews. Don't own it tho, thinking about it


Yeah, so I've heard as well! But the thing is, with different tips and the filter mod I think my Aria has already improved in those very ways the Hana is said to be over the Moondrop SDD Trio


----------



## kmmbd

Reviewed the cult-classic Sony IER-Z1R. Better late than never etcetera. If you can get a fit, these are sort of the endgame bass-head IEMs. Add to that the excellent treble (better than EST treble IMHO). The biggest weakness: its midrange, sounds worse than $60 Etymotics. But that does get fixed if you pair the IER-Z1R with the Sony WM1A/WM1Z. 

Full review can be read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-ier-z1r.23390/review/26517/


----------



## Audio Fun

Here is my take on the Thieaudo Legacy 2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-legacy-2.25283/reviews#review-26516
A least for me, one of the most well tuned neutral IEMs. Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 14, 2021)

LZ A2 Pro:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003141204311.html
(price is 139 usd, excluding my 25% VAT...)





The original A2 (from 2015) seems to be the same config, 1 DD + 2 BA but in a bullet style shell and no replaceable cable with a price around 100 usd.


Judging from the graph, it looks quite similar to the older house tuning by LZ (different from the A7):


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 15, 2021)

*


----------



## mndless

Finally got my GK10 in and I'm honestly disappointed. Bass is overblown, mids lack energy and sound sluggish, and the treble just sounds weird with certain instruments. Crunchy. I even swapped to some larger bore tips to try to get some more energy out of the mids, but not much luck this far. I'll run them in for a while longer before I make my final decision about returning them, but it isn't looking like the hype train was worth it for me.


----------



## r31ya

mndless said:


> Finally got my GK10 in and I'm honestly disappointed. Bass is overblown, mids lack energy and sound sluggish, and the treble just sounds weird with certain instruments. Crunchy. I even swapped to some larger bore tips to try to get some more energy out of the mids, but not much luck this far. I'll run them in for a while longer before I make my final decision about returning them, but it isn't looking like the hype train was worth it for me.



Second person to mention the overblown bass which is not that many compared to the reviews here, 
how overblown it is? just a basshead IEMs or its really overblown?

Granted, *Crin have very specific taste of sound*. But its makes it kinda fun to see Crin dissect hyped IEMs, so per Crin review,


> Very bloated bass response, needs less mid-bass and bleed for my own personal enjoyment.
> Bass extension is not great either. Doesn’t resolve the lowest octaves well, if at all.
> 
> Midrange tonality is _fine_ though overshadowed by the aforementioned bass response. Again, it’s not the GK3.
> ...


Overblown bass, fine Mids, great treble but soundstage aside its decent in $50s.
It seems its the holographic soundstage, imaging and layering is the one really shine on this but not quite mentioned by Crin, how was it?


----------



## mndless (Aug 14, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Second person to mention the overblown bass which is not that many compared to the reviews here,
> how overblown it is? just a basshead IEMs or its really overblown?
> 
> Granted, *Crin have very specific taste of sound*. But its makes it kinda fun to see Crin dissect hyped IEMs, so per Crin review,
> ...


Mine are burning at the moment to see if I can get the treble to sound less crunchy. Crinacle's assessment of these is pretty spot on with what I've noticed, with the exception of the peizo tweeters handling certain instruments oddly, where it makes a peculiar crunch noise. Hopefully that will work itself out, but even if it does, without some improvement in the mids and the bass becoming more clear, there's no reason for me to keep these.

Edit: not a whole lot improved with a few more hours of burn, so it's unlikely that even more time will be able to rescue these.

As for the "holographic sound", well, they do have an interesting sense of staging, but I'm not feeling quite as positive about it as some people. It just sounds like a loudspeaker when the enclosure is horn-loaded and the rear chamber is too big for the driver. Very specific sounds can make the soundstage seem very deep and wide, but for the majority of instrumentation and vocals, it feels pretty intimate, unintentionally so.

I'm starting the returns process for mine now. It's just not worth keeping even as a novelty to me.


----------



## InvisibleInk

mndless said:


> Mine are burning at the moment to see if I can get the treble to sound less crunchy. Crinacle's assessment of these is pretty spot on with what I've noticed, with the exception of the peizo tweeters handling certain instruments oddly, where it makes a peculiar crunch noise. Hopefully that will work itself out, but even if it does, without some improvement in the mids and the bass becoming more clear, there's no reason for me to keep these.


Check the vent holes for possibly being clogged with glue, like what happened with mine. If you discover glue, send them back for exchange. Trying to unclog them may lead to damage.


----------



## DBaldock9

mndless said:


> Finally got my GK10 in and I'm honestly disappointed. Bass is overblown, mids lack energy and sound sluggish, and the treble just sounds weird with certain instruments. Crunchy. I even swapped to some larger bore tips to try to get some more energy out of the mids, but not much luck this far. I'll run them in for a while longer before I make my final decision about returning them, but it isn't looking like the hype train was worth it for me.



Which ear tips were you using that provided too much Bass?
I first installed the largest diameter tips that came with the GK10, to try and get the best seal in my ears, and thought the Bass was actually lacking.
After using them (almost exclusively) for a few days, the drivers have loosened up a bit - and I also tried other tips in my collection.
I settled on Final Audio Large Black Type E, Narrow Bore tips.
Rather than the stock cable, I'm using my new Impact Audio Cables Custom 4-ft 4-strand Type 6 Copper Litz Balanced cable (Eidolic 2.5mm TRRS Plug -to- Eidolic 0.78mm 2-Pin).  It's currently connected to my iBasso PB2 Amp (2x Sparkos SS3602 op-amps, 4x BUF634 w/Class A bias), with a signal from my Topping D70 DAC.

If you listen to this track, of the Ukrainian folk quartet, DakhaBrakha, performing in the KEXP (Seattle, WA) studios, how does the balance of cello, percussion, and vocals sound to you?
.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 15, 2021)

GS Audio ST10, Moondrop Quarks, KBEAR Robin arrived.

OOTB for ST10: solid technicalities with “bass too heavy, treble too rolled off dark” tuning, if retuned, wow! This IEM rocks.

OOTB for Robin: after market retuning no needed. Just plug and play, it’s hard to hate solid all rounder, no burn-in, nothing, right out of the box, it already sounds good.

OOTB for Quarks: reserved


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> GS Audio ST10, Moondrop Quarks, KBEAR Robin arrived.
> 
> OOTB for ST10: solid technicalities with “bass too heavy, treble too rolled off dark” tuning, if retuned, wow! This IEM rocks.


Waiting for Quarks (possibly my next bullet shaped-IEMs) and Robin (possibly next gen ZS10Pro setup FTW) reviews.


----------



## darkgod5

r31ya said:


> Second person to mention the overblown bass which is not that many compared to the reviews here,
> how overblown it is? just a basshead IEMs or its really overblown?
> 
> Granted, *Crin have very specific taste of sound*. But its makes it kinda fun to see Crin dissect hyped IEMs, so per Crin review,
> ...



I can't disagree more with Crin about this point:

Bass extension is not great either. Doesn’t resolve the lowest octaves well, if at all.
To my ears, after EQ to a similar bass curve, the sub-bass in the GK10 has the same resolution as the sub-bass in my Monarch using the same source and tips. The mid-bass is even more resolving in the GK10. Again, to my ears, the sub-bass and mid-bass, especially, are the strongest suite of the GK10 and perhaps why they got a little too overzealous in their tuning of it. Mids are meh and treble is fine. Soundstage is great. Perhaps in large part due to the fact that they don't isolate very much. Imaging and layering are also fine. Much more than $50 fine but a bit less than $300 fine.


----------



## Barndoor

The GK10 have really low impedance and are therefore very source dependant. I've heard both the bad that people are describing and the good from the same set depending what source I use.


----------



## darkgod5

I posted some of these tracks in the metal thread already but here are some songs that really show off the bass resolution (and slam) of the GK10:

*Tool - Jambi*
YouTube: 
Spotify: 

*Fit For A King - Breaking the Mirror*
YouTube: 
Spotify: 

*MyGain - Of Immortal Aeons*
YouTube: 
Spotify: 

*Deadlock - Code Of Honor*
YouTube: 
Spotify: 

It's interesting; the one thing the GK10s do that none of my other IEMs do is that I'm able to immediately tell if the drums in the drum kit were recorded well or not. My headphones allow this as well but it's neat to be able to hear this much of a difference right off the bat in an IEM.


----------



## mndless

darkgod5 said:


> I can't disagree more with Crin about this point:
> 
> Bass extension is not great either. Doesn’t resolve the lowest octaves well, if at all.
> To my ears, after EQ to a similar bass curve, the sub-bass in the GK10 has the same resolution as the sub-bass in my Monarch using the same source and tips. The mid-bass is even more resolving in the GK10. Again, to my ears, the sub-bass and mid-bass, especially, are the strongest suite of the GK10 and perhaps why they got a little too overzealous in their tuning of it. Mids are meh and treble is fine. Soundstage is great. Perhaps in large part due to the fact that they don't isolate very much. Imaging and layering are also fine. Much more than $50 fine but a bit less than $300 fine.


Crin doesn't EQ for his reviews. If the way they come from the factory isn't tuned well enough to resolve sub-bass extension properly, then that's what he's going to say. And I can't help but agree. I had to stick a #500 filter over the vent for the bass driver to get it to tighten up and stop sounding boomy in the mid-bass and floppy in the sub-bass. I still haven't determined yet if my set will be going back to the seller, but I'm not as impressed as I had hoped to be. I'll give it a bit longer to see if it improves, but I'm really not holding out much hope for this set. 

The problem is that , to my ears and with my set, it sounds exactly how it graphed for Crinacle. Weirdly elevated mid-bass that bleeds heavily into the mids, but it's still a V shaped graph, so you get the mids carved out right at 1kHz. The treble is relatively balanced against the mid-bass gain, but there are some pain points at 8kHz where I hear sibilance and it gets uncomfortable.


----------



## baskingshark

Barndoor said:


> The GK10 have really low impedance and are therefore very source dependant. I've heard both the bad that people are describing and the good from the same set depending what source I use.



Source matching is very very important for low impedance IEMs, and is often overlooked: https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/#:~:text=Pairing a headphone with an,driver control (damping factor).

So based on this "rules of eights" that audiophiles advise, for an IEM, its impedance be divided by 8, that is the maximum value for the source output impedance that should be paired. Ie if you have a 32 ohm IEM, if this is divided by 8, then ideally a maximum 4 ohm output impedance for the source is the highest that you should be accepting for output impedance, so as not to affect sound quality. This is just a guide of course, exceptions exist and as usual YMMV.

For the Geekwold GK10, the reported output impedance is 8 ohms (which is very low), so 8 divided by 8 means 1 ohm is the max source output impedance you should accept.


So this article states: " “…if an amplifier's output impedance is significantly more than an eighth of the headphone’s impedance, the frequency response and sound of the headphone can change. This results in bigger mismatches and creates more variation from the headphone’s default sound signature. The way that a headphone responds to an amplifier with output impedance higher than one eighth of the headphone can be entirely erratic – different headphones will respond in different ways, but generally the results will be negative.” – RHA Audio "


I have had 2 other low impedance IEMs (~ 9 ohms), the Audiosense T800 and the TRI Starsea, they sounded crap on high impedance sources > 1 ohm. Campfire Andromeda is another one like that, with impedance of ~ 12 ohms.


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> Source matching is very very important for low impedance IEMs, and is often overlooked: https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/#:~:text=Pairing a headphone with an,driver control (damping factor).
> 
> So based on this "rules of eights" that audiophiles advise, for an IEM, its impedance be divided by 8, that is the maximum value for the source output impedance that should be paired. Ie if you have a 32 ohm IEM, if this is divided by 8, then ideally a maximum 4 ohm output impedance for the source is the highest that you should be accepting for output impedance, so as not to affect sound quality. This is just a guide of course, exceptions exist and as usual YMMV.
> 
> ...


I'm using my FiiO LC-BT2, which has less than 1Ω output impedance, so that definitely isn't causing it to present differently in that regard.


----------



## mndless

DBaldock9 said:


> Which ear tips were you using that provided too much Bass?
> I first installed the largest diameter tips that came with the GK10, to try and get the best seal in my ears, and thought the Bass was actually lacking.
> After using them (almost exclusively) for a few days, the drivers have loosened up a bit - and I also tried other tips in my collection.
> I settled on Final Audio Large Black Type E, Narrow Bore tips.
> ...



I was using the stock tips with the blue bore at first, but figured the narrow bore wasn't helping the mids and treble which were sounding pretty suppressed by the mid-bass. So I swapped over to the Spinfit CP500, because their bore is pretty absolutely massive. The bass still sounded boomy and overblown. There was inadequate sub-bass rumble to support how loud they tuned the mid-bass.


----------



## tgx78 (Aug 15, 2021)

*A first encounter with the Softears RS10*

Just discovered this IEM so here it is...



Spoiler: RS10 Frequency Response









Within IEM world, it feels like barely a month passes by without some new models popping up with all-conquering diamond coating or cutting-edge ESTs being touted as the latest big thing. But more and more I experience these FOTM, I gravitate more towards the IEMs that stand astride the middle ground of proven BA technology and established crossover implementation that actually deliver the more balanced performance (tonality + technicalities) thus providing greater musical enjoyment. On paper, 100db/mV sensitivity coupled with impedance of 25ohm does give you some indication of amping requirements. However, what those numbers do hide is the definite RS10's attribute, a preference for a clean and dynamic power and a thirst for electric current. This is a rare case outside of the IER-Z1R where I saw marked improvements going turbo gain on my M8.

I get quite a few people asking me what the RS10 sounds like, so I'll start with a very general description, and try to elaborate in my review later.

First of all, as you may expect from their large sized shell, they sound big. Big in the way music sounds quite tangible, and if you closed your eyes for a moment, you could be forgiven for thinking that the music coming through them is coming from musicians playing live in a well damped studio. The RS10's presentation of recorded music is refreshingly clean, with a good tonal characteristics. Bass is slightly soft hitting, but pacey and well defined. It undoubtedly lacks a bit of DD texture, but within BA realm, I would say the bass is quite competent and tastefully executed. It reminds me of a bit of the VE Elysium where it lays down a taut foundation for the midrange and treble to shine. Midrange tuning of the RS10 seems to be aimed at exploring the maximum clarity, which means healthy dose of upper mids. Maybe a tad too energetic here, but thankfully no where near those harman research influenced in-your-face upper mids elevation. Treble response is very good with proficient technicalities to handle complex cymbal crashes, and sounds tonally accurate.

Within the realm of intangibles, the RS10 excels. The RS10’s technical ability is pretty incredible, with impressive detail retrieval and uncongested layering. Even with 10 BAs, it doesn't show any time domain incoherency between the drivers. Also for a tubed IEM, staging is quite spacious and exhibits accurate positioning within the sonic wall. I also think the RS10 layers better than the IER-Z1R and it’s surprisingly competent in this department. RS10 really does a good job at capturing stuff in the mix that might otherwise be buried.

Looking forward to hear more and write in-depth experience of this IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 15, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Waiting for Quarks (possibly my next bullet shaped-IEMs) and Robin (possibly next gen ZS10Pro setup FTW) reviews.


Just posted Robin impression on KBEAR thread, and added link on my last post of this discovery thread👍 S-grade tonality, B tech, very very nicely tuned natural sounding IEM for acoustics, or any other music, it’s the “all rounder” tuning, with good diffusion, and good positioning, all technical aspects are tuned at very good level, I’m now respecting KBEAR/Tri to “not your general Chifi” but “know how to tune stuff, talented solid tuner” Brand. They got all that skills due respect.

I gotta tell, Robin made me cry. 
It was purchased from my own budget, just as a fan boy of KBEAR since my first encounter with Lark, then I see many others, Tri Starsea, another solid tuned great IEM, then this Robin.

It’s the one of the “perfectionism” that I sensed from this IEM. They really devoted great amount of passion to tune an IEM, with limitations of cheap chifi drivers, to this state. Hats off.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tgx78 said:


> *A first encounter with the Softears RS10*
> 
> Just discovered this IEM so here it is...
> 
> ...


That’s so tempting 😭😭😭


----------



## tgx78

AmericanSpirit said:


> That’s so tempting 😭😭😭


Bro. You have the Anole VX- one of the most resolving IEM out there.  Don’t be tempted. 😛


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just posted Robin impression on KBEAR thread, and added link on my last post of this discovery thread👍 S-grade tonality, B tech, very very nicely tuned natural sounding IEM for acoustics, or any other music, it’s the “all rounder” tuning, with good diffusion, and good positioning, all technical aspects are tuned at very good level, I’m now respecting KBEAR/Tri to “not your general Chifi” but “know how to tune stuff, talented solid tuner” Brand. They got all that skills due respect.



The KBEAR Robin has a similar tonality to the BGVP DMG (stock damper) and the CCZ Plume. Mild V shaped warm and bassy set, though with a bit of a midbass bleed. This adds to warming the lower mids and adding meat to the mids. I personally don't mind this, but I know of folks who want a faster and tighter bass who may not like the added bleed, so kind of a YMMV situation. Otherwise a non fatiguing and a non offensive tuning.

Yeah agreed the technicalities in the Robin are probable average to above average, but not class leading. But it definitely is not the old school shouty upper mids CHIFI tuning that is dime a dozen at the budget segment.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 15, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The KBEAR Robin has a similar tonality to the BGVP DMG (stock damper) and the CCZ Plume. Mild V shaped warm and bassy set, though with a bit of a midbass bleed. This adds to warming the lower mids and adding meat to the mids. I personally don't mind this, but I know of folks who want a faster and tighter bass who may not like the added bleed, so kind of a YMMV situation. Otherwise a non fatiguing and a non offensive tuning.
> 
> Yeah agreed the technicalities in the Robin are probable average to above average, but not class leading. But it definitely is not the old school shouty upper mids CHIFI tuning that is dime a dozen at the budget segment.


I used CP360 to almost all IEM to lower the mid-bass, which most of IEMs have bit too much of them✌️ Yea CCZ Plume, it’s KBEAR’s affiliate project, and they got good tuning too.Plume’s mid bass floor is higher than Robin though.

Oh and I mentioned on GK10 thread, my target curve does have more mid-bass than the one of said Monarch’s curve.


Post in thread 'Geek Wold Discussion - GK10'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16503083


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> I used CP360 to almost all IEM to lower the mid-bass, which most of IEMs have bit too much of them✌️


Check out Sony's gel eartips that come with the Triple Comfort tips. Those things nuke bass surprisingly well. Not ideal for my listening preferences, but they came with the ones I actually wanted, so I figured I should at least try them out. Only problem is that they're definitely designed for the IEMs that Sony made with those really long nozzles.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> Check out Sony's gel eartips that come with the Triple Comfort tips. Those things nuke bass surprisingly well. Not ideal for my listening preferences, but they came with the ones I actually wanted, so I figured I should at least try them out. Only problem is that they're definitely designed for the IEMs that Sony made with those really long nozzles.


I think I still have Sony gel tips on some of my Sony’s but as you mentioned I only used with Song IEM, I will try tomorrow to see if that helps! I need to tame the bass of ST10…😭 It’s good IEM but the bass is too loud


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 15, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I used CP360 to almost all IEM to lower the mid-bass, which most of IEMs have bit too much of them✌️ Yea CCZ Plume, it’s KBEAR’s affiliate project, and they got good tuning too.Plume’s mid bass floor is higher than Robin though.
> 
> Oh and I mentioned on GK10 thread, my target curve does have more mid-bass than the one of said Monarch’s curve.
> 
> ...



Ah okay, no wonder. Ya, agreed eartips can make or break an IEM and change the sound signature, but I always try to review or give impressions of IEMs with stock tips and stock cables, and with a neutralish source. Cause changing to aftermarket tips and cables may give a different impression to the stock accessories. Most laymen aren't gonna do tip or cable rolling and will just use the IEM as it is out of the box, and perhaps they will be wondering why their set sounds different from a reviewer with different eartips!

But I guess if the review/impressions are mentioned that different eartips/sources/cables are used for the review, maybe this might give the reader a better gauge of the sound that they should expect.

The other issue is that eartips are as personal as shoes. Our different ear anatomy will definitely give variations in pinna gain and fit/isolation (which affects bass). Adding aftermarket accessories will also add to the initial outlay and costs of the IEM. So it is kind of a YMMV situation regarding aftermarket eartips.

But ya, I definitely whip out my favourite eartips to customize the sound signature for general music appreciation after giving the impressions!



Regarding the CCZ Plume, agreed it has more midbass bleed and boom than the KBEAR Robin. CCZ Plume has better accessories, soundstage and technicalities, but the midbass seems a bit detached from the other frequencies (it seems a tad slower than the mids/treble). Actually between the 2, I prefer the KBEAR Robin for its better price to performance ratio (it is cheaper by 4 times).


----------



## mndless (Aug 15, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I think I still have Sony gel tips on some of my Sony’s but as you mentioned I only used with Song IEM, I will try tomorrow to see if that helps! I need to tame the bass of ST10…😭 It’s good IEM but the bass is too loud


You could always try cutting the domes down on the gels so they don't cause problems, but that does run the risk of leaving sharp edges, or as sharp as that soft of silicone can be.

If you want to try to reduce the amount of tip rolling you have to do to figure out how they can be expected to effect your sound, check out this site:

https://www.audioreviews.org/guide-to-iem-silicone-eartips/

It's got a fairly comprehensive list of eartips with how they affect the various frequency groups.

Edit: well, looks like these might be just what you're looking for


----------



## Animagus (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey guys! I reckon a lot of people in this thread not subscribed to the Softears thread might dig this IEM, so I'm posting about it here too. Here is my review of Softears RSV. If you've somehow missed it, it's a 5BA reference style IEM from Softears, which is Moondrop's sister brand. I had a great time testing and writing the review, especially when A/B testing it with some of my favourite IEMs around the price range and above, for the comparisons section. You'll see comparisons with Moondrop S8, Moondrop A8, Craft Ears Four, Craft Ears Six, CustomArt Fibae7 and ItsFit Fusion. If you want me to write comparisons with any other IEM I've reviewed in the past, feel free to let me know and I'll add those comparisons in too. Happy reading! 

Softears RSV


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 15, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Second person to mention the overblown bass which is not that many compared to the reviews here,
> how overblown it is? just a basshead IEMs or its really overblown?
> 
> Granted, *Crin have very specific taste of sound*. But its makes it kinda fun to see Crin dissect hyped IEMs, so per Crin review,
> ...


Nothing overblown whatsoever...perfect bass, mids & stunning 3D stage...


----------



## mndless

activatorfly said:


> Nothing overblown whatsoever...perfect bass, mids & stunning 3D stage....end of.


I'm glad you're enjoying your set. I'll be returning mine because it just doesn't sound right to me at all. Maybe it's a QC thing, maybe it's just personal preference or library differences. I just couldn't tolerate them. I didn't notice a channel imbalance, which is the usual sign of QC issues with these sets, but the sub-bass lacked the necessary rumble to support the bass, which was far more booming and less accurate than I was hoping for, given that I do appreciate a bass-heavy earphone. The mids were too recessed compared to the bass and treble, and the treble had some weird artifacting on my set that made certain instruments, particularly cymbals, just sound incredibly weird. Almost like someone beatboxing a cymbal crash instead of an actual cymbal. I haven't experienced that with any of my other sets, so I can only attribute it to these GK10.

I'm glad your set is to your preferences, but it's just unfair to the rest of us if you continue to insist that only your impressions are valid.


----------



## mndless

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! I reckon a lot of people in this thread not subscribed to the Softears thread might dig this IEM, so I'm posting about it here too. Here is my review of Softears RSV. If you've somehow missed it, it's a 5BA reference style IEM from Softears, which is Moondrop's sister brand. I had a great time testing and writing the review, especially when A/B testing it with some of my favourite IEMs around the price range and above, for the comparisons section. You'll see comparisons with Moondrop S8, Moondrop A8, Craft Ears Four, Craft Ears Six, CustomArt Fibae7 and ItsFit Fusion. If you want me to write comparisons with any other IEM I've reviewed in the past, feel free to let me know and I'll add those comparisons in too. Happy reading!
> 
> Softears RSV
> ​


Those do look absolutely stunning with those faceplates. A shame they opted for a solid color shell, or a resin so dark that you lose obvious translucency. Kinera did something similar with the NanNa 2.0 where they looked opaque, but were actually just an incredibly dark green translucent resin that somehow ended up looking like a warm black. I really appreciate it when I can ogle the drivers that they're using without needing a flashlight to shine through the resin from the other side, since it's like a work of industrial art to see them stacked together with their sound tubes and crossover connected to them.


----------



## activatorfly

mndless said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying your set. I'll be returning mine because it just doesn't sound right to me at all. Maybe it's a QC thing, maybe it's just personal preference or library differences. I just couldn't tolerate them. I didn't notice a channel imbalance, which is the usual sign of QC issues with these sets, but the sub-bass lacked the necessary rumble to support the bass, which was far more booming and less accurate than I was hoping for, given that I do appreciate a bass-heavy earphone. The mids were too recessed compared to the bass and treble, and the treble had some weird artifacting on my set that made certain instruments, particularly cymbals, just sound incredibly weird. Almost like someone beatboxing a cymbal crash instead of an actual cymbal. I haven't experienced that with any of my other sets, so I can only attribute it to these GK10.
> 
> I'm glad your set is to your preferences, but it's just unfair to the rest of us if you continue to insist that only your impressions are valid.


I've just received and opened my SECOND set...cabled them & using the same source - Sony NW-ZX300a - the new pair sound as TOTL as the first - no QC issues whatsoever...
I too am glad to be enjoying BOTH sets, thanks!...returning them ?? NEVER ! !


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 15, 2021)

*


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just posted Robin impression on KBEAR thread, and added link on my last post of this discovery thread👍 S-grade tonality, B tech, very very nicely tuned natural sounding IEM for acoustics, or any other music, it’s the “all rounder” tuning, with good diffusion, and good positioning, all technical aspects are tuned at very good level, I’m now respecting KBEAR/Tri to “not your general Chifi” but “know how to tune stuff, talented solid tuner” Brand. They got all that skills due respect.
> 
> I gotta tell, Robin made me cry.
> It was purchased from my own budget, just as a fan boy of KBEAR since my first encounter with Lark, then I see many others, Tri Starsea, another solid tuned great IEM, then this Robin.
> ...


That sounds promising,  mine is on the way. If it is as good as the Lark and Starsea in tuning, I will be very happy!


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just posted Robin impression on KBEAR thread, and added link on my last post of this discovery thread👍 S-grade tonality, B tech, very very nicely tuned natural sounding IEM for acoustics, or any other music, it’s the “all rounder” tuning, with good diffusion, and good positioning, all technical aspects are tuned at very good level, I’m now respecting KBEAR/Tri to “not your general Chifi” but “know how to tune stuff, talented solid tuner” Brand. They got all that skills due respect.
> 
> I gotta tell, Robin made me cry.
> It was purchased from my own budget, just as a fan boy of KBEAR since my first encounter with Lark, then I see many others, Tri Starsea, another solid tuned great IEM, then this Robin.
> ...


Due to tax and all that, Kbear Robin ended priced pretty close to KZ ZAS at the moment (usually the price will get lower overtime).

Considering KZ is currently also in the middle of retuning their house sound,
How is KBear Robin compared to the latest incarnation of ZS10 Pro, KZ ZAS?


----------



## illumidata

InvisibleInk said:


> Check the vent holes for possibly being clogged with glue, like what happened with mine. If you discover glue, send them back for exchange. Trying to unclog them may lead to damage.


I appreciate the horse has already bolted on this issue but I'm curious about which holes people think are clogged. If it's the pressure release vent in front of the driver then it's possible that the resistance being encountered isn't glue but the 1 way pressure valve that one normally finds there (also on nozzle vents).
Pic related. The Geeks' bass reflex port is the one on top of the shell just in front of the connector.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mndless said:


> Finally got my GK10 in and I'm honestly disappointed. Bass is overblown, mids lack energy and sound sluggish, and the treble just sounds weird with certain instruments. Crunchy. I even swapped to some larger bore tips to try to get some more energy out of the mids, but not much luck this far. I'll run them in for a while longer before I make my final decision about returning them, but it isn't looking like the hype train was worth it for me.


LMAO overblown bass?! LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 15, 2021)

mndless said:


> I'm using my FiiO LC-BT2, which has less than 1Ω output impedance, so that definitely isn't causing it to present differently in that regard.


LC-BT2 would be exactly the source, where one can expect problems to drive low- impedance IEMs, like GK10!

The power of the BT neckband is quite limited, and given a small battery - it is most likely to be not capable to feed higher currents needed for low-impedance IEMs.

Less than 1 Ohm output impedance may be only applicable for the intended specs of headphone impedance from 16 to 300 Ohm (and 8 0hm is a single value at 1 kHz, the impedance curve likely deeps low for this multidriver).

Then the wonky bass is a typical symptom of weak sources - bass power and transients are the first to suffer. 
(It resonates - this issue prompted my cable journey starting with driving good old AS10  from a smartphone, but then in my journey - the destination became the sources, it is all about them not cables!)

I am quite impartial to the " GK10 hype train", but I did try to ask from the very beginning: what would be the sources certified to drive 8-Ohm IIEM (I know only Hidizs does state it in some of their specs, but testing one of them (S9) - I was not convinced that it perfectly works).

Then the only answer for the "8-Ohm issue" I got was that the "background noise is not a problem", while the most enthusiastic responses on GK10 were from the people powering it with a high-level DAPs - somewhat of a strong mismatch. When someone with a limited budget encouraged by these positive reviews would try to get GK10 as their dream IEM - it may not work out due to the source limitations.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

There's always the one or two "listeners" who's observations are completely the opposite of the majority. I'm not going to say they mean to skewer the majority with their own experience, but the comment similar to "the hype train didn't live up to it according to my ears" is pretty funny. No, the hype train was perfectly warranted and the sound is very high end for a cheapo. You just hear things differently from the MAJORITY, so according to your hearing, they just didn't line up with your preferences. That's all i'm really going to comment on this, because to each his/her own.....but as a parting comment....OVERBLOWN BASS?! LMAO hahahahahahahaha....ok.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the KBEAR Robin: 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-robin-reviews.25361/reviews


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 15, 2021)

Sorry guys but what's your problem?

I'm one of those who really liked and agreed with the hype that GK10 deserves. However, I've never said a single negative thing to those who don't like it.

What I see here is that the person is getting criticized or dictated right away after they post their opinions. The person might tell their objective opinions or might say a different story. My question is how are you going to understand that? Do you have the set of IEMs they have? No. Maybe there's quality issue, maybe the vent holes clogged, maybe this is their perception, maybe the source they use is wrong, or maybe they entirely lie(according to your reactions you spread here).

However, there's only one thing you can easily do, which is to respect, either try to help and give suggestions , or continue to share sth which is going to help the thread as it suggests "Discovery Thread".

As a person, I really don't like being on the justifying the hype side because of your fanboy/fanatic reactions. Because of your behaviors, people are treating others' review as not objective reviews following others and I really don't like it.

Why do people have to like what you like? What are you going to justify/win by pushing? Eventually, bad cursing words are spread here that I've been here for such a long time and I always like to see respectful people, arguing with a good, respectful manner.

All I want is to enjoy this hobby and I objectively (at least the best I can) approach every review here. That's how it should be. Stop please posting posts which is NOT going to contribute to the topic.


----------



## audio123

Reecho Insects Awaken is an excellent IEM which I enjoy a lot but the Summer is disappointing despite its nice look.



As for the GK10, all my previous impressions are done with various DAPs. This time, I tried with my Samsung S20 and I will still recommend it.


----------



## Dsnuts

The Reecho Spring is the better earphone of the two. Summers seem like an experiment gone wrong. Its sound is amazingly underdeveloped. It don't have good bass just passable. It don't have good mids again just passable and the treble end is a bit too lively for the sound to have any decent balancing. It is a missed opportunity but what is interesting is that their included cable is one of the nicest cables I have seen at the price.

Reechos $39 SG-01 is a much better sounding earphone. It is not only cheaper but actually has a solid sound to them.  

Been writing about the Ikko OH1S. Interesting sounding earphones these things.


----------



## mndless

PhonoPhi said:


> LC-BT2 would be exactly the source, where one can expect problems to drive low- impedance IEMs, like GK10!
> 
> The power of the BT neckband is quite limited, and given a small battery - it is most likely to be not capable to feed higher currents needed for low-impedance IEMs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being a source of sanity amongst the storm. 

It is entirely possible that the LC-BT2 lacks the output current to cope with the low impedance of the GK10. Given that I purchased them hoping to replace my CCA CKX beater set that I like to use with that neckband, the GK10 requiring a more powerful amp still makes them a non-starter for me. I'll just need to send these back for a refund and try to find something else more suitable.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Vladimir 198

There is a big difference between expressing an opinion and imposing an opinion. Those who do not understand this, I simply put them on the ignore list. And I know that in this case I have nothing to lose. This is my friendly advice to people who also don't like this style of discussion. Best wishes.


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 15, 2021)

illumidata said:


> I appreciate the horse has already bolted on this issue but I'm curious about which holes people think are clogged. If it's the pressure release vent in front of the driver then it's possible that the resistance being encountered isn't glue but the 1 way pressure valve that one normally finds there (also on nozzle vents).
> Pic related. The Geeks' bass reflex port is the one on top of the shell just in front of the connector.


Some may have seen my thoughts on the GK10 in that thread. I was ambivalent about them. I have just stuck a pin into the vent beside the connector and at first it would not go in. I forced it in and now the vents are clear. The transformation in the sound was very noticeable. There is far more life in the sound now and the high frequencies are clear.
Thank you for that invaluable piece of advice!


----------



## FlacFan

KutuzovGambit said:


> ... more so for the GK10 which is already confirmed to have some QC issues and likely significant unit variation in some instances.


CONFIRMED?
By whom?

You cannot prove any of this. 

Cheers


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## activatorfly

FlacFan said:


> CONFIRMED?
> By whom?
> 
> You cannot prove any of this.
> ...


Exactly !


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## FlacFan

Nope. You missed my point.  I did not call you a liar either. You brought that on yourself. 
My point is that any kind of confirmation for a systemic failure of a product requires the admittance of the manufacturer or an independent scientific study and conclusion of those facts found. 
None of that applies here. 
I don't doubt your personal experience at all, but throwing in other posts to boost your point of view is uncool.

Cheers


----------



## jant71 (Aug 15, 2021)

"Independent scientific study" of a Chi-Fi earphone QC or defect. What? Chi-Fi has a bunch of sketchy stuff and I wish there was everybody "admitting" they stole and copied from here and there, where they get their so-called "Knowles" from, that their electrostat really isn't one, etc. etc. What world are you living in to get these admissions and scientific studies? Certainly not the real world of Chi-Fi lol!  Most of the times up to us to figure stuff out. More fake and misleading stuff is from the consumers cracking things open and showing it to warn people.


----------



## 430633 (Aug 16, 2021)

Any updates on the QKZ VK4's QC? Is it still as bad as before? Saw these measurements here https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/qkz-vk4.php#gsc.tab=0 and in the Delta QSD the left driver exhibits terrible resonance around 1.4kHz and 2.5kHz, while the right side is totally devoid of such issues. Without the resonant peak it might *be a decent IEM apart from some bass bloat


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 15, 2021)

FlacFan said:


> Nope. You missed my point.  I did not call you a liar either. You brought that on yourself.
> My point is that any kind of confirmation for a systemic failure of a product requires the admittance of the manufacturer or an independent scientific study and conclusion of those facts found.
> None of that applies here.
> I don't doubt your personal experience at all, but throwing in other posts to boost your point of view is uncool.
> ...


Exactly - as uncool as can be imho !


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## 430633

Reviews of the KBear Robin do seem quite good so far. I was surprised to see reviews of this standard on Aliexpress lol


----------



## Dsnuts

Now for an important break announcement about the new Ikko OH1S https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews



Brought to you by yours truely. Its tonal qualities aligns more with a U shaped sound design. Strengths includes a clean as a whistle sound tuning with upper mids and an upper treble enhanced infusion of presence and that mentioned clarity.  Ikko here is yet another manufacturer that is guilty of throwing in a highly resolving cable for a highly detailed sound tuning, resulting in, you guessed it. It teeters in between a clean to a brighter tone which also depends on what type of source your using. A warmer more musical source is obviously recommended.  

A less resolving copper cable ends up making these sound clean instead of being on the bubble which is what they should have included. This is a case where I wished they actually included a less resolving standard copper cable. Staging is a bit unique in that it throws out a well imaged left to right stereo separation with decent depth but lacking in height of sound. Laid back and a bit thinner in note weight for the mid bands means the mids tuning gives a bit of a creedence for the bass to standout in the region which is its strong suit. It got one of the better quality bass presentations but lacks a bit of sub bass emphasis. Overall its tonality is definitely weighted a bit more toward the treble end of the tuning. These are made for treble fans who like a bit more laid back signature in presentation. It is good in what it does but not in the special category for sound at the price range.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> Now for an important break announcement about the new Ikko OH1S https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very informative synopsis, thank you!


----------



## Dsnuts

I kinda wish I had heard their prior earphones. Don't know if this is the type of tuning these guys go for or how they like to tune things. The OH1S is the first Ikko earphone I have heard and I can see how these are catering a bit more for Chinese enthusiasts with this tuning. 

Plus its got the necessary anime girl light on her feet listening to them Gems. That is worth half a star right there just for the original art work. 
They certainly have some potential to bring out some great sounding earphones but for now, it is the Aladdin that pretty much rules this price segment and the OH1S here is not close, and these I actually consider good in the price range for the type of tuning it is going for.


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> I kinda wish I had heard their prior earphones. Don't know if this is the type of tuning these guys go for or how they like to tune things. The OH1S is the first Ikko earphone I have heard and I can see how these are catering a bit more for Chinese enthusiasts with this tuning.
> 
> Plus its got the necessary anime girl light on her feet listening to them Gems. That is worth half a star right there just for the original art work.
> They certainly have some potential to bring out some great sounding earphones but for now, it is the Aladdin that pretty much rules this price segment and the OH1S here is not close, and these I actually consider good in the price range for the type of tuning it is going for.


From the graphs (I know you don't trust them ) the previous models all have much more bass. From some reviews I've actually heard complaints from listeners expecting/seeking the previous tuning but were disappointed to hear it different


----------



## 430633 (Aug 15, 2021)

Not too late to try though, the OH10 is on sale here atm https://drop.com/buy/ikko-oh10-iem *(the OH1S has appeared a few times too, maybe because of lukewarm reception?)


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> Now for an important break announcement about the new Ikko OH1S https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions!

I auditioned the Ikko OH10 and OH1S last week.
OH10 is a nice V shaped set, quite good tuning, one for bassheads. Shells can be a bit heavy and huge though. I see it on drop at $125 USD and that price is quite a good deal, if you can tolerate the bigger fit.

Though, I was pretty disappointed by the OH1S. Subbass was missing and the treble was a bit shouty. Note weight was thin and mids lacked body. This is with stock accessories. But then again, I'm treble sensitive, so maybe trebleheads will like this set.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2021)

I can see how that would be the case for auditioning them so your initial reaction pretty much mirrors my review. Unfortunately you really can't hear their positives on a short audition as it takes some proper tip rolling and most definitely a good copper cable on them which makes them sound markedly better. I clearly put that aspect on there so Ikko and folks that read it will know their included cable makes them sound even brighter and thinner than it has to be. For folks that haven't read the review. The cable is basically their CTU-01 cable that has been recommended by a lot of cable enthusiasts



The reason why I know, it is a thinner version of this cable is because I recently bought this cable several weeks before I got the OH1S.
It is using the same colored cores but with much less material. The cables themselves are great nothing wrong with them but these are a no no for highly detailed sound signatures. These are very close to the monocrystalline silver plated cables that Fiio included with their FH5s which also enhanced an overactive treble BA in the nozzle.

I think manufacturers think just because they have a highly resolving cable it is best to throw them in with whatever sound their earphones are going for no matter what. This is simply not the case.  

Also using my Shanling daps and the IBasso DX160 both being on the warm side of DAP sound signatures helps a bunch there as well.

It is clearly going for more of a analytical sound signature and it achieves this but it definitely lacks some musicality.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I can see how that would be the case for auditioning them so your initial reaction pretty much mirrors my review. Unfortunately you really can't hear their positives on a short audition as it takes some proper tip rolling and most definitely a good copper cable on them which makes them sound markedly better. I clearly put that aspect on there so Ikko and folks that read it will know their included cable makes them sound even brighter and thinner than it has to be. For folks that haven't read the review. The cable is basically their CTU-01 cable that has been recommended by a lot of cable enthusiasts
> 
> 
> The reason why I know, it is a thinner version of this cable is because I recently bought this cable several weeks before I got the OH1S.
> ...



Great points. I definitely think the Ikko OH1S can synergize better with a warmer source, and perhaps other aftermarket eartips +/- copper cables (for cable believers). If I had an IEM at home (not in the auditioning booth) that sounded bad on first listen, I would also try not to give up on it and try some eartips or mods to salvage it if possible. Or even EQ as a last resort.

Though I have a feeling that we who are hardcore eartip and cable rollers are the minority. I think a lot of lay consumers and those new to the hobby are just gonna use whatever accessories are included inside the box and call it a day. Most laymen also just use smartphones and not any high powered devices. So if the IEM sounds bad on first listen, they are just gonna sell it away and think the sound is bad. A pity that the manufacturers never prioritize synergy for their gear.

FWIW, I actually see quite a few folks selling off the Ikko OH1S on secondhand stores where I'm at, and a few folks I spoke to who decided to keep it had to resort to doing a bass vent mod to increase the anemic bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2021)

Ya it is strange that they went a bit conservative on the bass end as all I was reading about their former earphones was how big their bass was. They went for a tight bass presentation. I like that it has a great tone tightness and speed to the bass end but sub bass I notice has a quick decay so that might be the reason why folks feel it is bass light. Its moderate bass emphasis is certainly good in quality but given their more leaner mids presentation if they made that bass bigger than it is it might come off a bit strange/ kinera like and non cohesive in the process. So I get what they are doing with the bass end. 

I can see a lot of folks giving up on them though as that tuning will certainly not be for everyone.


----------



## Audio Fun

Dsnuts said:


> I can see how that would be the case for auditioning them so your initial reaction pretty much mirrors my review. Unfortunately you really can't hear their positives on a short audition as it takes some proper tip rolling and most definitely a good copper cable on them which makes them sound markedly better. I clearly put that aspect on there so Ikko and folks that read it will know their included cable makes them sound even brighter and thinner than it has to be. For folks that haven't read the review. The cable is basically their CTU-01 cable that has been recommended by a lot of cable enthusiasts
> 
> 
> The reason why I know, it is a thinner version of this cable is because I recently bought this cable several weeks before I got the OH1S.
> ...


I hope they sold that stock cable with OH1s independently.


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> Reviews of the KBear Robin do seem quite good so far. I was surprised to see reviews of this standard on Aliexpress lol


That is a legitimately useful review that gives it credit for the tuning being appropriate for a general audience and generally inoffensive, but then goes into more detail about the shortcomings that could break it for more critical listeners.


----------



## Dsnuts

Yup the stock cable is just a thinner less material version of their CTU-01 shown on the right. 



So I finally got around to throwing on the light blue plate on the NE4. 

It has to be the most ruler flat sound I have ever heard. I am talking about --------^- FR here. What is interesting is the tuning only involves 2 out of the 4 BAs, using one full range BA and one treble BA and much like most dual BA earphones I have heard in the past these are extremely neutral to a fault.  Going from the full bored sound in both the  POP tuning and their reference tuning to these was more than just a little drop off. There is literally no bass to speak of. I also noticed these BAs might be more closer to the nozzle of the housing as the stage is more in line with an average stage vs the uber wide stage of the reference plate.  

The only thing these will be good for will be a very good reference for how colored your other earphones will be in comparison. Otherwise for music it just don't get more boring. My absolute least favorite tuning out of the 3. There is no reason for these to exist to be honest.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just tried Moondrop Quarks for 30min:
-great moondrop house tonality with wide sound diffusion field
-good rival of Tanchjim Tanya, very very similar set to Tanya in terms of tonality and technicalities
-very cohesive


----------



## Dsnuts

$13 moondrop earphones. nice.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> $13 moondrop earphones. nice.


Yup! And less bass & wider sound stage with very natural timbre vs Tanya
Great sleep bud;  fits nicely to side sleeping.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> $13 moondrop earphones. nice.


I expect we may see more people doing removable cable mods on these in the near future, since they're cheap enough that breaking them isn't a particular heartache compared to other wired sets. Hopefully people will post their progress pics as they work on them, since that's the really interesting part for me.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Yup the stock cable is just a thinner less material version of their CTU-01 shown on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruler flat FR is definitely one of those polarizing tunings, and I definitely expect more people than not to dislike such a tuning, at least for in-ear sets. Over-ear and loudspeakers are a bit of a different story, since you get different interference with the outer and inner ear, but it can still be less desirable for many. I suspect that they included it as an option for people who consider using these for actual monitoring workloads where they have other sets or speakers to use for the final mixing, but where the additional bass and treble gain might otherwise hide things that they're trying to rework when mixing for mastering. Not being a sound engineer, this is just my understanding as a lay-person, so I'd love to hear from some actual sound engineers about what they might use such a flat-tuned set for.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2021)

I suppose moondrop was going for maxium sound for the money which meant they had to hardwire the set. Thats too bad as spending a few bucks more for changeable cables would have been awesome.

That flat tuning on the neutral filter is something. I switched back to their reference filter and it sounds almost bass heavy in comparison. Lol. It has to be the least colored dry sound I have ever heard.

I know there are purists that look for such a tuning. Never have I heard anything so flat. It makes other neutral sets sound like they have coloration.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I suppose moondrop was going for maxium sound for the money which meant they had to hardwire the set. Thats too bad as spending a few bucks more for changeable cables would have been awesome.
> 
> That flat tuning on the neutral filter is something. I switched back to their reference filter and it sounds almost bass heavy in comparison. Lol. It has to be the least colored dry sound I have ever heard.
> 
> I know there are purists that look for such a tuning. Never have I heard anything so flat. It makes other neutral sets sound like they have coloration.


Hopefully I'll get the chance to hear a set like that sometime. Even the GD7B I have, despite it's pretty flat tuning, has considerable bass presence since that's handled by a DD, so it still has some warmth left in that regard. My KEF iQ90 are tuned fairly similarly, since room gain ends up resulting in a pretty significant bass presence as well, so I don't have much experience with dry, cold, technical sets like that. I expect that it probably wouldn't be to my preferences either, since I usually go for a more musical sound, but I won't know for sure unless I hear them.

On the plus side, though, you got to have that experience without dropping several hundred on a separate set, so the novelty of it must be worth something, even if only to provide you a different benchmark to compare bass gain to.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 15, 2021)

This is why I recommend OH10 so highly. I am on the fence with OH1S. IEMs that can match or better new releases are IEMs one would want in a collection. The same goes for NM2+, Orb, etc.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 16, 2021)

Well this is the first time I can honestly say a single earphone can go from ruler flat to a highly colored Pop tuning with 15dbs of bass without using some type of bass EQ. I know that seems to be a lot of boost but since these are using BAs it don't sound like 15dbs of bass but more like 10dbs. Refence having a mild boost at 5dbs .

Definitely an accomplishment. I can't even imagine how these might sound with a dynamic doing bass. I think 15dbs for a dynamic to do bass might be a bit much. I can understand why they stuck with BAs for the sound tunings. Makes for much better cohesion and I bet it was easier to do all BAs for the different crossovers implementation vs adding something like a dynamic in the mix. Would have been amazing if they could have made that work though.


----------



## Marshall95 (Aug 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## r31ya

PhoenixSong said:


> Any updates on the QKZ VK4's QC? Is it still as bad as before? Saw these measurements here https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/qkz-vk4.php#gsc.tab=0 and in the Delta QSD the left driver exhibits terrible resonance around 1.4kHz and 2.5kHz, while the right side is totally devoid of such issues. Without the resonant peak it might me a decent IEM apart from some bass bloat


If i recalled it right, Crin have to buy like 4 unit to get one that sound "right".
At that point, we have to ask whether the "right" sound is actually produced from a defect 

That being said, the "right" one was given "S" rank in tonality which in Crin list it mostly reserved for $400+ IEMs, VK4 is pretty cheap so it might worth for the hunt, so if you like his preferred harman bible, it might be worth for the hunt.

---


AmericanSpirit said:


> Just tried Moondrop Quarks for 30min:
> -great moondrop house tonality with wide sound diffusion field
> -good rival of Tanchjim Tanya, very very similar set to Tanya in terms of tonality and technicalities
> -very cohesive


One important question, is it easier to drive compared to Tanya?
Tanya sounds awesome but it require a little  bit too much power for a single 7mm Dynamic Driver which makes it a bit hard to recommend to my non-audiolover friends which for the most part just play music from Smartphone or Laptop.


----------



## 430633

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Crin have to buy like 4 unit to get one that sound "right".
> At that point, we have to ask whether the "right" sound is actually produced from a defect
> 
> That being said, the "right" one was given "S" rank in tonality which in Crin list it mostly reserved for $400+ IEMs, VK4 is pretty cheap so it might worth for the hunt, so if you like his preferred harman bible, it might be worth for the hunt.
> ...


I would really hesitate trying it out then, unless returns/exchanges are a thing- 4 sets here in Australia would be $100AUD with taxes


----------



## rayliam80

Marshall95 said:


> Why does Ultrasone not get any love or attention in this community? I've been trying to look for Ultrasone Edition 15 Veritas impressions/reviews here and I can't seem to find any. It's still a flagship product and seems to have gotten great reviews from critics. Has anyone listened to them? What's your opinion if you have?



Wrong thread.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 16, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> I would really hesitate trying it out then, unless returns/exchanges are a thing- 4 sets here in Australia would be $100AUD with taxes


Thats a bit pricy, in Indonesia VK4 is like USD $10 or AUD $13.2.
Its one of the brand that got a bit cheaper than the listed USD price in Indonesia.

Pretty nice but too bad that some great "smaller" group is usually pricier in Indonesia like Ikko


----------



## emer08

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just tried Moondrop Quarks for 30min:
> -great moondrop house tonality with wide sound diffusion field
> -good rival of Tanchjim Tanya, very very similar set to Tanya in terms of tonality and technicalities
> -very cohesive


Which has airier treble, tanya or quarks? Is it a cheap alternative to the aria?


----------



## activatorfly (Aug 16, 2021)

*


----------



## Strifeff7

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Crin have to buy like 4 unit to get one that sound "right".
> At that point, we have to ask whether the "right" sound is actually produced from a defect
> 
> That being said, the "right" one was given "S" rank in tonality which in Crin list it mostly reserved for $400+ IEMs, VK4 is pretty cheap so it might worth for the hunt, so if you like his preferred harman bible, it might be worth for the hunt.
> ...


I have 3 VK4,
all sounds great, maybe I'm lucky, 😄


----------



## xanlamin

You are very lucky indeed!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Crin have to buy like 4 unit to get one that sound "right".
> At that point, we have to ask whether the "right" sound is actually produced from a defect
> 
> That being said, the "right" one was given "S" rank in tonality which in Crin list it mostly reserved for $400+ IEMs, VK4 is pretty cheap so it might worth for the hunt, so if you like his preferred harman bible, it might be worth for the hunt.
> ...


Let me try today with ipad and pc dongle for Quarks / Tanya.

Oh by the way in regards QKZ, I have almost complete list of QKZ, and my 2 cents is to avoid all other IEMs of QKZ other than VK1 and VK4. And considering the QC gamble I’d just get Quarks for $13, it’s no mistake.


----------



## chickenmoon

Quick Daruma Audio Vento Conductor T500Pro and FiiO FD3 OOTB impressions:

T500Pro: These have the exact same shells as the KBEar Diamond and Believe. Soundwise they are very close to the Believe.  Treble feels a bit more elevated on the T500Pro as well as fuller, more detailed and more natural to me but not by much. T500Pro are also slightly easier to drive but also not by much. Both these differences might just come from the fine gauze there is atop of the nozzle of the Believe, behind it there seem to be the same metal grille there is on the Vento. At any rate, if you wanted to try the Believe and missed out because they're sold-out, here is your chance to get a slight variation under another name, no point getting them if you've already got the Believe IMO.

FD3: These felt a bit muddy/congested with default nozzles so I tried the wider ones and it's much better, there is not as much difference betweeen nozzles as with FD5. With these nozzles and the bundled wider bores tips I thought they were just about alright tonally with treble occasionally bordering on harsh but only bordering and only occasionally. So, tonal balance I feel is better, easier to get right than with FD5, still v-shape but less so. Technically I feel FD5 is better which should be as twice the price or so but FD3 only has one hour playback so might still change for the better over time as it's DLC and usually I find DLC drivers to change the most.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> Quick Daruma Audio Vento Conductor T500Pro and FiiO FD3 OOTB impressions:
> 
> T500Pro: These have the exact same shells as the KBEar Diamond and Believe. Soundwise they are very close to the Believe.  Treble feels a bit more elevated on the T500Pro as well as fuller, more detailed and more natural to me but not by much. T500Pro are also slightly easier to drive but also not by much. Both these differences might just come from the fine gauze there is atop of the nozzle of the Believe, behind it there seem to be the same metal grille there is on the Vento. At any rate, if you wanted to try the Believe and missed out because they're sold-out, here is your chance to get a slight variation under another name, no point getting them if you've already got the Believe IMO.
> 
> FD3: These felt a bit muddy/congested with default nozzles so I tried the wider ones and it's much better, there is not as much difference betweeen nozzles as with FD5. With these nozzles and the bundled wider bores tips I thought they were just about alright tonally with treble occasionally bordering on harsh but only bordering and only occasionally. So, tonal balance I feel is better, easier to get right than with FD5, still v-shape but less so. Technically I feel FD5 is better which should be as twice the price or so but FD3 only has one hour playback so might still change for the better over time as it's DLC and usually I find DLC drivers to change the most.


More treble on the T500Pro? That sounds a bit scary...


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> More treble on the T500Pro? That sounds a bit scary...



A smidgen only, it's subtle, no need to be scared.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 16, 2021)

emer08 said:


> Which has airier treble, tanya or quarks? Is it a cheap alternative to the aria?






Just tried A-B Tanya vs Quarks

Tanya:
-heavier bass floor overall, 3khz pinna gain peak is more round and natural, treble is mostly in accordance with harman

Quarks:
-lighter bass floor, 3khz pinna gain peak is more acute, a spot light focus on female vocals, more air and open sound stage than Tanya

Both IEMs have pretty nice sound stage, if someone prefers naturalness, Tanya, prefers wide and open sound staging with more crisp tuning, quarks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> A smidgen only, it's subtle, no need to be scared.


I will find out in a week or 2.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> I will find out in a week or 2.



Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 16, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just tried A-B Tanya vs Quarks
> 
> Tanya:
> -heavier bass floor overall, 3khz pinna gain peak is more round and natural, treble is mostly in accordance with harman
> ...


In my place, Moondrop Earphone bag (blue) cost the same with Moondrop Quarks.
It cost around KZ ZST-X pricing, slightly pricier than fellow bullet shaped IEMs, CCA CST, I might impulse buy quarks...


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> I'll try talking to them again during the weekend.
> 
> -Clear



Anxiously awaiting word on lark being sold on Ali! You got me pumped Clear!!


----------



## InvisibleInk

Strifeff7 said:


> I have 3 VK4,
> all sounds great, maybe I'm lucky, 😄


I have one good, the other meh. I also feel lucky.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 16, 2021)

DEL


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 17, 2021)

trumpethead said:


> Anxiously awaiting word on lark being sold on Ali! You got me pumped Clear!!


I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...

So, let's start with the bad news, first...
Earlier today in China, a representative from Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB) wrote to me that the owner decided that it is best for him to focus and sell the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING in China. Then, he'll decide whether to start selling them next year overseas through Aliexpress. I tried my best to convince him, but he doesn't seem to budge. So, it seems to me that they're such a new and small company that he's still learning the trade of marketing and he might be too afraid to make such a quick move.

Now, hopefully the good news...
I am going to write to Penon Audio and see if they can somehow convince the BFB company to sell their products through them. So, fingers crossed! I hope they can communicate and work something out with each other after my letter so that they can get the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING on the road!

I'll keep you and everyone else that's interested updated on the news from both *Penon Audio* and *BFB* talks! 


NOTE: For those not willing to wait, you can always get them through Taobao globally by either a Chinese agent or get a Chinese friend to order them for you.

*Reviews for the BFB Lark:* If you want to see the many positive Chinese reviews for the LARK, please check out the link below…
*PARTNER: *NEXT DOOR LAO WANG DIGITAL STORE
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.61f32e8dfMo4x9&id=630361708941&_u=7206rtltraf0ef

*OFFICIAL: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-23641726725.2.66b7780494ymWW


-Clear


----------



## Strifeff7

Today I found a little discovery,
I told my friend that sometimes I listen to music 4+ hours,
and he tell me that I am a weirdo,

Apparently most people love music,
but critically listening to music is not "Normal"


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Strifeff7 said:


> Today I found a little discovery,
> I told my friend that sometimes I listen to music 4+ hours,
> and he tell me that I am a weirdo,
> 
> ...


He obviously doesn’t own the right gear.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 17, 2021)

TRI i3 Pro OOTB:







-First thing I noticed is that this IEM is scalable depending on the driving source (high gain preferred)
-with stock tips (white soft bass boost silicone) and stock tips, Chamber music sounds very vivid, but for modern pops, the upper-mid is a bit too sensitive
-stock tuning is W shape tuning with a focus on sub-bass, upper-mid, and treble
- Neutral or Colored? i3 Pro is IEM that will add a specific color to Acoustic instruments as well as vocals

My current setup for i3 Pro is

-PW Audio Legend II copper cable
-SpinFit CP360-L(blue core)

This setup will tone down a bit exaggerated sub-bass, and bring 9khz up more air to breath, retain maximum transparency for mid-range.

 Sound impression:

-Side spreading sound stage
-Powerful and very high-end bass DD driver, I can see it's pretty similar driver timbre from TRI Starsea
-Realistic and excellent mid-range imaging thanks to the Planer magnetic driver, reminds me of Yamaha HP-1 (planer headphone) back in 1974 it was called Orthodynamic.
-treble speed is that of BAs, great attribution compared to single DD's rather slow treble response, it reminds me of TRI-HI Custom BA tweeter used for TRI Starsea, crisp and one of the best-tuned tweeter units from Brand-Custom ones. Dry and tight treble notes.

What's so special about i3 Pro?
-The mid-range, realistic and tactile, the weakness of single-DD (slow treble and lack in definition) is non-existent.

-the “dynamic” and “direct” presentation of sound pressure, which does not necessarily need to be super accurate and realistic.  The “direct sound wave in a form of huge tsunami or tidal wave hitting you by a magnitude of huge wall of sound “ is more engaging and immersive in some occasion where emotional presentation is the grand scheme. i3 Pro is a great amplifier of emotional presentation

-Harp tonality is the best one of all my IEMs and it reminds me of Sennheiser’s Legendary Orpheus’s ancestor, the world’s first Electrostatic headphone, Unipolar. Soft and Fragile. Beautiful tonality.

Comparison to similarly priced KXXS ($170)
-i3 Pro is simply not comparable to single DLC driver KXXS.  The only thing that KXXS is competable is the tuning, the Harman curve tuning  of KXXS vs W shape i3 Pro is more forgiving for many modern tracks
-Both IEMs are mid-range experts, but i3 Pro got the upper hand in illustrating the imaging

-Blessing 2 with wide staging and more emotional mid-range is what I perceive to i3 Pro, but overall positional coherence is on Blessing 2.
Blessing 2 (1DD + 2 mid BA + 2 Knowles TWFK) vs i3 Pro (1DD + 1 Planer + 1 Tri Custom BA)

Tentative grade assessment is somewhere above 78/100 to mid to high 80s (B+ to A+)

Great genre:
-Acoustic recording, Strings, and Chamber music, and any tracks with vocals

Maybe you need to reconsider genre:
-Modern highly distorted music with edgy notes, it may be too offensive


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> Quick Daruma Audio Vento Conductor T500Pro and FiiO FD3 OOTB impressions:
> 
> T500Pro: These have the exact same shells as the KBEar Diamond and Believe. Soundwise they are very close to the Believe.  Treble feels a bit more elevated on the T500Pro as well as fuller, more detailed and more natural to me but not by much. T500Pro are also slightly easier to drive but also not by much. Both these differences might just come from the fine gauze there is atop of the nozzle of the Believe, behind it there seem to be the same metal grille there is on the Vento. At any rate, if you wanted to try the Believe and missed out because they're sold-out, here is your chance to get a slight variation under another name, no point getting them if you've already got the Believe IMO.
> 
> FD3: These felt a bit muddy/congested with default nozzles so I tried the wider ones and it's much better, there is not as much difference betweeen nozzles as with FD5. With these nozzles and the bundled wider bores tips I thought they were just about alright tonally with treble occasionally bordering on harsh but only bordering and only occasionally. So, tonal balance I feel is better, easier to get right than with FD5, still v-shape but less so. Technically I feel FD5 is better which should be as twice the price or so but FD3 only has one hour playback so might still change for the better over time as it's DLC and usually I find DLC drivers to change the most.


Will be waiting for more impression on FD3. How is the separation, imaging, and soundstage of FD3? Comparable to FD5 or considerably inferior?


----------



## chickenmoon

Ace Bee said:


> Will be waiting for more impression on FD3. How is the separation, imaging, and soundstage of FD3? Comparable to FD5 or considerably inferior?



I haven't done a side by side comparison of these two yet. I'm letting the FD3 burn-in for a couple of days now and will let you know what I think after that.


----------



## Poganin

Strifeff7 said:


> Today I found a little discovery,
> I told my friend that sometimes I listen to music 4+ hours,
> and he tell me that I am a weirdo,
> 
> ...


What about listening to music for 3+ hours just for enjoyment? I stayed up really late last night with ZMF Atticus on my head because it sounded so good. (Although my neck has been complaining about it today.)


----------



## GearMe

Poganin said:


> *What about listening to music for 3+ hours just for enjoyment?* I stayed up really late last night with ZMF Atticus on my head because it sounded so good. (Although my neck has been complaining about it today.)


^^^^THIS ^^^^ 

Listening to music should be fun...not work (i.e. critical listening)...just my .02!


----------



## mndless

GearMe said:


> ^^^^THIS ^^^^
> 
> Listening to music should be fun...not work (i.e. critical listening)...just my .02!


I usually listen to music while I'm doing other things, but that's mostly because I'm fairly certain I should have been diagnosed with ADD years ago, so my brain doesn't like it when I'm not constantly seeking a distraction. It's not terribly often that I sit down just to listen to music without also doing something else with my time. Critical listening just feels tedious if I'm not trying to do something with the info I gather.


----------



## mndless

Strifeff7 said:


> Today I found a little discovery,
> I told my friend that sometimes I listen to music 4+ hours,
> and he tell me that I am a weirdo,
> 
> ...


I routinely run down the batteries in my FiiO LC-BT2 from listening to music in the background or using my IEMs to enjoy YouTube videos and anime. I don't think I e gotten less than 18 hours on a full charge with those things and I've had days where I've had them in for the entire duration of their charge.


----------



## tkddans

Just got the Tanchjim Oxygen. Out of box sounded like a S rank.






buuut now I’m hearing a A tier. Maybe A+…maybe.

Fairly clear across the range but sounding less so after popping in the MEST and the UP.

Pretty fun though. I’m enjoying myself with these at a A level. But then again…my ranking system currently calls A tier things that can add to any S in a collection. So now I’m thinking either I need to change the ranking rules or I need to make these a B++ (since I do think they’re better than the Aria for my enjoyment).


----------



## audio123

The V3 II is the entry level in the Anole series. It builds on the foundation of the Anole V3 with minor improvements.

*QDC Anole V3 II Review*


----------



## ChrisOc

Ken Fritz, the ultimate audiophile?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 16, 2021)

audio123 said:


> The V3 II is the entry level in the Anole series. It builds on the foundation of the Anole V3 with minor improvements.
> 
> *QDC Anole V3 II Review*


That is so cool! Can’t wait to read it. The MK1 qdc Anole V3 has been my daily driver (outside) week in a week out for years. When ever I’m out of the house, that’s what I use, combined with an IPod Touch. I still can’t get over the lower midrange and bass? Especially in this day of common DD for bass. I use it for EDM and it always delivers. I feel exactly the same as 2018 when I purchased 2 pair! Though due to price and perceived value (maybe) they have never been really popular at Head-Fi? $688.00 (Amazon.com) isn’t exactly an interesting thing for buyers of a 3 BA IEM? Still......I will always love mine, no matter what their status quota is?

The reasons I love them is the fit and isolation outside. Also they nailed the overall sound I’m after with EDM. I take them everywhere!


----------



## audio123

Redcarmoose said:


> That is so cool! Can’t wait to read it. The MK1 qdc Anole V3 has been my daily driver (outside) week in a week out for years. When ever I’m out of the house, that’s what I use, combined with an IPod Touch. I still can’t get over the lower midrange and bass? Especially in this day of common DD for bass. I use it for EDM and it always delivers. I feel exactly the same as 2018 when I purchased 2 pair! Though due to price and perceived value (maybe) they have never been really popular at Head-Fi? $688.00 (Amazon.com) isn’t exactly an interesting thing for buyers of a 3 BA IEM? Still......I will always love mine, no matter what their status quota is?
> 
> The reasons I love them is the fit and isolation outside. Also they nailed the overall sound I’m after with EDM. I take them everywhere!


Yea the thing about QDC is any blind purchase of their product is safe.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> Ken Fritz, the ultimate audiophile?



Thanks for posting this. Very emotional.


----------



## chinmie

ChrisOc said:


> Ken Fritz, the ultimate audiophile?




thanks for sharing, it made me feel happy for him and sad at the same time... 
but from his closing words in the video, i think he's really happy with it


----------



## ChrisOc

chinmie said:


> thanks for sharing, it made me feel happy for him and sad at the same time...
> but from his closing words in the video, i think he's really happy with it


I agree with you entirely. 

We all have to go at some point, there is always another generation waiting to occupy the space we take up. However, unlike most, he achieved his dream and could still enjoy it before his departure.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 17, 2021)

While the next discoveries are waiting for their time, will you let me ask a question?
I usually choose my headphones slowly and thoughtfully as my budget is limited. Can you tell me where to look? I cannot say that I will immediately run to buy, but I always want better than what is. Well, as a last resort, there will be something to dream about 
The bottom line is this. I would like to look at the tonal balance similar to spring2. But with some tangible improvements:
1. Better resolution and detail. Not pseudo detail due to the peak of high mid frequencies, but real due to the greater speed and quality of the drivers. Preference for hybrid models with high quality dynamic and armature drivers.
2. Slightly greater length of high ones. Not so fast decay after 10kHz. Quite a bit, but more and better, especially in the 10-20 kHz section. I miss it in the spring.
3. Of course, I would like to save the budget, but not at the expense of the build quality and drivers. From my point of view, spring2 is a champion in terms of the price of sound, but I would like to move to a higher league. But according to the principle, every extra dollar is for a real improvement, and not for a beautiful appearance and rhinestones on the panel. It is unlikely that I will be able to collect more than 350-450 bucks. Unless, a higher price will mean a real leap in quality.
4. And the last thing. The impedance must not be lower than 32Ω. You may consider this a prejudice, but none of my experiences with low impedance headphones have been satisfactory. I do not want to delve into this, so as not to excite supporters of certain low-impedance models. Simply - not less than 32Ω. Never.
Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe someone saw something? It is advisable that you have an idea of how the spring2 sounds in terms of the balance of frequencies.
Thanks.
( while looking at "DUNU EST 112" during Black Friday sales on Ali. But maybe there is something else that is worth your attention?)


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...
> 
> So, let's start with the bad news, first...
> Earlier today in China, a representative from Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB) wrote to me that the owner decided that it is best for him to focus and sell the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING in China. Then, he'll decide whether to start selling them next year overseas through Aliexpress. I tried my best to convince him, but he doesn't seem to budge. So, it seems to me that they're such a new and small company that he's still learning the trade of marketing and he might be too afraid to make such a quick move.
> ...



Thanks Clear, appreciate your efforts!


----------



## TWidXugA

Vladimir 198 said:


> While the next discoveries are waiting for their time, will you let me ask a question?
> I usually choose my headphones slowly and thoughtfully as my budget is limited. Can you tell me where to look? I cannot say that I will immediately run to buy, but I always want better than what is. Well, as a last resort, there will be something to dream about
> The bottom line is this. I would like to look at the tonal balance similar to spring2. But with some tangible improvements:
> 1. Better resolution and detail. Not pseudo detail due to the peak of high mid frequencies, but real due to the greater speed and quality of the drivers. Preference for hybrid models with high quality dynamic and armature drivers.
> ...



Given my own collection, and considering your budget, I suggest having a look at the LZ A7. I was going to additionally suggest the Fiio FD5 but I am aware that the Fiio FD3 exists and some claim it is better and at a much lower price point. Closer to the edge of your budget there are also things like the Mangird Tea, the Thieaudio L5 or L4 and the Moondroop Blessing2 and Blessing 2 dusk. 

I would still go for the LZ A7 considering your description though. They have excellent resolution across the entire frequency range, great imaging and treble extension (achieved with one of the better implementations of piezzo drivers). Plus, you get to choose your sound signature from a total of 10 possible, with switch combinations and nozzle dampers (mine is monitor/black).


----------



## KutuzovGambit

TWidXugA said:


> Given my own collection, and considering your budget, I suggest having a look at the LZ A7. I was going to additionally suggest the Fiio FD5 but I am aware that the Fiio FD3 exists and some claim it is better and at a much lower price point. Closer to the edge of your budget there are also things like the Mangird Tea, the Thieaudio L5 or L4 and the Moondroop Blessing2 and Blessing 2 dusk.
> 
> I would still go for the LZ A7 considering your description though. They have excellent resolution across the entire frequency range, great imaging and treble extension (achieved with one of the better implementations of piezzo drivers). Plus, you get to choose your sound signature from a total of 10 possible, with switch combinations and nozzle dampers (mine is monitor/black).


On the one hand, I am right there with you and have been considering repurchasing the A7 recently. Probably my biggest regret in selling.

But on the other hand OP wanted something with an impedance 32 ohms or higher, the A7 is less than half of that.


----------



## TWidXugA

KutuzovGambit said:


> On the one hand, I am right there with you and have been considering repurchasing the A7 recently. Probably my biggest regret in selling.
> 
> But on the other hand OP wanted something with an impedance 32 ohms or higher, the A7 is less than half of that.


Ahh, indeed, from a quick google, impedance of the LZ A7 is 15 ohms in pop mode and 13 in monitor mode. I think the Fiio FD5 qualifies though. Misread that bit about impedance requirements. So apologies, though I think soundwise you can't go wrong with the A7.


----------



## TWidXugA

If higher impedance is a requirement, a solution/workaround for lower impedance earphones might be the iFi IEM Match


----------



## Vladimir 198

TWidXugA said:


> Mangird Tea, the Thieaudio L5 or L4 and the Moondroop Blessing2 and Blessing 2 dusk.


I watched DUNU EST 112 - impedance 10 ...  But the combination of drivers directly warms the soul  . Thanks for the options.


----------



## PhonoPhi

TWidXugA said:


> If higher impedance is a requirement, a solution/workaround for lower impedance earphones might be the iFi IEM Match


Only if there is a too powerful but good amp to match with too sensitive IEMs - that is rare for portable gear.


----------



## audio123

Vladimir 198 said:


> While the next discoveries are waiting for their time, will you let me ask a question?
> I usually choose my headphones slowly and thoughtfully as my budget is limited. Can you tell me where to look? I cannot say that I will immediately run to buy, but I always want better than what is. Well, as a last resort, there will be something to dream about
> The bottom line is this. I would like to look at the tonal balance similar to spring2. But with some tangible improvements:
> 1. Better resolution and detail. Not pseudo detail due to the peak of high mid frequencies, but real due to the greater speed and quality of the drivers. Preference for hybrid models with high quality dynamic and armature drivers.
> ...


Most important thing is what is your budget? Cheers.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

PhonoPhi said:


> Only if there is a too powerful but good amp to match with too sensitive IEMs - that is rare for portable gear.


Impedance adapters come with SQ compromises too IIRC.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 17, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> GS Audio ST10, Moondrop Quarks, KBEAR Robin arrived.
> 
> OOTB for ST10: solid technicalities with “bass too heavy, treble too rolled off dark” tuning, if retuned, wow! This IEM rocks.
> 
> ...


Following up with GS Audio ST10, obtained detail driver composition:
Here is ST10’s detailed driver composition:
Sub-woofer: Sonion 38 AcuPass (2BA)
Bass-Mid: Sonion 37 (2BA)
Mid-Treble: Sonion 2389D (2BA)
Super Tweeter: Knowles SWFK (4BA)

Sonion monster with extremely resolving 4BA super tweeter ST10 is👍

No wonder it matches with SA6 cable, the bass driver seemed using the same Sonion AcuPass sub woofer.


----------



## TWidXugA (Aug 17, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Impedance adapters come with SQ compromises too IIRC.



I don't think the iFi IEM match is an impedance adapter. It seems to be some clever attenuator. I've seen measurements of it (can't remember where, some review) and it doesn't seem to change frequency response significantly.

[EDIT] Here is the review I mentioned.

Btw, I suggested having a look at that product since I am aware it exists and have seen reviews, but I don't have one. The use case for it seems to be generally noise or hiss reduction from lower end daps or phones. I imagine that might be the most common use case for which you would require a higher impedance headphone to start with, or, like @PhonoPhi suggested, you might have an amp with higher output impedance, in which case this should work too.


----------



## Strifeff7

Vladimir 198 said:


> While the next discoveries are waiting for their time, will you let me ask a question?
> I usually choose my headphones slowly and thoughtfully as my budget is limited. Can you tell me where to look? I cannot say that I will immediately run to buy, but I always want better than what is. Well, as a last resort, there will be something to dream about
> The bottom line is this. I would like to look at the tonal balance similar to spring2. But with some tangible improvements:
> 1. Better resolution and detail. Not pseudo detail due to the peak of high mid frequencies, but real due to the greater speed and quality of the drivers. Preference for hybrid models with high quality dynamic and armature drivers.
> ...


Tansio Mirai LAND.


----------



## tkddans

Ok, got my impressions out. Trying to keep these out of box impressions videos to 5 minutes or less. People aint got time for longer.

Enjoy me repeating what I've already said here! hah!


----------



## mndless

Just a warning that HiFiGo's Amazon marketplace team is being shady about returns. My set of GK10 were apparently defective, since their sound differs so far from what people keep saying I should have been getting and I tried to get them to refund me, but they tried to deny the refund, even when I had an Amazon rep reach out to them for it. Amazon's A-Z guarantee forced matters in the end, but that's still some rather unscrupulous behavior on HiFiGo's part. Maybe they aren't always like this about returns and refunds, but I'll be avoiding them going forward.


----------



## jmwant

Tanchjim released it's latest flagship IEM, Prism.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanchjim-prism-latest-flagship-triple-driver-hybrid-iems


----------



## mndless

Does anyone have experience with the DIY SE846 sets for AliExpress? I'm considering the 10BA one, since it has an interesting combination of single BA drivers. They're counting the total number of drivers in both sides, so it's 5 per side with the loadout being *26845+31264+26784+31142+30095*. They're all Knowles part numbers, but my guess is that they're Bellsing driver versions of each. Based just on the graphs of the drivers, I'm definitely intrigued, but trying to get a graph out of these people is proving challenging. Maybe it's the language difference, since I'm utterly incompetent at learning Chinese.


----------



## LikeHolborn

So you guys wouldn't know a 'phone that's relatively midrange forward with no treble sibilance but still a little sparkly..



Pastapipo said:


> TL;DR: Amazing slightly V sounding headphone that have a better balance, more detail and sound better than the pistons (Oh no he didn't!). Just the highs are to prominent for my liking. 450 Taiwan Dollar = 12 euro.
> 
> Yesterday I sneaked away from my internship here in Taiwan and went headphone shopping again.
> Because every headphone is just hanging there to demo, I listened to the ones I didn't hear before. I've heard around 30 pair in these past week.
> ...


 Cool, would you know something that's treble recessed and non sibilant but still sparkly (not dull) i find a forward midrange brings more detail to the sound and engaging, character or soul to the songs too.

Btw i don't care for soundstage and listen at higher volumes, that's why i need something even, not the kind that still "ch" or "s"', "t"'s at  medium to low volume.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

jmwant said:


> Tanchjim released it's latest flagship IEM, Prism.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanchjim-prism-latest-flagship-triple-driver-hybrid-iems


Looks Stunning!


----------



## baskingshark

Xinlisupreme said:


> Looks Stunning!



The Tanchjim Prism price is *stunning* too hahaha ($599.99 USD).

I liked that they took off 1 cent from the price to not let it hit the $600 psychological barrier!


----------



## nymz

baskingshark said:


> The Tanchjim Prism price is *stunning* too hahaha ($599.99 USD).
> 
> I liked that they took off 1 cent from the price to not let it hit the $600 psychological barrier!



Yeah, the price is a turn-off, not gonna lie.

At 600usd you better give me ests or single DDs


----------



## davidcotton

mndless said:


> Just a warning that HiFiGo's Amazon marketplace team is being shady about returns. My set of GK10 were apparently defective, since their sound differs so far from what people keep saying I should have been getting and I tried to get them to refund me, but they tried to deny the refund, even when I had an Amazon rep reach out to them for it. Amazon's A-Z guarantee forced matters in the end, but that's still some rather unscrupulous behavior on HiFiGo's part. Maybe they aren't always like this about returns and refunds, but I'll be avoiding them going forward.


Might have had some people taking advantage of the returns system lately which made them antsy a bit.  At least you got it sorted.


----------



## mndless (Aug 18, 2021)

davidcotton said:


> Might have had some people taking advantage of the returns system lately which made them antsy a bit.  At least you got it sorted.


Yeah, supposedly they've sent me a return mail label for this set since Amazon has already forced matters, so I'll have to see if it's actually got postage paid already. I'm certainly not about to accept return shipping costs for a defective product. I'm just quite unhappy with their responses:








Because I didn't respond within two minutes they went straight from asking about burn-in time to denying my request for a return and blaming it on my sound preferences. If it were _just_ my preferences, I wouldn't have bothered because I can tip roll and EQ them easily enough to compensate for some of it. The fact that the treble was crunchy and the mids largely absent is indicative of more serious problems with the functionality of the set or its original design. Given that there are plenty of people on here that love them to an unhealthy degree, as indicated by my growing "ignore user" list, its unlikely that it is so terribly flawed in its design that it would sound as such if there weren't something wrong with my set.

I'll be avoiding them in the future. This kind of customer treatment isn't how you engender customer loyalty and repeat purchases.

Edit: also, if you aren't going to graph the sets your selling when the manufacturer decides not to provide you with graphs, then you shouldn't be surprised at all when people abuse the returns system because they don't like how something sounds. This much should be blatantly obvious to people, especially when you bother to get approved to sell on Amazon where your storefront absolutely does not get the last say in whether a customer gets a refund for their purchase. Do your due diligence when trying to showcase your product or eat the return shipping fees for your negligence.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002884061991.html

Shozy Ceres

$150 USD


----------



## nymz

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002884061991.html
> 
> Shozy Ceres
> 
> $150 USD



For a moment I tought it was a double DD, then I opened the link...


----------



## KarmaPhala

Vladimir 198 said:


> While the next discoveries are waiting for their time, will you let me ask a question?
> I usually choose my headphones slowly and thoughtfully as my budget is limited. Can you tell me where to look? I cannot say that I will immediately run to buy, but I always want better than what is. Well, as a last resort, there will be something to dream about
> The bottom line is this. I would like to look at the tonal balance similar to spring2. But with some tangible improvements:
> 1. Better resolution and detail. Not pseudo detail due to the peak of high mid frequencies, but real due to the greater speed and quality of the drivers. Preference for hybrid models with high quality dynamic and armature drivers.
> ...


TRI starshine, 56 ohm, from reviews it needs amping to shine


----------



## InvisibleInk

nymz said:


> For a moment I tought it was a double DD, then I opened the link...


High frequency "moving iron." It looks like a balanced armature driver.


----------



## Strifeff7

LikeHolborn said:


> So you guys wouldn't know a 'phone that's relatively midrange forward with no treble sibilance but still a little sparkly..


Moondrop Variations


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Moondrop Quarks















Isolation is excellent due to the almost vent-less body (there is a very tiny vent near the wire output) there is some pressure build up but not as much as BA iems.
Sound wise, it is not the screeching banshee I was expecting looking at that 3k peak. Bright-neutral, pretty decent set for people wanting something less V-shaped that is otherwise typical at this price range but it is nothing special to me otherwise.





Spoiler: KBEAR Robin












V-shaped iem, bass is a bit slow/loose and lacking some air. Otherwise it is a decently tuned iem, just not sure if it can compete at the price (55 usd) it is at seeing the fierce competition we have nowadays...





Spoiler: Geek Wold GK10












Bloated bass, peaky upper-treble and still lacking air, unnatural timbre across the range (except bass I guess), incoherency. Yeah, overhyped and overrated. Next.


Oh and changing cables doesnt really do anything either.








Spoiler: Vento Conductor T-500 Pro












V-shaped, impressive bass but upper-mids/lower-treble might be elevated a bit too (tip rolling might fix it though) much while vocals are recessed.


----------



## antdroid

Wrote a review on the Ovidius RX-100 Qin Armor IEM: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/08/ovidius-rx-100-qin-armor-in-ear-monitor.html

Pretty good tasteful, and if not a little too safe of tuning choice. But nice design, looks, and accessories. Overall enjoyed this one, and it stayed in my ear for a while.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Moondrop Quarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try poking the holes next to the connector on the GK10. Mine sounded like that at first, now they are totally different.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Try poking the holes next to the connector on the GK10. Mine sounded like that at first, now they are totally different.


Precog did that and killed a driver. Even if the bass bloat is gone, it is extremely incoherent. DD, BA and piezo timbre are all different sounding. DD is also slow while the other 2 are fast, very disjointed sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

anyone tried Tanchjim Prism?
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanch...-triple-driver-hybrid-iems?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6

the meta material  cavity based on Helmholtz resonance theory is something unique.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> anyone tried Tanchjim Prism?
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanch...-triple-driver-hybrid-iems?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6
> 
> the meta material  cavity based on Helmholtz resonance theory is something unique.


Price is too steep for anyone to blind buy them considering they launched just a couple of days back. 

The reviewers will ideally be the first ones to hear them.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> Precog did that and killed a driver. Even if the bass bloat is gone, it is extremely incoherent. DD, BA and piezo timbre are all different sounding. DD is also slow while the other 2 are fast, very disjointed sound.



Looks like your pair has arrived then.


----------



## TWidXugA (Aug 18, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Try poking the holes next to the connector on the GK10. Mine sounded like that at first, now they are totally different.


Plus, it would be great to see measurements after the holes have been pocked (it seems like it is just excess solder). And I don't think you will mind a last ditch effort to improve the GK10...

[EDIT] @RikudouGoku just answered before I could post.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> Looks like your pair has arrived then.


Everything at once lol. 

Bass fans will have something to look forward to, as both the T-500 Pro and the I3 Pro sure have impressive bass.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 18, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Try poking the holes next to the connector on the GK10. Mine sounded like that at first, now they are totally different.


Or get a replacement from the seller as it comes with a supposed 2 year warranty and replacements are provided without returning the lemon.


----------



## tgx78

People should stop advising others to puncture a hole through the vent mesh. I’ve been doing this kind of modification with @james444 for years and you really need a measurement rig to do it right.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

AmericanSpirit said:


> anyone tried Tanchjim Prism?
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanch...-triple-driver-hybrid-iems?rfsn=3165508.8b9f6
> 
> the meta material  cavity based on Helmholtz resonance theory is something unique.


Didn’t the iBasso IT00 (and possibly some of their other IEMs) claim the Helmholtz tech?


----------



## chickenmoon

KutuzovGambit said:


> Didn’t the iBasso IT00 (and possibly some of their other IEMs) claim the Helmholtz tech?



Yeah, iBasso IT00, IT01 and IT01s I think, not sure about the IT01X. 

Sennheiser IE800, 800S and 900 too I believe.


----------



## TWidXugA

tgx78 said:


> People should stop advising others to puncture a hole through the vent mesh. I’ve been doing this kind of modification with @james444 for years and you really need a measurement rig to do it right.


That is not the right hole! That one is properly damped, and pocking it will just just ruin the set! It is the one close to the cable connector.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 18, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Precog did that and killed a driver. Even if the bass bloat is gone, it is extremely incoherent. DD, BA and piezo timbre are all different sounding. DD is also slow while the other 2 are fast, very disjointed sound.


Or my take of that sense of incoherence as “unique sense of separation across frequencies, like the one of 5.1 speaker system” It’s a different approach of perception I guess, but I can understand that could also be phrase to “incoherent/disjoint” when compared to extremely coherent IEMs like Softears RSV.

The interesting point about GK10 is that that disjointed sound is intentionally reproduced with a purpose, which I think is what that makes GK10 as one of topical IEM on headfi👍

From my observation, I see audiences with “monitor sound/positional accuracy/natural sound diffusion “ and “micro-details” preference would probably dislike the sound of GK10, and audiences prefers “instrumental oriented (non-vocal) ” “something different in terms of musicality” and “macro-dynamism” preference would probably like GK10


----------



## Strifeff7

AmericanSpirit said:


> Or my take of that sense of incoherence as “unique sense of separation across frequencies, like the one of 5.1 speaker system” It’s a different approach of perception I guess, but I can understand that could also be phrase to “incoherent” when compared to extremely coherent IEMs like Softears RSV.


Maybe someone will open the RSV and find out,
it's a single DD !!!


----------



## TWidXugA

RikudouGoku said:


> Precog did that and killed a driver. Even if the bass bloat is gone, it is extremely incoherent. DD, BA and piezo timbre are all different sounding. DD is also slow while the other 2 are fast, very disjointed sound.


I wonder if @Precogvision  pocked the wrong hole too... the one to poke is next to the cable connector.


----------



## tgx78 (Aug 18, 2021)

TWidXugA said:


> That is not the right hole! That one is properly damped, and pocking it will just just ruin the set! It is the one close to the cable connector.







Here is a top vent clean up. Did frequency response changed for better? Where is the magical subbass boost and calmed down midbass.. I sure don’t see it nor hear it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Strifeff7 said:


> Maybe someone will open the RSV and find out,
> it's a single DD !!!


😂 it does sound like single DD with speed.


----------



## Strifeff7

Perfect song for this discussion,


----------



## 430633

tgx78 said:


> Here is a top vent clean up. Did frequency response changed for better? Where is the magical subbass boost and calmed down midbass.. I sure don’t see it nor hear it.


There's not much change, but I think the 1dB? decrease in the bass and more filled out 6kHz region might give the impression of less bass bloat as the V's balance shifts slightly towards the treble focus. Thanks for doing this, it clears up many things if not much the sound lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> instrumental oriented


Wouldnt suit them because the timbre is absolutely wrong.


----------



## TWidXugA

tgx78 said:


> Here is a top vent clean up. Did frequency response changed for better? Where is the magical subbass boost and calmed down midbass.. I sure don’t see it nor hear it.


I personally would not make such claims. What I imagine happened was that some people got sets with excess solder covering those vents. If anything, you can think they were worse, in which case, poking the hole would make them similar to yours. In your case, covering the vents with some tape and measuring them should clarify!

I don't have a stake in this. The GK10 is an interesting set to me, and I can see the appeal, but I have too many better sets.

I just don't want people ruining their investments by poking on the wrong holes!


----------



## tgx78

Top Vent clogged.
Maybe this is it. Looks slightly better!


----------



## 430633 (Aug 18, 2021)

TWidXugA said:


> I personally would not make such claims. What I imagine happened was that some people got sets with excess solder covering those vents. If anything, you can think they were worse, in which case, poking the hole would make them similar to yours. In your case, covering the vents with some tape and measuring them should clarify!
> 
> I don't have a stake in this. The GK10 is an interesting set to me, and I can see the appeal, but I have too many better sets.
> 
> I just don't want people ruining their investments by poking on the wrong holes!


Now now, I don't think we have to go to such extremes to prove anything 

What we can conclude with certainty with the information on hand is that @tgx78 's set, at stock, is close to the pinnacle/ideal performance of what the GK10 can attain. Hence, whether he/she likes it would be a matter of tuning preference with little else to blame.

What we can guess is that unit variances for the GK10 are a very possible and, according to measurements, real phenomenon, and the connector-poking mod is definitely worth trying for those who are dissatisfied with the sound from their set, QC issues afflicted or otherwise.

However, assuming particular sets are unafflicted by bad QC and are performing ideally as intended in stock form, the mod is unlikely going to magically alter the tuning of these IEMs or the tuning preference of the listener such that they instantly fall in love with it (like in some romance novels )


----------



## 430633

tgx78 said:


> Top Vent clogged.
> Maybe this is it. Looks slightly better!


Lmao from measurements it's better sealed  How does it sound this way?


----------



## Strifeff7

PhoenixSong said:


> Lmao from measurements it's better sealed  How does it sound this way?


only have one side,
the other one is ruined if recall correctly,


----------



## 430633

Strifeff7 said:


> only have one side,
> the other one is ruined if recall correctly,


Hopefully someone else can try it out


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 19, 2021)

Tip update: I found some damn good tips for my 3DT








                          Left- L (13 mm)                                   Right - M (12 mm)













4mm bore dia, sufficient bore length to provide secure fit, perfect flange dia, shape, and rigidity to provide perfect seal and yet comfortable fit. Using the L size as the M size loses the isolation occasionally, but that's entirely due to the obscene size of 3DT's shell.

Oh right, where did these tips come from? Well, they came from a damn cheap iem: Blaupunkt EM01. Cost around $5.3 here. A German iem, so you can try to find them. The iems ain't bad either, by the way. @ehjie add it to your arsenal.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Tips rolling here…


----------



## Strifeff7

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tips rolling here…


Please test it with the Mest Mk2, 👍


----------



## Ace Bee

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tips rolling here…


Where did you get the EP01 from? I only have EP00, I want the EP01.


----------



## tgx78

Strifeff7 said:


> only have one side,
> the other one is ruined if recall correctly,


Coming to classified section near you.

Functioning GK10- Left unit only 😂


----------



## 430633

tgx78 said:


> Coming to classified section near you.
> 
> Functioning GK10- Left unit only 😂


Lonely heart looking for love


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> Tip update: I found some damn good tips for my 3DT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it seems like a Sony tips,
the flange is soft and the core is hard ?


----------



## Strifeff7

tgx78 said:


> Coming to classified section near you.
> 
> Functioning GK10- Left unit only 😂


Barely used, mint condition !!!


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 18, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> it seems like a Sony tips,
> the flange is soft and the core is hard ?


The flange shape is kinda like that, but the sony tips have very narrow bore - probably 3 mm or less, 2.5 mm may be, whereas these have 4 mm - best of both worlds, I'd say.

 The core is hard, and flange is soft, but slightly more stiff than sony tips.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tips rolling here…


Ah I got same SpiralDot++!, it’s super wide bore ans definitely could be some good use to whatever IEMs for keeping original tuning with some more elastic bass responses.  That horn shaped tips looks cery similar to the one I’m using for GS Audio ST10.  It took me trying hundreds of ear tips to fit somehow wild ST10😭


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah I got same SpiralDot++!, it’s super wide bore ans definitely could be some good use to whatever IEMs for keeping original tuning with some more elastic bass responses.  That horn shaped tips looks cery similar to the one I’m using for GS Audio ST10.  It took me trying hundreds of ear tips to fit somehow wild ST10😭


If you have a problem with the tips sliding off the resin nozzle of the ST10, you can try wrapping a small piece of fabric wiring loom tape on the nozzle to provide additional grip. I did this when I wanted to use some Monster Audio Supertip Gels on my GD7B. Just a 1mm wide strip wound around the ridge at the middle of the nozzle's protrusion is enough to keep just about any tip in place. Can confirm, seeing as how the Supertip Gels have literally zero internal retention ridges. They're smooth all the way through and the silicone is very soft and slippery.


----------



## Strifeff7

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah I got same SpiralDot++!, it’s super wide bore ans definitely could be some good use to whatever IEMs for keeping original tuning with some more elastic bass responses.  That horn shaped tips looks cery similar to the one I’m using for GS Audio ST10.  It took me trying hundreds of ear tips to fit somehow wild ST10😭


Does your ST10 have the custom metal nozzle?
it should be easier to fit the tips,


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> The flange shape is kinda like that, but the sony tips have very narrow bore - probably 3 mm or less, 2.5 mm may be, whereas these have 4 mm - best of both worlds, I'd say.
> 
> The core is hard, and flange is soft, but slightly more stiff than sonu tips.


Definitely. The Sony Hybrid tips have a fairly narrow bore, though the Triple Comfort tips have an even narrower bore, but the silicone sound tube is softer than the hybrids, so you can force matters if you want to push them all the way down the nozzle so the nozzle is almost flush with the aperture of the bore. Their gel tips are generally soft all over, even their sound tube is soft, though they are similarly narrow at around 3-3.5mm.


----------



## Strifeff7

mndless said:


> If you have a problem with the tips sliding off the resin nozzle of the ST10, you can try wrapping a small piece of fabric wiring loom tape on the nozzle to provide additional grip. I did this when I wanted to use some Monster Audio Supertip Gels on my GD7B. Just a 1mm wide strip wound around the ridge at the middle of the nozzle's protrusion is enough to keep just about any tip in place. Can confirm, seeing as how the Supertip Gels have literally zero internal retention ridges. They're smooth all the way through and the silicone is very soft and slippery.


ah, yes,
I have done it once but it leaves a glue residue that is so hard to clean, and I'm worried that it will goes to the sound tube, 😭


----------



## jant71

Ace Bee said:


> Tip update: I found some damn good tips for my 3DT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go with these...



Simgot tips I think. 5mm bore diameter.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Strifeff7 said:


> Does your ST10 have the custom metal nozzle?
> it should be easier to fit the tips,


No it’s blessing2 style bare resin ones, but good point is that it has a dip to let tips stay, not like RSV or B2’s one with no dip, so tips could slide off when waxed..


----------



## mndless

Strifeff7 said:


> ah, yes,
> I have done it once but it leaves a glue residue that is so hard to clean, and I'm worried that it will goes to the sound tube, 😭


Odd, the fabric loom tape I used barely left any residue behind at all when I removed it. I guess it depends a lot on what kind of tape you're using. I also made sure to not let it go too close to the end of the nozzle where the sound tubes are. luckily, they don't put any of the damping filters close to the opening of the sound tubes like some manufacturers do, so even if anything does get in the opening of the sound tubes, you can scrape it out with their cleaning tool or a dental pick or something similar.


----------



## mndless

I did finally manage to get a graph out of one of the sellers of those DIY SE846 on AE. It's supposedly for the 10BA model, but as I can't read Chinese, I can't exactly confirm that this is the case. Not really the most attractive graph, though, much to my dismay. I was really hoping it would be an undiscovered gem, but it's too far outside of my listening preferences for me to hold ongoing interest in that particular set.





the AACKCK Earphones Store does get credit for finding me a graph, though. Mad props to the sellers on AE who go the extra step to help their customers figure out if they want to buy a specific set.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 18, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> See Audio Bravery intrigued my interest, specifically for hakugei stock cable.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/reviews
> 
> ...


Preordered Bravery!







I like See Audio Yume’s tuning except that thin bass DD, so this full BA may be a great set to play with Blessing2’s

Another reason is that it comes with See Audio’s Waifu! So I can set two Waifu Acrylic Stands of Moondrop and See Audio when displaying IEMs😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Lmao a $4,300 IEM 4BA+2DD hooked with 2 wires.
US $4,300.00 | Tralucent Audio Ref GEN 3 HI-END HiFi-Level 4BA + 2DD Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone Monitors
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mq01Fab


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Strifeff7 said:


> Please test it with the Mest Mk2, 👍


I’m testing SD++ on Mest Mk2 as suggested by my friend @Scuba Devils 
Sounds good, mids comes forward compared to stock silicon black, I don’t consider foam or Xelastec on Mest.
Bass is good highs are very lower highs are more forward but never harsh.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Ace Bee said:


> Where did you get the EP01 from? I only have EP00, I want the EP01.


From amazon. co. jp but you can find also on Mtmtaudio


----------



## earmonger

mndless said:


> If you have a problem with the tips sliding off the resin nozzle of the ST10, you can try wrapping a small piece of fabric wiring loom tape on the nozzle to provide additional grip. I did this when I wanted to use some Monster Audio Supertip Gels on my GD7B. Just a 1mm wide strip wound around the ridge at the middle of the nozzle's protrusion is enough to keep just about any tip in place. Can confirm, seeing as how the Supertip Gels have literally zero internal retention ridges. They're smooth all the way through and the silicone is very soft and slippery.


I got some of those Monster Supertip Gels after a mention on Head-Fi. Totally useless, will not stay on any of my many IEMs, even the ones with the widest nozzles.  Whatever Monster Audio thought they were doing, obviously no one actually tried them on IEMs. Total waste.


----------



## mndless

earmonger said:


> I got some of those Monster Supertip Gels after a mention on Head-Fi. Totally useless, will not stay on any of my many IEMs, even the ones with the widest nozzles.  Whatever Monster Audio thought they were doing, obviously no one actually tried them on IEMs. Total waste.


The only IEM I've had absolutely no problems getting them to stay on has been the CCA CKX, because it has an absolutely massive nozzle size. Anything smaller and you'll need to provide them with some additional grip. I'm not really sure what IEMs or earbuds they were designed for, but that definitely is a shortcoming for them. Once you get them to actually stay on, though, they're pretty neat. I found them worthwhile even as just a novelty.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Got AZLA SednaFit Crystal, basically a hybrid of SednaEarfit Light Short + less sticky Xelastec. Pretty wide bore, stable nozzle. I can see this Crystal Tips can be a good use to tame bloat bass for Dynamic drivers.

Here is a cross reference pic.



p.s.

I found best match pairing for GS Audio ST10: DUNU SA6’s stock cable + wide bore-thin skin-shallow nozzle type bass tip, looks like UM BlueCore but with wider and shallower fit. ST10 got very long nose, so the shallow tips will be a good match.


----------



## MaCmA (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello, I am new here and it is the first time that I am encouraged to write, although I have been reading this forum for a while to find out about the world of audio.
Looking for the OpenHeart OH2000 on aliexpress, which has been talked about by another thread, I found in the same seller these other headphones (OH890) of which I can not find information or reviews anywhere except the feedbacks of the buyers which are quite good. On the outside they appear to be the same as the MSUR N550

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002581114431.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.422a2e0ey8nlV9






Looking on Aliexpress in case I found more opinions about those OpenHeart headphones, I have found these other two headphones that are also the same on the outside but with a less elaborate cable (These two seem to be the same as each other), although these indicate that they have beryllium drivers, something that is not indicated in the OpenHeart, the ohms also does not match so it seems to be the same case with different drivers. The feedbacks on these are pretty good too.

C1 HIFI Dynamic Wood Headphones with 50mm Beryllium Diaphragm
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000764834432.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.422a2e0ey8nlV9

HANADOMI-C1 HIFI 50mm Headphones
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002390671175.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.422a2e0ey8nlV9






Of these two I have found this analysis that says they are quite good for the price: https://www.clien.net/service/board/use/15553250
https://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=ko&tl=en&u=https://www.clien.net/service/board/use/15553250&prev=search

_EDIT_: I edit the post to add this additional review from the same user that I posted earlier about the C1. I don't know if I believe what he says about C1, it seems too good. https://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=ko&tl=en&u=https://www.clien.net/service/board/use/15626178&prev=search

Does anyone know these three headphones? Are they worth buying for the current price? Which one of them?
I'm looking for a wooden and closed headphones, Do you have any recommendations? I currently have a SoundMagic HP100, a Takstar Pro82 and an ISK MDH9000 is on the way, my budget would be about $100

Thanks in advance


----------



## InvisibleInk (Aug 18, 2021)

@MaCmA
The Sivga sv006, or it’s clone, the Blon Boss HiFi B8, are pretty good for so little money.


----------



## mndless

It looks like Veedix, the company now known for their well-recieved Silver Strings IEM now has another offering: the Diamond Strings.
















No graphs, which is a bit disappointing, but the pricing is lower than their initial foray with the Silver Strings, being priced at $290. 

I'm not sure if the link will work, as mobile tends to break things, but you can find these on AliExpress

It's using 4BA and a DLC dynamic driver compared to the 6BA and liquid silica gel dynamic of the Silver Strings. It should be exciting to see how they compare.


----------



## chinmie

tgx78 said:


> People should stop advising others to puncture a hole through the vent mesh. I’ve been doing this kind of modification with @james444 for years and you really need a measurement rig to do it right.



from that graph, definitely shouldn't pierce the mesh. I'm still on the fence regarding the GK10 (reading comments and gathering conclusions) . thanks for sharing this


----------



## LabelH (Aug 19, 2021)

Tralucent Audio Ref GEN 3 still can compete toe to toe with the bird. Moreover, the model is rare and almost or already discontinued i _guess_..


AmericanSpirit said:


> Lmao a $4,300 IEM 4BA+2DD hooked with 2 wires.
> US $4,300.00 | Tralucent Audio Ref GEN 3 HI-END HiFi-Level 4BA + 2DD Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone Monitors
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mq01Fab





ayang02 said:


> Finally got to try the legendary Trailli, I now get what the hype is all about! The soundstage and the mid range performance are both excellent, co-stars of the show. Treble and bass performance are not far behind: great all rounder!
> 
> 
> Boy the mids sound even more liquid/natural when paired with Lux & Precision LP6 Pro’s  ‘Traillli mode’. Even with a dongle like the Lux & Precision W2, the Trailli sounded excellent. I now think the W2 is the new king of dongles but too bad I already have the Lotoo S1, probably won’t upgrade this time.
> ...


----------



## dissociativity

chinmie said:


> from that graph, definitely shouldn't pierce the mesh. I'm still on the fence regarding the GK10 (reading comments and gathering conclusions) . thanks for sharing this


wrong vent, you want the one along the very edge (bottom) specifically, just removes midbass bloat a bit if there's excess glue around it, makes the overall tuning more coherent, that vent is the bass reflex one that shouldn't be pierces


----------



## Strifeff7

mndless said:


> It looks like Veedix, the company now known for their well-recieved Silver Strings IEM now has another offering: the Diamond Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks so good, 🤤


----------



## mndless

Strifeff7 said:


> it looks so good, 🤤


It really does. I love the shredded carbon fiber and gold faceplates that several brands have available on their sets. Softears, UM, TRI, Shuoer, GS Audio, and now Veedix all have that kind of design available for some of their sets, each with slight variations in how they're handling it. It's beautiful in all its presentations, though. So unapologetically classy. If anyone knows of a brand and their IEM with that design that I'm missing, please let me know. Pictures would also be appreciated.

If they tuned it to be a more agile version of the Silver Strings, then it should be quite something to listen to as well. The "diamond-like carbon" dynamic drivers typically offer excellent transient performance and can also provide strong bass impacts, so I'm very curious how they've implemented it here. Unfortunately, I'm not currently in a position to drop the $320 or so it would cost me to obtain one of these sets at the moment, so I'll have to wait for another brave soul to blind buy one of these beauties.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

does anybody have a Shozy Black Hole Mini Steel ? How it sounds?


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 19, 2021)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> does anybody have a Shozy Black Hole Mini Steel ? How it sounds?


I had a chat with @AlexCBSN regarding it, and here is his impression:



> Currently listening to em, quite a believer of burn in, I feel mids more tight and treble extension on point, bass is just massive, being an open back it impresses me that it pushes so much, not much sub bass rumble but the are between 30/60 hz has some serious action and gives a feel of tidiness to the whole landscape.
> 
> what impresses me the most is the way this resolves the scene, 3D effect all the time, as if every instrument had its own room and it keeps moving around your head, the only other headphone with this holographic effect is the Sony xba n3 and the Shanling m500 platinum but this blows them off the water. Soundstage is good, though I’ve been using fiios fd5 for quite a bit lately and that thing has the biggest soundstage in its price bracket, this extends wider and almost as tall, though the position of every instrument is way better and it has a smaller driver… the technology put into this thing amazes me.
> 
> ...





> Edit: this is way better than the i99… just compared them a/b


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> Where did you get the EP01 from? I only have EP00, I want the EP01.


Convenient option would be to get them from Mtmtaudio. They ship to India and have free shipping for orders over $29


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Convenient option would be to get them from Mtmtaudio. They ship to India and have free shipping for orders over $29


Have you ever ordered anything from them? I heard someone had their order missing in transit.


----------



## nraymond

Ace Bee said:


> Have you ever ordered anything from them? I heard someone had their order missing in transit.


Over the years I've personally had four orders with them, none missing, all delivered within a couple of weeks (faster than AliExpress).


----------



## Ace Bee

nraymond said:


> Over the years I've personally had four orders with them, none missing, all delivered within a couple of weeks (faster than AliExpress).


Depends on the location I think. I live in India, and happened to listen to the mishap I mentioned...may be I'll take a plunge.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> Have you ever ordered anything from them? I heard someone had their order missing in transit.


I haven't but one of my friends got Azla tips from them and received them in 2.5 weeks. So I suppose they're reliable but not enough cases of orders from India to support either claims.


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I haven't but one of my friends got Azla tips from them and received them in 2.5 weeks. So I suppose they're reliable but not enough cases of orders from India to support either claims.


When was this?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> When was this?


Early part of 2021 I guess Jan or Feb.


----------



## mndless

Got a graph from the seller for the Veedix Diamond Strings!




Seems surprisingly flat up to, like, 14kHz with a dip at 6kHz, maybe to reduce fatigue?


----------



## Ace Bee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Early part of 2021 I guess Jan or Feb.


That gives me hope!


----------



## nymz (Aug 19, 2021)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tripowin-x-hbb-mele

Mele has been launched.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

nymz said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tripowin-x-hbb-mele
> 
> Mele has been launched.



Will be interesting to see how this pans out when BGGAR stans try to force their opinions on those who don't like them. 🤭🤭🤣


----------



## nymz (Aug 19, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Will be interesting to see how this pans out when BGGAR stans try to force their opinions on those who don't like them. 🤭🤭🤣



Just grabbed one, should arrive early next week, will leave my impressions.

Here's the graph:


----------



## chickenmoon

I bought the Mele too.

TForce Yuan Li arrived earlier today.


----------



## nymz

chickenmoon said:


> I bought the Mele too.
> 
> TForce Yuan Li arrived earlier today.



Waiting for your impressions


----------



## F700

Black Mele ordered too. Will it surpass the BL03 (in my book) as the best IEMs in the crowded sub-USD 50.- segment? Let’s find out in a few days.


----------



## AudioAw2015

Ace Bee said:


> Welp, I took a blind leap and ordered a Japanese iem! Entry level model, though, as of the moment I do not have much excess cash. But 2 things got my attention: 1. Wooden housing, 2. Two adjustable bass settings with C ring. Coupled with the amount, around $160, and single 9.2 mm Titanium diaphragm DD - it became quite irresistible, and I gave in. After Unique melody 3DT and Fiio FD5, I did become more interested in pure DD iems.


It's definitely an interesting brand, and I own one of their products the 8ite-t.This is my personal pair with a custom design.





The owner, Musashi-san used to do custom re shelling for another Japanese iem company before leaving to do his own thing. The brand gained popularity after placing first in a contest sponsored by Fostex and Fujiya avic where iem makers were told to design their own iem using drivers supplied by fostex.

All the products are handcrafted by himself and the materials are sourced locally in Hokkaido including the wood and cable. The metal housing is done by a factory in Japan somewhere. Even the accessories are all made in Japan. That's why it takes a month for the orders to ship out. 

If you want something unique, you can even ask him for a custom design. You can choose any type of wood and metal combination you want, custom engraving, and even connector type.


----------



## chickenmoon

nymz said:


> Waiting for your impressions



They're nice and pleasant enough so far, feels like a kind of a V-warm type of signature to me with very non-offending upper range. I've just a couple of hours on them so far  so they or my perception might change over time. Not the easiest to drive. That's all for now.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Ace Bee said:


> I had a chat with @AlexCBSN regarding it, and here is his impression:


Thanks for the quote @Ace Bee 

Ive been using those as an intermittent daily driver, i love the final result, the wooden version is 10,000 times better (and 4 times de price…) but the stainless has its own magic, i love the mids and bass on em, a bit of a V shape but the tilt ain’t that bad, it doesnt dive in the 1k area, the stock tips are more than enough (it comes with standard spiral dots MEDIUM bundled and shozy different sized tips) stock cable is … warm… changed it for the black hole standard edition cable and it has sort of a flatter response, overall a great mid tier with few cons and a ton of pros. Being an open back, its quite good, mainly in the bass part


----------



## AlexCBSN

AudioAw2015 said:


> It's definitely an interesting brand, and I own one of their products the 8ite-t.This is my personal pair with a custom design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m drooling over that picture


----------



## Ace Bee

AudioAw2015 said:


> It's definitely an interesting brand, and I own one of their products the 8ite-t.This is my personal pair with a custom design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by connector type? I can choose 2 pin instead of mmcx?

Also, I was trying to find you to get more insight on the 8ite-t. How good is it? Worth the price? I went for SARN II eyes closed, even though the 15 dB gain at 4khz was something concerning for me...


----------



## AudioAw2015 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> What do you mean by connector type? I can choose 2 pin instead of mmcx?
> 
> Also, I was trying to find you to get more insight on the 8ite-t. How good is it? Worth the price? I went for SARN II eyes closed, even though the 15 dB gain at 4khz was something concerning for me...



I don't know about the new entry models, but i remember him telling me he can do pentaconn ears and two pin as options on my model.

The model i went for had the most mellow tuning, so i can't speak for the rest of the lineup. They're all derived from the same Fostex driver if I'm not wrong, so i would be confident enough to stay that even with a more aggressive tuning, the treble wouldn't be much of an issue. It's the more sparkly and soft kind of treble, like you would expect from a silk dome tweeter on a pair of bookshelves.

I won't sugarcoat this, but in terms of sound, the high end model isn't worth the asking price and you can do so much better for much less. That's not to say its' bad sounding, it just won't impress you or anything. I think if you can get the same sound with the entry level model, than it would be a great bang for buck iem.


----------



## Ace Bee

AudioAw2015 said:


> I don't know about the new entry models, but i remember him telling me he can do pentaconn ears and two pin as options on my model.
> 
> The model i went for had the most mellow tuning, so i can't speak for the rest of the lineup. They're all derived from the same Fostex driver if I'm not wrong, so i would be confident enough to stay that even with a more aggressive tuning, the treble wouldn't be much of an issue. It's the more sparkly and soft kind of treble, like you would expect from a silk dome tweeter on a pair of bookshelves.
> 
> I won't sugarcoat this, but in terms of sound, the high end model isn't worth the asking price and you can do so much better for much less. That's not to say it's bad sounding, it's just won't impress you or anything. I think if you can get the same sound with the entry level model, than it would be a great bang for buck iem.


You at once instilled confidence and incited dread   I don't think the entry level model will give me the same sound, the price differences are their for a reason, and it's not just the shell material. Let's see how does it turn out.

I have heard quite a lot of praise of EX1000. Does the 8ite-t not hold a candle to it in terms of details, separation, imaging?


----------



## AudioAw2015 (Aug 19, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> You at once instilled confidence and incited dread   I don't think the entry level model will give me the same sound, the price differences are their for a reason, and it's not just the shell material. Let's see how does it turn out.
> 
> I have heard quite a lot of praise of EX1000. Does the 8ite-t not hold a candle to it in terms of details, separation, imaging?



Technically, in regards to transparency and detail retrieval the 8ite comes short compared to the EX1000, but that's Sony"s fault for being too good at what it does.

One thing though that surpirsed me though with the 8ite is the soundstage. Its nearly as wide as the Sony's but with much more depth. Center imaging is nicely done as well. Couple that with a very inoffensive tuning, you get a very vintage speaker like presentation.


----------



## Ace Bee

AudioAw2015 said:


> Technically, in regards to transparency and detail retrieval the 8ite comes short compared to the EX1000, but that's Sony"s fault for being too good at what it does.
> 
> One thing though that surpirsed me with the 8ite though is the soundstage. Its nearly as wide as the Sony's but with much more depth. Center imaging is nicely done as well. Couple that with a very inoffensive tuning, you get a very vintage speaker like presentation.


Thank you for that booster dose of confidence yet again


----------



## MaCmA

InvisibleInk said:


> @MaCmA
> The Sivga sv006, or it’s clone, the Blon Boss HiFi B8, are pretty good for so little money.


Thanks for the suggestion, I have looked for the Sivga sv006 and the Blon B8 and I cannot find them for sale anywhere in the stores that I know and that ship to my country. In the search for the Blon B8 I got some results from aliexpress of some un-branded clones, curiously from the same two stores where they sell the clones of the Msur N550 that I have put in my previous post. These two stores have almost the same products, so they must be from the same owner, maybe even an OEM manufacturer, since they have ads in them that sell these two headphones in bulk (40 units).

Hanadomi B8 (They cost about 8-9 dollars more than the C1)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002371743329.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10022e0eAuJ3Rq
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32871306960.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10022e0eAuJ3Rq

The two Hanadomi have similar drivers to each other (C1 and B8), the drivers of the B8 is almost the same (By the specs) as those of the Blon B8 and Sivga

Hanadomi C1
*Technical parameters:* 
Speaker Diameter: 50mm Beryllium Film Dynamic Driver
Impedance: 16ohm
Sensitivity: 100dB 
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20kHz 
Maximum power: 2000mW 
Cable length: about 2 meters 
Plug: 3.5mm 

Hanadomi B8
*Technical parameters:*
Model Number:B8 Headphone
Product Name:Wooden Metal Headphone
50mm Beryllium Film Dynamic Driver
Impedance: 16ohm
Sensitivity: 106dB
Frequency Response: 20-20000Hz
Rated input power: 10mW
Maximum input power: 200mW
Cable length:1.8M

Sivga SV006
*SPECS*
Transducer size: 50mm
Frequency response: 20Hz - 20KHz
Sensitivity: 105dB at 1KHz, 1mW
Impedance: 16 Ohm
Plug: 3.5mm gold plated
Weight: 329 gr (11.6 ounces) without cables
Cable length: 200 cm (78.74 inch)
Ear-cups: Walnut wood


Blon B8
Driver: 50mm beryllium-alloy dynamic
Impedance: 16 ohms 
Sensitivity: 106 dB
Frequency response: 16 Hz–20 kHz
Speaker: 50mm NdFeB speaker
Rated input power: 10 mW
Maximum input power: 2,000 mW
Cable: 6 ft (1.8 m), removable
Weight: 11.3 oz (321 g)


If they really match the sound of the headphone cloned by each one, from what I have read the B8 has a more neutral sound with respect to the sound of the N550 which is a bit warmer, and a neutral sound is closer to my tastes (I am not a Basshead ). This also appears to be the case from buyers' feedback, I've seen some opinions on the C1 saying that the mid-ranges are a bit veiled.

Possibly go for the B8, although I have not decided yet. What other options would there be even if they cost a little more?

By the way, these headphones look huge, or maybe it's the perspective of those photos


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Order placed:
Preorder : See Audio Bravery :2 knowles bass + 1 Sonion (mid)+ 1 knowles (tweeter)
Ordered: GS Audio GT12 (12BA)
Ordered: BGGAR tuned Tripowin Mele

Bravery:no doubt it will sound goo, but how good.
GT12: Pretty gamble, but GS Audio’s ST10 is a pretty nice DF-neutral shooter(with excessive bass to tame though), So the hope is there.
Mele: Actually one of my biggest interest, how a smallest kid of KZ family Tripowin(the low-end ODM of KZ) could make a good IEM, directed by one of famous independent youtube reviewer.


----------



## InvisibleInk

MaCmA said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I have looked for the Sivga sv006 and the Blon B8 and I cannot find them for sale anywhere in the stores that I know and that ship to my country. In the search for the Blon B8 I got some results from aliexpress of some un-branded clones, curiously from the same two stores where they sell the clones of the Msur N550 that I have put in my previous post. These two stores have almost the same products, so they must be from the same owner, maybe even an OEM manufacturer, since they have ads in them that sell these two headphones in bulk (40 units).
> 
> Hanadomi B8 (They cost about 8-9 dollars more than the C1)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002371743329.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10022e0eAuJ3Rq
> ...


Yeah, we're talking about the right headphones. They sound good, look good, accept oval earpad replacements (ZMF and Brainwavz to named just a couple).

Above these guys, with a wood component, just doesn't want to happen until the $3-to-$5 hundred dollar range. Sitting at $350 USD is the exquisitely carved Fostex T60rp. It looks like a closed back, but is really semi-open. And it craves current, so an amplifier is mandatory. It's a way different animal.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Order placed:
> Preorder : See Audio Bravery :2 knowles bass + 1 Sonion (mid)+ 1 knowles (tweeter)
> Ordered: GS Audio GT12 (12BA)
> Ordered: BGGAR tuned Tripowin Mele
> ...


Nice list!
For Tripowin - my understanding is that it is just one of Linsoul brands.
At the beginning, Tripowin indeed rebranded few KZs, but then not in all models by far, so Mele would not very likely be KZ-based.


----------



## 430633

So... I actually asked QKZ about the QC issues around their VK4 through both their official contact and AE store 5 days ago 
Haven't gotten an email reply from their official store and the messages in AE remained unread


----------



## mndless

PhoenixSong said:


> So... I actually asked QKZ about the QC issues around their VK4 through both their official contact and AE store 5 days ago
> Haven't gotten an email reply from their official store and the messages in AE remained unread


Well, you seem to have gotten your answer, in a way.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Aug 20, 2021)

got GS Audio GT4 yesterday, very controversial headphones. they are neutral, very even, but the line is too far advanced, which is why the vocalists are a little out of focus. not much bass, but enough. in general headphones for classical styles, not for edm/electronic/pop. you need to try different ear pads for a very long time, the headphones depend on them very much. I use ear pads with a wide sound guide, as this partly removes the excessive neutrality.


----------



## baskingshark

Tin HIFI is releasing a version 2 of the Tin P1, called P1 plus:

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/336870108137457

Apparently uses different planar drivers.


----------



## mndless

Mr.HiAudio said:


> got GS Audio GT4 yesterday, very controversial headphones. they are neutral, very even, but the line is too far advanced, which is why the vocalists are a little out of focus. not much bass, but enough. in general headphones for classical styles, not for edm/electronic/pop. you need to try different ear pads for a very long time, the headphones depend on them very much. I use ear pads with a wide sound guide, as this partly removes the excessive neutrality.


Nice review! These actually look better in your pics than the ones from their listing. The glitter resin faceplates have more apparent depth than I was expecting. They did mention in the listing that they are suited for Pop, live, and ballad. Would you agree that this is a fair representation of the genres they would be appropriate for? Have you noticed any changes in their sound as you've burned them in or used them? One of the guys who got the GT8 mentioned that their bass response did improve after a bit of time, so I'm curious if that would be the case with these.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

mndless said:


> Nice review! These actually look better in your pics than the ones from their listing. The glitter resin faceplates have more apparent depth than I was expecting. They did mention in the listing that they are suited for Pop, live, and ballad. Would you agree that this is a fair representation of the genres they would be appropriate for? Have you noticed any changes in their sound as you've burned them in or used them? One of the guys who got the GT8 mentioned that their bass response did improve after a bit of time, so I'm curious if that would be the case with these.


they look really richer in color than the seller's. about the bass: it is necessary to follow, but again I will say that it may be a matter of the fit or the ear's getting used to the sound . I partially agree on the genres described by the seller: ballad, country, soul, something calm and vocal will do them good


----------



## mndless

Mr.HiAudio said:


> they look really richer in color than the seller's. about the bass: it is necessary to follow, but again I will say that it may be a matter of the fit or the ear's getting used to the sound . I partially agree on the genres described by the seller: ballad, country, soul, something calm and vocal will do them good


Well, at least they have their uses. I've been using some Sony Triple Comfort eartips jammed all the way down onto the nozzle on my GD7B to try to get a better seal and improve their bass response, since the GD7B doesn't have much in the way of bass gain. I do have the benefit that the shell shape fits my ears extremely well, so I'm not really relying on the eartips to conform very much at all. I am hoping that they release something soon that has a more western tuning with stronger bass gain and comfortable amount of treble gain. Seems to me that a lot of their sets are tuned relatively flat and the rest have some pretty pronounced treble gain, often with a noticeable peak. It's not necessarily a bad thing. Akros on YouTube managed to tip roll even the SD5, with it's severe treble peak, to be usable, but it is always nice when it's got a usable tuning without that extra effort.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI is releasing a version 2 of the Tin P1, called P1 plus:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/336870108137457
> 
> Apparently uses different planar drivers.



I'm getting a good vibe on this like when the T2+ came out, i hope the feeling is right


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> I'm getting a good vibe on this like when the T2+ came out, i hope the feeling is right



I dunno man, Tin HIFI has been kinda hit and miss in recent times. They had to release retuned versions of the P2 and Tin T5 (which were released only recently and didn't have great reviews):






P1 itself was kinda controversial cause of the lack of bass and the high power requirements, but it was generally well received, so maybe this successor can do well. Not many pure budget-midfi planar IEMs out there, so there will be a market for it.


----------



## jmwant

Kinera released an upgraded Baldr 2.0.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kiner...five-changes-for-the-flagship-tribrid-est-iem


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> I dunno man, Tin HIFI has been kinda hit and miss in recent times. They had to release retuned versions of the P2 and Tin T5 (which were released only recently and didn't have great reviews):
> 
> P1 itself was kinda controversial cause of the lack of bass and the high power requirements, but it was generally well received, so maybe this successor can do well. Not many pure budget-midfi planar IEMs out there, so there will be a market for it.


This is exciting news, but hopefully they will tune it themselves this time and do it right.


----------



## Barndoor

New model?
CCA NRA 1Electrostatic Drive Units+1Three Magnetic Dynamic Unit In-Ear Earphone Hybrid







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003171834288.html


----------



## ian91

I hope those are happy tears...


----------



## Strifeff7

ian91 said:


> I hope those are happy tears...


All of those life choices that led me to this moment... I regret it all...


----------



## r31ya

ian91 said:


> I hope those are happy tears...


Ouch, the sibilance...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barndoor said:


> New model?
> CCA NRA 1Electrostatic Drive Units+1Three Magnetic Dynamic Unit In-Ear Earphone Hybrid
> 
> 
> ...


$25.00?  I jumped on it. CCA impressed me with the CST, and I enjoy the C12 every so often, and the sister DQ6 is one of the best budget earphones, so why not? I took a flier on it.


----------



## ZAXon 7

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $25.00?  I jumped on it. CCA impressed me with the CST, and I enjoy the C12 every so often, and the sister DQ6 is one of the best budget earphones, so why not? I took a flier on it.


in your opinion are the gk10 and the dunu est 122 comparable?


----------



## PhonoPhi

ian91 said:


> I hope those are happy tears...


She got GK10 before but now she can really experience all the joy of music  

Ordered NRA right away.


----------



## ian91

PhonoPhi said:


> She got GK10 before but now she can really experience all the joy of music
> 
> Ordered NRA right away.



I knew this was coming before I made the post - thanks for not disappointing!


----------



## chickenmoon

Mele is outsold, some orders will be delayed for up to 14 days, rest will ship starting monday. Not sure if I ordered mine early enough to be in the monday batch.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ian91 said:


> I knew this was coming before I made the post - thanks for not disappointing!


I even did not mention GK10 QC!


----------



## ian91

PhonoPhi said:


> I even did not mention GK10 QC!



Hope this isn't directed towards me personally?

Two points:
1) I really enjoy the GK10 (hasn't brought happy tears to my eyes though, I must admit) and so do many others
2) In both my review and my original post, very early on, I prefaced that there were potential QC issues emerging 

It turns out the model in the photo is actually reading the Head-Fi forums and getting emotional over all the bad energy here.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 20, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> Mele is outsold, some orders will be delayed for up to 14 days, rest will ship starting monday. Not sure if I ordered mine early enough to be in the monday batch.


Maybe it's for the better? I do not pretend to be an oracle, but my intuition, if I listen to it, rarely deceives me. So intuition tells that there will be no "sensation" and "market shock". And the level of the same Moondrop Aria will not reach even approximately. It is interesting to check if I am not mistaken? To do this, I publish this post.
 I would make a bet, but it is difficult to fulfill its conditions from a distance. 

But if you can't wait to get a dopamine injection from your purchase, good luck:
https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005003170054279.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.1ec93c00Z5g4T7&mp=1


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## AmericanSpirit

Not sure about this magnetostatic tech that CCA claims as “Electret” but hey, it’s $22 incl tax /shipping to my place!

Ready to step on a landmine✌️

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNf9xz1


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Nice list!
> For Tripowin - my understanding is that it is just one of Linsoul brands.
> At the beginning, Tripowin indeed rebranded few KZs, but then not in all models by far, so Mele would not very likely be KZ-based.


That’s good to know! Linsoul has been in this market for quite long, if this is their private brand, thing could get better as we see their another brand ThieAudio is doing very well in terms of tuning IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

2021-08-20: Vento Conductor VC T-500 Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/vento-conductor-vc-t-500-pro.25370/reviews#review-26561

Rank: B


Cant really recommend this at the price it is at. This is for the bass lovers, but even then there are plenty of other better options for you depending on what you want. Like the Fiio FH3 (quality bass), Ikko OH10 (quality/quantity bass) or Sony EX800ST/Tingker TK200 (quantity bass).


----------



## Vladimir 198

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ready to step on a landmine


 Collectors ...


----------



## nymz

chickenmoon said:


> Mele is outsold, some orders will be delayed for up to 14 days, rest will ship starting monday. Not sure if I ordered mine early enough to be in the monday batch.



The first batch was up till 12 am china time. Check vs your timezone and you can know!

What is interesting is that linsoul was going to post it for 150usd. A miscommunication between hbb and linsoul, which ended on a worse cable and packaging. HBB talks about it in his own video, by the outro.

If its true, and this was meant to be sold at 150usd but its coming as 50... Rofl.


----------



## ChrisOc

ian91 said:


> Hope this isn't directed towards me personally?
> 
> Two points:
> 1) I really enjoy the GK10 (hasn't brought happy tears to my eyes though, I must admit) and so do many others
> ...


Guys,

Let us not fight each other over the GK10.

There are guys whose ears and opinions I respect on both sides of the GK10 experience. That would suggest it is more likely to be a QC issue or multiple QC issues, rather than the faulty ears or taste.

My experience of the GK10 has been utterly disastrous but I do not believe anyone on Head-fi is to blame. You win some and you lose some!


----------



## ExTubeGamer

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure about this magnetostatic tech that CCA claims as “Electret” but hey, it’s $22 incl tax /shipping to my place!
> 
> Ready to step on a landmine✌️
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNf9xz1


Thanks, I just purchased my unit. I'm happy if the resolution of that IEM is good enough.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 20, 2021)

nymz said:


> If its true, and this was meant to be sold at 150usd but its coming as 50... Rofl.


for three hundred.  The store sparks interest, and its interest is understandable. But do you really believe that someone is trading at a loss?
The bundle with the "premium" cable costs $ 69.


----------



## nymz

Vladimir 198 said:


> for three hundred.  The store sparks interest, and its interest is understandable. But do you really believe that someone is trading at a loss?



Nope. But I believe in linsoul not bein happy and shutting down stock in a couple of months. Anyway, this 50 bucks don't make me cry if they suck. But I'll be sure to come back to you later next week and give you my impressions. (dont have much to compare atm, maybe fh3)


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 20, 2021)

nymz said:


> But I believe in linsoul not bein happy and shutting down stock in a couple of months.


Again : https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050031..._id=1005003170054279&sku_id=12000024487022761
No need to fuss, enough is enough for everyone. 

They may not have stamped too much yet, but they will do as much as they can sell.
If only not like with the GK10. There it seems that all the relatives glued the speakers all night long, and the result is known..


----------



## nymz

Vladimir 198 said:


> Again : https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050031..._id=1005003170054279&sku_id=12000024487022761
> No need to fuss, enough is enough for everyone.



DD Audio = Linsoul... It's their old name... You can buy, just wont receive it for 14 days lol


----------



## PhonoPhi

Vladimir 198 said:


> Collectors ...


Explorers
Discoverers, actually


----------



## nymz

Vladimir 198 said:


> They may not have stamped too much yet, but they will do as much as they can sell.
> If only not like with the GK10. There it seems that all the relatives glued the speakers all night long, and the result is known..



That just made me spit the monitor, well said.

My GK10 is stuck on postal office  yet 
My hopes are down there, probably will offer it to someone that pays shipping in europe if I dont like them


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 20, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Explorers
> Discoverers, actually


Or a little shopaholics? 
Do not be offended just for God's sake. I joke a little and criticize a little. You have too much enthusiasm, and a little critical thinking will not be superfluous. I hope. And in terms of character, it suits me perfectly. I'll be cold water for too hot heads. If the community allows. I'll be as careful as possible.


----------



## kmmbd

UM 3DT First Impressions​I recently got to try the UM 3DT (a 3 DD setup, very interesting). This particular model was paired with the DITA OSLO cable (costs 2x the IEMs themselves haha) so probably impressions will vary slightly from stock cable. 

The overall tuning is very inoffensive, has a smooth and warm tilt. Lower mids are tad recessed but doesn't sound too distant. Treble is present without having a lot of sparkle. Not a lot of airiness, a rather smooth, relaxed, lush listening experience. Staging was fairly wide (partly due to subdued mids) and had good depth. Imaging was fairly accurate but nothing spectacular (Moondrop Blessing2 does better imaging at this price). 

The big issue with the 3DT is the fit. The nozzle is extremely shallow, almost flush with the IEM shells. This necessitates the use of long-stemmed tips like Spinfits/Final E-type/Azla Earfit. Another issue is the signature that's... a bit too smooth at times. Lacks the engagement factor in some rock/metal tracks. Also the bass wasn't as rumbly as I expected it to be, the extreme end of the sub-bass region is somewhat softened and doesn't have the chesty "THUMP" of something like the Final E5000.

Overall, I think it's a good IEM if you're after the timbre and lushness of a DD IEM. Coherency is good, and the build is nice. If only the nozzle wasn't that short I could see myself getting one.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I've been doing a few too many IEM reviews recently, but this one is surely going to be worth the read, MS2 from Hidizs  

They are some of the cutest / most flashy looking IEMs that actually sound good, so I'm deligted to share my review and views about it with you all! 

Comparisons with IT01X, Starsea, and even CKX included in the full review ~! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/08/hidizs-ms2-rainbow-iems-multitude-of-colorful-sounds.html


----------



## nymz

Dobrescu George said:


> I've been doing a few too many IEM reviews recently, but this one is surely going to be worth the read, MS2 from Hidizs
> 
> They are some of the cutest / most flashy looking IEMs that actually sound good, so I'm deligted to share my review and views about it with you all!
> 
> ...



Great photo, love the looks of it in this photo!


----------



## jant71

@kmmbd , well YMMV. I don't and have no need to use long stem tips on the 3DT. Some others as well. Some models longer stems are indeed a necessity for most people but not here. These are not like the Blon was. Perhaps there are differences in construction? This...



...is not nearly flush with the housing to me.  Bigger, yes. They do have three dynamics in there but fit is in the middle. Not the easiest but not so bad or a deal breaker.


----------



## jmwant

FiiO released an upgraded version of it's K3 desktop dac-amp!

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-k3-2021-your-latest-desktop-dac-headphone-amplifier


----------



## kmmbd

jant71 said:


> well YMMV. I don't and have no need to use long stem tips on the 3DT. Some others as well. Some models longer stems are indeed a necessity for most people but not here. These are not like the Blon was. Perhaps there are differences in construction?


The issue for me is that I usually go for a flush, deep fit with my IEMs and these had some stability issues when trying to do that. Fit is very personal of course but both I and the owner of the IEM had similar fit issues and we went for long-stemmed tips to alleviate that. It's nowhere near as bad as the BLON of course, but something that stuck out to me (since other pseudo-custom shells have more snug fit, for me).


----------



## Gee Simpson

jmwant said:


> FiiO released an upgraded version of it's K3 desktop dac-amp!
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-k3-2021-your-latest-desktop-dac-headphone-amplifier



Nice. Likewise with the BTR5 but it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## jant71

kmmbd said:


> The issue for me is that I usually go for a flush, deep fit with my IEMs and these had some stability issues when trying to do that. Fit is very personal of course but both I and the owner of the IEM had similar fit issues and we went for long-stemmed tips to alleviate that. It's nowhere near as bad as the BLON of course, but something that stuck out to me (since other pseudo-custom shells have more snug fit, for me).


Of course I always have been an "earphones differ" guy. I don't find every earphone wants the best seal or deepest fit you can get. 3DT is one you can choke off and it is better to let it breath with a shallow fit. They only have the one vent on the faceplate and none in front of the drivers so actually decent isolation from them but pressure build up slightly gives more smooth and duller sound. Certainly my experience anyway.


----------



## nymz

jmwant said:


> FiiO released an upgraded version of it's K3 desktop dac-amp!
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-k3-2021-your-latest-desktop-dac-headphone-amplifier



If it had a battery..... But guess that would make him Q1/Q3, right?

Also, remember seeing last week that it was pretty weak


----------



## Vladimir 198

https://www.facebook.com/groups/238...73MJK-Y4Pd-zh9G39G6lNCeHEHTK42E&__tn__=,O,P-R 
Someone surprised?


----------



## Ace Bee

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2687988998168379/?__cft__[0]=AZXc6QWULtHGim5hHAw0Nrg5Clx2xGimSeMNk_Z4njxUaYZ1drASfuxJ4pjrK6GTmXZ-L74Xp1ECfK8SPP_I9mYyJ6btW4PaSmSKmMPYfglOMdQDs0D2HsAVnA-Ab0w1dv8TnjiTAt450Ll5CsLrlgFTRjARsjUbwESV73MJK-Y4Pd-zh9G39G6lNCeHEHTK42E&__tn__=,O,P-R
> Someone surprised?


Not me. There's a reason why I steer clear of TRN, CCA, KZ, etc. Their upper tier iems are more likely to be miss than a hit compared to reputed brands' entry level iems.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Geek Wold GK10: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/reviews#review-26567

Bonus review, getting the trash that is the GK10 out of the way.

Rank: D


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Geek Wold GK10: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/reviews#review-26567
> 
> Bonus review, getting the trash that is the GK10 out of the way.
> 
> Rank: D


Wow this is the first I've heard of the gk10 being a sloppy option. 👍 I was never going to give it a shot anywho as I just love my budget blon03 with triple flange tips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> Wow this is the first I've heard of the gk10 being a sloppy option. 👍 I was never going to give it a shot anywho as I just love my budget blon03 with triple flange tips.


03, half the price, better iem and better QC.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am surprised it didn't get an F. Kinda dissapointed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> I am surprised it didn't get an F. Kinda dissapointed.







F is for garbage like this.


----------



## Dsnuts

D is a good grade passable right? Lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> D is a good grade passable right? Lol


Utterly beaten by multiple iems at half or even less the price of it.

Blon BL-03
KZ DQ6
Final Audio E3000
Moondrop Quarks
Sony MH755/750


But hey, maybe I didnt pray hard enough or the temperature was too low and it needs more burn in!

Or better yet, use a cable specifically from Penon. Maybe the Storm will make it beat the 03.


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> Utterly beaten by multiple iems at half or even less the price of it.
> 
> Blon BL-03
> KZ DQ6
> ...


I'm guessing there must be quality control variability at play? I guess to hit such a price point, something had to give in production.


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> I'm guessing there must be quality control variability at play? I guess to hit such a price point, something had to give in production.


Oh boy, every single graph on them look different. QC is nonexistent here. Even worse than it was on the urbanfun.....


----------



## PhonoPhi

nraymond said:


> I'm guessing there must be quality control variability at play? I guess to hit such a price point, something had to give in production.


Not with KZ that is scorn here since it does not send samples for totally unbiased opinions!


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh boy, every single graph on them look different. QC is nonexistent here. Even worse than it was on the urbanfun.....


Maybe you needed to play your music from a TOTL memory card.  Apparently, memory cards change the sound even more than cables do! Who knew?


----------



## RikudouGoku

The fact that this still gets praised by "unbiased" people with absolutely no ties to the company/seller when the QC is already worse than the Urbanfun (which btw, died because of the QC issues, because people had integrity and told people to stay away from them) is baffling to me.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of Penon. These will be launching soon. New flagship from Penon. Looking forward to the Legend.





PENON LEGEND
TOTL flagship 13 Balanced Armature In-ear Monitor
3 switches tuning mode , 4-way crossover , 4 catheter
4 Sonion bass frequency open hole balanced armature
4 Sonion intermediate frequency balanced armature
4 Sonion high frequency balanced armature
1 Knowles ultra-high frequency balanced armature
Impedance: 19 ohm
Frequency response range: 20-20kHz
Sensitivity: 112dB
3 switches tuning modes：
100: high frequency enhanced mode
023: bass frequency enhanced mode
123: full-frequency balanced mode
000: vocal mode
003: balanced mode
020: Atmosphere enhanced mode
120: transparent atmosphere mode
103: transparent balanced mode
Switch 1 : high frequency control (open “ON” to enhanced high frequency)
Switch 2 : atmosphere control (open “ON” to enhanced atmosphere)
Switch 3 : bass frequency control (open “ON” to enhanced bass frequency)


----------



## Vladimir 198

Children, children, be quiet! (laughs). Remember that you are already adults. Almost.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Utterly beaten by multiple iems at half or even less the price of it.
> 
> Blon BL-03
> KZ DQ6
> ...


Wow that's steep. Because I am definitely sure you have got a lemon, not that I mind you thrashing them. Some newbie will surely gain from this review as it shows how wild is their QC.

I got mine today and only thing I agree with you is that the tuning is not at all suitable to your reference tracks. Only thing I have changed is eartips and I feel they're genuinely good for what they cost. For me these are BL03 2.0, the hype was unreal then folks realised that they're nothing special but better than what they cost. 


But, will I recommend them to anyone? Mostly no, because of the wild QC. But that free replacement warranty breeds some confidence.Today 3 members including me recieved their GK10 and luckily all 3 of us got the genuine article and not a lemon.


----------



## nymz

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Today 3 members including me recieved their GK10 and luckily all 3 of us got the genuine article and not a lemon.



This gives me hope


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2021)

Geek folks know they gotta tighten up that QC. They are active on the Geek thread. They see the posts of folks poking holes and such. Which makes them look bad. So bet they are adressing it.

It sucks about the QC there but as least they are good about replacing it. Which I haven't seen anyone really stuggle too much with.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

nymz said:


> This gives me hope


And I wish you luck. But mine are from the first batch that arrived almost after 4 weeks 😂😂😂 others got it much quicker than me. I was one of the early adopters who sadly is no longer a one😆 

With the mood around here, I was expecting a lemon but after listening them for over 7 hrs I almost shed a tear of relief.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Dsnuts said:


> New flagship from Penon.


Well, at least we will lick our lips . Judging by the components, the price will also be very flagship. Although I'm old-fashioned and watch headphones without a dynamic driver just out of curiosity. It seems to me that there is a flaw in the armature bass, which is difficult for me to describe, but perceptible by ear. Or maybe it's a bias.


----------



## Dsnuts

No if your used to dynamic bass there will be a drop off for most balanced armature bass. Armatures don't have the same rumble but can have some authoritative impact if tuned correct with the right BA bass drivers. I believe Penon is using two dual vented Sonion acupass BAs there for bass. It should provide a good representation of bass but it might not satisfy a bass purist though. 

I believe it is the same bass drivers that was used for the Dunu SA6 which no one really had an issue with their bass performance.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> Well, at least we will lick our lips . Judging by the components, the price will also be very flagship. Although I'm old-fashioned and watch headphones without a dynamic driver just out of curiosity. It seems to me that there is a flaw in the armature bass, which is difficult for me to describe, but perceptible by ear. Or maybe it's a bias.


I agree with you on BA bass, it sounds overprocessed as opposed to DD where it's natural.


----------



## Dsnuts

So JVC and Drop are selling these things. A retuned version of the FW1800 called the FWX1 and at a cheaper price $449 from the $599 listed FW1800s. I have to admit I am a bit tempted on this one. Might have to wait for someone to sell theirs. But been always curious of the newer JVC woodies. Colored as they are, JVC woodies are some of the most musical sounding earphones on the planet. Still love my FX850 and take those out on occasion.


----------



## igor0203

Dsnuts said:


> D is a good grade passable right? Lol


I just checked all reviews from @RikudouGoku and you, lowest rating you ever gave was 3 stars while @RikudouGoku lowest rated IEM had 1 star. 
As someone who doesn't have access to getting free stuff to review and I buy items with my own money based on reviews I can get here, whom am I going to trust? To be honest, I rather trust someone who isn't afraid to critically rate an item and tell dud is a dud. 
Perhaps you're trying to find positives in bad items and rate duds higher than they should be rated. Perhaps you're old and every IEM sounds good to you. Or perhaps you're afraid to give bad rating because Penon will cut you off. That is something only you know.

But bashing at someone because he gave GK10 bad rating just because you were hyping them is only showing your true intention


----------



## Dsnuts

I am not bashing anyone. Where you see me bashing his score. It is how he sees it I respect that. I am not bashing his take on that. 

You guys see me bashing anything here? Lol.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Following up with GS Audio ST10, obtained detail driver composition:
> Here is ST10’s detailed driver composition:
> Sub-woofer: Sonion 38 AcuPass (2BA)
> Bass-Mid: Sonion 37 (2BA)
> ...


Competed Cross comparison chart for ST10:
Overall Summary:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gs-audio-impressions-thread.958443/post-16516483


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 20, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I agree with you on BA bass, it sounds overprocessed as opposed to DD where it's natural.


In my youth, I had a lot of communication with musicians and the live sound of the double bass and piano in the lower register  I good know and love. I am not a supporter of Sony's "extrabass", but now fashionable are sterilized, not to say castrated bass, I would never understand this. It is enough to listen to live instruments up close to understand the difference. Sorry if this sounds snobbish. But this is a sore subject 

Google again distorted what was said. It makes no sense to rule, it is not that important. But I hope the general meaning is clear. )))


----------



## KutuzovGambit

igor0203 said:


> I just checked all reviews from @RikudouGoku and you, lowest rating you ever gave was 3 stars while @RikudouGoku lowest rated IEM had 1 star.
> As someone who doesn't have access to getting free stuff to review and I buy items with my own money based on reviews I can get here, whom am I going to trust? To be honest, I rather trust someone who isn't afraid to critically rate an item and tell dud is a dud.
> Perhaps you're trying to find positives in bad items and rate duds higher than they should be rated. Perhaps you're old and every IEM sounds good to you. Or perhaps you're afraid to give bad rating because Penon will cut you off. That is something only you know.
> 
> But bashing at someone because he gave GK10 bad rating just because you were hyping them is only showing your true intention


I will say that @Dsnuts has behaved in a gentlemanly way throughout this drama. Say what you will about his opinions or even his motives (though honestly who can really judge another's motives?) but he has been respectful towards everyone as far as I am aware.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Vladimir 198 said:


> In my youth, I had a lot of communication with musicians and the live sound of the double bass and piano in the lower register is good. I am not a supporter of Sony's "extrabass", but now fashionable are sterilized, not to say castrated, I would never understand this. It is enough to listen to live instruments up close to understand the difference. Sorry if this sounds snobbish. But this is a sore subject
> 
> Google again distorted what was said. It makes no sense to rule, it is not that important. But I hope the general meaning is clear. )))


Sony Extrabass is by far the most overrated gimmick. It's good to listen for a work out or a jog but not for casual/leisure listening. Sounds weird to me


----------



## FlacFan

igor0203 said:


> I just checked all reviews from @RikudouGoku and you, lowest rating you ever gave was 3 stars while @RikudouGoku lowest rated IEM had 1 star.
> As someone who doesn't have access to getting free stuff to review and I buy items with my own money based on reviews I can get here, whom am I going to trust? To be honest, I rather trust someone who isn't afraid to critically rate an item and tell dud is a dud.
> Perhaps you're trying to find positives in bad items and rate duds higher than they should be rated. Perhaps you're old and every IEM sounds good to you. Or perhaps you're afraid to give bad rating because Penon will cut you off. That is something only you know.
> 
> But bashing at someone because he gave GK10 bad rating just because you were hyping them is only showing your true intention


Lots of speculation and personal attacks here...

It's just a matter of posts like this that the mods will step in and delete those posts and if this crap does not stop the thread might get locked.

Please - to all of us: This is the '*DISCOVERY*' thread.

Cheers


----------



## 14christ (Aug 20, 2021)

Well on somewhat of a different "discovery" topic...

I am a recovering addict 3 years sober. I lived as an IV addict for 10 years and was completely in bondage on a daily basis, lost everything, homeless and had given up hope.

Something happened along the way and I was delivered by my higher power.

My discovery recently since being sober is I'm not as much of a people person as I was when using. Matter fact I'm quite anti social and this bothers me alot.

It's very hard for me to be in social settings and I have extreme anxiety when in these situations. Very strange as when I was using I was always the life of the party.

But my worst days now are exponentially better than my best days as an addict. I guess it takes time to build the confidence in who I am as a person without the drugs.

Just felt the need to share. 👍 My biggest piece of advise for anyone dealing with addiction is find something greater than yourself, seek professional treatment(took me living in a long term treatment center for a year), and know that there is hope left and things can and will get better but you have got to take the first steps in helping yourself. Noone wants to help someone that doesn't want to help themselves. You'll be amazed at how much help is out there when you start putting forth the effort to get clean. Door open all around you, windows of opportunity. There is hope.


----------



## ian91

14christ said:


> Well on somewhat of a different "discovery" topic...
> 
> I am a recovering addict 3 years sober. I lived as an IV addict for 10 years and was completely in bondage on a daily basis, lost everything, homeless and had given up hope.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing that. You have a very positive attitude that I could learn alot from.


----------



## ChrisOc

14christ said:


> Well on somewhat of a different "discovery" topic...
> 
> I am a recovering addict 3 years sober. I lived as an IV addict for 10 years and was completely in bondage on a daily basis, lost everything, homeless and had given up hope.
> 
> ...


Bravo, man!

You shared what may be the most difficult time in your life with us. Well done, it shows a degree of strength from which to learn.

Also puts into perspective our petty rows about inconsequential gear. Why do we worry about the 50th piece of gear, when life has more value.

Put on some music, that was our reason for buying the gear before we got derailed!


----------



## 14christ

ChrisOc said:


> Bravo, man!
> 
> You shared what may be the most difficult time in your life with us. Well done, it shows a degree of strength from which to learn.
> 
> ...


Music is literally a type of therapy imo. It's one of the tools used in dealing with the grind of everyday life. 

Music moves me and makes me feel like everything's gonna be ok, even if it's just for a moment. Sometimes that's all that's needed is that moment of escape through the music.


----------



## ChrisOc

14christ said:


> Music is literally a type of therapy imo. It's one of the tools used in dealing with the grind of everyday life.
> 
> Music moves me and makes me feel like everything's gonna be ok, even if it's just for a moment. Sometimes that's all that's needed is that moment of escape through the music.


Thank you for waking us up! 
👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏

I now have my music on and it takes me to more peaceful places and times.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

14christ said:


> Music is literally a type of therapy imo. It's one of the tools used in dealing with the grind of everyday life.
> 
> Music moves me and makes me feel like everything's gonna be ok, even if it's just for a moment. Sometimes that's all that's needed is that moment of escape through the music.


This is so true. Whenever there are difficult times, I find strength and solace in music.

More power and wellness to you. Your story is very moving and inspiration to so many in this world and on this forum.


----------



## 430633 (Aug 20, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Geek folks know they gotta tighten up that QC. They are active on the Geek thread. They see the posts of folks poking holes and such. Which makes them look bad. So bet they are adressing it.
> 
> It sucks about the QC there but as least they are good about replacing it. Which I haven't seen anyone really stuggle too much with.


Yup but it doesn't instil much confidence when the guy responsible is only liking all the positive comments in the thread; not the difficult to swallow but honest ones even after such a disgrace (about the QC). I'm not going to talk about the SQ because of said QC, because I haven't tried it and because there are people whose opinions I value on both sides

*Last I am aware he hasn't even posted anything addressing said QC, either to admit it or promise to do something about it


----------



## 430633

Dsnuts said:


> So JVC and Drop are selling these things. A retuned version of the FW1800 called the FWX1 and at a cheaper price $449 from the $599 listed FW1800s. I have to admit I am a bit tempted on this one. Might have to wait for someone to sell theirs. But been always curious of the newer JVC woodies. Colored as they are, JVC woodies are some of the most musical sounding earphones on the planet. Still love my FX850 and take those out on occasion.


I was just looking at these last night! Reminds me of the first time I heard the 850 lol (ended up working part-time in that headphone shop for a while after that)


----------



## PapaEmeritus (Aug 20, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of Penon. These will be launching soon. New flagship from Penon. Looking forward to the Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not looking forward to the Legend or anything Penon puts out.  And why not add anything that you attach a positive review to?  You can not be trusted as a reviewer.  I feel bad for anyone who bought a GK10 on your ridiculously glowing rec.  I'll add, telling people to ignore other (well known and respected) reviewers frequency response graphs without even providing one yourself?  Extremely unprofessional.  Can you expect anyone to take you seriously?


----------



## MaCmA (Aug 20, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> Yeah, we're talking about the right headphones. They sound good, look good, accept oval earpad replacements (ZMF and Brainwavz to named just a couple).
> 
> Above these guys, with a wood component, just doesn't want to happen until the $3-to-$5 hundred dollar range. Sitting at $350 USD is the exquisitely carved Fostex T60rp. It looks like a closed back, but is really semi-open. And it craves current, so an amplifier is mandatory. It's a way different animal.


I have decided to order them this coming monday, everything indicates that they are the same as the Blons and those have very good reviews. I hope they really are like the Blons and I don't have to regret it. In the price range of ~$300 in closed headphones I am not aware of the alternatives (Wooden or not).

Then I had thought about looking at some higher-end open back headphones, maybe some new planar magnetic, I currently have a Takstar HF580 with Aiva pads and I was thinking about something better, maybe a Sundara or a Verum one, but I don't know if it would be worth the extra cost.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## morndewey

PapaEmeritus said:


> I am not looking forward to the Legend or anything Penon puts out.  And why not add anything that you attach a positive review to?  You can not be trusted as a reviewer.  I feel bad for anyone who bought a GK10 on your ridiculously glowing rec.  I'll add, telling people to ignore other (well known and respected) reviewers frequency response graphs without even providing one yourself?  Extremely unprofessional.  Can you expect anyone to take you seriously?


I do hope you feel better soon


----------



## sutosuto

RikudouGoku said:


> Geek Wold GK10: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/reviews#review-26567
> 
> Bonus review, getting the trash that is the GK10 out of the way.
> 
> Rank: D


Did you try wide bore fits?


----------



## audio123

igor0203 said:


> I just checked all reviews from @RikudouGoku and you, lowest rating you ever gave was 3 stars while @RikudouGoku lowest rated IEM had 1 star.
> As someone who doesn't have access to getting free stuff to review and I buy items with my own money based on reviews I can get here, whom am I going to trust? To be honest, I rather trust someone who isn't afraid to critically rate an item and tell dud is a dud.
> Perhaps you're trying to find positives in bad items and rate duds higher than they should be rated. Perhaps you're old and every IEM sounds good to you. Or perhaps you're afraid to give bad rating because Penon will cut you off. That is something only you know.
> 
> But bashing at someone because he gave GK10 bad rating just because you were hyping them is only showing your true intention


Look at the TOTL flagship IEMs @Dsnuts bought and they are definitely not free samples.
Let me list for you: Sony IER-Z1R, Dunu Luna, Campfire Solaris, Campfire Andromeda S, iBasso IT07, Empire Ear Zeus, Tansio Mirai Spark, etc. 
Did the other person buy any TOTL flagship IEMs before?


----------



## Dobrescu George

nymz said:


> Great photo, love the looks of it in this photo!



Thanks a lot! 

My gf is the current photo artist for my reviews, she's quite happy to hear about it ~


----------



## mndless

audio123 said:


> Look at the TOTL flagship IEMs @Dsnuts bought and they are definitely not free samples.
> Let me list for you: Sony IER-Z1R, Dunu Luna, Campfire Solaris, Campfire Andromeda S, iBasso IT07, Empire Ear Zeus, Tansio Mirai Spark, etc.
> Did the other person buy any TOTL flagship IEMs before?


I honestly don't give a damn about who bought what and who was gifted or loaned what. All I care about is whether or not the reviewer is still able to maintain their objectivity, and thus their integrity, in their reviews.

Not everyone has the same opportunities to be able to afford multiple TOTL flagship IEMs, regardless of how upstanding they are as a reviewer, so trying to use that as some kind of metric for their moral or ethical compass as a reviewer is incredibly unfair and downright classist.

The fact that @RikudouGoku was willing to thrash a review set sent to him by one of his longtime partners (HiFiGo) because it failed to meet expectations speaks well toward his ability to remain objective in his reviews. This is especially true where the GK10 is concerned, since any criticism of that set seems to set of a tsunami of vitriol from the Geek Wold apologists.

I'd just prefer if we could leave people's personal financial matters alone, as it is incredibly impolite to pry into such things. The best approach is to compare their reviews to those of their peers and see how they align. The questions to consider when comparing and contrasting reviews:

Do the conclusions match relatively well to what other reviewers are saying about that set?
When the conclusions do not match, are there confounding factors such as QC issues that could have led to these discrepancies?
When the conclusions differ, how much of that can be contributed to listener preferences?
If the reviewer posted graphs of the set, do these broadly match those posted by other reviewers?
Is the reviewer able to mention both positives and negatives about the set's performance as warranted? It is quite uncommon for a set to get only positive feedback with no room for improvement, and it is similarly uncommon for there to be nothing worth being positive about.
If there are no positives to note, is there justification for being so critical?
If there are no negatives to note, is there justification for the glowing appraisal?
Finally you can question if there are financial incentives behind the review that might introduce bias in the review.
Just because someone gets free equipment, loaner equipment, or even if they get paid for the review, it does not mean that they cannot provide an objective review. It just means that you need to accept that this is a potential confounding factor in how they approach the review.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

PhoenixSong said:


> I was just looking at these last night! Reminds me of the first time I heard the 850 lol (ended up working part-time in that headphone shop for a while after that)


The problem for me is the housing. These things are just cumbersome in the ears, and heavy.


----------



## jmwant

BTR5 2021 is here with upgraded dac chips, XMOX XU208 and MQA support.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-...avorite-high-resolution-bluetooth-usb-dac-amp


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Looking forward to getting my Electret CCA. Where will it stand next to my MT300, EST112, and Shouer Tape Pro?


----------



## mndless

jmwant said:


> BTR5 2021 is here with upgraded dac chips, XMOX XU208 and MQA support.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-...avorite-high-resolution-bluetooth-usb-dac-amp


Looks like a nice option for people who don't already have the original BTR5. I'm not convinced it would be a significant enough improvement to warrant the upgrade from the original, but it is quite competitively priced at $129, so it should sell well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Someone asked the differences between the GK10 and the EST112? The EST112 has better treble extension, but less air. Bass is a touch faster, with more sub bass extension with the EST112. Mids are fuller in the GK10 and imaging is a bit better, with similar staging. I hear more clarity overall with the EST112, but strangely, detail retrieval is very close to the same with an a/b. I tend to listen to both while alternating, but i'm a fan of air, separation, and bass speed, so right now i'm enjoying the GK10 (unbiased ears), but I've been using the EST112, NX7 mk III, and DQ6 quite often as well. Looking forward to a follow up of the GK10, if there is one?


----------



## sutosuto

Quite OOT, how do you guys do the A/B testing? 
What tool do you use? Any 4.4mm plugs splitter?

TIA


----------



## Dsnuts

> povidlo said:
> Hope it wasn't about trying to influence your review, I know you wouldn't stand for that


it was worse than that...










I wanted the TSMR 4 pro, but just missed the sale that was only a few days ago (it was at 280 usd), I only got 10% off (paid 300 usd). Asked if I could get a review unit if I reviewed it, got denied and said they didnt have any more discounts to provide. I bought it anyway since I actually wanted it.


A few weeks later.....






Yeah, I killed it. Sounds really bad and massively overpriced (beaten by BA iems at 3x cheaper).












Then a few months later, someone got a review unit and praised it a lot....

Yeah, penon seriously sent out a review unit to try to salvage its reputation. After they told me they didnt have any bigger discounts or units to give me. A blatant lie.

This was not the only bs they have done. I have tried to contact them because I was interested in their iems, here via PM and also mailed them, I got NO REPLY.

Thats why they are blacklisted, they only send stuff out to their damn shills.....


----------



## Dsnuts

This might shed some light on the situation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

sutosuto said:


> Quite OOT, how do you guys do the A/B testing?
> What tool do you use? Any 4.4mm plugs splitter?
> 
> TIA


I got a splitter that I have no idea where it came from? I suspect it was included in one of my hundred IEM/headphone purchases, but I can't be so sure, but I use it for my A/B'ing. It's a 3.5mm. I've never seen a balanced splitter, though i'm sure they're out there?


----------



## baskingshark

sutosuto said:


> Quite OOT, how do you guys do the A/B testing?
> What tool do you use? Any 4.4mm plugs splitter?
> 
> TIA



I wouldn't advise a splitter. The signal can potentially be degraded. Also, if there are 2 IEMs plugged in that have different sensitivity and impedance, one will be louder than the other. And louder music may potentially give more perceived details/soundstage/dynamics than softer music.

I know some folks do A/B testing by using some device/apps that volume matches at 1 khZ, some just go by ear. Some even use pink noise to volume match, which I personally don't think is accurate as it is not a pure tone. Some folks have an amp that has two 3.5 mm outputs, that's a possibility, or they split feeds into 2 different volume matched amps from a DAC. Some folks unplug their IEM and quickly put in the next IEM to compare (not sure if that few seconds of no music will make their memory of the first IEM disappear?)

The thing is, most consumers and reviewers don't mention the volume they are playing their IEMs at. So as per the Fletcher Munson curve (https://ehomerecordingstudio.com/fletcher-munson-curve/), at louder volumes, the music can be perceived to be more V shaped, whereas at softer volumes, the music is perceived to be more U shaped. This can explain why some low volumer listeners have a different impression of an IEM compared to a high volume listener - eg Moondrop SSR, sounds great at low volumes, but at high volumes the 3 kHz peak can be very jarring.

Anyway, besides volume played at, everyone has different ear anatomy (which can affect pinna gain and affect eartip seal, which affects subbass response), everyone has different hearing health (age/leisure/occupational exposure), everyone uses different sources and tips and even cables, so many variables at play, even for A/B testing. So everyone ultimately hears differently, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I haven't gotten any discovery for free. I got a commendation from a big company, which was actually kinda nice, despite no review units sent my way. I think i've gotten two free units in my audio life, and both were ages ago. I guess I just don't have the patience for sitting down and doing an extensive review anymore. I've put my money where my mouth is on all my discoveries, which is fine. You value those products more when you're monetarily invested.


----------



## sutosuto

baskingshark said:


> Some folks unplug their IEM and quickly put in the next IEM to compare (not sure if that few seconds of no music will make their memory of the first IEM disappear?)


Thank you @baskingshark for the explanation. I tried above as well but my brain is being influenced a lot by what I am listening, hence so difficult to make an objective judgement.


----------



## baskingshark

sutosuto said:


> Thank you @baskingshark for the explanation. I tried above as well but my brain is being influenced a lot by what I am listening, hence so difficult to make an objective judgement.



There's definitely a subjective element to this hobby unfortunately. Some aspects of sound can't be objectively measured eg imaging, instrument separation, micro details. Even measuring timbral accuracy and transients may require special graphs/tools, not from a standard FR graph.

I guess you can have a setpiece of a few favourite tracks (preferably lossless types that are well mastered in a quiet place), which you know inside out. And then you can do A/B comparisons with it for the 2 IEMs, sometimes it may even require comparison between these two IEMs 10 - 20 times per track, at least for myself. It isn't as fun as general music listening TBH, A/B testing to do comparisons requires some concentration and a bit of hard work sometimes.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2021)

Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is

How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.



I am in tears how good this thing sounds like. It is just astounding how far audio players have come. My first IBasso player I have ever bought was the DX90 and I still love that player. This thing is serious business. I was hoping for a clear upgrade from my Fiio M15. I got that and more. The only catch to this thing is that it is a brick of a DAP. Not really portable but more of a transportable. Never in my wildest dreams I ever thought a DAP would sound like a freaking desktop unit on the go. This will put up a fight against high end desktop units I have zero doubts about that.  

In any case. I am rediscovering my faves on the 300Max. Drinking a Guinness stout listening to Santana. Weekend has started for me. Life is good.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is
> 
> How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that iBasso has their act together with their DAPs again. I think it was two or three generations back that they were clearly inferior to FiiO and other major brands, but I've been hearing good things about their current generation, though this particular model is waay outside of my budget, and will likely remain there indefinitely. Still exciting to hear good things about cool equipment.


----------



## stenog

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is
> 
> How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.



Dsnuts assuming you have a 100 % working GK10. Why don't you ship yours to precogvision? Then we can one and for all find out whats going on here. I believe you are both in the states. If its about money I will pay for shipping both ways. 

I am sure procog wouldn't mind reviewing it again. I think we can all agree that precog is 100% trustworthy. 

I am serious about the payment. Just say yes or no and I will pm you.


----------



## Dsnuts

There was quite the uproar when DX300Max preorders were all filled out and folks waiting for the DX300max to drop and then we found out there will be a special TI or titanium special edition reserved for IBassos 15th anniversary.

Only 100 units. 50 for China and 50 for international.  I find it quite funny how folks was so pissed. But to be fair IBasso was not communicating with folks about that till all their preorders got filled so I suppose that was a pissy thing to do on their part.  But at the same time.

None of that is gonna mater a year from now I am sure there will be better stuff out for half the cost that is how technology goes.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> There was quite the uproar when DX300Max preorders were all filled out and folks waiting for the DX300max to drop and then we found out there will be a special TI or titanium special edition reserved for IBassos 15th anniversary.
> 
> Only 100 units. 50 for China and 50 for international.  I find it quite funny how folks was so pissed. But to be fair IBasso was not communicating with folks about that till all their preorders got filled so I suppose that was a pissy thing to do on their part.  But at the same time.
> 
> None of that is gonna mater a year from now I am sure there will be better stuff out for half the cost that is how technology goes.


This is especially true now that some of the semiconductor shortages are abating. In a year from now, stock on DAC and AMP chips, as well as general stock on processors should be returning back to normal levels and the prices will hopefully drop accordingly while availability of finished units should improve. FiiO is running into some serious stock issues due to shortages of some of the bluetooth and DAC/amp chips they're using.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 21, 2021)

sutosuto said:


> Thank you @baskingshark for the explanation. I tried above as well but my brain is being influenced a lot by what I am listening, hence so difficult to make an objective judgement.


It took some time to be able to properly listen to an IEMs (patience that i might not have during IEMs audition), in short terms usually people their usual for review songs ready to be used to dissect the audio quality.
One local reviewer have the same sets of songs used each time he reviewed IEMs so we could to some degree, have apple to apple comparison.

But yeah, personally sometimes during audition if there is some aspect that i don't particually like, like particularly sibilant and harsh treble (KZ ZS6 comes to mind), i ended only listen to a song or half a song before stop using it and tried another.
People like CCA C10 but the in your face treble from one song that i used to review it kills it for me. Bad synergy to that one song perhaps.


Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is
> 
> How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.
> 
> ...


It reminds me of Xduoo XD05, "_technically_" its portable device with its own battery and all.
But its a Giant brick that i doubt it can be pocketed at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

stenog said:


> Dsnuts assuming you have a 100 % working GK10. Why don't you ship yours to precogvision? Then we can one and for all find out whats going on here. I believe you are both in the states. If its about money I will pay for shipping both ways.
> 
> I am sure procog wouldn't mind reviewing it again. I think we can all agree that precog is 100% trustworthy.
> 
> I am serious about the payment. Just say yes or no and I will pm you.


I will consider that. But I have a feeling he is way beyond doing any real listening of the GK10. If Riku gave it a D I can only imagine what he would give it. Lol.

Objectivist reviewers will not like that the GK10 has mid bass and can sound bloated, even worse with the wrong source and the wrong tips. They aren't the most refined sounding earphones and require a bit of time some trial and error to really get to know but for $45 they certainly sound good. I suppose you have to be a fan of having some mid bass in your earphone presentation to appreciate the sound it is going for. 

This being said I am not too happy with Geek folks for the QC issues they have shown. I got one of the very first units they made so I had no idea of the sheer demand for them since doing my review and the following QC issues that started to creep up on the threads. I am certain they know about how unhappy some folks are about that so I hope that will be a lesson learned for them. 

I heard they going to be making a GK100 with much better drivers and hopefully a better tuning could be at around $100s or so.  I have somewhat of an insight of how these guys like to tune as I have their GF10 which is their high end TWS earphones which also happens to be a tribrid using dual Piezos + 2 BAs + Titanium ball top dynamic for bass. 

These guys can tune but they seem to like to incorporate some mid bass to appease the masses. I hope they have learned a thing or two from the GK10 launch and really tighten their quality control for their next release.  They certainly wont make it far in the industry with the repeat of the issues that was shown on the GK10.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is
> 
> How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.
> 
> ...


Ha! You borrowed my term!!


----------



## Dsnuts

Ace Bee said:


> Ha! You borrowed my term!!


You know I mention you on my Aladdin review right? You are becoming a headfi regular.


----------



## stenog

Dsnuts said:


> I will consider that. But I have a feeling he is way beyond doing any real listening of the GK10. If Riku gave it a D I can only imagine what he would give it. Lol.
> 
> Objectivist reviewers will not like that the GK10 has mid bass and can sound bloated, even worse with the wrong source and the wrong tips. They aren't the most refined sounding earphones and require a bit of time some trial and error to really get to know but for $45 they certainly sound good. I suppose you have to be a fan of having some mid bass in your earphone presentation to appreciate the sound it is going for.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are not a politician..  

That said let's leave it here. No need to argue that much about an iem! We are all here to enjoy our gears and music


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> You know I mention you on my Aladdin review right? You are becoming a headfi regular.


Yup, I do. And I am most thankful to you for that...I have heard much lesser number of iems than you guys, and I still do not claim to have full knowledge on a lot of aspects of sound, but in spite of that the level of recognition you have given me...I am quite grateful for that.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 21, 2021)

I admire your persistence for the comparison. I have to be honest with you I was quite annoyed a few times when you always come out with how is this compared to that question as without fail you will ask. Lol. But that is the type of persistence that clearly shows passion for sound so that is commendable.

I have yet to see someone so persistent about how a sound compares to another. I think most folks want to know but you don't have an issue asking even right after I get an item right out of the box. Lol. That is all good. It is all about learning from one another and that's what we do on the threads.

By the way the LAND on the DX300max is unreal. A higher end source makes them sing. Sounds way more refined than it has a right to be on the Max.


----------



## Precogvision

Yes, I'm 100% allergic to mid-bass. Cancel any transducer that doesn't slope off properly at exactly 200Hz in accordance with daddy Harman's target. I couldn't possibly like the 64A Nio's bass, any of the EE IEM's bass, or the Sony IER-M9's bass, and my own ideal target response doesn't have added mid-bass. 🤣

Just joking, but to be clear, my issues with the GK10's sonic performance are not solely baked into its mid-bass haha.


----------



## Dsnuts

I saw that graph you did on that set you got. That was most definitely a defective unit. 

I am actually eager to see what they can do with their follow up the GK100 I hope they can tune them better. Was hoping they would stick to BAs vs using Piezos. Can't say I am a fan of Piezos.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> I am actually eager to see what they can do with their follow up the GK100 I hope they can tune them better.


That is, there are no questions about the assembly? If so, I would like them to at least turn on the lights when they use the hot glue gun to assemble their masterpieces.
And for some reason I doubt the release of the GK100. Consider this a prophecy. There will be a different name. There is such a premonition


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I will consider that. But I have a feeling he is way beyond doing any real listening of the GK10. If Riku gave it a D I can only imagine what he would give it. Lol.
> 
> Objectivist reviewers will not like that the GK10 has mid bass and can sound bloated, even worse with the wrong source and the wrong tips. They aren't the most refined sounding earphones and require a bit of time some trial and error to really get to know but for $45 they certainly sound good. I suppose you have to be a fan of having some mid bass in your earphone presentation to appreciate the sound it is going for.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your understanding regarding the QC issues making people a bit hesitant to bother with them. I don't doubt that a set that functions properly can be made to sound excellent on the right sources and with the right tips. I just won't be bothering with a replacement set of them since they have some relatively serious source requirements that make them a poor fit for my intended use case. If they make another set with better QC and improved drivability, I might consider that. At the moment, though, the GK10 is past news for me in about the same way that the TRI Starsea is past news. It's too source dependent for me to want to trouble myself with them further.


----------



## mndless

Precogvision said:


> Yes, I'm 100% allergic to mid-bass. Cancel any transducer that doesn't slope off properly at exactly 200Hz in accordance with daddy Harman's target. I couldn't possibly like the 64A Nio's bass, any of the EE IEM's bass, or the Sony IER-M9's bass, and my own ideal target response doesn't have added mid-bass. 🤣
> 
> Just joking, but to be clear, my issues with the GK10's sonic performance are not solely baked into its mid-bass haha.


You could try the new darling company GS Audio's GD2. It's relatively cheap, has pretty good build quality, and the bass slope begins at 20Hz.





I'm just not thoroughly convinced about the 5kHz peak, but it could very well be a measurement anomaly. Seems to be very sub-bass oriented with relatively average mid-bass gain and a vague approximation of Harmon treble gain and rolloff. Just don't expect a particularly expansive sound field given how much the treble rolls off before 10kHz.

You can buy them HERE.

If you like single BA units, you could also consider their ST1, which has a relatively bass-light tuning:




Those can be purchased HERE.

They have loads of others and their more informative graphs can be found on their Facebook page. Open a chat with a rep on AE if you want to ask them about any of their sets or get recommendations. They're really nice to deal with and can even customize sets for you, though some options do cost extra. Using a metal nozzle instead of resin on sets that don't already feature it costs extra, as does changing the faceplate and shell color, but their pricing is competitive.


----------



## 430633 (Aug 21, 2021)

mndless said:


> You could try the new darling company GS Audio's GD2. It's relatively cheap, has pretty good build quality, and the bass slope begins at 20Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the owners of lower end *GS with dynamics (I remember the GD3A and GD3B) said the drivers aren't as resolving as the competition (like the Aria) around the same price range


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I saw that graph you did on that set you got. That was most definitely a defective unit.
> 
> I am actually eager to see what they can do with their follow up the GK100 I hope they can tune them better. Was hoping they would stick to BAs vs using Piezos. Can't say I am a fan of Piezos.


Piezoelectric tweeters are challenging to work with, because they have a fairly distinct sound signature. LZ has had success with them, so there's not much doubting that it _can_ be done, but it's just easier to turn to BA tweeters because it's easier to get the sound you want out of them. I just hope that they change the way they design their crossover network so the impedance stays in the range that can be easily driven by consumer-grade sources.



PhoenixSong said:


> Some of the owners of lower end *GS with dynamics (I remember the GD3A and GD3B) said the drivers aren't as resolving as the competition (like the Aria) around the same price range


That might be true. I just don't like the shell design that Moondrop is using on the Aria, because I sincerely doubt it'll fit in my ears properly. Unfortunately, I have none of those sets to compare, so I'll have to leave it to their more informed judgement. My best guess as to why this might be the case when the GD3A and GD3B are both running with more agile BA drivers for the top end would have to be how they're tuned.




There is no doubt that the Aria is an exceptionally well-tuned single dynamic set, with a nice dip at 7kHz and 10kHz to reduce fatigue, but it's the spike at around 14kHz that I suspect is adding that sense of additional resolving capacity and air to the top-end. If they fit your ears, then they're an excellent option at that price point. I certainly won't argue against that point.


----------



## ehjie

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks time to move on. It is all water under the bridge. None of that stuff matters. What matters is
> 
> How freaking amazeballz my new DX300Max sounds like.
> 
> ...



Indeed...


----------



## sutosuto

mndless said:


> I just don't like the shell design that Moondrop is using on the


You wrote about many iems which are not in your inventory.
Did you have them before or you just write other people's opinion/review?
Just curious.


----------



## mndless

sutosuto said:


> You wrote about many iems which are not in your inventory.
> Did you have them before or you just write other people's opinion/review?
> Just curious.


Mostly based on graphs and other people's reviews. If I've heard them, I'll mention it. Otherwise it's interpolation from other sources. If I can remember whose reviews I'm working from, I'll point to them as well. Unfortunately, I'm too poor and I'm not really a reviewer, so getting my hands on a large number of IEMs isn't really feasible for me.


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks very interesting:
https://www.metalure.co/product/wave


----------



## ian91

Nimweth said:


> This one looks very interesting:
> https://www.metalure.co/product/wave



It has the looks and an interesting sounding driver... A graph would go a long way.

 Clean and crisp sounds appealing, but for now Isa does a lot of that for me. Nice to see new companies popping up though!


----------



## RikudouGoku

audio123 said:


> I have never seen someone so entitled before and people are supporting that user selling samples lmao.


Now you are straight up telling lies. Selling review samples? Never done that.


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is weekend my boys, so you know what this means! More time to have fun and enjoy ourselves! For this very reason, I want to bring you a video, in hopes that it will brighten your day and cure your sorrows! 

Altough my content is still reviewes, I am hoping that I bring something fun and enjoyable, so here we go with my Sivga Phoenix video, a headphone made by SIVGA, with an excellent sound, and which is really portable this time around! 

The price is also great, the build is great, and this is a good overall can, if you want something dynamic and punchy, with a more traditional sound ~


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 21, 2021)

You can sell review samples and sell reviews themselves. No problem, IMO. When the work is paid, it's good.
But don't sell reputation and credibility.  Losses are inevitable.
Just a thought.
But don’t think that I’m stupid enough not to distinguish handouts from truly critical research on the subject. Although I don't always say it, the truth will almost always come out. 
This is my second thought.
Arguing with each other in this way, you do not add respect to yourself first of all.
This is the third thought.


----------



## Dobrescu George (Aug 21, 2021)

My videos are a comedy-based review gig, not a serious reviewer thing. It is my style, I dream of becoming a comedy actor someday, not being serios while doing video works. Text and video works are entirely different things, I mention it in many videos, I want to horse around in my videos, it is my style,

If I don't make them fun and enjoyable, I don't make them at all.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dobrescu George said:


> >???
> 
> I am not selling anything. I am making reviews.
> 
> ...


I don’t think he was talking to you, there has been a lot of bickering lately about who‘s a shill and who’s selling their review units etc…


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 21, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> I don’t think he was talking to you, there has been a lot of bickering lately about who‘s a shill and who’s selling their review units etc…


absolutely
just tired of these blows in the chest and public comparison of the length of the penises.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Dobrescu George

KutuzovGambit said:


> I don’t think he was talking to you, there has been a lot of bickering lately about who‘s a shill and who’s selling their review units etc…



Woah, I actually had no idea... 





Vladimir 198 said:


> absolutely
> just tired of these blows in the chest and public comparison of the length of the penises.
> I'm sorry.



Sorry about picking on your comment... 

Some people on Youtube complain a ton about my content not being up to their standards and being too "fun", plus they say I can't speak eng properly, and it can be fatiguing when all i try to do is a bit of comedy and fun with this hobby. 

I am so much into my own thing I don't really keep up with what else has been going on. Reviewing is still a second thing I am doing, my daytime job has been rough over the past few weeks.


----------



## Fabulo

PhoenixSong said:


> So... I actually asked QKZ about the QC issues around their VK4 through both their official contact and AE store 5 days ago
> Haven't gotten an email reply from their official store and the messages in AE remained unread


I don't know if I'm lucky but I have 2 pairs of QKZ VK4 (1 bought in early 2020 and 1 in mid 2021) and they both sound the same and great. The technicalities are nothing exceptional but I love their tuning, for me it's pure fun


----------



## H T T (Aug 21, 2021)

Through my observations, some reviewers are excited about new products as IEM tech keeps advancing. Those reviewers may have a more positive "bias". Other reviewers may have a more critical "bias". I appreciate and learn from both types of reviews and reviewers. Please keep up the good, hard work everyone!.

edit: spelling


----------



## joe

*MOD NOTE: *I cleaned up some personal attacks in this thread. Guys, If you are going to keep attacking each other, either you'll get a vacation from the thread, the thread locked, or more. Let's stay civil. Please.


----------



## PapaEmeritus

audio123 said:


> Look at the TOTL flagship IEMs @Dsnuts bought and they are definitely not free samples.
> Let me list for you: Sony IER-Z1R, Dunu Luna, Campfire Solaris, Campfire Andromeda S, iBasso IT07, Empire Ear Zeus, Tansio Mirai Spark, etc.
> Did the other person buy any TOTL flagship IEMs before?


lol, what?  What is the basis of this argument?


mndless said:


> I honestly don't give a damn about who bought what and who was gifted or loaned what. All I care about is whether or not the reviewer is still able to maintain their objectivity, and thus their integrity, in their reviews.
> 
> Not everyone has the same opportunities to be able to afford multiple TOTL flagship IEMs, regardless of how upstanding they are as a reviewer, so trying to use that as some kind of metric for their moral or ethical compass as a reviewer is incredibly unfair and downright classist.
> 
> ...


"All I care about is whether or not the reviewer is still able to maintain their objectivity, and thus their integrity, in their reviews."  You said it perfectly and better than I did.  Well said.


----------



## H T T (Aug 21, 2021)

mndless said:


> I honestly don't give a damn about who bought what and who was gifted or loaned what. All I care about is whether or not the reviewer is still able to maintain their objectivity, and thus their integrity, in their reviews.
> 
> Not everyone has the same opportunities to be able to afford multiple TOTL flagship IEMs, regardless of how upstanding they are as a reviewer, so trying to use that as some kind of metric for their moral or ethical compass as a reviewer is incredibly unfair and downright classist.
> 
> ...


I don't want "objectivity"as a primary component in reviews as that is not what transducers are about. They are about character. Does anyone buy a Marshall stack over a Fender Bassman or a Strat over a Les Paul due to "objectivity"? I want a reviewer's personal experience with an IEM as a primary component of any review. fz charts are for the "objectivity" crowd.


----------



## chinmie

H T T said:


> I don't want "objectivity"as a primary component in reviews as that is not what transducers are about. They are about character. Does anyone buy a Marshall stack over a Fender Bassman or a Strat over a Les Paul due to "objectivity"? I want a reviewer's personal experience with an IEM as a primary component of any review. fz charts are for the "objectivity" crowd.



objectivity that i would want know from a review would probably be something like "this set have more bass quantity than that set, that set have more treble roll-off than this set, this one is grainier on the treble, that one has slower attack on the... etc.
other points in a review saying this or that is" better" would be something subjective in my view.
like if i say i like my strat best going into a vox, that would be a purely subjective comment


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 21, 2021)

1clearhead said:

I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...

So, let's start with the bad news, first...
Earlier today in China, a representative from Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB) wrote to me that the owner decided that it is best for him to focus and sell the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING in China. Then, he'll decide whether to start selling them next year overseas through Aliexpress. I tried my best to convince him, but he doesn't seem to budge. So, it seems to me that they're such a new and small company that he's still learning the trade of marketing and he might be too afraid to make such a quick move.

Now, hopefully the good news...
I am going to write to Penon Audio and see if they can somehow convince the BFB company to sell their products through them. So, fingers crossed! I hope they can communicate and work something out with each other after my letter so that they can get the BFB LARK and BFB AMAZING on the road!

I'll keep you and everyone else that's interested updated on the news from both *Penon Audio* and *BFB* talks!

NOTE: For those not willing to wait, you can always get them through Taobao globally by either a Chinese agent or get a Chinese friend to order them for you.

*Reviews for the BFB Lark:* If you want to see the many positive Chinese reviews for the LARK, please check out the link below…
*PARTNER: *NEXT DOOR LAO WANG DIGITAL STORE
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.61f32e8dfMo4x9&id=630361708941&_u=7206rtltraf0ef

*OFFICIAL: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-23641726725.2.66b7780494ymWW


-Clear



trumpethead said:


> Thanks Clear, appreciate your efforts!


@trumpethead,

Well, so far I haven't received any response from Penon Audio, though they may still be in talks with Bamboo Forest Bird company. I hope they can come to a conclusion and sell them through Penon Audio, but it's out of my hands now. The sound quality, especially the BFB LARKS are mind-boggling to me. I never heard such sub-bass with deep excursion come from any 6mm in my experience with micro DD's. Even though I have many more expensive and budget worthy IEM's to my library, it's ridiculous how I end up giving the BFB LARK more play time because of their awesome and very easy to listen to coherent and natural sounding signature. Nothing in its unique sound is offensive and it's the only one that sounds like a hybrid, but without any internal hybrid-like units inside. It's like hearing EST drivers inside, and this is all coming out of 6mm micro DD's. Personally, it is just outstanding in my honest and personal experience. The graph IMHO says it all...


Further more, if I get any email from Penon Audio, I'll give you a heads up and also those that are interested in the BFB LARKS as well.

-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 21, 2021)

I ordered the CCA EST but have no idea what it's called lol Can someone remind me the official name? Though honestly, i'll probably just keep calling it the CCA EST?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

IEMS_* : Ultimate Ears TF10 *--* Sennheiser IE800 *_-- *Geek Wold GK10 (RED) *--* Sennheiser IE100 Pro* -- *DUNU EST 112 *-- *NiceHCK NX7 Mk III* -- *KZ DQ6* -- *SFR MT300* --* Monster Miles Davis Trumpets *-- _*KEF M200 *--_* Sony XBA300 *-_-_* UE900s (balanced) *-- *JVC FW08 *-- *CCA CST*-- *Shouer Tape Pro* --* Sennheiser IE40 pro *– *Hifiman RE 00* -_-_* UE 700 *--* CCA C12 (balanced) *--* Moondrop KXXS.*

Cans :* Status Audio CB-1. Altec Lansing MZX656.*

I own all of these and some...just ran out of space for incoming, so I pruned the list, but I comment and review only that gear I have touched, held up to my ears, and played through one of the DAPs in my collection. I will not comment on anything NOT on my list, as that's a cardinal sin of audio IMHO, but if you see something on my list and are curious, and would like a comparison, please feel free to ask, and i'll take the time. Also, I've had a ton of other gear that's been sold. I think i'll make a list you can find in my inventory page, in case you'd like further comparisons? Be well and upward and onward with discoveries!


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I ordered the CCA EST but have no idea what it's called lol Can someone remind me the official name? Though honestly, i'll probably just keep calling it the CCA EST?


CCA NRA?




The new KZ/CCA Driver, Triple magnetic Dynamic Driver and "_Electrostatic_" Driver which apparently its a Magnetostat driver?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> CCA NRA?
> 
> 
> The new KZ/CCA Driver, Triple magnetic Dynamic Driver and "_Electrostatic_" Driver which apparently its a Magnetostat driver?


Thank you! CCA NRA. That's it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

1clearhead said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...
> 
> ...


The chart looks nice and considering the numbers of taobao reviews, pretty sure that’s a good new discovery for international market. Hope penon could convince the BFB and establish the distribution channel!

I looked at taobao and first thing they asked is account id which requires mainland China’s phone number. Surely there would be some backdoors but nah, too “Mafan”, hope we could purchase the IEM by ideally 2 clicks.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I ordered the CCA EST but have no idea what it's called lol Can someone remind me the official name? Though honestly, i'll probably just keep calling it the CCA EST?


It’s called NRA, sounds like Natuonal Rifle Association lol


----------



## 14christ

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s called NRA, sounds like Natuonal Rifle Association lol


That's exactly what I was thinking too. 😂


----------



## earmonger

Dsnuts said:


> I saw that graph you did on that set you got. That was most definitely a defective unit.
> 
> I am actually eager to see what they can do with their follow up the GK100 I hope they can tune them better. Was hoping they would stick to BAs vs using Piezos. Can't say I am a fan of Piezos.


Frankly I would like to see the graph of Dsnuts' GK10 generated from Precogvision's equipment.  It would be an apples-to-apples measurement and then we would know if the dispute is about QC or tuning.  

Heck, Dsnuts could audition Precog's set too; it's not like Precog is going to miss it.  No one has to write another full review--just show the graph and leave some impressions. Think of it as a GK10 tour.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

His version was a borrowed set and they ended up damaging the driver with a poke in the vent. That was the end of that.

My set sound like what I am seeing here.


----------



## earmonger

I'm just saying that we deal with two things here on Head-Fi: physical objects and sensory perceptions.  

A measurement, compared to other items measured on the same rig,  can tell us about the physical object. Maybe every piece of measurement equipment has its own quirks but even those biases will be consistent across its own data. 

If the physical objects are manufactured with consistent QC, then Head-Fi readers can posit that different units behave the same way. BUT if the QC is iffy,  measurements will vary. A budget Chi-FI unit like the GK10 might well have shall we say variable QC.

If we know that the physical objects are generating the same measurements, we as readers can compare different observers' sensory perceptions. This is just like music critics or film critics or book critics; do we trust their taste, hate their taste, wonder What is in their minds?

Except for a tour, it is unfortunately rare that we can't compare the same exact physical object as measured by the same equipment, but perceived by different listeners. So send along that unit for the measurement. It's not a big investment.


----------



## audio123

PapaEmeritus said:


> lol, what?  What is the basis of this argument?
> 
> "All I care about is whether or not the reviewer is still able to maintain their objectivity, and thus their integrity, in their reviews."  You said it perfectly and better than I did.  Well said.


Personally, I will not trust impressions from those without higher end gears. Let's not derail the thread anymore. If there is any criticism, just PM the user. Happy listening everyone.


----------



## 1clearhead

AmericanSpirit said:


> The chart looks nice and considering the numbers of taobao reviews, pretty sure that’s a good new discovery for international market. Hope penon could convince the BFB and establish the distribution channel!
> 
> I looked at taobao and first thing they asked is account id which requires mainland China’s phone number. Surely there would be some backdoors but nah, too “Mafan”, hope we could purchase the IEM by ideally 2 clicks.


Yea, I hope Penon Audio gets in touch with them and kind of come up with some type of solution, since the new company hasn't ventured into overseas marketing yet. I tried to convince BFB's Chinese translator, but it seems they're being overly careful since they are freshly new. So, they want to play it safe and at least let a year, or two go by. Only time will tell.

...Right now, their partner store just past 4,000 sold BFB LARK's in sales. Crazy!

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your efforts. More CHIFI brands coming to the west is a good thing for us consumers.

Though I have a feeling some of these smaller CHIFI company are more comfortable selling iems inside china rather than the west.

For one, the local domestic chinese market may prefer a different tuning than the west (in general). Like "female poison" boosted upper mids/treble is more popular domestically it seems, westerners may find it fatiguing and shouty.

Anyway the local chinese market is a potential pool of one billion or so population. I am not sure if we even have a hundred thousand rabid western fans outside china who crave for CHIFI. So from a business perspective the local domestic market share is definitely bigger and the companies will concentrate their efforts there.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your efforts. More CHIFI brands coming to the west is a good thing for us consumers.
> 
> Though I have a feeling some of these smaller CHIFI company are more comfortable selling iems inside china rather than the west.
> 
> ...


But, that's what so crazy about these, they have incredible sub-bass rumble, MID's are so realistic (male and female alike), and the details are so inline on sounding like my SR MT300's with plenty of micro-details. I personally like the ambient and upper-range and details more than my A7's because timbre gets through in a more transparent and natural manner. Not like many micro DD's that can sound metallic in the upper-range, you'll get zero metallic-like sound here -Zero, zip, zilch, nada!

-Clear


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 22, 2021)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2689516551348957/?refid=18&__tn__=-R interesting. CCZ Plumе seems to have fallen on her face in the mud.
better not open it your headphones !!!


----------



## nymz

7hz Timeless graph


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 22, 2021)

7hz Timeless . I really like the schedule. And the big speaker is cute. Has anyone listened to this?
the reviews i99 are not overly impressive. But maybe 7hz Timeless is different?
_________________


----------



## r31ya (Aug 22, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2689516551348957/?refid=18&__tn__=-R interesting. CCZ Plumе seems to have fallen on her face in the mud.
> better not open it !!!


Tuning matters, and so far the review seems pretty decent. 
Surely it affects technicality but if i recalled right, Campfire also use bellsings?
But yeah, they outright lied.


----------



## ChrisOc (Aug 22, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2689516551348957/?refid=18&__tn__=-R interesting. CCZ Plumе seems to have fallen on her face in the mud.
> better not open it !!!



With respect, what this article says in essence is: CCZ's "custom" or "exclusive" drivers are in fact Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them. News?

We have not verified what they say for ourselves but for the purposes of this discussion, let us assume they are correct, CCZ used Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them.

"Custom", I have not checked the dictionary definition but my understanding of the word, "custom" is "made to order".

 "Exclusive", again, I have not checked the dictionary definition, but my understanding of the word, "exclusive" is, "to the exclusion of others" or put another way, "solely for.....", usually the proprietor (depending on how the contract is drafted).

As far as I am aware, most manufacturers buy in, some, if not all, components and they put them together, and *tune* them, in the case of earphones. CCZ claims the drivers they use are custom made. Unless what is being alleged is that, CCZ went to buy Bellsing drivers and etched CCZ on them, which in itself is stupid and unlikely waste of time, the likelihood is that they paid Bellsing to produce inexpensive drivers for them. Here we remember, the allegation that Campfire Audio did the same, the difference is that, it is alleged that CA stated that those Bellsing drivers were Knowles drivers. Remember, no one knew,  in fact no one complained, or cared, about the quality of the drivers, until the allegation of "passing off" was made by Knowles.

This is a storm in a tea cup. Jack says he had drivers made solely for his use! Great!

My interpretation: Big news! When we opened up Jack's earphones, we found.....wait for it....that Jack had drivers made by Bellsing!

How about if these were made by Bellsing solely for CCZ? Sorry, I cannot see the newsworthy story in the article. As far as I am aware, CCZ has not made any false claim(s).

What matters is how the earphones sound. It may matter to label junkies but not if judgement is made on the end product rather than the fairy dust around manufacturers of the various components.

It reminds me of a friend saying his new purchase was better than mine. We went through the features and performance, and we agreed, reluctantly on his part, that by those measures, my purchase was better than his. My ever competitive friend said, "But mine cost more"! Wow!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I have high hopes for the NRA. After the kind of tuning sorcery KZ came up with for the DQ6, which is simply brilliant for three extremely cheap dynamic drivers, then I'm sure that CCA can come up with something decidedly better than the Shouer Tape Pro or MT300 if they tune it similar to the DQ6, and mature the sound more with the EST, and give it more depth and imaging form, which is what the DQ6 is missing in my opinion.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> With respect, what this article says in essence is: CCZ's "custom" or "exclusive" drivers are in fact Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them. News?
> 
> We have not verified what they say for ourselves but for the purposes of this discussion, let us assume they are correct, CCZ used Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. Had they said they created CUSTOM PROPRIETARY BA's, then this would make them liars and a shady business, but they said "custom" and "exclusive", and they simply had Bellsing make a custom/exclusive BA for them to tune to their liking. Now if it turns out that internally they are the same BA's as every other Bellsing, then we're walking a thin line, but since that's very unlikely to be proven or expensive to prove, then you'll likely have to go with the word of the vendor as well as the performance of the units. If they sound good, then they sound good.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 22, 2021)

The NF NM2+ is an IEM I want to recommend highly as it has terrific treble extension which is extremely rare for IEMs at that price. Exposure to higher end gears allows me to appreciate the NM2+ even more. Technically capable.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 22, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> Sorry, I cannot see the newsworthy story in the article.


How to say. Knowledge of marketing moves is already useful. It can also be helpful to know what various terms mean, such as "exclusive BA". I find it difficult to discuss your dispute with a friend, but I prefer know the ingredients in the product I buy. And if it's a cheap BA that sounds expensive (or almost), then so be it, but I want to know about it.
Also, I wonder what will answer (or will NOT answer) CCZ. This can also be cognitive, I think.
...
But not worth your attention? No questions asked - don't mind.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 22, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> How to say. Knowledge of marketing moves is already useful. It can also be helpful to know what various terms mean, such as "exclusive BA". I find it difficult to discuss your dispute with a friend, but I prefer know the ingredients in the product I buy. And if it's a cheap BA that sounds expensive (or almost), then so be it, but I want to know about it.
> Also, I wonder what will answer (or will NOT answer) CCZ. This can also be cognitive, I think.
> ...
> But not worth your attention? No questions asked - don't mind.


I definitely agree with you. You get what you pay most of the time. Can't possibly expect an entry level IEM to have expensive drivers.


----------



## r31ya

audio123 said:


> I definitely agree with you. You get what you pay most of the time. Can't possibly expect an entry level IEM to have expensive drivers.


On the opposite side of the coin, 
At one point there is TWS with 2 Knowles BA drivers on super entry level pricing (around KZ DQ6 pricing).
Apparently the tuning is so crap, the mid-fi drivers can't save the resulting SQ.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 22, 2021)

audio123 said:


> I definitely agree with you. You get what you pay most of the time. Can't possibly expect an entry level IEM to have expensive drivers.



Actually there are cheap CHIFI such as the TRN TA1 ($29), Audiosense T180 Pro ($41), KBEAR Neon ($49) and a banned brand starting with S (model number ending in 9) ($23) that purportedly use Knowles drivers. As for whether it is a true Knowles driver, and whether it is implemented well, that's another story though. But I think for the KBEAR Neon, the Knowles driver should be legit, as the shell is transparent and one can see inside to see the Knowles serial number on the BA (I think it uses the Knowles ED 29689, which is also supposed to be used in the Etymotic ER4 series.)

The bigger irony though, is that there are some TOTL/SummitFI brands that sneakily use Bellsing drivers, but still charge top dollar: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

Cough cough, like Campfire, CTM, Jerry Harvey.

So perhaps at the end of the day, the driver brand might be less important than the tuning and implementation. After all, the Campfire audio engineers fitted a Bellsing BA for their Solaris model and a lot of folks enjoy it.

(The ethical issue of Bellsing allegedly copying Knowles drivers and infringing on patents is another issue though).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 22, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2689516551348957/?refid=18&__tn__=-R interesting. CCZ Plumе seems to have fallen on her face in the mud.
> better not open it your headphones !!!


Well, most of Custom BA without mentioning brand are those of Bellsing’s to my understanding, not a big surprise.

And Companies like Campfire Audio /JH Audio also uses Bellsing for their product, it’s the tuning that could make a difference.

 Taking example of TRI’s Starsea, the Tri-HI-A custom BA supertweeter sound not very different from Knowles TWFK/SWFK, I’m not sure whether it’s Knowles/Bellsing, but if it’s knowles, I bet they could just phrase it as “Knowles Custom BA” on the ad phrase.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 22, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> With respect, what this article says in essence is: CCZ's "custom" or "exclusive" drivers are in fact Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them. News?
> 
> We have not verified what they say for ourselves but for the purposes of this discussion, let us assume they are correct, CCZ used Bellsing drivers with CCZ etched on them.
> 
> ...


Just noticed your comment after posting mine and well explained!

“But mine cost more!”
Great analytics!
And for the sage of who loves expensive stuff, I have a great recommendation! Summer sale is going on !! Also you get lifetime 50% discount on TRN official store 🤔😍

US $14,500.00  42％ Off | TRN Pure Gold Collector's Edition 6BA+1DD Hybrid Metal In Ear Earphone IEM HIFI DJ Monitor Running Earphone Earplug Headset
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mO4Ysdt


----------



## tkddans

So I want to splurge on the Tanchjim Prism ($600), since I enjoyed the Oxygen ($270) so much. But which one do I get on Ali express?



What’s with this app and giving 10 listings or more? How the heck do I know which to get? It comes off as sketchy, like some links are not legitimate or fakes or who knows.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tkddans said:


> So I want to splurge on the Tanchjim Prism ($600), since I enjoyed the Oxygen ($270) so much. But which one do I get on Ali express?
> 
> What’s with this app and giving 10 listings or more? How the heck do I know which to get? It comes off as sketchy, like some links are not legitimate or fakes or who knows.


Those are all the different stores that are selling it. I would get it from an official store, which I believe for Tanchjim is Shenzhenaudio.


----------



## baskingshark

tkddans said:


> So I want to splurge on the Tanchjim Prism ($600), since I enjoyed the Oxygen ($270) so much. But which one do I get on Ali express?
> 
> What’s with this app and giving 10 listings or more? How the heck do I know which to get? It comes off as sketchy, like some links are not legitimate or fakes or who knows.



The Tanchjim Prism costs a pretty penny (actually it costs perhaps one kidney), so best to buy from a seller that has at least > 97% positive ratings, and not some fly by night new shop that has zero reviews or was only recently conceived. You can click each link and see the store name and the rating %, and how old the shop is.

Also, pay by credit card just in case you need to file a dispute/charge back for undelivered/defective products, which happened in around 10% of my Aliexpress purchases. Since covid hit, logistics from China has been pretty hit or miss.


----------



## tkddans

Thanks guys. I just realized it too as I was scrolling through the descriptions.

I ordered from Shenzhen audio (first listing).
They are indeed expensive, so I hope I can return them if I don’t like them. The page does say there are free returns. Anyone do returns with Ali Express before?


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 22, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> And for the sage of who loves expensive stuff, I have a great recommendation!


and for those who love cheap - MT1.  
  But do you understand that this is not about that?
It was about the fact that cheap quality is a fairy tale for those who want to believe. And you can say as much as you like that it is "almost as good as" and "but ten times cheaper", but when you want to buy something good you buy Anole VX оr *MEST MkII*, not CCZ with their promises of flagship quality for almost modest money.
So don't tell the whole truth, buddy. 

We have an old anecdote.
A business man comes to the Chinese, saw a sample and says:
- Make me sneakers, these, $ 300 each.
- Fine. Let's do it.
Bizmesman thought, and asks:
- And over 30?
- No problem.
- - And for three dollars ??? ???
- As you say. You are a customer.
He placed an order. Comes to pick up. Looks - sneakers are exactly the same, but made of paper.
- How so? - shouts.
- What you ordered. Three hundred of leather. And for 3 - from paper. Everything for the price ...
But here we are talking about the fact that CCZ seems to be trying to sell sneakers for $ 30, at a price of $ 300. And this is just one anecdote.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 22, 2021)

Th


Vladimir 198 said:


> and for those who love cheap - MT1.
> But do you understand that this is not about that?
> It was about the fact that cheap quality is an invention. And you can say as much as you like that it is "almost as good as" and "but ten times cheaper", but when you want to buy something good you buy Anole VX, not CCZ with their promises of flagship quality for almost modest money.
> So don't tell the whole truth, buddy.


They didn’t claim they use Knowles/Sonion , so there’s nothing wrong with it.
I wouldn’t be surprised if legendary Blessing2 uses Bellsing’s custom midrange drivers in it and being sold as $330, or Variations uses same driver and being sold as $530. Which actually hits not very far from Anole VX (96/100) vs Variations (91/100).

Oh and let me add one thing, Anole VX is not a all mighty god slayer, the bass is still BA timbre, treble tweeter is extremely resolving but if I was asked if it’s natural sounding, I’d say no. VX is mostly about resolution x separations which, to micro-based detail lovers, is an endgame. Also qdc is not disclosing what manufacturer they are using, it’s just saying qdc custom BA, who knows if it’s Bellsing or Knowles.

MEST MKII got upper hand in overall natural sounding presentation with a great sense of imaging. But when it comes to natural sounding one, Softears RSV is the best. Which maybe using Bellsing drivers as it’s the same series of Softears-D-MID from Blessing2 / Dusk / S8 / Variations.

Bellsing is a very potent company, as their engineering are basically Knowles inherited, so considering the speed of pearl delta’s technology advancement, I wouldn’t be surprised they eventually would be making better quality product than their ancestor.  KZ/TRN are still making bad reputation for Bellsing drivers, but if you ever got a chance to audition recent developments, you may notice even KZ started to get a sense of tuning (not perfectly tuned but going better, less KZ-spikes).  I can see in 5 years Bellsing will be regarded as as potent as Knowles / Sonion, and being called Big 3 of the sound reproduction device OEM behemoth.


----------



## baskingshark

tkddans said:


> Thanks guys. I just realized it too as I was scrolling through the descriptions.
> 
> I ordered from Shenzhen audio (first listing).
> They are indeed expensive, so I hope I can return them if I don’t like them. The page does say there are free returns. Anyone do returns with Ali Express before?



TBH, I have not seen a shop on Aliexpress offering free returns if one doesn't like the sound. Aliexpress is not like Amazon.

In fact returning stuff to China (via Aliexpress) is a mega pain. Firstly, the seller makes you run thru lots of hoops to just to let you claim a returns policy. Like they will ask for videos/photos of the defect etc. And assuming that they do accept the returns, sending stuff back to China is not cheap, it may cost the same as a budget IEM (not the Prism in this case), and sometimes things get lost in transit.


----------



## tkddans

baskingshark said:


> TBH, I have not seen a shop on Aliexpress offering free returns if one doesn't like the sound. Aliexpress is not like Amazon.
> 
> In fact returning stuff to China (via Aliexpress) is a mega pain. Firstly, the seller makes you run thru lots of hoops to just to let you claim a returns policy. Like they will ask for videos/photos of the defect etc. And assuming that they do accept the returns, sending stuff back to China is not cheap, it may cost the same as a budget IEM (not the Prism in this case), and sometimes things get lost in transit.


Well crap


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> Firstly, the seller makes you run thru lots of hoops to just to let you claim a returns policy. Like they will ask for videos/photos of the defect etc.


If the seller is trying to waste time in your dispute window by making you jump through hoops and making silly demands or ridiculous offers, you stop playing nice and take it up to AliExpress by opening a dispute. The moment you see the seller playing silly buggers and acting dishonestly, open a dispute and work with AE, not the seller. That is, of course, assuming that you have a legitimate reason for a dispute. Not liking how the IEM sounds is not a legitimate reason for disputing, like you said.


----------



## Vladimir 198

tkddans said:


> The page does say there are free returns. Anyone do returns with Ali Express before?


Heard reviews about this. It kind of works. But if you don't abuse. That is, do not use the right of return over and over again. And the procedure is not too simple. But this has nothing to do with Ali's usual return. And if there is such an inscription on the purchase page, people have already done it. But I don't know the details of the procedure.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 22, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> TBH, I have not seen a shop on Aliexpress offering free returns if one doesn't like the sound. Aliexpress is not like Amazon.
> 
> In fact returning stuff to China (via Aliexpress) is a mega pain. Firstly, the seller makes you run thru lots of hoops to just to let you claim a returns policy. Like they will ask for videos/photos of the defect etc. And assuming that they do accept the returns, sending stuff back to China is not cheap, it may cost the same as a budget IEM (not the Prism in this case), and sometimes things get lost in transit.


Yea when I buy from Aliexpress, I’m basically calling it done. my ordinary max purchase for AE is $200, unless it’s AE exclusive, like GS Audio’s products.
Thankfully, I haven’t got missing packages or damaged delivery from AE up until becoming a Diamond member of AE, so the delivery channel is pretty trustworthy(disregarding the shipping time)

But still, buying expensive IEMs on AE is simply not very worry-free experience.
For Amazon most of the case we just hit “return”, ask UPS to come pick up, or bring it to nearby UPS/drop off locations with the QR codes issued.  Driving 3minutes, scan 30seconds.  Small errands to daily groceries.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 22, 2021)

What's wrong with selling $30 product for $300 ?
Doesn't matter what are materials used,
it does adds up with labour, marketing, etc,

in the end is all about sounds,
if it sounds good,
gladly to pay the asking price,


----------



## jsmiller58

Strifeff7 said:


> What's wrong with selling $30 product for $300 ?
> Doesn't matter what are materials used,
> it does adds up with labour, marketing, etc,
> 
> ...


Two schools of thought - you should only pay what it costs, or you should pay for the value it delivers.  

I agree with you, if it sounds good I will pay for the value it brings to me - if we value something at $300 even if it only costs $30 to make, we’ll all the better because it is incentive to continue making good stuff!  If it costs $300 to make but consumers only value it at $30, well that will suck and will teach a lesson as well…


----------



## AlexCBSN

anyone else going for the drop jvc ha fwx1? I think it will be one of those pairs that will become an instant legend.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Strifeff7 said:


> What's wrong with selling $30 product for $300 ?


This is sophistry. Really. Let's buy gilded items at the price of gold. Shines just the same, why do you need to know what's inside? This is the first comparison that comes to mind.
Although I see the only question in how this thing is sold. If the seller calls the item gold, it is fraudulent. If he tells the truth and sells it at a price like gold, then he’s done well. Do you see the difference?


----------



## InvisibleInk

AlexCBSN said:


> anyone else going for the drop jvc ha fwx1? I think it will be one of those pairs that will become an instant legend.


If you like wooden IEMs (and who doesn't, right?), then this is a direction worth following.


----------



## Dsnuts

This one took a while to write as there is so much to this one. NF audios new NE4 in the end is actually substantial if not groundbreaking and they are charging 
accordingly for them. I have a feeling we will start to see more of this type of tech to change up the sonics as these actually do more than just change a few aspects of the tuning your getting 3 different earphones. Your weekend reader about the NE4. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ne4.25376/reviews


----------



## 14christ

Dsnuts said:


> This one took a while to write as there is so much to this one. NF audios new NE4 in the end is actually substantial if not groundbreaking and they are charging
> accordingly for them. I have a feeling we will start to see more of this type of tech to change up the sonics as these actually do more than just change a few aspects of the tuning your getting 3 different earphones. Your weekend reader about the NE4. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ne4.25376/reviews


First thing I think of is higher potential of failure due to more moving parts. Interesting idea but I doubt this will carry over into the industry as a whole. Thanks for sharing. 👍


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

Well for one if your the type to have all thumbs. Or have sausage fingers. No way your gonna be happy putting in and the taking out the plates. I think if they somehow made a pressurized clip in plate that clips securely in vs using screws that would have been a slick way to do this. I almost lost the tiny screws several times and the tool itself actually doing the photo session for these.

What I am not happy about is how they can charge this much and use sub par accessories. We are talking 2 types of silicones for 3 completely different tunings. That is a fail and then they throw in a standard cable that does nothing for the sound. Not to mention its carry case has no pockets or liners inside it so you can't even carry the plates in there. I had to use another pouch from another earphone to carry the extra tools and plates. That is a fail.

The sound is what is very good about it. In fact. These have to be the best sounding 4 BA earphone I have ever heard. These approach the CA andromedas in sound and ability easily. Doing that with one less BA is quite the accomplishment. Their POP faceplate is pretty cool. 10dbs of bass boost with no bass issues or much bloat at all. Thats the real magic on these. It has a legit sub bass rumble too which was quite a surprise.  But the elephant in the room is that they cost so much.

I think once NF audio realizes the price is a bit much I can see them lowering the price to something a bit more reasonable but we will have to see. Their tuning plates is no gimmick it works better than anything I have ever used for changing up the sonics and for that I suppose these guys are charging what they think the value on them should be. And I have heard they will be bringing out more plates. It is a tough one to gauge as on one hand it is substantial but is only using 4BAs.

I am gonna predict that they will have to bring down the RP on this one to even get a sniff though. We will see.


----------



## 14christ

Dsnuts said:


> Well for one if your the type to have all thumbs. Or have sausage fingers. No way your gonna be happy putting in and the taking out the plates. I think if they somehow made a pressurized clip in plate that clips securely in vs using screws that would have been a slick way to do this. I almost lost the tiny screws several times and the tool itself actually doing the photo session for these.
> 
> What I am not happy about is how they can charge this much and use sub par accessories. We are talking 2 types of silicones for 3 completely different tunings. That is a fail and then they throw in a standard cable that does nothing for the sound. Not to mention its carry case has no pockets or liners inside it so you can't even carry the plates in there. I had to use another pouch from another earphone to carry the extra tools and plates. That is a fail.
> 
> ...


I have a simple modification that might work. Magnetic plates. Then again the plates would need a pretty strong magnetic force to stay in place and that might introduce issues in the electronics. I'm sure there is a way to do it magnetically though.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> Well for one if your the type to have all thumbs. Or have sausage fingers. No way your gonna be happy putting in and the taking out the plates. I think if they somehow made a pressurized clip in plate that clips securely in vs using screws that would have been a slick way to do this. I almost lost the tiny screws several times and the tool itself actually doing the photo session for these.
> 
> What I am not happy about is how they can charge this much and use sub par accessories. We are talking 2 types of silicones for 3 completely different tunings. That is a fail and then they throw in a standard cable that does nothing for the sound. Not to mention its carry case has no pockets or liners inside it so you can't even carry the plates in there. I had to use another pouch from another earphone to carry the extra tools and plates. That is a fail.
> 
> ...


I think that's a very fair assessment. Cool tech, shocking performance, small issues to work out and a price that is, at best, prohibitive. I would expect their next iteration to be a little cheaper, but we will have to see if they want to keep trying if these don't sell to their expectations.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

Well they can make a dozen new face plates each with a different tuning. But none of that will matter if folks don't buy their base unit. That's the issue. If I was them I would lower the price to around $500 and that would be a good price based on performance and what your getting but as they are I can smell a cash grab for new tech and that's what it comes down to.

Again if these came out a few years ago. It would have probably sold in droves but as they are now when EST tribrids exists at even cheaper prices. Don't know.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...
> 
> ...



@Clearhead Thanks again, I have been following your recs since I came on board and they have always been exactly what you say they are! That's why my interest is so high on these... Wish I had a "friend in China" that could pick me up a set...jk...I think...lmao!!! Hopefully they will see the wisdom of selling outside of China and  Penon would be a wise place to make that happen if they can work it out.... Meanwhile I must be content to listen to them vicariously through you!!


----------



## trumpethead

Dsnuts said:


> His version was a borrowed set and they ended up damaging the driver with a poke in the vent. That was the end of that.
> 
> My set sound like what I am seeing here.




I'm relatively new to analyzing graphs but I would say that my set sounds like your above graph...pretty much


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Th
> 
> They didn’t claim they use Knowles/Sonion , so there’s nothing wrong with it.
> I wouldn’t be surprised if legendary Blessing2 uses Bellsing’s custom midrange drivers in it and being sold as $330, or Variations uses same driver and being sold as $530. Which actually hits not very far from Anole VX (96/100) vs Variations (91/100).
> ...


Totally agree with you. Now, will KZ/CCA get the tuning of a EST correct right out the box?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

To the fellow who posted about returning his IEM on Ali if he doesn't like the sound, well, let's get real with you for a moment...they don't operate that way. This isn't Amazon. you'll need to prove they are DEFECTIVE to get a return. "I just don't like how they sound" is not an excuse they will accept. When I buy from Ali, and I don't like the sound, then my choices are 1) sell at a loss 2) keep them and toss them in the wooden box. 90% of the time I just sell at a loss, since most of them get sold. The Prism will be yours to keep or sell if you go through with the purchase, so unless it arrives legitimately defective, you won't be getting your money back on it, so I hope you do enjoy how they sound? For that price, that's a huge leap of faith. Good luck! Truly! It happened to me with the Mofasest Trio, and at $600.00, what a flop in my eyes.


----------



## chinmie

Dsnuts said:


> The sound is what is very good about it. In fact. These have to be the best sounding 4 BA earphone I have ever heard.


how does it compare to the Sony M9?


----------



## FSTOP

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I hope Penon Audio gets in touch with them and kind of come up with some type of solution, since the new company hasn't ventured into overseas marketing yet. I tried to convince BFB's Chinese translator, but it seems they're being overly careful since they are freshly new. So, they want to play it safe and at least let a year, or two go by. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...Right now, their partner store just past 4,000 sold BFB LARK's in sales. Crazy!
> 
> I was definitely interested from your descriptions, and thought Lark might be a great option for my wife (with tiny ears). Hopefully some day someone will sell them outside China. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Totally agree with you. Now, will KZ/CCA get the tuning of a EST correct right out the box?


They don’t even have an EST model. CCA just came out magnetostatic one, NRA, not sure about tuning. The Bellsing EST might take a while.


----------



## mndless

I am curious to see if Bellsing is actually planning to take on the challenge of electret drivers. Because of how ludicrously thin the membrane needs to be, there will probably be a lot of losses during manufacturing. It would certainly be a nice thing for us if they did go for it, since it would create competition and lower the price floor for those drivers and open up the possibility of entry-level IEMs with electret drivers. They'll probably be peaky as hell until the manufacturers figure out how to tune them, but it'll be exciting all the same.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

chinmie said:


> how does it compare to the Sony M9?


I have only heard the M9 one time at Rocky Mountain Can Jam in 2018 before they released it. If I recall the M9 will have a smoother tone the NE4 reference tuning will be similar in balancing to the M9 with less bass emphasis.  M9 will have more treble sparkle and extension with a better bass performance to the NE4 reference tuning.  NE4 might have the leg up in clarity for the mids vs the M9. The Pop plate tuning is where the bass will have a similar impact and emphasis of the M9 even though it has a big boost in the region. I can't recall just how much mids performance will differ as it was such a long time ago I heard them.  I don't know if the NE4 will be at the M9 level in sound performance but it will put up a good fight for using 4 BAs. I bet you it might win at stage though. It is one of the widest staged earphones I have ever heard for any earphone.

Again its sound performs more like a side grade to the Andromeda variants. I was gonna do an AndromedaS vs the NE4 comparison at the end of that review but it ended up being something like 7 pages since there was so much to cover for the NE4. I still might do it. we will see.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Very interesting: why brand "s..." (I know what brand) banned?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> Well they can make a dozen new face plates each with a different tuning. But none of that will matter if folks don't buy their base unit. That's the issue. If I was them I would lower the price to around $500 and that would be a good price based on performance and what your getting but as they are I can smell a cash grab for new tech and that's what it comes down to.
> 
> Again if these came out a few years ago. It would have probably sold in droves but as they are now when EST tribrids exists at even cheaper prices. Don't know.


Yeah hard to swing the versatility justification for $750 when the LZ A7 is now approaching $200 on sale.


----------



## baskingshark

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Very interesting: why brand "s..." (I know what brand) banned?




Check out this post by guru Slater on the reasons for the banned brands and shops:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Yeah hard to swing the versatility justification for $750 when the LZ A7 is now approaching $200 on sale.


True but these plates are not minor tweaks like the A7. Each plate is a different sound altogether. Each one is very distinct in what they do. The major difference between something like the A7 and the NE4 is that the NE4 goes from flat to a moderate boost to a stout 15dbs of bass performance and with the corresponding mids and treble to go with that tuning. Up till now I have never seen the same earphone be that drastic with the bass and sound correct at the same time.

I remember the first real switch earphone I heard at can jam the InEar Prophile 8. Great sounding 8 BA iem with two switches. Bass and treble. Bass boost was pretty stout and so was the treble. But I distinctly remember the bass boost sounding a bit burly and not so tight. The BAs inEARs was using was higher end BAs as well but the way they was boosting the bass sounded like boosted bass and not really natural sounding. Treble sounded a bit grainy too and the mids became a part of the back ground for a distinctive V shaped sound signature.

The NE4 is different. The Pop plate has very good mids and excellent treble to go with that big bass boost that has complete control something I can't say I have ever heard a mild boosted nozzle filter ever doing. In fact the A7 bass is pretty much the same no matter what filter one uses. IF you think about it as much upper mids and treble you can change it is the bass end that dictates what type of sound it will be. NF audio managed to figure out the one thing others have not touched.  How to boost up to 15dbs of bass without getting distortion and making it sound correct. This isn't any 2dbs of boost we are talking about from Tansio Mirai switches either.

To be honest I never thought BAs was capable of so much boost without sounding off. That in of itself is something.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

What I’m waiting for is the day when you can set your own FR via companion app.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 22, 2021)

NF audio did a good job with it. That price however.
Going from this


To this


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Исходя из этого


You are clearly delighted. And I have a question - why?
You won't change plates from one music track to the next - it's too complicated for that. Your preferences don't change so quickly that you change plates regularly, or even change them altogether.
This is just an interesting engineering solution, too expensive and too cumbersome to use in operation. IMHO - no prospects.
The switches that some headphones have are slightly customizable and allow you to buy headphones with the setting you want and then make that setting even better for you. The NE4 variant gives the impression that you are buying one pair of headphones for four different people. And you will wear them by setting a usage schedule and changing the crossover plates. Funny.
Anyone who says that you buy 4 pairs of headphones, I will answer that this is not so. You buy one pair that suits you, and 3 pairs of non-earbuds, but for the price - like earbuds that will uselessly lie in the box. If you are basshead, a headphone with a cold sound is useless to you, and vice versa. Moreover, you pay almost like four, well, let three - with similar drivers. Someone likes to buy useless things that they know they won't use? There are some, but this is a narrow market. Even collectors prefer to collect items that are usable.
You are looking for benefits where none at all. This device is only suitable for those who do not know at all what sound they like. But then, what prevents to buy three or four pairs of different sounds (for the same money!), And then sell unnecessary ones.
I am surprised at the desire to see the pluses, and the unwillingness to see the obvious.


----------



## mndless

Dobrescu George said:


> Woah, I actually had no idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope things at your job start going better for you. I know how much of a downer it can be to have a difficult work environment drag on you mentally. While it doesn't help when you're reading them, it is safe to ignore the negative feedback in youtube comments. People use the anonymity of the internet to vent their frustrations on people, even when it's incredibly unfair to do so.


----------



## mndless

H T T said:


> I don't want "objectivity"as a primary component in reviews as that is not what transducers are about. They are about character. Does anyone buy a Marshall stack over a Fender Bassman or a Strat over a Les Paul due to "objectivity"? I want a reviewer's personal experience with an IEM as a primary component of any review. fz charts are for the "objectivity" crowd.


Objectivity in the sense that they are willing to be honest about what they are hearing instead of misrepresenting the performance of a set to please the business that sent it to them or paid for the review. 

This hobby is full of subjectivity due to the inherent nature of how we perceive sound, coupled with the near limitless genres of music that exist. You are perfectly right to assert that there is only so far one can judge a set of headphones, earphones, or loudspeakers through objective means alone, but that is not to say that there is no value in the attempt. They can provide a useful guide for whether or not your interest is well-placed in a set or whether you would be better off looking elsewhere, since most people do not have the ability to demo every set that they might otherwise consider purchasing. However, at the end of the day, the only way to truly know if something suits your needs or expectations is to listen to it yourself.


----------



## Min2

Vladimir 198 said:


> Вы явно в восторге. И у меня вопрос - почему?
> Вы не будете менять пластинки с одного музыкального трека на другой - это слишком сложно. Ваши предпочтения не меняются так быстро, чтобы вы регулярно меняли тарелки или даже вообще их не меняли. Это просто интересное инженерное решение, слишком дорогое и громоздкое в эксплуатации. ИМХО - без перспектив.
> Тот, кто скажет, что вы покупаете 4 пары наушников, отвечу, что это не так. Вы покупаете одну, которая вам подходит, и 3 пары, которые точно будут бесполезно валяться в коробке. Если вы басхед, то наушники с холодным звуком вам ни к чему, и наоборот. Причем платишь почти как четыре, ну пусть три - с одинаковыми драйверами. Кому-то нравится покупать бесполезные вещи, которые, как им известно, не будут использоваться? Есть, но это узкий рынок. Даже коллекционеры предпочитают собирать предметы, которые можно использовать.
> Вы ищете преимущества там, где их нет вообще. Это устройство подходит только тем, кто не знает, какой звук им нравится. Но то, что мешает купить три-четыре пары разных звуков (за те же деньги!), А потом продать ненужные.
> Меня удивляет желание видеть плюсы и нежелание видеть очевидное.


Well, i strongly disagree. And it comes from someone who won't buy it. This product is niche and mostly for enthusiast. But its existence is not a bad thing, I just don't understand why someone would be opposed to it. For now it is overpriced, but later someone else might adapt the idea and make it affordable for people who just like to play around. The same goes to GK10, people for some reason are offended by this product, but it's 45$ (it's a lot for some countries), but because this exists, other companies pick up their game and might give us a better, cheaper and more innovative product.

If it wasn't for this iemvolution, people would have still paid for overpriced shures.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> NF audio did a good job with it. That price however.
> Going from this
> 
> To this


I'd be quite curious to see what could be done with a similar swappable crossover network design for a set of IEMs utilizing even more drivers, particularly more full-range drivers. There are quite a few that offer dramatically different sound signatures. I think Sonion has, like, three of them. One they claim sounds like it's amped off a tube amp, one they claim sounds like warm bookshelf speakers, and the other they describe as being a cool, analytical full-range. It would be neat to see what could be done by implementing these crossed over or bypassed in different configurations. It would lead to quite a bulky IEM, but man it would be cool to see where it could go.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

Min2 said:


> Well, i strongly disagree. And it comes from someone who won't buy it. This product is niche and mostly for enthusiast. But its existence is not a bad thing, I just don't understand why someone would be opposed to it.


I do not mind. You write about merits, and I point out that these merits are far-fetched.
Will they buy? There will be. Stranger things are also bought.
But criticism is not a ban. This is food for thought. Describe a real-life scenario where one person might need it. Except for "enthusiasts" who can collect incidents and shelve them.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

Min2 said:


> If it wasn't for this iemvolution, people would have still paid for overpriced shures.


there will be something else, I will say something else. This is where I see innovation for innovation's sake. Roll out the trial ball and see how the market reacts. I don't see a revolution here.

Who is against progress? Those who praise what they have done and are happy with everything, or those who are always dissatisfied with what they have and are looking for better solutions? I do not know.


----------



## Min2

Vladimir 198 said:


> I do not mind. You write about merits, and I point out that these merits are far-fetched.
> Will they buy? There will be. Stranger things are also bought.
> But criticism is not a ban. This is food for thought. Describe a real-life scenario where one person might need it. Except for "enthusiasts" who can collectand shelve them.


If you criticize the sound, quality or comfort it's good. But you criticize the idea of its existence. IRL people don't have to buy an expensive convertible sports car or many watches. But they do.
Same goes to people whos into mechanical keyboards, sff pcs. They pay for extra things and features most people would never even think of.
Some people are into audiophile hobby, because they are geeky of hardware. There's nothing wrong to collect things too. No way anyone sane would say audiophile hobby is  practical.


----------



## mndless

Min2 said:


> If you criticize the sound, quality or comfort it's good. But you criticize the idea of its existence. IRL people don't have to buy an expensive convertible sports car or many watches. But they do.
> Same goes to people whos into mechanical keyboards, sff pcs. They pay for extra things and features most people would never even think of.
> Some people are into audiophile hobby, because they are geeky of hardware. There's nothing wrong to collect things too. No way anyone sane would say audiophile hobby is  practical.


This is a very good way to explain it. I spent waay more than I needed to building what amounts to a server as a personal computer because having that kind of excessive hardware is what I wanted. Nobody really _needs_ a liquid cooled 20-core processor with hyperthreading in the same way that nobody _needs_ an IEM with a DD and 6BAs per side. But it's what I wanted and what makes me happy, so I spent money to acquire them. Same thing for these excessively over-engineered IEMs. Companies make them because they think people will buy them. And because these are usually their TOTL products, they function as a showcase of their skills as audio engineers and designers, so even if only a minimal number get sold, they still serve their function as halo products by drawing interest to the brand.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Min2 said:


> But you criticize the idea of its existence.


Nonsense and demagoguery. I criticize an engineering solution that is not practical (from my point of view).
Again. If you have a REAL SCENARIO OF USING this innovation, justifying the price, then I will listen with interest to you. And if you just "think something, and you suspect something" in relation to me personally, then leave it to yourself. OK?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 23, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> They don’t even have an EST model. CCA just came out magnetostatic one, NRA, not sure about tuning. The Bellsing EST might take a while.


Let's get real. All the EST's are technically magnetostatic/electret, but we've been calling them EST's since the TDK and Sonion "EST"'s, so no need to separate it now because it's CCA. It's an EST just like all the others, including the MT300 and Tape Pro. Plus they are billing it as such....


----------



## Vladimir 198

mndless said:


> Companies make them because they think people will buy them. And because these are usually their TOTL products, they function as a showcase of their skills as audio engineers and designers, so even if only a minimal number get sold, they still serve their function as halo products by drawing interest to the brand.


In this case, I'm not talking about the company, its purpose in the release of this product is quite clear to me. I'm talking about the interests of the buyer. If you buy something just to show loyalty and interest in the efforts of "engineers and designers" this is your choice. I have a slightly different attitude, I will vote with the dollar for a SUCCESSFUL decision. And I will not pay for failures, this is my choice.
I have the same right to scold as you praise, and vice versa. Only I back up my opinion with arguments, but they tell me not to criticize, because "they wanted the best" and "they tried", "someone will buy it anyway." This is nonsense, not a conversation.
I have not sued, and I do not demand reprisals, I am just discussing the product.


----------



## Min2 (Aug 25, 2021)

.


----------



## mndless

Vladimir 198 said:


> In this case, I'm not talking about the company, its purpose in the release of this product is quite clear to me. I'm talking about the interests of the buyer. If you buy something just to show loyalty and interest in the efforts of "engineers and designers" this is your choice. I have a slightly different attitude, I will vote with the dollar for a SUCCESSFUL decision. And I will not pay for failures, this is my choice.
> I have the same right to scold as you praise, and vice versa. Only I back up my opinion with arguments, but they tell me not to criticize, because "they wanted the best" and "they tried", "someone will buy it anyway." This is nonsense, not a conversation.
> I have not sued, and I do not demand reprisals, I am just discussing the product.


Okay? I was just saying that the company likely didn't make it for a whole lot of units to sell. There are plenty of people with enough disposable income to be willing to buy something like this just for the novel experience it offers. Even if only those people buy it, as a halo product designed to drum of interest in the brand and show off their tuning prowess, it has still served it's purpose.

I certainly won't tell you not to criticize what seems to be an excessively expensive IEM that doesn't seem to have a particularly good purpose for most consumers. There's plenty to criticize, but I'm also of the view that what they have accomplished is impressive regardless of those shortcomings and in spite of the pricing. Doesn't mean I'll be buying one, they are quite prohibitively expensive after all.


----------



## saldsald

1clearhead said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> I just received bad news, but hopefully I'll share some good news as well...
> 
> ...


Since you are in China I recommend you also try this one out and maybe you will want to persuade them selling it overseas. 

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...3Afe4L&id=634309619495&ns=1&abbucket=8#detail

I have posted it here some time ago but it is only available on TaoBao still (RMB 579 sale price btw, don't get at 699).


----------



## Strifeff7

Min2 said:


> If you criticize the sound, quality or comfort it's good. But you criticize the idea of its existence. IRL people don't have to buy an expensive convertible sports car or many watches. But they do.
> Same goes to people whos into mechanical keyboards, sff pcs. They pay for extra things and features most people would never even think of.
> Some people are into audiophile hobby, because they are geeky of hardware. There's nothing wrong to collect things too. No way anyone sane would say audiophile hobby is  practical.


Well said, 👍, 🍻


----------



## vicexxx

First impression on YTAO flagship.. I don't know what to think of them.. the bass feels like a heartbeat in my ear but the bass seems to bleed over the mids.. I will burn them to see if those 2DD will sound any different.

Btw: the cable and the iems are very comfortable and small.


----------



## nymz

vicexxx said:


> First impression on YTAO flagship.. I don't know what to think of them.. the bass feels like a heartbeat in my ear but the bass seems to bleed over the mids.. I will burn them to see if those 2DD will sound any different.
> 
> Btw: the cable and the iems are very comfortable and small.



Not to say it will make a diference, but try some wide bore tips to see if they help


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

audiophile hobby


Strifeff7 said:


> Well said


Yes. Beautiful. But the audiophile hobby is quite practical. The word means to love the sound. And I, as it seems to me, view the product from this point of view. Sound, not a device (new, unusual, interesting - it doesn't matter).
      In this case, something else. I am not trying to judge or even debate. I'm just clarifying.
    Words have power and meaning. Correctly worded, they will help you see what is hidden. Call everything by its proper names and the world will change.
This is why I edit what I write so often. Looking for the exact words.


----------



## vicexxx

nymz said:


> Not to say it will make a diference, but try some wide bore tips to see if they help


Thanks... I will try different tips.. I'm going to also try to remove that filter.. Graph below (before removing the filter):


----------



## nymz

vicexxx said:


> Thanks... I will try different tips.. I'm going to also try to remove that filter.. Graph below (before removing the filter):


Is there a comparition between before and after graph?


----------



## vicexxx

nymz said:


> Is there a comparition between before and after graph?


I still couldn't remove the filter


----------



## baskingshark

Vladimir 198 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2689516551348957/?refid=18&__tn__=-R interesting. CCZ Plumе seems to have fallen on her face in the mud.
> better not open it your headphones !!!



It seems the CCZ Plume driver saga on facebook has forced CCZ to make a statement:





So who here qualifies to be a VIP and get free CCZ products on tap?


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> It seems the CCZ Plume driver saga on facebook has forced CCZ to make a statement:
> 
> 
> 
> So who here qualifies to be a VIP and get free CCZ products on tap?


Talk about bitting the bullet!

All credit to them for withdrawing the product and promising to compensate buyers, rather than playing the ostrich!

I had no complaints with the sound.

The complaint I made to them was cosmetic, specifically, about the fading gold glazing. They informed me that there had been no other complaints. Given there were no other complaints at the time, I agreed to send them back for testing to determine if it was specific to mine, such as something I cleaned mine with or if it was a manufacturing fault.

I hope this will ensure more care and attention next time.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Let's get real. All the EST's are technically magnetostatic/electret, but we've been calling them EST's since the TDK and Sonion "EST"'s, so no need to separate it now because it's CCA. It's an EST just like all the others, including the MT300 and Tape Pro. Plus they are billing it as such....


Well, sorry to burst your bubble but MT300 doesn't even host a MST/EST. It's simply a piezoelectric driver that's being labelled as EST. Because TDK don't even have a EST driver in their product inventory.

More details can be found here -

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16471083


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> Talk about bitting the bullet!
> 
> All credit to them for withdrawing the product and promising to compensate buyers, rather than playing the ostrich!
> 
> ...



I was okay with the cosmetic and accessories part of the CCZ Plume. It is a bit bling bling with the golden shells, but I'm more interested in the sound than the looks.

Anyways a few days ago I rated it 3.5 stars: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-plume.25258/reviews#review-26583

The CCZ Plume's soundstage was good, and it was a very non fatiguing tuning. My main bug bear was that the CCZ Plume's midbass bled quite a lot, and was rather incoherent when compared to the drivers handling the mids and treble. This is apparently so on some faster tracks, it was like the DD bass was struggling to match the speed of the treble/mid BAs. Considering CCZ Plume was their first release, it is okayish for a first attempt. Though, they were really quite ambitious to do a first release at the $200ish USD price range, rather than starting small. The midfi price range has a lot of tough competition from well established big boys (eg Tanchjim Oxygen, Audiosense T800, LZ A7 just to name a few). The CCZ Plume is more than decent in sound, but if taken in context at the price point and against other similarly priced competitors, the value is honestly not the best.

But ya, I think they did the right thing to withdraw the product once the controversy of the drivers came into the open, so kudos for that. I do wish them well, and though I haven't tried their budget offerings, so far the reviews seem optimistic for those.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Can't resist the urge for new techs, so I placed the orders for 7Hz Timeless, TRI I3 Pro and CCA NRA. I have realised that the usual combinations of DD+BA or full BA no longer pique my interest.

For 1-driver IEMs, I now stick to pure beryllium, true electrostatic and planar. LCP, CNT, graphene, titanium... DDs start to feel slow to my ears.

The most recent I have bought is of course the Geek Wold GK10. My set has excellent high mid and treble, the sound is reminiscent of true electrostatic drivers. The bass is just mediocre, slightly slow and sometimes makes the male voice nasal. For the price, good. However, I almost always buy "bargains", so I cannot be sure if GK10 performs better than the $50, $100 or even $300 offerings. LZ A6 (after a lot of foam mod) is much better and is the thing that stop me buying anything more expensive. LZ A7 is more natural in the bass and low mid, and overall better set. LZ knows how to do detail and soundstage. Going down the price, KBear Believe is hard to beat with that speedy drivers, Sennheiser IE40 Pro offers more micro detail while the $100-turn-$30 Semkarch CNT-1 gives out much better bass. BQEYZ Spring 2 has excellent soundstage, and the original TRI I3 possess phenomenal bass, but both are harder to recommend with their peaky 8kHz. Many other pairs, but you get the idea. GK10 is a good pair, worth the price, but can it kill other "giant killers" at higher prices? More no than yes.

On an unrelated note, from today the southern part of my country is under martial laws because of Covid, no one can get out, food is delivered by soldiers, and hundreds of people dying every day. The north will follow suit soon, and I haven't seen my relative and friends in person for months, living all alone in my house. Music and audio gears are my savior, if not for them I would burst like a bomb.


----------



## nymz

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Can't resist the urge for new techs, so I placed the orders for 7Hz Timeless, TRI I3 Pro and CCA NRA. I have realised that the usual combinations of DD+BA or full BA no longer pique my interest.



Both 7hz Timeless and Tri I3 Pro are looking like a snack. Looking forward for your comparitions


----------



## jsmiller58

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Can't resist the urge for new techs, so I placed the orders for 7Hz Timeless, TRI I3 Pro and CCA NRA. I have realised that the usual combinations of DD+BA or full BA no longer pique my interest.
> 
> For 1-driver IEMs, I now stick to pure beryllium, true electrostatic and planar. LCP, CNT, graphene, titanium... DDs start to feel slow to my ears.
> 
> ...


Stay safe, enjoy your music, and rest assured that better days are ahead!


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 23, 2021)

saldsald said:


> Since you are in China I recommend you also try this one out and maybe you will want to persuade them selling it overseas.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...3Afe4L&id=634309619495&ns=1&abbucket=8#detail
> 
> I have posted it here some time ago but it is only available on TaoBao still (RMB 579 sale price btw, don't get at 699).


NICE!!! They look astonishing in the photos! That shows how many startup companies there is in China...It's so hard to keep up with them. 
I'll check with them sometime later, since I just got back to work from vacation.


----------



## saldsald

1clearhead said:


> NICE!!! They look astonishing in the photos! That shows how many startup companies there is in China...It's so hard to keep up with them.
> I'll check with them sometime later, since I just got back to work from vacation.


Yeah it is awesome, strings sound better than Moondrop's Variations!  on the darker side however.


----------



## kmmbd

Just received the Moondrop Quarks ($13). First impressions:

Shells look cute but I'm not a fan of the plastic
No strain-relief in the housing where the cable enters. I'd be wary about abusing them.
Cable itself is nice. Supple and doesn't tangle much.
Poor stock tips. Tip-change recommended.
Needs a bit more power than average.
Somewhat dry tonality, a bit recessed male vocals. Bass can be heard but not felt, as in sub-bass lacks rumble and mid-bass punch is muted. The upper-mids aren't as bothersome as the graphs make it look. Treble is grainy, muted cymbal hits, not much extension. Inoffensive albeit uninspiring. Some inconsistencies in channel matching but for the price - no big deal (and it's ~1dB max).
Overall, not the best thing since sliced bread out of the box. I'd call this a "low-resolution ER2XR", and if you prefer that kind of dry midrange rendition maybe this will be a nice inexpensive option.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> ........... LZ A7 is more natural in the bass and low mid, and overall better set. LZ knows how to do detail and soundstage.     ................  BQEYZ Spring 2 has excellent soundstage ................


I am now considering buying LZ A7, I want to ask you -
1. in direct comparison with spring2 will this be an adequate improvement in the price increase?
2. I would like to keep the natural sound of spring2 with improved resolution and detail, especially in the low and sub-bass and treble areas. In the spring2 I am impressed by the musicality, which, IMHO, nevertheless, does not turn into the "famous" "cheerful sound". I also like the bass of the spring, which, without turning into a basshead sound, is nevertheless not forgotten. Although sometimes, not often, I feel the excess and relative vagueness of the bass of the spring and some lack of the highest treble..
3. I would like to clarify what kind of music you prefer. 80% of the music I listen to is acoustic instruments, in the style of light jazz (not elite "smart" jazz), and so on: jazz-rock, alternative rock, blues, soul, orchestral compositions, etc. On the list, this is practically the entire spectrum of styles, except for hip-hop and too  "pop" music. Favorite band and song: Flight of the Cosmic Hippo - Béla Fleck and the Flecktones. All my music is, to some extent, variations of what is in this track, or what could organically be in it 
The question is whether the transition from spring2 to LZ A7 is worth my monthly income , or is it not worth it, and I shouldn't twitch? Or maybe I should wait and look for something better than the LZ A7 without spending money on intermediate options? Can you give your opinion? (The LZ A7 is still not on the edge of what I'm willing to spend, but it's pretty close to it.)
I would be very grateful for the answer. Thanks.


----------



## Poganin

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Can't resist the urge for new techs, so I placed the orders for 7Hz Timeless, TRI I3 Pro and CCA NRA.


Please make sure to share your impressions once you get them.


----------



## ian91

7Hz Timeless looks interesting. If you're brave, take a picture of them seated in your ear if you could @Bui Hai Anh . The shape is really intriguing. I feel like I might end up looking like I've got two Arecibo radio telescopes in my ears.


----------



## nymz

7hz surely have my attention. HBB said they were beats. Prolly first pure planar done right?


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 23, 2021)

ian91 said:


> I feel like I might end up looking like I've got two Arecibo radio telescopes in my ears.


that is, two hearts in your ears do not bother you, and radio telescopes seem too extravagant -?

saw a TWS that looks exactly right? like bath stoppers. Sometimes I really want to pull it out and see if the brain flows out like water from a bath  ...


----------



## ian91

Vladimir 198 said:


> that is, two hearts in your ears do not bother you, and radio telescopes seem too extravagant -?



Yes. I'm all for a bit of love, not so much radio telescopes!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Well, sorry to burst your bubble but MT300 doesn't even host a MST/EST. It's simply a piezoelectric driver that's being labelled as EST. Because TDK don't even have a EST driver in their product inventory.
> 
> More details can be found here -
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16471083


It says EST right on the box, so i think i'll go with the manufacturer vs a know it all.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> Just received the Moondrop Quarks ($13). First impressions:
> 
> Shells look cute but I'm not a fan of the plastic
> No strain-relief in the housing where the cable enters. I'd be wary about abusing them.
> ...


Thanks for that review. So pretty much tuned exactly like every other Moondrop I've owned except the Crescent. This just echos everything else....play it safe. never step out of the box.


----------



## 14christ

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It says EST right on the box, so i think i'll go with the manufacturer vs a know it all.


IMO that's what's bothersome. You don't know what to trust from a lot of these companies. 😏 I agree with you in looking at what it says on the box, but is it trust worthy? 

Companies overseas are not bound to the same patent and copyrights like here in USA. They can pretty much put whatever they want on the box without regard.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

14christ said:


> IMO that's what's bothersome. You don't know what to trust from a lot of these companies. 😏 I agree with you in looking at what it says on the box, but is it trust worthy?
> 
> Companies overseas are not bound to the same patent and copyrights like here in USA. They can pretty much put whatever they want on the box without regard.


i get what you're saying, but so we're not supposed to trust any chinese company? or just the BIG ONES? See how that turned out for CA (i know, not chinese, but a bigger independent sold in china)? So do we crack open every single thing we buy? We all know those drivers aren't true electrostats, unless it has a box charger like the Shure, but we've come to call them EST's, and we haven't questioned anyone unless they happen to sell it for cheaper than $500? Again, i'm not going to go into all my purchases with paranoia. I'll let my ears do the talking, and whatever tech is inside...DOES IT SOUND GOOD? IS IT TUNED WELL? I don't plan on staring at my gear until I'm convinced a BA is a BA, a dynamic is titanium coated or beryllium coated, or an EST or piezo?


----------



## 14christ

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i get what you're saying, but so we're not supposed to trust any chinese company? or just the BIG ONES? See how that turned out for CA (i know, not chinese, but a bigger independent sold in china)? So do we crack open every single thing we buy? We all know those drivers aren't true electrostats, unless it has a box charger like the Shure, but we've come to call them EST's, and we haven't questioned anyone unless they happen to sell it for cheaper than $500? Again, i'm not going to go into all my purchases with paranoia. I'll let my ears do the talking, and whatever tech is inside...DOES IT SOUND GOOD? IS IT TUNED WELL? I don't plan on staring at my gear until I'm convinced a BA is a BA, a dynamic is titanium coated or beryllium coated, or an EST or piezo?


Totally agree with you. 👍


----------



## tgx78 (Aug 23, 2021)

I got burned by the PMV PP last time. Not going in blind on planar magnetic IEMS for a long time.


----------



## mndless (Aug 23, 2021)

tgx78 said:


> I got burned by the PMV PP last time. Not going in blind on a planar magnetic IEM for a long time.


The only planar I'm particularly interested in is the Toneking P10. They included a graph and they're very compact. If I ever manage to find them on a spectacular sale, I'll get a set.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> I got burned by the PMV PP last time. Not going in blind on a planar magnetic IEM for a long time.


why is that? did it suck?


----------



## tgx78

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> why is that? did it suck?


Yes it sucked. PMV should’ve named it PT- Plastic Timbre


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> Yes it sucked. PMV should’ve named it PT- Plastic Timbre


Didn't they have a well received hybrid several years ago? That's too bad they dropped the ball on a planar.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Vladimir 198 said:


> I am now considering buying LZ A7, I want to ask you -
> 1. in direct comparison with spring2 will this be an adequate improvement in the price increase?
> 2. I would like to keep the natural sound of spring2 with improved resolution and detail, especially in the low and sub-bass and treble areas. In the spring2 I am impressed by the musicality, which, IMHO, nevertheless, does not turn into the "famous" "cheerful sound". I also like the bass of the spring, which, without turning into a basshead sound, is nevertheless not forgotten. Although sometimes, not often, I feel the excess and relative vagueness of the bass of the spring and some lack of the highest treble..
> 3. I would like to clarify what kind of music you prefer. 80% of the music I listen to is acoustic instruments, in the style of light jazz (not elite "smart" jazz), and so on: jazz-rock, alternative rock, blues, soul, orchestral compositions, etc. On the list, this is practically the entire spectrum of styles, except for hip-hop and too  "pop" music. Favorite band and song: Flight of the Cosmic Hippo - Béla Fleck and the Flecktones. All my music is, to some extent, variations of what is in this track, or what could organically be in it
> ...


Ah I replied your message before, but put it here also:

A7 has much better bass, with more texture and natural rumble
Spring 2 has slightly fuller soundstage
Spring 2 has slightly more natural mid
A7 has slightly smoother but more extended treble, and resolves detail slightly better

I listen to many genres, but not really jazz. If you focus more on instruments, I personally don't think you need to upgrade to A7. If you also enjoy female voices, then yes you should, because Spring 2 sounds maybe too sharp in some occasions.

Kbear Believe is excellent also, that driver can handle busy tracks like a champ. I heard that they use the driver in a different IEM, you can search in this thread because I don't remember the name after hearing "you don't need this if you have KBear Believe".

Or maybe take a gamble with me and order 7Hz Timeless. Graph, if accurate, looks excellent. It has all the buzzwords also: double-sized N52 magnets, 2-micron diaphram, planar...


----------



## Dsnuts

Newer K3 dac/amp. Not to be mistaken for their previous AK4452 variant. This new one uses ES9038Q2M with an OPA926. Which ends up being a clear upgrade from their previous version. 

I just got my DX300Max I am still burning in and sure this thing isn't gonna take over my 3Max for sonics but I found myself being just as impressed with this thing. Clean wide full bodied sound signature with excellent low noise floor and very good dynamics. Simple plug n play. So far so good. Love how Fiio keeps improving their best sellers.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

ian91 said:


> 7Hz Timeless looks interesting. If you're brave, take a picture of them seated in your ear if you could @Bui Hai Anh . The shape is really intriguing. I feel like I might end up looking like I've got two Arecibo radio telescopes in my ears.


Can't get worse than this 😁


----------



## mndless

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Can't get worse than this 😁


It'll probably be pretty similar. Definitely more protrusion than I could handle. Do the Stax at least sound good enough to make it worth it?


----------



## Vladimir 198

Bui Hai Anh said:


> 7Hz Timeless. Graph, if accurate, looks excellent


I haven't seen their frequency response graph yet. Could you link? In general, there is little information about them yet. I may not have dug enough.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 24, 2021)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Can't get worse than this


An old-fashioned phrase, but any day I will agree to ANY look of the headphones, if it stays in my ears and will offer the best sound. Any, in the sense - any. Even in the form of a toilet, or a pile of crap. 
SOUND. Gentle, deep and heady ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

jmwant said:


> Soncoz Audio has released it's first Headphone Amplifier, the SGA1 to stack up with the SGD-1 dac.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/soncoz-sga1-meet-the-all-new-fully-balanced-headphone-amp-and-preamp



And it's exactly what we're looking at today on Headfonia. Find out all about the SGA1 here:
https://www.headfonia.com/soncoz-sga1-review/

An article by @Aerosphere


----------



## nymz

Vladimir 198 said:


> I haven't seen their frequency response graph yet. Could you link? In general, there is little information about them yet. I may not have dug enough.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

mndless said:


> It'll probably be pretty similar. Definitely more protrusion than I could handle. Do the Stax at least sound good enough to make it worth it?


The soundstage of Stax SRS-002 is larger than my Ananda. Very smooth and safe, would be boring if not for the technical ability. Certainly worth the money I spent ($220).


----------



## mndless

Vladimir 198 said:


> I haven't seen their frequency response graph yet. Could you link? In general, there is little information about them yet. I may not have dug enough.





BGGAR coming through with his usual tendencies to graph his sets. Since I don't have a lot of spare cash to throw around, it's really nice when reviewers go to the trouble of graphing them for us. I probably wouldn't buy these anyway thanks to their form factor, but I figured I'd share since I knew where to find it.


----------



## mndless

Bui Hai Anh said:


> The soundstage of Stax SRS-002 is larger than my Ananda. Very smooth and safe, would be boring if not for the technical ability. Certainly worth the money I spent ($220).


That's a surprisingly reasonable price for one of their products. It's good that they have a distinguishing characteristic to set them apart from the rest. It's always nice to hear from people who enjoy their equipment.


----------



## cqtek

New IEM from NiceHCK: Topguy 

The first thing that comes to my mind is that they have come out with a new model very quickly, after the Lofty was it planned?
In that case it's not bad, otherwise I don't know what to think.






https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005003092824668.html

On the other hand, they have also brought out some new grilles to change in the Lofty, I'm sure they are used to modify the treble response.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005003091342688.html


----------



## vicexxx

This must be an old topic.. but I wanted to share the graph I got for the GK10 - Left vs Right as it was somehow interesting.


----------



## Fat Larry

vicexxx said:


> This must be an old topic.. but I wanted to share the graph I got for the GK10 - Left vs Right as it was somehow interesting.



That looks terrible. Mine still haven't arrived yet but frankly i wish i could cancel the order, fingers crossed my set have obvious QC issues and i can get a refund.  

All someone (cough... Dsnuts... bggar...) has to say is "this new amazing budget iem competes almost with totl sets/iems way above its price bracket" and people (me) fall for it over and over because occasionally it's true (mh750, gr07be, Oriveti New Primacy etc). 

Happened with the BL-01 and now with the GK10. 

I don't need budget sets that require an amp to not sound weird and i don't need anymore half broken chi-fi recommendations with wonky trebles and scooped mids. Are you people half deaf?! Why would you hype something that average?

It's hard to tell if people are pumping and dumping, genuinely excited about a hundred variations of the same mediocre sound signature or they have the most excitable ears ever and every new iem they hear is like listening to something in hi-fidelity for the first time. 

Jaded with this hobby this evening. No more hype sets unless they're fully proven in the long term. 

I'll see myself out and go sob into my pillow while i wait for another set of iems i'll use a handful of times and put in a draw, never again to feel a twinkle of current tickle their transducers into middling sonic conception.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tri I3 Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tr...rs-1planar-1dd-1ba.25356/reviews#review-26606

Rank: S-

Highly recommend it if you have a library that is similar to mine or just love lots of bass with quality, quality mids and a massive soundstage. I would only advise treble-heads to stay away from it, as the dip between 4-6k is likely to be dark for people with that preference.


----------



## 14christ

RikudouGoku said:


> Tri I3 Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tr...rs-1planar-1dd-1ba.25356/reviews#review-26606
> 
> Rank: S-
> 
> Highly recommend it if you have a library that is similar to mine or just love lots of bass with quality, quality mids and a massive soundstage. I would only advise treble-heads to stay away from it, as the dip between 4-6k is likely to be dark for people with that preference.


Is that TRI the sister company of KBEAR?


----------



## RikudouGoku

14christ said:


> Is that TRI the sister company of KBEAR?


They are the same indeed. Just that Tri has their more premium offerings while KBEAR is more focused on the budget range.


----------



## nymz

Fat Larry said:


> That looks terrible. Mine still haven't arrived yet but frankly i wish i could cancel the order, fingers crossed my set have obvious QC issues and i can get a refund.
> 
> All someone (cough... Dsnuts... bggar...) has to say is "this new amazing budget iem competes almost with totl sets/iems way above its price bracket" and people (me) fall for it over and over because occasionally it's true (mh750, gr07be, Oriveti New Primacy etc).
> 
> ...



Get 10x MH755, mmcx mod them, leave this house 😂


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It says EST right on the box, so i think i'll go with the manufacturer vs a know it all.


It's not about listening to anyone. It's basic research. You sure are free to have your views and beliefs but it's a fact that the brand has done some sketchy stuff in the past and is the reason why it is banned here as well. So their credibility isn't like KZ and other Chinese brands in first place. Shuoer too played on the EST bandwagon with Tape but were forced to retract when users found out that it was a MST and not a EST.

There some facts that cannot be refuted -

1. TDK doesn't have a EST in their product lineup
2. Street price of MT300 was $60-70 and it's nigh impossible to get one EST at such a cheap price especially a custom made that everyone from manufacturer to seller makes a minimum profit. They won't sell them for such a long periods at 70% discount of MSRP


And, if TDK miraculously has a super duper cheap EST drivers then its even more baffling that no other brand is purchasing from them and trying to enter this super bubbling EST bandwagon. It's good to trust the manufacturer and sellers but at times a basic research also comes in handy. Because in China, copyright and patents are technically non-existent.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Magaosi has launched their new IEMs K3HD and K3Pro that come with a BT cable.

K3HD is a 1BA+1DD and K3Pro is 2BA+1DD. Surprisingly both models cost $59.

https://penonaudio.com/magaosi-k3hd-k3pro.html

Package and cable too are very underwhelming for the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Magaosi has launched their new IEMs K3HD and K3Pro that come with a BT cable.
> 
> K3HD is a 1BA+1DD and K3Pro is 2BA+1DD. Surprisingly both models cost $59.
> 
> ...


FIY; those arent new unless they got stealth changes.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-k3-hd.22481/reviews
https://theheadphonelist.com/magaosi-k3-pro-in-ear-earphone-review/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY; those arent new unless they got stealth changes.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-k3-hd.22481/reviews
> https://theheadphonelist.com/magaosi-k3-pro-in-ear-earphone-review/


They have got cosmetic tweaks. Come with a BT cable only and not a 3.5mm cable especially the Pro model.


----------



## Fat Larry

nymz said:


> Get 10x MH755, mmcx mod them, leave this house 😂



I have 2 sets of genuine 750's and a reasonably good fake as well. Hopefully that should last a lifetime. 

No modding necessary. I've ranted on hype merchants, don't get me started on cables....


----------



## mndless

Fat Larry said:


> I have 2 sets of genuine 750's and a reasonably good fake as well. Hopefully that should last a lifetime.
> 
> No modding necessary. I've ranted on hype merchants, don't get me started on cables....


I've seen some evidence that cables _can_ influence the resultant sound, particularly on low impedance IEMs, but I have yet to be convinced that it is necessary to spend more than, like, $50 on a cable, ever, unless you just particularly _want _to. Even acknowledging that, the influence of cables seems to me to be chasing diminishing returns where it seems more productive to just buy a different set with tuning you like better. But that's just my take on it.


----------



## 430633

mndless said:


> I've seen some evidence that cables _can_ influence the resultant sound, particularly on low impedance IEMs, but I have yet to be convinced that it is necessary to spend more than, like, $50 on a cable, ever, unless you just particularly _want _to. Even acknowledging that, the influence of cables seems to me to be chasing diminishing returns where it seems more productive to just buy a different set with tuning you like better. But that's just my take on it.


Reading this right after ordering Goldenfall and C4-2 cables to try on my Aria


----------



## Fat Larry

Well if you want to get into it....





CAbLeS Ar3 PlAcbO... jokes. 

I have experienced lower impedance cables opening up the sound of an iem more, and that makes sense from a scientific stand point. Beyond that they really are placebo imo and audiophiles seem to love kidding themselves their pixie dust infused unicorn hair braid really does make the highs sparkle more.  

It's amazing that people continue to beat this dead horse despite an entire industry and profession that will tell them they're deluding themselves and back it up with evidence.


----------



## 430633

Fat Larry said:


> Well if you want to get into it....
> 
> 
> CAbLeS Ar3 PlAcbO... jokes.
> ...


"I started engineering calculation and experimentation, assuming at the beginning I could easily prove that skin effect could never affect sound quality. However, before long I was forced to realize that it was not so easy. In fact, I had to recognize the fact that sound is changed by cable, as a result of the very experiments by the discoverers in front of me, so that I was compelled to research it seriously. Skin effect is a part of eddy current nature, and although it is not possible to measure it at audio frequency range, it can be calculated electromagnetically and the calculated result can be verified by several methods. Therefore I did listening tests myself and asked many people for double blind tests, making many cable models that had different eddy current loss. These listening tests made me sure that skin effect has a rather large role in the sound differences." ~ Paragraph from Mogami's 2019 Catalogue, despite their rigorous measurements and technical backing


----------



## 430633 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm a measurements person, and I make sure to be well-read enough to not make uneducated/uninformed assumptions set in stone. However, when my ears detect similar differences over and over again, I have to be honest to myself, even if all the current measurements are unable to prove it. Science is about pursuit of the truth, to systemically study and explain perceived phenomena in our lives. The trailblazers of true science, like Galileo, sure have it hard, being condemned by all who have not what it takes to understand the very truth laid before them. What kind of studies did the masses actually do?

*Answer: Back then they did not understand the cosmos, so relied on what their religion fed them (stories of the Sun revolving around the Earth etc.) Who is to blame this ignorant cult though? Alas that suffering befalls all whom they fearfully/self-righteously persecute


----------



## Fat Larry (Aug 24, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> "I started engineering calculation and experimentation, assuming at the beginning I could easily prove that skin effect could never affect sound quality. However, before long I was forced to realize that it was not so easy. In fact, I had to recognize the fact that sound is changed by cable, as a result of the very experiments by the discoverers in front of me, so that I was compelled to research it seriously. Skin effect is a part of eddy current nature, and although it is not possible to measure it at audio frequency range, it can be calculated electromagnetically and the calculated result can be verified by several methods. Therefore I did listening tests myself and asked many people for double blind tests, making many cable models that had different eddy current loss. These listening tests made me sure that skin effect has a rather large role in the sound differences." ~ Paragraph from Mogami's 2019 Catalogue, despite their rigorous measurements and technical backing



HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH sorry but you're quoting a catalogue from cable manufacturer..... true, false or unsubstantiated nonsense, that is hilarious either way.


PhoenixSong said:


> Science is about pursuit of the truth, to systemically study and explain perceived phenomena in our lives.



True, and to that end i am very happy to be PROVEN incorrect, though not by a cable manufacturer, unless they're experiments are replicated and verified independently.


----------



## Acuno

End of the day, the only thing that really matters is if YOU can hear a difference. People should enjoy their audio equipment in whatever way they want to, without criticism. However, you should be skeptical of an *audio cable manufacturer* telling you that their expensive audio cables make a difference in sound quality. Safe to say they are going to be biased...  @PhoenixSong


----------



## 430633

Fat Larry said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH sorry but you're quoting a catalogue from cable manufacturer..... true, false or unsubstantiated nonsense, that is hilarious either way.
> 
> 
> True, and to that end i am very happy to be proven incorrect.


An open mind presents infinite opportunities and possibilities 
Let's hope enough science-based people do not diss cables that quickly and come up with a definite answer within our lifetime (they are key to the mystery after all)


----------



## 430633 (Aug 24, 2021)

Acuno said:


> End of the day, the only thing that really matters is if YOU can hear a difference. People should enjoy their audio equipment in whatever way they want to, without criticism. However, you should be skeptical of an *audio cable manufacturer* telling you that their expensive audio cables make a difference in sound quality. Safe to say they are going to be biased...  @PhoenixSong


They were talking about cables in general though. Including hundreds of thousands of their competitor's cheaper cables, if you view it in perspective  Also, I don't remember any of their cables being silver-plated, which would give them a reason to really emphasise the real influence of skin effect as they did


----------



## Acuno

Personally, the only thing I care about is how cool the cable looks


----------



## Fat Larry

Acuno said:


> End of the day, the only thing that really matters is if YOU can hear a difference. People should enjoy their audio equipment in whatever way they want to, without criticism. However, you should be skeptical of an *audio cable manufacturer* telling you that their expensive audio cables make a difference in sound quality. Safe to say they are going to be biased...  @PhoenixSong


Also true and i doubt many audiophiles are selling their kidneys or spending the children's food money to buy cables. So it could be seen as a mostly harmless delusion.


----------



## 430633

Plus, it's not just _any_ manufacturer. Mogami is known to have some of the most detailed scientifically backed measurements and rigorous testing in the pro cable industry


----------



## 14christ

My hearing must be super sensitive, or my equipment as I can hear a difference between power cables, USB cables, and iem cables. I truly enjoy testing different power cable wiring combinations. I make all of my own power cables. Tried making my own USB cables but my soldering skills need serious improvement. 😂


----------



## mndless

Fat Larry said:


> Well if you want to get into it....
> 
> 
> CAbLeS Ar3 PlAcbO... jokes.
> ...


If they want to believe, I won't stop them. I just won't be dropping cash to join them. If I can get pure copper or pure silver cables for around $30 for decent ones, I don't personally see any particular reason to invest further. Like I said, I don't see any reason to drop more than, like, $50 on a cable unless you _want_ to.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Posted TRI i3 Pro review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3-pro-in-ear-monitors-1planar-1dd-1ba.25356/

Overall 83/100 (A)
Pretty good choice for acoustic recording, especially for harp or any midrange focused instruments👍


----------



## jsmiller58

Folks, I am sure I am not the only one who has observed this…. Starting a cable debate usually leads to mods descending on the thread.


----------



## mndless

jsmiller58 said:


> Folks, I am sure I am not the only one who has observed this…. Starting a cable debate usually leads to mods descending on the thread.


Very true. Honestly, I'm not too invested in this fight, being too poor and, thus, frugal to shell out for super premium cables in the first place. If people find that it improves their listening experience, then more power to them. Even if it were to end up being mostly a placebo effect, which I don't necessarily think it is, then they still got the holistic listening experience that they wanted. Cool cables made of interesting materials, a sound that seems changed or improved, etc. It's their money to spend, so I won't judge them in how they choose to spend it. Finally, I will admit that many of these premium cables do just look ridiculously cool, so I can certainly understand that aspect of their appeal.


----------



## 14christ

mndless said:


> Very true. Honestly, I'm not too invested in this fight, being too poor and, thus, frugal to shell out for super premium cables in the first place. If people find that it improves their listening experience, then more power to them. Even if it were to end up being mostly a placebo effect, which I don't necessarily think it is, then they still got the holistic listening experience that they wanted. Cool cables made of interesting materials, a sound that seems changed or improved, etc. It's their money to spend, so I won't judge them in how they choose to spend it. Finally, I will admit that many of these premium cables do just look ridiculously cool, so I can certainly understand that aspect of their appeal.


They sure do look cool don't they?! I mean they really look like a friggin custom gold/silver piece of jewelry. 😂


----------



## mndless

14christ said:


> They sure do look cool don't they?! I mean they really look like a friggin custom gold/silver piece of jewelry. 😂


Exactly. It's like jewelry for your IEMs, and thus for yourself.


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure how to explain the chain of events that led me to purchase the Apple Airpods Max Pro, but now that I've used it for over a month I decided to just write down my thoughts.

It _is _the best BT headphone under $500. At the same time, this thing shouldn't cost any more than $300, but hey - you gotta pay the #AppleTax.

The design is striking but has a number of quirks and impractical decisions. And the carrying case (also known as _silicone bra) _is an absolute abomination - that you can't avoid using (the darn thing won't turn off without that case).

It's a mixed bag in the end, and I hope the price tag was more palatable.

Here's the link to the full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/apple-airpods-max.25240/reviews#review-26542


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 25, 2021)

[Mod edited]
Can we get back to discoveries and gear and stop complaining about cables, graphs, drivers, materials, what you think in your mind qualifies as an EST, beryllium coating vs plating vs pure, chinese vs mainstream, or any other stupid minutiae and maybe get back to dropping new stuff and pointing out great deals and great listens?


----------



## FlacFan (Aug 25, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> [Mod edited]
> Can we get back to discoveries and gear and stop complaining about cables, graphs, drivers, materials, what you think in your mind qualifies as an EST, beryllium coating vs plating vs pure, chinese vs mainstream, or any other stupid minutiae and maybe get back to dropping new stuff and pointing out great deals and great listens?


How many thumbs up can I give this post without silver plated copper thumb? 

Seriously, it is time to cut the crap - there is a cable thread for that. However, I am soooo not interested, I am not going to Google that for anybody.

Moving on.

Cheers.


----------



## chinmie

kmmbd said:


> I'm not entirely sure how to explain the chain of events that lead me to purchase the Apple Airpods Max Pro, but now that I've used it for over a month I decided to just write down my thoughts.
> 
> It _is _the best BT headphone under $500. At the same time, this thing shouldn't cost any more than $300, but hey - you gotta pay the #AppleTax.
> 
> ...



have you tried the Hifiman Deva? i haven't heard the Apple Max yet, but I've tried my friend's Deva a while ago and i like it. a bit different approach in design though, it doesn't have ANC and other tech, also it's open back


----------



## kmmbd

chinmie said:


> have you tried the Hifiman Deva? i haven't heard the Apple Max yet, but I've tried my friend's Deva a while ago and i like it. a bit different approach in design though, it doesn't have ANC and other tech, also it's open back


I have tried the Deva, a bit thin sounding for my tastes, average technicalities. The wired version of the Deva is better on those aspects.

The absolute best BT headphone I've tried so far is the Hifiman Ananda BT (review here) and even that had a litany of issues (tonal/functional/design). However, it is the only BT headphone so far that I'd consider for "serious" listening.


----------



## mndless

kmmbd said:


> I'm not entirely sure how to explain the chain of events that lead me to purchase the Apple Airpods Max Pro, but now that I've used it for over a month I decided to just write down my thoughts.
> 
> It _is _the best BT headphone under $500. At the same time, this thing shouldn't cost any more than $300, but hey - you gotta pay the #AppleTax.
> 
> ...


From what I've heard, mostly from Zeos's review, these things have the absolute best ANC on the market at the moment, even compared with Bose, who have otherwise been the de facto brand to turn to for ANC.


----------



## kmmbd

mndless said:


> From what I've heard, mostly from Zeos's review, these things have the absolute best ANC on the market at the moment, even compared with Bose, who have otherwise been the de facto brand to turn to for ANC.


the ANC is excellent but I ended up turning ANC off when listening to music. The reason being: with the ANC on there's a noticeable spike ~9Khz that makes cymbal hits splashy and gets fatiguing after a while. Without ANC and esp with transparency mode on, that issue is mitigated. A shame really given how good the ANC is.


----------



## mndless

kmmbd said:


> the ANC is excellent but I ended up turning ANC off when listening to music. The reason being: with the ANC on there's a noticeable spike ~9Khz that makes cymbal hits splashy and gets fatiguing after a while. Without ANC and esp with transparency mode on, that issue is mitigated. A shame really given how good the ANC is.


I listen to a lot of YouTube videos as background noise, so that's my main use case for ANC.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2021)

R.I.P. Charlie Watts.


----------



## nymz

Fat Larry said:


> I have 2 sets of genuine 750's and a reasonably good fake as well. Hopefully that should last a lifetime.
> 
> No modding necessary. I've ranted on hype merchants, don't get me started on cables....



So... I was saying that since my mh755 is 30 cms long. Cable is very short. Guess this started a riot lol, sorry. 



Acuno said:


> End of the day, the only thing that really matters is if YOU can hear a difference. People should enjoy their audio equipment in whatever way they want to, without criticism. However, you should be skeptical of an *audio cable manufacturer* telling you that their expensive audio cables make a difference in sound quality. Safe to say they are going to be biased...  @PhoenixSong





Acuno said:


> Personally, the only thing I care about is how cool the cable looks



Guess we are soulmates. People should use what sounds good for their ears. But IMO, sound is better when they look good and matched!!! 😂

On to discovery: My linsoul package is arriving today with Blon-03 and Tripowin x HBB Mele. Will make sure to drop ootb impressions here


----------



## Fat Larry

nymz said:


> So... I was saying that since my mh755 is 30 cms long. Cable is very short. Guess this started a riot lol, sorry.



I didn't know that lol. 

Don't mention zeee cables...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i was just using my Sony MH755's last night. Only thing they are missing is top notch stage, but most everything else is there.


----------



## nymz

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i was just using my Sony MH755's last night. Only thing they are missing is top notch stage, but most everything else is there.



My pick up for sub 45usd range. Never heard quarks/tanya, tho. Can easily be someone's only IEM to carry around.


----------



## nymz

Crin's graph database got updated, you can see all the changes here.

*Tanchjim Prism Graph:*






Looks good to my eyes, so far


----------



## baskingshark

nymz said:


> My pick up for sub 45usd range. Never heard quarks/tanya, tho. Can easily be someone's only IEM to carry around.



Sony MH755 is very good for the price, follows the harman curve quite well. The upper mids can be a bit hot, but otherwise it has quite good timbre and tonality. Isolation is quite bad though.

The main issue is that there are many many fakes now. Very hard to find a legit set to buy in the wild.

The other issue is the short and very microphonic cable. Most folks need to use an extension cable or do a MMCX/recabling mod, which can add to costs.

But if one can get a legit set for $5 USD, definitely it is a good buy. Skip a MacDonald's meal for it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Sony MH755 is very good for the price, follows the harman curve quite well. The upper mids can be a bit hot, but otherwise it has quite good timbre and tonality. Isolation is quite bad though.
> 
> The main issue is that there are many many fakes now. Very hard to find a legit set to buy in the wild.
> 
> ...


The SBH24 method guarantees a legit MH755.


----------



## nymz (Aug 25, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> The SBH24 method guarantees a legit MH755.



Can 100% confirm, this is how I got mine, as per Riku's advise.



> The other issue is the short and very microphonic cable. Most folks need to use an extension cable or do a MMCX/recabling mod, which can add to costs.



Yeah, I might bit the dust and buy a moded one, which will be expensive and I don't recomend, I'll do it for the sake of collection


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> The SBH24 method guarantees a legit MH755.



Yes but if u get the full SBH24 packaging then the MH755 isn't $5 anymore. And let's be honest, I think most of us here won't be using the SBH24 BT thing anyway and it will end up as a white elephant in a drawer somewhere.

For the combined price of a SBH24, I rather get a Tanchjim Tanya or BLON BL-03 (which are both harmanish), they are improvements over the MH755 in my book.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Yes but if u get the full SBH24 packaging then the MH755 isn't $5 anymore. And let's be honest, I think most of us here won't be using the SBH24 BT thing anyway and it will end up as a white elephant in a drawer somewhere.
> 
> For the combined price of a SBH24, I rather get a Tanchjim Tanya or BLON BL-03 (which are both harmanish), they are improvements over the MH755 in my book.


I got it for 18 usd, will try the SB24 itself when I have time though.

But yeah, not sure if I want to pay more than a 03 for it, as I do take the 03 (mesh mod) over the MH755/750.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003162327588.html

Tin HIFI T2 EVO
$59 USD





Look there is a cyclops smiling at me!

Tin T2 now has a few variations, the original (anemic bass), the Tin T2 Pro (shouty), Tin T2 Plus (good tonality, but bottle necked in technicalities), and now the T2 Evo.

Anyone wanna take one for the team?


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yes but if u get the full SBH24 packaging then the MH755 isn't $5 anymore. And let's be honest, I think most of us here won't be using the SBH24 BT thing anyway and it will end up as a white elephant in a drawer somewhere.
> 
> For the combined price of a SBH24, I rather get a Tanchjim Tanya or BLON BL-03 (which are both harmanish), they are improvements over the MH755 in my book.



I had the SBH20 years ago (2012/2013, i think?), even then i think it was lacking, mainly in battery life. sound is okay i guess, a bit thicker on the mids compared to my phone's output or my recording interface..not bad at all, but nothing special either. 

The IEM however, even back then (pre-hyped era) i know it sounds good, especially considering it's practically a freebie


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinmie said:


> I had the SBH20 years ago (2012/2013, i think?), even then i think it was lacking, mainly in battery life. sound is okay i guess, a bit thicker on the mids compared to my phone's output or my recording interface..not bad at all, but nothing special either.
> 
> The IEM however, even back then (pre-hyped era) i know it sounds good, especially considering it's practically a freebie


I actually had the SBH52 a long time ago...back when I didnt know anything about audio. So I ended up throwing away the MH755, only for me to get the SBH24 now just to get the MH755 back lol.


----------



## HealPerson

While ppl are getting hyped by gk10 I bought nx7 mk3. Not happy with a quality of the first ones at all. Don't think they wanna fix it somehow. May be next models... 
Not much good news about nx7 mk3 here though but i will try to enjoy them after mine Spring 1.


----------



## Vladimir 198

HealPerson said:


> I bought nx7 mk3.


I hope you will not forget to share your impressions, whatever they may be.


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> "I started engineering calculation and experimentation, assuming at the beginning I could easily prove that skin effect could never affect sound quality. However, before long I was forced to realize that it was not so easy. In fact, I had to recognize the fact that sound is changed by cable, as a result of the very experiments by the discoverers in front of me, so that I was compelled to research it seriously. Skin effect is a part of eddy current nature, and although it is not possible to measure it at audio frequency range, it can be calculated electromagnetically and the calculated result can be verified by several methods. Therefore I did listening tests myself and asked many people for double blind tests, making many cable models that had different eddy current loss. These listening tests made me sure that skin effect has a rather large role in the sound differences." ~ Paragraph from Mogami's 2019 Catalogue, despite their rigorous measurements and technical backing


No numbers, just some words - so typical.
For IEM cables with few volts and milliamps (for few milliwatts total) - there are no any justification and no evidence for any effect in the audible range of 20-20,000 Hz.
But given that it is highly profitable to sell $100+ cables - many odd things are out there


----------



## nymz

*Tripowin x HBB 'Mele' Unboxing*

Mele comes in a very small and simple packaging (which I don’t really care, to be honest). Everything that matters comes into the Tripowin carry case, which is a very nice touch for the price. Cable is very thin, but I don’t care about that. Come with some other size tips as well.

They are smaller than they seem on first pictures. Will post first impressions very soon.


----------



## Atek2019

can't wait for your first impression


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> No numbers, just some words - so typical.
> For IEM cables with few volts and milliamps (for few milliwatts total) - there are no any justification and no evidence for any effect in the audible range of 20-20,000 Hz.
> But given that it is highly profitable to sell $100+ cables - many odd things are out there


Read Chapter 6 of this book, it isn't that straightforward 
Newell, P., & Holland, K. (2018). _Loudspeakers : For music recording and reproduction_. ProQuest Ebook Central https://ebookcentral-proquest-com.libraryproxy.griffith.edu.au


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> From what I've heard, mostly from Zeos's review, these things have the absolute best ANC on the market at the moment, even compared with Bose, who have otherwise been the de facto brand to turn to for ANC.


Yea being the little brother of AirpodsMax, AirPods Pro got best ANC as an IEM, which especially cuts off lower frequency noises such as Air Conditioner compressor noise, airplane engine noise, the environmental noises.

I just traveled with airpods pro, Moondrop Variations, GS Audio ST10, Thieaudio Monarch, and tried all of them on a flight✈️  The best sounding one on Flight turned out to be Airpods Pro due to the S/N illustration. For this environment I think ANC is very useful in making conformable listening environment.

I used to have Bose’s QC headphone, but ended up giving it away because of the weight. 2hour flight is max period that I could stand wearing headphones.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003162327588.html
> 
> Tin HIFI T2 EVO
> $59 USD
> ...


As much as I still love the T2+, Tin’s track record lately has been pretty disheartening.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nymz said:


> *Tripowin x HBB 'Mele' Unboxing*
> 
> Mele comes in a very small and simple packaging (which I don’t really care, to be honest). Everything that matters comes into the Tripowin carry case, which is a very nice touch for the price. Cable is very thin, but I don’t care about that. Come with some other size tips as well.
> 
> They are smaller than they seem on first pictures. Will post first impressions very soon.


LF impression!
Wow Linsoul shipped preorder batch already?  It looks like my preorder batch got stuck🥺


----------



## superuser1

Hope all of you are safe! Coming here after about 8 months and just wanted to know the new discoveries if any @RikudouGoku @baskingshark


----------



## nymz

AmericanSpirit said:


> LF impression!
> Wow Linsoul shipped preorder batch already?  It looks like my preorder batch got stuck🥺


There's no pre-order as HBB request, that's why it was delayed. 

Problem is they only had 500 units and they didn't account for such afluence on a 50usd IEM tuned by a Youtuber reviewer.... Orders 12h later were already delayed by 14 days. Can see them easly having a TA queue, ngl.

I will post first impressions later. I also got Blon-03 to give some feedback and comparition. A/Bing atm, 5 tracks later I prefer it to FH3, but that's not hard to guess, since I don't like FH3 very much. Gonna do some A/B with Mangird Tea later. Too bad only other single DD I own atm is Sony MH755, and that's no comparition, same as GK10.


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> Hope all of you are safe! Coming here after about 8 months and just wanted to know the new discoveries if any @RikudouGoku @baskingshark



Welcome back! I hope the others can help throw out some current hot IEMs for discussion too to help @superuser1 , we can all benefit as a community too!

From what I gather, the current hot topics for discussion are the:
- *Geekwold GK10* - has a lot of discussion about it. May be plagued by QC issues? Some folks really like it a lot, some not so. Best to go check it out in the dedicated Geekwold thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/
- *Tripowin x HBB 'Mele' *- tuned by BGGAR. We look forward to @nymz 's impressions on it. I mean if BGGAR signs off his name on it, that must mean something?
-* GS Audio *stuff - better ask @RikudouGoku about this as they have multiple models, some seem to have good reviews, some not so.
- *TRI I3 Pro* - contains a planar inside + BA/DD and is the successor of the TRI I3. I bought my TRI I3 around 1.5 years ago and am still using it. U shaped set with lush planar mids when amped. Soundstage in 3 directions was one of the best I've heard at the $150ish price range. So the successor looks interesting.



KutuzovGambit said:


> As much as I still love the T2+, Tin’s track record lately has been pretty disheartening.



Agreed, Tin had to retune their Tin T5 and P2, even though they weren't released for long.

I like the Tin T2 Plus tonality a lot, but my set had a bad MMCX (there are quite a lot of forum reports for poor MMCX for this model), it started spinning like a windvane OOTB. This is not from repeated cable changes, it was already like that right from the start. So, I see the new Tin T2 Evo has MMCX again, and TBH I'm a bit worried QC wise. 

But let's see how it goes, first adopter reviews should start filtering out soon enough for the Tin T2 Evo.


----------



## nymz

Some quick first impressions since I gotta go back to work. Seems a straight upgrade to Blon-03, but keep in mind it’s first time hearing both.

+Build quality
+Fit and confort
+Layering / Separation
+Coherency
+Timbre
+Sub-bass. Mid bass also good, and no bass bleed.
+Fast and tight, no ‘blur’
+Treble extension
+Treats mids very well.
+Female voices
+Imaging

-Average soundstage
-Eletric guitars solos might be much to some (I like it)

Gotta do some more A/B testing. Pretty sure I prefer it to FH3 for my library, but that’s not saying much since I don’t like FH3. Guess next step is A/Bing with Mangird Teas.


----------



## 430633

nymz said:


> Some quick first impressions since I gotta go back to work. Seems a straight upgrade to Blon-03, but keep in mind it’s first time hearing both.
> 
> +Build quality
> +Fit and confort
> ...


Sounds like it could be subjectively better than the FD3 based on personal tuning preference! Wonder how it will fair against the Aria, Yuan Li, IT01X and Hana 2021


----------



## nymz

PhoenixSong said:


> Sounds like it could be subjectively better than the FD3 based on personal tuning preference! Wonder how it will fair against the Aria, Yuan Li, IT01X and Hana 2021



Can't comment on that,since I dont own any  of those, FH3 were my entry IEM couple of months ago. In two days I got GK10, mh755, Blon-03 and Mele, so its my first delve into this bracket.

I can say tho that I've owned FD5 and people claim that FD3 is pretty similar. I'd take Mele over FD5 anyday, or pretty much anything, even fh3, since that treble killed my ears and I returned it 2 weeks later.

Pretty sure fd5 is better on technicalities tho, like stage, imaging, detail, etc


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> Read Chapter 6 of this book, it isn't that straightforward
> Newell, P., & Holland, K. (2018). _Loudspeakers : For music recording and reproduction_. ProQuest Ebook Central https://ebookcentral-proquest-com.libraryproxy.griffith.edu.au


The onus is on you to show ANY tangible evidence instead of  some citations.


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> The onus is on you to show ANY tangible evidence instead of  some citations.


Why should I? Is shifting your obstinate opinion worth the effort? I don't remember owing you anything. LOL! If you desire knowledge, pursue it yourself- I think you're old enough to do at least that instead of waiting to be spoon-fed


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 25, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> Why should I? Is shifting your obstinate opinion worth the effort? I don't remember owing you anything. LOL! If you desire knowledge, pursue it yourself- I think you're old enough to do at least that instead of waiting to be spoon-fed


From the one who asserts something, you can demand proof. To receive - indeed, not always.
That is why in many forums the topic of the effect of cables on the sound of headphones is forbidden for discussion, as it does not bring anything but holy war. Neither side has proof that they are right. The dispute is meaningless until the appearance of these.

Personally, I'm surprised that there is no evidence at all about the effect of cables on the frequency response. If you believe the stories about reducing the peaks of high frequencies and deepening low frequencies, then at least minimal changes in the frequency response should be visible. STOP! I got into this crap too? I'm going to hang myself on my best cable ... But should I choose copper or silver plated? Or maybe Litz?


----------



## nymz

7hz Timeless review by BGGAR.


----------



## 430633

Vladimir 198 said:


> From the one who asserts something, you can demand proof. To receive - indeed, not always.
> That is why in many forums the topic of the effect of cables on the sound of headphones is forbidden for discussion, as it does not bring anything but holy war. Neither side has proof that they are right. The dispute is meaningless until the appearance of these.
> 
> Personally, I'm surprised that there is no evidence at all about the effect of cables on the frequency response. If you believe the stories about reducing the peaks of high frequencies and deepening low frequencies, then at least minimal changes in the frequency response should be visible. STOP! I got into this crap too? I'm going to hang myself on my best cable ...


Yeah, dominant notions, running scripts, power struggles and the voice of the majority. The minority will be at a disadvantage and the terms be set against their favour


----------



## ChrisOc

nymz said:


> 7hz Timeless review by BGGAR.



The 7Hz Timeless sounds like a good planar magnetic set....

....but I am waiting to hear my TRI I3 Pros first.


----------



## Vladimir 198

PhoenixSong said:


> The minority will be at a disadvantage


The minority can enjoy moral excellence and cost savings. After all, in the end, no one imposes anything on anyone. No one forces you to wear a chador or stone you if you go out in shorts or even with a cable included instead of a $ 1.5k moon silver cable.
    Smile and relax, it's not so bad. It's like talking about religion. Well-mannered people should avoid this. After all, you endure if someone out loud praises a god whom you may not worship. Likewise.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> The 7Hz Timeless sounds like a good planar magnetic set....
> 
> ....but I am waiting to hear my TRI I3 Pros first.


They got my curiosity with this





But now you got my attention.


----------



## Vladimir 198

nymz said:


> 7hz Timeless review by BGGAR.


Can someone help and describe the essence of the review with a few keywords? I don't understand English, no subtitles ...


----------



## nymz

Vladimir 198 said:


> Can someone help and describe the essence of the review with a few keywords? I don't understand English, no subtitles ...



Sure. In his opinion it's the best planar IEM to date and does his library pretty well. He recommends it. There's a small peak on upper mids tho.


----------



## igor0203

RikudouGoku said:


> They got my curiosity with this
> 
> 
> But now you got my attention.


I just realized, damn you like subbass


----------



## RikudouGoku

igor0203 said:


> I just realized, damn you like subbass


Sub-bass is king
Mid-bass is evil


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Sub-bass is king
> Mid-bass is evil


I would agree with you to a point, sub-bass is king, mid-bass is good in moderation.....possibly evil beyond a certain point!


----------



## Dobrescu George

mndless said:


> I hope things at your job start going better for you. I know how much of a downer it can be to have a difficult work environment drag on you mentally. While it doesn't help when you're reading them, it is safe to ignore the negative feedback in youtube comments. People use the anonymity of the internet to vent their frustrations on people, even when it's incredibly unfair to do so.



Thank you so much for your kind words!!

Let's hope the main job starts getting better soon, I'm deep in with fatigue lately  

This being said, at least it allows me to enjoy music while working, so I can to some degree relax while things are not intense 

-----

Speaking of which 


I know I've been posting a lot about IEMs, but don't you worry, I got way more than IEMs in store for reviews next month!! 

Until then, here's my take on Metalure Wave, an IEM that I fell in love with, something with the sound of a bass cannon, but the control of a fine ballerina!~ 

This one is not for the faint of heart, and may become so much of a guilty pleasure it may steal your ear time form the other IEMs you've been listening to, so thread carefully 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/08/metalure-wave-iems-ultra-basshead-fun.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

nymz said:


> Can 100% confirm, this is how I got mine, as per Riku's advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might bit the dust and buy a moded one, which will be expensive and I don't recomend, I'll do it for the sake of collection


I have a modded MH1 well its expensive but worth for a collector's hobby. For some one who's on a tight budget, better to go for Tanya or Blons.


baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003162327588.html
> 
> Tin HIFI T2 EVO
> $59 USD
> ...


I'll get them but considering crappy shipping conditions to India I will most probably get them after 99% of the early adopters.😂😂


----------



## iFi audio

PhonoPhi said:


> But given that it is highly profitable to sell $100+ cables - many odd things are out there



I reckon that you don't have a single aftermarket cable  ?

No tricky question, just legit curiosity!


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 25, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> I reckon that you don't have a single aftermarket cable  ?
> No tricky question, just legit curiosity!


Now I'm really pissed off.
Worried about sales? No tricky question, just legit curiosity! 
 I think that your question is not out of tricky curiosity, but simply a desire to humiliate the one who interferes with your trade. How do you like this answer?
And another question, where to get the best sound - to spend a couple of thousand(amount at your discretion) on high-quality headphones? Or half for the headphones and half for the "aftermarket("100 times miraculous")  cable" ? - I know the answer. And you?


----------



## nymz

To void more unecessary spamm on this thread, and since it's not a discovery anymore, I created a thread to share Mele Impressions here.






Feel free to hop in!


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhoenixSong said:


> Why should I? Is shifting your obstinate opinion worth the effort? I don't remember owing you anything. LOL! If you desire knowledge, pursue it yourself- I think you're old enough to do at least that instead of waiting to be spoon-fed


Indeed to expect something constructive would be futile.

Not unexpected - for the lack of facts - shifting to personal attacks.
That is how the pretense of "cable controversy" is fuelled.
There is no controversy! The complete lack of evidence of that anything rather than cable resistance matter is now fully overwhelming.

I do have 30+ cables, I did measure that their capacitance and inductance is not any factor below 20 kHz. No difference between pure copper, spc snd pure silver of the same resistance.

The resistance difference can indeed be noticeable when your change from a stock cable, like old KZ, to a decent aftermarket cable that what got me started.
But then the difference you hear is all the limitations of the source.

Now,  I feel really sad that someone with limited funds and limited sources buying expensive (and the boundary for me at $20-$25) cable to  "hear the difference" instead of investing into their source and IEMs.

This cable money goes into pure marketing and profit rather than into R&D and new models of sources and IEMs.

But I can understand almost irresistible lure of the catchy marketing - plarinum, palladium, rhodium alloys, graphene, OFC, 7N, single crystal and the names - golden fall, dragon tail, monkey delight, almost irresistible



iFi audio said:


> I reckon that you don't have a single aftermarket cable  ?
> 
> No tricky question, just legit curiosity!



To satisfy your curiousity - I do have quite a few, I use 2.5 balanced with all my IEMs.

I did get few impedance adapters and IEmatch - they actually helped me to arrive to an amazingly simple fact that with an ideal source -  cables (as any purely resistive load) should not matter - the ideal source will deliver the same current/power to a transducer through higher voltage compensating for the resistance within its non-distorted voltage specs.

I do think I've wasted my money on few $30+ cables,  so I would hope other can save their money for the sources and/or IEMs.

Now that I have satisfied your curiousity, please do tell what I could possibly miss based on the facts rather than hearing this "proverbial difference" between pure copper and spc


----------



## 430633

Vladimir 198 said:


> The minority can enjoy moral excellence and cost savings. After all, in the end, no one imposes anything on anyone. No one forces you to wear a chador or stone you if you go out in shorts or even with a cable included instead of a $ 1.5k moon silver cable.
> Smile and relax, it's not so bad. It's like talking about religion. Well-mannered people should avoid this. After all, you endure if someone out loud praises a god whom you may not worship. Likewise.


The open discrimination is quite something though- at least the religions you speak of are recognised, however intangible their effects may be. I'm not saying anyone should be spending kilobucks or that it would be worth it, it's about presenting evidence but even after having done so they either refuse to look at it or dismiss all of it with a "that evidence doesn't count, coz it does not fit into what we're looking for"


----------



## iFi audio

Vladimir 198 said:


> Now I'm really pissed off.
> Worried about sales? No tricky question, just legit curiosity!
> I think that your question is not out of tricky curiosity, but simply a desire to humiliate the one who interferes with your trade. How do you like this answer?
> And another question, where to get the best sound - to spend a couple of thousand on high-quality headphones? Or half for the headphones and half for the "aftermarket cable" ? - I know the answer. And you?



I'm always curious when I see folks not into aftermarket cables, really. It has nothing to do with sales, humiliating others or anything of the sort, but legit (truly) interest why people use stuff they do and don't use other stuff. That's all there is to it, all good


----------



## 430633 (Aug 25, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Indeed to expect something constructive would be futile.
> 
> Not unexpected - for the lack of facts - shifting to personal attacks.
> That is how the pretense of "cable controversy" is fuelled.
> ...


It's not just about measuring the cables themselves- heck, a cable that's not connected to a load acts like an antenna picking up interference that can be measured. If you want to measure something, measure the effects the cables have on different aspects of the resultant sound, that would be way more scientific


----------



## 430633

@PhonoPhi it's all fine at first, until you accuse me of personal attacks (now I'm calling you out for it) and mocking me for my apparent lack of funds and purchase decisions. I may lack funds but have plentiful connections and opportunities. Mbl speaker systems, audeze lcd_4z, stax 009s, hifiman susvara, focal utopia, these are stuff I heard multiple times that I can name right off the bat


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 25, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> It's not just about measuring the cables themselves- heck, a cable that's not connected to a load acts like an antenna picking up interference that can be measured. If you want to measure something, measure the effects the cables have on different aspects of the resultant sound, that would be way more scientific


Do not try " to invent" - "antenna", what others may need to measure, just stick with your pure pretense for the lack of any credible evidence.
I did more than enough to satisfy my curiousity and support my statements. I will be happy to run any well-defined experiments.





PhoenixSong said:


> @PhonoPhi it's all fine at first, until you accuse me of personal attacks (now I'm calling you out for it) and mocking me for my apparent lack of funds and purchase decisions. I may lack funds but have plentiful connections and opportunities. Mbl speaker systems, audeze lcd_4z, stax 009s, hifiman susvara, focal utopia, these are stuff I heard multiple times that I can name right off the bat


I did not call any!
Do not try to get out of this easy pretending about any personal attacks. I had it few times with "cable supporters"


----------



## 430633 (Aug 25, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Do not try " to invent" - "antenna", what others may need to measure, just stick with your pure pretense for the lack of any credible evidence.
> I did more than enough to satisfy my curiousity and support my statements. I will be happy to run any well-defined experiments.
> I did not call any!
> Do not try to get put of this pretending on any personal attacks. I had it few times with "cable supporters"


Interesting how you generalise everyone who's not aligned with your philosophy as "cable supporters" (what is that, even?) and describe cable names as something "alluring" (aren't they simply a means of identification?)

*At least you admit the effects of resistance- said goldenfall cables and other well made, reasonably priced (because apparently peasants like me get them during sales) cables are right up your alley then? The goldenfalls by your way of measurement only measures 0.11ohms, courtesy of Rikudou's chart


----------



## iFi audio

PhonoPhi said:


> Now that I have satisfied your curiousity, please do tell what I could possibly miss based on the facts rather than hearing this "proverbial difference" between pure copper and spc



Although my subjective exposure to many different aftermarket cables (oftentimes costly) tells me that they can be meaningful and vary in how much they do, I don't think that you've missed anything specific  

I will say though that running a legal operation with all associated upkeep and component costs often means far lower profits on $100 cables than many people might think


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 25, 2021)

del


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 25, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> Interesting how you generalise everyone who's not aligned with your philosophy as "cable supporters" (what is that, even?) and describe cable names as something "alluring" (aren't they simply a means of identification?)
> 
> *At least you admit the effects of resistance- said goldenfall cables and other well made, reasonably priced (because apparently peasants like me get them during sales) cables are right up your alley then? The goldenfalls by your way of measurement only measures 0.11ohms, courtesy of Rikudou's chart


I may be "categorical" in a form of my statements, my apologies.
Great that you make an informed choice, and then some cables can look nice - I just wish to see some "semicredible" evidence to go for it.
Otherwise, I am just getting few C24s - good price, and I like their ergonomics the most (to the best of my limited listening abilities - resistance below 0.3-0.35 Ohm is not a factor in my chains).

P. S. Collecting, colour matching, colour therapy, exploring psychoacoustics (I could convince myself that blue cables sound best)) - whichever makes one happy based on informed choices


----------



## jant71

What happened to the Discovery thread lately?? Geez man! Outta here!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Off late it seems it would be easier to prove existence of God than discover anything new on this thread 😂😂😂


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> I may be "categorical" in a form of my statements, my apologies.
> Great that you make an informed choice, and then some cables can look nice - I just wish to see some "semicredible" evidence to go for it.
> Otherwise, I am just getting few C24s - good price, and I like their ergonomics the most (to the best of my limited listening abilities - resistance below 0.3-0.35 Ohm is not a factor in my chains).
> 
> P. S. Collecting, colour matching, colour therapy, exploring psychoacoustics (I could convince myself that blue cables sound best)) - whichever makes one happy based on informed choices


Colour coordinated ones are the best! My golden cables sound best with red and gold BA10. Treble peaks are more controlled and mids are shimmering.


----------



## 430633

jant71 said:


> What happened to the Discovery thread lately?? Geez man! Outta here!


Indeed it might be for the best. It just never ceases to amaze me every time I discover people who find it that hard to simply engage in open-minded, respectful conversation devoid of condescending, derogatory remarks


----------



## nraymond

PhoenixSong said:


> Indeed it might be for the best. It just never ceases to amaze me every time I discover people who find it that hard to simply engage in open-minded, respectful conversation devoid of condescending, derogatory remarks


Well at this stage of the Coronavirus pandemic I'm not surprised if there is more... friction to online conversations. A number of nations are in lockdown again, and the latest variant hasn't finished spreading yet. I wish everyone the best during this difficult time.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Can we stop off topic chats? This is discovery thread not forum lobby, I was disappointed when seeing 2,3 threads of progression without any new IEM/related gadgets discoveries😭 C’mon let’s discuss about interesting findings about new IEMs!


----------



## mndless

Thanks @AmericanSpirit for trying to get us back on topic. To help with that, have a currently incomplete listing for what appears to be the upcoming KBEar Aurora Beryllium DD set on AliExpress

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=e9ff84b1-bc32-4154-a8af-62578583fa46-4





No details have been added yet aside from this single picture and the price, so there's probably still a bit more time before it'll actually be available. Looks nice, though, right?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 25, 2021)

mndless said:


> Thanks @AmericanSpirit for trying to get us back on topic. To help with that, have a currently incomplete listing for what appears to be the upcoming KBEar Aurora Beryllium DD set on AliExpress
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...exp_id=e9ff84b1-bc32-4154-a8af-62578583fa46-4
> 
> ...


Aurora!! Looks nice! Wow so finally it’s out!

OK here is my finding:
NiceHCK’s new flashship, looks like a single DD, but wow priced at $250! Pretty bold movement!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKCkTvz


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> Aurora!! Looks nice! Wow so finally it’s out!


Based on the ongoing hype surrounding the now discontinued BElieve that it is meant to succeed in their lineup, it should be good if they keep similar tuning.


----------



## Asakurai (Aug 26, 2021)

Just sharing some IEM which will launched by local seller in Indonesia, it's still not available at the moment, it's also one of great lineup i've heard recently.


8BA one, black colour, price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
if i have to choose 3 words to describe this IEM: Engaging, Musical, Fun
it does have great technical to support which is quite comparable against my VX which is remarkable for the price, VX obviously has better resolution, but in term of 3D imaging sometimes i feel this IEM better than VX
it also much more engaging, fun to listen while VX can be considered boring after listening to this IEM
great one, actually I already wait in line to buy it LOL

great complementary IEM to VX user


10BA, Red colour,  price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
it's more similar to VX actually, it just a little bit harder to drive and more relaxing treble compared to VX
the resolution should be the same level

if someone like VX and don't need the switch, i think this could be your endgame IEM

pic for fun



8ba+1dd, blue colour, price should be around $600
this one has monitoring sound, the resolution is incredibly good (it surpassed my Yanyin Rosemary for resolution)
clear mid-high frequency, neutral vocal which suitable for any genre, great detail, good soundstage depth which you can feel the sound behind your head in some song
in term of value, this probably have the highest value for that price range, solid performer

Actually i don't want to share this right now because it's still not available at the moment
I just want this thread to back on its track, stop bashing each other and more sharing


----------



## WendyLi

mndless said:


> the upcoming KBEar Aurora Beryllium DD set on AliExpress


Not Beryllium DD. this is a test listing.


----------



## mndless

WendyLi said:


> Not Beryllium DD. this is a test listing.


Thanks for clearing that up! Do you have any news about when we can expect to see real listings for Aurora?


----------



## dw1narso

Asakurai said:


> Just sharing some IEM which will launched by local seller in Indonesia, it's still not available at the moment, it's also one of great lineup i've heard recently.
> 
> 
> 8BA one, black colour, price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
> ...


Good to see Indonesia IEM builder around.
I saw some Indonesian IEMs got very nice impressions from local reviewers.
But this/these companies seem focusing on high end stuffs only (understandably from economic point of view), which would be mostly beyond my reach.
(not that I could afford, but saving for retirement plus 2 kids about going to colleges have me very careful in spending..  )


----------



## WendyLi

*Thank you guys for your attention to Aurora. And now Aurora is really coming.*


----------



## Ace Bee

Asakurai said:


> Just sharing some IEM which will launched by local seller in Indonesia, it's still not available at the moment, it's also one of great lineup i've heard recently.
> 
> 
> 8BA one, black colour, price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
> ...


Will these be open to worldwide selling? I'm interested in the DD+BA hybrid.


----------



## Asakurai

Ace Bee said:


> Will these be open to worldwide selling? I'm interested in the DD+BA hybrid.


I think they can accept order from worldwide, i'll ask them later


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Asakurai said:


> Just sharing some IEM which will launched by local seller in Indonesia, it's still not available at the moment, it's also one of great lineup i've heard recently.
> 
> 
> 8BA one, black colour, price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
> ...


Very high price for diy, in our country some diy-developers are made top iems for ~200-300$, i think, that this a real price


----------



## Ace Bee

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Very high price for diy, in our country some diy-developers are made top iems for ~200-300$, i think, that this a real price


Suggestions please?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Aug 26, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Suggestions please?


https://telegra.ph/Naushniki-ot-Snowy88-04-10 making headphones with good drivers for not expensive. this example shows that for $ 200-300 you can make excellent top-end headphones without spending 1000$ on 100500 BA 




Not my photos


----------



## RikudouGoku

TForce Audio Yuan Li:
























Another single DD at 120 usd.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> TForce Audio Yuan Li:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks... Pretty pretty good...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> Looks... Pretty pretty good...


Budget Yume?


----------



## r31ya (Aug 26, 2021)

Asakurai said:


> Just sharing some IEM which will launched by local seller in Indonesia, it's still not available at the moment, it's also one of great lineup i've heard recently.
> 
> 
> 8BA one, black colour, price still undertemined but should be somewhere around $1000
> ...


New brand? at that price point you'll hit another Indonesian, the Custom IEMs *Avara *




Avara EST-6, $1.100, 2 EST+4BA
----
Sincerely hoping for your success man.
I saw _Yodja Audio Eka_, Indonesian Earbud maker (from my hometown and audiophile acquaintances) implode for lack of distribution and marketing plan, hoping you'll be more prepared than them.


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Budget Yume?


More bass than Yume for sure. I liked everything of Yume except the lanky bass...waste of the DD used there.


----------



## Asakurai

r31ya said:


> New brand? at that price point you'll hit another Indonesian, the Custom IEMs *Avara *
> 
> 
> Avara EST-6, $1.100, 2 EST+4BA
> ...


It's not mine, only try the prototype

It definitely outclass avara est IMO 😉


----------



## vilders

New from BGVP

BGVP DH5 5-driver Hybrid​10mm Beryllium + 2 Ba Knowles RAF 32873 + 2 Ba custom BGVP 30042
Wood faceplate

Price: 85$ HiFiGo 
And Aliexpress


----------



## r31ya

vilders said:


> New from BGVP
> 
> BGVP DH5 5-driver Hybrid​10mm Beryllium + 2 Ba Knowles RAF 32873 + 2 Ba custom BGVP 30042
> Wood faceplate
> ...


Looks so tempting, sub $100, 5 Driver with Beryllium and Knowles...
Let's see how this fight Aria


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> More bass than Yume for sure. I liked everything of Yume except the lanky bass...waste of the DD used there.


Agreed. And that’s why I preordered Bravery simply because See Audio fired DD bass of Yume and switched to Knowles woofer (2BA).


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Agreed. And that’s why I preordered Bravery simply because See Audio fired DD bass of Yume and switched to Knowles woofer (2BA).


I'll get a Bravery in September mid for review tour. Will be able to give impressions.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Audiosense DT300:
























Sure looks nice

Sound however....frankly, dissapointed me so much that I even thought it was defective....



I went and confirmed the graph with Akros and it seems this isnt defective and is intended.





Then I tried my 80ohm adapter and



Sounds leagues better than stock. Yeah, I will review it with that 80ohm adapter...... and if you dont want to use any resistance adapter, just...stay away from it....




(also doesnt seem to be that different between 30 and 80ohm for some reason.)


----------



## vilders

r31ya said:


> Let's see how this fight Aria


Or Blessing 2


----------



## CactusPete23

Wow, The Legend is $1,299 retail.  I'd have to hear them first to even consider paying that much.     I've not even spent $300 for IEMs (Yet!). 

 Penon has a discount for members.  They don't like us sharing codes here, so join them and/or ask for a discount code.

Today we would like to introduce Penon TOTL Flagship Audiophile IEM - *LEGEND *and TOTL Flagship Audiophile Upgrade Cable - *Storm.*






Legend retail price : USD1299, sound value is USD2000+.
*Now* VIP promotion offer is USD1149, which is *USD150 OFF 

Here is purchase link:*
https://penonaudio.com/penon-legend.html

Coupon code : XXXXXXXX
(Please keep the code in secret.)






Storm retail price : USD1199 sound value USD150+
*Now *VIP promotion offer is USD1049 , which is *USD150 OFF

Here is purchase link:
https://penonaudio.com/penon-storm.html*​


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

CactusPete23 said:


> Wow, The Legend is $1,299 retail.  I'd have to hear them first to even consider paying that much.     I've not even spent $300 for IEMs (Yet!).
> 
> Penon has a discount for members.  They don't like us sharing codes here, so join them and/or ask for a discount code.
> 
> ...


That $150 discount seems puny against that MSRP 😅 welp!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 26, 2021)

CactusPete23 said:


> Wow, The Legend is $1,299 retail.  I'd have to hear them first to even consider paying that much.     I've not even spent $300 for IEMs (Yet!).
> 
> Penon has a discount for members.  They don't like us sharing codes here, so join them and/or ask for a discount code.
> 
> ...


Hmmm $1.1kcable🤔
I’d just get both DUNU SA6 and Moondrop Variations (adds up to like $1.1k) and call it endgame unless I have $5 millions of lottery win😞

well it will make other $200 cable look reasonable from a consumer psychology stand point if that’s the aim.


----------



## kmmbd

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmmm $1.1kcable🤔
> I’d just get both DUNU SA6 and Moondrop Variations (adds up to like $1.1k) and call it endgame unless I have $5 millions of lottery win😞
> 
> well it will make other $200 cable look reasonable from a consumer psychology stand point if that’s the aim.


The target audience and target market of super-exotic cables are a strange one. They are the people who already own multiple TOTL/Endgame level of IEMs and want to see if they can eke out even better performance by, well, adding another $2K cable. I myself will go for a $150 cable if that looks and feels exotic enough (purely cosmetic reasons).

Either way, the configuration Penon has here is actually cheaper than similar Effect Audio cables (which go for above $2000, I kid you not). Nonetheless, the thread was already derailed by cable debates once and I don't want to reignite that frankly fruitless discussion. 🤣


----------



## mndless

kmmbd said:


> The target audience and target market of super-exotic cables are a strange one. They are the people who already own multiple TOTL/Endgame level of IEMs and want to see if they can eke out even better performance by, well, adding another $2K cable. I myself will go for a $150 cable if that looks and feels exotic enough (purely cosmetic reasons).
> 
> Either way, the configuration Penon has here is actually cheaper than similar Effect Audio cables (which go for above $2000, I kid you not). Nonetheless, the thread was already derailed by cable debates once and I don't want to reignite that frankly fruitless discussion. 🤣


I hope that I have enough disposable income one day to have nothing better to spend it on than chasing the extremely diminishing returns of ultra-premium multi-kilobuck IEM cables. Seems quite unlikely for me, though.


----------



## kmmbd

People looking for a DAP under $200 can look into Hidizs AP80 Pro. Good display, very small form factor, decently powerful balanced output, and quite nice staging. Better than the Hiby R3 Pro Saber to my ears in terms of sound, though I think the Sony NW-A55 (with MrWalkman firmware) is still the "DAP to beat" around $200 mark. Issue is - it's very hard to get the Sony DAP in many markets nowadays, in typical Sony fashion (always discontinuing their best stuff).


----------



## rayliam80

kmmbd said:


> People looking for a DAP under $200 can look into Hidizs AP80 Pro. Good display, very small form factor, decently powerful balanced output, and quite nice staging. Better than the Hiby R3 Pro Saber to my ears in terms of sound, though I think the Sony NW-A55 (with MrWalkman firmware) is still the "DAP to beat" around $200 mark. Issue is - it's very hard to get the Sony DAP in many markets nowadays, in typical Sony fashion (always discontinuing their best stuff).



I really enjoyed my AP80 (non-pro) until it met its demise during the spin cycle of my washing machine. Nowadays, dongle away I go…


----------



## r31ya

rayliam80 said:


> I really enjoyed my AP80 (non-pro) until it met its demise during the spin cycle of my washing machine. Nowadays, dongle away I go…


Yeah, Dongle Republic~
--
I didn't use DAP as older dap that i've tried have tendency to lag when used as PC DAC (surely its better now) which is double duty expected from my daily use, so Dongle DAC we go.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I spent the last two days with my A55 with Mr Walkman MOD, with my Fiio amp, with Shouer Tape Pro with balanced cable, and it's been an absolute aural pleasure. Switching up tonight to the Dunu EST112 to see how it compares (balanced) and the NX7 mk III in balanced mode with the Sony DAP. It's just so hard to beat for that price range with the MOD and an amp with balanced mode.


----------



## 14christ (Aug 26, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I spent the last two days with my A55 with Mr Walkman MOD, with my Fiio amp, with Shouer Tape Pro with balanced cable, and it's been an absolute aural pleasure. Switching up tonight to the Dunu EST112 to see how it compares (balanced) and the NX7 mk III in balanced mode with the Sony DAP. It's just so hard to beat for that price range with the MOD and an amp with balanced mode.


I hear ya. Don't need much power to get the most from a lot of these iems. Cans, yeah you prolly need an amp but not iems. 1W of power is overkill for most if not all IEMs. Most will show no scaling past 500mW ime


----------



## Atek2019

BGGAR said, New BLON is coming:


----------



## mndless

14christ said:


> I hear ya. Don't need much power to get the most from a lot of these iems. Cans, yeah you prolly need an amp but not iems. 1W of power is overkill for most if not all IEMs. Most will show no scaling past 500mW ime


Absolutely. Even the Kinera NanNa 2.0 aren't able to make use of more than a third of the max output of the HiBy R5 Saber. I was able to confirm this with my friend's setup when I visited him last, and those are another EST set that loves power. The R5 S is a DAP capable of outputting just over 1W per channel at 16Ohm. Definitely overkill on the power front for just about every IEM out there. I suspect there may be some high impedance planar magnetic sets out there that I'm unaware of that would need that much power, but it would be these kinds of anomalous sets that break that norm.


----------



## mndless

Atek2019 said:


> BGGAR said, New BLON is coming:


They're certainly quite shiny. Looking forward to learning more about them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mndless said:


> Absolutely. Even the Kinera NanNa 2.0 aren't able to make use of more than a third of the max output of the HiBy R5 Saber. I was able to confirm this with my friend's setup when I visited him last, and those are another EST set that loves power. The R5 S is a DAP capable of outputting just over 1W per channel at 16Ohm. Definitely overkill on the power front for just about every IEM out there. I suspect there may be some high impedance planar magnetic sets out there that I'm unaware of that would need that much power, but it would be these kinds of anomalous sets that break that norm.


My Hiby and Fiio X3 handle almost everything with ease. No problem there. The Sony DAPS are notoriously low powered, so though many don't need an amp, for the sake of using balanced out and adding some juice, I'l use the Fiio amp.


----------



## nymz (Aug 27, 2021)

Seems its a double DD. Interesting..


----------



## Dany1

Shozy Ceres - 1 DD + 1 BA Hybrid Iem








Shozy released their new iem Ceres. IMHO it looks stunning. The color combination of Yellow and deep blue is so intriguing. Has anyone tried this iem yet ? I haven't seen any information or sound impressions on it yet.


----------



## 14christ

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My Hiby and Fiio X3 handle almost everything with ease. No problem there. The Sony DAPS are notoriously low powered, so though many don't need an amp, for the sake of using balanced out and adding some juice, I'l use the Fiio amp.


How do the pcm dacs sound compared to ess and cirrus? Never heard a pcm dac. Any noticable differences?


----------



## mndless

If anyone was interested in these inexpensive DD set from Amazon, Apparently called the E13S




They do actually end up looking like their product pictures. They're not terrible, but I'd recommend against using the stock eartips. They've tuned these things for the typical mid-bass impact that so many consumer sets have, so the stock eartips make too good of a seal and the midbass crushes everything else. Using Spinfit CP-360 to nuke the bass makes these a relatively acceptable V-shaped tuning with extra bass gain. Unfortunately, I lack a way to graph these, but for, like, $20, I don't think you would be wildly disappointed by their sound after they've had several hours to burn in. This is definitely a set where I have noticed a distinct change in how the driver sounds after being left to burn for a bit. The bass tightens up a bit and the treble becomes a lot more distinct. They're about on par with Sony earbuds at the same price, but they do come with some interesting eartips and MMCX connectors, so they're a little more fun to play around with compared to wired Sony earbuds. Their eartips have proven to be far more useful for my GS Audio GD7B, where they dramatically improve bass impact without losing treble, since they're ridiculously large bore. Like, the bore of these things is 5.5mm at least. They're absolutely massive.

If they keep improving with more run time, I'll post an update.

TL;DR: Not bad for $20, but nothing to write home about. The tips may be more interesting than the IEM itself.


----------



## Strifeff7

Some good music for you folks,
Heavy impactful bass,
Amazing guitar riff,
Very busy treble,

Great for testing iems technicality.


----------



## Ap616

Listening to this part on my Reecho SG-03 is nice 👌 Good bass, stereo separation, and layering for $69


----------



## tgx78 (Aug 27, 2021)

*GS Audio’s Flagship SE12*



Haven’t had a chance to graph the SE12 yet, but I am hearing more v-shaped tuning compared to the SE11. Generally I am not a big fan of the ‘ton of bass + ton of treble' approach to audio, which partially explains why I like the NM2+ more than the Bravado mkII for example, but these GS Audio sounds incredibly detailed and effortless so I might enjoy it as a low level listening device.




The low end extends well and offers up good impact. Bass weight lacks the DD’s physicality, but retains good pace and definition all the way down to 25-30Hz. Midrange detail and clarity are close to the SE11, but vocals seem to have slightly better air and a dimensional quality to them than the SE11. For the treble region, SE12 sounds a bit brighter and/or sharper. There might be a lower treble elevation akin to Tansio Mirai Spark somewhere between 6-7kHz. Upper treble extension is excellent, contributing to an airy and open sound with unconstrained dynamics. Separation is very good without seeming exaggerated. Layering and imaging are both quite good – instruments take on the proper distance and direction cues and there is decent air around each.

Initial impression of the SE12 is that it combines incredible clarity and resolution with tight, tastefully elevated bass and extended treble with plenty of energy. Will measure it tomorrow or a day after and start comparing it to the RS10.

*Day 2*



More I listen to the SE12, the more it grows on me. Now that I’ve been trying out different music genres outside of my usual classical library, it explains why it’s tuned this way. Additionally this must be one of the very best BA bass I’ve ever heard surpassing RS10 and Spark easily. Its attack is really crisp, clean, impactful with unusually natural decay and sustain. Coincidentally I noticed the SE12 is using the same Sonion 38series Accupass woofers as Oriolus Trailliis, but doubling up to a quad setup 😮. Also interesting to see 4 x Knowles 33803 full range drivers to cover the presumably lower mids to lower treble regions then those electrets taking over the upper registry.


Traillii has 2 x woofers + 6 mid range BAs + 4 ESTs.

SE12: 4 x woofers + 4 full range BAs + 4 ESTs.


----------



## mndless

tgx78 said:


> *GS Audio’s Flagship SE12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're finding use cases for it. A shame they aren't in your preferred music genres, but it's something.


----------



## InvisibleInk

tgx78 said:


> *GS Audio’s Flagship SE12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badass 


tgx78 said:


> *GS Audio’s Flagship SE12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some badass kilobuck range specs. Getting what you payed for value.


----------



## ian91

Atek2019 said:


> BGGAR said, New BLON is coming:



l've been waiting for this one. As usual it looks like they're going for an odd shell that may not suit everyone.


----------



## Strifeff7

Ap616 said:


> Good bass, stereo separation, and layering for $69


Nice, 👌


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I spent the last two days with my A55 with Mr Walkman MOD, with my Fiio amp, with Shouer Tape Pro with balanced cable, and it's been an absolute aural pleasure. Switching up tonight to the Dunu EST112 to see how it compares (balanced) and the NX7 mk III in balanced mode with the Sony DAP. It's just so hard to beat for that price range with the MOD and an amp with balanced mode.


Hooray!  Someone who likes the Tape Pro! A good implementation of the MST driver.


----------



## dw1narso

mndless said:


> If anyone was interested in these inexpensive DD set from Amazon, Apparently called the E13S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so familiar 😀.. (Yamaha EPH100 copycat)


----------



## H T T

mndless said:


> If anyone was interested in these inexpensive DD set from Amazon, Apparently called the E13S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tips look like some of the tips that come with Hifiman products.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

tgx78 said:


> *GS Audio’s Flagship SE12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This GS Audio certainly got great price-to-performance initiatives! 

Although the tuning is not my preferred ones for ST10, the technical aspect of it is not a thing that can be ignored.

If EQ is an option, I can recommend ST10 to community, if not it still can be considered as one collective of the library—mid focus, with basshead satisfying sub-bass floor, and meaty mid-bass. Treble sensitive person would no need to worry about the spikes too, it’s pretty smoothed out, but still got solid articulating ability behind it’s smoothed out curve.


----------



## steviewonderbread

Anyone know what happened to the dedicated Mele thread?


----------



## dharmasteve

steviewonderbread said:


> Anyone know what happened to the dedicated Mele thread?


I can't find it either. I hope it hasn't been pulled, that would be pretty nanny state. Something isn't right.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TForce Audio Yuan Li: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/reviews#review-26630

Rank: A

Well tuned neutral iem, not exactly a budget Oxygen but it does share some of its traits (Imaging, bass quality and female vocals) with it.

This is the iem version of the K´s LBBS earbud.


----------



## stenog

dharmasteve said:


> I can't find it either. I hope it hasn't been pulled, that would be pretty nanny state. Something isn't right.



Everything about Mele has been erased from head fi. Personally I don't care but it's probably not the best thing to do. 

Head fi doesn't like competition or transparency. Talking about shooting yourself in the foot! 

https://www.google.com/search?q=mel...AQCIAQCSAQCYAQCwAQg&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp


----------



## dharmasteve

stenog said:


> Everything about Mele has been erased from head fi. Personally I don't care but it's probably not the best thing to do.
> 
> Head fi doesn't like competition or transparency. Talking about shooting yourself in the foot!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mel...AQCIAQCSAQCYAQCwAQg&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp


Wow. That is Autocratic. The world is a dark place, even here.


----------



## Ace Bee

stenog said:


> Everything about Mele has been erased from head fi. Personally I don't care but it's probably not the best thing to do.
> 
> Head fi doesn't like competition or transparency. Talking about shooting yourself in the foot!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mel...AQCIAQCSAQCYAQCwAQg&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp


Honestly, I am literally shocked! Even though I understand the tuning was done by someone who is banned here (BGGAR is banned here, right?), in the end it was a iem and it had every right to stay in this forum. This is such a massive blow on freedom of expression!


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> Wow. That is Autocratic. The world is a dark place, even here.


I am shocked. This is a Linsoul product. Are they banned now? Something is ethically wrong here. Hope it's a mistake.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Linsoul is a sponsor here as well. No clue why they would remove it....


----------



## steviewonderbread

I'm gonna have to put "M*l*" in my budget favorites list?


----------



## InvisibleInk

stenog said:


> Head fi doesn't like competition or transparency.


Nah, Jude hates BGGAR. And why wouldn't he? After being called a monkey and all that other racist BS.


----------



## 14christ

Yeah this is rediculous if you ask me.


----------



## nymz

Guys, mods contacted me and told me they deleted the thread. Since HBB is banned, they think the thread didn't met with their conduct. 

It's a shame, but I understand it. Please do not fill this thread with drama, it it what is, let's just move on.

Happy listening!


----------



## 14christ

InvisibleInk said:


> Nah, Jude hates BGGAR. And why wouldn't he? After being called a monkey and all that other racist BS.


Hmmm I had no idea any of this occured. If this indeed did then I change my opinion and anything this person had anything to do with should in fact be banned. That's crossing the line.


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 27, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> Nah, Jude hates BGGAR. And why wouldn't he? After being called a monkey and all that other racist BS.


While I understand his personal disagreement, this is not his personal forum, it's for everyone who is a member here. His personal interest should not prevail over the collective interest and purpose of the forum!


----------



## steviewonderbread

The Linsoul giveaway page for it is still up.. lol


----------



## dharmasteve

steviewonderbread said:


> The Linsoul giveaway page for it is still up.. lol


The Mele is a valid Linsoul product. Even if there is personal animosity this is ethically wrong, and the suits should be big enough to realise they have made a mistake and reinstate it. I bought it from Linsoul in good faith and expect to be able to discuss it. Linsoul have not been banned? Dark.


----------



## nymz

Guys, let's just not stir drama into this thread. It's about discoveries. Keep it clean or will be the second delete of the day.

Keep the discoveries and music rolling


----------



## dharmasteve

nymz said:


> Guys, let's just not stir drama into this thread. It's about discoveries. Keep it clean or will be the second delete of the day.
> 
> Keep the discoveries and music rolling


Linsoul and Tripowin are not banned and I paid some of the little money I get from my UK OAP pension to buy it in good faith. Why should I not be able to discuss it?


----------



## nymz

dharmasteve said:


> Linsoul and Tripowin are not banned and I paid some of the little money I get from my UK OAP pension to buy it in good faith. Why should I not be able to discuss it?



I hear you brother, I do. You can always find its official thread around (which I won't shamesly plug).
I just think we should take this converstation out of this thread. There's drama here every other day, until one day gets locked.

Keep in mind that if, you or anyone, need to talk about Mele or have any doubts, my DMs are open.

Much love, guys.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

steviewonderbread said:


> I'm gonna have to put "M*l*" in my budget favorites list?


M*** 👌 Updated my signature’s incoming list


----------



## Strifeff7

@nymz 
I just woke up and really surprised about this,
mixing politics with hobby it's a dark subject,
but it is what it is,

it's a rainy day here,


----------



## jmwant

BGVP announces 5 driver hybrid DH5.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-dh5-latest-five-driver-hybrid-iems1dd-4ba


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Thunder and Star arrived😍


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2021)

Head-fi acts like some fiefdom now. Sad. Members should be able to discuss about products that they bought from legit sellers and are sponsors on this forum even if it's tuned by Osama. Hope the Mele specific thread is restored soon.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Thunder unboxing 🤩


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Hooray!  Someone who likes the Tape Pro! A good implementation of the MST driver.


Yes. I rather enjoy the Pro in balanced mode. I played around with that mode and my Sony DAP only and found the Tape Pro to be top three, along with the GK10 and Dunu EST112. I found less enjoyment out of the NX7 mk III, thought the DQ6 in balanced mode sounded awful, and the Moondrop KXXS and UE900s were serviceable and in some ways kinda enjoyable, but I throw them in with the NX7 as being second tier, as the Tape Pro had a really smooth mature sound with plenty of detail but fun, with the same said for the GK10 and the EST112. The results kind of surprised me. MT300 was not included in this listening session.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thunder unboxing 🤩


How much would this beauty set you back?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How much would this beauty set you back?


Around 2600$

AROMA Thunder has 10BA + 1DD driver configuration and is also the first product equipped with a dynamic driver originally developed by AROMA.  
AROMA designed a dynamic driver for Thunder from scratch and named it "breakthrough | Inui".

Thunder can switch between two sound quality modes with a switch

Harmony:
Makes vocal expressions stand out and enhances the sense of existence.  The midrange becomes rhythmic and accurately expresses strength and weakness.  The high frequencies are highly faithful and transparent.

Concentrate:
Expresses low frequencies deeper and wider.  The expansion of the low range accurately conveys the attack that music must express.




Configuration (10BA + 1DD)
Low range: 1DD
mid-low range: 4BA
mid-high range: 4BA
ultra-high range: 2BA

Sensitivity 108dB SPL / mW
Impedance 17Ohm (1kHz)
Sound insulation performance 26dB
Frequency characteristics 10-22kHz
Attached cable OCC 1.2m 3.5mm stereo plug
Re-cable compatible (2pin)
Standard retail price 360,000 yen (excluding tax)


----------



## earmonger

"Enhances the sense of existence." And to think all it took was a treble boost.


----------



## nymz

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> WHY CAN'T YOU DISCUSS IT?! Because the guy who's LOGO appears on the IEM is BANNED from this site. Do all of you really need a syllabus and charts to comprehend this bit of information? Linsoul might sell it, but HBB's personal LOGO is on it, he tuned it, and his reputation is staked to it, not to mention he's doing promotion for it, and he's BANNED from head-fi, so it figures his IEM would be BANNED from this forum as well. I'm pretty sure Linsoul isn't going to be the "loophole" or "go around" for a BANNED reviewer getting his product spotlighted in a place he's not welcomed. This place exists because of the ownership. This isn't a democracy. This isn't user-centric. It's a moderated forum, with sponsors and owners. So how about we stop complaining in this thread, and open up a complaining thread elsewhere? I've suggested that more than once btw. The anti-cable, anti-hype train, anti-reviewers, conspiracy theory complainer thread, and you'll be right at home.



Water under the bridge, drama over, let's move on. Comments like this keep derrailing as you described. Lets focus on discoveries, all good.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. I rather enjoy the Pro in balanced mode. I played around with that mode and my Sony DAP only and found the Tape Pro to be top three, along with the GK10 and Dunu EST112. I found less enjoyment out of the NX7 mk III, thought the DQ6 in balanced mode sounded awful, and the Moondrop KXXS and UE900s were serviceable and in some ways kinda enjoyable, but I throw them in with the NX7 as being second tier, as the Tape Pro had a really smooth mature sound with plenty of detail but fun, with the same said for the GK10 and the EST112. The results kind of surprised me. MT300 was not included in this listening session.


The Tape Pro is one of my favourites along with the MT300 but I am afraid the GK10 I received was faulty. A replacement is on its way. I do like tribrids,  the i3 is another of my favourites as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Xinlisupreme said:


> Around 2600$
> 
> AROMA Thunder has 10BA + 1DD driver configuration and is also the first product equipped with a dynamic driver originally developed by AROMA.
> AROMA designed a dynamic driver for Thunder from scratch and named it "breakthrough | Inui".
> ...


Nice!

wait, I saw Chinese in the package and I assume Aroma is Chinese company, why retail price is Japanese Yen?  Are they like Orilious / Daruma Audio, Chinese company trying with Japanese branding?


----------



## ilianto (Aug 27, 2021)

Sad things happening here. I am out. See ya in another forum.

Edit: How do I delete my account?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nice!
> 
> wait, I saw Chinese in the package and I assume Aroma is Chinese company, why retail price is Japanese Yen?  Are they like Orilious / Daruma Audio, Chinese company trying with Japanese branding?


It’s based in HK but I kept descriptions from Japanese website 

http://aroma-audio.jp/Musical_Box_Thunder.html


----------



## nymz

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thunder unboxing 🤩



Great unboxing and pics. Thanks for sharing! Bet they sound like heaven! Have fun


----------



## Xinlisupreme

nymz said:


> Great unboxing and pics. Thanks for sharing! Bet they sound like heaven! Have fun


I’m thinking to sell everything and go with Jewel😅


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan

earmonger said:


> "Enhances the sense of existence." And to think all it took was a treble boost.


'Cause existence is pain, duh. Which, chances are, you might also possibly experience quite vividly due to an audacious treble boost. 

🙃


----------



## nymz

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’m thinking to sell everything and go with Jewel😅



How many buckaronis are we talking about? That can't be cheap 😂


----------



## Xinlisupreme

nymz said:


> How many buckaronis are we talking about? That can't be cheap 😂


Jewel? Plays in Bird league and price range😉


----------



## Vladimir 198

Xinlisupreme said:


> Plays in Bird league and price range


For this money, they should be able to do a lot. I will skip obscene details


----------



## mndless

Something good is happening when you have another company announcing your product launches:




The people running CCA's twitter seem to be pretty swell.


----------



## zepmaj

Handmade wooden shell iems from Turkey. Very curious. Copplinn.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mndless said:


> Something good is happening when you have another company announcing your product launches:
> 
> The people running CCA's twitter seem to be pretty swell.


KZ/CCA might be ODM for this one. Just my guess.


----------



## nymz

zepmaj said:


> Handmade wooden shell iems from Turkey. Very curious. Copplinn.



If people keep stop linking stuff with wood.. My wallet can't handle this anymore!!

Great looks


----------



## nymz

Mele thread got undeleted and unlocked now. I'll appeal to everyone here to not make further comments on the subject on this thread, to keep it clean.

The only reason I'm posting  about this in this thread it's because I know most of the guys interested, hang around here.

Thanks everyone. Have a nice day and let the music guide you!

See you there


----------



## Barndoor

KBear Aurora is out now
KBEAR Aurora Single Dynamic HiFi Earphone In-ear Monitor Magnetic Nano Titanium Plated Diaphragm Earbuds Headset Headphone
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMQJbx1


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

zepmaj said:


> Handmade wooden shell iems from Turkey. Very curious. Copplinn.





250$ for cracked mmcx...


----------



## OklahKekW

Mr.HiAudio said:


> 250$ for cracked mmcx...



Maybe you like blingbling then??


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 28, 2021)

OklahKekW said:


> Maybe you like blingbling then??


A great gift for your beloved. After all, it is not only beautiful, but also there is one more merit. When she listens to music, she doesn't speak.


----------



## chickenmoon

OklahKekW said:


> Maybe you like blingbling then??



Seems like there is a trend for rapper bling IEMs lately, yo gimme these mofos dogz!


----------



## Unolord

chickenmoon said:


> Seems like there is a trend for rapper bling IEMs lately, yo gimme these mofos dogz!


I


----------



## patrice58

I've purchased a pair of earbuds from a company I've purchased quite a lot of audio products from, starting with the excellent Resonates and onwards.

This is a review on the Avant Air from the company Rock Jaw Audio. A wireless pair of earbuds that offers incredible value.

This is my review and it it's free of any outside influence, no money has changed hands and no shady dealings have taken place.

Right onwards and upwards.

As you can see it comes fitted with eartips as standard but they can be removed but I wouldn't recommend it as it's a right pain trying to put them back.

It comes with the extremely short USB A to USB C connector but since must people have a normal sized charging cable it's fine to have as a backup.

If you have a wireless charger then you'll be right at home as the Avant Air's case also supports wireless charging.

Right the most important part of the review the sound. So what does it sound like? Well if truth be told it's a really fun sounding pair of earbuds. It's V shaped in it's sound signature which to be honest brings out the best in it's usage case. The custom drivers which by the way have liquid silicone and beryllium coatings have a incredible frequency response 15–40000Hz that means you hear nuances on tracks that you've heard many times before. The earbuds support AAC and AptX codecs.

The bass is impactful but not overwhelming. The treble might be slightly harsh to some people because of the overall sound signature but I haven't had any issues.

Soundstage as I've spoken briefly about above is absolutely beautiful. I feel the team at Rock Jaw have done themselves proud as I can tell they're not just thrown the kitchen sink at the development of these bad boys they've included the whole kitchen as well.

Battery life is another thing they've excelled at, with up to 12 hours in ear and 39 hours in the case. You'll definitely have enough to last you though the day and then some.

Connectivity is amazing, not once have I had any issues pairing with the Avant Air or any problems with it cutting out on my Android device with Bluetooth 5.0. The Avant Air supports Bluetooth 5.2 out the box.

The Avant Air comes with touch controls which control volume and voice assistant compatible.

It's also IPX5 water resistant.

Each earbud is 6.5 grams.

Here's where to purchase them https://rockjawaudio.com/products/avant-air


----------



## InvisibleInk

Vladimir 198 said:


> When she listens to music, she doesn't speak.



Dude!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Audiosense DT300: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt300.25383/reviews#review-26638

Stock rank: D
Mod (EQ) rank: B

Dont get how they can release something like this when they already got 2 working recipes with the DT100/200.....


----------



## kmmbd

OklahKekW said:


> Maybe you like blingbling then??


Another bling bling IEM that nobody asked for.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

OklahKekW said:


> Maybe you like blingbling then??


Finally TRN Golden IEM got some competition 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nymz said:


> Mele thread got undeleted and unlocked now. I'll appeal to everyone here to not make further comments on the subject on this thread, to keep it clean.
> 
> The only reason I'm posting  about this in this thread it's because I know most of the guys interested, hang around here.
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh5s-pro.25384/

So this one is basically for cable believers. Fiio has changed their FH5s to a new Pro version. The kicker here is that the new pro version includes a new cable that changes the sonic character of the FH5s. It now has a proper cable to go along with the sonics that improves everything about the sound tuning of the base FH5s. If your not much into cable enhancing effects I would skip this one as it is all about their new Pro cable the LC-RC. These are now sounding like it should and while they still have the full treble end of the tuning this new LC-RC cable does not accentuate the highs effectively cleaning up the treble end. It also has a positive effect on the rest of the tuning as well.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh5s-pro.25384/
> 
> So this one is basically for cable believers. Fiio has changed their FH5s to a new Pro version. The kicker here is that the new pro version includes a new cable that changes the sonic character of the FH5s. It now has a proper cable to go along with the sonics that improves everything about the sound tuning of the base FH5s. If your not much into cable enhancing effects I would skip this one as it is all about their new Pro cable the LC-RC. These are now sounding like it should and while they still have the full treble end of the tuning this new LC-RC cable does not accentuate the highs effectively cleaning up the treble end. It also has a positive effect on the rest of the tuning as well.


I had a lengthier response, but didn't want to restart the whole cable civil war thing again. Hopefully this version is better received than the previous iteration.


----------



## Krizit

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thunder unboxing 🤩



Sorry haven't been in this thread for awhile. Can you provide any information on where you got it from and your impressions so far?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mndless said:


> Something good is happening when you have another company announcing your product launches:
> 
> The people running CCA's twitter seem to be pretty swell.


Lol CCA!


----------



## mndless

AmericanSpirit said:


> Lol CCA!


I know! I was on their Twitter hoping for news about the launch date for the C24 and stumbled across that. At first I thought it was a retweet, but no. They were just tweeting about the new i3 Pro. Pretty cool of them.


----------



## dw1narso

Vladimir 198 said:


> A great gift for your beloved. After all, it is not only beautiful, but also there is one more merit. When she listens to music, she doesn't speak.


In my wife case.. When she listens to music, she sing..


----------



## dw1narso

Sorry for meshy picture.. Got Oppo Enco X... It got my interest with the marketing of dual driver: dynamic and planar.

Early impression: (just less than 1 hour)
- this is not bad... Balanced with leaning a bit on clear and a bit bright side
- reading "tuned by Dynaudio", my expectation was high. But reality is.. it does not reach that Dyn's level. (Mind you.. My 1 piece of Dyn tweeter alone is almost twice the price of his $100 TWS with its luxury package.)
- but the tuning marketing don't lie.. This TWS tuning is really away from consumer TWS. Closer to audiophile's. Less midbass, more on Sub. Quite safe treble.
- resolution is 2 levels behind my HZ Heart Mirror properly driven. Hopefully 10s hours later there will be some improvement..


----------



## jmwant

KBEar Aurora with 10mm titanium diaphragm dynamic driver.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kbear-unveiled-aurora-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems


----------



## Jmop (Aug 29, 2021)

Here for 7Hz Timeless impressions. Might need some Aurisonics Rockets silicone flares for comfort or something but I'm really looking forward to seeing how these pan out.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

A comprehensive and well-detailed review of ADV Model 3 BA2 IEM.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/adv-model-3-ba2.25385/


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Aug 29, 2021)

deletion


----------



## Nimweth

Anyone know anything about these,  Daruma Vento Conductor T800, they look exactly like the Believe,  except they are not blue like the KBEAR.


----------



## jude (Aug 29, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> Nah, Jude hates BGGAR. And why wouldn't he? After being called a monkey and all that other racist BS.



Not true. See below.



Ace Bee said:


> While I understand his personal disagreement, this is not his personal forum, it's for everyone who is a member here. His personal interest should not prevail over the collective interest and purpose of the forum!



Time to get some facts straight.

I don't hate BGGAR. I don't know BGGAR. To the best of my knowledge, he never called me a monkey or any "other racist BS."

However, there was something that was brought up in our Facebook Group that involved him. As I recall:

Someone accused him of messaging offensive things (not to me, but to that someone).
BGGAR denied the accusation(s).
The person who made the accusation(s) produced evidence that the moderating team here (myself included) felt constituted ample and sufficient evidence that what was allegedly said was said.
BGGAR was, as a result, banned from these forums, as the messages that were allegedly sent (and, again, that we felt confidence in the evidence of) were pretty heinous in our opinions (and the opinions of many who had seen the same).
So, @Ace Bee, while the thread in question was restored after a re-review by the moderators after some feedback in this thread, we do sometimes make decisions that run counter to the wishes of others. Moderator decisions are pretty much never met with unanimous approval on this forum (or on any other forum for that matter). That said, in this instance (as I've now pointed out) my personal interest had nothing to do with the moderators' decision to remove the thread or to restore it.

It was not my intent here to derail this thread (so let's not), but I thought it important to respond to this.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 29, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Anyone know anything about these,  Daruma Vento Conductor T800, they look exactly like the Believe,  except they are not blue like the KBEAR.


I heard Believe / Diamond’s shell is actually ODM of Daruma audio, so it was actually KBEAR was using Daruma’s facility I guess. For T800 I read from Japanese blogs that they sounded alike to Believe, analytical tuning with bits of warmth.

Here is the web translated review of T800:  It also entails Daruma audio history , a 2019 Shenzhen company started by an experienced engineer.

I saw HifiGo advertising Daruma audio as if it’s a prestigious famous Japanese company with extensive corporate history, which is not a very smart marketing in this modern world.

Before the development of SNS, where the only source of information was TV/Radio/Newspaper/Library, this kind of falsifying exaggerated ads worked, now we all can google without any pain, that 80’s method doesn’t work anymore.

I’d like to let HifiGo marketer be aware that old fashioned exaggerated advertising will come with a cost of brand credibility.

Note: HifiGo edited the ads from “Japan” to “China”. There we go. It claims T-500 Pro is used by professional musicians in Japan, but that’s another questionable flowery phrase.

Before:




After:





https://blog-livedoor-jp.translate....x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=ajax,nv,elem


----------



## Ace Bee

jude said:


> Time to get some facts straight.
> 
> I don't hate BGGAR. I don't know BGGAR. To the best of my knowledge, he never called me a monkey or any "other racist BS."
> 
> ...


I have been a seond-hand witness to those evidence, and I must say I do not have much respect for him. Our perspectives also do not match much, and that whole episode was particularly pathetic and loathsome. 
However, it happened when I was not much active in this forum, so I had no idea what interactions he had with forum members. Hence I reacted based on a previous statement. But, my apologies, I should have cross-checked the authenticity of that statement. I guess I was too blinded by rage at the deletion of thread to actually verify all that was being said then.


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 29, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I heard Believe / Diamond’s shell is actually ODM of Daruma audio, so it was actually KBEAR was using Daruma’s facility I guess. For T800 I read from Japanese blogs that they sounded alike to Believe, analytical tuning with bits of warmth.
> 
> Here is the web translated review of T800:  It also entails Daruma audio history , a 2019 Shenzhen company started by an experienced engineer.
> 
> ...


It appears that the drive unit is also Japanese, as quoted from the description on Amazon:
"Unit: pure beryllium diaphragm dynamic driver (imported from Japan)"


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nimweth said:


> It appears that the drive unit is also Japanese, as quoted ofrm the description on Amazon:
> "Unit: pure beryllium diaphragm dynamic driver (imported from Japan)"


Maybe Believe’s driver was from the same source, if T800 is Believe+2 Knowles, it will be an interesting one for sure👍


----------



## InvisibleInk

jude said:


> Not true. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. Sorry, I thought it was you he was picking on. Not sure how that came to be in my story without going back and looking at all that heinous evidence again. I don't feel like doing that.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe Believe’s driver was from the same source, if T800 is Believe+2 Knowles, it will be an interesting one for sure👍


Just thinking,  if anyone missed out on the Believe, the Daruma T500 and T800 might be a good alternative.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> I heard Believe / Diamond’s shell is actually ODM of Daruma audio, so it was actually KBEAR was using Daruma’s facility I guess. For T800 I read from Japanese blogs that they sounded alike to Believe, analytical tuning with bits of warmth.
> 
> Here is the web translated review of T800:  It also entails Daruma audio history , a 2019 Shenzhen company started by an experienced engineer.
> 
> ...


Never heard a KBEAR but the Believe measures relatively close to my preference. I was curious about the T800 after seeing the T500 being sold by HiFiGo. The T500 also measures decently but sub bass is too ramped up for my taste.


----------



## Ace Bee (Aug 29, 2021)

I know it's very late to the party, but nevertheless, I auditioned the *Dunu Zen *and reviewed it here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zen-by-dunu.24863/review/26646/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Wasn't Dunu Falcon 2 supposed to launch sometime around now? I was expecting some buzz around them as I feel they are presenting something very unique at a competitive price (~$200-250)

@DUNU-Topsound - We would like to know is the date finalized? Apologies in advance, if its bothersome. Thanks.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Wasn't Dunu Falcon 2 supposed to launch sometime around now? I was expecting some buzz around them as I feel they are presenting something very unique at a competitive price (~$200-250)
> 
> @DUNU-Topsound - We would like to know is the date finalized? Apologies in advance, if its bothersome. Thanks.


Parts/supply delay. We were supposed to launch in a couple of days, but it looks like it will be a little longer of a wait. We'll definitely launch before CanJam SoCal, though.


----------



## kmmbd

Fiio is apparently launching a dedicated "cooling fan" that cools down their upcoming flagship DAP: Fiio M17. The DAP reportedly gets very hot in the highest gain mode and needs some extra cooling.


----------



## 14christ

kmmbd said:


> Fiio is apparently launching a dedicated "cooling fan" that cools down their upcoming flagship DAP: Fiio M17. The DAP reportedly gets very hot in the highest gain mode and needs some extra cooling.


Starting to remind me of overclocking computers. Before you know it there will be liquid cooling options. 😂


----------



## r31ya (Aug 30, 2021)

Not quite IEM, but I just bought second hand HE400i (2020) and upgrade from my trusty ATH-M40x.
Haven't bought the balanced cable to run it in BTR5 balanced in, so i run it in my about to be sold DragonFly Red instead.

It noticably a bit "sharper" in treble compared to M40x which now i know why people keep saying HE400SE have better treble.
but so far compared to M40x, it better clarity, details, and soundstage. unfortunately i feel that its a bit blunted in terms of vocals.

i haven't do longer a-b session but its interesting thing. Not sure whether i keep it for long as my sight is on HD560s which unfortunately twice the price of my HE400i in my country. but so far, other that a bit more fatigue compared to M40x, its pretty good.


----------



## Strifeff7

r31ya said:


> Not quite IEM, but I just bought second hand HE400i (2020) and upgrade from my trusty ATH-M40x.
> Haven't bought the balanced cable to run it in BTR5 balanced in, so i run it in my about to be sold DragonFly Red instead.
> 
> It noticably a bit "sharper" in treble compared to M40x which now i know why people keep saying HE400SE have better treble.
> ...


Pair it with a class A amp,
the Hifiman become smooth~~~
without losing any details,
a budget option would be the Aune B1s,


----------



## r31ya

Strifeff7 said:


> Pair it with a class A amp,
> the Hifiman become smooth~~~
> without losing any details,
> a budget option would be the Aune B1s,


Ooh, i'm gonna sell my dfr, not sure on what i'm to buy. 
Originally i want to zen dac or hip dac, aune b1 eh? Let me have a look


----------



## superuser1

kmmbd said:


> Fiio is apparently launching a dedicated "cooling fan" that cools down their upcoming flagship DAP: Fiio M17. The DAP reportedly gets very hot in the highest gain mode and needs some extra cooling.


Now Noctua will make fans for DAPs... wow exiting times


----------



## FlacFan

kmmbd said:


> Fiio is apparently launching a dedicated "cooling fan" that cools down their upcoming flagship DAP: Fiio M17. The DAP reportedly gets very hot in the highest gain mode and needs some extra cooling.


Now this is what I would call pocket friendly. Everything important stays cool...

Cheers.


----------



## CopperFox

Who will be the first to release a water cooled DAP? I believe it would be more convenient and portable if you could mount the tank on your belt or backpack and the cooling metal block is smaller!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001156451353.html


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k3-2021.25387/

The newest Fiio K3 is outstanding. Its sound quality is very good. Very nice little upgrade for your computers. I tested these out on my ASUS gaming laptop with an RTX3080 in it. Just outstanding sound coming from this thing for not just music and games but movie watching is unreal due to the bass boost.


----------



## Atek2019

kmmbd said:


> Fiio is apparently launching a dedicated "cooling fan" that cools down their upcoming flagship DAP: Fiio M17. The DAP reportedly gets very hot in the highest gain mode and needs some extra cooling.


it looks like a game DAP.. hehehehe


----------



## r31ya

di


Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k3-2021.25387/
> 
> The newest Fiio K3 is outstanding. Its sound quality is very good. Very nice little upgrade for your computers. I tested these out on my ASUS gaming laptop with an RTX3080 in it. Just outstanding sound coming from this thing for not just music and games but movie watching is unreal due to the bass boost.


Do the power comes from Adapter or USB cable?
And how is it compared to Zen DAC if you have tried it before


----------



## audio123 (Aug 30, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Thunder unboxing 🤩


Welcome to the TOTL club. When you get to TOTL, you can't go back. No wonder you are selling your other IEMs now. My recommendation is spot-on. Just having 1 TOTL IEM is better than owning many different mid-fi IEMs. Quality > Quantity. Some folks will disagree with me but it is what it is. 😄


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2021)

r31ya said:


> di
> 
> Do the power comes from Adapter or USB cable?
> And how is it compared to Zen DAC if you have tried it before


Never tried the Zen DAC. I still own a IFI Black Label though I use mostly for amping for my reviews. Power for the unit comes via USB-C from your computer.  It is a simple plug n play sound card to use with your computers. I was not expecting much from this card but it seems Fiio has gone the extra mile to figure this one out. It is a very versatile unit and can power anything up to 300 Ohms with ease. Better yet it has a 2.5mm balanced out and sounds spectacular with IEMs. It has one of the cleanest sounds I have heard from a portable dac amp. A very low noise floor, a wide and deep stage and the dynamics from the new K3 is fantastic.

Any of you guys game and watch movies. This card is a must own as it makes everything out of your computer sound a million times better. Thing is not that expensive either. It is $120 I believe. Sound quality is better than my old Meridian Explorer I bought in 2013 for $300. Lol.


----------



## audio123

The Legend is the latest flagship IEM from Penon. It has a 13 BA driver configuration with 3 switches. After using it for a while, I am confident to say it lives up to its name. The bass is very tight and punchy but never overpowering. Next, the midrange is easily one of the best in the market. Vocals are forward and clear. There is a captivating showing. The treble has terrific extension with nice sparkle and abundant amount of air. The soundstage is holographic with excellent width and depth. The price tag of 1299 USD is extremely reasonable considering it is superior to IEMs that cost more expensive than it. Highly recommended.

PS: To those who doubt me, get a better source first before judging IEMs.


----------



## Strifeff7

CopperFox said:


> Who will be the first to release a water cooled DAP? I believe it would be more convenient and portable if you could mount the tank on your belt or backpack and the cooling metal block is smaller!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001156451353.html


This design is not a water cooler,
without any heat dissipation/radiator,

it doesn't cool your device,
is just takes a longer time for your device to heat up, not to cooling it down.


----------



## r31ya

Strifeff7 said:


> This design is not a water cooler,
> without any heat dissipation/radiator,
> 
> it doesn't cool your device,
> is just takes a longer time for your device to heat up, not to cooling it down.


is it just like Cooling Pad for laptop?
But cooling pad for laptop usually push air into panel with slats underneath the laptop and into the copper pipes.
I don't think the DAP have something similar.

Unless it works like Xiaomi BlackShark cooler with thermal electronic cooler. Not sure how it works but the metal plate attached to the phone become cool and absorb the excess heat from the phone. It might work for DAP with metal casing


----------



## Strifeff7

r31ya said:


> is it just like Cooling Pad for laptop?
> But cooling pad for laptop usually push air into panel with slats underneath the laptop and into the copper pipes.
> I don't think the DAP have something similar.
> 
> Unless it works like Xiaomi BlackShark cooler with thermal electronic cooler. Not sure how it works but the metal plate attached to the phone become cool and absorb the excess heat from the phone. It might work for DAP with metal casing


The heat must go somewhere else,
if you put the metal plate on phone it will absorb the heat from the phone,
but if the heat doesn't go anywhere the phone will also heats up,
a fan would help to move the heat,

Now if you want to cool your DAP,
just don't use a thick case,
don't charge while using the DAP,
use a slow charger,
look the amp rating, 5V/1A is enough,
keep it under 90% charged,
no need to full charged it,


----------



## FlacFan

Strifeff7 said:


> ...
> use a slow charger,
> look the amp rating, 5V/1A is enough,
> keep it under 90% charged,
> no need to full charged it,


Umm, nope. No need.
Look at your device or look up the specs of the battery. Say its a 3000mAh battery and allows a 2C (2xcapacity) charge, you can safely charge it at 6 amps, which your USB will have a very hard time to accomplish. Maximum USB charge is 2.4 A anyway.

Charging to 100% is fine. Li Ion batteries do not suffer from any memory effect whatsoever. Disconnect when 100% is reached ASAP is important though. Li Ion do not like to be 'topped' off.

None of the above prevents a bad battery to go haywire - so stay in close proximity while charging and have a shovel of sand handy somewhere  its the only way to extinguish a Li Ion fire.

Cheers.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

audio123 said:


> The Legend is the latest flagship IEM from Penon. It has a 13 BA driver configuration with 3 switches. After using it for a while, I am confident to say it lives up to its name. The bass is very tight and punchy but never overpowering. Next, the midrange is easily one of the best in the market. Vocals are forward and clear. There is a captivating showing. The treble has terrific extension with nice sparkle and abundant amount of air. The soundstage is holographic with excellent width and depth. The price tag of 1299 USD is extremely reasonable considering it is superior to IEMs that cost more expensive than it. Highly recommended.
> 
> PS: To those who doubt me, get a better source first before judging IEMs.



Seems like a lot to spend on chifi IEMs without any tech to offer that isn't already provided from knowles and sonion. Would these go toe-to-toe with Beyerdynamics T1 for $300 hundred less?  Focal Clear and HD800s are up in this price range. How much more holography do we get when pairing them to Penon's $800 cable? Like do I start to see Princess Leia or what?


----------



## audio123

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Seems like a lot to spend on chifi IEMs without any tech to offer that isn't already provided from knowles and sonion. Would these go toe-to-toe with Beyerdynamics T1 for $300 hundred less?  Focal Clear and HD800s are up in this price range. How much more holography do we get when pairing them to Penon's $800 cable? Like do I start to see Princess Leia or what?


IEMs, not headphones.


----------



## brsdrgn

FlacFan said:


> Umm, nope. No need.
> Look at your device or look up the specs of the battery. Say its a 3000mAh battery and allows a 2C (2xcapacity) charge, you can safely charge it at 6 amps, which your USB will have a very hard time to accomplish. Maximum USB charge is 2.4 A anyway.
> 
> Charging to 100% is fine. Li Ion batteries do not suffer from any memory effect whatsoever. Disconnect when 100% is reached ASAP is important though. Li Ion do not like to be 'topped' off.
> ...


To have a long life cycle for your battery, it's always a good idea not fully charge / discharge it. It's even better if you could have balanced cycle such as between 75%-25% (it's even better to keep more balanced but it's not that of a useful scenario to apply for a daily usage). 

It's also better idea to charge the battery slowly than faster. It's also decreasing its capacity faster over time. Plus, heat is another issue while charging it fast. Batteries don't like very high or low temperatures. 

So, it's mostly about extending your battery life. 

For more information you can read the article:
https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-808-how-to-prolong-lithium-based-batteries


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> IEMs, not headphones.


How about vs MESK MKII?
 Speaking of full-bodied imaging, MKII comes into my mind.


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> How about vs MESK MKII?
> Speaking of full-bodied imaging, MKII comes into my mind.


Vocals are more forward and treble is more open on the Legend. Mest MKII has the advantage for bass due to the DD.


----------



## morndewey

audio123 said:


> Welcome to the TOTL club. When you get to TOTL, you can't go back. No wonder you are selling your other IEMs now. My recommendation is spot-on. Just having 1 TOTL IEM is better than owning many different mid-fi IEMs. Quality > Quantity. Some folks will disagree with me but it is what it is. 😄


TOTL mantra _ad nauseam…_in Discovery thread!?! Importunate and inopportune


----------



## Bitsir

I'm disturbed by the lack of discussion of 7Hz Timeless.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Bitsir said:


> I'm disturbed by the lack of discussion of 7Hz Timeless.



Planar IEM madness. Any bets as to if this is an upgrade over the GL20 that was discontinued / out-of-stock as soon as hype began to unfold? Construction certainly looks like a big notch up.


----------



## nymz

Bitsir said:


> I'm disturbed by the lack of discussion of 7Hz Timeless.



They haven't shipped yet. Got a praise by HBB, but thats about it. I'm keeping an eye, but spent 1k in 4 days, better chill out 😂


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I placed the orders for 7Hz Timeless, TRI I3 Pro and CCA NRA. Normally from "Depart country of origin" to my door is 15-17 days, so I expect mid-September for the delivery. That too long because my country shares the border with China, but for some reason the items almost always need to be forwarded to Singapore first, then to the south, then to my house in the north. That's 3 different airplanes!

If the customs department decides to tax them, then another 2 weeks added. Hopefully not.


----------



## Dsnuts

New Fiio FD7. Beryillium dynamic for $599. Dang. Fiio has been busy.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> New Fiio FD7. Beryillium dynamic for $599. Dang. Fiio has been busy.


Hopefully it's performance justifies that price.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> New Fiio FD7. Beryillium dynamic for $599. Dang. Fiio has been busy.


At that price it needs to perform similar to or better than Dunu Zen and Zen pro, Oriolus Isabellae... that's gonna be a tough competition...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ace Bee said:


> At that price it needs to perform similar to or better than Dunu Zen and Zen pro, Oriolus Isabellae... that's gonna be a tough competition...


+1 and honestly, Fiio's house sound is pretty generic at that price point. I like Fiio but it seems that they're not worth the top dollar when it matters the most.


----------



## kmmbd

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> +1 and honestly, Fiio's house sound is pretty generic at that price point. I like Fiio but it seems that they're not worth the top dollar when it matters the most.


Ditto that. The Fiio FD5 for example didn't excel in... anything at all. The bass wasn't the best in the price bracket, nor the mids/treble, neither the technicalities e.g. resolved detail/imaging/staging (staging was wide but lacked depth).

I really hope that they come up with a better tuning this time and at least excel in one category. The driver is a pure Be foil after all, loads of potential.


----------



## nymz

Guys, it comes with Spinfits, comon! A bargain.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Ace Bee said:


> At that price it needs to perform similar to or better than Dunu Zen and Zen pro, Oriolus Isabellae... that's gonna be a tough competition...


You forgetting the Holocene too 😁 , something to keep a lookout since it killed Zen recently at least for me and imho better than monarch 😁


----------



## Ace Bee

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> You forgetting the Holocene too 😁 , something to keep a lookout since it killed Zen recently at least for me and imho better than monarch 😁


Holocene is 3 BA, I was mentioning only single DD.

That said, Holocene may outperform Zen in the other spectrums, but what about Bass? I doubt it can take over Zen their?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> You forgetting the Holocene too 😁 , something to keep a lookout since it killed Zen recently at least for me and imho better than monarch 😁


Entry model of CFA with 3BA better than Thieaudio Monarch with properly implemented 1DD, 6BA, 2EST is questionable.  At least for technicalities side, for tuning, it’s pure YMMV, some may prefer tuning A over B, so it’s understandable.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

AmericanSpirit said:


> Entry model of CFA with 3BA better than Thieaudio Monarch with properly implemented 1DD, 6BA, 2EST is questionable.  At least for technicalities side, for tuning, it’s pure YMMV, some may prefer tuning A over B, so it’s understandable.


Yeah I agree my choices might be different than yours but yea I liked Holocene more , monarch for me -rock guitars seemed lackluster for me with no holographic staging either , otherwise it's pretty good


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Ace Bee said:


> Holocene is 3 BA, I was mentioning only single DD.
> 
> That said, Holocene may outperform Zen in the other spectrums, but what about Bass? I doubt it can take over Zen their?


For me it did 😁
Edit : mammoth on the other hand ohh my the bass 🤣


----------



## AmericanSpirit

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Yeah I agree my choices might be different than yours but yea I liked Holocene more , monarch for me -rock guitars seemed lackluster for me with no holographic staging either , otherwise it's pretty good


Yea, it’s the tuning/tonality after all, I also do not find March suitable to use Monarch on rock tracks, Monarch basically ignores bass guitars..I can see Monarch excels at pops with female vocals focus, EDM, or orchestral, but not male vocals , instrumental focused genres.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea, it’s the tuning/tonality after all, I also do not find March suitable to use Monarch on rock tracks, Monarch basically ignores bass guitars..I can see Monarch excels at pops with female vocals focus, EDM, or orchestral, but not male vocals , instrumental focused genres.


Edm I'd love with monarch 🤩


----------



## Ace Bee

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> For me it did 😁
> Edit : mammoth on the other hand ohh my the bass 🤣


WHOAAAA! If the bass of Holocene indeed surpasses Zen, I'm gonna consider it!


----------



## kmmbd

Ace Bee said:


> That said, Holocene may outperform Zen in the other spectrums, but what about Bass? I doubt it can take over Zen their?


I presently have both in front of me (just took the photo before writing this haha), and I can say with absolute certainty that the Holocene is a step down from the Dunu Zen in every aspect barring soundstage width and upper-treble extension. 

The bass on the Holocene lacks the physicality, slam, and rumble of the Dunu Zen. Vocals are more laid back and doesn't have the same engagement factor of the Zen. As a result, the Zen sound more up-front whereas the Holocene goes for an _atmospheric _tuning. 

Dynamics are also superior on the Zen by a margin. For my tastes, I will pick Zen most of the times over Holocene, but I do think the Holocene can be good/great for those who aren't fond of up-front mids and want a laid back presentation with wide staging.


----------



## Ace Bee

kmmbd said:


> I presently have both in front of me (just took the photo before writing this haha), and I can say with absolute certainty that the Holocene is a step down from the Dunu Zen in every aspect *barring soundstage width and upper-treble extension.*
> 
> The bass on the Holocene lacks the physicality, slam, and rumble of the Dunu Zen. Vocals are more laid back and doesn't have the same engagement factor of the Zen. As a result, the Zen sound more up-front whereas the Holocene goes for an _atmospheric _tuning.
> 
> Dynamics are also superior on the Zen by a margin. For my tastes, I will pick Zen most of the times over Holocene, but *I do think the Holocene can be good/great for those who aren't fond of up-front mids and want a laid back presentation with wide staging.*


The bold words gives me hope, as, as mich as I love Zen's mids, for longer listening I would prefer slightly laid back mids, and my disagreement with Zen's upper treble extension is already documented.

However, the lack of bass slam and rumble do concerns me, as that's one aspect of Zen that I do not want to compromise even a bit. May be Holocene is still not for me...


----------



## Ace Bee

In one word: *Astounded!!!*

I put them in my ears today, and I cannot find almost any flaw in it.... I'm just entranced, and been listening to music with it for 2 hours now, couldn't stop. Tried all my sources, it sings from everything!

My heartiest thanks, @Dsnuts for pushing me to get it. One of the best decisions ever! This is one winner iem for sure!

Surprisingly, this does not have any kind of less bass from a stock 3DT, proving all my worries totally unnecessary...if anything, its bass has more body, thickness, and presence than 3DT, with which I am extremely pleased and content.

Currently I am just lost in this track. The album is brilliant!


----------



## kmmbd

Ace Bee said:


> However, the lack of bass slam and rumble do concerns me, as that's one aspect of Zen that I do not want to compromise even a bit. May be Holocene is still not for me...


I am yet to find another IEM in the <$1000 range that has bass quality similar to Zen, and I've gone through the "basshead dreams" like Final E5000 (not as fast as Zen's bass), IMR R2 Aten/Rah/R1 Zenith (lacks the density of Zen's bass), Sony EX800ST (gets too much with vent mod and distorts somewhat in high volumes). Even the Empire Ears LX has much worse bass response (that thing is basically quantity over quality, IMO). Sony IER-Z1R is the true upgrade from Zen's bass, and also has more recessed mids, so you can already see the direction you need to go...


----------



## Dsnuts

Geeze Ace. Seems you like em thats good. They sounded pretty good out of the box.


----------



## jmwant

Topping releases E50 as an upgrade to E30!
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/toppi...ac-an-upgrade-to-highly-acclaimed-topping-e30


----------



## AmericanSpirit

kmmbd said:


> I am yet to find another IEM in the <$1000 range that has bass quality similar to Zen, and I've gone through the "basshead dreams" like Final E5000 (not as fast as Zen's bass), IMR R2 Aten/Rah/R1 Zenith (lacks the density of Zen's bass), Sony EX800ST (gets too much with vent mod and distorts somewhat in high volumes). Even the Empire Ears LX has much worse bass response (that thing is basically quantity over quality, IMO). Sony IER-Z1R is the true upgrade from Zen's bass, and also has more recessed mids, so you can already see the direction you need to go...


As far as I know IER-Z1R uses LCP diaphragm for the bass DD, which Moondrop Variations also uses, do you happened to come across Variations by any chance?


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 31, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> As far as I know IER-Z1R uses LCP diaphragm for the bass DD, which Moondrop Variations also uses, do you happened to come across Variations by any chance?


Unfortunately I've not tried that yet but to my knowledge the LCP DD on the Variations isn't too different from the one used on the Moondrop Aria, which I've reviewed and found to have a nice bass response. However it's not even close to Final E5000 in terms of bass texture and such, so I don't think the Variations would perform exceptionally in the bass region vs the likes of Zen etc. let alone the Z1R.

Another thing about the Sony IER-Z1R is the way the drivers are placed inside the housing (check the image below). The housing of the Z1R is exceptionally large due to the inner acoustic cavity where there is a separate resonance chamber behind the DD alongside an acoustic tube that further enhances the sense of "rumble" in the sound (and also makes the decay slightly longer which is unique to the IER-Z1R). If one needs that kind of bass, the other alternative is the Sennheiser IE900 which also uses similar tricks to get a _larger-than-life_ bass response. Dunu Zen, with its ACIS unit on the back of the IEM, also does something similar.

Moondrop variations and other psuedo-custom shell IEMs don't have such sophisticated structure to enhance bass (I haven't seen one yet). It's mostly the venting mechanism and the length/diameter of the tube that they change to increase/decrease bass and thus falls behind the "bass specialists", I'd say. Simply adopting a stiffer diaphragm material with high excursion won't work.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

kmmbd said:


> Unfortunately I've not tried that yet but to my knowledge the LCP DD on the Variations isn't too different from the one used on the Moondrop Aria, which I've reviewed and found to have a nice bass response. However it's not even close to Final E5000 in terms of bass texture and such, so I don't think the Variations would perform exceptionally in the bass region vs the likes of Zen etc. let alone the Z1R.
> 
> Another thing about the Sony IER-Z1R is the way the drivers are placed inside the housing (check the image below). The housing of the Z1R is exceptionally large due to the inner acoustic cavity where there is a separate resonance chamber behind the DD alongside an acoustic tube that further enhances the sense of "rumble" in the sound (and also makes the decay slightly longer which is unique to the IER-Z1R). If one needs that kind of bass, the other alternative is the Sennheiser IE900 which also uses similar tricks to get a _larger-than-life_ bass response. Dunu Zen, with its ACIS unit on the back of the IEM, also does something similar.
> 
> Moondrop variations and other psuedo-custom shell IEMs don't have such sophisticated structure to enhance bass (I haven't seen one yet). It's mostly the venting mechanism and the length/diameter of the tube that they change to increase/decrease bass and thus falls behind the "bass specialists", I'd say. Simply adopting a stiffer diaphragm material with high excursion won't work.


Thanks!

Actually Aria’s stock tuning is limited due to the acoustic damper filter, so the one on Variations is the one without damper filter, it’s quite different in texture and impulse response. You can remove the iron damper filter of Aria by nail-pin and it will perform better by the way(it will flatten the bass floor though)


----------



## kmmbd

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually Aria’s stock tuning is limited due to the acoustic damper filter, so the one on Variations is the one without damper filter, it’s quite different in texture and impulse response. You can remove the iron damper filter of Aria by nail-pin and it will perform better by the way(it will flatten the bass floor though)


I guess removing the filter on the Aria would also introduce some resonance peaks in the upper-mid/treble region since those are usually smoothed out by such filters (alongside keeping earwax out etc.). Variations doesn't need that since the bass is already separated by the crossover circuit (so the DD only has bass to deal with, no issue with higher frequency peaks) and the BA/EST drivers have their separate dampers inside the respective sound-tube itself.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> Geeze Ace. Seems you like em thats good. They sounded pretty good out of the box.


You bet I do, I'm blown away since the first listen!


----------



## rodel808

kmmbd said:


> I am yet to find another IEM in the <$1000 range that has bass quality similar to Zen, and I've gone through the "basshead dreams" like Final E5000 (not as fast as Zen's bass), IMR R2 Aten/Rah/R1 Zenith (lacks the density of Zen's bass), Sony EX800ST (gets too much with vent mod and distorts somewhat in high volumes). Even the Empire Ears LX has much worse bass response (that thing is basically quantity over quality, IMO). Sony IER-Z1R is the true upgrade from Zen's bass, and also has more recessed mids, so you can already see the direction you need to go...


Have you auditioned the Xelento or IMR BC (bass canons)? Would appreciate a comparison to Zen if so.


----------



## kmmbd

rodel808 said:


> Have you auditioned the Xelento or IMR BC (bass canons)? Would appreciate a comparison to Zen if so.


I haven't auditioned the IMR BC but the Xelento I have tried multiple times. The bass on Xelento is slower and the microdynamics are worse. The Xelento also has somewhat of a _bass-bloom _where the mid-bass thickness somewhat encroaches into the upper-bass and masks over subtle details when there's a fast bassline in a track (or fast double pedal hits).


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> I haven't auditioned the IMR BC but the Xelento I have tried multiple times. The bass on Xelento is slower and the microdynamics are worse. The Xelento also has somewhat of a _bass-bloom _where the mid-bass thickness somewhat encroaches into the upper-bass and masks over subtle details when there's a fast bassline in a track (or fast double pedal hits).



Thanks for the impressions.

So is the Xelento competitive with other upper tier midfi single DD sets in 2021? The industry moves so fast that even a few months can render an IEM obsolete. Sometimes old is gold but some things on the other hand, don't age too well against the cheaper and newer CHIFI evolution.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

kmmbd said:


> I guess removing the filter on the Aria would also introduce some resonance peaks in the upper-mid/treble region since those are usually smoothed out by such filters (alongside keeping earwax out etc.). Variations doesn't need that since the bass is already separated by the crossover circuit (so the DD only has bass to deal with, no issue with higher frequency peaks) and the BA/EST drivers have their separate dampers inside the respective sound-tube itself.


Aria has two layers of damper filter, the iron outer filter, and inner white micro mesh filter. I tried both, removing outer layer and both, when fully removed the resonance peak indeed spikes out, but the outer layer removal actually helped better bass response as well as smoother mid transient response. My guess for the purpose of outer layer was to tame Aria to Moondrop’s harman curve target, but it came with a cost in degrading the tonality.

If you felt the mid range of Aria is too scooped, removing outer is a good and easy mod👍


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> So is the Xelento competitive with other upper tier midfi single DD sets in 2021? The industry moves so fast that even a few months can render an IEM obsolete. Sometimes old is gold but some things on the other hand, don't age too well against the cheaper and newer CHIFI evolution.


IMO, the Xelento is still superior to the Fiio FD5/Final E5000 (overall resolution is better on Xelento but I love the bass on E5000 when paired with the right source). The likes of Dunu Zen, Moondrop Illumination, however, are superior IEMs in 2021. I am also looking forward to the upcoming Dunu Falcon C and would like to see how a mid-tier IEM can compete with the good ol' Xelento.


----------



## ericp10

kmmbd said:


> Ditto that. The Fiio FD5 for example didn't excel in... anything at all. The bass wasn't the best in the price bracket, nor the mids/treble, neither the technicalities e.g. resolved detail/imaging/staging (staging was wide but lacked depth).
> 
> I really hope that they come up with a better tuning this time and at least excel in one category. The driver is a pure Be foil after all, loads of potential.


I actually like the FH5s over the FD5. But as Ds have stated here many times, you have to put the right cable (pure copper) on it and find the right ear tips. After over 100 hours of burn-in, the FH5s perform mightly!


----------



## rodel808

kmmbd said:


> IMO, the Xelento is still superior to the Fiio FD5/Final E5000 (overall resolution is better on Xelento but I love the bass on E5000 when paired with the right source). The likes of Dunu Zen, Moondrop Illumination, however, are superior IEMs in 2021. I am also looking forward to the upcoming Dunu Falcon C and would like to see how a mid-tier IEM can compete with the good ol' Xelento.


Thank you for that insight. I have yet to hear any of Dunu's offerings so I'm not familiar with their "house sound" if they do have any. I have both Xelento and E5000 and I do agree with what you say about resolution. E5000 the second most "darkest" (meaning I don't hear much energy in the upper regions) sounding iem I've heard. Zhiyin z5000 being the darkest in stock form. The z5000 has been one of my first chifi purchase since I started this hobby and I still keep it as it my #1 bass head iem (ex800 tape mod is #2). I also had a CA Vega and did find that it did a hell of a job in the bass department but the upper mids and treble was way too strident and caused fatigue for me within a short amount of listening time. Vega later then got replaced with Xelento which I preferred where it has a more balanced sound to my ears yet still satisfying my bass head cravings. There's not alot of single dd offerings and I find them having something special with their sound compared to multi drivers. With that said, I am excited to see how the new upcoming single planar 7hz Timeless turns out.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 1, 2021)

ericp10 said:


> I actually like the FH5s over the FD5. But as Ds have stated here many times, you have to put the right cable (pure copper) on it and find the right ear tips. After over 100 hours of burn-in, the FH5s perform mightly!


You should try this cable ericp. This thing is a must for FH5s owners. It has a $30 discount as well.I need to try it with the FD5 as well. It is imo Fiios best cable. This is the cable they are including with their pro models for both the FD3 and the FH5s.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...&terminal_id=eb6c806797064113b51d887cdadc8467


----------



## ehjie

Ace Bee said:


> In one word: *Astounded!!!*
> 
> I put them in my ears today, and I cannot find almost any flaw in it.... I'm just entranced, and been listening to music with it for 2 hours now, couldn't stop. Tried all my sources, it sings from everything!
> 
> ...




Did the pair Hit your Treble sweet spot?


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 1, 2021)

ehjie said:


> Did the pair Hit your Treble sweet spot?


Most definitely It has all the air and sparkles without uncomfortable peaks - marvelous!! What's more, the bass did not disappoint too! I was honestly worried that the bass is going to turn out like See Audio Yume...I could not have been further away from truth.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Sep 1, 2021)

unnecessary question, deleted.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

kmmbd said:


> I presently have both in front of me (just took the photo before writing this haha), and I can say with absolute certainty that the Holocene is a step down from the Dunu Zen in every aspect barring soundstage width and upper-treble extension.
> 
> The bass on the Holocene lacks the physicality, slam, and rumble of the Dunu Zen. Vocals are more laid back and doesn't have the same engagement factor of the Zen. As a result, the Zen sound more up-front whereas the Holocene goes for an _atmospheric _tuning.
> 
> Dynamics are also superior on the Zen by a margin. For my tastes, I will pick Zen most of the times over Holocene, but I do think the Holocene can be good/great for those who aren't fond of up-front mids and want a laid back presentation with wide staging.


For me the Holocene has better bass beginning , texture and also better nuanced bass too , vocals yes are more better in zen with them being more foreward but micro details with transperancy seemed lacking 
But I always state this is a highly subjective hobby 🤣


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 1, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> unnecessary question, deleted.


Nah I read that, and of course not! I just shared the youtube link because it's easily visible to all, regardless of subscription. I always listen from either Apple Lossless, or flac/alac/wav etc. I do not take sharing impression lightly, and will always use the best possible chain. You can be assured of that.


----------



## baskingshark

There's a very nice new company on the block called TForce, they just released a $100ish USD single DD set, the TForce Yuan Li.

I had the privilege to try the original tour beta version, that set was a mild V shaped set with excellent resolution, great timbre and technical performance, but it had a too hot upper mids area, which could lead to fatigue and shoutiness. I thought the original version was otherwise a very good set at the $100 range, and it was a true upgrade to the hotly hyped HZSound Heart Mirror in almost all departments.

So TForce took feedback from the original tour participants and came up with a final tuning that tamed the upper mids/lower treble region:



Spoiler: Graph of TForce Beta version versus Final version









Today, I had the privilege of getting a review unit of the final version Yuan Li and to cut to the chase, it is a very good set indeed. 

The Yuan Li comes in a nice box with chinese characters and imagery. The usual otaku Anime girl is passe ain't it? Sorry M**nd**p fans, I know they have some anime girl controversy going on now here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-655#post-16536452, but that's another story for another day.



The *accessories* included on the Yuan Li are pretty generous for a $100ish set, it comes with an array of silicone and foam tips, a nice leather pouch and cable, in addition to the IEMs. I've definitely seen similar priced gear with way worse accessories, cough cough TRN.





The cable has slight microphonics but is very well braided and usable.

The shells are made of a mirror like metal finish and of very solid build. It is a fingerprint and scratch magnet though, so do be careful with the beautiful shells. Despite being made of metal, it is very *comfortable* and light.



*Isolation* is average to above average, as per vented sets, it won't be as isolating as a non vented set. 

This set needs *amping* to scale better. It sounds meh from a low powered source. So one won't be getting the full potential if the Yuan Li is paired with a weak source.

*Tonality* wise, this set is a very balanced mild U shaped set. 

*Bass* is just slightly north of neutral, it doesn't extend the most in subbass and lacks rumble, so bassheads may need to look elsewhere. But what it cedes in bass quantity and extension, the Yuan Li makes it up in having great bass quality. The Yuan Li sports a fast and tight bass with above average texturing with minimal midbass bleed. 

*Mids* are slightly depressed, the lack of a boomy mid bass may give a lack of warmth to the mids, but nevertheless the midrange is very transparent and clear, with good layers heard. I'm glad to report that compared to the prerelease version, this final version of the Yuan Li has very tamed upper mids. They are very safe and non fatiguing, and suited for longer listening sessions. *Treble *on this set has good clarity and microdetails, yet manages to balance a fine line of not veering into fatiguing territory. Sibilance is none to very mild.

For a single DD IEM, *technicalities* on the Yuan Li are very good. Imaging and instrument separation and micro-details are excellent, I think in the technicalities department, the Yuan Li is better than most single DD types at this price range. Soundstage however is on the intimate side, but it makes up for having a slightly narrower soundstage with good pinpoint imaging. I rather have that than something with a big soundstage but very fuzzy and nebulous imaging.

*Timbral accuracy* is great as per its single DD roots, vocals and acoustic instruments sound organic and natural.



I did some A/B testing with these 3 sets:
1) Compared to the hyped *HZSound Heart Mirror* (neutralish bright set): the Yuan Li beats the Heart Mirror in almost every department (timbre, tonality, technicalities).

2) When compared with the venerable *Tanchjim Oxygen*, the Oxygen beats the Yuan Li in technicalities (soundstage, imaging, instrument separation, details) and has a slightly more natural timbre. The Tanchjim Oxygen has better bass texturing and also a more extended treble and air. Oxygen is also easier to drive. But considering the Tanchjim Oxygen is 2.5x the price of the Yuan Li, I think the Yuan Li can hit about 70% of the technical performance of the Oxygen, so that's nothing to sniff at. I'll call the Yuan Li a baby Oxygen, and perhaps those that can't get an Oxygen due to availability or price, can consider the Yuan Li as a cheaper alternative.

3) Compared to the *original beta tour unit of TForce Yuan Li*. The original version had a fatiguing and shouty upper mids as discussed previously. In comparison, the final Yuan Li has a tamed upper mids/lower treble and it does lose a slight bit of sparkle and a slight tinge of resolution compared to the beta version. The original beta version also had a thinner note weight. But I guess there are trade offs to be made, and there is really no point having a lot of details at the expense of ear fatigue?



So this new company TForce has really come up with a great debut product with the Yuan Li. Generous accessories, great build, nice shell and good sound melded into one nice single DD. Tonality, timbre and technicalities are excellent for a single DD, and I'd call the Yuan Li a baby Tanchjim Oxygen; this set is a very balanced set that scores highly in most areas, other than perhaps subbass extension and soundstage. 

Actually if TForce can come up with some pro version that has interchangable nozzles to switch between the beta version and the final version, I think trebleheads can be included in the recommendations list, but I think most folks other than diehead trebleheads and bassheads will find something to like about the final Yuan Li. Definitely one of the better releases for 2021.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> There's a very nice new company on the block called TForce, they just released a $100ish USD single DD set, the TForce Yuan Li.
> 
> I had the privilege to try the original tour beta version, that set was a mild V shaped set with excellent resolution, great timbre and technical performance, but it had a too hot upper mids area, which could lead to fatigue and shoutiness. I thought the original version was otherwise a very good set at the $100 range, and it was a true upgrade to the hotly hyped HZSound Heart Mirror in almost all departments.
> 
> ...






It is pretty different from the Oxygen to me. More like an iem version of the K´s LBBS earbud.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> It is pretty different from the Oxygen to me. More like an iem version of the K´s LBBS earbud.



Haha k not to be OCD about it but the graphs are similar ish, mostly slight differences at the upper mids/treble onwards.

But yeah Oxygen definitely has more treble and air from listening (and on the graphs).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Haha k not to be OCD about it but the graphs are similar ish, mostly slight differences at the upper mids/treble onwards.
> 
> But yeah Oxygen definitely has more treble and air from listening (and on the graphs).


Which is ironic because the air looks pretty much identical on graph (upper-treble 10k+). But Oxygen definitely has more air and upper-treble to me. 
Which is why their counterparts in the bud world:

Oxygen = Chaconne
Yuan Li = LBBS


----------



## iFi audio

Dsnuts said:


> Never tried the Zen DAC. I still own a IFI Black Label though



As far as general profile goes, they're tuned to be in the ballpark of our house sound, so more warm and natural that outlined and detailed.


----------



## chickenmoon

I ended not liking the Yuan Li overall, the upper range is too, and only dominated, by the 3kHz peak, when you push'em a bit they sound quite unnatural to me, becoming shouty all the while lacking proper treble. Bass is nice though, goes real deep.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> There's a very nice new company on the block called TForce, they just released a $100ish USD single DD set, the TForce Yuan Li.
> 
> I had the privilege to try the original tour beta version, that set was a mild V shaped set with excellent resolution, great timbre and technical performance, but it had a too hot upper mids area, which could lead to fatigue and shoutiness. I thought the original version was otherwise a very good set at the $100 range, and it was a true upgrade to the hotly hyped HZSound Heart Mirror in almost all departments.
> 
> ...


Wow nice leather case!

I heard Yuan Li is a part of trilogy, rest assured it will be a nice incoming part 2 and 3, I wonder what that would be, BA hybrids, and EST hybrids maybe?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Sep 1, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I ended not liking the Yuan Li overall, the upper range is too, and only dominated, by the 3kHz peak, when you push'em a bit they sound quite unnatural to me, becoming shouty all the while lacking proper treble. Bass is nice though, goes real deep.


Understandable that recently trending moondrop style 3khz pinna gain peak seekers are not for everyone, especially for upper-mid sensitive audiences, it will sound unnatural and tinny. Especially when it comes with a dynamic driver’s sound pressure, could offset some audiences appetite


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ericp10 said:


> I actually like the FH5s over the FD5. But as Ds have stated here many times, you have to put the right cable (pure copper) on it and find the right ear tips. After over 100 hours of burn-in, the FH5s


You rate the EST 112 that high on your list?! Above some of those classics?! WOW! I'm kinda shocked. They rate high on my list too, but not that high lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just in case you missed: crinacle released See Audio Bravery measurements, looks very nicely done with neutral + mild V





Vs other neutral approach: E500


MEST MKII & SA6



Yanyin Aladdin


----------



## Vladimir 198

AmericanSpirit said:


> See Audio Bravery measurements, looks very nicely done with neutral + mild V


by the look - a bass cannon.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 1, 2021)

As an early fan of the JVC/Victor woodies (the very first one, the HP-FX500, was released in 2008), I jumped at the chance to get a review loaner of Drop’s new collaboration with JVC (HA-FWX1, $449) which is a customized version of the HA-FW1800 ($599), and to hear how it improves the performance over its predecessor, the HA-FW01.

Well, the loaner arrived last week and I’ll be posting my review perhaps by this weekend. ✌️

Early impression, very tuneful bass and wet-sounding trebles with sparkle.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jwbrent said:


> As an early fan of the JVC/Victor woodies (the very first one, the HP-FX500, was released in 2008), I jumped at the chance to get a review loaner of Drop’s new collaboration with JVC (HA-FWX1, $449), which is a customized version of the HA-FW1800 ($599), and to hear how it improves the performance over its predecessor, the HA-FW01.
> 
> Well, the loaner arrived last week and I’ll be posting my review perhaps by this weekend. ✌️
> 
> Early impression, very tuneful bass and wet-sounding trebles with sparkle.


Nostalgic name of Victor FX500! Glad they are still releasing new IEMs!


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow nice leather case!
> 
> I heard Yuan Li is a part of trilogy, rest assured it will be a nice incoming part 2 and 3, I wonder what that would be, BA hybrids, and EST hybrids maybe?



Yes I think you are right, the packaging states that the Yuan Li is part 1 of a trilogy. We'll see if the empire strikes back in part 2?


----------



## Dsnuts

LZ A2 Pro and Topguy Comin my way. Will report as soon as I get em.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> LZ A2 Pro and Topguy Comin my way. Will report as soon as I get em.


Hopefully the LZ A2 pro is better than the TRI Starsea. The Starsea do have excellent mids and realistic treble performance, along with an interesting sensation of the sound coming from outside of your head, but their bass performance is far from adequate in impact and gain.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 1, 2021)

FR for the LZ A2 pro




Top guy FR




Top guy will have more treble presence than their Loftys.  Speaking of Loftys. It seems they got some user feedback about how warm the tuning is and they decided to change the nozzle mesh to a much more open type and I was told they will be including a different cable that supposedly enhances the treble end of the Lofty. 

A bit too late for the Loftys but these look interesting. Titanium magnesium alloy dynamic. Will be interesting to see how these sound with this driver.


----------



## Jmop

Anyone receive their 7Hz Timeless yet? What's the nozzle diameter?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> As an early fan of the JVC/Victor woodies (the very first one, the HP-FX500, was released in 2008), I jumped at the chance to get a review loaner of Drop’s new collaboration with JVC (HA-FWX1, $449) which is a customized version of the HA-FW1800 ($599), and to hear how it improves the performance over its predecessor, the HA-FW01.
> 
> Well, the loaner arrived last week and I’ll be posting my review perhaps by this weekend. ✌️
> 
> Early impression, very tuneful bass and wet-sounding trebles with sparkle.


wet sounding? So another V shaped bass monster?


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> wet sounding? So another V shaped bass monster?


When sound is described as "wet" it tends to have a more musical texture, while "dry" is more sterile sounding.


----------



## Otto Motor

Dsnuts said:


> FR for the LZ A2 pro
> 
> 
> Top guy FR
> ...




18 dB pinna gain? I don't dare to put these into my ears.


----------



## Dsnuts

ya it is kind of a funny looking graph. Will be interesting to hear. Lol.


----------



## Acuno

Otto Motor said:


> 18 dB pinna gain? I don't dare to put these into my ears.


Rejoice, now we can experience the sensation of an ice pick obliterating our eardrums!


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 2, 2021)

Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308

Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html

Called the SMABAT Proto




















Thanks to @Vannak for discovering this Smabat new modular IEM, there's also a post here about it: https://www.facebook.com/groups/135840535288493/posts/176385384567341/
(This post describes the various drivers available and the graphs). Apparently there's an aftermarket BERYLLIUM driver available too!!

Smabat recently released 2 earbuds (the SMABAT M0 and M2S Pro) which had the same unique idea of having modular drivers of various sorts to put into the same shell, no soldering is required. In addition to the various drivers, they also sold tuning dampers for a few cents that also could change the sound signature. So many many permutations to play with to get a desired sound for these earbuds: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3702#post-16427874

Really looking forward to this new modular IEM idea. Kind of like a Toneking Ninetails on steroids.


----------



## Acuno

Dsnuts said:


> Top guy FR
> 
> 
> Top guy will have more treble presence than their Loftys.  Speaking of Loftys. It seems they got some user feedback about how warm the tuning is and they decided to change the nozzle mesh to a much more open type and I was told they will be including a different cable that supposedly enhances the treble end of the Lofty.
> ...


That FR graph looks promising. Nice to see a dynamic driver that has a more controlled bass response.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> wet sounding? So another V shaped bass monster?



Definitely a bassy design, but with better definition than the FW01. The heightened mid-bass bleeds into the mids, typical of JVC woodies which gives it its warm tone, but the upper-mids counterbalance this quality somewhat. By wet I mean the upper-mids have less grain than the FW01, more liquid in texture. A worthy improvement over the FW01, in my view. ✌️


----------



## Jmop

jwbrent said:


> Definitely a bassy design, but with better definition than the FW01. The heightened mid-bass bleeds into the mids, typical of JVC woodies which gives it its warm tone, but the upper-mids counterbalance this quality somewhat. By wet I mean the upper-mids have less grain than the FW01, more liquid in texture. A worthy improvement over the FW01, in my view. ✌️


Less grain, good way to put it


----------



## mndless (Sep 2, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308
> 
> Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html
> 
> ...


That's a pretty wild design they've got. I'm curious about the pricing and for how long they intend to offer additional driver options.

Edit: did some looking around. It's around $78 for the base unit with the biological composite drivers, and the most expensive replacement drivers are $20, with the beryllium drivers being around $15. Not a bad pricing scale, I'd think. The beryllium drivers would be the ones I'm most interested in, based on the graphs from that link.


----------



## baskingshark

mndless said:


> That's a pretty wild design they've got. I'm curious about the pricing and for how long they intend to offer additional driver options.
> 
> Edit: did some looking around. It's around $78 for the base unit with the biological composite drivers, and the most expensive replacement drivers are $20, with the beryllium drivers being around $15. Not a bad pricing scale, I'd think. The beryllium drivers would be the ones I'm most interested in, based on the graphs from that link.



$15 for beryllium driver? That's pretty amazing, but of course it is probably beryllium coated/plated.

Overall it's really not too bad a deal. I like that it is a modular system, so no soldering is needed (I'm not too DIY). After the initial outlay, one can keep most of the IEM parts, but just get new drivers for a few bucks to put inside to change the signature. The dampers come with the IEM already, so no need to buy more. 

SMABAT is much better known for their earbuds than IEMs, and the modular system on the M2S Pro and M0 earbuds are very well received on earbud forums (the headfi one included). Most of us bought a 150 ohm driver (I think it is around 18 bucks or so) to put inside the above earbuds and that gave it a lot of subbass, which is a usual area of weakness for conventional earbuds.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308
> 
> Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html
> 
> ...


Very interesting idea! I like the concept of having multiple and interchangeable drivers....

...although, they look like a contraption a medic will insert in unmentionables 
(where the sun don't shine) 🙃


----------



## iFi audio

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nostalgic name of Victor FX500! Glad they are still releasing new IEMs!



Was going to write the same thing


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308
> 
> Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html
> 
> ...


Lego iem huh? Interesting. Although the bass has quite the roll-off on the graph.


----------



## HealPerson

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NX7 mk III


Hi. 
Did u have a chance to compare them with Spring 1? I'd like to know about treble and sound stage mostly. I heard nicehck are not pretty well with that, but I'd like to know what I'm gonna hear near the springs since mine nx7 are in the way. 
Thx.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308
> 
> Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html
> 
> ...


I liked what Smabat did with NCO. Although blackbat and X1 had mixed reviews but this modular approach changes the game completely. Truly giving users to tweak around with almost all aspects of sound. And the complete set will cost less than $150 that's something crazy! I'd definitely purchase one in 11.11 sale if they will be still available till then as Smabat IEM don't last more than a couple of months on AliExpress. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

excellent headphones, the review on them was strange and I think that they received an unfair rating. The bass is more like dynamic, nothing cuts or brightens. The flow is closer to neutral, literally a little V-shape is felt. They need reinforcement, they are tighter than the 100 and 200 models.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I recieved my Quarks and they're a good value set for beginners who want to try out a different type of sound presentation. Initial impressions can be read here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16538791


----------



## superuser1

RIP Mikis Theodorakis


----------



## jsmiller58

superuser1 said:


> RIP Mikis Theodorakis


I just spent a few minutes on Wikipedia…. Wow, Mikis Theodorakis had an amazing - hard and accomplished - life!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> Definitely a bassy design, but with better definition than the FW01. The heightened mid-bass bleeds into the mids, typical of JVC woodies which gives it its warm tone, but the upper-mids counterbalance this quality somewhat. By wet I mean the upper-mids have less grain than the FW01, more liquid in texture. A worthy improvement over the FW01, in my view. ✌️


I had the FW01 for a long time. It always vied with my IE800 and RHACL2 for my best IEM, but the fit was always too cumbersome for me. If only it was the size of the FW08, this modified FX1800 would be a no brainer for me, but alas....

Can't believe I sold my RHA's to buy the Mofasest Trio. I have to forget that bonehead move to not get really cranky lol


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I had the FW01 for a long time. It always vied with my IE800 and RHACL2 for my best IEM, but the fit was always too cumbersome for me. If only it was the size of the FW08, this modified FX1800 would be a no brainer for me, but alas....
> 
> Can't believe I sold my RHA's to buy the Mofasest Trio. I have to forget that bonehead move to not get really cranky lol



It’s part of the game, sometimes we get lucky and a blind purchase works out well, and sometimes it doesn’t. Sorry it didn’t work out, never a happy thing. 😔

I actually owned the FW01 a couple different times. I liked its big bass sound, but the upper mids/lower trebles had a granular quality which ultimately led to me giving one to my son and selling the other. I have to admit I do have a soft spot for JVC woodies since the very first IEM I bought that I liked was the first one released in 2008.

Regarding the fit on the FWX1, I did notice that I had to use a smaller tip size than the ones I used with all my previous JVC woodies. It seems like the nozzle isn’t as long marginally as the FW01, or at least it feels that way. ✌️


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HealPerson said:


> Hi.
> Did u have a chance to compare them with Spring 1? I'd like to know about treble and sound stage mostly. I heard nicehck are not pretty well with that, but I'd like to know what I'm gonna hear near the springs since mine nx7 are in the way.
> Thx.


I don't have the Spring, but you are correct with what you heard. If the NX7 mk III have a weakness, it's the stage is average. Not narrow, but not stereophonic wide. It's not the most holographic, and the mids lack some weight, but overall, very musical, detail retrieval is above average, and the bass is quick as a cheetah, had sub bass, and is very refined, and the treble is quite extended but not splashy or lacking control. If you are someone who likes a warm sound with wide stereo stage and holographic sound, these aren't for you. Want a detailed, musical, refined sound with lightning quick bass and extended treble that's not sibilant, with average stage, then these will please you plenty.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> It’s part of the game, sometimes we get lucky and a blind purchase works out well, and sometimes it doesn’t. Sorry it didn’t work out, never a happy thing. 😔
> 
> I actually owned the FW01 a couple different times. I liked its big bass sound, but the upper mids/lower trebles had a granular quality which ultimately led to me giving one to my son and selling the other. I have to admit I do have a soft spot for JVC woodies since the very first IEM I bought that I liked was the first one released in 2008.
> 
> Regarding the fit on the FWX1, I did notice that I had to use a smaller tip size than the ones I used with all my previous JVC woodies. It seems like the nozzle isn’t as long marginally as the FW01, or at least it feels that way. ✌️


Yeah, even if marginally shorter than the FW01, then it's a definite no go for me, and you are 100% correct with the grain. They were much grainier than the FX850, which was my favorite timbre IEM of all time. To this day, I've yet to hear a timbre as hi resolution and natural as the 850. Somehow the FW01 got grain, which took away from it's timbre and treble performance.


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah, even if marginally shorter than the FW01, then it's a definite no go for me, and you are 100% correct with the grain. They were much grainier than the FX850, which was my favorite timbre IEM of all time. To this day, I've yet to hear a timbre as hi resolution and natural as the 850. Somehow the FW01 got grain, which took away from it's timbre and treble performance.



Yeah, I liked the FX850 a lot. Then I decided to get the FX1100 and realized I shouldn’t have sold my 850. 😒


----------



## Dsnuts

Still own my FX850. No way no how I am parting with them any time soon. Its the one earhone that will stay in my collection as long as it makes sound.


----------



## ericp10

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You rate the EST 112 that high on your list?! Above some of those classics?! WOW! I'm kinda shocked. They rate high on my list too, but not that high lol



I wouldn't look at that list (at this point) as me rating an earphone higher than another because it's listed first. The earphones listed first are just my most recent acquisitions, but the whole list consists of the favorites that I currently own (well, some may be sold at this point, but not many). 












FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You rate the EST 112 that high on your list?! Above some of those classics?! WOW! I'm kinda shocked. They rate high on my list too, but not that high l


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> 18 dB pinna gain? I don't dare to put these into my ears.


Here with different stock tips...


----------



## ericp10

ericp10 said:


> I wouldn't look at that list (at this point) as me rating an earphone higher than another because it's listed first. The earphones listed first are just my most recent acquisitions, but the whole list consists of the favorites that I currently own (well, some may be sold at this point, but not many).


I will say this, the EST 112 highs are addictive! And this is coming from a man who is not really fixated on great highs in an IEM.


----------



## Otto Motor

ddHifi Janus vs. Janus2..


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> ddHifi Janus vs. Janus2..



I passed on the Janus (fortunately), not sure the Janus 2 FR inspires me more.


----------



## Jmop

Otto Motor said:


> Here with different stock tips...


Green tips are actually decent.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ericp10 said:


> I will say this, the EST 112 highs are addictive! And this is coming from a man who is not really fixated on great highs in an IEM.


Balanced they are amazing. I agree.


----------



## jwbrent

Hi guys,

I just posted my review on the HA-FWX1.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review, This time it's a TWS.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/divinus-ostia.25399/reviews#review-26683


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

So playing around with Geek Wold GK10, its problem being the weak subbass and intruding midbass that make the IEMs sound slow there. After applying the EQ, wow the drivers are very good. My setting is:

Peaking Filter, 149Hz, Gain -6dB, Q 0.4
Low Shelf Filter, 46Hz, Gain 13dB, Q 0.7
Try it and have fun!


----------



## ZAXon 7 (Sep 3, 2021)

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So playing around with Geek Wold GK10, its problem being the weak subbass and intruding midbass that make the IEMs sound slow there. After applying the EQ, wow the drivers are very good. My setting is:
> 
> Peaking Filter, 149Hz, Gain -6dB, Q 0.4
> Low Shelf Filter, 46Hz, Gain 13dB, Q 0.7
> Try it and have fun!


OOTB i got much better results by increasing output gain rather then trying to eq, they are power hungry, once properly fed the drivers shine without eq.
Still burning them in and adjusting my brain, but so far so very good, love them.


----------



## Musicoflife

Bui Hai Anh said:


> So playing around with Geek Wold GK10, its problem being the weak subbass and intruding midbass that make the IEMs sound slow there. After applying the EQ, wow the drivers are very good. My setting is:
> 
> Peaking Filter, 149Hz, Gain -6dB, Q 0.4
> Low Shelf Filter, 46Hz, Gain 13dB, Q 0.7
> Try it and have fun!


That'll improve on the midbass bloat, but isn't your subbass boost too much? Do remember to reduce your pre gain by - 13db or you'll get clipping distortion with bassy tunes.


----------



## nayt94 (Sep 3, 2021)

ZAXon 7 said:


> OOTB i got much better results increasing output gain rather then trying to eq, they are power hungry, once properly fed the drivers shine without eq.


Not my experience.

I was trying them on m11pro on 50-55% gain of balanced out (which was a bit too loud). And results were not great - it actually was even more fatiguing in the lover-mids to mid-bass regions.
25 hours of burn-in, additional venting, tip rolling - non of this changed the situation.

Thats why I think that tuning > technicalities. Which I believe the case with Mele (if we choose the last 2 hot cakes for comparison).


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Musicoflife said:


> That'll improve on the midbass bloat, but isn't your subbass boost too much? Do remember to reduce your pre gain by - 13db or you'll get clipping distortion with bassy tunes.


DX300 automatically reduces the gain when we use EQ. As the graph of GK10 indicates same level of loudness at 20Hz and 1kHz, I thought raising the subbass to 10dB is within boundary (as the EQ shows, only +10dB at 20Hz).
So far the sound is less warm for me, clearer and no distortion detected. A lot of surprisingly fast subbass rumble for the price here, and I can even push the drivers further.


----------



## ZAXon 7

nayt94 said:


> Not my experience.
> 
> I was trying them on m11pro on 50-55% gain of balanced out (which was a bit too loud). And results were not great - it actually was even more fatiguing in the lover-mids to mid-bass regions.
> 25 hours of burn-in, additional venting, tip rolling - non of this changed the situation.
> ...


my apologies for have not been detailed enough, i'm using my axon7 mini phone with viper4android, silver/copper cable, wide bore silicone tips (freely included in penon's package) and the output gain i've increased is viper's gain control filter.
i'm too unexperienced to say if that's perfect, but i can say that now it's way better, any bloat and weakness seems to have disappeared to me.
maybe, as fiio has bought viper technology your m11pro has it and you can try it...


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Moondrop KATO. Not much info yet, my bet is pure beryllium DDs, $499 or $599


----------



## nayt94

ZAXon 7 said:


> my apologies for have not been detailed enough, i'm using my axon7 mini phone with viper4android, silver/copper cable, wide bore silicone tips (freely included in penon's package) and the output gain i've increased is viper's gain control filter.
> i'm too unexperienced to say if that's perfect, but i can say that now it's way better, any bloat and weakness seems to have disappeared to me.
> maybe, as fiio has bought viper technology your m11pro has it and you can try it...


Oh, okay, I can see your point now.
So you take my apologies as well, I never actually tried any viper filters (not a big fan of EQ) so may have missed the context a bit 
I've seen it pre-installed on the device, so maybe I'll give it a try this time.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ZAXon 7 said:


> my apologies for have not been detailed enough, i'm using my axon7 mini phone with viper4android, silver/copper cable, wide bore silicone tips (freely included in penon's package) and the output gain i've increased is viper's gain control filter.
> i'm too unexperienced to say if that's perfect, but i can say that now it's way better, any bloat and weakness seems to have disappeared to me.
> maybe, as fiio has bought viper technology your m11pro has it and you can try it...


Viper's USP is to make everything sound good. That's the proprietary drivers that the OG team developed. So as long as it sounds good it means it works for you. V4A is arguably the most easy and effective mod in Android. Glad you are enjoying your GK10.


----------



## Dcell7

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Moondrop KATO. Not much info yet, my bet is pure beryllium DDs, $499 or $599


This is the info they provided. No mention of beryllium ….

_KATO is equipped with a new independently developed U.T.L super-linear dynamic driver, which includes a more efficient composite magnetic circuit of inner and outer magnets, and a linear air circulation structure, the third-generation DLC composite diaphragm, and a larger copper inner-cavity._


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Dcell7 said:


> This is the info they provided. No mention of beryllium ….
> 
> _KATO is equipped with a new independently developed U.T.L super-linear dynamic driver, which includes a more efficient composite magnetic circuit of inner and outer magnets, and a linear air circulation structure, the third-generation DLC composite diaphragm, and a larger copper inner-cavity._


DLC diaphragm, hmm I guess around $150


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dcell7 said:


> This is the info they provided. No mention of beryllium ….
> 
> _KATO is equipped with a new independently developed U.T.L super-linear dynamic driver, which includes a more efficient composite magnetic circuit of inner and outer magnets, and a linear air circulation structure, the third-generation DLC composite diaphragm, and a larger copper inner-cavity._


I think I have found my IEM to splurge my meagre savings. I like how Moondrop treats their IEMs and would be happy to gamble with them even if it costs over $250. Although, I expect them to be in same price bracket as Kanas series because it is a successor to it.


----------



## ZAXon 7

nayt94 said:


> Oh, okay, I can see your point now.
> So you take my apologies as well, I never actually tried any viper filters (not a big fan of EQ) so may have missed the context a bit
> I've seen it pre-installed on the device, so maybe I'll give it a try this time.


eager to know if this works for you on such an high-end device..


----------



## ZAXon 7

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Viper's USP is to make everything sound good. That's the proprietary drivers that the OG team developed. So as long as it sounds good it means it works for you. V4A is arguably the most easy and effective mod in Android. Glad you are enjoying your GK10.


even with only few hours of listening i'm already in love, they sound so different from zax, a totally superior level in every aspect.
i'll wait to burn them in and adjust my brain and ears to them then will post some newbie impression


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dcell7 said:


> This is the info they provided. No mention of beryllium ….
> 
> _KATO is equipped with a new independently developed U.T.L super-linear dynamic driver, which includes a more efficient composite magnetic circuit of inner and outer magnets, and a linear air circulation structure, the third-generation DLC composite diaphragm, and a larger copper inner-cavity._


I think I have found my IEM to splurge my meagre savings. I like how Moondrop treats their IEMs and would be happy to gamble with them even if it costs over $250. Although, I expect them to be in same price bracket as Kanas series


----------



## jsmiller58

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Moondrop KATO. Not much info yet, my bet is pure beryllium DDs, $499 or $599


Wow.  I hope they sound as good as they look!


----------



## abuanw

audio123 said:


> Single DD IEMs are brilliant.
> First Row: Dunu Zen, Campfire Atlas, Campfire Vega 2020, Beyerdynamic Xelento
> Second Row: Dunu Luna, Acoustune HS1670SS, ikko OH7, Sennheiser IE 800 S


hello, can you rank them? I'm kind of interested with IE800s & OH7 but can't find a test unit for OH7.
Thanks,,


----------



## PopZeus

Ordered the 7Hz Timeless from DROP. My curiosity for planar IEMs is boiling over now. Still trying to not wade into tribrids, even though they seem to be the mainstream tech for refined "hi-fi" IEMs. Betting on a decently tuned planar makes sense for my taste and hearing.


----------



## jsmiller58

PopZeus said:


> Ordered the 7Hz Timeless from DROP. My curiosity for planar IEMs is boiling over now. Still trying to not wade into tribrids, even though they seem to be the mainstream tech for refined "hi-fi" IEMs. Betting on a decently tuned planar makes sense for my taste and hearing.


Is there a frequency response graph for the 7Hz Timeless?  I am interested, but these days won’t buy without comparing to other IEMs…. Not that frequency response graphs are all there is to it, but it does provide a useful reference point…


----------



## RikudouGoku

jsmiller58 said:


> Is there a frequency response graph for the 7Hz Timeless?  I am interested, but these days won’t buy without comparing to other IEMs…. Not that frequency response graphs are all there is to it, but it does provide a useful reference point…


----------



## PopZeus (Sep 3, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Is there a frequency response graph for the 7Hz Timeless?  I am interested, but these days won’t buy without comparing to other IEMs…. Not that frequency response graphs are all there is to it, but it does provide a useful reference point…


BGGAR graphed it for his review. There's a little peak right around 2-3k but otherwise it follows his ideal curve pretty closely, which is encouraging. (His library has some overlap with mine.)

Edit: Or, what RikudouGoku posted


----------



## Strifeff7

Lossless bluetooth audio,


----------



## jsmiller58

@PopZeus & @RikudouGoku - thank you!  All of a sudden I am a bit more interested in the Timeless!!


----------



## jsmiller58

Strifeff7 said:


> Lossless bluetooth audio,


A good excuse for me to hold off on any more TWS purchases until these hit the market…!


----------



## RikudouGoku

jsmiller58 said:


> @PopZeus & @RikudouGoku - thank you!  All of a sudden I am a bit more interested in the Timeless!!


My Timeless is on the way, only a matter of..._time _before I get it.


----------



## SenorChang8

Qualcomm’s announcement


Strifeff7 said:


> Lossless bluetooth audio,


----------



## jsmiller58

RikudouGoku said:


> My Timeless is on the way, only a matter of..._time _before I get it.


Well, then it will be *Timely*…!


----------



## RikudouGoku

jsmiller58 said:


> Well, then it will be *Timely*…!


I also ordered the Hifiman Sundara, so I have some well regarded planars to compare with. Time will tell if its good or not.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> I also ordered the Hifiman Sundara, so I have some well regarded planars to compare with. Time will tell if its good or not.


Do you still have the Blon B20?


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Do you still have the Blon B20?


I do...unfortunately....


----------



## darkgod5

jsmiller58 said:


> A good excuse for me to hold off on any more TWS purchases until these hit the market…!



Same. Was thinking about getting the UTWS5 when it releases but now I will wait...



RikudouGoku said:


> I also ordered the Hifiman Sundara, so I have some well regarded planars to compare with. Time will tell if its good or not.



Definitely curious to see what you think about those. From your db it looks like they will be your first foray into mid-range open-back headphones?


----------



## RikudouGoku

darkgod5 said:


> mid-range open-back headphones?


Only got the Sivga Phoenix.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 6, 2021)

The revised Triaudio TRI planar-megnetic, now as Pro version. Is a bit smaller than the original and it sounds faster and brighter. Overall, quite an improvement imo. I really enjoy it. The original had some channel balance issue, my new one has an impeccable channel balance.

UPDATE: not sure whether the Pro is actually an improvement over the original. Voices are sharper and leaner, and staging has become flatter. The mids of the original are richer.


----------



## Themilkman46290

Hello guys, I have read through some of this thread along with several others, I recently bought a pair of starfield and pretty much fell in love, it sounds awesome but I noticed it doesn't like mainstream rap or electronic music as well (like a$ap rocky, dj blockhead, RTJ) as it does jazz, underground hip hop and prog rock (like pink Floyd, Sergio Méndez, or madlib)

So I was hoping you guys could give me a hand in narrowing down choices
I used to be a bass head but spent 14 years with only a pair of altec Lansing inmotion im616 (like ety's but with less bass....) so I have gotten very used to bright more analytical sound.

I don't really like midbass as much as good rumble sub bass.
So far, locally I can pick up a pair of tfz no.3 19th for around 30 dollars, ibasso it01 for about 50 and it00 for around 40. But I am not too sure witch to take
I once saved money and bought a pair of m50x........ Sold it as soon as i could, really didn't like them, felt they were too boomy, mid bass seemed too much, I used the money to get a pair of he4xx and put sheepskin pads and I feel the are perfect

I would agree that the starfield treble is a tad bit more laid back then I'd like, and there sub bass just can't keep up with something like Kool Keith's super hero featuring mf DOOM
But the way they do kid koala's fender bender is perfect

I appreciate the help in advance


----------



## Themilkman46290

My budget is about 70 but I can stretch to 100, I don't want to replace my starfield but find a complimentary set of iems that have a good dry rumble


----------



## Ap616 (Sep 3, 2021)

I have the IT01, and it's a good & warmer V or maybe slight U shape sound but some people had issues with driver flex. Some also had issues with the mmcx connection/the sound cutting out & wearing down. The fit gets somewhat uncomfortable for me after a little while too.

Honestly, you could look into the Reecho SG-03 for $69 if you like bass with a competent sound. Very comfortable. Works well with different tips. Easy to drive/sensitive. It's got a W-shaped profile, with a bit scooped out lower mids. Pretty crunchy & addicting upper-mids and great sub-bass. Not a lot of mid-bass. Responds well to minor EQ changes if needed. Overall pretty great quality sound & value for its price.

Its tonality leans a little cooler than the IT01, but I wouldn't call it that bright because of the mid-mids and sub-bass. Even if it is a little more resolving comparatively. The soundstage is a little smaller & intimate than the IT01, but it has great separation, layering, and imaging I think. I recommend a different cable though as I didn't care for the fit of the one it came with. A nice enough $15-30, 4 or 8 core cable would probably be enough to help it out. The 16-core one I got is a little too weighted.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 3, 2021)

Themilkman46290 said:


> My budget is about 70 but I can stretch to 100, I don't want to replace my starfield but find a complimentary set of iems that have a good dry rumble


Reecho SG-03 all the way. It so happens to cost exactly $69..https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-03.html  These are subbass monsters and happen to have a good sound quality overall but for sub bass. Not too many earphones touches these. I agree with @Ap616 on his take on them.


----------



## Themilkman46290

Ap616 said:


> I have the IT01, and it's a good & warmer V or maybe slight U shape sound but some people had issues with driver flex. Some also had issues with the mmcx connection/the sound cutting out & wearing down. The fit gets somewhat uncomfortable for me after a little while too.
> 
> Honestly, you could look into the Reecho SG-03 for $69 if you like bass with a competent sound. Very comfortable. Works well with different tips. Easy to drive/sensitive. It's got a W-shaped profile, with a bit scooped out lower mids. Pretty crunchy & addicting upper-mids and great sub-bass. Not a lot of mid-bass. Responds well to minor EQ changes if needed. Overall pretty great quality sound & value for its price.
> 
> Its tonality leans a little cooler than the IT01, but I wouldn't call it that bright because of the mid-mids and sub-bass. Even if it is a little more resolving comparatively. The soundstage is a little smaller & intimate than the IT01, but it has great separation, layering, and imaging I think. I recommend a different cable though as I didn't care for the fit of the one it came with. A nice enough $15-30, 4 or 8 core cable would probably be enough to help it out. The 16-core one I got is a little too weighted.


Thanks alot, I just checked the fr graph and it looks exactly how I had hoped as far as bass, how is the treble on them?
I appreciate it alot, read a couple reviews. I used to have a Buick park avenue with 2 jl audio 12 w7 subs, I was definitely into bass, but then I sold the car and my musical taste has expanded, one review mention something similar and that along with the graph has me pretty convinced it maybe the best choice


----------



## Ap616 (Sep 4, 2021)

Themilkman46290 said:


> Thanks alot, I just checked the fr graph and it looks exactly how I had hoped as far as bass, how is the treble on them?
> I appreciate it alot, read a couple reviews. I used to have a Buick park avenue with 2 jl audio 12 w7 subs, I was definitely into bass, but then I sold the car and my musical taste has expanded, one review mention something similar and that along with the graph has me pretty convinced it maybe the best choice


The treble is fine for the price. Male vocals are not really full because lower mids sometimes. Female vocals are great. Not really an organic/natural sound for a DD. I am a bit upper mid/lower treble sensitive and these aren't too much there. The upper mids are a bit sharp with a BA like timbre in the upper half of the IEM, only at times though. And this can be tamed with tips or EQ fairly well if you are sensitive to that area. I suspect most won't be. They are a solid earphone overall. But I wouldn't call them full basshead IEMs. I have an SVS PC2000 which I really like 😁 They do however deliver above adequate bass quantity with great quality, especially when it's in the mix/the track calls for some authority. But it can also take a step back if it doesn't call for it which is nice.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full written review about Astell & Kern A&Futura SE180 is live now!! 

I know I've been keeping you on dry with more budget reviews lately, so this weekend I have the most awesome review I made this month ready for you~

When all that matters is music, and when design combines with musicality, a smooth yet detailed signature, and when a company who's been making flagships for years takes things seriously, they make this nice combo of versatility and sonics. 

I'm literally listening to it as I'm posting this, but I will also be around for much longer to help, if you have any questions or if there'll be any way to help ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...ra-se180-music-player-alpha-dap-incoming.html


----------



## kmmbd

New MrWalkman firware is out for the Sony NW-A55 (and other variants).

However, there's a surprise: it's the firmware that basically mimics the sound signature of the Sony WM1A/WM1Z. You can download it from the following link: https://www.mrwalkman.ml/p/midnight-v2-for-a50.html

I installed it asap and took it for a quick test. There are indeed eerie similarities to the Sony WM1A (when modded with MrWalkman Midnight firmware). In fact, right now this new firmware is my most favorite firmware for the Sony NW-A55. The staging is the best among all MrWalkman firmwares till date, and the sound has slightly smoothed out transients, resulting in a very pleasant sound signature.

There are differences with the actual WM1A though. The WM1A has better driving power and dynamics, and most importantly resolution/imaging is superior on the WM1A. Other than that, it's kinda similar between them.

So you're getting the sound signature and about 70% performance of a $1500 DAP in a $200 DAP via a simple firmware upgrade. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! I'm a bit late to the party (why in the Preamble section) but here is my review of BGVP's 8 Balanced Armature IEM - the DM8. For those who don't know, it comes in 2 shells options - Full Resin and Stable Wood. The stable wood shells are actually quite nice for their $400 pricing since they are hard to come by under $1000, let alone $500. Sonically, I think DM8 is quite a pleasing and easy to like IEM. It is a significant improvement and upgrade over DM7, which was quite a good IEM in itself at its price but DM8 improves on it and takes the sound and overall value proposition to the next level. DM8 has a nice, pleasing, warm sound signature which is not only fun and musical but also has good technical capability. Some finishing imperfections and subjective preferences aside, I think DM8 is a good alternative and complementing IEM to the segment king Blessing2 for people who like a more fun tuned IEM than a reference one. Have to read to know more about what I think of the DM8 in detail. Cheers! 

*BGVP DM8*​


----------



## Atek2019

According to BGGAR tweet, new Blon (BL-MAX) has two dynamic drivers per side, 10mm and 6mm.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> New MrWalkman firware is out for the Sony NW-A55 (and other variants).
> 
> However, there's a surprise: it's the firmware that basically mimics the sound signature of the Sony WM1A/WM1Z. You can download it from the following link: https://www.mrwalkman.ml/p/midnight-v2-for-a50.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for announcing the new firmware. Sounds really good. Much wider stage and holographic imaging, with nice bass response. The highs are a tad smoothed over, which gives me slight pause, but still, really high quality mature sound.


----------



## Strifeff7

Atek2019 said:


> According to BGGAR tweet, new Blon (BL-MAX) has two dynamic drivers per side, 10mm and 6mm.


oh,
the shell must be huge...


----------



## r31ya

Strifeff7 said:


> oh,
> the shell must be huge...


This one?




To compare,


----------



## nymz

Talking about blon-max


----------



## Birdland

Vladimir 198 said:


> 7hz Timeless . I really like the schedule. And the big speaker is cute. Has anyone listened to this?
> the reviews i99 are not overly impressive. But maybe 7hz Timeless is different?
> _________________


Has anyone actually heard these yet? Was hoping to get some impressions before ordering!


----------



## PopZeus (Sep 4, 2021)

Lossless AptX is a big deal. Though I suspect it won't be as lossless as advertised right away. Too many factors that cut into BT transmission quality. But it should get better widespread adoption than LDAC, and that should drive Qualcomm to invest more heavily into AptX HD Adaptive (or whatever they're calling it) and improve performance over time.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Well I was surprised by copplinn with two iems nearly similar yet so different , highly recommend to try copplinn Alula Mahogany wood with fs , cherry one without fs was average so I won't recommend it ( haven't tried many iems in 300$ price range but these aren't bad) , I would like them to have better cable though 🙏
My review is up do check them plus they were so comfy 😁
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/copplinn-alula.25401/reviews#review-26686


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Plus I am excited about blon max wonder if we could have some good double DD feel , 3dt was good for 3 DDs, bass was lacking a bit for me ( imho this is what focal clear does to you ) the only one I tried 😁


----------



## Strifeff7

PopZeus said:


> Lossless AptX is a big deal. Though I suspect it won't be as lossless as advertised right away. Too many factors that cut into BT transmission quality. But it should get better widespread adoption than LDAC, and that should drive Qualcomm to invest more heavily into AptX HD Adaptive (or whatever they're calling it) and improve performance over time.


My concern is, is it at hardware or software level?
is it just a simple software update to old device to support the codec,
or do I need a to buy new phone,


----------



## SenorChang8

Strifeff7 said:


> My concern is, is it at hardware or software level?
> is it just a simple software update to old device to support the codec,
> or do I need a to buy new phone,


Probably will have to buy new phone unless it already has Snapdragon 888 chip. Apple won’t support it. Doubtful most current Bluetooth accessories will support it. But I’m still looking forward to it lol.


----------



## FSTOP

most of the BT tech is hardware-based (rather than just a codec), particularly with Qualcomm using SoC.


----------



## r31ya

PopZeus said:


> Lossless AptX is a big deal. Though I suspect it won't be as lossless as advertised right away. Too many factors that cut into BT transmission quality. But it should get better widespread adoption than LDAC, and that should drive Qualcomm to invest more heavily into AptX HD Adaptive (or whatever they're calling it) and improve performance over time.


If qualcomm able to make APTX Lossless which have better battery life and way better connection than LDAC.
It is going to be a big deal.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout the review of ADV. M56D 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/adv-m5-6d.25406/reviews#review-26705


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

These arrived today. CCA NRA. 

These are pretty much competing with the Shouer Tape and Tape Pro, with it's very similar driver config. 

Only spent a little time with them, so will reserve in depth comment until later. 

OOTB? V shaped. Mids a little pulled back, but airy and some really good timbre for EST. Bass is full, resolving and impactful, and the details really pop. Musical presentation. Not very balanced like the NX7 mk III or DQ6.

EST is quite EST, with airy treble but not particularly sharp or extended, but clear. More to come...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

oh one more thing...the stage leaves to be desired, but imaging is really good.


----------



## jmwant

Moondrop announced KATO, as an Upgrade to the KXXS.


----------



## zomas65

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! I'm a bit late to the party (why in the Preamble section) but here is my review of BGVP's 8 Balanced Armature IEM - the DM8. For those who don't know, it comes in 2 shells options - Full Resin and Stable Wood. The stable wood shells are actually quite nice for their $400 pricing since they are hard to come by under $1000, let alone $500. Sonically, I think DM8 is quite a pleasing and easy to like IEM. It is a significant improvement and upgrade over DM7, which was quite a good IEM in itself at its price but DM8 improves on it and takes the sound and overall value proposition to the next level. DM8 has a nice, pleasing, warm sound signature which is not only fun and musical but also has good technical capability. Some finishing imperfections and subjective preferences aside, I think DM8 is a good alternative and complementing IEM to the segment king Blessing2 for people who like a more fun tuned IEM than a reference one. Have to read to know more about what I think of the DM8 in detail. Cheers!
> 
> *BGVP DM8*​


Great review, however Reading the comparisons I disagree on good performances of fearless s8f: too much treble oriented and in some cases a Little bit pungent and annoying for my ears.


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Here is my humble opinion about the Ikko OH1s.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews#review-26712


----------



## PopZeus

jmwant said:


> Moondrop announced KATO, as an Upgrade to the KXXS.


Argh. I can't keep up with the pace of single DD releases. This needs to go in a head-to-head with the FD3 and maybe the YuanLi (just been seeing some hype for that one recently).


----------



## H T T

PopZeus said:


> Argh. I can't keep up with the pace of single DD releases. This needs to go in a head-to-head with the FD3 and maybe the YuanLi (just been seeing some hype for that one recently).


For certain, so many single DD releases. I have a Hana2021 on order. The Kata is a *must* preorder for me. 

After some time, I will do and post a comparison of the Starfield, the AQ0, the FAN, the Hana 2021, and the Kata.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

H T T said:


> For certain, so many single DD releases. I have a Hana2021 on order.


Please tell me your thoughts when you get it!


----------



## Animagus (Sep 5, 2021)

zomas65 said:


> Great review, however Reading the comparisons I disagree on good performances of fearless s8f: too much treble oriented and in some cases a Little bit pungent and annoying for my ears.


Ummm... If you're referring to its lower-treble being peaky, I mentioned that S8F is shoutier and more aggressive in the comparison. 😐 Otherwise, S8F is a dam good IEM for people who are not sensitive to lower-treble and was hugely successful, particularly because of its price to performance value. Nevertheless, everyone has different preferences, tastes and sensitivities - one of the reasons that makes this hobby so interesting! I'm guessing you dig the DM8 more?


----------



## jsmiller58

zomas65 said:


> Great review, however Reading the comparisons I disagree on good performances of fearless s8f: too much treble oriented and in some cases a Little bit pungent and annoying for my ears.


Audio is an interesting hobby in that different people can have absolutely different experiences with exactly the same audio chains and music!     For me, the S8F continue to be my favorite IEMs out of the ~30 that I own.  Are they perfect?  No!  But they are my personal favorites.

@twister6 review makes me intrigued about the DM8.


----------



## Animagus

jsmiller58 said:


> Audio is an interesting hobby in that different people can have absolutely different experiences with exactly the same audio chains and music!     For me, the S8F continue to be my favorite IEMs out of the ~30 that I own.  Are they perfect?  No!  But they are my personal favorites.
> 
> @twister6 review makes me intrigued about the DM8.



I think I should say thanks because it was my review and not Alex's (@twister6). Lol! 😉


----------



## H T T

KutuzovGambit said:


> Please tell me your thoughts when you get it!


Will do! I am quite looking forward to experiencing the reknowned Tanchjim timbre.


----------



## jsmiller58

Animagus said:


> I think I should say thanks because it was my review and not Alex's (@twister6). Lol! 😉


Sorry for that!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Aladdin review is now up: Yanyin Aladdin


----------



## Animagus

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry for that!


Haha no worries at all! I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The CCA NRA are decent. Nothing groundbreaking or even a price range killer. I'd say they are slightly better than the DQ6 in sound quality, but are really held back by the narrow stage. The imaging is really good, but you can tell it tries really hard to shine, but are limited by the in your head stage experience. Bass is really resolving, details most certainly pop, and the timbre is one of the best EST timbre's I've experienced (yes, more natural than the Mofasest Trio, EST112, and the Tape Pro). It's even better than the piezo NX7 mk III. Technically and soundwise. it's very similar to the NX7 mk III. Very similar traits with similar stage, but not as power hungry as the NX7. If you don't mind not having and out of the head experience, with wide stereo separation, and enjoy a really musical IEM, then you can't go wrong spending $25.00 on these. Airy with nice treble that's never sibilant or peaky, quality bass, slightly recessed vocals, and excellent detail retrieval. They sit right in between my DQ6 and NX7 mk III. 

I'll be using them as a beater, due to price and the sweet timbre and air, but it won't be a giant killer or even top of class in it's price range. But hey...and EST for $25? Why not?


----------



## saldsald (Sep 6, 2021)

Was looking for a warmer version of the NM2+ (I really like the sound btw), the NA2+ could be a good choice but wanted to try something more different and I don't like the shape of the NF audio shells. So here comes the NiceHCK topguy.







Comes with a copper cable (likely made by XINHS, lol) and adaptors. Some Acuostune tips (or their clones). Fit my ears like gloves (unlike the NM2+)
Sound is very coherent, resolution is definitely lower than the NM2+ but less "exhausting" however lacks a bit of excitement and air. Overall still a rather good set, just a little polite and forgiving. Will do some burn-in, tip rolling, cable rolling later.
Here is the graph:

Is that bass roll-off? hmm...


----------



## zomas65

Animagus said:


> Ummm... If you're referring to its lower-treble being peaky, I mentioned that S8F is shoutier and more aggressive in the comparison. 😐 Otherwise, S8F is a dam good IEM for people who are not sensitive to lower-treble and was hugely successful, particularly because of its price to performance value. Nevertheless, everyone has different preferences, tastes and sensitivities - one of the reasons that makes this hobby so interesting! I'm guessing you dig the DM8 more?


I would like ti know if this over treble feeling Is subjective


----------



## Animagus (Sep 6, 2021)

zomas65 said:


> I would like ti know if this over treble feeling Is subjective


When it comes to treble or upper-midrange sensitivity and/or liking, it is always *subjective* as per the individual. In general, individual preferences and liking will always be subjective. It all depends on what you like and how you like your gear to sound. What you might consider bright, someone else might consider sparkly and exciting. Same goes for upper-midrange ear/pinna gain. What one person might consider a shouty upper-midrange, could be strong, forward instrument definition for someone else. We all like different things and that is why there are so many brands in the world, with a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures, targeting different tastes and preferences. If everyone liked the exact same thing, it'd be such a boring world and companies would have no scope for experimentation or come up with new things. In fact, these many companies wouldn't even exist! 😱Haha.

*Objectively*, when it comes to talking about tuning or specific frequency regions with a reference in mind, it depends on the target curve you select as reference; Diffuse Field, Etymotic, Harman, etc, and how these IEMs translate compared to them. Of course, you don't necessarily have to judge or like IEMs solely on their ability to hit a target curve since fun tuned IEMs can be dam amazing and hell lotta fun too. Even though as an audio engineer, I really love and enjoy reference tuned headphones and IEMs, I quite dig and enjoy well done fun signatures too. Anyway, talking about S8F's 4k-10kHz response (what you're probably finding peaky) with target curves in reference, it is quite within the Harman 2019 IEM target, similarish to a tiny bit above the Diffuse Field target ( particularly 8-10kHz) and definitely north of neutral compared to Etymotic target. Now, a person liking one target curve over the other is again going to be a *subjective* preference but that doesn't diminish objectivity they bring to the table or the research, high value and importance of these target curves in general.

Nevertheless, you're not alone in finding the S8F a little bright and intense. A lot of people do. I reviewed the Fearless S8F (link) 2 years back and stated all of that but also how fun, interesting and intriguing a listen it is, not just for me personally but a lot of people.

My 2 cents... Cheers!


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Man... The 7Hz Timeless looks big as hell. And it doesn't need to be that big, there is a segment of the circle that doesn't serve any acoustical purposes.


----------



## ian91

Bui Hai Anh said:


> Man... The 7Hz Timeless looks big as hell. And it doesn't need to be that big, there is a segment of the circle that doesn't serve any acoustical purposes.



When's yours arriving?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jmwant said:


> Moondrop announced KATO, as an Upgrade to the KXXS.


Enjoying labor day vacation at Chicago and wow! Great news! Aria sounded good enough, and if Kato is expected to be the upgrades to KXXS, this certainly is very assuring single DD🤔


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

ian91 said:


> When's yours arriving?


Hopefully this Saturday if the box is small enough to pass through customs. They are erratic though.


----------



## jsmiller58

Animagus said:


> When it comes to treble or upper-midrange sensitivity and/or liking, it is always *subjective* as per the individual. In general, individual preferences and liking will always be subjective. It all depends on what you like and how you like your gear to sound. What you might consider bright, someone else might consider sparkly and exciting. Same goes for upper-midrange ear/pinna gain. What one person might consider a shouty upper-midrange, could be strong, forward instrument definition for someone else. We all like different things and that is why there are so many brands in the world, with a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures, targeting different tastes and preferences. If everyone liked the exact same thing, it'd be such a boring world and companies would have no scope for experimentation or come up with new things. In fact, these many companies wouldn't even exist! 😱Haha.
> 
> *Objectively*, when it comes to talking about tuning or specific frequency regions with a reference in mind, it depends on the target curve you select as reference; Diffuse Field, Etymotic, Harman, etc, and how these IEMs translate compared to them. Of course, you don't necessarily have to judge or like IEMs solely on their ability to hit a target curve since fun tuned IEMs can be dam amazing and hell lotta fun too. Even though as an audio engineer, I really love and enjoy reference tuned headphones and IEMs, I quite dig and enjoy well done fun signatures too. Anyway, talking about S8F's 4k-10kHz response (what you're probably finding peaky) with target curves in reference, it is quite within the Harman 2019 IEM target, similarish to a tiny bit above the Diffuse Field target ( particularly 8-10kHz) and definitely north of neutral compared to Etymotic target. Now, a person liking one target curve over the other is again going to be a *subjective* preference but that doesn't diminish objectivity they bring to the table or the research, high value and importance of these target curves in general.
> 
> ...



*“We all like different things and that is why there are so many brands in the world, with a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures, targeting different tastes and preferences. If everyone liked the exact same thing, it'd be such a boring world and companies would have no scope for experimentation or come up with new things. In fact, these many companies wouldn't even exist!”*

This.  This post should be required reading for anyone signing up for Head-fi.  And, when posters go off the rails and start flame wars they should have to provide a signed and notarized copy of this post before being allowed back on!  Thank you @Animagus for the wisest thing I have read on head-fi in quite a while!


----------



## zomas65

Animagus said:


> When it comes to treble or upper-midrange sensitivity and/or liking, it is always *subjective* as per the individual. In general, individual preferences and liking will always be subjective. It all depends on what you like and how you like your gear to sound. What you might consider bright, someone else might consider sparkly and exciting. Same goes for upper-midrange ear/pinna gain. What one person might consider a shouty upper-midrange, could be strong, forward instrument definition for someone else. We all like different things and that is why there are so many brands in the world, with a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures, targeting different tastes and preferences. If everyone liked the exact same thing, it'd be such a boring world and companies would have no scope for experimentation or come up with new things. In fact, these many companies wouldn't even exist! 😱Haha.
> 
> *Objectively*, when it comes to talking about tuning or specific frequency regions with a reference in mind, it depends on the target curve you select as reference; Diffuse Field, Etymotic, Harman, etc, and how these IEMs translate compared to them. Of course, you don't necessarily have to judge or like IEMs solely on their ability to hit a target curve since fun tuned IEMs can be dam amazing and hell lotta fun too. Even though as an audio engineer, I really love and enjoy reference tuned headphones and IEMs, I quite dig and enjoy well done fun signatures too. Anyway, talking about S8F's 4k-10kHz response (what you're probably finding peaky) with target curves in reference, it is quite within the Harman 2019 IEM target, similarish to a tiny bit above the Diffuse Field target ( particularly 8-10kHz) and definitely north of neutral compared to Etymotic target. Now, a person liking one target curve over the other is again going to be a *subjective* preference but that doesn't diminish objectivity they bring to the table or the research, high value and importance of these target curves in general.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Animagus

jsmiller58 said:


> *“We all like different things and that is why there are so many brands in the world, with a variety of IEMs with different sound signatures, targeting different tastes and preferences. If everyone liked the exact same thing, it'd be such a boring world and companies would have no scope for experimentation or come up with new things. In fact, these many companies wouldn't even exist!”*
> 
> This.  This post should be required reading for anyone signing up for Head-fi.  And, when posters go off the rails and start flame wars they should have to provide a signed and notarized copy of this post before being allowed back on!  Thank you @Animagus for the wisest thing I have read on head-fi in quite a while!


Lol! 😅



zomas65 said:


> Thanks!


Oh anytime! I hope this helps. Otherwise, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Sep 6, 2021)

Animagus said:


> Lol! 😅


Well, finally someone was able to explain to me. And then I could not understand why they make headphones devoid of low frequencies and pleasing the ear with exceptionally high frequencies, or headphones with a completely insane amount of bass, like from a barrel, or headphones that shoot in the ear with a peak of 7-8 kHz, trying to penetrate the brain and meet in the middle, or harsh, pungent high frequencies transmitted as a reference sound. All those deep Vs with a "funny" sound. - It turns out that these are experiments (on people, I suppose) and a way to expand the number of enterprises.
Now I am calm. This world does not seek boredom. He seeks to expand the range of preferences from complete deafness to harsh masochism. The main thing is that people like it. And let anyone who tries to talk about good taste that does not appear by itself beware. 
And me too Lol!  

About "personal preference" in sound.
I believe that "personal preference" is just a habit. There is nothing "sacred" or inviolable about this.
There are people who are used to and love listening to music, doing it in stadiums and in nightclubs. Anyone who is used to music coming from a subwoofer usually prefers excess bass. Considers this to be the correct (essentially familiar) sound.
Those who have become familiar with music outdoors are used to high frequencies, which are less scattered than bass. And they are looking for a similar sound in headphones.
There are also those who are used to jazz and opera and have heard them in concert halls with good acoustics. They are waiting for their familiar sound.
Somewhere and sometime a stereotype develops, and we follow it.
Is one more correct than the other? - Of course, mine is more correct, although I will not talk about it too often, lol. 
Can you argue or discuss? Why can we talk about smoking or drunkenness, but not about the habits-preferences in sound? Is it different? Dont know. Although, of course, it is more correct and more tolerant to talk about the sound in headphones, and not about a person. If someone discusses the sound, and the person considers it to be an attack on himself, that is his business. It doesn’t concern me, and I don’t feel guilty.
IMO.


----------



## TheVortex

Just come across this randomly and has anyone had any experience with these?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003009332586.html


----------



## InvisibleInk

_"... fever moving iron ring iron male model private model..."_​
Not sure what to make of all that description


----------



## Dsnuts

Customized BA meaning they can just put their name on it and it will be customized.

Speaking of BAs.





These have shot up to be the top dog of my collection in a relative short amount of time.  These are by far Penons nicest sounding earphones.  It has so much going on for them. Their new Legends are everything great about Penon sound and the great thing here is they don't force you to get their flagship cable which was created in conjunction with these.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-legend.25409/
Labor day reader. Its a long un.


----------



## Dobrescu George

When a company starts going crazy with the features of a product, it usually ends up bad, with mediocre products, but every once in a while, a company manages to pull it off and creates a gem that's versatile and fun to use. This is the case today as well, with the CD Player / Internet Radio / Headphone AMP WR-50CD from Ocean Digital !! 

I made a full review I want to share with you, it is a great option for both stereo and headphone enjoyers, and altough I don't have much to compare it to as far as CD Players go, I have good experience with headphone AMPs and other DACs out there and tried sharing my input on how the WR-50CD actually sounds and works~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nternet-radio-a-little-bit-of-everything.html


----------



## Strifeff7

InvisibleInk said:


> _"... fever moving iron ring iron male model private model..."_​
> Not sure what to make of all that description


Private = Custom
Moving Iron = BA


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> When a company starts going crazy with the features of a product, it usually ends up bad, with mediocre products, but every once in a while, a company manages to pull it off and creates a gem that's versatile and fun to use. This is the case today as well, with the CD Player / Internet Radio / Headphone AMP WR-50CD from Ocean Digital !!
> 
> I made a full review I want to share with you, it is a great option for both stereo and headphone enjoyers, and altough I don't have much to compare it to as far as CD Players go, I have good experience with headphone AMPs and other DACs out there and tried sharing my input on how the WR-50CD actually sounds and works~
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nternet-radio-a-little-bit-of-everything.html


CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE

https://www.amazon.com/Digital-WR-50CD-Internet-Bluetooth-Receiver/dp/B0912QR561


----------



## Asakurai

InvisibleInk said:


> _"... fever moving iron ring iron male model private model..."_​
> Not sure what to make of all that description


Moving Iron = Balanced Armature
Ring Iron = Dynamic Driver
Male Model = Universal Fit
Private Model = Custom Fit


----------



## jsmiller58

.


Asakurai said:


> Moving Iron = Balanced Armature
> Ring Iron = Dynamic Driver
> Male Model = Universal Fit
> Private Model = Custom Fit


Well, yeah, that makes perfect…. What?!


----------



## saldsald

Asakurai said:


> Moving Iron = Balanced Armature
> Ring Iron = Dynamic Driver
> Male Model = Universal Fit
> Private Model = Custom Fit


Ring Iron = DD + BA Hybrid


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

Best price on Ali so far, come on guys


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Just come across this randomly and has anyone had any experience with these?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003009332586.html


Seen that before, they also have a single DD model.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003009256689.html


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Was looking for a warmer version of the NM2+ (I really like the sound btw), the NA2+ could be a good choice but wanted to try something more different and I don't like the shape of the NF audio shells. So here comes the NiceHCK topguy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After some cable rolling I am actually liking the Topguy (and I don't like the name). I think it is tuned for vocal which it really excels in this area. Buttery smooth vocals but the stock cable isn't the best for it despite the high quality. Overall not very cable sensitive and sounds good with almost any cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-earphones-hifi-headset-wired-dynamic-earbuds


----------



## Robius

RikudouGoku said:


> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-earphones-hifi-headset-wired-dynamic-earbuds



There is a fr graph in this review.

https://zhuanlan-zhihu-com.translat...x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=tr&_x_tr_pto=ajax,se,elem


----------



## Jmop

Robius said:


> There is a fr graph in this review.
> 
> https://zhuanlan-zhihu-com.translat...x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=tr&_x_tr_pto=ajax,se,elem


Another graph that's almost ideal. Bass response could've been shifted further down, upper treble peak is concerning..


----------



## RikudouGoku

Robius said:


> There is a fr graph in this review.
> 
> https://zhuanlan-zhihu-com.translat...x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=tr&_x_tr_pto=ajax,se,elem










Looks pretty similar.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Digital-WR-50CD-Internet-Bluetooth-Receiver/dp/B0912QR561



Big Ufff, means someone purcahsed all of the ones they had available 

Don't worry, they replenish those often, should be available in the near future


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks pretty similar.


Diffusion Field neutral target


----------



## Strifeff7

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks pretty similar.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Asakurai said:


> Moving Iron = Balanced Armature
> Ring Iron = Dynamic Driver
> Male Model = Universal Fit
> Private Model = Custom Fit



Well, that's interesting translation. Thanks.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello,
This is your daily dose of getting emotional,
It's remarkable how music could bring back so much memories,





Hot chocolate + comfy bed + warm blanket = 😊


----------



## RemedyMusic

*ADV. M5-12D Universal – What a mature IEM is all about

PROS*:
• Neutral balanced tuning with great details
• Spacious sound stage and spatial imaging
• Punchy bass and mid-bass response
• Technical and organically balanced
• Sparkle and shimmer are desirable for treble heads
• No amp required
• Mids offers rich textures and exceptional tonality
• Incredible details retrieval
• Fast attack and decay performance drivers
• Intimate and engaging vocals presentation

*CONS*:
• Bulky build can feel weird on fitting. Consequently, customize fitting for this model is available.
• Price tag is not for everyone.


Please do check out the full review here
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/adv-m5-12d.25411/reviews
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Strifeff7

RemedyMusic said:


> *ADV. M5-12D Universal – What a mature IEM is all about
> 
> PROS*:
> • Neutral balanced tuning with great details
> ...


the clear shell looks awesome,


----------



## RemedyMusic

Strifeff7 said:


> the clear shell looks awesome,


it is gorgeous man  thanks for checking my review out man.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Sep 7, 2021)

I just noticed XINHS 8 core graphene cable is on sale for like $60 which I recall it was much higher, aside from sale of 4 core one. I have a qdc finish of 4 core graphene of XINHS and found it’s a pretty nice treble enhancer.
8 core:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLWDZkx
4 core:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m05scKj

I was thinking getting 8 core some time and guess it’s a right time✌️

Note: ordered both 4 core/ 8 core 2pin 4.4mm for a hope to save KZ AST and GS Audio ST10’s rolled off DF neutral target ones.


----------



## Jmop (Sep 8, 2021)

Curious if anyone finds the 7Hz Timeless shouty in the upper mids due to the sharp cut before the lower treble sets in, or cuz 2k and 3k are roughly the same volume. BGGAR says nothing jumps out but his library contains a lot of older recordings which are relatively further from the mic. Then again, modern recordings tend to have more treble volume too so there's that.


----------



## Audio Fun

I just noticed that Thieaudio Legacy 2 are re-priced at $89USD, even 10 bucks cheaper. Seating in this price, it’s a absolutely no-brainer 🔥
For my preference I’d take the L2 over the Aria in term of tonality, my review is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-legacy-2.25283/reviews#review-26516


----------



## baskingshark

The driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest: CCA C24

https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6215758298464429/










As KZ (and sister company CCA) unashamedly declare in this product insert: "One balanced armature is good enough, but 24 is better."

Well, they seem to like to add drivers on both sides and total them, to give a more magnificent number, so it is actually 12 BAs per earpiece. But still, any guinea pig gonna take one for the team?

Whenever KZ/CCA, or eternal rivals TRN try to stuff many drivers inside a shell, it generally doesn't turn out that great. Too many cooks spoil the broth, too many drivers give the engineers a crossover headache?


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest: CCA C24
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6215758298464429/
> 
> ...


How many drivers are you planning to fit in?
CCA: YES


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> The driver nuclear race has restarted in earnest: CCA C24
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6215758298464429/
> 
> ...


8-12 violins in orchrestra form a violin section that can sound beatifully smooth and ethereal with good violinists playing  all the same music since the individual resonances of their violins/strings smoothen out. BAs are often complained about for their harsh resonances, and BAs all can be near identical - an ideal match for a BA array.

I wrote about it before, but now KZ AST (the most un-KZ KZ) implemented an BA array really well (with 6 or 7 BAs) for smooth and resolving upper mids. So yes , more BAs can be better!

If anything, AST really lack some treble, so I am looking forward to C24 for more than a month (?) now, while  CCA still perfecting them


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> If anything, AST really lack some treble, so I am looking forward to C24 for more than a month (?) now, while CCA still perfecting them






Upper-treble does have a pretty big roll-off. Although that lower-treble might be compensating for that.


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 9, 2021)

Gather around, folks. I have a tale to tell of Japanese Generosity!

As I already posted a while back. I was quite interested in *634EARS SARN II*, and had placed an order. The price was about $160, and even though there are numerous single DD iems at that price range, somehow I was feeling the need of a wooden shell IEM. On top of that, I have this knack of trying to find hidden treasures - these are the two reasons why I felt myself drawn towards *634EARS*, even though I had an earlier inkling for the JVC woody iems. But anyway, I digress.

So I hit 634EARS up on instagram, and got talking. Let me tell you - it's a one man company, and he is an extremely nice person to deal with, but, he also does not take crap from anyone! (Loved that about him, by the way.) I read the sound signature of SARN II, and found out it has a bright sound with strong low end. Now, while I am fond of strong low end, and I prefer some amount of brightness, too bright iems makes it fatiguing for me, and I was also concerned about the bright Asian tuning. So I discussed all of these with him, and asked if the brightness of SARN II can be mellowed down. He explained that only 8ite-TS have the warm and mellow sound signature, SARN II is not designed like that. He shared with me a histogram chart of Frequency Response of SARN II, and informed that he can tweak its tuning slightly to reduce upper end attacks a bit as per my request. I decided to go with that. Paid the amount, and then sit tight.

About two weeks later, he shared with me two different histogram charts with the said modifications - one had more reduction in the upper frequencies than the others. He suggested the one with less reduction, I took his advice and confirmed it, and sit tight. He shipped my iems a few days later.

Once I got the package, and I opened it, I found all the mundane items - cables, a very nice hardshell box, 3 sets of eartips - 2 normal silicone, 1 whirlwind, C rings for further tuning, etc. The iems were in a different box, and when I opened it, this is what greeted me:





Folks, there were not one, but *TWO PAIRS OF IEMS!! *I was completely overwhelmed and surprised and giddy! He decided to gift another pair of IEM just like that!! I never even asked him! What a man!
And then I noticed the writings on the pouches - the stabilised wood one is what I originally requested, and it has the name *SARN II *written right there. The other one, however, has the name *Special *written on it. I recognised the housing from his insta page - it was a *Granadillo Wood housing.* So then, barely able to contain my excitement, I popped the SARN II in my ear. Suffice to say I was completely blown away, but I will continue with my initial impression of SARN II in a later post. Thereafter I tried on the Special, and was surprised to find it rocking a completely different tuning! It was more bassy, with much more fuller midrange, and slightly smoother upper range. Bass was bumped up in quantity. The tuning was different, but still quite good.

Then, I noticed a black thank you note, which, when turned over, revealed this:





Guys...I mean...I can't even...he made this *SPECIAL specially for me, trying to match my taste from what little I told him! *Later through insta DM he confirmed that he tried to replicate the 8ite-TS sound signature with a PET DD, as that is what I requested at first. I of course could not thank him enough for being so sincere...he is one gem of a person, honestly!

I cannot thank you enough, *Masashi Saita. *You will have my gratitude forever and always for being so sincere to try to create an entirely new iem for my taste, even though you had no obligation to. Thank you. You have a big heart and I feel so fortunate to have a touch of it in my possession.


----------



## jmwant

Officially released!
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/moond...wly-developed-ult-super-linear-dynamic-driver


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

jmwant said:


> Officially released!
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/moond...wly-developed-ult-super-linear-dynamic-driver


Exceed beryllium drivers? Very bold statement indeed. We'll see.


----------



## SoundJedi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I just noticed XINHS 8 core graphene cable is on sale for like $60 which I recall it was much higher, aside from sale of 4 core one. I have a qdc finish of 4 core graphene of XINHS and found it’s a pretty nice treble enhancer.
> 8 core:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLWDZkx
> 4 core:
> ...



Can't speak highly enough of that cable. Also got it on sale and what a steal it is for $60. Oozes quality and sound is great.


----------



## SoundJedi

jmwant said:


> Officially released!
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/moond...wly-developed-ult-super-linear-dynamic-driver



Do we have graphs for those with the different nozzles? I am intrigued but I don't want a measly bass iem. 

Want to know if it's more Dusk or more Blessing2 in terms of bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SoundJedi said:


> Do we have graphs for those with the different nozzles? I am intrigued but I don't want a measly bass iem.
> 
> Want to know if it's more Dusk or more Blessing2 in terms of bass.


Only graphs I have seen:


----------



## SoundJedi

RikudouGoku said:


> Only graphs I have seen:



That's not too bad. Is it normal that these are so different?


----------



## prawdziwysimone

SoundJedi said:


> That's not too bad. Is it normal that these are so different?


These are the same but scale is different


----------



## RikudouGoku

SoundJedi said:


> That's not too bad. Is it normal that these are so different?


If you are referring to why those 2 dont look the same, it is due to the scale.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Was looking for a warmer version of the NM2+ (I really like the sound btw), the NA2+ could be a good choice but wanted to try something more different and I don't like the shape of the NF audio shells. So here comes the NiceHCK topguy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow not bad this is the cable that comes with Lofty and Topguy:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKIRGUP


----------



## baskingshark

The Mooncake festival is celebrated around Asia during this period, and people like to give mooncakes as gifts. Sometimes the boxes the mooncakes come in are very elaborate.

Today, I received a Mooncake box which has speakers inside, since my relative knew I was into audio stuff!

I was quite excited to test it out, but alas, the sound quality is like 1/5 or less. Missing bass and a banshee shouty treble greets the listener. Like nails scratching on a chalkboard.

Even my wife (who can't tell the difference between a $1.70 USD night market pirated beats earbud versus a $1700 DUNU LUNA) rushed into the room and asked: "Where is that jarring sound coming from! Turn it off immediately!!!"

But I wonder, is there a market for audiophile mooncake boxes? Moondrop mooncakes wanna create something with anime otaku girls festooning the box?


----------



## ehjie

Ace Bee said:


> Gather around, folks. I have a tale to tell of Japanese Generosity!
> 
> As I already posted a while back. I was quite interested in *634EARS SARN II*, and had placed an order. The price was about $160, and even though there are numerous single DD iems at that price range, somehow I was feeling the need of a wooden shell IEM. On top of that, I have this knack of trying to find hidden treasures - these are the two reasons why I felt myself drawn towards *634EARS*, even though I had an earlier inkling for the JVC woody iems. But anyway, I digress.
> 
> ...


'Grats!
Your very thorough queries, generated very favourable results.
Share 'em here as well...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/japanese-brand-iem-thread.906467/post-16541403


----------



## SoundJedi

RikudouGoku said:


> If you are referring to why those 2 dont look the same, it is due to the scale.



I've taken a chance on these. Want to sample the Moondrop flavour and a 4.4mm nice cable doesn't hurt. 

Still looking for a Variations too.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SoundJedi said:


> I've taken a chance on these. Want to sample the Moondrop flavour and a 4.4mm nice cable doesn't hurt.
> 
> Still looking for a Variations too.


TBH that curve is smooth and silky. Moondrop house sound is on the safer side. So unless you want really shiny treble you will like them definitely. Maybe that's why they have added filters this time around as many folks found KXXS too safe/dark.


----------



## baskingshark

TRN's recently released TRN X7 didn't have the best reviews, but it seems the *TRN VX Pro* is coming soon. Anyone wanna take one for the team? 

Personally I didn't like the original TRN VX. I found it a shout fest due to the overly boosted upper mids and treble. Mind you, the TRN VX had good technical performance, but I had to use it with micropore mods or EQ, couldn't tolerate it in stock form for more than 5 minutes. I named the TRN VX "poison ivy" in memory of the "female poison" banshee tuning and VX poison gas moniker.

Hope this VX Pro turns out better, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dw1narso

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> TBH that curve is smooth and silky. Moondrop house sound is on the safer side. So unless you want really shiny treble you will like them definitely. Maybe that's why they have added filters this time around as many folks found KXXS too safe/dark.


actually from the graph, looks like KATO is even darker than KXXS/starfield?... wonder which filter is used on this one...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Feels like a good moment to post a new review about an IEM, this time the high-performance NM2+ from NF Audio宁梵声学 & Shenzhen Aoshida 

Great performance, a tight fit, good overall relibality, and good build quality, so you don't have to worry about a thing! 

The signature is mostly  bassy, with a nice amount of impact and depth, making the NM2+ a great option for those looking for some punch!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/09/nf-audio-nm2-iems-this-time-its-all-metal.html


----------



## AudioAw2015

Ace Bee said:


> Gather around, folks. I have a tale to tell of Japanese Generosity!
> 
> As I already posted a while back. I was quite interested in *634EARS SARN II*, and had placed an order. The price was about $160, and even though there are numerous single DD iems at that price range, somehow I was feeling the need of a wooden shell IEM. On top of that, I have this knack of trying to find hidden treasures - these are the two reasons why I felt myself drawn towards *634EARS*, even though I had an earlier inkling for the JVC woody iems. But anyway, I digress.
> 
> ...



He's definitely a character with passion, and such a generous person as well.

I ordered a pair too, should arrive next week. 

BTW, how'd the treble turn out? Is it too much like you imagined?


----------



## RemedyMusic

Ace Bee said:


> Gather around, folks. I have a tale to tell of Japanese Generosity!
> 
> As I already posted a while back. I was quite interested in *634EARS SARN II*, and had placed an order. The price was about $160, and even though there are numerous single DD iems at that price range, somehow I was feeling the need of a wooden shell IEM. On top of that, I have this knack of trying to find hidden treasures - these are the two reasons why I felt myself drawn towards *634EARS*, even though I had an earlier inkling for the JVC woody iems. But anyway, I digress.
> 
> ...



thank u for sharing us your story. He has a big heart indeed. a sincere and genuine man. i will follow him also on the gram to support. and who knows, maybe i can purchase a pair too.


----------



## cqtek

Have the manufacturers gone mad?
Don't you think there is a lot of news?
Well, I'm going to contribute to this madness.

Sounds good, this guy... NiceHCK Topguy.



And this one has a tuning with some surprises... LZ A2 PRO.


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 9, 2021)

AudioAw2015 said:


> He's definitely a character with passion, and such a generous person as well.
> 
> I ordered a pair too, should arrive next week.
> 
> BTW, how'd the treble turn out? Is it too much like you imagined?


I am loving it...I simply cannot put it down!
Regarding treble, yes, on few occassions, in tracks where the highs are energetic and may be a bit sizzling/harsh on occasions, those traits can be detected. But I never had to wince because of that, which happened before poorly tuned set.
Also, the stock cable is crap, and the tips are ok. It's clear that the complete effort has gone to the development of the iems, and accessories have been kept at a bare minimum to make the most of it. Put on a better cable and a better pair of tips, and they truly sing! This is my setup:




Cema Electroacousti RS cable 2.5 mm balanced + 2pin to mmcx converter + ePro Horn eartips. The cable adds more body and warmth, the eartips reduce treble edginess while retaining the wide stage, and the end result is spectacular to say the least! I am not saying anything more as a full impression post will follow soon, along with a review.



RemedyMusic said:


> thank u for sharing us your story. He has a big heart indeed. a sincere and genuine man. i will follow him also on the gram to support. and who knows, maybe i can purchase a pair too.


Please do, throw in a good pair of cable, and you will be surprised to say the least! In fact, I am so happy with the sound, I am now positively considering the OBER-SS ($525), as he confirmed that is a true upgrade over the SARN II. However, my heart is also swaying for a used M9 (SGD750), so I am not sure at then end which bullet I'll bite, or if I'll bite at all, or rather choose to wait for something else. Everything is undecided now, but I am sure that if I suddenly got around USD600 from somewhere or someone asa gift, I will place an order for OBER-SS eyes closed!


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Upper-treble does have a pretty big roll-off. Although that lower-treble might be compensating for that.


From my understanding, you get the impression of layering from how the drivers handle the lower to mid treble range (attack speed, driver tonality, decay rate, driver excursion, etc), but stage size and apparent air is mostly from how the treble extension from 8k to 14k is handled. Too little gain in the upper treble and the set tends to sound too intimate. Graphs certainly aren't the best way to gauge this, though, since different drivers behave quite differently from each other, after all.


----------



## AudioAw2015

Ace Bee said:


> I am loving it...I simply cannot put it down!
> Regarding treble, yes, on few occassions, in tracks where the highs are energetic and may be a bit sizzling/harsh on occasions, those traits can be detected. But I never had to wince because of that, which happened before poorly tuned set.
> Also, the stock cable is crap, and the tips are ok. It's clear that the complete effort has gone to the development of the iems, and accessories have been kept at a bare minimum to make the most of it. Put on a better cable and a better pair of tips, and they truly sing! This is my setup:
> 
> ...



Yeah, the stock cable is a very basic one. Usable, but basic. 

The tips makes all the difference though since they're wide bore shallow fit.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dw1narso said:


> actually from the graph, looks like KATO is even darker than KXXS/starfield?... wonder which filter is used on this one...


That indeed is a mystery I would think that would be the non-brass nozzle. Because usually brass nozzle is used to boost treble, but I might be absolutely wrong.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> TBH that curve is smooth and silky. Moondrop house sound is on the safer side. So unless you want really shiny treble you will like them definitely. Maybe that's why they have added filters this time around as many folks found KXXS too safe/dark.


Yes. Yes they are. Borrrrrrring sound because it lacks sparkle an attack. Very safe sound. Not bad in technicalities though tbh.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dw1narso said:


> actually from the graph, looks like KATO is even darker than KXXS/starfield?... wonder which filter is used on this one...


darker? black hole dark then. LOL


----------



## dw1narso

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> darker? black hole dark then. LOL


hopefully not like that...  who knows they have secret sauce on the low mid - mid... 
Also they promote KATO having replaceable filters... we don't know which one was used to plot the graph...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. Yes they are. Borrrrrrring sound because it lacks sparkle an attack. Very safe sound. Not bad in technicalities though tbh.


I agree. There has to be a fine line between safe and banshee treble. Too less makes everything boring and too bright makes things hard to listen. That was my gripe with Vsonic VS7. At times, it was dead in the treble and that's why I eventually sold them off.


----------



## dw1narso

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> That indeed is a mystery I would think that would be the non-brass nozzle. Because usually brass nozzle is used to boost treble, but I might be absolutely wrong.


not sure... I have Fiio FH1 that came with brass nozzle... FH1 treble is timid in fact... so once again a mater of overall tuning


----------



## jmwant

Lotoo released the PAW S2 as the successor to s1.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/lotoo...sb-dac-amp-step-up-your-high-resolution-music


----------



## jmwant

Audiosense released it's latest IEM, the 6ba DT600


https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/audio...ature-driver-iems-with-handcrafted-facepanels


----------



## baskingshark

MOONDROP (or rather MOONDORP) are coming up with a new set of eartips:

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/posts/1035358973890732








Design looks a bit like KZ Starlines? They are named Spring tips.

Hope the QC is better than the MOONDORP spelling!!! Any of the eartip experts like @RikudouGoku wanna buy a set of MOONDORK eartips and take one for the team?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> MOONDROP (or rather MOONDORP) are coming up with a new set of eartips:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/posts/1035358973890732
> 
> ...


I am getting the KATO, which I believe includes those tips so don't worry.


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> MOONDROP (or rather MOONDORP) are coming up with a new set of eartips:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/posts/1035358973890732
> 
> ...


Only the middle pair says Moondorp, the rest Moondrop... Guess the M size tips are special


----------



## Poganin

Moondrop done Moonderped.


----------



## kmmbd

The Unique Melody MEST is one of the best chi-fi IEMs I've yet experienced. It belongs in the same category as the likes of 64Audio U12t/qdc Anole VX/Sony IER-Z1R and such IMO. Each of these ace their particular "TOTL sound" vision and shall provide long-term value for the buyers, but the MEST happens to be the cheapest of the lot. 

The bass has good punch and rumble and the midrange is superb (much better than the IER-Z1R to me). The treble is also well extended, has a shimmery quality to it and doesn't sound as muted or _lightweight _as many other EST implementations (partly due to the bone-conduction driver that also affects the treble range). Staging is engulfing (though not as wide as the Sony) and imaging is pinpoint accurate.

The biggest issue for me so far has been tip selection/fit. The sound is very tip-sensitive and fit can be a bit of an _earful_. It's nowhere near as bad as the Sony IER-Z1R though. Also, nitpicking, I'd prefer the bass to be more textured in the mid-bass and be slightly faster during note changes. There is also some incoherence due to the slower bass driver. 

I heard from many that the custom version of MEST is the best version, so that's next in my list.


----------



## Strifeff7

wow,
so many new toys in just a few days,
such an interesting time,


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Quick commentary: being busy

-See Audio Bravery: Mini SA6. Sounding very very pleasant, yet with Xelastec, 6khz sounds a bit harsh to me, maybe need some other tips. Exceptionally good at vocal coordination.

-GS Auido GT12: solid 12BA with the lower / mid frequencies handles by Sonion’s high-end drivers, a warm tuned IEM with pretty neutral approach, Out of the box, Bravery’s Bright neutral approach with U-shape accents more appealing to me, but the impression could change easily by genre’s of music. Will keep accessing potentials.


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Quick commentary: being busy
> 
> -See Audio Bravery: Mini SA6. Sounding very very pleasant, yet with Xelastec, 6khz sounds a bit harsh to me, maybe need some other tips. Exceptionally good at vocal coordination.
> 
> -GS Auido GT12: solid 12BA with the lower / mid frequencies handles by Sonion’s high-end drivers, a warm tuned IEM with pretty neutral approach, Out of the box, Bravery’s Bright neutral approach with U-shape accents more appealing to me, but the impression could change easily by genre’s of music. Will keep accessing potentials.


Unfortunately I might have to stay away from the Bravery as 6khz is not my ears’ friend. (Tinnitus sensitive at 6 kHz).


----------



## Dobrescu George

I honestly wanted to close the weekend with a low energy, chill review, but instead, we are starting school in Romania on 15, so I figured we should go with a strong one, about He400SE from HIFIMAN Electronics  

I really like this headphone, to the level where I am actively using it rather often while sitting at my computer. Great comfort, complimented by the sounds, and one of the best cables makes it easy to recommend for most folks. 

If you drive it well, it can have tons of dynamics, impact and be just enjoyable and airy. Needs some serious powah, and I made full comparisons with other headphones as well as a more detailed situation about how much power it needs in real life, to sound good. Check out my full written review here 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/09/hifiman-he400se-planar-headphones-bright-as-the-sun.html


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> MOONDROP (or rather MOONDORP) are coming up with a new set of eartips:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/posts/1035358973890732
> 
> ...


Are you guys finding better tips than SpinFits? I’ve always gravitated towards them since they do end to end extension and imaging so well. I imagine other tips might have better timbre but having the nozzle follow the curve of your ear canal seems to be a big deal.


----------



## Jmop

On second thought, I do recall some IEM’s bass response benefiting a lot from the deeper inserting single flanges like Final E tips.


----------



## laleeee

Hi, the 7hz Timeless is a 'hard to drive' iem ?


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Are you guys finding better tips than SpinFits? I’ve always gravitated towards them since they do end to end extension and imaging so well. I imagine other tips might have better timbre but having the nozzle follow the curve of your ear canal seems to be a big deal.



I like spinfits (CP100 and 100+ and 145) due to their longer nozzle, they tend to give me good isolation and fit. The new CP100+ doesn't depress the mids as much as the original CP100, also has better comfort. CP145 is rather neutralish for me.

The black final E tips are very useful to tame treble and tighten the bass.

I'm not really a foam tip person as they distintegrate faster than silicone tips and also tame the treble too much for myself.

But eartips are as personal as shoes, as we have different ear anatomies and sound signature preferences. So what can fit or sound good for someone may be bad for others.

Maybe u can check out this eartip repository comparison page for a rough gauge of what may suit your preference: https://www.audioreviews.org/guide-to-iem-silicone-eartips/


----------



## Jmop

Thanks for the link, seems like a good read. I just got the 100+ but haven’t tested them yet.


----------



## Strifeff7

laleeee said:


> Hi, the 7hz Timeless is a 'hard to drive' iem ?


hello, it's easier to drive than the P1,
what is your current source? amp/dap ?


----------



## Jmop

laleeee said:


> Hi, the 7hz Timeless is a 'hard to drive' iem ?


Timeless has low ohm and relatively low sensitivity, so your source should simultaneously have a low ohm output and be able to expend a lot of volume which is referred to as having strong "current."


----------



## laleeee

Strifeff7 said:


> hello, it's easier to drive than the P1,
> what is your current source? amp/dap ?


Ibasso dc03-04, shanling ua1, e1da 9038s


----------



## Strifeff7

laleeee said:


> Ibasso dc03-04, shanling ua1, e1da 9038s


the e1da will drive it without any problem, 👍


----------



## laleeee (Sep 12, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> the e1da will drive it without any problem, 👍


The e1da is the most quieter,  i don't know why 🙄


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Jmop said:


> Are you guys finding better tips than SpinFits? I’ve always gravitated towards them since they do end to end extension and imaging so well. I imagine other tips might have better timbre but having the nozzle follow the curve of your ear canal seems to be a big deal.





baskingshark said:


> I like spinfits (CP100 and 100+ and 145) due to their longer nozzle, they tend to give me good isolation and fit. The new CP100+ doesn't depress the mids as much as the original CP100, also has better comfort. CP145 is rather neutralish for me.
> 
> The black final E tips are very useful to tame treble and tighten the bass.
> 
> ...


If you guys love Spinfits and need a cheaper alternative please do check out BGVP E01. They're much closer to the CP100 I think and cost about a dollar for a pair. I'm using them with my Moondrop Quarks and I must say they're very good as it streamlines the bass presentation without disturbing any other frequencies.


----------



## Jmop

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If you guys love Spinfits and need a cheaper alternative please do check out BGVP E01. They're much closer to the CP100 I think and cost about a dollar for a pair. I'm using them with my Moondrop Quarks and I must say they're very good as it streamlines the bass presentation without disturbing any other frequencies.


I just placed an order for the Audiosense S400. It's rated well in the link above and on the cheaper side, plus has a rotating nozzle like SpinFits.


----------



## Currawong

Here are some IEMs from Brazil I "discovered", if you can call it that. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-audio-dream-diaboli-a-high-end-iem-from-brazil.959651/


----------



## laleeee

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If you guys love Spinfits and need a cheaper alternative please do check out BGVP E01. They're much closer to the CP100 I think and cost about a dollar for a pair. I'm using them with my Moondrop Quarks and I must say they're very good as it streamlines the bass presentation without disturbing any other frequencies.


The w01 is a very good wide bore...


----------



## RikudouGoku

CCA NRA review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-nra.25400/reviews#review-26770

Rank: C-

NRA being CCA/KZ´s first iem that utilizes something other than a DD/BA is actually not the utter disaster (nor the budget killer) I was imagining. But that is all it is, there are other iems in the same price range that are a lot better than it (03/DQ6) that I would recommend ahead of it. Which means I cannot recommend it, other than to sate your curiosity and being a paying alpha tester.
Since it’s under a month of its release and KZ has announced their version of the NRA already, being the ZEX.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

laleeee said:


> The w01 is a very good wide bore...


In fact, all of their tips are very good considering they're premium feeling and don't cost exorbitantly high. 

W01/Y01 - Closer Azlas lights/Xelastec
S01 - Very close to Radius Deep Mount
E01/Y01 - Spinfits
A07 - I'm not sure but function wise it looks like those Acoustune tips

I feel they're amongst the very few bang for the buck tips. Bettered only by IMO Starlines and Earclogis tips.


----------



## omegaorgun

ST7 is pretty good.


----------



## ChrisOc

I posted my review of the TRI I3 Pros:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3-pro-in-ear-monitors-1planar-1dd-1ba.25356/reviews

For anyone interested in reading a comparison between the Original TRI I3s and new iteration, the TRI I3 Pros.


----------



## omegaorgun

ChrisOc said:


> I posted my review of the TRI I3 Pros:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3-pro-in-ear-monitors-1planar-1dd-1ba.25356/reviews
> 
> For anyone interested in reading a comparison between the Original TRI I3s and new iteration, the TRI I3 Pros.


I was looking at those i3's, think a guy on discord said they are good.

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 7hz timeless, can be had for $188 before tax on AliExpress.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMubDgr

Also went ahead and ordered a mmcx 4.4 openheart cable. Thought it looked pretty nice. I have had another cheaper cable for theirs and it was of decent quality.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKLJwob


----------



## ChrisOc

omegaorgun said:


> I was looking at those i3's, think a guy on discord said they are good.
> 
> I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 7hz timeless, can be had for $188 before tax on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your impressions of the 7hz Timeless.

Good Planar Magnetic earphones are worth every penny, to me. The TRI I3s in both iterations are worth checking out. Check out a few reviews on them.

Not that I am encouraging you to shell out more money on another set of Planar Magnetic IEMs.😁


----------



## Toastybob

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> In fact, all of their tips are very good considering they're premium feeling and don't cost exorbitantly high.
> 
> W01/Y01 - Closer Azlas lights/Xelastec
> S01 - Very close to Radius Deep Mount
> ...


Do you have a link for "Earclogis tips"?


----------



## omegaorgun

ChrisOc said:


> Looking forward to your impressions of the 7hz Timeless.
> 
> Good Planar Magnetic earphones are worth every penny, to me. The TRI I3s in both iterations are worth checking out. Check out a few reviews on them.
> 
> Not that I am encouraging you to shell out more money on another set of Planar Magnetic IEMs.😁


You don't have to already thinking about it LOL!  The i3 being a tribrid is a good idea/implementation of planar tech in a small form factor.  

Hard to get a small good planar only set. 7hz looks like someone thought long and hard about getting everything put together correctly.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Toastybob said:


> Do you have a link for "Earclogis tips"?


Here you go - https://a.aliexpress.com/_msASL5t

They're basically knockoffs/OEM version of Symbio W.


----------



## Poganin

Misodiko has identical tips in their offering, too. And I actually found them more comfortable than Symbios. They are softer and provided better fit and isolation for me.
Symbios didn't work for me at all.


----------



## Ace Bee

I got the *See Audio Bravery (4 BA, 279 USD)* last week, and reviewed them. They are a beuatifully tuned balanced set with Neutral-Cold tonality, with some caveats. I have also made a comparison with the latest sensation, *Yanyin Aladdin (1DD + 3 BA, 245 USD)*. Do have a read:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/review/26778/


----------



## ChrisOc

Poganin said:


> Misodiko has identical tips in their offering, too. And I actually found them more comfortable than Symbios. They are softer and provided better fit and isolation for me.
> Symbios didn't work for me at all.


I second that.


----------



## omegaorgun

ChrisOc said:


> I second that.


Misodiko on AliExpress have become one of my personal favorites. Especially the S450.


----------



## omegaorgun

Anybody here tried the CVJ CSN, it hasn't got much press.

Now I may well be deaf but with different tips and cable upgrade it is one of my favorite budget offerings. It has very good sound stage, detail.

My only con is it sometimes it is more analytical or perhaps tonally a little dry, but still it's technically better than other budget IEMs I have tried like the BL-03 or ZS10 pro.


----------



## MiMiranda

Tip rolling helps. They sound very similar to the Hiby Crystal 6 but with advantage of dynamic bass


----------



## Strifeff7

omegaorgun said:


> Misodiko on AliExpress have become one of my personal favorites. Especially the S450.


seems like a great store,
lots of earpads & eartips,


----------



## MiMiranda

normally I use Silicons (mostla KBEar 07), but for the Seeds II I use Misodiko Mix460


----------



## nraymond

omegaorgun said:


> Anybody here tried the CVJ CSN, it hasn't got much press.
> 
> Now I may well be deaf but with different tips and cable upgrade it is one of my favorite budget offerings. It has very good sound stage, detail.
> 
> My only con is it sometimes it is more analytical or perhaps tonally a little dry, but still it's technically better than other budget IEMs I have tried like the BL-03 or ZS10 pro.


They are good, but for my taste they had more treble emphasis than I like. Good technical performance otherwise.


----------



## omegaorgun

Strifeff7 said:


> seems like a great store,
> lots of earpads & eartips,


Speaking of ear pads, these are sublime, especially the 100-110mm.

I also got these for my Fostex, super high quality.


nraymond said:


> They are good, but for my taste they had more treble emphasis than I like. Good technical performance otherwise.


Yea, can be, and they were picky on tips for me. I ended up using the xelastecs, and it seemed to be the best balanced for my ears. Followed by spiral dots and spinfits cp100's.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BRB1KJS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## morndewey

Speaking of would be Symbio knock-offs, these here seem such to me but foamless ones. Same type came standard with TM Land & Spark—

https://penonaudio.com/3-pairs-in-ear-silicone-eartips.html


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 14, 2021)

These are pretty good cheapo silicons:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001608390763.html
Even better when flipped inside out.
I'm using flipped mediums on my Blon BL03, flipped large on my GK10 and flipped smalls on my Final E3000.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> CCA NRA review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-nra.25400/reviews#review-26770
> 
> Rank: C-
> 
> ...


I agree. Safe. Decent. Nothing to phone home about. It's just....serviceable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree. Safe. Decent. Nothing to phone home about. It's just....serviceable.



Well, at least it is impressive if you take into consideration that this is their first iem with something other than a DD/BA. Not the utter garbage it could have been for their first alpha model lol.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> I got the *See Audio Bravery (4 BA, 279 USD)* last week, and reviewed them. They are a beuatifully tuned balanced set with Neutral-Cold tonality, with some caveats. I have also made a comparison with the latest sensation, *Yanyin Aladdin (1DD + 3 BA, 245 USD)*. Do have a read:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/review/26778/


Yea Bravery is indeed very nicely tuned Neutral dry-ish full BA IEM which is worth the price.  I had hard time justifying See Audio Yume because of the strange bass, but now after going through Bravery, I see See Audio in a different way than before, very nice company that is potent to tune things right.


----------



## weexisttocease

Ace Bee said:


> I got the *See Audio Bravery (4 BA, 279 USD)* last week, and reviewed them. They are a beuatifully tuned balanced set with Neutral-Cold tonality, with some caveats. I have also made a comparison with the latest sensation, *Yanyin Aladdin (1DD + 3 BA, 245 USD)*. Do have a read:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/review/26778/



Nice review. It seems we can expect nice things from the upcoming Miu. Also interesting the comparison with the Aladdin which is having some rave reviews. They also released other model named Canon (4BA + 1DD) with tuning bswitche





Ace Bee said:


> I got the *See Audio Bravery (4 BA, 279 USD)* last week, and reviewed them. They are a beuatifully tuned balanced set with Neutral-Cold tonality, with some caveats. I have also made a comparison with the latest sensation, *Yanyin Aladdin (1DD + 3 BA, 245 USD)*. Do have a read:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/review/26778/



Nice review, the Bravery seems to be a solid IEM at reasonable price. The shell looks a little bit big though. I think we can expect good things from the upcoming Miu. 

Also interesting comparison with Aladdin which seems to get rave reviews. Yanyin also released other IEM, the Canon with 3BA + 1DD and 3 tuning switches. Looks good too.


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea Bravery is indeed very nicely tuned Neutral dry-ish full BA IEM which is worth the price.  I had hard time justifying See Audio Yume because of the strange bass, but now after going through Bravery, I see See Audio in a different way than before, very nice company that is potent to tune things right.


True, I believe they are a company that's still in development phase. Their offerings have well-defined areas of strength with some weakesses. I believe in time they will bloom into a respectable brand with better offerings with all-round performance.



weexisttocease said:


> Nice review. It seems we can expect nice things from the upcoming Miu. Also interesting the comparison with the Aladdin which is having some rave reviews. They also released other model named Canon (4BA + 1DD) with tuning bswitche
> 
> Nice review, the Bravery seems to be a solid IEM at reasonable price. The shell looks a little bit big though. I think we can expect good things from the upcoming Miu.
> 
> Also interesting comparison with Aladdin which seems to get rave reviews. Yanyin also released other IEM, the Canon with 3BA + 1DD and 3 tuning switches. Looks good too.


Yeah saw the Canon, but it has a larger V shaped sound...that may not necessarily be a bad thing, but since I am already having Aladdin, it's kind of redundant to go for a $100 upgrade, hence not considering this seriously for the time being.


----------



## shampoosuicide (Sep 15, 2021)

(Perhaps a little late for this thread, but hopefully the following impressions are helpful to anyone considering the Moondrop Variations)

Picked up the Variations and have had a couple of hours with them now and thought I'd share my impressions vis the Blessing 2 Dusk. Note that I sold my Dusk very recently, so this is not a direct comparison, although I do have my FiiO FD5 has a reference point for both units.

Brief aside: I first auditioned the Variations and Dusk out of an SMSL SU-8S and SH-8S stack. I recall being incredibly underwhelmed by the Dusk, and my first thought when I swapped to the Variations was 'Holy crap!'. Against my better judgement, however, I walked out of the store with the Dusk. Suffice to say, I regretted my decision.

_Chain: Spotify Premium on Mac > iFi ZEN DAC V2 7.2c > iFi 4.4mm-XLR > Gustard H10

Tips used: ePro EP00, ePro EP01, Azla Sedna Light Short_

In line with my initial impressions of the Dusk and Variations, I personally find the Variations to be a significant step up from the Dusk, sitting easily a tier above it
Against the Dusk:

Treble is significantly more extended on the Variations, with much greater air
Bass is significantly more textured, taut, and agile
Soundstage is distinctly more spacious, with an out-of-head presentation, whereas the Dusk's stage is fairly forward and in-your-face
Significantly better separation and layering
Significantly greater clarity
Much quicker transients
Overall, the Variations is simply much more precise, nimble, textured, energetic, incisive, and revealing
By comparison, I found the Dusk to be somewhat muted in terms of its attack and downwards compressed, and really just not all that resolving. Presentation wise, the Dusk is relatively polite, reserved, intimate, button-downed, and mid-centric.

Some very brief thoughts re. the IER-M9 and Clairvoyance which I previously owned. Do take this with a grain of salt, as these impressions are purely from memory. As competent as the Variations are, they're certainly not on the same level as the IER-M9 in terms of sheer resolution, precision, and imaging. If one were to take the IER-M9 as the 'kilobuck benchmark', then the Variations are not quite kilobuck killers. To be sure, the Variations are excellent performers - it is simply the case that the IER-M9 are _superlative_ in these areas.

Most of my summary thoughts on the Variations vs. the Dusk can be transposed to the Clairvoyance, albeit to a somewhat lesser degree: the Variations outperforms the Clairvoyance in terms of overall clarity, spaciousness, transient response, air, separation, extension, and dynamics. I'm frankly hard-pressed to name any area where the Clairvoyance outdoes the Variations, although I can certainly appreciate the value of its palatable and versatile tuning. I sold the Clairvoyance very quickly due to two dealbreakers: I found its bass relatively soft and amorphous and its overall dynamics left me wanting. Upper-mids were also a touch shouty to my ears. aminus's review here very aptly outlines my main complaints. The Variations' bass strikes me as being significantly more defined, faster, and hard-hitting, with a more pleasing (to my ears) sub-bass shelf. It's an out-and-out cleaner, leaner, meaner, and more technically competent offering.

TL;DR: I'm going to go against the grain here and say that for a $200 premium over the Blessing 2, the Variations is a no brainer. @surfgeorge's impressions here re. the Blessing 2 and Variations closely match my own, as do @toranku's remarks on the Variations vis the IER-M9 and Blessing 2.


----------



## jsmiller58

shampoosuicide said:


> (Perhaps a little late for this thread, but hopefully the following impressions are helpful to anyone considering the Moondrop Variations)
> 
> Picked up the Variations and have had a couple of hours with them now and thought I'd share my impressions vis the Blessing 2 Dusk. Note that I sold my Dusk very recently, so this is not a direct comparison, although I do have my FiiO FD5 has a reference point for both units.
> 
> ...


The Variations do sound like they would be amazing!  I recently purchased the Thieaudio Oracle, otherwise Variations would be high on my list.


----------



## chinmie

shampoosuicide said:


> (Perhaps a little late for this thread, but hopefully the following impressions are helpful to anyone considering the Moondrop Variations)
> 
> Picked up the Variations and have had a couple of hours with them now and thought I'd share my impressions vis the Blessing 2 Dusk. Note that I sold my Dusk very recently, so this is not a direct comparison, although I do have my FiiO FD5 has a reference point for both units.
> 
> ...



nice review! i just got myself an M9, really happy with it. i was aiming for the PP8 for some time, but after hearing the M9, i think this is more suited for me in the long run, as it has a more relaxed tuning (better for longer listening) while still deliver detail in similar ballpark to the PP8. added bonus is the better build and fit for me.


----------



## Strifeff7

Comfy couch & hot tea, relax,
Wish you all a happy day,
Enjoy this one,


----------



## Ace Bee

For a very brief period of time, I had the Kinera Norn. It looked beautiful, and sounded not bad. However, while it did a lot of things right, it didn't tick the primary requirements of mine, and hence I had to let it go. But here's what I thought about it, put in a review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems.25287/review/26800/


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> For a very brief period of time, I had the Kinera Norn. It looked beautiful, and sounded not bad. However, while it did a lot of things right, it didn't tick the primary requirements of mine, and hence I had to let it go. But here's what I thought about it, put in a review:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems.25287/review/26800/


gorgeous shell,
but I don't think I have the courage to wear it on public,


----------



## dialogue (Sep 15, 2021)

Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
(BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )

TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?

or any recommendation at180 USD or below prefer single DD, but hybrid is okay too.... with same SQ that i want...


----------



## Ace Bee (Sep 15, 2021)

dialogue said:


> Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
> (BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )
> 
> TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?
> ...


Yes, I am gonna do it again, and suggest a single DD that nobody has heard about, but it beats my $319 UM 3DT in terms of clean background, imaging, note details and note definition.

*634EARS SARN II, $160
https://634ears.com/products/sarn2/*

I have not heard a better single DD at this price range. I have not heard another iem producing better, more lifelike notes with such details and better layering and imaging under $200, be that single DD, hybrid, or pure-BA under $200...and I can even dare that under $300 as well.

However, what do you mean by natural timbre? The sound signature of SARN II is Neutral-bright with boosted bass and a clear subbass emphasis with meaty midbass thumps. Even though the signature is bright, the notes are not thin, rather have very well defined body. The sound is exceptionally airy and clean.

_Edit: added the product link. No I do not get any incentives from this. I am purely doing this because this is an amazing iem and more people need to know about this to get better value for money._


----------



## dialogue

natural it means not artficial like kbear lark, etc. not metallic, or plasticky timbre too. natural, with warm or lil coloration is okay. but not like metallic, plasticky, or artificial sound timbre. i think you know what i means.


----------



## Ace Bee

dialogue said:


> natural it means not artficial like kbear lark, etc. not metallic, or plasticky timbre too. natural, with warm or lil coloration is okay. but not like metallic, plasticky, or artificial sound timbre. i think you know what i means.


As I mentioned, this is bright. So you may find it a bit metallic. Paired with a warm source like Shanling UP4, it sounds beautiful, and I am not much bothered by a bit of metallic timbre if it's balanced and does not sound overly unnatural or thin. I am a bit unsure whether it will suit your purpose in that case.


----------



## saldsald

Ace Bee said:


> Yes, I am gonna do it again, and suggest a single DD that nobody has heard about, but it beats my $319 UM 3DT in terms of clean background, imaging, note details and note definition.
> 
> *634EARS SARN II, $160
> https://634ears.com/products/sarn2/*
> ...



Those shells are quite similar to this 9.5RMB shell unfortunately. Have you heard the NM2+? speaking of bright natural IEMs I think it is terrific but needs extensive cable and tip rolling to make it sing.


----------



## baskingshark

dialogue said:


> Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
> (BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )
> 
> TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?
> ...



I haven't heard the Hana 2021, but I have the Tanchjim Oxygen, and that set fulfils most of your above criteria. First hand, the Oxygen is pricier than your $180 USD budget though, but I bought mine second hand at $120 USD, so see if you can get a second hand set around that price. Oxygen really has great timbre, tonality and technicalities.

The KBEAR Aurora is a harmanish set that has excellent timbre. Good bass quantity and quality, upper mids are just at the verge of spiciness for me (forward vocals without veering to shouty territory). Treble is only moderately extended, so not an airy set with good resolution/details. Soundstage is above average, but technicalities not class leading. KBEAR Aurora is quite good for the price, I think if fulfils most of your criteria except the technicalities and airiness criteria.


----------



## Ace Bee

saldsald said:


> *Those shells are quite similar to this 9.5RMB shell unfortunately. *Have you heard the NM2+? speaking of bright natural IEMs I think it is terrific but needs extensive cable and tip rolling to make it sing.


Didn't get what you tried to imply. 

Nope, haven't heard NM2+.


----------



## Strifeff7

dialogue said:


> Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
> (BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )
> 
> TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?
> ...


A bit pricier but the Oxygen is amazing,


----------



## H T T

dialogue said:


> Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
> (BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )
> 
> TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?
> ...


You are descibing some contradictory wants. Lush (fuller-bodied) vocals mean less than normal timbre. Lush can also decrease “air”.

The 2021 Hana is absolutely fantastic. Watch @MRSallee ‘s review. The Penon FAN is quite lush. Visit the Penon thread for more information.
The Moondrop Kato will be released soon. Maybe wait a bit for impressions? It is $189. Is that over budget?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

dialogue said:


> Which is best recommendation IEM prefer Single DD at 180 USD or below?
> (BEST SOUND QUAITY : TIMBRE NATURAL, GREAT TUNING, TONAL BALANCE, musically feel, MID/VOCAL male and female LUSH, HIGH freq more of details retrival, good body and textures, airyness, great soundstage, great imaging and clear 3D Holographic effect,  great separation instruments and layering )
> 
> TANCHJIM HANA 2021 or KBEAR AURORA ?
> ...


Also consider the NF Audio NA2+ although I wouldn’t call it lush, it is a bright U-shape single DD IEM with outstanding technicalities, I wrote a review a while ago: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.25291/review/26385/


----------



## Jmop

Are there measurements anywhere of the KB Aurora or Penon Fan?


----------



## tgx78

Jmop said:


> Are there measurements anywhere of the KB Aurora or Penon Fan?


https://tgx78.squig.link/?share=Penon_Fan


----------



## saldsald

KutuzovGambit said:


> Also consider the NF Audio NA2+ although I wouldn’t call it lush, it is a bright U-shape single DD IEM with outstanding technicalities, I wrote a review a while ago: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-na2.25291/review/26385/


Do you have the Hana 2021. I just bought the NA2+ and considering if I should get the new Hana.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

saldsald said:


> Do you have the Hana 2021. I just bought the NA2+ and considering if I should get the new Hana.


It’s high on my list but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m pretty sure I would love it but I may be getting the Dunu Falcon Pro to scratch my mid-fi single DD goodness itch.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Current favorites : *Sennheiser IE100 PRO* and *DUNU EST 112*. 

DAP : *Sony A55* (with *latest* Mr Walkman update). 

*Strengths of both* : Soundstage is wide and bass is fast and punchy for metal. Detail Retrieval. Resolution. 

Price : IE100 PRO - *$119.00
*DUNU EST 112 - *$450.00*


Been going back and forth between these two, and really it's a toss-up. I prefer the timbre and treble of the Senns, but the EST's have better bass impact, fullness, and 3D presentation with slightly less stage, but a better/more comfortable fit.


----------



## saldsald

KutuzovGambit said:


> It’s high on my list but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m pretty sure I would love it but I may be getting the Dunu Falcon Pro to scratch my mid-fi single DD goodness itch.


I must be too quite itchy recently as I just bought the NiceHCK Topguy as well which is quite impressive and I find the NM2+ better than the NA2+. Oh great didn't know there will be this Falcon Pro. All makers are making swappable nozzle IEMs recently, interesting.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Are there measurements anywhere of the KB Aurora or Penon Fan?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-138#post-16562606

Short impressions with graph (courtesy of KopiOKaya) for the KBEAR Aurora.


----------



## Jmop

Appreciate the graphs! @tgx78 @baskingshark


----------



## Jmop

Random question, but does anyone know how to stop getting notifications if say I commented on an item that was reviewed? I am not "watching" but still being notified when someone else posts a comment or a like on the page.


----------



## mndless

Jmop said:


> Random question, but does anyone know how to stop getting notifications if say I commented on an item that was reviewed? I am not "watching" but still being notified when someone else posts a comment or a like on the page.






If you click on your username in the menu bar and select "Preferences", you get to this screen, where you can uncheck the box for "Automatically watch content you interact with". That should prevent you from receiving notifications about threads you comment in unless someone replies to you or mentions you with an @.


----------



## Jmop

mndless said:


> If you click on your username in the menu bar and select "Preferences", you get to this screen, where you can uncheck the box for "Automatically watch content you interact with". That should prevent you from receiving notifications about threads you comment in unless someone replies to you or mentions you with an @.


Thanks I'll see if it works, although I'm not "watching" what I'm receiving notifications for.


----------



## Jmop

If anyone in the 48 states has upgraded from their older Hana and are looking to sell, hit me up.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Posted wrap up for See Audio Bravery:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/see-audio-impressions-thread.953421/post-16564665


----------



## chickenmoon

KBEar Aurora and Smabat Proto arrived today.


----------



## dialogue

Share your SQ impression of Aurora... Thx


chickenmoon said:


> KBEar Aurora and Smabat Proto arrived tod
> 
> 
> chickenmoon said:
> ...


----------



## Dsnuts

FD7 in the house. I have been burning these in for 24 hours straight with my best burn in tracks. The sound from last night to today is clearly audible. No way was the stage as good as I am hearing them now last night on open listen.

The FD7 out of the 3 dynamics is clearly playing on a different level. Has the widest stage out of the 3. As wide as the stage was on the FD5. FD7 is wider, partially due to the pure silver cable and partially due to the sheer resolving ability of pure Beryllium.

The FD7 is the best balanced tuning out of the 3. Folks worried about bass bleed and such have nothing to worry about. The bass is boosted but is not overly cooked. In fact it has a very natural rich slightly warm tonality to it that I find fantastic. I can tell the driver being used is superior to anything Fiio has ever used in the past. Combine that with one of their best balancing, default nozzle and you get a very enjoyable sound.

Not only is the width of sound the greatest I have heard to date by a Fiio made earphone but so is the height and depth of sound. It trounces over the FD3 in that regard. FD5 gets closer but really the strength of pure Beryllium is a sense of stage and air that is unmistakable. It does have a slight vocal lift which is a good thing. Treble is well behaved this time yet detailed and it does have some authoritative bass with really good texture as pure Berylliums does bass extremely well.

Imaging is also the best I have heard from a Fiio dynamic, really its strengths are its technical ability with a non fatiguing sound. It has a safe tuning but it can do that and still give you the goods as far as detail goes. Again its imaging is the best I have heard from a Fiio dynamic. Mids timbre is accurate and tonally very pleasing to hear. Bass end has enough emphasis to make bass genres shine. Its balancing is very good to where if you listen to a large variety of music as I do. These are right up your alley.

Fiio ramping up their game that's what the FD7 is all about.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> FD7 in the house. I have been burning these in for 24 hours straight with my best burn in tracks. The sound from last night to today is clearly audible. No way was the stage as good as I am hearing them now last night on open listen.
> 
> The FD7 out of the 3 dynamics is clearly playing on a different level. Has the widest stage out of the 3. As wide as the stage was on the FD5. FD7 is wider, partially due to the pure silver cable and partially due to the sheer resolving ability of pure Beryllium.
> 
> ...


Eagerly looking for some comparisons with Isabellae or Zen/Zen Pro. Because I have heard how incredible the Zen was, and how good FD5 also was, I am kinda hopeful but also a bit sceptical.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 17, 2021)

Ya I got them last night and open box listen was not that impressive. In fact I see why HBB was hesitant to give a rec on the FD7 on his review. But that guy never burns in anything and evaluates earphones out of the box. Cus that is pro.

Fiio didn't burn this one in before sending them out.  Out of all the dynamic earphones guess which type absolutely requires burn in before sounding correct. Ya that would be pure beryllium.  The difference between last night and tonight is pretty substantial. Stage expansion in all directions for one. Its sound stage is superb. Its detail and imaging is the best I have heard from any Fiio made product. And I don't feel they are 100% burned in all the way either. IF sound gets even better than what I am hearing tonight.

These are going to be making some waves. And you better believe these are real Beryllium dynamics. They have that unmistakable rich tone air and space of pure Beryllium.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> Ya I got them last night and open box listen was not that impressive. In fact I see why HBB was hesitant to give a rec on the FD7 on his review. But that guy never burns in anything and evaluates earphones out of the box. Cus that is pro.
> 
> Fiio didn't burn this one in before sending them out.  Out of all the dynamic earphones guess which type absolutely requires burn in before sounding correct. Ya that would be pure beryllium.  The difference between last night and tonight is pretty substantial. Stage expansion in all directions for one. Its sound stage is superb. Its detail and imaging is the best I have heard from any Fiio made product. And I don't feel they are 100% burned in all the way either. IF sound gets even better than what I am hearing tonight.
> 
> These are going to be making some waves. And you better believe these are real Beryllium dynamics. They have that unmistakable rich tone air and space of pure Beryllium.



Quick question: Have you ever heard the ADV M5-1D? That one keeps popping up on my radar scope.


----------



## Jmop

InvisibleInk said:


> Quick question: Have you ever heard the ADV M5-1D? That one keeps popping up on my radar scope.


I like how they have graphs on the website, thought the 4.5k peak is a bit much on that one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Other than that 4.5Khz peak graph looks decently balanced . Don't know never heard about those. Could be decent. Certainly cheaper than the FD7.

It is cool to see more and more beryllium dynamics though. Some of them I do wonder if they are actually pure. I mean you can have a 1/8th of the driver being pure beryllium and you can say they are pure and you would not be lying is my point.  Why some charge over 1K for Beryllium and some charge a whole lot less? Don't know.


----------



## tgx78 (Sep 17, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Other than that 4.5Khz peak graph looks decently balanced . Don't know never heard about those. Could be decent. Certainly cheaper than the FD7.
> 
> It is cool to see more and more beryllium dynamics though. Some of them I do wonder if they are actually pure. I mean you can have a 1/8th of the driver being pure beryllium and you can say they are pure and you would not be lying is my point.  Why some charge over 1K for Beryllium and some charge a whole lot less? Don't know.




It’s not a pure beryllium diaphragm. Just typical plated driver. Also strange that they are advertising thicker diaphragm as advantageous when impulse response will probably take a hit with heavier diaphragm composition.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Done posting my review in DT300, just click the link below.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt300.25383/reviews


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Something new came in for review
1 KNOWLES BA for R-110 & 2 KNOWLES BA for R-220 and 4 core monocrystalline copper cable and that too with mic and buttons haha !!!
Lemme present you Akoustyx R-110 and R220
Initial impressions- these are fast and detailed yet having good staging and bass too but not DD bass , the transperancy is excellent too, not bright but energetic YMMV on this..
Left side is R-110 and Right side is R-220.....


----------



## chickenmoon

dialogue said:


> Share your SQ impression of Aurora... Thx



They sounded pretty good OOTB, felt a bit shouty by contrast to the Jasper I had on my ears the previous days. I'm breaking them in so didn't listen to them since.

Quite digging the Proto at default setup in the meantime.


----------



## jmwant

LZ Hifi released the A4 Pro with 3knowlea ba+1dd configuration.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/lz-a4...d-iems-with-mixed-dual-adjustable-tone-design


----------



## Dsnuts

LZ A2pro is a bit on the strange. Its tuning is almost experimental. No rhyme or reason why they have a rather large 2Khz spike in the tuning. You figure that spike might introduce some strange tonality but I believe they did that to include a bit of a sweeter tone to the mid bands. But then the bass end is not so great on them either so it is a warmish tuning with a odd timbre and tone. It certainly looks good with a nice color scheme but I am puzzled to why they tuned them that way. The sound is listenable and it don't sound as strange as you would think given the odd ball tuning it has but at the same time it sounds a bit confined and not so open possibly due to that tuning. I hope A4 Pro turns out better. Considering its price tag is closer to the A7 it should be a much better sounding unit. 

I hope.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> LZ A2pro is a bit on the strange. Its tuning is almost experimental. No rhyme or reason why they have a rather large 2Khz spike in the tuning. You figure that spike might introduce some strange tonality but I believe they did that to include a bit of a sweeter tone to the mid bands. But then the bass end is not so great on them either so it is a warmish tuning with a odd timbre and tone. It certainly looks good with a nice color scheme but I am puzzled to why they tuned them that way. The sound is listenable and it don't sound as strange as you would think given the odd ball tuning it has but at the same time it sounds a bit confined and not so open possibly due to that tuning. I hope A4 Pro turns out better. Considering its price tag is closer to the A7 it should be a much better sounding unit.
> 
> I hope.



Have you heard the original LZ A2?
How would you compare it to the LZ A2 Pro?

Have you heard the original LZ A4?
How does it compare to the LZ A2?


----------



## Dsnuts

Never heard the A2 or did I own the original A4. I remember it was the A4 that really put LZ on the map as far as their earphones are concerned. No need to compare the A2 pro to the original. They aren't anything that will make any real waves. It is ok but there is so many great sounding units that cost around that price. 

Now the A4 however should be interesting. I am looking forward to hearing those.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of pro. Cus everything is pro now a days. Dunus new Falcon pro and Zen pros both look awesome. Shiny newness from Dunu. Looking forward to reading more about those two. Exciting times.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound (Sep 18, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of pro. Cus everything is pro now a days. Dunus new Falcon pro and Zen pros both look awesome. Shiny newness from Dunu. Looking forward to reading more about those two. Exciting times.


We'll consider releasing the FALCON AMATEUR, a DIY kit. Hobbyists can glue the dome, surround, and voice coil together by hand! 🤓


----------



## sutosuto

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of pro. Cus everything is pro now a days. Dunus new Falcon pro and Zen pros both look awesome. Shiny newness from Dunu. Looking forward to reading more about those two. Exciting times.


Are you getting both? 
I am interested to get Falcon Pro.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard the A2 or did I own the original A4. I remember it was the A4 that really put LZ on the map as far as their earphones are concerned. No need to compare the A2 pro to the original. They aren't anything that will make any real waves. It is ok but there is so many great sounding units that cost around that price.
> 
> Now the A4 however should be interesting. I am looking forward to hearing those.



The LZ A4 was the first "big ticket" earphone I bought, back in December of 2016.  They were listed for $195, but Penon offered them to me for $150.  They're still one of my favorite earphones, even though I've got more expensive models now, including the LZ A7.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 18, 2021)

sutosuto said:


> Are you getting both?
> I am interested to get Falcon Pro.



We will see but based on what I know about these two, Dunu did a lot of figuring out to improve their existing tech and tuning for both and that is what you want to see.

I have a feeling both earphones will be making some waves here on headfi and abroad. Both these phones are not simple rehashes but clear advancements and they are transparent in what they did with them to improve their phones. Not everyone is as open as Dunu is. So that is greatly appreciated. In the case of the Zen pro. I know they took a lot of the feed back from reviews of the Zen and actually took steps to improve them. Could they be close to perfection? Is there such a thing?

Dunu is stepping up their game. Throwing out new cutting edge great sounding product and that will win every time.


----------



## requal

New Geek Wold GK12
https://audeos.pl/geekwold-gk12


----------



## ChrisOc

Eye candy with serious technological tweaks!





Dunu Falcon Pros! Single DD.


----------



## brsdrgn

requal said:


> New Geek Wold GK12
> https://audeos.pl/geekwold-gk12


Grabbed one. Let's see how this will turn out.


----------



## baskingshark

requal said:


> New Geek Wold GK12
> https://audeos.pl/geekwold-gk12



Hope this one won't be as controversial and divisive as the GK10 younger sibling!


----------



## Jmop

LOL some of you have zero impulse control. How hard is it to wait a week for measurements to pop up?


----------



## requal

I bought GK10. I don't take not hyped things - is it conservative enought?


----------



## chinmie

I don't know if this "discovery" fits this thread, I'm only thinking of posting this here because this is where i frequently go in this website. So if someone can direct me to a more appropriate thread, do let me know   

As a back story, i really dislike the sound of my earphones bumping/scraping each other when i'm handling or storing them, especially the metal build ones, as i like to take care of them and trying not to get them chipped or dented. 

so i was with my kid when he was browsing some online marketplace, and i saw those "finger socks" that people are using for mobile gaming, and i suddenly got a wild theory to test.. it was really cheap (like $ 0.15 a pair in my country), buying one wouldn't make any sense to the delivery fee, so i bought like a dozen of them. 


here's what they looked like on my earphones (see if you can guess them when covered up)


it works surprisingly well to my expectation. the material is strechy enough to even fit four of my fingers inside them, so for the earphones it is a very nice fit. 

it looks a bit weird, because of the longer form making it have  some extra excess "ears" for the IEMs. i could trim them or roll them a bit, but i don't want the extra hassle,and it's easier to grab when i want to remove them. 


So yeah.. it is a bit of a weird experiment from me, just throwing it here in case someone elsemight find it useful and wants to try it out, or even improve on this idea.


----------



## dw1narso

ChrisOc said:


> Eye candy with serious technological tweaks!
> 
> 
> 
> Dunu Falcon Pros! Single DD.


Beauty


----------



## ChrisOc

dw1narso said:


> Beauty


My review unit arrives early next week. After burn-in, we will find out how they sound.


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 18, 2021)

Jmop said:


> LOL some of you have zero impulse control. How hard is it to wait a week for measurements to pop up?


It's not hard to wait but it's quite cheap, even cheaper comparing to gk10. Additionally, they sell in the country that I'm living so I pulled the trigger. I think you should be thankful that some people buy for the team and later share their opinions here. Graph doesn't reflect the full listening experience. If it's bad, It's my problem not yours...


----------



## dharmasteve

This little beauty is out in a couple of days. A little more expensive than the Fiio or Radsone, but iFi usually hit the Mark.


https://ifi-audio.com/products/go-blu/


----------



## ChrisOc

dharmasteve said:


> This little beauty is out in a couple of days. A little more expensive than the Fiio or Radsone, but iFi usually hit the Mark.
> 
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/go-blu/


It looks very well thought out.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Just uploaded my Hisenior T2 Classic review.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t2-classic.25405/reviews#review-26828


----------



## Jmop

brsdrgn said:


> It's not hard to wait but it's quite cheap, even cheaper comparing to gk10. Additionally, they sell in the country that I'm living so I pulled the trigger. I think you should be thankful that some people buy for the team and later share their opinions here. Graph doesn't reflect the full listening experience. If it's bad, It's my problem not yours...


Only joking, of course I always appreciate the feedback


----------



## ChrisOc

Take a relaxing break from gear for a few minutes.

When you want to take a break from gear discovery, join us in sharing links to world music and jazz fusion you may have had the pleasure of listening to. 

It is also an opportunity to discover new musicians or even musical genres.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/world-music-and-jazz-fusion-melange.959383/


----------



## Strifeff7

chinmie said:


> I don't know if this "discovery" fits this thread, I'm only thinking of posting this here because this is where i frequently go in this website. So if someone can direct me to a more appropriate thread, do let me know
> 
> As a back story, i really dislike the sound of my earphones bumping/scraping each other when i'm handling or storing them, especially the metal build ones, as i like to take care of them and trying not to get them chipped or dented.
> 
> ...


Hey,
that is a great discovery,
do they stay on or slip often?
I wish they have a string or something to hold thightly,

something like this maybe,
bet then it become too bulky,


----------



## Jmop

Strifeff7 said:


> Hey,
> that is a great discovery,
> do they stay on or slip often?
> I wish they have a string or something to hold thightly,
> ...


That reminds me of the draw string bag I got with the thinksound ts02. Speaking of which, has anyone heard the new models? Comparisons??


----------



## chinmie

Strifeff7 said:


> Hey,
> that is a great discovery,
> do they stay on or slip often?
> I wish they have a string or something to hold thightly,
> ...



i haven't experienced them slipping off, because the outer rim (the colored band) also have elastic bands to prevent them from slipping, like regular socks. also the material is more like cotton, so it hugs/grip the earphones a little bit.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Ikko OH1S review is posted: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/review/26833/


----------



## Poganin

ChrisOc said:


> It looks very well thought out.


I don't know about that. This thing begs to be carried on your belt, but apparently it doesn't come with a belt clip like the BTR5 does. Furthermore, unless the volume knob is quite stiff, carrying it in your pocket may result in unwanted volume changes. Finally, after the outright untrue statements regarding the hip-dac's battery life, I would take any declarations of operating time from IFI with a huge handful of salt. I honestly doubt the 450 mAh battery this device comes with allow 10 hours of operation.


----------



## ChrisOc (Sep 18, 2021)

Poganin said:


> I don't know about that. This thing begs to be carried on your belt, but apparently it doesn't come with a belt clip like the BTR5 does. Furthermore, unless the volume knob is quite stiff, carrying it in your pocket may result in unwanted volume changes. Finally, after the outright untrue statements regarding the hip-dac's battery life, I would take any declarations of operating time from IFI with a huge handful of salt. I honestly doubt the 450 mAh battery this device comes with allow 10 hours of operation.


Having used the BTR5 since launch, I consider all but one of your points valid points. My one reservation lies not with your understandable scepticism but with not giving IFI the benefit of doubt that they may have learnt from the Hip-dac problem.

Not a pinch of salt but a handful? Ouch!


----------



## Poganin

ChrisOc said:


> Having used the BTR5 since launch, I consider all but one of your points valid points. My one reservation lies not with your understandable scepticism but with not giving IFI the benefit of doubt that they may have learnt from the Hip-dac problem.


Maybe I'll be proven wrong, but until that happens I reserve the right to mistrust iFi's statements regarding battery life.


----------



## Strifeff7

Honestly I would wait for the new APTX Lossless codec before buying a bluetooth dongle,


----------



## r31ya (Sep 19, 2021)

Wow, this GoBlu actually have like twice the 3.5mm power output compared to BTR5.
but it also have smaller battery at 450mAh compared to Fiio 500mAh.

So like half of the battery life of "just adequate" BTR5?

Also i wonder how Cirrus logic CS43131 vs Dual ES9218PC ?


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 19, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Honestly I would wait for the new APTX Lossless codec before buying a bluetooth dongle,


But it has LDAC, which at a high bitrate is excellent. Having used ATPX HD in many ways for years and LDAC too, LDAC is definitely superior to my ears. Lossless APTX will need headphones with new chips and pretty good Bluetooth conditions and aerials.


----------



## dharmasteve

ChrisOc said:


> Having used the BTR5 since launch, I consider all but one of your points valid points. My one reservation lies not with your understandable scepticism but with not giving IFI the benefit of doubt that they may have learnt from the Hip-dac problem.
> 
> Not a pinch of salt but a handful? Ouch!





Poganin said:


> Maybe I'll be proven wrong, but until that happens I reserve the right to mistrust iFi's statements regarding battery life.




I find the iFi Hip-DAC an excellent sounding source for streaming Tidal and Amazon HD and don't have a problem with battery life. Sad to see very good sounding amps all being tarnished with the same brush. I really like my Hip-Dac.


----------



## Poganin

dharmasteve said:


> I find the iFi Hip-DAC an excellent sounding source for streaming Tidal and Amazon HD and don't have a problem with battery life. Sad to see very good sounding amps all being tarnished with the same brush. I really like my Hip-Dac.


Your liking the hip-dac has nothing to do with the fact that it doesn't offer anywhere near the battery life that was advertised when it was released (I see now that they changed the declared 12 hours down to 8 at some point).
But out of curiosity before I drop this subject and stop derailing this thread: does your saying that you don't have a problem with the hip-dac's battery life mean that you are actually getting the advertised operating time out of it or that the untrue declaration doesn't bother you?


----------



## dharmasteve

Poganin said:


> Your liking the hip-dac has nothing to do with the fact that it doesn't offer anywhere near the battery life that was advertised when it was released (I see now that they changed the declared 12 hours down to 8 at some point).
> But out of curiosity before I drop this subject and stop derailing this thread: does your saying that you don't have a problem with the hip-dac's battery life mean that you are actually getting the advertised operating time out of it or that the untrue declaration doesn't bother you?




I checked my Hip-Dac when I bought it and the figures were close. I'm not going to check it again. I use it all the time and don't have to worry about battery time. It has a problem, a different problem....it's very tricky to stack. How long battery life do you get on your Hip-Dac?


----------



## Poganin

dharmasteve said:


> I checked my Hip-Dac when I bought it and the figures were close. I'm not going to check it again. I use it all the time and don't have to worry about battery time. It has a problem, a different problem....it's very tricky to stack. How long battery life do you get on your Hip-Dac?


When I tested it with different IEMs and with Xbass and Power Match enabled I was getting between 5 hours 50 minutes and 6 hours 40 minutes of continuous play time, so nowhere near 8 hours, never mind the 12 hours they advertised when I got it.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 19, 2021)

Poganin said:


> When I tested it with different IEMs and with Xbass and Power Match enabled I was getting between 5 hours 50 minutes and 6 hours 40 minutes of continuous play time, so nowhere near 8 hours, never mind the 12 hours they advertised when I got it.


I don't use Xbass on mine. Using it 3.5mm I got about 10 hours. Using it 4.4mm I don't need XBass or Power Match for 90% of my IEM's and Headphones, and got about 8 hours. If I do have both Power Match and Xbass on it is probably less. Although I haven't recently checked it, the battery seems to last a long time. I remember there were a few complaints that if the Hip-Dac was unused for some time the battery would drain. Even with periods of non use my battery keeps it's charge. Mind you I do find in nearly all Chinese made stuff, especially IEM's, there is a relatively high unit variability. Maybe Apple and Sony have enough high level tolerance controls on components and top QC controls to have consistent products. I did have an iFi Ear Buddy I had to bin, it was so poorly made. When I bought my original FiiO X1, X3, and others, battery life was always under stated battery time.


----------



## Poganin

Here's a link to my testing report: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi-hip-dac-impressions-thread.925854/post-15579971
Dropping the subject now so as not to derail this thread anymore.


----------



## cqtek

Hello everyone.

This model reminds me of the early Chi-Fi of my origins, when testing each new model was exciting. Here is my humble opinion about the Reecho SG-01.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-sg-01.25307/reviews#review-26840


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Simphonio RX10 attract me..


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Sep 19, 2021)

Check out my review of Hisenior FE3 U, Thank you

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-fe3-universal-fe3u.25416/reviews


----------



## r31ya (Sep 19, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> Honestly I would wait for the new APTX Lossless codec before buying a bluetooth dongle,


Yup, i wanna see how far Qualcomm can take it.


dharmasteve said:


> But it has LDAC, which at a high bitrate is excellent. Having used ATPX HD in many ways for years and LDAC too, LDAC is definitely superior to my ears. Lossless APTX will need headphones with new chips and pretty good Bluetooth conditions and aerials.


LDAC is possibly the best sounding bluetooth codec now, but it does drains the battery more that APTX-HD and have shittier connection than APTX-HD.

BTR5 have crap antenna makes LDAC connection even worse. I put btr5 in my right jacket pocket, hold my phone with my left hand, then i do slow morning jog, and somehow it can have connection issues.
I simply want a decent alternative and see how far Qualcomm could bring the audio quality, battery life, and connection strength with its new hardware and codec.

Hopefully with proper competition, we'll get a much better LDAC.2

---

And btw KZ EDX Pro early impression is popping out in youtube and it seems a decent set.
"A smoother DQ6 tuning" as one headfier state.


----------



## Animagus (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey guys! Cross posting here for people who aren't subscribed to the Tanchjim thread.

I received *Tanchjim Prism* this week and finally got to spend some good time with it today to jot down my OOTB first impressions. If you haven’t come across it yet, Prism is Tanchjim's new *1DD+2BA $599 flagship*. It has a *4th generation DMT dynamic driver with high polymer carbon nanotube diaphragm and a Sonion dual balanced armature driver*. It has a *Vibration Suppression Metamaterial Back Cavity* design which is based on the Helmholtz resonant cavity principle. What it basically does is absorb the reflections inside the cavity so that the transmitted sound is pure and natural. They’ve also designed a *guided leakage channel port* specifically to match the back cavity, which as per Tanchjim helps in managing the sound pressure in the inner cavity and optimises it by appropriately increasing the atmosphere flux.

Fit wise, it fits me much better than Oxygen and I get a nice, fairly snug and comfortable fit with the Large size stock ear tips. Sound wise, I have to say that I’m quite impressed, especially with what Tanchjim has achieved with just 1DD and 2BAs. The first thing that impressed me right off the bat was how open, clean, wide and deep its soundstage sounds. A lot of good IEMs are able to do width fairly well but not depth as nicely. I don't say this lightly but Prism does both in an interesting manner which enables a fairly holographic listening experience, not something I've experienced a lot with IEMs in this price range. Tuning wise, Prism traces the Harman 2019 Target curve till 5kHz extremely closely, if not perfectly, but deviates from it in the treble region. Prism has a nice Harman style 7-8dB bass boost; very good bass timbre, punch, impact as well as rumble. Prism has a fairly linear and neutral lower-midrange, forward upper-midrange with around 10dB pinna gain, nice and smooth lower-treble tuning and a very nice tasteful north of neutral upper-treble boost, which is responsible for its open and airy signature. Tonality wise, I find Prism sounding natural, well balanced as well as exciting, all at the same time. It has really good technical capability too, especially spatial imaging and separation. It comes with 2 sets of ear tips - Treble and Bass. They sound close but I personally prefer the Treble ones, though I don’t really perceive them sounding much brighter than the Bass tips.

Kindly note that these are my first impressions and my opinion might change over time as I take Prism through its paces with extensive testing and comparisons with other IEMs in my collection. With that said, I doubt they'll change that drastically. Anyway, I'll let you all know if I have something substantial to report. Otherwise, keep an eye out for the full review, to be published soon on Twister6 and Head-fi!


----------



## Dsnuts

New Fiio E10K-TC edition. Intro level dac/amp from Fiio.



For folks the review earphones. You need to seriously consider getting one of these. Here is why. The E10K-TC is the least colored, transparent linearly tuned dac/amp I have heard for any source. Why does that matter? If you want to hear what your IEMs and cans sound like without the source adding its own flavor. You use a Fiio E10K-TC and it will tell you exactly how much bass mids and treble your IEMs and Cans have. 

If you want the best sounding dac/amp in this price range from Fiio. Go for the K3 but if you want something you can actually use to evaluate earphones and cans. I prefer the E10K-TC. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-e10k-tc.25425/reviews#review-26845


----------



## Faustchz

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Cross posting here for people who aren't subscribed to the Tanchjim thread.
> 
> I received *Tanchjim Prism* this week and finally got to spend some good time with it today to jot down my OOTB first impressions. If you haven’t come across it yet, Prism is Tanchjim's new *1DD+2BA $599 flagship*. It has a *4th generation DMT dynamic driver with high polymer carbon nanotube diaphragm and a Sonion dual balanced armature driver*. It has a *Vibration Suppression Metamaterial Back Cavity* design which is based on the Helmholtz resonant cavity principle. What it basically does is absorb the reflections inside the cavity so that the transmitted sound is pure and natural. They’ve also designed a *guided leakage channel port* specifically to match the back cavity, which as per Tanchjim helps in managing the sound pressure in the inner cavity and optimises it by appropriately increasing the atmosphere flux.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I was wondering how the Prism sounds compare to the Moondrop Illumination. Their frequency responses that crinacle measured was quite similar, but the Prism's aesthetics is far superior not to mention it also costs less.


----------



## dw1narso

r31ya said:


> Yup, i wanna see how far Qualcomm can take it.
> 
> LDAC is possibly the best sounding bluetooth codec now, but it does drains the battery more that APTX-HD and have shittier connection than APTX-HD.
> 
> ...


In Bluetooth, antenna design play very important role.

With my LG V20 as BT player (note LG V20 only has BT4.2, not 5 yet), the max distance vary between receivers:

TWS Omthing Air free, AAC, open air max 5 metres, max across 1 wall about 4 metres. And can only across 1 wall. (Red Brick wall 15cm)
Qudelix 5K, doesn't matter codec even with LDAC 660Kbps, open air more than 10 metres. 8 metres across 3 layers of brickwall: Put 5K on my bed in bed room, I tested it from terrace of my house, and that across two restrooms, thus 3 layers of brickwall
TWS Oppo Enco X, AAC (only codec I can use with), can pass 2 layers of brickwall at about 4 meters distance. (Not really testing it, juat casual use.)


----------



## Animagus

Faustchz said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was wondering how the Prism sounds compare to the Moondrop Illumination. Their frequency responses that crinacle measured was quite similar, but the Prism's aesthetics is far superior not to mention it also costs less.


Hey! Sorry, I haven't heard the Moondrop Illumination myself but based on graphs, they're quite different as Illumination has a much smaller bass boost and will be significantly darker sounding in comparison because it doesn't have as much gain post 9kHz, in mid-treble or upper-treble. But well, someone who has both will be able to give you a much better answer.


----------



## Jmop (Sep 20, 2021)

Old news, but I'm enjoying the Final E500 I just picked up. Bass is a bit rounded and upper treble a bit dim but it's a smooth listen, and pretty immersive on my Shozy Alien (gold). Cuts back on hiss real nice too. Throw on some SpinFits to tighten up the bass and you're in business.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 20, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> In Bluetooth, antenna design play very important role.
> 
> With my LG V20 as BT player (note LG V20 only has BT4.2, not 5 yet), the max distance vary between receivers:
> 
> ...


My BTR5 (LDAC mode) paired with Xiaomi Poco X3,
It can have connection issue when its between my body (64kg).
It can have connection issue when its between 6m through a half opened glass door and openback shelf.

I heard the newer BTR3K is have better connection and hope that the upcoming BTR7 will not have the same issue.

---

I have several audio stores tells me, Final Audio sound sig would be perfect for you.
But unfortunately, the mark-up priced of Final Audio in my country is just... tear inducing


----------



## dw1narso

r31ya said:


> My BTR5 (LDAC mode) paired with Xiaomi Poco X3,
> It can have connection issue when its between my body (64kg).
> It can have connection issue when its between 6m through a half opened glass door and openback shelf.
> 
> ...


Could it be the issue with the Poco X3? My wife's Redmi 9T, previously was very strong with wireless, somehow suddenly becoming very, very bad. I read there are some issue with Redmi 9T/Poco M3 that the antenna wire inside could loose..


----------



## jsmiller58

dw1narso said:


> Could it be the issue with the Poco X3? My wife's Redmi 9T, previously was very strong with wireless, somehow suddenly becoming very, very bad. I read there are some issue with Redmi 9T/Poco M3 that the antenna wire inside could loose..


Unfortunately the BTR5 Bluetooth range is very limited.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 20, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> Could it be the issue with the Poco X3? My wife's Redmi 9T, previously was very strong with wireless, somehow suddenly becoming very, very bad. I read there are some issue with Redmi 9T/Poco M3 that the antenna wire inside could loose..


Previously i use Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 ai, i have the same issue.

Per a Head-fier advice, i switch into APTX-HD, it get a bit better.
i think its partially due to LDAC codec.


----------



## Poganin

dw1narso said:


> Could it be the issue with the Poco X3? My wife's Redmi 9T, previously was very strong with wireless, somehow suddenly becoming very, very bad. I read there are some issue with Redmi 9T/Poco M3 that the antenna wire inside could loose..


With my Shanling M6 and Mi 9T Pro I am experiencing the same issue. If the phone/DAP is in my front pocket and the BTR5 in my back pocket, the sound will cut out.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 20, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Previously i use Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 ai, i have the same issue.
> 
> Per a Head-fier advice, i switch into APTX-HD, it get a bit better.
> i think its partially due to LDAC codec.




APTX HD is easier to drive. I have an iFi Zen Blue Receiver which would run my LDAC 990kbps Bluetooth, cutting out, and not able to use the high level LDAC. I swapped for a much larger cheap Aerial (from Amazon) for my Zen Blue and it plays well now through my HiFi, now keeping the signal well.. Many DAPs have very poor LDAC signals, both my iBasso dx160's and a HiBy R6 could not be moved or pocketed without the BT signal distorting. I got a HiBy R5 of which my one, luckily, has a decent fairly strong LDAC BT signal. My Sony Xperia 5 ii phone has a very good stable LDAC signal and my Radsone ES100 holds a good signal and is tiny.
The new APTX lossless could be an absolute winner if the aerials and signal strength can maintain the high bitrates needed. Although LDAC 990 kbps is compressed it still sounds fantastic when stable, particularly through my Sony BT LDAC headphones and also through the Radsone ES100. With headphone jacks being removed from most phones a quality BT signal is imperative. DAPs still lag way behind on BT compared to decent mobile phone BT. IF the APTX lossless can function well over BT at non-compressed rates then we will have a gamechanger.


----------



## MiMiranda

Strifeff7 said:


> Honestly I would wait for the new APTX Lossless codec before buying a bluetooth dongle,


UAT is very nice


----------



## iFi audio

dharmasteve said:


> This little beauty is out in a couple of days. A little more expensive than the Fiio or Radsone, but iFi usually hit the Mark.
> 
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/go-blu/





ChrisOc said:


> It looks very well thought out.



Thanks folks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: 7Hz Timeless






















Spoiler: Dunu Falcon Pro






























Spoiler: SeeAudio Bravery


----------



## prawdziwysimone

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: 7Hz Timeless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 3 looks good from the graphs. I’m the most curious about falcon pro. These vs moondrop kato would be interesting battle


----------



## RikudouGoku

prawdziwysimone said:


> All 3 looks good from the graphs. I’m the most curious about falcon pro. These vs moondrop kato would be interesting battle


Yeah, all 3 of them are good.

Right now (very very early impressions on them all), the ranking is:

Falcon Pro > Timeless > Bravery


(My KATO will be shipped out at the end of the month.)


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: 7Hz Timeless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection you have there!


----------



## RikudouGoku

ChrisOc said:


> Nice collection you have there!


All 3 of them came today.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> All 3 of them came today.


Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## RikudouGoku

7Hz Timeless Impression: 
U-shaped, clean and elevated bass, well-tuned clean and detailed vocals, airy/clean but non-peaky treble. RIP Tin Hifi P1




SeeAudio Bravery Impressions:
Mildly V-shaped, slightly above average bass for a BA set, vocals are slightly recessed but otherwise pretty natural and not shouty. Treble is tuned pretty well and isnt peaky and more on the relaxing side. (Not sure if the price tag is justified with the competition, it has though…)

Dunu Falcon Pro Impressions:
Mildly V-shaped; Sub-bass roll-off, lacking some quantity as well. But mid-bass is quite fast and tight despite the elevated quantity so it is clean. Vocals are a bit recessed but otherwise quite clean and natural, especially male vocals. Treble is very smooth and does have air, will probably not offend anyone with peaks.

Sounds like a mix between the Sony XBA-N3 (Mids/Treble) and the Dunu Zen (Bass).


----------



## ExTubeGamer

So 7hz timeless is gonna be my endgame for the next few years. I'm fine with this.


----------



## H T T

RikudouGoku said:


> 7Hz Timeless Impression:
> U-shaped, clean and elevated bass, well-tuned clean and detailed vocals, airy/clean but non-peaky treble. RIP Tin Hifi P1
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your impressions. I am holding off on either the Bravery or the Falcon Pro.


----------



## RikudouGoku

H T T said:


> Thank you for your impressions. I am holding off on either the Bravery or the Falcon Pro.


Guess I share my reflections (existential crisis) on the Bravery impression I have.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 20, 2021)

H T T said:


> Thank you for your impressions. I am holding off on either the Bravery or the Falcon Pro.





> Dunu Falcon Pro Impressions:
> Mildly V-shaped; *Sub-bass roll-off*, lacking some quantity as well. But *mid-bass* is quite fast and tight despite the *elevated quantity* so it is clean. *Vocals are a bit recessed* but otherwise quite clean and natural, especially male vocals. Treble is very smooth and does have air, will probably not offend anyone with peaks.


That roll off is the one downer about the Zen. Like that they are seemingly addressing it for the Zen pro. Don't like that it may be in the Falcon Pro esp. after all the wait.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> That roll off is the one downer about the Zen. Like that they are seemingly addressing it for the Zen pro. Don't like that it may be in the Falcon Pro esp. after all the wait.





Yup, treble is tuned a lot better on the Falcon Pro.


----------



## mndless

RikudouGoku said:


> Guess I share my reflections (existential crisis) on the Bravery impression I have.


I'm desperately hoping that my GD5 ends up bringing that little bit of extra bass and sparkle that my GD7B are lacking. The GD7B are pretty much the perfect specimen of relaxed treble and forward mids, so they're wonderful for relaxed listening on instrumental stuff and YouTube videos, etc. I just want that bit of extra musicality. A shame that the Bravery doesn't seem to do what you expected of it.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Yup, treble is tuned a lot better on the Falcon Pro.


Yeah, that bass looks worse than the Zen but the treble cliff isn't. I don't mind it in the Zen and seems it was done intentionally and kind of works for it's evenness actually even if one might say they want more extension for the price. The bass was more the nag for me so that Falcon Pro seemingly rolling even more is a turn off. Plus the talk of the mids being a bit back would count me out from a Falcon Pro.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> it was done intentionally and kind of works for it's evenness actually even if one might say they want more extension for the price.


Yes, I believe so. Otherwise if it had the exact same tuning, but with more upper-treble, the overall upper-mids/treble would be too much. 



jant71 said:


> The bass was more the nag for me so that Falcon Pro seemingly rolling even more is a turn off.


Yes, it does roll-off. I only did a quick compare with them to confirm the bass texture, and the Zen does have better bass texture as well.


----------



## mndless

Looks like TRN has launched a new VX Pro that doesn't have outright scary treble peaks. Seems actually quite tame in that regard. Looks like they've gone for a 10mm DD + 4x 30095 and 4x 50060 this time around. I'm still not entirely convinced that they can be trusted alone with the 30095 drivers, but the graph looks pretty decent. Price looks to be around $87.






*




Can be found at their AliExpress Store*


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

@RikudouGoku how big are the nozzles on Falcon pro ??? They seem those 6mm nozzle size , I have got the BGVP DN3 , the body being small yet the nozzle and stem being thic just goes into my ears and pain , so could you please measure it once 😁 
Thanks


----------



## unifutomaki

Latest acquisition


----------



## Poganin

unifutomaki said:


> Latest acquisition


Wow, branded spectacle case!


----------



## ChrisOc

unifutomaki said:


> Latest acquisition


You succeeded in being enigmatic!

Tell us, is it a mouse or a cat?


----------



## unifutomaki

ChrisOc said:


> You succeeded in being enigmatic!
> 
> Tell us, is it a mouse or a cat?






Close, it is the Sony WF-1000XM4


----------



## Poganin

unifutomaki said:


> Close, it is the Sony WF-1000XM4


Enjoy!


----------



## RikudouGoku

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> @RikudouGoku how big are the nozzles on Falcon pro ??? They seem those 6mm nozzle size , I have got the BGVP DN3 , the body being small yet the nozzle and stem being thic just goes into my ears and pain , so could you please measure it once 😁
> Thanks


They are 5mm


----------



## morndewey

unifutomaki said:


> Close, it is the Sony WF-1000XM4


Hi. Do they do Ldac?


----------



## FlacFan

morndewey said:


> Hi. Do they do Ldac?


Now that would be hilarious if they would not. 

LDAC is a Sony thing after all....

Cheers


----------



## Ace Bee

TForce Yuan Li is a very visually pleasing iem. The sound signature is smooth and gorgeous, like a furball, however,  it has a hidden claw in upper mid/lower treble region, which can suddenly lash out and leave a light scratch. While I liked the rest of the sound, this one particular aspect set the balance off for me. Here is the full review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/review/26853/


----------



## unifutomaki

morndewey said:


> Hi. Do they do Ldac?


Yes!

They sound sublime even when paired with my iPhone though 👍🏻


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 21, 2021)

My day-1 impressions: These are pretty great; for the price, they should be. The medium stock tips fit great and seal completely. The earbuds themselves are extremely comfy and you nearly forget they’re there. In terms of connection stability, it’s brilliant. It’s a revelation to finally have a TWS set that don’t cut out on one side just because one has walked somewhat close by to another TWS user or is around people in general.

The gesture to temporarily disable ANC by touching and holding the left earbud is very thoughtful, as is the automatic speech mode. The ANC itself is a step up from that found on my previous TWS daily driver, the LG Tone FN7. The background is extremely black with no hiss, and you really feel like you’re in your own world.

The XM4s aren’t neutral per se, but they aren’t typical Sony consumer extra bass trash either. They are warm and rich; they have a “big”, full, dimensional sound. I’ve enabled DSEE Extreme but left the equaliser untouched; out of the box, these pretty much hit my ideal signature. Engaging, balanced, dynamic, with sufficient detail at the high end. 

I purchased these on impulse at RRP, from Amazon because returns policy. I think I’ll be keeping them though. They’re good.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

BGVP DN3- Initial impressions- It does do all things really and a very mid forewards presentation!! Staging is okay, will need more time
Actually liking it and a good different sound signature than Akoustyx!!! Except the nozzle is a bit too big for my ears hence a bit of pain when using it for long!!
Sorry for the bad pics , i was in another city with this iem and just took the pics after coming home , didnt do much critical listening but i have an idea now!!!

Cable- could be done better but is fine !!!


----------



## Aerosphere

https://www.headfonia.com/hiby-crystal-6-review/

Take a look at the HiBy's new IEM, the Crystal 6. Impressive sound and excellent build quality.


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 21, 2021)

GK12 just arrived. It came very quick as it's on sale in the country that I'm living (and surprisingly only on sale on that website, weird!).

Seeing that they claim it has 6 drivers (1 DD for bass + 2 seperate DDs for mids + 1 ba for high + 2 piezos for ultra highs) with a 40$ price tag made me buy it. GK10 has 5 drivers per side (with only difference having only one bigDD for mids). This is very unusual to see different types of drivers gathered together in that price range and I believe it requires an encouragement to do that. But the outcome is not always great of course.

For example, I'm one of those who like the GK10. However, I have seen that there are those who love this product as well as those who do not like it, due to the lack of quality in production. That's why I was skeptical of this brand when I was buying it.


Unboxing experience is very similar to the GK10. Two pair of silicone tips, small leather looking case and headphones itself along with a mediocre cable.





The faceplate looks nice and shares the same stabilized wood with GK10. Very nice color.





And disappointing factor is that I can't change the cables. In such case, I'd expect a mic and button on the cable at least like Xiaomi's Hybrid and Pro Hd models have.





It's nice to see the drivers from the transparent shells. I always wanted to examine the internal design of GK10 so I tried to take detailed look at those drivers from the other side.





The two mid drivers located in the center of the shell, meanwhile the bass DD is close to the nozzle. BA is right on the nozzle. It looks messy with the cables inside and the glue they used ia not applied well as I see differences between the two shells.





I guess they placed the piezos on the top of bass DD(white visible part) but I honestly don't know how there are two piezoelectric driver with 5 layers each. I don't know if they're that tiny and slim. So, I'll leave it up to the experts here.





Okay. Coming to the listening experience, I'll not keep it long, as OOTB sound experience is disappointing.

Channel division is wrong. Left is coming from right and right from the left. Seriously, Geek Wold, what's this QC issues you have... I'll try to return them tomorrow.

Bass is very similar to the GK10, rumbles well but with a mid bass emphasis that some people may not like it. Agile yet not that strong.

Mid is the weird part, it sounds recessed and lack details. I wonder if it would get better with the burn-in. I heard improvements on GK10 in time. But I won't have that chance with these.

Treble is more or less similar to the GK10. I hear the difference in the ultra high part. I think they implemented piezos better on GK10 that I don't hear that much sparkle, air on the GK12. After some tip rolling it got better but still not on the same league with GK10.

The soundstage is narrower. Imaging is worse. Tonality as well.

To summarize all, I don't see GK12 to be a better version of GK10. I wanted to see how it performs with two DDs handling the mid parts and having more doesn't mean better quality. Having it with non-replaceable cable makes it even worse for those who like to change it. I still like and enjoy my GK10 and I'll be waiting for the upcoming GK100. However, knowing that it will be more expensive, I won't be pulling the trigger early until I make sure they managed to increase the quality of the production.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I can't even think of a more fitting thread to post this in: 

I have been thinking but some companies approach me asking me to review some straightforward outrageous products, like today's thingy, an Air Conduction earphone. It ended up being a weird and fun trip, a bit like listening some earbuds that aren't quite in your ear. 

I made a full review about the MU6 Ring Earbud system, and I hope it will come in handy, and altough the whole concept is weird, it ain't even that bad, just really unusual. Reminds me a bit of that Sennheiser Surrounder system from the 90's  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/09/mu6-ring-bone-air-conduction-earbud-sport-or-stop.html


----------



## Otto Motor

Moondrop KATO measurements...


----------



## Jmop

Otto Motor said:


> Moondrop KATO measurements...


I wish the treble didn't plummet like that but it's nice to see actual extension.


----------



## Ace Bee

So today I was listening to the Aladdin with a new cable - the Hisenior AS8 Autumn Sky (named by yours truly). This is a silver and copper alloy cable with modular termination - 3.5 MM SE, 2.5 mm balanced and 4.4 mm balanced terminations provided. This cable is indeed a very nice cable - visually pleasing, quite supple despite the 8 core configuration, and sounds good too! It cleans up the midrange of Aladdin even more, enhances separation, tightens the bass. I am liking it quite a lot! This photo came out especially good as well.


----------



## jagujetas72

*Audiosense DT600: Two Notes, One IEM*


High quality bass performance out of an all-BA IEM is pretty rare. High quality bass performance with an option for changing the tuning to a high-quality mid-centric tuning is...

Well, that's what the Audiosense DT600 does, and it does it well. This is the successor the T800 deserved. 





Please do check out my review here, thanks!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt600.25428/reviews#review-26830


----------



## Animagus

Oooh... let's see what Moondrop did with this one!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Animagus said:


> Oooh... let's see what Moondrop did with this one!


Wow so fast? Where did you order? Or is it some sort of review unit?

I placed preorder minutes after Kato becomes available for pre-order from Shenzhen Audio and it’ not even shipped yet😮‍💨


----------



## Dobrescu George

About Moondrop: 

I really love their artwork, and some of their IEMs are really good tbh. Using Illumintation every evening lately, liking the sound, and I have to finish the written review. But I really am the last one to review them, no package reaches Romania sooner than a week, most reaching me 3 weeks after they've been sent... 

I hope everyone who receives their stuff has lots of fun


----------



## Animagus

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow so fast? Where did you order? Or is it some sort of review unit?
> 
> I placed preorder minutes after Kato becomes available for pre-order from Shenzhen Audio and it’ not even shipped yet😮‍💨


Yes, it's a review unit from them sent a bit ahead of time I reckon.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Well another new thing dropped !!!
See Audio Bravery and man!! its so much smooothhhhhhhhhhh  
Initial impressions - forgot i already said it , its smooth but i am lazy to backspace it after eating an entire family meal off KFC 
It doesn't seem to have the technical prowess but overall a very pleasing experience!!! A different kind of experience after DN3 and a better one at least for my ears haha !!!

PLUS the kinda Illuminati symbol and kinda Playboy symbol combo(jk) , caught me off guard


----------



## Otto Motor

Moondrop KATO with steel and brass nozzles vs. Moondrop Aria...both measured with the same tips.


----------



## Otto Motor

Moondrop KATO with steel and brass nozzles vs. Moondrop Starfield...both measured with the same tips.


----------



## darmanastartes

RikudouGoku said:


> Guess I share my reflections (existential crisis) on the Bravery impression I have.


I'm eagerly awaiting the Bravery's arrival but this is hilarious.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> GK12 just arrived. It came very quick as it's on sale in the country that I'm living (and surprisingly only on sale on that website, weird!).
> 
> Seeing that they claim it has 6 drivers (1 DD for bass + 2 seperate DDs for mids + 1 ba for high + 2 piezos for ultra highs) with a 40$ price tag made me buy it. GK10 has 5 drivers per side (with only difference having only one bigDD for mids). This is very unusual to see different types of drivers gathered together in that price range and I believe it requires an encouragement to do that. But the outcome is not always great of course.
> 
> ...


thanks. phooey on these! i gave my wife my GK10's.


----------



## baskingshark

Looks like a new BLON is coming: https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/372134727907659

*BLON BL-07*





Moondrop KXXS, is that you?

Anyway, the last few BLON releases didn't do too well (BLON MINI and A8 Prometheus), so let's hope this one is more BLON BL-03 than the BLON MINI. Seems BLON has been trying to capture (rather unsuccessfully) lightning in a bottle since the BL-03.


----------



## TheVortex

baskingshark said:


> Looks like a new BLON is coming: https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/372134727907659
> 
> *BLON BL-07*
> 
> ...


They are putting out more releases than KZ haha.

Also the Max and Z200 models are not even out yet and they announce another?


----------



## baskingshark

TheVortex said:


> They are putting out more releases than KZ haha.
> 
> Also the Max and Z200 models are not even out yet and they announce another?



Yeah it does seem they are adopting the circa 2019/2020 KZ model of throwing as much crap on the wall, and hoping that something finally sticks. Definitely lives up to the Pokemon motto: 





But to be honest, the budget CHIFI market is now so super saturated that most stuff that is released on a weekly basis is more likely than not to be a sidegrade. How much money does the average consumer have to keep buying the next release and end up being a beta tester for these companies?


----------



## H T T

baskingshark said:


> Yeah it does seem they are adopting the circa 2019/2020 KZ model of throwing as much crap on the wall, and hoping that something finally sticks. Definitely lives up to the Pokemon motto:
> 
> 
> 
> But to be honest, the budget CHIFI market is now so super saturated that most stuff that is released on a weekly basis is more likely than not to be a sidegrade. How much money does the average consumer have to keep buying the next release and end up being a beta tester for these companies?


Going the Pokemon route would be quite smart: Pokemon revenue



> the franchise is more valuable than any other property, including Hello Kitty, Winnie the Pooh, Mickey Mouse and even the entire Star Wars series.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Looks like a new BLON is coming: https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/372134727907659
> 
> *BLON BL-07*
> 
> ...


the successful companies build by improving off the weaknesses of their successes. They listen to the consumer, and tweak what could be improved and then release a better version of what was successful. Then you have BLON, who completely ignore the consumer, release all these side grades and unrelated tunings, and hope that something sticks...again.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I know it’s not an iem but I didn’t find discovery 3D on amp section.
This TRI amp TK-2 looks interesting


----------



## InvisibleInk

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but I didn’t find discovery 3D on amp section.
> This TRI amp TK-2 looks interesting



Who's offering this? Is it released yet?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

InvisibleInk said:


> Who's offering this? Is it released yet?


TRI audio is an high end KBear brand, you can find it on their Facebook page, will be released soon.


----------



## InvisibleInk (Sep 23, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> TRI audio is an high end KBear brand, you can find it on their Facebook page, will be released soon.


https://www.facebook.com/triofficial1/posts/384254833294558
https://www.facebook.com/triofficia...9iNJNGF2YsnwpYUVI61KBjDes&fref=nf&__tn__=kC-R


----------



## jsmiller58

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the successful companies build by improving off the weaknesses of their successes. They listen to the consumer, and tweak what could be improved and then release a better version of what was successful. Then you have BLON, who completely ignore the consumer, release all these side grades and unrelated tunings, and hope that something sticks...again.



“successful companies build by improving off the weaknesses of their successes.”

The most profound insight I have read in quite a while.  Thank you!


----------



## Barndoor

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but I didn’t find discovery 3D on amp section.
> This TRI amp TK-2 looks interesting


@WendyLi Are you able to provide some info on this?


----------



## Barndoor

Barndoor said:


> @WendyLi Are you able to provide some info on this?


Some specs on facebook:

The highest supported format: hard decode 384K 32bit/DSD256(Native)
Decoding: Dual 9038Q2M
Output amplification type: Class A and B (Class AB)
THD+N distortion degree: 0.005% (1K, dsd128)
Frequency response range: 10-40khz (<1db)
.Maximum output power: 1250mw (32Ω)
Support headset impedance: 8-600Ω
Jack support: 3.5mm Stereo/4.4mm balanced/2.5mm balanced
Battery life: about 9 hours (battery 5000mAh)
Charging interface: TYPE-C [supports QC3.0 or PD fast charging (can be used while charging)]
Decoding interface: TYPE-C (OTG cable is required to connect to the mobile phone)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

InvisibleInk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/triofficial1/posts/384254833294558
> https://www.facebook.com/triofficia...9iNJNGF2YsnwpYUVI61KBjDes&fref=nf&__tn__=kC-R


Cool. now HOW MUCH?!


----------



## Barndoor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Cool. now HOW MUCH?!


Looks similar to this, but nicer case
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001705529269.html


----------



## WendyLi

Barndoor said:


> @WendyLi Are you able to provide some info on this?


Will be released later. TK-2 will be shown at CanJam SoCal 2021, we will collect some reviews and comments before released.


----------



## WendyLi

Barndoor said:


> @WendyLi Are you able to provide some info on this?


Still wondering how to hold the lucky draw🥱


----------



## kin HGD

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but I didn’t find discovery 3D on amp section.
> This TRI amp TK-2 looks interesting


This is a glass cover, right? looks beautiful


----------



## sutosuto

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Cool. now HOW MUCH?!


Got from FB. Am interested too but will wait for review and/or impression first.


----------



## Asakurai

Barndoor said:


> Looks similar to this, but nicer case
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001705529269.html



Great DAC/AMP
TK2 is KAEI HP-100 with different tuning 😉 (and better case) 

Not for very sensitive IEMs but it can drive planar easily, it can drive my AKG K500 with very good dynamic


----------



## sutosuto

Asakurai said:


> TK2 is KAEI HP-100 with different tuning


What are the differences?

Thanks


----------



## F700

Asakurai said:


> Great DAC/AMP
> TK2 is KAEI HP-100 with different tuning 😉 (and better case)
> 
> Not for very sensitive IEMs but it can drive planar easily, it can drive my AKG K500 with very good dynamic


How does the tuning differ from the TK2 and the HP-100?


----------



## Q Mass

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but I didn’t find discovery 3D on amp section.
> This TRI amp TK-2 looks interesting


VERY nice styling on this device, well done TRI.
I don't need an amp personally,  but this might bode well for a future DAP from TRI?


----------



## Asakurai

F700 said:


> How does the tuning differ from the TK2 and the HP-100?





sutosuto said:


> What are the differences?
> 
> Thanks


TK2 is not released yet so we won't know anything

I just know KAEI offering, he offers 3 different tuning which is balanced (a bit warm, easy listening, good 3d imaging), cold tuning (uppermid boost, excellent for string instrument and thin female vocal, heavy vocal might lacking body depends on cans used), and last one warm tuning (good for vocal, especially heavy vocal such as Zhao Peng, Shirley Bassey, Adele etc) 

The only information I know, TK2 use different tuning than the one I can choose when i buy KAEI HP-100

Just wait till TRI announce it 

FYI, overall i choose KAEI HP-100 over Chord Mojo


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dunu Falcon Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-falcon-pro.25438/reviews#review-26867

Rank: A+

Nr 1 rock/metal recommendation, if you dont listen to those genres, then I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## Plancu (Sep 24, 2021)

hi @cappuchino

Could you please provide the link where you found the 6USD headphone amplifier ?
I'm referring to a post of yours made at the beginning of the year:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3683#post-16200579

Thank you in advance


----------



## Otto Motor

*Quick notes on the Moondrop KATO...still testing and comparing...*

Super coherent, everything well measured, absolutely superb overall presentation. Way more cohesive/homogeneous than the Starfield (=KXXS).

Not the punchiest bass but realistically dosed; so-called audiophiles will love it for being realistic. The boom-boom guys will not. Tighter low end than Starfield.

Mids finally not thin and neutral anymore. Body and temperature added to match the bass. Superb vocals presentation, absolutely natural. No shoutiness.

Treble: sweet with good extension.

Stage: deep, tall, I am not sure it is wider than average, but it is certainly not outright narrow.

In summary: biggest traits are the homogenous presentation and sugar mids, I much prefer the KATO over the ($800) Moondrop Illumination and ($700) Cayin Fantasy...which is subjective.

I used the KATO for several hours yesterday and did not want to take them out of my ears...which rarely happens. Good synergy with AudioQuest DragonFly Cobalt and Earstudio HUD100.

I think Moondrop have raised the bar in the <$200 segment.


----------



## Otto Motor

Tin Hifi Evo...ermm...great channel balance.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Otto Motor said:


> *Quick notes on the Moondrop KATO...still testing and comparing...*
> 
> Super coherent, everything well measured, absolutely superb overall presentation. Way more cohesive/homogeneous than the Starfield (=KXXS).
> 
> ...



Your impressions are music to my ears, brother. I eagerly await the delivery of my own set.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Sep 24, 2021)

A great way to start your day with some great tunes,
Upbeat melody 80's song for you guys,
enjoy, 🍺





Spoiler:  



*wink *wink bless your soul if you know this one iykwim


----------



## Ace Bee

So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...






SCC74 - 7N Single Crystal Copper 4 Core
SS48 - 4N Pure Silver (Sterling Silver) 8 Core 
CARBON4 - Single Crystal Copper Silver-Plated Graphene 4 Core
COPPERHEAD - Alloy Copper 4 Core
WHITECRANE - Silver-Plated Furukawa Copper 4 Core
COUPLET - Alloy Copper + Silver-Plated Furukawa Copper Hybrid 4 Core (Customised)

Except WHITECRANE, all the other names were given by me. XINHS was kind enough to laser-etch those names on the splitter.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ace Bee said:


> So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, he can laser-etch custom names for you???


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great, 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Ace Bee

RikudouGoku said:


> Wait, he can laser-etch custom names for you???


Apprently, he can, and did mine, free of cost. But then, I ordered a lot. It was a group buy, we ordered 15 cables.


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> Apprently, he can, and did mine, free of cost. But then, I ordered a lot. It was a group buy, we ordered 15 cables.


ah, I already spent $200+ on their cables,
maybe if they have something new I would love to have a custom laser etched,


----------



## Ace Bee

Strifeff7 said:


> ah, I already spent $200+ on their cables,
> maybe if they have something new I would love to have a custom laser etched,


My order alone isn't far behind you 😅 crossed $200 and then some.


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> My order alone isn't far behind you 😅 crossed $200 and then some.


Yeah,
at first i thought, wow, they are so cheap,
I could save so much money,

then... a couple months later...
after a buying spree,
what have I done...


----------



## H T T (Sep 24, 2021)

Otto Motor said:


> *Quick notes on the Moondrop KATO...still testing and comparing...*
> 
> Super coherent, everything well measured, absolutely superb overall presentation. Way more cohesive/homogeneous than the Starfield (=KXXS).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the impressions. What genres/songs are you listening to with the Kato? Do you have experience with the 2021 Hana or FD3? If so, please post comparisons. Thanks


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Dunu Falcon Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-falcon-pro.25438/reviews#review-26867
> 
> Rank: A+
> 
> Nr 1 rock/metal recommendation, if you dont listen to those genres, then I wouldnt recommend it.


Smoothed over treble on a Dunu?! you don't say?! LOL


----------



## jant71 (Sep 24, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Smoothed over treble on a Dunu?! you don't say?! LOL


HEY! Who you talkin' about shouted the Titan V1. 

Though I guess after that one it has been mostly smooth and polite treble from them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Sep 24, 2021)

jant71 said:


> HEY! Who you talkin' about shouted the Titan V1.
> 
> Though I guess after that one it has been mostly smooth and polite treble from them.


Indeed. They used to have airy and forward treble on their IEM's, going way back to their DN1000 and then after the Titan, it was smooth and polite from there on out.

If the EST112 had just a bit more extension and air, to allow for more detail and transparency, it would be my #1 IEM easily. EASILY. It's still top 4, but it would be nice to be #1 for the price.


----------



## antdroid

LZ A4 Pro Measurements: http://iems.audiodiscourse.com/?share=Antdroid_Target,LZ_A4_Pro_Blk_Blk

Too many combos to show here, so its easier to play with the tool.


----------



## Atek2019

antdroid said:


> LZ A4 Pro Measurements: http://iems.audiodiscourse.com/?share=Antdroid_Target,LZ_A4_Pro_Blk_Blk
> 
> Too many combos to show here, so its easier to play with the tool.


the graph is similiar to the blon03


----------



## Strifeff7

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> if the EST112 had just a bit more extension and air, to allow for more detail and transparency, it would be my #1 IEM easily. EASILY. It's still top 4, but it would be nice to be #1 for the price.


Tansio Mirai LAND, 👍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Strifeff7 said:


> Tansio Mirai LAND, 👍


AceBee also recommended the LAND. If I sell the EST112, i'll probably pick this one up?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Smabat Proto coming


----------



## morndewey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> AceBee also recommended the LAND. If I sell the EST112, i'll probably pick this one up?


Land is a sweet piece but treble will impress as aggressive to some


----------



## Dsnuts

New thinksound OV21 full sized cans in the house.  Woody timbre. Excellent dynamics, clean, rich, punchy full bass, very musical yet accurate  sound signature. Its been a while since I got my Amiron Homes last year that a can has taken over my earphone time. These things are extremely well made and sounds superb. This is a preproduction unit and I do believe these will be making some waves here on headfi. 

Headphone fans. Keep a watch out for these things.


----------



## chickenmoon (Sep 25, 2021)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Smabat Proto coming



Digging the Proto with the Be drivers ATM.  Haven't touched the fiber and LCP ones yet.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Ace Bee said:


> So...I splurged on cables! From XINHS, presenting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too have a the same carbon(graphene?) cable  
Very very very bright sound with it. Super mids and highs, super soundstage but sound become a bright with, for example, Shozy Black Hole Mini


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> AceBee also recommended the LAND. If I sell the EST112, i'll probably pick this one up?


Do it. It's amazing...but needs at least 160 hours of burn in and a better SPC cable to sound best


----------



## unifutomaki

Though I’ve been completely spoiled by the convenience, usability, ergonomics and active noise cancelling functionality of my TWS earphones for personal audio while commuting and at work, I still very much enjoy my Arias at home when I don’t have to deal with earhooks in addition to face mask ear loops and glasses. For wired listening, It’s hard to justify moving beyond these plus a decent cable and the Apple dongle for me, unless it’s to satiate curiosity. While they aren’t the last word in soundstage and detail retrieval, they don’t really do anything wrong tonally, providing a warm and rich sound that I really like while allowing vocals to shine.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 26, 2021)

Saturday reader about the LZ A2pros

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a2pro.25454/
These are ok at the price range but have a strange tuning. Uneven mids and uneven treble with a big bass end and you got a strange sparkly aspects of treble with a sharper aspects for upper mids and then a warm low end that casts a shadow. It is most definitely the most colored LZ earphone I have ever heard. It is not all bad the bass has some authority as it should for having roughly 12dbs of bass but at the same time all that coloration limits any real technical standouts on the tuning. These were made for the younger set that loves them some bass is the way I look at it. No way these were made for serious sound folks.


----------



## CactusPete23

I know that these are not IEMs, but they were a discovery for me.  Some pictures of the new "Edifier NeoBuds Pro" earbuds.  

Got these via Indiegogo for about $80.  Main reason I bough them is because 1) They have LDAC codec. 2) They are DD hybrid with one knowles BA. 3) They have noise cancelation of some sort, and 4) They are were a lot less expensive that the Sony and other earbuds with LDAC.  Current price is $130.

Initial impressions:  
- Out of the box they sounded clean and clear and Was able to maintain bluetooth connection (LDAC) for 25 to 35 feet, indoors, including some walls and floors. Background is nice and "black"(no hiss/noise) using LDAC from my old LG G6.    But the sound was really bass heavy.    Though the mids and treble were clean and clear, they were recessed. Looked at the tips provided. and they had much narrower core in the tips than the nozzles.
- So tried some KZ Star tips on them.  Immediately the sound was much more balanced.  These earbuds really sounded better with bigger bore tips.  But there is a problem in that those tips stick out further than the stock tips; Because of that, the charging case will not fully close.   The sound was so good, especially with "high noise cancelation" and LDAC being used, that I'd still keep them; Even if it meant having to put the tips on and off after each use.
- Lucking I found some slightly wider bore, double flange tips, that fully balanced the sound, and would fit in the case, allowing it to close properly.

For some reason, the "High Noise cancelation" setting sounds much better than the "Low Noise Cancelation"; or the Setting No Noise Cancelation.  It's like with High Noise Cancelation, you get a different overall equalization setting; and it sounds great!   I was indoors and did not hear any increased noise with the other settings, so that was not the cause for the sound improvement of the High Noise Cancelation Setting..  If I planned to use them,  I'd probably set up a custom equalization curve to improve those other two settings.
- A fourth setting called "Ambient" added a hiss that was not there in other settings.  Guess that is from the microphones.  I did not test out using the microphones for making phone calls.  Got these primarily for music listening.

Also, the Volume was a bit low.. So I added back 9db of Gain to make up for the volume lost by using REPLAYGAIN on my tracks.   That gave the ability to play at good volumes at about 80% setting in USB Audio Player Pro.  

I've not heard a lot of earbuds, but with the right tips, these really do sound great.  In a blind test, pretty sure that I would have assumed they were wired.


----------



## F700 (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't know if it's a "discovery", I am pretty certain that hardcore diggers around here already are aware about this "Syrnarn" brand on AE, but I just ordered a pretty looking goldish cable for my Oriveti IEMs. I like the color and I have been relatively pleased with affordable audio accessories recently, so why not going on?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912125025?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.402d3d885C0uuN


----------



## RikudouGoku

F700 said:


> I don't know if it's a "discovery", I am pretty certain that hardcore diggers around here already are aware about this "Syrnarn" brand on AE, but I just ordered a pretty looking goldish cable for my Oriveti IEMs. I like the color and I have been relatively pleased with affordable audio accessories recently, so why not going on?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912125025?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.402d3d885C0uuN


Looks similar to the XINHS cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747365958.html


----------



## F700

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks similar to the XINHS cable.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747365958.html


In the same price range anyway. There are many cables looking similar as those also. Saturday's night shopping session on AE was fun.


----------



## RikudouGoku

F700 said:


> In the same price range anyway. There are many cables looking similar as those also. Saturday's night shopping session on AE was fun.


XINHS is the OEM for them.


----------



## F700 (Sep 25, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> XINHS is the OEM for them


Ok, thanks for the info. And what can one expect regarding built quality and comfort from XINHS as a manufacturer? Do they have a good reputation in this price range?


----------



## RikudouGoku

F700 said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. And what can one expect regarding built quality and comfort from XINHS as a manufacturer? Do they have a good reputation in this price range?


A lot of people love them lol. They got a lot of different cables, so comfort will be different of course. But at least the quality all seem very consistent, even on their 10 usd cables.


----------



## F700

RikudouGoku said:


> A lot of people love them lol. They got a lot of different cables, so comfort will be different of course. But at least the quality all seem very consistent, even on their 10 usd cables.


Good blind cheap purchase it seems then  Thanks buddy


----------



## jmwant

Topping released a successor to the PA3 with balanced output.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/toppi...-power-amplifier-for-your-hifi-speaker-system


----------



## KarmaPhala (Sep 26, 2021)

F700 said:


> I don't know if it's a "discovery", I am pretty certain that hardcore diggers around here already are aware about this "Syrnarn" brand on AE, but I just ordered a pretty looking goldish cable for my Oriveti IEMs. I like the color and I have been relatively pleased with affordable audio accessories recently, so why not going on?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/912125025?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.402d3d885C0uuN


I think this syrnarn store is affiliated with xiaofan store, the plug is kinda the same


----------



## NewEve

Review of the 7Hz Timeless from a reviewer a like a great deal…


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 26, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-topguy.25456/

I recently got the Fiio FD7 and those made me realize one aspect about NiceHCKs Lofty earphones. I am fairly certain those are Beryllium coated dynamics and not using a pure Beryllium. There is a clear difference in the resolving ability of something like the FD7 vs the Lofty.  Lofty was their fun warm bassy tuning. The Topguy is much better balanced and NiceHCKs best sounding earphones I have heard from the group all year. These do have NiceHCKs house tuning where the mids take more of the center stage and the bass and treble ends play more of the supporting roles.

The tuning reminds me a lot of the recent NF audio NA2+. Identical balancing and ability but NA2+ cost a lot less. Some negatives include the same larger mid and upper treble dips as their Lofty tuning. But treble in general is much more present this time due to less upper mids and bass from their Lofty tuning. These are good but value is a bit questionable on this one.

The cables are a nice higher end 6N OCC copper cables but comes in 4.4mm only then they threw in extenders for the cables to use for single ended 3.5mm or 2.5mm balanced and this is how it looks on a player that does not have a 4.4mm out.


----------



## jmwant

A windows dap, with nice power output!
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/yinlvmei-w1s-upgraded-optimized-windows-music-player-system


----------



## mndless

jmwant said:


> A windows dap, with nice power output!
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/yinlvmei-w1s-upgraded-optimized-windows-music-player-system


Definitely quite an interesting bit of kit for the audiophile on the go, but it is rather expensive. I can imagine it being popular with big name reviewers who want a powerful source that can handle pushing pretty much any IEM while also recording the FR graph on the same device. Sounds useful for when your attending conventions, as long as the battery life can survive the average day at a convention.


----------



## ehjie

Stax Spirit S3 by Edifier



(ctto Sina Zhongce)


----------



## Themilkman46290

Just got my reecho SG-03, thanks guys for recommending them, they are exactly what I was hoping for, detailed with clean bass and boosted sub bass. These iems sound really good, definitely worth there money, thanks guys


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review of Panther Audio's D2X, their $255 1DD+1BA hybrid IEM. It has impressive build quality, design, packaging and accessories for its asking price, extremely snug fitting semi-custom contoured universal shells and a warm and musical signature that will interest people that like a bass boosted and fuller bodied presentation. Have a read if you want to know more about it and how it performs in detail!

Panther Audio D2X




​


----------



## Ap616

Themilkman46290 said:


> Just got my reecho SG-03, thanks guys for recommending them, they are exactly what I was hoping for, detailed with clean bass and boosted sub bass. These iems sound really good, definitely worth there money, thanks guys


----------



## HealPerson

Vladimir 198 said:


> I hope you will not forget to share your impressions, whatever they may be.


Just couple words cause of language wall.
Like NX7 MK3 alot. Bass is the fastest i ever heard, pretty much detailed, not the deepest though. Oh10 much deepeer and punch is heavier, but slower. Mids are recessed. Can't tell I'm missing them, but it's a bit upset and you can feel it easily by comparing. Highs. They are just WOW, pearl of these iems. Crystal, lengthy. Acoustic/electro guitars, plates, piaono are fantastic! Soundstage stage is pretty ok for me, i was afraid it could be worse cause i was reeding here. Fitting is very good, they are very light.
Can't tell they are everyday iems, I'm getting tired of that agressive sound. But they are wonderful for fast and hard tracks.


----------



## unifutomaki

Been giving a ton of ear time to the Sony WF-1000XM4s these past few days and I’m more or less convinced that I won’t have to buy anything else for a while. 

Sony’s claim that these IEMs will last for 8 hours of battery life on a charge with ANC on is legit. Connection stability has been rock solid with zero disconnects or dropouts. The buds themselves feel well made. and are light and small enough that having them in my ear doesn’t feel any different from having a bog standard IEM in my ear, except sans cables. 

Now, as for my sound impressions. I’ll be upfront and tell you that these aren’t really going to satisfy you if you’re looking for treble energy. That means cymbals are just kind of “there”. They sound fairly closed in and don’t really give much in the way of air or perceived soundstage. Yes, you can use the EQ, but then you just made the XM4s sound a tad more shrill than they did before, so if that’s a dealbreaker then that’s a dealbreaker. 

The XM4s weren’t made to do brilliance and splash. They were made to provide what is, to my ears, an amazing bass response and warm, engaging, mids, with the highs as more complementary and “in the background” rather than a point of focus. The degree of bass energy and visceral, thumping sensation that the XM4s provide surpasses anything I’ve heard before (even the Arias), be it wired or wireless. Despite this, the XM4s somehow avoid sounding bloated or muddy; in fact, they are resolving enough that you can tell when you’re listening to a lossless Red Book file versus a YouTube rip. Neither male nor female vocals suffer from recession; instead, they are very much front-and-center and details like the vocalist taking a breath are actually audible. 

Of course, the elephant in the room, assuming you haven’t been turned off by the treble, and aren’t just completely closed to the idea of Bluetooth audio, is the price. These aren’t cheap, but you’d never know it by the slightly flimsy charging case lid and the barebones, recycled-paper package that you get that is comparable to KZ’s bargain basement offerings. I wouldn’t call these a value for money purchase, but as someone who enjoys the Sony house sound, needs a solution for commuting and work that has ANC and is as unobtrusive as possible, and wants it to just work (tm), I have few regrets.


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> Been giving a ton of ear time to the Sony WF-1000XM4s these past few days and I’m more or less convinced that I won’t have to buy anything else for a while.
> 
> Sony’s claim that these IEMs will last for 8 hours of battery life on a charge with ANC on is legit. Connection stability has been rock solid with zero disconnects or dropouts. The buds themselves feel well made. and are light and small enough that having them in my ear doesn’t feel any different from having a bog standard IEM in my ear, except sans cables.
> 
> ...


Would wearing earmuffs on top of these be considered overkill?


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Would wearing earmuffs on top of these be considered overkill?


Well, you probably could if you wanted to, since they don’t stick out very much at all


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> Well, you probably could if you wanted to, since they don’t stick out very much at all


I can only imagine how... Weirdly quiet would a bus ride with the earmuff's noise isolation, the iem's own noise isolation and ANC be.

And yes it may be worth mentioning the XM4s is almost TWICE as expensive as my cellphone... A 2019 Y9 Prime.


----------



## Plancu

mndless said:


> Definitely quite an interesting bit of kit for the audiophile on the go, but it is rather expensive. I can imagine it being popular with big name reviewers who want a powerful source that can handle pushing pretty much any IEM while also recording the FR graph on the same device. Sounds useful for when your attending conventions, as long as the battery life can survive the average day at a convention.



It could be something I've been dreaming for a loooong time: ability to use foobar ( + all its plugins; parametic eq,  normalizer,  obscure file formats... )on the go


----------



## Plancu

something different from this thread's day-to-day but still a good discovery:


----------



## Plancu

Sorry for the post above. Wrong paste. Can't find the delete button. Please ignore


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Sep 27, 2021)

I have never been able to hear the difference with different cables. Perhaps this is because the tested cables had too few differences in price and quality. Who understands, please tell me. If I replace such a stock cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMg7Nzo
on this
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mObPRYm
Will I have a chance to make a difference, or is the chance small? I still doubt the need for such a purchase. The fact is that sometimes it is not the quality that annoys me too much (the quality is not bad), but the pink tint of the color of the existing cable. But changing only because of the color, for me it is too reckless. But if you also get an increase in quality, albeit a small one, it would not be a bad excuse to waste money. And at the same time change the color.
the question is cleared, the parcel will arrive - I will share my impressions.


----------



## RikudouGoku

7Hz Timeless: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/reviews#review-26893

Rank: B


Probably the first planar iem with good tonality, but oh boy is it butchered by the almost zero depth stage and a result, horrible imaging.

Skip it unless you are rich (although you would have better options to get in that case) or if you really want a planar iem without using EQ (if you can use EQ, the Tin P1 is better, or if you are ok with just it having a planar, the tribrid Tri I3 Pro will be leagues better).


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Probably the first planar iem with good tonality, but oh boy is it butchered by the almost zero depth stage and a result, horrible imaging.
> 
> Skip it unless you are rich (although you would have better options to get in that case) or if you really want a planar iem without using EQ (if you can use EQ, the Tin P1 is better, or if you are ok with just it having a planar, the tribrid Tri I3 Pro will be leagues better).



I am not rich atm but I plan to be. When I am I will buy them all and the ones I don't like I will smash with a hammer for the fun of it!



Okay, maybe I'll just give them away.


----------



## jsmiller58

jant71 said:


> I am not rich atm but I plan to be. When I am I will buy them all and the ones I don't like I will smash with a hammer for the fun of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll just give them away.


Sounds like a great YouTube channel… Give away IEMs, and smash those that it would be cruel to burden others with them…


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> 7Hz Timeless: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/reviews#review-26893
> 
> Rank: B
> 
> ...



Too late, I paid for it already (quite a while back, it sure is taking its time to get shipped).  I could still cancel but I wanna try it out anyway.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> Too late, I paid for it already (quite a while back, it sure is taking its time to get shipped).  I could still cancel but I wanna try it out anyway.


I would cancel, I wouldnt pay for it myself....


----------



## chickenmoon (Sep 27, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I would cancel, I wouldnt pay for it myself....



This bad despite the decent tonality? Maybe you just didn't burn them in long enough...


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> This bad despite the decent tonality? Maybe you didn't burn them in long enough...


The tech (soundstage dept/imaging) is unsalvageable. Everything except electronic music in my library just didnt sound good. 

I dont have high requirements for imaging (and soundstage depth), but when it is being beaten badly by the blon 03 (mesh mod) that is literally 10x cheaper....yeah I cant rec it. 

Regular soundstage:







Timeless soundstage:


----------



## jsmiller58

RikudouGoku said:


> The tech (soundstage dept/imaging) is unsalvageable. Everything except electronic music in my library just didnt sound good.
> 
> I dont have high requirements for imaging (and soundstage depth), but when it is being beaten badly by the blon 03 (mesh mod) that is literally 10x cheaper....yeah I cant rec it.
> 
> ...


Ouch… I had high hopes for this one… I guess this is not the planar we are looking for… move along…


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> The tech (soundstage dept/imaging) is unsalvageable. Everything except electronic music in my library just didnt sound good.
> 
> I dont have high requirements for imaging (and soundstage depth), but when it is being beaten badly by the blon 03 (mesh mod) that is literally 10x cheaper....yeah I cant rec it.
> 
> ...


Oh! I know the issue. You didn't wear the 3D glasses....


----------



## RikudouGoku

jsmiller58 said:


> Ouch… I had high hopes for this one… I guess this is not the planar we are looking for… move along…



Maybe in another 2 years, we will get something good?

This just feels like they took 1 step forward and 1 step back from the P1 (trading tech for tonality, although I guess you can say they went more backwards since you can fix tonality with EQ but not the tech)......


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> The tech (soundstage dept/imaging) is unsalvageable. Everything except electronic music in my library just didnt sound good.
> 
> I dont have high requirements for imaging (and soundstage depth), but when it is being beaten badly by the blon 03 (mesh mod) that is literally 10x cheaper....yeah I cant rec it.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll see for myself when it arrives. I don't care too much for the "stage" aspect of sound as most of what I listen to is rather dense and busy. I just hope it'll be a step up over the P1 and BL-1, none of which I like, so I've got at least a semi-decent planar with no peak fest and enough bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> I just hope it'll be a step up over the P1


In tonality and timbre, yes. Hell no in tech.

(with EQ on the P1, it murders the Timeless in all aspects though...)


----------



## darkgod5

RikudouGoku said:


> 7Hz Timeless: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/reviews#review-26893
> 
> Rank: B
> 
> ...


Apparently the dynamics are downright bad too. I shudder to think of listening to a planar IEM with bad dynamics...


----------



## HealPerson

Oh well... Couldn't w8 anymore. Still not 85 bucks though)


----------



## Drago20Love

chickenmoon said:


> Too late, I paid for it already (quite a while back, it sure is taking its time to get shipped).  I could still cancel but I wanna try it out anyway.


Same, they are taking forever to get shipped and with all the good and bad things that are being said of the timeless I just can't wait to try them myself lol


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Well my see audio bravery review is up https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/reviews
Highly recommended if you like musicality over everything else but if get it only if you get a good deal on it, for 279$ it seems abit too much.
Now for the cable wew its really good and surprisingly wonderful pairing with some other iems i have like Penon FAN , shozy pola, kanas pro, Earsonics grace etc and it feels really nicely made too (PS- its not great as the stock cable of pola or Grace but better than the grace stock cable in terms of build quality)

BGVP DN3 also review is up, liked it for the price but felt little sibliant in vocals and hence coudl not use it for more than 3-4 songs, otherwise if they can refine this tuning, its gonna be great
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dn3.25350/reviews#review-26863

AKOUSTIYX iems are up next and tbh they do what they are advertised to so I cant decide on a score haha !!!!


----------



## ExTubeGamer

darkgod5 said:


> Apparently the dynamics are downright bad too. I shudder to think of listening to a planar IEM with bad dynamics...


Not sure if I should still wait for my order. I'm still curious how a planar is gonna sound like.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ExTubeGamer said:


> Not sure if I should still wait for my order. I'm still curious how a planar is gonna sound like.


Get the Hifiman Sundara then.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the Hifiman Sundara then.


Good choice but im looking for a planar. Soundstage and imaging are not a priority for me so I think the timeless is gonna be my endgame for some time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ExTubeGamer said:


> Good choice but im looking for a planar


It is a planar.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

RikudouGoku said:


> It is a planar.


I was about to type a planar IEM.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 27, 2021)

Should I guess planar and closed back don't mix?

Edit: does an airtight open back headphone sound like a bad idea?


----------



## kmmbd

ExTubeGamer said:


> I was about to type a planar IEM.


The best "budget" planar even now: second hand Audeze iSine 10 (or if you can find a B-stock one) with the Cipher cable (which makes it iOS only). The Cipher V1 cable (much rarer) has excellent tonal balance and the Cipher V2 is more V-shaped but still technically great. Both have the best staging/imaging under $1000 (along with the iSine 20) and the bass is pretty good. Issue is: these are open-back for the most part and has zero isolation. Also they are very uncomfortable. I bought two of them and sold both so yeah despite having some good stuff I don't find any use for them. However, if you can deal with the fit - they are as good a planar IEM as any (with the Cipher cable, stock tuning is awful).








JEHL said:


> Should I guess planar and closed back don't mix?


Not necessarily, since Audeze has a closed back iSine and those sound decent (though very expensive). But making closed-back headphones in general is more challenging than open-backs and in case of IEMs the enclosure is very small so not much room to _diffuse _the resonances etc. Also, small planar diaphragms in general don't sound any better than a competent dynamic driver or BA driver array. They are more novel than really good at anything in the sound department.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Thanks for the info. I was curious how planar sounds like so I decided to order the 7hz timeless. If the QC is good it will be fine for my needs.


----------



## JEHL

kmmbd said:


> The best "budget" planar even now: second hand Audeze iSine 10 (or if you can find a B-stock one) with the Cipher cable (which makes it iOS only). The Cipher V1 cable (much rarer) has excellent tonal balance and the Cipher V2 is more V-shaped but still technically great. Both have the best staging/imaging under $1000 (along with the iSine 20) and the bass is pretty good. Issue is: these are open-back for the most part and has zero isolation. Also they are very uncomfortable. I bought two of them and sold both so yeah despite having some good stuff I don't find any use for them. However, if you can deal with the fit - they are as good a planar IEM as any (with the Cipher cable, stock tuning is awful).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my understanding of loudspeakers can somehow translate into a headphone. I like to think that the closed back is the acoustic suspension of headphones, or a bass reflex if the closed back has a vent, like my BLON BL-03 and most DD iems for example (hopefully IEMs are more similar than different in this regard). While the open back is either an open baffle if coupling is not airtight while it's an infinite baffle if it is. And to my understanding open/infinite baffle offers THE tightest sound of any type of speaker driver mounting. 

I also wonder why open back IEM is such an alien concept. It's not like I ALWAYS need noise isolation.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

JEHL said:


> If my understanding of loudspeakers can somehow translate into a headphone. I like to think that the closed back is the acoustic suspension of headphones, or a bass reflex if the closed back has a vent, like my BLON BL-03 and most DD iems for example (hopefully IEMs are more similar than different in this regard). While the open back is either an open baffle if coupling is not airtight while it's an infinite baffle if it is. And to my understanding open/infinite baffle offers THE tightest sound of any type of speaker driver mounting.
> 
> I also wonder why open back IEM is such an alien concept. It's not like I ALWAYS need noise isolation.


I wish for open-back IEMs as an innovation. The last days I tested out an open-back earbud which sounded very good.


----------



## H T T

ExTubeGamer said:


> I wish for open-back IEMs as an innovation. The last days I tested out an open-back earbud which sounded very good.


There are a number of “open” IEMs. The FiiO FD5 is pretty much open-backed, being the first one that came to mind.


----------



## Jmop

The in-ear XMR4s measure real nice.


----------



## JEHL

H T T said:


> There are a number of “open” IEMs. The FiiO FD5 is pretty much open-backed, being the first one that came to mind.


Although the degree of openess seems kinda underwhelming compared to the Goldplanar GL20 or the Audeze iSine series. More like a vented design rather than open. But I'd love to audition the FD5 if I could. 

That being said I've heard the GL20 in particular offers unmatched technical performance at its price bracket at the expense of EQ being a MUST. I'd like to think that this is mostly due to how open it is. But what do you all think. Do you think being 28mm planar driver played a bigger role, or the open back design of the housing?


----------



## kmmbd

ExTubeGamer said:


> I wish for open-back IEMs as an innovation. The last days I tested out an open-back earbud which sounded very good.


Open-back isn't really feasible for many IEMs as it doesn't really help with diaphragm back-pressure for dynamic drivers (and in BA drivers I don't think it's a feasible concept unless you're talking vented BA, even which mostly needs a small vent). The issue with earbuds is that most of them have poor bass response and the ones with good bass are still a far cry from the bass you get in IEMs (the ones with good bass, that is). Most of the bass reflex chambers in IEMs (or similar concepts) are of closed back variety (e.g. Sony IER-Z1R), though not all of them (e.g. Dunu's ACIS). In the end, there is also the part about market demand. People use IEMs to isolate themselves from the surrounding for the most part, very few would use IEMs that has zero isolation while commuting, for example. Demand dictates production.


JEHL said:


> Although the degree of openess seems kinda underwhelming compared to the Goldplanar GL20 or the Audeze iSine series. More like a vented design rather than open. But I'd love to audition the FD5 if I could.


FD5 doesn't really sound _open _to me. The Dunu Falcon Pro, for example, has a much more open signature due to more elaborate front-venting (and worse isolation, as a result). 





Speaking of Dunu, the OG Titan 1 is still one of the most open-sounding IEMs out there.





Another IEM that was open-back before being open-back was cool: JVC FX700 (Woodie).





So yes, open-back IEMs are still in the _proof-of-concept _phase I think, and it will be a while (if ever) we see them being mainstream.


----------



## r31ya

I think tfz tequila is loved for its semi open back design

Kz zs7 also have semi open back that gave it some air in its sound


----------



## kin HGD

jant71 said:


> Oh! I know the issue. You didn't wear the 3D glasses....


3D glasses, nice joke. 🤣


----------



## FlacFan

Philips Fidelio S2 - truly open back IEM. Got mine seven or eight years ago...time to get them out again and see how I hear them today. 

Cheers


----------



## HealPerson

Just got shipped BGVP DH5 today and very confuced now cause of this impression:


----------



## Libertad (Sep 28, 2021)

Shozy's blackhole is about as open back as an iem can get and so is the blackhole mini




Not my image just one of the ol Google machine image search


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HealPerson said:


> Just couple words cause of language wall.
> Like NX7 MK3 alot. Bass is the fastest i ever heard, pretty much detailed, not the deepest though. Oh10 much deepeer and punch is heavier, but slower. Mids are recessed. Can't tell I'm missing them, but it's a bit upset and you can feel it easily by comparing. Highs. They are just WOW, pearl of these iems. Crystal, lengthy. Acoustic/electro guitars, plates, piaono are fantastic! Soundstage stage is pretty ok for me, i was afraid it could be worse cause i was reeding here. Fitting is very good, they are very light.
> Can't tell they are everyday iems, I'm getting tired of that agressive sound. But they are wonderful for fast and hard tracks.


YAY! Someone else who took the time to buy the NX7 mk III and not listen to the armchair audioholics. They are amazing for the price, are extremely technical, and yes, that dual CNT bass is just fast as lightning. Great for metal and hard rock.


----------



## ZAXon 7 (Sep 28, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> YAY! Someone else who took the time to buy the NX7 mk III and not listen to the armchair audioholics. They are amazing for the price, are extremely technical, and yes, that dual CNT bass is just fast as lightning. Great for metal and hard rock.


how do NX7 MK3 compare to GK10?

edit. find your comparison in older posts, thanks!!!


----------



## mndless

HealPerson said:


> Just got shipped BGVP DH5 today and very confuced now cause of this impression:



Yay! Another person who watches Akros's videos!

The graph That BGVP posted in their listings for the DH5 scared me off. Way too much ripple in the upper mids and treble for me to want to sink the money into them. A real shame, since their build quality does look excellent and the price isn't outrageous for a 1+4. Given that he's usually pretty generous with his assessment of IEMs, for him to straight-out say that he doesn't like one, it must have really been a poor performer. I'm hoping they'll try again in that price range with a different selection of BA drivers, since their build quality does seem to be the real deal.


----------



## MiMiranda (Sep 30, 2021)

Libertad said:


> Shozy's blackhole is about as open back as an iem can get and so is the blackhole mini
> 
> Not my image just one of the ol Google machine image search


yes, I love my Black Hole Mini in this aspect


----------



## weexisttocease

MiMiranda said:


> yes, I love my Black Kole Mini in this aspect


Do you have the metal or wood version?


----------



## MiMiranda

weexisttocease said:


> Do you have the metal or wood version?


the metal one, good them at a good price


----------



## jmwant

"powerful >1.8T magnetic flux. This is by far the most powerful magnetic flux in any earphone in the market."
How does it translate to in real world performance? Transient response?
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/dunu-zen-pro-redesigned-single-dynamic-driver-iems


----------



## unifutomaki

Very interesting 🤔🤔 yes, this is the sound I like…


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Otto Motor said:


> *Quick notes on the Moondrop KATO...still testing and comparing...*
> 
> Super coherent, everything well measured, absolutely superb overall presentation. Way more cohesive/homogeneous than the Starfield (=KXXS).
> 
> ...


Im curious do you have the hana 2021 or the oxygen to compare?


----------



## Otto Motor

Lamim Rashid said:


> Im curious do you have the hana 2021 or the oxygen to compare?


Sorry, no!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ZAXon 7 said:


> how do NX7 MK3 compare to GK10?
> 
> edit. find your comparison in older posts, thanks!!!


Though they are similar in details, the MK 3 has clearer mids, while the bass is faster and more resolving. Mid bass bloat is non existent with mk III, while GK10 has a bit of bloat on some DAPS, and with certain units. Treble extension just a tad more on mk III, but they are quite competitive when running GK10 balanced.


----------



## ZAXon 7

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Though they are similar in details, the MK 3 has clearer mids, while the bass is faster and more resolving. Mid bass bloat is non existent with mk III, while GK10 has a bit of bloat on some DAPS, and with certain units. Treble extension just a tad more on mk III, but they are quite competitive when running GK10 balanced.


thanks again, that's pretty much as expected given the price difference and the fact that mk3 is the third iteration of nx7.
let's see what geek wold will do with gk100...


----------



## dw1narso

ehjie said:


> Stax Spirit S3 by Edifier
> 
> (ctto Sina Zhongce)


 898Yuan = US$139 pricelist!, wireless (aptX-HD) and wired planar


----------



## ehjie

dw1narso said:


> 898Yuan = US$139 pricelist!, wireless (aptX-HD) and wired planar


some impressions
"So, in the end, I used this wireless headset as a wired headset. The sound sources were AK KANN CUBE and THX Onyx tail. Both musics have relatively good thrust performance, especially the latter (after all, the price of the two is equivalent), after connecting to STAX SPIRIT S3, it shows an effect that exceeds my expectations:
The dynamic performance of the earphones has taken a step overall, with high-frequency transparency and fineness (although somewhat tough), and mid-range frequencies have become more prominent to enhance the human voice. The most important thing is that the low frequency not only maintains good elasticity, but also significantly improves the depth and sense of volume! I even feel that this low-frequency performance is completely different from the "flat diaphragm" in my impression, and even has the charm of a high-end dynamic coil. At the same time, the slightly fine sound field of STAX SPIRIT S3 in the wireless state is also opened. Although the overall sound field is still not very open, the three-dimensional sense and front and rear levels of the sound field are quite complete."
-Sina Zhongce


----------



## dw1narso

and this one...






'antibiotic' ear tips ... another 'oppoty' trend...


----------



## ehjie

dw1narso said:


> and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 'antibiotic' ear tips ... another 'oppoty' trend...


LOL


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

dw1narso said:


> 'antibiotic' ear tips ... another 'oppoty' trend...


what is going on now LOLZ


----------



## jsmiller58

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> what is going on now LOLZ


My guess is that is a poor translation of “anti-microbial”.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

jsmiller58 said:


> My guess is that is a poor translation of “anti-microbial”.


Yup pretty sure of it haha !!!


----------



## cqtek

Hello everybody.

Here is my humble opinion on the NiceHCK Topguy. I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-topguy.25456/reviews#review-26913


----------



## JEHL

Libertad said:


> Shozy's blackhole is about as open back as an iem can get and so is the blackhole mini
> 
> Not my image just one of the ol Google machine image search


Did I make a mistake by assuming this is far more known than the GL20?


----------



## holsen

ExTubeGamer said:


> Good choice but im looking for a planar. Soundstage and imaging are not a priority for me so I think the timeless is gonna be my endgame for some time.


Mine showed up Monday.  I've got about 20 hours on them and LOVE them.  I spent approx $3K in the last 24 months chasing planar IEMs in pretty much every price bracket.  To me the 7Hz Timeless is winner.  Every planar I've had has improved through 150 hours of use (dare I say burn-in?).   I swapped out the stock silicone tips which actually aren't bad and tried Azla Sednas and Tennmak Whirlwinds.   Have settled on Tennmak Strong Foams.  Isolation is great, theey are supremely comfortable, bass reaches a little lower without the typical foam muddiness and the highs are nice clean.   Mids are full and a touch forward.   I may be the dissenting voice in this thread but these 7Hz Timeless are deal of the decade as far as I'm concerned.  But hey, we all have our preference and opinion.   I'm happy, very happy with them.


----------



## weexisttocease

holsen said:


> Mine showed up Monday.  I've got about 20 hours on them and LOVE them.  I spent approx $3K in the last 24 months chasing planar IEMs in pretty much every price bracket.  To me the 7Hz Timeless is winner.  Every planar I've had has improved through 150 hours of use (dare I say burn-in?).   I swapped out the stock silicone tips which actually aren't bad and tried Azla Sednas and Tennmak Whirlwinds.   Have settled on Tennmak Strong Foams.  Isolation is great, theey are supremely comfortable, bass reaches a little lower without the typical foam muddiness and the highs are nice clean.   Mids are full and a touch forward.   I may be the dissenting voice in this thread but these 7Hz Timeless are deal of the decade as far as I'm concerned.  But hey, we all have our preference and opinion.   I'm happy, very happy with them.


I know you don't have them now but from memory how do you compare the Timeless with the EDP?


----------



## holsen

weexisttocease said:


> I know you don't have them now but from memory how do you compare the Timeless with the EDP?


Just posted over on the 7Hz Thread ....
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/7hz-impressions-discussion.932274/post-16588659

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/7hz-impressions-discussion.932274/post-16586470


----------



## Musicoflife

Now here's a well written review! 

Caution: reading it may produce a hardon for Wendy James and Timeless! 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225
Scroll down to the post by Felix Wang posted 17 hrs ago


----------



## Dsnuts

NEW SHOZY. 
*Shozy Ceres 1BA +1 Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMs

Note: Pls burn-in 100hrs.

Description

Small and light, but strength should not be underestimated

The ergonomic male model shape design is suitable for most people's ear canals, bringing almost no sense of comfort to wear.

Ten years of technology precipitation, classic tuning

Shozy engineers carefully adjusted it to achieve a precise balance between appearance, structure, and wear, bringing a classic vocal charm to a durable sound.

High-precision 3D printing process earphone cavity

This model has next-generation craftsmanship, precise internal structure. And has highly consistent, harmonious and natural hearing.

Passionate voice

The carefully selected panel design and tuning style fit the passionate sound attributes of this earphone.

Origin of the name

Ceres is the goddess of agriculture and harvest in Roman mythology. She sowed the seeds to the earth and bestowed the earth's rich products: trees, flowers, grains... Therefore, it also represents the passionate voice full of life tension of this earphone.

Specification
Model: Ceres
Driver: 9.2mm dynamic + ultra-high frequency balanced armature
Crossover design: 2-way crossover
Impedance: 19Ω@1kHz
Sensitivity: 100dB@1mW
Frequency response: 20-20000Hz
Sound insulation: -26dB
Connector: 2pin
Plug: 3.5mm*


----------



## r31ya

dw1narso said:


> and this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 'antibiotic' ear tips ... another 'oppoty' trend...


It will slowly kills the biotic organism wearing it.
Revolutionary TWS that kills its user.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> NEW SHOZY.
> *Shozy Ceres 1BA +1 Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMs
> 
> Note: Pls burn-in 100hrs.
> ...



I had a loaner set for this model. To be blunt, the Ceres are one of the worst sets I've listened to this year.



Very weird L shaped tuning. Big bloated bass, recessed mids and dark treble, but a spike around the 10ish kHz region. Blunted dynamics, poor microdetails and instrument separation and clarity. Above average soundstage, imaging and layering are the only redeeming parts of the tuning. BA timbre tops everything off. The mid bass bleed eats into the other frequencies and the tuning is really incoherent.

I burned them in for almost 100 hours, and at first I thought that I had received a defective pair. But the channels match well, and I've seen a few other reviewers and consumers who bought this set have similar impressions.

They look very nice though. But for the asking price of $180 USD, they are really overpriced, and the technicalities are no better than a sub $30 - 50 USD set. Generally hybrids beat single DD in technicalities at the budget segment, but the Ceres also lose to some single DD at the $100 region in technical performance.


*TLDR: They look much better than they sound; hard pass unless you are a very treble sensitive person who likes an analoguish sound.*


----------



## Dobrescu George

The DAC/AMPs our world designed are better and better, with M1 Mini from PALAB Audio & PALAB Audio Taiwan 台灣 being simply excellent. 

It is fairly rare to hear something so impressive from a newer company, but it managed to deliver everything I was looking for in a DAC/AMP, great driving power, Balanced 4.4mm output, Type-C input, optional Power input, Coaxial input, and MQA support! 

This is an in-depth review with comparisons to the best DAC/AMPs out there, as we'll try to find out if M1 Mini is the right choice for you ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/09/palab-m1-mini-dac-amp-beats-the-chord-in-music.html


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dobrescu George said:


> The DAC/AMPs our world designed are better and bette[/ATTACH]



and all the more expensive. US $ 499 !!!  For an electronic key? They seem to be in dire need of money. 
The second usb for power supply is a good thing. Single ES9038Q2M. Power output is not declared.

Understanding why it is so much better  Shanling UP5 at the price of 170 - on a twin Saber ES9219C, for me personally - is difficult.
Unless if you get it as a gift.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Vladimir 198 said:


> and all the more expensive. US $ 499 !!!  For an electronic key? They seem to be in dire need of money.
> The second usb for power supply is a good thing. Single ES9038Q2M. Power output is not declared.
> 
> Understanding why it is so much better  Shanling UP5 at the price of 170 - on a twin Saber ES9219C, for me personally - is difficult.
> Unless if you get it as a gift.



I never heard Shanling UP5, sadly, so I can't comment on that comparison. 

Shanling UA2 is awewsome though, if you need a simple portable DAC/AMp for smartphones. 

I will see if I can review the UP5 and review it too  

I do review everything, from the most affordable to the most eccentric of products, so I like it too when budget products have great overall value.


----------



## cqtek

LZ A4 Pro and plantains from the Canary Islands.
All my support to all the people who are suffering from the very serious consequences of the volcano on the island of La Palma.


----------



## Dsnuts

Something wicked to come this way.


Specification​
Model: H50
Driver: 4 Balanced Armature +1 Dynamic driver
4BA: 2BA for high frequency，2BA for middle frequency
1 Dynamic: 10mm composite diaphragm Dynamic driver for bass
Impedance: 25ohm
Sensitivity: 108dB
Frequency response: 20-20kHz
3 channels 3-way crossover
Connector: MMCX
Plug: Gold-plated
Cable length: 1.2M
You know it was only gonna be a matter of time before the follow up to the H40 would be released. The final tuning seems to be done. They have clearly toiled over this one and it has to be a level above their most sucessful earphones the ISN H40. Not to be confused with the EST50 the H50 will be out soon. Will let you all know how it is when they get the green light.


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> Something wicked to come this way.
> 
> 
> Specification​
> ...


Any idea of proposed pricepoint or price range?


----------



## Dsnuts

I dont know if the RP has been finalized. I will let you guys know when I find out.  I would imagine it being somewhere between the EST50 and the H40 which isn't saying much but will find out soon enough.


----------



## TheVortex

baskingshark said:


> I had a loaner set for this model. To be blunt, the Ceres are one of the worst sets I've listened to this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was sent a review unit as well and I feel the same and what a pity to be honest.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> I had a loaner set for this model. To be blunt, the Ceres are one of the worst sets I've listened to this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shozy and their dark treble. totally sounds like their house sound.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Shozy and their dark treble. totally sounds like their house sound.



Dark treble is one thing. It is not a totally dark treble though. One sudden spike at the 10ish kHz region suddenly sprouts out of nowhere.

Other than the dark treble, my beef with this set is that the technicalities are not up to the mark for the $180 USD price. Also, the midbass bleed just engulfs all the other frequencies. Shozy is probably gonna blacklist me, but really, in 2021 I'd expect much much more from a $50 USD set, not to mention a $180 set like this.


----------



## jmwant

SMSL announced it's flagship desktop dac, the VMV D2.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/s-m-s-l-vmv-d2-latest-flagship-mqa-dac-with-ak4499-premium-dac-chip


----------



## Strifeff7

jmwant said:


> SMSL announced it's flagship desktop dac, the VMV D2.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/s-m-s-l-vmv-d2-latest-flagship-mqa-dac-with-ak4499-premium-dac-chip


I'm an R2R dac fanboy,
but this might be really interesting,


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> Dark treble is one thing. It is not a totally dark treble though. One sudden spike at the 10ish kHz region suddenly sprouts out of nowhere.
> 
> Other than the dark treble, my beef with this set is that the technicalities are not up to the mark for the $180 USD price. Also, the midbass bleed just engulfs all the other frequencies. Shozy is probably gonna blacklist me, but really, in 2021 I'd expect much much more from a $50 USD set, not to mention a $180 set like this.


It was a bit startling when watching Akros (@Tonytex on here) reviewing a bunch of sets in other videos and he's generally able to find redeeming qualities about them, then he gets to these and his disappointment in Shozy's tuning was palpable through the video.

If they sound like their graph indicates, though, I can understand the disappointment, especially out of a nearly $200 set.




based on the graph, I'm expecting rolled off subbass, bloated midbass, recessed mids, dark treble, and a stab in the ear at 10kHz. Especially sad since the Form 1.1 has a pretty attractive graph and people seem pretty fond of it.


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> I had a loaner set for this model. To be blunt, the Ceres are one of the worst sets I've listened to this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sad part is that the graph for GS Audio's cheapest set looks more sensible than the one for the Ceres.








Same 1+1 driver configuration at less than half the price with a graph that has a reasonably attractive curve that makes sense. Oof, Shozy has some real work to do.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review of Audiosense DT600 along with other reviewers.
Thank you fellow Head-fiers.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt600.25428/reviews


----------



## jagujetas72 (Oct 1, 2021)

I know it's pretty old but I was kinda curious so I snapped up an old QDC Neptune 2nd hand.

Ended up reviewing it here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-neptune.22828/reviews#review-26941


Aaaand yeah, based on this and what my circle's said about the Uranus QDC has to up their lower level offerings to be competitive, especially considering Chi-fi today. Would love to try some of their higher-end stuff one day so I can really figure 'em out as a brand.


----------



## 1clearhead

Out of curiosity, I need some input on two IEM's -The *Moondrop Quarks* and the *Etymotic ER series*. Now, before anyone chimes in, I will only consider those that actually own both the Quarks and any Etymotic ER series with their honest comparison or opinion.

So, my question is?... I own the Moondrop Quarks and I think they are incredibly neutral and awesome, but I was thinking if getting the Etymotic would be a side grade? So, does anyone own both and can give a quick comparison, and would it be still worth grabbing a set of Etymotic from their ER series?

Thanks in advance to anyone willing to give a comparison or opinion on both!

PS. You can reply here, or PM me. Either is okay with me!

-Clear


----------



## kmmbd

1clearhead said:


> I own the Moondrop Quarks and I think they are incredibly neutral and awesome, but I was thinking if getting the Etymotic would be a side grade? So, does anyone own both and can give a quick comparison, and would it be still worth grabbing a set of Etymotic from their ER series?


I have the Moondrop Quarks and the Etymotic ER2XR, so I guess I can give you some idea about the differences (and a specific similarity) between both of them. Also both being dynamic driver IEMs, the comparison is quite interesting indeed. Without further ado:

*Build: ER2XR>>Quarks.*
This one oes to ER2XR, hands down. Detachable cable, metal shell, unlike the cheap plastic one on Quarks. Quarks does look more expensive than the price would make you believe but it feels cheap. 

*Comfort: Quarks>>ER2XR*
This one will vary by individual. I abhor Etymotic's deep-fit (also known as unwanted intrusion) and the ER2XR makes my ears hurt. Quarks is like a late afternoon sun in comparison.

*Isolation: ER2XR > Quarks.

Overall sound: ER2XR > Quarks*
Finally, the important stuff. ER2XR is indeed a wholesale upgrade over the Quarks. Let's break it down. (I won't be posting graphs here as those are available all around for both models and don't really tell about many of the actual differences)

_Source: Sony NW-A55, tips: Final E-type (Quarks), Ety triple flange (ER2XR)_

The most noticeable difference between these two: sub-bass. Quarks have meek sub-bass that's devoid of texture and rumble. ER2XR provides both but doesn't get near "bass-head" levels due to the rather anemic mid-bass. Mid-bass is a contentious topic and I am not a fan of the abrupt rise from 200Hz/even lower to the sub-bass frequencies since it makes the transition from sub-bass to mid-bass very abrupt. Given the relatively flat sub-to-mid bass transition on the Quarks, I actually prefer the tuning here than on the ER2XR.

However, the driver on the Quarks just can't move a lot of air and as a result the entire bass region sounds dull and somewhat hollow compared to ER2XR. Mids are similar in tone and both have a _dry _tonality to my ears, but the ER2XR is definitely more resolving of the two. I didn't find either of these too shouty but the ER2XR is a safer bet if you are sensitive in the upper-mid region. Finally, the treble is no contest, ER2XR wins hands down. It's not an airy treble response but the somewhat splashy treble of the Quarks is nowhere to be found here. Timbre in general is better on the ER2XR as well, and it's far more resolving esp in terms of layering and instrument separation.

As for the rest: neither have good staging and both are below average. Imaging is also just left/right on both (and I like to call ER2XR's imaging as "negative imaging" since everything is pushed to the sides and flattened out like on a piece of paper). Quarks is not much easier to drive which is kinda surprising for a budget device. 

In conclusion, I'd upgrade to the ER2XR if the deep fit isn't a deal-breaker. It's overall a superior IEM once you get used to the strange sub-bass response (or you can just get the ER2SE though that one can get shouty).


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> I have the Moondrop Quarks and the Etymotic ER2XR, so I guess I can give you some idea about the differences (and a specific similarity) between both of them. Also both being dynamic driver IEMs, the comparison is quite interesting indeed. Without further ado:
> 
> *Build: ER2XR>>Quarks.*
> This one oes to ER2XR, hands down. Detachable cable, metal shell, unlike the cheap plastic one on Quarks. Quarks does look more expensive than the price would make you believe but it feels cheap.
> ...



Thanks for the impressions!!

You forgot the most important difference: The Moondrop Quarks comes with a hackneyed *Waifu Anime Girl packaging*. That is a dealbreaker for Otakus!!!


----------



## 1clearhead

kmmbd said:


> I have the Moondrop Quarks and the Etymotic ER2XR, so I guess I can give you some idea about the differences (and a specific similarity) between both of them. Also both being dynamic driver IEMs, the comparison is quite interesting indeed. Without further ado:
> 
> *Build: ER2XR>>Quarks.*
> This one oes to ER2XR, hands down. Detachable cable, metal shell, unlike the cheap plastic one on Quarks. Quarks does look more expensive than the price would make you believe but it feels cheap.
> ...


Impressive review! Thanks for taking some time out to offer such interesting results. So, I'll definitely look forward to getting one of my own in the near future. 
Cheers! 

-Clear


----------



## jagujetas72

Late to the party yet again but these sounded pretty fantastic so I had to do them justice with a review! Check it out and like if you like it 





*SeeAudio Yume: A Midrange Dream

*​

*At a Glance:

Overall Rating: S- (S+ to C-)

Category: B (100-300 USD), MSRP: 169 USD, Acquired at: 80 USD (Secondhand Unit)



Pros:*


_Best-in-Class Midrange Performance_
_Gorgeous, Comfortable Build_
_Nice Packaging and Inclusions_
_Incredibly easy to listen to_


*Cons: *


_Lacking Bass Quality_
_Middling Technicalities_

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-anou.24866/review/26946/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout the new reviews on ADV. M5 12D.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/adv-m5-12d.25411/reviews#review-26947


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

..


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 3, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd7.25470/reviews#review-26949

So the FD7 has taught me a few things. First thing first. These might be the new benchmark for $599 level earphones. Mid fi is just a term in the price but these are flagship level in sound quality. Some might say it is too expensive. Nope not at all. They are aggressively priced actually. These are competing with the best dynamics in the industry forget about their price point.

These are what made me realize cheaper so called Beryllium earphones like the NiceHCK Loftys are not a true Beryllium earphone.  Those don't hold a candle to how these perform. Pure Beryllium has a ambient spacious organic tone to them that is unmistakable. These are by far Fiios best sounding earphones that I have heard and for folks that want an actual pure Beryllium dynamic earphone. Can't recommend a better earphone for the bucks right now. These and the Penon Legends are the two absolute best earphones I have heard in their class of earphones this year.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd7.25470/reviews#review-26949
> 
> So the FD7 has taught me a few things. First thing first. These might be the new benchmark for $599 level earphones. Mid fi is just a term in the price but these are flagship level in sound quality. Some might say it is too expensive. Nope not at all. They are aggressively priced actually. These are completing with the best dynamics in the industry forget about their price point.
> 
> These are what made me realize cheaper so called Beryllium earphones like the NiceHCK Loftys are not a true Beryllium earphone.  Those don't hold a candle to how these perform. Pure Beryllium has a ambient spacious organic tone to them that is unmistakable. These are by far Fiios best sounding earphones that I have heard and for folks that want an actual pure Beryllium dynamic earphone. Can't recommend a better earphone for the bucks right now. These and the Penon Legends are the two absolute best earphones I have heard in their class of earphones this year.


Go Fiio, it's yer birfday!


----------



## r31ya

jagujetas72 said:


> Late to the party yet again but these sounded pretty fantastic so I had to do them justice with a review! Check it out and like if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reviews echo Crins review, S- grade tonality, C+ grade technicality.
When i looking for new IEMs to replace my TFZ King Pro, i said to local store that i want one with good vocal.
The first one they recommend is SeeAudio Yume.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> This reviews echo Crins review, S- grade tonality, C+ grade technicality.
> When i looking for new IEMs to replace my TFZ King Pro, i said to local store that i want one with good vocal.
> The first one they recommend is SeeAudio Yume.



I would argue though, that at this price point, IEMs should at least have good to above average tonality *and* technicalities. Like at least a grade A/B/S for both areas for this price bracket.

If it were a cheap set like BLON BL-03, sub $30 USD, which has good timbre and tonality, but sub par technicalities, people can close one eye. But for a more expensive set, it is not really enough to be a one trick pony and ace tonality but have weak technicalities, or vice versa. I mean people's expectations are higher at this price range, there's huge competition against other big boys, and there are a lot of other similarly price competitors that can ace both technicalities and tonality at this price range.


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> I would argue though, that at this price point, IEMs should at least have good to above average tonality *and* technicalities. Like at least a grade A/B/S for both areas for this price bracket.
> 
> If it were a cheap set like BLON BL-03, sub $30 USD, which has good timbre and tonality, but sub par technicalities, people can close one eye. But for a more expensive set, it is not really enough to be a one trick pony and ace tonality but have weak technicalities, or vice versa. I mean people's expectations are higher at this price range, there's huge competition against other big boys, and there are a lot of other similarly price competitors that can ace both technicalities and tonality at this price range.


For $170, having an S- in any category is already an achievement, but it would be nice to see it also get a B ranking in technicalities as well. Crin has plenty of very expensive sets that he's reviewed and they couldn't even muster an S- in either.


----------



## jagujetas72 (Oct 4, 2021)

Some fantastic opinions I agree with wholeheartedly here.

@baskingshark, I definitely agree that low technical performance is unacceptable in the mid-range price bracket. Most reviewers are quite critical of the Yume's technical performance, and very rightly so.

I have to note however that the Yume's technical performance is not bad at all, a cramped stage and mushy transient impact perhaps and generally just not as much clarity as something like my Audiosense DT300 at the same price but not *bad, *especially with it's decently holographic imaging, and a presentation actually strays from the usual pill-shape stage.

Another thing that I have to say is that I slightly modded my Yume as soon as I got it, because my experience with the nozzle filter told me that it would cramp the stage. (see BQEYZ Summer, and nymphomaniac/Erik Ikomori/NBBA on that iirc). I didin't bother to compare it to stock but I believe that combined with non-stock wide bore tips helped my technical impressions of it. (do note my rating scale is relative to price as well, though somewhat arbitrarily).

I think that this was maybe something glossed over by reviewers because most of the Yume's reviewers got to do so via a reviewer tour, and of course modding wouldn't be permissible, though that is assuming my mod made a difference.

I would love to see SeeAudio release a retuned version of the Yume with improved bass performance (not quantity, IMHO) and better technicalities. A crinacle ~B technical score Yume would be something I'd be willing to pay more for, for sure.

Either way, like I noted in my review, I think the midrange tuning quality, and the relatively inoffensive performance everywhere else gives this its own niche, even if I would recommend another IEM above it. (Again, see Audiosense DT300/600 😅)


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

A new IEM from a new company,TKZK (another random consonant letters audio brand.)


----------



## Dobrescu George

I always wondered if you guys like to start the week full force, or if you like to take it easy at the start and get into it as it goes ~ 

Today we review a strong competitor, the Pro Planar headphones from Avantone Pro , a headphone that can actually match the best planars out there, but has a red, brilliant design. There are options in Black for those who want to have a more elegant look as well~ 

This headphone has good comfort, and a thicker, lush, smooth sound, yet with tons of detail and resolution. More info and comparisons in the full written review ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/avantone-planar-pro-headphones-red-team-is-winning.html


----------



## r31ya

jagujetas72 said:


> Some fantastic opinions I agree with wholeheartedly here.
> 
> @baskingshark, I definitely agree that low technical performance is unacceptable in the mid-range price bracket. Most reviewers are quite critical of the Yume's technical performance, and very rightly so.
> 
> ...


SeeAudio Yume 2022 with S- in tonality, B in technicality, and in the same price bracket?..
My wallet... she may not last


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I just found out that TKZK is a sister company of another popular audio company, TIN HIFI. I think they are aiming on the budget realm.


----------



## jagujetas72

r31ya said:


> SeeAudio Yume 2022 with S- in tonality, B in technicality, and in the same price bracket?..
> My wallet... she may not last


SeeAudio seems to be making all the right decisions lately, especially listening to the community. The review tour for the bravery hasn't quite caught up to me yet but I've heard that thing has actually good technicalities despite leaning tonally warm.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Oct 4, 2021)

This is the graph at the bottom of the box.


----------



## mochill

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> I just found out that TKZK is a sister company of another popular audio company, TIN HIFI. I think they are aiming on the budget realm.


Where to buy?


----------



## mmkzero (Oct 4, 2021)

jagujetas72 said:


> SeeAudio seems to be making all the right decisions lately, especially listening to the community. The review tour for the bravery hasn't quite caught up to me yet but I've heard that thing has actually good technicalities despite leaning tonally warm.


I‘m still in the process of writing my review on it (and choosing what picture to use xD) but I simply love the Bravery and could not recc it enough. It will be my standard recommendation for the sub 300$ bracket and I honestly would take it over the Blessing 2 (Dusk) any day. Incredibly well done, balanced tuning and while the technicalities are not top tier they certainly are much better than the Yumes and come very close to the B2 while having much better coherency.

It also complements my Variations really well, so both share the spot as being my daily drivers


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

mochill said:


> Where to buy?



A rep from TKZK just send it to me. It is still not available in aliEx. But what I know that this will cost around US$39-40


----------



## Nimweth

That


Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> This is the graph at the bottom of the box.


That FR curve is quite similar to that on the box of the Aiderlot M5 (5 Knowles BA),  I wonder if they sound similar?


----------



## H T T (Oct 4, 2021)

mmkzero said:


> I‘m still in the process of writing my review on it (and choosing what picture to use xD) but I simply love the Bravery and could not recc it enough. It will be my standard recommendation for the sub 300$ bracket and I honestly would take it over the Blessing 2 (Dusk) any day. Incredibly well done, balanced tuning and while the technicalities are not top tier they certainly are much better than the Yumes and come very close to the B2 while having much better coherency.
> 
> It also complements my Variations really well, so both share the spot as being my daily drivers


Thank you for the impressions.

I am just waiting the Bravery to be a nice sale. Maybe Black Friday? If someone has connections with SeeAudio and can get me a voucher code so I can get the Bravery at the pre-order price, $249, or better , I am in.


----------



## nymz

I got an opportunity to review Xenns UP. Here is my first review and my take on it.

Hope you enjoy the reading as much as I enjoyed doing it.


----------



## warbles

mndless said:


> The sad part is that the graph for GS Audio's cheapest set looks more sensible than the one for the Ceres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the GD3A is their cheapest set?


----------



## mndless

warbles said:


> So the GD3A is their cheapest set?


Nope, the GD2, which is the set from that graph, costs $73+S&H, which puts it as their cheapest set.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Nimweth said:


> That
> 
> That FR curve is quite similar to that on the box of the Aiderlot M5 (5 Knowles BA),  I wonder if they sound similar?



These set sounds bright, U-shape tuning in my ears.


----------



## dialogue

if i had T-force Yuan Li final ver. Want upgrade micro details in treble area, and more airy and sparkle, which is better Hana 2021 or Kato?​which is better 3d imaging presentation and holographic effect, Hana 2021 or Kato?​


----------



## jant71

It is that time of year again in the US. Spooky time! Saw these which would work very nicely....


----------



## omegaorgun

Anyone tried the Penon Volt? I don't see anything on Crinacles site, so hard to get a feel of where they rank.


----------



## H T T

omegaorgun said:


> Anyone tried the Penon Volt? I don't see anything on Crinacles site, so hard to get a feel of where they rank.


There is extensive coverage of the Volt in the Penon thread.


----------



## cn11

omegaorgun said:


> Anyone tried the Penon Volt? I don't see anything on Crinacles site, so hard to get a feel of where they rank.



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-volt-est.24706/reviews


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My review of the Dunu Falcon Pro is now posted: DUNU FALCON PRO

Not my tonal preference, but excellent for what it is.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

KutuzovGambit said:


> My review of the Dunu Falcon Pro is now posted: DUNU FALCON PRO
> 
> Not my tonal preference, but excellent for what it is.


If you have both of them , the fd3 and Falcon pro , try switching the filters between the two 😁, I liked fd3 filters more with Falcon pro 😁


----------



## Dobrescu George

Are you looking for a warm and smooth sounding IEM with great overall performance, IKKO prepared something unique with their Meteor HO1 IEMs~ 

Those are some darn large but comfortable IEMs made of metal, with a lush and thick sound, smooth treble, and a good amount of stage. 

If you have more questions, or if there's anything I can help with, please lemme know! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/ikko-meteor-oh1-iems-interstellar-traveler.html


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/410547850472795

TRN TA2 coming soon. Hope the tuning is as wicked as it looks.


----------



## jagujetas72

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/410547850472795
> 
> TRN TA2 coming soon. Hope the tuning is as wicked as it looks.




Looks pretty rad but hot damn if TRN isn't close to blacklisted in my book. Still feeling the hearing damage from those MT1 cheese grater mids. Hope they can pull a KZ and actually tune those properly.


TA1 was actually half decent, so if they have the same guys working on this there might be a chance


----------



## baskingshark

jagujetas72 said:


> Looks pretty rad but hot damn if TRN isn't close to blacklisted in my book. Still feeling the hearing damage from those MT1 cheese grater mids. Hope they can pull a KZ and actually tune those properly.
> 
> 
> TA1 was actually half decent, so if they have the same guys working on this there might be a chance



Haha I have to agree with you friend.

It is ironically TRN's cheaper and lower driver count sets that sound more coherent than their multi driver expensive behemoths. This set is probably the successor to the TA1, so let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Haha I have to agree with you friend.
> 
> It is ironically TRN's cheaper and lower driver count sets that sound more coherent than their multi driver expensive behemoths. This set is probably the successor to the TA1, so let's keep our fingers crossed.


I just heard the TRN CS2 and TRN X7 for the first time.....and I have to say they both sound very interesting! 

Quite different, the X7 being 7BAs per side and the CS2 being single DD, both in for review from TRN.

Time will tell if they are as good as my initial impressions.

TRN X7




TRN CS2


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> Are you looking for a warm and smooth sounding IEM with great overall performance, IKKO prepared something unique with their Meteor HO1 IEMs~
> 
> Those are some darn large but comfortable IEMs made of metal, with a lush and thick sound, smooth treble, and a good amount of stage.
> 
> ...


You lost me at "smooth treble"


----------



## Robius

jagujetas72 said:


> Looks pretty rad but hot damn if TRN isn't close to blacklisted in my book. Still feeling the hearing damage from those MT1 cheese grater mids. Hope they can pull a KZ and actually tune those properly.
> 
> 
> TA1 was actually half decent, so if they have the same guys working on this there might be a chance


TRN sucks big time not with their tuning but also with their QC. After a failed cable and a failed TA1 mmcx connector I'm no longer buying anything TRN.

Yet, it looks good indeed, looks like an open back iem. I might give them a 3rd chance if it sounds good.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Robius said:


> TRN sucks big time not with their tuning but also with their QC. After a failed cable and a failed TA1 mmcx connector I'm no longer buying anything TRN.
> 
> Yet, it looks good indeed, looks like an open back iem. I might give them a 3rd chance if it sounds good.



TRN is on my personal blacklist as well. I bought a bunch of foam tips from the official store, but never received them. I opened a dispute, but only go half my money back. The chance that I ever buy anything TRN again is zero.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> I just heard the TRN CS2 and TRN X7 for the first time.....and I have to say they both sound very interesting!
> 
> Quite different, the X7 being 7BAs per side and the CS2 being single DD, both in for review from TRN.
> 
> ...


TRN may seriously test one's skills as a smooth reviewer 

I still have X6 (if someone remembers), tuned by that "infamous" tuner...
One of only two  (out of 60+) IEMs with connector problems - I seem to have a bad luck with the connectors  of "TR" companies.

I came to grip with TRN IEMs - they are great for parts, much cheaper than to buy separately connectors, nozzles, etc. Decent aesthetics of the recent designs as well - thinking of utilizing the shells by inserting LEDs and making audiophile holiday lights


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> TRN may seriously test one's skills as a smooth reviewer
> 
> I still have X6 (if someone remembers), tuned by that "infamous" tuner...
> One of only two  (out of 60+) IEMs with connector problems - I seem to have a bad luck with the connectors  of "TR" companies.
> ...


Ouch! That sounds like a challenge and a half, but for my part, all I can say is, we live and learn.....and I hope TRN read your comments and learn from them. Hopefully, they have improved QC on the new models.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You lost me at "smooth treble"



Wait, what?

OH10 is fairly bright and does not have a smooth treble, but OH1 has a smooth top end, not a lot of energy in the treble

The two models have very different signatures

Meteor vs Obsidian. Meteor is the OH1 I reviewed above, and OH10 is Obsidian I reviewed before. They are quite different


----------



## 1clearhead

BFB (Bamboo Forest Bird) just came out with a ridiculously budget priced micro DD named *BFB Nightingale* and the sound is just insane! Smaller than the BFB LARK, it compliments them very well with a full-bass punch giving you a more bass focused experience without losing any bit of details and micro-details in the process.

Check them out at my link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16603194

-Clear


----------



## Barndoor

Blon have released a new dual dynamic driver model the BL max

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqmp8aw


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barndoor said:


> Blon have released a new dual dynamic driver model the BL max
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqmp8aw



Dual Dynamic Driver


----------



## lushmelody

Barndoor said:


> Blon have released a new dual dynamic driver model the BL max
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqmp8aw


Full alloy, cool blue color. Hope it performs well


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Tri is coming with a new IEM ...
It’s called Meteor and will have 10mm beryllium plated diaphragm DD and Knowles ED-29689 BA


----------



## mndless

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tri is coming with a new IEM ...
> It’s called Meteor and will have 10mm beryllium plated diaphragm DD and Knowles ED-29689 BA


Ooh, if they end up making a more bass-heavy Starsea out of it, I'll be very interested. The Starsea have that unique spatial quality wherein they sound like the sound originates from outside of your ears, which is a pretty unique quality.

I have found that the DioFit Standard Leakage tips are by far my favorite eartips for the Starsea because they dramatically improve bass performance.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tri is coming with a new IEM ...
> It’s called Meteor and will have 10mm beryllium plated diaphragm DD and Knowles ED-29689 BA


and where does the information come from? I would like to read in more detail. I can already see the switches.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Vladimir 198 said:


> and where does the information come from? I would like to read in more detail. I can already see the switches.


Directly from TRI, I asked if I can share it before do it😊


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-canon.25482/reviews#review-26995

Another weekend another review. This time the very capable hybird from Yanyin Canons. These sound great but not too many folks know about this brand and the price tag is higher this time around from their Aladdins.  

These are going for that Rose QT9-Mk2 and Tansio MIrai Land sound signature in tuning. Energetic more dynamic sound tuning from their hormonesque tuned Aladdins.


----------



## audio123

After a brief hiatus, I am back.


----------



## igor0203

You can go back, we haven't missed anything


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Welcome back Bro😊


audio123 said:


> After a brief hiatus, I am back.


----------



## audio123

igor0203 said:


> You can go back, we haven't missed anything


Don't be toxic.


----------



## Poganin

Xinlisupreme said:


> Directly from TRI, I asked if I can share it before do it😊


Those shells look really wide. Just how many BAs do those things pack?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Poganin said:


> Those shells look really wide. Just how many BAs do those things pack?


Hi my friend should be 1DD+1BA but I’ll ask them😊


----------



## Xinlisupreme

simphonio RX10 looks interesting, any comparison with Isabellae or FD7?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 11, 2021)

*Specification:*
1. Product Name: Shozy B2 1DD In Ear Earphone
2. Brand: Shozy
3. Model: B2
4. Earphone type: In-ear
5. Impedance: 32Ω
6. Earphone sensitivity: 110dB/mW
7. Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
8. Interface: 3.5mm Gilded
9. Plug Type: Line Plug
10.Cable Length: 1.2m±3cm
11.Color: Silver/Black
12.Whether with cable: Yes
13.Earphone interface: 2Pin 0.78mm connector

More dynamics the better. This one has 3 tuning nozzles stainless steel, titanium alloy and copper.


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> *Specification:*
> 1. Product Name: Shozy B2 1DD In Ear Earphone
> 2. Brand: Shozy
> 3. Model: B2
> ...


Have been eyeing this for long...but could not pull the plug because of zero impressions available online. Expecting a detailed impression from you in some time.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Since we're at the beginning of a new week, I have an interesting question for you: Do you believe in burn-in? I always treated it as a grey zone. On this subject, today's review will be about ddHifi Janus from DDHiFi!! This one is interesting because when I first heard it, it sounded rather bright and lacked bass, only to then turn into a full bashed earphone the more I listened to it. 

Whether it was burn-in, me adjusting to it, it happened fast, within a few hours of listening. At any rate, this is a comfortable IEM, with good overall build, two cable sockets, both MMCX and 2-Pin, and great detail + resolution. 

If you have questions, I'm around to help ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/ddhifi-janus-iems-two-faced-soldier.html


----------



## Barndoor (Oct 11, 2021)

Whizzer have created a black version of the Kylin HE01. May be of interest for those that didn't like the original white and gold colour.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003291810777.html


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my take on the Moondrop Kato. I've tried to cover it in as much detail as possible, including the sound differences and refinements I perceive over KXXS. Check it out and let me know if you have any question for me or would like me to add more comparisons with IEMs I have or have reviewed in the past. Cheers!

Moondrop Kato​


----------



## axhng

chickenmoon said:


> Digging the Proto with the Be drivers ATM.  Haven't touched the fiber and LCP ones yet.





Mr.HiAudio said:


> Smabat Proto coming


for those with the smabat proto, does yours sound out of phase out of the box?


----------



## chickenmoon

axhng said:


> for those with the smabat proto, does yours sound out of phase out of the box?



No, I haven't felt that.


----------



## axhng

chickenmoon said:


> No, I haven't felt that.


Thanks for the prompt reply! probably just my luck.


----------



## baskingshark

axhng said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply! probably just my luck.



You can try this link to see if the IEM is out of phase:


Music sounds like it is coming from behind the ears and just sounds weird if the IEM is wired out of phase.


----------



## axhng

baskingshark said:


> You can try this link to see if the IEM is out of phase:
> 
> 
> Music sounds like it is coming from behind the ears and just sounds weird if the IEM is wired out of phase.



yeah. I used that to test as well after I tried to listen to the proto for the first time. it sounds like it's coming from inside my head (or behind me). Using that test it sound normal when the video is playing the out of phase, and weird when it's playing in phase. lol. have a set of red drivers too, swapped them and still the same.


----------



## axhng

axhng said:


> yeah. I used that to test as well after I tried to listen to the proto for the first time. it sounds like it's coming from inside my head (or behind me). Using that test it sound normal when the video is playing the out of phase, and weird when it's playing in phase. lol. have a set of red drivers too, swapped them and still the same.



after a bit of fiddling, swapped the position for the wires on the left earpiece, and fixed. In phase now.   





Like the colour of the cable. seems to be the same cable as the smabat m2s pro, but just in a different colour.


----------



## baskingshark

axhng said:


> after a bit of fiddling, swapped the position for the wires on the left earpiece, and fixed. In phase now.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the colour of the cable. seems to be the same cable as the smabat m2s pro, but just in a different colour.



Wow glad it worked out. Lucky u know how to fiddle with stuff. Did u need to solder anything?

If it were a 2 pin cable IEM, it is no biggie just swapping the orientation of the cable to bring it back in phase, but for MMCX types, usually that involves opening up the IEM and perhaps soldering or reorientating the wiring

I think other lay consumers would have just given up on the IEM and thought that it sounded weird and have sent it back or just dumped it in their drawer.


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> Wow glad it worked out. Lucky u know how to fiddle with stuff. Did u need to solder anything?
> 
> If it were a 2 pin cable IEM, it is no biggie just swapping the orientation of the cable to bring it back in phase, but for MMCX types, usually that involves opening up the IEM and perhaps soldering or reorientating the wiring
> 
> I think other lay consumers would have just given up on the IEM and thought that it sounded weird and have sent it back or just dumped it in their drawer.


I think they just released the retention clips on the wires in the plug for the speaker itself and swapped them around. If you have a dental pick or needle, you can usually insert it alongside the pin in the plastic socket and press on the clip on the pin to release it from the socket, allowing you to pull it out. This is common practice for custom cabling for computer power supplies and fans.


----------



## WendyLi

Xinlisupreme said:


> Tri is coming with a new IEM ...
> It’s called Meteor and will have 10mm beryllium plated diaphragm DD and Knowles ED-29689 BA


----------



## WendyLi

Vladimir 198 said:


> and where does the information come from? I would like to read in more detail. I can already see the switches.


Actually, not any switch in Meteor, Just starsea has switches.


----------



## axhng (Oct 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Wow glad it worked out. Lucky u know how to fiddle with stuff. Did u need to solder anything?
> 
> If it were a 2 pin cable IEM, it is no biggie just swapping the orientation of the cable to bring it back in phase, but for MMCX types, usually that involves opening up the IEM and perhaps soldering or reorientating the wiring
> 
> I think other lay consumers would have just given up on the IEM and thought that it sounded weird and have sent it back or just dumped it in their drawer.


after taking a closer look with a fresher mind this morning, I realised it was just a small little clip like @mndless mentioned. So i just gently lifted it using a needle and pulled the cable out, took almost no time at all. Since swapping drivers and cables didn't work figured it was probably on the shell itself. Gotta be careful not to lift the clip too hard or will probably snap those clips off though. it took like 2-3 weeks from aliexpress, so sending it back for replacement or what isn't a very appealing option too.  

But after fixing it, they sound pretty great though. Balanced with a nice amount of elevation in bass, mids and treble (w-shape?). With the stock configuration, tight bass, clean mids, just enough upper mids and treble without going into shouty or sibilant territory. Pretty good details and separation too, and soundstage is pretty good too. Very nice tonality and natural sounding timbre. Really enjoying these right now. The included tuning filters works exactly as described too. So you can go for neutral bass with the silver filter (very slightly lower bass quantity compared to even ER4XR i think but probably mostly due to insertion depth and seal), stock filter has slightly more than ER4XR, then the red filter gives it even more oomph. The extra bass is mostly in the mid bass region so does warm up the lower mids too as you go up. The blue filter on the nozzle tames the upper mids and treble, but a bit too much for my taste. I think without anything on the nozzle is just nice. Will give this configuration a bit more listening time before trying the red drivers.


----------



## Jmop

Anyone else try 7Hz i88 Mini? Graphs looks decent, page 3783.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Oct 13, 2021)

My small review and dissassambly on *RU* lang


see *dissassambly from 7.20* (what inside and how to change filters)


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

axhng said:


> for those with the smabat proto, does yours sound out of phase out of the box?


sounds good and with normal phase


----------



## axhng (Oct 13, 2021)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> My small review and dissassambly on *RU* lang
> 
> 
> see *dissassambly from 7.20* (what inside and how to change filters)



I find that the included tweezer has enough grip to just pull out the filters/dampers without need to push it out from the inside actually. 

uploaded a short video here.
https://imgur.com/xQoXvmD


----------



## Darkeye999H (Oct 13, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Big haul of tips, starting with 3 of them.
> 
> 
> Sony EP-TC50
> ...


What model of Radius tips do you recommend? Or these tips are the same for all their IEMs?


----------



## Jmop

I'm digging the Final E clear/red tips, really open upper mids and treble with controlled bass.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

axhng said:


> I find that the included tweezer has enough grip to just pull out the filters/dampers without need to push it out from the inside actually.


in my case, the filter sits so deep that it is impossible to hook it with tweezers  only push from dynamic side


----------



## jmwant

QOA releases its latest single DD IEMs, Affinity.  https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/queen...r-iem-with-10mm-titanium-plated-pen-diaphragm


----------



## jmwant

Are these an upgrade over the Sundara?

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hifim...etic-headphones-with-neo-ultra-thin-diaphragm


----------



## Barndoor

jmwant said:


> Are these an upgrade over the Sundara?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hifim...etic-headphones-with-neo-ultra-thin-diaphragm


$429. Weren't the original edition X about 3 times that price?


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> Are these an upgrade over the Sundara?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hifim...etic-headphones-with-neo-ultra-thin-diaphragm


They seem to revamping their line up of headphones with the stealth magnets. The SPL is 92dB, so even though the impedance is only 18 ohms, these will want plenty of current in order to be properly driven.


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> They seem to revamping their line up of headphones with the stealth magnets. The SPL is 92dB, so even though the impedance is only 18 ohms, these will want plenty of current in order to be properly driven.


Is a magni 3+ sufficient for these?


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> Is a magni 3+ sufficient for these?


Maybe. I’d try it first if you already have one. My insensitive planars are fine with it.


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> Maybe. I’d try it first if you already have one. My insensitive planars are fine with it.


I'd wait for some reviews to show up first.


----------



## kin HGD

Jmop said:


> I'm digging the Final E clear/red tips, really open upper mids and treble with controlled bass.


really？I am looking for some tips to give a better mids and treble but lows


----------



## Jmop

kin HGD said:


> really？I am looking for some tips to give a better mids and treble but lows


Yeah these are great, so are the Audiosense S400. The Audiosense sound less open and detailed to my ears but have a smooth and pleasing response, definitely worth the pick up for under $10.


----------



## Jmop

Got the new K3 on the way, should be a good grab. The original is excellent.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Oct 15, 2021)

kin HGD said:


> really？I am looking for some tips to give a better mids and treble but lows


Have you tried BGVP E W01? They do just that, and are fairly inexpensive. The quality is excellent. Though without show-off and bullying prices.
https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002984595057.html?spm=a2g39.orderlist.0.0.264d4aa6zKyTDW


----------



## unifutomaki

This weekend’s impulse purchase, the Creative Aurvana Live! 2. Bought partly out of curiosity, partly for its looks. Very mid-noughties black and silver plastic fake chrome chic.


----------



## jagujetas72

I really wasn't planning on reviewing these but I decided to give them away so here's my take on the Final Audio E3000.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-e3000.22426/review/27022/

Please do let me know your thoughts on it and bump me a like if you like😉


----------



## JEHL

Have I created an abomination yet?


----------



## jmwant

QDC releases it's latest single DD IEM, the dmagic solo. The price is set at $159. Is this the most affordable QDC IEM yet?
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/qdc-dmagic-solo-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems


----------



## WAON303

Looks like swappable termination plugs will be a common feature in the sub $200 price bracket.

Haven't heard great things about the Neptune and Uranus models so I'm not sure if the Dmagic Solo will be a competitive IEM.


----------



## mndless

unifutomaki said:


> This weekend’s impulse purchase, the Creative Aurvana Live! 2. Bought partly out of curiosity, partly for its looks. Very mid-noughties black and silver plastic fake chrome chic.


I have the Aurvana Platinum and they don't sound bad, but they really aren't living up to the potential of a 50mm driver. Always fun to see more people giving them a go.


----------



## Ace Bee (Oct 17, 2021)

So, I received the *7HZ Timeless *for audition and review. I must say I was mighty impressed by it. Here is a brief comparison with *Yanyin Aladdin *from a very brief listening:

Timeless vs. Aladdin:

Timeless has sharper notes, Aladdin notes are slightly smoother, but still enough crisp
Timelesss Notes are a bit leaner, Aladdin notes are a bit fuller
Due to the leaner notes, Timeless has a tiny bit more airy sound than Aladdin
While details are similar, Aladdin notes are more well defined and lively, sounds bigger. Timeless notes sound a bit compressed and smaller.
Timeless has a more v-shaped sound, adding a bit more depth to the stage. Aladdin has slightly more forward mids.
Bass of Timeless is VERY good, goes deep, sounds full bodied, and yet has enough speed not to muddy the midrange. Fast, big, juicy bass - loved it! Aladdin has a much more controlled bass response compared to Timeless - midbass has less emphasis and sounds less full bodied, although not hollow.
Aladdin has a slightly warmer tonality, Timeless has a slightly cooler tonality.
Treble responses of both are very comparable - energy and extension-wise. So I can't really pick out one over the other.
Width of soundstage is similar on both, depth is slightly better on Timeless, while height is considerably better on Aladdin, which provides a better, more complete, and more grand presentation.
Timeless has a slightly cleaner and darker background than Aladdin.
All listening was done through Balanced out of *Shanling M3X *in *High Gain. *Volume matching was done before comparison.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 16, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Smabat is coming up with an IEM which has modular swappable drivers and swappable dampers: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=376475094118323&id=109595270806308
> 
> Store page here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003205011934.html
> 
> ...




I bought the SMABAT Proto IEM about a month back from the SMABAT official store on Aliexpress, together with a fibre membrane aftermarket driver. Received some discount as I'm an old customer of their earbuds.



SMABAT is better known for their earbuds than IEMs, I actually bought the entire lineup of SMABAT earbuds haha. The SMABAT earbudss have good subbass due to a labyrinth shell design. This is pretty unique when compared to run-of-the-mill earbuds, which are generally slated for having anemic subbass.

So SMABAT recently released the SMABAT M0 and M2S Pro earbuds, which featured a very innovative modular plug and play concept. They had different dampers and drivers that could be attached to the IEM to modify the FR. Just keep the shell and cable, and mix and match to your heart's content. No soldering is required too! This provided a crazy amount of permutations for how one can tune the sound to.

Enter the SMABAT Proto, which is an IEM that uses the same modular concept, with no soldering needed here too. My nickname for the SMABAT Proto is the* SMART BAT*, batman would be pleased with a toolkit of gear to modify the Proto's tuning. Think of LEGO and IEMs having a child. I'll talk about the various configurations later.


The Proto comes with a good spread of *accessories*:
1) *IEM* itself
2) *Cable* - no microphonics, quite nice haptically. It features an MMCX connector, now I'm anti MMCX, but the quality here seems quite good, both earpieces lock into the MMCX with a good click without spinning. Definitely better quality than my last 2 Tin HIFI purchases: the T2 Plus had a helicopter windvane MMCX connector, the Tin T2 Evo had such a tight MMCX that one needs to go to the dentist to remove it.
3) *Various dampers* (we'll talk about this below)
4)* Tweezer*
5) *Leatherette carry bag*
6)* Silicone eartips* - L/M/S

The Proto can be worn over ears or cable down (if one wants to use it cable down, please switch earpiece sides but keep cable orientation). This is really nifty to increase *fit* permutations! Some might also like the convenience of a cable down IEM, so more options is always better for us consumers.

*Build *is good and light, I've no driver flex or comfort issues, but this is a YMMV situation. Isolation is about average, will bring it for a subway test later next week.

The stock driver (10 mm titanium driver) is quite easily* drivable*, but it scales better when amped, as per most single DD sets.

With the stock 10 mm titanium driver, I would describe the SMABAT Proto as a *U shaped balanced set*. *Timbral accuracy* is excellent as per its single DD roots. *Soundstage* is big in width and depth, height is perhaps above average.* Imaging, layering and instrument separation* are good, assisted by the big soundstage.

I really like the stock *tonality*: Midbass is north of neutral, punchy and clean, with minimal midbass bleed. Subbass extension and rumble is good. Bass timbre and texture is excellent. Treble/upper mids are forward without going into banshee territory. Sibilance is mild. It isn't an analytical or hyper detailed set, but everything sounds natural and organic. Cymbals sound as they should, some budget CHIFI can give a splashy sound on these.




Ok the above was just describing the stock config. There's many many more permutations to play with. This set's tuning *dampers* really work, they ain't gimmicks unlike some other sets (looking at you NiceHCK M6 cough cough). In addition to the dampers, there are 3 other aftermarket drivers one can buy to increase permutations and tune the IEM to your own preference! And if you add different eartips, sources, and even cables (for our cable believers) to the equation, then the permutations are really mindboggling.



Spoiler: Various dampers



In terms of dampers, this is what is advertised on the Proto's store page:







Spoiler: Treble damper and FR



The first potential area of modifcation is with the *treble damper at the nozzle*. This features only the blue damper, it can be pushed into the nozzle and removed if needed. Without any treble damper, the upper mids/lower treble are boosted. With the blue damper on, this area is tamed.







Spoiler: Bass damper and FR



The next possible area to modify is via the* bass dampers*. This is done by just sliding the red/gold/silver damper into the IEM's bass damper hole. As per the store provided graph below, silver damper gives the least bass (around neutral levels of bass), red gives the most bass (basshead levels) and the golden damper is a midpoint of just being north of neutral.

Pick your poison:





You can change the dampers with the provided tweezer, just grip the protruding part of the damper and wiggle it a bit. Here is a video on how to do it, many many thanks to @axhng for his video: https://imgur.com/xQoXvmD
It looks difficult but once you get the hang of it, they can be swapped out in seconds.

All the above are provided in the packaging.* The stock config is the golden bass damper without any treble damping. *The dampers are actually very small, so please change them at a well lighted place. They would make a snack for pets if the damper drops somewhere and would be a disaster if they are lost! I have a feeling some with poorer eyesight or coordination may have issues swapping the dampers, it isn't as easy as flipping switches on an IEM, but in general, once someone likes a particular sound signature, I think in essence we will just keep to the tuning config and not make changes throughout the day.

So far we have only talked about the dampers. The Proto's drivers can be also changed.



Spoiler: Different aftermarket drivers and their FR



The stock driver is a 10 mm Titanium diaphragm driver, one can purchase 3 other possible drivers from SMABAT, with their attendant graphs as attached here: 







The driver can be changed by removing the front panel on the IEM, here's a video from SMABAT on how to do it:


I only bought the red fibre driver, wanted to get the other aftermarket drivers, but I knew there was no way I could sneak so many audio paraphernalia past my wife. I'm not a cat with nine lives, but maybe on 11/11 or Black Friday, I'll slowly collect the rest of the Pokemon drivers. Shhhhh.

Anyways, I'm really impressed with this melding of lego and IEMs. Great concept for those who don't have soldering and DIY skills. Everything is plug and play. The stock tuning is already very good, featuring a big soundstage, good imaging/layering and natural timbre and tonality. There's many areas to play with in terms of dampers and aftermarket drivers, to give anything from a neutralish tuning to a basshead set. The sky is really the limit with this set, and this SMABAT Proto gets my vote for one of the best releases of 2021.


----------



## axhng (Oct 16, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Anyways, I'm really impressed with this melding of lego and IEMs. Great concept for those who don't have soldering and DIY skills. Everything is plug and play. The stock tuning is already very good, featuring a big soundstage, good imaging/layering and natural timbre and tonality. There's many areas to play with in terms of dampers and aftermarket drivers, to give anything from a neutralish tuning to a basshead set. The sky is really the limit with this set, and this SMABAT Proto gets my vote for one of the best releases of 2021.


+1 to this. Really like how they sound in stock configuration and it's one of the most impressive (plus surprising) IEMs I've tried this year. Granted, it's not a very long list though. lol. I gave the red "fibre membrane" drivers a go too and wasn't really a fan of it. A bit too warm for my taste even with the silver (more neutral) damper, and the driver sounds noticeably slower compared to the stock titanium plated driver to me.

At around 80USD, I still think it's great value for money considering you can tweak the tuning slightly too. Actually, I would still be happy to spend that amount even without the "modular" aspect of it because the tuning suits my taste to begin with. I wasn't able to get it to work cable down sadly, even swapping sides it felt a bit loose and unstable, and over the ear was the most stable comfortable for me. Thankfully the cable is nice and pliable, and while the isolation isn't great, the more relaxed fit makes it extremely comfortable for my ears, so I've been spending a ton of time with them since I got them.


----------



## darkgod5

jmwant said:


> QDC releases it's latest single DD IEM, the dmagic solo. The price is set at $159. Is this the most affordable QDC IEM yet?
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/qdc-dmagic-solo-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems


Well, it certainly LOOKS like a cheap IEM. Like, I know looks are subjective but good lord.


----------



## thejoker13

I received my LZ A4 pro's the other day and now have about 10-12 hours with them. I really wasn't that impressed out of the box with the black/black configuration, but have finally found my sweet spot with them by using the red rear filter and the silver front filter. I will give more impressions with them as I get to know them better.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Btw, I figured I share this here as well. But I have written a guide on how to create your own preference target.

(check the pdf file.)


----------



## Barndoor

darkgod5 said:


> Well, it certainly LOOKS like a cheap IEM. Like, I know looks are subjective but good lord.


From the link:
"The Dmagic Solo is a high-sensitivity single dynamic driver in-ear monitor based on the brand’s patented Dmagic Turbo Mirror Virtual Supercharged Acoustics Technology."

Wow turbo and supercharged!


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barndoor said:


> Wow turbo and supercharged!


Bass must be fast!


----------



## cqtek

Hello everyone.

This is my humble opinion about the new LZ A4 Pro.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a4-pro.25495/reviews#review-27039


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is a scary earphone. Tin Hifi is guilty of trying to capture lightening in the bottle for a 2nd time. Since their original T2 put them on the board why not make a new EVO design and make one better. Except these are not a real Evolution of their T2. I can tell the driver resolves better from their original T2 but the tuning. Well

lets just say is as scary as this Jack-0-lantern. Too much upper mids on this one. Way too much we are talking 15dbs worth. You want a whole lot of crash symbols and brightness in your ear holes. These are the phones to get. Don't know what they were thinking with this one. I can guarantee you will get some fatigue pie with this one.

This Halloween season this one is full of tricks and not so much treats. My take on what will be a vastly overlooked Tin Hifi T2 Evo. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-evo.25496/reviews#review-27041  I find the Reecho SG-01 just obliterates this thing in every perceivable way when it comes to sound and not to mention retails for $10 cheaper.


----------



## Dsnuts

This one some of you fellas might be interested in. If you never heard of Thinksound. These guys only make earphones and headphones with wood housings. This headphone these guys made is their first full sized can and it delivers the goods. I have to return this preproduction model I did a write up with but man oh man. This is how you make a bass can worth owning. 





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thinksound-ov21.25497/


----------



## mndless

For those interested, it looks like Penon finally got the Yanyin Rosemary up for sale. It certainly looks good, but the price is quite prohibitive.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...1-28&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000025639266812"}





Penon also continues their practice of just not providing the graphs for any of their sets, so good luck.


----------



## Dsnuts

I noticed they price according to sound quality with the Aladdin being especially aggressive which is a good tactic to introduce a new IEM maker. I can honestly say with Yanyin stuff your gonna get what you pay for them in SQ easily. Their Canon is one of the better earphones at its price range and I am gonna assume using 8BAs+ Bio dynamic will be flagship level for the Yanyin earphones.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> I noticed they price according to sound quality with the Aladdin being especially aggressive which is a good tactic to introduce a new IEM maker. I can honestly say with Yanyin stuff your gonna get what you pay for them in SQ easily. Their Canon is one of the better earphones at its price range and I am gonna assume using 8BAs+ Bio dynamic will be flagship level for the Yanyin earphones.


I'm curious how the Aladdin would fare against the GS Audio GD3A, since it's a truly excellent set at a sub-$100 price point. If I hadn't found the DioFit Standard Leakage tips to dramatically improve the bass performance of my TRI Starsea, I would say it just stomps all over the typically recommended 1+2 IEMs. With those particular eartips on the Starsea, it's more of a tossup than before.

I just know that for $800, I would expect it to either have some exotic drivers like some electrets or be tuned phenomenally well. It's competing with the Kinera NanNa 2.0 at that price point, so it's got some pretty stuff competition.

Maybe Penon will send around a review unit so more of the Head-fi reviewers can graph and review their performance.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> Here is a scary earphone. Tin Hifi is guilty of trying to capture lightening in the bottle for a 2nd time. Since their original T2 put them on the board why not make a new EVO design and make one better. Except these are not a real Evolution of their T2. I can tell the driver resolves better from their original T2 but the tuning. Well
> 
> lets just say is as scary as this Jack-0-lantern. Too much upper mids on this one. Way too much we are talking 15dbs worth. You want a whole lot of crash symbols and brightness in your ear holes. These are the phones to get. Don't know what they were thinking with this one. I can guarantee you will get some fatigue pie with this one.
> 
> This Halloween season this one is full of tricks and not so much treats. My take on what will be a vastly overlooked Tin Hifi T2 Evo. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-evo.25496/reviews#review-27041  I find the Reecho SG-01 just obliterates this thing in every perceivable way when it comes to sound and not to mention retails for $10 cheaper.


Inspired photographic content!


----------



## Dsnuts

I even tried the usual full thicker 8 cored copper with narrow bored tips. Nope, it don't help that it has a thinner note weight to the sound. This is a case where they tried to tune a cheap earphone to sound expensive. Which ends up making them sound even cheaper than their intended sound.

Tin Hifi stuff seems to be a hit or miss. Mostly a miss, to be honest I never was a huge fan of their original T2 either. A big bass roll off gets no play from me. I thought they was making some progress with their T2 plus. And then they resort to this Evo tuning where everything is bright.

I don't know if bright and thin works in the IEM realm for any type of sound. But hey I seen some folks give out 5 star ratings on the express for these so there must be fans of thin and bright. Its not how I like my sound. Did I mention it has almost zero depth to the sound? It has a quick decay to the sound too which makes them dry sounding on top of the brightness. Dry brittle, thin, lacking emotion and depth. The bass end on these are better than the original T2 but otherwise it is not the evolution you would imagine it would be. What a waste of time and effort. I hope folks at Tin Hifi read my review.

I do believe these are the worst I have heard all year and we are talking at that price level.


----------



## jmwant

WAON303 said:


> Looks like swappable termination plugs will be a common feature in the sub $200 price bracket.
> 
> Haven't heard great things about the Neptune and Uranus models so I'm not sure if the Dmagic Solo will be a competitive IEM.


Yeah, replaceable plugs are getting more and more common nowadays. FD3, KATO, Falcon Pro and Kinera released a whole series of cables, all with replaceable plugs.


----------



## jmwant

Fiio releasing it's first usb dac-amp in years.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jmwant said:


> Fiio releasing it's first usb dac-amp in years.


Cool!
I could not find any details yet.

It would be really great to see BTR7, just improving on battery life and BT range of quite nice and capable BTR5.
I like BTR5 DAC/amp sound implementation the best among my little collections of dongles - E44, BHD, UA2, FD1, S9 (returned).

So looking forward to KA3 as well.


----------



## jmwant

PhonoPhi said:


> Cool!
> I could not find any details yet.
> 
> It would be really great to see BTR7, just improving on battery life and BT range of quite nice and capable BTR5
> ...


Yeah, I could not find any details too. Gotta wait for two days more. If they release a btr7, they should update the app too with PMEQ support.


----------



## Dsnuts

cqtek said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about the new LZ A4 Pro.
> 
> ...


I just threw these on for the first time. These have similar tonality to their A2 Pros but without the weird 2Khz spike. Lol. These are much better I can tell out of the box. I am surprised they included this graphene cable.  Seems to match up well. Looking forward to getting to know these things. Lots of tuning options.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> I even tried the usual full thicker 8 cored copper with narrow bored tips. Nope, it don't help that it has a thinner note weight to the sound. This is a case where they tried to tune a cheap earphone to sound expensive. Which ends up making them sound even cheaper than their intended sound.
> 
> Tin Hifi stuff seems to be a hit or miss. Mostly a miss, to be honest I never was a huge fan of their original T2 either. A big bass roll off gets no play from me. I thought they was making some progress with their T2 plus. And then they resort to this Evo tuning where everything is bright.
> 
> ...



Agree with your evaluation of the T2 Evo. Overly bright with thin note weight, wonky timbre, gets 2.5/5 for me. Crap isolation.





And best part, Tin HIFI hasn't fixed their MMCX QC problems of the T2/T4 series. My T2 Plus was spinning like a windvane from out of the box. The T2 Evo's MMCX is so tight, that a dentist's tools are needed to remove the thing.

Not an evolution as per its namesake. Although the T2 Evo is not the worst set I've had the displeasure of listening to this year. That award of worst IEM will have to go to the Shozy Ceres, way pricier with an even worse tuning.


----------



## JEHL

Would a DD+BC sub $100 IEM be possible?


----------



## r31ya (Oct 18, 2021)

jmwant said:


> Fiio releasing it's first usb dac-amp in years.


I really want to sell my dragonfly red, but i need replacement for it. 
I was going to buy zen dac, but if this turns out to be pretty decent, i might buy this one instead

Say, is this fiio ka3 going to be replace the old cheap k1, or they try to hit the current kings in budget usb dac, xduoo link 2, hidiz s9 pro, and ibasso dc03?


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is the time to start a week in big fashion, good spirits, and with some good music!! 

I found the perfect IEM to do this with, and it is the Illumination IEM from TTAUDIO!! Sure, the IEM is made by MOONDROP, but TTAUDIO supports it and you'll have the best of time if you decide to get all your audio-related stuffs from them~ 

The current sound of Illumination is an energetic, lively and vivid one, with good dynamics, a really open presentation, and with a good amount of detail! 

I never thought I'd see the day when Moondrop starts making flagships, but they actually designed a proper acoustic chamber, along with a nice dynamic driver for Illumination, so it deserves your attention if you're eccentric about V-Shaped signatures, with some extra bass and lower treble 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/moondrop-illumination-iems-listen-to-the-starlight.html


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 18, 2021)

*QDC DMagic Solo:*

https://www.gizaudio.com/qdc-dmagic-solo-single-dynamic-iems-done-qdc-style/

$160 USD, single DD. One of the cheapest QDC products so far?

Apparently comes with a cable that has an interchangeable plug system compatible with 2.5mm, 4.4mm, and 3.5mm sources

Specs
>Impedance: 18Ω.
>Sensitivity: 98dB SPL/mW.
>Frequency response: 10Hz-30kHz.
>Noise-isolation: 26dB.

Might need amping due to the lowish sensitivity too.

Any takers?


----------



## Ace Bee (Oct 18, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> *QDC DMagic Solo:*
> 
> https://www.gizaudio.com/qdc-dmagic-solo-single-dynamic-iems-done-qdc-style/
> 
> ...


I am highly interested in it. However, that 10 dB roll off after 5 kHz till 10 kHz, and a further 10 dB roll of after that has me a bit concerned. But I am still interested to know how the final tuning turns out, a DD with a polite treble can still be welcome if done right, and can be used for laid back listening. The bass shelf is quite lucrative though, however, coupled with the polite treble, might contribute towards a not so airy listen. But anyway, graphs do not tell the whole story, I will wait for the reviews.


----------



## baskingshark

Ace Bee said:


> I am highly interested in it. However, that 10 dB roll off after 5 kHz till 10 kHz, and a further 10 dB roll ff after that has me a bit concerned. But I am still interested to know how the final tuning turns out, a DD with a polite treble can still be welcome if done right, and can be used for laid back listening. The bass shelf is quite lucrative though, however, coupled with the polite treble, might contribute towards a not so airy listen. But anyway, graphs do not tell the whole story, I will wait for the reviews.



Yes agreed, graphs tell half the story.

But personally, I take store provided graphs with a pinch of salt. It is a common CHIFI manufacturer trick to stretch the axis and smooth out unwanted peaks and troughs!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Yes agreed, graphs tell half the story.
> 
> But personally, I take store provided graphs with a pinch of salt. It is a common CHIFI manufacturer trick to stretch the axis and smooth out unwanted peaks and troughs!


That graph looks similar to the older Dmagic 3D.


----------



## jmwant

Upcoming xDuoo Desktop and portable gears!


----------



## Ace Bee

I got the BGVP DN3 recently for a listen and review. It is a fine little piece for around $80, while having a crowd pleasing tuning generated from a proven formula. It initially impressed me at the first listen, but was not able to retain my attention for long afterwards. Here is my review if anyone would like to read it:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dn3.25350/review/27063/


----------



## r31ya

jmwant said:


> Upcoming xDuoo Desktop and portable gears!


ooh, Xduoo Link 2 with Balanced out~!
And it take me a minute as my initial reaction was, "wait poke now have full screen?" and then i saw the smaller screen down there...


----------



## Ultrainferno

jmwant said:


> Topping releases E50 as an upgrade to E30!
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/toppi...ac-an-upgrade-to-highly-acclaimed-topping-e30



The new Topping E50 & L50 DAC/AMP combo is exactly what we're looking at in today's article. The E50 and L50 stack offers excellent performance for the money and it easily outperforms its price tag. Therefore we are giving it our recommended buy award.

https://www.headfonia.com/topping-e50-l50-review/


----------



## unifutomaki

Looks like my ZEX have finally reached my country. Looking forward to KZ’s first magnetostat hybrid 

Other items I have on the way:

Earmen Eagle
Koss PortaProX


----------



## Tzennn

Not sure anyone review this but hey, here's another budget gem: QKZ ZXT
Bought this for 5$







Come with blon cable, 2 set of silicon, "bass boost" and "balanced" tips
Beautiful transparent purple but plastic shell
Just receive it today, here some graph for you:



Yes, this is Tanya tuning but for 5$ ... with better bass and worse mid.
Just a another classic V shape not much to talk about
Bass: Have similar bass to Blon 03, with a okish attack and good decay, very clean and tight bass. not as texture as Blon
Mid: Very recess lower mid and mid, grainy mid, thin vocal
Treble: Very clean, good clarity with suprisingly good air and sparkle. better treble than KZ DQ6 for sure
Soundstage is small, imaging is ok.

If you broke or something this definitely worth the price.


----------



## Q Mass

baskingshark said:


> *QDC DMagic Solo:*
> 
> https://www.gizaudio.com/qdc-dmagic-solo-single-dynamic-iems-done-qdc-style/
> 
> ...


I'm always on the lookout for pentaconn/4.4mm cables that are 90degree, so I hope that QDC will sell this cable separately (at a reasonable price, the Dragon or whatever it's called is priced at proper 'lets bleed these dumb suckers' levels.)
I wish someone made an angled 4.4 like the one Fiio uses, but sold it separately so we could choose what kind of cable we want to make/buy. My personal choice would be 16 strand, soft like NiceHCK cables and be available with angled iem connectors. I wouldn't even need the swappable jack, just angled at both ends, 16 strand (or another equally 'limp' configuration) and affordable.
QDC don't really seem to do affordable though. I see they do have, like $60 cables, but they don't look like much, and they want $250 shipping!! (OK, this is presumably either an error, or a placeholder, to give them the benefit of the doubt).
I know I could use an adaptor like the ddhifi, but I really dislike 2.5mm terminations.

TL-DR....still patiently waiting for Neutrik or someone to make a nice angled 4.4 jack, or QDC to sell this cable on it's own (at a realistic price!)


----------



## unifutomaki

Been listening to the CAL!2s for several days now (evenings after work and over the weekend) and they’re really quite decent for a cheap pair of cans (I bought these for USD 75 new old stock) to chill out with. These are comfier, plusher and way less creaky than the original CAL, with a better (and replaceable) cable. Soundstage and imaging is pretty decent for a closed-back headphone and is a step up from the CAL. Bass is present and forward, and definitely kicked up a notch compared to the CAL, but I wouldn’t call these dark-sounding. It’s a shame that these have remained in the shadow of the original CAL since this is a better budget headphone, in my opinion, on nearly every count.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Ahead of my full review (which will be completed in the next couple of weeks) I just wanted to post a few first impressions of the NF Audio NE4. I’ve been aware of NF Audio for a while, but this is the first time I’ve actually listened to any of their products, and I must say I’m super impressed.

The NF Audio is a 4 BA model with one key feature, namely changeable faceplates that contain different crossover circuitry. Unlike most IEMs that have different switch settings (with the exception of the exceptional @Penon Legend – more on that next week), the NE4 faceplates make a considerable change to the sound signatures by utilising the drivers in completely different ways. And each of these sound profiles are carefully and thoughtfully tuned for very specific use cases. The black ‘reference plate’ has a pleasantly balanced signature with a slight low-end bump. The red ‘pop’ plate significantly increases the thump in the lower registers (by several dB) whilst recessing the mid-range slightly and smoothing out the treble marginally. Whereas the blue ‘transparent’ faceplate presents a signature that might accurately be described as ‘most neutral’, with an almost completely linear presentation from the lower to mid registers and a slight bump in the treble. All discernibly different signatures for very different listening experiences, all three of which are extremely satisfying in their own right.

My only gripe so far is with the stock cable which, whilst not particularly egregious in any way, just doesn’t bring out the best of what this IEM can offer. As soon as I switched the cable to something a little more suitable, the NE4’s showed their true colours and have provided me with several hours of listening pleasure with all of the faceplates.

Will all three signatures be right for everybody. Of course not (the ‘transparent’ plates likely to be the most divisive) but surely that’s the point of having changeable signatures in the first place.

With the NE4 you genuinely do get 3 IEMs in one for a very reasonable price given what they offer! And, apparently, NF Audio may be releasing additional faceplates/crossovers for the NE4 too.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 19, 2021)

I have placed my order for the Kato's now instead of waiting for 11.11. The reason for this is because for the UK Ali Express charge tax upto £135 which is just below the Kato's price. Also, since the stores are generally well known for declaring less I have a feeling I would probably end up saving a tad bit more now then actually waiting for 11.11. The Kato's are priced at £144 now from the moondrop store so I am assuming it will definitely go below the £135 threshold by the time of 11.11 which most likely means a £20+ tax to expect. By ordering now I guess I'll only be charged £8 for the handling fee and probably around £11 for all fees. You lot reckon I'm right in ordering now?


----------



## ChrisOc

Nabillion_786 said:


> I have placed my order for the Kato's now instead of waiting for 11.11. The reason for this is because for the UK Ali Express charge tax upto £135 which is just below the Kato's price. Also, since the stores are generally well known for declaring less I have a feeling I would probably end up saving a tad bit more now then actually waiting for 11.11. The Kato's are priced at £144 now from the moondrop store so I am assuming it will definitely go below the £135 threshold by the time of 11.11 which most likely means a £20+ tax to expect. By ordering now I guess I'll only be charged £8 for the handling fee and probably around £11 for all fees. You lot reckon I'm right in ordering now?


As I understand it, When you buy abroad, you will pay a 20%, UK Value Added Tax (VAT) at the point of purchase, if the cost of the item is below £135.  If the price exceeds £135, in addition to the 20% VAT, you will pay import duty. At the price of £144, you will pay both VAT and import duty. If the price falls to £135 or below £135, you will pay no more than 20% of the purchase price.

Your seem to say you have already bought the Kotos, but if you have not bought the Katos yet, my advice is to get a reputable seller, and negotiate the price with the seller, if you want to buy before the 11th November. You might avoid paying both taxes, if the negotiated price falls below £135, and possibly you will not have to wait a month for your earphones. Just remember, the discounts may be attractive after 11th November but the waiting times are not.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 19, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> As I understand it, When you buy abroad, you will pay a 20%, UK Value Added Tax (VAT) at the point of purchase, if the cost of the item is below £135.  If the price exceeds £135, in addition to the 20% VAT, you will pay import duty. At the price of £144, you will pay both VAT and import duty. If the price falls to £135 or below £135, you will pay no more than 20% of the purchase price.
> 
> Your seem to say you have already bought the Kotos, but if you have not bought the Katos yet, my advice is to get a reputable seller, and negotiate the price with the seller, if you want to buy before the 11th November. You might avoid paying both taxes, if the negotiated price falls below £135, and possibly you will not have to wait a month for your earphones. Just remember, the discounts may be attractive after 11th November but the waiting times are not.


Thanks for your reply and help! The seller told me that they generally declare very less. I still have time to cancel my order but if the seller declares less then that would mean I would not be paying a big tax fee right? If just say the discount price got to £130 From £144 that would mean I would have to pay an extra £26 of tax price on the spot whereas the other way I only pay the tax of the declared price of the seller along with the £8 handling fee. In the end it probably all works out similar prices ordering now or at 11.11 as long as I don't get charged for a handling fee and the full price tax. I'm just hoping to be charged on the stores declared fee. I hope I'm right on my understanding?


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 20, 2021)

KickAssChewGum said:


> Ahead of my full review (which will be completed in the next couple of weeks) I just wanted to post a few first impressions of the NF Audio NE4. I’ve been aware of NF Audio for a while, but this is the first time I’ve actually listened to any of their products, and I must say I’m super impressed.
> 
> The NF Audio is a 4 BA model with one key feature, namely changeable faceplates that contain different crossover circuitry. Unlike most IEMs that have different switch settings (with the exception of the exceptional @Penon Legend – more on that next week), the NE4 faceplates make a considerable change to the sound signatures by utilising the drivers in completely different ways. And each of these sound profiles are carefully and thoughtfully tuned for very specific use cases. The black ‘reference plate’ has a pleasantly balanced signature with a slight low-end bump. The red ‘pop’ plate significantly increases the thump in the lower registers (by several dB) whilst recessing the mid-range slightly and smoothing out the treble marginally. Whereas the blue ‘transparent’ faceplate presents a signature that might accurately be described as ‘most neutral’, with an almost completely linear presentation from the lower to mid registers and a slight bump in the treble. All discernibly different signatures for very different listening experiences, all three of which are extremely satisfying in their own right.
> 
> ...



First thing I did was take off that cheapo cable they threw on there. It is not even good for their NM2+ earphone let alone a flagship level quad BA set up. Glad your getting to scrutinize the NE4.. Remarkable how natural the bass line is from the BA they are using on them.

Speaking of switchable tunings. LZ A4 pro.
These share some similarities to their previous LZ A2 pro. But the 2Khz bump is not as drastic here. Remarkable just how much bass you can pump out of a dynamic with different venting caps. It goes from neutral, moderate to a stout 10-12dbs of sub bass presence just by use of different sized venting caps. Then they use 4 different nozzles to open up the upper mid to treble emphasis. Its got some good variety as far as tuning options goes. Kinda fun messing with all them tuning options.

Also got a set of the Shozy B2 last night with a set of Ceres too. I was told both these sets need good burn in.  We will see how they turn out.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review of TKZK Wave.



Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/reviews#review-27068


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-ka3-first-usb-dac-amp-from-the-house-of-fiio-is-here
 Impressive power output, probably the most affordable dac-amp with both 3.5 and 4.4 outputs.


----------



## Atek2019

New USB DAC from Hiby :
HiBy FC5 MQA​
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003427516837.html


----------



## musicday

Atek2019 said:


> New USB DAC from Hiby :
> HiBy FC5 MQA​
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003427516837.html


Still no screen...


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> First thing I did was take off that cheapo cable they threw on there. It is not even good for their NM2+ earphone let alone a flagship level quad BA set up. Glad your getting to scrutinize the NE4.. Remarkable how natural the bass line is from the BA they are using on them.
> 
> Speaking of switchable tunings. LZ A4 pro.
> These share some similarities to their previous LZ A2 pro. But the 2Khz bump is not as drastic here. Remarkable just how much bass you can pump out of a dynamic with different venting caps. It goes from neutral, moderate to a stout 10-12dbs of sub bass presence just by use of different sized venting caps. Then they use 4 different nozzles to open up the upper mid to treble emphasis. Its got some good variety as far as tuning options goes. Kinda fun messing with all them tuning options.
> ...


B2, I almost forgot about them...I will be waiting to hear from you regarding that.


----------



## Robius

Atek2019 said:


> New USB DAC from Hiby :
> HiBy FC5 MQA​
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003427516837.html


I guess Hiby didn't get the memo about MQA.


----------



## BenF (Oct 20, 2021)

Atek2019 said:


> New USB DAC from Hiby :
> HiBy FC5 MQA​
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003427516837.html


Why would anybody pay 227$ for FC5, when R3 Pro Saber version is available for 201$ ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001828756819.html
On top of using it as a DAC it
1) Can be used it as a player
2) Supports streaming apps
3) Has Wi-Fi
4) Has bi-directional Bluetooth
5) Has a coaxial out
6) Has a Line Out
7) Supports DSD256
8) Has higher output power on the balanced - 280mW vs 125mW at 32Ohm
9) Powered by an internal battery - won't drain your battery.
10) Has a screen.
11) Has both Single and Balanced outputs (FC5 is only balanced)
12) FC5 has 114dB SNR, when R3 Pro Saber has 118 (SE) and 120 (Balanced).
13) FC5 has a fake "balanced" design - there is only one 2-channel DAC, when R3 Pro Saber has dual DACs.
etc...


----------



## Atek2019

BenF said:


> Why would anybody pay 227$ for FC5, when R3 Pro Saber version is available for 201$ ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001828756819.html
> On top of using it as a DAC it
> 1) Can be used it as a player
> ...


but with higher DAC chip


----------



## BenF

Atek2019 said:


> but with higher DAC chip


ES9281PRO (FC5) has 122dB DNR, ES9218 (R3 Pro Saber) has 121dB - no one will hear this difference.
https://www.esstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/ES9281A_80A_PRO-Product-Brief-v0.2.5.pdf
https://www.esstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/ES9218P_Datasheet_v1.8.pdf
And of course, the implementation affects these numbers too - FC5 has 114dB SNR, when R3 Pro Saber has 118 (SE) and 120 (Balanced).

Besides, what good does this higher DAC chip do, if the resulting features of the product are the same or worse (DSD128 vs DSD256)?

And most importantly - FC5 has a fake "balanced" design - there is only one 2-channel DAC, when R3 Pro Saber has dual DACs.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ace Bee said:


> B2, I almost forgot about them...I will be waiting to hear from you regarding that.


I was told to burn them in. Look for a special announcement regarding those by the way. I will have more to say once they are ready for the reveal.


----------



## unifutomaki

My first taste of a magnetostat hybrid. I’m liking the KZ ZEX more than I thought I would.


----------



## dharmasteve

I like the KZ Zex a lot too. I put on the KZ upgrade cable and some Spiral Dots. Crazy good tuning for such a low cost. My favourite KZ along with the DQ6. This is one everybody is going to like.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're having a good time, some awesome music, and want to enjoy some clean music, you can always rely on the Revolution DAC from Allo.com to provide that for you!! 

Those guys are enthusiasts of both measurements and subjective data on sound, and their Revolution DAC surely punches above its weight class, but at the same time, it is quite neutral, so if your sound was too warm already, it can bring some good hearted balance to it. 

I take the time to compare the Revolution DAC to other DACs, most of which are more pricey, and I also take the time to describe what I hear while using it, so I hope my notes are useful to you~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/allo-audio-revolution-dac-warm-autumn-evening-code.html


----------



## RoN1N47

dharmasteve said:


> I like the KZ Zex a lot too. I put on the KZ upgrade cable and some Spiral Dots. Crazy good tuning for such a low cost. My favourite KZ along with the DQ6. This is one everybody is going to like.


If you had to choose Zex or DQ6, which one would it be? I heard good things about both and can't decide. I want very good bass, good mids, and a bit of treble sparkle. Which one would fit the bill? Thanks.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/colorfly-cda-m1-high-performance-usb-type-c-dac-amp

Colorfly released it's first USB dac-amp!


----------



## InvisibleInk

Announcement of Thieaudio Monarch MKII


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> Announcement of Thieaudio Monarch MKII


Any idea about the pricing?


----------



## jmwant

Atek2019 said:


> New USB DAC from Hiby :
> HiBy FC5 MQA​
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003427516837.html


At this price, It's going to face a lot of competition with Lotoo Paw S2 and LP W1.


----------



## Barndoor

Hiby RS6 with R2R dac
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/hiby-rs6-latest-hi-res-music-player-with-r-2r-dac-architecture


----------



## jmwant

BenF said:


> C5 has a fake "balanced" design - there is only one 2-channel DAC,


I was under the impression that true balanced is possible one dac.🥲


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> Any idea about the pricing?



On reddit I saw a post with this transcript from the Linsoul Discord:

_According to Dèng in the Linsoul Discord channel

(https://discordapp.com/channels/565373664921649153/598758400670564363/900222806531407922)



FAQs on THIEAUDIO Monarch MKII

Q: How big is the Monarch MKII?

A: It's similar to the Original Monarch.



Q: Will there be custom options available?

A: No, it's highly unlikely.



Q: When will it be launched?

A: By the end of October, together with THIEAUDIO V16 Vinity, hopefully.



Q: What's the price of the Monarch MKII?

A: This information will be available during launch.



Q: Will the Monarch MKII be available for pre-order?

A: Like the V16 Divinity, we will be releasing limited in-stocks for Monarch MKII during launch.



Q: Will the Monarch MKII have switches?

A: Like the V16 Divinity, there are no switches._


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> On reddit I saw a post with this transcript from the Linsoul Discord:
> 
> _According to Dèng in the Linsoul Discord channel
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## r31ya (Oct 21, 2021)

jmwant said:


> At this price, It's going to face a lot of competition with Lotoo Paw S2 and LP W1.


Kinda newbie for dac things
How good this might be compared to btr5?
All i have owned is,  dragonfly black+red, btr5. 

I have tried xduoo xd05 which is freakin awesome which i think is better than all the things i owned, but its been awhile since i tried it.


----------



## r31ya

Miss click edit with quote
---

I'm going to buy another dq6 to mod with tanya filter, but still waiting abit for ZEX news. 
I wonder which one "better" In direct comparison.


----------



## HealPerson

Hello everyone.
Could you please tell me the diameter of the sound hole in the ikko oh10? Have to buy new grills for the friend. 
Thx.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

The flagship Kinera Baldr 2, reviewed:

https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-baldr-2-review


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The DQ6 has decent bass and excellent sparkle. Mids are very lively. Bass is probably their weak spot, but I still love em.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Been using the CCA NRA, and after I changed out the stock cable with the K Bear Limpid pure silver, they really improved. They were kinda meh with the stock cable and the copper K Bear Rhyme. The stage was insufferably narrow, but going pure silver 8core was a revelation for these. The bass got more defined, the stage opened up a bit more left and ride wide, and the sound got more pleasing. an EST (magnetostat for you sticklers) for $20.00. Not bad at all with pure silver 8core cable.

EDIT : Using Sony A55 with latest mr walkman update.


----------



## kin HGD

KickAssChewGum said:


> Ahead of my full review (which will be completed in the next couple of weeks) I just wanted to post a few first impressions of the NF Audio NE4. I’ve been aware of NF Audio for a while, but this is the first time I’ve actually listened to any of their products, and I must say I’m super impressed.
> 
> The NF Audio is a 4 BA model with one key feature, namely changeable faceplates that contain different crossover circuitry. Unlike most IEMs that have different switch settings (with the exception of the exceptional @Penon Legend – more on that next week), the NE4 faceplates make a considerable change to the sound signatures by utilising the drivers in completely different ways. And each of these sound profiles are carefully and thoughtfully tuned for very specific use cases. The black ‘reference plate’ has a pleasantly balanced signature with a slight low-end bump. The red ‘pop’ plate significantly increases the thump in the lower registers (by several dB) whilst recessing the mid-range slightly and smoothing out the treble marginally. Whereas the blue ‘transparent’ faceplate presents a signature that might accurately be described as ‘most neutral’, with an almost completely linear presentation from the lower to mid registers and a slight bump in the treble. All discernibly different signatures for very different listening experiences, all three of which are extremely satisfying in their own right.
> 
> ...


When you put on the blue one, NE4 turn off a BA for bass, there will be a big change.


----------



## kin HGD

jmwant said:


> At this price, It's going to face a lot of competition with Lotoo Paw S2 and LP W1.


choose LP w2, don't choose hiby. as long as I tried Hiby, I know I would never buy any Hiby in my life.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 21, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Miss click edit with quote
> ---
> 
> I'm going to buy another dq6 to mod with tanya filter, but still waiting abit for ZEX news.
> I wonder which one "better" In direct comparison.


I have sat and compared the KZ DQ6 and the KZ ZEX side by side, 3.5mm from the HiBy R5, and A/B'd them. ZEX with Stock Cable, and L Spiral Dot's. KZ DQ6 with KZ upgrade cable and L Spiral Dot's.
Both sound good to my ears for very little money. I find the ZEX is a safer tuning and I prefer the DQ6's upper mids and treble. The ZEX treble rolls of a bit early and is less forward in the stage. The DQ6 has a more spacious presentation and a tad more general attack. The three DDs have more edge and oomph than the DD and Magnetostat of the ZEX. Bass is well presented on both and well forward in the V-shape. The DQ6 has slightly better placed mids and upper mids. The ZEX will probably please everyone it has a really toneful nice sound and the bass perhaps slightly more forwards, but the DQ6 to my ears is way more spacious and gives a better positional sense of instruments as on Tears Inside by Ornette Coleman, same on his Focus on Sanity. The DQ6 may divide more with it's more exciting presentation but it does 'edge' well.
The main difference is the staging, imaging, spaciousness, separation, which is more three dimensional in the DQ6, but both are good listens, and do KZ proud. So much for so little. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## BenF

jmwant said:


> I was under the impression that true balanced is possible one dac.🥲


Yes, if you are using a DAC with more than 2 channels, like ES9038PRO.
You can think of it as four 2-channel DACs in a single package.


----------



## jsmiller58

kin HGD said:


> choose LP w2, don't choose hiby. as long as I tried Hiby, I know I would never buy any Hiby in my life.


Hmmm.  Sounds like you’ve had a bad experience with HiBy before.  I have the HiBy R6 Pro and like it very much, so I personally would recommend HiBy to others.  But, I guess how each of us see it will depend on our own experiences.


----------



## weexisttocease




----------



## jmwant

weexisttocease said:


>


What's the price? Is the wheel as smooth as the classic ipods?


----------



## kin HGD

jsmiller58 said:


> Hmmm.  Sounds like you’ve had a bad experience with HiBy before.  I have the HiBy R6 Pro and like it very much, so I personally would recommend HiBy to others.  But, I guess how each of us see it will depend on our own experiences.


I don't recommend hiby because I think they lack something, such as: the musical. I once have R8 for a month, R8 is great on power and soundstage, but it is short on something musical, many people may say that R8 is referance product, but I think that to be referance doesn't mean not to be musical.

And I tried all products last weekend of hiby, the rs6 is a lot better than prototype, but the others, be careful.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dharmasteve said:


> I have sat and compared the KZ DQ6 and the KZ ZEX side by side, 3.5mm from the HiBy R5, and A/B'd them. ZEX with Stock Cable, and L Spiral Dot's. KZ DQ6 with KZ upgrade cable and L Spiral Dot's.
> Both sound good to my ears for very little money. I find the ZEX is a safer tuning and I prefer the DQ6's upper mids and treble. The ZEX treble rolls of a bit early and is less forward in the stage. The DQ6 has a more spacious presentation and a tad more general attack. The three DDs have more edge and oomph than the DD and Magnetostat of the ZEX. Bass is well presented on both and well forward in the V-shape. The DQ6 has slightly better placed mids and upper mids. The ZEX will probably please everyone it has a really toneful nice sound and the bass perhaps slightly more forwards, but the DQ6 to my ears is way more spacious and gives a better positional sense of instruments as on Tears Inside by Ornette Coleman, same on his Focus on Sanity. The DQ6 may divide more with it's more exciting presentation but it does 'edge' well.
> The main difference is the staging, imaging, spaciousness, separation, which is more three dimensional in the DQ6, but both are good listens, and do KZ proud. So much for so little. You can't go wrong with either.


Totally agree with you on the DQ6. We hear it very similarly, so I'm confident it's an accurate representation of the sound.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> What's the price? Is the wheel as smooth as the classic ipods?


$200.00


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kin HGD said:


> I don't recommend hiby because I think they lack something, such as: the musical. I once have R8 for a month, R8 is great on power and soundstage, but it is short on something musical, many people may say that R8 is referance product, but I think that to be referance doesn't mean not to be musical.
> 
> And I tried all products last weekend of hiby, the rs6 is a lot better than prototype, but the others, be careful.


The Hiby R5 is very musical. It also has a ton of tone control. It's not reference though. Far from it.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 1, 2021)

KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:


*KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?

_Aurora review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/_

*TKZK Wave* - $39usd, 1DD+1BA. neutral to neutral bright tuning, pretty lean bass and mids, treble can be a bit bright. Reminds me of the HM, but with metallic BA timbre and the usual BA/hybrid characteristics.

_TKZK Wave review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/_

*BGVP DH5* - $85usd, 1DD+4BA. A pretty analogue U-shaped sounding IEM, albeit haunted with its 5kHz treble peak... which might be an issue to some. To my ears, I do not find it much of an issue as I find it to add a bit of excitement to an otherwise smooth sounding treble.

_BGVP DH5 review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/_

Frequency Response graphs for all 3 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 3 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.




​


----------



## jmwant

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look ​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...


Is TKZK a subbrand of TinHiFi?


----------



## bryaudioreviews

jmwant said:


> Is TKZK a subbrand of TinHiFi?


From what I know, yes, they are


----------



## weexisttocease

jmwant said:


> What's the price? Is the wheel as smooth as the classic ipods?


Forgot to tag it's a photo via Facebook. It's mentioned it has price tag of 299$ but no sure if it's true. It looks to have Bluetooth and some sort software like the Hiby link. Also has FPGA. The design is a refined M1s.


----------



## kin HGD (Oct 22, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Hiby R5 is very musical. It also has a ton of tone control. It's not reference though. Far from it.


R5 is once a good choice, now the price is lower, If someone ask me about low price player, I will say a second-hand R5 or ZX300a will be the answer, but the charge port of walkman is a big shortage for zx300a.


----------



## kin HGD

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...


I am waiting for another version of Aurora, I have changed my starlight into the version of stable wood.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

kin HGD said:


> I am waiting for another version of Aurora, I have changed my starlight into the version of stable wood.


What is the other version of Aurora? With a different shell?


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Hiby R5 is very musical. It also has a ton of tone control. It's not reference though. Far from it.


Also agree completely. I've had my R5 for ages and like it a lot. I had two iBasso DX 160's, A FiiO M9, FiiO M6 and HiBy R6 and wasn't fully happy with any of them them until I got the R5. I can adjust the sound flavour with the MSEB, it has plenty of power to run all my earphones from it's 3.5mm or 4.4mm, and a good form factor + it is really inexpensive. Yep there is better sound out there but not for £200 squids. Along with my Sony Xperia 5ii phone I have kit I am happy with.


----------



## Asakurai

weexisttocease said:


>




full pic, since it's my picture xD

M1p still NOT released yet, it will priced for $349 USD


----------



## MiMiranda

how is your first impression? interested too, especially in the BU2


----------



## weexisttocease

Asakurai said:


> full pic, since it's my picture xD
> 
> M1p still NOT released yet, it will priced for $349 USD


Thanks.


----------



## yaps66

bryaudioreviews said:


> What is the other version of Aurora? With a different shell?


unstable wood! haha!


----------



## Asakurai

MiMiranda said:


> how is your first impression? interested too, especially in the BU2








I own a few good source such as: Quloos QA390, YinLuMei A1S, BLKEJI L2, F.Audio FA2, KAEI DAC-1 Pro


Let's talk about BU2
build quality is great, easy to use, Bluetooth connection is better than I expected (more stable than YLM B2 for sure) and it does support APTX HD
Reference-neutral sound tuning with slight boost on upper treble which result on more airy presentation with good detail, best pair with warm cans.
Noise floor is good so you can use your hyper sensitive IEMs safely, the power is okay, it can drive your planar through balanced but it won't drive to maximum potential for some "hard-to-drive" headphones.

The Value?
For $299, BU2 has decent value, you get what you paid, I don't think the value is phenomenal since YLM B2 also has similar value at the price range.
SQ alone, I think it's better than DX160, better noise floor, and it's definitely more neutral than DX160


----------



## kin HGD

yaps66 said:


> unstable wood! haha!





Here it is. I ordered them a few day ago, and now it is my new starlight,


----------



## kin HGD

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Hiby R5 is very musical. It also has a ton of tone control. It's not reference though. Far from it.


When I heard R5 in 2019.5.19. The prototype of R5, shocked by its screen and 4.4 sound. I was a user of shanling m5s then, very shocked by R5


----------



## yaps66

kin HGD said:


> Here it is. I ordered them a few day ago, and now it is my new starlight,


very nice!!


----------



## weexisttocease

Asakurai said:


> I own a few good source such as: Quloos QA390, YinLuMei A1S, BLKEJI L2, F.Audio FA2, KAEI DAC-1 Pro
> 
> 
> Let's talk about BU2
> ...


Do you have the M1p or had the chance to auditioned it?


----------



## Asakurai

weexisttocease said:


> Do you have the M1p or had the chance to auditioned it?


I borrow m1p and test it for 40 hours

For now, it's not complete yet as a product because firmware still has some bugs, hope they can fix it 😉

For the sound, it's cold tuning, not as cold as QP1R, but definitely still above WM1A stock in term of coldness
Great technical but might lack some musical for some people


----------



## darmanastartes

The Ambient Dynamics AD-006 “Lyndale” is a hybrid in-ear monitor (IEM) using a 1 dynamic driver + 1 balanced armature configuration. The Lyndale is not the kind of IEM I would seek out for myself given my preference for more treble-heavy tunings, but I am willing to to give it a cautious recommendation to anyone looking for an IEM with a laid-back sound signature, so long as they are willing to do some tip-rolling.

My full review, with measurements and additional images, is up on my blog:

https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/ambient-dynamics-ad-006-lyndale-review-dd6b187f9683


----------



## weexisttocease

Asakurai said:


> I borrow m1p and test it for 40 hours
> 
> For now, it's not complete yet as a product because firmware still has some bugs, hope they can fix it 😉
> 
> ...


Does it support gapless playback? Having a neutral and cold signature could be a good match for warmers IEMs.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at the SeeAudio Bravery on Headfonia! Article by @nanotechnos 
https://www.headfonia.com/seeaudio-bravery-review/


----------



## Mr.HiAudio




----------



## tgx78

How many IEMS do you release each year?

KZ: yes


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

tgx78 said:


> How many IEMS do you release each year?
> 
> KZ: yes


I'm still waiting for KZ to release a headphone cabinet


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I wonder how the ZEX is going to stand next to the NRA? Lately, I've actually fallen in love with the NRA's sound (caveat : this is playing through the Sony A55 ONLY). Once I switched to pure silver cable, JVC spiral dots, and burned them in, they are absolutely making love to my ears...for $25.00! I still prefer the EST 112 or DQ6/NX7 mk iii with my other DAP's and my phone, but combined with my A55, the synergy is simply unbeatable atm. Things could change as new comes in, but so far so good./


----------



## mndless

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I'm still waiting for KZ to release a headphone cabinet


One of these days they'll have enough to release an advent calendar.


----------



## mndless

If anyone wants to figure out what this says, they certainly look interesting. Crazy sensitive and will require an incredibly clean source with a low noise floor, but certainly interesting:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003308989299.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.s_00008.1.d5f947900iLGVv




























Looks like CTZ is scaling back the number of drivers slightly to only 9 or 10 BAs and a DD.


----------



## mndless

Fearless has quietly launched three new sorta entry-level sets over the past month or so:
A 1+1, 1+2, and 1+4 DD+BA configuration with some pretty interesting looking graphs. Of them, I think the Barcelona and Provence have the most appealing graphs:












Pricing seems pretty average at $118 for the Barcelona, $138 for the Province, and $228 for the Shangri-La


----------



## mndless

FiiO has also quietly launched their latest multi-BA set called the FA7S. It's a set with six drivers in a three-division setup where there are three dual-chamber BA drivers. Price is currently set at $339.99.






















The photo slicing is a bit weird, but whatever. It's fairly sensitive and has comparatively modest power handling. Impedance makes it less reliant on output impedance on the source, but you'll still want something with relatively low output impedance to avoid excessive coloration of the sound from that.


----------



## mndless

I also haven't seen anyone post anything about Ikko's newest product launch, which is a single DD set at the fairly reasonable price of $69.99. It's a 32Ohm set using a CNT deposition plastic film dynamic driver with a tuned rear chamber and front chamber, so it has some potential. No graphs as of yet. It does come in non-pastel color options as well.


----------



## mndless (Oct 25, 2021)

TRI has finally launched their re-shell of the TRI Starlight in an attractive resin-stabilized wooden shell. There have been no changes to the driver configuration or the tuning, so people who don't like bright tunings will probably still wish to steer clear of these. The wooden shell TRI Starlight are being priced at $998.75, so you're paying a premium for this shell design.

Edit: Good news everybody! I got some clarification from the wonderful @WendyLi that the price for the re-shelled version is the same at $799 from the official TRI store!
























Looks like they decided to ignore their previous poll post about which colors people liked most and just resolve the problem by offering all of them, which is my favorite approach.


----------



## mndless

Queen of Audio, typically abbreviated at QoA has also launched a new product. Oddly enough, for a single DD configuration, this one is being launched at a higher retail price than their Vesper, which is a hybrid design. The QoA Affinity is a single titanium composite DD set priced at $99. I am personally not a particular fan of the tuning as shown in their graph, but if you like the Etymotic reference tuning, then this might be a less ear-violating option.


----------



## WendyLi

mndless said:


> TRI has finally launched their re-shell of the TRI Starlight in an attractive resin-stabilized wooden shell. There have been no changes to the driver configuration or the tuning, so people who don't like bright tunings will probably still wish to steer clear of these. The wooden shell TRI Starlight are being priced at $998.75, so you're paying a premium for this shell design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is not $998, the price is the same as the previous ones, $799. you can check it on our official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_saleItems.8148356.1.16391640CJoxQh

The same price, more choices.


----------



## mndless

WendyLi said:


> The price is not $998, the price is the same as the previous ones, $799. you can check it on our official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_saleItems.8148356.1.16391640CJoxQh
> 
> The same price, more choices.


Thats good to know! I didn't see it pop up from your official store, so I wasn't sure. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ClieOS

Something for the earbuds folks.


----------



## RemedyMusic (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey fellas! Pls do check out my personal take on the Tforce yuan li. Im a musician from the Philippines and i really enjoyed this. My video is still at its early stage. Any suggestions are welcome to make the content more engaging. Much thanks!

Pls do watch it on youtube app to help me on my views and watch hours. Just a small youtuber trying to make it somehow. TIA!! 😎😎🤘🏻🤘🏻


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 25, 2021)

So these are a bit of a unique item. I say unique as it is not often one company earphone is evaluated by another manufacture to come up with something greater than their intended design.  Shozy and ISN. Both companies has lent their input to come up with a new version of the B2 single dynamic. Now called the Shozy SCB2.








https://penonaudio.com/shozy-scb2.html
It is like adam and eve. Peanut butter and jelly. Yin for the Yang. I was able to evaluate this paring for the past week and yes indeed this is a marvelous match up in sound and form. The ISN SC4 cable shown here is one of their all time best sellers and is imo one of the absolute best bang for buck cables in the market. Mostly pure silver with some copper elements. This cable is very close in sonic ability to the famed 175 cable that was introduced a while ago in the cable threads.

As for the host earphone.
SCB2 is imo their best sounding earphone I have heard from the group. I am gonna be honest and say I have never really been impressed by Shozy sound in the past. But these little gems are different.

It is an all metal construction that oozes style and yes they fit flat on your ears making them ideal for relaxing around or walking around as they have decent isolation due to the all metal build. Dual magnetic dynamic rich in timbre and musicality.

The SCB2 is a mild L shaped tuning with a moderate stage but what makes them sound unique is they have a supreme height and depth to the sound. These are the complete opposite of the recent Tin Hifi T2 Evo I did a review on. A bold full on forwardness to the sonics with more lower mids emphasis than upper mids. Male vocals sound superb on these as a result. Has a mild upper mid pinna gain. Their cohesion and timbre is outstanding. Their rich tonal character reminds me a bit of the old JVC woodies for timbre which was unexpected.  Sound is clean and has a headphone like fullness to the sonics that was also unexpected. Shells are actually smaller side of medium in size a cheez wedge shaped design that has a great fit and will fit anyone with comfort. It does have a relative shorter nozzle but not a big deal when using longer stemmed tips like Azla Senda fits.

The Shozy & ISN SCB2 has a rich tonal character that can sound a bit dark especially with the copper nozzle. Hence the match up with a more pure silver cable matches up extremely well to enhance its techicalities, stage, separation,details and imaging for this tuning. The three nozzles change the treble characteristics with the titanium nozzle being my preference. Its slightly enhances the treble and balances out the bold bass end. Treble has excellent extension and is fairly even balanced for the sound tuning. Not too much in presence but just right for the musical presentation.

Their copper nozzle enhancing wamth thickness and bass. Steel nozzle somewhere in between.  Here is a bit of a crazy coincidence. I had Fiios FD5 earphones on my desk when I was hearing the SCB2 and the nozzles from the FD5 and the FD7 both fit on the SCB2. Which also gives a slight different sound characteristics and makes the nozzle stems longer. Sounded really good with the treble large nozzle from the FD7.

Bass end of the SCB2 also has a rich tonal character and has a good amount of mid bass with a slight roll off toward sub bass. It has a healthy amount of bass for bass infused music and has good rangy tonal ability and fullness for the low notes. If I was a guessing man based on levels of bass. I would guess to be somewhere in the 10 db plus range in bass emphasis. The SCB2 reminds me a bit of the sound balancing of the recent ISN EST50 in tuning and sound profile. Of course in the form of a very capable dynamic. Excllent dynamic earphones and uniquely musical, superb timbre and very good technicalities round up the Shozy & ISN SCB2.


----------



## chickenmoon

Dsnuts said:


> So these are a bit of a unique item. I say unique as it is not often one company earphone is evaluated by another manufacture to come up with something greater than their intended design.  Shozy and ISN. Both companies has lent their input to come up with a new version of the B2 single dynamic. Now called the Shozy SCB2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is just the same B2 with another cable? 

I saw some B2 in reviews that came with a japanese cable I believe while those sold on ali which I bought last year come with a shozy tribrid gold/silver/cooper cable. The shells are basically the same as those of the Tanchjim Oxygen, the only difference being removable nozle and extra back plate. I think they are good earphones if one likes lots of bass/warmth because they've got lots of it even with the "treble" nozzles. The bass is very clean however, probably amongst the cleanest I've heard.


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya it is the same B2 but with a cable that matches up even better with the sonic ability of the B2. The beauty of this cable that will be included with the B2 is that it is essentially a boutique cable they are throwing in there for the same amount. ISN SC4 keeps it more silver infused vs plated cable like that tri cable mentioned. I was asked to try a variety of cables on the B2 to see how well the ISN SC4 matches up with the B2. 

I kept on coming back to the SC4 as it is remarkable how well it matches up with the Sonics of the B2. Adding gold and more copper infusion to the B2 is not a good idea. It already has a thicker richer base sound and I tried other cables with gold and copper in the mix and it ends up sounding like Chocolate. Syrupy. A bit too much richness. SC4 does not add a thicker note weight but enhances more technicalities, stage, detail, imaging and supports what the B2 truly sound like more so than adding more coloration, which again is not what the B2 needs. So in fact synergizes perfectly with it.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Cayin Fantasy.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cayin-fantasy.25178/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, check out my review on KZ ZEX.

Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-zex.25502/reviews#review-27117


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Mates, check out my review on KZ ZEX.
> 
> Link:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-zex.25502/reviews#review-27117


Based on this review, the NRA beats it's sister ZEX EST! Though stage is not it's strong suit, separation is, as well as resolution in the highs and spatial qualities. Imaging is really good.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Based on this review, the NRA beats it's sister ZEX EST! Though stage is not it's strong suit, separation is, as well as resolution in the highs and spatial qualities. Imaging is really good.


Actually I would consider the ZEX to have above average soundstage, imaging, and a detailed but not harsh treble. But I also took the stock tips and tossed them in the trash immediately.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



KB Ear Aurora review done!

I compared it with KB Ear BElieve and BLON BL03 and called it the true BLON BL-03 successor.

Click the link below to find out why 

link to review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 26, 2021)

Tin P1 Plus is on the way!

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/379948703829597

Purported to have better bass than the P1 Plus, which was slated for having an anemic subbass. Hope it doesn't require a nuclear power plant to drive, for a planar haha.






Will the other planar release, the 7HZ Timeless, still be "timeless" after the P1 Plus comes out?


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> So these are a bit of a unique item. I say unique as it is not often one company earphone is evaluated by another manufacture to come up with something greater than their intended design.  Shozy and ISN. Both companies has lent their input to come up with a new version of the B2 single dynamic. Now called the Shozy SCB2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you kindly compare it with the FD5? Please use the titanium nozzle on SCB2 and Wide nozzle on FD5. That will help me get a better understanding of it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mndless

baskingshark said:


> Tin P1 Plus is on the way!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/379948703829597
> 
> ...


I'd love to see a comparison between them and the ToneKing P10. The graph of the P10 looks really pleasantly bassy and warm, with a similar fatigue-reducing dip at 5-7kHz like the TRI Starsea. It's also very compact and relatively inexpensive for a planar magnetic set. No idea about its power requirements, though. I'm a bit hesitant to consider buying one myself at the moment since the vast majority of my listening is done using the FiiO LC-BT2 due to the convenience of a wireless adapter with great battery life. I sincerely doubt that they would really be capable of pushing a power-hungry planar set.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey guys sorry I wasn't much on the thread since I have, quite a few iems left to review and also Post graduate counselling of mine is going to start,
but i managed to find some time and worked some nights on this R01 review pretty hard. Would love some opinions on how I did !! R01 review is up





*Akoustyx *was a nice surprise for me, the reviews for them are R-220 and The best of the both and something i really liked at this price of 100$ R-110








*CCZ Plume* eventhough okayish but the build quality lacks a lot for the price, its review is up and its not a good rating, they need to improve the quality a lot, Plume





*See Audio Bravery* was one of the more lush laid back listening iem, I have heard in a while now but that price tag is tad bit too and technical performance isnt that great. Heres its review Bravery




COMING UP NEXT IN THE SHOOTINGTECHIE SHOW 🤣- FINAL AUDIO E1000 AND BLON BL-01 vs BLON 03,

ALSO SOME KILOBUCKS IEMs (SPOILER- one kilobuck and one low end did surprise me a lot)


----------



## unifutomaki

And now I’m playing in mid-fi


----------



## Jmop

mndless said:


> I'd love to see a comparison between them and the ToneKing P10. The graph of the P10 looks really pleasantly bassy and warm, with a similar fatigue-reducing dip at 5-7kHz like the TRI Starsea. It's also very compact and relatively inexpensive for a planar magnetic set. No idea about its power requirements, though. I'm a bit hesitant to consider buying one myself at the moment since the vast majority of my listening is done using the FiiO LC-BT2 due to the convenience of a wireless adapter with great battery life. I sincerely doubt that they would really be capable of pushing a power-hungry planar set.


Any energy at 4k is bad news, your better off peaking a little at 5k to at least have separation of treble from vocals. That way any later treble peaks will feel less sharp.


----------



## unifutomaki

Zero-hour impressions:

Incredibly lightweight and unobtrusive. These slip into my ears and pretty much disappear. 
The stock cable, while not a flashy piece, does the job and isn’t overly heavy unlike all the braided ropes out there. 
The A4000 has an intense, detailed, mids-forward sound signature that leans towards brightness. 
As a result, I probably wouldn’t use these for commuting (Fletcher Munson curve).
Some listeners will probably find these “shouty”, especially at higher volumes.
Listening to my favourite artist (Soraru) through the A4000 for the first time has me taken aback. I’m hearing the little nuances and shifts in his voice; he sounds more lifelike and less like a recording, if you will. 
The perceived soundstage is expansive and almost “holographic”.


----------



## JEHL

Crinacle rated the 7Hz Timeless A in both tonal and technical. Which I believe this makes it the highest rated single driver IEM alongside Sony MDR-EX1000. This also makes it the second most expensive worth the blind rated IEM behind the Moondrop Blessing 2. 

He points out however that it has mediocre staging however. Makes me wonder how many people would rank it below B just for this alone.


----------



## Jmop

JEHL said:


> Crinacle rated the 7Hz Timeless A in both tonal and technical. Which I believe this makes it the highest rated single driver IEM alongside Sony MDR-EX1000. This also makes it the second most expensive worth the blind rated IEM behind the Moondrop Blessing 2.
> 
> He points out however that it has mediocre staging however. Makes me wonder how many people would rank it below B just for this alone.


Dusk doesn’t even measure well in the later half of the treble, seems over hyped. Nice looking bass to mids transition though.


----------



## Ace Bee

JEHL said:


> Crinacle rated the 7Hz Timeless A in both tonal and technical. Which I believe this makes it the highest rated single driver IEM alongside Sony MDR-EX1000. This also makes it the second most expensive worth the blind rated IEM behind the Moondrop Blessing 2.
> 
> He points out however that it has mediocre staging however. Makes me wonder how many people would rank it below B just for this alone.


I disagree with Crin on multiple points:

While the bass is very, VERY good, and lower midrange has sufficient weight, upper midrange and highs are notably sharp and bright. Sometimes the combination make those notes noticeably spicy and sizzling that grabs the attention completely and might get fatiguing for long listening session. Granted, the sound is quite airy and transparency is abundant. Details are very easily perceivable and separation is quite distinct. Impressive layering also.
I found the stage is very well proportioned. Nice width, above average height, and nice depth. It never felt flat, and created a nice three dimensional stage. I would give it an A for stage eyes closed.
Just my 2 cents,.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Sometimes all we need for our week is an easy start, and having a nice Bluetooth Headphone can help with that, especially if you don't want cables when moving around.

I made a full written review on the Apollo Q10 Headphones from Tronsmart, and I ended up liking them, especially since they're easily affordable and have a fair sound quality. More info, details on the sonics, and comparisons with other headphones in today's full written review` 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-q10-good-but-simple-bluetooth-headphone.html


----------



## jmwant

Zeos reviews Soncoz SGA1 Headphone amplifier.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/s-m-s-l-vmv-d3-flagship-r-2r-desktop-dac-featuring-pcm1704uj-r2r-chip

SMSL is on a roll. They have released their first desktop dac with R-2R ladder DAC architecture.


----------



## kin HGD (Oct 26, 2021)

I got *TRI Meteor *two weeks ago, and I would say I like them very much.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-meteor.25510/reviews#review-27125


----------



## axhng (Oct 26, 2021)

Got the BLON BL-Max yesterday. Haven't spent too much time with them, but seems to be a pretty inoffensive set. Not blowing my mind, but nothing that makes me really hate them either. After quick comparison, bass seems tighter than BL03, with fuller body and note weight in the mids, but more relaxed in the upper treble region. So it's a bit less airy sounding as well. Detail retrieval and separation seems a tad better. Though I do have some nitpicks. Like the bass seems to lack a bit of "punch/slam", mids is still a bit thinner than I would have personally prefer, and it could probably use a tad more treble energy. But otherwise, enjoyable and easy enough to listen to. It's a set that I think will probably appeal (or at least won't offend) most folks.

YMMV of course due to personal preferences and whatnot, but I think I still kinda prefer the Tanchjim Tanya (with a more powerful source like JCALLY JM10 w/BHD firmware) more after a quick comparison with that too. That would be a more expensive combo compared to the BL-Max though, so I still think it's good for the price (unless you are already using a more powerful source) considering that I do kinda like the tuning more than the other 3 BLONs that I own since I prefer fuller sounding mids. Plus the build and cable are pretty nice, and the design is kinda unique too. However, not sure if the fit will be good for most folks though. Not that it's uncomfortable or what, but just that it takes quite a bit of adjusting for me to get it to sit properly, especially my right ear.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯





Edit: Got my sister to try them on. Not the most isolating, but she finds it comfortable and secure. So basically, YMMV. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jmop (Oct 26, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> I disagree with Crin on multiple points:
> 
> While the bass is very, VERY good, and lower midrange has sufficient weight, upper midrange and highs are notably sharp and bright. Sometimes the combination make those notes noticeably spicy and sizzling that grabs the attention completely and might get fatiguing for long listening session. Granted, the sound is quite airy and transparency is abundant. Details are very easily perceivable and separation is quite distinct. Impressive layering also.
> I found the stage is very well proportioned. Nice width, above average height, and nice depth. It never felt flat, and created a nice three dimensional stage. I would give it an A for stage eyes closed.
> Just my 2 cents,.


Timeless does have a fairly substantial treble peak on Crin's graph that is understated on BGGAR's graph. I ended up passing on it, also because of the somewhat wonky channel matching in the upper half of the response.


----------



## kin HGD

JEHL said:


> Crinacle rated the 7Hz Timeless A in both tonal and technical. Which I believe this makes it the highest rated single driver IEM alongside Sony MDR-EX1000. This also makes it the second most expensive worth the blind rated IEM behind the Moondrop Blessing 2.
> 
> He points out however that it has mediocre staging however. Makes me wonder how many people would rank it below B just for this alone.


Timeless, rated A? can't understand. Timeless just give a fun option at its price with a fun sound and planar.


----------



## Jmop

Unpopular opinion, Tanya is endgame.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Unpopular opinion, Tanya is endgame.



The Tanya is a keeper for me, I use it for sleeping and just chilling. It needs amping though. Sounds meh with a lower powered source. But therein lies the issue. For a sub $20 IEM, one needs to pair a higher cost source with it to get it sounding good. That is the main reason why I hesitate to recommend the Tanya to newbies, cause they may just be using smartphones with their IEMs.

Tanya has very good timbre and a smooth non fatiguing tonality, but the non detachable cable can be a dealbreaker for some. It isn't the most technical set too, but I guess it is harder to find a set with good timbre/tonality at this price, in the sea of multi driver behemoths with good technicalities but they may have crossover or coherency problems.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> The Tanya is a keeper for me, I use it for sleeping and just chilling. It needs amping though. Sounds meh with a lower powered source. But therein lies the issue. For a sub $20 IEM, one needs to pair a higher cost source with it to get it sounding good. That is the main reason why I hesitate to recommend the Tanya to newbies, cause they may just be using smartphones with their IEMs.
> 
> Tanya has very good timbre and a smooth non fatiguing tonality, but the non detachable cable can be a dealbreaker for some. It isn't the most technical set too, but I guess it is harder to find a set with good timbre/tonality at this price, in the sea of multi driver behemoths with good technicalities but they may have crossover or coherency problems.


Agreed. I suppose the need for power is a bit much for the price, though the non detachable cable is easily forgiven. Single drivers are great, and can be colored to an extent depending on the source if they are lacking frequency extremes.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tin-h...-the-veteran-planar-magnetic-iem-is-announced

Will these be as power hungry as their predecessor?


----------



## kmmbd

*KZ ZEX First Impressions*​Received the KZ ZEX courtesy of KZ themselves yesterday. Had a listen for about an hour (out of Sony NW-A55).

First impression notes:

Good build, good stock cable, white Starline tips are nice
Above-average isolation
Easy to drive, fairly comfortable
Bass lacks rumble and density, but got decent punch
Mids are okay for female vocals, male vocals can sound strained at times which sounds unnatural.
Treble has a peak ~8/9KHz (for me it's closer to 9KHz) that can get intense in cymbal-heavy tracks.
Good left/right separation but won't be very impressive with staging/imaging.
Nonetheless, the driver-tech is rather interesting so I will listen to it for a few more days, try to get used to the signature, and then report back in the full review. I am not entirely sure if I can handle the mid-treble peak though, it got fatiguing for me after a while.









_Note the mild channel-imbalance in the graph. _


----------



## MarkParity

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tin-h...-the-veteran-planar-magnetic-iem-is-announced
> 
> Will these be as power hungry as their predecessor?


No, the old vs new:

New - Sensitivity: 108dB±3dB.
Old - Sensitivity: 96dB±3 dB

Both at similar approx 20 ohm impedance, this one will be much easier to drive, perhaps even decently from a phone.


----------



## mndless

MarkParity said:


> No, the old vs new:
> 
> New - Sensitivity: 108dB±3dB.
> Old - Sensitivity: 96dB±3 dB
> ...


There are a lot of sets whose impedance and sensitivity don't tell the whole story about what kind of sources are able to properly drive them. I've tried sets that can, technically, be driven decently off of a phone, but sound vastly better when powered off a proper amp that can push some decent current. I suspect that this is the case for pretty much all planar magnetic sets. So you could probably drive the new ones off a cell phone, but you'd be very disappointed by the results. I've avoided buying certain sets because my usual source is an LC-BT2 because it's crazy convenient. EST-equipped sets fall under that category where they do still sound pretty good off of less powerful sources, but they really, really need more power to sound proper. For reference, this was with the Kinera Nanna 2.0. They sound quite good off of the LC-BT2, but you pretty much have to max them out to get them to a proper volume. Put them on a HiBy R5 Pro and the difference is night and day. It's like lifting a veil from the set and everything sounds so much clearer and defined.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> The Tanya is a keeper for me, I use it for sleeping and just chilling. It needs amping though. Sounds meh with a lower powered source. But therein lies the issue. For a sub $20 IEM, one needs to pair a higher cost source with it to get it sounding good. That is the main reason why I hesitate to recommend the Tanya to newbies, cause they may just be using smartphones with their IEMs.
> 
> Tanya has very good timbre and a smooth non fatiguing tonality, but the non detachable cable can be a dealbreaker for some. It isn't the most technical set too, but I guess it is harder to find a set with good timbre/tonality at this price, in the sea of multi driver behemoths with good technicalities but they may have crossover or coherency problems.


Havent heard tanya yet, for me blon 03 is still just a fun iem but i have so many haha i cant decide sometimes so i have changed the timings to when i listen to iems, i wonder how you guys manage who have so so many iems ??


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

kmmbd said:


> *KZ ZEX First Impressions*​Received the KZ ZEX courtesy of KZ themselves yesterday. Had a listen for about an hour (out of Sony NW-A55).
> 
> First impression notes:
> 
> ...


How did you find the timbre of the guitars and piano in it ?? Were they good like other ESTs which you might have tried ?


----------



## jagujetas72

Honestly, I'm not impressed often when it comes to the ultrabudget range. But this, this was a pleasant suprise. Do check my review out if you're interested in learning more about the ZEX.

KZ ZEX Review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-zex.25502/review/27133/


----------



## InvisibleInk

Campfire Audio will be releasing a mix of seven new and re-released products soon, one per day. So far they are just teasing this "event."

https://campfireaudio.com/campfire-audio-multiverse


----------



## kamikazeing (Oct 27, 2021)

AMT Headphone by Monoprice Inbound https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=43235


----------



## cqtek

Hello everyone.

Here is my humble opinion about the LZ A2 Pro.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a2pro.25454/reviews#review-27135


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Asakurai said:


> TK2 is not released yet so we won't know anything
> 
> I just know KAEI offering, he offers 3 different tuning which is balanced (a bit warm, easy listening, good 3d imaging), cold tuning (uppermid boost, excellent for string instrument and thin female vocal, heavy vocal might lacking body depends on cans used), and last one warm tuning (good for vocal, especially heavy vocal such as Zhao Peng, Shirley Bassey, Adele etc)
> 
> ...


@Asakurai any news?


----------



## Asakurai

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Asakurai any news?


Just wait for TRI announcement, the price probably around $289


----------



## ChrisOc

Asakurai said:


> Just wait for TRI announcement, the price probably around $289


I understand, the TRI TK-2 will have an introductory discount at launch so look out for that.

Usual retail price:$289
1st week discounted price: $259

Launch will be before 11.11 (approx).

Link: Post in thread 'TRI earphone impressions - I4 and I3, Starlight, NEW Starsea' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16612975


----------



## Rin1990

Hello guys. Because it's been so long since my last time being here, I've missed out on a lot of things, and also lost some of my audio gear on the way (sold my Fiio X1 and E12A), and the only companion left is my CIEM Empire Ears Supra and the Fiio Q1 DAC.

Anyone got any recommendations for DAP or DAC or IEMs that are no more expensive than $230?

I feel like that's the only limit I can do for the moment one at a time due to financial situations I rather not delve into.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Rin1990 said:


> Hello guys. Because it's been so long since my last time being here, I've missed out on a lot of things, and also lost some of my audio gear on the way (sold my Fiio X1 and E12A), and the only companion left is my CIEM Empire Ears Supra and the Fiio Q1 DAC.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for DAP or DAC or IEMs that are no more expensive than $230?
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of the Xduoo X20 in this price range. It lacks a touch screen interface and volume knob, but has a dedicated Line/Digital Coax output port next to the 3.5mm phone out and 2.5mm balanced out (300mW). No streaming, but it does everything else quite well.

The HiBy R3 Pro Sabre is also quite nice, as is the Shanling M2X.


----------



## Rin1990 (Oct 27, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> I'm a fan of the Xduoo X20 in this price range. It lacks a touch screen interface and volume knob, but has a dedicated Line/Digital Coax output port next to the 3.5mm phone out and 2.5mm balanced out (300mW). No streaming, but it does everything else quite well.
> 
> The HiBy R3 Pro Sabre is also quite nice, as is the Shanling M2X.


I've heard a bit about the X20. I don't mind a lack of touch screen since I did came from a touch-screen-less DAP like the Fiio X1 MK1 after all.

The only thing that matters to me is if the sound is good or not. Everything else is secondary to me. Balanced output would be a welcome addition of course, since that makes auditioning 2.5/4.4 mm stuffs less of a hassle.

Also I don't care about streaming since I got plenty in my SD cards anyway. 

I am not familiar with either Hiby or Shanling but I'll check them out if I got the chance.


----------



## mndless

Rin1990 said:


> I've heard a bit about the X20. I don't mind a lack of touch screen since I did came from a touch-screen-less DAP like the Fiio X1 MK1 after all.
> 
> The only thing that matters to me is if the sound is good or not. Everything else is secondary to me. Balanced output would be a welcome addition of course, since that makes auditioning 2.5/4.4 mm stuffs less of a hassle.
> 
> ...


The HiBy R3 Pro Saber has been pretty good for me, but it depends on if you want a DAP or a proper cabled DAC/amp. It does do bluetooth with LDAC if you want to run wired IEMs but don't want to tether the DAP to another source. It can also do USB DAC functions, so you can use it as an audio output device on Windows and Mac. You can even use it as a bluetooth transmitter while in USB DAC mode if you have wireless IEM adapters or TWS earphones that support AptX, AptX-HD, or LDAC. And it also has the standby of microSD card support, so you can play things locally. I'd wait to catch it on sale, though, as the original retail price is a bit higher than I think it should be at around $190. As for IEMs, I've been loving the entry-level stuff from GS Audio, specifically their GD3A. If you want to wait, they're working on an even bassier version called the GD3C. Alternately, Fearless Audio has launched a new 1+1 design called the Barcelona at $118 that have a very promising looking graph.


----------



## Rin1990

mndless said:


> The HiBy R3 Pro Saber has been pretty good for me, but it depends on if you want a DAP or a proper cabled DAC/amp. It does do bluetooth with LDAC if you want to run wired IEMs but don't want to tether the DAP to another source. It can also do USB DAC functions, so you can use it as an audio output device on Windows and Mac. You can even use it as a bluetooth transmitter while in USB DAC mode if you have wireless IEM adapters or TWS earphones that support AptX, AptX-HD, or LDAC. And it also has the standby of microSD card support, so you can play things locally. I'd wait to catch it on sale, though, as the original retail price is a bit higher than I think it should be at around $190. As for IEMs, I've been loving the entry-level stuff from GS Audio, specifically their GD3A. If you want to wait, they're working on an even bassier version called the GD3C. Alternately, Fearless Audio has launched a new 1+1 design called the Barcelona at $118 that have a very promising looking graph.


That all sounds rather promising for the Hiby. On paper the specs are looking impressive too since I do like Sabre DACs. (Still need to hear its implementation ultimately, though)

As for GS Audio I haven't heard about them, but I will say that I prefer a more neutral balanced sound that's not sibilant on treble or boomy on the low ends since nothing worse than an IEM with mid-bleeding bass where you can't identify anything from a track.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is used but I know @marklivia here takes good care of his stuff, he barely used it. This might be what your looking for. Something new bang for buck IEM more neutrally tuned, sub bass, very good detail and imaging. https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/yanyin-aladdin-mint.9634/  This is a steal at his asking price for this set imo. It is 3 Knowles BAs + Bio dynamic for bass.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 27, 2021)

Hybrids just dont sound too much better especially at that used price. I know Yanyin is a brand you probably never heard of but. These folks are actually made up from a bunch of experienced tuners in the industry that decided to make their own brand and started making earphones last year under the Yanyin brand.  I know your a graph guy so you can see this graph and see for yourself.





Sound is as smooth as this graph looks.  I bet you will like. The only catch to the Aladdin here is that it is a 10 ohm sensitivity. They are sensitive to source outputs. Just about anything newer DAPs now a days have very low output impedance so not a big deal.


----------



## Rin1990 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Hybrids just dont sound too much better especially at that used price. I know Yanyin is a brand you probably never heard of but. These folks are actually made up from a bunch of experienced tuners in the industry that decided to make their own brand and started making earphones last year under the Yanyin brand.  I know your a graph guy so you can see this graph and see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty good, though yeah this is yet another name I never even heard of but if there's one thing I noticed is that the hybrid stuffs are increasingly cheaper by the time.

I remember back then those Dynamic + BA combinations cost a lot more...though I suppose it's not a fair comparison given that's over 5 years ago.

Also, while I do not read graphs, an acquaintance of mine who did remarked that the graph on paper looks decent but might still lack details and resolution though it's to be expected from a cheaper unit.


----------



## Dsnuts

Earphones have evolved quite a bit since even a few years back. Something like this Yanyin Aladdin about 3 years ago would have been in the $300-$400 range in price point.  

There are numerous new Chinese brands that have driven the earphone market to the point where you will be shocked what you can get for even $100 range now a days for sound. The sheer variety of types of dynamics, hybrids even a cheap tribrids using 3 types of different drivers.  Even your traditional single dynamics IEMs nowadays all use some type of coating that promises better sonics. Beryllium coated, titanium coated, Carbon/ graphene, composite based, Biofilm ect ect. Too many varieties to cover in one post. In fact it is not uncommon to come into this thread and see the folks here post about 2-5 brand new earphones they have seen in the market daily. 

Todays mid fi level earphones was yesterdays top of the line. Todays budget level stuff sound more closer to mid fi level of earphone from several years back. Huge competition from so many manufacturers compete to make one better than the competition. This is good for the folks that enjoy this hobby but I have to admit sometimes it is very difficult to keep up with so many earphones and with new companies that pop up all the time.


----------



## mndless

Rin1990 said:


> That all sounds rather promising for the Hiby. On paper the specs are looking impressive too since I do like Sabre DACs. (Still need to hear its implementation ultimately, though)
> 
> As for GS Audio I haven't heard about them, but I will say that I prefer a more neutral balanced sound that's not sibilant on treble or boomy on the low ends since nothing worse than an IEM with mid-bleeding bass where you can't identify anything from a track.


GS Audio is pretty new but they're the OEM for some other brands, so they do have some experience. I think the GD3A may be the IEM to beat in the sub-$100 price bracket. The DD they use is incredibly agile, so it matches well with the BAs. Like all of the GS Audio sets I've used, they're capable of getting crazy loud, so you'll want to make sure that their treble peaks don't align with your own harmonic resonant peaks. They avoid all of mine quite well, so I find them to be a fantastic set for the money. The way they handle bass and sub-bass is also quite interesting, since they have no sub-bass roll-off to speak of right up to 20Hz, and there's no mid-bass shelf, so male vocals don't end up sounding bloated or booming.





A graph from RikudouGoku comparing it to the DT200. While the peaks in the treble might look scary, I did not find that they sounded off in any way. It will depend on what your ears resonate to, though. So knowing what your peaks are makes or breaks that IEM.


----------



## Rin1990

Dsnuts said:


> Earphones have evolved quite a bit since even a few years back. Something like this Yanyin Aladdin about 3 years ago would have been in the $300-$400 range in price point.
> 
> There are numerous new Chinese brands that have driven the earphone market to the point where you will be shocked what you can get for even $100 range now a days for sound. The sheer variety of types of dynamics, hybrids even a cheap tribrids using 3 types of different drivers.  Even your traditional single dynamics IEMs nowadays all use some type of coating that promises better sonics. Beryllium coated, titanium coated, Carbon/ graphene, composite based, Biofilm ect ect. Too many varieties to cover in one post. In fact it is not uncommon to come into this thread and see the folks here post about 2-5 brand new earphones they have seen in the market daily.
> 
> Todays mid fi level earphones was yesterdays top of the line. Todays budget level stuff sound more closer to mid fi level of earphone from several years back. Huge competition from so many manufacturers compete to make one better than the competition. This is good for the folks that enjoy this hobby but I have to admit sometimes it is very difficult to keep up with so many earphones and with new companies that pop up all the time.


Couldn't agree with you more on the last bit. It's easy to get lost in names when so many competitors rose up over the years. I don't even know if I recognise some of the older brands that I used to try like Fiio or Noble or Campfire because over the time I noticed how much I missed out on.

And if anything I'm even more shocked there are smartphone dongles that has DACs that sounds extremely good for the asking price nowadays. 

I'm especially tempted to give Hidizs dongles a go like the S3 Pro or S9 which have a freakin' ESS Sabre DAC...and they're super affordable. 

Times have changed for sure since the last few years I visited here...


----------



## Nimweth

*^*


InvisibleInk said:


> I'm a fan of the Xduoo X20 in this price range. It lacks a touch screen interface and volume knob, but has a dedicated Line/Digital Coax output port next to the 3.5mm phone out and 2.5mm balanced out (300mW). No streaming, but it does everything else quite well.
> 
> The HiBy R3 Pro Sabre is also quite nice, as is the Shanling M2X.


+1 for the X20. Nice neutral sound and healthy output (especially balanced).


----------



## Jmop

I'm liking what I read about the M3X. Maybe competition for DX160?


----------



## cqtek

Rin1990 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more on the last bit. It's easy to get lost in names when so many competitors rose up over the years. I don't even know if I recognise some of the older brands that I used to try like Fiio or Noble or Campfire because over the time I noticed how much I missed out on.
> 
> And if anything I'm even more shocked there are smartphone dongles that has DACs that sounds extremely good for the asking price nowadays.
> 
> ...



Actually the Yanyin Aladdin has a very smooth tuning, pure silk.

And speaking of dongles, if you want to avoid Sabre DACs, I recommend the Tempotec Sonata E44, it has the best balanced output under $100, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Rin1990

cqtek said:


> Actually the Yanyin Aladdin has a very smooth tuning, pure silk.
> 
> And speaking of dongles, if you want to avoid Sabre DACs, I recommend the Tempotec Sonata E44, it has the best balanced output under $100, in my humble opinion.


Oh I don't hate ESS Sabre DACs tbh. I find them a joy to listen to, though I haven't heard any DAP/DAC amps that muck it up yet, unless you want to let me know if there's any poor examples.

As for me, I found something that might be considered a steal in a "pre-owned but still in mint condition" area locally...

Here's a little hint for what's probably an upgrade from my old Fiio Q1 DAC.


----------



## cqtek

I'm a big fan of Sabre DACs, I prefer them over the classic AKMs. After the AKM factory fire, AKM DACs are almost gone and they will have to make new ones. It will be very interesting when they get back in the field and there will be a rush to create new devices with their chips. In the meantime, during all this boom time for Sabre, I hope they are using those profits to improve the 9038, in all its versions, because the tables will surely turn.
In between, Tempotec has polished its relationship with the DUAL CS43131 and finally hit the nail on the head with the E44. And even though I'm a big Sabre fan and have a few devices with all kinds of Sabre chips, I'm stuck on the E44 and keep buying balanced cables to take advantage of its sound.


----------



## Rin1990

cqtek said:


> I'm a big fan of Sabre DACs, I prefer them over the classic AKMs. After the AKM factory fire, AKM DACs are almost gone and they will have to make new ones. It will be very interesting when they get back in the field and there will be a rush to create new devices with their chips. In the meantime, during all this boom time for Sabre, I hope they are using those profits to improve the 9038, in all its versions, because the tables will surely turn.
> In between, Tempotec has polished its relationship with the DUAL CS43131 and finally hit the nail on the head with the E44. And even though I'm a big Sabre fan and have a few devices with all kinds of Sabre chips, I'm stuck on the E44 and keep buying balanced cables to take advantage of its sound.


That's really awesome.

As for dual DACs, I know the amount of DACs are just half the story, as implementation matters. So, I will withhold my judgment on dual DAC DAPs/DACs until I listened them before considering a buy.

For now though, I want to hear what this little BurrBrown PC1793-filled beauty has to offer....


----------



## cqtek

Rin1990 said:


> That's really awesome.
> 
> As for dual DACs, I know the amount of DACs are just half the story, as implementation matters. So, I will withhold my judgment on dual DAC DAPs/DACs until I listened them before considering a buy.
> 
> For now though, I want to hear what this little BurrBrown PC1793-filled beauty has to offer....


Then enjoy it!!!


----------



## Rin1990

cqtek said:


> Then enjoy it!!!


Eventually, buddy. Eventually.

Tomorrow is where I'll go and pick it up on COD.


----------



## lushmelody




----------



## Rin1990

lushmelody said:


>


Interesting. How much do these cost?


----------



## lushmelody

Rin1990 said:


> Interesting. How much do these cost?


around $50


----------



## Rin1990

lushmelody said:


> around $50


Wait wait wait... 2BA + 1 DD ... 50 bucks?


----------



## lushmelody

Rin1990 said:


> Wait wait wait... 2BA + 1 DD ... 50 bucks?


Yeah, and they are Knowles, branded BAs. Peak Chi-Fi


----------



## Rin1990

lushmelody said:


> Yeah, and they are Knowles, branded BAs. Peak Chi-Fi


Knowles are good when tuned properly, my head would explode if they're SONION BAs instead...


----------



## lushmelody

Rin1990 said:


> Knowles are good when tuned properly, my head would explode if they're SONION BAs instead...


For $30~$40 more there are GS Audio ones. They are tuning their 1DD+2BA (Sonions) based on @RikudouGoku 's tuning preference


----------



## RikudouGoku

lushmelody said:


> For $30~$40 more there are GS Audio ones. They are tuning their 1DD+2BA (Sonions) based on @RikudouGoku 's tuning preference


Thats only the upcoming GD3C.


----------



## kmmbd

BLON BL-MAX First Impressions​Received the BLON BL-MAX yesterday. Listened to them about 2 hours, here are some first impressions and the customary graph.

Solid build quality, good stock cable, typical horrible tips. Tip-rolling is a must IMO. I used Spinfit CP-100+.
Easy to drive.
Comfort is quite good, in fact the most comfortable BLON till date for me. The outer shell is quite large but the inner faceplate has a nice ergonomic design (check the photos). Design reminds me of a miniaturized Airpods Max lol.
Average isolation.
Sub-bass dominant signature. Mid-bass lacks some weight as a result but also avoids too much bass-bleed in the lower-mids. In the stock tuning, lower-mids get some warmth but doesn't sound muddy or congested.
Upper-mids aren't as prominent as the BL-03, female vocals aren't as prominent as a result. String instruments sound less vivid. On the plus side, those who like laid-back tuning will like the midrange here. Overall more resolving than the BL-03.
Treble is rolled-off and not too extended. Avoids all harshness/sibilance. The lower-treble peak is mostly there to add some brilliance in the presence region. Initial hit of cymbals, leading edge of violin notes are pronounced but they decay quickly. Cymbal resonances are lost in the mix. So yes, not for those who need loads of treble presence/sparkle/airiness.
Decent stage height and width. State depth lacks vs the BL-05S.
Imaging is better than the BL-03 but falls behind BL-05S.
In the end, I think it's a middle-of-the-road solution for those who need more sub-bass than BLON BL-05S but better technicalities than the BL-03. However, stock tips make the bass sound bad. CP-100+ tightened the bass even further and made these a very non-offensive, sub-bassy BL-03. Not bad at all. Worth the look.










_Channel matching is quite good for a budget IEM._


----------



## ian91 (Oct 28, 2021)

kmmbd said:


> BLON BL-MAX First Impressions​Received the BLON BL-MAX yesterday. Listened to them about 2 hours, here are some first impressions and the customary graph.
> 
> Solid build quality, good stock cable, typical horrible tips. Tip-rolling is a must IMO. I used Spinfit CP-100+.
> Easy to drive.
> ...



Agree with all of this, except I experience some sibilance with 'sh' & 'ch' sounds etc. It can be curtailed some by tip rolling but it's still there. Overall I think it's good for the price with competitive detail retrieval and bass presence. I would just have liked more upper mids.


----------



## RCracer777

lushmelody said:


>


CNT DD + 2 Knowles BA with a potentially semi-openback shell and a QDC connector... me likey   
Now only if they tune it right and not put the mariana trench in the treble I'll probably pick this one up. 

The original TA1 wasn't that bad, even the gap in the treble was not as bad as it seems but it compromised the tonality and I like my treble so that has to disappear.
I'll wait for the graphs and reviews first. I probably won't pick it up anytime soon anyway. My 11.11 list is getting rather long... and expensive 
Yay for budgeting and tax returns   



Spoiler: 11.11 list



Definite
1. Tanchjim Hana 2021
2. 7Hz Timeless
3. Whizzer Kylin HE01B
4. KZ ZEX

Maybe
5. Tripowin x HBB Mele (don't like the current shell colors but know there are more on the way)
6. Moondrop Kato (maybe a little redundant with the Hana 2021 and no real discount probably)
7. KBEAR Aurora (€192,- => €135,- I'm stupid to not consider it)
8. Tanchjim Tanya
9. Tri i3 Pro

Tri TK2 (with 1st week release discount most likely)
Hidizs DH80 (for my AP80 Pro)
+ Cables and some tips


----------



## lushmelody (Oct 28, 2021)

RCracer777 said:


> CNT DD + 2 Knowles BA with a potentially semi-openback shell and a QDC connector... me likey
> Now only if they tune it right and not put the mariana trench in the treble I'll probably pick this one up.
> 
> The original TA1 wasn't that bad, even the gap in the treble was not as bad as it seems but it compromised the tonality and I like my treble so that has to disappear.
> ...


Yeah, I do hope they don't overdo the sibilance control curve too. They excite me way more than ZEX Pro (Still there is the TRN QC, but at least not a MMCX IEM anymore)


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



TKZK Wave review done. Had high hopes for this but kind of fell flat in the end. Nevertheless, decent first try as their debut.

Do check out my review if you guys are interested. Thank you

TKZK Wave review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/


----------



## Nimweth

RCracer777 said:


> CNT DD + 2 Knowles BA with a potentially semi-openback shell and a QDC connector... me likey
> Now only if they tune it right and not put the mariana trench in the treble I'll probably pick this one up.
> 
> The original TA1 wasn't that bad, even the gap in the treble was not as bad as it seems but it compromised the tonality and I like my treble so that has to disappear.
> ...


Mariana Trench! Ha ha, I love a good hyperbole!


----------



## jant71

New Acoustune...
https://www.aiuto-jp.co.jp/products/product_3683.php












New BE powered flagship. You can also take the driver out and use it as a fidget toy! Okay they say for replacement and future upgrade. Also some new tips that some will want to check out.


----------



## tfaduh

jant71 said:


> New Acoustune...
> https://www.aiuto-jp.co.jp/products/product_3683.php
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like blue ironman


----------



## Dsnuts

I am kinda surprised how the LZ A4pro has kind of been under the radar. These are not the A2 pro which was not all that great.  I think these hang right in there with the A7 and with added bass caps that change up bass emphasis. Which is one better than the A7.  

Whats surprising about how LZ got the bass cap vents to work. You get up to a substantial 12dbs of boost for sub bass with zero bass bleed. It is mostly sub bass emphasis too with not as much mid bass using a carbon nanotube dynamic aka fast and tight bass end.  

Though the one complaint I have is that the there is not enough variation of the nozzle filters but otherwise another solid set from LZ.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> I am kinda surprised how the LZ A4pro has kind of been under the radar. These are not the A2 pro which was not all that great.  I think these hang right in there with the A7 and with added bass caps that change up bass emphasis. Which is one better than the A7.
> 
> Whats surprising about how LZ got the bass cap vents to work. You get up to a substantial 12dbs of boost for sub bass with zero bass bleed. It is mostly sub bass emphasis too with not as much mid bass using a carbon nanotube dynamic aka fast and tight bass end.
> 
> Though the one complaint I have is that the there is not enough variation of the nozzle filters but otherwise another solid set from LZ.



Can you remind me about the response of the "Pop / Monitor" switch on the A7 - which setting has more extended Sub-Bass? Thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 29, 2021)

That would have been the POP switch as there is less emphasis for the mids which highlights the bass end.

One thing I am gonna do tonight. I am gonna mess with the LZ A7 nozzles on the A4 pro. I am looking for something in between the stock nozzle and the red one. Should be interesting. I hope they fit.


----------



## holsen

For those of you interested in the 7Hz Timeless:  
I picked mine up at the Dudo store on Ali 6 weeks ago for $176. They are now back to $219 but - at the time of delivery I told them I was happy with them as a store and with the IEM and they offered a little discount on future purchases if I wrote to them in advance.   I just got a message from them yesterday, that they would offer the 11.11 pricing if I asked, so I asked and told them I'd post a link here.  Like I said, I got them for $176 (4.4mm Cable) Shipping Included and had them in 10 Days to Vancouver Canada. That's pretty good.

They just told me they will offer the Timeless for $170 including standard shipping if you use the contact button. Tell them you heard on Head-Fi.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002035427339.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.6e0863184OCY9Y

I have have no skin in this game. Just public service to my fellow head-fi enthusiasts!


----------



## TheVortex

Here is my take on the TKZK Wave. They are a brand new sub brand of TinHifi and the release is next week or just after.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dsnuts said:


> That would have been the POP switch as there is less emphasis for the mids which highlights the bass end.
> 
> One thing I am gonna do tonight. I am gonna mess with the LZ A7 nozzles on the A4 pro. I am looking for something in between the stock nozzle and the red one. Should be interesting. I hope they fit.




OK so the LZ A7 filters not only fit the A4 pro perfectly but it has the one filter that I was looking for.  The 4 shorter nozzles on top is the ones that come with the A4 Pro. The stock filter nozzle is the black one.  The black one is probably the best filter that is included with this package as it has a healthy amount of upper mid 2Khz to 4khz presence. Roughly 10dbs worth, the silver and the blue nozzles adds a touch more on top of that.  Even the stock nozzle leans more toward a brighter signature because of the upper mid gain. The red has a very mild upper mid boost but ends up sounding a bit muted the drop off is a bit much actually. Unusable and not great. 

So I was looking for something in between the black nozzle and the red. I remembered on the older A7 there was a gold nozzle that was between the black and the red nozzle on them. It is exactly what I was looking for. If I was guessing the gold nozzle from the A7 adds roughly 7dbs of upper mid gain... This is the nozzle LZ should have included with the A4 pro.  Now we are talking.  It is a damn shame they didn't include something in between the black and the red one. 

In other news. 

ISN H50 in the house. 

These are a clear upgrade on the old H40s to my ears. Even on open listen they sound amazing. Big wide stage. Absolutely superb tuning from bass to treble on this one. I will have an impression up of these here real soon.


----------



## mndless

Dsnuts said:


> OK so the LZ A7 filters not only fit the A4 pro perfectly but it has the one filter that I was looking for.  The 4 shorter nozzles on top is the ones that come with the A4 Pro. The stock filter nozzle is the black one.  The black one is probably the best filter that is included with this package as it has a healthy amount of upper mid 2Khz to 4khz presence. Roughly 10dbs worth, the silver and the blue nozzles adds a touch more on top of that.  Even the stock nozzle leans more toward a brighter signature because of the upper mid gain. The red has a very mild upper mid boost but ends up sounding a bit muted the drop off is a bit much actually. Unusable and not great.
> 
> So I was looking for something in between the black nozzle and the red. I remembered on the older A7 there was a gold nozzle that was between the black and the red nozzle on them. It is exactly what I was looking for. If I was guessing the gold nozzle from the A7 adds roughly 7dbs of upper mid gain... This is the nozzle LZ should have included with the A4 pro.  Now we are talking.  It is a damn shame they didn't include something in between the black and the red one.
> 
> ...


The crushed gold faceplate looks great with their logo. Hopefully they maintained a competitive price point.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


> In other news.
> 
> ISN H50 in the house.
> 
> These are a clear upgrade on the old H40s to my ears. Even on open listen they sound amazing. Big wide stage. Absolutely superb tuning from bass to treble on this one. I will have an impression up of these here real soon.


Very interested on H50, since I didn’t get H40..
Has different EST50 tuning ?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 30, 2021)

*BATTLE OF THE BANSHEES, RIDE OF THE VALKYRIE*

Just received a tour unit of the TRN VX Pro. After reviewing it, this unit will be passed on a tour in Singapore to some other audiophiles.



Well, TRN and KZ are forever locked in a driver nuclear race, a battle of the banshees so to speak, and the TRN VX Pro's predecessor (the original TRN VX), was a multi driver behemoth that I nicknamed "Poison Ivy". I found the original TRN VX to be sibilant and shouty and I honestly couldn't use it for more than 5 minutes without EQ or some foam mods. The "Poison Ivy" nickname was in memory of the "female poison" banshee tuning and the VX poison gas monicker. Mind you, the original TRN VX had great technical performance, but different strokes for different folks, I'd rather something with average technicalities + good tonality than outright pure technical brilliance with poor tonality.

Thankfully, the tuning here in the VX Pro is improved from the "Poison Ivy" predecessor. This set is an 8 BA + 1 DD monstrosity.

*Accessories* are rather good for the price.
Included are:
1) TRN VX Pro IEM
2) 4 Core SPC cable - disappointingly there is no chin cinch, but it is quite usable
3) Hard round case
4) Foam tips x 1 pair
5) Silicone tips S/M/L - there are 2 variants, one has a narrower bore which boosts the bass for me, the other has a wider bore which boosts the upper frequencies for me.
6) 1/4 inch jack



During ordering, you can choose a silver mirror like version, or a navy blue matte version. I got the silver version as per this photo, they are really quite nice, akin to the Moondrop KXXS, HZSound Heart Mirror type of shell. Something different from the usual industrial looking TRNs, but they can be a finger print or scratch magnet, so do be careful if you opt for this version.

*Comfort* is good, this set is quite ergonomic and light. Unfortunately there is *driver flex*. *Isolation* is above average.

This set is easy to *drive*.

In terms of tuning, the VX Pro is *V shaped*, as per most TRN sets.

TRN VX Pro graph, courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 kHZ area has a resonance peak, but there is also an actual peak on listening.

The TRN VX Pro is mid*bass* focused. The midbass is north of neutral, but not as basshead levels. Subbass extends moderately with a rumble when called for. Unfortunately, there is midbass bleed, this encroaches into the lower mids. The bass is also slow, and not very textured. In songs with fast bass movements, the DD bass may struggle to keep up and I would describe the bass as sounding smeared.

The *midrange* is recessed as per the V shaped tuning, upper mids have a slight boost, but thankfully are not shouty like its predecessor, the original VX. Vocals are forward without being too fatiguing. *Treble* is moderately extended, but the 8 kHz area is quite emphasized and sibilance is present, with cymbals and highhats being overemphasized and splashy.

In terms of *technicalities*:
- Soundstage width is above average, but height and depth are below average.
- Imaging is above average
- Microdetails are quite good
- Instrument separation is below average, possibly it is not aided by the below average soundstage.

BA *timbre* is present in the upper frequencies, but not the worst I've heard for a BA. Vocals can be a bit nasal and the note weight on this set is on the thinner side.

Well these are early impressions, will do some burn in and comparisons. FWIW, the VX Pro is improved in tonality from the original VX, but the bass is slow and the 8 kHz can be a bit splashy. I'll see if changing eartips or sources can fix these areas. So far, I think this set is decent, but as we know how fast this CHIFI industry moves (with weekly releases and hypetrains), being decent may mean it can't stand out from the cut-throat competition. Will also do some comparisons against the original VX predecessor, and some multi driver sets at this price bracket and report back.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> OK so the LZ A7 filters not only fit the A4 pro perfectly but it has the one filter that I was looking for.  The 4 shorter nozzles on top is the ones that come with the A4 Pro. The stock filter nozzle is the black one.  The black one is probably the best filter that is included with this package as it has a healthy amount of upper mid 2Khz to 4khz presence. Roughly 10dbs worth, the silver and the blue nozzles adds a touch more on top of that.  Even the stock nozzle leans more toward a brighter signature because of the upper mid gain. The red has a very mild upper mid boost but ends up sounding a bit muted the drop off is a bit much actually. Unusable and not great.
> 
> So I was looking for something in between the black nozzle and the red. I remembered on the older A7 there was a gold nozzle that was between the black and the red nozzle on them. It is exactly what I was looking for. If I was guessing the gold nozzle from the A7 adds roughly 7dbs of upper mid gain... This is the nozzle LZ should have included with the A4 pro.  Now we are talking.  It is a damn shame they didn't include something in between the black and the red one.


















yeah, those 2 filters are better than the ones on the A4 Pro lol. 
(FIY; you can get less/more bass with the red/blue vent screws.)


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> In other news.
> 
> ISN H50 in the house.
> 
> These are a clear upgrade on the old H40s to my ears. Even on open listen they sound amazing. Big wide stage. Absolutely superb tuning from bass to treble on this one. I will have an impression up of these here real soon.


I'm really interested in hearing your impressions about these too.  I still haven't found my BA set and have my sights on the RSV or GD5....


----------



## Dsnuts

So just like that. LZ has authorized a new gold nozzle for the A4 pro. Lol. That was fast. https://penonaudio.com/lz-a4pro.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dsnuts said:


> So just like that. LZ has authorized a new gold nozzle for the A4 pro. Lol. That was fast. https://penonaudio.com/lz-a4pro.html


You should ask them to include the red filter as well. That is the safer one.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> So just like that. LZ has authorized a new gold nozzle for the A4 pro. Lol. That was fast. https://penonaudio.com/lz-a4pro.html


Silly penon. Why do they have an option to choose there. Why would anyone not choose the free extra nozzle.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the TRN CS2 is here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-cs2.25519/reviews

An inexpensive fun set.


----------



## lushmelody

Uhm... interesting marketing


----------



## lushmelody

OH2 is also half OH1S price


----------



## Jmop

lushmelody said:


> Uhm... interesting marketing


Lol, I really hope they "nail" the frequency response.


----------



## Rin1990

lushmelody said:


> Uhm... interesting marketing


"TREBLE *PENETRATION*"

...Yeah they're really being subtle there.


----------



## mndless

Rin1990 said:


> "TREBLE *PENETRATION*"
> 
> ...Yeah they're really being subtle there.


"Much like Etymotic, we're going to violate your ear holes."


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Oct 31, 2021)

del


----------



## Rin1990

So I've decided I'm gonna write briefly about my love for the xDSD here.

See, I've been stuck with the Q1 for over 5 long years and it's really showing its bottleneck as I learn to appreciate more and more high end IEMs, so I've always wanted to one day get a nice deal where I can get a pristine-condition-looking xDSD from a former owner, and since the last few days I obtained it at long last.

And immediately the sound is night and day. With my Supra CIEM everything just seems to have opened up and became "bigger", and doing that with little to no coloration is pretty impressive a feat, I'd say. 

First thing I noticed is the bigger and wider soundstage, there's just a very impressive amount on both sides and the separation gives that psuedo "sound out of the head" feeling, which is saying a lot considering I'm only using a rather "measly dual BA driver IEM".

Bass hits harder, slams and decay with better authority but also tightened up. If anything I'd say there's elevation of quantity with slightly lesser amount of quality for the low ends.

Midrange is thick, lush and crisp. Ed Sheeran and Abel Tesfaye sounded pretty amazing, and Agnes Obel is haunting as ever, Kenny G's legendary as always, except this time I can sort of "feel" the note that he's playing but can't really quite grasp it yet (again, bottleneck from the Supra)

Treble has a very fair extension and never once sounded piercing or sibilant, though there are still some notable roll offs in certain songs so the amount is still visibly lacking. There is however, some sparkles added and that's pretty impressive considering this doesn't happen when paired to Q1's PCM5102. Like. Ever.

Not with the Supra at least.

All in all, this is a long overdue upgrade and I couldn't be any happier with my luck in finally getting one for myself.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Oct 31, 2021)

Rin1990 said:


> So I've decided I'm gonna write briefly about my love for the xDSD here.
> 
> See, I've been stuck with the Q1 for over 5 long years and it's really showing its bottleneck as I learn to appreciate more and more high end IEMs, so I've always wanted to one day get a nice deal where I can get a pristine-condition-looking xDSD from a former owner, and since the last few days I obtained it at long last.
> 
> ...


I have two xDSDs sitting in a drawer, unused for a long time in favor of more portable dongle DACs and BT receivers…. I may just have to break mine out for a listen after all…!


----------



## Rin1990

jsmiller58 said:


> I have two xDSDs sitting in a drawer, unused for a long time in favor of more portable dongle DACs and BT receivers…. I may just have to break mine out for a listen after all…!


That's awesome. 

It's quite a powerful thing. 

I will say this though, my scale of improvement might be more radical than others since I upgraded from what's possibly the most basic of basic entry DAC amp. 

So you might not feel the similar sound improvement like I did. 

Just saying that to avoid sounding like a hype beast.


----------



## r31ya

jsmiller58 said:


> I have two xDSDs sitting in a drawer, unused for a long time in favor of more portable dongle DACs and BT receivers…. I may just have to break mine out for a listen after all…!


Ah the technically "portable" bluetooth DAC/AMP.
---





When your dongle is bigger that the thing it "dangling" from...


----------



## jsmiller58

Rin1990 said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> It's quite a powerful thing.
> 
> ...


I do remember them fondly - used to listen from my xDSDs years ago when I was on business trips.  Finally getting back on a plane in a week and it will be a good excuse to try the xDSD again!


----------



## jsmiller58 (Oct 31, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Ah the technically "portable" bluetooth DAC/AMP.
> ---
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious!  And also cool!  How is the Xduoo?


----------



## yaps66

jsmiller58 said:


> That is hilarious!  And also cool!  How is the Xduoo?


Very nice! I have the XD05 Basic but with the Burson Opamp. Loving it!


----------



## r31ya

jsmiller58 said:


> That is hilarious!  And also cool!  How is the Xduoo?


The xduoo is not mine, 
But it is super awesome. If you don't mind the form factor, it simply one of, if not the best in the price point.


----------



## jsmiller58

r31ya said:


> The xduoo is not mine,
> But it is super awesome. If you don't mind the form factor, it simply one of, if not the best in the price point.


I have been considering the various Xduoo options for a “transportable” option.  I want small enough to take with me but large enough to come with great features and power…


----------



## r31ya (Nov 2, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> I have been considering the various Xduoo options for a “transportable” option.  I want small enough to take with me but large enough to come with great features and power…


The Bricky brick XD-05, have XD-05 Basic (500mW), XD-05 PLus (1000mW)
Below it is the relatively smaller IFI XDSD (the bluetooth one) and HIP DAC 2 (wired one) who have 400mW~500mW power or so.
Below that again is the smol bluetooth dongle family of BTR5, UP5, Q5K, GoBlu which all have power max out at 240mW
-

To note i run Hifiman HE400i (2020), Planar Headphone from a BTR5 2.5mm balanced out 240mW and generate decent volume out of it.
That being said HE400i (2020) is noted to have lower power req compared to HE4xx or HE400SE, which the former barely make a sound on 3.5mm single ended out 80mW.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



BGVP DH5 review done. A "decent" hybrid IMO, but YMMW (thanks to the 5kHz peak).

Do check it out if you guys are interested - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/


----------



## Animagus (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey guys! Thought I'll post about it here for guys who don't follow the Softears thread. Here's my dual review of Softears RS10 (10BA) and Cerberus (1DD+4BA+2EST) flagship IEMs. I had a great time testing them and writing the article. It's longer than usual and I hope you enjoy it. Let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!

*Softears RS10 and Cerberus*​
**


----------



## mndless

If anyone has been fighting the losing battle of trying and failing to update their Hiby R3 Pro or Hiby R3 Pro Saber, check out my post on their thread for the links to the internal cloner utility, recovery image, and instructions to follow to fix your R3 Pro (Saber) so you can run the firmware update properly.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hiby-r3-pro-portable-bluetooth-dap.916299/post-16640387

The support rep from Hiby was extremely prompt and provided me with the download links which came with written instructions as well as a video attachment to the email. I just decided to write out the instructions myself to try to clarify some steps that were a bit vague in their instructions.

Best of luck for all the R3 Pro owners out there!


----------



## mndless

Also, to any of the poor souls out there struggling to figure out what the heck is going wrong with their HiBy R3 Pro (Saber) in USB DAC mode on windows after the upgrade to 1.6:

If you've previously installed the HiBy USB DAC software+driver for a previous update, you may need to uninstall it, reboot your system, unplug and replug your R3 Pro, then rerun the latest installer. Once it completes and recognizes that you've got the device plugged in, it should tell you to restart your PC. Do so and you should be rewarded with your DAP now connecting and outputting properly as a USB DAC again. If you want to force your PC to output higher bitrate and depth than the default, you'll want to open the HiBy software, move over to the relevant tab, and set the output to the desired channel number and bit depth. Then, open control panel, open the sound settings, open the HiBy R3 Pro USB device properties, open the advanced tab, then set your bitrate with the same bit depth that you selected before in the HiBy software. This should force your PC to output at a higher bitrate to the DAC chip in the R3 Pro. Be aware that forcing a higher bitrate and bit depth than the content was encoded for often doesn't benefit you in any meaningful way, so use this function at your own discretion. The ESS DAC is very capable, so it shouldn't necessarily sound worse for the interpolation and processing, but if things start to sound off, check the bitrate and depth of your content and adjust accordingly.


----------



## baskingshark

New BLON coming soon: BL-07!

https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/398396918614773







TBH, BLON has been trying to capture lightning in a bottle since the legendary BL-03. The BL-05s was quite good (though it had a deal-breaking hospital green coloured shell), but the rest of the BLONs in recent times have been sidegrades at best-> case in point BLON BL-01, MINI, A8, and the recently released Max.

Monthly (or maybe weekly) releases of BLON products seems like a page out of the KZ pokemon spam release playbook?


----------



## Atek2019

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon: BL-07!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/398396918614773
> 
> ...


nice shape now, hopefully it fit my ear well


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 2, 2021)

BQEYZ Autumn:









Apparently is tunable!

More details here: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=340986184493493&id=100057463418451

Thanks @bryaudioreviews for the headsup on this.


----------



## unifutomaki

Sigh, yet another BLON? I thought there was a new BLON just last week!

I do like the look of the Autumn though!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> New BLON coming soon: BL-07!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/blonofficial/posts/398396918614773
> 
> ...


They look a bit like the CVJ CSN.


----------



## lushmelody

Both shells are so pretty. I want them to be good 🥺


----------



## Vladimir 198

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ Осень:


due to my nature, it is difficult for me to resist the thought “I want to hope that this is not just a desire to use the speakers left over from Spring 1-2, and Summer, but something more”
But my admiration for Spring 2 makes me follow very closely everything this firm does. If it's at a reasonable price ...


----------



## zenki

I heard Autumn is 3DD. Not sure if it's legit or not


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> I heard Autumn is 3DD. Not sure if it's legit or not



Based on their FB page, it seems to be a dual cavity dynamic driver, no mention about 3 DD. Anyways 3 DD is not easy to tune I suppose, there aren't many multi driver dynamic drivers on the market, compared to single DD.

But FWIW this Autumn model is tunable with some interchangable vents/nozzles.


----------



## saldsald

zenki said:


> I heard Autumn is 3DD. Not sure if it's legit or not


one single 13 mm DD with 3 different magnetic filters for tuning.


----------



## Dsnuts

FA7S. Fiios newest. Fiios version of the Andromedas? Could be. 6 knowles BAs in an all metal housing. The Housing looks different but it is another version of the FD housing. Same dimensions and shape as the FD3, FD5, FD7.  

Seems Fiio is going for balanced tunings nowadays. Which is a good thing. Seems they have been working on a bunch of newer releases for the end of this year. Their recent FD7 and now these FA7S. Fiio seems to be getting better and better at the IEM game.  These are legit good sounding for the bucks. Very good stage, highly technical, surprisingly good dynamics. Punchy bass and sparkly treble with excellent mids in the process.  Fiio is bring out their A game here. Which makes sense as it is that time of the year. You gotta like a manufacturer that keeps improving on previous earphones they have made.


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> Based on their FB page, it seems to be a dual cavity dynamic driver, no mention about 3 DD. Anyways 3 DD is not easy to tune I suppose, there aren't many multi driver dynamic drivers on the market, compared to single DD.
> 
> But FWIW this Autumn model is tunable with some interchangable vents/nozzles.


Nf audio NM2+ and NA2+ were also using dual cavity dynamic drivers. I wonder how this will sound...


----------



## kin HGD

brsdrgn said:


> Nf audio NM2+ and NA2+ were also using dual cavity dynamic drivers. I wonder how this will sound...


The sound of NM2+ is cold and thin while the NA2+ is warm and thick.

I like the color of NA2+, just like pxxxhub. But I want to say that they have the same drivers so you can figure out that they have very familiar timbres, to me I like NM2+,


----------



## PhonoPhi

Here are my little discoveries - the comparison of few CCZs and KZs turned into investigation of "custom" BA "tuning" of Emerald.


----------



## Dobrescu George

It seems that lately more and more Chifi IEMs are joining the "good sounding" category, so today I am sharing my full in-depth written review about Adonis, an IEM made by Queen Of Audio, with a really nice overall sound, good ergonomics, and a beautiful aesthetic. 

What makes this one special is the implementation of nice aesthetics, together with a V-Shaped sound, full, deep and warm bass, warm midrange, and a sparkly treble with good detail. 

More info and comparisons with other IEMs in the full written review~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/qoa-queen-of-audio-adonis-iems-looks-matter-but-sound.html


----------



## cqtek

kin HGD said:


> The sound of NM2+ is cold and thin while the NA2+ is warm and thick.
> 
> I like the color of NA2+, just like pxxxhub. But I want to say that they have the same drivers so you can figure out that they have very familiar timbres, to me I like NM2+,



It's clear that frequency response graphs do not explain differences in timbre.


----------



## Nimweth

cqtek said:


> It's clear that frequency response graphs do not explain differences in timbre.


Of course. Graphs only display amplitude.


----------



## mndless

Nimweth said:


> Of course. Graphs only display amplitude.


You'd need to find a piece of software that will make you a waterfall 3D plot to display decay, resonance, and reverb. I absolutely adore those kinds of plots for sets when I can find them, because it can help you figure out where they've crossed over the drivers, as well as how the interference of the drivers at the crossover points can impact decay and sound unnatural.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 3, 2021)

mndless said:


> You'd need to find a piece of software that will make you a waterfall 3D plot to display decay, resonance, and reverb. I absolutely adore those kinds of plots for sets when I can find them, because it can help you figure out where they've crossed over the drivers, as well as how the interference of the drivers at the crossover points can impact decay and sound unnatural.


Well I have the NA2+, NM2+ and a IEC 711 coupler. Maybe I can try running REW for that. I don't find the NA2+ warm and thick at all btw.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Well I have the NA2+, NM2+ and a IEC 711 coupler. Maybe I can try running REW for that. I don't find the NA2+ warm and thick at all btw.


No idea how to read the waterfall plot frankly. 

NM2+

NA2+


----------



## mndless (Nov 4, 2021)

saldsald said:


> No idea how to read the waterfall plot frankly.
> 
> NM2+
> 
> NA2+


Thanks for going through the trouble of graphing them with a waterfall!

You can tell that, for the most part, the decay is incredibly even. There is, however something to do with the dual chamber tuning that is causing some internal resonance and preventing the same rapidity of decay at around 20 and 120hz for the NM2+ and 15, 30, and 100Hz on the NA2+. This could potentially lead to smearing in higher frequencies, but should be acceptably negligible for these sets.


----------



## cqtek

saldsald said:


> Well I have the NA2+, NM2+ and a IEC 711 coupler. Maybe I can try running REW for that. I don't find the NA2+ warm and thick at all btw.


Actually, I don't find the NA2+ warm either. Although it is less clinical/analytical/cold than NM2+. In short, I find it more musical. But I would have liked a bit more power in the low end, so that there would be more difference between the two.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, Check out my review on BGVP DH5

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/reviews


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> FA7S. Fiios newest. Fiios version of the Andromedas? Could be. 6 knowles BAs in an all metal housing. The Housing looks different but it is another version of the FD housing. Same dimensions and shape as the FD3, FD5, FD7.
> 
> Seems Fiio is going for balanced tunings nowadays. Which is a good thing. Seems they have been working on a bunch of newer releases for the end of this year. Their recent FD7 and now these FA7S. Fiio seems to be getting better and better at the IEM game.  These are legit good sounding for the bucks. Very good stage, highly technical, surprisingly good dynamics. Punchy bass and sparkly treble with excellent mids in the process.  Fiio is bring out their A game here. Which makes sense as it is that time of the year. You gotta like a manufacturer that keeps improving on previous earphones they have made.


But why Fiio change the custom shell, for metal shell ?
Wouldn't it be less confortable ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 4, 2021)

The shell they are using is the same as the their dynamic series. It is actually a very good design. An off shoot of the barrel shaped housing. I haven't seen anyone mention that this housing is uncomfortable or has issues with it. Plus it looks more modern/ different/ artistic. More cutting edge?

Ultimately what matters there is the sound. And the FA7S for an all BA design sounds excellent. It will give  folks a bit of an insight to higher end all BA models for the price thats for certain.


----------



## H T T (Nov 4, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> The shell they are using is the same as the their dynamic series. It is actually a very good design. An off shoot of the barrel shaped housing. I haven't seen anyone mention that this housing is unfortable or has issues with it. Plus it looks more modern/ different/ artistic. More cutting edge?
> 
> Ultimately what matters there is the sound. And the FA7S for an all BA design sounds excellent. It will give  folks a bit of an insight to higher end all BA models for the price thats for certain.


FA7s or Penon  DDD or ISN H50? Please rank them and give a brief overview. Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 4, 2021)

Penon Serial I have no idea how those sound yet. Will see. Lots of folks are waiting for this one.

ISN 50s are fantastic overall, for folks that have not been following the ISN thread this was my intial take on them https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn-earphones-impression-thread-new-isn-h50.920551/post-16636945

And this post compares them specifically to the ISN H40. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn-earphones-impression-thread-new-isn-h50.920551/post-16641950

FA7s are also done nicely by Fiio but I havent gotten to really sit down and evaluate them at full capacity quite yet. All in due time. I have been just running them in. Will take a good listen tonight actually.  Currently working on my review of the Shozy SCB2 and the H50. Both compelling products.

One is a triple dynamic, the H50 being a hybrid and the FA7 is using 6 precision knowles BAs. 3 different types of IEMs, if your asking which one is better. That will depend on what your looking for. Dynamic presentation and timbre a triple dynamic should get you that. You want dynamic bass with all the advantages of the precision and imaging of BA presentation that would be the H50,  FA7s will be for detail freaks.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> Penon Serial I have no idea how those sound yet. Will see. Lots of folks are waiting for this one.
> 
> ISN 50s are fantastic overall, for folks that have not been following the ISN thread this was my intial take on them https://www.head-fi.org/threads/isn-earphones-impression-thread-new-isn-h50.920551/post-16636945
> 
> ...


It sounds that what I am looking for that the Triple D should be the one for me. Thanks!

@ehjie suggested as much. That gives me two data points. Penon needs to get the DDD open for pre-orders. For Penon, blind pre-orders are okay for me.


----------



## ehjie

H T T said:


> It sounds that what I am looking for that the Triple D should be the one for me. Thanks!
> 
> @ehjie suggested as much. That gives me two data points. Penon needs to get the DDD open for pre-orders. For Penon, blind pre-orders are okay for me.


The target:
1.Slightly emphasized solid sounding low-end (mid bass)
2.ADSR PRaT, coherence, energy 
3.Vocal pleasantness
4.Smooth and articulate treble
5.by default, a large sound field (larger than Globe), with increased stage depth

1, 3 and 4 should be easy peasy.
As for 2 (being 3 x dd) and 5, we have yet to find out...


----------



## H T T

ehjie said:


> The target:
> 1.Slightly emphasized solid sounding low-end (mid bass)
> 2.ADSR PRaT, coherence, energy
> 3.Vocal pleasantness
> ...


PRat is not that high on my priorities. I would add: Timbre, timbre, and timbre especially for piano, woodwinds, vocals (especially Japanese female vocals), guitars (espeically acoustic guitars), and strings. If Penon can +3 over Tanchjim then endgame for me.If not, I will save my money. Penon needs to deliver the goods.


----------



## Nabillion_786

The penon serial compared with the um3dt, oxygen and timeless will be very good comparisons. Oxygen is my favourite tuned iem so far but I'm hoping the um3dt brings forth a bit more body and thickness to the sound whilst maintaining good resolution and transients.


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> The shell they are using is the same as the their dynamic series. It is actually a very good design. An off shoot of the barrel shaped housing. I haven't seen anyone mention that this housing is unfortable or has issues with it. Plus it looks more modern/ different/ artistic. More cutting edge?


I see but my ears prefer the custom shell.
So I just have to tried them... Maybe the fd7


----------



## saldsald

cqtek said:


> Actually, I don't find the NA2+ warm either. Although it is less clinical/analytical/cold than NM2+. In short, I find it more musical. But I would have liked a bit more power in the low end, so that there would be more difference between the two.


Yea I would discribe the NA2+ slightly mid forward especially compared to the NM2+. I find the NM2+ better for classical music (but not really good violin timbre) with good imaging while the NA2+ is superp for female vocal. I too agree that the NA2+ lacks a bit of low end power which is present on the NM2+.


----------



## saldsald

mndless said:


> Thanks for going through the trouble of graphing them with a waterfall!
> 
> You can tell that, for the most part, the decay is incredibly even. There is, however something to do with the dual chamber tuning that is causing some internal resonance and preventing the same rapidity of decay at around 20 and 120hz for the NM2+ and 15, 30, and 100Hz on the NA2+. This could potentially lead to smearing in higher frequencies, but should be acceptably negligible for these sets.


It's actually quite easy REW measures / calculate everything. I am actually more interested in the phase difference. Like the NA2+ and NM2+ they are both single DDs and I didn't expect any phase rotation like in the second graph.


----------



## kin HGD

cqtek said:


> It's clear that frequency response graphs do not explain differences in timbre.


Yang told me that almost their iems have familiar FR, you can find they are totally different in many ways.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the iFi Hip DAC2 courtesy of @iFi audio.  First impressions:

Still my favorite portable DAC/Amp under $200
Still hisses slightly with sensitive IEMs (I tried with campfire Mammoth)
I love that volume knob.
Powermatch is great for those with moderately power-hungry headphones (not for pesky planars, though).
Sounds identical to the OG Hip DAC with non-MQA songs
MQA H/W-level decoding is great for those who use Tidal, but I cancelled my subscription a while back so did not go around testing that feature. I have some offline MQA files which I will test in due course.
Staging is rather intimate
Not a totally neutral presentation with some added warmth in the lower mids
Last but not the least - this copper color might be divisive at first glance, though it has grown on me since then.


----------



## Dobrescu George

For the weekend, you're probably looking forward to enjoying some of your favorite music, so my review of the Campfire Audio Holocene IEMs should be right in time to bring the fun! 

Those are some of the most detailed IEMs (Earphones / In-Ear Monitors) that you can get, they have a wide soundstage, lots of detail, a refined sound with a lighter but natural approach. I love musicality in an IEM, and this is exactly what Campfire delivers in their Holocene, the latest adventure from their midrange lineup, and my most recent favorite IEM in the category 

I took the time to make comparisons to all the relevant competitors, even flagships, and if you have questions, don't hesitate to ask, I'm always around to help~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/campfire-holocene-clarity-details-musicality.html


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the TRN X7s:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x7.25531/reviews.





A set of IEMs which give you a soft and gentle sound yet can be potent when required. 

They are not to be sniffed at! 

Let's hope TRN have got their QC issues behind them.


----------



## r31ya

ChrisOc said:


> My review of the TRN X7s:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x7.25531/reviews.
> 
> ...


Proper successor of TRN BA5?


----------



## iFi audio

kmmbd said:


> Received the iFi Hip DAC2 courtesy of @iFi audio.  First impressions:
> 
> Still my favorite portable DAC/Amp under $200
> Still hisses slightly with sensitive IEMs (I tried with campfire Mammoth)
> ...



Lovely stuff and thanks for its TL;DR form 

Your observations on warmth and intimacy, that's partially our house sound 

As for hissing, hip-dac 2 is very powerful given its size so some hiss might occur with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Nov 5, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> As for hissing, hip-dac 2 is very powerful given its size so some hiss might occur with sensitive IEMs.


Sorry. By saving money here, you cut off a lot of customers. I speak as someone who seriously considered buying. The sound you make is good. Installing the built-in attenuator will cost about $ 20-30. This will immediately increase the number of potential buyers. Just check the number of sensitive headphones in any audio store. Using an adapter brings a lot of inconvenience. Keep this in mind when designing your next device. Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tanchjim Tanya: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-tanya.25203/reviews#review-27198

Rank: A-

Tanchjim filters, Elecom EHP-CAP20 AND the iem is great. Cant say no to this.



LZ A4 Pro: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a4-pro.25495/reviews#review-27199

Rank: C+

-.-


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve been getting a ton of enjoyment from the Final A4000. I’m not a huge fan of abstract and over-the-top expressions so I’ll just say:

It’s a mid-centric, neutral-bright set with a slight bass lift.
No exquisite metals have been used in the construction of its single dynamic driver
Yet, the A4000 stands out as the fastest, most resolving pair of IEMs I’ve heard. The Aria sounds veiled next to these.
The width and depth of the perceived soundstage is seriously impressive.
Clarity and air are available in spades, and can even be on the intense side at times. However, I’ve not encountered sibilance.
Vocals are rich, forward, and extremely detailed. Pianos sound amazing, with a clean attack and reverberation. This is my favourite aspect of the sound.
The bass presentation isn’t the highlight of this IEM; it’s there more as a complement to the mids and treble.
Nonetheless, it’s not tremendously rolled off unlike some other mid-centric sets and there’s still some presence down there.


----------



## cqtek

NiceHCK DB1, Baby NF Audio?
Comparisons aside, on 11.11 they will be worth less than €15 including VAT. And they already seem to me to be exceptional value for money. The cable is mediocre, though, and they don't even come with the typical bag. But I've taken another cable and I can't say anything wrong with what I hear.


----------



## harry501501

r31ya said:


> Proper successor of TRN BA5?


Hopefully not as big... The ba5 to this day was the most uncomfortable IEM I've had. I literally could only use foams with them and it made them sound overly bold and sterile. Huge housing


----------



## harry501501

unifutomaki said:


> I’ve been getting a ton of enjoyment from the Final A4000. I’m not a huge fan of abstract and over-the-top expressions so I’ll just say:
> 
> It’s a mid-centric, neutral-bright set with a slight bass lift.
> No exquisite metals have been used in the construction of its single dynamic driver
> ...


Funny, I read that and thought what the hell... That's not how I remember them. Then realised you said A4000 and not E4000 lol. Do deleted my original response 😁


----------



## jmwant

Latest iBasso dac-amp with MQA decoding. A detachable cable option would be nice.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/meet-the-brand-new-ibasso-dc05-latest-mqa-usb-dac-amp


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 7, 2021)

jmwant said:


> Latest iBasso dac-amp with MQA decoding. A detachable cable option would be nice.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/meet-the-brand-new-ibasso-dc05-latest-mqa-usb-dac-amp


¿? Why they continue with attached cable. And why not SE + BAL


----------



## r31ya (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, not sure why Ibasso of all people, still adamant on using attached cable and one balanced out. Unlike... i don't know, its major competitor?

Fiio KA3 ___________________________ Xduoo Link 2 Bal __________________ Hidizs S9 Pro ____________________ Luxury & Precision W1 + W2


----------



## unifutomaki

harry501501 said:


> Funny, I read that and thought what the hell... That's not how I remember them. Then realised you said A4000 and not E4000 lol. Do deleted my original response 😁


Yeah I suppose the E4000 would be significantly darker haha!


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 22, 2021)

KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:

*KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.

*CatEar HITAM* - _$25usd, 1DD_. Quite bad. lo-fi, boomy, hazy... eww. Left unit has driver flex. Packaging and accessories are cute though.

*TRN VX Pro* - _$88usd, 1DD+8BA_. V-shaped sound signature. Full-bodied punchy bass, forward intimate vocals, energetic treble, decent soundstage width, above-average technicalities (for the price). Not bad for $80usd. However, bass is slightly slow and bleeds into the mids, treble can come off as sharp and splashy, BA timbre, incoherencies between drivers.

_VX Pro review done! Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/_

*Smabat Proto 1.0* - _$88usd, modular 1DD_. I am a MASSIVE fan of this. Interchangeable bass filter, interchangeable nozzle filter, interchangeable drivers. This IEM is FULLY Modular and you can customize it to your liking. With one driver, you get a total of 6 different sound configurations. I have a total of 2 different drivers here so it means that I get a whopping *12 different sound configurations*. For $88usd (+$15usd for another driver), IMO this is a major steal. No matter what your sound preferences are, you will be able to find a configuration that suits your taste and needs. A separate post for Smabat Proto 1.0 will be made to showcase the different filters and driver configurations.


Frequency Response graphs for all 4 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 4 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## unifutomaki

bryaudioreviews said:


> *CatEar HITAM* - _$25usd, 1DD_. Quite bad. lo-fi, boomy, hazy... eww. Left unit has driver flex. Packaging and accessories are cute though


Goddamn that channel matching lol


----------



## bryaudioreviews

unifutomaki said:


> Goddamn that channel matching lol


goddamn indeed. Can't seem to enjoy this set at all.


----------



## ClieOS

DQSM PD21, impression can be found here


----------



## ian91 (Nov 7, 2021)

Spent the weekend with the single DD SCB2 from Shozy + ISN. Never tried the B2 when it was first released, nor any other IEM for Shozy (I hear its been more miss than hits for them...) but I'm mighty impressed by the tuning here and the included SC-4 cable. The tuning is very unique and keeps me coming back for more. Switchable tuning nozzles aren't that useful though - stick with the titanium nozzles (the brightest tuning).

Tonality: L-shape, warm, organic, _lower-mid centric_.
Timbre: very accurate
Bass: powerful, midbass emphasis, good detail, very natural resonant properties, far from 'flabby'
Mids: lower mids emphasis keeps the note weight thick and the upper mids organic, not muddy with titanium nozzle, no shout
Treble: plenty of definition and extension to capture a natural decay for cymbals etc, not much air but it's not missed imo, not a hint of sibilance
Technicalities: brilliant for a single DD with a wide and very tall soundstage, deep layering and good instrument separation, tight dynamics

It seems to be versatile with genres - jazz, classical, electronic and ambient, metal etc. The full bass and midrange keeps all my library exciting and engaging. Truly this driver has some of the most organic and enveloping bass I've listened to. Every time I pick it up I'm just bowled over that this is a single dynamic for the detail it captures especially at the top end. It handles everything I throw at it. Admittedly this is a warm IEM that won't appeal to all but for those who want a musical single DD IEM and enjoy their bass, this is it. My Isabellae is going up for sale and this will be taking its place as the single DD in my collection.


----------



## Ace Bee

ian91 said:


> Spent the weekend with the single DD SCB2 from Shozy + ISN. Never tried the B2 when it was first released, nor any other IEM for Shozy (I hear its been more miss than hits for them...) but I'm mighty impressed by the tuning here and the included SC-4 cable. The tuning is very unique and keeps me coming back for more. Switchable tuning nozzles aren't that useful though - stick with the titanium nozzles (the brightest tuning).
> 
> Tonality: L-shape, warm, organic, _lower-mid centric_.
> Timbre: very accurate
> ...


A comparison with Aladdin and 3DT please?


----------



## ian91 (Nov 7, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> A comparison with Aladdin and 3DT please?



There's very little similarity with the Aladdin. The Aladdin is thin by comparison with a tighter bass, mids placed further back, with the coherency of a hybrid but it does have greater instrument separation. The 3DT I've just sold so can't A/B but from memory the 3DT is dry, uppermid centric and strident (to my ears). The SCB2 is lush, organic, lower mid centric. It's probably the 'richest' listen I've had to date.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2021)

Supporting what Ian is saying about these. This is my take on the Shozy & ISN SCB2.





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-scb2.25535/

These are the most western/ euro tuned IEMS from a Chinese manufacturer I have heard to date. It has a unique sound profile but one that is wholly engaging. The surprising aspect of these is their technicalities and timbre but it has a verticality and depth to the sound that is more closer a good headphone like in scope. Something I was very surprised about. These are fairly smaller IEMs too. I have a pic next to the Blessing 2 shell on the read.

There are so many IEMs with too much upper mids now a days I personally find it refreshing to have one with more lower mids.  Some added thickness to your music. These are different than previous Shozy offerings. The price indicates a certain level of refinements yes but ISN has done the dirty job of matching up the perfect cable to go with them and so you get earphone and cable synergy right off the bat. The cable here itself is worth a $100 but what it does for the stock Shozy B2 sound signature is perfect in enhancing, stage, imaging, detail, layering with added clarity. While retaining what makes these so engaging in the first place a rich organic tone.

Neutral earphones can lack body and bass. More colored earphones lack detail and a proper treble extension. You get none of that with the SCB2. This is one earphone dynamic fans should take seriously. They do have some bigger bass for the sound profile so you have to be a fan of having 10dbs of mid bass but otherwise these get a whole bunch of things right to get you into your music. I would put these in the colored sound category but one that enhances your music enjoyment.

And there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## igor0203

That cable looks very similar to this Xinhs cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html


----------



## nymz

igor0203 said:


> That cable looks very similar to this Xinhs cable
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html



You gotta factor in 90usd for the plugs.. They are black...


----------



## ian91

Dsnuts said:


> Supporting what Ian is saying about these. This is my take on the Shozy & ISN SCB2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely. Its an indulgent IEM but I dont miss anything that my brighter and (relatively) analytical sets offer. The bass doesn't become fatiguing either, which on first listen I was worried would happen. Its an all-day IEM. What I forgot to mention was the shell size, they are small and are very comfy


----------



## ChrisOc

In this categorisation of DAC/Amps and DAPs by size, the Ikko Zerda ITM01 is a Mini DAC/Amp.

Micro: examples - phone dongles; etc.

Mini: examples - Fiio BTR5; Ikko ITM01; Qudelix 5K; Ear Studio ES100; etc.

Midi: Fiio M11; examples - Ibasso DX160; etc.

Max (transportable): examples - Ibasso DX300 Max; Shanling EM5; etc.

A Mini DAC/Amp with three sound modes.....and the modes do sound different.





My review of the Ikko Zerda ITM01.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-zerda-itm01.25528/reviews


----------



## kmmbd (Nov 7, 2021)

Received the Fearless Barcelona yesterday. Listened to it for about an hour and I guess I can share some first impressions.

Build: Nice. Design: Very nice. Comfort: Good.







And now, for the not-so-nice part...





More than +10dB delta between 1KHz and the sub-bass frequencies with a very early bass-rise starting from 500Hz (usually this needs to be around 250Hz to sound clean in the mids). Male vocals sound completely drowned out as a result. The super-early roll-off in the treble region doesn't help either. All these tuning choices result in a dark, blunted, and congested sound reproduction. Technicalities aren't too bad (I guess the BA driver is pretty capable) but overall pretty mediocre for the price range.

Fearless marketed these having a new generation dynamic driver coupled with a custom Sonion Balanced armature driver, but the dynamic driver is just not good enough (or maybe the implementation is lacking) and the lack of emphasis post-5KHz severely limits the BA driver. So yeah, I guess this will be one of those "looks better than they sound" IEMs.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> Supporting what Ian is saying about these. This is my take on the Shozy & ISN SCB2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will we be able to buy the IEM without the cable? I'm sure the cable is wonderful, but many of us already have wonderful cables...


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 7, 2021)

Send a message to Penon. See what they say. I would imagine that is a package deal. Though I have tested a bunch of nicer cables for that sound profile. That SC4 matches up better than cables that cost double easily. It definitely synergizes well with it. Another cable that should match up well will be the CEMA 175 cable as it is very similar to what the ISN SC4 does,  But those cost almost double the SC4 cable in cost.  

I have seen the RP for a Shozy B2 on Aliexpress being sold for a similar price but you will be getting a standard throw in cable with that so not a good of a deal as the ISN cable thrown in. I am 100% certain that SCB2 version is exclusive to Penon audio.  But again I would ask see what they say.


----------



## chickenmoon

InvisibleInk said:


> Will we be able to buy the IEM without the cable? I'm sure the cable is wonderful, but many of us already have wonderful cables...



I bought my B2 on ali last year for a bit cheaper than what it goes on Penon now, it came with the Shozy tribrid cable that Penon sells for nearly twice as much as the ISN one they now bundle with the B2. Several ali sellers still carry it apparently. You could get a good price for it on 11/11 with coupons etc... presumably.


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Here is my humble opinion on the Tempotec Sonata MHD.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tempotec-sonata-mhd.25540/reviews#review-27216


----------



## RCracer777

I've already posted this in the 7Hz tread but I guess it won't hurt to ask it here.
I'm in need of some advice, I was planning to buy a Timeless form Shenzenaudio on Ali during the 11.11 sales but it went out of stock (3.5mm version). And DD-audio (Linsoul) doesn't seem to give a discount on it for 11.11. Now I've found them on a couple of other stores cheaper now than their 11.11 prices. But does any of you have any experience with either?
DUDO Audio at €203,19
Magicaudio at €200,85

Both seem to get a lot of good reviews but unlike Shenzenaudio they also get occasional bad reviews with shipping issues (Magicaudio more than DUDO). And they haven't been around for long (1-2 years).


----------



## igor0203

RCracer777 said:


> I've already posted this in the 7Hz tread but I guess it won't hurt to ask it here.
> I'm in need of some advice, I was planning to buy a Timeless form Shenzenaudio on Ali during the 11.11 sales but it went out of stock (3.5mm version). And DD-audio (Linsoul) doesn't seem to give a discount on it for 11.11. Now I've found them on a couple of other stores cheaper now than their 11.11 prices. But does any of you have any experience with either?
> DUDO Audio at €203,19
> Magicaudio at €200,85
> ...


Dudo is legit and ask them for additional discount, I'm sure they'll offer some additional discount


----------



## nymz

RCracer777 said:


> I've already posted this in the 7Hz tread but I guess it won't hurt to ask it here.
> I'm in need of some advice, I was planning to buy a Timeless form Shenzenaudio on Ali during the 11.11 sales but it went out of stock (3.5mm version). And DD-audio (Linsoul) doesn't seem to give a discount on it for 11.11. Now I've found them on a couple of other stores cheaper now than their 11.11 prices. But does any of you have any experience with either?
> DUDO Audio at €203,19
> Magicaudio at €200,85
> ...



I can vouche for Dudo audio. If you talk to them, you might get a better price than the posted for 11.11. I got EJ07m, RSV and Xd-05 bal from them. Great guys.


----------



## ChrisOc

RCracer777 said:


> I've already posted this in the 7Hz tread but I guess it won't hurt to ask it here.
> I'm in need of some advice, I was planning to buy a Timeless form Shenzenaudio on Ali during the 11.11 sales but it went out of stock (3.5mm version). And DD-audio (Linsoul) doesn't seem to give a discount on it for 11.11. Now I've found them on a couple of other stores cheaper now than their 11.11 prices. But does any of you have any experience with either?
> DUDO Audio at €203,19
> Magicaudio at €200,85
> ...


My experience with Dudo has been very good, so far they have been highly professional and helpful.


----------



## iFi audio

Vladimir 198 said:


> Sorry. By saving money here, you cut off a lot of customers. I speak as someone who seriously considered buying. The sound you make is good. Installing the built-in attenuator will cost about $ 20-30. This will immediately increase the number of potential buyers. Just check the number of sensitive headphones in any audio store. Using an adapter brings a lot of inconvenience. Keep this in mind when designing your next device. Thanks.



Thanks for your feedback. Just to clarify, saving money had nothing to do with this (that's rarely the case), but I hear you and will gladly pass on your suggestion to our R&D team. Thanks again


----------



## RCracer777

igor0203 said:


> Dudo is legit and ask them for additional discount, I'm sure they'll offer some additional discount


I'm not one to try my luck on the first purchase from a store but thanks for the advice.


nymz said:


> I can vouche for Dudo audio. If you talk to them, you might get a better price than the posted for 11.11. I got EJ07m, RSV and Xd-05 bal from them. Great guys.





ChrisOc said:


> My experience with Dudo has been very good, so far they have been highly professional and helpful.


Thanks for all the replies.

I've just ordered the 7Hz Timeless from DUDO, and at checkout there was some coupon magic going on that it didn't show before so now I've spend €201,20 on a 7Hz Timeless + 4.4 to MMCX Tri Through cable + KZ ZEX... €40+ off, that's a good deal in my book.


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Nov 8, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Just to clarify, saving money had nothing to do with this (that's rarely the case), but I hear you and will gladly pass on your suggestion to our R&D team. Thanks again


I meant, of course, your desire to make the device as affordable as possible and save buyers money.  Maybe I wasn’t accurate.


----------



## iFi audio

Vladimir 198 said:


> your desire to make the device as affordable as possible and save buyers money.



When we design a product we have to think about its place determined by price and utilities, which is a careful balancing act that at times demands sacrifices. Still, we listen to and take into account all feedback, so thanks for sharing yours


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is the time to start the week in force, and there's no better way to do that than with amplifiers! Today I'm sharing with you my review of a power amplifier, like the AO200 from SMSL and Aoshida Audio!! 

This one has good driving power, is made affordable, and you can connect an external active subwoofer too! It is able to drive bookshelf speakers, and even some lighter floor standing punchers. 

If you're looking for economy, Class D is great, and AO200 has basic EQ easily available as well, making it a really sound decision for those who need an entry-level stereo amplifier and need it now. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...ifier-rabbits-foot-either-quick-or-lucky.html


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ Autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a cool video on how to change the filters on the BQEYZ Autumn:


Basically it is a magnetic concept. Should be quicker and less wear and tear than a standard screw on filter! info courtesy of @bryaudioreviews


----------



## bryaudioreviews

baskingshark said:


> This is a cool video on how to change the filters on the BQEYZ Autumn:
> 
> 
> Basically it is a magnetic concept. Should be quicker and less wear and tear than a standard screw on filter! info courtesy of @bryaudioreviews



very smart idea. I love this. 

Hopefully, future Smabat products will implement something similar to this. 

Now I hope the nozzle size isn't too huge which causes discomfort for some BQEYZ Summer users.


----------



## RCracer777

Found some more on the TRN TA2.



Spoiler: TRN TA2




















Don't like your BA in the nozzle? How about 2 BA's in the nozzle. Don't know why it needs a 6.35mm adapter either with a 16Ω impedance and high sensitivity, but it's nice for people with desktop setups. The metal case is nice though. And I've got to admit, that graph looks pretty good. It's still V shaped but way better than the TA1.



Spoiler: TRN TA1 graph









But I'm still going to wait for the measurements and reviews before I'll decide to get one.


----------



## axhng

RCracer777 said:


> Found some more on the TRN TA2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6550558358317753

Larry Fulton already posted some measurements and his impressions by the way.


----------



## RCracer777

axhng said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6550558358317753
> 
> Larry Fulton already posted some measurements and his impressions by the way.


Got no facebook, never have, never will so I can't see it. 

But that graph... either he mixed them up or it's just a worse version of the TA1.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 9, 2021)

axhng said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/6550558358317753
> 
> Larry Fulton already posted some measurements and his impressions by the way.


I’m not one to listen to IEMs through their graphs but I can already hear the midbass bloat from here

Edit: followed the link and I was right haha


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 9, 2021)

RCracer777 said:


> Got no facebook, never have, never will so I can't see it.
> 
> But that graph... either he mixed them up or it's just a worse version of the TA1.


It's public. If you open it even in incognito mode, you can still see the content and review...


----------



## brsdrgn

I've managed to purchase 7hz Timeless + Tripowin jelly cable for $169. I'll share my impressions after I receive them. Looks like they send it only with DHL to my country. I hope I won't have issue with the customs. Asked Linsoul for favor on the declaration.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections...1&_sid=b16b8372b&_ss=r&variant=41491525009563


----------



## Dobrescu George

With the high number of weekly IEMs released, not many people can keep tabs on the current Chifi situation, and even fewer are enthusiastic about this particular model, the T5 from Tin Audio and Linsoul Audio. I think it is a bit unfair, so I decided to make a full written review about them! 

While testing it, I found that they're fairly colored, and if you're coming to expect exactly the same signature as the T2 and T2 PRO, you'll probably find that T5 is too different, but it has a clean sound, good detail, and fairly good dynamics too. 

I invite you to read my full written review about T5, and if you have questions, I'm always around to help~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/tin-audio-t5-earphones-upgrading-chifis.html


----------



## Tzennn

Hi, is TRN BT20 still relevant in 2021 ? I found one for 10$


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Hi, is TRN BT20 still relevant in 2021 ? I found one for 10$



I think the TRN BT20S Pro is better. Has charging case and modular MMCX/2 pin options (increases more IEMs u can pair with it).

I see the TRN BT20S Pro going at around $25 USD on 11/11 for Aliexpress, and I'll be buying a set or 2 as gifts for Christmas. Would rather top up the $10 or so for a better set, but for $10 for the original TRN BT20, it is a good deal.


----------



## r31ya

Hows TRN BT20S vs KZ AZ09 Pro?


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> I think the TRN BT20S Pro is better. Has charging case and modular MMCX/2 pin options (increases more IEMs u can pair with it).
> 
> I see the TRN BT20S Pro going at around $25 USD on 11/11 for Aliexpress, and I'll be buying a set or 2 as gifts for Christmas. Would rather top up the $10 or so for a better set, but for $10 for the original TRN BT20, it is a good deal.


Oh thank you. Didn't know it sale that cheap.


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 10, 2021)

del


----------



## silent-circuit

igor0203 said:


> That cable looks very similar to this Xinhs cable
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html


Why do AliExpress links /never/ work for me? It just opens the app to some generic sale page. So frustrating having to search (with their terrible system) for what someone else already found, never knowing if I even found the same listing...


----------



## Dsnuts

Could be your web browser. That cable is noting like the SC4 by the way. It is just a generic SPC cable with red stripes in it. It isn't a pure silver +crystal copper cable that SC4. If you look at the SC4 cable up close it has a crystal copper inlay.


----------



## jmwant

r31ya said:


> Yeah, not sure why Ibasso of all people, still adamant on using attached cable and one balanced out. Unlike... i don't know, its major competitor?
> 
> Fiio KA3 ___________________________ Xduoo Link 2 Bal __________________ Hidizs S9 Pro ____________________ Luxury & Precision W1 + W2


Didn't know Xduoo has a link 2. Is that a volume wheel, the part with red accent?


----------



## danieldvk




----------



## silent-circuit

Dsnuts said:


> Could be your web browser. That cable is noting like the SC4 by the way. It is just a generic SPC cable with red stripes in it. It isn't a pure silver +crystal copper cable that SC4. If you look at the SC4 cable up close it has a crystal copper inlay.


No, it's something the forum is doing, a redirect (presumably so they get paid for clicks) or maybe added by AliExpress itself when you "share"? If I copy-paste the intended link - for example "https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html" it works. What the original post is /actually/ linking is
https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_163649000912222&key=1e99669452acedd7650a94861c9354cb&libId=kvsjr1gp0101zlp1000ML6ttwu1ly&loc=https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-4057#post-16651915&v=1&opt=true&out=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html&ref=https://www.head-fi.org/forums/introductions-help-and-recommendations.7840/&title=The discovery thread! | Page 4057 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org&txt=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747415190.html

In short, a bunch of garbage. This is on Android, stock Google Chrome mobile.


----------



## axhng

unifutomaki said:


> I’m not one to listen to IEMs through their graphs but I can already hear the midbass bloat from here
> 
> Edit: followed the link and I was right haha



I was hoping it would be a clear upgrade over the TA1, with maybe a bit more bass quality and quantity, less of a dip around 5-7kHz, and maybe better technical performance. but seems like that's not the case since Larry mentioned in his post that it's not a direct successor. I actually quite like the TA1 because it worked well for jpop with brighter female vocals, which is a genre i listen to a lot. It has enough clarity without being shouty or fatiguing, and while there is a slight hint of sibilance in certain tracks, i think because of that dip in the treble, it doesn't sound as annoying and still has a bit of smoothness to it. So I didn't really mind the trade offs that came with that dip (plus it's cheap), and still quite enjoy using the TA1.

Still need more time with the TA2, but since 11.11 is coming, thought i should share some first impressions. So far I feel like it is basically a smoother, warmer, and more bassy take on the TA1, with an even more relaxed upper treble. (basically like what Larry's graphs shows) Bass sounds slower and a little bloated, so not the most textured. Mids do sound fuller, and upper mids seems to be a bit more forward in the mix, but because of that dip, feel like some female vocals end up sounding a bit duller. Zero issues with sibilance, and treble is even more polite this time round, but I feel like it's too polite now, especially now that there is more bass and it is warmer sounding. Plus side is that it's a very relaxed listen, smooth treble, and vocals do have a nice presence in the mix. But technical performance all round is probably below average for the price.

Overall, still prefer the TA1 more. Like mentioned earlier, even though the tuning is not perfect, i feel like at least it works well for some genres I listen to a ton. Like the design more as well, and how i can use them cable down. I don't swap cables much, so no issue with the MMCX on it so far too. TA2 to me just seems to be neither here nor there. If I wanted something warmer and more bassy sounding, KBEAR Robin is around the same price, and I think has tighter sounding bass, better technical performance all round, and not to mention better tuning in the treble.

I'm hoping that for the actual successor to the TA1, maybe they could take a page out of the TRN T300 instead in terms of tuning (a bit more bass, less dip around 5-7kHz), and just improve the technical performance. I use the T300 daily while jogging, and quite like the tuning. But at this point, probably not holding my breath.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Nov 10, 2021)

Tzennn said:


> Hi, is TRN BT20 still relevant in 2021 ? I found one for 10$


Second that TRN BT20s Pro could be an even better deal for <$25. It's type-C case vs. Micro-usb cables. Full upgrade. I did however preferred the firm fit on original BT20. They'll basically win the 'Shake Test' every single time if that matters to you.


----------



## assassin10000

Tzennn said:


> Hi, is TRN BT20 still relevant in 2021 ? I found one for 10$





baskingshark said:


> I think the TRN BT20S Pro is better. Has charging case and modular MMCX/2 pin options (increases more IEMs u can pair with it).
> 
> I see the TRN BT20S Pro going at around $25 USD on 11/11 for Aliexpress, and I'll be buying a set or 2 as gifts for Christmas. Would rather top up the $10 or so for a better set, but for $10 for the original TRN BT20, it is a good deal.



Depends on how sensitive your IEMs are and if you need aptx and/or some kind of waterproofing.

The bt20 is better for sensitive IEMs (less hissing, but lower volume output) but has AAC/SBC only. Also no water/sweat proofing at all.

Bt20s and bt20s pro have APTX/AAC/SBC but a higher noise floor (slightly higher volume output). They do have a nano coating for waterproofing.


----------



## baskingshark

assassin10000 said:


> Depends on how sensitive your IEMs are and if you need aptx and/or some kind of waterproofing.
> 
> The bt20 is better for sensitive IEMs (less hissing, but lower volume output) but has AAC/SBC only. Also no water/sweat proofing at all.
> 
> Bt20s and bt20s pro have APTX/AAC/SBC but a higher noise floor (slightly higher volume output). They do have a nano coating for waterproofing.



The APTX (BT20S Pro) versus SBC/AAC (BT20) makes quite a substantial audible difference in terms of sound quality.

BT20S Pro also has a charging case and modular MMCX/2 pin variants, whereas the BT20 has none of those. And the BT20S Pro has a waterproof coat as you say. I do think it is an upgrade over the BT20 (other than the hiss as you mentioned).


----------



## ClieOS

RW3000, latest flagship earbud from Yincrow. Just picked one up for 11.11 event.


----------



## Dobrescu George

At mid week, you probably need a way to shut off the noise in your background, and focus on the music, work that needs to be done, as well as something comfy, so today I bring you my full in-depth written review about the 1MORE ANC TWS IEMs, also called the EHD9001TA! 

Tuned by a master designed from Italy, this True Wireless IEM is tons of fun if you enjoy a stronger bass and a smoother treble. 

More info in the full review, and if you have questions, I'm always around to help~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/1more-anc-tws-iems-ehd9001ta-background-off-music-on.html


----------



## unifutomaki

*Porta Pro: perhaps second time’s the charm?*

Early on in my head-fi journey I acquired a pair of Koss Porta Pros. Surely this cult-favourite headphone would be a safe buy? Well, I ended up hating it and selling it. Too veiled, too dark, too muddy, no technicalities whatsoever.

Although my Porta Pros were purchased directly from Amazon, I always had a vague suspicion that I’d ended up with a dud unit/a very convincing fake somehow. Lately, though, my interest in the Porta Pros was piqued once again, and I ordered the Porta Pro X out of curiosity, reasonably confident that going for the Drop exclusive version would net me the genuine article this time. Since the thin stock pads were also something I disliked about my first pair of Porta Pros, I also put in an order for Yaxi pads.

What’s my verdict this time? Well, it’s like I’m hearing an entirely different headphone altogether compared to my previous pair. It’s still a relatively warm headphone, but I no longer consider it a poster child for midbass bleed; instead, the bass presentation seems more biased towards sub-bass. The mids are fairly neutral (maybe a tad bit recessed), and I’m now able to hear at least *some* treble and perceptible air. It’s actually a comfortable, listenable headphone now, a far cry from how I remember my first encounter with it going.

I still wouldn’t use it on commutes - there’s basically no noise isolation - but when I just want to relax and listen to music at home or in the office, they’ll certainly be in my rotation.

As a bonus, the fixed cable is no longer complete garbage.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review on AUDIOSENSE DT100, mates.

Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt100.24912/reviews


----------



## Niyologist

The Monolith by Monoprice AMT Headphone is now available.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=43235


----------



## Niyologist

Penon Audio has an 11-11 sale. A lot of goodies too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/gr...tml?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000061.6.7cd5efe3A12gpc


----------



## Banbeucmas

RCracer777 said:


> Got no facebook, never have, never will so I can't see it.
> 
> But that graph... either he mixed them up or it's just a worse version of the TA1.


TRN measurement has always been... interesting comparing to community measurement.

For some reason their measurement result is often different from what a lot of current measurement database has.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 11, 2021)

Seems like most brands on Hifigo are getting a 15% off discount with free shipping.

https://hifigo.com/collections/sales

I'm eyeing the Blessing 2. $272usd seems like a pretty decent deal to me.

Topping L30 + E30 combo too. $255usd for both seems like a good deal.


How about you guys? What will you guys be getting?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Fellow Head-fiers, Check out my review in CCA CA16 pro. Please click the link below:



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-ca16-pro.25542/reviews


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 12, 2021)

TFZ T2 Pro launched on Aliexpress. Going at $55 USD (after coupons) for 11/11 at some shops. Do scout around as many shops are carrying it.

Comes in 10 psychedelic colours apparently:




Claimed to have a leather material on the outershell.

Store provided graph is a joke though, like something drawn by a toddler.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> TFZ T2 Pro launched on Aliexpress. Going at $55 USD (after coupons) for 11/11 at some shops. Do scout around as many shops are carrying it.
> 
> Comes in 10 psychedelic colours apparently:
> 
> ...


New TFZ~!
As someone who use TFZ King Pro, i was wondering whether they have something special recently.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> New TFZ~!
> As someone who use TFZ King Pro, i was wondering whether they have something special recently.



I've actually sold most of my TFZs away. They are mostly V shaped basshead one trick ponies, and most of them are quite pricey compared to the competition.

I won't be surprised if this upcoming one is gonna be V shaped too, contrary to the store provided graph squiggle.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I've actually sold most of my TFZs away. They are mostly V shaped basshead one trick ponies, and most of them are quite pricey compared to the competition.
> 
> I won't be surprised if this upcoming one is gonna be V shaped too, contrary to the store provided graph squiggle.


They are expensive one trick pony, kinda hard to differentiate their product.
still, i got TFZ King Pro for relatively cheap and it introduce me to proper quality deep slamming bass.
I wonder why they don't improve TFZ Queen line with intimate vocal design.


----------



## Ace Bee

So, I got my *IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red* yesterday. Right after taking the delivery from Post Office I opened it and started to try right away. After answering some curiosities from the surrounding strangers, finally, when I could focus on the sound...I was troubled. The left earpiece was not having a good seal and all the bass seemed concentrated on the right! At times I was afraid that I got a bad unit or what!

Well, my heart sank. But the initial impression of the sound was still quite good. So I tried different nozzle combinations, and finally, after reading the suggestion prvided in the booklet, I settled on the *Grey bottom filter and Blue top filter*. For tips, I found out that longer nozzle and wider flange is what I require to get a perfect seal. Had to use a *Magaosi tip* I had in my collection. Curse my left ear!! *Azla Sednaearfit Light M *also provides very good seal, but hurts very slightly after prolonged usage.

And finally, I could enjoy the sound, and suffice to say I was appropriately mindblown! The bass was near perfect! I was afraid that *Just north of neutral *may mean a linear bass response, but I could not be more wrong! A healthy dose of bass with sufficient punch and rumble, very nice body coupled with speed makes it agile yet satisfactorily full bodied.
Midrange is OPEN and TRANSPARENT! Such an amazing clarity! Such crisp notes and details! Such boldly defined notes! And the wide and deep stage! Took my breath away literally! Incredible separation as well! Treble response is well extended as well while having sufficient energy. The upper-mids have some hotness that is stinging a bit, but I am expecting it to go away with Burn-in. If not, I will try swapping the Blue with Red top filter and see how it sounds. But frankly, for 169 GBP / 226 USD, I am more than impressed!

Will put it on burn in from tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Till then I will listen to it. Below are some shots I took this afternoon.


----------



## weexisttocease

Ace Bee said:


> So, I got my *IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red* yesterday. Right after taking the delivery from Post Office I opened it and started to try right away. After answering some curiosities from the surrounding strangers, finally, when I could focus on the sound...I was troubled. The left earpiece was not having a good seal and all the bass seemed concentrated on the right! At times I was afraid that I got a bad unit or what!
> 
> Well, my heart sank. But the initial impression of the sound was still quite good. So I tried different nozzle combinations, and finally, after reading the suggestion prvided in the booklet, I settled on the *Grey bottom filter and Blue top filter*. For tips, I found out that longer nozzle and wider flange is what I require to get a perfect seal. Had to use a *Magaosi tip* I had in my collection. Curse my left ear!! *Azla Sednaearfit Light M *also provides very good seal, but hurts very slightly after prolonged usage.
> 
> ...


Another IMR happy owner. Fit isn't always the best with this IEMs but once you get it going it sounds really good. And keep in mind that with burn in they will sound even better. I'm waiting for the Dark Matter next month.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> TFZ T2 Pro launched on Aliexpress. Going at $55 USD (after coupons) for 11/11 at some shops. Do scout around as many shops are carrying it.
> 
> Comes in 10 psychedelic colours apparently:
> 
> ...


Wait, that’s the graph? I laughed out loud literally hahahhah

In other news, I’ve ordered the TKZK Wave. Budget neutral-bright signature? Let’s see whether it will shatter my eardrums-


----------



## mndless

Ace Bee said:


> So, I got my *IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red* yesterday. Right after taking the delivery from Post Office I opened it and started to try right away. After answering some curiosities from the surrounding strangers, finally, when I could focus on the sound...I was troubled. The left earpiece was not having a good seal and all the bass seemed concentrated on the right! At times I was afraid that I got a bad unit or what!
> 
> Well, my heart sank. But the initial impression of the sound was still quite good. So I tried different nozzle combinations, and finally, after reading the suggestion prvided in the booklet, I settled on the *Grey bottom filter and Blue top filter*. For tips, I found out that longer nozzle and wider flange is what I require to get a perfect seal. Had to use a *Magaosi tip* I had in my collection. Curse my left ear!! *Azla Sednaearfit Light M *also provides very good seal, but hurts very slightly after prolonged usage.
> 
> ...


If they've got a ridge at the end of their nozzle, try out the DioFit eartips if you have them in your region's Amazon catalog or you don't mind paying extra to buy them through ebay's international section. Their silicone is super, extra soft and pliable without being overly sticky, so I can easily get away with using a size or even two sizes large than I need without any noticeable discomfort, if that's any indication of just how compliant their silicone domes are. It just leads to an increased risk of driver flex if I go too large. The stem of the eartip is very, very short, though. So without a ridge at the edge of the nozzle, I wouldn't expect them to stay on at all. I particularly like their Standard Leakage and Multi-flanged offerings, but their standard silicone should also do quite nicely. As an added bonus, they include a built-in wax filter that also helps to knock down some treble peaks. It isn't fine enough to dramatically alter the treble performance, but something about how they're designed definitely seems to improve bass performance. If you don't want much extra bass, I'd avoid the Standard Leakage model, as that seems to be what they're best for.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Who's ready for the weekend and for good time with their favorite music?! It is almost black friday, lots of sales and offers popping all around too, so today we can focus on a review about a newly released headphone that may have the right value points for you 

Today's focus falls upon the Arya Stealth from HIFIMAN Electronics, a headphone made to sound sweet, deep, clean, and wide! I do in-depth comparisons between the Stealth and the original version, as well as comparisons with other 3 headphones~ 

I also do pairings this time around, as Arya was quite hard to drive, so pairings with 3 sources are included in today's full written review about Arya Stealth and the refinement of one of their most sold high-end headphones! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...th-magnet-headphones-exceedingly-musical.html


----------



## InvisibleInk

Tin T3+ announced over at Linsoul. Resin shell.


----------



## saldsald

DE26


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> Tin T3+ announced over at Linsoul. Resin shell.



Looks nice, but will probably wait for first reviews.

TBH Tin HIFI has been kinda hit and miss in recent times. Like the Tin T2 Evo, Tin P2 and T5 weren't that well received. Not sure about the recent Tin P1 Plus that was just released as I haven't tried it, but even their T series favourites like the T2, T4 and T2 Plus have MMCX QC problems.

Good to see that they changed to a 2 pin config for this one, looks like the penny has finally dropped.


----------



## Musicoflife

saldsald said:


> DE26


Biwired earphone? Interesting. But those passive filters...


----------



## mndless

Musicoflife said:


> Biwired earphone? Interesting. But those passive filters...


Qudelix supposedly has an active crossover set that they're planning to release that uses the two outputs of the 5K simultaneously to handle the number of channels necessary. Seems interesting.


----------



## Min2

baskingshark said:


> Looks nice, but will probably wait for first reviews.
> 
> TBH Tin HIFI has been kinda hit and miss in recent times. Like the Tin T2 Evo, Tin P2 and T5 weren't that well received. Not sure about the recent Tin P1 Plus that was just released as I haven't tried it, but even their T series favourites like the T2, T4 and T2 Plus have MMCX QC problems.
> 
> Good to see that they changed to a 2 pin config for this one, looks like the penny has finally dropped.


BGGAR quote on those "Blows my mind...I just trashed Tinhifi and now I try the best set they have ever made. Crazy...crazy.."
Though, it is just on opinion, I'd wait for more.


----------



## Musicoflife

mndless said:


> Qudelix supposedly has an active crossover set that they're planning to release that uses the two outputs of the 5K simultaneously to handle the number of channels necessary. Seems interesting.


The QX-over? On the market awhile now, reactions have been rather muted. The digital Xover only allows level adjustment between the 2 identical DD drivers handling bass and treble. 

Hope Qudelix will introduce new IEMs in this vein with real digital Xovers. It's a promising new approach.


----------



## hte80

@kin HGD - Noticed you have the Fidue Asteroid in your sig. What's your thoughts on that one?
Caught my eye as I was browsing 11.11 sales but not much info of that one. Love the older Fidue A83, wondering if Asteroid was worth the pick up.


----------



## r31ya

Min2 said:


> BGGAR quote on those "Blows my mind...I just trashed Tinhifi and now I try the best set they have ever made. Crazy...crazy.."
> Though, it is just on opinion, I'd wait for more.


Tin Hifi takes on LCP drivers, the same one in Aria.
Hopefully its SQ modeled either after T2 or T2+.
If it had T2 superpower of able effortlessly hear every sound in the song without cranking the volume up while have a little but more fun, it'll be awesome.


----------



## saldsald

Musicoflife said:


> Biwired earphone? Interesting. But those passive filters...


This one is quite interesting and maybe practical. The crossover board is moved to that EQ thingie so the crossover can be adjusted by some variable caps or resistors. What do you mean by passive filters?


----------



## Musicoflife (Nov 13, 2021)

saldsald said:


> This one is quite interesting and maybe practical. The crossover board is moved to that EQ thingie so the crossover can be adjusted by some variable caps or resistors. What do you mean by passive filters?


Caps, resistors and inductors are by definition called passive components. When used in EQs and audio filters they make for passive filters. These are inferior, no, nasty things as they cause phase shift between frequencies and distortion. Thank goodness for digital filters and EQ these days!
Amplifiers eg opamps are active components. Active filters incorporate amplification. Active crossovers are relatively uncommon. The crossover is done with DSP before amplification. Qudelix 5K can potentially do this, as it sports two amplified outputs per channel and DSP.


----------



## saldsald

Musicoflife said:


> Caps, resistors and inductors are by definition called passive components. When used in EQs and audio filters they make for passive filters. These are inferior, no, nasty things as they cause phase shift between frequencies and distortion. Thank goodness for digital filters and EQ these days!
> Amplifiers eg opamps are active components. Active filters incorporate amplification. Active crossovers are relatively uncommon. The crossover is done with DSP before amplification. Qudelix 5K can potentially do this, as it sports two amplified outputs per channel and DSP.


I know what passive and active filters are, but since you sounded you have some reservations with the implementation of the passive filters, I was just wondering if variable resistors and capacitors are bad for IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Looks nice, but will probably wait for first reviews.
> 
> TBH Tin HIFI has been kinda hit and miss in recent times. Like the Tin T2 Evo, Tin P2 and T5 weren't that well received. Not sure about the recent Tin P1 Plus that was just released as I haven't tried it, but even their T series favourites like the T2, T4 and T2 Plus have MMCX QC problems.
> 
> Good to see that they changed to a 2 pin config for this one, looks like the penny has finally dropped.


oh, P1 Plus is definitely legit.


----------



## Vladimir 198

Min2 said:


> BGGAR quote on those "Blows my mind...I just trashed Tinhifi and now I try the best set they have ever made. Crazy...crazy.."


His brain explodes so often ... I hope the shrapnel didn't hurt anyone ...


----------



## unifutomaki

Vladimir 198 said:


> His brain explodes so often ... I hope the shrapnel didn't hurt anyone ...


After how the Tape Pro turned out, I take his brain exploding with an entire ocean of salt


----------



## unifutomaki

My Porta Pro is turning out to be a set that I’m regularly picking up and listening to by choice, which is a complete 180 from my earlier opinion. Get the Porta Pro X for the nice cable and add some Yaxi pads; I doubt it gets much better than this in the headphone world without spending significantly more money. 

The overall sound signature is balanced leaning towards warmth. The midbass is emphasised, but I find that it is sufficiently fast and punchy that it doesn’t cause apparent bloat in the lower mids. Male vocals may sometimes sound slightly recessed and south of neutral, but female vocals remain clear and neutral. Pianos sound especially full and lush. 

Unlike the pair of Porta Pros that I hated, these Porta Pros actually have a treble section. Don’t get me wrong, it’s not like you’re going to be able to tell what type of cymbal is being struck and where that strike is taking place, but there’s some sparkle and brilliance to complement the otherwise tasteful bass and mids presentation.

Note weight is decent, as expected of a dynamic driver; the Porta Pro has that “musicality” that comes from not sounding overly sharp or lean. These headphones also soak up power like a sponge, and are best enjoyed at higher volumes (within reason of course). Indoors in a quiet room, I’m currently listening to them at slightly above 50% volume out of my Earmen Eagle. Overall detail retrieval is decent but won’t kill any giants. Obvious details can be clearly heard, but the Porta Pro probably won’t give you that feeling of “hearing things you never heard before”. What you do get with the Porta Pro, however, is a budget benchmark for soundstage and imaging. Most IEMs below $100 will probably fail to match the Porta Pro in this regard. Of course, the form factor and lack of any real isolation helps a lot in this department, but the Porta Pro presents a deep and wide soundstage where the music can be easily  perceived as happening outside your head, in an arc in front of you. Each  element of the track can be further perceived as being associated with a rough position on that arc if you concentrate - it’s definitely a step up from the two/three blob imaging that is to be expected in the budget realm. 

The Porta Pro is often compared to the KPH30i and the KSC75, which apparently cost less and (some might say) possess even greater sound quality. I do think the Porta Pro is the best looking of the trio, however, and the foldable design and adjustable clamp force is neat (note that with the Yaxi pads it becomes impossible to fully fold the Porta Pro into its “circle” form. 

So, I stand corrected. I don’t know what went wrong with my previous Porta Pro (I must have somehow ended up with a dud), but I now completely understand why people like these. Far from being an 80s cosplay item, they’re a legit budget on-ear option that I think are on par or better than the CAL and can trade blows with headphones that cost 2-4x more. Paired with a decent source, they can be very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h50.25550/



ISN H50 for those interested. These are currently one of the best hybrids at the price level. Your weekend reader.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tin Hifi P1 Plus: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-p1-plus.25515/reviews#review-27273

stock rank: A+
Mod (PEQ) rank: S

They went plus ultra this time. If you want a planar iem, this is the one you want.


----------



## harry501501

unifutomaki said:


> My Porta Pro is turning out to be a set that I’m regularly picking up and listening to by choice, which is a complete 180 from my earlier opinion. Get the Porta Pro X for the nice cable and add some Yaxi pads; I doubt it gets much better than this in the headphone world without spending significantly more money.
> 
> The overall sound signature is balanced leaning towards warmth. The midbass is emphasised, but I find that it is sufficiently fast and punchy that it doesn’t cause apparent bloat in the lower mids. Male vocals may sometimes sound slightly recessed and south of neutral, but female vocals remain clear and neutral. Pianos sound especially full and lush.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love the KOSS budget range but the KPH30i IMO is best of the bunch. Similar to the Porta Pro but just that bit cleaner sounding which brings out detail better. Balanced sound at a budget. Very musical. My go to for TV and movies due its lightweight design... tho I do like the old k701 for big budget action and horror. Rewatching Band Of Brothers right now and bullets whizzing by me 😁


----------



## jsmiller58

RikudouGoku said:


> Tin Hifi P1 Plus: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-p1-plus.25515/reviews#review-27273
> 
> stock rank: A+
> Mod (PEQ) rank: S
> ...


How would you compare the P1 Plus to the 7hz Timeless?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jsmiller58 said:


> How would you compare the P1 Plus to the 7hz Timeless?


In the review.

But

P1 Plus > Timeless


----------



## jsmiller58

RikudouGoku said:


> In the review.
> 
> But
> 
> P1 Plus > Timeless


Thanks, and you’re right, I should have looked there first! 😖

I have done a quick speed read through your review, but will need to spend some real time with it.  Your conclusions and your graphs dont seem to match, but I am sure the explanation for the discrepancy is in the text.


----------



## Atek2019

RikudouGoku said:


> In the review.
> 
> But
> 
> P1 Plus > Timeless


really ? even the bass ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

We begin the week with a Class D Amplifier Review, with Streaming abilities, and an ergonomic, diminutive shape, but with fairly good driving power and control! 

A50 from ARYLiC is the kind of AMP you get at the beginning of your journey, or for a secondary system, but with good performance, slightly odd connectors but which actually work alright! 

There's a basic EQ available too, and it got low distortion, even at maximum volume. I used this one the most as a standalone amplifier with a line in cable, but its streaming abilities are fairly ok too.

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/arylic-a50-streaming-amplifier-smol-boy-got-class.html


----------



## RikudouGoku

Atek2019 said:


> really ? even the bass ?


Timeless has better bass in stock. But much better on the P1 Plus with EQ.

Guys, please just read the  review before asking something that is written in it ok?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Nov 15, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Plus with EQ.


I didn’t see any information about using eq on review



RikudouGoku said:


> read the review before asking something that is written in it ok?


Forgive the king, we are served blind and stupid to think out everything in a telepathic way
(bow low and pierce the floor with their forehead) 

PS Isn't the forum for clarifying questions or am I wrong about something?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I didn’t see any information about using eq on review
> 
> 
> Forgive the king, we are served blind and stupid to think out everything in a telepathic way
> ...


There is a section on PEQ in the review.
Asking to read before asking questions is not an unreasonable request.

P. S. Then for a very lo-ong detailed review, an executive summary pre-empting most questions of those, who wants to know without reading, maybe a good idea


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

PhonoPhi said:


> There is a section on PEQ in the review.
> Asking to read before asking questions is not an unreasonable request.


Okey, no comments


----------



## unifutomaki

Very sad news, I was very interested in potentially picking up the Azul as well. I wish him well.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vision Ears VE8 is an amazing iem which I would have gone for, but I did not. Reason being
1. the $2k+ price tag, and
2. The lack of a DD for the lower frequency physicality.
In spite of those, the amazingly smooth, musical, airy, and yet highly detailed sound captivates you with its wide and tall presentation with accurate imaging. This one is a marvelous iem to be heldin high regard. Here is my review of the same:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/vision-ears-ve8.22431/review/27286/







Also, can you read the inscription on the BA driver?


----------



## antdroid

Dunu Titan-S Preview: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/11/dunu-titan-s-impressions-preview.html


----------



## szore

jant71 said:


> Okay, what's with these wimpy 14mm planar in-ears . How about 21mm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get a pair?


----------



## jant71

szore said:


> Where can I get a pair?


Probably can't. Long time ago. Don't think the brand even exists any more.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h50.25550/
> 
> 
> ISN H50 for those interested. These are currently one of the best hybrids at the price level. Your weekend reader.


Amen!!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

ST20 ordered


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 15, 2021)

QKZ bringing lots of flashy inexpensive single DD options (some actually seems to come with pretty nice range of accessories). The print is NUNE store on Ali.


----------



## WendyLi

Dear friends,

I am the Sponsor of KBEAR & TRI. Just now I made two posts about we are collecting all the opinions and advice on the headfi, Here is the links:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/post-16662812
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16662811

We want and we will accept all kinds of opinions no matter whether you were our customers or tried our products, so if you want to, click the link. We don't want to bother the discovery thread too much.

Wendy


----------



## Xinlisupreme

TRI TK2 unboxing!
Looks awesome🤩


----------



## nymz

My review of Moondrop Variations is (finally) posted. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## weexisttocease

Xinlisupreme said:


> TRI TK2 unboxing!
> Looks awesome🤩


No accessories included?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Yes it has😊


----------



## weexisttocease

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yes it has😊


Cool. Just need a leather case now. This little thing has a lot of power. Any sound impressions yet?


----------



## WendyLi

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yes it has😊


Good Photo.


----------



## silent-circuit

How big is it next to a phone?


----------



## sutosuto

silent-circuit said:


> How big is it next to a phone?


Almost same wide as Samsung S8 but thicker. 
It won't be convinient for on the go for me.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 16, 2021)

sutosuto said:


> Almost same wide as Samsung S8 but thicker.
> It won't be convinient for on the go for me.


thats pretty big, about the same with Oppo amp?
---


----------



## silent-circuit (Nov 16, 2021)

r31ya said:


> thats pretty big, about the same with Oppo amp?
> ---


Looks even thicker based on size of the USB-C socket. Like 2x thicker.


----------



## sutosuto

r31ya said:


> about the same with Oppo amp?


No idea, I do not have Oppo amp.
Here are side by side pictures with S8


----------



## Bitsir

sutosuto said:


> No idea, I do not have Oppo amp.
> Here are side by side pictures with S8


That is a chonky boi indeed.

I have only seen one written user-impression on it so far and it said it's a lot less powerful than the Hiby R5 (0,5W output) which he thought was strange considering
it's got over double that on spec sheet. Must admit that is suspicious af. It looks amazing though for the price.

Also there is a Youtube vid on it:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I want my MTV. 

Get your money for nothing and your chicks for free.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

It’s smaller than iPhone 12 Pro Max, I think smaller than iPhone 12/13Pro also, but it’s thicker.
I think has perfect form size, it isn’t a dac amp for running 🤣


----------



## saldsald (Nov 17, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> It’s smaller than iPhone 12 Pro Max, I think smaller than iPhone 12/13Pro also, but it’s thicker.
> I think has perfect form size, it isn’t a dac amp for running 🤣


So how's the sound? Is it too powerful for IEMs and mainly designed for big cans?


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Nov 17, 2021)

It’s perfect with aroma thunder 1DD+10BA 17ohm/108db
First impression is like a wire with gain
TRI TK2 is a real bargain!


----------



## saldsald

Xinlisupreme said:


> It’s perfect with aroma thunder 1DD+10BA 17ohm/108db
> First impression is like a wire with gain
> TRI TK2 is a real bargain!


I see that you have sold your M8 as per your signature, how does TK-2 compare to the M8 if you can still recall the sound signature?


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 17, 2021)

Instead of buying from China on 11/11, I bought a pair of reconditioned Final Audio e3000c from Hifiheadphones. They arrived with some missing tips and to their real credit, Hifiheadphones quickly sent me 3 pairs of L Final Audio tips and two pairs of L Spinfit CP 145 tips to compensate. They went beyond their call of duty....amazing service.
I'd always heard about the e3000 and made a decision to stop buying from all those miles away, we have to lower the Carbon footprint and also plant trees like their is no tomorrow. They really deserve their cult status, for a little bullet shaped body the e3000 performed way above it pay grade. Not easy to drive, even though the figures suggest it should be, it likes my iFi hip-dac the most. Very clean musical sound. I have to say the e3000 is still relevant even with all the unusual high price, high end IEMs around. Just a little dynamic micro-driver gives a worthy performance that surprised me in how good it sounds.


----------



## ChrisOc

It is burn-in time for Shozy SCB2, review to follow in due course.


----------



## RemedyMusic

Please support my new video on Seeaudio Bravery mates!! Sorry for the unpolished script. I will do better as we move along. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

saldsald said:


> I see that you have sold your M8 as per your signature, how does TK-2 compare to the M8 if you can still recall the sound signature?


@saldsald i spent only 30min with TK2 yesterday, and still unburned... right of the box i'd say TK2 is more neutral and linear but i need more time.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Listening right now with Acoustune HS1677ss and TK2 pairs very well!


----------



## Bitsir

Xinlisupreme said:


> Listening right now with Acoustune HS1677ss and TK2 pairs very well!


How is the power? Does it seem to reflect the spec sheet of 1250mW of output?

What is the sound signature, neutral, bright or warm?

How wide, tall and deep is the stage?

Finally, does it punch above its price?


----------



## jmwant

FiiO released the FH9, the Flagship of the FH series.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-introduced-its-latest-flagship-hybrid-iems-fiio-fh9


----------



## jmwant

Xinlisupreme said:


> Listening right now with Acoustune HS1677ss and TK2 pairs very well!


How does it compare with the hipdac?


----------



## jmwant

ChrisOc said:


> It is burn-in time for Shozy SCB2, review to follow in due course.


Lovely minimal design!


----------



## jmwant

nymz said:


> My review of Moondrop Variations is (finally) posted. Hope you enjoy it.


A nice one! Specially liked the comparison with EJ07M.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Bitsir said:


> How is the power? Does it seem to reflect the spec sheet of 1250mW of output?
> 
> What is the sound signature, neutral, bright or warm?
> 
> ...


From half handle volume every step increase a lot listening volume and more power helps DD IEMs to shine in every way.
The sound is neutral but guys I’ve listen it 1h in 2days!!
I’d pay to have more listening and sleeping time😭
For me worth every cent.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

jmwant said:


> How does it compare with the hipdac?


Sorry,
Never had it


----------



## jmwant

Blon releases its latest over ear closed back headphones.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-...ynamic-driver-and-polymer-composite-diaphragm


----------



## r31ya (Nov 18, 2021)

Crin is taking suggestion on who should get the review units on his latest IEM *Eclipse*

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxcJNUj1ifWVkVJJQVQNyRhEZnkdVwG7wE
---
Naturally, i suggest he should let DankPods to try Eclipse on his crazy ass DAPs.
Riku, Vortex, and Bggar also suggested by commenters


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 18, 2021)

Moondrop Nekocake, Kotori Dauntless, Kotori Vampire, TRN TA2 - Mini Review​​​*Moondrop Nekocake* -_ $42.99usd, 1DD TWS._ Decent set of TWS. Has 5 preset tuning options built in and accessible within the Moondrop Link app (assuming you have access to the app). The stock tuning, called "Balanced", is meh. Wooly bass, honky mids, relaxed upper mids and smooth treble. Reminds me a bit of Sony ZX-110. Overall, a bit weird and not for me. However, changing the tuning preset to "Classic Moondrop" totally changed the Nekocake into a much better TWS IEM…

With the "Classic Harman" preset, it is Harman Neutral now. Lean clean sub-bass focused bass, lean mids, slightly hot upper mids and smooth treble. For a $42.99usd TWS with Harman tuning, I have no complaints. Sure, it is lacking in resolution, detail, texture, note weight, soundstage is small, imaging is bad… but come on, for a TWS this price, you can't expect too much.

If you are looking for a budget Harman tuned TWS and have access to the Moondrop Link app, I highly recommend the Nekocake. Just remember to change the tuning preset to "Classic Harman". *- 4/5 *


> *note: I can't seem to measure the Nekocake with my IEC711. Not sure why. If anyone is able to help, do PM me.




*Kotori Dauntless* -_ $66usd~, 1DD._ Bright. Unique and niche tuning. Vocal and treble focused. VERY GENRE SPECIFIC. Technicality wise, Dauntless is great. Highly resolving, bright, detailed, technical, great imaging, great soundstage, with fast and tight bass. For the price point that it is in (sub-$100usd), it is easily one of the better performers in terms of technicalities. However, its tuning is unique… uniquely bright.

I find that the best way to enjoy these is to listen to them at a low volume. Let the upper mids, treble and technicalities shine. With certain tracks, mostly instrumental, they are pretty nice. But once the vocals come in, especially female vocals, oh my…. They sound screeching. I am already listening to them at pretty low volumes, but once the female vocals come in, I have to turn them down even more. Overall, it is ok. amazing technicalities with a very niche tuning for the selected few trebleheads. *- 3/5


Kotori Vampire* _- unreleased, 1BA._ Warm neutral. These are pretty nice. Good warm bass, good timbre for a BA, good warm mids, and warm full sounding vocals. Reminds me of a warmer KBEar Neon. Treble here overall is pretty smooth with no hints of sibilance. However, the 5kHz dip might be a concern for you if you like treble resolution as I find it to takw away a bit of clarity in return for a smoother response. Anyways, not complaining. I'd rather have smooth treble than peaky treble. Overall, pretty decent. I quite like this. Cant wait for Kotori to officially release these to the public *- 4/5


TRN TA2* _- $49.80usd, 1DD+2BA._ Warm V-shaped. This is literally a cheaper KBEar Robin/CCZ Plume. If you like that kind of Warm V shaped tuning, the TRN TA2 is for you. It is cheaper than both Robin/Plume and it can achieve around 90%+ of what those 2 can do. Deep rumbly thick bass, thick mids, smooth treble, good coherency for hybrid…. This is déjà vu. Just imagine my KB Ear Robin review, but with a notch lower in detail/resolution and there you go…. My TRN TA2 review is done. If I were to choose between the 3 (TA2, Robin, Plume), I will take TA2 as it is the cheapest. Overall, a very enjoyable set for Hip Hop/EDM and gym sessions.* - 3.5/5*


Huge thanks to MOONDROP, SHENZHENAUDIO, Kotori Audio, Ray Tan, Trn Petter for sending these out to me for review. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own. 

_Purchase links here (non-affiliated):
1. Moondrop Nekocake - https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...0-touch-operation-5-tunings-push-button-reset 
1. Kotori Dauntless - https://sg.e1personalaudio.com/coll...roducts/kotori-audio-dauntless-in-ear-monitor
1. Kotori Vampire - N/A 
1. TRN TA2 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003439404254.html_


*









*​


----------



## mndless

r31ya said:


> Crin is taking suggestion on who should get the review units on his latest IEM *Eclipse*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxcJNUj1ifWVkVJJQVQNyRhEZnkdVwG7wE
> ---
> ...


PreCog might also be a good option, but it sounds like he's getting a bit burnt out on IEM reviews at the moment, so maybe not.


----------



## r31ya

Fiio x Crinacle
Fiio FHE (FH-Eclipse)


----------



## nymz

r31ya said:


> Fiio x Crinacle
> Fiio FHE (FH-Eclipse)


----------



## kmmbd

Paraphrasing Iron Man: I love 'em 3000.


----------



## WendyLi

Dear friends,

Thank you for your support to *KBEAR & TRI*, I am the sponsor of KBEAR & TRI on headfi, Wendy Li. I am now making a post about the plan of a tour review in Europe.

We released our new DAP/AMP TK-2, the tour review aims at providing an opportunity to allow some Headfiers in Europe to try our TK-2. The tour review will provide the samples of *TK-2, Meteor, and Grace-S(4.4mm 2pin 0.78mm)* to make sure the experience of enjoyment.

We are looking for reviewers to join, but if there are too many people sign up. We can promise that the time of shipping so we have some limits to the reviewers.

1. Now living in Europe. ( I am charging the tour review in Europe, we didn’t just hold the activity in Europe)

2. Honest and responsible.

3. Reviewed HiFi items before and will review TK-2 and Meteor.

If you are interested in the review and meet our requirements, Please send me by PM, I will pick 5~6 reviewers to participate. If the PMs are too many I will consider adding a group. And reviewers who make the best two reviews will get the sample of Meteor or Grace-S.

Welcome to sign up.

Here is the link of the new thread about the tour:https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-tk-2-and-meteor-review-tour.960657/#post-16666548

KBEAR & TRI


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Nov 19, 2021)

deleted


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 19, 2021)

New acquisition today: Questyle M12 dongle. The one to get when you want a taste of current mode amplification without shelling out thousands for products from a company whose ability to provide aftersales support and software work has never been particularly great. So far it sounds sublime. Very linear and transparent, with a black background. Seems to push my Porta Pros towards a brighter, more revealing sound, ever so slightly of course.

It works perfectly with my iPhone 12 via the Camera Connection Kit, but I have ordered a Lightning to Type-C interconnect so as to avoid the inelegant dongle snake that forms when you have the CCK + included USB-A cable + M12 + the transducers all hooked up in series. It gets slightly warm during usage, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## ClieOS

Yincrow RW-3000 - great looking with gorgeous sound. Bass to die for.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

RW3000 is so interesting!!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

While you heard about the favorite headphone of last week, Arya Stealth, HIFIMAN Electronics actually adapted the same technology for their Deva PRO Headphones as well, so today I try to bring a smile to your face with my in-depth written review about the Deva PRO, a headphone that combines the sound of the original Deva, but makes it better with an improved bass, and a much better Bluetooth R2R adapter! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/hifiman-deva-pro-stealth-r2r-ldac-bass-fun.html


----------



## feverfive

ClieOS said:


> Yincrow RW-3000 - great looking with gorgeous sound. Bass to die for.


Man, I'm hoping to read more about the RW-3000.  I've only recently jumped into earbuds and love them for their relative comfort especially.  It's nice not having something jammed into my ear canals, or wearing something clamping my head and making my ears hot.  Generically speaking, sonically, I love the soundstage buds provide, but I miss having sub bass rumble.


----------



## assassin10000

ClieOS said:


> Yincrow RW-3000 - great looking with gorgeous sound. Bass to die for.



Is the bass more linear/even? Most buds both have a bit too much mid bass and a bit too little sub-bass for me.

If you can, a bit more description of the sound of these would be great. Thanks.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jmwant said:


> Blon releases its latest over ear closed back headphones.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/blon-...ynamic-driver-and-polymer-composite-diaphragm


Blon seems to care more about their headphones than their earphones or maybe the latter is harder to design.


----------



## jmwant

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Blon seems to care more about their headphones than their earphones or maybe the latter is harder to design.


Never used a Blon Over ear. But yeah, none of the blon IEMs they released after the bl03 had the X factor for me.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

We’ll wait your impressions, where will you post ?☺️


----------



## Jmop

nymz said:


>


That graph (Eclipse) is screaming for an upper treble peak to balance it out, otherwise not bad at all. Personally, I'd like to see the sub bass roll off a bit so the lower mids are less overshadowed.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 20, 2021)

Jmop said:


> That graph (Eclipse) is screaming for an upper treble peak to balance it out, otherwise not bad at all. Personally, I'd like to see the sub bass roll off a bit so the lower mids are less overshadowed.


Its interesting to see the actual outcome of FHE. Crin didn't quite that fond of the og FH3.



> Tone : *C+*, Tech : *B-*, overall : *C+* (slightly above average), one star value award (worth the price),
> _"Does come off as sort of a broken FH5, but the FH5 elements are mostly there."_



Maybe he tune it to upgrade the Tone score to B+


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

little secret disclosure:
Do you know that TRN TA2 should have been with 3 ba and not with 2? because inside there is even a place for the third ba which is closed with a stub


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

P.s, its a top secret


----------



## mndless

Mr.HiAudio said:


> P.s, its a top secret


Are you going to be modding one in? Seems like an interesting project, but it'll probably require modifying the crossover network.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

mndless said:


> Are you going to be modding one in? Seems like an interesting project, but it'll probably require modifying the crossover network.


you can add a resistor, but to be honest, the sound in the drain is quite even and calm by ear, although these ba sound like TRN ba 🤣


----------



## ehjie

H T T said:


> PRat is not that high on my priorities. I would add: Timbre, timbre, and timbre especially for piano, woodwinds, vocals (especially Japanese female vocals), guitars (espeically acoustic guitars), and strings. If Penon can +3 over Tanchjim then endgame for me.If not, I will save my money. Penon needs to deliver the goods.


We shall soon find out.
(8) less hours of sleep nights + the delivery duration (lol)...


----------



## dharmasteve

Sometimes it's nice to sit listening to some older IEMs in the collection. Some of those are now unavailable but still really sing. One such IEM is the *Semkarch SKC CNT1*. The Semkarch is in fact an LZ single carbon nanotube driver IEM. The only one branded Semkarch as far as I know. The only changes I made was to upgrade the cable to a Nicehck 4.4mm four core copper cable and roll the tips to JVC Spiral Dots Originals. It still holds it's own. Exceptionally musical with a very satisfying bass. An LZ offering that shows the skill and ear LZ have for IEMs. Bloody great IEM. Reminded me of Tolkein, "All that is gold does not glitter". Certainly gold amongst the profligate IEMs thrown out from China nowadays.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 21, 2021)

A tale of new Fiios.
It seems Fiio has saved their best stuff for last. This year they have released a few surprises but I think the biggest surprise for me anyway is just how much better tuned their new stuff is. I can tell they have learned a thing or two from previous efforts and improved on all of it with their newer designs. Top stuff in the FD7 beryllum dynamic.  Top stuff in the FH9 shown here. And top stuff from their all new FA7S.




FA7S was my weekend review post https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fa7s.25563/reviews#review-27327

Break down on the 3 Fiios I mentioned is like this.
FA7S has 6 Knowles BAs and have one of the best-balanced tunings I have heard from any Fiio. It is as close to a neutrally tuned Fiio as it will get. But with very good extension and balancing on both ends of sound. Bass has zero roll off and treble is extended well.- Bass is legit better than my Zeus believe it or not and so is the treble.  Mids are detailed and very natural sounding. The FA7S is for treble and mids fans as the bass end has moderate emphasis but is a good solid bass end none the less. These easily complete with the likes of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-6 or even the Dunu SA6. It is playing at that sound level but cost less.

FD7s are one of the best pure Beryllium dynamic earphones that are Fiios natural timbre king. Outstanding speed and definition of pure Beryllium and is one of the best imaging single dynamic earphones I have heard. It is easily one of their absolute best efforts for sound. Dynamic fans will love these things. The tuning is a balanced V but with a flagship level of imaging with an organic tonal character and top of the line timbre for vocals and instruments. These things on my DX300Max just sings like no other.   

New FH9 shown above. I have been burning them in. For folks that always wanted a top-level UM earphone like the MEST or Sonys IER Z1R but those are a bit out of reach price wise. I present to you The FH9 which is playing at that level in sonics. It is got a big brawny sound to it. Once again balanced well but this time around it has a full bored sound. Thick full notes. Great height and depth with excellent stage. All 3 phones mentioned here got great stage but the FH9 is got a bit of extra in how beefy the sound is. It is Fun immersive tuning with a very high level of technicalities. It is using a 13.6mm 2nd gen DLC dynamic that pushes a lot of air. Bass is absolutely fantastic on these. Best Fiio bass to date imo. Their bass caps on it are full on party mode. Mids are thick like the bass. Treble is shimmery and detailed. Its scale of sound is very similar to the much more pricier phones mentioned. This is one hybrid to keep a watch on. It is going to surprise a lot of folks that own much more expensive offerings.

Fiio seems to have been working on earphones for a while, their FH9 for the past 2 years supposedly. These folks been improving their game and these are the end results. If you had any doubts. Fiio is a legit player in the earphone game and this year has been a coming out party for them.  They had some good offerings in the past but with these newer offerings. These guys are going for the best value in the industry. It is like. "Thats your stuff?  How's about we do the same thing but better for half the price." Lol. I can't imagine what these guys are gals are going to introduce next. I have a good idea but just know they seem to keep a keen eye on earphone trends and sooner or later will bring out their version that give you a true value for the given earphone.

Could a state-of-the-art tri or quad brid be next? That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Got mine an hour ago, Surprisingly this is an easy to drive, love the neutral-warmish smooth tuning overall. Using the treble filter vent.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> A tale of new Fiios.
> It seems Fiio has saved their best stuff for last. This year they have released a few surprises but I think the biggest surprise for me anyway is just how much better tuned their new stuff is. I can tell they have learned a thing or two from previous efforts and improved on all of it with their newer designs. Top stuff in the FD7 beryllum dynamic.  Top stuff in the FH9 shown here. And top stuff from their all new FA7S.
> 
> 
> ...



I wish the FA7S had a shell like the FH9. Shells like this remind me of my painful experience with the Dunu Zen. I loved the sound, but the shell inflicted too much pain for me.


----------



## RCracer777

My first 11.11 care package just came in.



9 pairs of KZ Starlines M and 1 of the 6 IEMs that I ordered, The Whizzer Kylin HE01B.

Gotta say though the HE01B has the best unboxing experience of a sub €100,- IEM I've ever had.



When opening the box two things went through my mind; These look like gemstones and they are a lot smaller than I expected.
The build quality of the IEMs and the cable are also beyond what I expected at this price.
I've gotta say I'm impressed so far.

Now excuse me while I try and find out if the sound quality matches the build quality


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'm really delighted to report that even without me sharing the review too much, it still reached many of you, because some TWS IEMs are always welcome, and NUARL N10 Plus are comfy, sound good, and pocket-friendly~ 

If you have questions, I'm always around, and please look forward to the coming days / weeks, I have many more really interesting reviews to share!! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/nuarl-n10-plus-tws-iems-press-forward-attack-force.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 22, 2021)

Come on, people! Why has the Dunu EST 112 gone under the radar so? These have been talked about as the best Dunu. Of all the Dunu I've owned, these are by far the best. While I must admit, OOTB I wasn't enamored, and I've started to dial back making comments too soon OOTB, these are just so much fun to listen to. I think it's the resolution + bass speed + imaging that gives me such pleasure. Now if only the edges were a little bit smoother (what?! me saying that?!), maybe dialing back the edges of the upper mids/treble, and just a little more air. Just some more air in the damn EST's, then these to me would be endgame. Regardless, I love the DUNU EST 112, and it's kept me from pulling the trigger on anything new lately.

As an aside, for those who want an EST (magnetostat) that's 80% of the performance of the EST 112 at nominal cost and crazy price/performance ratio, then the CCA NRA would be that IEM. Now this comes with the need to change out the stock cable to pure silver, and replacing the stock tips (I use JVC Spiral Dot ++), and you get awesome resolution + bass speed + imaging + detail retrieval for $20.00. About 80% of the perfomance. Is the bass as resolving? No. Are the details clearer? No. Is the stage as wide? No. But imaging is incredible, treble is airy and not peaky or sharp, and resolution is pretty great for an el cheapo. It's not quite there as far as clear performance, but again, for about $400 less, it's not too far off, so as an everyday beater pair, you can't go wrong. I'm looking forward to seeing if CCA comes out with an improved Pro version?


----------



## saldsald

RCracer777 said:


> My first 11.11 care package just came in.
> 
> 9 pairs of KZ Starlines M and 1 of the 6 IEMs that I ordered, The Whizzer Kylin HE01B.
> 
> ...


How much was it during 11.11? Looks really nice!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
> Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> *KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.
> ...



VX Pro review done!

Overall, not bad for the price, but nothing mind-blowing or interesting. stock accessories are pretty bad for the price.

Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/


----------



## r31ya (Nov 22, 2021)

Crin just update his ranking database,
If you guys interested how recent iems, ranks in his database, you could find it in the database or this post.

https://crinacle.com/2021/11/23/the-almost-thousand-update/
https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/

To note, Crin like clean harman sound, dislike bass cannon or the like. He ranks on bell curve. so either above average, average, or below average with most "average decent" iem gonna lumped in C.


----------



## RCracer777

saldsald said:


> How much was it during 11.11? Looks really nice!


The pre 11.11 price was €93,- and during 11.11 with the discounts I got it down to €75,-. Seems like a lot for a HE01 but this is with 21% taxes so it's not too bad, still better than full price.

On a side note the sound quality is living up to the build quality. But the separation and layering are ok at best.


----------



## kmmbd

With the recent purchase of the Final A3000, Now I've listened to Final's entire A series: A8000, A4000, A3000. If I had to rank them:

*bang for buck:* A3000 > A4000 > A8000
*Resolution:* A8000 >> A4000 > A3000
*Bass:* A8000 >> A3000 > A4000
*Mids: *A8000 > A3000 > A4000
*Treble:* A8000 >> A4000 > A3000
*Imaging:* A8000 >> A4000 > A3000
*Staging: *A8000 == A4000 > A3000
*Layering: *A8000 > A4000 > A3000
*Separation:* A8000 >> A4000 > A3000
*Dynamics:* A8000 > A3000 >A4000

So yeah, A8000 is the best which is hardly a surprise since it costs $2000, nearly a 20x price premium over the other two. But the surprising thing is that the A4000 has similar staging to the A8000. I didn't do a thorough A/B testing but stage height/width is similar on both, A8000 has slightly better depth but overall it's a tie in most songs.

Among all three models I find the A3000 to be the best value for money. A4000 is highly technical but can get fatiguing for those who can't handle treble (I personally can't). A3000 treads the "treble" line better, whereas the A8000 is not as perfect as a $2000 flagship needs to be.

_(Images: 1. A3000, 2. A4000, 3. A8000)_


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> the A8000 is not as perfect as a $2000 flagship needs to be.



Agreed. The A8000 is the most technical and resolving single DD I have tried so far, but it needs amping to scale. But the dealbreaker for me is the 5 - 6 kHz area has some spike that can cause fatigue.


----------



## saldsald

RCracer777 said:


> The pre 11.11 price was €93,- and during 11.11 with the discounts I got it down to €75,-. Seems like a lot for a HE01 but this is with 21% taxes so it's not too bad, still better than full price.
> 
> On a side note the sound quality is living up to the build quality. But the separation and layering are ok at best.


That's quite a lot of taxes, oops....

Have you tried other cables with it?


----------



## r31ya

saldsald said:


> That's quite a lot of taxes, oops....
> 
> Have you tried other cables with it?


In my place, the tax now is at 17.5%.
New Finance minister change the old rule where we used to be able to import goods under $50 without tax, now the rule only applies for good under $3


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> With the recent purchase of the Final A3000, Now I've listened to Final's entire A series: A8000, A4000, A3000. If I had to rank them:
> 
> *bang for buck:* A3000 > A4000 > A8000
> *Resolution:* A8000 >> A4000 > A3000
> ...


I was faced with a choice between the A3000 and A4000, and given your impressions I’m happy with what I opted for! With basically USD 30 separating the two when I ordered mine, the fact that the A4000 is as good as it is in terms of single DD technicalities for the price makes it the one to own for me. It helps that I like the treble presentation of the A4000 as well, and the Questyle M12 has really opened it up even further


----------



## kmmbd

Time for Timeless!


----------



## Banbeucmas

Just finished writing the review of the Symphonium Helios
Quite an amazing IEM from a local brand that not many people would know

https://banbeu.com/symphonium-helios-kilobuck-treble-contender/


----------



## brsdrgn

I'm trying to restrain myself from buying a new pair of headphones this year.  However, it is impossible to resist.  I wanted to give a chance to 7hz Timeless, which has become quite famous lately and especially thanks to Crinacle.  This is my first planar sets in my collection.  I'm critical of all reviewers and the same was true for Crinacle.  But in order to have an idea, you have to have it. I ordered from Linsoul with great deal on 11.11.

The accessories are great. Especially the case! For the first time, I'm planning not put the case aside but really use it, keep the IEMs in it. This is a solid aluminium case. Very heavy, very secure. The included tips are also great and they come with their nice cases as well. Everything touches my eyes gently. The presentation is great. 





My first impression right out of the box was confirmation.  I was keeping in mind the highlights of other reviews whether positive or not.  I can say that if you can buy it for under $200, I would definitely say buy it without thinking! Definitely such a planar set of IEMs should be in your kit. 





What catches my attention is that it locks me up while listening to music and makes me drift away.  It has a very lively presentation and I can now understand how planar drivers sound like.  You are really into the music.  It has a very interesting presentation that I still feel a little strange to recognize.  Its soundstage is unique and you definitely need to give some time to understand its depth. So, I'd say brain burn in is required here, you need to get used to these and how they convey the sound.


They are full of micro detail and resolution. Details are conveyed to the end. There is a harmony in the music, the consistency is quite good.  The tone is just as good. 

Bass is quite adequate.  But not at a bass head level.  It rumbles very well, it can go deeper, it can move from one to the other quite agile. The mids are a bit recessive, but it is sufficient for me.  I like female vocals more than male vocals on these. The notes are complete. As for the treble, the technicality is very good, giving it to the last bit.  I don't have such a high end headphone, but I found the ultra high end really successful.



Imaging is great. Timbre is great. Tonality is great. Soundstage is the interesting part. It seems like it lacks depth at the beginning but you need to give it some time to make yourself get used to it. The vertical and horizontal dimensions are very well but the depth is the interesting part that it sounds like not deep but it's actually good. For the sake of having that imaging, detail capabilities, i guess you should be okay with some minor cons. 


I definitely recommend it. I totally agree with Crinacle's review. You should have one in your set.


----------



## InvisibleInk

brsdrgn said:


> I'm trying to restrain myself from buying a new pair of headphones this year.  However, it is impossible to resist.  I wanted to give a chance to 7hz Timeless, which has become quite famous lately and especially thanks to Crinacle.  This is my first planar sets in my collection.  I'm critical of all reviewers and the same was true for Crinacle.  But in order to have an idea, you have to have it. I ordered from Linsoul with great deal on 11.11.
> 
> The accessories are great. Especially the case! For the first time, I'm planning not put the case aside but really use it, keep the IEMs in it. This is a solid aluminium case. Very heavy, very secure. The included tips are also great and they come with their nice cases as well. Everything touches my eyes gently. The presentation is great.
> 
> ...



It is a giant-killer!


----------



## yaps66

InvisibleInk said:


> It is a giant-killer!


Concur!


----------



## Ace Bee

IMR Splash Of Red vs. Dunu Falcon Pro:


So I got the Falcon Pro today for a quick listen. The unit was well burnt-in I believe, whereas my SOR was a fresh out of the box unit.


Firstly, I could not settle for anything less than the Transparency nozzle and the Whirlwind L sized tips. Yup, I am a treble-head. But honestly, this combo sounds the best. I’m not saying the other combos are bad, but just not to my preference.

On Splash Of Red I chose the Grey Nozzle and Blue upper filter combination - moderate bass and most treble.


Now, coming to the sound, I am going to note it down pointwise:


Low end is slightly fuller on Falcon Pro. Slams feel a tiny bit more physical and decay is slightly slower. Subbass rumbles stay longer in the scene. However, SOR is not far behind. Bass slams equally hard, just feels a tiny bit leaner and cleaner, decay is slightly faster. On Falcon pro the bass sometimes may hint at colouring the mids, but on SOR it absolutely stays out of the mids’ way. Make no mistake, Splash Of Red has a quite physical low end with a very satisfactory thump - it is certainly not weak.
Lower mid is a bit fuller on Falcon Pro with polished upper mids. The details are well reproduced, however, the notes are quite smooth. Smooth and comfortable listening is Falcon Pro’s motto it seems. Separation is nice for the price and for a single DD. On occasions the mids may sound a bit veiled and dark. However, Splash Of Red is polar opposite - it brings life into the music! Lower mid has a very nice and full body, whereas the upper mids are sparkling and energetic! Male vocals sound equally impressive on both Falcon Pro and SOR, but female vocals are preferred to a larger extent on SOR. SOR plays the female vocals with considerably more energy and emotions. In general, SOR has noticeably higher transparency and air in the mid region than Falcon Pro - which aids in the perceived separation as well. Splash Of Red is most definitely aiming for an active listening session where the listener feels engaged and enlivened, whereas Falcon Pro has its modus operandi set on providing the listener a comfortable listening session - to kick back and relax with a healthy dose of music and nice bourbon. SOR notes have a sharper edge to them compared to Falcon Pro, which might introduce occasional peaks in harsh or sharp passages - but it never becomes noticeably uncomfortable. Falcon pro obviously handles these passages better by smoothening the edges, but it also eats the air. Acoustic string instruments sound incredible on both - slightly cleaner on SOR, slightly more organic and fuller on Falcon Pro.
Treble is where I prefer Splash Of Red more than Falcon Pro. It took me the transparency nozzle to bring out a treble that at least hints at my preference. I prefer a sparkling and airy treble - which the Falcon Pro does not have either with reference or atmospheric immersion nozzles. Transparency nozzle makes it brighter, but still not as much as I would like, but better than the others. Dunu tuned the treble of Falcon Pro a bit too safely to complete the comfortable presentation. Splash Of Red has no such constraints - it goes with its guns blazing in the high frequencies also. Bright, sparkling, airy treble that makes the listener go WOW from the very onset. However, in case I want to smooth it down, the other upper filters are at my disposal, but I certainly prefer it this way. The extension is very good, notes are crisp and details are not held bac Well, frankly, in spite of the smooth treble, Falcon Pro also does not lack in the details section of treble. Just the extension and air are compromised a bit.
Stage is where there is a distinct difference between the Splash Of Red and Falcon Pro. Whereas Falcon Pro has more stage height, SOR wins in width. Depth is mostly comparable on both, however, due to the laid back treble, stage of Falcon Pro mightbe perceived having a bit more depth. Splash Of Red has a noticeably more clean and transparent presentation, which, coupled with the wider stage makes it a pretty impressive experience from the get go. Separation feels to be better as well. Falcon Pro is not lacking much behind though - the experience is not very muffled, but compared to SOR the feeling of less transparency definitely lingers there.
So, that’s all. Both Splash Of Red and Falcon Pro are equally impressive, but it seems SOR is most certainly favoured by my preferences more. Also, I might be biased to it as well since it is my personal unit, so cut me some slack there.


----------



## Poganin

IMR haters, assemble!

In 3... 2... 1...

(one doesn't mention IMR outside its dedicated thread without fear of immediate retribution.)


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 26, 2021)

Poganin said:


> IMR haters, assemble!
> 
> In 3... 2... 1...
> 
> (one doesn't mention IMR outside its dedicated thread without fear of immediate retribution.)



The Splash of Red is quite interesting and I found it worthy enough to add to my signature unlike the now discontinued R1 Zenith, R2 ATEN and RAH which I have and think are pretty much expensive crap.

To me the strength of the SOR is in the tactile, solid feeling, sub-bass and the positional cues it gives, both of which are unique in my collection.  There is a peak in the lower treble which makes the highs feel occasionally unnatural and brittle to me but it isn't bad enough to be a show stopper.  They are quite forward sounding and there is a bit of frequency masking that goes on due to it as I find with many of the boosted upper-mids sets. Finally, despite these being supposedly single DD units, I sometimes get the feeling they still sport integrated piezo tweeters (although much better behaved than in the older IMR models I've heard).


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> The Splash of Red is quite interesting and I found it worthy enough to add to my signature unlike the now discontinued R1 Zenith, R2 ATEN and RAH which I have and think are pretty much expensive crap.
> 
> To me the strength of the SOR is in the tactile, solid feeling, sub-bass and the positional cues it gives, both of which are unique in my collection.  There is a peak in the lower mids which makes the highs feel occasionally unnatural and brittle to me but it isn't bad enough to be a show stopper.  They are quite forward sounding and there is a bit of frequency masking that goes on due to it as I find with many of the boosted upper-mids sets. Finally, despite these being supposedly single DD units, I sometimes get the feeling they still sport integrated piezo tweeters (although much better behaved than in the older IMR models I've heard).


I sent you a message regarding this -

Can you give a brief comparison between the FD7 and SOR, and if FD7 is better than the SOR, in what ways?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 25, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> I sent you a message regarding this -
> 
> Can you give a brief comparison between the FD7 and SOR, and if FD7 is better than the SOR, in what ways?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yeah I know, I forgot, sorry about that. Not too keen on making comparos for just one person by PM anyway and making detailed comparisons/analysis isn't too much my thing either.

Let's say that the FD7 is much closer to the sound you describe for Falcon Pro than it is for SOG but I do think the FD7 is the superior/better one, no contest. The FD7 is a smooth operator and SOG is a rather edgy, energetic and, to me, sometimes brittle set by comparison.


----------



## Ace Bee

chickenmoon said:


> Yeah I know, I forgot, sorry about that. Not too keen on making comparos for just one person by PM anyway and making detailed comparisons/analysis isn't too much my thing either.
> 
> Let's say that the FD7 is much closer to the sound you describe for Falcon Pro than it is for SOG but I do think the FD7 is the superior/better one, no contest. The FD7 is a smooth operator and SOG is a rather edgy, energetic and, to me, sometimes brittle set by comparison.


Does the FD7 sound more expansive, with more width, height, and depth of sound field than SOR?


----------



## chickenmoon

Ace Bee said:


> Does the FD7 sound more expansive, with more width, height, and depth of sound field than SOR?



Not too sure about that in details, not my forte at all, but I certainly perceive FD7 as having an ample sound field generally speaking.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Is that a DAC/Amp stack in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? 😏

Just received the Tri TK-2. Will be putting these to the test. 

Overall, pretty impressed. Powerful, neutral, punchy tight bass, speedy transients, not dry or cold sounding like I expected it to be (thanks to the dual ESS ES9038Q2M). Reminds me of the Topping l30 and a50s. This Tri TK2 sits right in between. Not as flat as the Topping l30, but not as "V shaped" as the a50s. 

Topping a50s is punchier tighter with more sparkle up top, but it is also dryer and colder sounding in comparison to the Tri TK2. 

Anyways, these are just my first impressions and comparisons made off memory. More testing needs to be done. 

Thank you Hillaudio Malaysia for sending them over.


----------



## Poganin

bryaudioreviews said:


> Just received the Tri TK-2. Will be putting these to the test.


Daaamn, it's pretty thicc! I honestly didn't expect it to be so big, but even knowing its dimensions I couldn't clearly picture its actual size.
Enjoy!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Poganin said:


> Daaamn, it's pretty thicc! I honestly didn't expect it to be so big, but even knowing its dimensions I couldn't clearly picture its actual size.
> Enjoy!


yeap. I expected it to be much smaller too. This is a chonky thicc boi


----------



## Bitsir

bryaudioreviews said:


> yeap. I expected it to be much smaller too. This is a chonky thicc boi


Hungry for more impressions ASAP!


----------



## Nealz

Just received the Tri TK-2 Dac/Amp big thanks to @WendyLi & TRI Audio for doing a review tour in Bangladesh 🇧🇩

Full review and comparison with Hiby R5 Saber & Shanling M3X daps coming soon 😊

For now having fun stacking the TK-2 with my Hiby R5s 🔥


----------



## Ultrainferno

jmwant said:


> Topping releases the D10 Balanced variant.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-d10b-latest-balanced-desktop-usb-dac



On Black Friday we have a look at this budget friendly Topping d10 balanced DAC.

@Aerosphere feels the D10B will be a very competitive option in the $100-150 price range and that it is a product that raises the bar for rival companies in terms of both build quality and sound performance.

https://www.headfonia.com/topping-d10-balanced-review/


----------



## unifutomaki

My latest budget-fi acquisition: Pioneer CH-3T. Curiosity got the better of me and I’m glad it did because these microdrivers are pretty sweet for 2500 JPY. Toss on small SednaEarfits and go for deep insertion, and you get an intimate but resolving presentation, with punchy bass and extended treble. Very balanced sounding for a budget set, just try not to snag the noodle cable on anything, but I guess you could always buy another pair.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch4-4/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> My latest budget-fi acquisition: Pioneer CH-3T. Curiosity got the better of me and I’m glad it did because these microdrivers are pretty sweet for 2500 JPY. Toss on small SednaEarfits and go for deep insertion, and you get an intimate but resolving presentation, with punchy bass and extended treble. Very balanced sounding for a budget set, just try not to snag the noodle cable on anything, but I guess you could always buy another pair.


I've had these for awhile. Did a short review about a year ago. Very comfy with very good sound for a microdriver. Bass driven and yes, extended treble. Recessed mids. A nice fun sound. Not as good as the Zero Audio Tenore or the Moondrop Crescent, but not too far off and cheaper.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch4-4/


Currently Unavailable


----------



## RikudouGoku

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Currently Unavailable


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi...d-listening-to-the-full.960847/#post-16680466

Just launched today.


----------



## Dobrescu George

As the weekend draws near, your passion for good music grows, your fun is imminent! It is time for one of our special weekend reviews, and today we do a second look at SE180 from Astell&Kern, as we review the SEM2 amplifier module for it~! 

They respected the promise to deliver multiple options for their modular DAP, and this one gives SE180 a more detailed sound, an increase in the overall bass, better control, but also some more energy in the treble. If you're planning to get yourself a high-end music player, or if you already have SE180, I hope my review will help you 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/astell-kern-sem2-module-se180-dap-improving-dynamics.html


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, checkout my review in KZ EDC

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-edc.25549/reviews
*


----------



## mndless

Nealz said:


> Just received the Tri TK-2 Dac/Amp big thanks to @WendyLi & TRI Audio for doing a review tour in Bangladesh 🇧🇩
> 
> Full review and comparison with Hiby R5 Saber & Shanling M3X daps coming soon 😊
> 
> For now having fun stacking the TK-2 with my Hiby R5s 🔥


I would definitely use some command velcro to stick my DAP to it if I wanted to run that kind of external DAC configuration.


----------



## RCracer777

11.11 Care package II: KBEAR




Sadly it's incomplete, I'm missing one cables I've orderd. Luckily the important stuff is all there but I haven't had any time to play with it yet.



saldsald said:


> That's quite a lot of taxes, oops....
> 
> Have you tried other cables with it?


Not yet, had to wait for this order to get some cables as I had no 2 pin cables free to use.


----------



## jagujetas72

For the longest time, I ignored what was right in front and next to me. Well, that ends now. First proudly #lokal earbuds review is now up, please do give it a read if earbuds are your thing! 





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kobe-audio-sovannah.25572/review/27380/


----------



## ian91 (Nov 27, 2021)

jagujetas72 said:


> For the longest time, I ignored what was right in front and next to me. Well, that ends now. First proudly #lokal earbuds review is now up, please do give it a read if earbuds are your thing!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kobe-audio-sovannah.25572/review/27380/




Refreshing to see a review of products from independent earbud creators like Kobe Audio. Would be nice to see like it in the future!

Thanks for taking the time to write this


----------



## Xinlisupreme




----------



## SenorChang8 (Nov 27, 2021)

Fiio x Crinacle collab FHE will be available to be preordered in 11 hours from Shenzhen Audio. Dispatch at the end of the year. One for the bassheads apparently.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey guys! Here is my review of Tanchjim Prism feat. comparisons with Oxygen and some IEMs from Moondrop. I had quite the fun time taking it through its paces with my music library, especially when comparing it to other Harman Target tuned IEMs. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!

Tanchjim Prism​


----------



## iFi audio

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi...d-listening-to-the-full.960847/#post-16680466
> 
> Just launched today.



That's affirmative and the product should be available shortly!


----------



## baskingshark

Just received a TRN TA2 review unit.




*Accessories *are very generous for TRN standards, I've seen their previous flagships include less stuff, so this is a marked improvement.

Included are:
1) TRN TA2 IEM
2) Round hard case
3) 1/4 inch jack
4) Cable - 2-pin 4 core silver plated OFC cable, thin and microphonic. The L/R markings on the distal terminal are also very small, so those with poorer eyesight might have difficulty identifying the sides! The cable disappointingly has no chin cinch.
5) Array of silicone and foam tips



The TRN TA2 is easy to *drive*, no amping is required. *Isolation* is good. The shells are quite wicked looking, this set is* comfortable* and ergonomic.




Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.

In a nutshell, this is an L shaped *basshead *set. Quite a far cry from the usual banshee shouty steroid infused treblehead TRN multi driver behemoths.

*Bass* wise, this set is midbass focused. The bass quantities are at basshead levels, with the subbass extending quite deep with a big visceral rumble. Unfortunately, bass quality is lacking, with the bass slow as a snail and the midbass bleeding quite a fair bit. This bleed encroaches into the other frequencies. The bass is one-noted and lacks texture. In view of the copious midbass bleed, the tuning is quite incoherent as the bass seems to be a step or 2 slower than the upper frequencies handled by the BA drivers.

*Mids *are depressed, with the upper mids featuring a 9 dB pinna gain. This set is not shouty at the upper mids, and this is quite atypical from the usual banshee TRN upper mids.

*Treble* is dark on this set and veiled. It lacks extension, with clarity and sparkle missing. Sibilance is minimal as such, but the lack of air suffocates music and microdetails are missing, and the TRN TA2 sounds quite analogue-like. So treble-sensitive brethren will like this, but trebleheads best stay far away.

BA* timbre* is also present in the upper frequencies.

*Technicalities *wise, soundstage is below average in all 3 dimensions. Imaging, instrument separation and micro details are below average too, this is not aided by the compressed soundstage.


*TLDR: *TRN has tamed their usual shouty banshee tuning and gone 180 degrees with a basshead non-fatiguing dark set. Bassheads and treble sensitive folk will probably feel at home, but for the others, the tuning might be too niche. Between a sawtooth fatiguing inducing set and a dark analoguish midbass bleeding set, I'd still take the latter. Unfortunately, technical performance on the TRN TA2 is below average, and I think this model might be forgotten in a few weeks' time, such is the speed of how fast the budget CHIFI industry moves.

Off hand, a similarly priced competitor, the KBEAR Robin, is also a bassy set with midbass bleeding, but the Robin has more treble air and better technicalities. Nevertheless, will burn in the TRN TA2, do tip rolling and report back, will try not to give up on it yet.


----------



## ChrisOc

My initial Impressions of the TRI TK-2, whilst the discounted rate applies, for those interested.

Post in thread 'TRI earphone impressions - I4 and I3, Starlight, NEW Starsea' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16683380


----------



## Carlsan (Nov 28, 2021)

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Here is my review of Tanchjim Prism feat. comparisons with Oxygen and some IEMs from Moondrop. I had quite the fun time taking it through its paces with my music library, especially when comparing it to other Harman Target tuned IEMs. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!
> 
> Tanchjim Prism​


Thanks Animagus (Twister6), I always enjoy reading your reviews. As usual very helpful comparrisons. You have a solid ear. By the way, the Prism is on sale, $509 (from 600) at shenzhenaudio Linked.


----------



## Animagus

Carlsan said:


> Thanks Animagus (Twister6), I always enjoy reading your reviews. As usual very helpful comparrisons. You have a solid ear. By the way, the Prism is on sale, $509 (from 600) at shenzhenaudio Linked.


Thank you! Oh yes, they have great discounts on quite a lot of cool gear in their 11.11 x Black Friday sale, which is ending in 13 hours or so.


----------



## Barndoor

Nice looking case.
Don't own one, but thought I'd share as first time I've seen it.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPr7ctG


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 29, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Nice looking case.
> Don't own one, but thought I'd share as first time I've seen it.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPr7ctG


Looks really good. You just gave me a reason to buy sth on AE. I was planning to skip BF offers...

Additionally : I read one review saying it has mediocre quality meanwhile the rest is positive. It looks good though from the photos.


----------



## RCracer777

11.11 Care package III & IV: The heavy hitters



I've been wanting to try the Hana 2021 and Timeless for a while now so having both come in together when I was at work during this black Friday weekend was a welcome surprise. Oh and the ZEX is also there...

Yes, that is a 7Hz 4.4mm cable that is not sold separately atm. It was supposed to be a combo deal of a 7Hz Timeless and a TRI Through but that one was not in stock so they offered me this one instead. Call me crazy but I do prefer having this cable over the TRI Through even though it might be a slightly lower quality.

This is the last 11.11 care package update, I promise.


----------



## r31ya

Ooh, new Hana and Timeless... Nice.
Zex is also interesting. Currently waiting for my ZexPro


----------



## unifutomaki

TKZK Wave finally arrived tonight, along with a XINHS 2-core SPC cable. Very comfy, form-fitting shells, especially once the stock tips have been ditched for foamies. I think they’re rather pretty myself.


----------



## Dobrescu George

AIAIAI audio has been improving their TMA-2 series of headphones, with multiple versions, and I bring you my full written review about the AIAIAI TMA-2 Studio headphones! This is a pair of comfortable, flexible and modular headphones that come packaged as if they were sold by IKEA 

They sport a strong bottom end, but a balanced midrange, and a clean treble! With a ton of detail and good dynamics. I included comparisons with other hot topic headphones in today's review of the TMA-2 Studio, the headphone to beat the mighty HD-25 and at their own game

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/aiaiai-tma-2-studio-more-modular-enlightenment.html


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout the review on BQEYZ Autumn:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews#review-27409


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 30, 2021)

I’ve spent the day listening to the *TKZK Wave*.





Crin said on one of his recent videos that just like with spoiled milk, one does not need to listen to a bad set for a long time to know that it’s bad. The TKZK Wave is… not _horrible_, but it’s a set that - whether due to its tuning or otherwise - shows its flaws all too quickly.

*The good*

Cheap (30 USD).
Looks good.
Comfortable fit.
Above average isolation.
Neutral bass, with sub-bass extension
*The bad*

Thin mids.
Flat guitars.
Intense upper mids.
Tizzy cymbals.
No soundstage to speak of.
What instrument separation?
Incoherent.
I’d rather listen to the Pioneer CH3, to be perfectly honest. The CH3 isn’t great in the mids either, sure, but at least it doesn’t sound as flat and grating as these do. 

Next contestant: KZ ZEX Pro


----------



## ClieOS

Just received this - Smabat M3 Pro. Gorgeous looking 3D printed earpieces and a tuning similar to that of ST10s. Not as good obviously but plenty enjoyable.


----------



## Scuba Devils

ClieOS said:


> Just received this - Smabat M3 Pro. Gorgeous looking 3D printed earpieces and a tuning similar to that of ST10s. Not as good obviously but plenty enjoyable.



Looks very nice! I see his crowd-funding seems to have hit the target for the ST20, looking forward to that - first time I've contributed to a crowd-fund.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 30, 2021)

So it has been a long while since I was this taken with a small form dac/amp. This is the KA3 from Fiio/Jade audio their very first dac/amp dongle.




Shown here with the new Fiio FH9. Penon Totem 4.4 adapter KA3 and my Samsung Galaxy. This little device will make any phone sound like a real source. Using ES9038Q2M Dac. Same chip that is in their recent K3. SQ is crazy good for something this small with enough power to drive 300 Ohm cans. Haven't been this impressed with a dac dongle since the first Meridian Explorer back in the day. Thing is legit good here is my take on them. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jade-audio-ka3-dac-amp.25575/  With pitch black background/ extremely low noise floor this thing is perfect with earphones.


----------



## cqtek

I have just received the BQEYZ Autumn and they are a pleasant surprise. Their profile is clean and clear, with the normal filter it is softer at the top than the NF Audio NA2+ that I am currently testing, but the first half is really similar. That's a plus for me, because I like a more balanced profile. But the good thing is that the filters act on the low end, instead of the high end. Thus, the low-cut filter provides a little more 3dB at the sub-bass end, which gives more punch and depth to the bass, which is very fast, precise and textured. The treble filter subtracts almost 3dB from the normal curve, also in the sub-bass and leaves a brighter profile, which I don't think I'll use much. The normal tuning keeps a good balance between bass and treble.
The sound is very clean, dry, fast, not completely analytical, but quite precise and with great resolution. 
Those who find the NF Audio NM2+ or NA2+ a bit bright, but want to keep many of their sound characteristics, quality and technical capabilities, plus a smaller body, a good cable and the attractive possibility to change the profile, have in the Autumn a great alternative. I think it's the best BQEYZ IEM I've tried, and they are not few.


----------



## InvisibleInk

cqtek said:


> I have just received the BQEYZ Autumn and they are a pleasant surprise. Their profile is clean and clear, with the normal filter it is softer at the top than the NF Audio NA2+ that I am currently testing, but the first half is really similar. That's a plus for me, because I like a more balanced profile. But the good thing is that the filters act on the low end, instead of the high end. Thus, the low-cut filter provides a little more 3dB at the sub-bass end, which gives more punch and depth to the bass, which is very fast, precise and textured. The treble filter subtracts almost 3dB from the normal curve, also in the sub-bass and leaves a brighter profile, which I don't think I'll use much. The normal tuning keeps a good balance between bass and treble.
> The sound is very clean, dry, fast, not completely analytical, but quite precise and with great resolution.
> Those who find the NF Audio NM2+ or NA2+ a bit bright, but want to keep many of their sound characteristics, quality and technical capabilities, plus a smaller body, a good cable and the attractive possibility to change the profile, have in the Autumn a great alternative. I think it's the best BQEYZ IEM I've tried, and they are not few.


Looks like, based on the graph comparison, that I'd really love that. I love my NA2+ to bits. Too bad I'm done for this year. But I won't forget this one come next years' sales events. Thanks!


----------



## mochill

ClieOS said:


> Just received this - Smabat M3 Pro. Gorgeous looking 3D printed earpieces and a tuning similar to that of ST10s. Not as good obviously but plenty enjoyable.


Please follow my Twitter , I cant post messages of earbud paradise because you aren't following me 😀


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Nov 30, 2021)

Spear labs ASL 4.5 for basshead☺️


SPEAR Labs, founded by the headphone legend Dale Lott, will launch new headphones this year. ASL 4.5 is a tribute to his signature ring-iron hybrid unit, the classic ASG 2.5. ASL 4.5 uses more advanced units and acoustic design. Including 14mm moving coil unit, plus 4 moving iron units, with a crossover circuit design, sublimating the classics of the year to a higher level.
feature of product

_Legend continues_
The new ASL 4.5 is a tribute to the legendary AGS2.5 in the hybrid headset industry, based on SPEAR LABS’s own Hybrid-Acoustically-Balanced Universal (HABU™) technology, plus the innovative SHOCKWAVE™ dynamic unit, And the implementation of the tuning style, through the current technology, sublimation and reproduction of the charming sound of AGS2.5.

_HABU Universal Hybrid Balanced Acoustic Technology_ flowing in ASL 4.5 is a universal hybrid-balanced acoustic technology called Hybrid-Acoustically-Balanced Universal (HABU™) developed by SPEAR Labs. Among them, the SHOCKWAVE™ system is Dale’s pinnacle. The core is a special 14mm moving coil unit, a new 1.1mm ultra-thin diaphragm, and an N52 neodymium magnet to form a structure with a thickness of only 3mm.
_Better potential_
SHOCKWAVE™ definitely shows the fusion of technology and craftsmanship. The diaphragm is thinner but extends the stroke of the unit. The rigidity of the diaphragm is increased at the same time, so that the low frequency has better down potential, clearly generating about 250Hz dynamics, providing powerful And full bass performance. Also because the new thin unit, even though the amount . 4 only BA iron unit, can also develop an ergonomic compact body.

_No crossover design_

The intermediate frequency and high frequency parts are respectively used by four groups of balanced moving iron units. The units are specially designed to match the large moving coil to reduce any influence caused by the magnetic flux generated by the large moving coil nearby. At the same time, ASL 4.5 adopts a non-crossover design, and simply through specially designed frequency band units and natural crossover point method, it reduces the impact of the crossover on the sound coherence, and achieves the smoothest frequency band extension.

_Non-yellowing crystalline resin_
With many years of experience in IEM design, development and production, Dale is already familiar with 3D printing technology. This time, ASL 4.5 uses a newly developed crystalline resin to make the shell, which is then carefully polished by hand. This SPEAR Labs unique formula can greatly reduce any yellowing problems, the ultimate clear perspective, and also take care of the rigidity and acoustic performance of the shell.

_Layered production of the fuselage_
It is worth noting that although the shell of ASL 4.5 is different from the various metal materials of the Triton series, it uses layered production technology. The color scheme is Thunder Gray, which is very popular in the automotive industry. Before the color is applied, the lid is already Bottom and polished. The sunken SPEAR Labs logo is even more painted by human hands. Finally, the shell is irradiated with a proprietary Class VI ultraviolet to improve the purity of the crystal and protect the finish.

_Smooth and smooth extension_
Open and spacious sound field, precise positioning, and smooth and smooth extension performance, you can find it on ASL 4.5 . Just like　Dale ’s philosophy, after listening to ASL 4.5 , many people will agree with his voice orientation "While maintaining a good balance, but also appropriately showing its enterprising side." Even if you listen for a long time, the hearing is not easy. fatigue.

Specification
Frequency response: 7Hz-24kHz
SPL: 108dB (1mW / 1kHz)
Impedance: 30 ohm +/-2% @ 1kHz
THD : <0.05% (1 mW/1kHz)


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Fender Mix pro DD+5BA


----------



## mochill

Xinlisupreme said:


> Spear labs ASL 4.5 for basshead☺️


How much


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mochill said:


> How much


7800HK$, around 1000 US$


----------



## mochill

Ugh , I thought it'll be cheaper in USA


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mochill said:


> Ugh , I thought it'll be cheaper in USA


Maybe yes, I read about it here.

https://personalaudio.hk/2021/08/20/spear-labs-asl-45-triton-infinity/

https://www.spill.hk/headphones/SPEAR-Labs-ASL-45-review/


----------



## saldsald (Nov 30, 2021)

cqtek said:


> I have just received the BQEYZ Autumn and they are a pleasant surprise. Their profile is clean and clear, with the normal filter it is softer at the top than the NF Audio NA2+ that I am currently testing, but the first half is really similar. That's a plus for me, because I like a more balanced profile. But the good thing is that the filters act on the low end, instead of the high end. Thus, the low-cut filter provides a little more 3dB at the sub-bass end, which gives more punch and depth to the bass, which is very fast, precise and textured. The treble filter subtracts almost 3dB from the normal curve, also in the sub-bass and leaves a brighter profile, which I don't think I'll use much. The normal tuning keeps a good balance between bass and treble.
> The sound is very clean, dry, fast, not completely analytical, but quite precise and with great resolution.
> Those who find the NF Audio NM2+ or NA2+ a bit bright, but want to keep many of their sound characteristics, quality and technical capabilities, plus a smaller body, a good cable and the attractive possibility to change the profile, have in the Autumn a great alternative. I think it's the best BQEYZ IEM I've tried, and they are not few.


I think the treble filter actually allows more treble air, which is not shown on the graphs, so the filters actually all have effects not just on the low end. There is significantly more air with the treble filter than the other two IMO thou I mostly use the bass filter. I recommend doing some tips rolling and I am settled with CP360. Agree that it is somewhat similar to NM2+ and NA2+ but better, even more resolving and balanced but less treble "excitation". Best BQEYZ IEM and maybe best single DD IEM in my collection.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

saldsald said:


> I think the treble filter actually allows more treble air, which is not shown on the graphs, so the filters actually all have effects not just on the low end. There is significantly more air with the treble air than the other two IMO thou I mostly use the bass filter. I recommend doing some tips rolling and I am settled with CP360. Agree that it is somewhat similar to NM2+ and NA2+ but better, even more resolving and balanced but less treble "excitation". Best BQEYZ IEM and maybe best single DD IEM in my collection.


This makes me even more excited for the set I have on the way. Sounds like it could very well be what I hoped the NA2+ would have been, plus some tuning flexibility and what looks like a better fit for my ear anatomy. Speaking of, how’s the isolation? That was another weakness of the NF Audio twins for me.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 30, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> This makes me even more excited for the set I have on the way. Sounds like it could very well be what I hoped the NA2+ would have been, plus some tuning flexibility and what looks like a better fit for my ear anatomy. Speaking of, how’s the isolation? That was another weakness of the NF Audio twins for me.


I am not a fan of the shape of either the NM2+/NA2+ and this Autumn TBH. KZ's latest IEMs such as the AST, ZAS and probably the new ZEX Pro have much better fit and passive isolation. The Autumn is too small even for my small ears and the nozzle is a bit on the large size that's why I said tip-rolling is a requirement. If you can't get a good seal and fit the sound can be terrible. Also I found that it needs wide bore tips to sound good. I tried tips like CP100 there's too much treble loss. With CP360 it sounds terrific. Stock cable is also very good paired.

NA2+ is a bit of disappointment btw, I still find the NM2+ better.


----------



## ClieOS

Just too pretty not to post.


----------



## Coyro

saldsald said:


> I think the treble filter actually allows more treble air, which is not shown on the graphs


I take the liberty to imply that that's due to the way our ears (and brains) perceive the sound. You can leave some part of the graph intact per se but the changes in the other part can (and mostly will) change the whole picture.


----------



## saldsald

Coyro said:


> I take the liberty to imply that that's due to the way our ears (and brains) perceive the sound. You can leave some part of the graph intact per se but the changes in the other part can (and mostly will) change the whole picture.


 I believe that way you are probably relying too much on SPL measurements. These front cavity filters act quite differently compared to nozzle type filters. Changing the bass filter to the treble filter is more analogus to comparing a closed back headphone to an open back headphone, at least that's how my brain perceive it. These SPLs are actually not as sensitive as you think due to the logarithmic nature.


----------



## Coyro

saldsald said:


> I believe that way you are probably relying too much on SPL measurements.


No, I'm not preaching that if something is not shown on FR graph - it's non-existing. My point was - the changes in one frequency zone of the sound as we perceive it doesn't mandatory related to the change in the same frequency zone of the sound waves at the source. Our ears have their peculiar ways.


----------



## saldsald

Coyro said:


> No, I'm not preaching that if something is not shown on FR graph - it's non-existing. My point was - the changes in one frequency zone of the sound as we perceive it doesn't mandatory related to the change in the same frequency zone of the sound waves at the source. Our ears have their peculiar ways.


Not exactly sure what you mean, like there is a shift in the focus of the frequecy zone? I don't feel it is like this at least for the Autumn.


----------



## baskingshark

BLON BL-07 coming this december: https://www.facebook.com/keephifiofficial/posts/418321593225623

Finally a BLON release that looks fit for human ears. But BLON has been pretty hit or miss in recent times (since the BLON BL-03), so hope this one is better than the recent BLON A8/MINI releases.


----------



## Coyro

saldsald said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean, like there is a shift in the focus of the frequecy zone? I don't feel it is like this at least for the Autumn.


I'm talking about the general process of receiving and parsing the data, not about this particular case.
Our ear should cope with the multitude of frequencies and sound pressures that have come simultaneously. Then the brain should get the incoming chaos of readings from all the axons and aggregate it. It is trained to find patterns and meaningful signals against the vast ocean of neural 'noise'. If some part of the signal became more prominent whether by more suitable conditions on the incoming sensory circuit (rebalanced levels of other inputs) or by better separation on the latter analytical step - we could find a new 'signal', some change not in quantity but in quality.
I mean - all the parts of 'data' technically could have been there already, but we just haven't had enough 'sensory resolution' or 'processing power' to apprehend it.

ps: Oh my, I fear my paraphrase made it even less readable.  Nevermind: it brings the desired changes - so let it be so.


----------



## saldsald (Dec 1, 2021)

Coyro said:


> I'm talking about the general process of receiving and parsing the data, not about this particular case.
> Our ear should cope with the multitude of frequencies and sound pressures that have come simultaneously. Then the brain should get the incoming chaos of readings from all the axons and aggregate it. It is trained to find patterns and meaningful signals against the vast ocean of neural 'noise'. If some part of the signal became more prominent whether by more suitable conditions on the incoming sensory circuit (rebalanced levels of other inputs) or by better separation on the latter analytical step - we could find a new 'signal', some change not in quantity but in quality.
> I mean - all the parts of 'data' technically could have been there already, but we just haven't had enough 'sensory resolution' or 'processing power' to apprehend it.
> 
> ps: Oh my, I fear my paraphrase made it even less readable.  Nevermind: it brings the desired changes - so let it be so.


Arha, I finally get what you are trying to say! Yea I agree with you but isn't it a bit off topic.  🤪 Sometimes our consciousness have the autority to choose what to hear but sometimes we don't. This sound thing is really complicated but perhaps can be simulated by an advance technique, just that no one cares anyway?


----------



## Ace Bee

I had the 7Hz Timeless for audition a few weeks back. Due to some personal problems it took time for me to write down my impressions, but well, here it is:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/review/27416/

Have a read please, and let me know if your impressions aligns with mine. I loved it, but it's a touch too bright for my taste, whereas I already prefer bright sound.


----------



## InvisibleInk

LOKI MAX​REMOTE CONTROL, PURE LC, RELAY POTENTIOMETER, FULLY DISCRETE NEXUS™ EQ​


----------



## InvisibleInk

Sennheiser HD 400 PRO​
$250.00 USD


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for an entry-level IEM with a good detachable cable, and good comfort, also allowing for straight-down wearing style, then the Beans from HiBy Music should be a top choice for you!! 

I made a full video review about those, with my usualy comedy, and hopefully even better background music to keep you entertained!


----------



## cenizas

UM Mason FS frequency response on a 711 coupler, don't think these have been graphed by anyone. Sharing in case anyone is looking for it.


----------



## baskingshark

cenizas said:


> UM Mason FS frequency response on a 711 coupler, don't think these have been graphed by anyone. Sharing in case anyone is looking for it.



Wow thanks for the info. I hope that 6 kHz middle finger is a coupler artefact and not a true peak.


----------



## rggz

cenizas said:


> UM Mason FS frequency response on a 711 coupler, don't think these have been graphed by anyone. Sharing in case anyone is looking for it.



Good job. BGGAR graphed it as well. But IIRC he uses foam tips to measure things, so perhaps that's why his graph isn't looking as sharp at the treble.


----------



## ChrisOc

My take on the Ikko OH1S:






https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews


----------



## RCracer777

So yeah this is a thing you can do with the TRI TK-2. Every output works at the same time.

Now I've only tried it on low power as I don't want to potentially damage my TK-2 but at normal listening volume (for these low power IEMs) it was fine.
Balanced obviously is louder than SE, so using the lower impedance IEM on SE is recommended if using multiple outputs from the TK-2. I would also recommend having the IEMs on the balanced outputs to have about the same impedance if you decide to use both at the same time for some reason. 

Now I don't recommend doing this all the time but for a-b testing this might help a lot.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> If you're looking for an entry-level IEM with a good detachable cable, and good comfort, also allowing for straight-down wearing style, then the Beans from HiBy Music should be a top choice for you!!
> 
> I made a full video review about those, with my usualy comedy, and hopefully even better background music to keep you entertained!



I've heard good things about these. Should have picked them up when I got the Hiby R2 package. Should have gotten these and skipped the amp. The amp is a load if s**t.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE (Dec 3, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> *Mini Review of Fiio FH5s Pro and comparison with IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm how is the notes and instrument separation overall in FH5s and SOR ?? 
FH5s being vented seems like will have a better separation !! (Maybe 🤣)


----------



## Dobrescu George

When you're looking for a high-end music player that's modular, ergonomic, and sounds amazing, IBasso Audio has the DX240 made especially for you!! 

This is the day we get to use their previous modules with a newer, smoother, more elegant DAP! This includes AMP1, AMP5, AMP7, AMP8, and you can do everything with a screwdriver!! 

I included comparisons with all the best DAPs, pairings with the latest IEMs and Headphones, and even details you never heard about DX240, how to take it apart, how to use it, and other details I noticed while using it~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/12/ibasso-dx240-sing-me-the-sweetest-melody.html


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tri Meteor, Tri TK-2, Tronsmart Onyx Prime, TRN TA - Quadruple Review​


> I review 3a IEMs in one go, because why not? (if you get the 3a reference, you are probably Asian/Chinese 😆)



*Tri Meteor* -_ $109usd, 1DD+1BA_. Berry-plated DD, Knowles BA. This is a tonality over technicalities set. The tuning here is pretty good. Harman tuned, warm, smooth, and tonally balanced. With amping, the berry-plated DD really shines. With good bass punch, texture, speed, and slam. Mids are great too, with a smooth and lush presentation that is relaxing and non-fatiguing to listen to. Treble here is smooth, but seriously lacking in air, which makes the Tri Meteor sounds suffocating and slightly dull. 

Technicality wise, Tri Meteor isn't the best too. Soundstage is small and flat, imaging is a bit fuzzy, and detail retrieval isn't the best. Timbre wise, it is pretty good for a hybrid, but there's still a hint of slight BA timbre in the treble (which is to be expected for a BA/hybrid). Oh, and the included cable is also pretty horrendous. 

Other than the cable, the accessories provided are pretty good. Great pleather case, cleaning cloth, cleaning brush, and KBEar a07 tips. Unboxing experience is great too as it comes in an unnecessarily huge box that looks pretty good. 

Overall, I think the Tri Meteor is decent, but slightly overpriced. If they had thrown in a better cable like the KBEar Limpid 8core instead, this is easily a 4/5. However, at its retail price of $109usd, I think the price is slightly higher than what I would pay for these. I think $89usd would be a much better value. - *3.5/5*


*Tri TK2* - _$289usd, portable DAC/Amp._ Tri x KAEI collaboration, dual ESS 9038Q2M with a maximum output power of 1250mw (32Ω), Class A/B and Class A modes, same amount of output power to all balanced and SE ports, 5000 mAh battery… this thing is a beast (and looks like one too). Tonality wise, I would describe the TK2 as neutral, but never cold nor dry. Extensions at both ends are great, detail retrieval is good, transient speed is fast, bass is well-extended tight and punchy, midrange is neutral and transparent, treble is well-extended and resolving yet smooth. 

Soundstage wise, it is pretty wide with decent depth and height, imaging is sharp, detail retrieval is great. In terms of power, it is no slouch too. The only thing that the TK2 can't drive is my Final e5000, which is expected as this thing needs a lot of current to drive. Other than that, the DT990 250 Ohm, HD600, DT770 Ohm, KBEar BElieve …… the Tri TK2 is able to drive them all without a sweat. 

Turning the volume knob past 60% will kick in Class A mode, which sounds warmer and fuller. So if you find Tri tk2 lacking in warmth, just turn the volume knob past 60% and lower your phone/PC's volume. In terms of battery life, it is pretty good for a portable DAC/amp, with 8 - 9 hours in Class A/B mode and 5 - 6 hours in Class A mode. 

Overall, I think Tri x KAEI did a great job at the Tri TK2. I don't normally like neutral-sounding sources because of how boring, cold, and dry they can be, but the Tri TK2 is an exception. Tri x KAEI managed to tune a source that is neutral yet musical at the same time. Be it for critical testing sessions or enjoyment, the Tri TK2 can do it all. The Tri TK2 receives my seal of approval. -* 4.5/5 *⭐


*Tronsmart Onyx Prime *- _$69.99, 1DD+1BA TWS. _Tuning here OOTB is not good. I would describe it as "consumer-friendly" V-shaped. Boomy bass, sucked out mids, peaky elevated treble. BA timbre, bad coherency. Technicality wise, they are decent for a TWS at the price. In comparison, they are better than the Nekocake, but not as good as the XM3. If you don't like the stock tuning, there are a few presets available on the app, most notably the "HiFi" preset, which makes the Onyx Prime more balanced sounding with lesser bass bleed and better mids. 

 However, I can't get the app to work on my Samsung S9+. This thing has been giving me nothing but headaches. Despite only owning them for 1 day, I have already reset them 5 times. The culprit is the app, which after downloading and setting up the EQ, the Tronsmart Onyx Prime won't reconnect to my phone for whatever reason. I had to completely reset everything and pair everything up again from scratch. Once I stopped using the app, the problem was fixed. (Tronsmart, please fix your app)

Because of that, I am stuck with the OOTB tuning, which isn't good. Not to mention, the stock eartips and earhooks suck. Fit is horrendous with them on. I had to take both eartips and earhooks off and use Sony Triple Comfort (foam) to get them to fit. With the Sony Triple Comfort on, they fit like the XM3. Overall, not too good. *- 2.5/5*


> *note: I can't seem to measure the Onyx Prime with my IEC711. Not sure why. If anyone is able to help, do PM me.


 

*TRN TA* - _$17.99, 1DD+1BA. _Ermm…. These ain't good. V-shaped, boomy bleedy bass, very bad coherency which makes the midrange sound separated, dull and dead treble. Technicalities ain't good too, with bad BA timbre, below-average detail retrieval, small congested soundstage, bad imaging and instrument separation, and slow bass.

I honestly have nothing good to say for the TRN TA, sorry. In conclusion, buy the TRN MT1 for $5usd and be happy with life. Thank me later. *- 2/5*


Wew. This is a long one. I hope you guys enjoyed this "quadruple review". As usual, all FR graphs are shown below. If you guys have any further questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability.


Huge thanks to KB EAR, TRI Audio, HILL AUDIO - MY, Tronsmart, Trn Petter for sending these out to me for review, and thank you Larry Fulton for arranging the TRN TA review unit. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own.

_Purchase links here (non-affiliated):_

_Tri Meteor (Hillaudio Malaysia) -  https://shopee.com.my/TRI-Meteor-Hy...5?sp_atk=5ba658fb-af23-4b63-aabd-15d0b94316d6_
_Tri TK2 (Hillaudio Malaysia) -  https://shopee.com.my/TRI-TK2-Fully...9?sp_atk=03b025e1-1cbf-4ff4-9b85-884eed1d6383_
_Tri Meteor (Aliexpress) -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKuxeFu_
_Tri TK2 (Aliexpress) -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr0EyMw_
_Tronsmart Onyx Prime -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqRV6Zc_
_TRN TA -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqzleua_

_






_​


----------



## chinmie

bryaudioreviews said:


> *Tronsmart Onyx Prime *- _$69.99, 1DD+1BA TWS. _Tuning here OOTB is not good. I would describe it as "consumer-friendly" V-shaped. Boomy bass, sucked out mids, peaky elevated treble. BA timbre, bad coherency. Technicality wise, they are decent for a TWS at the price. In comparison, they are better than the Nekocake, but not as good as the XM3. If you don't like the stock tuning, there are a few presets available on the app, most notably the "HiFi" preset, which makes the Onyx Prime more balanced sounding with lesser bass bleed and better mids.
> 
> However, I can't get the app to work on my Samsung S9+. This thing has been giving me nothing but headaches. Despite only owning them for 1 day, I have already reset them 5 times. The culprit is the app, which after downloading and setting up the EQ, the Tronsmart Onyx Prime won't reconnect to my phone for whatever reason. I had to completely reset everything and pair everything up again from scratch. Once I stopped using the app, the problem was fixed. (Tronsmart, please fix your app)
> 
> Because of that, I am stuck with the OOTB tuning, which isn't good. Not to mention, the stock eartips and earhooks suck. Fit is horrendous with them on. I had to take both eartips and earhooks off and use Sony Triple Comfort (foam) to get them to fit. With the Sony Triple Comfort on, they fit like the XM3. Overall, not too good. *- 2.5/5*



It seems to be a common problem with Samsung phones... I have the same frustration using both my Note 10 and Note 8

If you can, try pairing it using a different brand phone and update it with the app from that phone to the 1.2.6 version (i tries it with an old Pixel 2). after that it would have no problem connecting to Samsung phones with the app. 

The weird imbalance when setting the EQ is still there though, but i just set them first, for instance i use the "hiFi" preset as base, then cut the bass some more, hit save, and then put it in the case and out again to reestablish connection. usually the imbalance would be fixed and preserve the custom EQ sound


----------



## r31ya

TRN TA1 is such praised IEMs, a proper budget Knowles hybrid IEMs.
What happen to TA and TA2...


----------



## bryaudioreviews

chinmie said:


> It seems to be a common problem with Samsung phones... I have the same frustration using both my Note 10 and Note 8
> 
> If you can, try pairing it using a different brand phone and update it with the app from that phone to the 1.2.6 version (i tries it with an old Pixel 2). after that it would have no problem connecting to Samsung phones with the app.
> 
> The weird imbalance when setting the EQ is still there though, but i just set them first, for instance i use the "hiFi" preset as base, then cut the bass some more, hit save, and then put it in the case and out again to reestablish connection. usually the imbalance would be fixed and preserve the custom EQ sound



Hey bro, Thanks for the tip. Let me try connecting it to my Xiaomi phone and updating it then. I'll report back.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

r31ya said:


> TRN TA1 is such praised IEMs, a proper budget Knowles hybrid IEMs.
> What happen to TA and TA2...


TRN TA1 was pretty good. I loved my set. Gave it to a friend and he loved it too. 

The TA2 I find to be better than TA, but very overpriced, so I don't see why you should buy that.

The TRN TA, well...... let's just not think that it even exists.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

chinmie said:


> It seems to be a common problem with Samsung phones... I have the same frustration using both my Note 10 and Note 8
> 
> If you can, try pairing it using a different brand phone and update it with the app from that phone to the 1.2.6 version (i tries it with an old Pixel 2). after that it would have no problem connecting to Samsung phones with the app.
> 
> The weird imbalance when setting the EQ is still there though, but i just set them first, for instance i use the "hiFi" preset as base, then cut the bass some more, hit save, and then put it in the case and out again to reestablish connection. usually the imbalance would be fixed and preserve the custom EQ sound


hey bud, you are absolutely right. I just updated the Onyx Prime using my Xiaomi A1 and now it works with my Samsung!

Thanks for the tip. It is much better now. there's a very obvious channel imbalance tho which is weird lol


----------



## r31ya (Dec 4, 2021)

Its been awhile since last time i visit 4chan, home of thousands edge-lords.
But interesting discussion on the new KZ ZEX Pro tribid

Not one argue about how good it is, mostly argue whether its actually functionally 1dd with 2 other driver not functional or a proper 3 driver.
Something about the smooth treble graph is indicating no BA.
---


----------



## Poganin

bryaudioreviews said:


> *Tri TK2* - _$289usd, portable DAC/Amp._ Tri x KAEI collaboration, dual ESS 9038Q2M with a maximum output power of 1250mw (32Ω), Class A/B and Class A modes, same amount of output power to all balanced and SE ports,


So those are fake balanced outputs?


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Poganin said:


> So those are fake balanced outputs?


I don't think they are fake. Just that it has equal distribution of power to all 3 ports. 

Have ask the pros here to confirm


----------



## cqtek (Dec 4, 2021)

The end of the year is getting very tight in terms of new releases, it seems that everyone wants to get into this year and the challenges are proving to be very difficult. I just got the Ikko OPAL OH2 and I love their new tuning, finally some warmer Ikkos! But they also have great clarity with a tight, punchy, but not heavy bass. They are not IEMS for bassheads but I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## ChrisOc

bryaudioreviews said:


> Overall, I think Tri x KAEI did a great job at the Tri TK2. I don't normally like neutral-sounding sources because of how boring, cold, and dry they can be, but the Tri TK2 is an exception. Tri x KAEI managed to tune a source that is neutral yet musical at the same time. Be it for critical testing sessions or enjoyment, the Tri TK2 can do it all. The Tri TK2 receives my seal of approval. -* 4.5/5 *⭐


I entirely agree with you, this is a good DAC/Amp.  It has lots of power, it does not get very hot in use or while charging. I love the fact that despite it being neutral it sounds good with lots of earphones and (my few) headphones.

It can be improved with a battery meter rather than a battery indicator (which it has). Having Bluetooth option may be helpful, but it is a good start for the TRI and KAEI collaboration.


----------



## chinmie

bryaudioreviews said:


> hey bud, you are absolutely right. I just updated the Onyx Prime using my Xiaomi A1 and now it works with my Samsung!
> 
> Thanks for the tip. It is much better now. there's a very obvious channel imbalance tho which is weird lol



yup, the channel imbalance was present on version 1.2.5, and still there on the new version. it should on be there after we set the EQ though, and should be balanced again after reconnection. i think it's because the EQ adjustment only registers and saved on the master earpiece first, and would only sync it up with the slave earpiece after turning them off and on again. 

i already discussed this problem with the Tronsmart rep, i hope they would fix this quickly. this has a good potential, i tested it with my friend's Soundpeats H1, and after EQ this sounds better for me


----------



## RikudouGoku

r31ya said:


> Its been awhile since last time i visit 4chan, home of thousands edge-lords.
> But interesting discussion on the new KZ ZEX Pro tribid
> 
> Not one argue about how good it is, mostly argue whether its actually functionally 1dd with 2 other driver not functional or a proper 3 driver.
> ...


The BA could just have damping. 





(this is the Knowles 30095 but the Bellsing one should be a copy anyway...)

It has the same peak at 4k, so It does look like the ZEX Pro is just damping it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> I entirely agree with you, this is a good DAC/Amp.  It has lots of power, it does not get very hot in use or while charging. I love the fact that despite it being neutral it sounds good with lots of earphones and (my few) headphones.
> 
> It can be improved with a battery meter rather than a battery indicator (which it has). Having Bluetooth option may be helpful, but it is a good start for the TRI and KAEI collaboration.


I would love to see its comparison with Zishan Z4. By specs, Zizhan offers quite a bit more for almost three times less, and the very least I can attest that Z4 works well, and the balanced output is real balanced. Love my KZ AST with it


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> I would love to see its comparison with Zishan Z4. By specs, Zizhan offers quite a bit more for almost three times less, and the very least I can attest that Z4 works well, and the balanced output is real balanced. Love my KZ AST with it



So would I, like to see a comparison between the TK2 and the Zishan Z4, as I do not have a Zishan handy, I cannot do  that comparison, we have to wait for someone to do the comparison at some stage.....possibly.

I have not checked the TK2 specifications against the Zishan specs but I believe you have and I trust you have good basis for your conclusion that, by specifications, the Zishan "offers quite a bit more". 

That (as you might agree, or not, as the case may be) is but one aspect of any purchase, there are other considerations such as build quality (and by extension durability, although we can only tell over a long period) then ease of use, suitability for the user's requirements and above all sound quality, which (as you might agree, or not as the case may be) is paramount in our hobby. To my ears, the TK2 sounds very good. I am in your hands to persuade me of the sonic merits of the Zishan Z4, and as you know, I have faith in your opinion on a lot of things.

I cannot comment on technical issues relating to electronics, but I would say, that I am not certain what a "real balanced output" is. If your point is related to previous comments on the 3.5mm output having no less power than the balanced output, to my mind, this may mean the opposite of your statement. In other words, a 3.5mm output could be single-ended or balanced, thus the 3.5mm output, as well as the 2.5mm and 4.4mm could all be balanced....and that is "real balanced output". It may be a slip of the keyboard, and you meant the 3.5mm on the Zishan, is a "real" single-ended socket, in which case I am pleased to learn that, but I would like to read your review on the Zishan Z4....please!

If that is indeed the case all three outputs on the TK2 are "real", but there is no "real" single-ended output on the TK2 as compared to the Zishan which has a "real" single-ended output. That might be your position and I would agree with you (as I have no reason to doubt that statement).  

May I ask out of interest, is it correct to say, a 3.5mm single-ended plug would work in any 3.5mm socket regardless of whether that socket is single-ended or balanced? If that is the case, does any of this matter?

I am waiting and hoping to read your review of the Zishan Z4.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 4, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> So would I, like to see a comparison between the TK2 and the Zishan Z4, as I do not have a Zishan handy, I cannot do  that comparison, we have to wait for someone to do the comparison at some stage.....possibly.
> 
> I have not checked the TK2 specifications against the Zishan specs but I believe you have and I trust you have good basis for your conclusion that, by specifications, the Zishan "offers quite a bit more".
> 
> ...


In lieu of a review (sorry, I do not have any obligation to write a review, since I purchased it with my own funds, without any discounts, and I am far from trying to convince anyone here about anything  anymore...)

Zishan Z4 is a DAP, it has a functional Bluetooth 5.1 (or 5.2). Everything so far worked well, I put an old SD card and totally enjoy Mahler symphonies.

The power is plenty. The USB DAC works the best. I was able to use it without instructions. Buttons worked well for me. Absolutely, most ecological packaging ever - no any cardboard - the unit wuth a good simple case and a small USB cable. There is some roughness/noise and more so in a BT mode but not much more than with some vinyl - so I can refer to it as s "ripper" , and that would be about only of con aspects to note. With the price of under $100 and two ESS 9038 - just wow. This three letters would sum up it so well: "wow".

We all should be clear/aware that with the price that low, Zishan does not send any review units and do not have any eloquent  representatives here.
But I can definitely solemnly state in the spirit of this thread and the "professional" language of all unbiased reviewers that it is absolutely the best DAP I've ever heard for its price   

P. S. What I meant saying that the balanced output is real is that it is different from the two 3.5 outputs in power and overall (Zishan has 4 output modalities in total).


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> In lieu of a review (sorry, I do not have any obligation to write a review, since I purchased it with my own funds, without any discounts, and I am far from trying to convince anyone here about anything  anymore...)
> 
> Zishan Z4 is a DAP, it has a functional Bluetooth 5.1 (or 5.2). Everything so far worked well, I put an old SD card and totally enjoy Mahler symphonies.
> 
> ...


The insinuation being that others do unjustifiably sing the praises of items. I  have bought and paid for many items I reviewed. 

You may want to objectively read my words above: Post in thread 'The discovery thread!' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16693893 and compare that to the insinuation in this statement that others might be saying that the DA/Amp is the best they have ever heard: *But I can definitely solemnly state in the spirit of this thread and the expression of all unbiased reviewers that it is absolutely the best DAP I've ever heard for its price.*

You are a very knowledgeable and intelligent person and I would suggest you focus on positive things.

I will leave it here. If I do not respond to your next installment, it may be because I am busy shilling something elsewhere. 😉

Thank you my dear friend.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 4, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> The insinuation being that others do unjustifiably sing the praises of items. I  have bought and paid for many items I reviewed.
> 
> You may want to objectively read my words above: Post in thread 'The discovery thread!' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16693893 and compare that to the insinuation in this statement that others might be saying that the DA/Amp is the best they have ever heard: *But I can definitely solemnly state in the spirit of this thread and the expression of all unbiased reviewers that it is absolutely the best DAP I've ever heard for its price.*
> 
> ...


"Insinuation" is a strong word in my vocabulary.
I have expressed my opinion based on my experience here.
I stopped reading most of the reviews (other than for learning how to present). Others may have different opinions and positivity.
I did realize that I do not belong here, so I will leave.

P. S. I did love your TRN reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*" 

The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*"
> 
> The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.


Well that is clearly not good, I wouldn't put any charge in it any more or use it any further, lest it explode!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Well that is clearly not good, I wouldn't put any charge in it any more or use it any further, lest it explode!


Exactly. It's parked indefinitely.


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*"
> 
> The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.




Seems to be a common R5 problem. I"ve had mine some time and am expecting this to happen at some point. It's a shame because the HiBy R5 has so many plus points. I'll be left with my Sony Xperia 5ii and iFi hip-dac which sounds great but is a bit of a pain to use in practice. The 5ii sounds good on it's own but is underpowered. The form factor of the HiBy is perfect and a very good sound too. Another R5 bites the dust.


----------



## Skev

It's just a 3.8v LiPo, you can probably source one that'll fit in the case easily enough, even if you have to go lower capacity.

It's a common issue with LiPo's to balloon. If they get discharged too much it can cause it, it's always best to keep about 10% min. in them and not overcharge them as well. Perhaps the R5 BMS isn't up to scratch.


----------



## redguardsoldier

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*"
> 
> The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.


Not to defend Hiby, or any brand, yet this is actually a common problem with LiPo batteries, and can happen with just ANY brand 

It's just that, well, better brands tend to source better batteries, which will have less chance of doing this 

From my own experience, I got swollen batteries from just any brands, Samsung, LG, Xiaomi, Sony, etc. It's not a big deal, like this fellow said:


Skev said:


> It's just a 3.8v LiPo, you can probably source one that'll fit in the case easily enough, even if you have to go lower capacity.
> 
> It's a common issue with LiPo's to balloon. If they get discharged too much it can cause it, it's always best to keep about 10% min. in them and not overcharge them as well. Perhaps the R5 BMS isn't up to scratch.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*"
> 
> The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.


Sounds crazy....my R6 is still functioning ok....BT receiver never worked ootb & GUI is a lil flaky - so I wouldn't buy Hiby again tbh. Eyeing up the Zishan Z4 - great bang for buck imho!


----------



## unifutomaki

activatorfly said:


> Sounds crazy....my R6 is still functioning ok....BT receiver never worked ootb & GUI is a lil flaky - so I wouldn't buy Hiby again tbh. Eyeing up the Zishan Z4 - great bang for buck imho!


As long as you know what you’re getting into with the Z4, it can be a great deal


----------



## activatorfly

unifutomaki said:


> As long as you know what you’re getting into with the Z4, it can be a great deal


I have the Z2 - so know what I'm dealing with - battery is limited, but it seems a better option than the DSD version.


----------



## lushmelody

redguardsoldier said:


> Not to defend Hiby, or any brand, yet this is actually a common problem with LiPo batteries, and can happen with just ANY brand
> 
> It's just that, well, better brands tend to source better batteries, which will have less chance of doing this
> 
> From my own experience, I got swollen batteries from just any brands, Samsung, LG, Xiaomi, Sony, etc. It's not a big deal, like this fellow said:


I thought Li-Ion were the swelling ones. Never had problems with LiPo


----------



## PhonoPhi

unifutomaki said:


> As long as you know what you’re getting into with the Z4, it can be a great deal


I was expected to get something.... not completely working, needing some tuning/moding with Z4. To my surprise it works the operations are easier for me than Fiio X1-II, and it is just great (some grain to the sound and BT interference is about it). Then the functional DAP - all outputs, two ESS9038, BT for the asking price - crazy! (The price includes again no promotional reviews)


----------



## RCracer777 (Dec 5, 2021)

lushmelody said:


> I thought Li-Ion were the swelling ones. Never had problems with LiPo


Both swell up if treated poorly. In truth the LiPo is far more prone to swelling than any Li-Ion. The reason why a lot of people think Li-Ion is more prone to swelling is because the Li-Ion used to be far more common than LiPo in everyday applications. There are a variety of reasons for this.

*Li-Ion*
Lithium-Ion is cheaper, has a slightly higher capacity and almost always comes in cylindrical cells. They occasionally come in a more rectangular package but this is just many small cells put together in parallel. This is common in older phones and cameras. They are also common in power banks and for example the Xbox controller rechargeable battery packs also use these cells.

*LiPo*
Lithium Polymer or Lithium-Ion Polymer if we're being technically correct, is a improved version of the Li-Ion battery. Usually comes in silver packets and due to using a polymer in it's construction these are semi flexible. Although technically having a higher energy density, the capacity is lower than Li-Ion but it delivers higher power in return. It can be charged faster (depending on construction) and drained faster but this does have some risks and is not necessary in a lot of applications. It's lighter that Li-Ion and the flat square/rectangular shape makes it a lot easier to work with than the Li-Ion cylinders.

Yes a lot of LiPo batteries in tablets and phones are mislabeled as Li-Ion in the specs. If is's even a little flexible it can only be a LiPo.
Laptop Li-Ion battery packs are genuine Li-Ion which is obvious when you (carefully) open them and see the cells.


In the RC world the LiPo is far more common as the light weight + high power output is ideal for us. We don't care for run time that much. But make no mistake these are far more powerful than the LiPo's that ever will be in a smart phone and the require various safety precautions like a fire resistant LiPo bag to even be able to charge them anywhere but your own home. And even then I would still recommend using those precautions, the're there for a reason.

Lithium is a volatile metal that hates just about any other metal and responds by catching fire. Which can not be put out easily as this is a chemical fire. This is also the reason why I don't get why a LiFe battery is safer than LiPo as Fe or ferrum, more commonly known as iron, does not play well with Lithium.


----------



## FlacFan

lushmelody said:


> I thought Li-Ion were the swelling ones. Never had problems with LiPo


Ask somebody at your local RC club. They can tell you everything about LiPo's swelling, catching fire and other entertaining stories...

Cheers.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> speaking of *DAP's*, this will be the last time I purchase something from *Hiby*. I got this *R5* less than a year ago, and I went to use it tonight, and I picked it up and said "*What?*"
> 
> The battery pack blew up like an air bag, and pushed off the back plate. It won't go back on, because the battery pack can't release the air. Never had this happen with a battery or a DAP ever, and I've owned dozens. So for now, i'll be sticking with my Sony A55 and Fiio X3 III.



Looks like it is open enough to try to remove the battery. Maybe you can replace it yourself?

At any rate if I were you, I would try to remove the battery and store it in an ammo box. That is what I do with all batteries. Li-Ion or LiPo can ignite. You do not want to have the smallest fire anywhere in your home, right? Those battery fires are nasty and difficult to put out.

Cheers.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RCracer777 said:


> Both swell up if treated poorly. In truth the LiPo is far more prone to swelling than any Li-Ion. The reason why a lot of people think Li-Ion is more prone to swelling is because the Li-Ion used to be far more common than LiPo in everyday applications. There are a variety of reasons for this.
> 
> *Li-Ion*
> Lithium-Ion is cheaper, has a slightly higher capacity and almost always comes in cylindrical cells. They occasionally come in a more rectangular package but this is just many small cells put together in parallel. This is common in older phones and cameras. They are also common in power banks and for example the Xbox controller rechargeable battery packs also use these cells.
> ...


Being off-topic, polymer in Li-polymer is in electrolyte, not any packaging (that what perhaps creates most of the common misconceptions), and that is just more advanced (and a bit safer) new generation in the development of Li-ion batteries. Li-polymer battery technology can be used in solid cells or in more flexible packaging - can be hard to distinguish even upon disassembly.


----------



## RCracer777

PhonoPhi said:


> Being off-topic, polymer in Li-polymer is in electrolyte, not any packaging (that what perhaps creates most of the common misconceptions), and that is just more advanced (and a bit safer) new generation in the development of Li-ion batteries. Li-polymer battery technology can be used in solid cells or in more flexible packaging - can be hard to distinguish even upon disassembly.


True, the polymer in LiPo has little to do with the case and is indicative of the polymer gel electrolyte composition and not the outer layer. That said, a solid LiPo batteries often still have a soft cell on the inside and the solid shell just serves as a protection layer as a soft cell is quite vulnerable by itself.
I've always prefer the hard shell as just one little rock can turn my RC cars into a fireball going 50+ Mph. 

Solid lithium batteries or lithium-metal batteries like the Li-Mn (most common) don't have the same electrolyte as a LiPo, often replaced by lithium perchlorate or another lithium based electrolyte. These are also not rechargeable as the're of the half-cell design.

I'm waiting for the solid-state lithium-Ion (solid polymer electrolyte) batteries to finally be completed and available as that is not that far off, just some "bug-fixes" that need to be done. Plus the decade or so after until it becomes commercially viable... 

And I'm done with this battery stuff... Let get back to the audio gear we all love


----------



## holsen

redguardsoldier said:


> Not to defend Hiby, or any brand, yet this is actually a common problem with LiPo batteries, and can happen with just ANY brand
> 
> It's just that, well, better brands tend to source better batteries, which will have less chance of doing this
> 
> From my own experience, I got swollen batteries from just any brands, Samsung, LG, Xiaomi, Sony, etc. It's not a big deal, like this fellow said:


Yep,  Here's a useless Microsoft Surface Balloon


----------



## FlacFan

holsen said:


> Yep,  Here's a useless Microsoft Surface Balloon


Yupp. My Surface book has a dead battery as well. Right behind the screen. Sure enough it's all glued. Only some C4 will solve that issue...


----------



## baskingshark

RCracer777 said:


> Both swell up if treated poorly. In truth the LiPo is far more prone to swelling than any Li-Ion. The reason why a lot of people think Li-Ion is more prone to swelling is because the Li-Ion used to be far more common than LiPo in everyday applications. There are a variety of reasons for this.
> 
> *Li-Ion*
> Lithium-Ion is cheaper, has a slightly higher capacity and almost always comes in cylindrical cells. They occasionally come in a more rectangular package but this is just many small cells put together in parallel. This is common in older phones and cameras. They are also common in power banks and for example the Xbox controller rechargeable battery packs also use these cells.
> ...





PhonoPhi said:


> Being off-topic, polymer in Li-polymer is in electrolyte, not any packaging (that what perhaps creates most of the common misconceptions), and that is just more advanced (and a bit safer) new generation in the development of Li-ion batteries. Li-polymer battery technology can be used in solid cells or in more flexible packaging - can be hard to distinguish even upon disassembly.



Thanks for the info.

Just for general knowledge, for our Amps/DAPs that use Li-Ion or LiPo, for the purposes of prolonging battery life, what do you guys recommend?

Like avoid fast charging? Charge and top up whenever possible? Or wait till it fully depletes? Don't charge to 100%?


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Tin T3 Plus and they have a pretty graph. The design and build is solid as well. Can't say much about how it sounds since I've just started listening to them. However, I believe that this is the _bassiest_ Tin Hifi IEM till date. 

Will post a comparison vs Aria soon.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just for general knowledge, for our Amps/DAPs that use Li-Ion or LiPo, for the purposes of prolonging battery life, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> Like avoid fast charging? Charge and top up whenever possible? Or wait till it fully depletes? Don't charge to 100%?


For me its acubattery pro app and charge with PC mostly (not fast charging but do use it when i am in a hurry ) and charge it between 20%-80% as advised by @Andykong for the Cayin N6ii, (sometimes i do miss and i charge it from zero but never go for full charge atleast after I came to know how to charge in the cayin thread)
I do the same with my phone too 😁


----------



## r31ya

holsen said:


> Yep,  Here's a useless Microsoft Surface Balloon


how the hell you manage to open surface without breaking the screen?


----------



## redguardsoldier

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just for general knowledge, for our Amps/DAPs that use Li-Ion or LiPo, for the purposes of prolonging battery life, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> Like avoid fast charging? Charge and top up whenever possible? Or wait till it fully depletes? Don't charge to 100%?



Avoid fast charging --> SURE!
Charge and top up whenever possible --> Ew, please don't do that, the batteries don't like being 100% full all the time (that's why Sony's DAPs have the option to never charge above 90%)
Or wait till it fully depletes --> EWWW, even worse than keeping them topped up at 100%
Don't charge to 100% --> What Sony is doing, but in reality, from time to time, you need to charge fully to refresh the batteries. And this is very inconvenient if the device doesn't natively support.

More info about Lithium batteries (or other types of batteries) --> https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-808-how-to-prolong-lithium-based-batteries 

For me, here are what I do with my devices:

Use them normally, don't quickly discharge them (playing games / streaming on mobile data / etc.)
Keep them cool, avoid hot places like tables with direct sunlight
Never use quick charge, even stock quick chargers
Never let the batteries fall to 0% (except from time to time to refresh them)
Well, that's just for me  After all, it's your device, do as you wish


----------



## Dobrescu George

A new week starts, and I hope you received some awesome presents from Saint Nicholas! Christmas is coming soon as well, so I prepared a review that should prep you up for it, on one of the most raved about IEMS in the entire world, the 7Hz Timeless from Linsoul Audio!! 

I really like the sub-bass, strong treble, and good soundstage! The detail is incredibly good too, and if you're looking for comfort, they are comfortable, despite the awkward coin-like outer design. I invite you to read more about comparisons, pairings, and other personal observations about the Timeless Planar Magnetic IEM!! 

I also updated the Hall Of Fame page of Audiophile-Heaven, as well as every sub category page, so all new products will be included in the top list, and navigation should be even better on my webby  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/12/7hz-timeless-planar-iems-linsouls-ace-card.html


----------



## FlacFan

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just for general knowledge, for our Amps/DAPs that use Li-Ion or LiPo, for the purposes of prolonging battery life, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> Like avoid fast charging? Charge and top up whenever possible? Or wait till it fully depletes? Don't charge to 100%?


There is no general rule about it, really. Because, it all depends on how the manufacturer of that device implemented the charging procedure and most importantly the voltage cut off. Typically for a LiPo single cell: Never below 3.5V and never above 4.2V. Things get dicey if multiple cells are used (parallel to increase capacity - in series to increase voltage). Here a so called balanced charger is a must have. That said, except for my RC charger I have never seen a consumer product with a balanced port for charging. Maybe the balancing is done within the product (cell phone, tablet, laptop, whatever) and maybe not. Laptops catching fire or batteries swelling in amps, cell phones etc indicate a total failure (or absence) of that security measure.

The best advice would be:
1. Use the charger the device came with
2. Do not charge the device unattended (meaning have it in eyesight)
3. Have a bucket of sand somewhere ( I am serious - this is the only way to put out a Li based battery fire. )

Cheers.


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just for general knowledge, for our Amps/DAPs that use Li-Ion or LiPo, for the purposes of prolonging battery life, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> Like avoid fast charging? Charge and top up whenever possible? Or wait till it fully depletes? Don't charge to 100%?


I agree with what @redguardsoldier said but I'm going to add a few things here an there.

Some quick tech stuff important to my explaination;
Li-Ion: min 2.4V, nominal 3.7V, max 4.2V. Max discharge rate 1~5C (dependent on the construction of the battery, C = capacity)
LiPo: min 3.0V, nominal 3.7V, max 4.2V. Max discharge rate 5~200C (dependent on the construction of the battery, 100C+ only with pulse discharge)
Normal phone, tablet and DAP discharge rate is <0.20C under normal use.

*Fast charging*
Li-Ion and LiPo can only safely be charged at a max of 1C or 1x capacity. This does in theory mean that you can charge these batteries in 1 hour but in practice this is 1 hour 15 minutes as the last 5~10% has to be done at a significantly slower rate. Fast charging (anything over 10W) can be done without damaging the battery if you keep to this rule. Even if a charger is rated at say 24W this doesn't mean the device will charge at 24W, the device regulates itself and only takes what it needs.

To make this easy when you can and can't fast charge:
1C charge [W] = nominal voltage [V] x battery capacity [A] (mAh/1000) 
So a 5000 mAh battery in should be charged with a max of 3.7x(5000/1000)=18.5W. This isn't that much as these days fast chargers are already at 120W.
FYI battery capacity for 1C charge at 10W is (10/3.7)x1000=2703 mAh. If you're below this you should never ever use a fast charger.

Balanced charging is also a thing but this only needs to be done when a battery consists of more than 1 cell. Phones and DAP's only use 1 cell but some tablets and all Laptops use multiple cells either in parallel for more capacity or series for a higher voltage (laptop). This should be handled by the device itself if the batteries are charged internally.

*Topping up whenever possible*
Can be done in a pinch but should never be done regularly. Always let the battery go down until at least 70% charge before charging again. 
Batteries don't like to be topped up all the time.

*Fully depleting the battery*
Don't do this. This is when the battery gets unstable. Any LiPo should never be discharged under 3.2V per cell and Li-Ion never under 3.0V. I usually set my own safety cut of at 3.5V per cell in RC stuff. In modern phones, tablets and DAP's the 0% battery should be set at >3.3V by the manufacturer but this is not always the case so it's good to never let it deplete past 10~15%. I normally charge when they go under 30% just to be sure.

*Charging to 100%*
Has to be done every once in a while to keep them in shape but the should be depleted to 90% over the next 24 hours to be safe.
Technically the you can keep a LiPo at 100% for a little over a week without problems or lasting effects but it's advised not to do so.

*Storage*
Often overlooked but important. Any Li-Ion or LiPo battery that is not used for more than 2 weeks should be given a storage charge. This means the voltage of the cell should be between 3.6V and 3.9V or 45% to 60% charge. With RC batteries this is easy as our charger can do this for us, but with other stuff you've got to do this yourself.
Both Li-Ion and LiPo batteries lose capacity when they are not in use for extended period of time but having them on a storage charge reduces this by 80% for Li-Ion and 90%+ for LiPo. This is at room temperate, high temperatures (40 °C+) will always degrade the battery at a considerable rate.


----------



## holsen

r31ya said:


> how the hell you manage to open surface without breaking the screen?


Patience.  Much patience, and a heat gun and plastic gift cards and more patience than I knew I had!


----------



## InvisibleInk

holsen said:


> Patience.  Much patience, and a heat gun and plastic gift cards and more patience than I knew I had!


Did you replace the battery or anything else while you had it open?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Astrotec Lyra Nature Limited Edition review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/astrotec-lyra-nature-limited-edition.25223/reviews#review-27442

Rank: D+

Posting this here since this is a warning to potential buyers. 
Yeah, uhm. Not recommended. Instead of sending out review units to shillers, use that money to actually do something good….


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> Instead of sending out review units to shillers



Reading this, I wonder if someone can come up with a ranking list of reviewers, with most honest and knowledgeable at the top, and most shilling and otherwise corrupt at the bottom.


----------



## FlacFan

InvisibleInk said:


> Reading this, I wonder if someone can come up with a ranking list of reviewers, with most honest and knowledgeable at the top, and most shilling and otherwise corrupt at the bottom.


Intriguing idea. However, who is going to review those reviewers? Another reviewer I suppose...I guess, you know where I am going with this, right? 

Cheers


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Dec 6, 2021)

...


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> Astrotec Lyra Nature Limited Edition review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/astrotec-lyra-nature-limited-edition.25223/reviews#review-27442
> 
> Rank: D+
> 
> ...


Excellent idea!

The question of how accurate the review is, can be determined by anyone. In a sense that option exists already in the comments section under each review.

For my part, as soon as I review the few items I have in my possession, I have no intention of doing regular reviews here on Head-fi. For me, there is too much bad blood here on Head-fi around reviews and reviewers. I spend my paid time in battles for ordinary folks, which make a difference to people's lives, and I would like to keep it that way. No one has questioned my integrity in my profession and if anyone did, I can prove my honesty. Here I am not sure how many ask themselves what the motives of the "snipers" are!

I did not start reviewing with the intention of getting any financial benefit from doing so. I have bought items with my own funds to review and I have received review units on tour, and on loan, all which are more than I have been sent free of charge for review, yet the presumption, in some quarters, is that you are getting some benefit.

Quite frankly, I do not see the benefit in taking all that time reviewing an item, when I could better spend that time listening to my music.

I came into the hobby to listen to my music and I get no time to do so, regardless of how many sets you have acquired, what is the point if you cannot listen to them?

All I can say at this point is, thank you to those who bothered to read my reviews. To others I say, if you care to, please read my reviews and tell me where I am mistaken. I would appreciate it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

InvisibleInk said:


> Reading this, I wonder if someone can come up with a ranking list of reviewers, with most honest and knowledgeable at the top, and most shilling and otherwise corrupt at the bottom.



Just look for anyone that feels the need to point out how honest they are and how shilly everyone else is. Those are the ones to trust.


----------



## unifutomaki

InvisibleInk said:


> Reading this, I wonder if someone can come up with a ranking list of reviewers, with most honest and knowledgeable at the top, and most shilling and otherwise corrupt at the bottom.


Lol, I think everyone should use their own critical thinking skills to evaluate what they’re being told and the extent to which they buy it, instead of relying on someone else to tell them who to trust. I respect reviewers that:


Keep the flowery, indulgent, emotionally driven verbiage to a minimum
Recognise that by definition, any given product is more likely than not to be average
See one’s job as demanding that the product prove it isn’t terrible rather than as justifying why the product is good - we aren’t raising children here


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Lol, I think everyone should use their own critical thinking skills to evaluate what they’re being told and the extent to which they buy it, instead of relying on someone else to tell them who to trust. I respect reviewers that:
> 
> 
> Keep the flowery, indulgent, emotionally driven verbiage to a minimum
> ...


To add,

Give a slight explanation to your sound preference, so viewer could tell what kind of sound you'll like and dislike and how it affect the nuance of the review.
If you wanna give scoring give it proper scaling in performance (from the cheapo sub $ten to the $kilobucks) and keep value/performance in different metrics.
I remember watching Z*olt which is good that he review plenty cheap iem, but he's like giving 4 out of 5 to 80% of the product which break the scaling system. whats the point. And recently, Crin make video explaining it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

r31ya said:


> To add,
> 
> Give a slight explanation to your sound preference, so viewer could tell what kind of sound you'll like and dislike and how it affect the nuance of the review.
> If you wanna give scoring give it proper scaling in performance (from the cheapo sub $ten to the $kilobucks) and keep value/performance in different metrics.
> I remember watching Z*olt which is good that he review plenty cheap iem, but he's like giving 4 out of 5 to 80% of the product which break the scaling system. whats the point. And recently, Crin make video explaining it.



Highly respectful!
Using the Apple dongle earned my respect as well.


----------



## Ynot1

FlacFan said:


> Intriguing idea. However, who is going to review those reviewers? Another reviewer I suppose...I guess, you know where I am going with this, right?
> 
> Cheers


Only way to keep people honest is to invade their privacy and monitor their social network for improper use of social networking. It's one thing to use social network to get ahead, but it's totally different matter when you are conspiring to deceive or harm other people. We need to exercise good sportsmanship conduct.


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm sure accountability is not the enemy lol


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ynot1 said:


> Only way to keep people honest is to invade their privacy and monitor their social network


Buddy, when you write your review, and you want us to "invade your privacy", please report it separately. Until then, can you stop your leftist chatter? This is not a meeting. This is about headphones, not people. Moreover, the labels on people here do not cling. IMHO.


----------



## cqtek

And when do we talk about sound here? asked a reviewer... honest?
I appeal to the wisdom of each reader to assess the quality and honesty of each review. To taste, the colours.


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 9, 2021)

Vladimir 198 said:


> Buddy, when you write your review, and you want us to "invade your privacy", please report it separately. Until then, can you stop your leftist chatter? This is not a meeting. This is about headphones, not people. Moreover, the labels on people here do not cling. IMHO.



Thank you Vladimir, well said.

All of this makes me wonder how many people seriously consider what they are talking about.

If it is about whether a review published is truthful or not, ask (a fair sample of) those who bought the item to evaluate what has been published. We are all in the same boat, like most of us, I buy audio gear based on what someone else has said.

If someone has been dishonest in some way, the accusation should be *CLEARLY STATED*, so the accused can *CLEARLY DEFEND THEMSELVES*. Ensure you include the date, the event of which you are aggrieved and link to the evidence. Until then you have the worse state of affairs, MUD SLINGING which is based on the most spurious claims, such as:

* I do not like people who use unnecessary words.

* The marks given by some people is too high.

* The gear is too expensive.

* They must be shilling because what I like is cheaper, therefore better, even though I have not heard what has been reviewed and note, neither has the reviewer heard your wonderful gear, and might just agree with you had they heard what you have heard, but unlike you, they would not comment on what they have not heard.

* It is a  subjective hobby when You say so, anything someone else says must be objectively evaluated [sorry if I used words that will upset someone].

I would like to think I have been polite and fair to everyone, but if not let me know.

As @Vladimir 198 suggested, just wait until unclear and unsubstantiated allegations are thrown at you by insinuation.

The basis for allegations could lie somewhere with remote connection or indeed no connection to the truth but the result serves its Vindictive purpose.

It is not over yet, *I DO NOT RUN AWAY FROM ANY FIGHT ESPECIALLY A FIGHT FOR THE TRUTH*. Yes, I am shouting (capital letters) and I should stop shouting, my apologies to the decent folk. I am waiting for clear allegations to which I can respond, not simply that someone does not like excessive verbiage, or marks which are too high, or the fact a reviewer did not say they used a dongle DAC (even though they do use a dongle DAC).

*I am here to clear my name and I would do what is necessary to clear my name, mark my words!*


----------



## ChrisOc

To Admistrators:

Please do not see this as a pointless argument which must be removed to make peace. This is a fundamental question of transparency and truthfulness which must be aired not brushed under the carpet.

It is mud slinging which must stop or accusations must be clear, otherwise you get this over and over  again.

For my part I would rather deal with this in the open just like the insinuations.


----------



## lushmelody

Oh my. Just avoid pretending overpriced stuff and biased opinions don't exist. We are here because of community feedback


----------



## ChrisOc

lushmelody said:


> Oh my. Just avoid pretending overpriced stuff and biased opinions don't exist. We are here because of community feedback


Who is pretending about what? 

Name names and state things clearly, one cannot simply say someone is pretending whilst they couch such allegations in general terms. Come out and say it.

In any case, what may be overpriced to you and me may not be to someone else. 

More importantly why throw mud at a reviewer!


----------



## lushmelody

ChrisOc said:


> Who is pretending about what?
> 
> Name names and state things clearly, one cannot simply say someone is pretending whilst they couch such allegations in general terms. Come out and say it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, throw a mud is unnecessary and disrespectful. Ideally, others reviews should expose a biased, too positive one. No need for mud (unfortunately, very expensive stuff are, in most cases, influencers only opinions)


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 9, 2021)

lushmelody said:


> Yeah, throw a mud is unnecessary and disrespectful. Ideally, others reviews should expose a biased, too positive one. No need for mud (unfortunately, very expensive stuff are, in most cases, influencers only opinions)


Thank you for the polite and positive response. I appreciate your very mature response.

I understand you, but I take issue with two things:

1. As far as I am concerned any opinion about an audio gear is a review because we influence each other. This is why anyone looking to buy must read multiple views.

2. "Too positive", may be a question of style, not all of us can get away with kicking or pushing stuff of a desk, also a question of style. That takes a special person. Surely  the real issue is whether a positive review is a truthful review.

I understand that only a few people may have access to the more expensive stuff, which means not many can evaluate what has been said.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 9, 2021)

ChrisOc said:


> ...
> Name names and state things clearly, one cannot simply say someone is pretending whilst they couch such allegations in general terms. Come out and say it.
> ...



Do you expect people hire lawyers  - that would be immediately required, if to try to go along your lines?
Or is it some attempt on silencing any critique by burdening it with the long list of suggested requirements?


----------



## ChrisOc (Dec 9, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Do you expect people hire lawyers  - that would be immediately required, if to try to go along your lines
> Or is it some attempt on silencing any critique by burdening it with the long list of suggested requirements?


All I want is the truth, who, what, when, how....and point to the post in question.

Otherwise you can tell me I am a shill when you in fact came to me on the KZ thread to ask me to compare the TRI I3s to the MT300. You bought the TRI I3 and I asked you if you liked them. You said you did. Unfortunately, the cable connection fell out. You said to me it was not a QC issue but a design flaw caused by the change from MMCX toTwo-pin. I said have a chat with the representative. You did and it all went pear shaped. I tried to make peace and it fell apart.

Since then, even though I thought we had mended bridges, you have days when you attack (don't worry I know you like the reputation). I even thought I like this guy (not in that way...lets keep it clean 🙃).

The issue is that people who do not know the back story then get a different impression when anything I write Mr. Righteous comes along making a virtue out of the item being more expensive than KZ. I avoided the issue numerous times, now the impression given is taking a different turn.

I am not sure which Phonophi we are getting today, the reasonable or the acerbic. Put simply what I want is the truth. If you don't say what you have against me, the impression is that I am.busy doing something improper. For someone who is not rich because I spend my time fighting for those who cannot afford to pay a fortune, I find it unacceptable.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> All I want is the truth, who, what, when, how....and point to the post in question.
> 
> Otherwise you can tell me I am a shill when you in fact came to me on the KZ thread to ask me to compare the TRI I3s to the MT300. You bought the TRI I3 and I asked you if you liked them. You said you did. Unfortunately, the cable connection fell out. You said to me it was not a QC issue but a design flaw caused by the change from MMCX toTwo-pin. I said have a chat with the representative. You did and it all went pear shaped. I tried to make peace and it fell apart.
> 
> ...


I am not sure why you opted to go personal, I will leave it with your karma...

In your terms, if you can point out exactly where I tried to accuse you of anything - please cite it clearly and I will apologize for what could be inappropriate.

I am sorry in advance that I like KZ (so poorly treated by the reviewers...), that I found the Apple dongle to be a very capable DAC, and that Zishan Z4 worked so well for me


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> I am not sure why you opted to go personal, I will leave it with your karma...
> 
> In your terms, if you can point out exactly where I tried to accuse you of anything - please cite it clearly and I will apologize for what could be inappropriate.
> 
> I am sorry in advance that I like KZ (so poorly treated by the reviewers...), that I found the Apple dongle to be a very capable DAC, and that Zishan Z4 worked so well for me



Personal? That I thought I like this guy?

Seriously, you do not need to apologise to me (even if it is tongue in cheek) not least for what you like. 

I just do not want a reputation for something I do not deserve, if I deserve it, I want it to be justified. The truth is all I ask, if you feel I have done something wrong which has to be brought to open forum then I would prefer that it is spelt out not insinuated so everyone knows. 

Sorry if you thought I went personal, I am not looking for blood, or for anything that damages someone else, just the truth. I hope you see my point of view.

If you agree, we close this matter here and anything else can be dealt with privately, including which dongle is better.

To all, I apologise that it went to this extent. I think it is only fair that people target reviews by commenting on the accuracy of what is said in the comment section of the review.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

is this pointless and lame conversation about reviewers over yet? Call me when we start talking the latest gear again. I'll be asleep in the corner.


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> is this pointless and lame conversation about reviewers over yet? Call me when we start talking the latest gear again. I'll be asleep in the corner.


On budget section, KZ ZEX Pro reviews is out. 
Good FR, great bass, good mids, kinda off at Treble. 

Now we wait for CCA CRA which promises super extended treble or something


----------



## Ace Bee

Is anyone aware of the new entry level iem from Acoustune, the RS1? I can only find its presence on carousel.sg, apart from that no other info anywhere, not even on their official website.





Bummer is they also have the pentaconn connector, hence, cable rolling not possible.

Here's the link:

https://www.carousell.sg/p/new-acoustune-rs1-earphone-1129467465/


----------



## SenorChang8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Fiio not forgetting the budget segment.



FiiO said:


> The 13.6mm dynamic driver is mainly responsible for the bass and mids, resulting in lush, full mids and potently dynamic bass. The treble is taken charge by the FiiO-developed 2 exclusively customized BA drivers, which are placed closer to the opening of the sound tube for less treble loss. Also, the JH3 is Hi-Res certified.
> 
> How about its price? The MSRP goes to 59.99 USD (in the US market). But we have prepared a big discount for early adopters at our AliExpress and Amazon stores. See the picture for more details.





FiiO said:


> The JD3 features FiiO's patented system of balanced pressure relief between the front and rear cavities. The result is more natural sound, and more comfortable listening in longer sessions due to greatly minimized pressure on your eardrums when listening.
> 
> With considerate configurations, such as stainless steel construction, aluminum alloy line controls, HD microphone, the MSRP of the JD3 goes to 19.99 USD (in the US market). We have also prepared a big discount for you at our AliExpress and Amazon stores. Come and get one now.


----------



## H T T

SenorChang8 said:


> Fiio not forgetting the budget segment.


The FiiO IEMs are not showing up in Amazon USA.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 10, 2021)

H T T said:


> The FiiO IEMs are not showing up in Amazon USA.


Late December. The usual you can order sooner from China but the Amazon stock won't be here for a bit. Really meant to get one now at the Ali store but Amazon should still get to us sooner if stock shows up in a week or two. Can't not try one as they are semi-open and $9.99 promo price.

Speaking of budget...




Acoustune budget model RS One. Looks cool and low $100-ish price


----------



## r31ya

SenorChang8 said:


> Fiio not forgetting the budget segment.


Fiio please knock this one out of the park. 
I sincerely hope its not another "_its kinda ok for the price_" budget line.


----------



## jsmiller58

r31ya said:


> Fiio please knock this one out of the park.
> I sincerely hope its not another "_its kinda ok for the price_" budget line.


FiiO is a business that sells a range of products at tiered price points… I am pretty confident they will strive for a great product at each price point without cratering the sales of products in higher end tiers.  To do anything else would be contrary to their best interests, and would thus be illogical.


----------



## r31ya

jsmiller58 said:


> FiiO is a business that sells a range of products at tiered price points… I am pretty confident they will strive for a great product at each price point without cratering the sales of products in higher end tiers.  To do anything else would be contrary to their best interests, and would thus be illogical.


Yeah, Fiio have an upper tier which cause  "thou shall not be passed by cheaper line" commandment 
its just early Jade Audio was soo freaking hyped with FIIO~! BERYLIUM~! and ended with "just" good for its price.

Not to mention JadeAudio somehow not crossing to my shores despite the official fiio partner existed, makes it a bit harder for me to try it and see it for myself.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My amazing kids got me the 7 Hertz Timeless Planar for my Christmas/Birthday present, and I'm excited to be getting my first planar since I owned the RHA CL2, which I sold to purchase the Mofasest Trio (big whiff). These are the same kids who bought me my JVC FW01, which I sold to buy the Dita Truth, which was a better purchase, but just not a signature that captivated me. I hope it's as good as the CL2, and in the ballpark of my Dunu EST112, but with faster more liquid bass and extended highs? 

So far reviews have been very positive, so I'm hopeful. 


They should be here next week sometime?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So what happened to the Tripowin Mele? Almost no post release hype. Lots of excitement and anticipation before release, but there's been more hype for the Timeless or the GK10 than there was the Mele. Did they not live up to the anticipation?


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what happened to the Tripowin Mele? Almost no post release hype. Lots of excitement and anticipation before release, but there's been more hype for the Timeless or the GK10 than there was the Mele. Did they not live up to the anticipation?


Mele thread in the other forum is still pretty active. Its pretty well recieved.
Even tough its not Crin taste of sound sig, he did recommend it for basshead.


----------



## baskingshark

Here's some short impressions of the TRN TA. This is a review set from TRN.



The TRN TA is an $18 USD 1 BA + 1 DD set. The selling point is a Knowles 33518 balanced armature at this price; you would have been laughed at just 2 years ago if somebody claimed that a Knowles containing IEM could be sold for such little coin!

Anyway, *accessories* wise, the IEM itself comes with some generic tips and a thin microphonic cable without a chin cinch. Nothing to gripe about, that's par for the course at this price bracket.

The TRN TA comes in a transparent plastic shell, letting one see the internals inside. This does make it look a bit cheap though. It is *comfortable* enough and light. The 2 pin connector is welcome in my book, they will probably have better longevity than MMCX (in general), especially with frequent cable changes.

*Isolation *on the TRN TA is average, it is also easy to *drive.*




Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.

In a nutshell, the TRN TA is a warm bassy set, with a slight boost in the upper mids and a dark treble.

This set is mid*bass* focused. Subbass extends moderately. The bass is just a level shy of basshead levels. Unfortunately, the midbass bleeds, the bass is slow and one-noted. In fact this smeared bass may give some incoherency in view of the bass being slower than the mids/treble handled by the knowles BA, and is more apparent on tracks with complex/fast bass movements.

Lower *mids *are recessed, with a slight boost in the upper mids. The upper mids I'm glad to report, are very tamed by TRN standards (they have a rep for producing banshees and shouty upper mids tuning). The TRN TA is hence very non fatiguing and smooth.

*Treble* is dark, with minimal sibilance and little air. Trebleheads best look elsewhere, as there is marked loss of clarity and micro-details as such. Conversely, this set will suit treble sensitive folks. However, *technically*, this set is below average and sounds lowFI, with a congested stage height/depth (width is slightly above average). Imaging, instrument separation, micro-details are honestly weak, and coupled with the dark treble, the TRN TA comes across as being congested.

There's BA *timbre* present for acoustic instruments in the upper frequencies handled by the knowles BA. 



In conclusion, the TRN TA is cheap and one can't be expecting sonic miracles at this price point, Knowles driver or not. Technically, tonally and timbral wise, this set isn't that proficient, and there are some budget single DD eg HZSound Heart Mirror that trounce the TRN TA, which is supposed to be a hybrid with a Knowles BA! (In general at the budget segment, the hybrids usually have better technical performance than single DD types).

Their TRN TA2, a $50 USD model in the same series, is much more expensive (with an added BA), but maybe only has a bit more air and technical performance in the upper frequencies handled by the extra BA. So between the TA2 and TA, gun to head, I'd say go for the TA due to them sounding ~80 - 90% similar but the TA costing 1/3 the price. But given a choice, both the TA siblings are below average in the pantheon of weekly CHIFI releases, and I have a feeling nobody will be talking much about them come a few weeks' time, that's how fast this industry moves. 

I commend TRN for shifting away from a steroid infused treble boosted shoutfest of their previous multi driver behemoths, but it seems in the TRN TA and TA2, they have gone the opposite, for a darkish tuning with midbass bleed in spades, and lower technical performance. If they can get their tuning somewhere in the middle ground, that'd be ideal, but as it stands, I can't recommend these 2.


----------



## ClieOS

My impression of Yincrow RW-3000


----------



## unifutomaki

This weekend, a true discovery: my boyfriend was clearing out his closet when he came across a “weird cheapo earbud”, still brand new in its box, that he wanted to throw out. I asked him to show me what they were and now I have a free pair of Yincrow X6!

I haven't experienced earbuds since the days of iPod buds so I’ll be enjoying what these can do. They already remind me of the PortaPro sound, and that’s a good thing.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> This weekend, a true discovery: my boyfriend was clearing out his closet when he came across a “weird cheapo earbud”, still brand new in its box, that he wanted to throw out. I asked him to show me what they were and now I have a free pair of Yincrow X6!
> 
> I haven't experienced earbuds since the days of iPod buds so I’ll be enjoying what these can do. They already remind me of the PortaPro sound, and that’s a good thing.



Congrats! The Yincrow X6 is like the BLON BL-03 of the earbud world. Ie smooth and warm and bassy. Good tonally and in timbre but bad in technicalities, just like the BLON BL-03.

The X6 however, has quite textured bass and big bass quantity for a earbud (in general earbuds have weak subbass due to no seal, but they have bigger soundstage compared to IEMs). I have more expensive earbuds but I still use the X6 at least once a week.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Congrats! The Yincrow X6 is like the BLON BL-03 of the earbud world. Ie smooth and warm and bassy. Good tonally and in timbre but bad in technicalities, just like the BLON BL-03.
> 
> The X6 however, has quite textured bass and big bass quantity for a earbud (in general earbuds have weak subbass due to no seal, but they have bigger soundstage compared to IEMs). I have more expensive earbuds but I still use the X6 at least once a week.



Indeed! I've listened to a few songs thus far and while the X6 don't seem to be particularly resolving, it's actually surprisingly enjoyable to listen to. Like the PortaPro, they seem to respond to more power by becoming more dynamic, without any added harshness at all. Somehow, these earbuds even have sub-bass! I'm sitting here with a smile on my face


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> This weekend, a true discovery: my boyfriend was clearing out his closet when he came across a “weird cheapo earbud”, still brand new in its box, that he wanted to throw out. I asked him to show me what they were and now I have a free pair of Yincrow X6!
> 
> I haven't experienced earbuds since the days of iPod buds so I’ll be enjoying what these can do. They already remind me of the PortaPro sound, and that’s a good thing.


Wow, what a jackpot. 

If you wanna try more buds, I recommend the Qian39, Faaeal iris 2.0 and the K´s LBBS.


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> Here's some short impressions of the TRN TA. This is a review set from TRN.


Don't mind seeing a pic of some ta ta's.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Dec 11, 2021)

BQEYZ Autumn first impressions:

Stellar build quality, excellent stock cable. However the nozzle is a bit on the large side and at somewhat of an odd angle for my ear anatomy, so tip rolling is a must, and the included tips (one set of wide bore, one set of narrow) didn't really do it for me. I've had the best success with Final Es so far.

I haven't tried swapping out the magnetic tuning filters yet, all listening has been on the default Normal filters.

*Tonality* is a mild U-shape, with more emphasis on the upper mids and treble than on the bass.

*Bass* is extremely high-quality, slightly elevated but not ostentatiously so. Good control, fairly speedy but not unnaturally quick, very good DD bass implementation.

*Mids* are fairly neutral, perhaps just slightly recessed but they're still very satisfying for me even being a mids lover. Female vocals are a bit more forward than male, but both are very well done. Male vocals aren't thin by any means.

*Treble* is probably the highlight here, despite being usually the weakest area of single-DD IEMs. Clarity is superb, decay is spot-on, and there is plenty of air. It is slightly peaky and the 5K peak in particular might bother some people at higher listening levels or poorly-recorded tracks, but I find the sparkle and clarity to be very pleasing on most tracks.

*Technicalities* are superb for a single DD. Stage is expansive, good layering and separation, imaging is very good, resolution is superb, timbre is outstanding.

I have a lot more listening to do, as well as experimentation with the magnetic tuning system, but my initial impression is that this is my new default rec for a well-balanced, technical single DD in the $100-$200 price range. It really is a better-tuned version of the NF Audio NM2+/NA2+.


----------



## cenizas

Sonic Memories SM2, very enjoyable. If you find the Moondrop single DDs, Kato, Aria, KXXS, Starfield etc unresolving, and don't mind a more neutral tuning, give the SM2 a go. Very smooth rendering despite the high-ish pinna, and manages to avoid the grating/shouty rendering of the mid tier Moondrops. So far I perceive more resolution than the Oxygen, but will need more testing to conclude. Very strong contender for the best Harman style pinna single DD imo


----------



## chickenmoon

cenizas said:


> Sonic Memories SM2, very enjoyable. If you find the Moondrop single DDs, Kato, Aria, KXXS, Starfield etc unresolving, and don't mind a more neutral tuning, give the SM2 a go. Very smooth rendering despite the high-ish pinna, and manages to avoid the grating/shouty rendering of the mid tier Moondrops. So far I perceive more resolution than the Oxygen, but will need more testing to conclude. Very strong contender for the best Harman style pinna single DD imo



Sounds good, I bought one of these completely blind a couple of days ago as my last purchase of the year just because of a very good coupon for it from an aliexpress seller.


----------



## nayt94

Seems like we have a new contender in the "electrostatic" driver market (Source).


----------



## Lamim Rashid

Any good multi ba iems that are listed to have genuine Knowles/sonion stuff? Looking for newer iems to check out


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I pulled out my crusty old Mont Blanc IEM Edition AMP and it's really impressing me with how well they upscale my existing IEM's. I've been using the Sennheiser IE100 pros at the moment, and they really scale nicely. Crazy wide stage and resolution. Also been using the GK10 and DUNU EST112, and it's been killer through my A55. Haven't tried them yet thru the Fiio X3 III. Would have loved to use them with the Hiby, but that's being sent back to Hiby for battery replacement. Hate to say it, but I think the old Mont Blanc sounds better than the much newer Q1 amp. Not as warm and just as transparent. 

Can't wait to try them with my incoming new IEM's the 7 Hertz Timeless and Hifiman RE800 Silver Edition.


----------



## r31ya

Lamim Rashid said:


> Any good multi ba iems that are listed to have genuine Knowles/sonion stuff? Looking for newer iems to check out


new Fiio stuff?
FH9 and FA75?


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 12, 2021)

Good timing. My take on the Fiio FH9.. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh9.25603/
Fiio FH9 is a remake of all earphones the old FH5. Its tuning is identical but also has that full body musical sound signature. One of the absolute best bass dynamic I have heard from the group. And these are bonified basshead IEMs. Obviously a more fun tuning vs something like their FA7S or the FD7. 

The Fiio FA7S is more neutral in sound tuning. Ya if you can believe there is a neutralish Fiio tuning. The FA7S is it. It is comprised of 6 Knowles BAs and is very competitive at the price level. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fa7s.25563/reviews#review-27327

Lastly my take on the new Penon Serial. These are also the closest to a neutral tuning Penon has ever done. Using 3 different types of dynamics. A 6mm pu diaphragm doing the highs. 8mm titanium plated dynamic for mids and a larger 10mm bio dynamic doing the bass duties. Sound has good balancing a wide stage and is sub bass focused.  You can read about them here. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-serial.25604/

Lastly. These recently came in.




Tri Meteor. The sound is competitive at the price level but the included cable is meh. Actually makes them sound cheaper than they have to be. I suppose you can't throw in a higher end cable for a $100 hybrid IEM. Trebles sound a bit subdued but otherwise has a good balanced sound with some low hitting bass. Breaking these in as I type.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Good timing. My take on the Fiio FH9.. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh9.25603/
> Fiio FH9 is a remake of all earphones the old FH5. Its tuning is identical but also has that full body musical sound signature. One of the absolute best bass dynamic I have heard from the group. And these are bonified basshead IEMs. Obviously a more fun tuning vs something like their FA7S or the FD7.
> 
> The Fiio FA7S is more neutral in sound tuning. Ya if you can believe there is a neutralish Fiio tuning. The FA7S is it. It is comprised of 6 Knowles BAs and is very competitive at the price level. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fa7s.25563/reviews#review-27327
> ...


A triple dynamic for $300 when KZ offers a more than competent triple for $25.00? NAH! Essentially $80 a driver? This is Penon, so they aren't spending a fortune on R&D, so you're getting charged an arm & a leg for TUNING. Now if the DQ6 was a load of crap, then you could maybe justify that price point, but since the DQ6 are one of the very best budget IEM's on the market, and again, a very competent is not above average technical IEM, this would be a very easy triple to pass on.


----------



## baskingshark

Lamim Rashid said:


> Any good multi ba iems that are listed to have genuine Knowles/sonion stuff? Looking for newer iems to check out



Audiosense has some multi BA sets with knowles drivers. Hisenior also uses multi BAs with knowles.

Most multi BA sets have issues with BA bass (ie lack of bass decay/movement of air) compared to DD bass IEMs, but some Audiosense models use a vented subwoofer BA design, so some of their multi BA sets do sound quite close to a pure DD bass actually.

In fact I have been using the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) for the past 2.5 years for stage monitoring (it gives ~ 30 dB passive isolation). This set has a bass sounding almost DD in nature, so no complaints there.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 12, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> A triple dynamic for $300 when KZ offers a more than competent triple for $25.00? NAH! Essentially $80 a driver? This is Penon, so they aren't spending a fortune on R&D, so you're getting charged an arm & a leg for TUNING. Now if the DQ6 was a load of crap, then you could maybe justify that price point, but since the DQ6 are one of the very best budget IEM's on the market, and again, a very competent is not above average technical IEM, this would be a very easy triple to pass on.


KZ now have experiment with several new DD from CCA-NRA "Triple Magnet DD", KZ-ZEX Pro "Updated Xun DD", and the upcoming CCA-CRA "Super thin extended treble focus DD".
Not sure how Triple magnet DD works, or what they update on the XunDD (DD with resonance chamber), or the actual sound from the new super thin DD membrane on the CRA.

But IF then KZ decided to create KZ DQ6 Pro with the current Harman-neutral tuning or Neutral with bass boost, with the new DD roster they have, it'll be pretty interesting.


----------



## Lamim Rashid (Dec 13, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Audiosense has some multi BA sets with knowles drivers. Hisenior also uses multi BAs with knowles.
> 
> Most multi BA sets have issues with BA bass (ie lack of bass decay/movement of air) compared to DD bass IEMs, but some Audiosense models use a vented subwoofer BA design, so some of their multi BA sets do sound quite close to a pure DD bass actually.
> 
> In fact I have been using the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) for the past 2.5 years for stage monitoring (it gives ~ 30 dB passive isolation). This set has a bass sounding almost DD in nature, so no complaints there.


I checked out hisenior, randomly clicked on one of their iems, the 6BA singa uiem as it borderlined the very top of my budget at $400.
First thing I thought was hey, these look like the same mold/shape as the gs audio stuff, but I didnt think anything of it cause a lot of iems look alike.
Then I thought, wow that graph is _VERY _familiar, it looked very much like the typical tuning gs audio uses for a lot of their all BA iems (I'm all too familiar with their graphs at this point).
So I thought to myself, its a 6 BA all sonion driver iem, was there any iem like that made by gsaudio? The ST6B immediately came to mind.

Look how similar these two are..
https://www.hisenior-iem.com/collections/in-ear-headphones-monitors-wireless-earbuds/products/singau
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005002696937968.html

Manufacturer graphs:







It's already known that gsaudio offers oem/odm so it would not surprise me if this Fe6-SINGA-U by hisenior is based off of gsaudio's ST6B, which you can get for much cheaper at $292.

EDIT: All their iems have the same faceplates available here:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003114378488.html?pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000024175926163","ship_from":"CN"}&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=61075e5f-3a4f-4166-a6a4-92b5c4c1d87a&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_6000547386985.7
The hisenior singa 6ba for example is A32. The Fe3 is A02. At this point I'm 99% convinced they get their iems made by the same people or gsaudio themselves since they are the cheaper of the two.


----------



## baskingshark

Lamim Rashid said:


> I checked out hisenior, randomly clicked on one of their iems, the 6BA singa uiem as it borderlined the very top of my budget at $400.
> First thing I thought was hey, these look like the same mold/shape as the gs audio stuff, but I didnt think anything of it cause a lot of iems look alike.
> Then I thought, wow that graph is _VERY _familiar, it looked very much like the typical tuning gs audio uses for a lot of their all BA iems (I'm all too familiar with their graphs at this point).
> So I thought to myself, its a 6 BA all sonion driver iem, was there any iem like that made by gsaudio? The ST6B immediately came to mind.
> ...



Hisenior is a customs maker. But as you say, I won't be surprised if GS Audio OEMs for them or vice versa too, the CHIFI industry is actually very interconnected, or they source the same drivers and shells from the same handful of suppliers.

For GS Audio gear, maybe you can ask @RikudouGoku as he has tried their lineup (I haven't), I remember reading some of their gear are very good, but some are misses.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

baskingshark said:


> Hisenior is a customs maker. But as you say, I won't be surprised if GS Audio OEMs for them or vice versa too, the CHIFI industry is actually very interconnected, or they source the same drivers and shells from the same handful of suppliers.
> 
> For GS Audio gear, maybe you can ask @RikudouGoku as he has tried their lineup (I haven't), I remember reading some of their gear are very good, but some are misses.


Yeah good iems if you can find the tuning you like because they're all tuned pretty differently, probably an attempt to cater to as many different tastes as possible, but most of them have that very high presence region gain that asian iem market audiophile market tends to favor, which is what makes them kind of a hit or a miss. Some of them also have a strange very flat FR graphs, so the mids are *very* forward in those iems. Either way looks like you can get the same iems from hisenior, but for cheaper if you just buy them from gsaudio.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 13, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Hisenior is a customs maker. But as you say, I won't be surprised if GS Audio OEMs for them or vice versa too, the CHIFI industry is actually very interconnected, or they source the same drivers and shells from the same handful of suppliers.
> 
> For GS Audio gear, maybe you can ask @RikudouGoku as he has tried their lineup (I haven't), I remember reading some of their gear are very good, but some are misses.


I thought before about possible relationship of HiSenior and GS.

HiSenior was there quite few years prior to GS. Based on my order (U4) at HiSenior - I would think they do it themselves - they made the custom order very fast, great communication (hardly a middleman), and overall HiSenior is at the very top of my "customer experience" (above and beyond).

So either GS can be possibly some affiliate/branch of HiSenior or GS could use HiSenior designs... as they starting point (?)

So it would be really great to see HiSenior reincarnated in GS, and quite sad cannibalized by...


----------



## Lamim Rashid

PhonoPhi said:


> I thought before about possible relationship of HiSenior and GS.
> 
> HiSenior was there quite few years prior to GS. Based on my order (U4) at HiSenior - I would think they do it themselves - they made the custom order very fast, great communication (hardly a middleman), and overall HiSenior is at the very top of my "customer experience" (above and beyond).
> 
> ...


Gs audio is not new. They've been around for a while, mainly as an oem for other companies. I believe it's only recently they started selling their own iems under their own name. Rumor is that they've made a lot of the fearless audio stuff. I couldn't tell if they're the same company, or if one is an affiliate/branch of the other but there's definitely some sort of relationship there.


----------



## r31ya

Lamim Rashid said:


> Gs audio is not new. They've been around for a while, mainly as an oem for other companies. I believe it's only recently they started selling their own iems under their own name. Rumor is that they've made a lot of the fearless audio stuff. I couldn't tell if they're the same company, or if one is an affiliate/branch of the other but there's definitely some sort of relationship there.


According to Riku, GS Audio is still related to KZ.
So its a KZ/CCA/GSa house.

Surprisingly, Quality Knowledge Zenith (QKZ) which the hailed VK4 comes from is not part of KZ/CCA/GSa family.


----------



## baskingshark

Lamim Rashid said:


> Yeah good iems if you can find the tuning you like because they're all tuned pretty differently, probably an attempt to cater to as many different tastes as possible, but most of them have that very high presence region gain that asian iem market audiophile market tends to favor, which is what makes them kind of a hit or a miss. Some of them also have a strange very flat FR graphs, so the mids are *very* forward in those iems. Either way looks like you can get the same iems from hisenior, but for cheaper if you just buy them from gsaudio.



Ya some of those "flat" FR graph types are actually more suited for stage monitoring purposes and may sound meh for music listening.

I bought their hisenior B5+ for $78 usd, it is a 5 knowles BA set which is tuned midcentric. Midcentric tunings are great for vocals but are not that great for basshead or treblehead music, kind of a niche specialist tuning as such.


----------



## RikudouGoku

r31ya said:


> According to Riku, GS Audio is still related to KZ.
> So its a KZ/CCA/GSa house


No its not? GS Audio only has ties to Fearless Audio. Not sure about other brands.


----------



## r31ya

RikudouGoku said:


> No its not? GS Audio only has ties to Fearless Audio. Not sure about other brands.


wait, did i misread?
Pretty sure i read several post mentioning KZ relation to GS. if its not you then someone else or i completely misread.


----------



## warbles

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My amazing kids got me the 7 Hertz Timeless Planar for my Christmas/Birthday present, and I'm excited to be getting my first planar since I owned the RHA CL2, which I sold to purchase the Mofasest Trio (big whiff). These are the same kids who bought me my JVC FW01, which I sold to buy the Dita Truth, which was a better purchase, but just not a signature that captivated me. I hope it's as good as the CL2, and in the ballpark of my Dunu EST112, but with faster more liquid bass and extended highs?
> 
> So far reviews have been very positive, so I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


What does "big whiff" mean?


----------



## Dsnuts

Means he didnt care for them.


----------



## Lamim Rashid

r31ya said:


> wait, did i misread?
> Pretty sure i read several post mentioning KZ relation to GS. if its not you then someone else or i completely misread.


I for one have never seen any posts like that, and I don't think rikudougoku's ever said anything like that either. I think you misread or misremember friend.


----------



## RCracer777

r31ya said:


> wait, did i misread?
> Pretty sure i read several post mentioning KZ relation to GS. if its not you then someone else or i completely misread.


I think you've confused GS audio with GK which is a KZ sub-brand that has only come to the marked in the last year but have been around since 2015. 
They are the budget KZ's (somehow it's possible), probably using the older type drivers in new shells to get rid of old stock.

Gotta say though the GS10 kinda looks interesting, has a very similar tuning to the ZS10 Pro but with a ZAX like semi open back faceplate.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 13, 2021)

RCracer777 said:


> I think you've confused GS audio with GK which is a KZ sub-brand that has only come to the marked in the last year but have been around since 2015.
> They are the budget KZ's (somehow it's possible), probably using the older type drivers in new shells to get rid of old stock.
> 
> Gotta say though the GS10 kinda looks interesting, has a very similar tuning to the ZS10 Pro but with a ZAX like semi open back faceplate.


GS10 are an open design, indeed, but, if anything, rather close to CCA C10 - a prominent recent trend of  ChiFi where BAs are there, but somewhere somehow on a side or not even connected...


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 13, 2021)

r31ya said:


> KZ now have experiment with several new DD from CCA-NRA "Triple Magnet DD", KZ-ZEX Pro "Updated Xun DD", and the upcoming CCA-CRA "Super thin extended treble focus DD".
> Not sure how Triple magnet DD works, or what they update on the XunDD (DD with resonance chamber), or the actual sound from the new super thin DD membrane on the CRA.
> 
> But IF then KZ decided to create KZ DQ6 Pro with the current Harman-neutral tuning or Neutral with bass boost, with the new DD roster they have, it'll be pretty interesting.


They are doing actual magnets betterments contrasting a market redundant and saturated of diaphragm coatings. KZ is also being fair about DD prices (which are mostly non patented, unbranded... overpriced). But... tuning, right? Well, they are also trying to be considerate about that. I hope ZEX Pro is just the beginning of "expensive" tuning budget IEMs


----------



## r31ya

RCracer777 said:


> I think you've confused GS audio with GK which is a KZ sub-brand that has only come to the marked in the last year but have been around since 2015.
> They are the budget KZ's (somehow it's possible), probably using the older type drivers in new shells to get rid of old stock.
> 
> Gotta say though the GS10 kinda looks interesting, has a very similar tuning to the ZS10 Pro but with a ZAX like semi open back faceplate.


Ah this, *GK*.
i mistook it as GS audio.
---
yeah, i rarely heard kz goes for exotic diaphragm. the recent superthin-treble focus diaphragm is possibly the first time i heard kz boast about it. before its mostly just bio-polymer something.

yeah, tuning and taking care of all the little details is what important now as KZ encroaching entry mid-fi territory $70~140 (greeted by Moondrop Aria, Legacy number series, Star-series, and many more) and the mid-fi enroaching KZ territory of sub-$20 with Quarks, Tanya, and upcoming budget fiio.

KZ with its crazy hybrids always interest me and i hunt for audition it, but the old tuning usually makes me ended buying something else.
i was hunting for ZS6 and ended with second hand ATH-e40 who are much less ear torture than ZS6 and have better vocal and decent bass.
i was hunting for ZS7 and ZS10 Pro, ended with a bit pricier TFZ King series who have much better bass quality.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DISCOVERY! Thank you to @Dobrescu George for his sparkling and unbelievably accurate review of the *Hifiman RE800 Silver*. 

So these IEM's were originally $600 and the replacement for the RE600 Songbird 2. Now they are $150.00. 

How could these single dynamic "topology driver" IEM's fly so far under the radar?! I have an idea why. First is the myth that Dr Fang and Hifiman don't know how to tune for bass. Yes, several of their IEM's, some quite notorious in a positive sense, lacked bass weight and impact. The RE400 and RE0 are examples. The RE800 silver proved this is a false myth. The bass isn't just present, it's weighty, punchy and most certainly present...WITHOUT BLEED. It's a really fast bass, hard hitting bass, deep bass, and punchy bass. The other thing that might have chased some away is the non-detachable cable? It's a high quality cable, so not a problem for me. The highs are crystalline and extended. Timbre and resolution are some of the best i've ever heard from a dynamic driver. It stomps all over the other Hifiman's in my collection, and completely destroys the Songbird. With a timbre that comes crazy close to the JVC woodie, the resolution is top notch. Not quite EST level rezzo, but within the ballpark. It's better than the Sennheisers (IE800, 100pro, 300, and 40pro), and as I said, within distance of the DUNU EST112. The soundstage is wide, but lacks a bit of 3D. I think this is where the EST112 wins. It's got a bit more 3D presentation, but gets trumped in timbre, bass punch, and the treble is clearly better on the RE800 silver. This is am extension without being hot or sharp. It's hard to explain, other than it's one of the most refined and extended trebles I've ever heard in a single dynamic. This is slightly V shaped, so it has slightly recessed vocals, but it's not anything that I would mark as a negative. The shape makes for a fun, engaging, and creamy smooth signature (lush), with good thump when called upon. Now this is OOTB. Hardly any burn in. I can only imagine how these things will sound when fully burned in? They parlay wonderful details. detail retrieval is above average, but it's not some analytical cold sound. No. The present bass keeps these warmish and detailed. Fun and engaging. The aluminum housing is so tiny. These things are comfy. I started with the stock tips, moved to the Spiral Dots++, and then settled on the UE silicone tips from my UE700. Pianos sound so effin good! Weighty and crystalline. Cymbals crash with a maturity and extension that made me smile ear to ear. These are one of the biggest surprises to come across my ears in several years. These beat my Senns, the Dita Truth, the JVC FW01, the Moondrops, the other Hifiman's, and Sony EX1000. The lack of detachable cable, v shaped sig, and lack of 3D imaging might chase some away, but it doesn't me, and it stands toe to toe with the best of my collection past and present. These will fast become a favorite, and i'm sure will flip flop back and forth with my EST112 for my most used pair. What's next? *7 Hertz Timeless*. You've got quite the fight ahead of you. Good luck.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My Symphonium Helios review has been uploaded to Head-fi. Quite a gem among the kilobuck entry IEM I have ever tried, please check it out if you are interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/symphonium-helios.25536/reviews#review-27497


----------



## Dobrescu George

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> DISCOVERY! Thank you to @Dobrescu George for his sparkling and unbelievably accurate review of the *Hifiman RE800 Silver*.
> 
> So these IEM's were originally $600 and the replacement for the RE600 Songbird 2. Now they are $150.00.
> 
> How could these single dynamic "topology driver" IEM's fly so far under the radar?! I have an idea why. First is the myth that Dr Fang and Hifiman don't know how to tune for bass. Yes, several of their IEM's, some quite notorious in a positive sense, lacked bass weight and impact. The RE400 and RE0 are examples. The RE800 silver proved this is a false myth. The bass isn't just present, it's weighty, punchy and most certainly present...WITHOUT BLEED. It's a really fast bass, hard hitting bass, deep bass, and punchy bass. The other thing that might have chased some away is the non-detachable cable? It's a high quality cable, so not a problem for me. The highs are crystalline and extended. Timbre and resolution are some of the best i've ever heard from a dynamic driver. It stomps all over the other Hifiman's in my collection, and completely destroys the Songbird. With a timbre that comes crazy close to the JVC woodie, the resolution is top notch. Not quite EST level rezzo, but within the ballpark. It's better than the Sennheisers (IE800, 100pro, 300, and 40pro), and as I said, within distance of the DUNU EST112. The soundstage is wide, but lacks a bit of 3D. I think this is where the EST112 wins. It's got a bit more 3D presentation, but gets trumped in timbre, bass punch, and the treble is clearly better on the RE800 silver. This is am extension without being hot or sharp. It's hard to explain, other than it's one of the most refined and extended trebles I've ever heard in a single dynamic. This is slightly V shaped, so it has slightly recessed vocals, but it's not anything that I would mark as a negative. The shape makes for a fun, engaging, and creamy smooth signature (lush), with good thump when called upon. Now this is OOTB. Hardly any burn in. I can only imagine how these things will sound when fully burned in? They parlay wonderful details. detail retrieval is above average, but it's not some analytical cold sound. No. The present bass keeps these warmish and detailed. Fun and engaging. The aluminum housing is so tiny. These things are comfy. I started with the stock tips, moved to the Spiral Dots++, and then settled on the UE silicone tips from my UE700. Pianos sound so effin good! Weighty and crystalline. Cymbals crash with a maturity and extension that made me smile ear to ear. These are one of the biggest surprises to come across my ears in several years. These beat my Senns, the Dita Truth, the JVC FW01, the Moondrops, the other Hifiman's, and Sony EX1000. The lack of detachable cable, v shaped sig, and lack of 3D imaging might chase some away, but it doesn't me, and it stands toe to toe with the best of my collection past and present. These will fast become a favorite, and i'm sure will flip flop back and forth with my EST112 for my most used pair. What's next? *7 Hertz Timeless*. You've got quite the fight ahead of you. Good luck.



I am always really happy to help! 

7Hz Timeless is an odd one, very good bass, nice overall impact, not very natural midrange. If you like RE800 Silver, you may like Timeless, but they won't be as fun in the mids, but more fun in the lows


----------



## Lamim Rashid (Dec 13, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> DISCOVERY! Thank you to @Dobrescu George for his sparkling and unbelievably accurate review of the *Hifiman RE800 Silver*.
> 
> So these IEM's were originally $600 and the replacement for the RE600 Songbird 2. Now they are $150.00.
> 
> How could these single dynamic "topology driver" IEM's fly so far under the radar?! I have an idea why. First is the myth that Dr Fang and Hifiman don't know how to tune for bass. Yes, several of their IEM's, some quite notorious in a positive sense, lacked bass weight and impact. The RE400 and RE0 are examples. The RE800 silver proved this is a false myth. The bass isn't just present, it's weighty, punchy and most certainly present...WITHOUT BLEED. It's a really fast bass, hard hitting bass, deep bass, and punchy bass. The other thing that might have chased some away is the non-detachable cable? It's a high quality cable, so not a problem for me. The highs are crystalline and extended. Timbre and resolution are some of the best i've ever heard from a dynamic driver. It stomps all over the other Hifiman's in my collection, and completely destroys the Songbird. With a timbre that comes crazy close to the JVC woodie, the resolution is top notch. Not quite EST level rezzo, but within the ballpark. It's better than the Sennheisers (IE800, 100pro, 300, and 40pro), and as I said, within distance of the DUNU EST112. The soundstage is wide, but lacks a bit of 3D. I think this is where the EST112 wins. It's got a bit more 3D presentation, but gets trumped in timbre, bass punch, and the treble is clearly better on the RE800 silver. This is am extension without being hot or sharp. It's hard to explain, other than it's one of the most refined and extended trebles I've ever heard in a single dynamic. This is slightly V shaped, so it has slightly recessed vocals, but it's not anything that I would mark as a negative. The shape makes for a fun, engaging, and creamy smooth signature (lush), with good thump when called upon. Now this is OOTB. Hardly any burn in. I can only imagine how these things will sound when fully burned in? They parlay wonderful details. detail retrieval is above average, but it's not some analytical cold sound. No. The present bass keeps these warmish and detailed. Fun and engaging. The aluminum housing is so tiny. These things are comfy. I started with the stock tips, moved to the Spiral Dots++, and then settled on the UE silicone tips from my UE700. Pianos sound so effin good! Weighty and crystalline. Cymbals crash with a maturity and extension that made me smile ear to ear. These are one of the biggest surprises to come across my ears in several years. These beat my Senns, the Dita Truth, the JVC FW01, the Moondrops, the other Hifiman's, and Sony EX1000. The lack of detachable cable, v shaped sig, and lack of 3D imaging might chase some away, but it doesn't me, and it stands toe to toe with the best of my collection past and present. These will fast become a favorite, and i'm sure will flip flop back and forth with my EST112 for my most used pair. What's next? *7 Hertz Timeless*. You've got quite the fight ahead of you. Good luck.


These sound like pretty good iems but I just want to point out the marketing just sounds like fluff for carbon nanotube diaphragm. I have a bit of beef with marketing fluff so don't mind this rant, just trying to say I wouldn't put too much salt into the any marketing hype, its mostly just all buzzwords. On another note, here's an interesting research paper on the effects of cnt on dlc film, measuring young's modulus: https://www.researchgate.net/figure...CNTs-doped-diamond-like-carbon_fig1_259418097

Claims of things like lower distortion are pretty silly cause even cheap $50 DD iems can measure very low distortion, and in fact lower than much more expensive iems. Really stiff drivers are very good for low distortion in high frequencies, but less stiff ones have lower distortion in low frequencies. Main way around this is to use composite drivers with stiff domes, and not stiff surrounds. For example, I believe the moon drop illumination does this using a peek surround and lcp dome. There's an excellent discussion on this here: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/bacd37/-/ekaxsri

While composite drivers are expensive on large full size headphones you can find them even in cheap iems these days.

Different diaphragm materials will be better for different things, but beryllium is usually considered the best because of all the highest young's modulus materials it's the lightest by a long shot.

Really though, my main point here is, most of the marketing fluff between different companies is really just advertising the same things but in different words and are sometimes just straight up inaccurate or untrue (like the zex "electrostat"). Bio diaphragm driver? Probably just titanium. Graphene/dlc/cnt driver? They're some form of carbon driver, some will be good some will be bad but how they're being named or marketed is not an indicator of this at all.. the young's modulus alone between a good and bad one is SO big. We don't even know how many layers the diaphragm materials is (less is better). Beryllium or titanium driver? Could possibly just be titanium plated or beryllium coated. Composite driver? Well, we have no idea what surround material or dome material is being used, but a lot of manufactures don't even list/advertise what surround material is being used.

The main reason this marketing fluff is all moot, is that because even if there was a grain of truth to it, the dynamic driver will still only be as good as it's weakest link, and there are soo many factors to consider like the magnetic force (Tesla flux), diaphragm size, diaphragm stroke depth, resonance of the cavity material, cavity shape, damping factor, tuning, design and implemention, etc. I think we're all better off ignoring the marketing fluff because it would take an experienced and knowledgeable audio engineer PLUS all the data that most manufactures don't make publicly available to us to make heads or tails of all the marketing hype and if there's any weight to it. I feel it's one of those things where the more you know, the more you realize how insubstantial what you do know is and how out of your depth you are for even trying to understand.

This is off topic and not in response to your hifiman iem impression but I just want to say if anything I've realized even cheap iems can be good, and that you don't need the most expensive materials to make good stuff, and more over that you don't need the most expensive iem to get a good quality one. It's all about the design choices,  implemention and quality. Of course good quality stuff will cost more but some companies/brands just straight up mark up things by ridiculous lengths just to sell their stuff as more premium. Just looking at some all ba sets and comparing how much the material cost would be to buy the main components for diy you'll quickly see brands like kinera and hifi boy charge ridiculous amounts compared to other brands selling similar level stuff for much cheaper. I haven't looked into too many brands yet but of the couple I've looked at, brands like bgvp, thieadio, and gs audio are usually very good about not marking up their iems too much more than their actual component costs, at least for the iems I checked which had their ba models listed. Brands like fiio, fearless audio, etc were somewhere in the middle about it. The particularly bad ones I noticed were brands like kinera, hifi boy, campfire and penon. You're basically paying a LOT for their inhouse sound, tuning, and designing chops, but are any of their iems really worth that difference? I think it's probably subjective but doesn't change the objective fact that you can get similar level iems for much cheaper than what I will call the snake oil brands. Some of these brands (cough, campfire) selling kilobuck range iems even use cheap bellsing clones.. do you know how cheap those are? You can get a compound/dual twfk driver for less than $5 for diy, whereas genuine Knowles stuff will cost four times as much or more for diy. Do your research guys, try to make informed purchasing decisions after a little due diligence. Don't buy into marketing fluff. Don't get fooled into thinking stuff is better than they actually are, relative to cheaper stuff I mean. You'll be surprised what you might learn and will save yourself from overspending on stuff that isn't worth it. Trust me, the iem market is saturated enough to have stuff that's as good quality as the snake oil brand stuff but for much less, just gotta search for it and do your research. If you're lucky you'll be able to find something that's just as good as the more expensive stuff without the expensive markup, and a tuning you actually like. The struggle is trying to find iems that fulfill both criteria, so good luck to everyone trying.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Lamim Rashid said:


> These sound like pretty good iems but I just want to point out the marketing just sounds like fluff for carbon nanotube diaphragm. I have a bit of beef with marketing fluff so don't mind this rant, just trying to say I wouldn't put too much salt into the any marketing hype, its mostly just all buzzwords. On another note, here's an interesting research paper on the effects of cnt on dlc film, measuring young's modulus: https://www.researchgate.net/figure...CNTs-doped-diamond-like-carbon_fig1_259418097
> 
> Claims of things like lower distortion are pretty silly cause even cheap $50 DD iems can measure very low distortion, and in fact lower than much more expensive iems. Really stiff drivers are very good for low distortion in high frequencies, but less stiff ones have lower distortion in low frequencies. Main way around this is to use composite drivers with stiff domes, and not stiff surrounds. For example, I believe the moon drop illumination does this using a peek surround and lcp dome. There's an excellent discussion on this here: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/bacd37/-/ekaxsri
> 
> ...


funny, because if you filter a lot of this rant, I tend to agree. For me, implementation and tuning is so much more of importance than material or cost of material. This comes in loud and clear with the DQ6, which are THREE cheap as chips drivers, nothing fancy, implemented very well, and giving you a high quality, high fidelity sound that's 80-85% of the technicalities and proficiencies of the much more expensive triple dynamics. So I tend to agree with you, even though you could have said it with 1,000 less words lol


----------



## unifutomaki

An IEM is more than the sum of its components and materials. Designing and bringing an IEM to market requires that knowledgeable personnel actually make the most of those parts. I have no love for brands like Kinera either but maybe that's worth keeping in mind when comparing the cost of parts vs the cost of IEMs.


----------



## Ghostfit

Shout out to DSNUTS, how are you bro?
It's been like what, 10 years back?
I'm just really delighted to be able to log in and locate this thread.
Ps: I've gone thru 4 pairs of HAFX-40 and about to burn in the last pair 😆
Went online to look for some cheap iems and ordered KZ-ZEX and EDX, omg ! Things have advanced so, so far !


----------



## Dsnuts

Wow its been a long time. We are good on the discovery thread as usual. Always looking at whats new. IEM game has advanced quite a bit since last you was around especially in the budget sector. Gains in SQ and advances in driver technology. Tunings have evolved too. So much to go over. Good to see you. Always love to see old timers of headfi come around.


----------



## 04gto

warbles said:


> What does "big whiff" mean?


=Swing and a miss


----------



## Ghostfit

Dsnuts said:


> Wow its been a long time. We are good on the discovery thread as usual. Always looking at whats new. IEM game has advanced quite a bit since last you was around especially in the budget sector. Gains in SQ and advances in driver technology. Tunings have evolved too. So much to go over. Good to see you. Always love to see old timers of headfi come around.


Would teleport over and give you a hug if not for Omicron variant 😂
Yup, had to drop out to focus on career and raising kids 🥺  ...now that they're grown up and I'm easing into semi retirement, its nice to be back here and chat with old friends about this hobby.
Btw, have you audit these KZ-ZEX ? Are they really electro-static drivers, I still have a very vivid impression listening to a buddy's 30k Magnaplaner electrostatic speakers system from 30 year back.


----------



## Dsnuts

Might surprise you but I have never heard a single KZ earphone. Never ventured there. They certainly produce a myriad of earphones. Seems to be an earphone factory for KZ. I did once buy a TRN earphone which the group has some ties to KZ and their manufacturing OEM factory is the same.  TRN VX was enough to let me know it is not worth my time to explore.  Was the single worst sounding earphone I have ever experienced. I know a lot of the folks here that read this thread like thier KZ stuff. This is the active KZ thread you can certainly ask here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/


----------



## Vladimir 198

Ghostfit said:


> Btw, have you audit these KZ-ZEX ? Are they really electro-static drivers


Nothing in common. The usual cheap buzzer is called electrostatic. Marketing.
But many easily heard something special there. It was very funny to watch. Psychoacoustics is an important part of this hobby.


----------



## bhazard

Dsnuts said:


> Might surprise you but I have never heard a single KZ earphone. Never ventured there. They certainly produce a myriad of earphones. Seems to be an earphone factory for KZ. I did once buy a TRN earphone which the group has some ties to KZ and their manufacturing OEM factory is the same.  TRN VX was enough to let me know it is not worth my time to explore.  Was the single worst sounding earphone I have ever experienced. I know a lot of the folks here that read this thread like thier KZ stuff. This is the active KZ thread you can certainly ask here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/


That makes no sense.

The TRN VX is that bad (I had one and threw it out), but they have no ties to KZ.
That's like saying I won't listen to an Audeze because the Drop Sennheiser HD 8XX was produced in the same building and wasn't to my liking.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 14, 2021)

Dsnuts said:


> Might surprise you but I have never heard a single KZ earphone. Never ventured there. They certainly produce a myriad of earphones. Seems to be an earphone factory for KZ. I did once buy a TRN earphone which the group has some ties to KZ and their manufacturing OEM factory is the same.  TRN VX was enough to let me know it is not worth my time to explore.  Was the single worst sounding earphone I have ever experienced. I know a lot of the folks here that read this thread like thier KZ stuff. This is the active KZ thread you can certainly ask here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/


Furthermore, you are truly  legendary for "hearing" the cables


----------



## Dsnuts

PhonoPhi said:


> Furthermore, you are truly  legendary for "hearing" the cables


No one has ever called me legendary so I appreciate that. I feel honored.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2021)

bhazard said:


> That makes no sense.
> 
> The TRN VX is that bad (I had one and threw it out), but they have no ties to KZ.
> That's like saying I won't listen to an Audeze because the Drop Sennheiser HD 8XX was produced in the same building and wasn't to my liking.


A bit if an industry insider information. Reason why I know they have ties with KZ or had ties with KZ I should say. It was a former worker for KZ that split ties with KZ and made their own brand by the name of TRN. They use the same exact OEM made in the same factory as the KZ earphones.

I suppose it is officially a different brand altogether so your right. It does however seem that drivers used by KZ is very similar to the type of drivers used by TRN and visa versa. If it is the same OEM that is making them it should be the same. SO that is why I associated KZ with TRN. But they could have a different tuning philosophy.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dsnuts said:


> No one has ever called me legendary so I appreciate that. I feel honored.


I do personally admire your amazing positivity, so it makes the double hit


----------



## Dobrescu George

I know you missed me for the past few days, as I've been on a short vacation, but don't worry, I'm back and ready to help you get more from your music! Today's review will focus around an entry-level baguette, but one that can make sonic pleasures. 

I'm talking about the A30 DAC/AMP Dongle made by SoundMAGIC, great for portability, can decode DSD, and has a nice sound too~ 

More info in the full written review, for your reading pleasure  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/12/soundmagic-a30-dac-amp-baguette-of-sonics.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ghostfit said:


> Shout out to DSNUTS, how are you bro?
> It's been like what, 10 years back?
> I'm just really delighted to be able to log in and locate this thread.
> Ps: I've gone thru 4 pairs of HAFX-40 and about to burn in the last pair 😆
> Went online to look for some cheap iems and ordered KZ-ZEX and EDX, omg ! Things have advanced so, so far !


Those FX40's are so rare nowadays. Did you buy in bulk when they were around? I had the opportunity to buy an old pair on ebay, but decided not to pull the trigger, and bought a pair of KEF M200 for $70 that I still use.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

04gto said:


> =Swing and a miss


Yes and the Trio were exactly that. A very expensive strike out.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

KutuzovGambit said:


> BQEYZ Autumn first impressions:
> 
> Stellar build quality, excellent stock cable. However the nozzle is a bit on the large side and at somewhat of an odd angle for my ear anatomy, so tip rolling is a must, and the included tips (one set of wide bore, one set of narrow) didn't really do it for me. I've had the best success with Final Es so far.
> 
> ...


I am still putting them on burn,
Least changes I have felt- is bass being tightened and highs getting more separated and cleared.
I think this still feels damped driver haha !! They need a few days to open up, i feel !!
Before any one asks i did try a few songs for 15mins and then left it for burn in for 3 days now haha
and again tried the same songs haha, still vocals feel a little constricted.

Any changes you observed ?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> I am still putting them on burn,
> Least changes I have felt- is bass being tightened and highs getting more separated and cleared.
> I think this still feels damped driver haha !! They need a few days to open up, i feel !!
> Before any one asks i did try a few songs for 15mins and then left it for burn in for 3 days now haha
> ...


yes, I also noticed that after warming up the bass becomes better as well as the mids.


----------



## brsdrgn (Dec 15, 2021)

Kz & Crinacle CRN (ZEX Pro)

Graph looks different not a classic KZ tuning. I see a peak at the 8k and wonder if there's sibilance. BA is not in the nozzle, nice to see... 

Using 1DD + 1BA + Magnetostatic.








Link to the product:
https://www.kztws.com/products/zexproxcrinclecrn


----------



## assassin10000

brsdrgn said:


> Kz & Crinacle CRN (ZEX Pro)
> 
> Graph looks different not a classic KZ tuning. I see a peak at the 8k and wonder if there's sibilance. BA is not in the nozzle, nice to see...
> 
> ...



@crinacle 's measurements have an 8k resonance peak.


----------



## brsdrgn

assassin10000 said:


> @crinacle 's measurements have an 8k resonance peak.


Okay. But I know that he normalizes it.


----------



## Banbeucmas

brsdrgn said:


> Okay. But I know that he normalizes it.


Normalize = Keeping it consistent.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Those FX40's are so rare nowadays. Did you buy in bulk when they were around? I had the opportunity to buy an old pair on ebay, but decided not to pull the trigger, and bought a pair of KEF M200 for $70 that I still use.


Maybe we should create a thread called 'The Re-Discovery Thread - a blast from the past'.

Opened my drawer - ah there they (FX40) are. Popped them in and - hmmm. My taste has changed over the years for sure. 

Looks like I keep digging in my drawer today, so thank you for that, it will be fun.

Cheers.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Dec 27, 2021)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> yes, I also noticed that after warming up the bass becomes better as well as the mids.


Same. But also this might have been from tip rolling. Strangely now I am liking the large stock wide bore tips even though usually I use small or medium.


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is Wednesday, so we have something special, a video review on HIFIMAN Electronics Deva PRO Headphones! 

Those are some interesting cans, with R2R tech, an awesome Bluetooth Receiver with LDAC, aptX HD, and which can work as a USB DAC, with a wide, yet punchy sound! 

More info, as well as my usual style and background music in the full video review~


----------



## superuser1

KutuzovGambit said:


> Same. But also this might have been from tip rolling. Strangely now I am liking the large stock wide bore toss even though usually I use small or medium.


When i started with portable audio, some experienced people told me to start with tip rolling as that makes the most difference and variation in SQ.


----------



## Ghostfit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Those FX40's are so rare nowadays. Did you buy in bulk when they were around? I had the opportunity to buy an old pair on ebay, but decided not to pull the trigger, and bought a pair of KEF M200 for $70 that I still use.


Yup, after auditing one, my next order was for 10 pcs, six were given out to friends and family members. Over the years they were worn out, cables broken (I sleep with them on) and I'm now down to my last pair.
They were that good.


----------



## Ghostfit

Dsnuts said:


> Might surprise you but I have never heard a single KZ earphone. Never ventured there. They certainly produce a myriad of earphones. Seems to be an earphone factory for KZ. I did once buy a TRN earphone which the group has some ties to KZ and their manufacturing OEM factory is the same.  TRN VX was enough to let me know it is not worth my time to explore.  Was the single worst sounding earphone I have ever experienced. I know a lot of the folks here that read this thread like thier KZ stuff. This is the active KZ thread you can certainly ask here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/


I was recently invited by a friend for a meetup to audition his collections of KZ and CCA stuffs, wasn't too impressed with the lot except with his ZEX, it reminded me of the JVC HA-FXZ200, balanced across the spectrum but bass punches really deep with material that calls for it. The JVC were hard to sleep with (not to mention fear of breaking the cables)
For me, the KZ ZEX was a nice entry into the world of proper TWS with the addition of an AZ09 Bluetooth module as so far, all the wireless stuffs I've heard just didn't cut it as audiophile for me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> Maybe we should create a thread called 'The Re-Discovery Thread - a blast from the past'.
> 
> Opened my drawer - ah there they (FX40) are. Popped them in and - hmmm. My taste has changed over the years for sure.
> 
> ...


Did they startle you with the CRACK CRACK CRACK treble drums hits? LOL


----------



## jagujetas72

*Effect Audio Axiom: First Impressions

*​


*Hits:*


*Premium Build*
*Extension on both ends*
*Treble Resolution*
*Balanced Tuning*
* 

Misses:*


*Fit and Shell Ergonomics*
*Lack of Acessories*
*Upper Midrange*




*Disclaimer:*

The Effect Audio Axiom, and a bundled Effect Audio Maestro were sent to me as part of Effect Audio’s “World Tour”. These are here for 14 days, and I will have to pass them on to the next person in the tour afterwards, I receive no incentive for making these impressions and the following review, rest assured that I will do my best to stay as “The Dependable Audiophile”.

* 

Introduction: *

The Axiom are Effect Audio’s first IEM and a standard bearer for their new push on “Sustainability, Versatility and Experience”. In light of this, the Axioms do not come with a stock cable included in the box, perhaps a head-scratching decision at first, especially from a cable company. However, I do accept their reasoning as quite valid myself. If you’re spending 1500 USD on an IEM, more likely than not, you likely have a few IEM cables lying around or perhaps even an Effect Audio or some other premium cable, meaning that a stock cable would indeed just collect dust. The Axiom also has a modular design that allows for both 2-pin and MMCX cables to be used, further affording owners with versatility down the line.





*Unboxing:*

The Axiom’s came in a generic recycled cardboard outer box for protection, and the main internal box is a rather small square of carboard. The packaging seems to mostly be made of recycled cardboard, which is definitely in line with their message of “Sustainability”, although this does make me question why the outer sleeve had to be torn open instead of being reusable. The included documentation is minimal, and the owner’s manual and details on the background of the Axiom are given as scannable QR codes instead of as physical copies, which I think is a nice touch.

No foam seems to have been used in the entirety of the package, which I feel is quite a good environmental choice but the stacked carboard layers that the IEMs and tips are nestled in doesn’t feel the best. Still, a worthy trade off in my opinion. Also, underneath everything is a nice bag of what seems to be tea leaves, which do indeed smell quite nice, which was a pleasant departure from the usual smell of industrial plastic I’ve come to expect from Chi-Fi packaging.

I can’t help but feel conflicted on the packaging. If I’m spending 1500 USD on an IEM I would prefer to have a nice box indeed, but I do understand this path. If I may propose an alternative though, a high-quality plastic box that doubles as a transport/carrying case might be another option, adhering to reuse instead of recycle on the 3 R’s scale.



*Build and Design:*

The Axioms have an un-molded UIEM style shell that’s quite unique. The majority of the shell Is crafted out of metal, with a swappable module for the female MMCX or 2-pin connectors. For aesthetics, the faceplate features a decorative hetian jade piece inlaid on a polished metal rim. The swappable faceplate systems are removed by unscrewing using the included screwdriver and pulling on a specific seam, in practice though, thanks to the tolerances on this IEM there is basically no seam. People without fingernails might find this task rather difficult. Overall, design is quite alright, build is great and the aesthetics are an acquired taste.



*Fit:*

(As always, your mileage will vary, no-one has the exact same ears)

The Axioms come packaged with 3 wide-bore silicone eartips from ePro in the usual S/M/L sizes. I found these tips to mount quite deeply on the rather large-bored nozzle on the Axiom which when combined with the un-molded (no concha fin) design of the shells led to a rather shallow and somewhat insecure fit in my ears. This is perhaps exacerbated the weight of the metal shells. I would have preferred a second set of longer nozzled tips in this case, but again YMMV.



*Quick Sound Impressions*: (Only an hour or so worth of listening, take with salt)

_ 

-Balanced Neutral Signature



Bass _on the Axioms is thick, punchy and decently extended. It’s tonally somewhat forward in the mix but quantity is tastefully done. Slam quality is quite good, low frequency rumble is there if somewhat tapered off and I wish for a little more textural separation overall as it could get somewhat congested in metal tracks.



_Midrange _on the Axiom is somewhat recessed in the upper register, there is a slight tilt towards the lower midrange over the upper midrange. Female vocals are detailed and resolved decently but they do seem to have somewhat of a veil. Male vocals do better with a thicker, warmer tone to them and plenty of body. Instruments are just ok, note weight is good. Overall, better for male vocals than female, upper midrange requires some transparency.



_Treble_ on the Axiom is well done, quite neutral and well extended. Highs are clear and present but there does seem to be some extra high treble energy although the Knowles BA drivers that I assume are handling the high end do a good job of keeping the treble focused enough to avoid sibilance and at the same time resolving detail and providing extension.



Technical Performance:

Soundstage on the Axiom is rather wide and has good depth if the usual scoop on front and back stage, Extension has been noted to be quite good. Driver Control is reined in but a slight hint of BA metal is still present. Imaging is quite decent, and fairly precise. Instrument separation and layering is decent. Detail retrieval is good.



Off the Top Conclusions:

Still torn on the inclusion of only 1 set of tips and still quite annoyed at the fit. Will attempt to tip-roll later on. I enjoy the sound signature but I am missing my female vocals a bit as well. Overall, I’m not sure what direction to take my full review towards. We’ll see.


----------



## nayt94

Ghostfit said:


> For me, the KZ ZEX was a nice entry into the world of proper TWS with the addition of an AZ09 Bluetooth module as so far, all the wireless stuffs I've heard just didn't cut it as audiophile for me.


There's an opportunity to try out the N400 (if you didn't tried yet) as they are now selling for an "entry point" price.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Did they startle you with the CRACK CRACK CRACK treble drums hits? LOL


You bet.
Next was the JVC HA-FXH30. No CRACK, but kind of veiled overall. Then JVC HA-FXT90. Also, a bit of CRACK, but technically much better.
Then I popped in the DQ6 - oh man, how far have these things evolved in such a relatively short period of time.

Cheers


----------



## nraymond

It took almost two months, but the 7Hz Timeless finally arrived from AliExpress. Great to be able to buy an earphone with a 2.5mm balanced cable and have a good set of accessories. The metal box that comes with them is impressive, so much so that I don't want to use it because it looks so nice! Anyway, I got the Timeless primarily for one reason, and that is how similar it's frequency response is to one of my all-time favorites, the Moondrop Kanas Pro:



No surprise that the Timeless sounds great. What is surprising to me is how different the presentation of that sound is to the Kanas Pro. The space the sound takes up inside my head is much bigger with the Timeless, with every instrument giving me the impression of having more distance between them. Tracking individual elements with my brain, or visualizing the surfaces and space which the sounds are bouncing off of when they echo is done with more ease with the Timeless, maybe because the distant things seem to be farther away. I wonder what exactly is responsible for all these differences... the Timeless and Kanas Pro start to significantly deviate in response between 8k-15k. But the bass also feels different, I'm guessing due to how the drivers work physically, the chambers that they are in, and the different ways they move that air and are vented.

My Moondrop Kanas Pro has a NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cable on it, and Periodic Audio's Hydrogen eartips. 7Hz Timeless has the stock cable and JVC Spiral Dot eartips. Player is Tempotec V1 with Sonata BHD. I will do more listening and at some point will change the eartips to be the same, though I don't think it will change things that much (I primarily use the Periodic Audio Hydrogen eartips so that I can get a deeper fit with the Kanas Pro since the tips are slightly smaller and the Kanas Pro stems are so long).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The 7 Hertz Timeless showed up at my door today. I'll have more to say about them as I give them adequate ear time, but OOTB thoughts? These things are a combination of DUNU EST 112/RHA CL2/JVC FW01. Fun punchy bass of the EST, detail retrieval of the CL2 (but wayyyyyy better bass than the CL2), and the resolution of the FW01. A fun tuned planar?! WHA?! The bass is that good! Mids take some getting used to (tonality), but really, the timbre and resolution make that easily excusable. I'm listening and them burning in, so I'll have more to say later, but as of right now, these things are as resolving as anything I've ever put in my ears, and this includes the JVC woodies, which have up to this point been the KINGS of resolution and timbre.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 16, 2021)

nraymond said:


> It took almost two months, but the 7Hz Timeless finally arrived from AliExpress. Great to be able to buy an earphone with a 2.5mm balanced cable and have a good set of accessories. The metal box that comes with them is impressive, so much so that I don't want to use it because it looks so nice! Anyway, I got the Timeless primarily for one reason, and that is how similar it's frequency response is to one of my all-time favorites, the Moondrop Kanas Pro:
> 
> No surprise that the Timeless sounds great. What is surprising to me is how different the presentation of that sound is to the Kanas Pro. The space the sound takes up inside my head is much bigger with the Timeless, with every instrument giving me the impression of having more distance between them. Tracking individual elements with my brain, or visualizing the surfaces and space which the sounds are bouncing off of when they echo is done with more ease with the Timeless, maybe because the distant things seem to be farther away. I wonder what exactly is responsible for all these differences... the Timeless and Kanas Pro start to significantly deviate in response between 8k-15k. But the bass also feels different, I'm guessing due to how the drivers work physically, the chambers that they are in, and the different ways they move that air and are vented.
> 
> My Moondrop Kanas Pro has a NiceHCK 4 core pure silver cable on it, and Periodic Audio's Hydrogen eartips. 7Hz Timeless has the stock cable and JVC Spiral Dot eartips. Player is Tempotec V1 with Sonata BHD. I will do more listening and at some point will change the eartips to be the same, though I don't think it will change things that much (I primarily use the Periodic Audio Hydrogen eartips so that I can get a deeper fit with the Kanas Pro since the tips are slightly smaller and the Kanas Pro stems are so long).


I owned both, and I currently own the KXXS, the Kanas Pro big brother, and even OOTB, the Timeless are light years better than both. The bass isn't even close and neither is the detail retrieval, stage, treble and resolution. The only place where these two hang in there is the mids. The Mids from the Kanas is more natural, but after that, take a back seat my friends.

EDIT : Side by side, the mids are quite superior in presentation and tonality with the Moondrop KXXS. Just much more natural and lush. That's the only thing they got though.


----------



## audio123

Just tried the Penon Serial. This 3DD IEM sure packs a punch with an extremely musical presentation. The bass creates a soothing listen with nice rumble, the midrange is smooth  and organic, the treble is rather open with a controlled expression. The soundstage is big with excellent depth and width. Very nice! Enjoy & Happy Listening!


----------



## igor0203

audio123 said:


> Just tried the Penon Serial. This 3DD IEM sure packs a punch with an extremely musical presentation. The bass creates a soothing listen with nice rumble, the midrange is smooth  and organic, the treble is rather open with a controlled expression. The soundstage is big with excellent depth and width. Very nice! Enjoy & Happy Listening!


Do you have any FR graph to share? Can you compare them to DQ6 or 3DT?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 17, 2021)

7Hz Timeless just arrived today.

Long story short, I must admit, Timeless will be my top pick if I look for dynamism and/or natural timbre reproduction.

The only nitpick will be treble extension and texture layering which I could beg for Sonion EST to take care of.
But other than that, bass is as tactile and impactful as Moondrop Variation’s LCP driver bass, Mid is smooth and natural sounding, this IEM excels at attack / decay of the sounds, making it sounding so lively.

Timeless will definitely stick to my go-to list for live music

[tip rolls] tried AZLA Crystal / Xelastec , SpinFit series, UM tips, SpitalDot+, Stock tips(looked like 7Hz share same tip OEM with TRI /KBEAR and CCZ, the ex-distributer’a house brand), Xelastec /CP360 / Moondrop Spring fits well. Stock tips works fine as well. The key factor to “retain natural timbre” seemed short and wide open bore tips for Timeless.

What impressed me is that 7Hz accompanied 2 of ear tip carrying case, which is very helpful to maintain purpose oriented tip management.




[comparison with one of best sounding single DD Moondrop Kato]
I thought Kato was my endgame for single DD for 2020, if scoring it Kato would hit somewhere near 80/100 B+ or A- range, which would be highest non-BA/EST would hit.

Used same ear tips SpinFit CP360, same output 4.4mm balanced, Timeless hit the same track better than Kato, so I would assume it will reach at least 80+/100, maybe A to A+ range, which I would see Blessing 2 Dusk running around as a pace keeper.  Timeless’s imaging is exceptionally good in that regards.


----------



## weexisttocease

AmericanSpirit said:


> 7Hz Timeless just arrived today.
> 
> Long story short, I must admit, Timeless will be my top pick if I look for dynamism and/or natural timbre reproduction.
> 
> ...


I agree it sounds really good with live music.


----------



## unifutomaki

Latest acquisition: Intime Sora Light 2019 edition. Another pair of JDM IEMs that I’ve always been curious about.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Latest acquisition: Intime Sora Light 2019 edition. Another pair of JDM IEMs that I’ve always been curious about.



I was interested in it. But after finding out the cable ain't detachable, decided to skip.

How is the sound BTW?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

*7 Hertz Timeless* + Heavy Metal/Hard Rock music = *Perfect Synergy*.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I was interested in it. But after finding out the cable ain't detachable, decided to skip.
> 
> How is the sound BTW?







One of the best budget iems out there. Great tuning, elevated but clean bass (NOT basshead quantity). Treble has very slight piezo timbre. 

The issue is, they have crap QC. This is my replacement unit, with allegedly controlled QC, but it still manages to have channel imbalance in the upper-treble that is actually notiecable.



(first unit with garbage QC.)


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 18, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> One of the best budget iems out there. Great tuning, elevated but clean bass (NOT basshead quantity). Treble has very slight piezo timbre.
> 
> The issue is, they have crap QC. This is my replacement unit, with allegedly controlled QC, but it still manages to have channel imbalance in the upper-treble that is actually notiecable.
> 
> (first unit with garbage QC.)


While I don’t have a standardised way to prove it (yet), my set sounds as it should to me. So if mine also have a channel imbalance, it’s at least minor enough that I can’t hear it 😅

I’ve been listening to them for more than 6 hours at this point (including watching an entire online live concert with them), and I rather like them. They might become my on-the-go wired beaters, replacing the CH3T.

Assorted impressions of the Sora Light 2019:

Good bass extension with ample sub-bass. Midbass is fairly tight and fast, which allows for a pleasing degree of clarity in the mids.
Unlike many budget sets, both male and female vocals are presented with similar emphasis and resolution. Guitars and piano are clean and detailed.
Treble is airy and well-extended without being piercing or unpleasant. They pass my cymbal test - cymbals sound like metal plates being struck instead of an indistinct hiss.
Soundstage is average. Imaging is left/right/center.
Next to the CH3T, these have a more forward, aggressive tuning. In comparison, the CH3T have a very relaxed, laid-back, almost unhurried signature.
The CH3T have more midbass bloat than the Sora Light.
Macrodetail is better on the Sora Light; microdetail is comparable between the two
These are easier to drive than the CH3T.
Non-sound stuff:

No-nonsense packaging. I like. Cuts down on waste and really no one cares that much.
Tangly, kinda springy cable. I hope it settles in with time so it doesn’t keep trying to work itself into a coil.
Build quality is nothing to write home about. The CH3Ts feel like a more premium product despite costing less.
Actually good noise isolation. I wasn’t expecting this from bullet IEMs but I took them out to a diner, rode on a bus, and walked along the street. With these in my ears, I wasn’t bothered by my surroundings at all.
These are a set that I have to use foamies with in order to avoid an unpleasant vacuum forming in my left ear.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 18, 2021)

Just in case if anyone missed the deal:
AKG official shop is on xmas sale, and they are selling AKG N400 for 47.99USD, with 2 day-air  free shipping within US(via UPS).
https://www.akg.com/Headphones/Earbuds/N400NCTWS-.html

I just received and this immediately become best sounding TWS to my experience, that means it’s better than AirPodsPro, Moondrop Sparks/Nekocake, KZ/CCA TWSs, and those of Bose, etc. (with exception of LDAC wireless moduled regular IEMs)

I received a $50 giftcard from my company as xmas gift and this served at it’s best purpose👍 I actually ordered 3 of them, 2 for gift and 1 for my personal use.

If I rate AirPodsPro on universal IEM scale, it would be hit pretty high to 72/100.

 And this N400 would hit near somewheere 75/100, where Moondrop’s Starfield is running as a pace holder. N400 could be referred as Starfield with ANC in a form of TWS, in SQ sounding not far on both IEM. Even for it’s original MRSP $149, as an ANC TWS, I would say it’s good.

For 47.99, I feel sorry for AKG/Harman/Samsung that they had to drop this lineup because of harsh competition over non-SQ related sector such as usability and ANC usefulness.

It’s definitely a premium made, TWS itself is IPX7 water proof, with aluminum made casing and TWS, a good buy👍

[fit] isn’t sophisticated level of how Apple developed their AirPodsPro, it interferes with your canal touching area. Probably 5 hour fully charges listening may need some break for my case

Tip roll result : AZLA smaller sized Zelastec would do a good job(xelastec for AirPodsPro hardly worked due to ANC interference, so this surprise me that Xelastec actually worked well with AKG’s ANC)
Stock tips are similar matetials with Final E tips, with shorter nozzle.


----------



## 04gto

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just in case if anyone missed the deal:
> AKG official shop is on xmas sale, and they are selling AKG N400 for 47.99USD, with 2 day-air  free shipping within US(via UPS).
> https://www.akg.com/Headphones/Earbuds/N400NCTWS-.html
> 
> ...



I just ordered these for my son yesterday morning and they are out for delivery today. Turns out the warehouse is only about thirty miles from my house. Thanks for the feedback. Everywhere I have read so far makes it seem like they sound good enough that you might actually forget you are wearing wireless ANC earbuds, which is what I am hoping for. I will definitely be doing some testing right after my son opens them on xmas day.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

04gto said:


> I just ordered these for my son yesterday morning and they are out for delivery today. Turns out the warehouse is only about thirty miles from my house. Thanks for the feedback. Everywhere I have read so far makes it seem like they sound good enough that you might actually forget you are wearing wireless ANC earbuds, which is what I am hoping for. I will definitely be doing some testing right after my son opens them on xmas day.


Yes for tech-side it’s only bare-foot AAC/SBC, not supporting fancy AptX adaptive or LDAC, HWA, those lossless codec, but hey! It’s very satisfying, definitely one of best solution to get better sound out of daily use iphone/androids.


----------



## Nimweth

I am testing a new 8 core copper cable from Fedai at Amazon.com. I have tried it with the BQEYZ Summer and Shuoer Tape Pro and it sounds great. Really impressed by the improvements compared to the stock cables. Review coming soon here is a link to the product:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09GN1GXG1?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## baskingshark

New Whizzer Kylin single DD incoming. HE03D.

https://www.facebook.com/WhizzerAudio/posts/1040496469860237


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s... 

Here’s a quick impression of the *CCA CRA* and *KZ ZEX PRO* 

 Plus, a quick comparison between *CCA CRA* vs *BFB LARK*, *CCA CRA* vs *KZ ZEX PRO*, and *KZ ZEX PRO* vs *CCA NRA* vs *KZ ZEX*.

Click on the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16720520

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 19, 2021)

Timeless continues to impress me. These things go toe to toe with the *DUNU EST 112*, which are about $300 MORE than the Timeless. I'm also still enjoying the *RE800 silver* as well. Not quite at the level of the Timeless or the EST 112, but really, it's so in the ball park for a single dynamic driver, it's nitpicking. The Timeless delivers effortless sound quality while playing pretty much EVERY genre in my collection, which is vast. Even the most sketchy mastered black metal comes across not just listenable, but it's able to pick out and separate the most congested tracks. This is no easy feat. Most of my collection has some difficulties, with the exception of the *NX7 mk III*, which until the Timeless, and to a lesser extent the EST 112, was the king of death and black metal replay. The planar speakers are just so fluid, technical, and resolving. These have to be the kings of the $200 price bracket. I read a couple other reviewers say this same thing, and usually I'm quite wary of this type of hype, but I'm really agreeing. The *7 Hertz Timeless* is probably the new reigning King of the $200 price bracket. They legit play in the same field as a $200-500 priced IEM, and only lose some ground when pressing $600 and above (for the more well reviewed in that class). The bass is the star of the show. supple, fast, resolving, and hard hitting. It can dig deep when called upon, or just speed along furiously when called upon. It's more versatile and resolving than any dynamic driver I own or have heard in the past, and again, the only bass that comes to mind similar would be the dual CNT bass from the NX7 mk III. It takes a dual bass driver to get close to a single planar. Resolution and timbre and precise treble extension are where the Timeless separates itself. It's simply a beautifully tuned IEM in those categories, and it has very little weaknesses (maybe the vocal midrange isn't world class and presence a bit less than the treble and bass), but again...nitpicking. For $200, you're not going to achieve perfection, so getting this close at this price is a welcomed surprise. I'm done buying for awhile. No need for the KZ ZEX, latest CCA, or more expensive DUNU or Fiio, ISN, or whatever new discovery is released or down the pike...unless we get the Timeless Pro? Then maybe???

EDIT : Gear used *(Sony A55* + *Fiio Mont Blanc* amp with *Cardas* cable or *Hiby R2* with no amp). great synergy with these DAPS.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tin T3 Plus, BQEYZ Autumn, Aune x1s GT, Cat Ear HITAM - Another Quadruple Review 🔥​


> One of these is severely overhyped IMO


 


> Announcement 📢: Shameless self-plug, but I've just created my own headfi thread. If you are interested in my reviews, feel free to give me a follow there! You can ask me anything and I'll do my best to answer. Click here for the link to my thread or find it as part of my head-fi signature. link to thread here.​


 

*Tin HiFi T3 Plus *- _$69usd, 1DD_. To sum up the Tin T3 plus in one sentence, it is: "Great Harman tuning, cheap driver, underwhelming technicalities". The Tin T3 Plus is yet another Harman tuned IEM in this market oversaturated with Harman tuned IEM. Is it better than its more expensive competitors though? In my very honest opinion, not really. However, let's start by stating what's great with the Tin T3 Plus. Smooth Harman tuning, good bass quantity, natural and open mids, smooth treble, wide soundstage, and $10usd cheaper than the Aria. 

 Although Tin T3 Plus has good tuning, I find its technicalities to be below average. Soundstage here is good. With good width and decent height, but transients are smeared and soft, imaging is a bit hazy, bass lacks any sort of texture or definition (one-note-y bass), extensions on both ends isn't the greatest, and detail retrieval is meh at best. For those that have tried the Aria, just imagine the Tin T3 Plus as a level below in terms of technicalities. Overall, pretty underwhelming as these are hyped to the moon (with some reviewers giving them 5/5). Sure, the tuning here is good, but Tin HiFi could've opted for a better driver as the LCP driver inside the T3 Plus sounds "cheap". With mediocre technicalities, bass/treble extension, and the biggest issue of them all, its bass… as the bass here lacks any sort of definition and texture. 

 With Aria only being $10usd more, I don’t see any reason why would you want to save that $10usd. With $10usd more, you are getting a similarly Harman tuned IEM with slightly better technicalities, slightly better bass, slightly better extension and much better accessories. The thin stock cable, soft eartips, and carrying pouch of the Tin T3 Plus is pretty bad, especially when put side to side with the Aria.

If Tin HiFi priced the Tin T3 Plus around $55usd, I would've given this a higher score. But at its retail price of $69usd, I'd rather spend $10usd more for the Moondrop Aria. Sorry Tin Hifi, use a better driver or price your products lower next time. *- 3.5/5*


*BQEYZ Autumn* _- $199usd, 13mm 1DD driver._ I'll start off this review by saying that I love the BQEYZ Autumn. With 3 interchangeable tunings (treble, normal, bass), a huge 13mm 1DD driver, great fit, great tuning, and above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is an absolute beast. 

 Let's start by talking about the interchangeable tuning. BQEYZ uses magnets for their interchangeable bass ports, and I have to say that this is hands down the best execution of an interchangeable filter I've tried and seen. Changing the filters are so effortless and easy, it makes me ACTUALLY wants to change filters for once. In terms of sound, with "normal" mode, the tuning here is Harman-like, with a slight added sparkle up top in the 4kHz treble region. With "bass" mode, I'd describe it as Harman-warm… imagine KBEar Aurora but with better technicalities. With "treble" mode, I'd describe the sound as neutral bright…. Imagine HZSound Heart Mirror, but with a much bigger driver and a more open presentation. Keep in mind that the slight 4kHz peak will be there no matter the tuning mode you choose. So if you are sensitive to lower treble, the Autumn might not be for you.

Out of the 3 tuning choices, my favourite is "normal" mode as it is the most balanced of all. "Bass" mode adds note weight, warmth, thickness and punch to the bass; but it can be too bassy at times. "Treble" mode tames the bass, "tightens" the bass with better-perceived bass texture, makes midrange open and transparent; but vocals can be a bit too forward and the 4kHz peak becomes quite noticeable (and peaky at times). "Normal" mode is like the perfect medium: with good note weight, good bass texture, good warmth, warm natural midrange, and sparkly treble without any hint of peakiness. 

 In terms of technicalities, the BQEYZ is no slouch too. BQEYZ Autumn has a huge presentation thanks to its big 13mm 1DD driver. With a huge expansive soundstage, "out of your head" imaging, and above-average detail retrieval. Now, in terms of resolution, I personally find the Tanchjim Oxygen to be a notch above, and KBEar BElieve to be a lot more resolving than the BQEYZ Autumn. However, those IEMs aren't without their own issues too. I'll compare them in my BQEYZ Autumn full review so stay tuned if you are interested.

The BQEYZ Autumn isn't perfect too. The 4kHz peak, microdetail retrieval isn't the best, and imaging although wide, isn't the most accurate and sharp. However, the pros outweigh the cons here.

I have been using the Autumn for almost 2 weeks now, and I have to say… I really like the Autumn. Although not perfect, it got a lot of things right. With great OOTB tuning, interchangeable tuning, great soundstage, above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is hard to hate and easy to love. Great job BQEYZ. *- 4.5/5*


*Aune X1s GT* - _$319.99usd, desktop DAC/Amp. _The 8th Generation of the Aune X1s series. Sabre ES9038 DAC, 4 special filter ("drive") modes, PLL (Phase Locked Loop) Technology, with a maximum output power of 1200mW at 32 Ohms (BAL) and 320mW at 32 Ohm (SE)… its no surprise that the Aune X1s GT is a very powerful DAC/Amp combo.  

In terms of sound quality, I would describe the Aune X1s GT to be warm-neutral, musical yet resolving. Soundstage is very wide, instrument separation is great, transients are sharp and clean, bass is tight and punchy, midrange is neutral and transparent, and treble is really well extended with no hints of harshness or sibilance. Overall sound signature I would describe as neutral, with a slight hint of warmth - or some might call it, warm neutral. It is pretty dynamic too, maybe just a hair under the Zen CAN. Imaging is pretty spot on and accurate, and it images wide.

 Now, depending on the filter that you chose (there's 4 in total), there will be some slight differences in terms of SQ. There are 2 modes, each with 2 different algorithms: Standard Mode (general / headphone) and Pure Mode (general / headphone). Since my testing is done mostly with headphones, I find that setting the x1s GT to "headphone" just sounds better than "general". Dynamics are better, bass is punchier, overall sound isn't as flat nor dull. 

 In terms of the difference between Standard Mode and Pure Mode, Standard mode sounds like a "slow roll-off filter". It is smoother more natural sounding, edges are slightly rounded off and smoothed, not as sharp, bass not as tight. However, to my ears, sounds like there is a hint more mid-bass, which can make bass come off as punchier and "bloatier" depending on how you want to see it. Vocals just a hint more relaxed, not as tight sounding.

Pure Mode, on the other hand, is probably a faster filter. Edges are sharper, punchier tighter bass, speedier transient…

After testing out all 4 filter ("drive") modes for a week, my personal favourite is Pure Mode (headphones). However, I can also see myself using the Standard Mode (headphone) too with headphones like Sennheiser HD600 and KBEar BElieve. As long as you are using the "headphone" algorithm and not "general", you're fine.

In terms of power, the Aune X1s GT is no slouch too. It is able to drive everything that I throw at it, including the Final e5000 in balanced mode. Keep in mind that the Tri TK2 (BAL) and iFi Zen DAC (BAL) both failed to drive the Final e5000.

Overall, I am very impressed with the Aune X1s GT. In my full review, I will go through each of its outputs, specs, filter modes, and compare the Aune X1s GT with other sources like the iFi Zen DAC, iFi Zen CAN, Tri TK2, and many more. Stay tuned! In the meantime, here's my rating - 4.5/5


*CatEar Hitam* -_ $25usd, 1DD._ Some might recall that I've already reviewed this like a month ago. However, it was DOA (Dead On Arrival), with very bad driver flex and channel imbalance. CatEar Hitam saw my review and was kind enough to send me a new pair immediately. The representative on AliExpress also told me that they have "enhanced the stability of all CatEar Hitam and retested them at the factory". Even though my first unit came with very bad channel balance and driver flex, I am glad that CatEar took action immediately and sent me a new pair.

They also retuned the HITAM after my evaluation. As you can see from the FR graph below, they drastically reduce the bass, making the HITAM much more balanced sounding. Bass isn't as boomy dark and dull, and midrange now is much clearer. Technicality wise, it is still pretty bad. With hazy imaging, bad detail retrieval, and below-average instrument separation. Soundstage is average.

However, with everything fixed now, is the CatEar Hitam finally good enough for recommending? Sadly, the answer is still no. At $25usd, it seems like the CatEar Hitam is more of a "consumer-grade" product rather than an "audiophile-grade" product. The 5kHz peak is still very much present, the $5usd TRN MT1 is much better tuned, and the $20usd Tanchjim Tanya is miles better than the CatEar HITAM in comparison at around the same $25usd price.

Thank you CatEar for listening to feedback and taking the initiative to fix what needs to be fixed. However, it is still not good enough. I can't really recommend the CatEar Hitam to anyone other than cat lovers, thanks to the pretty presentation and packaging. Other than that, I can't recommend the CatEar Hitam. *- 2.5/5*


Thank you for your time and thanks for reading. As usual, all FR graphs are shown below. If you guys have any further questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability. 

_Huge thanks to Tinhifi, BQEYZ, Elle Zhou, Aune audio, CatEar for sending these out for review. The Tin T3 Plus was heavily discounted and the Aune X1s GT is a review tour unit. Others I received free of charge. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own. Purchase links here (non-affiliated):_

_Tin Hifi T3 Plus - https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_pulldZb (link provided by Tinhifi. I do not get any kickback)_
_BQEYZ Autumn (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-autumn_
_Aune x1s GT (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/aune-x1s-gt-dac-with-headphone-amp_
_CatEar Hitam (Aliexpress) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...=a2g0o.store_pc_home.hotSpots_6001935610397.0_

__


----------



## Ace Bee

Here is my last review of 2021. I have to say I disliked more than I liked in this iem. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kato-new-single-dynamic-driver-iem.25413/review/27533/


----------



## Nimweth

Here is my review of the Fedai 8 core cable:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...se-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/page-487


----------



## Vladimir 198 (Dec 20, 2021)

Once upon a time promised a cable review: https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002308016313.html?spm=a2g39.orderlist.0.0.357d4aa6R33B05
Short:
The softness and comfort are amazing, the color is gorgeous, a little heavier than the complete set from Spring2, but slightly, the earhooks seemed to me much more comfortable than on the complete set from Spring2. The connectors are flawless. I would like to see such a cable on all my headphones, I liked it so much .
When listening through _BQEYZ Spring 2 (XDuoo Link 2, _CEntrance DACportable_), - _no difference in sound was found (in comparison with the complete Spring2 cable).
Not an expert opinion, not a reason for controversy - this is just my subjective opinion.


----------



## holsen

Ace Bee said:


> Here is my last review of 2021. I have to say I disliked more than I liked in this iem.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kato-new-single-dynamic-driver-iem.25413/review/27533/


Thanks @Ace Bee could you comment a little on thos spring tips?  I've been thinking about picking up a set but so many questions with not much info.  I note from your review that you received the Size L - what size do you normally take and and how did these fit.  If I read the specs, the Spring L is about as wide as a typical M so I'm curious as to whether I buy the M or the L.  Also, if you still have them, could you measure to diameter of the opening (bore); are they medium or wide bore?
Thanks


----------



## mochill

holsen said:


> Thanks @Ace Bee could you comment a little on thos spring tips?  I've been thinking about picking up a set but so many questions with not much info.  I note from your review that you received the Size L - what size do you normally take and and how did these fit.  If I read the specs, the Spring L is about as wide as a typical M so I'm curious as to whether I buy the M or the L.  Also, if you still have them, could you measure to diameter of the opening (bore); are they medium or wide bore?
> Thanks


They run small , but have wide bore. I'm using LG but think if they had XL it'll be perfect


----------



## Dobrescu George

Since I'm wearing them right now, I think it is fair to mention that I like the SIVGA / Sendy Audio Peacock Headphones! I made a full video with my usual funny style, background music, and personal info! 

I hope the video is fun to watch, and don't forget, you're on my YT channel to smile and have some fun~


----------



## holsen

mochill said:


> They run small , but have wide bore. I'm using LG but think if they had XL it'll be perfect


Beauty.  And do you like them?   I've the Azla Sednas on my Timeless Right now - also wide bore and sound great with good seal and deep(er) insertion - really just debating whether to picm up a couple more Azlas or spring for the springs.   Have you tries the Xelastec or Azla Crystal?   How is the texture in relation to those 2?   Thanks again.


----------



## mochill

holsen said:


> Beauty.  And do you like them?   I've the Azla Sednas on my Timeless Right now - also wide bore and sound great with good seal and deep(er) insertion - really just debating whether to picm up a couple more Azlas or spring for the springs.   Have you tries the Xelastec or Azla Crystal?   How is the texture in relation to those 2?   Thanks again.


I have sednafits and xelastac as well , really like spring tips


----------



## Asakurai

Just sharing colorfly dongle review which impress me over and over lately, it's IMO the best value dongle at the moment 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/colorfly-cda-m1.25621/reviews#review-27538

sorry there is not a lot of pics (only 1 actually lol) because i'm too busy (and lazy) with work xD


----------



## chinmie

Asakurai said:


> Just sharing colorfly dongle review which impress me over and over lately, it's IMO the best value dongle at the moment
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/colorfly-cda-m1.25621/reviews#review-27538
> 
> sorry there is not a lot of pics (only 1 actually lol) because i'm too busy (and lazy) with work xD



Nice review, but i think you mixed up the pros and cons there


----------



## Asakurai

chinmie said:


> Nice review, but i think you mixed up the pros and cons there


Woops, fixed lol


----------



## unifutomaki

Qian39 arrived tonight. They look and feel like they have been salvaged from an old cassette player bundle, but they sound lovely. Again, I must state that I’ve had limited experience with earbuds, but these seem to have greater energy in the mids than the Yincrow X6 I tried previously and seem a tad airier in the highs as well. It does seem to struggle a little in complex tracks, but piano and vocals sound really good with these.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 22, 2021)

Another challenger enters.








Very simple construction, extremely lightweight, not particularly premium-feeling but wasn’t really expecting it. Opted for the clear colour variant in order to be able to see the driver better and because my previous few KZs have all been black.

Getting driver flex in my left ear, but this can be alleviated by reaching around with my right arm and pulling on the back of my ear while inserting the IEM.

Listening to a few songs so far, nothing jumps out to me as being “wrong” about it. That’s a good sign.


----------



## emer08

Is the cra a cheaper alternative/bang for buck buy than the zex pro? 🤔


----------



## Dobrescu George

Everyone's a bit of a basshead deep inside, so it will be no surprise that I take some pleasure in reviewing basshead IEMs, and headphones, today's star being the Mammoth IEM from Campfire Audio, an IEM made to shake the ground wherever it walks!! 

It has the same ergonomics as the Holocene and Ara, but it has a totally different sonic presentation, focused on both the impact, depth and wide stage, and being smooth up top, for less fatigue and long-term listening comfort. More comparisons, pairings and info in the full written review down below~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/12/campfire-mammoth-supreme-lows-impact.html


----------



## baskingshark

New LCP driver IEM from Astrotec:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003715639529.html

There is a non detachable version at $19.90 USD and a detachable one at $34.90 ($15 increase for detachable 2 pin connector). Graph looks like there may be a 3ish kHz peak (but pinna gain looks like < 10 dB, so maybe it won't be that shouty).


----------



## 1clearhead

emer08 said:


> Is the cra a cheaper alternative/bang for buck buy than the zex pro? 🤔


I personally like the CRA for the slight U/V signature, which is more of my preference. It is the best bang for the buck right now for a dynamic driver. But, if you are looking for a more neutral signature, you'll find it in the ZEX PRO, though the high peaks could be questionable for those that are sensitive to treble or harsh peaks. 

-Clear


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> New LCP driver IEM from Astrotec:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003715639529.html
> 
> There is a non detachable version at $19.90 USD and a detachable one at $34.90 ($15 increase for detachable 2 pin connector). Graph looks like there may be a 3ish kHz peak (but pinna gain looks like < 10 dB, so maybe it won't be that shouty).


This looks promising


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> This looks promising



Last year was the beryllium driver rage. This year seems to be LCP rage - eg Moondrop Aria 2021, Tin T3 Plus.

This one looks like a Tanchjim Tanya/Moondrop Quarks competitor.


----------



## FSTOP

baskingshark said:


> Last year was the beryllium driver rage. This year seems to be LCP rage - eg Moondrop Aria 2021, Tin T3 Plus.
> 
> This one looks like a Tanchjim Tanya/Moondrop Quarks competitor.


I've had both Quarks and Tanya for awhile now, and they are actually decent for $20. Tanya sounds better to my ears. Like these small, cable-down iems sometimes, and at this price range the SQ is amazing from just a few years ago... Keep them coming.


----------



## Vonbuddy

What is the deal with the BGVP NE5.  Is it a backlash from the audiophile community for prior indiscretions?   I have seen so little in terms of reviews and practically nothing on youtube in English.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Vonbuddy said:


> What is the deal with the BGVP NE5.  Is it a backlash from the audiophile community for prior indiscretions?   I have seen so little in terms of reviews and practically nothing on youtube in English.


BGVP dont want to sent a units for a review and something strange going on with BGVP community


----------



## Vonbuddy

Mr.HiAudio said:


> BGVP dont want to sent a units for a review and something strange going on with BGVP community


Audio 46 is now selling them here in the United States, but no one has listened to them yet.  I liked the DM8.


----------



## Animagus

Vonbuddy said:


> Audio 46 is now selling them here in the United States, but no one has listened to them yet.  I liked the DM8.


I reviewed the NE5 a couple of months back on our website (link) and was told by BGVP that they were facing a shortage in supply of EST drivers. They sent me one from their small first batch but couldn't send a lot of samples out. Now that it's available at multiple dealers, I hope more people will get to try it. It's a nice fun-tuned punchy IEM.

I too quite dig the DM8 and still use it in my daily rotation of IEMs. Excellent fit with an easy to like signature.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Animagus said:


> I reviewed the NE5 a couple of months back on our website (link) and was told by BGVP that they were facing a shortage in supply of EST drivers. They sent me one from their small first batch but couldn't send a lot of samples out. Now that it's available at multiple dealers, I hope more people will get to try it. It's a nice fun-tuned punchy IEM.
> 
> I too quite dig the DM8 and still use it in my daily rotation of IEMs. Excellent fit with an easy to like signature.


Thanks for the information and I did read your review on Twister.  But I keep hearing BGVP has lost face out there due to getting caught red handed lying about a recent model.  They joke about it on some of the sites.  The DN3 I believe is what came from the situation after there was controversy about the DN2?  What do you know about these trust issues in the market?


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 23, 2021)

*CCA CRA first impressions*






Mild V-shaped sound signature with good bass control, so the mids recession isn't too bad.
Sounds rather lean overall, but not in an outright unpleasant way. Notes don't stick around for very long.
While there is elevated bass, it is (to my ears) tastefully done and pretty tight. Some sub-bass rumble is present, although it is less than what a XUN driver might produce. The midbass tuning does remind me of the ZEX Pro/CRN, lacking the thickness of the ZEX (an IEM that suffers from some pretty "boxy"-sounding male vocals), but maybe it could be tamped down even more.
Male vocals aren't especially rich or nuanced; I'd like them to be more forward as well.
Female vocals enjoy somewhat more presence and resolution than male vocals, but stop short of being glassy unlike the ZEX Pro/CRN.
Upper-mid harshness can, however, creep in at higher listening volumes.
Busy, treble-heavy passages aren't handled very well, and can sometimes come across as a jumbled cacophony of high frequencies. However, cymbals do, in fact, sound "correct" (i.e. there should be a initial strike of metal followed by an extended decay of the note, rather than just hissing), which puts it ahead of the KZ magnetostats in this regard.
Instrument separation is actually what I'd consider "good", perhaps because of the aforementioned lean note weight.

Tracks I often listen to during first impressions:

1. メビウス - めいちゃん
2. ぼくを叱って - そらる
3. たぶん - YOASOBI
4. よさそう - Sou
5. 神様の遺伝子 - まふまふ



Unfortunately, this still sounds pretty thin and chaotic on the CRA, not that dissimilar from the ZEX Pro.


----------



## Animagus (Dec 23, 2021)

Vonbuddy said:


> Thanks for the information and I did read your review on Twister.  But I keep hearing BGVP has lost face out there due to getting caught red handed lying about a recent model.  They joke about it on some of the sites.  The DN3 I believe is what came from the situation after there was controversy about the DN2?  What do you know about these trust issues in the market?


Sorry, I don't know about the DN2/DN3 incident, so I can't say. Was it the beryllium coated vs beryllium driver thing?

Not trying to defend any of these brands but the number one problem I've seen first hand with a lot of the Chi-fi brands is poor Chinese to English translation in their promo material and manuals, especially when it comes to translation of specific tech terms. I'm acquainted with some of these brands and most of the brand owners and their employees don't know English well or at all. Most of them use translation apps to chat when they get in touch with us to review a product. To translate their manuals and promo material, most of the smaller brands either ask a friend who is okayish at English or one of their enthusiastic sellers to translate all the tech description from Chinese to English. Even if the translator is fairly good at basic translation, I've seen a lot of them making mistakes translating tech terms properly. For example, you'll see the weirdest descriptors being used for a simple 'silver plated copper' cable, a CIEM translates to 'private model', even simple stuff like a dynamic driver is referred to as 'moving coil' and a balanced armature as 'moving iron', which they actually are but aren't popularly called so in the western world. Just recently, I let a popular Chi-fi brand know that they had misspelt the type of dynamic driver wrong in their promo material.

This is where a lot of confusion arises from. It's been so in the past and continues to be the same even now in 2021. Plus this is not just the case with smaller brands. English not being their main language, such mistakes are to be expected but some of these brands really need to make the effort of hiring somebody good or get a well-versed knowledgable audiophile to translate the tech terms properly. I personally keep pointing out translation errors to some of these brands and even help some with translation as a goodwill gesture.


----------



## baskingshark

Vonbuddy said:


> Thanks for the information and I did read your review on Twister.  But I keep hearing BGVP has lost face out there due to getting caught red handed lying about a recent model.  They joke about it on some of the sites.  The DN3 I believe is what came from the situation after there was controversy about the DN2?  What do you know about these trust issues in the market?



The BGVP DN2 saga is summarized here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274

Back then, it was the peak of the beryllium driver craze, and the DN2 was advertised to contain beryllium drivers. Someone opened the shell of the DN2 and realized it wasn't beryllium coated/plated as advertised and put photos on social media. The BGVP DN2 also has multiple complains of crappy MMCX connectors.

So due to the double whammy of the drivers and MMCX, BGVP had to recall the product.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Today's the day before Christmas, and the end of 2021 is coming too, so I wanted to post a special written review as my last review of 2021, about a true flagship that impressed me a lot this year, the SP2000T Music Player from Astell&Kern!!  

We should be closing the year in big fashion, so my review on SP2000T will include the most comparisons and pairings I did this year, and given the special design of this DAP (Digital Audio Player), of having both a Solid State Mode, and a Tube AMP mode, I'm ready to share my in-depth take about it~ 

You can check pairings, comparisons and detailed impressions on its usability in the full written review, plus, if you have questions, don't forget that I'm always here to help 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...p2000t-tube-solid-state-blends-musically.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> Today's the day before Christmas, and the end of 2021 is coming too, so I wanted to post a special written review as my last review of 2021, about a true flagship that impressed me a lot this year, the SP2000T Music Player from Astell&Kern!!
> 
> We should be closing the year in big fashion, so my review on SP2000T will include the most comparisons and pairings I did this year, and given the special design of this DAP (Digital Audio Player), of having both a Solid State Mode, and a Tube AMP mode, I'm ready to share my in-depth take about it~
> 
> ...


What? 2 grand? 3 grand? No thanks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm still torn between the Timeless and the RE800 silver. I got smiles from ear to ear. Been a long time since I bought two IEM's back to back that turned out to be worth every penny I invested. Both have even put the EST 112 on the sidelines. Now, let's be honest, that won't be for long, as the EST 112's sound is intoxicating, but the bass is sleepy and slow compared to the RE800 silver and especially the Timeless. So for now, I keep flipping back and forth between the two, depending on what mood i'm in, and this pleases me (though I'm in the market for a single dynamic with technical abilities similar to the RE800 silver, but one that is not power hungry or requires an amp to sound it's best), because currently, the Timeless does require an amp. and the RE800 silver, though not the most power dependent, scales greatly with an amp.


----------



## baskingshark

FSTOP said:


> I've had both Quarks and Tanya for awhile now, and they are actually decent for $20. Tanya sounds better to my ears. Like these small, cable-down iems sometimes, and at this price range the SQ is amazing from just a few years ago... Keep them coming.



I just bought the non-detachable variant of this Astrotec model from Aliexpress today. When it arrives, will do a comparison with the Tanchjim Tanya and update, don't have the Moondrop Quarks though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 27, 2021)

End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year? 

For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?

This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I promised I wouldn't return from vacation just to post reviews, until new year starts, but I had a one more video finished, so I thought it would be a great way to end the year with a boom! 

Rather, this one's about an analytic IEM with tons of detail, one of my favorite presentations for 2021, the Ara IEM from Campfire Audio!! 

Loving the comfort too, but you may know this, so I hope the jokes, background music and image quality in the video review will be enjoyable and help with ending 2021 in a neat way~


----------



## ChrisOc

My Review of the TRI TK-2:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-tk-2.25598/

Wishing everyone a very Happy New year, the very best for the year ahead with good health and happiness.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 27, 2021)

Dobrescu George said:


> Rather, this one's about an analytic IEM with tons of detail, one of my favorite presentations for 2021, the Ara IEM from Campfire Audio!!



Now we wait for the Successor/sequels, "_*Campfire Ara~ara..." the ultimate waifu iems~*_
Sorry, can't resist, ok i'll see myself out.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> New LCP driver IEM from Astrotec:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003715639529.html
> 
> There is a non detachable version at $19.90 USD and a detachable one at $34.90 ($15 increase for detachable 2 pin connector). Graph looks like there may be a 3ish kHz peak (but pinna gain looks like < 10 dB, so maybe it won't be that shouty).


Just ordered the detachable cable version. All that bass might be better off balanced, still a really nice response. That bit of lower treble should help it from sounding too shouty, and the bass hits ground level at a decent rate so the lower mids can breathe. Mid-upper treble is dim but extension is there. Love to see it.


----------



## Jmop

Dsnuts said:


> End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year?
> 
> For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?
> 
> This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


Indeed, a lot of newer dynamic drivers are coming out with much better frequency responses. I really like a good single driver IEM, dynamic or armature. Tanya is a standout for me, and really doesn't need too much power to sound good.


----------



## Jmop

Gonna throw down a quick bump for anyone interested in selling/trading/lending a Cayin C5 or Colorfly C10 preferably within the states, hit me up!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year?
> 
> For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?
> 
> This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


My discoveries of 2021? As a budget offering, i'll give a tie between the CCA NRA and the KZ DQ6. Both punch way way above their price range, and offer a really detailed and satisfying listen. 

Then the 7 Hertz Timeless. For a little over $200, it's the boss of that bracket, really shows off it's enveloping and 3D imaging when listening to movies and video games, and killing it with a wide stage, ridiculous detail retrieval without being dry or analytical, and bass so fast, it would make any extreme metal fan proud. 

For mid-fi/lower summit fi, that would be the DUNU EST 112. The finest EST (magnetostat) IEM with the airiest and most well extended and natural treble, and amazing mids. The bass is the weak link, but not really weak, just behind the mids and highs, but overall the best DUNU in years, and one of the most overlooked IEM's of 2021, and truly a pleasure to own and listen to. Still the Kings of my collection...barely. 

Looking forward to what comes along in 2022. Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------



## baskingshark

New Shuoer IEM, purportedly a planar!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003720687354.html

Comes with 3.5 mm or 4.4 mm termination during ordering. $142 USD.









The Shuoer folks themselves claim that "SIZE IS NOT EVERYTHING".

Probably the other planar competitors would be the Timeless, Tin P1 Plus/P1 and TRI I3 Pro? Credit to @eagleowl for finding this.


----------



## Musicoflife

baskingshark said:


> New Shuoer IEM, purportedly a planar!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003720687354.html
> 
> ...


Can't wait for Crin and BGGAR to review this one


----------



## Ace Bee

Dsnuts said:


> End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year?
> 
> For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?
> 
> This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


Gear wise, my discovery of the year was IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red. It's a splendid iem for the price. All my other iems have become redundant now, and I'll be selling everything else.

Realisation wise, I finally realised I prefer to feel more connected to the music, to have more engagement, rather than feeling I am in a large hall where the music is being played at a distance.
I found that I definitely do prefer an open presentation, but an open and airy presentation does not necessarily mean the soudnstage has to be large. I found that if the presentation is airy and open, the staging is not claustrophobic and depth can be perceived, decent amount of width is there, I can settle down with it, provided the notes are well defined, feels well-bodied and tactile rather than wispy, and the imaging is precise on a three dimension. I need a healthy and clean dose of bass with good amount of body in both mid and subbass, while being fast too. I need the mid frequency notes to have more body rather than to be more airy at the cost of the body and weight.

I discovered what I truly want from an earphone, and how I want to enjoy my music. And that I believe is my greatest takeaway regarding this hobby in 2021.

And all of these came to light together once I got my hands on the IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red. Before that, through the journey, mild shifts had been happening in my understandings, but after I got SOR and spent enough time with it, everything finally came together, made sense and I was enlightened.


----------



## ian91 (Dec 28, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> New Shuoer IEM, purportedly a planar!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003720687354.html
> 
> ...



I've taken a dive on this one. Shuoer have been hit and miss for me but I'll cross my fingers!

They seem to be encouraging people to pick up their DT02 dongle (CS43131) with it too. No indication as to its power that I can see though.

It's going to be up against some stiff competition...


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> I've taken a dive on this one. Shuoer have been hit and miss for me but I'll cross my fingers!
> 
> They seem to be encouraging people to pick up their DT02 dongle (CS43131) with it too. No indication as to its power that I can see though.
> 
> It's going to be up against some stiff competition...



Look forward to your review on this, yeah Shouer has been hit or miss lately.

In general, the pure planar IEMs tend to require amplification, so I'm not too sure if some low powered dongles can sufficiently drive them.

And it is not about volume (if not we can just max out the volume with high impedance/low sensitivity/planar gear on a humble smartphone), more that one loses dynamics, soundstage, micro-detailing, perhaps bass tightness when some of these are insufficiently powered.


----------



## ian91 (Dec 28, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Look forward to your review on this, yeah Shouer has been hit or miss lately.
> 
> In general, the pure planar IEMs tend to require amplification, so I'm not too sure if some low powered dongles can sufficiently drive them.
> 
> And it is not about volume (if not we can just max out the volume with high impedance/low sensitivity/planar gear on a humble smartphone), more that one loses dynamics, soundstage, micro-detailing, perhaps bass tightness when some of these are insufficiently powered.



Yep, indeed. There's no replacement for a good amp with planar. They begin to lose so much more and so much more quickly than when compared to a dynamic.

I might not full review this one if its a bit naff but I'll definitely provide impressions and a brief run down.


----------



## morndewey

Ace Bee said:


> Gear wise, my discovery of the year was IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red. It's a splendid iem for the price. All my other iems have become redundant now, and I'll be selling everything else.
> 
> Realisation wise, I finally realised I prefer to feel more connected to the music, to have more engagement, rather than feeling I am in a large hall where the music is being played at a distance.
> I found that I definitely do prefer an open presentation, but an open and airy presentation does not necessarily mean the soudnstage has to be large. I found that if the presentation is airy and open, the staging is not claustrophobic and depth can be perceived, decent amount of width is there, I can settle down with it, provided the notes are well defined, feels well-bodied and tactile rather than wispy, and the imaging is precise on a three dimension. I need a healthy and clean dose of bass with good amount of body in both mid and subbass, while being fast too. I need the mid frequency notes to have more body rather than to be more airy at the cost of the body and weight.
> ...


I remember reading someone posting a similar comment regarding Oriole Isa, ie selling collection, found what he’s after. And I believe it too. Single DD capable of  amazing sound. Also, once the range of iems have been sampled (and preferences have been determined), “endgame” level stuff can turn out to be comparatively very affordable. Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts

Discovery for me, this year I have finally started using bluetooth devices. I have been skeptical in the past with my prior experiences but here is something new that has changed my thoughts about wireless sound. 



Fiio has introduced these wirless arms. Which in of itself it nothing new but each arm containing an AK4332 dac/amp chip is. These arms cost as much as a decent cable and gives yet another flavoring to your favorites. Serial shown here with the UTWS5. Brilliant TWS arms that turn your favorites into TWS with AKM sound enhancement and amplification. 

Why is this substantial? Brilliant idea since your getting sound enhancing with a low noise floor, more power with a cleaner sound with 10meters of wireless  connectivity.  Have been using these things for the past 3 weeks with a big variety of in ears and I have to say I am extremely impressed with these. SQ is excellent out of these arms and not to mention you get 8 hours of continuous music playback in one charge. Water proof means you can work out using these things. 

First time I can say a wireless device is as good as wired.


----------



## Dobrescu George

r31ya said:


> Now we wait for the Successor/sequels, "_*Campfire Ara~ara..." the ultimate waifu iems~*_
> Sorry, can't resist, ok i'll see myself out.



Campfirey will be the designer of the WaiEM - the waifu IEM that plays only J-Rock and J-pop and keeps saying arara or ohohoho while you pause your music 

Need something like that so badly.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year?
> 
> For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?
> 
> This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


Happy New Year DS! Thanks for all your contributions in 21!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

drbluenewmexico said:


> Happy New Year DS! Thanks for all your contributions in 21!


ISN H50 with upgraded Plussound cable hit a home run!!


----------



## Vass66

Dsnuts said:


> The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used.


Not always.
I would like to see new earphones that are better than, for example, MEE Audio Pinacle P1, Final E3000, Soundmagic E80 or Sennheiser IE40 Pro in their relevant price category and different signatures.
Most of the nowadays offers are repetitions of the same earphones, again and again, no matter what kind of drivers they use. Same deep V-signatures or heavy pic on 8 kHZ for false micro details in the treble.
Diversity in producing models is not always a step up - it can be a stagnation, too.
😉


----------



## Dsnuts

Thats a good point. I suppose tuning is the most important aspect of earphones, a whole bunch of drivers and or a higher end driver don't mean squat if the house that is tuning the earphone don't know how to get the best out of the drivers they are using. I suppose if a manfuacturer adds that they are using a newly created dynamic driver that just adds to marketing the product more than actually having any validity to the driver being used. But who knows what 2022 will bring I am optomistic as 2021 has brought out so many great IEMs to the market.  We shall see. I suppose some newer stuff next year could be rehashes or reskins of this years products. I do expect this to happen but I am also expecting newer exciting stuff that raises the bar. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ian91

drbluenewmexico said:


> ISN H50 with upgraded Plussound cable hit a home run!!



Which Plussound did you go for? I've just bought one for the Legend.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 28, 2021)

ian91 said:


> I've taken a dive on this one. Shuoer have been hit and miss for me but I'll cross my fingers!
> 
> They seem to be encouraging people to pick up their DT02 dongle (CS43131) with it too. No indication as to its power that I can see though.
> 
> It's going to be up against some stiff competition...


Edit: Misread the graph, Timeless still has the better response.


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> Edit: Misread the graph, Timeless still has the better response.



This was a preproduction unit from a while back so things may have changed, or they might not have...

What do you prefer about the Timeless FR?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ian91 said:


> This was a preproduction unit from a while back so things may have changed, or they might not have...
> 
> What do you prefer about the Timeless FR?


I don't prefer anything about a graph. I can't plug in a graph into my Hiby or Sony. I plug in the actual Timeless IEM, and they sound beautifully detailed and enveloping. That's what I hear. I don't hear graphs.


----------



## Jmop

ian91 said:


> This was a preproduction unit from a while back so things may have changed, or they might not have...
> 
> What do you prefer about the Timeless FR?


I was gonna say upper treble smoothness but some say Timeless is kinda shouty, so I’m not sure.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Has anyone listened to the new Kinera Idun 2?  Or the Fiio models under 100 dollars that just came out? (the Jade models)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

BQEYZ Autumn is a true upgrade to the beloved DQ6. Still working on my review of the former, but was noticing its similarities in tuning to my favorite budget IEM while possessing markedly better resolution and technicalities in general.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Piano lovers really gotta hear the Autumn. Some of the best piano timbre I have ever heard.


----------



## MiMiranda

Late Christmas Present arrived today


----------



## chickenmoon

If you wanna get two  microwave and dihwasher safe food containers along with a plastic spoon and chopsticks, then get the Sonic Memory SM2, I kid you not...


----------



## kmmbd (Dec 29, 2021)

Fiio JD3 First Impressions​I received the Fiio JD3 today and had a brief listen. Also measured them to see if the manufacturer's graph aligns with the actual product.





The general signature is bass dominated and quite muddy. The upper-bass starts rising from 500Hz which is too early and as a result masks the lower midrange. Male vocals sound drowned out and too recessed.

Female vocals fare better but barely so. Acoustic instruments lack bite and definition. Guitar riffs lack crispness. Treble is too dark as it practically falls off a cliff after 6KHz. Left/right separation is quite good (thanks to bullet shape) but imaging is poor and stage lacks height/depth (though decently wide, mostly due to midrange recession). At this price, I am not expecting stellar imaging or staging so that's alright.

For $20, the build quality is very good and I like the felt carrying pouch. Comfort could be better as the shells are heavy and needs re-adjusting when wearing cable-down.

Following is the measurement on my own unit (measurement done using an IEC-711 compliant coupler). I used Lotoo PAW 6000 as source and the stock tips.





For comparison, the following is the graph Fiio put on the JD3 website:





The graphs look quite similar so kudos to Fiio for that.

Overall, I think for a few dollars extra, the Final E1000 is a much better buy. If you want something bass dominated, the JD3 might be up your alley but frankly I find the bass to be too engulfing. Skip this one if you need anything remotely close to clarity or definition. Nothing stands out here vs the competition.

_Disclaimer: bought this myself._


----------



## ChrisOc

I have been asked to organise a BQEYZ Autumn tour here on Head-fi.






Depending on the numbers of headfiers interested, there be multiple regions, UK, Europe, etc.

All decisions, including criteria for entry, number of participants, regions, and review experience will be made by the manufacturer.

I will post the details on a review tour thread early in the new year for those interested.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/products/moondrop-line-k-upgrade-cable

Any idea if these are available in MMCX too?


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> Discovery for me, this year I have finally started using bluetooth devices. I have been skeptical in the past with my prior experiences but here is something new that has changed my thoughts about wireless sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the UTWS5.  I see that these support APTX Adaptive.  Does that mean the the source device must also be Adaptive?  Will the UTWS5 play nice with APPTX HD for example a d provide the higher resolution playback or will it then default to standard Aaptx?  Thanks


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question I believe this guy answered here but not certain. It could be a good question or Fiio rep on this thread as well. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16736061


----------



## holsen

Dsnuts said:


> Good question I believe this guy answered here but not certain. It could be a good question or Fiio rep on this thread as well. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...h-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/post-16736061


Yes sir, Thats the answer, a qualified NOPE.   Thanks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> I was gonna say upper treble smoothness but some say Timeless is kinda shouty, so I’m not sure.


Not shouty at all. Smooth really. Much smoother than the RE800 Silver, NX7 mk III or the EST 112.


----------



## Jmop

kmmbd said:


> Fiio JD3 First Impressions​I received the Fiio JD3 today and had a brief listen. Also measured them to see if the manufacturer's graph aligns with the actual product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't heard the E1000 but I liked the E500, definitely an entry level standout. Seems like FiiO is under the same impression as HiFiMAN and AKG (and probably others), that 2khz captures midrange harmonics.. but it needs to climb to 3khz, otherwise you get blaring snares and vocals.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I collected over $200 in Amazon gift cards for Christmas, so I ended up replacing my Hiby R5 with the Bit Opus #3. It came highly rated, reviews said it was on the brighter side with great detail retrieval and stage, which is my preference. The Hiby, though excellent in it's own right, is a warm sig, with average width, so I'm looking forward to getting the Opus #3 and comparing it to the Hiby R5, which I'm having refurbished by Hiby, then I'm selling it, and keeping my Hiby R2. The Opus #3 was originally $900, but I got it for less than half that brand new.


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I collected over $200 in Amazon gift cards for Christmas, so I ended up replacing my Hiby R5 with the Bit Opus #3. It came highly rated, reviews said it was on the brighter side with great detail retrieval and stage, which is my preference. The Hiby, though excellent in it's own right, is a warm sig, with average width, so I'm looking forward to getting the Opus #3 and comparing it to the Hiby R5, which I'm having refurbished by Hiby, then I'm selling it, and keeping my Hiby R2. The Opus #3 was originally $900, but I got it for less than half that brand new.


I've seen Opus DAPs pop up here and there at prices much lower than MSRP as well. Haven't heard any myself but definitely a decent option.


----------



## TigrisJK

Whoops wrong thread, didn't see a delete option


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Dsnuts said:


> End of the year question. What was your discovery of the year?
> 
> For me I have discovered the earphone industry has been growing exponentially and we see manufacturers trying to outdo one another on a regular basis more so now than ever. The SQ of todays IEMs are not only better from yesterdays stuff but we are seeing the emergence of more types of drivers and different varieties of dynamics being used. My point with that is. When was the last time you read about a new hybrid or dynamic using a standard dynamic?
> 
> This is good and bad at the same time. It is good that new types and coatings on a dynamic promises some type of advancement for the dynamic driver but at the same time we have no idea if the coated dynamic or the type of dynamic being used is actually what the manufacturer says it is. I mean who is gonna test out a beryllium coated dynamic to see if it is actually has a beryllium coating is my point?. In any case. I hope everyone had a safe Holiday and I am hoping new years will bring about some new significant advances for our hobby but at a reasonable cost. Is that too much to ask? Seems anything new and they will charge accordingly.


For me it was----" Never Ever listen to music before exams, they buzz during in your head the entire time during the exams haha !!!"🤣
Minor info- Earsonics Grace with Xinhs hybrid Gold plated copper and Graphene plated copper have good synergy (cost effective)
Cable burn in is a thing, only that i have encountered it in two cables among the 10 cables i have tried, the most change i have heard is smoothness of the notes but not too much but good enough to make me change my notes haha !!!
Well Happy new year and waiting on new your reviews too @Dsnuts !!


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Ace Bee said:


> Gear wise, my discovery of the year was IMR Acoustics Splash Of Red. It's a splendid iem for the price. All my other iems have become redundant now, and I'll be selling everything else.
> 
> Realisation wise, I finally realised I prefer to feel more connected to the music, to have more engagement, rather than feeling I am in a large hall where the music is being played at a distance.
> I found that I definitely do prefer an open presentation, but an open and airy presentation does not necessarily mean the soudnstage has to be large. I found that if the presentation is airy and open, the staging is not claustrophobic and depth can be perceived, decent amount of width is there, I can settle down with it, provided the notes are well defined, feels well-bodied and tactile rather than wispy, and the imaging is precise on a three dimension. I need a healthy and clean dose of bass with good amount of body in both mid and subbass, while being fast too. I need the mid frequency notes to have more body rather than to be more airy at the cost of the body and weight.
> ...


Yup great iem , had a chance to hear them from @Ace Bee 
Also tried @suman134 's Ozar from IMR audio and its rival i would say would be Campfire Holocene easily haha!!! and its neck and neck !!!


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

KutuzovGambit said:


> Piano lovers really gotta hear the Autumn. Some of the best piano timbre I have ever heard.


I agree one of the best in the under 200$ market !!!


----------



## Atek2019

FiiO x Crinacle Earphones Review (1/DD 2/BA)​


----------



## SoundJedi

Something new coming for people in the UK! 

Can't say too much yet but stay tuned. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CYJbr8SIj7r/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## MiMiranda

can´t see anything without insta account


----------



## weexisttocease

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/seeaudio-x-crinacle-yume-midnight-announcement


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Project Midnight is here. 

Will put these to the test. Review out soon.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Dec 31, 2021)

Project Midnight - Crinacle X SeeAudio Collab:

First impressions:
1. This is what the Yume should be. This is a much better Yume. Bass is fixed.

2. Tonality wise reminds me of Dusk.

3. Stock accessories are so much better. stock Yume accessories are pretty bad, especially the eartips. New eartips are similar to KBEar a07 and new cable is similar a $16usd XINHS cable.

4. Fits like Seeaudio Bravery, which means I have to size down to S if not I'll have fit (and sound) issues.

5. No more sharp fins that the Yume had. Yay!

Will post FR in a bit


----------



## voja

Happy New Year everyone!

To more good times


----------



## r31ya

bryaudioreviews said:


> Project Midnight - Crinacle X SeeAudio Collab:
> 
> First impressions:
> 1. This is what the Yume should be. This is a much better Yume. Bass is fixed.
> ...


Wow, SeeAudio yume is the default sub $200 recommendation for Vocals lover in my place. Several iem shops have recommended me this when i looks for mid centric iems.

Crin ranks it Tone : S-, Tech : C-.
Which cause a discussion on whether we should have minimum tech capability for $100+ iems.
I wonder if crin manage to raise the tech to at least B+, it would be one hell of iem.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Another 2021 audio champ entry? 

The Hiby R2 + Hiby dac/amp + Hifiman RE800 silver = Killer high quality high end sound for $250. My on the go preference (very small footprint).


----------



## audio123

The crown jewel of IEMs!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> Project Midnight - Crinacle X SeeAudio Collab:
> 
> First impressions:
> 1. This is what the Yume should be. This is a much better Yume. Bass is fixed.
> ...



Here are the FR graph measurements guys:
1. Seeaudio Midnight - Harman 2019 Target
2. SeeAudio Midnight - Crin's target
3. SeeAudio Midnight vs Yume
4. SeeAudio Midnight vs Tri Meteor


----------



## RikudouGoku

bryaudioreviews said:


> Here are the FR graph measurements guys:
> 1. Seeaudio Midnight - Harman 2019 Target
> 2. SeeAudio Midnight - Crin's target
> 3. SeeAudio Midnight vs Yume
> 4. SeeAudio Midnight vs Tri Meteor


Nice graphs. Do you have a squig?

If not:
https://squig.link/create/


----------



## bryaudioreviews

RikudouGoku said:


> Nice graphs. Do you have a squig?
> 
> If not:
> https://squig.link/create/


No I don't. Thank you for the link, I really appreciate it.

I'll shoot MRS a message


----------



## SoundJedi

RikudouGoku said:


> Nice graphs. Do you have a squig?
> 
> If not:
> https://squig.link/create/



That's super cool. Who created this?


----------



## RikudouGoku

SoundJedi said:


> That's super cool. Who created this?


Super Reviews/MRS

@MRSallee


----------



## linknet

bryaudioreviews said:


> Project Midnight - Crinacle X SeeAudio Collab:
> 
> First impressions:
> 1. This is what the Yume should be. This is a much better Yume. Bass is fixed.
> ...


What about the vocals (male and female) with the add bass and lesser upper midrange and extra treble ?
Thanks😀


----------



## Jmop (Jan 2, 2022)

That bass is gonna kill vocal fundamentals.. not aggressively so but it's still less than ideal.


----------



## SoundJedi

Hey guys any recommendations for open 
Or semi open iems? Cheers!


----------



## baskingshark

SoundJedi said:


> Hey guys any recommendations for open
> Or semi open iems? Cheers!



Semi open recs:

*1) Final Audio E3000* - L shaped bassy and warm and smooth set. Nice soundstage and layering and imaging, but has a non detachable cable (may be a dealbreaker for some). Also bass is boomy and nebulous and treble is quite rolled off, so might not be a good option for trebleheads. Also needs amping due to the low sensitivity.
It is quite a rare tuning in the sea of harman/V shaped CHIFI gear at the sub $50 range.

2) *Smabat Proto* - This set is lego meets IEMs. The default tuning is a U shaped balanced sound with good timbre. But you can change the bass dampers, treble dampers and even use 3 other aftermarket drivers to change the sound in mind boggling permutations (can hence be basshead to neutral).
Comfort is hit or miss due to the larger shells.


Do note for the semi open/open IEMs, they have an achilles' heel of poor isolation (at the expense for presumably larger soundstage), so pros and cons are involved.


----------



## SoundJedi

baskingshark said:


> Semi open recs:
> 
> *1) Final Audio E3000* - L shaped bassy and warm and smooth set. Nice soundstage and layering and imaging, but has a non detachable cable (may be a dealbreaker for some). Also bass is boomy and nebulous and treble is quite rolled off, so might not be a good option for trebleheads. Also needs amping due to the low sensitivity.
> It is quite a rare tuning in the sea of harman/V shaped CHIFI gear at the sub $50 range.
> ...



Thank you! Asking for a friend who wants to use iems while doing guided meditations and workshops. So important for him to hear the ambient noise 😉. 

Appreciate the input.


----------



## Ace Bee

SoundJedi said:


> Hey guys any recommendations for open
> Or semi open iems? Cheers!


You can try this too. 

https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/splash-of-gold


----------



## SoundJedi

Ace Bee said:


> You can try this too.
> 
> https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/splash-of-gold



Yeah IMR was one of the brands I thought of. Might work. I got a couple of their iems in the past, not too bad.


----------



## Ace Bee

SoundJedi said:


> Yeah IMR was one of the brands I thought of. Might work. I got a couple of their iems in the past, not too bad.


I hated the Opus Mia when I heard it. I absolutely love the Splash Of Red now, and they are my primary driver currently over everything. Got the Elan coming in too.


----------



## MiMiranda

SoundJedi said:


> Hey guys any recommendations for open
> Or semi open iems? Cheers!


Shozy Black Hole (mini)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I finally finished my small review of the BQEYZ Autumn. One of the biggest surprises of 2021 for me for sure, and one of the best single-DDs I have yet heard! BQEYZ Autumn


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is 2022 so it is time to roll into the new year with fresh forces and good thoughts!! 

This video goes to all the music producers, musicians, listeners, and everyone who appreciates a good value for a headphone!! 

I made one of my usual funny, well-cooked videos about the Avantone Pro Planar RED Headphones from Avantone Pro!! I hope the video is fun to watch and that it comes in handy if you were considering those ones!


----------



## cqtek

Coincidentally, I'm also starting the year with my review of the BQEYZ Autumn.

I would like to take this opportunity to wish you all a happy new year and I hope it will be much, much better!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews#review-27617


----------



## kmmbd

A closer look at the Beryllium-coated 50mm dynamic driver of the new BLON BL-B60 headphones. 





A


----------



## SoundJedi (Jan 3, 2022)

ThieAudio is now officially distributed in the UK!

https://eliseaudio.com/

Wish me luck guys 😉.


----------



## BenF (Jan 3, 2022)

SoundJedi said:


> ThieAudio is now officially distributed in the UK!
> 
> https://eliseaudio.com/
> 
> ...


If by "we" you mean that you are working for that company - you probably need to register as a sponsor here before you are banned for being a shill


----------



## SoundJedi

BenF said:


> If by "we" you mean that you are working for that company - you probably need to register as a sponsor here before you are banned for being a shill



A shill for making a simple announcement? 🤔

I have already been in touch with head-fi about sponsorship well before launching the website. 

Thanks for the feedback though!


----------



## BenF

SoundJedi said:


> A shill for making a simple announcement? 🤔
> 
> I have already been in touch with head-fi about sponsorship well before launching the website.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback though!


You are welcome!

People get banned here for working with online stores under disguise of just a forum member.
If you have already initiated talks with Head-Fi, you should be fine - but you should probably add some indication in your signature that you have commercial interests here, to avoid confusing other members.


----------



## SoundJedi (Jan 3, 2022)

BenF said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> People get banned here for working with online stores under disguise of just a forum member.
> If you have already initiated talks with Head-Fi, you should be fine - but you should probably add some indication in your signature that you have commercial interests here, to avoid confusing other members.



I totally agree and I was never going under any disguise.

I love the community and want to keep it healthy and transparent, which is why I contacted head-fi about a month ago to inform them I was working on an Audio store.

I'll have to figure out how to add the link to my signature 😅.

Edit: done 😉


----------



## Nazar70

Ace Bee said:


> I hated the Opus Mia when I heard it. I absolutely love the Splash Of Red now, and they are my primary driver currently over everything. Got the Elan coming in too.


Could you write more about these IMRs? I can see there is splash of red and splash of gold. Thanks


----------



## jant71 (Jan 3, 2022)

I'll give a shout out to FiiO...




Been spending some time with the JH3 since the end of last week and they are quickly becoming a favorite budget set. $39.99 on Amazon. A 1DD/2BA hybrid that they are doing the FiiO hype on but unlike KZ they are living up to it more. 

For the $40 you get 6 pairs of silicone(wider bore balance type and more narrow bore bass type), one pair of foam, a vault case, and a decent cable. The cable is pretty handsome, has a nice plug and splitter and a cinch that works well. The guides are the right length for me and stay put quite comfortably. The cable is quiet and well behaved. Might be my favorite cable on a budget model.

The housings are KZ-like plastic with a metal faceplate. The wavy design is alright. Not the draw for me nor unattractive. Just fine. Yes, they have 2BA in the bore which is a worry but they did a really nice job of giving a brighter and extended treble w/o issues. They put in a big 13.6mm dynamic with a good magnet set up. No silly this coating or that. No Be or CNT or whatever. Just a good driver that is double vented and and has stronger magnets so it has good balance, is quick and tight enough to go well with the BA drivers. It reaches pretty low and the lowest part really has a good punch but higher up is till snappy and quick for snares and guitar crunchiness. The lows to mids are well separated and well imaged. The mids are up front and both well defined and rich w/o being thick. The overall sig is a balanced "W". The stage is big and balanced in all directions. They hype them as a toe tapper and I agree. They are not flawless but have no issues so you can just enjoy and have nothing that sticks out to bother you. For the price every aspect is quite good both in form, fit, and sound. A well done all rounder that can be enjoyed by most everyone.

I have only had the DQ6 and CCZ Emerald as my recent budget offerings but this one out does both for me. They match the stage of the Emerald and doesn't have the treble spikes that people complain of with the DQ6. A bit more fun and more treble and clarity than either of those.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 4, 2022)

The past year has been the rise of the LCP driver -> Moondrop Aria 2021, Tin T3 Plus, the new Astrotec Vesna. Prior to that was the beryllium hype.

Anyway, another cheap LCP release: Tripowin Lea

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/tripowin/products/tripowin-lea

$26 USD. Thanks @eagleowl for the find.









I haven't tried the BGGAR tuned Tripowin Mele. But the Tripowin TC01 didn't really impress me, was quite muddy with a compressed soundstage. And Tripowin's debut IEM, the Tripowin TP10, is @RikudouGoku 's most favored banshee IEM!

Hope this one will be good!


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE (Jan 4, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> I hated the Opus Mia when I heard it. I absolutely love the Splash Of Red now, and they are my primary driver currently over everything. Got the Elan coming in too.


Ohh nice man !!! Elan i have heard , its great 😁 enjoy 
Tin P1 Plus finally on hand !!! 
Initial impression - really good !!! 



Fiio FD3 - really good iem wish I had used the black filter nozzle earlier, the congestion in mids is gone and bass is now more controlled.... Love it now 😁

Bqeyz autumn- wonderfull little iem , lacks some energy in the treble region or probably the lower notes height are getting me , using the normal filter as of yet , will change and report any changes 😁

As always Happy New year too 😁


----------



## emer08

Any impressions yet on astrotec vesna? Looking for another bullet type iem as an alternate for my tanya.


----------



## Jmop

emer08 said:


> Any impressions yet on astrotec vesna? Looking for another bullet type iem as an alternate for my tanya.


Hoping mine gets here by next week, solid spec numbers for pairing with my Shozy Alien Gold. Should warm up the relatively shelved lower midrange nicely. I also like Tanya's form factor, fits better for me than Final's E500, etc.


----------



## emer08

Jmop said:


> Hoping mine gets here by next week, solid spec numbers for pairing with my Shozy Alien Gold. Should warm up the relatively shelved lower midrange nicely. I also like Tanya's form factor, fits better for me than Final's E500, etc.


Thats great. I also had final e3k before, but i sold it due to the thin cable and its not that easy to drive.


----------



## ChrisOc (Jan 4, 2022)

My review of the Effect Audio Axiom for anyone who cares to read about them.

Yes, they are on the more expensive end of the market, but they come with innovative MMCX and Two-pin swappable modules and they do sound good.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/effect-audio-axiom.25610/


----------



## Laleo

Did you encounter this?

Plug diameter: MMCX Cable length: 1 meter Is there a microphone: None Wearing method: In-ear headphones Plug type: 3.5mm Whether wire control: No Applicable music type: rock metal heavy bass type Impedance: 32 ohms


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 4, 2022)

emer08 said:


> Any impressions yet on astrotec vesna? Looking for another bullet type iem as an alternate for my tanya.



The Astrotec Vesna I bought from Aliexpress has just arrived.



These are out of the box impressions. I bought the non detachable variant.

*Accessories* wise:
- IEMs themselves
- 3 pairs of silicone tips
- some USB C dongle thingy, haven't tried it yet. Quite interesting that this is added to a budget IEM accessory line-up
- soft carry pouch



These are a bullet shape IEM, meant to be worn cable down. My set is the cheaper non detachable variant, but one can purchase a 2 pin detachable variant for $15 USD more. This non detachable version's cables are thin and have microphonics unfortunately. One can lower the microphonics by using a shirt clip (not provided but can be purchased for a few cents). There is a strain relief reinforcement, so that adds some reassurance, unlike that of the noodle-thin non reinforced Final Audio 3000 (cough cough).

Between the 2 variants, perhaps looking back, I would have considered spending the extra 15 bucks to get the detachable version, so as to use some aftermarket non-microphonic cables on it. Also perhaps to use balanced cables/connect BT dongles. Non detachable cables are also an awkward yank away from being a white elephant!

*Comfort* is good, *isolation* is about average for a single DD set. The Vesna do benefit and scale better with amping (as per the sensitivity of 102 db/mW and impedance of 30 ohm), they sound meh from a weaker source.



The Vesna are a *neutral *set. There is subbass and higher treble roll off. *Note weight* is on the thinner side, but this aids in transients. Though those that want a lush and thicker note sound may need to look elsewhere (eg Tanchjim Tanya, Final E3000).

*Soundstage* is wide, however depth and height are about average. *Imaging and layering* is quite good, though *instrument separation and details* are fuzzy at times. Technicalities wise, nothing to nitpick considering the $20 cost. Transients are quick with the LCP drivers used.

The *bass *is neutral with a subbass roll off. There is just a small tickle of subbass in bass heavy tracks. Bass texturing is decent, no midbass bleed is present, bass speed is quite agile. *Mids* are somewhat neutral too, though because of the lack of midbass punch, the lower mids can sound a bit thin. Upper mids are not shouty and are not fatiguing. *Treble* has a roll off at the higher treble, there is mild sibilance and a bit of a prominent peak for cymbals that can cause occasional "splashiness".

*Timbral accuracy* for acoustic instruments is very good, though vocal timbre can sound a bit thin due to aforementioned thin note weight.

Compared to some other budget bullet shaped single DD:
1) *Final E3000 *- E3000 is more L shaped and more bassy. E3000 is harder to drive, and has a bigger midbass, though the E3000's midbass is very boomy and bleeds and isn't tight or clean. E3000 has worse isolation and a more crappy non reinforced cable. E3000 has a thicker note weight and sounds more lush. Timbre is less natural on the E3000 for instruments. In terms of technicalities, E3000 is slightly better in imaging, instrument separation and soundstage, but costs almost 2x the price (for non detachable Vesna variant).

2) *Tanchjim Tanya* - The Tanya is more bassy with a thicker note weight than the Vesna. Tanya's bass is boomier, slower and less tight with more pronounced midbass bleed. Both sets have good timbre as per their DD roots, but the Tanya has a less microphonic cable. In terms of technicalities, they are very close. The Tanya and Vesna are complementary, the former for a chiller thicker and fuller sounding set, whereas the Vesna is a bit thinner in note weight, but is rather neutral and agile.

Will do some more burn in and A/B comparisons and come back with a full review soon.




In a nutshell, for the price of $20 USD, this set is really quite good. This kind of quality for the coin would have been unheard of just 2 - 3 years ago. Timbre and layering is a highlight on the Vesna, though it does need amping to scale to optimal performance. Tonally, the Vesna is quite unique as most budget gear nowadays are tuned V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences.

Those who have been in the CHIFI circuit long enough might have something more technical in their collection, and bassheads will need to look elsewhere, plus there is a bit of splashiness with cymbals, but the Vesna is a good ultra budget level IEM for those new to the hobby looking for a neutrally tuned IEM (assuming one has a dongle amp at least).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark is chewinging up the audio reviewer competition... yet again.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 5, 2022)

Another Sen fer iem named MT600 that seems like a tribrid DD+BA+EST (poorly translated, can be wrong) and priced at 100$
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-22589296570.36.8a936934hDfnfh&id=663378810130
https://world.taobao.com/item/663378810130.htm?spm=a21wu.11804641.0.0.668533b7kDfPyC



Still waiting for my DT9 but well ... can't resist



Edit: Also it use knowles ba


----------



## unifutomaki

I was inspired by @RikudouGoku to find out how terrible my Sora Light 2019 channel matching really is, so I went and bought a Dayton IMM-6 along with some vinyl tubing, and read up about REW. My graphs are raw and I'd appreciate advice as to how to make them more comparable with other published graphs, but for the purposes of channel matching comparisons I've managed to get things to line up where they should:





My CCA CRA looks to have excellent channel matching. My Sora, however, is a trainwreck as well:





Oh brother.





Thankfully, my A4000 appears to have passed the channel matching test, otherwise I would be a truly sad guy.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 5, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Another Sen fer iem named MT600 that seems like a tribrid DD+BA+EST (poorly translated, can be wrong) and priced at 100$
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-22589296570.36.8a936934hDfnfh&id=663378810130
> https://world.taobao.com/item/663378810130.htm?spm=a21wu.11804641.0.0.668533b7kDfPyC
> 
> ...


Is that illegally used Prisma Ilya as the waifu image?
I doubt TypeMoon loan away the IP without much fanfare or their logo plastered all over it?
---
One Typemoon usage on iem world that i know


----------



## Dobrescu George

My second review of 2022 is going to be something light and easy, a TWS IEM Review that I promised I'd finish in 2021...  

I totally forgot about those ones, so today we take a look at Tranya B530, a TWS IEM with a really nice sonic signature, good value, and good comfort too! 

Read more about this entry-level option with an alien design in the full written review~  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/tranya-b530-pro-tws-iems-alien-sounds.html


----------



## jant71

unifutomaki said:


> I was inspired by @RikudouGoku to find out how terrible my Sora Light 2019 channel matching really is, so I went and bought a Dayton IMM-6 along with some vinyl tubing, and read up about REW. My graphs are raw and I'd appreciate advice as to how to make them more comparable with other published graphs, but for the purposes of channel matching comparisons I've managed to get things to line up where they should:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks odd and both drivers have an issue. Have you checked that it is not a venting/ air pressure problem than just bad matching. Don't know the Sora but perhaps opening up that side will show something that is fixable.


----------



## Jmop

That graph on the Astrotec box looks more dipped in the lower mids than the other graph, kinda makes me nervous.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> That graph on the Astrotec box looks more dipped in the lower mids than the other graph, kinda makes me nervous.


Has Astrotec made anything ever that was unversally liked?! I remember when they came out with one of the first budget hybrids, and people hated it. Both versions. The AX60? No traction. Maybe I'm forgetting something of theirs that got popular, but I don't think so? lol


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Has Astrotec made anything ever that was unversally liked?! I remember when they came out with one of the first budget hybrids, and people hated it. Both versions. The AX60? No traction. Maybe I'm forgetting something of theirs that got popular, but I don't think so? lol


I don't think so either, haven't tried any myself. I've had enough experience to know what to look for in graphs though so that's what I go by, for my personal taste that is.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> That graph on the Astrotec box looks more dipped in the lower mids than the other graph, kinda makes me nervous.



The graph doesn't correspond to the actual listening for sure, haha rule no. 1, don't trust store provided graphs!

The subbass is quite rolled off and there is a peak around the 6 - 8 kHz regions on actual listening for the Astrotec Vesna.

I have actually bought a IEC711 graphing rig and am waiting for the slow journey from China, I hope to measure the astrotec once it comes and put the graph here!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> The graph doesn't correspond to the actual listening for sure, haha rule no. 1, don't trust store provided graphs!
> 
> The subbass is quite rolled off and there is a peak around the 6 - 8 kHz regions on actual listening for the Astrotec Vesna.
> 
> I have actually bought a IEC711 graphing rig and am waiting for the slow journey from China, I hope to measure the astrotec once it comes and put the graph here!


Ah, that's a shame about the response but I look forward to any future graphs!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

My review of *See Audio Yume: Midnight:



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-x-crinacle-yume-midnight.25636/reviews#review-27635*


----------



## Vonbuddy

Gizaudio (Youtube) among a few other Youtube sites,  have already reviewed the Midnight.  Favorable so far.


----------



## ChrisOc (Jan 6, 2022)

It is that time of the year again, for the Head-Fi Members' Poll.

Whatever you thought of IEMs on offer in 2021, it is time to cast your votes for what you believe are the best IEMs.

Voting opens at 0.00 GMT, five and a half hours from now.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2021.961457/


----------



## Nimweth

I have been listening to the new Fiio x Jade Audio JH3. My immediate impression is of a lively, dynamic sound, with an overall profile of a gentle W shape, just on the bright side of neutral, with a powerful and well-textured bass with a bit of warmth, a clear and expressive midrange and a clean, crisp and extended treble with copious detail. 

There is a "light and airy" quality which is refreshing. The soundstage is extensive and imaging precise, with separation very evident. There's a good balance between musicality and technical ability. Occasionally, the JH3 flirts with harshness and the tonality can be slightly unnatural, but this is infrequent and only occurs with certain genres and at higher volume. There is a touch of bass bleed into the midrange as well, but these are minor issues. Overall this is very impressive at the price. Definitely one for the shortlist.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/products/seeaudio-x-crinacle-yume-midnight-iems

See Audio Yume gets retuned by Crinacle.


----------



## lushmelody

One more LCP


----------



## bryaudioreviews

SeeAudio Midnight review done! Pretty solid set.

Check it out here to see what I think -> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-x-crinacle-yume-midnight.25636/review/27638/


----------



## bryaudioreviews

RikudouGoku said:


> Nice graphs. Do you have a squig?
> 
> If not:
> https://squig.link/create/



Thanks @RikudouGoku. Got my own Squig set up successfully thanks to you and @MRSallee 

Working on slowly getting all my IEMs squigged now. 

bryaudioreviews.squig.link


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

lushmelody said:


> One more LCP


If it sounds anything like the OG NCO then it's a winner and a keeper.


----------



## unifutomaki

Latest acquisition. Technics AZ-70W


----------



## RikudouGoku

bryaudioreviews said:


> Thanks @RikudouGoku. Got my own Squig set up successfully thanks to you and @MRSallee
> 
> Working on slowly getting all my IEMs squigged now.
> 
> bryaudioreviews.squig.link


NP, added your link to my squig.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Dobrescu George is quickly becoming my favorite reviewer. First his review of the Hifiman RE800 silver helped me pull the trigger on their purchase, and his observations were right on target, and I absolutely love these fun v shaped detail monsters. Now the Bit Opus #3 arrived, and once again. his observations were spot on! Easily the DAP I now own that has the widest stage, with an airy and open sound, with a creamy lush midrange, and articulate but certainly not overwrought bass, and enough power to play all my IEM's and even the Amiron without the need for an amp. Now I haven't amped it, so I imagine it provides even more scaling and juice for the hard to drive headphones and IEM's, but I'm not compelled to use one. These are just as good, if not better, than the Hiby R5. The Hiby has smoother highs, and bigger bass, but has less stage and the 3D presentation is really spacious and fun! After running an update. the player accepts 400GB chips, with 64GB of onboard memory, so i've got plenty of capacity, and now it's time to give every major 'phone in my collection a spin. This thing is 4 years old, and outpaces newer DAP's I've since sold off because they didn't meet my preferences. The touchscreen is very responsive and intuitive. No lag at all, with zero glitches, which plagues the Hiby's at times. Currently a steal at $400.00.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Opus #3 really elevates the DUNU EST 112 to NO DOUBT THE BEST earphone in my collection. Aerosmith's Dream On has an echo that on most of the budget IEM's, sounds faint and distant, and on the higher end ones, appears more prominent, but also recessed, but with the EST 112, it's very present and extended. You hear sighs within the echo, and it's a little more forward than say the IE800, RE800, or even the Timeless. I was blown away by the presentation of the EST driver on that song through the Opus #3. Also the stage was so wide and three dimensional. Definitely the king of my court. Silvers are fun too, and the Miles Davis Trumpets sound like full size cans. This is getting interesting as I work my way down the collection.


----------



## jagujetas72

Finally got around to posting this, and yeah I honestly struggled to put more than a hundred or so hours into these IEMs. Musicians might have more luck 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-x-crinacle-crn-zex-pro.25580/review/27646/


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 8, 2022)

Sadly no one hype about Lunar New Year sale, you can buy stuff from taobao for cheap. Btw i'm on the market for est iem and found some interesting one
https://m.tb.cn/h.fj7B52a?sm=cc3199  匠声S1三分频平衡手机耳机入耳式有线监听发烧动铁hifi静电圈铁
XY S1 or something priced at 210$
10mm DD + dual 30265(mid)+ 29689 (upper mid) + dual 30017(High) + piezo (ultra high)



Review said that bass is linear but deep enough, mid is sweet, high is clear and transparent. Soundstage and imaging is really good especially for classical.
Keep in mind this is a DIY iem, but this kind of configuration and review seems very positive



And i found more interesting iem that might beat some 500$ iem with est (??? Doubt that but yeah)
Edit: One thing that i don't understand is the graph. CHIFI GRAPH


----------



## twister6

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Dobrescu George is quickly becoming my favorite reviewer. First his review of the Hifiman RE800 silver helped me pull the trigger on their purchase, and his observations were right on target, and I absolutely love these fun v shaped detail monsters. Now the Bit Opus #3 arrived, and once again. his observations were spot on! Easily the DAP I now own that has the widest stage, with an airy and open sound, with a creamy lush midrange, and articulate but certainly not overwrought bass, and enough power to play all my IEM's and even the Amiron without the need for an amp. Now I haven't amped it, so I imagine it provides even more scaling and juice for the hard to drive headphones and IEM's, but I'm not compelled to use one. These are just as good, if not better, than the Hiby R5. The Hiby has smoother highs, and bigger bass, but has less stage and the 3D presentation is really spacious and fun! After running an update. the player accepts 400GB chips, with 64GB of onboard memory, so i've got plenty of capacity, and now it's time to give every major 'phone in my collection a spin. This thing is 4 years old, and outpaces newer DAP's I've since sold off because they didn't meet my preferences. The touchscreen is very responsive and intuitive. No lag at all, with zero glitches, which plagues the Hiby's at times. Currently a steal at $400.00.



Someone pinged me with a reference to this post, asking about Opus#3. As far as I know, this 5 yr old dap was discontinued, fw support halted, and theBit as a company might not be in business anymore, can't even get to their website (just tried it). Truly a shame. TheBit with their Opus#1 back in 2016 was a shinning star, released as a budget alternative to AK120ii. Then, quickly followed by Opus#2 flagship that sounded great. Opus#3 didn't sell well at all, so they went back and released Opus#1s dap and Opus#11 dac/amp, and then disappeared.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 8, 2022)

YS Dream: 1DD (LCP) + 3BA + 2/4 Sonion Est priced at 360$/454$ (MSPR) and 298$/391$ (New Year sale) + 50$ cable (optional)
https://m.tb.cn/h.fQTmUah?sm=544153  YS域森（DREAM）梦定制HIFI发烧七单元圈铁静电公模私模旗舰耳机




Seems like the cheapest tribrid with sonion Est out there
But since i'm not knowledge enough to understand chinese so


----------



## jant71

Just what the buck are you showing us here?


----------



## darmanastartes

kmmbd said:


> Fiio JD3 First Impressions​I received the Fiio JD3 today and had a brief listen. Also measured them to see if the manufacturer's graph aligns with the actual product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FR graph looks very similar to the Quarks and Tanya?


----------



## darmanastartes

unifutomaki said:


> I was inspired by @RikudouGoku to find out how terrible my Sora Light 2019 channel matching really is, so I went and bought a Dayton IMM-6 along with some vinyl tubing, and read up about REW. My graphs are raw and I'd appreciate advice as to how to make them more comparable with other published graphs, but for the purposes of channel matching comparisons I've managed to get things to line up where they should:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I did: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/page-11#post-14979635
The more IEMs you can do this for the more generally applicable the resulting curve will be.


----------



## Tzennn

jant71 said:


> Just what the buck are you showing us here?


I don't know lol just show it for more information if you can read that


----------



## kmmbd

darmanastartes said:


> The FR graph looks very similar to the Quarks and Tanya?


I don't have the Tanya measured in my database but Quarks are much leaner in the bass region.


----------



## darmanastartes

kmmbd said:


> I don't have the Tanya measured in my database but Quarks are much leaner in the bass region.


The midrange tuning profile specifically looks very similar, I should say.


----------



## kmmbd

darmanastartes said:


> The midrange tuning profile specifically looks very similar, I should say.


There are some similarities in the lower midrange where both showcase some congestion but the upper mids sound more up-front and "shouty" on the Quarks (this effect is somewhat reduced with a deep fit).

Between JD3 and Quarks the latter sound much cleaner though build quality is far superior on JD3.


----------



## unifutomaki

darmanastartes said:


> This is what I did: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/page-11#post-14979635
> The more IEMs you can do this for the more generally applicable the resulting curve will be.


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

twister6 said:


> Someone pinged me with a reference to this post, asking about Opus#3. As far as I know, this 5 yr old dap was discontinued, fw support halted, and theBit as a company might not be in business anymore, can't even get to their website (just tried it). Truly a shame. TheBit with their Opus#1 back in 2016 was a shinning star, released as a budget alternative to AK120ii. Then, quickly followed by Opus#2 flagship that sounded great. Opus#3 didn't sell well at all, so they went back and released Opus#1s dap and Opus#11 dac/amp, and then disappeared.


The firmware was available for updating. The player itself is stellar, and I'm enjoying it. Available on Amazon, but if they're gone. that's a shame. They made some really nice product.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> YS Dream: 1DD (LCP) + 3BA + 2/4 Sonion Est priced at 360$/454$ (MSPR) and 298$/391$ (New Year sale) + 50$ cable (optional)
> https://m.tb.cn/h.fQTmUah?sm=544153  YS域森（DREAM）梦定制HIFI发烧七单元圈铁静电公模私模旗舰耳机
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm......!!!!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

This is actually a good subject, I heard from Opus sometime in 2020 - 2021 and they were saying they have one new product incoming but haven't heard anything since. 

Good to know that their DAPs are still available, some of them were pretty cool sonically, and with good ergonomics. I have a friend who is still using an 1S and is happy with it, he didn't plan to make an update yet to anything else so far, which is surprising, he said he prefers it as a DAP over M11 PRO and R5. I have not heard R5 yet sadly


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> This is actually a good subject, I heard from Opus sometime in 2020 - 2021 and they were saying they have one new product incoming but haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Good to know that their DAPs are still available, some of them were pretty cool sonically, and with good ergonomics. I have a friend who is still using an 1S and is happy with it, he didn't plan to make an update yet to anything else so far, which is surprising, he said he prefers it as a DAP over M11 PRO and R5. I have not heard R5 yet sadly


I have the R5, and it's a decent DAP. On the warm side, with great details, but the top end isn't the most extended. Above average stage, but not the most efficient. you gotta crank it sometimes.


----------



## Dobrescu George

For all those old-times who love a simple portable music player with basic functions but a beautiful sound, Dethonray decided to go all in with their Prelude DTR1+ Music Player. 

This is a minimalistic music player with all the basic functions, and the sound they managed to give to it is outstanding. To say that it sounds analogue-like would be an understatement, so if you're into warmer and clean sounding DAPs, it should be perfect for you!

I can't promise it will do all the things you dream of, but I can say for sure it plays music well. I include comparisons, pairings and details about the Prelude DTR1+ from Dethonray and my journey to using a simple yet beautiful sounding DAP in my full written review on a proper successor to QLS and other minimalistic DAP makers. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...de-dtr1-music-player-beautiful-music-box.html


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> That graph on the Astrotec box looks more dipped in the lower mids than the other graph, kinda makes me nervous.





baskingshark said:


> The graph doesn't correspond to the actual listening for sure, haha rule no. 1, don't trust store provided graphs!
> 
> The subbass is quite rolled off and there is a peak around the 6 - 8 kHz regions on actual listening for the Astrotec Vesna.
> 
> I have actually bought a IEC711 graphing rig and am waiting for the slow journey from China, I hope to measure the astrotec once it comes and put the graph here!



Hi @Jmop , I've managed to take a graph of the *Astrotec Vesna*.




IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHZ area is a resonance peak.

There is indeed a subbass roll off and a peak around 6 kHz on listening. 8 khz is a resonance peak. Haha lesson learned is not to trust store provided graphs.

I think if we can EQ away the 6 kHz region, or use foam tips/warmer sources, that 6 kHz area will not be so splashy for cymbals and highhats.



BTW Many thanks to @bryaudioreviews , @Vannak , @RikudouGoku and KopiOKaya for helping and giving advise on measuring rigs!


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 10, 2022)

Brief notes on the Technics AZ70:

Technics is the upscale brand for Panasonic audio products and they used to be a household name in home audio. The AZ70 have been on the market for a while and I’ve always been curious about them, but they were always priced a tad high vis-à-vis the competition. While scrolling through Amazon one evening I saw that they were going for 200 SGD, which is not a bad price for a TWS IEM with active noise cancellation and all that. Having been a tad bored with the WF1000XM4’s sound for a while now (it’s not *bad*, it’s just… more of a consumer-friendly tuning that optimises for the commute use-case), I decided to bite.

I should state that my particular set of AZ70 are back with Panasonic customer care at the moment as it shipped with outdated firmware and simply refused to update successfully to the latest version despite numerous factory resets, pairing resets and swapping devices. Nonetheless, I managed to listen to them a fair bit over the weekend and in short, I’m pretty sold and I can’t wait to get them back so that I can continue listening to them. This is the first time I’ve felt this way about a TWS set i.e. it’s a pair of Bluetooth earphones that I want to listen to for musical enjoyment reasons and not just for the sake of convenience or features.

I bought these with my own money, so I’m not afraid to point out the negatives:

SBC and AAC only, but as an iPhone user, anything else is lost on me
ANC is not as effective as the WF1000XM4. Low frequency noises are deadened as one would expect but lots can still get through.
Battery life is not as good as the WF1000XM4, which has the ability to  keep going and going somehow.
They stick out of my ears more than the WF1000XM4 and are not as comfortable to use as earplugs to sleep with.
The touch controls have an overly large activation radius, which makes music start and stop inadvertently when I’m just trying to adjust them in my ears.
The English voice prompts sound a bit cringey, but the Japanese ones are decent 
So, you might be thinking, these are just worse than the XM4 in every metric, so why even bother?

The tuning. The AZ70 has what I’d characterise as a slight sub-bass and mid-bass emphasis, certainly much more restrained than the XM4, which transitions into a bright, detailed midrange and extended treble. Even with the supposed limitations of AAC compression, I’m hearing a sense of air and brilliance which the XM4  never really provided even after EQ. This helps with perceived resolution a lot, which leads me to the next point:


Soundstage and imaging (for a Bluetooth TWS IEM). It’s really decent, at least when ANC is off. Obviously my A4K is still significantly ahead in this regard, but I’m pleasantly surprised to find a TWS IEM that can provide a “beyond the head” listening experience with no need to faff around with Spatial Audio tracks/virtual surround modes or anything like that.


Comfort. They don’t sit as snugly in my outer ear as the XM4s (this can perhaps be a negative depending on your POV, especially in terms of passive isolation), so they don’t cause as much discomfort when listening for long periods.


The charging case. Larger and thicker than the XM4, but built way better and more befitting of a premium product. Solid hunk of aluminium, brushed top, the cover shuts with a soft thunk, and doesn’t creak.


----------



## Nimweth

You may find my review of the Fiio x Jade Audio JH3 here:
https://audiosolace.com/fiio-jh3-review/


----------



## InvisibleInk

Nimweth said:


> You may find my review of the Fiio x Jade Audio JH3 here:
> https://audiosolace.com/fiio-jh3-review/


Nice review. Thoroughly enjoyed it. I'd like to know if the JH3 is a clone of the FH3?


----------



## Nimweth

InvisibleInk said:


> Nice review. Thoroughly enjoyed it. I'd like to know if the JH3 is a clone of the FH3?


Thank you. I don't know if the JH3 is a clone, though.


----------



## jant71

InvisibleInk said:


> Nice review. Thoroughly enjoyed it. I'd like to know if the JH3 is a clone of the FH3?


JH3 has a 13.6mm driver and FH3 has a 10mm Be driver so they aren't the same innards.


----------



## Dobrescu George

What do you need to do, to have a good TWS headset? Today I take a look at an older model, the S80 TWS from Astrotec, trying to help you figure out whether this one works alright for you, and how it compares to a few other TWS models! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/astrotec-s80-freedom-but-at-what-cost.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

Today we're going to talk about streamers, and whether they might influence sound or not. I'm a big fan of open subjects, and while on cables, the unanimity seems to be on one side of the question, I wonder if you feel like streamers can influence sound, so I made a review on Mano Ultra MK2 from Magna Hifi! 

Since this is one of my early reviews on streamers, I also study why listeners can feel that the sound is different when you include a streamer, so for I hope my review is fun to read, regardless whether you believe in the effect of streamers or not, and as always remember to enjoy the music~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...ra-mkii-streamer-digital-to-digital-muse.html


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 12, 2022)

The infamous Dee tee 6 is back with new attachment "MAX" (why?) priced at 50$
12.5mm DLC DD + 31736 BA + 6 layer piezo




Edit: forgot the link: m.tb.cn/h.fP3g4FN?sm=97fbf4  声菲尔DT6MAX压电陶瓷圈铁混合入耳式耳机有线HIFI娄氏动铁单元


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Tzennn said:


> The infamous Dee tee 6 is back with new attachment "MAX" (why?) priced at 50$
> 12.5mm DLC DD + 31736 BA + 6 layer piezo


Swappable male ends just like on the newer version of the nine, that's cool! I wonder if all three types shown in the picture will come in one package, which would be a sweet deal. Nice looking shell shape too, but it's interesting that after the six and the six pro which have a metal build, these seem to be plastic...


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 12, 2022)

SomeEntityThing said:


> Swappable male ends just like on the newer version of the nine, that's cool! I wonder if all three types shown in the picture will come in one package, which would be a sweet deal. Nice looking shell shape too, but it's interesting that after the six and the six pro which have a metal build, these seem to be plastic...


Yes and they come with this fancy box


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jan 12, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Yes and they come with this fancy box


Whaaaaaaat?! That looks like the same box as their three hundred (amazing set of IEMs) and the five hundred, which seem to be their premium models! I would have thought that package was reserved only for their TOTL stuff, but... wow, that's really really cool! If it really is the same size, it's gonna be quite the looker for storing a bunch of things in it! I haven't removed the foam inserts on mine though, haha! Thank you so much for sharing all this info!


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> The infamous Dee tee 6 is back with new attachment "MAX" (why?) priced at 50$
> 12.5mm DLC DD + 31736 BA + 6 layer piezo



The original was a bullet shape metal design meant to be worn cable down. 

Maybe the "MAX" moniker applies, as for this new one, the shell for this one looks totally different in material, shape and size, probably the sound will be quite different from the original.

The original had pretty good soundstage for $14 USD (I bought 2), technical performance was decent but the timbral accuracy was quite bad for acoustic instruments. Sold them away as such. And the QC was also a bit dodgy, both my sets sounded different LOL.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Tzennn said:


> Yes and they come with this fancy box


Wait hold on, the driver configuration is "Planar Magnetic+AB" in the packaging? The AB is probably supposed to be BA (same mistake for my three hundred box), but the Planar Magnetic is probably supposed to be for their MT500 instead hahaha.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 12, 2022)

All of their iem have the same box tho
This is SF MT600



... Also their "Flagship" MT500 having a big discount right now 79$


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jan 12, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> All of their iem have the same box tho
> This is SF MT600
> 
> 
> ... Also their "Flagship" MT500 having a big discount right now 79$


There's an MT600??? This keeps getting juicier and juicier!!! And the MT500 being $79 is a huge sale! Still very obscure though as far as I can tell - no reviews... but this sale is on Taobao I'm guessing?


----------



## Tzennn

SomeEntityThing said:


> There's an MT600??? This keeps getting juicier and juicer!!! And the MT500 being $79 is a huge sale! Still very obscure though as far as I can tell - no reviews... but this sale is on Taobao I'm guessing?


It's Taobao Lunar New Year sale, end in 15. Their latter MT series don't receive highly praise like MT300


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Tzennn said:


> It's Taobao Lunar New Year sale, end in 15. Their latter MT series don't receive highly praise like MT300


Ohhhh nice, thank you! Shame about the less favourable feedback, from what you can tell based off it if possible, is the MT500/MT600 supposed to have a similar sound signature to the MT300 or do they veer off in a very different direction? I've don't own planar magnetic gear but I'm guessing for the MT500 the driver configuration means they're quite a power-hungry pair too?


----------



## unifutomaki

Another swing and a miss then 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Another swing and a miss then 🤦🏻‍♂️




That has been the case for every BLON since BL-03 (maybe the only other "good" BLON was the BL-05s but it had a dealbreaking hospital green shell).

Most of their recent releases are not talked about much, and have been meh at best eg BLON BL-01, Max, Mini, A8 Prometheus. They release stuff every few weeks and hope something finally sticks on the wall, but they are still trying to recapture lightning in a bottle from the legendary BL-03 after all this time.


----------



## Jmop

For me, what killed the BL-03 was the mid treble peak, sure the bass needs work but it's pretty controlled for the quantity. And yeah, the new iterations don't seem to be doing much better. I'm very interested to see more graphs on upcoming single driver IEMs.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> That has been the case for every BLON since BL-03 (maybe the only other "good" BLON was the BL-05s but it had a dealbreaking hospital green shell).
> 
> Most of their recent releases are not talked about much, and have been meh at best eg BLON BL-01, Max, Mini, A8 Prometheus. They release stuff every few weeks and hope something finally sticks on the wall, but they are still trying to recapture lightning in a bottle from the legendary BL-03 after all this time.


I never really warmed to the BL-03 myself. I found the bass woolly, the treble lacking detail and the fit...appalling. Could never get them to stay in my ears. The BL-05S is far better. Tighter bass, decent treble and superb staging. Very stable and comfortable fit. Stick a pair of Spiral Dots on and voila! I like the 50s retro colour as well!


----------



## Nimweth

Tzennn said:


> It's Taobao Lunar New Year sale, end in 15. Their latter MT series don't receive highly praise like MT300


There is also a new MT300 Pro. It looks different from the original with a honeycomb pattern and the unique locking MMCX cable has been replaced with a standard one. It has the same drivers though.


----------



## Poganin

The MT300 was one of my best hi-fi purchases, especially seeing as I got it at half the usual price. It hits way, WAY above what I paid for it.
The detail and the clarity are outstanding. And the "size" of the sound sometimes rivals full-sized headphones.


----------



## baskingshark

New Tin HIFI product coming:

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/428998555591278






At least it is 2 pin. Their MMCX QC was horrendous with the T2 and T4 series!

They kinda redeemed themselves with the Tin T3 Plus in a way, after a few recent Tin HIFI products were underwhelming (P2, T5, T2 Evo). Hope this will be more of the former than the latter.


----------



## superuser1

Let's all agree to call it Snafu ... I have some DT Sixs' which I still use .. amazing bang for the buck!


----------



## Banbeucmas (Jan 13, 2022)

Shuoer for sure have one of the most tidy PO packaging up to date for me lol





Anyway, that's the S12, I have a brief listen to it and also measure it.




First impression is pretty good so far. Really well tuned for a planar, though it has a lot of trait of being an IEM planar though. Most say the bass which I agree somewhat, but I am more intrigued by the treble timbre: Sharp attack, somewhat peaky...
But it's probably on the more decent side, at least comparing to... *cough* the Tin Hifi Planar line up which I really dislike.

Should have a review this month T_T

For the meantime, you can try to compare it at my graph tool: https://banbeu.com/graph/tool
(Yes, I don't have a Timeless... yet)


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Hi @Jmop , I've managed to take a graph of the *Astrotec Vesna*.
> 
> 
> IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHZ area is a resonance peak.
> ...


I got mine burning in right now. On brief listen, bass sounds leaner than the graph suggests but I may need to switch from stock tips for a better seal. Lower treble does sound a touch glassy.. A brighter signature might've worked if the treble didn't lose steam so quickly. Vocal timbre is good despite the sibilance. If anything at least the detachable cable is decent on it's own.


----------



## baskingshark

New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
Called the Study 1

https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp








Is 2980 Yen, which is about $26 USD. Comes with Final E white tips.

Apparently this IEM marketed for students. Like do students need a particular graph/sound signature haha? However, the specs suggest an amp is needed (low sensitivity), I am doubtful most students own an amp.





STUDY HARD STUDENTS!!! Don't get distracted by the gear music but focus on studying!!!


----------



## emer08

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...


pass.. tried final e3k and the noodle thin cable put me off (and its hard to drive also) 😅


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 14, 2022)

emer08 said:


> pass.. tried final e3k and the noodle thin cable put me off (and its hard to drive also) 😅



Noodle thin cable aside (I agree), I don't think most students are interested to buy an additional amp (which is probably more expensive than this IEM itself) just to power it sufficiently. 

Unless they are audiophile students like our dear @RikudouGoku haha


The E5000 is another super demanding IEM, that makes it quite of non-portable, since a desktop amp is most likely needed (perhaps there are exceptions like some powerhouse devices like apogee groove).


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Noodle thin cable aside (I agree), I don't think most students are interested to buy an additional amp (which is probably more expensive than this IEM itself) just to power it sufficiently.



I'm not sure if I'm underestimating 'students' here but provided they get enough volume are they likely to know they need an amp for this to scale? It looks like it's aimed towards young teenagers...I don't like to make sweeping generalisations but I'm inclined to say they will be more concerned with earphone aesthetics and the latest social media trends.


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm underestimating 'students' here but provided they get enough volume are they likely to know they need an amp for this to scale? It looks like it's aimed towards young teenagers...I don't like to make sweeping generalisations but I'm inclined to say they will be more concerned with earphone aesthetics and the latest social media trends.



Interestingly Final Audio claims that this Study 1 IEM lets students score higher marks LOL! 










Hmm maybe we should get a set to see if this IEM can let audiophiles differentiate 320 mp3 from FLAC files in a blind A/B test!


----------



## SomeEntityThing

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...


Really interesting thing they're going for - with Google Translate it seems like the earphones are less about listening to music and more for emphasizing voices to help understand conversations in an educational setting (including learning to speak English) so... (upper) mids boost I guess?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

baskingshark said:


> Interestingly Final Audio claims that this Study 1 IEM lets students score higher marks LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoooooooo!! Yeah forget about listening to music, with these earphones I can better make out what my profs on Zoom calls with staticky mics are saying so I don't have to waste time rewatching the lecture recordings over and over, and can focus on handing in my assignments on time to get those A+'s


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...



or.. we could just.. EQ the mids?


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...


E500 but turquoise


----------



## CopperFox

Anyone try Ikko's new range of "earphone stands" yet?







Somehow I fail to see how they would excel at keeping earphones in place... but perhaps further investigation would reveal the truth.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...


Did they study up on how to have decent QC?


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> New Final Audio bullet shaped budget set soon to be available:
> Called the Study 1
> 
> https://final-inc.com/products/study1-jp
> ...


I have seen this but I spent too much money on CD now...
Should I buy it just for fun? )))))

If there are enough request for review, I probably will get it and do measurement


----------



## ian91

Banbeucmas said:


> I have seen this but I spent too much money on CD now...
> Should I buy it just for fun? )))))
> 
> If there are enough request for review, I probably will get it and do measurement



Yes please. I need all the help I can get to pass the course I'm currently taking...


----------



## Banbeucmas

ian91 said:


> Yes please. I need all the help I can get to pass the course I'm currently taking...


*Me looking at next week exam

Yeah... I might buy it after all


----------



## mochill

Where is the link to buy international for the study1


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm underestimating 'students' here but provided they get enough volume are they likely to know they need an amp for this to scale? It looks like it's aimed towards young teenagers...I don't like to make sweeping generalisations but I'm inclined to say they will be more concerned with earphone aesthetics and the latest social media trends.



I think you are spot on.

I tried letting some of my younger cousins listen to some well regarded budget CHIFI IEMs. But they weren't interested in even trying them out, they were going for Beats stuff (no offence to Beats lovers) and some celebrity endorsed stuff. I guess being fashionable is the more important priority over sound quality.

Or they are into TWS gear. Even among the general public, in subways and buses, 90% of peeps use wireless gear or some cheap bundled earbuds that come with smartphones. I do have a fair share of TWS stuff, they are great for convenience and perhaps exercising, but in terms of absolute sonic fidelity, at this point in time, wired gear is still superior, though I think the general public go for convenience as a first priority.



mochill said:


> Where is the link to buy international for the study1



It is not released yet, I think you have to order it on their japanese site first, and it releases on 10.02.22 apparently.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*My review on BQEYZ Autumn:



*

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is weekend, so it is time to bring out the good music, the best headphones / speakers you have and enjoy some free time!!

I finished and posted my full review on a cable, the Copper+ from PLUSSOUND!! This is a high-end one, worthy of your ears and time, best IEMs and best DAP!

Regardless whether you believe in cables changing the sound or not, it should make for an interesting read, and don't forget the company has many other options, including some entry-level ones but still with great ergonomic and build quality~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/plussound-copper-time-for-flagship-cable-magic.html


----------



## ihaveears

baskingshark said:


> Interestingly Final Audio claims that this Study 1 IEM lets students score higher marks LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But KZ is named KNOWLEDGE ZENITH which ones do I buy if I want to be smart?


----------



## nayt94

ihaveears said:


> But KZ is named KNOWLEDGE ZENITH which ones do I buy if I want to be smart?


None i guess?


----------



## r31ya

If you wanna mid forward and centric for easier vocal hearing, KZ ZEX Pro (or the cheaper EDC)

So you are not only own knowledge but also be a ZEX Pro~


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jan 16, 2022)

ihaveears said:


> But KZ is named KNOWLEDGE ZENITH which ones do I buy if I want to be smart?


Buy a QKZ - "Quality Knowledge Zenith". The Quality in the name clearly means you get quality knowledge to be even smarter.


----------



## baskingshark

ihaveears said:


> But KZ is named KNOWLEDGE ZENITH which ones do I buy if I want to be smart?





nayt94 said:


> None i guess?



Haha @nayt94 has a great point.

I have had around 15 or so KZ/CCA pokemons in the past and I gave up on them a year or so back after they kept churning out weekly V shaped sidegrades and used everyone as beta tester guinea pigs. A "pro" version of whatever KZ model you bought would be released a few weeks later, with not much value add. Similar concept to what BLON is doing now in throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. KZ were also locked in a multi driver nuclear race with TRN for a long time, and focusing on driver count rather than tuning.

But having said that, lately KZ has been collaborating with bignames like Crinacle and BGGAR to tune IEMs, and those releases have had good reviews and nice graphs, something different from the spam V shaped multi driver behemoths.

I think you can check out those bigname tuned KZs, they probably are more "audiophile" tuned than an old school KZ.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 16, 2022)

My DT9 just arrived:






*The good: *
- *Build* (small, light weight), actually look really good
- *Cable* is awesome, better than kz one for sure
- 2 set of tips (blon tips + kz white short tips)
- BASS (fast, detail)
-Treble extension
*The bad:*
- Sibilance at sibilance at sibilance prone track
- Soundstage
- Bass (sub bass focus - subjective)
- Might sound bright for some
- Lack accessory
Will update after proper burn in
Edit: they do sound kind of like this


----------



## baskingshark

New TFZ release:

TFZ Tequila Pro





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003802284995.html

$169 USD

The kicker is that the FR bandwidth is indeed beyond imagination and hearing. Only our bat and dolphin friends can appreciate this set!




I still own the original Tequila, it is a V shaped basshead set, huge soundstage (open backed), but technicalities wise subpar for a $100 set.

TFZ is generally known to push out basshead sets, so this will probably follow the same vein, they can end up sounding like one-trick ponies after a while, but they would do well for bass forward music eg hip hop, EDM.


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> TFZ is generally known to push out basshead sets, so this will probably follow the same vein, they can end up sounding like one-trick ponies after a while, but they would do well for bass forward music eg hip hop, EDM.


They are going to fade into obscurity if they keep this up. The last 2 years they haven’t released something worthwile.


----------



## baskingshark

Dcell7 said:


> They are going to fade into obscurity if they keep this up. The last 2 years they haven’t released something worthwile.



Agreed. It also doesn't help that their pricing isn't too competitive. Some of their single DDs go north of $100 USD.

There are many well regarded single DD sets from other CHIFI going cheaper eg Moondrop Aria, Heart Mirror etc.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 16, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New TFZ release:
> 
> TFZ Tequila Pro
> 
> ...


Is that closed back tequila? 

The open back is pretty damn important part of why tequila is favorite for many people. 

Is it New gen dd?  A diamond dynamic driver. 
Tfz kinda fell off radar after no. 3, i heard s2 pro and live 3 is pretty good but thats it.


----------



## cqtek

I have looked at some TFZs and read your considerations about the brand and you are right in your comments. 
I am not saying anything new if I say that TFZ bass are their reference and have a special sonority. In my opinion they don't sound like the bass of NF Audio NA2 NM2, even Ikko, with their OH10. The Live X model has a more emphatic bass and has a speed similar to the cheaper models I am talking about. But the sonority is different, as is the tuning.
I also have the Tequila 1's, which were not so focused on the sub-bass and were open. It seems that the new Tequilas are closed, so that advantage over the soundstage could be lost.

In my opinion, TFZ should improve in technical aspects, even from the bass. I think they are getting better and better in this aspect, but they should improve the integration with the rest of the bands, not polarising their tunings so much in those sets with a clear emphasis on bass. I would like a tuning not so much in V in those next Tequila Pro, with closer mids and some more treble extension, without the classic treble cut for control. Plus an improvement in their analytical capabilities.
There is some of that in their cheaper ranges and I reviewed the My Love IV with surprise, for its frequency response (I'd forget its capsule design). It is clear that it is not a bass-head set, but more focused on midrange and treble, but preserving quality in the bass. They still need to improve technically. 




But recently they have tried again, with a more economical set, which can be bought with only its capsules for 35$, called TFZ T2 Pro. This one follows a very similar line to the My Love IV (with a slightly more normal capsule) and a slightly different tuning in the mid to treble transition.
I will write a review soon, just as I hope to review the TFZ Tequila Pro. 



I'm not trying to justify TFZ, I'm just explaining their status based on my own experience.


----------



## jant71

TFZ is the king the the rehash. Tweak here and there but never really moving the bar much higher. People have gotten tired of sidegrades or small jumps with slight tuning changes etc.  So they think a Tequila rehash is gonna get people that excited?? Of course they closed it so not sure how that excites more people. Wouldn't keeping that and improving technically be the better route. Still another rehash in many minds. So much it is confusing to even people in the hobby. With 42 King models and 32 My Love models it all blends together. They need to go in a different direction, an overhaul to get taken more seriously again.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 16, 2022)

I have a feeling what these guys are doing is reusing older drivers in their older earphones/ left over stock with minor tweaks and calling them something new. If you have a large stock of old earphones that don't sell. Might as well reuse the drivers with a new coat of paint and see if you can sell remaining stock. You can do that so many times till people catch on.

OK so my weekend reader is about something you guys never knew you needed. I have been using Fiios new UTWS5 for the past month with a huge variety of my earphones and I have to say this product deserves a solid 5 stars. Supporting an AK4332 DAC chip with 8 hours of use with a single charge makes a big difference not to mention the latest bluetooth 5.2. It isn't perfect but then what bluetooth device is perfect? It is the sound, power and ease of use that make these a solid product. For what Fiio is asking for a set is very reasonable considering these have sound quality equivalent to their recent KA3 portable dac/amp.  I tested them in harder to drive IEMs like Mee Pinnacle PX and it has plenty of volume to spare. These most definitely does your best sounding earphones justice. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws5.25657/review/27719/ The secret sauce to its sound quality. Nice low noise floor.


----------



## Dcell7

jant71 said:


> TFZ is the king the the rehash. Tweak here and there but never really moving the bar much higher. People have gotten tired of sidegrades or small jumps with slight tuning changes etc.  So they think a Tequila rehash is gonna get people that excited?? Of course they closed it so not sure how that excites more people. Wouldn't keeping that and improving technically be the better route. Still another rehash in many minds. So much it is confusing to even people in the hobby. With 42 King models and 32 My Love models it all blends together. They need to go in a different direction, an overhaul to get taken more seriously again.


Totally agree but i think it is too late for them now. The competition is moving at lightning speed.


----------



## jant71

Dcell7 said:


> Totally agree but i think it is too late for them now. The competition is moving at lightning speed.


Very much like Vsonic. If you do 17 GR07's and King models brands like that do get in a rut and get passed by. They have to see that the KZ model gets people excited. KZ also don't have much improvement but the driver combos always have a good crowd waiting to buy.


----------



## cqtek

Well, I'm also going to take this opportunity to present my new review of the Ikko OPAL OH2.

It's just my humble opinion.

I hope you like it.

Best regards.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh2-opal.25553/reviews#review-27724


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Haha @nayt94 has a great point.
> 
> I have had around 15 or so KZ/CCA pokemons in the past and I gave up on them a year or so back after they kept churning out weekly V shaped sidegrades and used everyone as beta tester guinea pigs. A "pro" version of whatever KZ model you bought would be released a few weeks later, with not much value add. Similar concept to what BLON is doing now in throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. KZ were also locked in a multi driver nuclear race with TRN for a long time, and focusing on driver count rather than tuning.
> 
> ...


KZ DQ6 is a very high quality budget IEM, as is the CCA NRA. Both go toe to toe with IEM's much higher in price and performance. Most of their stuff pre DQ6 was garbage, but lately they've gotten some hits.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cqtek said:


> I have looked at some TFZs and read your considerations about the brand and you are right in your comments.
> I am not saying anything new if I say that TFZ bass are their reference and have a special sonority. In my opinion they don't sound like the bass of NF Audio NA2 NM2, even Ikko, with their OH10. The Live X model has a more emphatic bass and has a speed similar to the cheaper models I am talking about. But the sonority is different, as is the tuning.
> I also have the Tequila 1's, which were not so focused on the sub-bass and were open. It seems that the new Tequilas are closed, so that advantage over the soundstage could be lost.
> 
> ...


I have the TFZ King Exclusive and it's NOT a bassy IEM. Just the opposite. It's a peaky treble head IEM with bass taking the backseat, so not all of them are basshead IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> Very much like Vsonic. If you do 17 GR07's and King models brands like that do get in a rut and get passed by. They have to see that the KZ model gets people excited. KZ also don't have much improvement but the driver combos always have a good crowd waiting to buy.


Vsonic did sidegrade after sidegrade while touting their product as being 80% of whatever summit-fi was popular at the time, but they turned out to be about 100% of the latest $100 IEM that was on the shelf that particular month. That was VSonic's downfall.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/qjhxr5/mojo_2_to_be_release_31st_january_2022/

https://imgur.com/a/yb5LXc9

Chord Mojo 2

To be released 31.01.22.


Amazingly they are still using micro USB ports?! I also hope they fixed the battery issues of the first Mojo, and at least offer it at an non kidney-selling price.








Thanks @bryaudioreviews for the headsup.


----------



## nayt94

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> KZ DQ6 is a very high quality budget IEM, as is the CCA NRA. Both go toe to toe with IEM's much higher in price and performance. Most of their stuff pre DQ6 was garbage, but lately they've gotten some hits.


No doubt that KZ has a great ratio, but the most major problem IMO is that none of their iems are really exceptional (some are more of a hit, some more of a miss). I mean yes, dq6 is good for its price, as well as many others, but comared to the TOTL stuff all of them has its own weird flaws.
But seems like KZ already acknowledged enough to colab with some famous opinion holders.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 17, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/qjhxr5/mojo_2_to_be_release_31st_january_2022/
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/yb5LXc9
> 
> ...



microUSB for charging, a Type-C input that looks straight up bolted onto the board, and what will probably be an eye-watering price, in 2022 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Barndoor

I assume the micro usb ports are to enable compatibility with the poly?


----------



## brsdrgn (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, this might be a quite late post related to the year-end discussions about your personal discoveries. Mine will be similar to @Dsnuts 's post. A general observation throughout the year rather than mentioning a specific iem.

I tried to sell some of the IEMs in my collection to go even on higher-end price range. I'm in love with the every IEM in my collection. I love the opportunity to take one of them and listen to different type of music. Sometimes, I even do a random selection and go outside to take a walk. What I want to say is that it's really difficult for me to choose one od them and sell. As soon as I decide, thoughts are coming like 'but this one is good at...'.

Anyway, I decided to put Fearless Audio s4 on sale which is a full BA set carrying all the characteristics that you might expect from armature drivers. Slight BA timber, fast agile but not strong bass, good amount of technicalities, no air vent so might be a issue for some that pressure builds up but also a good isolated listening experiment. Not power-hungry at all, easily driven so I was using them on the really low volume levels.

You might question why I'm writing all this. I'll come to that point.

I've mentioned all of these in the ad. I sold second hand IEMs before but this one is a little expensive comparing to others. So, I was expecting the person to test it long before giving the money for it. So, a guy wrote and we met.

The way he was testing them literally disappointed me. Bending the cable brutally, trying to forcefully insert an IEM into his ear which has a slightly bigger shell. He didn't know what size of the tips to use. He was using much more expensive Astell&kern dap which made me think okay he has probably some experience. But no really. All the time complained about the bass and I told him again and again that he shouldn't expect the bass slam as he gets from a DD. I asked him if he's bass head and he even rejected. Another hurting point was that he literally topped the volume to hear the bass using bassy techno songs. Not any other genre whatsoever. I'm not judging the taste of any person but you shouldn't base your opinion only by sticking to one type. I told him to be careful those are easily run in low volume, he might damage the drivers on high volume. I even brought all of my tips to give him a better fit to hear the bass. All the time I was thinking he'll understand eventually so that made me patient but no. After all this brutal usage experience, he just left and gone.

I removed my ads along with the others and I decided to enjoy them until they last.

I realized that some people literally lack the knowledge. They're bass head but not aware they're. They're using such expensive DAPs or even IEMs but experience, educating your ears is sth else. Respecting your IEMs is also another point. I use all my devices gently but I have an emotional connection to my IEMs because they present the music I love with different varieties.

I'm not saying all people are like this. My criticism should go to those having the money, jumping on a higher levels and having the confidence of writing reviews, giving pros and cons. Imagine that guy writes a review about any iem and people see it, give up on buying...

Educating the ears, connecting the dots, every single aspect with the thoughts and words is sth different. Requires effort, reading, learning, experiencing...


----------



## Tzennn

brsdrgn said:


> Well, this might be a quite late post related to the year-end discussions about your personal discoveries. Mine will be similar to @Dsnuts 's post. A general observation throughout the year rather than mentioning a specific iem.
> 
> I tried to sell some of the IEMs in my collection to go even on higher-end price range. I'm in love with the every IEM in my collection. I love the opportunity to take one of them and listen to different type of music. Sometimes, I even do a random selection and go outside to take a walk. What I want to say is that it's really difficult for me to choose one od them and sell. As soon as I decide, thoughts are coming like 'but this one is good at...'.
> 
> ...


"Gymer detected, Gymer detected"


----------



## freelancr

New IEM: Kinera URD (2 EST + 2 DD + 1BA), 650$

https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-urd


----------



## rattlingblanketwoman

baskingshark said:


> New Whizzer Kylin single DD incoming. HE03D.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WhizzerAudio/posts/1040496469860237


Can’t wait for someone somewhere to graph this. Single DDs can all be tuned so differently. 12mm DLC certainly has promise.


----------



## cqtek

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have the TFZ King Exclusive and it's NOT a bassy IEM. Just the opposite. It's a peaky treble head IEM with bass taking the backseat, so not all of them are basshead IEMs.



Thank you, I really didn't know about it. I may have had to review most of the TFZs with enhanced bass. At least that trend is changing.

And speaking of more balanced profiles. Today I got the Dunu Titan S and I was looking forward to try them. And I think Dunu treats their products very well. Despite their particular design, I really like the Titan S, they seem a bit higher in price. And their packaging is premium, other brands should take into account what you can do for 80$. The case is distinctive, my wife wanted to use it as her purse! I had to take the idea away from her, but it cost me.
As for the sound, I can see it's a twist on a profile I've been reviewing a lot lately. Without going any further, there are similarities with the Ikko OH2. I can't deny that the slight emphasis on sub bass and a bit more treble is very welcome. It's still a very musical set, with good detail and space.


----------



## jant71

cqtek said:


> Thank you, I really didn't know about it. I may have had to review most of the TFZs with enhanced bass. At least that trend is changing.


Not really. King Exclusive is from 2017 and more a one off than a trend.


----------



## cqtek

jant71 said:


> Not really. King Exclusive is from 2017 and more a one off than a trend.


By trend change I mean the My Love IV and T2 Pro models... So that was a mirage? hahaha. 
Well, we'll wait a few weeks, to see if I get the Tequila Pro, to see if there's a change or if it's just another turn of the screw.


----------



## jibberish

I have actually turned the TFZ Series 2 into my daily driver/at work set, on a NiceHCK cable with a mic.  I use it all day long for video meetings and then also listening to music during the day between meetings.  They're punchy but fairly balanced, nice mids and vocals. Their plastic shells are very lightweight and comfortable. I got them new from Amazon for $10 when just the green color was on sale for that price once for some reason.  Probably the best bargain I've ever bought.

So they can do a good job with a more neutral tuning when they want to.  I also got out my other TFZ sets after enjoying the Series 2 again. I found the No. 3 fairly unpleasant. I put a lot of hours on my No. 3 a couple of years ago, but now it just seems cold, shouty, with an effective but clinical bass thump.  The T2 Galaxy are fun though, warm signature without overdoing the V shape, and a pretty big sound stage for the price.


----------



## r31ya

cqtek said:


> I have looked at some TFZs and read your considerations about the brand and you are right in your comments.
> I am not saying anything new if I say that TFZ bass are their reference and have a special sonority. In my opinion they don't sound like the bass of NF Audio NA2 NM2, even Ikko, with their OH10. The Live X model has a more emphatic bass and has a speed similar to the cheaper models I am talking about. But the sonority is different, as is the tuning.
> I also have the Tequila 1's, which were not so focused on the sub-bass and were open. It seems that the new Tequilas are closed, so that advantage over the soundstage could be lost.
> 
> ...



Woow, seems the recent tuning progression is pretty good. 

I havent tried another tfz ever since i bought their tfz king pro. 

Tfz "pricy" Status get them slaughtered ny kz/cca in my local market. Not to mention moondrop, ibasso, and others enroaching their market segment. 

Not to mention king 3 and queen 2 have lack luster review

It was bad enough that the local official store is basically dead and just waiting till all of their remaining stock is sold.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> Noodle thin cable aside (I agree), I don't think most students are interested to buy an additional amp (which is probably more expensive than this IEM itself) just to power it sufficiently


It's gonna last exactly one day in my bag for sure and then done for 🤣🤣🤣 

And sviga sv021 fits in clear case 😁


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> E500 but turquoise



Is it confirmed a rebranded E500?

I bought a Final E500 recently (bought it for the Final E eartips actually, since the tips are like 15 bucks and the IEM itself is $20 in total). In audiophile calculations, the IEM costs $5 only hahaha.

Music wise, the E500 is quite meh, but it excels at binural tracks. Soundstage and imaging is very good for the coin, they also excel at videos and movies, rather than music tracks per se.

Although a potential deal-breaker is the crap noodle-thin non detachable microphonic cable. Even tapping the amp it is connected to will transmit cable noise zzzzz. I guess one can't complain for the price, as even their higher end E3000 uses a similarly crap cable.

I would recommend them for gaming and videos rather than music (unless you have binural tracks).


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Is it confirmed a rebranded E500?
> 
> I bought a Final E500 recently (bought it for the Final E eartips actually, since the tips are like 15 bucks and the IEM itself is $20 in total). In audiophile calculations, the IEM costs $5 only hahaha.
> 
> ...


I was going off of the published specs (98dB/mW sensitivity) which matches only the E500. The similar looking E1000 has a 102dB/mW sensitivity.


----------



## Ace Bee

Peek-a-boo







634EARS LOAK-T(CL) Cocobolo

Rear housing Stainless Steel
Front housing Titanium
Backplate Cocobolo Wood
10 mm DD, PU diaphragm (probably)

Flagship iem of 634EARS, B stock hence got for quite cheap. Also traded my SARN-II for about 80% of SARN-II value, so got a nice deal. To my ears, absolutely worth it. Very similar to Dunu Zen performance, a tad bit less bass slam, but much more organic mid (Zen mid felt a bit dry), and a bit more energetic and extended treble.

Frankly, I'm a happy camper with it. My nirvana lies in single DD, I can feel it.


----------



## cfranchi

Dobrescu George said:


> I am always really happy to help!
> 
> 7Hz Timeless is an odd one, very good bass, nice overall impact, not very natural midrange. If you like RE800 Silver, you may like Timeless, but they won't be as fun in the mids, but more fun in the lows



Hello George,
Is Fiio BTR5 able to drive RE800 silver ?
Also can RE800 be plugged in the BTR5 symetric output (with adapter) ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

cfranchi said:


> Hello George,
> Is Fiio BTR5 able to drive RE800 silver ?
> Also can RE800 be plugged in the BTR5 symetric output (with adapter) ?



Hiii, it should be able to, but the difference in quality compared to some better sources will be noticeable. 

BTR5 is good, but not exactly perfect, I would recommend hip-dac2 instead, or something with more punch and power, also with more detail, if you want to get the best out of re800silver. 

Re800 silver has a single ended cable, you cannot use a balanced to single ended adapter in general, because you would be shorting the input signal, and it would burn the source. You would need to recable it to use the balanced output, or have the variant with the detachable cables and have a balanced cable.


----------



## cfranchi (Jan 19, 2022)

Dobrescu George said:


> Hiii, it should be able to, but the difference in quality compared to some better sources will be noticeable.
> 
> BTR5 is good, but not exactly perfect, I would recommend hip-dac2 instead, or something with more punch and power, also with more detail, if you want to get the best out of re800silver.
> 
> Re800 silver has a single ended cable, you cannot use a balanced to single ended adapter in general, because you would be shorting the input signal, and it would burn the source. You would need to recable it to use the balanced output, or have the variant with the detachable cables and have a balanced cable.



Thank you for your answer.

I have just ordered RE800s direct from Hifiman, hip-dac2 seems very nice but finally I’ll pair RE800s with ifi go blu dongle which has 2x more power than BTR5 (I want a convenient and very light solution).


----------



## Vonbuddy

If any of you had to buy three iems made available in 2022 regardless of price and the iems had to be quality (you believe most people would like), what would those 3 iems be at this point in 2022?


----------



## InvisibleInk

Vonbuddy said:


> If any of you had to buy three iems made available in 2022 regardless of price and the iems had to be quality (you believe most people would like), what would those 3 iems be at this point in 2022?


It's only been a little more than two weeks.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 19, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> It's only been a little more than two weeks.


There have been a number of new iems, including the midnight.  But you can include anticipated releases, and I have heard a few options there already.  And include the last quarter of 2021.


----------



## Nimweth

Vonbuddy said:


> If any of you had to buy three iems made available in 2022 regardless of price and the iems had to be quality (you believe most people would like), what would those 3 iems be at this point in 2022?


It might be a good idea to wait for the results of the Members Poll,  which has just finished. That covers all IEMs up to the end of 2021. It's only January 19 so there have not been very many released so far this year!


----------



## Vonbuddy

Nimweth said:


> It might be a good idea to wait for the results of the Members Poll,  which has just finished. That covers all IEMs up to the end of 2021. It's only January 19 so there have not been very many released so far this year!


Ok


----------



## Dobrescu George

If a huge soundstage, amazing clarity, outstanding detail, and all at an entry-level towards midrange bracket are your things, then DUNU has something really nifty in store for you with their Falcon Pro IEMS! 

Those get to replace all of the previous Dunu models that I heard in what I consider to be the most ergonomic IEM they released to date, still with that detailed, dynamic and punchy sound that Dunu shared with their previous IEMs! 

Don't worry, I didn't let them slide, so I took the time to compare the Dunu PRO with much of the heated competition around the price point, so if you're looking for a high quality IEM, I hope my full written review is fun to dig in! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/dunu-falcon-pro-prime-performer-music-reformer.html


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/audirect-introduces-beam-3s-4-4mm-balanced-mqa-usb-dac-amp

This one features Full MQA decoding


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> This one features Full MQA decoding


I wonder how much they had to pay per unit to license that voodoo. What is the MQA tax?


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> I wonder how much they had to pay per unit to license that voodoo. What is the MQA tax?


Shouldn't be that much. Nowadays there are some Usb dac-amps with full MQA decoding under $100. I wish every MQA supported dac had a non-MQA variant.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

cfranchi said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> I have just ordered RE800s direct from Hifiman, hip-dac2 seems very nice but finally I’ll pair RE800s with ifi go blu dongle which has 2x more power than BTR5 (I want a convenient and very light solution).


i absolutely LOVE my RE800 silver's. One of my favorites from day one. I can't even explain why? I just do. The sound makes me happy.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Hot on the heals of last year's Geek Wold GK10 craze, we now have the GK80!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 20, 2022)

GK80. After going through several revisions. Cus a GK10MK2 was not good enough. These are an entirely new model. It is a tribrid using the same housing. Different drivers using an 8mm Graphene plated dynamic for mids and lows + Single BA for treble + dual piezoceramic tweeters.  Sound quality is clearly improved from the GK10. If you were never a fan of the GK10 then I would pass but if you heard their potential and are curious to hear a new Geek Wold tribrid that don't cost much.  This time around they come with a very basic cable. ( ISN G4 shown in pic) So just about anything you own 2 pin wise will be an upgrade from the pack in cable.

Mids have greater body, sound has more depth with better stage imo.  A meatier sound as a result. Treble has a silkier tonal quality. Bass being graphene comes alive when called upon. Music sounds smoother with better cohesion, shows good technical chops for the price and best of all sounds musical. I hope they finally got the QC issues ironed out. These are a clear upgrade on the GK10.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> GK80. After going through several revisions. Cus a GK10MK2 was not good enough. These are an entirely new model. It is a tribrid using the same housing. Different drivers using an 8mm Graphene plated dynamic for mids and lows + Single BA for treble + dual piezoceramic tweeters.  Sound quality is clearly improved from the GK10. If you were never a fan of the GK10 then I would pass but if you heard their potential and are curious to hear a new Geek Wold tribrid that don't cost much.  This time around they come with a very basic cable. ( ISN G4 shown in pic) So just about anything you own 2 pin wise will be an upgrade from the pack in cable.
> 
> Mids have greater body, sound has more depth with better stage imo.  A meatier sound as a result. Treble has a silkier tonal quality. Bass being titanium comes alive when called upon. Music sounds smoother with better cohesion, shows good technical chops for the price and best of all sounds musical. I hope they finally got the QC issues ironed out. These are a clear upgrade on the GK10.


I was just listening to my GK10 on my Opus #3, and they just don't have that zing. The bloated yet recessed mids lose the plot, but I might give the GK80 a chance?


----------



## Dsnuts

There will be more impressions of them soon. 8 ohm impedance will make them sound all over the place depending on your source, but they are much improved from the GK10 none the less.  Been using them like this lately. 



Sound fantastic with Fiios UTWS5. Makes for a nice sounding unit for walks.


----------



## Barndoor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I was just listening to my GK10 on my Opus #3, and they just don't have that zing. The bloated yet recessed mids lose the plot, but I might give the GK80 a chance?


The #3 has quite high impedance so might not be getting the best out of the GK10, especially if using single ended. GK80 is also 8ohms, so might not be worth the risk for you.


----------



## unifutomaki

Vonbuddy said:


> If any of you had to buy three iems made available in 2022 regardless of price and the iems had to be quality (you believe most people would like), what would those 3 iems be at this point in 2022?



3 CCA CRAs.


----------



## ian91 (Jan 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Is it confirmed a rebranded E500?
> 
> I bought a Final E500 recently (bought it for the Final E eartips actually, since the tips are like 15 bucks and the IEM itself is $20 in total). In audiophile calculations, the IEM costs $5 only hahaha.
> 
> Music wise, the E500 is quite meh, but it excels at binural tracks. Soundstage and imaging is very good for the coin, they also excel at videos and movies, rather than music tracks per se.



I've just recently taken the dive on both the E500 and the E1000. I love the E1000, it's great for the music I listen to that's largely acoustic/instrumental. The E500 is a strange beast, I've spent most of the morning trying to discern the main differences and generally they are more midforward, slightly more organic and have better imaging but a smaller soundstage and feel less technically adept than the E1000. The bass is slightly less taught and not as balanced with the rest of the FR on the E500. Having said I could still happily use it for music (and not just binaural tracks).

What impresses me the most with these bullet IEMs with low sensitivity is how you can scale them with amping. Listening to these out of my Little Dot 1+ is great fun and the tubes bring more natural overtones to what were already great products for the price. Plus the tips! They're great and I've adopted a set onto my more expensive IEM that was very tip sensitive and with which I was struggling to find a companion tip that settled coarse uppermid/treble without ruining the soundstage.


----------



## jmwant

https://azalush5.hatenablog.com/entry/2022/01/ikko-opal-oh2-iem-review

Found this review on the OH2.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/ikko-releases-itx01-a-hifi-usb-hub-with-custom-dac-and-amp-chipset

An interesting device.Any info regarding the dac chip used?


----------



## Barndoor

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/ikko-releases-itx01-a-hifi-usb-hub-with-custom-dac-and-amp-chipset
> 
> An interesting device.Any info regarding the dac chip used?


The DAC is a customised SNC8600, which means nothing to me!


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 20, 2022)

I think it was made as a do it all USB charger/ display / sound/ media extender for your laptops.  I actually have one of them at my house but I haven't even tried it yet. Might have to bust it open and give it a go. With laptops being more streamlined nowadays I can see the thought process in making something like this.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 20, 2022)

So i decided to order the BFB Lark after a while talking to @1clearhead , let's see if they deserve the hype from him. Ordered at 19$


----------



## 1clearhead

Tzennn said:


> So i decided to order the BFB Lark after a while talking to @1clearhead , let's see if they deserve the hype from him. Ordered at 19$


I never like to use the word "hype", but if you like DD's for a more natural listening experience, you'll probably will like these a lot. They have enough technicalities and micro-details to sound amazing. Also, remember they are on the budget scale, so the detachable cable needs to be used with the tie-clip that comes in the package for a less micro-phonics experience. Or, you can just change them for copper or silver detachable cables.
Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## FSTOP

1clearhead said:


> I never like to use the word "hype", but if you like DD's for a more natural listening experience, you'll probably will like these a lot. They have enough technicalities and micro-details to sound amazing. Also, remember they are on the budget scale, so the detachable cable needs to be used with the tie-clip that comes in the package for a less micro-phonics experience. Or, you can just change them for copper or silver detachable cables.
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Clear


Can you order/get the Lark outside of China now? Am interested but didn't think there was a seller globally yet, wish I could purchase a set or two!


----------



## 1clearhead

FSTOP said:


> Can you order/get the Lark outside of China now? Am interested but didn't think there was a seller globally yet, wish I could purchase a set or two!


It seems like the only way to still get them is still through Taobao by using an Agent (a middle man) to send the product to you. I tried to convince him to sell them through Aliexpress or Penon, but he still holds back and I have no idea why.

-Clear


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks like AudioSense just launched a new hybrid IEM called the AQ4.


----------



## Dobrescu George

When you hear the word Streamer you sometimes think of complicated services and worse than CD quality, so how about a Smart DAC / Amplifier made by none other than Cyrus Audio Ltd!!

I'm talking about the Cyurs One Cast, with support for all Streaming services, but also a heavy duty, high-end Hifi Stereo Amplifier that can push 2 x 100 W and drive basically any speaker, and has a high-end class AB Headphone AMP embedded, that features 2 x 1W, with a 1300V/us Slew Rate, all along the magical Cyrus DAC!

The best part is that is also has SID or Speaker Impedance Detector, and it automatically calibrates to your speaker to best power and drive them, and has a Linear Power Supply inside! It should end all your search for a desktop DAC/AMP, and is one good looking unit too. Information on how it actually performs, and comparisons with other high-end solutions in the full written review!!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...egrated-amplifier-english-media-flagship.html


----------



## jmwant

Barndoor said:


> The DAC is a customised SNC8600, which means nothing to me!


Never heard of it. Thanks


----------



## Audiosolace

The Fiio JD3 is an affordable dynamic driver IEM with an 'warm, easy-going, amenable sound'. Read our full review for more info.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> So i decided to order the BFB Lark after a while talking to @1clearhead , let's see if they deserve the hype from him. Ordered at 19$


The Lark give me the vibe of the Fostex TE05.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> Looks like AudioSense just launched a new hybrid IEM called the AQ4.


WHAT?! A BA + DD hybrid?! HOW FANCY! Cutting edge!


----------



## holsen

tgx78 said:


> Looks like AudioSense just launched a new hybrid IEM called the AQ4.


Well,  have you bitten?  I'm thinking about it.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/pre-order-begins-for-ikko-oh2-valentines-day-limited-edition-iems

Looks like a nice package.


----------



## FSTOP

1clearhead said:


> It seems like the only way to still get them is still through Taobao by using an Agent (a middle man) to send the product to you. I tried to convince him to sell them through Aliexpress or Penon, but he still holds back and I have no idea why.
> 
> -Clear


Thanks! Wish they'd reconsider, looks like a good little bud. Think I'd like it based on the graph too.  😔


----------



## tgx78

holsen said:


> Well,  have you bitten?  I'm thinking about it.


Yes


----------



## 1clearhead

FSTOP said:


> Thanks! Wish they'd reconsider, looks like a good little bud. Think I'd like it based on the graph too.  😔


Below are some agents that can help you order from Taobao. You can read their services and see which one's the best for you.

1) https://www.howtotao.com/buy-from-taobao

2) https://goodhopefreight.com/taobao-shipping/taobao-shipping-to-usa

3) https://baohero.com/taobao-agent-usa

4) https://www.tbget.com

5) https://parcelup.com

Make sure you send send them the link below to purchase your item...

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.506f2e8diKOQMx&id=646162316475&_u=t206rtltra1760


This is the best I can help you with.


-Clear


----------



## Tzennn

This graph looks like a endgame gear... For me atleast


----------



## kmmbd

iFi xDSD Gryphon is the swiss-army-knife of portable DAC/Amps. Received this one yesterday and loving it so far.


----------



## baskingshark

Wow after KZ had success collaborating with some bigname tuners like Crinacle and BGGAR, Shuoer is now riding on their tailcoats:

https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/posts/988262555380462





Seems to be a BGGAR collab this time.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, Check out my review on CCA CRA *HERE**.


*


----------



## AlexCBSN

kmmbd said:


> iFi xDSD Gryphon is the swiss-army-knife of portable DAC/Amps. Received this one yesterday and loving it so far.


If mojo2 is a hoax or turns to be the same as the beautiful thing it is the 1 (which i doubt so) I’m on for this


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Wow after KZ had success collaborating with some bigname tuners like Crinacle and BGGAR, Shuoer is now riding on their tailcoats:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/posts/988262555380462
> 
> ...


How does someone tune so many earphones? He must be paying people to write his audio reviews... or maybe that's why he's using a 2 minute review style now.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Wow after KZ had success collaborating with some bigname tuners like Crinacle and BGGAR, Shuoer is now riding on their tailcoats:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/posts/988262555380462
> 
> ...


BGGAR's target response is pretty solid, just a bit more bass than my preference. This set ended up graphing similar to Timeless but with a more elevated mid-treble. Another strong attempt for a Planar but still not smooth enough for my liking.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 23, 2022)

My weekend post about the new GK80. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk80.25671/review/27767/



GK80 with a proper source. NOT this cable that comes with it. You know it is bad news when the cable comes out of your case tangled up more than half the time you take the phones out. It works is all I can say about the cable.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

kmmbd said:


> iFi xDSD Gryphon is the swiss-army-knife of portable DAC/Amps. Received this one yesterday and loving it so far.



Yep! It is pretty nice! We received one too from @iFi audio (courtesy of their awesome rep @Sebastien Chiu ) to test out our latest prototype. We'll be bringing it to CanJam NYC next month too, so people can check it out at our booth, if anyone here plans on attending!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yep! It is pretty nice! We received one too from @iFi audio (courtesy of their awesome rep @Sebastien Chiu ) to test out our latest prototype. We'll be bringing it to CanJam NYC next month too, so people can check it out at our booth, if anyone here plans on attending!


Dunu Titan S?


----------



## ChrisOc

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Dunu Titan S?


Dunu Titan S





Review in the near future. This is a preproduction unit but essentially sonics are the same as the final production units.


----------



## Robius

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How does someone tune so many earphones? He must be paying people to write his audio reviews... or maybe that's why he's using a 2 minute review style now.


And who is paying you to write this comment?


----------



## jsmiller58

Robius said:


> And who is paying you to write this comment?


I think @LaughMoreDaily comment was in jest…


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

kmmbd said:


> iFi xDSD Gryphon is the swiss-army-knife of portable DAC/Amps. Received this one yesterday and loving it so far.





DUNU-Topsound said:


> Yep! It is pretty nice! We received one too from @iFi audio (courtesy of their awesome rep @Sebastien Chiu ) to test out our latest prototype. We'll be bringing it to CanJam NYC next month too, so people can check it out at our booth, if anyone here plans on attending!



Thanks guys! I appreciate the love.




Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Dunu Titan S?





ChrisOc said:


> Dunu Titan S
> 
> 
> 
> Review in the near future. This is a preproduction unit but essentially sonics are the same as the final production units.



Titan S indeed! I got one to be my around $100 reference point.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Dunu Titan S?


TITAN S is not a prototype anymore.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

ChrisOc said:


> Dunu Titan S
> 
> 
> 
> Review in the near future. This is a preproduction unit but essentially sonics are the same as the final production units.


Seems that Dunu is now aiming on those under $100 range too. I only tried Dunu twice, their older models, FLC8 and original Falcon C. I'm also want to test their SA3 and upcoming SA4.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

DUNU-Topsound said:


> TITAN S is not a prototype anymore.


Okay, Single DD?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Okay, Single DD?



We do have a prototype single DD that we're testing out, but it's not the one pictured in the back of that image.


----------



## ChrisOc

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Seems that Dunu is now aiming on those under $100 range too. I only tried Dunu twice, their older models, FLC8 and original Falcon C. I'm also want to test their SA3 and upcoming SA4.


Without saying too much before burn-in and before I have the opportunity to try them out properly, so far they are impressive!


----------



## zenki

Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM? 
inc. link if possible.


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM?
> inc. link if possible.



I bought around 20 hard cases from Aliexpress at $1 USD each. *Yes $1 USD, not an error!*





They look like the above. Just search "KZ ABS resin" on Aliexpress and multiple shops sell it. The inner lining is lined with some sponge thing. Very hardy and cheap and good.

Best part is I have a similar case from Westone which costs $20 USD. Just because they emblazoned some lame brand logo on it, they conveniently jacked up the price by 20x LOL.


----------



## BenF

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Seems that Dunu is now aiming on those under $100 range too. I only tried Dunu twice, their older models, FLC8 and original Falcon C. I'm also want to test their SA3 and upcoming SA4.


Looks like you only tried Dunu once - FLC8 is not made by Dunu  
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/flc-technology-flc8.20670/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

BenF said:


> Looks like you only tried Dunu once - FLC8 is not made by Dunu
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/flc-technology-flc8.20670/


Oh Right it wasn't even Dunu, now I know. Thanks for rectifying my mistake, mate.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for a warm sounding Chifi IEM with fairly good detail, great comfort, and which is part of the entry-level bracket, the T3 Plus from Tinhifi and Linsoul Audio redefined my expectations from what Chifi IEMs are able to deliver. 

This ain't that shouty, sibilant sound that people usually associate with the Tin series, and T3 Plus actually follows an entirely different signature, which I explore in depth in my full written review, also comparing the new T3 Plus to other IEMs to help you find your next fun dealer~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/tin-t3-plus-iems-chifis-getting-hotter.html


----------



## assassin10000

baskingshark said:


> I bought around 20 hard cases from Aliexpress at $1 USD each. *Yes $1 USD, not an error!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but the westone ones actually seal out water. The kz ones don't. 

Tested them both in my sink lol.


----------



## axhng

zenki said:


> Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM?
> inc. link if possible.


i'm using these from a physical store near me. though they have a store on shopee SG too. not sure where else to buy them. I like how they stack together which makes them easier to grab for me instead of having multiple smaller ones. Though these are not air tight or what though, so if humidity or moisture is a concern, probably not recommended.

https://shopee.sg/(BUNDLE-OF-3)-YIZ...-Boxes-(2-Tier-3-Tier)-i.426291104.3078097100


----------



## IEMbiker (Jan 24, 2022)

assassin10000 said:


> Ah, but the westone ones actually seal out water. The kz ones don't.
> 
> Tested them both in my sink lol.


Just replace the KZ box oring with a thicker one for USD1 and still save you USD18.  

Or this one for better seal and size for thicker cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001057940593.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.6.342a5cf6RuDOFu&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/softears-volume-latest-triple-driver-hybrid-set-of-iems

The most affordable Softears IEM yet?


----------



## baskingshark

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/softears-volume-latest-triple-driver-hybrid-set-of-iems
> 
> The most affordable Softears IEM yet?



The purported 5 ohm impedance, is gonna make this a very fussy IEM when it comes to source pairing (as per the "rules of eight" for source output impedance matching).

Probably will hiss like a snake on some sources too, based on the high sensitivity (123.7dB/Vrms).


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jan 24, 2022)

got my QOA "hearts" Vesper. They look very unusual, rich color that goes a little pink. Sound-wise: I had the green version a year ago and I didn't really like it (a lot of bass and a screaming midrange at ~2.5kHz), but the red version definitely changed the sound! Firstly: there is no click of the speaker membrane when inserted into the ear, really, in my green membrane, the membrane often sunk and the sound disappeared, there is no such thing. The bass has become a little less, the middle and vocals are now not scream. But, the click is not completely gone, however, to get it - you have to put the headphones in to the brain, haha, in general, I don’t observe a click. I specifically asked Keener about this - they said that the first versions had a small hole, there was a click on it, after they fixed it.

I understand that this is already drawing on a review, but I can say that now I do not feel disgust for them as I had for the green version. This version is better. Oh, I forgot, for some reason my faceplates are a bit crooked, haha, but this is noticeable only if you compare them side by side. And one more thing - they are very light, for long wearing I would recommend them, Probably for girls it will be the best solution 🤔


----------



## Dsnuts

I bet you QOA is family/ relations to Kinera. Folks that make Kinera has a sister in there or wife who wanted to start their own brand. Earphones for the ladies. All the QOA stuff has feminine colors and even the cases they come with look like compact cases. They are called Queen of Audio. Lol. They are tuned and designed by Kinera.

In a way I think these guys are onto something. Not enough designs for the ladies. As you guys know most earphones are unisex in design but I think QOA is the first to actually make them feminine in colors and design.

Don't know too many ladies that are into audio. My coworkers think I am crazy for bringing a different earphone every day to work and back. My point is most in the hobby are men, especially around these parts. I am ok with the fellas and all but ahem.  Maybe more designs like the QOA stuff needs to be made to get them ladies on board.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Dsnuts said:


> I bet you QOA is family/ relations to Kinera. Folks that make Kinera has a sister in there or wife who wanted to start their own brand. Earphones for the ladies. All the QOA stuff has feminine colors and even the cases they come with look like compact cases. They are called Queen of Audio. Lol. They are tuned and designed by Kinera.
> 
> In a way I think these guys are onto something. Not enough designs for the ladies. As you guys know most earphones are unisex in design but I think QOA is the first to actually make them feminine in colors and design.
> 
> Don't know too many ladies that are into audio. My coworkers think I am crazy for bringing a different earphone every day to work and back. My point is most in the hobby are men, especially around these parts. I am ok with the fellas and all but ahem.  Maybe more designs like the QOA stuff needs to be made to get them ladies on board.


but when the second half wants very pretty headphones, you immediately know which ones to take, lol. In our country, by the way, there are many girls who are in the musical theme of hi-fi


----------



## baskingshark

New TRN BAX

https://twitter.com/store_trn/status/1484834949769220099









Apparently contains a magnetostat (good they aren't marketing it as a fake EST). Seems a lot of companies wanna ride on this magnetostat/electret hype this year, and TRN is a bit late to the game.

TRN has been more miss than hit in recent times, and TRN's eternal rivals KZ have already gotten big names to tune for them (eg Crinacle, BGGAR), TRN is still playing catch-up. So any brave souls wanna take one for the team and try this magnetostat set?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is new. Never seen this brand before. ECCI? New on Penon site for $75. A hybrid it looks like.






*ECCI YST-02 1BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi in-ear Earphone

Description*

Custom ultra-high single balanced armature

Japanese CCAW voice coil dynamic driver

5N single crystal copper silver-plated cable

Acoustic Space Tuning Technology

PVD gold-plated border inlaid dyed natural abalone shells

Easy to push omnivorous, comfortable to wear

*Starting from the heart, YST*

ECCI earphones have always pursued the natural and transparent sound , which is dominated by easy-to-push and long-lasting listening, and implements the theme of not getting tired of listening. Reference is aimed at matching mobile phones to portable lossless players, so that the pleasure of enjoying high-quality music can be brought to more different groups of people, this as a reason to open a new series of products Yinshite.

*Auricle zone pressure adjustment, comfortable fit in the ear*

Wear around the ear, with memory PU hose ear hooks, more comfortable and more stable to wear. The small cavity is in line with the shape of the human ear, and there is no pressure when wearing it for a long time.

*Two-way frequency division hybrid driver, simplifying complexity, not blindly stacking materials, suitable is good*

Two-way frequency division is a very common frequency division method in traditional HiFi bookshelf speakers, usually provided by large-sized speakers. Through multiple selection speakers with cooperative speaker manufacturers and then design and pairing combinations, physical frequency division and RC circuit frequency division are used to make the timbre accurate and the transition natural and loose.

*Multi-tuning damping technology*

Front and rear double pressure relief holes + multi-layer tube damping structure, balance the pressure in the ear, improve the overall wearing comfort.

*Rich cable expandability*

The cable is made of four-strand litz structure single crystal copper silver-plated, and the cross-braided wire can effectively reduce the loss and distortion of signal transmission. The custom 2pin 0.78mm interface is highly resistant to unplugging to ensure signal transmission.

*Space reconstruction tuning 

Comprehensive use of sound psychology, acoustics, subjective aesthetic, the strong depth of space conditioning, strengthen the specific non-sensitive frequency, enhance the depth of sound diving, improve the sound head space, improve the degree of music information separation to obtain similar to the room listening speaker from far and near experience. 

Jewelry-grade appearance creates a light and luxurious texture

The PVD gold-plated cover is inlaid with dyed natural abalone shells, and with high-transparency resin, it has a jewelry-grade texture. The color of the natural panel is unique, making it a good-looking blind box, is a good sound and a bright accessory.

*The abalone shell has an uneven structure at the microscopic angle, and it can produce brilliant and colorful colors under different incident angles of the optical fiber, which is the real abalone shell. Panel appearance is random

Specification

Brand: ECCI

Model:YST-02
Driver: 10mm composite diaphragm + custom ultra-high balanced armature
Sensitivity: 102dB/Vrms(@1kHz)
Impedance: 30Ω ±15%(@1kHz)
Distortion: <1%(@1kHz/1mW)
Frequency response: 5Hz-40kHz
Cable material: litz single crystal copper silver-plated
Cable: 1.25m
Plug: 3.5mm
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm*


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. Never seen this brand before. ECCI? New on Penon site for $75. A hybrid it looks like.
> 
> 
> *ECCI YST-02 1BA + Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi in-ear Earphone
> ...


Ecci is old school , had some iems back in 2010


----------



## Dsnuts

Never heard of em. Apparently good enough to make it on the sales page of Penon. I know Penon folks don't sell stuff they feel is not good on their site.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> Never heard of em. Apparently good enough to make it on the sales page of Penon. I know Penon folks don't sell stuff they feel is not good on their site.


They were the one that carries them


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review of TRI Starlight 1DD+2BA+4EST tri-brid IEM with comparisons to TRI Starshine, Moondrop S8, Softears RSV and ItsFit Fusion. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!

TRI Starlight​


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Dsnuts said:


> ECCI


I sometimes think that Ikea comes up with the naming for chi-fi iems ...


----------



## Xinlisupreme

XINHS is going to release an IEM...


----------



## jagujetas72

*"whew"* was all I could get out after I finally finished the review for these and got them out of my ears. What a roller coaster of an IEM (the FR would probably nod along with that asssesment) 

It's not bad, and some elements are indeed a step in the right direction, trebleheads rejoice! Treble-sensitives, look elsewhere

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kotori-audio-dauntless.25625/review/27785/


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Xinlisupreme said:


> XINHS is going to release an IEM...


their cables are just top, maybe the headphones will be the same


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I didn’t try their cables, any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jan 25, 2022)

Xinlisupreme said:


> I didn’t try their cables, any suggestions?








For example - graphene + silver plated cabel - super sound! Good soundstage and highs, but it is very heavy.





And this blue - too my top. very light, nice looking and soft. it has little effect on the sound - it only improves the sound without distortion and accent. I recommend it very much, no ads, I bought 4 of them already


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

About XIHNS iems:
1dd 2ba - 85$
1dd 4ba - 185$


----------



## ian91

Mr.HiAudio said:


>



Which XINHS cable is this? Thanks


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jan 25, 2022)

@ian91 looks this one


----------



## ian91

Xinlisupreme said:


> @ian91 looks this one



Thanks man


----------



## Dobrescu George

I want to bring you some fun today, so I posted a full video review on DX240 from IBasso Audio!! If you've seen one of my videos before, you know it will have music, fun mood, and tons of info, and if you have never seen one before, you can give it a go

I hope you have fun out there, and that you keep enjoying the music


----------



## cqtek

I have received the TFZ Tequila Pro.
What can I say? The debate was opened messages ago and you are right about many things. But I can't help but like the bass of these IEMS. There is also an improved clarity. It is true that I was expecting the trend to change, as it happened with the TFZ T2 Pro or the My Love 4. But it didn't happen. What is left? Perhaps a successful revision of the beloved No.3.
I like the exterior design too, it's small, it's closed, it's reminiscent of the Tequila 1, but more refined and elegant.
I'll put up some graphics and you can debate. I'll be enjoying its sound.


----------



## r31ya

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I sometimes think that Ikea comes up with the naming for chi-fi iems ...


the one comes to mind, ECCI NTR-03, Oyakodon.


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> New TRN BAX
> 
> https://twitter.com/store_trn/status/1484834949769220099
> 
> ...


The shells are cool. Fingers crossed they also copy the current harman trend 😜


----------



## Jmop

cqtek said:


> I have received the TFZ Tequila Pro.
> What can I say? The debate was opened messages ago and you are right about many things. But I can't help but like the bass of these IEMS. There is also an improved clarity. It is true that I was expecting the trend to change, as it happened with the TFZ T2 Pro or the My Love 4. But it didn't happen. What is left? Perhaps a successful revision of the beloved No.3.
> I like the exterior design too, it's small, it's closed, it's reminiscent of the Tequila 1, but more refined and elegant.
> I'll put up some graphics and you can debate. I'll be enjoying its sound.


Idk about those shells but this isn't bad for a v-shaped response.


----------



## Jmop

Not to detract from the thread, I'm not sure where I should ask this but it's the biggest thread I'm following. I'm currently interested in an item being sold on carousell and I believe the seller is looking to sell within Malaysia only. As I am from the US I can't access the site and am wondering if a reputable member here can act as a third party between the seller and myself. It would be very much appreciated. PM me, thanks.


----------



## Bitsir

cqtek said:


> I have received the TFZ Tequila Pro.
> What can I say? The debate was opened messages ago and you are right about many things. But I can't help but like the bass of these IEMS. There is also an improved clarity. It is true that I was expecting the trend to change, as it happened with the TFZ T2 Pro or the My Love 4. But it didn't happen. What is left? Perhaps a successful revision of the beloved No.3.
> I like the exterior design too, it's small, it's closed, it's reminiscent of the Tequila 1, but more refined and elegant.
> I'll put up some graphics and you can debate. I'll be enjoying its sound.


So basically it is an unabashed V-shape? It is even more bassy and trebly than the OH10, with less treble extension.

What about technicalities, stage, refinement, treble peaks etc. of the Tequila Pro. 

With the Olina coming out soon at $99, I am most curious to find out how they compare.


----------



## Jmop

Bitsir said:


> So basically it is an unabashed V-shape? It is even more bassy and trebly than the OH10, with less treble extension.
> 
> What about technicalities, stage, refinement, treble peaks etc. of the Tequila Pro.
> 
> With the Olina coming out soon at $99, I am most curious to find out how they compare.


Have you heard the OH10? I didn't pick them up since I thought the OH1's pacing was a little off.. Fit me like a glove though, and I know the OH10 is shaped the same.


----------



## Bitsir

Jmop said:


> Have you heard the OH10? I didn't pick them up since I thought the OH1's pacing was a little off.. Fit me like a glove though, and I know the OH10 is shaped the same.


Oh, no. I should have clarified that I based that statement upon the graphs in the post I replied to.

In the graph comparison, the Tequila Pro is even more V-shaped than the OH10.


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> Not to detract from the thread, I'm not sure where I should ask this but it's the biggest thread I'm following. I'm currently interested in an item being sold on carousell and I believe the seller is looking to sell within Malaysia only. As I am from the US I can't access the site and am wondering if a reputable member here can act as a third party between the seller and myself. It would be very much appreciated. PM me, thanks.


You can use a package forwarding service if he is willing to ship within Malaysia.


----------



## Jmop (Jan 26, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> You can use a package forwarding service if he is willing to ship within Malaysia.


How is this possible if I need to negotiate with an individual seller?


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> Any recommendations?


In my country I use Shop & Ship. They are powered by Aramex and have warehouse at almost every known country in the world. No idea if they are operating in the USA in the same manner though, here's the link: https://www.shopandship.com/

Check this also: https://forwardbuy.com/how-it-works/


----------



## cqtek

Bitsir said:


> So basically it is an unabashed V-shape? It is even more bassy and trebly than the OH10, with less treble extension.
> 
> What about technicalities, stage, refinement, treble peaks etc. of the Tequila Pro.
> 
> With the Olina coming out soon at $99, I am most curious to find out how they compare.


I will write a review, but in a few weeks time.


Jmop said:


> Have you heard the OH10? I didn't pick them up since I thought the OH1's pacing was a little off.. Fit me like a glove though, and I know the OH10 is shaped the same.


The OH10 is heavier than the OH1, but they have the same shape and a very similar frequency response. But, technically the OH10 is superior and more refined.


----------



## Jmop

cqtek said:


> I will write a review, but in a few weeks time.
> 
> The OH10 is heavier than the OH1, but they have the same shape and a very similar frequency response. But, technically the OH10 is superior and more refined.


Do you think I would similarly not like the OH10 if I thought the OH1 lacked coherency between the drivers?


----------



## Dobrescu George

I felt like I never talk about how to get good audio on iPhones, so here's my review on a lightning dongle, the Maktar Spectra X2. The name may not ring a bell, but NextDrive surely should, and they renamed to Maktar Spectra now, the company offering what I consider to be a really good sound for those who prefer the apple to the robots~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/maktar-spectra-x2-power-for-apples.html


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> Do you think I would similarly not like the OH10 if I thought the OH1 lacked coherency between the drivers?


I believe so. I reviewed the OH10 and OH01 both, and even though technically OH10 had the edge, OH01 had more balance across the spectrum.


----------



## Barndoor

Whizzer BS1 being released in a couple of weeks for about $20.
Open backed 13.6mm single dynamic.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barndoor said:


> Whizzer BS1 being released in a couple of weeks for about $20.
> Open backed 13.6mm single dynamic.


I might jump on this, just for the aesthetic.


----------



## Asakurai

Barndoor said:


> Whizzer BS1 being released in a couple of weeks for about $20.
> Open backed 13.6mm single dynamic.


Graph against Tanya from Chinese reviewer


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

This is my favorite combo at the moment. It's getting more eartime than the DUNU, Timeless, Opus #3, R2, Sony A55, etc. 

The Fiio X3 III + Hifiman RE800 Silver. The single dynamic plays BIG. Punchy fast bass. Extended and sparkly treble that's airy and a wide stage. The only draw back? The recessed mids. Damn, if this thing was more balanced, it would be be a killer. A best of class IEM, but it's not too far off. Just V shaped. The timbre kicks a$$. Detailed with very good technicalities. Just odd to me that Hifiman, known for years as having killer lush and pronounced mids, tuned the RE800 this way? Still, it's such a fun listen. Addicting!


----------



## AlexCBSN

Dobrescu George said:


> I felt like I never talk about how to get good audio on iPhones, so here's my review on a lightning dongle, the Maktar Spectra X2. The name may not ring a bell, but NextDrive surely should, and they renamed to Maktar Spectra now, the company offering what I consider to be a really good sound for those who prefer the apple to the robots~
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/maktar-spectra-x2-power-for-apples.html


Dunno if it's appropriate to do this but if you could/ want to, the ikko zerda itm05 (it's almost a year old or so just like the spectra) it's the best iOS dongle around. Sad that nobody talks about it. It truly deserves a spot. It was the last dongle I had before migrating to android.


----------



## Dobrescu George

AlexCBSN said:


> Dunno if it's appropriate to do this but if you could/ want to, the ikko zerda itm05 (it's almost a year old or so just like the spectra) it's the best iOS dongle around. Sad that nobody talks about it. It truly deserves a spot. It was the last dongle I had before migrating to android.



Thank you for the heads-up! 

I had the type-C variant of ITM05, before it developed a problem, I think I somehow broke the cable when installing it, but in the meanwhile IKKO focused more on OH1S Gems, OH2, and IMT01, so I never got around to fixing the ITM05 yet.


----------



## cqtek

Jmop said:


> Do you think I would similarly not like the OH10 if I thought the OH1 lacked coherency between the drivers?


I can't decide for you. But if the frequency responses are almost the same between OH1 and OH10 and you find inconsistencies between drivers.... It is possible that you think the same about OH10. In my opinion, I hold this OH10 model in high esteem, being among the most used ones. I would prefer a different low end sound and a somewhat different tuning from the high mids onwards. But I don't find that inconsistency. Maybe I call it something else. 
The OH1 sounded a bit harsh to me. The OH10 polished the end of the notes, without losing analytical ability. That's the refinement I'm referring to.


----------



## Montree

Barndoor said:


> Whizzer BS1 being released in a couple of weeks for about $20.
> Open backed 13.6mm single dynamic.


Video review:


----------



## Dsnuts (Jan 27, 2022)

New Shozy Magma EST Tribrid.



*Shozy MAGMA 2EST + 1BA + 1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMS
Description

Electrostatic tweeter
lt's every audiophile's dream to have a pair of electrostatics in their living room. With the development of the Electrostatic Tweeter, Sonion brings the same technology inside the ear canal, without the need for an external amplifier.
Meticulously tuned with only the best components for ultra-low distortion performance
Proprietary compound-molecule composite membrane
Knowles mid-range balanced armatures
Sonion dual-EST super tweeters
Ergonomic design with 3D printed inner framework
Cable terminated in 2.5/4.4/3.5mm
Selected high-purity silver-plated copper cable with enhanced shielding
Melodious & harmonious sound design

The quartet design weaves together seamlessly best selected drivers from 3 domains. The bass energy of dynamic drivers, the micro-details retrieval in balanced armatures and cutting-edge tweeter technology powered by Sonion intertwines for an ultra-low distortion, immersive sound experience.

Revolutionary, electrostatic technology
A good tweeter is the “icing on the cake” of a good earphone.
It's every audiophile's dream to have a pair of electrostatics in their living room. With the development of the Electrostatic Tweeter, Sonion brings the same technology inside the ear canal, without the need for an external amplifier.
Knowles balanced armature
Knowles' tiny balanced armature drivers occupy less than 1/2 the volume of the smallest dynamic speakers, yet provide premium sound. Small enough to fit in the ear tip, balanced armature drivers allow more room in hear-ables for sensors, additional features, or a larger battery, without sacrificing comfort. Their high efficiency means longer battery life in the coming next.
Proprietary compound-molecule composite dynamic driver
High magnetic flux for enhanced transient response and micro-details capturing power. Natural, super-fast response and an extreme smooth articulation achieved by meticulously engineered cross-over network that maximizes sensitivity and efficiency.

Purity for clarity

Every pair of Magma IEM comes with a high quality and purity silver-plated copper cable with selected gauge and formation, this is designed for enhanced sonic performance and uncompromised quality with enhanced shielding.

Every pair is built unique
Assembled, tuned and polished by hands.
Specification
Brand: Shozy

Model: MAGMA
Driver: 2 EST + 1BA + 1 dynamic
EST: 2 Sonion custom driver for ultra-high frequency
Balanced armature : Knowles custom driver for mid-high frequency
Dynamic : 9.2mm composite molecular diaphragm
Frequency response: 20Hz-20kHz
Impedance: 21ohm@1kHz
Sensitivity: 105dB±1dB@1kHz
THD: <0.1%@1kHz
Crossover: 3-way independent sound pathway
Cable: 4 braid high purity silver-plated oxygen copper
Cable length: 1.2m
Termination: 2pin 0.78mm*


----------



## Carlsan

Price - $499.00. Looks good.


----------



## Dsnuts

Carlsan said:


> Price - $499.00. Looks good.


Seems to be a direct competitor to the ISN EST50 . Will keep an eye out for how this one turns out.


----------



## Carlsan (Jan 27, 2022)

I like how these hybrids with EST drivers are going down in price. If they can keep the tuning right, especially with those EST's, then they can sound exceptional. The Moondrop Variations is another one. The Variations was probably my best value purchase during last years holidays, cost about $440 on sale, but gives $900 sound.
​


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan (Jan 27, 2022)

Carlsan said:


> I like how these hybrids with EST drivers are going down in price. If they can keep the tuning right, especially with those EST's, then they can sound exceptional. The Moondrop Variations is another one. The Variations was probably my best value purchase during last years holidays, cost about $440 on sale, but gives $900 sound.
> ​


Nice to see some praise for the Variations. Those are my first big step forward from the budget level and I've got some expectations. Got them at last years BF for 430$ after I had a chance to give Blessing 2 a try, and hope to receive them in the middle of the next month. The wait has been tough on me, but I hope it pays off. I also hope that my source won't limit their performance too much.

I'd love to see more reasonably priced self-powered DAC/AMPs on the market instead of a wild stream of all those new dongles being released what seems like every weekend.


----------



## InvisibleInk

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> I'd love to see more reasonably priced self-powered DAC/AMPs on the market



Can you give us an example?


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Dsnuts said:


> New Shozy Magma EST Tribrid.
> 
> *Shozy MAGMA 2EST + 1BA + 1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMS
> Description
> ...


Given shozy Pola and POLA 39 that i have tried, hopefully this will not depend much on the tips and source synergy and provide that amount of beautiful details and feel of the treble region with adding better not V shaped mids.


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan (Jan 27, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> Can you give us an example?


TRI TK-2, Aune BU2, iFi Hip Dac. Maybe something akin to FiiO's BTR5 and Shanling's UP5 even. Of course, "reasonably priced" is a pretty vague criteria, but the first two examples might give you the idea. I think this type of devices is severely underrepresented and I'd like to see more offers out there. Of course, there are other portable iFi's products, as well as Chord Mojo, but those are in another league, price wise at least.


----------



## Jmop

cqtek said:


> I can't decide for you. But if the frequency responses are almost the same between OH1 and OH10 and you find inconsistencies between drivers.... It is possible that you think the same about OH10. In my opinion, I hold this OH10 model in high esteem, being among the most used ones. I would prefer a different low end sound and a somewhat different tuning from the high mids onwards. But I don't find that inconsistency. Maybe I call it something else.
> The OH1 sounded a bit harsh to me. The OH10 polished the end of the notes, without losing analytical ability. That's the refinement I'm referring to.


Gotcha, much appreciated.


----------



## InvisibleInk

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> TRI TK-2, Aune BU2, iFi Hip Dac. Maybe something akin to FiiO's BTR5 and Shanling's UP5 even. Of course, "reasonably priced" is a pretty vague criteria, but the first two examples might give you the idea. I think this type of devices is severely underrepresented and I'd like to see more offers there. Of course, there are other iFi's products, as well as Chord Mojo, but those are in another league, price wise at least.



Got it. I love my $130.00 Hip-DAC. I have an xDuoo X10T II portable digital transport velcro-ed to it most of the time. Great sound for the prices. Can power almost headphone on the market.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I just posted a video, but it is time for another one!! Today I review FiiO BTR5 2021 in viddy, a Bluetooth DAC/AMP/Receiver with an improved sound from the original and with support for the controversial MQA format~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3uEUYbNl64


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> New Shozy Magma EST Tribrid.
> 
> *Shozy MAGMA 2EST + 1BA + 1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-ear Earphone Audiophile IEMS
> Description
> ...



Looks beautiful!

I very much hope this Magma is better than their last release, the Shozy Ceres. The Shozy Ceres was retailing at $180 USD and was downright the worst IEM I tried last year. BA timbre, with midbass bleeding to the other frequencies, very low FI sound with bad technical performance. Wonky tonality with an overall dark signature barring a sudden 10 kHz spike to scare listeners. Would rate it 1.5 - 2/5.


----------



## Dsnuts

I got a sample of the ceres. Never posted a review of it. Lol.


----------



## Mr Trev

Haven't been following this thread so I have no idea if it's been posted already…
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/sdtle0/72_drivers_true_end_game_iem/

Lemme know how it sounds


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 27, 2022)

Carlsan said:


> I like how these hybrids with EST drivers are going down in price. If they can keep the tuning right, especially with those EST's, then they can sound exceptional. The Variations was probably my best value purchase during last years holidays, cost about $440 on sale, but gives $900 sound.


I bought a $15USD C8-S cable from NiceHCK recently and it made my $13USD QKZ VK4 sound like a $39USD earphone.


----------



## WAON303

Magma has the same driver set up as the EST 112. Was hoping this one would be around $400 but alas, it's almost the same price as the 112.

Not exactly hyped given that the Ceres was a fiery train wreck.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Magma has the same driver set up as the EST 112. Was hoping this one would be around $400 but alas, it's almost the same price as the 112.
> 
> Not exactly hyped given that the Ceres was a fiery train wreck.


Shozy has always been terrible. Dark tunings. The EST 112 is the best of my collection, and expertly tuned. If the bass was just a tad faster and punchy, it would be damn near perfect. Buy a DUNU EST 112 and save your money on the Shozy.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr Trev said:


> Haven't been following this thread so I have no idea if it's been posted already…
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/sdtle0/72_drivers_true_end_game_iem/
> 
> Lemme know how it sounds


Wow i see this a lots on taobao but don't know what this is. Now i know this is toilet ...
Edit: that thing cost 1530$ and looks that ridiculous


----------



## Tzennn

Anyone have intime sora light 2019? 36 $ for this set seems like a good deal tho


----------



## PKTK

Barndoor said:


> The #3 has quite high impedance so might not be getting the best out of the GK10, especially if using single ended. GK80 is also 8ohms, so might not be worth the risk for you.


What would be the recommendation for inexpensive gear to power GK80 to squeeze all the goodness from them ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tzennn said:


> Anyone have intime sora light 2019? 36 $ for this set seems like a good deal tho


One of the best budget sets out there. But be aware that the QC aint good.











S2 is the correct one, my first unit (S1) was a disaster.


----------



## Dsnuts

PKTK said:


> What would be the recommendation for inexpensive gear to power GK80 to squeeze all the goodness from them ?






Been using Fiio UTWS5 arms, matches extremely well with the GK80. Any of the newer daps nowadays have lower noise floor and low impedence out so you should try it with what you got first and go from there.


----------



## Szymon The Crackhead

PKTK said:


> What would be the recommendation for inexpensive gear to power GK80 to squeeze all the goodness from them ?


Buy a good headphone instead. Geek Wold is a meme.


----------



## PKTK

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> Buy a good headphone instead. Geek Wold is a meme.


I don't intend to buy GK80, just curious.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> Buy a good headphone instead. Geek Wold is a meme.



Username checks out


----------



## Dobrescu George

Today I bring you a really special review, about a headphone that is closed back in design, but has the sound of speakers in a well treated room! Crosszone CZ-8A has 3 drivers in each ear, and is one of the most comfortable headphones there are, sold & supported by MuSon Project, Inc. and Leben Hi Fi! 

If you've noticed the pattern, I try to bring you just the best reviews for the weekend, to have some good info to relax to, and read more about products that I find most interesting. 

Best part about this headphone is that despite the soundstage that is huge, it has a forward midrange and you never have to search for the voices and forward instruments in songs, they bring everything to you in a really natural fashion. I compare them to six other flagships, and pair them with 4 competitors, so I hope my full written review is fun to read and helps you with your decision if you're looking for a flagship closed back headphone 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...i-headphones-speaker-bass-stage-dynamics.html


----------



## darmanastartes

The BQEYZ Autumn has a safe tuning and many of the advantages inherent to single dynamic driver designs. However, its technical performance is average and certain aspects of its tuning come with trade-offs I would rather not make.
My full review is up on my blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/bqeyz-autumn-review-16b488372a91


----------



## saldsald

darmanastartes said:


> The BQEYZ Autumn has a safe tuning and many of the advantages inherent to single dynamic driver designs. However, its technical performance is average and certain aspects of its tuning come with trade-offs I would rather not make.
> My full review is up on my blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/bqeyz-autumn-review-16b488372a91


I find the Autumn's technicality to be superb which fall just a tad behind that of something like Moondrop's Variations. More layering can be heard from the Autumn in fact. I think your sources are just not revealing enough.


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 29, 2022)

Dunu Titan S vs Tin T3 Plus vs NFAudio NM2​So, I somehow ended up with all three of them and they are all contending for the "best under $100" tag.

I will just do a swift ranking. Also Aria is not here as I have loaned it to someone but it will be put in the comparison as well for reference.

*Build: Titan S = T3 Plus > Aria >> NM2*
Titan S with their metal shells and T3 Plus with the resin shells - both have excellent build. Aria's paint tend to chip off and NM2 has the build quality of $5 QKZ IEMs.

*Accessories: T3 Plus = Titan S > Aria > NM2*
T3 Plus got a good cable and decent tips but the carrying case is poor. Titan S got a great carrying case (better than many expensive IEMs come with) and good tips but meh cable. Aria got horrible cable and meh eartiops and case. NM2 got the worst accessories of the bunch, replacement recommended.

*Bass: Aria = Titan S > NM2 > T3 Plus*
Aria has slightly denser bass whereas Titan S has more "neutral" bass tuning. Both are fast with good texture. NM2 can sound lacking texture in mid-bass at times and T3 Plus lacks texture.

*Mids: NM2 > Titan S > T3 Plus = Aria *
Both T3 Plus and Aria have issues with lower-mids. NM2 handle lower and upper mid pretty well, so does the Titan S. However, Titan S tended to get slightly shoutier.

*Treble: Titan S > NM2 > T3 Plus > Aria *
Aria has the weakest treble response among these. T3 Plus has a bit more energy in lower-treble. Titan S and NM2 both got good treble extension but the NM2 has more focus near lower-treble which can be fatiguing. If you like higher amount of treble: NM2 for you.

*Soundstage: Titan S > Aria > T3 Plus = NM2*
Perceived stage is widest and deepest on Titan S. Aria comes second though the margin between Titan S and Aria is sizeable. T3 Plus sound congested, whereas NM2 can sound too forward at times.

*Imaging: Titan S > NM2 = Aria > T3 Plus

Separation: Titan S = NM2 > T3 Plus > Aria 

Dynamics: Titan S = Aria > NM2 > T3 Plus*
I am bit torn here. Microdynamics are superior on Titan S whereas Aria has better macrodynamic punch (e.g. sudden bass drops).

Overall, I think the Titan S ticks most of the boxes. It's got good technicalities coupled with a neutral bright tonality that works well. NM2 is the most technical among them and will cater well to those who need more information up top.

Aria meanwhile got the best timbre and has the smoothest signature here. T3 Plus is more of a mixed bag due to the odd-sounding bass.

I'd probably pick either Aria or the Titan S for my personal use. They complement each other well so one can even have both and not feel like they bought similar things. NM2 remains something I like listening well-mastered tracks with, though cable change is a must. T3 Plus is mostly useful for commuting, not so much for critical listening.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jan 29, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I find the Autumn's technicality to be superb which fall just a tad behind that of something like Moondrop's Variations. More layering can be heard from the Autumn in fact. I think your sources are just not revealing enough.


I also don’t understand some of these reviews saying the Autumn has middling technicalities. For a single DD it is quite good except for mediocre imaging.


----------



## Gee Simpson

InvisibleInk said:


> Username checks out


🤣


----------



## cqtek (Jan 29, 2022)

kmmbd said:


> Dunu Titan S vs Tin T3 Plus vs NFAudio NM2​So, I somehow ended up with all three of them and they are all contending for the "best under $100" tag.
> 
> I will just do a swift ranking. Also Aria is not here as I have loaned it to someone but it will be put in the comparison as well for reference.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the comparison.

I'm surprised by the comparison of the Dunu Titan S vs NF Audio NM2, especially when you say that the Titan S has better bass and the NM2 has better mids. I know that quantity does not imply quality, nor does presence imply that it is better. With the little listening time I've had with the Dunu and remembering the NM2s, my humble opinion would be the other way around, because as a bass lover I like the NM2s a lot in that aspect. Another thing is that the Titan S are better overall, and I'll decide that when I review them...  But I'm glad that the opinions are not unanimous, it enriches the debate.

Regards.


----------



## kmmbd

cqtek said:


> Thank you very much for the comparison.
> 
> I'm surprised by the comparison of the Dunu Titan S vs NF Audio NM2, especially when you say that the Titan S has better bass and the NM2 has better mids. I know that quantity does not imply quality, nor does presence imply that it is better. With the little listening time I've had with the Dunu and remembering the NM2s, my humble opinion would be the other way around, because as a bass lover I like the NM2s a lot in that aspect. Another thing is that the Titan S are better overall, and I'll decide that when I review them...  But I'm glad that the opinions are not unanimous, it enriches the debate.
> 
> Regards.



I was hinting towards "quality" rather than "quantity" when it came to the bass. I think that the mid-bass texture on the Titan S is bit better. Then again, I just had like 30-35 mins of listen on both the NM2 and Titan S. My opinion might change by the time I write the full review. 

Regarding mids, the fuller lower-mids on the NM2 sound better to me (and better counter-act the upper-mid shout) than on the Titan S, to my ears at least. I am yet to try different tips with these IEMs so that is another variable that might contribute to the final conclusion. Let's see how things develop.


----------



## cqtek

kmmbd said:


> I was hinting towards "quality" rather than "quantity" when it came to the bass. I think that the mid-bass texture on the Titan S is bit better. Then again, I just had like 30-35 mins of listen on both the NM2 and Titan S. My opinion might change by the time I write the full review.
> 
> Regarding mids, the fuller lower-mids on the NM2 sound better to me (and better counter-act the upper-mid shout) than on the Titan S, to my ears at least. I am yet to try different tips with these IEMs so that is another variable that might contribute to the final conclusion. Let's see how things develop.


Nothing to object to, every reviewer has their own yardstick and it should be respected. I will read your review when you get it.
My review of the Dunu Titan S still has to wait for other products that come before it.


----------



## saldsald

KutuzovGambit said:


> I also don’t understand some of these reviews saying the Autumn has middling technicalities. For a single DD it is quite good except for mediocre imaging.


Exactly so I assume they have not tested it out properly maybe having wrong tips or poor sources.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

KutuzovGambit said:


> I also don’t understand some of these reviews saying the Autumn has middling technicalities. For a single DD it is quite good except for mediocre imaging.


and....that might be the reason? mediocre anything on a set might pull down other facets? don'tcha think?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> and....that might be the reason? mediocre anything on a set might pull down other facets? don'tcha think?


Mediocre imaging doesn’t detract from excellent resolution, very respectable micro details for a single DD, superb timbre, or expansive soundstage. I’m not saying it’s a 10/10 but for $200 basically every set has some technical shortcoming but some, like the Autumn, can still be said to be overall technically accomplished IMO.


----------



## Ace Bee

KutuzovGambit said:


> Mediocre imaging doesn’t detract from excellent resolution, very respectable micro details for a single DD, superb timbre, or expansive soundstage. I’m not saying it’s a 10/10 but for $200 basically every set has some technical shortcoming but some, like the Autumn, can still be said to be overall technically accomplished IMO.


What is your impression of Autumn in comparison to 3DT?


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Dunu Titan S vs Tin T3 Plus vs NFAudio NM2​So, I somehow ended up with all three of them and they are all contending for the "best under $100" tag.
> 
> I will just do a swift ranking. Also Aria is not here as I have loaned it to someone but it will be put in the comparison as well for reference.
> 
> ...




Nice impressions!

I haven't heard the NM2 but 100% agree with your findings of the Aria versus Titan S versus Tin T3 Plus. The T3 Plus is the least favourite of mine among these 3 as it is kind of a jack of all trades, and the bass is very one-noted and undefined.


----------



## saldsald (Jan 30, 2022)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Mediocre imaging doesn’t detract from excellent resolution, very respectable micro details for a single DD, superb timbre, or expansive soundstage. I’m not saying it’s a 10/10 but for $200 basically every set has some technical shortcoming but some, like the Autumn, can still be said to be overall technically accomplished IMO.


Not to mention the very well extended treble and very respectful sub bass. No way to call it lacking technicality. I won't even say it has mediocre imaging although it doesn't excel which is a trade off of the effortless treble.


----------



## nymz

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/xenns-mangird-tea2

(Xenns) Mangird Tea 2 is up for sale. Hype


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Ace Bee said:


> What is your impression of Autumn in comparison to 3DT?


Different tonalities; the 3DT does have better clarity and resolution but this is aided by more aggressive upper mids and lower treble.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello fellow head-fier’s!

Is *BQEYZ Autumn* paving the way to a new kind of tuning? Here’s my quick impression on their latest gem at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16791044



 Courtesy of Marvel Comics
Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

KutuzovGambit said:


> Different tonalities; the 3DT does have better clarity and resolution but this is aided by more aggressive upper mids and lower treble.


I wholly agree with this for sure !!! 3DT is more aggressive, would like to add the upper treble and airiness in much better in 3DT !! But for the price autumn just is great simply


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE (Jan 30, 2022)

Shozy B2 in the house and burn in begins,



Initial impressions- great reverb and maybe very thick notes in the bass region or its wooly bass for now or its bleed haha!!!
                               Bass texture is great
                               Tonality is great
                               Small stage but good layering and height and also stage depth
                               Thicker notes though
                               Vocals are great
                               Micro details are great and so are dynamics
                               Edge definition in notes might be a little less revealing
                               Feels like closed up in the upper treble region, different from what I except from shozy

Lets burn in and see what changes, if any !

Will try T01 with it too, for now its R01 and N6ii


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

Here is my humble opinion about the TFZ T2 Pro.
I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-t2-pro.25677/reviews#review-27830



We continue with the debate...


----------



## ian91

Just sharing my review of the SCB2 for those interested...here. 





This is a unique IEM with alot to offer the right listener. Dreamy, captivating, atmospheric and warm are a few words I would use to describe her.


----------



## ian91

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Lets burn in and see what changes, if any !



Give plenty of burn in and then be patient once you start listening. It takes some time to appreciate what it has to offer because its such a diversion from most other tunings on the market (imo). What you're hearing in the bass is most likely reverb, it has an extended decay but all the detail should be there in the mids and that will only improve as the driver settles.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 31, 2022)

Just a few words on the

XtremPro X1 USB DAC and headphone amplifier

This little USB DAC/AMP has USB-A connection so goes either directly into a PC or connects to a Mobile Phone with a USB C male to a USB A female.

It has

Chipset:  TAS1020B+ES9023+TPA6130A2
Output voltage: 2vrms
Minimum driven impedance (headphones, electronic input): 12 ohms
Maximum headphone driver output power:  125mW @ 32 ohms
I use it for my Mobile and my PC. The benefit is, if you have UAPP installed on your mobile phone, you get XtremPro X1 hardware control and a significant step up in volume and quality and it uses the the Sabre ES9023 chip. Really good quality sound. Because UAPP supports Qobuz and Tidal as well as your mobile's music folders, a significant upgrade in sound quality is forthcoming for streaming (as long as you use UAPP on you mobile) not good for Amazon or those streaming services UAPP doesn't support. Great upgrade to a sound card on a PC for YouTube and stored Music Files and it's quite small. The big deal is that it's often on Amazon and does not incur the wait from AliExpress. Its quite cheap on Amazon and may suit those who use UAPP on their mobile phones and you can just plug it into a PC and it's good to go..


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

ian91 said:


> Give plenty of burn in and then be patient once you start listening. It takes some time to appreciate what it has to offer because its such a diversion from most other tunings on the market (imo). What you're hearing in the bass is most likely reverb, it has an extended decay but all the detail should be there in the mids and that will only improve as the driver settles.


Thanks yeah 24 hours of burn in done 😁 feels a bit less wobbly now , will listen to them from tomorrow 😁
Has a similar sound signature to penon serial but i just used serial for 3 songs 🤣
Still gonna have to a/b these 2 😁


----------



## TheVortex

dharmasteve said:


> Just a few words on the
> 
> XtremPro X1 USB DAC and headphone amplifier
> 
> ...



You got any links for it on Amazon and AliExpress?


----------



## Jmop

Has anyone tried the 7Hz i88 (non mini)? It measures really well.


----------



## chickenmoon

Jmop said:


> Has anyone tried the 7Hz i88 (non mini)? It measures really well.



If you like peaky they are not bad.


----------



## Dobrescu George

When looking for music players with an excellent performance, I stumbled upon the H2 Music Player from Hifi Walker. This really does have a beautiful sound, tons of driving power, and excellent construction quality, plus a nice touch for those who want a button based DAP! 

I made a full review about it, and compared it to most of the competition, plus added some personal notes about its usability 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/hifi-walker-h2-music-player-retro-chinese-dap.html


----------



## Nimweth

Dobrescu George said:


> When looking for music players with an excellent performance, I stumbled upon the H2 Music Player from Hifi Walker. This really does have a beautiful sound, tons of driving power, and excellent construction quality, plus a nice touch for those who want a button based DAP!
> 
> I made a full review about it, and compared it to most of the competition, plus added some personal notes about its usability
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/hifi-walker-h2-music-player-retro-chinese-dap.html


I have had one of these for a couple of years, wonderful sound, I agree.


----------



## Jmop

chickenmoon said:


> If you like peaky they are not bad.


Lol good to know.


----------



## DBaldock9

Saw this mentioned on the "Portable tube amp from china?" thread.
Turns out to be basically what I was wanting to do, with mods to the Little Bear B4-X.
The B4-X has a Single-Ended Input, a pair of small Raytheon RF tubes in the preamp section, with a pair of dual channel op-amps driving the Single-Ended and Balanced Outputs.
I had an idea of modifying it to have a Balanced Input, two additional tubes, and more battery life & stronger power supply - that can operate while connected to external power to charge.  (The B4-X can operate for ~4 - 4.5 hours, and then has to charge for ~2 - 2.5 hours, before being used again.)

Enter - the KAEI TAP-1S - Fully Balanced Tube Hybrid Portable Amp & Desktop Power Supply - 4x tubes in preamp, 2x socketed op-amps in driver stage, discrete transistor output stage - Input (3.5mm TRS & 4.4mm TRRRS); Output (3.5mm TRS & 4.4mm TRRRS) (portable = 1.5-W/Ch ; desktop = 2.45-W/Ch)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002983396935.html

I really do like the sound of this Tube Hybrid Amp.

For those of you have have tried mods on the Zishan DSD and DSDs - the TAP-1S unfortunately shares the same sort case, with end-caps that come off, and a pair of circuit boards that slide into the case from the end.  This limits the height of replacement op-amps to possibly using a Burson V5i.  It would be much easier to do op-amp rolling, if the case was like the Zishan Z1/Z2/Z3 - where the top of the case can be removed, allowing easy access to the op-amp sockets, while the circuit boards are protected by the case bottom.  So, now I'm thinking of ways to cut the sides (but still keep things securely attached together) - to allow the top to be removed.


----------



## InvisibleInk

DBaldock9 said:


> Saw this mentioned on the "Portable tube amp from china?" thread.
> Turns out to be basically what I was wanting to do, with mods to the Little Bear B4-X.
> The B4-X has a Single-Ended Input, a pair of small Raytheon RF tubes in the preamp section, with a pair of dual channel op-amps driving the Single-Ended and Balanced Outputs.
> I had an idea of modifying it to have a Balanced Input, two additional tubes, and more battery life & stronger power supply - that can operate while connected to external power to charge.  (The B4-X can operate for ~4 - 4.5 hours, and then has to charge for ~2 - 2.5 hours, before being used again.)
> ...



Oh, I'd love to get my hands on the combo unit. The portable unit also puts out quite respectable desktop numbers already, and is cheaper alone. Still, the combo looks badass.


----------



## ForceMajeure (Feb 1, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I bought around 20 hard cases from Aliexpress at $1 USD each. *Yes $1 USD, not an error!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These used to cost ~10-15$ from China as well a few years ago. The price went down and they can now be found for ~2-5$ before shipping. It's just economy of scale...Westone paid more than what you paid when they got them...


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 1, 2022)

ForceMajeure said:


> These used to cost ~10-15$ from China as well a few years ago. The price went down and they can now be found for ~2-5$ before shipping. It's just economy of scale...Westone paid more than what you paid when they got them...



Actually I bought some of these cases from Aliexpress around 5 years ago, and they were already $1 USD each even back then.

Most of these western brand gear are made in China anyways, I am pretty sure the western brands do mark stuff up; I had some Westone IEMs, the recent models were proudly declared to be "designed in USA, made in China". I'd be honest and say a lot of the modern day western IEMs don't have great price to performance ratio when compared with CHIFI. Companies like Shure and Westone are not competitive nowadays, I used to buy their gear 15 years ago but have since moved on.

Some western companies have even closed in recent times due to the intense competition (kind of a survival of fittest thing), eg Audiofly, RHA. Sennheiser also had to sell away their consumer wing. Perhaps this is partially due to covid doing a number on them, but I think consumers also have wised up.

Therein lies the rub, the CHIFI companies have economies of scale as you say. Maybe they have cheaper labour and costs/materials and some don't really care about licensing and patents. Some don't really spend much on R&D or marketing compared to Western brands. QC is also a bit dodgy sometimes for budget CHIFI, but the barrier for entry to this hobby has been lowered due to CHIFI. Prices have been depressed and there is no need to sell a kidney now to get a multi-driver IEM, compared to just a few years back.


----------



## Jmop

Yeah, entry level can really compete these days, at least for IEMs.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Feb 1, 2022)

Best Of Its Class 🔥 - Dunu Titan S​


> Dunu Titan S vs Moondrop Aria vs Tin T3 Plus









> Link to squig: https://bryaudioreviews.squig.link/?share=Harman_2019_Target,Dunu_Titan_S​



*Dunu Titan S* - _$79usd, 1DD_. I will say it right away. The Dunu Titan S is probably one of the best 1DD IEM you can buy for under $100usd. Technicality wise, it beats the Moondrop Aria slightly and beats the Tin T3 Plus by a HUGE margin. In terms of tonality, just like the Aria and T3 Plus, the Titan S is also tuned close to the Harman 2019 Target, but with lesser bass boost (refer to FR graph below). Bass is clean punchy and decently textured, midrange is natural and clean, female vocals sound engaging yet non-fatiguing, and treble is well-extended, smooth, and airy.

In terms of its technicalities, it has good soundstage width with decent depth and height, very good imaging and detail retrieval for the price, decent dynamics, and timbre is also very good. Not to mention, it is also pretty easy to drive.

Here's a simplified technical breakdown of the 3 IEMs below.

DUNU TITAN S VS TIN T3 PLUS VS MOONDROP ARIA:​
_Bass: Aria > *Titan S* > T3 Plus_
_Lower Mids: Aria > *Titan S* = T3 Plus_
_Upper Mids: *Titan S *> Aria = T3 Plus_
_Treble: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_
_Soundstage: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus (widest but bad depth/height)_
_Layering: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_
_Imaging: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_
_Timbre: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_
_Detail/Resolution: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_
_Dynamics: Aria > *Titan S* > T3 Plus_
_Value: *Titan S* > Aria > T3 Plus_


As you can see from the comparison above, the Titan S is a slight upgrade over the Aria and absolutely triumphs the underwhelming Tin T3 Plus (Tin T3 Plus owners, I am so sorry). Not to mention, it is also better than both Tin T3 Plus and Moondrop Aria accessory-wise. Dunu Titan S comes with a better cable, better eartips (3 different types!), a better case, and a sexier looking shell design.

However, despite me sounding like an absolute shill over the Dunu Titan S, it is still not perfect. In terms of cons, the dynamics could be better, bass texture could be better, bass quantity might be lacking for some (if you like more bass buy Aria), and fit might also be an issue for some (I find the shorter nozzle black/blue tips to fit me very well).


In conclusion, I highly recommend the Dunu Titan S. If you are looking for an all-rounder 1DD IEM under $100usd, the Dunu Titan S should be at the top of your shopping list. The Dunu Titan S will receive my first ever 5 out of 5 rating. Great job Dunu. The Titan S is amazing for its price *- 5/5*


Huge thanks to DUNU for sending the Dunu Titan S over. This review unit is provided by them as part of their Malaysian Dunu review tour. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own.

_Interested in getting the Dunu Titan S? Here are the links (non-affiliated):_

_Dunu Official- https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/titan-s_
_Aliexpress - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003705607566.html_






> Link to squig: https://bryaudioreviews.squig.link/?share=Harman_2019_Target,Dunu_Titan_S,Tin_T3_Plus​








> Link to squig: https://bryaudioreviews.squig.link/?share=Harman_2019_Target,Dunu_Titan_S,Moondrop_Aria​


----------



## Ace Bee

bryaudioreviews said:


> Best Of Its Class 🔥 - Dunu Titan S​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your impression, Titan S has better bass, but T3 plus has more quantity. In which ways Titan S low end trumps T3 plus?


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Ace Bee said:


> From your impression, Titan S has better bass, but T3 plus has more quantity. In which ways Titan S low end trumps T3 plus?



T3 Plus bass lacks texture and resolution. It sounds smeared, soft, and one-notey. Not at all enjoyable for me


----------



## Tzennn

bryaudioreviews said:


> Best Of Its Class 🔥 - Dunu Titan S​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you try tripowin leá ?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 2, 2022)

bryaudioreviews said:


> Best Of Its Class 🔥 - Dunu Titan S​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://tenor.com/brFCs.gif


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Opus #3 = HUGE SOUND. WIDE AND TALL.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> https://tenor.com/brFCs.gif


Not gonna lie, it's been a while since I've liked a budget chifi product this much.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tzennn said:


> Will you try tripowin leá ?


If I have the chance, yes.


----------



## saldsald (Feb 2, 2022)

7hz Eternal






https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-eternal

Didn't get the Timeless ans I am interested in this one.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dunu Titan S arrives, casually destroys my reigning favorite sub-$200 single-DD IEM (BQEYZ Autumn) at less than half the price...


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> Saw this mentioned on the "Portable tube amp from china?" thread.
> Turns out to be basically what I was wanting to do, with mods to the Little Bear B4-X.
> The B4-X has a Single-Ended Input, a pair of small Raytheon RF tubes in the preamp section, with a pair of dual channel op-amps driving the Single-Ended and Balanced Outputs.
> I had an idea of modifying it to have a Balanced Input, two additional tubes, and more battery life & stronger power supply - that can operate while connected to external power to charge.  (The B4-X can operate for ~4 - 4.5 hours, and then has to charge for ~2 - 2.5 hours, before being used again.)
> ...



One thing that I'm a bit curious / skeptical about, on the sale page of the TAP-1S, is that they say they're using a pair of MUSES02 Op-Amps in the sockets.
Buying from vendors like Mouser & Digi-Key in the US, the MUSES02 is ~$50 each.
On AliExpress, I see MUSES02 (with the correct logo shown in the ads), for prices that range from ~$4 to ~$49 each.
I'm wondering if a $280 amp really has two genuine JRC/NJR/Nisshinbo parts in it?

The MUSES02 is rated for ±16VDC, so until I measure the actual supply rail voltages, I should be able to use Op-Amps that are rated for ±16VDC or more.
I have installed a pair of Dual OPA627AU Mono Op-Amps (±18VDC) on DIP-8 headers in my TAP-1S, and will be listening to them for a few days.


----------



## nymz

Tripowin x HBB: Olina arrives in style.





I need more testing and A/Bing, but I'll post my first impressions tomorrow. All I can say is that a lot of sub-100 usd iems are inside the danger-zone atm...


----------



## lushmelody

How is Titan S compared against Léa or Smabat LCPs (Proto 1, NCO2)? And even more "daring"... Against CRA and DB1?


----------



## lushmelody

saldsald said:


> 7hz Eternal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That driver size 😮


----------



## KutuzovGambit

lushmelody said:


> How is Titan S compared against Léa or Smabat LCPs (Proto 1, NCO2)? And even more "daring"... Against CRA and DB1?


If CRA is the CCA CRA, the CRA has better treble extension and obviously much more bass, but the Titan S has a more natural tonality and moreover destroys it technically (as is expected given that it is 8 times the price).


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Feb 2, 2022)

*Check out my review of KZ X HBB: DQ6S HERE.
*


----------



## laleeee

Anybody tried the Fiio Fhe Crinacle here ?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

saldsald said:


> 7hz Eternal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the timeless shell with a LCP driver instead of a planar. I will wait for reviews, but the Timeless is expertly tuned, and I love it, so if this single DD is as expertly tuned, then it might be worth a look, but right now the DUNU Titan S has my attention...as i'm in the market for a highly resolving, excellent timbre single DD with quick punchy bass that doesn't rely on mid bass bump.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> *Check out my review of KZ X HBB: DQ6S HERE.
> *


bwahahahahaha...according to reading the review, HBB manages to crap out the DQ6! lol I thought the idea was to improve the sound, not darken it and mess with it's technicalities?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> bwahahahahaha...according to reading the review, HBB manages to crap out the DQ6! lol I thought the idea was to improve the sound, not darken it and mess with it's technicalities?


I didn't test the original DQ6 so I can't answer it.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 3, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> bwahahahahaha...according to reading the review, HBB manages to crap out the DQ6! lol I thought the idea was to improve the sound, not darken it and mess with it's technicalities?


I think he do a good job pointing out the problem with DQ6 like lack of subbass, shouty mid, 5k peak slightly too much. But he forgot this kz triple DD have it's own problem is resonance point, due to triple DD isn't fully utilized yet, and that problem is properly a huge drawback to make it the best in sub 50$
Also the wings but we don't talk about it here lol



Edit: Another example is CRN...


----------



## ldo77

DQ6S looks like ISN H40... No?


----------



## Dobrescu George

What's the perfect way to spend a Thursday is with a really revealing headphone, so today I am reviewing the OneOdio Monitor60, a large, comfortable, headphone with a bright and detailed sound! 

If you can't go for HD800S / HD820, but want something entry-level that follows similar tuning, this one would be great. I see it as a great headphone for studio, mixing, mastering, but that's enjoyable to listen to as well

More info, comparisons and info about driving it in the full written review 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/oneodio-monitor-60-huge-cans-for-my-soul.html


----------



## nymz

My first impressions on Olina are out. 

More to come, along with comparitions to Oxygen.


----------



## Jmop

Is FiiO FD3 worth the pick up? Looking for more affordable single dynamics, got my eye on Olina of course.


----------



## Jmop

On second thought I'll pass on FD3, too much sub.


----------



## Dsnuts

The new Dunu Titan S is surprising. It resolves much better than the price would indicate. For a sub $100 earphone the Titan S does so much better than so many. I have been testing them out and with a proper cable on them they become even better. Folks that say they don't have enough bass or sound a bit thin. They are more tip dependent than they seem at first and not to mention needs a proper cable. Otherwsie they are certainly my vote for best sub $100 earphone easily.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> The new Dunu Titan S is surprising. It resolves much better than the price would indicate. For a sub $100 earphone the Titan S does so much better than so many. I have been testing them out and with a proper cable on them they become even better. Folks that say they don't have enough bass or sound a bit thin. They are more tip dependent than they seem at first and not to mention needs a proper cable. Otherwsie they are certainly my vote for best sub $100 earphone easily.


Just a half hour ago the Olina was declared better than the Titan S. Dsnuts you are falling behind!


----------



## Dsnuts

I am sure those will be decent but I am just going by what I am hearing from the Titan S. This level of sound for the bux is pretty crazy. Lol. In any case it is much better than you guys would imagine. Sold on the LCP diaphragms that are being used nowadays.  

The tuning is harmon but it is very well balanced for what it is with surprising technicalities. Much higher end than the price would indicate.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> The new Dunu Titan S is surprising. It resolves much better than the price would indicate. For a sub $100 earphone the Titan S does so much better than so many. I have been testing them out and with a proper cable on them they become even better. Folks that say they don't have enough bass or sound a bit thin. They are more tip dependent than they seem at first and not to mention needs a proper cable. Otherwsie they are certainly my vote for best sub $100 earphone easily.


Fully agree. Not basshead but I don't find the bass at all lacking with a good seal. And the technicalities are amazing for a sub-$100 single DD.


----------



## nymz

Dsnuts said:


> I am sure those will be decent but I am just going by what I am hearing from the Titan S. This level of sound for the bux is pretty crazy. Lol. In any case it is much better than you guys would imagine. Sold on the LCP diaphragms that are being used nowadays.
> 
> The tuning is harmon but it is very well balanced for what it is with surprising technicalities. Much higher end than the price would indicate.



Olina is indeed better, but Titan S is great and slightly different. I love the looks as well. Dunu is steping up their game and I like it. I'm very curious for the next releases.

Review incoming this weekend if I find the time to finish it. And some nice macro shots


----------



## Dsnuts

It seems there was a trickle down effect from their higher end dynamic earphones to the Ttian S.  In any case. I threw on a nicer cable on them last night using them in balanced. Oh man does the sound ramp up. For folks that feel the bass is a bit reserved. Even though the tips don't fit exactly perfect on the nozzle. Try Azla Senadafit tips. Longer/ wider bored stemmed tips. Brings out the bass.


----------



## chickenmoon

nymz said:


> Olina is indeed better, but Titan S is great and slightly different. I love the looks as well. Dunu is steping up their game and I like it. I'm very curious for the next releases.
> 
> Review incoming this weekend if I find the time to finish it. And some nice macro shots



Not interested in the Falcon Pro or the Zens?


----------



## Dobrescu George

With Streaming services being the hot topic for many nowadays, many migrating from or to Spotify, some loving TIDAL and others going with Amazon Music, it is a good moment to mention Streamers, and this one is a special design from Korea, the N25 Streamer, a high-end unit from Cocktail Audio and Novatron!! 

This time I heard a difference in sound right away, as it has USB inputs and I can easily compare using a DAC directly from my PC and connecting the same DAC through it, so today's review will include comparisons with three other streamers, as well personal notes about pairings, and more usage notes. If you have more questions, I am always around to help

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...25-streamer-elegance-usability-connected.html


----------



## nymz (Feb 4, 2022)

chickenmoon said:


> Not interested in the Falcon Pro or the Zens?



Not FP, but always interested on ZP.... minus the price 

EDIT: What's ur take on FP and its filters?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I am sure those will be decent but I am just going by what I am hearing from the Titan S. This level of sound for the bux is pretty crazy. Lol. In any case it is much better than you guys would imagine. Sold on the LCP diaphragms that are being used nowadays.
> 
> The tuning is harmon but it is very well balanced for what it is with surprising technicalities. Much higher end than the price would indicate.


So by Harmon you mean smoothed out highs that roll off, or lacking in some sparkle?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'll take the leaner bass on the DUNU vs what I know would be too much bass aka beefy bass on the Olina, because HBB is an unabashed basshead, and his two recc's I bit on both had too much bass presence, and i'm all about punchy bass with speed, mids that have attack and good timbre, and highs that are extended, airy, but not peaky.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sometimes I love pulling out an old trusted classic, and tonight it was the Sennheiser CX300 II. This was my first long term IEM before I started my journey on head-fi. Bought a pair at Best Buy in 2009, when before I was using Skullcandy, and they lasted until 2012. I thought they sounded pretty gravy back then, and upon further inspection, they still sound pretty decent. Superb timbre and treble for a cheapo. They were the most bootlegged IEM in history for a reason. My old pair broke by my own hands, and I decided to research a replacement, so it took me here in 2012. I did not replace my old pair until 10 years later. I ended up falling down that rabbit hole called head-fi, and bought 100 different replacements lol These are such a fun listen, and better than half the cheapos i've bought in the last several years. Gotta love the Sennheiser sound!


----------



## chickenmoon

nymz said:


> Not FP, but always interested on ZP.... minus the price
> 
> EDIT: What's ur take on FP and its filters?


You make me realize I haven't tried Falcon Pro's filters other than defaults. I found it was so good and pleasant that I didn't think about swapping. They also made me reconsider skipping Zen and Zen Pro which I then purchased 2nd hand soon afterwards (I hear you about the price).


----------



## nymz

chickenmoon said:


> You make me realize I haven't tried Falcon Pro's filters other than defaults. I found it was so good and pleasant that I didn't think about swapping. They also made me reconsider skipping Zen and Zen Pro which I then purchased 2nd hand soon afterwards (I hear you about the price).



Let me know how it goes. My preferences will lean into atmospheric one, I'm pretty sure


----------



## RemedyMusic

Hey Guys! Pls do support my channel and find out what i think of the TINHIFI T3 plus. Much thanks mates!


----------



## freelancr

Tipsy TTromso - Single DD






https://hifigo.com/collections/dynamic-driver/products/tipsy-ttromso


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is weekend! It's free time for everyone!! So I'm sharing a video to bring you some fun~ 

I like those ones, the MOONDROP Illumination IEMs, sold and fulfilled by TTAUDIO! 

Good comfort, great detail, and a nice overall ergonomic, for an open back IEM with tons of staging. More info, comparisons and my raw personal feelings about it in the video review. As always, good background music, some light hearted jokes, and nice B-Rolls in today's video review of the Illumination


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

freelancr said:


> Tipsy TTromso - Single DD
> 
> 
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/dynamic-driver/products/tipsy-ttromso


ZERO chance of success when you have ZERO description aside from a photo and the site pushing far more expensive units.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

what ever happened to TTPOD? They came out with the TTPOD T1E, which was a well received dual DD set, and then GONE.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 5, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what ever happened to TTPOD? They came out with the TTPOD T1E, which was a well received dual DD set, and then GONE.


You know them. They are called TFZ now. Well partly and the other part is now called Tin Audio.


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 5, 2022)

NiceHCK getting on board with the Waifus

Haven't broke out the EB2S yet but the DB1 I have had a preproduction unit since August of last year. NiceHCK made two sets actually and based on my feedback went with the DB1, they told me they liked the DB1 here better out of the two as well. The other one never made it to production as it was a bit too much like the Loftys. Warm n bassy. The DB1 here costs $16. For your $16 it really don't get much better. These actually have a better tuning than their flagship Topguy.  Not the most resolving of drivers being used can't expect that. It lacks a bit in attack but otherwise the balancing is there. Sub bass focused. Has equal treble mids with bass and sounds better than a lot of earphones 3X their price. Next time you want to get something good for the cost of a plate of cheap dinner. Try one of these. Might surprise you how good they are.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> You know them. They are called TFZ now. Well partly and the other part is now called Tin Audio.


No shiite? Well thanks for the scoop. Learn something new every day. *thumbsup*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> NiceHCK getting on board with the Waifus
> 
> Haven't broke out the EB2S yet but the DB1 I have had a preproduction unit since August of last year. NiceHCK made two sets actually and based on my feedback went with the DB1 the other one never made it to production as it was a bit too much like the Loftys. Warm n bassy. The DB1 here costs $16. For your $16 it really don't get much better. These actually have a better tuning than their flagship Topguy.  Not the most resolving of drivers being used can't expect that. It lacks a bit in attack but otherwise the balancing is there. Sub bass focused. Has equal treble mids with bass and sounds better than a lot of earphones 3X their price. Next time you want to get something good for the cost of a plate of cheap dinner. Try one of these. Might surprise you how good they are.


I'm so over the budget segment IEM's. I'm not going to spend $20.00 anymore when I can save my stash, pay $80.00 for something like the Titan S, and get performance that isn't lacking in resolution or technicalities because it's a $5.00 driver being used. Though it is nice to see that segment still being served. It will always be someone's entry point.


----------



## Dsnuts

Titan S seems to be somewhat difficult to find at the moment but will be worth getting a set. 

In any case It is most definitely good to see folks pushing nice sounding options at the budget level. That just means mid fi stuff has to push even more. Advancement is a good thing.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> You know them. They are called TFZ now. Well partly and the other part is now called Tin Audio.



Nice interesting info.

Ironically, TFZ and Tin Audio are miles apart in their tuning philosophy haha. TFZ is generally jaw rattling visceral basshead V shaped stuff, whereas Tin HIFI is generally neutral/neutral bright stuff.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm so over the budget segment IEM's. I'm not going to spend $20.00 anymore when I can save my stash, pay $80.00 for something like the Titan S, and get performance that isn't lacking in resolution or technicalities because it's a $5.00 driver being used. Though it is nice to see that segment still being served. It will always be someone's entry point.



Great epiphany. True that, the multiple budget sidegrades will one day add up to a midFI or even TOTL set soon enough. And I have trouble selling away some of the budget gear I bought in the past.

I guess dabbling in the cheap budget segment is good to explore the various sound signatures on offer for cheap. But once you know what you like (or dislike), it might be wise to just go up the ladder and get a good set (hopefully stop buying cheap sidegrades) and call it a day. Easier said than done though, the FOMO is strong in CHIFIland.


----------



## Dsnuts

$16 dollar earphone to a $1600 one. Tansio Mirai Akiba is a high end IEM using 7 Sonion BAs + 4 Sonion EST. 

These things are easily up there with some of the best the industry offers. My weekend reader about the Akiba https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-akiba.25692/


----------



## nymz (Feb 6, 2022)

My review on Titan S is out. Thanks once again to the @DUNU-Topsound team for the opportunity to do it.





Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm so over the budget segment IEM's. I'm not going to spend $20.00 anymore when I can save my stash, pay $80.00 for something like the Titan S, and get performance that isn't lacking in resolution or technicalities because it's a $5.00 driver being used. Though it is nice to see that segment still being served. It will always be someone's entry point.


I will say that the CCA CRA has completely redefined price/performance for me. For $10 it is absurdly good and I think it has a place in most people's collection as a beater seat with more than adequate SQ.

But I agree with you in general that owning 10 different $20 sets is not worth it. Like @baskingshark said, once someone has learned their target preferences there isn't a lot of reason to own more than one or two budget/beater sets probably.


----------



## Tzennn

KutuzovGambit said:


> I will say that the CCA CRA has completely redefined price/performance for me. For $10 it is absurdly good and I think it has a place in most people's collection as a beater seat with more than adequate SQ.
> 
> But I agree with you in general that owning 10 different $20 sets is not worth it. Like @baskingshark said, once someone has learned their target preferences there isn't a lot of reason to own more than one or two budget/beater sets probably.


Even i know what my target FR, i still end up buying these "budget" for some reason. Hype train kinda scary after all


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Check out my review of Ambient Dynamics AD-006 Lyndale*.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ambient-dynamics-ad-006-lyndale-iems.25589/reviews#review-27883


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 7, 2022)

*Spaceship but better!*



Bamboo forest bird Lark
*Package*: 1 carry case, 2 set of tips (wide bore + narrow bore), 1 set of foam and iem itself.
So the sounds of this set remind me of Moondrop Spaceship the most, actually i want to buy this as replacement of my Spaceship aswell. *There is a peak around 5-7k that make cymbal stand out too much, i have to use y4 filter to tame it*
-  Bass is good with mid bass focus, no muddiness, slam is good, sounds kinda fast actually, slight bleed to the mid.
-  Mid feels like moondrop tho, little shouty, little peaky around 5k
- Treble same as moondrop, 14k-16k gave sense of air, hole in 9k-13k make vocal more neutral
Detail is good, almost same level of CRA as some micro detail isn't standout like CRA
For the price yeah well, it's Spaceship but detachable cable. Good but underwelming by CRA
Edit: don't know if i really want to buy another BFB after this tho ... Kinda want to try amazing aswell but ...
Edit mk2: after changing the metal filter to mesh filter + HM filter, now they sounds the same as Spaceship... Amazing
Edit mk3: soundstage rather huge for a 6mm driver and imaging is good, lack depth
Edit mk4: sounds awsome with FPS game, wth


----------



## rodel808

Tzennn said:


> *Spaceship but better!*
> 
> *Package*: 1 carry case, 2 set of tips (wide bore + narrow bore), 1 set of foam and iem itself.
> So the sounds of this set remind me of Moondrop Spaceship the most, actually i want to buy this as replacement of my Spaceship aswell. *There is a peak around 5-7k that make cymbal stand out too much, i have to use y4 filter to tame it*
> ...



What is the name?


----------



## Tzennn

rodel808 said:


> What is the name?


Bamboo Forest Bird Lark. They only sale on taobao tho


----------



## Dobrescu George

Let's start the day with a nice DAC/AMP, the DH80 from Hidizs!! Tons of power, good control, and an improved sound for their AP80 PRO series of music players, plus matching colors, and reliable extra battery to make for a fun experience! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/hidizs-dh80-dac-amp-supporting-ap80-sound.html


----------



## tfaduh

nymz said:


> My review on Titan S is out. Thanks once again to the @DUNU-Topsound team for the opportunity to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


Thanks for the review. Wonderfully written as always. Titan S may be something that I will check out very soon! Gosh my collection is starting to get silly.


----------



## laleeee

This is a graph of the Whizzer he03d. What do You think ? Looks weird 🤔


----------



## Jmop

laleeee said:


> This is a graph of the Whizzer he03d. What do You think ? Looks weird 🤔


Actually not bad past 1k, bass shape needs work.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Ironically, TFZ and Tin Audio are miles apart in their tuning philosophy haha. TFZ is generally jaw rattling visceral basshead V shaped stuff, whereas Tin HIFI is generally neutral/neutral bright stuff.


Which brand do you prefer? 

I haven't heard either oddly enough. I'd rather make dumb mistakes like buy 10+ KZ's.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Feb 8, 2022)

Dobrescu George said:


> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/hidizs-dh80-dac-amp-supporting-ap80-sound.html


It's a bird! No, it's a plane! No, it's actually an orange!


----------



## Barndoor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It's a bird! No, it's a plane! No it's actually an orange!


That's quite an impressive balancing act!


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which brand do you prefer?
> 
> I haven't heard either oddly enough. I'd rather make dumb mistakes like buy 10+ KZ's.



TFZ is generally a one trick pony in pushing out V shaped basshead sets. They really do well for bass forward music genres eg Hip Hop, EDM, but they may not do well with some other music genres eg classical, jazz.

TFZ gear (some of them at least) are also not too competitive in pricing, and some go at $100+ USD, and there is very tough competition at that pricing.



Tin HIFI on the other hand, generally tunes their stuff more balanced or more neutralish. But they have been pretty hit or miss lately. Like the Tin P2, Tin T5, T2 Evo Plus didn't do well, such that they even had to launch retuned versions of the P2 and T5 shortly after the originals were released. Their recent Tin T3 Plus is quite good, it has a big hype on some Facebook groups (you see tons of queries asking is Tin T3 Plus or Moondrop Aria better?). Haven't tried the Tin P1 plus but reviews seem favourable.

Some of their other models eg Tin T2 Plus, Tin T2, Tin T4 are quite good sounding, but had QC problems with the MMCX. But the recent Tin T3 Plus has switched to 2 pin connectors so I think the penny has finally dropped.


I guess both brands target different markets and niches, they are complementary rather than competing.


----------



## Dobrescu George

The day you can game, and also use a TWS or True Wireless IEM for it is here! We have a really interesting product here, the Sirius Pro+ from GravaStar, an IEM with extremely low latency, but excellent warm, impactful sonic performance, and an edgy design, inspired from the Cyberpunk fashion. More details on its performance, sonic modes, and comparisons with the competition in today's full written review on this high quality TWS Earphone~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...pro-pro-tws-iems-gaming-edge-performance.html


----------



## Dany1

Need help guys !

I'm facing issue with my Titan S. I have only had it for 3 days and it was fine in the beginning. But now left channel went significantly quiet. Center is off to the right. Bass is more on the right and less on the left. Detail retrieval seems better on the right and left side suffers distortion in the high frequencies especially in drum kicks.

I tried sucking in on the left side and it did help, but the more I listen to it, the more it gets quieter on the left side and everything shifts to the right. So sucking in actually does help, it makes it perfectly center. But within 10 minutes of listening it goes way off center to the right channel, losing detail every second.

Can you guys please tell me any fix for this ? Could this be a moisture issue ? I tried leaving it in a dry place for a day. But it didn't fix.


----------



## Nimweth

I've  been revisiting some older IEMs and it can be quite surprising. In the last few days I have heard the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000, Tin T3, TRN BA5, Revonext Kew-Tee 5 and the Trinity Audio Master. After finding the correct tips for the Master (it is incredibly tip sensitive) it sounded very good indeed. I am using TRN red/grey medium bore tips and the gunmetal filter. Goodness knows what drivers are inside, after all the controversy with their products, but I think there are two out of phase DDs and two BAs. The Kew-Tee 5, T3 and BA5 were also impressive. It puts some of the newest models into perspective. Perhaps we should begin a thread featuring older classics!


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Nimweth said:


> I've  been revisiting some older IEMs and it can be quite surprising. In the last few days I have heard the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000, Tin T3, TRN BA5, Revonext Kew-Tee 5 and the Trinity Audio Master. After finding the correct tips for the Master (it is incredibly tip sensitive) it sounded very good indeed. I am using TRN red/grey medium bore tips and the gunmetal filter. Goodness knows what drivers are inside, after all the controversy with their products, but I think there are two out of phase DDs and two BAs. The Kew-Tee 5, T3 and BA5 were also impressive. It puts some of the newest models into perspective. Perhaps we should begin a thread featuring older classics!


Artiste DC01 was a great earphones, but not for edm/pop music (very bright at ~2kHz), but for instrumental music...so cool!


----------



## Nimweth

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Artiste DC01 was a great earphones, but not for edm/pop music (very bright at ~2kHz), but for instrumental music...so cool!


Yes, Artiste DC1, good implementation of a piezo driver, big DD moves lots of air!


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

*Update on the SHOZY B2 iem-*

The extended bass becomes controlled bass with faster decay rather than natural decay and much better separation and width in the inter-notes and in between instruments !!!

Filters are meh, not much difference except for steel and titanium filter (both look identical please use a magnet🤣) just kidding, titanium is wider nozzle 😁

Titanium adds more of a good treble extension and feel yet making the sub-bass more light and yes the decay is faster. Copper was there any copper 😋

Review should be up in the next week if I find time to edit it haha !!


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 8, 2022)

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> *Update on the SHOZY B2 iem-*
> 
> The extended bass becomes controlled bass with faster decay rather than natural decay and much better separation and width in the inter-notes and in between instruments !!!
> 
> ...


If you have a pure silver cable try that with the B2.


----------



## r31ya

So for king under $100, What is it gonna be?

The ol darling, Moondrop Aria,
The revered, HZSound Heart Mirror,
The comeback, TinAudio TinT3+,
The new unit, Dunu Titan S,
The rumored budget ver of endgame, Trip Olina,


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Nimweth said:


> I've  been revisiting some older IEMs and it can be quite surprising. In the last few days I have heard the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000, Tin T3, TRN BA5, Revonext Kew-Tee 5 and the Trinity Audio Master. After finding the correct tips for the Master (it is incredibly tip sensitive) it sounded very good indeed. The Kew-Tee 5, T3 and BA5 were also impressive. It puts some of the newest models into perspective.





Nimweth said:


> Perhaps we should begin a thread featuring older classics!


Should we call it audiobudget.com?


----------



## baskingshark

New Hiby IEM, the Hiby Thor

https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-thor

$59 USD, seems to be a hybrid, bullet shaped. 2 pin connector.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> New Hiby IEM, the Hiby Thor
> 
> https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-thor
> 
> $59 USD, seems to be a hybrid, bullet shaped. 2 pin connector.


seems good, pretty damn nice that bullet style option has grown


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 9, 2022)

r31ya said:


> So for king under $100, What is it gonna be?
> 
> The ol darling, Moondrop Aria,
> The revered, HZSound Heart Mirror,
> ...



My current vote goes to Moondrop Aria 2021 and Dunu Titan S.

The *Aria* is very well balanced with good tonality and timbre, though maybe it isn't the most technical. Though there are many reports of the paint chipping/bubbling off the shell, but the Aria's anime waifu packaging makes up for that (right?).

The *Titan S* is a rare neutral bright IEM, good mix of technicalities, timbre and tonality. It is a more refined version of the *Heart Mirror *(a similar neutral bright IEM) and beats the Heart Mirror in most departments, being not so peaky and also with better bass extension and better timbre. Titan S is also easier to drive, though in terms of technicalities they are on par (Titan S has better soundstage).

*Tin T3 Plus* is quite decent, but is held back by a one noted undefined boomy bass.


I haven't tried the *Tripowin Olina*, but this set is on a massive hype-train on Facebook and social media, purportedly it graphs similarly and uses the same driver as the Oxygen. Well the same driver claim needs to be verified independently, as a lot of CHIFI are claiming beryllium drivers or the latest hyped novel materials, but on the shell being taken apart, some were noted to have fake claims: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274

Even if given the benefit of doubt and assuming the drivers and graphs are similar, between the Oxygen and the Olina, the shells are different. The shell size, nozzle sizing, shell material, dampers, position of drivers etc all affect resonances and will affect the sound. The Oxygen has a very short nozzle for instance, which supposedly has a part in the sound (the guy who tuned the Oxygen also tuned the BLON BL-03 which has a short nozzle). So same driver doesn't mean same sound if the implementation is different.

And even if 2 graphs look similar, graphs don't tell the full story. There are some components such as timbral accuracy, imaging, dynamics, micro-details, instrument separation that cannot be gleaned from a standard FR graph.

I realize a lot of the first reviewers of the Olina on social media haven't heard the Oxygen themselves. They say it graphs similarly and has the same drivers as the Oxygen ya, but that's third hand information, nothing beats hearing the IEMs themselves and doing an A/B comparison. Personally, I think it is unsafe to give a recommendation on the Olina sounding the same as the Oxygen if one hasn't heard the Oxygen, graphs aside (I also see a lot of people on social media recommending Olina without hearing it before). Anyway, just my 2 cents, but best to wait for more consumer reviews to filter out regarding the Olina, there seems to be a review embargo until 10th feb.


----------



## r31ya (Feb 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> My current vote goes to Moondrop Aria 2021 and Dunu Titan S.
> 
> The *Aria* is very well balanced with good tonality and timbre, though maybe it isn't the most technical. Though there are many reports of the paint chipping/bubbling off the shell, but the Aria's anime waifu packaging makes up for that (right?).
> 
> ...


If Titan S is a decent upgrade from HeartMirror, i might be interested with it.
Tin T3+ seems to be a similar tuned side grade of Aria which i already own.

My eye is currently on Olina, but i'll wait for reading several proper review first before buying. Considering soo many factors in play in design, supplies, and production, i'll proceed with caution about Olina.
---

Also, with Quarks, Tanya, and several others.
It seems we could ranks and compare bullet style IEM under $50 as well. It'll be pretty interesting comparison.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> If Titan S is a decent upgrade from HeartMirror, i might be interested with it.
> Tin T3+ seems to be a similar tuned side grade of Aria which i already own.
> 
> My eye is currently on Olina, but i'll wait for reading several proper review first before buying. Considering soo many factors in play in design, supplies, and production, i'll proceed with caution about Olina.
> ...



If u own Aria, T3 Plus is at most a sidegrade. There's more bass in the T3 Plus to give it a more fun sounding signature, but the bass quality is worse than Aria. Aria is smoother in the treble though.



For the bullet style IEMs under $50, these are what I've tried (ranked in alphabetical order):

1) *Astrotec Vesna *- neutral bright set, decent technicalities, has subbass roll off and a bit of a peak at the 6 - 8 kHz regions, but otherwise not bad for $19 USD. Needs amping.
2) *Audiosense TX15 *- V shaped, boomy bass that bleeds, subpar technicalities. Not recommended, very lowFI sounding.
3) *Cambridge Audio SE1 *- supposedly beryllium drivers. Originally $99 USD, but bought it from Amazon at $20ish firesale. Technically sub-par compared to present-day CHIFI sets. Crappy fixed cable. Would recommend BLON BL-03 over this.
4) *Final E3000 *- smooth and non fatiguing dark L shaped set. Thick note weight, good imaging, soundstage and instrument separation when amped. Needs amping due to low sensitivity, don't try it with a weak source. Bass boomy and nebulous, treble dark, not for trebleheads. Crap noodle-thin microphonic cable without strain-relief. Quite a niche tuning, but good for smooth fatigue free listening.
5) *Final E1000 *- very balanced and decent neutralish set, not bad, but perhaps not the most technical. Prefer Astrotec Vesna over this.
6)* Final E500* - neutral unit, sounds meh for normal music, but is very good for binaural tracks, gaming and movies with good imaging/soundstage for these. Crap noodle thin cable. Recommended for gaming/movies/binaural tracks. Comes with Final E tips too.
7) *KBEAR Neon* - rare midcentric set. Subbass and higher treble roll off as per most single BA types. Quite laid back and smooth, 2D soundstage due to deep insertion. Perhaps those who want a midcentric niche tuning can consider this. Good isolation and possible use for a stage monitor.
8) *Kinera Tyr* - very meh, lacks extension at both ends, can be a bit shouty. In a drawer somewhere, bought it for the included Final E tips actually (the tips go at $15, so the IEM costs $5 haha).
9)  *Moondrop Quarks* - shouty, metallic timbre, not the best in technicalities. Bought 2nd hand at $5 but still won't recommend it. Prefer Tanchjim Tanya and Astrotec Vesna over this.
10)* Sony MH755* - harman tuned set with good tonality and timbre. Crap short microphonic fixed cable. Lots of fakes out there in the wild, so finding a genuine set is like looking for a needle in a haystack. Otherwise for the price of $5USD or so, a genuine set has excellent price to performance ratio. I would skip a MacDonald's meal for this any day, but I think it isn't in production any more.
11) *Strauss & Wagner EM205* - warm set, average in most departments, not the best in technicalities. Outclassed by present day CHIFI.
12) *Tanchjim Tanya* - harmanish smooth set, good timbre. Needs amping though, not recommended without amp. Not the best in technicalities, but kind of a BLON BL-03 like sound in a bullet shaped design.


----------



## nymz (Feb 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> My current vote goes to Moondrop Aria 2021 and Dunu Titan S.
> 
> The *Aria* is very well balanced with good tonality and timbre, though maybe it isn't the most technical. Though there are many reports of the paint chipping/bubbling off the shell, but the Aria's anime waifu packaging makes up for that (right?).
> 
> ...



I've heard both and given that, Olina is now my default 100usd, but soon more people will chime in with reviews.

Off that list (i heard them all but T3+) , my second pick would be Titan S. I love its neutral tuning and has some good packaging. I would take it over Aria in a heartbeat, which I'm not very found of.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> If u own Aria, T3 Plus is at most a sidegrade. There's more bass in the T3 Plus to give it a more fun sounding signature, but the bass quality is worse than Aria. Aria is smoother in the treble though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I definitely prefer Tanya style bullet to Final, but I also have tight ear canals so the Final ends up a bit uncomfortable due to the nozzle not protruding far from the housing. That said, E500 and Tanya are easy recs, and Vesna does sound pretty technical and not harsh despite the treble peak and the bass is tight despite the roll off. FiiO JD3 another good one.


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> If u own Aria, T3 Plus is at most a sidegrade. There's more bass in the T3 Plus to give it a more fun sounding signature, but the bass quality is worse than Aria. Aria is smoother in the treble though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just chiming in with what i have from the list:

1)final e3000 is very nice, and sound as u described. Just a note to add, it's pretty power hungry. With my qudelix 5k,i need to push it nearly 70% of volume on Performance mode.

2)sony mh755 is very good, unfortunately lots of fake. Personally enjoy it more than bl-03.


----------



## baskingshark

nymz said:


> I've heard both and given that, Olina is now my default 100usd, but soon more people will chime in with reviews.
> 
> Off that list (i heard them all but T3+) , my second pick would be Titan S. I love its neutral tuning and has some good packaging. I would take it over Aria in a heartbeat, which I'm not very found of.



You are one of the minority reviewers to have heard both sets (Oxygen and Olina), so at least we can trust your assessment, and thanks for that.

However, a lot of the hype for the Olina on social media/FB are from other reviewers/first adopters who have not even heard the Oxygen (but claim the Olina sounds the same as the Oxygen, just because the graphs and drivers are purportedly the same). Some are also blindly recommending the Olina without first having heard it. Personally I think that's rather unsafe, to recommend to others something you have never heard.


----------



## nymz

baskingshark said:


> You are one of the minority reviewers to have heard both sets (Oxygen and Olina), so at least we can trust your assessment, and thanks for that.
> 
> However, a lot of the hype for the Olina on social media/FB are from other reviewers/first adopters who have not even heard the Oxygen (but claim the Olina sounds the same as the Oxygen, just because the graphs and drivers are purportedly the same). Some are also blindly recommending the Olina without first having heard it. Personally I think that's rather unsafe, to recommend to others something you have never heard.



I fully agree with you.

Im not into social media audio, but I can only imagine the circlejerking...

Let's hope Linsoul starts shipping them this week 🙏


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for a high quality headphone with good comfort, a smooth, yet impactful sound, tons of details, and one that is pocket-friendly, then Linsoul Audio and BLON prepared something for you, with their WGZBLON BL-B60, or Blon B60 as it is called by most. 

Comparisons with 3 other interesting headphones included, also my personal feelings on this 50mm dynamic driver headphone~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/blon-bl-b60-dynamic-headphones-low-notes-jumping.html


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

baskingshark said:


> My current vote goes to Moondrop Aria 2021 and Dunu Titan S.
> 
> The *Aria* is very well balanced with good tonality and timbre, though maybe it isn't the most technical. Though there are many reports of the paint chipping/bubbling off the shell, but the Aria's anime waifu packaging makes up for that (right?).
> 
> ...


Someone call out that misleading comparison between Olina and Oxy. And that "reviewer" doesn't even test out the Oxy yet. That quite a presumptuous and a blatant lie to declare both IEMs are similarly tuned.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

baskingshark said:


> You are one of the minority reviewers to have heard both sets (Oxygen and Olina), so at least we can trust your assessment, and thanks for that.
> 
> However, a lot of the hype for the Olina on social media/FB are from other reviewers/first adopters who have not even heard the Oxygen (but claim the Olina sounds the same as the Oxygen, just because the graphs and drivers are purportedly the same). Some are also blindly recommending the Olina without first having heard it. Personally I think that's rather unsafe, to recommend to others something you have never heard.


I agree, I saw a lot of them recommending it without fully knowledge about it, sadly that those people are from my country.


----------



## morndewey

Dany1 said:


> Need help guys !
> 
> I'm facing issue with my Titan S. I have only had it for 3 days and it was fine in the beginning. But now left channel went significantly quiet. Center is off to the right. Bass is more on the right and less on the left. Detail retrieval seems better on the right and left side suffers distortion in the high frequencies especially in drum kicks.
> 
> ...


Contact the dealer from whom purchased. Get a replacement. Sorry I can’t suggest more.


----------



## r31ya

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> I agree, I saw a lot of them recommending it without fully knowledge about it, sadly that those people are from my country.


I just few weeks ago get to aware on FB audio group since i don't exist on FB other than to get FB ID for other websites.
I was looking for ZEX Pro information at the time.

And dude, its feels like bunch of Hype man and people talking out of their asses. Then google takes me to 4Chan-tech-IEMs board which full of edgelords...
After all that, it feels that i take this place/head-fi for granted.


----------



## zenki

The sound probably will be similar, the tech on the other hand could be a whole different story


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Should we call it audiobudget.com?


@Dsnuts already did. It started off hot as hotcakes, then forgotten.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @Dsnuts already did. It started off hot as hotcakes, then forgotten.


Dsnuts owns Audiobudget!? COOL. It's too bad it didn't go farther. :*(


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

amonmeiz said:


> Just chiming in with what i have from the list:
> 
> 1)final e3000 is very nice, and sound as u described. Just a note to add, it's pretty power hungry. With my qudelix 5k,i need to push it nearly 70% of volume on Performance mode.
> 
> 2)sony mh755 is very good, unfortunately lots of fake. Personally enjoy it more than bl-03.


I enjoy the MH755. The short cable is lame, but I got a very high quality extension cable that actually enhances the sound even more, but I just wish the treble was just a tad bit more airy and extended, and it would be a BEAST! Still, an excellent cheapo with the Sony house sound.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Dsnuts owns Audiobudget!? COOL. It's too bad it didn't go farther. :*(


No. That guy got banned from head-fi. I mean DS created a thread for old school IEM's.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> No. That guy got banned from head-fi. I mean DS created a thread for old school IEM's.


Thanks for the link. Are you pulling my leg?

I searched Dsnuts profile and didn't see a new thread posted.


----------



## amonmeiz

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I enjoy the MH755. The short cable is lame, but I got a very high quality extension cable that actually enhances the sound even more, but I just wish the treble was just a tad bit more airy and extended, and it would be a BEAST! Still, an excellent cheapo with the Sony house sound.


Thats great. 👍

The one i got, comes with extended cable, given free by the seller,so it's all good. But i still use the short cable cuz it's perfect for my case since I'm using qudelix 5k and clip it to my shirt. So the length is just right. 

I agree. It's a very cheap way to enjoy signature Sony sound that is good. Not all sony product sound good imo 😅.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

r31ya said:


> I just few weeks ago get to aware on FB audio group since i don't exist on FB other than to get FB ID for other websites.
> I was looking for ZEX Pro information at the time.
> 
> And dude, its feels like bunch of Hype man and people talking out of their asses. Then google takes me to 4Chan-tech-IEMs board which full of edgelords...
> After all that, it feels that i take this place/head-fi for granted.


Well, you know the feeling of these lads when they received their first review units.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> No. That guy got banned from head-fi. I mean DS created a thread for old school IEM's.


I'm confused. I know Audio budget,  (Igor Eisberg) but I didn't know about a previous thread.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Feb 10, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> I'm confused. I know Audio budget,  (Igor Eisberg) but I didn't know about a previous thread.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said Dsnuts created a new thread about old earphones.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said Dsnuts created a new thread about old earphones.


OK, but I still do not understand the audio budget reference!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Nimweth said:


> OK, but I still do not understand the audio budget reference!


It was a joke because audiobudget.com is the only place I found where old iems can be found easily.


----------



## Dobrescu George

This week I got more to review from Linsoul Audio than before, but the TRN VX PRO is truly worth your attention if you're looking for an analytical, detailed and bright sound with a good bass too. More info about their rather large size, comparisons with other IEMs, and pairings, as well as my personal feelings on them in today's full written review of this full metallic IEM~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/trn-vx-pro-chifi-iems-brightest-shape-of-metal.html


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It was a joke because audiobudget.com is the only place I found where old iems can be found easily.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...iscontinued-iems.939368/page-15#post-15999191


----------



## RemedyMusic

Check out my take on KZ x HBB DQ6S as a musician!! Thanks!!


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> New Hiby IEM, the Hiby Thor
> 
> https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-thor
> 
> $59 USD, seems to be a hybrid, bullet shaped. 2 pin connector.


And I ordered it


----------



## baskingshark

mochill said:


> And I ordered it








Let us know how the Hiby Thor sounds!


----------



## Tzennn

mochill said:


> And I ordered it


Pls compare with sora light when you get them  graph looks close tho


----------



## Ace Bee

So, I got the esteemed Audio Hekili from a friend for a quick listen…sadly I was with it for less than 12 hours, however, with what little time it was in my ears, it left a positive impression.

Let’s talk about the sound first (Shanling M3X balanced out, low gain) - Hekili produces a very transparent sound with utmost clarity while providing a nice low end slam. The stage is significantly huge, with width a bit more than depth, and exceptional layering. Notes are very crisp and clean, while the sharpness is kept at bay - that’s a really nice display of tuning there.
Treble is very well extended and does not feel brittle - there are no uncomfortable peaks anywhere in this range. The same goes for upper mid range also. I am quite sensitive to Upper mid - Lower treble peaks, and I can confirm that never once I felt any discomfort while listening to Yao Si Ting - Scarborough Fair, or Poets Of The Fall - The Ballad of Jeremiah Peacekeeper (Mike Saaresto’s voice has some real edgy moments here that might sound a bit grating.)
Low end has also just enough emphasis in them so as not to sound lacking. Low end extends well, slams have enough body, but do not interfere with the mids. A very clean and balanced presentation.

However, therein lies the problem also. The tuning is so safe and by the book that it fails to develop a character and engage my heart. Low end can be heard, but not be felt. Subbass rumbles do not move enough air in spite of the good extension. The midrange feels too neutral - vocals do not have that throaty presence or weight to feel natural. Instruments are clean and detailed, however, again lacks the physical touch. But, I must emphasise - these are purely based on individual preference, and of late I have been heavily skewed towards the DD tonality, and hence BA notes do not satisfy me any more. But for those who can still enjoy BA sound, I can assure I have not yet heard a better set than the Hekili. In fact, from memory, I think it also outclasses the FH5s pro. With a cable change, it can do even more wonder. The separation, air between notes, open, wide and sufficiently deep stage with very good imaging - yep, it captures the heart at the first listen.

Against the IMR Splash Of Red, the Hekili has a more open and wide and deep presentation, while SOR feels a bit more intimate and small. However, imaging prowess is quite comparable between them. SOR low and midrange notes feel a bit more thick and natural than Hekili, while Hekili has a more refined high frequency presentation with sufficient energy but less peaks. Detail-wise I did not feel one lagging behind the other. SOR most certainly has a more coloured sound than Hekili, but that is what I love about it.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...iscontinued-iems.939368/page-15#post-15999191


Thank you for the link. I will have a look.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Howdy, music lovers! I want to share my full written review on HIFIMAN Electronics Ananda Planar Magnetic Headphones!! 

I made comparisons with 5 other high-end headphones, as well as pairings with three top sources, and this is the first review with the new face of Audiophile-Heaven 

There are good headphones out there, and there are epic ones, which enter history as some of the best ever made, and Ananda is one of those. It is outstanding in refinement, has a warm, yet wide and airy midrange, a deep bass, and tons of details, being among the most recommended headphones regardless of your current setup. 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/hifiman-ananda-headphones-sweet-mids-huge-stage.html


----------



## mochill

Tzennn said:


> Pls compare with sora light when you get them  graph looks close tho


I do have Sora light , Sora light 2019


----------



## Dobrescu George

For those who want a really high quality DAP with a beautiful sound, but for a midrange price, Shanling designed their M3X, the X music player with awesome aesthetics, and good versatility. A few years ago, FiiO used to dominate the midrange market for DAPs, but now it is Shanling who keeps coming with awesome designs and beautiful sounds, so I hope my video review brings you joy this weekend, and don't forget to leave a comment if you have questions, as I'm always around to help~


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dobrescu George said:


> A few years ago, FiiO used to dominate the midrange market for DAPs, but now it is Shanling who keeps coming with awesome designs and beautiful sounds.


My Fiio M3K doesn't sound good with ChiFi earphones.


----------



## Dobrescu George

LaughMoreDaily said:


> My Fiio M3K doesn't sound good with ChiFi earphones.



Welp, that's why I used past tense there...  

New times, new companies, new sounds


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dobrescu George said:


> Welp, that's why I used past tense there...
> 
> New times, new companies, new sounds


Damn, why would Fiio release a miniature DAP for headphones and not earphones... why, oh why, oh why.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Damn, why would Fiio release a miniature DAP for headphones and not earphones... why, oh why, oh why.


My Fiio X3 III is one of my favorite DAPs ever. It handles all IEM's like a champ. No AMP required.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My wife's iphone 6 ipod is a revelation!! Using my Fiio Q1 mk II with the lightning connector and the iphone, and just using 320 mp3's, the sound is as wide and 3D as any of my DAPs, and BIG SOUNDING. Just amazing sounds from an old ass phone ipod. Oh..i'm using the Timeless. WOW!


----------



## Dobrescu George

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My Fiio X3 III is one of my favorite DAPs ever. It handles all IEM's like a champ. No AMP required.



Happy to see someone still rocking one! 

The main issue is that FiiO did not produce any new good quality midrange DAP for a while, or even entry level one for that matter. They went for the big cheese and left the entire market that brought them popularity in the dust. All new FiiO releases are increasingly more expensive...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Feb 12, 2022)

Dobrescu George said:


> Happy to see someone still rocking one!
> 
> The main issue is that FiiO did not produce any new good quality midrange DAP for a while, or even entry level one for that matter. They went for the big cheese and left the entire market that brought them popularity in the dust. All new FiiO releases are increasingly more expensive...


You may have missed what Fiio was saying repeatedly over the last year and followed with their products: the lower-end DAPs are semi-dead now.
Simple dongles, such as Apple (ligtning/USB),  just murder low- and mid-dap segments, so the only niche remaining is the higher-end DAPs.

On another note, it is hard to blame the reviewers cheerfully promoting whatever is sent to them. At the same time, don't blame people for ceasing to react to all these animated ads/promotions from all ever multiplying aspiring and "seasoned" reviewers. I stopped paying any attention to the reviews for more than a year and became much more successful and happier in my selections in ChiFi world


----------



## Dobrescu George

PhonoPhi said:


> You may have missed what Fiio was saying repeatedly over the last year and followed with their products: the lower-end DAPs are semi-dead now.
> Simple dongles, such as Apple (ligtning/USB),  just murder low- and mid-dap segments, so the only niche remaining is the higher-end DAPs.
> 
> On another note, it is hard to blame the reviewers cheerfully promoting whatever is sent to them. At the same time, don't blame people for ceasing to react to all these animated ads/promotions from all ever multiplying aspiring and "seasoned" reviewers. I stopped paying any attention to the reviews for more than a year and became much more successful and happier in my selections in ChiFi world



FiiO noted that the midrange and entry level DAP markets are not active, that is their take. 

But look at HIDIZS and other companies, even Hiby. Look at this thread and other threads. 

There is demand. 

But they are not as profitable.

.

I always mention this, but when you have a backlog of reviewing 10 - 20 IEMs, all with photos needing editing, and having a website that needs care, cheerful and promotion are not the first things that come to mind...


----------



## mochill

My hiby thor has shipped


----------



## Dobrescu George

mochill said:


> My hiby thor has shipped



Curious how it sounds, looks a lot like Final E2000-E4000 series


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> FiiO noted that the midrange and entry level DAP markets are not active, that is their take.
> 
> But look at HIDIZS and other companies, even Hiby. Look at this thread and other threads.
> 
> ...


Right now, I've got my wife's old iphone 6 loaded with hi res and FLAC and with my Q1 II with lightning cable, it's better than any of my low to mid range DAPS. It's smashing them, so I totally believe what PhonoPhi is saying. I'm going to load some up on my iphone 12 pro and repeat, and if it's even a little more improved soundwise from my iphone 6, then most of my DAPS are rendered obsolete (I don't like using phones as DAPS, so not really, but you get what i'm saying).


----------



## jsmiller58

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Right now, I've got my wife's old iphone 6 loaded with hi res and FLAC and with my Q1 II with lightning cable, it's better than any of my low to mid range DAPS. It's smashing them, so I totally believe what PhonoPhi is saying. I'm going to load some up on my iphone 12 pro and repeat, and if it's even a little more improved soundwise from my iphone 6, then most of my DAPS are rendered obsolete (I don't like using phones as DAPS, so not really, but you get what i'm saying).


I know what you mean.  

For me, though, what has potentially brought back DAPs in my thinking is the decision to remove SD card capability from most phones. While one can argue that a phone's onboard 256GB or 512GB covers virtually everyone's needs, I still don't like having to worry about storage, and maxing out what I store on my DAP frees me up from worrying about my phone.  Also freeing up the phone from being connected to my earphones is also convenient.

Yeah, for me phone and dongle is the way to go IF I am not constrained by storage limitations.


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 12, 2022)

Hello my fellow head-fier's...

I'm very interested to know if anyone here owns the *HZSOUND Heart Mirror* and the *NiceHCK DB1* for a head-to-head comparison in the "sound" and "FR Graph?"

Thanks in advance for whosoever wants to take the initiative to compare both! 

-Clear


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/7hz-announces-eternal-14-5mm-lcp-diaphragm-single-dynamic-driver-iems

Anyone got these yet? Is it an upgrade over Timeless?


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> Wow after KZ had success collaborating with some bigname tuners like Crinacle and BGGAR, Shuoer is now riding on their tailcoats:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/posts/988262555380462
> 
> ...


An EJ07M tuned to BGGAR's preference? Hope it would be fantastic for Rock and metal.


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Right now, I've got my wife's old iphone 6 loaded with hi res and FLAC and with my Q1 II with lightning cable, it's better than any of my low to mid range DAPS. It's smashing them, so I totally believe what PhonoPhi is saying. I'm going to load some up on my iphone 12 pro and repeat, and if it's even a little more improved soundwise from my iphone 6, then most of my DAPS are rendered obsolete (I don't like using phones as DAPS, so not really, but you get what i'm saying).


Lol I almost lost my marbles cuz I thought you were referring to a Shanling Q1 mkii and I just purchased their Q1. Do you have a comparison of the Q1 mkii and the Q3?


----------



## baskingshark

For our Tanchjim fans, the Tanchjim OLA is coming!

https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1492447137506131968

(no relation to the hypetrain Tripwin OLINA BTW)







Shell shape looks weird though. But maybe the white hair anime waifu makes up for it?


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> For our Tanchjim fans, the Tanchjim OLA is coming!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1492447137506131968
> 
> ...


Everything looks very cool, glamorous with silver/white theme from the shell, packaging and the mommy waifu

I wonder what's the driver configuration


----------



## yaps66

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/7hz-announces-eternal-14-5mm-lcp-diaphragm-single-dynamic-driver-iems
> 
> Anyone got these yet? Is it an upgrade over Timeless?


Different drivers so not really a direct comparison with Timeless. Couple of people on the 7Hz/Watercooler threads have bought.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> For our Tanchjim fans, the Tanchjim OLA is coming!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1492447137506131968
> 
> ...


Wow they looks insanely good that i doubt they will sound any good ...


----------



## Jmop

Tzennn said:


> Wow they looks insanely good that i doubt they will sound any good ...


Lol complete with Christmas tree lights.


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Wow they looks insanely good that i doubt they will sound any good ...



Well generally Tanchjim's track record is pretty decent. Tanchjim ain't a KZ/TRN/BLON pokemon mass spamming release brand that churn out weekly sidegrades and hope something finally sticks on the wall.

I'm actually more worried about the fit and comfort, the shell housing for this OLA looks quite unconventional. No point sounding heavenly if the comfort is untolerable?


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Well generally Tanchjim's track record is pretty decent. Tanchjim ain't a KZ/TRN/BLON pokemon mass spamming release brand that churn out weekly sidegrades and hope something finally sticks on the wall.
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the fit and comfort, the shell housing for this OLA looks quite unconventional. No point sounding heavenly if the comfort is untolerable?


That first sentence is hilariously accurate.


----------



## hmscott (Feb 14, 2022)

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/7hz-announces-eternal-14-5mm-lcp-diaphragm-single-dynamic-driver-iems
> 
> Anyone got these yet? Is it an upgrade over Timeless?


They both have very different implementations, so I wouldn't expect them to sound similar or react similar to music, but that is what makes getting new IEMs so special!  They bring a new view into the music, some pleasant, some not so much, and some that really live on a long time.

I've been focusing on other aspects recently - Xduoo TA-26 + Xduoo TA-20 Tube rolling, and haven't bought a new IEM for quite a while.

I was thinking of trying both the 7HZ Timeless and Eternal, as I am a fan of Planar and Single DD IEM's and of course headphones.

Getting both would be like getting two completely different masterpieces to trade off between, comparing music through both would be so much fun.
If the Eternal is as awesome as the Timeless I think I will be very happy with both.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 13, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Well generally Tanchjim's track record is pretty decent. Tanchjim ain't a KZ/TRN/BLON pokemon mass spamming release brand that churn out weekly sidegrades and hope something finally sticks on the wall.
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the fit and comfort, the shell housing for this OLA looks quite unconventional. No point sounding heavenly if the comfort is untolerable?


Well worry not about the fit, i am so displeased if my girl don't accept this as a wedding "rings", i mean earphones... Even tho i don't have one ...
But again, they looks good tho


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Well generally Tanchjim's track record is pretty decent. Tanchjim ain't a KZ/TRN/BLON pokemon mass spamming release brand that churn out weekly sidegrades and hope something finally sticks on the wall.
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the fit and comfort, the shell housing for this OLA looks quite unconventional. No point sounding heavenly if the comfort is untolerable?





(and another source: https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4736087539058226 )

Price might be quite low, like 30-50 usd.


----------



## amonmeiz

RikudouGoku said:


> (and another source: https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4736087539058226 )
> 
> Price might be quite low, like 30-50 usd.


That would put it against cca cra, kz crn & hbb mele right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

amonmeiz said:


> That would put it against cca cra, kz crn & hbb mele right?


price wise yes. But this isnt confirmed info, so take it with a grain of salt atm.


----------



## Tzennn

RikudouGoku said:


> (and another source: https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4736087539058226 )
> 
> Price might be quite low, like 30-50 usd.


Any plan on that jewelry looking iem ? For 30$ it looks good tho


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tzennn said:


> Any plan on that jewelry looking iem ? For 30$ it looks good tho


I will ask for a unit at least, but i am trying to not spend more on iems. Since i am focusing on diy buds now.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> (and another source: https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4736087539058226 )
> 
> Price might be quite low, like 30-50 usd.



198 - 208 RMB is around $31 - 32 USD. But that's their local prices, so factoring in international pricing/customs/transport, perhaps it will be $40 - 50ish USD.

Single moving coil = single DD

That sub $50 market is really super competitive, but I was pleasantly surprised when I bought their last budget set, the Tanchjim Tanya.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> 198 - 208 RMB is around $31 - 32 USD. But that's their local prices, so factoring in international pricing/customs/transport, perhaps it will be $40 - 50ish USD.
> 
> Single moving coil = single DD
> 
> That sub $50 market is really super competitive, but I was pleasantly surprised when I bought their last budget set, the Tanchjim Tanya.


yep, single DD. Seems to be using the DMT driver, which is used in their Hana lineup.


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> yep, single DD. Seems to be using the DMT driver, which is used in their Hana lineup.



I don't think "DMT" means anything meaningful. It says DMT4th suggesting it's the 4th DD generation as the same in Prism while for Hana 2021 and Tanya it's 'DMT3rd'.


----------



## superuser1

rggz said:


> DMT


*dimethyltryptamine* aka the spirit molecule


----------



## lushmelody (Feb 14, 2022)

OLA at least seems to pack better build than Tanya. Its a joke that almost all $5 IEMs feature detachable cable while Tanya and Quarks dont. Lets see if OLA tuning is competitive against the bright trend in budget rn (also to match their jewel design 😝)

By the way, how are Tripowin Léa and Smabat NCO2 performing?


----------



## InvisibleInk

lushmelody said:


> Its a joke that almost all $5 IEMs feature detachable cable while Tanya and Quarks dont.



Depends on the shell. Canal-style, bullet shells are designed for deep insertion. Conventional shells are easier when it comes to removable cable connections. With the cable deeper in the ear, curved connectors come into play, which aren't as common and are certainly more expensive to incorporate. So the more special, curved connector isn't a "joke," it's a costly design consideration.


----------



## ian91 (Feb 13, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> By the way, how is Tripowin Léa and Smabat NCO2 performing?



Just got the Lea and I'm mighty impressed for an entry level single DD. Tuned very well for instrumental/jazz/vocals etc. Stage and imaging could be better but I'm quite impressed with the timbre this driver can reproduce.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> For our Tanchjim fans, the Tanchjim OLA is coming!
> 
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1492447137506131968
> 
> ...


Direct competitor to the Moondrop SSP?


----------



## morndewey

superuser1 said:


> *dimethyltryptamine* aka the spirit molecule


Always makes me remember the guy in Electric Koolaid Acid Test who goes insane


----------



## Tzennn

Kinda curious about DeeTee6 since my DT9 isn't that good. How they perform againist these new cheap iem like CRA?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jmwant said:


> Direct competitor to the Moondrop SSP?


----------



## Tzennn

RikudouGoku said:


>


Might be wrong but
2019 Spaceship (shouty mid) - 2020 SSR (flat bass + technical Spaceship)
2021 Tanya (shouty mid) - 2022 Ola (maybe flat bass + technical Tanya)


----------



## Jmop (Feb 13, 2022)

I’m liking the regular AZLA tips for these wide bore single dynamics if you need more space between the earphone and your ear canal. A little firm but you get used to it, and I’m pretty picky about comfort.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


>



Haha rule number 1, never trust store provided graphs!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Haha rule number 1, never trust store provided graphs!





@Makahl made this.


----------



## Jmop (Feb 13, 2022)

That graph is pretty bang on my preference in shape up to 9k, not sure about dB levels. I know I know, 10k and above can't be trusted. I also like ruler flat bass for electronic music specifically.


----------



## Tzennn

RikudouGoku said:


> @Makahl made this.


Almost identical


----------



## Jmop (Feb 13, 2022)

Tanchjim is in the better ballpark as far as frequency response goes, in my opinion.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

hmscott said:


> aa
> 
> They both have very different implementations, so I wouldn't expect them to sound similar or react similar to music, but that is what makes getting new IEMs so special!  They bring a new view into the music, some pleasant, some not so much, and some that really live on a long time.
> 
> ...


The Timeless are amazing. Top pound for pound in the price group and beyond.


----------



## superuser1

Jmop said:


> I’m liking the regular AZLA tips for these wide bore single dynamics if you need more space between the earphone and your ear canal. A little firm but you get used to it, and I’m pretty picky about comfort.


I started using them lately and they work really well for me on certain iems, mostly the single DDs and also some hybrids too. The quality of the silicon is really good.


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> I’m liking the regular AZLA tips for these wide bore single dynamics if you need more space between the earphone and your ear canal. A little firm but you get used to it, and I’m pretty picky about comfort.


i found the sedna light clone for 6$ (narrowbore + wide bore) or something, but it's taobao only so ...


----------



## earmonger

RikudouGoku said:


> (and another source: https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4736087539058226 )
> 
> Price might be quite low, like 30-50 usd.


Gluten-free IEMs is a great selling point.


----------



## r31ya

earmonger said:


> Gluten-free IEMs is a great selling point.


I wonder if it came with shirataki cable


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Shozy Ceres Review: https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-ceres-review/


----------



## lfgoodsound

Tzennn said:


> i found the sedna light clone for 6$ (narrowbore + wide bore) or something, but it's taobao only so ...


could you attach link to them please?


----------



## Tzennn

lfgoodsound said:


> could you attach link to them please?


https://m.tb.cn/h.flXO67I?sm=042ffa?tk=djfY23PHGgW「竹林鸟百灵惊鸿原装耳塞套耳机套记忆海绵耳塞耳帽套」
点击链接直接打开
Just copy the whole link tho.


----------



## lushmelody

Tzennn said:


> Might be wrong but
> 2019 Spaceship (shouty mid) - 2020 SSR (flat bass + technical Spaceship)
> 2021 Tanya (shouty mid) - 2022 Ola (maybe flat bass + technical Tanya)


Very likely that you predicted right. Sadly, way much pinna gain for 3k sensitives like budget Moondrop.


----------



## Alex Ulrik (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks like some people here are having a hard time reading Ola's graph correctly. If that's accurate, It shows only about 10db of pinna gain between 2k/3k. Tanya, SSR/SSP and Quarks have around 15db and later gain. So Ola tuning is more akin to Etymotic neutral with a bit of bass boost.


----------



## amonmeiz

Looks like the OLA is up for purchase 

https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...ear-earphones-with-detachable-cable-dmt4-iems


----------



## Jmop

amonmeiz said:


> Looks like the OLA is up for purchase
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...ear-earphones-with-detachable-cable-dmt4-iems


I have a good feeling about this one..


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

my disassembly of Geek Wold GK80
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion.958787/post-16818534


----------



## amonmeiz

Jmop said:


> I have a good feeling about this one..


Excited for the reviews


----------



## Old_Snake

Asakurai said:


> Been long time not posting any "obscure" brand from taobao.
> For 2020, i've been watching this brand closely, See Audio (Taobao shop link: https://shop155493066.world.taobao.com/?spm=a230r.7195193.1997079397.2.6a74c43bZdlZHX )
> Being lucky there is someone who bring their lineup demo to Indonesia, i've tried Serena S3, S8, Nekoru N6, N6 Pro, Vantina V5, Spark, Neo and Kaguya.
> and currently i borrow both their flagship Neo (10BA) and Kaguya (4EST + 4BA) and it's revision unit which should be final one (yes, i've tried the prototype one)
> ...


How much was the Neo on Taobao?


----------



## Asakurai

Old_Snake said:


> How much was the Neo on Taobao?


See Audio Neo only for International Market so it's not available on taobao, while for mainland they get Vantina V10 (another 10BA with FR like QDC VX) which cost around 6500 RMB


----------



## Aramaki

Limited-time deal: Linsoul TINHIFI T3 Plus 10mm LCP Diaphragm Hi-Fi in-Ear Earphone with Detachable 2Pin OFC Cable, 3D-Printed Shell for Audiophile Musician https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09LV2S1Y..._dl_WFHNHRXK9AFGR3KTK38B?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## amanieux

amonmeiz said:


> Excited for the reviews


yes especially waiting for a $40 battle ola vs heart mirror, has someone already done that ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Their you go for my TRIPOWIN LEA review. 

These a great value IEM, no doubt.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-leá.25709/reviews#review-27972


----------



## baskingshark

Hmm Moondrop is releasing some DAC thingy? 

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1133531794073449


----------



## amanieux (Feb 18, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Hmm Moondrop is releasing some DAC thingy?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1133531794073449


not surprising, every iem manufacturer is jumping on this dongle dac adjacent market as it more profitable than wired iem, my guess is that it will cost $59 and brings nothing more in sound quality over the $10 apple dongle


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/tanchjim-releases-ola-dmt4-dynamic-driver-iems

Ola is already on sale for $40.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Hmm Moondrop is releasing some DAC thingy?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1133531794073449



yep, whistleblower seem to bet it will be a Colorfly CDA M1 kinda collab dongle....

im not THAT excited....would have prefer an Aria beater.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Shozy SCB2, a Shozy collaboration with ISN. Surprisingly Big sound from small earpieces:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/reviews


----------



## goodvybz

Anybody have more info on the Hiby Thor's?


----------



## baskingshark

New TRN product, the TRN BAX.

https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825





Advertised as "electrostatic" drivers as per the current EST craze/marketing gimmick, but in all probability, it is a magnetostat.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...


Nice find! Buuuuuuut, we know what each look like though...


EST



Magneto

Which are they picturing above? Unless they are lying with that picture it is actually an EST. I see the box and driver in the bore. Obviously we need the "fact check" by opening one up later on, lol. Or most likely we can see through them and tell.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...


Kinda interesting that TRN actually step up before Tin and blon, even tho TRN isn't actually release anything that looks decent enough to buy. But well who know


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...


Alright damn, its either:

1. Its a fake render

2. Sonion EST = 200 usd+

3. Sonion EST finally got "Bellsinged"  -> cheaper


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright damn, its either:
> 
> 1. Its a fake render
> 
> ...


We do need to see the price of this "Flagship". They could certain get a deal. Ali has Sonion EST for about $120 for a pair.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright damn, its either:
> 
> 1. Its a fake render
> 
> ...



Actually I'm not holding my breath over this TRN release. TRN didn't have too many great releases in recent times.

Driver count, driver brand and driver type are just one aspect; tuning and implementation are way more important. Premium ingredients don't mean squat if the cook cannot make it into a gourmet meal.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> We do need to see the price of this "Flagship". They could certain get a deal. Ali has Sonion EST for about $120 for a pair.


yeah, price will tell a lot. 




baskingshark said:


> Actually I'm not holding my breath over this TRN release. TRN didn't have too many great releases in recent times.
> 
> Driver count, driver brand and driver type are just one aspect; tuning and implementation are way more important. Premium ingredients don't mean squat if the cook cannot make it into a gourmet meal.


Indeed, I am more interested if they actually bellsinged those drivers, that would mean that other more competent brands can get their hands on them and tune it better lol.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...


Considering TRN somehow manage to crap out two knowles driver in their TRN TA2. 
Despite the rather upmarket set-up, i rather wait for the review.


----------



## Ace Bee

A new guest came knocking, and I only have a few days to spend some time with it.

From the first look, man isn't it a looker! And the sound, well, ain't half bad either!


----------



## jsmiller58

Ace Bee said:


> A new guest came knocking, and I only have a few days to spend some time with it.
> 
> From the first look, man isn't it a looker! And the sound, well, ain't half bad either!


Ummm… because someone has to say it, I may as well TOFTT… that is an unfortunate name on the faceplate.


----------



## Ace Bee

jsmiller58 said:


> Ummm… because someone has to say it, I may as well TOFTT… that is an unfortunate name on the faceplate.


Now I'm intrigued - what's TOFTT full form?


----------



## yaps66

Ace Bee said:


> Now I'm intrigued - what's TOFTT full form?


I think it stands for Take one for the Team!  Unfortunate name indeed!


----------



## holsen (Feb 20, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Different drivers so not really a direct comparison with Timeless. Couple of people on the 7Hz/Watercooler threads have bought.


My Eternal arrive Friday the 25th, also have the Timeless.   I'll be sure to post I itial and post burn impressions.  If anyone is i terested ve worked a deal with the DUDO store on Ali for $186 for Headfiers.  No incentive for me except I get the same price.  Just write and ask them for the coupon.


----------



## jsmiller58

Ace Bee said:


> Now I'm intrigued - what's TOFTT full form?


Take One For The Team!  In this case meaning I will likely take some good-natured ribbing for my sophomoric humor!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...


The perfect IEM for listening to "Tintagel", "The Garden of Fand"  and "November Woods".


----------



## yaps66

jsmiller58 said:


> Take One For The Team!  In this case meaning I will likely take some good-natured ribbing for my sophomoric humor!


----------



## baskingshark

Ok have just gotten ahold of the Tripowin Olina.



This set is one of the biggest hypetrains currently, as it supposedly graphs the same as the venerable Tanchjim Oxygen and also purportedly uses the same driver sources as the Tanchjim Oxygen (this driver claim should be verified though -> I'm sure some folks on social media will be opening shells and drivers soon haha).


First up, graphs for the measurebators among us!



Tripowin Olina graph, on IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 - 9 kHz area is a resonance artefact.


Yeah the claims about the Olina graphing similarly to the Oxygen seem to be legit (but of course, graphs don't tell the full story, especially on areas such as timbral accuracy or technicalities!)



Tripowin Olina versus Tanchjim Oxygen graph, on IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 - 9 kHz area is a resonance artefact.



*Ok after doing a 1.5 hour A/B testing session with the Oxygen versus Olina, my findings are (using Olina cable, Olina eartips and same sources):
-* Tonally the Olina and Oxygen are similar as the graphs suggest, but the Olina is a tinge brighter. In fact it might be a bit more fatiguing than the Oxygen with longer listening sessions, with a tinge more sibilance.
- In terms of timbral accuracy, the Oxygen is a bit more natural sounding. But the Olina definitely has good timbre as per its single DD roots.
- But in terms of technicalities, the Olina is a step behind. In soundstage, imaging, instrument separation, the Oxygen is better on A/B testing. The Olina also has a less tight bass, sounding a bit undefined and lacking texture, compared to the tighter and cleaner bass of the Oxygen.
- The Olina is slightly easier to drive than the Tanchjim Oxygen (tested both on a Schiit Asgard 3 amp and E1DA dongle and Sony A55 DAP MR Walkman Mod).
- The Olina is slightly easier than the Oxygen in fitting due to the longer nozzle.


In a nutshell, the OIina is not a Tanchjim Oxygen killer. But I would say for a sub $100 set, the Olina is really quite good, and I consider it in the same category as the Dunu Titan S and Moondrop Aria in being good all-rounders and good value for the coin, with few weaknesses (for a budget set). I would rate the Olina a solid 4/5 and recommend it to single DD lovers who are after a budget single DD. So diminishing returns as usual are present when one moves from the budget to the midFI segment, and the Olina is tonally similar to the Oxygen, but just loses out in the technicalities department.



*So Oxygen versus Olina comparisons aside, let's go on to the actual Olina first impressions.*

In terms of fit and build, the Olina is really solid and built like a tank, being made of solid aluminum. Very comfortable too with no weird protruding edges. Weight is okay, I don't foresee most folks having issues on the fitting side.



Accessories, quite a good spread for a budget set.
- Cable - SPC 2 pin cable. The cable is quite adequate, minimal microphonics but may tangle easily.
- 10 replacement nozzle filters
- Semi rigid case
- 2 types of eartips - wider bore ones that boost soundstage and increase treble frequencies, versus narrower bore ones that increase the bass frequencies.



Impressions are with the stock narrower bore eartips + stock cable.

The Olina's isolation is above average for a single DD set.

Timbral accuracy is quite good, as discussed above. Imaging, instrument separation, layering and clarity and micro-details are good for a single DD set. Though, as we alluded to, the Olina won't beat the Oxygen or perhaps some other midFI sets in technical performance, but to meld technicalities, timbre and tonality into a coherent package (without flaws in either) is not an easy feat for a budget set.

The Olina is mid-bass focused. The sub-bass has some rumble when called for, but bass quantities are just slightly north of neutral and this set is not for bassheads. The bass is on the faster side with minimal mid-bass bleed, however the texturing isn't class-leading and can sound a bit undefined. Nevertheless, I think the Olina still has better bass texturing than the other single DD hypetrain, the Tin T3 Plus.

The lower mids are a tinge depressed. Upper mids are forward without being shouty, with a ~ 10 dB pinna gain.

The Olina has good treble extension and air, but some may find it slightly sibilant or fatiguing in the treble with longer listening sessions. The caveat is that treble sensitivities are dependent on source, volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), eartips, hearing health etc.

So I do think the Olina is really a solid contender that can stand out in the ultra cut-throat sub $100 market. Though perhaps the claims of being an Oxygen killer are a bit premature, but I would call it a younger sibling of the Tanchjim Oxygen, for 2.5x cheaper.

Will do some A/B comparisons with a few other hyped single DD types like the Moondrop Aria, Tin T3 Plus, HZSound Heart Mirror and maybe some midFI competitors like the BQEYZ Autumn and Moondrop Kato too.


----------



## Frombauge

Just has to order a red Shanling UA5...let's see how it compares to my other bundle of USB DAC/AMP dongles...will it be up there in a head to head battle with RU6 and W2 or will it be second tier with the likes of THX Onyx...


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Will do some A/B comparisons with a few other hyped single DD types like the Moondrop Aria, Tin T3 Plus, HZSound Heart Mirror and maybe some midFI competitors like the BQEYZ Autumn and Moondrop Kato too.



Great impressions, cheers! These further comparisons would be appreciated too! Enjoy


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> Ok have just gotten ahold of the Tripowin Olina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your review /impression. It's very helpful. 

I'm looking for to comparison with t3 plus & kato (as I'm interested in both)


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Ok have just gotten ahold of the Tripowin Olina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with @ian91, your impressions were a pleasure to read.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Dunu Titan S review is published: DUNU Titan S. My new default recommendation for an all-rounder under $200 (not to mention $100)!


----------



## nymz

​
My review of Olina is out. You can read it here.

Have a nice week! 🎶


----------



## jant71

jsmiller58 said:


> Ummm… because someone has to say it, I may as well TOFTT… that is an unfortunate name on the faceplate.


Unfortunate but not as bad if the "T" was there too.


----------



## kmmbd

My review of the Earsonics ONYX is finally out. The tuning is rather uncommon and goes for a bassy, at times dark signature. Resolved detail is lacking though and for the asking price that is something most buyers want in their IEMs. 

Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/earsonics-onyx.25694/review/28007/





And the graph of course:


----------



## Tzennn

Hmm kinda want to buy new iem but don't know what configuration to buy
What's the diffrent between having Est driver and not having it? Why tribrid always on the top of most ranking list? Is BA config not sufficient enough ?


----------



## amonmeiz

Tzennn said:


> Hmm kinda want to buy new iem but don't know what configuration to buy
> What's the diffrent between having Est driver and not having it? Why tribrid always on the top of most ranking list? Is BA config not sufficient enough ?


I think the best way to buy is to get the one u like

All this spec configuration just... Words on paper. What matters is how it sounds to u, and is it to your liking. 

Iem isn't like, let say, pc build. Where higher spec=better performance.


----------



## yaps66

amonmeiz said:


> I think the best way to buy is to get the one u like
> 
> All this spec configuration just... Words on paper. What matters is how it sounds to u, and is it to your liking.
> 
> Iem isn't like, let say, pc build. Where higher spec=better performance.


Agree with amonmeiz. Ultimately what matters is how it sounds to you and if you like it, regardless of driver configuration and even dare I say it, frequency response.  The beauty of this hobby is that with the plethora of available options, you will be able to find something that you like.  This is why so many of us have a variety as it gives them a variety of tunings which gives them that something special for the type of genre of music they listen to.  As Lachlan from Passion for Sounds would say, I'll leave you with the music!!


----------



## amonmeiz (Feb 21, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Agree with amonmeiz. Ultimately what matters is how it sounds to you and if you like it, regardless of driver configuration and even dare I say it, frequency response.  The beauty of this hobby is that with the plethora of available options, you will be able to find something that you like.  This is why so many of us have a variety as it gives them a variety of tunings which gives them that something special for the type of genre of music they listen to.  As Lachlan from Passion for Sounds would say, I'll leave you with the music!!


Very true & totally agree.

The best part of this hobby is there no "one iem to rule them", there's no obvious "the best ever". And that's why it's fun

U get/buy what u like. What suits u, and what fills ur need. It's tailored to you and your personal taste. 

Every individual favourite iem (or multiple iem) is different & unique,for multitude or reasons. It's personal & intimate.


----------



## Dsnuts

r 

A bit of an update on NiceHCKs newest. EB2S buds here I took out last night to hear them for the first time. Damn things punch way above what HCK is selling them for and is a clear upgrade on the old EB2.  

Folks that love them some vocal forwardness and dynamism should check them out, especially if your a bud fan 

More surprising, I threw on NiceHCKs 8 core pure silver cable on the DB1 and a coworker that gets to listen to everything I have wanted to hear my latest. Guy took a good listen using my Fiio M15. I asked him what he thought the price would be. 

Guy said $200? The look on his face when I told him it is $16. Lol.


----------



## morndewey

Tzennn said:


> Hmm kinda want to buy new iem but don't know what configuration to buy
> What's the diffrent between having Est driver and not having it? Why tribrid always on the top of most ranking list? Is BA config not sufficient enough ?


ESTs present hi freq treble in a manner different than BA, ie lighter, finer, wispier with greater extension but less body—assuming decent implementation.
ESTs generally require more amp power to voice properly.
An all BA setup has the advantage of driver uniformity, ie the process of establishing synergy among drivers becomes more complex as different types are incorporated.
I tend to prefer BA treble, especially with new BA variants specializing in hi freq treble expression. Much easier to drive, too.
I think it takes greater tuning skill and time to get hybrids/tribrids to sound right and reach the potential present to take advantage of different driver implements. Hence, higher costs associated.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

2DD+6BA+4EST
https://audio46.com/products/bgvp-artmagic-ed12-in-ear-monitors


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Just posted my Softears Volume first impressions with graphs in the Softears thread. Check it out if you're interested here.


----------



## amonmeiz

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Just posted my Softears Volume first impressions with graphs in the Softears thread. Check it out if you're interested here.


Thank you! 

Been looking forward to thoughts on Volume


----------



## onebaduce

nymz said:


> ​
> My review of Olina is out. You can read it here.
> 
> Have a nice week! 🎶


sounds like these would pair well with Mapleshade Records recordings. Pierre's purest recording style leans towards dry for some. certain rigs bring out his love of very subtle nuanced background sound and decay from acoustic instruments and vocals.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

onebaduce said:


> sounds like these would pair well with Mapleshade Records recordings. Pierre's purest recording style leans towards dry for some. certain rigs bring out his love of very subtle nuanced background sound and decay from acoustic instruments and vocals.


My two favorite Mapleshade recordings are Clifford Jordan Quartet's Live At Ethell's and Midnite's Ras Mek Peace. You think you got earphones or headphones that are techincal BOSSES? Prove it to yourself by listening to both of these recordings and then stick by your claims!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Two IEM's that blew me away while listening to these two were the Fischer Audio DB02 and the Fostex TE05. Both had their weaknesses where I sold, but both provided sublime listening experiences with Mapleshade recordings. The DB02 lacked bass weight and impact, because they were a dual BA, and the TE05 were a horrific fit, with the detachable cable being misplaced on a bullet form body, and too thick at the base, so it was a very unpleasant fit. I might repurchase one day and just replace the cable?


----------



## morndewey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My two favorite Mapleshade recordings are Clifford Jordan Quartet's Live At Ethell's and Midnite's Ras Mek Peace. You think you got earphones or headphones that are techincal BOSSES? Prove it to yourself by listening to both of these recordings and then stick by your claims!


Omg—I have that Clifford Jordan disc, and the mastering is pristine! Yup. Mapleshade. Great stuff. Love The Bearcat too!


----------



## morndewey

Xinlisupreme said:


> 2DD+6BA+4EST
> https://audio46.com/products/bgvp-artmagic-ed12-in-ear-monitors


$1500 for BGVP? I don’t know man….


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dsnuts said:


> r
> 
> More surprising, I threw on NiceHCKs 8 core pure silver cable on the DB1 and a coworker that gets to listen to everything I have wanted to hear my latest. Guy took a good listen using my Fiio M15. I asked him what he thought the price would be.
> 
> Guy said $200? The look on his face when I told him it is $16. Lol.


You lied to him. A pure silver cable alone costs more then $16.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

amanieux said:


> every iem manufacturer is jumping on this dongle dac adjacent market as it more profitable than wired iem, my guess is that it will cost $59 and brings nothing more in sound quality over the $10 apple dongle


I disagree. Even $20 dongles beat the Apple one.

Besides, when it comes to dongles... it's all about personal opinion, not "facts."


----------



## Dsnuts

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You lied to him. A pure silver cable alone costs more then $16.


Well the cable is about $27 but your right I didn't tell him the cable does not come with the earphones. But the earphones are $16.  The sound is nice out of the box, It so happens the cable matches well with the DB1. Surprise earphone for me this year so far.  My coworker is the 2nd person that got to hear them I let another friend hear them and he was surprised how good they sounded for the bucks as well.  

The build on them are very similar to NF audio stuff NM2 and NA2 both use a very similar all plastic build. The sound on the DB1 is right up there with the two NF audio earphones as well which again is surprising.


----------



## Benzo277

Dsnuts said:


> r
> 
> A bit of an update on NiceHCKs newest. EB2S buds here I took out last night to hear them for the first time. Damn things punch way above what HCK is selling them for and is a clear upgrade on the old EB2.
> 
> ...


When did NiceHCK start putting waifus on their boxes?


----------



## amanieux

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I disagree. Even $20 dongles beat the Apple one.
> 
> Besides, when it comes to dongles... it's all about personal opinion, not "facts."


if you prefer facts : https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/

what $20 dongle can you recommend over the apple dongle ? thanks


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> if you prefer facts : https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/
> 
> what $20 dongle can you recommend over the apple dongle ? thanks


cx31993 (Abigaili) / VE Odyssey / JM20


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review of ND NSK:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nd-nsk.25695/reviews#review-28021


----------



## amanieux

Tzennn said:


> cx31993 (Abigaili) / VE Odyssey / JM20


i also have abigail but on't hear a difference with apple dongle (my ears are untrained, i am not an audiophile, just a casual listener)


----------



## amanieux

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Check out my review of ND NSK:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nd-nsk.25695/reviews#review-28021


if you want a remark to improve your reviews: it is very informative to have comparisons with other iem so we can relate to the one we may already own, nymz is great at that, look at the comparisons he adds at the end of his reviews : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-x-hbb-olina.25718/reviews#review-28006


----------



## 1clearhead

Dsnuts said:


> Well the cable is about $27 but your right I didn't tell him the cable does not come with the earphones. But the earphones are $16.  The sound is nice out of the box, It so happens the cable matches well with the DB1. Surprise earphone for me this year so far.  My coworker is the 2nd person that got to hear them I let another friend hear them and he was surprised how good they sounded for the bucks as well.
> 
> The build on them are very similar to NF audio stuff NM2 and NA2 both use a very similar all plastic build. The sound on the DB1 is right up there with the two NF audio earphones as well which again is surprising.


Do you have the HZSOUND Heart Mirror? I always wanted to find out how close does the NiceHCK DB1 compare to them. Are they a side grade to each other in terms of sound alone?

-Clear


----------



## Dsnuts

Never heard that one. I just know the DB1 is by far the cheapest good sounding earphone I have ever heard. Scales amazing with better sources and cables.


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> i also have abigail but on't hear a difference with apple dongle (my ears are untrained, i am not an audiophile, just a casual listener)


It's more about synergy and personal refrence so not 100% true to what i heard and saying right now, just refrence.
  Apple dongle tend to produce a smooth sounding and not changing anything in FR (or at least u can't hear it, which i guess every Dac don't change anything in FR but u can hear the diffrent, this one don't). They do nothing wrong but nothing good either, so it's fine to use since they're easy to pickup. Touch sibilance
  Cx/abigaili is slightly more high fidelity (more neutral, bass tighten, detail up a little bit, key word: BRIGHT); with good synergy, they're endgame dac in sub 50$ (no seriously, they're extremely good), but have avarage soundstage, imaging (like apple dongle). Almost no sibilance (depend). It's my personal favorite + class A amp + Heart mirror, they're champ
  Ve odyssey, pump the midbass and upper mid, slightly V shape tend to smooth the sound like apple dongle but this one produce more sibilance than apple (tiny). Intimate soundstage with good imaging. Still use them since they're kinda analogue.
 JM20, directly upgrade from apple dongle since they're smooth with more treble - air. They have good synergy with almost every iem better than CX but not as sparkly / crisp note like CX. Still good
I have JM04 pro and JA21 aswell but 04 is Vshape, 21 bass is good but still kinda low res so.


----------



## amanieux

Tzennn said:


> It's more about synergy and personal refrence so not 100% true to what i heard and saying right now, just refrence.
> Apple dongle tend to produce a smooth sounding and not changing anything in FR (or at least u can't hear it, which i guess every Dac don't change anything in FR but u can hear the diffrent, this one don't). They do nothing wrong but nothing good either, so it's fine to use since they're easy to pickup. Touch sibilance
> Cx/abigaili is slightly more high fidelity (more neutral, bass tighten, detail up a little bit, key word: BRIGHT); with good synergy, they're endgame dac in sub 50$ (no seriously, they're extremely good), but have avarage soundstage, imaging (like apple dongle). Almost no sibilance (depend). It's my personal favorite + class A amp + Heart mirror, they're champ
> Ve odyssey, pump the midbass and upper mid, slightly V shape tend to smooth the sound like apple dongle but this one produce more sibilance than apple (tiny). Intimate soundstage with good imaging. Still use them since they're kinda analogue.
> ...


did you do these comparisons in a blind a/b test ? because i could swear my btr5 bal output sounded better than my apple dongle but i could not confirm my first impression doing blind a/b test with the help of my son.


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> did you do these comparisons in a blind a/b test ? because i could swear my btr5 bal output sounded better than my apple dongle but i could not confirm my first impression doing blind a/b test with the help of my son.


Yes everytime i get a new iem i will try a/b test to know which one sounds / synergy better, also my phone have 3.5mm so it's easier to know exactly what's changing. Still, i think it's quite hard notice the diffrent if you don't carefully listen to them.


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> r
> 
> A bit of an update on NiceHCKs newest. EB2S buds here I took out last night to hear them for the first time. Damn things punch way above what HCK is selling them for and is a clear upgrade on the old EB2.
> 
> ...



Nice! Love me some buds!!


----------



## amanieux

Tzennn said:


> Yes everytime i get a new iem i will try a/b test to know which one sounds / synergy better, also my phone have 3.5mm so it's easier to know exactly what's changing. Still, i think it's quite hard notice the diffrent if you don't carefully listen to them.


i am not talking a/b test but blind a/b test (requires the help of someone else to avoid placebo effect)


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> i am not talking a/b test but blind a/b (requires the help of someone else)


Oh then there is no way i can hear the diffrent, especially switching between fine dac to good dac. Even without blind a/b test i still doubting myself everytime i switch. But switch from non amp to amp is quite a big margin


----------



## amanieux

Tzennn said:


> Oh then there is no way i can hear the diffrent, especially switching between fine dac to good dac. Even without blind a/b test i still doubting myself everytime i switch. But switch from non amp to amp is quite a big margin


ok we're on the same page here, what is the cheapest amp you can recommend for iem ?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 22, 2022)

Benzo277 said:


> When did NiceHCK start putting waifus on their boxes?


Since these. Apparently that is the thing now. Everyone is getting on the waifu bandwagon


yaps66 said:


> Nice! Love me some buds!!


EB2S is surprisingly great. It is using a 15.4mm LCP dynamic. Large and in charge. I am writing about them and these are clear bang for buck.  Worth checking out and the little price HCK is asking for a set.


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> EB2S is surprisingly great. It is using a 15.4mm LCP dynamic. Large and in charge. I am wriging about them and these are clear bang for buck.  Worth checking out and the little price HCK is asking for a set.


I love the EM5 and X6. Will certainly give the EB2S a try!


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> ok we're on the same page here, what is the cheapest amp you can recommend for iem ?


Well Diy 47 amp (around 20$ finished) -- Toping NX1s (mod, around 40$) -- E1DA Powerdac (sale for 50$ at 11.11)
Personally i use 47 amp (opa 2604, Muse01, 35$) for portable use, and diy class a amp for desktop use (100$)


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 22, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> I love the EM5 and X6. Will certainly give the EB2S a try!



If you never tried a NiceHCK bud. Your in for a pleasant surprise. These EB2S was the recent item in their surprise bag. They sent me a set of these and the DB1 and I have to say both sets are very surprising.

Thier older EB2 has been discontinued and now this newer version which is a clear advancement in SQ/ design/ build from the older EB2.

Big bold dynamic airy sound, excellent vocals presentation as they market them as vocal buds. But it is not just about the mids. Has surprising physical bass and a smoother clean treble end. Its large sound presentation is very immersive, dynamic and has some great detail for the price point. I am sold on these newer LCP drivers.

If you guys have never tried buds or never been a bud fan. These are a great set to get into. I can vouche for their SQ. It punches way above what they cost for a set @ $27

Only real negative on them is that they have a fixed cable. Otherwise, it is clearly a statement piece by NiceHCK. SQ just don't get much better at the price point.


----------



## amanieux

Tzennn said:


> Well Diy 47 amp (around 20$ finished) -- Toping NX1s (mod, around 40$) -- E1DA Powerdac (sale for 50$ at 11.11)
> Personally i use 47 amp (opa 2604, Muse01, 35$) for portable use, and diy class a amp for desktop use (100$)


but nx1s is only 150mw, my btr5 balanced output was 240mw and i could not hear a difference


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tzennn said:


> Well Diy 47 amp (around 20$ finished) --





Tzennn said:


> Personally i use 47 amp (opa 2604, Muse01, 35$) for portable use, and diy class a amp for desktop use (100$)


What's the DIY47 amp? Where can we find more information?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

amanieux said:


> did you do these comparisons in a blind a/b test ? because i could swear my btr5 bal output sounded better than my apple dongle but i could not confirm my first impression doing blind a/b test with the help of my son.


Why are you comparing apples to oranges?


----------



## Tzennn

amanieux said:


> but nx1s is only 150mw, my btr5 balanced output was 240mw and i could not hear a difference


Hmm more power doesn't necessary mean better SQ, but usually more power equal better component --> better SQ. If you want to hear noticable diffrent then try tube / hybrid / class A amp. The Bass on these amp is incredible


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Feb 22, 2022)

amanieux said:


> if you prefer facts : https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/
> 
> what $20 dongle can you recommend over the apple dongle ? thanks


I love that thread. It actually is 100% worthwhile for everyone to read... people keep posting comments. That's amazing.

It has new information as well.

1)Apple created a new dongle for the EU. (A2125)
2) The Samsung S8 reroutes audio from its DAC to the Apple dongle slightly or fully bypassing it. (Could be an opinion, could be fact.)
3) There's more good comments... just read every page! 

I like the VE Clan dongles like Abigail and Avani. Don't ask me for a scientific review as I don't use dongles most of the time. 

Our ears prefer sounds over facts.


----------



## Tzennn

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What's the DIY47 amp? Where can we find more information?


Not the same but almost identical Here or Here
Bought this when headphones was a thing, everyone hype up for some Koss, Grado, Audio Tech, Byderlemon something don't care


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> Great impressions, cheers! These further comparisons would be appreciated too! Enjoy





amonmeiz said:


> Thank you for your review /impression. It's very helpful.
> 
> I'm looking for to comparison with t3 plus & kato (as I'm interested in both)



K did some A/B testing for a few hours with the various fan favorite single DD versus Tripowin Olina.

Also went back to do further A/B testing versus the Tanchjim Oxygen. I do think the Olina can hit around 70 ish% technical performance of the Oxygen (but for 2.5x cheaper). Tonally as we discussed, the Oxygen and Olina graph similarly, but the Olina loses out to the Oxygen in bass definition/tightness/texturing, soundstage and imaging. So Oxygen is not 2.5X better and we are talking about diminishing returns once one goes up the ladder from budget -> midFI.


*Olina versus Heart Mirror*
- Olina has thicker note weight, more bass quantity, though bass is not as tight.
- Olina has bigger soundstage depth and height. Olina has slightly better imaging and microdetails and instrument separation (aided by bigger soundstage).


*Olina versus Tin T3 plus*
- Bass tighter and more textured on Olina.
- Olina has better technicalities, and is a league ahead of the Tin T3 Plus in technical aspects - eg soundstage, details, imaging, instrument separation are all better on Olina.


*Olina versus Moondrop Kato*
- Olina has bigger soundstage, though is slightly less detailed.
- Imaging, instrument separation is better on the Olina.
- Timbre is better on the Kato, plus the Kato has 2 tuning nozzles to slightly change the sound signature.
- The Kato is less hot in lower and upper treble (smoother than Olina).


*Olina versus Aria*
- The Olina has better technicalities - in the departments of soundstage, details, imaging, instrument separation.
- Olina is hotter in the treble, whereas the Aria is smoother.


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> K did some A/B testing for a few hours with the various fan favorite single DD versus Tripowin Olina.
> 
> Also went back to do further A/B testing versus the Tanchjim Oxygen. I do think the Olina can hit around 70 ish% technical performance of the Oxygen (but for 2.5x cheaper). Tonally as we discussed, the Oxygen and Olina graph similarly, but the Olina loses out to the Oxygen in bass definition/tightness/texturing, soundstage and imaging. So Oxygen is not 2.5X better and we are talking about diminishing returns once one goes up the ladder from budget -> midFI.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comparisons. 

The result vs Kato & Aria are pretty much expected, ie Olina sound like i thought it would sound based from your early impressions. 

Now that u have been using Olina for a while, would u recommend it, and to whom it might suit best?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Feb 22, 2022)

amanieux said:


> if you want a remark to improve your reviews: it is very informative to have comparisons with other iem so we can relate to the one we may already own, nymz is great at that, look at the comparisons he adds at the end of his reviews : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-x-hbb-olina.25718/reviews#review-28006


I rarely do some comparisons with other products. Not my style though. Each reviewer has its own style putting up some  content.
Thanks for the feedback though, I appreciate it.


----------



## baskingshark

amonmeiz said:


> Thank you for your comparisons.
> 
> The result vs Kato & Aria are pretty much expected, ie Olina sound like i thought it would sound based from your early impressions.
> 
> Now that u have been using Olina for a while, would u recommend it, and to whom it might suit best?



Olina is quite all-rounder in view of the harmanish tuning, maybe except bassheads should look elsewhere. Those that are very treble sensitive may also need to consider alternatives, as there is slight sibilance and treble harshness (but this is dependent to some extent on source, eartips, ear anatomy [pinna gain] and hearing health). Otherwise, most other users should find something to like about the Olina.

I do think the Olina is one of the better sub $100 single DDs, and join esteemed company with stuff such as the Moondrop Aria and DUNU Titan S. It ain't a Tanchjim Oxygen killer though, but I would call it a baby Oxygen for much cheaper coin.


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> Olina is quite all-rounder in view of the harmanish tuning, maybe except bassheads should look elsewhere. Those that are very treble sensitive may also need to consider alternatives, as there is slight sibilance and treble harshness (but this is dependent to some extent on source, eartips, ear anatomy [pinna gain] and hearing health). Otherwise, most other users should find something to like about the Olina.
> 
> I do think the Olina is one of the better sub $100 single DDs, and join esteemed company with stuff such as the Moondrop Aria and DUNU Titan S. It ain't a Tanchjim Oxygen killer though, but I would call it a baby Oxygen for much cheaper coin.


Understood.thank you for your explanation.

One last question, assuming the Top 3 best 100$ iems are Aria, Titan S & Olina.

That's a good trio, but none of these 3 are for basshead,am i right?

So if u have to take one out, to be replaced with a more bass iem,

Which one of the 3 should go(meaning the weakest of the bunch) ,

and what is the iem that should take it's place?

I'm just curious. Sorry if this question sounds weird 😅


----------



## baskingshark

amonmeiz said:


> Understood.thank you for your explanation.
> 
> One last question, assuming the Top 3 best 100$ iems are Aria, Titan S & Olina.
> 
> ...



I think Olina has the most bass of the 3, but all 3 are not basshead IEMs. You can perhaps consider taking out the Aria/Titan S for the Tin T3 Plus, the latter has more bass quantity than these. However, the bass quality of the Tin T3 Plus is not as good as these, and is very one-noted and undefined, lacking texture.


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> I think Olina has the most bass of the 3, but all 3 are not basshead IEMs. You can perhaps consider taking out the Aria/Titan S for the Tin T3 Plus, the latter has more bass quantity than these. However, the bass quality of the Tin T3 Plus is not as good as these, and is very one-noted and undefined, lacking texture.


Understood. Thank you so much 👍


----------



## amanieux

amonmeiz said:


> Understood.thank you for your explanation.
> 
> One last question, assuming the Top 3 best 100$ iems are Aria, Titan S & Olina.
> 
> ...


you can add bass on all DD with vent mod (sticking included nozzle filter on the front vent hole) not working as efficiently on planar drivers


----------



## baskingshark

amanieux said:


> you can add bass on all DD with vent mod (sticking included nozzle filter on the front vent hole) not working as efficiently on planar drivers



Vent mods add bass quantity, but they may make the quality worse. Eg bass becomes less tight and boomy, with mid-bass bleed.

Occasionally, a bass vent mod will add driver flex too, as some IEM shells are meant to have the vent to let air out. While most manufacturers I asked claim driver flex is harmless, I've seen multiple anecdotal reports on forums of a driver dying after a bad case of driver flex. Also nobody is sure if the back pressure due to the blocked vent will rebound and cause pressure on the eardrums.

Personally, I would advise to get an alternative IEM if the bass is not enough for bassheads, rather than doing mods which can add other problems down the line.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I just received my Audiosense AQ4.


----------



## amanieux (Feb 23, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Vent mods add bass quantity, but they may make the quality worse. Eg bass becomes less tight and boomy, with mid-bass bleed.
> 
> Occasionally, a bass vent mod will add driver flex too, as some IEM shells are meant to have the vent to let air out. While most manufacturers I asked claim driver flex is harmless, I've seen multiple anecdotal reports on forums of a driver dying after a bad case of driver flex. Also nobody is sure if the back pressure due to the blocked vent will rebound and cause pressure on the eardrums.
> 
> Personally, I would advise to get an alternative IEM if the bass is not enough for bassheads, rather than doing mods which can add other problems down the line.


bass gets boomy and you may get driver flex if you block 100% of the air( when using regular tape for example) but the point of modding with a sticky filter is that some of the air still go through, try it, it's free when filters are included in the box (otherwise you can poke a hole with a needle with regular tape, making the hole as small as you want the bass to get boosted), easy to do and undo if you don't like the sound. potential driver flex won't harm your driver because it is done in commercial products such as bqeyz autumn for example.


----------



## r31ya (Feb 23, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I think Olina has the most bass of the 3, but all 3 are not basshead IEMs. You can perhaps consider taking out the Aria/Titan S for the Tin T3 Plus, the latter has more bass quantity than these. However, the bass quality of the Tin T3 Plus is not as good as these, and is very one-noted and undefined, lacking texture.


If we now have, Olina-Aria-TitanS-T3+ line up for best under $100.

If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?
or we need to go a bit higher for proper hybrid iem?

My current iems is all single DD but KZ ZEXPro (which i gave to my in law) have great multi driver coherency which makes me miss multi driver setup.


----------



## amanieux (Feb 23, 2022)

r31ya said:


> If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?


legacy 2 (usually $99 but i saw it at $79 at linsoul no so long ago) ?


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> If we now have, Olina-Aria-TitanS-T3+ line up for best under $100.
> 
> If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?
> or we need to go a bit higher for proper hybrid iem?
> ...


On top of my head, I'll say Ikko Oh10 and Yume Midnight, but both sorta too far from the 100$. 

Maybe others have a better suggestions


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> If we now have, Olina-Aria-TitanS-T3+ line up for best under $100.
> 
> If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?
> or we need to go a bit higher for proper hybrid iem?
> ...



Would agree with @amonmeiz about the IKKO OH10. Though it is north of $100 but I seen it at $139 USD during sales. V shaped set with big bass. May be a bit hot in the treble, good soundstage. Only thing is the shells are large and heavy, I had discomfort while auditioning them, so that was a dealbreaker for me. Best you try to audition first, as it is no point something sounds heavenly but you cannot tolerate the fit.

Another to consider is the TRI Starsea. It is quite good in technicalities, it has 4 tuning switches so as to give lots of versatility. Some complain of a suction effect on the ears/driver flex due to the shell design, didn't find it on my set though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

amonmeiz said:


> Understood.thank you for your explanation.
> 
> One last question, assuming the Top 3 best 100$ iems are Aria, Titan S & Olina.
> 
> ...


You want sub-bass? Get the CCA CRA
You want mid-bass? Get the KZ DQ6S


----------



## Tzennn

Here's the graph of Ola



Vs SSR


Vs Er2se


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> Would agree with @amonmeiz about the IKKO OH10. Though it is north of $100 but I seen it at $139 USD during sales. V shaped set with big bass. May be a bit hot in the treble, good soundstage. Only thing is the shells are large and heavy, I had discomfort while auditioning them, so that was a dealbreaker for me. Best you try to audition first, as it is no point something sounds heavenly but you cannot tolerate the fit.
> 
> Another to consider is the TRI Starsea. It is quite good in technicalities, it has 4 tuning switches so as to give lots of versatility. Some complain of a suction effect on the ears/driver flex due to the shell design, didn't find it on my set though.


Yup. Owning them & currently my personal favourite, i gotta admit. They hella heavy. It weight twice than most iem, and i can feel it. Usually i take out, put back in every 30 to 40 minutes,to ease the stress on my ear. 

Love them dearly, but can't deny the downside that comes with it's hefty weight. 

As u said, very bassy, but well done. Doesn't bleed or muddy. Treble is energetic, high note/vocal can be sharp sometimes, but nothing too bad. Airy and wide soundstage. 

Recently saw on Drop for 149$. Got mine around that price too.


----------



## amonmeiz

RikudouGoku said:


> You want sub-bass? Get the CCA CRA
> You want mid-bass? Get the KZ DQ6S


Thank you for your suggestions 👍


----------



## amonmeiz

Tzennn said:


> Here's the graph of Ola
> Vs SSR
> Vs Er2se


Basically a less forward SSR? It might lead to a more relaxing sounding, which is not a bad thing


----------



## IEMbiker

r31ya said:


> If we now have, Olina-Aria-TitanS-T3+ line up for best under $100.
> 
> If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?
> or we need to go a bit higher for proper hybrid iem?
> ...


JH3 for Hybrid...


----------



## amonmeiz

IEMbiker said:


> JH3 for Hybrid...


This is a good call. Within the budget, so far positive review on this neutral - bright iem.


----------



## ian91 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Here's the graph of Ola
> Vs SSR
> Vs Er2se



Surprised at the Ola graph and its approach to upper mids and lower treble. Could prove to be quite technical and revealing without being shouty but I worry it might be a bit too dry and harsh in its overall tonality. I hope I'm wrong, I love a more neutral bass presentation for my instrumental library.


----------



## lushmelody (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh wow, so good DB1 receiving their deserved love 💙


----------



## ChrisOc

Penon Orb Intial Impressions

Dynamic Driver and Balanced Amature hybrid in transparent resin shells.

These are ear blockers, they isolate very well, although I have yet to use them outdoors, my guess is they should do a very good job outdoors.

The bass impact, as you can imagine with ear blockers, is hard hitting. The emphasis is on the mid-bass not the sub-bass. The mid-bass quality is becoming more obvious as the drivers burn-in and the sound has improved enormously, so that it is not just punching thick bass notes, with 48 hours burn-in, the sonic attributes of the dynamic driver is more noticeable with each track, much better definition to the bass notes.

At this stage they appear to be a shallow V-shaped set of IEMs with the mids giving you lots of information but are not prominent, for my taste the mids are adequate.

Highs are filled with micro details and lots of sparkle, but no excesses at this stage. Plenty to enjoy!

Early days, but a bit more burn-in, tip, track and source selection and time will tell.


----------



## Alex Ulrik

ian91 said:


> Surprised at the Ola graph and its approach to upper mids and lower treble. Could prove to be quite technical and revealing without being shouty but I worry it might be a bit too dry and harsh in its overall tonality. I hope I'm wrong, I love a more neutral bass presentation for my instrumental library.


I don't think it will have harsh treble, quite the opposite, Super Review's rig shows higher frequencies a bit differently, here's the graph compared to Blon bl03 for reference and with Crinacle's rig compensation:


----------



## Nimweth

amonmeiz said:


> This is a good call. Within the budget, so far positive review on this neutral - bright iem.


Agreed. JH3 is well balanced and yet dynamic in presentation.


----------



## DBaldock9

ChrisOc said:


> Penon Orb Intial Impressions
> 
> Dynamic Driver and Balanced Amature hybrid in transparent resin shells.
> 
> ...



I use my Penon Orb earphones with my Onkyo DP-X1B when I go to lunch at the local sports bar.  They do provide good isolation, so I can listen to music at lower levels - even in a noisy environment.

Recently, I asked on the Penon Audiophiles Reviews Facebook page, which of the Penon branded earphones has: 1.) The most low Bass ; 2.) The best quality Bass.
There was only one answer, from someone who has all but the Legend - 1.) Best Bass Quantity with relatively good qualities = Serial ; 2.) Best bass quality with relatively good quantity = Volt.


----------



## ChrisOc

DBaldock9 said:


> I use my Penon Orb earphones with my Onkyo DP-X1B when I go to lunch at the local sports bar.  They do provide good isolation, so I can listen to music at lower levels - even in a noisy environment.
> 
> Recently, I asked on the Penon Audiophiles Reviews Facebook page, which of the Penon branded earphones has: 1.) The most low Bass ; 2.) The best quality Bass.
> There was only one answer, from someone who has all but the Legend - 1.) Best Bass Quantity with relatively good qualities = Serial ; 2.) Best bass quality with relatively good quantity = Volt.



I am not surprised they hold their own in noisy environments.

From what I have read, Serial and Volt owners have spoken highly of the bass quantity and quality of their earphones. I suspect the balance between sub-bass and mid-bass has a part to play in the presentation on both of them. They are a step or two up in price as well.

The Orbs, on the other hand, are less expensive. To my ears the Orbs are more mid-bass focussed, and it is the quality of that bass which makes the mid-bass focus so good to my ears.


----------



## morndewey

DBaldock9 said:


> I use my Penon Orb earphones with my Onkyo DP-X1B when I go to lunch at the local sports bar.  They do provide good isolation, so I can listen to music at lower levels - even in a noisy environment.
> 
> Recently, I asked on the Penon Audiophiles Reviews Facebook page, which of the Penon branded earphones has: 1.) The most low Bass ; 2.) The best quality Bass.
> There was only one answer, from someone who has all but the Legend - 1.) Best Bass Quantity with relatively good qualities = Serial ; 2.) Best bass quality with relatively good quantity = Volt.


I’ve owned Volt, and currently have Legend & Serial. Penon makes very good, budget-friendly iems


----------



## jmwant

The first unboxing I've found on YouTube


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Great Tribrid you can get sometimes for under $100.00? The Nice HCK NX7 III. Tuneable filters. Excellent sound. First class detail retrieval. I think they got a unfair knock for not having the best soundstage, but in reality, they have very good to above average imaging and left right width. Just an excellent IEM if you don't mind a lack of note thickness, but stellar bass performance. STELLAR!


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 24, 2022)

BFB Jinghong - Western Yume





Need to EQ a little bit to make it work but they're absolutely astonising in the vocal.
The downside is bass bleed (400hz), resonance (just a little bit), slightly dry and just like the yume, detail not that good (just about blon 03). For 28$ rec rec rec if you ok with EQing the bass a little bit. Will compare them with CRA, Heart Mirror, GK10 after a week
Edit: potential vent block since the pressure build up a little bit, if that the case here then QC concern


----------



## r31ya (Feb 24, 2022)

Thank you for all the reply,
So far the rec for best hybrid under $100 is

Thieaudio Legacy 2 (the hype combo of Berylium DD + Knowles BA)
Tri Starsea (nearly bought a cheap second hand one, but someone else get it first)
Fiio/JadeAudio JH3 (really cheap one, i will keen to look for it)

and above $100 being,

Ikko OH10 (The big Booba sounding IEM, and the local price have went down)
Yume Midnight (My main goal, but i need to save for many things right now)

---

Fiio JH3 have pretty good review, within the easy to buy price range as well.
If it wasn't for the fact i just bought Elden Ring, i might impulse buy JH3


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> Thank you for all the reply,
> So far the rec for best hybrid under $100 is
> 
> Thieaudio Legacy 2 (the hype combo of Berylium DD + Knowles BA)
> ...


May i know your preferences, favourite iem (owned or tried), and type of music genre? 

Ps:nice. Fellow elden ring player 👍


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Thank you for all the reply,
> So far the rec for best hybrid under $100 is
> 
> Thieaudio Legacy 2 (the hype combo of Berylium DD + Knowles BA)
> ...



Personally I found the ThieAudio Legacy 2 a bit meh. It was kind of a jack of all trades, but master of none. BA timbre present, not too technical, compressed soundstage and compressed dynamics. Nothing really special to stand out from the ultra competitive $100ish bracket. It has a purported DD beryllium bass driver, but the bass doesn't sound any different than a conventional driver.

Interestingly, the TRI Meteor, which has a same beryllium DD + knowles BA setup, and isn't too far away in price from the Legacy 2, is a better set IMHO.
When doing A/B comparisons against the two, the Legacy 2 has poorer timbral accuracy for acoustic instruments with a less lush midrange. Both sets are not the best in technicalities, but even so, the Legacy 2 has slightly weaker technical performance, losing to the Meteor in imaging, micro-details, and clarity. Would pick the TRI Meteor over the Legacy 2 if they are selling at similar pricing.


----------



## r31ya (Feb 24, 2022)

amonmeiz said:


> May i know your preferences, favourite iem (owned or tried), and type of music genre?
> 
> Ps:nice. Fellow elden ring player 👍



Mostly i listen to rock or female pop.
Sometimes i listen to instrumental ost.

Elden Ring been on my steam cart for few days, but the embargo lift and reviews cement it. Not sure if the preorder price is cheaper but i bought the normal edition for $41.



baskingshark said:


> Personally I found the ThieAudio Legacy 2 a bit meh. It was kind of a jack of all trades, but master of none. BA timbre present, not too technical, compressed soundstage and compressed dynamics. Nothing really special to stand out from the ultra competitive $100ish bracket. It has a purported DD beryllium bass driver, but the bass doesn't sound any different than a conventional driver.
> 
> Interestingly, the TRI Meteor, which has a same beryllium DD + knowles BA setup, and isn't too far away in price from the Legacy 2, is a better set IMHO.
> When doing A/B comparisons against the two, the Legacy 2 has poorer timbral accuracy for acoustic instruments with a less lush midrange. Both sets are not the best in technicalities, but even so, the Legacy 2 has slightly weaker technical performance, losing to the Meteor in imaging, micro-details, and clarity. Would pick the TRI Meteor over the Legacy 2 if they are selling at similar pricing.



Thank you, i'll add Meteor to my short list.
Yeah, Legacy 2 reviews so far isn't as hyped as its older sibling. I'm not surprised that its outperformed by Tri Meteor
And after checking, legacy and meteor ahve same price in my place. so yeah.


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> Mostly i listen to rock or female pop.
> Sometimes i listen to instrumental ost.


I see. So i personally will suggest :

Under 100$= jh3
Over 100$= OH10 

I been loving old Muse & Evanescence songs alot more after re-listening to them after i got OH10. The guitar distortion sounds very nice.


----------



## Benzo277

Tzennn said:


> BFB Jinghong - Western Yume
> 
> Need to EQ a little bit to make it work but they're absolutely astonising in the vocal.
> The downside is bass bleed (400hz), resonance (just a little bit), slightly dry and just like the yume, detail not that good (just about blon 03). For 28$ rec rec rec if you ok with EQing the bass a little bit. Will compare them with CRA, Heart Mirror, GK10 after a week
> Edit: potential vent block since the pressure build up a little bit, if that the case here then QC concern


Have you thought about getting Nightingale? I look forward to reading your further thoughts on the Lark and Jinghong.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 24, 2022)

Benzo277 said:


> Have you thought about getting Nightingale? I look forward to reading your further thoughts on the Lark and Jinghong.


Hmm Lark and jinghong is crazy crazy good already so maybe i won't buy Nightingale (undetachable cable), but if they release new iem maybe i will buy it
Edit: just realize that Lark have the same graph as Astrotec Vesna, with detachable cable and 3 set of tips


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Hmm Moondrop is releasing some DAC thingy?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1133531794073449



So it seems the Moondrop DAC thing is a CDA M1 collab with Colorfly. Not sure whether it is any different from the regular CDA M1 dongle.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> So it seems the Moondrop DAC thing is a CDA M1 collab with Colorfly. Not sure whether it is any different from the regular CDA M1 dongle.


The audio out plug-in is off set to the right. possibly dual output?
Balanced and unbalanced?


----------



## Tzennn

Alex Ulrik said:


> I don't think it will have harsh treble, quite the opposite, Super Review's rig shows higher frequencies a bit differently, here's the graph compared to Blon bl03 for reference and with Crinacle's rig compensation:


No 3k no interest!


----------



## Alex Ulrik (Feb 24, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> No 3k no interest!


I'm also disappointed with this measurement showing earlier pinna compensation around 2.3kHz, the correct placement should be around 2.7hKz. And the sub-bass roll-off doesn't help. It might just be an effect of insertion depth though, the original graph was deeper with 10k peak, flatter bass and pinna gain between 2k/3k.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> The audio out plug-in is off set to the right. possibly dual output?
> Balanced and unbalanced?



The original CDA M1 colorfly dongle already has dual outputs (3.5mm + 4.4mm).


----------



## amonmeiz

More new stuff from Moondrop?


----------



## Jmop (Feb 25, 2022)

Alex Ulrik said:


> I'm also disappointed with this measurement showing earlier pinna compensation around 2.3kHz, the correct placement should be around 2.7hKz. And the sub-bass roll-off doesn't help. It might just be an effect of insertion depth though, the original graph was deeper with 10k peak, flatter bass and pinna gain between 2k/3k.


Yeah, I was kinda thinking that around 2.5k-3.5k should be ok for the peak but less than 2.5k or greater than 3.5k results in harshness or sibilance respectively. Not factoring in dB, just general shape of the curve.


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> Yeah, I was kinda thinking that around 2.5k-3.5k should be ok for the peak but less than 2.5k or greater than 3.5k results in harshness or sibilance respectively. Not factoring in dB, just general shape of the curve.


Part of the reason why CRA is harsh while Heart Mirror isn't (or not as much as CRA)


----------



## RCracer777

This little one came in on Tuesday but I've been really busy so I haven't had much time with them yet.





Those few on here that know what I like (Treble head and technicality>tonality) will probably go "about time he got one". The Heart Mirror was one of those IEMs that I regularly saw mentioned in treads but somehow I never looked deeper into it. And it would've been a bad thing if that continued seeing as I'm liking it, I'm liking it a lot.

I like the way this sounds, from the technicalities to the timbre, the imaging to the fast transients. It has a clean sound with good detail retrieval and a nice crisp treble. The soundstage is pretty decent for the price but the bass, while having good texture and detail, it lacks any form of impact and this IEM falls flat on it face if you throw bass heavy music at it. But that was never the intention with the Heart Mirror and I don't really mind it. A little more punch in the midbass would have been nice but that would probably mess up the good neutral tonality this has.

The Heart mirror reinforces my preference for CNT DD's over other types of DD's, don't quite know what it is but I love it. Makes me wonder what happens if I add something like the Tripowin X HBB Olina to my by now pretty large collection, might be interesting but it probably won't happen anytime soon. Unless they go on a decent sale. But for now, let me get back to listening to these as that is probably the best way not to buy any new IEMs for a while. That and the pretty crippling price of my new RC car and setup tools. 
God, why do my hobbies have to be so expensive…


----------



## r31ya (Feb 27, 2022)

crap happen recently,
Got covid, mostly feels just like flu and cough, but in my sickness i did my laundry and accidentally wash my Moondrop Aria.
I just gave away my back up CRA a week ago to a coworker.

I'm in need of new IEMs. Not sure how much i can spend, considering i just splurge on EldenRing and 8bitdo Pro 2 controller.
But i'm currently eyeing on either Dunu Titan S, Trip Olina, or Tri Meteor.
I'm mostly listen to rock and female vocal pop/rock.

Could i ask some recommendation for things within that price range?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the Aria's died in the wash? i've accidentally washed some Sennheiser CX300 II, Skullcandy Smokin' Buds, and Klipsch S4 Reference, and they all worked after washing. Of course, the last time this happened was a decade ago.


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> crap happen recently,
> Got covid, mostly feels just like flu and cough, but in my sickness i did my laundry and accidentally wash my Moondrop Aria.
> I just gave away my back up CRA a week ago to a coworker.
> 
> ...


I think u can try the rice technique (put/bury inside rice overnight).maybe it can be save. 

I think from ur list;

If u want some bass = Olina

If u want less bass /neutral-ish = Titan S


----------



## Jmop

FiiO FA1 is a great buy, just use a source with good bass extension and your set. I didn't keep mine only cuz of fit.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 27, 2022)

Buy Trailii and have a greatest day of your life lol
Btw i have some custom tuning in mind but don't know if there is any oem service that can do it, have anyone try ?


----------



## r31ya (Feb 27, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the Aria's died in the wash? i've accidentally washed some Sennheiser CX300 II, Skullcandy Smokin' Buds, and Klipsch S4 Reference, and they all worked after washing. Of course, the last time this happened was a decade ago.


Aria still functioning. perfect on instrumental.
but its wobbly on vocals (kinda drowning, heh)

could it be disected, cleaned out, and still be fine?


----------



## r31ya (Feb 27, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Buy Trailii and have a greatest day of your life lol
> Btw i have some custom tuning in mind but don't know if there is any oem service that can do it, have anyone try ?


In my place we have AVARA custom iem, pricing start at $150 but i'm not sure on how "custom" it is in that price.
from the site at $150~400 you could pick from 1BA, to Multi-BA setup (depend on price package), and customize the shell.


----------



## jmwant

r31ya said:


> crap happen recently,
> Got covid, mostly feels just like flu and cough, but in my sickness i did my laundry and accidentally wash my Moondrop Aria.
> I just gave away my back up CRA a week ago to a coworker.
> 
> ...




Hope this helps!


----------



## r31ya (Feb 27, 2022)

jmwant said:


> Hope this helps!



i saw that and Titan S is a bit cheaper too. Local price wise,

Titan S : around 1.100
Olina / Meteor : around 1.400

Is Olina or Meteor worth the extra 300?
Olina seems have more detail at cost a bit hotter, Vocal a bit more forward?
Not sure on Meteor, haven't read much on it.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> i saw that and Titan S is a bit cheaper too. Local price wise,
> 
> Titan S : around 1.100
> Olina / Meteor : around 1.400
> ...



I consider the Titan S to be a sidegrade to the Olina. The Titan S is a neutral bright IEM compared to the harmanish Olina. Titan S has a slightly smaller soundstage and a tinge poorer imaging and instrument separation than the Olina. However, vocal timbre is a bit more natural on the Titan S. Titan S is more analytical sounding with lesser bass quantities. Neutralheads would prefer Titan S, whereas those that want a more fun and colored signature can explore the Olina.


The Meteor is smoother and sibilant free, compared to the Olina which is brighter and more boosted in the treble. Olina has more air and sparkle but may be more fatiguing. Meteor is lusher with a thicker note weight. Even though the Meteor is a dual driver (1 BA + 1 DD) hybrid, the single DD Olina actually outperform the Meteor in terms of technicalities - imaging, micro-details, clarity, transients etc.


----------



## amonmeiz

baskingshark said:


> I consider the Titan S to be a sidegrade to the Olina. The Titan S is a neutral bright IEM compared to the harmanish Olina. Titan S has a slightly smaller soundstage and a tinge poorer imaging and instrument separation than the Olina. However, vocal timbre is a bit more natural on the Titan S. Titan S is more analytical sounding with lesser bass quantities. Neutralheads would prefer Titan S, whereas those that want a more fun and colored signature can explore the Olina.
> 
> 
> The Meteor is smoother and sibilant free, compared to the Olina which is brighter and more boosted in the treble. Olina has more air and sparkle but may be more fatiguing. Meteor is lusher with a thicker note weight. Even though the Meteor is a dual driver (1 BA + 1 DD) hybrid, the single DD Olina actually outperform the Meteor in terms of technicalities - imaging, micro-details, clarity, transients etc.


I really appreciate your description. It really helps in understanding how certain iem sounds. 

Thanks 👍


----------



## r31ya (Feb 27, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I consider the Titan S to be a sidegrade to the Olina. The Titan S is a neutral bright IEM compared to the harmanish Olina. Titan S has a slightly smaller soundstage and a tinge poorer imaging and instrument separation than the Olina. However, vocal timbre is a bit more natural on the Titan S. Titan S is more analytical sounding with lesser bass quantities. Neutralheads would prefer Titan S, whereas those that want a more fun and colored signature can explore the Olina.
> 
> 
> The Meteor is smoother and sibilant free, compared to the Olina which is brighter and more boosted in the treble. Olina has more air and sparkle but may be more fatiguing. Meteor is lusher with a thicker note weight. Even though the Meteor is a dual driver (1 BA + 1 DD) hybrid, the single DD Olina actually outperform the Meteor in terms of technicalities - imaging, micro-details, clarity, transients etc.



oooh interesting,

Dunu is more natural and analytical, Olina is fun and bright with great sound stage.
Meteor who i expect to be a bit lusher and smoother but also a bit better in technicality and imaging due to multi driver setup is somehow lose it to Olina...

I'm a fairly more interested in fun and detailed Olina but the sharpness and treble who is hotter than Aria kinda scares me. Can tip rolling tames the treble, i wonder?

Uh, two question.
Hows the vocal in Olina compared to Aria? i love Aria near holographic natural vocals. My music consist of guttural male vocal (bit lacking in aria), and high female vocals (great in aria).
And i understand Dunu have less bass quantity to Aria but hows the bass quality compared to Aria?


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> I'm a fairly more interested in fun and detailed Olina but the sharpness and treble who is hotter than Aria kinda scares me. Can tip rolling tames the treble, i wonder?



Yes tips can help the Olina's harsher treble. Eg foams or Final E black tips. Even a warmer source can help too, or using them at lower volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).




r31ya said:


> Hows the vocal in Olina compared to Aria? i love Aria near holographic natural vocals. My music consist of guttural male vocal (bit lacking in aria), and high female vocals (great in aria).



Vocal timbre is more natural on the Aria.

Tonally, the Aria are smoother and less hot in the treble, and are less fatiguing than the Olina, for vocals. Though, the Aria are weaker in technicalities, in the areas of soundstage, micro-details, imaging, and instrument separation.




r31ya said:


> And i understand Dunu have less bass quantity to Aria but hows the bass quality compared to Aria?



Yes the Aria have a thicker note weight and more bass quantity, though in terms of bass quality, they are quite close, maybe the Titan S is a tinge better in resolution for the bass.


----------



## G777

r31ya said:


> Aria still functioning. perfect on instrumental.
> but its wobbly on vocals (kinda drowning, heh)
> 
> could it be disected, cleaned out, and still be fine?


You can try replacing the filters. There are extras in the box (note that they come in 2 layers).


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all of you.

Here is my humble opinion on a great dongle.

It is the xDuoo Link2 Bal.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-link2-bal.25705/reviews#review-28049


----------



## Jmop

cqtek said:


> Hello to all of you.
> 
> Here is my humble opinion on a great dongle.
> 
> ...


It's great to see all these iOS compatible dongles coming out, so convenient. I just wished for a form factor to better suit the back of a phone and perhaps with it's own separate volume control and battery. Love the lower output though. I'd rather have no hiss with IEMs than enough power for the big Senns.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> Aria still functioning. perfect on instrumental.
> but its wobbly on vocals (kinda drowning, heh)
> 
> could it be disected, cleaned out, and still be fine?


I'd just let them dry out naturally, and then blast them with some music, like burning them in again, and see if that helps return them to normal?


----------



## Dsnuts (Feb 27, 2022)

Two reviews I have been working on.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db1.25602/review/28051/

And the EB2S


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-eb2s.25729/reviews#review-28052

Both these budget offerings from NiceHCK are surprising. As good as their flagship topguy was for their dynamic offerings the DB1 here for $16 is pretty crazy for the bucks. Even more so the EB2S which has a crazy big balanced sound using a very large 15.4mm LCP driver.

I seen that NiceHCK has lowered the price for their former flagship bud the EBX21 to $100 or so. I like the EB2S here better. Its sound quality is definitely bang for buck.  If you're a bud fan give these a go the only catch on them is that they have a fixed cable. But if it meant that the fixed OFC cable was done for the sake of selling these things for $27.  Well let's just say the sound quality more than makes up for any short comings. NiceHCK pulling some surprises in 2022.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am sure you all have read up on the Titan S. toward the bottom of the read I did something a bit different. The Titan S sounds markedly better using your aftermarket tips and cables. Included tips don't really match up well with the Titan S. Its cable is OK but once again do not match well with the sonic profile of the Titan S. The bottom of there read here shows how I like to use the Titan S and with what tips. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-titan-s.25504/review/28046/


----------



## cqtek

Jmop said:


> It's great to see all these iOS compatible dongles coming out, so convenient. I just wished for a form factor to better suit the back of a phone and perhaps with it's own separate volume control and battery. Love the lower output though. I'd rather have no hiss with IEMs than enough power for the big Senns.


I think the new Earmen Colibri could be useful for you...


----------



## nraymond

Jmop said:


> It's great to see all these iOS compatible dongles coming out, so convenient. I just wished for a form factor to better suit the back of a phone and perhaps with it's own separate volume control and battery. Love the lower output though. I'd rather have no hiss with IEMs than enough power for the big Senns.


Check out the Khadas Tea:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tea-ultra-slim-hi-res-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Jmop

cqtek said:


> I think the new Earmen Colibri could be useful for you...


Might keep an eye on this one.


----------



## r31ya

amonmeiz said:


> I think u can try the rice technique (put/bury inside rice overnight).maybe it can be save.
> 
> I think from ur list;
> 
> ...


It seems overnight stay in rice box help~! YAAAY


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> It seems overnight stay in rice box help~! YAAAY


Imagine opening rice cooker and see the headphone inside, ugh, what the actual f


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> Two reviews I have been working on.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db1.25602/review/28051/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the rec on the EB2S. Mine are on the way and am looking forward to hearing them!!


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> It seems overnight stay in rice box help~! YAAAY


Glad it worked 👍👍


----------



## amonmeiz

Tzennn said:


> Imagine opening rice cooker and see the headphone inside, ugh, what the actual f


"these rice been listening to banging music"


----------



## Dsnuts

yaps66 said:


> Thanks for the rec on the EB2S. Mine are on the way and am looking forward to hearing them!!



As I was writing about the DB1, I am guilty of overlooking the EB2S. Heck I didn't open the EB2S until about 3 weeks ago. How shocked was I when I heard them and found them to be just outrageously good.


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> Two reviews I have been working on.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db1.25602/review/28051/
> 
> ...


How you rate DB1 (or EB2s) against the current budget darling CCA CRA?

CCA CRA pretty great all rounder with one personal annoyance of the drum and vocal sometimes fight for the same spot of the soundstage. but other than that, its great iem for the price.


----------



## Dsnuts

Never heard a CRA. I can say for $16 the DB1 is gonna surprise a lot of people. The driver is not the most resolving as you can't expect a more higher end driver being used but I can tell NiceHCK got everything out of the driver they are using, tuned them to have equal presence in all parts of the sound frequencies. 

It has a surprising organic tone, and Its balancing is one thing, but it has a tall and deep spacious sound you would never expect from an ultra-budget set.  There are some similarities in how the DB1 and their EB2S buds are tuned.  Both sound superbly dynamic which again you would never expect these cheaper sets to sound like. 

Imo for $16 it really doesn't get much better. And for bud lovers the EB2S SQ is just crazy for the bucks. If you guys are into your vocal music. Pick up either one of these. No need to wait for a sale. Lol They are already priced to move.


----------



## amonmeiz

Hi everyone. Need help.

A friend looking for a well balanced iem, as he is upgrading from Fh3, and he want more neural, less bassy, better instruments separation iem.

All i can think of is Kato. Is that a good option? Or is there a better, more suitable iem within the similar price range?



Thanks in advance


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

r31ya said:


> It seems overnight stay in rice box help~! YAAAY


"Why do these sound like I'm listening to music filtered through a bag of rice?"


----------



## Barndoor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> "Why do these sound like I'm listening to music filtered through a bag of rice?"


The treble is very grainy


----------



## Animagus (Feb 28, 2022)

amonmeiz said:


> Hi everyone. Need help.
> 
> A friend looking for a well balanced iem, as he is upgrading from Fh3, and he want more neural, less bassy, better instruments separation iem.
> 
> ...


If under $200, I generally recommend Moondrop Kato or Tanchjim Hana 2021. I like Kato's signature and fit a bit more plus it has switchable metal nozzles. They have a slight effect on sound signature but the best thing is that you can swap them out easily if they get blocked by ear wax plus you can clean them with brush and IP alcohol too. Hana 2021 does come with extra nozzle filters but swapping them is not as convenient as Kato's nozzles. With that said, Hana 2021 sounds great and if sound is the only thing you're concerned about, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## amonmeiz

Animagus said:


> If under $200, I generally recommend Moondrop Kato or Tanchjim Hana 2021. I like Kato's signature and fit a bit more plus it has switchable metal nozzles. They have a slight effect on sound signature but the best thing is that you can swap them out easily if they get blocked by ear wax plus you can clean them with brush and IP alcohol too. Hana 2021 does come with extra nozzle filters but swapping them is not as convenient as Kato's nozzles. With that said, Hana 2021 sounds great and if sound is the only thing you're concerned about, you can't go wrong with either.


Understood. 

Is it fair to say , that Hana2021 is a more "fun" Kato? Because that's the impression i get (based on my reading)


----------



## Nimweth

amonmeiz said:


> Hi everyone. Need help.
> 
> A friend looking for a well balanced iem, as he is upgrading from Fh3, and he want more neural, less bassy, better instruments separation iem.
> 
> ...


The IKKO OH1S may suit you. Take a look at the online reviews.


----------



## amonmeiz

Nimweth said:


> The IKKO OH1S may suit you. Take a look at the online reviews.


Got it. Thanks 👍


----------



## danieldvk

New TRN MT1 Pro launched:


----------



## AlexCBSN

Every time i visit this thread there’s at least one kz or trn new model coming in. It’s amazing to see how many models are launched in a year. Like seriously, does any of those actually sell enough numbers to make em worth the investment. Don’t know… just trying to figure out the math behind this launches


----------



## Animagus

amonmeiz said:


> Understood.
> 
> Is it fair to say , that Hana2021 is a more "fun" Kato? Because that's the impression i get (based on my reading)


If you mean fun = more bass, then yeah, Hana 2021 has slightly more bass than Kato but they are similar-ish sounding in the larger scheme of things since they both are tuned close to the Harman target. I personally like Kato more. It has a slightly less bass and a cleaner and more open soundstage in comparison.


----------



## jant71 (Feb 28, 2022)

danieldvk said:


> New TRN MT1 Pro launched:


See the graph they put with it? What a roller coaster ride lol...




Should be interesting to hear the impressions as they come in.


----------



## amonmeiz

Animagus said:


> If you mean fun = more bass, then yeah, Hana 2021 has slightly more bass than Kato but they are similar-ish sounding in the larger scheme of things since they both are tuned close to the Harman target. I personally like Kato more. It has a slightly less bass and a cleaner and more open soundstage in comparison.


Understood. I got it

Thanks 👍


----------



## Laylow33

danieldvk said:


> New TRN MT1 Pro launched:


Looking at the simplicity makes me want to order. Maybe I'll just pick up the cool black.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

AlexCBSN said:


> Every time i visit this thread there’s at least one kz or trn new model coming in. It’s amazing to see how many models are launched in a year. Like seriously, does any of those actually sell enough numbers to make em worth the investment. Don’t know… just trying to figure out the math behind this launches


It probably comes down to competition. Some earphones may be rushed and not perfect. There is 7 billion consumers in the world...


----------



## Barndoor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It probably comes down to competition. Some earphones may be rushed and not perfect. There is 7 billion consumers in the world...


Agree and a lot of people assume newest = best


----------



## goodvybz

AlexCBSN said:


> Every time i visit this thread there’s at least one kz or trn new model coming in. It’s amazing to see how many models are launched in a year. Like seriously, does any of those actually sell enough numbers to make em worth the investment. Don’t know… just trying to figure out the math behind this launches


Most of these things are dirt cheap to make. I doubt they care if they don't sell. It's more of a marketing strategy to keep eyes on the brand in such an over saturated market. These cheaper Chinese brands just throw crap at the wall and hope something sticks. They just want to hit a home run like Blon did with the BL03, Moondrop did with the Aria etc.


----------



## Barndoor

silverhays said:


> Most of these things are dirt cheap to make. I doubt they care if they don't sell. It's more of a marketing strategy to keep eyes on the brand in such an over saturated market. These cheaper Chinese brands just throw crap at the wall and hope something sticks. They just want to hit a home run like Blon did with the BL03, Moondrop did with the Aria etc.


Moondrop are not a company I associate with regular side grade releases like KZ or blon


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Barndoor said:


> Agree and a lot of people assume newest = best


I prefer most reviewest is best.


----------



## goodvybz

Barndoor said:


> Moondrop are not a company I associate with regular side grade releases like KZ or blon


You're right, didn't mean to associate them with the cheaper brands. Was just using the Aria as an example of a popular IEM.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

silverhays said:


> You're right, didn't mean to associate them with the cheaper brands. Was just using the Aria as an example of a popular IEM.


Moondrop has pumped out a ton, so they can be added to the list, and yes they make money. otherwise they don't keep making more. the ones that didn't make money. went bye bye. they disappeared.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Like Havi.......What ever happened to Havi?


----------



## freelancr

Aria special edition




https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...r-earphone-dynamic-driver-acg-hifi-headphones

Kinera Urd - 2 Sonion EST+ 2 DD+1 BA



https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/kinera-urd-1


----------



## amonmeiz

freelancr said:


> Aria special edition
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...r-earphone-dynamic-driver-acg-hifi-headphones
> 
> ...


That Urd is beautiful. If it looks like that irl, fuh, absolutely stunning


----------



## Ace Bee

amonmeiz said:


> That Urd is beautiful. If it looks like that irl, fuh, absolutely stunning


I can confirm, it does.


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> Aria special edition
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...r-earphone-dynamic-driver-acg-hifi-headphones
> 
> ...



The Moondrop rep confirms that the Elven Maiden version is just a reskinned version of the Aria: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-705#post-16653123

Apparently the Elven Maiden was sold in other countries for the past few months.

Also, the Aria has quite a number of complaints of bubbling/paint chipping issues with the shell, keeping fingers crossed this Elven maiden version managed to mitigate it.


----------



## amonmeiz

Ace Bee said:


> I can confirm, it does.


Hnnghhh

That URD lettering really elevate the whole design. It's like a jewellery. 

Is that yours? How would u describe the sound?


----------



## Ace Bee

amonmeiz said:


> Hnnghhh
> 
> That URD lettering really elevate the whole design. It's like a jewellery.
> 
> Is that yours? How would u describe the sound?


I got it as a part of a review tour. Will publish the review soon. In general, it's meant for a very comfortable listening - no peaks across the spectrum, transparent sound while having smoothness throughout. Controlled bass...a bit too for my taste, feels lacking body. Technically quite competitive. Stage is good, tall, and moderately deep, more tall than wide. 
However, my taste has completely shifted from BA timbre to DD timbre, and hence I can no longer enjoy BA based iem...at least not where mids are handled by BA. Therefore, I could not really connect to URD emotionally. However, that is heavily based on my personal preference, and YMMV.


----------



## amonmeiz

Ace Bee said:


> I got it as a part of a review tour. Will publish the review soon. In general, it's meant for a very comfortable listening - no peaks across the spectrum, transparent sound while having smoothness throughout. Controlled bass...a bit too for my taste, feels lacking body. Technically quite competitive. Stage is good, tall, and moderately deep, more tall than wide.
> However, my taste has completely shifted from BA timbre to DD timbre, and hence I can no longer enjoy BA based iem...at least not where mids are handled by BA. Therefore, I could not really connect to URD emotionally. However, that is heavily based on my personal preference, and YMMV.


Understood. Totally got it. 

Of course how we enjoy the sounds will depends on our preference 

But dear lord is it beautiful. That alone, makes me happy it exists. Hopefully it incentivise other brands to make equally gorgeous iem 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts & the photo 👍


----------



## Sam L

moondrop variations or dunu est112?


----------



## r31ya

freelancr said:


> Aria special edition
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...r-earphone-dynamic-driver-acg-hifi-headphones
> 
> ...


I saw the Aria Hatsune Miku edition sold locally for not that pricier price,
But i take 4 month old second hand, barely used, Aria for nearly half the price of miku edition.

however, knowing Aria paint quality now, with mine start to bubble in less than half of year of use.
I'll cry if i see it happen to miku edition


----------



## nymz

Sam L said:


> moondrop variations or dunu est112?


EJ07m 

But srsly, you better give details about your library


----------



## Sam L

nymz said:


> EJ07m
> 
> But srsly, you better give details about your library


I'll likely hold off on one of those two since i have the ej07m inbound. but i've thought about the variations and the est112 for a long time.


----------



## nymz

Sam L said:


> I'll likely hold off on one of those two since i have the ej07m inbound. but i've thought about the variations and the est112 for a long time.



If you already have EJ07m on the way, I would pick Variations to compliment


----------



## H T T

Ace Bee said:


> I got it as a part of a review tour. Will publish the review soon. In general, it's meant for a very comfortable listening - no peaks across the spectrum, transparent sound while having smoothness throughout. Controlled bass...a bit too for my taste, feels lacking body. Technically quite competitive. Stage is good, tall, and moderately deep, more tall than wide.
> However, my taste has completely shifted from BA timbre to DD timbre, and hence I can no longer enjoy BA based iem...at least not where mids are handled by BA. Therefore, I could not really connect to URD emotionally. However, that is heavily based on my personal preference, and YMMV.



Funny, after picking up the Bravery last month, I am shifting from DDs to all BA. My tastes change like the seasons . Lol!


----------



## baskingshark

New DAC/Amp from Tanchjim, called the VAST. It looks VAST as per its namesake and the price is vastly huge too. $1900 USD.

https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/tanchjim-vast









This illuminati pyramid design looks like it might take up a lot of desk space too.

Uses AK4997EQ chips.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=256281443360621&id=100656645589769
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10

@RikudouGoku i think you are one of the most knowledgeable about GS Audio products. Seems they got some new stuff launched, the GD3D and GD3C.









2 BA + 1 hybrid set, going at $89 USD.

Very interesting concept, one is tuned differently from the other.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=256281443360621&id=100656645589769
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10
> 
> @RikudouGoku i think you are one of the most knowledgeable about GS Audio products. Seems they got some new stuff launched, the GD3D and GD3C.
> ...


Its a new DD and the shell has a vent this time, so no pressure build up anymore. 

Although tbh, I dont have much interest in it after the CCA CRA....


----------



## amonmeiz

RikudouGoku said:


> Its a new DD and the shell has a vent this time, so no pressure build up anymore.
> 
> Although tbh, I dont have much interest in it after the CCA CRA....


Are they made by same people who made Cra?


----------



## Tzennn

amonmeiz said:


> Are they made by same people who made Cra?


No


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/kiner...first-ever-3d-printed-stereoscopic-faceplates

Kinera's latest Tribrid IEM


----------



## Tzennn

Shelved the GK10 for almost a month, today try again to compare with BFB, they're so good, coming from CRA to GK10 (eq) is like 1 to 5. Maybe i should stop buying cheap gears and make a jump in price


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 3, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New TRN product, the TRN BAX.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/493377542189825
> 
> ...





jant71 said:


> Nice find! Buuuuuuut, we know what each look like though...
> EST
> 
> Magneto
> ...





RikudouGoku said:


> Alright damn, its either:
> 
> 1. Its a fake render
> 
> ...



So the TRN BAX has just been released. Claimed to be real sonion EST. Priced at an eye watering $312.88 USD!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003983288592.html












Any lemmings wanna take one for the team? Sonion EST or not, everytime TRN tried to muscle in on the higher end market, they weren't very successful.


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Any lemmings wanna take one for the team?



You would definitely have to be a lemming...willing to lose it all!


----------



## WAON303

TRN stock tuning is usually not great, don't have high hopes for the BAX.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 3, 2022)

Kinda regret following watercoller thread because they make me want to buy high-er-end iem for some reason ...
Anyway here's a review of *Bamboo Forest Bird Jinghong *



Use my old pic because i'm lazy
• *Non sound:*
+ Box and accessory is pretty nice, so much better than a brand call knowledge or something. Come with 3 set of tips (narrow, wide, foam tips) and a case.
+ Good isolation (vent facing toward ears).
+ Fit: if you have a good fit with Aria, you'll be fine with this
- mmcx instead of 2 pin and the cable is thin (i like thin cable)
• *Sound:* Warm Harman / Western version of IEF, Laidback, Dry, Boring (for some)
_ Note: this reviews based on no filter mod because it sounds closer to Yume, with stock filter, lift micro detail up a little bit, make it less boring, but 8k peak more present.
*One Trick Wonder, "Western Yume" is the best way to discribe the tunning of this set since it tuned so close to Yume but with more midbass / bass bleed *
- Bass: Sounds little bit like BA bass actually (more speed, less slam), midbass focus (about 5db) with slight bass bleed make overall tuning sound warm, but *subbass roll off early, slightly one note kind of bass.*
+ Mid: This is where it's best at. From bass bleed glide to upper mid, following IEF neutral with a little bit of 5k. *Thanks to that bass bleed, vocals sound so full and realistic, astonishing mid. Instrument sound correct, no over saturated, just correct and bland, sounds smooth*. *Slightly dry*
= Treble: Nothing special, just laidback type of treble. Muted micro detail with 14k-15k peak. *Good detail once EQ (good driver)*
Soundstage is average, imaging is above average, separation is good
Ideal: Modern Pop, Vocals, Instrumental, Soundtrack
Avoid: rap, 90s songs, post rock, metal
• Comparison: Based on Quarks as standard for C tier (rank from F to S - compare to Quarks), if you know crinacle value, you know this
BFB Lark, Kz CRN, CCA CRA, Heart Mirror
�

SubMidbassMidVocalsTrebleMacroMicroDetailTimbreRankValueJinghong (no filter)CD+SS+C-CD+C-BB-LarkC+CCCBB+B+B+C-B-
CRNB-C-A+BCCC+C+DC+CRA (filter)C+C+S-C-S-BAB+CB-HM (vented)BB+B+B-A-A+A-A-B+A-
Verdict: Jinghong is (maybe) the cheapest IEF neutral tuning iem out there that can render one of the best type of vocals, however it's bass isn't good, bottleneck detail, also taobao only. I would strongly recommend if you can EQ the bass and lift treble up, then they're awesome for the price.


----------



## G777

baskingshark said:


> So the TRN BAX has just been released. Claimed to be real sonion EST. Priced at an eye watering $312.88 USD!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003983288592.html
> 
> ...


Saw a graph online:



Not bad... except for that 5kHz peak


----------



## InvisibleInk

G777 said:


> Saw a graph online:
> 
> Not bad... except for that 5kHz peak


DETAILS, brother! Can't you just feel the ringing in your ears that such details provide!


----------



## Tzennn

G777 said:


> Saw a graph online:
> 
> Not bad... except for that 5kHz peak


Well


----------



## jmwant

iFi new Zen series without the balanced output.


----------



## saldsald

G777 said:


> Saw a graph online:
> 
> Not bad... except for that 5kHz peak


CCA BAX?


----------



## lushmelody

Lame. When they could tune better the TA line.

a new BGVP arises


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/fiio-lr-rca3-high-purity-rca-connector-cables

FiiO releases RCA cables.


----------



## iFi audio

jmwant said:


> iFi new Zen series without the balanced output.



Yep, the Air range is brand new, thanks for mentioning it here


----------



## amonmeiz

jmwant said:


> iFi new Zen series without the balanced output.



Looks nice, and a Cheaper option for people who don't care much about balance output


----------



## iFi audio

amonmeiz said:


> Looks nice, and a Cheaper option for people who don't care much about balance output



That was the goal, yes. It took us a while to make the ZEN range this accessible, but we're super happy that we're finally there!


----------



## r31ya

lushmelody said:


> Lame. When they could tune better the TA line.
> 
> a new BGVP arises


Yeah, 
Dude, TRN TA2, a sub $50 with 1DD + 2 Knowles BA in semi open shell could be soo freakin awesome... Shame really.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> Yeah,
> Dude, TRN TA2, a sub $50 with 1DD + 2 Knowles BA in semi open shell could be soo freakin awesome... Shame really.


They wasted so much potential. Still, I'd buy it for EQ when it gets dirty cheap just for the knowles hardware


----------



## o0genesis0o (Mar 6, 2022)

​Tanchjim Ola - First impressions​I blind bought Ola after Tanchjim released its frequency response graph. Was it a good idea? Here are my initial impressions. You can also read the article on my website at In-ear Gems with more elaboration


> tl;dr: mid-focused IEM with exceptional stereo imaging. Recommended for anime OST and gaming.



Stereo imaging​Let’s start with the stereo imaging: Ola is actually good. It’s one of the IEMs that can produce a sense of depth, meaning elements in the mix can be layered from closer to further away rather than existing on a flat plane. Because of this depth, Ola manages to produce a 3D soundstage, making it quite good for any type of music that has been recorded and mixed with layering and distance in mind. The same cannot be said for some well known IEMs in this price range.

Ola is also great for gaming. In my usual test, Saint Rows 3 on Switch, I can reliably pin point gun shot and sirens direction without looking at the radar. _If you are looking for a cheap pair of gaming IEMs, I can recommend this one without reservation._

Tuning and percussion control​Did Ola achieve the matured tuning that I hoped for? Not quite. The contrast between upper mid and lower-mid is quite high comparing to the manufacturer’s graph, meaning vocals and instruments are more “in-your-face” but not full-bodied like Final E series, 64 Audio or Andromeda 2020. The pros of this tuning is that it reveals more details in the focal elements of the mix (voice, guitar, etc.). The cons of this tuning is that the loud upper mid can cause some instruments to mask others in orchestral music. _In general, this tuning somewhat reminds me of Dunu Titan S, meaning it is inoffensive and good for most people._

Percussion control is quite decent. Ola has no trouble catching up my orchestral test tracks with fast drum. The cons is that the bass quantity is not high, hiding some low-frequency details. I would not recommend Ola for EDM. Bass drops are just not that fun, even comparing to full-BA bass like Andromeda.

Non-sound aspect​The packaging is _excellent._ It's not luxurious nor extremely generous (like Dunu), but everything is laid out with care and attention. If this is the first IEM that I have after saving for a while, I would be very happy when opening the box. I like the inclusion of wide-bore tips, similarly to the ones packed with CFA and 64 Audio IEMs. However, I don't think Ola needs any more treble.

The IEMs themselves are surprisingly small because there is no empty space around the driver like Final A4000, Moondrop Aria, or Dunu Titan S. Isolation is below average. There can be driver flex sometimes.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> New DAC/Amp from Tanchjim, called the VAST. It looks VAST as per its namesake and the price is vastly huge too. $1900 USD.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/tanchjim-vast
> 
> ...


Feels like those pyramid ships from the game Destiny 2 haha !!!


----------



## iFi audio

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Feels like those pyramid ships from the game Destiny 2 haha !!!



I was just about to make that point too! That aside, visually it's a very monolithic design and something very cool to look at


----------



## KutuzovGambit

amonmeiz said:


> Hi everyone. Need help.
> 
> A friend looking for a well balanced iem, as he is upgrading from Fh3, and he want more neural, less bassy, better instruments separation iem.
> 
> ...


Dunu Titan S or BQEYZ Autumn.


----------



## jmwant

amonmeiz said:


> Looks nice, and a Cheaper option for people who don't care much about balance output


Exactly, the timing is perfect as I was looking for a preamp for my stereo amp.


----------



## amonmeiz

KutuzovGambit said:


> Dunu Titan S or BQEYZ Autumn.


Got it. Thanks 👍


----------



## ian91 (Mar 7, 2022)

Yu9 Audio U-554 and U-556 - these are a single full-range Sonion BA over-ear stick-like IEM with a neutral / Ety-like tuning with a slight bass lift. The U-554 is more diffuse field and the U-556 is slightly warmer with a more natural treble extension.

If anyone takes the dive on these please share your impressions, or if you're interested, I've shared some of my own impressions here. Purchased from AE - probably best to search manually, links seem to be temperamental. I purchased from the Huo Nio store. 







U-556 (left), Penon Legend (right)


----------



## Ace Bee

I just reviewed the latest released Kinera Urd. Please have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-urd-tribrid-iems-2dd-2est-1dd.25741/reviews#review-28109


----------



## Nobank

FIIO FH5 vs FIIO FHE: Eclipse - What are the differences? Recommendations? HELP ME PLZ )

What are the differences between these IEMS in terms of bass, midrange and treble? Which one has more recessed vocals?
Use case: Movies, Electronic, Hardstyle, Hip-Hop, classical
Currently using the BLON BL-03. Good bass, okay mids, too sharp treble (even with memory foam)
I want to be able to turn the volume up without getting my ears pierced with treble


----------



## amonmeiz

Ace Bee said:


> I just reviewed the latest released Kinera Urd. Please have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-urd-tribrid-iems-2dd-2est-1dd.25741/reviews#review-28109


Thank you very much. Looking forward to reading it 👍


----------



## amonmeiz (Mar 8, 2022)

Nobank said:


> FIIO FH5 vs FIIO FHE: Eclipse - What are the differences? Recommendations? HELP ME PLZ )
> 
> What are the differences between these IEMS in terms of bass, midrange and treble? Which one has more recessed vocals?
> Use case: Movies, Electronic, Hardstyle, Hip-Hop, classical
> ...


I'm not familiar with fh5, but i own blon 03, fh3 & i know a friend who own fhe

If u want a bassy, forward mids iem without sharp treble, i would suggest Fh3.

While fhe is a more well rounded, balance version of fh3. It could comes across as less bassy (cuz it's focus more on midbass instead of sub bass) & the treble is slightly more energetic. Not sharp or anything. 

If u wanna avoid sharp treble at all cost, fh3 is the safer choice.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> I just reviewed the latest released Kinera Urd. Please have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-urd-tribrid-iems-2dd-2est-1dd.25741/reviews#review-28109


the smooth treble EST strikes again! So far only the EST112 and the CCA NRA did the treble right from what I experienced.


----------



## r31ya

amonmeiz said:


> I'm not familiar with fh5, but i own blon 03, fh3 & i know a friend who own fhe
> 
> If u want a bassy, forward mids iem without sharp treble, i would suggest Fh3.
> 
> ...


If i recalled it right, Crin basically make Fiio FHE is basically an IFF Neutral target on mid and treble but with significant bass boost that still clean and didn't bleed to mid.


----------



## amonmeiz

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Crin basically make Fiio FHE is basically an IFF Neutral target on mid and treble but with significant bass boost that still clean and didn't bleed to mid.


Correct. Fh3 is a neutral with bass boosted iem. It's skewed in a way

Fhe is sort of fh3 with "correction ". Making it more balance, less skewed. 

Fh3 is more bassy, but fhe treble can be more pronounced (which can be good, or bad depends on individual preferences). 

As for me,while i lament the lack of sparkly treble on fh3, i personally stick with it due to it's bass. Cuz it's what i like. 

For others, who might want more controlled bass, and slightly more energetic treble,fhe is a better choice.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In our newest article we check out the Kinera Urd Universal Hybrid IEM. Find out how the Urd performs and compares, now on Headfonia! Article by @Virtu Fortuna 

https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-urd-review/


----------



## WendyLi

Surprise!
KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in-ear earphones! KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


----------



## Dsnuts

I am a fan of Titanium plated dynamics KBEAR uses one in their Aurora. Have been testing the new version out with some new cables by Tri. Will have something to post about them soon. Aurora is a nicely done earphone and one I feel is competitive at their price point.  Harmon tuned with a bump in lower mids, bass and mid trebles. Well balanced and gets the benefit of that Titanium driver.  Dynamics seems to be the thing nowadays. What was old is new. What is new is a new color scheme in an all aluminum alloy build. Good to see KBEAR venture into higher end yet affordable offerings. I presume there will be more to come.


----------



## Barndoor

Fancy some bling?


----------



## Barndoor

https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/annou...in-ear-earphones-new-release-on-linsoul-audio


----------



## Jansvast

Ever heard of these Anis iems? I cannot find a mentions if them a anywhere, and the pictures on Ali looks great. The are 30€. Questionable graph included in the listing. Single DD.


----------



## nymz

My first quick take on EJ07m Kinda Lava is out. You can read it here.

Part 2 to follow with some A/Bing and after that, final review.


----------



## amonmeiz

nymz said:


> ​
> My first quick take on EJ07m Kinda Lava is out. You can read it here.
> 
> Part 2 to follow with some A/Bing and after that, final review.


Thank you for your work 👍


----------



## Ace Bee

Just got delivery of this little wonder this morning. TBH I am quite surprised at the sound it puts out from such a small package! For starter, the sound is extremely matured, because, even when it has a rather bright sound with a linear low end, the timbre is quite good with sufficient meat on the bones...errr, notes. The sound does NOT feel lean, in spite of being quite airy, and no uncomfortable peaks are there either. These impressions are all with the stock mic cable and out of phone. Will try different cable and source later.





Man are they small! In fact, tiny even!


----------



## r31ya

Ace Bee said:


> Just got delivery of this little wonder this morning. TBH I am quite surprised at the sound it puts out from such a small package! For starter, the sound is extremely matured, because, even when it has a rather bright sound with a linear low end, the timbre is quite good with sufficient meat on the bones...errr, notes. The sound does NOT feel lean, in spite of being quite airy, and no uncomfortable peaks are there either. These impressions are all with the stock mic cable and out of phone. Will try different cable and source later.
> 
> 
> 
> Man are they small! In fact, tiny even!


Based on Tanya, Tancjhim usually have some meat in its sound.
If you have Tanya, hows the sound compared to it?
is it cleaner with better resolution?


----------



## Tzennn

Craving for some good new iem. Set my eyes on Titan S and S12. can someone compare Titan S and Heart Mirror, also based on the graph it looks like Titan S don't sounds too good with vocals and cymbal is kinda foward, can someone comfirm ?


----------



## Ace Bee

r31ya said:


> Based on Tanya, Tancjhim usually have some meat in its sound.
> If you have Tanya, hows the sound compared to it?
> is it cleaner with better resolution?


Sadly, this is my first run in with Tanchjim. Have not heard anything else from them up till now.


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 11, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Based on Tanya, Tancjhim usually have some meat in its sound.
> If you have Tanya, hows the sound compared to it?
> is it cleaner with better resolution?



The OLA is less bassy and brighter than the Tanya. OLA has a thinner note weight and is also easier to drive and has detachable cables.

The OLA has much better clarity, imaging, instrument separation and micro details. In fact the OLA have one of the best tehnicalities at sub $50.

Timbre wise, I'd say Tanya is better. OLA sounds a bit nasal for vocals and the thin note weight causes some instruments to have an artificial sheen for timbral accuracy.

Some cons: the OLA has a below average soundstage in all 3 dimensions, losing to Tanya in this area.

And the biggest issue is the OLA has a very short nozzle, so the fit is quite bad, like BLON BL03 type of bad fit.
Bad fit means some might lose the bass on the OLA and the upper frequencies veer to shoutiness.

The OLA also is quite uncomfortable for me, due to the round shell, it seems to press on the concha area. I think those with smaller ears will be okay with the short nozzle and round shell, but those with bigger ears may have an issue.

The OLA if fitted well, is not too shouty despite the brighter signature. But subbass is quite lacking on it, so it is not for bassheads.

To summarize, Tanya is smooth and laid back and analoguish and warm, not very technical. OLA is very technical and more analytical and has thinner note weight. But OLA's achilles heel is the fit. You might wanna have some longer nozzle tips eg spinfits or Final E, or even foams on standby in case the fit isn't optimal.



Tzennn said:


> Craving for some good new iem. Set my eyes on Titan S and S12. can someone compare Titan S and Heart Mirror, also based on the graph it looks like Titan S don't sounds too good with vocals and cymbal is kinda foward, can someone comfirm ?



The Titan S and Heart Mirror are both neutral bright IEMs, but I find the Titan S has better timbral accuracy and a slightly thicker note weight.

Heart Mirror is harder to drive and also has less bass quantity. The Heart Mirror also has more treble peaks and sibilance than the Titan S.

In technicalities, they are quite close. Perhaps the Titan S beats the Heart Mirror in soundstage only; imaging, instrument separation and details are very close. Vocals and cymbals are more forward on the Heart Mirror for me.

TLDR: technically they are close, but timbre and tonality are more refined on the Titan S.


----------



## emer08

For pop, alternative & Rnb tracks, which is the better all rounder - aria, titan s or t3+? Tia


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> Based on Tanya, Tancjhim usually have some meat in its sound.
> If you have Tanya, hows the sound compared to it?
> is it cleaner with better resolution?


timbre wise, they are polar opposite. thinner, brighter-dryer timbre and a bit more shouty vivid too...ill say they sound like if Moondrop Spaceship have a baby with HZsound Mirror....technicalities wise they are extremely capable even  with busy track, resolutio  is crisp and transparency quite great. not for vocal lover IMO more for instrumental and savant music, bass have a bit of punch but near zero sub bass body.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

emer08 said:


> For pop, alternative & Rnb tracks, which is the better all rounder - aria, titan s or t3+? Tia


didnt try Titan S, so ill say Aria since i enjoy R&B, Soul and Alternative pop like Agnes Obel ALOT with those. less so for fast thumpy music, so here it depend slow or fast R&B. T3+ have more mid bass impact, but timbre wise its dirtier, less smooth than Aria with sub par imaging.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So many new releases...and single DD. Just not moved to buy when I got the Timeless coupled with the Fiio X3 III and the EST 112 and RE800 silver coupled with Sony A55 with WM1Z modd delivering sublime audio. I'm sure i'll pull the trigger on something else eventually?


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> didnt try Titan S, so ill say Aria since i enjoy R&B, Soul and Alternative pop like Agnes Obel ALOT with those. less so for fast thumpy music, so here it depend slow or fast R&B. T3+ have more mid bass impact, but timbre wise its dirtier, less smooth than Aria with sub par imaging.


Haven't tried the other two (only have Aria) but from the all the review it seems, it goes
If you want "more" get T3+, (more bass quantity and all)
If you want "better/smooth" get Aria (less amount but, better quality bass and smoother sound)
If you want "clean" get TitanS (cleaner sound than the other two at cost of being more neutral)

Not sure how accurate the sentiment or how olina fits in.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> timbre wise, they are polar opposite. thinner, brighter-dryer timbre and a bit more shouty vivid too...ill say they sound like if Moondrop Spaceship have a baby with HZsound Mirror....technicalities wise they are extremely capable even  with busy track, resolutio  is crisp and transparency quite great. not for vocal lover IMO more for instrumental and savant music, bass have a bit of punch but near zero sub bass body.





baskingshark said:


> The OLA is less bassy and brighter than the Tanya. OLA has a thinner note weight and is also easier to drive and has detachable cables.
> 
> The OLA has much better clarity, imaging, instrument separation and micro details. In fact the OLA have one of the best tehnicalities at sub $50.
> 
> ...


I was hoping Ola will be Tanya with cleaner sound and better technicality...


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 11, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I was hoping Ola will be Tanya with cleaner sound and better technicality...



OLA does have a cleaner sound with better technicalities. And in the technicalities department, the OLA is many leagues ahead. In fact, I would say the OLA has one of the best technicalities (clarity, imaging, details, instrument separation) at sub $50, other than soundstage which is below average. But the good imaging makes up for the small soundstage.

Unfortunately, the OLA's fit is a bugbear for a lot of users (including myself). Fit can make or break an IEM, like the case of the BLON BL-03. So if you do intend to get the OLA, maybe see if you can audition it first, or keep some longer nozzle tips on standby (eg spinfit, Final E black tips), or foam tips.



EDIT: oh ya, forgot most important point. OLA has a waifu package. Tanya does not. This may be the most important deal breaker LOLOL.


----------



## Penon

*We post new products here : ECCI YST-02 *​https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pen...releases-and-impressions.958554/post-16858481






​


----------



## jant71

Man if they only put the "YST" on the body and left the faceplate clean they would look much better.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 12, 2022)

The YST-02 is a hybrid done right. The bulk of the sound is handled by the 10mm composite diaphragm the BA handles the ultra highs. Takes place of what Piezos and EST drivers do. So the bulk of the sound is pure dynamic. The BA is there to give some air and definition to the high notes. The shell size is medium and very ergonomic and comfortable in shape.
Looks much more premium in hand vs pics. Even though the shells are made of plastic, it looks like metal. Comes with a 5N crystal copper cable plated in silver. The cores are thin but is a much higher quality cable than what most folks throw in a sub $100 earphone package. 

I do believe Penon had a hand to help tune these so just know the tuning is done right on these. They sound like a musical harmon tuned earphone. Bass hits just right and digs deep. More importantly the mids are done extremely well on this set. Balancing of the three zones are ideal. Treble has the right amount of sparkle and air.  In keeping the bulk of the sound from the composite dynamic, timbre is good, technicalities in general is much better than you would imagine for a sub $100 set. Sound is spacious and imagines well. Sub $80 hybrid. These are easily one of the best you can get at this price. A new brand but strong out of the gate. No reservation in saying these are legit.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> I was hoping Ola will be Tanya with cleaner sound and better technicality...


me too man...its what it is in fact, but with brighter thinner less musical tonality. i dont think it will be a big HIT, more of a niche mature audiophile thing


----------



## jant71 (Mar 12, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> The YST-02 is a hybrid done right. The bulk of the sound is handled by the 10mm composite diaphragm the BA handles the ultra highs. Takes place of what Piezos and EST drivers do. So the bulk of the sound is pure dynamic. The BA is there to give some air and definition to the high notes. The shell size is medium and very ergonomic and comfortable in shape.
> Looks much more premium in hand vs pics. Even though the shells are made of plastic, it looks like metal. Comes with a 5N crystal copper cable plated in silver. The cores are thin but is a much higher quality cable than what most folks throw in a sub $100 earphone package.
> 
> I do believe Penon had a hand to help tune these so just know the tuning is done right on these. They sound like a musical harmon tuned earphone. Bass hits just right and digs deep. More importantly the mids are done extremely well on this set. Balancing of the three zones are ideal. Treble has the right amount of sparkle and air.  In keeping the bulk of the sound from the composite dynamic, timbre is good, technicalities in general is much better than you would imagine for a sub $100 set. Sound is spacious and imagines well. Sub $80 hybrid. These are easily one of the best you can get at this price. A *new brand* but strong out of the gate. No reservation in saying these are legit.


An older established brand you mean.  Penon has always stocked their stuff. https://penonaudio.com/ecci
Actually not all of the ECCI stuff cause ECCI is older than Penon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Mar 12, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> The YST-02 is a hybrid done right. The bulk of the sound is handled by the 10mm composite diaphragm the BA handles the ultra highs. Takes place of what Piezos and EST drivers do. So the bulk of the sound is pure dynamic. The BA is there to give some air and definition to the high notes. The shell size is medium and very ergonomic and comfortable in shape.
> Looks much more premium in hand vs pics. Even though the shells are made of plastic, it looks like metal. Comes with a 5N crystal copper cable plated in silver. The cores are thin but is a much higher quality cable than what most folks throw in a sub $100 earphone package.
> 
> I do believe Penon had a hand to help tune these so just know the tuning is done right on these. They sound like a musical harmon tuned earphone. Bass hits just right and digs deep. More importantly the mids are done extremely well on this set. Balancing of the three zones are ideal. Treble has the right amount of sparkle and air.  In keeping the bulk of the sound from the composite dynamic, timbre is good, technicalities in general is much better than you would imagine for a sub $100 set. Sound is spacious and imagines well. Sub $80 hybrid. These are easily one of the best you can get at this price. A new brand but strong out of the gate. No reservation in saying these are legit.


Joker thought very highly of the old ECCI offerings. He rated them quite highly back in the day, so it wouldn't surprise me that they'd make a competent hybrid.


----------



## Jmop

Has anyone tried this cable? Looks nice..
https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/penon-totem-audio-cable.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Might not be a new brand but they are to me. Lol how many folks knew they have been making stuff in the past. I never did. I do know this new YST-02 is substantial. 

It looks like the YST-02 is the first earphone they have made in a long while. If you look at their older stuff it is all wired, old style.


----------



## jant71

Dsnuts said:


> Might not be a new brand but they are to me. Lol how many folks knew they have been making stuff in the past. I never did. I do know this new YST-02 is substantial.
> 
> It looks like the YST-02 is the first earphone they have made in a long while. If you look at their older stuff it is all wired, old style.


Had to rib you when you don't do your homework. Besides you also started the Retro IEM thread so a bit ironic there.

Anyhow, can that "YST" be taken off or is it underneath. I figure it is more likely to be on top and able to be taken care of.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 13, 2022)

YST lettering is underneath the outer shell. I agree it would look nicer without the lettering. Looks like the lettering was imbedded in the abalone shell before resin was cured on the surface so no scratching it out.


----------



## yaps66

Anyone knows what the YST stands for? Only reason it intrigues me is that it is the initials for my Chinese name Yap Soon Tat! Haha! YMMV! Haha!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Mar 14, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Anyone knows what the YST stands for? Only reason it intrigues me is that it is the initials for my Chinese name Yap Soon Tat! Haha! YMMV! Haha!


That's exactly what it means! They are honoring you for being such a good listener! lol


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Jmop said:


> Has anyone tried this cable? Looks nice..
> https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/penon-totem-audio-cable.html


Yes it is excellent! Improves most budget cables with amplitude and musicality improved!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 14, 2022)

drbluenewmexico said:


> Yes it is excellent! Improves most budget cables with amplitude and musicality improved!


The amplitude, magnitude and platitude!
Even more so - for those buying similar cables for $800 - it is additional 10 times totally better The best short cables that many experienced unbiased reviewers here experienced so far


----------



## Jmop

Great to hear!


----------



## LowBudget

anybody knows where is the thread where the best iems are ranked by price? thanks


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 14, 2022)

Well whats your budget LowBudget? I think it will depend on how much your willing to spend. I know some of the fellas here can give you an insight into what is possible at the price.


----------



## ChrisOc

LowBudget said:


> anybody knows where is the thread where the best iems are ranked by price? thanks


I am not sure if you are talking about the earphone choices folks on Head-fi made, if you are, here is the link:

Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs 2021' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2021.961457/

If not, as @Dsnuts said, this is the place to get advice. Lots of people with knowledge and experience on this thread.


----------



## LowBudget

ChrisOc said:


> I am not sure if you are talking about the earphone choices folks on Head-fi made, if you are, here is the link:
> 
> Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs 2021' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2021.961457/
> 
> If not, as @Dsnuts said, this is the place to get advice. Lots of people with knowledge and experience on this thread.



thats not the thread i was searching, but its very helpful so thank you


----------



## LowBudget

Dsnuts said:


> Well whats your budget LowBudget? I think it will depend on how much your willing to spend. I know some of the fellas here can give you an insight into what is possible at the price.


as you can guess my budget is low xD up to 150 euros. i want an iem to pair with a hiby r3 pro saber. an all arounder with secure fit would be the best

not every model is available in my country.

i can buy:

thieaudio legacy 3
mackie mp 320 (discounted)
tforce yuan li
hidizs ms2
fiio fd1 and fh1s
tin hifi t4

i could find different options, but i prefer not to order overseas as taxes and customs break the deal


----------



## Dsnuts

LowBudget said:


> as you can guess my budget is low xD up to 150 euros. i want an iem to pair with a hiby r3 pro saber. an all arounder with secure fit would be the best
> 
> not every model is available in my country.
> 
> ...


anyone that can help lowBuget meet his buget. Please do so. Only phone I heard on your list is the Mackie MP320 which is not that great. So you can cross that one out looks like it has been discontinued any how. 

On a different note. 


New Shozy Djembe. These are small shelled IEMs and the entire housing fits in your Concha. What that means is for folks that been looking for a good relax and sleeping IEM well here you go. These are more mid focused tuned so vocals stand out. I am current writing about them. This is one of those IEMs that absolutely requires burn in as they dont sound all that great out of the box. But if your willing to burn them in. They live up to their price point. I wouldnt say they are class leading at the price but there are not too many small earphones. It is a single dynamic design and housing being used has some vents on the bottom of the shell which makes these a semi open design. 

Will have much more on my review of them but for now interesting earphones from Shozy.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Dsnuts said:


> Shozy Djembe


i have a Black Hole Mini Steel - they also have a pretty nice wide sound with a wonderful soundstage in bassss. 
Yep, housing so small but not for a big ears (so small nozzle).

"Spiraldots" also includet with Djembe ? BlackHoleMini does have


----------



## Jmop

Looking forward to hearing more about Djembe but I haven't owned any Shozy IEMs since their measurements weren't to my taste.


----------



## Dsnuts

Mr.HiAudio said:


> i have a Black Hole Mini Steel - they also have a pretty nice wide sound with a wonderful soundstage in bassss.
> Yep, housing so small but not for a big ears (so small nozzle).
> 
> "Spiraldots" also includet with Djembe ? BlackHoleMini does have


Unfortunately the Djembe is a $100 earphone that has some basic accessories. No spirtal dots, you just get a set of generic silicones instead. 
Cable is a bit cheap as well. 


Jmop said:


> Looking forward to hearing more about Djembe but I haven't owned any Shozy IEMs since their measurements weren't to my taste.


Shozy has different tunings that is for certain. I like the YST-02 more than the Djembe but the Djembe has its place. Not too many earphones its size. Folks that love small IEMS and it is one of the better IEMs for vocals of all things. 

I have been working on the review on them. Will reveal much more on my review of them.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Fellow portable audio enthusiasts, Checkout my comprehensive review on AUDIOSENSE AQ4 in the link below:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq4.25703/reviews#review-28151

*


----------



## LowBudget

Dsnuts said:


> anyone that can help lowBuget meet his buget. Please do so. Only phone I heard on your list is the Mackie MP320 which is not that great. So you can cross that one out looks like it has been discontinued any how.
> 
> On a different note.
> 
> ...



looks good. its going to be difficult to get it but im adding it to my list.


----------



## baskingshark

PSA

https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/linsouls-announcement-on-shenzhen-covid-lockdown-updates

For our CHIFI lovers, do expect delays due to covid lockdowns in Shenzhen (China is still pursuing a zero covid policy and not only Linsoul but quite a lot of CHIFI go thru Shenzhen). I guess one way to bypass that is to buy from local stores that already have stock.


----------



## Jmop

Anyone here heard the Zishan daps and are they worth checking out?


----------



## r31ya (Mar 16, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Anyone here heard the Zishan daps and are they worth checking out?


Their latest seems to be Zishan Z4?
Dual ES9038Q2M.

As always, proceed with caution with Zishan. sounds great, awesome price, but you need to know your way around pcb and solder to be safe.
Nympho have review it.
---

Zishan Z4 ($100 ish)


----------



## kmmbd

I was extremely disappointed by the NFAudio NM2 when I first took them in hands. The build quality was akin to $5 KZ/TRN IEMs, and even those got a metal nozzle which the NM2 don't. 

Fortunately, they sound good, and at times great. The energetic presentation can get too much for some (and also the IEMs require a tip change IMO), but overall these got great technicalities aka staging, imaging, overall resolution. 

They give the Titan S a good run for their money. Whereas the Dunu offering is a more well-rounded package, the NM2 is slightly more resolving which make them a very interesting option around $100, if you can live with the build that is. 

Full review can be read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24401/review/28156/


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 17, 2022)

*Just popped the top of this one about 20 minutes ago! Insane what you can buy for under $100. I will have a review in a few days. Best described after a 5 minute session.........pure bliss! I'm serious! They will sell-out.





Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea Universal IEM
Comes with a 1 year warranty, free shipping.........anywhere.



$89.00

Get them here:
Linsoul website: https://www.linsoul.com/
Linsoul Aliexpress Store: https://ddaudio.aliexpress.com/store/2894006
Linsoul USA Amazon Store link: https://www.amazon.com/s?me=A267P2DT104U3C&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 17, 2022)

*Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea Universal IEM*

First Impressions:
Well, the build is super nice. I know why they call them PineStone Sea, because they are clear blue, and you can kinda see into them. This was not apparent in the photos. Also there is a super small gold vent, that for whatever reason never showed-up in the pictures. You could just barely see it in photographs? So I was suspicious of it, but now that they have arrived, it’s nothing, being so small.

They have a tight-cloth covered cable which is also blue. I have never seen a cable like this, miles better than anything plastic, or rubbery. To tell you the truth I wasn’t sure about this color scheme in the photographs, but in real life it feels and looks fantastic. Fit was absolutely perfect straight off. They are not super-super low weight, but definitely not heavy. They are not super small or big in size.

The sound:
Well being one DD I was surprised how well they cover the whole sonic spectrum. Linsoul must know what sound I’m after...........because they nailed it with this IEM.

The bass is just ever so slightly slow, but that’s the magic. The decay is natural but also forever it seems. Not un-naturally long but that is totally the fascination at this point. Also combine that with the resolution at hand, truly a deal for under $100.

Vocals are centered perfectly and not set back like you often find with V style signatures. Though I haven’t got to female vocals yet? Really the biggest deal going on at this moment is soundstage. Huge huge soundstage! That and the coherence that comes with a single DD. I’m really surprised as this tuning is ever so special. Due to hitting the mark with FR they will have absolutely no problem selling this. It’s extremely well rounded for what it is, I’m guessing so far? Combine that with the overall big-big-sound and you have a winner!🔥🔥🔥

Not even started to be burned-in yet, who knows what it will be like?


----------



## gazpl (Mar 17, 2022)

Dobrescu George said:


> Curious how it sounds, looks a lot like Final E2000-E4000 series


Received a hiby thor today as part of a bundle with r3 pro saber. very first impression is "bright, lacks bass". Which i would attribute to them being quite tiny (they are my first bullet-style iems and if thats how all of them sound also my last )

The nozzle is 5mm wide and the included tips have a very short length, when attached it's 1-2mm from the nozzle mesh to the outer end of the tip.

edit: using narrow bore tips (hard to get over the wide nozzle but all metal construction allows liberal use of force) with a longer tube gives me a better seal and bass gains some "thump"


----------



## FSTOP

Redcarmoose said:


> *Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea Universal IEM*
> 
> First Impressions:
> Well, the build is super nice. I know why they call them PineStone Sea, because they are clear blue, and you can kinda see into them. This was not apparent in the photos. Also there is a super small gold vent, that for whatever reason never showed-up in the pictures. You could just barely see it in photographs? So I was suspicious of it, but now that they have arrived, it’s nothing, being so small.
> ...


Thanks for the observations! I'd love to hear more about this one-- any more insight, comparisons, and review you can give us as you listen more, will be appreciated.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2022)

*Well, review comes out in two days or so? I will post a link here.*


FSTOP said:


> Thanks for the observations! I'd love to hear more about this one-- any more insight, comparisons, and review you can give us as you listen more, will be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

I heard from my friends that these Tipsy are so-so - soft and without details. I would be wary of buying them.


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> *Just popped the top of this one about 20 minutes ago! Insane what you can buy for under $100. I will have a review in a few days. Best described after a 5 minute session.........pure bliss! I'm serious! They will sell-out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn , thanks for confirming my intuition 😁 , I need this now. Just was waiting for impression


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> *Just popped the top of this one about 20 minutes ago! Insane what you can buy for under $100. I will have a review in a few days. Best described after a 5 minute session.........pure bliss! I'm serious! They will sell-out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered 🥲


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2022)

mochill said:


> Ordered 🥲


*Treble: subdivision of a written composition........Tipsy and  TTROMSO used interchangeably.*



Much of this hobby of ours is like cooking. There can be regular changes of equipment which bring about an understood and expected/desired set of results. Take for example the Sony WM1Z DAP. With the included TTROMSO 3.5mm cable it was exceptional. Still I wanted to find out if there were any sonic gifts to be found using the 4.4mm optional 1Z amplifier, a plug and cable switch away. The Sony DAP offers two complete separate amps inside.

 A switch to the DUNU DUW-03 4.4mm cable and we are greeted with a slightly bigger soundstage. Still the (exact-same) sonic attributes (characteristics) are still there. Time to switch to the more midcentric Sony WM1A! Ahhh.....I think I may have just found the key! The Sony WM1A also offers two complete separate amps inside, again I’m using the 4.4mm balanced.



*TTROMSO IEM
Sony WM1A Digital Audio Player
DUNU DUW-03, a 4.4mm balanced cable*

Because the Tipsy does contain a high level of amber tones, we have room to explore. Such slight darkness and shadow mean there is a freedom to experiment with different cables. If anything new vistas are illuminated! Let’s just call this a new perspective *extra-sparkle*, like that of hair color, stuff has more detail.

The new introduction of a silver DUNU DUW-03 4.4mm balanced cable brought about new found depth and textures. Such are the choices found with ample amounts of sonic leeway.

You can basically use your own subjective judgement here, as the tone is so smooth anyway............we are never putting out fires or looking for correction, well maybe a slight correction......but I found it! Bass has a whole new level of speed, any slowness (somewhat) was instantly replaced with dexterity! So what’s happening here is a profound reaction to source character!

That my friends is the FR value in a nutshell! And while the Tipsy may not be for everyone, I can’t see any of the general populace taking offense to the tone. If anything (for most buyers) the Tipsy/TTROMSO experience will enlighten aspects of the audiophile hobby in ways unexpected!


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> Treble: subdivision of a written composition........Tipsy and  TTROMSO used interchangeably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it compare to onyx


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2022)

mochill said:


> How does it compare to onyx


Remember the price point........that the ONYX is almost 7x more green backs. But to compare anyway. The ONYX has a level of bass definition and texture the TTROMSO can’t touch. Still both are exploiting the exact same sound-signature. So? I mean the TTROMSO is way-way more comfortable. The midrange the TTROMSO offers seems slightly fuller. It’s really the character of BAs, or a single DD. Where the ONYX does do BAs totally right, the character is still different than the TTROMSO. I knew someone would ask this question. That is about best I can answer at this point. I need more time.


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> Remember the price point........that the ONYX is 6X more green backs. But to compare anyway. The ONYX has a level of bass definition and texture the TTROMSO can’t touch. Still both are exploiting the exact same sound-signature. So? I mean the TTROMSO is way-way more comfortable. The midrange the TTROMSO offers seems slightly fuller. It’s really the character of BAs, or a single DD. Where the ONYX does do BAs totally right, the character is still different than the TTROMSO. I knew someone would ask this question. That is about best I can answer at this point. I need more time.


Take your time , don't forget to burn it in 😀


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2022)

mochill said:


> Take your time , don't forget to burn it in 😀


That’s the perplexing thing? The TTROMSO needed zero burn-in.  It makes me wonder if it had a factory burn-in? The midrange boost makes the TTROMSO maybe slightly more accessible, but obviously the realism factor that the ONYX parlays can’t be messed with. Still for what’s offered the TTROMSO has a handful of cool ways it goes about life! The guitar is very favorably showcased. Me being a guitar player, I’m always drawn to such aspects. Also the main similarities between the ONYX and TTROMSO is they both do big-big sound, that’s wonderfully the same. The frequently response is shared between both IEMs, to a point.


----------



## baskingshark

Some measurements and details about the upcoming Moondrop DAC/amp: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/moondrop-moonriver2/

It is in chinese but u can Google translate and the measurements are kinda universal.

It is called the Moon river 2.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 18, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I heard from my friends that these Tipsy are so-so - soft and without details. I would be wary of buying them.


Nope? Full-on detail fest? It simply reflects what you bounce off of it. Meaning you need to try some different sources and cables (like I just did, above) to find gold!



Totally respectable and desirable playback. This song is fast and convoluted, yet the Tipsy does it very, very well. It’s just not an IEM for heavy bass playback sources, like the WM1Z. It parlays fast change-ups, and does a midcentric source really well. It takes that soundstage mid-width and uses it to spread out detail.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> *Fellow portable audio enthusiasts, Checkout my comprehensive review on AUDIOSENSE AQ4 in the link below:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq4.25703/reviews#review-28151
> 
> *


I just updated my review on this one as I added some comparable contemporary IEMs from other companies.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full video review of the 7Hz Timeless is live now!! If you like V-Shaped sonic presentations, this is going to be a favorite. Also, it is supported fully by Linsoul Audio, making the deal even better~ 

We all heard that some Flavor Of The Month IEMs sound good, but what does that mean? Well, FOTM is an expression often used on the Head-Fi forums, and it refers to to products that  become popular quickly, and which tend to be forgotten a while after launch, thus their month of popularity. Is 7Hz Timeless one of those, or it's just a really popular IEM that everyone started liking fast?


----------



## Jmop

Anyone hear this? Not much traction on it.

https://hifigo.com/blogs/review/tanchjim-stargate-ios-headphone-adapter-cable-review


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello Head-fier’s!...Introducing the *BFB ACACIA*



This new startup company, *Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB)*, has been on my radar since last year on the Taobao shopping website from China! 


About *Bamboo Forest Bird*
Bamboo Forest Bird, until now, is a fairly new company. They were established in 2016, and they first came out in public with their own exclusive in-ear earphones in 2020 and started selling them through their own webpage on Taobao, which is one of China’s biggest shopping websites. They have been gaining quite a following since last year ever since the words been out in China that who’s ever tuning their earphones is “a force to be reckoned with”, especially for their high-quality tuning of the 6mm “BFB Lark” that are still currently available for a ridiculously low price on Taobao. According to their Chinese home page, their model is “for ordinary people to enjoy better sound at low cost”, which I feel makes a lot of sense for the average consumer like you and me.


About *BFB ACACIA*
Here are some impressions on BFB’s latest hybrid IEM called the BFB ACACIA. After more than 100 hours of playtime, I immediately noticed how immersive the hi-end treble details sounded. But first, I would like to warn those who are bass-heads! These are probably not for you. So, if you like your songs to sound bright and appreciate a neutral signature, then you’re more than welcome to read on. The BFB ACACIA is in an in-ear monitor consisting of a hybrid configuration, which sports a 10mm composite diaphragm driver and a custom-made 30095 BA per side. They have a built-in miniature electronic crossover circuit dividing the bass and higher frequency sounds from the 10mm driver and the BA armature, which is usually found on more expensive IEM’s. The beautifully made housing unit is made of medical grade PC resin material and the detachable cables are 4N copper/silver plated with an optional microphone when purchasing. The ACACIA has a neutral sounding signature with bright and higher end treble, while the bass is fast and precise, and the midrange is consistently clear. They are more of a technical reference type of in-ear monitor than a warmer set. Overall, the unique side of Bamboo Forest Bird is that they are not just focusing on one type of sound signature to satisfy the buyer, but so far there are at least four different styles of signatures available from their current brand. There’s the BFB AMAZING as a “small” V-shape signature, the BFB LARK as a U-shape signature, the BFB NIGHTINGALE as a V-shape signature, and now the BFB ACACIA with a neutral signature. I personally like them all for my library of music, since they all have a unique and different sound signature to offer.

  *Built-in miniature electronic crossover circuit divider courtesy of BFB for the BFB ACACIA

*Frequency specification (translated to English) courtesy of BFB for the BFB ACACIA 



*Zoomed picture of the frequency graph courtesy of BFB for the BFB ACACIA 



*What’s in the Package:*
The BFB ACACIA comes in a beautifully displayed white box displaying sceneries of China on the box with plenty of accessories inside, which includes the main IEM units in a silvery/white resin finish with gold trimming accent, MMCX detachable cables with (optional) MIC, back/forward, and volume controls, two (2) sets of white and black S-M-L silicone ear tips. The white “wide-bore” set of ear tips plays “transparently” while the black “narrow-bore” set of ear tips plays “balanced”. The package also includes a set of sponge ear tips in its own plastic case, a white shirt clip, manual, and a gray carry case.



*PROS & CONS
PROS:*
Fast bass punch
Excellent resolution and clarity
Details/Micro-details
Better than average soundstage
Built quality
Sounds even better when amped
Crossover electronic divider
Comfortable fit
Detachable cables
Nice ear tip assortments
Shirt clip
Carry case

*CONS:*
Not for bass heads
May be prone to harsh or sibilant tracks, though the details are so inviting!



*PERSONAL SUGGESTIONS:*
The detachable cable and even the silicone ear tips actually work very well with the earphone units, though it is good to understand that the dynamics of replacing the cables or ear tips would either offer an upgrade to the intended sound or might just degrade it. I, myself find it interesting that after tinkering with my unit, I came to the conclusion that either wide-bore ear tips or narrow-bore ear tips work quite well even though they sounded slightly different from one another. So, in this situation it might just come down to personal preference. Both wide-bore or narrow-bores ear tips can practically bring out the best precision or musical sound possible. So, this will depend on what’s the best setting your willing to go with. Overall, this makes them very versatile, if you ask me.

*PERSONAL NOTE:*
So, on a personal note, I think the BFB ACACIA offers a good opportunity for listeners to experience a neutral sounding signature with a lift on the upper range for excellent technical hi-end details. You can purchase the BFB ACACIA at around 219 yuan, which translates to $34 US dollars. Finally, I would like to thank the owner of Bamboo Forest Bird and his team for providing the BFB ACACIA in return for my honest impressions.

Check out the BFB ACACIA by searching below.

*OFFICIAL STORE: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com

*OFFICIAL CHINESE WEBSITE:*
https://www.zhuaudio.com

*Note:* In the case of BFB not selling their items outside of Taobao, you can register your address and buy any of them globally through a Taobao Agent by sending the Taobao webpage item to any of the Taobao global services links below. You can read their services and see which one's the best for you.

1) https://www.howtotao.com/buy-from-taobao
2) https://baohero.com/taobao-agent-usa
3) https://www.tbget.com
4) https://parcelup.com

Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the BFB ACACIA is right for you!
Cheers! 

-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dobrescu George said:


> My full video review of the 7Hz Timeless is live now!! If you like V-Shaped sonic presentations, this is going to be a favorite. Also, it is supported fully by Linsoul Audio, making the deal even better~
> 
> We all heard that some Flavor Of The Month IEMs sound good, but what does that mean? Well, FOTM is an expression often used on the Head-Fi forums, and it refers to to products that  become popular quickly, and which tend to be forgotten a while after launch, thus their month of popularity. Is 7Hz Timeless one of those, or it's just a really popular IEM that everyone started liking fast?



I love my Timeless. I don't think they are V shaped. The RE800 Silver a V SHAPED. That's a V shaped IEM. The Timeless are fairly balanced with a thinner note presentation and lightning quick bass. Where as the RE800's note presentation is thick as chunky soup.


----------



## amonmeiz

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I love my Timeless. I don't think they are V shaped. The RE800 Silver a V SHAPED. That's a V shaped IEM. The Timeless are fairly balanced with a thinner note presentation and lightning quick bass. Where as the RE800's note presentation is thick as chunky soup.


I agree. Timeless is definitely not V, and your description reflects more accurately to how i feel when i listen to Timeless


----------



## yaps66

amonmeiz said:


> I agree. Timeless is definitely not V, and your description reflects more accurately to how i feel when i listen to Timeless


+1


----------



## Tzennn

Kinda want to pull the trigger on S12 right now but summer is getting close ... Fellow timeless, are they good for rock/metal ?


----------



## firesign

Dobrescu George said:


> My full video review of the 7Hz Timeless is live now!! If you like V-Shaped sonic presentations, this is going to be a favorite. Also, it is supported fully by Linsoul Audio, making the deal even better~
> 
> We all heard that some Flavor Of The Month IEMs sound good, but what does that mean? Well, FOTM is an expression often used on the Head-Fi forums, and it refers to to products that  become popular quickly, and which tend to be forgotten a while after launch, thus their month of popularity. Is 7Hz Timeless one of those, or it's just a really popular IEM that everyone started liking fast?



My favorites next to the S12 since I bought them a few months ago. One of the best IEMs I've tried, no matter the price.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I love my Timeless. I don't think they are V shaped. The RE800 Silver a V SHAPED. That's a V shaped IEM. The Timeless are fairly balanced with a thinner note presentation and lightning quick bass. Where as the RE800's note presentation is thick as chunky soup.



I think Timeless would be U shaped then, because there is some good sub bass amount to contrast the treble, once you get a good seal. But I agree, RE800 is more V Shaped, the bass is indeed chonky


----------



## holsen

yaps66 said:


> +1


+2  I'd call it U


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> Kinda want to pull the trigger on S12 right now but summer is getting close ... Fellow timeless, are they good for rock/metal ?


YES! They are superb for rock/metal due to the quickness and response of the bass, and their ability to peel layer from the congested/busy tracks.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 19, 2022)

So my point about the Djembe being a smaller IEM. Next to Rose QT9-MK2 which is the other smaller IEM vs the large Blessing 2.  

Weekend reader about the new Shozy Djembe. They don't say what sized dynamic is on the Djembe but it looks like a standard 10mm dynamic to me. I noticed Shozy does not like to let folks know what type of dynamic they are using on their IEMs. In any case. There are a few requirements to get the Djembe to be what you want it to be. The sound is good but absolutely requires burn in for one. The other aspect is that they throw in an absolute gimpy cable with the Djembe. Your best tips and cables appies to the Djembe.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-djembe.25758/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> So my point about the Djembe being a smaller IEM. Next to Rose QT9-MK2 which is the other smaller IEM vs the large Blessing 2.
> 
> Weekend reader about the new Shozy Djembe. They don't say what sized dynamic is on the Djembe but it looks like a standard 10mm dynamic to me. I noticed Shozy does not like to let folks know what type of dynamic they are using on their IEMs. In any case. There are a few requirements to get the Djembe to be what you want it to be. The sound is good but absolutely requires burn in for one. The other aspect is that they throw in an absolute gimpy cable with the Djembe. Your best tips and cables appies to the Djembe.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-djembe.25758/


When they don't tell you, it's because it's a standard Neodymium Magnet driver, and with all the misses Shozy has, I'd gather i'm more right than wrong.


----------



## Dsnuts

Could be. The tuning is ok it sounds more mid focused than your standard V shaped or harmon tuned. Shozy has their own sound that's for certain. Don't know how competitive these are at the asking price, but they make for really good relaxing IEMs especially for vocal fans. Otherwise, they are fairly unremarkable. Not bad but nothing great at the same time.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tipsy-ttromso-pinestone-sea.25757/reviews#review-28179


----------



## danieldvk

Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT

EPZ Q1





EPZ K1


----------



## freelancr

danieldvk said:


> Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT
> 
> EPZ Q1


They just cleared customs in my country. I expect delivery in the next days.


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 20, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ecci-yst-02.25759/review/28194/

Now we are talking. These are competitive at their price. These are a hybrid selling for $75 on Penon site. What makes this particular hybrid sounds so good is that the bulk of the sound I would say 90% of the sound is coming from the 10mm composite dynamic. The BA here is strictly for the ultra-high notes. What that does is give you a level of micro detailing for the trebles that is uncommon at this price. Then the rest of the tuning is actually one of the better tuned earphones I have heard recently. Harmon balanced with sparkly upper trebles and a deep hitting bass. Much better technicalities than you would imagine. These things are superb and will go toe to toe with anything at or around their price. Well worth getting a set imo. Obscure yes. However, the SQ is pro.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I hope it is ok to post this here. No thread on them, so not sure where else to post it...  

If you're looking for audiophile storage options, Miter has something pretty cool in store for you! They made cases for both DAPs + IEMs, but also one for 6 IEMs, for those who are diehard collectors and like to have one place for all their jewels! My video is short but showcases them well, so I hope it will help you in making a decision and that it is fun to watch~


----------



## ChristianM

danieldvk said:


> Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT
> 
> EPZ Q1
> ...


Black one look stunning, wonder how good they look in real? If it sounds good I will get the black one as I really hate my OG DQ6.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Has this already been gone over? I may be late to the party?

*


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *Has this already been gone over? I may be late to the party?*


Apparently its decent but in the past few month sub $100 is kinda crazy so it kinda got drowned by Aria/T3+/TitanS/Olina


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> Apparently its decent but in the past few month sub $100 is kinda crazy so it kinda got drowned by Aria/T3+/TitanS/Olina


Thank-you!


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> *Has this already been gone over? I may be late to the party?*





r31ya said:


> Apparently its decent but in the past few month sub $100 is kinda crazy so it kinda got drowned by Aria/T3+/TitanS/Olina



Lea is rather similar to Moondrop Aria 2021 in tonality, but with slightly worse technical performance (and the Aria isn't the most techincal set to begin with). Timbre is very good. Lea is also a bit hot in the treble (due to slightly less bass than the Aria).

But for the $26 USD asking price, it is really very good for the coin, perhaps hitting 70% of what Aria can do for multiples cheaper. Build is solid, quite all-rounder. The Lea will be a good beginner set for those new to the hobby, but for folks who already have higher end gear, probably no point sidegrading.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> Lea is rather similar to Moondrop Aria 2021 in tonality, but with slightly worse technical performance (and the Aria isn't the most techincal set to begin with). Timbre is very good. Lea is also a bit hot in the treble (due to slightly less bass than the Aria).
> 
> But for the $26 USD asking price, it is really very good for the coin, perhaps hitting 70% of what Aria can do for multiples cheaper. Build is solid, quite all-rounder. The Lea will be a good beginner set for those new to the hobby, but for folks who already have higher end gear, probably no point sidegrading.


What if you tame the upper mid by using Tanchjim filter?


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> What if you tame the upper mid by using Tanchjim filter?



Yeah you can try that for sure, or use other eartips eg Final E black tips/foam tips. 

Though using these filters to damp the upper frequencies will drop the clarity and perhaps micro-details a bit.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yeah you can try that for sure, or use other eartips eg Final E black tips/foam tips.
> 
> Though using these filters to damp the upper frequencies will drop the clarity and perhaps micro-details a bit.


Well you said the bass was low so treble can be a little bit hot, so using Tanchjim filter might fix all the issue. Can you try that  for the sake of science
Edit: let's just say that if this go well i might buy Lea instead of Titan S so if you can try it for me that would be a great help


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Lea is rather similar to Moondrop Aria 2021 in tonality, but with slightly worse technical performance (and the Aria isn't the most techincal set to begin with). Timbre is very good. Lea is also a bit hot in the treble (due to slightly less bass than the Aria).
> 
> But for the $26 USD asking price, it is really very good for the coin, perhaps hitting 70% of what Aria can do for multiples cheaper. Build is solid, quite all-rounder. The Lea will be a good beginner set for those new to the hobby, but for folks who already have higher end gear, probably no point sidegrading.


Yes, I'm not that experienced with Tripowin, the only thing I had before was the TC-01, which I loved to death. Never got to try the Mele, or Olina. The Tripowin TC-01 was a $49.00 IEM. The Lea is "OK" but I'm not so sure about it? I did hear that treble, like almost a pinna gain area get slightly hot if you turn it up. Though I have heard different technicalities and a slight change in soundstage from different amps? It is my first day with it.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I'm not that experienced with Tripowin, the only thing I had before was the TC-01, which I loved to death. Never got to try the Mele, or Olina. The Tripowin TC-01 was a $49.00 IEM. The Lea is "OK" but I'm not so sure about it? I did hear that treble, like almost a pinna gain area get slightly hot if you turn it up. Though I have heard different technicalities and a slight change in soundstage from different amps? It is my first day with it.


Its a LCP driver, it require some burn in to be smoother.
Apparently it will sounds great when its out of warranty


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 22, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Well you said the bass was low so treble can be a little bit hot, so using Tanchjim filter might fix all the issue. Can you try that  for the sake of science
> Edit: let's just say that if this go well i might buy Lea instead of Titan S so if you can try it for me that would be a great help



Bro here are the graphs as requested:




Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHz area is a resonance coupler peak.

The Tanya filter (green graph) indeed tames the lower treble and upper mids and makes the Lea become less bright (and harsh), but you lose a bit of micro-details and clarity as a tradeoff. 

To begin with, the stock Lea isn't very technical and focuses more on timbre and tonality. So even in stock form, the Lea cannot beat the DUNU Titan S in technicalities, now with the Tanya filter on, it is even less technical!

The Lea is more analogue sounding, the Titan S is more analytical. But then again, the Lea is a $20ish USD set, and the Titan S is an $80 USD set, so not a fair comparison also.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Bro here are the graphs as requested:
> 
> 
> Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHz area is a resonance coupler peak.
> ...


Thank you so much, the graph with tanya filter looks good tho. Might be worth trying. Do you think the mod one sounds better than Og ?


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Thank you so much, the graph with tanya filter looks good tho. Might be worth trying. Do you think the mod one sounds better than Og ?



I pair the stock Lea with a warmer source so as to even out the higher frequencies, and also don't use it at high volumes (as per the Fletcher Munson curve, music is perceived to be more V shaped ie boosted treble and bass, at higher volumes). The Tanya filter mod does tame the higher frequencies but I personally don't think it is worth sacrificing the clarity/micro-details with it on, YMMV.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> Its a LCP driver, it require some burn in to be smoother.
> Apparently it will sounds great when its out of warranty


So? I should do 200 hours burn-in? I'm serious.


----------



## r31ya

I forgot, its in Moondrop aria manual or so.
It used similar lcp driver. it seems it require at least 100 hour burn in


----------



## freelancr (Mar 22, 2022)

danieldvk said:


> Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT
> 
> EPZ Q1



Well the EPZ Q1 arrived today. Out of the box impressions are as follows:

- Bass cannons
- lacking treble extension
- resin shells are nice
- driver flex
- tips are trash
- cable is ok for the price I guess

For the price they seems ok. I'll let them burn-in a few days an see if they balance out a little more. Sound demo vs. the Mele (seems appropiate) will follow as well.
I currently use them with the epro horn tips and the cable from the Shuoer S12.




EPZ Q1 frequency response graph


----------



## Dsnuts

The more I look at that package the more I am feeling they are yet another CCA/ KZ/TRN/= From same factory.


----------



## danieldvk

freelancr said:


> Well the EPZ Q1 arrived today. Out of the box impressions are as follows:
> 
> - Bass cannons
> - lacking treble extension
> ...


Compared to the BL-03 or some Openheart models, does this end up being superior?


----------



## audio123

It has been a while. Hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> The more I look at that package the more I am feeling they are yet another CCA/ KZ/TRN/= From same factory.


that's classic CCA/KZ packaging.


----------



## WAON303

I thought EPZ was a Japanese company.


----------



## Dsnuts

WAON303 said:


> I thought EPZ was a Japanese company.


Sold on aliexpress?


----------



## Jet Black

Question for tinhifi t3plus owners... 

Did t3plus respond to burn in? If so, how long and how did it improve (or worsen) the sound signature after it has burn in?


----------



## baskingshark

Jet Black said:


> Question for tinhifi t3plus owners...
> 
> Did t3plus respond to burn in? If so, how long and how did it improve (or worsen) the sound signature after it has burn in?



Hmm burn in is pretty controversial in audio forums, but it sounds you are not too pleased with the sound signature of the Tin T3 Plus. Any area in the T3 Plus sound that you would like to improve?


----------



## Fahmi Misbah Bangsar

DUNU-Topsound said:


> TITAN S is not a prototype anymore.





DUNU-Topsound said:


> TITAN S is not a prototype anymore.


Hi, Dunu ... regarding the Titan S grill, is it  really a vent hole , with similar diameter as the grille it self?


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

Fahmi Misbah Bangsar said:


> Hi, Dunu ... regarding the Titan S grill, is it  really a vent hole , with similar diameter as the grille it self?


No. The large grille on the outside is for decorative purposes. The actual vent is much smaller in size, hidden away underneath.


----------



## Jet Black

None


baskingshark said:


> Hmm burn in is pretty controversial in audio forums, but it sounds you are not too pleased with the sound signature of the Tin T3 Plus. Any area in the T3 Plus sound that you would like to improve?


It's perfectly fine out of the box. Was just curious if other t3+ users experience some sonic improvement after some few months of usage?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

DUNU-Topsound said:


> No. The large grille on the outside is for decorative purposes. The actual vent is much smaller in size, hidden away underneath.


Still a fairly sizable vent though. Isolation is decent on the Titan S but nothing to write home about (everything else about the Titan S is fantastic though given the entry level price).


----------



## Dobrescu George

OPPO has been one of the best audio manufacturers, so it is interesting to see how they smartphones stack up to the market, and whether there's good reason to still go for one of those, or if you're better off with other choices. 

With a microSD slot, and good OTG support, this one smartphone could be a dream for any audiophile in need of a strong transport for their DAC/AMP, and it has good display, good battery life, and more features that I explain in today's video review


----------



## baskingshark

Some new things in CHIFIland:

*1) New Fiio Speaker thingy:*

https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/4962634557177907






*2) Astrotec new flagship - called the phoenix6*

https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2209882662509728


----------



## BoomBap08

Hey, guys.

Any spc cable recommendations for HZSound Heart Mirror? I've been leaning on the TRI Through. I just wanna get your thoughts if there are other, better spc cables out there?

Max budget would be 40$. Also, I generally want to keep the tonality & timbre presentation of HM, just improve on it & everything else.

Thanks.


----------



## Barndoor

BoomBap08 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Any spc cable recommendations for HZSound Heart Mirror? I've been leaning on the TRI Through. I just wanna get your thoughts if there are other, better spc cables out there?
> 
> ...


Might want to hold off until Monday when the Aliexpress sale starts.


----------



## r31ya

BoomBap08 said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> Any spc cable recommendations for HZSound Heart Mirror? I've been leaning on the TRI Through. I just wanna get your thoughts if there are other, better spc cables out there?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure RikudoGoku have cable tier list complete with its price and resistance test result, you could search for that.


----------



## Dobrescu George

In the age of communication, I bring you my review of a new Bluetooth necklace to drive your IEMs and Earphones, the IKKO ARC ITB05! I also compare it with 3 listening alternatives, so you can explore more about what would best suit your needs 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-bluetooth-necklace-cable-cyber-musician.html


----------



## kmmbd

Trying the TRI TK-2, courtesy of a review tour kindly arranged by @WendyLi. Some first impressions to follow:

*Build: *Chunky, hefty, solid as a brick apart from the glass part which is fragile as is the norm. I have a few qualms about some of the design decisions. I think the TRI logo is too large, and that the particular shade of gold used on the knob and jacks is a tad too cheerful. Also the chrome finish that I received is an absolute fingerprint-magnet. (However it seems the silver version is out of stock and replaced by matte-black one instead which seems a lot more robust to fingerprints). 





A note about the volume knob: I like it a lot. It has a good amount of tension and doesn't feel scratchy or hollow. Well done TRI.

*Ergonomics: *Due to the heavy weight and substantial size the TK-2 is not very pocket-friendly. One-handed use is also problematic (see the picture). However it works really well if you just listen to music with your phone or laptop on the side as you are getting some work done. 





*Sound: *The amp section of the TK-2 is interesting. It operates in class A/B mode until you reach a specific volume level (probably 60%) and then it switches into class-A mode. For high impedance loads it also operates in class-A mode and overall the sound is very engaging and natural. I didn't hear any edginess in the treble or the upper-mids weren't overemphasized as they can be on some budget DAPs. Output power was also good for high impedance loads, though didn't fare too well with low-impedance/low-sensitivity planars (I tried the HE-6se V2 brieftly, and it wasn't driven well).

I will do further critical listening before the full review but so far the TK-2 can compete favorably with the likes of iFi HipDAC 2, Xduoo XD-05, and the Fiio Q5.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

That thing is HUGE!!! And here I thought my Opus #3 was a brick...this thing takes that to the next level lol


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Some new things in CHIFIland:
> 
> *1) New Fiio Speaker thingy:*
> 
> ...



Some more info on the new Astrotec flagship, Phoenix6:

https://astrotecglobal.com/products/phoenix6
https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2212808478883813

Well, it is packed with Sonions and store graph (if trustable) looks quite nice. But......  $1.6K USD 😭😭😭😭😭

5 ohm impedance may also make it quite fussy with source pairing, based on the rule of 8ths.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Some more info on the new Astrotec flagship, Phoenix6:
> 
> https://astrotecglobal.com/products/phoenix6
> https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2212808478883813
> ...


I hit em up for the price in private, and when I got the answer, i politely said thank you and walked away. Flagships don't have to be $1,000+. They can be your first. Your best. Your best PTP ratio. It's the product you lead with. If your lower priced fare isn't selling that great, going with a bonzo priced "flagship" isn't going to light up the coffers.


----------



## cqtek (Mar 25, 2022)

The new Hidizs MM2:

https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=Hidi...izs_MM2_Treble



I think we will have to keep a close eye on the price of this new model. With the bass filter the sound is very big. It seems a bit soft in the high end, but the bass speed and punchiness, as well as the balance and presence of the mids is excellent. The feel of the music is very immersive, with a great airy stage feel. The level of detail is advanced.
It is also true that I'm testing them with the new Earmen Colibri 

The filter system is not the fastest in the world, but it is safe and the change between the bass filter and the other two is larger.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Dsnuts said:


> The more I look at that package the more I am feeling they are yet another CCA/ KZ/TRN/= From same factory.


You forgot QKZ.


----------



## Tzennn

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You forgot QKZ.


You forgot GK


----------



## danieldvk

New KZ sub brand? Do all drivers work now?


----------



## G777

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand? Do all drivers work now?


Where'd you see this? How much are they?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand? Do all drivers work now?


If they are cheap and sound good, i'll buy all three. Especially the dual DD.


----------



## danieldvk

G777 said:


> Where'd you see this? How much are they?


https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend


----------



## Tzennn

danieldvk said:


> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005003991368422.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.17.2c4c3e1bXNSnEm&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.40050.274735.0&scm_id=1007.40050.274735.0&scm-url=1007.40050.274735.0&pvid=e7045047-d725-45b7-9f2d-a5327fc2c8ba&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.40050.274735.0,pvid:e7045047-d725-45b7-9f2d-a5327fc2c8ba,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8113#1998&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000027664082818%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2230050%22%7D&pdp_pi=-1%3B74.44%3B-1%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004031824163.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.1.23a53e1bcNFm9R&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.274681.0&scm_id=1007.13339.274681.0&scm-url=1007.13339.274681.0&pvid=7cf4fee7-673a-4318-85e7-29b28b8b26a1&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.274681.0,pvid:7cf4fee7-673a-4318-85e7-29b28b8b26a1,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8113#1998&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000027803321390%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%223339%22%7D&pdp_pi=-1%3B97.24%3B-1%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004060848517.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.2.23a53e1bcNFm9R&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.274681.0&scm_id=1007.13339.274681.0&scm-url=1007.13339.274681.0&pvid=7cf4fee7-673a-4318-85e7-29b28b8b26a1&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.274681.0,pvid:7cf4fee7-673a-4318-85e7-29b28b8b26a1,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8113#1998&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000027901876496%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%223339%22%7D&pdp_pi=-1%3B158.96%3B-1%3B-1%40salePrice%3BBRL%3Brecommend-recommend


There is no graph on higher priced model tho... Maybe i will buy the first one cause i like the graph


----------



## danieldvk

Tzennn said:


> There is no graph on higher priced model tho... Maybe i will buy the first one cause i like the graph


I believe it is a KZ sub-brand, the cable and eartips follow the KZ pattern (you can see it in the photos in the reviews).


----------



## InvisibleInk

danieldvk said:


> I believe it is a KZ sub-brand, the cable and eartips follow the KZ pattern (you can see it in the photos in the reviews).


 I'm just not convinced. It might take some sort of business press release announcing the new sub brand to convince me.


----------



## G777

Seems more TRN to me


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at an very budget friendly IEM from Fiio, the JD3. Article by @nanotechnos
https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-jd3-review/


----------



## nymz

​
My (long overdue) review of Tea2 is out.

Tea2 is on a bundle sale with a cable (Kinera Ace) up the 1st of April, in case you interested.

Have a nice week!


----------



## RCracer777

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand? Do all drivers work now?


That LF-4 looks kinda interesting, might pick one up on the 28th. Don't think they're related to KZ though, probably just the same OEM.



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If they are cheap and sound good, i'll buy all three. Especially the dual DD.


As far as I can tell the images in AliExpress show that the quoted driver count is the total count and not per side.
LF-1 is a Single DD
LF-2 is a 1DD + 1BA
LF-4 is a 1DD + 3BA
So no dual DD option

As for functional drivers, well...


Spoiler: My 2ct on this whole "fake driver" debacle



With this whole "fake driver" debacle I've been watching from the sidelines so far but I feel lik a few things need to be said about it. I'm probably gonna get flamed for this but I don't care. My issues are mainly about the relative lack of proper evidence to support these claims. The "I disconnected a driver and it sounds/measures the same, ergo the disconnected driver is dead/fake" is false evidence, all drivers need to be measured individually for the claim of a dead drivers to have any grounds. 

Then there is the issue of numbers:
One report of a dead driver = no evidence of fake drivers, just poor luck in the QC lottery
A few reports of dead drivers = possible QC issues but still no evidence of fake drivers
20+ reports of dead drivers = QC issues confirmed and possible evidence of fake drivers
50+ reports of the same driver failing = bad QC issues and fake drivers are likely but unconfirmed
100+ units tested and the same driver always fails = fake drivers present or appalling QC

The problem is that with QC generally up to 5% can fail QC and that is completely normal and acceptable. These normally are not sold instead being disassembled for their good parts (or binned if really cheap), but even at the best companies some will still slip though the cracks. 5% might not sound like much but 5% of 10,000 units is still 500 bad units being made. And with the way QC at budget brands works, quite a few of these will probably hit the market. Especially if it's a desirable model where demand exceeds production capacity like what happend with the GeekWold GK10 last year.

Dead drivers cannot be ascertained from a single or few IEMs, you need at minimum 100+ units tested of a individual IEM, coming from several sources and batches if possible before a fake driver can be claimed with proper evidence. All drivers will need to be tested for function individually and every time the same driver has to fail otherwise it's QC issues, pretty bad QC issues if dead drivers occur in 20%+ of the cases but still QC issues.

Here's the big issue, I don't think anyone is willing to take on these tests due to the large amount of units that have to be tested and the money involved in this (purchase and in hours). So unless a company (employee) comes out stating they did put fake drivers in IEMs, it's going to be hard to really prove that fake drivers where used or if it was just a bad batch.

Drivers that don't and much or barely anything to the sound is not the same as fake drivers. They work, have a function (although possibly not FR related) and are not that uncommon to have. Also the DQ6 having the sound tube from the 2 DDs at the top closed off on some units is production issues with the shell, not dead/fake drivers. 

I'm not saying it's impossible for there to be fake drivers, I'm sure there are companies out there that do this but it's a lot harder to prove this for certain. As we stand it's just a theory that companies like KZ and TRN are using fake drivers as there isn't really any hard evidence atm, just anecdotal evidence.

Regardless, if it sounds good, is build well and wasn't to expensive, I'll still enjoy it either way.
But these are just my 2ct


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for some neat super entry-level IEMs, I found that Vesna from Astrotec is a perfect match, with an impactful, V-Shaped and dynamic sound that can easily match IEMs 3 times more pricy, and with good ergonomics and comfort too! I invite you to read more in my full review!~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/03/astrotec-vesna-iems-low-entry-high-performance.html


----------



## saldsald (Mar 29, 2022)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.160039425SyhlQ
NiceHCK M5







Very ugly colour scheme and those filters probably interchangeble with Smabat Proto's.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

saldsald said:


> Very ugly colour scheme


+ high price
+ noname BA


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 29, 2022)

This is new,.




New Tansio
TSMR SANDS
3BA + 1Dynamic Driver Hybrid audiophiles In-ear Earphone IEM
1 dynamic driver + 3 balanced armature
10mm custom dynamic driver for low frequency
2 Sonion balanced armature for middle frequency
1 Knowles balanced armature for high frequency
3-way crossover, 3-channel design
Impedance: 17Ω@1kHz
Input sensitivity: 107dBL/mW
Passive Noise reduction: 26dB
Frequency response range: 5-20000Hz

Tansio Mirais first hybrid. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

saldsald said:


> https://id.aliexpress.com/item/1005...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.160039425SyhlQ
> NiceHCK M5
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so close to a breakthrough with the NX7 III, and instead, they go with this? The BA+DD hybrid config that's already been done to death at this price range? Oh Lordie. @Dsnuts , you gotta guide these guys better? LOL


----------



## Dsnuts

Unfortunately I have no say in how they choose color schemes. But hey maybe they sound good who knows. Them colors. Lol.


----------



## lushmelody

saldsald said:


> https://id.aliexpress.com/item/1005...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.160039425SyhlQ
> NiceHCK M5
> 
> 
> ...


no waifu box 🤧


----------



## Dsnuts

So they got the idea of using tuning bass vents much like what BQEYZ has done with their Autumn.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 30, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Unfortunately I have no say in how they choose color schemes. But hey maybe they sound good who knows. Them colors. Lol.


To tell you the truth, I am at the point where I welcome the style. They are not trying to emulate a western aesthetic anymore, but are actually starting to carve a whole new look. Now we can truly start to recognize where the IEMs are from! Some look totally Chinese now..........if you ask me!

They simply ARE from a new and different place in the world. Where before they had traits which were different, now we are starting to see some really wild designs. Actually I welcome it, and embrace the strangeness? As long as they sound good, this “look” goes along with it. The next two I will receive may be the strangest and wildest ever? They are in DHL, and to me they are not like anything we have seen from the rest of the world! This...........as a look, has-never-before seen daylight!









TRN, TRN BAX Universal IEM

HEARTFIELD, HeartField Deer Universal IEM


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 30, 2022)

Not sure if this fits here, but by chance while browsing a Winners store tonight I ran into a bluetooth pair of headphones called the JLab Rewind Wireless for $10 CDN which has a form factor that reminded me of the Koss Porta Pro/KPH30i.

Now, I make this comparison because the Rewind Wireless advertises pad swapping using the two included sets of ear pads, orange and blue. I own a Koss KSC75 which I love and wanted to play around with like a fair bunch of KSC75 owners like to do such as through swapping new pads (I hope to eventually purchase an MMCX modded one and maybe a Parts Express headband too). Someone on Reddit mentioned the Rewind Wireless' pads fit on the Porta Pro and so I guessed that by extension they should fit on the KSC75 (like the Yaxi Pads do).

Both orange and blue are thicker than the KSC75 stock pads and feel more plush/marshmallowy in the hands/ears versus the scratchier-feeling KSC75 stock pads. The orange pads seem to fit like a glove.

No major sound changes so far, maybe the highs and soundstage (length) are a _teensy bit_ reduced and bass and mids (vocals) are a _teensy bit_ more pronounced, I suppose owing to the thicker material, but the pads feel warmer and more comfortable. I'll update after I've tried the blue pads that come on the Rewind Wireless which look even thicker than the orange ones (I'm charging the headphones right now and I wanna try them on with the blue pads once because why not).

For $10 CDN, if you run into these and are interested in purchasing comfy (imo), cheap pads for your KSC75 without drastically affecting the sound quality like Yaxi Pads supposedly do according to some anecdotal comments online, consider snagging them! JLab also sells replacement pads themselves for the Rewind Wireless (black and orange) for $10 USD!!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Bro here are the graphs as requested:
> 
> 
> Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHz area is a resonance coupler peak.
> ...


Wow, I like the look of the graph with Tanya filter, 4k has too much energy but just..


----------



## Jmop

Can anyone comment on the bass of the Lea cuz it's kinda perfect on that graph.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Can anyone comment on the bass of the Lea cuz it's kinda perfect on that graph.



The Lea is a sub-bass focused set. The sub-bass extends moderately well (when properly amped), and the bass is just a slight tinge north of neutral.

In terms of quality, the bass is speedy, with decent texturing and no mid-bass bleed. 

So it goes for bass quality over quantity, bassheads may find the bass lacking though.



In terms of the upper mids area glare on the Lea, playing the Lea at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson Curve) will cause it to be shouty, or on poorly recorded material.

Other than the Tanchjim Tanya filter, you can mitigate the upper mids region via:

Pair the Lea with a warmer source.
Utilize aftermarket eartips. For example, Ostry eartips can tame the upper mids region specifically.
Use the Lea at lower volumes, as per the above Fletcher Munson curve discussion – music sounds more boosted in the treble/upper midrange at louder volumes.
Apply EQ.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Mar 30, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Can anyone comment on the bass of the Lea cuz it's kinda perfect on that graph.





baskingshark said:


> The Lea is a sub-bass focused set. The sub-bass extends moderately well (when properly amped), and the bass is just a slight tinge north of neutral.
> 
> In terms of quality, the bass is speedy, with decent texturing and no mid-bass bleed.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly, though if you read my review I go into the timbre issue. That’s the only thing, that and tone. Meaning I break down all of the technicalities and itemize each one. The graph does look great only it does not and can not quantify the tone aspect. I’m talking about each instrument tone/timbre. No EQ can even start to fix that, it’s impossible. IMO

I mean it’s good for what it costs. Also if someone is not a musician or has spent time listening to real instruments then it will be OK with timbre. But personally I think it’s best used with electronic music where timbre is a non-issue. It does electronic music really well, though I never heard it having that much bass? Of course this could be my bass-head talking? It’s more midcentric with a touch of warmth and a treble roll-off. Mainly that style of roll-off in the treble is normal for the price. What is special is the speed ability (and soundstage ability) and the fact that the graph really does look good. It is an even, correct and complete response curve, the graph is true. It just does not go to quantify the tone/timbre. It only quantifies the full tone from bass to treble. IMO

Due to the imaging/bass level the bass is clear and crisp and well defined in the soundstage. Due to the tautness the resolution is good, though obviously not the last word in texture or anything like that. But for what it is it’s great! They stretched (in effect) the diaphragm to get this character and it worked..........this fast and quick response which gives good soundstage.


----------



## audio123

The main reason why I am inactive these days. Aroma Jewel + PW First Times. Pinnacle of audio.


----------



## dialogue (Mar 30, 2022)

I want ask to my tri tk2. Which is nest as a bluetooth reciever for my tri tk2? Hiby r2 or shanling M0 or shanling q1 or any better recomand at that ramge price under 100 usd ?


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> The main reason why I am inactive these days. Aroma Jewel + PW First Times. Pinnacle of audio.


Bloody!!!! Life changing money. Oligarch money.


----------



## audio123

dharmasteve said:


> Bloody!!!! Life changing money. Oligarch money.


Just buy Luna & Solana. Not financial advice. Solana expects to have a big pop once NFT transactions take place on OpenSea. 😉


----------



## Ichos

The Tanchjim OLA is really good, a nice surprise!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-ola.25742/review/28243/


----------



## Kumonomukou

dialogue said:


> I want ask to my tri tk2. Which is nest as a bluetooth reciever for my tri tk2? Hiby r2 or shanling M0 or shanling q1 or any better recomand at that ramge price under 100 usd ?


I didn't own r2 or q1, but I'd suggest crossing out Shanling M0 simply because of Bluetooth capability. It uses Bluetooth 4.1 which can be problematic at times. I run into signal issues when in motion, particularly when the M0 was covered by my palm!


----------



## InvisibleInk

I use my Shanling Q1 paired with my Qudelix-5K. Good combo that lets me use LDAC. Excellent connection.


----------



## Jmop (Mar 31, 2022)

I recently picked up XDuoo X3ii which is kinda hard to find now and I'm really into it. Haven't tested the line out but sounds great with my FiiO JD3. I like this dap more than the Q1, more musical (less dry) and still good soundstage with decent bass punch. Less sub bass and upper treble emphasis but also less artificial.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Jmop said:


> I recently picked up XDuoo X3ii which is kinda hard to find now and I'm really into it. Haven't tested the line out but sounds great with my FiiO JD3. I like this dap more than the Q1, more musical (less dry) and still good soundstage with decent bass punch. Less sub bass and upper treble emphasis but also less artificial.


I have something similar in the xDuoo X20. It has a few advantages feature-wise over the Q1. But when it comes to sound quality, I prefer what I hear from the Sabre DAC in the Q1. It's not a big, stark difference.


----------



## Jmop

InvisibleInk said:


> I have something similar in the xDuoo X20. It has a few advantages feature-wise over the Q1. But when it comes to sound quality, I prefer what I hear from the Sabre DAC in the Q1. It's not a big, stark difference.


I was close to picking up the X20 since I like a tight, deep bass response. I figured it wouldn't be all that different from my iBasso DX120 in regards to linear bass and upper mid/lower treble emphasis, though the DX120 does have a sub bass focus despite not going the deepest. Surprising you like the Q1 more which is like half the price of the X20.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dharmasteve said:


> Bloody!!!! Life changing money. Oligarch money.


But, but but....you get 6 ESTs, 6 BA's and 1 DD for the low low price of $6,000 with the Penon Totem cable! LOL


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the JH3 on Headfonia, an article by @nanotechnos

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-jh3-review/


----------



## InvisibleInk

Jmop said:


> Surprising you like the Q1 more which is like half the price of the X20.


I have a lot of headphones that are like that. One example is I like the $160.00 HE400i better than the $700.00 Ananda. Price usually predicts performance but in my case how much something costs "being better" has frequent, notable exceptions.

Besides, the price difference between the Q1 and the X20 comes down to features the X20 has that the Q1 doesn't.


----------



## Animagus (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey guys! Here is my review of the new KBEAR Aurora Matte edition with graphs and comparisons to Moondrop Kato and Tanchjim Hana 2021. Check it out and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!

KBEAR Aurora Matte​



Here's the graph for whoever is interested -


----------



## dialogue (Mar 31, 2022)

Kumonomukou said:


> I didn't own r2 or q1, but I'd suggest crossing out Shanling M0 simply because of Bluetooth capability. It uses Bluetooth 4.1 which can be problematic at times. I run into signal issues when in motion, particularly when the M0 was covered by my palm!



so we can do smartphone with spotify , bt 5.0 + hiby r1 (bt 5.0) with dac tri tk2 ?  i want to make all this synergy, it can running well ?

because , i want make my daily driver : 
 iem + dac amp tri tk2 + hiby r1, separate with my smartphone + spotify on my hand.


----------



## r31ya

KZ having hard time to understand _"IEM that have three different tuning"_


----------



## SomeEntityThing

r31ya said:


> KZ having hard time to understand _"IEM that have three different tuning"_


Oh wait for some reason I thought they was gonna release one IEM with different sets of filters a la the ED9 hahaha


----------



## Redcarmoose

SomeEntityThing said:


> Oh wait for some reason I thought they was gonna release one IEM with different sets of filters a la the ED9 hahaha


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> KZ having hard time to understand _"IEM that have three different tuning"_


Can't deny though, "Hi-Fi" actually has good tuning.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> KZ having hard time to understand _"IEM that have three different tuning"_



Could this be an APRIL FOOL's joke?


Well after the recent KZ driver scandal, this one seems to be a single DD, so can't go much wrong there. Unless you get only one IEM in the box instead of 3 hahaha. Or maybe only one pair is working LOL.

Though why aren't they using tunable nozzles or switches, rather than churning out 3 IEMs in a box? More pokemons to collect yes, but higher likelihood of some of them ending up in the drawer or a landfill.


----------



## baskingshark

New planar incoming:

MUSE HIFI $199 USD
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004096022282.html









A Timeless and S12 competitor?

Hope it is as good sounding as it looks


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Could this be an APRIL FOOL's joke?
> 
> 
> Well after the recent KZ driver scandal, this one seems to be a single DD, so can't go much wrong there. Unless you get only one IEM in the box instead of 3 hahaha. Or maybe only one pair is working LOL.
> ...


It’s 100% Photoshop, still that’s normal stance for product photography? Lol


----------



## Barndoor

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s 100% Photoshop, still that’s normal stance for product photography? Lol


That's a shame, I don't currently own any levitating iems, so the green pair had captured my interest!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 1, 2022)

It’s real.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-eda.25768/


----------



## lushmelody

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s real.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-eda.25768/


Better just change IEMs than do hardware tweakings, right? I don't think that 3 in 1 concept is bad at all


----------



## lushmelody (Apr 1, 2022)

[delete] 😅


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 1, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-x-hbb-mele-olina-discussion-thread-olina-out-now.959328/


lushmelody said:


> Wish more talk about Olina. It seems to be the best sub $100 technicalities DD right now (I personally skip lots of releases because of it what seems to provide...).


102 pages of Mele/Olina talk is not enough?


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> Just buy Luna & Solana. Not financial advice. Solana expects to have a big pop once NFT transactions take place on OpenSea. 😉


@dharmasteve  Check out Solana price now haha. It pop. Opportunity dont wait.😄


----------



## Dsnuts

$171 on ali. Since today is April fools day. Dont kid yourself these are not the real thing. Which you have to know these have been faked. Watch out for IE900 scams on the sales forums. Cus it will happen.


----------



## lushmelody

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-x-hbb-mele-olina-discussion-thread-olina-out-now.959328/
> 
> 102 pages of Mele/Olina talk is not enough?


Oops


----------



## Dobrescu George

Unique Melody MEXT is the kind of IEM you don't expect me to review on 1st of April, as this is a true detail monster, even better value than the MEST MK2, and it has a really awesome ergonomic, tons of details, plus beautiful design. I compare it with 6 other popular flagships, and pair it with 3 high-end sources! Check out today's review posted on 1st of April but which is no joke, made, sold by Unique Melody, Unique Melody Global, and also MusicTeck! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/04/unique-melody-mext-price-cut-musicality-increase.html


----------



## audio123 (Apr 1, 2022)

audio123 said:


> @dharmasteve  Check out Solana price now haha. It pop. Opportunity dont wait.😄


Just closed my position on Solana and I can buy another flagship. That's how to reach the moon. 😁

Now I am waiting for Gala to breakout as it's on a falling wedge. Not financial advice.


----------



## kmmbd

Hidizs MM2 have an interesting "tuning filter" concept. The end product is not as seamless as the BQEYZ Autumn but has a secure implementation of filters nonetheless.

Overall sound is various variations of a V-shaped tuning. Bass is good, treble sounds a bit metallic. Will need to listen to them more before the full review. As an aside - the stock cable is great.


----------



## pumin

kmmbd said:


> Hidizs MM2 have an interesting "tuning filter" concept. The end product is not as seamless as the BQEYZ Autumn but has a secure implementation of filters nonetheless.
> 
> Overall sound is various variations of a V-shaped tuning. Bass is good, treble sounds a bit metallic. Will need to listen to them more before the full review. As an aside - the stock cable is great.


So it's DD plus BM (not BA) driver ?    Looking forward for your review.   TIA.


----------



## G777 (Apr 2, 2022)

pumin said:


> So it's DD plus BM (not BA) driver ?    Looking forward for your review.   TIA.


It's got the same magnetostat driver as the KZ ZEX/CCA NRA.

The frequency response looks something like this:


----------



## ChrisOc

*My Initial Impressions of the ISN H50*





In one word, seriously impressive! Ok those were two words.

Where do I start, they are very easy to drive and for me, a good fit.

Bass is very good quality, fast and well defined. The sub-bass is quite potent, while the mid-bass is very well controlled, so that it is not dominant. There is oodles and oodles of sub-bass and mid-bass but tuned so the bass does not sit above all other notes. I would not classify the H50s as a basshead set but if you want quality over quantity in this price range, these will not disappoint, in fact they will please you.

For me, the H50s are W-shaped tuning with mids that make vocals and lead instruments more prominent that you would have on a V-shaped tuning.

The treble is detailed and informative, you do not miss out on any detail and with their clarity, there is plenty to love, especially because these are easy to drive. They are generally not sibilant, except the occasional excess, although it is early days.

I will post my detailed impressions of the ISN H50s in due course.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Apr 2, 2022)

ECCI YST-02

ECCI is a brand that seems to have gone dormant for nearly a decade, but is now back with a budget-tier offering in the YST-02, a 1DD+1BA hybrid with an MSRP of $79. Penon has kindly provided it to me for review; I have been listening for the past few days and am now ready to offer some beginning thoughts.






INITIAL IMPRESSIONS
The YST-02 seems to be that rarest of creations: a budget-tier midcentric IEM, hewing fairly close to an audiophile-neutral signature. Rather than pumping up the low end for some head-rattling bass or employing a sawtooth-boosted treble region to create an artificial sense of excitement and detail, as so many budget-tier offerings do, the YST-02 opts instead for a quiet and restrained presentation -- both in tuning and in technicalities. As I mentioned the mids are the star of the show, with an extremely natural tonal presentation which offers very good body and note weight without any marked coloration to the sound. The low end is quite restrained and somewhat rolled off, so bass heads need not apply; however, this is not precisely a deficiency as the low end ably performs its appointed task of providing a foundation for the midrange. The treble is of particular note, being quite level and free of any egregious peaks and dips (there is a bit of a clarity boost around 5K but I don't think this will trouble any but the most sensitive), and is quite smooth and fatigue-free yet providing a very good amount of extension and detail for a budget offering. This is accomplished by the balanced armature, which is tasked solely with the upper treble frequency reproduction in order to compensate for this traditional weakness of single-DD setups. The cost here, of course, is a bit of plasticy timbre in the upper regions, yet I think this is a fair trade as it provides for a level of detail and overall technical performance which can scarcely be found at this price point without the various treble peaks and tuning tricks that often lead to fatigue (or disqualify the IEM totally for those with sensitivities). Speaking of technicalities, the imaging, layering, and separation are quite good for the price point. Soundstage is not absurdly expansive, yet is well-ordered and well-proportioned. In short, it is a very compelling all-round package, and even with the recent glut of heavyweights at this price point (Moondrop Aria, Dunu Titan S, etc.) I think it still finds its niche and can defend it with competence.

For those who were fans of the KBear Lark, this is a true upgrade in technicalities (especially imaging, layering, separation, and soundstage) while retaining a similar neutral tonality.

Full review forthcoming.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In our weekend article we check out the new Shozy ELSA IEM. The Elsa features 5 Balanced armature drivers and it's all about coherency and a consistent tonality.
According to @Virtu Fortuna Shozy certainly nailed Elsa's tuning and it sounds how a serious audiophile monitor should sound. It's a new recommended buy!
Find out all about the Shozy Elsa, now on Headfonia!
https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-elsa-review/


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 3, 2022)

New Moondrop IEM incoming!

https://mobile.twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1502667766632919040

Called the Moondrop CHU. Hype train choo choo!

Hope it is not an April Fool's joke though. Looks non-detachable, guessing this is a budget pair?


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full video review on the DTR1+ Prelude Music Player and Tender 1 IEMs from Dethonray, sold & supported by Linsoul Audio is live now!! 

Boutique Products are a huge reason why we have access to some special products, those two being pretty interesting, limited run units, a traditional music player, but with a superb sound, and the planar magnetic IEMS designed for it 

I hope my review is fun to watch, helps you kickstart the week with a smile, and that it will motivate you to subscribe to Audiophile-Heaven


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/review/28268/

The bass tuning magnet is a brilliant idea. If BQEYZ incorporated the tuning cap or nozzle on top of the magnetic vents shown here they could have gotten double the tuning variants. Autumn is the best BQEYZ earphone I have heard to date. These guys seems to be getting better and better with their seasonal phone.  

They have been dodging the inevitable winter phone though.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Apr 7, 2022)

My HiFiBoy OS V3 is now complete and ready for your perusal.



Tl;dr: want atmospheric bass, a euphonic midrange, and smooth fatigue free treble with competent technicalities at a very reasonable price? Buy the HiFiBoy OS V3. I can give my full recommendation to this forgotten gem of an IEM.

Currently loving some Neil Halstead with these things in my ears.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

A much different earphone, but also worthy of consideration: my ECCI YST-02 is also now complete. Reference tuning and excellent technicalities at the cost of some BA timbre in the treble. Can hold its own even in the crowded sub-$100 price bracket.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/review/28268/
> 
> The bass tuning magnet is a brilliant idea. If BQEYZ incorporated the tuning cap or nozzle on top of the magnetic vents shown here they could have gotten double the tuning variants. Autumn is the best BQEYZ earphone I have heard to date. These guys seems to be getting better and better with their seasonal phone.
> 
> They have been dodging the inevitable winter phone though.


the Winter will be an analytical cold tuning with frosty tint body!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 4, 2022)

OK out of box impressions cus this is the discovery thread.

The new Tansio Mirai Sands.
The compact medium sized shells are different. The Sands are using a different mold for this new semi custom all resin design. The shells seems more compact almost a bit smaller in form vs their traditional shells. It has a proper lip for tips this time which is about time. I hope they stick to this newer shell design. The shells are gorgeous in the hands. Love the mother of pearl yellow for the shell color. Another surprise, one of the biggest gripe I had with past Tansio Mirai earphones is their included cables. I know these guys could do better and better they have. Recent Tansio Mirai Akiba flagship has a boutique level cable included with it that I would value at least at a $100 or more. The same cable it looks like was included in the Sands. A premium silver plated OCC cable.



The sound.
OK now we are talking!
These have that classic Tansio Mirai Sparkle the group is known for but this time these guys are pulling out two Sonion BAs to do the mids and I can tell. The mids of these are rich, nicely detailed, dimensional imaging,  spacious and more importantly shows a proper forwardness. These sound like a mild w shaped FR from what I am hearing. Their tonal character is undeniably Sonion. In other words rich full boded and all up in your grill. The Sands come out of the box with the mid switch on.

Folks that have always disliked BA timbre should take note. Sonion BA timbre is much more natural vs the Knowles counterparts imo and not to mention tonal character that puts Sonion BAs on the map for some of the best the industry has to offer. Reason why some of the highest end megabuck IEMs use Sonions. I am loving the mids, but the Sands are not just about the mids. They have a sparkle to the treble tuning that is addictive. Very nicely refined extended treble handled by a specialty Knowles BA.

Excellent technicalities. Its sound separation is some of the best I have heard in the price range., It spacious dimensional sound sounds deep as it is wide. Nice height to the sound as well. The detail retrieval of the Sands is freaking me out how good it is. While it doesn't have the stage of something like the Akiba or even the Lands. These make up for it with a more forward mids signature it has a nicely circular holographic imaging going on for them. I mean if your using two premium Sonion BAs to handle the mids. It has to be the star and not 2nd or 3rd to the tuning here is what I am saying.

Bass end is energetic, impressively detailed, punchy rumbly and shows an excellent agile tight bass performance being the foundation for the beats of the Sands handled by a new 10mm bass dynamic. I gotta hand it to Tansio Mirai. These things sound freaking awesome out of the box with zero burn in.

These remind me of the mids and treble tuning on the older Sparks flagship with the bass end of the Lands and will be sold at half the price of the Lands?

Damn folks. Out of the gate Taniso throwing down the gloves. These things sound spectacular. Tanisos first hybrid are astoundingly good.  Get your bucks ready. These are gonna fly off the shelves.


----------



## H T T

Dsnuts said:


> OK out of box impressions cus this is the discovery thread.
> 
> The new Tansio Mirai Sands.
> The compact medium sized shells are different. The Sands are using a different mold for this new semi custom all resin design. The shells seems more compact almost a bit smaller in form vs their traditional shells. It has a proper lip for tips this time which is about time. I hope they stick to this newer shell design. The shells are gorgeous in the hands. Love the mother of pearl yellow for the shell color. Another surprise, one of the biggest gripe I had with past Tansio Mirai earphones is their included cables. I know these guys could do better and better they have. Recent Tansio Mirai Akiba flagship has a boutique level cable included with it that I would value at least at a $100 or more. The same cable it looks like was included in the Sands. A premium silver plated OCC cable.
> ...


How much do the Sands cost?


----------



## Barndoor

H T T said:


> How much do the Sands cost?


I saw US$319 mentioned


----------



## H T T

Barndoor said:


> I saw US$319 mentioned


Very, very interesting! Thanks


----------



## Jmop

What are some decently priced hybrids that have good coherency? I’ve only heard the OH1 and while the frequency response wasn’t bad, the bass sounded clearly off pace from the rest of the sound. So I’m interested in sets that people generally find to be well-rounded in that regard.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Apr 4, 2022)

Jmop said:


> What are some decently priced hybrids that have good coherency? I’ve only heard the OH1 and while the frequency response wasn’t bad, the bass sounded clearly off pace from the rest of the sound. So I’m interested in sets that people generally find to be well-rounded in that regard.


The hybrid (actually tribrid) with the best coherence I’ve personally heard sub-$400 is still the LZ A7.


----------



## Jmop

KutuzovGambit said:


> The hybrid (actually tribe is) with the best coherence I’ve personally heard sub-$400 is still the LZ A7.


Measurements not too shabby, I’ll read up on this, thanks.


----------



## Dsnuts

H T T said:


> How much do the Sands cost?



RP is $319.. But if you are VIP look for an email.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> RP is $319.. But if you are VIP look for an email.


We gonna get a special offer?


----------



## SHAMuuu

Not sure if people know about these.





But w/ my cheap wired earpods, they sound pretty sweet w/ EQ bass bump on APO.


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 5, 2022)

For those that haven't seen, Hiby R5 Gen 2 is due for release on 15 April:
Dual 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outs, Android 8, dual ES9219C DACs, Class A amplification. 35hrs playback in high-stamina mode.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hiby-r5-gen-2-impressions-thread.962816/


----------



## fabio19

Dsnuts said:


> OK out of box impressions cus this is the discovery thread.
> 
> The new Tansio Mirai Sands.
> The compact medium sized shells are different. The Sands are using a different mold for this new semi custom all resin design. The shells seems more compact almost a bit smaller in form vs their traditional shells. It has a proper lip for tips this time which is about time. I hope they stick to this newer shell design. The shells are gorgeous in the hands. Love the mother of pearl yellow for the shell color. Another surprise, one of the biggest gripe I had with past Tansio Mirai earphones is their included cables. I know these guys could do better and better they have. Recent Tansio Mirai Akiba flagship has a boutique level cable included with it that I would value at least at a $100 or more. The same cable it looks like was included in the Sands. A premium silver plated OCC cable.
> ...


I listened to Land (which kindly lent me Xinlisupreme) and I have Zodiac.  How does SANDS compare to these two?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

*Bax by TRN






*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

*First Impressions:*

_These are full-on amazing. It's been 24 hours and they are starting to smooth out. Nothing wrong OTB......they sounded great, but bass and imaging seem to be improving. I will post a formal review in about 3 or 4 days. So far though totally impressed. The FR is perfect, they sound exactly like a dialed in home-theatre. Super fast and tight bass, which reaches just as low as you would want to go, textured and smooth. The EST adds a leading edge edge which is bumble-bee like and sexy. Everything totally goes together, doesn't sound like a hybrid. This has got to be the best TRN so far? I mean I haven't heard anything other TRN, but I can't believe anything sounds better? This is TOTL flagship town! One of the best if not THE best IEM I own. I'm floored._


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Heartfield Deer single DD



*


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> *Heartfield Deer single DD
> 
> *


These will look great with my similarly sparkly high heels and teal dress to match the box.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

The first headphone *ever *that my wife wanted to borrow.


Jmop said:


> These will look great with my similarly sparkly high heels and teal dress to match the box.


----------



## H T T

Redcarmoose said:


> *First Impressions:*
> 
> _These are full-on amazing. It's been 24 hours and they are starting to smooth out. Nothing wrong OTB......they sounded great, but bass and imaging seem to be improving. I will post a formal review in about 3 or 4 days. So far though totally impressed. The FR is perfect, they sound exactly like a dialed in home-theatre. Super fast and tight bass, which reaches just as low as you would want to go, textured and smooth. The EST adds a leading edge edge which is bumble-bee like and sexy. Everything totally goes together, doesn't sound like a hybrid. This has got to be the best TRN so far? I mean I haven't heard anything other TRN, but I can't believe anything sounds better? This is TOTL flagship town! One of the best if not THE best IEM I own. I'm floored._


Even better than the Onyx?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes, because it’s more even handed. The midrange will appeal to more people, maybe? I’m not saying the ONYX isn’t special, because it is special! The reality is they are different, apples and oranges. Maybe someone will want the ONYX bass instead?

The crazy thing here is the Bax price. It must be a new dawn in the design shops in China? I don’t know how on earth they do this for this price?

But the OYNX has slightly more intense bass, where the BAX, everything is more integrated and nuanced! But where the ONYX is slightly strange, here it’s 100% middle of the road. It will appeal to the masses. If you read my ONYX reviews I’m always asking if the bass is slightly more of the focus. I’m not telling, I’m asking. There is no need to ask if the bass is balanced with the BAX. It’s bass heavy but in the best of ways, it gives slightly better access to understand the midrange, and what a midrange there is!

The EST drivers give a different (but 100% correct) presentation of the highs. Also the BA is dialed in just right.


H T T said:


> Even better than the Onyx?


----------



## H T T (Apr 5, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, because it’s more even handed. The midrange will appeal to more people, maybe? I’m not saying the ONYX isn’t special, because it is special! The reality is they are different, apples and oranges. Maybe someone will want the ONYX bass instead?
> 
> The crazy thing here is the Bax price. It must be a new dawn in the design shops in China? I don’t know how on earth they do this for this price.
> 
> ...



That is high praise, indeed. Now the question is getting the BAX or the Sands…
EST or dual Sonion mid BAs?

I will need more @Dsnuts impressions of the Sands then I will decide.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

H T T said:


> That is high praise, indeed. Now the question is getting the BAX or the Sands…
> EST or dual Sonion mid BAs?
> 
> I will need @Dsnuts impressions if the Sands then I will decide.


No, the Bax is dual Sonion EST for the highs.

“TRN’s latest flagship model BAX comes with two Electrostatic drivers from Sonion, one BA driver from Knowles and one 10mm dual magnetic in-house dynamic driver.”

I think....it’s the tune? 
Basically they are taking the natural intrinsic character of three different driver philosophies and merging them seamlessly together.


----------



## H T T

Redcarmoose said:


> No, the Bax is dual Sonion EST for the highs.
> 
> “TRN’s latest flagship model BAX comes with two Electrostatic drivers from Sonion, one BA driver from Knowles and one 10mm dual magnetic in-house dynamic driver.”



The Sands has dual Sonion mid BAs. That was my comparison. Sorry about not being clear.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

H T T said:


> The Sands has dual Sonion mid BAs. That was my comparison. Sorry about not being clear.


Yes, I thInk too you have to consider the driver tone characteristics. Meaning I have never heard a EST driver before. This Bax is the lowest cost EST driver for sale (I think?) But I like it and see why they use them.

Here is some:

THIEAUDIO Monarch- 1DD/6BA/2EST $769.00
THIEAUDIO Monarch Mark 2- 1DD/6BA/2EST $999.00
THIEAUDIO Clairvoyance- 2EST/5BA/1DD $739.00
THIEAUDIO Excalibur- 2EST/1DD/2BA $529.00
 THIEAUDIO Oracle- 1DD/2BA/2EST $539.00


----------



## BenF

Here is TRN BAX FR measurement from on of the reviews on Ali:




Subbass goes at least 7-8dB above the 2.2kHz peak and 17-18dB above the 600Hz bottom.
Now take a look at this measurement:



 Subbass is at the same level as the 2.2kHz peak!

The Ali reviewer also does mention that the BAX is extremely bassy:




He is wrong about BAX being a clone of EST112. as Dunu is more neutral:




So the question is - is BAX crazy bassy as the first measurement suggests, or relatively balanced as the second one claims?
TRN certainly thinks the second one is more representative, as it matches their own:




And could TRN be shipping 313$ IEMs that sound differently from each other? At this price, we can certainly expect decent QC.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 5, 2022)

BenF said:


> And could TRN be shipping 313$ IEMs that sound differently from each other? At this price, we can certainly expect decent QC.


Buying $300+ TRN and expecting good QC, brave soul.
That being said, bass quantity units difference aside, it seems to be the better side of TRN.

After they seems to manage to screw up Knowles Driver with TRN TA2 (which they previously knocked out of the park with TA1.)
This is seems shaping up to be a good TRN.

I still hestitate to buy a $300 TRN where surely there are plenty great $200~$300 IEMs from the mainstays of that price range.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

BenF said:


> Here is TRN BAX FR measurement from on of the reviews on Ali:
> 
> 
> Subbass goes at least 7-8dB above the 2.2kHz peak and 17-18dB above the 600Hz bottom.
> ...


Right!

I mean I haven’t even got to 40 hours in the burn-in process. Let alone listened to it (enough) to make any concrete conclusions yet. Though I have read the reviews on the DUNU EST 112 and yes, the two IEMs have a very different sound. Have not heard the DUNU EST 112.

At this point I would suggest the Bax as being way way more bass centric. Now if someone likes that, again it depends on the person. But it has less bass I think than the EarSonics ONYX? Maybe? I think so at this point?

But your right! My bass-centric middle of the road could in fact be very different than true middle of the road! Lol

But yes, I’m a borderline bass head, take everything I write with a table spoon of salt. I actually didn’t want a clone of the DUNU EST 112. I maybe agree (somewhat) with that Ali review at this point?

I say it’s bass heavy. Below I quote myself......


“But the OYNX has slightly more intense bass, where the BAX, everything is more integrated and nuanced! But where the ONYX is slightly strange, here it’s 100% middle of the road. It will appeal to the masses. If you read my ONYX reviews I’m always asking if the bass is slightly more of the focus. I’m not telling, I’m asking. There is no need to ask if the bass is balanced with the BAX*. It’s bass heavy *but in the best of ways, it gives slightly better access to understand the midrange, and what a midrange there is!”


----------



## lushmelody (Apr 5, 2022)

Ecci YST 02 seems interesting but against a market that offers Hidizs MS2 and GS Audio GD3C its going to be hard for the YST to stand out. (Lets ignore Yume and Starsea as they are 50 bucks more...)

Pretty sad TRN failed Knowles. But one day budget hybrid might give branded BA for decent price. Who knows...


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Apr 5, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> Ecci YST 02 seems interesting but against a market that offers Hidizs MS2 and GS Audio GD3C its going to be hard for the YST to stand out. (Lets ignore Yume and Starsea as they are 50 bucks more...)
> 
> Pretty sad TRN failed Knowles. But one day budget hybrid might give branded BA for decent price. Who knows...


YST-02's niche is that it is targeting a reference tuning, which is pretty rarely done by hybrids sub-$100. I don't know about the Hidizs model you mentioned but the GD3C is much bassier.


----------



## BenF

Redcarmoose said:


> Right!
> 
> I mean I haven’t even got to 40 hours in the burn-in process. Let alone listened to it (enough) to make any concrete conclusions yet. Though I have read the reviews on the DUNU EST 112 and yes, the two IEMs have a very different sound. Have not heard the DUNU EST 112.
> 
> ...


Too bad TRN markets BAX using an FR graph that suggests it's a balanced sounding IEM...
That's gonna lead to a lot of disappointed customers...

Luckily, not a lot of people will buy a TRN IEM at this price. Too many good options in that price range.
I am far more likely to buy my 4th Yanyin Canon than spend that kind of money on a TRN.


----------



## lushmelody

KutuzovGambit said:


> YST-02's niche is that it is targeting a reference tuning, which is pretty rarely done by hybrids sub-$100. I don't know about the Hidizs model you mentioned but the GD3C is much bassier.


Yeah, its a "reference FR" marketing but how are the technicalities compared to branded BAs hybrids in the same price range? Just trying to bring a good discussion and comparisons about those sub $100 hybrids


----------



## KutuzovGambit

BenF said:


> Too bad TRN markets BAX using an FR graph that suggests it's a balanced sounding IEM...
> That's gonna lead to a lot of disappointed customers...
> 
> Luckily, not a lot of people will buy a TRN IEM at this price. Too many good options in that price range.
> I am far more likely to buy my 4th Yanyin Canon than spend that kind of money on a TRN.


Seems like the Tansio Mirai Sands is more of a direct competitor to the Yanyin Canon.


----------



## BenF

KutuzovGambit said:


> Seems like the Tansio Mirai Sands is more of a direct competitor to the Yanyin Canon.


Does the Sands have tuning switches to make 8 different IEMs for the price of 1, like Canon?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

BenF said:


> Does the Sands have tuning switches to make 8 different IEMs for the price of 1, like Canon?


Yep.


----------



## PKTK

danieldvk said:


> Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT
> 
> EPZ Q1
> ...


Q1 dark, bassy, muddy, lack of treble extension


----------



## G777

BenF said:


> Here is TRN BAX FR measurement from on of the reviews on Ali:
> 
> 
> Subbass goes at least 7-8dB above the 2.2kHz peak and 17-18dB above the 600Hz bottom.
> ...


The BAX is a clone of the EST112 shell design.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

G777 said:


> The BAX is a clone of the EST112 shell design.



It is a clone especially of the inner shell, the exact same it seems from photos of the DUNU EST 112.




DUNU EST 112



TRN Bax

Except the nozzle filter on the Bax is a 100% improvement, if you ask me.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

BenF said:


> Too bad TRN markets BAX using an FR graph that suggests it's a balanced sounding IEM...
> That's gonna lead to a lot of disappointed customers...
> 
> Luckily, not a lot of people will buy a TRN IEM at this price. Too many good options in that price range.
> I am far more likely to buy my 4th Yanyin Canon than spend that kind of money on a TRN.



Well, the bass will sound normal to many customers, actually right in the middle? It just depends who you talk to. Bass is subjective and if it’s done right will walk a fine line. IMO But it may seem slightly accentuated to some?

Even my own opinion is just slightly confused due to how I perceive it.....due to it being early in mental/physical burn in process. That’s why it is near impossible to do a review in a day. It takes like 4 days of burn-in and listening, minimum. For the first two days the bass was perfect. IMO

I see it as a departure from the TRN customer bass, but also a chance to impress a new level of listener. It’s slightly not noted TRN will not show Knowles drivers when they actually use Knowles drivers. Meaning check the driver numbers and often (BA8) they will be Knowles! So this isn’t the first time TRN has stepped up with Knowles, but of course it’s a new price for them as well as their first EST driver. In the past they only used the Knowles model number but didn’t place the Knowles name in-front?

It is only $145 for 8 BA drivers per side, so maybe that is why they didn’t name them? I don’t know the reason?




Personally I like the Bax tone, but it’s always going to be a subjective thing. What is too much bass for some, will end up dialed in for others.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're ready to start their week with the first monitoring headphone in the whole world to have a true no-latency wireless connection, you surely want to learn more about the TMA-2 Studio Wireless+ from AIAIAI audio ! 

I made a full written review about it, with comparisons to other popular headphones in the price range, and more info about how the wireless+ sounds like, how it works, and how the new modular headphones are like in real life! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/04/aiaiai-tma-2-studio-wireless-the-portable-ones.html


----------



## freelancr

freelancr said:


> Well the EPZ Q1 arrived today. Out of the box impressions are as follows:
> 
> - Bass cannons
> - lacking treble extension
> ...



Follow up to EPZ Q1 inital impressions. 
After many days of burn-in I like this set much more. The Q1 is still bassy but not overwhelming as out of the box. Here is the sound demo as announced. 
Final remarks about the EPZ Q1: It's a fun basshead iem with a nice looking quality shell (best shell I saw at this price point) and well worth the $35.


----------



## InvisibleInk

PKTK said:


> Q1 dark, bassy, muddy, lack of treble extension



Sounds right up my alley!


----------



## BenF

KutuzovGambit said:


> Yep.


Interesting.
Canon is DD+4BA, Sands is DD+3BA - so it's probably not an identical design.
The tuning switches are the same though...
Might pick it up, but don't see it for sale anywhere yet.


----------



## robervaul

saldsald said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.3.160039425SyhlQ
> NiceHCK M5
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KutuzovGambit

BenF said:


> Interesting.
> Canon is DD+4BA, Sands is DD+3BA - so it's probably not an identical design.
> The tuning switches are the same though...
> Might pick it up, but don't see it for sale anywhere yet.


Sands uses 2 Sonions for the midrange and a Knowles for the treble, so that may be a key differentiator in addition to having one less BA (afaik it is not specified what kind of BAs the Canon uses).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barndoor said:


> For those that haven't seen, Hiby R5 Gen 2 is due for release on 15 April:
> Dual 2.5mm and 4.4mm balanced outs, Android 8, dual ES9219C DACs, Class A amplification. 35hrs playback in high-stamina mode.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hiby-r5-gen-2-impressions-thread.962816/


I have the R5 Gen 1, and the battery bloated and knocked the plate off, so I'll probably skip it even though I love the sound of my R5. I got the R2 and with the Timeless perfectly EQ'd, I'm content enough to make it my every day player with the Timeless.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 5, 2022)

BenF said:


> Too bad TRN markets BAX using an FR graph that suggests it's a balanced sounding IEM...
> That's gonna lead to a lot of disappointed customers...
> 
> Luckily, not a lot of people will buy a TRN IEM at this price. Too many good options in that price range.
> I am far more likely to buy my 4th Yanyin Canon than spend that kind of money on a TRN.



Rule number one is never to trust store provided graph! We've been played out multiple times already!
They can stretch stuff to make the deepest valleys and tallest peaks look like a flat plateau haha. Literally making a mountain become a molehill as such!




Redcarmoose said:


> Well, the bass will sound normal to many customers, actually right in the middle? It just depends who you talk to. Bass is subjective and if it’s done right will walk a fine line. IMO But it may seem slightly accentuated to some?
> 
> Even my own opinion is just slightly confused due to how I perceive it.....due to it being early in mental/physical burn in process. That’s why it is near impossible to do a review in a day. It takes like 4 days of burn-in and listening, minimum. For the first two days the bass was perfect. IMO
> 
> ...



The TRN BA8 was quite bad IMHO. I rate it 2/5 stars. These companies can stuff many drivers or even use branded stuff like knowles, but tuning and implementation is of the utmost importance.

A picture tells a thousand words (though graphs don't tell the full story, the tonality is generally legit):



Graph courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 8 – 9 kHZ area is a coupler resonance peak.

While the TRN BA8 was very good technically with a tight bass, the tonality and timbre was quite off. A big 15 dB pinna gain causes the upper mids mids and lower treble to be fatiguing and shouty. And the lower mids were hollowed out.

The accessories were no better than that of a $30 CHIFI IEM. For me, accessories are not as important as the sound, but the TRN BA8 was like $160 USD+ on launch and the stuff provided is not really acceptable at this price.



A tangly cable, 3 pairs of eartips and a hard case (which retails at $3 on Aliexpress).


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Rule number one is never to trust store provided graph! We've been played out multiple times already!
> They can stretch stuff to make the deepest valleys and tallest peaks look like a flat plateau haha. Literally making a mountain become a molehill as such!
> 
> 
> ...


I never said BA8 was good, as I never heard em? All I was saying is they didn’t openly disclose Knowles drivers, only the number. If you cross reference the model numbers you discover they were Knowles.


----------



## G777

Redcarmoose said:


> I never said BA8 was good, as I never heard em? All I was saying is they didn’t openly disclose Knowles drivers, only the number. If you cross reference the model numbers you discover they were Knowles.


KZ used the same numbering for their BAs and they have KZ branding on them (i.e. on the BAs themselves). TRN probably sources theirs from the same or similar place.


----------



## RikudouGoku

G777 said:


> KZ used the same numbering for their BAs and they have KZ branding on them (i.e. on the BAs themselves). TRN probably sources theirs from the same or similar place.


Looks like they're using bellsing.

That 29689 driver only has 2 solder spots like the bellsing version, knowles has 3 spots.


----------



## baskingshark

Anyways, Knowles or Bellsings or Sonions, beryllium stardust or uranium drivers, or one driver or 42 drivers, it doesn't matter if the tuning and implementation is sub-par.

A chef can be provided the most premium or rare ingredients, but if the chef cannot cook it into a gourmet meal, that's a moot point. FWIW, some TOTL companies (cough cough Campfire, JH) are using Bellsings and the sound turns out well enough. And some so called beryllium drivers or Knowles sets look better than they sound.


----------



## WAON303

I think a prime example of expensive drivers mean nothing if the driver implementation was awful is the (In)famous oBravo Ra C-Cu, which was bashed to a pulp by Crinacle (And probably praised by every shiller who managed to demo the thing because of the insane pricing.)

A good example of cheap drivers being used well is the BLON BL-03 and the legendary Sony MH755.

Beryllium Drivers are a bit of a meme IMO. I don't think it makes a much difference on cheaper IEMs that allegedly have Bery DDs like the Fiio FH3 and Thieaudio L2 BUT it might make a difference in the foreseeable future as drivers get cheaper.

In fact, all I've heard about these two IEMs is that the DD on these IEMs are subpar.

I reckon good Bery implementation allows for a faster, and more textured bass. Perhaps this is why the Softears Volume has noticeably more textured bass than your average DD though I could be wrong.

On the flip side, the Fiio FD5's bass doesn't sound anything special to me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Anyways, Knowles or Bellsings or Sonions, beryllium stardust or uranium drivers, or one driver or 42 drivers, it doesn't matter if the tuning and implementation is sub-par.
> 
> A chef can be provided the most premium or rare ingredients, but if the chef cannot cook it into a gourmet meal, that's a moot point. FWIW, some TOTL companies (cough cough Campfire, JH) are using Bellsings and the sound turns out well enough. And some so called beryllium drivers or Knowles sets look better than they sound.


The TRN Bax is a masterpiece. It’s tuned perfectly. It is up at the top of my collection at only 1/4 of the price or less than the IEMs that surrounds it!


----------



## Redcarmoose

G777 said:


> KZ used the same numbering for their BAs and they have KZ branding on them (i.e. on the BAs themselves). TRN probably sources theirs from the same or similar place.


https://www.headfonia.com/trn-ba8-review/


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.headfonia.com/trn-ba8-review/


Your reference is wrong.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Thank-you! 


saldsald said:


> Your reference is wrong.


So even though I check on the internet and the drivers (not all) correspond to Knowles, they still are not?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 6, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Your reference is wrong.












3 out of 4?


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> 3 out of 4?


Try the same with Bellsing, and also a small brand called 1audio. They all use the same names. 
Eg. for 30095

1audio - https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...WMIAK&id=568936390105&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail
bellsing - https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...WMIAK&id=617709398686&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail

Or you think 1audio is the OEM of Knowles for the 50060?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...7GrOx&id=568758300732&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail


----------



## Asakurai

Redcarmoose said:


> 3 out of 4?


Some food for thoughts
Bellsing 22955
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a21wu.12321156-tw.go-detail.1.2c4ee877C3Jn0L&id=543621531364
Bellsing 30095
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-15591697433.4.404c6d11SUPGMX&id=542546004750
Bellsing 29689
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-15591697433.7.404c6d11SUPGMX&id=543606218009

anyway, quality driver is good, but it also need a good tuning to shine
I actually don't care if they use good quality driver if I know their tuning is sucks badly (such as KZ or TRN, i wouldn't buy both brand for now, don't find why I should use my money to buy their product)
good tuning with unknown driver will result good sound though it might lack some detail or smoothness (but still good sound is good sound)


----------



## Dsnuts

I brought the Sands with me today to work to listen to on my break.

Female vocals out of the Sands is spectactular. The clarity and dynamic range for vocals is unbelievable. Reminds me a lot of how the Sparks do female vocals.  Yes the $1500 Sparks.

Today is launch day for the Sands. The only other IEM I know in this price bracket that will match up with the Sands SQ and energetic sound signature is the Yanyin Canon. 
I will do a much more closer look into these two when time permits but for now.  https://penonaudio.com/tansio-mirai-sands.html


----------



## audio123

Dsnuts said:


> I brought the Sands with me today to work to listen to on my break.
> 
> Female vocals out of the Sands is spectactular. The clarity and dynamic range for vocals is unbelievable. Reminds me a lot of how the Sparks do female vocals.  Yes the $1500 Sparks.
> 
> ...


Quite cheap. Maybe I should get one to play.


----------



## kmmbd

Trying Softears IEMs for the first time and I must say these are legit. They deserve more attention in the TOTL space. Especially impressed by the Turii. Superb tonality and a lifelike presentation.


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 6, 2022)

Okay, I just received the new *D.T.6 MAX* tribrid by SFR a day ago and they are stunning in looks and are a steal for the asking price! And I can reassure you, they DO NOT belong and have no business competing at such a low price of only 299 RMB ($47 US dollars). After just briefly listening to them and the package and accessories that come with it, I'm sure they are going to be a force to be reckoned with! My review will go up within a weeks time, so be on the look out and prepare to be surprised on the sound quality!...Check out some of his websites PIC's below.

 *Courtesy of SFR for the D.T.6 MAX

I will post my review after a weeks time with my own PIC's...

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 6, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New Moondrop IEM incoming!
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1502667766632919040
> 
> ...



More details for the upcoming Moondrop Chu:

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1163190081107620

Advertised as "10mm composite cavity with high-frequency phased waveguide leverages a N52 Nd magnet internal circuit and 0.035m ultra-thin imported CCAW to obtain high energy conversion efficiency, and deliver great performance with full dynamic and rich details."





But indeed, this pair's cables are non detachable, which may be a dealbreaker for some - other than durability, some may want balanced cables, or BT adapters, or even just to use aftermarket cables.

Seems like Moondrop Spring Tips are included.


----------



## dialogue

guys which is can compare about iem planar. single planar. 
7hz timeless,
shuoer S12, 
tin P1,
Tin P1 Plus, 
Tin P2, 
Muse.

just three or four from all of that is okay. 

my specification question are : 
1. which the best timbre, closest to natural organic, esp in mid or high. (treble)
2. which is the best soundstage (width, depth, height) with gret presentation 3D Imaging Holographic, spacious ?


----------



## r31ya

dialogue said:


> guys which is can compare about iem planar. single planar.
> 7hz timeless,
> shuoer S12,
> tin P1,
> ...


There is also PMV PP
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pmv-pp.25268/
https://www.linsoul.com/products/pmv-pp


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Anyways, Knowles or Bellsings or Sonions, beryllium stardust or uranium drivers, or one driver or 42 drivers, it doesn't matter if the tuning and implementation is sub-par.
> 
> A chef can be provided the most premium or rare ingredients, but if the chef cannot cook it into a gourmet meal, that's a moot point. FWIW, some TOTL companies (cough cough Campfire, JH) are using Bellsings and the sound turns out well enough. And some so called beryllium drivers or Knowles sets look better than they sound.


Well said. BINGO!


----------



## jsmiller58

Dsnuts said:


> I brought the Sands with me today to work to listen to on my break.
> 
> Female vocals out of the Sands is spectactular. The clarity and dynamic range for vocals is unbelievable. Reminds me a lot of how the Sparks do female vocals.  Yes the $1500 Sparks.
> 
> ...


Is there a frequency response graph somewhere for the Sands?  I realize that FR graphs aren’t everything to how an IEM will sound, but it will give a very good idea of the tuning / tonality, which to me is a first order consideration…. The price isn’t bad, but I have a drawer full of IEMs in that price range I don’t really listen to, so I would like this purchase to really count.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


>


Seeing the Zen and the Sony Z1R and some of the other heavyweights in your collection, this endorsement of the BAX is stunning.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dialogue said:


> guys which is can compare about iem planar. single planar.
> 7hz timeless,
> shuoer S12,
> tin P1,
> ...


As far as Planars go, i've had the Shouer and the RHA CL2 and currently have the Timeless, and the Timeless wins out in almost every facet except timbre. The CL2 had better timbre and more pristine resolution, but aside from that, the Timeless is a nearly flawless planar for the price, and there's no need for an amp out of DAP's with high gain. I know the Tin HiFi's require an amp for optimal listening. The Timeless do not (except from phones and lower powered DAPS like the Sony).


----------



## Jmop

Ordered the Tanchjim Stargate for iOS, hopefully will have something to report when it gets here. Not much info on it, I'd like to see it compete with mid-tier daps with sensitive iems.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x

Raptgo Hook X

Planar + 9 layer piezoelectic.
$324 USD
Wow what a weird driver config, hope it is coherent. Very very brave to try these 2 drivers without a DD or BA inside.









Green cable and green motiff on shells makes it look like a Raptor.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TRN Bax review live.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-bax.25781/reviews#review-28294*


----------



## Dsnuts

jsmiller58 said:


> Is there a frequency response graph somewhere for the Sands?  I realize that FR graphs aren’t everything to how an IEM will sound, but it will give a very good idea of the tuning / tonality, which to me is a first order consideration…. The price isn’t bad, but I have a drawer full of IEMs in that price range I don’t really listen to, so I would like this purchase to really count.


I will see if I can get a graph of the Sands.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 7, 2022)

Sub $50 segment is heating up. New updated Reecho SG-01 OVA.
newer upgraded magnet to N52 from N50 of the pevious SG-01. New 7micron thick 10mm graphene composite diaphragm. New upgraded silver plated OCC cable. New paint scheme to stary sky blue and more imprtantly a tuning revision optimizing treble to mids vs the older SG-01. The new upgraded SG-01 will cost you a whopping $10 more than the standard SG-01. One of the surprise budget offerings from last year gets a nice revision. 

Reecho SG-01 OVA
10mm N52 Graphene composite diaphragm 2Pin 0.78mm HiFi Earphone
Ergonomic design,with wear-resistant coating,durable and comfortable.
Lightweight and strong zinc alloy acoustic cavity with clear outline and elegant style.
Brand:Reecho
Modle:SG-01 OVA
Driver:10mm N52 Graphene composite diaphragm
Cable: 5N 96 Core Sliver-Plated OCC
Frequency range:20Hz-20kHz
Impedance:32Q
Sensitivity:112dB*2dB
T.H.D: < 2%,at 1kHz
Connector:2Pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm Gold-plated
Cable length: 120cm


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x
> 
> Raptgo Hook X
> 
> ...


HBB just upload the graph, looks like a really good set tho


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Okay, I just received the new *D.T.6 MAX* tribrid by SFR a day ago and they are stunning in looks and are a steal for the asking price! And I can reassure you, they DO NOT belong and have no business competing at such a low price of only 299 RMB ($47 US dollars). After just briefly listening to them and the package and accessories that come with it, I'm sure they are going to be a force to be reckoned with! My review will go up within a weeks time, so be on the look out and prepare to be surprised on the sound quality!...Check out some of his websites PIC's below.
> 
> *Courtesy of SFR for the D.T.6 MAX
> 
> ...


Link? TIA


----------



## Atek2019

Tzennn said:


> HBB just upload the graph, looks like a really good set tho


it looks like dark iem


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 7, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> Link? TIA


I don't think they're on Aliexpress yet, but I can send you the link to Taobao for now...

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.134.c8747484RuI9ua&id=669569115710

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

Atek2019 said:


> it looks like dark iem



Yeah it does, but this IEM has planars and piezos, so possibly they may sound a bit different from standard BA/DDs from a graph perspective.

The piezos generally add air and fast transients, so maybe this might boost the higher frequencies more than can be seen on graphs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Apr 7, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x
> 
> Raptgo Hook X
> 
> ...


Planars typically have low bass impact. Thin notes and lacking weight. Piezo's are used for highs and detail retrieval and air. So are the planars. So are they going to use the planar for the bass? This is a disaster waiting to happen for those who are treble sensitive or want deep bass or thick notes?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Atek2019 said:


> it looks like dark iem


Dark? a dark planar or piezo? WHAT?!


----------



## Tzennn

Atek2019 said:


> it looks like dark iem


It's not lol piezo gonna hurt your ears with it's sizzling (guarantee). My guess is it gonna sound dry detail.


----------



## Tzennn

Lol feel like it's the ultimate GK10 to me



Based on the graph, it have more mid bass than timeless so it's might fix soft bass, treble is pretty much the same as GK10 with slightly less 5k and 11k, meaning less fatiguing and sound as detail as GK10, just my 2 cents tho


----------



## Jmop (Apr 8, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Lol feel like it's the ultimate GK10 to me
> 
> Based on the graph, it have more mid bass than timeless so it's might fix soft bass, treble is pretty much the same as GK10 with slightly less 5k and 11k, meaning less fatiguing and sound as detail as GK10, just my 2 cents tho


Bad Guy's graphs are kind of smoothed over though, that 9k peak might be a problem.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x
> 
> Raptgo Hook X
> 
> ...


I have that arriving shortly.....and will report back here as to quality.  *But maybe some mistake as the price is way lower? *

$239.00 · In stock at Linsoul.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Planars typically have low bass impact. Thin notes and lacking weight. Piezo's are used for highs and detail retrieval and air. So are the planars. So are they going to use the planar for the bass? This is a disaster waiting to happen for those who are treble sensitive or want deep bass or thick notes?



Agree with you haha. 

And this Hook X is an open backed design too, I wonder how much bass they can deliver with an open backed concept.

Even on their store page, they did say it was a: *"New concept New attempt"! @Redcarmoose *will be our beta tester!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 8, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Agree with you haha.
> 
> And this Hook X is an open backed design too, I wonder how much bass they can deliver with an open backed concept.
> 
> Even on their store page, they did say it was a: *"New concept New attempt"! @Redcarmoose *will be our beta tester!


The TRN Bax is open back. More open than any I’ve ever seen first hand, yet it has bass to die for!


----------



## AlexCBSN

baskingshark said:


> Agree with you haha.
> 
> And this Hook X is an open backed design too, I wonder how much bass they can deliver with an open backed concept.
> 
> Even on their store page, they did say it was a: *"New concept New attempt"! @Redcarmoose *will be our beta tester!


I foresee a timeless competition with better treble and airiness.

Did anyone pre order the Thor 2? After owning the first, I went all in, can’t wait for it


----------



## Redcarmoose

AlexCBSN said:


> I foresee a timeless competition with better treble and airiness.
> 
> Did anyone pre order the Thor 2? After owning the first, I went all in, can’t wait for it


Now THAT’S exciting!


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> The TRN Bax is open back. More open than any I’ve ever seen first hand, yet it has bass to die for!
> 
> The color IS different, maybe they smell like limes?



TRN BAX has a DD for the bass though. Yeah i've tried some open backed IEMs with DD bass that have massive bass quantities eg Final E3000/5000, TFZ Tequila, but this Hook X one is a planar + piezo, extremely unique combination to say the least.

It could turn out to be a flop or a massive successful proof of concept. Look forward to your impressions man!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 8, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Agree with you haha.
> 
> And this Hook X is an open backed design too, I wonder how much bass they can deliver with an open backed concept.
> 
> Even on their store page, they did say it was a: *"New concept New attempt"! @Redcarmoose *will be our beta tester!





baskingshark said:


> TRN BAX has a DD for the bass though. Yeah i've tried some open backed IEMs with DD bass that have massive bass quantities eg Final E3000/5000, TFZ Tequila, but this Hook X one is a planar + piezo, extremely unique combination to say the least.
> 
> It could turn out to be a flop or a massive successful proof of concept. Look forward to your impressions man!


Yes, I see where you’re going with this. Still I can’t figure out why your price is posting so high? Is that a dated screen capture?


----------



## superuser1

Redcarmoose said:


> The TRN Bax is open back. More open than any I’ve ever seen first hand, yet it has bass to die for!


How much is the open back music bleed/ leak


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 8, 2022)

superuser1 said:


> How much is the open back music bleed/ leak


Well, only a little more than a closed back IEM. As it was burning-in my Wife mentioned it only one time. She did notice it once in 4 days, and it was playing next to the bed for a full 4 days. She didn’t even tell me to turn it off, only hay, I hear music playing?

But really it’s somehow nothing to worry about, of course it does look like it would be cause for concern, but no.....it’s fine!

Cheers!


----------



## Barndoor

baskingshark said:


> More details for the upcoming Moondrop Chu:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1163190081107620
> 
> ...


Chu is now available from moondrop Ali store. $20. Looks like it could be a fixed cable.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 8, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Chu is now available from moondrop Ali store. $20. Looks like it could be a fixed cable.


Yes 20$ and looks good tho



Edit: sorry, unable to take that thought out of my mind


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 8, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Chu is now available from moondrop Ali store. $20. Looks like it could be a fixed cable.



Thanks for the headsup!

Link here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004133044009.html

Comes with obligatory Moondrop waifu. Seems to be marketed as the successor of the Spaceship. Graph looks like the Moondrop inhouse VSDF tuning, which is kind of an amalgam between diffuse field and Harman tuning. Comes with Spring tips too.

I'm a bit disappointed with the non-detachable cable though, but can close one eye since it is 20 bucks. Anyways, $20 would be competing with stuff like the Tanchjim Tanya and BLON BL-03.


----------



## lushmelody

Really, Moondrop? Almost all $5 IEMs right now are detachatable cables designs, there is no excuse. Anyway, let's see how it performs compared to NiceHCK DB1...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 8, 2022)

$239.00 https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/raptgo-hook-x


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the OVA SG-01 in my ears. These are indeed an upgrade on the older SG-01. These sounds like another variant of the harmon tuning.  Well balanced good clarity, good imaging, natural timbre.  Tonality is spot on. Not warm and not bright right in the middle.  Sound has very good balancing. Tonally and timbrally accurate. Bass end is dynamic in nature seems a bit more mid bass than sub. Mids have some solid substance. Treble has good extension. Technicalities are not the last word at the price level but nothing to complain about either. Well imaged moderate stage in all directions. Really for the bux these sound very good. Another contender at the sub $50 price point.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Redcarmoose said:


> $239.00 https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/raptgo-hook-x



Just listening biasing the audience already with the opening lines, already got me annoyed. Linsoul must do a ton of money with him.

The set sounds good in theory, but ive seen this show before


----------



## PeacockObscura

Well I hope they do cos I just ordered a set...


----------



## PeacockObscura

AlexCBSN said:


> Just listening biasing the audience already with the opening lines, already got me annoyed. Linsoul must do a ton of money with him.
> 
> The set sounds good in theory, but ive seen this show before


Well I hope they do cos I just ordered a set...


----------



## PhonoPhi

AlexCBSN said:


> Just listening biasing the audience already with the opening lines, already got me annoyed. Linsoul must do a ton of money with him.
> ...


I personally never ordered from Linsoul and Penon not to contribute to such promotions.


----------



## AlexCBSN

PeacockObscura said:


> Well I hope they do cos I just ordered a set...



I don't doubt it will be a good set, that's for sure. Graph looks mighty good, heck with a good piezo implementation and bass similar to the timeless, I would be down for a set, since the only thing I didnt like from the latter was the treble. Don't mind my comment brother. I'm just not fond of reviewers making this kind of moves.


----------



## Bitsir

Anyone else waiting on their Thor Mjölnir MK2?

After having tried and owned multiple multi-BA, hybrids, tribrids, quadbrids, planars, earbuds, piezo and single DD.... my conclusion 
is that, ultimately, nothing beats a single DD IEM at simply sounding correct, coherent and conveying the exquisite soul of music in general but human voices in particular.

Very excited to hear the Mjölnir MK2 with its large 12.56mm unique 3-layer Fusion composite diaphragm!


----------



## AlexCBSN

Bitsir said:


> Anyone else waiting on their Thor Mjölnir MK2?
> 
> After having tried and owned multiple multi-BA, hybrids, tribrids, quadbrids, planars, earbuds, piezo and single DD.... my conclusion
> is that, ultimately, nothing beats a single DD IEM at simply sounding correct, coherent and conveying the exquisite soul of music in general but human voices in particular.
> ...


I do, ordered mine right away, the first was great but required a bit of tweaking (closing a port and toying with the included mesh) but ended up being one of my faves 

Hoping for this one to out match it's predecessor


----------



## WAON303

That Raptgo IEM has a ton of potential, but I wouldn't be surprised if something better comes out in a few months (If not weeks from now.) 

Also, Planar + Piezo is a driver combination I have never seen before.

2021 was the year of EST drivers.
2022 is looking to be the war of Planar sets.

Planars have the potential to be truly amazing and will completely revolutionize the budget landscape. You'd no longer need to shell a grand to get TOTL resolution and still have respectable tuning. DD and BA drivers are sweating buckets right now, though I think both will still have their uses even when Planars rule the IEM world.

Wallets are looking mighty empty


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 8, 2022)

Edit.


----------



## antdroid

BTW, it says Planar + Bone Conduction on the box


----------



## WAON303

Bone Conduction heh? I think the Hook-x might be the only IEM right now that uses this driver config if what's inside the IEM is an actual BC driver.

The only IEMs I know that use Bone Conduction is one of Unique Melody's flagship models (Forgot the name.) and the famous Aftershokz headphones.

Pretty gimmicky tech if I'm brutally honest, but I do see some potential.


----------



## Tzennn

WAON303 said:


> Bone Conduction heh? I think the Hook-x might be the only IEM right now that uses this driver config if what's inside the IEM is an actual BC driver.
> 
> The only IEMs I know that use Bone Conduction is one of Unique Melody's flagship models (Forgot the name.) and the famous Aftershokz headphones.
> 
> Pretty gimmicky tech if I'm brutally honest, but I do see some potential.


Ier acoustic have some good BC iem too. If i remember correctly, BC is basically stack of piezo so i guess it make sense


----------



## baskingshark

antdroid said:


> BTW, it says Planar + Bone Conduction on the box



Wow, it says Piezo on the store link:






Need someone brave enough to open up the IEM to verify haha. But I mean a piezo generally has a piezo "brittle" zing to the sound, so do you hear that?


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup!
> 
> Link here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004133044009.html
> ...


I'm kinda over this type of response tbh, the heavy bass and upper mid boosts kinda kill the lower mid fundamentals. It's just not very musical.. Tanya, I love ya, Tanya mk2, can't wait to see it.


----------



## antdroid

bone conduction drivers can be made from piezoelectric materials.


----------



## antdroid

WAON303 said:


> Bone Conduction heh? I think the Hook-x might be the only IEM right now that uses this driver config if what's inside the IEM is an actual BC driver.
> 
> The only IEMs I know that use Bone Conduction is one of Unique Melody's flagship models (Forgot the name.) and the famous Aftershokz headphones.
> 
> Pretty gimmicky tech if I'm brutally honest, but I do see some potential.



The MEST and a couple others from the UM lineup have BC drivers.

My first impressions of the Hook is that it actually has a mid-range that reminds me of the softness and lower-resness of Aftershokz, which i have listened to recently within the last couple weeks. That said, its a pleasant sound, maybe too smoothed over, and missing exacting detail and edge. It's tonality is for the most part fine, it just presents sound a little softer and different. I wouldn't call this hi-res audio for some reason, but this is just my initial impressions after about an hour of listening. These are very comfortable to wear and the color of the cable is really nice. Connectors are also swappable.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 9, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Seeing the Zen and the Sony Z1R and some of the other heavyweights in your collection, this endorsement of the BAX is stunning.


Well, there is always the “Honeymoon” Phase. Which a reviewer can not escape if they want their reviews to come out in a reasonable time frame. But I mean how does a Honeymoon Phase affect side by side comparisons? I don’t know? Still it’s also a little crazy being the first one on the block with an IEM, as if someone says anything you all of a sudden perceive it, somewhat.

 But even later now......I still really enjoy the Bax. It’s a fun set. Though it’s not exactly tame, or prim and proper!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Wow, it says Piezo on the store link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is $239. Not your price listed? Your price is wrong.


----------



## ian91 (Apr 9, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I'm kinda over this type of response tbh, the heavy bass and upper mid boosts kinda kill the lower mid fundamentals. It's just not very musical.. Tanya, I love ya, Tanya mk2, can't wait to see it.



Interesting. I tried to love Tanya but the bass texture was subpar and too boosted. The low midrange was well exposed but sounded on the thinner side for my tastes.

I've ordered the Chu as I do like the look of the FR. A few extra pairs of Spring tips to have around won't hurt either.


----------



## Jmop (Apr 9, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Interesting. I tried to love Tanya but the bass texture was subpar and too boosted for my taste. The low midrange was well exposed but sounded on the thinner side for my tastes.
> 
> I've ordered the Chu as I do like the look of the FR. A few extra pairs of Spring tips to have around won't hurt either.


Tanya's bass has decent shape but yeah, too boosted and bleeds a bit. I was more impressed by the soundstage and overall balance for the price.


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> Tanya's bass has decent shape but yeah, too boosted and bleeds a bit. I was more impressed by the soundstage and overall balance for the price.



Yep, I totally agree. The soundstage and overall execution set a standard at the price for sure.


----------



## Jmop

ian91 said:


> Yep, I totally agree. The soundstage and overall execution set a standard at the price for sure.


I'd say Final E500 and FiiO JD3 are also great buys for $20. JD3 just needs a source with quick decay to tighten up the mid-treble, otherwise it starts to sound more like it's price lol


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> I'd say Final E500 and FiiO JD3 are also great buys for $20. JD3 just needs a source with quick decay to tighten up the mid-treble, otherwise it starts to sound more like it's price lol



The E500 is another solid choice at that price point for imaging and soundstage but tonally something was 'off' about them. I mostly used them for gaming. I preferred the E1000 for music.  I haven't heard the JD3, maybe one day! One thing is for certain, around that price it is a very competitive place in the market.


----------



## Jmop

ian91 said:


> The E500 is another solid choice at that price point for imaging and soundstage but tonally something was 'off' about them. I mostly used them for gaming. I preferred the E1000 for music.  I haven't heard the JD3, maybe one day! One thing is for certain, around that price it is a very competitive place in the market.


Really? I don't remember that, I sold it cuz I couldn't get a good fit but maybe I'll pick up the 1000. I didn't have my wide bore SpinFits at the time which would've gave more distance from my baby ear canals. You can't go wrong with the JD3, they feel solid too, though I would've preferred not to have the mic.. can't win em all.


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> The E500 is another solid choice at that price point for imaging and soundstage but tonally something was 'off' about them. I mostly used them for gaming. I preferred the E1000 for music.  I haven't heard the JD3, maybe one day! One thing is for certain, around that price it is a very competitive place in the market.



Yeah agree with this. I also thought tonally the E500 was a bit strange and was a bit meh for music (except binaural tracks where they excelled superbly), I think the lack of pinna gain and a rolled off upper treble may play a part, and they are also pretty hard to drive.

But I found they were quite good for movies and gaming due to the good imaging and soundstage at this price. And they come with Final E tips, which cost around $15 USD. So for the $20 asking price for the E500, you are actually getting the IEMs for 5 bucks haha. The cables are downright crappy (microphonic, thin and non-detachable), but for $20, that's nitpicking.






Graph of the Final E500 via IEC711 compliant coupler.


----------



## Jmop (Apr 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yeah agree with this. I also thought tonally the E500 was a bit strange and was a bit meh for music (except binaural tracks where they excelled superbly), I think the lack of pinna gain and a rolled off upper treble may play a part, and they are also pretty hard to drive.
> 
> But I found they were quite good for movies and gaming due to the good imaging and soundstage at this price. And they come with Final E tips, which cost around $15 USD. So for the $20 asking price for the E500, you are actually getting the IEMs for 5 bucks haha. The cables are downright crappy (microphonic, thin and non-detachable), but for $20, that's nitpicking.
> 
> ...


Crin’s graph shows rough channel matching in the bass so maybe that’s the weird tonality. They were a perfect match for my picky Shozy Alien (gold) in terms of drivability and cutting down hiss, same with Tanya.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup!
> 
> Link here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004133044009.html
> ...


The fact these come with spring tips makes the Chu an extremely attractive buy given the dirt cheap price.

Hopefully Chu is a Spaceship improvement and not a variation of the shouty tuning Moondrop seems to love to stick on their sub $50 IEMs.


----------



## G777

WAON303 said:


> The fact these come with spring tips makes the Chu an extremely attractive buy given the dirt cheap price.
> 
> Hopefully Chu is a Spaceship improvement and not a variation of the shouty tuning Moondrop seems to love to stick on their sub $50 IEMs.


Unfortunately, it looks like it'll be another shouty one based on their FR graph.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Smoothed over sound? With a Piezo and planar? Soft, smooth and bassy? NO WONDER HBB LIKED IT?! That's what he likes. That's not what I like. PASS.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 11, 2022)

*Heartfield Acoustic Deer IEM
First Impressions: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/heartfield-acoustic-deer-in-ear-monitor.962914/*

So far with only 50 hours of burn-in I will attempt to describe the sound. Laughingly, I've only listened to 320kbps from a phone. Though maybe that's the planned purpose? The funny part this is the first IEM that my wife saw and instantly wanted to barrow. That is unique in that we have been married 23 years and she has never even tried one of my headphones or IEMs.

I'm figuring I will notice improvement as the 6.8mm composite diaphragm driver loosens up? At only 50 hours it has shown much improvement from OTB.

They fit great! It's very much a subtle V. The bass is not really that heavy (mostly sub-bass region) though it is extended and full tone. Nice rolled-off treble with way way more smoothness than 1st noted OTB. I'm starting to guess I can get into this with EDM anyway. Sound-wise the stage is by far most extended right to left. Not so much forward and back like the TRN Bax was. But it's absolutely a refreshing sound which makes this endeavor more fun than ever. I mean if I had to I could listen to EDM with a phone playing 320 kbps all day long. I seem to hear the heavy weight (It's heavy solid metal) of the fact that nothing is resonating. This thing is heavy, though it affects the sound, coming from a black as night background......which is actually unique. Such unique weight and sound due to the background. As far as treble it's the regular DD effect, This is way more even handed (bass) than the Tipsey Pinestone Sea I just reviewed.






Edit:
Well today I’ve tried it with more gear. Reminds me of the $169.00 Spring 2, except better slightly more forward treble. Also to me and other reviewers the Spring 2 had zero sub-bass, where here we only have a little sub-bass, no midbass at all.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 10, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/raptgo-hook-x-in-ear-monitor.962907/#post-16906432


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 11, 2022)

New See Audio IEM incoming. The Rinko Shadow. Touted to be their cheapest IEM yet:

https://www.facebook.com/Seeaudio2020/posts/529955108746206







Yume was excellent tonally but was weak technically and lacked subbass.
Bravery was so so in my book, nothing ground-breaking, but I hope this Rinko Shadow will sound as good as it looks!

Oh and the Rinko looks like it is also their first single DD project.


----------



## wdelta06

Redcarmoose said:


> I have that arriving shortly.....and will report back here as to quality.  *But maybe some mistake as the price is way lower? *
> 
> $239.00 · In stock at Linsoul.


And Amazon...


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 11, 2022)

New Tin HIFI planar IEM:

Tin P1 Max





https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/483547196803080

14.2 mm planar

LOL I thought they just released the P1 Plus and P2 in relatively recent times. Though TBH, for Tin HIFI's recent releases, some were quite hit or miss (eg Tin T2 Evo, P2, T5; the latter 2 necessitated a retune a few weeks after release). Tin T3 Plus was quite hyped and was relatively successful, so hoping this P1 Max will go the way of the T3 Plus.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Are you even making IEMs if you are not introducing (several) planar models this year? That's at least the impression i'm getting. I'll keep to my 7hz Timeless and wait out the deluge this year until we know what's really worthwhile.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI planar IEM:
> 
> Tin P1 Max
> 
> ...


It's nice to see some big boys come out with proper shape.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI planar IEM:
> 
> Tin P1 Max
> 
> ...


Lol i wonder when we get Tin P1 Pro Max


----------



## r31ya

Tzennn said:


> Lol i wonder when we get Tin P1 Pro Max


Shortly before we got Tin P1 Pro Max+Ultra


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> Shortly before we got Tin P1 Pro Max+Ultra


Suddenly it become a headphone!


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 11, 2022)

https://www.smabat.com/collections/all

Smabat is having a storewide sale on their main shop page. Most of their earbuds are on discount there.
But I'm a bit tempted to get the NC02 which is an IEM, read good things about the first NCO (which is sadly out of production).



Anyways friends, you guys were talking about MAX IEMs, LOL TRN just released a new TRN TA1 Max: https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/524780199049559

Now every manufacturer and their dog and cat are kicking out "MAX" versions of their original IEMs. Using the word "Pro" is so passe.


----------



## G777

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI planar IEM:
> 
> Tin P1 Max
> 
> ...


Looks like it has the same driver as the Timeless. I wonder if they are tuned similarly 🤔


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> https://www.smabat.com/collections/all
> 
> Smabat is having a storewide sale on their main shop page. Most of their earbuds are on discount there.
> But I'm a bit tempted to get the NC02 which is an IEM, read good things about the first NCO (which is sadly out of production).
> ...


Bruh stop with max and pro lol


----------



## Barndoor

G777 said:


> Looks like it has the same driver as the Timeless. I wonder if they are tuned similarly 🤔


Doesn't the timeless use a 14.8mm driver, whereas the P1 is 14.2mm?


----------



## G777

Barndoor said:


> Doesn't the timeless use a 14.8mm driver, whereas the P1 is 14.2mm?


S12 uses a 14.8mm planar. Timeless uses 14.2mm.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 11, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.smabat.com/collections/all
> 
> Smabat is having a storewide sale on their main shop page. Most of their earbuds are on discount there.
> But I'm a bit tempted to get the NC02 which is an IEM, read good things about the first NCO (which is sadly out of production).
> ...


TRN TA1 is very well recieved and it is a good budget hybrid equipped with knowles BA.
The successor TRN TA2 and TRN TA not so much.

Here's hoping TRN TA1 max to improve TA1 and not to f*ck it up.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I doubt it. The Timeless is a planar you can run through almost any DAP and it sounds fine. a DAP with high gain and it's sounds really good. With an amp it sounds amazing. Now the TinHifi planars are notoriously power hungry and sound like crap without an amp.


----------



## Penon

Dsnuts said:


> Got the OVA SG-01 in my ears. These are indeed an upgrade on the older SG-01. These sounds like another variant of the harmon tuning.  Well balanced good clarity, good imaging, natural timbre.  Tonality is spot on. Not warm and not bright right in the middle.  Sound has very good balancing. Tonally and timbrally accurate. Bass end is dynamic in nature seems a bit more mid bass than sub. Mids have some solid substance. Treble has good extension. Technicalities are not the last word at the price level but nothing to complain about either. Well imaged moderate stage in all directions. Really for the bux these sound very good. Another contender at the sub $50 price point.



Hello everyone , *Reecho *SG-01 OVA is available now  

https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-01-ova.html


----------



## Jmop

Dsnuts said:


> Got the OVA SG-01 in my ears. These are indeed an upgrade on the older SG-01. These sounds like another variant of the harmon tuning.  Well balanced good clarity, good imaging, natural timbre.  Tonality is spot on. Not warm and not bright right in the middle.  Sound has very good balancing. Tonally and timbrally accurate. Bass end is dynamic in nature seems a bit more mid bass than sub. Mids have some solid substance. Treble has good extension. Technicalities are not the last word at the price level but nothing to complain about either. Well imaged moderate stage in all directions. Really for the bux these sound very good. Another contender at the sub $50 price point.


How are they can upgrade to the old version? Can you hear anything different in the response when looking at the old graph?


----------



## Carpet

danieldvk said:


> Does anyone know or have more information about these headphones below, they think they are very beautiful but there is little information about the sound behavior of each one of them:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/1100218270?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.7b337c65ZCGFCT
> 
> EPZ Q1
> ...


That Dark Faceplate on the Q1 is a dead ringer for the GS Audio GD3C. Dark wood with gold foil. Just with black on the medial shell rather than clear. I  wonder if they're produced in the same factory?


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 12, 2022)

While waiting for my OG Dee Tee6 to come, did anyone have the new deetee6 Max (and compare with og)?


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> TRN TA1 is very well recieved and it is a good budget hybrid equipped with knowles BA.
> The successor TRN TA2 and TRN TA not so much.
> 
> Here's hoping TRN TA1 max to improve TA1 and not to f*ck it up.


Design wise 2 pin is better durability. They shouldnt go MMCX again 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Redcarmoose

TINHIFI T1S


----------



## Redcarmoose

Also found more details on TINHIFI P1 Max.


----------



## r31ya

lushmelody said:


> Design wise 2 pin is better durability. They shouldnt go MMCX again 🤦‍♂️


I don't particularly fond of barrel connector.
I went through a lot of audio technica A2DC which despite i like how my ATH-e40 sounds, it now sat in my home since i'm tired of buying new cable every few month.


----------



## warbles

Redcarmoose said:


> *First Impressions:*
> 
> _These are full-on amazing. It's been 24 hours and they are starting to smooth out. Nothing wrong OTB......they sounded great, but bass and imaging seem to be improving. I will post a formal review in about 3 or 4 days. So far though totally impressed. The FR is perfect, they sound exactly like a dialed in home-theatre. Super fast and tight bass, which reaches just as low as you would want to go, textured and smooth. The EST adds a leading edge edge which is bumble-bee like and sexy. Everything totally goes together, doesn't sound like a hybrid. This has got to be the best TRN so far? I mean I haven't heard anything other TRN, but I can't believe anything sounds better? This is TOTL flagship town! One of the best if not THE best IEM I own. I'm floored._


Bumble bee like?? 😳


----------



## DBaldock9

lushmelody said:


> Design wise 2 pin is better durability. They shouldnt go MMCX again 🤦‍♂️



I keep seeing different people post similar statements. 
But consider the failure mode for the two types of connectors, when lying down to sleep - if excessive lateral force is exerted at the connection, the MMCX will tilt/unplug, but the 2-pin will break, which I consider less durable.


----------



## MVVp

I sleep on my side with iems almost every night and I have never broken a 2-pin connector. I stopped buying MMCX models because they disconnected frequently and in one case the connector became unusable. Tbf I have one 2-pin iem that sometimes disconnects (a Tripowin).


----------



## DBaldock9

MVVp said:


> I sleep on my side with iems almost every night and I have never broken a 2-pin connector. I stopped buying MMCX models because they disconnected frequently and in one case the connector became unusable. Tbf I have one 2-pin iem that sometimes disconnects (a Tripowin).



Just out of curiosity - which shallow shell 2-pin IEMs have you found? 

For MMCX IEMs that fit comfortably when I'm on my side, I've found Pizen PianoTrio, Tennmak Pro, Rose Aurora, & Kinera BA05. The Audio Sense T100 & T180 have shallow bodies - but long, thin nozzles, like an Etymotic.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 12, 2022)

warbles said:


> Bumble bee like?? 😳






I put that word in my review also. Lol
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-bax.25781/ 

It’s not nonsense. There is a leading edge to the EST treble. I knew someone would make fun of such a descriptive term, or at least ask. The leading treble edge buzzes in its small character, in relation to the Balanced Armature leading treble edge which does not. It’s an attempt to describe EST character. As endearing as the character is, it is the only way to (I could) describe it?

It’s the strangeness of/in sound descriptions.....take it all with a grain of salt and/or humor.


----------



## willywill

Meze Audio Advar, more info coming April 15


----------



## ExTubeGamer

The TRN BAX sounds like a dream come true. If the detail retrieval reaches TOTL level it would be perfect.


----------



## InvisibleInk

ExTubeGamer said:


> The TRN BAX sounds like a dream come true. If the detail retrieval reaches TOTL level it would be perfect.



If you buy it, try not to buy it from the AliExpress official store.


----------



## baskingshark

DBaldock9 said:


> I keep seeing different people post similar statements.
> But consider the failure mode for the two types of connectors, when lying down to sleep - if excessive lateral force is exerted at the connection, the MMCX will tilt/unplug, but the 2-pin will break, which I consider less durable.



Putting sleeping with the IEM aside, I generally found that MMCX are less durable with repeated cable changes. They female MMCX connector on the IEM tends to become lose and the IEM spins like a windvane with sound cut out.  So for folks who change cables a lot, this may be an issue. 

But I ever asked a customs maker regarding 2-pin versus MMCX, he said that actually MMCX connectors come in different grades, from cheaper (and possible lower quality), to higher end expensive ones. Most budget CHIFI tend to cut costs, so they utilize the lower quality ones, which may explain the higher failure rate.

Although, 2-pin as you say can break in the shell, and there are many variants for 2-pin connectors eg recessed/protruding, angled/straight, QDC, round etc, so some 2-pin aftermarket cables may not be compatible. MMCX tend to be more universal, other than some sneaky companies that use proprietary ones.




willywill said:


> Meze Audio Advar, more info coming April 15



I tried this out at Can Jam Singapore recently.

The Advar has quite good resolution and technicalities, considering it is a single DD set, I even mistook it for a multi-driver initially. Warm V-shaped tuning.

Bass is north of neutral, but bass quality is nevertheless very good, with good texturing and a well extended sub-bass. Soundstage is about average, width > height/depth. Layering and imaging is pretty good. Upper mids can get a tinge hot, but this is dependent on a few factors like hearing health, volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), eartips, pinna gain (ear anatomy) etc.


----------



## Surf Monkey

InvisibleInk said:


> If you buy it, try not to buy it from the AliExpress official store.



Why?


----------



## InvisibleInk

Surf Monkey said:


> Why?



I had a bad experience. Never received my item. Poor communication, then arbitration. Just unpleasant. Buy it from HiFiGo or SHENZHEN or Linsoul, or Amazon, or just anybody else.


----------



## yaps66

Surf Monkey said:


> Why?


Good question but I believe some of the stores on Aliexpress may not be as reliable. I believe if you buy from the more reputable stores, it should be ok. I have ordered a number of times from Aliexpress and so far no issues. I would not go so far is to not recommend Aliexpress but will just caution to be selective which store. Prices vary though and the cheapest may not be as reliable. I have read on head-fi many who have bad experience with Aliexpress but I am not sure at which stage of the supply chain is the problem. All my Aliexpress purchases have been routed through Singapore into Vietnam. I have had close to 20 orders so far and all have arrived.


----------



## yaps66

InvisibleInk said:


> I had a bad experience. Never received my item. Poor communication, then arbitration. Just unpleasant. Buy it from HiFiGo or SHENZHEN or Linsoul, or Amazon, or just anybody else.


+1 from HiFiGo, Shenzhen or Linsoul. These are all reliable and have not had any bad experiences with them too!


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> TRN TA1 is very well recieved and it is a good budget hybrid equipped with knowles BA.
> The successor TRN TA2 and TRN TA not so much.
> 
> Here's hoping TRN TA1 max to improve TA1 and not to f*ck it up.


I thought most people didn't like that set because the FR is no bueno (Especially that huge hole at 6k.)

Crinacle hated the TA2.

TRN stock tuning in general is not great, I'd be surprised if the TA1 max is any good.

8/10 on eye candy tho, the TA1 Max shells are quite nice and remind me of the Fiio FA7s shells.


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> I thought most people didn't like that set because the FR is no bueno (Especially that huge hole at 6k.)
> 
> Crinacle hated the TA2.
> 
> ...



TRN TA2 and TA were bad. LowFI sounding. Would rate them around 2/5. TA2 is the worse offender as it has more drivers and costs more, but sounds just as LowFI.

TA1 is okay for the price (well at least it is the best of the other 2 TA/TA2 siblings), so I think that was the best selling model of the 3. Probably they wanna leverage on the good sales by churning out a "MAX" model.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 12, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Good question but I believe some of the stores on Aliexpress may not be as reliable. I believe if you buy from the more reputable stores, it should be ok. I have ordered a number of times from Aliexpress and so far no issues. I would not go so far is to not recommend Aliexpress but will just caution to be selective which store. Prices vary though and the cheapest may not be as reliable. I have read on head-fi many who have bad experience with Aliexpress but I am not sure at which stage of the supply chain is the problem. All my Aliexpress purchases have been routed through Singapore into Vietnam. I have had close to 20 orders so far and all have arrived.



Right. As with eBay I try to shop the seller, not the item. I’ve ordered about the same number of things there as you have. I always check how many people are following the shop and what the shop’s feedback looks like. The reason I asked in this case is that the post suggested the official TRN store on AliX is unreliable. That strikes me as noteworthy. Typically the official stores of these companies are pretty reliable.


----------



## Jmop (Apr 12, 2022)

Yup, Aliexpress is a platform, same as eBay and Amazon. Always double check the seller. It annoys me when people write reviews on Amazon items that have to do with shipping issues or damaged packaging. Have had good experiences with Linsoul and HiFiGo, I think Linsoul was faster.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> TRN TA2 and TA were bad. LowFI sounding. Would rate them around 2/5. TA2 is the worse offender as it has more drivers and costs more, but sounds just as LowFI.
> 
> TA1 is okay for the price (well at least it is the best of the other 2 TA/TA2 siblings), so I think that was the best selling model of the 3. Probably they wanna leverage on the good sales by churning out a "MAX" model.


Hope is not max as in bigger 6k hole, I'd laugh if I see that on the TA1 Max FR graph.

If anything, Tin Hifi thought us that their definition of evo means making a worse Tin T2 Pro which absolutely no one asked for. 

Man, they sure love making revisions of their lineup, with the P1 Max being their newest baby. (I guess Tin Hifi realized the P1 Plus kind of flopped and they need a slice of the Planar pie.)

Wonder when the Tin T2 Evo 2.0. Pro Max will come out.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Wonder when the Tin T2 Evo 2.0. Pro Max will come out.



Probably shortly before the Tin T2 Evo 2.0 Pro Max+ comes out.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

InvisibleInk said:


> I had a bad experience. Never received my item. Poor communication, then arbitration. Just unpleasant. Buy it from HiFiGo or SHENZHEN or Linsoul, or Amazon, or just anybody else.


This so strange... TRN Petter (TRN official store) top seller and send me a new after broken iems without afterpay.
My frinds from big forum can confirm it.
If you just not receive something - send a message to store


----------



## MVVp

DBaldock9 said:


> Just out of curiosity - which shallow shell 2-pin IEMs have you found?
> 
> For MMCX IEMs that fit comfortably when I'm on my side, I've found Pizen PianoTrio, Tennmak Pro, Rose Aurora, & Kinera BA05. The Audio Sense T100 & T180 have shallow bodies - but long, thin nozzles, like an Etymotic.


I always return to the Aria, the most comfortable for me and also the most relaxing, clear and detailed IEM within my price range, without the sibilance of many others, like the Blon 03 and to a lesser extent Blon 05s and Heart Mirror. The Starfield sticks out just slightly further, so I use it less than the Aria.
It may be that the shape of my ears is more accomodating than others.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 13, 2022)

Lol i thought 7$ was low, until my local eshop listed it




5$ btw


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Max out




https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-p1-max*


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> *Max out
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-p1-max*


You takin one for the team?? Really hope the frequency response "measures up."


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> You takin one for the team?? Really hope the frequency response "measures up."


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-p1-max.962951/

Hopefully it will be here in about 5 days? I'll report back, then.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-p1-max.962951/
> 
> Hopefully it will be here in about 5 days? I'll report back, then.


Let's gooo


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Let's gooo


Yes, actually I don’t really know when I’m getting them. It turns out to be a pre-order that will not get shipped till the end of the month. 

So I jumped the gun, on guessing an arrival date. Oh, well. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, actually I don’t really know when I’m getting them. It turns out to be a pre-order that will not get shipped till the end of the month.
> 
> So I jumped the gun, on guessing an arrival date. Oh, well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


It's all the same to me, feedback is always appreciated


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 14, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-p1-max.962951/
> 
> Hopefully it will be here in about 5 days? I'll report back, then.





Jmop said:


> Let's gooo





Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, actually I don’t really know when I’m getting them. It turns out to be a pre-order that will not get shipped till the end of the month.
> 
> So I jumped the gun, on guessing an arrival date. Oh, well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!





Jmop said:


> It's all the same to me, feedback is always appreciated


Looks like 5 days out, after all. In 5 days or so I’ll be Maxed Out. I will report back.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 14, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tipsy-ttromso-pinestone-sea.25757/reviews#review-28179
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tipsy-ttromso-pinestone-sea.962618/page-3#post-16914242

*His review is exactly parallel to mine. Even the talks of SPC cables being the way to go.*


----------



## Atek2019 (Apr 14, 2022)

LAFITEAR LF4 ( 2DD+6BA total )
out of the box - Initial impression :
Suprisingly, this iem is very good overall.
- the cable and stock eartips are fit to the iem, no need to change them.
- mild V shape.
- I love the bass.
- the bass is very fast response.
- Sub bass focus but not sacrify the mid bass.
- the texture of bass is enough or little bit lack
- the quantity of bass is enough compare to edx pro (the quantity is over)
- vocal is not forward or recessed.
- there is a peak in mids high (maybe around 5 Khz), maybe need to burn in. the only cons in SQ.
- the treble is well extend, not too bright.
- the detail is enough
- the soundstage is wide.
- the imaging is good,proper. Wide, depth and high are proper.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 14, 2022)

Atek2019 said:


> LAFITEAR LF4 ( 2DD+6BA total )
> out of the box - Initial inpression :
> Suprisingly, this iem is very good overall.
> - the cable and stock eartips are fit to the iem, no need to change them.
> ...


Lol my impression of DT9 sound exactly the same, is vocals sound a little bit rounded / not as spread out as CRA?
Edit: cramp vocals like DQ6, something like this


----------



## Atek2019 (Apr 14, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Lol my DT9 sound exactly the same, is vocals sound a little bit rounded / not as spread out as CRA?


the vocal of  CRA is more spreading. the vocal of LF4 is not really round with the stock cable... maybe need to change the cable


----------



## baskingshark

New Shanling IEM:

https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/posts/2171272026362705

Called MG600

Maple wood shell apparently. Single DD












Quite interested in the wooden shell part - generally of the stuff I tried that have wooden shells, it seems to give some mellow sound signature (though maybe with some loss of micro-details).


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> New Shanling IEM:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/posts/2171272026362705
> 
> ...



Love wood shells and I'm intrigued by the semi-open back but the shape of the shell is slightly unnatural for the ear, it's hard to make out for certain but it looks a bit too spherical.

Looking forward to impressions on these and an idea of price.


----------



## Dsnuts

This is what I got for graph on the new Tansio Mirai Sands.


----------



## BenF

Dsnuts said:


> This is what I got for graph on the new Tansio Mirai Sands.


Can't see the dB values on the left...


----------



## Surf Monkey

Muse Hi-Fi Power planar magnetic. Just arrived:


----------



## WAON303

Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?

There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great. 

It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?
> 
> There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great.
> 
> It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)



I’d say that from China’s perspective the rest of the world is a secondary market for these products, so we’d have to have a much better understanding of what consumers there think to draw any conclusions.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> New Shanling IEM:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/posts/2171272026362705
> 
> ...


I'm guessing there will be priced similarly to the QoA Adonis and Kinera Idun 2.0.? I'd like to see more woody IEMs at lower price tiers.

I'll give Shanling 9/10 for eye candy because these shells look fantastic! Sound wise, I'm not sure if these will be any good, Shanling isn't known for tuning but anything can happen if you get blessed by the Oppoty magic.

Never mind about the pricing, this Shanling uses a driver similar to the DUNU ZEN Pro.

600-800 maybe?


----------



## holsen

WAON303 said:


> I'm guessing there will be priced similarly to the QoA Adonis and Kinera Idun 2.0.? I'd like to see more woody IEMs at lower price tiers.
> 
> I'll give Shanling 9/10 for eye candy because these shells look fantastic! Sound wise, I'm not sure if these will be any good, Shanling isn't known for tuning but anything can happen if you get blessed by the Oppoty magic.


Never heard a shanling iem but I've had several devices and I love the tuning in them.   Go go OPPOTY!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?
> 
> There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great.
> 
> It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)


the video game market of the 80's was a completely different dynamic than the IEM market in China. That was a 2 year glut that was tied to consoles. The Chinese IEM market has been going for over a decade, and though the market gets glutted, the mechanism for the Chinese market is you have 100 companies pop up and release IEM's, and 90 go out of business, or get recycled into another company, while 10 make a profit and keep releasing subsequent IEM variations and improvements. Each year, rinse and repeat. Since IEM's aren't attached to any specific device, they are a single non-proprietary item, so there's no real crash that happens. Companies just come and go. The good ones rise, and the bad ones disappear, replaced by other upstarts.



holsen said:


> Never heard a shanling iem but I've had several devices and I love the tuning in them.   Go go OPPOTY!


Gary Shanling died, but apparently his legacy lives on!


----------



## freelancr

WAON303 said:


> Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?
> 
> There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great.
> 
> It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)


I don't think so. Maybe when inflation hits even harder. Would be interesting to see a business analyse where the most chifi IEMs are actually sold.


----------



## Tzennn

WAON303 said:


> Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?
> 
> There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great.
> 
> It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)


If you'd been follow smartphone scene, they only evolving and make even more than it is right now, with better technology and cheaper price! Literally can't crash, not yet


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 14, 2022)

The DeeTee6 just arrive, now for the fierce battle begin!



Intial impression: not as wide as i thought (maybe burn in will help?) big big bass with subbass focus (touch more bass than DT9 due to lower mid/ treble), slightly harsh in the vocals (10k peak), nice detail, maybe even more detail than CRA (need to test more). For now, tuning wise BFB Jinghong still the best (being Harman iem) but tech goes to DeeTee6
Edit: ugh stupid me, DeeTee6 been banned
Edit2: ugh note weight is so heavy that the music feels like it have a ball of steel dragging behind it


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 14, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> The DeeTee6 just arrive, now for the fierce battle begin!
> 
> Intial impression: not as wide as i thought (maybe burn in will help?) big big bass with subbass focus (touch more bass than DT9 due to lower mid/ treble), slightly harsh in the vocals (10k peak), nice detail, maybe even more detail than CRA (need to test more). For now, tuning wise BFB Jinghong still the best (being Harman iem) but tech goes to DeeTee6
> Edit: ugh stupid me, DeeTee6 been banned
> Edit2: ugh note weight is so heavy that the music feels like it have a ball of steel dragging behind it


The D.T.6 you received is a much older model, the first one of the D.T.6 series, which was pretty good for a tribrid at the time. But, there are much better tuned IEM's today compared to the older D.T.6. So, you should really try their newest D.T.6 series, the D.T.6 MAX. It's a totally different beast!

It should be out on Aliexpress stores this week for anyone interested, so you might want to keep an eye on these.



-Clear


----------



## Acuno

1clearhead said:


> Yea, it's crazy that SF is offering the same package and accessories at a third of the price for the D.T6 MAX. And, I know that it might be a bit early, but it's almost like screaming out -Deal of the Year!
> 
> PS. Even the detachable cable is even better with detachable jack adaptors! I don't have any other IEM package that matches this low end price!
> 
> ...


Can this IEM do my taxes for me?


----------



## superuser1

1clearhead said:


> Yea, it's crazy that SF is offering the same package and accessories at a third of the price for the D.T6 MAX. And, I know that it might be a bit early, but it's almost like screaming out -Deal of the Year!
> 
> PS. Even the detachable cable is even better with detachable jack adaptors! I don't have any other IEM package that matches this low end price!
> 
> ...


Rightly or wrongly, these are banned. I hope you are aware of that.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

hifi stories on ali stop sales of s.f.r and will not sale anymore


----------



## Carpet

freelancr said:


> I don't think so. Maybe when inflation hits even harder. Would be interesting to see a business analyse where the most chifi IEMs are actually sold.


If Aliexpress and Alibaba continue to trade with Russia, I personally am much less inclined to deal with them. My last purchase has been with a local audio dealer.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Apr 15, 2022)

Carpet said:


> If Aliexpress and Alibaba continue to trade with Russia, I personally am much less inclined to deal with them. My last purchase has been with a local audio dealer.


because they are located next to us and it is more convenient and faster to order than the rest, although we also have many local audio stores where it is convenient to listen before buying 
This is first.

Secondly, the majority prefers Japan/US/EU to buy headphones, so I did not understand your message about RU.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> *Has anyone wondered if the chinese IEM market will eventually crash? Like the infamous video game crash of 1983?*
> 
> There are way *too many* IEM releases on a weekly basis and most of them are not great.
> 
> It's cool to see stuff like planar sets, but some IEMs are not interesting (Namely all of the generic v-shape IEMs.)



Ahh....no I never wonder about that. I do wonder what it’s going to be like in 2 years from now. 

*


*


----------



## paulwasabii

Max is up on Ali at a couple of stores:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004167115086.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004167848551.html


----------



## 1clearhead

Acuno said:


> Can this IEM do my taxes for me?


No, but it sure can save you money in the long run.


----------



## Jmop

Crin just plugged the hell out of Chu on his channel and I must say, those are some nice $20 measurements.
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/moondrop-chu/


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> Crin just plugged the hell out of Chu on his channel and I must say, those are some nice $20 measurements.
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/moondrop-chu/


Just watch the video about them, guess he have to review Ola aswell


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> Crin just plugged the hell out of Chu on his channel and I must say, those are some nice $20 measurements.
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/moondrop-chu/



Glad I got my order in before the floodgates open...

The ever reliable @Precogvision rated them a 4/10 and that basically means they're manna from heaven. (/s)


----------



## Jmop

Can't wait to see how P1 MAX unfolds, also.. this could be promising
https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/hzsound-waist-drum


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Crin just plugged the hell out of Chu on his channel and I must say, those are some nice $20 measurements.
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/moondrop-chu/



So, what’s the Moondrop endgame? Is the next release going to be just the naked KXXX/Aria/Chu driver and some wires?


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> So, what’s the Moondrop endgame? Is the next release going to be just the naked KXXX/Aria/Chu driver and some wires?


Lol you got a point there


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Lol you got a point there



I’ll probably give the Chu a try. Moondrop is either genius or insane. How can anyone pass up an Aira for $20?


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> Can't wait to see how P1 MAX unfolds, also.. this could be promising
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/hzsound-waist-drum



I looked at the Waist Drum but I'm not confident fit would suit me. Having said that, a nice looking FR could push me over the edge...



Surf Monkey said:


> So, what’s the Moondrop endgame? Is the next release going to be just the naked KXXX/Aria/Chu driver and some wires?



It would be great to see more mid-high end from Moondrop but at the end of the day, we have Softears if you want some of their DNA, not to mention hundreds of other brands to explore. I have no issues with companies pushing the price to performance envelope.


----------



## Jmop (Apr 15, 2022)

Might get the Quarks instead tbh, I don't really care for all these frequency responses that uptick the low-mid treble then drop off like a cliff, at least Quarks is smooth before the drop.. On the flip side, Chu won't be shouty.


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> Might get the Quarks instead tbh, I don't really care for all these frequency responses that uptick the low-mid treble then drop off like a cliff, at least Quarks is smooth before the drop.. On the flip side, Chu won't be shouty.



The uppermids of the Quarks don't look as balanced to my eye. It wouldn't hurt to get a pair to try out I suppose...


----------



## Jmop

ian91 said:


> The uppermids of the Quarks don't look as balanced to my eye. It wouldn't hurt to get a pair to try out I suppose...


The shape is generally there, just too much dB.


----------



## Tzennn

ian91 said:


> The uppermids of the Quarks don't look as balanced to my eye. It wouldn't hurt to get a pair to try out I suppose...


It's not as "balanced" as CRA or CRN, but vocals sound nice to my ears, better than most iem under 20-30$


----------



## Jmop (Apr 15, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> It's not as "balanced" as CRA or CRN, but vocals sound nice to my ears, better than most iem under 20-30$


Does it have air pressure issues or is it vented internally?


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> Does it have air pressure issues or is it vented internally?


I think it's vented since i didn't have any experience with pressure, maybe because i'm using wide bore tips so it somehow gone ?? I use widebore tips on my taped GK10 aswell and only have slight discomfort


----------



## jmwant

HiBy R5 Gen 2 comes with some big upgrades.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Can't wait to see how P1 MAX unfolds, also.. this could be promising


Here are some first impressions/partial review for the P1 Max.

https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2022/04/tin-hifi-p1-max-big-panda-half.html?m=1


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Just watch the video about them, guess he have to review Ola aswell



OLA is actually decent in sound, excellent technicalities, but the fit is the achilles' heel. Fit can make or break an IEM, and unfortunately, the fit in the OLA is as bad as the BLON BL-03 fit, so folks may need to source for aftermarket tips/mods to secure the fit, and this adds to costs.

Bad fit = shouty, and discomfort.



Jmop said:


> Might get the Quarks instead tbh, I don't really care for all these frequency responses that uptick the low-mid treble then drop off like a cliff, at least Quarks is smooth before the drop.. On the flip side, Chu won't be shouty.



Quarks is a bit shouty for me at the upper mids region, and the timbre is a bit off. I bought mine at $5 second hand but even then I wouldn't recommend it. It is in some dark drawer somewhere, never to see the light again haha. 

Hoping the CHU will be better than it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*RAPTGO HOOK-X is officially sold-out. Lucky a new batch is on the way! Whew!*


----------



## Animagus (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey guys! Here is my review of *Softears Volume* 1DD+2BA hybrid IEM with graphs and comparisons to Moondrop Blessing2, BGVP DM8 and Tanchjim Prism. Have a read, cheers!

Softears Volume

​


----------



## Nimweth

paulwasabii said:


> Max is up on Ali at a couple of stores:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004167115086.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004167848551.html


Ordered! It will be interesting to compare it with the MT300.


----------



## theElk

jmwant said:


> HiBy R5 Gen 2 comes with some big upgrades.



Still the same bad support when the battery dies in record time and the local distributors can’t change it so you have to send it back to china which takes weeks if not months?
If that changes I’m interested, till then, not even a second thought.


----------



## baskingshark

New Hiby IEM:

The Hiby Lasya

https://www.facebook.com/hibycom/posts/2405998316209043





Single DD, CNT

Claimed that the "heavens open up to this voice from out of this world"!

And a "mythical goddess of song singing into your ears" = AKA Banshee? Female poison?



And also most important point..... It has a Hi Res sticker!!!



Is MMCX though, which is a bummer.

Thanks @Vannak for the headsup.


----------



## ChristianM

Three and a half months of 2022 and more than half a dozen IEMs released or gonna release this month, wonder how many more by the end of this year....


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New Hiby IEM:
> 
> The Hiby Lasya
> 
> ...


Price is around 235 usd on taobao.


----------



## RCracer777

These two came in the other day and I've been trying them out.




The Olina sound pretty darn good and is pretty good looking too. It's sound is very close to that of my beloved Starfield and Hana. But I need more time with it as I've only listened to it for a few hours.




The Opal OH2 got of to a rocky start. Beautiful as they are I had issues with the right side cutting out at times. Not being fond of MMCX, I was fearing that I had a bad connector.

But some testing with cables from my two other MMCX IEMs confirmed that the IEM itself was fine. It's a fault in the cable somewhere in or near the right hook. Which is a shame, I do like the look of the stock cable.

The sound it self initially was quite bass heavy. But after a few hours on the Cowboy Bebop (netflix live action series) soundtrack the bass settled down and it started to open up and sing. 

Now I'm just hoping I can get somewhere with the Ikko store to get a replacement cable or something. The sound cutting out when I move is getting really annoying.


----------



## Jmop

RCracer777 said:


> These two came in the other day and I've been trying them out.
> 
> 
> The Olina sound pretty darn good and is pretty good looking too. It's sound is very close to that of my beloved Starfield and Hana. But I need more time with it as I've only listened to it for a few hours.
> ...


Gotta love all this eye ear candy.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Ordered! It will be interesting to compare it with the MT300.


They both sound slightly different because of the drivers in the upper range giving them each their distinctive signature, but are totally awesome because of how they are incredibly tuned.
Cheers!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone bought the Tanchjim Tanya recently? Did you get the backup filters?

Just want to confirm if this is actually true: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...jim_tanyas_no_longer_ship_with_extra_filters/


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> They both sound slightly different because of the drivers in the upper range giving them each their distinctive signature, but are totally awesome because of how they are incredibly tuned.
> Cheers!


Thank you for finding it, I am looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Hype video for Muse Power:



I’ve been loving mine so far. These are my first planar drive IEMs and I’m more or less blown away. I’ve been A/B listening between my (also new) set of Arias and the difference is night and day.

I’m looking forward to comparisons between these and the P1 Max, the X-Hook and so forth.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Penon Orbs:




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/


----------



## Vedemin

Surf Monkey said:


> Hype video for Muse Power:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have the Muse, could you do a quick review compared to Aria? Currently almost nobody has them so every bit of information counts!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

theElk said:


> Still the same bad support when the battery dies in record time and the local distributors can’t change it so you have to send it back to china which takes weeks if not months?
> If that changes I’m interested, till then, not even a second thought.


Has not changed. I had battery damage on my R5, and they wanted it sent back to China and $40.00. I've yet to bother.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 16, 2022)

Vedemin said:


> If you have the Muse, could you do a quick review compared to Aria? Currently almost nobody has them so every bit of information counts!



Still getting my ears around both. My initial impression is that the MP has excellent separation. All the elements in various tracks are sitting in their own space and no significant slush between segments happens. The bass is fully saturated down to the sub bass. It’s really punchy and powerful when it needs to be but isn’t tuned to overwhelm. The mids are full of air and detail. The treble is super detailed but does have an audible spike around 5k that makes it a little sharp at times.

Compared to the Aria? Well, the Aria sounds very much like a dynamic driver. It’s smooth and restrained. Pretty detailed and clean. But it isn’t as crisp as the MP, doesn’t have the same high frequency sparkle and while Aria is no slouch in the bass segment, the MP’s fast, tight and fully extended sub-bass just blows it away.

I’ve got maybe 20 hours on both the Moondrop and the Muse. I’m hesitant to make any final judgments on either, so take the above for what it’s worth. A sketch of how they sound to fresh ears. My default set and preferred curve is the original CA Andromeda. 

Edited to add: the MP soundstage seems wider than the Aria as well. I wouldn’t call it the widest stage I’ve heard, but it’s very controlled. The MP excels at rendering the ambiance of a large room and the decay of a lone note.

I’m listening to these on a HiBy New R6 2020 via Apple Music Hi-Res.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone bought the Tanchjim Tanya recently? Did you get the backup filters?
> 
> Just want to confirm if this is actually true: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...jim_tanyas_no_longer_ship_with_extra_filters/



Dang, that's a very sneaky move to pull.

A lot of folks use the Tanya filters for mods eg for Olina. They used to sell the filters individually, but removed the listing once it became popular. In fact, a lot of people buy the Tanya just to get the filters.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Dang, that's a very sneaky move to pull.
> 
> A lot of folks use the Tanya filters for mods eg for Olina. They used to sell the filters individually, but removed the listing once it became popular. In fact, a lot of people buy the Tanya just to get the filters.


Is the Tanya filter made using same material with Oxygen / Hana filters? Any closer (zoomed in or macro) of them? Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Is the Tanya filter made using same material with Oxygen / Hana filters? Any closer (zoomed in or macro) of them? Thanks!



If I am not wrong, it looks to be the same material as the Oxygen one. I'm not sure if it is the same as the Hana as I don't have the Hana with me currently.



Sorry don't have a macro lens for close up, but perhaps @RikudouGoku can advise further as he has the Hana and Oxygen.


----------



## Jmop

I have two Tanyas, one with mic and they both came with filters. I'll throw it in if you purchase from my classifieds, free of charge


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Dang, that's a very sneaky move to pull.
> 
> A lot of folks use the Tanya filters for mods eg for Olina. They used to sell the filters individually, but removed the listing once it became popular. In fact, a lot of people buy the Tanya just to get the filters.


I got a reply from someone that got one from 5 days ago, they got the filters. Sounds like that guy on reddit just had poor luck.




DynamicEars said:


> Is the Tanya filter made using same material with Oxygen / Hana filters? Any closer (zoomed in or macro) of them? Thanks!


The alternative to the Tanchjim filters is the 500 mesh from aliexpress.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002875037663.html 
And they do look identical to me.


----------



## Ace Bee

Tanchjim OLA has been the most stupendous discovery for me in 2022. I am completely enamoured by the vivid and open sound along with the breathtaking transparency. 

Here is my complete review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-ola.25742/review/28346/

And here is a shot of it:


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 17, 2022)

OK here is something I had no idea Rose was up to. One of the big surprises for me last year was the Rose QT9 MK2.
Well they have made a new version.





Looks like they are pretty much using the same design, same driver count however.




With new upgraded drivers and an updated tuning by the former tuner for Fostex by the way. I am most definitely looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dsnuts said:


> OK here is something I had no idea Rose was up to. One of the big surprises for me last year was the Rose QT9 MK2.
> Well they have made a new version.
> 
> 
> ...


That is exciting!


----------



## ChristianM

I hope some decent brand will release something new for poor folks like me with a nice tuning/sound and price around $50 or so. so far all new IEMs (except CHU) are for big boys.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 17, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> I hope some decent brand will release something new for poor folks like me with a nice tuning/sound and price around $50 or so. so far all new IEMs (except CHU) are for big boys.


Past few month we have several good under $50 iems.

Tanchjim Tanya, Moondrop Quark, Moondrop Chu, Trip Mele, BFB Lark, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA, NiceHck DB1, NiceHCK EB2S, Pretty sure Kbear also have good iem under $50 but i forgot the name
If you could get second hand Aria like i did, thats technically also under $50


----------



## Redcarmoose

One from KBEAR is the Lark, really really good! 


r31ya said:


> Past few month we have several good under $50 iems.
> 
> Tanchjim Tanya, Moondrop Quark, Moondrop Chu, Trip Mele, BFB Lark, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA, NiceHck DB1, NiceHCK EB2S, Pretty sure Kbear also have good iem under $50 but i forgot the name
> If you could get second hand Aria like i did, thats technically also under $50


----------



## ChristianM

r31ya said:


> Past few month we have several good under $50 iems.
> 
> Tanchjim Tanya, Moondrop Quark, Moondrop Chu, Trip Mele, BFB Lark, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA, NiceHck DB1, NiceHCK EB2S, Pretty sure Kbear also have good iem under $50 but i forgot the name
> If you could get second hand Aria like i did, thats technically also under $50


My only option is Aliexpress.
Is there any IEM under $40 that have similar sound as T3 Plus?


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

Here is my humble opinion on the new Hidizs MM2.

Best regards to all of you.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mm2.25797/reviews#review-28349


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> OK here is something I had no idea Rose was up to. One of the big surprises for me last year was the Rose QT9 MK2.
> Well they have made a new version.
> 
> 
> ...


The previous model is one of my favourite IEMS, I still use it a lot, especially as a reference.

It seems that the look is still the same... as is the number of drivers. 

It would be great if the sound was better without changing the profile too much.

People tend to expect changes with new models. However, with this particular model, I only expect sound improvements and little profile variation. Maybe a little more mid-highs and a little more sparkle in the treble, with a little more air. The low end and the first half of the midrange can stay the same.


----------



## ian91

cqtek said:


> Maybe a little more mid-highs and a little more sparkle in the treble, with a little more air. The low end and the first half of the midrange can stay the same.



They say they've improved the treble and soundstage and improved vocal presence.

I never got to hear the first one but the form factor looks excellent and I'm looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

ian91 said:


> They say they've improved the treble and soundstage and improved vocal presence.
> 
> I never got to hear the first one but the form factor looks excellent and I'm looking forward to trying this one.


My main issue with the first one was that vocals could come off as somewhat thin. If they've fixed it I will be very happy with the new model. Looking forward to reviewing this one.

Very glad the form factor is unchanged. Some of the most comfortable and ergonomic shells I've ever experienced, even suitable for side sleeping.


----------



## Vedemin

Does anyone have any more thoughts about Muse HiFi Power? I'd really like for someone to compare it to Moondrop Blessing 2 / Dusk / Variations or another tribrid since it's the main competitor against them.


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 17, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Past few month we have several good under $50 iems.
> 
> Tanchjim Tanya, Moondrop Quark, Moondrop Chu, Trip Mele, BFB Lark, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA, NiceHck DB1, NiceHCK EB2S, Pretty sure Kbear also have good iem under $50 but i forgot the name
> If you could get second hand Aria like i did, thats technically also under $50


Don't forget about the KZ EDA 

So far, they are going to be a hit in the budget sector! THEY ARE CRAZY GOOD! I'm not kidding! If many think KZ is down for the count, think again! All 3 of these IEM's are really, and I mean REALLY GOOD! I've been listening to them for 4 days now, and I can't wrap my head around the solid tuning and experience I've just encountered with all 3 of them. It will be a pity not to grab these now why you can at their rock bottom low price. I will give a quick impression on the EDA later in the week!

Enjoy my PIC's...


-Clear


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 17, 2022)

Vedemin said:


> Does anyone have any more thoughts about Muse HiFi Power? I'd really like for someone to compare it to Moondrop Blessing 2 / Dusk / Variations or another tribrid since it's the main competitor against them.



I have the Muse Power and the Moondrop Aria. I’m still getting used to both, but in my early opinion there’s no direct comparison. The Power has more sub-bass, a tighter low end generally, powerful mids and sparkling highs. The soundstage of the MP is very wide compared to the Aria and the MP has very good separation of elements. I don’t know that I’d call the MP “3D,” but it has quite strong imaging.

I wish I could give you some better feedback but I just don’t have enough experience with planar drivers and I don’t have a hybrid in my stable right now. What I can say with some confidence is that the Aria is a very good sounding single dynamic driver but the Muse Power is in a class WAY above it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

1clearhead said:


> Don't forget about the KZ EDA
> 
> So far, they are going to be a hit in the budget sector! THEY ARE CRAZY GOOD! I'm not kidding! If many think KZ is down for the count, think again! All 3 of these IEM's are really, and I mean REALLY GOOD! I've been listening to them for 4 days now, and I can't wrap my head around the solid tuning and experience I've just encountered with all 3 of them. It will be a pity not to grab these now why you can at their rock bottom low price. I will give a quick impression on the EDA later in the week!
> 
> ...



I’m at a loss as to how they make any money on these. They’re retailing for $35. That’s $6 per earpiece. Not counting the cable, packaging and accessories. If they sound anything even approaching good? That’s a crazy deal.


----------



## 1clearhead

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m at a loss as to how they make any money on these. They’re retailing for $35. That’s $6 per earpiece. Not counting the cable, packaging and accessories. If they sound anything even approaching good? That’s a crazy deal.


That baffles me, too! Here in China, they were on sale for only 108 yuan ($17 US dollars). So, I bought 2! CRAZY, CRAZY, CRAZY!


----------



## ChrisOc (Apr 17, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> I hope some decent brand will release something new for poor folks like me with a nice tuning/sound and price around $50 or so. so far all new IEMs (except CHU) are for big boys.


If you have not already got these, they are worth exploring:

All under $50

CCZ Coffee Beans
CCZ Emerald
CCZ Melody
KBear KS2
KBear Robin
Tiandirenhe TD08
Tiandirenhe TD06 2020
TRN CS2

Slightly over budget but the sound quality is worth it, is Dunu Titan S.

If I were to choose three of these earphones around $50, I would go for the Robins (at the top end of your price range) the TD06 (at the middle of your price range). Mid-bass on the TD06 is excessive but sounds good with shallow insertion indoors and you would appreciate the heavy bass for outdoor use with deep insertion. The CS2 is also good fun (at the lower end of your price range).

I have not yet listened to the Emerald and the Melody but I hear they are good.

The fact is we are spoilt for choice in every price category.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy Easter for folks that celebrate. Hidden in my flower bed 

These Easter eggs. Here is my take on the Sands. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-sands.25799/


----------



## holsen (Apr 18, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> OK here is something I had no idea Rose was up to. One of the big surprises for me last year was the Rose QT9 MK2.
> Well they have made a new version.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  I've got the Xelento Tesla and a DIY 8mm Tesla and they're both phenomenal so this with 4 BAs to boot has me more than a little curious.  What price point was the previous model?


----------



## holsen

ChristianM said:


> I hope some decent brand will release something new for poor folks like me with a nice tuning/sound and price around $50 or so. so far all new IEMs (except CHU) are for big boys.


Try the QoA Vesper.  I'm blown away by what $60 will get you.  The DD is really well tuned and operating at full range with a BA to sparkle up the highs.  And the finishing is exquisite.  QoA is sister brand to Kinera.


----------



## Dsnuts

holsen said:


> Yep.  I've got the Xelento Tesla and a DIY 8mm Tesla and there both phenomenal so this with 4 BAsto boot has me more than a little curious.  What price point was the previous model?



Current MK2 is priced at $240. New upgraded model is actually for sale on aliexpress for $10 more . https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_165023730296511&key=1e99669452acedd7650a94861c9354cb&libId=l23wo73n0101zlp1000DL5gmtfy8k&loc=https://www.head-fi.org/conversations/earphone-test-invitation-from-rose-technics.3028281/#convMessage-8597138&v=1&opt=true&out=https://rosetechnicsoutlet.aliexpress.com/store/4660091?spm=5261.24233182.0.0.74e44edfmkJuGG&ref=https://www.head-fi.org/&title=(1) Earphone Test Invitation from Rose Technics | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org&txt=https://rosetechnicsoutlet.aliexpress.com/store/4660091?spm=5261.24233182.0.0.74e44edfmkJuGG


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> Current MK2 is priced at $240. New upgraded model is actually for sale on aliexpress for $10 more . https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_165023730296511&key=1e99669452acedd7650a94861c9354cb&libId=l23wo73n0101zlp1000DL5gmtfy8k&loc=https://www.head-fi.org/conversations/earphone-test-invitation-from-rose-technics.3028281/#convMessage-8597138&v=1&opt=true&out=https://rosetechnicsoutlet.aliexpress.com/store/4660091?spm=5261.24233182.0.0.74e44edfmkJuGG&ref=https://www.head-fi.org/&title=(1) Earphone Test Invitation from Rose Technics | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org&txt=https://rosetechnicsoutlet.aliexpress.com/store/4660091?spm=5261.24233182.0.0.74e44edfmkJuGG



This simplified link will take you to the QT9 MK2S page on Rose Technics Outlet AliExpress Store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004125737825.html


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 17, 2022)

*New Rose QT-9 MK2S*


----------



## WAON303

I legit thought that triple KZ package was an April Fool's joke.

Like Crinacle once said: Stop with the tuning filter crap and make something good!

I'm guessing the "High resolution" version has more lower treble.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> *New Rose QT-9 MK2S*


The kind of response you expect from a hybrid, lots of coverage but too contrasty.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 17, 2022)

Jmop said:


> The kind of response you expect from a hybrid, *lots of coverage but too contrasty*.


*So..........you’re hearing graphs are ya? I didn't know that was even possible? Is it possible? I don't think it is? 

Oh wait? Are you listening to them with them in your ears?
At times graphs mean very little. I have never found a graph to be 100% accurate!*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> *So..........your hearing the graph are ya? I didn't know that was even possible? Is it possible? I don't think it is?
> 
> Oh wait? Are you listening to them with them in your ears?
> At times graphs mean very little. I have never found a graph to be 100% accurate!*


If I could give you 100 thumbs ups I would. Been saying this for years. The magical amazing graph listeners! LOL


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> *So..........you’re hearing graphs are ya? I didn't know that was even possible? Is it possible? I don't think it is?
> 
> Oh wait? Are you listening to them with them in your ears?
> At times graphs mean very little. I have never found a graph to be 100% accurate!*


Lol true they may not be accurate, but when they are, yes I can hear them


----------



## Redcarmoose

To tell you the truth they (the graphs) absolutely have a use as an important tool, but I’ve never used them to + or - an IEM. I simply think that there could be a character that the IEM puts forth that I would like, bypassing the need for a graph. I’m always on the positive side of the street. Sure there is a lot of bad tuned IEMs, but I’m not siting back in my easy chair analyzing graphs and choosing what ones are bad. Why? You are not even giving it a chance. Plus people never realize at times that the IEM they are criticizing may be the lifeblood of many many people. The fact that it exists is due to many many years of work and effort. So how can anyone simply look at a measurement on a graph and write it off? Truly that’s bewildering to me. The graph may in fact be nothing as to how the IEM sounds. Not only that but IEMs often sound different to people.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 17, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If I could give you 100 thumbs ups I would. Been saying this for years. The magical amazing graph listeners! LOL





Jmop said:


> Lol true they may not be accurate, but when they are, yes I can hear them


But, but they are never 100% accurate?

Maybe you have telepathy? 
Wow, I guess you are special then!


----------



## Jmop (Apr 17, 2022)

Well said. I do admit that I'm quick to criticize while forgetting the subjectivity of the hobby. I typically just cross reference what I've heard in the past and theirs graphs with graphs of other IEMs that get posted and then make a decision to purchase from there. Sure tonality isn't everything but for me it's one of the most important aspects, but that may also have to do with most of my music not being stereotypical audiophile recordings like old jazz, classical, oldies, etc.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 18, 2022)

FR is maybe 80% of success when choosing an IEM, still you would be surprised at the FR range I personally hold value in. Meaning that there could be a mystery still to finding a new IEM.



Jmop said:


> Well said. I do admit that I'm quick to criticize while forgetting the subjectivity of the hobby. I typically just cross reference what I've heard in the past and theirs graphs with graphs of other IEMs that get posted and then make a decision to purchase from there. Sure tonality isn't everything but for me it's one of the most important aspects, but that may also have to do with most of my music not being stereotypical audiophile recordings like old jazz, classical, oldies, etc.


But if you only cross reference the past are you are letting  yourself down for personal gains. Meaning there are a few super left field headphones that I purchased before even knowing about graphs. If I had been educated as to the phenomenon of judging headphones by graphs, I may have turned them down, or not given them a choice/chance. What I’m saying is I’m not exactly sure what a good FR looks like. Yes, there are examples that seem to look right, but then there are the headphones and IEMs that sound way different than they graph.



Jmop said:


> The kind of response you expect from a hybrid, lots of coverage but too contrasty.


*So? What this is really saying then is “With my limited knowledge of people’s subjective preference.........TO ME, this doesn’t look good.

Also I maybe mistaken but graphs don’t always show how an IEM sounds. *

—————————————————————————————
Is that about right? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> FR is maybe 80% of success when choosing an IEM, still you would be surprised at the range I personally hold value in. Meaning that there could be a mystery still to finding a new IEM.
> 
> 
> But if you only cross reference the past are you are letting  yourself down for personal gains. Meaning there are a few super left field headphones that I purchased before even knowing about graphs. If I had been educated as to the phenomenon of judging headphones by graphs, I may have turned them down, or not given them a choice. What I saying is I’m not exactly sure what a good FR looks like. Yes, there are examples that seem to look right, but then there are the headphones and IEMs that sound way different than they graph.
> ...


Of course I'm saying it doesn't look good to me, you're allowed to disagree, I'm aware that it's an opinion. In my experience however, my hunches when gauging how an IEM sounds based on graphs have more or less been right, otherwise I wouldn't put much stock in them. I do think most people would agree that frequency responses that closely resemble the harman curve sound correct and non fatiguing, though I do prefer more energy in the upper treble regions and less energy in the bass.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone bought the Tanchjim Tanya recently? Did you get the backup filters?
> 
> Just want to confirm if this is actually true: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...jim_tanyas_no_longer_ship_with_extra_filters/





DynamicEars said:


> Is the Tanya filter made using same material with Oxygen / Hana filters? Any closer (zoomed in or macro) of them? Thanks!




Apparently Aliexpress now sells the Tanya filters by themselves: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003832524715.html

A bit expensive though, it seems more worth it to still buy the Tanya and hope it comes with 10 pieces of the filters.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Of course I'm saying it doesn't look good to me, you're allowed to disagree, I'm aware that it's an opinion. In my experience however, my hunches when gauging how an IEM sounds based on graphs have more or less been right, otherwise I wouldn't put much stock in them. I do think most people would agree that frequency responses that closely resemble the harman curve sound correct and non fatiguing, though I do prefer more energy in the upper treble regions and less energy in the bass.


I should maybe reinvestigate graphs! Maybe? Lol

So.....you go by “hunches”, I thought you pretended to hear them? But still since you write them off by just reading the graph, doesn’t that mean the odds are your not going to *ever* hear them? So? You are reading the graphs, dislike them, then hear them? Or you get opinions about them later from others that heard them, and tried them?


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> I should maybe reinvestigate graphs! Maybe? Lol
> 
> So.....you go by “hunches”, I thought you pretended to hear them? But still since you write them off by just reading the graph, doesn’t that mean the odds are your not going to *ever* hear them? So? You are reading the graphs, dislike them, then hear them? Or you get opinions about them later from others that heard them, and tried them?


I mean, I try and find multiple graphs for the same IEM if I can, and yeah I take into account what others are saying about how it sounds as well. Kinda trying to force a bunch of information to fit whatever narrative I have for said IEM to justify trying it or not. The hunch thing was referring to when I wasn't so sure about relating graphs to sound, more so now. Like, I know what a peak at 4k sounds like, it sounds like poor separation between vocals and treble, it sounds congested. Bass that takes forever to hit ground level before 1k ruins the lower mids, treble that cliff dives post 10k sounds splashy and blunted, take your pick. But I can see also see how things can sound balanced depending on the placement of peaks and dips in relation to one another, to an extent.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 18, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Of course I'm saying it doesn't look good to me, you're allowed to disagree, I'm aware that it's an opinion. In my experience however, my hunches when gauging how an IEM sounds based on graphs have more or less been right, otherwise I wouldn't put much stock in them*. I do think most people would agree that frequency responses that closely resemble the harman curve sound correct and non fatiguing, though I do prefer more energy in the upper treble regions and less energy in the bass.*


While I may be an outsider, I actually don’t have any target curve. Actually it’s true that many characteristics can be plotted with graphs....still I would rather hear them than judge a graph. It’s probably that mainly every IEM sounds different (to me) even if using the Harmon as a guide. Mainly I guess due to actual character of the driver. Meaning a driver can have a basic FR, but how the timbre, decay, reverb and interactions with other “affecting” properties of the enclosure seem to make every IEM different (to me). Also I believe there is an aspect of sound replay that actually separates IEMs due to the very small results of decay, timbre, instrument tone, etc etc. The fact that every tune seems to offer a new experience to me in my history, even if they graph close to the same. Again though that’s just me.

*Though I will say at times I do truly see correlation between FRs obviously! *

Say they put a dip that shows up on a graph. That in one way would represent an entire (across the board) way of hearing the IEM......if we go by simply the FR. But to me due to the actual character of the drivers, the results can’t be graphically shown.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> I mean, I try and find multiple graphs for the same IEM if I can, and yeah I take into account what others are saying about how it sounds as well. Kinda trying to force a bunch of information to fit whatever narrative I have for said IEM to justify trying it or not. The hunch thing was referring to when I wasn't so sure about relating graphs to sound, more so now. Like, I know what a peak at 4k sounds like, it sounds like poor separation between vocals and treble, it sounds congested. Bass that takes forever to hit ground level before 1k ruins the lower mids, treble that cliff dives post 10k sounds splashy and blunted, take your pick. But I can see also see how things can sound balanced depending on the placement of peaks and dips in relation to one another, to an extent.


I’m actually leaning from you, not arguing with you. Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> I mean, I try and find multiple graphs for the same IEM if I can, and yeah I take into account what others are saying about how it sounds as well. Kinda trying to force a bunch of information to fit whatever narrative I have for said IEM to justify trying it or not. The hunch thing was referring to when I wasn't so sure about relating graphs to sound, more so now. Like, I know what a peak at 4k sounds like, it sounds like poor separation between vocals and treble, it sounds congested. Bass that takes forever to hit ground level before 1k ruins the lower mids, treble that cliff dives post 10k sounds splashy and blunted, take your pick. But I can see also see how things can sound balanced depending on the placement of peaks and dips in relation to one another, to an extent.


As long as you get repeatable and consistent results, then hats off to you. And I really don’t mean that in any other way than to say that’s good!


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> As long as you get repeatable and consistent results, then hats off to you. And I really don’t mean that in any other way than to say that’s good!


No offense taken! I was just explaining how I go about it, but I enjoy a good argument nonetheless.


----------



## superuser1

What's is the general consensus about the Tanchjim OLA?


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 18, 2022)

superuser1 said:


> What's is the general consensus about the Tanchjim OLA?



Not general consensus, but just my own opinion:

The OLA is a very technical set, superb imaging, indeed it is not so easy to find such good technical performance at sub $50. In fact, it has about the same technicalities as the hyped Heart Mirror.

The OLA is tuned to the HRTF curve (head related transfer function), which boosts the 2kHz to 5 kHz regions. However, this curve does not boost a single frequency, but rather, affects a broader range, unlike for example some Moondrop types which boost only 3 kHz. In essence, the OLA is not that shouty or fatiguing as such, assuming a good fit is obtained.






Graph of OLA via IEC711 compliant coupler.

However, the big elephant in the room though, is the awful fit.  The fit is as bad as the notorious BLON BL-03.

Due to the short nozzle and unorthodox round shells, the OLA may cause discomfort if the round shells press on the concha of the ears. Other than discomfort, a suboptimal fit will result in a change in sonic presentation: lack of seal = lack of bass and things get shouty. With the stock tips, inserting the OLA deeper will make the bass frequencies more prominent, whereas a too shallow insertion will cause the upper midrange to be thin and even veer to shouty territory.

The stock tips don't give good fit for me unfortunately, and one might need to spend a bit more to secure aftermarket longer nozzle eartips, which adds to costs. I have to frequently readjust the IEM even with longer tips like spinfits, so as to prevent the OLA from dropping out of my ears. There seems to be different opinions on the sound of the OLA, which I suspect is related to the fit.

But of course fit is a YMMV situation due to our different ear anatomies, but so far the general consensus among forum members and reviews is the fit is hit or miss on the OLA. A big pity, as the tuning and technical performance is very good for the coin, but let down by an achilles' heel of poor fit. If possible I would suggest you try to audition a pair at a local store or get some long nozzle eartips/foam tips on standby prior to purchasing the OLA.


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> My only option is Aliexpress.
> Is there any IEM under $40 that have similar sound as T3 Plus?


CVJ Mirror is pretty nice, it has flown pretty much under the radar. Normal price around US$50, but has been on sale for less. A little hot on top so use KBEAR 07 or SpinFit CP145 tips. Neutral with slightly boosted bass.


----------



## Carpet

Why does Tanchjim persist with short nozzles? 
Do their audio engineers all have very short ear canals?
Have they not figured out that "fit issues" on reviews reduce sales?


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Not general consensus, but just my own opinion:
> 
> The OLA is a very technical set, superb imaging, indeed it is not so easy to find such good technical performance at sub $50. In fact, it has about the same technicalities as the hyped Heart Mirror.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed reply. For me, the fit, either makes or breaks an item.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Why does Tanchjim persist with short nozzles?
> Do their audio engineers all have very short ear canals?
> Have they not figured out that "fit issues" on reviews reduce sales?



I suspect the short nozzles have a part to play in the tuning. For example, the Tanchjim Oxygen also has a short nozzle, and the guy who tuned the Oxygen also tuned the BLON BL-03, which also has a short nozzle. The nozzle diameter and length influences the sound, in addition of course to the driver type/location, damping, shell material/shape etc.

Another possible theory is that these CHIFI housing and shells are made and tested with the Chinese population in mind. So perhaps they may be a bit smaller in build compared to westerners? A small nozzle that fits them may not in a bigger sized individual? Actually, I think we in the west are a small part of their sales, compared to the 1 billion population in mainland China, so wouldn't be surprised if their priority in design and sales go to their local market first and foremost.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> I suspect the short nozzles have a part to play in the tuning. For example, the Tanchjim Oxygen also has a short nozzle, and the guy who tuned the Oxygen also tuned the BLON BL-03, which also has a short nozzle. The nozzle diameter and length influences the sound, in addition of course to the driver type/location, damping, shell material/shape etc.
> 
> Another possible theory is that these CHIFI housing and shells are made and tested with the Chinese population in mind. So perhaps they may be a bit smaller in build compared to westerners? A small nozzle that fits them may not in a bigger sized individual? Actually, I think we in the west are a small part of their sales, compared to the 1 billion population in mainland China, so wouldn't be surprised if their priority in design and sales go to their local market first and foremost.


Thanks for that info! 

If it was common to the entire Asian market, I'd expect the fit issues to effect more manufacturers. 

The two most noted examples were tuned by the same person and have the same fitting issues. The tuning on both is also very good. If good tuning is requiring repeated listening to prototypes (it should), then the tuner would naturally prefer a good fit. I'd also love to know if discussion on Chinese audio forums mention fit issues for these models?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jmop said:


> The kind of response you expect from a hybrid, lots of coverage but too contrasty.


While the shape wouldnt have looked good on more standard graphs, this one seems to be in increments of 2.5db instead of the standard 5db.


----------



## Jmop

RikudouGoku said:


> While the shape wouldnt have looked good on more standard graphs, this one seems to be in increments of 2.5db instead of the standard 5db.


Ah, good lookin out.


----------



## logiatype

Jmop said:


> Of course I'm saying it doesn't look good to me, you're allowed to disagree, I'm aware that it's an opinion. In my experience however, my hunches when gauging how an IEM sounds based on graphs have more or less been right, otherwise I wouldn't put much stock in them. I do think most people would agree that frequency responses that closely resemble the harman curve sound correct and non fatiguing, though I do prefer more energy in the upper treble regions and less energy in the bass.


Depends on whether the graphs are from the same person/rig and on the same axes. It's quite reasonable to make interpolations of Crinacle's data.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Redcarmoose said:


> I should maybe reinvestigate graphs! Maybe? Lol
> 
> So.....you go by “hunches”, I thought you pretended to hear them? But still since you write them off by just reading the graph, doesn’t that mean the odds are your not going to *ever* hear them? So? You are reading the graphs, dislike them, then hear them? Or you get opinions about them later from others that heard them, and tried them?


The reality is that many of us have absolutely no opportunity to demo IEMs and limited if any ability to return IEMs that don’t suit us. So the only two major sources we have to go on to make purchasing decisions are graphs and reviews. Obviously both are very fallible, but when we’re talking about dropping hundreds or even thousands of dollars on a blind buy, we have to do our best with the limited information we have to go on to predict whether the purchase is worth the risk.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> Not general consensus, but just my own opinion:
> 
> The OLA is a very technical set, superb imaging, indeed it is not so easy to find such good technical performance at sub $50. In fact, it has about the same technicalities as the hyped Heart Mirror.
> 
> ...


Given that blon 03 fits me great with OLA fit be any same ?

And is it just me or the MEXT has a bigger body that MEST MK2 ?


----------



## Jmop

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Given that blon 03 fits me great with OLA fit be any same ?
> 
> And is it just me or the MEXT has a bigger body that MEST MK2 ?


The hard edges on the OLA could be an issue. 03 fit me great as well, my solution was to cut a ring out of the spacers you get with SpinFit CP240 to fit down the nozzle before the ear tip, problem solved.


----------



## Redcarmoose

KutuzovGambit said:


> The reality is that many of us have absolutely no opportunity to demo IEMs and limited if any ability to return IEMs that don’t suit us. So the only two major sources we have to go on to make purchasing decisions are graphs and reviews. Obviously both are very fallible, but when we’re talking about dropping hundreds or even thousands of dollars on a blind buy, we have to do our best with the limited information we have to go on to predict whether the purchase is worth the risk.


Right, I understand that. But this whole talk started with a derogatory opinion by simply reading the graph. All I’m talkin about is reading way too much into them.


Jmop said:


> The kind of response you expect from a hybrid, lots of coverage but too contrasty.


----------



## Jmop

The eagle has landed. No measurements unfortunately.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, I understand that. But this whole talk started with a derogatory opinion by simply reading the graph. All I’m talkin about is reading way too much into them.


I would tend to give @Jmop the benefit of the doubt in that he was probably not intending to be giving the “final word” on the IEM but rather just what he surmised from the graph. Maybe I’m wrong, but I’ve learned from a fair bit of personal experience that we can often infer a lot that’s written (especially online) which the author did not actually intend.

Not trying to give you a hard time either, and forgive me if I came across that way! I definitely agree with your point that graphs can only tell us a portion of the story, sometimes not even a very big one at that.


----------



## Jmop

By no means am I judging IEMs from a pedestal but I will if you insist


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 18, 2022)

*Aftermarket cables and tips.


*


----------



## jsmiller58 (Apr 18, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> still I would rather hear them than judge a graph.


I think you may be taking this way too literally and to an extreme…. While you would rather hear an IEM than judge a graph, the vast, vast, vast, and yes, vast, majority of consumers do not have this option.  Graphs serve a purpose, as imperfect as they may be, as a filter so people can focus their purchases.  For me I can say that **in general** IEMs I have liked the tuning of have a frequency response that is roughly similar, and **every** IEM I hate the tuning of does not have a frequency response that is similar to those I liked.  And the tuning you like is probably different than what I desire, so graphs help us interpret what a reviewer says. 

I will stress that tuning is all that I get from the graphs, and any other things like sound stage or dynamics are not well represented.  Granted my sample size is small, but I have more than 30, so not tiny.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jsmiller58 said:


> I think you may be taking this way too literally and to an extreme…. While you would rather hear an IEM than judge a graph, the vast, vast, vast, and yes, vast, majority of consumers do not have this option.  Graphs serve a purpose, as imperfect as they may be, as a filter so people can focus their purchases.  For me I can say that **in general** every IEM I have liked the tuning of has a frequency response that is roughly similar, and **every** IEM I hate the tuning of does not have a frequency response that is similar to those I liked.  And the tuning you like is probably different than what I desire, so graphs help us interpret what a reviewer says.
> 
> I will stress that tuning is all that I get from the graphs, and any other things like *sound stage or dynamics are not well represented.*  Granted my sample size is small, but I have more than 30, so not tiny.


Not well represented? They are not represented at all? And you don't even get the true tuning? It's OK. I'm not going to respond to anymore posts regarding this subject. I'm happy you have a system in place that works for you.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jsmiller58 said:


> I think you may be taking this way too literally and to an extreme…. While you would rather hear an IEM than judge a graph, the vast, vast, vast, and yes, vast, majority of consumers do not have this option.  Graphs serve a purpose, as imperfect as they may be, as a filter so people can focus their purchases.  For me I can say that **in general** IEMs I have liked the tuning of have a frequency response that is roughly similar, and **every** IEM I hate the tuning of does not have a frequency response that is similar to those I liked.  And the tuning you like is probably different than what I desire, so graphs help us interpret what a reviewer says.
> 
> I will stress that tuning is all that I get from the graphs, and any other things like sound stage or dynamics are not well represented.  Granted my sample size is small, but I have more than 30, so not tiny.


One of the limitations of the current generation of the graphs - they are linear frequency sweeps, so they do not have information on cross-coupling and complex dynamics.
To give an relevant example/illustration: Blon 03 is a really great IEM in simple tracks, but it gets overwhelmed and starts to sound progressively cardboard-like to my ears with more complex music, like symphonic recordings.


----------



## Carpet

KutuzovGambit said:


> The reality is that many of us have absolutely no opportunity to demo IEMs and limited if any ability to return IEMs that don’t suit us. So the only two major sources we have to go on to make purchasing decisions are graphs and reviews. Obviously both are very fallible, but when we’re talking about dropping hundreds or even thousands of dollars on a blind buy, we have to do our best with the limited information we have to go on to predict whether the purchase is worth the risk.



Not having access to audition IEMs is awkward. Every review is subjective. Graphs are produced on different rigs, same for sound comparison videos. This has been a reality of Covid over the last few years, even for those who are not geographically isolated.

*BUT*

You can make use of sound comparison videos to gain an insight into similarity or difference of signatures between IEMs (just don't try to use a BLON BL-03 to evaluate Olina vs Oxygen). Some things won't come across due to lower quality and compression of sound on YouTube. You can hear differences in tonality as well as presence of harshness or sibilance. Imaging, detail and soundstage, not so much.

Get to know which reviewers have similar or different tastes to your own. Also take note of reviews who praise everything they hear, or diss everything except their favorite IEM. Don't ignore graphs, but don't expect that graphs from two different rigs are as useful as graphs produced on the same rig. 

We have varying levels of degradation over time of our hearing. Someone who has had long occupational (or recreational) exposure to high levels of sound *will *have damaged hearing, particularly in higher frequencies. So treble heads who criticize bass tuning as being inferior or immature, probably have damaged hearing, rather than golden ears.

Lastly bear in mind that we all have different preferences. If you enjoy what you hear, then be happy!


----------



## jsmiller58

Redcarmoose said:


> Not well represented? They are not represented at all? And you don't even get the true tuning? It's OK. I'm not going to respond to anymore posts regarding this subject. I'm happy you have a system in place that works for you.


I may be wrong and I am happy to have you explain why I am wrong, but I am saying that sound stage and dynamics are not well measured by frequency response graphs,  I am agreeing with what I think you were saying that frequency response graphs are neither perfect or ideal, but I am stressing they do have their uses (in particular to give a sense of the tuning).  Sort of like steak… I can appreciate the care that went into cooking a rare steak, and the overall presentation on the plate, but as I don’t like rare steaks, knowing it is rare helps me filter out the choice…

Maybe I am wrong…. If I am I hope you will share how I can use a frequency response graph to gauge dynamics or sound stage.

Thanks!


----------



## Redcarmoose

KutuzovGambit said:


> I would tend to give @Jmop the benefit of the doubt in that he was probably not intending to be giving the “final word” on the IEM but rather just what he surmised from the graph. Maybe I’m wrong, but I’ve learned from a fair bit of personal experience that we can often infer a lot that’s written (especially online) which the author did not actually intend.
> 
> Not trying to give you a hard time either, and forgive me if I came across that way! I definitely agree with your point that graphs can only tell us a portion of the story, sometimes not even a very big one at that.


Yes, I see your point. Absolutely. Like he was saying his drink was a tad too strong. I totally get your point. Not the final word.

Cheers!


----------



## jsmiller58

Carpet said:


> Not having access to audition IEMs is awkward. Every review is subjective. Graphs are produced on different rigs, same for sound comparison videos. This has been a reality of Covid over the last few years, even for those who are not geographically isolated.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...


Absolutely, calibrate a reviewer’s tastes to your own.  That is awesome advice and I do have my own list of reviewers I think I align well with.

As to YouTube based sound demos…. I only have come across a few who do this, and hardly cover many IEMs compared to the graph databases.  But, yes, when available these are very useful!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 19, 2022)

jsmiller58 said:


> I may be wrong and I am happy to have you explain why I am wrong, but I am saying that sound stage and dynamics are not well measured by frequency response graphs,  I am agreeing with what I think you were saying that frequency response graphs are neither perfect or ideal, but I am stressing they do have their uses (in particular to give a sense of the tuning).  Sort of like steak… I can appreciate the care that went into cooking a rare steak, and the overall presentation on the plate, but as I don’t like rare steaks, knowing it is rare helps me filter out the choice…
> 
> Maybe I am wrong…. If I am I hope you will share how I can use a frequency response graph to gauge dynamics or sound stage.
> 
> Thanks!


Hopefully you understand, I’ve beat this horse to death already.


----------



## jsmiller58

PhonoPhi said:


> One of the limitations of the current generation of the graphs - they are linear frequency sweeps, so they do not have information on cross-coupling and complex dynamics.
> To give an relevant example/illustration: Blon 03 is a really great IEM in simple tracks, but it gets overwhelmed and starts to sound progressively cardboard-like to my ears with more complex music, like symphonic recordings.


Absolutely!  I use frequency response graphs only to get a sense of their tuning.  Lots of other things are not represented in those graphs.  But, if I don’t care for the tuning of an IEM, I won’t make a purchase decision on factors such as imaging, sound stage, dynamics, etc.  For me it starts first with tuning - without a tuning that I like, nothing else matters to me.  After tuning, then I consider other characteristics.

But, this is just how I look at it.  I am certain others use a different approach.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Hard time finding something that can top the Dunu EST 112 and the Timeless. Just not finding it at the moment. Could change?


----------



## yaps66

KutuzovGambit said:


> The reality is that many of us have absolutely no opportunity to demo IEMs and limited if any ability to return IEMs that don’t suit us. So the only two major sources we have to go on to make purchasing decisions are graphs and reviews. Obviously both are very fallible, but when we’re talking about dropping hundreds or even thousands of dollars on a blind buy, we have to do our best with the limited information we have to go on to predict whether the purchase is worth the risk.


Another source (at least for me it is) is the sharing and recommendations from fellow head-fiers.  This is a great resource and knowledge base!


----------



## dharmasteve (Apr 19, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully you understand, Ive beat this horse to death already.


It's worth a look at this video by Jude. Graphs are a useful tool, but once graphs are published how we hear can be pre-graph and post-graph.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully you understand, Ive beat this horse to death already.





dharmasteve said:


> It's worth a look at this video by Jude. Graphs are a useful tool, but once graphs are published how we hear can be pre-graph and post-graph.





Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully you understand, Ive beat this horse to death already.





Redcarmoose said:


> Hopefully you understand, Ive beat this horse to death already.


----------



## Jmop

It appears I've started a war...


----------



## Jmop

Any electrical engineers out there wanna collab with me and design an IEM? I will of course be doing the leg work of being your number one cheerleader and listening to the finished product.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Any electrical engineers out there wanna collab with me and design an IEM? I will of course be doing the leg work of being your number one cheerleader and listening to the finished product.


You do realize that the electrical engineer only has to design and make the crossover then wire in the drivers and socket for the cable. Designing the sound chambers, ports and housing isn't in his job description. Neither is 3D printing them (or programming a CNC machine to mill them).

Looks like they have the easy job!


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> You do realize that the electrical engineer only has to design and make the crossover then wire in the drivers and socket for the cable. Designing the sound chambers, ports and housing isn't in his job description. Neither is 3D printing them (or programming a CNC machine to mill them).
> 
> Looks like they have the easy job!


Lol I'll keep it simple, single BA.


----------



## baskingshark

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Given that blon 03 fits me great with OLA fit be any same ?
> 
> And is it just me or the MEXT has a bigger body that MEST MK2 ?



The OLA suffers from a double whammy of 2 design issues - short nozzle and unorthodox round shells.

Whereas the BLON BL-03 just has short nozzles, it doesn't cause discomfort. For the OLA, it can cause discomfort if the round shells press on the concha and tragus (See photo below) of the ears, cause it isn't small or ergonomic enough to fit inside the external ear cavity.



Photo of ear anatomy courtesy of https://www.audiologyresearch.org/ear-anatomy

But maybe the best advise is if you can try out a set to audition before purchase? Otherwise, using some longer nozzle eartips eg Spinfits can theoretically lift the shell away from the tragus/concha and relief pressure, so if you have some lying about, worth a try with the OLA.


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone try the (S.E.N.F.E.R) D.T.6-MAX yet ?
With a DD , BA and PIE driver I am a little scared it has some huge sizzle. Comes with a modular cable might be worth it for just that lol!


C$ 63.18  50%OFF | **** **** MAX Knoweles 1BA 1DD Piezo Hybrid In Ear Earphone HIFI DJ Running Sports Earplug Earbuds 3.5\2.5\4.4MM Plug Cable
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLE7cxy


----------



## cqtek (Apr 19, 2022)

When I placed the order I didn't realise that the NiceHCK M5 had a screw-on system for changing the tuning - what a screwdriver! I looked at their somewhat "compromised" aesthetics and which colour to choose. I chose the feminist lilac.
1DDD+4BA, a combination that Rose also repeats...
The filters change a good handful of dB in the low end.
This time, surprised with the treble extension, mix of classic control zone with some more extension up to the air zone, but with restraint. I like that. Emancipated mid-highs. I would have preferred a slightly softer touch at that point in exchange for less classic sinking in the 6kHz...

And how does it sound? Quite clean, clear, without a hint of darkness. Even the bass-heavy tuning is quite clear.
The bass is concise and fast, reminding me of NF Audio tunings.
The BA drivers are on the analytical and strict side.
It's time to burn.

The cable is surprising, I didn't expect such a cable from NiceHCK. The connectors are of very good quality, the pin grips very well. I thought the cables would be stiff, but the opposite is true.

Some pictures and graphics. You can compare more at my squig.link

Cheers.


----------



## Surf Monkey

cqtek said:


> When I placed the order I didn't realise that the NiceHCKs had a screw-on system for changing the tuning - what a screwdriver! I looked at their somewhat "compromised" aesthetics and which colour to choose. I chose the feminist lilac.
> 1DDD+4BA, a combination that Rose also repeats...
> The filters change a good handful of dB in the low end.
> This time, surprised with the treble extension, mix of classic control zone with some more extension up to the air zone, but with restraint. I like that. Emancipated mid-highs. I would have preferred a slightly softer touch at that point in exchange for less classic sinking in the 6kHz...
> ...



Ohhh. This is great! I’ve been eyeing these myself but in the absence of a decent review I’ve been hesitating. I actually like the crazy 70s colors. Thanks for the detailed info! Looks like they sound better than I anticipated.


----------



## zenki

baskingshark said:


> The OLA suffers from a double whammy of 2 design issues - short nozzle and unorthodox round shells.
> 
> Whereas the BLON BL-03 just has short nozzles, it doesn't cause discomfort. For the OLA, it can cause discomfort if the round shells press on the concha and tragus (See photo below) of the ears, cause it isn't small or ergonomic enough to fit inside the external ear cavity.
> 
> ...


It's because of the IEM shape that the nozzle fit becomes short


----------



## earmonger

It's impo$$ible to rate every transducer on the market. We all need to make choices from the available information as we interpret it.

A graph is data, to be evaluated according to how reliable the graph-maker is and what you want to learn from it.

A review, written or video'd, is also data, to be evaluated or discounted according to your level of trust in the reviewer. 

I've looked at graphs, read and (mostly waste of time) watched reviews, listened to assorted IEMs and headphones, jumped on a few hype trains and learned some lessons from all those experiences. 

Your own taste is the only thing that matters in the end.


----------



## 1clearhead

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone try the (S.E.N.F.E.R) D.T.6-MAX yet ?
> With a DD , BA and PIE driver I am a little scared it has some huge sizzle. Comes with a modular cable might be worth it for just that lol!
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! No huge sizzle at all. NONE! Just pure musicality! I'm about the only one that has them here for now, and all I can say is that they are a steal for the price! So, if you like, I can send you a PM on their sound signature, but I cannot comment anymore on any thread, since they are banned for public advertising.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 20, 2022)

Look what i've found!




Scrolling through my local e shop and this kinda punch my eyes


----------



## nraymond

Tzennn said:


> Uhmmm anyone want this ?
> 
> Scrolling through my local e shop and this is what i've found!


They should bundle one of these with it:


----------



## r31ya

Clear stated that one of the KZ EDA feels like CRA+DB1, 
if this is a loose pack of those, it might be good.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Moondrop Chu this afternoon and couldn't help but listening to them. 

The short version: *these are well worth the $20. Heck, I think the sound is competitive against anything under $50.*

Now, a bit more details. The accessories are good. Spring tips alone make these a good value. More on the effect of Spring tips on the sound in a moment.

General build quality is good. The shell is built as well as the Aria shell. Heck, the design and venting mechanism of the inner-shell is very similar to Aria. The fixed cable has a thin strain relief but it is the most vulnerable part of the IEMs. The cable itself is good, fairly supple, doesn't kink easily, and easy to untangle. I do miss the chin-slider. The carrying case is flimsy though, offering zero protection.








Now, the sound is dependent upon the tips used. With the Spring tips, you get a smoothed-out presence region. This results in a calmer, somewhat diffused presentation. Not the most engaging but very inoffensive. 

If you want to inject a bit more life into things, try changing tips. The Spinfit CP-100+ for example brought up lower-treble just enough to make things more engaging. This peak can become fatiguing in some tracks but your mileage may vary.





The general sound-signature is fairly neutral. The sub-bass boost isn't that noticeable when you're listening to them. The graphs actually show more bass emphasis than what I hear. I would have preferred a bit more mid-bass body as well. Snare hits sound anemic and lack the authority I expect them to have.

Soundstage is above-average, whereas imaging is strictly left and right. Then again, these are concessions you make for much higher-priced IEMs so I'm not gonna be too critical here.

I also compared them against Aria and I am quite confused as to why some label these as "Aria killers". Aria are superior in every single aspect barring lower-midrange or male vocal emphasis. I find the Aria too recessed there in comparison. But in all other aspects Aria showcase why they cost more.

But for the price you pay and the performance you get, I think Moondrop Chu are a great purchase for those seeking a neutral-ish tuning in the ultra-budget range.


----------



## WAON303

Looks like the beryllium driver gimmick doesn't stop with Tin Hifi releasing an _extremely cheap _bery_ plated _IEM called T1S:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...2bf74924e19ad5df6400098f802&afSmartRedirect=y

I _doubt _this IEM has a real bery plated driver given the super low price, maybe Tin Hifi is using real ones? Tin Hifi gathered the 7 dragon balls and wished for real Bery drivers lol.


----------



## robervaul

KBEAR INK


----------



## r31ya

robervaul said:


> KBEAR INK


Looks good.
Anynews on the spec? and price?


----------



## baskingshark

New campfire IEM:

Single planar driver, called the Supermoon

https://campfireaudio.com/shop/supermoon/





Think it is only for customs, no universal option I can see at the store page.

Weighing in at an eye-bleeding, kidney-selling price of $1500 USD.

Everyone from budget CHIFI to boutique brands like Campfire are trying to ride on the planar train this year!!!!


----------



## Nimweth

robervaul said:


> KBEAR INK


Looks like it might be the successor to the Believe, very similar shape.


----------



## WAON303 (Apr 21, 2022)

KBEAR INK


robervaul said:


>


Looks like the Ink is a Diamond successor which uses the exact same shell. I took a peek at the graph found on the Amazon product page and it looks pretty darn similar to the Diamond FR graph.

You can find the Diamond FR graph on Precog and Super Review's squig.link, Crinacle strangely doesn't have the Diamond on his FR database which is a bit odd because the Diamond was a fairly popular IEM when it came out but was generally outclassed by the Starfield which came out at around the same time as the Diamond.

Not that impressive if I'm brutally honest, the Diamond has a generic v-shape signature with somewhat bloated bass and mids that are too recessed for my taste.


----------



## freelancr

baskingshark said:


> Everyone from budget CHIFI to boutique brands like Campfire are trying to ride on the planar train this year!!!!


_"Designed and assembled in Portland..."_ 
I highly suspect the insides are from the same chifi manufacturing conglomerate as the ones from the Timeless, S12 etc. Which is not a bad thing. But that leaves a taste of paying around a 1350$ premium for a "Made in USA" badge and a nifty shell design. 
I could be totally wrong of course but that was my first thought.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 21, 2022)

*KBEAR INK, $69*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YCPXCF...id=1650531198&sprefix=kbear+in,aps,438&sr=8-3


----------



## jmwant

The unboxing of XDuoo Poke 2.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> New campfire IEM:
> 
> Single planar driver, called the Supermoon
> 
> ...








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002397810175.html


----------



## r31ya (Apr 21, 2022)

jmwant said:


> The unboxing of XDuoo Poke 2.



*Xduoo Poke 2, $390*
https://xduoo.net/product/xduoo-poke-ii/







Quite powerful somewhat portable DAC/AMP. It has screen now~!
But Its just fairly a bit too pricy to me


----------



## BenF

r31ya said:


> *Xduoo Poke 2, $390*
> https://xduoo.net/product/xduoo-poke-ii/
> 
> 
> ...


Why did they make it? 
XD05 Bal is more powerful, has better SNR on the 3.5mm, has AES/Coax/Optical input, supports PCM768 and DSD512...
What's the point of Poke II?


----------



## r31ya (Apr 21, 2022)

BenF said:


> Why did they make it?
> XD05 Bal is more powerful, has better SNR on the 3.5mm, has AES/Coax/Optical input, supports PCM768 and DSD512...
> What's the point of Poke II?


In my experience handling the og Poke and og XD05.
Poke is comparatively more "portable". Its smaller and actually still fit in your pocket. Can't say the same with XD05.
So yeah, if you want something a bit more portable...

But it seems Poke II grew in size (longer?), it still relatively smaller than the "technically portable" XD05.
still the pricing... $390!?
---
OG Poke vs XD05


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> *Xduoo Poke 2, $390*
> https://xduoo.net/product/xduoo-poke-ii/
> 
> 
> ...



The pricing seems kind of high, say compared to the iFi hip-dac. Of course, someone will want bluetooth and the little screen, and so on.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

InvisibleInk said:


> The pricing seems kind of high, say compared to the iFi hip-dac. Of course, someone will want bluetooth and the little screen, and so on.


I’ll wait for reviews, but the price does seem a bit high. Pretty curious how it sounds though. Same dual cs chips as the moon river 2 and W2 with lots more power. I know it’s all about implementation, but seems promising. I think the link2 bal sounds amazing. Hopefully we’ll see a new xd-05 iteration with cs or new akm chips


----------



## r31ya

InvisibleInk said:


> The pricing seems kind of high, say compared to the iFi hip-dac. Of course, someone will want bluetooth and the little screen, and so on.


Is it aimed to undercut IFI Gryphon ($599)?
pretty close in form factor,


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> _"Designed and assembled in Portland..."_
> I highly suspect the insides are from the same chifi manufacturing conglomerate as the ones from the Timeless, S12 etc. Which is not a bad thing. But that leaves a taste of paying around a 1350$ premium for a "Made in USA" badge and a nifty shell design.
> I could be totally wrong of course but that was my first thought.





RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002397810175.html



Hahaha, well there is a Campfire premium whenever their brand is attached to an IEM's shell. And after all they used Bellsings in their Solaris!


----------



## baskingshark

For Tin T2 fans, Tin HIFI is coming up with 2-pin variant for the T2:

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/489637906194009





Well I think the penny has finally dropped, the T2, T2 Evo, T2 Plus and T4 had quite a number of MMCX QC issues on forums (I've experienced it myself), so 2 pin might give better longevity (especially if you change cables often).


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> For Tin T2 fans, Tin HIFI is coming up with 2-pin variant for the T2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/489637906194009
> 
> ...



If they do an introductory offer these, at least we will know what to expect sound-wise.

I take that back! Their marketing people will probably want them based off the Pro or Evo models.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> For Tin T2 fans, Tin HIFI is coming up with 2-pin variant for the T2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/489637906194009
> 
> ...


Ooh, T2 with 2pin.
All i remember about this iem is that its a bit laid back (compared to KZs i was comparing it to back then)
and more importantly, how effortless it is to listen to every sound via T2.

In early KZs some sound you have to look for it to be able to listen to it, or need to raise the volume to unhealthy level.
Not so much with T2, its all there. laid back...

I wonder how its stand compared to recent models?


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 22, 2022)

Don't think I have seen this mentioned, but am probably wrong.
Meze Advar - Single DD $699 released early May


https://mezeaudio.com/products/advar
Edit: yes, previously mentioned. I really should search before posting.


baskingshark said:


> I tried this out at Can Jam Singapore recently.
> 
> The Advar has quite good resolution and technicalities, considering it is a single DD set, I even mistook it for a multi-driver initially. Warm V-shaped tuning.
> 
> Bass is north of neutral, but bass quality is nevertheless very good, with good texturing and a well extended sub-bass. Soundstage is about average, width > height/depth. Layering and imaging is pretty good. Upper mids can get a tinge hot, but this is dependent on a few factors like hearing health, volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), eartips, pinna gain (ear anatomy) etc.


----------



## ehjie

Barndoor said:


> Don't think I have seen this mentioned, but am probably wrong.
> Meze Advar - Single DD $699 released early May



It's rolling out next month...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 22, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/raptgo-hook-x.25798/reviews#review-28375

The review of the HOOK-X went live.


----------



## jsmiller58

ehjie said:


> It's rolling out next month...


Does the text on the IEM really say “UGLY0001” - Ugly One?


----------



## ehjie

jsmiller58 said:


> Does the text on the IEM really say “UGLY0001” - Ugly One?


lol, yeah! the product code says it all...


----------



## Dsnuts

NF audio NE4. It took them a while but a new faceplate, a new tuning. Very cool.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> NF audio NE4. It took them a while but a new faceplate, a new tuning. Very cool.


Let's hope the pricing will be good for these. 

They look great, I like seeing internals with a nice presentation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 22, 2022)

I will report how these sound on the NE4 when I get a set and how much they cost.




Looks similar to the neutral plate but they are redoing that tuning using all the drivers this time vs just using 2 BAs in their previous neutral tuning. Nice, that means wider stage more airy sounding and much more detailed for the bass and mids overall.


----------



## PKTK

Atek2019 said:


> LAFITEAR LF4 ( 2DD+6BA total )
> out of the box - Initial impression :
> Suprisingly, this iem is very good overall.
> - the cable and stock eartips are fit to the iem, no need to change them.
> ...


Have you noticed that if you will use non stock cable the polarity is reversed ?


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello my fellow head-fier’s! Here’s my current impression of the *KZ EDA* triple IEM!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16928837

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## TheDeafMonk

1clearhead said:


> Nope! No huge sizzle at all. NONE! Just pure musicality! I'm about the only one that has them here for now, and all I can say is that they are a steal for the price! So, if you like, I can send you a PM on their sound signature, but I cannot comment anymore on any thread, since they are banned for public advertising.


Yes please if you can share your thoughts they look good I was wondering what the hell that I could not put the name inubpost LOL what did they do !


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ehjie said:


> It's rolling out next month...


is the UGLY OOO1 the price? $700? PASS.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> For Tin T2 fans, Tin HIFI is coming up with 2-pin variant for the T2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/489637906194009
> 
> ...


2 of my TinHifi's dead at the MMCX level. the original T2 and the T2 pro. The only one that held up with the T3, which I was an idiot about and purchased it even after my QC issues with the first two. The T3 are sibilant and fit fer s*it, but they lastest.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Apr 22, 2022)

Hifiman RE800 silver + Sony A55 with mr walkman mod = fantastic.


----------



## Atek2019 (Apr 22, 2022)

PKTK said:


> Have you noticed that if you will use non stock cable the polarity is reversed ?


I cannot see mine, i bought green color, and it is hard to see inside the can.
I try many non stock cables, i think it is ok, nothing weird... but i think i need to test it again.


----------



## PKTK

Atek2019 said:


> I cannot see mine, i bought green color, and it is hard to see inside the can.
> I try many non stock cables, i think it is ok, nothing weird... but i think i need to test it again.


I know of guy who has purchased 3 different models of Lafitear earphones and all of them has this, on purpose, fault.


----------



## Atek2019

PKTK said:


> I know of guy who has purchased 3 different models of Lafitear earphones and all of them has this, on purpose, fault.


ok, thanks for your info


----------



## Star Love

I purchase lf1 and lf2 waiting to arrive, hopefully no reverse polarity thing.


----------



## nymz

For those interested in earbuds, I gave my opinion on my buddy @RikudouGoku's new DIY buds, the Berserker 1 and Lancer 1. You can check my opinion about them here.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> I hope some decent brand will release something new for poor folks like me with a nice tuning/sound and price around $50 or so. so far all new IEMs (except CHU) are for big boys.



CVJ Mirror is another one under $50 that's worth a look! Here's a comparison vs several others in the same price bracket. I put a TRN 8 core OCC copper cable and KBEAR 07 tips on mine.


----------



## baskingshark

Remember the cult classic, Tforce Yuan Li?

Well, Tforce had to rename themselves to TangZu Audio due to some copyright lawsuit or something.

Anyway, they are following up their Yuan Li release with a new model, called the Shimin Li





https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudio/posts/298947075750511

This is part 2 of a trilogy, and their IEMs seem to be named after emperors of ancient China.


----------



## PKTK

Star Love said:


> I purchase lf1 and lf2 waiting to arrive, hopefully no reverse polarity thing.


Ouch! Let us know please.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 25, 2022)

TINHIFI T1S​Beryllium Plated Diaphragm HiFi Earphones​





My favorite TIN, amazingly I like them better than the hi-line stuff I have tried. The T5 or the Giant Panda P1 MAX.

Oh......the cost $20!

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/tin-hifi/products/tinhifi-t1s?variant=42705299865817


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI T1S​Beryllium Plated Diaphragm HiFi Earphones​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid more but it's coming soon as well as big panda. Even the t1 plus was mind blowing 😀


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 25, 2022)

mochill said:


> I paid more but it's coming soon as well as big panda. Even the t1 plus was mind blowing 😀


*I don't know................. They do this price bracket with flair! It's so good, it doesn't deserve this price! I like it way way better than BIG PANDA.*


----------



## baskingshark

Limited edition DUNU IEM:

The Vernus, a single DD based on the Falcon Pro





https://www.facebook.com/DUNU.FANS/posts/7573166756059155

$219.99 USD


Has 3 tuning nozzles to change the sound signature.


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> Limited edition DUNU IEM:
> 
> The Vernus, a single DD based on the Falcon Pro
> 
> ...


I have reserved 😁


----------



## baskingshark

mochill said:


> I have reserved 😁



Congrats! Let us know how it sounds. Do you have the Falcon Pro to compare by any chance?

Anyway I figured since there are only 100 units worldwide, it will probably be a collector's edition soon enough, and prices will be skyhigh even on the resale market for it.


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> Congrats! Let us know how it sounds. Do you have the Falcon Pro to compare by any chance?
> 
> Anyway I figured since there are only 100 units worldwide, it will probably be a collector's edition soon enough, and prices will be skyhigh even on the resale market for it.


I wouldn't sell them if I get it , I don't have falcon pro yet but will try to get as well


----------



## WAON303 (Apr 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Limited edition DUNU IEM:
> 
> The Vernus, a single DD based on the Falcon Pro
> 
> ...


Isn't this a retail version of that FP protoype Precog heard?

Precog heard a Falcon Pro prototype which has a more balanced tuning while still retaining the mid bass focus of the original FP.

The graphs look a bit different despite DUNU claiming the Vernus is identical to the original FR

Edit: Whoops, I misread the FB article, it's only in pricing that both are the same.


----------



## ian91 (Apr 25, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> The graphs look a bit different despite DUNU claiming the Vernus is identical to the original FR



Where do they claim it's identical? 

According to Dunu this emerged as a side project when developing the Falcon and they claim to have reworked the driver for greater control and transparency.

Anyway, I've put a reservation in simply because it reminds me of a tuning I used to love on the Oriolus Isabellae and because I've heard Dunu have great driver tech.


----------



## WAON303

ian91 said:


> According to Dunu this emerged as a side project when developing the Falcon and they claim to have reworked the driver for greater control and transparency.
> 
> Anyway, I've put a reservation in simply because it reminds me of a tuning I used to love on the Oriolus Isabellae and because I've heard Dunu have great driver tech.


My mistake, I misread the article.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

reserved


----------



## ian91

It looks like it might tow a good line between warm, weighty and transparent. Looking forward to reporting back.


----------



## WAON303 (Apr 25, 2022)

Reserved one, I was always interested in the original FP due to the eclipse technology but the bloaty mid bass put me off from buying one over the plethora of other IEMs.

Hope mine goes through given that the Vernus is super limited.

That green color will make a nice fit with my Softears Volume.


----------



## nymz

baskingshark said:


> Limited edition DUNU IEM:
> 
> The Vernus, a single DD based on the Falcon Pro
> 
> ...



Glad to see it's finally out in the public! Been asking a lot about this one to the Dunu team, but COVID seems to be taking a toll on their team.

Reserved!


----------



## Jmop

I realized I never posted impressions of Tanchjim Stargate  dongle for iOS. I’ve only listened to it briefly but it does have a clean, noise free sound that will match a bit better with more sensitive IEMs. Soundstage expansion is note worthy, texture/details are good if a bit smoothed. Perhaps more forward vocals/lower treble than the Apple dongle. Good bass punch but a bit less impressive in upper treble. Overall not a bad buy for a one and done solution.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 25, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-elixir-universal-in-ear.963098/


Nearly half a year ago, THIEAUDIO managed to please the crowd with their widely desired earphones, such as the THIEAUDIO Monarch MKIIand THIEAUDIO V16 Divinity. Today, they are back with a new gospel for audiophiles - THIEAUDIO Elixir. Yes, the sleeping lion is about to wake.



THIEAUDIO Elixir uses a newly developed 3D Velocity Transducer diaphragm dynamic driver, and its chamber has been specially tuned to match the new unit to ensure the best possible acoustic performance. Will the Elixir's natural and balanced tuning be on your radar? There is only one way to find out...



Estimated launch date: End of April, 2022

Retail price: TBA


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2022)

Had to get on board with this one. 
6 left !!


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> Had to get on board with this one.
> 6 left !!


3 left!!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I'm sure the Vernus is going to be something special. Shame it's a limited run as I think they would be able to move a lot of units otherwise.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh man 2 more left. Will be sold out in a matter of a few hours. Lol.


----------



## Star Love

How good is this?


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 25, 2022)

You can check out Falcon pro reviews. The Vernous does have some tuning tweaks vs the original Falcon pros. Look on their official launch page graphs. 

They are officailly sold out. Those went quick.


----------



## G777

nymz said:


> Glad to see it's finally out in the public! Been asking a lot about this one to the Dunu team, but COVID seems to be taking a toll on their team.
> 
> Reserved!


Same


----------



## Nimweth

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-elixir-universal-in-ear.963098/
> 
> 
> Nearly half a year ago, THIEAUDIO managed to please the crowd with their widely desired earphones, such as the THIEAUDIO Monarch MKIIand THIEAUDIO V16 Divinity. Today, they are back with a new gospel for audiophiles - THIEAUDIO Elixir. Yes, the sleeping lion is about to wake.
> ...


Those earpieces look very similar to the KBEAR Diamond and Believe, and also the Daruma Vento Conductor.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nimweth said:


> Those earpieces look very similar to the KBEAR Diamond and Believe, and also the Daruma Vento Conductor.


Yes, it seems a shape has been found that holds the goods inside, fits the ear, and stays balanced. It will be interesting to find how they sound.


----------



## WAON303

I reckon the Vernus is gonna be one of the rarer limited edition IEMs because 100 units is extremely limited.

And I thought the Asano Tanch (A limited edition of the Tanchjim Oxygen.) was already quite limited at 500.

Anyone know other special edition IEMs that were made in very limited quantities?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> You can check out Falcon pro reviews. The Vernous does have some tuning tweaks vs the original Falcon pros. Look on their official launch page graphs.
> 
> They are officailly sold out. Those went quick.



I joined the list. Can’t wait to hear them!


----------



## mochill

I joined


----------



## jmwant

BenF said:


> Why did they make it?
> XD05 Bal is more powerful, has better SNR on the 3.5mm, has AES/Coax/Optical input, supports PCM768 and DSD512...
> What's the point of Poke II?


The xd05 Bal is more like transportable.


----------



## danieldvk




----------



## baskingshark

Damn, I was contemplating whether to get the Dunu Vernus and wanted to think about it after a good night's sleep. On waking up this morning to purchase it now it is sold out!

Arggg. Wanted to pull the trigger earlier, but I have a hard time explaining to my wife why another IEM came in the mail. It is easier to disguise black/silver generic looking IEMs. Green Vernus coming in = no way to explain it away. I got into trouble the last round with the green BLON BL-05s and Moondrop SSR! Another black/silver one on the table, at least I can disguise that as one of the existing IEMs hahaha.

Well happy for you folks who got one, look forward to your Vernus reviews!!!


----------



## kolisten09

Lovin' the unboxing experience and looks of this one (Opal)


----------



## Redcarmoose

TINHIFI TS1 Review

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-t1s-universal-in-ear-monitor.25813/reviews#review-28397


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Damn, I was contemplating whether to get the Dunu Vernus and wanted to think about it after a good night's sleep. On waking up this morning to purchase it now it is sold out!
> 
> Arggg. Wanted to pull the trigger earlier, but I have a hard time explaining to my wife why another IEM came in the mail. It is easier to disguise black/silver generic looking IEMs. Green Vernus coming in = no way to explain it away. I got into trouble the last round with the green BLON BL-05s and Moondrop SSR! Another black/silver one on the table, at least I can disguise that as one of the existing IEMs hahaha.
> 
> Well happy for you folks who got one, look forward to your Vernus reviews!!!



There are a few units popping up on Friday available for sale. Described as only 'a handful', so be quick!

Tell your wife you sold some of your older ones to fund this one.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Better late than never, post-hype review of Tripowin Olina, the technical performance marvel!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-x-hbb-olina.25718/reviews#review-28400


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

danieldvk said:


>


man...bery plated DD are going ultra budget now, little like LCP in that regard...thats all WIN for the consumers!
I wonder if it's same driver as Tinhifi T1S....but this will make surely a second sub-30$ IEM with bery plated DD.


----------



## WAON303

Man, companies are pushing Bery drivers right now, I reckon this is probably marketing more than anything else though I could be wrong.

Is 2022 the year of Bery too?

Keep in mind that Bery drivers are 100% meaningless if it doesn't sound anything special and obviously if the tuning is garbage.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Apr 27, 2022)

Just got the Thor mjolnir MK2 today. Must admit I'm letting a couple of hours for burn in. First impressions though:

The build quality it's not in par with the last one, the corner bores look sloppy and the whole finish ain't on par with mk1

Sound wise; sub bass has way more presence ootb than mk1, mid bass is way more detailed and has a nice bump which makes it quite appealing, mids are more detailed, THOUGH!!!! there's a peak in the treble around 3k/ 4k.  looking at the nozzle it has the same grill that mk1 has, changed it for a moondrop mesh filter and the treble peak got tamed though it left a bit of sub bass out which I'm not comfortable with, will get the og mesh a try later on again  but I'm still giving the moondrop mesh sometime on


For 390 bucks (bought it with pre release discount for 360)  the iem came with no box, just the linsoul carry case and some thieaudio foams, not exactly what I was looking for. I thought a box would come this time but well... c'est la vie, still not a major let down for me since i already have a ton of boxes.

Og cable is the same as mk1 which is a silver cable from linsoul, though this one feels a bit cheap, changed to my regular 2 pin cable for on the go and tbh it wasn't a night and day change. Yet after a a/ b comparison, soundstage is a bit wider with less hump in the 3k area. 

Soundstage is quite average, nothing to be impressed here (this is without any burn in) 

Overall, I cannot vogue for this release as much as I did for the first one. Other thing is that i don't like resin shells since i cannot mod anything nor place any kind of dampers behind the drivers or anything alike (IMR's do give me that opportunity and it lets me tune a bunch of extra things in their older models which makes for a more fun experience tunning the sound to my likes)

Will give em a week for the massive driver to burn in, I'm hoping a change in a couple of hours. But so far ootb I'm a bit let down. It is a 1/2 step from it's older brother sound wise, but in the competitive market we are in, it doesn't ring anything that make it impressive. IMO we got something good when you can get something amazing for the same cash


----------



## Carpet (Apr 26, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Man, companies are pushing Bery drivers right now, I reckon this is probably marketing more than anything else though I could be wrong.
> 
> Is 2022 the year of Bery too?
> 
> Keep in mind that Bery drivers are 100% meaningless if it doesn't sound anything special and obviously if the tuning is garbage.



Can I have a beryllium coated titanium DD with DLC on the back?

Oh, might as well make that a tribrid, with BAs and an EST on the side..... Tuning optional and please try and make it smaller than a brick!


----------



## mochill

AlexCBSN said:


> Just got the Thor mjolnir MK2 today. Must admit I'm letting it takes a couple of hours for burn in. First impressions though:
> 
> The build quality it's not in par with the last one, the corner bores look sloppy and the whole finish ain't on par with mk1
> 
> ...


If you wan to sell for a decent price , I'd take it in the future


----------



## haudaikuwa

paulwasabii said:


> For your entertainment. I'll try with different tips tomorrow but listening to it for a short time, probably needs a bump at 5k.


Wow that don't look good. Those mids...and the person that reviewed it said it was more balanced with added bass.


----------



## Tzennn

paulwasabii said:


> For your entertainment. I'll try with different tips tomorrow but listening to it for a short time, probably needs a bump at 5k.


I might say i like the graph, but it look like it have harsh treble


----------



## Bitsir

*Thor Mjölnir MK2 first impressions... (After 1 hour of listening).*

_*Source: *Macbook
*Dac/Amp:* Letshouer DT02 (Balanced 2.5mm output)
*Eartips: *Final Audio Type E Silicone Bass Tips_

*Bass:* Plentiful. Slammy. Deep. Bouncy.

*Mids:* Surprisingly detailed. Energetic. 

*Highs:* Surprisingly detailed. Quite extended.

*Stage & Imaging: *Average stage size. Tips can have a non-insignificant effect on stage size. Imaging is fine but at a level expected for a large 12.56mm driver.
Has somewhat of a "out of head" 3D effect for some elements of songs, but mostly things happen inside the head.

*Overall signature: *It is probably very much like the Thor Mjölnir MK1 - L-shape. Though I feel like the MK2 will graph a little more energetic in the upper mids.

It is a solid, mature bass-head set.

Will experiment with more tips. I will also see if burn in changes anything.


----------



## r31ya

Updated CRA, the _*CCA CRA+*_
https://www.kzheadphones.com/products/cca-cra








still haven't found it in the official aliexpress store. but clearer bass and better soundstage? i'm listening...


----------



## paulwasabii

r31ya said:


> Updated CRA, the _*CCA CRA+*_
> https://www.kzheadphones.com/products/cca-cra
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004206620828.html


----------



## superuser1

😁😁


----------



## r31ya (Apr 27, 2022)

paulwasabii said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004206620828.html


ooh, thanks.

Wait there is _KZ Official store_, which didn't have CRA+,
and there is _KZ earphone Franchised store_, who have CRA+,
what the hell...
---
Considering i'm only able to hear at 13K~14K, i wonder what kind of music it is in 40K region.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Apr 27, 2022)

mochill said:


> If you wan to sell for a decent price , I'd take it in the future


Changed nozzle filters with a different mesh from an IMR set, it's so funny how little details can affect so much sound in iems

Better soundstage, better imaging and tamed highs, bass it's detailed and almost tailored into what I want, I still want to experiment more.

Went with the original mesh before and yeah... Not my thing. Seriously needed to tame the mid highs, highs

About the sale, hehehe I'll hold it for now. Really loved the first ones, kinda want to have both. And if I can tune em a bit, even better


----------



## paulwasabii

r31ya said:


> ooh, thanks.
> 
> Wait there is _KZ Official store_, which didn't have CRA+,
> and there is _KZ earphone Franchised store_, who have CRA+,
> ...


  That was the link posted on Facebook a couple of days ago.  I thought Tyvan works for KZ but could be wrong.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 27, 2022)

paulwasabii said:


> That was the link posted on Facebook a couple of days ago.  I thought Tyvan works for KZ but could be wrong.


Browsing around the store and found ads for Moondrop Chu $19...
CRA+ at $27 or Chu at $19 or Tin T1S at (Tinhifi store bugged out on T1S page. found it in non-official store...)


----------



## Nimweth

paulwasabii said:


> At first listen, not overly harsh as it looks but I think if you love your 6 or 6 Pro, I don't think I would spend the extra money on the Max.  A Tanya damper may drop the 2k close to the level of Pro.  I thought the dip at 5k may have been a coupler artifact but I get it on other tips as well.  I think where 6 was a fun set for $20usd, at nearly $50usd, Max needs to be a bit more refined for other genres outside of electronic.


That's interesting, I have all three incarnations and find the Max by far the best of the three. I am using my Xduoo X20 and the supplied black medium wide bore tips. The profile is very well balanced with a smooth yet very detailed treble,  expressive mids and a powerful bass with excellent rumble. They sound quite similar to the Em Tee 300 but not as bright.


----------



## WAON303

I'd love to see a CRA Bery edition for around 100 bucks.

KZ got a good v-shape target by throwing random darts at a board, they don't need to go back to their generic v-shape roots.

Just refine a bit the treble and you got a potentially solid budget flagship.


----------



## kmmbd

My thoughts on the IKKO OH2​Yet-another-under-$100-IEM. I think that can become a tagline by now. Every week there seems to be three new IEMs released under $100, and all claim to be better than what existed in the past. 

Reality is more complicated of course. The IKKO OH2 caught my attention primarily due to the unique design. So I got one in for review.

IKKO nailed the unboxing experience. The box is colorful and comes with extras like a magnetic anime figurine and a fox-themed brooch. Also the mmcx-removal tool (a bit like the Final one) is super-handy. However, the mmcx cable rotates too easily so it's a bit of a pain for me. Also the cable sheathing could be more supple. 

The OH2 have a unique shell, with the internal PCB itself being part of the design language. A transparent polycarbonate window is sandwiched between two pieces of anodized aluminum. The sides of the driver and the PCB are visible through the transparent bit. The earpieces are light and very comfortable to wear for long sessions. However, isolation is merely average with the stock silicone tips as seal is an issue.

IKKO chose to use an 8mm “deposited-carbon” diaphragm driver. This usually indicates a carbon-nanotube deposited (via physical vapor-deposition process) PET driver that has higher stiffness than typical PET diaphragms. It's not a novel driver, but should be good enough for the job. 

So, about the sound, and this is where I am left unimpressed. General tuning is warm and laid-back. The mid-bass throws a veil across the entire lower-mids region, resulting in a warm but recessed midrange. The lack of treble sparkle or energy further enhances the sense of smoothness, at times at the expense of engagement. Moreover, the driver is not very fast or resolving in the bass region, resulting in a longer decay of bass notes.

The mids are tuned safely, no shoutiness or shrillness here. Male vocals do sound thicker than neutral and at times can feel congested. Finally, the highs are quite rolled-off. Not a very resolving pair of IEMs. Staging is closed-in as a result and imaging is basically left and right. Not much to write home about there. 

Overall, for me, the IKKO OH2 don’t stand out, and being average is just not good enough anymore.

Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh2-opal.25553/review/28406/


----------



## Redcarmoose

Panda review has just gone live.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...sal-in-ear-monitor.25818/reviews#review-28407


----------



## nymz

My take on Moondrop Chu and the current ultra budget market is out. Hope you guys enjoy it. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 28, 2022)

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Here is my humble opinion about the TFZ T2 Pro.
> I hope you like it.
> ...



I just got a pair of these with the Coco Bluetooth cable. They have a specific mission: allow me to crank movies and games after my wife hits the sack. So far, with no burn in and fresh out of the box they sound really good. They have an unexpectedly large soundstage. I concur with your observation that it lacks depth but the width and height sound above average to me. It’s also interesting that the bass frequency response suggests they’d have a pretty low energy low end compared the the crispy highs, but that isn’t the case at all. The bass is very good on these. Not reference and not bass-head, but skewing closer to the former. It’s big and has impact but it isn’t outsized.

I’ll be interested to hear how these sound after a couple hundred hours. Right now they’re pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Came out 80 seconds ago.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 29, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-elixir

USD $209.00


----------



## mochill

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/thieaudio-elixir
> 
> USD $209.00


Wow , I was close $209 instead of $200. Also beryllium mixed with CNT is definitely unique 😯


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 29, 2022)

Guess what I found on aliexpress. cus thats where you find Sennheiser stuff for cheap .






$170- $247 too. Shocking how cheap they can sell these official looking ones. Sorry folks tried to post a link but I noticed my links from aliexpress dont ever work anymore for some reason. IN any case these now are being sold on Aliexpress. I think if you go into the search bar and type in IE900 you will find many expamples.

Watch out on the sales thread. If you see someone selling these for cheap like $500-$600. You now know why. These have officially been duped.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Dsnuts said:


> Guess what I found on aliexpress. cus thats where you find Sennheiser stuff for cheap .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is old story about this diy... copyes 

CA/Sennh/Light Harmonic/etc brand iems do not buy on Aliex


----------



## WAON303

Senny fakes have been on the market for years though that fake IE900 looks pretty convincing.


----------



## Redcarmoose

mochill said:


> Wow , I was close $209 instead of $200. Also beryllium mixed with CNT is definitely unique 😯


I know you were!


----------



## r31ya (Apr 29, 2022)

CCA CRA+ early review,



tl;dr
Cleaner bass, better bass note weight , less boom,
More forward mid, more weight on male vocals, more controlled smoother female vocals,
Treble is not as bright, less fatiguing, better extension and better rolled off.
Smoother transition bass > mid > treble
Soundstage, vocal is in front of instrument instead of fighting for the same spot which improve the overall imaging by a bit

---

It seems it fixed one issue that makes me give away my CRA to my coworker,
the double price still kinda hurts but i'll order one along with Chu. even tough with lock down, hopefully it didn't take too long to arrive
I need a beater iem.


----------



## Jmop

Any measurements for KBear Aurora 2022?


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Any measurements for KBear Aurora 2022?



The Aurora 2022 is essentially the same internally as the Aurora released last year, just the colour of the shell is now different.




Graph of the Aurora via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8/9 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.

Essentially, the Aurora is quite a harmanish set. I think it is a direct upgrade over the BLON BL-03 in most departments - in fit, build, timbre, technicalities. Both sets have big midbass.

Think of the Aurora as a BL-03 with better technicalities - it has a very analoguish, warm and lush signature, not the most technical/detailed compared to $100 - 200USD single DD sets. Timbre is very good. It is a set for chilling and relaxing to music rather than an analytical/critical listening set.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> The Aurora 2022 is essentially the same internally as the Aurora released last year, just the colour of the shell is now different.
> 
> 
> Graph of the Aurora via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8/9 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.
> ...


If that peak is indeed not there in listening then that is a pretty solid response if a bit bassy, hence the 03 reference, I got it.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My review of the Smabat M Pro is now live: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-m-pro.25820/reviews#review-28415


----------



## KutuzovGambit

r31ya said:


> CCA CRA+ early review,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I will be keeping an eye on these.


----------



## dharmasteve

I recently bought the IMR Ozar on the classifieds. They were very good but the bass was definitely compromised. Speaking to Bob the owner of IMR, he asked me to send them in. 4 days later I had a brand new IMR Ozar.....and it sounds exceptional. The best DD I've ever heard.  I'd just bought a Shanling M3X from a new UK retailer Elise Audio owned by ...Sound Jedi, and at an exeptionally reasonable price....its good to see the UK giving such great customer service and making some of the best IEMs....and supplying good Chinese brands.


----------



## lushmelody

Is CRA+ the same driver as the vanilla?


----------



## Dsnuts

Got the NE4 and the new plates in my ears. Just amazes these guys can tweak a sound using these caps. So the new transparent plate here adds more upper mids and a bit more emphasis to the mid trebles. So these aren't a new version of their neutral plate but more of a different reference plate.

It has been a while since I have been hearing the NE4 but these new plates. My goodness do these inject a new fresh sound on the NE4. This new transparent plate is actually how this one is tuned. It is the most detailed and airy version of all their plates. Reason why they seem to have gone with the clear plate. This actually describes the sound characteristics of the NE4 using this plate. I will post a few pics later but for now. I don't know how many of you reading this actually own the NE4. It took them a while to bring out a new plate for the NE4 but this new plate is most definitely worth it. 

Neutral with the cleanest tonality out of all the plates. These plates end up making the NE4 sound like open cans. Fantastic airy clean reference sound from these. So they made good on their promise of more plates on the NE4. Amazes me what these guys can do with 4 high end BAs and how many ways they can tweak them.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 29, 2022)

paulwasabii said:


> At first listen, not overly harsh as it looks but I think if you love your 6 or 6 Pro, I don't think I would spend the extra money on the Max.  A Tanya damper may drop the 2k close to the level of Pro.  I thought the dip at 5k may have been a coupler artifact but I get it on other tips as well.  I think where 6 was a fun set for $20usd, at nearly $50usd, Max needs to be a bit more refined for other genres outside of electronic.


I have received my 6 max yesterday, and I really got to like them. I used Tempotec E44 as a clear transparent source on a bright side for tests and comparisons.

Relative to 6 original and MT300 (I have also 6 pro, but could not much appreciate it), 6 max felt close, somewhat in between, yet different enough.

The bass felt much more capable than that of original 6, yet too much to my liking. I do like MT300 well integrated bass more and my strong biased preference is for the tight fast BA bass.

The treble of 6 max felt more extended and capable than that of original 6 and of MT300 as well, while not as penetrating as of NX7 pro...

Greatly, less timbre issues to my ears with 6 max compared to original 6 and MT300.

The shell is OK (the metal insert is nice, the plastic part is adequate and functional) The shell size and shape should work well for smaller ears. I had to use 14.5 mm tips to get both a good seal and reasonably comfortable fit.


The interchangeability of the cable is nice, suprisingly low resistance of 0.4 Ohm, but the stiffness makes it less versatile and enjoyable for me.

Overall, 6 max felt really nice and capable and well worth their ~$55-$60 ($50 + extra for all cable connectors + shipping); very happy with my purchase


----------



## Dsnuts

NE4 taken my full attention.


----------



## rawrj

AlexCBSN said:


> Just got the Thor mjolnir MK2 today. Must admit I'm letting a couple of hours for burn in. First impressions though:
> 
> The build quality it's not in par with the last one, the corner bores look sloppy and the whole finish ain't on par with mk1
> 
> ...


Any update? Mine come middle of next week and I'm super curious.


----------



## logiatype (Apr 29, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> NE4 taken my full attention.


Any graphs of this? Been looking for a Harmanish all BA set.


----------



## Dsnuts




----------



## r31ya

lushmelody said:


> Is CRA+ the same driver as the vanilla?


Not quite sure, they say its "_new_".
It seems, its technically new. The same superthin membrane but with new housing and magnet
Also apparently they change the inner working of the iem shell for better acoustics.

Minor improvement across the spectrum, which is good... but twice the price.
It seems KZ know CRA SQ could be sold in higher price, so the improve on what they can and then give it a higher price tag.
Still, at $28. decent compact shell, supposedly good sound and interchangable cable (i have no idea why other midfi brand that try to enroach this territory didn't have this).

From several review i read, Chu and CRA is still somewhat in same level but different enough to be complimentary to each other.
Even Pro-Chu Crin noted that in CRA V tuning style, CRA is still the best in the price point.


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> I have received my 6 max yesterday, and I really got to like them. I used Tempotec E44 as a clear transparent source on a bright side for tests and comparisons.
> 
> Relative to 6 original and MT300 (I have also 6 pro, but could not much appreciate it), 6 max felt close, somewhat in between, yet different enough.
> 
> ...


I am enjoying the 6 max as well. It is burning in. After 36 hours the bass, which was a bit overpowering to begin with, has become nicely in balance with the rest of the range. This is a very good IEM. Bass is solid and tuneful, somewhat north of neutral, no bleed. The mids are well presented, slightly recessed but becoming more forward with frequency. Treble is very extended, detailed and smooth with excellent levels of detail. Soundstage is very impressive being very wide with good depth and height. Separation and layering are  very good, especially with electronic music. At the current price of $39 on Ali Express they are a bargain. Amazing packaging and accessories as well. I think it is as good as the MT300 but slightly different in tonality.


----------



## MyBigHead

My discovery after years not buying any iem is that even with a small $100 there are so many to choose from, i'm overwhelmed!


----------



## Jmop

Yeah, law of diminishing returns is crazy now, for IEMs anyway.


----------



## AlexCBSN

rawrj said:


> Any update? Mine come middle of next week and I'm super curious.


They are growing on me, mids are too much fun and mid bass has improved or at least grow on me, really fun pair with a bit of work imo but yeah, it is an improvement over the first


----------



## Nimweth

The 6 max continues to improve. I have found that they need a lot of power. On high gain on my Xduoo X20 this sounds excellent :


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/

My first budget level 5 star rating. The more and more I hear them the more I realize these are probably the best sub $50 earphones you can possibly buy for your bucks. Unless someone shows me a phone that does better than these at the price. These are it for me. Not to mention the benchmark for bass at this price range. Superb sound quality from Reecho SG-01 OVA edition. As good as the original SG-01 was this one is even better for $10 more.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/
> 
> My first budget level 5 star rating. The more and more I hear them the more I realize these are probably the best sub $50 earphones you can possibly buy for your bucks. Unless someone shows me a phone that does better than these at the price. These are it for me. Not to mention the benchmark for bass at this price range. Superb sound quality from Reecho SG-01 OVA edition. As good as the original SG-01 was this one is even better for $10 more.


Looking forward to my set coming in this week, thanks for whetting my appetite!


----------



## PKTK

1clearhead said:


> Okay, I just received the new *D.T.6 MAX* tribrid by SFR a day ago and they are stunning in looks and are a steal for the asking price! And I can reassure you, they DO NOT belong and have no business competing at such a low price of only 299 RMB ($47 US dollars). After just briefly listening to them and the package and accessories that come with it, I'm sure they are going to be a force to be reckoned with! My review will go up within a weeks time, so be on the look out and prepare to be surprised on the sound quality!...Check out some of his websites PIC's below.
> 
> *Courtesy of SFR for the D.T.6 MAX
> 
> ...


AAAaaaaand ?


----------



## tendou

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/
> 
> My first budget level 5 star rating. The more and more I hear them the more I realize these are probably the best sub $50 earphones you can possibly buy for your bucks. Unless someone shows me a phone that does better than these at the price. These are it for me. Not to mention the benchmark for bass at this price range. Superb sound quality from Reecho SG-01 OVA edition. As good as the original SG-01 was this one is even better for $10 more.


How's the sound different from the original SG-01?

My earloops can't hold my SG-01 well at all. In fact it's twisted outside and makes the iem falls out. Unlike other IEM earloops that helps keeps the IEM stay in place


----------



## Dsnuts

I go into detail exactly what was improved from the SG-01 on my review. What earloops you using?  The OVA version has a new driver in it an upgraded Graphene composite dynamic with a stronger magnet N52 vs N50. Treble and mids are more optimized on the OVA version. Also has a more proper cable vs the standard one they included on the SG-01.


----------



## tendou

Dsnuts said:


> I go into detail exactly what was improved from the SG-01 on my review. What earloops you using?  The OVA version has a new driver in it an upgraded Graphene composite dynamic with a stronger magnet N52 vs N50. Treble and mids are more optimized on the OVA version. Also has a more proper cable vs the standard one they included on the SG-01.


I just read your review. Great review! 

I only use the original cable with the soft earloops included preinstalled to the cable.

 I'm using the SG-01 mic version. The earloops bend outwardly so it's really bad. At first, I even though they don't have earloops like other IEM because it's so bad. Better don't have earloops at all. I yeah i bend it inwardly but it doesn't help much.

 I'm thinking of using heat to make it stiffer or maybe using additional earloops.


----------



## Dsnuts (May 1, 2022)

You need to just get a different cable. The stock cable does nothing for the SG-01. Unless you absolutely need a mic on the cord. Just about anything will be an upgrade on that cable.





This stock cable is one of those throw ins. Standard OFC nylon covering with a mic. The best thing you can do for the older SG-01 is throw these things away and just about anything is better than these things. 

At least the new OVA version actually throws in a more optimized much higher quality silver plated OCC cable 


Truth be told however. These sound so good they are actually worthy of throwing a good aftermarket cable on. Stock cable at least here is acceptable.


----------



## tendou

I don't know about the effect on sounds but the original cable is bad just because it makes the IEM falls out. And I like the mic on them. Probably need to get aftermarket cable. 



Dsnuts said:


> You need to just get a different cable. The stock cable does nothing for the SG-01. Unless you absolutely need a mic on the cord. Just about anything will be an upgrade on that cable.
> 
> 
> This stock cable is one of those throw ins. Standard OFC nylon covering with a mic. The best thing you can do for the older SG-01 is throw these things away and just about anything is better than these things.
> ...


----------



## r31ya

What? spend $50 and you get 3 extra days?


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> What? spend $50 and you get 3 extra days?



Hell, I nearly died last year. $50 for 3 extra days is a bargain!


----------



## paulwasabii

r31ya said:


> What? spend $50 and you get 3 extra days?



I think KZ/CCA picked good role models for levels with CRA+ but still kept it on the fun side rather than the more technical CRA.  Perhaps the extended treble is a nod to the name but I would have been fine if the upper treble and mid-bass were closer to O2.  I do EQ the mid-bass down as it has some real boom to it, but I am an Oxygen fan so you can inch towards it that way.  Well done Harman-ish without some of the extra peaks that KZ has been using lately at 5k and 8k and the bigger stage that KZ has had lately.


----------



## raymanh

@Dsnuts 

How does the OVA compare to other sub $100 offerings that you've tried? Specifically the Olina if you've had any experience with that?


----------



## ian91 (May 2, 2022)

paulwasabii said:


> I think KZ/CCA picked good role models for levels with CRA+ but still kept it on the fun side rather than the more technical CRA.  Perhaps the extended treble is a nod to the name but I would have been fine if the upper treble and mid-bass were closer to O2.  I do EQ the mid-bass down as it has some real boom to it, but I am an Oxygen fan so you can inch towards it that way.  Well done Harman-ish without some of the extra peaks that KZ has been using lately at 5k and 8k and the bigger stage that KZ has had lately.



I've put my order in but the midbass is looking a bit too bold for me. I used to enjoy the BL-03 but my tastes have changed dramatically over the past year. I lean more towards the approach the Oxygen takes, like you.

Hmm, not sure if I should cancel the order...!

Edit: I think I'll keep the order given that I enjoy the CRA so much


----------



## paulwasabii

ian91 said:


> I've put my order in but the midbass is looking a bit too bold for me. I used to enjoy the BL-03 but my tastes have changed dramatically over the past year. I lean more towards the approach the Oxygen takes, like you.
> 
> Hmm, not sure if I should cancel the order...!
> 
> Edit: I think I'll keep the order given that I enjoy the CRA so much


Your call but that is why I mentioned it and why I EQ it.  Maybe just my personal preference but I would have been fine with EDA Hires level too which is coincidentally close to O2. I think most people will enjoy the boom and those that don't, EQ or big open tips.  I started with AZLAs


----------



## Dsnuts (May 2, 2022)

raymanh said:


> @Dsnuts
> 
> How does the OVA compare to other sub $100 offerings that you've tried? Specifically the Olina if you've had any experience with that?


Never heard the olina but. There are better technical sets like Dunus Titan S and the recent ECCI YST-02 is more of a mid forward balanced set that is more of a hybrid. The OVA SG-01 has a nice balance of dynamism, tonality and musicality with very good detail for the price range. It does have a bit more coloration for its bass and slightly more for treble which makes them sound energetic in the right way, but otherwise its a very enjoyable sound. More bassier than the Titan S and slightly more bassier than the YST-02. So they are not exactly neutral but music sounds enjoyable on them. I wrote in my review they are a mix between a v shaped signature and a u signature. As it has ideal extensions on both ends of its sound.  Mids have a very good rangy tonal quality to its sound not forward but certainly not recessed there.

Technicalities are not world class for is mids but it does not lack in any areas there at the same time. It has an inoffensive sound tuning while sounding superbly dynamic at the right places. I posted on my review about how they compare to something like the older Tin hifi stuff around the price range. T2, T2 plus. The T2 plus actually has some bass and comes more closer to the OVA SG-01 than the T2 but is more mid bass than sub bass and has a bigger 8khz peak than what is on the OVA. Definitely will be more noticeable.

OVA is got excellent bass for both mid to sub bass with zero roll off, much beter texture in the sub bass and the treble while it has a mild 8khz peak got very good treble balancing and extension. Again it isnt that they are the best of anything but for your Sub $50. I think they are easy to like as the sound does nothing really egrigious and sound superbly dynamic especially when amped. That is the reason why I gave them a 5 star rating.

I give ratings on how an earphone does at the price range they are sold at. There will be plenty of $100 sets that will be better here and there vs the OVA SG-01 but for the sub $50 price point. The OVA has a very enjoyable fun yet techical versatile sound tuning that will sound good with most music you all listen to just fine and will certainly excel with bass genres.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Mail call! YES. Oooooooh YES. Twas about time after 1 month of waiting, the HZSOUND WAIST DRUM arrive and don't disappoint at all. Well, apart from 2pin connection that i feel isn't very appropriate for bulled shape mini IEM...at least cable is good enough like with HZsound Mirror.
My fear of it being a clone of DQSM Hermit with back vent is gone now, since its like 2 times smaller housing than the Hermit, more like Moondrop Spaceship. Its real open back.
It's third product i test from HZsound and can confirm they have an house target, balanced neutral with focus on imaging and effortless detailing. This time it's hint warmer than Mirror, but more open and wide in soundstage, with more natural and dense timbre and better mids presence, it's really refined and beautifully balanced. Treble is magnificent, sparkly, yet full and rich, not metallic nor as sharp as Mirror which is more crisp W shape. Vocal are free of sibilance very well rounded with wide frontal presence and hint of breath in them (for female vocal)
Highlight for now: High unforced resolution, great transparency, natural timbre, excellent imaging
Need more than 5min listen so stay tuned about those, youll see surely a legit hype growing.
Let say my expectation were extremely high and im blown away by both tonality and technicalities, which are better balanced than Mirror in term of overall musicality.

Insane sound value. I hope the legit recognition will take less time than king of technicalities HZsound Mirror.


----------



## Jmop

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Mail call! YES. Oooooooh YES. Twas about time after 1 month of waiting, the HZSOUND WAIST DRUM arrive and don't disappoint at all. Well, apart from 2pin connection that i feel isn't very appropriate for bulled shape mini IEM...at least cable is good enough like with HZsound Mirror.
> My fear of it being a clone of DQSM Hermit with back vent is gone now, since its like 2 times smaller housing than the Hermit, more like Moondrop Spaceship. Its real open back.
> It's third product i test from HZsound and can confirm they have an house target, balanced neutral with focus on imaging and effortless detailing. This time it's hint warmer than Mirror, but more open and wide in soundstage, with more natural and dense timbre and better mids presence, it's really refined and beautifully balanced. Treble is magnificent, sparkly, yet full and rich, not metallic nor as sharp as Mirror which is more crisp W shape. Vocal are free of sibilance very well rounded with wide frontal presence and hint of breath in them (for female vocal)
> Highlight for now: High unforced resolution, great transparency, natural timbre, excellent imaging
> ...


I need the graph ASAP


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jmop said:


> I need the graph ASAP


yeah me too....somebody tell me their one somewhere on FB....on an audio group that compare them to Vesna...cant find it.

they are still blowing my mind right now....with Sony eartips included....connected to Tri Tk2.

those are hint warmer than HZsound mirror, bass isn't as well define yet it have fast slam to it, im listening to fast jazz of Gogopenguin right now...dynamic have really good weight in note impact and again imaging-layering is great, with this holographic charm that was a bit lacking with the Mirror (thinner timbre).

anyway, i will not go hysterical too much...but man. its a very pleasant surprise, wasn't expecting this cohesive near organic yet open, detailed and super well layered musicality. not for basshead for sure, but treble sensitive people will not find those as sharp and peaky as HZsound Mirror.


----------



## Jmop

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah me too....somebody tell me their one somewhere on FB....on an audio group that compare them to Vesna...cant find it.
> 
> they are still blowing my mind right now....with Sony eartips included....connected to Tri Tk2.
> 
> ...


What are some of your favorite IEMs if you don’t mind sharing? It’d help me out a lot and give me more of an idea if I’d like the Drum!


----------



## jant71

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah me too....somebody tell me their one somewhere on FB....on an audio group that compare them to Vesna...cant find it.
> 
> they are still blowing my mind right now....with Sony eartips included....connected to Tri Tk2.
> 
> ...


How hard are these to drive? Specs look fine but they don't always tell the true story.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jmop said:


> What are some of your favorite IEMs if you don’t mind sharing? It’d help me out a lot and give me more of an idea if I’d like the Drum!


Problem with me is that im open minded with tonal balance but right now my fav IEM are my IEM in uses in fact. Their ALOT...(out of review obligation)
I tend to like well balanced tonality with good technicalities wtv the signature, W, U, V, harman, diffuse wtv. Im allergic to thin timbre most of time. I listen more to female vocal yet what affect male vocal affect cello which i listen alot too...
Now that i listen more to Waist Drum, i confirm they are source sensitive as well as amping hungry (scale up), bass is the part im not sure to like, it have warm thumping and definition  is vague...extension of HZ Mirror is better yet not as warm punchy....
I tend to judge all IEM as if they all cost 1K too...until i score the sound value part.

Im confident to say HZ Waist Drum are great, not so much about how their musicality will be judge since they are gently bright neutral with slight mid bass boost, quite maturely tuned.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jant71 said:


> How hard are these to drive? Specs look fine but they don't always tell the true story.


your right about specs being misleading some time...i cant confirm 100% but it seem they benefit from amping power, they sound the best out of my 2 most powerfull dac-amp dongles which are Tri TK2 (1250 freakin mw) and Xduoo Link2 Bal (270mw@32ohm).
With FIIO KA1 my impressions would be very different, it sound very compressed, brightish and small in spatiality. Don't like them with this dongle (45mw@32ohm).


----------



## Jmop

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Problem with me is that im open minded with tonal balance but right now my fav IEM are my IEM in uses in fact. Their ALOT...(out of review obligation)
> I tend to like well balanced tonality with good technicalities wtv the signature, W, U, V, harman, diffuse wtv. Im allergic to thin timbre most of time. I listen more to female vocal yet what affect male vocal affect cello which i listen alot too...
> Now that i listen more to Waist Drum, i confirm they are source sensitive as well as amping hungry (scale up), bass is the part im not sure to like, it have warm thumping and definition  is vague...extension of HZ Mirror is better yet not as warm punchy....
> I tend to judge all IEM as if they all cost 1K too...until i score the sound value part.
> ...


Much appreciated. Doesn’t look too hard to drive, a bit lower sensitivity and impedance than average, so an amp with low impedance with juice to spare should do the trick.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 2, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Much appreciated. Doesn’t look too hard to drive, a bit lower sensitivity and impedance than average, so an amp with low impedance with juice to spare should do the trick.


The lower impedance is just one number  - it does not tell about fast transients at high currents.

The best test of the source, in my experience, is the ability to drive an IEM with some resistive load to sound the same - it means that the source can provide higher currents without any distortions of the frequency response.


----------



## baskingshark (May 2, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I need the graph ASAP



Just received the HZSound Waist Drum I bought on Amazon two days ago (bought from KeepHIFI shop at a discounted price).










Graph of the Waist Drum via IEC711 compliant coupler.


Just did a brief listening, I think the Waist Drum is U shaped, compared to the more neutral bright Heart Mirror. Definitely Waist Drum has more bass quantity, but have to do some comprehensive A/B testing to determine which has better quality.




Graph of the Waist Drum versus Heart Mirror via IEC711 compliant coupler.

Brief impressions of the Waist Drum:

Accessories are superbly generous:



Comes with spare filters, cable, 3 types of tips (inclusive of some sony hybrid lookalike), anime waifuu card, cloth bag. Puts to shame some of higher end IEMs in the accessories department (looking at you TRN cough cough).






Build is good, very solid and light, extremely comfortable. Plus it has 2 pin connectors, which is very rare for a bullet shaped design. Meant to be worn cable down.





It is semi open back, but surprisingly isolation is about average. Not as badly isolating as some other open backed stuff like the Final E3000 though, but don't be expecting unvented BA type isolation levels.

As for amplification, the Waist Drum can be driven from lower powered sources, but it scales with juice.

Anyway, on to sound, the Waist Drum is U shaped as discussed. Note weight is on the thinner side, though not as thin as the Heart Mirror. Transients are fast. Clarity is excellent. Soundstage height is good, though depth/width are about average. Instrument separation and imaging are good at this price. Instrumental timbre is excellent, though vocals an sound a bit nasal at times.

Bass is mostly mid-bass focused, with some sub-bass roll-off. The bass is north of neutral. Bass quality is moderately fast, with slight mid-bass bleed. Texturing of bass is above average, but lacks some definition when compared to the Heart Mirror.

For the midrange, the upper mids have a pinna gain of around 12 dB or so. In essence, vocals are forwards, and may occasionally veer into shouty territory, if used at higher volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). At lower volumes/moderate volumes, this is not much of an issue, and it is a fine line that the Waist Drum balances.

Treble is boosted with good clarity and details, with surprisingly minimal sibilance. Extension is moderate, not the most airy or sparkly set.

I haven't done in depth comparison with the Heart Mirror, but the Waist Drum is more musical and less sterile/analytical. It is no slouch in the technicalities department and instrumental timbre is organic. I quite like the Waist Drum on first impressions, perhaps only the upper midrange may be an issue for those sensitive to this area, will do some detailed testing and report back!


----------



## Jmop

Thanks @baskingshark !


----------



## jant71 (May 2, 2022)

Interesting new Intime eartips seeming to try to give back some of the effect of our outer ear parts that we lose when using in-ears ...









"Earpieces developed by utilizing the vibration analysis and acoustic analysis technologies cultivated in the development of earphones that use the company's original laminated ceramic tweeter. By adopting a unique reflective soundproof structure that superimposes the sound that comes directly into the ear and the reflected sound that is slightly delayed, the sound stage is wide and has a high sense of presence, which is in high demand.

In this structure, by providing a new reflection space inside the earpiece, some sound flows into the internal reflection space, is reflected and emitted to the outside, and intentionally produces an effective delayed sound. It is said that this slight delay makes the human ear feel more three-dimensional. In addition, the effect of this structure is not limited to the company's earphones, but it is said to be effective when attached to earphones made by other companies."


----------



## Carpet

jant71 said:


> Interesting Intime eartips seeming to try to give back some of the effect of our outer ear parts that we lose when using in-ears ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these going for an analogue  reverb effect?

*Japanese Translation of text in image (if anyone is wondering)*

Sound invades the earpiece
Direct sound is emitted to the outside and part of it flows into the reflective space.
Reflected sound is emitted to the outside
Reflected sound flows
Sound hits the bottom of the reflective space


----------



## Barndoor

Carpet said:


> Are these going for an analogue  reverb effect?
> 
> *Japanese Translation of text in image (if anyone is wondering)*
> 
> ...


Thanks.
In order of arrows(?):
Sound invades the earpiece
Direct sound is emitted to the outside and part of it flows into the reflective space.
Sound hits the bottom of the reflective space
Reflected sound flows
Reflected sound is emitted to the outside


----------



## tfaduh

jant71 said:


> Interesting new Intime eartips seeming to try to give back some of the effect of our outer ear parts that we lose when using in-ears ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can we get these to try?


----------



## jant71 (May 2, 2022)

tfaduh said:


> Where can we get these to try?


Not sure just yet. Says beginning of June.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Not sure just yet. Says beginning of June.


I'll buy


----------



## baskingshark

New JH Flagship

https://www.facebook.com/JHAudio/posts/10160598936809041






Called the Sharona. 16 drivers! Claimed to be using knowles this time (LOL instead of the previous Bellsings that were snuck in ).


----------



## Surf Monkey

For those of us who don’t do Facebook:

https://audioxpress.com/news/jh-aud...ng-new-knowles-balanced-armature-supertweeter

Supertweeters!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 3, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Just received the HZSound Waist Drum I bought on Amazon two days ago (bought from KeepHIFI shop at a discounted price).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a nice timing! Do you have the Xduoo Link2 Bal to pair it with? very very good.

Listening to this with the HZ WD right now. I love how the percussion are super snappy, crisp, fast and precise and how the voice is quite dense not thin for female (didnt try male vocal), bassis just a little bit warm boomy, as if thump is softed in edge but still fast and weighty, mids and treble are star of the show here:



PS: if you can share your impressions on my other chifi thread, it would be appreciate since these are legit good IEM that need to be share!


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Talk about a nice timing! Do you have the Xduoo Link2 Bal to pair it with? very very good.
> 
> Listening to this with the HZ WD right now. I love how the percussion are super snappy, crisp, fast and precise and how the voice is quite dense not thin for female (didnt try male vocal), bassis just a little bit warm boomy, as if thump is softed in edge but still fast and weighty, mids and treble are star of the show here:
> 
> ...



how is WaistDrum compared to the current hype, Moondrop Chu?
I know Chu is cheaper, but still.


----------



## paulwasabii

Jmop said:


> Thanks @baskingshark !



Here is another as there aren't many graphs out there yet.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> how is WaistDrum compared to the current hype, Moondrop Chu?
> I know Chu is cheaper, but still.


I'm also curious about Waist Drum driveability. Is it less energy demanding for proper SQ than the Heart Mirror? 

(I don't like the midbass curve though, but if it proves to be a technicalities champ... just a small EQ fix for so much returning value).


----------



## steviewonderbread

paulwasabii said:


> Here is another as there aren't many graphs out there yet.



That 15dB increase between 1k and 3k is even bigger than the SSP's 0.o


----------



## paulwasabii

steviewonderbread said:


> That 15dB increase between 1k and 3k is even bigger than the SSP's 0.o


I have been looking for another graph to make sure my measurement and/or unit is ok.  I measured twice with 2 different tips but maybe I will try again.  @baskingshark graph is in that 12-13db range so maybe mine is showing a bit higher.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

paulwasabii said:


> Here is another as there aren't many graphs out there yet.


Going by graph alone, this IEM is pretty much the exact opposite of every tonal preference I have.


----------



## haudaikuwa

Ordered my waist drum on Amazon and they said it won't come till June 11th or 12th. I ordered from them knowing it's easy to send back to them, but they were saying at first that it would take longer.


----------



## audio123

Aroma is a world class brand. 

1st Column:
Early (1 BA + 1 DD)
Twins (7 BA)
Yao (12 BA)
Duet (2 DD)

2nd Column:
Star (1 BA)
Jewel (6 EST + 6 BA + 1 DD)
Ace (12 BA)
Thunder (10 BA + 1 DD)
Shock (2 EST + 2 BA)

3rd Column:
W5 (5 BA)
W6 (4 BA + 2 DD)
W12 (12 BA)
W6.2 (4 BA + 2 DD)


----------



## Carpet

KutuzovGambit said:


> Going by graph alone, this IEM is pretty much the exact opposite of every tonal preference I have.



At least they had the decency to leave a notch at 4K. The hobby needs-treble heads, otherwise who would buy the IEMs that don't have enough bass!


----------



## cqtek

baskingshark said:


> New JH Flagship
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JHAudio/posts/10160598936809041
> 
> ...



JH doesn't seem to improve their cables, they seem to have the same cable as my old JH TriFi.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Aroma is a world class brand.
> 
> 1st Column:
> Early (1 BA + 1 DD)
> ...


Those are all beautiful and i'm sure quite brilliant in sound, but also every one of them is overpriced. JACKED PRICES.


----------



## haudaikuwa

Do yaw know who will deliver the quickest the hzsound waist drum, it's been 5 days and it's not even close to shipping through Amazon. AliExpress?... keephifi?...linsoul?... hopefully I can cancel.


----------



## yaps66

haudaikuwa said:


> Do yaw know who will deliver the quickest the hzsound waist drum, it's been 5 days and it's not even close to shipping through Amazon. AliExpress?... keephifi?...linsoul?... hopefully I can cancel.


China has been closed the last five days and hence the delay. I believe they have re-opened today and should be processing orders now.


----------



## Carpet

haudaikuwa said:


> Do yaw know who will deliver the quickest the hzsound waist drum, it's been 5 days and it's not even close to shipping through Amazon. AliExpress?... keephifi?...linsoul?... hopefully I can cancel.



Nothing ever arrives, until the next FOTM is announced!

That gives you the opportunity to doubt your purchase, before you can hear it!


----------



## KutuzovGambit (May 5, 2022)

OK, I got the Reecho SG-01 OVA in earlier today, I've been doing some listening straight out of the box (no burn-in yet, so take that as you will) and I have to say I am quite unexpectedly blown away by this earphone. I don't always see eye to eye with @Dsnuts on everything but from what I am hearing he is 100% right that this is redefining what $50 can buy you these days. I've also been enjoying the Moondrop Kato lately and these Reechos actually get shockingly close. Yes I would definitely choose the Kato if I had to pick one, but the Reecho is 1/4 of the price and gets you way more than 1/4 of the SQ. And I would take these Reechos over the Aria in a heartbeat.

The SG-01 OVA has a nice balanced U-shaped tonality. The emphasis leans a bit toward the quite high quality bass you are getting for the price (moderately elevated and slightly sub-bass biased, with absolutely outstanding extension for a budget IEM), but this does not at all overshadow either the mids or the treble. There is a mild amount of warmth in the lower mids, giving male vocals a nicely bodied presentation. Upper mids in their turn are slightly emphasized over the lower, giving female vocals and strings a nice energy and presence but staying shy of any sort of shoutiness. Lower treble is emphasized over the upper, but once again these display a shocking extension for a budget single-DD, easily surpassing many IEMs I have heard at multiples of the SG-01 OVA's price point. This allows enough air to keep an open and balanced presentation despite the emphasized low end.

Technically it is likewise extremely accomplished for the price. The soundstage is not only wide but also fairly tall, although unsurprisingly it struggles somewhat more with depth as do most IEMs at this price point. The imaging is quite good, not holographic but very focused and well-defined on both X and Y axes. Instrument separation and layering are likewise excellent. Resolution is certainly respectable and nothing to complain about, although this is another area where it cannot totally break free of the constraints of a budget model as the leading edges in the transients tend to be somewhat on the blunt side.

I would be remiss not to add that comfort is superb for my medium-small ears, and the modestly sized and well-shaped shells make them an excellent candidate for side sleeping (they are flush with my ears).

So you've got an extremely refined and versatile tuning combined with surprisingly competent technicalities for a budget single DD, in a very comfortable shell, at an extremely attractive price point. I am fairly certainly this will displace the venerable (to me at least) Tin T2 Plus as my default $50 rec, and some may even prefer it to my default sub-$100 rec in the Dunu Titan S if they are looking for a more substantial bass response than the neutral-bright Titan S can provide.

This is my introduction to Reecho as a company, and so far I am nothing but impressed. I'll continue listening, burning them in, and will publish a full review in the coming weeks.


----------



## WAON303

audio123 said:


> Aroma is a world class brand.
> 
> 1st Column:
> Early (1 BA + 1 DD)
> ...


I guess Oriolus wasn't the only company that use generic chi-fi shells when building IEMs that command top dollar.

I would never guess that the Audio Jewel is an insanely expensive flagship if someone told me to guess an IEM's price and the only thing I had to judge was the shell.

Driver config gives the price away tho.


----------



## ian91 (May 6, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I guess Oriolus wasn't the only company that use generic chi-fi shells when building IEMs that command top dollar.



I think that's pretty unfair. Resin-based shells are comfortable, ergonomic and light weight and are not solely a feature of Chi-fi, they're used worldwide. As for the actual colour/motif, that's always a matter of opinion and you'll never please everyone. I had no issue with the build quality of the Traillii or Isabellae. The price is another matter - even when accounting for driver costs and manufacturing TOTLs are extortionate.


----------



## baskingshark

New Astrotec IEM coming, called the Summer.

https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2244189659079028


----------



## audio123

WAON303 said:


> I guess Oriolus wasn't the only company that use generic chi-fi shells when building IEMs that command top dollar.
> 
> I would never guess that the Audio Jewel is an insanely expensive flagship if someone told me to guess an IEM's price and the only thing I had to judge was the shell.
> 
> Driver config gives the price away tho.


Regardless of brands, shells or driver config, sound quality is priority to me.


----------



## WAON303

Expensive boy: https://hifigo.com/products/softears-turii-ti-titanium-in-ear-earphone-1

I think this might be the most expensive single DD IEM I've seen, can't think of a single DD IEM more expensive than the Turii Ti.


----------



## mochill

New Dita prepatua


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Expensive boy: https://hifigo.com/products/softears-turii-ti-titanium-in-ear-earphone-1
> 
> I think this might be the most expensive single DD IEM I've seen, can't think of a single DD IEM more expensive than the Turii Ti.


This will be a complete bomb. Mark my words. This is going NOWHERE.


----------



## saldsald (May 6, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New Astrotec IEM coming, called the Summer.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2244189659079028


Never heard of the brand and I think it is called AM850 MK2 as I found it on Taobao and it is engraved near the nozzle. "Summer" is probably the official release date?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 7, 2022)

KutuzovGambit said:


> OK, I got the Reecho SG-01 OVA in earlier today, I've been doing some listening straight out of the box (no burn-in yet, so take that as you will) and I have to say I am quite unexpectedly blown away by this earphone. I don't always see eye to eye with @Dsnuts on everything but from what I am hearing he is 100% right that this is redefining what $50 can buy you these days. I've also been enjoying the Moondrop Kato lately and these Reechos actually get shockingly close. Yes I would definitely choose the Kato if I had to pick one, but the Reecho is 1/4 of the price and gets you way more than 1/4 of the SQ. And I would take these Reechos over the Aria in a heartbeat.
> 
> The SG-01 OVA has a nice balanced U-shaped tonality. The emphasis leans a bit toward the quite high quality bass you are getting for the price (moderately elevated and slightly sub-bass biased, with absolutely outstanding extension for a budget IEM), but this does not at all overshadow either the mids or the treble. There is a mild amount of warmth in the lower mids, giving male vocals a nicely bodied presentation. Upper mids in their turn are slightly emphasized over the lower, giving female vocals and strings a nice energy and presence but staying shy of any sort of shoutiness. Lower treble is emphasized over the upper, but once again these display a shocking extension for a budget single-DD, easily surpassing many IEMs I have heard at multiples of the SG-01 OVA's price point. This allows enough air to keep an open and balanced presentation despite the emphasized low end.
> 
> ...


Cool! Glad to hear it! Mine should arrive shortly!


----------



## baskingshark

saldsald said:


> Never heard of the brand and I think it is called AM850 MK2 as I found it on Taobao and it is engraved near the nozzle. "Summer" is probably the official release date?



Astrotec released quite a few earbuds, and they had a flagship IEM recently, the pheonix6, and a budget one called the Vesna.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This will be a complete bomb. Mark my words. This is going NOWHERE.


Not sure about that, Softears has good tuners but the pricing on most of their IEMs is tough to swallow. 

It's going to be tough competition when the IE600 is like 30% the price.


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> Expensive boy: https://hifigo.com/products/softears-turii-ti-titanium-in-ear-earphone-1
> 
> I think this might be the most expensive single DD IEM I've seen, can't think of a single DD IEM more expensive than the Turii Ti.


Your ears better be soft to fit that design..


----------



## r31ya

KZ EDX Ultra with crap mspaint job to get the db scaling the same with crin EDX Pro graph
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004251513870.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37e02e0esqNkur





Despite the ads for better bass, its the treble that change the most. more linear treble response...
At $20 its now slightly pricier than CCA CRA, brave pricing.


----------



## jant71

r31ya said:


> Despite the ads for better bass, its the treble that change the most. more linear treble response...
> At $20 its now slightly pricier than CCA CRA, brave pricing.


Buuut, what if you can get it for $16.99... https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-edx-ultra


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> KZ EDX Ultra with crap mspaint job to get the db scaling the same with crin EDX Pro graph
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004251513870.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37e02e0esqNkur
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good, more generic v-shape tuning.

Just stick with the CRA / CRA+ tuning and copy paste away KZ


----------



## Surf Monkey (May 7, 2022)

Muse HiFi Power review.



I disagree with his assessment of the bass end. To my ear it’s very rich and more aggressive than the S12. The Muse mids are good too. Where we agree is when he (tries to) describe the high end. The treble is tuned weirdly. It’s very bright and detailed but it also has a couple dead spots. As he concludes, this is probably someone’s ideal tuning, but it isn’t for the average listener. It doesn’t really sound natural.

The Power isn’t a bad set. I like mine a lot, but it does need the right albums/tracks to soar. Personally, I think it’s tuned more for orchestral and female vocal than it is for rock. That’s probably why I’ve had trouble bonding with it but instantly loved the S12.


----------



## Acuno

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This will be a complete bomb. Mark my words. This is going NOWHERE.


Don't worry, we'll soon see some "honest opinions" of the IEM accompanied by a front-page banner to help kick off some sales!


----------



## WAON303

I honestly don't see any real reason to get the Muse over the Timeless, S12 or Hook-X. Muse is generally inferior to the current planar trifecta.

I've seen the S12 go $137 lowest on Ali, good luck beating thw S12 on sheer value.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> I honestly don't see any real reason to get the Muse over the Timeless, S12 or Hook-X. Muse is generally inferior to the current planar trifecta.
> 
> I've seen the S12 go $137 lowest on Ali, good luck beating thw S12 on sheer value.



I agree with this from the perspective of owning the Muse and the S12. The S12 is clearly superior in most ways.


----------



## r31ya

Shown in Spring Headphones Festival 2022 mini
https://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1406705.html
---
Fiio BTR7 (approx, 30.000 yen/$230)




- 3.5mm + 4.4mm
- Dual DAC ES9219
- bluetooth QCC5124 (Fiio Q5s + Qudelix Bluetooth chip,)
- unspecified XMOS USB
- THX AAA amplifier circuit
- 1.3-inch, 240 x 240 dot IPS

Hopefully have bigger/longer battery and much better Bluetooth antenna. a bit farfetch but splash proofing would be nice

----
Fiio KA1 (approx 8000 yen/ $60)


- 3.5mm
- DAC ES9281AC PRO
- USB-C/Lighting connector

Tempotec/Sonata contender?


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> Shown in Spring Headphones Festival 2022 mini
> https://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/1406705.html
> ---
> Fiio BTR7 (approx, 30.000 yen/$230)
> ...


I could get down with that lightning, cheaper FiiO seems to be their strong suit.


----------



## baskingshark

New TRN release: TRN TA1 Max

https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/541980883996157

Looks like some X-men themed IEM haha. And every cat and dog is now riding on the "MAX" moniker this year. "pro" is passe.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> New TRN release: TRN TA1 Max
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/541980883996157
> 
> Looks like some X-men themed IEM haha. And every cat and dog is now riding on the "MAX" moniker this year. "pro" is passe.


Ugh these unergonomic designs, kill me.


----------



## lushmelody

Jmop said:


> Ugh these unergonomic designs, kill me.


I blame Dunu/Fiio. At least TRN is doing 2 pin. Certainly aware of the MMCX risk


----------



## Montree

I got a pair of the Whizzer BS1 open back IEMs which have been mentioned here earlier. I’m rather disappointed though I can’t complain about the price as I paid £20.00. They come nicely presented with spare tips and a draw string bag and are good looking and well made. I wasn’t surprised that none of the tips was big enough for me to achieve a good fit as I always have that problem so I used larger tips I already had. Once I’d done that they sat very comfortably in my ears with no danger of becoming dislodged.

My first impression was a lack of deep bass and a harsh treble sound. Orchestral material lacked weight and the treble was thin. The midrange is the BS1’s strength which sounded fine. Stereo spread is excellent with good placement of individual instruments, sometimes taking me by surprise as details emerged.

However, soprano and tenor voices became distorted and “rang” on high notes with a unpleasant overtone though sibilance wasn’t a problem. I really couldn’t listen to such material with any pleasure. I compared with other IEMs I have and the same tracks played perfectly “clean” on them that distorted with the BS1s. The same problem occurred with some woodwind instruments when they entered the soprano range. 

They are very easy to drive and that strong midrange performance might suit some material but for full orchestral and operatic voices they are not for me.


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/501440771680389

New Tin HIFI IEM. Called the Space Station apparently. Glad to see they woke up their idea and have shifted to 2-pin instead of their MMCX which has a high failure rate (for their budget Tin series).


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 9, 2022)

*Elixir by THIEAUDIO


*


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Reecho OVA SG-01 review is up. Only the second 5/5 I have yet awarded! Totally blown away by this $50 marvel.


----------



## Redcarmoose

KutuzovGambit said:


> My Reecho OVA SG-01 review is up. Only the second 5/5 I have yet awarded! Totally blown away by this $50 marvel.


Excellent!


----------



## Dsnuts (May 9, 2022)

As crazy as it seems the Reecho SG-01 OVA is their best sounding earphone and it costs $50. They did two seasonal earphones Spring and Summer and both of them were a bit underwelming. Their insects awaken is good but is way too V shaped in signature and lacks lower mids. Their SG-01 is for bass fans but also lacks some lower mids emphasis.

For the sub $50 price point the SG-01 OVA is simply superb. They are more competitive in the $100 price point but at $50? I remember some cheaper Sony, JVCs and philips earphones that did bass excellent back in the day around the price range but the whole package? Nothing touches em. It has to be one of the best if not the best allrounder at the price range.


----------



## Ichos

I don't know if Hidizs Mermaid MS2 is a discovery but honestly it is a great sub - $100 IEM and since I couldn't find any related discussion I thought to post my review here.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-ms2.24969/review/28459/

Thank you.


----------



## brsdrgn

Dsnuts said:


> As crazy as it seems the Reecho SG-01 OVA is their best sounding earphone and it costs $50. They did two seasonal earphones Spring and Summer and both of them were a bit underwelming. Their insects awaken is good but is way too V shaped in signature and lacks lower mids. Their SG-01 is for bass fans but also lacks some lower mids emphasis.
> 
> For the sub $50 price point the SG-01 OVA is simply superb. They are more competitive in the $100 price point but at $50? I remember some cheaper Sony, JVCs and philips earphones that did bass excellent back in the day around the price range but the whole package? Nothing touches em. It has to be one of the best if not the best allrounder at the price range.


Could you please compare OVA with sg-03?


----------



## PhonoPhi

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please compare OVA with sg-03?


And comparison with CCA CRA+ and HZ Mirror would be very instructive.


----------



## r31ya

KutuzovGambit said:


> My Reecho OVA SG-01 review is up. Only the second 5/5 I have yet awarded! Totally blown away by this $50 marvel.


Oh, little notification.

In AliExpress, Reecho SG-01 OVA often sold in the same product page with the og SG-01 (grey one).
You need to pick the OVA version (blue and a bit pricier) to buy the right one.


----------



## Dsnuts

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please compare OVA with sg-03?



Been a while since I took out the SG-03 but even vs the older SG-01 the SG-01 had the better balanced presentation vs the SG-03. SG-03 as you know is a bass specialist earphone. Very niche in the stout sub bass it has vs other in ears. 15dbs of the stuff vs 10dbs of bass on the SG-01. So in order for the SG-03 to have some semblence of clairity it has to have bit more upper mids presence vs the SG-01 and to keep that bass clean has to have larger lower mid dip so it is a much more drastic V shaped signature. The SG-01 due to better balancing is more versatile vs the SG-03. SG-03 male vocals lack presence due to a recessed lower mids. It has good clarity for such a bassy earphone but it is done with that lack of lower mids presence which is the catch on those. 

This being said I always thought the SG-03 had a lot of potential especially with an upgraded cable. 

The SG-01 still has a lot of bass but it is tasteful and while the SG-03 still has the leg up on the bass presence. I would trade up a bit of sub bass in order to get more lower mids presence and better balancing as a trade off and that is really what the SG-01 does. It is using a graphene composite and there is really nothing lacking on the SG-01 or has any glaring flaws to its presentation. That alone is worthy of checking out a set. 

If any of you guys own the SG-03 as is wondering getting the SG-01 OVA will be worth it. Absolutely. 



PhonoPhi said:


> And comparison with CCA CRA+ and HZ Mirror would be very instructive.


Sorry my friend don't own those two but I have a feeling more folks will gradually get on the SG-01 bandwagon and someone will compare sooner than later.


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> Been a while since I took out the SG-03 but even vs the older SG-01 the SG-01 had the better balanced presentation vs the SG-03. SG-03 as you know is a bass specialist earphone. Very niche in the stout sub bass it has vs other in ears. 15dbs of the stuff vs 10dbs of bass on the SG-01. So in order for the SG-03 to have some semblence of clairity it has to have bit more upper mids presence vs the SG-01 and to keep that bass clean has to have larger lower mid dip so it is a much more drastic V shaped signature. The SG-01 due to better balancing is more versatile vs the SG-03. SG-03 male vocals lack presence due to a recessed lower mids. It has good clarity for such a bassy earphone but it is done with that lack of lower mids presence which is the catch on those.
> 
> This being said I always thought the SG-03 had a lot of potential especially with an upgraded cable.
> 
> ...


do you have Trip Mele? 
i think great bass, thick mids, and $50 price is right on Mele target design.
And i've been looking for Tanya upgrade. I bought Aria after Tanya but Aria is not exactly in the same tuning focus with Tanya, especially for male vocal rock music.
hopefully this is the one that could be Tanya upgrade for me.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Been a while since I took out the SG-03 but even vs the older SG-01 the SG-01 had the better balanced presentation vs the SG-03. SG-03 as you know is a bass specialist earphone. Very niche in the stout sub bass it has vs other in ears. 15dbs of the stuff vs 10dbs of bass on the SG-01. So in order for the SG-03 to have some semblence of clairity it has to have bit more upper mids presence vs the SG-01 and to keep that bass clean has to have larger lower mid dip so it is a much more drastic V shaped signature. The SG-01 due to better balancing is more versatile vs the SG-03. SG-03 male vocals lack presence due to a recessed lower mids. It has good clarity for such a bassy earphone but it is done with that lack of lower mids presence which is the catch on those.
> 
> This being said I always thought the SG-03 had a lot of potential especially with an upgraded cable.
> 
> ...



This is all great info. I’ve been causally looking at bass focused sets in the lower price spectrum. This one and the Tipsy Ttromso are leading right now.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOfficial/posts/501440771680389
> 
> New Tin HIFI IEM. Called the Space Station apparently. Glad to see they woke up their idea and have shifted to 2-pin instead of their MMCX which has a high failure rate (for their budget Tin series).


It only took Tin Hifi like 10 IEM releases to realize that MMCX is garbage and 2-pin is a LOT better.

I don't think there is any good reason to choose MMCX over 2-pin.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 9, 2022)

Ichos said:


> I don't know if Hidizs Mermaid MS2 is a discovery but honestly it is a great sub - $100 IEM and since I couldn't find any related discussion I thought to post my review here.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-ms2.24969/review/28459/
> 
> Thank you.


*https://www.linsoul.com/products/hidiz-mm2?variant=42627039723737*






*Hidizs Mermaid MM2

6mm Low-Voltage Magneto-Static BM Driver IEMs*

    10.2mm Dynamic Driver
    3 Tuning Valves for Different Audio Experiences
    Eco-friendly Resin Body & Lozenge-cut Faceplate
    Detachable 3.5mm 2pin OFC Cable
    Custom Eco-Friendly And Stain-Resistant Napa Leather Carrying Case
*COLOR : BLACK
BLACK
SILVER

PRODUCT PRICE
$79.00 USD

I totally agree, no way did I think this was going to be as good as it is. I read reviews that didn't rate it high...................they may have been wrong? That or Hidizs simply found my special likable sound signature?*


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> As crazy as it seems the Reecho SG-01 OVA is their best sounding earphone and it costs $50. They did two seasonal earphones Spring and Summer and both of them were a bit underwelming. Their insects awaken is good but is way too V shaped in signature and lacks lower mids. Their SG-01 is for bass fans but also lacks some lower mids emphasis.
> 
> For the sub $50 price point the SG-01 OVA is simply superb. They are more competitive in the $100 price point but at $50? I remember some cheaper Sony, JVCs and philips earphones that did bass excellent back in the day around the price range but the whole package? Nothing touches em. It has to be one of the best if not the best allrounder at the price range.



One slightly odd question - How thick is the SG-01 OVA, and do you think they'd be comfortable for use while sleeping?
.
Since they have a shallow case, I've been using the Pizen PianoTrio to provide isolation, and to play droning-type sleeping tracks, since 2018.
My other earphones that are shallow enough to be comfortable while sleeping, are the, Kinera BA05, the Rose Aurora, and the Tennmak Pro.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

DBaldock9 said:


> One slightly odd question - How thick is the SG-01 OVA, and do you think they'd be comfortable for use while sleeping?


I have medium-small ears and the OVA fits perfectly flush, great for slide sleeping, one of the few that work for my ears.


----------



## nraymond

WAON303 said:


> It only took Tin Hifi like 10 IEM releases to realize that MMCX is garbage and 2-pin is a LOT better.
> 
> I don't think there is any good reason to choose MMCX over 2-pin.


I have no issues with quality MMCX. The fact they can rotate means that over-ear cables can be adjusted to the ideal angle for my ears. 2-pin cables can sometimes put irritating pressure where they go over my ears because 2-pin doesn't have rotation.


----------



## FlacFan

nraymond said:


> I have no issues with quality MMCX. The fact they can rotate means that over-ear cables can be adjusted to the ideal angle for my ears. 2-pin cables can sometimes put irritating pressure where they go over my ears because 2-pin doesn't have rotation.


Yupp. MCX and MMCX connectors are used everywhere in tons of applications. The trouble here are users who don't know how to properly disconnect MMCX. They pull first,  realize this does not work and sure enough they pull and bend a bit.  Do this ten times and the connector is toast. The trick is to rotate and pull at the same time.  Easy. Piece of cake. 
Cheers.


----------



## baskingshark

FlacFan said:


> Yupp. MCX and MMCX connectors are used everywhere in tons of applications. The trouble here are users who don't know how to properly disconnect MMCX. They pull first,  realize this does not work and sure enough they pull and bend a bit.  Do this ten times and the connector is toast. The trick is to rotate and pull at the same time.  Easy. Piece of cake.
> Cheers.




TinHIFI has a real QC issue with their MMCX in their budget models.

I have their Tin T2, Tin T2 Evo and Tin T2 Plus, all came with wonky MMCX *out of the box or after just a few cable changes*. One was so tight that the cable couldn't go in, the other 2 had so loose MMCX that the IEM was spinning like a windvane when connected (with intermittent sound cut out). There are other reports in forums for MMCX issues with these models (including the Tin T4).

I always use a Final MMCX removal tool to remove MMCX and am very careful during removal, so it is not from improper disconnection. I managed to fix these MMCX problems with some mods, via a screwdriver to tighten/loosen the MMCX connector, but I don't think many others will attempt to salvage the thing and will just ask for a refund or throw it in a drawer.

Also, MMCX come in various quality, from cheap (presumably lower quality ones) to high end ones used in TOTL models. So the cheap ones tend to get loose after multiple cable changes, possibly due to metal fatigue.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

FlacFan said:


> Yupp. MCX and MMCX connectors are used everywhere in tons of applications. The trouble here are users who don't know how to properly disconnect MMCX. They pull first,  realize this does not work and sure enough they pull and bend a bit.  Do this ten times and the connector is toast. The trick is to rotate and pull at the same time.  Easy. Piece of cake.
> Cheers.


Well, yes and no. Sure some is user error, but some MMCX implementations really are shoddy.


----------



## FlacFan

KutuzovGambit said:


> Well, yes and no. Sure some is user error, but some MMCX implementations really are shoddy.


I'll give you that. 
I would gladly pay more to get good quality MMCX, because it pi$$e$ me off that we have now - how many 2 pin variations? Recessed, raised, squared, round and what not. The fit is not the same either, so in short: different strokes for different folks...

Cheers.


----------



## r31ya (May 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> TinHIFI has a real QC issue with their MMCX in their budget models.
> 
> I have their Tin T2, Tin T2 Evo and Tin T2 Plus, all came with wonky MMCX *out of the box or after just a few cable changes*. One was so tight that the cable couldn't go in, the other 2 had so loose MMCX that the IEM was spinning like a windvane when connected (with intermittent sound cut out). There are other reports in forums for MMCX issues with these models (including the Tin T4).
> 
> ...


Not MMCX but another cylindrical connector ATH A2DC, it ate the og cable in half a year and proceed to eat another 2 in around a year.
(another 1 broken in mic connection, not A2DC issue). the port in my ath-e40 still fine but not sure why the cable is brittle.

Didn't have such problem with 2-pin. I avoid MMCX because i'm afraid that it'll repeat my A2DC experience.


----------



## WAON303

FlacFan said:


> I would gladly pay more to get good quality MMCX, because it pi$$e$ me off that we have now - how many 2 pin variations? Recessed, raised, squared, round and what not. The fit is not the same either, so in short: different strokes for different folks...
> 
> Cheers.



That's actually a _very good _point for using MMCX despite how dodgy the cable connections can be (Super tight or flimsy.) which is why I don't like MMCX connectors and prefer 2-pin.

I actually forgot how many variants of 2-pin cables exist, it's funny because my Softears Volume isn't compatible with any 2-pin cables I have laying around except the stock cable because the Volume uses a recessed 2-pin cable instead of standard 2-pin most IEMs use.

Not even the Bravery stock cable works despite being the same type of cable because the bit of plastic doesn't fit

Genius design.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 10, 2022)

*Elixir by THIEAUDIO



*


----------



## Barndoor (May 10, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> One slightly odd question - How thick is the SG-01 OVA, and do you think they'd be comfortable for use while sleeping?
> .
> Since they have a shallow case, I've been using the Pizen PianoTrio to provide isolation, and to play droning-type sleeping tracks, since 2018.
> My other earphones that are shallow enough to be comfortable while sleeping, are the, Kinera BA05, the Rose Aurora, and the Tennmak Pro.









Left to right: Tripowin TC01 (my current sleep choice), Heart Mirror, KBEar KB04, Original SG01, Geek World GK10 (I see you have this in your signature)


----------



## brsdrgn (May 10, 2022)

FlacFan said:


> Yupp. MCX and MMCX connectors are used everywhere in tons of applications. The trouble here are users who don't know how to properly disconnect MMCX. They pull first,  realize this does not work and sure enough they pull and bend a bit.  Do this ten times and the connector is toast. The trick is to rotate and pull at the same time.  Easy. Piece of cake.
> Cheers.


I believe it's an easy way to put the blame on the users. If many says that they don't last long, including the ones here who have years of experience, I think I'd also question producers rather than the users.


There's a ring around every mmcx male connector that holds the connection. Here's a video for you that fiio released how to make mmcx connector tighter by making the gap bigger:



The more you plug/unplug, the looser it gets. So, It's not about rotating while plugging it off.

Some brands uses this ring without a gap. At that point, the quality of the female port is questionable. Surely, some brands uses low quality that that the port is getting wider in time, therefore loose...

Here's a comment from a user under the video:





I see you also mentioned that there are many 2 pin types. However, I have never had issue when I buy third party cable. Just buy .78 and you're ready to go with any 2 pin connector.






Some may say that mmcx rotates and it's easy with comfort/fit. I disagree to that as well. Eventually, every cable bends. Even if you buy a cable with ear hook, you can shape it. Maybe some rotation might be required for the IEM inside the ear due to its ergonomics. However, if you ask me, 'durability vs comfort?' You know my answer already.


With one exception, I remember a brand s..f.. Used a different type of mmcx connector. I hope putting a picture of it won't be a problem as I believe it is one of the unique implementations. For example, mt300:





As you see there's a screw which covers the mmcx connectors and keeps them in place tight and secure. They still easily rotate and I had no problem with these at all.


When I go for a trip, it always get my attention that I hesitate to take the ones with mmcx connection considering a situation that I might need to put them in my pocket rather keeping them in the case, or somehow bend them while they're attached. I have lz a7 and it's already having problem with the left unit that the sound cuts off. So, I'd say if there's not a secure way to keep it intact or if they don't use a good quality mmcx plugs, no way! 2 pin is always better. Especially when you buy chi-fi IEMs that they usually struggle with qc problems...


----------



## ExTubeGamer

WAON303 said:


> That's actually a _very good _point for using MMCX despite how dodgy the cable connections can be (Super tight or flimsy.) which is why I don't like MMCX connectors and prefer 2-pin.
> 
> I actually forgot how many variants of 2-pin cables exist, it's funny because my Softears Volume isn't compatible with any 2-pin cables I have laying around except the stock cable because the Volume uses a recessed 2-pin cable instead of standard 2-pin most IEMs use.
> 
> ...


2 pin connectors are the worst connectors because of this. It's not possible to guarantee that a new 2 pin cable will fit. MMCX and qdc are much better connectors. I wish qdc connectors would be more widely used. KZ and CCA really understood how good qdc connectors are. If you like ear hooks in your cables they're just perfect. No connector is more easy to slide on. Recently I found a 2 pin to qdc adapter on AliExpress. Finally my Starfield is gonna get a new cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> Left to right: Tripowin TC01 (my current sleep choice), Heart Mirror, KBEar KB04, Original SG01, Geek World GK10 (I see you have this in your signature)



Now - A related question:  Can someone point out a good 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons, and is fairly thin where it wraps over-the-ear?  Thanks!


----------



## Carpet

DBaldock9 said:


> Now - A related question:  Can someone point out a good 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons, and is fairly thin where it wraps over-the-ear?  Thanks!



OPENHEART does an 8 core with volume control
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004223809556.html

JCALLY does 8 and 16 core with mic but no volume

TRN does 6 core with mic and no volume


----------



## DBaldock9

Carpet said:


> OPENHEART does an 8 core with volume control
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004223809556.html
> 
> JCALLY does 8 and 16 core with mic but no volume
> ...



While that OpenHeart cable looks nice - I already have a good MMCX cable with Volume Control Buttons. Plus, it looks pretty thick, and would probably be uncomfortable pressed between my ear and head, when trying to sleep. 
. 
Specifically - If I'm going to try one of the 0.78mm 2-pin IEMs while sleeping, I need a thin 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons.


----------



## nraymond (May 10, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> I believe it's an easy way to put the blame on the users. If many says that they don't last long, including the ones here who have years of experience, I think I'd also question producers rather than the users.
> 
> 
> There's a ring around every mmcx male connector that holds the connection. Here's a video for you that fiio released how to make mmcx connector tighter by making the gap bigger:
> ...



I definitely believe that some people have gotten IEMs with bad/low quality MMCX. Luckily, I haven't experienced that. For instance, I have the original TRI I3, and the MMCX is still fine. The I3 was later revised to offer a 2-pin connection, which some people reported issues with here, so quality problems aren't exclusively an MMCX problem. Also worth noting is that a number of TOTL IEMs use MMCX, and I haven't read reports of it being an issue for those customers.

It's unfortunate that a healthy QC process isn't happening with many overseas companies where they provide a support process that would track design/build issues and remediate them, both internally by revising the IEM and then supporting end-users by offering repairs/replacements, or, in extreme cases, a product recall.

People here often positively effuse about the affordability of overseas IEMs, but don't often connect that affordability with reduced QC and post-sales support, instead often implying that we're being "overcharged" by traditional domestic companies.


----------



## lushmelody

I personally consider the 2-pin pull sensation very mild. So its easy for me favor its durability over MMCX ergonomics. 

...and after read the whole discussion here, I think MMCX is a wonderful option indeed - if you are not buying a budget IEM. 

(maybe risk S**fer trying to improve it...)


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> While that OpenHeart cable looks nice - I already have a good MMCX cable with Volume Control Buttons. Plus, it looks pretty thick, and would probably be uncomfortable pressed between my ear and head, when trying to sleep.
> .
> Specifically - If I'm going to try one of the 0.78mm 2-pin IEMs while sleeping, I need a thin 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons.



I found a 0.78mm 2-pin cable with Volume Control Buttons from 64 Audio, but it's pretty expensive, at $60 - https://www.64audio.com/products/cable-with-mic-1
.
With a bit more searching, I finally found some less expensive cables (with thin-ish wires) on AliExpress:
One for $10.50 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003087277450.html
One On-Sale for $6 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2255800279725540.html


----------



## FSTOP

DBaldock9 said:


> While that OpenHeart cable looks nice - I already have a good MMCX cable with Volume Control Buttons. Plus, it looks pretty thick, and would probably be uncomfortable pressed between my ear and head, when trying to sleep.
> .
> Specifically - If I'm going to try one of the 0.78mm 2-pin IEMs while sleeping, I need a thin 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons.


I have this version in mmcx, but comes in 2pin too, it's not a bad cord. Thinner, but still pliable and rolls up nice. Controls have good clicky response. I like it actually, not as high-end as some of my other cords, but use it specifically in bed and mobile use when not using bigger daps and balanced cables. 

Amazon USA :
OKCSC Earphone Upgrade Cable,MMCX Earbuds Replacement Cord,4 Cores OFC Silver Plated Earphones Audio Adapter with Mic for Shure SE215 SE315 SE535 (mmcx,Blue,Mic) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08QZ71WR9/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_JPXTH6AJBCD7P3PZZW2G


----------



## kmhaynes (May 11, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> While that OpenHeart cable looks nice - I already have a good MMCX cable with Volume Control Buttons. Plus, it looks pretty thick, and would probably be uncomfortable pressed between my ear and head, when trying to sleep.
> .
> Specifically - If I'm going to try one of the 0.78mm 2-pin IEMs while sleeping, I need a thin 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons.


I've been using this cable with my Okko OH10, really like it, works great. Same as above but 2-pin version with good ear memory.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08QYSG4SD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_V18ASCYATHVW0WHD6Z2P?psc=1


----------



## freelancr

Yanyin Moonlight in the house.

https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-moonlight-est.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Moonlight looks good. I bet they sound awesome. I have to admit I am tempted.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Moonlight looks good. I bet they sound awesome. I have to admit I am tempted.


Take one for the team and report back from space!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

freelancr said:


> Yanyin Moonlight in the house.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/yanyin-moonlight-est.html


That is something else! Congratulations!


----------



## BenF

Redcarmoose said:


> That is something else! Congratulations!


He didn't mean that it's in his house, he meant it's available for purchase


----------



## Redcarmoose

Your 1/2 way there already!


BenF said:


> He didn't mean that it's in his house, he meant it's available for purchase


----------



## freelancr

BenF said:


> He didn't mean that it's in his house, he meant it's available for purchase


If it where actually in my house I`d have written _in da house_.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> Now - A related question:  Can someone point out a good 0.78mm 2-pin cable that has Volume Control Buttons, and is fairly thin where it wraps over-the-ear?  Thanks!



OK, before someone else points out the obvious - I just looked at the cables list in my Equipment Profile, and found out that, somewhere on a shelf or in a bin, I've already got the cable that I need.  

"*Venture Electronics SPC Unbalanced cable, 3.5mm TRRS Plug -to- 0.78mm 2-Pin, w/Mic & Remote Volume*"


----------



## yaps66

DBaldock9 said:


> OK, before someone else points out the obvious - I just looked at the cables list in my Equipment Profile, and found out that, somewhere on a shelf or in a bin, I've already got the cable that I need.
> 
> "*Venture Electronics SPC Unbalanced cable, 3.5mm TRRS Plug -to- 0.78mm 2-Pin, w/Mic & Remote Volume*"


Haha! That's priceless!


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> This is new. @ $139
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On 12-MAY-22, the QT-7 MK3 is still available, and currently on sale for $89.


----------



## r31ya

DBaldock9 said:


> On 12-MAY-22, the QT-7 MK3 is still available, and currently on sale for $89.


Sonion for less than $100!?
any graph?


----------



## DBaldock9

r31ya said:


> Sonion for less than $100!?
> any graph?



I haven't seen any graphs for the QT-7 MK3, but there is a slightly un-enthusiastic review, with some comparisons here - https://theheadphonelist.com/rose-hybrid-7-mkii-review-inflexion-point/


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Hidizs Mermaid MM2 review done.*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mm2.25797/reviews#review-28473


----------



## r31ya (May 12, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't seen any graphs for the QT-7 MK3, but there is a slightly un-enthusiastic review, with some comparisons here - https://theheadphonelist.com/rose-hybrid-7-mkii-review-inflexion-point/


Thats review for mark 2, not mark 3
is it the same?

tough it does give me idea on where Rose build quality level lies.


----------



## DBaldock9

r31ya said:


> Thats review for mark 2, not mark 3
> is it the same?
> 
> tough it does give me idea on where Rose build quality level lies.



Ah, I hadn't noticed the MK # difference.


----------



## pitman907

Hello everyone. Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors. We just need it for extra support so we can hear ourselves better. But still be able to hear ambient noise. Can you please help us? Thank you very much!


----------



## RikudouGoku

pitman907 said:


> Hello everyone. Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors. We just need it for extra support so we can hear ourselves better. But still be able to hear ambient noise. Can you please help us? Thank you very much!


Sony MDR-EX800ST/MDR-7550 

Literally what it is made for.


----------



## brsdrgn (May 12, 2022)

pitman907 said:


> Hello everyone. Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors. We just need it for extra support so we can hear ourselves better. But still be able to hear ambient noise. Can you please help us? Thank you very much!


I'd recommend JVC FX700/750. Their isolation is pretty much non existent. Comfort is quite good.






A little pricier FX850. If you want to change the cable and want a little more emphasis in the mid bass section.






You pretty much hear what's going on around yourself. When I was using them at moderate volume levels at night, my friends were telling me that they hear what I listen.


----------



## pitman907

Thank you for the responses. Keep them coming please... Really need you guys help... thank you!


----------



## DBaldock9

Did anyone else here see the two page spread about Meze Audio in the current "Summer Sounds" Issue of the Crutchfield Catalog?
It contains some of this interview - https://www.crutchfield.com/S-53FQNs5gBNW/learn/antonio-meze-interview.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Upgraded components. New Rose QT9 MK2S. Sound balancing is similar to the MK2 but bass seem to have better control on these. Not as visceral as the prior MK2, But they do show a similar fun bass lines of the former MK2 version. Bass seems tighter with similar extension. This tighter bass in turn opens up more of the mids on the MK2S. Treble is mostly un touched. Not certain if they upgraded the Knowles BAs on these but these use two sets of dual BAs for its mids and treble.

The magic of these things as small and compact as they are, has a nice wide stage. These are v shaped tuning but done tastefully with good balance. One of the bigger surprising hybrids and my introduction to Rose technics. The tuning on these are excellent. Exciting in the right places while not overcooking anything. Nice technicalities, pretty astounding considering their small size actually. These brings me right back to how much I enjoyed the MK2. Now even better in the MK2S.


----------



## r31ya (May 12, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Upgraded components. New Rose QT9 MK2S. Sound balancing is similar to the MK2 but bass seem to have better control on these. Not as visceral as the prior MK2, But they do show a similar fun bass lines of the former MK2 version. Bass seems tighter with similar extension. This tighter bass in turn opens up more of the mids on the MK2S. Treble is mostly un touched. Not certain if they upgraded the Knowles BAs on these but these use two sets of dual BAs for its mids and treble.
> 
> The magic of these things as small and compact as they are, has a nice wide stage. These are v shaped tuning but done tastefully with good balance. One of the bigger surprising hybrids and my introduction to Rose technics. The tuning on these are excellent. Exciting in the right places while not overcooking anything. Nice technicalities, pretty astounding considering their small size actually. These brings me right back to how much I enjoyed the MK2. Now even better in the MK2S.


Ok.. there is Rose QT9 MK2, QT9 MK2S, and the sonion QT-7 MK3...
and released close to each other? Nympho just reviewed MK2.

I'm new in this Rose products, but dude, The names.


----------



## Dsnuts

I wished they went with different naming scheme but it is what it is. Too many earphones not enough revision titles. MK2, Now with an S. Pro, Max, Lol. Whats next.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Redcarmoose said:


> Your 1/2 way there already!


I just pulled the trigger on the Moonlight. No reviews available but I got a feelingl on about this one..Yanyin is on a roll!! DS you are a bad influence!! Ha!


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> I wished they went with different naming scheme but it is what it is. Too many earphones not enough revision titles. MK2, Now with an S. Pro, Max, Lol. Whats next.


Btw is it a too much of leap of faith to buy $100 unreviewed Rose QT70MK3 just because of the sonion driver?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> I wished they went with different naming scheme but it is what it is. Too many earphones not enough revision titles. MK2, Now with an S. Pro, Max, Lol. Whats next.


There will be the DS 3.14159 or Pi in your faces iem!


----------



## Dsnuts

drbluenewmexico said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Moonlight. No reviews available but I got a feelingl on about this one..Yanyin is on a roll!! DS you are a bad influence!! Ha!


Dr. Blue. I am in now way influencing your decision. The universe has aligned not to mention everything these folks make seems to be hits. They definitely know how to tune earphones well. Their first tribrid cannot be ignored. Your curious about them just as I am. 

Moonlight gonna be special, I have a feeling in my bones! Cant wait to get into em.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 13, 2022)

drbluenewmexico said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Moonlight. No reviews available but I got a feelingl on about this one..Yanyin is on a roll!! DS you are a bad influence!! Ha!


I know that IEM has some secret power of attraction? Maybe it’s because we simply lust after IEMs, and that one has “a look”? At times though instinct can be very powerful. I know just a feeling...........I have purchased my best IEMs using the “Force”.

...............“become one with the Force" Match you personal wills with the will of the Force!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

pitman907 said:


> Thank you for the responses. Keep them coming please... Really need you guys help... thank you!


Yeah guys and gals! Help this guy out! He's going on stage with a band! What are these recommendations? You're not going on stage with the FX 700?! LOL Or the giant ass Sony's either! I'm sure stage monitors would be a more appropriate recc? That's like me recommending the TF10's! lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

pitman907 said:


> Thank you for the responses. Keep them coming please... Really need you guys help... thank you!


My only recc for that price range and with proper stage monitor form would be the *Sennheiser IE100 Pro. *

Wide soundstage, excellent separation, and crystal clear balance. You'll probably enjoy the sound and the fit?


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah guys and gals! Help this guy out! He's going on stage with a band! What are these recommendations? You're not going on stage with the FX 700?! LOL Or the giant ass Sony's either! I'm sure stage monitors would be a more appropriate recc? That's like me recommending the TF10's! lol


"Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors." 


Maybe you should read the post again? Open back? They're not looking for isolation? So you'd recommend what comes to mind first right? Instead of mocking people, please just deal with the contribution to the forum. I believe that will make this thread not full of useless comments...


----------



## r31ya

drbluenewmexico said:


> There will be the DS 3.14159 or Pi in your faces iem!


I imagine ever new iteration they will add pi number.
_Orchid BD-r3.14_ successor, the _Orchid BD-r3.141_, and its further succesor _Orchid BD-r3.1415_

two year later well got _Orchid BD-r3.14159265359_


----------



## dharmasteve (May 13, 2022)

Well I'm one of the older guys on Head-Fi, grew up with vinyl. Never did have the money for the exotic brands but I remember I really got into the early Dual 505 turntable, Goldring cartridges, and a bit later Musical Fidelity amps in the 80's. I got big time OCD over little T-Amps back in their day. I'm definitely an old analogue-man, lover of World Music and almost everything else musically. In July of 2019 I bought the _*Little Bear 4-X hybrid tube amp*_ and have used it on and off ever since. Lately I found the Little Bear a good match with the Shuoer S12 Planar IEM and got back into using it.
A few weeks ago I got a message from Burson Audio asking me if I would like to compare the Burson V5i-D-2 opamp with the stock opamps. I've never been a compulsive Modder, but when necessary I'm up for it. The Little Bear looked simple enough so I found the idea interesting. I had no idea of any difference a new opamp would make to the sound, I'd never changed one before on the Little Bear. So armed with some small Allen Keys, some tweezers and a shaky hand, I got going. It turned out so simple to take the board out, take out the stock opamps and put the more substantial Burson's on.
The opamps had arrived a while ago, so I started to deliberately use the Little Bear 4-X most of the time to get back familiarity with the sound. That meant constant charging because the built in battery does not have the longest play time (about 5 hours). I chose a few songs to really mainly concentrate on... 'Stimela', live, _Hugh Masekela_ and 'Shovelheads', _Shriekback_ (Yep a bit left-of, but has a lot going on), and the great 'Grandpa's Interview',_ Neil Young_. From _Patti Smith_, 'We Three', and also some _New Model Army_ tracks.
When comparing and A/B-ing IEMs there is a simplicity to hear the differences. Generally just take one off and put the other on. It takes just a few seconds. Even then there has to be the memory of the previous moments. The moments are close enough to get a fair idea of the differences. When changing opamps there is more time involved in the change so the gap in listening is longer, so possibly more deceptive. It's useful to write keywords down to keep impressions fresh. So what I write here can be taken with a pinch of subjective salt.
Before listening I left the 4-X to warm up for 15mins. First thing I noticed with the Burson, seemingly more RF interference. More sensitive obviously, but that can be good in the long run. Not a problem for me, but maybe for some. For me once the music starts this old guy cannot hear the RF so no problem.
Compared to stock the Burson's are less generally fuzzy, and have a much cleaner sound. Leading edges of guitars and drums are more defined and precise, sub-bass is cleaner without losing rumble. A subjective feeling of musicality arises whilst listening with the Burson V5i-D-2's.
_Patti Smith's_ wonderful voice becomes richer, thicker and smoother, yet cleaner in 'We Three'. Same with _Hugh Masekela's_ voice in 'Stimela' and the instruments too. On 'Grandpa's Interview' from the 'Greendale' project, _Neil Young_ has more resonance on the lower register guitar strings, and a kind of mini vibrato all the way through plus great cymbal crashes later in the track.
There is little doubt the Burson opamps are noticeably different in sound to the OG's. It surprised me that a little opamp can make such a difference. The Burson's are here to stay in my Little Bear and easily give me a large dose of extra enjoyment. I'm not totally clear much they cost because price seems to vary, but from Burson direct I think they are about $59 but they double the enjoyment factors.
IEM used, *IMR Splash of Gold open back*, *Spiral Dot L* tips. Sony Xperia 5ii phone.


Attachments​



DSC_0538.JPG
1.6 MB · Views: 0



DSC_0542.JPG
1.5 MB · Views: 0


----------



## pitman907

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My only recc for that price range and with proper stage monitor form would be the *Sennheiser IE100 Pro. *
> 
> Wide soundstage, excellent separation, and crystal clear balance. You'll probably enjoy the sound and the fit?


Thanks for helping but this is not open back I think.


----------



## dharmasteve

pitman907 said:


> Thanks for helping but this is not open back I think.




Another amazing sounding open back IEM is the IMR Acoustics, Splash of Gold. With any discount codes they are maybe the best value IEM of them all.


----------



## baskingshark

pitman907 said:


> Hello everyone. Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors. We just need it for extra support so we can hear ourselves better. But still be able to hear ambient noise. Can you please help us? Thank you very much!



Just my 2 cents, I've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for close to 20 years. In general, for stage monitoring, isolation is the no. 1 priority to preserve hearing health. I know it is tempting to want to hear ambient noise from the audience, but this is not good for long term hearing, and noise induced hearing loss is irreversible. I know what you play and hear in the IEM may not be what the audience hears, but sometimes you just have to trust your sound man to handle the house mix while the musicians concentrate on the music. 

A concert can easily go to around 100 dB sound, and open backed IEMs are a sure way to get the hearing damaged. Not only that, in a noisy environment, bass is the first frequency to be lost, so something that isolate allows one to hear sub-bass well, and also to get all the micro-details in, something that may not be possible with an open backed IEM.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Dsnuts said:


> Dr. Blue. I am in now way influencing your decision. The universe has aligned not to mention everything these folks make seems to be hits. They definitely know how to tune earphones well. Their first tribrid cannot be ignored. Your curious about them just as I am.
> 
> Moonlight gonna be special, I have a feeling in my bones! Cant wait to get into em.


Right on DS! Penon has been very cooperative! Great vendor! No way or now way??? Excited to AB with my loved Kinda Lava! Stay a bad influence!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Redcarmoose said:


> I know that IEM has some secret power of attraction? Maybe it’s because we simply lust after IEMs, and that one has “a look”? At times though instinct can be very powerful. I know just a feeling...........I have purchased my best IEMs using the “Force”.
> 
> ...............“become one with the Force" Match you personal wills with the will of the Force!


May the Force be with us! And not the Farce!


----------



## baskingshark (May 13, 2022)

The quintessential KZ weekly pokemon sidegrade release is here!

*The KZ EDX Ultra.* $22 USD

"Pro", "S" and "Max" monikers are yesterday's terms. "ULTRA" is the new codeword for a new pokemon sidegrade release of the new week!




https://www.linsoul.com/products/kz-edx-ultra


Oh ya and for those fearful of fake/misrepresented KZ drivers that do not contribute much to the sound, fear not. This ULTRA dude is advertised to use a "10mm Dual Magnetic Dynamic Unit". Don't think one can go much wrong there if there's only one driver, short of it having some hyperbole claims of uranium or unicorn fur coated diaphragm; FWIW no mention is made of the driver material here.


----------



## pitman907

dharmasteve said:


> Another amazing sounding open back IEM is the IMR Acoustics, Splash of Gold. With any discount codes they are maybe the best value IEM of them all.


Hello. These are open backs? It doesn't say on their website so I wanted to make sure. You have one? thank you!


----------



## pitman907

baskingshark said:


> Just my 2 cents, I've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for close to 20 years. In general, for stage monitoring, isolation is the no. 1 priority to preserve hearing health. I know it is tempting to want to hear ambient noise from the audience, but this is not good for long term hearing, and noise induced hearing loss is irreversible. I know what you play and hear in the IEM may not be what the audience hears, but sometimes you just have to trust your sound man to handle the house mix while the musicians concentrate on the music.
> 
> A concert can easily go to around 100 dB sound, and open backed IEMs are a sure way to get the hearing damaged. Not only that, in a noisy environment, bass is the first frequency to be lost, so something that isolate allows one to hear sub-bass well, and also to get all the micro-details in, something that may not be possible with an open backed IEM.


Thank you very much for your reply. Do you think it is still bad if lets say, I will only put minimal volume to my open back in ear just enough for extra isolation of my guitar and bass for example? My plan is to still use the stage ambient volume as my main source of audio, then just add few decibels for extra monitoring of the band?


----------



## dharmasteve (May 13, 2022)

pitman907 said:


> Hello. These are open backs? It doesn't say on their website so I wanted to make sure. You have one? thank you!


I have one. You can see the IMR thread to see peoples opinions of them. They have a gold surrounded grill over their back. The closed version is the Splash of Red (red surround fitment). There was a good discount as IMR were having a sale (code) on everything.....I'm not sure if it still works.


----------



## pitman907

dharmasteve said:


> I have one. You can see the IMR thread to see peoples opinions of them. They have a gold surrounded grill over their back. The closed version is the Splash of Red (red surround fitment). There was a good discount as IMR were having a sale (code) on everything.....I'm not sure if it still works.


Do you mind sharing me your thoughts and experience on using open back IEM on stage? How do you use it? Volume level? Do you have wedge monitors still on stage? I hope to learn from you since you have been using an open back already. Thank you so much


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> "Just desperate to find an open back in ear monitor for our upcoming gig that is below $200. We don't want to feel isolated when using in ear monitors."
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read the post again? Open back? They're not looking for isolation? So you'd recommend what comes to mind first right? Instead of mocking people, please just deal with the contribution to the forum. I believe that will make this thread not full of useless comments...


LOL open back doesn't mean those reccs. Got it? Good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Just my 2 cents, I've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for close to 20 years. In general, for stage monitoring, isolation is the no. 1 priority to preserve hearing health. I know it is tempting to want to hear ambient noise from the audience, but this is not good for long term hearing, and noise induced hearing loss is irreversible. I know what you play and hear in the IEM may not be what the audience hears, but sometimes you just have to trust your sound man to handle the house mix while the musicians concentrate on the music.
> 
> A concert can easily go to around 100 dB sound, and open backed IEMs are a sure way to get the hearing damaged. Not only that, in a noisy environment, bass is the first frequency to be lost, so something that isolate allows one to hear sub-bass well, and also to get all the micro-details in, something that may not be possible with an open backed IEM.


AMEN! Well said. You don't need an open back monitor to get the elements he's looking for, but hey, to each his own?


----------



## brsdrgn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LOL open back doesn't mean those reccs. Got it? Good.







Even the person who asked the question telling you that your suggestion doesn't fit. You saw that comment, understood who's right or wrong... And still you're pushing this further by asking and answering yourself? Funny. 

I'll add you to my ignored list. Goodbye.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> Even the person who asked the question telling you that your suggestion doesn't fit. You saw that comment, understood who's right or wrong... And still you're pushing this further by asking and answering yourself? Funny.
> 
> I'll add you to my ignored list. Goodbye.


LMAO Oh no! I was added to an ignore list by someone I don't know?! *pushes play on my Whitesnake album* 'cause I'm crying in the rain!!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Senns are ideal for stage monitoring, as that is one of their main usages, and they aren't kings of isolation, so though they are not open back as in vented like an open back headphone, they are not air tight and noise canceling iso, so very much a great stage IEM.


----------



## jant71

See. This is why we have a Help and Recommendations area.


----------



## DBaldock9

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> LMAO Oh no! I was added to an ignore list by someone I don't know?! *pushes play on my Whitesnake album* 'cause I'm crying in the rain!!!



As soon as I saw that newbie's post - he got added to my ignore list...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DBaldock9 said:


> As soon as I saw that newbie's post - he got added to my ignore list...


IKR! I wasn't really busting anyone's chops. Just speaking from experience. I've been in multiple bands over many years, and i'm not going to jump in stage with those Frankenstein bolts, no matter how great they sound. I've owned those JVC's and the Sony's. LOL For studio monitoring? ABSOLUTELY, @DBaldock9! For running around on stage? Not quite.


----------



## r31ya (May 13, 2022)

KZ EDA - Balanced.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004269688816.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $33.04!US $19.82!!!!!@2132a25716524845667232460e5838!!sh&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2911412.pic_0












Described as a more technical VK4 (well, most iems are more technical than VK4 but...) better than CRA (if you want upgraded CRA without traveling to CRA+ with its extra midbass and bleed)


----------



## Carpet (May 13, 2022)

r31ya said:


> KZ EDA - Balanced.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004269688816.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $33.04!US $19.82!!!!!@2132a25716524845667232460e5838!!sh&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2911412.pic_0
> 
> 
> ...




Nice to see they are offering it separately (but for 2/3 the price of the set of three). Single Dynamics and planars seem to be making huge progress at the moment.

 I'm starting to look at IEMs at this price point as something that nibbles away at my budget for better IEMs.


AKros review of the KBEAR Ink is out!


----------



## baskingshark

pitman907 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. Do you think it is still bad if lets say, I will only put minimal volume to my open back in ear just enough for extra isolation of my guitar and bass for example? My plan is to still use the stage ambient volume as my main source of audio, then just add few decibels for extra monitoring of the band?



Personally, I would suggest to just use a standard closed back IEM for stage monitoring, as even the most isolating IEMs will still let in some ambient noise from the house mix into the ears. So you will still get a bit of the house sound heard in a way.

But as for how much house mix goes in, it depends on the location of the house speakers/amps, and your band members' amps location or your location next to noisy instruments eg drums. I would suggest perhaps if you still wanna use an open back IEM for stage use, don't sit near a subwoofer/amp or a full sized drum, as you will inevitably try to pump up the volume to overcome those external noises, and this is bad for hearing.


----------



## FSTOP

I would concur with baskingshark's recommendations. I had training as a recording engineer, and the thought of open-back monitors or headphones would be unheard of (pun intended). Particularly in a studio environment where sound spill could be picked up on a mic (esp. with Vox), or feedback problems could ensue. As said, your hearing is paramount. If you are not able to hear fellow musicians properly, then the engineer/mixer is not doing his job. If you are talking about a low-budget venue or predominantly acoustic performance, then high SPLs may not be an issue, but you should still be able to get a monitor mix that is accurate for each musician without resorting to open-back IEMs. I know you are only here to get help, and others should just be kind and offer advice instead of ridicule.


----------



## audio123

Dunu Vernus + Viridian


----------



## Surf Monkey

audio123 said:


> Dunu Vernus + Viridian



Sexy!


----------



## audio123

Surf Monkey said:


> Sexy!


I bought the Vernus just to pair with the Viridian 😂


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Dunu Vernus


Looks amazing!!!! sounds good?


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 14, 2022)

audio123 said:


> I bought the Vernus just to pair with the Viridian 😂


I'd do the same to pair Viridian with Aroma Duet, but dunno if can match well....


----------



## audio123

Xinlisupreme said:


> Looks amazing!!!! sounds good?


Yea sounds good


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Yea sounds good


When you can could you tell me if sounds better than Aroma stock cable with duet?


----------



## audio123

Xinlisupreme said:


> When you can could you tell me if sounds better than Aroma stock cable with duet?


😁


----------



## yaps66

audio123 said:


> Dunu Vernus + Viridian


Ooooo! Now I have to get the Viridian!


----------



## yaps66

audio123 said:


> I bought the Vernus just to pair with the Viridian 😂


That does it! I bought the Viridian too!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

yaps66 said:


> That does it! I bought the Viridian too!


Congrats!
Wich iem will it pair?
Only 5 left 🤣


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> Congrats!
> Wich iem will it pair?
> Only 5 left 🤣


Initially the Vernus. Might look good on the Andromeda too!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

yaps66 said:


> Initially the Vernus. Might look good on the Andromeda too!


Should match fine with serial also, did you try it with Blanche?


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> Should match fine with serial also, did you try it with Blanche?


Haha! The serials can match with anything with that beautiful faceplate.  Blanche and Serials? Not yet!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

yaps66 said:


> Haha! The serials can match with anything with that beautiful faceplate.  Blanche and Serials? Not yet!  Thanks for the tip!


Yes sure but I mean about sound matching 😅
Is your starlight stabilized wood releas or og?
I really like that one… remind me a lot my lovely DMAGIC 3D


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> Yes sure but I mean about sound matching 😅
> Is your starlight stabilized wood releas or og?
> I really like that one… remind me a lot my lovely DMAGIC 3D


OG. The wood one looks so beautiful! A bit of the @Rockwell75 vibe going on there!


----------



## PKTK

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/
> 
> My first budget level 5 star rating. The more and more I hear them the more I realize these are probably the best sub $50 earphones you can possibly buy for your bucks. Unless someone shows me a phone that does better than these at the price. These are it for me. Not to mention the benchmark for bass at this price range. Superb sound quality from Reecho SG-01 OVA edition. As good as the original SG-01 was this one is even better for $10 more.


Yeah, I have heard them. Very decent for fifty.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Remember the cult classic, Tforce Yuan Li?
> 
> Well, Tforce had to rename themselves to TangZu Audio due to some copyright lawsuit or something.
> 
> ...








Tangzu Audio's Shimin Li is releasing at $35 USD. Apparently there's a pre-order price of $30. Not sure about specs, but the manufacturer provided graphs are here, looks quite neutralish.





https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudio/posts/313029114342307


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio's Shimin Li is releasing at $35 USD. Apparently there's a pre-order price of $30. Not sure about specs, but the manufacturer provided graphs are here, looks quite neutralish.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudio/posts/313029114342307



Thanks for this info. I welcome more choice of neutral sets and at least they've provided a very clear graph to show their intention. Hopefully it avoids some dissatisfied customers complaining of 'no bass' and 'boring sig' because they went in expecting the CRA.


----------



## Jmop (May 15, 2022)

Are there any more plug and forget IEMs out right now? I'm on my JD3, really great form factor and pretty smooth sound, I just wish the treble was a bit more fleshed out and less tinny. Treble extension could use a mild boost for some real balance but hey it's $20. There's got to be an upgrade out there with just as good a fit.


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> Thanks for this info. I welcome more choice of neutral sets and at least they've provided a very clear graph to show their intention. Hopefully it avoids some dissatisfied customers complaining of 'no bass' and 'boring sig' because they went in expecting the CRA.



Yep there ain't many neutral sets at the $30ish and below range, most budget sets are V shaped or harmanish. This set might have a niche.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio's Shimin Li is releasing at $35 USD. Apparently there's a pre-order price of $30. Not sure about specs, but the manufacturer provided graphs are here, looks quite neutralish.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudio/posts/313029114342307



HZSOUND Heart Mirror competitor?


----------



## ChrisOc

My take on the Effect Audio Prototype 38 cable.

Post in thread 'Effect Audio cables thread' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16963723


----------



## Jmop

ChrisOc said:


> My take on the Effect Audio Prototype 38 cable.
> 
> Post in thread 'Effect Audio cables thread' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/effect-audio-cables-thread.787717/post-16963723


I'm actually pretty big on cable pron.


----------



## Dsnuts

Jmop said:


> I'm actually pretty big on cable pron.


----------



## Jmop

@Dsnuts My guy!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dsnuts said:


>


They sent me P37 and P38


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> Should match fine with serial also, did you try it with Blanche?


I just tried the Blanche with my Serials! Wow! Amazing! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

yaps66 said:


> I just tried the Blanche with my Serials! Wow! Amazing! Thanks for the tip!


I suggested you to plug Blanche based on what i read about Serial.
Mids would sound better now, right?


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> I suggested you to plug Blanche based on what i read about Serial.
> Mids would sound better now, right?


You are right! There's actually more clarity across the frequency range!


----------



## BenF

Snake oil is usually discussed in this forum - https://www.head-fi.org/forums/cables-power-tweaks-speakers-accessories-dbt-free-forum.21/


----------



## KutuzovGambit

BenF said:


> Snake oil is usually discussed in this forum - https://www.head-fi.org/forums/cables-power-tweaks-speakers-accessories-dbt-free-forum.21/


Alright boys time to head to your bunkers…


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ignore and move on....don't respond.


----------



## nymz

For those curious about Dunu VERNUS, I just unboxed it and took some notes. You can find it here.


----------



## Surf Monkey

nymz said:


> For those curious about Dunu VERNUS, I just unboxed it and took some notes. You can find it here.



I’m getting antsy over here. I can’t wait to try mine out! The graph looks good and I like your first impressions too. Thanks!


----------



## yaps66

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m getting antsy over here. I can’t wait to try mine out! The graph looks good and I like your first impressions too. Thanks!


+1


----------



## nymz (May 17, 2022)

I just posted my take on *CCA CRA+* on its thread for those interested.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Lots of promising releases lately. On my personal shortlist:

Yanyin Moonlight (incoming)
Dunu Vulcan
Raptgo Hook X
Thieaudio Elixir


----------



## SomeEntityThing (May 17, 2022)

New IEM from NiceHCK with a Beryllium Plated Dynamic Driver, called the Youth! One colour for this one, a shade of (very lovely imo) green that's meant to be "a tribute to youth".

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004227058894.html?


----------



## KutuzovGambit (May 17, 2022)

My review was published more than a week ago and I have multiple other IEMs sitting on my desk waiting for the same, but I cannot stop myself from reaching again and again for the Reecho SG-01 OVA. It's absolutely unreal that they only cost $50. If I wasn't such an addict I have no doubt I could be more than happy with these as my endgame; as it is, they're the perfect set to take with me when out and about to relieve my OCD brain of anxiety over the possibility of losing or damaging $600 sets.

Delicious subbass? Check. Excellent timbre and technicalities? Check. Versatile and balanced tuning? Check.

Embarrassing purple paint job? Um, check.


----------



## DBaldock9

KutuzovGambit said:


> My review was published more than a week ago and I have multiple other IEMs sitting on my desk waiting for the same, but I cannot stop myself from reaching again and again for the Reecho SG-01 OVA. It's absolutely unreal that they only cost $50. If I wasn't such an addict I have no doubt I could be more than happy with these as my endgame; as it is, they're the perfect set to take with me when out and about to relieve my OCD brain of anxiety over the possibility of losing or damaging $600 sets.
> 
> Delicious subbass? Check. Excellent timbre and technicalities? Check. Versatile and balanced tuning? Check.
> 
> Embarrassing purple paint job? Um, check.



I caved to peer pressure, and ordered a set of the Reecho SG-01 OVA from Penon the other day.
Hoping they're actually thin enough to be comfortable for me to wear while side-sleeping.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

DBaldock9 said:


> I caved to peer pressure, and ordered a set of the Reecho SG-01 OVA from Penon the other day.
> Hoping they're actually thin enough to be comfortable for me to wear while side-sleeping.


Unless you have the tiniest ears in existence I seriously doubt you'll have a problem.


----------



## DBaldock9

KutuzovGambit said:


> Unless you have the tiniest ears in existence I seriously doubt you'll have a problem.



My ears are actually pretty big, and I'm constantly looking for the best large ear-tips (larger for my left ear), to get a good seal.


----------



## Jmop

Any reports on newer open back headphones? I live alone and letting in a bit of ambient noise would be great.


----------



## superuser1

SomeEntityThing said:


> Youth


What an outstandingly creative name.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

superuser1 said:


> What an outstandingly creative name.


Hahaha, I wonder if the successor to this will be called "Middle-aged", and the successor to that, "Elder"...


----------



## Jmop

SomeEntityThing said:


> Hahaha, I wonder if the successor to this will be called "Middle-aged", and the successor to that, "Elder"...


I think the name "Holiday" would've been a good look for it.


----------



## Carpet (May 18, 2022)

I Don't recall seeing these before Lafitear LD2, probably just a cosmetic change to LD1.







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004100309711.html


----------



## baskingshark

The battle of budget LCP drivers continues with the Rose Technics Aura Evo.

$25 USD





https://hifigo.com/products/rose-technics-aura-evo-in-ear-wired-hi-fi-game-e-sports-earphone


----------



## DynamicEars (May 18, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The battle of budget LCP drivers continues with the Rose Technics Aura Evo.
> 
> $25 USD
> 
> ...


The Morino Green is vintage pretty. Can't help laughing at "ultra low latency gaming earphone" tag while it is a wired earphone.

*edit : I thought that is fixed cable when i saw the first pic, but bottom pic shows cables are detached? weird cable position anyway


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> The battle of budget LCP drivers continues with the Rose Technics Aura Evo.
> 
> $25 USD
> 
> ...


Have anyone got info on Rose QT7 MK3? the under $100 Sonion?


----------



## WAON303

Rose is a pretty obscure IEM brand from memory, all I know is that Mark from Super Reviews reviewed the Mini2 Mrk II around 3 years ago, it's _super tiny._


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> Rose is a pretty obscure IEM brand from memory, all I know is that Mark from Super Reviews reviewed the Mini2 Mrk II around 3 years ago, it's _super tiny._



I think they had some earbud launches (eg Rose Maria), but earbuds are pretty niche in the audiophile world.




DynamicEars said:


> The Morino Green is vintage pretty. Can't help laughing at "ultra low latency gaming earphone" tag while it is a wired earphone.
> 
> *edit : I thought that is fixed cable when i saw the first pic, but bottom pic shows cables are detached? weird cable position anyway



Looks non-detachable to me though, I think those bottom pics are with the cable not soldered on yet. The design looks similar to the Moondrop CHU, though the CHU is supposedly a titanium driver instead of LCP.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> The battle of budget LCP drivers continues with the Rose Technics Aura Evo.
> 
> $25 USD
> 
> ...



A recent review of the Rose Technics QT-9 Mk2s


----------



## Xinlisupreme

baskingshark said:


> I think they had some earbud launches (eg Rose Maria), but earbuds are pretty niche in the audiophile world.


I was close to buy their flagship Miracle EST 2DD+4EST


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 18, 2022)

My humble review of the Elixir.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/th...sal-in-ear-monitor.25849/reviews#review-28502


----------



## nymz

My first thoughts regarding *Raptgo Hook-X *are out and you can check them on its thread.

Have a nice day!


----------



## yaps66 (May 18, 2022)

nymz said:


> ​
> My first thoughts regarding *Raptgo Hook-X *are out and you can check them on its thread.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Hi @nymz. Something doesn't read right with the disclaimer.

Edit: Great first impressions by the way!


----------



## nymz

yaps66 said:


> Hi @nymz. Something doesn't read right with the disclaimer.


I'm very sorry, it was an auto-correction. Fixed!


----------



## baskingshark

New Astrotec IEM, the AM850 MK2. LCP driver.

This is really the year of the LCP driver.

Has tuning nozzles too, to change the sound signature.









https://www.facebook.com/astrotecaudio/posts/2254553851375942


----------



## audio123 (May 18, 2022)

It has been so long. I hope everyone is doing well. Happy listening.

*Plussound Copper+ Review*


----------



## Ace Bee

Hey all. I got the all new *Shanling M7 *and *Shanling MG600 *2 days back, and they are the most incredible discoveries of 2022 for me, so far. I have written my initial impression on them in the following thread, go have a read if you're interested. Both of them are incredibly good for their price, I love them to death.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ble-hi-fi-android-player.962946/post-16968218


----------



## PKTK

DBaldock9 said:


> I caved to peer pressure, and ordered a set of the Reecho SG-01 OVA from Penon the other day.
> Hoping they're actually thin enough to be comfortable for me to wear while side-sleeping.


Yeah, they are quite small. You should be fine.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the BQEYZ Autumn. One of my delayed reviews:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I've just published my review of the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S. Very solid improvements over the prior model, and a very good option at its price point for those looking for an all-rounder (as long as you can tolerate some energy in the upper mids). Looking forward to the MK3!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

the M7 is $1,300. Do they throw in the MG600 for free with the purchase of that overpriced thing?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 18, 2022)

_*The TRN TA1 Max is the most I have ever heard $46.00 sound like. They are actually way smaller than they look in the pictures. Though the sound is way way bigger than you can imagine. For many getting the Max will be all they will ever need. I'm totally surprised by this one?*_

So what the Max is like is a balanced expansive soundstage. Held within is a nice rendition of both forward and far away musical elements. Some how timbre seems pretty much dead on? Strange for $46 to do all this. Its way more balanced and together than the BAX. I mean I love the Bax, but this would be a better gift to my family as it's easier to understand the sound and get fit. Fit is crazy good. It is sooo small you don't even know, the circumference is even smaller than a US dime. But the Bax has this wild over the top sound where all the elements are vibrant and bigger. Here we are actually met with a huge soundstage but it's populated with all the characters simply better in place. Probably due to this being only two drivers, it's just easer for the engineers to get them in compliance? Like cooking a simple dish that's really good, in comparison to an over the top giant excessive meal. If fact in its own way it's better than the Bax due to this coherency and cohesiveness. It turns out simpler is better. Don't let the price fool you. This is totally TOTL Flagship sound if I have ever heard it. The aluminum shell is absorbing all the resonance and making it totally competent and doing a clean rendition. This is one of the best I have heard all year.........at any price. Don't believe me......buy a pair! Truly you don't have even one thing to worry about here!

Purchase here:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-ta1-max?variant=42780357263577







Purchase here:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/cca-cra-1?variant=42734583742681

*Turning the budget world upside down, the CCA CRA+ has no possible reason for $27.88 to sound this good? KZ didn't just knock the ball out of the park, they broke the baseball bat.


The reviews (on both) to follow in a few days.*


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> New Astrotec IEM, the AM850 MK2. LCP driver.
> 
> This is really the year of the LCP driver.
> 
> ...


Graph has decent shape (if accurate) though complaints about the treble quality here. https://www.headphonesty.com/2022/05/review-astrotec-am850-mk2/

I know @baskingshark is gonna be in the waiting room with me for that Vesna mk2.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> _*The TRN TA1 Max is the most I have ever heard $46.00 sound like. They are actually way smaller than they look in the pictures. Though the sound is way way bigger than you can imagine. For many getting the Max will be all they will ever need. I'm totally surprised by this one?*_
> 
> So what the Max is like is a balanced expansive soundstage. Held within is a nice rendition of both forward and far away musical elements. Some how timbre seems pretty much dead on? Strange for $46 to do all this. Its way more balanced and together than the BAX. I mean I love the Bax, but this would be a better gift to my family as it's easier to understand the sound and get fit. Fit is crazy good. It is sooo small you don't even know, the circumference is even smaller than a US dime. But the Bax has this wild over the top sound where all the elements are vibrant and bigger. Here we are actually met with a huge soundstage but it's populated with all the characters simply better in place. Probably due to this being only two drivers, it's just easer for the engineers to get them in compliance? Like cooking a simple dish that's really good, in comparison to an over the top giant excessive meal. If fact in its own way it's better than the Bax due to this coherency and cohesiveness. It turns out simpler is better. Don't let the price fool you. This is totally TOTL Flagship sound if I have ever heard it. The aluminum shell is absorbing all the resonance and making it totally competent and doing a clean rendition. This is one of the best I have heard all year.........at any price. Don't believe me......buy a pair! Truly you don't have even one thing to worry about here!
> 
> ...


Would you mind to have T1Max vs SG1OVA vs CRA+ comparison?

It'll be a good fight, Chu might be able to fight there even tough its half the price and unfortunately have fix cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 19, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Would you mind to have T1Max vs SG1OVA vs CRA+ comparison?
> 
> It'll be a good fight, Chu might be able to fight there even tough its half the price and unfortunately have fix cable.


I have yet to receive the SG1OVA, but sure if it comes in time. Though at this point the MAX may be the first IEM (in my history) to break the price barriers to the extreme? Meaning it’s the first budget IEM to sound like a lot more money. IMO

It’s early on…….I still have to find what it is bad with?

It’s still early………but it’s fantastic, and not just fantastic for the price, it would be fantastic at any price.


----------



## Ace Bee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the M7 is $1,300. Do they throw in the MG600 for free with the purchase of that overpriced thing?


TBH, The kilobuck DAPs do have their own secret sauce to justify that price, at least to my ears. So is the M7. It's most certainly not overpriced, I believe it's priced fairly right.


----------



## Jmop (May 19, 2022)

The Vesna is actually turning out to be a great IEM for testing sources, you can really hear the differences quite distinctly and the right combination will squeeze some nice mids and bass punch out of the Vesna. I'm also really liking the Tanchjim Stargate right now. This thing throws a deep, immersive soundstage (yet with good vocal intimacy) that gets me involved like Shozy Alien and has a fleshed out note weight. Timbre has a satisfying wetness and the sound seems to be pretty resolving. I may consider a more formal review since there isn't much info on it and it really is a great product.

Just a heads up, it wasn't compatible with my iPod Touch 5th gen but it is with my iPhone 7.


----------



## baskingshark

New desktop player from Tempotec, the Serenade X

Not sure what are the specs or full capability, but it seems to be an integrated network streaming music player + DAC.




https://www.facebook.com/tempotec.audio/videos/743322437037131/
https://www.facebook.com/tempotec.audio/posts/2206493769509031


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> _*The TRN TA1 Max is the most I have ever heard $46.00 sound like. They are actually way smaller than they look in the pictures. Though the sound is way way bigger than you can imagine. For many getting the Max will be all they will ever need. I'm totally surprised by this one?*_
> 
> So what the Max is like is a balanced expansive soundstage. Held within is a nice rendition of both forward and far away musical elements. Some how timbre seems pretty much dead on? Strange for $46 to do all this. Its way more balanced and together than the BAX. I mean I love the Bax, but this would be a better gift to my family as it's easier to understand the sound and get fit. Fit is crazy good. It is sooo small you don't even know, the circumference is even smaller than a US dime. But the Bax has this wild over the top sound where all the elements are vibrant and bigger. Here we are actually met with a huge soundstage but it's populated with all the characters simply better in place. Probably due to this being only two drivers, it's just easer for the engineers to get them in compliance? Like cooking a simple dish that's really good, in comparison to an over the top giant excessive meal. If fact in its own way it's better than the Bax due to this coherency and cohesiveness. It turns out simpler is better. Don't let the price fool you. This is totally TOTL Flagship sound if I have ever heard it. The aluminum shell is absorbing all the resonance and making it totally competent and doing a clean rendition. This is one of the best I have heard all year.........at any price. Don't believe me......buy a pair! Truly you don't have even one thing to worry about here!
> 
> ...


Looks really nice, how does it compare to the BAX in terms of technicality?


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> _*The TRN TA1 Max is the most I have ever heard $46.00 sound like. They are actually way smaller than they look in the pictures. Though the sound is way way bigger than you can imagine. For many getting the Max will be all they will ever need. I'm totally surprised by this one?*_
> 
> So what the Max is like is a balanced expansive soundstage. Held within is a nice rendition of both forward and far away musical elements. Some how timbre seems pretty much dead on? Strange for $46 to do all this. Its way more balanced and together than the BAX. I mean I love the Bax, but this would be a better gift to my family as it's easier to understand the sound and get fit. Fit is crazy good. It is sooo small you don't even know, the circumference is even smaller than a US dime. But the Bax has this wild over the top sound where all the elements are vibrant and bigger. Here we are actually met with a huge soundstage but it's populated with all the characters simply better in place. Probably due to this being only two drivers, it's just easer for the engineers to get them in compliance? Like cooking a simple dish that's really good, in comparison to an over the top giant excessive meal. If fact in its own way it's better than the Bax due to this coherency and cohesiveness. It turns out simpler is better. Don't let the price fool you. This is totally TOTL Flagship sound if I have ever heard it. The aluminum shell is absorbing all the resonance and making it totally competent and doing a clean rendition. This is one of the best I have heard all year.........at any price. Don't believe me......buy a pair! Truly you don't have even one thing to worry about here!
> 
> ...


 I have a friend that has difficulty finding IEMs with shells small enough for her, the TRN TA1 Max looks very promising. I may just buy it, just for that reason!


----------



## Ceilidh

Redcarmoose said:


> _*The TRN TA1 Max is the most I have ever heard $46.00 sound like. They are actually way smaller than they look in the pictures. Though the sound is way way bigger than you can imagine. For many getting the Max will be all they will ever need. I'm totally surprised by this one?*_
> 
> So what the Max is like is a balanced expansive soundstage. Held within is a nice rendition of both forward and far away musical elements. Some how timbre seems pretty much dead on? Strange for $46 to do all this. Its way more balanced and together than the BAX. I mean I love the Bax, but this would be a better gift to my family as it's easier to understand the sound and get fit. Fit is crazy good. It is sooo small you don't even know, the circumference is even smaller than a US dime. But the Bax has this wild over the top sound where all the elements are vibrant and bigger. Here we are actually met with a huge soundstage but it's populated with all the characters simply better in place. Probably due to this being only two drivers, it's just easer for the engineers to get them in compliance? Like cooking a simple dish that's really good, in comparison to an over the top giant excessive meal. If fact in its own way it's better than the Bax due to this coherency and cohesiveness. It turns out simpler is better. Don't let the price fool you. This is totally TOTL Flagship sound if I have ever heard it. The aluminum shell is absorbing all the resonance and making it totally competent and doing a clean rendition. This is one of the best I have heard all year.........at any price. Don't believe me......buy a pair! Truly you don't have even one thing to worry about here!
> 
> ...


Regarding the TA1 Max, the fact that they're half-open is very interesting.
I wonder if they're very leaky though.
I'll wait for your comparison to the OVA SG-01, but if they're not too leaky, I'll get those


----------



## baskingshark

The planar wars are heating-up with a new TRN Planar, the Kirin:

https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/549181379942774




Ironically, TRN is abandoning their nuclear driver count race for a single planar! Will KZ hop on this planar train too (let's assume their drivers are legit haha).


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> Looks really nice, how does it compare to the BAX in terms of technicality?


Well, I just started listening to it this morning. So, I’m trying not to make quick judgments.............Technicalities are through the roof. I’m doing my best to not spill the beans yet.  

The TRN TA1 Max is insane! Totally insane. The sub-bass is actually faster than the Bax. All I can do right now is just laugh to myself. Slowly laugh! 

I’ve never ever heard this sound for the money! Ever. 

In many ways it overcomes some of the shortcomings of the Bax. The Bax is like a big supercar simply not as agile as TA1 Max. In my review I talk about the theme of Star Wars, the Bax does it too intense. It’s simply a difficult song for many headphones to do. Even the  TA1 Max has problems with the song, but it does it better than the Bax. What is amazing totally amazing is the Dune OST with the TA1 Max. Just incredible!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ceilidh said:


> Regarding the TA1 Max, the fact that they're half-open is very interesting.
> I wonder if they're very leaky though.
> I'll wait for your comparison to the OVA SG-01, but if they're not too leaky, I'll get those


Zero leak. No sound comes out when your listening.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> I have a friend that has difficulty finding IEMs with shells small enough for her, the TRN TA1 Max looks very promising. I may just buy it, just for that reason!


She will smile from ear to ear. The only thing is I still haven’t tried them with a phone. Only used a 1Z and 1A so far and they are a 10/10. Sorry I’ve been away from the house most of the day and not able to test them fully. But I will try an iPad soon and let you know what they are like! They will fit everyone! 

Cheers!


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 19, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I have a friend that has difficulty finding IEMs with shells small enough for her, the TRN TA1 Max looks very promising. I may just buy it, just for that reason!


Well, I’m kinda spoiled in that I use Walkmans all the time. Yet to test stuff people like to know what it’s like if say you were using an iPad or a phone. Let me just say from an iPad playing an assortment of tracks it was very prim and proper. It had exciting bass and generally was fine. Still......if you want to TOTL TRN TA1 Max experience you really have to get it better food to eat. It scales like no tomorrow! Really great upscale ability! I would really use a DAP with it, otherwise 1/2 of the potential is waisted! IMO

Also it may be better with the 1A not the 1Z...at least that’s where I’m leaning too. Due to the 1A having even faster bass. It’s such a special experience with good recorded  OSTs and the 1A!


----------



## Ceilidh

Redcarmoose said:


> Zero leak. No sound comes out when your listening.


Very interesting!
Thank you for your answer, I'll eagerly wait for your review!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ceilidh said:


> Very interesting!
> Thank you for your answer, I'll eagerly wait for your review!


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, I just started listening to it this morning. So, I’m trying not to make quick judgments.............Technicalities are through the roof. I’m doing my best to not spill the beans yet.
> 
> The TRN TA1 Max is insane! Totally insane. The sub-bass is actually faster than the Bax. All I can do right now is just laugh to myself. Slowly laugh!
> 
> ...


Ok I just bought it, lol. Which Star Wars track/album?


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> Ok I just bought it, lol. Which Star Wars track/album?


The main title theme of The Force Awakens. 1st song. But Dune is the OST for the TRN TA1 Max! The subs are like a theater, even tighter. Using Hansound Zen 4.4mm, Sony Walkman 1A, MrWalkman firmware.


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> Ok I just bought it, lol. Which Star Wars track/album?


Congratulations! You can’t go wrong with this one!


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> The main title theme of The Force Awakens. 1st song. But Dune is the OST for the TRN TA1 Max! The subs are like a theater, even tighter. Using Hansound Zen 4.4mm, Sony Walkman 1A, MrWalkman firmware.


Thanks will listen to them with my BAX. I pair the BAX with a YY cable and it makes studio albums like live albums. Will be very interesting if the TA1 max can in some ways beat the BAX!


----------



## Ichos

Hey guys, in case that you are interested here is my opinion on the Tripowin Leá.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-leá.25709/review/28517/

I liked the smoothness and the musicality of it.


----------



## Ace Bee

I know BQEYZ Autumn is no longer considered a discovery, but in spite of that, I would like to share my review on them with you all. The most comfortable IEM I have ever listened to.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/review/28519/


----------



## Redcarmoose

I’m actually going to compare the two a lot in my review. And....if they were placed on a table and I had to only choose one, it would be the Bax. But the Max goes and does it’s own thing. The fit is incredible, the Bax fits me fine but there is still something about small that has a factor. All and all the Bax soundstage is bigger, basically everything is bigger with the Bax. The Bax is maybe my favorite release of the year, but it’s very bombastic and can be slightly intense. With the TRN TA1 Max we have almost zero of that too much intensity. It’s faster than the Bax, and it has more coherence. There is only two drivers but almost nothing is left out. Once in a while I wish for more treble complexity but it’s rare. It’s not dull by any means. 

Haha, the flamboyance of the Bax and the vividness does make stuff sound live! It is seriously doing a lot for the level of cash it’s priced at! 


saldsald said:


> Thanks will listen to them with my BAX. I pair the BAX with a YY cable and it makes studio albums like live albums. Will be very interesting if the TA1 max can in some ways beat the BAX!


----------



## WAON303

Super expensive boy from Campfire: https://majorhifi.com/campfire-audio-announce-brand-new-trifecta-iem/

I doubt this is going anywhere tbh, especially when CA has a pretty bad track record outside the Andromeda.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

WAON303 said:


> Super expensive boy from Campfire: https://majorhifi.com/campfire-audio-announce-brand-new-trifecta-iem/
> 
> I doubt this is going anywhere tbh, especially when CA has a pretty bad track record outside the Andromeda.


These luxury brands are out of control, IMO.


----------



## rayliam80

WAON303 said:


> Super expensive boy from Campfire: https://majorhifi.com/campfire-audio-announce-brand-new-trifecta-iem/
> 
> I doubt this is going anywhere tbh, especially when CA has a pretty bad track record outside the Andromeda.



It's not even worth mentioning on this thread. We're all mostly Chi-Fi enthusiasts on this thread. I don't think any of the regular posters on this thread will pony up for this let alone be sent one for review by CFA (for fear of a bad review).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My take on the MOONDROP CHU.
Simply put, its not for me but might please some niche people...more for fans of Spaceship, SSR and Quarks than Aria or Starfield.
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/05/19/moondrop-chu-review-mature-tuning-with-niche-tonality/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KutuzovGambit said:


> I've just published my review of the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S. Very solid improvements over the prior model, and a very good option at its price point for those looking for an all-rounder (as long as you can tolerate some energy in the upper mids). Looking forward to the MK3!


I have those too, and they are excellent imo....like a Yume on steroid. Im sad to be obligate to focus on Senn HD820 and not being able to enjoy those QT9 MK2S.
I do some electro music production with them too, result was quite good.
Rose return is a VERY promising one. 
They just release a new ultra budget LCP DD IEM too, the EVO....but it say its for gaming. hum
https://hifigo.com/products/rose-technics-aura-evo-in-ear-wired-hi-fi-game-e-sports-earphone


----------



## DBaldock9

OK - This is more a discovery of my phone's capabilities.  
Just hooked up my new Monoprice M1070 Open Back Planar Magnetic Headphones to my LG V35, to see how well it could drive them.
.
I'm truly impressed that the LG V35 is so close to my desktop DAC (Topping D70) and Amps (KAEI TAP-1S / Loxjie P20) in Bass impact and overall sound quality, while playing this video - "90 Minute Medieval Hip Hop Mixtape" by *Beedle The Bardcore* (2020) -
.


----------



## ChrisOc

DBaldock9 said:


> Just hooked up my new Monoprice M1070 Open Back Planar Magnetic Headphones to my LG V35, to see how well it could drive them.
> .
> I'm truly impressed that the LG V35 is so close to my desktop DAC (Topping D70) and Amps (KAEI TAP-1S / Loxjie P20) in Bass impact and overall sound quality



Wow! That is saying something for a phone to match a desktop setup!

Shame LG got out of the phone business.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

KutuzovGambit said:


> These luxury brands are out of control, IMO.


Case in point:






I love UM but this nuclear arms race to five figure prices is just wild.


----------



## WAON303

rayliam80 said:


> It's not even worth mentioning on this thread. We're all mostly Chi-Fi enthusiasts on this thread. I don't think any of the regular posters on this thread will pony up for this let alone be sent one for review by CFA (for fear of a bad review).


Headfonics, Headphonia and Majorhifi are probably getting review samples because they shill pretty much everything which includes the Infamous Effect Audio King Arthur, bashed by Crinacle and dubbed "$7,000 joke."

I saw the King Arthur graph in Crin's website, it speaks for itself. Looks like the Fiio FA7's horrible FR but arguably worse.


----------



## WAON303

KutuzovGambit said:


> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> I love UM but this nuclear arms race to five figure prices is just wild.


What I hate about these ultra expensive IEMs is they usually come with luxury cables which probably eats like 1/3 of the total price.

Also, the price disparity between the universal and custom versions is a scam, I know custom IEMs are expensive but paying an extra $1,600 to have an IEM custom made is a scam if I've ever seen one. (Do correct me if I'm wrong.)

You can get a custom IEM for $1,600.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

WAON303 said:


> What I hate about these ultra expensive IEMs is they usually come with luxury cables which probably eats like 1/3 of the total price.


I'm not gonna knock what I haven't heard, I'm sure there's a reason people are buying these things. No doubt the bone conduction sounds amazing. But I've never bought an IEM costing more than $700, and to be honest the difference between those IEMs and what's being put out now for between $200-300 is pretty marginal. Diminishing returns being in my experience fairly exponential, I am very content to keep swimming in mid-fi waters.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> The planar wars are heating-up with a new TRN Planar, the Kirin:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/headphones.trn/posts/549181379942774
> 
> ...



That could be very interesting, I hope they are closer to the TA1 Max rather than BAX for pricing.


----------



## Pete7

Is anyone else having a communication problem with Penon Audio? I ordered a pair of Yanyin Aladdins on Monday and have not received anything in the way of an order update or shipping notification. I emailed them today and received no response yet. In my 10 years experience with them they usually ship the next day. like clockwork.
Concerned.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Pete7 said:


> Is anyone else having a communication problem with Penon Audio? I ordered a pair of Yanyin Aladdins on Monday and have not received anything in the way of an order update or shipping notification. I emailed them today and received no response yet. In my 10 years experience with them they usually ship the next day. like clockwork.
> Concerned.


Yanyin has been supply constrained probably due to the lockdowns. I’m sure Penon will get back to you soon their business hours just began.


----------



## r31ya

yeah, my office occasional import stuff from china
and now we have precaution if you want to import from china, as lock down will affect supplychain lines.


----------



## Pete7 (May 19, 2022)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Yanyin has been supply constrained probably due to the lockdowns. I’m sure Penon will get back to you soon their business hours just began.


Just received a notification they shipped. Maybe had a few vacation days, lol.


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> Super expensive boy from Campfire: https://majorhifi.com/campfire-audio-announce-brand-new-trifecta-iem/
> 
> I doubt this is going anywhere tbh, especially when CA has a pretty bad track record outside the Andromeda.


Is the Andromeda even worth checking out or is still pretty bad value for money? Haven't tried anything from CA but did almost grab the Comet.


----------



## WAON303 (May 20, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Is the Andromeda even worth checking out or is still pretty bad value for money? Haven't tried anything from CA but did almost grab the Comet.


People often praise the 2020 version of the Andromeda, it's probably a safe choice if you are looking for a Kilobuck IEM tho Precog said the bass wasn't great.


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> People often praise the 2021 version of the Andromeda, it's probably a safe choice if you are looking for a Kilobuck IEM tho Precog said the bass wasn't great.


Whichever version flattens the treble most for me.


----------



## r31ya (May 20, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The main title theme of The Force Awakens. 1st song. But Dune is the OST for the TRN TA1 Max! The subs are like a theater, even tighter. Using Hansound Zen 4.4mm, Sony Walkman 1A, MrWalkman firmware.


After over a year jumping from budget iem to another budget iem, DQ6, CST, Tanya, ZEXPro, Aria.
I decided to dust off my only $100+ iem, the ol TFZ King Pro.
It kinda crumble after over a year of beater duty, the iem cap pops out, the 2pin cracked.
Well, i think the regluing have dried.






I listen to this Dune ost and i reminded why i bought this iem, does it have great vocals? no, its the sheer epicness with orchestra OST.
That deep yet clean rumble, clear seperation of each string of guitar, and detailed with sense of space yet not piercing treble. nice.
It might lack the holographic vocals, but the rest is pretty damn epic.
this is the iem that makes me feels ATH-m40x feels lacking in details and goes on try out journey with Headphone before settling down on HE400i (2020)

i was kinda worried that in 2 year+ of chifi advancement, this iem will be obselete or incapable to fight with new iem in half or even third of its price, but it still stands pretty tall.

Any old favorite that you haven't been listening to for awhile?


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m actually going to compare the two a lot in my review. And....if they were placed on a table and I had to only choose one, it would be the Bax. But the Max goes and does it’s own thing. The fit is incredible, the Bax fits me fine but there is still something about small that has a factor. All and all the Bax soundstage is bigger, basically everything is bigger with the Bax. The Bax is maybe my favorite release of the year, but it’s very bombastic and can be slightly intense. With the TRN TA1 Max we have almost zero of that too much intensity. It’s faster than the Bax, and it has more coherence. There is only two drivers but almost nothing is left out. Once in a while I wish for more treble complexity but it’s rare. It’s not dull by any means.
> 
> Haha, the flamboyance of the Bax and the vividness does make stuff sound live! It is seriously doing a lot for the level of cash it’s priced at!


Just took a listen to the Dune album. Definitely not a fan of this kinda spooky music but definitely sound very cinematic like in a theater with the BAX.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 20, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Just took a listen to the Dune album. Definitely not a fan of this kinda spooky music but definitely sound very cinematic like in a theater with the BAX.


I only like that bass tracks. Hans Zimmer and his many movie soundtracks I'm really a fan of, like Batman vs Superman, or The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Carpet (May 20, 2022)

r31ya said:


> After over a year jumping from budget iem to another budget iem, DQ6, CST, Tanya, ZEXPro, Aria.
> I decided to dust off my only $100+ iem, the ol TFZ King Pro.
> It kinda crumble after over a year of beater duty, the iem cap pops out, the 2pin cracked.
> Well, i think the regluing have dried.
> ...


I got my CCA CA16 out the other day, it's still good. One of the better offerings out of the KZ stable. Smoother version of the ZAX but a shame the shell looks so cheap.


----------



## Frombauge

A question related to midrange tribrids. Is Yanyin Moonlight a better buy than Thieaudio Clairvoyance or Xenns Up? New is always fun, but is it better?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Frombauge said:


> A question related to midrange tribrids. Is Yanyin Moonlight a better buy than Thieaudio Clairvoyance or Xenns Up? New is always fun, but is it better?


Nobody knows since the Moonlight hasn’t shipped. But the Clair and the Up are much different signatures.


----------



## Pete7 (May 21, 2022)

Pete7 said:


> Is anyone else having a communication problem with Penon Audio? I ordered a pair of Yanyin Aladdins on Monday and have not received anything in the way of an order update or shipping notification. I emailed them today and received no response yet. In my 10 years experience with them they usually ship the next day. like clockwork.
> Concerned.


This is the email I got from Penon Audio regarding my concern:


“Hi dear friend,

I am sorry for the delay update , we have shipped out the parcel with tracking number 1Z3********** via UPS.

Any questions,pls feel free to contact us .

Best regards”

I don’t know if Penon changed their express shipping to UPS but my package is scheduled to arrive Monday to Rochester, NY- that’s still 7 days from the order date. I feel like an idiot for even questioning them. Simply the best.


----------



## Frombauge (May 20, 2022)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Nobody knows since the Moonlight hasn’t shipped. But the Clair and the Up are much different signatures.


That I know, but signature is a different thing fron technical abilities and genre flexibility.
I have a few IEMs with different signatures, but the level of detail and the "fun factor" or musicality is the key. This time around I want sonehing else than a super detailed mids and treble beast.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Super expensive boy from Campfire: https://majorhifi.com/campfire-audio-announce-brand-new-trifecta-iem/
> 
> I doubt this is going anywhere tbh, especially when CA has a pretty bad track record outside the Andromeda.


it's essentially $1,000 a driver for a dynamic. Yeah. I'm there with you. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## H T T

Pete7 said:


> This is the email I got from Penon Audio regarding my concern:
> 
> 
> “Hi dear friend,
> ...


I would suggest that you delete your tracking number for your security.


----------



## FlacFan

H T T said:


> I would suggest that you delete your tracking number for your security.


LOL...you might entertain the idea to block out that number in your quote...



Cheers


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 20, 2022)

Battle-TRN Bax, TINHFI T1S, CCA CRA+ and TRN TA1 Max.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> Battle-TRN Bax, TINHFI T1S, CCA CRA+ and TRN TA1 Max.


Which one do you like best? The one you would reach for 9/10X's?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 21, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Which one do you like best? The one you would reach for 9/10X's?


1) TRN Bax
2) TINHFI T1S
3) CCA CRA+
4) TRN TA1 Max

No order to list, it's here for reference.


The Bax is my favorite, but also the wildest and most vivid. It's also biggest. The 2nd place goes to the TRN TA1 Max, as it's more correct in ways than the Bax, but it's complicated and will be in my review soon.

The CCA CRA+ and TINHIFI T1S are in a way the same and the TRN Bax and TA1 Max are the same. Due to two full-range Beryllium DDs, and two Hybrids. The TINHIFI T1S is the darkest and has a treble roll-off that the CCA CRA+ doesn't have. But the T1S has a wonderful low end.

I reach for the TRN TA1 Max the most due to writing a review on it.

Edit:

Review in:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ta1-max-universal-in-ear-monitor.25854/reviews#review-28523


----------



## PhonoPhi

r31ya said:


> After over a year jumping from budget iem to another budget iem, DQ6, CST, Tanya, ZEXPro, Aria.
> I decided to dust off my only $100+ iem, the ol TFZ King Pro.
> It kinda crumble after over a year of beater duty, the iem cap pops out, the 2pin cracked.
> Well, i think the regluing have dried.
> ...


My old time favourites: KZ AS10 and 1More Triple - my first all-BA and BA experience.
AS10 still lures me with its warm grainy signature. Brought me to ChiFi and a ot of KZs are my favourites.

1 More Triple serves as my everyday beaters, undestructible.
I really like their soft tunung, while BAs are still resolving.
Opposite to my recent experience with HZ Mirror, which is trying/pretending to resolve but really fails to do so on complex symphonic tracks.
HZ Mirror is still an interesting experience (like it lean bass) but to me it highlights the intrinsic limitations of a single DD. After all, how can the entire orchestra  be reproduced using just a single membrane/drum? (A rhetorical question)


----------



## alamnp

I got my endgame Aure Audio Elixir, the best of the best that I can afford lol. Better than Thie Audio Monarch OG/Mkii - yes I have both before


----------



## morndewey

alamnp said:


> I got my endgame Aure Audio Elixir, the best of the best that I can afford lol. Better than Thie Audio Monarch OG/Mkii - yes I have both before


Please elaborate?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My *FIIO FD3 PRO review* is up here on headfi and HERE on my audio reviews website.

PRO version is very same sound wise as FD3, but include a modular cable and cost 40$ more.

*THE PLUS:*
-Fun energic gently bright V shape
-headbanging thumpy bass
-dense timbre
-good notes weight
-cohesive tonality
-wide and tall soundstage
-nice male vocal
-modular cable included

*THE MINUS:*
-average tecnicalities
-average resolution and transparency
-bordeline shouty in rare occasion
-rolled off bass and treble
-lack of air and sparkle on top
-very tight mmcx connector
-very tight modular cable connector


----------



## Dsnuts (May 22, 2022)

Spent part of my weekend finishing up my views of the newer Rose QT9-MK2S. S version show on the right or the green model. As you guys can see it is using the exact same housing as the prior MK2 version shown on the left or the blue model.  Overall they are not much different with only differences really coming from the new LCD dynamic bass on the S version but as you all know all it takes is a bit of a change up in bass which warrants a revision. This is not a clear case of one being an upgrade over the other however. The dual BAs being used on the new S version is the same as the prior MK2 version. So most of the mids and treble presentation is intact. Bass however got a make over. The new S version sacrifices some impact and visceral nature of the prior MK2 for a tighter speedier bass presentation. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technics-qt-9-mk2s.25851/review/28535/


----------



## Scuba Devils

Way too long since I've dropped by this thread, a lot to catch up with... 

I've posted in a couple of other threads so a mention here now also - very much enjoying a review unit of the DUNU VULKAN. Impressive IEM, and I'm very curious to hear what DUNU actually land on in terms of the final selling price.


----------



## Scuba Devils

yaps66 said:


> I just tried the Blanche with my Serials! Wow! Amazing! Thanks for the tip!



I've been a bit of a cable sceptic, but pairing Serial with Han Sound Nyx absolutely changed that - I couldn't believe the difference it made. Ugh, I still regret selling Serial!


----------



## Scuba Devils

KutuzovGambit said:


> Lots of promising releases lately. On my personal shortlist:
> 
> Yanyin Moonlight (incoming)
> Dunu Vulcan
> ...



I'm curious now about Moonlight. Was it you that posted the graph and it was very similar to VULKAN? Hook X another on my list... and I've yet to try any Thieaudio!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm curious now about Moonlight. Was it you that posted the graph and it was very similar to VULKAN? Hook X another on my list... and I've yet to try any Thieaudio!


The graph I posted was actually the Aladdin and the Vulkan. The Moonlight's FR looks to be more similar to the Canon which I haven't yet heard.


----------



## baskingshark

7Hz is releasing a new 14.2mm planar soon.

Called the DIOKO

Just my opinion (YMMV), but I found the Timeless overrated, it had a very narrow 2D soundstage and bad timbre, with treble peaks. Hope this one is better in the planar wars.





https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/uvd442/photo_leaks_of_the_newest_7hz_planar_iem_dioko/


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> 7Hz is releasing a new 14.2mm planar soon.
> 
> Called the DIOKO
> 
> ...



Interesting. Looks like the same housing with a new paint job.


----------



## holsen (May 23, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> 7Hz is releasing a new 14.2mm planar soon.
> 
> Called the DIOKO
> 
> ...


There's a whole discussion forming around them now over here  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/7hz-impressions-discussion.932274/page-193#post-16972861
They're also coming out with a new single 10mm DD   Pictures here show .78mm  but it will be MMCX
As for the timeless -  It took 150 hours of use to bring them to their fullness and the stock cable was real choke point on the them.  $35 to XinHS for pure copper, pure silver hybrid brought them fully alive.  Just my opinion but for $220 including the cable swap and they are still among my favorites.  Every planar I've owned, and there have been many, needed time / use / burn-in  to blossom.


----------



## Jmop

I love the look of the blue on the dark wood color of that second one, gives it an elven feel.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Timeless stage is plenty good and wide. Nothing 2D about them at all, though I have to lean towards agreement on the timbre. It's not the best. but it's not bad. Just not quite dynamic driver timbre.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Timeless stage is plenty good and wide. Nothing 2D about them at all, though I have to lean towards agreement on the timbre. It's not the best. but it's not bad. Just not quite dynamic driver timbre.



Timeless has quite bad depth to the soundstage. Soundstage width is very good, but it is literally one plane in terms of good width only.

Anyways, this year is very competitive with regards to Planar releases, so I guess there are many options lying about for Planar lovers, with the Raptgo, S12, Tin P1 Max, Timeless and now this new 7Hz planar.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (May 23, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Timeless has quite bad depth to the soundstage. Soundstage width is very good, but it is literally one plane in terms of good width only.
> 
> Anyways, this year is very competitive with regards to Planar releases, so I guess there are many options lying about for Planar lovers, with the Raptgo, S12, Tin P1 Max, Timeless and now this new 7Hz planar.


i'll agree on the depth. width is excellent, but yeah. it's doesn't have the most depth, but i think overall it's an excellent IEM that kicks ass for the price.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> 7Hz is releasing a new 14.2mm planar soon.
> 
> Called the DIOKO
> 
> ...


Looks like the Timeless wasn't so timeless, especially when the S12 gave the Timeless a run for it's money like 3 months after the Timeless was deemed king of planar IEMs courtesy of there being literally no competition because most previous planar sets were tuned like ass.

The last color scheme reminds me a bit of the Audio Lokahi.

Will consider this one because I still don't have a planar in my IEM collection. Also, kudos to 7hz for switching to 2-pin and using the most basic 2-pin connector type.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 24, 2022)

Tansio Mirai Sands


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> Timeless has quite bad depth to the soundstage. Soundstage width is very good, but it is literally one plane in terms of good width only.
> 
> Anyways, this year is very competitive with regards to Planar releases, so I guess there are many options lying about for Planar lovers, with the Raptgo, S12, Tin P1 Max, Timeless and now this new 7Hz planar.



They claim to have a new in-house planar driver with a new diaphragm. I think their track record warrants giving this new one a long, close look.


----------



## Gédéon Molle

So curious to taste an open-back IEM, I bought these TRN TA1 Max. Their on the way!
@Redcarmoose : I'm going to read your review right now. Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'll agree on the depth. width is excellent, but yeah. it's doesn't have the most depth, but i think overall it's an excellent IEM that kicks ass for the price.


I had the Timeless for a while. I found it had a good dark background, in a good way, and instruments popped up from all over a great arc in the stage. Perhaps a lack of depth, but still a good sense of space and width. I thought vocals, particularly jazz vocals were very rich and smooth and effortless. I did prefer the S12 a little but there are a lot  positives to the Timeless.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Timeless has quite bad depth to the soundstage. Soundstage width is very good, but it is literally one plane in terms of good width only.
> 
> Anyways, this year is very competitive with regards to Planar releases, so I guess there are many options lying about for Planar lovers, with the Raptgo, S12, Tin P1 Max, Timeless and now this new 7Hz planar.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i'll agree on the depth. width is excellent, but yeah. it's doesn't have the most depth, but i think overall it's an excellent IEM that kicks ass for the price.



Actually im about to post the mod Timeless, some said they have narrow soundstage, some said they have bad imaging, some said narrow depth, some said they have blunted or called it by "planar characteristic" but they need to be revealed. The truth is the 7hz using *3 layers of damper *thus ruining their own great drivers. I got mine modded, they are no longer "blunted" they sounded like very well controlled BA with great timbre, think of Sony's IER series BAs, and day and night tight punchy Bass, and amazing details that straight to TOTL details, still no harshness there. Soundstage is wide and imaging is precise with note : too bad modding this wont help with soundstage depth, they have precise imaging to the left and right, but minimal depth. I'll post and explain all later on 7hz thread.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Gédéon Molle said:


> So curious to taste an open-back IEM, I bought these TRN TA1 Max. Their on the way!
> @Redcarmoose : I'm going to read your review right now. Thanks for sharing your impressions.


You’ll love them!  Cheers!


----------



## zenki

baskingshark said:


> Timeless has quite bad depth to the soundstage. Soundstage width is very good, but it is literally one plane in terms of good width only.
> 
> Anyways, this year is very competitive with regards to Planar releases, so I guess there are many options lying about for Planar lovers, with the Raptgo, S12, Tin P1 Max, Timeless and now this new 7Hz planar.



So it's only 1-d. That's even worse.
At least Raptgo isn't.


----------



## holsen (May 24, 2022)

More info about the new 7Hz offerings are coming in.  In the last couple of days they've decided to make their new units .78 2 Pin due to market demand.  Their neww 10mm DD will be Called "Zero" and the new Planar "Dioko"  There are already photos in this thread for the Dioko Prototypes but here are the prototypes of the Zero.   They're also considering their color offerings,  so if you guys want to have a little fun give some feedback on your preferences, cast your vote here and who knows, your wish may be granted!  The faceplate by the way will be brushed stainless and the shell polycarbonate.

Vote: https://howard_olsen.formaloo.net/7hzdd

Results: https://live.formaloo.net/xAKHJ8uLwxKtbuN/?mode=single


----------



## jant71 (May 24, 2022)

Holy Ear Pokes Batman! That could be trouble!


----------



## AlexCBSN

holsen said:


> More info about the new 7Hz offerings are coming in.  In the last couple of days they've decided to make their new units .78 2 Pin due to market demand.  Their neww 10mm DD will be Called "Zero" and the new Planar "Dioko"  There are already photos in this thread for the Dioko Prototypes but here are the prototypes of the Zero.   They're also considering their color offerings,  so if you guys want to have a little fun give some feedback on your preferences, cast your vote here and who knows, your wish may be granted!  The faceplate by the way will be brushed stainless and the shell polycarbonate.
> 
> Vote: https://howard_olsen.formaloo.net/7hzdd
> 
> Results: https://live.formaloo.net/xAKHJ8uLwxKtbuN/?mode=single


Am i the only one feeling the Campfire vibes there?


----------



## InvisibleInk

holsen said:


> More info about the new 7Hz offerings are coming in.  In the last couple of days they've decided to make their new units .78 2 Pin due to market demand.  Their neww 10mm DD will be Called "Zero" and the new Planar "Dioko"  There are already photos in this thread for the Dioko Prototypes but here are the prototypes of the Zero.   They're also considering their color offerings,  so if you guys want to have a little fun give some feedback on your preferences, cast your vote here and who knows, your wish may be granted!  The faceplate by the way will be brushed stainless and the shell polycarbonate.
> 
> Vote: https://howard_olsen.formaloo.net/7hzdd
> 
> Results: https://live.formaloo.net/xAKHJ8uLwxKtbuN/?mode=single



Brushed stainless is classy-looking.


----------



## baskingshark

*Some new releases!!!*



1)
*Moondrop Kuro Neko TWS*

Means "Black Cat" in Japanese





https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/posts/1195023597924268

Well the last TWS from them, the Nekocake was kinda meh, hope this black cat turns out to be a luckier cat!




2) This week's KZ release, the *KZ ESX*





https://www.facebook.com/KZEarphones/posts/1437223876708714

Their motto is to seek the truth. Does that mean someone is gonna open their drivers/housing again to seek the truth? Anyways, in all probability, a Pro or Ultra or Max version of this KZ may very well be available next week, so hold on to your horses first?


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> *Some new releases!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would think it is another single driver so no need to open it up. If it don't make sound guess the drivers are just there for show.  

Nice looking though. Guess S is better than D so these are above the EDX?? But is ESX still less than EDX Ultra? Maybe ESX is as good as EDX Pro but not EDX Ultra. Then ESX Pro will be equal to EDX Ultra. Then ESX ultra will beee...


----------



## paulwasabii (May 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> *Some new releases!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESX already listed on Aliexpress here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004325335816.html
Crack-shaped is one way to describe it.


----------



## danieldvk

Would it be another KZ sub-brand?





aliexpress.com/store/1100379081?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.44e46beajdiCi2


----------



## danieldvk

aliexpress.com/store/1100379081?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.44e46beajdiCi2


----------



## Nimweth

danieldvk said:


> Would it be another KZ sub-brand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like the TRN BAX.


----------



## danieldvk

Nimweth said:


> Looks a bit like the TRN BAX.


----------



## lushmelody

What a brand flood...


----------



## r31ya

On budget note,

KZ EDX Ultra ($20, 1DD)
https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-edx-ultra




Graph from practiphile in discord













> Xerus-kun Quick impression on it, (from discord)
> EDX Ultra Quickies
> 
> - Good tonality and timbre, almost the same as CRA+
> ...


---


----------



## r31ya

Also, their 10th anniversary IEM

*KZ ESX *
($18 [promo discount], 1DD, 12mm Liquid Crystal Diaphragm






Graph based on their promo image, fixed ratio by Jansvant





To note, this seems to be close to EDA High Res which considered by several reviewer to be close to Moondrop Chu.
So, if this true, this is LCP DD, removable cable, KZ-take on Moondrop Chu.


----------



## FSTOP

ChrisOc said:


> Wow! That is saying something for a phone to match a desktop setup!
> 
> Shame LG got out of the phone business.


I've lately stopped using some of my daps as my V60 sounds so good, with more portability and better battery life, and more music storage (have a 1tb card in it). And with the dual screen, can use one screen as the music player and keep doing things on other phone screen. LG had some good hardware tech, too bad they didn't sell enough to want to stay in phone business. 😢


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (May 26, 2022)

danieldvk said:


> Would it be another KZ sub-brand?


hello, no, this brand based on TRN but with other DD, i have a two model of this brand and will getting all other 
in this stiore you can get a good coupon.

FT1 model == TRN MTE
Liberty Z1 == TRM MT1 Pro


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 26, 2022)

CCA CRA+ Review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-cra-universal-in-ear-monitor.25857/reviews#review-28556


----------



## saldsald (May 26, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Just took a listen to the Dune album. Definitely not a fan of this kinda spooky music but definitely sound very cinematic like in a theater with the BAX.


Got my TA1 Pro and listening to the spooky Dune OST again. My brief impression is I don't know is there anything about it I need to complain especially at this price. I usually prefer more harmonish tuning but the bass here is pretty nice. I wonder if there will be better treble separation after burn in but even OOTB it sounds pretty great and it doesn't sound like a semi-openback to me! Oh and I like the metal shell and I will not buy any resin shell anymore (except 3D printed ones like the Variations, and comon KZ, stop making IEMs with those shells.)


----------



## Scuba Devils

The Tin Hifi P1 Max 'Giant Panda' arrived yesterday. Only had a brief listen and there is that unmistakable/but I'm not sure how best to describe planar sound! - I listened to a female vocal / acoustic track (Julia Jacklin - Body) and such beautiful timbre, really good mids and an overall effortless and natural delivery - might not have enough sub bass depth for my taste/library in general, and treble a bit less emphasised versus Timeless... just to note on that, I don't have a problem really with Timeless treble, just an initial observation. A lot more testing to do but I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Carpet (May 26, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Also, their 10th anniversary IEM
> 
> *KZ ESX *
> ($18 [promo discount], 1DD, 12mm Liquid Crystal Diaphragm
> ...


Okay, I admit that my main problems with the CRA+ were the same cheap construction and the doubled price. This one is a larger DD with a slightly thicker LCP diaphragm (still pretty thin at 5microns, so it should be reasonably quick). I presume the 7kHz peak is just coupler resonance. FR graph rolls off in the treble, but not too extreme (lets be honest at my age, anything over 15kHz is just a line on a graph). I am assuming their "10th anniversary model", will have had some priority in their "Lets not f#@k up the tuning" department. First LCP release, the tech is well proven and does offer advantages. It's being released at the same time as as other up-tuned models like the EDA and EDX Max/pro/ultra/whatever, which are looking good so far. Cost is less than the CRA+ and looks more premium with a metal faceplate. It lacks a metal nozzle, but that's all I can grizzle about.

Fingers crossed, I might have to buy this on spec!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Scuba Devils said:


> The Tin Hifi P1 Max 'Giant Panda' arrived yesterday. Only had a brief listen and there is that unmistakable/but I'm not sure how best to describe planar sound! - I listened to a female vocal / acoustic track (Julia Jacklin - Body) and such beautiful timbre, really good mids and an overall effortless and natural delivery - might not have enough sub bass depth for my taste/library in general, and treble a bit less emphasised versus Timeless... just to note on that, I don't have a problem really with Timeless treble, just an initial observation. A lot more testing to do but I'm impressed so far.


That one took me a while to warm up to, but it happened, burn in helps dramatically!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Redcarmoose said:


> That one took me a while to warm up to, but it happened, burn in helps dramatically!



I've left them run for a good 36 hours now. Listening again, they really are wonderful with female vocals and acoustic instruments, I feel like I'm listening to a much more expensive set. I had to hook up a 4.4mm cable instead of stock, using the PWA No.5 at the moment.


----------



## nymz

Scuba Devils said:


> I've left them run for a good 36 hours now. Listening again, they really are wonderful with female vocals and acoustic instruments, I feel like I'm listening to a much more expensive set. I had to hook up a 4.4mm cable instead of stock, using the PWA No.5 at the moment.



That is a godamn sexy cable 🔥


----------



## Scuba Devils

nymz said:


> That is a godamn sexy cable 🔥



Yeah it is nice, a bit on the heavy side though - not really practical for out walking but might just get away with it!


----------



## Carpet

Nimweth said:


> Looks a bit like the TRN BAX.


I would be one hell of a surprised if that faceplate was designed, before TRN released BAX images. This is China remember, the paragon of intellectual property!


----------



## Dsnuts

RIP Ray Liotta


----------



## Dsnuts

So got 2 IEMS this week. The first is the Dunu Vernus. Very awesome single dynamic. One of the best in the price range that I have heard. In fact for the lucky few that managed to get a set. Consider yourselves to be lucky. Vernus sounds like a much more refined Titan S in the best of ways. One of the most technical detailed single dynamics which has no business being sold that the Falcon Pro price. I read Dunu in the future might do some more limited runs of their IEMs. Next time don't hesitate to snap up on what those guys are doing. I look at Vernus as more or less fan service. It is a much more refined earphone than they have a right to be. Absolutely superb earphones. 

Speaking of superb earphones. Yanyin recently introduced their first tribrid shown here the Moonlight. 
Got them in today and I have them in my ears as I am typing. 

These things are basically a more refined Canons. To my ears they share more similarities in how they are tuned to the Canons vs the Aladdins.  Exquisite balancing from treble to bass. With as many drivers as these things have.  10mm Bio dynamic + 4 Knowles BAs+ 2 Sonion ESTs.  The cohesion for this thing is crazy good. I have heard much more expensive tribrids that dont have the cohesion of these things.  The moonlight knowles BAs cover the mids and the highs while the ESTs cover the ultra highs. Bio dynamic in full force for bass. 

Considering tribrids that are worth a salt nowadays all cost a lot. These are selling at a competitive price imo. A nice wide stage encompasses a full bodied and dimensional sound. These Yanyin folks, every single earphone I have heard from the group are superb. The moonlight is no exception. Whomever is at the helm tuning these things. These guys know how to tune. Balanced big sounding, well layered with details that pop. I consider versatility a thing for earphones. It matters to me as I listen to everything from Punk, rock, pop EDM to orchestral, metal, RnB, Jazz hiphip to reggae. So far so good I haven't heard anything these things don't sound right with. If not just outright excel at. 

The only gripe I have is that they give you a paltry single set of silicones. They do include a very nice balanced graphene silver plated copper cable. Something similar to the Penon OSG I suppose. Similar in make up. A nice cable makes up for a single set of silicones. Not a big deal as most folks end up dipping into the tip collection anyhow. 

So far so good. The moonlights has taken my attention away from the excellent Dunu Vernus for now but. I am smitten by both. That can happen.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> So got 2 IEMS this week. The first is the Dunu Vernus. Very awesome single dynamic. One of the best in the price range that I have heard. In fact for the lucky few that managed to get a set. Consider yourselves to be lucky. Vernus sounds like a much more refined Titan S in the best of ways. One of the most technical detailed single dynamics which has no business being sold that the Falcon Pro price. I read Dunu in the future might do some more limited runs of their IEMs. Next time don't hesitate to snap up on what those guys are doing. I look at Vernus as more or less fan service. It is a much more refined earphone than they have a right to be. Absolutely superb earphones.



…



Dsnuts said:


> So far so good. The moonlights has taken my attention away from the excellent Dunu Vernus for now but. I am smitten by both. That can happen.



I concur with all of this. I’m just coming up on 24 hours with the Vernus. Maybe 8 or so of play time on them. They sound fantastic. They’re a nice counterpoint to the Shuoer S12 that I’ve been obsessing over. One a pure, excellently tuned DD, the other an excellently tuned pure Planar. They both have unique strengths. The Dunu Vernus was totally worth the blind buy.


----------



## ian91

Dsnuts said:


> Vernus sounds like a much more refined Titan S in the best of ways. One of the most technical detailed single dynamics


They're very resolving aren't they, right into the lower midrange, despite the midbass emphasis. Love my set and don't plan to part with them.




Surf Monkey said:


> I concur with all of this. I’m just coming up on 24 hours with the Vernus. Maybe 8 or so of play time on them. They sound fantastic. They’re a nice counterpoint to the Shuoer S12 that I’ve been obsessing over. One a pure, excellently tuned DD, the other an excellently tuned pure Planar. They both have unique strengths. The Dunu Vernus was totally worth the blind buy.



Which nozzle are you using?


----------



## Surf Monkey

ian91 said:


> Which nozzle are you using?



So far just the default “reference” nozzles. I was anticipating switching to the bass enhancing ones immediately but they actually have plenty of low end with the default set, at least to my ear.


----------



## Jmop

Single dynamic with solid measurements? Man, I can't believe I missed the Vernus. Guys, please do hit me up if you're open to lending it out or sell/trade. Lots of positive feedback on my end and located in the states.


----------



## nymz

I wrote a short review on Tin Hifi's latest, the T1S. Hope you enjoy it or find it useful.

Thanks for reading and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Dsnuts

ian91 said:


> They're very resolving aren't they, right into the lower midrange, despite the midbass emphasis. Love my set and don't plan to part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the reference nozzle or the one that was installed out of the box the most thus far. I still haven't broken them in fully but plan on doing some cable and tip rolling soon to get the best out of them. 

Astounds me what you can get for the bucks nowadays. Dunu should sell more of these. I think folks would gobble these up in a hurry.


----------



## ian91

Dsnuts said:


> I like the reference nozzle or the one that was installed out of the box the most thus far.



Reference is definitely getting the most hours from me. I've had good success with wide-bore tips but still leaning towards the more conical shaped CP150.


----------



## Dsnuts

I think due to their highly resolving character I bet they will do extremely well with aftermarket cable pairings. Already tried the PAC480 which adds a greater note weight. They have huge potential for even greater sound is what I am saying. I haven't fully burned them in but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 27, 2022)

Seek Real Audio Airship

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/seek-real-audio-airship

10mm CNT Dynamic Driver Earphone

        Seek Real

        10mm CNT Dynamic Driver

        Balanced Tuning

        Aluminum Casing

        Premium Acoustic Cable





$179.00 USD





Seek Real

The goal of professional audio products is to achieve an authentic and accurate sound. At Seek Real Audio, we aim to capture this essence and deliver the true intentions of the music with each earphone and headphone we release. Focusing on bespoke characteristics over mass production, our team takes care in the R&D of each project, focusing our efforts on perfecting each sound signature. We believe every unit reflects our goal and we thereby take pride in carefully handcrafting the best audio products.



10mm CNT Dynamic Driver

The Airship is constructed around a next generation of 10mm carbon-nanotube (CNT) dynamic drivers. The CNT diaphragm features an intricate network of densely pact carbon cylinders and is often acclaimed as nature’s strongest materials. The strength and flexibility of the CNT diaphragm allows a quick responsiveness when driven by strong magnets, which increases the resolution and transients of the sound. Furthermore, the CNT dynamic driver is praised in the audio industry for its plasticity in the tuning process, ensuring a proper balanced sound signature without any abnormalities throughout the frequency range. With each generation of CNT drivers, the sonic qualities have benefited through reengineering of the diaphragm material, and the latest generation of CNT drivers that the Airship uses takes advantage of these improvements. Compared to previous generation of CNT drivers, the Airship’s tightened diaphragm construction and stronger magnets deliver a higher resolution in audio quality, as well as quicker bass response and airier treble harmonics.



Balanced Tuning

The Airship has been carefully tuned to make best of its new CNT driver. The tonal signature is well balanced, featuring a strong sub-bass emphasis that is not rolled off, a natural mid section that is free of low-frequency bloating or muddying, and a crisp treble response that has a natural decay for a peaky-free listening. The strength of single dynamic driver earphones is often in their tuning, and we took no exceptions in the development of the Airship sound signature.



Aluminum Casing

The structure of the Airship is constructed from light-weight airplane-grade CNC aluminum. Our laboratory’s new machinery allows precise CNC carving of the acoustic chamber, which emphasizes the Airship’s soundstage and airy treble. This lightweight housing is durable, safe to the skin, and is comfortable even with long listening sessions.



Premium Acoustic Cable

The Airship comes standard with a premium silver-plated oxygen-free copper cable. Copper cables are extremely suitable cable materials due to their conductivity, and we have selected the highest grade of OCC copper wires for our cable. Furthermore, silver-plating of copper cables allows an even higher transient delivery, allowing your music to sound naturally brighter and more responsive.


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> I think due to their highly resolving character I bet they will do extremely well with aftermarket cable pairings. Already tried the PAC480 which adds a greater note weight. They have huge potential for even greater sound is what I am saying. I haven't fully burned them in but I am looking forward to it.


Yes.  It is reference for me as well.  I have been burning them in just over 250 hours now and I am hearing more coherency and better definition in the bass.  Have just paired them with the Viridian and am loving the aesthetics!! I feel the Viridian being pure silver is bringing more clarity to the mids and trebles.


----------



## jant71 (May 27, 2022)

AZLA with more gaming earphones but better this time. A hybrid...
https://www.azla.co.kr/product/ares/


----------



## ChrisOc

For those who have the Littlebear B4X, Burson V5i D modification and review.





For those who do not have the B4X, an affordable entry model in the world of portable tube DAC/Amps:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/littlebear-b4x-portable-tube-dac-amp.25867/


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Seek Real Audio Airship
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/seek-real-audio-airship
> 
> ...


Is this the first release from Seek Real Audio? These remind me of BQEYZ K2 shells, although lets be honest we see a lot of copied designs.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Is this the first release from Seek Real Audio? These remind me of BQEYZ K2 shells, although lets be honest we see a lot of copied designs.


It seems that way. A new brand.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Elixir unboxing.


----------



## Asakurai

Redcarmoose said:


> Seek Real Audio Airship
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/seek-real-audio-airship
> 
> ...



The graph for seekreal airship (from their taobao)


----------



## Redcarmoose

Asakurai said:


> The graph for seekreal airship (from their taobao)


Good job you IEM detective! I would have never found that!


----------



## Jmop

Asakurai said:


> The graph for seekreal airship (from their taobao)


I can get down with these measurements..

Disclaimer: If accurate


----------



## r31ya (May 28, 2022)

Is fake final audio a thing?  tons of fake senn or ath, its kinda new to see fake final audio
Last time a friend bought sus iem in ali the warranty card could be registered online on official site somehow.
---
anyhow ended buying KZ ESX out of curiousity, KZ's 12mm lcp dd with tuning close to moondrop chu (with slightly more bass)
it should come in like 2 weeks at earliest if it didn't hit any hiccup.


----------



## Carpet (May 28, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Is fake final audio a thing?  tons of fake senn or ath, its kinda new to see fake final audio
> Last time a friend bought sus iem in ali the warranty card could be registered online on official site somehow.
> ---
> anyhow ended buying KZ ESX out of curiousity, KZ's 12mm lcp dd with tuning close to moondrop chu (with slightly more bass)
> it should come in like 2 weeks at earliest if it didn't hit any hiccup.


Same here, I hate jumping the gun on reviews. From what I've seen reported on the Chu, more bass would cater better to my own tastes. But if the graph is accurate, and the have a decently implemented driver, this will be interesting. I'm betting that they wouldn't be labeling it as the special anniversary release, if another one in the current batch sounded better!


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> Same here, I hate jumping the gun on reviews. But if the graph is accurate, and the have a decently implemented driver, this should be interesting. I'm betting that they wouldn't be labeling it as special anniversary release, if the others in the current batch were better!


Hopefully they don't **** anything up but ESX graph similarly to EDA Hi-Res which have pretty good reviews
so yeah, at very least it should be decent. and again, if true, $19 (+$1 for mic) for LCP with detachable cable is pretty good deal.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Is fake final audio a thing?  tons of fake senn or ath, its kinda new to see fake final audio
> Last time a friend bought sus iem in ali the warranty card could be registered online on official site somehow.
> ---
> anyhow ended buying KZ ESX out of curiousity, KZ's 12mm lcp dd with tuning close to moondrop chu (with slightly more bass)
> it should come in like 2 weeks at earliest if it didn't hit any hiccup.



Yeah those are probably fakes.

Lots of "Campfire", "Sennheiser" IEMs selling on Aliexpress for a fraction of the price of the original. Just for kicks, I ever bought a so-called Sennheiser for a few bucks on Aliexpress and the sound was like a submarine underwater. LOWFI and bad. All bass and no mids/treble LOL, even Beats gear is 10x better.


----------



## WAON303

Being using my Vernus often, you get a good sense of slam without drowning the mids.


r31ya said:


> Is fake final audio a thing?  tons of fake senn or ath, its kinda new to see fake final audio
> Last time a friend bought sus iem in ali the warranty card could be registered online on official site somehow.
> ---
> anyhow ended buying KZ ESX out of curiousity, KZ's 12mm lcp dd with tuning close to moondrop chu (with slightly more bass)
> it should come in like 2 weeks at earliest if it didn't hit any hiccup.


I reckon any non chi-fi brand on Ali is a fake.

Searched for Sennheiser IE600 for shiits-and-goggles, definitely some fakes there.

The funny thing is that these fakes are labeled as DIY LOL.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WAON303 said:


> Being using my Vernus often, you get a good sense of slam without drowning the mids.
> 
> I reckon any non chi-fi brand on Ali is a fake.
> 
> ...


I bought a set of the e3000 and 4000 fakes and went into a boutique store and tested the real ones for poops & giggles, and funny thing is we dropped one and mixed them up and couldn't hear much of a difference between the two 4000 series? So I don't know what set I ended up with the fakes or the real deal by the time we tried sorting them out and much listening. I was also quite stoned at the time so there was that. So for a $20 fake it's pretty damn good IMO


----------



## Carpet

The problem is that while some of the DIY sites on AliExpress sell fakes. There are other DIY suppliers of cable, connectors, shells, filters and drivers etc., for people who want to build their own IEMs.


----------



## Redcarmoose

This, This, This, This, This.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-sands.25799/reviews#review-28568


----------



## RikudouGoku

r31ya said:


> Is fake final audio a thing?  tons of fake senn or ath, its kinda new to see fake final audio
> Last time a friend bought sus iem in ali the warranty card could be registered online on official site somehow.
> ---
> anyhow ended buying KZ ESX out of curiousity, KZ's 12mm lcp dd with tuning close to moondrop chu (with slightly more bass)
> it should come in like 2 weeks at earliest if it didn't hit any hiccup.


Yes, its a DIY copy. 


Original:






DIY:


----------



## Nimweth (May 28, 2022)

Just arrived. Hidizs AP80 Pro X DAP and MP4 IEMs. MP4 is 4BA (1 x HF, 1 x MF,  2 x Bass, Hidizs custom BAs and tuning switches a la Starsea.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> This, This, This, This, This.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-sands.25799/reviews#review-28568


No comparison with BAX, one of the best IEM that you have just previously experienced few weeks ago??

Is the TRN promotion now over (It was a great fun to witness)?


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 28, 2022)

Edit:


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> You mean you read the whole review and still that review wasn’t long enough for you? And your begging for even more to read. That you want me to do more even more comparisons?
> 
> Ok, just for you I will place it here ok?
> 
> ...


Please do not do it for me.
I do not buy into " promotions".

Some sense of integrity (?), but I understand the limitations of the promotions of "the free samples" and just watch it with a sad chuckle...


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 28, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Please do not do it for me.
> I do not buy into " promotions".
> 
> Some sense of integrity (?), but I understand the limitations of the promotions of "the free samples" and just watch it with a sad chuckle...


Oh, I get you. Your questioning me and my validity to how two IEMs from two different manufactures can both be good. And questioning that I'm saying good things about them only because I got them for free? Totally understandable, I would question that too.

*But my question to you is....Why do you think they DON'T make good IEMs anymore?*


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/
1) Go to the TRN thread and read the posts as to how happy they are. Here I will put a link for you.

My scoring system is a sound per dollar metric, primarily. So the TRN Bax and Tansio Mirai Sands both are total 5 scores due to sound value per dollar spent. I place such a score with utmost sincerity. I am not rating things on perfection, as 5 does in no way represent such perfection. 5 means a total sound quality value along with the other metrics discussed is the review, like build and fit....etc..etc.

Cheers!


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 28, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Oh, I get you. Your questioning me and my validity to how two IEMs from two different manufactures can both be good. And questioning that I'm saying good things about them only because I got them for free? Totally understandable, I would question that too.
> 
> *But my question to you is....Why do you think they DON'T make good IEMs anymore?*
> 
> ...


I am not questioning it.

As for the TRN -  I personally won't touch them with a pole - their QC is a black hole, my very poor experience with their IEM (X6) and cables (T3) were most definitive to put them on the very bottom of my black list.
Before totally banning them, I bought few TRNs or parts - sounds of most of them were unbearable, but the most cost-effectve parts of decent quality to acknowledge...

I am now fully convinced with Chi-Fi that you get what you pay for. For instance, if BAX is highly reminiscent of some Dunu, they may be some rejects or B-grade stock, whatever...

How many positive opinions on BAX is out there- two or three at best, if BAX will be discussed here in three months - it may be worth a look.
I do doubt it - the best phrasing of enthusiastic reviews of the free samples is " the best IEM that  I have ever experiinced before (in this price category)" - it conveniently makes past enthusiastic  promotions immediately irrelevant.

I am personally sad that all the "promotion"  business is really negatively affecting this hobby, I personally learned hard way to fully discard the "enthusiastic" promotions.watching it for several years, I can call the names and grand fiascos of hype trains, but hardly a point to it.

I think I will just must remain silent (with a sad chuckle)


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 28, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> I am not questioning it.
> 
> As for the TRN -  I personally won't touch them with a pole - their QC is a black hole, my very poor experience with their IEM (X6) and cables (T3) were most definitive to put them on the very bottom of my black list.
> Before totally banning them, I bought few TRNs or parts - sounds of most of them were unbearable, but the most cost-effectve parts of decent quality to acknowledge...
> ...


Hi/Fi magazines have been promoting gear since the 1960s. There is nothing new under the sun. Of course it’s a business they sell stereos? Lol

What do you think this whole place is?

1) To spread information about new products.
2) Members share their subjective experiences.

Guess what, that is all there is to infinity.

Though there may be some comradely and such.

I can’t speak for the TRN quality control issues as I only have the 2 samples of their products.





*Your quote below: 
“I am now fully convinced with Chi-Fi that you get what you pay for. For instance, if BAX is highly reminiscent of some Dunu, they may be some rejects or B-grade stock, whatever...”*



So why are you on this thread? Is there one single product that’s not Chinese made on this thread? Well....maybe one or two in the thousands of products.


Actually I don’t see it that way at all. China makes almost everything new in the world. Even brands like Noble Audio, who look like a US brand have their stuff made in China. But technically Noble has stuff made in a number of places, China is just one place.

What about Campfire Audio, do you think 100% of their line is made in states? Even they have some IEMs made in China.

But it’s cool, I mean you have this issue about TRN, we all have brands we don’t like, all of us. But just so you know. Everything......100% of pretty much everything is a promotion. The socks you have on, the breakfast you ate this morning. Everything you see and touch is promoted, everything.

So again why are you upset about the Chinese promotions? I’m not going to defend the products I own, but still, why are you on this thread?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> Hi/Fi magazines have been promoting gear since the 1960s. There is nothing new under the sun. Of course it’s a business they sell stereos? Lol
> 
> What do you think this whole place is?
> 
> ...


Oh, wow!
I am here to question the integrity of the promoters of the "free stuff" - if it is not apparent by now!

I am not sure about your attempts to question why I am here (other than understandably making you apparently uncomfortable).

My favourite IEMs by far are KZ, I love what they do and what I get for what I pay!

Let"see if we hear here about BAX and that other TRN max in three months


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 28, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Oh, wow!
> I am here to question the integrity of the promoters of the "free stuff" - if it is not apparent by now!
> 
> I am not sure about your attempts to question why I am here (other than understandably making you apparently uncomfortable).
> ...


It’s cool everyone has a right to their own opinion. I respect that. And truly your question is not new. Through out the 1960 till now there has always been the question as to the validity of reviews produced by free merchandise. It’s kinda a double edged sword, as the products could just be retailed, but where would that get us?

Dam your out for Bax, lol.


In all honesty the TRN Bax and the TRN Max have been my two favorite releases of the year!




PhonoPhi said:


> No comparison with BAX, one of the best IEM that you have just previously experienced few weeks ago??
> 
> Is the TRN promotion now over (It was a great fun to witness)?


Making me feel uncomfortable? Though I was minding my own business and you quoted me. And had great fun railroading TRN. Lol

So don’t forget you started it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

PhonoPhi said:


> Oh, wow!
> I am here to question the integrity of the promoters of the "free stuff" - if it is not apparent by now!
> 
> I am not sure about your attempts to question why I am here (other than understandably making you apparently uncomfortable).
> ...


Somehow I was an innocent reviewer who just happened to review the Bax, and you don’t like TRN. It’s funny how they ruffle your feathers. And.....somehow I was involved?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> Somehow I was an innocent reviewer who just happened to review the Bax, and you don’t like TRN. It’s funny how they ruffle your feathers. And.....somehow I was involved?


I leave you there with your "innocence" and your consciousness.


----------



## FlacFan

I hope you two are done now...

Cheers


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 28, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> I leave you there with your "innocence" and your consciousness.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@PhonoPhi, how about you just **** with all the negativity? It's almost to a tee that if there's an argument or negative take in this room, you're knee deep in the hoopla. You were there with several IEM's, including the GK10, and always attacking the integrity of reviewers. You've even called out @Dsnuts. If you don't trust the process, and you're that jaded about this thread, then don't comment?! Don't log in here?! It's such a simple thing. It will keep your blood pressure down, and it'll keep this room running smoother and with no chance of getting locked! How cool is that concept?! Have some chamomile tea and plug in your latest discovery you haven't shared with us yet? PEACE N HARMONY!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> I hope you two are done now...
> 
> Cheers


I would hope so?


----------



## Wes S

.


----------



## ChrisOc

We are all waiting to die one day, we just do not know when. In the meantime, we can spend our time being cynical, alternatively, we can spend our time on things which we believe is positive and makes us happy. 

As was said, "ignore it and move on", credit @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2. Useful advice.

We are all old enough to make a judgement on what we read, who we share our preferences with, and who to believe. We do not have to pull out the heavy guns each time we disagree with someone, and if we disagree, we can say so politely. 

Last time I checked, talking about audio gear was a hobby! Fun???

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Redcarmoose

ChrisOc said:


> We are all waiting to die one day, we just do not know when. In the meantime, we can spend our time being cynical, alternatively, we can spend our time on things which we believe is positive and makes us happy.
> 
> As was said, "ignore it and move on", credit @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2. Useful advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## r31ya (May 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


>


Still monitoring my fun package that haven't moved from china, Since my office importer still haven't quite recommend to import right now.
Good thing i bought cheaper one, if splurge on QT7 MK3 i might checking on it every two hours.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 29, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Still monitoring my fun package that haven't moved from china, Since my office importer still haven't quite recommend to import right now.
> Good thing i bought cheaper one, if splurge on QT7 MK3 i might checking on it every two hours.


What I found was the anticipation is 1/2 the fun. Waiting and wondering, dreaming about what you can only guess about! As long as that segment isn’t too long, it’s OK!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Listening to P1 Max and Timeless this morning, both fantastic and I'm hungry for more! Trying to decide between S12 or Raptgo Hook-X...


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 29, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/members/scuba-devils.539160/

Never heard the S12, but it’s brighter, though people report to love it too. The HOOK-X is truly a fun ride. It also needs burn-in. Even if you don’t believe it, just do it anyways...about 50-100 hours. Maybe get both? I’m joking!


----------



## Frombauge

Scuba Devils said:


> Listening to P1 Max and Timeless this morning, both fantastic and I'm hungry for more! Trying to decide between S12 or Raptgo Hook-X...


I own the S12. It's a wonderful detailed beast at this price point. A steal.
Tonality leans towards the bright side, but there is for sure bass available. Would call it neutral and true to source. Good IEM for bass guitars and guitars and excellent for vocals.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> What I found was the anticipation is 1/2 the fun. Waiting and wondering, dreaming about what you can only guess about! As long as that segment isn’t too long, it’s OK!


Yeah, i somehow, maybe unwisely decided to pass on a well reviewed discounted EDA and going blind on unreviewed ESX.

Mostly its due to $18 for supposedly 12mm liquid crystal driver with seemingly ok graph and its 10th anniversary on company that introduce me to chifi. So yeah. KZ being meta on crack design to represent their cracked company image on their 10th anniversary its also pretty fun.



Scuba Devils said:


> Listening to P1 Max and Timeless this morning, both fantastic and I'm hungry for more! Trying to decide between S12 or Raptgo Hook-X...


Hook x have unique tribid set up that might be fun experience and according to crinacle despite being the less technically proficient among the four planar horsemen, its also the best tuned among the four.


----------



## Jmop (May 29, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> We are all waiting to die one day, we just do not know when. In the meantime, we can spend our time being cynical, alternatively, we can spend our time on things which we believe is positive and makes us happy.
> 
> As was said, "ignore it and move on", credit @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2. Useful advice.
> 
> ...


Ah philosophy, now you're speaking my language.

Hakuna Matata


----------



## G777

Scuba Devils said:


> Listening to P1 Max and Timeless this morning, both fantastic and I'm hungry for more! Trying to decide between S12 or Raptgo Hook-X...


Lots of new planars to be released this year. 7Hz has a new planar called the Dioko that's coming soon, and there rumblings of an upcoming Moondrop planar IEM (and a planar headphone). May be wise to wait and see how the future releases perform, but out of the current ones, I think the Hook-X is the most intriguing.

By the way, what cable are you using with the Timeless? Looks beautiful.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Yeah, i somehow, maybe unwisely decided to pass on a well reviewed discounted EDA and going blind on unreviewed ESX.
> 
> Mostly its due to $18 for supposedly 12mm liquid crystal driver with seemingly ok graph and its 10th anniversary on company that introduce me to chifi. So yeah. KZ being meta on crack design to represent their cracked company image on their 10th anniversary its also pretty fun.
> 
> ...




I've done the same with the EDA and ESX, so at least I know I'll have company if that turns out to be a bad choice! As for the Hooke X, give me a tuning I like, over technical perfection. I know you can EQ, but I really can't be bothered. Buying something that isn't to your taste and then trying to hammer it into a different shape, makes less sense to me, than buying something you like in the first place. Tip and cable rolling is my preferred method of fine tuning. It requires more initial effort, but after that it's plug and play.


----------



## Scuba Devils

G777 said:


> Lots of new planars to be released this year. 7Hz has a new planar called the Dioko that's coming soon, and there rumblings of an upcoming Moondrop planar IEM (and a planar headphone). May be wise to wait and see how the future releases perform, but out of the current ones, I think the Hook-X is the most intriguing.
> 
> By the way, what cable are you using with the Timeless? Looks beautiful.



Yes I've been following posts in the 7Hz Facebook group, very interested to learn more - didn't know about Moondrop though! 

The cable is XINHS Graphene 8-core, very nice.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

r31ya said:


> Hook x have unique tribid


hmmm, why HOOK-X a tribrid ? planar + piezo and??


----------



## r31ya (May 29, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> hmmm, why HOOK-X a tribrid ? planar + piezo and??


Bone Conduction,
Tough Crin noted that he having hardtime to tell whether it affect much of the sound.
and its kinda inconsistent in marketing material whether that thing is in there or not.
Tough one noted, bone conduction is a form of Piezo driver so yeah.


----------



## Carpet (May 29, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> hmmm, why HOOK-X a tribrid ? planar + piezo and??


AFAIK it only has 1 planar and one piezo, but also features bone conduction. If that is from the planar and/or piezo, then it's not a tribrid. That would be like describing your Wife's vibrator as a hybrid because you can hear it too!


----------



## saldsald

Mr.HiAudio said:


> hmmm, why HOOK-X a tribrid ? planar + piezo and??


I asked the maker (or his representative) he told me it is PZT (piezo) and not bone conduction. Either way it still adds an extra dimension to the sound as claimed by many.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> That would be like describing your Wife's vibrator as a hybrid because you can hear it too!



Winner of the prize for Worst Analogy!


----------



## jsmiller58

InvisibleInk said:


> Winner of the prize for Worst Analogy!


I don’t know… got the point across in an extremely memorable way…. 😂


----------



## yaps66

Scuba Devils said:


> The cable is XINHS Graphene 8-core, very nice.


XINHS do make some good cables.  I have a QDC version 8 Core Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper (Copper edition) attached to my CRA. Love them!


----------



## r31ya (May 30, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> XINHS do make some good cables.  I have a QDC version 8 Core Pure Silver and Single Crystal Copper (Copper edition) attached to my CRA. Love them!


Didn't doubt much on buying cable that is quarter or a third of the price on my (relatively) pricier headphone when i need balanced cable for it.
But sometimes i'm a bit conflicted on buying a cable whose price is the same with the IEM itself.

The $20 iem sounds really nice, but i'm gonna need to buy $15 cable and $7 tips which ended in $42 for full gear.
Sometimes i wonder whether i simply just buy a good $42 iem to begin with.


----------



## Carpet (May 30, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Didn't doubt much on buying cable that is quarter or a third of the price on my (relatively) pricier headphone when i need balanced cable for it.
> But sometimes i'm a bit conflicted on buying a cable whose price is the same with the IEM itself.
> 
> The $20 iem sounds really nice, but i'm gonna need to buy $15 cable and $7 tips which ended in $42 for full gear.
> Sometimes i wonder whether i simply just buy a good $42 iem to begin with.



You know that sometimes you look at an advertised price and the lowest price listed is REALLY low. Then you go and look, and woah and behold the only variant with that price is one that NOBODY wants. Well that happened to me with cables a couple of weeks ago. But the low price was below $2.50 for recessed .78 2pin with 3.5mm plug (other fittings on that cable were $12-15). I ordered 3 for a joke, figuring the included case was worth that anyway. Most of my 2 pin connectors aren't recessed but I can live with a standoff, some of my other cables have that anyway. I expected to be messaged that the order was cancelled, but it got shipped! the price went up to match the other variants within 10 minutes. My favorite tips cost under $3, so that makes around $5 per set for my next few upgrades. 

This was a cable manufacturer I like. I'll be sure to buy more from them after that kind of bargain!


----------



## Carpet (May 30, 2022)

Duh, double post!


----------



## yaps66

r31ya said:


> Didn't doubt much on buying cable that is quarter or a third of the price on my (relatively) pricier headphone when i need balanced cable for it.
> But sometimes i'm a bit conflicted on buying a cable whose price is the same with the IEM itself.
> 
> The $20 iem sounds really nice, but i'm gonna need to buy $15 cable and $7 tips which ended in $42 for full gear.
> Sometimes i wonder whether i simply just buy a good $42 iem to begin with.


There is much debate about the how cables will affect the sonic qualities of iems/headphones. It is contentious to say the least! For me it is mostly about the aesthetics and usability.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 30, 2022)

*Reecho SG-01 OVA Universal IEM super good! What a deal!


https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-01-ova.html*


----------



## r31ya (May 30, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> There is much debate about the how cables will affect the sonic qualities of iems/headphones. It is contentious to say the least! For me it is mostly about the aesthetics and usability.


Which is why i didn't hestitate much on my Headphone cable as i need the stronger balanced output to run its planar driver.
the same with some iem cable for my relatively pricier sets, usually i only bought cable in case i need the balance out and the iem came with 3.5mm. just to see how different it might be.

But when for budget iem... it often came with "_The sound really comes out after you replace the cable" _disclaimer on the reviews.


----------



## Carpet

yaps66 said:


> There is much debate about the how cables will affect the sonic qualities of iems/headphones. It is contentious to say the least! For me it is mostly about the aesthetics and usability.



Careful with throwing matches near that powder keg!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Tang Zu Shimin Li. Single DD IEM with good stock cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Tang Zu Shimin Li. Single DD IEM with good stock cable.


So cool!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Redcarmoose said:


> So cool!


Indeed.


----------



## Carpet

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Tang Zu Shimin Li. Single DD IEM with good stock cable.


Any info on price, tuning or configuration yet?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (May 30, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Any info on price, tuning or configuration yet?


It's a single DD, It has a similar tuning with HZ mirror with more texture at the low and low midrange and a tad better technicalities like soundstage and seperation. Its pricing will be around US$35.


----------



## Carpet (May 30, 2022)

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> It's a single DD, It has a similar tuning with HZ mirror with more texture at the low and low midrange and a tad better technicalities like soundstage and seperation. Its pricing will be around US$35.


So in short, a (potentially) better Heart Mirror for less money. All metal shell that looks nice is all we know for sure. Quick, everybody buy it before we know if it's any good!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> So in short, a (potentially) better Heart Mirror for less money. All metal shell that looks nice is all we know for sure. Quick, everybody buy it before we know if it's any good!



I mean, as a hobby beekeeper I’m tempted to lay out the 35 bones just for the case alone. It would match one of my favorite wrist watches:


----------



## wagyuA5

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Tang Zu Shimin Li. Single DD IEM with good stock cable.


What music app is that? Looks slick


----------



## RCracer777

wagyuA5 said:


> What music app is that? Looks slick


That is the LG music app on what looks like a LG G7


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

wagyuA5 said:


> What music app is that? Looks slick



Stock LG music player in android 9.


----------



## mochill

Dsnuts said:


> I like the reference nozzle or the one that was installed out of the box the most thus far. I still haven't broken them in fully but plan on doing some cable and tip rolling soon to get the best out of them.
> 
> Astounds me what you can get for the bucks nowadays. Dunu should sell more of these. I think folks would gobble these up in a hurry.


I was thinking it be $400 but was blown away when I heard $220. But I agree they sound like $500+ iem easily


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> *Reecho SG-01 OVA Universal IEM super good! What a deal!
> 
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-01-ova.html*



What is the actual colour of those? They show cobalt blue on some phots, purple on others


----------



## Dsnuts (May 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> What is the actual colour of those? They show cobalt blue on some phots, purple on others



Depends on what time of the day and what lighting you got on them. Here it shows it is clearly more blue

Here on this angle looks more purple.

For the most part they look blue but off angles make them look purple. I see car wraps that does the same thing


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> Depends on what time of the day and what lighting you got on them. Here it shows it is clearly more blue
> 
> Here on this angle looks more purple.
> 
> For the most part they look blue but off angles make them look purple. I see car wraps that does the same thing


So it's one of those pearlescent finishes. That would explain it!


----------



## eridenti

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> It's a single DD, It has a similar tuning with HZ mirror with more texture at the low and low midrange and a tad better technicalities like soundstage and seperation. Its pricing will be around US$35.


Love the TangZu Shimin Li's box art! The similar tuning with HZ mirror and more texture at the lows interest me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

What a positive experience! 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/reviews#review-28596


----------



## kmmbd (May 31, 2022)

My take on the Hidizs MM2 "tunable" earphones: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mm2.25797/review/28600/

Overall, I find them rather generic. Sure, the filter system is nice and is more robust than the nozzle-based filters but the tuning brings nothing new on the table. The bass eats into the lower mids and the upper-mid shout can be grating.

Probably one to skip.


----------



## Carpet (May 31, 2022)

TANGZU ShiminLi is up on AliExpress for preorder​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004352307683.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004351256527.html


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> TANGZU ShiminLi is up on AliExpress for preorder​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004352307683.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004351256527.html



That's some gorgeous marketing/sales art right there


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> TANGZU ShiminLi is up on AliExpress for preorder​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004352307683.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004351256527.html



$31 shipped. Pre-ordered.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> My take on the Hidizs MM2 "tunable" earphones: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mm2.25797/review/28600/
> 
> Overall, I find them rather generic. Sure, the filter system is nice and is more robust than the nozzle-based filters but the tuning brings nothing new on the table. The bass eats into the lower mids and the upper-mid shout can be grating.
> 
> Probably one to skip.



Thanks for the impressions man!

Anyway looks like Hidizs is already kicking out a sequel 4 BA set with tuning options too, the MD4:  https://www.hidizs.net/products/md4

$169 USD


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions man!
> 
> Anyway looks like Hidizs is already kicking out a sequel 4 BA set with tuning options too, the MD4:  https://www.hidizs.net/products/md4
> 
> $169 USD


Switchable tuning profile in an All-BA set right?


----------



## baskingshark

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Switchable tuning profile in an All-BA set right?



Yep.

Quite ambitious, but higher end all BA IEMs like the QDC Anole VX are also switchable.


----------



## WAON303 (Jun 1, 2022)

It's kind of funny how Hidizs has a wall of reviewers who love their products, but sir Crinacle isn't there. I think he has the Mermaid MS4 on C- tier.

You don't get the true stamp of approval until Crinacle gushes over your products.

Edit: Speaking of the MD4, it's an interesting product though I honestly don't have high hopes on it being good given Hidizs stock tuning is kind of meh.


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> It's kind of funny how Hidizs has a wall of reviewers who love their products, but sir Crinacle isn't there. I think he has the Mermaid MS4 on C- tier.
> 
> You don't get the true stamp of approval until Crinacle gushes over your products.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of the MD4, it's an interesting product though I honestly don't have high hopes on it being good given Hidizs stock tuning is kind of meh.


Based on his measurements I wouldn't rate it too high either.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 1, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> It's kind of funny how Hidizs has a wall of reviewers who love their products, but sir Crinacle isn't there. I think he has the Mermaid MS4 on C- tier.
> 
> You don't get the true stamp of approval until Crinacle gushes over your products.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of the MD4, it's an interesting product though I honestly don't have high hopes on it being good given Hidizs stock tuning is kind of meh.



Speaking about that, strangely in my CHIFI journey, I've never had the opportunity to try a Hidizs IEM. Sources yes, but not their IEMs.

How is your experience with their previous IEMs? This MD4 tunable IEM is pretty interesting, though I'm not really a fan of BA bass in general.


----------



## Jmop

BA bass in electronic music though, it can be pretty sweet, but it's gotta go low.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My detailed review of the new Xduoo Poke II portable Bluetooth DAC-AMP is up 
here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-poke-ii.25877/reviews#review-28602
and here:https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/05/...-is-this-how-high-fidelity-truely-sound-like/

let say this was a very unique sound experience, something I wasn't fully prepare of...psychoacoustically speaking...this level of resolution presented in a delicate way is strangely immersive, your more of a contemplator than a part of the music, yet you can ''see'' everything when you focus in any part of your music. level of details retrieval is insane, yet presented in a lean tonal balance that avoid brightness spike or timbral imbalance. If your a fan of THX amp tonality, your in for a rewarding audio experience with the Poke II.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm very excited about the upcoming BQEYZ TOPAZ. 
This time they use a LCP DD+ 9layer piezo electric.
If they follow the BQEYZ Autumn balance, these would be incredible. 90$. Will be available in mid June.





BQEYZ are working alot in R&D right now, i cant tell more but they aim to create an hybrid with OCB (bone conduction)....that can compete very high end IEM.

As a owner of UM Mext, OCB potential is just at its begining, and extremely fascinating since it change sound perception game. It can trick acoustic law in fact.


----------



## Ace Bee

Can anyone suggest me the ideal device for burn in? I had M3X, but sold it.


----------



## ian91

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Tang Zu Shimin Li. Single DD IEM with good stock cable.



Any further impressions on this one?


----------



## Ace Bee

Got the pocket friendly Chu for a review frim hifigo a few days back. Here is the full review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-chu.25831/review/28605/


----------



## G777 (Jun 1, 2022)

The TRN Kirin is the least expensive planar IEM yet, at 130 USD:
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-kirin




Has 3 sets of tuning nozzles:




The white graph seems quite similar to that of the Muse Hifi Power, which I believe shares the same driver.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Jun 1, 2022)

G777 said:


> The TRN Kirin is the least expensive planar IEM yet, at 130 USD:
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-kirin
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting looking enclosure. From these limited shots it looks kind of like a mix between the Raptgo Hook X and the Tin HiFi P1 Max. It appears to have a simi-open back design like the Hook.

As far as the graph, I can see the similarity to the Muse Power, but these look better. Regardless, I’ll wait for real world measurements and impressions. The Muse isn’t horrible but it isn’t very natural sounding.


----------



## G777

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting looking enclosure. From these limited shots it looks kind of like a mix between the Raptgo Hook X and the Tin HiFi P1 Max. It appears to have a simi-open back design like the Hook.
> 
> As far as the graph, I can see the similarity to the Muse Power, but these look better. Regardless, I’ll wait for real world measurements and impressions. The Muse isn’t horrible but it isn’t very natural sounding.


I don't think it's an open-back like the Hook-X, and it's not mentioned in their product description. It's probably just a cosmetic texture on the faceplate.


----------



## cqtek

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about that, strangely in my CHIFI journey, I've never had the opportunity to try a Hidizs IEM. Sources yes, but not their IEMs.
> 
> How is your experience with their previous IEMs? This MD4 tunable IEM is pretty interesting, though I'm not really a fan of BA bass in general.


It's not a direct question for me, but having reviewed a couple of Hidizs IEMS such as the Hidizs MS2 and the recent MM2, I'm sticking with the MS2 and a slightly more classical tuning, but with good technicalities.
From the MM2 I'll take the bass tuning, but it's not as resolving as the MS2. I have the feeling that the MM2 wanted to cover a good range and something got lost along the way. The war in this range is too hard and the public knows it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

G777 said:


> I don't think it's an open-back like the Hook-X, and it's not mentioned in their product description. It's probably just a cosmetic texture on the faceplate.



I think you’re right. If it were open they’d point it out.


----------



## baskingshark

G777 said:


> The TRN Kirin is the least expensive planar IEM yet, at 130 USD:
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-kirin
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really a fan of TRN tuning in general, but the attractive price for a planar plus 3 tuning nozzles to change the sound signature is pretty interesting. Makes it stand out from the cut-throat planar wars.






The Kirin comes with some modular cable thingy to switch to balanced/single ended connectors too, not sure if this is sold separately though.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> I'm not really a fan of TRN tuning in general, but the attractive price for a planar plus 3 tuning nozzles to change the sound signature is pretty interesting. Makes it stand out from the cut-throat planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cable has the same new QDC connectors as the TRN TA1 Max, which are a different pattern to their other cables with the interchangeable plugs.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

ian91 said:


> Any further impressions on this one?


Balanced-neutral, a bit of treble boost (quite similar tuning to HZ Mirror) better technicalities like soundstage and separation than HZ mirror, easier to drive  and has a more texture midbass and low mids than HZ mirror.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 2, 2022)

BLON has faded into mediocrity in recent times, the BL-03 is still arguably their most legendary model, with recent releases being rather "meh" and underwhelming.

So, how does one stick out from the cut-throat competition. Yes, by using an anime babe waifuu in your package.

BLON takes this trick one step further.... Name your next IEM the "FAT GIRL"





https://www.facebook.com/blonoffici...Ve98SikUUDkXyE54hVFXSSqA2WYFNSajtTvUHFLLHQQDl


One must still keep the "Music and Dreams" and "Let Music Burn" motto though!


Maybe this Fat Girl IEM will eat up the HZSound Waist Drum for breakfast lunch and dinner?


----------



## Ace Bee

Fresh and luscious





Hiby Lasya with Earaudio 4.4 to 2.5 adaptor.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technics-qt-9-mk2s.25851/reviews#review-28609

My review of the Rose.


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> BLON has faded into mediocrity in recent times, the BL-03 is still arguably their most legendary model, with recent releases being rather "meh" and underwhelming.
> 
> So, how does one stick out from the cut-throat competition. Yes, by using an anime babe waifuu in your package.
> 
> ...


Seeing your post and that name on the corner made me laugh. 

Let's hope they won't try to write any motto about these. Spelling mistakes might lead another oppoty...


----------



## Scuba Devils

A song springs to mind!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> BLON has faded into mediocrity in recent times, the BL-03 is still arguably their most legendary model, with recent releases being rather "meh" and underwhelming.
> 
> So, how does one stick out from the cut-throat competition. Yes, by using an anime babe waifuu in your package.
> 
> ...


If the bass response doesn't shatter my pelvis I'm gonna accuse them of false advertising.


----------



## ian91

Jmop said:


> If the bass response doesn't shatter my pelvis I'm gonna accuse them of false advertising.



One thing is for certain, this won't be a neutral monitor...

I'm imagining a big midbass rump with thick full-bodied mids and a heavy noteweight. Anything else and my draims will be shattered...


----------



## Carpet

Ace Bee said:


> Can anyone suggest me the ideal device for burn in? I had M3X, but sold it.


I just run Tidal favorites on loop through FD3, on my computer. Then use DAP in the meantime.


----------



## Jmop

Oh ideal device for burn in? DX120 or N5ii, hit me up if you wanna buy.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 2, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> One must still keep the "Music and Dreams" and "Let Music Burn" motto though!
> 
> 
> Maybe this Fat Girl IEM will eat up the HZSound Waist Drum for breakfast lunch and dinner?



"Music and Driams", you mean?  They might have hired someone who speaks English for the later models, but the 03 was inn Chinglish!


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> If the bass response doesn't shatter my pelvis I'm gonna accuse them of false advertising.





ian91 said:


> One thing is for certain, this won't be a neutral monitor...
> 
> I'm imagining a big midbass rump with thick full-bodied mids and a heavy noteweight. Anything else and my draims will be shattered...





Meghan Trainor says, it's "All About That Bass"​
Anyway in general BLON house sound tends to be mid-bass boosted V shaped, so you guys are probably right.


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> Oh ideal device for burn in? DX120 or N5ii, hit me up if you wanna buy.


How much is the battery backup?


----------



## Jmop

Ace Bee said:


> How much is the battery backup?


I was kidding about them being ideal burn in devices, just a shameless sale plug Nonetheless, they are fine DAPs and the DX120 has it's own burn-in cable. Battery life is excellent on both for mid-fi devices, they can easily pass the 10 hour mark.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Obviously not a discovery but one I'm happy I took a shot at - Final A4000 which just arrived today, very nicely tuned, especially for the €125 price point. I've hooked them up to Han Sound Nyx to go balanced... initial brief impressions: Nice punchy mid bass kick, very captivating lush mids, good uppers and reasonable stage, mostly in width. They lean more fun I would say and very engaging.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 2, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> BLON has faded into mediocrity in recent times, the BL-03 is still arguably their most legendary model, with recent releases being rather "meh" and underwhelming.
> 
> So, how does one stick out from the cut-throat competition. Yes, by using an anime babe waifuu in your package.
> 
> ...


Fat girl, low price: https://www.linsoul.com/products/blon-fat-girl
Take a look at these too: https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-kirin


----------



## lushmelody

lmao I can't believe BLON marketed that name


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> lmao I can't believe BLON marketed that name



It probably makes more sense in this context in Chinese.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Just shared thoughts on the A4000 in another thread and thought I'd post here too.

Really enjoying the A4000, in fact they are ridiculously good for the price... I was actually looking on Amazon UK this evening to point them out to a mate but now sold out. I had the E5000 early on my journey, but at the time my only source was the ZX300 and ZX507, neither of which really did them justice for the most part - I'm tempted to grab a set again as the M9 really does perform magic when it comes to any DD I've hooked up. After a few hours today with A4000, the A8000 is one I will be seriously considering, not to mention a diversion back to single DDs... that 2021 hunt might just kick off again.
Initial early impressions based on a couple of hours listening:
*Pros:*

Beautiful balanced signature with excellent clarity and detail
Nice punchy and fast mid bass
Clear mids with slight warmth but not quite lush
Decent size and holographic soundstage with very good imaging
Great extended but not at all harsh treble
Realistic timbre
Very capable of presenting busy tracks - be it electronic or non-electronic
Absolutely non-fatiguing, I can imagine very long sessions with these
Incredibly engaging with that all-important emotional connection
Solid and very light shells - excellent comfort
Being Final, they of course come with a nice selection of Final E tips!
Only €125... what the heck!
*Cons*

I need to adjust quite a bit to get a good seal - have to spend time tip rolling
Stock cable feels and looks cheap
Probably subjective but I'd like a bit more sub bass depth
A slight bit more warmth in the mids would benefit vocals, but a nitpick really
Another example for me of where I don't need to spend big bucks to seriously enjoy my music - very glad I took the plunge on these when I saw them reduced, absolutely exceeded expectations.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 2, 2022)

New ECCI YST 03 after the ECCI YST 02.
https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-03.html


----------



## rayliam80

baskingshark said:


> BLON has faded into mediocrity in recent times, the BL-03 is still arguably their most legendary model, with recent releases being rather "meh" and underwhelming.
> 
> So, how does one stick out from the cut-throat competition. Yes, by using an anime babe waifuu in your package.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for the reviews to come in about the Fat Girl.

_"The best thing about the Fat Girl is that it makes everything go brrpt! brrpt! brrpt! with its massive posterior low-end response...."_


----------



## Redcarmoose

rayliam80 said:


> I can't wait for the reviews to come in about the Fat Girl.
> 
> _"The best thing about the Fat Girl is that it makes everything go brrpt! brrpt! brrpt! with its massive posterior low-end response...."_


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My *Rose Technics QT9 MK2S review* is up on headfi HERE and my website HERE

Tbh, i really dig those alot though at 200$ they will be even more competitive. Tonality is so well balanced for an hybrid with 4BA, better than FIIO FH7 in that regard...a keeper for me.


----------



## earmonger

Ace Bee said:


> Can anyone suggest me the ideal device for burn in? I had M3X, but sold it.


Why not just hook it to your computer and loop the pink noise from audiocheck.
https://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_pinknoise.php


----------



## Ace Bee

earmonger said:


> Why not just hook it to your computer and loop the pink noise from audiocheck.
> https://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_pinknoise.php


Because I'm not at home most of the time. i want the birth in to happen while they're with me.


----------



## earmonger

Ace Bee said:


> Because I'm not at home most of the time. i want the birth in to happen while they're with me.


Download the .wav file and play it from your phone!


----------



## Ace Bee

earmonger said:


> Download the .wav file and play it from your phone!


Need a dedicated source, phone gets busy.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Ace Bee said:


> Need a dedicated source, phone gets busy.


No old or cracked phone in a drawer anywhere?


----------



## Ace Bee

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> No old or cracked phone in a drawer anywhere?


Actually, I do...but the thing is, I need a DAP for walking as well. M7 is quite hefty. I was thinking about the Astell&Kern SR25 Mark II, or Cowon Plenue D2 or D3...but cannot find an affordable deal anywhere.


----------



## rayliam80

Ace Bee said:


> Actually, I do...but the thing is, I need a DAP for walking as well. M7 is quite hefty. I was thinking about the Astell&Kern SR25 Mark II, or Cowon Plenue D2 or D3...but cannot find an affordable deal anywhere.



Shanling Q1? Hidizs AP80 PRO/PRO X? Hiby R3 Saber?


----------



## Ace Bee

rayliam80 said:


> Shanling Q1? Hidizs AP80 PRO/PRO X? Hiby R3 Saber?


Those are on my radar...R3 Saber primarily.


----------



## Jmop

Lot of good reads on the R3 Saber for the price and form, I almost picked one up myself.


----------



## jsmiller58

Ace Bee said:


> Those are on my radar...R3 Saber primarily.


Have you considered the HiBy R5 gen 2?


----------



## Ace Bee

jsmiller58 said:


> Have you considered the HiBy R5 gen 2?


The reviews are a bit concerning...flat stage...


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Older LG V series phone?


----------



## jsmiller58

Ace Bee said:


> The reviews are a bit concerning...flat stage...


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## WAON303

paulwasabii said:


> Fat girl, low price: https://www.linsoul.com/products/blon-fat-girl
> Take a look at these too: https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-kirin


Fat Girl might arguably be even more funnier than Oppoty.

Who in the R&D team thought naming your IEMs after obesity was a good idea? 

I think the Fat Girl is currently BLON's cheapest IEM, maybe this might be that true BL-03 sequel everyone is waiting for.


----------



## WAON303 (Jun 3, 2022)

Speaking of the TRN Kirin, I don't have high hopes for these unless the Kirin has yet another tuning variation of the Timeless tuning like the S12 and Hook-X

$130 is currently the cheapest planar I've seen to date.

At this rate, Planars will be under 100 in no time and they will be the supreme overlords of our little hobby.

Let us bow down to our planar Gods.


----------



## freelancr (Jun 3, 2022)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Older LG V series phone?


I still use my original LG V30 from 2017 which has a ESS Sabre 32-Bit 9218P DAC inside as my DAP and secondary phone. It still has the original battery inside. Crazy good quality. If the battery dies I can change it easily, there are still many replacement batteries available in the EU.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Who in the R&D team thought naming your IEMs after obesity was a good idea?


Someome who only speaks Chinese? Remember, the primary market for these is China. Not the USA.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Speaking of the TRN Kirin, I don't have high hopes for these unless Kirin has yet another variation of the Timeless tuning like the S12 and Hook-X
> 
> $130 is currently the cheapest planar I've seen to date.
> 
> ...



They’ll have to bring more to the table than Timeless tuning. You can land the S12 for about $130US.


----------



## Jmop

I like the look of the Kirin, at least from the pics that only show the back. Price ain't no thang in this racket, just gimme that smooth frequency response. I am a fan of Kirin the beer, not a bad cheapie.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

freelancr said:


> I still use my original LG V30 from 2017 which has a ESS Sabre 32-Bit 9218P DAC inside as my DAP and secondary phone. It still has the original battery inside. Crazy good quality. If the battery dies I can change it easily, there are still many replacement batteries available in the EU.


I have the same one. I put a recent lineage OS on it and it worked, but an upgrade that took hours of toil soft-bricked it, so it's back on the OEM Android 6 (!!) OS. I keep WiFi and cellular off so the lack of security updates is acceptable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Fat Girl might arguably be even more funnier than Oppoty.
> 
> Who in the R&D team thought naming your IEMs after obesity was a good idea?
> 
> I think the Fat Girl is currently BLON's cheapest IEM, maybe this might be that true BL-03 sequel everyone is waiting for.





Surf Monkey said:


> Someome who only speaks Chinese? Remember, the primary market for these is China. Not the USA.



It’s personally one of the single greatest names I’ve even seen for a $10 IEM! It even betters Fat Boy by a tad!

https://www.linsoul.com/products/blon-fat-girl?variant=42877130473689

Now would you want a $300 IEM named that? No, but $10, yes. It makes it seem more than it is. It goes to describe a style of substance, and maybe even an authoritative sound, far greater than the actual sound probably is.


----------



## nymz

I just posted my first impressions of the *Sennheiser*'s lastest, the *IE600* here, part of an European tour engaged by brand. Full review to follow on the next few days.

Hope you guys enjoy it and have a great weekend!


----------



## baskingshark

Surf Monkey said:


> Someome who only speaks Chinese? Remember, the primary market for these is China. Not the USA.



Actually BLON may have hit a marketing home run with the Fat Girl IEM.

Even negative publicity is still publicity. Body shaming culture is not cool, but this infamous Fat Girl namesake will get talked about (like here) on forums and generate interest in the BLON brand.







Much like how BLON for years used "OPPOTY" and "MUSIC AND DRIAMS" on their packaging and people mocked them for their grammar, but it was a catchy meme. Maybe they might be getting the last laugh banking in the proceeds from us CHIFI addicts LOL.


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> Actually BLON may have hit a marketing home run with the Fat Girl IEM.
> 
> Even negative publicity is still publicity. Body shaming culture is not cool, but this infamous Fat Girl namesake will get talked about (like here) on forums and generate interest in the BLON brand.
> 
> ...



The same cultural cues don’t exist everywhere in the world. Is this “body shaming culture”? Seems like that’s a dubious conclusion. We’d need to ask some Chinese natives what they think.


----------



## baskingshark

New Moondrop dac-amp coming:
Called the DAWN





Seems it is only 4.4 mm output.

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...7D7oM7CFR4EPjSXnMrfpuGqREKPVTPVFzJgQuNx9hEgBl


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> They’ll have to bring more to the table than Timeless tuning. You can land the S12 for about $130US.


  S12 seems to have the most aggressive treble of the current competitors. If the TRN goes for a smoother top end, then it will fill a different niche in the market.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> S12 seems to have the most aggressive treble of the current competitors. If the TRN goes for a smoother top end, then it will fill a different niche in the market.



Fair point. Personally, I find the S12 treble to be fine. But I prefer the treble tuning of the Hook-X.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

Wait? What is this? Why it's the (On-Sale) $75.00 ECCI YST-02?
https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-02.html


----------



## yaps66

Redcarmoose said:


> Wait? What is this? Why it's the (On-Sale) $75.00 ECCI YST-02?
> https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-02.html


Bound to happen with the release of the 03!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Bound to happen with the release of the 03!


Yes, I reported the 03 a couple days ago. I kinda look at it like maybe two different sounds? Maybe? But truly I don't know? The 03 could blow the 02 out of the water. Still it isn't always an improvement with new models. To tell you the truth I like the look of 02 better. It's pretty complete sounding. I like the weight, and fit. Came with unique accessories. Probably the biggest plus is back to normal note-weight in comparison to the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S. I mean, just give me that! I actually really don't ask for much. The bass is cool on these..............as it's kinda positioned behind and around? But anymore I'm really tired of single DD trying to get there with only one driver, I'll take a Hybrid any day. They are less connected (less cohesive) but ahhhhhh the treble.


----------



## yaps66

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I reported the 03 a couple days ago. I kinda look at it like maybe two different sounds? Maybe? But truly I don't know? The 03 could blow the 02 out of the water. Still it isn't always an improvement with new models. To tell you the truth I like the look of 02 better. It's pretty complete sounding. I like the weight, and fit. Came with unique accessories. Probably the biggest plus is back to normal note-weight in comparison to the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S. I mean, just give me that! I actually really don't ask for much. The bass is cool on these..............as it's kinda positioned behind and around? But anymore I'm really tired of single DD trying to get there with only one driver, I'll take a Hybrid any day. They are less connected (less cohesive) but ahhhhhh the treble.


Yes the 02 are special! Such a gem. Bonus for me is YST are my initials too! Haha!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

yaps66 said:


> Yes the 02 are special! Such a gem. Bonus for me is YST are my initials too! Haha!


Yes, I have kinda found that they have my desired sound signature? YST then people would think they are monogrammed! I need to let them burn in, but they definitely have a complete sound. Some have issues wishing they were heavy, but I personally love the lightweight aspect. Really all and all pretty positive thoughts. To me they are a little better than there price-point would delineate? Let’s see what burn-in does!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I reported the 03 a couple days ago. I kinda look at it like maybe two different sounds? Maybe? But truly I don't know? The 03 could blow the 02 out of the water. Still it isn't always an improvement with new models. To tell you the truth I like the look of 02 better. It's pretty complete sounding. I like the weight, and fit. Came with unique accessories. Probably the biggest plus is back to normal note-weight in comparison to the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S. I mean, just give me that! I actually really don't ask for much. The bass is cool on these..............as it's kinda positioned behind and around? But anymore I'm really tired of single DD trying to get there with only one driver, I'll take a Hybrid any day. They are less connected (less cohesive) but ahhhhhh the treble.


The 03 looks like it might be a smaller form factor. Like a Chu with the socket raised up a bit from the back of the shell. Hard to tell without both on the same pic.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

Carpet said:


> The 03 looks like it might be a smaller form factor. Like a Chu with the socket raised up a bit from the back of the shell. Hard to tell without both on the same pic.


The treble on YST-02 is missing (just ever so slightly) the impact and physicality of the top-top instruments. I mean actually I don’t care (as in a way) it is it’s own personality having the tip-top cymbals and high-up sparks have a slight lower volume than the middle treble and lower treble. The YST-02 has only 1 BA/1 DD, the YST-03 has 2 BA/1 DD. So I’m guessing they have extended the upper treble just slightly. Gave it a tad more physicality up there? Just a guess, on my part.

But YST-02 has everything. Vocals are just right. It is like why would you even put up with the general draw-backs of single full-range DD, when you could have all this for $75? 

I’m trying to find what this reminds me of? The imaging is the greatest, I’m not sure I’ve heard imaging like this for $75?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 4, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The treble on YST-02 is missing (just ever so slightly) the impact and physicality of the top-top instruments. I mean actually I don’t care (as in a way) it is it’s own personality having the tip-top cymbals and high-up sparks have a slight lower volume than the middle treble and lower treble. The YST-02 has only 1 BA/1 DD, the YST-03 has 2 BA/1 DD. So I’m guessing they have extended the upper treble just slightly. Gave it a tad more physicality up there? Just a guess, on my part.
> 
> But YST-02 has everything. Vocals are just right. It is like why would you even put up with the general draw-backs of single full-range DD, when you could have all this for $75?
> 
> I’m trying to find what this reminds me of? The imaging is the greatest, I’m not sure I’ve heard imaging like this for $75?


Why have just one? 3DT, Serial, the new Campfire. Of course one could do a better DQ6. Nobody says you have to put up with any drawbacks and of course spreading out the work with 2 or 3 drivers is better regardless of type.  Even the cheap CRA/CRA+ and the like are doing very good treble extension now. The only limitation is that they are not doing those models. There could be a $75 multi-dynamic with two or three that could also have everything. Plus having owned a couple I love the way a dedicated treble dynamic has physicality up top better than BA does it. Again, the only real drawback is that they are not making them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

jant71 said:


> Why have just one? 3DT, Serial, the new Campfire. Of course one could do a better DQ6. Nobody says you have to put up with any drawbacks and of course spreading out the work with 2 or 3 drivers is better regardless of type.  Even the cheap CRA/CRA+ and the like are doing very good treble extension now. The only limitation is that they are not doing those models. There could be a $75 multi-dynamic with two or three that could also have everything. Plus having owned a couple I love the way a dedicated treble dynamic has physicality up top better than BA does it. Again, the only real drawback is that they are not making them.


CCA CRA+ doesn’t offer the separation and imaging that we have here with the YST-02. Of course you get what $28.88 gets you.....you step up and reach for $75.00 it’s a whole new league! IMO

I actually don’t have any experience with the 3DT, Serial or new Campfire. Only the DD tweeter I know is in the IER-Z1R which I own. Still I like BA tweeters and can put up with a little off timbre, as long as it isn’t way off.

The top DD isn’t that physical with the IER-Z1R. It may be but I never listen for that.

To tell you the truth, this YST-02 1 DD and single BA for $75 is great. Or the Sands 3 BA + 1DD....epic!

I don’t think any single philosophy on drivers is best, or number of drivers. Tune it right, and get some technicalities and I’m “OK”.

I just reviewed the CRA+ and it got a 4, no more. If you listen the CRA+ is rolled-off. IMO Too much, it’s just what they have to do with DDs, to make it all work. The CCA CRA+ has zero sparkle, none. It sounds really good from a phone, I’ll give it that!


----------



## yaps66

Redcarmoose said:


> CCA CRA+ doesn’t offer the separation and imaging that we have here with the YST-02. Of course you get what $28.88 gets you.....you step up and reach for $75.00 it’s a whole new league! IMO
> 
> I actually don’t have any experience with the 3DT, Serial or new Campfire. Only the DD tweeter I know is in the IER-Z1R which I own. Still I like BA tweeters and can put up with a little off timbre, as long as it isn’t way off.
> 
> ...


Ah the Sands! Am seriously looking into that. It’s in the cart but still on the fence!


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> If you listen the CRA+ is rolled-off. IMO Too much, it’s just what they have to do with DDs, to make it all work. The CCA CRA+ has zero sparkle, none.



I don't usually chime in if my views differ but I feel I have to here as it's worlds apart from my own experience...

Rolled off is not how I would describe the CRA+. It has excellent extension with a crisp presentation IMO.


----------



## Jmop

I got so much gear that I'm gonna be putting up for sale soon, sheesh, I thought I only had a couple impulse buys..


----------



## Redcarmoose

ian91 said:


> I don't usually chime in if my views differ but I feel I have to here as it's worlds apart from my own experience...
> 
> Rolled off is not how I would describe the CRA+. It has excellent extension with a crisp presentation IMO.


I’m glad you like the treble.


----------



## Redcarmoose

yaps66 said:


> Ah the Sands! Am seriously looking into that. It’s in the cart but still on the fence!


Well, the really really weird thing about the Sands is the fact that it’s both a correct playback and one you have never heard before. Such a juxtaposition of themes lays a real surprise on!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> I got so much gear that I'm gonna be putting up for sale soon, sheesh, I thought I only had a couple impulse buys..



Yeah, I can say this about so many of my collections. Wrist watches in particular. I have over 30 at this point. I only intended to buy two or three.


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m glad you like the treble.



Cheers! Just thought I would provide a counterbalance to the n=1. With wide bore tips the CRA+ is throwing heavy punches.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 4, 2022)

ian91 said:


> Cheers! Just thought I would provide a counterbalance to the n=1. With wide bore tips the CRA+ is throwing heavy punches.


I’m now using wide bore on the Sands of all things! 

It’s not actually that much brighter but the imaging is amazing, bass tight too!


----------



## jant71

ian91 said:


> Cheers! Just thought I would provide a counterbalance to the n=1. With wide bore tips the CRA+ is throwing heavy punches.


The point was that dynamics even cheap ones now are doing well in the air region and have extension so we could certainly have a dual or triple dynamic that could do separation and imaging both unique and well like the Ecci does. It veered off to a CRA+ comparison but it was about dynamics being combined to do what a hybrid does - team up and share the work and get something good. The ECCI hybrid versus cheap dynamics was not the original point. The point was why just one dynamic since it is not apples to apples and we all know why they are adding another driver in the first place and how it could end up just as good and unique if they were to do it right.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jant71 said:


> The point was that dynamics even cheap ones now are doing well in the air region and have extension so we could certainly have a dual or triple dynamic that could do separation and imaging both unique and well like the Ecci does. It veered off to a CRA+ comparison but it was about dynamics being combined to do what a hybrid does - team up and share the work and get something good. The ECCI hybrid versus cheap dynamics was not the original point. The point was why just one dynamic since it is not apples to apples and we all know why they are adding another driver in the first place and how it could end up just as good and unique if they were to do it right.


Ahh, yes I truly understand now. Why doesn’t CCA put out multiple DDs and improve more. Totally understand and agree, in fact that could be the “final frontier” for them for awhile.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Redcarmoose said:


> Ahh, yes I truly understand now. Why doesn’t CCA put out multiple DDs and improve more. Totally understand and agree, in fact that could be the “final frontier” for them for awhile.



I think it's too soon for KZ to be doing "multiple" anything. Except for an offering like the EDA, of course. Keep doing that, KZ, until you win back the trust. So far, so good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

With the DUNU EST 112, 7hz Timeless, and Hifiman RE800 silver, this is the longest stretch in YEARS where I haven't added something to my collection. Got those last two back during the holidays, and it's been 6 months, but nothing presented here lately has compelled me to buy. These three offer pretty much all bases covered ATM. Nothing is jumping out at me. Maybe that will change soon? The Sennheiser IE600?! IDK?!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The treble on YST-02 is missing (just ever so slightly) the impact and physicality of the top-top instruments. I mean actually I don’t care (as in a way) it is it’s own personality having the tip-top cymbals and high-up sparks have a slight lower volume than the middle treble and lower treble. The YST-02 has only 1 BA/1 DD, the YST-03 has 2 BA/1 DD. So I’m guessing they have extended the upper treble just slightly. Gave it a tad more physicality up there? Just a guess, on my part.
> 
> But YST-02 has everything. Vocals are just right. It is like why would you even put up with the general draw-backs of single full-range DD, when you could have all this for $75?
> 
> I’m trying to find what this reminds me of? The imaging is the greatest, I’m not sure I’ve heard imaging like this for $75?



That's really good to know, the YST-02 sounds more to my preference.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> That's really good to know, the YST-02 sounds more to my preference.


You may be amazed after you get it to determine that it scales. At first I was surprised at just how much juice it took to get going, then found out it scaled up further with desktop power. Still slightly laid-back, even the treble was full until the super high-up were it was still there but missing a little forwardness. I just chalk-it-up to personality. It doesn't bother me really. Same personality any source but upscale with DAP or desktop over a phone. It obviously was not as thick sounding with a phone.


----------



## Redcarmoose

InvisibleInk said:


> I think it's too soon for KZ to be doing "multiple" anything. Except for an offering like the EDA, of course. Keep doing that, KZ, until you win back the trust. So far, so good.


Ahh, yes....I get your point.


----------



## Carpet

ROSE Technics QT7 Pro2 review  is up


----------



## requal (Jun 4, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> With the DUNU EST 112, 7hz Timeless, and Hifiman RE800 silver, this is the longest stretch in YEARS where I haven't added something to my collection. Got those last two back during the holidays, and it's been 6 months, but nothing presented here lately has compelled me to buy. These three offer pretty much all bases covered ATM. Nothing is jumping out at me. Maybe that will change soon? The Sennheiser IE600?! IDK?!


I've had Dunu EST112 for over 8 months. In the meantime, I was listening to Fiio FH9, Shuoer S12, and **** clone of Shuoer EJ07. In fact, I was ready to recognize their inferiority each time, but each time they turned out to be better. An underestimated set, even for a moment by me, but it became credible in comparison for me and my ears


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> With the DUNU EST 112, 7hz Timeless, and Hifiman RE800 silver, this is the longest stretch in YEARS where I haven't added something to my collection. Got those last two back during the holidays, and it's been 6 months, but nothing presented here lately has compelled me to buy. These three offer pretty much all bases covered ATM. Nothing is jumping out at me. Maybe that will change soon? The Sennheiser IE600?! IDK?!



same here. i haven't bought anything new since i purchased the M9 last september.. though I'm still able to audition some of the newer popular entries like the timeless, s12, raptgo, dunu titan, ikko oh2, chu, etc.. one of the benefits of having a great audio community in my area and audio reviewer friends 

honestly though, these newer iems do sound great and an exciting improvement from the previous gens,especially these new planar iems.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> ROSE Technics QT7 Pro2 review  is up



Is that your review?


----------



## paulwasabii

Redcarmoose said:


> Is that your review?


No that would be @Tonytex


----------



## paulwasabii

baskingshark said:


> New Moondrop dac-amp coming:
> Called the DAWN
> 
> 
> ...








Not sure of the beautiful price yet.


----------



## chinerino

@Animagus given current day, do you think BGVP NE5 still reigns as the top few options in terms of technical performance in that price category?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Carpet said:


> ROSE Technics QT7 Pro2 review  is up



Rose Technics intrigues me on how good sounding they are.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Is that your review?


Not me. I just follow Akros (as one of the better review channels on YouTube). Includes good coverage of cheaper models. CVJ Mirror, GS Audio GD3C and TRI Meteor are all IEMs I have purchased largely as a result. He includes graphs (with explanations) and provides good comparisons with competing options. Also acknowledging where tunings lie outside his preference, but would appeal to others.  Objectivity isn't always easy to find these days! 

It's nice to find reviewers who* don't:*

1. Squeal excitedly at *every *new FOTM. If everything rates as fantastic, then how does that help you choose?

2. Regard affordable IEMs as totally inadequate and rate them poorly in unfair comparisons. Shame on you for not having enough money!

3. Cater only to their own preference. Neutral bright or go home?

4. Ramble on at great length while conveying little information. What you listened to, and how it sounded, great! Otherwise try to stay on topic!


I'm sure everyone who follows YouTube can name at least one reviewer for each category! But I do appreciate the effort of everyone who takes time out to provide us with information. Nobody starts out perfect at anything, and these people are putting in considerable effort to try and help us. Picking from the myriad of IEMs out there is hard. Like any research. Check your sources!


----------



## Animagus

chinerino said:


> @Animagus given current day, do you think BGVP NE5 still reigns as the top few options in terms of technical performance in that price category?


Hey! It depends, first and foremost on the kind of tuning you like. Technical performance will be appreciated more if you first get along with the IEM's sound signature enough to listen and enjoy it. If you like more mid-bass and fuller-midrange than the Harman Target, you'll probably like NE5 more than IEMs like Moondrop Variations and Tanchjim Prism, which are tuned closer to the Harman Target and are more sub-bass focussed with a cleaner, more neutral lower-midrange presentation in comparison. So, where Prism and Variations are tuned to be bass boosted reference IEMs, NE5 is a more V-shaped fun-tuned IEM. Below is a comparison graph between NE5 and Prism to get an idea.




There are quite a lot of good IEMs around the $500 price segment - BGVP NE5, Moondrop Variations, Tanchjim Prism, Dunu SA6, TRI Starshine, etc. With a bit more moolah, you can get the Moondrop S8, A8, Softears RSV, ItsFit Fusion, etc, which are all a step up from the IEMs listed above (IMO) and can be found for around $500 in the used market if you're lucky. There is a Moondrop S8 for $450 in HF Classifieds right now.

So, lots of good options. If you give me an idea of the kind of signature you like and the specific budget, I can recommend the IEMs with good technical performance as per your preferences accordingly.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 5, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Wait? What is this? Why it's the (On-Sale) $75.00 ECCI YST-02?
> https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-02.html


----------



## r31ya (Jun 6, 2022)

data courtesy of Ianfann, jant71, and paulwasabii

*KZ ESX *
[$18~$19 - 12mm Liquid Crystal Driver)
KZ's 10's year anniversary IEM, with the cracked face plate. kinda meta comment on their own current image.



 *

*












---

Still no early impression yet, Ian who measure it need more time to listen to it. first impression being, "bassy"


----------



## Redcarmoose

ECCI YST-02 review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ecci-yst-02.25759/reviews#review-28630


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Redcarmoose said:


>


Not sure if $4 qualifies for a sale? 🤔


----------



## Scuba Devils

DUNU VULKAN launched today at $379... my review published also! A fantastic IEM, especially with electronic music in my experience.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-vulkan.25887/reviews#review-28635


----------



## Surf Monkey

TheDeafMonk said:


> Not sure if $4 qualifies for a sale? 🤔



You gotta love some of the listings on AliX that indicate “sales” constituting less than a dollar. It’s amusing.


----------



## dharmasteve

So I've found my personal end game IEM. Is it a TOTL that costs thousands of $$$$$$? No. Is it top brand like Dunu, Penon, (KZ ....nooooo)? No.....it's the IMR Dark Matter. My personal best of the bunch, my personal endgame IEM. I never thought it would be a British made IEM, but it is. Great IEM! I'm sure many of you have heard better but I've never heard an IEM that costs 1000's of $$$$$ so I never will know. The IMR Dark Matter though is amazing.


----------



## DBaldock9

dharmasteve said:


> So I've found my personal end game IEM. Is it a TOTL that costs thousands of $$$$$$? No. Is it top brand like Dunu, Penon, (KZ ....nooooo)? No.....it's the IMR Dark Matter. My personal best of the bunch, my personal endgame IEM. I never thought it would be a British made IEM, but it is. Great IEM! I'm sure many of you have heard better but I've never heard an IEM that costs 1000's of $$$$$ so I never will know. The IMR Dark Matter though is amazing.



I managed to get in on the pre-order for one of the 50 sets of IMR Elan+ units they're producing this Summer - with a scheduled delivery sometime in August.


----------



## dharmasteve

DBaldock9 said:


> I managed to get in on the pre-order for one of the 50 sets of IMR Elan+ units they're producing this Summer - with a scheduled delivery sometime in August.


I'm sure it will be amazing. I have the IMR Ozar too and it's bass quality is amazing. The Dark Matter has the best quality bass I have heard from an IEM.  I am, sadly, a bass slut.


----------



## yaps66

dharmasteve said:


> I'm sure it will be amazing. I have the IMR Ozar too and it's bass quality is amazing. The Dark Matter has the best quality bass I have heard from an IEM.  I am, sadly, a bass slut.


The IMR Ozar has amazing bass.  Can't be beat (I thought) until I heard the Dark Matter.


----------



## jsmiller58

yaps66 said:


> The IMR Ozar has amazing bass.  Can't be beat (I thought) until I heard the Dark Matter.


Are there any frequency response graphs available for IMR’s offerings?  I stopped adding to my IMR collection when I realized I preferred something closer to Harman tuned than the earlier IMR IEMs were.  I am wondering if the general tuning has changed.


----------



## AlexCBSN

jsmiller58 said:


> Are there any frequency response graphs available for IMR’s offerings?  I stopped adding to my IMR collection when I realized I preferred something closer to Harman tuned than the earlier IMR IEMs were.  I am wondering if the general tuning has changed.


It changed with the newly released acnt drivers, its more W shaped. But it still has a mid bass prominent presence, mids are way more forward and treble is lush And clear. A bit distanced from the og beryllium signature


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Surf Monkey said:


> You gotta love some of the listings on AliX that indicate “sales” constituting less than a dollar. It’s amusing.


I love these sales they seem to have frequently:

$26.99
*$26.99*


----------



## baskingshark

Hmm seems there is a new Moondrop Aria coming out:




https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...md4ufCvVusEBUvKsneHCERXYUs7X5zd1LFsQAU3J6aW4l

A snow white version? Well if the paint still chips off on this version and reveals an underlying white shell, no biggie haha.

Jokes aside, I bought my Aria for $50ish USD during sales last year and I think it still is competitive against other sub $100 USD IEMs. Not sure if this version is just a reskinned thing, or the tuning changes.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 7, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Hmm seems there is a new Moondrop Aria coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't their "Elven Maiden" just a reskin as well?

"Pure white Aria That's Aria Snow Edition Natural clean timbre High restored sound performance It moved a step closer to us!🤫" might indicate a retune, but we'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## r31ya

s


baskingshark said:


> Hmm seems there is a new Moondrop Aria coming out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a shiroyuki Aria?
Hopefully the paint last longer and not bubbling


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Wasn't their "Elven Maiden" just a reskin as well?
> 
> "Pure white Aria That's Aria Snow Edition Natural clean timbre High restored sound performance It moved a step closer to us!🤫" might indicate a retune, but we'll have to wait and see I guess.



Yep Elven Maiden is confirmed a reskin but the sound and internals has no changes, the Moondrop rep confirmed this on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-705#post-16653123

Not sure about this snow white one though. Anyways most Moondrop gear is tuned harmanish or to their VSDF curve, so don't think they will deviate too much from this tried and tested formula. Oh ya, and a quintessential waifuu anime girl on the packaging is mandatory haha.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Yep Elven Maiden is confirmed a reskin but the sound and internals has no changes, the Moondrop rep confirmed this on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-705#post-16653123
> 
> Not sure about this snow white one though. Anyways most Moondrop gear is tuned harmanish or to their VSDF curve, so don't think they will deviate too much from this tried and tested formula. Oh ya, and a quintessential waifuu anime girl on the packaging is mandatory haha.


Moondrop's boring as a frigid wife harmanish tuning will undoubtedly be present. My Moondrop's are some of my most yawn inducing IEMs. It's crazy I haven't sold any of them.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Moondrop's boring as a frigid wife harmanish tuning will undoubtedly be present. My Moondrop's are some of my most yawn inducing IEMs. It's crazy I haven't sold any of them.


To think that the best Moondrop IEM ever in my opinion is the Kanas Pro. SSP is a decent one but KXSS and Kato is meh.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 7, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Moondrop's boring as a frigid wife harmanish tuning will undoubtedly be present. My Moondrop's are some of my most yawn inducing IEMs. It's crazy I haven't sold any of them.


Funnily enough, I have never heard a Moondrop IEM. SSP was on my radar for a while until I heard a sound comparison on YouTube and thought "where the hell are the Mids?". Then Aria and Starfield appeared on the "Must Try" list (once common sense and fiscal responsibility went out the window). But something more interesting always popped into view before I actually purchased one. The whole Waifu thing I find a little funny. Are they aimed at frustrated teenagers (and ZEOS of course)? At least a real Wife can go take a shower if they get sticky!


----------



## dharmasteve

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Moondrop's boring as a frigid wife harmanish tuning will undoubtedly be present. My Moondrop's are some of my most yawn inducing IEMs. It's crazy I haven't sold any of them.


I have a set of Monndrop Starfields and they are boring. Safe...OK... but boring. They never see the light of day.


----------



## amonmeiz (Jun 7, 2022)

Finally tried the well-praised IE600. Coming from a v-shaped iem, i set my expectations properly (not too much bass, more neutral presentation), but I'm surprised by the amount and quality of the bass. It hits & rumble beautifully. But it doesn't over swing when it hits, or overstay it's welcome when it rumbles.

"Well-controlled" seems to be the core DNA of this iem. It's the rain that cools down the weather, but not too heavy till it flood your house. It's the windy breeze that sweeps your hair but not too hard till blow away your pet.

The treble is sparkly, energetic but at times too hot with high hat, "S" & "T" s. Personally, I'm fine with it but i can see how it might be too much for some people.

The star of the show is definitely the midrange. Vocal are lush & velvety, string instruments shine & flourish. Rock tracks guitar strums & distorts deliciously, violin sings in angelic manner. It's amazing.

The timbre is on point, instruments sounds how it should. The soundstage is pretty small/narrow, though still airy. It's more "room" instead of "stage". Not a deal breaker,just something to point out.

It's very tips-sensitive. Using Spinfit 100/145 make it sounds very hollow while it performs best to me with Final e type. I also personally enjoyed using it with Azla Xelastec cuz it goes very deep, thanks to how small the iem is. The vocal shine even more, it becomes even more smooth and luscious, though high hats can get very hot, probably due to deep insertion.

It's definitely worth experimenting with which tips suit u best.

Brief comparison with ie900 (brief because, well, I'm too poor for IE900😅) ,

both have similarly small/narrow soundstage,though i feel IE600 abit taller. IE600 definitely more "fun" thanks to the bass, and i find string instruments more enjoyable on IE600. Not sure whether due to the tuning or just how it is.

IE900 feels like a more neutral IE600, which seems to be the intention. But to me, IE900 have the hot treble but lack the sweet midrange & vocal from IE600. It feels like punishment without reward. I'm standing near a hot grill but there's no meat on the grill. I'm sure some people would prefer the more neutral IE900 but it's not for me.

Definitely recommend and well worth the pretty steep price😅. I can totally understand the hype now. Cable alil microphonic tho.


----------



## Penon

*SUPER-TFZ FORCE1 *​Tesla Magnetic Group Beryllium-Coated Diaphragm 2pin 0.78mm HiFi in-ear Earphone

https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html





SUPERTFZ FORCE1 earphones are positioned between "high-definition stage level" and "metaverse fashion". The design is inspired by crystal light, and the transparent all-hand resin integrated production process ensures sufficient texture and visual simplicity. The acoustic drive unit adopts the brand's fourth-generation Tesla dynamic technology, which is a reference-level stage monitor-level music earphone work.

*Hi-Res high-resolution audio design standard*
The referencelevel dual magnetic circuit dynamic system, the sound field bandwidth is powerfully improved, the performance in music quality and sound reproduction is incisive, the experience is completely refreshed, and the ultra-clear atmosphere of the live performance is truly felt, and the resolution is outstanding. It is the brand of SUPERTFZ Dynamic earphones with a leap in performance.

*Lock in professional stage style*
The powerful dynamic unit is equipped with a new type of Nano-coated diaphragm material, and the ability to capture sound details is even more brilliant. It is a new expert in interpreting stage-level sound. Not only the imaginary hearing resistance, but thanks to the balanced distribution of the three-frequency energy magnetic field, also brings a different pleasant listening feeling without sound coloration.

*Tesla Flux full PRO mode*
Thanks to the powerful Tesla dynamic unit design, the details that are difficult to interpret are presented in a shocking manner. The ultra-dynamic feedback system also makes the information present a more natural and realistic restoration performance, and has the function of precise instrument vocal positioning. In addition, sensitive transients are also outstanding.

*Passive cavity elimination harmonic design*
The well-designed NonCavity harmonic copper seat reduces the distortion rate to as low as 0.5%, and the sound quality have greatly improve. The static black background sound makes the music more integrated into the immersive experience, and the soft tone is in the ear.

*Dual magnetic circuits-dual sound cavity 4K cinema sound system*
The well-designed fourth-generation Dual-Magnetic force system makes the sound extremely natural and full, picks up all kinds of subtle information, and restores the sound effects of blockbuster level. Completely complete, coupled with strong low frequency flexibility, it is comparable to 4K-level high-definition visual effects.

*HD silver-plated cable*
2pin 0.78mm, stranded silver plated wire 4C*24*0.05 + 200D core wire surface enameled*IF Outer quilt: transparent TPU

*Crystal symphony shines in the ear*
Thanks to the powerful high-performance dynamic drive unit, FORCE 1 has great potential and is a leader in the interpretation of large-scale repertoires, and the experience with high-performance players is even better!


----------



## r31ya (Jun 7, 2022)

Penon said:


> *SUPER-TFZ FORCE1 *​Tesla Magnetic Group Beryllium-Coated Diaphragm 2pin 0.78mm HiFi in-ear Earphone
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html
> 
> ...


Super TFZ?
TFZ got bitten by Radioactive driver?

I was wondering what happen to TFZ, the local online store is basically near death and just emptying available stocks


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Jokes aside, I bought my Aria for $50ish USD during sales last year and I think it still is competitive against other sub $100 USD IEMs. Not sure if this version is just a reskinned thing, or the tuning changes.






Uses a DLC driver instead of LCP like the usual Aria. 
Maybe its old stock from the KXXS, that uses a DLC driver.


----------



## DBaldock9

dharmasteve said:


> So I've found my personal end game IEM. Is it a TOTL that costs thousands of $$$$$$? No. Is it top brand like Dunu, Penon, (KZ ....nooooo)? No.....it's the IMR Dark Matter. My personal best of the bunch, my personal endgame IEM. I never thought it would be a British made IEM, but it is. Great IEM! I'm sure many of you have heard better but I've never heard an IEM that costs 1000's of $$$$$ so I never will know. The IMR Dark Matter though is amazing.



Were you able to take advantage of last month's 40% discount code (for previous customers)?


----------



## requal

I had Moondrop Kanas og., and then Kanas Pro. Pro was extremely boring, og. was better imo. It's a pity I sold them, those were like Sony MH755 on higher tier.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Hifiman RE800 arrived today - about an hour ago, I was a bit underwhelmed but not overly bothered considering the price I paid. They've really started to grow on me now - very good resolution and detail, an intimate listen that suits more relaxed genres - quite captivating too. Incredibly comfortable, even better than buds in that I can barely feel them in my ears - ideal for falling asleep with. Early days but happy with the $130 or so spend!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> To think that the best Moondrop IEM ever in my opinion is the Kanas Pro. SSP is a decent one but KXSS and Kato is meh.


I have the Kanas Pro, KXXS, and the Crescent. Maybe even one other, but they sit in my big wooden box of IEM's I don't use, so I dunno? My favorite is the Crescent, but it's got the imbalance issues that got them discontinued to begin with.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> Funnily enough, I have never heard a Moondrop IEM. SSP was on my radar for a while until I heard a sound comparison on YouTube and thought "where the hell are the Mids?". Then Aria and Starfield appeared on the "Must Try" list (once common sense and fiscal responsibility went out the window). But something more interesting always popped into view before I actually purchased one. The whole Waifu thing I find a little funny. Are they aimed at frustrated teenagers (and ZEOS of course)? At least a real Wife can go take a shower if they get sticky!


It's not that they can't be technical. They can be. It's not that they can't have good stage. They do. It's just that the bass isn't all that quick, the treble is really safe, and the mids don't really stick out, so though you'd listen and say "everything is pretty much present and accounted for", overall it just doesn't stick out or do anything particularly well in a way you'd go "i want to keep these on for days". The others confirming the boring SS is nice to know. It's not just me being an ahole! lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> Super TFZ?
> TFZ got bitten by Radioactive driver?
> 
> I was wondering what happen to TFZ, the local online store is basically near death and just emptying available stocks


What happened was The Flood Zenith. TFZ came out with 100 variations of the same driver tuned 50 different ways, and release dates that basically stumbled one over the other, instead of focusing on improving maybe 4-5 really excellently tuned IEM's with a different driver material for each iteration. So the Fragrant Zither became the Flood Zenith and the market washed away.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> Uses a DLC driver instead of LCP like the usual Aria.
> Maybe its old stock from the KXXS, that uses a DLC driver.


I bet you're right!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> Hifiman RE800 arrived today - about an hour ago, I was a bit underwhelmed but not overly bothered considering the price I paid. They've really started to grow on me now - very good resolution and detail, an intimate listen that suits more relaxed genres - quite captivating too. Incredibly comfortable, even better than buds in that I can barely feel them in my ears - ideal for falling asleep with. Early days but happy with the $130 or so spend!


I love mine. Early on the bass will present itself as overbearing and midsy. The treble will be hot. After 200+ hours of burn in, the bass settles and gets lightning quick while the hot end loses some of the edge, while still presenting a really hi resolution listen along with some killer left to right soundstage. Definitely an endearing listen and one of my favorites. Definitely my favorite single DD.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I've published my TINHIFI T1S review. Warm, relaxed, bassy listen at an easy price point that doesn't do a ton wrong, but it's hard for it to find a place in a world littered with BL-03s and Chus.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have the Kanas Pro, KXXS, and the Crescent. Maybe even one other, but they sit in my big wooden box of IEM's I don't use, so I dunno? My favorite is the Crescent, but it's got the imbalance issues that got them discontinued to begin with.


What's with the cresent? I tested the Kanas Pro around 2019, I instantly like along with the Tanchjim Oxy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 8, 2022)

Some new toys for me. The YST-03 in the house. Just got these playing via IFI Gryphon. It has been a while since I heard a new IFI item. I own the ICAN amp and the Black Label which has been a faithful companion on my IEM and Can excursions.

Gryphon here is pretty crazy. I immediately connected my old Fiio X3ii via line out just to hear how the Amp stage sound like. To my surprise the IFI Gryphon reminds me a whole lot of my old ICAN. Clean dynamic and very transparent. It most definitely put a big smile on my face. I also threw on my M15 via USB C out to hear the Gryphon and I can see this thing being a good companion for folks that use their phones to stream and listen to music. Will turn any source you got digital or otherwise and upgrade the sonics on a proper level. I will be testing out a whole bunch of IEMS and Cans on this thing. Looking forward to hearing my music using the Gryphon.

The YST-03.
OK so it seems these were planned shortly after the YST-02. YST-02 more folks have chimed in on what those are about and ECCI has introduced their new line up with a bang on the YST-02. The 03 model shown is different in shape. The housing is a thicker but more compact. I will post a side by side pic of the YST-02 and YST-03 soon but for now just know it is not using the same housing even though materials and shells look identical. Its newer shoe type shape seems physically more compact and a bit smaller in the ear vs the prior YST-02. The accessories and cables are the same from the YST-02.

Whats different? It is using a different dynamic, kinda vague on this one. A liquid suspension dynamic? What the heck is that? Lol. Believe me there is nothing liquid in the earphone. The YST-02 was using a composite dynamic the 03 a 10mm liquid suspension dynamic. And much like the 02 this one also handles most of the sound via the dynamic with new dual BA that handles the upper highs of the YST-03.  A two channel crossover method to separate the dynamic and upper treble dual BAs.

As per sound, even without burn in I can tell these clearly have more treble presence to match the full mids.  Treble has plenty of shimmer this time and seems to have some really good extension. I can tell the drivers both the dynamic and BA sounds a bit raw out of the box. Needless to say for folks that thought the YST-02 needed a bit more in the trebles. Well here you go. These are exactly this. Beyond having more treble presence the sound in general seems a bit tighter vs the prior YST-02, a bit speedier.

The good news here is. These sound different than being the same with more treble emphasis.  YST-02 is clearly focused more on its mids. So yes these would warrant a $25 price hike vs their prior YST-02 It might have to do with an upgraded dynamic driver and an extra BA in the mix. $100 IEMs just got another competitor. I look forward to getting to know this one as well as getting to know the new Gryphon.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

r31ya said:


> s
> 
> a shiroyuki Aria?
> Hopefully the paint last longer and not bubbling


Is that why classifieds here and elsewhere were flooded with used ones for a while?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

r31ya said:


> Super TFZ?
> TFZ got bitten by Radioactive driver?
> 
> I was wondering what happen to TFZ, the local online store is basically near death and just emptying available stocks


Super TFZ aka The Stinky Zither


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 8, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seak-real-fusion?variant=42894682423513
$359.00 USD

Seek Real Audio Fusion 1DD+6BA HiFi Hybrid Driver In Ear Earphones​


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 8, 2022)

SeekReal Proser
2 EST +4 BA+1 DD Hybrid Drivers In-ear Earphone

        $1,199.00 USD
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seekreal-proser


----------



## Scuba Devils

I'm very much leaning back towards the humble single DD... they were my main focus last year and I'm being lured back! I'm joining the Advar and IE600 tours in the coming weeks and excited to try both. The Turii Ti appealing but a tad expensive. Any other new single DDs that folks here might recommend?


----------



## Carpet (Jun 8, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm very much leaning back towards the humble single DD... they were my main focus last year and I'm being lured back! I'm joining the Advar and IE600 tours in the coming weeks and excited to try both. The Turii Ti appealing but a tad expensive. Any other new single DDs that folks here might recommend?



There are a ton of new ones. Coming in at $200, $50 and $35 are the Thieaudio Elixir, Reecho SG-01 OVA,  and Tangzu Audio Shimin Li. The OVA has been very well received and has the most reviews. Shimin Li has just been released, there is one review up here. Elixir is also pretty recent and just starting to get feedback. Tin Hifi has T1s in the budget market.

KZ/CCA have also been blitzing the single DDs: CRA+, EDA, EDS and EDX Ultra all out in about the last month. All looking pretty good so far.


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> There are a ton of new ones. Coming in at $200, $50 and $35 are the Thieaudio Elixir, Reecho SG-01 OVA,  and Tangzu Audio Shimin Li. The OVA has been very well received and has the most reviews. Shimin Li has just been released, there is one review up here. Elixir is also pretty recent and just starting to get feedback. Tin Hifi has T1s in the budget market.
> 
> KZ/CCA have also been blitzing the single DDs: CRA+, EDA, EDS and EDX Ultra all out in about the last month. All looking pretty good so far.


Currently using EDA. for $21 for technically three iems, the early impression are pretty are great.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 8, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm very much leaning back towards the humble single DD... they were my main focus last year and I'm being lured back! I'm joining the Advar and IE600 tours in the coming weeks and excited to try both. The Turii Ti appealing but a tad expensive. Any other new single DDs that folks here might recommend?



If you're interesed in the budget segment, Reecho SG-01 OVA is worth a punt with a versatile tuning, stellar fit (sleeper good) and wide stage. This is my everyday carry and would be a 5/5 it had just a little better depth and imaging. CRA+ has great dimensionality at the price point but might not be up your street if you want the subbass>midbass lift and you already have the CRA for that.

So many strong choices right now. At long last the budget brands are starting to learn from eachother and from community feedback. I have the Shimin Li on the way to fill the neutral single DD space. 

My next stop will be the Penon Vortex which will be a blind buy to review.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 8, 2022)

I've published my ACMEE Magic Sound 4S review, they fixed the issues with output power on the first model, and now I can say with confidence it's one of the best budget dongle options out there. As far as I'm aware at $69 it is the least expensive dual 3.5mm and 4.4mm dongle currently available, and moreover it has one of the best balanced power outputs on a dongle at _any_ price. Slightly analytical with a bit drier timbre but very balanced sound overall.


----------



## paulwasabii

RikudouGoku said:


> Uses a DLC driver instead of LCP like the usual Aria.
> Maybe its old stock from the KXXS, that uses a DLC driver.


https://twitter.com/MOONDROP_JP/status/1534494683405373440


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seak-real-fusion?variant=42894682423513
> $359.00 USD
> 
> Seek Real Audio Fusion 1DD+6BA HiFi Hybrid Driver In Ear Earphones​


DD + BA? How 4 years ago!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> SeekReal Proser
> 2 EST +4 BA+1 DD Hybrid Drivers In-ear Earphone
> 
> $1,199.00 USD
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seekreal-proser


This is more like it. This is the modern drivers. In the NOW, but at that price for a startup? Bye Seek! It's been real.


----------



## jant71

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is more like it. This is the modern drivers. In the NOW, but at that price for a startup? Bye Seek! It's been real.


They SEEK real money!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jant71 said:


> They SEEK real money!!


Hide and SEEK with the wallet! lol


----------



## paulwasabii

I don't personally follow the NiceHCK IEMs but here comes a new one:




https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1534728317018198016


----------



## Jmop (Jun 9, 2022)

KutuzovGambit said:


> I've published my ACMEE Magic Sound 4S review, they fixed the issues with output power on the first model, and now I can say with confidence it's one of the best budget dongle options out there. As far as I'm aware at $69 it is the least expensive dual 3.5mm and 4.4mm dongle currently available, and moreover it has one of the best balanced power outputs on a dongle at _any_ price. Slightly analytical with a bit drier timbre but very balanced sound overall.


Do you find balanced output dongles in general to drain battery too much for practical use and/or cause heat issues with the source?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Jmop said:


> Do you find balanced output dongles in general to drain battery too much for practical use and/or cause heat issues with the source?


It depends on the source. I often use them with a laptop so no issue. On my iPhone 13 Pro Max I don’t have too much issue either but it has a huge battery. I mostly listen to IEMs though so even balanced there’s not a ton of power draw.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 9, 2022)

See Audio Bravery Anniversary Edition out June 10th.









Not sure what the code means?

Maybe the first one is a raffle or something?


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## paulwasabii

Upcoming Shuoer 1DD tentatively called S13 but will be D13 so as to not confuse people.  Photo from the banned guy from Hawaii.



Color choices are not finalized but they put this out a while back asking for feedback


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Anyone come across (Link please) a iem pouch like this with the drawstrings and no velco?
C$ 13.19  31%OFF | Earphone In-Ear Cover Case Pouch Soft Earbud With Velcro For sennheiser Beyerdynamic
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMB4sRG


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> See Audio Bravery Anniversary Edition out June 10th.


I don't see why this should be a limited edition when it sounds exactly the same as the original Bravery and could have been an alternative color option right from the get go.

At least refine the tuning or something..

VGP Style Award sounds like some random award given to random products, I've seen Fiio, DUNU and Moondrop IEMs also get this award/


paulwasabii said:


> Upcoming Shuoer 1DD tentatively called S13 but will be D13 so as to not confuse people.  Photo from the banned guy from Hawaii.
> 
> Color choices are not finalized but they put this out a while back asking for feedback


The turquoise color gives me heavy DUNU DK-2001 vibes because of the similar design and color.

Now that I think about it, isn't turquoise a rare color in the IEM world? 

All 4 color schemes look nice, I'm digging that gunmetal look the most.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> I don't see why this should be a limited edition when it sounds exactly the same as the original Bravery and could have been an alternative color option right from the get go.
> 
> At least refine the tuning or something..
> 
> ...



VGP is a legit thing. But they give out a bunch of awards several times per year, so they don’t have a lot of impact.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 9, 2022)

KZ ESX reviews
(1 unit of 12mm Liquid Crystal DD, $19 (mic))


----------



## InvisibleInk

Yet another giant-killer...

I like how it reportedly has relaxed treble energy, like the ZEX, which I have and like.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 9, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I don't see why this should be a limited edition when it sounds exactly the same as the original Bravery and could have been an alternative color option right from the get go.
> 
> At least refine the tuning or something..
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s limited due to the special ingredient in the red-dye? That ingredient requires a midnight traverse across to the top of mountains to collect unicorn tears by moonlight?


----------



## Surf Monkey

These have been banging around AliX for a few days now. BGVPs in kinda crazy designed cases:

“BGVP Tang Character CNC Balanced Armature Dynamic BA+DD Hybrid Bass Hifi Music Monitor Audiophile MMCX In Ear Stereo 3D Earphone”







and

“BGVP Tang Facered CNC 2BA+DD Hybrid Bass Hifi Music Monitor Studio Audiophile MMCX In Ear Stereo 3D Earphone Headphones”









At least they *look* exotic. Links:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN7ISrk

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrBiBwO


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> I caved to peer pressure, and ordered a set of the Reecho SG-01 OVA from Penon the other day.
> Hoping they're actually thin enough to be comfortable for me to wear while side-sleeping.



The tracking info for my order shows that the package arrived this afternoon at the USPS sorting facility here in Houston, TX.
However, I'm heading over to the Austin, TX area tomorrow, to drop off my H.H. Scott 299C Tube Amp, to be refurbished.
So, if the SG-01 OVA are delivered tomorrow or Saturday - I'll be able to hear them when I get back on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> See Audio Bravery Anniversary Edition out June 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takes a lot of bravery to shell out $300 for an all BA set nowadays, when you can get a tribrid with BASS for the same amount.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 10, 2022)

I am not so sure, myself about that. Meaning I still love my dated all BA sets. BA is faster and more detailed at times. Meaning I never judge an IEM totally on parts, it is the tune that I’m most intrigued with.

——

The Traillii JP is the flagship in-ear earphone from Oriolus. It has a 3-way design equipped with 4 latest-gen Sonion electrostatic drivers and 8 balanced armature 3-way drivers.

——

No DD in the Oriolus flagship. I still truly like my K-10 Encore. But you are right, that there may be a day that only BA sets are looked at with suspicion, though I don’t think we are quite there yet? I love BA bass! It’s just that DD moves some air and has presence, still all BA sets are still evolving forward. IMO I would still be totally interested in all BA sets.


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Takes a lot of bravery to shell out $300 for an all BA set nowadays, when you can get a tribrid with BASS for the same amount.



I have never heard the Bravery, though it is still many people’s favorite, I read?


----------



## Redcarmoose

DBaldock9 said:


> The tracking info for my order shows that the package arrived this afternoon at the USPS sorting facility here in Houston, TX.
> However, I'm heading over to the Austin, TX area tomorrow, to drop off my H.H. Scott 299C Tube Amp, to be refurbished.
> So, if the SG-01 OVA are delivered tomorrow or Saturday - I'll be able to hear them when I get back on Sunday afternoon.


I had a HH Scott 299C, had it as my only amplifier for 10 straight years. I loved it!


----------



## ian91 (Jun 10, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> So, if the SG-01 OVA are delivered tomorrow or Saturday - I'll be able to hear them when I get back on Sunday afternoon.



Looking forward to hearing how you find them. Personally, I can't complain about their tonal balance, it's neutral in it's colouration with a bass boost. It's quick and detailed in its expression. A warm source might compliment them well. Maybe one for the B4-X or the TAP1-S? The RU-6 emphasises their wider stage but keeps it on the dry/quick/responsive side.

Now seeing the ESX & EDX Ultra...things are moving too quickly to make any judgement on what's the best of the single DD of the bunch (we do have a few good reviewers on youtube helping on this front) but the build and fit of the SG-01 is a strong selling point alone.


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> I have never heard the Bravery, though it is still many people’s favorite, I read?


Bravery owner here.

It's well tuned w/ excellent treble extension but pretty mediocre in the technical department. (Passable resolution, average imaging and sounds pretty compressed.)

Also, the Bravery's bass is not great, sounds pretty one noted and weaker than what the FR indicates. (I'm guessing this is that typical BA bass most people seem to dislike.)

Paid 212 USD for mine during last year's 11.11 sale on Linsoul and thought it was somewhat of a ripoff at this price (Nice stock cable tho.)

Overall, there are _far_ better options in the $200-300 price bracket, planar gang probably runs marathons around the Bravery on sheer detail retrieval.

The Bravery's real value is like 100 USD max and that's kinda stretching it because the budget space has gotten insanely competitive.


----------



## r31ya

ian91 said:


> Looking forward to hearing how you find them. Personally, I can't complain about their tonal balance, it's neutral in it's colouration with a bass boost. It's quick and detailed in its expression. A warm source might compliment them well. Maybe one for the B4-X or the TAP1-S? The RU-6 emphasises their wider stage but keeps it on the dry/quick/responsive side.
> 
> Now seeing the ESX & EDX Ultra...things are moving too quickly to make any judgement on what's the best of the single DD of the bunch (we do have a few good reviewers on youtube helping on this front) but the build and fit of of the SG-01 is a strong selling point alone.


SG01 is two step pricier. It should be at least one step above them in technicalities compared to ESX or EDXUltra. 
Review so far is pretty damn good for OVA.

That being said, i'm currently waiting for my ESX and want to see how its budget Liquid Crystal Driver compares to Aria's LCP


----------



## Carpet (Jun 10, 2022)

r31ya said:


> SG01 is two step pricier. It should be at least one step above them in technicalities compared to ESX or EDXUltra.
> Review so far is pretty damn good for OVA.
> 
> That being said, i'm currently waiting for my ESX and want to see how its budget Liquid Crystal Driver compares to Aria's LCP



Don't forget the Shimin Li and the TRN Kirin which are lurking in the wings. I'm waiting on TRN TA1 Max and KZ ESX. I'm just hoping to get a bit more feedback on the latest releases before the summer sale on AE. You realize the new Aria with DLC DD is due shortly too!

I may have a slight case of IEMAS... "Why have one when ten will do!" <James Hill>


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> Don't forget the Shimin Li and the TRN Kirin which are lurking in the wings. I'm waiting on TRN TA1 Max and KZ ESX. I'm just hoping to get a bit more feedback on the latest releases before the summer sale on AE. You realize the new Aria with DLC DD is due shortly too!
> 
> I may have a slight case of IEMAS... "Why have one when ten will do!" <James Hill>


Interestingly, shimin li and esx will be polar opposite. 

Not sure whether im gonna get shimin li but its looks damn pretty and considered as heartmirror upgrade...


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Interestingly, shimin li and esx will be polar opposite.
> 
> Not sure whether im gonna get shimin li but its looks damn pretty and considered as heartmirror upgrade...


Neutral bright isn't exactly in my usual comfort zone. But for $35 I can include it for variety. If I hate it, I can always listen to it occasionally, to make my other IEMs sound better by comparison!


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> Neutral bright isn't exactly in my usual comfort zone. But for $35 I can include it for variety. If I hate it, I can always listen to it occasionally, to make my other IEMs sound better by comparison!


Yeah thats the thing, i dont take heart mirror because its not my thing
But for $35 with easier to drive, better quality bass and texture? I'll consider it.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> New Moondrop dac-amp coming:
> Called the DAWN
> 
> 
> ...



So the new Moondrop Dawn dongle has been launched: https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...WSoEA8T6TCpTDJ8vakyrfGcAFhvB8WcNcfSRGH8Ad1Kcl










4.4 mm only, quite interesting they are eschewing the commoner 3.5 mm unbalanced output that perhaps more mainstream consumers use, and straight away going for a 4.4 mm balanced output.

Dual CS43131 and supports DSD256 and PCM 32Bit/ 768kHz.

$69.99 USD


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting. Fiio is making something very similar. Just announced KA2


----------



## ian91 (Jun 10, 2022)

r31ya said:


> SG01 is two step pricier. It should be at least one step above them in technicalities compared to ESX or EDXUltra.
> Review so far is pretty damn good for OVA.



It depends on what you consider to be 'one step'. The price to performance relationship in the sub $100 bracket is blurring quite quickly and KZ/CRA have a technically competent driver/housing that is setting them in a very strong position. Technically I consider most of the newer single DDs I've tried (Chu, CRA, CRA+, SG-01 OVA) all competitive for the price. My point is, it's not a night & day difference in peformance between the SG-01 OVA and the CRA+ that justifies double the price IMO_ but _it is very natural, expansive and the shell is tiny and I will take comfort over subtle (imo) differences in technical performance.


@DBaldock9 I have the SG-01 OVA on a balanced CEMA UPOCC cable and I'm using Moondrops Spring tips that soften the higher frequencies just a tad.


----------



## ian91

r31ya said:


> Not sure whether im gonna get shimin li but its looks damn pretty and considered as heartmirror upgrade...



I'm waiting on mine. I didn't hear the Heart Mirror though...so won't be able to provide comparisons. I'm hoping for as close to neutral as possible across the board with good DD timbre. I have neutral BA sets but a DD could fit nicely somewhere.


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> So the new Moondrop Dawn dongle has been launched: https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...WSoEA8T6TCpTDJ8vakyrfGcAFhvB8WcNcfSRGH8Ad1Kcl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there going to be a lightning version?


----------



## Jmop

InvisibleInk said:


> Is there going to be a lightning version?


That's what I'm saying, other sources really can't hold a candle to Apple when it comes to gapless. They always do some kind of subtle fade from one song to the next rather than giving you that perfectly intended album playback.


----------



## WAON303

Only having 4.4mm connection is very odd, I've never seen a dongle that only has a 4.4mm jack.

The vast majority of dongles have 3.5mm jacks because it's by far the most common termination type.

Wouldn't be surprised if this causes the dongle to land dead on arrival because while audiophiles do have 4.4mm cables, the average joe probably won't have one.

Maybe the trend of having swappable terminations on stock IEM cables might alleviate this alienating design choice to some extent.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 10, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Only having 4.4mm connection is very odd, I've never seen a dongle that only has a 4.4mm jack.
> 
> The vast majority of dongles have 3.5mm jacks because it's by far the most common termination type.
> 
> ...


i think its aimed for enthusiast after seeing Ibasso DC04 relative success.
It has the 4.4, the dual dac, and the rest is design to make it as cheap as possible so people wont mind to buy relatively cheap good 4.4 only beater dac.
considering moonriver2 dac, if this retain quite amount of that thing capability at less than half the price, i'll consider it.
i'm not sure how long it'll last but considering the price,  if it last over a year, i won't cry if it got broken afterwards


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> So the new Moondrop Dawn dongle has been launched: https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...WSoEA8T6TCpTDJ8vakyrfGcAFhvB8WcNcfSRGH8Ad1Kcl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So if you buy one of these, you won't want to buy any of their IEMs that come with a 3.5 cable?


----------



## Jmop

Just hope the dongle pumps quality sound, otherwise why even bother with balanced.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> Only having 4.4mm connection is very odd, I've never seen a dongle that only has a 4.4mm jack.
> 
> The vast majority of dongles have 3.5mm jacks because it's by far the most common termination type.
> 
> ...


Swappable terminations often end up being, longer than usual straight plugs. An utter PITA for mobile use unfortunately.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> That's what I'm saying, other sources really can't hold a candle to Apple when it comes to gapless. They always do some kind of subtle fade from one song to the next rather than giving you that perfectly intended album playback.


You can hold a candle to Apple, but a blowtorch is so much more satisfying!


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> That's what I'm saying, other sources really can't hold a candle to Apple when it comes to gapless. They always do some kind of subtle fade from one song to the next rather than giving you that perfectly intended album playback.



Disclaimer, I'm not an Apple user, but I'm just saddened that Apple likes to launch proprietary connectors, such that one needs to spend more on these aftermarket proprietary adapters. Smells like a cash grab?




Jmop said:


> Just hope the dongle pumps quality sound, otherwise why even bother with balanced.



Agreed, actually I would prefer a well implemented single ended source than a badly implemented balanced one. It is interesting that in some sources with both unbalanced and balanced output, it appears sometimes the unbalanced 3.5 mm one is deliberately throttled and made inferior in sonic fidelity (not talking about absolute power output).


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Disclaimer, I'm not an Apple user, but I'm just saddened that Apple likes to launch proprietary connectors, such that one needs to spend more on these aftermarket proprietary adapters. Smells like a cash grab?


Well, huzzah. at least in EU, apple phone will use USB-C connection~!

Lightning is overdue for upgrade which i'm not sure why apple won't do it after it got outclassed by USB-C.
I guess Apple doesn't think its necessary?


----------



## Jmop

Of course it’s a cash grab, it’s Apple we’re talking about. Integrity is for the little guy.


----------



## DBaldock9

ian91 said:


> It depends on what you consider to be 'one step'. The price to performance relationship in the sub $100 bracket is blurring quite quickly and KZ/CRA have a technically competent driver/housing that is setting them in a very strong position. Technically I consider most of the newer single DDs I've tried (Chu, CRA, CRA+, SG-01 OVA) all competitive for the price. My point is, it's not a night & day difference in peformance between the SG-01 OVA and the CRA+ that justifies double the price IMO_ but _it is very natural, expansive and the shell is tiny and I will take comfort over subtle (imo) differences in technical performance.
> 
> 
> @DBaldock9 I have the SG-01 OVA on a balanced CEMA UPOCC cable and I'm using Moondrops Spring tips that soften the higher frequencies just a tad.



Depending on how comfortable they are, and whether I can install tips to provide good isolation, they may end up as one of my "sleeping" earphones.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Jmop said:


> Of course it’s a cash grab, it’s Apple we’re talking about. Integrity is for the little guy.



For me, Apple bashing is neither here, nor there. Thing is, whether Apple or Android, I'm faced with the burden of having to buy a different phone in the absence of a lightning version. I can tell you right now, I'm not buying a new phone just to be able to use a USB-C dongle, no matter how good it is.


----------



## Jmop

InvisibleInk said:


> For me, Apple bashing is neither here, nor there. Thing is, whether Apple or Android, I'm faced with the burden of having to buy a different phone in the absence of a lightning version. I can tell you right now, I'm not buying a new phone just to be able to use a USB-C dongle, no matter how good it is.


Tbh, I would consider getting an Android if the USB-C dongle has a good signal-to-noise ratio and has a unique enough sound signature. There's enough cheaper droids out there, just use it like a DAP.


----------



## cqtek

baskingshark said:


> So the new Moondrop Dawn dongle has been launched: https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...WSoEA8T6TCpTDJ8vakyrfGcAFhvB8WcNcfSRGH8Ad1Kcl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dsnuts said:


> Interesting. Fiio is making something very similar. Just announced KA2



Tempotec has had a similar model, the E44, on the market for some time and it is one of their best products, as well as being among the best in sound. Just read the expert reviews (not just my opinion, of course).
It seems that they have managed to make the product cheaper, but without volume control, at least, that's what it seems.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 11, 2022)

The Real Audio Airship:

HBB said if this was released by FiiO, it would be the best thing they EVER released! Just so you know, FiiO has 20 IEMs currently in production and being sold as we speak.

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seek-real-audio-airship


----------



## KutuzovGambit

baskingshark said:


> Disclaimer, I'm not an Apple user, but I'm just saddened that Apple likes to launch proprietary connectors, such that one needs to spend more on these aftermarket proprietary adapters. Smells like a cash grab?


To be fair, when the Lightning connector was released it was legitimately a better connector. But those days are past, it’s really long in the tooth, and Apple should have voluntarily transitioned to USB-C years ago.


----------



## chinerino (Jun 11, 2022)

Animagus said:


> Hey! It depends, first and foremost on the kind of tuning you like. Technical performance will be appreciated more if you first get along with the IEM's sound signature enough to listen and enjoy it. If you like more mid-bass and fuller-midrange than the Harman Target, you'll probably like NE5 more than IEMs like Moondrop Variations and Tanchjim Prism, which are tuned closer to the Harman Target and are more sub-bass focussed with a cleaner, more neutral lower-midrange presentation in comparison. So, where Prism and Variations are tuned to be bass boosted reference IEMs, NE5 is a more V-shaped fun-tuned IEM. Below is a comparison graph between NE5 and Prism to get an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha to be honest, I have too many iems and I am just collecting and wanting something fun hahahaha, I am a reviewer too, and I just came across this sometime last month. wanted to know more about it so came here looking for answers hahahaa.

I almost bought it to be honest, but just wanted to know more info about it. I heard most of the other options you mentioned but was looking for something fun and technical hahaha, something like Andromeda but more exciting kind of theme. Just wanna know what the ballers here think


----------



## requal

I just connected the Moondrops Chu to the Tempotec E44 and my jaw hits the floor, good (uncolored) synergy. I almost forgot about that dongl. Moondrop knows what it's doing


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 12, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The Real Audio Airship:
> 
> HBB said if this was released by FiiO, it would be the best thing they EVER released! Just so you know, FiiO has 20 IEMs currently in production and being sold as we speak.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seek-real-audio-airship


They switched up your link, now it is here: https://www.linsoul.com/products/seek-real-airship

That graph and a CNT DD, should sound similar to a few other sets.


----------



## bhazard

I'm thinking about the TRN Kirin. I already have the 7hz Timeless and love it, but I haven't had much luck with TRN in the past.
I was lucky enough the purchase the Linsoul gift card. Think it's worth a try compared to the other planars out?


----------



## Redcarmoose

paulwasabii said:


> They switched up your link, now it is here: https://www.linsoul.com/products/seek-real-airship
> 
> That graph and a CNT DD, should sound similar to a few other sets.


Thank-you!


----------



## Carpet

bhazard said:


> I'm thinking about the TRN Kirin. I already have the 7hz Timeless and love it, but I haven't had much luck with TRN in the past.
> I was lucky enough the purchase the Linsoul gift card. Think it's worth a try compared to the other planars out?



Both the BAX and TA1 Max appear to have been good releases, so TRN doesn't appear to be asleep at the wheel in terms of tuning. The only graph we have so far is the one provided by TRN, but it doesn't appear to be anything wildly outside of "normal" tuning. We can't see how good the technical performance is from that however, which is probably the main reason you want a planar anyway. It does come with tuning nozzles, but the effect on fit with different length nozzles remains to be seen. It will be their first planar release, so that makes for a bit of an unknown. That however applies to every recent release other than Tin Hifi. The technology is certainly mature after use in full sized headphones for almost five decades. TRN Kirin is also the cheapest release so far. 

We are only about a week out from the AE summer sales so unless review samples were distributed earlier, it's a blind buy. What it comes down to is "are you feeling lucky?"

There is a new planar brother to the Timeless coming soon and I think there was mention of Muse being retweaked after it's lukewarm reception. If you already have Timeless I'd wait for feedback and comparisons. If you do get it. We'd love feedback since you already have something to compare it to!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My detailed review of the QUESTYLE M15 is up here on headfi and HERE on my No Borders Audiophile blog.
Simply put, its the new high end dongle benchmark in term of hi fidelity rendering with lively dynamic.
It sound like having a portable SMSL SU9 DAC+SMSL SH9 THX AMP but with weightier dynamic, yet lower power output.

*Pros:* 
-Clear and neutral sound with lively dynamic
-Excellent Pace, rythm and timing (PRaT) performance
-Great imaging with open spatiality
-realist timbre with good transparency
-weighty dynamic
-clean linear current amping
-gain switch
-more powerfull than the specs suggest (75mw@32ohm)
-doesn’t get hot or drown battery too fast
-best ES9281C DAC implementation i heard
-great balance between technical and musical audio decoding
-versatile pairing with high sensitivity and high impedance IEM
-unique geeky design for circuit board lover

*Cons:* 
-while powerfull, it will struggle to drive very low sensitivity IEM or Headphones
-micro-definition isn’t the cleanest nor the sharpest
-bass and treble seem just slightly tamed
-glass cover can be scratched and is worrysome for durability
-protective case make it hard to use gain switch


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/queen...lti-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitors2est-1dd-1ba

Is it the first Tribrid from QoA?


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> Both the BAX and TA1 Max appear to have been good releases, so TRN doesn't appear to be asleep at the wheel in terms of tuning. The only graph we have so far is the one provided by TRN, but it doesn't appear to be anything wildly outside of "normal" tuning. We can't see how good the technical performance is from that however, which is probably the main reason you want a planar anyway. It does come with tuning nozzles, but the effect on fit with different length nozzles remains to be seen. It will be their first planar release, so that makes for a bit of an unknown. That however applies to every recent release other than Tin Hifi. The technology is certainly mature after use in full sized headphones for almost five decades. TRN Kirin is also the cheapest release so far.
> 
> We are only about a week out from the AE summer sales so unless review samples were distributed earlier, it's a blind buy. What it comes down to is "are you feeling lucky?"
> 
> There is a new planar brother to the Timeless coming soon and I think there was mention of Muse being retweaked after it's lukewarm reception. If you already have Timeless I'd wait for feedback and comparisons. If you do get it. We'd love feedback since you already have something to compare it to!


I've been waiting for the upcoming 7hz Sub-brand planar IEM too. Hoping its more sensitive. I use the Timeless with Hipdac, need something that can be driven with Apple dongle.


----------



## G777

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/queen...lti-driver-hybrid-in-ear-monitors2est-1dd-1ba
> 
> Is it the first Tribrid from QoA?


Interesting...


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of tribrids. The Moonlights are the best things I have put in my ears all year. These things are superb in so may ways. This one is a longer un but due to the many comparos I did on the end. Its got the goods as far as sound goes. One of the most complete cohesive extremely well balanced and highly technical sounds from the tribrid forumla. Stupid high end sound from Yanyin. 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-moonlight.25905/


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of tribrids. The Moonlights are the best things I have put in my ears all year. These things are superb in so may ways. This one is a longer un but due to the many comparos I did on the end. Its got the goods as far as sound goes. One of the most complete cohesive extremely well balanced and highly technical sounds from the tribrid forumla. Stupid high end sound from Yanyin.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-moonlight.25905/



There’s so much buzz around these that I can’t help but be curious. I’ll have to scheme on hearing a pair soon.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 12, 2022)

Oh yea these are the real deal. I own earphones that cost almost 3X as much as these and I can see many just outright preferring these. The laws of diminishing returns start from these. Your actually getting a Flagship level sound quality in every way from these. Yanyin themselves has an actual flagship the Rosemary that uses 8 BAs and a bio dynamic. But I am having a hard time figuring out how those could actually be better than the Moonlights for less. But who knows, those are the only Yanyin IEMs I haven't heard. 

The EST implementation on these things are masterful and their cohesion seamless. One of the best IEMs I have the pleasure of reviewing.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Oh yea these are the real deal. I own earphones that cost almost 3X as much as these and I can see many just outright preferring these. The laws of diminishing returns start from these. Your actually getting a Flagship level sound quality in every way from these. Yanyin themselves has an actual flagship the Rosemary that uses 8 BAs and a bio dynamic. But I am having a hard time figuring out how those could actually be better than the Moonlights for less. But who knows, those are the only Yanyin IEMs I haven't heard.
> 
> The EST implementation on these things are masterful and their cohesion seamless. One of the best IEMs I have the pleasure of reviewing.



Wow. High praise. My interest is piqued.


----------



## Dsnuts

8 ohm impedance means they will sound full on with everything you throw them on. But due to that sensitivity you have to watch out what you throw them on otherwise something as simple as a cell phone can drive these with full dynamics. Their balancing means they have supreme versatility. I was expecting these to be on the good as I haven't heard anything these guys make that is even remotely bad. Very consistent in how they tune earphones. These guys are not as big as the front runners in the industry but they tune like they are frontrunners in the industry.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> 8 ohm impedance means they will sound full on with everything you throw them on. But due to that sensitivity you have to watch out what you throw them on otherwise something as simple as a cell phone can drive these with full dynamics. Their balancing means they have supreme versatility. I was expecting these to be on the good as I haven't heard anything these guys make that is even remotely bad. Very consistent in how they tune earphones. These guys are not as big as the front runners in the industry but they tune like they are frontrunners in the industry.


Are these the ones listed for $700?


----------



## Dsnuts

They are sold at $650. Pricy yes but the SQ is worth every penny.


----------



## Jmop (Jun 12, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My detailed review of the QUESTYLE M15 is up here on headfi and HERE on my No Borders Audiophile blog.
> Simply put, its the new high end dongle benchmark in term of hi fidelity rendering with lively dynamic.
> It sound like having a portable SMSL SU9 DAC+SMSL SH9 THX AMP but with weightier dynamic, yet lower power output.
> 
> ...


Great review! I love the glass and LEDs on this thing, though it warrants a screen protector. Will you be testing the Moondrop Dawn or Tanchjim Stargate? I'd be curious of your take on those in comparison despite their relatively low price.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Really enjoying the Hifiman RE800 - I'm on holidays at the moment and brought a few sets of earphones with me but this is the one I'm reaching for the most. They fall into a more 'polite' and relaxed tuning category but with very good detail and resolution - perfectly suited for some of my electronic music library. Comfort is absolutely fantastic, barely feel them in my ears - really like this bullet form factor, which definitely has me hungry for more! 634ears on the radar and I see @Ace Bee took the plunge last year, I could only see your post on the fact you ordered them - how have you found them since?


----------



## flu_fighter

Scuba Devils said:


> Really enjoying the Hifiman RE800 - I'm on holidays at the moment and brought a few sets of earphones with me but this is the one I'm reaching for the most. They fall into a more 'polite' and relaxed tuning category but with very good detail and resolution - perfectly suited for some of my electronic music library. Comfort is absolutely fantastic, barely feel them in my ears - really like this bullet form factor, which definitely has me hungry for more! 634ears on the radar and I see @Ace Bee took the plunge last year, I could only see your post on the fact you ordered them - how have you found them since?


thanks to @Ace Bee, I took the plunge on the Loak-T (CL) as well, B-stock.


----------



## Scuba Devils

flu_fighter said:


> thanks to @Ace Bee, I took the plunge on the Loak-T (CL) as well, B-stock.



Do you have it yet? I'd love to hear your impressions.


----------



## flu_fighter

Scuba Devils said:


> Do you have it yet? I'd love to hear your impressions.


Not yet, should be ready in a week's time.


----------



## Scuba Devils

flu_fighter said:


> Not yet, should be ready in a week's time.



Enjoy and look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Ace Bee

Scuba Devils said:


> Really enjoying the Hifiman RE800 - I'm on holidays at the moment and brought a few sets of earphones with me but this is the one I'm reaching for the most. They fall into a more 'polite' and relaxed tuning category but with very good detail and resolution - perfectly suited for some of my electronic music library. Comfort is absolutely fantastic, barely feel them in my ears - really like this bullet form factor, which definitely has me hungry for more! 634ears on the radar and I see @Ace Bee took the plunge last year, I could only see your post on the fact you ordered them - how have you found them since?


My apologies that I did not ever make an impression post of them. I did review the Effect Audio Signature series Ares S prototype cable with it, and there were some words on it...but I'll do a detailed impression post soon. Thanks for reminding me. However, I can say this, it has earned its place in the $600-$700 range. I can probably make a short ranking:

*Transparency: *MG600=LOAK-T(CL)>Elan
*Stage Width: *MG600>LOAK-T(CL)>Elan
*Stage Depth: *Elan>MG600>LOAK-T(CL)
*Imaging: *Elan>MG600>LOAK-T(CL)
*Note Details: *Elan>LOAK-T(CL)>MG600
*Bass: *Elan>LOAK-T(CL)>MG600
*Mid: *LOAK-T(CL)>MG600>Elan
*Treble: *LOAK-T(CL)>Elan>MG600

So, as you can see, the LOAK-T(CL) is quite a competent iem, and all of them have their own unique traits. Especially if you can get the B-Stock discount from 634EARS, that will make it an insane Value For Money that will be very difficult to match.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ace Bee said:


> My apologies that I did not ever make an impression post of them. I did review the Effect Audio Signature series Ares S prototype cable with it, and there were some words on it...but I'll do a detailed impression post soon. Thanks for reminding me. However, I can say this, it has earned its place in the $600-$700 range. I can probably make a short ranking:
> 
> *Transparency: *MG600=LOAK-T(CL)>Elan
> *Stage Width: *MG600>LOAK-T(CL)>Elan
> ...



Great, thanks for those impressions - MG600 still firmly on the radar too but you've thrown a spanner in the works by bringing the Technics TZ700 to my attention!


----------



## Ace Bee

Scuba Devils said:


> Great, thanks for those impressions - MG600 still firmly on the radar too but you've thrown a spanner in the works by bringing the Technics TZ700 to my attention!


Frankly, I'm a bit guarded against shelling out the asking amount for it...however, there's a pre-loved one listed on classified for a pretty attractive discounted price. But the condition is a bit beaten up, even though it works flawlessly (as claimed by the lister)...but ultimately because of the cosmetic condition I didn't go for it. If you wanna take one for the team, take a swing at it 😉


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ace Bee said:


> Frankly, I'm a bit guarded against shelling out the asking amount for it...however, there's a pre-loved one listed on classified for a pretty attractive discounted price. But the condition is a bit beaten up, even though it works flawlessly (as claimed by the lister)...but ultimately because of the cosmetic condition I didn't go for it. If you wanna take one for the team, take a swing at it 😉



Nah I'm too OCD, needs to be in excellent condition for me - exactly how I keep my treasured collection! Agreed though, the asking is on the steep side for new, still on the fence... but drooling in its direction!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jmop said:


> Great review! I love the glass and LEDs on this thing, though it warrants a screen protector. Will you be testing the Moondrop Dawn or Tanchjim Stargate? I'd be curious of your take on those in comparison despite their relatively low price.


thanks mate.
say what....Tanchjim Stargate???
wow....its just impossible to keep up with all these dongles release....a new one pop up every week!
M15 is the very best dongle i own out of about 20 i have....it's really ''reference class''....notably cleaner than Xduoo Link2 Bal (which i adore for its more colored musicality as well as more powerfull outpu)

Ill try to get the Dawn, it seem very promising with its Dual CS43131....specs i read was insane so im not sure they are legit (hope audioscience will measure it!) i think i read 130db SNR (!?!)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

THATS so exciting!!

The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!

If i understand correctly, it will be the supreme do it all mid-tier DAP, like the V1A on steroid and with better DAC. It seem you can use dongles with it too (usb in), making it a music station with LOT of possibilities. I've never been that excited for a DAP release cause yes, the price is very affordable for something that might represent a end game DAP for some. Oh, and the 4500mah battery promise long autonomy.

specs and features:
Full format decoding: DSD512 native, MQA 16X, DXD, PCM 32bit/768kHz
Open Android OS: Android 8.1
Deeply optimized OS: SRC bypass architecture makes music transferring efficiently at low latency.
Music source: Micro SD, USB DAC In, Bluetooth5.0, AirPlay.
V6 hardware: 2*4.4mm, 2*3.5mm, 4.2' touch screen, 4500mAh battery
DAC：2*AK4493SE
Processor: Snapdragon 425 @RAM 2GB ROM 16GB
SNR: 124dB; DNR: 124dB; THD+N:-111dB
Output level: 2VRMS/3.5mm ,4VRMS/4.4mm
Output Power: 330mW/32Ω/3.5mm,610mW/32Ω/4.4mm
Crosstalk: 84dB/32Ω/3.5mm,116dB/32Ω/4.4mm

For more update, sign up here:
https://www.tempotec.net/en-ca/a/pf_preview...


----------



## brsdrgn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> THATS so exciting!!
> 
> The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!
> 
> ...


The early bird price is indeed bargain for the specs they mentioned. After dx160, this seems like a disruptive DAP entering to the market. Cost-cut is probably on the screen? I don't see what type of panel they used. 

2gb of ram seems a bit less for the future OS upgrades but at least they didn't go with a low performance chip like ibasso did with dx160. Rockchip 8 core is not energy efficient at all especially when the device on idle. At least, Snapdragon 425 will definitely give a better user experience and battery management.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 13, 2022)

And one more thing 330mW output power from 3.5mm 32Ω? Wow that seems really powerful.

I've recently purchased m11 plus ESS version and it gives 210mW from 3.5.

That means tempotec v6 gives  %50 more juice...


----------



## InvisibleInk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> THATS so exciting!!
> 
> The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!
> 
> ...


This looks great. It seems to have 4 ports, all 3.5 and 4.4mm. That leads me to believe two of them are dedicated line-out, which is a major factor for me personally.

I signed up for the mailing list. Thanks!


----------



## FlacFan

Hold your horses. Kickstarter = crowd funding = you may or may not even get anything for your $$$.
Biggest turn off for me Android 8.1 - really? That was released 2017. Ouch!
Everything else sounds good, but only if they deliver. Pun intended.

Cheers.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 14, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-margarita?variant=42924679266521

A description including everything and kitchen sink. An actual description adding the history of the Margarita drink.

The Margarita also incorporates the females form, if you choose yellow!








From Linsoul:
“Margarita's love story is a profound & bittersweet one. This love could only be buried deeply in the heart. Our designer uses a deep dark paint on the remaining IEM shell to symbolize a girl's contour and to represent the mystic night & the couple's intense love but the sadness being left behind. “Margarita's Phantom” comes in a warm yellow main tone. Yellow relates to our warm sunlight which brings joy & hope. It signifies us to treasure our present & to love our life. We have decorated the faceplate with yellow optical particles, the salt-like glowing glints hint at us as the tears we shed in old times. Our designer outlines subtle lines to blend all these into the design.”

KINERA

Margarita QoA
1 DD + 1 BA + 2 EST Hifi In Ear Earphone​
Driver ConfigurationProfessional Three-Way Frequency CrossoverUnique Design Ergonomic design
                                                                                                                2.5mm / Black                                                                                                                                                                      2.5mm / Yellow                                                                                                                                                                      3.5mm / Black                                                                                                                                                                      3.5mm / Yellow                                                                                                                                                                      4.4mm / Black                                                                                                                                                                      4.4mm / Yellow                                                                                                    
SPECIFICATION :
2.5mm, 3.5mm, 4.4mm
COLOR : Black/Yellow



PRODUCT PRICE
$549.00 USD


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 14, 2022)

My current best set-up:
Hidizs AP80 Pro X > Fedai 16 core balanced cable > KBEAR Believe. Amazing!
Link to cable:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0965T5P45?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Mr.HiAudio

How Big...How gold.
MuseHifi Power. Very very very BIGGEST iems but sound very wide and enveloping. 



"Who say Big Panda?!"


----------



## mochill

Mr.HiAudio said:


> How Big...How gold.
> MuseHifi Power. Very very very BIGGEST iems but sound very wide and enveloping.
> 
> "Who say Big Panda?!"


😲That is definitely big


----------



## Surf Monkey

Mr.HiAudio said:


> How Big...How gold.
> MuseHifi Power. Very very very BIGGEST iems but sound very wide and enveloping.
> 
> "Who say Big Panda?!"



They’re light as a feather though so if they fit your ears shell size isn’t much of an issue.


----------



## jsmiller58

Surf Monkey said:


> They’re light as a feather though so if they fit your ears shell size isn’t much of an issue.


If you get a good seal, I would imagine the passive noise isolation would be impressive…


----------



## Surf Monkey

jsmiller58 said:


> If you get a good seal, I would imagine the passive noise isolation would be impressive…



They seal well in my ears. I’m not sure if the isolation is above average or not, but I’ll compare with some other sets…


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> Really enjoying the Hifiman RE800 - I'm on holidays at the moment and brought a few sets of earphones with me but this is the one I'm reaching for the most. They fall into a more 'polite' and relaxed tuning category but with very good detail and resolution - perfectly suited for some of my electronic music library. Comfort is absolutely fantastic, barely feel them in my ears - really like this bullet form factor, which definitely has me hungry for more! 634ears on the radar and I see @Ace Bee took the plunge last year, I could only see your post on the fact you ordered them - how have you found them since?


I love them.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 15, 2022)

A new iem from kz/cca house

CCA LYRA
[seems to be single DD]





It seems to use Xun DD shell (that cone on top of the DD was the give away).
a new generation XunDD? Possibly with the superthin membrane in CRA or their new Liquid Crystal Driver in ESX?

CCA CRA is pretty well recieved and so far KZ ESX have positive response
And KZ focusing retuning and rebuilding their single dd have pretty good merit on maturing their supposed house sound


----------



## SartWaiting (Jun 15, 2022)

r31ya said:


> A new iem from kz/cca house
> 
> CCA LYRA


It's time for KZ to issue an annual subscription for future releases 🤣

I am ready to subscribe for 10$/month


----------



## r31ya

As crazy as this might sound for new KZ listener.
This is pretty chill release window for KZ...
Back then we could go, _"A New KZ~!... its haven't even a week befo, wait another new one? Let me finish my sentence."_


----------



## nraymond

SartWaiting said:


> It's time for KZ to issue an annual subscription for future releases 🤣
> 
> I am ready to subscribe for 10$/month


Considering there is more than one company offering watch subscriptions (where you get a watch in the mail periodically, as often as once a month), it's not that crazy of an idea.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

SartWaiting said:


> It's time for KZ to issue an annual subscription for future releases 🤣
> 
> I am ready to subscribe for 10$/month


Or save up your money for something that sounds good and has all the drivers work not some thrown in used hearing aid BA'S? 🤔 But hey if you like em and floats your boat go for it.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> A new iem from kz/cca house
> 
> CCA LYRA
> [seems to be single DD]
> ...



I like the "mysterious" claim. KZ can plausibly deny the type of driver (or even the claimed number of drivers) inside if someone opens the shell up haha.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jun 16, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/review/28268/
> 
> The bass tuning magnet is a brilliant idea. If BQEYZ incorporated the tuning cap or nozzle on top of the magnetic vents shown here they could have gotten double the tuning variants. Autumn is the best BQEYZ earphone I have heard to date. These guys seems to be getting better and better with their seasonal phone.
> 
> They have been dodging the inevitable winter phone though.


@Dsnuts worth a comparison with Vortex and Autumn now 😊


----------



## paulwasabii

A couple new variants coming soon, S12 and Titan


----------



## jsmiller58

baskingshark said:


> I like the "mysterious" claim. KZ can plausibly deny the type of driver (or even the claimed number of drivers) inside if someone opens the shell up haha.


So true!  And how quickly people forget… I for one won’t touch a KZ IEM… unless they pay ME a subscription…


----------



## Jeff Graw

mochill said:


> Would buy it if it was $200



It's on sale for $200 now


----------



## saldsald

Lurk650 said:


> Advanced Sound Furai
> https://www.adv-sound.com/products/furai
> Triple Driver Hybrid. 2 BA and the DD from the GT3 Superbass. $499


2 BA + 1 Superbass DD hybrid driver with active crossover 


This can't be right, right?


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> 2 BA + 1 Superbass DD hybrid driver with active crossover
> 
> 
> This can't be right, right?


Why not right?


----------



## InvisibleInk

Jeff Graw said:


> It's on sale for $200 now


 I wonder what equivalent-performing nominally $500 MSRP set of IEMs these compete with for sound quality? Is it better than the Etymotic EVO, for example?


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> Why not right?


You can't have an active crossover.


----------



## Barndoor

saldsald said:


> You can't have an active crossover.


How about an inactive crossover?


----------



## saldsald

Barndoor said:


> How about an inactive crossover?


yes, but it is not a real crossover anyway. It's usually called a passive crossover.


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> You can't have an active crossover.


You would need power!


----------



## WAON303

paulwasabii said:


> A couple new variants coming soon, S12 and Titan


That Titan S is interesting, I remember seeing that photo on DUNU's FB during April 1st and thought it was a joke.

Seems like it could be a Titan S with tuning filters.

Hoping the new S12 has less treble,


----------



## paulwasabii

WAON303 said:


> That Titan S is interesting, I remember seeing that photo on DUNU's FB during April 1st and thought it was a joke.
> 
> Seems like it could be a Titan S with tuning filters.
> 
> Hoping the new S12 has less treble,


For S12, @redrol has a less treble mod


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Dsnuts worth a comparison with Vortex now 😊


+1


----------



## Jeff Graw (Jun 16, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> I wonder what equivalent-performing nominally $500 MSRP set of IEMs these compete with for sound quality? Is it better than the Etymotic EVO, for example?



Yeah, no idea. The only other Advanced IEM I've tried was the S2000, which hit far above its weight when you got a good fit. My guess is that for $200 the Furai is very competitive. For the nominal $500, I'm sure you could find technically better IEMs, but maybe that's missing the point. Form factor on these look awesome, and a common comment from the few people who've reviewed the Furai is along the lines of "this is the most comfortable IEM I've experienced." After a certain point, given diminishing returns in SQ would I rather have a somewhat better sounding IEM, or a much more comfortable one? For short sessions, maybe the former. Anything else though, and definitely the later. I've pulled the trigger at $200, and even if it ends up sounding more like $200 than the original $500, if it's as comfortable as I expect it will be, I'll still be happy.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 16, 2022)

For folks that dont know yet. These are Penons newest dynamic earphones. https://penonaudio.com/penon-vortex.html

*PENON Vortex Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEMs

Description*
Resin shell, lightweight and comfortable
Handmade , solid and durable

*Driver characteristics:*
DLC diamond-like carbon fiber material, the molecular structure is similar to diamond, the resolution and transmission details are precise and neat, clear and natural. Similar to beryllium metal used in aerospace research and high-end speakers, it is a light metal, and the density of DLC diamond-like carbon is comparable to that of metal beryllium. The ideal diaphragm needs to have the characteristics of light weight, proper damping, and small divided vibration. The key point is that the forward and backward delays of the vibration should be just right: vibrate immediately when a signal is received, and stop in time when the signal disappears. Diamond-like carbon achieves a perfect balance in terms of sound conduction velocity and internal impedance, that is, it has ideal performance on forward and backward delay , ultra-high sensitivity and excellent transient response, which can accurately restore sound.

*Specification*
Model:Vortex
Driver: 10mm strong magnetic DLC diamond-like fiber diaphragm
Input Sensitivity: 108dB SPL/mW
Frequency response range: 10Hz-35kHz
Impedance: 24Ω±15%(@1khz)
THD: ≤1%@1khz
Connecter: 2pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm audio, 2.5mm balanced, 4.4mm balanced
Cable length: 1.2M

*Package*
Penon Vortex
Copper and silver mixed cable CS819
Transparent Green Silicone eartips (SML)
Grey-green silicone eartips (SML)
EPRO foam eartips (SML)
Earphone bag
Pouch
Cable clip
Cleaning brush

Got these in last night and I gotta hand it to Penon. They massaged the heck out of these drivers to bring out a big full bored musical sound tuning. Folks that want to read initial impressions. I have been posting on the Penon thread about these. Starting from this post. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-penon-official-thread.934523/post-17007371

Dunus Vernus was in my mind a bar setter at thier price which is ironically close to the Vortex price shown here. However The tunings couldn't be more different.. Vernus is more neutral harmon with some very nice technicalities. The Vortex here is full bodied, musical immersion. Both have completely different approaches to their tunings so not really competing with each other. Besides no way your gonna get a Vernus at this point so there is really no competition. Though I have suggested to Dunu that they need to consider selling more.

In any case. I feel Vortex and Vernus are two prime examples what your $200 can get you in sound for dynamics nowadays. Two very high level dynamics at the price. I will post much more about them as they are going through a burn in phase on the Penon thread but for now. The Vortex is one of the very best dynamics at the price point and one you all should take very seriously. Penon thread is about to blow up with impressions of these soon. Keep a watch out for it.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

yaps66 said:


> +1


@yaps66 Funny but i would say Autumn instead of Vortex  (I need holydays)
@Dsnuts  wrote short Vortex comparison on Penon Thread


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> Funny but i would say Autumn instead of Vortex  (I need holydays)


Noooo! Don’t say that!


----------



## Scuba Devils

I had planned to buy Vortex once it was announced but the TZ700 has sort of scuppered that for now! Looking forward to hearing impressions.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dsnuts said:


> For folks that dont know yet. These are Penons newest dynamic earphones. https://penonaudio.com/penon-vortex.html
> 
> *PENON Vortex Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEMs
> 
> ...



Those new Penon Vortex earphones have the most obvious bass port in the shell, that I can remember seeing.
Most other earphones have something like a 1mm - 2.5mm hole drilled through into the fore and/or aft chambers, to relieve pressure (and provide tuning).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My KINERA IDUN GOLDEN review is up, and i'm utterly impress by how Kinera have evolve in term of tuning cohesion, seem like they learn alot with their more than 7 years of experience.
The Golden offer a monitor like sound experience but injected with hint of musicality too, technicaly its excellent yet tonally its maturely balanced near neutral signature.
No wonder the praise around those don't stop with the time, seem like a sub-200$ benchmark to me.





My headfi review HERE.

My No Borders Audiophile review HERE.


----------



## Ace Bee

This year's one of the best discoveries for me is this very much obscure iem: *Azla Horizon. *Single DD, under $300, has become my daily driver along with *Hiby Lasya.*

Listing down the Pros and Cons will give you a concise idea about it:

*Pros: Deep Thundering Bass with beautiful Textures*
*Clear and Highly Transparent Midrange
Especially beautiful rendering of foreground and background Instruments
Bright and Sparkling Treble
Airy midrange and treble
Outstanding Separation
Precise Imaging
Deep Soundstage with sufficient Width and Height creates a nice three-dimensional headspace*
*Effortless Detail reproduction
Cons: Notes are on the Sharper side, slightly edgy
Male and Female vocals might sound very slightly on thinner side
Slight metallic sheen on Male and Female vocals due to sharpness
Treble sensitive ears may get listening fatigue
No Carrying Case*

Have a read here:
*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/azla-horizon.23142/review/28692/*


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Something lately I have had no luck with planars:
1) 7Hz Timeless - wheezing out of the box;
2) Shuoer S12 - "poked" the membrane when inserted into the ear and walking;
3) MuseHifi Power - crooked connectors + scratch;
4) Tinhifi P1 Max - both headphones sound different.

that feeling when the battle of the planars did not start and the fighters were already injured hahaha


----------



## Surf Monkey

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Something lately I have had no luck with planars:
> 1) 7Hz Timeless - wheezing out of the box;
> 2) Shuoer S12 - "poked" the membrane when inserted into the ear and walking;
> 3) MuseHifi Power - crooked connectors + scratch;
> ...


----------



## jsmiller58

Surf Monkey said:


>



Thanks for the trip down memory lane, thinking about how much my Dad would have enjoyed this.


----------



## Surf Monkey

jsmiller58 said:


> Thanks for the trip down memory lane, thinking about how much my Dad would have enjoyed this.



It’s a great song. My favorite of Hank’s.


----------



## Carpet

Okay here is confirmation it is the Kanas Pro driver in the Aria Snow Edition. It's up on several stores on AE, including Moondrop Official , Shenzhen Audio , Bright Audio, Angelears and Dudo

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004403190552.html


----------



## ian91 (Jun 17, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Okay here is confirmation it is the Kanas Pro driver in the Aria Snow Edition. It's up on several stores on AE, including Moondrop Official , Shenzhen Audio , Bright Audio, Angelears and Dudo
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004403190552.html



I never heard the KXXS but the tuning on this one should be good for vocals and string music, which is the main reason I've dived in with a blind buy.

I'd be interested to know why they opted for the DLC over the LCP of the Aria given its warm reception re timbral properties. Maybe better high frequency resolution? I remember reading mixed reviews of the KXXS but can't recall if criticisms were largely tuning or technical in nature. Either way, we now have the driver in a newer and hopefully more capable housing. Excited to hear it tbh!


----------



## Carpet (Jun 17, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I never heard the KXXS but the tuning on this one should be good for instrumental music, which is the main reason I've dived in with a blind buy.
> 
> I'd be interested to know why they opted for the DLC over the LCP of the Aria given its warm reception re timbral properties. Maybe better high frequency resolution? I remember reading mixed reviews of the KXXS but can't recall if criticisms were largely tuning or technical in nature. Either way, we now have the driver in a newer and hopefully more capable housing. Excited to hear it tbh!


I hope that Moondrop would have rereleased the Kanas Pro if the Aria implementation was a step backwards.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 17, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I presume that Moondrop would have rereleased the Kanas Pro if the Aria implementation was a step backwards.



Apologies, I'm getting confused between the KXXS and the Kanas Pro!

Edit: Kanas Pro tuning looks quite odd!


----------



## baskingshark

Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.






Well there may be a subset of audiophiles who are into keyboards (and vice versa), and Moondrop just releaed a keyboard, but I dunno, doesn't this one seem a bit superfluous? Cause folks who intend to listen to music on their desktop, will just use their existing desktop sources like an amp/dac or even a dongle? Not sure if gaming will benefit from this?


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at that volume wheel, man


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PC gamer board.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, recently crinacle partnered with a keyboard group to shill,
this might be right on his alley


----------



## Scuba Devils

Interesting... just saw on the DUNU Facebook page - apparently more info coming soon.


----------



## Sound Eq

any solid recommendation for an iem that could surprise me knowing i have U12T, IER Z1R and noble khan, I truly would like to see if iems in the range of 500 to 700 usd can now offer something that an owner of way more expensive iem owner be achieved 

sound preference : full bodied sound, great mids to be rich and detailed and great highs, great sound stage and separation


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 17, 2022)

Sound Eq said:


> any solid recommendation for an iem that could surprise me knowing i have U12T, IER Z1R and noble khan, I truly would like to see if iems in the range of 500 to 700 usd can now offer something that an owner of way more expensive iem owner be achieved
> 
> sound preference : full bodied sound, great mids to be rich and detailed and great highs, great sound stage and separation


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-moonlight.25905/   Best sounding IEM I heard all year. Right at your price range too.

Take a gander at this marvelous graph 



Read my review.


----------



## Sound Eq

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-moonlight.25905/   Best sounding IEM I heard all year. Right at your price range too.


so from all the iems mentioned in thread is that the one that would change my perspective that only iems crazy expensive iems are great, i truly want to stop spending money on crazy expensive iems, and get surprised by iems within a more budget friendly price


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes.  Well if you consider $650 a budget friendly price. The only catch on Yanyin stuff is that they are all 8 ohms. Meaning they go full bored sound in just about anything but you have to watch what your connecting them to. No need for a high output amp for example. It will make them sound not right. Anything with a low output impedance with a low noise floor and your golden.

I put a lot of work on that review and it has all of what I consider an actual flagship sound quality in disguise.


----------



## dharmasteve

Sound Eq said:


> so from all the iems mentioned in thread is that the one that would change my perspective that only iems crazy expensive iems are great, i truly want to stop spending money on crazy expensive iems, and get surprised by iems within a more budget friendly price




IMR Dark Matter. There are good deals available if you are clever.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I must say again that P1 Max has absolutely blown me away - constantly reaching for it ahead of much more expensive sets, incredibly addictive and enjoyable... love how they are smooth and relaxed yet very detailed - fantastic with any genre.


----------



## Carpet

Sound Eq said:


> so from all the iems mentioned in thread is that the one that would change my perspective that only iems crazy expensive iems are great, i truly want to stop spending money on crazy expensive iems, and get surprised by iems within a more budget friendly price


I got my biggest surprise this year from an IEM under $20. I buy a few IEMs so I can use them for a week or so to give myself a little variety. I keep the ones I like and give the others away to friends, for birthdays, thank you gifts etc.

I already had the CVJ Mirror and decided to try the CVJ CSA. To say I was pleasantly surprised was an understatement. This is a neutral tuned budget IEM that predates the KZ CRN and to my ear sounds better. For all the pomp and ceremony of the KZ's promotion of "groundbreaking audiophile tuning" at it's price point, this thing came out first, cheaper and better. It's a fraction of the price of my better IEMs and comes surprisingly close. There were good reviews out there, but we appear to be a fickle bunch, and the CSA never got the attention it deserved. CVJ have put out a few dogs as well (no I don't mean one of Redcarmoose's Labradors). The CSA and Mirror are under appreciated gems that are worth picking up when they come up on sale (old models, better discounts ). Relatively speaking I've had more enjoyment from these purchases than from more expensive IEMs. The only problem is, I feel a bit like a shady character, quietly giving out free samples on a street corner. "Would you like the red pill or the blue pill...", alternatively you can stick one in each ear!


----------



## Carpet (Jun 17, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect if it's for gaming it will have mic inputs as well. That's one thing DACs aren't going to provide. Now if anyone tells me that my FD3 actually does support a microphone, I'll be amazed (and grateful).


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Seems Fiio is releasing some keyboard thingy with a DAC/AMP inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horrendous keycaps and they should have gone with a TKL size. that volume dial is enormous.


----------



## Nimweth

Carpet said:


> I got my biggest surprise this year from an IEM under $20. I buy a few IEMs so I can use them for a week or so to give myself a little variety. I keep the ones I like and give the others away to friends, for birthdays, thank you gifts etc.
> 
> I already had the CVJ Mirror and decided to try the CVJ CSA. To say I was pleasantly surprised was an understatement. This is a neutral tuned budget IEM that predates the KZ CRN and to my ear sounds better. For all the pomp and ceremony of the KZ's promotion of "groundbreaking audiophile tuning" at it's price point, this thing came out first, cheaper and better. It's a fraction of the price of my better IEMs and comes surprisingly close. There were good reviews out there, but we appear to be a fickle bunch, and the CSA never got the attention it deserved. CVJ have put out a few dogs as well (no I don't mean one of Redcarmoose's Labradors). The CSA and Mirror are under appreciated gems that are worth picking up when they come up on sale (old models, better discounts ). Relatively speaking I've had more enjoyment from these purchases than from more expensive IEMs. The only problem is, I feel a bit like a shady character, quietly giving out free samples on a street corner. "Would you like the red pill or the blue pill...", alternatively you can stick one in each ear!


I agree. The CSA is very good. The CSN (1DD + 5BA) is even better, one of the best multi-hybrid IEMs I have heard, neutral/bright profile, very clean and clear.


----------



## Nimweth

I am finding that the Hidisz AP80 Pro X DAP is breathing new life into many of my IEMs. Today I have tried the KZ AS12 and CCA CKX, both of which sound excellent. The soundstage on the CKX and the detail on the AS12 really stand out. I will try some more and report back. I have to say I think the AS12 is very underrated and the CKX is IMO the best model they have produced.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 18, 2022)

Just received the _*Tangzu Shimin Li*_ this morning, impressions so far are positive (huzzah!).

*Source*: RU6 (NOS, high gain), balanced UPOCC cable, Whizzer ET100 tips
*Tonality*: warm-neutral
*Strength*s: wide soundstage, great imaging and separation, midrange well textured, bass extension (very well executed with a subtle but appreciable midbass lift), timbre
*Weaknesses*: resolution (acceptable to good), note definition is on the softer side, maybe more air needed?
*Genre stengths*: vocals & instrumental but suprinsingly versatile thanks to solid bass extension and presence

_*vs Chu*_: more dimensional vs the flat image of Chu, warmer with more natural noteweight (big issue with Chu), better timbre, less air and teble detail, similar technically, better male & female vocals (IMO Chu has too much breath and not enough body), better low Hz dynamics (Chu seemed a little tight and restrained)
_*vs CRA+*_: wider staging with better imaging and separation, similar forward vocal positioning but comes across less dry and artifical, with a warm 'natural'/neutral hue with less upper mids/lower treble emphasis

_*My verdict*_:
The Shimin Li does neutral right (i.e. I feel it's close to _my_ neutral), it keeps the spectrum balanced with a well extended low end and a controlled gain and upper midrange. Some may want more uppermid/lower treble excitement but that would inevitably detract from its natural tonality. There is solid argument that we need just a little more high end extension but the lack of it is forgiveable for the price. We have a warm-leaning midforward single DD with very good technical ability. It manages a 'musical reference' presentation very well and sets itself apart from it's more 'exciteable' brethren released recently. Had this released many months ago before I began my search for a 'musical reference' tuning I would have saved alot of money.

If you're looking for single DD that's musical, honest and transparent with a hint of romantic warmth this is it. If you're looking for something similar to an Etymotic tuning but are put off by their deep insertion (and are not strictly after ultimate resolution) this would be my default recommendation.




*IEM**Primary characteristic**Secondary characteristic**Tertiary characteristic*(s)Shimin LiForward midsDetailedWarm-smoothCRA+Forward midsDetailedBrightChuBrightSharpForward highs

*Tonal comparisons graphed for visualisation. Please interpret across all axes.*





Edit: created a thread for these HERE for further discussion if anyone picks these up!


----------



## jant71

ian91 said:


> Just received the _*Tangzu Shimin Li*_ this morning, impressions so far are positive (huzzah!).
> 
> *Source*: RU6 (NOS, high gain), balanced UPOCC cable, Whizzer ET100 tips
> *Tonality*: warm-neutral
> ...


No offense. Appreciate the effort. How about stock? I am a big fan of getting more out of stuff but people still need to know what to expect out of the box. Chu can't change it's cable and CRA+ was what(you don't mention). Balanced UPOCC is nice but can be kind of an edge.  You get what I mean. How about stock plus what the tweaks do.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 18, 2022)

jant71 said:


> No offense. Appreciate the effort. How about stock? I am a big fan of getting more out of stuff but people still need to know what to expect out of the box. Chu can't change it's cable and CRA+ was what(you don't mention). Balanced UPOCC is nice but can be kind of an edge.  You get what I mean. How about stock plus what the tweaks do.



Moving between stock SE cable (5N OFC) and balanced (7N UPOCC) there is greater dynamism and separation and I put this down to the balanced configuration, not the cable material itself. The stock cable is perfectly servicable with good transparency and feels like it could take a beating.

Tonally there is very little (if any) difference between SE and balanced so the tonal map still applies as far as I'm concerned. SE Shimin Li vs SE Chu, the Shimin Li remains the more tonally correct (IMO) and technically capable set, it just has less air. SE CRA+ (stock cable) vs SE Shimin Li (stock cable) observations remain the same, the CRA+ is crisp and dry with greater treble detail, the Shimin Li is warmer and smoother with greater stage width and separation with similar degrees of dimensionality.


----------



## Tzennn (Jun 18, 2022)

Didn't quite catch up with lots of new iem coming out while i was going off. What our favorite right now ? Moondrop Chu ?
Edit: also looking for a better CCA CA16, but not KZ


----------



## ian91 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Didn't quite catch up with lots of new iem coming out while i was going off. What our favorite right now ? Moondrop Chu ?



Things are moving too quickly right now with so many well tuned single DD's coming out. Moondrop Chu remains great value with the included tips and would suit you if like your tunings bright leaning and only have $20 but I think it's hampered by its lack of macrodynamics, light noteweight (unnatural at times) and creeping sibilance on some tracks. If you like a well balanced tuning and can save up $35 the Shimin Li is a standard-setter at this price. Comparing the Shimin Li against the Reecho SG-01 OVA ($49) there's not much in it on the technical front and tonally they are both excellent. I would pick the SG-01 OVA if you prefer a V-shaped tuning with your mids slightly further back.


----------



## Nimweth

Tzennn said:


> Didn't quite catch up with lots of new iem coming out while i was going off. What our favorite right now ? Moondrop Chu ?
> Edit: also looking for a better CCA CA16, but not KZ


CCA CKX.


----------



## Tzennn

ian91 said:


> Things are moving too quickly right now with so many well tuned single DD's coming out. Moondrop Chu remains great value with the included tips and would suit you if like your tunings bright leaning and only have $20 but I think it's hampered by its lack of macrodynamics, light noteweight (unnatural at times) and creeping sibilance on some tracks. If you like a well balanced tuning and can save up $35 the Shimin Li is a standard-setter at this price. Comparing the Shimin Li against the Reecho SG-01 OVA ($49) there's not much in it on the technical front and tonally they are both excellent. I would pick the SG-01 OVA if you prefer a V-shaped tuning with your mids slightly further back.


Quite interest in Shimin Li cause of the look. Well i want a foward vocal/ midrange so Ova might not suit my taste but thanks for the recommend tho


Nimweth said:


> CCA CKX.


Uhmm no CCA either XD


----------



## InvisibleInk

Tzennn said:


> Quite interest in Shimin Li cause of the look. Well i want a foward vocal/ midrange so Ova might not suit my taste but thanks for the recommend tho
> 
> Uhmm no CCA either XD



Well, there's the power-hungry Final E5000. If you DAP or dongle is up to the task, the E5K offers a similarly immersive low-end experience.


----------



## RCracer777 (Jun 18, 2022)

Just got this beauty in.







Went for the gold ones to compliment my silver Heart Mirrors. They are a bit more gaudy than the silver ones but so are my HANA 2021s




I'll post some updates after I've had some time with them. Let's see if it indeed is a better Heart mirror or just an equal that is slightly cheaper.

Also got a KZ ESX on the way as well. should be here soon... and will be the last single DD for a while. Out of the last 10, 8 were single DD.
Looking for a nice all BA or hybrid/tribrid in the future.


----------



## Surf Monkey

RCracer777 said:


> Just got this beauty in.
> 
> 
> Went for the gold ones to compliment my silver Heart Mirrors. They are a bit more gaudy than the silver ones but so are my HANA 2021s
> ...



Nice! I ordered the gold too.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 19, 2022)

RCracer777 said:


> Out of the last 10, 8 were single DD.



It truly has been the season of the single DD!

Very interested to hear your thoughts on Heart Mirror vs Shimin Li and whether they really are direct competitors from a tonal perspective. The Shimin Li sounds neutral to warm to my ears and everyone said Heart Mirror was bright.


----------



## jmwant (Jun 19, 2022)

How's the bass compared to the Heartmirror?


----------



## Ultrainferno

In today's article we review the Hidizs DH80, their latest dual-chip DAC/AMP. Article by @nanotechnos

https://www.headfonia.com/hidizs-dh80-review/


----------



## SartWaiting

Can someone compare KZ ZAX and Reecho SG01 OVA? How do they sound different?


----------



## Carpet (Jun 19, 2022)

SartWaiting said:


> Can someone compare KZ ZAX and Reecho SG01 OVA? How do they sound different?





Tzennn said:


> Didn't quite catch up with lots of new iem coming out while i was going off. What our favorite right now ? Moondrop Chu ?
> Edit: also looking for a better CCA CA16, but not KZ



Tipsy TTROMSO is a great upgrade to CA16, it has the same warm tuning but better stage and separation. It's not sparkly on top but everything sounds rich, full and smooth. If you want a fun non-fatiguing IEM this is a steal for $89. Cloth covered cable and no included Case.

For an extra $20 the TRI Meteor also has a smooth, warm U shaped tuning. Quality of included accessories makes the increase in price worthwhile.

Either of these is a great pick if you want a lifted mid-bass rather than a sub-bass focus. Both also have good note weight and natural sounding instruments. If you want zing in the treble, these are not for you.


----------



## r31ya

CCA Lyra
(seems to be 1dd, price unknown)
Updated with Graph from kz-Discord, with comparison to EDA-bal from Xerus in KZ-discord.












Updated EDA-Bal to be closer to harman treble target?


----------



## Atek2019

r31ya said:


> CCA Lyra
> (seems to be 1dd, price unknown)
> Updated with Graph from kz-Discord, with comparison to EDA-bal from Xerus in KZ-discord.
> 
> ...


CCA Lyra  has nice graph response


----------



## Jmop

Lol all these aesthetically pleasing products, yes, I'm putting together a display room for your viewing pleasure while I pump lo-fi in the background with $20 speakers.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> CCA Lyra
> (seems to be 1dd, price unknown)
> Updated with Graph from kz-Discord, with comparison to EDA-bal from Xerus in KZ-discord.
> 
> ...


Nicer aesthetics than the EDA, looks like a matt alloy faceplate with clear window. That would follow CCA CA10 and CCA 24, just clear patterned instead of green insert. Maybe they have actually listened to comments that a metal faceplate looks more premium than plastic (need better photos). A metal nozzle would be nice, but I'm not holding my breath. Treble looks more even, resonance peak at 8kHHz dropped and slightly more roll off past 12kHz. Looks like a slightly warm Harmon for sure. Why release this on the heels of the CRA+? Their rate of release is no longer "flavour of the month" it's getting down to "flavour of the day".


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> Nicer aesthetics than the EDA, looks like a matt alloy faceplate with clear window. That would follow CCA CA10 and CCA 24, just clear patterned instead of green insert. Maybe they have actually listened to comments that a metal faceplate looks more premium than plastic (need better photos). A metal nozzle would be nice, but I'm not holding my breath. Treble looks more even, resonance peak at 8kHHz dropped and slightly more roll off past 12kHz. Looks like a slightly warm Harmon for sure. Why release this on the heels of the CRA+? Their rate of release is no longer "flavour of the month" it's getting down to "flavour of the day".


Yeah I'd go for the LYRA for the better upper mid separation and smoother treble, worth the roll off to me.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Yeah I'd go for the LYRA for the better upper mid separation and smoother treble, worth the roll off to me.


This looks interesting enough to try, but I already have ESX and EDX Ultra coming. So I'll pass for now.


----------



## G777 (Jun 20, 2022)

Carpet said:


> This looks interesting enough to try, but I already have ESX and EDX Ultra coming. So I'll pass for now.


Looks like LYRA will be part of a series of IEMs. Expect a steady stream of them to arrive in the coming months (not to say this is much different from what they've been doing 😅).

I am curious to see how the Constellation series differentiate themselves from recent releases. The LYRA's tuning seems to only have incremental changes from the other single DDs.


----------



## d m41n man

Any new feedback on Leisurely Audio? They seem to stick with 3 models now in their aliexpress page but quite the prices for blind buys:
L6 US$250
L8 US$350
L12 US$600


----------



## r31ya

G777 said:


> Looks like LYRA will be part of a series of IEMs. Expect a steady stream of them to arrive in the coming months (not to say this is much different from what they've been doing 😅).
> 
> I am curious to see how the Constellation series differentiate themselves from recent releases. The LYRA's tuning seems to only have incremental changes from the other single DDs.


if they able to keep the warm harman target while slowly add better driver for better details and separation...


----------



## Carpet

d m41n man said:


> Any new feedback on Leisurely Audio? They seem to stick with 3 models now in their aliexpress page but quite the prices for blind buys:
> L6 US$250
> L8 US$350
> L12 US$600


If you buy one of those and send it to me, you won't feel such a tragic loss if it sounds like crap!


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 20, 2022)

I would love to hear comparisons between the Yanyin Moonlight, Yanyin Cannon.......and the IMR Ozar and IMR Dark Matter. An unusual comparison, yes, as my ears have pricked up for the Yanyins. I love good quality bass. Only direct sound comparisons, not graph comparisons. Any of you with Yanyins and IMRs?


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions man!
> 
> Anyway looks like Hidizs is already kicking out a sequel 4 BA set with tuning options too, the MD4:  https://www.hidizs.net/products/md4
> 
> $169 USD



*Hidizs MD4 graph* with various switches. Listening impressions to follow later:



Via IEC711 compliant coupler.




*Tangzu Shimin Li graph*:



Via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> *Hidizs MD4 graph* with various switches. Listening impressions to follow later:
> 
> Via IEC711 compliant coupler.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the SL graph. Certainly up there as one of my favourite FRs.


----------



## baskingshark

Incoming Moondrop planar:


----------



## Dsnuts

Vernus, Venus, Vulcan, Vortex. 

Could we possibly get more phones with V in the name? Seems to be the in thing.


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> Vernus, Venus, Vulcan, Vortex.
> 
> Could we possibly get more phones with V in the name? Seems to be the in thing.


Don't worry shortly after V well get,
V
Ʌ
*X, the **DOUBLE V~!*


----------



## Smoker65

baskingshark said:


> Incoming Moondrop planar:



I read somewhere planar IEMs are the 'wave of the IEM Market future". Seems Moondrop is bucking that with a full Planar headset. I am looking forward to Moondrops take on the planar and the reviews. Looks like I will need to make room for a new set of headphones.


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Incoming Moondrop planar:



I'm not great at reading headphone graphs but thats an intimidating gain region. If they are priced right I might give them a go but otherwise it'll be a difficult blind purchase.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Gotta be able to make HiFiman and Audeze blink


----------



## ian91

InvisibleInk said:


> Gotta be able to make HiFiman and Audeze blink



This is a good point.  Hifimans planar drivers are well respected. We don't know what factories are producing these ones. It's an uphill battle for Moondrop in the overear planar market. I would much prefer they attempt a planar IEM with their VDSF target curve in mind.


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> Vernus, Venus, Vulcan, Vortex.
> 
> Could we possibly get more phones with V in the name? Seems to be the in thing.


It's a way of getting people who already own one or two to complete the collection! Haha!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Vernus, Venus, Vulcan, Vortex.
> 
> Could we possibly get more phones with V in the name? Seems to be the in thing.



Viking 
Valkyrie
Valiant
Vermilion
Victory
Vivid
Vanquish
Venture

V is a particularly fertile source for interesting sounding potential IEM names.


----------



## Dsnuts

Surf Monkey said:


> Viking
> Valkyrie
> Valiant
> Vermilion
> ...




Since there is a Fat girl


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Since there is a Fat girl




Totally. The Dunu Virgin. I like it.


----------



## cqtek

baskingshark said:


> *Hidizs MD4 graph* with various switches. Listening impressions to follow later:
> 
> Via IEC711 compliant coupler.
> 
> ...



They are very close to my own measurements.


----------



## TheVortex

d m41n man said:


> Any new feedback on Leisurely Audio? They seem to stick with 3 models now in their aliexpress page but quite the prices for blind buys:
> L6 US$250
> L8 US$350
> L12 US$600


I have the L6 but need to do more impressions with them.


----------



## Surf Monkey

InvisibleInk said:


> Gotta be able to make HiFiman and Audeze blink



More competition in that space can’t be a bad thing.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jun 20, 2022)

I found out a few things about Leisurely. These guys were OEM for fearless stuff. In fact these earphones are pretty much copies of fearless IEMs.

I was approached by them to do some reviews. Did a bit of digging and it seems this is a case of why make all these nice IEMs when we can brand our own and sell them to the world. You all know by now there is no such thing as copy rights in China.

Chinese make copies of everything including their own IEMs. From how I understand them. They have no one in house that actually tunes their earphones. So these are direct dupes of others designs. Feerless among others I am sure

In any case they could sound good and could be a good deal but. I had to pass on these got too much on my plate anyhow.





Dunu Vulkan. 6 driver hybrid.

What makes these interesting is that they are using a coaxial dual dynamic and each dynamic is specialized for the low end. I am trying to figure out if they do any of the mids as well. If any of you guys remember the DM-480 and that big bass those things had.  Imagine adding 4 BAs and throwing all them drivers inside a nice spacious shell with an up to date Dunu tuning.

Sound is large and in charge. Big bold wide stage. Slightly warm for its mids but meshes very well with the coaxial dynamics. Bass end though. These have some rich booty shaking bass going on with a lovely full bodied sound. As bold as the name so is the sound.

Bass fans will dig this one and for modern music these things rock the house. Bass genres sound amazing through these. I am working on a review of this one but these are much better than you would imagine.

And yes they do require some time on the burn in station for them to come straight otherwise the mids sound as flat as a pancake. Lol. That was something else to hear.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Tin P1 Max today. Overall, smooth sounding without any evident peaks in the treble or upper-mids. Most "laid-back" sound among the planars I've tried so far. They are very comfortable as well, so Tin did their homework with the fit. 





Bass is kinda meh, lacking the slam or dynamic punch. Rock/metal sounds somewhat toned down in terms of energy. Not a big deal though when listening to calmer genres.

As an aside, I really like the stock cable. Excellent ergonomics and looks great!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Dsnuts said:


> I found out a few things about Leisurely. These guys were OEM for fearless stuff. In fact these earphones are pretty much copies of fearless IEMs.
> 
> I was approached by them to do some reviews. Did a bit of digging and it seems this is a case of why make all these nice IEMs when we can brand our own and sell them to the world. You all know by now there is no such thing as copy rights in China.
> 
> ...



Yeah one DD does low and the other low mids. Then 2x BA for upper mids, and 2x BA supertweeters.

Yep, left mine burn for a good 150 hours!

On holidays and didn't bring VULKAN with me but home on Thursday and looking forward to spending time with them again, fantastic set.

Tempted to grab the T3 Plus as a 'welcome home' present to myself, a soft landing of sorts...


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that makes a lot of sense. I always take a good listen to IEMs fresh out of the box to hear what they are like. To be completely honest the out of box experience for the Vulkan was a bit cringe worthy. 

I even sent a message to a buddy that was curious about them about how flat they sounded.  When I say flat I mean monitor neutral flat for its mids then you had this big full bloom bass end. It was quite odd. I noticed the mids started to open up and got greater note weight as they got the burn in. Now they sound much more cohesive and that bass end is addictive. 

They kinda remind me of a Dunus version of the Solaris.  Similar type of sound signature and much much cheaper.


----------



## rafagoulart

BQEYZ is available for purchase now, will anyone do that?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ian91 said:


> This is a good point.  Hifimans planar drivers are well respected. We don't know what factories are producing these ones. It's an uphill battle for Moondrop in the overear planar market. I would much prefer they attempt a planar IEM with their VDSF target curve in mind.


So a boring planar?


----------



## baskingshark

rafagoulart said:


> BQEYZ is available for purchase now, will anyone do that?



Which BQEYZ model are you referring to?


----------



## rafagoulart

BQEYZ está disponível para comprar agora, alguém vai fazer isso?


baskingshark said:


> Which BQEYZ model are you referring to?


my bad, Topaz!


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 20, 2022)

rafagoulart said:


> BQEYZ está disponível para comprar agora, alguém vai fazer isso?
> 
> my bad, Topaz!



Ah the Topaz, I think we have to wait for some first adopter reviews, as it was just launched.



Speaking about BQEYZ, their last model, the BQEYZ Autumn, is quite a nice midFI single DD set with an innovative magnetic swappable filter design. You just place the magnetic stick thing near the filter and it will attract the filter out. No need to screw things on which takes time and may also cause wear and tear.








Graph of the Autumn via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.

The tuning filters here work, and ain't gimmicks. While the filters appear to only affect the bass region on graphs, the ears perceive the entire frequency spectrum as a whole, so changes in the bass will cause a "see saw" effect on the treble region and vice versa.

The *grey filters* (AKA bass filters) give a V-shaped sound signature. Bass is just a level shy of bona fide basshead levels.
The *gold filters* (AKA balanced) are the default filters, and provide a U-shaped balanced sound, as per its namesake and is probably the most all-rounded configuration that most folks should appreciate.
The *silver filters (*AKA treble filters) give a cold neutral tuning with added clarity and micro-details with a neutral bass.

Micro-details are above average, though there might be some multi BA/hybrid competitors with better resolution at this price point. Soundstage on the BQEYZ Autumn is excellent, with good height and width. This aids instrument separation with no congestion noted even on busy tracks. Imaging is decent but not class-leading.

The Autumn have good instrumental timbre, and are quite solid in build.

Some nitpicks are: the Autumn has an occasional glare at the 5 kHz region, and scales better with amping (impedance is a bit high for an IEM at 46 ohms). Isolation is also below average.

Compared to some midFI single DD luminaries, the Tanchjim Oxygen have better technicalities and resolution, but is more expensive and has a poorer fit (short nozzles). Note weight is also thinner on the Oxygen. The Autumn are slightly better than the Moondrop KATO in terms of technicalities, and the 3 tuning options give more versatility than the 2 screw on nozzle configs on the KATO (which are very subtle changes in sound signature).


----------



## InvisibleInk

rafagoulart said:


> BQEYZ está disponível para comprar agora, alguém vai fazer isso?
> 
> my bad, Topaz!


It has the same driver configuration as the KZ ZEX, which is kind of interesting. It looks handsome enough, too.


----------



## WAON303

cqtek said:


> They are very close to my own measurements.


Very wonky FRs, the MD4 is dead on arrival if it sounds like this.


----------



## FSTOP

Surf Monkey said:


> Totally. The Dunu Virgin. I like it.


There is definitely no 'burn-in' at the factory. 😉


----------



## InvisibleInk

FSTOP said:


> There is definitely no 'burn-in' at the factory. 😉


yuck, yuck, yuck


----------



## jmwant

Dsnuts said:


> Vernus, Venus, Vulcan, Vortex.
> 
> Could we possibly get more phones with V in the name? Seems to be the in thing.


Haha, nice observation!


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> Incoming Moondrop planar:


Wandering at what price range it would be released. Hoping it will be in the he400se territory, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> *Hidizs MD4 graph* with various switches. Listening impressions to follow later:
> 
> Via IEC711 compliant coupler.
> 
> ...



Is squeezing more peaks in, really a good way to smooth out your FR?

By contrast the Shimin Li graph looks really nice.


----------



## jmwant

Talking of planars, heres Trn Kirin, a planar IEM with tuning nozzles.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 21, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So a boring planar?



A planar that emphasises technical proficiency with a clean tuning. Some might say boring yes... I just want to see what the technical limit is of this planar IEM driver that's doing the rounds and I think Moondrop could bring that out.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-est50.25254/reviews#review-28717


----------



## cqtek

WAON303 said:


> Very wonky FRs, the MD4 is dead on arrival if it sounds like this.


I can't really criticise you, because I don't really like these FRs either. But sound and FRs don't always go hand in hand. Even the same FR (as it happens with NF Audio NM2+ and NA2+) doesn't sound the same. The drivers and their technical capabilities have the last word.
I haven't tested them much, but I'm surprised, I hear them better than their FR's. We'll see.


----------



## Jmop

So much good music out there and here I am waiting for some ideal frequency responses to be published, they seem to be getting there though.


----------



## baskingshark

Some new Acoustune IEMs coming up:

https://www.szetoproject.com/products/1750cu-1790ti






The one on the right (1750CU) costs $535 USD, the one on the left (1790TI) costs an eye watering $866 USD.

Well generally Acoustune stuff are single DD types, mostly V shaped, quite good technicalities. I've tried most of them and feel they are a bit overpriced compared to other midFI single DD types, but then again, you get diminishing returns once you go up the ladder in this hobby.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 21, 2022)

Graphs of Moondrop Aria Snow Edition are up!

https://squig.link/?share=Super_Review_Target,Moondrop_Aria_Snow


----------



## jmwant

Topping released an upgraded version of the A90, the A90 Discrete.



https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/topping-announces-a90-discrete-headphone-amplifier-pre-amplifier


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Some new Acoustune IEMs coming up:
> 
> https://www.szetoproject.com/products/1750cu-1790ti
> 
> ...


The machined look is awesome, on the eyes.



Carpet said:


> Graphs of Moondrop Aria Snow Edition are up!
> 
> https://squig.link/?share=Super_Review_Target,Moondrop_Aria_Snow



Why 4k, why!?


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 22, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Graphs of Moondrop Aria Snow Edition are up!
> 
> https://squig.link/?share=Super_Review_Target,Moondrop_Aria_Snow







Wow! really promising for me, just if the 200-300hz a bit dial down flatter they will be better. But they are great, the pinna that shifted to 4khz (like Z1R) instead of my sensitivity 3khz but that too much i guess, and valley of lower trebles that not too much like other chifi ( I call it valley of trap, lot of chifi maker try to smoothen trebles but too much at these region) the 6khz should be around 4-6db from neutral, or else below that lot of treble information missing (some will not hear as they will be interpreted as treble safe, but actually lot of details that gone).
Hopefully the technicalities are great on this!


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> The machined look is awesome, on the eyes.
> 
> 
> Why 4k, why!?


That thing gonna become one hell of dust and lint traps


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> That thing gonna become one hell of dust and lint traps


Which is why it will be sitting in a glass case indefinitely in my display room.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> The machined look is awesome, on the eyes.
> 
> 
> Why 4k, why!?





r31ya said:


> That thing gonna become one hell of dust and lint traps



Actually i prefer pinna on 4khz as presence region rather than shouty 2.5khz or 3khz that Im sensitive of, but the amount of the 4khz is bit too much at 10db, should be around 7-8db that is great.
The 2-3khz is where woman vocals emphasized, but 4khz is presence for "fake details" and should be ok as long as not overdue (around 8db is great amount), while a little bit up to 5-6 khz is where dangerous area should be starting to have valleys, but again not too much recessed or they will lose lot of details.


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> Actually i prefer pinna on 4khz as presence region rather than shouty 2.5khz or 3khz that Im sensitive of, but the amount of the 4khz is bit too much at 10db, should be around 7-8db that is great.
> The 2-3khz is where woman vocals emphasized, but 4khz is presence for "fake details" and should be ok as long as not overdue (around 8db is great amount), while a little bit up to 5-6 khz is where dangerous area should be starting to have valleys, but again not too much recessed or they will lose lot of details.


I agree that the lower treble should have decent presence but I also think an increase from 1k to around 3k is ideal for proper vocal harmonics, though I personally don't like as much emphasis as the typical harman curve indicates either. 4k can be pretty stimulating for electric guitars, I'll give it that, but if the mids plateau/peak at 4k you'll get sibilance with music that isn't optimally recorded, which is a lot of music.


----------



## Tzennn (Jun 22, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Actually i prefer pinna on 4khz as presence region rather than shouty 2.5khz or 3khz that Im sensitive of, but the amount of the 4khz is bit too much at 10db, should be around 7-8db that is great.
> The 2-3khz is where woman vocals emphasized, but 4khz is presence for "fake details" and should be ok as long as not overdue (around 8db is great amount), while a little bit up to 5-6 khz is where dangerous area should be starting to have valleys, but again not too much recessed or they will lose lot of details.


You mean this ?



Not sure why but these flat graph always sound good at first and lose interest over time


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> I agree that the lower treble should have decent presence but I also think an increase from 1k to around 3k is ideal for proper vocal harmonics, though I personally don't like as much emphasis as the typical harman curve indicates either. 4k can be pretty stimulating for electric guitars, I'll give it that, but if the mids plateau/peak at 4k you'll get sibilance with music that isn't optimally recorded, which is a lot of music.



Actually past 4khz that are dangerous for ringing or brittle area, around 4.5-5khz. 4khz IMHO wont give you sibilance, its on presence region, but need to be cut down precisely after that (5khz for example if you want to boost 6khz, lot of TOTL using this : 2khz-up, 3khz-down, 4khz-up, 5khz-down, 6khz little bit up, 7khz-down, 8khz up
while ThieAudio and some chifis using : 3khz-up, 4khz-down, 5khz-up, 6khz-down, 7khz-down, 8khz-up
That emphasize and valleys is to create details and transients, while balancing to not over ringing or over sibilance with valleys next to emphasized region.

But most importantly, they should be under 10db, or for me ideally under 8db increment.



Tzennn said:


> You mean this ?
> 
> Not sure why but these flat graph always sound good at first and lose interest over time



That too lean and no punch on mid bass, great on 1khz down to 200hz, but i prefer incline from there
Here i share my preference FR that i made :


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> Actually past 4khz that are dangerous for ringing or brittle area, around 4.5-5khz. 4khz IMHO wont give you sibilance, its on presence region, but need to be cut down precisely after that (5khz for example if you want to boost 6khz, lot of TOTL using this : 2khz-up, 3khz-down, 4khz-up, 5khz-down, 6khz little bit up, 7khz-down, 8khz up
> while ThieAudio and some chifis using : 3khz-up, 4khz-down, 5khz-up, 6khz-down, 7khz-down, 8khz-up
> That emphasize and valleys is to create details and transients, while balancing to not over ringing or over sibilance with valleys next to emphasized region.
> 
> ...


This seems too calculated, I think the entire treble region should be gently slopping down to sound natural and decay properly, though your graph more or less does do that. I haven't heard this specific orientation though so I'll refrain from making harsh judgements.


----------



## Tzennn (Jun 22, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Actually past 4khz that are dangerous for ringing or brittle area, around 4.5-5khz. 4khz IMHO wont give you sibilance, its on presence region, but need to be cut down precisely after that (5khz for example if you want to boost 6khz, lot of TOTL using this : 2khz-up, 3khz-down, 4khz-up, 5khz-down, 6khz little bit up, 7khz-down, 8khz up
> while ThieAudio and some chifis using : 3khz-up, 4khz-down, 5khz-up, 6khz-down, 7khz-down, 8khz-up
> That emphasize and valleys is to create details and transients, while balancing to not over ringing or over sibilance with valleys next to emphasized region.
> 
> ...


I like the graph, kinda similar to mine



Edited: wrong graph


----------



## Jmop

Per my reference, this set really hit home for me in the mids and I did like this flat bass for the most part as it had some punch, just lacking a bit of extension.

https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/etymotic-er2se/

The fullness of the mid boost plus the drop off just before 3k was really vivd to me.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> Per my reference, this set really hit home for me in the mids and I did like this flat bass for the most part as it had some punch, just lacking a bit of extension.
> 
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/etymotic-er2se/
> 
> The fullness of the mid boost plus the drop off just before 3k was really vivd to me.



The ER2SE and other etymotics wont suit me well since they are heavily emphasized on 3khz pinna gain. And lack of bass for me also. But we have our difference preferences right? And I always appreciate that differences, different perception or arguments  Cheers!


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> The ER2SE and other etymotics wont suit me well since they are heavily emphasized on 3khz pinna gain. And lack of bass for me also. But we have our difference preferences right? And I always appreciate that differences, different perception or arguments  Cheers!


Of course! I do think other Etys might not suit me tbh, I've only tried the 2's and any more pinna gain would be too much for me.


----------



## ian91 (Jun 22, 2022)

7Hz Salnotes x Crinacle planar IEM collaboration:

FR attached. Looks very clean/sterile but I still want to hear it...8kHz sensitive need not apply.


----------



## Sound Eq (Jun 22, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Yes.  Well if you consider $650 a budget friendly price. The only catch on Yanyin stuff is that they are all 8 ohms. Meaning they go full bored sound in just about anything but you have to watch what your connecting them to. No need for a high output amp for example. It will make them sound not right. Anything with a low output impedance with a low noise floor and your golden.
> 
> I put a lot of work on that review and it has all of what I consider an actual flagship sound quality in disguise.


thanks for your feedback, the only thing I am thinking bout is whether any of those up to 600 usd could top at least the 64audio U12T

things i heard that are on the budget but non topped U12T
1- 7hz
2- alot of dunu iems almost all of them
3- and many from alot of other companies  in the 100-200 usd range

my main question is whether any of those chifi iems up to 600 usd could top U12T, the u12t is an old contender so i thought maybe with chifi companies who do not have the running cost expenses as 64audio, would be able to come up with iems that r in the 600 usd range and top u12t


----------



## DynamicEars

Sound Eq said:


> thanks for your feedback, the only thing I am thinking bout is whether any of those up to 600 usd could top at least the 64audio U12T
> 
> things i heard that are on the budget but non topped U12T
> 1- 7hz
> ...



Sadly no, u12t is something special and sit up there with other Kings. No IEMs under $1000 that can compete with u12t as complete package AFAIK, of course I never heard all of them but I got experience with quite many IEMs. The Monarch mk II is close on midrange, but as complete package the U12t still above them.


----------



## Sound Eq

DynamicEars said:


> Sadly no, u12t is something special and sit up there with other Kings. No IEMs under $1000 that can compete with u12t as complete package AFAIK, of course I never heard all of them but I got experience with quite many IEMs. The Monarch mk II is close on midrange, but as complete package the U12t still above them.


I thought so as well, unless we get more opinions here


----------



## nymz

Sound Eq said:


> thanks for your feedback, the only thing I am thinking bout is whether any of those up to 600 usd could top at least the 64audio U12T
> 
> things i heard that are on the budget but non topped U12T
> 1- 7hz
> ...


Short answer: no.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Sound Eq said:


> I thought so as well, unless we get more opinions here


Wake me up when $600 chifi is better than $2000 64t. 🤑


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 22, 2022)

ian91 said:


> 7Hz Salnotes x Crinacle planar IEM collaboration:
> 
> FR attached. Looks very clean/sterile but I still want to hear it...8kHz sensitive need not apply.




More info about the 7Hz successor to the Timeless planar, the upcoming Dioko (also a planar, now a collab with Crinacle):

https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...sqQiHaBsQfyP8V2DrZ71MHjmn463ahrRKBGBzf9ooF5Nl

https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...PvK42Q5He5fvfjsvDoK8ZTpwtj45UX8QaykrMsgV22DMl










The 8khz area does look a bit fierce, but not sure if that's a coupler artefact.

According to some forum talk, Salnotes seems like a sister brand of 7Hz.


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> More info about the 7Hz successor to the Timeless planar, the upcoming Dioko (also a planar, now a collab with Crinacle):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...sqQiHaBsQfyP8V2DrZ71MHjmn463ahrRKBGBzf9ooF5Nl
> 
> ...



7Hz have several proprietary planar drivers in the pipeline and the Dioko driver is the first. I've been told it has a few significant changes compared to the Timeless driver in magnet distribution, conductive tracing and rear cavity dimensions. I'm eager to see how things develop over the next year or so with 7Hz, their work seems to be on the forefront of planar IEM production. 

Rumour has it the pricing on the Dioko is incredibly aggressive and I reckon they will easily secure the monopoly in the Chifi planar market for the forseeable. If they can just nail the tuning choices for these near-future releases then we are in for a lot of fun!


----------



## RikudouGoku

ian91 said:


> Rumour has it the pricing on the Dioko is incredibly aggressive






99 usd


----------



## yaps66

RikudouGoku said:


> 99 usd


Wow!


----------



## nymz

RikudouGoku said:


> 99 usd



What a time to be alive 💃


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> 99 usd


Whatt????!!!


----------



## ExTubeGamer

RikudouGoku said:


> 99 usd


It is time to stock up on 2 pin cables in anticipation for the release of the Dioko.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-artmagic-ed12-multi-driver-hybrid-flagship-iems-available-now


BGVP releases the Artmagic E12 featuring tribrid 12 driver configuration and tuning switches.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 22, 2022)

Edit

What's the difference of the Dioko to the Shuoer S12, Timeless  meant to be?


----------



## ian91

dharmasteve said:


> What's the difference of the Dioko to the ter. Shuoer S12 meant to be?



Different driver, somewhat different tuning. We won't know until we've heard it with our own ears if it's substantially different or an improvement. I'll be treating it as a taster on the technical front given that these might be considered gen 2 of 7hz driver.

Given its cheaper price point it will be interesting to see if the Dioko is a budget version of their first attempt with poorer performance or a new standard at the price.


----------



## InvisibleInk

nymz said:


> What a time to be alive 💃


You don't want to be that guy who buys a Timeless today for $220.00 and then discovers this thread tomorrow.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

InvisibleInk said:


> You don't want to be that guy who buys a Timeless today for $220.00 and then discovers this thread tomorrow.


caveat emptor!


----------



## nymz

InvisibleInk said:


> You don't want to be that guy who buys a Timeless today for $220.00 and then discovers this thread tomorrow.



It always a matter of time. As predicted, year of the planars. I expect market to be satured by the end of the year so I can go back to reviewing DDs master race 😬

Wish there was a next gen of tribids with new tech and cheaper price. Or better priced full BA sets that doesnt sound like a garbage bag everytime a cymbal hits.


----------



## yaps66

ExTubeGamer said:


> It is time to stock up on 2 pin cables in anticipation for the release of the Dioko.


I was wondering why I had bought so many. Guess I now know!


----------



## InvisibleInk

nymz said:


> Or better priced full BA sets ... sound like a garbage bag everytime a cymbal hits.


I can't _un_ hear that


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 22, 2022)

nymz said:


> It always a matter of time. As predicted, year of the planars. I expect market to be satured by the end of the year so I can go back to reviewing DDs master race 😬
> 
> Wish there was a next gen of tribids with new tech and cheaper price. Or better priced full BA sets that doesnt sound like a garbage bag everytime a cymbal hits.


7Hz has got you too.  Although that is not the final name, not sure of the new name yet.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Wow! really promising for me, just if the 200-300hz a bit dial down flatter they will be better. But they are great, the pinna that shifted to 4khz (like Z1R) instead of my sensitivity 3khz but that too much i guess, and valley of lower trebles that not too much like other chifi ( I call it valley of trap, lot of chifi maker try to smoothen trebles but too much at these region) the 6khz should be around 4-6db from neutral, or else below that lot of treble information missing (some will not hear as they will be interpreted as treble safe, but actually lot of details that gone).
> Hopefully the technicalities are great on this!


What are these things? $50.00? The technicalities are gonna be in line with something that sells in the budget range. We're still waiting for the "budget kings...the killers" 12 to 15 years into this hobby, and I doubt a Moondrop budget is going to ascend, but i'm sure the technicalities will be pretty good for the price, possibly "punching higher than it's list price"?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RikudouGoku said:


> 99 usd


$99.00 for an improved version of the Timeless?! What?! ?!?!?!?!? Sign me up and then some!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-artmagic-ed12-multi-driver-hybrid-flagship-iems-available-now
> 
> 
> BGVP releases the Artmagic E12 featuring tribrid 12 driver configuration and tuning switches.


Another nearly $2,000 IEM with tax and shipping included. *yawn* NEXT!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Buying any IEM at any given time is a gamble. You never know if the follow up or if another company is gonna try and copy or improve at a cheaper price point. I've never held off on buying something I wanted to hear because there's the chance there might be a PRO version or a cheaper alternative later down the line. You just buy it, enjoy it, and if there's a cheaper improvement later, or a upgraded version for the same cost as your original, then you make the decision of purchasing that one or selling the original? It's always a gamble in this hobby.


----------



## firesign

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $99.00 for an improved version of the Timeless?! What?! ?!?!?!?!? Sign me up and then some!


Why do you think it is a improved version of the Timeless? It can be worse...


----------



## jsmiller58

firesign said:


> Why do you think it is a improved version of the Timeless? It can be worse...


Or just different.


----------



## firesign

jsmiller58 said:


> Or just different.


Exactly


----------



## paulwasabii

firesign said:


> Why do you think it is a improved version of the Timeless? It can be worse...


----------



## WAON303

Here's a Dioko Taobao link I found on Google:

https://www.taobao.com/list/item/wap/651474399823.htm

650 Yuan is around 100 USD.

That's f'ing insane!

Nothing is going to top the Dioko's tuning under 100, my Olina is sweating buckets right now.

The price cut from the Timeless is huge, I reckon it's a less capable driver though I could be wrong.


----------



## G777

WAON303 said:


> Here's a Dioko Taobao link I found on Google:
> 
> https://www.taobao.com/list/item/wap/651474399823.htm
> 
> ...


Might be a similar driver as the TRN Kirin and Muse Power.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

The new rose technics qt-x is a bit pricey ($399), but it’s tuned by a former fostex tuner. 1 DD and 6 BA. Could be interesting. I like the design.


----------



## Carpet

ExTubeGamer said:


> It is time to stock up on 2 pin cables in anticipation for the release of the Dioko.


I have seven already, I think I can refrain from buying eight sets. Opps hang on, AE sale is in 4 days. That count won't be valid for very long


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> I have seven already, I think I can refrain from buying eight sets. Opps hang on, AE sale is in 4 days. That count won't be valid for very long


Gonna big a huge hit around here


----------



## Surf Monkey

G777 said:


> Might be a similar driver as the TRN Kirin and Muse Power.



They say it’s a completely new in-house driver design.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jun 22, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> They say it’s a completely new in-house driver design.


My prediction...  when it comes out Head-fi will be alight with comments how it is dramatically better, complete garbage, an amazing value, worse iem ever, has amazing bass, lacks any bass, has smooth treble, treble is like an ice pick...

And for my next prediction, I predict that the sun will rise tomorrow morning for all locations except those in the extreme north where it does not yet set, and the extreme south where there is still 24 hrs of darkness.


----------



## Carpet

jsmiller58 said:


> My prediction...  when it comes out Head-fi will be alight with comments how it is dramatically better, complete garbage, an amazing value, worse iem ever, has amazing bass, lacks any bass, has smooth treble, treble is like an ice pick...
> 
> And for my next prediction, I predict that the sun will rise tomorrow morning for all locations except those in the extreme north where it does not yet set, and the extreme south where there is still 24 hrs of darkness.



You forgot the complaints that they have completely abandoned the fantastic tuning of the Timeless. 

Alongside complaints that it is too similar and offers nothing new!


----------



## Jmop

Were any of the other Blons worth trying? I could've lived with the 03 if it wasn't for the 8k peak, I see others have more emphasis around 5k that I think might balance it out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jsmiller58 said:


> My prediction...  when it comes out Head-fi will be alight with comments how it is dramatically better, complete garbage, an amazing value, worse iem ever, has amazing bass, lacks any bass, has smooth treble, treble is like an ice pick...
> 
> And for my next prediction, I predict that the sun will rise tomorrow morning for all locations except those in the extreme north where it does not yet set, and the extreme south where there is still 24 hrs of darkness.


You know your sheeit, bro. Like a headfi oracle or something!


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 23, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Were any of the other Blons worth trying? I could've lived with the 03 if it wasn't for the 8k peak, I see others have more emphasis around 5k that I think might balance it out.




*BL-03* is the best of the lot IMO and the one that brought BLON to the map. Harmanish with midbass bump, pleasant tonality, very analoguish and good timbre, but absolutely crap in technicalities. The BL-03 is infamous for a horrendous fit due to a too short nozzle. So most folk need to spend a bit more to get longer nozzle eartips and this adds to costs. There isn't a very pronounced 8 khz peak actually, it is not fatiguing.

*Blon Cardinal *was the predecessor of the BL-03, it is slightly brighter than the BL-03, but retains the same analoguish timbre and thick note weight. Shells are like the BGVP DM6 resin shells, look like semi customs. Much better fit, better isolation/subbass and marginally better technicalities. I still keep my pair as of today, but it is out of production and was retailing around $60 - 80 USD so it is questionable whether one should buy the Cardinal for a marginal improvement over the BL-03.

*BL-05 (non S)* was a fail, very shouty in the upper mids. Metallic tin can timbre. Nobody talks about it nowadays.

*BL-05S (yes S version)* was much better, I do think it is the 2nd best BLON. Balanced, mild V shaped set. It fixes the mid-bass bloat of the BL-03 and the shoutiness of the BL-05 (non S). More technical than the BL-03. Unfortunately, it came in a hospital green shell, and a lot of consumers got burned by the BL-05 (non S), these factors probably lessened the amount of people willing to try the BL-05S, so it is kind of forgotten nowadays too. I ever wore the BL-05S on the subway and got tons of stares like I was an alien from outer space, due to the green shells.

*BL-01 *- hard to drive, not much value add from BL-03. Fit was also iffy. V shaped generic sounding meh CHIFI.

*BLON MINI *- macaroni shaped IEM, lowFI sounding.


After that I gave up on the brand and didn't try some of the other recent releases, eg *BLON BL-07, BLON Max, BLON A8 Prometheus. *Reviews seem lukewarm on these, and these didn't garner much mainstream attention. And then we have the *Fat Girl* BLON, which seems to have been whacked badly on first reviews.


TLDR: *BLON BL-03* is still their most prominent and famous IEM, pairing good timbre/tonality with crap technicalities. Sadly, they seem to have lost their way in recent times, living on past glories, and releasing mostly meh sets since then.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> *Blon Cardinal *was the predecessor of the BL-03, it is slightly brighter than the BL-03, but retains the same analoguish timbre and thick note weight. Shells are like the BGVP DM6 resin shells, look like semi customs. Much better fit, better isolation/subbass and marginally better technicalities. I still keep my pair as of today, but it is out of production and was retailing around $60 - 80 USD so it is questionable whether one should buy the Cardinal for a marginal improvement over the BL-03.



The forgotten acrylic BLON lEM, I don't think many people have tried this BLON given it barely came out and was quickly discontinued.


----------



## Jmop

Hmm perhaps I'll pass on the other Blons, thanks @baskingshark !


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the Shanling MG600 IEM on Headfonia, and the reviewer @nanotechnos really likes it.

https://www.headfonia.com/shanling-mg600-review/


----------



## firesign (Jun 23, 2022)

paulwasabii said:


>


Exactly the same thing that all brands say when they launch a new model, and unfortunately it is not true in most cases.

The only sure thing that can be said is that it will be different, and surely many people will find it better, and others will find it worse.


----------



## requal

baskingshark said:


> *BL-03* is the best of the lot IMO and the one that brought BLON to the map. Harmanish with midbass bump, pleasant tonality, very analoguish and good timbre, but absolutely crap in technicalities. The BL-03 is infamous for a horrendous fit due to a too short nozzle. So most folk need to spend a bit more to get longer nozzle eartips and this adds to costs. There isn't a very pronounced 8 khz peak actually, it is not fatiguing.
> 
> *Blon Cardinal *was the predecessor of the BL-03, it is slightly brighter than the BL-03, but retains the same analoguish timbre and thick note weight. Shells are like the BGVP DM6 resin shells, look like semi customs. Much better fit, better isolation/subbass and marginally better technicalities. I still keep my pair as of today, but it is out of production and was retailing around $60 - 80 USD so it is questionable whether one should buy the Cardinal for a marginal improvement over the BL-03.
> 
> ...


Blon BL07sadly is not worth trying when you have something like ESX in lower price. It have intense, shouty treble. It could be enjoyable only for ppl who can resist that.


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 23, 2022)

firesign said:


> Exactly the same thing that all brands say when they launch a new model, and unfortunately it is not true in most cases.
> 
> The only sure thing that can be said is that it will be different, and surely many people will find it better, and others will find it worse.


I am with you on that. I know the driver is new but didn't stop me from AutoEQ'ing my Timeless to it.  The cheap price will get some people off the fence and how different will get Timeless owners to consider it.


----------



## Vonbuddy

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Shozy has always been terrible. Dark tunings. The EST 112 is the best of my collection, and expertly tuned. If the bass was just a tad faster and punchy, it would be damn near perfect. Buy a DUNU EST 112 and save your money on the Shozy.


You are entitled to your opinion but there have been some reviews, although not many, and the Magma has received good reviews for it tweeter arrangement.  I agree that it has been hit or miss but you are jumping the gun a little.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/rose-technics-qt-x

Very curious about these


----------



## Vonbuddy

prawdziwysimone said:


> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/rose-technics-qt-x
> 
> Very curious about these


Rose is a bit like Shozy.  It can be hit or miss.  I would think these are better than most of their stuff.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


>



I’m not a fan of the form factor but I’m curious to see what the consensus is on these.


----------



## WAON303 (Jun 23, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


>


I got baited by this teaser for a split-second, thought it came out today.

Who's willing to bet the Dioko is gonna be the best selling IEM of 2022?


----------



## r31ya (Jun 23, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I got excited when I saw the Dioko teaser but then saw "Coming soon"
> 
> I got baited by this teaser for a split-second, thought it came out today.
> 
> Who's willing to bet the Dioko is gonna be the best selling IEM of 2022?


If it able to be even marginally better than timeless at $99.
that will shook the sub-$100 trio. (aria, titans, olina)

But Aria is going for a refresh with the snow edition and so far review points out that its a decent upgrade from aria2


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


>


I appreciate that they give you the graph up front, I'll be on my way now.


----------



## jsmiller58

Jmop said:


> I appreciate that they give you the graph up front, I'll be on my way now.


Yeah, I am open to changing my mind, but this one looks like a hard pass ***to me***.  I am certain others will love it to bits.


----------



## Jmop

I know we're on IEMs but has anyone tried the Audeze LCD-1? Graphs seem to vary a lot but seems like a decent buy for an open back.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 24, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


>


I can see the classic channel imbalance in the treble region. Timeless had that too...

I wonder one thing. Knowing the preference of crinacle with the tuning, isn't this neutral or let's say lacks brightness for his taste? Of course listening experience is always different especifically with planars. I remember he was criticizing some iems in the past for the deep they're having between 2khz-6khz. I might be remembering wrong.

Seeing the graph and assuming that big jump is the 8khz artifact, this set seems like gonna be dark comparing to timeless. Very nice transition from bass to mid section though...


----------



## Jmop

Too broad to be an artifact I think. Does Crin have a target curve?


----------



## DynamicEars

brsdrgn said:


> I can see the classic channel imbalance in the treble region. Timeless had that too...
> 
> I wonder one thing. Knowing the preference of crinacle with the tuning, isn't this neutral or let's say lacks brightness for his taste? Of course listening experience is always different especifically with planars. I remember he was criticizing some iems in the past for the deep they're having between 2khz-6khz. I might be remembering wrong.
> 
> Seeing the graph and assuming that big jump is the 8khz artifact, this set seems like gonna be dark comparing to timeless. Very nice transition from bass to mid section though...



That graph seems compensated graph to crins target, not raw measurement


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> That graph seems compensated graph to crins target, not raw measurement


True, it's not accounting for pinna gain, so upper mids and a bit of lower treble will be more prominent.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> That graph seems compensated graph to crins target, not raw measurement



The raw graph is the bottom one in grey (not the target neutral darker one).


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Maybe it would be a good upgrade for my Timeless? If they manage to upgrade the detail retrieval it would be worth it.


----------



## brsdrgn

ExTubeGamer said:


> Maybe it would be a good upgrade for my Timeless? If they manage to upgrade the detail retrieval it would be worth it.


I'll wait for the reviews before jumping. 

Seeing 2 pin connection makes me wanna buy it though. With my timeless, I'm having driver crippling on the right unit unfortunately. It's not driver flex I'm %100 sure of it. When I set the gain on high, it seems suffering while playing track with heavy subbass.


----------



## ChrisOc

Tangzu Shimin Li, a single dynamic driver set. Solid feeling metal earphones with some weight, not quite Ikko OH10s but good weight. Hopefully that is a sign of a well constructed set.

Cable is rubbery and may be the least attractive part of the package, but can be changed, so worries there.

A relatively neutral and natural sounding earphones for £29.00! Surprisingly competent!

Early days yet, as I just received this review unit, but initial impressions, good. Burn-in starts now.

Further impressions to come.


----------



## InvisibleInk

ChrisOc said:


> Tangzu Shimin Li, a single dynamic driver set. Solid feeling metal earphones with some weight, not quite Ikko OH10s but good weight. Hopefully that is a sign of a well constructed set.
> 
> Cable is rubbery and may be the least attractive part of the package, but can be changed, so worries there.
> 
> ...


Those look too nice for the price


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Aria SE today. It's raining cats and dogs here, but decided to do some photoshoot anyway.

The anime packaging is a bit too "on-your-face" for me. At first glance, it's impossible to tell this is even an IEM package, unless you are looking at the back of the package.

Anyway, accessories are the same as OG Aria, with the addition of extra Spring tips. I am probably not gonna use those, because so far they have made every IEM I own sound worse. The carrying case is too small, again. Basically the Aria case in a different color. A chore to get the IEMs inside.

Stock cable is miles better than the horrible OG Aria cable. It seems similar to the SSP cable, so not very exotic, but gets the job done. Also I wish Moondrop would have a chin-slider here, but alas.





As for the IEMs, first up is build. The shell is again painted, and doesn't seem to be anodized. The pattern on top is also printed, not laser-etched from what I can tell (correct me if I'm wrong here).

So, yeah, I am expecting paint to chip-off here as well.





Now, some sound impressions. Didn't graph them yet. Only heard 3 songs so far. Direct A/B will be done with Titan S later.

Bass is lower than on OG Aria, but has better texture. OG Aria sub-bass kinda ate into the subtleties of mid-bass. Things are better here, but still, not the most physical bass. Treble prominence is higher than OG Aria, which was a little too polite there.

Guitar riffs are more up-front, sound cleaner than on the predecessor. Male vocals also do not sound as hazy as the OG Aria.

However, I think the laid-back nature of OG Aria is no longer there. Aria SE is more energetic, and slightly more resolving and revealing of mastering flaws. Not as resolving as NFAudio NM2 (which I consider very underrated), but a step up from the predecessor. Think of it as a better-tuned/less shouty SSR with better technicalities.

So far, I think OG Aria owners can skip this one. Those looking to upgrade from Chu/Quarks will find these more enticing.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 24, 2022)

I've been using M11 Plus ESS (will be mentioned as M11E) for almost two months. I believe I spent enough time with it to share some opinion about it and make a comparison with Ibasso DX160. They're in different price range and ofc M11E performs better as expected. I'm just trying to give some idea for those who are looking for an upgrade.






The packaging is classic. I liked the case they sent along with it. It has really nice texture and well protective but makes it even more bigger.

The built is really good, feels solid. The screen has an tempered glass installed in the factory already. Not like DX160 being sent seperately.

Here is side by side the physical comparison:





M11E is definitely bigger, chunkier. That makes it less portable comparing it to DX160. I was barely using it outside so I didn't mind that change much.

I'll not go into the specs and details as they're available online. So, I'll jump into my personal experience.

Short battery life, sluggish performance, wireless connectivity of DX160 is the reason why I made this decision.

Beginning with the most obvious one, DX160 has such short usage time, somewhere between 5-8h depending on if Wi-Fi is on or what kind of headphones you use. That's okay for the price they're asking. But the standby time was pissing me the most. If you leave it aside for a day, the battery goes down by 15-20%. That's ofc due to chip that they used on DX160 which drains the battery like crazy.

I had 2020 version of DX160 so that means the screen panel is worse as they were no longer using the screens from Sharp. They used better buffers to compensate that but that doesn't change the fact that the screen is super bright even on the lowest level which is another factor that consumes the battery and makes it difficult to use in low light conditions. Ibasso confirmed that it's the minimum level that hardware supports. Having such bright screen doesn't mean only a disadvantage though when you use they device under sunlight. It looks very vivid also comparing it to M11E humble screen. M11E has slightly smaller screen size. Not too bright but definitely better with its color adjustment.


Here is side by side comparison when you set the brightness to minimum:





And when you set it on max:





Ibasso looks gorgeous though with its full HD screen(M11E has 720p+) which also has really good screen to body ratio.

On the other hand, M11E is absolutely crazy with its usage time 14-16 hours. The standby time is extra crazy. Fiio claims 1000H. As I don't have time to test that, I'd only mention that the battery level drops only 1-2% if you leave it aside for an entire day! It's doesn't matter even if you leave it with Wi-Fi on! I can't imagine leaving ibasso with Wi-Fi on.

The user experience with M11E is great. Faster SD 660 cpu, better WI-FI connection, having all the connections(2.5,3.5,4,4).


When it comes to sound experience. I'd say M11E is neutral with better emphasis and better resolution on the higher end comparing it to DX160. DX160 is slightly warm with the better emphasis on the lower end. I hear more texture in the mid section with M11E. It's very nice DAP for neutralists. Soundstage is more or less the same in both. I'd say it's more holographic and capturing on M11E. You don't get a day and night difference with sound quality. However definitely better performance while using it.

And interesting factor to mention! When it comes to output power. I'd like to confidently mention that DX160 gives more juice than M11E. Yes, it's true and I confirmed with another user who has both DAPs in M11E's thread. Such a small compact device like DX160 makes my over-ear headphones go crazy on both 3.5 and balanced outputs.

After the purchase I ended up selling my DX160. I'd honestly mention that it had really good sound quality for a ridiculous price. However, performance and good user experience are also very important. I'd definitely recommend.


----------



## ChrisOc

The gold version also looks good. They feel quite solid and sound good to my ears. At this stage (I have had them only a couple of hours now) I have to say, for some people who are treble peak sensitive, cymbals, at their peak, may be a bit spicy! 

It seems to me, this is a manufacturer announcing their presence.

On the box it says: "Trilogy Part II" (I must have missed Part I) that suggests a series of some sort.


----------



## ChristianM

kmmbd said:


> Received the Aria SE today. It's raining cats and dogs here, but decided to do some photoshoot anyway.
> 
> The anime packaging is a bit too "on-your-face" for me. At first glance, it's impossible to tell this is even an IEM package, unless you are looking at the back of the package.
> 
> ...


Hi, do you have T3 Plus and Olina to compare Aria SE? I have T3 Plus and really like the sound but it's not comfortable and want to buy similar sounding IEM. Thanks


----------



## ian91

ChrisOc said:


> Tangzu Shimin Li, a single dynamic driver set. Solid feeling metal earphones with some weight, not quite Ikko OH10s but good weight. Hopefully that is a sign of a well constructed set.
> 
> Cable is rubbery and may be the least attractive part of the package, but can be changed, so worries there.
> 
> ...



I love my set. A very natural, inviting signature with a wide stage. While I like the solid metal build they are a bit weighty and need reseating often.  For the price its definitely my pick of the bunch.


----------



## RCracer777

ian91 said:


> Very interested to hear your thoughts on Heart Mirror vs Shimin Li and whether they really are direct competitors from a tonal perspective. The Shimin Li sounds neutral to warm to my ears and everyone said Heart Mirror was bright.


I've been listening to the Shimin Li over the past week and I've got to say, I'm not that impressed with it. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad but it definitely isn't the Heart Mirror killer.



Seeing the first few images and FR's and it potentially being another neutral budget IEM to challenge the Heart Mirror, I decided to get one. Loving my Heart Mirror I wanted to hear if it really was true. Sadly I can say that is not the case, the Heart Mirror is just that one step beyond. The signatures are different, balanced warm or neutral bright, but it also lacks the wow factor the Heart Mirror has. But that doesn't mean it's not a good IEM. When I stopped comparing the Shimin Li to the Heart Mirror and just enjoy it for what it is, I did start to enjoy it quite a bit more.

The Shimin Li has great build quality, good looks and are fairly comfortable. The 2-pin connectors on the cable are the only thing that can ruin the comfort as they have edges that are a little sharp. The cable itself is nice, although the rubber like coating might return to primordial goo in a few years like most of these coatings do. Only time will tell.

The bass is pretty good, it has good extension with pretty good textures. The treble is quite good but a bit of a double edged sword at times. It has good extension, is fairly clean and never sibilant. However it's prone to sounding harsh on some tracks. As a treble head I'm pretty unforgiving about treble quality but the Shimin Li has no big issues here other than the occasional harshness. It could be better but for €35 I'm not complaining. The treble isn't as crisp and clean as the Heart Mirror but when it comes to DD treble quality you just can't beat the CNT. I'll give the Shimin Li some points for trying though. The mids I'm not that fond of, it's rather congested when compared to the Heart Mirror and can at times sound a little hollow. It sometimes feels like it's being held back by something, like there is potential there but it just won't show it. I've tried a few things, but stuff like running it balanced doesn't reveal this potential like it did with the Tripowin x HBB Olina (man, that thing rocks when driven balanced ). The Shimin Li does, just like the Heart Mirror, scale with power, although to a lesser extent.

The detail retrieval is no better or worse than the Heart Mirror with similar imaging, separation and layering. The only difference being the larger soundstage, in absolute size it's pretty close but the Shimin Li has a bigger presentation compared to the more intimate Heart Mirror. Although the soundstage is above average at this price point, something like the CCZ Emerald will beat the Shimin Li quite badly when it comes to soundstage, imaging, separation and layering. Despite having a slightly bigger soundstage than the Heart Mirror, it still sounds more congested and I'm not sure why this is. Might be due to the Heart Mirror having a clean presentation with a nice black background.

The Shimin Li is also sensitive to the tips used. And I'm not just talking about the sound signature here. This kind of tip sensitivity is not something I've had before. The tonality goes, depending on the tip you use, from pretty good to sounding off. Using tips to make it neutral warm completely ruins the tonality, and when you get a decent tonality the sound is more a warm mild V-shape rather than balanced warm, let alone neutral warm. How ever this is only using the included tips, haven't tried any other tips yet. This all leads to the Shimin Li being pretty bad at rock and metal as congestion and poor tonality really hurt these genres.

Overall the Shimin Li is a nice IEM with a balanced warm to warm mild v-shaped sound signature. Easy to listen to for long periods at a time. I could see people picking the Shimin Li over the heart mirror, especially if you can't stand a neutral bright signature. But do know it still has quite a bit of treble, more than most IEM's would have at this price. The sound quality of the Shimin Li is above average for the price but that doesn't mean you can't get better for less. Things have been rather competitive as of late, if the Shimin Li was released a few years ago it would have been one of the best choices under €50. But with the HZsound Heart Mirror, Reecho SG-01 OVA and CCA CRA existing it has some really stiff competition which in turn means the Shimin Li doesn't really stand out in the crowd. At least not with it's sound, golden IEM's always stand out...


----------



## ChrisOc

ian91 said:


> I love my set. A very natural, inviting signature with a wide stage. While I like the solid metal build they are a bit weighty and need reseating often.  For the price its definitely my pick of the bunch.



Agreed, they sound natural and have a wide stage, I can see (or rather hear) why you like them. Despite reseating these and OH10s (which are heavier) I like the feeling that they are not going to break just by glancing at them and not many manufacturers bother making earphones this solid at this price range. 

I do hope they are what they seem at this stage, in which case they are a definite marker for build and sound quality under $50.


----------



## VHariram2 (Jun 24, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> *BL-01 *- hard to drive, not much value add from BL-03. Fit was also iffy. V shaped generic sounding meh CHIFI.


100% Disagree...you havent unearthed full potential of BL01.

Mind blowing when paired with Ovidius B1 dongle...use any decent spc cable...i am using S12 cable on bl01...and final e tips...heaven. I own Timeless, S12, Olina....Olina is great besides from i tried B1 and BL01 combo this is my daily driver. Throw some 24bit flac..see magic widest 3D. B1 will expose if you throw mp3 or low recording. Thanks.


----------



## ian91

RCracer777 said:


> I've been listening to the Shimin Li over the past week and I've got to say, I'm not that impressed with it. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad but it definitely isn't the Heart Mirror killer.
> 
> Seeing the first few images and FR's and it potentially being another neutral budget IEM to challenge the Heart Mirror, I decided to get one. Loving my Heart Mirror I wanted to hear if it really was true. Sadly I can say that is not the case, the Heart Mirror is just that one step beyond. The signatures are different, balanced warm or neutral bright, but it also lacks the wow factor the Heart Mirror has. But that doesn't mean it's not a good IEM. When I stopped comparing the Shimin Li to the Heart Mirror and just enjoy it for what it is, I did start to enjoy it quite a bit more.
> 
> ...



Does seem like I need to get the Heart Mirror at some point.  Having said that, the hint of warmth in Shimin Li is part of its appeal...I have other bright neutral sets. 

Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## paulwasabii

Happy Friday folks


----------



## WAON303

Can't wait for Dioko reviews to drop in the upcoming weeks.

The Dioko will launch on Linsoul in the upcoming days, so tempted to get one but I'm currently saving for a Moondrop S8. Why must budget-fi get in the way?

Source: https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-x-crinacle-salnotes-dioko

Not expecting the Dioko to perform on the same level as the Timeless given the wide price gap but that tuning is delicious for $100!


----------



## ChrisOc (Jun 24, 2022)

RCracer777 said:


> I've been listening to the Shimin Li over the past week and I've got to say, I'm not that impressed with it. Don't get me wrong, it's not bad but it definitely isn't the Heart Mirror killer.
> 
> Seeing the first few images and FR's and it potentially being another neutral budget IEM to challenge the Heart Mirror, I decided to get one. Loving my Heart Mirror I wanted to hear if it really was true. Sadly I can say that is not the case, the Heart Mirror is just that one step beyond. The signatures are different, balanced warm or neutral bright, but it also lacks the wow factor the Heart Mirror has. But that doesn't mean it's not a good IEM. When I stopped comparing the Shimin Li to the Heart Mirror and just enjoy it for what it is, I did start to enjoy it quite a bit more.
> 
> ...


Very interesting analysis of the Shimin Li and Heart Mirror sound. I am not in the position to comment on the Heart Mirror, I have put off buying the Heart Mirror for a while and maybe I ought to do so sooner rather than later.

You mention that you tried a few things to make the Shimin Li, come out of its shell (words to that effect, unless misunderstood). I wonder if you have tried some other DAC/Amps. I am not in the position to dispute, argue or even agree with what you say, quite apart from the fact that I do not have the Heart Mirror, but I want to understand whether, from your point of view, DAC/Amps have had any influence on the tone and presentation of the sound on Shimin Li for you. I ask this question because that is my experience in the few hours I have had the Shimin Li.

Also I would like your take on this live recording of Schindler’s List by the NL Orchestra, which sounds absolutely brilliant with the instruments sounding natural to me, listening on a couple of DAC/Amps. However, the same piece, not live, on a class AB DAC/Amp, is more clinical and has much better resolution but the instruments did not sound quite as natural to my ears.



By the way, I stuck with the white wide bore tips so far. I would appreciate your view.


----------



## Jmop

Those with the new Aria, do you get less of a mid treble dip?


----------



## Ichos

Jmop said:


> Those with the new Aria, do you get less of a mid treble dip?


Less sub- bass and bass the rest is almost the same.


----------



## Carpet

Review on Shimin Li by Ian Fann is up


----------



## G777

WAON303 said:


> Can't wait for Dioko reviews to drop in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> The Dioko will launch on Linsoul in the upcoming days, so tempted to get one but I'm currently saving for a Moondrop S8. Why must budget-fi get in the way?
> 
> ...


I think it's got a chance to perform well technically, too.


----------



## WAON303

G777 said:


> I think it's got a chance to perform well technically, too.


Rip competition if the Dioko is just as technical as the Timeless.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 25, 2022)

VHariram2 said:


> 100% Disagree...you havent unearthed full potential of BL01.
> 
> Mind blowing when paired with Ovidius B1 dongle...use any decent spc cable...i am using S12 cable on bl01...and final e tips...heaven. I own Timeless, S12, Olina....Olina is great besides from i tried B1 and BL01 combo this is my daily driver. Throw some 24bit flac..see magic widest 3D. B1 will expose if you throw mp3 or low recording. Thanks.



We all have our own opinion and I respect yours, but I use 24 bit FLAC and WAV files only, and have a Schiit Asgard 3 amp paired with the BLON BL-01 even now as I type. I have tried at least 15 different sources (amps, DAPs, dongles) with the BL-01. No doubt BLON BL-01 scales with amping, but even with amplification, I think it is just a tinge more technical than the BL-03 only. Nothing to write home about considering there are sub $50 single DDs like the Heart Mirror that kill the BL-01 in technicalities. Adding the poor fit of the BL-01 to the equation makes it a pretty meh set IMHO.

Another question then, is it worthwhile to pair a $20 IEM with a source/tips/cables that adds to it costing 10 times more? Is that putting the cart before the horse? Well I guess for folks who already are in this hobby for long, they have good sources and accessories lying about, but I find it hard to recommend to beginners to get a $100+ dongle/amp to pair with your first $20 IEM that you bought.

Actually the best gauge of whether an IEM stands the test of time, is whether it is still recommended and talked about months after release. There will be outliers, but TBH the BL-01 is hardly talked about nowadays. Older single DDs eg Final Audio E3000, Heart Mirror, BL-03, in contrast, are still spoken of frequently in forums.


----------



## VHariram2

baskingshark said:


> *BL-01 *- hard to drive, not much value add from BL-03. Fit was also iffy. V shaped generic sounding meh CHIFI.


100% Disagree...you havent unearthed full potential of BL01.

Mind blowing when paired with Ovidius B1 dongle...use any decent spc cable...i am using S12 cable on bl01...and finalbe tips...heaven. I own Timeless, S12, Olina....Olina is great besides from i tried B1 and BL01 combo this is my daily driver. Throw some 24bit flac..see magic widest 3D. B1 will expose if you throw mp3 or low recording. Thanks


VHariram2 said:


> 100% Disagree...you havent unearthed full potential of BL01.
> 
> Mind blowing when paired with Ovidius B1 dongle...use any decent spc cable...i am using S12 cable on bl01...and final e tips...heaven. I own Timeless, S12, Olina....Olina is great besides from i tried B1 and BL01 combo this is my daily driver. Throw some 24bit flac..see magic widest 3D. B1 will expose if you throw mp3 or low recording. Thanks.


Thanks Carpet and Paul for liking....I am serious guys on BL01...so impressed that i got 3 sets...no1 with s12 spc cable paired with Ovidius B1 bass boosted....no2 with pure silver cable balanced clean sounding...and no3 with pure copper cable to be paired with xduoo mt604 amp since it likes only pure copper....yes BL01 eats 2w power. See photo thanks for reading.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> We all have our own opinion and I respect yours, but I use 24 bit FLAC and WAV files only, and have a Schiit Asgard 3 amp paired with the BLON BL-01 even now as I type. I have tried at least 15 different sources (amps, DAPs, dongles) with the BL-01. No doubt BLON BL-01 scales with amping, but even with amplification, I think it is just a tinge more technical than the BL-03 only. Nothing to write home about considering there are sub $50 single DDs like the Heart Mirror that kill the BL-01 in technicalities. Adding the poor fit of the BL-01 to the equation makes it a pretty meh set IMHO.
> 
> Another question then, is it worthwhile to pair a $20 IEM with a source/tips/cables that adds to it costing 10 times more? Is that putting the cart before the horse? Well I guess for folks who already are in this hobby for long, they have good sources and accessories lying about, but I find it hard to recommend to beginners to get a $100+ dongle/amp to pair with your first $20 IEM that you bought.
> 
> Actually the best gauge of whether an IEM stands the test of time, is whether it is still recommended and talked about months after release. There will be outliers, but TBH the BL-01 is hardly talked about nowadays. Older single DDs eg Final Audio E3000, Heart Mirror, BL-03, in contrast, are still spoken of frequently in forums.





VHariram2 said:


> 100% Disagree...you havent unearthed full potential of BL01.
> 
> Mind blowing when paired with Ovidius B1 dongle...use any decent spc cable...i am using S12 cable on bl01...and finalbe tips...heaven. I own Timeless, S12, Olina....Olina is great besides from i tried B1 and BL01 combo this is my daily driver. Throw some 24bit flac..see magic widest 3D. B1 will expose if you throw mp3 or low recording. Thanks
> 
> Thanks Carpet and Paul for liking....I am serious guys on BL01...so impressed that i got 3 sets...no1 with s12 spc cable paired with Ovidius B1 bass boosted....no2 with pure silver cable balanced clean sounding...and no3 with pure copper cable to be paired with xduoo mt604 amp since it likes only pure copper....yes BL01 eats 2w power. See photo thanks for reading.




There is nothing wrong with a possible issue with the BLON BL01. It's a precarious beast. Number one, it doest really fit all that well, as it seems to "toe-in" on some people. Two, it can actually sound bad after full-burn-in due to the listeners mind getting used-to it's lack of sparkles and lack-luster response. It turns out a silver/copper cable can bring excitement as well the the ear-tip inversion. I had to do both in the end, but it showed me a great sound.........but only after all that.


----------



## VHariram2 (Jun 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> We all have our own opinion and I respect yours, but I use 24 bit FLAC and WAV files only, and have a Schiit Asgard 3 amp paired with the BLON BL-01 even now as I type. I have tried at least 15 different sources (amps, DAPs, dongles) with the BL-01. No doubt BLON BL-01 scales with amping, but even with amplification, I think it is just a tinge more technical than the BL-03 only. Nothing to write home about considering there are sub $50 single DDs like the Heart Mirror that kill the BL-01 in technicalities. Adding the poor fit of the BL-01 to the equation makes it a pretty meh set IMHO.
> 
> Another question then, is it worthwhile to pair a $20 IEM with a source/tips/cables that adds to it costing 10 times more? Is that putting the cart before the horse? Well I guess for folks who already are in this hobby for long, they have good sources and accessories lying about, but I find it hard to recommend to beginners to get a $100+ dongle/amp to pair with your first $20 IEM that you bought.
> 
> Actually the best gauge of whether an IEM stands the test of time, is whether it is still recommended and talked about months after release. There will be outliers, but TBH the BL-01 is hardly talked about nowadays. Older single DDs eg Final Audio E3000, Heart Mirror, BL-03, in contrast, are still spoken of frequently in forums.


I respect your opinion...this hobby is subjective....for me even today i still reach out to bl01 than other new iems.

Yes fit issues...for me when i switch to straight 2pin instead of angled stock solved this.

And yes you dont purposfully buy high cost dac to pair with $20 iem but for me inthis hobby more than 2 years i bought stuff not for specific iems...then i try mix match to get perfect synergy....bl01 is not only about power it wont work for me on e44 or link 2 bal dongle but excellent pairing with B1..so i have no clue but i really enjoy for now and probably wont buy for a while.

For me what stands out on BL01
1. Bass hits hard and textured but not bloated
2. It is not technical i agree but more musical
3. Its replay feels more spacious like theatre but at the same time on B1 vocal feels intimate...which is special to me.

This is Just another single persons opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Redcarmoose

VHariram2 said:


> I respect your opinion...this hobby is subjective....for me even today i still reach out to bl01 than other new iems.
> 
> Yes fit issues...for me when i switch to straight 2pin instead of angled stock solved this.
> 
> ...







For me it took a bright silver plated copper cable and inverted tips to finally make the BL01 work?


----------



## baskingshark

VHariram2 said:


> I respect your opinion...this hobby is subjective....for me even today i still reach out to bl01 than other new iems.
> 
> Yes fit issues...for me when i switch to straight 2pin instead of angled stock solved this.
> 
> ...



No prob friend, synergy is a very important aspect in this hobby, and we all hear differently (and have different priorities in the music).

I think what's most important is that one enjoys the gear we are using, that is priceless. And of course don't forget the music (instead of just focusing on the gear). There'll always be another hypetrain released next week, but there is a saying that the best IEM is the one that is currently in your ears.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 25, 2022)

CCA LYRA
(1 10mm DD, $19)










(graph from KZ discord, comparison with EDA-bal from Xerus)
---
CCA Lyra is on sale now.
While i want to say that Lyra is CCA takes on EDA-Bal, the shell is different and the DD housing is different.
So while it have similar tuning, there might be more differences.


----------



## baskingshark

New Tanchjim bullet-style IEM, the ZERO:

https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1540337450052046849





Looks non detachable.

Their last budget IEM, the OLA was very good in technicalities but had an Achilles' heel of a bad fit. Their previous Tanya was quite good, warm and bassy and analoguish, hope this one will be good.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 26, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New Tanchjim bullet-style IEM, the ZERO:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1540337450052046849
> 
> ...


If this is Tanya with better clarity, it might be a must buy for me.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I've published my review of the SuperTFZ FORCE1. It's a competent and well-tuned V shaped IEM that does most things right. Despite the fact that it's pretty far from my target frequency response preference, I thoroughly enjoyed getting to know it. It isolates very well and could be a great on-the-go daily driver for many people.


----------



## Tzennn (Jun 25, 2022)

Topic: Which one do you think is better? Why?






Obviously there is something about this and i will explain later tho 
Edit: updated EQ if you want to try


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## nymz

My review of the *Sennheiser IE600* is out. This was the first stop of the European tour.

Hope you enjoy it!

​


----------



## DynamicEars

brsdrgn said:


> I've been using M11 Plus ESS (will be mentioned as M11E) for almost two months. I believe I spent enough time with it to share some opinion about it and make a comparison with Ibasso DX160. They're in different price range and ofc M11E performs better as expected. I'm just trying to give some idea for those who are looking for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have both and have similar impressions more or less.

M11 plus ESS have better sound quality overall, more neutral, exception on infamous glare of sabre chip (they don't have that glare which is good point), better true details.
Dx160 soundstage have nice large soundstage not losing too much to M11 plus ESS, and yes i confirmed they have better power both on 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced despite being smaller.
While M11 plus ESS have more natural sound, the warmer DX160 have more crispier and oomph effect on overall sound signature, the have coloration like steroid on transient that adding fun effect, like a guilty pleasure, less natural but nice on dopping, similar like "sharpen edited photos" that you will find it wow even though you know it is less natural.
Overall the M11 plus ESS is better here and there and more natural but the DX160 is great budget DAP on the sound with great price with a note slightly laggy performance because of the processor chip and bad battery life.


----------



## Jmop

There’s also the discontinued DX120 which sounds great and has strong battery life. For sale in my classifieds now


----------



## r31ya (Jun 25, 2022)

Currently trying to daily driving this thing.
Very impressive for a $19 iem.
It have its trade off against its KZ-Eda balanced. Eda balanced have more forward vocals and sparklier treble. But man, the fuller vocals (albeit a bit recessed) and soundstage is very impressive. again its a very good for a freakin $19 single dd.

KZ drama have its dividend as it force kz to improve its tuning and drivers instead of adding new one. Hopefully KZ tunings and drivers quality fully matures before they redip their toes in multi drivers iems.


----------



## brsdrgn

DynamicEars said:


> Yes I have both and have similar impressions more or less.
> 
> M11 plus ESS have better sound quality overall, more neutral, exception on infamous glare of sabre chip (they don't have that glare which is good point), better true details.
> Dx160 soundstage have nice large soundstage not losing too much to M11 plus ESS, and yes i confirmed they have better power both on 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced despite being smaller.
> ...


It's nice to see we share the similar opinion. I wonder when Ibasso will release another disrupter like dx160.

I wouldn't say no to an improved version. Some might say there's dx240 already with the same body factor. However, the price jump from 399$ to 999$ is a little too much. Would be nice to see ibasso filling 600-700$ range.


----------



## Jmop

If FiiO can do the K3 2021 in DAP form I'll buy it.


----------



## cqtek

My humble opinion about a successful model revision.
Here is the link to my review of the Reecho SG-01 OVA.
Best regards to all.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/reviews#review-28750


----------



## requal (Jun 26, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Topic: Which one do you think is better? Why?
> 
> 
> Obviously there is something about this and i will explain later tho
> Edit: updated EQ if you want to try


2nd is better to my ears, but a bit too muted. 1st is too thin and shouts.

I'm not expert, basically I'm using Wavelet to change everything, to U12t signature


----------



## Eddievox (Jun 26, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> BLON desapareceu na mediocridade nos últimos tempos, o BL-03 ainda é sem dúvida o modelo mais lendário, com lançamentos recentes sendo bastante "meh" e abaixo do esperado.
> 
> Então, como se destacar da concorrência acirrada. Sim, usando um anime babe waifuu em seu pacote.
> 
> ...


É possível que BLON tenha aludido ao 1More Pistom "Fit", ao nomear seu in ear "FAT Girl"?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Any word on the HBB Maka yet?


----------



## paulwasabii

Tanchjim ZERO graphs
https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1541305467674079232


----------



## Surf Monkey

Muse released a DAC/AMP adapter that looks a lot like the DDhifi models:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt13hhC


----------



## Jmop

paulwasabii said:


> Tanchjim ZERO graphs
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1541305467674079232


Ah yes, classic Tanchjim response of detached treble.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jun 28, 2022)

Up for sale now!
https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-x-crinacle-salnotes-dioko


----------



## superuser1

Redcarmoose said:


> Up for sale now!
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-x-crinacle-salnotes-dioko
> 
> 
> ...


When are you getting it?


----------



## Redcarmoose

superuser1 said:


> When are you getting it?


Maybe never? I don’t get to choose. I just review what they send me.


----------



## CopperFox

Redcarmoose said:


> Up for sale now!
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-x-crinacle-salnotes-dioko



"THIS PRODUCT IS A PRE-ORDER​Processing Time before shipping: 5-15 days avg.
This is a rough estimation. It may change without prior notice. "


Those look very interesting to me. Their graph has many similarities to my current favourite iem, the SFR MT100 Pro's graph - the sub-bass focus, toned-down 3KHz to 4Khz part and the high treble boost. W shape. It is also specified to have N55 magnets like the MT100 Pro and unlike the Timeless which has N52 magnets. 

The larger number here indicates a stronger magnet by a few percent.


----------



## laleeee

The TiandirenheTD09 , basshead's and treblesensitive's budget heaven. Highly recommended. 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqEf0eQ


----------



## cqtek

New product from Tempotec. It looks like a WiFi, Bluetooth, RCA and Balanced 4.4mm output DAC that also has a display and headphone output (the same as the balanced output).
It's called the Serenade X.
Tempotec's children have some very repetitive names... although they are always good children...






https://www.tempotec.net/es/products/tempotec-serenade-x
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005004457272370.html


----------



## DBaldock9

cqtek said:


> New product from Tempotec. It looks like a WiFi, Bluetooth, RCA and Balanced 4.4mm output DAC that also has a display and headphone output (the same as the balanced output).
> It's called the Serenade X.
> Tempotec's children have some very repetitive names... although they are always good children...
> 
> ...


That would make a nice addition to a PC desk, or stereo home audio system. If it can operate as a USB DAC with a Win10 PC, without having to install any drivers, it would be a great device for my desk at work.


----------



## cqtek

DBaldock9 said:


> That would make a nice addition to a PC desk, or stereo home audio system. If it can operate as a USB DAC with a Win10 PC, without having to install any drivers, it would be a great device for my desk at work.


It has a balanced output that I could use with my iFi Zen Can amplifier, so that makes it very appealing as well.


----------



## iFi audio

cqtek said:


> It has a balanced output that I could use with my iFi Zen Can amplifier, so that makes it very appealing as well.



Yup, that makes sense. That way you could use your ZEN CAN as a balanced device front to back!


----------



## Barndoor

I wonder if it can play from a USB hard drive connected to the USB port?
The 4.4mm output being on the back would mean a stand alone amp would be needed for practically.

I've been thinking for a while about a setup for the office that is compact, but keep stumbling on the source as don't want to use my phone or laptop, so this has me interested.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Speaking of weird dongle dac/amps, Muse HiFi has one now. It looks like they were trying for an Apple style design and kinda failed:






https://a.aliexpress.com/_mO0RMC2


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> That would make a nice addition to a PC desk, or stereo home audio system. If it can operate as a USB DAC with a Win10 PC, without having to install any drivers, it would be a great device for my desk at work.



I asked, in a Chat on the TempoTec website, and have been told that Windows 10 doesn't require a driver for the Serenade X, but that they do have a driver available, if one is needed.


----------



## Barndoor

Barndoor said:


> I wonder if it can play from a USB hard drive connected to the USB port?
> The 4.4mm output being on the back would mean a stand alone amp would be needed for practically.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while about a setup for the office that is compact, but keep stumbling on the source as don't want to use my phone or laptop, so this has me interested.


It doesn't support external hard drives, but Tempotec have confirmed it will support a 3TB flash drive.


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> I wonder if it can play from a USB hard drive connected to the USB port?
> The 4.4mm output being on the back would mean a stand alone amp would be needed for practically.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while about a setup for the office that is compact, but keep stumbling on the source as don't want to use my phone or laptop, so this has me interested.





Barndoor said:


> It doesn't support external hard drives, but Tempotec have confirmed it will support a 3TB flash drive.



This quote from the product webpage says - 
~~~
_Input audio source includes USB DAC, Optical input, Coaxial input, *USB Disk*, Bluetooth receiver and WIFI (Airplay & TIDAL & Qobuz)_
~~~

As @Barndoor  says - that could mean that it only supports Flash Drives, rather than regular Hard Drives (in USB enclosure).


----------



## JEHL

Wonder if planar magnetic anything measures kind of wierd in the treble response.

It seems almost every time I see one of those graphs I can tell it's produced by a planar magnetic driver. At least on IEMs since consistent measures seem to be more difficult on headphones.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Who is this guy.  He is an a*&.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Surely someone knows him just given on his attacking videos.


----------



## Vonbuddy

This guy is also known as 
Sharur​u/SexyBlowjob


----------



## Vonbuddy




----------



## InvisibleInk

Vonbuddy said:


>



You're giving this guy undeserved publicity. But thanks.


----------



## Vonbuddy

This guy does say some good things but his approach is an absolute exit.  Referring to people as idiots and have intellectual disability is a non-starter.  I don't mind differences of opinion.  But there is no place for a guy like this.


----------



## Vonbuddy

InvisibleInk said:


> You're giving this guy undeserved publicity. But thanks.


Not intended.  But you are right.  Just too many youtube posts that are without merit and borders on beyond offensive.  Last post by me on this guy.


----------



## yaps66

Vonbuddy said:


> Who is this guy.  He is an a*&.



Haha! He gives it as bad as he takes it. One of the comments on the video said that the video was satire (tongue in cheek I suppose) and he threatened to delete the comment. His personal attacks are certainly cringe-worthy!


----------



## rawrj

yaps66 said:


> Haha! He gives it as bad as he takes it. One of the comments on the video said that the video was satire (tongue in cheek I suppose) and he threatened to delete the comment. His personal attacks are certainly cringe-worthy!


Meh, yeah he had several videos where he took credit for getting Crin's original channel banned...He's a weirdo, don't give him the views.


----------



## Vonbuddy

With all the new iems I am looking at some uncommon names in the US.  Penon Vortex is interesting but I do not have it to listen to.  Can anyone tell me how this compares to Audiosense, BGVP, BQEYZ, and other lesser known iems?  I can get it for a discount but it is still close to 200 dollars.


----------



## WAON303

Vonbuddy said:


>



I find Sharur unironically compelling to watch, this guy loves looking like a complete moron.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jun 29, 2022)

Photos:


Spoiler




















 Hello, its a BQEYZ TOPAZ  . Shell style like a Summer/Spring but made on 3D photopolymer print.
Compared with my Spring 2(have a latest ver with silver nozzle). 

So, what about first impression and compare with Spring 2:  
1) less bright on mids(2-2.5kHz);
2)less a bit, subbass;
3) and a bit less upper higs, but soundstage a too wide(too a bit less wider).

 Overal - more neutral. LCP DD fits perfectly in this part, since it sounds cleaner than a regular speaker, and in general there is coherence in the sound (there is no disagreement between piezo and DD). There is one drawback - they are critical to the quality of music, if it is recorded poorly - there will be a lot of hiss, sand, sparks, if everything is recorded perfectly, then the sound will be a little bright, but very rich


----------



## r31ya (Jun 29, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> This guy is also known as
> Sharur​u/SexyBlowjob


Ah, sharur.
The dude that once chased out from kz discord for "CCA CRA EQ'd s the endgame material. No other iem come close"
Or somewhere among those line.
He also make some statement on graph but got argued by several reviewer and then gone M.IA

Surely, invoke the name enough he'll appear


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 29, 2022)

Double post...


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 29, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> This guy does say some good things but his approach is an absolute exit.  Referring to people as idiots and have intellectual disability is a non-starter.  I don't mind differences of opinion.  But there is no place for a guy like this.


Well, I have two questions for you. You're contradicting with your answers...

Did you watch it and shared it in this thread?
If yes, then you knew how he's talking about those people and still proceeding and sharing it anyway is weird. I wasted my time and in the middle I realized that this is that guy making trash talks about others.

Or you didn't watch it and shared it?

Then why? Why does a person sees the title and shares? That shows some signs about different aspects but there are rules here so I'm not going divert conservation into different matters.

Lastly,

You wrote 'this guy does some good things'. Well, that depends also on what you understand from word 'some'. Either you also lack knowledge and that makes your judgment pretty weak regarding his content or you agree with some of his videos which is strange. 

I wouldn't criticize any person opposing sth or on idea in a logic, calm, respectful manner...





Clearly an attention seeker. Nothing else.

Single driver sucks? Really?

Loser community? Really?

I feel just sorry for this guy. Feeling sorry that he feels the need to underestimate others rather than putting/providing real value. Not misleading information.

I'm sorry for this post as it's not entirely related and it's even not worth paying attention. But I believe sometimes we should question the actions of individuals and give an answer rather than just choosing silence...


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Ah, sharur.
> The dude that once chased out from kz discord for "CCA CRA EQ'd s the endgame material. No other iem come close"
> Or somewhere among those line.
> He also make some statement on graph but got argued by several reviewer and then gone M.IA
> ...


Ah yes, the "I hate Crinacle" channel. Everywhere you look, trolls, trolls, trolls!

YouTube gives people voices, it doesn't make them worth listening to.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*OMG!


*


----------



## Barndoor

DBaldock9 said:


> This quote from the product webpage says -
> ~~~
> _Input audio source includes USB DAC, Optical input, Coaxial input, *USB Disk*, Bluetooth receiver and WIFI (Airplay & TIDAL & Qobuz)_
> ~~~
> ...


I've been tempted to order the Serenade X today, but have been put off by lack of digital output. If you don't like the dac implementation then it can't be bypassed. I wonder if a firmware upgrade could allow output via the USB of if it is hardware constrained?

I've now received a message in Ali from tempotec offering a US$70 discount for signing up to the mailing list on their website, so will probably order when I receive the code.

Will probably also order a zen can for a nice little office set up.


----------



## iFi audio

Barndoor said:


> I've been tempted to order the Serenade X today, but have been put off by lack of digital output.



Yes, that's very useful for folks who'd still like to use their own DACs, but there's still place for small affordable player/DAC/amp devices.


----------



## Vonbuddy

brsdrgn said:


> Well, I have two questions for you. You're contradicting with your answers...
> 
> Did you watch it and shared it in this thread?
> If yes, then you knew how he's talking about those people and still proceeding and sharing it anyway is weird. I wasted my time and in the middle I realized that this is that guy making trash talks about others.
> ...


Yeah, I am guilty of this momentary sharing of something not worth anyone's time.  I allowed my curiosity to get me.  But I figured this community could tell me if he was just being an act or he actually believes this stuff.  I have already determined his general content is useless and attention seeking.  I was more interested in his purpose in doing so.  A person who believes what he espouses or a stand up comedy act.


----------



## brsdrgn

Vonbuddy said:


> Yeah, I am guilty of this momentary sharing of something not worth anyone's time.  I allowed my curiosity to get me.  But I figured this community could tell me if he was just being an act or he actually believes this stuff.  I have already determined his general content is useless and attention seeking.  I was more interested in his purpose in doing so.  A person who believes what he espouses or a stand up comedy act.


Further analysis of his manners, his general approach to concepts, and his beliefs towards the ones he thinks they're stupid just because they use sth he dislikes... I'd deep dive into psychology. Being so sure about yourself is trickiest thing ever. I'll not contribute to this topic anymore as this thread only for discoveries. Be careful though. Always give a chance to both sides. Listen all the ideas before making decisions. Everyone's credibility should be questioned.


----------



## Vonbuddy

brsdrgn said:


> Further analysis of his manners, his general approach to concepts, and his beliefs towards the ones he thinks they're stupid just because they use sth he dislikes... I'd deep dive into psychology. Being so sure about yourself is trickiest thing ever. I'll not contribute to this topic anymore as this thread only for discoveries. Be careful though. Always give a chance to both sides. Listen all the ideas before making decisions. Everyone's credibility should be questioned.


Point taken.  And to some extent this is related to Discovery thread because there is some assessment of new iems.  And depending too much on biases that may support one over the other.  One thing is for sure.  If you like an iem then that is most important.  No one iem is going to please all but the stinkers usually stink and the well done iems usually draw some degree of crowd attention (i.e., new 7hz plus Crinacle).


----------



## Jmop

I mean, you can't really argue that the Crin collab IEMs are all that great measurement wise. They just aren't up to scratch.


----------



## jsmiller58

Jmop said:


> I mean, you can't really argue that the Crin collab IEMs are all that great measurement wise. They just aren't up to scratch.


Hmmm.  I really enjoy my Seeaudio x Crin Midnight.  Sound wonderful and I think they measure well.


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> Who is this guy.  He is an a*&.



Agh yeah the guy who love his ONLY iem ety er2se. Not sure how he have more sub than my follower on headfi right now, sad


----------



## BCool

Jmop said:


> I mean, you can't really argue that the Crin collab IEMs are all that great measurement wise. They just aren't up to scratch.





jsmiller58 said:


> Hmmm.  I really enjoy my Seeaudio x Crin Midnight.  Sound wonderful and I think they measure well.



I'm pretty sure the Dusks are _the _default recommendation at their price point too


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> I've been tempted to order the Serenade X today, but have been put off by lack of digital output. If you don't like the dac implementation then it can't be bypassed. I wonder if a firmware upgrade could allow output via the USB of if it is hardware constrained?
> 
> I've now received a message in Ali from tempotec offering a US$70 discount for signing up to the mailing list on their website, so will probably order when I receive the code.
> 
> Will probably also order a zen can for a nice little office set up.



Yes, it would be nice if the Serenade X also had SPDIF Out, and the BT Transmit capabilities of the FiiO BTA30...  
Oh, and I'd like to be able to add music apps, other than the 3 they include.


----------



## yaps66

jsmiller58 said:


> Hmmm.  I really enjoy my Seeaudio x Crin Midnight.  Sound wonderful and I think they measure well.


Yes. The midnight is a good set but the mids are to my ears too withdrawn for me. The bass on the midnight is quite delicious though!


----------



## brsdrgn

Tzennn said:


> Agh yeah the guy who love his ONLY iem ety er2se. Not sure how he have more sub than my follower on headfi right now, sad


He likes moondrop variations also and he boiled chu in milk(for real).


----------



## Tzennn

brsdrgn said:


> He likes moondrop variations also and he boiled chu in milk(for real).


HOW DARE HIM PUT OUR WAIFU INSIDE A BOILED MILK LIKE THAT. BRUH. But maybe we should stop talking about him before he can gain more sub   actually i think he have account on headfi too


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


>



He's so full of s***! The Timeless are better sounding that a plethora or newer IEM's released in the $20-$300.00 range, and they sure as hell are better than the Mofasest Trio I spent $600.00 on and regretted every minute of.


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> It doesn't support external hard drives, but Tempotec have confirmed it will support a 3TB flash drive.



Did they happen to mention whether you use the little touchscreen, or the interface through the HiBy Music app, to enter Passwords for things like WiFi and streaming apps?


----------



## Barndoor

DBaldock9 said:


> Did they happen to mention whether you use the little touchscreen, or the interface through the HiBy Music app, to enter Passwords for things like WiFi and streaming apps?


No, didn't ask. Would assume devices screen if software is similar to that of the V1. I'll let you know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> He's so full of s***! The Timeless are better sounding that a plethora or newer IEM's released in the $20-$300.00 range, and they sure as hell are better than the Mofasest Trio I spent $600.00 on and regretted every minute of.


I thought people didn't take Sharur seriously.

He's that audio community shitposter no one asked for.


----------



## Jmop

I actually might get the new Aria. In BGGAR's graph in his video review the treble looks more linear, though the more obvious difference is the relatively flatter bass.


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> I actually might get the new Aria. In BGGAR's graph in his video review the treble looks more linear, though the more obvious difference is the relatively flatter bass.


But we have Dioko right around the corner


----------



## r31ya

Tzennn said:


> But we have Dioko right around the corner


If aria have satisfying bass (not bass-lite), i would argue that aria still competitive from that punch that Dynamic Driver have and planar didn't have.
But since its bass-lite, with Planar Dioko priced at $99 in the corner, i would rather wait for Dioko early review.


----------



## ostapo

r31ya said:


> If aria have satisfying bass (not bass-lite), i would argue that aria still competitive from that punch that Dynamic Driver have and planar didn't have.
> But since its bass-lite, with Planar Dioko priced at $99 in the corner, i would rather wait for Dioko early review.


Moondrop Aria Snow Edition has a great, not lightweight bass. I am very happy that they have become better than the 2021 version.


----------



## r31ya (Jun 30, 2022)

ostapo said:


> Moondrop Aria Snow Edition has a great, not lightweight bass. I am very happy that they have become better than the 2021 version.


Thats interesting, if its have great good quality bass, it might be good competitor to Dioko.
especially that it apparently improve the already great mids.

Btr, the iem pattern there looks great, but i wonder why its not, you know, white for "Snow Edition".
I guess Chengdu snow looks different.


----------



## ostapo (Jun 30, 2022)

Aria's bass is good. It's not bloated, but it's not compressed either. The headphones sound especially good in conjunction with the Cayin N3Pro and Moondrop Moonriver 2. The Sony NW-A105 cannot reveal the potential of the headphones at all.
I also expected white, but as you can see, it was a publicity ploy from Moondrop


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends, here is my review of the P1 MAX.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...-universal-in-ear-monitor.25818/review/28777/

Just feed it with plenty of current and it is great.


----------



## JEHL

I never trusted anyone who hearts own comments ln YouTube.


----------



## WAON303

JEHL said:


> I never trusted anyone who hearts own comments ln YouTube.



Sharur is like the embodiment of this.

I've never seen anyone like every single one of their comments.


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> He's so full of s***! The Timeless are better sounding that a plethora or newer IEM's released in the $20-$300.00 range, and they sure as hell are better than the Mofasest Trio I spent $600.00 on and regretted every minute of.


Haha....yeah I'm still regretting mine tbh !! lol...each time I'm reminded about the Timeless I kinda wish I had them instead !!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

activatorfly said:


> Haha....yeah I'm still regretting mine tbh !! lol...each time I'm reminded about the Timeless I kinda wish I had them instead !!


Hey buddy! Long time no speak. Yeah, that was a huge waste of money. At least I got half my money back when I sold them, and since the combo of the RE800 silver and the timeless, I haven't been compelled to buy anything new. Not for almost 7 months. That's easily a new record!!


----------



## rayliam80

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hey buddy! Long time no speak. Yeah, that was a huge waste of money. At least I got half my money back when I sold them, and since the combo of the RE800 silver and the timeless, I haven't been compelled to buy anything new. Not for almost 7 months. That's easily a new record!!



I wish the RE800 Silver that I recently bought on Amazon worked out for me. It had awful, awful driver flex despite sounding so good. I never experienced driver flex quite like that. I just went ahead and returned them after several tip rolls.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

rayliam80 said:


> I wish the RE800 Silver that I recently bought on Amazon worked out for me. It had awful, awful driver flex despite sounding so good. I never experienced driver flex quite like that. I just went ahead and returned them after several tip rolls.


That sucks my friend. I've had it happen before though, with TWO IEM's that I loved...the Sony XBA30 and the Fischer Audio Silver Bullets. Just couldn't made them happen due to driver flex. I feel ya.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That sucks my friend. I've had it happen before though, with TWO IEM's that I loved...the Sony XBA30 and the Fischer Audio Silver Bullets. Just couldn't made them happen due to driver flex. I feel ya.



Driver flex sucks, it seems to be related to ear anatomy and/or type of eartips used, but sometimes it is just down to bad IEM housing/venting design, like for example, some IEMs like the Oriveti New Primacy and iBasso IT00 are infamous for driver flex.

Nevertheless, driver flex can be mitigated in a few ways though:

1) Use foam tips instead of silicone tips, works sometimes for me. Probably cause the foam is porous and lets air escape thru the foams rather than going into the IEM shell.

2) Sometimes using another silicone tip that has lesser isolation/seal may reduce driver flex, though at the expense of isolation. Try a variety of different ear tips and sizes if you can, some tips give more driver flex than others.

3) Try opening your mouth and/or pulling up the ear before inserting the IEM, this opens the ear canal a bit for more space to insert the eartip, and hopefully some air can escape during insertion with the bigger diameter of the ear canal. ENT doctors use this technique too to open the ear canal larger for insertion of probes.

4) Insert the ear tip slowly or at an angle, and do not insert too deeply initially, and slowly make fine adjustments to push it in.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> iBasso IT00 are infamous for driver flex.


Oh god, not the IT00.

I always get some driver flex when I wear mine.

The Starfield also gives me a fair amount of flex too.


----------



## Carpet (Jul 1, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Oh god, not the IT00.
> 
> I always get some driver flex when I wear mine.
> 
> The Starfield also gives me a fair amount of flex too.


Starsea too, but I still love listening to it! 

Pushing the nozzle against the side of the ear canal relieves it for me.


----------



## yaps66

Carpet said:


> Starsea too, but I still love listening to it!
> 
> Pushing the nozzle against the side of the ear canal relieves it for me.


I’ve been listening to the Starsea on my M7. Very nice match indeed!


----------



## activatorfly (Jul 1, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Hey buddy! Long time no speak. Yeah, that was a huge waste of money. At least I got half my money back when I sold them, and since the combo of the RE800 silver and the timeless, I haven't been compelled to buy anything new. Not for almost 7 months. That's easily a new record!!


Exactly the reason why I've not been on here for so long...the fact that you're still  referring to RE800 silver and the Timeless speaks volumes tbh !!...Strangely I've just recorded a vinyl LP (onto CD-RW via Pioneer deck)...by an electronica band called 7 Hurtz ! lol...one review states that Timeless' soundstage is wide but not very deep...is this true? I'd like to audition them - as I imagine the mids & sub bass of the 7Hz to excel. Yesterday I added Sony DEJ955 Silver Portable CD Player to my DAP set up, it sounds awesome through NX4 DSD...tried rotating some sets - it compares favourably to SQ of Sony NW-ZX300A (balanced output.) Yet to listen to the rest of my collection using this config - so far tried out Trio, KZ DQ6, Tape Pro, NM2+...Trio still handle being amped well & have a decent stage (- obvs should've retailed around max: £150.)....Not tried Wold yet, but the standout set for me is the ApeSonic Rain - they convey a very warm organic presentation + spherical holophonic stage - which suits my listening preferences perfectly - keep me posted regarding any upcoming no-brainer new releases ok??.....cheers pal.....have fun !!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crazy generous GIVEAWAY from Tempotec.

This is your chance to win the upcoming V6 DAP...as well as new Serenade X BT DAC-AMP music station!
check this out:
https://www.facebook.com/101003922618734/posts/128769743175485

PS: Tempotec V6 dual AK4493SE DAP will sell for 270$ on Kickstarter in mid July.
Suggested price for october official release=400$ (it can become 350$ too....will not be above 400 for sure)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My review of the Penon Vortex is now published. Penon is breaking out from the niche they have inhabited up to this point with their house sound, and are now challenging the wider market. The Vortex is playing at an absolutely class-leading level in the technical department, while retaining a much more restrained version of their trademark lower mids tuning prowess.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

activatorfly said:


> Exactly the reason why I've not been on here for so long...the fact that you're still  referring to RE800 silver and the Timeless speaks volumes tbh !!...Strangely I've just recorded a vinyl LP (onto CD-RW via Pioneer deck)...by an electronica band called 7 Hurtz ! lol...one review states that Timeless' soundstage is wide but not very deep...is this true? I'd like to audition them - as I imagine the mids & sub bass of the 7Hz to excel. Yesterday I added Sony DEJ955 Silver Portable CD Player to my DAP set up, it sounds awesome through NX4 DSD...tried rotating some sets - it compares favourably to SQ of Sony NW-ZX300A (balanced output.) Yet to listen to the rest of my collection using this config - so far tried out Trio, KZ DQ6, Tape Pro, NM2+...Trio still handle being amped well & have a decent stage (- obvs should've retailed around max: £150.)....Not tried Wold yet, but the standout set for me is the ApeSonic Rain - they convey a very warm organic presentation + spherical holophonic stage - which suits my listening preferences perfectly - keep me posted regarding any upcoming no-brainer new releases ok??.....cheers pal.....have fun !!


Your friend would be right. the soundstage is quite expanded and wide l to right, but doesn't have the best depth. Still, it's a excellent stereo listen, and i love the resolution and the detail retrieval.


----------



## Tzennn

By the way someone already got Dioko ...
Facebook link


----------



## yaps66

Tzennn said:


> By the way someone already got Dioko ...
> Facebook link


Yes. Jason from Chifi Audio Reviews. He probably got an advance review set. Nice review.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 2, 2022)

Unfortunately, it seems that 7hz was in a rush to push out the Dioko and there seems to be some QC issues:






Seems production is paused for now, but our friends here who are early adopters, might wanna check if your set is affected. Those wanting to ride the Dioko hypetrain, maybe also better not buy existing stock in the shops until it is verified that the issue is fixed!


----------



## yaps66

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately, it seems that 7hz was in a rush to push out the Dioko and there seems to be some QC issues:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems production is paused for now, but our friends here who are early adopters, might wanna check if your set is affected. Those wanting to ride the Dioko hypetrain, maybe also better not buy existing stock in the shops until it is verified that the issue if fixed!


Mine has shipped so I may be one of the 150+.


----------



## WAON303 (Jul 2, 2022)

The Timeless had dodgy QC from what I've heard.

It's not hard to postpone a release to ensure that your product has good QC, it's not like 7hz was losing ground in the Planar wars, I think the Timeless was still selling fairly well even after the hype train reached it's destination.

When will chi-fi companies learn?


----------



## baskingshark

yaps66 said:


> Mine has shipped so I may be one of the 150+.



Damn, I sincerely hope they rectify it for you bro. Look forward to your impressions (once the real tuning filters come in).



WAON303 said:


> The Timeless had dodgy QC from what I've heard.
> 
> It's not hard to postpone a release to ensure that your product has good QC.
> 
> When will chi-fi companies learn?



Sigh, the CHIFI QC rears its ugly head again. Maybe in a rush to get units produced, QC was overlooked. This is not the first time and won't be the last for sure.


----------



## yaps66

baskingshark said:


> Damn, I sincerely hope they rectify it for you bro. Look forward to your impressions (once the real tuning filters come in).


Will do so! Still have the Timeless so can do A/B with them!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately, it seems that 7hz was in a rush to push out the Dioko and there seems to be some QC issues:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems production is paused for now, but our friends here who are early adopters, might wanna check if your set is affected. Those wanting to ride the Dioko hypetrain, maybe also better not buy existing stock in the shops until it is verified that the issue is fixed!



They did the same thing with screwing up the filters on the the Kirin too. Is this a new Hammer Horror flic "Curse of the Planars"! 

Hopefully Tin Hifi having ridden the planar train before, won't have included any "fun" surprises on my P1 Max.


----------



## Dsnuts

Happy independence weekend to my fellow Americans. Finally finished my views on the Vulkans. These are Dunus take on the fun signature. Might not please the sound purists but are an entertaining set to listen to. My take on the Vulkans https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-vulkan.25887/review/28794/


----------



## yaps66

yaps66 said:


> Will do so! Still have the Timeless so can do A/B with them!


So Linsoul sent me an email to confirm that I am one the lucky 150+ to receive the mod kit! Horrah! I'm officially an ametuer modder!


----------



## TheVortex

yaps66 said:


> So Linsoul sent me an email to confirm that I am one the lucky 150+ to receive the mod kit! Horrah! I'm officially an ametuer modder!


Same here but I will graph it before and after and even if the unit I have on the way is even affected.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Shame to hear of the QC issue. I think for the most part failure rates seem pretty low though with the various brands - certainly in my own experience and from reading various threads here and Facebook etc. But I'm sure when demand is there, it can be easier to rush stuff out the door and result in issues! 

I guess the measure is how the brand deal with the problem to resolve in terms of communication and the solution - looks like 7hz on top of it anyway, must be a right pain for small businesses to deal with this type of thing.


----------



## WAON303

Sharur just posted a video bashing Crinacle because 7hz screwed up.

Why am I not surprised? I think one of his shitposts (Now gone by the looks of it.) was Sharur saying that Crin was expecting a Baby and he should name it Mechanicle or some dumb crap I can't remember because I only saw the video for a brief moment.

Sharur gives me Dillon The Hacker vibes, For those who aren't familar with this guy, he used to troll Pewdiepie a ton back in the day and actually got somewhat famous for his trolling.

It sucks that Crinacle has had issues with 2 collabs so far, chi-fi QC might not change for the better in the long run.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> Sharur just posted a video bashing Crinacle because 7hz screwed up.
> 
> Why am I not surprised? I think one of his shitposts (Now gone by the looks of it.) was Sharur saying that Crin was expecting a Baby and he should name it Mechanicle or some dumb crap I can't remember because I only saw the video for a brief moment.
> 
> ...



You do know that YouTube has a useful setting in the options menu for each post - "Don't recommend channel"

Just like the ignore option here. If someone has shown themselves to be bigoted, deceitful, arrogant or cruel. You do not have to waste your limited time on this planet listening to their ravings. Trolls seek attention, better not to give it, you will only encourage further bad behavior.

"Tucker Who?"


----------



## WAON303

Carpet said:


> You do know that YouTube has a useful setting in the options menu for each post - "Don't recommend channel"
> 
> Just like the ignore option here. If someone has shown themselves to be bigoted, deceitful, arrogant or cruel. You do not have to waste your limited time on this planet listening to their ravings. Trolls seek attention, better not to give it, you will only encourage further bad behavior.
> 
> "Tucker Who?"


True, I've given this guy a bit too much attention.


----------



## Jmop

The measurements in his vid on Moondrop's upcoming headphones aren't terrible, but that's based on shape since I can't make out the dB level.


----------



## jsmiller58

WAON303 said:


> chi-fi QC might not change for the better in the long run.


I think you (and others) might be being a bit too harsh.  Mistakes happen in any market.  The overwhelming number of my +30 IEMs come from Chinese companies, and none have had an issue.  That's not to say that there aren't issues in Chinese IEMs, of course there are.  But we are unlikely to take note of when there are no problems, instead taking note of when there are problems.  So if we see a few problems we think there must be many.

One other observation... I think that if you are jumping in on the first buy of anything you run the risk of experiencing a problem.  Unless you really need to be among the first, it is best to let others blaze that purchasing trail.  That way if there are early problems you can wait them out.

Just my $0.02.  I am sure many will disagree with me.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

jsmiller58 said:


> I think you (and others) might be being a bit too harsh.  Mistakes happen in any market.  The overwhelming number of my +30 IEMs come from Chinese companies, and none have had an issue.  That's not to say that there aren't issues in Chinese IEMs, of course there are.  But we are unlikely to take note of when there are no problems, instead taking note of when there are problems.  So if we see a few problems we think there must be many.
> 
> One other observation... I think that if you are jumping in on the first buy of anything you run the risk of experiencing a problem.  Unless you really need to be among the first, it is best to let others blaze that purchasing trail.  That way if there are early problems you can wait them out.
> 
> Just my $0.02.  I am sure many will disagree with me.


Even Apple has QC issues, especially on first generation products. It’s a fact of life in our electronic age.


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio comparison of Aria Snow edition vs Aria and Dunu Titan S


----------



## gadgetgod

Got to try the HiBy Lasya with my R5 Gen 2 recently. The pairing was quite good, class A on the R52 and the Lasya paired well together. Lasya seemed to have a rich lower end with a clean and accurate midrange presentation. Treble has got a good bite to it, I feel there is a minor bit of sibilance present too but nothing offensive. Overall an amazing combination for a portable on-the-go setup. I got only like 30-40 mins with the pair, so these are just my initial impressions. Maybe someday I will get a loaner unit from my friend and will drop a detailed review too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os133-iem-cables.25829/reviews#review-28806


----------



## Ace Bee

gadgetgod said:


> Got to try the HiBy Lasya with my R5 Gen 2 recently. The pairing was quite good, class A on the R52 and the Lasya paired well together. Lasya seemed to have a rich lower end with a clean and accurate midrange presentation. Treble has got a good bite to it, I feel there is a minor bit of sibilance present too but nothing offensive. Overall an amazing combination for a portable on-the-go setup. I got only like 30-40 mins with the pair, so these are just my initial impressions. Maybe someday I will get a loaner unit from my friend and will drop a detailed review too.


No worries mate, will send it to you once I'm done with it 😁


----------



## baskingshark

Shuoer is releasing a new single DD: https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/...mJuuKBAGpFYsTUnTCgTVimFz3aGWt79sC8Q5KQLTyaRgl

Called the D13


----------



## gadgetgod

S


baskingshark said:


> Shuoer is releasing a new single DD: https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/...mJuuKBAGpFYsTUnTCgTVimFz3aGWt79sC8Q5KQLTyaRgl
> 
> Called the D13


S12 was very good. I loved it. Fingers crossed for the D13 too now hehe


----------



## cqtek (Jul 4, 2022)

Two new arrivals today:

TRN Kirin: A priori, I was expecting different profiles, something more similar to the S12 or Timeless. But it's a more classical tuning, in V. It has similarities with the recent Reecho SG-01 OVA, but with less sub-bass and slightly more balanced/brighter. I didn't expect the treble to have the classic control roll-off and expected it to be softer. In the end I'm going to end up loathing the double peak 2kHz/4-5kHz and the control valley in the treble. I know there are a lot of profiles like that, that's why I like it when I hear something different. Excited mid-highs I like, but only for a little while.
However, I was expecting something different in the Atmospheric Immersion filter, however that part looks (keeping distance) like the LZ A2 Pro... which I didn't like very much.
I noticed that the filters and capsules are not very well matched between their sizes. Actually, there are more differences between the Reference filter and the Transparency filter because the nozzles are different sizes, more than you might guess from the graph.
But all of these impressions are without shooting, just listening to a couple of songs.



BQEYZ Topaz: I was told that they were more bass-heavy. Clearly, slightly below the Summer, but as their mid-highs are more controlled, it does give that feeling. Actually, these are the BQEYZs with the most tamed piezo driver in the series, which is appreciated. On a first listen between this and the TRN, I prefer the Topaz, even because it is similar to the Autumn but without the peak at 5kHz. Specially dedicated to those who are sensitive to this peak.




What I don't like about the two models are the differences between the two capsules in some parts of the sound. The brain reconstructs, but to a certain extent...
See my Squiglink for more details and comparisons.

Pd.: Please take these impressions with a pinch of salt. My opinion may change after the burning (both real and cerebral). For now, I'm liking the Topaz, good bass texture and close and vivid vocals, splashy treble. All three bands enjoy their share of the spotlight.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gadgetgod said:


> S
> 
> S12 was very good. I loved it. Fingers crossed for the D13 too now hehe



I’m very fond of the S12 and Shuoer has a solid track record with their hybrid sets too. A single DD is interesting. I’m curious to see what tech they use for it.


----------



## Scuba Devils

baskingshark said:


> Shuoer is releasing a new single DD: https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/...mJuuKBAGpFYsTUnTCgTVimFz3aGWt79sC8Q5KQLTyaRgl
> 
> Called the D13



I have an addiction to single DDs! I'll have to add to the list... 

My Technics TZ700 arrived today, early impressions are excellent.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Scuba Devils said:


> I have an addiction to single DDs! I'll have to add to the list...
> 
> My Technics TZ700 arrived today, early impressions are excellent.



That's a kilobuck IEM!

Amazon link


----------



## prawdziwysimone

Scuba Devils said:


> I have an addiction to single DDs! I'll have to add to the list...
> 
> My Technics TZ700 arrived today, early impressions are excellent.


I would love to get them one day. IMO perfect FR and simple, not eye catching design


----------



## Scuba Devils

InvisibleInk said:


> That's a kilobuck IEM!
> 
> Amazon link



I got them for a better price but still certainly an expensive set. They sound fantastic, not unlike IE900 and have the potential to take the throne as top DD in my collection - first day of honeymoon so need more time, I tend to start with 'happy ears' when i get a new set!


----------



## Scuba Devils

prawdziwysimone said:


> I would love to get them one day. IMO perfect FR and simple, not eye catching design



Yes they have a nice balanced sound and excellent resolution, a pristine style of tuning. I think I actually prefer the bass vs IE900, the quality of sub sounds more correct in the overall presentation. Incredibly light too and very comfortable. They like a decent bit of power, same as IE900.


----------



## Carpet

Scuba Devils said:


> I got them for a better price but still certainly an expensive set. They sound fantastic, not unlike IE900 and have the potential to take the throne as top DD in my collection - first day of honeymoon so need more time, I tend to start with 'happy ears' when i get a new set!


I'm that way with the I3 Pro at the moment. When I tried them straight out of the box my jaw dropped. Rich and immersive. After 100 hours no real changes.

Oh yeah, I also have some other pairs apparently...


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio Tangzu Shimin Li and Hidizs MD4


----------



## PopZeus

Picked up the Elixir, and while the fit & comfort is a bit finnicky, that IEM's superpower is the bass and mids and has me hooked. Much prefer it to the KATO. Treble quality and extension goes to Moodrop's 1DD IEM (though I don't like the typical Moondrop-boosted lower treble). Really, the bigger difference is that the Elixir isn't as comfortable and the sound changes depending on insertion depth.


----------



## Nimweth

Carpet said:


> I'm that way with the I3 Pro at the moment. When I tried them straight out of the box my jaw dropped. Rich and immersive. After 100 hours no real changes.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also have some other pairs apparently...


The i3 Pro sounds even better with a replacement cable. The TRI Grace S 2.5mm balanced is a particularly good match.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-pac480-iem-cable.25228/reviews#review-28808


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Shuoer is releasing a new single DD: https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/...mJuuKBAGpFYsTUnTCgTVimFz3aGWt79sC8Q5KQLTyaRgl
> 
> Called the D13



So here are some pics of the upcoming Shuoer single DD, the D13:

https://www.facebook.com/letshuoer/...SB4ffo2PhRPaqJf4ZGLut8HnCSNhhVM5UtLKxNJUXoBjl





LOL looks like a DUNU DK series shell ain't it?


----------



## baskingshark

This year is truly the year of the planar wars.

Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!





https://www.facebook.com/kinera2017...VTaN1h47DXTtYDmUgVXiuYn7fqoekghxrDYU5QgPb5pbl


----------



## Ceilidh

baskingshark said:


> This year is truly the year of the planar wars.
> 
> Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!
> 
> ...


well at leat, even if it's not as good as the competition in that price bracket, it will be pretty.
I really like how Kinera's products look.


----------



## G777

baskingshark said:


> This year is truly the year of the planar wars.
> 
> Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!
> 
> ...


This is such an odd design for a planar driver. 

I wonder how big it is and what the magnet configuration looks like. And if it's supposed to be a full-range driver.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Jul 8, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> This year is truly the year of the planar wars.
> 
> Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!
> 
> ...



Here’s what I notice about this.

Assuming that the image is the actual driver and not a housing over the ones we’ve seen, this looks like a statement: “We designed a new driver from the ground up, unlike the other planar IEMs which are clearly using one or two basic designs.” The Muse and the Kirin seem to use the exact same driver, for example. It’s easy to _say_ you have a custom in house driver. It’s another to _show_ that driver and clearly demonstrate that it’s different from the ones you’ve seen to date.

That seems promising to me.


----------



## Ichos

The Moondrop Aria Snow edition is very very good.

Find out why here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-snow-edition.25942/review/28821/

Thank you very much for reading.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> This year is truly the year of the planar wars.
> 
> Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!
> 
> ...


Never tried Kinera IEMs but people who have heard their IEMs seem to come with the same conclusion: Style over substance.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 6, 2022)

One of the first hybrid planars was the TRi i3. It developed a small cult following. A dynamic driver, a planar and a balanced armature. The original became known as the 'ear potato' due to its shape. It was beautifully crafted though. Shortly the IMR ACE hybrid is starting delivery. A CNT, ADLC coated driver, a planar and a bone conductor. Judging by the other IMR IEMs it may well be top notch. The TRi i3 still holds it's own but does not have that unique sound that the Shuoer S12, that amazing drumskin reproduction and textures, that the S12 does. The newer TRi i3 Pro though is still representing the planar hybrid IEM world. It is great to see the rise of the planar, they really improve our IEM choices and represent amazing value.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

dharmasteve said:


> One of the first hybrid planars was the TRi i3. It developed a small cult following. A dynamic driver, a planar and a balanced armature. The original became known as the 'ear potato' due to its shape. It was beautifully crafted though. Shortly the IMR ACE hybrid is starting delivery. A CNT, ADLC coated driver, a planar and a bone conductor. Judging by the other IMR IEMs it may well be top notch. The TRi i3 still holds it's own but does not have that unique sound that the Shuoer S12, that amazing drumskin reproduction and textures, that the S12 does. The newer TRi i3 Pro though is still representing the planar hybrid IEM world. It is great to see the rise of the planar, they really improve our IEM choices and represent amazing value.


Then there's the Shuoer Tape Pro...with the wonkiest tonality ever! Not sure I'd take another flier on a Shuoer product?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we on Headfonia find out how the TinHiFi P1 Max performs and sounds

https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-p1-max-review/


----------



## Nimweth

I recently received the Hidizs MD4 IEMs for review. You may find my review here:
https://audiosolace.com/hidizs-md4-review/


----------



## Nimweth

Since writing my review of the Hidizs MD4 I have experimented with different cables. Fitted with the balanced cable from the Shuoer Tape Pro and with the switches set to "treble" (both switches down), the MD4 is sounding superb with a remarkable transparency and a much improved soundstage,  with none of the treble issues mentioned in the review. It's a winner!


----------



## baskingshark

7 Hz, hot on the heels of the Dioko, are releasing a budget single DD, the ZERO.

https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...Y9EfEJUwTc5FcQLsANHybkubBifh7cJrgGPqJgD9VgoLl






Hope the QC won't be zero this time!


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> 7 Hz, hot on the heels of the Dioko, are releasing a budget single DD, the ZERO.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...Y9EfEJUwTc5FcQLsANHybkubBifh7cJrgGPqJgD9VgoLl
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed on the QC! I wonder if that outer port cover is removable/replaceable for tuning purposes...or just prototyping...


----------



## ian91 (Jul 7, 2022)

Received my _*Aria Snow Edition*_ the other day. I was hoping for a decent step-up technically from the Chu but I'm finding it hard to get excited about this one. I'm not sure if it's just because I'm coming off the back of the Penon Vortex (an excellent, bright-neutral but 'fun' set), but the Aria Snow seems to suffer from the same lack of macrodynamic impact across the FR as the Chu. Also, the bass feels flat and soft at the edges. Both the Chu and Aria Snow share the same tuning but I don't think it's the tuning but Moondrops driver implementation/filters/shell. Vocals are subpar, male vocals are thin and female vocals are slightly strident and I'm getting frequent shout and sibilance. There was a similar lick of sibilance on the Chu - I'm more confident in putting this down to the tuning and my own personal sensitivities. Most disappointing are the technicalities. It's not the step up I was expecting...resolution is average, stage width is decent but the imaging is poor, as is soundstage depth and instrument separation.

If you liked the Chu but wanted more technically...I'm not sure I can recommend this one.


Edit: DAWN arrived in the same package and so far it's a nice little dongle with decent power output and tonal presentation. Still prefer the RU6 though.


----------



## G777

ian91 said:


> Received my _*Aria Snow Edition*_ the other day. I was hoping for a decent step-up technically from the Chu but I'm finding it hard to get excited about this one. I'm not sure if it's just because I'm coming off the back of the Penon Vortex (an excellent, bright-neutral but 'fun' set), but the Aria Snow seems to suffer from the same lack of macrodynamic impact across the FR as the Chu. Also, the bass feels flat and soft at the edges. Both the Chu and Aria Snow share the same tuning but I don't think it's the tuning but Moondrops driver implementation/filters/shell. Vocals are subpar, male vocals are thin and female vocals are slightly strident and I'm getting frequent shout and sibilance. There was a similar lick of sibilance on the Chu - I'm more confident in putting this down to the tuning and my own personal sensitivities. Most disappointing are the technicalities. It's not the step up I was expecting...resolution is average, stage width is decent but the imaging is poor, as is soundstage depth and instrument separation.
> 
> If you liked the Chu but wanted more technically...I'm not sure I can recommend this one.
> 
> ...


Your impressions seems consistent with the others I've seen online. 
The Aria SE is allegedly using an older generation driver from the Kanas Pro, which may explain the disappointing technical performance. I've read that the original Aria has better technicalities, and even that one I would regard as unspectacular.

On a different note, how does the Vortex compare with Vernus?


----------



## Ichos

The Aria Snow has better technicalities than the Aria 2021, nothing super spectacular though.
And I am not hearing any kind of shouting or strident vocals not any sibilance.


----------



## ian91

G777 said:


> Your impressions seems consistent with the others I've seen online.
> The Aria SE is allegedly using an older generation driver from the Kanas Pro, which may explain the disappointing technical performance. I've read that the original Aria has better technicalities, and even that one I would regard as unspectacular.
> 
> On a different note, how does the Vortex compare with Vernus?



It's a shame, I enjoyed the Chu for what it was worth but felt it lacked the dynamics to make it musical enough for me. On the graph alone, apart from some possible upper mid emphasis that doesn't seem to suit, it really appeals to me.

The _*Vernus*_ (Reference nozzle) and_ *Vortex*_ are in the same ballpark i.e. incredibly competent single DDs and offer alot for the cash. The Vernus is more exciting in the low end and the Vortex more exciting in the top end. Noteweight is heavier on the Vernus which makes it a more physical listen but for string reproduction the Vortex has the better uppermid/treble presentation that winds its way around any sibilance without losing fundamental and harmonic detail (some of which I feel is lost in the Vernus). Resolving power is quite similar but there's better clarity on the Vortex, this is especially apparent in the bass where the Vortex is much tighter with greater detail. I hear the Vernus as more 'organic' due to its low mid emphasis but the Vortex is not unnatural in its noteweight or tonality, it's just slightly lighter and brighter. Vernus has the wider stage and greater separation but it's not as tall as the Vortex and has less depth. The Vortex presents things closer to the head but with better dimensionality and imaging.

While the FR are quite different, the value they offer on paper is very similar. It's hard to say if one 'beats' the other, they just cater for different tastes. Given that the Vortex is not a limited run like the Vernus, it's obviously going to be easier to acquire for those interested in a very good single DD.


----------



## ian91

Ichos said:


> And I am not hearing any kind of shouting or strident vocals not any sibilance.



That's interesting. I don't consider myself super sensitive to either shout or sibilance and prefer bright-neutral tunings. The stridency is a different issue, it's not a harsh texturing of vocals but there's a balance towards the high end that makes female vocals sound on the artificial side of things. What I consider 'neutral' and also 'natural' is probably different to yours, so maybe we can just agree to disagree? Either way, regardless of what I perceive to be its tonal shortcomings, technically it isn't up to much either.


----------



## Ichos

ian91 said:


> That's interesting. I don't consider myself super sensitive to either shout or sibilance and prefer bright-neutral tunings. The stridency is a different issue, it's not a harsh texturing of vocals but there's a balance towards the high end that makes female vocals sound on the artificial side of things. What I consider 'neutral' and also 'natural' is probably different to yours, so maybe we can just agree to disagree? Either way, regardless of what I perceive to be its tonal shortcomings, technically it isn't up to much either.


While I agree on the technicalities, I find tonal accuracy superb but we all hear differently.
Anyway in case that you are interested here is my opinion on the Aria Snow.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-snow-edition.25942/review/28821/


----------



## ian91

Ichos said:


> While I agree on the technicalities, I find tonal accuracy superb but we all hear differently.
> Anyway in case that you are interested here is my opinion on the Aria Snow.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-snow-edition.25942/review/28821/



I'll have a read, cheers!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Yanyin Moonlight review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yanyin-moonlight.25905/review/28826/



One word: endgame.


----------



## Ichos

The new Hidizs MD4 is a very competitive and enjoyable earphone with 4 different sound profiles.
It feels at home with all kinds of music and I consider it a true all rounder.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-md4-4-balanced-armature-drivers.25921/review/28830/


----------



## pushyo2khun (Jul 11, 2022)

*Thieaudio Elixir: A moderate-sized ramble*
_Still learning the lingo, apologies for the confusion. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable who also owns this set can clarify & correct what I'm trying to convey_

*EDIT: *Just get KBear 07 eartips. Completely changed the game, all the complaints I have about the upper mids are resolved. Cleanest IEM I have experienced. *Just Do It!*

After a day, I appreciate Elixir for what it is & am impressed by the details it put forward. I think this is the only DD whose treble I don’t think sounds like it’s coming from a broken device. Not Olina, not Oxygen.

People has remarked that the bass is “tastefully done” and I’m inclined to take this IEM as a benchmark for that. It’s not overpowering and has good enough presence/warmth. Another thing that I appreciate is that male voices don’t sound like they have more “body” than they should (is that what “muddy” is)?

However I can’t help but feel like someone has applied a “sharpen” filter. Vocals almost always sound like the person has a dry throat/has a husky voice. I get the impression that the “air” has been artificially boosted. Is this what people meant when they say sparkly? Sizzle is another word that comes to mind. I’ve been playing with EQ to reduce the “sharpened” effect to no success.
All this led me to believe that I dislike emphasis on upper midrange. Precog’s pondering mentioned that he has a lower pinna gain than standard. Maybe I’m the same?
Cymbals/xylophone(?) have a very sharp attack but the decay lingers around a bit longer than I used to, which is a unique experience to me - I would describe the sound as damp. I previously described it as warm yet engaging but now I suspect that I mistook "warmth" with the weird decay. It's like when you put an ingredient on an oiled pan: the sharp "sizzle" after impact is obviously more obvious but you can still hear a hint of the boiling oil in the background, if it makes sense.

Overall, I think it’s a well done set. Definitely one that you can enjoy your music with, especially those featuring electric guitars. Man those sounded good - the plucking sensation, the distortion and all. But I can say it’s not for me who would be better served with a smoother set.

_Addendum: a few technical definitions that I can’t still wrap my head around_

Texture: I just don’t get it.
Extension: how much the frequency at the edge of normal hearing range that gets emphasized (I assume), but someone mentioned that it’s related to texture & dynamics?
Transients: I vaguely think it has to do with attack-decay, but how do I know if a set gets it right or wrong.


----------



## cqtek (Jul 8, 2022)

After a few days of (cerebral) burning, I must admit that my opinion of the TRN Kirin has improved. I still don't think that any of the 3 tunings achieved with the filters are close to my ideal. I don't really have a favourite curve, but the S12's would be among my favourites. The Kirin is not in that line. It has more mid-bass, the double peak in mid-high and first treble, plus classic control drop from 6kHz onwards. What I do like is that it has something the S12 lacks: a more analytical character. You can't have everything.
Another downside is that graphically the Reference and Transparency filters look the same. But in reality this is not the case. It turns out that the Transparency filters are the shortest and the Atmospheric filters the longest, so that by rolling with tips the proximity of the mouthpiece to the ear canal can offer a feeling of closeness in the mid and high notes, which compensates for the loss of treble in the Atmospheric filter. The opposite is true for the Transparency. But this may be due to a question of particular morphology.
In any case, I would have preferred a more homogeneous filter difference. I would ask TRN to offer more filter variations.
Still, the Kirins have a good technical level, without sounding too crisp, as well as a higher sense of separation and transparency.
They do, however, need more energy than S12s to perform at a similar level.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> New Tanchjim bullet-style IEM, the ZERO:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1540337450052046849
> 
> ...



Seems there are some pics of the upcoming Tanchjim Zero (not to be confused with the Dioko/Salnotes Zero, which is an over ear IEM compared to this bullet shaped design).





https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=556204745903778&set=a.284473176410271


Non-detachable, hope it improves on the poor fit of the Tanchjim OLA. Probably a budget set, so competitors would be stuff like the Moondrop CHU.


----------



## jant71

New Radius W300 Dual Diaphragm Matrix(DDM)...



Maybe going after Intime a bit with a Titanium dynamic and a VST2 piezo tweeter in a Coaxial set up.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Non-detachable, hope it improves on the poor fit of the Tanchjim OLA. Probably a budget set, so competitors would be stuff like the Moondrop CHU.



I don't think it's possible to screw up with a shallow fit on a bullet IEM. If it's small enough to shove the whole case deeper in your ear, you should be good.


----------



## Vonbuddy

NF Audio NA3 Essentials Dynamic Driver Stage In-Ear Monitor × 1
Red


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jul 9, 2022)

https://www.hisenior-iem.com/


----------



## Vonbuddy




----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


>



Limited number at introductory price on their site, I've only found one review so far


----------



## Vonbuddy

I bought a pair at that price.


----------



## Vonbuddy

It was a gamble.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> It was a gamble.


SERIOUSLY tempted. Currently wwaiting on AQ4, P1 Max, T4 and YST-02. So I don't need it, but ...


----------



## eridenti

XINHS now has two IEM products in their shop. Pretty interesting
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19722194330
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19508641183


----------



## warbles

eridenti said:


> XINHS now has two IEM products in their shop. Pretty interesting
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19722194330
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19508641183


On Ali X they still only have cables


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My UM MEXT REVIEW is up.
Headfi HERE
No Borders Audiophile HERE
These are very exotic sounding with crazy good techicalities, delivering crispest and more detailed-nuanced mid range i ever heard due to bone conduction driver which cover 200-7000hz range. Let say I do adore them but it's sure not for the budget minded, unless seeking for an End Game IEM. 
As well, it's very capricious about fit and eartips to get proper seal so the OBC driver work at its full potential.

*THE PLUS:*
-Smooth crisp and immersive musicality
-Exceptional resolution
-Organically Cohesive tribrid tuning
-Richly detailed mid-range with focused presence
-Fast snappy treble with tremendous micro-details amount
-Nice transparency
-3D spatiality with fully present center stage
-Great imaging-layering
-Realist timbre
-Excellent all-arounder (even including gaming and movie watching)
-authoritative bass with tactile weight
-their nothing that sound like the Mext
-more musical than Mest MK2 (subjective)
-good cable, nice case and very welcome Azla eartips

*THE MINUS:*
-bass is a bit warm in definition and resolution compared to mids-treble
-lows are mid bass focus, lacking deep linear extension
-timbre is a hint compressed in density
-lack of air in overall spatiality
-capricious fitting to achieve supreme sound experience
-overly tight 2pin connector with rounded edge


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ecci-yst-03.25946/review/28838/

Can't say this one is better than the YST-02. This is a case of adding an extra BA and tuning it for much more detail looses a natural tonal and timbre aspects due to its brigthness. It is much more detailed and while the YST-02 is not as detailed it is the easy going brother vs the smart brother/ Aka Analytical YST-03.  



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-vortex.25936/review/28837/  The Vortex is a highly performing single dynamic from Penon. 

These are a substantial set of dynamic IEMs that are very comfy due to having a physical smaller size. A versatile sound with excellent dynamics, masterful timbre with a natural tonal character. I can't ever see a scenario where the dynamic IEM will ever go away. These clearly show the advantage of the full range highly resolving single dynamic IEM.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My UM MEXT REVIEW is up.
> Headfi HERE
> No Borders Audiophile HERE
> These are very exotic sounding with crazy good techicalities, delivering crispest and more detailed-nuanced mid range i ever heard due to bone conduction driver which cover 200-7000hz range. Let say I do adore them but it's sure not for the budget minded, unless seeking for an End Game IEM.
> ...


UM has never been for the budget minded. These are for people with money to burn, who laugh at the current economy and say, I can buy these and not wait to get them as a free review set!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ecci-yst-03.25946/review/28838/
> 
> Can't say this one is better than the YST-02. This is a case of adding an extra BA and tuning it for much more detail looses a natural tonal and timbre aspects due to its brigthness. It is much more detailed and while the YST-02 is not as detailed it is the easy going brother vs the smart brother/ Aka Analytical YST-03.
> 
> ...


Those Vortex are sexy beasts!


----------



## r31ya (Jul 13, 2022)

after experimenting with half a dozen single DD, KZ finally return to BA IEM.
Well... True old KZ heritage, an 8 BA IEM





No news on what BA used or pricing info yet.
but with recent KZ re-tuning effort and being well aware on the old drama, hopefully this will be good.


----------



## Jmop

Just ordered Westone W20, an oldie but a newie for me. Haven't been impressed much by these IEMs coming out so let's see how the throwback fairs. I have heard the W4 and UM3X, both of which had flaws but also unique strengths.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> after experimenting with half a dozen single DD, KZ finally return to BA IEM.
> Well... True old KZ heritage, an 8 BA IEM
> 
> 
> ...



Assuming "Pro" means they will be also be further jacking up the price, of what was an already expensive IEM for KZ.

If they want to reestablish their credibility in the market, a more affordable model would get them better exposure. I'm afraid they need to establish more trust before people are going to blind buy a new flagship off them!


----------



## r31ya (Jul 13, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Assuming "Pro" means they will be also be further jacking up the price, of what was an already expensive IEM for KZ.
> 
> If they want to reestablish their credibility in the market, a more affordable model would get them better exposure. I'm afraid they need to establish more trust before people are going to blind buy a new flagship off them!


well, they have been roaming in sub-$30 market for past like 6 iem.
i simply thought that they then will roam at $50 market for 3~5 driver like old ZS series.
but yeah, they simply shoot for the moon.

That being said their crop of sub$30 like CRA, Eda-Bal, ESX, and recent lyra with the new-ish tuning target is pretty well received.
and they are well aware on the drama, so hopefully they do it carefully and right considering they seems gonna shoot for the current $100 kings.

if they manage to maintain or improve the current warm-harman-ish target and keep it smooth and natural with that 8 driver level of resolution...


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> This year is truly the year of the planar wars.
> 
> Kinera is coming up with a planar for < $100 according to their FB post. Good times for consumers that prices are being pushed down, though the caveat is that this is Kinera's first planar and I've not been impressed with the Kinera gear I've tried so far (they look better than they sound LOL). But anyway, here's hoping something competent can be released and that all consumers benefit. Hope the QC doesn't screw up like the TRN Kirin and Dioko 7hz for their tuning filters too!!!
> 
> ...



So the new budget planar from Kinera (supposedly $x9 USD, less than $100 USD) is called the Celeste





https://www.facebook.com/kinera2017/photos/a.1897193137227224/3305308573082333/

The design looks quite cool, it features a Ninetails fox, which is an East Asia mythological creature (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_spirit) that is a trickster shapeshifting spirit.


----------



## baskingshark

For fans of the Raptgo Hook X, they are releasing a new single DD (LCP) called the Leaf: 

https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-leaf

$129 USD





This IEM is joining very tough competition at the $100ish range for single DDs!


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> it features a Ninetails fox, which is an East Asia mythological creature


 And just happens to be the demonic being trapped inside Naruto and the source of his power!


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> So the new budget planar from Kinera (supposedly $x9 USD, less than $100 USD) is called the Celeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be just fine with matte black design. Not my taste with the drawings...


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> For fans of the Raptgo Hook X, they are releasing a new single DD (LCP) called the Leaf:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-leaf
> 
> ...


Nice design, I just hope that fin doesn’t come in contact with the ear.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 13, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Nice design, I just hope that fin doesn’t come in contact with the ear.



It is a nice design but is it worth $50 more than a Titan S. 10 vs 11mm LCP's with N52 magnets. Steampunk design vs. nature inspired.


----------



## Barndoor

cqtek said:


> It has a balanced output that I could use with my iFi Zen Can amplifier, so that makes it very appealing as well.


----------



## mochill

Just got this gold from the olden days 😁. Still is awesome


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> So the new budget planar from Kinera (supposedly $x9 USD, less than $100 USD) is called the Celeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gives me strong Okami vibes, really digging the faceplate!

Maybe not as elegant as some other Kinera IEMs I've seen, but the DNA is definitely here.

Hoping Kinera's stock tuning isn't here because it's garbo.


----------



## pushyo2khun (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been listening to my MEXT AutoEQed to MEST MK2 and I have to say I appreciate the clarity & extra energy at the upper midrange. Cymbals pop out more without being overbearing. By the same token electric guitars shine more due to sharper attack but crosses the boundary of being fatiguing for me. Both sets seems to put the vocals in the backseat so I'm in no rush to grab MEST. All in all, I dont think I cant listen to it for long without the 10kHz valley that MEXT has.

*EDIT: *After a longer listen, I have to swallow the bitter pill and say that I prefer the MEST tuning more. The upper midrange bump brings more life (presence/definition) to vocals, and it isn't as fatiguing as I assumed. The bass is tighter and less boomy which I definitely prefer.
I read that MEST has noticeably better technicality so maybe vocals will be cleaner on that set, though it is said that INDIGO has the best midrange. I will conclude that MEST is a better set and if you want a true basshead IEM check out XENNS UP
_*I'm using Final E Tips._


----------



## cqtek

Barndoor said:


>


Great!
You'll write your opinions about the combo...


----------



## Dsnuts

New NF audio NA3




*Features:*

- Product of NA3 Music Series.​- Dual Cavity ESC dynamic driver unit with a high-polymer composite diaphragm.​- Integrated tuning circuit.​- Unique Pixel Monster design.​- High-performance NIB Magnet.​- Rich, Smooth, Lively Sound quality.​- High-strength Polycarbonate shells.​- Ergonomic and comfortable design.​- High-quality 5N oxygen-free copper silver-plated cable.​- Redesigned Beautiful Packaging design.​- Multiple sets of high-quality silicone ear tips.​​*Technical Specs:*​Impedance: 32Ω.​Frequency response: 10Hz-40kHz.​Connector type: 2-pin 0.78mm.​Sensitivity: 105dB.​Insulation: 25dB.​Total Harmonic Distortion: <1%.​Termination: 3.5mm.​
$69 NF audio NA3. Looks like they are catering to the young. Could be a decent set.


----------



## Dsnuts (Jul 14, 2022)

This is interesting. New dual dynamic sold on penon called BQEYZ Cat Ear Meow. Lol RP of $55






*Cat Ear Meow Dual Dynamic Driver Stereo 2pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile In-Ear Earphone IEMS

Description

Outline the most touching stories with the simplest lines*

Cats are simple creatures. Cats are happy is nothing more than getting your attention. In your life, have cats ever brought you happiness?

*Dual dynamic stereo closed-Back in-ear earphones*

10mm LCD diaphragm

8mmPET polymer diaphragm

Zinc casting process, deep plating on the surface

Natural sound field, soft and comfortable earmuffs

2pin 0.78mm connector

OFC silver-plated cable, not easy to wrap

Hanging ear, comfortable and soundproofed

*Main vocals and popular tuning styles*

The low frequency is cohesive and powerful, the mid frequency is full and accurate, and the high frequency is delicate and sweet.

*-196°C cryogenic treatment*

The earphones and cables have undergone three-stage cryogenic treatment at -196°C, with a total freezing time of up to 72 hours.

Every time you open the door, you will find that the cat is there, waiting for your company with its short life.

You can never change and restrain its yearning for freedom, just like you, pursuing a different self.

*Specification*
Model: Meow
Driver: 10mm LCD diaphragm + 8mm PET polymer diaphragm
Frequency response: 10-25kHz
Impedance: 16Ω±15%
Sensitivity: 108dB/mW±5
THD: <1%
Shell material: Zinc Alloy Plating
Cable material: OFC silver-plated, -196°C cryogenic treatment
Cable length: 1.2m
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm


----------



## jant71 (Jul 14, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> This is interesting. New dual dynamic sold on penon called Cat Ear Meow. Lol RP of $55


Actually it is way more than $55. It is $110, $120, or $125 depending on the color/finish choice. I was just about to order but then it was $120 so that is a new range with different options and $120 is no longer a blind buy price. $55 is but $65 more curbs the impulse.


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh and it is BQEYZ earphone. Even more interesting. Seems they are customizing the plates and finish to your liking so average of $120 earphone.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

Hey guys,
Been a while since I have posted anything... But this might be a great DAC 

Initial Impressions - NOTE: *Focal clear/ Beyer-dynamic TYGR / Earsonics Grace*  + *NU prime 9x DAC- AMP / 

Bass-* it's a punchy bass and very energetic !! There is a good amount of depth to it too...

*Mids-* Pretty good vocals, especially the female vocals . Not a bit of sharpness present.



*Treble-* Its great, clean and energetic. The air around the instruments are good.

*Separation and stage - *Wide and depth and excellent separation.

More impressions coming soon !!!


----------



## gadgetgod

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Hey guys,
> Been a while since I have posted anything... But this might be a great DAC
> 
> Initial Impressions - NOTE: *Focal clear/ Beyer-dynamic TYGR / Earsonics Grace*  + *NU prime 9x DAC- AMP /
> ...


You bought the 9X?


----------



## Dsnuts

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Hey guys,
> Been a while since I have posted anything... But this might be a great DAC
> 
> Initial Impressions - NOTE: *Focal clear/ Beyer-dynamic TYGR / Earsonics Grace*  + *NU prime 9x DAC- AMP /
> ...


Kinda had my eyes on the Clear MG. looks so nice.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Dsnuts said:


> called BQEYZ


i asked BQEYZ and they said it was not their product


----------



## Carpet

jant71 said:


> Actually it is way more than $55. It is $110, $120, or $125 depending on the color/finish choice. I was just about to order but then it was $120 so that is a new range with different options and $120 is no longer a blind buy price. $55 is but $65 more curbs the impulse.


Just checked on AE Penon store and it's $55, $65 or $75, I actually prefer the graphic on the $55 silver version. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004522278047.html


----------



## Penon

jant71 said:


> Actually it is way more than $55. It is $110, $120, or $125 depending on the color/finish choice. I was just about to order but then it was $120 so that is a new range with different options and $120 is no longer a blind buy price. $55 is but $65 more curbs the impulse.


Sorry for the wrong price due to system issue , we just corrected it .pls check again :
https://penonaudio.com/cat-ear-meow.html


----------



## Carpet

Penon said:


> Sorry for the wrong price due to system issue , we just corrected it .pls check again :
> https://penonaudio.com/cat-ear-meow.html








Ordered from Penon AE store! Penon seems pretty competent at tuning IEMs. If their triple dynamic driver was good, I'm prepared to take a chance on the double.


----------



## BrokenHill (Jul 15, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Ordered from Penon AE store! Penon seems pretty competent at tuning IEMs. If their triple dynamic driver was good, I'm prepared to take a chance on the double.


This is not a Penon tuned IEM. It's a third party IEM sold on their store.


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

gadgetgod said:


> You bought the 9X?


Not yet but planning on to !! Trying out their DAC-AMP first !!! Thanks to @vividhifi to lemme try it before making a decision


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE (Jul 15, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Kinda had my eyes on the Clear MG. looks so nice.


Yup looks are great but if you buy one always go for a headband, it deteriorates fast really !!!
Clear vs Clear MG a lot of opinions are present but personally havent tried it.
I wish there was entirely black focal clears haha !!!
@FocalOfficial Why not make an entirely black or transparent headphone 🤣 like nothing phone1...


----------



## Animagus

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Yup looks are great but if you buy one always go for a headband, it deteriorates fast really !!!
> Clear vs Clear MG a lot of opinions are present but personally havent tried it.
> I wish there was entirely black focal clears haha !!!
> @FocalOfficial Why not make an entirely black or transparent headphone 🤣



Elex is as close as you can get to entirely black Focal Clears. Very similar sounding headphones. You can read my comparison between the two _here_.


----------



## Carpet

BrokenHill said:


> This is not a Penon tuned IEM. It's a third party IEM sold on their store.


I don't have any multi DD IEMs in my collection (and the HBB DQ6s certainly isn't in the running anymore). I also know two ladies who are heavily into cats. So at the very least, they are worth a ton of brownie points!


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-topaz.25875/reviews#review-28862


----------



## Nimweth

Synergy is difficult to predict. The Geek Wold GK10 really shines with the Hidizs AP80 Pro X via balanced. This track sounds great:
I am finding the GK10 absolutely wonderful on my Hidizs AP80 Pro X via balanced. This really sounds good:


----------



## baskingshark

For Moondrop fanboys, looks like there is a new version of the KATO coming:

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...utqdFQsaai5a4q5AZNu8chaY7Caw5RpWZWbJhY3rwaeHl






Not sure if this is just a reskin or there is a change in the original tuning.


----------



## kmmbd

For those who like to tip-roll, Spinfit W1 is released now, can be bought on Amazon. Price: $20.

Here is it side-by-side with the CP-100+. The texture is grippier, resulting in better isolation. Stem is also longer and stiffer, so less prone to deformation (2nd pic).

So far I like them on IEMs that have a larger/heavier shell. The W1 offers more stability than the CP-100+ or such.


----------



## RemedyMusic

If you have 30 mins to spare, pls support a brother's channel. 😁😁 My latest video review. Kinera idun golden. 



TIA!!!


----------



## Carpet

kmmbd said:


> For those who like to tip-roll, Spinfit W1 is released now, can be bought on Amazon. Price: $20.
> 
> Here is it side-by-side with the CP-100+. The texture is grippier, resulting in better isolation. Stem is also longer and stiffer, so less prone to deformation (2nd pic).
> 
> So far I like them on IEMs that have a larger/heavier shell. The W1 offers more stability than the CP-100+ or such.


So new best tips for Tanchjim and BLON?


----------



## jant71

Carpet said:


> Just checked on AE Penon store and it's $55, $65 or $75, I actually prefer the graphic on the $55 silver version.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004522278047.html


Yep, I thought I might double check that and see but I got busy with other stuff. Thanks!


Penon said:


> Sorry for the wrong price due to system issue , we just corrected it .pls check again :
> https://penonaudio.com/cat-ear-meow.html


Nice. So, back on board for a silver and some of the free mesh screens. Thanks for the fix and update. Ship 'em quick so I can talk about them sooner lol!


----------



## Vonbuddy

What happened to the Tanchjim Zero?


----------



## WAON303

Z-Reviews finally got a brand deal with Shuoer:

https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/letshuoer-z12-zeos-edition-on-s12

I'm legit surprised it took Zeos this long to finally get a collab given he is one of the most known "Reviewers" in the audiophile space.

I use the word reviewer loosely because Zeos shills pretty much everything and is widely considered to be a joke by most people in the community.


----------



## r31ya

r31ya said:


> after experimenting with half a dozen single DD, KZ finally return to BA IEM.
> Well... True old KZ heritage, an 8 BA IEM
> 
> 
> ...



KZ AS16 Pro published curve,




Translated by Xerus-kun from KZ-Discord



reminder, its no external party measurement
but it seems it going to go with the new kz attempt on warm-harman sig with extra bass, maybe to compensate BA bass?
---
The already out CCA Lyra, the 8k spike still being questioned as several measurement shows it but didn't manage to hear it.


----------



## r31ya

WAON303 said:


> Z-Reviews finally got a brand deal with Shuoer:
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/letshuoer-z12-zeos-edition-on-s12
> 
> ...


Zeos is someone who just enjoy things, he just spreads the love of the hobby.
he is not exactly critical critics or someone who could nitpick every details, i sometimes hear his reviews just to hear him gush over things.


----------



## jsmiller58

r31ya said:


> Zeos is someone who just enjoy things, he just spreads the love of the hobby.
> he is not exactly critical critics or someone who could nitpick every details, i sometimes hear his reviews just to hear him gush over things.


Yup, mostly harmless entertainment!


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Zeos is someone who just enjoy things, he just spreads the love of the hobby.
> he is not exactly critical critics or someone who could nitpick every details, i sometimes hear his reviews just to hear him gush over things.


I agree, somewhat disjointed rambling, but still entertaining! All reviewers have different strengths and weaknesses. That's why it's nuts to rely on just one.


----------



## yaps66

r31ya said:


> Zeos is someone who just enjoy things, he just spreads the love of the hobby.
> he is not exactly critical critics or someone who could nitpick every details, i sometimes hear his reviews just to hear him gush over things.


Agreed. Zeos is good harmless fun and entertaining! He’s the one that got me into the hobby and I am grateful to him for that. My first entryway into the hobby thanks to Zeos was the Legacy 5. I still love it!


----------



## Jmop

So the Westone W20 wasn't a bad buy brand new under $150. Sound is relatively natural, bass has adequate depth, and soundstage is actually pretty solid. Comfort is great, this series is much smaller than you'd expect. Probably won't keep them though, they do sound a tad veiled in the mids which I was kinda expecting with the 3k dip.


----------



## nraymond

yaps66 said:


> Agreed. Zeos is good harmless fun and entertaining! He’s the one that got me into the hobby and I am grateful to him for that. My first entryway into the hobby thanks to Zeos was the Legacy 5. I still love it!


My intro to really listening to and understanding headphones was Tyll Hertsens at InnerFidelity:

https://youtube.com/c/InnerFidelity

Tyll's been retired a few years now. I can't even imagine what it must have been like having Zeos as the gateway... he comes across as, what the British might say, a tosser.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> So the Westone W20 wasn't a bad buy brand new under $150. Sound is relatively natural, bass has adequate depth, and soundstage is actually pretty solid. Comfort is great, this series is much smaller than you'd expect. Probably won't keep them though, they do sound a tad veiled in the mids which I was kinda expecting with the 3k dip.



The Westones are generally for stage monitoring. They mostly have this dip around the area you are referring to, but this may make them sound a bit boring for general music listening, but quite good for monitoring purposes. Most of them are bean shaped, small with good isolation, which is another priority for stage monitoring.

Unfortunately, in terms of sonic performance, Westone (and Shure) kinda rested on their laurels, and their price to performance ratio isn't great compared to some modern day CHIFI (which are multiples cheaper). Some of the Shure older models (cough cough Shure SE215) which were released more than a decade ago - and are quite lowFI sounding - are still retailing today at full price!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> The Westones are generally for stage monitoring. They mostly have this dip around the area you are referring to, but this may make them sound a bit boring for general music listening, but quite good for monitoring purposes. Most of them are bean shaped, small with good isolation, which is another priority for stage monitoring.
> 
> Unfortunately, in terms of sonic performance, Westone (and Shure) kinda rested on their laurels, and their price to performance ratio isn't great compared to some modern day CHIFI (which are multiples cheaper). Some of the Shure older models (cough cough Shure SE215) which were released more than a decade ago - and are quite lowFI sounding - are still retailing today at full price!


I actually would've kept the blue 215 if comfort was a bit better for me. Honestly not a bad set in my opinion, but yeah maybe could use a price drop. They should take note from the RE400's price drop lol. Some Westones have a bit more upper mid presence, but they also have a mid treble spike that the W20 lacks, so I went for the seemingly more linear response.


----------



## assassin10000

Jmop said:


> I actually would've kept the blue 215 if comfort was a bit better for me. Honestly not a bad set in my opinion, but yeah maybe could use a price drop. They should take note from the RE400's price drop lol. Some Westones have a bit more upper mid presence, but they also have a mid treble spike that the W20 lacks, so I went for the seemingly more linear response.


You could try changing the filter in the nozzle. Knowles makes several different acoustic filters. This would bring up the pinna gain area. I'd try a brown or white filter vs the stock green.

That's what I did to my um pro 10 and will probably do to my w10.


----------



## Jmop

assassin10000 said:


> You could try changing the filter in the nozzle. Knowles makes several different acoustic filters. This would bring up the pinna gain area. I'd try a brown or white filter vs the stock green.
> 
> That's what I did to my um pro 10 and will probably do to my w10.


I’ll look into it, might try going balanced as well.


----------



## assassin10000

Jmop said:


> I’ll look into it, might try going balanced as well.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/westone-um-pro-series-thread.677181/page-185#post-14848106

That page and the following have pics of how I did it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Synergy is difficult to predict. The Geek Wold GK10 really shines with the Hidizs AP80 Pro X via balanced. This track sounds great:
> I am finding the GK10 absolutely wonderful on my Hidizs AP80 Pro X via balanced. This really sounds good:



The Geek Wold GK10 sounded real good in balanced, but I still think that mid bass bump and bleed totally brings it down. If only the tuners would have kept that bump to themselves? But in balanced mode, it can be an engaging listen.


----------



## Atek2019

*TRN-ST5*
1DD + 2*30095 + 2*50060


----------



## Barndoor

cqtek said:


> Great!
> You'll write your opinions about the combo...


Will do. See my post here for my initial ramble on it:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-owners-thread.958841/page-5#post-17052774


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 17, 2022)

*https://penonaudio.com/ecci-yst-03.html





*


----------



## kachoo

Not sure if portable on-ears are welcome here, seeing that the thread is focusing on IEMs, but nothing about the thread says explicitly otherwise.

Iv'e been on a journey to find the perfect on ear portable solution as of late. I've tried all the likings from Koss, and as far as I'm concerned they're by far the best sounding/most portable: especially for their sub $40 prices. The only problem with them whether they be the KPH30i or the KSC75 is build quality. Without fail, every single headphone eventually falls apart. Some last months, others only a matter of weeks. Sleeping with them is an absolute no, for the aforementioned point.

Looking around, I found a few alternatives that I think are undercooked these days, where on-ears for the most part  have seem to have gone out of fashion with most niece audiences.

While I normally despise the sound of Beyer headphones, their on ears are far from unpleasant compared from their larger brothers. I've tried 2 variants, but currently own a pair of t51p. They seem to be quite the hidden gem, and their status as a "lost headphone" nets them a clean sub $100 price point secondhand. One of the nicest built headphones iv'e purchased at any price point, and should be given a good look.

A more well known yet slept on headphone is the SENNHEISER momentum. Yes, I know the "momentum" line is far from unheard of, but personally I'm not really a huge fan outside of aesthetics for the most part. That exception is the momentum on ear variant. The on ear momentum doesn't suffer from the sound that plagues the over ear or in ear headphone line, is quite sturdy, and looks just as sexy as the rest. Probably the worst sounding of the bunch, but not to make it out as a bad headphone by any means.


----------



## smy1 (Jul 17, 2022)

Has anybody here tried the QCY T13? For $20 I am really shocked of the sound quality. It’s on the bright side and the bass is pretty punchy. Maybe I am bit biased because I prefer bright.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 17, 2022)

smy1 said:


> Has anybody here tried the QCY T13? For $20 I am really shocked of the sound quality. It’s on the bright side and the bass is pretty punchy. Maybe I am bit biased because I prefer bright.


QCY is pretty well known in budget TWS.
along with Haylou, FIIL, and Soundpeats.

Is its that good? its pretty at the top of recommened budget tws
the last tws i bought is Soundpeats Mini for my sis, its sound decent


----------



## smy1 (Jul 17, 2022)

r31ya said:


> QCY is pretty well known in budget TWS.
> along with Soundpeats, FIIL, and Soundpeats.
> 
> Is its that good? its pretty at the top of recommened budget tws
> the last tws i bought is Soundpeats Mini for my sis, its sound decent


I been out of the game for awhile. The last one i bought was the AS10 when it was first released. Not much of a reviewer but the but i would describe it as musically bright with pretty good bass if that makes sense. But yeah for $20 its really really good imo but tad silibant. Fits my preference imo.


----------



## RCracer777

Sorry for the late reply, had a hectic time graduating.


ChrisOc said:


> You mention that you tried a few things to make the Shimin Li, come out of its shell (words to that effect, unless misunderstood). I wonder if you have tried some other DAC/Amps. I am not in the position to dispute, argue or even agree with what you say, quite apart from the fact that I do not have the Heart Mirror, but I want to understand whether, from your point of view, DAC/Amps have had any influence on the tone and presentation of the sound on Shimin Li for you. I ask this question because that is my experience in the few hours I have had the Shimin Li.


I have found that there is some differences with the source and I have been switching between my warmer sources like the AP80 Pro and G7, and the neutral sources like my X7 Mk.II and TK-2. But the difference isn't that much bigger than what it would be for any other IEM I own. More power does improve things but not to anywhere near the same amount as it does with the Heart Mirror.



ChrisOc said:


> Also I would like your take on this live recording of Schindler’s List by the NL Orchestra, which sounds absolutely brilliant with the instruments sounding natural to me, listening on a couple of DAC/Amps. However, the same piece, not live, on a class AB DAC/Amp, is more clinical and has much better resolution but the instruments did not sound quite as natural to my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I stuck with the white wide bore tips so far. I would appreciate your view.



I'm using the white wide bore tips as well, they work the best for me atm.

While it's not a song that I'm familliar with I've had a few listens to it. I didn't get any hollow sound in the mids and it's indeed natural sounding over all. It has that live orchestra magic and the Shimin Li does convey that nicely. The violin sounds nice with a good tone to it, not too thin or too thick. Being a YT video it has some limitations in outright quality but that's to be expected.

I've had to look through my library as I have a 24-96 recording of Renaud Capuçon Warner classics studio session version of this song. It sounds nice and full on the Shimin Li, tonal accuracy is good without any real issues. The resolution is better without losing much of what makes a full orchestral recording magical. The lead violin does have more presence here compared to the NL Orcherstra version which can occasionally overpower other instruments.



I wil say I haven't been using the Shimin Li much as of late, having gotten the TRN TA1 Max last week.

On a sad note, it seems like my TK-2 has stopped working. 
It won't turn on or charge.


----------



## ChrisOc

RCracer777 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, had a hectic time graduating.
> 
> I have found that there is some differences with the source and I have been switching between my warmer sources like the AP80 Pro and G7, and the neutral sources like my X7 Mk.II and TK-2. But the difference isn't that much bigger than what it would be for any other IEM I own. More power does improve things but not to anywhere near the same amount as it does with the Heart Mirror.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a very thorough and extensive feedback, I really appreciate it.

I am also tempted by the TA1 Max which has been in my cart on AliExpress for a couple of weeks.

I am sorry to hear that your TRI TK-2 has packed up, KAEI (the manufacturer) generally has a good reputation for making good quality products. You should still be in the warranty period, maybe TRI or KAEI would have a dealer near you who can sort it out for you instead of having to send it all the way back to China. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and I hope it is an unusual issue which can be quickly resolved. I dread the thought that my TK-2 could be next.


----------



## nymz

​
My take on *DUNU VERNUS* is out and you can read it here!

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ChrisOc

nymz said:


> ​
> My take on *DUNU VERNUS* is out and you can read it here!
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


A beautiful picture of a lovely scene.


----------



## nymz

ChrisOc said:


> A beautiful picture of a lovely scene.



Thanks! This shot was actually taken by my gf in Brela (Croatia) during our last trip, so I can't take full credits, ahah.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kachoo said:


> Not sure if portable on-ears are welcome here, seeing that the thread is focusing on IEMs, but nothing about the thread says explicitly otherwise.
> 
> Iv'e been on a journey to find the perfect on ear portable solution as of late. I've tried all the likings from Koss, and as far as I'm concerned they're by far the best sounding/most portable: especially for their sub $40 prices. The only problem with them whether they be the KPH30i or the KSC75 is build quality. Without fail, every single headphone eventually falls apart. Some last months, others only a matter of weeks. Sleeping with them is an absolute no, for the aforementioned point.
> 
> ...


This thread used to have headphones all the time. They just kinda faded for some reason? When FAD or AT or Grado or JVC were the talk of the town, the cans got a lot of play here, but eventually the emphasis went away and IEM's because the main holy grail search both in the megabuck and budget markets and everything in between. So headphones are welcomed.


----------



## kmmbd

SoftEars Turii are the best single-dynamic driver IEMs I have ever heard. I can't find a single fault in terms of tonality or technicalities, these are that good. Three months in, and I just try to find an excuse to listen to them every single day.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> SoftEars Turii are the best single-dynamic driver IEMs I have ever heard. I can't find a single fault in terms of tonality or technicalities, these are that good. Three months in, and I just try to find an excuse to listen to them every single day.


How much?


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How much?



Looks like they run about $2,300USD.


----------



## jmwant

A desktop dap?


----------



## Surf Monkey

jmwant said:


> A desktop dap?



Airplay compatibility makes it instantly interesting to me.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks like they run about $2,300USD.


WOW! Another megabuck single dynamic? PASS THAT DUTCHIE TO THE LEFT HAND SIDE! Fast! Have fun with that left hand side.


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> WOW! Another megabuck single dynamic? PASS THAT DUTCHIE TO THE LEFT HAND SIDE! Fast! Have fun with that left hand side.



"How does it feel when you got no food"


----------



## jmwant

Surf Monkey said:


> Airplay compatibility makes it instantly interesting to me.


Yeah looks like it's loaded with features.


----------



## DBaldock9

RCracer777 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, had a hectic time graduating.
> 
> I have found that there is some differences with the source and I have been switching between my warmer sources like the AP80 Pro and G7, and the neutral sources like my X7 Mk.II and TK-2. But the difference isn't that much bigger than what it would be for any other IEM I own. More power does improve things but not to anywhere near the same amount as it does with the Heart Mirror.
> 
> ...




If the TK-2 is still in warranty, can you get it serviced?
If not, and it charges with a USB connection - maybe the USB port needs to be re-soldered.
One of my budget Walnut devices' USB port had a cold solder joint, which kept it from charging after the first couple of uses.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> "How does it feel when you got no food"



LOL You made me watch that video all the way through. 9th grade. 1982.


----------



## Dsnuts

I threw it up there as younger folks have no idea where your quote came from. Great throwback tune. One hit wonder.  Don't know any other tune these kids made. Lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I threw it up there as younger folks have no idea where your quote came from. Great throwback tune. One hit wonder.  Don't know any other tune these kids made. Lol.


They came out with other albums, and had a couple minor hits, but by the late 80's the band had fallen on financial hardship from mismanagement, and then one of the band leaders and elder statesmen of the band (for a young band) died from heart failure, so they went inactive until the 2000's. Still, a good reggae pop band for their time.


----------



## jmwant

New triple driver tribrid from Kinera, Hodur.


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> New triple driver tribrid from Kinera, Hodur.


I ordered the "Meow", someone else can go out on a limb for this one!


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> I ordered the "Meow", someone else can go out on a limb for this one!


The Miu from See Audio?


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> The Miu from See Audio?


Nope, the Cats Ear Meow, dual DD. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004522278047.html


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> Nope, the Cats Ear Meow, dual DD. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004522278047.html


I wasn't aware of it's existance. Have you received it yet?


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> I wasn't aware of it's existance. Have you received it yet?


Only ordered it a few days ago, it hasn't left China yet. So I'll probably be waiting 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> Only ordered it a few days ago, it hasn't left China yet. So I'll probably be waiting 2 to 4 weeks.


Besides KZ stuff, it seems like one of the most affordable dual dd IEMs you can get. Let us know how it sounds when you get yours.


----------



## Carpet

Yet another planar! They seem to be coming out as fast as KZ's.​


----------



## ian91 (Jul 18, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Yet another planar! They seem to be coming out as fast as KZ's.​




I'm not entirely sure a 2dB subbass boost warrants a new release. This move is simply to capture Zs subscriber base. Low effort but for potentially good reward. The planar flood begins.

Edit: It would be good to see more novel releases from LetShuoer. They have a decent back catalogue and apart from the S12/EJ07/M they have faded into the background somewhat. Or maybe this is just 'normal' and I've become so use to the obsolescence of monthly releases from other Chifi manufacturers.


----------



## nymz

*TruthEar x Crinacle ZERO*





Incoming 2DD, sub-50$ tuned by Crinacle. Damn, this colabs poppin' like cherries.

Here goes wallet:


----------



## jmwant

nymz said:


> *TruthEar x Crinacle ZERO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike other Crinacle tuned IEMs, it is midbass boosted.


----------



## nymz

jmwant said:


> Unlike other Crinacle tuned IEMs, it is midbass boosted.



Yes, I'm curious. At 50$, guess it's a no brainer. The word out there is that it's a Shezenaudio set, which means snailmail.


----------



## freelancr

ian91 said:


> Edit: It would be good to see more novel releases from LetShuoer.



This one is brand new: https://letshuoer.net/products/letshuoer-d13-dlc-diaphragm-dynamic-driver-iem-moving-coil-headphones






...and I ordered it


----------



## ian91

freelancr said:


> This one is brand new: https://letshuoer.net/products/letshuoer-d13-dlc-diaphragm-dynamic-driver-iem-moving-coil-headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I ordered it



I was aware of this one. I hope it's good. Make sure to share your impressions when you receive it.


----------



## chickenmoon

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks like they run about $2,300USD.



That price is likely the newer Ti version, regular Turii's price is $1400 , I paid a bit less than that for mine.


----------



## Surf Monkey

chickenmoon said:


> That price is likely the newer Ti version, regular Turii's price is $1400 , I paid a bit less than that for mine.



Got it. I just did a quick Google search. Good to know the actual details.


----------



## jmwant

nymz said:


> Yes, I'm curious. At 50$, guess it's a no brainer. The word out there is that it's a Shezenaudio set, which means snailmail.


I'll get one if the reviews are positive. All of iems nowadays are boosted in sub-bass. Hope it'll be good.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 18, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Only ordered it a few days ago, it hasn't left China yet. So I'll probably be waiting 2 to 4 weeks.


Maybe some of this and the Meow will get there sooner...


----------



## WAON303 (Jul 18, 2022)

nymz said:


> *TruthEar x Crinacle ZERO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't expect Crin to have yet another collab.

The bass shelf on the Truthear graphs like the one found on the obscure Moondrop A8

Edit: Not really, misread the graph

Different from your typical Crinacle bass shelf.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ian91 said:


> I'm not entirely sure a 2dB subbass boost warrants a new release. This move is simply to capture Zs subscriber base. Low effort but for potentially good reward. The planar flood begins.
> 
> Edit: It would be good to see more novel releases from LetShuoer. They have a decent back catalogue and apart from the S12/EJ07/M they have faded into the background somewhat. Or maybe this is just 'normal' and I've become so use to the obsolescence of monthly releases from other Chifi manufacturers.


It might be because the Shuoer Tape Pro, such a hyped and talked anout release, turned out to be a wonky turd?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Didn't expect Crin to have yet another collab.
> 
> The bass shelf on the Truthear graphs like the one found on the obscure Moondrop A8
> 
> ...


Sometimes you are in it just to get paid. Volume over quality.


----------



## jmwant

7Hz Dioko review by Gizaudio


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> 7Hz Dioko review by Gizaudio



Listening to my Timeless through my X3 III, and I couldn't be happier, other than when I listen to the DUNU EST 112 through the Sony. Btw, I will NEVER buy another Hiby. Not EVER. Both my R5 and R2 had that faulty battery issue where the battery bloated and popped the protective screen off. Hiby wants $50.00 each to fix it while I have to send them back out of my own pocket? NAH. As amazing as they sound, and they sound GREAT, I'll just leave them in the box, and never give them my money again. 

The Timeless are hard to beat, so i'll stick with them over the Dioko. The trio of EST 112, Timeless, and RE800 still have me slothing over buying anything new.


----------



## baskingshark

Moondrop is releasing a 3.5 mm version of the Dawn.

https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLab/photos/a.453624225397546/1230780944348533





The initial Dawn release was only for 4.4 mm balanced output, which probably alienated a lot of non hard-core users that only had regular 3.5 mm sources. Seem that might have affected sale, as the False Dawn has gone and a regular 3.5 mm dongle is releasing!


----------



## jmwant

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Listening to my Timeless through my X3 III, and I couldn't be happier, other than when I listen to the DUNU EST 112 through the Sony. Btw, I will NEVER buy another Hiby. Not EVER. Both my R5 and R2 had that faulty battery issue where the battery bloated and popped the protective screen off. Hiby wants $50.00 each to fix it while I have to send them back out of my own pocket? NAH. As amazing as they sound, and they sound GREAT, I'll just leave them in the box, and never give them my money again.
> 
> The Timeless are hard to beat, so i'll stick with them over the Dioko. The trio of EST 112, Timeless, and RE800 still have me slothing over buying anything new.


Timeless and Hipdac was my most favorite combo. It sounded good with almost all the genres. I think I'm gonna buy it again.


----------



## smy1

What do you guys think about the TRN Ta1 max? Just ordered a pair to go with the az09 pro


----------



## jmwant

A good one at its price point. Has good soundstage and the midbass is a bit boosted.


----------



## Carpet

smy1 said:


> What do you guys think about the TRN Ta1 max? Just ordered a pair to go with the az09 pro


It's a fun listen, warmer tuning, very good soundstage and non-fatiguing. Mine are seeing a lot of use as daily driver.


----------



## darmanastartes

Truthear Zero arrived yesterday. 

I think we have a new $50 benchmark.

https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Truthear_Zero


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Jul 19, 2022)

Love for more thoughts on this one crazy good for $20

Throw a Tay a filter on and let them rip. If you like the IKKO Obsidian winner winner chicken diner. Only MMCX and no cable.

And yes they sound like the graph! 

OKCSC A800 in-Ear Earbuds 10mm Dynamic Drive Deep HiFi Bass Earphone DIY Detachable Wireless Metal Earplug MMCX Hybrid Earbuds No Cable https://a.co/d/eudl6x5


----------



## ian91

darmanastartes said:


> Truthear Zero arrived yesterday.
> 
> I think we have a new $50 benchmark.
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Truthear_Zero



You're getting me excited! 

Any info on which retailers will be stocking this?


----------



## ldo77

TheDeafMonk said:


> Love for more thoughts on this one crazy good for $20
> 
> Throw a Tay a filter on and let them rip. If you like the IKKO Obsidian winner winner chicken diner. Only MMCX and no cable.
> 
> ...


Interesting
is the bluetooth receiver / adapter sold with it ?


----------



## jmwant

ldo77 said:


> Interesting
> is the bluetooth receiver / adapter sold with it ?


It looks like Hidizs S9 to me, its a USB DAC.


----------



## jmwant

darmanastartes said:


> Truthear Zero arrived yesterday.
> 
> I think we have a new $50 benchmark.
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Truthear_Zero


I'm excited about this one! Is it easy to drive with an apple dongle?


----------



## zadillo

ian91 said:


> You're getting me excited!
> 
> Any info on which retailers will be stocking this?


Supposedly ShenzenAudio exclusive


----------



## ian91

zadillo said:


> Supposedly ShenzenAudio exclusive



I understand this was rumoured, I was hoping someone with a pre-release/review copy might have more information.


----------



## nymz

ian91 said:


> I understand this was rumoured, I was hoping someone with a pre-release/review copy might have more information.



Confirmed by Cloris (SA rep). Will also be available through their stores in other platforms such as AliEx, etc.


----------



## eridenti

eridenti said:


> XINHS now has two IEM products in their shop. Pretty interesting
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19722194330
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Performance-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headphones-i.602971818.19508641183


They've added more IEMs
https://shopee.ph/Mobile-phone-univ...ing-subwoofer-headset-i.602971818.17279125977
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-Super-Bass-...-Game-Live-Headphones-i.602971818.18824021910
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-In-ear-HIFI...computer-game-headset-i.602971818.21822690399
https://shopee.ph/Xinhs-Two-iron-tw...-chicken-HIFI-headset-i.602971818.15389785214

So far only the first "high performance dynamic" in ear one has reviews. Apparently neutral sounding.


----------



## Penon

SUPERTFZ FORCE1 New color arrived​https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html


----------



## Carpet

darmanastartes said:


> Truthear Zero arrived yesterday.
> 
> I think we have a new $50 benchmark.
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Truthear_Zero


Sharur has posted a video saying it's rubbish, haven't watched it. I don't feed trolls.  He's about as unbiased a source of information as Stephen Miller.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jul 20, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> Truthear Zero arrived yesterday.
> 
> I think we have a new $50 benchmark.
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Truthear_Zero


Looks like a budget Moondrop Variations tuning.
What is the driver configuration inside?


----------



## nymz

DynamicEars said:


> Looks like a budget Moondrop Variations tuning.
> What is the driver configuration inside?



2DDs. It's close to a Chu with a bass boost


----------



## r31ya (Jul 20, 2022)

KZ first hybrid after teh drama, its early review is out.
KZ AS16 Pro (8BA/side, $55 on ali discount, $68 normal)


----------



## jmwant

r31ya said:


> KZ first hybrid after teh drama, its early review is out.
> KZ AS16 Pro (8BA, $55)



Did it pass the driver test?


----------



## r31ya

jmwant said:


> Did it pass the driver test?


still waiting for someone to dissect it. The set-up


----------



## jmwant

r31ya said:


> still waiting for someone to dissect it. The set-up


Well they already proved that they can do pretty well with single DD in budget (CCA CRA). Hope the tuning gets better.


----------



## Redcarmoose

What?


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> What?


Their upcoming single dynamic driver IEM.


----------



## darmanastartes

Carpet said:


> Sharur has posted a video saying it's rubbish, haven't watched it. I don't feed trolls.  He's about as unbiased a source of information as Stephen Miller.


The less said about that cretin the better.


----------



## darmanastartes

jmwant said:


> ldo77 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting
> ...


I couldn't tell if this was directed at me, but yes, that's a Hidizs S9 pictured. It's my everyday source for IEMs. 


jmwant said:


> I'm excited about this one! Is it easy to drive with an apple dongle?


I will need to get back to you on that, I have been using it with the S9 and the Xumee dongle thus far.


----------



## jmwant

darmanastartes said:


> I will need to get back to you on that, I have been using it with the S9 and the Xumee dongle thus far.


Thanks in advance 😃


----------



## darmanastartes

jmwant said:


> Thanks in advance 😃


It sounds fine, but I'm using 23/25 volume steps to get to a good listening volume with Spotify volume normalization set to "Normal."


----------



## jmwant

darmanastartes said:


> It sounds fine, but I'm using 23/25 volume steps to get to a good listening volume with Spotify volume normalization set to "Normal."


Need to get a more powerful source then. Thanks!


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/moondrop-presents-kato-in-all-new-dark-blue-color-variant



Moondrop Kato in Blue, hope they release a matte Blue version too.


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/moondrop-presents-kato-in-all-new-dark-blue-color-variant
> 
> 
> 
> Moondrop Kato in Blue, hope they release a matte Blue version too.


Hope it's more robust than the blue they used on the starfield!


----------



## jmwant

New BGVP Sub-brand?


----------



## nymz (Jul 21, 2022)

Seems the *LETSHUOER x Z REVIEWS Z12 *launches tonight.






To quote ZeosPantera:



> ALSO if you drop a ~200 word review of the Z12’s in here after purchase, you qualify to get a free 4.4mm cable along with your next order on HiFiGo.com, or just pay shipping if you don’t want to wait.
> 
> ALSO Dekoni has granted a limited time 10% off coupon since I prefer them with their tips.
> Dekoni Tips ------------------ Dekoni Premium Memory Foam Isolation Earphone Tips black - Mercury 4.9mm | Dekoni Audio
> ...



Manufacturer's graph:


----------



## jmwant

nymz said:


> Seems the *LETSHUOER x Z REVIEWS Z12 *launches tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pre-order price looks reasonable considering it'll be limited to 500 pairs.


----------



## goodvibes

Viva la difference but I'm happy I got the standard s12.


----------



## nymz

goodvibes said:


> Viva la difference but I'm happy I got the standard s12.


I also prefer the OG look


----------



## Redcarmoose

What?


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> What?



This one graphs pretty warm, too warm for my tastes I think. They look nice though.


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> What?


Looks really nice! There's another HBBx TRI collab IEM coming soon too.


----------



## ChrisOc

jmwant said:


> Looks really nice! There's another HBBx TRI collab IEM coming soon too.


That will be the TRI & HBB KAI, I believe.


----------



## goodvibes

ian91 said:


> This one graphs pretty warm, too warm for my tastes I think. They look nice though.


Should be popular as most will favor the add but I'd go with the original as well.


----------



## nymz

ChrisOc said:


> That will be the TRI & HBB KAI, I believe.



It is indeed. Graph looks good as it matches DM's treble





KAI, Maka, Mahina. HBB has been busy 😬


----------



## dieptp

Otto Motor said:


> Schamoni, I forgot about my own blog post on micropore modding: https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/
> 
> Taping 80-90% of the nozzle off with micropore tape will remove the 13 kHz peak but likely not alter the 2-4 kHz area. Will try tomorrow...that's where measurbating is useful: to record "before" and "after" and to make sure the channels remain balanced.


Thanks sir. After I did your trick, treble reduced a lot. But I feel the bass is a bit backward


----------



## Otto Motor

dieptp said:


> Thanks sir. After I did your trick, treble reduced a lot. But I feel the bass is a bit backward


Usually not. Needs to be measured.


----------



## Jmop

Dark Magician would look real nice if the upper bass/lower mids were flatter.


----------



## Jmop

I’m all down for neutral dynamics, probably the best type of drivers for me personally.


----------



## WAON303

Which of the 2 new HBB collabs is the planar set he has been teasing?


----------



## kolisten09

Collabs... collabs everywhere. Hopefully this is good for the market and not just redundancy. Lately feels like a brand is supposed to have a collab stamp in order to sell.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Jmop said:


> Dark Magician would look real nice if the upper bass/lower mids were flatter.


Any more bass comes off the DM becomes a UNIC!


----------



## Jmop

TheDeafMonk said:


> Any more bass comes off the DM becomes a UNIC!


I just meant flatter so it doesn't seep into the mids, more referring to shape than quantity.


----------



## Carpet

nymz said:


> It is indeed. Graph looks good as it matches DM's treble
> 
> 
> 
> KAI, Maka, Mahina. HBB has been busy 😬


New TRI... looking like a possible 11/11 purchase. Any hints yet on price?


----------



## Jmop

KAI is gonna be too sharp at 10k, remember BGGAR's graphs are smoothed, and there are no other treble peaks to balance it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jul 22, 2022 at 12:00 PMPost #35 of 35

Shanling UA3


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Jul 22, 2022 at 12:00 PMPost #35 of 35
> 
> Shanling UA3


ooh nice, its going to battle pretty crowded market now.
and it seems unlike many of its competitor it have line in for cable mic?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 22, 2022)

r31ya said:


> ooh nice, its going to battle pretty crowded market now.
> and it seems unlike many of its competitor it have line in for cable mic?


Well, it just depends what your after maybe?  I mean now there are 2 AKM new offerings. Also Shanling is in a way competing with the next model up; the UA5. The UA5 has better sound, but it’s 2X the money. The UA3 is only $109.00.

https://www.linsoul.com/products/shanling-ua3


The UA3 will appeal to those not wanting an internal battery, also those wanting on-board buttons, which the UA5 doesn’t have. It may come down to someone wanting the AKM sound? Still as of late, Shanling offers 2 (new) styles of AKM implementation!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ad-dacs-based-portable-android-player.964200/

Price obviously separates who will choose, that or maybe also use. Meaning the UA3 is really easy to use, and only does one thing. Where the new AKM DAP does everything a DAP does.


Still after all that, the UA5 also comes in red! Red!

https://www.linsoul.com/products/shanling-ua5?variant=42463738527961


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kolisten09 said:


> Collabs... collabs everywhere. Hopefully this is good for the market and not just redundancy. Lately feels like a brand is supposed to have a collab stamp in order to sell.


I must admit, that KAI looks sweet af. What are the deets?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 22, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tinhifi-tin-buds-3.964073/post-17060416

New TINHIFI Tin Buds 3. A couple first impressions.

$89.52
Free shipping and 1 year warranty if you purchase from Linsoul.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tinhifi-tin-buds-3?variant=43020628885721


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it just depends what your after maybe?  I mean now there are 2 AKM new offerings. Also Shanling is in a way competing with the next model up; the UA5. The UA5 has better sound, but it’s 2X the money. The UA3 is only $109.00.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/shanling-ua3
> 
> ...


Yeah, UA5 is a bit too pricy for me
but the Red color is just... wow
---


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> Yeah, UA5 is a bit too pricy for me
> but the Red color is just... wow
> ---


I’m truly a fish out of water with Dongles. The only other (besides Apple) that is like a Dongle is the old FiiO E-17K Alpen 2, which the UA3 obviously beats. Still even there the UA3 is more ethereal? I have to burn it in. I have made the mistake countless times, of making a judgement before burn-in.


----------



## jmwant

ChrisOc said:


> That will be the TRI & HBB KAI, I believe.


Correct, couldn't remember the name.


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> Jul 22, 2022 at 12:00 PMPost #35 of 35
> 
> Shanling UA3


What's the difference between these and UA2?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 22, 2022)

_I have no experience with UA2/UA5, so we have to go to paper._​*Shanling UA2
Portable USB DAC/AMP*
-        Advanced model of UA line
-        Interchangeable cables, using USB-C connector
-        Special mode offering compatibility with Nintendo Switch
-        3.5mm Single ended & 2.5mm Balanced output
-        ESS ES9038Q2M DAC & Ricore RT6863 amplifier
-        Up to 195mW@32 output power
-        Hi-Res support up to PCM 32/768 and DSD512
-        Advanced settings available in companion app


*Shanling UA3
Portable USB DAC/AMP*
Input 1x USB-C
Outputs-Single-ended Jack 3.5mm,1x Balanced Jack 4.4mm
DAC Chip-AKM AK4493SEQ DAC
Amplification chip-Dual Ricore RT6963
Output power-Up to 211mW @ 32 Ohm
Supported sampling rates-PCM up to 32bit 768kHz-DSD up to DSD512
OS Compatibility-Android-Windows-Mac-iOS
UAC Support -UAC 2.0,UAC 1.0



jmwant said:


> What's the difference between these and UA2?


The UA5, I will research in my review.


----------



## nymz

Jmop said:


> I just meant flatter so it doesn't seep into the mids, more referring to shape than quantity.



DM mids are its best trait and anyone that has it can confirm you that. Keep in mind flatter graphs like that are a bit deceiving.


----------



## Jmop

nymz said:


> DM mids are its best trait and anyone that has it can confirm you that. Keep in mind flatter graphs like that are a bit deceiving.


Crinacle's graph actually looks a bit better, though I'm not sure about accuracy between the two. Still a bit of bleed either way, I didn't like the ER2XR for example for the same reason. It just doesn't hit ground level fast enough going up the scale, so it sounds a touch slow/muddy.


----------



## nymz

Jmop said:


> Crinacle's graph actually looks a bit better, though I'm not sure about accuracy between the two. Still a bit of bleed either way, I didn't like the ER2XR for example for the same reason. It just doesn't hit ground level fast enough going up the scale, so it sounds a touch slow/muddy.



My graph:






I really like Ety ER2XR, but that fit is a killer deal, literally 😂


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> KAI is gonna be too sharp at 10k, remember BGGAR's graphs are smoothed, and there are no other treble peaks to balance it.



This is correct, will be tizzy at double peaks on 10-12khz, and dunno HBB always like those kind of "valley of trap" I called it valley of trap because actually it will sounded smooth but actually lost a lot of treble details at 6khz. Should be dip on 5khz, little boost on 6khz, absolute dip at 7khz and then boost for air at 8khz, not big valley of trap from 5khz to the 8khz. HBB said he didn't hear something missing, but at least for me lot of details are gone there. 
Those great with trebles details : Z1R, u12t, monarch mk II (although a bit different boost and dip, thieaudio take 5khz boost and 6khz dip), lot of TOTLs, Blessing 2, S8
Those with valley of trap and sharing same fate : Shuoer EJ7 (the EJ07M is bit better but still..) , mofasest trio, Mangird Tea 1, etc.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jul 22, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185​KZ AS16 Pro 16BA Balanced Armature Units Earphones​
Break high price barrier8 BA units on each side, flagship-level configuration.
Three-channel professional conduit structure, sophisticated electronic frequency division.
Advanced metal inlay resin processHigh purity braided silver-plated cable with 2 pin changeable interface design.


                                                                                                      Black / With MIC                                                                                                                                                                      Black / No MIC                                                                                                                                                                      Cyan / With MIC                                                                                                                                                                      Cyan / No MIC                                                                                                   

$56.00 USD


----------



## nymz

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185​KZ AS16 Pro 16BA Balanced Armature Units Earphones​
> Break high price barrier8 BA units on each side, flagship-level configuration
> Three-channel professional conduit structure, sophisticated electronic frequency division
> Advanced metal inlay resin processHigh purity braided silver-plated cable with 2 pin changeable interface design.
> ...



Be careful on your sources as OI will change its tuning. Proof:





Credits to @paulwasabii


----------



## Redcarmoose

nymz said:


> Be careful on your sources as OI will change its tuning. Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to @paulwasabii


Mine are in the mail.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185​KZ AS16 Pro 16BA Balanced Armature Units Earphones​
> Break high price barrier8 BA units on each side, flagship-level configuration.
> Three-channel professional conduit structure, sophisticated electronic frequency division.
> Advanced metal inlay resin processHigh purity braided silver-plated cable with 2 pin changeable interface design.
> ...


I wonder how this will fare against its pricier older siblings?
there are several KZ/CCA at $80+ or few even $100+


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> I wonder how this will fare against its pricier older siblings?
> there are several KZ/CCA at $80+ or few even $100+


The review I saw said they were good for orchestral music though a little intense for rock or EDM.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 22, 2022)

Deleted double post


----------



## Libertad

Been a loooong time since my last post but I'm rocking now a ifi go blu and it's been a breath of fresh air. Paired with some tripowin Mele's and it's smooth and fun. Curious I didn't hit this place up and bought them blind wonder what most here make of em.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> I wonder how this will fare against its pricier older siblings?
> there are several KZ/CCA at $80+ or few even $100+



Ironically, the more expensive KZs close to $100 USD were whacked by most consumers and reviewers. It is not about stuffing as many drivers into a shell and going down a driver nuclear race. Tuning and implementation is of the highest priority. KZ's cheaper products and those with lesser drivers seem way more popular and have better ratings, indeed KZ seems to do the best work at the sub $30 range.

It is to be expected that at the near $100 range, there are a lot of established big boys to compete against, and people are more forgiving of a cheaper priced set with flaws.

Oh ya and more importantly, folks also seem to forget about the KZ multi driver scandals of the past haha. Honestly I'm not holding my breath over this KZ AS16 Pro, better wait for first adopter impressions first!


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> _I have no experience with UA2/UA5, so we have to go to paper._​*Shanling UA2
> Portable USB DAC/AMP*
> -        Advanced model of UA line
> -        Interchangeable cables, using USB-C connector
> ...


Thanks a lot, the main deciding factor seems to be the 2.5mm vs the 4.4mm output.


----------



## jmwant

Zeos x Letshuoer Z12 unboxing


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/softe...-driver-iems-with-unique-twisted-shell-design


Softears Twilight single dd IEMs. Is it a budget Turii?


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Ironically, the more expensive KZs close to $100 USD were whacked by most consumers and reviewers. It is not about stuffing as many drivers into a shell and going down a driver nuclear race. Tuning and implementation is of the highest priority. KZ's cheaper products and those with lesser drivers seem way more popular and have better ratings, indeed KZ seems to do the best work at the sub $30 range.
> 
> It is to be expected that at the near $100 range, there are a lot of established big boys to compete against, and people are more forgiving of a cheaper priced set with flaws.
> 
> Oh ya and more importantly, folks also seem to forget about the KZ multi driver scandals of the past haha. Honestly I'm not holding my breath over this KZ AS16 Pro, better wait for first adopter impressions first!


I haven't forgotten about that drama, the reddit thread that exposed KZ was fun to read given that people were clowning KZ.

But the plot thickened when it was discovered that all the drivers were functional.

It's ironic that KZ's best IEMs are single driver and most of their multiple driver sets received mixed reception.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 22, 2022)

The


WAON303 said:


> I haven't forgotten about that drama, the reddit thread that exposed KZ was fun to read given that people were clowning KZ.
> 
> But the plot thickened when it was discovered that all the drivers were functional.
> 
> It's ironic that KZ's best IEMs are single driver and most of their multiple driver sets received mixed reception.


The "plot" was further "thickened" when it was realized that the "proof" was very fragile:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2839232659710678/

The apologies to KZ were never publicly done.

Crinacle ZEX pro were definitely fully functional to my ears, it was really sad to see his overreaction; up to 50 Ohm resistors are reasonable, it can make drivers subtle but very much there, especially when equalizing.


----------



## Carpet

Libertad said:


> Been a loooong time since my last post but I'm rocking now a ifi go blu and it's been a breath of fresh air. Paired with some tripowin Mele's and it's smooth and fun. Curious I didn't hit this place up and bought them blind wonder what most here make of em.


Haven't heard the ifi go blue myself, but it has a pretty solid reputation.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185​KZ AS16 Pro 16BA Balanced Armature Units Earphones​
> Break high price barrier8 BA units on each side, flagship-level configuration.
> Three-channel professional conduit structure, sophisticated electronic frequency division.
> Advanced metal inlay resin processHigh purity braided silver-plated cable with 2 pin changeable interface design.
> ...


Lol what is going on with those left and right indicators?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Lol what is going on with those left and right indicators?



I would characterize them as “impossible to see.”


----------



## Redcarmoose

The beginning  of the slippery slope needs signposts! 


Jmop said:


> Lol what is going on with those left and right indicators?


----------



## r31ya (Jul 23, 2022)

I don't quite understand KZ and their choice of fonts. eligibility is not priority to them.
but they love that cursive. it think i saw kz using it since ZS3?
---
Another review on AS16 Pro


---


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> This is correct, will be tizzy at double peaks on 10-12khz, and dunno HBB always like those kind of "valley of trap" I called it valley of trap because actually it will sounded smooth but actually lost a lot of treble details at 6khz. Should be dip on 5khz, little boost on 6khz, absolute dip at 7khz and then boost for air at 8khz, not big valley of trap from 5khz to the 8khz. HBB said he didn't hear something missing, but at least for me lot of details are gone there.
> Those great with trebles details : Z1R, u12t, monarch mk II (although a bit different boost and dip, thieaudio take 5khz boost and 6khz dip), lot of TOTLs, Blessing 2, S8
> Those with valley of trap and sharing same fate : Shuoer EJ7 (the EJ07M is bit better but still..) , mofasest trio, Mangird Tea 1, etc.


Mofastest Trio? Did you mean crap or trap?


----------



## Jmop

Yeah measurements aren't bad on that new AS16, and I like the design choice of not flaring out the inner side of the earpiece which tends to be more of a pressure point than a stabilizer for me.


----------



## WAON303

PhonoPhi said:


> The
> 
> The "plot" was further "thickened" when it was realized that the "proof" was very fragile:
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2839232659710678/
> ...


KZ pulling a reverse uno card was my favorite moment of the KZ expose anime arc.


----------



## ChrisOc

The TRI & HBB KAI


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Jul 23, 2022)

Got my pair of Dioko. I don’t know what version I have, but there was foam in the sound guide and there were two meshes on the sound guide. Foam 1:1 as in Timeless, but the grid is different. I don't know who tuned them, but they made a dump. Remove the white mesh and get bass and resolution! 











What about the Planar driver: the same as promo picture, but not gold, haha, just a silver 

About the case 


you can pull out the substrate, it will be even better.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

They sound bright in stock, apparently the second white filter muffles the left side of the frequency response so much that they sound so bright. Really like a screwdriver, yyyyyr


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 23, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> The
> 
> The "plot" was further "thickened" when it was realized that the "proof" was very fragile:
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/permalink/2839232659710678/
> ...


KZ's QC problem made them questionable. I cannot blame Delta Fyre totally. He just simply shares his observations. Of course, with the this kind of publications, there's always a double-check required before causing further chaos. With ZEX Crn, almost everyone took opposition but I was still reading that some people were trying to really understand it in the comments.
That's how it's. People just follow by either shilling or lynching.

The glue issue with DQ6 was a contributing factor unfortunately. KZ also couldn't make a good explanation publicly. I'd set a long meeting and explain everything one by one clearly especially with Crinacle this could be easily explained. So, I would put the blame on both sides.

This statement is important from Delta Frye's post :

'So why then are my CRN meaurements so DECEIVING? it's quite simple really, these frequency graphs are a TERRIBLE, horrible way of representing sums...'

I'm not against frequency graphs. They let us understand the overall tonality, tuning. However, when it comes to defining the complex details, they might be misleading.

What got my attention is that KZ hold their horses for a while with their multiple drivers IEMs crazily stacking many drivers inside and they've been mostly releasing single DD IEMs focusing on the budget section since then.

They couldn't handle the situation but people forget, simply forget in time. So, now slowly we're going to see more and more release probably. I know there are fans here simply loving their budget priced IEMs. However, I'd really like to see KZ stepping up their game and playing it more mature. Rather than pumping people with so many new releases...

They seem like they're working on their well-known v shaped tuning slowly. That's a good sign.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 23, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> KZ's QC problem made them questionable. I cannot blame Delta Fyre totally. He just simply shares his observations. Of course, with the this kind of publications, there's always a double-check required before causing further chaos. With ZEX Crn, almost everyone took opposition but I was still reading that some people were trying to really understand it in the comments.
> That's how it's. People just follow by either shilling or lynching.
> 
> The glue issue with DQ6 was a contributing factor unfortunately. KZ also couldn't make a good explanation publicly. I'd set a long meeting and explain everything one by one clearly especially with Crinacle this could be easily explained. So, I would put the blame on both sides.
> ...


So in reality, only the glue in DQ6s  (the bad guy version, would not ever get such things...) not original DQ6, which are great. could be the problem.

So the graphs are the "horrible" tool after all, but why this part was swept under the carpet, and everyone continues to repeat "KZ debacle" like zombies?!

I did not have any major problem with KZ quality control in my 50+ KZ/CCA (actually, the only appreciable problem was the earlier  "QDC-type / type C " connector cracking, they fixed it). So KZ is great in my book, and every of their IEM have some vision/concept, not all work by far for everyone, but they give great opportunities to experience different sound sugnatures/concepts.

Actually, the commonly perpetuated mantra of "graduating from KZ" did not work for me, I learned a lot (a lot of good experience, some failures, definitely not cost-efficient overall) but KZs are my main IEMs (modified wide-nozzle ASxX AST and AS16), I worked them out.
New generation of KZ/CCA single DS are really great, well beyond their under $20.

So looking forward to the new AS16 pro.


----------



## baskingshark

New BLON releasing (again):






Called the Z200.

At least the fit looks more conventional than their previous releases. Let's hope it isn't another sidegrade.

Good oppoty? Will Driams come true?

https://www.facebook.com/blonoffici...r62ifD4ToXtBVWR3mFvMfgEqHHcTDMve6R4qn8DkzeBvl


----------



## yaps66

ChrisOc said:


> The TRI & HBB KAI



Nice review. He actually made reference to the Dark Magician and to the guy that tuned that, Ethan. Met Ethan couple of weeks ago in Singapore. Really cool guy! Trying to see if I can somehow get my hands on the Dark Magician!


----------



## yaps66

Mr.HiAudio said:


> you can pull out the substrate


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## brsdrgn

PhonoPhi said:


> So in reality, only the glue in DQ6s  (the bad guy version, would not ever get such things...) not original DQ6, which are great. could be the problem.
> 
> So the graphs are the "horrible" tool after all, but why this part was swept under the carpet, and everyone continues to repeat "KZ debacle" like zombies?!
> 
> ...


DQ6s was checked and then understood that there's this glue case. I didn't see anyone drilling in first DQ6! If there's any information smb can provide I'd be happy to read it.

I have DQ6 and I did my best to check it out from every angle to see if there's the glue issue. And I see that main DD is already located very close to the tube taking sound from small DDs. There's glue leak on the top of it. So, there might be this issue with DQ6 as well. I didn't wanna teardown and deal with that strong glue cuz eventually I'll end up with destroying the units. I'm okay with the sound.

I would never say that graphs are horrible tool at all. They provide us the information to convey an opinion. I'm glad they exist. I'm glad that we can talk about so many things just by looking at them. All I say is that it doesn't give us whole listening experience.

I believe why people still talk about KZ this way is that they stopped looking for further information and how the situation evolved in time. There's also the media factor, review sites... When there's a sensational news put it right on the top to pull more traffic and people seek excitement as well so they will come and read.

I didn't see that much news, youtube videos about the next observation that Delta Frye made for example. People made their mind very quick so it was late as well. That's why I criticized the way KZ handled the situation.

We can simply put the blame on bias. In general making a decision requires effort for the brain. When there are too many information out there it's even more confusing. Do you want the truth? Then keep reading, researching, spending your time on it until you'll make a rather better decision. It doesn't even guarantee that you'll get to the absolute truth just by consuming more and trying filtr useful ones and generating an outcome from them. Oh BTW there's an easy methodology to simply take what most of the people say and believe that. So, that what happens.

Eventually like i said they'll forget this. KZ could gain positive opinion very quickly just by simply releasing a good disrupting set of IEMs with a real crazy price. Send it to reviewers with credibility and watch the rest. It's all about how you manage your strategy...

I honestly have sympathy and hope for KZ. I've made my entry to the Chi-Fi with Xiaomi back in 2013. Later I sticked mostly with Japanese products. KZ was the company which pulled my focus back to the Chi-Fi world before it started to accelerate with the sound quality. Today what we get for what we pay is crazy. I'm looking at sub 100$ and it blows me.


----------



## firesign

brsdrgn said:


> DQ6s was checked and then understood that there's this glue case. I didn't see anyone drilling in first DQ6! If there's any information smb can provide I'd be happy to read it.
> 
> I have DQ6 and I did my best to check it out from every angle to see if there's the glue issue. And I see that main DD is already located very close to the tube taking sound from small DDs. There's glue leak on the top of it. So, there might be this issue with DQ6 as well. I didn't wanna teardown and deal with that strong glue cuz eventually I'll end up with destroying the units. I'm okay with the sound.
> 
> ...


There is a video from HBB where he explains that the only difference between the DQ6 and the DQ6S is some dumpening material on the IEM output, to filter out some of the DQ6 treble peaks and boost the bass.
That is, the rest of the IEM (drivers, glue, etc) is supposed to be the same.

It may be true, or it may not be. It doesn't matter too much either.


----------



## jmwant

ChrisOc said:


> The TRI & HBB KAI



The shape of the shells looks a lot like the Blon Bl07.


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> The shape of the shells looks a lot like the Blon Bl07.


Also the CVJ CSK.


----------



## nymz

​I've finally had the opportunity to review the now timeless Sony XBA-N3 and compare it to the legendary IER-Z1R.

Hope you guys enjoy it and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Carpet

TruthEar Zero Video​


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> TruthEar Zero Video​



i need to see whether i could buy stuff from ShenZhen audio store without credit cards...
if this available in ali, i will already pre order it.
i need to re register to paypal i guess


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> TruthEar Zero Video​



Not my gig, but i'm sure quite a few will enjoy it?


----------



## SlipScope

Im glad crin has decided to follow harman this closely, its not perfect but for this price the thruthear zero seems to be a new standard, the next best thing to the moondrop variations for 1/9 the price.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Mofastest Trio? Did you mean crap or trap?



Yeah they have that valley of trap as well, but actually they are not that crap, they have good technicalities as great layering and imaging despite smooth trebles. It is one of the cheapest EST you can try, and have ok EST implementation on treble extension, but they lack of bite because of the valley of trap. They should boost 6khz properly and the dip is too much also. THe bass raise also good, but driver capability is just OK for me, thus lead the bass isn't great of midfi class. They need decent source to be shine, and pair it with pure silver cable does the job right to make it more sparkling and and bitey. I still can't recommended it per se, they are just what they are on their price. But if someone want to hear EST on budget, the mofasest trio is one of the cheapest that you can grab, and only you like smooth presentation.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TRN ST5

4BA + 1DD Hybrid Drivers Reference-grade In-Ear Monitor*


Beryllium-coated 10mm dual-magnet dynamic driver
Custom tweeter + midrange combination balanced armature
Aviation-grade magnesium alloy housing




*Coming Soon...

Beryllium diaphragm unit

The sound quality is naturally good*

The rare metal-coated beryllium diaphragm material is used. 

Using the rigidity and thinness of the beryllium-plated diaphragm material, TRN ST5 presents a crisp and delicate low frequency. 

This earphones creates a natural sound quality.





*Strength combination

Four BA units on each side*

TRN ST5 is equipped with 2x30095 high-frequency BA units and 2x50060 medium-frequency BA units. It covers the complete sound range through exquisite physical and electronic frequency division technology.





*Low-frequency part*

10mm beryllium-plated vibrating waist moving coil Po Yuan. The low-frequency reverberation dives deeper and presents a stronger;

*Medium-frequency part*

Two sets of 50060 BA units make the middle frequency more full, and the sound field is wider.

*High-frequency part*

Liwei 2x30095 BA Peng Yuan has a wide sound field and powerful space, and the sound is crisp and clear.


----------



## brsdrgn

Redcarmoose said:


> *TRN ST5
> 
> 4BA + 1DD Hybrid Drivers Reference-grade In-Ear Monitor*
> 
> ...


I can't say much about the IEM. But, that photo with BAs in the bottom is one of the most gorgeous looking presentation I've ever seen. Good job whoever done that.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> TruthEar Zero Video​



The "crossover" is a bit hard to figure out - you get a reduction in SPL by adding two curves together. Would be very interesting to measure the DDs with controls after its release.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah they have that valley of trap as well, but actually they are not that crap, they have good technicalities as great layering and imaging despite smooth trebles. It is one of the cheapest EST you can try, and have ok EST implementation on treble extension, but they lack of bite because of the valley of trap. They should boost 6khz properly and the dip is too much also. THe bass raise also good, but driver capability is just OK for me, thus lead the bass isn't great of midfi class. They need decent source to be shine, and pair it with pure silver cable does the job right to make it more sparkling and and bitey. I still can't recommended it per se, they are just what they are on their price. But if someone want to hear EST on budget, the mofasest trio is one of the cheapest that you can grab, and only you like smooth presentation.


The Trio were a massive disappointment. The treble is exactly as you described, which was way too polite, and too much bass, and that is NOT my preference at all. I like a quick bass, that's clear and foreceful, along with edgy mids and a present and extended treble for picking up details. Not fake details, but a well implemented treble that provides that present energy and extension that's natural and fun. Too many IEM's, including the Trio and the Moondrops, dial back the treble and turn up the bass, thinking this is ideal, but it turns out to be a boring exercise that can't handle fast tracks, thrash or black metal, heavy rock and progressive metal, without some smearing from the target tuning. Plus the resolution was good, but not great for $600.00. The Trio had to go. Now the DUNU EST 112 is vastly superior at a very similar price range, and they handle rock tracks like a champ, and the resolution is clean and sharp. Then there's the much cheaper, but equally capable RE800 silver, and to a lesser extent, the Timeless. I only dock the Timeless, not on technicalities, but the tonality isn't the most natural. Nitpicking for $200.00, but the RE800 silver are tonality champs and quite resolving with natural timbre. The Trio were an expensive flop in my eyes, though some folks love them! Hey! If you tend to love the Moondrops tuning, you'll love the Mofasest Trio tuning.


----------



## Carpet

Paul Wasabii review of TRI x HBB Kai


----------



## twiceboss

saldsald said:


> The "crossover" is a bit hard to figure out - you get a reduction in SPL by adding two curves together. Would be very interesting to measure the DDs with controls after its release.


it looks like the faint black line is the effect from the SPL. I might be wrong but the final graph says it all.


----------



## saldsald

twiceboss said:


> it looks like the faint black line is the effect from the SPL. I might be wrong but the final graph says it all.


Yea, it is, I just wonder if the two SPL lines of the two dynamic drivers are for illustration only (you know, not real measurements) as when you add them together you can never really reduce the sound pressure level unless it is in antiphase which is not an option here.

This is done with WPD and the green line is the expected SPL if you add the red and blue lines together and the purple line is extracted from the database.


----------



## JEHL

Anyone has experience with the Hifiman Deva Pro? And how it fares against the more tried and true but also more expensive Sundara?


----------



## Ichos

JEHL said:


> Anyone has experience with the Hifiman Deva Pro? And how it fares against the more tried and true but also more expensive Sundara?


Maybe you should ask at the Deva Pro thread?
The Sundara has a bit more of bass and treble extension, it is slightly more visceral, dynamic and impactful.
The Deva Pro is a bit more focused in the mids.
They are really very close.


----------



## JEHL

Ichos said:


> Maybe you should ask at the Deva Pro thread?
> The Sundara has a bit more of bass and treble extension, it is slightly more visceral, dynamic and impactful.
> The Deva Pro is a bit more focused in the mids.
> They are really very close.


Sounds like the Deva Pro may be more of my preference. Never been a fan of bright gear.

Also search engine isn't particularly helpful


----------



## Ichos

JEHL said:


> Sounds like the Deva Pro may be more of my preference. Never been a fan of bright gear.
> 
> Also search engine isn't particularly helpful


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dev...st-of-the-hifiman-latest-developments.959854/
BTW, the Sundara is not bright, just more extended.


----------



## corgifall

I really like the Truthear Zero and I think it's a very "fun" sounding IEM. Review below for those interested!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/truthear-zero.25967/reviews


----------



## Surf Monkey

corgifall said:


> I really like the Truthear Zero and I think it's a very "fun" sounding IEM. Review below for those interested!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/truthear-zero.25967/reviews



Interesting. In some ways it sounds like the opposite of the Dioko which has stunning mids and detailed treble but lacks punch and weight on the bass end.


----------



## corgifall

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting. In some ways it sounds like the opposite of the Dioko which has stunning mids and detailed treble but lacks punch and weight on the bass end.


I probably should of asked for the Dioko too but I ended up being more interested in the the double DD since I like hybrids for their bass.


----------



## r31ya

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting. In some ways it sounds like the opposite of the Dioko which has stunning mids and detailed treble but lacks punch and weight on the bass end.


well, thats planar for you.
great for fast detailed replay. but punch? Nope. not their forte.


----------



## Surf Monkey

r31ya said:


> well, thats planar for you.
> great for fast detailed replay. but punch? Nope. not their forte.



Dioko is a bit lighter on the bass end than the others I have. The P1 Max, the S12 and the Hook-X all have noticeably heavier low ends. Dioko is generally flatter across the dynamic range.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 26, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Dioko is a bit lighter on the bass end than the others I have. The P1 Max, the S12 and the Hook-X all have noticeably heavier low ends. Dioko is generally flatter across the dynamic range.


possibly the rest trying to compensate the lack of punch and raise the bass a bit
but yeah crin love sub bass focus with lower mid bass which will accentuate lack of punch


----------



## Jmop

They're getting better, at least the Dioko doesn't have a treble dip.


----------



## JEHL

r31ya said:


> possibly the rest trying to compensate the lack of punch and raise the bass a bit
> but yeah crin love sub bass focus with lower mid bass which will accentuate lack of punch


I feel like the bass shelf is just not high enough. But then I wonder if it'd hit xmax if he tried a higher bass shelf.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> They're getting better, at least the Dioko doesn't have a treble dip.



I really like the Dioko for classical and jazz.


----------



## JEHL

Do you think it'd be a wasted effort to make a headphone with a 70+mm bass unit and a 25mm full range?


----------



## Nimweth

I recently acquired the Hidizs AP80 Pro X and have been trying various IEMs with great success including the KZ BA10, Geek Wold GK10, KBEAR Believe and TRI i3. Yesterday I tried the Fiio FD3 with a 2.5mm balanced cable and it was very impressive, especially in the bass. I am using the treble tubes and the bass tips. The AP80 Pro X seems to get the best out of a variety of IEMs.
Here is a link to my review on Audiosolace:
https://audiosolace.com/hidizs-ap80-pro-x-review/


----------



## ian91 (Jul 27, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I really like the Dioko for classical and jazz.



I'll be perfectly honest, listening to the Dioko was like having my third eye polished. Everything is presented so clean with an almost(!) unnatural resolution and exceptionally quick transients.  DDs sound more natural but the Hifi side of me loves the detailing planar offers. I just wish the Dioko wasn't so subbass focused. A bit of midbass to add more weight and a hint of organic warmth would have sweetened the whole deal for me. Bass/kick drum has very little life or impact as it stands. Apart from that instrumentals are absolutely great.


----------



## yaps66 (Jul 27, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, listening to the Dioko was like having my third eye polished. Everything is presented so clean with an almost(!) unnatural resolution and exceptionally quick transients.  DDs sound more natural but the Hifi side of me loves detailing Dioko offers. I just wish it wasn't so subbass focused. A bit of midbass to add more weight and a hint of organic warmth would have sweetened the whole deal for me. Bass/kick drum has very little life or impact as it stands. Apart from that instrumentals are absolutely great.


That’s unfortunately Crinikle’s preference. He likes sub-bass over mid-bass.


----------



## PhonoPhi

I got Dioko few days ago, and so far it does not feel very agreeable to me.

I never considered myself treble-sensitive, yet the hiss (rather than sibilance) likely related to the 14-15 kHz peak feels a bit to much, especially while listening just to speech, as in Chesky demonstration disk.

The bass is too lean, which I also never thought would be a problem with me, I really liked the lean bass of HZ mirror for instance. Yet with the extreme sub-bass focus of Dioko, marimbas start to feel not wooden but plexiglassy (not bad plasticsy, yet not natural to my limited perception).

The resolution is decent, but many multi-BA IEMs are more resolving and clear to my ears.

I tried several DACs, while using the phone was so far the most acceptable by smoothening the treble.

While not agreeing with DIoko at the moment - a very revealing and insightful experience so far.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> I got Dioko few days ago, and so far it does not feel very agreeable to me.
> 
> I never considered myself treble-sensitive, yet the hiss (rather than sibilance) likely related to the 14-15 kHz peak feels a bit to much, especially while listening just to speech, as in Chesky demonstration disk.
> 
> ...


you might have gotten hit by one of the units with the wrong filter. Assuming you bought it weeks ago. 
https://twitter.com/crinacle/status/1543098235933192193


----------



## gadgetgod

PhonoPhi said:


> I got Dioko few days ago, and so far it does not feel very agreeable to me.
> 
> I never considered myself treble-sensitive, yet the hiss (rather than sibilance) likely related to the 14-15 kHz peak feels a bit to much, especially while listening just to speech, as in Chesky demonstration disk.
> 
> ...


I would agree with @RikudouGoku's comment above. Because I also have the Dioko with me that I received like two days back. It doesn't sound anything like what you have mentioned. For me, the biggest issue with Dioko is its fit. The strange oval shape doesn't cut it for me and I see myself adjusting them every 15-30 mins. Still in the process of tip rolling.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> you might have gotten hit by one of the units with the wrong filter. Assuming you bought it weeks ago.
> https://twitter.com/crinacle/status/1543098235933192193


Not likely by the date, I ordered from AE, and it was shipped after the issue was declared resolved. Yet, anything can happen.
Some filters are surely there, the sensitivity is one of the lowest that I experienced.
I am very much tempted to remove the filters. I will eventually, right now I just explore the tuning.


gadgetgod said:


> I would agree with @RikudouGoku's comment above. Because I also have the Dioko with me that I received like two days back. It doesn't sound anything like what you have mentioned. For me, the biggest issue with Dioko is its fit. The strange oval shape doesn't cut it for me and I see myself adjusting them every 15-30 mins. Still in the process of tip rolling.


The tips are a very good point. I always use wide bores, similar to spiral dots. It may contribute to the enhancement of the perception.

Yet, again such treble-rich IEMs as A10/TP10/KB10 are enjoyable to me (with right recordings) with the same tips, different sensitivies, I guess, and also I hardly had any IEM with peaks above 12+ kHz. I may just need to train my non-audiophile ears


----------



## gadgetgod

PhonoPhi said:


> I may just need to train my non-audiophile ears


Ah you sure are a lot more experienced than me sir


----------



## rayliam80

Nimweth said:


> I recently acquired the Hidizs AP80 Pro X and have been trying various IEMs with great success including the KZ BA10, Geek Wold GK10, KBEAR Believe and TRI i3. Yesterday I tried the Fiio FD3 with a 2.5mm balanced cable and it was very impressive, especially in the bass. I am using the treble tubes and the bass tips. The AP80 Pro X seems to get the best out of a variety of IEMs.
> Here is a link to my review on Audiosolace:
> https://audiosolace.com/hidizs-ap80-pro-x-review/



I've also enjoyed the FD3 Pro using the 2.5mm balanced connector with my FH7 green tubes and Azla Sedna Light tips on the AP80 Pro X. The AP80 Pro X offers a nice contrast to my other sources. It has also officially retired my LG V30. I just don't like carrying two phones.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

WAON303 said:


> Oh god, not the IT00.
> 
> I always get some driver flex when I wear mine.
> 
> The Starfield also gives me a fair amount of flex too.


I sold my Thie Legacy and OH10 because of flex. So annoying.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h50.25550/reviews#review-28946


----------



## nymz

Today I bring you something different. Instead of IEMs or sources, I'll be covering the best earbud I've ever had the chance to try. 

In fact, stratch that. *Serratus *is one of the best transducers I've ever heard and everyone knows I'm a picky one. Oh and did I mention that it is built by one of our own head-fiers, @tgx78? 

Hope you enjoy the reading as much as I enjoyed hearing these.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

nymz said:


> ​
> Today I bring you something different. Instead of IEMs or sources, I'll be covering the best earbud I've ever had the chance to try.
> 
> In fact, stratch that. *Serratus *is one of the best transducers I've ever heard and everyone knows I'm a picky one. Oh and did I mention that it is built by one of our own head-fiers, @tgx78?
> ...


200$ hmmm


it is also worth adding that transparent plastic is very fragile and is not recommended for use, it is usually replaced.


----------



## Nimweth

The AP80 Pro X /Fiio FD3 combination continues to impress. This sounds amazing:


----------



## nymz

Mr.HiAudio said:


> 200$ hmmm
> it is also worth adding that transparent plastic is very fragile and is not recommended for use, it is usually replaced.



Thanks for your input, I guess.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

nymz said:


> Thanks for your input, I guess.


if you like the sound, then probably its price for assembly and parts - it's worth it


----------



## tgx78

Mr.HiAudio said:


> 200$ hmmm
> it is also worth adding that transparent plastic is very fragile and is not recommended for use, it is usually replaced.





This is what I use for my paintings. 
Under $20 yay!


----------



## Carpet

7Hz Salnotes Zero​


----------



## Carpet (Jul 29, 2022)

New Gizaudio Video on Kato Blue vs Thieaudio Elixir, Yume Midnight, Timeless and S12​


----------



## Ryoidenshi

Hello. I'm sorry, I haven't found the specific thread for FiiO FHE Eclipse earphones, so I've decided to ask here: is it normal that I find FHE not as bassy as the crinacle positioned them? When I've read about them, I thought that it'll be my dream iems (as a basshead), but in the end I found it to be just a little bass elevated, but definitely not bass monsters/cannons. Maybe this specific earphones will get better after a full burn in, but as of now, I think FiiO FD3 are bassier, Audiosense AQ0 are a lot bassier, and Tri I3 Pro is a superior in bass quantity over FHE. Is anyone thinking the same, or is it just me?


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Jul 30, 2022)

Ryoidenshi said:


> Hello. I'm sorry, I haven't found the specific thread for FiiO FHE Eclipse earphones, so I've decided to ask here: is it normal that I find FHE not as bassy as the crinacle positioned them? When I've read about them, I thought that it'll be my dream iems (as a basshead), but in the end I found it to be just a little bass elevated, but definitely not bass monsters/cannons. Maybe this specific earphones will get better after a full burn in, but as of now, I think FiiO FD3 are bassier, Audiosense AQ0 are a lot bassier, and Tri I3 Pro is a superior in bass quantity over FHE. Is anyone thinking the same, or is it just me?



I have the FHE and find it bassy when it needs to be. There’s plenty of mid bass, but I’d say it more sub bass focused. Have you tip rolled? I’ve found normal to narrow bores sound the best for me. A No name grey silicone pair I got with the OG tri i3 works best for me. I get a very good fit with them. 

Mids are decent, and the treble is okay but the weak link. Not a ton of warmth. I wouldn’t say it’s my favorite, but it does surprise me at times with imaging and soundstage depth. It’s not great for busy tracks, I find snares in particular sit back or get lost at times. Ambient, and film scores can sound great though. I still listen to it more than other sets I think are technically better (Kato, Midnight, etc).


----------



## Ryoidenshi

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> I have the FHE and find it bassy when it needs to be. There’s plenty of mid bass, but I’d say it more sub bass focused. Have you tip rolled? I’ve found normal to narrow bores sound the best for me. A No name grey silicone pair I got with the OG tri i3 works best for me. I get a very good fit with them.
> 
> Mids are decent, and the treble is okay but the weak link. Not a ton of warmth. I wouldn’t say it’s my favorite, but it does surprise me at times with imaging and soundstage depth. It’s not great for busy tracks, I find snares in particular sit back or get lost at times. Ambient, and film scores can sound great though. I still listen to it more than other sets I think are technically better (Kato, Midnight, etc).


I've tip rolled a lot with these, I have KBEar 08 eartips, which are one of the most bassy tips I've ever heard, and they aren't capable to elevate bass to the amount that will satisfy the basshead in me. But they work well on I3 Pro and AQ0 though. None of the other tips I own worked, and I've got a plenty. I just feel that FHE is not a basshead IEM, it's not capable of bringing slam that I3 Pro can bring.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

Ryoidenshi said:


> I've tip rolled a lot with these, I have KBEar 08 eartips, which are one of the most bassy tips I've ever heard, and they aren't capable to elevate bass to the amount that will satisfy the basshead in me. But they work well on I3 Pro and AQ0 though. None of the other tips I own worked, and I've got a plenty. I just feel that FHE is not a basshead IEM, it's not capable of bringing slam that I3 Pro can bring.



Yeah, I wouldn’t call it a true bass head set. I’ve almost pulled the trigger on the i3 pro a number of times.


----------



## Ryoidenshi

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> Yeah, I wouldn’t call it a true bass head set. I’ve almost pulled the trigger on the i3 pro a number of times.


Be careful, the biggest weakness of I3 Pro is very poor noise isolation.


----------



## SenorChang8 (Jul 30, 2022)

Ryoidenshi said:


> Hello. I'm sorry, I haven't found the specific thread for FiiO FHE Eclipse earphones, so I've decided to ask here: is it normal that I find FHE not as bassy as the crinacle positioned them? When I've read about them, I thought that it'll be my dream iems (as a basshead), but in the end I found it to be just a little bass elevated, but definitely not bass monsters/cannons. Maybe this specific earphones will get better after a full burn in, but as of now, I think FiiO FD3 are bassier, Audiosense AQ0 are a lot bassier, and Tri I3 Pro is a superior in bass quantity over FHE. Is anyone thinking the same, or is it just me?



Have you tried Final Audio Type E Black tips? They suited me best with FHE. I get enough bass when the notes are low enough like in this song but it does not enhance everything with bass. It is very much a sub bass focused basshead IEM as opposed to the usual bass cannon V type signature.


----------



## saldsald

Ryoidenshi said:


> I've tip rolled a lot with these, I have KBEar 08 eartips, which are one of the most bassy tips I've ever heard, and they aren't capable to elevate bass to the amount that will satisfy the basshead in me. But they work well on I3 Pro and AQ0 though. None of the other tips I own worked, and I've got a plenty. I just feel that FHE is not a basshead IEM, it's not capable of bringing slam that I3 Pro can bring.


You need to use harder tips such as azla sednaearfit short.


----------



## nymz

My review of the* Hiby R5 Gen 2* is out! If you are interested in entry level DAPs or Class A amplification, make sure to take a look!

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nymz said:


> ​
> My review of the* Hiby R5 Gen 2* is out! If you are interested in entry level DAPs or Class A amplification, make sure to take a look!
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Two Hiby's. Two bad batteries. PASS.


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Two Hiby's. Two bad batteries. PASS.


I own a Hiby R2 as backup DAP. It hasn't failed... yet. Found out about the history of battery problems after I bought the damned thing. I've bought a few other Hiby products (FD1,FD3 and FC3), none have batteries!


----------



## nymz

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Two Hiby's. Two bad batteries. PASS.



I had no idea, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Ryoidenshi

saldsald said:


> You need to use harder tips such as azla sednaearfit short.


I have hard eartips, which are so hard you almost can't bend the stem on them. I've tried to put SpinFit CP800 on my FHE, and there's still not enough bass. It really annoys me that a lot of people said in their reviews that "it's definitely a basshead iem". I think they never listened to real basshead iem, or some other reason, but this one is definitely not a bass heavy earphones at all, compared to Tri I3 Pro or Audiosense AQ0 (in my opinion).


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> I own a Hiby R2 as backup DAP. It hasn't failed... yet. Found out about the history of battery problems after I bought the damned thing. I've bought a few other Hiby products (FD1,FD3 and FC3), none have batteries!


fearing the day my BTR5 battery fails me,
seems an ass to change or find replacement battery.

i guess in that sense, the semi-DIY Zishan DAPs have ease of replacing things is somewhat a blessing.


----------



## Nimweth

Here's a new one: CVJ River Dusk. Let's hope it's tuned like the CSA and CSN. Link:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005004492692451.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.68bf5801R7EY2r&browser_id=6415fe9c50d94bfbb579b66768409359&aff_trace_key=b3ccb2c8e2c74803bef486fc7ffb9623-1658819387521-03402-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=pyrjgrtc2tgcau9c18254a275946a57165c1038a26&gclid=&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!!39.21!!!!!@2100bddb16592773099725629e9412!12000029350123025!sea&algo_pvid=3c389f05-dbd9-4e74-b038-0917d814e582


----------



## brsdrgn

Nimweth said:


> Here's a new one: CVJ River Dusk. Let's hope it's tuned like the CSA and CSN. Link:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005004492692451.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.68bf5801R7EY2r&browser_id=6415fe9c50d94bfbb579b66768409359&aff_trace_key=b3ccb2c8e2c74803bef486fc7ffb9623-1658819387521-03402-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=pyrjgrtc2tgcau9c18254a275946a57165c1038a26&gclid=&pdp_npi=2@dis!GBP!!39.21!!!!!@2100bddb16592773099725629e9412!12000029350123025!sea&algo_pvid=3c389f05-dbd9-4e74-b038-0917d814e582


Graph looks good. 

And this is interesting :


----------



## SartWaiting

brsdrgn said:


> And this is interesting :


I don't understand what they mean. What is the advantage? They still go further to the same contact


----------



## Surf Monkey

SartWaiting said:


> I don't understand what they mean. What is the advantage? They still go further to the same contact



Lots of IEMs have this. It’s simply tubes that channel the sound from each driver separately.


----------



## SartWaiting

Surf Monkey said:


> Lots of IEMs have this. It’s simply tubes that channel the sound from each driver separately.


Ок, thnx. Big picture showed opposite side drivers and looked like "we forgot put in crossover" 😁


----------



## Surf Monkey

SartWaiting said:


> Ок, thnx. Big picture showed opposite side drivers and looked like "we forgot put in crossover" 😁



Yeah, that is a weird image.


----------



## Nimweth

Another interesting one:
https://hifigo.com/products/tingker-h16


----------



## cqtek

Hello everybody.

Here is my humble opinion about the Hidizs MD4. Some IEMS with a bold tuning. Well, more like 4. Although one thing is the sound and another the frequency response graphs.

I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-md4-4-balanced-armature-drivers.25921/reviews#review-28962


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Lots of IEMs have this. It’s simply tubes that channel the sound from each driver separately.


It's the big plus of 3D printed resin shells over injection molded plastic shells. They can include  a channel for each driver and (hopefully) tune them separately so there is no weird resonance effect for that drivers range of frequencies. Having the channels and mounting points for each driver built in to the shell would also simplify assembly. I suppose we will find out in five to ten years how stable UV cured resins are in the long term. Even for IEMs with metal shells, we will get to find out how stable the polymer substrate binding the graphene, nanotubes or supporting the plated beryllium is. It's going to be a monumental PITA if the plastics in all our older IEMs fail at the same time.


----------



## Carpet

A new IEM from ivipQ​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004512790988.html









Headphone parameters

1. Product name: ivipQ HIFI Flagship Audiophile In-ear Earphone Monitor

2. Brand:ivipQ

3. Model:ivipQ-100

4.Product type: In-ear

5. Impedance: 30Ω

6. Eerphone sensitivity: 26dB/mW

7. Frequency range: 20-20000Hz

8. Earphone plug type:3.5mm straight plug

9.Connector: Detachable 0.78mm 2pin


10. Cable Length: About 1.2m±1.25cm


11.Whether with Mic: No Mic


12.Color:Standara Black

13.Shell material : Resin


14.Cable material: 4 core sterling silver wire


15.Drive unit: 10mm+1DD


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> I own a Hiby R2 as backup DAP. It hasn't failed... yet. Found out about the history of battery problems after I bought the damned thing. I've bought a few other Hiby products (FD1,FD3 and FC3), none have batteries!


I thought my Hiby R2 had passed the mark of failure, because it happened within 4 months with the R5, but after about a year, it too had the battery failure, and Hiby wants me to pay about $50 each and shipping to fix them. I'd rather save my money and buy a more reliable DAP.


----------



## Carpet

And a new review from Akros of the Yanyin Canon...​


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Best KZ ever! What the heck?*
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *Best KZ ever! What the heck?*
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185


feels like, every reviews that comes out will make me regret that i didn't take this when it still $42.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> feels like, every reviews that comes out will make me regret that i didn't take this when it still $42.


It's worth ^$$$$^. While timbre slightly off, it's incredible, just get it!


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> It's worth ^$$$$^. While timbre slightly off, it's incredible, just get it!


In the Discord, the KZ rep mention that it was build while targeting QDC Anole V14
It makes me want to know, how far AS16 Pro can go compared to QDC V14

Also to note, it was build with 18ohm impedance in mind.
it seems there will be mild changes if the source is powerful enough or using 18~30 ohm impedance adapter


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 1, 2022)

r31ya said:


> In the Discord, the KZ rep mention that it was build while targeting QDC Anole V14
> It makes me want to know, how far AS16 Pro can go compared to QDC V14
> 
> Also to note, it was build with 18ohm impedance in mind.
> it seems there will be mild changes if the source is powerful enough or using 18~30 ohm impedance adapter


I have two pairs of qdc Anole V3s, and I have heard the qdc Anole VX, but not the qdc Anole V14. I believe in burn-in and these have none. But I believe the crossovers get affected. I have only tried 2 cables and not even got to my DAPs yet. I’m using the UA3 and a phone. But I’m amazed, they show much more detail than any KZ I have heard. It’s like the Anole VX, but not as intense, I read reviews which said these were forward too, too much for rock? No way. They do rock great. The difference from true $$$$ flagships is the timbre is slightly off, but nothing truly wrong or disturbing. Also the timbre thing, starts to go away the more you listen?

The sound is actually slightly laid back, with the UA3 anyway. The bass is incredible in that it’s fast and has it’s own way about it. The tune is so right in that it’s smooth and complete, also correct to a point. In a way it’s even, but there is a slight clump together, but I have been listening to way more expensive IEMs. This is by far a miracle that they can do all this for this price. The soundstage is relatively big, but best of all every frequency is represented? And there is fast instantaneous response and fall-off, which has a charm of it’s own. Yes, you can hear all the drivers, and yes, there is a slight bumblebee sound, but it’s soft and inviting?

They don’t have the treble of the Anole VX, it’s softer and smoother? Probably almost smooth to a fault, but I love it. They are like the Noble K10 Encore in that guitars are kind of buzzy and electric, yet falling back into this base (not bass) that’s a soft pillow. They really are like a more relaxed Noble Encore, with not as big soundstage, and not quite the bass separation or delineation? Also not quite as low as the Encore bass, but a relatively fast bass like the Encore.

Edit:
I get now how people are calling them forward, just tried them with the WM1Z, and they just show whatever your source is. More laidback with the UA3? Still this is like a TOTL, flagship experience? Amazing! The timbre issues are almost forgotten too?

Edit 2:
They really just expound on whatever you feed them. The WM1A has about a perfect presentation. The bass is amazing. Yet they are more midcentric.....now....than the WM1Z, less treble intensity!


----------



## 4ceratops

Redcarmoose said:


> *Best KZ ever! What the heck?*
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185


I'll definitely wait for serious reviews so I don't just have a cheaper version of the poorly tuned 24BA KZ AST in my drawer. I think caution is always needed when KZ "randomly" experiments with multiple inexpensive BAs. But, as they say, hope dies last😉


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 1, 2022)

4ceratops said:


> I'll definitely wait for serious reviews so I don't just have a cheaper version of the poorly tuned 24BA KZ AST in my drawer. I think caution is always needed when KZ "randomly" experiments with multiple inexpensive BAs. But, as they say, hope dies last😉


Right! I think KZ does have a sordid history, especially with the latest driver fiasco.

Look at the first review here. He has heard more KZs than I.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-as16-pro.25953/

TFZ Exclusive 3, KZ ED16, KZ ZS5, KZ ATE, KZ EDX, KZ EDX-PRO, KZ ZEX, KZ ES4, TFZ My Love Edition, TFZ S2, VE Monk IE Smalls, VE Monk IE Biggie, TRN V80, TRN V30, CCA CA16 Pro, CCZ Emerald, Audiosense AQ0, KZ ZEX PRO/ CRN, TinHiFi T3 Plus, NiceHCK DB1, CCA CRA, CVJ ANGEL WINGS, CVJ Demon, CCA CA10, TKZK Wave, BLON BL-07, BQEYZ KC2, BQEYZ Summer, KZ X HBB DQ6s, NF Audio NM2, TRI Meteor.




These are tuned perfect, you’ll see! 
But they are a window into whatever source you use.


----------



## nymz

Redcarmoose said:


> But they are a window into whatever source you use.







You can literally say that 😂


----------



## Jmop

How do you get the green measurement again?


----------



## nymz

Jmop said:


> How do you get the green measurement again?



High OI (output impendance) source or impedance adapter (15/30ohm +).


----------



## Jmop

nymz said:


> High OI (output impendance) source or impedance adapter (15/30ohm +).


And that doesn't effect the overall sound quality? It is a multi driver unit and then some.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 1, 2022)

Jmop said:


> And that doesn't effect the overall sound quality? It is a multi driver unit and then some.


It affects the sound signature.
Thr green curve there is actually using TRI TK2 as the source that has the reported (by users rather than the maker) output impedance: Zout of the SE output is close to 10Ω, while the Zout of the balanced output is almost 20Ω.
(The graph is likely using balanced output, but it may need to be confirmed)

The significant part of the signature is arguably the source.
What I personally hear with the 30-Ohm adapter is a bit different: less mid bass, more punchy bass, more upper mids, i.e. loosing some warmth at higher source inpedance.
TK2 may be an ideal source for AS16 pro - the tightly knitted ChiFi village  

P. S. KZ purportedly tuned AS16 pro using an 18-Ohm source/tuning gear - if you are interested, look for more information in recent discussions in the KZ thread.


----------



## nymz (Aug 1, 2022)

Jmop said:


> And that doesn't effect the overall sound quality? It is a multi driver unit and then some.



It changes the tuning, I'm yet to hear it but impedance adapters have been used before to shape FRs.

This is a problem that affects more sets, usually BA, more than you think. But it's generally the other way around - using the lowest OI source you can find and not the higher. Seems KZ tuned it at around 15ohms, give it or take, where most current market sources are 1ohm or below.

Examples:


----------



## Jmop (Aug 1, 2022)

nymz said:


> This is a problem that affects more sets, usually BA, more than you think. But it's generally the other way around - using the lowest OI source you can find and not the higher. Seems KZ tuned it at around 15ohms, give it or take, where most current market sources are 1ohm or below.


Yeah that's what I'm saying, it's only 15ohms so it really shouldn't be fed source output over say 2ohms. I've read reports of people who do switch up source output to influence frequency response but from my understanding and experience the sound quality ends up suffering, though single dynamics can handle it well and maybe some single armatures.

Edit: Forgot to address the impedance adapter part. It could work, but I think using something like IEMatch could still negatively effect sound quality unless it's a single driver.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 1, 2022)

New KBEAR product, the Ormosia. Seems to be a 1 BA + 1 DD hybrid

https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/kbear-ormosia

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004573570612.html











$99 USD. Quite a tough price bracket to release at, many big boy competitors there.


----------



## firesign

nymz said:


>


The graph of the RSV is surprising.

It's unbelievably good up to 9 kHz, and after that it's the absolute nothing. It's a pity, because if it had more energy above 9 kHz, I would have bought it a long time ago.


----------



## Dsnuts

So I want to draw a bit of attention to some headfier friends that have been MIA. @IEMusic and @peter123
IEMusic has been MIA since December of last year and it was surprising to see Peter MIA since November. Any word on whats going on with these two?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jmop said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying, it's only 15ohms so it really shouldn't be fed source output over say 2ohms. I've read reports of people who do switch up source output to influence frequency response but from my understanding and experience the sound quality ends up suffering, though single dynamics can handle it well and maybe some single armatures.


The reason why they affect the FR, is because hybrids and multi-BA/BA-only have an uneven impedance curve along with a low impedance. 









single DDs and planars are flat.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> The reason why they affect the FR, is because hybrids and multi-BA/BA-only have an uneven impedance curve along with a low impedance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More to it: hybrids and multi-BAs have crossovers, where the power distribution is managed. In a simple concept: drivers are connected with different resistive loads, so at different source impedance, currents (and power) to different drivers can vary significantly.
Here is a good reading recommended by @cqtek : Headphone & Amp Impedance.


----------



## jmwant

Kbear Ormosia , latest hybrid IEMs with unique straight down wearing design.


----------



## BCool

baskingshark said:


> New KBEAR product, the Ormosia. Seems to be a 1 BA + 1 DD hybrid
> 
> https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/kbear-ormosia
> 
> ...


Cable-down too, don't see that often in this price bracket. I'll have to add it to my database once reviews come out.


----------



## firesign (Aug 1, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> So I want to draw a bit of attention to some headfier friends that have been MIA. @IEMusic and @peter123
> IEMusic has been MIA since December of last year and it was surprising to see Peter MIA since November. Any word on whats going on with these two?


I had also noticed @IEMusic MIA, he participated in many threads in which I was also.


----------



## Dsnuts

Guy used to post all the time and just dissapeared. Peter hasn't been posting but usually participates in our thread here. Anyone know these guys please feel free to chime in. I actualy PMed IEMusic. Guy never replied.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 1, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Guy used to post all the time and just dissapeared. Peter hasn't been posting but usually participates in our thread here. Anyone know these guys please feel free to chime in. I actualy PMed IEMusic. Guy never replied.


Honestly, members come and go. Guys like @sfwalcer @DannyBai @bhazard and @jwbrent used to drop posts all the time and were quite active for a long time, and then they just fell off, so I think that's to be expected nowadays @Dsnuts


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 1, 2022)

I chat with @DannyBai on a daily basis. Guy is not as active as he was but he is around. Was playing this game with him last night. If your a gamer. You need to play this.
 scroll to the midde of this vid to see what this is all about. It is too much fun.


----------



## paulwasabii

PhonoPhi said:


> It affects the sound signature.
> Thr green curve there is actually using TRI TK2 as the source that has the reported (by users rather than the maker) output impedance: Zout of the SE output is close to 10Ω, while the Zout of the balanced output is almost 20Ω.
> (The graph is likely using balanced output, but it may need to be confirmed)
> 
> ...


You got it, TK2 balanced..almost positive. I had been trying different sources, some 3.5mm but my impedance adapters are 2.5mm also.
CCA BTX is between my es100 and TK2.


----------



## Carpet

Akros review in on KZ AS16 pro​


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 1, 2022)

*No way?
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/7hz-salnotes-zero?variant=43091260866777
New budget king!






Yep!


*


----------



## bhazard

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Honestly, members come and go. Guys like @sfwalcer @DannyBai @bhazard and @jwbrent used to drop posts all the time and were quite active for a long time, and then they just fell off, so I think that's to be expected nowadays @Dsnuts


Still around, but yes less interested and less time than in the past. Leave the measurements, time spent, money spent, and Youtube to those hungry for it.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *No way?
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/7hz-salnotes-zero?variant=43091260866777
> New budget king!
> 
> ...


In some discords, the early impression is pretty positive


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> In some discords, the early impression is pretty positive



The actual owners manual suggests 100 hours burn-in, so it may open-up and smooth out? Still probably the best $20 you could spend on an IEM right now. Still if you wanted to spend more the KZ AS16 PRO is maybe the limit as to sound quality per $ spent.........at the moment?


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The 8 months streak is over! After the longest non-buy dry spell in a decade, I decided to toss $20.00 at the 7HZ Salnotes Zero and see if it can replace the DQ6 as my budget daily beater. By budget I mean anything under $50.00. I use several IEM's that are over the $50.00 mark, and keep my ears audibly happy, but typically I only use the DQ6 when I "slum" with the budget segment (I used to use the Moondrop Crescent, but those suffer from the channel imbalance too often), or the Sony MH755 when I'm in the mood to tolerate the cable. But with all the reviews mentioning the excellent stage and holographic imaging, I figured for $20.00? Why not? But that's it! Look for another long drought to follow! My top 3 are so hard to beat!


----------



## XerusKun (Aug 2, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *Best KZ ever! What the heck?*
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-as16-pro?variant=43093693268185


Yes..100% agreed.




Superb sounding for jazz and bossa nova, my ears are just melting on the realism of instruments..arrgh


----------



## Nimweth

firesign said:


> I had also noticed @IEMusic MIA, he participated in many threads in which I was also.


Also @AmericanSpirit has been quiet too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

XerusKun said:


> Yes..100% agreed.
> 
> 
> Superb sounding for jazz and bossa nova, my ears are just melting on the realism of instruments..arrgh


BLACK for the win!


----------



## Barndoor

Nimweth said:


> Also @AmericanSpirit has been quiet too.


I find the best way not to spend money is to completely avoid head-fi, maybe others are doing the same!


----------



## unifutomaki

Barndoor said:


> I find the best way not to spend money is to completely avoid head-fi, maybe others are doing the same!


Haha, quite true. Also, even though there are always new models coming out, most only present incremental upgrades (or even just sidegrades) so one might not even miss much by taking some months off and simply enjoying their gear (I've done exactly that)


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-as16-pro.25953/reviews#review-28967


----------



## ChrisOc

Dsnuts said:


> So I want to draw a bit of attention to some headfier friends that have been MIA. @IEMusic and @peter123
> IEMusic has been MIA since December of last year and it was surprising to see Peter MIA since November. Any word on whats going on with these two?



I was in touch with @IEMusic last year and he said, "*I’m really happy with what IEM’s I have right now*". 

He also said he was well, that was about a year ago, but I loath to disturb his desire to stay away from Head-fi, by using the contacts I have for him.

It is not an easy decision to make in this hobby, much less to act on it. He made his decision and stuck to it, at least for now, and I respect it.


----------



## firesign

ChrisOc said:


> I was in touch with @IEMusic last year and he said, "*I’m really happy with what IEM’s I have right now*".
> 
> He also said he was well, that was about a year ago, but I loath to disturb his desire to stay away from Head-fi, by using the contacts I have for him.
> 
> It is not an easy decision to make in this hobby, much less to act on it. He made his decision and stuck to it, at least for now, and I respect it.



I think the goal here was to see if he was okay, so great.

I think it is a very healthy decision to disconnect from what at some point does you more harm than good. I have also thought about it on a few occasions, and it is possible that in the end I will have to do it too.


----------



## pushyo2khun (Aug 3, 2022)

I got Monarch MK2 today and I can't understand the hype. Most importantly I can hear the BA timbre - precise yet not sharp attack and faster than DD yet slower than planar decay - though it's not as obvious as KZ ZEX Pro. First impressions I'd say it's an OK IEM.

Edit: it might just be that I'm still getting used to tribrid timbre. I can appreciate it now for what it is, maybe it's just not for me


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 2, 2022)

Several points to make in one post, hopefully for a shorter message, touching on Dioko, AS16 pro and KZ in general, and a HeadFi engagement factor.

1. *Dioko*. I am a bit surprised not to see more discussions. From my earier posted impressions, I worked to learn more and to appreciate the tuning and planars, and I feel that I got a lot out of it.
Dioko will serve as my good reference for "extreme U" with its lean bass and spiky last octave.

Most important *discovery* that came through my experience with Dioko and I  would like to share - that the last octave (8 to 16 kHz) where Dioko has a quite strong peak works differently for different recordings.
Specifically, for electronically produced music - this last octave can sound very engaging and revealing and to bring the  shimmer and impression of "layering".
Not so for accoustically recorded music peoduced with real microphones.
Well, some clasical (older) recording of music (including "golden audiophiles" ones, as I learned in Science forum) have almost nothing  above 8 kHz to avoid hiss and often tapered above 4 kHz. For those recordings, no information - no difference.
Yet, for acoustic recordings done through space properly (and experiencing all the real-life limitations) and with the higher treble  perfectly preserved, it was a revelation to hear overemphasized hiss, including in the voice tracks of Chesky disks, so Dioko peaks at 10+ kHz prominently do not work, while again doing a good (or amazing) job for most electronically recorded music.

2. *KZ AS16 pro*. Perhaps, tuning with a higher impedance was a blessing for warmer more engaging sound profile that departed further from the drier and more revealing  original AS16. I am happy that it worked well for KZ. I am still very much amazed at the price. The original AS16 were above $100, and I was ready to buy pro at this price as a unconditional KZ fan. Well, perhaps AS16 pro can become the real "price butcher".
What I would like to point out that AS16 pro is not any random hit for KZ, but the logical development based on AS16 (most of the drivers are the same, etc) and also BA10 were close 3+ years ago (and if you are ready to work with equalizers and use revealing sources, AST are great).

Yet, to make this point again: the "KZ drama" or " history" was largely in the hyped minds of drama makers. All drivers were connected, it was clearly (though quietly) acknowledged that the measurements fuelling the hype cannot serve as an evidence. Some of those contributing to the hype (in my subjective impression) are  now using 40-50 Ohm resistors to BAs, learning from KZ, I guess... (Prior to this, there were claims that those drivers "doing nothing").

3. HeadFi is an amazing and unique place, and grabs a lot of time and money. While the latter I can readonably manage, the time becomes too much for me, and I knew I have to take some break rather than trying to make and to test different IEMs with a variable balance impedance adapter (I had all the parts) and getting other IEMs. My last three: ESX, Dioko and AS16 pro were all very nice experience, so I will try my best just to stay contained and restrained


----------



## unifutomaki

Snagged these at a deep discount on Amazon. Oh look, it’s a Sony Walkman! How does it sound? Like a transistor radio. But when your exercise regimen involves a daily swim for 40min, the sound of a transistor radio-quality pair of waterproof IEMs is better than nothing


----------



## ChrisOc

I am not sure if you are saying goodbye thus withdrawing from Head-fi. It appears to me to be a veiled goodbye.

Either way I would say this: regardless of my run-ins with you, I have great admiration for your wealth of knowledge, your desire to research specifics and draw your conclusions, showing endless capacity to engage your intellect and inform those of us who take the time read what you have to say indepth. I take the time to read your posts because I believe you have a lot to give. True intellect is the ability to ask yourself the right questions and seek the right answers, and you do.



PhonoPhi said:


> My last three: ESX, Dioko and AS16 pro were all very nice experience, so I will try my best just to stay contained and restrained



I am sure most would not want you "contained" but "restrained", I would be at the forefront of that request. That request would be to ask you (given you are the only one who can restrain Phonophi) to restrain your occassional unbridled belligerence, where your aggression is felt but your message is lost in the process.

Whether you are retiring from active participation on Head-fi or not, I hope you take this for what it is, not a dig at you but rather, my admiration for your knowledge and intellectual capacity.


----------



## unifutomaki

After toying with the ESX for the past couple of days, I slipped my A4000s back on and immediately remembered why I fell in love with these in the first place. Resolving, detailed, crisp, airy, holographic, every vocal nuance is represented with clarity and delicacy; nothing is ever too sharp or fatiguing. All this for only $150, accomplished with a single dynamic driver. Awesome.


----------



## JEHL

Redcarmoose said:


> *No way?
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/7hz-salnotes-zero?variant=43091260866777
> New budget king!
> 
> ...






 Just couldn't help but notice the similarity here.

Wonder if both are similar enough that most would pick the Zero simply because of 2-pin vs Chu's hardwired.

I'd personally pick the Zero simply because of less treble (but it wouldn't surprise me if most disagree hard on this one)

But what worries me the most is the fit of the Zero's very unusual shape.


----------



## ChrisOc (Aug 2, 2022)

TRI sent me a review unit of the TRI x HBB KAI.

At this point I ought to say I am not a big fan of collaborations between reviewers and manufacturers. As much as I see collaborations as pushing the bar upwards, in my view it raises issues of potential conflicts of interest.

Back to the Kai, they have a nice metal feel but light, too much gold can be just that, too much gold, but with the two tone faceplate somehow overall they are not bad looking.

Simple packaging, which is essentially the TRI faux leather case in a box just large enough to fit the case. Cable, cleaning cloth, brush and tips. The two-pin, single ended two strand twisted cable, is good looking and effective.





The emphasis has been on the bass, which (less than 2 hours listening time) has a mid-bass bias but not bad at all. Mids are only slightly recessed. For me the treble is very interesting, great extension on the treble and incredibly satisfying for a set of IEMs at the $70 mark. The least expensive TRI (if the I4 has been discontinued).

KBEAR Little Q
The surprise I had is KBEAR's Little Q, bullet shaped IEMs with a non-detachable rather like the Final E500. The Little Q has a 6mm composite diaphragm driver which sounds surprisingly good, plenty clean bass and nice but recessed mids and good amount of information coming from the highs. All in all, not bad at all for less than $20.


----------



## nymz

Zero in the house. First impressions (1 hour of listening) are solid, despite not matching my tastes. Review should be out soon.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> TRI sent me a review unit of the TRI x HBB KAI.
> 
> At this point I ought to say I am not a big fan of collaborations between reviewers and manufacturers. As much as I see collaborations as pushing the bar upwards, in my view it raises issues of potential conflicts of interest.
> 
> ...


The Kai had me interested, but I decided to go with the Salnotes Zero for the $20.00 spend. If the Salnotes lives up to the hype, then i'll be fine with it, but if not, I might dip my toes into the Kai? Not sure? We'll see how the Zero's answer the bell?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I resisted buying new gear for 8 months, which has been the longest stretch for me in over a decade, but I still logged into Headfi. I used to think I didn't have the will power, but I surprised myself. The trio of DUNU EST 112, 7HZ Timeless, and Hifiman RE800 silver have just been so satisfying, I haven't been tempted with cheapos or side grades. Throw in the NICE HCK NX7 MkIII's, and I've managed to avoid a purchase until...yesterday! I bit on the Salnotes Zero, and i'm excited to hear if the soundstage and imaging hype is substantiated?


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> TRI sent me a review unit of the TRI x HBB KAI.
> 
> At this point I ought to say I am not a big fan of collaborations between reviewers and manufacturers. As much as I see collaborations as pushing the bar upwards, in my view it raises issues of potential conflicts of interest.
> 
> ...



The TRI I4 used to hop in and out of my shopping basket. It's gone now. 

TRI KAI is on the way! I have a weakness for single DDs, HBB's tuning, and TRI IEMs. Took a long time to make that decision ... minutes maybe?


----------



## DannyBai

Dsnuts said:


> I chat with @DannyBai on a daily basis. Guy is not as active as he was but he is around. Was playing this game with him last night. If your a gamer. You need to play this.
> scroll to the midde of this vid to see what this is all about. It is too much fun.



Haha, my new favorite thing to do lately is play this game with Ds. So much fun and keeps the mind away from thinking about the troubles of the world for a couple hours. Take it out on some fast moving zombies. 
I’m still buying what Ds recommends to me. Penon Vortex is a masterpiece dynamic. So fun and detailed. My favorite earphone so far this year. Moonlight is something special also. Peace to all the discovery people. Music through some good earphones is good for the soul.


----------



## rayliam80

Barndoor said:


> I find the best way not to spend money is to completely avoid head-fi, maybe others are doing the same!



I keep telling myself one more IEM, one more IEM...then I'm going take break from Head-Fi for six months...

It's been almost since six months!


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The 8 months streak is over! After the longest non-buy dry spell in a decade, I decided to toss $20.00 at the 7HZ Salnotes Zero and see if it can replace the DQ6 as my budget daily beater. By budget I mean anything under $50.00. I use several IEM's that are over the $50.00 mark, and keep my ears audibly happy, but typically I only use the DQ6 when I "slum" with the budget segment (I used to use the Moondrop Crescent, but those suffer from the channel imbalance too often), or the Sony MH755 when I'm in the mood to tolerate the cable. But with all the reviews mentioning the excellent stage and holographic imaging, I figured for $20.00? Why not? But that's it! Look for another long drought to follow! My top 3 are so hard to beat!


I spent a long while with the Zero today! You will not be disappointed!


----------



## JEHL

So, BGVP Zero, 7Hz Salnotes Zero, Truthear x Crinacle Zero, Tanchjim Zero...


----------



## ian91

JEHL said:


> So, BGVP Zero, 7Hz Salnotes Zero, Truthear x Crinacle Zero, Tanchjim Zero...



It got confusing quite quickly didn't it. On that note, I have both the Salnotes Zero and the Tanchjim Zero on the way. The Tanchjim Zero was only $10 with an AliE voucher from Shenzhen Audio. Looking forward to them both, really.


----------



## nymz

​*Tri x HBB KAI*. This thing is even more sexy IRL. Damn.


----------



## ShaneyMac

JEHL said:


> So, BGVP Zero, 7Hz Salnotes Zero, Truthear x Crinacle Zero, Tanchjim Zero...


... Shozy Zero, Astell & Kern AK Zero 1 and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, Basso, Mezzo etc.... 😀


----------



## cn11

DannyBai said:


> Haha, my new favorite thing to do lately is play this game with Ds. So much fun and keeps the mind away from thinking about the troubles of the world for a couple hours. Take it out on some fast moving zombies.
> I’m still buying what Ds recommends to me. Penon Vortex is a masterpiece dynamic. So fun and detailed. My favorite earphone so far this year. Moonlight is something special also. Peace to all the discovery people. Music through some good earphones is good for the soul.



Totally agree w/ your assessment of the Vortex. I just got in some of the Tanchjim tips yesterday, and put the bass version on the Vortex. Not only did it help the low end but everything else seemed to open up more as well. Takes the Vortex to a whole new level of enjoyment (for my ears at least). Also using the Tanchjim treble version on the Szalayi. Highly recommend trying out the Tanchjim tips w/ Vortex.

Vortex continues to totally amaze me at the level of sound reproduction across all bands. The detailing is just sublime in the mids. It's really a special lil' IEM.


----------



## ssantan2

cn11 said:


> Totally agree w/ your assessment of the Vortex. I just got in some of the Tanchjim tips yesterday, and put the bass version on the Vortex. Not only did it help the low end but everything else seemed to open up more as well. Takes the Vortex to a whole new level of enjoyment (for my ears at least). Also using the Tanchjim treble version on the Szalayi. Highly recommend trying out the Tanchjim tips w/ Vortex.
> 
> Vortex continues to totally amaze me at the level of sound reproduction across all bands. The detailing is just sublime in the mids. It's really a special lil' IEM.


Im looking for bass tip recs for the vortex. could you describe the changes to the bass with those tips? Im very intereseted


----------



## ChrisOc

nymz said:


> ​*Tri x HBB KAI*. This thing is even more sexy IRL. Damn.


A nice haul of goodies you have there.

They are striking, and when you get round to listening check that treble out!


----------



## cn11

ssantan2 said:


> Im looking for bass tip recs for the vortex. could you describe the changes to the bass with those tips? Im very intereseted


Sure... to my ears the Tanchjim bass enhancing tips seem to do just that. There's a nice subtle bump in the sub-bass, while not affecting anything else. The tips are very comfortable too. I'll be trying them on most of my IEMs when I get the chance.

https://hifigo.com/products/tanchjim-t300-t-apb-air-pressure-balance-silicone-eartips


----------



## firesign

cn11 said:


> Sure... to my ears the Tanchjim bass enhancing tips seem to do just that. There's a nice subtle bump in the sub-bass, while not affecting anything else. The tips are very comfortable too. I'll be trying them on most of my IEMs when I get the chance.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/tanchjim-t300-t-apb-air-pressure-balance-silicone-eartips


But those tips say "balanced", which would be the "bass" version and the "treble" version?
How are they sized, compared to Azla Sedna Short, for example? (I use ML on the Azla)


----------



## inventionlws

saldsald said:


> Yea, it is, I just wonder if the two SPL lines of the two dynamic drivers are for illustration only (you know, not real measurements) as when you add them together you can never really reduce the sound pressure level unless it is in antiphase which is not an option here.
> 
> This is done with WPD and the green line is the expected SPL if you add the red and blue lines together and the purple line is extracted from the database.


You are introducing phase shift with low-pass/high-pass filter around the x-over points


----------



## cn11

firesign said:


> But those tips say "balanced", which would be the "bass" version and the "treble" version?
> How are they sized, compared to Azla Sedna Short, for example? (I use ML on the Azla)



Balance is just the name of the series of tips overall. Each pack you order for a size comes with 2 pairs, one is T300 T (for treble), and T300 B (for bass). The treble ones have wider opening, bass has narrower. I had read they run a tad small, so I started with M and L options (as I take the ML in Sedna too), and L is what fits me best.


----------



## firesign

firesign said:


> But those tips say "balanced", which would be the "bass" version and the "treble" version?
> How are they sized, compared to Azla Sedna Short, for example? (I use ML on the Azla)


Ah, OK.
I read "Large grey 1 card" and I thought it only 1 pair was included


----------



## DannyBai

cn11 said:


> Sure... to my ears the Tanchjim bass enhancing tips seem to do just that. There's a nice subtle bump in the sub-bass, while not affecting anything else. The tips are very comfortable too. I'll be trying them on most of my IEMs when I get the chance.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/tanchjim-t300-t-apb-air-pressure-balance-silicone-eartips


Thanks for the link. I was going to ask. I’ll definitely try them. I’m still trying to find the perfect tips for it.


----------



## gadgetgod

Got my hands on the LETSHUOER D13. 
Initial impressions with the pair tell me it has a little forward sound signature. Good clarity, and rich notes especially for vocals. 
The soundstage is immersive, won’t call it super wide but it isn’t too into the face or intimate. Air and spacing could be a little better, don’t hear any congestion but a little more space would have made it an absolute bliss!! Also I find a little bit of sibilance there, but the unit is just out of the box now so maybe will improve after burn in.
More impressions will follow with time.

Received the D13 courtesy of a review tour organised in my country by HiFiGo.


----------



## ssantan2

cn11 said:


> Balance is just the name of the series of tips overall. Each pack you order for a size comes with 2 pairs, one is T300 T (for treble), and T300 B (for bass). The treble ones have wider opening, bass has narrower. I had read they run a tad small, so I started with M and L options (as I take the ML in Sedna too), and L is what fits me best.


To interesting images on the amazon listing.
1) It looks like they only affect the treble according to their chart so B tips reduce treble
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/apparel/rcxgs/tile._CB483369110_.gif
2) The wide bore is narrower than the narrow bore for the same size


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> So, BGVP Zero, 7Hz Salnotes Zero, Truthear x Crinacle Zero, Tanchjim Zero...


Apparently there are Zero new IEMs available?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 4, 2022)

*So beautiful of a tune, and almost free?






*


----------



## saldsald (Aug 3, 2022)

inventionlws said:


> You are introducing phase shift with low-pass/high-pass filter around the x-over points


You are dealing with an IEM here and there is absolutely no way to add a low pass filter and a speaker style crossover point is not realistic. The contribution of the drivers can only be added not subtracted. Crossover is just a name here, there is no crossing over actually.


----------



## d m41n man

Probably dark horse IEM of the year. Safe, non-fatiguing listen with just a tad ample amount of bass quantity to satisfy those looking for some rumble and energy. Treble is not offensive, technicalities just right for the price. Overall a well-balanced set and great value. A bit of a fingerprint magnet though but would take this over the Aria any day for its purpose and build quality.


----------



## inventionlws

saldsald said:


> You are dealing with an IEM here and there is absolutely no way to add a low pass filter and a speaker style crossover point is not realistic. The contribution of the drivers can only be added not subtracted. Crossover is just a name here, there is no crossing over actually.


Don't be so absolute dude...Check out the home-made IEM thread for some low pass filter implementations, a simple parallel capacitor with a series resistor would do the trick.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 4, 2022)

New Lotoo source. the Mjölnir





https://www.facebook.com/lotoopaw/p...8rFgrbKbbF81xvd2XsdAN35iXTjzAqACx9UBKejpn8kel

Looks excellent, but hope the price won't have an obscene number of zeros behind.


----------



## JEHL

Carpet said:


> Apparently there are Zero new IEMs available?


More like my bank account availability.


----------



## saldsald

inventionlws said:


> Don't be so absolute dude...Check out the home-made IEM thread for some low pass filter implementations, a simple parallel capacitor with a series resistor would do the trick.


you are right, I am aware of that RC LPF configuration but it's yet to be seen in an IEM made by non-hobbists I believe. So I hope there will be someone to open it up.


----------



## inventionlws

saldsald said:


> you are right, I am aware of that RC LPF configuration but it's yet to be seen in an IEM made by non-hobbists I believe. So I hope there will be someone to open it up.


I am curious as well. The product description does mention RC type of cross over circuitry. I also suspect that some of the recent iems with the ever-so-popular neutral+bass boosted tuning (Thieaudio's offerings, for example) also implement the RC lowpass filter. But it remains to be confirmed.


----------



## gadgetgod

baskingshark said:


> New Lotoo source. the Mjölnir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looking at this picture left a huge hole in my wallet. All the money hid itself screaming, "YOU WILL SPEND US AGAIN"


----------



## nymz (Aug 4, 2022)

*Yanyin x HBB Mahina*

It's finally on pre-order @ Linsoul


----------



## Carpet (Aug 4, 2022)

nymz said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/yanyin-x-hbb-mahina?variant=43171133325529
> 
> Anotha one 😂


I am coining a new meme :    "To Expensive Didn't Buy" (TE : DBY or TE : DB).​
 Another way to remember it "Ted B(und)y", because these purchases would murder your bank balance, several times over. Feel free to set your own personal threshold, based on either disposable income, or lack of fiscal responsibility.


----------



## JEHL

Do you think I shouldn't count out the possibility of Crinacle being involved in a stealth collaboration for 7Hz even if he's already collaborated with them before? 

Considering their Zero fixes the one reason he didn't S rank the Moondrop Chu's tonality. Namely just a bit too much treble.


----------



## SenorChang8

JEHL said:


> Do you think I shouldn't count out the possibility of Crinacle being involved in a stealth collaboration for 7Hz even if he's already collaborated with them before?
> 
> Considering their Zero fixes the one reason he didn't S rank the Moondrop Chu's tonality. Namely just a bit too much treble.



Quite possibly or their team just used whatever they learnt from their collab together.


----------



## SenorChang8

The Zero may be an ingenious name. You can now be open with your partner and just tell them you bought “Zero IEMs” whenever or if they asked you what you purchased.


----------



## yaps66

These have landed and they have been burning in for the last 16 hours.  Physically, they are stunning.  Sonically, they sound like the Oriolus Isabellae but with better clarity in the mids and treble.  I love how these sound.  My only issue with them is on some piano tracks, they can get a little energetic especially when you put up the volume.  We'll see what burn in does to the upper mids.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hz-salnote-zero-universal-iem.25980/reviews#review-28978


----------



## ChrisOc

yaps66 said:


> These have landed and they have been burning in for the last 16 hours.  Physically, they are stunning.  Sonically, they sound like the Oriolus Isabellae but with better clarity in the mids and treble.  I love how these sound.  My only issue with them is on some piano tracks, they can get a little energetic especially when you put up the volume.  We'll see what burn in does to the upper mids.


Absolutely gorgeous, particularly in good photographs like yours.

That MMCX remover looks like a instrument for torture! 🥶


----------



## yaps66

ChrisOc said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, particularly in good photographs like yours.
> 
> That MMCX remover looks like a instrument for torture! 🥶


Thanks Chris. The MMCX tool was a nice surprise!


----------



## ChrisOc

yaps66 said:


> Thanks Chris. The MMCX tool was a nice surprise!


Forgive my typo, I just noticed it!


----------



## gadgetgod

yaps66 said:


> These have landed and they have been burning in for the last 16 hours.  Physically, they are stunning.  Sonically, they sound like the Oriolus Isabellae but with better clarity in the mids and treble.  I love how these sound.  My only issue with them is on some piano tracks, they can get a little energetic especially when you put up the volume.  We'll see what burn in does to the upper mids.


I agree with your thoughts on the Advar. They sound like Isabellae but with better clarity and IMO better lower end too.


----------



## baskingshark

yaps66 said:


> These have landed and they have been burning in for the last 16 hours.  Physically, they are stunning.  Sonically, they sound like the Oriolus Isabellae but with better clarity in the mids and treble.  I love how these sound.  My only issue with them is on some piano tracks, they can get a little energetic especially when you put up the volume.  We'll see what burn in does to the upper mids.



The Advar is quite a nice high end single DD, has resolution that can compete with some multi-driver types. Timbre is quite organic. Pretty balanced other than a small tonal flaw of the 6 - 8 kHz regions being a bit hot, so treble sensitive might wanna look elsewhere, or don't play it at too loud volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).

Look forward to your review man!


----------



## unifutomaki

This just in


----------



## firesign

yaps66 said:


> These have landed and they have been burning in for the last 16 hours.  Physically, they are stunning.  Sonically, they sound like the Oriolus Isabellae but with better clarity in the mids and treble.  I love how these sound.  My only issue with them is on some piano tracks, they can get a little energetic especially when you put up the volume.  We'll see what burn in does to the upper mids.





gadgetgod said:


> I agree with your thoughts on the Advar. They sound like Isabellae but with better clarity and IMO better lower end too.



Do you know if there is a graph of Advar somewhere?
I thought I saw one and the low treble was very high, that put me off.

On the other hand, the Isabellae is my preferred IEM since I tried it, over many more expensive ones. So what you say about Advar appeals to me a lot.


----------



## brsdrgn

firesign said:


> Do you know if there is a graph of Advar somewhere?
> I thought I saw one and the low treble was very high, that put me off.
> 
> On the other hand, the Isabellae is my preferred IEM since I tried it, over many more expensive ones. So what you say about Advar appeals to me a lot.







Source:https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones..._advar_smooth_and_engaging_but_watch_out_for/


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> The Advar is quite a nice high end single DD, has resolution that can compete with some multi-driver types. Timbre is quite organic. Pretty balanced other than a small tonal flaw of the 6 - 8 kHz regions being a bit hot, so treble sensitive might wanna look elsewhere, or don't play it at too loud volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).
> 
> Look forward to your review man!


I think the Advar's FR is good until 6k, that peak comes out of nowhere and is a _big deal breaker_ IMO given the price tag.

Meze almost had something here but an odd tuning direction in the upper mids means the Advar is a tough sell.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 5, 2022)

nymz said:


> *Yanyin x HBB Mahina*
> 
> It's finally on pre-order @ Linsoul
> 
> ​


$649.00?! Doesn't Linsoul and HBB know that this is the budget bang for buck era? Even the $200 iem's seem to be touted as encroaching in upper mid-fi territory! Who's spending $600+ on IEM's nowadays? Well...there's gonna be someone. Not me. {TE;DB} <--- For Carpet


----------



## Dsnuts

Bling for $75?


----------



## baskingshark

*MANY NEW RELEASES INCOMING! PREPARE TO SELL YOUR KIDNEYS!



1) Tanchjim Kara*

4 BA + 1 DD:



https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1555147684998103041





*2) Tanchjim Space*

Seems to be a DAC? Dongle?



https://twitter.com/TANCHJIM_CN/status/1555146136129679360






*3) BGVP Melody:*

Interesting single DD? with tuning nozzles!





https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/...TWUp893aWQojJAAtimYG6DU34LT9KWyDYLkM5v5Mfzd9l






*4) Yanyin X HBB Mahina*

Seems to be a collab with HBB

Tribrid: 10mm Bio-diaphragm dynamic + 4 Knowles independent balanced armature + 2 Sonion electrostatic units





https://www.linsoul.com/products/yanyin-x-hbb-mahina






*5) Queen of Audio Gimlet*

LCP 10 mm single DD



https://www.facebook.com/queenofaud...qqgn4Y8SuiSfW1kZCivH5Wqfd5QUefhjB5ZWoL4G1yLrl


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Honestly, members come and go. Guys like @sfwalcer @DannyBai @bhazard and @jwbrent used to drop posts all the time and were quite active for a long time, and then they just fell off, so I think that's to be expected nowadays @Dsnuts



yeah, I finished my collection, and besides, with the economy as it is I felt I needed to reign in my spending. I’m really happy with my final setup, so I’m not that active these days. ✌️


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> Bling for $75?


Less bling for $55 if you buy the silver version.   

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ng-personal-ranking-list.805930/post-17065242


----------



## Jmop

I'm just waiting for measurements of that new Blon, the tease has a great look with the matte black finish and gold accents.


----------



## yaps66

jwbrent said:


> yeah, I finished my collection, and besides, with the economy as it is I felt I needed to reign in my spending. I’m really happy with my final setup, so I’m not that active these days. ✌️


 You do have a great collection! Enjoy it and we do look forward to when you start changing it again!


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> I'm just waiting for measurements of that new Blon, the tease has a great look with the matte black finish and gold accents.



Most BLONs are tuned harmanish/V-shaped, so I don't think the apple will fall too far away from the tree TBH.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> *MANY NEW RELEASES INCOMING! PREPARE TO SELL YOUR KIDNEYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanchjim take on ZS10 Pro setup~!!
Is this gonna be Oxygen priced?
and is it Oxygen tuning or Ola tuning or Tanya tuning?


----------



## Carpet

There is a new XINHS store on AliExpress 
XINHS Headphone Cable HIFI Store

as opposed to
XINHS Official Store

It hasn't been open long but products do seem to correspond to the official store (there are a few IEMs there too). I've ordered one cheap QDC cable for my AS16 Pro to see if they're legit.


----------



## Ichos

The Drop Etymotic ERX is a superb sounding earphone with reference tuning and top technicalities but still musical and engaging.

Read here in the world premiere review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/drop-etymotic-erx.25983/review/28981/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Carpet said:


> There is a new XINHS store on AliExpress
> XINHS Headphone Cable HIFI Store
> 
> as opposed to
> ...


They are legit, just checked their licence.


old





new




Only difference is the red line I marked.


----------



## ian91 (Aug 5, 2022)

*7Hz Salnotes Zero Impressions*

_Fit and comfort: _contoured inner facing shell, lightweight, not the smallest shell nor the most robust feeling

_Accessories: _decent ergonomic cable, servicable tips but I would recommend getting some others - my current recommendation is MD Spring tips for this set. On that note, I wish 7Hz/Salnotes had included their xelastec-like tip, I prefer them to the real Xelastecs and Crystals but I guess we can't have it all for $20.

_Tonality: _balanced, forward midrange, natural treble extension

_Technicalities: _good stage width and height, coherent imaging with good separation

This is probably the most sensibly tuned sub-$50 I've heard. Sensible is probably not an appealing, nor exciting, descriptor but 'sense' is what I've come to value in this section of the market. Most have quirks but nothing jumps out on the Zero to be out of place. Bass is excellent with natural weight and expressive punch while reaching low, midrange is forward with low-mid and high-mid registers treated with equal importance and the treble gives sparkle and dimension.

It's clearly taking inspiration from the Chu and corrects some tonal deficiencies. Instruments sound more natural, organic and less harsh than Chu. Piano strikes are weighted more realistically, as are string instruments. Macrodynamics are better than Chu. The Zero can still creep into the realm of 'harsh'/'shouty' in the upper mids but this is infrequent and will be influenced by personal sensitivity. Timbre is what I consider 'top shelf' in the budget section. Without having it to hand to directly A/B with the Chu I can't, with confidence, comment on technical performance but the Zero seems to compete favourably.

The *7Hz Salnotes Zero* _easily_ achieves my default recommendation if you're looking for a balanced, mid-centric single DD in the budget-fi section. Salnotes is making a strong name for itself here. Dioko for critical listening, Zero for a beater set or outdoor use (if you're too embarassed to flaunt your new Dioko earrings (I'm not!)).


----------



## unifutomaki

*Acoustune RS1* *Impressions*

Build, fit and accessories:

Shells are made of plastic and are lightweight but sturdy. Extremely comfortable to wear with no sharp edges or pressure points.
There’s nothing special about the box or presentation, which is fine by me because the box will go straight to recycling anyway.
Aside from the IEMs themselves and a very nice 3.5mm cable (which you’ll probably need because the RS1 uses recessed Pentaconn connectors), Acoustune throws in a carrying case (nothing special), 3 pairs of AET07 tips, and 1 pair of AET02 foams.
More on the cable: it is a braided cable, but the braid is tight and I don’t foresee it coming apart anytime soon. The cable is extremely pliable, is easy to coil up, doesn’t have memory issues, doesn’t tangle easily, and doesn’t weigh down one’s ears. Functioning chin slider and metal y-split and 3.5mm jack surround  make this my second favourite cable (after the one that’s bundled with my A4000).
Sound:

The RS1 is easy to drive. Most of my listening so far has been done with the Apple dongle, and that is probably sufficient.
The RS1 has a warm mid-centric tuning. Out of the box *with stock tips*, it does not sound especially resolving and even seems slightly muddy and lacking in treble energy on certain tracks. Cranking the volume up slightly did help the RS1 sound more detailed and dynamic, so I was actually the most satisfied with the RS1/stock tip combo when I was listening on my commute (i.e. a noisy environment).
The RS1 with wide-bore tips (Azla SednaEarfit in my case), however, is an entirely different animal.
The warmth is still there, but I’m perceiving much more detail and sparkle in the mids and highs. With wide-bores, the RS1 are actually rather resolving but balanced and non-fatiguing with a natural, controlled bass.
Both male and female vocals are rendered well, without any midbass bloat (once you switch away from the stock tips) or sharp upper-mids.
Soundstage is average (no better nor worse than most other IEMs). However, imaging and instrument separation is excellent. Each element of a track, like an instrument or a synth, even the more subtle ones, can be perceived and isolated easily - it’s actually somewhat uncanny how this is being achieved with a single dynamic driver. If anything, I think this is the selling point of the RS1.
The final A4000 remains my favourite wired IEM and my technicalities benchmark, but the RS1 with Azla SednaEarfits isn’t all that far behind and is probably my preferred option of the two for on-the-go wired listening.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Truthear Zero is now up on my blog and Head-Fi.


----------



## TheVortex

Jmop said:


> I'm just waiting for measurements of that new Blon, the tease has a great look with the matte black finish and gold accents.


I already have one on the way and I have my doubts compared to the recent releases....


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Tanchjim take on ZS10 Pro setup~!!
> Is this gonna be Oxygen priced?
> and is it Oxygen tuning or Ola tuning or Tanya tuning?


Or is it Oxygen price, Ola fit and ZS10 tuning?


----------



## nymz

My take on the newly arrived *Truthear x Crinacle Zero* is out and you can find it here.

Hope you enjoy the reading and have a nice weekend!

Edit: Oh lol, 1000th post. Yey!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jwbrent said:


> yeah, I finished my collection, and besides, with the economy as it is I felt I needed to reign in my spending. I’m really happy with my final setup, so I’m not that active these days. ✌️


So what did you end up with as your end game? Oh and good to see you doing well. Same with DannyBai and bhazard.


----------



## Carpet

Akros TRI HBB Kai review and comparisons


----------



## baskingshark

Hot on the heels of the Timeless, Dioko and Zero, 7Hz is muscling in on the dongle pie.

This new dongle uses a AK4377 AKM chip, which is quite rare for a budget dongle nowadays. Power is a bit weak though, but I hope the sound makes up for it.







*Specifications*
DAC chip: AK4377
THD+N: -108dB/0.0004%(32X7)
Output level: 1Vrms (32 ohms)
Output power: 70mW@32 ohms
Signal-to-noise ratio: 120dB
Frequency Response: 20Hz~4OkHz
Noise floor: <0.9uV
PCM: up to 32bit/384kHz
DSD: Dop DSD128. DSD64

https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...TqUqCmhoWf2fkNyRnAgSWEQx4XaSQTpg3HZJXxhspWoRl


----------



## jwbrent

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what did you end up with as your end game? Oh and good to see you doing well. Same with DannyBai and bhazard.



My end game for now. 

When the pandemic started and I went into lock down due to my age and susceptibility to dire consequences if I contracted covid, I soon needed some kind of dopamine lift since my typical method was going to yoga most days of the week. So in August, 2020, I was enticed by Empire’s post on the release of the Odin and decided to buy one. It proved to be just the elixir I needed, but as we all know, the bump of enthusiasm is fleeting, at least in this hobby. So a month later I started my buying spree resulting in many purchases over the next year and a half focusing on flagships.

Since the beginning of this year, I’ve cut way down on my audio expenditures, also there hasn’t been anything new this year that has captured my attention. Good thing with inflation at 9%!

Anyway, we’ll see what the future holds … I’m in semi-retirement mode.

Thanks to all who liked my original post, I was really surprised by the response. I do love the camaraderie here quite a bit. 👍


----------



## jant71

Cat Ear arrived...
Nice presentation:


Cable is thin and light but nothing special. Comfy enough, quiet enough, and build is average. Slider is a pretty good one.

They are on the small side and shiny...

Skinnier than the CCA CRA and they fit very flush for me. Could sleep with these on no problem.

The early sound impression is that they have less bass than I thought they would and they have brighter treble. Trying for balance but you need to like bright for these. I mentioned the CRA already and if those scared you with the two peaks people dislike there then don't look at the Meow.  The might make your ears say meoowchh!(sorry, had to do it). Unless they calm down some. Snappy and crisp and shiny is what I am hearing so far.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 6, 2022)

Been burning these in. Rare to see a dual dynamic IEM for the price. These things are tuned with an easy listening, smooth and warm profile. They sound absolutely terrible out of the box. We are talking nasal tonal quality with plasticy timbre.  No other way to describe them. But since have opened up nicely with much improved clarity. Still is a bit warm in its tonality.

Overall balancing is tilted a bit toward a warmer bassier side but is not a bass first IEM sounds more mid centric than anything. Certainly, decent for the $55 intro price if not a bit unique. Warmer tonality due to the treble roll off.  Not too many warm sounding IEMs in this price point.  It is funny to me they did a bunch of what they say is cryogenic treatment for the cable these things come with but is no different than any other cable that comes with a $55 headphone. Lol. Cable is just serviceable and that is the extent of them. Can't expect much for a $55 earphone. The gold design shown here is their uber version of these and the gold here is an extra $20.

Much like how QOA is designed more or less for the ladies. I can see these are designed for the ladies more so then the men. Well that is unless you love your cat motif and your a guy.

SuperTFZ force 1 in the house.
These for the same price of the Cat ears. Now we are talking. Tesla dual magnet 10.2mm single beryllium coated dynamic. Believe it or not is the first time I have ever heard a TFZ earphone.  Dont know if superTFZ is a new brand or if it is TFZ that came up with this one but. These not only look nice, love the all clear resin on these. But they sound nice to boot. Thus far I am more impressed with the superTFZ vs the cat ear but will continue to observe as both get the driver blasting they deserve.


----------



## Dsnuts

@jant71  Get those on the burn in. It changes for the much better I have done maybe 24 hours or so.  It sounds way better today vs when I first opened them up.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> @jant71  Get those on the burn in. It changes for the much better I have done maybe 24 hours or so.  It sounds way better today vs when I first opened them up.


Any chance the versions may sound different? I hear a little bit of them fleshing out and they might just have something as far a a unique presentation with the two drivers. Not sure though that they will change the response that much. I have gone to larger and warmer tips and still add a little bass. A bit too much for burn in to tilt them to a warm bass slant and lower and roll the treble. 

The bass is tight and the bass driver does a decent sub-woofer presentation. Doin' the .1 thing like a separate sub where it isn't totally cohesive but you don't want it to be. 

Think they are okay for $55. They are for BT for me so the cable will rot in a drawer. Think they might just be that next step better over the DQ6, CRA, and Waist Drum for wireless use. They are very easy to drive which is a plus for wireless gear.


----------



## Dsnuts

I am very certain of the tonal changes from open box.  Female vocals sounded nasal on open listen which clearly tells me the drivers are no where near full tilt. They sound more cohesive and sound expands with much improved clarity thus far. I don't think they are too bassy a bit more mid forward sounding to me. I am using the balanced tips that come with them.  
Havent really tip rolled much but will do that soon once they get at least 50 hours of beat down.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> I am very certain of the tonal changes from open box.  Female vocals sounded nasal on open listen which clearly tells me the drivers are no where near full tilt. They sound more cohesive and sound expands with much improved clarity thus far. I don't think they are too bassy a bit more mid forward sounding to me. I am using the balanced tips that come with them.
> Havent really tip rolled much but will do that soon once they get at least 50 hours of beat down.


I had to tip roll mine or they were too harsh and that is saying something me being fairly treble tolerant. I like the mids so far. Male vocals are a high point so far. Just need to put some hours on.


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all of you.

Here is my humble opinion on a model that has been revised to be more homogeneous, balanced and... superior. 

This is the Rose QT9 MK2s:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technics-qt-9-mk2s.25851/reviews#review-28990


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> Cat Ear arrived...
> Nice presentation:
> 
> 
> ...



Do you by any chance have the HZSound Heart Mirror to compare with this cat IEM?



Dsnuts said:


> Been burning these in. Rare to see a dual dynamic IEM for the price. These things are tuned with an easy listening, smooth and warm profile. They sound absolutely terrible out of the box. We are talking nasal tonal quality with plasticy timbre.  No other way to describe them. But since have opened up nicely with much improved clarity. Still is a bit warm in its tonality.
> 
> Overall balancing is tilted a bit toward a warmer bassier side but is not a bass first IEM sounds more mid centric than anything. Certainly, decent for the $55 intro price if not a bit unique. Warmer tonality due to the treble roll off.  Not too many warm sounding IEMs in this price point.  It is funny to me they did a bunch of what they say is cryogenic treatment for the cable these things come with but is no different than any other cable that comes with a $55 headphone. Lol. Cable is just serviceable and that is the extent of them. Can't expect much for a $55 earphone. The gold design shown here is their uber version of these and the gold here is an extra $20.
> 
> Much like how QOA is designed more or less for the ladies. I can see these are designed for the ladies more so then the men. Well that is unless you love your cat motif and your a guy.



Yeah this brand has previous IEMs that they claimed they had the cables undergo cryogenic treatment. Well it may sound like a bunch of snakeoil perhaps, but well, the company can claim they do "freeze in" rather than "burn in"!


----------



## Ultrainferno

This weekend we review the xDuoo Poke II on Headfonia. An article by @Aerosphere 
The full review with comparisons can be found here: https://www.headfonia.com/xduoo-poke-ii-review/


----------



## r31ya

Ultrainferno said:


> This weekend we review the xDuoo Poke II on Headfonia. An article by @Aerosphere
> The full review with comparisons can be found here: https://www.headfonia.com/xduoo-poke-ii-review/


The weird child of Xduoo, the old poke still sounds pretty damn good while being around 30% ish smaller than the "techically-portable" XD05?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 7, 2022)

1 EST, 1 DD, 1 BA

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-hodur?variant=43091285246169


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> Do you by any chance have the HZSound Heart Mirror to compare with this cat IEM?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this brand has previous IEMs that they claimed they had the cables undergo cryogenic treatment. Well it may sound like a bunch of snakeoil perhaps, but well, the company can claim they do "freeze in" rather than "burn in"!


For wireless so I don't care about the cable. I do have a Kinboofi on there running them in. Better than the stock cable.

I have a HZSound Waist Drum which we know is a bit lower res and warmer than the Heart Mirror. So far I hear the The Cat Ear as having similar bass to the Waist Drum but louder, and brighter and a bit cleaner. Seems to be in between the Heart Mirror and Waist in tonal balance but easier to drive than either. Cool, since for my BT cable I choose the WD over the Heart mirror for that reason. Bass is coming in a bit and similar to the Waist Drum. Also still have my Cowon plenue on -3 at 3K and -3 at 6.9K. Burn in will tell if they clean up more. Ds said they gain clarity after some hours. Think in between is probably where they will stay for signature on my pair but as far as Heart Mirror vs. the Cat Ear for ability I can't tell since I haven't heard the HM myself.


----------



## unifutomaki

I’ve been enjoying the Acoustune RS1 all weekend - they’ve really come into their own as a versatile and comfortable pair of IEMs that try to strike a balance between being a technical, resolving monitor and still retaining enough warmth to be relaxing and easy to listen to for hours on end. I think these really hit their stride after 10-20 hours of playback and being kitted out with foams - the bass has tightened up quite a bit, male vocals are clear and transparent, and high frequencies seem a tad more open. As a bonus, these seem durable enough that I would actually bring these out and about with the Apple dongle in tow. For a label that is often associated with over-the-top designs and elevated prices, the RS1 are actually a very well thought out, down to earth product and I’m happy I took the plunge and blind bought these.

Are there downsides? Absolutely. I wish the soundstage were wider, and I wish there were just a tad more treble extension. In addition, the RS1 are sensitive enough that they can pick up (what I believe is) RF interference when paired with my Questyle M12, which present themselves as occasional clicks and pops in the right earpiece. On the other hand, they do sound great out of any source, so the Apple dongle with its clean output and low power consumption is a natural fit for the RS1


----------



## Dsnuts

Well color me surprised. These officially have 60 plus hours of driver blasting I call it. I use an older circa early 2000s drum and bass album in a loop to do my driver work out and it has done it yet once again. I am now hearing what these are about. 

I was fairly certain these needed burn in after listening to them out of the box with one of the most cringe worthy open box listening's I have had in a while. Not only do they get better clarity from out of the box but they get better sound separation now and the drivers have clearly opened up. Stage is improved vocals now show some semblance of range. Instrumental timbre has improved. I Plan on getting at least 100hours into them but for folks interested in these. Especially for folks that like warmer tunings these are starting to sound more than worthy of their price point. And for the love of god do not take them out of the box and think that is how they sound.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7h...ioko-universal-iem.25990/reviews#review-29004


----------



## nymz

​What to say other than buckle up?

Twenty dollars.


----------



## firesign

nymz said:


> ​What to say other than buckle up?
> 
> Twenty dollars.


Mine is on its way 😊


----------



## DynamicEars

nymz said:


> ​What to say other than buckle up?
> 
> Twenty dollars.



Very great tuning here no doubt. How is the technicalities?


----------



## Redcarmoose

DynamicEars said:


> Very great tuning here no doubt. How is the technicalities?


You'd be surprised!


----------



## bhazard

$20 is a no brainer insta-purchase with that graph.


----------



## ian91 (Aug 8, 2022)

I provided my impressions a few pages back. Its a capable $20 set that is tuned better than Chu (IMO). Technically stage isn't especially wide but has good depth and layering for the price. Certainly an unreserved recommendation if you want a beater set that doesn't make big missteps.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 8, 2022)

Deleted: mistake.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 8, 2022)

nymz said:


> ​What to say other than buckle up?
> 
> Twenty dollars.


Could you please make a comparison with Ova? Different price ranges but both claims n52 magnet. I just wonder.

Edit : I just checked. They use different diaphragms but still should be comparable.


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> I am very certain of the tonal changes from open box.  Female vocals sounded nasal on open listen which clearly tells me the drivers are no where near full tilt. They sound more cohesive and sound expands with much improved clarity thus far. I don't think they are too bassy a bit more mid forward sounding to me. I am using the balanced tips that come with them.
> Havent really tip rolled much but will do that soon once they get at least 50 hours of beat down.


I'd rate Meow as a better option than BL-03 for everyday relaxed listening. Cable isn't crap. Better fitting. Tips aren't rubbish. Still a soft case but better than the BLON bag. Not as bassy but still slightly warm to lend a bit more weight. Vocals are good and natural tone to instruments. Pretty good for their first IEM and worth $55.


----------



## Dsnuts

Carpet said:


> I'd rate Meow as a better option than BL-03 for everyday relaxed listening. Cable isn't crap. Better fitting. Tips aren't rubbish. Still a soft case but better than the BLON bag. Not as bassy but still slightly warm to lend a bit more weight. Vocals are good and natural tone to instruments. Pretty good for their first IEM and worth $55.


I have been listening to them today and your right. I find them to be natural sounding which is good. The descriptor of natural, slightly warm and $55 seems contrary to how most $55 earphones are tuned. Unique even in that way. It has definitely grown on me and hearing their changes for the better as they get the burn in.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 8, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I'd rate Meow as a better option than BL-03 for everyday relaxed listening. Cable isn't crap. Better fitting. Tips aren't rubbish. Still a soft case but better than the BLON bag. Not as bassy but still slightly warm to lend a bit more weight. Vocals are good and natural tone to instruments. Pretty good for their first IEM and worth $55.


I bought it for wireless so, while the cable is fine, it is average for $55. The Waist Drum is $36 - $39 and the cable is really good in comparison and actually would be the perfect cable for the Meow. I actually have it on them right now...



Dsnuts said:


> I have been listening to them today and your right. I find them to be natural sounding which is good. The descriptor of natural, slightly warm and $55 seems contrary to how most $55 earphones are tuned. Unique even in that way. It has definitely grown on me and hearing their changes for the better as they get the burn in.



In my time with them so far, still adding a bit of bass and dropping the treble. Even on my Minidisc still burning in and +1 on the bass and I took it to listen and if I wanted some volume I had to -1 on the treble. 

I think the nozzle shape can use an O ring on them. In the NY heat here tips can start to slide on more as you can see here:



Very shallow groove on mine it can push past hence the O ring may be what I will try.

Think they are easy to drive which is good for my wireless use. They actually have their most unique sound out of my Hiby WU1. Nice decay, more forward mids with great word intelligibility(really good actually), engaging guitars, and the best sub bass effect that is really separated and projected in like only a different driver can do.

They are worth the $55 for the good tips and the has the theme so kinda cool if not the nicest case. The build and flush fit and unique sound presentation is worth the price. Even if not the absolute best in class they continue the tradition of Penon selecting only good things to offer for sale.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 8, 2022)

So apparently the housing as well as the cable got the -196 C treatment.

*-196°C cryogenic treatment*

The earphones and cables have undergone three-stage cryogenic treatment at -196°C, with a total freezing time of up to 72 hours.

 Don't know what that does to metal but could make them stronger? Never heard a manufacturer cryo treat both the cable and the housing for a $55 earphone. I agree that the included cable is just ok. I think these would do nicely with pure silver due to their tonality. I will have to do some cable rolling soon to find out. I bet amplification will make them sound even better. Gonna try it out on my IFI signature soon.. Will report back once I try it out.


----------



## nymz

brsdrgn said:


> Could you please make a comparison with Ova? Different price ranges but both claims n52 magnet. I just wonder.
> 
> Edit : I just checked. They use different diaphragms but still should be comparable.



Sorry, I don’t own or know any Ova :/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

firesign said:


> Mine is on its way 😊


Mine too. Gonna be a week or two, but I'm looking forward to my first new listen in 8 months.


----------



## firesign

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Mine too. Gonna be a week or two, but I'm looking forward to my first new listen in 8 months.


Mine is leaving China today, so maybe a week 🍀


----------



## pushyo2khun (Aug 9, 2022)

A pleasant surprise for me today. Hooked it up to a BAL copper cable + spring tips. First impression: sounds nice but vocals are a bit honky and could use more bass (subbass I think? Bass guitars sound fine to me).

Truthear Zero will serve as a nice reflection of my opinions towards Harman target


----------



## twiceboss

Received the Tanchjim Zero today and definitely to my ears and experience, this is the new benchmark for a neutral head. Such outstanding value. Er2se would probably be shaking...


----------



## r31ya

twiceboss said:


> Received the Tanchjim Zero today and definitely to my ears and experience, this is the new benchmark for a neutral head. Such outstanding value. Er2se would probably be shaking...


So many zeroes i have to double take to remember which one is which.

_"new benchmark for neutral head? it have a subwoo... oh different one"_


----------



## twiceboss

r31ya said:


> So many zeroes i have to double take to remember which one is which.
> 
> _"new benchmark for neutral head? it have a subwoo... oh different one"_


I have the Truthear Zero coming as well. As per tuning, harman, i have zero faith for it. The only reason i bought it as I like the idea of a dedicated woofer for the sub region.


----------



## emer08

anyone have both tanchjim zero & 7hz salnotes zero? Impressions & comparisons would be much appreciated..


----------



## Jmop

Tanchjim Zero form factor is up my alley, idk about that 7hz.


----------



## ian91

emer08 said:


> anyone have both tanchjim zero & 7hz salnotes zero? Impressions & comparisons would be much appreciated..



I should be able to provide comparisons early next week .


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Fiio and Jade Audio KA2:





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jade-audio-ka2.25992/


----------



## Barndoor

Model: HiBy Hela
Type: Single dynamic driver In-Ear Monitors
Size: Dual voice coil driver with PU+PEEK composite diaphragm
Frequency Response: 20~20kHz
Sensitivity: 112dB@1kHz
Impedance: 36Ω
https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-hela
$89.

Have ordered the new RS2 R2R dap from Hiby, had the option to add the Hela, for $20, so why not!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barndoor said:


> Model: HiBy Hela
> Type: Single dynamic driver In-Ear Monitors
> Size: Dual voice coil driver with PU+PEEK composite diaphragm
> Frequency Response: 20~20kHz
> ...


Almost $500.00 for a hiby DAP?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! for what? For the battery to balloon and explode the back plate? Those IEM's look awesome though.


----------



## nymz (Aug 10, 2022)

https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1557248671330504704?t=Z5AWbib32daQOP1LQr7JJw&s=19





Planar IEM

Took them long enough, I guess 😂


----------



## Carpet

nymz said:


> https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1557248671330504704?t=Z5AWbib32daQOP1LQr7JJw&s=19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The first planar In-Ear earphone", REALLY?

Interesting announcement when you're this late to the party!


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Almost $500.00 for a hiby DAP?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! for what? For the battery to balloon and explode the back plate? Those IEM's look awesome though.


I was thinking exactly the same thing.....


----------



## Barndoor

Carpet said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing.....


Thanks guys, you've made me feel really great about spending $500


----------



## Surf Monkey

nymz said:


> https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1557248671330504704?t=Z5AWbib32daQOP1LQr7JJw&s=19
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they tuned it right it‘ll be worth the wait.


----------



## nymz (Aug 10, 2022)

*Yanyin x HBB Mahina* in the house.


----------



## brsdrgn

nymz said:


> https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1557248671330504704?t=Z5AWbib32daQOP1LQr7JJw&s=19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing how moondrop tunes their IEMs, they were definitely expected to join the game. I'm hopeful that they will bring a good competition to the planar market. Eventually, it works for us. Seeing planars going under 100$ is very good.


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> "The first planar In-Ear earphone", REALLY?
> 
> Interesting announcement when you're this late to the party!


Good catch! Probably in their collection they meant but good marketing strategies


----------



## DynamicEars

nymz said:


> ​
> *Yanyin x HBB Mahina* in the house.




Holy.... up the 1.5k to 15k a little bit they are perfect to me!

Looking forward for your impressions on these!


----------



## firesign

DynamicEars said:


> Holy.... up the 1.5k to 15k a little bit they are perfect to me!
> 
> Looking forward for your impressions on these!


That can be the Canon with switches 010


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 10, 2022)

Anyone posted about this one yet? The case design is very interesting. Different from most other models out there right now. 12mm DD, tuning nozzles, modular cable, MMCX, graphene composite … looks like a solid package. 

_____

US $119.99  20％ Off | BGVP Melody Various tuning styles Wired HIFI headphones Customized 12mm moving coil Drive unit IEM In-Ear Metal Bass Earbuds

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMa85xi
















_____

At (on other stores and with coupons at BGVP official) $111.00 - $117.00 this may be a winner.


----------



## Animagus

Surf Monkey said:


> Anyone posted about this one yet? The case design is very interesting. Different from most other models out there right now. 12mm DD, tuning nozzles, modular cable, MMCX, graphene composite … looks like a solid package.
> 
> _____
> 
> ...



Received it last week! Will post my first impressions and graphs tomorrow.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Animagus said:


> Received it last week! Will post my first impressions and graphs tomorrow.



Ooooh. Cool. I anticipate your impressions.


----------



## Animagus

Surf Monkey said:


> Ooooh. Cool. I anticipate your impressions.


I received 2 IEMs from BGVP's sister company THHIFI too called Character and Face Red. What I can say for now is that they sound really good and are really good contenders against the competition in the $150-200 range, which is majorly dominated by IEMs from brands like Moondrop and Tanchjim IMO. They graph really well too!


----------



## SenorChang8

Planar market getting even more interesting. A teaser from the Dunu thread 



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Before it get's posted unofficially, here's a tease at what is coming next from team DUNU
> 
> Meet you first look at Talos, a planar coming from your favorite IEM company!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

SenorChang8 said:


> Planar market getting even more interesting. A teaser from the Dunu thread



Not your standard planar either  but at this point you all know DUNU doesn't do standard.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Tanchjim Zero form factor is up my alley, idk about that 7hz.


Ian Fann said the Tachhjim  was really uncomfortable. So that gets an automatic fail for me.


----------



## jant71

Carpet said:


> Ian Fann said the Tachhjim  was really uncomfortable. So that gets an automatic fail for me.



Yeah but with a decent bi-flange you probably wouldn't even feel them.


----------



## nymz

​My quick review of the *7hz Salnotes Zero* is out and you can find it here. Buckle up, there's a new ultra-budget kingpin in town.

Have a nice week!


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> Ian Fann said the Tachhjim  was really uncomfortable. So that gets an automatic fail for me.



I'm gonna pass on it anyway after seeing those measurements, ain't got time for these 10k nulls.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio on Fiio on Fiio Action. 
BTR7 connected to FF3 both connected to the M15. Nice, nice and more nice!.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Fiio on Fiio on Fiio Action.
> BTR7 connected to FF3 both connected to the M15. Nice, nice and more nice!.



Fiio FF3 is nice. My desire to save up for U12t drops to almost zero after spending time with these ear buds. Absolutely useless when I need to walk around or taking a bus, though.


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> Fiio on Fiio on Fiio Action.
> BTR7 connected to FF3 both connected to the M15. Nice, nice and more nice!.


how's the BTR7 compared to BTR5?
is it decent upgrade? asking as daily user of aging BTR5


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2022)

Ya buds are fairly useless for out and about but hey they have a unique spot in my rotation. I can't say I am a huge bud guy but I am coming around to the idea of using buds more often.

It is nice to break up the usual IEM regimen with a nice 14.2mm beryllium plated bud. Funny thing about the FF3 shown here. If you see the official graph on them it makes these look like it has a big sub bass roll off. That couldn't be farther from the truth. It moves so much air. That bass is big and pronounced on these. Definitely a fun listen.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2022)

r31ya said:


> how's the BTR7 compared to BTR5?
> is it decent upgrade? asking as daily user of aging BTR5



From all indications that would be a yes as a few folks asked that very question on the BTR7 thread. You can certainly ask on the BTR7 thread. To be honest the BTR7 is the first bluetooth device I have ever used from Fiio well I supposed the UTWS5 would qualify for a bluetooth device but as a portable source that is. So far I gotta say I am very impressed with its sound quality. I just opened up the box. But you can certain ask that question and read the thread as others have asked on here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-btr7-portable-bluetooth-amplifier-color-ips-display-high-performance-dac-es9219c-2-thx-aaa-28-2-amps-3-5-4-4mm-outputs-one-click-“dongle”-mode-qualcomm-qcc5124-bluetooth-chip-btr7-is-on-the-way-to-our-worldwide-sales-agents-2022-8-3.963808/


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Ya buds are fairly useless for out and about but hey they have a unique spot in my rotation. I can't say I am a huge bud guy but I am coming around to the idea of using buds more often.
> 
> It is nice to break up the usual IEM regimen with a nice 14.2mm beryllium plated bud. Funny thing about the FF3 shown here. If you see the official graph on them it makes these look like it has a big sub bass roll off. That couldn't be farther from the truth. It moves so much air. That bass is big and pronounced on these. Definitely a fun listen.



Totally agree about the bass. I guess the large driver removes the need for boosting bass quantity. It's kind of the same situation with FH9 and their 13.6mm woofer.

FF5 is coming next month, though.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 10, 2022)

FF3 has room for improvement but for a $100 spot they are a blast to listen to. Sometimes you want that bass big and proud. These would fit the bill. Been burning them in with the BTR7..Will see how this one turned out but so far both products are excellent at what they do.

I have always thought Fiio was made up with a bunch of Bassheads. Lol.


----------



## Carpet

More reviews on TRI HBB X Kai 

(is it just me or are IEM names getting as bad as motorcycles in the 80's)


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Ian Fann said the Tachhjim  was really uncomfortable. So that gets an automatic fail for me.




Their predecessor, the Tanchjim OLA, was very technical (almost as technical as the famed HZSound Heart Mirror), but was quite ill-fitting in comfort and ergonomics due to a round shell and short nozzle. So folks had to spend a bit more on aftermarket longer eartips to secure the fit.

I am quite disappointed that the Zero didn't learn and improve on the ergonomic aspects from the OLA.


----------



## Carpet

Sharur has trashed both the 7Hz Zero and the TRI HBB X Kai on YouTube. I won't be posting links, since views would only encourage him.

If he (she or it#) feels the need to sheet-post something, take that as an endorsement in the real world.


# - I'm not sure how gender assignment works for trolls. Does being a deek-head count as male?


----------



## d m41n man

KAI v Zero - collab game changers and awesome tuning at their respective pricepoints. 
_

_


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Not your standard planar either  but at this point you all know DUNU doesn't do standard.


Yeah. Not standard pricing either. Expensive is standard for DUNU, though the EST 112 is my favorite listen, so worth it at that price point. Let's see where the planar price lands?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nymz said:


> ​My quick review of the *7hz Salnotes Zero* is out and you can find it here. Buckle up, there's a new ultra-budget kingpin in town.
> 
> Have a nice week!


Y'all have me so excited for the Salnotes Zero!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

o0genesis0o said:


> Totally agree about the bass. I guess the large driver removes the need for boosting bass quantity. It's kind of the same situation with FH9 and their 13.6mm woofer.



Yes absolutely, the laws of physics are tough. 😂😉


----------



## zentro

what would be a great all arounder,with a good rumble sub-bass emphasis?,im looking into fhe eclipse,oh10,kai. im thinking of spending around 150euros


----------



## Carpet

zentro said:


> what would be a great all arounder,with a good rumble sub-bass emphasis?,im looking into fhe eclipse,oh10,kai. im thinking of spending around 150euros


OH10 is more of a V signature, so more recessed mids. FHE is Crin's effort and he hates mid-bass so sub-bass focus, then neutral from mids up. Kai is HBB tuning and he likes enough mid-bass to lend better note weight and emphasize bass guitars, so warm and balanced (still has good sub-bass extension). All are bassy, Kai is about half the price of the other two and probably the least fatiguing.


----------



## yaps66

Carpet said:


> OH10 is more of a V signature, so more recessed mids. FHE is Crin's effort and he hates mid-bass so sub-bass focus, then neutral from mids up. Kai is HBB tuning and he likes enough mid-bass to lend better note weight and emphasize bass guitars, so warm and balanced (still has good sub-bass extension). All are bassy, Kai is about half the price of the other two and probably the least fatiguing.


+1 on Kai. Kai also scales well and if you pair it with a warm source, it will reward you with the rumble you seek.


----------



## jmwant

New BT dac-amp from Dethonray.






https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/detho...-bluetooth-dac-amp-with-high-res-transmission


----------



## r31ya (Aug 11, 2022)

Ladies and Gentleman, There it is...




_"Its more than Perfect, its Pefect"
---_
No additional info on price or Graph yet,
But in case you wondering how they tuned their IEMs lately, Here's CCA latest, CCA Lyra (1DD)


----------



## TheDeafMonk

zentro said:


> what would be a great all arounder,with a good rumble sub-bass emphasis?,im looking into fhe eclipse,oh10,kai. im thinking of spending around 150euros


The OH10 is definitely not fatiguing sound great and having both the FHE and Obsidian the OH10 are definitely worth the step up you won't be disappointed the Kai is not a all rounder and made for a library like HBB .


----------



## freelancr

zentro said:


> what would be a great all arounder,with a good rumble sub-bass emphasis?,im looking into fhe eclipse,oh10,kai. im thinking of spending around 150euros


I'll throw the LETSHUOER D13 in the ring. Ii's a great all rounder. It has two tuning nozzles that audibly change the upper frequencies.


----------



## RCracer777

r31ya said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, There it is...
> 
> 
> _"Its more than Perfect, its Pefect"
> ...


Not gonna lie, that is a pretty good looking IEM for a CCA. Has a nice industrial vibe to it. Just wish it didn't have Planar written on the face plate.

I'm hoping the sound quality is at least good for a KZ/CCA and the "supremacy of treble extension" claim makes me as a treble head excited to hear what it's like. Hopefully it might rival or beat the likes of the KZ BA10. Kinda funny (and sad) how what many consider to be the best sounding KZ's (ZS7 & BA10) are both 5 yeas old.

I'm gonna guess that the price is either going to be around $70 and somewhat justified as planar drivers are not cheap or $150+ and completely overpriced with the usual of no accessories. If the price is right I might get one, if the price is really good might even take the risk and go blind as KZ/CCA has a pretty good trackrecord with the latest releases. With exception of the ZEX "EST" (MST) model which is hands down the worst KZ I've ever heard. Muddy AF with not enough treble to counter it and the quality of said treble is just bad.

Please let this not just be a bigger version of the KZ "EST" driver


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, There it is...
> 
> 
> _"Its more than Perfect, its Pefect"
> ...


holy crap you got my attention


----------



## brsdrgn

RCracer777 said:


> Not gonna lie, that is a pretty good looking IEM for a CCA. Has a nice industrial vibe to it. Just wish it didn't have Planar written on the face plate.
> 
> I'm hoping the sound quality is at least good for a KZ/CCA and the "supremacy of treble extension" claim makes me as a treble head excited to hear what it's like. Hopefully it might rival or beat the likes of the KZ BA10. Kinda funny (and sad) how what many consider to be the best sounding KZ's (ZS7 & BA10) are both 5 yeas old.
> 
> ...


Well I agree with you. The shells look gorgeous. By looking at the picture, it looks like transparent and driver is visible, like you're looking inside from a window. Industrial look surprised me. 

CCA maybe entering into another market? KZ got a bad reputation. Despite being a sister company, there wasn't much of a difference when their price levels taken into consideration. So, they will push CCA up? Usually CCA was having better tunings comparing to KZ. 

I don't care about planar text,doesn't look that ugly. I got used to such texts after using lz a7. You just ignore what's in your ear after some time. 

Well, looking at their past, I'd expect a price under 100$ with a bad package and accessories. If they're going above, there's already a strong competitor like Salnotes with Dioko. 

Moondrop and now CCA. Just wow. Getting more and more excited.


----------



## 4ceratops (Aug 11, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, There it is...
> 
> 
> _"Its more than Perfect, its Pefect"
> ...


The word "Planar" is oriented correctly on one of the earpieces and UPSIDE DOWN on the other. I haven't had such a good laugh in a long time. This model is obviously for Stranger Things fans.


----------



## morndewey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Almost $500.00 for a hiby DAP?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! for what? For the battery to balloon and explode the back plate? Those IEM's look awesome though.


You may not need to go there each/every time Hiby daps are mentioned?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

morndewey said:


> You may not need to go there each/every time Hiby daps are mentioned?


Oh I may have too. After not one but TWO duds...oh I have to. Sorry if pointing out crap QC offends you.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Oh I may have too. After not one but TWO duds...oh I have to. Sorry if pointing out crap QC offends you.



Little more than anecdote I’m afraid. Unless you can provide some kind of _solid evidence_ that HiBy suffers from general QC issues I’m sure most of us would he happy if you gave it a rest. We get it. You got a couple bad units. It sucks. But that can happen with any tech company’s products.


----------



## r31ya

On that end, i wonder how Hiby maintain their battery?
old KZ TWS known to have atrocious battery life and battery longetivity (charge went down significantly after a year)

But my Fiio BTR5 which i was afraid for this to happen, still pretty decent while i use the most battery draining LDAC.
Upon looking around, Fiio have ensure that they put battery management chip for over charge protection and such. it seems it does works.

Again, i wonder whether Hiby use any battery and charge management system?


----------



## baskingshark

New Tangzu Audio IEM coming, the 3rd part of the emperor trilogy: the Wu Zetian. Apparently is a planar.







https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...Sw6Y2HCMnYxM5PpvfBQVMarYTcR3XYrDfG4shdBadgWzl


Seems like if one throws a stone nowadays, you will hit a planar IEM LOL.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> New Tangzu Audio IEM coming, the 3rd part of the emperor trilogy: the Wu Zetian. Apparently is a planar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planars are on trend in 2022 just as Beryllium was in 2020


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 12, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> Planars are on trend in 2022 just as Beryllium was in 2020



2020 was the beryllium hype.
2021 was the LCP hype.
This year is the planar hype.

The Timeless started the planar hypetrain this year, and perhaps sales were so good that other competitor brands are trying to muscle in on the planar hype. Even Moondrop, Kinera and DUNU are releasing planar IEMs soon.

Even CHIFI brands have a FOMO (fear of missing out) LOL.


----------



## baskingshark

Some new IEM releases:

1) TRN ST5
4 BA + 1 DD
$59.80




Seems the cable has a swappable modular system to allow single ended 3.5 mm and balanced (2.5 mm/4.4 mm).

https://hifigo.com/products/trn-st5



2) BLON Z200
Single DD - 10 mm carbon diaphragm
$19.90



https://keephifi.com/products/blon-z200


----------



## r31ya (Aug 12, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Some new IEM releases:
> 
> 1) TRN ST5
> 4 BA + 1 DD
> ...


TRN V90 successor~
ZS10 pro like, 1DD 5 BA set up~
Bellsings? Or Knowles?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

baskingshark said:


> 2020 was the beryllium hype.
> 2021 was the LCP hype.
> This year is the planar hype.
> 
> ...


2019 EST hype

(...)
2010 armatures...


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 12, 2022)

r31ya said:


> TRN V90 successor?



Not sure yet. Most TRN gear is tuned V shaped so I think it would be a similar tuning for this ST5 (there is a graph on the store link but we know they are usually stretched and not the most representative):





Anyways, TRN V90 already had a successor, the V90s, which was a bit hot in the upper treble and timbre was a bit metallic, but otherwise quite good technically.


----------



## Jmop

Yooo the purple version of that new Blon looks amazing.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Jmop said:


> Yooo the purple version of that new Blon looks amazing.


Real beauty yes indeed.


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> New Tangzu Audio IEM coming, the 3rd part of the emperor trilogy: the Wu Zetian. Apparently is a planar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interested in this one!  
I have been very impressed with what planar can offer for the price and the more competition the better.


----------



## Ichos

The TRN TA1 Max is not excaltly new but here is my review if anyone is interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ta1-max-universal-in-ear-monitor.25854/review/29021/

This is very good for the price.


----------



## morndewey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Oh I may have too. After not one but TWO duds...oh I have to. Sorry if pointing out crap QC offends you.


I’m not offended, only annoyed, and annoyances tend to be trivial experiences for me anyhow.
I happen to agree with your criticism, and ‘liked’ a previous comment or two you posted on this topic.
Tenacity is a double edged cutlass, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Shanling M7 DAP:




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shanling-m7.25800/reviews


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Some new IEM releases:
> 
> 1) TRN ST5
> 4 BA + 1 DD
> ...


That Moon faceplate looks like one of the bosses from Cuphead.

I also remember playing an arcade Capcom game that has a boss with this design, can't remember the name of the game tho.


----------



## yaps66

ChrisOc said:


> My review of the Shanling M7 DAP:
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shanling-m7.25800/reviews


Great review Chris! Enjoyed the read! I love my M7 too!


----------



## Ichos

My review of the iBasso DC06.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-dc06.25997/review/29025/

Great sound for reasonable money.


----------



## ChrisOc

yaps66 said:


> Great review Chris! Enjoyed the read! I love my M7 too!


Thank you. 

Good to hear your feedback, particularly because you own the M7. 🙏


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> Little more than anecdote I’m afraid. Unless you can provide some kind of _solid evidence_ that HiBy suffers from general QC issues I’m sure most of us would he happy if you gave it a rest. We get it. You got a couple bad units. It sucks. But that can happen with any tech company’s products.


Do some research. It's not up to me to prove to you the Hiby battery issue. This is the massively lazy thought process of people today. I'm not going to do any research for some random who's a Hiby fan boy. YOU google it, and i'll stick to the pictures i've already posted on here, and my experience with crappy Hiby QC, and those of others who've mentioned it. Cool? Excellent.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Do some research. It's not up to me to prove to you the Hiby battery issue. This is the massively lazy thought process of people today. I'm not going to do any research for some random who's a Hiby fan boy. YOU google it, and i'll stick to the pictures i've already posted on here, and my experience with crappy Hiby QC, and those of others who've mentioned it. Cool? Excellent.



Actually, because you made a specific claim it IS on you to back it up. Babbling “google it” at me isn’t proving your point. It’s dodging. So is flinging “HiBy fan boy” at me. 

Regardless, we get your point. I doubt we need it reiterated again and again.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Do some research. It's not up to me to prove to you the Hiby battery issue. This is the massively lazy thought process of people today. I'm not going to do any research for some random who's a Hiby fan boy. YOU google it, and i'll stick to the pictures i've already posted on here, and my experience with crappy Hiby QC, and those of others who've mentioned it. Cool? Excellent.



I don't have a Hiby, but I totally get you. I made the mistake to buy a MS Surface book - long battery story. Never again. 
However, this is not truly a MS, Hiby or Sony (remember those laptops going poof?) issue. 
This is a general Li-Ion, Li-Po battery issue. There are just a handful companies worldwide making those batteries. So, the device makers have to use whatever they get and consumers have to deal with it. Typically those devices go bonkers a week after the warranty expires, right?
Years ago I made an effort to only buy devices where I could change the battery myself. Try that these days - good luck. For example the MS Surface books are all glued. Every freakin' component is glued. 

There you have it.

Cheers.


----------



## lushmelody

FlacFan said:


> I don't have a Hiby, but I totally get you. I made the mistake to buy a MS Surface book - long battery story. Never again.
> However, this is not truly a MS, Hiby or Sony (remember those laptops going poof?) issue.
> This is a general Li-Ion, Li-Po battery issue. There are just a handful companies worldwide making those batteries. So, the device makers have to use whatever they get and consumers have to deal with it. Typically those devices go bonkers a week after the warranty expires, right?
> Years ago I made an effort to only buy devices where I could change the battery myself. Try that these days - good luck. For example the MS Surface books are all glued. Every freakin' component is glued.
> ...


Yeah, manufacturers will only change if law starts requesting better electronics durability. And we wonder why things are so slow for lithium alternatives


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> Yeah, manufacturers will only change if law starts requesting better electronics durability. And we wonder why things are so slow for lithium alternatives



I think it’s more a technical than regulatory issue. 

https://news.stanford.edu/2022/06/20/next-gen-battery-solutions/


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> I think it’s more a technical than regulatory issue.
> 
> https://news.stanford.edu/2022/06/20/next-gen-battery-solutions/


It's a combination of both. There are always limitations to technology, which is compounded by always trying to push the envelope to making everything "better" than the last iterations of products. However deliberately making things harder to service or upgrade is a decision made by companies to increase their profits. Pentalobe screws only serve to prevent access to apple devices, there is no technical benefit to the user, only an economic benefit to apple. If you haven't been following the "Right to Repair" movement, here's a quick rundown.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> It's a combination of both. There are always limitations to technology, which is compounded by always trying to push the envelope to making everything "better" than the last iterations of products. However deliberately making things harder to service or upgrade is a decision made by companies to increase their profits. Pentalobe screws only serve to prevent access to apple devices, there is no technical benefit to the user, only an economic benefit to apple. If you haven't been following the "Right to Repair" movement, here's a quick rundown.




Right. I wasn’t speaking to the consumer hostile practices of making devices with non-removable batteries. Instead I was suggesting that lithium ion batteries swelling and in some cases exploding is a limitation of the chemistry, not a failing of the regulatory framework. You’re absolutely correct about Right to Repair. I’m aware of it and completely support it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pe...ifi-audiophile-iem.25087/reviews#review-29019


----------



## Carpet (Aug 12, 2022)

It's hardly surprising that battery tech struggles to keep up. We keep trying to cram more energy into ever smaller spaces. Then expecting it to be endlessly reusable and reliable. Packing huge amounts of energy into tiny spaces has other effects too. Explosives are analogous to super batteries. Is it any wonder that some of our new battery tech is unstable.

After a while the question needs to be: why? I can't listen any faster, no matter how fast the device is. Even if I could, would I want to fast forward through albums so I could listen to more of them?

I think we've also reached the point of obsessing over inaudible improvements to sound quality. We can (and have) used super-strong nano-engineered materials to replace the diaphragm in Dynamic drivers but the collagen in our ear drums remains unchanged. The magnets and coils in speakers can be upgraded, but we can't improve the sensitivity of the sensory hairs in our cochlea. Perhaps we could implant electrodes into our brains to directly stimulate our pleasure centers and make the music more "enjoyable" that way? At some point there is a hard limit. Most people acknowledge the effect of diminishing returns. The logical extension of that, is that eventually you achieve nothing at infinite cost.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> It's hardly surprising that battery tech struggles to keep up. We keep trying to cram more energy into ever smaller spaces. Then expecting it to be endlessly reusable and reliable. Packing huge amounts of energy into tiny spaces has other effects too. Explosives are analogous to super batteries. Is it any wonder that some of our new battery tech is unstable.
> 
> After a while the question needs to be: why? I can't listen any faster, no matter how fast the device is. Even if I could, would I want to fast forward through albums so I could listen to more of them?
> 
> I think we've also reached the point of obsessing over inaudible improvements to sound quality. We can (and have) used super-strong nano-engineered materials to replace the diaphragm in Dynamic drivers but the collagen in our ear drums remains unchanged. The magnets and coils in speakers can be upgraded, but we can't improve the sensitivity of the sensory hairs in our cochlea. Perhaps we could implant electrodes into our brains to directly stimulate our pleasure centers and make the music more "enjoyable" that way? At some point there is a hard limit. Most people acknowledge the effect of diminishing returns. The logical extension of that, is that eventually you achieve nothing at infinite cost.



At some point I presume the tech giants will realize the value of using LESS power to do specific things. It seems to me that part of the issue is the converged device. We demand what would have been super computing power 20 years ago in the palm of our hands at all times. Is that really necessary? Isn’t there some wisdom in having a specific tool for a specific job? A music player that’s for music? A camera that’s for taking pictures? 

Just thinking out loud. As an audio enthusiast and semi-pro photographer it just makes sense to me that some things are better stand alone.


----------



## nraymond

Surf Monkey said:


> As an audio enthusiast and semi-pro photographer it just makes sense to me that some things are better stand alone.


Agreed. I learned photography on a Pentax K1000 camera. Almost entirely manual, and the only thing the battery did was power the light meter. The shutter speed setting, winding, everything else was mechanical and didn't need power. I took some of my best pictures with that camera. Modern cameras, especially mirrorless, have very powerful computers in them calculating everything, sometimes with thousands of AF sensors and an active viewfinder, multiple motors for the lens and image stabilization, and battery life even with our modern batteries isn't that great on these cameras. But at least you can swap out camera batteries easily, though they are proprietary.

What I find frustrating is that DAPs have not adopted any of the lithium ion battery standards used by LED flashlights. There are a few, but they're standards, and there's lots of aftermarket options for them:

14500 – This is the same physical size as an AA battery
16340 – (3 Volt – CR123) A smaller size battery used in EDC flashlights
18650 – 3.7 Volt rechargeable commonly used in flashlights
26650 – Larger version of the 18650
21700 – Latest technology, soon to replace 18650
Some of these batteries are even available with USB sockets on them so you can just charge them with a cable outside of the device you're using, no extra charger needed. How great would it be to have a DAP and if the battery is low and you're on the go, just swap it out for a fully charged one? It blows my mind that no DAP maker offers this.


----------



## DBaldock9

nraymond said:


> Agreed. I learned photography on a Pentax K1000 camera. Almost entirely manual, and the only thing the battery did was power the light meter. The shutter speed setting, winding, everything else was mechanical and didn't need power. I took some of my best pictures with that camera. Modern cameras, especially mirrorless, have very powerful computers in them calculating everything, sometimes with thousands of AF sensors and an active viewfinder, multiple motors for the lens and image stabilization, and battery life even with our modern batteries isn't that great on these cameras. But at least you can swap out camera batteries easily, though they are proprietary.
> 
> What I find frustrating is that DAPs have not adopted any of the lithium ion battery standards used by LED flashlights. There are a few, but they're standards, and there's lots of aftermarket options for them:
> 
> ...



Those styles of batteries would limit the minimum thickness of a DAP - since the part number is the size designation:
14500 = 14mm Diameter x 50mm Length
16340 = 16mm Diameter x 34mm Length
18650 = 18mm Diameter x 65mm Length
21700 = 21mm Diameter x 70mm Length
26650 = 26mm Diameter x 65mm Length


----------



## Surf Monkey

DBaldock9 said:


> Those styles of batteries would limit the minimum thickness of a DAP - since the part number is the size designation:
> 14500 = 14mm Diameter x 50mm Length
> 16340 = 16mm Diameter x 34mm Length
> 18650 = 18mm Diameter x 65mm Length
> ...



I’d think being able to open the case and replace the built in battery with an OEM part either yourself or at a shop would be a decent solution. I doubt we’ll see those type of cells listed above in any future music equipment. Too big for sure.


----------



## yaps66

Surf Monkey said:


> I’d think being able to open the case and replace the built in battery with an OEM part either yourself or at a shop would be a decent solution. I doubt we’ll see those type of cells listed above in any future music equipment. Too big for sure.


I know it is not a DAP but doesn’t the Cayin C9 use the 18650 battery? Apparently you can battery roll to get a different sound!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

yaps66 said:


> I know it is not a DAP but doesn’t the Cayin C9 use the 18650 battery? Apparently you can battery roll to get a different sound!



About the battery roll, it was the case with the old (but still very, very good...) iBasso Dx90, in particular. 😋


----------



## Carpet (Aug 13, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I’d think being able to open the case and replace the built in battery with an OEM part either yourself or at a shop would be a decent solution. I doubt we’ll see those type of cells listed above in any future music equipment. Too big for sure.


I wish I'd bought a Zishan Z3 when they were $50. They looked to be the easiest ever DAP to get into!


----------



## PROblemdetected (Aug 13, 2022)

First hour Impression about SHUOER D13.

Very tip dependant, it gets better with the thin tunnel ones (I prefer the black than the transparents ones wich comes with it)

It has Rumble on bass, not very textured, but the slam is nice. More dry than wet.
Mid is present-forward, nice timbre. Maybe its over-present.
Highs are detailed for this kind of presentation, smooth but got energy.

Stage is intimate, layering is average.

A nice dd, but I still prefering the soloist over this, more relaxed better bass.

Fit, construction and packaging are like all products from SHUOER, professional. Maybe the cable is not my preferred but it's good.


----------



## nraymond

DBaldock9 said:


> Those styles of batteries would limit the minimum thickness of a DAP - since the part number is the size designation:
> 14500 = 14mm Diameter x 50mm Length
> 16340 = 16mm Diameter x 34mm Length
> 18650 = 18mm Diameter x 65mm Length
> ...


14mm is a bit over half an inch thick and 26mm is about an inch. The inch thick would be a bit much unless we're talking about a really big DAP, but the smaller batteries would be fine I think. DAPs need to have space for ports and I prefer things like real volume knobs too, so some thickness is good. That's what makes a DAP something more than just a cell phone that plays music anyway. And give a DAP the ability to swap out batteries, and you really distinguish yourself from cell phones.


----------



## tendou

nraymond said:


> 14mm is a bit over half an inch thick and 26mm is about an inch. The inch thick would be a bit much unless we're talking about a really big DAP, but the smaller batteries would be fine I think. DAPs need to have space for ports and I prefer things like real volume knobs too, so some thickness is good. That's what makes a DAP something more than just a cell phone that plays music anyway. And give a DAP the ability to swap out batteries, and you really distinguish yourself from cell phones.


Yes. Even built in but replaceable li-ion/li-po battery may be hard to source after sometime. 

Standard FL batteries are more buy it for life. 14500 for smaller size or even 2, 3 or 4  10800 if you really want  slimness while still having acceptable battery capacity.

21700 much better though in term of capacities and ease off sourcing quality batteries.

I'll take the thickness.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> First hour Impression about SHUOER D13.
> 
> Very tip dependant, it gets better with the thin tunnel ones (I prefer the black than the transparents ones wich comes with it)
> 
> ...


So it's nothing special in this price range? I'm quite interested in RAPTGO Leaf, both companies made a well received planar IEM-s, then they made single DD's in similar price. I just wanted to write, that there's basically no trustworthy reviews of Leaf (except Vortex one, who wasn't impressed), but I checked again and voila!


----------



## PROblemdetected (Aug 13, 2022)

Hustler said:


> So it's nothing special in this price range? I'm quite interested in RAPTGO Leaf, both companies made a well received planar IEM-s, then they made single DD's in similar price. I just wanted to write, that there's basically no trustworthy reviews of Leaf (except Vortex one, who wasn't impressed), but I checked again and voila!



Well the 100€ price range cant offer more...
olina, s12... But the d13 is a nice pick if you are looking for a controlled but impactul bass without recessed mids. For the presale price (90€) is a nice pick.

Compare to a recently launch from Kbear, the ink, this is better.

If u want the best DD under 200€, right now my pick is the hana2021. Or the neutral winner for last year, the yuan li, beutiful product.

The raptgo is extremely warmth, and I dont trust in the few reviews about them.


----------



## Carpet

PROblemdetected said:


> Well the 100€ price range cant offer more...
> olina, s12... But the d13 is a nice pick if you are looking for a controlled but impactul bass without recessed mids. For the presale price (90€) is a nice pick.
> 
> Compare to a recently launch from Kbear, the ink, this is better.
> ...



KBEAR's more recent effort with HBB is worth a look -  TRI HBB X Kai.

Harmonish with good sub-bass extension and slightly lifted in mid-bass to give some warmth. Really shines with male vocals and lower ranged female vocals too. Adele, Amy Winehouse and Billy Joel all sound great. Mids aren't recessed. Treble leans safe but still delicate and detailed. Stage isn't wide but not "in your head" either. Not a technical set, imaging and separation are average to good and certainly not "best in class". Tonality is great, acoustic instruments sound natural. As expected for a single dynamic the sound is cohesive. A big step up from Mele, side-grade from Olina. 

Great option if you like mid-bass. Pretty much exactly what you'd expect from HBB. I expect Crin will hate it.

As always YMMV


----------



## KoiHime

Dunu posted more information in regards to the new planar iem: it's going to be a 3 driver hybrid...
Source: https://weibo.com/2094715882/M0OIo2Dd4


----------



## Surf Monkey

KoiHime said:


> Dunu posted more information in regards to the new planar iem: it's going to be a 3 driver hybrid...
> Source: https://weibo.com/2094715882/M0OIo2Dd4



Very interesting!


----------



## Jmop

What headphones are you guys even driving that warrants getting uber expensive portables? I only ask after seeing the C9 being mentioned but I'm pretty much referring to anything in the same vein, especially daps with their heat issues and laughable battery life.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> What headphones are you guys even driving that warrants getting uber expensive portables? I only ask after seeing the C9 being mentioned but I'm pretty much referring to anything in the same vein, especially daps with their heat issues and laughable battery life.


Don't criticize. 

You need a big DAP to drive your big headphones. IEMs don't cut it because they aren't as obvious. It's not always about how good it sounds. Apparently it's important how much you paid for it, and how visible that is to observers. Good luck fending off the muggers. Small and discrete has benefits beyond convenience!

There's enough room next to the iphone in the Gucci handbag anyway.


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> Don't criticize.
> 
> You need a big DAP to drive your big headphones. IEMs don't cut it because they aren't as obvious. It's not always about how good it sounds. Apparently it's important how much you paid for it, and how visible that is to observers. Good luck fending off the muggers. Small and discrete has benefits beyond convenience!
> 
> There's enough room next to the iphone in the Gucci handbag anyway.


Lol true, my point was more so that there really aren't any good full size headphones out there. Ok, maybe the Senns for the price, but show me another headphone that needs all that power that's worth getting. They just don't have the frequency response that warrants the price.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Lol true, my point was more so that there really aren't any good full size headphones out there. Ok, maybe the Senns for the price, but show me another headphone that needs all that power that's worth getting. They just don't have the frequency response that warrants the price.



I used to use a pair of Grado SR80s with a Sony Discman. That was a PITA to lug around, but MP3 didn't sound as good as CD.

I usually stream Tidal from my phone through a BTR3K with IEMs now. BTR3K has good battery life and LDAC is good enough. BT DAC/AMPs have a lithium battery that will fail eventually, and being small comes with the risk of losing the damned things. So sinking more cash into a BTR5, BTR7 or similar doesn't seem worth it for my use.  If it's wet then I either switch to a cheaper pair of IEMs or use a pair of TWS earbuds with a decent IPX rating. Environmental noise is usually the biggest problem when I'm out of the house, so isolation actually makes more difference than SQ.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So is VSonic officially dead? Are they in the past for good?


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So is VSonic officially dead? Are they in the past for good?


Haven't heard that name in a min, only one I owned was the VC1000 (GR01). Near endgame response, just a touch too much mid treble and a touch short on bass extension.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 14, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I used to use a pair of Grado SR80s with a Sony Discman. That was a PITA to lug around, but MP3 didn't sound as good as CD.
> 
> I usually stream Tidal from my phone through a BTR3K with IEMs now. BTR3K has good battery life and LDAC is good enough. BT DAC/AMPs have a lithium battery that will fail eventually, and being small comes with the risk of losing the damned things. So sinking more cash into a BTR5, BTR7 or similar doesn't seem worth it for my use.  If it's wet then I either switch to a cheaper pair of IEMs or use a pair of TWS earbuds with a decent IPX rating. Environmental noise is usually the biggest problem when I'm out of the house, so isolation actually makes more difference than SQ.


It also seems like the sun has mostly set on sub-$500 (read: reasonably priced) DAPs. Fiio has exited the market altogether with no follow-ups to the M3 Pro, M5, M6, M7 or M9. Shanling only has the M3X, leaving the M0, M2x and Q1 to fall off the map. The Cayin N3 Pro is out of production. Sony is no longer listing the A105 or ZX507 in my country. Hidizs has the refresh of a refresh of a refresh AP80 Pro X. Hiby did just put the RS2 on the market but there’s no meaningful evolution in  features/performance/usability between that and the R3 (and refreshes) so the only advantage there is the R2R sound.

So in looking for a new portable source (criteria: be as linear, transparent and uncoloured as possible, focus solely on achieving the best single-ended output, not cost ridiculous dollars) I’ve landed on the Earstudio HUD100mk2.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Jmop said:


> Haven't heard that name in a min, only one I owned was the VC1000 (GR01). Near endgame response, just a touch too much mid treble and a touch short on bass extension.



A long, long time ago... Vsonic gr07... 👉❤️

Souvenirs.

Rip. 😥


----------



## Jmop

DaveStarWalker said:


> A long, long time ago... Vsonic gr07... 👉❤️
> 
> Souvenirs.
> 
> Rip. 😥


I'm sensitive to sibilance so I never bothered .


----------



## Carpet

unifutomaki said:


> It also seems like the sun has mostly set on sub-$500 (read: reasonably priced) DAPs. Fiio has exited the market altogether with no follow-ups to the M3 Pro, M5, M6, M7 or M9. Shanling only has the M3X, leaving the M0, M2x and Q1 to fall off the map. The Cayin N3 Pro is out of production. Sony is no longer listing the A105 or ZX507 in my country. Hidizs has the refresh of a refresh of a refresh AP80 Pro X. Hiby did just put the RS2 on the market but there’s no meaningful evolution in  features/performance/usability between that and the R3 (and refreshes) so the only advantage there is the R2R sound.
> 
> So in looking for a new portable source (criteria: be as linear, transparent and uncoloured as possible, focus solely on achieving the best single-ended output, not cost ridiculous dollars) I’ve landed on the Earstudio HUD100mk2.



So the only phone makers, putting decent audio on their phones, close up shop. Then in response, the DAP makers stop production of affordable DAPs. The new Tempotek V6 may have a clear run if there's no competition left.


----------



## Jmop

We're entering the ineffable mysteries of dongle land.


----------



## Sunstealer

I' ve had a look at the last 20 pages or so, looking for another IEM to take my fancy. I notice I do this when I am bored or dissatisfied with myself.
The TRN ST5 caught my eye, I do like a hybrid. Tempted by the early bird price on AE but I'll wait for some reviews on here first. Just stating how I feel on here has helped take some of the power out of the desire to purchase something new and shiny.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Jmop said:


> I'm sensitive to sibilance so I never bothered .



It was other times, so long ago... 🧙‍♂️

Yes, sibilance could be an issue. The fit (isolation maybe) wasn't great as I remember...


----------



## KoiHime

💖 The on/off switch functions on the TALOS is very interesting:
1: Planar mode
2: Planar and BA Hybrid mode

Source: https://weibo.com/2094715882/M0Z8zaaa5


----------



## baskingshark

More updates on some incoming releases.


1) *Moondrop Stellaris* - it is a planar, as per other CHIFI trying to muscle in on the planar IEM pie.

https://weibo.com/3628111747/M0YQyqPoZ








2)* The Tanchjim Kara and Space*

Kara is a 1DD + 4 BA IEM

Space is a dongle dac/amp

https://weibo.com/3628111747/M10i3uDWk


----------



## Tzennn

Yeah well been off a few week (to tell myself that i don't need new headphones) and



Goes to youtube and



What's going on here, Just a few week !!
Should i go back and read all of the page i missed ?


----------



## brsdrgn

Tzennn said:


> Yeah well been off a few week (to tell myself that i don't need new headphones) and
> 
> Goes to youtube and
> 
> ...


I'm feeling it. I'll be spending some more money in the future...


----------



## n00kie (Aug 14, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> Clearly an attention seeker. Nothing else.
> 
> Single driver sucks? Really?
> 
> ...



Attention seeker is the right term for him. Sharur has that typical borderline "black-and-white-mindset" which is definitely not healthy... however I have to admit that his recent yt video "Why multi-driver IEMs are the BEST" is surprisingly different from most of his typical shitposting / trolling content. Once again he praises his almighty Moondrop Variations for perfect Bass FR... however he clearly got valid arguments for multi drivers. He just lacks _objectivity_ for the most part.



Here this guy explains in a simple way that multi-drivers in IEMs are able to work more effortlessly than a pure single DD. Sharur just goes deeper and is not wrong... smart but stubborn as f###.


----------



## Carpet (Aug 14, 2022)

n00kie said:


> Attention seeker is the right term for him. Sharur has that typical borderline "black-and-white-mindset" which is definitely not healthy... however I have to admit that his recent yt video "Why multi-driver IEMs are the BEST" is surprisingly different from most of his typical shitposting / trolling content. Once again he praises his almighty Moondrop Variations for perfect Bass FR... however he clearly got valid arguments for multi drivers. He just lacks _objectivity_ for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Here this guy explains in a simple way that multi-drivers in IEMs are able to work more effortlessly than a pure single DD. Sharur just goes deeper and is not wrong... smart but stubborn as f###.




I disagree, Sharur *believes *he is smart. What you need to consider in relation to this is the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## unifutomaki

Seriously considering picking these up as my first big boy IEMs by the end of the year and skipping all the weekly sidegrades and noise that happens in the IEM space


----------



## kmmbd

Bought a pair of TWS IEMs after ages, and I must say that the Final ZE3000 are excellent. The clarity in the mids and highs is rare among TWS IEMs. Also very comfortable to wear for me. Biggest issue is that finicky touch control but I kinda got used to avoiding the touch-enabled part while adjusting the IEMs. 








Lastly, Final ZE3000 graph with the stock tips:




The 7kHz peak is not as obvious as it appears on the graph (I'm usually very sensitive between 3-6kHz, this one goes just beyond that threshold). Channel matching is fairly good. The slight deviation in the upper-mids is within spec (+/- 1.5dB). Bass is north of absolute flat, but I didn't notice any clouding of lower-mids. Snare hits could be denser in terms of weight, but that's about it for tonal oddities.

Overall, very impressive sound, especially in terms of staging and separation, which is a cut above all the TWS I've tried under $150.


----------



## unifutomaki

kmmbd said:


> Bought a pair of TWS IEMs after ages, and I must say that the Final ZE3000 are excellent. The clarity in the mids and highs is rare among TWS IEMs. Also very comfortable to wear for me. Biggest issue is that finicky touch control but I kinda got used to avoiding the touch-enabled part while adjusting the IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If these had ANC, it’d have been a no brainer for me. To my ears, the Technics AZ60 are also resolving in the mids and highs (definitely more so than the Sony XM4s) while being punchy enough in the bass to overcome the loss of low frequencies when commuting. Instrument separation is good, stage is average for TWS. Great touch controls as well, but price is around $250. Definitely my favourite audio purchase next to my Final A4000 though!


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> More updates on some incoming releases.
> 
> 
> 1) *Moondrop Stellaris* - it is a planar, as per other CHIFI trying to muscle in on the planar IEM pie.
> ...


I'm guessing the paintjob here will also suck, I've already seen the Moondrop Snow Edition have paint problems.

It's a crying shame because these look dope af!

I really want to put the IEM hobby on the backseat and focus on starting a Nintendo Switch game collection or continue my electronic music CD collection I've been building since 2011. Alas, this might get in the way and make me spend more money on the hobby.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

n00kie said:


> Attention seeker is the right term for him. Sharur has that typical borderline "black-and-white-mindset" which is definitely not healthy... however I have to admit that his recent yt video "Why multi-driver IEMs are the BEST" is surprisingly different from most of his typical shitposting / trolling content. Once again he praises his almighty Moondrop Variations for perfect Bass FR... however he clearly got valid arguments for multi drivers. He just lacks _objectivity_ for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Here this guy explains in a simple way that multi-drivers in IEMs are able to work more effortlessly than a pure single DD. Sharur just goes deeper and is not wrong... smart but stubborn as f###.




About multidrivers...

This is not really a matter of number... but a matter of filter. 😉

About Crinacle = well... Joker ! 😁👉😇

My conclusion ?

The Final A8000 remains one of the best uiem's I know... 🤔👉😂😉


----------



## o0genesis0o

kmmbd said:


> Bought a pair of TWS IEMs after ages, and I must say that the Final ZE3000 are excellent. The clarity in the mids and highs is rare among TWS IEMs. Also very comfortable to wear for me. Biggest issue is that finicky touch control but I kinda got used to avoiding the touch-enabled part while adjusting the IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally, Final Audio tunes their excellent F-core drivers properly according to E series target. It was a winner to me as well, but the touch control is annoying. Adjust the ear pieces a bit? Stop the music. Move a bit? Start the music. Still, wife just bought me AirPods Pro right before ZE3000 was released, so I have to skip this one


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Carpet said:


> I disagree, Sharur *believes *he is smart. What you need to consider in relation to this is the Dunning-Kruger effect.



It's really a very, very, very (very...) common behavior... 😔


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DaveStarWalker said:


> It was other times, so long ago... 🧙‍♂️
> 
> Yes, sibilance could be an issue. The fit (isolation maybe) wasn't great as I remember...


The fit was terrible for me too. Shallow fit even with the swivel sound tube.


----------



## BigGearHunter

n00kie said:


> Attention seeker is the right term for him. Sharur has that typical borderline "black-and-white-mindset" which is definitely not healthy... however I have to admit that his recent yt video "Why multi-driver IEMs are the BEST" is surprisingly different from most of his typical shitposting / trolling content. Once again he praises his almighty Moondrop Variations for perfect Bass FR... however he clearly got valid arguments for multi drivers. He just lacks _objectivity_ for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Here this guy explains in a simple way that multi-drivers in IEMs are able to work more effortlessly than a pure single DD. Sharur just goes deeper and is not wrong... smart but stubborn as f###.



I very much share your sentiment. 

Sharur's presentation skills are not at all ideal. He's very stubborn as well and rude to boot. But let's call a spade a spade: he's very accurate in his arguments. If you go through the scientific papers that he mentions during his videos (the Harman Headphone Target Curve docs, for example) you'll see Sharur is incredibly insightful and quite correct. 

I have the Variations and it's pretty much a perfect IEM in a lot of respects, but I still keep buying new stuff that calls for my attention. Can't eat steak every day, y'know?

Furthermore, if you want to talk about the Dunning-Kruger effect in audio, you might want to refer to "The Honest Audiophile". That guy cried, whined and tried to get Sharur excommunicated from the audiophile community and his YouTube channel closed for no other reason than because Sharur made a rude comment about The Honest Audiophile's appearance. I will not retell the remark here, but Sharur was accurate with that comment as well. On the other hand, if you watch a few of The Honest Audiophile's videos you'll quickly notice the guy is really dense, makes numerous self-contradictions and is overall painfully inaccurate with pretty much everything he says. 

I'll give the devil his due.


----------



## PROblemdetected

BigGearHunter said:


> I very much share your sentiment.
> 
> Sharur's presentation skills are not at all ideal. He's very stubborn as well and rude to boot. But let's call a spade a spade: he's very accurate in his arguments. If you go through the scientific papers that he mentions during his videos (the Harman Headphone Target Curve docs, for example) you'll see Sharur is incredibly insightful and quite correct.
> 
> ...


That's could be applied to a lot of famous youtubers that tries to sell us their stuff, Hawai and crin included.

Anyways, sharur is being too troll on the latest videos...


----------



## Surf Monkey

BigGearHunter said:


> I very much share your sentiment.
> 
> Sharur's presentation skills are not at all ideal. He's very stubborn as well and rude to boot. But let's call a spade a spade: he's very accurate in his arguments. If you go through the scientific papers that he mentions during his videos (the Harman Headphone Target Curve docs, for example) you'll see Sharur is incredibly insightful and quite correct.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure he also called Honest Audiophile a wimp for saying that the OH10 was heavy in his ears. Seems like of the two HA is more justified. After all, I’ve never seen him insult another YouTuber for no legitimate reason.


----------



## BigGearHunter (Aug 15, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> That's could be applied to a lot of famous youtubers that tries to sell us their stuff, Hawai and crin included.
> 
> Anyways, sharur is being too troll on the latest videos...


I don't know about that.

HBB and Crin have become humongous shills to be sure. Z is always going "best product ever" for everything that he ever comes across regardless of if it's true or not. Sharur is trying to sell absolutely nothing and I doubt he'll ever have a collab with any brand, but maybe that's for the best and he'll keep being brutally honest.

So I'd say they're pretty different.



Surf Monkey said:


> Pretty sure he also called Honest Audiophile a wimp for saying that the OH10 was heavy in his ears. Seems like of the two HA is more justified. After all, I’ve never seen him insult another YouTuber for no legitimate reason.


I would 100% prefer somebody who is rude and insightful than somebody who is giving bad recommendations with politeness. But that's just me.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Two words : war egos.
One word : influencers.

One rule : believe and trust in our own experiences, and ears.

One behavior at the very end : goosebumps (foot tapping can be an option 😇😉).


----------



## Surf Monkey

BigGearHunter said:


> I would 100% prefer somebody who is rude and insightful than somebody who is giving bad recommendations with politeness. But that's just me.



Sure. I get that. I’m not really taking sides generally, just mentioning that HA has at least some justification for being upset.


----------



## BigGearHunter

Surf Monkey said:


> Sure. I get that. I’m not really taking sides generally, just mentioning that HA has at least some justification for being upset.


I get your point as well. I'm also thinking that trying to get somebody effectively expelled from the internet can't be justified because you got called a wimp. My suggestion would be to grow a thicker skin at that point.


----------



## Carpet

BigGearHunter said:


> I very much share your sentiment.
> 
> Sharur's presentation skills are not at all ideal. He's very stubborn as well and rude to boot. But let's call a spade a spade: he's very accurate in his arguments. If you go through the scientific papers that he mentions during his videos (the Harman Headphone Target Curve docs, for example) you'll see Sharur is incredibly insightful and quite correct.
> 
> ...



The Honest Audiophile dropped off my watchlist too. Often when there seemed to be a consensus of reviewers about an IEM, he would offer such a set of contradictions in his review, that it seemed hard to believe he had been listening to the same thing. Some reviewers have differing opinions and preferences, That's why I look at more than one. But when one is consistently coming out of left field, I no longer consider their opinions useful.

Sharur is full of himself, condescending in his presentation and transparently spiteful. Even if some of his observations are valid, he is incapable of presenting them in a objective, balanced or respectful fashion. So he gets a strike as well.

I only have so much time, so I filter my sources of information.

"Keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them"


----------



## Jmop

Sharur's attitude doesn't bother me, I'm just seeking information for the most part. I even prefer disagreeableness in this hobby since it introduces overlooked variables about products that might be important to some. The problem with Sharur is that he contradicts himself, which makes it difficult to take his personal opinion seriously. Still, the hard data he presents can be useful for viewers in making their own judgements about the product.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

I am fed up personally with all these web influencers.

I don't like too the Crinacle statement :

"if it's not on the list, it doesn't exist", or something like that... 🤔

What a pity... 😶😳🥱


----------



## o0genesis0o

In what universe is the ER2SE guy (or whatever IEM that he fancies now) knowledgeable?

Yup, the guy try hard to read research papers and sprinkle them here and there on his videos to appear knowledgeable, but actually knowing what he talks about? Doubt it. Long time ago when I started and tried to learn everything, I came across this guy and asked something about soundstage and transient response, the guy was condescending and told me to watch this video and that video, around and around but could not give a clear, concrete and concise answer to the question.

Far cry from people who actually know what they talk about like Oratory1990 (though I guess that guy also has plenty of people disliking him?). Clear, concise, understandable technical answer and clear pointer to materials to learn more if I need.

Toranku is also an excellent guy with valid opinion. The Symphonium Helios is enough to prove his opinion about tuning.


----------



## r31ya

DaveStarWalker said:


> I am fed up personally with all these web influencers.
> 
> I don't like too the Crinacle statement :
> 
> ...


Its more of shitloads people asking him "why "x" is not on the list?"
which i imagine will get old really fast. hence the statement.


----------



## Jmop

I still don't think Moondrop Variations is all that great based on measurements, even disregarding how expensive it is. It covers the frequency spectrum, cool, but to me it's just ok in terms of response.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

r31ya said:


> Its more of shitloads people asking him "why "x" is not on the list?"
> which i imagine will get old really fast. hence the statement.



Well, I am not convinced. 😅😉

He is so.... conclusive, as a person...


----------



## r31ya (Aug 15, 2022)

This is very subjective hobby, that's why usually i seek out several reviewer whose taste i know.
Things like HBB love for more bass, warm mids, and polite treble. If he said it have a bit too much bass, it means it way too much for me.
One man preferred gear might not be another favorite.

A sound engineer friend of mine love dead neutral iem, with emphasis on dead. I listen to iem he like, it sounds waaay to laid back for me, no fun.
Thats why i advise to others to do sampling on sound curve via sub$30 iems to know your own preference.
things like, the og aria highly praised back then, i bought them and its sound great for half of my library (pop-ballad) and for the other half (rock)... not so much.


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> things like, the og aria highly praised back then, i bought them and its sound great for half of my library and for the other half... not so much.


I bought the Aria and found it warm and boring, even though it’s supposed to redefine its price bracket or something


----------



## firesign

DaveStarWalker said:


> I am fed up personally with all these web influencers.
> 
> I don't like too the Crinacle statement :
> 
> ...


And that phrase is getting more and more false. Fewer and fewer novelties appear in his list, and more and more graphs of novelties are missing from his database.

In fact, Crinacle already seems more focused on other stories and on selling his own collaborations than on continuing to do what he made known to everyone long ago.


----------



## PROblemdetected

firesign said:


> And that phrase is getting more and more false. Fewer and fewer novelties appear in his list, and more and more graphs of novelties are missing from his database.
> 
> In fact, Crinacle already seems more focused on other stories and on selling his own collaborations than on continuing to do what he made known to everyone long ago.


That's exactly whats happening with lot of the collaborators... And Im still asking myself if 7hz contact with him before make the review of the timeless to create the dioko.

And the FR preference of crin, like sharur explain on his videos, is flat boring, u would like a neutral response, but a flat one? I mean, I like the andromedas or the akg 701, or the aryas, but c'mon give me some punch on the low frequencies.


----------



## Carpet

At least Crinicle doesn't review his own IEMs and admits when he is shamelessly shilling them. HBB also states he is biased when rating his own IEMs in comparisons.


----------



## unifutomaki

Honestly, this trend of reviewer collab IEMs hasn’t moved me at all. I’d rather invest in companies that know enough about what they’re doing to have their own opinion about how things should be done than companies that basically pander to what so and so reviewer prefers. Just my 2c


----------



## Jmop

unifutomaki said:


> Honestly, this trend of reviewer collab IEMs hasn’t moved me at all. I’d rather invest in companies that know enough about what they’re doing to have their own opinion about how things should be done than companies that basically pander to what so and so reviewer prefers. Just my 2c


Just goes to show that companies don't in fact know what they're doing lol


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Carpet said:


> At least Crinicle doesn't review his own IEMs and admits when he is shamelessly shilling them. HBB also states he is biased when rating his own IEMs in comparisons.



These are postures. Because they can't (anymore) do otherwise.

Everything is known on the internet.


----------



## Eiko

I'm no expert in audio, however what I have noticed is that no high level expert in their field talks in absolutes. There are always nuances and the experts know that, so they always speak in a way that reflects the possibility on some exception or nuance.
Only people who either lack some deeper knowledge (Dunning-Kruger) or have an agenda to push (or trolling, lol), talk in absolutes. 
So Sharur may have some valid points (I'm not knowledgeable enough to confirm or deny his points), but the way he talks shows his lack of nuance and hence his lack of complete knowledge. 

And a specific point, the Harman target he's harping on and on about is supposed to be the best because some study said most people preferred that? Does that mean that if most people prefer chocolate ice cream, every other flavour is "hot garbage"? Lol. See what I mean about lack of nuance?

His most interesting video of those I've seen was about cables. There he displayed nuance and what seemed to be knowledge. Too bad I'm not good enough in physics to doublecheck his equations, since the rest of his stuff I've seen does not make him sound trustworthy.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Aug 15, 2022)

Fortunately, music is not about physics, but feelings. 🎶👉😍

So don't be worried. 👍

This is an another story, about sound, frequencies, etc... 🔊😋


----------



## PROblemdetected

Carpet said:


> At least Crinicle doesn't review his own IEMs and admits when he is shamelessly shilling them. HBB also states he is biased when rating his own IEMs in comparisons.


Really? Not make a review, but what about a 20 min video about my collaboration headphone?


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 15, 2022)

Ok so here is a discovery for me.  This is new to me the world of bluetooth dongles. I have a feeling this is the future of dac/ amps.  I am an admited old school enthusiats and for me everything has to be tethered to a cable of some type but this device has me thinking otherwise.

Fiios new BTR7 is simply a marvel. Powa and finess most importantly the SQ. I am completely dumbfounded about the SQ on these. I use this connected to my Fiio M15 and you figure the SQ would drop off. There is nothing that drops off SQ wise in fact gives a more musical take on the Fiio neutral tuning. 

I have kinda gone back n forth with the whole wired dongle dac/ amp idea on the phone but this thing is so much better without anything hanging off your phone. One dig against the BTR7 is that while it includes a nice form fitting case. There is no clip. Which is a bit odd for why this thing exists in the first place.

I tried my 250 Ohm Beyer Amiron Homes and it drives them with ease and with plenty of head room. Not too much of a drop off from using my IFI Signature with the Amiron homes as far as SQ goes.  Great news for IEM enthusiasts as it is dead silent and when I mean dead silent. Fiio has been killing it lately with their devices when it comes to noise floor and the BTR7 is so good with IEMs. EVerything I have tried it on seems to just bring a fluid clear music to your ears with no struggle.

Their new FF3 bud here with the BTR7 is just too good for words. This $300 source and combo synergy is one for the books.


----------



## Tzennn (Aug 15, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> Really? Not make a review, but what about a 20 min video about my collaboration headphone?



Cmon it's their headphones, he have to try to sell it! What are you gonna do about that?
The problem about that Shaur whatever guy is he just an ignorant guy who haven't try any of these headphones and claim them to be bad based on graph (or ... Brain)


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Aug 15, 2022)

Always the same problem with some influencers who live and present themselves as white knights...

Sorry for the off topic thing. I'm done and it is said.


----------



## jos8499

Penon said:


> Sorry for the wrong price due to system issue , we just corrected it .pls check again :
> https://penonaudio.com/cat-ear-meow.html


Hello, please, I would like to know why in Aliexpress the Penon Vortex costs 271.30 euros and in your Penon audio online store it costs 219 dollars, is it possible that in Aliexpress we are paying the customs fee?  I would like to know why I want to buy it with shipping to Italy Milano, greetings.


----------



## firesign

jos8499 said:


> Hello, please, I would like to know why in Aliexpress the Penon Vortex costs 271.30 euros and in your Penon audio online store it costs 219 dollars, is it possible that in Aliexpress we are paying the customs fee?  I would like to know why I want to buy it with shipping to Italy Milano, greetings.


Aliexpress includes the taxes of the buyer's country, at least for the countries of Europe.
But all those items that exceed €150, taxes are deducted when making the payment (you can try and you will see how true it is), and you will have to pay everything when the order arrives at the customs of your country.


----------



## Surf Monkey

DaveStarWalker said:


> These are postures. Because they can't (anymore) do otherwise.
> 
> Everything is known on the internet.



The colabs are not about creating an ideal listening experience. The colabs are marketing. They’re intended to sell more product. 

Take Crin’s Dioko. All he did was select the nozzle filters. He wasn’t involved in the development of the driver or the acoustic chamber. He just chose which little pieces of foam to put in the nozzle. 

The bottom line is always audio performance. These companies can and do put anyone’s name on their products who they think can move units. But a smart consumer listens to the product and buys based on that, not the marketing hype.


----------



## ian91 (Aug 15, 2022)

_*Tanchjim Zero Impressions*_

Source: RU6, high gain, NOS

If you're in any way interested in jazz, classical and acoustic stuff, read no further, this must have the best timbre south of $100 (Olina might beat it but I haven't heard that one, unfortunately). Buy it and ask questions later (just hope that the fit suits you when they arrive!).

The tonality is neutral with a tasteful midbass/lowmid lift. Resolution is impressive and noteweight and timbre are wonderfully life-like. Soundstage has good depth but width is on the intimate side. Vocals are sparklingly clear and well isolated from the mix, yet very textured and natural. There's a very strong pinna so just be careful of your volume (Fletcher Munson curve). There's minimal shout and sibilance is very well controlled (despite some earlier impressions I had from other listeners). This driver is incredibly expressive with great texture and natural dynamics, even deep into the bass region. I'm going to put my neck out and say that this set has a better tuning overall and bests the 7Hz Salnotes Zero in all technical respects. Subbass emphasis may be lacking for some tastes and the midbass has a more diffuse impact than the Salnotes, which could mean, therefore, the Salnotes remains the right choice for some electronic libraries but I'd argue the Tanchjim Zero still remains competitively versatile.

Fit will be an issue for some as they are shallow fitting IEMs with little width for deeper concha and canals and listeners may encounter friction and abrasion with the non-detachable cable/neck of the IEM body. It appears to scale very well with power but isn't dramatically hard to drive.

This is absolutely a statement piece from Tanchjim. It's setting a bar for resolving power and timbre in the budget market. Like I said, if you're in anyway interested in acoustic/small ensemble, orchestral etc., world music, just grab it.

Look forward to hearing what the community makes of these! It is absolutely nuts what $15 can buy you...


----------



## Carpet

ian91 said:


> It is absolutely nuts what $15 can buy you...


Strangely enough, I saw a bag of nuts on a shop shelf last week, and thought "$16 for a packet of nuts? You must be joking!"


----------



## ian91 (Aug 16, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Strangely enough, I saw a bag of nuts on a shop shelf last week, and thought "$16 for a packet of nuts? You must be joking!"



This made me laugh! Cheers.

As an addendum to my post on the Tanchjim Zero, regarding fit, they could easily have solved this issue by slightly increasing the length of the IEM shell and adding a soft rubber strain relief at the neck of the IEM, instead it's hard abrasive plastic that will probably damage the cable over time (and maybe skin too!). I guess another solution would also just be a detachable cable design...shame really...


----------



## drummguy26 (Aug 16, 2022)

So I’m not sure which forum to post this in since there’s no dedicated Truthears forum (or at least not that I’m aware of) so I’ll just post it here.  For those that don’t like the Harman curve or want something different, I created an EQ for the Truthears Zero that’s simply amazing and really opens it up! It sounds so good! I found that using a pure silver cable with it made it sound even better. For those interested, here it is:


----------



## PROblemdetected

drummguy26 said:


> So I’m not sure which forum to post this in since there’s no dedicated Truthears forum (or at least not that I’m aware of) so I’ll just post it here.  I created an EQ for the Truthears Zero that’s simply amazing and really opens it up! It sounds so good! I found that using a pure silver cable with it made it sound even better. For those interested, here it is:


Im surprised about adding more bass to them, they need it?


----------



## drummguy26 (Aug 16, 2022)

PROblemdetected said:


> Im surprised about adding more bass to them, they need it?


It might look like a lot, but I found it’s tastefully done with the rest of the curve. I did find that adding anymore than this, it doesn’t sound quite right… there is a such thing as too much bass and I don’t think this EQ does that. Well for my tastes anyway. It’s mainly adding in more sub bass and restoring the mid bass scoop. Also adding sparkle up top. If you feel the bass is already enough by default, then just disregard the first two rows. Lol. But I think it sounds awesome with the added bass!


----------



## PROblemdetected

drummguy26 said:


> It might look like a lot, but I found it’s tastefully done with the rest of the curve. I did find that adding anymore than this, it doesn’t sound quite right… there is a such thing as too much bass and I don’t think this EQ does that. Well for my tastes anyway. It’s mainly adding in more sub bass and restoring the mid bass scoop. Also adding sparkle up top. If you feel the bass is already enough by default, then just disregard the first two rows. Lol. But I think it sounds awesome with the added bass!


Btw, I usually play over UAPP, what's that app?


----------



## drummguy26

PROblemdetected said:


> Btw, I usually play over UAPP, what's that app?


It’s the app for the Qudelix 5K. 👍


----------



## PROblemdetected

Hi folks, I just starting to write some reviews here, so please check it out this of the QOA ADONIS.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qoa-adonis.26001/reviews#review-29047

Any feedback is aprecciate.


----------



## r31ya

CCA PLA13
(1 Planar, $65)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004651439982.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2esp










KZ Published graph, converted by Riku and compared with Precog data





Subbass to counter act Planar bass?
and more flat linear treble... not sure how that will sound


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I got these in. My first purchase in 8 months. Are they worth it? More impressions later, but for $20? Yes. They have EXCELLENT soundstage and the hype about the imaging is 100% TRUE. These things can hang with some big boys like Sennheiser in the imaging department. Still spending ear time with them, and burn in unit tonight, then I'll have a comparison with some single dynamics in my collection.

BTW---OOTB---they are not in the same league as the DUNU EST112, Timeless, or the RE800 silver except in imaging and stage. So don't ask.


----------



## Carpet

unifutomaki said:


> Honestly, this trend of reviewer collab IEMs hasn’t moved me at all. I’d rather invest in companies that know enough about what they’re doing to have their own opinion about how things should be done than companies that basically pander to what so and so reviewer prefers. Just my 2c




Also annoying is the extra word soup and logos plastered on the outside of the IEMs.


----------



## Ceilidh (Aug 17, 2022)

Saw that earlier, and if I understand correctly what the tweet means, it's supposed to be under $99




Between the CCA PLA13 and this one, that's two new planar under the price of the Dioko.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Ceilidh said:


> Saw that earlier, and if I understand correctly what the tweet means, it's supposed to be under $99
> 
> 
> Between the CCA PLA13 and this one, that's two new planar under the price of the Dioko.


I usually loves the KINERA way of tuning, musical over technical.

The latest IDUN 2.0 is just perfect.

Hope this continues the nice story of the brand.


----------



## Carpet

PROblemdetected said:


> I usually loves the KINERA way of tuning, musical over technical.
> 
> The latest IDUN 2.0 is just perfect.
> 
> Hope this continues the nice story of the brand.


Planar aiming for musical rather than super technical, does sound interesting.


----------



## Tzennn

Well "Cheap est" hype train end quickly so here's another potential hype train if you want to
Lafitear LF3 pro 1DD 1BA 1MST


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the TRI x HBB KAI: 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-x-hbb-kai.25985/reviews


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 17, 2022)

The 7HZ Salnotes Zero so far.....decent. Very mid forward with hardly any mid bass, very polite treble that's not terrible extended, but a sub bass that hit the floor like thump thump thump. Vocals are very much up front, and bass weight is minimal while sub bass and bass resolution and speed are phenomenal. Treble lacks resolution, so you realize the limitations of the $20.00 driver, but details are above average, and soundstage and imaging are top notch, and creeping into world class, but overall, the presentation is brought down by the driver's limitations, the lack of treble, and the lack of any mid bass, which creates a very dry/thin presentation. So far, based on my head to heads, I'd rank it around the Sennheiser IE40 and the CCA NRA/KZ DQ6 in technicalities, but with better bass speed and resolution and better stage and imaging.


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The 7HZ Salnotes Zero so far.....decent. Very mid forward with hardly any mid bass, very polite treble that's not terrible extended, but a sub bass that hit the floor like thump thump thump. Vocals are very much up front, and bass weight is minimal while sub bass and bass resolution and speed are phenomenal. Treble lacks resolution, so you realize the limitations of the $20.00 driver, but details are above average, and soundstage and imaging are top notch, and creeping into world class, but overall, the presentation is brought down by the driver's limitations, the lack of treble, and the lack of any mid bass, which creates a very dry/thin presentation. So far, based on my head to heads, I'd rank it around the Sennheiser IE40 and the CCA NRA/KZ DQ6 in technicalities, but with better bass speed and resolution and better stage and imaging.


One thing Sharur is right about is that IEMs with 10k nulls lack resolution. This is apparent in the Zero's graph, and I think that plays more of a role in it's treble performance than the low price point.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The 7HZ Salnotes Zero so far.....decent. Very mid forward with hardly any mid bass, very polite treble that's not terrible extended, but a sub bass that hit the floor like thump thump thump. Vocals are very much up front, and bass weight is minimal while sub bass and bass resolution and speed are phenomenal. Treble lacks resolution, so you realize the limitations of the $20.00 driver, but details are above average, and soundstage and imaging are top notch, and creeping into world class, but overall, the presentation is brought down by the driver's limitations, the lack of treble, and the lack of any mid bass, which creates a very dry/thin presentation. So far, based on my head to heads, I'd rank it around the Sennheiser IE40 and the CCA NRA/KZ DQ6 in technicalities, but with better bass speed and resolution and better stage and imaging.


Sounds really promising. Any CRA to compare with? Budget world class fight is on!


----------



## r31ya (Aug 18, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Sounds really promising. Any CRA to compare with? Budget world class fight is on!


CCA CRA or Lyra
Moondrop Chu
Salnotes 7hz

Sub $30 battle, what else could be in this ring?
---


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> CCA CRA or Lyra
> Moondrop Chu
> Salnotes 7hz
> 
> Sub $30 battle, what else could be in this ring?


KZ EDX Ultra
CVJ CSA


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 18, 2022)

What!
What!





$64.99 USD


CCA PLA13
The First Planar Magnetic Driver IEM-CCA PLA13


        CCA Patented Planar Driver
        Professional Tuning Adjustments
        Lightweight & Elegant & Ergonomic
        High-Purity Silver-Plated Cable
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/cca-pla13?variant=43253209071833


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> What!
> What!
> 
> 
> ...


KZ Earphones Franchised Store had them out with a $14 coupon for followers yesterday. HifiGo have them. Also out on CCA Official and CCA Global stores. Mine are due Sept 9 but haven't shipped yet.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 18, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> Always the same problem with some influencers who live and present themselves as white knights...
> 
> Sorry for the off topic thing. I'm done and it is said.


Haha. Wait? He has the largest data base of IEM graphs in the world? So he put together a collaborative effort, and really.....he’s a White Knight? And he makes a video to explain what he has done? And he presents himself as a White Knight??? Really........really?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Redcarmoose said:


> Haha. Wait? He has the largest data base of IEM graphs in the world? So he put together a collaborative effort, and really.....he’s a White Knight? And he makes a video to explain what he has done? And he presents himself as a White Knight??? Really........really?



I think he's a white knight on a black horse... 😅🐴😉

And about his measurement database : just relevant in it's own system as a reference.

One of my relatives, which is equipped with some high end audio measurement gears, systematically does not measure the same curves profiles.

Crinacle : to be taken with a pinch of salt. This is not an absolute reference. At all. 😉


----------



## Carpet

I take everything with a pinch of salt. Masks the taste the taste of BS. White knight is a relative term anyway. My preference is more...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 18, 2022)

Of course all IEM measurements show variation, did you just climb out from under a rock, or what?


DaveStarWalker said:


> I think he's a white knight on a black horse... 😅🐴😉
> 
> And about his measurement database : just relevant in it's own system as a reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## r31ya (Aug 18, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Of course all IEM measurements very, did you just climb out from under a rock, or what?


I'm not sure what to say, even on crin database page there is a pretty long 7 item "disclaimer" page.
IEM measurement WILL vary due to many2 reason. its a "sky is blue" kinda thing.

The need is more on method consistency from one guy measurement and then comparative database from several others, with similar gear or method if possible.
from there we could glance on the average graph of an iem which unfortunately not a guarantee that your unit will graph/sound the same since unit variation (and ear structure variation) is a thing.
---

anyhow, CCA planar is out. Now we wait for early impressions and Kinera's upcoming 1 Planar+1BA pricing.
it was teased at $X9. the X could be from $59 to $99. I might doubt other Chi-fi houses to tuned a coherent Planar+BA setup, but Kinera should be able to deal with it.

Also, Kinera GRAMR ($49). cable with boom mic...


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Aug 18, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Of course all IEM measurements show variation, did you just climb out from under a rock, or what?



Yes I am 😂😉

I am Sun Wukong 🐒😅


----------



## freelancr

r31ya said:


> Also, Kinera GRAMR ($49). cable with boom mic...


​Kara 'Starbuck' Thrace seems to really enjoy her Gramr


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> I'm not sure what to say, even on crin database page there is a pretty long 7 item "disclaimer" page.
> IEM measurement WILL vary due to many2 reason. its a "sky is blue" kinda thing.
> 
> The need is more on method consistency from one guy measurement and then comparative database from several others, with similar gear or method if possible.
> ...


$50 a cable but less than a $100 a planar+BA IEM?


----------



## ssantan2

r31ya said:


> I'm not sure what to say, even on crin database page there is a pretty long 7 item "disclaimer" page.
> IEM measurement WILL vary due to many2 reason. its a "sky is blue" kinda thing.
> 
> The need is more on method consistency from one guy measurement and then comparative database from several others, with similar gear or method if possible.
> ...


My Gramr arrived yesterday! Very soft and light cable. The interconnects for the jack and boom mic feel solid although it is a press fit kind of thing (no click) so Im interested to see the longevity with the boom mic after taking it on and off several times. The boom mic is super flexible and light. Definitely doesn't add noticeable weight or make my IEM want to come out (I even forgot it was there for a while). 
In terms of mic SQ the boom mic is good but not studio quality. Its a step up from the mic on the Q5K and now I can up the mic gain on the Q5K without all the static that came along with having the Q5K attached to my shirt. 
Its hard to comment on audio SQ as I am going from a 2.5mm Graphene cable to this one. What I will say is for my IEM (Penon Vortex) and with the Q5K the sound became warmer and less detailed/textured. Mind you this is also moving from SE to BAL so its definitely not a change in isolation.


----------



## nraymond

DaveStarWalker said:


> Yes I am 😂😉
> 
> I am Sun Wukong 🐒😅


Hi Monkey King!

Anyway, Crinacle did a really good job explaining measuring rigs in this video (skip to 2:44 "How do measuring rigs work"):



It's a good watch.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

nraymond said:


> Hi Monkey King!
> 
> Anyway, Crinacle did a really good job explaining measuring rigs in this video (skip to 2:44 "How do measuring rigs work"):
> 
> ...




Yes, we can't take that away from him, absolutely.

Simply, these measures are interesting to compare with each other, depending on the ecosystem from which they originate.

That's just what I'm pointing out. 😉


----------



## nraymond

DaveStarWalker said:


> Yes, we can't take that away from him, absolutely.
> 
> Simply, these measures are interesting to compare with each other, depending on the ecosystem from which they originate.
> 
> That's just what I'm pointing out. 😉


A lot of people in this forum armchair compare measurements without knowing/remembering/mentioning the limitations of measurements and their comparability. I'll selectively quote a couple of good summaries though:

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/10/how-to-measure-iems/


> ...IEC 60318-4 defines “Electroacoustics – Simulators of human head and ear – Part 4: Occluded-ear simulator for the measurement of earphones coupled to the ear by means of ear inserts.” ... There are several limitations for devices designed to meet this standard that should be understood by anyone performing or interpreting measurements.
> 
> Large performance variations among individual ears will occur which should be considered when using the ear simulator.
> It does not simulate the leakage between an earmould and a human ear canal.
> ...



https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...zer_settings_for_crinacles_gras_measurements/


> Even though the system used by Crinacle is equal to the system used by oratory1990, we still see quite significant deviations for certain individual models, especially in the treble range. This indicates that frequency response measurements should be read with a grain of salt. Statistically the results are very similar but there can be large differences for individual headphones. Your headphone unit might be quite different from the measured one, your ears are not the same as the dummy head ears and there's no telling what kind of seal you're getting vs what was measured. Even the best measurement systems cannot make these problems disappear. Don't hesitate to adjust the results to your liking when equalizing based on frequency response measurements!


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 18, 2022)

nraymond said:


> A lot of people in this forum armchair compare measurements without knowing/remembering/mentioning the limitations of measurements and their comparability. I'll selectively quote a couple of good summaries though:
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/10/how-to-measure-iems/
> 
> ...



To be expected. We’re hobbyists, not scientists.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ChrisOc

Redcarmoose said:


>


You look soooo fetching in that outfit!


----------



## Jmop

Ordered the new Blon. I was in the mood for blowing 20 bucks but hey, maybe they nailed the response on this one.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 19, 2022)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/r31ya.532169/


Exactly......
7 item "disclaimer" page.
7 item "disclaimer" page.
7 item "disclaimer" page.
He places it as his graphs need to be viewed with a grain of salt. I have not read the graph tools disclaimer page in years, but I remember the tone, he is simply saying these are a component of reference and should never be taken as 100% fact.


*Thank-you!*



Spoiler: Almost your whole quote:



I'm not sure what to say, even on crin database page there is a pretty long 7 item "disclaimer" page.
IEM measurement WILL vary due to many2 reason. its a "sky is blue" kinda thing.

The need is more on method consistency from one guy measurement and then comparative database from several others, with similar gear or method if possible.
from there we could glance on the average graph of an iem which unfortunately not a guarantee that your unit will graph/sound the same since unit variation (and ear structure variation) is a thing.
---

anyhow, CCA planar is out. Now we wait for early impressions and Kinera's upcoming 1 Planar+1BA pricing.
it was teased at $X9. the X could be from $59 to $99. I might doubt other Chi-fi houses to tuned a coherent Planar+BA setup, but Kinera should be able to deal with it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Sounds really promising. Any CRA to compare with? Budget world class fight is on!


I do have the CRA, and it's LOUDER than the Zero. I'm not sure what that's all about, other than the driver on the Zero makes more juice, but I don't think so? The CRA is louder than all the others I head to head on. The treble is more defined on the CRA, and the mids aren't as forward or biting. The bass speed is faster on the Zero, and more defined, but the CRA has better weight and is fuller, while the Zero is more edgy mid forward with SUB BASS for days, and an enveloping signature. The CRA wins in treble resolution and extension, note weight, and loudness, while the Zero takes everything else, but they aren't too far off in technicalities, but the Zero envelopes and is more expansive. It comes down to preference. If you like detailed mids with thinner notes and sub bass that drops way down, plus wide stage and pinpoint imaging, with high detail retrieval, the Zero is for you. Want detailed treble with a weightier mid bass and decent stage with really good bass but not as four to the floor sub bass and a mild V, then the CRA is an excellent choice for you. Both make great beater sets, depending on your musical tastes and sound signature preferences.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> Ordered the new Blon. I was in the mood for blowing 20 bucks but hey, maybe they nailed the response on this one.


Why not the salnotes zero for $20?


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> Why not the salnotes zero for $20?


I can tell my ears won't agree with the design, plus it still has a 10k null though overall response is good.


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I do have the CRA, and it's LOUDER than the Zero. I'm not sure what that's all about, other than the driver on the Zero makes more juice, but I don't think so? The CRA is louder than all the others I head to head on. The treble is more defined on the CRA, and the mids aren't as forward or biting. The bass speed is faster on the Zero, and more defined, but the CRA has better weight and is fuller, while the Zero is more edgy mid forward with SUB BASS for days, and an enveloping signature. The CRA wins in treble resolution and extension, note weight, and loudness, while the Zero takes everything else, but they aren't too far off in technicalities, but the Zero envelopes and is more expansive. It comes down to preference. If you like detailed mids with thinner notes and sub bass that drops way down, plus wide stage and pinpoint imaging, with high detail retrieval, the Zero is for you. Want detailed treble with a weightier mid bass and decent stage with really good bass but not as four to the floor sub bass and a mild V, then the CRA is an excellent choice for you. Both make great beater sets, depending on your musical tastes and sound signature preferences.



Perhaps the salnotes zero is tuned like moondrop s8, clean shelf bass, with rise after 200hz to the left. For me the high mids a bit over, wull be too shouty and contrast with sterile lower mids made thinner voice notes. But at this super budget price, nice to have different option and tuning, that i feel rare to have clean bass like this.
I tempted to get one actually, hearing rumors about imaging and soundstage. How the CRA imaging compared to zero? If you don't mind with more detailed explanation regarding this aspect. (CRA imaging and soundstage are decently very good, are zero's technicalities quite an upgrade from there?)
Build quality also looks great.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 19, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Why not the salnotes zero for $20?



I have 7Hz Zero, and have BLON on the way.........expectations lean to Zero!


----------



## emer08

ian91 said:


> I should be able to provide comparisons early next week .


Update pls.. 😊


----------



## nymz

My extensive review of the new *Yanyin x HBB Mahina* is out and you can read it here.

Hope you enjoy the reading and have a nice weekend!


----------



## ian91

emer08 said:


> Update pls.. 😊



I'll post direct A-B comparisons in the next 24hours or so. I could make comparisons from memory but I won't, these deserve a good head-to-head battle.


----------



## cqtek (Aug 19, 2022)

Well, back to the news thread. I read that this is a bit of a mess .

I just got the Tempotec V6.
I love DAPS, but I consider it immoral to spend several hundred € to buy a mid-range one. I never even thought of buying a high-end one, unless money fell from the sky. But I must insist that I love them. And I have bought many cheap ones. But I've also had the opportunity to try some higher end ones on loan and I know it's not the same. So I finally decided I should spend some money on a mid-range one. Among my preferences was the HiBy R5 (Gen 2) which for price and class A output suited me. But yes, I also have an R3 Pro that broke its battery and I had it repaired. A decent broken DAP is not worth anything, so I decided to repair it. I was willing to spend that money. But then the Hiby RS2 came out and the doubt became bigger. In the meantime, Tempotec has been promoting their new release, the V6. I have the V1-A which I still use as a transport attached to the Hidizs DH80s and I think it's a great combo. But I was guessing that the V6 would be very different. I'm not an Android guy and I liked the RS2 in that respect. In the end, I went for the Tempotec Variations V6 and I'm glad it arrived today.
Used to small DAPS, this one is big and heavy. Fortunately it is protected with transparent foils already in place and comes with a nice leatherette case as standard.
I installed Tidal and the pre-installed HiBy Music APP was updated. That's all I need, apart from my 128GB SD card with my music on it.
I plugged in the BQEYZ Topaz which I'm testing for review in the coming weeks and was surprised by the openness of the lower area. Besides noticing that the Tidal APP sounds better on Android than on the PC.
The sound is big, clean and open, great texture in the bass. I have the ACMEE MF02s which I love, but this sound is more spacious, at least in the little I've been able to test. It's going to be an intense few days for my ears.
For the price it is really competitive. For me it's a lifesaver for my economy.
Apologies for the quality of the photos, they are still in RAW.


----------



## nraymond

cqtek said:


> Well, back to the news thread. I read that this is a bit of a mess .
> 
> I just got the Tempotec V6.
> I love DAPS, but I consider it immoral to spend several hundred € to buy a mid-range one. I never even thought of buying a high-end one, unless money fell from the sky. But I must insist that I love them. And I have bought many cheap ones. But I've also had the opportunity to try some higher end ones on loan and I know it's not the same. So I finally decided I should spend some money on a mid-range one. Among my preferences was the HiBy R5 (Gen 2) which for price and class A output suited me. But yes, I also have an R3 Pro that broke its battery and I had it repaired. A decent broken DAP is not worth anything, so I decided to repair it. I was willing to spend that money. But then the Hiby RS2 came out and the doubt became bigger. In the meantime, Tempotec has been promoting their new release, the V6. I have the V1-A which I still use as a transport attached to the Hidizs DH80s and I think it's a great combo. But I was guessing that the V6 would be very different. I'm not an Android guy and I liked the RS2 in that respect. In the end, I went for the Tempotec Variations V6 and I'm glad it arrived today.
> ...


Looks good! I have a TempoTec V1, and I like it a lot except the battery life is just ok and it is a digital only player that has a USB-C port that you can connect a DAC/amp to (so I have a TempoTec BHD and a Sonata HD Pro that I use with it for balanced and unbalanced headphones, respectively), and that USB-C port doubles as a charging port, so I can't charge it and listen to music at the same time. It is very small though and has a touch screen and the sound quality is very good and it has dual MicroSD card slots. The new V6 has only one MicroSD card slot, huh? That's too bad. Plenty of space for two. Also 4.4mm balanced means I'd need to use an adapter to go to 2.5mm balanced. Quick question - does it support indexing music by album artist by any chance? That feature was missing from the V1 (but present on DAPs from companies like Onkyo), which mean I had to resort to using the file system to browse my music when I wanted to see things organized by album artist, which is what I do at the filesystem level, though it was split across the two MicroSD cards which made navigation a little annoying at times since I need to remember how I split up my music across the two cards to find something.


----------



## cqtek

I have the V1-A which has a 3.5mm SE headphone output.
They are not even comparable. The V6 is Android, so you will be able to use any APP that its 8.1 version allows. But it comes with HiBy Music ready for V6, so if you know this APP you know what it can provide.

It's true that the V1 has two slots and maybe that's something the V6 lacks. But if you use any online music APP and you're on WiFi, there's no card size that comes close.

Also, it's possible that large capacity cards used to be expensive and there seemed to be no hope of going beyond 128GB. Now, that limit has been exceeded, so perhaps a dual slot is redundant.

Actually, I prefer 4.4mm outputs and use adapters because 2.5mm connectors are more fragile.

And yes, the V6 is big, see a comparison with the smaller Hidizs AP80 Pro-X.




By the way, as I said, I use the V1-A with the Hidizs DH80s, which has a built-in battery, so the combo lasts longer. Also, as they are both flat, the size is reduced. I put a metal disc on the V1-A and they are magnetically attached. It has been my combo for this summer.



Yes, the hotel blanket is horrible. Sorry xDDDDD


----------



## DynamicEars

Maybe little late to the party (or to the battle)
But wow today I got Moondrop Kato and Tanchjim Hana 2021 together on my desk

Great rivalry single DD at entry midfi class..


----------



## Strifeff7

Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
For EDM / Basshead,
Thank you,


----------



## nraymond

cqtek said:


> I have the V1-A which has a 3.5mm SE headphone output.
> They are not even comparable. The V6 is Android, so you will be able to use any APP that its 8.1 version allows. But it comes with HiBy Music ready for V6, so if you know this APP you know what it can provide.
> 
> It's true that the V1 has two slots and maybe that's something the V6 lacks. But if you use any online music APP and you're on WiFi, there's no card size that comes close.
> ...


I'm not familiar with HiBy Music app, I've just used non-Android DAPs. Hopefully it has the ability to sort by album artist. TempoTec V1 has no trouble supporting large cards, right now I have two 400GB cards in it (800GB total), so to get about the same capacity with a single card I'd need to go up to 1TB, looks like that runs about $125 these days, which isn't too bad (but more than I paid for the two 400GB together). Is there a max card size for the V6?

I agree that 4.4mm is more sturdy than 2.5mm for balanced connections, I have been babying my 2.5mm cables and haven't had any issues... but I would need to replace about a dozen 2.5mm cables if I wanted to switch to 4.4mm, and then I also have the Radsone Earstudio ES100 which is 2.5mm, so I think there is no winning for me unless I shell out a bunch of money for new cables and replace the ES100 with something that has 4.4mm as well, or just use an adapter.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 19, 2022)

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,




If you must stick with $50 budget I say Reecho SG-01 OVA if you can stretch it a bit to $69 I would go for the Reecho SG-03. Still to this day its titanium plated dynamic has the strongest sub bass in existance.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 19, 2022)

Moondrop Planar Stellaris


----------



## Redcarmoose

Kinera Celest Gumiho


----------



## cqtek

nraymond said:


> I'm not familiar with HiBy Music app, I've just used non-Android DAPs. Hopefully it has the ability to sort by album artist. TempoTec V1 has no trouble supporting large cards, right now I have two 400GB cards in it (800GB total), so to get about the same capacity with a single card I'd need to go up to 1TB, looks like that runs about $125 these days, which isn't too bad (but more than I paid for the two 400GB together). Is there a max card size for the V6?
> 
> I agree that 4.4mm is more sturdy than 2.5mm for balanced connections, I have been babying my 2.5mm cables and haven't had any issues... but I would need to replace about a dozen 2.5mm cables if I wanted to switch to 4.4mm, and then I also have the Radsone Earstudio ES100 which is 2.5mm, so I think there is no winning for me unless I shell out a bunch of money for new cables and replace the ES100 with something that has 4.4mm as well, or just use an adapter.


I believe it can be ordered as you wish. But, call me old-fashioned, I use folder lists all the time.

If you use two 400GB cards it's hard to beat. I haven't tested the maximum range of the V6 yet, but I don't have cards of that capacity either. I know there are people on the forum who also have the V6, see what folks have to say.

Most of my cables are 2.5mm, I just use a small 4.4mm adapter and problem solved.


----------



## Pylaczynski

cqtek said:


> Well, back to the news thread. I read that this is a bit of a mess .
> 
> I just got the Tempotec V6.
> I love DAPS, but I consider it immoral to spend several hundred € to buy a mid-range one. I never even thought of buying a high-end one, unless money fell from the sky. But I must insist that I love them. And I have bought many cheap ones. But I've also had the opportunity to try some higher end ones on loan and I know it's not the same. So I finally decided I should spend some money on a mid-range one. Among my preferences was the HiBy R5 (Gen 2) which for price and class A output suited me. But yes, I also have an R3 Pro that broke its battery and I had it repaired. A decent broken DAP is not worth anything, so I decided to repair it. I was willing to spend that money. But then the Hiby RS2 came out and the doubt became bigger. In the meantime, Tempotec has been promoting their new release, the V6. I have the V1-A which I still use as a transport attached to the Hidizs DH80s and I think it's a great combo. But I was guessing that the V6 would be very different. I'm not an Android guy and I liked the RS2 in that respect. In the end, I went for the Tempotec Variations V6 and I'm glad it arrived today.
> ...


What is the official price? Did this Kickstarter start yet or where did you buy it?


----------



## cqtek (Aug 19, 2022)

Pylaczynski said:


> What is the official price? Did this Kickstarter start yet or where did you buy it?


Sorry, I think I have expressed myself badly. I wanted to buy a Hiby R5 Gen2. In the meantime, another Hiby appeared, the RS2 and the Tempotec V6. For the price it seemed to be going for, about $300 according to the reviews, I decided to go for a brand I have a good deal with (Tempotec). I offered to buy it at a discount in exchange for a review. Finally, they sent a free sample to share with another reviewer in my country.
I have certainly been lucky.
Actually, I'm a bit embarrassed to be that lucky. But I'm just a reviewer, not a salesman, nor do I make money on the samples, I don't sell them. I usually give away the old models to friends and family. But I keep 95% of the reviewed products.
It's an embarrassing question, but I'm honest.
Actually, I don't know the final price, everyone is talking about $300. I must ask.


----------



## ldo77

Redcarmoose said:


> Kinera Celest Gumiho


it's been raining planar for the past few months


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 20, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> it's been raining planar for the past few months



After the Timeless there was a wave of them. But this current crop is a flood. Every company appears to have one out or on the way, and the first wave models are ready for upgrades.

Planar madness.


----------



## Pylaczynski

cqtek said:


> Sorry, I think I have expressed myself badly. I wanted to buy a Hiby R5 Gen2. In the meantime, another Hiby appeared, the RS2 and the Tempotec V6. For the price it seemed to be going for, about $300 according to the reviews, I decided to go for a brand I have a good deal with (Tempotec). I offered to buy it at a discount in exchange for a review. Finally, they sent a free sample to share with another reviewer in my country.
> I have certainly been lucky.
> Actually, I'm a bit embarrassed to be that lucky. But I'm just a reviewer, not a salesman, nor do I make money on the samples, I don't sell them. I usually give away the old models to friends and family. But I keep 95% of the reviewed products.
> It's an embarrassing question, but I'm honest.
> Actually, I don't know the final price, everyone is talking about $300. I must ask.


No problem with that mate  I was just curious if I missed the launch since I try to follow up on that closely (as potential buyer) and there were mixed signals from reviewers all around the world on when would the campaign on KS start.


----------



## cqtek

Pylaczynski said:


> No problem with that mate  I was just curious if I missed the launch since I try to follow up on that closely (as potential buyer) and there were mixed signals from reviewers all around the world on when would the campaign on KS start.


The truth is that the brand itself told me that the launch could be in mid-August. I think it should be imminent.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Kinera Celest Gumiho


I was browsing on my phone and just saw the top photo. Thinking it was the actual IEMs. My first thought was this is going to win "the most uncomfortable pair of all time" award.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I haven't been on headfi for some time now since I have been enjoying the kato's ever since its release. But now, my thirst for sound quality has come back again and I am looking for a similarly tuned iem that has even more detail and noteweight then the kato's. Has anything changed since last last year or are the kato's and oxygen still king of midfi single dd iems? Would have looked into ba/hybrids but many times i have been left dissappointed by how unrealistic they sound to me but who knows maybe I was trying out some bad models.


----------



## Carpet

Nabillion_786 said:


> I haven't been on headfi for some time now since I have been enjoying the kato's ever since its release. But now, my thirst for sound quality has come back again and I am looking for a similarly tuned iem that has even more detail and noteweight then the kato's. Has anything changed since last last year or are the kato's and oxygen still king of midfi single dd iems? Would have looked into ba/hybrids but many times i have been left dissappointed by how unrealistic they sound to me but who knows maybe I was trying out some bad models.


There has been a mountain of planar IEM releases lately. First the 7Hz Timeless in 2021 for $220. At least 6 others out now with more pending. 7Hz Salnotes Dioko broke the $100 barrier and now we have CCA PLA13 at $65. From esoteric, poorly tuned, hard to drive and expensive, to mainstream and competing with single DDs.


----------



## Carpet

Nabillion_786 said:


> I haven't been on headfi for some time now since I have been enjoying the kato's ever since its release. But now, my thirst for sound quality has come back again and I am looking for a similarly tuned iem that has even more detail and noteweight then the kato's. Has anything changed since last last year or are the kato's and oxygen still king of midfi single dd iems? Would have looked into ba/hybrids but many times i have been left dissappointed by how unrealistic they sound to me but who knows maybe I was trying out some bad models.


TRI Meteor, TRI Starsea, Audiosense AQ4, GS Audio GD3C, TRN TA1 Max and Ecci YST-02 are all worth a look.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Perhaps the salnotes zero is tuned like moondrop s8, clean shelf bass, with rise after 200hz to the left. For me the high mids a bit over, wull be too shouty and contrast with sterile lower mids made thinner voice notes. But at this super budget price, nice to have different option and tuning, that i feel rare to have clean bass like this.
> I tempted to get one actually, hearing rumors about imaging and soundstage. How the CRA imaging compared to zero? If you don't mind with more detailed explanation regarding this aspect. (CRA imaging and soundstage are decently very good, are zero's technicalities quite an upgrade from there?)
> Build quality also looks great.


The imaging is better on the Zero. While the CRA does have good stage as you said, it's more left/right and not so much tall, with not as much depth as the Zero. The Zero just has a more enveloping presentation, while the CRA is wide with average imaging. The imaging of the CRA is more compact, while the Zero is more hall like. It's excellent for movies and video games! Technically, i can't really endorse it as an  upgrade, because the treble is cleaner but the mids are thinner and can be shouty, and the CRA is fuller with more extended treble, so very close when it balances out, if you understand me?


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The imaging is better on the Zero. While the CRA does have good stage as you said, it's more left/right and not so much tall, with not as much depth as the Zero. The Zero just has a more enveloping presentation, while the CRA is wide with average imaging. The imaging of the CRA is more compact, while the Zero is more hall like. It's excellent for movies and video games! Technically, i can't really endorse it as an  upgrade, because the treble is cleaner but the mids are thinner and can be shouty, and the CRA is fuller with more extended treble, so very close when it balances out, if you understand me?



Got your point clearly as you describe them well mate. 
I can see they are tuned more high mid focus like moondrops vsdf target so gap between lower mids and high mids is big, which can lead to thinner vocal (as opposed to hefty decent weight mids). As soundstage i can get if zero have wider presentation than CRA. I imagine tonality wise similar to moondrop S8.
About pulling the trigger but just got Kato and Hana 2021 at same time, and take the risk getting XBA-z5 in bad condition so i guess i can wait little longer for Zero.
Anyway thanks for your time, appreciate that


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I just switched out the stock cable for the Zero, and now i'm using a pure copper cable from NiceHCK (C-24), and suddenly there's more bass and more midbass. The treble is also a bit better. That stock cable is trash. Now I have to do more head to heads.


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> I haven't been on headfi for some time now since I have been enjoying the kato's ever since its release. But now, my thirst for sound quality has come back again and I am looking for a similarly tuned iem that has even more detail and noteweight then the kato's. Has anything changed since last last year or are the kato's and oxygen still king of midfi single dd iems? Would have looked into ba/hybrids but many times i have been left dissappointed by how unrealistic they sound to me but who knows maybe I was trying out some bad models.



TBH I don't think there's much released since the Kato in the realm of midFI single DD that are truly outstanding. In fact, I still hold the Tanchjim Oxygen as my gold standard for the midFI single DD pantheon.

The *BQEYZ Autumn *is not bad for a midFI single DD, it has tuning options via an innovative magnetic swappable nozzle concept. So it can be tuned from V shaped to U shaped to neutral on the fly.  The BQEYZ Autumn has a thicker note weight and a bigger soundstage than the Oxygen. However, the Oxygen is a league ahead in technicalities (other than soundstage), and the Autumn also has a 5 kHz spike on all the tuning options, which can cause a bit of fatigue if you are sensitive to this region.





Frequency response graph of the BQEYZ Autumn via an IEC711 compliant coupler. 8 kHz area is a coupler peak.

The* Tanchjim Hana 2021* is quite good, I think it can hit around 70% of the Oxygen in technical performance. But if you already own the Oxygen, no point getting it as it is a marginal downgrade.

*KBEAR Aurora* is a harman set, kind of an upgraded BLON BL-03. Thick note weight, excellent timbre, but weak technically. I think of the midFI single DD IEMs, the Aurora has the poorest resolution, so it is like the BL-03 in embracing tonality and timbre, but at the expense of technicalities.

*Final Audio E5000 and E4000* have a thicker note weight than the Kato and Oxygen, these Final Audio siblings are also way bassier and darker, but they are weaker in technicalities. Also these 2 Final Audio siblings need amplification due to the low sensitivity, especially the E5000. Not many portable sources can drive the E5000 properly.


There's a huge wave of recent planar releases, every CHIFI has a FOMO (fear of missing out) for the planar gravy train. The planars bring great resolution and technicalities to the table, besting most of the single DD midFI types in this department, but I find their timbral accuracy is not great personally. Single DD types generally still have better timbre, but different strokes for different folks. Though I think you are quite particular about timbral accuracy and vocal timbre, and are a single DD guy, so not sure if the planars will scratch your itch.


----------



## ssantan2

baskingshark said:


> TBH I don't think there's much released since the Kato in the realm of midFI single DD that are truly outstanding. In fact, I still hold the Tanchjim Oxygen as my gold standard for the midFI single DD pantheon.
> 
> The *BQEYZ Autumn *is not bad for a midFI single DD, it has tuning options via an innovative magnetic swappable nozzle concept. So it can be tuned from V shaped to U shaped to neutral on the fly.  The BQEYZ Autumn has a thicker note weight and a bigger soundstage than the Oxygen. However, the Oxygen is a league ahead in technicalities (other than soundstage), and the Autumn also has a 5 kHz spike on all the tuning options, which can cause a bit of fatigue if you are sensitive to this region.
> 
> ...


I would highly rec the Penon Vortex if you haven't tried it already. It's a pretty amazing single DD and tiny to boot


----------



## prawdziwysimone

DynamicEars said:


> Maybe little late to the party (or to the battle)
> But wow today I got Moondrop Kato and Tanchjim Hana 2021 together on my desk
> 
> Great rivalry single DD at entry midfi class..


Comparison well appreciated  I've had Hana 2021 and i think about getting Kato more more and more


----------



## Jmop

The Kato diet is all the craze these days.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> The Kato diet is all the craze these days.


From early impression, ironically even on diet, the Kato still have more weight than Hana. Diet failed.
But for sound, its better for me. Actually just take 3 songs for me to pick Kato over new Hana. Detailed comparison later


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 20, 2022)

This just in: the replacement for my Questyle M12.





First impressions are that it is smaller than I thought it would be, and that it is as silent, clean and uncoloured as can be. I’ll listen more tonight and report back if I hear any RF interference with my Acoustunes - I’m guessing no 

Note to self: enough dongle DAC/AMPs already!



This thing pushes power like nothing else I’ve come across so far. Comfortable indoor listening volume (with my RS1 monitors) is literally 1 to 1.5 steps above zero. Out of the standard single-ended 3.5mm port - we aren’t even talking about the high power 3.5mm. Whoever needed balanced outputs and cables for power anyway?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi everyone, I figure some people in this thread might be interested in the new MACH series by Westone. The launch thread is quite dead so I share my review of MACH 10 here ( Head-fi as well as my blog).








> An IEM in its purest form. That’s the best way I can describe Westone MACH 10. It is comfortable, highly isolating, outstandingly resolving, and elegantely tuned. There was no attempt to pretend that its soundstage is wider or deeper than what an IEM form factor can provide.
> 
> Should you get MACH 10? At AUD $450, this IEM faces a strong competition that includes Fiio FD5, FH5s and FA7s, Final Audio E5000, Dunu Vulkan, and of course Moondrop Blessing 2. The decision to get MACH 10 depends a great deal on what you want from your IEM. If you are looking for a straightforward, well-tuned, isolating, and comfortable IEM, MACH 10 gets *a recommendation with reservation* from this reviewer.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Last Westone from me for today, I swear   

MACH 20 is an "upgrade" of MACH 10 with one extra BA driver. Review is online on Head-fi and my blog. 








> The "IEM driver war" has shown us as that more is not always better. It is the case here with MACH 20 as well. Having one extra BA driver seems to reduce rather than improve the IEM's performance across all criteria comparing to MACH 10. The tonality becomes more honky and unnatural. The soundstage becomes squashed and shallow. The resolution is slightly less impressive. The bass performance is still merely passable. The charm of MACH 10 is simply not there anymore.
> 
> I don't quite get the design goal of MACH 20. If you are looking for a new universal IEM, *I would recommend MACH 10 instead of MACH 20.*


----------



## freelancr

First impressions of the Prototype of Kinera Planar iem​


----------



## Strifeff7

freelancr said:


> First impressions of the Prototype of Kinera Planar iem​



Price?


----------



## Tzennn

No one uploaded this yet, so i did




"Oppoty" hype train again ?


----------



## Jmop

Tzennn said:


> No one uploaded this yet, so i did
> 
> "Oppoty" hype train again ?


No way?? Well, I'm glad I ordered it, that's a better response.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> TBH I don't think there's much released since the Kato in the realm of midFI single DD that are truly outstanding. In fact, I still hold the Tanchjim Oxygen as my gold standard for the midFI single DD pantheon.
> 
> The *BQEYZ Autumn *is not bad for a midFI single DD, it has tuning options via an innovative magnetic swappable nozzle concept. So it can be tuned from V shaped to U shaped to neutral on the fly.  The BQEYZ Autumn has a thicker note weight and a bigger soundstage than the Oxygen. However, the Oxygen is a league ahead in technicalities (other than soundstage), and the Autumn also has a 5 kHz spike on all the tuning options, which can cause a bit of fatigue if you are sensitive to this region.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and good to him from you again!

Yeah I am just like you in the sense that i am a typical single dd guy. The way they sound impact me like no other driver tech ever has. I crave that natural, thick realistic sound and other driver techs including planar just don't cut it for me. I have 7hz timeless and although it sounds more realistic then a typical ba to me, it still doesn't catch that single dd charm despite being close enough and having higher technicallities.

Kato's are my favourite with oxygen being a close second. Kato is very close in all areas but the main reason they take the crown for me is because of the thicker noteweight. Btw, It's probably just me but in my many years in this hobby I have found that every iem i have tried have left me feeling in need of more vocal weight and body. There have been very few times where an iem does hit that realistic noteweight but in those rare cases the iem just sounds sooo dull due to the severe lack of detail and resolution.

Also, I am getting the latest Rog phone 6 and am hoping there will be an increase in sound quality with that phone since I hear the qualcomm chips are improving in the audio quality department in recent years. Tbh, I have never had a good source and never used that 2.5 cable mode either and am not sure how much increase in SQ to expect just by changing up those 2 things. Now its probably the time to try since I have finally downloaded all my files from youtube (yes i know its badly compressed quality but its only available over there.)


----------



## Japz77

unifutomaki said:


> This just in: the replacement for my Questyle M12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you are liking it.  Its pretty linear sounding.


----------



## morndewey

I’ve got Blue Kato supposedly “out for delivery” today. Very excited. Harman/dsf tuning gonna sound nice with my jazz music. Have some quality cables to roll, too. As well as surfeit of tips. Not much can go wrong (I hope). Cheers


----------



## morndewey

freelancr said:


> First impressions of the Prototype of Kinera Planar iem​



I’m sorry, I didn’t watch the video but is it supposed to look like boiled cabbage?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 20, 2022)

Strifeff7 said:


> Price?


Under $99.


----------



## unifutomaki

I’m sitting here listening to my Final A4000s through the HUD100 Mk2 (bypass mode) and I think this is a new level of bliss I’ve got going on here.

I ordered the HUD100 Mk2 with my own money because I wanted a portable source that is as transparent and neutral as possible, will not balk at being paired with an iPhone as the transport, and where the single-ended output is the best output available. I don’t need my source to come up with ideas about how things should sound because I already have transducers for that. I like hearing fine detail, precise layering, a sense of “resolution”.

From the get-go the HUD100 Mk2 meets and exceeds my expectations even under A-B testing. Next to the HUD100 Mk2, the Earmen Eagle looks irrelevant. Despite having an ESS DAC, I find it too smooth, too blunted, tuned more to be inoffensive than to actually uncover details in the track (all this despite that Hires Audio badge silkscreened on the back). The HUD100 Mk2 on the other hand provides an incredibly clear, pin-sharp window into the music. I think it has something to do with how fast the transients are - while the Eagle adds a slight bloom and warmth, the HUD100 Mk2 just presents your (digital) music as digitally (and therefore as accurately) as it can be.

Between the HUD100 Mk2 and my previous favourite the Questyle M12, things are a lot closer. Amplification on the HUD100 Mk2 is way better than the M12 (evident from the spec sheet) and this is borne out in real world use - the HUD100 Mk2 simply has more headroom than the M12. Tonally, both aim for neutrality but I think the HUD100 Mk2 edges out the M12 in sheer resolution and imaging precision; the lack of RF noise on HUD100 Mk2 seals the deal for me. Once you hear the RF-related clicks and pops, you can’t unhear it; while I first noticed the issue with my Acoustunes, I soon heard the faint popping on my A4000s as well. I was certainly not planning to disable WiFi/cellular data just to prevent it - my phone needs to function as a phone even when listening to music 

Differences between sources are always going to be subtle and only really noticeable if one is looking for those differences, so take all this for what it is, of course. But between the A4K and HUD100 Mk2, I think I’m wringing more detail, subtlety and dynamics from my collection of Red Book ALACs than ever before.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 20, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cat-ear-meow.26008/reviews#review-29067

Meow review. Not too many dual dymamics for the price. Sound quality is suited more for casual use.  Overall it is decent at the price range but even at the $55 level, competition is stiff.


----------



## kmmbd

Got the Moondrop headphones.


----------



## InvisibleInk

kmmbd said:


> Got the Moondrop headphones.


HD600 killer?


----------



## r31ya

InvisibleInk said:


> HD600 killer?


----------



## Jmop (Aug 20, 2022)

Dude, I seriously want to try the Void. Just go balanced to keep the bass under control and it’ll be more than a Senn killer I think. Bad Guy thinks it’s solid.


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the reply and good to him from you again!
> 
> Yeah I am just like you in the sense that i am a typical single dd guy. The way they sound impact me like no other driver tech ever has. I crave that natural, thick realistic sound and other driver techs including planar just don't cut it for me. I have 7hz timeless and although it sounds more realistic then a typical ba to me, it still doesn't catch that single dd charm despite being close enough and having higher technicallities.
> 
> ...



Bro then maybe in that case, instead of upgrading the transducer and going deeper down the rabbit hole, perhaps consider upgrading the source and source file first - ie get a good dac/amp and use FLAC/WAV lossless files.

Cause those areas are gonna be the bottle neck in the chain even if you go get a TOTL IEM. Dongle dac/amps are quite affordable nowadays, even a sub $10 apple dongle is rather decent (other than lacking some power). Source files are the other bottle neck as youtube files are compressed and lack dynamics and have a treble cutoff. Jumping from midFI to TOTL transducers maybe gets you 20 - 30% better sonic fidelity, but at huge diminishing returns, so upgrading the source/source file has better price to performance ratio IMHO.

TLDR: Think of it as someone wanting to buy the latest Ferrari sportscar. But the driver is still feeding it the lowest octane low quality fuel. So you are down-throttling the potential of the transducer sooner or later with suboptimal sources/source file.


----------



## DynamicEars

I thought moondrop just grab some random Japanese name for their "kato" all this time

I Didn't know that KATO actually stands for KXXS
Advanced
Technology
Optimized



How many of you realized that?


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 21, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> HD600 killer?


Nope. I think it doesn't even compete well with the HD560S. Noticeably less detail in the treble region and staging is even narrower. Also the upper-mid shout is more noticeable due to darkened/rolled-off mid and upper-treble.


Jmop said:


> Dude, I seriously want to try the Void. Just go balanced to keep the bass under control and it’ll be more than a Senn killer I think. Bad Guy thinks it’s solid.


It's not a Sennheiser killer, not to me at least.


----------



## PKTK

Carpet said:


> A new IEM from ivipQ​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004512790988.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Any news on this ?


----------



## InvisibleInk

DynamicEars said:


> I thought moondrop just grab some random Japanese name for their "kato" all this time
> 
> I Didn't know that KATO actually stands for KXXS
> Advanced
> ...


I did not. I just thought about Bruce Lee’s character in the Green Hornet tv show from the 1960s.


----------



## Jmop

kmmbd said:


> Nope. I think it doesn't even compete well with the HD560S. Noticeably less detail in the treble region and staging is even narrower. Also the upper-mid shout is more noticeable due to darkened/rolled-off mid and upper-treble.
> 
> It's not a Sennheiser killer, not to me at least.


Really? The graph shows better consistency and extension in the treble. Not having the musical texture of the Senns I get since that is less about the tuning.


----------



## kmmbd

Jmop said:


> Really? The graph shows better consistency and extension in the treble. Not having the musical texture of the Senns I get since that is less about the tuning.


Firstly, the lower-mids are far more "even" sounding on the HD650. Void is muddier in that region comparatively. The presence region is more prominent on the HD650, and usually this is the most sensitive area for most people. Thus the HD650 comes across as more detailed in that region, esp when it comes to cymbal hits. 

I don't really put too much stock in the uppper-treble measurements of these rigs, responses vary wildly at times and may not even represent the actual thing you hear. To my ears, the cymbal hits _resonate _for longer on the HD650, while they just die outright after the initial hit on the Void. That is usually how I gauge upper-treble response.


----------



## Jmop

kmmbd said:


> Firstly, the lower-mids are far more "even" sounding on the HD650. Void is muddier in that region comparatively. The presence region is more prominent on the HD650, and usually this is the most sensitive area for most people. Thus the HD650 comes across as more detailed in that region, esp when it comes to cymbal hits.
> 
> I don't really put too much stock in the uppper-treble measurements of these rigs, responses vary wildly at times and may not even represent the actual thing you hear. To my ears, the cymbal hits _resonate _for longer on the HD650, while they just die outright after the initial hit on the Void. That is usually how I gauge upper-treble response.


Good points, though I also figured I would prefer this one since I find the 650/600 a bit hot/spitty with vocal sibilance, which I couldn't get past.


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> I thought moondrop just grab some random Japanese name for their "kato" all this time
> 
> I Didn't know that KATO actually stands for KXXS
> Advanced
> ...



I remember they (moondrop) made a big deal about KXXS Advanced thingy around the release time. The launch video and interview were pretty good. Beautiful IEM. I bet you enjoy it a great deal.


----------



## dialogue

can help me...

how about comparison hidizs md4, to letshuoer s12, blessing 2, & oxygen ?

in term of :

micro details & resolution, 
separation,
layering,
depth, 
imaging accuracy,
well treble extension, airy till upper treble, not fast roll off.

thanks before


----------



## Tzennn (Aug 21, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> I thought moondrop just grab some random Japanese name for their "kato" all this time
> 
> I Didn't know that KATO actually stands for KXXS
> Advanced
> ...


Whenever these headphones came out, i feel something like this happened:
- yeah we should remake KXXS since it's our first "best sale" product
- yeah maybe name it similarly to KXXS like 4 letters with K, something fancy and kinda japanese like Kato or something
- yeah yeah Kato sounds cool, but what Kato stands for?
- KXXS Advanced Technology whatever
- wait but it just reused driv...
- shhh no one know


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> I remember they (moondrop) made a big deal about KXXS Advanced thingy around the release time. The launch video and interview were pretty good. Beautiful IEM. I bet you enjoy it a great deal.


the KXXS technology is the advancement in BORING. Moondrop took boring to a whole new level...wait...I don't want to be mean like that. They advanced POLITE to the next level.


----------



## ian91 (Aug 22, 2022)

*Tanchjim Zero vs 7Hz Salnotes Zero*

Putting these two little budget set head-to-head it's closer than I first thought in terms of technicalities but tonally there's a winner for me - the Tanchjim Zero. This little driver can sing. However this choice it's not without caveats.

The best choice for prospective buyers will depend on:

Genre preference / versatility demanded - the Tanchjim plays better with instrumental acoustic/jazz/classical, it doesn't do any favours to rock/metal/electronic due to its flat (but wonderfully detailed) bass. The Salnotes Zero plays everything to a 'good' standard but for those former genres the Tanchjim Zeros tonality and resolving power makes for a much more rewarding and musical listen (imo).
Pinna sensitivity - the Tanchjim Zero has a strong mid-forward presentation between 2-5kHz that offers heaps of clarity but as it's not balanced by a bass lift can be quite invasive and overexposed, with some instruments e.g. electric guitar presenting as shrill. On the other side of the coin the aforementioned clarity 'vitalises' nearly every acoustic instrument and I'm willing to accept some shrill replay from the more intense instruments that make up little of what I listen to. There is so much detail and thanks to great extension either end everything sounds complete in it's tonality, if only slightly less balanced than the Salnotes.
Fit - the shell on the Tanchjim Zero is shallow fitting with little length for deeper ear canals/concha and the plastic shell can be abrasive unless you get the fit right. The Salnotes has no such issues _and_ has a detachable cable.
Source - the Tanchjim Zero benefits from power more than the Salnotes. It's not as ludicrously demanding as Final E series bullet IEMs but as with most smaller DDs they benefit from power to play to their best. This last point should be a secondary factor in your decision because the difference in drivability isn't significant.

_Compared on Cayin RU-6, NOS, 3.5mm stock cables, KBear 07 tips on both_


*Parameter*​_*Tanchjim Zero*__*Salnotes Zero*_TonalityBright-neutralBass-boost 'balanced'BassNeutral without roll-off, expansive and textured, more natural qualityWarm, impactful with greater subbass but overall a less dynamic and 'expressive' presentation with what feels like greater driver dampeningMidrangeVocals are pushed forward. Male vocals are a little thin. Despite this, noteweight feels more natural with better macrodynamic swings that makes a big difference. Sibilance well controlled but shout a distinct possibility if you're listening at loud volumesWarmer, less clarity. Vocals are more balanced between male and female but can still venture into sibilance in the uppermidrange. Midbass and low mids feel less 'full'. Less shouty.TrebleLess air but greater lower treble presence and sparkleVice versaSoundstageNarrower, tallerWiderImagingBetter layering, greater dimensionDirectionally more informative but less dimension and flat at its extremesResolutionNoticeably greater resolution from bass to trebleNo slouch and still good for $20TimbreMore revealing tonality and expressive driver. More natural note decayNot inaccurate but muddied by it's lower resolution, less clarity and less expressive driver properties


The Tanchjim Zero reminds me alot of my favourite earbuds in terms of its presentation. It sounds open, detailed and midcentric, prioritising clarity over all else. I reach for the Tanchjim almost every time and by comparison the Salnotes Zero sounds boring. My preference on this occasion is largely to do with (a) my prioritising instrumental clarity and resolution and (b) the Tanchjim Zero driver just displaying better dynamism and a more natural timbre. YMMV!

If you're reading this Tanchjim (probably not!) kudos for creating this driver if it was developed in-house, its a gem, but please can you make some minor shell adjustments to improve comfort - put a soft strain relief on the neck of the IEM and adjust shell dimensions such that there's greater clearance from the intertragal notch.


----------



## o0genesis0o

dialogue said:


> can help me...
> 
> how about comparison hidizs md4, to letshuoer s12, blessing 2, & oxygen ?
> 
> ...



I can only speak about S12 vs Blessing 2. FYI, I use Blessing 2 as a benchmark for “good” IEM (4/5 rating) when reviewing other IEMs.

The stock S12 is borderline unusable to me due to how aggressive it is tuned. My first impression was “hey, it sounds like Sundara. I hate it” It’s not sibilant, but very forward in the upper midrange to balance the big midbass. The first day I took a walk with S12, I had a killer headache. The soundstage is kind of small and messy because of the tuning. 

However, one micropore tape on the nozzle and one tape to close the back vent around the 2-pin connector turns it from deep V to a more U shaped signature. That’s when the technical performance shines. I would say it out resolves my Blessing 2 and approaches the level of my Andromeda (5/5 - outstanding) Bass-wise, a fellow bass head told me that “it hits like DD but with the speed of planar”. Nicer than the bass of Blessing 2 for sure. The soundstage is organised and free of sonic-wall, but still kind of small, so I give it 3/5 - Average at best for soundstage. 

Tonality is still not great. There is still excess energy around 8-12k so there is that annoying metallics tint to the sound. I give it 3/5 after modding (average), and 2/5 at most before modding (pain).

So if you are into tinkering, S12 is absolutely worth it. Best technical performance I have seen for a while at this price. If you just want to use stuffs immediately, perhaps wait for the next gen of planar IEMs when people dampen them properly.


----------



## Carpet

Akros D13 review​


----------



## drummguy26

Carpet said:


> Akros D13 review​



I agree. The D13 punches way above its price point. And yes, the 13mm driver hits pretty frikkin hard when called upon! One of the better purchases I made this year.


----------



## superuser1

the fit of the D13 sucked for me


----------



## baskingshark

Tangzu Audio's new planar, the Zetian Wu is selling now on Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004666094739.html

$146 - 154 USD, depending on balanced/single ended cable.











Graph looks very stretched, but the planar wars continue!


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> the Zetian Wu


it's like naming something the king monkey(wukong sun). Or has that happened due to translation?


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> it's like naming something the king monkey(wukong sun). Or has that happened due to translation?



Actually the naming is supposed to be Wu Zetian: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wu_Zetian

Wu Zetian was a famous (or rather, infamous) Chinese empress, as she was the first legit female sovereign in Chinese ancient history and held lots of power. Some say she was in fact the real honcho behind the throne.

Their other IEMs, Shimin Li and Yuan Li, were also named opposite from their original Chinese names of Chinese regents: the naming was supposed to be of emperors Li Shimin and Li Yuan actually.


----------



## r31ya

superuser1 said:


> it's like naming something the king monkey(wukong sun). Or has that happened due to translation?


Tangzu named their iem based on Chinese Emperor, on this case Emperor Wu Zetian


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio's new planar, the Zetian Wu is selling now on Aliexpress:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004666094739.html
> 
> ...



They really try to squish the graph so that everything looks flatter, don’t they. However, ear gain is at the right place and less than 10db. there seems to be right dip and peak in upper treble as well. Looks promising. Hopefully some big reviewers would have a demo unit to share impressions. I have no place in my collection (or wallet ) for random IEM at the moment. There are so many of them.


----------



## alamnp

Aure Audio Elixir for me, one of the end game. Want to try Mest Mkii and Aure Ringo.

To my ears Aure Elixir beats both Monarch OG and Mkii, yes I owned both before.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Aug 22, 2022)

ian91 said:


> *Tanchjim Zero vs 7Hz Salnotes Zero*
> 
> Putting these two little budget set head-to-head it's closer than I first thought in terms of technicalities but tonally there's a winner for me - the Tanchjim Zero. This little driver can sing. However this choice it's not without caveats.
> 
> ...


Can't really argue too much with the assessment of the Salnotes Zero. Maybe a personal quibble here and there, but pretty much an accurate assessment overall.


----------



## Tzennn

TheVortex said:


> Here is my take on the new Blon Z200. Such a shame really.



Vortexreviews on Blon Z200


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> the KXXS technology is the advancement in BORING. Moondrop took boring to a whole new level...wait...I don't want to be mean like that. They advanced POLITE to the next level.



I have no idea mate. I read Precog’s review saying that KATO still has that pillowy soft presentation from Aria / Starfield and noped out immediately. Moondrop (and reviewers) got me with Aria so I’m not letting them get me again   . Beautiful IEM though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> I have no idea mate. I read Precog’s review saying that KATO still has that pillowy soft presentation from Aria / Starfield and noped out immediately. Moondrop (and reviewers) got me with Aria so I’m not letting them get me again   . Beautiful IEM though.


It's not that the Moondrop's are crap or not technically sound, because I have several, and they are very decent, it's just that they are obsessed with not offending a certain segment of the population, and so they adhere to a very safe and ultimately boring sound signature, which just lacks any excitement and most definitely isn't for rock heads or metalheads. The Crescent were tuned totally opposite that, but the QC issues led to them being discontinued, and well...we get the Moondrop house sound ZzzzzzzzzzzZ. lol


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's not that the Moondrop's are crap or not technically sound, because I have several, and they are very decent, it's just that they are obsessed with not offending a certain segment of the population, and so they adhere to a very safe and ultimately boring sound signature, which just lacks any excitement and most definitely isn't for rock heads or metalheads. The Crescent were tuned totally opposite that, but the QC issues led to them being discontinued, and well...we get the Moondrop house sound ZzzzzzzzzzzZ. lol



Well, I use Aria as 3/5 (decent) benchmark. It’s alright, but it is clear that certain sacrifices were made to reach that tuning target. Anyhow, off topic. Let’s get back to new IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I'm really enjoying listening to the KZ DQ6 with pure copper cable and the Cowon J. If not for the slight sibilance on some tracks, these cheap triple DD are still damned good.


----------



## Bitsir

What's a dang technical hybrid/tribrid IEM with high clarity and great instrument separation, layering etc.

Recs $300-800


----------



## unifutomaki

Intime Sora 2 just arrived from Japan.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 22, 2022)

Bitsir said:


> What's a dang technical hybrid/tribrid IEM with high clarity and great instrument separation, layering etc.
> 
> Recs $300-800



LZ A7 - has tuning switches too to give 10 different sound signatures from V shaped to neutral.

Rose Technics QT9 Mk2s - U shaped, but missing a bit of sub-bass and fit can be hit or miss for those with larger ears.


it is not a tribid or hybrid, but a pure BA set, but I bought a 2nd hand Sony IER M9 at just below $500 USD. It is a warm neutral set, with excellent imaging and layering. Very natural timbre even though it is all BA.




unifutomaki said:


> Intime Sora 2 just arrived from Japan.



How is it? I gave it a miss due to the non-detachable cables.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> They really try to squish the graph so that everything looks flatter, don’t they. However, ear gain is at the right place and less than 10db. there seems to be right dip and peak in upper treble as well. Looks promising. Hopefully some big reviewers would have a demo unit to share impressions. I have no place in my collection (or wallet ) for random IEM at the moment. There are so many of them.


This is the inverse of KZ old graph that they tried to make it as curvy as possibly by squishing it horizontally despite less than 10 db difference


----------



## morndewey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's not that the Moondrop's are crap or not technically sound, because I have several, and they are very decent, it's just that they are obsessed with not offending a certain segment of the population, and so they adhere to a very safe and ultimately boring sound signature, which just lacks any excitement and most definitely isn't for rock heads or metalheads. The Crescent were tuned totally opposite that, but the QC issues led to them being discontinued, and well...we get the Moondrop house sound ZzzzzzzzzzzZ. lol


I prefer the way you expressed it here versus previous post, but I don’t object to folks posting off the cuff comments either. I mean, why not. Have some fun, no?
Boring may also mean subtle, tasteful, balanced, cohesive. Solid, even. 
I’ve had Kato a couple days now. It’s great. For < $200, if you’re after aforementioned signature, it’s fantastic value. And it’s quite dynamic.
It’s perhaps unfair but I have it paired with Kann Max & PW No. 10 cable. The cable cost as much as Kato. I didn’t even attempt the stock cable. (Took one look at those gap-toothed 2 pins and thought better.)
I think we tend to expect value priced iems to perform optimally with similarly inexpensive sources and cables when, in fact, many budget iems scale up considerably, and their real capabilities can’t be known otherwise.
Not to mention the wilderness of eartips to comb thru and associated investments there. The poorman’s end of this hobby is very costly. 
Just talking anyways. Cheers


----------



## morndewey

Bitsir said:


> What's a dang technical hybrid/tribrid IEM with high clarity and great instrument separation, layering etc.
> 
> Recs $300-800


I like Thieaudio Oracle.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> How is it? I gave it a miss due to the non-detachable cables.


Initial impressions are that it’s a pretty likeable set. Overall tonality is U-shaped, but whereas I find my RS1s to be U-shaped but focused, maybe even analytical, Sora 2 is U-shaped but lush, smooth, full-sounding. I like my vocals and these seem to deliver for the most part. Natural, organic, quite detailed, but maybe I’d like a tad more crispness and body, especially for male vocals. Treble is well-extended but not in any way intense or unforgiving. Cymbal definition is especially impressive, a step above the RS1 even.

Overall, I’d say this is the ESX done right, which means yet another KZ is going on the second hand classifieds 

Comfort is excellent as with most bullet-shaped IEMs. Not a massive fan of the cable as it constantly wants to work itself into a coil. Box contents and presentation is barebones but I don’t care since the box will end up in recycling.

Impressions above were given with stock tips. Having switched over to my favourite Azla SednaEarfit Standards, the overall sound is still lush and musical but I think they bring the mids a slight bit forward such that vocals are tighter.


----------



## n00kie

Bitsir said:


> What's a dang technical hybrid/tribrid IEM with high clarity and great instrument separation, layering etc.
> 
> Recs $300-800



I recommend Shozy Magma.

https://majorhifi.com/shozy-magma-review


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I know it’s not an iem but looks promising 

XDuoo XD05 Pro, new flagship!
- 2000mW output, dual PGA2311 digital volume control chips
- Flagship DAC chip, AK4499EX, ES9038PRO, BD34301EKV module switching
- Support up to 32bit/769kHz, DSD512, MQA full decoding
- 12000mAh battery, with long battery-life


----------



## zenki (Aug 22, 2022)

@unifutomaki there's intime thread if you feel like it
@Xinlisupreme link?


----------



## r31ya

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but looks promising
> 
> XDuoo XD05 Pro, new flagship!
> - 2000mW output, dual PGA2311 digital volume control chips
> ...


Wow, an even bigger XD05 with 2W power...


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> Wow, an even bigger XD05 with 2W power...


Soon we’ll be able to use these amps as a backup power source


----------



## yaps66

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know it’s not an iem but looks promising
> 
> XDuoo XD05 Pro, new flagship!
> - 2000mW output, dual PGA2311 digital volume control chips
> ...


That's one sexy looking beast!


----------



## r31ya (Aug 23, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> Soon we’ll be able to use these amps as a backup power source


It have 12.000 mAh... how many hours if it run 2W?..
How heavy this thing will be? OG XD-05 is already a massive beast. this have 3 times the battery and looks thicker


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 23, 2022)

My first planar experience with the OG decent budget planar, bought second hand for $50. So far I've given it a good clean and polish, put L-sized Acoustune AET07 tips on, and popped them into my ears. Earstudio HUD100 high power output and 50% on the iOS slider is needed to get these to a comfortable listening volume 😂


----------



## snip3r77

Hi guys , what do you think of Moondrop Variations? Looking at balanced sound. Don't mind additional bass. 
Thanks


----------



## d m41n man

snip3r77 said:


> Hi guys , what do you think of Moondrop Variations? Looking at balanced sound. Don't mind additional bass.
> Thanks


Some may feel it's balanced tuning but to me it's Harman with a bit recessed, non-emphasized mids.


----------



## Bitsir

d m41n man said:


> Some may feel it's balanced tuning but to me it's Harman with a bit recessed, non-emphasized mids.


I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.


----------



## Carpet

Bitsir said:


> I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.


Bankruptcy!


----------



## baskingshark

Bitsir said:


> I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.



Variations isn't something that has extreme clarity and sparkle. In fact it isn't class-leading in resolution and is more sub-bass heavy actually. Some might find it too bassy.

If you want something with extreme clarity and sparkle, maybe check out the Final Audio A8000.


----------



## snip3r77

d m41n man said:


> Some may feel it's balanced tuning but to me it's Harman with a bit recessed, non-emphasized mids.


Is there like similar ranged iem that I should be looking at ? I think there is thielaudio, mangird and dunun that has tri


----------



## BrokenHill

snip3r77 said:


> Is there like similar ranged iem that I should be looking at ? I think there is thielaudio, mangird and dunun that has tri


From your comments I think your answer may be the Yanyin Moonlight. Very happy with it so far. You can see some reviews from other members, which I totally share.


----------



## morndewey (Aug 23, 2022)

Bitsir said:


> I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.


Vision Ears Elysium.
Used set you back ~$1400.
Fit can be problematic.
Needs power to reveal itself.

Edit: although “extreme” it isn’t. 
Maybe TSMR Sands?


----------



## unifutomaki

This Tin Hifi P1 is turning out to be the most interesting IEM I’ve experienced in a while. Is it flawed? Heck yes it is. As a whole, the timbre it puts out has a glassy sheen to it. The entire bass section didn’t show up for work, so notes feel weightless, like they’re floating in mid-air. Cymbals have the tendency to hiss and tizz without the ensuing decay that one might expect. BUT. These have some of the best mids I’ve heard so far. Some of the most detailed, delicate, high-resolution vocals I’ve had the pleasure of listening to. Piano notes sound full and lush. 

I wouldn’t want these to be the only IEM in my collection, but it’s definitely special.


----------



## Dsnuts

Bitsir said:


> I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.


Tansio Mirai Sands.


----------



## Surf Monkey

unifutomaki said:


> This Tin Hifi P1 is turning out to be the most interesting IEM I’ve experienced in a while. Is it flawed? Heck yes it is. As a whole, the timbre it puts out has a glassy sheen to it. The entire bass section didn’t show up for work, so notes feel weightless, like they’re floating in mid-air. Cymbals have the tendency to hiss and tizz without the ensuing decay that one might expect. BUT. These have some of the best mids I’ve heard so far. Some of the most detailed, delicate, high-resolution vocals I’ve had the pleasure of listening to. Piano notes sound full and lush.
> 
> I wouldn’t want these to be the only IEM in my collection, but it’s definitely special.



I need to spend more time with my P1 Max. Your impressions seem pretty accurate to my experience with them too.


----------



## RingingEars

Dsnuts said:


> Tansio Mirai Sands.


Getting ready to pull the trigger on another set and I added these to the short list:
Penon Globe
ISN H50
Tansio Mirai Sands
As far as aesthetics I like the Sands and I would get the upgraded mixed cable with it, but I haven't heard any of these so I don't know what they sound like...


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 23, 2022)

RingingEars said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on another set and I added these to the short list:
> Penon Globe
> ISN H50
> Tansio Mirai Sands
> As far as aesthetics I like the Sands and I would get the upgraded mixed cable with it, but I haven't heard any of these so I don't know what they sound like...


Mix will be good on the ISN H50 and Globe but the pure silver is a no no for the Sands. Previous poster wanted extreme clarity and treble sparkle 7-9khz treble shelf will do that.  The cable I would recommend actually is the ISN G4 for the sands.

I would get the Sands first and see how that works out for you. They are the most finicky out of the bunch and will require some serious tweaking as far as sources, cable and tips goes. For more pointers you should look up the Tansio Mirai thread and post there. Current sands owners has numerous post about cable and tip match ups. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 23, 2022)

So this is interesting. I am currently reviewing Fiios newest buds the FF3. Take a look at this funny looking graph.






Don't know if it is how buds are measured but believe it or not the FF3 I consider a BASS Cannon. From the graph it drops off from 100hz down almost 20dbs. Lol No drop off I am hearing from the FF3. It is enhanced. Thing pushes quite a bit of air so every bass note is heard. It is quite fun to listen to music with these.. I just cant get over this graph. How it looks and how it sounds are not the same. Bang for buck Bud by the way. Currently on sale on the express for back to school for $85. Strickly for bud lovers of course but these are a blast to listen to. Surprising balancing and uses a beryllium coated large 14.2mm dynamic. Completely took me by surprise this thing.


----------



## RingingEars

Dsnuts said:


> Mix will be good on the ISN H50 and Globe but the pure silver is a no no for the Sands. Previous poster wanted extreme clarity and treble sparkle 7-9khz treble shelf will do that.  The cable I would recommend actually is the ISN G4 for the sands.
> 
> I would get the Sands first and see how that works out for you. They are the most finicky out of the bunch and will require some serious tweaking as far as sources, cable and tips goes. For more pointers you should look up the Tansio Mirai thread and post there. Current sands owners has numerous post about cable and tip match ups. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/


Thanks for the heads up. I'll just bypass the Sands for now then. Finicky is exactly what I don't want right now.


----------



## brsdrgn

There are some good deals on the NiceHCK Audio Store which is a legit one that I used many times. 

If you're interested in Lz a7 for example, there's a coupon for 120$.  It's getting combined with other discounts that AE offers and you can purchase it for a price of 218 without VAT.


----------



## Jmop

Anyone here on the HiBy R3 Pro (saber)? Been feeling an ultra portable with balanced out, also hoping gapless works well on it.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Anyone here on the HiBy R3 Pro (saber)? Been feeling an ultra portable with balanced out, also hoping gapless works well on it.


There is some history of Hiby batteries failing. AP80 pro or pro-x may be a better option. AFAIK it also runs with HibyMusic app and MSEB.


----------



## RingingEars

I just got the Yume in yesterday.
I'm really enjoying these. I can't say I love them, but I do really like them. They are probably one of the more comfortable IEMs I have. The fit is perfect for me. The mids are fantastic. Very clear and clean. The highs are crisp without being bright. The bass is a little lacking, but not thin by any means, just not a strong thump. I can listen to these all day without getting fatigued. They just sort of hang back and do their thing... They're keepers, but I'm still looking for that perfect set.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Anyone here on the HiBy R3 Pro (saber)? Been feeling an ultra portable with balanced out, also hoping gapless works well on it.





Carpet said:


> There is some history of Hiby batteries failing. AP80 pro or pro-x may be a better option. AFAIK it also runs with HibyMusic app and MSEB.



Another vote for AP80 Pro X. It sounds within the ballpark of Fiio BTR5, a bit crisper than apple dongle, but not as dynamic and separate as KA3. Of course we are talking about minute differences that require careful listening here. The good thing is it is a bit cheaper than the hiby one, has same software, and a volume knob.


----------



## Redcarmoose

unifutomaki said:


> This Tin Hifi P1 is turning out to be the most interesting IEM I’ve experienced in a while. Is it flawed? Heck yes it is. As a whole, the timbre it puts out has a glassy sheen to it. The entire bass section didn’t show up for work, so notes feel weightless, like they’re floating in mid-air. Cymbals have the tendency to hiss and tizz without the ensuing decay that one might expect. BUT. These have some of the best mids I’ve heard so far. Some of the most detailed, delicate, high-resolution vocals I’ve had the pleasure of listening to. Piano notes sound full and lush.
> 
> I wouldn’t want these to be the only IEM in my collection, but it’s definitely special.


My same thoughts exactly!


----------



## Carpet

RingingEars said:


> They're keepers, but I'm still looking for that perfect set.


AudioSense AQ4, TRI I3Pro, Giant Panda and ECCI YST-02 are all sets I can swap to and then leave in all day. Maybe there are better sets out there, but when I listen to these, I really don't care!


----------



## morndewey

Jmop said:


> Anyone here on the HiBy R3 Pro (saber)? Been feeling an ultra portable with balanced out, also hoping gapless works well on it.


Had difficulties on gapless playback via Hiby and FiiO apps. UAPP does gapless best which can be purchased, installed


----------



## CactusPete23

morndewey said:


> Had difficulties on gapless playback via Hiby and FiiO apps. UAPP does gapless best which can be purchased, installed


Can you install UAPP (or any other apps) on the HiBy R3 Pro Saber?   I thought it was LINUX based and not Android...


----------



## Carpet (Aug 23, 2022)

morndewey said:


> Had difficulties on gapless playback via Hiby and FiiO apps. UAPP does gapless best which can be purchased, installed


+1 for UAPP, well worth paying for this over free apps. But it's android only so not for R2 or R3pro saber.


----------



## InvisibleInk

CactusPete23 said:


> Can you install UAPP (or any other apps) on the HiBy R3 Pro Saber?   I thought it was LINUX based and not Android...



That is correct. No apps on the HiBy R3 anything. I haven't had any trouble with gapless on my R3 pro (non-Saber), but have had minor hiccups on my xDuoo X20, which runs a custom version of HiByOS, occasionally during some starts and transitions. Not too bad, but not perfect. Shanling's Mtouch variant of HiByOS on my M5s has been disastrous with gapless and other playback with recent updates, forcing tedious rollbacks to previous versions. I have zero experience with the Hidizs variants.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> This Tin Hifi P1 is turning out to be the most interesting IEM I’ve experienced in a while. Is it flawed? Heck yes it is. As a whole, the timbre it puts out has a glassy sheen to it. The entire bass section didn’t show up for work, so notes feel weightless, like they’re floating in mid-air. Cymbals have the tendency to hiss and tizz without the ensuing decay that one might expect. BUT. These have some of the best mids I’ve heard so far. Some of the most detailed, delicate, high-resolution vocals I’ve had the pleasure of listening to. Piano notes sound full and lush.
> 
> I wouldn’t want these to be the only IEM in my collection, but it’s definitely special.



My only beef with the P1 was that it is a pain to drive from most portable sources, and the bass was a bit anemic. But for sure, the original Tin P1 was one of the pioneer CHIFI planar budget IEMs so I do feel it was kind of a proof-of-concept that led on to refinement of further planars down the line.

In fact the current trend of most CHIFI brands all trying to muscle in on the planar gravy train have their roots from the Tin P1, and I daresay the planars are still being refined, both in terms of tuning and price, and consumers will benefit from this. Maybe we might even be seeing a sub $50 USD legit planar set soon!




Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. I am currently reviewing Fiios newest buds the FF3. Take a look at this funny looking graph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya earbud graphs are not interpreted the same way as IEMs, as they don't seal very well. In fact, the general consensus is that earbud graphs are not very useful when taken in isolation, as there doesn't seem to be consistency between different measuring rigs. So comparing these earbud graphs from different rigs is kind of misleading.

Even shifting the earbud a few mm for insertion depth/positioning, or using different foam covers will markedly skew the graphs of earbuds, so generally the earbud graphs are best compared by the same individual, using the same rig, using the same insertion depth/positioning etc.

Anyways, look forward to your FF3 review! The FF3 is actually getting rave reviews on the headfi dedicated earbud thread from other consumers: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


----------



## Jmop

I read the AP80 does flawless gapless, can anyone confirm? I forget which version it was though but I hope the pro-x can do it. By flawless I mean Apple level, no fade transitions. And how about gapless on the R3 Saber?


----------



## yaps66

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. I am currently reviewing Fiios newest buds the FF3. Take a look at this funny looking graph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My FF3s are on the way and can't wait to hear them.  Beware the bud rabbit hole if you decide you would like to scratch the bud itch with the FF3, though you would already be getting a firm fav for bud aficionados!


----------



## LunarLight

RingingEars said:


> I just got the Yume in yesterday.
> I'm really enjoying these. I can't say I love them, but I do really like them. They are probably one of the more comfortable IEMs I have. The fit is perfect for me. The mids are fantastic. Very clear and clean. The highs are crisp without being bright. The bass is a little lacking, but not thin by any means, just not a strong thump. I can listen to these all day without getting fatigued. They just sort of hang back and do their thing... They're keepers, but I'm still looking for that perfect set.


I like Yume too, i kinda regret sold it and buy midnight, but its kinda worth it too since i really like the tonal and have better technicality.

i don’t understand Seeaudio why they can’t make the vents works at least better, i like bravery but it has suction that made me uncomfortable and have to use foam which i hate, Yume is really good fit with the least problem by using different eartips size, now midnight adopt bravery’s design and it has suction too, using spring tips L killed the bass and M barely seal and has different pressure when nodding, same with all other silicone tips. I don’t think i will buy anything from Seeaudio anymore since the fit is not for me ):


----------



## Carpet

yaps66 said:


> My FF3s are on the way and can't wait to hear them.  Beware the bud rabbit hole if you decide you would like to scratch the bud itch with the FF3, though you would already be getting a firm fav for bud aficionados!


Then I shouldn't tell you that the Jade Audio FD3 is on sale for $10?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Then I shouldn't tell you that the Jade Audio FD3 is on sale for $10?


That's a fair, not very great IEM. I got it for review (my money), but it was so uninspiring that I haven't got around to write the review. Bass is strong, definitely has the DNA of the FD series of Fiio. The resolution is below average. Tonality is a bit unusual, possibly due to the upper midrange / lower treble dip. There is something about its signature that is not "hifi" to me.

Have a look at My graph if you are curious.


----------



## yaps66

Carpet said:


> Then I shouldn't tell you that the Jade Audio FD3 is on sale for $10?


Could you send me the link please! I can't seem to find it!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> So this is interesting. I am currently reviewing Fiios newest buds the FF3. Take a look at this funny looking graph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are writing a review for FF3? I'm also writing FF3 review too. Let's see who can get a review out first   

Regarding the bass measurement, I actually think the graph is not that far away from truth. The quantity of the bass is not high with FF3 in the sense that it is not boosted. However the physical sensation that the bass can produce is as impressive as some very boosted IEMs (I'm thinking about E5000, not Z1R). It might be the same situation as open back planar headphone. Not boosted quantity, but the physical slam is *chef kiss.


----------



## o0genesis0o

yaps66 said:


> Could you send me the link please! I can't seem to find it!


Back to school sale of Fiio on Aliexpress (the official Fiio store)


----------



## yaps66

o0genesis0o said:


> Back to school sale of Fiio on Aliexpress (the official Fiio store)


Ah ok. So these are the iems then. Will pass on FD3. I have the FD5 and FD7 and love both of them!


----------



## BrokenHill

Jmop said:


> Anyone here on the HiBy R3 Pro (saber)? Been feeling an ultra portable with balanced out, also hoping gapless works well on it.


I have been with the Hiby R3 Pro for a couple of years (Cirrus Logic, not Saber) I also have the R6. Both with the original battery as the first day. The R3 is super light and fits anywhere. It is the only one of my DAPs that leaves the house, and it strikes me that when I don't pick it up for a while and turn it on again, the battery is the same as when I left it. The Hiby's own OS (it's not android) is not bad to be handled from a small screen. The only problem I would put is the Bluetooth range. I don't know if they improved it on the Saber.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! I thought some might be interested in this DAP here too who aren't subscribed to the official thread in Portable Source Gear section. So, here's my review of the R5 Gen 2. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions or would like more pair-ups with specific IEMs, headphones or comparisons with any other DAP I've reviewed. Cheers!

*HiBy R5 Gen 2*​


----------



## r31ya

RingingEars said:


> I just got the Yume in yesterday.
> I'm really enjoying these. I can't say I love them, but I do really like them. They are probably one of the more comfortable IEMs I have. The fit is perfect for me. The mids are fantastic. Very clear and clean. The highs are crisp without being bright. The bass is a little lacking, but not thin by any means, just not a strong thump. I can listen to these all day without getting fatigued. They just sort of hang back and do their thing... They're keepers, but I'm still looking for that perfect set.


The infamous *S* rank tone and tuning, *C* rank technicality
Still vocal lover heaven apparently


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> The infamous *S* rank tone and tuning, *C* rank technicality
> Still vocal lover heaven apparently


Yes but at least you'll listen to them. S rank technicality and C rank tone will sound perfectly weird!


----------



## Jmop

BrokenHill said:


> I have been with the Hiby R3 Pro for a couple of years (Cirrus Logic, not Saber) I also have the R6. Both with the original battery as the first day. The R3 is super light and fits anywhere. It is the only one of my DAPs that leaves the house, and it strikes me that when I don't pick it up for a while and turn it on again, the battery is the same as when I left it. The Hiby's own OS (it's not android) is not bad to be handled from a small screen. The only problem I would put is the Bluetooth range. I don't know if they improved it on the Saber.


I read about the Bluetooth problems but I won’t be using that so it’s all good, thanks.


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> I read about the Bluetooth problems but I won’t be using that so it’s all good, thanks.







This one looks good alternative but not sure how reliable it is. Tempotec V6.


----------



## Carpet

Presenting the TANGZU Lether Case for Earphones (can't copy paste image address for some reason)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004667766975.html

 and perhaps of slightly more interest






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004666094739.html


----------



## Carpet

yaps66 said:


> Could you send me the link please! I can't seem to find it!



Jade Audio Fiio JD3
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004306050771.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003711674188.html


----------



## yaps66

Carpet said:


> Jade Audio Fiio JD3
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004306050771.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003711674188.html


Thanks!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! I thought some might be interested in this DAP here too who aren't subscribed to the official thread in Portable Source Gear section. So, here's my review of the R5 Gen 2. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions or would like more pair-ups with specific IEMs, headphones or comparisons with any other DAP I've reviewed. Cheers!
> 
> *HiBy R5 Gen 2*​


BOOOOM!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Timeless balanced is absolutely blissful. Right there neck and neck with the much more expensive EST 112.


----------



## nymz

My review of the *7hz Salnotes x Crinacle Dioko* is out and you can find it here.

Hope you enjoy it and have a nice day!


----------



## unifutomaki

I don’t know how exactly the Ety EVO went from being a 500 USD IEM to a 250 USD IEM on Amazon SG but I’ve put in my order. Potential endgame stuff for my personal preferences right here


----------



## holsen

unifutomaki said:


> My first planar experience with the OG decent budget planar, bought second hand for $50. So far I've given it a good clean and polish, put L-sized Acoustune AET07 tips on, and popped them into my ears. Earstudio HUD100 high power output and 50% on the iOS slider is needed to get these to a comfortable listening volume 😂


LOVED my P1s which sent me down a rabbit hole.  I'm now on my 8th set of planars with the IMR EDP ACE - but the detail and resolution from that P1 is still unrivalled.  I think I'm gonna hunt me down another one!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## holsen

unifutomaki said:


> I don’t know how exactly the Ety EVO went from being a 500 USD IEM to a 250 USD IEM on Amazon SG but I’ve put in my order. Potential endgame stuff for my personal preferences right here


Where did you find this.  Will you share a link?  Please and thank you.


----------



## nraymond

holsen said:


> Where did you find this.  Will you share a link?  Please and thank you.


I'm not the OP, but I assume it was this link, when it was in stock:

https://www.amazon.sg/Etymotic-Research-ER-Multi3-Isolating-Detachable/dp/B096WFHCW1


----------



## snip3r77

Is there such a thing as single tribrids. One each instead of 2 of them. Looking at singles due to smaller size more comfy ? Thanks


----------



## Carpet

"single tribrid" is a contradiction in terms. A tribrid has three different types of drivers, so must by definition have at least three drivers. 

If by "single tribrid" you mean a single driver of each type in a tribrid IEM, then the answer is yes. The TRI I3 and I3 Pro for example, have one dynamic, one planar and one balanced armature. Many tribrids have much higher driver counts due to multiples of BAs and EST drivers. Those are often bulky.


----------



## r31ya

Someone mention, a dude in Facebook got early CCA Pla13 and comment that the build is plasticky and the sound is not promising.
i was looking for the post and come accross of this,



not my normal source for this kind of thing, but early impression with salts and all.
seems realistic response, how much is wu zetian again?


----------



## Barndoor

r31ya said:


> how much is wu zetian again?


About the same price as timeless if I remember correctly


----------



## ian91

Barndoor said:


> About the same price as timeless if I remember correctly



About $150 for 4.4mm version. Tempted, I must say.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Barndoor said:


> About the same price as timeless if I remember correctly


The Zeitan uses the same drive as the Timeless makes sense similar price if not a bit more.


----------



## ian91

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Zeitan uses the same drive as the Timeless makes sense similar price if not a bit more.



Was it confirmed as the same driver or simply manufactured by 7Hz? 7Hz have several planar drivers now that retail for less.


----------



## unifutomaki

It’s real. SGD 350 for an SGD 800 IEM. Prime same-day shipping. Brand new sealed box. I‘m speechless. Holy crap.


----------



## unifutomaki

Got these in my ears right now and… I’m done. I can’t upgrade from these without spending double or more what I paid. I could cry right now. Tears of bliss I promise. Insomnia-driven browsing of Amazon at 3am in the morning really paid off this time.


----------



## Carpet

unifutomaki said:


> Got these in my ears right now and… I’m done. I can’t upgrade from these without spending double or more what I paid. I could cry right now. Tears of bliss I promise. Insomnia-driven browsing of Amazon at 3am in the morning really paid off this time.


Congrats on finding something that's perfect for you... Maybe a new cable too?


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Got these in my ears right now and… I’m done. I can’t upgrade from these without spending double or more what I paid. I could cry right now. Tears of bliss I promise. Insomnia-driven browsing of Amazon at 3am in the morning really paid off this time.


is it detachable?


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> is it detachable?


Yep, but basically proprietary connectors.


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Yep, but basically proprietary connectors.


as long its replacable, it'll be fine.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 25, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Congrats on finding something that's perfect for you... Maybe a new cable too?


Haha, this stock cable sure is amazingly thin… on one hand it’s a feat of engineering, on the other hand I wouldn’t have liked to see this if I had paid full price for this IEM 😂

The midrange clarity and detail on the Evo, however, is nothing short of amazing. And the bass actually sounds natural despite being a BA. I’m impressed by the speed and resolution of the drivers; details that would be slightly smoothed over on my DD sets (even the best one in my collection, the A4K), are pin sharp when rendered by the Evo. And it does this without completely sacrificing the lower registers unlike the Tin P1. All this is apparent within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## brsdrgn

unifutomaki said:


> Haha, this stock cable sure is amazingly thin… on one hand it’s a feat of engineering, on the other hand I wouldn’t have liked to see this if I had paid full price for this IEM 😂
> 
> The midrange clarity and detail on the Evo, however, is nothing short of amazing. And the bass actually sounds natural despite being a BA. I’m impressed by the speed and resolution of the drivers; details that would be slightly smoothed over on my DD sets (even the best one in my collection, the A4K), are pin sharp when rendered by the Evo. And it does this without completely sacrificing the lower registers unlike the Tin P1. All this is apparent within the first 5 minutes.


What about the treble part, ultra high end?


----------



## baskingshark

Kinera's planar, the Celeste, is releasing at $49 USD! Making it the cheapest planar containing IEM so far!

BTW it is a planar + 1 BA. Very interesting that there is no DD inside.







https://www.facebook.com/celestaudi...L7Vi51Jx65JssUf2ZPGCyNtXwDBQSkzBQjQ93poSWmwol

Wow even KZ/CCA has been undercut LOLOL.
Anyway the shell looks nice, but let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## jant71 (Aug 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Kinera's planar, the Celeste, is releasing at $49 USD! Making it the cheapest planar containing IEM so far!
> 
> BTW it is a planar + 1 BA. Very interesting that there is no DD inside.
> 
> ...


Yep, this is a relatively cheap driver. KZ/CCA is making nice profit. Might as well while they can. Kinera in effect ratting them out pretty quick. Same driver, slightly better accs., and throw in an armature for $15 less. 

I don't think either is great looking. Fine but hope they sound better than they look. Could get a black one and put some carbon fiber on it or something. Pretty much a blank canvas.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 25, 2022)

jant71 said:


> Yep, this is a relatively cheap driver. KZ/CCA is making nice profit. Might as well while they can. Kinera in effect ratting them out pretty quick. Same driver, slightly better accs., and throw in an armature for $15 less.
> 
> I don't think either is great looking. Fine but hope they sound better than they look. Could get a black one and put some carbon fiber on it or something. Pretty much a blank canvas.


If the ads to be believed in, Kinera is using smaller planar.
KZ use 13mm planar (PLA13), and Kinera is using 10mm which might be cheaper but less performing hence the need of BA on a planar sets.

I haven't used many planar, just my planar headphone and it have decent treble but if i want to add something, it could use some DD to deal with planar bass with more visceral DD bass


----------



## 4ceratops

jant71 said:


> Yep, this is a relatively cheap driver. KZ/CCA is making nice profit. Might as well while they can. Kinera in effect ratting them out pretty quick. Same driver, slightly better accs., and throw in an armature for $15 less.
> 
> I don't think either is great looking. Fine but hope they sound better than they look. Could get a black one and put some carbon fiber on it or something. Pretty much a blank canvas.





jant71 said:


> Yep, this is a relatively cheap driver. KZ/CCA is making nice profit. Might as well while they can. Kinera in effect ratting them out pretty quick. Same driver, slightly better accs., and throw in an armature for $15 less.
> 
> I don't think either is great looking. Fine but hope they sound better than they look. Could get a black one and put some carbon fiber on it or something. Pretty much a blank canvas.


CCA uses as described a 13.2 mm planar driver, KINERA 10 mm. If this is the case, they are certainly not identical drivers.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 25, 2022)

*SUPERTFZ FORCE King Tesla Dual Magnetic 2-Way 2pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile IEM in-ear Earphone

Descrption*
Ultra-high dynamic performance earphones, ultra-high-definition, no sound coloring, more real
Tesla unit
Graphene diaphragm
Dual magnetic circuits and dual sound cavity
Two-crossover
Spatial loud field
Deep sound insulation and noise reduction
Professional stage tuning
Detachable cable
Dual magnetic circuit two-crossover technology

The SUPERTFZ dual-magnet unit has a strong driving force, and the efficiency is significantly improved compared with the ordinary single-magnet dynamic unit. The use of magnetic mechanics is reasonably matched with two high-performance rare earth neodymium magnets, which can reproduce ultra-clear resolution and strong bass at any time.

The drive unit with dual cavities, due to the addition of a tuning rear cavity, is mutually tuned with the front cavity of the unit, and the cavity is larger than that of the ordinary drive unit, which is equivalent to increasing the linear space of the unit. By adjusting the size of the rear cavity and the air permeability coefficient , can significantly improve the mid-frequency response, the sound is smooth, and at the same time reflect a broad and magnificent sound field, there are acoustic guide holes on the back of the drive unit, reasonable control of the guide holes can optimize the movement of the diaphragm, and the frequency response control can effectively improve the transient characteristics of the bass, and accurately Reproduce the rhythm of each frequency point to ensure the true restoration of the scene information.

The unit has an independent ultra-high frequency crossover technology, which is comparable to the resolution of the balanced armature, which can ensure the ultra-high frequency restoration and transient performance of some details of the musical instrument.

*Custom on-ear design*

FORCE King lightweight to wear, no invasive pain, no burden, comfortable and fun to create.

*CNC carved aluminum mirror craftsmanship + crystal glass (natural wood)*

Based on the contour shape of the human ear, the lightweight design is light and painless when wearing, providing a longer comfortable experience during your creative process.

*Sense of presence, ultra-clear sound*

FORCE King built-in dual-magnetic circuit two-way ultra-clear Tesla dynamic, creating an immersive experience of ultra-clear resolution space sound field.

*Tesla's big power unit, five consecutive VGP award units*

11.4mm super magnetic dynamic unit, N52 strong magnet, with graphene Nano-diaphragm, excellent restoration of various music information, flat frequency response without sound coloration, rich high-definition detail levels, and precise positioning, in your creative recording and contraction, precise calibration during mixing.

*UHF frequency division technology*

Based on the powerful and extraordinary ultra-high frequency crossover technology, the low resistance is easy to push, and even with a mobile phone, you can easily experience the sound quality of the flagship amp, and the flagship-like experience.

*Professional stage tuning*

More than 20 band singers and sound engineers participated in in-depth joint tuning to ensure the output of professional-grade real monitor sound and high reproduction without sound coloration, and to provide excellent sound support during live performances and mixing creation and recording.

*Frequency response curve*

5-40kHz ultra-wide bandwidth, reproducing high-precision and extremely accurate stage sound effects.

*Support detachable cable*

It supports 2pin 0.78mm detachable cable, which provides greater possibility for the performance improvement of the headset and the later playability.

*Light to wear*

The single side weighs only 5.8 grams, suitable for long-term unburdened wear, comfortable creation

*Specification*
Model: FORCE King
Driver: 11.4mm dual magnetic circuit dual cavity Tesla magnetic group unit
Impedance: 16Ω
Sensitivity: 113dB
Frequency response: 20-40kHz
Plug: 3.5mm stereo straight plug
Cable: silver-plated cable
Cable length: 1.2m

So TFZ is making these SUPERTFZ line of earphones. I have to admit the recent Force 1 surprised me with how good they are for the bucks. $79. This newer Force 5 uses a lot of similar tech for its newer graphene driver at $129.

What is surprising about the Force 1 is that it is just as technical if not better than one of the best in the price range the Dunu Titan S but with a bit better balancing and more bass presence. Very much overlooked in the price range but imo has to be one of the best dynamics at the price. I will be posting a review soon on the Force 1 but these newer TFZ models are the real deal dual magnets essentially gets you a dual dynamic output and then they are using a Tesla flux which at one point was reserved for much higher end dynamic IEMs.  Seems to me TFZ is putting out a solid effort for these new SuperTFZ models.


----------



## InvisibleInk

unifutomaki said:


> Got these in my ears right now and… I’m done. I can’t upgrade from these without spending double or more what I paid. I could cry right now. Tears of bliss I promise. Insomnia-driven browsing of Amazon at 3am in the morning really paid off this time.


Welcome new etyhead!


----------



## r31ya

Dsnuts said:


> *SUPERTFZ FORCE King Tesla Dual Magnetic 2-Way 2pin 0.78mm HiFi Audiophile IEM in-ear Earphone
> 
> Descrption*
> Ultra-high dynamic performance earphones, ultra-high-definition, no sound coloring, more real
> ...


... New TFZ King series? Graphene tesla units?
SuperTFZ ForceKing~! yea, interesting name i guess.

If its TFZ King series, the bass will be good. hopefully the vocals get better.


----------



## Dsnuts

r31ya said:


> ... New TFZ King series? Graphene tesla units?
> SuperTFZ ForceKing~! yea, interesting name i guess.
> 
> If its TFZ King series, the bass will be good. hopefully the vocals get better.


Force 1 vocals are fine. Has nice clarity, layering and detail overall. Uses a beryllium plated dynamic which are known for thier technical ability. Force 1 amped is unreal. Sounds nothing like a sub $100 earphone. Will be interesting to see how the new Force 5 turned out.


----------



## DBaldock9

unifutomaki said:


> Haha, this stock cable sure is amazingly thin… on one hand it’s a feat of engineering, on the other hand I wouldn’t have liked to see this if I had paid full price for this IEM 😂
> 
> The midrange clarity and detail on the Evo, however, is nothing short of amazing. And the bass actually sounds natural despite being a BA. I’m impressed by the speed and resolution of the drivers; details that would be slightly smoothed over on my DD sets (even the best one in my collection, the A4K), are pin sharp when rendered by the Evo. And it does this without completely sacrificing the lower registers unlike the Tin P1. All this is apparent within the first 5 minutes.



Try looking on the  LunaShops website  (or AliExpress LunaShops Store), for quality replacement cables (Single-Ended or Balanced) with the Etymotic connectors.


----------



## InvisibleInk

DBaldock9 said:


> Try looking on the  LunaShops website  (or AliExpress LunaShops Store), for quality replacement cables (Single-Ended or Balanced) with the Etymotic connectors.



Linum BAX connector-type cables are certainly a rarity compared to MMCX, 2-pin, QDC, etc... It is possible to get adapters to your existing cables, too.


----------



## DBaldock9

InvisibleInk said:


> Linum BAX connector-type cables are certainly a rarity compared to MMCX, 2-pin, QDC, etc... It is possible to get adapters to your existing cables, too.



So, the EVO doesn't use the standard Etymotic style of modified MMCX connector?


----------



## InvisibleInk (Aug 25, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> So, the EVO doesn't use the standard Etymotic style of modified MMCX connector?



No, it uses these kind of cables: https://linum.dk/


----------



## DBaldock9

InvisibleInk said:


> No, it uses these kind of cables: https://linum.dk/



Ah, then the EVO is using the T2 style of connector - https://linum.dk/discover/connectors/
LunaShops sells the T2 connectors - https://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=8104 - but it appears they don't sell any assembled T2 cables.


----------



## InvisibleInk

DBaldock9 said:


> Ah, then the EVO is using the T2 style of connector - https://linum.dk/discover/connectors/
> LunaShops sells the T2 connectors - https://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=8104 - but it appears they don't sell any assembled T2 cables.


They might do a custom one if requested?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Kinera's planar, the Celeste, is releasing at $49 USD! Making it the cheapest planar containing IEM so far!
> 
> BTW it is a planar + 1 BA. Very interesting that there is no DD inside.
> 
> Anyway the shell looks nice, but let's hope it sounds as good as it looks!


Do planar's make your ears buzz with pleasure!?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yaps66 said:


> Ah ok. So these are the iems then. Will pass on FD3. I have the FD5 and FD7 and love both of them!


I read, "and make love with both of them!"


----------



## unifutomaki

brsdrgn said:


> What about the treble part, ultra high end?


Treble is natural, not piercing, the details are there but it isn’t pushed forward in your face unlike the Tin P1 for instance. Nevertheless, I wouldn’t claim that outright treble extension is a highlight of this set.

I’m listening to this track by one of my favourite artists and it’s like I’m experiencing it for the first time all over again. The Evo renders the vocal harmonies such that both sets of vocals are detailed and full-bodied, and nothing is recessed or smoothed over even when they are both singing at the same time. Really, really good.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Got these in my ears right now and… I’m done. I can’t upgrade from these without spending double or more what I paid. I could cry right now. Tears of bliss I promise. Insomnia-driven browsing of Amazon at 3am in the morning really paid off this time.



Other than the great sound, how is the comfort?

The nozzle looks violatingly long! Personally I couldn't tolerate the fit of the bullet-shaped etymotics, but this Evo's nozzle is also rather long from photos.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Other than the great sound, how is the comfort?
> 
> The nozzle looks violatingly long! Personally I couldn't tolerate the fit of the bullet-shaped etymotics, but this Evo's nozzle is also rather long from photos.


Come on, the probing by the little grey men wasn't that bad. Just feed them in slowly to both ears at the same time. That avoids your brain oozing out onto the opposite shoulder!


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Other than the great sound, how is the comfort?
> 
> The nozzle looks violatingly long! Personally I couldn't tolerate the fit of the bullet-shaped etymotics, but this Evo's nozzle is also rather long from photos.


You know, they say pain and pleasure often go together- /jokes

The Evo is probably no different from other Etys in terms of insertion depth, but whereas I thought the bullet-shaped models were rather intimidating (how do I know how far I need to push them in) the Evos are fitted correctly once the outer shell is snug in the concha. With that said, I do still need to pull on the back of each ear with the opposite arm in order to insert them, allowing the natural curvature of my ear canal to ”grip” the nozzle. I haven’t experienced any real discomfort or anything like that, but it’s not the kind of IEM where one can simply forget about its presence.


----------



## Barndoor

InvisibleInk said:


> They might do a custom one if requested?


From my experience Linum Bax cables sound pretty good. They might be thin, but are strong and I found them to be comfortable. I wouldn't expect a cheap replacement cable to necessarily sound any better, although you may prefer the ergonomics.


----------



## assassin10000 (Aug 25, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> You know, they say pain and pleasure often go together- /jokes
> 
> The Evo is probably no different from other Etys in terms of insertion depth, but whereas I thought the bullet-shaped models were rather intimidating (how do I know how far I need to push them in) the Evos are fitted correctly once the outer shell is snug in the concha. With that said, I do still need to pull on the back of each ear with the opposite arm in order to insert them, allowing the natural curvature of my ear canal to ”grip” the nozzle. I haven’t experienced any real discomfort or anything like that, but it’s not the kind of IEM where one can simply forget about its presence.


Try some westone starlines or shure foam olives.


----------



## unifutomaki

Barndoor said:


> From my experience Linum Bax cables sound pretty good. They might be thin, but are strong and I found them to be comfortable. I wouldn't expect a cheap replacement cable to necessarily sound any better, although you may prefer the ergonomics.


It’s very unobtrusive and feather-light in practical use, which I do like. I’m glad that they included the foam cable winder in the hard case though - I’ll definitely be using that religiously when storing the IEMs.


----------



## unifutomaki

Yikes


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 26, 2022)

Wow seems like the first reviews of the Moondrop Void headphone have filtered out. And Moondrop is gonna postpone further release to re-tune it. And apparently whoever bought the first versions can swap it once the re-tune version is released.


The VOID namesake seems apt. A-VOID? Fallen into a void?

But on the flip side, it is nice to see Moondrop do a revision andalso to take care of those who already bought it.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Wow seems like the first reviews of the Moondrop Void headphone have filtered out. And Moondrop is gonna postpone further release to re-tune it. And apparently whoever bought the first versions can swap it once the re-tune version is released.
> 
> 
> The VOID namesake seems apt. A-VOID? Fallen into a void?
> ...


They probably got triggered by that clack-clacking of the earcups as well 😂 $20 headphone quality right there


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Wow seems like the first reviews of the Moondrop Void headphone have filtered out. And Moondrop is gonna postpone further release to re-tune it. And apparently whoever bought the first versions can swap it once the re-tune version is released.
> 
> 
> The VOID namesake seems apt. A-VOID? Fallen into a void?
> ...



They have to CALL the VOID
And revision name will ve VO-CALL-OID
Still with waifu packaging


----------



## unifutomaki

DynamicEars said:


> They have to CALL the VOID
> And revision name will ve VO-CALL-OID
> Still with waifu packaging


As a vocaloid fan I wouldn't complain lol


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Wow seems like the first reviews of the Moondrop Void headphone have filtered out. And Moondrop is gonna postpone further release to re-tune it. And apparently whoever bought the first versions can swap it once the re-tune version is released.
> 
> 
> The VOID namesake seems apt. A-VOID? Fallen into a void?
> ...


That’s pretty transparent and responsible of Moondrop. Hopefully they will be able to make all the necessary adjustments.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 26, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Wow seems like the first reviews of the Moondrop Void headphone have filtered out. And Moondrop is gonna postpone further release to re-tune it. And apparently whoever bought the first versions can swap it once the re-tune version is released.
> 
> 
> The VOID namesake seems apt. A-VOID? Fallen into a void?
> ...


tis a revision day

shared in kz discord and also in kz thread by baskingshark
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2950565688577374/





Uniquely, not few stated that they prefer the sound of AS16 Pro without high impedance adaptor


----------



## Jmop

I'd probably pick up that AS16 Pro with the impedance change, and good on Moondrop for making tweaks but I don't see them getting higher quality out of the sound, only changing the tonality which isn't the main issue.


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> tis a revision day
> 
> shared in kz discord and also in kz thread by baskingshark
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2950565688577374/
> ...


Do I get to exchange mine for free for the new AS16 Pro revision? Moondroop is offering that.


----------



## ChrisOc

My BTR7 just arrived.

Early days, but at this stage (I have spent less than an hour with it) all I can say is impressive sound quality, the BTR5 all grown up.

Here is a size comparison:





Note: Not a review unit.


----------



## Carpet

InvisibleInk said:


> Do I get to exchange mine for free for the new AS16 Pro revision? Moondroop is offering that.


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Jmop

Why is it only 30ohm though? Shouldn’t it be higher?


----------



## dharmasteve

Years ago we had to add an adapter or even a short extension cable when using the LG V30 to trick it to work in Quad DAC mode with basic IEMs. With the KZ AS16 Pro, just add a 3.5mm x 3.5mm adapter or a short 10cm 3.5mm extension lead and the AS16 Pro sounds fine....actually it sounds very good.  I think the KZ AS 16 Pro is an excellent KZ IEM.


----------



## RingingEars

Anyone here ordering the next iteration of the limited edition z12s

https://hifigo.com/products/letshuoer-z12-zeos-edition-on-s12


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 26, 2022)

RingingEars said:


> Anyone here ordering the next iteration of the limited edition z12s
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/letshuoer-z12-zeos-edition-on-s12



Rumor has it that they’re releasing an S12 Pro soon.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Why is it only 30ohm though? Shouldn’t it be higher?


30 ohm works. I didn't feel sufficiently OCD to buy a whole bunch of different values. Then I would lose months doing A-B comparisons of everything. Okay, maybe slightly OCD.


----------



## Barndoor

Has anyone seen 4.4mm 30ohm adapters? I've got a bunch of different ohm 3.5mm, but no balanced ones.


----------



## RingingEars

Surf Monkey said:


> Rumor has it that they’re releasing an S12 Pro soon.


I heard. Exciting  I'm going to grab a pair of these in the AM(4:00AM my time is when the sale goes on). I missed out on the red/blue limited editions last time. I don't want to miss these.


----------



## 1clearhead

RingingEars said:


> Anyone here ordering the next iteration of the limited edition z12s
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/letshuoer-z12-zeos-edition-on-s12


What? Another teaser? Are you kidding me? 
That Gold and Black combo looks sweet! Even though I got the Z12 Red and Blue, I must admit...that Gold and Black combo is looking pretty elegant!

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

RingingEars said:


> I heard. Exciting  I'm going to grab a pair of these in the AM(4:00AM my time is when the sale goes on). I missed out on the red/blue limited editions last time. I don't want to miss these.


I noticed this Z12 version comes with interchangeable plugs...sweet!!!

-Clear


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Kinera's planar, the Celeste, is releasing at $49 USD! Making it the cheapest planar containing IEM so far!
> 
> BTW it is a planar + 1 BA. Very interesting that there is no DD inside.
> 
> ...


Damn, I was not expecting Planar drivers to drop in price this fast.

I expected the Celest to be around 100 USD.


----------



## 4ceratops

Barndoor said:


> Has anyone seen 4.4mm 30ohm adapters? I've got a bunch of different ohm 3.5mm, but no balanced ones.


I tried to find something like that on Ali, but to no avail...


----------



## Alino (Aug 28, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> NF audio NE4. It took them a while but a new faceplate, a new tuning. Very cool.



This IEM went totally overlooked since 2021, since your pretty supportive review. Too high cost for 4BAs, the usual unfair lack of testing choices, very little experiences available to read (yours only, still today). NE4 attracted me for the different tuning and since I long love my NF AUDIO NF3u, I made an opinion myself people at NF AUDIO they are some masters at making BA earphones.
Now I hope I will can share your opinions. And hear the fourth new faceplate/tunimg too.


----------



## ChristianM

Olina Special Edition is also coming out according to BGGAR's latest video.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Kinera Celest Gumiho Universal IEM


----------



## Redcarmoose

Moondrop Planar Stellaris Universal IEM


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Kinera Celest Gumiho Universal IEM


Graph doesn't look disastrous. But why the F did they start the Y axis at 60 to compress it. Taking supplied graph with a pinch of salt anyway.

Given that I got a $14 coupon off the PLA13, it's effectively the same price. 

Planar IEMs are going to come free in boxes of cornflakes soon!


----------



## baskingshark

Graphs of some newly released IEMs. Sorry I'm a part-time measurebator, listening impressions will be up soon!

Graphs via an IEC711 compliant coupler. 7/8 kHz region is a coupler artefact peak. Measurements > 10 kHz are not accurate. 



1)
*KBEAR Ormosia *- $99 USD, hybrid (10 mm DD + composite BA). Bullet shaped design, MMCX connector:






2) *BLON Z200* - $21 USD, 10 mm single DD (carbon diaphragm), non detachable cable






3) *TRN ST5* - $59.80, hybrid (10 mm beryllium DD + 4 BA), 2 pin


----------



## Sunstealer

Reckon that ST5 might be a bit too sibilant for me based on the graph 😐


----------



## Carpet

Sunstealer said:


> Reckon that ST5 might be a bit too sibilant for me based on the graph 😐


The BLON looks worse with the 5kHz peak. ST5 is a downslope after 2kHz, the 7.5kHz peak is artifact.


----------



## BenF

Bitsir said:


> I'm personally looking for something with extreme clarity and sparkle. I wonder what the next step up from the Variations is.


Yanyin Canon will give you plenty of clarity and sparkle


----------



## TheDeafMonk

The Canon is a fantastic iem and can be tuned to your preference. I think the Canon should get more recognition for being as good as it is and it's price point.
My $0.02


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> The BLON looks worse with the 5kHz peak. ST5 is a downslope after 2kHz, the 7.5kHz peak is artifact.


Blon still has treble energy after that so it should be alright, the 03 needed more lower treble imo.


----------



## Surf Monkey

MUSE HiFi continues to release odd looking products. This time it’s another dongle dac/amp:

US $149.00 | MUSEHIFI M3 DAC ES9838Q2M DSD256 Headphone Amplifier with Double 3.5mm/4.4mm Support Type-c and Lightning

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKdYEaU















Looks better than their first swing at it:


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29105

So TFZ has been making mostly dynamic IEMs since 2015. You figure they got enough practice at making some nicer sounding IEMs. They are calling these SuperTFZs. Maybe to say they are utilizing the best of their know how and more importantly their tuning ability. These Force1 IEMS sold at $79 are an insanely good deal imo. 
Dual magnets with a crazy strong tesla flux then utlizing a beryllium nono coated 10.2mm dynamic. Just based on other beryllium plated dynamics I own and heard. These are the real deal as they will put up a real good fight against anything that has a beryllium plating on it. Its sound is tight, clean, technically sound, superbly dynamic in its presentation with a complete full range sound from upper trebles to deep hitting rumbly bass. 

These things amplified and your gonna wonder how these are being sold at $79. In any case this is a case of too many IEMs at the price bracket and the Force1 here has been overlooked which would be easy to do now with the Planar craze. Imo for the cash single dynamics just don't get much better.  I am looking forward to getting the Force5 which was just released using similar type design structure but with a higher end graphene dynamic. I have known about TFZ for a long while but I am guilty of passing them by myself as there seemed to be too many of the same type of dymamic IEMS these guys release on a regular cycle. I had no idea what they are capable of and how good they can tune an IEM. Now I know.


----------



## dharmasteve (Aug 27, 2022)

This might interest some people, an IMR Acoustics Hybrid IEM with a 10mm CNT ADLC coated driver and Bone Conduction......the IMR Na Le. It comes with numerous filters and nozzles and a choice of 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm cables.

https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/na-le-hybrid


----------



## Surf Monkey

dharmasteve said:


> This might interest some people, an IMR Acoustics Hybrid IEM with a 10mm CNT ADLC coated driver and Bone Conduction......the IMR Na Le. It comes with numerous filters and nozzles and a choice of 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm cables.
> 
> https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/na-le-hybrid



Seems to be making the same bone conduction claims that the Hook-X makes.


----------



## dharmasteve

Surf Monkey said:


> Seems to be making the same bone conduction claims that the Hook-X makes.


I've got the IMR EDP ACE, a hybrid like the Hook. The Ace has a CNT ADLC driver, Planar and Bone Conduction. It is an extremely good IEM. Don't know if it's as good as the Hook, but I really love it and it is better than the S12, Timeless and Dioko, to me. Problem is it was £225 but now says £495 even though it won't be made again..


----------



## DBaldock9

dharmasteve said:


> This might interest some people, an IMR Acoustics Hybrid IEM with a 10mm CNT ADLC coated driver and Bone Conduction......the IMR Na Le. It comes with numerous filters and nozzles and a choice of 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm cables.
> 
> https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/na-le-hybrid



Did you notice in the email, that it's based on the Elan ... consider how the name of the new one is spelled.


----------



## dharmasteve

DBaldock9 said:


> Did you notice in the email, that it's based on the Elan ... consider how the name of the new one is spelled.


Yes saw that, so I thought it was a wind up, an early April Fools joke. As soon as I saw it was real I thought I'd go for it. I have a few IMRs and they are all very special, my IMR Dark Matter is the best IEM I have.


----------



## RingingEars

So it looks like the new s12 pro is the same IEM just with the new modular cable and different color scheme.
So the new z12 golds I just bought is the s12 pro?


----------



## Surf Monkey

RingingEars said:


> So it looks like the new s12 pro is the same IEM just with the new modular cable and different color scheme.
> So the new z12 golds I just bought is the s12 pro?



Weak.


----------



## RingingEars

Surf Monkey said:


> Weak.


Yeah it is, but look at the bright side. The s12 is already a great IEM, you can get a cable to add to the collection, and there are quite a few new planar IEMs coming to market.


----------



## Dsnuts

Part Deux. Today is all about the Beryllium coated dynamics. The Fiio FF3. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-ff3-buds.26016/

Buds for the bux just can't sound any more spectacular. What makes these stand out is their crazy bombastic bass performance. The design clues are based from one of these. 

Large venting out back of the stainless steel hand polished housing brings a bass performance on these that make them sound like a 2.1 in your ears. 




Beyond the work Fiio did to bring a deep hitting bass performance of these. They have a sound stage that is difficult to achieve for IEMs. It is yet another fantastic sub $100 earphone but in the bud form.


----------



## Surf Monkey

RingingEars said:


> Yeah it is, but look at the bright side. The s12 is already a great IEM, you can get a cable to add to the collection, and there are quite a few new planar IEMs coming to market.



No doubt. I’m not sure if their cable is the one I’d want, but your overall point is totally valid. There are at least a half dozen new planar sets on the horizon. If Letshuoer thinks the S12 is good enough to compete, fine. We’ll all know the result of that gamble soon enough.


----------



## nraymond

Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Part Deux. Today is all about the Beryllium coated dynamics. The Fiio FF3. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-ff3-buds.26016/
> 
> Buds for the bux just can't sound any more spectacular. What makes these stand out is their crazy bombastic bass performance. The design clues are based from one of these.
> 
> ...



Dude you are fast with the reviews. I'm still doing my A/B tests   

Great review. Agree with all points. I highly recommend these earbuds to any listeners who do not need noise isolation. Extra amplification is beneficial. They sound quite good directly out of the balance output of KA3, but improve noticeably with Fiio M11plus. The good thing is that they are not picky. I have good gaming experience by plugging them directly into my Switch.


----------



## Surf Monkey

nraymond said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems



I’m waiting on reviews of that one too. It appears to be a pretty compelling package, assuming it sounds good.


----------



## o0genesis0o

nraymond said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems



I like how transparent they are about the measurement. The graph looks deadly with 18db ear gain though. I hope that it is just because of their rig. I was going to buy one for review, but perhaps I'll pass.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi everyone, I would like share my "discovery" of Monarch Mk. II and V16 Divinity. Not exactly new to many of you, but quite new to me   









Monarch Mk. II is an IEM that I want to get but never have the courage to pull the trigger, partially because it is not available locally. Good news for Aussie: the local hifi chain Addicted to Audio finally has Monarch, Divinity, and Wrath (headphone) in stock.

Anyhow, let's move on to the impressions. Some points in no particular order. Listening was done with a Fiio M11 Plus on medium gain, using local FLAC files.

The box looks like universal 64 Audio models
The cable is the beefiest I have ever seen. Thick, heavy, rugged, well behaved, with interchangeable plugs. Love it.
The ear pieces are very well made. Both I and the store staffs were in awe the first time we see the volcanic face plate. The joint between face place and the body of the ear pieces are smooth and well polished. If you think Blessing 2 wooden version is well built, wait until you see Monarch.
The nozzles are large. You can see the comparison between Monarch and my E5000 in the picture
The fit is surprisingly comfortable to me. Easier on the ears than Blessing 2, possibly because of the way Thieaudio molds the nozzles.
Sound-wise, these are definitely Harman-inspired, but adjusted to reduce the upper midrange just a touch. As a result, its midrange is correct without the shoutiness of some Harman-inspired IEMs. It's not as harsh or unforgiving as what I imagine reading reviews. No complain whatsoever from me, but I'm not amazed either. _I would rate 4/5 - Good._
Bass is deep, strong, and detached from the midrange. Whether this detachment is "clean" or "incoherent" is up to you to decide. If I have to nitpick, I would say the bass is a bit less textured that what I expect, but the sub bass is so good that I don't mind much. _I would rate 4.5/5 - Very good._
I don't know that the fuzz is about with EST treble. I could not detect any unusual characteristics with Monarch Mk. II. The treble is crisp, clean, well extended, and not harsh. I did not hear sibilance with the stock tips.
Resolution is top-notch. It is up there with Andromeda, U12t, and others at the summit. There might be some with better resolutions, I don't think I need more, even though I am a resolution addict. _I would rate this 5/5 - Outstanding._
Soundstage is large but lacks a little bit of magic of Andromeda to be truely "holographic". The slightly more aggressive ear gain peaking at 3k pushes everything a bit closer than Andromeda and U12t. _I would say 4/5 - Good._
If you find Andromeda too flat and boring, Monarch might be the one for you, since they are exactly the same price in Australia.
All of the "ratings" are preliminary, btw. If I have more time to A/B, the rating might drop and I might dig out more issues.






Before we finish, let's talk V16 Divinity.

More sensitive than Monarch. I use the same volume as Andromeda 2020.
Fit is different. V16 locks to my ears and isolates better than Monarch.
It is resolving. Perhaps slightly more than Monarch and Andromeda? It's hard to say because at this level, they are very very close. I don't think resolution would drive your purchase decision when you reach this TOTL level.
The mid-treble is less forward than Monarch.
The bass is not as fun, but perhaps a bit more refined. I was neither impressed nor annoyed by the bass.
Soundstage is more or less Monarch level.
I think it is a bit too expensive for what it is.


You can find graphs on my measurement database here.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! For all Ety-heads in the house and fans of reference tuning, here's my review of DROP x Etymotic ERX, Drop's latest collaboration product with the legendary IEM company - Etymotic. It includes graphs, comparisons and insight into how it fares against the classic legend - ER4XR. Have a read and let me know if you have any questions for me. Cheers!

DROP + Etymotic ERX​


----------



## unifutomaki

Interesting to see the ERX come with a thicker but cheaper-looking cable vis-a-vis the EVO, as well as what look like Westone tips. I’ve already ordered a set of Westone tips to try with my EVO


----------



## ldo77

I don't understand the choice of this proprietary Estron T2 connectors ?


----------



## unifutomaki

ldo77 said:


> I don't understand the choice of this proprietary Estron T2 connectors ?


From a business standpoint it makes perfect sense


----------



## ldo77

unifutomaki said:


> From a business standpoint it makes perfect sense


 😄👍


----------



## Carpet

If you chose a hard to find connector then people don't have many options to buy 3rd party cables. Then you can overprice your own cables because people can't find better quality or cheaper cables. Of course people who consider product support when they make purchases, are less likely to buy your products at all, because of the poor compatibility. 

Moral of the story: if a manufacturers is making their products incompatible , buy someone else's.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> If you chose a hard to find connector then people don't have many options to buy 3rd party cables. Then you can overprice your own cables because people can't find better quality or cheaper cables. Of course people who consider product support when they make purchases, are less likely to buy your products at all, because of the poor compatibility.
> 
> Moral of the story: if a manufacturers is making their products incompatible , buy someone else's.


Unless you don’t care about cables as long as it works (see yours truly) 

Come to think about it, my current IEM collection spans across almost all available IEM connector types out there:

EVO (T2)
Acoustune RS1 (Pentaconn Ear)
Sora 2 (solder )
final A4000 (recessed 2pin with notch)
ESX (standard 2pin (ish))
Tin P1 (MMCX)

I’m only missing Audio Technica’s A2DC..


----------



## Carpet

unifutomaki said:


> Unless you don’t care about cables as long as it works (see yours truly)
> 
> Come to think about it, my current IEM collection spans across almost all available IEM connector types out there:
> 
> ...


After starting With KZs and QDC connectors I was upset at having to buy .78 2 pin cables. Then came .75 2 pin cables, until I later found out that the .78 works okay in those, just tell the IEM to hold it's breath the first time. After getting a TFZ to go on my BL-03 I swore then I wasn't going any further and MMCX weren't going to happen.

Then TinHifi, TRN TA1 and eventually AudioSense came along..... 

I am firm now. No More! I am running out of space for my "Spare Cable" collection.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Interesting to see the ERX come with a thicker but cheaper-looking cable vis-a-vis the EVO, as well as what look like Westone tips. I’ve already ordered a set of Westone tips to try with my EVO



Well Westone was bought over by the parent company that also owns Etymotics: https://www.inearmonitor.org/in-ear...idation-westone-audio-acquired-by-lucid-audio

Ya but those proprietary connectors are just a lame cashgrab.


----------



## Animagus (Aug 28, 2022)

Regardless of my criticism about DROP and Etymotic choosing to go with T2 over 2-pin/MMCX on the ERX, I actually quite like the T2 connector, much more than MMCX! Even though they both use a similar style of connection, T2 makes it way easier to plug and unplug the cable, has a consistent reassuring click every time you plug the connector and has a much smoother swivel. MMCX is unpredictable and not all sockets and connectors are manufactured to the same tolerance. Even with the highest quality MMCX connectors and sockets I've tried in all these years, universal consistency isn't there and it can be frustrating at times. Not all MMCX male connectors plug into all sockets as consistently, some plug in but are so tight that they don't swivel properly and some outright refuse to plug in.

*To me, T2 comes across as the better design - It is highly durable, has no intermittence problem, there is minimal socket wear to last a long time (unlike MMCX), has a stable pull force, has an IP-67 rating and is highly reliable (enough to be used in medical industry). *

My criticism has more to do about it not being widely adopted, not being offered by a lot of 3rd party cable manufactures at the moment (though some do) and mainly our inability to use the several 2-pin/MMCX premium cables we audiophiles generally already own, than anything about the T2 connector itself. I just wish more cable manufacturers gave it a go because it is good! Maybe this is exactly how it would be adopted more widely - when IEM companies like Etymotic, 64 Audio and Ultimate Ears (who already offer it) make a strong case for it, for cable manufacturers to start offering it as a standard option on their cables too (hint - Apple and the headphone jack).

*Also, just saw that Effect Audio have now started offering the T2 (IPX) connector in their excellent ConX system (swappable cable connectors) but I didn't get one in the ConX system I got with the Code 51 some time back. It's now offered in the package. PlusSound and Satin Audio also offer T2 (IPX) connectors on custom cables. All updated in my review. 

All these companies actually offer T2 (IPX) on their products -*


----------



## Nick24JJ (Aug 28, 2022)

dharmasteve said:


> This might interest some people, an IMR Acoustics Hybrid IEM with a 10mm CNT ADLC coated driver and Bone Conduction......the IMR Na Le. It comes with numerous filters and nozzles and a choice of 2.5, 3.5, 4.4mm cables.
> 
> https://imracoustics.com/collections/instock/products/na-le-hybrid


Hello, I would be interested in this. Do you know IF they will play well together with a FiiO UTWS5?

*EDIT: *Well... I've just placed my order for the Na-Le. It will be my first IMR IEM. I hope I will not regret it.


----------



## Carpet (Aug 28, 2022)

Animagus said:


> Regardless of my criticism about DROP and Etymotic choosing to go with T2 over 2-pin/MMCX on the ERX, I actually quite like the T2 connector, much more than MMCX! Even though they both use a similar style of connection, T2 makes it way easier to plug and unplug the cable, has a consistent reassuring click every time you plug the connector and has a much smoother swivel. MMCX is unpredictable and not all sockets and connectors are manufactured to the same tolerance. Even with the highest quality MMCX connectors and sockets I've tried in all these years, universal consistency isn't there and it can be frustrating at times. Not all MMCX male connectors plug into all sockets as consistently, some plug in but are so tight that they don't swivel properly and some outright refuse to plug in.
> 
> *To me, T2 comes across as the better design - It is highly durable, has no intermittence problem, there is minimal socket wear to last a long time (unlike MMCX), has a stable pull force, has an IP-67 rating and is highly reliable (enough to be used in medical industry). *
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the best option isn't always adopted as a standard. Remember Beta vs VHS, what wins is big companies throwing vast amounts of money into marketing. We the consumer end up with inferior and more expensive products. All this so large players can make a killing, by licensing their tech to competitors. We also see product development focusing on avoidance of intellectual property infringements, rather than product improvement. Hell, we even get corporates buying out companies with better products, simply to close down competition. Monopolies are bad for innovation.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nick24JJ said:


> Hello, I would be interested in this. Do you know IF they will play well together with a FiiO UTWS5?


I don;t have the FiiO UTWS5 so I honestly don't know. I can say that all my IMR IEMs play well with the Quedelix 5K on Bluetooth. You would have to like a lot of Bass Sauce to enjoy IMR IEMs, top class bass is their forte, but the Na Le could be different although I doubt it. The IMR Dark Matter and IMR Zenith II have some of the best bass I've ever heard.


----------



## Nick24JJ (Aug 28, 2022)

dharmasteve said:


> I don;t have the FiiO UTWS5 so I honestly don't know. I can say that all my IMR IEMs play well with the Quedelix 5K on Bluetooth. You would have to like a lot of Bass Sauce to enjoy IMR IEMs, top class bass is their forte, but the Na Le could be different although I doubt it. The IMR Dark Matter and IMR Zenith II have some of the best bass I've ever heard.


Thank you for your reply! The Bass is crucial in my listening experience because 90% of the time I am listening to Electronica (from Amazon Music Unlimited, YouTube and UAPP) from my phone using my UTWS5s over Bluetooth (LHDC codec). I hope Na-Le will preserve the quality of the bass you are currently experiencing. The discount price made me give them a shot. We will see in December/January...

All the best!


----------



## unifutomaki

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the best option isn't always adopted as a standard. Remember Beta vs VHS, what wins is big companies throwing vast amounts of money into marketing. We the consumer end up with inferior and more expensive products. All this so large players can make a killing, by licensing their tech to competitors. We also see product development focusing on avoidance of intellectual property infringements, rather than product improvement. Hell, we even get corporates buying out companies with better products, simply to close down competition. Monopolies are bad for innovation.


But Ety probably doesn’t need the whole industry to settle on T2, they just need to ensure that most users will source replacement cables from either them or Linum. If you feel extra special, you could import this Onso cable from e-Earphone in Japan for 27500 yen


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Unless you don’t care about cables as long as it works (see yours truly)
> 
> Come to think about it, my current IEM collection spans across almost all available IEM connector types out there:
> 
> ...


my ATH-E40 remains the biggest cable eater in my IEM line up.
i bought like 4 cable for that thing (2 broke in connector (including og cable), 1 broke in mic part, and somewhat not so good backup is the only one left)


----------



## baskingshark

New KBEAR IEM, the Rosefinch.






https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...TYku6ofuqWyiZ9cVk1BdCz5CZ1KoVZW8pwvfDDCrR43fl


----------



## Animagus

unifutomaki said:


> But Ety probably doesn’t need the whole industry to settle on T2, they just need to ensure that most users will source replacement cables from either them or Linum. If you feel extra special, you could import this Onso cable from e-Earphone in Japan for 27500 yen



That's what I just mentioned in my post above - Effect Audio, PlusSound, Satin Audio, etc. all offer cables with T2 (IPX) connectors now. 64 Audio, Ultimate Ears, Westone and other IEM manufacturers also offer their IEMs with T2 connectors now, primarily because it is a solid connector with an IP-67 rating.

T2 (IPX) connectors are not proprietary to Etymotic. They were designed and are made by a company called Estron. Yes, Etymotic does sell cables, like all other IEM manufacturers do but you are not limited in ordering just from Etymotic. You can order cables from any cable manufacturer that offers T2 connectors, like the ones I stated above, including one single EA ConX cable which you can use with any ConX connector.


----------



## cqtek

I finished my review of the TempoTec Variations V6 and left all the information here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-owners-thread.958841/page-5#post-17118199


----------



## Jmop

nraymond said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems


Form looks good with that smooth inside. I'll be here for the measurements!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 28, 2022)

Kinera Celest Gumiho Universal IEM goes on sale September 1st....for $49.


----------



## RingingEars

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the best option isn't always adopted as a standard. Remember Beta vs VHS, what wins is big companies throwing vast amounts of money into marketing. We the consumer end up with inferior and more expensive products. All this so large players can make a killing, by licensing their tech to competitors. We also see product development focusing on avoidance of intellectual property infringements, rather than product improvement. Hell, we even get corporates buying out companies with better products, simply to close down competition. Monopolies are bad for innovation.


----------



## SartWaiting

baskingshark said:


> New KBEAR IEM, the Rosefinch.


Is there any information in the post other than the picture? (I don't have access to fb 😪)


----------



## Carpet (Aug 30, 2022)

SartWaiting said:


> Is there any information in the post other than the picture? (I don't have access to fb 😪)


So far that appears to be it, a picture and the name. It seems to fit into the Robin/Lark naming scheme and has a metal faceplate. The cable looks pretty basic, so it isn't likely to be an upmarket offering. KBEAR doesn't do all BA IEMs, so it's going to be a single DD or a hybrid. The Ink was a disappointment, harsh "V" tuning is hardly innovative for 2022.

Unless it's yet another planar? KBEAR has experience with I3 and I3 Pro through it's sister company TRI. The included cable looks a bit substandard for that, although CCA PLA13 comes with a cheap cable.

Edit: I forgot about the KBEAR Neon


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> So far that appears to be it, a picture and the name. It seems to fit into the Robin/Lark naming scheme and has a metal faceplate. The cable looks pretty basic, so it isn't likely to be an upmarket offering. KBEAR doesn't do all BA IEMs, so it's going to be a single DD or a hybrid. The Ink was a disappointment, harsh "V" tuning is hardly innovative for 2022.
> 
> Unless it's yet another planar? KBEAR has experience with I3 and I3 Pro through it's sister company TRI. The included cable looks a bit substandard for that, although CCA PLA13 comes with a cheap cable.



Actually KBEAR had a pure BA IEM, the KBEAR Neon (single BA). It supposedly used the same drivers as some of the Etymotics and was a bullet shaped design with deep insertion, like their Etymotic brethren.

It was a midcentric set which was quite unique, as there aren't that many pure single BA types in the budget arena. However, like most single BA types, it inherited some weaknesses which are generally inherent to single BA sets - ie sub-bass roll off, higher treble roll off, BA timbre and not the most technically proficient.




SartWaiting said:


> Is there any information in the post other than the picture? (I don't have access to fb 😪)



So far no further info, but I'm sure we will find out more soon.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Being an IEM engineer for Chi-Fi manufacturers seems like a nightmare. Constant pressure to develop new stuffs that are cheap, carry unique house sound, yet audiophile-approved at the same time. Sometimes I wonder how these engineers think about the reviews that we write ("no no no, we did not design this IEMs for those criteria, you w**ker")


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> Being an IEM engineer for Chi-Fi manufacturers seems like a nightmare. Constant pressure to develop new stuffs that are cheap, carry unique house sound, yet audiophile-approved at the same time. Sometimes I wonder how these engineers think about the reviews that we write ("no no no, we did not design this IEMs for those criteria, you w**ker")



True that. If you see the weekly releases coming from CHIFI land, majority of the budget IEMs (maybe 70 - 80%) seem to be sidegrades. Around 10 - 20% are awful and are thrashed on release, and maybe only 10% really are stellar or ground-breaking IEMs that stand the test of time and are still talked about months after release.

But CHIFI IEMs are probably cheap to produce - no worries about patents/licenses, sometimes questionable QC, cheap labour/parts, not so much spent on advertising - so I guess even if the 70 - 80% don't sell well, they can reuse the parts for a next IEM release. Also they just need to hope 1 IEM makes it big; throw as much stuff on the wall, and something will finally stick and be the golden ticket for them. The west is also not their main market, as they can sell stuff back to their 1 billion strong local mainland Chinese population, who might prefer a different tuning in IEMs (? female poison boosted upper mids/treble).

There are also some ways to also "game the system" and minimize risk - eg show nice graphs pre-release so the measurebators (I'm one of em) get excited, tune stuff to the Harman curve (can't really go wrong), use waifu anime girls on their packaging, or get big name tuners to stamp their name on the IEM, or use exotic drivers (for example the planar hype of this year).


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Being an IEM engineer for Chi-Fi manufacturers seems like a nightmare. Constant pressure to develop new stuffs that are cheap, carry unique house sound, yet audiophile-approved at the same time. Sometimes I wonder how these engineers think about the reviews that we write ("no no no, we did not design this IEMs for those criteria, you w**ker")



Smiling back at your boss who has just told you he needs a new IEM, that will beat the new IEM that your competitor just released. They had 4 months to come up with that one. He want's yours in production by the end of the week, and it has to be better! Did I mention that the factory that supplies you with the necessary parts is temporarily shut down with Covid.


Yep, sounds like a fun job! 



baskingshark said:


> True that. If you see the weekly releases coming from CHIFI land, majority of the budget IEMs (maybe 70 - 80%) seem to be sidegrades. Around 10 - 20% are awful and are thrashed on release, and maybe only 10% really are stellar or ground-breaking IEMs that stand the test of time and are still talked about months after release.
> 
> But CHIFI IEMs are probably cheap to produce - no worries about patents/licenses, sometimes questionable QC, cheap labour/parts, not so much spent on advertising - so I guess even if the 70 - 80% don't sell well, they can reuse the parts for a next IEM release. Also they just need to hope 1 IEM makes it big; throw as much stuff on the wall, and something will finally stick and be the golden ticket for them. The west is also not their main market, as they can sell stuff back to their 1 billion strong local mainland Chinese population, who might prefer a different tuning in IEMs (? female poison boosted upper mids/treble).
> 
> There are also some ways to also "game the system" and minimize risk - eg show nice graphs pre-release so the measurebators (I'm one of em) get excited, tune stuff to the Harman curve (can't really go wrong), use waifu anime girls on their packaging, or get big name tuners to stamp their name on the IEM, or use exotic drivers (for example the planar hype of this year).



I wonder if we looked carefully enough we would find that the drivers in these IEMs had been soldered and unsoldered four or five times as they took up temporary residence in unsuccessful releases?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Aug 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> They had 4 months to come up with that one.


FYI, I learned recently that Meze (the guy) took 4 years to finish designing Advar  

Anyhow, back to the topic. Any news about the new Kinera planar yet? I have never seen Kinera around head-fi, so I guess there is no review tour ever. Time to open my wallet, I guess.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> FYI, I learned recently that Meze (the guy) took 4 years to finish designing Advar
> 
> Anyhow, back to the topic. Any news about the new Kinera planar yet? I have never seen Kinera around head-fi, so I guess there is no review tour ever. Time to open my wallet, I guess.



There's some first impressions for the Kinera Planar here:



But this is probably not the final release tuning.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks better than their first swing at it:


sounds the same as 3.5mm from iPhone 5 
Heavy, more for stationary use


----------



## r31ya (Aug 28, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> There's some first impressions for the Kinera Planar here:
> 
> 
> 
> But this is probably not the final release tuning.



It seems kinera send several pre production unit to reviewers.
i saw some dude on facebook says he have tried kinera planar pre production as i google for info
but since i don't know who he is and whether its impartial or not, i didn't bother with it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> It seems kinera send several pre production unit to reviewers.
> i saw some dude on facebook says he have tried kinera planar pre production as i google for info
> but since i don't know who he is and whether its impartial or not, i didn't bother with it.


Lifting the treble (with a BA)  seems cool.


----------



## Carpet (Aug 28, 2022)

It seems KZ has put out another IEM : KZ ZS10 Pro X​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004686800886.html











*KZ ZSN Pro X 1BA+1DD Hybrid technology Metal In Ear Earphones HIFI Bass Earbuds Monitor Headphone Sport Noise Cancelling Headset*​Specification                                                                                                   

1. Product Name: Original KZ ZSN PROXIn-ear Earphone
  2. Brand: KZ
  3. Model: ZSN PROX
  4. Earphone type: In-ear
  5. Impedance: 25Ω
  6. Earphone sensitivity: 112dB/mW
  7. Frequency range: 7-40000Hz
   8.  Interface: 3.5mm Gilded
   9. Plug Type: L curved
 10.Cable Length: 1.2m±3cm
 11.Color: Gold,Black，Royal blue
 12.Whether with cable: Yes
 13.Earphone interface: 2Pin connector
 14.Whether with mic: Optional
 15.Whether can replacement cable: Yes
 16.Driver unit: 1BA+1DD hybrid driver unit（10mm DD*1+30095 BA*1）

*4 New Upgrades As Always Professional*
1.Configuration upgrade,
Acoustic black technology-by resetting the magnetic gap and the diaphragm, a new and powerful performance of the double-stab moving coil.
2.Sound quality upgrade
Black Technology's large-format double-spur dynamic drive + 30095 classic balanced armature brings amazing sound appeal.
3.Cable upgrade
The standard high-purity silver-plated wire that HiFi players love to enhance high-frequency extension and low-frequency fullness.
4.Upgraded appearance
Metal and resin are mixed and matched, and the new bright color scheme brings another unique beauty.

*Please note:* KZ headset is planning to update the cable, if you receive a different cable, please don't be surprised, it is a new cable, the picture is being updated, the old and new cables are shipped randomly.
If you have any questions, please leave a message to me, thank you!
Have a nice shopping!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> It seems KZ has put out another IEM : KZ ZS10 Pro X​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004686800886.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, the graph of ZS10 Pro X is not bad! Less than 10db ear gain, 6k dip for sibilance control, large bass. If the graph is true, KZ has been learning. The way they display the graph puts them at a disadvantage comparing to others though.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> It seems KZ has put out another IEM : KZ ZS10 Pro X​https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004686800886.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They ran out of "pro" monikers so they had to use an "X" behind the "pro". Such are the weekly releases from KZ that maybe if you wait a couple of weeks, a "Pro" version of this will again be released again by KZ LOLOL.


But on a serious note, the KZ ZS10 Pro was quite decent when it was released like 3 years back. V shaped, decent technicalities, just a bit boomy in the bass/shouty at the upper frequencies and a bit of metallic timbre, but it was one of the more recommended budget hybrids for a few months back then. Their predecessor, the KZ ZS10 (non pro), was also V shaped with a big bleeding bass and a bit of an uncomfortable fit, and wasn't that great, but the KZ ZS 10 Pro was quite good, so hope this new Pro X thing will be tuned well.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 29, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> They ran out of "pro" monikers so they had to use an "X" behind the "pro". Such are the weekly releases from KZ that maybe if you wait a couple of weeks, a "Pro" version of this will again be released again by KZ LOLOL.
> 
> 
> But on a serious note, the KZ ZS10 Pro was quite decent when it was released like 3 years back. V shaped, decent technicalities, just a bit boomy in the bass/shouty at the upper frequencies and a bit of metallic timbre, but it was one of the more recommended budget hybrids for a few months back then. Their predecessor, the KZ ZS10 (non pro), was also V shaped with a big bleeding bass and a bit of an uncomfortable fit, and wasn't that great, but the KZ ZS 10 Pro was quite good, so hope this new Pro X thing will be tuned well.


two aspect of KZ that improved since then is,
Bass detail (texturing) is better and less blunt compared to old KZ
Treble control, less sibilant and metalic but sometimes a bit too much precaution to a point sometimes the treble is rolled off early.

this should be interesting, i wonder they could stand toe to toe with TRN-ST5 who have same 1 dd, 4 ba setup but a bit pricier ZS10ProX $39 vs ST5 $59
---
Graph comparison to old ZS10Pro and ZES by HKS1104 from KZ Discord


----------



## RCracer777 (Aug 29, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New KBEAR IEM, the Rosefinch.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...TYku6ofuqWyiZ9cVk1BdCz5CZ1KoVZW8pwvfDDCrR43fl


Nice to see the third IEM in the songbird line, probably another hybrid. Let's see if this one can beat the Lark. The Robin fell short of the mark having sub par technicality's and poor detail retrieval, especially considering the fact that it's a 4+1 hybrid. That said it did have good coherency and tonality.


----------



## Redcarmoose

They come as screen printed or plain. Someone asked if they could have a black and white set, and Kinera said yes!

They go on-sale September 1st, $49.00.


----------



## saldsald

I just skip all the non-metal shells IEMs so I don't have to buy too many of them.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 29, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I just skip all the non-metal shells IEMs so I don't have to buy too many of them.


I find I like both, but the resonance properties seem to infuse the signature with an intrinsic sound profile? Meaning aluminum sounds one way, brass another, wood another and resin another.....so on and so on. Amazingly Noble Audio offered special brass editions of the Encore. I only have heard the aluminum version.......supposedly brass sounds more brassy?

IEMs can at times be like guitar bodies or violin resonance chambers, thus reflecting the quality of the material used. Obviously some more, some less, maybe some not at all?


----------



## saldsald (Aug 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> I find I like both, but the resonance properties seem to infuse the signature with an intrinsic sound profile? Meaning aluminum sounds one way, brass another, wood another and resin another.....so on and so on.


Personally I like the resonance characteristics of lighter metal shells such as magnesium alloy and aluminium but in general I think it depends on the weight of the shell not the material of the metal shell. I remeber the Tri i3 having rather heavy shells and I didn't like that heavy feeling injected into the sound so I sold it. ( I actually experimented with the super cheap EDX and transplanted the driver into a heavy metal shell to confirm that) Plastic shells especially those with plastic nozzles all sound plasticky to me and those with metal nozzles are better. Maybe all just my imaginations thou   .


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> Personally I like the resonance characteristics of lighter metal shells such as magnesium alloy and aluminium but in general I think it depends on the weight of the shell not the meterail of the metal. I remeber the Tri i3 having rather heavy shells and I didn't like that heavy feeling injected into the sound so I sold it. Plastic shells especially those with plastic nozzles all sound plasticky to me and those with metal nozzles are better. Maybe all just my imaginations thou   .


Yes, that is cool, thinking even the nozzle has an affect. Truly I’m lost as I don’t have anyway to truly test the affects of different material. Though I remember the BGVP DM6 with 5 BAs and a resin shell being a little buzzy? Haha. That’s the thing, you would have to hear the IEM made with different materials!


----------



## saldsald (Aug 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, that is cool, thinking even the nozzle has an affect. Truly I’m lost as I don’t have anyway to truly test the affects of different material. Though I remember the BGVP DM6 with 5 BAs and a resin shell being a little buzzy? Haha. That’s the thing, you would have to hear the IEM made with different materials!


If you check out Acoustune they do have some IEMs that come with different metal shells but the same driver inside such as copper vs aluminium. So it's actually feasible to test just some may lose an arm or a leg.

There is another reason to get metal shell IEMs over plastic one which is the cost of the shells, lol. I think a new shell costs about 100-300 yuan a pair to make and you can guess how much cheaper it is to make an IEM out of plastic. Considering also the low cost of the drivers and the resonance properties maybe it is always better to get a metal ones, at least for me.


----------



## Ace Bee

Even though I have not visited this thread for long (catching up, currently at 4282), I am almost sure that there is not much interest in the Hiby Lasya, the underdog of 2022 in my opinion. I have yet to experience such a refined tuning under $200, which does not resort to flashy upper mid and treble to bedazzle the listener, but rather focuses on the organic midrange along with an open & airy presentation to make the listener feel at ease and content. Here is my at length review of the same:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-lasya.25890/review/29122/


----------



## Carpet (Aug 29, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I just skip all the non-metal shells IEMs so I don't have to buy too many of them.



I do have a soft spot for resin shells. The inclusion of 3D printed integral sound tubes is an advantage, and they don't chill my ears in the cold. 3D printing and CNC milling have made a huge difference to making prototypes and small production runs. Materials make a huge difference with anything acoustic related. Just mention tonewoods on a guitar forum, but bring popcorn, and be prepared to duck!

Were there any differences in the tuning nozzles of the Kato, other than one being stainless and the other brass?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> Even though I have not visited this thread for long (catching up, currently at 4282), I am almost sure that there is not much interest in the Hiby Lasya, the underdog of 2022 in my opinion. I have yet to experience such a refined tuning under $200, which does not resort to flashy upper mid and treble to bedazzle the listener, but rather focuses on the organic midrange along with an open & airy presentation to make the listener feel at ease and content. Here is my at length review of the same:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-lasya.25890/review/29122/



TIL that HiBy has IEM


----------



## InvisibleInk

o0genesis0o said:


> TIL that HiBy has IEM



Five or more actually. They are having their 4th anniversary sale now.

https://store.hiby.com/collections/anniversary-sale


----------



## PROblemdetected

InvisibleInk said:


> Five or more actually. They are having their 4th anniversary sale now.
> 
> https://store.hiby.com/collections/anniversary-sale


I've got the seeds II nice pick for 89$
Relaxed U-Shape with a deeper bass


----------



## m9sfer

CCA PLA 13: New review
Vivir Digital Unboxings


----------



## kmmbd

The Quloos MC01 sounds really nice. Similar in tone to the L&P W2 at a lower cost. Power draw is a bit on the high side though with the highest level of digital power filtration.


----------



## RingingEars

Ace Bee said:


> Even though I have not visited this thread for long (catching up, currently at 4282), I am almost sure that there is not much interest in the Hiby Lasya, the underdog of 2022 in my opinion. I have yet to experience such a refined tuning under $200, which does not resort to flashy upper mid and treble to bedazzle the listener, but rather focuses on the organic midrange along with an open & airy presentation to make the listener feel at ease and content. Here is my at length review of the same:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-lasya.25890/review/29122/


If it get an award for aesthetics alone it's a winner. They are pretty.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> I do have a soft spot for resin shells. The inclusion of 3D printed integral sound tubes is an advantage, and they don't chill my ears in the cold. 3D printing and CNC milling have made a huge difference to making prototypes and small production runs. Materials make a huge difference with anything acoustic related. Just mention tonewoods on a guitar forum, but bring popcorn, and be prepared to duck!
> 
> Were there any differences in the tuning nozzles of the Kato, other than one being stainless and the other brass?


Yea I understand the advantages. I always wonder if using sound tubes is a better idea than just mounting the drivers inside the shell as the resonance only happens within the plastic tubes but not the shell. I guess that may let us hear better separations but hurting the coherence as you may essier hear the sound from individual drivers but the overall sound is not mixed until reaching the ear canal.

The better analogy is probably flutes made of different materials and I personally prefer the sound of baroque flutes which is made of wood. I hope to see more IEMs made of wood, haha.

I don't have the Kato but I think Moondrop just failed to differentiate the sound of the two nozzles with different materials.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Were there any differences in the tuning nozzles of the Kato, other than one being stainless and the other brass?



The brass nozzles give a tinge more warmth with a slightly thicker note weight, though with a slight loss in resolution. The silver nozzles give less heft in the music body, but provide slightly better clarity.

But they are extremely subtle changes, not totally night-and-day changes.


----------



## Carpet (Aug 30, 2022)

m9sfer said:


> CCA PLA 13: New review
> Vivir Digital Unboxings


I don't speak Spanish unfortunately. If someone could provide a TL : DR summary in English, I'd be really grateful.


----------



## r31ya

Published graph of ZS10ProX compared to Shimin Li
if the actual product measure the same, it looks pretty nice.
it seems a bit more dip on 4~5k to control those 4 BA
Let's see how they manage coherence.


----------



## Jmop

I just hear this in my head whenever I see one of those huge 10k dips.


----------



## fidshimmer

nraymond said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems


----------



## fidshimmer (Aug 30, 2022)

nraymond said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP Melody yet?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/bgvp-introduces-melody-latest-flagship-single-dynamic-driver-iems


I ordered mine 14 days ago from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804422894653.html?  and received them today

First impressions, sound is soft and relaxed,  bass is good but not overwhelming, seem to be less efficient then other iems I have, ( seem to be using 30% more volume on my SMSL HO100 then my Fiio FH7 which are  rated  16 ohm and 111dB/mW Sensitivity : note these  BGVP Melody are rated 18 ohm 106dB/mw Sensitivity , I think they need some burn in.

Treble is well defined with lots of air but is not harsh or strident.

Build quality is great,  3/1 cable is very very nice, better connector then TRN T2 or TX
Imaging is good, note separation is also good.

Male Vocals are forward and thick,  acoustic guitar is very sparkly.
Female Vocals are also forward and nicely weighted.  Chrissie Hynde’s voice on first Pretenders album never sounded better to me.

Bass Slam is impressive in “Morph the Cat” by Donald Fagen, Mid bass is clear and unmuddied.

Could this be my new Daily driver?

evaluated with supplied  bass medium ear-tips  and stock gold color “balance” filter using SMSL D-6 DAC and SMSL HO 100 headphone amp on low gain setting.

Not sure they are worth 5 X the cost of 7Hz Salnote Zero, but the supplied cable is better then some $50 cables in my collection.  The build quality and small size is much better then 7Hz Salnote Zero.

The boxing was flagsghip level, good selection of tips and large pu leather case is of good quality.  Extra $7 for the 3/1 cable was a great deal.


----------



## DynamicEars

Surf Monkey said:


> MUSE HiFi continues to release odd looking products. This time it’s another dongle dac/amp:
> 
> US $149.00 | MUSEHIFI M3 DAC ES9838Q2M DSD256 Headphone Amplifier with Double 3.5mm/4.4mm Support Type-c and Lightning
> 
> ...


Reload.. reload..

Give me a mag! Seriously it looked like military stuff either handgun magazine or modern lighter. Not particularly bad design, just odd.


----------



## Surf Monkey

DynamicEars said:


> Reload.. reload..
> 
> Give me a mag! Seriously it looked like military stuff either handgun magazine or modern lighter. Not particularly bad design, just odd.



Looks like some kind of vape mod box to me.


----------



## unifutomaki

DynamicEars said:


> Reload.. reload..
> 
> Give me a mag! Seriously it looked like military stuff either handgun magazine or modern lighter. Not particularly bad design, just odd.





Surf Monkey said:


> Looks like some kind of vape mod box to me.



Well, if you can’t differentiate on sound…


----------



## PROblemdetected

fidshimmer said:


> I ordered mine 14 days ago from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804422894653.html?  and received them today
> 
> First impressions, sound is soft and relaxed,  bass is good but not overwhelming, seem to be less efficient then other iems I have, ( seem to be using 30% more volume on my SMSL HO100 then my Fiio FH7 which are  rated  16 ohm and 111dB/mW Sensitivity : note these  BGVP Melody are rated 18 ohm 106dB/mw Sensitivity , I think they need some burn in.
> 
> ...


BGVP always gets my attention, but on the last releases (except this one) I don't like the design of the capsule.

Anyways, Its a nice brand to jump in? What model should I try?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Aug 30, 2022)

FH7s is here! Currently available on Aliexpress for around AUD $600, more expensive than Blessing 2, roughly the same price as Dunu Vulkan. I'm curious to see FH7s vs Vulkan. Let's see if the former can out-resolve the latter. The graph of FH7s is a bit scary though. I will try to have a listen and share some impression when a demo unit arrives at the local hifi store.

Fiio has their own ear tips as well. Fiio's tips vs Moondrop's Spring tips, anyone?


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> FH7s is here! Currently available on Aliexpress for around AUD $600, more expensive than Blessing 2, roughly the same price as Dunu Vulkan. I'm curious to see FH7s vs Vulkan. Let's see if the former can out-resolve the latter. The graph of FH7s is a bit scary though. I will try to have a listen and share some impression when a demo unit arrives at the local hifi store.
> 
> Fiio has their own ear tips as well. Fiio's tips vs Moondrop's Spring tips, anyone?


From an fiio user (currently a fh9, fa7s & fa5) I think is time for a planar or tribird from fiio.

The design of this earphone is not my style


----------



## ldo77

fidshimmer said:


> I ordered mine 14 days ago from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804422894653.html?  and received them today
> 
> First impressions, sound is soft and relaxed,  bass is good but not overwhelming, seem to be less efficient then other iems I have, ( seem to be using 30% more volume on my SMSL HO100 then my Fiio FH7 which are  rated  16 ohm and 111dB/mW Sensitivity : note these  BGVP Melody are rated 18 ohm 106dB/mw Sensitivity , I think they need some burn in.
> 
> ...


A quick compare with kbear Believe ?


----------



## o0genesis0o

PROblemdetected said:


> From an fiio user (currently a fh9, fa7s & fa5) I think is time for a planar or tribird from fiio.
> 
> The design of this earphone is not my style



Tbh, I’m also confused why they need an FH7s when the FH line already has a midrange (FH5s) and a flagship (FH9). 

Oh well, Fiio stuffs were my first exposure to head-fi gears, so I have a soft spot for them. Let’s see how FH7s fare.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 30, 2022)

I am intrigued by their new tips. These will be included with the new FH7S.
Will be interesting to hear what Fiio has done with the new FH7S.


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> I am intrigued by their new tips. These will be included with the new FH7S.
> Will be interesting to hear what Fiio has done with the new FH7S.


I had the same thought.
I hope they will sell it alone.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiio calls the new silicone tips HS18. That means it will probably be sold on their site on aliexpress separately. I know they sold cases and their cables that comes with their earphones separately. I bet if there is a demand for the tips they will sell it.

I will report on the tips and how they do once I get a set of the FH7S.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Sadly Shenzhen city is now under lock down after some cases of Covid 19. This will surely affect delivery times for buds, IEMs, and everything else we love to buy from there. I hope for the best our friends there.


----------



## firesign

o0genesis0o said:


> FH7s is here! Currently available on Aliexpress for around AUD $600, more expensive than Blessing 2, roughly the same price as Dunu Vulkan. I'm curious to see FH7s vs Vulkan. Let's see if the former can out-resolve the latter. The graph of FH7s is a bit scary though. I will try to have a listen and share some impression when a demo unit arrives at the local hifi store.
> 
> Fiio has their own ear tips as well. Fiio's tips vs Moondrop's Spring tips, anyone?


Where is the FH7s graph?


----------



## Dsnuts

Gotta hand it to Fiio. This is how you provide some accessories. Looks like the FH7S also includes their tuning filters as well.


----------



## Dsnuts

Interesting graph. Looking forward to hearing them. About the tips, so it does look like Fiio will sell them on their site.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Gotta hand it to Fiio. This is how you provide some accessories. Looks like the FH7S also includes their tuning filters as well.



That’s crazy.


----------



## cqtek

Carpet said:


> I don't speak Spanish unfortunately. If someone could provide a TLR summary in English, I'd be really grateful.


I asked for them to be reviewed and they said no. 
I speak Spanish but I'm not going to watch a 20 minute video to make a summary, my time is more valuable than that... hahaha. I'm sorry. 
You can see I'm more about writing and not about videos...
Actually, I am also struck by them.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

Surf Monkey said:


> Dsnuts said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta hand it to Fiio. This is how you provide some accessories. Looks like the FH7S also includes their tuning filters as w





Dsnuts said:


> Gotta hand it to Fiio. This is how you provide some accessories. Looks like the FH7S also includes their tuning filters as well.


7 pairs of ear tips and none wide bore one. Good one Fiio


----------



## Surf Monkey

prawdziwysimone said:


> 7 pairs of ear tips and none wide bore one. Good one Fiio



Ha! Good eye.


----------



## jant71

prawdziwysimone said:


> 7 pairs of ear tips and none wide bore one. Good one Fiio


Yeah, I was gonna say 20 pairs of tips and none I would end up using. I find I don't think much of any FiiO included tips I have tried. Not bad but not gonna choose them over better options.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Surf Monkey said:


> That’s crazy.


Well thats a normal FIIO package.

FH9 & FA7S got the same accesories


----------



## PROblemdetected

jant71 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say 20 pairs of tips and none I would end up using. I find I don't think much of any FiiO included tips I have tried. Not bad but not gonna choose them over better options.


The white (balanced) one from FiiO are nice. U should try them 😉


----------



## Surf Monkey

PROblemdetected said:


> Well thats a normal FIIO package.
> 
> FH9 & FA7S got the same accesories



Maybe I should try some of FiiO’s IEMs!


----------



## prawdziwysimone

jant71 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say 20 pairs of tips and none I would end up using. I find I don't think much of any FiiO included tips I have tried. Not bad but not gonna choose them over better options.


True


----------



## PROblemdetected

Surf Monkey said:


> Maybe I should try some of FiiO’s IEMs!


If never try one, definitely you should.

On the top line, the FH9 is nice, better tuned on the highs but I miss the dynamic from FH7.

But the best of the catalogue for my taste is the FA7S, comparing to my old andromedas they are far technical and one of the best layering ability on the sub1000. Really impressive bass for a BA only Iem (can be compared to the SA6 low frequencies)

On DD only iems FiiO didnt achieve the same level of excellence (I dont try the FD7) on FD5 (wich I own) or the FD3 (wich I sold)

Just my two cents


----------



## Surf Monkey

PROblemdetected said:


> If never try one, definitely you should.
> 
> On the top line, the FH9 is nice, better tuned on the highs but I miss the dynamic from FH7.
> 
> ...



Great! Thanks for the advice. I’ll add these two to my “considering” list. For some reason I’ve never actually purchased FiiO’s IEMs. Plenty of their DACs and AMPs, but never phones.


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Aug 30, 2022)

prawdziwysimone said:


> 7 pairs of ear tips and none wide bore one. Good one Fiio


Probably because they want you to use a narrow bore and reduce the upper screaming high's LOL

I like Fiio IEM BTW but still put a 300 filter on the FHE I had.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Interesting graph. Looking forward to hearing them. About the tips, so it does look like Fiio will sell them on their site.



Honestly, I call it scary graph than interesting +15db on 2.5-3khz upper mids is super shouty reference if the graph is true


----------



## Dsnuts

Ya that is what is a bit odd about that tuning though I don't take much stock in these official graphs. 

Will be interesting to hear them. Will see how this one turned out.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Ya that is what is a bit odd about that tuning though I don't take much stock in these official graphs.
> 
> Will be interesting to hear them. Will see how this one turned out.


It might be because of the B&K HATS that Fiio uses to measure. The FF3 also has more ear gain than real life. Perhaps the B&K measures more upper midrange, or our usual IEC711 measures less upper midrange than real life. Just rambling and unfounded assumptions, of course, I don’t know much besides how to use a fake IEC711 coupler from Aliexpress


----------



## bhazard (Sep 1, 2022)

Got the Truthear Zero today. It's so, so close to being excellent, but falls a bit short in the treble range.
Crinacle's graph tool makes a great AutoEQ for it though, which shows (and fixes) some of the treble peaks/dips, but not the clarity/somewhat grainy sound that can be heard in that range at times. Look at 6.8kHz to 10kHz to see where things go a little off in the stock tuning.

Preamp: -6.0 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 20 Hz Gain 4.7 dB Q 0.800
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 87 Hz Gain -0.9 dB Q 1.700
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 170 Hz Gain 1.6 dB Q 2.000
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 300 Hz Gain -1.2 dB Q 1.800
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 810 Hz Gain 0.9 dB Q 1.600
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 1600 Hz Gain -1.4 dB Q 1.500
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 6800 Hz Gain 4.6 dB Q 2.000
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 8100 Hz Gain -7.4 dB Q 2.000
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain 8.3 dB Q 2.000
Filter 10: OFF PK Fc 0 Hz Gain 0.0 dB Q 0.000


----------



## ldo77

PROblemdetected said:


> If never try one, definitely you should.
> 
> On the top line, the FH9 is nice, better tuned on the highs but I miss the dynamic from FH7.
> 
> ...


I bought FH9 (hybrid) and FD7 (mono DD) and these are great iem, with a nice tunning.
For the full BA, I had a quick listening on the FA7, and I really appreciated it.


Surf Monkey said:


> Maybe I should try some of FiiO’s IEMs!


Yes, you should.
Fiio made great iem (recently), in differents technologies (hybrid, full BA, mono DD).

I bought FH9 (hybrid) and FD7 (mono DD) and these are great iem, with a nice tunning.
For the full BA, I had a quick listening on the FA7, and I really appreciated it.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Crosspost of BTR7 official thread 


> Well, some conclusion after receiving my unit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 31, 2022)

Tanchjim OLA bass edition:







Apparently retailing at the same price as the original non-bass version.

https://www.facebook.com/shenzhenau...4QN8C2CQxrPdccPUy22YSNmxhWffM6jKCAxqGfmK2UT4l


Seems like this may be analogous to Tanchjim matching Moondrop's SSP (bassier version) of the Moondrop SSR.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Tanchjim OLA bass edition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember about 10 years ago, this was the common offering. The regular tuning version and the bass versions. I always hated the bass versions except for the VSonic GR07 bass version.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Well, my review of the HE03D its ready, I´m really surprised for this mid-bass earphone. I cant wait for the *HE03AL *already ordered from AE.





_Click on the photo to read the review. Feel free to comment folks! _


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio on Zetian Wu, CCA PLA13, TRI x HBB Kai​​


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I remember about 10 years ago, this was the common offering. The regular tuning version and the bass versions. I always hated the bass versions except for the VSonic GR07 bass version.


Although a bass version of an IEM that has received frequent comments that the bass is deficient is tempting. More of a correction towards a normal tuning than a bass-head version? Maybe they even corrected the short nozzle, that may not be too hard to alter if they CNC the shells.


----------



## unifutomaki

The inTime Sora 2 has quickly risen to the top of my collection as the pair I reach for when I’m not looking for the sort of meditative, all-consuming listening experience that I get from my EVOs. It’s just a really comfortable pair of IEMs with a balanced tuning: a gentle slope in the sub- to mid-bass creating a sense of warmth and weight without bloat, excellent vocal clarity and forward-ness, well-extended and resolving treble without harshness or glare. The overall sound is atmospheric and grand, despite the tiny bullet shells that these have. For the ￥7500 that these cost, I would take these over something like the Aria any day of the week, fixed cable be damned!

In fact, I like them so much I decided to buy them a proper case instead of shoving them in my drawer


----------



## Jmop

PROblemdetected said:


> Crosspost of BTR7 official thread


Cool dac, reminds me of my ignition interlock lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 1, 2022)

*Kinera 10mm SPD ™ ( Square Planar Driver ) + 1BA Silver plated copper + Alloy pure copper cable Price: USD$ 49
Apologize in advance, due to the issue of Matte Finish sandblasting process, these days we found that the defective rate of mass production reached 40%, so we had to change our plan from Matte Finish to Glossy Finish.*


*

*


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

...and will be awaible on 5th September


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mr.HiAudio said:


> ...and will be awaible on 5th September


*Cheers!*


----------



## gadgetgod

Rapt Go Hook-X is my new love. I was hearing a lot of good things about this set and got it the day it came into stock in my country. A known dealer gave me a great deal on the set.

I have experience with different Planar IEMs, P1 max, P1 Plus, Timeless, S12, and Dioko, The Rapt Go Hook X is my absolute favorite among all of these. S12 is a close contender, I just find it too energetic for some genres(Rock to be precise), while the Rapt Go Hook X shows a spacious stage and beautiful separation!! Vocals could be a tad bit better, they are better on S12.

The lower end for an open back is done nicely on the Hook-X, I didn't expect the pair to sound this good!! One issue though, the cable despite being modular is meh. I mean the termination plug gets removed easily, a little extra stretch on the cable and the plug comes out on itself. tried to push it even further but that might just break the cable mechanism.


----------



## yaps66

Redcarmoose said:


> *Kinera 10mm SPD ™ ( Square Planar Driver ) + 1BA Silver plated copper + Alloy pure copper cable Price: USD$ 49
> Apologize in advance, due to the issue of Matte Finish sandblasting process, these days we found that the defective rate of mass production reached 40%, so we had to change our plan from Matte Finish to Glossy Finish.
> 
> 
> *


Man! Those shells look beautiful!


----------



## freelancr

DUNU TALOS Planar IEMs​https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/dunu-talos











> DUNU has specially designed the audio architecture of the latest Tales. They have equipped the pair with a newly-developed 14.6mm planar magnetic driver with an ultra-thin diaphragm, ultra-light silver alloy voice coil, and Neodymium N55 dual-magnetic circuit. This driver has been tuned to deliver excellent clarity throughout a wide frequency band.
> 
> DUNU has also implemented a customized dual Balanced Armature driver unit that is specially tuned for high and ultra-high frequencies. Talos features an innovative switch that allows the users to switch it between Planar or Hybrid Planar IEM. In Planar Mode, the 14.6mm planar driver produces the entire frequency band while in Hybrid planar mode, the dual BA setup enhances your experience with improved resolution and speed in the high-frequency region!!


----------



## gadgetgod

freelancr said:


> DUNU TALOS Planar IEMs​https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/dunu-talos


This looks interesting. 2022 has been a good year for Planar driver IEMs, we have actually got some good sets like the Tin HiFI P1 Max, LETSHUOER S12/Z12, 7Hz Timeless/Dioko, and the RaptGo Hook X. I find each one of these to have a different taste. I wonder what the latest Talos might bring here for us.

Interestedddddd!!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

gadgetgod said:


> This looks interesting. 2022 has been a good year for Planar driver IEMs, we have actually got some good sets like the Tin HiFI P1 Max, LETSHUOER S12/Z12, 7Hz Timeless/Dioko, and the RaptGo Hook X. I find each one of these to have a different taste. I wonder what the latest Talos might bring here for us.
> 
> Interestedddddd!!!!


Switches!


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> Switches!


Correction, a single switch hehe. I just want to see how is the implementation here.


----------



## firesign

gadgetgod said:


> ...
> 
> I have experience with different Planar IEMs, P1 max, P1 Plus, Timeless, S12, and Dioko, The Rapt Go Hook X is my absolute favorite among all of these. S12 is a close contender, I just find it too energetic for some genres(Rock to be precise), while the Rapt Go Hook X shows a spacious stage and beautiful separation!! Vocals could be a tad bit better, they are better on S12.



Precisely rock must be energetic. If there is a music that justifies the treble, it is rock, the harder (metal...) the better. I love the S12 with all my music (progressive and metal).


----------



## gadgetgod

firesign said:


> Precisely rock must be energetic. If there is a music that justifies the treble, it is rock, the harder (metal...) the better. I love the S12 with all my music (progressive and metal).


S12 is a great set none the less, it's just I find Rapt Go Hook X to suit better for my needs. (P.S I also have Z12 Gold Edition on my way).


----------



## firesign

gadgetgod said:


> S12 is a great set none the less, it's just I find Rapt Go Hook X to suit better for my needs. (P.S I also have Z12 Gold Edition on my way).


Weren't you going to save up for a U12t? 😁
💸💸💸


----------



## gadgetgod

firesign said:


> Weren't you going to save up for a U12t? 😁
> 💸💸💸


I am absolutely bad at saving lol. I end up buying a lot of stuff while the main ones just keep on waiting xD


----------



## PROblemdetected

freelancr said:


> DUNU TALOS Planar IEMs​https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/dunu-talos


Any news about price?


----------



## brsdrgn

freelancr said:


> DUNU TALOS Planar IEMs​https://hifigo.com/collections/planar-iems/products/dunu-talos


Oh boy! Depending on the price i might go for these...


----------



## baskingshark

SartWaiting said:


> Is there any information in the post other than the picture? (I don't have access to fb 😪)





RCracer777 said:


> Nice to see the third IEM in the songbird line, probably another hybrid. Let's see if this one can beat the Lark. The Robin fell short of the mark having sub par technicality's and poor detail retrieval, especially considering the fact that it's a 4+1 hybrid. That said it did have good coherency and tonality.



Seems we have some info on the KBEAR Rosefinch:

https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...KZuYZM3RE52NmZmom5efwL9ctjyHsk6yLVXduNQE78iil
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004704526601.html






It is a 10 mm single DD (purportedly biological diaphragm?), release price about $20ish USD.

Store graph (if you trust it), looks basshead:


----------



## baskingshark

To fans of the HZSound Heart Mirror, looks like there is a Pro version of the Heart Mirror incoming:













https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2955010418132901/


Seems like it will come with interchangable 2.5/3.5/4.4 mm modular connector for the cable.


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> Seems we have some info on the KBEAR Rosefinch:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...KZuYZM3RE52NmZmom5efwL9ctjyHsk6yLVXduNQE78iil
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004704526601.html
> ...


Interesting, a single DD in what so far has been a hybrid line. Kinda was expecting a 2BA+1DD but nope.
It probably uses the same 5nm silicon crystal biological diaphragm DD from the lark, which is a capable DD. 

But that tuning, it like a arguably worse take on the Robin. A 13dB Bass boost, what may or may not be a 8K resonance peak and rolled off treble...
I don't think this one is for me.


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> To fans of the HZSound Heart Mirror, looks like there is a Pro version of the Heart Mirror incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one does make me excited, I absolutely love my Heart Mirror. I already know I won't wait for the reviews and get one when they become available.

Actually had a scare with my Heart Mirror yesterday. Got out of my car at work and was running a little late so I rushed a little, leash of my bag got stuck so that didn't help. When I sat down at my desk I took the HM which was hanging around my neck off and the left one was missing. Had a mini heart attack, just put a KBEAR Limpid pro balanced cable on it the previous night and was looking forward to listening to it. 

Hoping it was in the car and not somewhere on the street back home, during a short coffee break went an searched my car and didn't find in or around it. Got even more depressed than I already was. During lunch I decided to search the car again and finally found it in the rails of the seat when my break was almost over. Needless to say that I was relieved to have it back.


----------



## yaps66

gadgetgod said:


> I am absolutely bad at saving lol. I end up buying a lot of stuff while the main ones just keep on waiting xD


Focus bro!


----------



## unifutomaki

yaps66 said:


> Focus bro!


With my current spread of IEMs my bar has been raised considerably when it comes to buying anything new. Is <insert product here> likely to do anything different and/or significantly better than the gear I already own? If no, then life goes on


----------



## gadgetgod

yaps66 said:


> Focus bro!


Yes, need that a lot in my life rn haha. Thanks bro!!


----------



## tendou

RCracer777 said:


> This one does make me excited, I absolutely love my Heart Mirror. I already know I won't wait for the reviews and get one when they become available.
> 
> Actually had a scare with my Heart Mirror yesterday. Got out of my car at work and was running a little late so I rushed a little, leash of my bag got stuck so that didn't help. When I sat down at my desk I took the HM which was hanging around my neck off and the left one was missing. Had a mini heart attack, just put a KBEAR Limpid pro balanced cable on it the previous night and was looking forward to listening to it.
> 
> Hoping it was in the car and not somewhere on the street back home, during a short coffee break went an searched my car and didn't find in or around it. Got even more depressed than I already was. During lunch I decided to search the car again and finally found it in the rails of the seat when my break was almost over. Needless to say that I was relieved to have it back.


I see that you have many IEM. Can you tell me what makes you like Heart Mirror that much?


----------



## yaps66

unifutomaki said:


> With my current spread of IEMs my bar has been raised considerably when it comes to buying anything new. Is <insert product here> likely to do anything different and/or significantly better than the gear I already own? If no, then life goes on


You are preaching to the choir! Sigh!


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> To fans of the HZSound Heart Mirror, looks like there is a Pro version of the Heart Mirror incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was one of the best blind buys I've done so far. I have sympathy for the brand. I hope they won't mess with that one.


----------



## InvisibleInk

RCracer777 said:


> the HM which was hanging around my neck off and the left one was missing. Had a mini heart attack,



A Heart Mirror attack can be very painful, indeed.


----------



## morndewey

Redcarmoose said:


> Switches!


Ugh…switches….


----------



## RCracer777

tendou said:


> I see that you have many IEM. Can you tell me what makes you like Heart Mirror that much?


I will start with saying that the Hear Mirror not my favorite IEM, it's not even in the top 5. But those are also not IEM's that I'll take with me anywhere really, they stay at home. The Heart Mirror entered my daily driver rotation when I bought it and it never left since. It's become the IEM I use the most of all of them but not exclusively, there are about 5 IEM's in that daily driver rotation.

The main reason I love the Heart Mirror is probably the treble. I'm a treble head and prefer technicality over tonality. It's the only IEM under €100,- that can satisfy treble head needs. Which is down to a combination of the neutral bright signature, the technical capabilities and the CNT DD. Ever since getting the Moondrop Starfield (one of the top 5) I've loved the way it does the treble. No other DD can quite do the treble like the CNT. The driver can have so much energy in the treble yet it's clean and delicate at the same time. I can't quite describe it to do it justice. 

Same with the bass, the quantity isn't much compared to other IEM's  but the quality is good. The tonality doesn't suffer because of this more neutral bass at all, it still sounds natural. Sure, EDM and other bass dependent genres won't sound great on the Heart Mirror but for the €35,- I payed I can't expect it to do it all. Got other IEM's for that and it's not like I listen to EDM to begin with.

But it's not the quantity of treble that I'm after, it's the quality. If it was just treble quantity I'm after, the Faaeal Hibiscus would have been one of the better IEM's in my collection but it's one of the worst. Second only to the FiiO FH1s who's treble is just off. I don't mind treble murder if it's done right but it's treble murder done wrong, so wrong. And this is the thing with the Heart Mirror, the quality of the treble is great. It's probably a little on the hot side for most people, but not sibilant at least and definitely no Hibiscus.

Are there IEM's with better treble out there? Yes, but not anywhere near the price of the Heart Mirror.
It's one of those divisive IEM's that if you like it, you'll love it. But if you don't like it, you probably never will.
For me the Heart Mirror is a great sounding, comfortable IEM that I can always reach for and it'll never let me down.


----------



## Carpet

InvisibleInk said:


> A Heart Mirror attack can be very painful, indeed.


So long as you aren't watching a heart attack in the mirror!


----------



## BigGearHunter

Received my blue Katos today and Kinera Idun Golden 2.0. First time I've owned the Kato. Both are enjoyable, the trouble I'm having is that neither of them come close to the Variations. It's really annoying, but still righteous additions to my collection.


----------



## r31ya

BigGearHunter said:


> Received my blue Katos today and Kinera Idun Golden 2.0. First time I've owned the Kato. Both are enjoyable, the trouble I'm having is that neither of them come close to the Variations. It's really annoying, but still righteous additions to my collection.


well, Kato is one class under variation.


----------



## InvisibleInk

BigGearHunter said:


> Both are enjoyable, the trouble I'm having is that neither of them come close to the Variations


 Were you expecting them to?


----------



## BigGearHunter

r31ya said:


> well, Kato is one class under variation.


Sure, I can live with that. Love the way the Kato looks.


InvisibleInk said:


> Were you expecting them to?


Not really, I didn't know what to expect from the Idun though. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dsnuts

A tale of two SuperTFZ IEMs. 


Force 5s are the in the back the gold plated ones are the Force Kings. Believe it or not these two are supposedly stage monitors. 

So I checked both of these out, fresh out of the box these two seems to be using identical drivers in the 11.4mm Graphene diaphragms with dual magnets and housing tweaks to get the best out of the drivers these have.  

The Force 5 sounds more neutral brightish. Reminds me of the sound signature of the Dunu Titan S. But I know better not to judge anything at this stage. A very detailed signature and reference like clarity going on.  While the force King is somewhere between the recent Force 1 and the Force 5.  It seems to me the Force King is a no frills version of the Force 5 using a lesser housing. Speaking of which the Force 5 has one of the most unique looking housings I have seen for an IEM. 

Even though the shape is odd. It fits real nice. Its got kind of a 60s chrome vibe to it. Definitely unique looking and I am hoping the sound shapes up a bit more. Both sets using carbon based dynamics they both will get a good work out before I hear them again but for now. I can see how these are a step up from the Force 1. 

But to be honest I like the looks of the Force 1 way more than the Force King which looks eerily like a housing I have seen being used numerous times for many different manufacturers. I think that is where TFZ kinda cheesed out in order to get the unit cheaper. The good news there is that I can clearly tell TFZ is using an upgraded driver from what I am hearing on both sets. Will be interesting to hear how this shape up with a good work out.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 2, 2022)

I have the Force 1 in the mail to me. Only heard TFZ Queen years ago in Thailand, don’t really remember it? But I did buy the DM6 and Magaosi K5 instead at the time? Man how stuff has changed, the DM6 keeps working it’s way down farther and farther in technicalities when I compare them to today’s stuff!

I’m very surprised at the “Cat Ear Meow” and will have a review up in a few days. Total surprise when I started doing side-by-sides! Amazing sound, I got the plain silver edition.






Dsnuts said:


> A tale of two SuperTFZ IEMs.
> 
> Force 5s are the in the back the gold plated ones are the Force Kings. Believe it or not these two are supposedly stage monitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> Man how stuff has changed, the DM6 keeps working it’s way down farther and farther in technicalities when I compare them to today’s stuff!



yup, but i still keep them around because i still like it though. nowadays i designate the DM6 as my gaming IEMs for my playstation


----------



## Redcarmoose

chinmie said:


> yup, but i still keep them around because i still like it though. nowadays i designate the DM6 as my gaming IEMs for my playstation


Yes, definably holds a quality, I purchased two pairs in 2018! HBB said they were the best IEM ever regardless of price! Talk about starting a fuss! They do still offer a great sound, though I'm more sensitive to their BA buzz, ?


----------



## freelancr

Cat Ear Meow, excuse moi french to me these are more like Dog Tail Howl. A big pile of no no for my tastes.









Even ye olde TRN v80 sound better than these.


----------



## o0genesis0o

freelancr said:


> Cat Ear Meow, excuse moi french to me these are more like Dog Tail Howl. A big pile of no no for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



15 db ear gain in IEM form? So it’s not cat meow, it’s the sound of dying cat   (Or beginner violinist)


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 2, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Cat Ear Meow, excuse moi french to me these are more like Dog Tail Howl. A big pile of no no for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch. I mean graphs don't tell the full story, but tonally, they don't lie for some areas.

15dB pinna gain = *caterwauling*?
Oxford dictionary defines "*caterwaul* (/ˈkatəwɔːl/) as to make a shrill howling or wailing noise like that of a cat".


Anyway, this Cat Ear Meow graph reminds me of another banshee shout-fest, the TRN BA8:


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> To fans of the HZSound Heart Mirror, looks like there is a Pro version of the Heart Mirror incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Since our Heart Mirror is already perfect, we gonna make a "PRO" version of it so it can be "PRO" perfect. We tune it slightly diffrent in treble, maybe up the bass a little bit (hopefully), so the HMirror cult out there won't forget our 1 trick pony, the Mirror"

Jokes aside i definitely will buy this one


----------



## tendou

RCracer777 said:


> I will start with saying that the Hear Mirror not my favorite IEM, it's not even in the top 5. But those are also not IEM's that I'll take with me anywhere really, they stay at home. The Heart Mirror entered my daily driver rotation when I bought it and it never left since. It's become the IEM I use the most of all of them but not exclusively, there are about 5 IEM's in that daily driver rotation.
> 
> The main reason I love the Heart Mirror is probably the treble. I'm a treble head and prefer technicality over tonality. It's the only IEM under €100,- that can satisfy treble head needs. Which is down to a combination of the neutral bright signature, the technical capabilities and the CNT DD. Ever since getting the Moondrop Starfield (one of the top 5) I've loved the way it does the treble. No other DD can quite do the treble like the CNT. The driver can have so much energy in the treble yet it's clean and delicate at the same time. I can't quite describe it to do it justice.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I understand now what makes the heart mirror special for you. 👍


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 2, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Cat Ear Meow, excuse moi french to me these are more like Dog Tail Howl. A big pile of no no for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





baskingshark said:


> Ouch. I mean graphs don't tell the full story, but tonally, they don't lie for some areas.
> 
> 15dB pinna gain = *caterwauling*?
> Oxford dictionary defines "*caterwaul* (/ˈkatəwɔːl/) as to make a shrill howling or wailing noise like that of a cat".
> ...


Funny there is no brightness in the presentation? If you read https://www.head-fi.org/members/dsnuts.185895/
favorable review he pretty much nails the sound description? There are 2 DDs, a 10mm and a 8mm. Such devices provide a warm analog and truly special display of tones? There is a mid-focus presentation, with a little rolled off the top and the very most lowest frequency de-emphasized? They like power though and burn-in. 24 hours is only the start of when they start to get good? I’m not sure how the secondary driver is used, if it’s top frequency or low end, but someone will eventually take the top off of one and disconnect the 8mm and see what’s up. Truly, I love it? It has more dynamic contrast and better imaging than the 7Hz Zero. It sounds “laughably” nothing at all like your graph? Strange?

But not to worry, there will be a lot of reviews on this one, the truth will come out in the wash!


----------



## freelancr

Redcarmoose said:


> It sounds “laughably” nothing at all like your graph? Strange?


Maybe my unit is faulty. We need another measurement from someone else. Maybe it's time to get a coupler for yourself?


----------



## Redcarmoose

freelancr said:


> Maybe my unit is faulty. We need another measurement from someone else. Maybe it's time to get a coupler for yourself?


No I’m not questioning you. It’s just........? They don’t sound like that? 





There will be more measurements, and opinions.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Anyone in South Australia with those cat ears meow? I can measure them for you. 

I agree that graphs cannot show everything, but the particular unit of @freelancr unlikely to sound good. Perhaps unit variations? Did you use a 711 coupler to measure?


----------



## Carpet

freelancr said:


> Cat Ear Meow, excuse moi french to me these are more like Dog Tail Howl. A big pile of no no for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine sounded quite different, warm with good tone and slightly relaxed treble. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ng-personal-ranking-list.805930/post-17065242


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Cat's Ear Meow arrived today. So here are out of the box impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Carpet said:


> Mine sounded quite different, warm with good tone and slightly relaxed treble.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ng-personal-ranking-list.805930/post-17065242


Your results emulate my own. My review will surface in a few days, which will reiterate on the above concepts. We both hear IEMs the same way, it seems. And your right about the SG-01 OVA being a match-up. Though I choose three others to make points, but I may include the OVA, as there is time?  I have literally spent two whole days listening and discovering the Meow.


----------



## freelancr

o0genesis0o said:


> Anyone in South Australia with those cat ears meow? I can measure them for you.
> 
> I agree that graphs cannot show everything, but the particular unit of @freelancr unlikely to sound good. Perhaps unit variations? Did you use a 711 coupler to measure?


Yes the same coupler as RikudouGoku and many others use.


----------



## freelancr

o0genesis0o said:


> Anyone in South Australia with those cat ears meow? I can measure them for you.
> 
> I agree that graphs cannot show everything, but the particular unit of @freelancr unlikely to sound good. Perhaps unit variations? Did you use a 711 coupler to measure?


Here is my Aria measurement I took 20 seconds ago. I guess there's nothing wrong with my coupler.


----------



## jant71

My Meow will ear rape you if you let it. Can't listen to it with my little clip player since it is really mostly treble and neutral bass. I love them though with my Cowon and they do pretty well with mindisc which is warmer. Love the forward mids and vocals intelligibility. Does some nice presentation with the two drivers that you can't do with one so the dual dynamic overlap is there. Cool, clean, some detail, and pretty revealing and has good tone. Mine is all about the imaging and lean and clean notes. Warm is not my pair but they can be musical.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Tripowin Rhombus
1BA + 1DD Hybrid Performance IEM*

    Knowles 33518 balanced armature driver + 10mm LCP/PU driver
    Software Engineered CNC Shell Design
    Detachable High quatity Cable
    Acoustically Correct
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tripowin-rhombus
$79.00


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Tripowin Cencibel

High-resolution dynamic driver IEM*

    Singularity in Sound
    Balanced Tonal Signature
    3D Designed and Constructed
    Detachable Cable
*$49.00 USD*

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tripowin-cencibel


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TANGZU Li Yuan
10mm Dual cavity dynamic driver IEMs*

    New Generation Of DLC Diaphragm
    More balanced tuning
    Comfortable listening experience
    Changeable, durable & reliable cable
*$119.00 USD*
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tangzu-li-yuan


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> *Tripowin Rhombus
> 1BA + 1DD Hybrid Performance IEM*
> 
> Knowles 33518 balanced armature driver + 10mm LCP/PU driver
> ...



Always get a kick out of reading some of the USPs picked out by ChiFi manufacturers. '_Acoustically Correct'_ - this is very reassuring.


----------



## unifutomaki

ian91 said:


> Always get a kick out of reading some of the USPs picked out by ChiFi manufacturers. '_Acoustically Correct'_ - this is very reassuring.


I’m hard-pressed to believe claims of “acoustic correctness” 😂

unless you’re Etymotic


----------



## unifutomaki

I’m cracking up at the way grown men are currently debating an IEM called a Cat Ear Meow 😻


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 2, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> I’m hard-pressed to believe claims of “acoustic correctness” 😂
> 
> unless you’re Etymotic





unifutomaki said:


> I’m cracking up at the way grown men are currently debating an IEM called a Cat Ear Meow 😻






Ahem....not fully grown men.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 2, 2022)

Ya this is where a random graph is not how I hear it. No way does the Meow have that much upper mid gain. No possible way. They are not shouty at all in fact I find them reserved in the upper mid presence. It does have a treble roll off but that much pinna gain and it would have sounded bright and shouty. No shoutiness at all from my set. I am hearing a warmish tonlaity as well. Which again is not indusive of having that much pinna gain.

They sound terrible out of the box by the way so I dont know if thats what @freelancr was hearing but they need way more than 24 hours of burn in. They need a weeks worth at least. The included cable does absolutely nothing for the sound. They do need a bit of power to show what they can do. Out of the box they sound compressed and female vocals was nasal. Terrible out of the box for me. They get much better after a serious beat down though.

Meow isn't gonna win any awards at the price range but they are certainly worth the $55 price tag they are sold for.

I am wondering if there are some variations in the sound tuning on them. Lol. Which wouldnt surprise me at that price range.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Perhaps @freelancr can measure again after more burn in to see if there is any observable change in FR. On Final audio thread, a member measured significant change in FR of E500 after long use time.


----------



## unifutomaki

I think as with anything chi-fi, QC/unit variance issues cannot be ruled out. So it could well be the case that everybody is correct about the Cat Ear Meow


----------



## freelancr

unifutomaki said:


> I think as with anything chi-fi, QC/unit variance issues cannot be ruled out. So it could well be the case that everybody is correct about the Cat Ear Meow


I suspect some factory glue mishap. But on both sides? hmmm. I'll let them burn over the weekend but I highly doubt they change much. And finally I'll record a sound demo on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## gadgetgod

Tripowin Olina used to be my favorite set of IEMs until I got the Topaz. Topaz suits better to my personal taste with a better body throughout the frequency band. Olina even with its forwarded upper mids were acceptable to me, but after listening to the Topaz, Now I feel Olina hollow. I mean, the stage feels wide but I just can't connect, it feels empty to me. While on the other hand, Topaz produces good immersion for me. Looks like Topaz will be my gym partner now hehe.


----------



## ChristianM

gadgetgod said:


> Tripowin Olina used to be my favorite set of IEMs until I got the Topaz. Topaz suits better to my personal taste with a better body throughout the frequency band. Olina even with its forwarded upper mids were acceptable to me, but after listening to the Topaz, Now I feel Olina hollow. I mean, the stage feels wide but I just can't connect, it feels empty to me. While on the other hand, Topaz produces good immersion for me. Looks like Topaz will be my gym partner now hehe.


I was also thinking about buying Topaz but from reviews and graphs Topaz looks like a dark sounding IEM, treble region is very much down (don't know a technical word). Do you have T3 Plus to compare with Topaz?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 2, 2022)

The BQEYZ Topaz is an accomplished IEM, out of the three BQEYZs that I have, it’s the best one and a nice purchase if you fully blend with what’s going on. I have the Topaz, the Spring 2 and the BQ3. BQEYZ has made an accomplishment by adding a single unit that’s both a dynamic driver and a piezoelectric driver. I hear the Topaz as warm and somewhat lush but report a slight grain in the mids. The treble is fully extended but suffers from (slight) unnatural timbre. Meaning there is fantastic separation and ability, it’s just slightly off, but still fun and enjoyable. Most will agree that it’s the best thing they have ever put out....and I agree. The bass is not quite as strong as some in the price range, but that’s not what it’s going for. It aims at being warm, complete and to offer a dynamic soundstage, which it does. For the money it’s great, you just have to understand the slight grain in the mids, as well as the amazing upper treble extension being just slightly not accurate. I have just spent a few days listening to the Topaz in comparisons. The Piezoelectric driver has a character different than most drivers, which shoots-out a style of super high treble also positioned way out into the stage! Nice pace too!

It’s only slightly dark, but definitely has upper detail and imaging! Sorry nothing like it, that I’m familiar with. It’s way different than the Spring 2 ideas, it’s like they have perfected what they were going for with the Spring 2, made it cost less and did 100% better with the bass. Fit and form-factor are super comfortable!

Cheers!


ChristianM said:


> I was also thinking about buying Topaz but from reviews and graphs Topaz looks like a dark sounding IEM, treble region is very much down (don't know a technical word). Do you have T3 Plus to compare with Topaz?


----------



## gadgetgod

ChristianM said:


> I was also thinking about buying Topaz but from reviews and graphs Topaz looks like a dark sounding IEM, treble region is very much down (don't know a technical word). Do you have T3 Plus to compare with Topaz?


I won't call it dark bro. It has got good details and resolution for the price too. I agree with @Redcarmoose 's post above. Topaz is the best from BQEYZ so far!! Sorry, I don't have the T3 Plus with me as of now.


----------



## Redcarmoose

gadgetgod said:


> I won't call it dark bro. It has got good details and resolution for the price too. I agree with @Redcarmoose 's post above. Topaz is the best from BQEYZ so far!! Sorry, I don't have the T3 Plus with me as of now.


I agree highly musical and fun for the price, nothing not to like, highly entertaining. I read the reviews which followed mine and some used the word smooth, and it is smooth but just slightly grainy in the mids at the same time? This may be due to the Piezoelectric, but the incredible attributes the Piezoelectric brings make up for any slight grain. It does it all!


----------



## ChristianM

Redcarmoose said:


> I agree highly musical and fun for the price, nothing not to like, highly entertaining. I read the reviews which followed mine and some used the word smooth, and it is smooth but just slightly grainy in the mids at the same time? This may be due to the Piezoelectric, but the incredible attributes the Piezoelectric brings make up for any slight grain. It does it all!





gadgetgod said:


> I won't call it dark bro. It has got good details and resolution for the price too. I agree with @Redcarmoose 's post above. Topaz is the best from BQEYZ so far!! Sorry, I don't have the T3 Plus with me as of now.


Thank you guys for quick replies,

I sold my T3 Plus recently because of discomfort otherwise I really liked the sound of T3 Plus but before T3 Plus I only had KZs (ZSN Pro, ZS10 Pro, ZSX & DQ6) and T3 Plus was much much better than all KZs. But I don't know how other IEMs (brands) tuning and how they sound. I have money for only one IEM that's why I'm asking reviewers. I have Fiio M3K and I believe it's a little bit bright but T3 Plus sound was very soft and mellow which I loved.


----------



## Nimweth

Redcarmoose said:


> The BQEYZ Topaz is an accomplished IEM, out of the three BQEYZs that I have, it’s the best one and a nice purchase if you fully blend with what’s going on. I have the Topaz, the Spring 2 and the BQ3. BQEYZ has made an accomplishment by adding a single unit that’s both a dynamic driver and a piezoelectric driver. I hear the Topaz as warm and somewhat lush but report a slight grain in the mids. The treble is fully extended but suffers from (slight) unnatural timbre. Meaning there is fantastic separation and ability, it’s just slightly off, but still fun and enjoyable. Most will agree that it’s the best thing they have ever put out....and I agree. The bass is not quite as strong as some in the price range, but that’s not what it’s going for. It aims at being warm, complete and to offer a dynamic soundstage, which it does. For the money it’s great, you just have to understand the slight grain in the mids, as well as the amazing upper treble extension being just slightly not accurate. I have just spent a few days listening to the Topaz in comparisons. The Piezoelectric driver has a character different than most drivers, which shoots-out a style of super high treble also positioned way out into the stage! Nice pace too!
> 
> It’s only slightly dark, but definitely has upper detail and imaging! Sorry nothing like it, that I’m familiar with. It’s way different than the Spring 2 ideas, it’s like they have perfected what they were going for with the Spring 2, made it cost less and did 100% better with the bass. Fit and form-factor are super comfortable!
> 
> Cheers!


Actually the coaxial DD/Piezo is not new. The Elecom CB1000 has such a unit, they call it the PDD (Piezo-Dynamic driver.


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> Ya this is where a random graph is not how I hear it. No way does the Meow have that much upper mid gain. No possible way. They are not shouty at all in fact I find them reserved in the upper mid presence. It does have a treble roll off but that much pinna gain and it would have sounded bright and shouty. No shoutiness at all from my set. I am hearing a warmish tonlaity as well. Which again is not indusive of having that much pinna gain.
> 
> They sound terrible out of the box by the way so I dont know if thats what @freelancr was hearing but they need way more than 24 hours of burn in. They need a weeks worth at least. The included cable does absolutely nothing for the sound. They do need a bit of power to show what they can do. Out of the box they sound compressed and female vocals was nasal. Terrible out of the box for me. They get much better after a serious beat down though.
> 
> ...


What if the lower range driver wasn't working? Maybe they have an ex-KZ employee off the old DQ6s assembly line?


----------



## Dsnuts

If my set of Meow was anything like how the NM2+ was tuned. it would take on a much brighter tonality. My set is more warm than bright. Odd indeed.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 2, 2022)

https://www.linsoul.com/products/tanchjim-zero?variant=43124310409433

_*I shouldn't have underestimated this little guy?*_
*Mind-bending how good it is? And when you add the cost to performance ratio? Surreal!





*


----------



## baskingshark

BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.





Seems like it will be a 1 Planar + 1 DD + 8 BA

https://www.facebook.com/groups/517665269706033/posts/631459768326582/
https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/...8F6msgVbbPhrn7o6iCooiqsjEo3suJ6EfdK5CzLe5dRal


BGVP has been pretty hit or miss in recent times (they also had a fake beryllium driver scandal), but wow, squeezing so many drivers inside that shell!


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting driver lineup. I’ll be curious to hear what people think about this one.


----------



## RingingEars

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/tanchjim-zero?variant=43124310409433
> 
> _*I shouldn't have underestimated this little guy?*_
> *Mind-bending how good it is? And when you add the cost to performance ratio? Surreal!
> ...


Those are simplistically beautiful...


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that rat’s nest of wires lol


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both the KZ AS16 Pro and the CCA PLA13 were decent purchases. So now we get someone trying to cram both of them into one shell. Is that why they couldn't fit a faceplate onto the damned thing?


----------



## RingingEars

baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes less is more... I have to admit. That looks like a mess.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Both the KZ AS16 Pro and the CCA PLA13 were decent purchases. So now we get someone trying to cram both of them into one shell. Is that why they couldn't fit a faceplate onto the damned thing?





RingingEars said:


> Sometimes less is more... I have to admit. That looks like a mess.



Yep for sure driver count isn't as important as tuning and implementation.

But maybe BGVP had a bright idea of combining the best audio fetishes (exotic planar driver and high driver nuclear race count). Add in a waifu anime box packaging and it will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## RingingEars

baskingshark said:


> Yep for sure driver count isn't as important as tuning and implementation.
> 
> But maybe BGVP had a bright idea of combining the best audio fetishes (exotic planar driver and high driver nuclear race count). Add in a waifu anime box packaging and it will sell like hotcakes!


Agreed. My favorite IEMs are 1-3 drivers. Something to be said for overkill...


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Crinacle once said that combining BAs with Planar drivers is useless because Planars don't need treble extension unlike DDs.


----------



## r31ya

WAON303 said:


> I think Crinacle once said that combining BAs with Planar drivers is useless because Planars don't need treble extension unlike DDs.


As someone who daily Planar Headphone (HE400i 2020), what it lack is not treble.
Its Rumble/moving air for the bass.

my other headphone, ATH-M40x is more of neutral set, but it still have more impactfull bass than my hifiman.


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/tanchjim-zero?variant=43124310409433
> 
> _*I shouldn't have underestimated this little guy?*_
> *Mind-bending how good it is? And when you add the cost to performance ratio? Surreal!
> ...



With a bit of power behind this one and your favourite tip to bend the sound to your preference this one is a killer neutral set that doesn't lack noteweight thanks to its excellent low end expression. 

Definitely a genre dependent IEM though - throw anything acoustic at it and it'll sing but metal (I was listening to RATM selftitled album) and it's too thin. 




baskingshark said:


> BGVP has officially entered the planar wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What immediately came to mind was a scene from Jurassic Park in the inGEN lab with Dr Malcolm - "your scientists were so preoccupied with whether they could, they didn't stop to think if they should"...

I wouldn't mind being proven wrong!


----------



## Redcarmoose

ian91 said:


> With a bit of power behind this one and your favourite tip to bend the sound to your preference this one is a killer neutral set that doesn't lack noteweight thanks to its excellent low end expression.
> 
> Definitely a genre dependent IEM though - throw anything acoustic at it and it'll sing but metal (I was listening to RATM selftitled album) and it's too thin.
> 
> ...


Yes, I just did a quick listen. I agree the note weight is way more than expected, as is the size of the stage. Funny the songs I were listening to were New Age, haven't got to Metal yet. I was waiting for the "but.......except.......all but......" to come, I guess that will be it! Lol.


----------



## ian91

Planar + DD is where my eyes are set currently.  If the crossover implements DD up to low mids and above that the planar, I think the two could work well together. I've not had issues with micro detail and extension from these planar drivers.

My main issue would be coherence and timbral difference. The more I listen to planar the more obvious the difference becomes.

Making tribrids at this point when we haven't had a solid planar+DD seems like a very lofty goal.


----------



## DynamicEars

ian91 said:


> Planar + DD is where my eyes are set currently.  If the crossover implements DD up to low mids and above that the planar, I think the two could work well together. I've not had issues with micro detail and extension from these planar drivers.
> 
> My main issue would be coherence and timbral difference. The more I listen to planar the more obvious the difference becomes.
> 
> Making tribrids at this point when we haven't had a solid planar+DD seems like a very lofty goal.



I agree. Planar with good tuning and good damper is already very resolving, fast, tight, and just need 1 DD to help pushing the air.
16mm DD + 14mm Planar with great tuning and correct damping will be killer set up. Just let the DD handle sub bass part only, 40hz below, let the planar overlap it for all range


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> I agree. Planar with good tuning and good damper is already very resolving, fast, tight, and just need 1 DD to help pushing the air.
> 16mm DD + 14mm Planar with great tuning and correct damping will be killer set up. Just let the DD handle sub bass part only, 40hz below, let the planar overlap it for all range



I had great success with S12 by dampening its nozzle and back vents. TOTL sound right there. I’m curious what kind of advances we will see by combining planar with other driver types.

I wonder how soon we will see planar + EST for multi kilobuck price


----------



## Carpet

ian91 said:


> Planar + DD is where my eyes are set currently.  If the crossover implements DD up to low mids and above that the planar, I think the two could work well together. I've not had issues with micro detail and extension from these planar drivers.
> 
> My main issue would be coherence and timbral difference. The more I listen to planar the more obvious the difference becomes.
> 
> Making tribrids at this point when we haven't had a solid planar+DD seems like a very lofty goal.



Cough, TRI I3 Pro, cough!


----------



## ian91

Carpet said:


> Cough, TRI I3 Pro, cough!



What do you make of this one?


----------



## ian91

DynamicEars said:


> I agree. Planar with good tuning and good damper is already very resolving, fast, tight, and just need 1 DD to help pushing the air.
> 16mm DD + 14mm Planar with great tuning and correct damping will be killer set up. Just let the DD handle sub bass part only, 40hz below, let the planar overlap it for all range



Potentially subbass only for the DD but my heart tells me let it handle everything to the start of high mids, the mids need some DD timbre to support.


----------



## Carpet

ian91 said:


> What do you make of this one?



TRI I3Pro is one of my favorites. Tuning is defiantly warm. Dynamic driver for bass is mid-bass focused, rich and full, not fast. Planar mids are highlight and BA fits neatly on top to give treble, which is delicate. The drivers work together seamlessly. The highs don't sizzle, treble-heads would hate it. It's more of a guilty pleasure bass-head IEM.

If you like the Tipsy TTROMSO this is a step up in the same vein, but with better technicalities. If you want the warmth toned down with a more balanced tuning get the AQ4 instead.


----------



## DynamicEars

ian91 said:


> Potentially subbass only for the DD but my heart tells me let it handle everything to the start of high mids, the mids need some DD timbre to support.



The mid bass and upper bass from the DD wont be tight like planar bass, they have control and speed like BA so i prefer mid and upper bass handled by planar, the DD just push the air on 40hz below together with planar bass sound (this is what i wish perfection from my Z1R, little bit perfection tightness on mid and upper bass like my modded timeless, well the Z1R already close to perfection, just me being nitpicking b4st4rd)


----------



## ian91 (Sep 3, 2022)

Carpet said:


> TRI I3Pro is one of my favorites. Tuning is defiantly warm. Dynamic driver for bass is mid-bass focused, rich and full, not fast. Planar mids are highlight and BA fits neatly on top to give treble, which is delicate. The drivers work together seamlessly. The highs don't sizzle, treble-heads would hate it. It's more of a guilty pleasure bass-head IEM.
> 
> If you like the Tipsy TTROMSO this is a step up in the same vein, but with better technicalities. If you want the warmth toned down with a more balanced tuning get the AQ4 instead.



Cheers for the insight. Lately I've been eschewing warm sets for more neutrality in the bass.  It fits my library better. The issue being that neutrality with planars inevitably sounds dry and unnatural due to the speed and IEM acoustics that leaves nothing to the imagination. What remains to be seen for me is, can a planar be neutral and natural at the same time? I don't think so. 

This is why I'm hankering for a subtle bass boost DD for lows and low mids to provide organic weight and timbre and planar for the incisive finer detail and air up top.

I've recently found the Tanchjim Zero has a tonal balance that sits right in a neutral sweet spot for bass and midrange, it just lacks from a technical perspective and doesn't carry as much air or sparkle as planars.


----------



## ian91

DynamicEars said:


> The mid bass and upper bass from the DD wont be tight like planar bass, they have control and speed like BA so i prefer mid and upper bass handled by planar, the DD just push the air on 40hz below together with planar bass sound (this is what i wish perfection from my Z1R, little bit perfection tightness on mid and upper bass like my modded timeless, well the Z1R already close to perfection, just me being nitpicking b4st4rd)



A good DD (imo) can still be tight and quick in the bass. The Penon Vortex (DLC driver) is a very good example. It's texturing is retained all the way down to the deepest notes on instruments.


----------



## DynamicEars

ian91 said:


> A good DD (imo) can still be tight and quick in the bass. The Penon Vortex (DLC driver) is a very good example. It's texturing is retained all the way down to the deepest notes on instruments.


Ive dedicated my life to search the best bass IEM, i said just nitpicking since the Z1R is maybe one of the best bass that tight and quick and impactful, above the DLC driver. But the planar bass is better than BA bass (like mixing of BA bass and DD bass, speed and control like BA but have half impact like DD, note : not quite impactful like great DD).
The original timeless is over dampered, lost the air and too blunted and bloated.

Few days back I got chance to pick XBA-Z5 but turns out to be a lemon with 1 BA died on right unit. But i learned new thing, that the Z5 big bass actually not handled by the giant 16mm DD only.
Its handled by all range BA from 20hz up and tuned big on bass, while the 16mm DD that similar to the EX1000 is tuned similarly with EX1000 and EX800st, so the giant DD is low on quantity just to give more air feeling together with BA bass that have good control on mid and upper bass (although the Z5 BA is still old type ones, not open BA like in IER M7 / M9 or similar like TIA BA system in 64audio line ups). 
Pretty deceiving right?

From there, I was thinking if we got great planar driver then back up by great giant DD, that will be awesome.


----------



## jant71

https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...48.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...92.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US

Looks pretty cool. I know some will gufaw at a fixed cable in 2022 but it is around $100 and stills looks like a nice concept.


----------



## baskingshark

jant71 said:


> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...48.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...92.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> 
> Looks pretty cool. I know some will gufaw at a fixed cable in 2022 but it is around $100 and stills looks like a nice concept.



This is a Japanese brand? I did speak to a Japanese IEM rep before, and he said quite a number of their local Japanese made IEMs feature non-detachable cables, as their local market are not particular about detachable cables, and they tend to take care of their IEMs very well.

Though on the flip side, in this day and age, $100 for a fixed cable IEM in 2022 is a deal breaker for some, the cable in the picture here looks quite thin too. It is not just a matter of durability though (cables may be the first to die), as some folks may want a detachable IEM simply to use aftermarket/balanced cables or even BT adapters.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 3, 2022)

jant71 said:


> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...48.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...92.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> 
> Looks pretty cool. I know some will gufaw at a fixed cable in 2022 but it is around $100 and stills looks like a nice concept.


Looks like they’ve adapted inTime’s DD+piezo driver tech in this model. Seems legit, made in Japan, maybe worth looking into 

From my experience with the Sora and now the Sora 2, the stuff about the VST and what it does isn’t just marketing nonsense either. I would class the Sora 2 as being a marked step above my (slightly more expensive) single-DD RS1 in terms of treble clarity and definition. Yet the overall timbre remains extremely coherent to the point where you might not even realise there’s a piezo in there alongside the DD. Nothing like Chi-fi hissy piezo sound at all.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RCracer777 said:


> This one does make me excited, I absolutely love my Heart Mirror. I already know I won't wait for the reviews and get one when they become available.
> 
> Actually had a scare with my Heart Mirror yesterday. Got out of my car at work and was running a little late so I rushed a little, leash of my bag got stuck so that didn't help. When I sat down at my desk I took the HM which was hanging around my neck off and the left one was missing. Had a mini heart attack, just put a KBEAR Limpid pro balanced cable on it the previous night and was looking forward to listening to it.
> 
> Hoping it was in the car and not somewhere on the street back home, during a short coffee break went an searched my car and didn't find in or around it. Got even more depressed than I already was. During lunch I decided to search the car again and finally found it in the rails of the seat when my break was almost over. Needless to say that I was relieved to have it back.


I've had this happen, and it's such a relief when you find it, because there were times when I didn't find it and I held to that depression.


----------



## freelancr

Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:





Then I recorded the sound demo/comparison with the 20$ Salnotes Zero. And wow the Zero is pure harmonic bliss compared to the Meow:

 

If someone owns both IEMs he or she can maybe confirm or deny that my unit is broken or not. Otherwise I am waiting for a frequency graph measurement from someone else.


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/

The BTR7 is one of those devices you didn't know you needed till you try one. Its sound quality is one factor, but its driving ability is another. It has an astounding 40ft of indoor connectivity and almost double that outdoors. Has 8-10 hours of real world testing I did in high gain power at moderate volumes.  Absolutely fantastic for IEMs due to a dead silent background. The sound that this thing puts out has nothing to do with a small form factor.  My take on the BTR7.  

I have a whole bunch of sources I use to test out IEMs I review with, the BTR7 here has now become one of them.


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









The cat ears tie in nicely with the graph - literally. At the 2.5 and 4 khz peaks. MEOOOWWW! Lives up to its namesake.

On a serious note, I trust your graphs bro, your Aria graph looks quite correct. It might be unit variation (QC) for this cat ear IEM, but yeah, hope someone else can measure this IEM's graph with a standardized coupler (I don't really trust store provided graphs). But actually, by the time a second opinion graph is provided, a new hypetrain would have left the station, and this IEM might not be talked about anymore haha.


----------



## Carpet

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trust your measurements too. There seems to be some extreme unit variance.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/
> 
> The BTR7 is one of those devices you didn't know you needed till you try one. Its sound quality is one factor, but its driving ability is another. It has an astounding 40ft of indoor connectivity and almost double that outdoors. Has 8-10 hours of real world testing I did in high gain power at moderate volumes.  Absolutely fantastic for IEMs due to a dead silent background. The sound that this thing puts out has nothing to do with a small form factor.  My take on the BTR7.
> 
> I have a whole bunch of sources I use to test out IEMs I review with, the BTR7 here has now become one of them.



Nice to see that you are still using FF3. Amazing earphones.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 3, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*One of the main focuses of my (soon to be published) review is the challenge between the Meow and the Salnotes Zero, here is the excerpt:  

*


Spoiler: Review



*The 7Hz Salnotes Zero:*
As the Cat Ear Meow beat out the BQEYZ Topaz in cohesiveness, the Zero wins out (over the Meow) one step further in “oneness”. Yep, the coherence is definitely real with the Zero, and so much better than both the Topaz and Meow! Does this make the $19.99 Zero IEM the winner? In comparison the 2X price Meow shows its stripes! Really while winning on the cohesiveness, that’s the only thing the Zero does better. The Meow shows it’s easier to drive, just as much easier to drive as the Meow was easier to drive than the Topaz. The big, and I mean huge difference here is the 3D resolution and separation. While the 7Hz Zero is market defining, it’s not everything. Meow imaging is better spread out and separated, coming into view are individual actual sound items, where the Zero has all elements more fused together into the soundstage. In many ways the two share many common attributes, being they are both mid-centered, and both really well tuned. The Zero still holds cohesive points, yet those same elements are truly challenged by the separation and individual relief obtained by the Meow. Items are simply thrown farther out, embellished, heard and enjoyed.

Upon further investigation the Meow bass was possibly more pronounced, if you know, bass is not a total emphasis of the Zero. The reason this is so hard to pin-down is farther out and itemized bass notes will give the illusion of more bass, and that’s what is happening with the Meow. Though the Meow has a slight unevenness that is (possibly) the product of two drivers, which the Zero doesn’t contain. Probably due to the extra driver results in better imaging and separation in bass. The notes have additional overall note weight than the Zero, and that’s quite an accomplishment, as note weight is one of the Zero’s strongpoints. Upon further testing (with other music) the bass weight is more pronounced with the Meow while offering it up just slightly less cohesive. High pitched elements also offered a more 3D relief and slightly more realistic decay with the Meow. Such elements can be elusive due to the natural ability of the Meow to be more efficient, still when volume aligned, a slight higher extension of treble was observed with the Meow. The same aspects can be noted in the mids, where the Zero is way more together in subtle arraignments of detail replay, the Meow is bigger and more spacious…..getting it’s claws more outstretched, providing a more dynamic experience, despite the slight lack of coherence.

Often I wonder about build material, where the Zero offers a large side (plate) of pure metal, which seems to possibly dampen unwanted vibrations, the Meow is solid metal offering a total single side weight of 8 grams where the Zero is 5 grams. Such weight discrepancy is fully noticeable in hand. Though maybe a combination of weight and form-factor, the Zero inches past the Meow in fit comfort. Really no fit complaints except I may fall back to non-wide-bore tips with daily use with the Cat Ear Meow? Where for me, wide-bore offer great sound, except the tip walls tend to offer less stabilization at times, and the Meow is one of those times.

*Conclusion of 7Hz Salnotes Zero vs Cat Ear Meow:*
I was personally fascinated by this match-up, finding the results far more descriptive than simple Treble, Midrange and Bass tests. While the Meow is 2X the money, they still don’t cost so much as to make that a determining purchase factor. While the Zero holds the place on the Hype Train, the Meow is as yet to be discovered. There is no denying the over-all strength the Zero brings, you can read my review, I was in amazement of it’s tune, and still am! Yet, in comparison the Meow is just that good, bringing a more lifelike rendition of the music. While the Meow tune is less coherent and even, such brute force of note weight catapulted the Meow into a much better place in the end. The outreach of elements in the stage added involvement, and the frequency response extensions on both ends provided more Meow dynamic contrast. And while the Zero provided an unmistakable element of finesse, despite of its slight sloppiness and lack of composure, the Meow still wins out in the end.

*In one single sentence, the Zero is slightly more refined and the Meow more wild.*


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 3, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






baskingshark said:


> The cat ears tie in nicely with the graph - literally. At the 2.5 and 4 khz peaks. MEOOOWWW! Lives up to its namesake.
> 
> On a serious note, I trust your graphs bro, your Aria graph looks quite correct. It might be unit variation (QC) for this cat ear IEM, but yeah, hope someone else can measure this IEM's graph with a standardized coupler (I don't really trust store provided graphs). But actually, by the time a second opinion graph is provided, a new hypetrain would have left the station, and this IEM might not be talked about anymore haha.





Carpet said:


> I trust your measurements too. There seems to be some extreme unit variance.



Somehow i suspect @freelancr  unit seems like filterless unit. Maybe they forgot to put damper on the unit? QC issue?
Here example of my Kato filterless vs default silver filter, if @freelancr got the filterless one, it solved the mystery.


----------



## Barndoor

DynamicEars said:


> Somehow i suspect @freelancr  unit seems like filterless unit. Maybe they forgot to put damper on the unit? QC issue?
> Here example of my Kato filterless vs default silver filter, if @freelancr got the filterless one, it solved the mystery.


Was thinking the absolute same thing. I received my KZ AS16PRO today. I suspect the graph of the KZ would be horrendous without the massive amount of foam added.

 In the KZs case filtering couldn't compensate for bad tuning. The upper mids are still off and the treble has been killed completely.


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> Somehow i suspect @freelancr  unit seems like filterless unit. Maybe they forgot to put damper on the unit? QC issue?
> Here example of my Kato filterless vs default silver filter, if @freelancr got the filterless one, it solved the mystery.


Wow that mod is actually super solid, going by graph alone.


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 4, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Wow that mod is actually super solid, going by graph alone.



Sorry that not my final mod, it just i want to see the filterless Kato driver
I took out the filter on gold nozzle out of curiosity to see how the Kato driver perform without filter than from there I started the mod process
The green one is default Kato with silver filter
(The silver and gold filter actually more similar than different, I measured both and with different eartips made different effect)

And blue one is ulfiltered Kato aka RAW Kato driver (using gold filter but the paper damper was taken out, quite hassle too, lot of residue and no space to uplift the damper)

Short story, I don't recommend modding Kato since benefit is lesser than the hassle.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Magma is Shozy's tribrid IEM is what we're looking at today on Headfonia. MAgma features one Dynamic Driver, one Balanced Armature and a double EST driver.
Find out how it performs and compares, in this article from @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-magma-review/


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cat-ear-meow.26008/reviews#review-29148


----------



## ldo77

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/tanchjim-zero?variant=43124310409433
> 
> _*I shouldn't have underestimated this little guy?*_
> *Mind-bending how good it is? And when you add the cost to performance ratio? Surreal!
> ...


Any comparison with tanchjim Tanya ?


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Sorry, that's one I don't have as yet. The Zero is burning-in as we speak, probably 100 hours will be fine. You can look down at my signature and may find an IEM your familiar with for me to do a side-by-side comparison? I would be happy to do one, and PM back to you.*


ldo77 said:


> Any comparison with tanchjim Tanya ?


----------



## cqtek

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'll be getting the Cat Ear Meow soon. Then I can measure them and comment if it looks like your FR.


----------



## InvisibleInk

cqtek said:


> I think I'll be getting the Cat Ear Meow soon. Then I can measure them and comment if it looks like your FR.



Peer review. This is how science is done!


----------



## mochill

unifutomaki said:


> Looks like they’ve adapted inTime’s DD+piezo driver tech in this model. Seems legit, made in Japan, maybe worth looking into
> 
> From my experience with the Sora and now the Sora 2, the stuff about the VST and what it does isn’t just marketing nonsense either. I would class the Sora 2 as being a marked step above my (slightly more expensive) single-DD RS1 in terms of treble clarity and definition. Yet the overall timbre remains extremely coherent to the point where you might not even realise there’s a piezo in there alongside the DD. Nothing like Chi-fi hissy piezo sound at all.


This is intime high end sub brand


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> This is intime high end sub brand


Just like Victor is JVC's high end sub brand.


----------



## zenki

or not


----------



## baskingshark

Who wants some BLING BLING?!





CVJ Shine, 10 mm single DD

$50 USD for a purportedly diamond encrusted IEM.












https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256804489199743.html

*PRO TIP*: This will make a good appeasement gift for GFs and wives when they get angry that another IEM comes in the mail.


----------



## Barndoor

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how they squeezed the graph axis between 105 and 110db to try to disguise the massive gain from 1Khz to 2.5Khz.


----------



## baskingshark

Barndoor said:


> Look how they squeezed the graph axis between 105 and 110db to try to disguise the massive gain from 1Khz to 2.5Khz.



Haha true that. That's a manufacturer's trick as old as time, compressing graphs to hide peaks.

This Shine IEM may really have a 15 dB shouty pinna gain. Well it ties in nicely with the* "Female poison"* term that CHIFI companies like to use. They even have a term for it in Chinese parlance: musical poison *毒音*. Apparently their local market prefers boosted upper mids to complement their music, which features a lot of female vocals. Whereas perhaps some others may find this fatiguing.

Add in the bling bling diamonds, and it is really an IEM to poison females hahaha.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Barndoor said:


> Look how they squeezed the graph axis between 105 and 110db to try to disguise the massive gain from 1Khz to 2.5Khz.



The overall shape of the FR kind of similar to 64 Audio Trio, though the Trio pushes the bump at midrange to around 800hz before dipping at 1k. And of course, Trio knows that good ear gain is less than 10db   

That female poison IEM gives me the shivers, just not in the good way.


----------



## szore

Gold plated silver 8 wire cable magically transforms my Szalayi...


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-
Just NO! 
-
Your Wife or GF would have to be pretty tasteless to fall for that garish monstrosity!
-
I've given a range of IEMs to female friends from CRA to Starsea, they all went down well.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think any wife is going to accept an IEM that looks like bootleg jewelry as a compensation for draining their credit card on audio gear.

Maybe a Tanchjim Hana might due the trick.


----------



## r31ya

WAON303 said:


> I don't think any wife is going to accept an IEM that looks like bootleg jewelry as a compensation for draining their credit card on audio gear.
> 
> Maybe a Tanchjim Hana might due the trick.


If they still around, TFZ used to have lots of "pretty" IEMs


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> *PRO TIP*: This will make a good appeasement gift for GFs and wives when they get angry that another IEM comes in the mail.



If your GFs or wives can be appeased by this IEM, she might be five. Please report to the nearest police station


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 5, 2022)

r31ya said:


> If they still around, TFZ used to have lots of "pretty" IEMs


They have just come out with three new ones.

https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force-5.html

https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force-king.html

https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html


----------



## Atek2019

This reviewer also said TANGZU Ze Tian Wu is the best planar


----------



## gadgetgod

baskingshark said:


> Who wants some BLING BLING?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in time, my wife was just asking me for some earrings. Let me pursue her for this lol


----------



## gadgetgod

r31ya said:


> TFZ used to have lots of "pretty" IEMs


When I entered into the hobby about 3 to 4 years back TFZ was highly active with their "My Love" series of hybrid IEMs. Messy tuning, but good build, and fun sound.


----------



## ChrisOc

Carpet said:


> I've given a range of IEMs to female friends from CRA to Starsea, they all went down well.


Hmmm, someone has been busy! 😜


----------



## unifutomaki

Took receipt of resources for tweaking my endgame today: Westone fit kit + Ety tuning filters


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-zero.26020/reviews#review-29157


----------



## unifutomaki

After swapping back and forth between the Westone red star tips, grey star tips and Ety XL dual flanges for the better part of the late afternoon/evening, I’m convinced that for the sort of fit that the EVOs require, the dual flange is the way to go. 




Reds are on the left; greys are on the right. The diameter of both tips are the same, but they differ in height. The nomenclature refers to the colour of the bores. 

_Now why would anyone claim that shoving that double mushroom contraption into one’s plugs is better than a conventional tip?_

Now, the EVO are a fairly heavy pair of IEMs that require a deep fit. The Ety dual flange has two features that aid in this regard:

They’re sticky. No, it’s not because I’ve been listening to my EVOs too much. The material used for the dual flange is grippier than a typical eartip and that, as it turns out, is fairly important for having the EVO sit securely in the concha. 
The flange. _Like duh_. But I think what the dual flange does that a standard tip (like the Westones) cannot is basically conform to the curvature in your ear canal since the section between the two “mushrooms” can be as narrow as the bore itself.
In short, grippy surface + pliable bendy form = secure deep-fit vacuum seal. 
So, although the Westone tips may be compatible with the EVO, they are smoother (less grippy) and firmer (less pliable) than the dual flange. That’s not to say that a good seal cannot be achieved with the Westone tips. I thought the Westone reds came pretty close in terms of being an acceptable substitute for the XL dual flange. However, the EVO fits noticeably less securely and the seal is more prone to being disrupted by head and jaw movements etc. Between the Westone reds and greys, I found the greys to provide the least secure fit. With the greys, the EVO felt like it could fall out of my ears at any moment under its own weight. 

There may be advantages to putting Westone tips on an EVO. The Westone greys are the most noob-friendly choice. With those, the experience of inserting the EVO into one’s ears is no different from any other IEM. The Westone reds have a noticeably wider bore than the Ety dual flange, and in my experience I think that helps temper the bass and bring out the treble a bit more. Perhaps the sound field is also slightly wider with the Westone reds versus the dual flange. However, these advantages do not outweigh the comfort and fit concerns for me. 

I’m feeling a bit bummed because the Westone fit kit wasn’t exactly cheap, but as they say: nothing ventured, nothing gained. So I’m putting all this here in case it might be relevant to someone  This might also be relevant for anyone looking at the ERX, since a lot of the promo shots feature the ERX with what look like Westone greys on them:





Yeah, the most noob friendly choice. But not exactly the best choice


----------



## DaveStarWalker

gadgetgod said:


> Just in time, my wife was just asking me for some earrings. Let me pursue her for this lol


Hum...🤔

Change your wife lol. 😂😅😉


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 5, 2022)

OK so here we go. You guys are the first to see an impression of the brand spanking new Fiio FH7S. So how are they?
Folks that was a fan of the older FH5s and even the FH9. The FH7S represents a mix between the two IEMs.

It does have some vocal forwardness but certainly not shouty. It seems vocal forward tunings is what folks like nowadays.
These remind me more of the FH9 more so than the FH5S in its tuning.  The Shells are reissued FH5S design.

These are using two custom made for Fiio Knowles dual BAs. One set for mids and one set for the treble end. The bass is handled by a large and in charge 13.6mm DLC dynamic.




These are a balanced tuned W shaped sounding IEM. It presents with a large full bodied dimensional sound. Similar to the FH9 in that regard. Its stage is big, wide, bold and forward. Vocal lovers, be it male or female is gonna love these things. They somehow managed to tune these to project vocals to be frontal but is not harsh. It sounds surprisingly balanced to my ears. Its detail level is on point. Its treble has excellent extension, range and with a silky tonal character which is a surprise to me. Sound separation and general technicalities are a standout.  It seems Fiio has honed down their skills for better treble tunings on their newer IEMS. I can listen to Rock and metal out of the box. Lol.

The FH7S comes with 3 nozzle filters, and it has the balanced filter installed. There is a bass filter and a treble filter. This balanced filter is excellent out of  the box to my ears.

Bass end is tight and fast. Brawny when called upon. Fiio never tunes with a neutral bass so these are no different. Sounds like a good 8dbs worth of bass emphasis.

OK so I am impressed. These get remarkably close to their current flagship the FH9 but cost $200 less. It is Fiio putting out more value in their lineup.

Live sets on these sounds absolutely spectacular. This is yet another set where you have to hear them to appreciate what Fiio has done with these. Their graph they put out make them seem shouty with too much upper mid presence. It is upper mid forward but no way does it sound shouty and too much in your face. Its sounds remarkably balanced to my ears. Fiio did a great job on the FH7S. This is out of the box folks. Will give it a good work out to see how the bass end affects the rest of the sound after some run in.

Oh an their new tips.


\
HS18 silicone tips. The shells are very soft if not a bit flimsy. Very comfortable to use and does give a good sound but for my ears anyway the included Spinfit CP145 tips sound better on the FH7S. The HS18 tips are a touch short on the stem part. The Spinfits sit longer on the nozzle of the FH7S.  I think this one will come down to ear shape. I think folks will like how soft they are with a moderate sized opening. I bet these will work well with IEMs with longer nozzles. In any case good set of included tips with the FH7S.


----------



## lushmelody

Redcarmoose said:


> They have just come out with three new ones.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force-5.html
> 
> ...


Same as ever. Just a rebrand with cooler design


----------



## jant71 (Sep 5, 2022)

Why does the Force 5 have lips??


----------



## Jmop

Just got the new Blon in the mail, on this hot as hell day too, great timing Linsoul..


----------



## Carpet

jant71 said:


> Why does the Force 5 have lips??


Some people get VERY attached to their IEMs. Does this IEM stick it's tongue in your ear?


----------



## Jmop

Any news on the 2022 Sundara? Measurements got better on v2 so I'm waiting to see some on the latest version.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 5, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> Same as ever. Just a rebrand with cooler design


TFZ did a bit too many mild retune, TFZ King have like 5 sidegrades.
It still somewhat works for budget series like KZ/TRN because each side grades cost less than $30. But at TFZs $80~150?

It also stucks a bit too much to that one in house dynamics drivers that is now in every TFZ iems.
It need a bit more variety in setup to create interest.

TFZ has old greats iems but yeah, its somewhat monotonous which cause people to lose interest.
Too bad really, it have King-series for that deep clean Bass, old Queen for vocal forward tune, Tequila for that semi open back sounds...
It used to be aspiration from budget KZ users to buy TFZs (its placed in better glass shelfs in my local stores, while kz test unit lying around everywhere) but yeah, its fell off.


----------



## DynamicEars

jant71 said:


> Why does the Force 5 have lips??



So it can blow your ears?


----------



## SartWaiting

jant71 said:


> Why does the Force 5 have lips?


Vividly imagined them humming songs with their lips, like in cartoons🤣


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Atek2019 said:


> This reviewer also said TANGZU Ze Tian Wu is the best planar



I love watching this guy's reviews. Concise, and his ears are very similar to mine with the matching IEM's we own. Plus he does in depth with explaining graphs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gadgetgod said:


> When I entered into the hobby about 3 to 4 years back TFZ was highly active with their "My Love" series of hybrid IEMs. Messy tuning, but good build, and fun sound.


I still have my TFZ Kings. Brighter than the sun, and recessed mids, and I don't ever use them, but they are in my wooden box of IEMs.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 6, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I still have my TFZ Kings. Brighter than the sun, and recessed mids, and I don't ever use them, but they are in my wooden box of IEMs.


the one i bought is the king pro variant, a somewhat W shaped iem with relatively tame treble.
Considering i can't use ZS6 due to its sibilance, yet i could use TFZ King Pro all day.

The bass quality compared to ZS10 pro that i a/b it at the time (difference price bracket) is pretty significant. so despite more than twice the price, i ended buying one.
Its the first time i hear proper texturing to bass line something that zs10pro a fair bit behind.
The most popular at the time is the Exclusive King which have deeper V and great cable, but i prefer KingPro which are sold well below the USD msrp in my place.

tough after 2 years of harsh daily commute duty, it kinda crumble somehow.
the shell opened up, i glue it, and months later it open up again and cracked the 2 pin connector.
still usable, but i'm afraid that its bit fragile for commute now.

That being said, the mid especially the vocals is subpar for the price. Aria runs lap around it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> the one i bought is the king pro variant, a somewhat shaped iem with relatively tame treble.
> Considering i can't use ZS6 due to its sibilance, yet i could use TFZ King Pro all day.
> 
> The bass quality compared to ZS10 pro that i a/b it at the time (difference price bracket) is pretty significant. so despite more than twice the price, i ended buying one.
> ...


Yeah. I have the Exclusive King. Definitely deep V.


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yeah. I have the Exclusive King. Definitely deep V.


King 2 and king pro have a bit more W shaped so the mid is not as recessed. 

It was great for its time, not sure whether it can survive the currents peers on its price bracket.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> King 2 and king pro have a bit more W shaped so the mid is not as recessed.
> 
> It was great for its time, not sure whether it can survive the currents peers on its price bracket.


I think they will go the way of Havi and Vsonic and all the rest of those who came, had a hey day, and then went bye bye. TFZ will join them because they couldn't find a niche and legendary product and then maintain it.


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 6, 2022)

The Cencibel utilizes a single dynamic driver to achieve a uniform sound across the entire frequency spectrum. Using a newly developed first generation 9.8mm NCG (nano-carbon graphene) diaphragm.

Edit: I see this has already been posted, but didn't show up in my misspelt search!!


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I think they will go the way of Havi and Vsonic and all the rest of those who came, had a hey day, and then went bye bye. TFZ will join them because they couldn't find a niche and legendary product and then maintain it.



I had around 4 - 5 TFZs, and sold them all off.

Generally TFZ gear is mostly V-shaped stuff, most were basshead one-trick ponies. And some of them were single DDs retailing at $100ish and not competitive against other big boys at that price bracket.


----------



## unifutomaki

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I love watching this guy's reviews. Concise, and his ears are very similar to mine with the matching IEM's we own. Plus he does in depth with explaining graphs.


Akros is definitely one of the good guys. Wish he would get a better mic tho 😂


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> I had around 4 - 5 TFZs, and sold them all off.
> 
> Generally TFZ gear is mostly V-shaped stuff, most were basshead one-trick ponies. And some of them were single DDs retailing at $100ish and not competitive against other big boys at that price bracket.


LOL AMEN! Agreed. Apparently the King Pro was more balanced, but the majority of it was deep V with too much bass and not enough mids.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Akros is definitely one of the good guys. Wish he would get a better mic tho 😂


LOL Yeah, I had to rewind to catch some things he says or IEM's he mentioned because of his mic!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

r31ya said:


> If they still around, TFZ used to have lots of "pretty" IEMs


Audiophiles call their TFZ earphones, girlfriend.


----------



## Carpet

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Audiophiles call their TFZ earphones, girlfriend.


Audiophiles need to get out more!


----------



## Jmop

Does anyone know when the Void will be released?


----------



## Carpet (Sep 6, 2022)

> Does anyone know when the Void will be released?



I presume that's a new IEM. Otherwise it sounds rather ominous!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> I presume that's a new IEM. Otherwise it sounds rather ominous!



They are talking about Moondrop planar headphones, I think. You know, the a-VOID headphone. 

Ok, I’ll see myself out.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

o0genesis0o said:


> They are talking about Moondrop planar headphones, I think. You know, the a-VOID headphone.
> 
> Ok, I’ll see myself out.


They were released got some bad reviews now back to the drawing board probably be spring now.


----------



## Jmop (Sep 6, 2022)

Z200.. It’s alright. Big bass, boomy, but pretty tight. Upper mids can get occasionally feisty since they start descending closer to 2k than 3k. No sharp 10k peak like 03, but with mods I like 03 better for comfort since it’s more rounded. Soundstage is ok, treble seems a bit thin.. These are just some initial impressions. Reviews on here say it’s a step in the right direction and I agree.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

*TRN ST5 first impressions:*

I get how some could think the treble/upper midrange could be slightly bright and intense. My first player, the Sony WM1A was absolutely bright, and slightly forward with the treble/upper midrange intensity. Though a fast change to the TA desktop showed the TRN ST5 to be very revealing of source. With the TA desktop smoothness the ST5 was really in the zone........the detailed and acceptable intensity zone, though not sure what it will be like listening long term, or post burn-in? The Sony WM1Z will be interesting as it also has a forward brighter treble.......where the Sony 1A is more midrange forward. But at least it seems workable, though maybe slightly more bright and intense than the TRN BAX, going by memory? The BAX (as I remember it) had a slightly more plush treble, of course due to EST personality. Still for the money they are asking, the ST5 is truly something special I think?_ *Still only moments into the listening, but first impressions are an important thing, and lead the way to what ever options surface later.*_

Construction is remarkable. I'm not using the included cable, but just simply clicked on the BAX cable and wide-bore tips. But the overall feel/size is much more accessible than the BAX, with a common size and weight. Fit due to the nozzle angle is great, as well as insertion depth. Fit and finish of the complete IEM structure is really something to behold, with clean lines and seamless feel-proof construction! *It can only get better with burn-in, at least that has always been my IEM experience so far.*

Bass at this point (going off BAX memory) seems more curtailed......but also there is a probably more accessible sonic balance, where many are not going to find the ST5 as flamboyant or bombastic.........thus less contrasty than the BAX? Simply more mainstream-tune maybe? I'm still wondering if the detail I'm hearing in real or due to such intense forwardness of the BAs.......maybe both? I kinda knew this is what we would have before opening the box, but guessed it slightly more relaxed treble beforehand? Lets see what burn-in does! I'm hopping the upper midrange will open-up and the treble will become slightly more relaxed? Still nothing I can't deal with if it stays like this. *As far as I'm concerned there are ranges of brightness and forwardness and everything isn't always so black and white.*



https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-st5


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> *TRN ST5 first impressions:*
> 
> I get how some could think the treble/upper midrange could be slightly bright and intense. My first player, the Sony WM1A was absolutely bright, and slightly forward with the treble/upper midrange intensity. Though a fast change to the TA desktop showed the TRN ST5 to be very revealing of source. With the TA desktop smoothness the ST5 was really in the zone........the detailed and acceptable intensity zone, though not sure what it will be like listening long term, or post burn-in? The Sony WM1Z will be interesting as it also has a forward brighter treble.......where the Sony 1A is more midrange forward. But at least it seems workable, though maybe slightly more bright and intense than the TRN BAX, going by memory? The BAX (as I remember it) had a slightly more plush treble, of course due to EST personality. Still for the money they are asking, the ST5 is truly something special I think?_ *Still only moments into the listening, but first impressions are an important thing, and lead the way to what ever options surface later.*_
> 
> ...


I'm going to be interested to see how this stacks up vs the KZ ZS10 Pro X


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I'm going to be interested to see how this stacks up vs the KZ ZS10 Pro X


Never thought of that, but you’re right! They (the two manufacturers) are apparently battling it out, with mass production of a particular sound. So far in my book TRN has jumped into the lead, as KZ never made a BAX. I mean that’s what TOTL flagships are supposed to do, give stature and profile to a company, even if everyone doesn't buy them. An example of just what the companies capabilities are. Even if some don’t buy the TOTL, it’s there behind the sales, adding credibility and dimension to the (companies) TRN business profile.

Though the KZ AS16 pro really proved to be something for KZ. At least in my eyes, I had not purchased any KZ since 2016, and it showed they weren’t messing around. Adapter or not, the KZ AS16 PRO made a statement and it didn’t cost too much. So in a way KZ pulled off a winner, I mean who would pay over $300 for a KZ? They have made their bed and now they can sleep in it. Still TRN also surprised everyone with the BAX, even though (some) people looked at it with suspicion! Lol


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Never thought of that, but you’re right! They (the two manufacturers) are apparently battling it out, with mass production of a particular sound. So far in my book TRN has jumped into the lead, as KZ never made a BAX. I mean that’s what TOTL flagships are supposed to do, give a stature and profile to a company, even if not everyone buys them. An example of just what the companies capabilities are. Even if some don’t buy the TOTL, it’s there behind the sales, adding credibility and dimension to the TRN profile.
> 
> Though the KZ AS16 pro really proved to be something for KZ. At least in my eyes, I had not purchased any KZ since 2016, and it showed they weren’t messing around. Adapter or not the KZ AS16 PRO made a statement and it didn’t cost too much. So in a way KZ pulled off a winner, I mean who would pay over $300 for a KZ? They have made there bed and now they can sleep in it. Still TRN also surprised everyone with the BAX, even though (some) people looked at it with suspicion! Lol


Back then we have,
KZ ZS10 Pro VS TRN V90 VS CCA C10

now we have rematch

KZ ZS10Pro X VS TRN ST5 VS (CCA contender still missing)


----------



## unifutomaki

I carried out more EVO experimentation over the past couple of days by swapping the stock green nozzle filters for the brown ones. This apparently raises the upper mids and treble a tad:




The changes are subtle and difficult to A-B test without having two pairs of EVOs on hand, but I think I’m hearing slightly more vocal energy and just a bit more treble presence. With the default filters, the EVO is tuned to resemble the ER4XR (warm neutral) but I think the brown filters tilt the balance back towards proper neutral.


----------



## Jmop

I have high hopes for what's to come in the iem sphere. The nitpicks on products are still enough to make passes on them but measurements are getting really close to ideal shape, in general. I think 2024 will be seeing affordable endgame gear. Headphones have some catching up to do..


----------



## unifutomaki

Jmop said:


> I have high hopes for what's to come in the iem sphere. The nitpicks on products are still enough to make passes on them but measurements are getting really close to ideal shape, in general. I think 2024 will be seeing affordable endgame gear. Headphones have some catching up to do..


The headphone space just seems to progress reeeeaaaalllllyyyyyyy slowly compared to IEMs. A 25 year old model like the HD600 is still being held as a benchmark product today, and my Koss Porta Pro with Yaxi pads is my headphone endgame


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> I have high hopes for what's to come in the iem sphere. The nitpicks on products are still enough to make passes on them but measurements are getting really close to ideal shape, in general. I think 2024 will be seeing affordable endgame gear. Headphones have some catching up to do..






How old is this thing? still being used pretty consistently
along with the younger HD6xx and siblings.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> I have high hopes for what's to come in the iem sphere. The nitpicks on products are still enough to make passes on them but measurements are getting really close to ideal shape, in general. I think 2024 will be seeing affordable endgame gear. Headphones have some catching up to do..





unifutomaki said:


> The headphone space just seems to progress reeeeaaaalllllyyyyyyy slowly compared to IEMs. A 25 year old model like the HD600 is still being held as a benchmark product today, and my Koss Porta Pro with Yaxi pads is my headphone endgame



I daresay for IEMs, CHIFI has already surpassed and overtaken western brands in the budget and midFI arena. And CHIFI is getting there in TOTL IEMs with stuff like the QDC and DUNU gear.

But for headphones, it seems western and japanese brands are still the king. Well Moondrop tried to muscle in to the midpriced segment with their Void headphone, which didn't do well and had to be taken off the shelf and re-tuned. HIFIMAN seems decent enough, but there are many reports of QC issues?


----------



## Jmop (Sep 7, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I daresay for IEMs, CHIFI has already surpassed and overtaken western brands in the budget and midFI arena. And CHIFI is getting there in TOTL IEMs with stuff like the QDC and DUNU gear.
> 
> But for headphones, it seems western and japanese brands are still the king. Well Moondrop tried to muscle in to the midpriced segment with their Void headphone, which didn't do well and had to be taken off the shelf and re-tuned. HIFIMAN seems decent enough, but there are many reports of QC issues?


HiFiMAN is almost on it with regard to measurement shape, it's just the treble is stepped to death. I have decent hopes for the Void in balanced operation.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> I have high hopes for what's to come in the iem sphere. The nitpicks on products are still enough to make passes on them but measurements are getting really close to ideal shape, in general. I think 2024 will be seeing affordable endgame gear. Headphones have some catching up to do..


So long as we maintain some variety in what's on offer. I'd hate to live in a world where your only choices were: strawberry harmon, rasberry harmon or vanilla harmon. All with bloody anime faceplates!


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> So long as we maintain some variety in what's on offer. I'd hate to live in a world where your only choices were: strawberry harmon, rasberry harmon or vanilla harmon. All with bloody anime faceplates!


Hey I'm all for harmon as long as it's in the same vein as the ER2SE but with better treble and bass extension. Seriously, someone tamper with that thing and make it perfect for me lol


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Hey I'm all for harmon as long as it's in the same vein as the ER2SE but with better treble and bass extension. Seriously, someone tamper with that thing and make it perfect for me lol


I actually like Harmon tuning, but I like variety too. Music sounds different depending on what we listen to it with. Sometimes we find enjoyment in things outside our usual preference. Once we settle on one thing as the "Best" option, variety sails out the window.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> Back then we have,
> KZ ZS10 Pro VS TRN V90 VS CCA C10
> 
> now we have rematch
> ...


I do see how they are in direct competition with one another. Probably I’ll do a TRN ST5 review and find some comparisons, then when I do the KZ ZS10 Pro, review I’ll put it up against the TRN ST5.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> How old is this thing? still being used pretty consistently
> along with the younger HD6xx and siblings.


Right, Sony made the MDR-V6 in 1985, and discontinued it in 2020. I purchased it in 1986, I used it, as back then you simply used what you had, never truly loved it though. Too bright, way too bright, it sucks by today’s standards. IMO


----------



## r31ya (Sep 7, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, Sony made the MDR-V6 in 1985, and discontinued it in 2020. I purchased it in 1986, I used it, as back then you simply used what you had, never truly loved it though. Too bright, way too bright, it sucks by today’s standards. IMO


MDR-7506 is something i wanna try but its price in my country is a bit nuts
and many pointed out, not recommended for daily music enjoyments, its more for studio to hunt for "mistakes"
I ended buying ATH-M40x (as many become sworn enemy to ATH-M50x) and later HE-400i(2020) (ranked pretty well in crins list and have lower power rec to HE400SE or HE4xx)


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> MDR-7506


Yes, the MDR-7506 is related, and yes they are monitoring headphones, and I purchased the MDR-V6 with home studio equipment and yes, I mixed with them, still...I never liked them, but they worked.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the MDR-7506 is related, and yes they are monitoring headphones, and I purchased the MDR-V6 with home studio equipment and yes, I mixed with them, still...I never liked them, but they worked.


Whats is your rec for studio use?
the one i see is DT770  or DT990


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

I sold pretty much all of my studio back in 2010. I only have a custom made flat-top guitar and 2 regular acoustics. I own a single guitar processor and a small practice amp. So you could say I’m clueless as to how to monitor a good mix nowadays. Which is strange to say as a have a few headphones? But monitoring a mix is the farthest thing from my goals, actually I wouldn’t even know how.....almost, except better to ditch the headphones and use speakers.


r31ya said:


> Whats is your rec for studio use?
> the one i see is DT770  or DT990


----------



## r31ya (Sep 7, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> I sold pretty much all of my studio back in 2010. I only have a custom made flat-top guitar and 2 regular acoustics. I own a single guitar processor and a small practice amp. So you could say I’m clueless as to how to monitor a good mix nowadays. Which is strange to say as a have a few headphones? But monitoring a mix is the farthest thing from my goals, actually I wouldn’t even know how.....almost, except better to ditch the headphones and use speakers.


ahh, so its is true.
I read that studio usually only use headphone for recording but not during mastering. they use speakers on that one.

on not so related note, Crin have IEM list but for long while he didn't have Headphone list as he rarely use headphone. IEMs to go, speakers at home.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

I did make a lot of mixes with headphones, but it was a long time ago. I could probably learn again which ones would be good for mixing? I mean it would be interesting to know about. I’m sure there are threads somewhere (maybe on Head-Fi?) where they talk about current models of both IEMs and headphones for mixing? I mean I may have IEMs currently that would work, the two ways are related, but crazy as it sounds I remember studio monitors (headphones) which have been found too thin for mixing, which would make your mixes too bass heavy. The opposite of what you would think! Most of this has to do with knowing your gear (all of it) and learning to make it work, so it’s a whole system thing. But I was an amateur home recording enthusiast, where I simply got a bunch of gear and read a bunch of books.


r31ya said:


> ahh, so its is true.
> I read that studio usually only use headphone for recording but not during mastering. they use speakers on that one.
> 
> on not so related note, Crin have IEM list but for long while he didn't have Headphone list as he rarely use headphone. IEMs to go, speakers at home.


----------



## Jmop

Speaking of throwbacks, remember the original Sony XB series? I owned the 700 and 500, those big ole tire pads were great. I remember hanging out in Best Buy and getting down with some dubstep on the 500 in store model.


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> Speaking of throwbacks, remember the original Sony XB series? I owned the 700 and 500, those big ole tire pads were great. I remember hanging out in Best Buy and getting down with some dubstep on the 500 in store model.


Its superbly comfortable, pretty detailed too if you can see through the bass that is everywhere.


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> Its superbly comfortable, pretty detailed too if you can see through the bass that is everywhere.


If I could fit the 700 pads on other headphones then circular ear cups would be 10x more comfy.


----------



## IEMbiker

Carpet said:


> Audiophiles need to get out more!


Audiophiles get eargasm


----------



## chinmie

r31ya said:


> Whats is your rec for studio use?
> the one i see is DT770  or DT990





Redcarmoose said:


> I sold pretty much all of my studio back in 2010. I only have a custom made flat-top guitar and 2 regular acoustics. I own a single guitar processor and a small practice amp. So you could say I’m clueless as to how to monitor a good mix nowadays. Which is strange to say as a have a few headphones? But monitoring a mix is the farthest thing from my goals, actually I wouldn’t even know how.....almost, except better to ditch the headphones and use speakers.



when i was younger, i used to own a small indie recording studio after i graduated university, but nowadays i purely do music for hobby and only record/mix my own band's songs. 

currently i use ATH R70X for mixing quietly/ cleaning tracks, because when i switch back and forth between it and my speakers (my trusty old KRK V6), they sounds similar enough that i don't need to do too much adjustments. not to mention i really like that it's open back, really light and comfortable to wear for long hours

from experience, it is better to learn a specific earphones /speakers and stick with them for mixing, rather than trying too many multiple units. the only thing that i would add is if your mixes ended up (for example) too bassy in general when checking on multiple devices, you should pick a bassier oriented monitors so you don't over-EQ the bass again..vice versa to the other frequencies.


----------



## Surf Monkey

r31ya said:


> ahh, so its is true.
> I read that studio usually only use headphone for recording but not during mastering. they use speakers on that one.
> 
> on not so related note, Crin have IEM list but for long while he didn't have Headphone list as he rarely use headphone. IEMs to go, speakers at home.



Years ago before my band broke up and we were doing studio recording the engineers we worked with used Sennheiser HD650s for tracking and mixing. They mastered over speakers. In this case the speakers were Yorkville YSM-1s.


----------



## nraymond

r31ya said:


> ahh, so its is true.
> I read that studio usually only use headphone for recording but not during mastering. they use speakers on that one.
> 
> on not so related note, Crin have IEM list but for long while he didn't have Headphone list as he rarely use headphone. IEMs to go, speakers at home.


Studios can and do use heaphones for mixing and mastering, but any good studio is going to use speakers and also do checks on things like car stereos and portable bluetooth speakers so they understand what people will be hearing in their daily lives on the variety of devices that people use. You want a song to sound good on as many devices as possible. And whatever sound playback chain a studio uses, they need to understand its strengths and weaknesses. While this article is 15 years old now, Sound On Sound did a good job talking about all the ins and outs of mixing on headphones, and much of their advice still applies:

https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/mixing-headphones


----------



## Surf Monkey

nraymond said:


> Studios can and do use heaphones for mixing and mastering, but any good studio is going to use speakers and also do checks on things like car stereos and portable bluetooth speakers so they understand what people will be hearing in their daily lives on the variety of devices that people use. You want a song to sound good on as many devices as possible. And whatever sound playback chain a studio uses, they need to understand its strengths and weaknesses. While this article is 15 years old now, Sound On Sound did a good job talking about all the ins and outs of mixing on headphones, and much of their advice still applies:
> 
> https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/mixing-headphones



Exactly. Good engineers and producers will check their mix/mastering on as many speakers as they can. The reference will be studio monitors, but the mix will be tailored to sound as good as possible on as many kinds of speakers and headphones as possible.

Keen observers will notice that this approach introduces certain compromises. Compromises that render “sounds exactly like the artist intended” more or less meaningless. There is no “exactly” in the world of recorded audio. There are simply too many steps and variables in the chain from performance to playback.


----------



## Carpet

IEMbiker said:


> Audiophiles get eargasm


Audiophiles apparently prefer aural sex!


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is new. Was browsing aliexpress and saw these made by Tri audio.



Like the design. Might have to try a set.


----------



## 4ceratops

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new. Was browsing aliexpress and saw these made by Tri audio.
> 
> Like the design. Might have to try a set.


There is no possibility to order 3 pairs of one size yet, only the SML set. So it's unusable for me, because only size L (14 mm) fits me. Too bad, they look interesting, they would be worth trying.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 7, 2022)

Deal for US Amazon Prime members...KBEAR Rosefinch in the brown color for $12.


----------



## Surf Monkey

4ceratops said:


> There is no possibility to order 3 pairs of one size yet, only the SML set. So it's unusable for me, because only size L (14 mm) fits me. Too bad, they look interesting, they would be worth trying.



Same, but I went for it anyway. Price is pretty good and I’ve found that with one or two kinds of tips I can use a medium in one ear and a large in the other. The SpinFit W1 is like that. These may be too. I’ll see…


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new. Was browsing aliexpress and saw these made by Tri audio.
> 
> Like the design. Might have to try a set.


Like the ePro tips, sort of? https://penonaudio.com/epro-ep00.html


----------



## nymz

​Today I bring good news. I just launched live a personal website where I will be hosting my reviews and impressions while serving as a personal index as well.

To celebrate this launch, I also reviewed the legendary *Sony IER-Z1R *that you can find there.

Thanks for your time and have a great week!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 7, 2022)

nymz said:


> ​Today I bring good news. I just launched live a personal website where I will be hosting my reviews and impressions while serving as a personal index as well.
> 
> To celebrate this launch, I also reviewed the legendary *Sony IER-Z1R *that you can find there.
> 
> Thanks for your time and have a great week!


The IER-Z1R is my reference, that I often hold other IEMs to. And....I agree with you on your comparison to the N3, so true with how they share many things, but the bass is better defined and tailored with the IER-Z1R......just like you say! I didn’t know it was discontinued!  

Time for a new model, the IER-Z1R2


----------



## o0genesis0o

nymz said:


> ​Today I bring good news. I just launched live a personal website where I will be hosting my reviews and impressions while serving as a personal index as well.
> 
> To celebrate this launch, I also reviewed the legendary *Sony IER-Z1R *that you can find there.
> 
> Thanks for your time and have a great week!



The website displays well on my phone. So far so good. I scrolled around and did not find anything buggy. Best of luck!

The review is quite epic. I imagined it took a lot of time to write.


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio on CCA PLA13​


----------



## zenki

I'll just leave this here
Truthear zero review


----------



## o0genesis0o

zenki said:


> I'll just leave this here
> Truthear zero review






Perhaps another case of trying too hard to force the FR to match a target? Low technical performance is no-no for me.


----------



## unifutomaki

zenki said:


> I'll just leave this here
> Truthear zero review


Thank you for your honesty and brevity


----------



## WAON303

.


zenki said:


> I'll just leave this here
> Truthear zero review


My rule of thumb is to get both the Salnotes Zero and CRA to test the waters, both will help you find your tonal preference.

Then get something in the $150-300 price bracket that matches the most with your tonal taste and call it a day because spending more is not worth it in the long run given how competitive budget IEMs have gotten in the last 2 years.

Bonus step is to get a kilobuck IEM BUT DONT enter the side quest IEM forest because you'll end up spending money on sets that add nothing to your set up or are novelty at best.

I've been stuck inside the side quest IEM forest for a while and it only gets worse when I really want to get a FatFreq Maestro Mini which is the epiphany of "side quest" IEMs.


----------



## unifutomaki

WAON303 said:


> DONT enter the side quest IEM forest because you'll end up spending money on sets that add nothing to your set up or are novelty at best.


Indeed. Too many waifu boxes, not enough sets that will remain as a daily driver (or even be remembered) a year from now


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

unifutomaki said:


> Indeed. Too many waifu boxes, not enough sets that will remain as a daily driver (or even be remembered) a year from now


the ultimate quest of these companies is to create something that will be remembered a year from now. Things like the Blon 03, Sennheiser IE300, ISN H50, or the Tripowin Olina that are still talked about, mentioned in best of, and keep dropping alerts every day from their respective threads. This is what is strived for.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 8, 2022)

HBB have got ZS10 Pro x Measured





Better that expected, still waiting for other graphs and first impression to pops out


----------



## Redcarmoose

*TRN ST5 Universal IEM


*


----------



## r31ya (Sep 8, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *TRN ST5 Universal IEM
> *







5driver $50ish iems war Round 2, Per HBB measurement


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 8, 2022)

_*KZ ZS10 PRO X?*_
*TRN ST5?

An all out battle! May be best in-ear win! The ZS10 PRO X looks great, I can't wait for a showdown!*


r31ya said:


> 5driver $50ish iems war Round 2, Per HBB measurement


----------



## Redcarmoose

*BLON Z200 Universal IEM


*


----------



## counterclockwise

Apparently Akoustyx released a reference-tuned planar iem, in ety bullet form factor:
https://akoustyx.com/products/s6

(listed in the Bullet/Cable-Down IEM Database thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-bullet-cable-down-iem-database-140-update.964041)

I've been hoping for a reference-tuned planar and I like the ety form factor, so I'm intrigued, but... how does that even fit?


----------



## InvisibleInk

counterclockwise said:


> but... how does that even fit?


 Deep, brother, deep


----------



## Surf Monkey

MUSE HiFi continues to expand their offerings. This time it’s a litz structure modular cable. Looks like it has pretty nice hardware:











US $49.68  28％ Off | NEW MUSEHIFI Color Cow Litz Structure High Purity 6N Alloy Copper 3.5/2.5/4.4 Triple

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mO8JHDw


----------



## nymz

*Tripowin Cencibel*







​

*TANGZU WU ZETIAN*







​

*Tripowin Rhombus*







​

*TRN ST5*







​


----------



## InvisibleInk

counterclockwise said:


> Apparently Akoustyx released a reference-tuned planar iem, in ety bullet form factor:
> https://akoustyx.com/products/s6
> 
> (listed in the Bullet/Cable-Down IEM Database thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-bullet-cable-down-iem-database-140-update.964041)
> ...


 
Seriously, though, maybe something like this...


----------



## Redcarmoose

* TRN ST5 left
TRN BAX right*


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## counterclockwise

InvisibleInk said:


> Deep, brother, deep


lol, my mains are er4sr so consider me unfazed. ^^

what I was getting at is that these shells look as slim as etys (which are about 7mm across), whereas the smallest planar driver I'm aware of (P1) has a diameter of 10mm. they either cut that in half or applied some non-euclidean engineering here.

the internet seems to know basically nothing about these yet... all I find is a report that they demoed a prototype DD/planar hybrid at CanJam 3 years ago, which I suppose evolved into the S-6: https://audio-head.com/akoustyx-in-ears-the-ms4-canjam-socal-2019/amp/


----------



## Jmop

Looking forward to seeing the new Olina graph, please calm that upper treble peak.


----------



## BCool

counterclockwise said:


> lol, my mains are er4sr so consider me unfazed. ^^
> 
> what I was getting at is that these shells look as slim as etys (which are about 7mm across), whereas the smallest planar driver I'm aware of (P1) has a diameter of 10mm. they either cut that in half or applied some non-euclidean engineering here.
> 
> the internet seems to know basically nothing about these yet... all I find is a report that they demoed a prototype DD/planar hybrid at CanJam 3 years ago, which I suppose evolved into the S-6: https://audio-head.com/akoustyx-in-ears-the-ms4-canjam-socal-2019/amp/



It's possible that they developed their own driver. There's nothing inherent about the design of planar drivers that mean they have to be much larger than dynamics.

Curious that there's not more discussion about them though, with all the planar hype this year you'd think there would be a bigger marketing push.


----------



## kmmbd

The TempoTec V6 is one of the, if not the best Android-powered DAPs under USD$500, and that's something I did not see coming at all.

I mostly associated TempoTec with budget dongles and sources, but they really did their homework before coming up with the V6. It's on kickstarter, which is usually something I avoid, but the hardware is already finalized and I suspect the Kickstarter campaign is mostly to gauge public interest rather than fund hardware development (funding goal is rather low for that anyway). 

The TempoTec V6 receives my recommendation, with the only caveat that long-term software support is something that remains to be seen, and an outdated Android version and SoC makes the device less-than-ideal in terms of raw performance. But for the early-bird price of $270? Bonkers value. 

Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tempotec-v6.26011/review/29177/


----------



## unifutomaki

Treated my Porta Pros to a spiffy new pair of Yaxis


----------



## Poganin

I've been out of the loop with releases for a bit. What are the current best bang for your buck single driver IEMs in the 400-500 USD bracket? Both planar and dynamic.
I guess planar would be the Wu Zetian?


----------



## Hustler

HZSound Heart Mirror Pro are available for 75$. Black version looks nice.
https://keephifi.com/products/hzsound-heart-mirror-pro


----------



## jant71

jant71 said:


> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...48.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> https://www-aiuto--jp-co-jp.transla...92.php?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en-US
> 
> Looks pretty cool. I know some will gufaw at a fixed cable in 2022 but it is around $100 and stills looks like a nice concept.


Good exchange rate right now so I pre-ordered these for ~$85 shipped from Amazon Japan. They don't actually drop till next week on the 16th.


----------



## baskingshark

Poganin said:


> I've been out of the loop with releases for a bit. What are the current best bang for your buck single driver IEMs in the 400-500 USD bracket? Both planar and dynamic.
> I guess planar would be the Wu Zetian?



The $400  - 500 USD range is sort of the orphan child for single DDs.

Like $100 - $300 gets you some pretty good bang for buck midFI single DD in the Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop KATO, BQEYZ Autumn and Tanchjim Hana 2021. Going to $1Kish gets you some TOTL models (though with mega diminishing returns - ie pay 10x more for 20% or so improvement).

So the $400 - 500 bracket is kind of neither here nor there, as just topping up a bit from that $500ish bracket may land you a TOTL model. In addition, it seems compared to budget fare, there are not many models released at that awkward $400 - 500 range, so it is a very niche bracket.


----------



## baskingshark

Hustler said:


> HZSound Heart Mirror Pro are available for 75$. Black version looks nice.
> https://keephifi.com/products/hzsound-heart-mirror-pro



Thanks for the headsup!


Well based on the store provided graph (if trustable), it looks very different from the original Heart Mirror. This Pro version has much more bass, a 10 dB pinna gain and less treble than the original!


----------



## Tzennn (Sep 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Tzennn (Sep 10, 2022)

So i tried to recreate the graph above (or below), maybe it will look like this (red line)





baskingshark said:


>


If the graph being shown here is correct then HM pro can be a little bit dull (or not as unique as) non pro, but the sound quality is top tier, i guess


----------



## cqtek

Hidizs AP80 PRO-X Red Copper Limited Edition: The remarkable weight of a limited edition packed with exclusivity and great sound.


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> The $400  - 500 USD range is sort of the orphan child for single DDs.
> 
> Like $100 - $300 gets you some pretty good bang for buck midFI single DD in the Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop KATO, BQEYZ Autumn and Tanchjim Hana 2021. Going to $1Kish gets you some TOTL models (though with mega diminishing returns - ie pay 10x more for 20% or so improvement).
> 
> So the $400 - 500 bracket is kind of neither here nor there, as just topping up a bit from that $500ish bracket may land you a TOTL model. In addition, it seems compared to budget fare, there are not many models released at that awkward $400 - 500 range, so it is a very niche bracket.


Well, shucks. Thank you for your suggestions. I've been eyeing the Kato for a while now, but it looks like the Autumn is worth taking a look at, too. Maybe instead of buying one IEM at 500 I'll go for two that don't exceed that limit.


----------



## o0genesis0o

cqtek said:


> Hidizs AP80 PRO-X Red Copper Limited Edition: The remarkable weight of a limited edition packed with exclusivity and great sound.



Is there any difference in material between this one and the normal one? I have just reviewed the normal one recently. A good piece of equipment at a good price.


----------



## ozkan

Can someone compare 7hz Salnotes Zero to Truthear Zero please?


----------



## r31ya




----------



## Surf Monkey

cqtek said:


> Hidizs AP80 PRO-X Red Copper Limited Edition: The remarkable weight of a limited edition packed with exclusivity and great sound.



I assume this must have some kind of coating or treatment that will keep it from corroding? Because copper rust isn’t especially attractive.


----------



## firesign

cqtek said:


> Hidizs AP80 PRO-X Red Copper Limited Edition: The remarkable weight of a limited edition packed with exclusivity and great sound.


🙈🙈🙈


----------



## ssantan2

Poganin said:


> Well, shucks. Thank you for your suggestions. I've been eyeing the Kato for a while now, but it looks like the Autumn is worth taking a look at, too. Maybe instead of buying one IEM at 500 I'll go for two that don't exceed that limit.


You could bump your budget and try the senn IE600 as an end game single DD. In the mid fi space there isn't really a single iem that is considered "the best" imo. It really depends on the sound profile you are looking for. If you want something with really emphasized vocals it seems like the Kato would be a good option although I have heard they can come off as shouty. The Real Seek Airship, Hana, and Autumn (bass nozzle) will have more bass emphasis and should come off more balanced. I'm a big fan of the Penon Vortex which has great mids with a more relaxed treble region while still having really good extension.


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 10, 2022)

Poganin said:


> Well, shucks. Thank you for your suggestions. I've been eyeing the Kato for a while now, but it looks like the Autumn is worth taking a look at, too. Maybe instead of buying one IEM at 500 I'll go for two that don't exceed that limit.





ssantan2 said:


> You could bump your budget and try the senn IE600 as an end game single DD. In the mid fi space there isn't really a single iem that is considered "the best" imo. It really depends on the sound profile you are looking for. If you want something with really emphasized vocals it seems like the Kato would be a good option although I have heard they can come off as shouty. The Real Seek Airship, Hana, and Autumn (bass nozzle) will have more bass emphasis and should come off more balanced. I'm a big fan of the Penon Vortex which has great mids with a more relaxed treble region while still having really good extension.



Just attempt to mod 4 single DDs this few days,
Sony EX800ST, Moondrop Kato, Tanchjim Hana 2021, Fiio FD5, missing Tanchjim Oxygen here.
If you eyeing for Kato, you wont go wrong. I think the best all rounder between all, complete all package without any major flaws although don't have any particular speciality.
Not the best in every aspect, but very good in almost every aspect. Jack of the trades, master of none.
Kato isnt shouty at all even for me that sensitive with 2.5-3khz pinna gain. Hana is shoutier, FD5 is harsher.


----------



## Poganin

ssantan2 said:


> You could bump your budget and try the senn IE600 as an end game single DD.


Unfortunately, that's beyond my budget right now. I guess my choice will be between Kato and Autumn as far as DD are concerned.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Unfortunately, that's beyond my budget right now. I guess my choice will be between Kato and Autumn as far as DD are concerned.


I am not a fan of the Autumn in stock. Kato is better in stock. Modded Autumn and they are kinda even I guess. But the Dunu Titan S is better than the Kato for me.


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 10, 2022)

Tale of 3 SuperTFZ models.

I go on record to say I have never heard a prior TFZ model. These are my first time experience with these and I have on hand 3 of their newest models. The  STFZ Force 1, Force 5, Force King.

These guys have some nice sounding newer in the SuperTFZ line of dynamic IEMs. Last time I posted about these here was when I got them but I am gonna break down what the 3 models represents.

A few surprises for me on these newerish IEMs. They all have good builds with one of them having a more sound to build ratio as I am not a fan of the housing for the Force King though it looks less gaudy vs the Force 5. Kinda mixed on the Force 5 design. They need to move on from that same shell of the Force King,  half of Chi fi uses. Force 1 has a way better and nicer looking build over the Force King. But it is the sound why there is a price hike from the Force 1.

So what if the TFZ folks tune with variations of the V that just means they like bass.  Who don't like bass.

Force 1 is more v fun forward musical sound signature. It's got surprising body of sound. It's got better imaging than many anywhere near its price range. It is for some reason been a you either like them or hate them it seems is the consensus on them. If you like your music with a nice low end with a fairly fast Beryllium coated dynamic and strong magnets. These amped has no business being anywhere near its price imo. Thats just how I hear them. They are much better than what you guys think for the bucks. Versatile too so they aren't overly V I call it a balanced V more like it.

Force King is the newcomer. These things are surprising. I wasn't expecting stage monitor tuned IEMs in both the Force King and the Force 5. But that is what these were meant for. TFZ version of the neutral with once again surprising balance to its sound. I haven't seen a graph for these but it sounds like it has plenty of upper mids and certainly has a higher resolve vs the Force 1. It is the sound of the Force King is what TFZ is charging for. Its housing is ok. I might sound like I am being harsh on it but. I've seen way too many IEMs using that same housing. Including some very cheap options. The Force 5 is where they put there efforts in a delux packackage using what looks like to be the same dynamic used in the Force King. 11.4mm graphene dynamic with their most neutral tuning.

Force 5.  I was wondering. Why the out there looks on these things?. I mean they look like some artist rendition for a "singer. Stage monitor for vocals. I actually prefer the Force King for its version of this sound vs the Force 5. Again neutral even more so than the Force King. The out of box experience on these were not great for me they sounded harsh actually.  After burn in these sounded very neutral bright monitor type tuning. Upper mids can sound shouty for some female vocals. It is also treble forward.  Mids come in nice in clear for both the Force 5 and Force King. All their models actually.

The graphene drivers these guys are using in combination of dual magnets,. Tesla flux on all of their models including the Force1. I can hear the detail difference on these. They all have snappier sound as well.  Nothing sluggish on their presentations let me put it that way.  I have heard plenty of graphene plated dynamics but these sound different. These sound more higher end more precise, tighter. The Force 5 does have a lot of treble presence so that might be a turn off for folks that don't like brighter tunings. 


Been testing out the Force King. I threw on a more tonally correct cable on the Force King, this thing sound fantastic for the price. It has to be one of the most detailed single dynamics at that price range. These are like the middle ground in sound for the Force 1 <<Force King<<Force 5. Force1 having the most bass out of the 3 to least.

As far as my preference between the 3. I like the Force King> Force 1 >Force 5

The Force King reminds me a bit of the NA2+ sound signature but more musical, greater body of sound. Its sound is where it easily makes up for their shortcomings,.

The Force 5 is more closer to the NM2+ sound signature. The most neutral offering out of the 3. A mild bass end as these are more tuned for vocal clarity imaging and detail. Is more of a bright neutral tuning. I have to listen to these some more but if you are looking for a smooth sounding gloss over the details type IEM these aren't it,. These are the most detailed out of the 3 offerings. Might have the least amount of bass impact with the most amount of upper mids and treble out of the 3. Not my favorite type of signature but these exist to pick off details.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> I am not a fan of the Autumn in stock. Kato is better in stock. Modded Autumn and they are kinda even I guess. But the Dunu Titan S is better than the Kato for me.


I'll read up on the Titan S, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## cqtek

o0genesis0o said:


> Is there any difference in material between this one and the normal one? I have just reviewed the normal one recently. A good piece of equipment at a good price.


In theory, the only difference is the outer material, which is copper.


Surf Monkey said:


> I assume this must have some kind of coating or treatment that will keep it from corroding? Because copper rust isn’t especially attractive.


I don't know, but I will ask Hidizs if he has any treatment. That's a good question.


----------



## saldsald

Not sure if this has been posted before but these tips look 'innovative' and tasty.


----------



## Tzennn

saldsald said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but these tips look 'innovative' and tasty.


----------



## rayliam80

saldsald said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but these tips look 'innovative' and tasty.



Interesting. However, I wonder how much those outer ridges will affect making a good, quality seal on the ear canal.


----------



## saldsald (Sep 10, 2022)

Tzennn said:


>


I was thinking this mousse cake:


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st5-hybrid-universal-iem.26032/


----------



## Rin1990 (Sep 11, 2022)

Post edited: upon further observation I've decided that it's not worth wasting time and energy giving attention to this infamous troll who feeds on the provocation.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Rin1990 said:


> up that copium


Copium is a popular word in Twitch chat.


----------



## Rin1990 (Sep 11, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Copium is a popular word in Twitch chat.


So it's ultimately just an idiotic shortened word for "cope and seethe", got it.


----------



## Rin1990 (Sep 11, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I still don't think Moondrop Variations is all that great based on measurements, even disregarding how expensive it is. It covers the frequency spectrum, cool, but to me it's just ok in terms of response.


It's just decent for its price...definitely nothing special after listening it again and again for hours in the shop nearby.


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Here is my humble opinion about the BQEYZ Topaz.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-topaz.25875/reviews#review-29192


----------



## freelancr

Hey fellow IEM nuts,





I want to announce my own squiglink. With over 40 measurements amassed I thought I should ask Mark Ryan (Super* Review) about my own instance.
And he provided it super fast and hassle free.
Thank you Mark Ryan you are truly Super.

https://harpo.squig.link/index.html

You’ll find some graphs that couldn’t be found on the internet (Hiby Seeds 2, Hifiman R800, JQ Audio 4U to name a few).

Because I’m so happy now I recorded a super long sound demo just for fun (Hybrid Battle - ISN H40 vs. TRN ST5 vs. Dunu Vulkan).


----------



## Jcor (Sep 11, 2022)

@MRSallee

Just tagging you in as @freelancr is giving you some credit.


----------



## cqtek

freelancr said:


> Hey fellow IEM nuts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! The more of us there are, the more variety we can offer to the community. And yes, Mark Ryan deserves recognition for selflessly helping us.

Good luck with your squig.link.


----------



## Surf Monkey

freelancr said:


> Hey fellow IEM nuts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s a great lineup of models. Really nice work. I’ll be adding it to my reference links. Thanks!


----------



## nymz

My quick review of the *TRN ST5* is out and you can find it on my website.

Thanks for reading and have a nice week!


----------



## o0genesis0o

freelancr said:


> Hey fellow IEM nuts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice selection of IEMs, mate! Good luck with your Squiqlink.

For IEM geeks who are on the fence about setting up a graph DB and want to self-host or just run it locally for fun, you can also fork or clone the open-source graphtool, modified by Rohsa at Rohsa's Workshop. I think this version is still a bit behind the one used by Squiglink (maintained by Mr. Super* Review @MRSallee, I presume), but it is better than the barebone source code linked by Crinacle. It has a cool feature where viewers can upload their own FR for comparison. One of the readers on Reddit used this feature to compare his unit with mine to check unit variations.

My graph database is hosted by GitHub Page and the content is version-controlled by GitHub and replicated across all of my computers, so I'm less worried about losing data. It did take a bit of effort to understand the source code to import my data, but smooth ride afterwards. Let me know if you want further details on how to deploy one. (And if you are somewhere around Head-Fi, thank you Rohsa!).


----------



## morndewey

Poganin said:


> Unfortunately, that's beyond my budget right now. I guess my choice will be between Kato and Autumn as far as DD are concerned.


I’d like to suggest Oriolus Isabelle. 
Don’t know your location but musicteck had it on sale for just south of $500. Tonality is superb although short wide nozzle may induce fit difficulties. Cheers


----------



## Jmop

Next up on my chopping block is the HiBy R3 Pro Saber, should be here by next week. I wanted a small DAP that can do balanced, gapless, and has a super quiet background.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 12, 2022)

freelancr said:


> I want to announce my own squiglink. With over 40 measurements amassed I thought I should ask Mark Ryan (Super* Review) about my own instance.
> And he provided it super fast and hassle free.
> Thank you Mark Ryan you are truly Super.
> 
> https://harpo.squig.link/index.html


Cool.



nymz said:


> My quick review of the *TRN ST5* is out and you can find it on my website.
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a nice week!


Congratulations on your site, though I’m truly surprised you find the TRN ST5 “basshead” we must have been given two completely different samples? Though contrasting ideas are sometimes helpful, this hobby is as subjective as anything. Interestingly I gave the TRN ST5 time with about 6 different ear-tips, 4 wildly different amp/DAC and over 100 hours of burn-in.............still no-way would I call it basshead? I spent days and days assessing the sound values? Strange to say the least?

Edit:
I even tried the TRN ST5 with my darkest amp and pure copper cable as well as Sony Hybrid narrow bore tips, and didn’t get into basshead territory? I used 4 different cables too, with the TRN ST5?


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s…here’s my “quick impression” on the *CCA PLA13*.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/post-17139261



Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

Redcarmoose said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your site, though I’m truly surprised you find the TRN ST5 “basshead” we must have been given two completely different samples? Though contrasting ideas are sometimes helpful, this hobby is as subjective as anything. Interestingly I gave the TRN ST5 time with about 6 different ear-tips, 4 wildly different amp/DAC and over 100 hours of burn-in.............still no-way would I call it basshead? I spent days and days assessing the sound values? Strange to say the least?
> ...


My ST5 is still burning in, but I have the same experience as you. Bass is well balanced and I am not hearing any bass bleed. Mids are forward and treble bright and extended. Sub bass is nice, mid bass dialled back a little, freeing up the mids. Via Hidizs AP80 Pro X and the medium black tips, 3.5mm plug. Fabulous cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nimweth said:


> My ST5 is still burning in, but I have the same experience as you. Bass is well balanced and I am not hearing any bass bleed. Mids are forward and treble bright and extended. Sub bass is nice, mid bass dialled back a little, freeing up the mids. Via Hidizs AP80 Pro X and the medium black tips, 3.5mm plug. Fabulous cable.


Well, that’s the true value of Head-Fi, if you can find people that can substantiate your hearing of an IEM. I don’t want to say anyone’s wrong or right. My bass ideas are actually slightly different than yours, but close. But yes, these are not in anyway basshead level? The TRN ST5 are balanced and to me the bass takes a backseat to the mids and treble? I just want to know if my set has something wrong with it. Like maybe they left out the damping filters in the two nozzle mounted BAs or something? Lol

But in the end it’s all good, we have cool stuff to listen to music with! Cheers!


----------



## freelancr

Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - Stunned!

I can’t believe this is not butter a wired IEM. 15 min. listening time in, very pleasing synergy between dynamic and planar driver.






















Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 frequency response graph


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 12, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - Stunned!
> 
> I can’t believe this is not butter a wired IEM. 15 min. listening time in, very pleasing synergy between dynamic and planar driver.
> 
> ...



Interesting technology and tuning. I'm surprised that a planar hybrid with digital cross-over in TWS form factor is not mentioned more around here. Very cool. Thanks for sharing. How much is it? AUD $350. Seems like a good deal, if the electronics and wireless connectivity are good.


----------



## freelancr

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting technology and tuning. I'm surprised that a planar hybrid with digital cross-over in TWS form factor is not mentioned more around here. Very cool. Thanks for sharing. How much is it? AUD $350. Seems like a good deal, if the electronics and wireless connectivity are good.


I think I'll get these out of my ears only for charging the next days. The DD and planar combo sounds so addicting. Deep satisfying bass impact without mid bleed and crystal clear planar sound in the upper registers that we all love. The Freebuds use the same mid-bass-dip-trick as the Moondrop Variations to not bleed while having bombast bass.  

This is easily my product of the year 2022. A budget Szalay maybe? Haven't listened to the Szalay...


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - Stunned!
> 
> I can’t believe this is not butter a wired IEM. 15 min. listening time in, very pleasing synergy between dynamic and planar driver.
> 
> ...


Holy delicious bass shelf!
I didn't know there is planar tws tuned this good


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> I think I'll get these out of my ears only for charging the next days. The DD and planar combo sounds so addicting. Deep satisfying bass impact without mid bleed and crystal clear planar sound in the upper registers that we all love. The Freebuds use the same mid-bass-dip-trick as the Moondrop Variations to not bleed while having bombast bass.
> 
> This is easily my product of the year 2022. A budget Szalay maybe? Haven't listened to the Szalay...



Just few days back i discuss about imagining DD + planar combo and suddenly this appears with very good tuning.
I aware sometimes back huawei release another TWS just like other phone makers but didn't expect this really.
Can you tell me more about it with more detailed story so i can jump the fence?
Any comparison with umm timeless? Or kato? Or  Galaxy buds 2 / pro as tws contender?

Thanks in advance


----------



## freelancr (Sep 12, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Just few days back i discuss about imagining DD + planar combo and suddenly this appears with very good tuning.
> I aware sometimes back huawei release another TWS just like other phone makers but didn't expect this really.
> Can you tell me more about it with more detailed story so i can jump the fence?
> Any comparison with umm timeless? Or kato? Or  Galaxy buds 2 / pro as tws contender?
> ...



Honestly, I would buy this thing as an imaginary wired version for double the price without remorse. DD + planar is just me gusta 
I hope more manufacturers beside Huawei and Oriolus roll up their sleeves and build this combo.
The Freebuds 2 Pro sound like the Timeless and some premium single DD had a lovechild.

This is dato the best TWS I ever listened to. Before that it was the Final Audio ZE3000 and before that it was the Cambridge Audio Melomania Touch.
If you are unsure I recommend you buy from Amazon or a local electronic shop. I bought from Media Markt so return would be easy. Well, I won't return it for sure.


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> Honestly, I would buy this thing as an imaginary wired version for double the price without remorse. DD + planar is just me gusta
> I hope more manufacturers beside Huawei and Oriolus roll up their sleeves and build this combo.
> The Freebuds 2 Pro sound like the Timeless and some premium single DD had a lovechild.
> 
> ...



Sorry for another questions, i should asked before.
How is the technicalities like true details, soundstage width depth, imaging and layering?


----------



## FlacFan

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, that’s the true value of Head-Fi, if you can find people that can substantiate your hearing of an IEM. I don’t want to say anyone’s wrong or right. My bass ideas are actually slightly different than yours, but close. But yes, these are not in anyway basshead level? The TRN ST5 are balanced and to me the bass takes a backseat to the mids and treble? I just want to know if my set has something wrong with it. Like maybe they left out the damping filters in the two nozzle mounted BAs or something? Lol
> 
> But in the end it’s all good, we have cool stuff to listen to music with! Cheers!


So, those TRN ST5 got my attention (The only TRN in my small collection is the V90) --- just out of curiosity: What would you consider a basshead IEM?

Cheers.


----------



## freelancr

DynamicEars said:


> Sorry for another questions, i should asked before.
> How is the technicalities like true details, soundstage width depth, imaging and layering?


Technicalities? I'd say state of the art, or as good as it gets. It seems Devialet cast their psychoacoustic magic on this TWS. Details are planar like excellent. Hi Hats have a satisfying zing and reverb. Soundstage is small to medium. Sound feels rather in or at the edge of the head as opposed to holographic/outside. Bass has that subwoofer feel but not overwhelming. Kind of like the Moondrop Variations. Overall sound is addicting due to excellent bass and ultra details. Vocals are forward. Mids have plenty of room to breathe due to dipped mid-bass.


----------



## SenorChang8

Quite surprising it’s Huawei that was first to come up with this hybrid setup in The Planar Wars and in TWS form. I’m sure others will follow now if it sounds that good. Would definitely be interested in wired form IEM.


----------



## CactusPete23

SenorChang8 said:


> Quite surprising it’s Huawei that was first to come up with this hybrid setup in The Planar Wars and in TWS form. I’m sure others will follow now if it sounds that good. Would definitely be interested in wired form IEM.


I wonder if Huawei will be able to add the New Lossless codec "aptX Lossless" that Qualcomm is adding to their latest Snapdragon SoC.  
- It should be able to send/receive 16/44.1 with zero compression artifacts; and would go nice with those new DD/Planar TWS.


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - Stunned!
> 
> I can’t believe this is not butter a wired IEM. 15 min. listening time in, very pleasing synergy between dynamic and planar driver.
> 
> ...





Seriously, looking the FR of that, its really close with my preference target that I rarely found those slight warming upper bass (variations is tilted downside, made mids thinner), then have great punch on mid-sub bass without adding thickness on 100-300hz. Perhaps the upper mids 3khz that might be little bit shouty for me.
But this kind of bass tuning normally only found on TOTL bass tuning like U12t, 64audio trio, oriolus traillii, Z1R.
Sorry for dominating this page, but this is real discovery for me that made me excited after long time, especially when I don't have great TWS to pair with my usb-c only phone.


----------



## Redcarmoose

FlacFan said:


> So, those TRN ST5 got my attention (The only TRN in my small collection is the V90) --- just out of curiosity: What would you consider a basshead IEM?
> 
> Cheers.


Real bass?.......ISN D10.


----------



## Atek2019 (Sep 12, 2022)

I really like my Huawei freebuds Pro 2, they sound fantastic.. with planar charateristic in treble area.
Dual driver (DD and Planar) + LDAC (990kbps) = real wireless hires definition on TWS


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Sep 12, 2022)

r31ya said:


> If we now have, Olina-Aria-TitanS-T3+ line up for best under $100.
> 
> If we goes on hybrid route, which iem going to recommended for best hybrid iem under $100?
> or we need to go a bit higher for proper hybrid iem?
> ...



How about the TRI Meteors? I think they are a very well tuned solid hybrid set. Probably the only pair in that price range that doesn't have obvious inconsistencies in timbre between the DD and BA. They aren't the most resolving, but they're not bad either. Overall they're a solid hybrid for the price.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot this was an older comment/post. I came across it on a search. My bad lol!


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 12, 2022)

Honestly, I wouldn't think that I'll seriously consider an Huawei TWS. Crinacle is writing a review about Galaxy Buds Pro 2. It looks like it takes him long. I wonder how AKG improved the sound. It'd be nice to have a comparison between those two...


----------



## Carpet

Vortex review of KZ ZS10 Pro X​


----------



## FlacFan

Redcarmoose said:


> Real bass?.......ISN D10.


Interesting. Usually I don't look at graphs a lot, but those appear to start at 75 dB which is +5 than my most bass IEM from a it-shall-not-be-300-named thing.

Cheers


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-gumiho?variant=43354548273369

Gumiho is here!


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-sevenhertz-71#images-1


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-sevenhertz-71#images-1



Linsoul calls this a "Potable Amplifier" so does that mean its safe to drink? 😉

I'm an idiot and I couldn't resist. Seems like a pretty cheap way to get some AKM goodness to go and that can only be a good thing!


----------



## Redcarmoose

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Linsoul calls this a "Potable Amplifier" so does that mean its safe to drink? 😉
> 
> I'm an idiot and I couldn't resist. Seems like a pretty cheap way to get some AKM goodness to go and that can only be a good thing!


Yes, but they also spelled it correctly a minimum of three times prior.​Battery-Free Design, Plug And Play​The 7HZ SEVENHERTZ 71 Potable Headphone Amplifier used a battery-free design. The AK4377 chip is easy to drive and the impedance of the circuitry in this amplifier is also low, meaning that not much power is required. This means that this potable amplifier can be driven with low power. The battery-free design means that there is no need to worry about running out of power during use. You can use this Potable Amplifier anytime, anywhere.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Sep 13, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, but they also spelled it correctly a minimum of three times prior.​Battery-Free Design, Plug And Play​The 7HZ SEVENHERTZ 71 Potable Headphone Amplifier used a battery-free design. The AK4377 chip is easy to drive and the impedance of the circuitry in this amplifier is also low, meaning that not much power is required. This means that this potable amplifier can be driven with low power. The battery-free design means that there is no need to worry about running out of power during use. You can use this Potable Amplifier anytime, anywhere.



Okay, so I was just making a joke because goodness knows I make plenty of spelling errors myself, but if you're really going to try to make me sound like a jerk for pointing out "potable" they also misspelled it that same way two other times so it's not like I nitpicked the single mistake on a page. Jokes are jokes and I don't know when people started getting so defensive about them. We all make mistakes and we should all learn to laugh at them. It makes life much more entertaining.

Edit: And as I said, it looks like a cool dongle too! An AKM based DAC for under $40 would have been a fantasy a few years ago so props to 7hz and Linsoul for that!


----------



## r31ya (Sep 13, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Okay, so I was just making a joke because goodness knows I make plenty of spelling errors myself, but if you're really going to try to make me sound like a jerk for pointing out "potable" they also misspelled it that same way two other times so it's not like I nitpicked the single mistake on a page. Jokes are jokes and I don't know when people started getting so defensive about them. We all make mistakes and we should all learn to laugh at them. It makes life much more entertaining.
> 
> Edit: And as I said, it looks like a cool dongle too! An AKM based DAC for under $40 would have been a fantasy a few years ago so props to 7hz and Linsoul for that!


Well, technically "potable" is a proper word that will pass spellcheck, the wrong word to use but yeah...
---



This is Eda that have been properly sterilized and burn in with short dip in boiling water. The blanched edition


----------



## JAnonymous5150

r31ya said:


> Well, technically "potable" is a proper word that will pass spellcheck, the wrong word to use but yeah...



No doubt. The concept of a safe to drink DAC was a funny one in my head and I certainly make more idiotic and easier to catch spelling errors everyday while my big, dumb thumbs type away on my phone. And don't even get me started on the monstrosities I have posted because of auto-correct lol! 😂


----------



## JAnonymous5150

r31ya said:


> Well, technically "potable" is a proper word that will pass spellcheck, the wrong word to use but yeah...
> ---
> 
> This is Eda that have been properly sterilized and burn in with short dip in boiling water. The blanched edition



Haha okay so that's funny! See? He made his EDAs "potable!" 😜

Seriously though, props for going all out with the wet IEMs pic! 😂


----------



## Pylaczynski

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Haha okay so that's funny! See? He made his EDAs "potable!" 😜
> 
> Seriously though, props for going all out with the wet IEMs pic! 😂


Just a reminder of the most famous one I believe #oppoty #DriamOn





Not to sidetrack - Dunu Talos looks like ~150$ in preorder, then ~230$. Planar + 2DD it seems


----------



## WAON303

Wonder what tuning direction DUNU took with the Talos? they seem to be a bit experimental when it comes to their tuning unlike Moondrop which says hahaha VDSF tuning go brrrrrrr.

Not sure what'll happen to the forgotten SA4 model which came out in mainland China around 7 months ago, would it make sense from a business standpoint to release a 4 BA set when you just released a planar IEM?

1000 yuan is around 144 USD, fantastic early bird price, I reckon Moondrop's Stellaris will sit at around the same price.

Give me the EST 112's tuning with treble extension and I'm 100% sold on the Talos..


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Wonder what tuning direction DUNU took with the Talos? they seem to be a bit experimental when it comes to their tuning unlike Moondrop which says hahaha VDSF tuning go brrrrrrr.
> 
> Not sure what'll happen to the forgotten SA4 model which came out in mainland China around 7 months ago, would it make sense from a business standpoint to release a 4 BA set when you just released a planar IEM?
> 
> ...


The Talos will be a character I think? Meaning of the three DUNUs I have each one is very special. I would rather have something slightly different than the same old "correct" tune. Also when there is a unique combination of drivers, often their intrinsic personality takes place, the mixture makes the sound special. Even the DUNU SA6 with being very even and correct, has character, to me. And.......that one may be a new collaboration next!

So maybe we will see a reviewers idea of their version of the DUNU SA6? Seriously I can sit back and listen to the VULKAN all day long, it's one of the greatest accomplishments they have ever done, IMO.


----------



## SenorChang8

Pylaczynski said:


> Just a reminder of the most famous one I believe #oppoty #DriamOn
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sidetrack - Dunu Talos looks like ~150$ in preorder, then ~230$. Planar + 2DD it seems



Talos is Planar and 2 BA drivers (with switch to turn off 2 BA drivers).


----------



## Pylaczynski

Redcarmoose said:


> The Talos will be a character I think? Meaning of the three DUNUs I have each one is very special. I would rather have something slightly different than the same old "correct" tune. Also when there is a unique combination of drivers, often their intrinsic personality takes place, the mixture makes the sound special. Even the DUNU SA6 with being very even and correct, has character, to me. And.......that one may be a new collaboration next!
> 
> So maybe we will see a reviewers idea of their version of the DUNU SA6? Seriously I can sit back and listen to the VULKAN all day long, it's one of the greatest accomplishments they have ever done, IMO.


That is interesting, I thought Vulkan is rather meh for the given price (meaning good IEM in general, but not that good in context of the times of great cheap IEMs we live in)


----------



## yaps66 (Sep 13, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Okay, so I was just making a joke because goodness knows I make plenty of spelling errors myself, but if you're really going to try to make me sound like a jerk for pointing out "potable" they also misspelled it that same way two other times so it's not like I nitpicked the single mistake on a page. Jokes are jokes and I don't know when people started getting so defensive about them. We all make mistakes and we should all learn to laugh at them. It makes life much more entertaining.
> 
> Edit: And as I said, it looks like a cool dongle too! An AKM based DAC for under $40 would have been a fantasy a few years ago so props to 7hz and Linsoul for that!


A little levity is what the doctor always orders and I too thought it was hilarious! Thanks for pointing it out and adding a little "chuckle" to my day!


----------



## baskingshark

BQEYZ Winter coming soon.

The 4th IEM in the Seasons collection after the BQEYZ Spring, Summer and Autumn.

Apparently it is a DD + bone conduction setup. Very interesting, no BA inside.


----------



## saldsald

I am very surprised the Talos will have 2 pin connectors instead of mmcx!


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ Winter coming soon.
> 
> The 4th IEM in the Seasons collection after the BQEYZ Spring, Summer and Autumn.
> 
> Apparently it is a DD + bone conduction setup. Very interesting, no BA inside.


It's a 12mm DD and a 11.6mm Bone Conduction Unit for the treble frequencies according to their wechat.


----------



## Barndoor

I have been listening to the new Hiby Hela (10mm PU+PEEK composite diaphragm, dual magnets) over the last week.
Currently sells for $89, but I paid $20 bundled with the RS2



This is definitely not an earphone for the purist and many would hate it. It is one for the bass heads. Sounds very thick, warm and lush. Extension into sub bass is good, as is impact, speed and texture. 

At times vocals can sound a little recessed on busy tracks, so I find myself turning the volume up a bit more than I usually would to bring them more forward. 

Vocals sound very lush and natural, though I suspect some may prefer a bit more gain in the 2-3khz region. I am quite sensitive to that, so they suit me well.

Treble is pretty laid back and smooth, not airy at all, so not going to please a lot of people. At times I feel like I'm missing something in that area and then at other times I think it is fine. I'm pretty tolerant on treble as long as there are no major peaks, so really not the best at describing it.

Soundstage is quite narrow, but doesn't feel completely in your head and depth is not bad. I feel detail is pretty good for this price point.

I have to say that although I feel I shouldn't I really am finding this item addictive. Paired with the RS2 it such a lush warm sound with quick impactful bass that sucks you in, if that is your thing, which for me is my thing, especially after all the ESS DACs I've listened to recently.


----------



## Ichos

The Moondrop Dawn is a stellar sounding USB DAC dongle.

Find out why in my review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-dawn.25970/review/29206/

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 13, 2022)

Pylaczynski said:


> That is interesting, I thought Vulkan is rather meh for the given price (meaning good IEM in general, but not that good in context of the times of great cheap IEMs we live in)


I know...some people think that about the VULKAN. They think it’s not unusual, but to me it’s highly unusual. It’s one of the greatest IEMs I’ve ever heard. Why? The arrangement, placement.....the soundstage, and the slight off-ness........

To me the bass sounds like stereo speakers.
Maybe I’m weird?


----------



## PROblemdetected

_Another review of WHIZZER earphones, this time is for the hybrid HE03AL._
*Just click on the photo to read it! Hope u like it, feel free to comment.*



​


----------



## counterclockwise (Sep 13, 2022)

BCool said:


> It's possible that they developed their own driver. There's nothing inherent about the design of planar drivers that mean they have to be much larger than dynamics.
> 
> Curious that there's not more discussion about them though, with all the planar hype this year you'd think there would be a bigger marketing push.


Going by the story on their blog they did develop their own driver, yes.

Early planar iems were chonkers and the recent ones all seem to be over 13mm, so anything below 7mm would seem like an outlier. Maybe the deep fit and/or neutral tuning allows for a smaller driver? Or maybe planars might just as well be tiny now, and the chi-fi crowd is just riding the bigger-is-better bias? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Anyhow, their dual BA sets seem to have a good rep and my curiosity got the better of me and my wallet. Should be here in a couple of days.

Nice work on the bullet/cable-down thread by the way.


----------



## BCool

counterclockwise said:


> Going by the story on their blog they did develop their own driver, yes.
> 
> Early planar iems were chonkers and the recent ones all seem to be over 13mm, so anything below 7mm would seem like an outlier. Maybe the deep fit and/or neutral tuning allows for a smaller driver? Or maybe planars might just as well be tiny now, and the chi-fi crowd is just riding the bigger-is-better bias? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I think that there's also a weird Chi-fi Hype™ bias where people are constantly looking for new and obscure sets from China and more niche western makers might fly under the radar.


counterclockwise said:


> Anyhow, their dual BA sets seem to have a good rep and my curiosity got the better of me and my wallet. Should be here in a couple of days.


Awesome! Looking forward to your impressions.


counterclockwise said:


> Nice work on the bullet/cable-down thread by the way.


Thanks! It's definitely a been a fun project.


----------



## Poganin

BCool said:


> I think that there's also a weird Chi-fi Hype™ bias where people are constantly looking for new and obscure sets from China and more niche western makers might fly under the radar.


Can you list some western manufacturers who produce IEMs in this price bracket?


----------



## Tzennn

Been like this lately
- My mind: yes
- My wallet: no
- My angry asian mom: Du YoUu W°ant Tu Be HoMeLess ??
- The company/studio that sell IEM: haha 1 planar + 1 dead BA = 200$ (not real tho)


----------



## cqtek

Surf Monkey said:


> I assume this must have some kind of coating or treatment that will keep it from corroding? Because copper rust isn’t especially attractive.


As I said, I asked Hidizs if he had any treatment and this was the textual answer:

"The red copper has not undergone any special treatment. There are many enthusiasts who just like to wait for the copper to oxidize and then polish it. They enjoy the process."


----------



## ian91

cqtek said:


> As I said, I asked Hidizs if he had any treatment and this was the textual answer:
> 
> "The red copper has not undergone any special treatment. There are many enthusiasts who just like to wait for the copper to oxidize and then polish it. They enjoy the process."



Ah, a favourite past time, polishing my oxidised copper...


----------



## nraymond

cqtek said:


> As I said, I asked Hidizs if he had any treatment and this was the textual answer:
> 
> "The red copper has not undergone any special treatment. There are many enthusiasts who just like to wait for the copper to oxidize and then polish it. They enjoy the process."


If you don't polish the copper, you can always enjoy the natural effects of oxidation:


----------



## Surf Monkey

nraymond said:


> If you don't polish the copper, you can always enjoy the natural effects of oxidation:



Except that it won’t look like that. It’ll end up looking dark brown, like an old penny.


----------



## PhonoPhi

nraymond said:


> If you don't polish the copper, you can always enjoy the natural effects of oxidation:


There are two main chemical pathways of copper oxidation: green basic copper carbonate, as shown above, and black patina of copper (Ii) oxide. The latter would be more common for small copper items, as coins, and many people like it.


----------



## freelancr (Sep 13, 2022)

Today I received two polar opposite IEMs. The Tripowin Cencibel and the the KBear Rosefinch.










Maybe I'll write something about the Cencible tomorrow or not. I'm too bitter at the moment. It's just. No.

The Rosefinch is actually a fun budget basshead set.

Oh and btw:









not the original Rosefinch cable


----------



## Carpet

ian91 said:


> Ah, a favourite past time, polishing my oxidised copper...


Patinaed, please! Reminds me of hearing about people polishing old bronze statues.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Carpet said:


> Patinaed, please! Reminds me of hearing about people polishing old bronze statues.


And Genie's!


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 14, 2022)

There's a Special Edition of the Tripowin Olina incoming: https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-x-hbb-olina-se

It has turtle shells on the housing and supposedly tames the upper mids/treble region of the original Olina, which was a complaint for treble sensitive folk. Some needed to use a double nozzle filter (provided in the packaging) or a Tanya filter to tame this area for the stock Olina.


----------



## WAON303 (Sep 14, 2022)

The SE Olina is a much needed improvement over the OG.

I like the original Olina but it's admittedly a spicy IEM not everyone is going to enjoy.

New Olina should appeal to pretty much everyone given it graphs like the Aria.

Just took out my Olinas for a spin and notice that the stock cable earhooks have copper oxidation already despite owning my set for only 4 months by now


----------



## r31ya (Sep 14, 2022)

New KZ teaser from Tyvan Lam facebook (kz rep)







Seems to be KZ new resin shell with inner tubing
hmm.. 1 DD, seems to have two big BA right next to the DD (50024s pair?), and 3 smaller BA (30019s?)


----------



## Redcarmoose

TINHIFI T2 DLC


----------



## 4ceratops

Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI T2 DLC


I'm missing the context...


----------



## Carpet

4ceratops said:


> I'm missing the context...


Have Tin done a DLC DD yet? I know they did CNT in the T4 and LCP in the T3+. If they released one they might use the T2 shell again, it's certainly distinctive!

We obviously need another T2, as if the Pro, Evo and Plus weren't enough.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Diamond Like Carbon

I know just what you know now! 


Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI T2 DLC





4ceratops said:


> I'm missing the context...





Carpet said:


> Have Tin done a DLC DD yet? I know they did CNT in the T4 and LCP in the T3+. If they released one they might use the T2 shell again, it's certainly distinctive!
> 
> We obviously need another T2, as if the Pro, Evo and Plus weren't enough.


----------



## nymz (Sep 15, 2022)

Special edition Saltnotes zero:


Project red:



​They poppin' like cherries.


----------



## SartWaiting

nymz said:


> ​They poppin' like cherries.


What is project red? Next iteration Zero?


----------



## mochill

I'd take project red


----------



## nymz

SartWaiting said:


> What is project red? Next iteration Zero?



Seems so, no confirmation yet.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Give me a Salnotes Zero with some mid bass and a tad more treble resolution and you have one mighty fine, if not contender for king of budget.


----------



## lushmelody

nymz said:


> ​They poppin' like cherries.


All the tease for a +3db shelf 🤯


----------



## lushmelody

WAON303 said:


> The SE Olina is a much needed improvement over the OG.
> 
> I like the original Olina but it's admittedly a spicy IEM not everyone is going to enjoy.
> 
> ...


If it was supposed to mimic Oxygen, now it similar to Moondrop (and dozens of lower priced stuff). Unless the driver is way superior to all those...


----------



## Carpet

nymz said:


> ​They poppin' like cherries.


I was holding off on the Zero, this may be a little more interesting!


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Tempotec Variations V6 portable player is what today's review is all about on HFN.

https://www.headfonia.com/tempotec-variations-v6-review/


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 14, 2022)

The 7Hz Zero is already epic! Truly! The tune is special, IMO. 


Carpet said:


> I was holding off on the Zero, this may be a little more interesting!


----------



## InvisibleInk

Redcarmoose said:


> The 7Hz Zero is already epic! Truly!



*Exaggerate much? *


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> *Exaggerate much? *






Lol, well in recent weeks I haven't seen a $19.99 In-Ear grab the public by the ¥%#&$*€+ the way the Zero has. Now all this is pure opinion; if something is good or bad or meh. But I'm simply curious have you heard the Zero? I think not. Your probably just going by graphs or something................like many uninformed do? That's fine, but to hear the Zero is a different story. The Zero *IS *special and unique in its price range. In fact (through personal PMs) I have fully/confidently recommended the Zero to those who seemed to be wanting what the Zero does. * CHEERS!*


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol, well in recent weeks I haven't seen a $19.99 In-Ear grab the public by the baaalls, the way the Zero has. Now all this is pure opinion; if something is good or bad or meh. But I'm simply curious have you heard the Zero? I think not. Your probably just going by graphs or something................like many uninformed do? That's fine, but to hear the Zero is a different story. The Zero *IS *special and unique in its price range. In fact (through personal PMs) I have fully/confidently recommended the Zero to those who seemed to be wanting what the Zero does. * CHEERS!*


More special than TRN BAX?
5 stars or 5.5 already?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 14, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> More special than TRN BAX?
> 5 stars or 5.5 already?


5 stars plus one imaginary (invisible pulsating epic and exaggerated) rare (hardly ever seen) invisible 6th star, to make it the greatest single IEM to bless humanity.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> 5 stars plus one imaginary (invisible pulsating epic and exaggerated) rare (hardly ever seen) invisible 6th star, to make it the greatest single IEM to bless humanity.


Great one, the dispatcher-general of hype trains!


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Definition #3*


PhonoPhi said:


> Great one, the dispatcher-general of hype trains!


----------



## saldsald (Sep 14, 2022)

Didn't know it comes in so many pairs





Edit: I consider these tips as a clearer in the treble and weaker in the bass version of the CP145 at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Redcarmoose said:


> 5 stars plus one imaginary (invisible pulsating epic and exaggerated) rare (hardly ever seen) invisible 6th star, to make it the greatest single IEM to bless humanity.


LOL 🤣😅😂


----------



## DynamicEars

saldsald said:


> Didn't know it comes in so many pairs



Are they tacky? I like the spinfit cp100+ material, bit tacky / sticky so provides great seal on ear canal but not over sticky like xelastec.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Redcarmoose said:


> TINHIFI T2 DLC





4ceratops said:


> I'm missing the context...





Carpet said:


> Have Tin done a DLC DD yet? I know they did CNT in the T4 and LCP in the T3+. If they released one they might use the T2 shell again, it's certainly distinctive!
> 
> We obviously need another T2, as if the Pro, Evo and Plus weren't enough.





Redcarmoose said:


> Diamond Like Carbon
> 
> I know just what you know now!


https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t2-dlc

Here it is!


----------



## saldsald

DynamicEars said:


> Are they tacky? I like the spinfit cp100+ material, bit tacky / sticky so provides great seal on ear canal but not over sticky like xelastec.


a little more tacky than all spinfits I have (CP360, CP100, CP100+ and CP145) I think. Not xelastec kind of tacky.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 14, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t2-dlc
> 
> Here it is!


Still dual DD both DLC?
if it similar to the old T2 with similar tuning but with resolution upgrade, at $59... wow it could slaughter a whole lots in sub $59.
Hopefully TinHifi knocked it out of the park since no published graph or inner setup diagram/image
(Also, 2pin connector yaay!)
---


----------



## firesign

InvisibleInk said:


> *Exaggerate much? *


Believe me, it's exaggerated (I do have the Zero).

In head-fi the stars are given away. You will rarely see a review of less than 4 stars (even 4.5 stars…).


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Carpet said:


> I was holding off on the Zero, this may be a little more interesting!



What? Another Crinacle collaboration where the formula is add more bass? I'm not sure how "interesting" that is, but if it sounds good and lets someone enjoy their music more then I'm all for it.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> Didn't know it comes in so many pairs
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I consider these tips as a clearer in the treble and weaker in the bass version of the CP145 at a fraction of the cost.





DynamicEars said:


> Are they tacky? I like the spinfit cp100+ material, bit tacky / sticky so provides great seal on ear canal but not over sticky like xelastec.



Lets all just use Blu Tac, like normal people. We can still argue about which colour sounds best!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

Well, I have to defend the little Zero, even at the risk of having me look like a fool. I have never had under $20 sound so good. If someone was to get technical with it, yes, some of the highs and some of the lows notes are rolled-off, but that’s often the case of single full-range DDs. What it does do if offer a specialized easy accessible tune that plays all genres well, and adds forgiveness to poor recordings. While the included cable is not bad, the Zero scales with a better cables and shows improvement with a high-end DAP. Your experience may only be using it one way, when in fact, yes it can perform pedestrianly given average upstream signals, but feed it well and it’s an amazing performer for what it is. I judge things based on price, so an $1800.00 dollar 5 start sounds different than a $20.00 five star. It’s simple common sense.


firesign said:


> Believe me, it's exaggerated (I do have the Zero).
> 
> In head-fi the stars are given away. You will rarely see a review of less than 4 stars (even 4.5 stars…).


----------



## r31ya (Sep 15, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, I have to defend the little Zero, even at the risk of having me look like a fool. I have never had under $20 sound so good. If someone was to get technical with it, yes, some of the highs and some of the lows notes are rolled-off, but that’s often the case of single full-range DDs. What it does do if offer a specialized quitet accessible tune that plays all genres well, and adds forgiveness to poor recordings. While the included cable is not bad, the Zero scales with a better cables and shows improvement with a high-end DAP. Your experience may only be using it one way, when in fact, yes it can perform pedestrianly given average upstream signals, but feed it well and it’s an amazing performer for what it is. I judge things based on price, so an $1800.00 dollar 5 start sounds different than a $20.00 five star. It’s simple common sense.


apparently the part of the og tuners team o f7hz is not that fond of the bass boost.
they tried it before and it messes with the soundstage (making it smaller) and it kills the treble sparkle
hopefully Crin tuned it well


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> apparently the part of the og tuners team o f7hz is not that fond of the bass boost.
> they tried it before and it messes with the soundstage (making it smaller) and it kills the treble sparkle
> hopefully Crin tuned it well


See, that’s the thing. I seriously don’t know about how or what path to take to improve a specific IEM sound. I never state that I understand such things. But that is exactly right, that when you add one thing it changes the whole perception of an IEM. Meaning, it’s not just adding bass or putting a sparkle in the treble, as those things will take some other attribute away.........altering somewhere else. I have never said that the original 7Hz Zero is perfect, but (to me) it’s special, and for the money I would be surprised if any new model is more than a side-grade. Simply speaking, I don’t know how it can be improved upon? Maybe it can? But let’s see.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Zero is decent. It's middle of the road in my collection, but that's because of the roll off in the bass and treble. There is NO mid bass. It's all sub bass. The treble resolution is also lacking because it not the most well extended. So boost that mid bass, to bring some thickness to the thin presentation, and give the highs a little sparkle, and provide some air and resolution, and you have a true budget champion, so let's see if 7hz did that job right? If so, many will be very happy, and so will I. Currently though, it's just a good IEM with wicked good stage and imaging with sub par bass and treble.


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Zero is decent. It's middle of the road in my collection, but that's because of the roll off in the bass and treble. There is NO mid bass. It's all sub bass. The treble resolution is also lacking because it not the most well extended. So boost that mid bass, to bring some thickness to the thin presentation, and give the highs a little sparkle, and provide some air and resolution, and you have a true budget champion, so let's see if 7hz did that job right? If so, many will be very happy, and so will I. Currently though, it's just a good IEM with wicked good stage and imaging with sub par bass and treble.


Thank-you!


----------



## nymz

It seems project red and the new zero aren't the same, gonna edit my post. 

Hype, guess there's two interesting iems then!


----------



## firesign

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Zero is decent. It's middle of the road in my collection, but that's because of the roll off in the bass and treble. There is NO mid bass. It's all sub bass. The treble resolution is also lacking because it not the most well extended. So boost that mid bass, to bring some thickness to the thin presentation, and give the highs a little sparkle, and provide some air and resolution, and you have a true budget champion, so let's see if 7hz did that job right? If so, many will be very happy, and so will I. Currently though, it's just a good IEM with wicked good stage and imaging with sub par bass and treble.


I agree with what you say.
But that, for me, and in my humble opinion, can be 2.5 stars. Not 4 stars, or 4.5 stars. Especially considering that much better IEMs have been reviewed by the same person, and have achieved the same 4.5 star rating. If the Zero is worse than those IEMs (and it is), it can't get a similar score. Simply because it is misleading for people who read the reviews and use them as a guide to buy.

I insist that this is my opinion. Nothing more.


----------



## saldsald

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Zero is decent. It's middle of the road in my collection, but that's because of the roll off in the bass and treble. There is NO mid bass. It's all sub bass. The treble resolution is also lacking because it not the most well extended. So boost that mid bass, to bring some thickness to the thin presentation, and give the highs a little sparkle, and provide some air and resolution, and you have a true budget champion, so let's see if 7hz did that job right? If so, many will be very happy, and so will I. Currently though, it's just a good IEM with wicked good stage and imaging with sub par bass and treble.


Try removing the foam in the nozzle. It's tuned just like the Dioko.


----------



## Carpet (Sep 15, 2022)

Every IEM is a tradeoff. Do you want a crisp presentation with harmonics coming through well in the treble, good luck with the note weight. You want a warm rich sound, sorry about the stage and imaging. Every frequency you boost will start to overshadow other frequencies. Then it all comes down to personal preference which tradeoffs you think are worthwhile and which are not.


I'll give Crin one thing, he rates IEMs on both performance and value for money on his site. Not so here where only one rating is given. Since some reviewers weight for value and some for overall performance, it means you actually need to read the reviews. Some of the weighting for the reviews is due to people not wanting to put the time in to review things they don't like listening to. In that regard free review samples are actually helping. It obligates the reviewer to provide feedback, so less cherry picking of more enjoyable IEMs.

I'll include a Joke...
What's a Heart Mirror with a really good bass?
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
Probably $200


----------



## TheDeafMonk

The shillings will never stop on Head-Fi long live Geek World GK10! 😜


----------



## unifutomaki

TheDeafMonk said:


> The shillings will never stop on Head-Fi long live Geek World GK10! 😜


Wold. Geek Wold.

My hot take is that most IEMs in the sub-100 range essentially offer different flavours of the same thing. They have to be built to a price, so there are going to be limitations inherent in the drivers that are available at that price, and one has to hope that the particular tuning can compensate for said limitations. There are exceptions to this rule, but if you want truly better technicalities (i.e. things that cannot be EQed in) then that comes with a cost.


----------



## o0genesis0o

unifutomaki said:


> There are exceptions to this rule, but if you want truly better technicalities (i.e. things that cannot be EQed in) then that comes with a cost.



Or make a pair yourself using good components from Aliexpress


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 15, 2022)

So there are some graphs of the upcoming DUNU planar, the Talos.

There are switches to switch it between a pure planar mode, and a hybrid mode (planar + BA). Seems turning on the BAs adds some upper frequencies.









2 pin connector





Quite an interesting switcheroo concept for sure, adds some value-add compared to the hackneyed planar releases that are coming out on an almost weekly basis!

https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-talos


----------



## Redcarmoose

I wonder what the free gift is, on the 1st 100 orders? 


baskingshark said:


> So there are some graphs of the upcoming DUNU planar, the Talos.
> 
> There are switches to switch it between a pure planar mode, and a hybrid mode (planar + BA). Seems turning on the BAs adds some upper frequencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigGearHunter

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol, well in recent weeks I haven't seen a $19.99 In-Ear grab the public by the ¥%#&$*€+ the way the Zero has. Now all this is pure opinion; if something is good or bad or meh. But I'm simply curious have you heard the Zero? I think not. Your probably just going by graphs or something................like many uninformed do? That's fine, but to hear the Zero is a different story. The Zero *IS *special and unique in its price range. In fact (through personal PMs) I have fully/confidently recommended the Zero to those who seemed to be wanting what the Zero does. * CHEERS!*


You just called somebody else uninformed because they don't share your opinion. I'm not aware as to whether @InvisibleInk has the Zero. I have the Zero. It's good. It's fine. You might want to take a chill pill though, hype boy.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

I would just hope he heard them, that’s all.


----------



## BigGearHunter

Redcarmoose said:


> @https://www.head-fi.org/members/biggearhunter.408649/
> 
> No anyone who doesn’t hear the IEM and just reads the graph doesn’t know how the IEM sounds. I’m not trying to argue with anyone. Anyone can have any option, that’s fine with me. Accept having a derogatory opinion about the product, when you haven’t heard it........is all I’m saying. They can have any opinion they want. These are IEMs we are talking about, thus totally subjective, it can go a number of ways. Hope you understand?


The passive aggressive attitude is pretty silly and does nothing to advance the conversation. Even if I didn't have the Zero, your constant shilling is something that not everyone feels comfortable with and when that happens, it's rather lame to call them "uninformed".


----------



## emperor22

BigGearHunter said:


> You just called somebody else uninformed because they don't share your opinion. I'm not aware as to whether @InvisibleInk has the Zero. I have the Zero. It's good. It's fine. You might want to take a chill pill though, hype boy.


Don't take him seriously. Guy's probably hyped a thousand IEMs in the last few months since I've never seen him call anything bad. He seems to think that people who rely on measurements as beneath him. Can't also write anything concise and coherent. Basically, not exactly someone that screams 'scientific' and 'objective' and I would take any suggestion he gives with a grain of salt.


----------



## Redcarmoose

BigGearHunter said:


> You just called somebody else uninformed because they don't share your opinion. I'm not aware as to whether @InvisibleInk has the Zero. I have the Zero. It's good. It's fine. You might want to take a chill pill though, hype boy.





BigGearHunter said:


> The passive aggressive attitude is pretty silly and does nothing to advance the conversation. Even if I didn't have the Zero, your constant shilling is something that not everyone feels comfortable with and when that happens, it's rather lame to call them "uninformed".


Really, I myself am uninformed about anything I myself haven’t heard? So.....it works both ways.


----------



## BigGearHunter

emperor22 said:


> Don't take him seriously. Guy's probably hyped a thousand IEMs in the last few months since I've never seen him call anything bad. He seems to think that people who rely on measurements as beneath him. Can't also write anything concise and coherent. Basically, not exactly someone that screams 'scientific' and 'objective' and I would take any suggestion he gives with a grain of salt.


Oh I can tell, that's why I called him "hype boy" - if your opinion for everything is "best thing ever" regardless of truth then it's gonna be hard to take you seriously


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

emperor22 said:


> Don't take him seriously. Guy's probably hyped a thousand IEMs in the last few months since I've never seen him call anything bad. He seems to think that people who rely on measurements as beneath him. Can't also write anything concise and coherent. Basically, not exactly someone that screams 'scientific' and 'objective' and I would take any suggestion he gives with a grain of salt.


Absolutely, take anything you read with a grain of salt by anyone. Graphs are fine, they can simply be misleading at times, and I absolutely don’t think that anyone who goes by graphs is beneath me. But graphs are only suppose to be a guide, and you shouldn’t judge an IEM by them, totally. Too many get sucked into judging IEMs by graphs.

If you look over at the “Rate the IEMs you’ve heard”..... I rate my collection in A,B,C,D and at times E,F.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...n-first-page-all-welcome.957426/post-17139396


So you’re allowed to love an IEM, but I’m not? So very funny. This took me 3 seconds to find!


----------



## BigGearHunter

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...n-first-page-all-welcome.957426/post-17139396
> 
> 
> So you’re allowed to love an IEM, but I’m not? So very funny. This took me 3 seconds to find!


That's 3 seconds too long as you missed the point entirely, hype boy. By the way, that's not an IEM that I'm referencing.


----------



## brsdrgn

I believe the main problems is the expectation. Either producers or the resellers when they sent a review unit to the reviewers, they usually expect good return, or at least more or less sth positive that the people who read that review will be hyped to buy them. Not all of them of course. There are the ones which takes criticism well. 

When it comes to reviewers, there's pressure. Especially for starters that don't have a big audience. Even some of the very famous ones hesitate on criticizing some brands. I can analyze it. They do it in an indirect way that won't cause a conflict with producers or the reseller. The ones starting the journey and especially don't have money much to spend on usually tends to give very very positive reviews. Here's full of new head-fi'ers giving 5 stars to every single one of IEMs. I understand that. However, I'm struggling to understand others that seems to me getting quite a lot of review units and the grading goes from 4 to 5.


So, how am I gonna take it? What's the bad or good indicator? How bad is 4 stars iem and how good 5 stars iems if the average doesn't even fall under 4? 

Some might say that every one them should be considered in their own league. I understand that. 

Or some might say there are definitely many positive aspect of an particular IEM and somehow positivity is more dominant as the reviewer aims to those looking for a hidden gem and doesn't want them to miss. 


However, the problem starts when you see more and more. Then from the reader point, for example myself, judgement starts. The more I see the more I take with a pinch of salt. 

I really like when the reviewers can easily criticize and give a low point.


----------



## Surf Monkey

BigGearHunter said:


> Oh I can tell, that's why I called him "hype boy" - if your opinion for everything is "best thing ever" regardless of truth then it's gonna be hard to take you seriously



You two need to get off his back. We get your point. Beating your dead horse accomplishes nothing.


----------



## BigGearHunter

Surf Monkey said:


> You two need to get off his back. We get your point. Beating your dead horse accomplishes nothing.


I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.


----------



## Redcarmoose

BigGearHunter said:


> You just called somebody else uninformed because they don't share your opinion. I'm not aware as to whether @InvisibleInk has the Zero.* I have the Zero. It's good. It's fine*. You might want to take a chill pill though, hype boy.





BigGearHunter said:


> I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.



Even you yourself like the Zero. Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.


Substance to my words? Where are your reviews? Oh, wait, you don’t write reviews, but somehow you’re an expert?


----------



## Surf Monkey

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.



The entire realm of audio consumption is about as subjective as it gets. The coin of the realm on this board (and any other that deals with audiophile gear) is opinion. The notion that there’s an objective standard is flat out wrong. There isn’t one. So you have to trust your own ears (which was his point.) As far as reviews go, the trick is to get a feel for what that person likes and dislikes relative to his or her other reviews. To get a feel for their style of  SUBJECTIVE assessment. No two reviewers hear a set the same. 

So MY point is that we absolutely understand what you’re saying. I’d submit that belaboring the point borders on harassment. Y’all are entitled to your opinions… but you don’t need to hammer us over the head with them, yeah?


----------



## brsdrgn

TheDeafMonk said:


> The shillings will never stop on Head-Fi long live Geek World GK10! 😜


I was one of the early adopters and I still enjoy them. I never hyped them as giant killer or sth would compete under 200-300$.  However, what I heard was really good for the price they're asking. Stacking different kind of drivers (even though some were criticizing the coherency) and a piezo which wasn't that harsh into an iem in sub 50$ category was a refresher in the market.

I was one of the early adopters of gk12 later and I was pretty much negative about them.

So, I don't think everybody is on the same ship. Some definitely prefers honesty.


----------



## BigGearHunter

brsdrgn said:


> I was one of the early adopters and I still enjoy them. I never hyped them as giant killer or sth would compete under 200-300$.  However, what I heard was really good for the price they're asking. Stacking different kind of drivers (even though some were criticizing the coherency) and a piezo which wasn't that harsh into an iem in sub 50$ category was a refresher in the market.
> 
> I was one of the early adopters of gk12 later and I was pretty much negative about them.
> 
> So, I don't think everybody is on the same ship. *Some definitely prefers honesty.*


Beautifully put


----------



## InvisibleInk

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.



Keep hammering until the point of the nail secures understanding. This dude keeps up with obfuscating as well launching ad homonym attacks, showing he learns nothing. On top of that he brags about his profile numbers and inflates his worth as though it makes any difference at all. He's richly earned his place in my block list.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 15, 2022)

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm just saying, if there's substance to his words he should be able to defend himself. But there's not, so he can't.


Read my last two reviews.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st5-hybrid-universal-iem.26032/reviews#review-29189

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-zero.26020/reviews#review-29157

In both I have criticized the  IEMs?

I often post in the “Rank the IEMs you have heard” and I place my collection in order of worst to best? If they were all top tier, then I would understand, but they are rated accordingly?


----------



## Redcarmoose

InvisibleInk said:


> Keep hammering until the point of the nail secures understanding. This dude keeps up with obfuscating as well launching ad homonym attacks, showing he learns nothing. On top of that he brags about his profile numbers and inflates his worth as though it makes any difference at all. He's richly earned his place in my block list.


I have never bragged about profile numbers. Show me?


----------



## MVVp

Would it be an idea to split this into a discovery thread and a separate fanboy fawning thread? I hate seeing all these notifications only to find there is no new discovery.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> The shillings will never stop on Head-Fi long live Geek World GK10! 😜


The GK10 could have been  a defining budget IEM had the tuners laid off the mid bass bloom. Had they not been drunk from mid bass mead, it would have turned out to be a fantastical IEM with incredible technicalities, but alas....the wild mid bass bloom took it down.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose is just one of many who praised the Salnotes Zero. To say the momentum they got is due to his hype is ludicrous, and by bashing his methods, that's exactly what you're saying. I read his review, and then watched several videos on youtube reviewing the zero, and then I jumped on them. Now what most failed to convey in the review is that the zero is very bass light. The fact that they are ALL sub bass, most mentioned that the bass is adequate because of this sub bass presentation. Well, when the bass is that low and buried in that frequency, there's no mid bass to add any dynamics, warmth, or thickness. It's devoid of that, so though it's technically proficient and again, has a wonderful 3D prersentation, it lacks warmth, dynamics, and it's cold, so for music it can leave for want, though for movies and video games, it's a budget wonder. Still, I like them for certain genres of music and for watching movies! Star Wars never sounded for awesome! So I won't condemn RED for his fervor or review style. You take multiple reviews, and piece them together like a puzzle, and then when it's done, you figure out if that finished puzzle is within your point of view? Is it your preferred flavor? Even then, it's still a gamble. It's always a gamble. So give the guy a break, let's keep talking about Discoveries, and remember that reviews are opinions and not facts. Btw, that DUNU may be my next purchase? I love the EST 112 for various reasons, and this might be a cheaper option that leap frogs the 112?


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> So there are some graphs of the upcoming DUNU planar, the Talos.
> 
> There are switches to switch it between a pure planar mode, and a hybrid mode (planar + BA). Seems turning on the BAs adds some upper frequencies.



Pure mode looks very Harmanish which is up there with my personal taste.
Hybrid mode is confusing? Huge lower treble boost.

This of course is pure speculation, reviews should drop in the upcoming weeks.

I think this is going to sell well but Moondrop's upcoming Stellaris is going to be a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Dsnuts

OK so its been a while since I started a thread. I start threads I deem worthy of discussion. Recently one of our headfiers has taken his skills as a tuner, musician, engineering skills in the form of a product. We are talking about our good buddy @tgx78 . He has created his own company called TGXEAR and made a few buds. And yes you have to be a bud fan but beyond being a fan of buds. His new Serratus is substantial. I have no idea how he did it but I know what I hear. 

You can read my initial thoughts about his Serratus on this thread 



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tgxear-discussion-thread.964894/ 

These things are spectacular sounding. Reference balanced, these things have no business sounding as good as they do. They achieve something I never thought a simple bud could sound like. To put it simple they sound like a TOTL level IEM but in an earbud form. Crazy just sheer craziness. But I can't describe them in any other way. Will have much more thoughts about them on the thread. Come join us and Mr Tgx78 will be there himself to answer any question you have about his creations.


----------



## tfaduh (Sep 15, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> OK so its been a while since I started a thread. I start threads I deem worthy of discussion. Recently one of our headfiers has taken his skills as a tuner, musician, engineering skills in the form of a product. We are talking about our good buddy @tgx78 . He has created his own company called TGXEAR and made a few buds. And yes you have to be a bud fan but beyond being a fan of buds. His new Serratus is substantial. I have no idea how he did it but I know what I hear.
> 
> You can read my initial thoughts about his Serratus on this thread
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tgxear-discussion-thread.964894/
> ...


I have the Serratus, and I also have a substantial IEM collection. The Serratus gets more listen time than my IEMs. It's kinda mindblowing how good a earbud can be. I always kinda thought earbuds were leagues below IEMs... but booyyy @tgx78, you sure showed me.

I ended up buying another 2 of his other models. He is one of those guys I will have zero hesitation and ask zero questions before throwing my hard earned money at. Gosh these are amazing.

Another guy doing great buds is @RikudouGoku btw. He was one of the first people who budpilled me and has a substantial line of buds he makes too. I think there's a fair amount of hype regarding Riku's buds in the circles I hang out online in too.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> So there are some graphs of the upcoming DUNU planar, the Talos.
> 
> There are switches to switch it between a pure planar mode, and a hybrid mode (planar + BA). Seems turning on the BAs adds some upper frequencies.
> 
> ...


In my imagination:

Dunu engineer A: “those darn reviewers keep complaining that our IEMs lack treble extension. I’ll show them extension *stuffing 2 BA drivers in*
Dunu engineer B: “let’s add a switch so they can turn off the BA drivers just in case”
Still, beautiful graph either way. 

The packaging does not look too fancy, so I hope that this is a budget friendly set (maybe 50% more expensive than Titan S?)



brsdrgn said:


> When it comes to reviewers, there's pressure. Especially for starters that don't have a big audience. Even some of the very famous ones hesitate on criticizing some brands. I can analyze it. They do it in an indirect way that won't cause a conflict with producers or the reseller. The ones starting the journey and especially don't have money much to spend on usually tends to give very very positive reviews. Here's full of new head-fi'ers giving 5 stars to every single one of IEMs. I understand that. However, I'm struggling to understand others that seems to me getting quite a lot of review units and the grading goes from 4 to 5.



Agree. You have no idea my relief when review sample or tour unit sounds good because it makes my “job” way easier. It’s not easy to review a truely subpar unit without offending (which I had to do recently. That review is still the one with the least level of engagement I have ever seen).

 I have been trying DIY my own buds recently, so I know it’s hard not to get personal when I receive “unfair” review. It’s even harder when you have a business (and employees) to take care off.

Anyhow, my belief is that most IEMs nowadays are adequate. Therefore my average rating is around 3/5 (average, adequate for enjoyment). Still, some perceive 3/5 as a low score. Given that anything alright has 4 or 5 here, I do sometimes feel unfair to give good stuffs 3/5. 




BigGearHunter said:


> That's 3 seconds too long as you missed the point entirely, hype boy. By the way, that's not an IEM that I'm referencing.





Surf Monkey said:


> You two need to get off his back. We get your point. Beating your dead horse accomplishes nothing.



This is getting ugly. We are all friendly audio geeks coming here to geek out about audio gears anyway. Be friendly?


----------



## WAON303

Oracle Mrk II announced:

https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841

This one is total


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Oracle Mrk II announced:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841
> 
> This one is total


Sweet!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> There's a Special Edition of the Tripowin Olina incoming: https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-x-hbb-olina-se
> 
> It has turtle shells on the housing and supposedly tames the upper mids/treble region of the original Olina, which was a complaint for treble sensitive folk. Some needed to use a double nozzle filter (provided in the packaging) or a Tanya filter to tame this area for the stock Olina.


Sigh, this is not an improvement imo. Kill the upper treble and the 5k energy and you're left with that standout mid treble peak.


----------



## BigGearHunter

WAON303 said:


> Oracle Mrk II announced:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841
> 
> This one is total


This is when I get sad because my favorite seller doesn't carry Thieaudio products, this thing looks exquisite.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Oracle Mrk II announced:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841
> 
> This one is total



Throwing a 404 now.


----------



## WAON303

Surf Monkey said:


> Throwing a 404 now.


Was taken down a few minutes ago, Thieaudio might have accidentally leaked that page.

It's still on Google cache, pre-orders coming soon I imagine.


----------



## jsmiller58

WAON303 said:


> Oracle Mrk II announced:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841
> 
> This one is total


And this is why I shouldn’t ever bring up Head-fi on my browser.  My wallet just let out a cry for help…

I have the OG and really like it, so this will go the list… sigh…


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> In my imagination:
> 
> Dunu engineer A: “those darn reviewers keep complaining that our IEMs lack treble extension. I’ll show them extension *stuffing 2 BA drivers in*
> Dunu engineer B: “let’s add a switch so they can turn off the BA drivers just in case”
> ...



There's a pricing for the DUNU Talos now, $199.99 USD:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/joi...alanced-armature-hybrid.964898/#post-17145354
https://www.dunu-topsound.com/talos


Hmmm, not as cheap as the 7Hz Dioko, Kinera Celeste and the CCA/KZ Planar, but you get the switcheroo thing to convert it to a BA + planar hybrid, so maybe the costs are justified?


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> There's a pricing for the DUNU Talos now, $199.99 USD:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/joi...alanced-armature-hybrid.964898/#post-17145354
> https://www.dunu-topsound.com/talos
> ...



But why BA trebles when we can get planar trebles?
I mean i don't see BA trebles over planar trebles, unless they really want to make it switchable..

Or.. answer to KZ that at least our BA is really functional, you can switch on and off and hear the differences.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> But why BA trebles when we can get planar trebles?
> I mean i don't see BA trebles over planar trebles, unless they really want to make it switchable..
> 
> Or.. answer to KZ that at least our BA is really functional, you can switch on and off and hear the differences.



Yep, actually I would prefer to add a DD to the planar rather than a BA. The Kinera Celest planar apparently is a planar + BA setup too, quite ambitious to not get a DD in to settle the bass.


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> But why BA trebles when we can get planar trebles?
> I mean i don't see BA trebles over planar trebles, unless they really want to make it switchable..
> 
> Or.. answer to KZ that at least our BA is really functional, you can switch on and off and hear the differences.



Maybe to try those fancy new tweeters that Knowles are showing off? Dunu seems to like to experiment. Remember the last time they asked reviewers to listen to Zen Pro without measurements and compare with the Zen? Of course, I am assuming that those fancy new tweeters are being used here.

I like the idea of BA drivers but good implementations seem far and few. Anyhow, let’s wait and see. I might wait until a local distributor has a demo unit. I need to offload my collection before getting new stuffs.


----------



## gadgetgod

DynamicEars said:


> answer to KZ that at least our BA is really functional, you can switch on and off and hear the differences.


lol, man I couldn't stop my laughter reading this. On the other hand, I personally like the Talos, although I hoped they will include one of their modular cables as stock but that's not the case. Now when most brands have started including modular cables even with their Cheap IEMs, DUNU is not sending theirs with mid-fi and above hehe.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Sep 16, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> On the other hand, I personally like the Talos



Does this mean that you've tried the Talos? I didn't know anyone had it yet review unit or otherwise. Admittedly, I have been busy, but I thought I would have noticed if reviews started hitting. So how is it? Any impressions you can share?


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe to try those fancy new tweeters that Knowles are showing off? Dunu seems to like to experiment. Remember the last time they asked reviewers to listen to Zen Pro without measurements and compare with the Zen? Of course, I am assuming that those fancy new tweeters are being used here.
> 
> I like the idea of BA drivers but good implementations seem far and few. Anyhow, let’s wait and see. I might wait until a local distributor has a demo unit. I need to offload my collection before getting new stuffs.



Oh if that the case that will be good experimental, I didn't know that knowles released new super tweeters, thanks for the info. Anyway they aren't cheap so better wait and see.




baskingshark said:


> Yep, actually I would prefer to add a DD to the planar rather than a BA. The Kinera Celest planar apparently is a planar + BA setup too, quite ambitious to not get a DD in to settle the bass.



Exactly! DD with planar is great (if well implemented and tuned great)
That's why I'm curious about the new Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 (TWS)
11mm DD + all range planar and the tuning is superb 
As cherry on top, they support LDAC codec (up to 990kbps). Think I'm gonna grab one


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2022)

Right, flick that switch and welcome to treble detail, though turn it off and a view south will light-up the lower frequencies, simply due to the lesser contrasts, with the switch-off. But.........it also causes a recess for a span?

Maybe the crossover stays the same?
Truly I don't know what I'm taking about but what if the BA's used the energy and their response was accordingly, a dip?


Edit:
OH.....those are two part responses. The BA goes lower then higher. So you don't really hear the BA till after 6K.


----------



## gadgetgod

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Does this mean that you've tried the Talos? I didn't know anyone had it yet review unit or otherwise. Admittedly, I have been busy, but I thought I would have noticed if reviews started hitting. So how is it? Any impressions you can share?


No no I am excited for the Talos hehe sorry for phrasing my message wrongly. Planning to order one for myself soon.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

gadgetgod said:


> No no I am excited for the Talos hehe sorry for phrasing my message wrongly. Planning to order one for myself soon.



No worries. I just got a bit excited thinking we finally had someone who'd heard yhe Talos. Though I have to say, when I see the graph that they put out (posted above) it looks like I might prefer the Talos without the treble boost from the switch/BAs. That's why I'm interested to see what people think about it. With most IEMs I have tried with dip switches they come off as pretty gimmicky and rarely have more than a single useful tuning, though there are a couple exceptions. Oh well, guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## gadgetgod

JAnonymous5150 said:


> No worries. I just got a bit excited thinking we finally had someone who'd heard yhe Talos. Though I have to say, when I see the graph that they put out (posted above) it looks like I might prefer the Talos without the treble boost from the switch/BAs. That's why I'm interested to see what people think about it. With most IEMs I have tried with dip switches they come off as pretty gimmicky and rarely have more than a single useful tuning, though there are a couple exceptions. Oh well, guess I'll have to wait and see!


I also think i will like it without the BA switch hehe. BTW I have got an order for mine, Let's hope I get my unit soon  will post some impressions after I get the set.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

gadgetgod said:


> I also think i will like it without the BA switch hehe. BTW I have got an order for mine, Let's hope I get my unit soon  will post some impressions after I get the set.



Please do! Ill look forward to reading them when you do.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> There's a pricing for the DUNU Talos now, $199.99 USD:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/joi...alanced-armature-hybrid.964898/#post-17145354
> https://www.dunu-topsound.com/talos
> ...



200 is a bigger price jump than what I expected given it's around 160 in mainland China. (I expected 180.)

It's reasonably priced but I'm willing to bet the hybrid mode is going to be a total gimmick.

Will the Talos be the new Planar king? Doubt it, but I'll probably be a solid option within the Planar space.

Very few IEMs with DIP switches have more than 1 useful config or none of them are usable because the base tuning is poop.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 16, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Oh if that the case that will be good experimental, I didn't know that knowles released new super tweeters, thanks for the info. Anyway they aren't cheap so better wait and see.



I don't know how new the tweeters are, but my thought is based on the brief of the seminar by Knowles at CanJam SoCal on 18/09. A quick google search seems to indicate that a new product line is coming.

Edit: This is the supertweeter RAU-34832-B148. The response looks kind of similar. Of course, this is just my baseless assumption. There is no evidence that this is the driver in Talos.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 16, 2022)

After recieving several "complaints" over how CCA PLA13 is tuned
namely, complains on how its tuned to KZ sound sig which kinda blunted the planar driver
KZ is going to release "KZ" side of Planar IEMs which uniquely have two iems with two separate tuning targets






Presumably the standard will have KZ fun V, while the high res should be flatter (less bass) or have higher treble.
No additional info like graph yet.

Kinda curious whether the grill is decoration or actual semi open back planar
---
statement by KZ Rep, Standard=Basshead | Hifi=Treblehead


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-z200.26000/reviews#review-29217


----------



## RCracer777

DynamicEars said:


> Exactly! DD with planar is great (if well implemented and tuned great)
> That's why I'm curious about the new Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 (TWS)
> 11mm DD + all range planar and the tuning is superb
> As cherry on top, they support LDAC codec (up to 990kbps). Think I'm gonna grab one


I'll find out later today after work as I just got the message that mine are ready to pick up. Got a nice deal with extended warranty and a Huawei band 7 for free with them.


Lately I've been focusing on comparing the TRN ST5 and KZ ZS10 Pro. (That and I've started to learn to play guitar)
I'll guess I'll give a quick teaser of that. Keep in mind that the ST5 is almost twice the price of the ZS10 Pro X and that I've only had the ZS10 Pro X for about 3 days.

*Bass*
It's quality vs quantity here. With the ST5 getting the great DD from the TA1 Max and being tuned more neutral, it should be no surprise the quality of bass is superb here. It has just enough quantity to make it fun without overpowering the rest of the frequency spectrum.
The ZS10 Pro X has the competent "X" driver as seen (heard) in the ZSX, ZAX and ZSN Pro X. If you've heard either of these before you'll know what the ZS10 Pro X bass is like. Quantity with decent texturing, a nice bit of rumble but a little lacking in terms technicality.

*Mids*
The ST5 has the upper hand here, it's more natural and cleaner than the ZS10 Pro X. Vocals are good for both male an female. The ZS10 Pro X while more refined than the original ZS10 Pro lags behind here. I need more time with them to get a better understanding of their strengths here.

*Treble*
When switching from the ST5 I feel like I want the ZS10 Pro X to have a higher quantity of treble. But since I like more treble than others I doubt most here would share the same opinion. When switching back to the for the first time ST5 something stood out immediately, the ZS10 Pro X's treble is much more refined compared to the ST5. While the detail retrieval is equal between the two, the quality of the ZS10 Pro X is a few steps ahead of the ST5. I actually prefer the treble of the TA1 Max to the ST5, way more refined than both the ST5 and ZS10 Pro X.

I've got to hand it to KZ, this ZS10 Pro X a big improvement over their original ZS10 Pro. Those who find the original a bit too hot in the treble probably will enjoy this one.

Some quick thoughts on both;
*TRN ST5*
A very good sounding an wel build option for the price. A nice and balanced IEM with good technical performance. Personally I don't think it's better than the TA1 Max but it's equal. Both have good and bad points and both are a steal at their price points. The build of the ST5 is great, comfortable and sturdy. The cable is nice with the swappable terminations but I would have liked it to be thicker as it feels a little thin.

*KZ ZS10 Pro X*
It's a more refined take on the ZS10 Pro, still a V-shaped IEM but done in a better way. Sure the bass isn't as punchy as the ZS10 Pro but the quality has improved a lot and the treble is way more refined.
Was kinda sad that it doesn't have the stainless face plate anymore, but with the prices of stainless steel tripling due to the pandemic and the war between Ukraine and Russia I don't blame them. All of the "new" S-type BA's are inside the shell but there is only one cluster for two with the other two being on opposite sides of the DD. And they are actually dark in color compared to the usual silver.





Don't like the new KZ/CCA cables though, it's worse than the braided silver one they used before and this one has a annoying memory bend near the jack on mine.



I've only got the ZS10 Pro X with me at work so I can only snap some quick picks of them atm.

I've added more IEM's to my collection like the CCA PLA13 and Truthear x Crinacle Zero but I haven't had much time for them yet to post something here about them.


----------



## freelancr

RCracer777 said:


> I'll find out later today after work as I just got the message that mine are ready to pick up.


I'm really curious to read your impressions. If you pair with an Android for LDAC playback you need the AI Life app and switch on Smart HD and then set the bluetooth connection setting to best sound quality instead of stable connection. 

I'm still in the wow state. I wish they had a wired version.


----------



## baskingshark

For fans of the original SMABAT Black Bat, they are releasing a sequel:

Excitingly called the Black Bat 2. Why is it not named "PRO" or "X"?

PU + PEEK composite beryllium diaphragm 10 mm single DD. $34 USD









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004749426471.html


Smabat are better known for their earbuds. Their IEMs are generally quite niche and have a cult following, but who knows, don't judge an IEM by its name!


----------



## RCracer777

WAON303 said:


> Oracle Mrk II announced:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-thieaudio-oracle-mkii?variant=43345821466841
> 
> This one is total


And here I was thinking about saving up and getting a Thieaudio Oracle at 11.11.




I'll take it at that price, probably won't be that price at release though 

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/in-ear-monitors/products/thieaudio-oracle-mkii


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2022)

QKZ-X-HBB​10mm Titanium-Coated Diaphragm Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones​https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/qkz-x-hbb?variant=43369937305817


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> QKZ-X-HBB​10mm Titanium-Coated Diaphragm Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones​https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/qkz-x-hbb?variant=43369937305817



Another collaboration?


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> QKZ-X-HBB​10mm Titanium-Coated Diaphragm Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones​https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/qkz-x-hbb?variant=43369937305817


For someone who once got burnt by qc issues, he dare to collab with qkz whose known for its unit variance


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Another collaboration?





r31ya said:


> For someone who once got burnt by qc issues, he dare to collab with qkz whose known for its unit variance


The more collaborations the merrier, maybe?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> The more collaborations the merrier, maybe?


At least for HBB


----------



## r31ya

RCracer777 said:


> I'll find out later today after work as I just got the message that mine are ready to pick up. Got a nice deal with extended warranty and a Huawei band 7 for free with them.
> 
> 
> Lately I've been focusing on comparing the TRN ST5 and KZ ZS10 Pro. (That and I've started to learn to play guitar)
> ...


If i remember it right
ST5 have better berry DD, but older BA
Zs10prox have budget inhouse DD but new gen BA. 

It seems it shows in the sound sigs, 
st5 have better bass and good mids but a bit lacking in treble. 
Zs10prox have just decent bass and loses the mid battle a bit but it have better treble...


----------



## brsdrgn

Redcarmoose said:


> The more collaborations the merrier, maybe?



Making a collaboration lost its unique value for me. All they do is just tune the iem to a target and done.


----------



## nymz

Speaking of  HBB colabs....




Olina SE is out on Linsoul! Seems you can also upgrade case + cable if you want.


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> For someone who once got burnt by qc issues, he dare to collab with qkz whose known for its unit variance


Since the collab with KZ went so well, obviously Knockoff KZ is a match made in heaven!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> Making a collaboration lost its unique value for me. All they do is just tune the iem to a target and done.


Well, true.........myself anyway, I see every IEM as unique, which means that I don't EQ, but let whatever sound it has be it. I do understand how after judging IEMs for years and years how they would have an idea of what would be an optimal sound. Still the very nature of every driver offers a new and different challenge. Where it may be a fix, but then what happens (totally) globally as the result of a change? I do see how it could start to get old, with so many in the works, they are like designer hand-bags, that they have gone on to make each IEM slightly their own, because they are the experts so to speak. Still this goes back to either your into the IEM or you are not. Everyone has the right to like or dislike an influencers (sound design) tone. It's also fascinating from a marketing concept as now the IEMs have a face, or the symbol of a face, that represents human interaction. There is this living, breathing thing that's associated with the collaboration IEMs. They are not just printed-up at some factory, but have maybe the character of the creator. Again though, you need to buy into what the creator is selling for acceptance to take place. While often this "treatment" that is achieved has a special level of (sonic) sophistication, how many no-name sound designers are there? Answer is, most of them. I see it as both marketing and results, but again the results need to blend with whatever your own take on how an IEM should sound, and every IEM is slightly different.

"All they do is just tune the iem to a target and done."
They may do that, but I've only heard one collaboration, so I will be curious if they truly all sound the same, by the same tuner? Meaning even though they (the IEMs) are their target curves, an IEM has a level of character that is emitted from the intrinsic sound factors of driver methodology.......shell resonance ect....ect.

Basically I am guessing every IEM has a different sound no matter how much it gets tugged on. But also how much do we as listeners buy into that designer hand-bag? Do we all-of-a-sudden like the sound because they made it, or are we identifying with it because they and we share the same sound design philosophies? Are we just simply getting the IEM due to it being stylish, or is it truly better than the rest? Probably a little of each of these ideas? But it is ramping-up so it seems?


----------



## saldsald

brsdrgn said:


> Making a collaboration lost its unique value for me. All they do is just tune the iem to a target and done.


Can't agree more. I bought a few collabs and I find them all sound unfinished when compared to non-collabs.


----------



## brsdrgn

unifutomaki said:


> Since the collab with KZ went so well, obviously Knockoff KZ is a match made in heaven!


That was a good one!


----------



## SartWaiting

RCracer777 said:


> I'll take it at that price


I'll wait for discount🤣


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Wait for 11:11 on those QKZ


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - Stunned!
> 
> I can’t believe this is not butter a wired IEM. 15 min. listening time in, very pleasing synergy between dynamic and planar driver.
> 
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> Exactly! DD with planar is great (if well implemented and tuned great)
> That's why I'm curious about the new Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 (TWS)
> 11mm DD + all range planar and the tuning is superb
> As cherry on top, they support LDAC codec (up to 990kbps). Think I'm gonna grab one



Speaking of the devil, today i was passing by Huawei store and took a quick u turn to try the Freebuds Pro 2. I was so happy and having great expectations


And there is demo unit there. Connected to my non huawei phone (samsung) flawlessly

They are light, made of plastic
Fit is great even with default eartips
I listen to spotify and flac files, a bit uncomfortable since the store clerk were staring at me all the time, I didn't care much, I just closed my eyes and focus to the music
And I was disappointed.. They are good for tws, just not as my huge expectation with great FR and planar driver.
My quick impressions:
The Bass is clean as they have nice bass shelf, but the big boosted mid and sub bass on 60hz lower are too big, clean deep but too overwhelming for me made the mids and highs dialed back, performing L shaped tuning. The sub bass dig deep, but the quality isn't that great and the mid bass while having clean cut, they smeared a lot, so they aren't tight.
I would give the bass score 6 / 10
(Z1R bass 9.5, Kato bass 7, Hana 2021 bass 6 for comparison). They are not perform better than KZ XUN driver sadly.

Mids have great tuning, have good details and smooth without weird peaks but still the bass is shadowing mids, not in muddy way of 100-300hz, clean bass but just too big in quantity. Not shouty, have neutral note weight, not thin that is good. Clear voices if we focus otherwise the big bass take the authority.
Mids score 7 / 10

Trebles is mediocre, not sibilance, smooth presentation, not enough bite for me, extension is hardly heard but i wasn't sure because ambient was quite noisy too. But nothing on trebles has impressed me.
Treble score 6 / 10

Details are under my expectation since i was hoping planar details. They are nothing like my Timeless, even though only connected to Fiio UTWS5, leave alone 4.4 balance cable + M11 plus ESS. Details are little bit distant and nothing special here. 6 or 7 / 10 cant be sure from short listening session.

Soundstage  is medium, with good enough imaging, layering is minimum since depth also. 

Actually i did my homework and maybe they just use planar for marketing wording since their planar is small closed planar that looked like BA here : 


@freelancr  hey man with full respect I really don't questioning your impressions nor your FR graph.
Not sure if I heard everything in great settings but ANC was off (tried to on for 1 or 2 minutes) and my short listening session of course won't be accurate. In fact, i was ready to grab one, graph looked very great although i know the bass will be too much, but i didn't expect that overwhelming
And the real dealbreaker for me is the volume level. I was listening on max volume, and that wasn't loud enough for me.
I know I'm very picky with bass quality but I was hoping great clean bass presentation there, and they do have clean bass but the boosted frequencies are too much. Anyway thank you and appreciate your impressions before

Cheers buddy!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

DynamicEars said:


> Speaking of the devil, today i was passing by Huawei store and took a quick u turn to try the Freebuds Pro 2. I was so happy and having great expectations
> 
> 
> And there is demo unit there. Connected to my non huawei phone (samsung) flawlessly
> ...



Nice write up!


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 16, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Speaking of the devil, today i was passing by Huawei store and took a quick u turn to try the Freebuds Pro 2. I was so happy and having great expectations
> 
> 
> And there is demo unit there. Connected to my non huawei phone (samsung) flawlessly
> ...


Thanks for the impressions. It'd be great if smb compares them with the new galaxy buds pro 2.

I'll check if there's any huawei store. I wanna try them also.


----------



## freelancr

DynamicEars said:


> Speaking of the devil, today i was passing by Huawei store and took a quick u turn to try the Freebuds Pro 2. I was so happy and having great expectations
> 
> 
> And there is demo unit there. Connected to my non huawei phone (samsung) flawlessly
> ...


Ok. I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

If I go to max volume on my LG V30 it almost hurts. I switched to the big tips immediately due to better seal. did you use the AI app? Which sound profile did you use?
If the max volume was too low something wasn't right.


----------



## DynamicEars

freelancr said:


> Ok. I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> If I go to max volume on my LG V30 it almost hurts. I switched to the big tips immediately due to better seal. did you use the AI app? Which sound profile did you use?
> If the max volume was too low something wasn't right.


Not too low, but just not loud enough for me (i like to hear music loud, around 75-85/120 on balance, high gain on M11 plus depends on the IEM, or around 55-65 / 100 on balance, high gain on ibasso DX160. Timeless with UTWS5 is on 1 or 2 volume step below max.

I didn't use Huawei AI app on my phone since i don't have it installed but I did try with store clerk's phone since I was asking about this maximum volume thing, playing with settings but couldn't find any more volume setting beside swipe up and down for volume level which is bind to the phone volume level too.

Sound profile is set on dynamic on his phone, I didn't play around.

One thing I forgot to try is I was busy focusing on the sound quality and tonality and left the phone picked up default codec which i didn't know what codec it was. I assume it will be AAC? Or they will automatically go to the best supported codec automatically?

Maybe I'll try to have another session on another store since I don't think the store clerk will be happy see a weird picky guy and asking much and spending half an hour on the accessories section while mostly people looking and asking about phones lol.


----------



## drewbadour

Hello!

Thought this might be a discovery worth sharing but after spending the recent months searching for the perfect IEM to replace the UE TF10 I bought over 10 years ago, I've tried almost 40 IEMs from cheap (MH750/755) to high end (U12T) and have found that the perfect IEM for me is...

Drum roll please....

Not an IEM!

I bought a Yincrow X6 on a whim because I heard someone say it was better than the VE Monks I tossed years ago, or the Yuin PK3 I gave away. And I was blown away. How does something that cost me $8 sound better than the $100+ IEMs that always had some flaw that made me not like them?

That led me down the rabbit hole of discovering @RikudouGoku's RikuBud collection and @tgx78's Serratus and Alpha and I can just say that I am a convert!

I had Mest MK2 and Moondrop Variations on my desk for 2 weeks and I barely listened to them - instead spending 99% of my listening time with an earbud in my ears.

Now I admit, I don't have the best ears so I can't say I hear a lot of the things that a lot of people say they pick up about sound but I do care a lot about timbre - my wife is a concert violinist and has spent more time honing her craft to this point than most people will spend working a regular job over their lifetime - which also means that I have become intimately familiar with how instruments (especially violin) should sound. And I haven't found a single IEM that can reproduce such real and natural timbre and tone. When using IEMs I found myself avoiding classical music because most just sounded off to me. I had to gravitate to more modern music that doesn't rely so heavily on tone color and timbre. With the Serratus (or any other bud I now own for that), I'm finding myself getting lost in Gil Shaham performing Bach's Violin Sonatas and Partitas, or Hilary Hahn methodically nailing the Sibelius Violin Concerto without so much as missing a beat, etc.

I've now sold off all my IEMs except for the one I found to be most natural (the Kinda Lava) and have happily converted over to the flathead earbud club.

For those of you uninitiated and don't need the isolation of IEMs, I would highly recommend giving earbuds a shot!


----------



## freelancr

DynamicEars said:


> default codec which i didn't know what codec it was. I assume it will be AAC?


AAC, yes. At least on my iphone 12 and V30 when not switched to smart HD in the AI app. I'll post a sound demo vs the Variations later in the TWS thread and discuss there so people don't get spammed with this topic.


----------



## lushmelody

brsdrgn said:


> Making a collaboration lost its unique value for me. All they do is just tune the iem to a target and done.


It just ended in a spam of redundant products. Most pricey single drivers....


----------



## lushmelody (Sep 16, 2022)

drewbadour said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thought this might be a discovery worth sharing but after spending the recent months searching for the perfect IEM to replace the UE TF10 I bought over 10 years ago, I've tried almost 40 IEMs from cheap (MH750/755) to high end (U12T) and have found that the perfect IEM for me is...
> 
> ...


Buds seem so overlooked. For home use, they can be way better priced than HPs in relative similar performance. I guess...


----------



## BigGearHunter

WAON303 said:


> 200 is a bigger price jump than what I expected given it's around 160 in mainland China. (I expected 180.)
> 
> It's reasonably priced but I'm willing to bet the hybrid mode is going to be a total gimmick.
> 
> ...


"Total gimmick" sounds just about right


----------



## lushmelody

unifutomaki said:


> Wold. Geek Wold.
> 
> My hot take is that most IEMs in the sub-100 range essentially offer different flavours of the same thing. They have to be built to a price, so there are going to be limitations inherent in the drivers that are available at that price, and one has to hope that the particular tuning can compensate for said limitations. There are exceptions to this rule, but if you want truly better technicalities (i.e. things that cannot be EQed in) then that comes with a cost.


The danger of that delusional chase for technicalities is purchasing something way more expensive for marginal benefits. Instead of a engaging or pleasant experience, its a search for an extreme resolution, instrument fidelity and perfection that are not even rational. Chasing unicorns...

Most people just listen to MUSIC casually and wants to have fun. Have a moment for mere enjoyment. Unless you are a professional that needs very analytical stuff, there is no reason to spend so much in audio transducers. 

Maybe a clue of why most brands are launching so many sub $100, right?


----------



## drewbadour

lushmelody said:


> Buds seem so overlooked. For home use, they can be way better priced than HPs in relative similar performance. I guess...


Totally agree! And honestly - I'd say that a lot of relatively cheap flathead earbuds outperform headphones that are many times more expensive - for me there are $100 earbuds that outperform the most popular mid-fi headphones costing $700-1200 dollars. It's quite mind boggling to say the least!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 16, 2022)

My happy experience/discovery today - got Kinera Celeste Gumiho, and just the art of the package and the contents totally made my day, amazing!
The beautiful image of 九尾狐 was a bit small for the shell, so Celeste made a nice bookmark. A very good pouch (thick and with a magnetic clasp) and a well-coordinated functional  cable:





I have not tried them yet, the small shell size and 9 Ohm will take some time to figure out what can work.


----------



## WAON303

RCracer777 said:


> And here I was thinking about saving up and getting a Thieaudio Oracle at 11.11.
> 
> 
> I'll take it at that price, probably won't be that price at release though
> ...


I'm just hoping $590 is the MSRP and not a special price for people who preorder one.

Hoping this will be a bit cheaper during 11.11 but I doubt that's gonna happen.


----------



## wdelta06

WAON303 said:


> I'm just hoping $590 is the MSRP and not a special price for people who preorder one.
> 
> Hoping this will be a bit cheaper during 11.11 but I doubt that's gonna happen.


With our luck (as consumers), oracle mk2 won't even be released until post 11^2 (gotta move mk1's first).

I truly hope that's not the case, but typically... my "hopes" haven't gotten me very far in this strange yet intoxicating hobby. (No shade, just sayin'...)

[Btw very strange Linsoul removed that promo site so quickly after (erroneously?) posting 🤔...]


----------



## wdelta06

PhonoPhi said:


> My happy experience/discovery today - got Kinera Celeste Gumiho today, and just the art of the package and content made my day, amazing!
> The beautiful image of 九尾狐 was a bit small for the shell, so Celeste made a nice bookmark. Nice pouch (thick and with a magnetic clasp) and a well-coordinated good functional  cable:
> 
> 
> I have not tried them yet, the small shell size and 9 Ohm will take some to figure out what can work.


Looking fwd to hearing early impressions  good sir...

Personally (here comes an unpopular opinion), I was kinda underwhelmed by dioko... I mean I shouldn't be when you consider this is a $100 planar. 

Crin probably wanted to tune something very different from previous frontrunners (s12, timeless, p1 series, etc).

That damn filter situation left a really bad impression (for me) too. 

Didn't know I was paying reduced pricing to become iem DIY'er. (I changed the filters without issue, but did I inadvertently change the sound/tuning?)

[I shoulda tempered my expectations... ohh well, on to the next one!]


----------



## o0genesis0o

drewbadour said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thought this might be a discovery worth sharing but after spending the recent months searching for the perfect IEM to replace the UE TF10 I bought over 10 years ago, I've tried almost 40 IEMs from cheap (MH750/755) to high end (U12T) and have found that the perfect IEM for me is...
> 
> ...



Another one bite the buds bug. Join us at the earbuds thread, we can fuel your addiction   

But seriously, if you want soundstage, you don’t need isolation, you don’t want to wear headphone, you should try a pair of flat head earbuds. They are more similar to open back headphones than IEM. If you worry about the lack of bass, try FF3 and bass canons from @RikudouGoku. “Audiophile” earbuds are not your old Apple dirty buds.




PhonoPhi said:


> My happy experience/discovery today - got Kinera Celeste Gumiho today, and just the art of the package and content made my day, amazing!
> The beautiful image of 九尾狐 was a bit small for the shell, so Celeste made a nice bookmark. Nice pouch (thick and with a magnetic clasp) and a well-coordinated good functional  cable:
> 
> 
> I have not tried them yet, the small shell size and 9 Ohm will take some to figure out what can work.



Wow. Such clever packaging that I almost forget that they give you an egg bag rather than a proper carrying case  waiting for your sound impressions.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice!
@https://www.head-fi.org/members/phonophi.505309/

That cable looks amazing!


----------



## DynamicEars

lushmelody said:


> The danger of that delusional chase for technicalities is purchasing something way more expensive for marginal benefits. Instead of a engaging or pleasant experience, its a search for an extreme resolution, instrument fidelity and perfection that are not even rational. Chasing unicorns...
> 
> Most people just listen to MUSIC casually and wants to have fun. Have a moment for mere enjoyment. Unless you are a professional that needs very analytical stuff, there is no reason to spend so much in audio transducers.
> 
> Maybe a clue of why most brands are launching so many sub $100, right?



Very true. A good post.
When people jump in to this hobby, usually they have been wowed by something and then from there will start falling down to the rabbit hole.
Curiosity that created after the satisfaction of listening through their favorite IEM and starting to explore what's out there besides this IEM, what's better than this.  Meanwhile experience also increases and they begin to understand the desired tonality, making them want more and more of what they have now.  This state of emotions and backed up with reading reviews, seeking for perfection of the best sound that can be produced by starting to dare to spend more money for small improvements.  The law of diminishing return as @baskingshark always remind us.

I admit I've been through this state before, chasing unicorn and dragon buying more than what i need, and listening to the set of "test" playlist everyday instead of enjoying music, obsession of finding an endgame IEM that now I believe it doesn't exist. There is no such perfect IEM, there are only IEMs that are very close to our preference, with all the advantages that are in line with what we are looking for so far but cannot be separated from their shortcomings and if we sometimes try to find improvements from those shortcomings and move to other IEMs, satisfaction in other sectors which has been achieved before, will be gone. 
From there a delusional feeling is created imagining a perfect IEM with a combination of satisfaction from every sector, I want the Z1R bass but with monarch mk II mids, imaging like u12t etc.
That is the unicorn and dragon we are chasing.
There is no TOTL that is perfect and better in every way than other TOTLs, up there there are only side grades one to another or maybe improvements but very little with subtle differences.


----------



## Carpet

DynamicEars said:


> Very true. A good post.
> When people jump in to this hobby, usually they have been wowed by something and then from there will start falling down to the rabbit hole.
> Curiosity that created after the satisfaction of listening through their favorite IEM and starting to explore what's out there besides this IEM, what's better than this.  Meanwhile experience also increases and they begin to understand the desired tonality, making them want more and more of what they have now.  This state of emotions and backed up with reading reviews, seeking for perfection of the best sound that can be produced by starting to dare to spend more money for small improvements.  The law of diminishing return as @baskingshark always remind us.
> 
> ...



So it's the equivalent of wondering whether you'd be happier with someone other than you Wife. Getting involved with a woman from work and ending up with your Wife's younger sister! (We've all been there)

The funny thing is wondering why you ended up poor!


----------



## BigGearHunter

PhonoPhi said:


> My happy experience/discovery today - got Kinera Celeste Gumiho, and just the art of the package and the contents totally made my day, amazing!
> The beautiful image of 九尾狐 was a bit small for the shell, so Celeste made a nice bookmark. A very good pouch (thick and with a magnetic clasp) and a well-coordinated functional  cable:
> 
> 
> I have not tried them yet, the small shell size and 9 Ohm will take some time to figure out what can work.


That is wonderful packaging, especially for the asking price. These were a blind buy for me and they're on their way since a few days ago, so I'm rather interested in learning what impressions you have.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 16, 2022)

*SuperTFZ Force1*
$79
https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html


----------



## unifutomaki

lushmelody said:


> The danger of that delusional chase for technicalities is purchasing something way more expensive for marginal benefits. Instead of a engaging or pleasant experience, its a search for an extreme resolution, instrument fidelity and perfection that are not even rational. Chasing unicorns...
> 
> Most people just listen to MUSIC casually and wants to have fun. Have a moment for mere enjoyment. Unless you are a professional that needs very analytical stuff, there is no reason to spend so much in audio transducers.
> 
> Maybe a clue of why most brands are launching so many sub $100, right?


Honestly, if all I wanted was an engaging and pleasant experience?

Koss Porta Pro and stop there


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 16, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Very true. A good post.
> When people jump in to this hobby, usually they have been wowed by something and then from there will start falling down to the rabbit hole.
> Curiosity that created after the satisfaction of listening through their favorite IEM and starting to explore what's out there besides this IEM, what's better than this.  Meanwhile experience also increases and they begin to understand the desired tonality, making them want more and more of what they have now.  This state of emotions and backed up with reading reviews, seeking for perfection of the best sound that can be produced by starting to dare to spend more money for small improvements.  The law of diminishing return as @baskingshark always remind us.
> 
> ...



Or, you can mod or build your own pair of IEMs. Why wait for influential reviewers to dictate what tuning is good for you (via collabs) when you can do so yourself. The bonus point is that your pride would give you extra level of satisfaction in the sound. Do you see how much people justify (and get defensive) over expensive IEMs that they bought, as if the IEMs are extension of themselves? With the ones that you built, they are truely extension of yourself. They will be the best ones in the world  




Redcarmoose said:


> *SuperTFZ Force1*
> $79
> https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html



I still can't get over the feeling that they look like a pair of JH audio with that flying person logo.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> *SuperTFZ Force1*
> $79
> https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html



Looks pretty and I'm a sucker for cheap, well-tuned single DD systems. I'm gonna have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Sep 16, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Very true. A good post.
> When people jump in to this hobby, usually they have been wowed by something and then from there will start falling down to the rabbit hole.
> Curiosity that created after the satisfaction of listening through their favorite IEM and starting to explore what's out there besides this IEM, what's better than this.  Meanwhile experience also increases and they begin to understand the desired tonality, making them want more and more of what they have now.  This state of emotions and backed up with reading reviews, seeking for perfection of the best sound that can be produced by starting to dare to spend more money for small improvements.  The law of diminishing return as @baskingshark always remind us.
> 
> ...



Very well said! I have been in this hobby for a long time as a starving musician, an affluent successful musician, and everything in between, meaning I have experienced many different phases of my headphone collecting life/career and I can say unequivocally that the only endgame headphone/IEM/earbud that exists for me are whatever I own when I happen to die. Otherwise as the technology and hobby move on and develop and as music moves on and changes so too will my tastes and desires which inevitably means turnover in my collection. I accepted this fact long ago so I no longer feel that manic need to pursue "endgame" transducers as if there is a single pair of whatever that will satisfy me until the end of time. I don't believe that exists, but I'll be sure to update this post if I happen upon one in my journeys.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Well, it’s actually not bad at all, I was surprised, really? 


JAnonymous5150 said:


> Looks pretty and I'm a sucker for cheap, well-tuned single DD systems. I'm gonna have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 17, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Or, you can mod or build your own pair of IEMs. Why wait for influential reviewers to dictate what tuning is good for you (via collabs) when you can do so yourself. The bonus point is that your pride would give you extra level of satisfaction in the sound. Do you see how much people justify (and get defensive) over expensive IEMs that they bought, as if the IEMs are extension of themselves? With the ones that you built, they are truely extension of yourself. They will be the best ones in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never seen JH Audio IEMs close-up, but I’d like to!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it’s actually not bad at all, I was surprised, really?



Any impressions on the sound you'd like to share?

BTW, JH IEMs are good for live monitoring, but I really diskike them for listening to and enjoying music. Their tuning is off-putting in a musical enjoyment context to me. I used to use them as live monitors with my band before switching to 64 Audio.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 17, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Any impressions on the sound you'd like to share?
> 
> BTW, JH IEMs are good for live monitoring, but I really diskike them for listening to and enjoying music. Their tuning is off-putting in a musical enjoyment context to me. I used to use them as live monitors with my band before switching to 64 Audio.


A 5 minute listening session this AM produced a relatively warm but not “dark” display. Probably the first thing that surprised me was the ultimate coherent aspect. Truly though I’m guessing a solid week of burn-in, before real assessments can be made? But it wasn’t terrible at all OTB, the other interesting thing I noticed first off was how close the elements where inside the soundstage? Normally I never pick-up on that at the start? So? But there is a review already up, just in-case you feel like reading, I haven’t totally read it yet, just read it 1/2 way.....and looked at the pictures. But for what ever reason the (gold/yellow/green) other color bugs me.....lucky I didn’t get the colored one. But they are slightly different in real life.......the way they look? They don’t exactly photograph how they look. They (to me) look more serious.......or something in your hand, in pictures they look like a toy? Lol

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29105

But the presentation was like “here-you-go” you can be close and witnessing your music, up-front. Not in a bad way, but in an intimate and interactive way? But the fit was insanely good, like a part of me, and they block outside noise well too, because of this feature! I don’t know if you can tell from the pictures, but they have kind-of a liquid shape?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> A 5 minute listening session this AM produced a relatively warm but not “dark” display. Probably the first thing that surprised me was the ultimate coherent aspect. Truly though I’m guessing a solid week of burn-in, before real assessments can be made? But it wasn’t terrible at all OTB, the other interesting thing I noticed first off was how close the elements where inside the soundstage? Normally I never pick-up on that at the start? So? But there is a review already up, just in-case you feel like reading, I haven’t totally read it yet, just read it 1/2 way.....and looked at the pictures. But for what ever reason the (gold/yellow/green) other color bugs me.....lucky I didn’t get the colored one. But they are slightly different in real life.......the way they look? They don’t exactly photograph how they look. They (to me) look more serious.......or something in your hand, in pictures they look like a toy? Lol
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29105
> 
> But the presentation was like “here-you-go” you can be close and witnessing your music, up-front. Not in a bad way, but in an intimate and interactive way? But the fit was insanely good, like a part of me, and they block outside noise well too, because of this feature! I don’t know if you can tell from the pictures, but they have kind-of a liquid shape?



Cool! Make sure you update me/us once you've logged some real hours with them, okay? And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Redcarmoose said:


> *SuperTFZ Force1*
> $79
> https://penonaudio.com/supertfz-force1.html


finally, the manufacturer made a compensation hole and now the speaker will not sink


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> finally, the manufacturer made a compensation hole and now the speaker will not sink


Good point! Also look where it is, no way will it ever be covered-up.


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> Kinera Celest Gumiho Universal IEM


Has anyone got these yet?


----------



## Ceilidh

jmwant said:


> Has anyone got these yet?


I do!
Received them a couple of days ago but haven't had had the time yet to give them a good listen.
Sampled them quickly when I received them and really liked what I heard, especially for the price, but I'm no critical listener, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Carpet

Ceilidh said:


> I do!
> Received them a couple of days ago but haven't had had the time yet to give them a good listen.
> Sampled them quickly when I received them and really liked what I heard, especially for the price, but I'm no critical listener, so don't take my word for it.


Your vote for "didn't sound awful", still counts!


----------



## jmwant

Ceilidh said:


> I do!
> Received them a couple of days ago but haven't had had the time yet to give them a good listen.
> Sampled them quickly when I received them and really liked what I heard, especially for the price, but I'm no critical listener, so don't take my word for it.


I dont consider myself a critical listener too. For the price, it'll be enough for me if it's a proper bl03 successor.


----------



## RCracer777

freelancr said:


> I'm really curious to read your impressions. If you pair with an Android for LDAC playback you need the AI Life app and switch on Smart HD and then set the bluetooth connection setting to best sound quality instead of stable connection.


I've been using the Huawei FreeBuds Pro 2 trough out the day and I've got some first observations after about 7 hours of listening so take this with a grain of salt.

These sound surprisingly natural for a TWS, normally with ANC there is something that messes with the sound but Huawei got it right here. It doesn't impact the sound in any noticeable way or degrade the sound quality, which is really nice to finally get in a TWS. I haven't played enough with the different EQ's to really be able to comment on it other than that do as they say and that the treble setting makes the FreeBuds Pro 2 sound clean.

The FreeBuds Pro 2 don't beat the likes of the 7Hz Timeless or Moondrop Kato. No TWS can get close to them...  No TWS is supposed to get close to them. 
But somehow the FreeBuds Pro 2 do. These get scary close to the Kato at times. It can't quite equal it though. The Timeless is out of reach and that should be no surprise, very few IEM's at this price can even hope to compete with that. But you do get that nice planar treble in a lesser quantity. Detail retrieval is also pretty good, it's no Timless but it's good enough at it's price.

They're not perfect, nothing is. They fall flat on their face with metal or other similarly busy music. Then again IEM's always struggle with metal, even the Kato struggles with it. The fact that it's a BT device doesn't help here either.





For now I can say that the Huawei FreeBuds Pro 2's are good. Not just good for a TWS, good full stop. These TWS can actually compete in the €150~€200 IEM segment. They are not your best option there, but still, a TWS has no business competing in that segment. I would not mind paying the €200 for a wired pair of these. They are worth the money Huawei is asking for them and then some.


----------



## RCracer777 (Sep 17, 2022)

Kind of wondering what cable is included with the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro as there is no selection for the cable type. If it's dependent on the color you select (silver is shown with swappable terminations and black with mic) or if both are included in the box. Guess we'll see as my Heart Mirror Pro's have just shipped.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 17, 2022)

*Celest Gumiho (CG) impressions after two-day listening

Overall impressions* are very positive: matched my sound preference very well, being responsive, capable, agile, resolving, smooth and light.

*Two main points* to emphasize in the overall context of impressions:

1. I strongly feel that it is more logical to compare *CG* with DD-BA hybrids rather than planar IEMs, since the planar driver in *CG* effectively replaces DD. For instance, I have Dioko and it feels quite different from *CG*. At the same time, while the *CG* has a lot of similarities with DD-BA hybrids, the main difference is CG being faster and agile planar driver in *CG* and its prominent custom BA.

2. 9-Ohm impedance makes *CG* very source sensitive. Hence, a large section below deals with the selection of sources and the effect of impedance adapters.

*Equipment used*:
_Sources_: largely DACs: Tempotec E44 & BHD, E1DA SG3, Shanling UA2, Apple dongle; few DAPs.
An original cable (very decent 0.5 Ohm impedance) was tested, as well as a balanced one used for several sources.
_Different impedance adapters_: variable from ~0 to 100 Ohm (more than 30 Ohm may not be needed based on my trials).
_Wide-bore tips_ – the bore is wider than the nozzle diameter to minimally constrain/attenuate the sound.

*Packaging*: really impressive and totally made my day, as I posted previously – beautiful artwork with the attention to every detail: a very good functional cable with impeccable colour coordination to both black and white models, a useful thick pouch with the clasp, and a nice bookmark with a large artistic image of the nine-tailed fox. Beautiful and very impressive for $49 IEM!




*Shell construction*: plastic, very solid, well crafted as a one-piece without noticeable seams with a good lacquer-like overcoat that does a good job being similar to black lacquered wood. Very light. Metal would hardly work for this shell, in my opinion

The nozzle grills may be a bit too dense, so they can possibly attenuate sound (I have not yet checked for filters given the sound is light and agile) and be more prone to soiling (?); the time will tell.

*Fit*: the shells are quite small, one of the smallest that I own. They should work great for smallerp ears (plus CG’s selection of tips that include ultra small ones). For my bigger ears I had to use larger-diameter tips – 14-14.5 mm. I can listen to CG all day, while HZ Mirror is a bit more comfortable for me due to its more fitting shape.

*Burn-in*: did not feel needed, and that it made any difference; hardly changed for around 20 hrs.

*Experimenting with the sources*:
A very important part again. Low impedance of IEMs can be demanding to the sources on the current side. Using impedance adapters then can affect the sound more, especially for multiple drivers, as it is the case for CG. On a positive side, it gives good opportunities to experiment with the sources to find the right match/synergy. On a darker side, the initial sound signature of the first listening attempt may be not to one’s liking, so experimenting is needed.

To tell briefly my story: *CG* worked surprisingly well right out of my older S10 (not the case with the most of my other IEMs; likely due to a bit higher impedance). Then an Apple Dongle did not take 9 Ohm well at all; 9 Ohm is far from its ideal 32 Ohm load usually used to show the measurements how great it is. Other revealing low-impedance sources, such as Tempotec E44, did not feel like a good match either; then working much better with the impedance adapter (5-30 Ohm felt to be the most instructive range). Having variable impedance adapters (amateurly home-made inspired by tge AS16 pro experience) actually made me dare to buy an 9-Ohm IEM after all. Increasing load impedance with *CG* starts to bring more bass/mids of the planar over more details of BAs (opposite to AS16 pro).

Getting back to sources: darker, more covered sources seem to work better. BHD feels as a better match than E44, and then Shanling UA2 (not my favourite DAC usually) matched quite well without using adapters.

*Impression of the drivers*: I really like the Kinera custom BA a lot! It feels to be centered more around upper mids, not super extended, but nicely resolving without the sibilance and overall making more favourable impressions than many similar Knowles BAs. The Kinera BA also did not feel overly dampened like some Sonions, while it sounds noticeably less “BA” in terms of being dry and granular. Then the match with the planar driver is nice, the driver frequency overlap is likely broad. So I could not hear the driver junction that are a common limitation of two-driver hybrid IEMs. The planar driver is fast and agile, I really like it replacing a DD. Planars are commonly described as being in-between BAs and DDs: with more speed and agility similar to BAs, while offering better weight and decay closer to DDs. The Kinera planar does not feel heavy or massively sounding at all to me – an advantage to some (as myself), and a limitation to others.

*Overall timbre*: may not be winning awards, especially at first listening session without more careful source/impedance matching, but did not feel having any critical faults, so it can likely be tailored well to one's preferences with a good effort. Kinera’s BA and planar seem to work well together, so the right source and EQ-ing can work wonders for choosing your favourite “right tail” out of nine of this fox 

*Bass* is not heavy, not overwhelming, while all the frequency range is there without either sub-bass or mid-bass emphasis to my ears. Not much of the slam of DDs, so not likely suitable for bass-heads; I can listen to organ reproduced fairly well without equalizing, while it would not be my first-choice IEM to listen to bass-heavy music. In addition, I tried Rammstein for some idea of metal, I am OK with how it sounds, but I am far from a bass-head.

*Mids*: while not V-shaped to my ears, two drivers are still centered at their respective ends, so some thinness can be experienced, given overall lightness and agility. CG is not a mid-centric IEM to me, like some IEMs with 29689 Knowles, for instance.

*Treble*: well resolving, not overly extended, but perfectly sufficient to enjoy most of the genres, the KInera BA does a very good job there, in my opinion.

*Selected comparisons:*
From some older hybrids, *Fiio F1H* does not feel much of a match; *F9 pro* have more extended near-piercing treble, while *CG* is smoother and more coherent.

Compared to all-BAs, such as KZ BA10 and AS16 pro, *CG* feels noticeably smoother (minimal “BA character) while nearly as resolving and less prone to sibilance.

*Dioko* is a quite different IEM to me with its extended sub-bass and the last octave. Dioko feels more resolving and analytical, while GC smoother and more engaging. Dioko fit is also one of the hardest for me; and the shell aesthetics is more arguable.

*TRI I3* may offer a quite relevant comparison, being a tribrid with a DD, planar and BA. *CG*’s BA is definitely superior in capability and extension to me; I3 mids are smoother (being exceptionally buttery smooth) and more substantial (very nice planar implementations); while *CG* doing very well in terms of smoothness. Finally, subjectively I like lighter and more agile bass of CG more (many may disagree). Overall, *I3* is a more capable IEM sold almost for 3 times more; while *CG* holding its own in this comparison to me.

*HZ Mirror*: there is some similarity in being agile and light in their sound signatures, but the drivers are different; *CG* is more resolving to my ears. The bass is comparable in lightness, I like both very much. So those who like HZ mirror may like *CG*, with potential problems being the timbre of a hybrid vs. a well-designed single DD.

*Blon BL03* is quite different; *CG* can serve as a nicely complimentary pair that is very different with the superior resolution being a major upgrade, and relatable smoothness; while Blon’s organic timbre is definitely unique.

I will be happy to provide more comparisons from what I own.

*In lieu of disclaimer*: purchased with my own funds, no any discounts. My first Kinera; not affiliated with them in any way; could not resist trying an affordable planar-BA hybrid (an official version is acquiring cultural art work, see P.S.S); spent quite a bit time to share my positive impressions of GC.

*Summary*:
*Pros: *Two capable drivers working well together, agile and responsive, well resolving without sibilance; takes EQ well and can be tailored by the source choice. Very nice package and accessories.
*Cons:* Source-sensitive, the sound signature is not heavy; not likely for bass-heads.

P. S. Edited for typos, and I apologize for many more likely left unnoticed.

P. S. Thank to @baskingshark for first bringing this IEM to my attention (that what good HeadFi-iers are for, right), as well as introducing the captivating folklore of  the nine-tailed fox before making this acquisition justified on the grounds of cultural exploration, which overall worked well in all senses


----------



## Hustler

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup!
> 
> 
> Well based on the store provided graph (if trustable), it looks very different from the original Heart Mirror. This Pro version has much more bass, a 10 dB pinna gain and less treble than the original!


It looks that they're trying to make it more approachable for listeners, but IMO it's wrong way to go. Original HM were unique, definetly not universal IEM, but it's hard to find tuning like this in this price range. With updated tuning HZSound is entering a huge sub-100$ market with so many strong contenders. Personally I would like to see Heart Mirror in different shape, with smoother high frequencies (just a bit!) and switches to add some bass (2nd tuning could be BLON BL-05S alike).


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> *Celest Gumiho (CG) impressions after two-day listening
> 
> Overall impressions* are very positive: matched my sound preference very well, being responsive, capable, agile, resolving, smooth and light.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions. I should buy this one for reviewing


----------



## DeltaAudio

I posted my teardown of the Crin Zero on FB today, i think the results are worth sharing

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...UCSptkHZgtAdnvxnWLX7YxsF2l&id=100055895433879


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> *Celest Gumiho (CG) impressions after two-day listening
> 
> Overall impressions* are very positive: matched my sound preference very well, being responsive, capable, agile, resolving, smooth and light.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your impressive early impressions on the Kinera Celest Gumiho, which were detailed and informative.

My question is on the faceplate artwork, is it etched on or simply a sticker? Based on your write up, Kinera has done a good job on the sound quality and that is what matters.

I am drawn to the plain (no artwork on the faceplate) but given your praise for the artwork, I may be tempted to go for that option, if it is not a sticker which might come off in a few days.


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you for your impressive early impressions on the Kinera Celest Gumiho, which were detailed and informative.
> 
> My question is on the faceplate artwork, is it etched on or simply a sticker? Based on your write up, Kinera has done a good job on the sound quality and that is what matters.
> 
> I am drawn to the plain (no artwork on the faceplate) but given your praise for the artwork, I may be tempted to go for that option, if it is not a sticker which might come off in a few days.


The Kinera facebook page mentioned some problem with the finish on the white versions. That would also explain why the white ones have been unavailable at the Kinera Official Store.
More reviews should start to roll in, now that people have started to receive them!


----------



## jmwant

PhonoPhi said:


> *Celest Gumiho (CG) impressions after two-day listening
> 
> Overall impressions* are very positive: matched my sound preference very well, being responsive, capable, agile, resolving, smooth and light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions. Which genres do you mostly listen to?


----------



## counterclockwise

Received these today:



Akoustyx S6, studio reference tuned planar magnetic IEM.

Lack of info aside from the company's own page had me a little concerned, but on first impression they seem pretty good.

Diameter of the housing is pretty much identical to bullet-style Etymotics (7mm). Driver must be tiny. Recognisably planar sound though. Slick.
Housing seems to be identical or near-identical to their R210/R220 BA IEMs.





Quick initial comparisons:

Next to the Etymotic er4sr, the S6 has quite a bit more sub-bass. Bit much for a DF-head like myself, so I'm EQing the sub-100hz region down a notch. Further up the tuning seems roughly in the same ballpark. More extended in the upper treble I think. Good stuff.

Next to the Letshuoer S12, the tuning of the S6 is far more well-behaved (I find the S12 pretty much unlistenable without yanking the bass way down and cleaning up the sizzle in the treble, so that's a low bar to pass.) I don't feel qualified to talk about technicalities like detail and imaging and such, but on first impression I don't notice a big gap one way or the other (and that's _not_ a low bar to pass, cause aside from tuning I find the S12 quite excellent). The S6 does sound more spatial to me, but that could as well be due to the tuning.

Included tips seem decent enough, and I like how they colour-match with the housings (red/blue cores matching the red/blue bands on the housing), but the largest ones are still a hair too small for me. Ety tips don't fit cause the nozzle is much wider. Found another good fit in my tip collection though.

I think I'll be listening to these a lot.


----------



## baskingshark

Another $20 USD IEM has just been released, the BGVP Scale.

Seems to be a 2DD IEM. Comes with MMCX connectors. Self-proclaimed to be "KING LEVEL" tuning.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004757727630.html 















Store provided graph looks suspiciously stretched.

Question is, do you need another $20 ultra budget IEM?


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> Another $20 USD IEM has just been released, the BGVP Scale.
> 
> Seems to be a 2DD IEM. Comes with MMCX connectors. Self-proclaimed to be "KING LEVEL" tuning.
> 
> ...


Honestly wouldn't say no to a real disrupting set of IEM. I wonder when this day will come...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 18, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you for your impressive early impressions on the Kinera Celest Gumiho, which were detailed and informative.
> 
> My question is on the faceplate artwork, is it etched on or simply a sticker? Based on your write up, Kinera has done a good job on the sound quality and that is what matters.
> 
> I am drawn to the plain (no artwork on the faceplate) but given your praise for the artwork, I may be tempted to go for that option, if it is not a sticker which might come off in a few days.


Thank you, Chris!
Knowing Kinera attention to detail (starting with their own shipping box), the image would be protected, and the easier way is to overcoat it, but then it would be shiny/reflective.
What they did is to something like hot print/emboss into plastic, and there are slighly raised outside ridges (almost against the seamless aesthetics) to further protect the print.
Since experiments are often better than theory - I tried to scratch it with the hemp cloth - nope, and the image is not likely be damaged by earpiices touching each other in a pouch/case.

Having said this, the image is small, the top plate width is about 1.8 cm (3/4 inch), so you may check if they ship the beautiful bookmark with the black shells - then one can have the best of the worlds with the black shells and an artistic image (and a nice present to someone loving books); my take is that they've  made the bookmark for the artistry to be fully appreciated.


jmwant said:


> Thanks for the impressions. Which genres do you mostly listen to?


I listen largely to classical and acoustic music. I usually mention it. I did not feel that Celest Gumoho favours these genres specifically. For instance, Dioki strikes me as fitting more for electronic music, while AS16 pro is geared to classical/acoustic.

The key fearure of CG is the lightness and agility, which I love, but on the opposite side - one of the lighest note weight and fast decay.
GC are ethereal & opposite to earthy/meaty.


----------



## unifutomaki

The Etymotic EVO has been a rather interesting beast to live with. I’ve never spent this much money on a single piece of gear and to sort of pick up on an earlier discussion, spending that money has opened my eyes (or rather, ears) to a whole new level of detail, resolution and accuracy that I’ve simply never been able to experience in the sub-100 realm. It does take a minute to insert them properly and I ultimately don’t find them to be _that_ comfortable - look, they’re alright, but my Technics AZ60 slip into my ears like a pair of comfortable moccasins while the EVO are more analogous to a pair of Timberland boots. Nonetheless, the resulting sound fidelity is simply worth it…

…for recordings that are mastered well. An IEM like the EVO… they’re analytical and unforgiving. Some of my favourite CDs sound absolutely brilliant. Others (which also count themselves among my favourites) sound blunted, smoothed, lacking in dynamics through the EVO (yes, they’ve all been ripped to lossless files in the exact same way). I’m certainly not going to change my musical tastes to suit my transducers, so there will always be a place in my collection for IEMs that just make everything sound _good_.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Another $20 USD IEM has just been released, the BGVP Scale.
> 
> Seems to be a 2DD IEM. Comes with MMCX connectors. Self-proclaimed to be "KING LEVEL" tuning.
> 
> ...


If i may change the question, do you need another thick mid bass focus IEM? 🤔 
Seems like budget segment is really battlefield. We used to get "another KZ in 2 months" but now I got new information about new budget IEM coming everytime I open head-fi, like 3-5 IEMs in a week!
Crazy..


----------



## unifutomaki

At this point one might save up all the $20 they would have spent on these IEMs and get a $100 IEM


----------



## Dsnuts

Weekend reader about the new Force King. It comes with some serious underwhelming accessories. Which unfortunately is more common in its price range than not. But it does have one of the more detailed monitor presentations. Force KIng is accurate enough to be used for stage monitoring as it was tuned with a highly resolving graphene dynamic. These require your better cables and tips. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> Another $20 USD IEM has just been released, the BGVP Scale.
> 
> Store provided graph looks suspiciously stretched.
> 
> Question is, do you need another $20 ultra budget IEM?





Maybe just a little stretched.  

I don't need another after the KBEAR Rosefinch. Impressive tuning and ability on that one. Easily my favorite I have had in a long time.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

brsdrgn said:


> Honestly wouldn't say no to a real disrupting set of IEM. I wonder when this day will come...


the oppity came two years ago my friend


----------



## cqtek

Whenever a new brand is born there is always some mystery surrounding it. Although it seems that they have already released three models... So, the mystery is over... hahaha.
This is my humble opinion on the SuperTFZ Force1.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29224


----------



## brsdrgn

RONJA MESCO said:


> the oppity came two years ago my friend


I have that one. I driam for the next one and nevergiveup...


----------



## Carpet

brsdrgn said:


> I have that one. I driam for the next one and nevergiveup...


Yes but when it arrives will it be the BL-17 or the BL-03 Max?


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> Yes but when it arrives will it be the BL-17 or the BL-03 Max?


After seeing 'fat girl' model, I am open to any idea coming from Blon's marketing team


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Another $20 USD IEM has just been released, the BGVP Scale.
> 
> Seems to be a 2DD IEM. Comes with MMCX connectors. Self-proclaimed to be "KING LEVEL" tuning.
> 
> ...


Not going to happen, they appear to be charging an arm and a leg for shipping for this one!


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> Not going to happen, they appear to be charging an arm and a leg for shipping for this one!


Another seller is not charging for shipping and asking for the same price :

Https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJcJysR


----------



## BCool

counterclockwise said:


> Received these today:
> 
> Akoustyx S6, studio reference tuned planar magnetic IEM.
> 
> ...


Great write up! 
How are they with fit/isolation compared to Etys? I love my Timeless but I never wear them out and about because the isolation is fairly poor, and a pair of Ety-likes but they don't EQ that well. This seems like it could be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Carpet (Sep 18, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> Another seller is not charging for shipping and asking for the same price :
> 
> Https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJcJysR


Opened in August this year, 100% rating, minimal reviews and max sales on items was 6 packs of eartips. 

I DO NOT ADVISE USING THIS SELLER!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> Opened in August this year, 100% rating, minimal reviews and max sales on items was 6 packs of eartips.
> 
> I DO NOT ADVISE USING THIS SELLER!



ZERO followers. Strike after strike with this one. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## jmwant

unifutomaki said:


> At this point one might save up all the $20 they would have spent on these IEMs and get a $100 IEM


Wish I've read this four years ago.


----------



## jmwant

PhonoPhi said:


> Thank you, Chris!
> Knowing Kinera attention to detail (starting with their own shipping box), the image would be protected, and the easier way is to overcoat it, but then it would be shiny/reflective.
> What they did is to something like hot print/emboss into plastic, and there are slighly raised outside ridges (almost against the seamless aesthetics) to further protect the print.
> Since experiments are often better than theory - I tried to scratch it with the hemp cloth - nope, and the image is not likely be damaged by earpiices touching each other in a pouch/case.
> ...


Thanks. I mostly listen to rock and metal so I guess its not for me then


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

brsdrgn said:


> Honestly wouldn't say no to a real disrupting set of IEM. I wonder when this day will come...


We've all been waiting over a decade for this phantom. Doubt it's coming. If the thing can be as technical as the Salnotes Zero, with mid bass, but not a bass cannon like a lot of these 2 DD units, with above average stage and imaging like the Zero, with a tad more treble extension, then we could see a contender for that "phantom" disruptor set?


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> We've all been waiting over a decade for this phantom. Doubt it's coming. If the thing can be as technical as the Salnotes Zero, with mid bass, but not a bass cannon like a lot of these 2 DD units, with above average stage and imaging like the Zero, with a tad more treble extension, then we could see a contender for that "phantom" disruptor set?


Lol............


----------



## jsmiller58

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> We've all been waiting over a decade for this phantom. Doubt it's coming. If the thing can be as technical as the Salnotes Zero, with mid bass, but not a bass cannon like a lot of these 2 DD units, with above average stage and imaging like the Zero, with a tad more treble extension, then we could see a contender for that "phantom" disruptor set?


The problem is that the goal posts keep moving year after year… no, wait, that’s a good thing.  Today‘s mid-fi is close to end game a few years ago.


----------



## r31ya

I kinda missed it on last weekend, Akros review of KZ ZS10ProX


----------



## counterclockwise

BCool said:


> Great write up!
> How are they with fit/isolation compared to Etys? I love my Timeless but I never wear them out and about because the isolation is fairly poor, and a pair of Ety-likes but they don't EQ that well. This seems like it could be the best of both worlds.


Fit: 
Pretty comfy actually, once you figure them out.

Experimenting some more today I think I was getting the fit wrong initially. Being used to etys I was going for a moderately deep fit at first, which is totally doable, but I realised that cannot be the intended fit. See, they come with these strange "earlock" contraptions that you can optionally slide on for a more secure fit:




That doesn't leave much insertion depth.
(They also look like little ear torture devices, but they're actually quite soft and pliable.)

So I put those on to get a feel for the intended insertion depth, and they're actually surprisingly comfy. So, at what seems to be the intended insertion depth, they're definitely much less, shall we say, _invasive, _than etys. Also, the shallow insertion tones down the sub-bass I mentioned yesterday. Guess what I took for exaggerated sub-bass is actually compensation for the shallowish fit. (Still toning it down a little bit, but I went from -6dB to -3dB.)

Going by the manual and blog post (https://akoustyx.com/blogs/blog/about-our-s6-series) the intended wearing style is over-ear, but wearing cable-down is viable too. The earlocks can be used either way. I prefer cable-down (long hair plus frequent mask-wearing makes over-ear a hassle), but... when wearing them cable-down, the microphonics of the included cable are spectacular, and not in a good way. So, at minimum you'll need a shirt clip or some such to make that work.


Isolation:
Basically comes down to the tips you use I guess, cause these tiny housings won't obstruct much. Their blog post claims that the included memory foams "can easily achieve near 34dB passive ambient noise attenuation". Haven't tried the foams yet, nor worn them in noisy environments, so I can't comment from experience though. They also include one pair of dual flanges (called "2-flaps" on the box ^^) which might isolate decently for some. For me they don't get anywhere close to making a proper seal though (must be an S or M size...). Given the shallower fit I wouldn't really expect ety levels of isolation.


Getting a consistent fit and consequently a more consistent frequency response out of these now, they really seem to be tuned quite well.


----------



## saldsald

Since the Z12 isn't available in China, I wonder if this is the same model with a different name:


----------



## saldsald

This dB Luna's been out for a while but I think it's worth posting. I was interested in their Manroe which is a 2DD in the same looking plastic shell as the Luna (the Luna is all stainless steel) but didn't pull the trigger and now this Luna is just beautiful. dB and Rose are the same company btw.


----------



## firesign

saldsald said:


> Since the Z12 isn't available in China, I wonder if this is the same model with a different name:


That's a new model, the S12 Pro. Maybe the same driver with different tuning?


----------



## ian91

firesign said:


> That's a new model, the S12 Pro. Maybe the same driver with different tuning?



As far as I'm aware the S12 Pro is simply a different shell and modular cable. I'm not sure it warrants the 'Pro' label, it's quite misleading.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 19, 2022)

THIEAUDIO brings the successor to the Oracle - THIEAUDIO Oracle MKII, with a comprehensive upgrade in appearance and tuning, the Oracle MKII is definitely the next evolutionary step in high fidelity audio.

MSRP: *$589 USD*






High-end 1DD + 2 BA + 2 EST Hybrid Configuration





Three-way Crossover Technology





Perfect Sound Performance





Better Ergonomics





Upgraded Custom 4 strand 7N Oxygen-Free Copper Cable

Be one of the early adopters and place your order here now! Once they have been sold out, the processing time for the Oracle MKII would be about 10 working days. 



Order Now​


----------



## WAON303

ian91 said:


> As far as I'm aware the S12 Pro is simply a different shell and modular cable. I'm not sure it warrants the 'Pro' label, it's quite misleading.


Exactly the same as the Fiio FD3.

You don't call a product Pro if the only difference is cable upgrade.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WAON303 said:


> Exactly the same as the Fiio FD3.
> 
> You don't call a product Pro if the only difference is cable upgrade.


I agree kinda poor marketing especially if the sound signature is exactly the same. Not sure if they were going to change it to complete with better tuned Zeitan Wu but they should have!


----------



## WAON303

TheDeafMonk said:


> I agree kinda poor marketing especially if the sound signature is exactly the same. Not sure if they were going to change it to complete with better tuned Zeitan Wu but they should have!


Shuoer missed the chance to fix the treble issues some people have with the S12.

Make the S12 Pro's tuning like the Hook-X and you have an insanely competitive IEM to the point of probably outclassing everything in the price bracket.


----------



## Hustler

Next planar IEM - NiceHCK F1.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hopesanddriams/posts/3327207084182951/


----------



## firesign

WAON303 said:


> Shuoer missed the chance to fix the treble issues some people have with the S12.
> 
> Make the S12 Pro's tuning like the Hook-X and you have an insanely competitive IEM to the point of probably outclassing everything in the price bracket.


Maybe because for some people (like me) it has not any treble issues 😉


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


$589? PASS.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Obviously the planar move is the logical one for NiceHCK, but I sure wish they'd work on the follow up to the NX7 MK III? A little more stage and a tad better air and imaging and the NX7 mk III would be a world beater in their price class. COME ON, HCK!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

$199
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/dunu-talos


----------



## wdelta06

Redcarmoose said:


> $199
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/dunu-talos


Glaring omission of modular cable, from the company who made modular cables popular...
Damn it, Dunu


----------



## Aramaki (Sep 19, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> $199
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/dunu-talos


Spicy with the BA's enabled.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Exactly the same as the Fiio FD3.
> 
> You don't call a product Pro if the only difference is cable upgrade.



To be fair, only pro(fessional money spender a.k.a. audiophile) have audio sources with balanced output to appreciate that upgrade cable, so they are not wrong, FD3 pro is “pro”


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> To be fair, only pro(fessional money spender a.k.a. audiophile) have audio sources with balanced output to appreciate that upgrade cable, so they are not wrong, FD3 pro is “pro”


Pro doesn't only function as a shortened form of professional. It is also used to refer to women of negotiable virtue. In that context I'm not sure we should be referring to playing with cables on pro models.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

wdelta06 said:


> Glaring omission of modular cable, from the company who made modular cables popular...
> Damn it, Dunu


Not only that the 2pin in lieu of the MMCX for cost savings 😭


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 19, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Pro doesn't only function as a shortened form of professional. It is also used to refer to women of negotiable virtue. In that context I'm not sure we should be referring to playing with cables on pro models.



I should add sarcasm mark to my comment  

Edit: speaking of cable, Xinhs store on Aliexpress is having an 85% discount for an interchangeable plug cable that even comes with a carrying case. I don’t know what the catch is. Using it with my DIY buds now, so far so good.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> I should add sarcasm mark to my comment
> 
> Edit: speaking of cable, Xinhs store on Aliexpress is having an 85% discount for an interchangeable plug cable that even comes with a carrying case. I don’t know what the catch is. Using it with my DIY buds now, so far so good.


 I ordered one if these cables based on your DIY buds pics after you posted the link to them somewhere. It looks good and if it sucks and worst comes to worst, I'll harvest the modular adapter and rewire with my own cable and connectors. For the $15 or whatever it was, it seemed worth a shot so thanks for the heads up, bro!


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> Exactly the same as the Fiio FD3.
> 
> You don't call a product Pro if the only difference is cable upgrade.



Haha tell that to KZ/CCA.

They spam release IEMs on an almost weekly basis with a "PRO" moniker, mostly these are sidegrades with not much value add. Indeed, they seem to be using consumers as beta testers for feedback. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick.

Anyways, the word "PRO" is actually passe now. So many IEMs have utilized the "PRO" word ad naseum that they ran out of IEMs to christian it "PRO". The new thing to use is "MAX" or "X" or "ULTRA".


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio impressions of new IEMs including Stellaris, Celeste Gumiho and Talos.​​


----------



## r31ya (Sep 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Haha tell that to KZ/CCA.
> 
> They spam release IEMs on an almost weekly basis with a "PRO" moniker, mostly these are sidegrades with not much value add. Indeed, they seem to be using consumers as beta testers for feedback. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick.
> 
> Anyways, the word "PRO" is actually passe now. So many IEMs have utilized the "PRO" word ad naseum that they ran out of IEMs to christian it "PRO". The new thing to use is "MAX" or "X" or "ULTRA".


Still waiting for that "*KZ ZS10 Pro X-MAX PlusUltra mk.III*"

Thankfully KZ have slowdown a bit on releasing sidegrades. Back then, it feels like they release 2 iem per week or something.
And seriously, some people actually moans this naming thing in KZ discord, saying "we prefer theme names like *Lyra *rather than _*PLA13*_"
it got response from KZ rep, "understood, we take it for consideration"

few weeks later, "*KZ PR1 HIFI*" comes out...


----------



## JAnonymous5150

r31ya said:


> Still waiting for that "*KZ ZS10 Pro X-MAX PlusUltra mk.III*"
> 
> Thankfully KZ have slowdown a bit on releasing sidegrades. Back then, it feels like they release 2 iem per week or something.
> And seriously, some people actually moans this naming thing in KZ discord, saying "we prefer theme names like *Lyra *rather than _*PLA13*_"
> ...



I'm beta testing the pre production prototype of the SuperMaxUltraStealth Mk. Infinity Special Bestest KZ IEM Ever Edition. It's pretty sweet. I mean it still has that grainy treble and the graphs look like KZ house tuning from 2017 so sweet for KZ, I should say. In fact, if I had to describe them, I'd say they sound like the KZ ZS10 Pro with a longer better name. 😉


----------



## FlacFan

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I'm beta testing the pre production prototype of the SuperMaxUltraStealth Mk. Infinity Special Bestest KZ IEM Ever Edition. It's pretty sweet. I mean it still has that grainy treble and the graphs look like KZ house tuning from 2017 so sweet for KZ, I should say. In fact, if I had to describe them, I'd say they sound like the KZ ZS10 Pro with a longer better name. 😉


What's the battery life on those? If it's more than 20 hours as the name suggest, I would give it a shot.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Haha tell that to KZ/CCA.
> 
> They spam release IEMs on an almost weekly basis with a "PRO" moniker, mostly these are sidegrades with not much value add. Indeed, they seem to be using consumers as beta testers for feedback. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick.
> 
> Anyways, the word "PRO" is actually passe now. So many IEMs have utilized the "PRO" word ad naseum that they ran out of IEMs to christian it "PRO". The new thing to use is "MAX" or "X" or "ULTRA".


KZ is probably the undisputed king of mass producing IEMs, they'll start calling their IEMs Pro Ultra Max Ver 3.0. 2025 edition soon enough.

That is a ton of drivers being wasted on mediocre products.

It's funny how they waste so many drivers yet I don't think a SINGLE one of their IEMs come with a carrying case, not even a BLON-03 coffee bean bag.


----------



## ywheng89

Redcarmoose said:


> $199
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/dunu-talos


you got a chance to try them out yet mate?


----------



## gadgetgod

Siblings


----------



## ywheng89

gadgetgod said:


> Siblings


Do they sound the sound? other than the sub bass boost on the Zeos's version?


----------



## gadgetgod

ywheng89 said:


> Do they sound the sound? other than the sub bass boost on the Zeos's version?


I feel like the bass was kind of already good on the S12, Z12 just takes it up a notch. What it balances is the treble. After listening to the Z12, the S12's treble sounds snappier. I guess the bass elevation has created a more balance throughout the frequency band. I feel Note-definition is also a little smoothened out on the Z12. Rest they sound identical tonally and clarity-wise (mainly a little more bass on the Z12). I like modular cables, so Z12 feels good to me. after all same price but a modular cable hehe.


----------



## ywheng89

gadgetgod said:


> I feel like the bass was kind of already good on the S12, Z12 just takes it up a notch. What it balances is the treble. After listening to the Z12, the S12's treble sounds snappier. I guess the bass elevation has created a more balance throughout the frequency band. I feel Note-definition is also a little smoothened out on the Z12. Rest they sound identical tonally and clarity-wise (mainly a little more bass on the Z12). I like modular cables, so Z12 feels good to me. after all same price but a modular cable hehe.


Thanks for the impression mate! Good to know


----------



## gadgetgod

ywheng89 said:


> Thanks for the impression mate! Good to know


Will try to come up with a detailed impression/review soon bro!! Cheers


----------



## saldsald

ian91 said:


> As far as I'm aware the S12 Pro is simply a different shell and modular cable. I'm not sure it warrants the 'Pro' label, it's quite misleading.


I've heard it's a minimal refinement of the original tuning and yea it comes with a modular cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

1) RAPTGO HOOK-X and TINHIFI P1 Max
2) 7Hz x Salnotes Dioko
3) Moondrop Planar Stellaris, Kinera Celest Gumiho, TANGZU Wu Zetian

An update on my testing. Really it consists of three waves. I received the RAPTGO and P1 Max first. Then the Dioko way later.....finally in the mail right now is the Stellaris, Gumiho and Wu Zetian. I’m not sure if I’ll ever hear the Talos? 



ywheng89 said:


> you got a chance to try them out yet mate?


----------



## ywheng89

Redcarmoose said:


> 1) RAPTGO HOOK-X and TINHIFI P1 Max
> 2) 7Hz x Salnotes Dioko
> 3) Moondrop Planar Stellaris, Kinera Celest Gumiho, TANGZU Wu Zetian
> 
> An update on my testing. Really it consists of three waves. I received the RAPTGO and P1 Max first. Then the Dioko way later.....finally in the mail right now is the Stellaris, Gumiho and Wu Zetian. I’m not sure if I’ll ever hear the Talos?


Nice! Looking forward to your impressions!
Stellaris is out? Moondrop's Planar right?


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> 1) RAPTGO HOOK-X and TINHIFI P1 Max
> 2) 7Hz x Salnotes Dioko
> 3) Moondrop Planar Stellaris, Kinera Celest Gumiho, TANGZU Wu Zetian
> 
> An update on my testing. Really it consists of three waves. I received the RAPTGO and P1 Max first. Then the Dioko way later.....finally in the mail right now is the Stellaris, Gumiho and Wu Zetian. I’m not sure if I’ll ever hear the Talos?


Rapt Go Hook X is my absolute favorite set of Planar IEMs. Yet to try Gumiho, Wu Zetian. Dioko is good, but my personal ratings are as such:
Rapt Go Hook X≥S12/Z12>P1 Plus(max I personally feel a little warm)>Dioko.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 20, 2022)

ywheng89 said:


> Nice! Looking forward to your impressions!
> Stellaris is out? Moondrop's Planar right?


Right, I’m not sure if it’s for sale, or if I have a pre-production model, but I have been notified it’s on its way? Air-mail to Singapore then snail-mail.............but it probably should come-up for sale any day. No one tells me anything really......and I don’t ask questions. 


gadgetgod said:


> Rapt Go Hook X is my absolute favorite set of Planar IEMs. Yet to try Gumiho, Wu Zetian. Dioko is good, but my personal ratings are as such:
> Rapt Go Hook X≥S12/Z12>P1 Plus(max I personally feel a little warm)>Dioko.


The Hook is my favorite too, something about it is magical? I actually don’t exactly even know what it is, but it’s truly special?  I have talked about how I could go off, just listening to the Hook as my only IEM, and I still feel that way.

But........

 I truly am looking for the Wu Zetain to bring the bass too, in-fact I have high............super-high hopes the Wu Zetain will bring it.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 20, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, I’m not sure if it’s for sale, or if I have a pre-production model, but I have been notified it’s on its way? Air-mail to Singapore then snail-mail.............but it probably should come-up for sale any day. No one tells me anything really......and I don’t ask questions.
> 
> The Hook is my favorite too, something about it is magical? I actually don’t exactly even know what it is, but it’s truly special?  I have talked about how I could go off, just listening to the Hook as my only IEM, and I still feel that way.
> 
> ...


Not few consider Wu Zetian as current king of sub$200 planars so yeah. High hopes.

Also Akros consider the zs10prox as equal to st5 with different direction makes me more curious about it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 20, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Not few consider Wu Zetian as current king of sub$200 planars so yeah. High hopes.
> 
> Also Akros consider the zs10prox as equal to st5 with different direction makes me more curious about it.


With all my love for TRN........the new love, as I embarrassingly have only heard three TRNs.........I would have like the ST5 to be a tad warmer? So, yes maybe KZ can offer the same, but different? The KZ ZS10 PRO X is less money too! I’m happy Akros likes the ST5, plus it’s amazing but even the TRN EMX flagship earbud comes with a modular cable for $39.80! Modular cables are almost free now, including 3.5mm, 4.4mm and 2.5mm plugs.


----------



## baskingshark

Tangzu Audio Zetian Wu graph:





Frequency response of the Zetian Wu via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak, measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.


Listening notes to follow soon, but it is quite a nice-sounding planar on first impressions.


----------



## ywheng89

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio Zetian Wu graph:
> 
> 
> Frequency response of the Zetian Wu via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak, measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.
> ...


I like both the Wu Zetian and also S12, Wu Zetian is a little warmer compared to S12 and slightly more bass on the Wu Zetian.


----------



## audio123

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ace Bee

audio123 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!


Hello brother! How have you been?


----------



## lushmelody

What happened to GS Audio? It seems the hype around them is gone


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lushmelody said:


> What happened to GS Audio? It seems the hype around them is gone


Doesn't it always work that way when a company pumps out a bunch of product, and nothing is "special", but several "good" models? To the ether!


----------



## WAON303 (Sep 20, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> What happened to GS Audio? It seems the hype around them is gone


That's most IEMs in a nutshell really.

Given how fast the IEM market is moving, you'd be lucky if your IEM is talked about after 2 months.

BLON-03, B2 Dusk, DUNU SA6, u12t to name a few are some lucky IEMs that haven't been swept by IEM powercreep yet.


----------



## ywheng89

WAON303 said:


> That's most IEMs in a nutshell really.
> 
> Given how fast the IEM market is moving, you'd be lucky if your IEM is talked about after 2 months.
> 
> BLON-03, B2 Dusk, DUNU SA6, u12t to name a few are some lucky IEMs that haven't been swept by IEM powercreep yet.


True, one good release then it was talked about for several months then another seemingly good release overshadowed the previous good release. Lol


----------



## Carpet

lushmelody said:


> What happened to GS Audio? It seems the hype around them is gone


My GD3C still gets listened to on rotation. I was tempted by the ST1 too.
I admit to having been distracted by planars and Audiosense more recently.

Look! Here comes another shiney thing.


----------



## xPotato

Hi everyone! Long time lurker of head-fi here. Looking forward to new discoveries


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Sep 20, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> What happened to GS Audio? It seems the hype around them is gone


GS Audio is OEM company, they create and produce many models for other companies, possibly working on new models 
They have potential, but sometimes their sound tuning is very specific - cheap models gives really wow, but higer-cost models not so


----------



## Carpet

xPotato said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker of head-fi here. Looking forward to new discoveries


Hang on on to your wallet. This place is dangerous!


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 20, 2022)

Penon is about to release the new ISN H30. Consists of a single 9.2 mm Beryllium frosted dynamic 9.2mm for bass. A single Sonion BA for mids and a single Knowles BA for treble.  This is a finished preproduction model shown with a better matching Penon OS133 cable.

Any of you guys try a ISN earphone. ISN earphones are all about a musical full bodied sound experience. The sound presentation of these are every bit what separates ISN releases vs others that try. This one being the little brother of the older H40, the more recent H50 and of course their flagship EST50. The price on this one will be very competitive for hybrids using premium drivers. These should easily be one of the best in the price range. I can't say what the price will be but if you guys are on their mailing list. Be on the lookout for the promo offer.

Got these in last night and these most definitely sound like a part of the ISN family. They have that rich tonal quality Sonion BAs are known for. The bass end is more moderate in emphasis vs anything really stout. They remind me of a mix between the H40 and the EST50. Balancing, fullness, dimensional with a spacious head stage. These things are gonna fly off the shelves once released toward the end of the week. Be on the lookout for it.


----------



## ywheng89

Carpet said:


> Hang on on to your wallet. This place is dangerous!


Indeed! Haha


----------



## cocolinho

I wish ISN could try another shape for the shell at some point ... While I really like their sound signature, they are simply uncomfortable to me otherwise EST50 would be close to my end game sound signature. 
I was thinking about reshelling these by a 3rd party but I'm afraid it will change the sound, not sure though


----------



## Dsnuts (Sep 21, 2022)

cocolinho said:


> I wish ISN could try another shape for the shell at some point ... While I really like their sound signature, they are simply uncomfortable to me otherwise EST50 would be close to my end game sound signature.
> I was thinking about reshelling these by a 3rd party but I'm afraid it will change the sound, not sure though






The new ISN H30 is from left to right. H30, H40, H50, EST50. ISN H40 is physically the largest but the more compact shell goes to the H30.  Unfortunately universal shells are not exactly universal. I know a persons ear cavity has a lot to do with how well these fit.  But the good news there as you can see the H30 is a nice compact design. Its nozzles sit longer as it just as thick as the others but they are certainly more compact in size which will help with more ear shapes.

By the way the RP for the new ISN H30 will be $129


----------



## ywheng89 (Sep 21, 2022)

*First impression on Celeste’s Gumiho (Stock eartips and cable)

Source*

- iFi iDSD Nano Black Label (Seem to pair pretty good with warmer stuff)
- Tempotec V6 (A little bit more energetic)
- Apple's Lightning Dongle (Sounds pretty good to be honest (decent note weight))

- Noticeable BA Timbre
- Bass is quite speedy and tight, sub bass extension is quite good but not basshead level for sure (Steambreather: Mastodon, Ping Pong: Armin Van Bureen)
- Mids are quite lush and forward, certain instruments sounds a little "splashy", cymbals? Possibly due to the BA timbre (Imperial March : Vienna Philharmonic & John Williams)
-Upper mids does have a little bit of energy there but not offensive to my ears
- Treble extension is pretty good, good amount of air and sparkle
- Soundstage and imaging is quite decent, good instruments layering, easily identified, soundstage is slightly out of your head, a little lacking in height,depth is pretty good(Africa Live: Toto)

*Nozzle is very short, some might have issue with the fit, not an issue for me though


----------



## kmmbd

The three planar IEMs I have in collection at the moment.





Each of them have their specific issues that stop me from using them daily:
- Timeless: peaky in treble, poor staging and imaging
- P1 Max: Uncomfortable due to bulgy shell that presses against my ears, meh technicalities
- Z12: Too much treble for me, gets fatiguing after a while, but better staging and imaging than Timeless


----------



## Surf Monkey

kmmbd said:


> The three planar IEMs I have in collection at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hook-X perhaps?

There are several more on the way. Wait and see is working for me right now.


----------



## cqtek (Sep 21, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Follow up on the Cat Ears. I stopped the burn an hour ago because it simply doesn't change the sound signature at all. See before after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I finally got my Cat Ear Meow. My chart looks like yours... But somewhat smoother.



https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=Cat_Ear_Meow

It also bears some resemblance to the NF Audio NM2+ but with less treble extension.

https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=Cat_Ear_Meow,NF_AUDIO_NM2+


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> The three planar IEMs I have in collection at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why sound is so subjective, and there can never be a consensus. The knock on the Timeless is that the treble isn't very extended and not as refined as some others, yet this fella finds the treble peaky? To my ears, the treble isn't peaky at all, and that's using some of my brighter DAPS. Everybody hears things differently. Always.


----------



## kmmbd

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is why sound is so subjective, and there can never be a consensus. The knock on the Timeless is that the treble isn't very extended and not as refined as some others, yet this fella finds the treble peaky? To my ears, the treble isn't peaky at all, and that's using some of my brighter DAPS. Everybody hears things differently. Always.


The treble is peaky, to my ears, by sine-sweeping, or even if I look at the graphs I measured.



Spoiler: 7Hz Timeless FR









Should everyone be sensitive to those peaks? Not really, people have different sensitivities in the mid to upper treble regions.

And the treble on the Timeless is not very extended, but that doesn't bother me much. I am not a fan of the treble on any of these planars so far, so it's not just a knock on the Timeless.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> The treble is peaky, to my ears, by sine-sweeping, or even if I look at the graphs I measured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kmmbd said:


> The treble is peaky, to my ears, by sine-sweeping, or even if I look at the graphs I measured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either. Especially when I switch from a dynamic driver, I definitely notice the difference in timbre and tonality. I enjoy the Timeless immensely, but only for certain genres of music.


----------



## freelancr (Sep 21, 2022)

cqtek said:


> I finally got my Cat Ear Meow. My chart looks like yours... But somewhat smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for double checking. Here's my squig.link https://harpo.squig.link/?share=Cat_Ear_Meow
So it turns out it my IEM isn't broken. I'm almost sure it's the same driver as in the Tripowin Cencible.
Akros did a review of it:


And after modding the Cencibel myself I wrote under Akros' review:


> I did the Olina double filter mod and it sounds much better now. This driver is a beast. I can't understand how and why the Cencible got released in it's current state. Just terrible tuning.


.
Here's the graph after modding. Now it's actually listenable.


----------



## cqtek

freelancr said:


> Thanks for double checking. Here's my squig.link https://harpo.squig.link/?share=Cat_Ear_Meow
> So it turns out it my IEM isn't broken. I'm almost sure it's the same driver as in the Tripowin Cencible.
> Akros did a review of it:
> 
> ...



What is the modification? I am unable to watch more than 5 minutes on youtube, I prefer to read.
I have tried putting micropore tape in the hole of the Cat Ear Meow and the bass comes through. It's a common occurrence.


----------



## freelancr

cqtek said:


> What is the modification? I am unable to watch more than 5 minutes on youtube, I prefer to read.
> I have tried putting micropore tape in the hole of the Cat Ear Meow and the bass comes through. It's a common occurrence.


My mod is simply putting 2x Olina dampers/filters on the nozzle. Akros mod is more sophisticated with foam and filter. Details unknown.


----------



## WAON303

ywheng89 said:


> *First impression on Celeste’s Gumiho (Stock eartips and cable)
> 
> Source*
> 
> ...



Finally saw the graph on HBB's squig.link.

Color me impressed, the FR looks solid.

This is worth the blind buy.

Love to see a more premium version of this, with Kinera's gorgeous painted shells.


----------



## Redcarmoose

kmmbd said:


> The three planar IEMs I have in collection at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Surf Monkey said:


> Hook-X perhaps?
> 
> There are several more on the way. Wait and see is working for me right now.



Have you done at least 100 hours of burn in on the P1 Max? I say this as for the longest time I had an issue, especially with the lows being uneventful? Then at about 100 hours the lows seemed to open and even drop? The technicalities are maybe not the best, kind of congested in places, but still once you adapt to the response there is a style of magic? I like it better than the Dioko, even though the Dioko has better technicalities?

I truly also would suggest the HOOK-X as being a focus for you. But that one too needs the 100hr burn too, as I was confused by it and actually can be found nonsensically rambling at the beginning of the HOOK thread (pre-burn) as it was my first planar!

But I’ve only heard three planar IEM, so maybe I’m under educated on the subject?


----------



## Redcarmoose

cqtek said:


> I finally got my Cat Ear Meow. My chart looks like yours... But somewhat smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you just gave an example as to the Meow’s sound, but how do you like it, in general?


----------



## saldsald

The new Tri Horn tips are ultra wide bore and nope, not a fan of them.


----------



## ywheng89

saldsald said:


> The new Tri Horn tips are ultra wide bore and nope, not a fan of them.


What’s the black coloured one?


----------



## saldsald

ywheng89 said:


> What’s the black coloured one?


Fiio HS18
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17143921


----------



## Libertad

Still rocking the HBB Melee on the go blu and am in love with it's smoothness. Got a 4.4 cable on the way and have removed the filters and it's opened up nicely. Anyone know what the latest iteration of the jvc spiral dots are and if there available.


----------



## Libertad

Double post


----------



## ywheng89

saldsald said:


> Fiio HS18
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17143921


Ahh. Got it. Thanks man!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, I finally completed Fiio FF3 review. You can it on head-fi or my blog (in the signature)








> In the head-fi journey, you sometimes come across a piece of gear that shakes your dogma. Fiio FF3 shows me that it is possible to get excellent sound with a large soundstage and impactful and textured bass without spending a fortune on TOTL IEMs.
> 
> Would flat-head earbuds replace IEMs for me? No, because flat-head is ultimately an illogical form factor, being portable gear but does not have the necessary fit and isolation for mobile uses. However, FF3 and other earbuds are my preferred options when I don't need isolation. Due to the outstanding sound quality and price/performance ratio, Fiio FF3 receives the first-ever IEGems seal-of-approval and *recommendation without reservation* from this reviewer.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 22, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29241


----------



## Ceilidh

Timmy from Gizaudio made a "under $50" ranking video yesterday and put the Celest Gumiho at least at A tier possibly S tier, pending a more in depth review, since he only could sample them for a short time at Canjam.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29241


Are the earpieces completely filled with resin? They look good. 



It is a public holiday where I am, so might as well get through the review backlog. Here is the review of Nicehck YD30, a pair of very budget earbuds.








> Economies of scale are a powerful thing. Somehow, Nicehck manages to put together and sell a complete product at a lower cost than the total material costs. Sound-wise, YD30 is very decent if you mostly listen to vocal-centric music. If you are unhappy with the sound, you can always salvage the components to build a different set of earbuds.
> 
> I know I did. Below is the current home of the YD30 drivers.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Are the earpieces completely filled with resin? They look good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a public holiday where I am, so might as well get through the review backlog. Here is the review of Nicehck YD30, a pair of very budget earbuds.


Strangely I only have two solid resin builds, the Magaosi K5 and the Force 1. Read my review! They are wonderful!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Strangely I only have two solid resin builds, the Magaosi K5 and the Force 1. Read my review! They are wonderful!



You don't have Blessing 2?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ha, you can read all my IEMs in my signature. There are a few left out due to not being that good, but sadly no I have not heard the Blessing 2, you can’t hear them all! 


o0genesis0o said:


> You don't have Blessing 2?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Ha, you can read all my IEMs in my signature. There are a few left out due to not being that good, but sadly no I have not heard the Blessing 2, you can’t hear them all!



Just read your Force 1 review. I still cannot get over the fact that they come in a massive paper box yet do not have a carrying case. (And I still think that they look like knock-off JH audio with the flying man logo). How do they hide the vents?

Btw, still can't believe that you don't have Blessing 2, given the scale of your collection. 

Do I see Moondrop Stellaris in your signature??


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Just read your Force 1 review. I still cannot get over the fact that they come in a massive paper box yet do not have a carrying case. (And I still think that they look like knock-off JH audio with the flying man logo). How do they hide the vents?
> 
> Btw, still can't believe that you don't have Blessing 2, given the scale of your collection.
> 
> Do I see Moondrop Stellaris in your signature??


The "knock-off JH audio" of the winged female is actually a car hood ornament, so JH Audio can't have total copyright. Everyone barrows everything at times, that's the beauty of art. But the cardboard box is heavy at 334 grams full and 258 with everything taken out. But yes, I wonder what people think of it in shops, though probably we are simply paying to ship that dead weight around the world. The thing is, I myself need to get in touch with the buyer mindset. And if in fact this was a $79.00 purchase...............and the most expensive IEM purchase the person ever made, plus they were planning on using them for ten years total, than such a box opening experience would be justified. And they do sound like an IEM that (if you blend with the sound signature) you could actually keep and enjoy for ten straight years!







The Stellaris is arriving any day.


----------



## ywheng89

Redcarmoose said:


> The "knock-off JH audio" of the winged female is actually a car hood ornament, so JH Audio can't have total copyright. Everyone barrows everything at times, that's the beauty of art. But the cardboard box is heavy at 334 grams full and 258 with everything taken out. But yes, I wonder what people think of it in shops, though probably we are simply paying to ship that dead weight around the world. The thing is, I myself need to get in touch with the buyer mindset. And if in fact this was a $79.00 purchase...............and the most expensive IEM the person ever made, plus they were planning on using them for ten years total, than such a box opening experience would be justified. And they do sound like an IEM that (if you blend with the sound signature) you could actually keep and enjoy for ten straight years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, mine will probably come soon! haha


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Just read your Force 1 review. I still cannot get over the fact that they come in a massive paper box yet do not have a carrying case. (And I still think that they look like knock-off JH audio with the flying man logo). How do they hide the vents?
> 
> Btw, still can't believe that you don't have Blessing 2, given the scale of your collection.
> 
> Do I see Moondrop Stellaris in your signature??


Missed the question on vents.

The top vent is under the faceplate area, so it looks like a small tube in photos......though I didn't really try to capture it. The other vent is near the nozzle end. I did cover this in the review, though there is a lot to read, so I forgive you! 

See the tube?  Also on the other IEM you can see it under the "r". The front one would bite you if it were a snake!


----------



## Redcarmoose

ywheng89 said:


> Nice, mine will probably come soon! haha


*I get reprimanded for my enthusiasm in this thread. *

Though all I will say is, don't worry be happy! You in no way will regret this one!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Missed the question on vents.
> 
> The top vent is under the faceplate area, so it looks like a small tube in photos......though I didn't really try to capture it. The other vent is near the nozzle end. I did cover this in the review, though there is a lot to read, so I forgive you!
> 
> See the tube?  Also on the other IEM you can see it under the "r". The front one would bite you if it were a snake!


Gotta give it to TFZ for the craftsmanship of this unit. Stuffing a DD inside a filled resin shell and venting it with precise tubing is hard. I'm not compelled enough to add this one to my collection, but I will keep an eye on the brand. Thanks for the response.


----------



## nymz

Planar double drop coming in hot: *TANGZU Wu Zetian* and *RAPTGO* Hook-X reviews are live! 






TANGZU Wu Zetian - Review





RAPTGO Hook-X - Review​

_Hope you enjoy the reading and have a nice rest of the week/weekend._


----------



## kappazeta78

Redcarmoose said:


> The "knock-off JH audio" of the winged female is actually a car hood ornament, so JH Audio can't have total copyright. Everyone barrows everything at times, that's the beauty of art. But the cardboard box is heavy at 334 grams full and 258 with everything taken out. But yes, I wonder what people think of it in shops, though probably we are simply paying to ship that dead weight around the world. The thing is, I myself need to get in touch with the buyer mindset. And if in fact this was a $79.00 purchase...............and the most expensive IEM purchase the person ever made, plus they were planning on using them for ten years total, than such a box opening experience would be justified. And they do sound like an IEM that (if you blend with the sound signature) you could actually keep and enjoy for ten straight years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/supertfz-force1.26015/reviews#review-29241


I read your review on the force1 and owning the trn ta1 max (which i see in your signature) I was wondering how they sounded compared to them: could you give me some quick impressions on this comparison please?
Thank you very much!
ps: your reviews are among the best that can be found here


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 22, 2022)

kappazeta78 said:


> I read your review on the force1 and owning the trn ta1 max (which i see in your signature) I was wondering how they sounded compared to them: could you give me some quick impressions on this comparison please?
> Thank you very much!
> ps: your reviews are among the best that can be found here


Ok, remember this is by memory as it’s late, and....I can’t turn any lights on to do side-by-sides. But actually I spent a ton of time with the TRN TA1 Max just recently as that was a big part of the review I just posted for the TRN ST5!

To be truthful I almost like the TRN TA1 Max more than the TRN ST5 as it comes off smoother to me, and slightly more analog than this new ST5. But the killer is the TA1 Max sounds horrible from a phone, as you need power to help the TA1 Max perform. So both of these comparisons will be from memory but using the Walkman WM1A and 4.4mm balanced power. The TA1 Max is slightly simpler and offers not as refined response as the Force 1. So remember too, the Force 1 is way more money! But the TA1 Max has a charm, just not as spread out and open (or balanced) as the Force 1. Truly the Force 1 inspired me to write that review. I don’t ever have to make such a long winded review as that Force 1 review. I was trying to get my points across for people to take notice of what the Force 1 truly is! I could have put out 1/2 the effort  or even put out 1/3 of what was in that review, but I became inspired. The problem is both IEMs came with not so great cables. The TA1 Max can be forgiven as it’s a cheep IEM, the Force 1........well you read my review.

The Force 1 is the ultimate stepping stone if you like the TRN TA1 Max but you want to jump into another league, just buy it! No worries needed here, as both are great, but the tune of the SUPERTFZ Force 1 is insane! Both IEMs share a warmish smooth style of the same response. Yet, you get what you pay for, plus more magic with the Force 1. It’s a higher definition TV, of a bigger size, yet working with much of the same tones!

By the way, easy comparisons as both are driving the exact same direction, it’s just the Force 1 is a bigger, faster and more expensive car! It’s a little unfair, but a big part of that review was the ISN SC4 cable at $99.90.....extra. That cable even changed the Pinestone Sea into a special IEM, so the Force 1 is great with any cable, but takes on a whole new life with the SC4. And with that SC4.........the combo of the two is a lot more money.......way more than the purchase of the TRN TA1 Max. So much of the focus of that review was Force 1 and ISN SC4.


----------



## 4ceratops (Sep 22, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Ok, remember this is by memory as it’s late, and....I can’t turn any lights on to do side-by-sides. But actually I spent a ton of time with the TRN TA1 Max just recently as that was a big part of the review I just posted for the TRN ST5!
> 
> To be truthful I almost like the TRN TA1 Max more than the TRN ST5 as it comes off smoother to me, and slightly more analog than this new ST5. But the killer is the TA1 Max sounds horrible from a phone, as you need power to help the TA1 Max perform. So both of these comparisons will be from memory but using the Walkman WM1A and 4.4mm balanced power. The TA1 Max is slightly simpler and offers not as refined response as the Force 1. So remember too, the Force 1 is way more money! But the TA1 Max has a charm, just not as spread out and open (or balanced) as the Force 1. Truly the Force 1 inspired me to write that review. I don’t ever have to make such a long winded review as that Force 1 review. I was trying to get my points across for people to take notice of what the Force 1 truly is! I could have put out 1/2 the effort  or even put out 1/3 of what was in that review, but I became inspired. The problem is both IEMs came with not so great cables. The TA1 Max can be forgiven as it’s a cheep IEM, the Force 1........well you read my review.
> 
> ...


Sincere regards, but there is one statement in your post that I cannot agree with. You write that "But the killer is the TA1 Max sounds horrible from a phone, as you need power to help the TA1 Max perform".

In the case of the TRN TA1 Max, these are IEMs that don't really need power from the amplifier. They are extremely easy to drive, which is confirmed not only by my experience, but also by their parameters: impedance 22 ohms / sensitivity 118 db. SuperTFZ Force1 are a bit more power-hungry according to their parameters: impedance 32Ω / sensitivity 105dB.

I myself use the TA1 Max on the balanced output of my DAP, and I have to go very low with the volume. For comparison, I just tested them on the single output of a regular phone (POCO X3 pro) and I have to say that he has more than enough power to feed them. I also didn't notice any significant change in the nature of the sound for the worse when using them with my phone.

The overwhelming majority of published reviews also agree that the TA1 Max is easy to drive. I would rather not be intimidated by their demand on amplifier power, because the reality is different.


----------



## fidshimmer

anybody have the new Hisenior Mega5p?

https://www.hisenior-iem.com/products/meag5p-hybrid-iem

I ordered a set Aug 8 and they arrived an hour ago.

First impressions,  Female vocals are forward and very warm.  Bass is natural and has nice sustain.  Treble is highly resolving but not strident, sibilant or tiring.  Soundstage is large and imaging is good.  Overall sound quality is very musical and lush.  Sub bass seems balanced and does not muddy mid bass, it does come across strongly and although these are vented there is sensation of pressure pulsing on tracks with extreme low frequency. I did not experience any driver flex.  The all resin shells are well made and have a  fairly significant wing keeping them in place.

Build quality is good, packaging is in a nice pelican style case. Nice selection of tips included.  Cable is 3.5mm terminated and seems of good quality. It is a bit stiff, but is untangled and not microphonic.

Some tracks with impressions

Ambrosia "Nice Nice very Nice"  Sound is very layered and soundstage is wide, Male vocals are warm and forward.

Bobtown "Don't Fear the Reaper"  Interesting bluegrass version of BOC classic.  Banjo and acoustic guitars are very well defined with note seperation and have good "sparkle".  

Donald Fagen "Morph the Cat"  Bass and sub bass are clean and not overpowering.  The sound is very balanced. These are not for a bass head.

Ravel "Le Tombeau de Couperin" woodwind quintet version by Baltic Woodwind quintet.  I am a longtime bassoon player,  the tone and timbre of the instruments seems spot on to me.  Very relaxed and natural sounding.

evaluated with SMSL D6 Dac into SMSL HO 100 amp. low gain


----------



## cqtek

Redcarmoose said:


> I know you just gave an example as to the Meow’s sound, but how do you like it, in general?


I'm an avowed bass lover. I have only tried it for half an hour and it lacks burning. Very good clarity, but I like something more balanced that doesn't demand so much from my ears. In my humble opinion I think it is an IEM for short to medium but intense listening.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Sep 22, 2022)

cqtek said:


> I'm an avowed bass lover. I have only tried it for half an hour and it lacks burning. Very good clarity, but I like something more balanced that doesn't demand so much from my ears. In my humble opinion I think it is an IEM for short to medium but intense listening.



IKKO OH10 Obsidian. Excellent bass, rich midrange, treble that sparkles but doesn’t pierce. They’re my go-to for bass heavy tracks.


----------



## Carpet

cqtek said:


> I'm an avowed bass lover. I have only tried it for half an hour and it lacks burning. Very good clarity, but I like something more balanced that doesn't demand so much from my ears. In my humble opinion I think it is an IEM for short to medium but intense listening.


Tipsy TTROMSO Pinestone Sea or TRI I3 PRO are worth a look if you like mid-bass. Both are good for all day listening. Treble-heads need not apply!


----------



## cqtek

Surf Monkey said:


> IKKO OH10 Obsidian. Excellent bass, rich midrange, tremble that sparkles but doesn’t pierce. They’re my go-to for bass heavy tracks.


Thank you very much for your recommendation. I will take it into account 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#review-23305


----------



## Surf Monkey

cqtek said:


> Thank you very much for your recommendation. I will take it into account
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh10.23876/reviews#review-23305



Ha!

Well, in that case, consider the Tipsy Ttromso mentioned by @Carpet above. I really like mine. They’re like being wrapped in a big, warm blanket.


----------



## cqtek (Sep 22, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Tipsy TTROMSO Pinestone Sea or TRI I3 PRO are worth a look if you like mid-bass. Both are good for all day listening. Treble-heads need not apply!


As I said, I'm an avowed bass lover. But this humble reviewer does not live by bass alone. I'm leaning more and more towards more balanced profiles. I also like analytical and detailed profiles. And I prefer full musical mids, with good bass support and treble that is explicit, extended, but not overly excited.
If I had to choose a profile on my Squig.link it would be very similar to the Letshuoer S12, however I don't think it's my best, I would have liked better technicalities.
I rate the Rose QT9 MK2s above them. Although I enjoy many IEMS that I've been lucky enough to review... And of those to come, Letshuoer D13 and TRI KAI are other good contenders, though not on the technical side, but much more fun and musical.
Thanks for your advice.

Unfortunately, I have not yet been able to test superior IEMS such as the current Tribrids or the big single dynamics.... Come on, all that range above 300$.

I'm still looking for my favourite IEMS. That makes the search exciting and trying out new models to enjoy or review will always be nice.


----------



## TheVortex

fidshimmer said:


> anybody have the new Hisenior Mega5p?
> 
> https://www.hisenior-iem.com/products/meag5p-hybrid-iem
> 
> ...



I have one on loan from a viewer but have not used it much so far but very well balanced tuning.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 23, 2022)

4ceratops said:


> Sincere regards, but there is one statement in your post that I cannot agree with. You write that "But the killer is the TA1 Max sounds horrible from a phone, as you need power to help the TA1 Max perform".
> 
> In the case of the TRN TA1 Max, these are IEMs that don't really need power from the amplifier. They are extremely easy to drive, which is confirmed not only by my experience, but also by their parameters: impedance 22 ohms / sensitivity 118 db. SuperTFZ Force1 are a bit more power-hungry according to their parameters: impedance 32Ω / sensitivity 105dB.
> 
> ...


That’s cool, I’m glad you like them off a phone. This was only my single experience...........that I’m referring to. Maybe I simply (somehow) thought such a thing? I’m not arguing, you may be correct. Thank-you for the heads-up!


----------



## jmwant

TinHiFi releases the T2 2022 with an upgraded 4th gen DLC driver.


----------



## Redcarmoose

jmwant said:


> TinHiFi releases the T2 2022 with an upgraded 4th gen DLC driver.


Nice!


----------



## Ichos

It should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Here in a matter of days.........I hope? 


Ichos said:


> It should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ichos

Redcarmoose said:


> Here in a matter of days.........I hope?


Oh, I was pretty sure!
I wonder where do you find all this time for writing the reviews.
My schedule is so tight and overloaded that new items have to wait about 40 days before getting their turn.


----------



## Opia

Hi all, got the KBear Dumpling earphones last week for $8 with an Amazon coupon.
To my ears they're really good,  nice timbre, soundstage, just very energetic sounding.
Looked at grabbing a backup pair for the new coupon price of $10, hesitated, then this morning they were $6! Unbelievable!
Backup on the way.


----------



## Opia

KBear Dumpling, prime only deal,  I think.


----------



## kappazeta78

Redcarmoose said:


> Ok, remember this is by memory as it’s late, and....I can’t turn any lights on to do side-by-sides. But actually I spent a ton of time with the TRN TA1 Max just recently as that was a big part of the review I just posted for the TRN ST5!
> 
> To be truthful I almost like the TRN TA1 Max more than the TRN ST5 as it comes off smoother to me, and slightly more analog than this new ST5. But the killer is the TA1 Max sounds horrible from a phone, as you need power to help the TA1 Max perform. So both of these comparisons will be from memory but using the Walkman WM1A and 4.4mm balanced power. The TA1 Max is slightly simpler and offers not as refined response as the Force 1. So remember too, the Force 1 is way more money! But the TA1 Max has a charm, just not as spread out and open (or balanced) as the Force 1. Truly the Force 1 inspired me to write that review. I don’t ever have to make such a long winded review as that Force 1 review. I was trying to get my points across for people to take notice of what the Force 1 truly is! I could have put out 1/2 the effort  or even put out 1/3 of what was in that review, but I became inspired. The problem is both IEMs came with not so great cables. The TA1 Max can be forgiven as it’s a cheep IEM, the Force 1........well you read my review.
> 
> ...


Wow you gave me more in-depth impressions than I hoped for: thank you very much!
Only one thing puzzles me slightly: I use the trn ta1 max with a USB dongle dac ( VE Abigail/Avani or CX31993) and I am definitely satisfied with them in terms of dynamics and fullness. When you say the ta1 max sound horrible do you mean directly attached to the 3.5 of the phone without a dac?


----------



## freelancr

Opia said:


> Hi all, got the KBear Dumpling earphones last week for $8 with an Amazon coupon.
> To my ears they're really good,  nice timbre, soundstage, just very energetic sounding.
> Looked at grabbing a backup pair for the new coupon price of $10, hesitated, then this morning they were $6! Unbelievable!
> Backup on the way.


Are the fantastic kbear premium tips like 07 or 08 included?


----------



## 4ceratops

kappazeta78 said:


> Wow you gave me more in-depth impressions than I hoped for: thank you very much!
> Only one thing puzzles me slightly: I use the trn ta1 max with a USB dongle dac ( VE Abigail/Avani or CX31993) and I am definitely satisfied with them in terms of dynamics and fullness. When you say the ta1 max sound horrible do you mean directly attached to the 3.5 of the phone without a dac?


If you are interested in my opinion on this question, you can find the answer here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17157318


----------



## Opia

freelancr said:


> Are the fantastic kbear premium tips like 07 or 08 included?


No, they are just basic silicone tips, seem fine.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 23, 2022)

kappazeta78 said:


> Wow you gave me more in-depth impressions than I hoped for: thank you very much!
> Only one thing puzzles me slightly: I use the trn ta1 max with a USB dongle dac ( VE Abigail/Avani or CX31993) and I am definitely satisfied with them in terms of dynamics and fullness. When you say the ta1 max sound horrible do you mean directly attached to the 3.5 of the phone without a dac?



Yep, only basic phone or IPad.......not my thing.

I simply report what I find. And I don’t go by what anyone else says.....except if I can’t figure out a sound signature, at times I will learn what others think, if they have the IEM. I was the first review of the TRN TA1 Max around here. And at one point in my review I did comparisons of sources, and yes a basic phone or IPad was not that great, but anything else, like a Dongle or DAP seemed to make a difference. Note, that one thing was the only thing listed in my review at the top regarding derogatory items or features, in red or green. But remember I was ditching the cable and going 4.4mm balanced most of the time. I’m simply reporting my one singular experience, others may have alternative findings.

Cheers! Glad you’re happy with them, they are incredible.....pretty close to my desired sound signature!


----------



## Opia

freelancr said:


> Are the fantastic kbear premium tips like 07 or 08 included?


No,  just regular silicone tips, seen fine,  haven't experimented with tips yet.


----------



## jmwant

Ichos said:


> It should be here in a couple of weeks.


Let us know when you get yours. Wish TinHiFi gave us a graph compared to the og T2.


----------



## jmwant

The unboxing of Heartmirror Pro. Anyone knows the difference between this and the og version?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ichos said:


> Oh, I was pretty sure!
> I wonder where do you find all this time for writing the reviews.
> My schedule is so tight and overloaded that new items have to wait about 40 days before getting their turn.


I taught my dog to write my reviews, he has much better hearing too!


----------



## Ichos

Redcarmoose said:


> I taught my dog to write my reviews, he has much better hearing too!


Clever!
Damned, I knew that I should have owned a dog rather than a samiese fishing fish 🐠


----------



## kappazeta78

Redcarmoose said:


> Yep, only basic phone or IPad.......not my thing.
> 
> I simply report what I find. And I don’t go by what anyone else says.....except if I can’t figure out a sound signature, at times I will learn what others think, if they have the IEM. I was the first review of the TRN TA1 Max around here. And at one point in my review I did comparisons of sources, and yes a basic phone or IPad was not that great, but anything else, like a Dongle or DAP seemed to make a difference. Note, that one thing was the only thing listed in my review at the top regarding derogatory items or features, in red or green. But remember I was ditching the cable and going 4.4mm balanced most of the time. I’m simply reporting my one singular experience, others may have alternative findings.
> 
> Cheers! Glad you’re happy with them, they are incredible.....pretty close to my desired sound signature!


I just did a test with the ta1 max connected directly to the 3.5 of a smartphone and I have to say that compared to connecting a simple dac dongle there is really a big difference and their fullness is completely missed: if they really scale that well then I can't imagine with a PROPER dac.
However they are REALLY amazing iems relative to their price and have tuning perfectly in line with my preferences.
ps: thinking about your feedback I will wait until 11.11 to bring home the tfz force 1 😉


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 23, 2022)

kappazeta78 said:


> I just did a test with the ta1 max connected directly to the 3.5 of a smartphone and I have to say that compared to connecting a simple dac dongle there is really a big difference and their fullness is completely missed: if they really scale that well then I can't imagine with a PROPER dac.
> However they are REALLY amazing iems relative to their price and have tuning perfectly in line with my preferences.
> ps: thinking about your feedback I will wait until 11.11 to bring home the tfz force 1 😉


Yes, they scale-up! I truly believe the Force 1 will make you happy! Cheers!

Edit:
But in truth maybe your Dongle gets the Max just the correct sound difference (juice/resolution) to make them shine. Meaning at times my Dongle sounds way better than my DAPs due to synergy with some different IEMs. The Dongle you’re using could actually be optimal for the Max! A DAP may not bring any improvements!

A DAP doesn’t automatically make an IEM sound better, but it’s strangely a mixture of things. My Shanling UA3 Dongle is at times the best extra to get an IEM to sound best, better than DAPs......so it’s synergy. Even a cable and UA3 add, will optimize an IEM, better than any DAP I have?


----------



## baskingshark

jmwant said:


> The unboxing of Heartmirror Pro. Anyone knows the difference between this and the og version?




Original Heart Mirror is neutral bright and quite bass lite.

The Pro seems to be V shaped and much bassier based on store provided graphs, so it looks like a far cry from the original in terms of tonality.


----------



## kin HGD

baskingshark said:


> Original Heart Mirror is neutral bright and quite bass lite.
> 
> The Pro seems to be V shaped and much bassier based on store provided graphs, so it looks like a far cry from the original in terms of tonality.


Heart Mirror Pro is bass lite too, but the texture of bass is better.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> Original Heart Mirror is neutral bright and quite bass lite.
> 
> The Pro seems to be V shaped and much bassier based on store provided graphs, so it looks like a far cry from the original in terms of tonality.


Sounds like Moondrop Aria 🤔


----------



## r31ya (Sep 24, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Original Heart Mirror is neutral bright and quite bass lite.
> 
> The Pro seems to be V shaped and much bassier based on store provided graphs, so it looks like a far cry from the original in terms of tonality.


HZSound make a long poetic statement on "heart mirror" name, in the og release.
hopefully this "pro" will retain that clarity that the og is famed for.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## RCracer777

I've been waiting for this one to come in.








It comes with a bunch of stuff including replacement filters and two cables. It rare for a IEM to come with two cables as standard, especially under €100 which I guess is also part of the reason it is priced significantly higher.

Haven't listened to it yet but I'll report back at some later point in time


----------



## baskingshark

Well, KBEAR has released a new ultra budget $10 IEM, the KBEAR Dumpling:










6 mm composite diaphragm


https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...N3xwpWHpU8oVDEwPbJtPeEsLEg5UF1B331ruLwVcbw3Ql
https://www.aliexpress.us/item/1005004767360022.html


----------



## ian91

RCracer777 said:


> It comes with a bunch of stuff including replacement filters and two cables. It rare for a IEM to come with two cables as standard, especially under €100 which I guess is also part of the reason it is priced significantly higher.



Looks like a generous package! Does it also come with that splendid rug for my IEMs?


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Well, KBEAR has released a new ultra budget $10 IEM, the KBEAR Dumpling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The build and overall form factor is really appealing but from the graphs I don't think I can handle the bass!


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> The build and overall form factor is really appealing but from the graphs I don't think I can handle the bass!



Yep, KBEAR's house tuning is generally V shaped/mid-bass heavy pseudo basshead tuning.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Yep, KBEAR's house tuning is generally V shaped/mid-bass heavy pseudo basshead tuning.


Absolutely, I agree that heavy mid-bass pseudo basshead, is their regular tuning. However, if the tuning on the Little Q is anything to go by (as they both use a 6mm driver, which are probably the same drivers) KBear may be more measured in the bass department on the Dumplings......but what a hilarious name! 😂 

They are good looking though.


----------



## counterclockwise

Some more info trickled in about the Akoustyx S6.

Drivers are reportedly 6.1mm (source: https://www.soundstageglobal.com/in...ocal-2022-irvine-usa/1029-cjsc-2022-earphones).

Super* Review has a squiglink entry (https://squig.link/?share=Crinacle_Neutral_Target,Akoustyx_S-6), that is more than a little inconsistent with my impressions so far. 20dB swing from 800Hz to 3k? That's... wild. Kinda wondering whether they measured with an ety-deep insertion, cause that did produce an oddly scooped impression for me too initially. Would be good to see Akoustyx's own measurement with the intended fit... Anyway, take my impressions about the tuning with a grain of salt I guess.


----------



## Jmop

counterclockwise said:


> Some more info trickled in about the Akoustyx S6.
> 
> Drivers are reportedly 6.1mm (source: https://www.soundstageglobal.com/in...ocal-2022-irvine-usa/1029-cjsc-2022-earphones).
> 
> Super* Review has a squiglink entry (https://squig.link/?share=Crinacle_Neutral_Target,Akoustyx_S-6), that is more than a little inconsistent with my impressions so far. 20dB swing from 800Hz to 3k? That's... wild. Kinda wondering whether they measured with an ety-deep insertion, cause that did produce an oddly scooped impression for me too initially. Would be good to see Akoustyx's own measurement with the intended fit... Anyway, take my impressions about the tuning with a grain of salt I guess.


Those are the type of measurements that look good at first glance but are actually not.


----------



## newworld666 (Sep 25, 2022)

I just got the Truthear x Crinacle Zero I ordered a week ago..
As I wanted some comfort, with a good seal and allow insert as deep as possible the drivers in my ear canal, I did some tips rolling and found the best for my ears was the Spiral Dot SF Silicone. I can insert deeply the drivers in my ear canal, very comfortable and the sound doesn't change when my head is moving when I lay down on a cushion..

Till I tried those, I was thinking that I was in the 65% of the people who enjoy a pure Harman target response curve..
The Truthear Zero are probably very near a perfect Harman target frequency response. But I don't know exactly why, though they are enjoyable and quite amazing for 50€ (like a dream 5 to 10 years ago), I fell the low frequencies are in this case a bit "too" muddy for my taste, some mid-high/high frequencies are maybe missing some details and makes the male voice maybe a bit too much in the background than I am used to it.
For 50€ it's amazing how good they are ... I was not imagining such situation in 2022, though I am missing a balanced cable and some better tips.

Then, there are still some margin for higher-end IEMs (I compared the Truthear Zero with IE600/900 and VE EXT), though, for many, the sound quality improvement can't probably justify to spend 10x to 50x more euros in that game (that's another story)..


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

My* Celest Gumiho* Frequency graph


Spoiler


----------



## jant71

Grab the right gear and a sherpa to tackle that 8K peak.


----------



## baskingshark

Mr.HiAudio said:


> My* Celest Gumiho* Frequency graph
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I hope the 8 kHz area is mostly due to a coupler artefact peak.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

baskingshark said:


> I hope the 8 kHz area is mostly due to a coupler artefact peak.


I dont know 


Spoiler


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 25, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> I dont know
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Conaider running power/impedance frequency sweep. It can be instrutive to use in combination with the audio measurements to reveal idiosyncrasies of the coupler,  damping of the drivers, and acoustic filters.

What is your impression on bass/low-mid resolution of Celest?


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

PhonoPhi said:


> What is your impression on bass/low-mid resolution of Celest?


Good, like a DD driver, but the speed is a little faster and the dynamics are felt. I won’t say that it’s close in sound to large(14.x mm) planars, but there is something similar.


----------



## cqtek

Hello everybody.

Here is my humble impression of the DAP Hidizs AP80 PRO-X Red Copper limited edition of 499 units.
I hope you like it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hi...er-limited-edition.26068/reviews#review-29259


----------



## Tzennn (Sep 25, 2022)

wow new Tin T2 with a completely new DLC driver... and 2 pin aswell ???? wow




As good as it look like, maybe someone will like this
_No graph provided



_
edit: sorry if it sound sarcastic


----------



## Ceilidh

I figure that might also interest some people here:
PROblemdetected posted some details that he found of FB about the Kinera Gumiho driver, which might explain why KZ's representative is being annoyed by it.
It does not excuse his behaviour, and I actually find their version of planar interesting, as the results are quite good (but different) than the planars drivers we had up until now.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kinera-qoa-discussion-thread.964627/page-2#post-17161876
After all, and even if it's not "like" the other planars, it is still a planar, albeit using a different technology and giving different results.
My guess is that it might give other companies some ideas for cheap and frankly quite good drivers for the price.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 25, 2022)

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Good, like a DD driver, but the speed is a little faster and the dynamics are felt. I won’t say that it’s close in sound to large(14.x mm) planars, but there is something similar.


I had very positive initial impressions of Celest that I shared.
Then I started to think what is its main limitation/bottleneck - and to me that would be the impact and resolution in the lows/mids. The range is definitely there with sub-bass, the response is quite fast/agile, and I like this agility. Yet, when I compare with the BA bass (KZ ASX or AST, for instance), I can hear so much more with BAs: e.g. texture, and dynamics of drums.

One of my thoughts was that I may still not drive this 9-Ohm IEM  properly (?)

Then I got more tempted to look what's inside, how the SPD works, but I was almost sure that someone already does it, and that was just posted by @Ceilidh, thank you!

Now it makes more sense: the agility and the range is there with the SPD, but it should be harder to produce the dynamics and resolution given the inertia of more moving mass.

I really like the BA in Celest (and it is a really smart move to combine a BA with the SPD to compensate for a good part of the resolution*); and still overall, Gumiho is at the top of sub-$50 range for me by overall likeable sound signature, its unique characteristics, and overall package.

* addition on editing


P. S. I hope KZ will make a mighty planar-BA hybrid one day, especially if they feel challenged with Kinera


----------



## r31ya (Sep 25, 2022)

KZ PR1 (Hifi) early impression, apparently natural-leaning on warm






---
Hifi ver VS Bass ver (kz published graph)




The official graph have post 7k drop, we may need more comparison.


----------



## Tzennn (Sep 25, 2022)

r31ya said:


> KZ PR1 (Hifi) early impression, apparently natural-leaning on warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: can't wait for a 29.99$ planar iem


----------



## ChrisOc

Ceilidh said:


> I figure that might also interest some people here:
> PROblemdetected posted some details that he found of FB about the Kinera Gumiho driver, which might explain why KZ's representative is being annoyed by it.
> It does not excuse his behaviour, and I actually find their version of planar interesting, as the results are quite good (but different) than the planars drivers we had up until now.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kinera-qoa-discussion-thread.964627/page-2#post-17161876
> ...



You are absolutely right, there is nothing wrong with trying something new, in some circles it might be called innovation, in other circles it might be called deception.

We would still be in a beautiful "Flintstones" city without people trying something different.

The key is to be honest and say you have a custom (Planar Magnetic, DD or BA) driver.


----------



## kmmbd

My take on the Sony NW-A55 Walkman, which is the most fun I've had with an audio player in ages. It's rather difficult to find these days, but once you go the modded firmware route, it's one worth keeping in collection. 

Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-nw-a55-dap.24824/review/29260/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

kmmbd said:


> My take on the Sony NW-A55 Walkman, which is the most fun I've had with an audio player in ages. It's rather difficult to find these days, but once you go the modded firmware route, it's one worth keeping in collection.
> 
> Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-nw-a55-dap.24824/review/29260/


My modded version is my most used DAP. All the others fail to deliver the sound of these. If the stage was a tad wider, it would be the DAP value of the universe.


----------



## Dsnuts

ww

The Fiio FH7s is basically the closest to a 5.1 system set up for your ears. Yes, it is minus one speaker but the way these things image in a large space and how these have a physical bass is seriously entertaining.  Fun does not mean it can't have versatility and these things sounds amazing for movie watching, gaming and for your music.  I suppose you have to be a bass fan to like this one as it does have a big physical bass end and uses the same DLC dynamic as their flagship hybrid the FH9.  These come remarkably close to the sound performance of the FH9 minus some extra BAs in the mix for $200 less.  Purists need not apply but for folks that love them some beefy bass. Fiio folks are well known bassheads. I mean why else would you implement THX amplification in your DAPs?  

These specialize in their imaging. These have a crazy holographic dimensional imaging like you wouldn't believe, which makes up for the bass hump they got going on but you know what. Nothing Fiio does is done accidently. These clearly mimic the sub-woofer experience. So in a way they are actually utilizing that large and in charge 13.6mm DLC dynamic fed through what they call an S tube in the FH7S. The end results, these will rumble in the jungle. Accuracy be damned, I will take a fun signature over an overly neutral flat non emotive sound any time. You don't look into an earphone like these to look for neutrality! Lol. Etymotic's these are not. My take on the FIio FH7S https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh7s.26057/review/29262/


----------



## r31ya (Sep 25, 2022)

Akros review and breakdown on celest gumiho



The difference between SPD and traditional Planar. Yeah, it seems to be a attempt to have Planarlike driver at lowest cost.
it shows some difference compared to traditional DD in sound apparently
Manage to replicate the agility (at cost of DD impact it seems) but not the details and as expected they add BA to cover that lack of details on the SPD.


----------



## r31ya

per KZ own graph of KZ PR1 , (Ianfann post 7k is flatter than kz published graph, possibly coupler differences)



digitized by evasb from kz discord, PR1 standard-bassy (red) vs PR1 Hifi (green)


KZ PR1 Hifi vs Timeless.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 26, 2022)

Edit:


----------



## Penon

*Aune Flamingo *​*32Bit/768k DSD512 Coaxial USB DAC Audiophile Tube Headphone Amplifier*​


Vacuum tube

Op-amp

DSD512

32Bit/768k

DoP128

aptX HD(Bluetooth edition only)

LDAC(Bluetooth edition only)

6.35mm interface

Variable lilne-out

Low-jitter oscillator

OLED

OP +BUF amp

±voltage

Infinite knob

All-aluminum remote(optional)

https://penonaudio.com/aune-flamingo.html


----------



## gadgetgod

A


Penon said:


> *Aune Flamingo *​*32Bit/768k DSD512 Coaxial USB DAC Audiophile Tube Headphone Amplifier*​
> Vacuum tube
> 
> Op-amp
> ...


A budget tube amp with single-ended output. Looks interesting, what's the DAC chipset here @Penon ?


----------



## Penon

gadgetgod said:


> A
> 
> A budget tube amp with single-ended output. Looks interesting, what's the DAC chipset here @Penon ?


It's Es9038Q2M😊


----------



## gadgetgod

Penon said:


> It's Es9038Q2M😊


Interesting!! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ichos

gadgetgod said:


> Interesting!! Thanks for the reply.


I have tested a prototype at the Munich High End show and it sounded very interesting.


----------



## gadgetgod

Ichos said:


> I have tested a prototype at the Munich High End show and it sounded very interesting.


I am keen on it too let's see if I can arrange the budget.


----------



## activatorfly

Redcarmoose said:


> *TRN ST5 first impressions:*
> 
> I get how some could think the treble/upper midrange could be slightly bright and intense. My first player, the Sony WM1A was absolutely bright, and slightly forward with the treble/upper midrange intensity. Though a fast change to the TA desktop showed the TRN ST5 to be very revealing of source. With the TA desktop smoothness the ST5 was really in the zone........the detailed and acceptable intensity zone, though not sure what it will be like listening long term, or post burn-in? The Sony WM1Z will be interesting as it also has a forward brighter treble.......where the Sony 1A is more midrange forward. But at least it seems workable, though maybe slightly more bright and intense than the TRN BAX, going by memory? The BAX (as I remember it) had a slightly more plush treble, of course due to EST personality. Still for the money they are asking, the ST5 is truly something special I think?_ *Still only moments into the listening, but first impressions are an important thing, and lead the way to what ever options surface later.*_
> 
> ...


https://www.headphonesty.com/2022/09/review-trn-st5/
It's interesting how in this review he states that: "TRN ST5 – ST Stands for Sonically Tepid" !!


----------



## Animagus

I'm a bit late to the party but here's my quick comparison review of the Moondrop Aria Snow Edition, the slightly different tuned version of their extremely popular $80 single dynamic driver IEM - Aria.

Moondrop Aria Snow Edition​


----------



## kmmbd

Questyle M15 is hands down the best dongle I've tried so far. Sounds surprisingly similar to my desk CMA-400i and the flagship CMA Fifteen. 

No other dongle I've tried brings that same level of refinement, including the L&P W2, Lotoo PAW S2, and Quloos MC01.


----------



## gadgetgod

kmmbd said:


> Questyle M15 is hands down the best dongle I've tried so far. Sounds surprisingly similar to my desk CMA-400i and the flagship CMA Fifteen.
> 
> No other dongle I've tried brings that same level of refinement, including the L&P W2, Lotoo PAW S2, and Quloos MC01.


Great shot of a great device bro. I am personally super impressed with the M15. An absolutely brilliant device to listen to.


----------



## brsdrgn

Animagus said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but here's my quick comparison review of the Moondrop Aria Snow Edition, the slightly different tuned version of their extremely popular $80 single dynamic driver IEM - Aria.
> 
> Moondrop Aria Snow Edition​


Would be nice to see if smb could compare Aria se to Titan s.


----------



## Bitsir

kmmbd said:


> Questyle M15 is hands down the best dongle I've tried so far. Sounds surprisingly similar to my desk CMA-400i and the flagship CMA Fifteen.
> 
> No other dongle I've tried brings that same level of refinement, including the L&P W2, Lotoo PAW S2, and Quloos MC01.


No other DAC dongle I've heard (and I've heard a few by this point) unearths as much sheer texture as the M15. It just digs into and beyond the surface detail. Very micro-dynamic oriented. It does not pair well with neutral or bright sets. I submit that it pairs best with natural, warm sounding sets... Clarity upon clarity becomes overly dry, shrivelled almost. 😅


----------



## Carpet

Vortex review of TinHifi T2 DLC​


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> Vortex review of TinHifi T2 DLC​




What are the dots near the pins indicating?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 26, 2022)

InvisibleInk said:


> What are the dots near the pins indicating?


Polarity.
Blue denotes minus.
Most 2-pin cables have the blue dot as well.
So a good idea for this type of a symmetric IEM to assure that polarity won't be accidentally inverted.


----------



## Carpet

InvisibleInk said:


> What are the dots near the pins indicating?


I presume there are matching dots to orientate on the 2 pin connectors. It would only make sense if there were no earhooks on the cable. I even went back and checked my P1 Max and T3+. No dots on either of those.

Maybe someone at TinHifi thinks that 2 pin connectors are too hard for MMCX users to understand?


----------



## FlacFan

Carpet said:


> I presume there are matching dots to orientate on the 2 pin connectors. It would only make sense if there were no earhooks on the cable. I even went back and checked my P1 Max and T3+. No dots on either of those.
> 
> Maybe someone at TinHifi thinks that 2 pin connectors are too hard for MMCX users to understand?


Have you ever seen a MMCX to 2 pin adapter? You will need those things if you own a FiiO UTWS3 or a Shanling MW200 BT device. 
A proper indication of the polarity is a very nice thing to have. 
Cheers.


----------



## Barndoor

Animagus said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but here's my quick comparison review of the Moondrop Aria Snow Edition, the slightly different tuned version of their extremely popular $80 single dynamic driver IEM - Aria.
> 
> Moondrop Aria Snow Edition​


I'm also a bit late to the Aria SE party, They are my first Moondrop and arrived recently. My first reaction to them was they needed a bit of power. I see they are 32ohm, although very sensitive. Was the 2021 Aria 32 ohms as well?


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 27, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> Would be nice to see if smb could compare Aria se to Titan s.



The Titan S has a tinge better technicalities than the Snow Edition and it also has a more analytical signature. However, the Titan S is a bit more shouty in the upper midrange and also displays more sibilance.

Fit is a bit more awkward on the Titan S due to the long nozzles, and the cable is quite tangly on the Titan S.

I see the 2 as quite sidegradish.


----------



## BigGearHunter

From Tanchjim's Weibo page, this is what the Kara will look like. It's going to be a high-end model according to them. No word on price yet.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

BigGearHunter said:


> From Tanchjim's Weibo page, this is what the Kara will look like. It's going to be a high-end model according to them. No word on price yet.



What's the driver configuration on these gonna be?


----------



## BigGearHunter

JAnonymous5150 said:


> What's the driver configuration on these gonna be?


No word on that yet either


----------



## JAnonymous5150

BigGearHunter said:


> No word on that yet either



Darn! I tried zooming in on your pic, but you can't really tell because of the distortion causes by the contours of the resin. Guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## prawdziwysimone

JAnonymous5150 said:


> What's the driver configuration on these gonna be?


1DD+4BA, where was an info somewhere


----------



## BigGearHunter

prawdziwysimone said:


> 1DD+4BA, where was an info somewhere


Appreciate you adding that info! 

Another interesting thing I found scavenging Weibo is that the Stellaris is coming out on the 28th in China. This is what Google translate is providing me with:

14.5mm Planar Magnetic In-Ear Headphones [stellaris]
1um sub-nanometer ultra-thin diaphragm
2um precision etching circuit
Build transparent and melodious sound
Hear the clear and precise layering
September 28
CNY: 699


----------



## baskingshark

For fans of the NiceHCK NX7, they have released a NX7 MK4:













$109 - 114 USD, depending on balanced/single-ended cable.

Has tuning nozzles.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004763288556.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

They would be useful if you had a cable without ear-hooks. Still (those dots) are really not needed as you go by the cable groove which you place facing out. I guess there could be a cable without polarity markings, but I’ve never seen one? Still a cable without polarity marking/s would be useless, unless it had ear-hooks of course. 


InvisibleInk said:


> What are the dots near the pins indicating?


----------



## Redcarmoose

BigGearHunter said:


> Appreciate you adding that info!
> 
> Another interesting thing I found scavenging Weibo is that the Stellaris is coming out on the 28th in China. This is what Google translate is providing me with:
> 
> ...


Low-cost!


----------



## Animagus

Barndoor said:


> I'm also a bit late to the Aria SE party, They are my first Moondrop and arrived recently. My first reaction to them was they needed a bit of power. I see they are 32ohm, although very sensitive. Was the 2021 Aria 32 ohms as well?


Yup, same impedance but slightly higher sensitivity at 122dB/Vrms IIRC.


----------



## Animagus

brsdrgn said:


> Would be nice to see if smb could compare Aria se to Titan s.


I don't have the Titan S sorry. I see @baskingshark has already replied with his impressions. 👍🏼


----------



## DynamicEars

BigGearHunter said:


> Appreciate you adding that info!
> 
> Another interesting thing I found scavenging Weibo is that the Stellaris is coming out on the 28th in China. This is what Google translate is providing me with:
> 
> ...



Pretty good bass shelf but ugh that high mids remind me of their SSR, super shouty reference.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> For fans of the NiceHCK NX7, they have released a NX7 MK4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a big fan of the NX7 mk III, i'll be purchasing this, but they switched out the dual CNT drivers with dual BE plated drivers. The charm of the NX7 mk III is that for metalheads who enjoy speed, thrash, black, death metal, the dual CNT drivers are some of the best bass and fastest bass, which handles these particular genres with aplomb. I sure hope the BE drivers aren't a step back as far as quality and speed? If they improved the imaging and the stage in these from the Mk III, then this could be a real sub $200 winner?


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> As a big fan of the NX7 mk III, i'll be purchasing this, but they switched out the dual CNT drivers with dual BE plated drivers. The charm of the NX7 mk III is that for metalheads who enjoy speed, thrash, black, death metal, the dual CNT drivers are some of the best bass and fastest bass, which handles these particular genres with aplomb. I sure hope the BE drivers aren't a step back as far as quality and speed? If they improved the imaging and the stage in these from the Mk III, then this could be a real sub $200 winner?



I Have nicehck NX7 mk II
They just playing around with models, even MK I is same with MK II + red filter
(Red filter is raw, without damper), silver is with paper damper on nozzle and blue is double damper which means very bloated bass and overdampening sound.
I modded my NX7mkII with foam using red filter, so bass is the best result.
FYI all those nozzle don't affecting crazy 15khz piezo boost. Only high density foam can tackle that 15khz piezo boost, so whatever nozzle filter, they still will sound tizzy.
They just need to retune the NX7, drivers are good enough for the price IMHO.


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 27, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> What's the driver configuration on these gonna be?


From the photo, it's visible that there is 3 channel physical frequency division. 1 for DD, 1 for a big BA probably they'll count it as double BA and 1 another single BA.

I'd say 1DD + 3BA similarly to AQ4.

I see somebody mentioned 1+4BA. The one in the middle somehow can be counted as double but I can't say that for the other one sitting on right edge from the photos. Maybe I'm wrong. Let's see...


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> For fans of the NiceHCK NX7, they have released a NX7 MK4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see they're using very similar faceplate like Topguy's. Definitely gorgeous looking though. I wonder if they didn't sell enough and trying to reuse and finish some of the materials left in the stock.


----------



## RCracer777

ian91 said:


> Looks like a generous package! Does it also come with that splendid rug for my IEMs?


Sadly, no. While I'm partial to Persian carpets/rugs I doubt we'll ever see the day IEM's come with carpets. (They're coasters btw)


As for the Heart Mirror Pro, it's basically a balanced Heart Mirror. 
I've been ill so havent spend as much time with the Heart Mirror Pro as I wanted but here are some early observations. 

The sound quality is good as expected of a Heart Mirror. It has a more polite treble and more bass, great news for those that found the original Heart Mirror a bit too much. The sound signature is definitely in the same family as the original Heart Mirror, clean and detailed. (is that a thing? sound family's?)
It scales with power just like the original so a source with more power is recommended.

The increase in the bass quantity is less than the graph would suggest and quite welcome along with the improved detail retrieval in the bass. The mids haven't changed much if at all so far I can tell, which isn't a bad thing. The treble is reduced but it's not gone by any means. The treble of the Heart Mirror Pro will be preferred by most here on Head-Fi but for me I like the treble of the original more, but i'm not disappointed here. The quality of the treble is the same as the original.

For the accessoires it's pretty nice, good selection of tips, the included case is larger and is enough to contain everything, if just barely. The cable with swappable terminations is nice but the resistance of the plugs to being removed is lower then all of the similar cables that I own. Don't get me wrong, it's not that weak. The jack will come out of the socket well before the jack comes of the cable. I would like it to be more secure, but at least I'm not feeling like I'm breaking something when I do swap the termination.

Summary:
Improvements

Heart Mirror: balanced edition
Better detail retrieval in the bass
The increase in bass quantity allows it to perform better in a variety of genres
Scales with power
Nice accessoires, especially case and the cable with swappable terminations
Downsides

Not a evolution of the original neutral bright tuning, just a side grade
Reduced treble (subjective)
Detail retrieval in the mids and treble is the same as the original
Same soundstage and imaging as the original
Potentially worse layering and separation (need more time)
Needs a more powerful source to get the most out of it
Swappable terminations have the least resistance to being removed of all the similar cables that I own

I'll probably post some more of my thought later but for now this is what I've got to say about it:

The Heart Mirror Pro is a good IEM but it's more of a side grade to the original than a evolution. It doesn't stand out in my collection like the original Heart Mirror does. The Heart Mirror Pro probably will be the preferred one of the two for a lot of people but I don't know if the sound quality is worth paying twice as much as the original for what is basically a side grade with better accessoires. The Heart Mirror is really good for it's price but the Heart Mirror Pro is priced the same as the Aria and Titan S and I can't say if it's worthy of standing among them as I have neither.


----------



## nihil23

RCracer777 said:


> Sadly, no. While I'm partial to Persian carpets/rugs I doubt we'll ever see the day IEM's come with carpets. (They're coasters btw)
> 
> 
> As for the Heart Mirror Pro, it's basically a balanced Heart Mirror.
> ...


Oh, nice! How are they compared to Olina? I thought that they quite common


----------



## WAON303

BigGearHunter said:


> Appreciate you adding that info!
> 
> Another interesting thing I found scavenging Weibo is that the Stellaris is coming out on the 28th in China. This is what Google translate is providing me with:
> 
> ...


Watch this be the biggest chi-fi disappointment of 2022, I'm calling it.


----------



## saldsald (Sep 27, 2022)

Oh it's out, a bit more expensive than I thought.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004791166617.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3f491970ezOkVx&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!HKD863.48!HKD518.09!!!!!@2101e9ce16642900061781519e30fa!12000030505388917!sh





Edit: 



Electroplating bottom shell...so it's actually just resin?


----------



## r31ya

in early bird discount, KZ PR1 around $10~$15 more expensive than CCA PLA13 early bird price


----------



## Koresh

The balanced edition one looks so nice. My fav looking planar IEM.


----------



## Ace Bee

Penon Vortex is not exactly a discovery, as it has been out for a few months. However, the very few impressions online tell me how much under the radar it is flying. Here is an impression - I have not heard better Texture and Details from any other IEM at $200 range. Read below to find out my full impression:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-vortex.25936/review/29273/


----------



## brsdrgn

Ace Bee said:


> Penon Vortex is not exactly a discovery, as it has been out for a few months. However, the very few impressions online tell me how much under the radar it is flying. Here is an impression - I have not heard better Texture and Details from any other IEM at $200 range. Read below to find out my full impression:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-vortex.25936/review/29273/


Anyone could compare this with Kato?


----------



## r31ya

saldsald said:


> Oh it's out, a bit more expensive than I thought.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004791166617.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.1.3f491970ezOkVx&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!HKD863.48!HKD518.09!!!!!@2101e9ce16642900061781519e30fa!12000030505388917!sh
> 
> ...


Its metal plated resin. 
mostly resin underneath but there is thin layer of metal on top that give that metalic feels.

i didn't know that you could electrocoat resin


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 27, 2022)

Ductility.....such a word in construction I’ve never seen used. It means pulling, like into a wire, yet never breaking before going into desired form/shape.


r31ya said:


> Its metal plated resin.
> mostly resin underneath but there is thin layer of metal on top that give that metalic feels.
> 
> i didn't know that you could electrocoat resin


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 27, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Its metal plated resin.
> mostly resin underneath but there is thin layer of metal on top that give that metalic feels.
> 
> i didn't know that you could electrocoat resin


To coat plastic, and any surface in general, it would be electroless plating.

For cold Canadian winters, the plastic inner shell is much more friendly for outdoor use.

The low sensitivity of PR-1 should make it challenging to drive optimally.

I ordered one anyhow, since I did not get CCA planars and curiousity (no other justifications...)

Then my most optimistic hopes for KZ is to make planar hybrids someday, so the mids can be well presented


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Its metal plated resin.
> mostly resin underneath but there is thin layer of metal on top that give that metalic feels.
> 
> i didn't know that you could electrocoat resin


I didn't know either and it's kinda "innovative". I thought the PR1 would be their first full metal IEM but now it's a bit disappointing gotta say.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 27, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I didn't know either and it's kinda "innovative". I thought the PR1 would be their first full metal IEM but now it's a bit disappointing gotta say.


KZ first full-metal IEM (not counting older single DDs) was BA10 - absolutely beautiful aluminum alloy shell (perhaps other than ear friendliness).

Anyhow, there will be always be people "disappointed"/whining/disgruntled with KZ, which is perhaps related to the fact that KZ makes hard to match cost-effective IEMs.


----------



## JEHL

So I tried EQing my BL-03 until it sounds neutral with bass boost to me.







Maybe I need to get some Tanchjim filters instead of using dried disinfecting wipe paper as filter.

Or maybe it's was a counterfeit all along and no one knows they even exist. Not even me.

If anyone's curious.

Preamp: -2.6 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 20 Hz Gain -5.2 dB Q 1.500
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 42 Hz Gain -12.2 dB Q 0.500
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 43 Hz Gain 1.2 dB Q 1.500
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 200 Hz Gain -2.9 dB Q 0.900
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 710 Hz Gain 0.9 dB Q 1.200
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 2000 Hz Gain 6.0 dB Q 1.800
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 3400 Hz Gain -0.2 dB Q 2.000
Filter 8: ON PK Fc 4800 Hz Gain -4.9 dB Q 2.000
Filter 9: ON PK Fc 6500 Hz Gain 6.7 dB Q 2.000
Filter 10: ON PK Fc 8000 Hz Gain -1.2 dB Q 2.000
Filter 11: ON PK Fc 13000 Hz Gain 4.7 dB Q 1.900
Filter 12: ON PK Fc 15000 Hz Gain -2.0 dB Q 0.700
Filter 13: ON HSC Fc 2000 Hz Gain -3.5 dB Q 0.800
Filter 14: ON LSC Fc 80 Hz Gain 13.8 dB Q 0.600
Filter 15: ON PK Fc 9500 Hz Gain -7.6 dB Q 5.000
Filter 16: ON LSC Fc 1000 Hz Gain -1.7 dB Q 0.100
Filter 17: ON PK Fc 4000 Hz Gain -9.6 dB Q 2.200


----------



## Barndoor (Sep 28, 2022)

JEHL said:


> So I tried EQing my BL-03 until it sounds neutral with bass boost to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks weird! are you sure you haven't put filter 2 at 4khz rather than 42hz. A 20db drop from 2khz to 4khz is massive
Edit - nvm I see it is filter 17 that kills 4khz. 14 adds back the bass taken in 2.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 28, 2022)

Another sub $10 USD contender.

$9.90 USD
The CVJ Stepless. Single DD 6 mm composite diaphragm.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004775054528.html

















Maybe the Waifu packaging is worth the entrance fee LOLOL. (cough cough undercut the Moondrop waifus with a cheaper price!)

But why is it called the Stepless? The graph has so many STEPS!


----------



## JEHL

Barndoor said:


> That looks weird! are you sure you haven't put filter 2 at 4khz rather than 42hz. A 20db drop from 2khz to 4khz is massive
> Edit - nvm I see it is filter 17 that kills 4khz. 14 adds back the bass taken in 2.



First I used the AutoEQ function to generate the IEF neutral EQ'd curve.

Then manually adjusted the bass shelf to roughly match Moondrop Variations' bass shelf. So if you wanted IEF neutral with Variations' bass shelf, after auto generating adjust filters 1 to 4 according to the parameters shown above and then create 2 additional filters that match 14 and 16's parameters respectively.

Everything above 1kHz was more or less adjusted purely by ear with a combined effort of tones, pink noise, and some music while leaving the 200-1000Hz range like IEF neutral. And that's how I arrived at the abomination you see right now.

Yes I went through about 15 iterations or so before arriving at that point.


----------



## Pylaczynski

I would copy-paste my short impression from hifiguides:

Got my Xinhs Eramsuses today (DD+BA hybrid). Boy, oh boy - they are beautifully crafted.

They also sound damn sweet as well - my favourite female sounding male vocalist Rhye (check it out, you won’t believe it is not a woman singing!) did not sound so charmful in a long tine. And most of all they are sooooo comfortable for me to wear. I did not have such great fitting IEMs since Tea. S12, Olina, Mele, Mest, Kai, Truthear Zero - with all I had to fiddle them around to get them in properly and securely or else I constantly feel the presence of them in ear (my beloved MEST are the worst in that category 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). These fit like a glove with first selected Audiosense S400 medium tips.

Huge, huge recommendation straight out of the box - for 125$ is it probably same value as Olina for most (or because of the fit - for me it is even better!) and that speaks tons. Congrats @Tonytex_Teixeira!!

Edit: I would add for clarity - you do not get your typical package with them and therefore unboxing experience is not existent if you care about that. They come without a box, with a generic Xinhs rigid zip case, with nice braided Xinhs cable and with set of tips selected by Tony. There is a pair of Audiosense S400 all sizes and pair of some very soft wide bore black silicone tips that I find unusable, because those are very thin and collapse in my ear.
Erasmus has 2 tuning switches also that I did not tested yet.


----------



## Carpet (Sep 28, 2022)

Pylaczynski said:


> I would copy-paste my short impression from hifiguides:
> 
> Got my Xinhs Eramsuses today (DD+BA hybrid). Boy, oh boy - they are beautifully crafted.
> 
> ...


How much were these by the way? I've bought a few sets based on Tony's recommendations, and would be interested in picking up a pair he's tuned.  

Have XINHS put them up on either of their AE sites yet?


----------



## Pylaczynski (Sep 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> How much were these by the way? I've bought a few sets based on Tony's recommendations, and would be interested in picking up a pair he's tuned.
> 
> Have XINHS put them up on either of their AE sites yet?


These were 125$ including shippment within EU. As far as I know you need to order them directly via Tony as he is doing QC and pairing on his side for each pair which is great.

As a extra word of praise - I listened to same music yesterday via MEST that I listen today with Erasmus and I really don't feel like I am loosing something really important as they are soo enjoyable to use for music listening. But my mood (set&settings) is amazing for music listening today and probably it was not so amazing yesterday...

For example this song - there is present bassline, whispering in your ear soft vocals, sweet piano notes, nice violin, emotions, everything that you want from such song!


----------



## jmwant

Moondrop launches Stellaris planar magnetic IEMs for $109.


----------



## Redcarmoose

That cable looks amazing! 


jmwant said:


> Moondrop launches Stellaris planar magnetic IEMs for $109.


----------



## darmanastartes

Redcarmoose said:


> Nice!


Seems like they've gone the opposite route of most manufacturers and zoomed the scale in on this.


----------



## ian91

jmwant said:


> Moondrop launches Stellaris planar magnetic IEMs for $109.




Trying hard to resist as they do look beautiful and the stock Moondrop cable is great (although I wish it was balanced). The main reason I'm not jumping right in is because the longer I imagine the Moondrop house sound/tonality together with planar driver timbre, the less confidence I have that I will like the result...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Another sub $10 USD contender.
> 
> $9.90 USD
> The CVJ Stepless. Single DD 6 mm composite diaphragm.
> ...


If you're broke @$$, this would be a good purchase. If you manage to stay out of the bread lines, then a big pass should be given?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ian91 said:


> Trying hard to resist as they do look beautiful and the stock Moondrop cable is great (although I wish it was balanced). The main reason I'm not jumping right in is because the longer I imagine the Moondrop house sound/tonality together with planar driver timbre, the less confidence I have that I will like the result...


Plus some of the early reviews aren't very STELLARis.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Plus some of the early reviews aren't very STELLARis.


I can almost smell the disappointment this IEM is going to ensue.

The nozzle is also strangely long which might cause fit issues.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> I can almost smell the disappointment this IEM is going to ensue.
> 
> The nozzle is also strangely long which might cause fit issues.



It really does look weird. I’m almost as curious to learn how they fit as how they sound.


----------



## BigGearHunter

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Plus some of the early reviews aren't very STELLARis.


Much like @WAON303 I'm smelling the disappointment early on this one. A shame as I'm pretty much a Moondrop collector.


----------



## lushmelody

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> As a big fan of the NX7 mk III, i'll be purchasing this, but they switched out the dual CNT drivers with dual BE plated drivers. The charm of the NX7 mk III is that for metalheads who enjoy speed, thrash, black, death metal, the dual CNT drivers are some of the best bass and fastest bass, which handles these particular genres with aplomb. I sure hope the BE drivers aren't a step back as far as quality and speed? If they improved the imaging and the stage in these from the Mk III, then this could be a real sub $200 winner?


Beryllium is so common right now. Mass production and/or reduced OEM costs, maybe? 

Anyway, good that Nicehck is going budget again. M5 is way weirdly priced and its basically ignored. Lofty and Topguy don't seem to achieve what they expected too. Maybe they got it right, now.


----------



## WAON303

Speaking of CNT, I'm pretty sure the Olina has a CNT DD.

I'm no driver expert or anything, but I've heard a good CNT driver has excellent speed

Maybe this is why the Olina sounds like a good hybrid to my ears.


----------



## DynamicEars

IMHO CNT drivers have great balance between speed, details and punch for bass slam. Very good note weight too aside from tuning.
They aren't excell in one department specialty, but very good as a package.

Berrylium have most detailed, crispy and crunchy details, with tight speed but lose to CNT or composite or bio drivers when it come to the bass texture and depth and slam.

Drivers like in CRA also great in details and speed but lost to texture

The KZ budget XUN is great allrounder too, the bass punch is great 👍, not most detailed on highs 

Sony LCP great with punch and texture but they are expensive.

DLC drivers have similarity with CNTs with more detailed presentation but CNT slam is slightly harder and go deeper even not by large margin.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> IMHO CNT drivers have great balance between speed, details and punch for bass slam. Very good note weight too aside from tuning.
> They aren't excell in one department specialty, but very good as a package.
> 
> Berrylium have most detailed, crispy and crunchy details, with tight speed but lose to CNT or composite or bio drivers when it come to the bass texture and depth and slam.
> ...


On your description of the CNT drivers...YEP YEP YEP.


----------



## baskingshark

Some graphs of IEMs that came. 
Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. Measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.
Listening impressions to follow soon.


*1) HZSound Heart Mirror Pro*










The Heart Mirror Pro is definitely bassier than the Non-Pro predecessor, but also darker in the treble, with less sibilance. But the Pro version has a totally different tonality from the original neutral bright tuning as such.


*2) Shuoer S12 Pro*


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Some graphs of IEMs that came.
> Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. Measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.
> Listening impressions to follow soon.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to your impressions on both, especially the S12 Pro!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Some graphs of IEMs that came.
> Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. Measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.
> Listening impressions to follow soon.
> 
> ...


 Can we have original Heart Mirror mid to highs with the Heart Mirror Pro bass? oh.. its the S12 Pro..


----------



## Carpet

DynamicEars said:


> Can we have original Heart Mirror mid to highs with the Heart Mirror Pro bass? oh.. its the S12 Pro..


And it costs more than buying the original AND the pro version of the Heart Mirror. Chance of getting something for nothing is Zip, nada, or in fact zero. And we already have a glut of zeros!


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Some graphs of IEMs that came.
> Graphs via IEC711 compliant coupler. Measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.
> Listening impressions to follow soon.
> 
> ...



As a followup after some brief listening, the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro is tonally very similar to the Moondrop Aria 2021, just that the Heart Mirror Pro is better technically. In a nutshell, it is a marginal upgrade to the venerable Moondrop Aria 2021.





Fans of the original Heart Mirror might be disappointed though, as the Pro version is a far cry from the original neutral bright signature. The "Pro" name is hence a misnomer, as the Heart Mirror Pro sounds nothing like the original non Pro Heart Mirror.

The Pro version has a thicker note weight, more bass quantity (and sub-bass extension) and less treble/sibilance. The original was very analytical, technical and cold, whereas the Heart Mirror Pro is warm, analoguish and laid back. In fact the original is technically more proficient (in imaging, micro-details, instrument separation, clarity), though it could be fatiguing for treble sensitive folk. The Pro version sounds more organic and natural in timbral accuracy, with the original sounding a bit nasal and thin for vocals.

The Pro version comes with 2 cables, quite a nice touch - one regular 3.5 mm cable and a modular one which supports interconnecting 2.5/3.5/4.4 mm modules. So basically it could be paired with any source that you have on hand. Will do some more testing and report back.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> As a followup after some brief listening, the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro is tonally very similar to the Moondrop Aria 2021, just that the Heart Mirror Pro is better technically. In a nutshell, it is a marginal upgrade to the venerable Moondrop Aria 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the Heart Mirror Pro compared to Kato? are technicalities up to Kato level?


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> How the Heart Mirror Pro compared to Kato? are technicalities up to Kato level?



Nope bro, Kato is better technically. But if you consider that the Kato is 2.5x more expensive than the HM Pro, the Kato is not 2.5x better, as per diminishing returns.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Nope bro, Kato is better technically. But if you consider that the Kato is 2.5x more expensive than the HM Pro, the Kato is not 2.5x better, as per diminishing returns.



How good is KATO, technically? Is it close to Blessing 2? From the review of Precog, I have the impression that it is not that good, still plagued by the over dampening (pillowy bass, slightly mushy note attacks)


----------



## RikudouGoku

o0genesis0o said:


> How good is KATO, technically? Is it close to Blessing 2? From the review of Precog, I have the impression that it is not that good, still plagued by the over dampening (pillowy bass, slightly mushy note attacks)


Kato tech is on the Titan S level to me. Far away from the B2. 
And yeah, it might be overdampened for some, lacking in dynamics and texture overall.


----------



## o0genesis0o

RikudouGoku said:


> Kato tech is on the Titan S level to me. Far away from the B2.
> And yeah, it might be overdampened for some, lacking in dynamics and texture overall.



So, I made a right choice not to buy it 

Btw: Oi, it’s you! I have read your posts here and there since my first days in this hobby. i bought FD5 because your comments. We finally “meet”

Speaking technical performance, have anyone tried Hidizs MD4? I am putting it through its pace. Super impressive resolution and effective tuning switches. I haven’t had such fun with an IEM for a while.


----------



## RikudouGoku

o0genesis0o said:


> So, I made a right choice not to buy it


Yeah, I find it overpriced and overhyped I guess. 








You can mod it so it is very similar to the Sony house tuning though.




o0genesis0o said:


> Btw: Oi, it’s you! I have read your posts here and there since my first days in this hobby. i bought FD5 because your comments. We finally “meet”




Im busy with my RikuBuds nowadays, but I do lurk here and there. 
https://www.instagram.com/rikubuds/


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> How good is KATO, technically? Is it close to Blessing 2? From the review of Precog, I have the impression that it is not that good, still plagued by the over dampening (pillowy bass, slightly mushy note attacks)



Well comparing different transducers (single DD like KATO versus a hybrid Blessing 2) is gonna be an apples to oranges comparison as the different transducers have their own pros and cons.

But FWIW, the KATO is definitely inferior to the Blessing 2 in technicalities (agree with @RikudouGoku ), but the Blessing 2 has a less natural timbral accuracy than the KATO. So depends what you prioritize more for the music. 

Even among midFI single DDs, the KATO is not class leading in technicalities. Stuff like the Tanchjim Oxygen beat the KATO in technicalities.




o0genesis0o said:


> So, I made a right choice not to buy it
> 
> Btw: Oi, it’s you! I have read your posts here and there since my first days in this hobby. i bought FD5 because your comments. We finally “meet”
> 
> Speaking technical performance, have anyone tried Hidizs MD4? I am putting it through its pace. Super impressive resolution and effective tuning switches. I haven’t had such fun with an IEM for a while.



The Hidizs MD4 is indeed very technically proficient, with tuning switches to change the sound signature.
I think it can be a good stage monitor as such, as it has great isolation too.




Graphs pf the Hidizs MD4 via IEC711 compliant coupler. Measurements above 10 kHz are not accurate.


My beef with the Hidizs MD4 is the BA bass is quite unnatural, lacking movement of air and extension. So there are some tonal flaws, and it can be shouty on some switches. There's also BA timbre and it is quite fussy for source pairing (based on audiophile rules of 8ths) due to the low impedance of 8 ohm.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 29, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Well comparing different transducers (single DD like KATO versus a hybrid Blessing 2) is gonna be an apples to oranges comparison as the different transducers have their own pros and cons.
> 
> But FWIW, the KATO is definitely inferior to the Blessing 2 in technicalities (agree with @RikudouGoku ), but the Blessing 2 has a less natural timbral accuracy than the KATO. So depends what you prioritize more for the music.
> 
> ...



Yup, low impedance but not very sensitive, not as easy to pair as one would expect.

BA bass is what it is. Tight and “clean” but quite textureless. I found bass resolution falls behind the rest of the frequencies. Not very inspiring in the bass region. I miss my FF3  

Funny that you mention shouty. I personally don’t hear shoutiness (I managed to enjoy Ed Sheeran’s “equal” album with MD4, so no upper midrange problem to me), but any setting with the first switch on is unbearably boxy and stuffy to me. Luckily there is no metallic tint to the sound. I’m still shocked by how resolving and flexible this set is. Since Dunu SA4 is taking forever, I can fill in the “full BA daily driver” gap with this one.


----------



## baskingshark

New TRN single DD:

The MT3. Titanium 10 mm DD




Is that you Tangzu Shimin Li?


----------



## Ceilidh

baskingshark said:


> New TRN single DD:
> 
> The MT3. Titanium 10 mm DD
> 
> ...


how dare you ! Shimin Li uses hexagons and are obviously bee themed, whereas the MT3 uses triangles and is an obvious reference to Deus Ex!
Joke aside, they sure do look quite similar. The Shimin Li is supposed to use a single DD using N52 neodymium magnets, I don't think the material used for the diaphragm was ever mentioned, but they're quite good for the price, if you're looking for something bright.
I'm new to this hobby but afaik, TRN most recent products were quite good for the price, so maybe another good addition to the single DD catalogue, which does feel really competitive due to some recent additions like the Salnotes Zero.


----------



## thanosreviews

Hi all! I am new here. Thanks for having me. Any recommendations for $50usd? Maybe planars?


----------



## Ceilidh

thanosreviews said:


> Hi all! I am new here. Thanks for having me. Any recommendations for $50usd? Maybe planars?


most if not all planar are over that price barrier, with one exception, the Kinera Celest Gumiho which is priced at $49 +taxes but is using a different and simpler planar technology.
That being said, the "under $50" segment isn't lacking in options, and maybe you could tell us about what you're going to use the IEMs for ?
Also maybe your favorite music genres ?


----------



## thanosreviews

Ceilidh said:


> most if not all planar are over that price barrier, with one exception, the Kinera Celest Gumiho which is priced at $49 +taxes but is using a different and simpler planar technology.
> That being said, the "under $50" segment isn't lacking in options, and maybe you could tell us about what you're going to use the IEMs for ?
> Also maybe your favorite music genres ?


thank you. I think maybe I want to up my budget and get the new Moondrop. Maybe $50usd not enough thanks!


----------



## Dsnuts

thanosreviews said:


> Hi all! I am new here. Thanks for having me. Any recommendations for $50usd? Maybe planars?


Dont know if there is a $50 planar but I can say you would like these. 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/

These come with some of the best included tips in the industry too. Cost is $55


----------



## SartWaiting

Has anyone done a comparison of reecho sg01 ova and trn ta1 max? Interested also compare sound stage, afterglow and air.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

SartWaiting said:


> Has anyone done a comparison of reecho sg01 ova and trn ta1 max? Interested also compare sound stage, afterglow and air.



Afterglow?


----------



## SartWaiting

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Afterglow?


Damned autotranslation problem. 
Maybe soynd decay?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

SartWaiting said:


> Damned autotranslation problem.
> Maybe soynd decay?



I wasn't trying to correct you, I just hadn't heard the term afterglow used before. I think you're right and you're referring to decay. Thanks for clarifying!

Sorry I can't help with the comparison you were looking for.


----------



## BigGearHunter

RikudouGoku said:


> Kato tech is on the Titan S level to me. Far away from the B2.
> And yeah, it might be overdampened for some, lacking in dynamics and texture overall.


I have Kato, Blessing 2 and Titan S in my collection and I would agree with your assessment 100% - the Kato is not a technical marvel like the Blessing 2 is.


----------



## SartWaiting

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I wasn't trying to correct you


No problem. English - not my language. Only with google translate. Therefore, I can sound special terms and slang incorrectly


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> So, I made a right choice not to buy it



Unfortunately the right decision is usually not to buy it. Even if the new shiny thing is the "best", in this hobby it will remain there for a very short space of time. Too easy to keep blowing cash on tiny incremental improvements that are barely discernable!

My wallet doesn't believe in my sincerity. It keeps raising the point that I have three IEMs and four cables in the mail!


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the right decision is usually not to buy it. Even if the new shiny thing is the "best", in this hobby it will remain there for a very short space of time. Too easy to keep blowing cash on tiny incremental improvements that are barely discernable!
> 
> My wallet doesn't believe in my sincerity. It keeps raising the point that I have three IEMs and four cables in the mail!


I totally agree. After owning different transducers types (no planar yet), I think investing in cable, tip and source variety is much more interesting as a hobbyist.

This year most releases are just tuning adjustments, there isnt any big breakthrough in tech yet (for DDs/BAs/ESTs at least).

For me, the best consumerism destroyer is still EQ. Its free (or few bucks investment). It wont make your hardware way better, but at least it can improve or personalize a lot of aspects. Seeing how the market currently is, this may be the best tool to try and have fun


----------



## gadgetgod

Where's my coffee tonight? Because it's going to be a long one tonight  I absolutely love this pairing. Effect Audio Cadmus surely pairs well with the already amazing IE600(i find Cadmus to delivers a tighter bass and a smoother yet livelier treble with the IE600 compared to the Stock cable). RS2 benefits the set with its mesmerising midrange <3


----------



## cqtek

New arrivals... at least, at my house.

ECCI YST-02



https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=ECCI_YST-02

TinHiFi P1 MAX Giant Panda



https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=TinHiFi_P1_MAX

TinHiFi T2 DLC 2022



https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=TinHiFi_T2_DLC


----------



## Ichos (Sep 29, 2022)

cqtek said:


> New arrivals... at least, at my house.
> 
> ECCI YST-02
> 
> ...


Many hours of enjoyment but also plenty of writing to do!


----------



## cqtek

Ichos said:


> Many hours of enjoyment but also plenty of writing to do!


You said it yourself. There is a lot to write, but it is the least I can do for the community, to write my humble opinion as best I can. There are people who trust me to do this and I can't let them down.


----------



## Carpet

cqtek said:


> New arrivals... at least, at my house.
> 
> ECCI YST-02
> 
> ...


Thanks for those graphs, most squig links don't have the ECCI YST-02, and that's one of my favorites! Also interesting to see the T2 DLC vs the T4 on the same rig.


----------



## nymz

*Thieaudio Oracle Mk2*







​

*Tin T2 DLC*







​

*Kinera Celest Gumiho*







​


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the right decision is usually not to buy it. Even if the new shiny thing is the "best", in this hobby it will remain there for a very short space of time. Too easy to keep blowing cash on tiny incremental improvements that are barely discernable!
> 
> My wallet doesn't believe in my sincerity. It keeps raising the point that I have three IEMs and four cables in the mail!



I have the same thought about buying. There seems to be 64 Audio U3t and a budget friendly unit from Symphonium (Meteor?) on the horizon, but I asked myself “why” when I ponder adding them to my collection. Yes, they would be good, but not TOTL, just like many other releases nowadays. 

Since I already have Andromeda, the only logical place to go is up if I were to spend above 1k AUD. The annoying thing is that Andro is far from perfect (BA bass, weak resolution and texture in the lower frequencies, annoying cable, crazy sensitivity), but it’s darn good, so it’s hard to upgrade without spending a fortune. (Setting sight on Monarch Mk2)



lushmelody said:


> I totally agree. After owning different transducers types (no planar yet), I think investing in cable, tip and source variety is much more interesting as a hobbyist.
> 
> This year most releases are just tuning adjustments, there isnt any big breakthrough in tech yet (for DDs/BAs/ESTs at least).
> 
> For me, the best consumerism destroyer is still EQ. Its free (or few bucks investment). It wont make your hardware way better, but at least it can improve or personalize a lot of aspects. Seeing how the market currently is, this may be the best tool to try and have fun



May I add physical tuning. Super fun, educational, and affordable. Buying filters and foams from Aliexpress takes forever though.



Ichos said:


> Many hours of enjoyment but also plenty of writing to do!






Same here. And a set of Smabat M4 with all 5 (6?) drivers as well. At least these items are enjoyable so far


----------



## WAON303

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the right decision is usually not to buy it. Even if the new shiny thing is the "best", in this hobby it will remain there for a very short space of time. Too easy to keep blowing cash on tiny incremental improvements that are barely discernable!
> 
> My wallet doesn't believe in my sincerity. It keeps raising the point that I have three IEMs and four cables in the mail!


It's a lot easier for me to justify buying relatively cheap IEMs I don't need versus something that would improve upon the B2 Dusk or EST 112 in everything because that implies spending like a grand for improvements that don't justify the premium.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> It's a lot easier for me to justify buying relatively cheap IEMs I don't need versus something that would improve upon the B2 Dusk or EST 112 in everything because that implies spending like a grand for improvements that don't justify the premium.



In my experience, it is very hard to find IEMs that outperform B2 completely, even if you are willing to spend. I auditioned almost entire stock of my local hifi store and found that on a few sound truely better than B2 to me. Andro was the cheapest of those ones at that time. Nowadays, the store has Monarch for the same price now. I’m not sure whether I would pick Andro or Monarch, though.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 29, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Well, KBEAR has released a new ultra budget $10 IEM, the KBEAR Dumpling:
> 
> 6 mm composite diaphragm
> 
> ...


Lol. I paid full price for the dumpling. I didn't know about the coupon due to some technical issues.

"GWomack: Also, its my understanding from a reliable source that these kbear dumpling were manufactured at the BLON factory so thats a definite plus."

RE: https://www.amazon.com/Microphone-HiFi-Level-Lightweight-Kbear-Headphones/dp/B0B9Y14PWC/?th=1


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> In my experience, it is very hard to find IEMs that outperform B2 completely, even if you are willing to spend. I auditioned almost entire stock of my local hifi store and found that on a few sound truely better than B2 to me. Andro was the cheapest of those ones at that time. Nowadays, the store has Monarch for the same price now. I’m not sure whether I would pick Andro or Monarch, though.


I was thinking S8 but the lack of DD drivers puts me off from getting one.

I've seen them go used for around 500 USD.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> I was thinking S8 but the lack of DD drivers puts me off from getting one.
> 
> I've seen them go used for around 500 USD.



I kind of lose faith in BA woofers nowadays. Unless there is some kind of “magic” going on (64 Audio U12t and U6t, for example), BA bass does not sound good to me.

Not a universally accepted opinion, but I think Meze Advar is a worthy upgrade over B2, unless you must have the same kind of tuning or mid treble (8k) annoys you a lot.


----------



## chinmie

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the right decision is usually not to buy it. Even if the new shiny thing is the "best", in this hobby it will remain there for a very short space of time. Too easy to keep blowing cash on tiny incremental improvements that are barely discernable!
> 
> My wallet doesn't believe in my sincerity. It keeps raising the point that I have three IEMs and four cables in the mail!



this, i agree   

for these couple of years i haven't purchased anything significant after i found my current endgame, though i admit i still made a few purchase of some low budget earphones out of curiosity of how far they've come along l(like the KZ EDAs being one of the pleasant surprise).

in my current collection, I already have earphones for their specific needs (for music at home, for movies, for outdoor use, etc), so nowadays i would only purchase something to replace what i currently have if they break, or i found something better that could replace them in their current category of usage.


----------



## Carpet

Akros Review of TinHifi T2 DLC​


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> I kind of lose faith in BA woofers nowadays. Unless there is some kind of “magic” going on (64 Audio U12t and U6t, for example), BA bass does not sound good to me.
> 
> Not a universally accepted opinion, but I think Meze Advar is a worthy upgrade over B2, unless you must have the same kind of tuning or mid treble (8k) annoys you a lot.


Advar is too hot in the lower treble for my taste though it looks to be reasonably well tuned otherwise.

Was also thinking about getting a Dusk sidegrade or something, maybe the Shouer EJ07m but it brings the question if this is worth getting over a Planar IEM which are much cheaper than an EJ07m.

I think the two EMs that would make the most sense to get is the FatFreq Maestro Mini or Symphonium Meteor just because I don't have anything with boombastic bass sub bass.

The Meteor is expensive enough to *maybe *be a slight Dusk upgrade.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

WAON303 said:


> Advar is too hot in the lower treble for my taste though it looks to be reasonably well tuned otherwise.
> 
> Was also thinking about getting a Dusk sidegrade or something, maybe the Shouer EJ07m but it brings the question if this is worth getting over a Planar IEM which are much cheaper than an EJ07m.
> 
> ...



I picked up the EJ07Ms instead of the Blessing 2s. I think they're an interesting option as un upgrade to the Blessing 2s for sure. Overall, they're a great pair of IEMs that fill the upgrade gap between the best low cost planars/B2/B2D and the $1k IEMs which is full of, IMO, overpriced and underperforming options. The EJ07M was the first offering in that range that I found truly impressive and worth the cash.


----------



## BigGearHunter

WAON303 said:


> I was thinking S8 but the lack of DD drivers puts me off from getting one.
> 
> I've seen them go used for around 500 USD.


I'm so very tempted to get the S8, but the Variations feels like the most bang for buck after the B2, and I have Variations and B2 already, so I'm as of yet undecided.


----------



## o0genesis0o

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm so very tempted to get the S8, but the Variations feels like the most bang for buck after the B2, and I have Variations and B2 already, so I'm as of yet undecided.


How do B2 compare to Variations? I’m always on the fence about that tribrid.


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> You said it yourself. There is a lot to write, but it is the least I can do for the community, to write my humble opinion as best I can. There are people who trust me to do this and I can't let them down.


Well, this is what we do, at least some of us.
Just sharing our humble opinion with the community and not earning money acting the influencer...


----------



## thanosreviews

Dsnuts said:


> Dont know if there is a $50 planar but I can say you would like these.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/review/28427/
> ...


thank you


----------



## tfaduh (Sep 30, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I kind of lose faith in BA woofers nowadays. Unless there is some kind of “magic” going on (64 Audio U12t and U6t, for example), BA bass does not sound good to me.
> 
> Not a universally accepted opinion, but I think Meze Advar is a worthy upgrade over B2, unless you must have the same kind of tuning or mid treble (8k) annoys you a lot.


Ive been very surprised by the bass of some of the all-BA sets that i have heard...

Diva
U12t
RSV

And i hear great things from reliable and reputable ears about the bass on some of the all-BA sets i havent heard yet such as...

Meteor
Helios
Hidition Violet
Storm

I dont think you should quite give up on BA woofers quite yet.

They arent going to beat the best of DD bass like from the Z1R and Trio but they definitely make some sets tokening a DD for bass like the Blessing 2 Dusk sweat... some (like myself) even think the bass (at least on these sets that i have heard) surpass the B2D in quality. 

Dont give up yet on BA.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Sep 30, 2022)

tfaduh said:


> Ive been very surprised by some of the all-BA sets that i have heard...
> 
> Diva
> U12t
> ...



U12t is a favourite IEM that I unlikely buy (AUD $3200. I rather get Arya V2 and a desktop DAC/AMP combo). I love its bass. Personally, I don't think B2 / B2: Dusk have good bass quality. The best bass quality that I have heard recently from Z1R and a humble pair of earbuds called Fiio FF3.

Anyhow, what I was saying is not that there is no all-BA set with good bass. It's just that they are rare and expensive.

You have heard Meteor? How does it compare to Helios?


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> U12t is a favourite IEM that I unlikely buy (AUD $3200. I rather get Arya V2 and a desktop DAC/AMP combo). I love its bass. Personally, I don't think B2 / B2 have good bass quality. The best bass quality that I have heard recently from Z1R and a humble pair of earbuds called Fiio FF3.
> 
> Anyhow, what I was saying is not that there is no all-BA set with good bass. It's just that they are rare and expensive.
> 
> You have heard Meteor? How does it compare to Helios?



My IER M7 have very good bass that came from BA, but the sony new BA on IER series is similar with 64audio TIA system BA, that shaped like open BA, without small nozzle on the opening. the M7 and M9 have great bass, snappy, speed, with good decay that mimics DD bass, texture also great too. The only thing that missing is "air moving" feeling from a DD. As very picky person with bass quality, I rated their bass 7.5 / 10 (could be higher if they tuned the bass shelf better), better than Kato bass (7 / 10) and for me better than Blessings 2 bass.
@tfaduh was right, dont give up on BA bass yet, but I admit finding great BA bass is difficult especially on budget - midfi level. IER M7 BA bass is one of them. And BA bass can be addictive too


----------



## tfaduh (Sep 30, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> U12t is a favourite IEM that I unlikely buy (AUD $3200. I rather get Arya V2 and a desktop DAC/AMP combo). I love its bass. Personally, I don't think B2 / B2: Dusk have good bass quality. The best bass quality that I have heard recently from Z1R and a humble pair of earbuds called Fiio FF3.
> 
> Anyhow, what I was saying is not that there is no all-BA set with good bass. It's just that they are rare and expensive.
> 
> You have heard Meteor? How does it compare to Helios?


Oh Ive been recommended the FF3 by the young genius @nymz and the earbud connoisseur and aficionado @drewbadour. I think i will have to bite.

Unfortunately I have not heard the Meteor and Helios though im extremely curious to hear them. I will summon a couple of guys (who i respect a lot and more importantly whose ears i trust) who have heard both of them (and subsequently bought one or both IEMs) to court their opinion on these two.

Arise @DavidLovesIEMs and @theflyingtoad !
Hear my call!

On a sidenote, im truly very grateful for the wonderful people i have met in my audio journey. I continue to be surprised at what gems of people there are in this community. Thanks for being wonderful you guys!


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> How good is KATO, technically? Is it close to Blessing 2? From the review of Precog, I have the impression that it is not that good, still plagued by the over dampening (pillowy bass, slightly mushy note attacks)





RikudouGoku said:


> Kato tech is on the Titan S level to me. Far away from the B2.
> And yeah, it might be overdampened for some, lacking in dynamics and texture overall.









So, talking about Kato, technically they are below Blessing 2 for sure, pillowy bass i can approve that wording, but actually still better than lot of DD on that class. Kato for me is like complete package that have no major flaws, but also dont have any speciality on any department, they are just good as what they are, very good overall as 1 package but also not excell on anything, the jack of all trade master of none thingy. 
But from my experience, the Spring tips given by moondrop killing the high extension, I tried with many different eartips, with other earphone too, the Spring is bad for high extension, they don't put 15-16khz high extension correctly like sony eartips, or spinfit cp100 / cp 100+. I have better experience with Kato using cp100+ (the new cp100 with tackier materials)






And now the nozzle filter debate. The silver and gold / brass nozzles have been put in debate from what I read, somebody said silver is brighter but other said the opposite way. So which one is "correct"? 
Funny thing, they are more similar than different. I spent a day with Kato filters and depend on the eartips, the nozzle can act differently.




With default Spring eartips, the Gold / brass nozzle seems brighter by a very small margin

but..



With small bores eartips like sony's or spindfit cp100+, the silver is tend to be brighter. 

So depends on eartips used, someone can have different impressions, but the differences is very subtle.

In fact, I did zoom the paper damper and the gold / brass is a little bit tighter on pores (with macro lenses, shot in front of bright light).

And speaking of over dampered IEM, Im agree to mention that Kato is dampered, but the bass still better than majority of over dampered IEM with nylon / paper damper out there.
For those who curious, here the RAW measurement of Kato without paper damper ( I took of the paper damper on gold / brass nozzle to measure this)





So for me Kato is good as overall package, sounded good in every aspect, with nothing excell on any department, they are good as what they are as single DD midfi. They are not bad at all to be honest, but didnt wow me with the price. It's a good standard for the $200 mark.


----------



## o0genesis0o

tfaduh said:


> Oh Ive been recommended the FF3 by the young genius @nymz and the earbud connoisseur and aficionado @drewbadour. I think i will have to bite.
> 
> Unfortunately I have not heard the Meteor and Helios though im extremely curious to hear them. I will summon a couple of guys (who i respect a lot and more importantly whose ears i trust) who have heard both of them (and subsequently bought one or both IEMs) to court their opinion on these two.
> 
> ...



FF3 has my recommendation as well (Head-Fi review here). 

My conclusion:


> In the head-fi journey, you sometimes come across a piece of gear that shakes your dogma. Fiio FF3 shows me that it is possible to get excellent sound with a large soundstage and impactful and textured bass without spending a fortune on TOTL IEMs.
> 
> Would flat-head earbuds replace IEMs for me? No, because flat-head is ultimately an illogical form factor, being portable gear but does not have the necessary fit and isolation for mobile uses. However, FF3 and other earbuds are my preferred options when I don't need isolation. Due to the outstanding sound quality and price/performance ratio, Fiio FF3 receives the first-ever IEGems seal-of-approval and *recommendation without reservation* from this reviewer.


This is the highest rate I have ever given to any gear review on Head-Fi, btw.




DynamicEars said:


> So, talking about Kato, technically they are below Blessing 2 for sure, pillowy bass i can approve that wording, but actually still better than lot of DD on that class. Kato for me is like complete package that have no major flaws, but also dont have any speciality on any department, they are just good as what they are, very good overall as 1 package but also not excell on anything, the jack of all trade master of none thingy.
> But from my experience, the Spring tips given by moondrop killing the high extension, I tried with many different eartips, with other earphone too, the Spring is bad for high extension, they don't put 15-16khz high extension correctly like sony eartips, or spinfit cp100 / cp 100+. I have better experience with Kato using cp100+ (the new cp100 with tackier materials)
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very detailed analysis! 

Was that you who told me about the over-dampening issue of the BLON BL03? Your logo looks familiar


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> FF3 has my recommendation as well (Head-Fi review here).
> 
> My conclusion:
> 
> ...



Yeah It was me.. Cheers!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

*Gold Planar GL-AMT16

15.5 mm Full-range Air Motion Transformer In-Ear Earphones*

*        15.5 mm Ultra-thin Folded AMT Diaphragm*
*        Aluminum alloy Ear Cup designed model*
*        Replaceable Acoustic Earbuds Nozzle*
*        Detachable High Quality Cable*
*        Ergonomic Design*
*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/gold-planar-gl-amt16*

*






Retail:
$1,499.00 USD*


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> *Gold Planar GL-AMT16
> 
> 15.5 mm Full-range Air Motion Transformer In-Ear Earphones*
> 
> ...


Is that vents or do you need to be able to plug 2 cables at once into it! The diaphragm being bigger than 15.5mm and folded up to fit in there doesn't inspire confidence either. Whatever happened to trying to make them rigid?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> *Gold Planar GL-AMT16
> 
> 15.5 mm Full-range Air Motion Transformer In-Ear Earphones*
> 
> ...



Jezz the price  

Aren’t these the same kind of driver as those Obravo Ra C Cu IEMs?


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Jezz the price
> 
> Aren’t these the same kind of driver as those Obravo Ra C Cu IEMs?


I have no idea?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Is that vents or do you need to be able to plug 2 cables at once into it! The diaphragm being bigger than 15.5mm and folded up to fit in there doesn't inspire confidence either. Whatever happened to trying to make them rigid?


Right, well there has always been the question, Do you measure what? Do you measure the surrounds, or is this truly folded, or what, we will need at least a drawing! What's the excursion? Does it matter, does the size matter? Where does the Planar word come from? What is flexible?

​The best part.........​"15.5 mm Ultra-thin Folded AMT Diaphragm​The GL-AMT16 uses a 15.5mm diameter polymer-plated metal diaphragm. Due to the unique structure of the Air Motion Transformer diaphragm, the actual area of this diaphragm can reach 55*16mm when fully expanded, which is much larger than the general planar or dynamic driver products in terms of diaphragm area. The world's first full range IEM design by an AMT transducer technology and N52 magnet deliver a rich sound stage listen to experience in the earphone market fast and accurate transient response."


*So far this is a totally unknown thing, with generating more questions than answers.*


----------



## IEMbiker

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, well there has always been the question, Do you measure what? Do you measure the surrounds, or is this truly folded, or what, we will need at least a drawing! What's the excursion? Does it matter, does the size matter? Where does the Planar word come from? What is flexible?
> 
> ​The best part.........​"15.5 mm Ultra-thin Folded AMT Diaphragm​The GL-AMT16 uses a 15.5mm diameter polymer-plated metal diaphragm. Due to the unique structure of the Air Motion Transformer diaphragm, the actual area of this diaphragm can reach 55*16mm when fully expanded, which is much larger than the general planar or dynamic driver products in terms of diaphragm area. The world's first full range IEM design by an AMT transducer technology and N52 magnet deliver a rich sound stage listen to experience in the earphone market fast and accurate transient response."
> 
> ...


I guess they are using the planar ribbon speaker concept for this one.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

IEMbiker said:


> I guess they are using the planar ribbon speaker concept for this one.


Well, the excitement maybe comes when a technology gets implemented which showcases a particular character trait. More in the budget realm, but both Planars and single full-range drivers recently have made a name for themselves. Maybe being a value in relationship to the sound they emit for the money. Meaning an example like the 7Hz Timeless (I’ve never heard) offered a class leading sound under $300. All this obviously depends on if you personally relate with that response and actually hold it as a value. But it’s safe to say people are interested in Planars due to their cost to sound ratio. It’s not that they are the greatest thing ever, but people start to go under the ether-gas while listening and place them there. Nothing wrong with that. And obviously the future will bring new technologies that after a while do the trickledown effect into more cost effective ways to hear high-fidelity!


----------



## IEMbiker

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, the excitement maybe comes when a technology gets implemented which showcases a particular character trait. More in the budget realm, but both Planars and single full-range drivers recently have made a name for themselves. Maybe being a value in relationship to the sound they emit for the money. Meaning an example like the 7Hz Timeless (I’ve never heard) offered a class leading sound under $300. All this obviously depends on if you personally relate with that response and actually hold it as a value. But it’s safe to say people are interested in Planars due to their cost to sound ratio. It’s not that they are the greatest thing ever, but people start to go under the ether-gas while listening and place them there. Nothing wrong with that. And obviously the future will bring new technologies that after a while do the trickledown effect into more cost effective ways to hear high-fidelity!



this is how a planar ribbon looks like in headphones.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

LETSHUOER has changed the ear nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12. The latest S12 Pro includes a new upgraded 392-core cable with switchable plug too!

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/letshuoer-s12-pro


----------



## Sunstealer

Redcarmoose said:


> LETSHUOER has changed the ear nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12. The latest S12 Pro includes a new upgraded 392-core switchable plug too!
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/letshuoer-s12-pro


Treble definitely hot for me @ London Canjam. Good to see that they have adjusted things. Shame the nozzles are too short for me, along with the rest of the range.I liked the sound of the EJ07M but couldn't find a tip to fit ☹️


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes, I know nothing about the original S12 except that those who have it.....have described it with enthusiasm? Except exactly, there were those who found the treble hot, before. It was one of the most popular problems folks had.

I have a single pair of Hidizs large medium-bore tips that seem to  (make) fit almost everything I have with short nozzles. They even let the Dioko Salnotes fit, when nothing worked.

Deep Space Blue is the new S12 Pro color, but it will be interesting to find out how it compares to the trendy planars as of late?


Sunstealer said:


> Treble definitely hot for me @ London Canjam. Good to see that they have adjusted things. Shame the nozzles are too short for me, along with the rest of the range.I liked the sound of the EJ07M but couldn't find a tip to fit ☹️


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> LETSHUOER has changed the ear nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12. The latest S12 Pro includes a new upgraded 392-core switchable plug too!
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/letshuoer-s12-pro


Tuning upgrade? I always thought this was just a regular S12 with a cable upgrade.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Sep 30, 2022)

Delete


----------



## BigGearHunter

o0genesis0o said:


> How do B2 compare to Variations? I’m always on the fence about that tribrid.


It's I would say about a 20% improvement overall, if you have the B2 and no desire to play into the silly "try to get every last drop of sound quality" game, then the B2 is a perfect endgame. Otherwise, Variations should be considered seriously.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Sep 30, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Maybe the Waifu packaging is worth the entrance fee LOLOL. (cough cough undercut the Moondrop waifus with a cheaper price!)


Already worth it!  (looking for the source btw.)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 30, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Tuning upgrade? I always thought this was just a regular S12 with a cable upgrade.


Right, that truly has been the confusion in this regard. I’m absolutely certain there is a slight tuning change, resulting from a modified nozzle filter. The treble has ultimately been reduced........though slight.


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, that truly has been the confusion in this regard. I’m absolutely certain there is a slight tuning change, resulting from a modified nozzle filter. The treble has ultimately been reduced........though slight.



I asked Joseph from Shuoer the other day and he said the FR is the same...I didn't dig any further.


----------



## Surf Monkey

thanosreviews said:


> Hi all! I am new here. Thanks for having me. Any recommendations for $50usd? Maybe planars?



If you keep your eyes open you can find the CCA PLA13 for around $55. It’s a pure planar tuned to CCA’s house sound. V shaped with lots of bass, soft-ish mids and relatively crisp treble. It’s a good choice for aggressive rock and film/TV use. It might be a good option if these fit your library and video choices. Otherwise the PLA13 is a bit limited. It won’t sound fantastic with orchestral music for example.

2 cents.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Sep 30, 2022)

NVMD


----------



## gourab1995

Hello!

Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.

Used to have the sony mdr ex15ap. They sound very close to the mh755, unfortunately the reliability on them is very poor. Left side stopped working within 3 months.

Won't be going to sleep 'sleep' with them on but, maybe have a nap and then take em off. Don't think sleeping with them on for too long is a good idea.

Price is restricted to under 25usd


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Oct 1, 2022)

gourab1995 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.
> 
> ...



I use the TRN M10s. They're cheap, bullet shaped, and have a replaceable cable. Sonically, they have a bit of a v shaped tuning, but they also have pretty good detail retrieval and are pretty versatile for use across many genres as I tend to sleep with mixed playlists or favorites on shuffle so this it important to me.

I paid like $10 for these a few years ago thinking I could easily and cheaply replace them when they failed, but they haven't and they're still working like new. I have tried some other popular recommendations like the Moondrop Quarks and KZ ED9 and ED4 (i think?) and several others, but I always end up preferring the M10s. They're just a solid little workhorse.


----------



## baskingshark

gourab1995 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.
> 
> ...



Tanya is a good option, though it ideally requires amplification to scale better (when underpowered it sounds very meh).

Other cheap bullet shape options include the Astrotec Vesna, Sony MH755 and Final Audio E500.


----------



## InvisibleInk

gourab1995 said:


> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems.



I like the Final E1000, E2000, or E3000. I don't like the E500 (too thick and plasticy/painful) or the E4000 (too fragile).


----------



## JAnonymous5150

InvisibleInk said:


> I like the Final E1000, E2000, or E3000. I don't like the E500 (too thick and plasticy/painful) or the E4000 (too fragile).



The Final E3000s are a great recommendation soundwise, but I still haven't replaced mine after the plastic nozzle broke off one of the buds for no discernable reason. I just went to pull it out of my ear like normal one day and the nozzle was left in my ear. I had neve slept on them or abused them or anything.

Also, I think they're still about double what he wanted to spend. I don't have any experience with the lower models. I disliked the E4000's tuning, but the E5000s are very nice if you have a good source to drive them.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The Final E3000s are a great recommendation soundwise, but I still haven't replaced mine after the plastic nozzle broke off one of the buds for no discernable reason. I just went to pull it out of my ear like normal one day and the nozzle was left in my ear. I had neve slept on them or abused them or anything.
> 
> Also, I think they're still about double what he wanted to spend. I don't have any experience with the lower models. I disliked the E4000's tuning, but the E5000s are very nice if you have a good source to drive them.


Praising E3000 and E5000 on my watch???

One like for you, sir


----------



## gourab1995

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I use the TRN M10s. There cheap, bullet shaped, and have a replaceable cable. Sonically, they have a bit of a v shaped tuning, but they also have pretty good detail retrieval and are pretty versatile for use across many genres as I tend to sleep with mixed playlists or favorites on shuffle so this it important to me.
> 
> I paid like $10 for these a few years ago thinking I could easily and cheaply replace them when they failed, but they haven't and they're still working like new. I have tried some other popular recommendations like the Moondrop Quarks and KZ ED9 and ED4 (i think?) and several others, but I always end up preferring the M10s. They're just a solid little workhorse.


These were perfect but these cost 70 usd here in amazon india  I'd go for them at 20 even. But 70 is ridiculous.


----------



## gourab1995

baskingshark said:


> Tanya is a good option, though it ideally requires amplification to scale better (when underpowered it sounds very meh).
> 
> Other cheap bullet shape options include the Astrotec Vesna, Sony MH755 and Final Audio E500.


Thanks. I'm eyeing the Astotec Vesna Evo right now. They seem to fit the profile so far.


----------



## gourab1995

InvisibleInk said:


> I like the Final E1000, E2000, or E3000. I don't like the E500 (too thick and plasticy/painful) or the E4000 (too fragile).


I have the e500, but they stick out too much for me, and so does the moondrop spaceship. Too bad the final e500 sound sig is so good for a mellowed-out listen.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

gourab1995 said:


> These were perfect but these cost 70 usd here in amazon india  I'd go for them at 20 even. But 70 is ridiculous.



Yeah, they're definitely NOT worth $70. At $20 they'd still be a decent buy and at the $9-$12 they go for on AliExpress they're a great value buy. I don't know how AE works in India, but maybe look there?


----------



## gourab1995

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, they're definitely NOT worth $70. At $20 they'd still be a decent buy and at the $9-$12 they go for on AliExpress they're a great value buy. I don't know how AE works in India, but maybe look there?


As you mentioned, I found a website, from where I've bought from before they have the trn-m10 listed for 14usd. Just my luck to have them be out of stock. Going to jump on them when they are available though. Yes aliexpress is banned in India sadly. Luckily I had my chifi experience start from the pre-ban era.   Thanks for pointing me to these. Much appreciated.


----------



## BigGearHunter

gourab1995 said:


> Thanks. I'm eyeing the Astotec Vesna Evo right now. They seem to fit the profile so far.


They Astrotec Vesna is a set that is beyond underrated, it wowed me how much performance this little guy gives at such a price.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 1, 2022)

@gourab1995 since you are finding an IEM for sleeping, coincidentally, Azla is launching an IEM specifically for sleep, called the ASE-500

Apparently the shell is covered with some soft silicone material.










There's even a video here showing that the shell is semi compressible!
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....FK3roCkm9YEcuSRZND6zBtp1Xl&id=100001176733323


I dunno if compressing the IEM will change the sound signature (cause shell housing plays a big role in acoustics), but this looks super comfortable for sure. Maybe the inner part of the shell has a separate non-compressible component, and just the outer sheath is soft silicone, but sleeping with a non-detachable over-ear IEM may also damage the cable in the long-run, so its durability is something to consider.


----------



## MVVp

Non-detachable for sleeping seems like the worst idea ever. I ruined two RE0s that way and decided to only use detachable since.


----------



## chinmie

yes.. nowadays it's better to buy small tws for sleeping


----------



## gourab1995

baskingshark said:


> @gourab1995 since you are finding an IEM for sleeping, coincidentally, Azla is launching an IEM specifically for sleep, called the ASE-500
> 
> Apparently the shell is covered with some soft silicone material.
> 
> ...



Looks enticing, hope it's available here


----------



## gourab1995

chinmie said:


> yes.. nowadays it's better to buy small tws for sleeping


I dont like the fact im exposed to bluetooth while sleeping for long durations possibly if i forget to take them out. 
Yes I'm one of those..


----------



## Carpet

gourab1995 said:


> I dont like the fact im exposed to bluetooth while sleeping for long durations possibly if i forget to take them out.
> Yes I'm one of those..


Lets not worry that the squeezing your skull with earphones, glasses etc. might compress your brain!

Or that aluminium may be associated with Alzheimer's.

Wrapping you head in it may contribute towards belief in conspiracy theories.

At least that's what the voices tell me!


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> @gourab1995 since you are finding an IEM for sleeping, coincidentally, Azla is launching an IEM specifically for sleep, called the ASE-500
> 
> Apparently the shell is covered with some soft silicone material.
> 
> ...



This is an exemplary discovery!


----------



## Jmop

Finally cracked my HiBy Pro 3 Saber, I know they got an upgrade on the way out. Lemme tell ya, this player, this player does balanced right. Great staging, punchy, immersive, controlled, a touch lush.. There's just so much to listen to out of the balanced port compared to single-ended. I probably won't be testing an AP80 variant due to it's poor battery life which defeats the purpose of DAPs like these.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Finally cracked my HiBy Pro 3 Saber, I know they got an upgrade on the way out. Lemme tell ya, this player, this player does balanced right. Great staging, punchy, immersive, controlled, a touch lush.. There's just so much to listen to out of the balanced port compared to single-ended. I probably won't be testing an AP80 variant due to it's poor battery life which defeats the purpose of DAPs like these.



I still get a couple days out of my AP80 Pro X (though I only listen when travelling and daily walks). I think the sound difference might be jarring to you, though, if HiBy DAPs are as warm and lush as the reviews I read. Hidizs house sound seems to prioritise clarity and separation over lush, warmth, and low-end impact. I hear these traits in both their IEMs and DAP.


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> I still get a couple days out of my AP80 Pro X (though I only listen when travelling and daily walks). I think the sound difference might be jarring to you, though, if HiBy DAPs are as warm and lush as the reviews I read. Hidizs house sound seems to prioritise clarity and separation over lush, warmth, and low-end impact. I hear these traits in both their IEMs and DAP.


The HiBy is certainly warmer than strictly neutral but it's mostly due to the mid bass lift, though it's tastefully done. I read that the Hidizs is actually more mid-centric which does entice me a bit admittedly. I really love vocals that have body due to note weight.


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 2, 2022)

It's something like 2 weeks now, I do some IEM rolling between 50€ Truthear Zero and my usual Vision Ears EXT, Sennheiser IE600 and IE 900 ...
I must say, that the Truthear Zero makes me feeling something rather uncomfortable that the sound quality gap is, in fact, rather tiny in a Bluetooth Mode with a Ifi Go Blu as receiver compared to my favourites IEM.
Basically, I have spent 50€ just to be comforted that Chi Fi IEM, even with a very nice frequency response range (very near the Harman target, which should please 65% of the people) should still miss some impacts/speed, high frequencies details, maybe generate some artefacts due to a lack of research with the inside chambers, ... and probably some other parameters which should all lead to some unrealistic tonal balance or musical feeling.
=> and the real life is far from the theory, the names of the brands and the price you pay to afford an IEM......
The Vision Ears EXT is maybe for sound quality the real winner (some more details) ... but, as I already had twice an issue with some drivers failures of the EXT (changed under warranty), I think, I will use the EXT only in my office and use mostly everywhere else outside/trips/holidays, the TruthEar Zero ... for sure, I won't mind to break or lose it.

Sound Quality level of these 50€ IEM will make me uncomfortable from now, to spend 20 to 50 times more in the future in high quality IEMs.


----------



## Carpet

I now have the SuperTFZ Force 1 and the 7Hz Salnotes Zero incoming, along with a couple of cheap single DDs that are probably going to end up as Xmas presents. Otherwise just waiting on H30 feedback, seeing what deals are in 11/11 sales and hoping NZ dollar bounces back a bit before November.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 2, 2022)

Who's feeling rich?





https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/gold-planar-gl-amt16

Gold Planar GL-AMT16.
Fool's gold to spend TOTL money on the Gold Planar brand that didn't deliver too much in the past?

The 15.5 mm AMT (Air Motion Transformer) diaphragm is interesting though. Curiosity has its limits though, especially when it comes to kidney-selling eye-watering obscene prices! But anyone has any experience with this driver type?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 2, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I now have the SuperTFZ Force 1 and the 7Hz Salnotes Zero incoming, along with a couple of cheap single DDs that are probably going to end up as Xmas presents. Otherwise just waiting on H30 feedback, seeing what deals are in 11/11 sales and hoping NZ dollar bounces back a bit before November.


The Force......ya... one of my all time favorites of the year. Did you get the color or clear? And the 7Hz Zero,  actually I get in trouble for hyping that one up in this thread, so I’ll be quite......still all I will say is prepare! I can’t even think of two better choices for the $.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ian91 said:


> I asked Joseph from Shuoer the other day and he said the FR is the same...I didn't dig any further.


Ok, well I must have got it from a retail site that was including the filters (maybe) as an extra to say such nonsense then. Be happy to send the link. I don’t make this stuff up? They said it has a different treble tune, but maybe they are having you create the tune with aftermarket filters......I will investigate further? I wouldn’t be surprised?


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> Ok, well I must have got it from a retail site that was including the filters (maybe) as an extra to say such nonsense then. Be happy to send the link. I don’t make this stuff up? They said it has a different treble tune, but maybe they are having you create the tune with aftermarket filters......I will investigate further? I wouldn’t be surprised?



I'm not sure. I certainly wasn't trying to catch you out by the way! The lack of marketing clarity over the matter has made me lose interest already. If you're claiming iteration with labels like 'Pro' you need be transparent and clear with your marketing and it shouldn't take consumer detective work to establish the facts.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 2, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I asked Joseph from Shuoer the other day and he said the FR is the same...I didn't dig any further.







Also.........

“LETSHUOER S12 Pro comes equipped with a large 14.8mm planar magnetic driver. It delivers quality sound with the S12 Pro reproducing the minutest of the details from our music precisely. After professional tuning adjustments, S12 Pro complements different genres of music such as Jazz, Pop, EDM, and Rock. The pair has got an updated nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12 model.”



Ask him if this is all nonsense, the vent hole and the filter?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 2, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure. I certainly wasn't trying to catch you out by the way! The lack of marketing clarity over the matter has made me lose interest already. If you're claiming iteration with labels like 'Pro' you need be transparent and clear with your marketing and it shouldn't take consumer detective work to establish the facts.


No, ha, I’m totally with you on this one. I just want to know the truth. And yes, it is strange how some places have it as a different enhancement, while other retail sites say nothing? I mean wouldn’t you want to tell the world if it was more than a cable? But I’m suspecting your right. Due to the picture I found of a tuning kit with filters. But what about the vent hole?


I have to laugh.......now!







“After professional tuning adjustments, S12 Pro complements different genres of music such as Jazz, Pop, EDM, and Rock. The pair has got an updated nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12 model.”

1) You are the professional tuner!
2) The updated nozzle filter, you are professionally responsible for! Haha


----------



## ian91

Redcarmoose said:


> Also.........
> 
> LETSHUOER S12 Pro comes equipped with a large 14.8mm planar magnetic driver. It delivers quality sound with the S12 Pro reproducing the minutest of the details from our music precisely. After professional tuning adjustments, S12 Pro complements different genres of music such as Jazz, Pop, EDM, and Rock. The pair has got an updated nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12 model.
> 
> ...



His words were, "The main thing is that the FR is the same", this implies that 'minor things' have changed. The question is what do they mean by 'tuning adjustments' and does that only refer to their using an 'updated nozzle filter' that may be acoustically similar but in place for some other purpose. The fact I am having to dissect marketing speak to establish what's different is enough for me to move on. I won't be bothering him again on the matter and will just wait for a public statement, if they feel the need.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 2, 2022)

ian91 said:


> His words were, "The main thing is that the FR is the same", this implies that 'minor things' have changed. The question is what do they mean by 'tuning adjustments' and does that only refer to their using an 'updated nozzle filter' that may be acoustically similar but in place for some other purpose. The fact I am having to dissect marketing speak to establish what's different is enough for me to move on. I won't be bothering him again on the matter and will just wait for a public statement, if they feel the need.


Yes, don’t bother him. The S12 Pro is only a cable difference in the end....and one more new color. You my friend are right!


----------



## BigGearHunter

newworld666 said:


> It's something like 2 weeks now, I do some IEM rolling between 50€ Truthear Zero and my usual Vision Ears EXT, Sennheiser IE600 and IE 900 ...
> I must say, that the Truthear Zero makes me feeling something rather uncomfortable that the sound quality gap is, in fact, rather tiny in a Bluetooth Mode with a Ifi Go Blu as receiver compared to my favourites IEM.
> Basically, I have spent 50€ just to be comforted that Chi Fi IEM, even with a very nice frequency response range (very near the Harman target, which should please 65% of the people) should still miss some impacts/speed, high frequencies details, maybe generate some artefacts due to a lack of research with the inside chambers, ... and probably some other parameters which should all lead to some unrealistic tonal balance or musical feeling.
> => and the real life is far from the theory, the names of the brands and the price you pay to afford an IEM......
> ...


The Truthear Zero is basically a meme at this point


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> I now have the SuperTFZ Force 1 and the 7Hz Salnotes Zero incoming, along with a couple of cheap single DDs that are probably going to end up as Xmas presents. Otherwise just waiting on H30 feedback, seeing what deals are in 11/11 sales and hoping NZ dollar bounces back a bit before November.


Salnotes Zero...grain in the highs and NO mid bass. If that's your gig, you'll be in heaven.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The Force......ya... one of my all time favorites of the year. Did you get the color or clear? And the 7Hz Zero,  actually I get in trouble for hyping that one up in this thread, so I’ll be quite......still all I will say is prepare! I can’t even think of two better choices for the $.


The place I ordered from only had the coloured version. I like that ones appearance better anyway. The 7Hz Zero has so many good reviews that I'm curious to hear it too.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Who's feeling rich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we shouldn't be expecting an upcoming review from you on this one? 😉

The only experience I have with Gold Planar is harvesting the drivers out if a pair of GL2000s that I bought used after the stock wiring in one cup failed for the second time.

I used the drivers in an over ear DIY project that turned out great. Those over ears are still in use by my brother who really seems to dig them. I will say that I don't think the folks over at Gold Planar did a very good job at taking full advantage the caoabilities of those drivers which are actually very capable planar units.

So $2k+ for a planar IEM from these guys? I'll take a pass for now...


----------



## KokushiTsumo

baskingshark said:


> Who's feeling rich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just need a couple of youtubers making a nice video about them


----------



## InvisibleInk

baskingshark said:


> Who's feeling rich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they sponsor a tour of that, I'll sign up for it


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Salnotes Zero...grain in the highs and NO mid bass. If that's your gig, you'll be in heaven.


Crinacle's collabs have gotten stale by now IMO, it's the same sub bass neutral tuning with anemic mid bass

I know too much mid bass results in bleed but let me have some body.

Crinacle: Nope, I love my thin bass.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

WAON303 said:


> Crinacle's collabs have gotten stale by now IMO, it's the same sub bass neutral tuning with anemic mid bass
> 
> I know too much mid bass results in bleed but let me have some body.
> 
> Crinacle: Nope, I love my thin bass.


Seems like all IEMs today NEED to be tuned like that or else people will automatically call it out for being crap once they see the graph (ofc without having heard it).


----------



## BigGearHunter

WAON303 said:


> Crinacle's collabs have gotten stale by now IMO, it's the same sub bass neutral tuning with anemic mid bass
> 
> I know too much mid bass results in bleed but let me have some body.
> 
> Crinacle: Nope, I love my thin bass.


Now? It got stale by the third collab or so, we're way past the point of Crin collabs being stale


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Oct 2, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I'm not sure. I certainly wasn't trying to catch you out by the way! The lack of marketing clarity over the matter has made me lose interest already. If you're claiming iteration with labels like 'Pro' you need be transparent and clear with your marketing and it shouldn't take consumer detective work to establish the facts.



I really like Letshuoer. I own their S12s and their EJ07Ms and think both are great performers and well worth their respective price tags. Letshuoer has quickly become one of my favorite IEM brands to watch and I like the fact that they are ambitious and willing to take risks with unique ideas and tunings and will continue to follow their products. 

That said, they bungled this S12 Pro issue pretty thoroughly. Whether one wants to ascribe it to poor marketing, confusion, mistakes, an unwillingness to be transparent or whatever else, they really couldn't have done much worse on this one, IMO. Leaving customers unsure of what if anything was changed doesn't just cause problems for them on this rodeo, but on future launches of revisions which customers are now likely going to be potentially wary about. 

Even if it turns out that there is some meaningful change to the S12 Pro, the prelaunch confusion has already done significant damage in that respect. If it turns out that there is not significant tuning revision and "pro" just means the addition of a modular cable and new colors then it's likely the problems get worse.

Letshuoer should just do the smart thing and release a very clear and concise statement through as many outlets as possible announcing EXACTLY what is different on the S12 Pro model. It would take someone all of 15 minutes to write it up, post it on their website, and email it to their dustributors. Damage control done. Seems obvious, doesn't it?

I won't speculate why they haven't done that yet as it serves no real purpose. Color me disappointed in a company I have grown to really like.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I really like Letshuoer. I own their S12s and their EJ07Ms and think both are great performers and well worth their respective price tags. Letshuoer has quickly become one of my favorite IEM brands to watch and I like the fact that they are ambitious and willing to take risks with unique ideas and tunings and will continue to follow their products.
> 
> That said, they bungled this S12 Pro issue pretty thoroughly. Whether one wants to ascribe it to poor marketing, confusion, mistakes, an unwillingness to be transparent or whatever else, they really couldn't have done much worse on this one, IMO. Leaving customers unsure of what if anything was changed doesn't just cause problems for them on this rodeo, but on future launches of revisions which customers are now likely going to be potentially wary about.
> 
> ...


Yeah like the transparency of the KL tuning ever happened don't hold you breath seems to be history of miscommunication!


----------



## Poganin

BigGearHunter said:


> It got stale by the third collab or so


By the third collab? It was already awful with TinHiFi P1, whose tuning was "fixed" by him. The mids were king on that one (thanks to the driver, most likely), but there was no sub-bass at all and mid bass was barely there.


----------



## jmwant

Penon said:


> *Aune Flamingo *​*32Bit/768k DSD512 Coaxial USB DAC Audiophile Tube Headphone Amplifier*​
> Vacuum tube
> 
> Op-amp
> ...


Would be a nice addition for bedroom speaker setup. Why is the bt version+ remote is cheaper than the bt without remote?


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> @gourab1995 since you are finding an IEM for sleeping, coincidentally, Azla is launching an IEM specifically for sleep, called the ASE-500
> 
> Apparently the shell is covered with some soft silicone material.
> 
> ...


It looks so comfy and non- durable at the same time.


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> It looks so comfy and non- durable at the same time.


You mean, like a marshmallow?


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> You mean, like a marshmallow?


It would have been the perfect name for this model. 😄


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 2, 2022)

The new Tempotec V6 DAP is on Kickstarter and worth investing in. There are great deals for a couple of days still and it comes with a case and SD card. A thread has been started here:-

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-variations-v6-dsd512-android-hifi-music-player.965127/


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> The new Tempotec V6 DAP is on Kickstarter and worth investing in. There are great deals for a couple of days still and it comes with a case and SD card. A thread has been started here:-
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-variations-v6-dsd512-android-hifi-music-player.965127/


Kickstarter thread for Tempotec Variations V6 DAP

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...i-music-player?ref=discovery&term=tempotec v6


----------



## InvisibleInk

dharmasteve said:


> Kickstarter thread for Tempotec Variations V6 DAP
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/166046126/tempotec-variations-v6-dsd512-android-hifi-music-player?ref=discovery&term=tempotec v6



Audio hardware and price is generally good, but Android is antiquated and unlikely to be updated. No go for me.


----------



## ChrisOc

InvisibleInk said:


> Audio hardware and price is generally good, but Android is antiquated and unlikely to be updated. No go for me.


This is the dilemma, the more recent android operating systems cost more, which increases the price, so the choice is latest ( or later OS) more money or earlier OS less money.

As you said, the audio hardware is good, hopefully the sound quality is worthwhile and like a few older android DAPs the software would still be relevant for a few years, if not updated.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Redcarmoose said:


> Also.........
> 
> “LETSHUOER S12 Pro comes equipped with a large 14.8mm planar magnetic driver. It delivers quality sound with the S12 Pro reproducing the minutest of the details from our music precisely. After professional tuning adjustments, S12 Pro complements different genres of music such as Jazz, Pop, EDM, and Rock. The pair has got an updated nozzle filter for a minor tuning upgrade over the Original S12 model.”
> 
> ...


indeed...a bit strange....yet, whats confirm is that nozzle mesh is different....and imo it can inflict on sound, especially treble...for vent holes i think theyr are same 2 than OG S12.
Ian graph S!2pro and it look like this:





other S12 graph look like this:




but i dont know about precision of these graphs....

yet this i know:
S12 pro:




S12:


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the 7Hz Salnotes Zero is up on Head-Fi and my blog.


----------



## o0genesis0o

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> indeed...a bit strange....yet, whats confirm is that nozzle mesh is different....and imo it can inflict on sound, especially treble...for vent holes i think theyr are same 2 than OG S12.
> Ian graph S!2pro and it look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that, LETSHUOER reduces the aggressiveness of the S12. If it's true, it seems like a winner to me. S12 cable is one of my favourite. Very robust and easy to handle.

How much are they charging for the S12 pro?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

o0genesis0o said:


> Look at that, LETSHUOER reduces the aggressiveness of the S12. If it's true, it seems like a winner to me. S12 cable is one of my favourite. Very robust and easy to handle.
> 
> How much are they charging for the S12 pro?


well, its 160$. Modular cable was suppose to be the big deal, but if this new mesh or god know what make it smoother on top, it sure become BIG winner.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/letshuoer-s12-pro

its exactly for this reason I adore Tangzu Zetian Wu. Smooth like butter upper mids and overall treble and balance.


----------



## Redcarmoose

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> indeed...a bit strange....yet, whats confirm is that nozzle mesh is different....and imo it can inflict on sound, especially treble...for vent holes i think theyr are same 2 than OG S12.
> Ian graph S!2pro and it look like this:
> 
> 
> ...





Good work...hmm.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Redcarmoose said:


> Good work...hmm.


lol chifi detective at your service mate!


----------



## jmwant

dharmasteve said:


> Kickstarter thread for Tempotec Variations V6 DAP
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/166046126/tempotec-variations-v6-dsd512-android-hifi-music-player?ref=discovery&term=tempotec v6


That's very good pricing considering most of the Android daps are over $350. Hope the the Android version support the apps for atleast 3years.


----------



## newworld666

dharmasteve said:


> The new Tempotec V6 DAP is on Kickstarter and worth investing in. There are great deals for a couple of days still and it comes with a case and SD card. A thread has been started here:-
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tempotec-variations-v6-dsd512-android-hifi-music-player.965127/



Pity, but no DLNA support, no PowerampEQ or Wavelet compatibility (need android 10) make this dap less interesting though some other features are looking nice for the price.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Crinacle's collabs have gotten stale by now IMO, it's the same sub bass neutral tuning with anemic mid bass
> 
> I know too much mid bass results in bleed but let me have some body.
> 
> Crinacle: Nope, I love my thin bass.


EXACTLY. Couldn't have described it better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My last night with my best IEM's. I'll be going to sleep with my DUNU EST 112 for the last time. I have to send them off in the mail, as I sold them to fund an iBasso DX170 to replace my defunct Hiby R5 and R2, and the TANGZU Wu Zetian. I will miss thee EST! You have been so good to me.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 3, 2022)

First momentary impressions:
*Kinera Celest Gumiho
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-gumiho*

Well, it's amazing what it does for the price asked. Elevated slightly steely treble but truly only slight off timbre. Actually I'm aboard for this style of BA relief adds. Really as far as recent budget IEMs go................it's the antithesis of the Salenotes Zero (from the midrange on up).........where it has involvement and small detail elements...........itemized. Why?.............Less cohesive than the oneness the Zero is doing, but this style is what you pay for. Surprisingly little soundstage projections out into the treble and midrange placement? Bass is balanced...........heck the whole signature is somewhat balanced, though so far not overly warm, but warm? Really good mids with seemingly correct pinna-gain and vocal placement in the mix.

Packaging is really all that and more.......don't think I have ever seen this level of package presentation at this price point.......they went way overboard on it?


----------



## Michelleho0808

Redcarmoose said:


> First momentary impressions:
> *Kinera Celest Gumiho
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-gumiho*
> 
> ...


design looks good


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 3, 2022)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/michelleho0808.564912/

Well, originally they were to come in eight styles, a flat black, a flat black with drawing, a flat white and a flat white with drawing. Then glossy of all four too. To tell you the truth, I thought I would like the glossy black, but the glossy black with drawing is better in person. The company gave up on making any flat versions as it was too much trouble to get the finish even. The finish is super shinny, the shape is on the small size but they fit fine. What is interesting is how big the air vents on the side are, plus light comes in from the 2 pin whole which you can almost see inside the IEM. The cable mounts work well, the fit is close to the ear.

I might guess that there will be a variation of reviews on them. I have read 2 reviews and they were very different. Still my pair are not burned-in. And....I only listened for a moment, my opinion could change on them.


----------



## FlacFan

ChrisOc said:


> This is the dilemma, the more recent android operating systems cost more, which increases the price, so the choice is latest ( or later OS) more money or earlier OS less money.
> 
> As you said, the audio hardware is good, hopefully the sound quality is worthwhile and like a few older android DAPs the software would still be relevant for a few years, if not updated.


Hmm...not exactly. It's those apps like Google Play, Google Mail etc which you can distribute with a device only if you pay for the license. Other than that the core Android is free.

Cheers.


----------



## kmmbd

Now this is a crossover I didn't see coming: Dunu X ZReviews. 2dB sub bass boost anyone?


----------



## baskingshark

Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!

SIMGOT EN1000 

$190 USD

DLC and beryllium plated composite DD

I suspect the "tunable plugs" function as impedance adapters? The FR just seems to change around the upper mids/treble region only (assuming store graph can be trusted).

















https://www.aliexpress.com/i/3256804467634099.html


----------



## ChrisOc

FlacFan said:


> Hmm...not exactly. It's those apps like Google Play, Google Mail etc which you can distribute with a device only if you pay for the license. Other than that the core Android is free.
> 
> Cheers.


I am sure you are perfectly correct, except you may have misunderstood my point.

My point is that the DAP manufacturers make you pay for the more recent Android OS. As to the reason for the increased cost of the DAP with more recent Android OS, I do not know.


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> First momentary impressions:
> *Kinera Celest Gumiho
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-gumiho*
> 
> ...


Nice artwork on the box. It certainly looks way above something you'd expect to come with a $50 IEM.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 3, 2022)

kmmbd said:


> Now this is a crossover I didn't see coming: Dunu X ZReviews. 2dB sub bass boost anyone?


The Z Reviews influence will be upon a new DUNU SA6 rendition, most likely!



baskingshark said:


> Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!
> 
> SIMGOT EN1000
> 
> ...






They are sending me one, it should be interesting!


Also the EM2R.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!
> 
> SIMGOT EN1000
> 
> ...


Ooooo, PRETTY! I wonder if DLC and Beryllium offers any real benefits or if they're just stacking buzzwords to push marketing. The tunable plugs are cute but it's effectively a cable with interchangeable plugs that are all 3.5mm SE. Not so good if you want to go balanced.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 3, 2022)

I bet you they are using some Ohm resistors in them plugs which would give you different treble tunings. Thats the only thing that I can think of how that works. Though I hope that is not the actual upper mid tuning. Lol.


----------



## SartWaiting

Dsnuts said:


> I bet you they are using some Ohm resistors in them plugs which would give you different treble tunings


It looks like the truth. 



I'm surprised that no one has done this before.


----------



## o0genesis0o

kmmbd said:


> Now this is a crossover I didn't see coming: Dunu X ZReviews. 2dB sub bass boost anyone?



Jezz, even old guard of the field like Dunu jumps on the collab bandwagon. What a time to be alive (/s). Any news about the unit being retuned?



baskingshark said:


> Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!
> 
> SIMGOT EN1000
> 
> ...



Maybe bass pot on the cable like JH Audio? (different implementation, of course)


----------



## Carpet

SartWaiting said:


> It looks like the truth.
> I'm surprised that no one has done this before.


Must try that 30 ohm impedance adapter I got for the AS16Pro on the AQ4. Playtime!


----------



## PhonoPhi

SartWaiting said:


> IIt looks like the truth.
> I'm surprised that no one has done this before.


More surprising then that variable volume impedance adaptors (resistors) are not used.
Then a simple volume control adaptor is a variable resistor (typically 1 kOhm). It can work wonders with low-impedance multi-driver IEMs


----------



## Redcarmoose

The cables have 4 contacts so balanced could be an option with the correct adapter. 


Carpet said:


> Ooooo, PRETTY! I wonder if DLC and Beryllium offers any real benefits or if they're just stacking buzzwords to push marketing. The tunable plugs are cute but it's effectively a cable with interchangeable plugs that are all 3.5mm SE. Not so good if you want to go balanced.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/budget-beauty-iems-simgot-king-wonder-en1000.963067/


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> The Z Reviews influence will be upon a new DUNU SA6 rendition, most likely!


Interesting thing on Z tuning, the last one he did (z12?) graphwise it looks like very minor difference compared to the OG but some review definitely hear the difference and some react pretty positively to it.


----------



## kmmbd

Not impressed with the "modular cable" on the Letshouer Z12. The 4.4mm plug is already cutting out and adding distortion to the bass. No issues with the 2.5mm plug so far, but I am afraid of swapping connectors lest I ruin the modular system altogether. 

I have probably swapped terminations 4 or 5 times, but this has already caused issues. As a comparison, I have swapped connectors on the DUNU DUW-02S frequently over the past year or so, without a single issue. That makes the Z12 cable's modular system all the more disappointing.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 3, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Interesting thing on Z tuning, the last one he did (z12?) graphwise it looks like very minor difference compared to the OG but some review definitely hear the difference and some react pretty positively to it.


Maybe the new DUNU SA6 will have a DD? I’m joking, of course.
Now I only heard him say he was possibly doing the SA6.....that’s all I know? Then that collaboration meme shows up, so I’m guessing.


----------



## baskingshark

Tanchjim OLA Bass Edition has been released.

$42.99 USD













https://www.facebook.com/tanchjim/p...tjsbXApCRUS1Ruj3hKTgKgmP8phj9hGy1maAC3iRnurtl


Sadly, it looks like the shells haven't been changed from the original version. Quite a lot of consumers had fit issues due to the round shell and short nozzle.


----------



## superuser1

nymz said:


> *Tripowin Rhombus*


How did you find the mid bass? I am wondering why it is wooly for me when I use an aftermarket balanced cable, however not so much on the SE side of things. Do you have a similar experience?


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Tanchjim OLA Bass Edition has been released.
> 
> $42.99 USD
> 
> ...



What’s that o-ring on the nozzle? Maybe band-aid solution to the fit problem?

These IEMs look fancier on picture than in real life for sure


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

baskingshark said:


> Tanchjim OLA Bass Edition has been released.
> 
> $42.99 USD
> 
> ...


Will wait on it to see how they much clarity they have on the bass end !!! Waiting on your review.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Can't understand why the WHIZZER HE03D is not appreciate by the forum... All people talking about dynamic (and planars more recently) and this Dynamic driver technology is one of the best package on the 150€ price range


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> What’s that o-ring on the nozzle? Maybe band-aid solution to the fit problem?
> 
> These IEMs look fancier on picture than in real life for sure



Wow what eagle eyes you have! Yeah this o-ring thing wasn't on the original OLA!




SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> Will wait on it to see how they much clarity they have on the bass end !!! Waiting on your review.



Will probably be giving this a miss, the fit didn't agree with me on the original OLA.

The original OLA is very technical though, would be a good set for gaming even, and I daresay it could match the HZSound Heart Mirror in terms of technicalities. If you or the others are getting one, look forward to your opinions!


----------



## PROblemdetected

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My last night with my best IEM's. I'll be going to sleep with my DUNU EST 112 for the last time. I have to send them off in the mail, as I sold them to fund an iBasso DX170 to replace my defunct Hiby R5 and R2, and the TANGZU Wu Zetian. I will miss thee EST! You have been so good to me.


They are one of the best DUNUs for sure.
Sorry for your lost


----------



## Kenyon

ChrisOc said:


> I am sure you are perfectly correct, except you may have misunderstood my point.
> 
> My point is that the DAP manufacturers make you pay for the more recent Android OS. As to the reason for the increased cost of the DAP with more recent Android OS, I do not know.


The lack of updates is due to DAP manufacturers refusing to pay for the specialist dev work implementing the new drivers to the hardware at the Linux base level layer (though again not super costly considering DAP prices). 

The Android OS is free (on paper) but that only provides the source code (AOSP) which you can modify (as most phone manufacturers do) and pay the GMS license and other certification (which gets you access to services that in turn allow Google products such as chrome and mail to function “fully” (as @FlacFan notes) - so long as you pay for this service you also are under an obligation to bundle the Google suite of apps - competition issues). Most Android DAP manufacturers already pay this cost so that you can use core tech within the device such as payments, location, cloud storage, etc… and have familiar apps such as chrome on hand, so this issue in reality has little impact on the DAP OS updating issue. 

If you do need to update android you need to reference the chipset and other hardware in use and utilize multiple drivers at the low level software layer. Initially these are provided by the SOC and other hardware manufacturers like Qualcomm but to get the updates when android OS updates (usually after a grace period) you need to pay or have your own in house team to dev the AOSP. 

DAP manufacturers just use the base drivers provided from the hardware manufacturers and that is how they pass a limited certification that doesn’t allow for upgrades as they would break the hardware connection (in some cases this also triggers new certification testing which they will want to avoid). 

So the android OS model will depend on the actual chips and hardware within a device (price of chip, SLA, build dates, etc…) and what work the hardware manufacturers have done or provide. As you can imagine more recent or pricier chips are likely to be provided with more recent Android OS drivers on manufacturer supply. But to many hardware manufacturers this is not their job or priority and to Google there are too many combinations of hardware solutions for them to provide for them all. 

So the updates from Google are available - just the DAP manufacturers are unlikely to be provided with the manufacturer driver info in a timely manner, lack expertise, lack outside dev or service support funds, and also business wise lack a desire to spend to implement them as it provides another means to differentiate models and persuade the customer to take a higher model.


----------



## baskingshark

New ultra-budget dongle DAC/AMP from Moondrop:

The Moondrop Click

USD $19.99

Cables look non-detachable, but can't argue for the price. No mention of DAC chip. 3.5 mm only.


















https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804613214339.html


----------



## KokushiTsumo

No mention of which DAC chip they use.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

KokushiTsumo said:


> No mention of which DAC chip they use.



That's all bad.


----------



## nraymond

Kenyon said:


> The lack of updates is due to DAP manufacturers refusing to pay for the specialist dev work implementing the new drivers to the hardware at the Linux base level layer (though again not super costly considering DAP prices).
> 
> The Android OS is free (on paper) but that only provides the source code (AOSP) which you can modify (as most phone manufacturers do) and pay the GMS license and other certification (which gets you access to services that in turn allow Google products such as chrome and mail to function “fully” (as @FlacFan notes) - so long as you pay for this service you also are under an obligation to bundle the Google suite of apps - competition issues). Most Android DAP manufacturers already pay this cost so that you can use core tech within the device such as payments, location, cloud storage, etc… and have familiar apps such as chrome on hand, so this issue in reality has little impact on the DAP OS updating issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, that does help to explain the behind-the-scenes issues affecting DAP makers. One thing I'm still confused about though is why DAPs are released with anything other than Android 11 at this point though... I can understand an older DAP being stuck with an older Android release because a DAP maker lacks the expertise or desire to spend the time/money to update/support an older product, but I don't get why a new product would come out with an older Android version. For instance, we have very affordable Android gaming handhelds getting released with Android 11, and they cost well below what these Android DAPs cost:

https://www.goretroid.com/products/retroid-pocket-3-handheld-retro-gaming-system


----------



## mndless

nraymond said:


> Thanks for the info, that does help to explain the behind-the-scenes issues affecting DAP makers. One thing I'm still confused about though is why DAPs are released with anything other than Android 11 at this point though... I can understand an older DAP being stuck with an older Android release because a DAP maker lacks the expertise or desire to spend the time/money to update/support an older product, but I don't get why a new product would come out with an older Android version. For instance, we have very affordable Android gaming handhelds getting released with Android 11, and they cost well below what these Android DAPs cost:
> 
> https://www.goretroid.com/products/retroid-pocket-3-handheld-retro-gaming-system


My best guess, aside from hardware requirements for CPU and RAM being higher, is that newer versions of Android are more difficult to modify the audio path in. Android does weird things with the audio processing path which can make it difficult to actually realize a device-wide EQ, along with per-app clock and bit depth adjustment for the DAC circuit. Companies that produce phones with discrete DAC and amp circuits typically charge a premium over those that just use the integrated Qualcomm DAC. My guess is that it takes some effort to ensure that everything works properly and routes to the discrete DAC in a reliable way. Given that most DAPs feature balanced output circuits that use a matched pair of DAC+amp chips, I'd expect that to be even more annoying to code drivers and software controls for. My guess is that a lot of the work has already been done for older versions of Android and they're reluctant to try to port it to newer versions which have stronger OS security restrictions.


----------



## Kenyon

nraymond said:


> Thanks for the info, that does help to explain the behind-the-scenes issues affecting DAP makers. One thing I'm still confused about though is why DAPs are released with anything other than Android 11 at this point though... I can understand an older DAP being stuck with an older Android release because a DAP maker lacks the expertise or desire to spend the time/money to update/support an older product, but I don't get why a new product would come out with an older Android version. For instance, we have very affordable Android gaming handhelds getting released with Android 11, and they cost well below what these Android DAPs cost:
> 
> https://www.goretroid.com/products/retroid-pocket-3-handheld-retro-gaming-system


I can only take a best guess here - so apologies in advance - but the DAP is limited as it will only go as high as the lowest rung of support for the hardware. Audio hardware (and software) manufacturers not known as being the fastest to update drivers to a stable level. I have producer/DJ friend’s running OS from 10 years ago due to software driver stability. Also the sales demand in absolute terms is low which when coupled with an audience that traditionally has not been so demanding on the software side but hardware focused has provided little incentive. 

The retroid handheld is using components that will have in reality a higher lowest rung. But in general, gamers have higher demands - which would include an up to date OS (I seem to recall a technical reason for this regarding Android gaming performance but it’s been a long day - will try and find the article and will come back to attach). If I remember (please correct me if I am wrong as I haven’t looked at one of those handhelds for a couple of years) Retroid use their own version of AOSP and produce their own firmware updates - even as a small company. 

So in truth there is no good reason I can think of (other than business decision) as to why it cannot be done - please do not take this as 💯 fact as there maybe something audio industry specific that I have overlooked.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New ultra-budget dongle DAC/AMP from Moondrop:
> 
> The Moondrop Click
> 
> ...


Looks good; specs are very solid.
Ordered for my dongle stable  to compare with Apple (super value, no matter how audiophiles try not to admit it).

As for the chip - it is secondary to overall engineering.
Case in point - ESS-based Shanling UA2 - there is a noise out of ESS (!!!), so god awful specs (which they do not publish, understandably), while some may like heavy distrortion of the "house signature". Coupled with reading the UA5 thread, with all the problems reported and not addressed, and the company ideas on  "software readiness" - Shanling is totally banned out of my audiophile universe forever.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!
> 
> SIMGOT EN1000
> 
> ...


It's a shame they didn't get any better at the response, that design is so comfortable. I had the EN700 Pros.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> Looks good; specs are very solid.
> Ordered for my dongle stable  to compare with Apple (super value, no matter how audiophiles try not to admit it).
> 
> As for the chip - it is secondary to overall engineering.
> Case in point - ESS-based Shanling UA2 - there is a noise out of ESS (!!!), so god awful specs (which they do not publish, understandably), while some may like heavy distrortion of the "house signature". Coupled with reading the UA5 thread, with all the problems reported and not addressed, and the company ideas on  "software readiness" - Shanling is totally banned out of my audiophile universe forever.



They miss output power and output impedance. Though I assume that Moondrop has done their homework and built something at least decent for their own IEMs.

Agree about the Apple dongle as well, though not for the audio output part (no doubt it is decent and arguably adequate for most, but it’s not be all end all like some try to make them to be). I’m impressed by its audio input side. Because of Apple dongle, I thought that every audio input interface has flat response from 20 to 20000hz. Oh no, my friends. I have tried some laptop inputs and the Creative X1 input, all of them roll off in the bass and treble, making frequency response measurement impossible.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> They miss output power and output impedance. Though I assume that Moondrop has done their homework and built something at least decent for their own IEMs.
> 
> Agree about the Apple dongle as well, though not for the audio output part (no doubt it is decent and arguably adequate for most, but it’s not be all end all like some try to make them to be). I’m impressed by its audio input side. Because of Apple dongle, I thought that every audio input interface has flat response from 20 to 20000hz. Oh no, my friends. I have tried some laptop inputs and the Creative X1 input, all of them roll off in the bass and treble, making frequency response measurement impossible.


Very good points.

I assume the power is at par with the Apple dongle that is sufficient for most well-behaved IEMs (and I would not ask for more for the money, I have E1DA sg3 as the power beast that I must be sure to be software limiited).

The output impedance would be more complex. The mantra of the lowest being better is a good starting point. Then starting to use impedance adapters recently and getting good synergies, I got more open to different impedance values as well, for dongles being different and providing diverse synergies.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-audio-os133-adapter-module.26090/reviews#review-29322


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-audio-os133-adapter-module.26090/reviews#review-29322


Where does "amplifier" come from? A cable extender is a cable extender. How can it change one's perception of music propelled by imagination is totally wild open, but the functionalities fall under legal definitions 

P. S. I will likely get one out of curiousity, it is not far in price from $15-$20 good cable adaptors/extenders, and I do need one. It will be my first Penon item, since I am usually not into sponsoring hype-related entities...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 4, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Where does "amplifier" come from? A cable extender is a cable extender. How can it change one's perception of music propelled by imagination is totally wild open, but the functionalities fall under legal definitions
> 
> P. S. I will likely get one out of curiousity, it is not far in price from $15-$20 good cable adaptors/extenders, and I do need one. It will be my first Penon item, since I am usually not into sponsoring hype-related entities...


Right, if you read the review it’s fairly non-biased, even from a cable believer which I am. Any non-cable-believers would be better to skip the write-up as to not waist time or life effort. It is a new product and from the manufacturer. Just skip reading it, you will probably have a much better day in the end.

If you read the review in its entirely it’s self-explaining. 

I explain how it does work, but it doesn’t work in every situation, really my best luck was with a bright source and a bright cable but relatively neutral IEM. I envision a day when there will be two part cables as regular things. Half dark, half brighter, then you have four modules and mix and match. The effect is small, realize it’s half of a cable effect change anyway, so it’s small. But it’s basically like adding a little copper to a brighter silver cable in the end. It will tune down a fraction of the silver response, but it won’t work in extreme situations.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, if you read the review it’s fairly non-biased, even from a cable believer which I am. Any non-cable-believers would be better to skip the write-up as to not waist time or life effort. It is a new product and from the manufacturer. Just skip reading it, you will probably have a much better day in the end.
> 
> If you read the review in its entirely it’s self-explaining.
> 
> I explain how it does work, but it doesn’t work in every situation, really my best luck was with a bright source and a bright cable but relatively neutral IEM. I envision a day when there will be two part cables as regular things. Half dark, half brighter, then you have four modules and mix and match. The effect is small, realize it’s half of a cable effect change anyway, so it’s small. But it’s basically like adding a little copper to a brighter silver cable in the end. It will tune down a fraction of the silver response, but it won’t work in extreme situations.


I understand your points and what you present and describe.
"Amplifier" is an active device that is not the case for the cable not to confuse people and to put Penon to legal challenges.

Also, it should not be "half" of the cable effect.
8 cm is 1/15 of usual 120-cm cables, if my math is right, so people should be very perceptive to feel it


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 4, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> I understand your points and what you present and describe.
> "Amplifier" is an active device that is not the case for the cable not to confuse people and to put Penon to legal challenges.
> 
> Also, it should not be "half" of the cable effect.
> 8 cm is 1/15 of usual 120 cm, cables, if my math is right, so people should be very perceptive to feel it


Well, I put amplifier as a word in there? I personally think I can use any word I want. It’s just a review, it’s not a legally binding agreement, it’s a simple stretch of a writer who is trying to explain something in audio which is relatively new. It’s an amplifier accessory as it’s not really a cable to the IEMs. I may take out that word it two places if someone else besides you tells me it’s wrong or misleading? Really the two places the word is use is inconsequential to the meaning of the review, it shouldn’t ruffle your feathers that much?

It’s totally subjective, as when I put the 2X share cable in-front of the regular OS133 cable it didn’t seem to do anything.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 4, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> I understand your points and what you present and describe.
> "Amplifier" is an active device that is not the case for the cable not to confuse people and to put Penon to legal challenges.
> 
> Also, it should not be "half" of the cable effect.
> 8 cm is 1/15 of usual 120-cm cables, if my math is right, so people should be very perceptive to feel it


I am not sure how to quantify the phenomenon, so I use the simple cooking methods (amounts) to describe the effects. I just go by what I hear, at times it made a little change and at times it didn’t do anything, depending on equipment used.

I knew writing such a review would put me at risk of getting my arm chopped off.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, I put amplifier as a word in there? I personally think I can use any word I want. It’s just a review, it’s not a legally binding agreement, it’s a simple stretch of a writer who is trying to explain something in audio which is relatively new. It’s an amplifier accessory as it’s not really a cable to the IEMs. I may take out that word it two places if someone else besides you tells me it’s wrong or misleading? Really the two places the word is use is inconsequential to the meaning of the review, it shouldn’t ruffle your feathers that much?
> 
> It’s totally subjective, as when I put the 2X share cable in-front of the regular OS133 cable it didn’t seem to do anything.


If one uses words arbitrary - then words lose their meaning... I will end the conversation here not to chop your arms and other body parts...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

On a different note, I ordered this adaptor.

If Penon or XINHS or someone else would make the same with two variable resistors in-between (0 to 50 Ohm, and 0 to 200-500 Ohm) for $15-20 more, it would be really great audiophile product to enjoy variations in multi-driver IEMs.

P. S. Edited "0" instead of "1" Ohm for the starting range of variable adaptors.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-audio-os133-adapter-module.26090/reviews#review-29322



Hi Red, I don’t get it. This is a short cable that attach to IEM cable on one side and source on the other side? If one wants, say, 4.4 to 2.5, wouldn’t a ddHifi adapter more convenient than a long cable? Btw, that’s a long review article for a piece of utility, friend. I admire your enthusiasm for these small and affordable items.

Out of curiosity, what gear so you use the most often, knowing that you have lots of stuffs?


----------



## Redcarmoose

PhonoPhi said:


> On a different note, I ordered this adaptor.
> 
> If Penon or XINHS or someone else would make the same with two variable resistors in-between (1 to 50 Ohm, and 1 to 200-500 Ohm) for $15-20 more, it would be really great audiophile product to enjoy variations in multi-driver IEMs.


So did you order 4.4mm to 4.4mm? I mean I think someone could actually use the adapter aspect to go 2.5mm to 4.4mm and get the same audio effects but get the included adapter use? That’s the thing.....it’s in a way a cable and an adapter, in the outcome?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 4, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi Red, I don’t get it. This is a short cable that attach to IEM cable on one side and source on the other side? If one wants, say, 4.4 to 2.5, wouldn’t a ddHifi adapter more convenient than a long cable? Btw, that’s a long review article for a piece of utility, friend. I admire your enthusiasm for these small and affordable items.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what gear so you use the most often, knowing that you have lots of stuffs?


Just like you I hold my simple “silly” amplifiers/DACs as precious possessions. I don’t always use what sounds best (maybe what’s best with a particular IEM) as I’m matching sound signatures to gain understanding of IEM character normally. As maybe pointed out years ago the Sony WM1Z is both clear but bombastic lending it’s own ideas of sound. The WM1Z has a boosted and forward low-end plus an expanded (in soundstage) and throughly profound top end. The WM1A is more mid-centric and owns a faster bass, making the WM1Z’s bass slow by comparison. But I mostly use the WM1A, then the TA-ZH1ES to learn how its character works. And I will throw in at times the Shanling UA3, which strangely becomes the best playback once in a while. But I’m mainly trying to learn what characteristics are either pulled or pushed with different DAC/amps in relation to the IEM tested. I use MrWalkman’s firmware on both DAPs. The WM1Z will be brought out only if needed, like if I have a finicky IEM, where I need to add note weight or a style of warmth, the TA warmth is different as it doesn’t have to top end treble the WM1Z has.

To answer your question, absolutely your getting a tone slightly by the OS133. So, yes if you wanted a straight adapter then that may release less tone. Remember this effect is small and only noticed in certain situations, as I found at times it seemed to do very little, though if you had a brighter source and a bright cable it would add a noticeable tone to a relatively balanced warm/neutral IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 4, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Simgot has released an interesting IEM which is tunable - not via traditional nozzles or switches - but by different cable plugs!
> 
> SIMGOT EN1000
> 
> ...


yes, got one on the way since some time.

cable plug ''tuning'' aspect is what make me contact them.

i was guessing something similar to impedance adapter.

it that but surely more complex too.

there you go for detailed explaination (email answer copy paste from Simgot, publish on Chifi Love FB group a week ago):

"We have observed that the frequency response curves of the 3 plugs tested by some people are almost the same before 8khz, and the curves start to differ after 8khz. According to the conventional test method, this test curve is no problem and is reasonable. We guess that this is a frequency response test instrument with an internal resistance close to 0 ohms or a very small internal resistance.

You should also be curious, it stands to reason that the curve change after 9 khz will have little change in the sense of hearing. But why is the difference in the sense of hearing of the three plugs more obvious than the difference in the curve?

This is because the internal resistance of the actual player device (front-end device) will not be 0 ohms. At least a certain resistance value exists. The interchangeable tuning plug is a very interesting new technical means. The traditional frequency response test method has not considered this kind of plug. In order to truly distinguish the curve differences of the three heads in the frequency response test session, simulate the real hearing changes under the three heads. We specially changed the test environment and test methods for EN1000 [including other headphone models with interchangeable tuning plugs], and *deliberately added an additional resistance* to simulate the internal resistance of the player device. We call it [distribution resistance]. This resistance does not exist on the circuit of the plug. Instead, it is connected in series with the audio terminal (3.5mm) of the plug, and then connected to the test instrument. Without this resistor, the test results are similar to yours. In the presence of this resistance, the amplitude of the variation difference of the three plugs will be more obvious, and the sensitivity will change. After overlapping the three curves at the 1khz position, you will find that after the curve is at 5khz, the trend begins to have a significant difference in decline. This can also explain why there are obvious differences in the sense of hearing under the three plugs.''

Graph, in the other hand, worry me a bit. but we will see once more of us try them i guess!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 4, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> So did you order 4.4mm to 4.4mm? I mean I think someone could actually use the adapter aspect to go 2.5mm to 4.4mm and get the same audio effects but get the included adapter use? That’s the thing.....it’s in a way a cable and an adapter, in the outcome?


2.5 to 2.5 for my purposes.
(I am not with "bigger/better" for 4.4)
I had to custom order before.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 4, 2022)

The R3 Pro Saber has such good synergy with dynamic drivers. I don't have my Blon 03 anymore (only the newer Blon) but I'd probably recommend going balanced with it on the Saber which should boost that upper mid/lower treble just enough to even out the mid treble energy. Sure the Saber has a bit of bass warmth too but going balanced keeps it very tight and controlled.

Edit: Or wait for the new one to drop.


----------



## baskingshark

KokushiTsumo said:


> No mention of which DAC chip they use.





PhonoPhi said:


> Looks good; specs are very solid.
> Ordered for my dongle stable  to compare with Apple (super value, no matter how audiophiles try not to admit it).
> 
> As for the chip - it is secondary to overall engineering.
> Case in point - ESS-based Shanling UA2 - there is a noise out of ESS (!!!), so god awful specs (which they do not publish, understandably), while some may like heavy distrortion of the "house signature". Coupled with reading the UA5 thread, with all the problems reported and not addressed, and the company ideas on  "software readiness" - Shanling is totally banned out of my audiophile universe forever.



Yep agree the DAC chip is secondary to implementation/tuning.

More important would probably be the dongle's output impedance (based on the audiophile rule of 8ths), cause some dongles with high OI may not pair well with low impedance IEMs.




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes, got one on the way since some time.
> 
> cable plug ''tuning'' aspect is what make me contact them.
> 
> ...



Look forward to your review! Let us know how it is!


----------



## BigGearHunter

PhonoPhi said:


> Looks good; specs are very solid.
> Ordered for my dongle stable  to compare with Apple (super value, no matter how audiophiles try not to admit it).
> 
> As for the chip - it is secondary to overall engineering.
> Case in point - ESS-based Shanling UA2 - there is a noise out of ESS (!!!), so god awful specs (which they do not publish, understandably), while some may like heavy distrortion of the "house signature". Coupled with reading the UA5 thread, with all the problems reported and not addressed, and the company ideas on  "software readiness" - Shanling is totally banned out of my audiophile universe forever.


Are you me? I ordered exactly for that same reason


----------



## Barndoor

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Graph, in the other hand, worry me a bit. but we will see once more of us try them i guess!


Same, there is no scale on the graph, but the gain from what I estimate to be1khz to 4khz does look a bit scarey


----------



## morndewey

PhonoPhi said:


> If one uses words arbitrary - then words lose their meaning... I will end the conversation here not to chop your arms and other body parts...


Not _lose_ meaning, but accrue new, non-standard ones via _popular usage_. Language would be a kind of brittle straight jacket without this process. 
Should one insist that “organic” only be used to describe relevant chemical compounds; “dynamic” only for quantitative changes in volume and not for an energetic, colorful, compelling expression?


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Look forward to your review! Let us know how it is!



This statement makes me think about the power reviewers wield over small manufacturers. I imagine one bad review can easily sink an obscure product


----------



## Barndoor

o0genesis0o said:


> This statement makes me think about the power reviewers wield over small manufacturers. I imagine one bad review can easily sink an obscure product


Also works the other way round. One good review can create a hype train.
Then there are those that don't get the big review and go under the radar.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Barndoor said:


> Also works the other way round. One good review can create a hype train.
> Then there are those that don't get the big review and go under the radar.


Just collab with big reviewers. Small reviewers wouldn’t dare to say they suck in fear of down voting


----------



## Redcarmoose

Tripowin Rhombus Thread!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tripowin-rhombus-thread.965166/#post-17178092


----------



## r31ya (Oct 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Just collab with big reviewers. Small reviewers wouldn’t dare to say they suck in fear of down voting


One extra thing that you got with Reviewer collabs is you usually got full video explaining the design intention of the IEMs in quite details.

Chifi company usually refrain from divulging that much and seeing Crin or others shows in details how each driver works in the graph is pretty fun


----------



## Barndoor

o0genesis0o said:


> Just collab with big reviewers. Small reviewers wouldn’t dare to say they suck in fear of down voting


My comment was more generic rather than specifically collabs.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 5, 2022)

KZ PR1 review by PaulWasabi



---
KZ PR1 innard, courtesy of HiFri













Seems the somewhat consensus is, very capable driver but in dire need of better tuning.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> Same, there is no scale on the graph, but the gain from what I estimate to be1khz to 4khz does look a bit scarey


yep, but im not that much into ''graphs porn''....
Simgot release the EA2000 too, which use bass radiator...this seem very intriguing tech. it have modular tuning plug too...





but graph, again, lol, is a bit scary (but is it compressed? let say, its a vague graph)


----------



## Jmop

That EA2000 looks like it has better measurements than the EN1000, but they changed the design a bit, ahh.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> New ultra-budget dongle DAC/AMP from Moondrop:
> 
> The Moondrop Click
> USD $19.99
> ...


Dongles make listening to music stressful. They have to like the earphones you're using or you gotta grab another dongle or earphone that pleases each other.

I miss the 90's when you just used a cassette player and the stock headphones it came with and that was that.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

r31ya said:


> KZ PR1 review by PaulWasabi
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the somewhat consensus is, very capable driver but in dire need of better tuning.



I can't say I've heard that tuning comment before.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 5, 2022)

Non-detachable is what you want in a dongle, it’s an easy solution, you wanna keep the signal path as clean as possible. I still recommend the Tanchjim Stargate, really curious what others think but it doesn’t seem to have any takers.


----------



## Jmop

Audeze is getting seriously close to an ideal frequency response with the MM-500, still room for improvement though, needing more fill in the mid-treble.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 5, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I can't say I've heard that tuning comment before.


several asking for less bass, accentuate details, to show off what planar could be. basically people were expecting KZ Eda-Balanced, CCA Lyra tuning.
but weird things being, at least one that got the higher bass version seems to be better experience with it than the "HiFi" version which based on reviewer request to dial down the bass so it doesn't cover other regions.


----------



## Redcarmoose

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I can't say I've heard that tuning comment before.


So? I'm suppose to watch the whole review and listen for an easter-egg comment?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Jmop said:


> Non-detachable is what you want in a dongle, it’s an easy solution, you wanna keep the signal path as clean as possible. I still recommend the Tanchjim Stargate, really curious what others think but it doesn’t seem to have any takers.


IOS only, and the price range where one would expect balanced outputs.


----------



## Jmop

PhonoPhi said:


> IOS only, and the price range where one would expect balanced outputs.


Ah, I did forget it was iOS only. Has there been good balanced implementation in dongles? The few I’ve read about had noise issues with IEMs.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

lushmelody said:


> For me, the best consumerism destroyer is still EQ. Its free (or few bucks investment). It wont make your hardware way better, but at least it can improve or personalize a lot of aspects. Seeing how the market currently is, this may be the best tool to try and have fun


Your comment is going to put KZ out of business.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Jmop said:


> Ah, I did forget it was iOS only. Has there been good balanced implementation in dongles? The few I’ve read about had noise issues with IEMs.


Balanced (proper ones) uses two DAC chip and two amps, so either twice the power or less noise.
Tempotec BHD (warmer) and E44 (neutral/brighter) are dead silent, and are my most used USB dacs.


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Your comment is going to put KZ out of business.


KZ will outlive all naysayers and vicious reviewers


----------



## TheDeafMonk

PhonoPhi said:


> KZ will outlive all naysayers and vicious reviewers


QC is going to put KZ out of business.


----------



## Barndoor

TheDeafMonk said:


> QC is going to put KZ out of business.


I've not had any QC issues with the half dozen or so KZs/CCAs I've purchased.  
What I have lost patience with is their inability to tune them to get the best out of the drivers.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 5, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> QC is going to put KZ out of business.


Naysayers are covered in the above statement.

I did not have any QC problems other than first QDC-type comnectors.

Tuning is another issue, hard to disagree that they often leave quite a bit of room for DIU.


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> I've not had any QC issues with the half dozen or so KZs/CCAs I've purchased.
> What I have lost patience with is their inability to tune them to get the best out of the drivers.


The funniest thing was KZs response to the non-functioning drivers in the DQ6s. Glue blocking sound tubes and 2 drivers out of phase. "Terribly sorry, but you must understand that our quality control is appalling!" (paraphrased) 

They appear to have improved subsequently, but that certainly wasn't their finest moment!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Barndoor said:


> I've not had any QC issues with the half dozen or so KZs/CCAs I've purchased.
> What I have lost patience with is their inability to tune them to get the best out of the drivers.



Yeah, I think the problem with KZ is that they are not compelling anymore. There are many budget options nowadays with better presentation, more accessories, and competently tuned. 

With that being said, those KZ planar seems very interesting for physical modding. Maybe a bit of filter here, a bit of foam there. Or we can simply salvage the drivers for other shells, since DIY planar drivers are still rare and expensive. (DIY planar flathead earbuds, anyone?)


----------



## lushmelody

o0genesis0o said:


> Yeah, I think the problem with KZ is that they are not compelling anymore. There are many budget options nowadays with better presentation, more accessories, and competently tuned.
> 
> With that being said, those KZ planar seems very interesting for physical modding. Maybe a bit of filter here, a bit of foam there. Or we can simply salvage the drivers for other shells, since DIY planar drivers are still rare and expensive. (DIY planar flathead earbuds, anyone?)


KZ is losing while more and more brands go budget

but

I must say the budget market is very disappointing right now. The majority is basically going towards the same tuning. How many $50+ IEMs are basically identical to the Aria formula?

Good that is not a V predominant market anymore, but that Harmanish tuning is so treble lacking. Yeah, yeah, inoffensive, versatile etc indeed. Still, budget could have more tuning variety and offer more technical stuff too. Its alienating too much the budget from offering good treble quality and extension, lol.

If you already own a BL03 or Aria, there is no novelty. Its delusional imagine that there is a huge upgrade to those IEMs.

I value way more Nicehck DB1s diffuse field and the original Heart Mirror seeing how all this is going. Even tinkering and EQing a cheap KZs full BA is more fun as a hobby. Unless there is a big hardware breakthrough in budget, there is no reason to get more of the same in a new package.


----------



## nraymond

lushmelody said:


> Unless there is a big hardware breakthrough in budget, there is no reason to get more of the same in a new package.


I think some IEM makers are hoping that a new waifu on the package counts as a "hardware breakthrough" for some customers.


----------



## helloh3adfi

The better the waifu, the better it sounds!


----------



## Dsnuts

helloh3adfi said:


> The better the waifu, the better it sounds!






Will have to test this theory.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 6, 2022)

nraymond said:


> I think some IEM makers are hoping that a new waifu on the package counts as a "hardware breakthrough" for some customers.


You don't get in anywhere near as much trouble inserting an IEM, so long as it's just the tip!


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my Brand Spotlight review of a new brand - THHiFi's two newly launched IEMs - Face Red and Character. Read on to know how they sound, graph and compare to IEMs from popular brands like BGVP, Moondrop, Tanchjim and TRI. Enjoy!

Brand Spotlight - THHiFi Face Red and Character




​


----------



## kmmbd

Kinera Celest Gumiho​First Impressions​Received the Celest Gumiho, which piqued my interest due to the "Square Planar Driver", that has a voice-coil like dynamic drivers, but the magnet assembly is arranged in a plane on both sides, as is normal for planars. This specific driver type is mostly limited to low and mid frequencies, so Kinera added a BA driver to take care of the highs. 

Packaging is pretty neat for a $50 pair of IEMs, and the included accessories are of good quality.





I received the bland black version. The white version is currently unavailable due to production issues. The one with the artwork was a bit too "on-your-face" for me.





The nozzle mesh has an interesting design. Generally, the Gumiho are very comfortable to wear. One of the slimmer planar IEMs out there.





As for the sound, it's a V-shaped tuning that's mostly well done. The sub-bass boost seems a bit extreme on graph, in reality it doesn't sound so boosted. Male vocals are a bit recessed. Female vocals are where these IEMs shine. Excellent overall, probably one of the best female vocals I've heard in this price bracket. Probably the standout aspect of these IEMs. 

Imaging is good, separation was nice too. The main problem area is that mid-treble peak around 8kHz, which can make treble sound splashy at times. Also the strong BA timbre in the treble is there all along. Changing tips can help to minimize this somewhat.

This also leads to above-average resolution, as the upper-treble takes a nose-dive post 10kHz.





Overall, a solid offering, and one I can recommend to most people if they're not too averse to BA timbre and want some nice bass along with warm-ish mids and great female vocals.


----------



## greymousetaxi

anybody here try the USound Megaclit?
uses MEMS speaker technology, curious to try it myself but dont see any reviews. graph looks interesting, with a customizable dsp, not sure how it works, very interesting i must say.
https://www.digikey.com/en/product-highlight/u/usound/megaclite-4-0-usb-c-headphones


----------



## pbui44

greymousetaxi said:


> anybody here try the USound Megaclit?



Yes: quoted before the edit.


----------



## greymousetaxi

pbui44 said:


> Yes: quoted before the edit.


i did it on purpose, its a great name. hahahah!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

i've absolutely loved the megaclit's i've come across in my lifetime. always special.


----------



## Barndoor

greymousetaxi said:


> i did it on purpose, its a great name. hahahah!


haha, that made me laugh


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 7, 2022)

Planar Magnificence!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Planar Magnificence!



Particularly interested to hear how these stack up vs P1 Max.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 7, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Particularly interested to hear how these stack up vs P1 Max.



WANGZU ZETIAN WU Thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-new-tangzu-audio-zetian-wu-planar-in-ear-monitor.965184/

I do have two more planar IEMs on the way, one today and one more in a few days. I have listed the ones I currently own in a tier list.

_My tier list would look like this.........maybe?_
A) WANGZU ZETIAN WU
B) RAPTGO HOOK-X
C) TINHIFI P1 Max
D) 7Hz x Crinacle Salnotes Dioko
D) Kinera Celest Gumiho



The thing is each is special and provide a unique experience. I'm more about size of presentation and deep-end so? The HOOK-X has size but the WANGZU ZETIAN WU has a more focused bass.........it's probably warmer. The WANGZU ZETIAN WU is just even more my sound, but the HOOK-X takes a close 2nd.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 7, 2022)

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t2-dlc?variant=43419306328281*

*TINHIFI T2 DLC*
_*Dual 10mm DLC Dynamic Driver In-Ear Earphones*_
*$59.00 USD*

I never heard the original T2, but this is a great combination of function and looks. First impressions are tight but adequate bass, nice wide soundstage, but probably the greatest thing they do is have better treble than many single full-range DDs. There is also a unique quality they have that makes them stand out from the pack, I'm not sure how to identify what that is yet, it may be a style of smoothness and cohesiveness, what ever it is it's something. SO very beautiful in person!


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t2-dlc?variant=43419306328281*
> 
> *TINHIFI T2 DLC*
> _*Dual 10mm DLC Dynamic Driver In-Ear Earphones*_
> ...


have you tried the Tinhifi T2Plus?
if yes, how is it compared to that old darling


----------



## baskingshark

For sony fans, they are releasing some new DAPs in the ZX and A series: https://thewalkmanblog.blogspot.com/2022/10/new-sony-a-and-zx-walkmans-are-coming.html

Though it seems they are android based DAPs, which may be a deal-breaker for some.





Info courtesy from @bryaudioreviews , thanks!


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> have you tried the Tinhifi T2Plus?
> if yes, how is it compared to that old darling


Sorry I've only heard the TINHIFI P1 Max and the TINHIFI Tin Buds 3 TWS. Very limited TINHIFI experience. Though I'm very happy with this new one, yet I have nothing exactly to compare it with. So I'm simply interpreting it on its own, by its own merits. 
​


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> For sony fans, they are releasing some new DAPs in the ZX and A series: https://thewalkmanblog.blogspot.com/2022/10/new-sony-a-and-zx-walkmans-are-coming.html
> 
> Though it seems they are android based DAPs, which may be a deal-breaker for some.
> 
> ...


I know, I avoid Android like the plague, though I'm happy for others if they enjoy/partake in such objects. Nothing lasts forever!


----------



## darmanastartes

My two most recent deliveries:

https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Moondrop_Stellaris




And speaking of IEMs that sound like the Moondrop Aria...

https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=TinHiFi_T2_DLC


----------



## nihil23

Redcarmoose said:


> I know, I avoid Android like the plague, though I'm happy for others if they enjoy/partake in such objects. Nothing lasts forever!


Whats wrong with android based DAPs?


----------



## helloh3adfi

Nothing. Some people just hate on Android.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

pbui44 said:


> Yes: quoted before the edit.



LOL 🤣


----------



## ChristianM

Because Tripowin and BQEYZ threads are not very active so I'm asking here.

Between Olina original and Topaz, which one is a combination of T3 Plus and salnotes zere?

I love the warm and mellow sound of T3 Plus and details are amazing on salnotes zero.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

ChristianM said:


> Because Tripowin and BQEYZ threads are not very active so I'm asking here.
> 
> Between Olina original and Topaz, which one is a combination of T3 Plus and salnotes zere?
> 
> I love the warm and mellow sound of T3 Plus and details are amazing on salnotes zero.



I have never heard the Topaz so I can't help you there, but as a fellow T3 Plus owner and fan I can say that the Olina isn't the answer. Yes it is more detailed, but it's also shouty (even piercing to some) with a hot treble, less cohesive tuning and not even a hint of the lush smoothness the T3 Plus is so good at. Obviously this reflects my personal opinion gained from owning the Olina for about a month in my search for a sub $100 IEM for my personal use.

I'll have to keep thinking about something that does pull off the type of sound and presentation you're asking about because nothing is coming to mind off the top of my head. Especially not in that price range, but I'll update if I think of something.


----------



## nraymond

helloh3adfi said:


> Nothing. Some people just hate on Android.


Well, you typically pay more for an Android based DAP, partly because Android gives you functionality (the ability to use a wide range of apps/streaming services) that you wouldn't have with something that isn't Android, and my understanding is that DAP makers don't always support older DAP hardware and provide updates to Android so at some point that exact functionality you bought the Android based DAP for could be defunct (even though the hardware still works great) and the only thing you'll be able to do at that point is buy a new DAP.


----------



## Ace Bee

My latest discovery is a mid-level IEM from a Japanese boutique IEM brand, the 634EARS, announcing, the *MIROAK-S! *Aluminium body with a SS backplate, an LCP DD at the heart, this guys do wonders!

*

*

Despite how they look in this photo, the shell is actually on a rather bigger side. Fit can be a bit of an issue for some since the nozzle is a bit short. However, they make that up with their marvelous sound! Clear, crisp, slightly laid back, a wide and open stage, and overall a very refined sound - this is how its sound can be described...it truly is the little brother of LOAK-T(CL), justifying the product details as mentioned in 634EARS website.

To give a brief idea of how similar the sounds of LOAK and MIROAK are, and where the differences lie: LOAK-T(CL) has a bit more dynamic sound, slightly more clarity and separation with more textured and detailed notes, whereas MIROAK-S has slightly smoother notes but with a more comfortable upper mids. Both of them are unique and wonderful.
*



Paired with Satin Audio Theia II and Qudelix 5K*


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Ace Bee said:


> My latest discovery is a mid-level IEM from a Japanese boutique IEM brand, the 634EARS, announcing, the *MIROAK-S! *Aluminium body with a SS backplate, an LCP DD at the heart, this guys do wonders!
> 
> **
> 
> ...



A single LCP DD, I'm definitely intrigued. It looks like they cost like $397 USD with today's exchange rate. Given that price, how do they hold up compared to stuff like the Blessing 2/Blessing 2 Dusk or SA6 that have become the standard recommendations in that range? I'm not the biggest fan of either B2 version and the SA6 isn't my style, but I do tend to enjoy the character of LCP drivers so these might have the potential to be an option in that range for me.


----------



## Ace Bee

JAnonymous5150 said:


> A single LCP DD, I'm definitely intrigued. It looks like they cost like $397 USD with today's exchange rate. Given that price, how do they hold up compared to stuff like the Blessing 2/Blessing 2 Dusk or SA6 that have become the standard recommendations in that range? I'm not the biggest fan of either B2 version and the SA6 isn't my style, but I do tend to enjoy the character of LCP drivers so these might have the potential to be an option in that range for me.


I haven't heard the SA6 or B2 Dusk, but I absolutely hated the Blessing 2. Here is a link to my review of it: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-blessing-2.24140/review/24380/

From memory, MIROAK-S has a much more mature and grand sound, with fuller notes and more comfort. Blessing 2 sounds very dry and lifeless compared to it. Yeah, treble might have more energy and details on B2, but they also sound more piercing and thin compared to MIROAK-S. Stage on MIROAK-S is equally impressive if not a touch bigger, B2 might have pulled ahead a tiny bit ahead in terms of imaging thanks to its multiple BA drivers.


----------



## baskingshark

darmanastartes said:


> My two most recent deliveries:
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Moondrop_Stellaris



Look forward to your final review.

But just from brief listening, how do you find the Moondrop Stellaris? The 13 dB pinna gain is a bit worrying for the upper mids.

Had a few friends who bought it and they found it shouty, but I guess upper mids/treble perception is quite dependent on hearing health/age, ear anatomy (pinna gain), volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), ear tips etc.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> But just from brief listening, how do you find the Moondrop Stellaris? The 13 dB pinna gain is a bit worrying for the upper mids.
> 
> Had a few friends who bought it and they found it shouty, but I guess upper mids/treble perception is quite dependent on hearing health/age, ear anatomy (pinna gain), volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), ear tips etc.



Moondrop’s VDSF target must be really flexible, because even this one still “matches the target” according to them


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Moondrop’s VDSF target must be really flexible, because even this one still “matches the target” according to them



I was thinkin' the exact same thing haha! 😂


----------



## r31ya

darmanastartes said:


> My two most recent deliveries:
> 
> https://bedrock.squig.link/index.html?share=Moondrop_Stellaris
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristianM

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have never heard the Topaz so I can't help you there, but as a fellow T3 Plus owner and fan I can say that the Olina isn't the answer. Yes it is more detailed, but it's also shouty (even piercing to some) with a hot treble, less cohesive tuning and not even a hint of the lush smoothness the T3 Plus is so good at. Obviously this reflects my personal opinion gained from owning the Olina for about a month in my search for a sub $100 IEM for my personal use.
> 
> I'll have to keep thinking about something that does pull off the type of sound and presentation you're asking about because nothing is coming to mind off the top of my head. Especially not in that price range, but I'll update if I think of something.


Thanks for reply, I will definitely pass Olina then.


----------



## Jmop

Ace Bee said:


> My latest discovery is a mid-level IEM from a Japanese boutique IEM brand, the 634EARS, announcing, the *MIROAK-S! *Aluminium body with a SS backplate, an LCP DD at the heart, this guys do wonders!
> 
> **
> 
> ...


Would love to see measurements for these! Gotta love DDs. Shelll's kinda big but at least it's smooth.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 8, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> Because Tripowin and BQEYZ threads are not very active so I'm asking here.
> 
> Between Olina original and Topaz, which one is a combination of T3 Plus and salnotes zere?
> 
> I love the warm and mellow sound of T3 Plus and details are amazing on salnotes zero.


Olina will be much closer to Salnotes Zero than Tin T3+. It does not have a prominent bass. Shoutiness in upper mids and harsh peak in treble can be corrected by placing an additional filter (included with IEM) over the existing one on the nozzle (credit to Michael Bruce). Topaz I haven't heard, reviews seem to indicate warm tuning with safer treble (similar to Aria 2021). Aria 2021 is still a good option if you want smoother treble and a slightly warmer tuning with more focus on mid-bass. Aria Snow edition and Tin T2 DLC are also worth checking out (feedback on T2 DLC is just starting to come in).  Check out GS Audio GD3C if you want good sub-bass.  Wait until 11/11 sales, that will be best deals of the year, something you may not have considered, is bound to come up as a "too good to miss" option. 

FLOAUDIO CALLA arrived in the mail today too, better than I expected. Akros review (the only one out) is pretty much spot on. Driver flex and warm tuning with bass boosted. Shells look very nice and are comfortable semi-custom shape.

BUT

There is a $30 off voucher on the AE store valid until the end of the month. An unremarkable $50 IEM is actually pretty good for  $20.


----------



## ChristianM (Oct 8, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Olina will be much closer to Salnotes Zero than Tin T3+. It does not have a prominent bass. Shoutiness in upper mids and harsh peak in treble can be corrected by placing an additional filter (included with IEM) over the existing one on the nozzle (credit to Michael Bruce). Topaz I haven't heard, reviews seem to indicate warm tuning with safer treble (similar to Aria 2021). Aria 2021 is still a good option if you want smoother treble and a slightly warmer tuning with more focus on mid-bass. Aria Snow edition and Tin T2 DLC are also worth checking out (feedback on T2 DLC is just starting to come in).  Check out GS Audio GD3C if you want good sub-bass.  Wait until 11/11 sales, that will be best deals of the year, something you may not have considered, is bound to come up as a "too good to miss" option.
> 
> FLOAUDIO CALLA arrived in the mail today too, better than I expected. Akros review (the only one out) is pretty much spot on. Driver flex and warm tuning with bass boosted. Shells look very nice and are comfortable semi-custom shape.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, yeah I read about Olina double filter mod but some people like it and some say the bass is not really good after double filter.
I also thought about calla but I only have money for one IEM which I will buy from AliExpress on 11.11
So far I only see Topaz within my budget, it was $64 on AliExpress several weeks ago.


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply, yeah I read about Olina double filter mod but some people like it and some say the bass is not really good after double filter.
> I also thought about calla but I only have money for one IEM which I will buy from AliExpress on 11.11
> So far I only see Topaz within my budget, it was $64 on AliExpress several weeks ago.


 
1 nylon filter is enough to make the bass bloated because of blocked airflow

2 nylon filters? Probable making hundred dollar iem bass like wrecked budget bass.

Seriously that isn't the solution.


----------



## baskingshark

New BGVP IEM:
The NS10

It looks like a behemoth driver setup: 2DD + 8BA. Wonder how they squeezed so many drivers inside. MMCX connector.






https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/...indF32GkRuWGf8hVk31bsBBFCULzpEJb8WJjbYpmj5dYl


----------



## darmanastartes

baskingshark said:


> Look forward to your final review.
> 
> But just from brief listening, how do you find the Moondrop Stellaris? The 13 dB pinna gain is a bit worrying for the upper mids.
> 
> Had a few friends who bought it and they found it shouty, but I guess upper mids/treble perception is quite dependent on hearing health/age, ear anatomy (pinna gain), volume played at (Fletcher Munson curve), ear tips etc.


I don't know if "shouty" is the right word as much as "squashed." I feel like vocals are compressed along the lateral axis and do not have room to breathe. It's a very segmented midrange. I'm not really a fan of it in its stock form, especially after hearing the Stellaris EQ'd to a target more in line with what Moondrop normally has on its IEMs.
My suspicion is that Moondrop is using the same or a similar driver as everyone else and hasn't figured out how to shift the center of the pinna gain peak too far away from 2.3 kHz using this driver, nor have they figured out how to avoid the tendency of this driver to narrowly peak at this frequency. As far as I know, 7Hz is the only manufacturer who's managed to both shift the apex of that peak further down the frequency range and broaden it, as seen on the Dioko. 
I don't think the problem is the amount of pinna gain on its own. I think the problem is that Moondrop tried to give the Stellaris what on any other Moondrop IEM would be a reasonable amount of pinna gain without solving these driver limitations. Something like the Raptgo Hook-X works a lot better for me even though they haven't solved these issues either because they adjusted the amount of pinna gain down substantially.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review of the Shozy Elsa, their 5BA flagship multi-BA IEM. Read on to see how it sounds, graphs and fares against their previous collaboration with AAW - Pola39 as well as the competition. Enjoy!

Shozy Elsa​


----------



## chinmie

darmanastartes said:


> I don't know if "shouty" is the right word as much as "squashed." I feel like vocals are compressed along the lateral axis and do not have room to breathe. It's a very segmented midrange. I'm not really a fan of it in its stock form, especially after hearing the Stellaris EQ'd to a target more in line with what Moondrop normally has on its IEMs.
> My suspicion is that Moondrop is using the same or a similar driver as everyone else and hasn't figured out how to shift the center of the pinna gain peak too far away from 2.3 kHz using this driver, nor have they figured out how to avoid the tendency of this driver to narrowly peak at this frequency. As far as I know, 7Hz is the only manufacturer who's managed to both shift the apex of that peak further down the frequency range and broaden it, as seen on the Dioko.
> I don't think the problem is the amount of pinna gain on its own. I think the problem is that Moondrop tried to give the Stellaris what on any other Moondrop IEM would be a reasonable amount of pinna gain without solving these driver limitations. Something like the Raptgo Hook-X works a lot better for me even though they haven't solved these issues either because they adjusted the amount of pinna gain down substantially.



I've just heard it this afternoon.. not a fan.. both in fit and sound..


----------



## BigGearHunter

baskingshark said:


> New BGVP IEM:
> The NS10
> 
> It looks like a behemoth driver setup: 2DD + 8BA. Wonder how they squeezed so many drivers inside. MMCX connector.
> ...


It shouldn't be too difficult to get 10 drivers on there. Just ask the KZ people. With any luck the BGVP people might even connect them.


----------



## lushmelody

BigGearHunter said:


> It shouldn't be too difficult to get 10 drivers on there. Just ask the KZ people. With any luck the BGVP people might even connect them.


KZ is a more reliable QC at least. BGVP not a good track record though. Dont know why they insist in MMCX


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply, yeah I read about Olina double filter mod but some people like it and some say the bass is not really good after double filter.
> I also thought about calla but I only have money for one IEM which I will buy from AliExpress on 11.11
> So far I only see Topaz within my budget, it was $64 on AliExpress several weeks ago.



I think that Topaz deal was in the BQEYZ Official Store, it's gone now.   I had my eye on it, since I don't have a piezo. Most bargains will probably dry up now, so stores can claim their discounts are more impressive come the sale! Remember that older IEMs will usually have better discounts than recent models.

 The Calla is okay, not great. But at the discounted price it's competing with Rosefinch, Dragonscale and ESX, not the SG-01 OVA, TA1 Max or T3 plus.



DynamicEars said:


> 1 nylon filter is enough to make the bass bloated because of blocked airflow
> 
> 2 nylon filters? Probable making hundred dollar iem bass like wrecked budget bass.
> 
> Seriously that isn't the solution.



For me it's been a significant improvement, I don't think I'm alone in that belief. Everyone has different preferences though. The hardest thing in this hobby is figuring out what you will like, based on other peoples opinions. Being in a position to personally audition gear, prior to ordering it, is a luxury I can't imagine!


----------



## Animagus (Oct 8, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> KZ is a more reliable QC at least. BGVP not a good track record though. Dont know why they insist in MMCX


IIRC BGVP's MMCX fiasco was around DM7's launch. It's been 3 years since and they've been using much better, higher quality MMCX sockets since then in my opinion. I do prefer 2-pin myself but none of the MMCXs have failed on any of the IEMs I've gotten from BGVP in the last 2-3 years. Is that not the general experience with BGVP in the recent years?

PS - I just reviewed their sister company THHiFi's IEM 2 days back and they are manufactured by BGVP. Pretty solid MMCX connectors on those too.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Animagus said:


> IIRC BGVP's MMCX fiasco was around DM7's launch. It's been 3 years since and they've been using much better, higher quality MMCX sockets since then in my opinion. I do prefer 2-pin myself but none of the MMCXs have failed on any of the IEMs I've gotten from BGVP in the last 2-3 years. Is that not the general experience with BGVP in the recent years?
> 
> PS - I just reviewed their sister company THHiFi's IEM 2 days back and they are manufactured by BGVP. Pretty solid MMCX connectors on those too.



Yeah, but the real question is what animal do you change into? 😉


----------



## Animagus

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, but the real question is what animal do you change into? 😉


Oh hello there fellow potterhead! 🙋‍♂️


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 8, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> KZ is a more reliable QC at least. BGVP not a good track record though. Dont know why they insist in MMCX


So much agree!
I got my VG4 out of the mantra "graduate from KZ" for "different experience"...
Well, my experience communicating with BGVP was very bad to start with
No quality control problems with my unit, seemingly well made, but I am not using them much and do not touch much MMCX.
Most importantly, the quality of sound in bass and treble are worse than KZ, (mids are nice with 29689), as simple as this for that "mid line IEM".
So I learned hard to disregard opinions of reviewers of the free samples (or samples for promotion).


----------



## lushmelody

Animagus said:


> IIRC BGVP's MMCX fiasco was around DM7's launch. It's been 3 years since and they've been using much better, higher quality MMCX sockets since then in my opinion. I do prefer 2-pin myself but none of the MMCXs have failed on any of the IEMs I've gotten from BGVP in the last 2-3 years. Is that not the general experience with BGVP in the recent years?
> 
> PS - I just reviewed their sister company THHiFi's IEM 2 days back and they are manufactured by BGVP. Pretty solid MMCX connectors on those too.


Important anedoctal because they dont sell as much units as other brands


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Animagus said:


> Oh hello there fellow potterhead! 🙋‍♂️



Yeah, I had those books on pre-order from my local Barnes and Nobles everytime. I'd always read every spare moment until I had the whole book done and then spend the time until the next book rereading and impatiently waiting to continue the story. Good times and good memories!


----------



## Animagus

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, I had those books on pre-order from my local Barnes and Nobles everytime. I'd always read every spare moment until I had the whole book done and then spend the time until the next book rereading and impatiently waiting to continue the story. Good times and good memories!


Love it! Pre-orders took 3-4 days extra to deliver in our country those days. If one didn't have the patience to wait, they had to line up in front of the bookstore at 3AM to get the book on the launch day. Luckily I never had to stand in line because I always had that one friend who'd do that, skip school, finish the book in a day and then give it to me. I still always had my pre-order for my personal collection, which I then read several times after.


----------



## mndless

I decided to pick up one of those really cheap ie900 clones off of AliExpress, because I wanted an IEM that might be comfortable enough to sleep in. 






https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804476886021.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US

Long story short: their graph is a lie and these IEMs are the most sensitive to tip rolling of anything I have ever heard. Probably because they have no tuning foam or mesh or filters underneath the wax guard. 

Long story longer: they're not terrible, but they have way more treble gain than I am comfortable with and it sounds kinda like they might have been aiming for a diffuse field with bass gain tuning. The overall fit and finish is quite good, being machined out of a good quality aluminum casting. The Fidelity+ connector can be bypassed easily enough by simply snipping off the plastic collar at the top of the connector to make everything flush, and the MMCX connectors are strong enough if you aren't super rough on them. I've been sleeping with them and wearing them around for about a week now and I honestly haven't noticed any signs of connector problems even with me hacking off part of the plastic collar. Obviously, YMMV particularly if you connect and disconnect them from your cables frequently, as that wears them out substantially faster. As for tuning issues, well, because of their treble gain and basically zero restriction within the sound tube, the treble gets both hot and kinda compressed in a hurry when you start cranking the volume to typical rock out levels. I wouldn't recommend buying these things if you want to just use them as-is, because the tuning is a bit too wonky for that. However, if you've ever fancied yourself an IEM tuner and you want to see if you can take a diamond in the rough and transform it into your ideal set, then buy a set of these and some tuning filters, foams, and wax guards and it's a really fun bit of kit to tinker with because everything has such a noticeable impact on the sound. I used a dense tuning foam combined with a fine metal mesh wax guard with a #450 tuning mesh stuck to the back of it (because I don't currently have large enough tuning papers or meshes to just stick it to the mouth of the sound tube) and it has been transformed into something a bit closer to how it was supposed to be graphing. The driver itself is honestly pretty decent once you give it a bit of restriction so it doesn't just run away when you give it some power. Sound is about on-par with some $150 sets, but the IEM is ludicrously compact and the bass dive is very competent. Even adding in a bunch of restriction to the drivers in the form of foam and filter meshes, the sound is still more akin to over-ear headphones than IEMs in that it sounds like it is coming from outside of your head rather than inside of your ears. Very interesting. They also don't have the highest isolation if you're using silicone ear tips, so that can be useful if you like to wear earphones while jogging or biking.

Rating out of 10:
Bass: 7/10​Bass is nicely textured with impressive slam but lacks a certain "thickness" to the sound, leaving you wanting more. I suspect this is related to driver agility, as these are relatively small and agile drivers despite how deep they dive. After mods, I'd bump this to 8/10. Better control and more richness to the bass is always a good thing and that's what restricting the driver a little helps to accomplish.​Mids: 5/10​Before mods, these have a bit of mids recession and they aren't the most balanced, though the detail is still there so they aren't entirely bad. After mods, I'd say 6/10. Still some weirdness, but they seem more balanced.​Treble: 3/10​Before mods the treble has a tendency to get both too hot and demonstrates compression. Not great, but not the worst I've heard. After mods, I'd probably be willing to bump them to a 5/10. Pretty average, good extension, some air, some sparkle, can still get hot in tracks with excessive gain mixed in.​​So, are they worth it? Only if you enjoy tinkering with your IEMs and want a challenge. You're basically getting a poorly tuned IEM in a really nice shell for a relatively low price. There's potential, but the raw unit is basically un-listenable. Don't be fooled into thinking that these cheap clones are going to give you Sennheiser performance on a budget, because they aren't tuned with that much care.


----------



## o0genesis0o

mndless said:


> I decided to pick up one of those really cheap ie900 clones off of AliExpress, because I wanted an IEM that might be comfortable enough to sleep in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wrote about these on Reddit in the past but never discussed here because knock-off is frowned upon on Head-Fi. Did they change the tuning again? My unit sounds Harman-ish with a lot of extra midbass. The subbass on my unit hits like crazy. When I watched an episode of star trek, I heard a lot of the hyperdrive hum and it made my head hurt (so too much sub bass is also not good ) There are a lot of foams in the nozzles already. When I asked the store, they said that their customer base likes that “female poison” tuning so they retuned the units.

I‘m actually thinking about getting one of their black shells and make a DIY with my own choice of micro drivers. I saw a couple interesting 7mm drivers at NCS audio store.


----------



## mndless

o0genesis0o said:


> I wrote about these on Reddit in the past but never discussed here because knock-off is frowned upon on Head-Fi. Did they change the tuning again? My unit sounds Harman-ish with a lot of extra midbass. The subbass on my unit hits like crazy. When I watched an episode of star trek, I heard a lot of the hyperdrive hum and it made my head hurt (so too much sub bass is also not good ) There are a lot of foams in the nozzles already. When I asked the store, they said that their customer base likes that “female poison” tuning so they retuned the units.
> 
> I‘m actually thinking about getting one of their black shells and make a DIY with my own choice of micro drivers. I saw a couple interesting 7mm drivers at NCS audio store.


Mine had no foams, which is problematic. There are certainly sellers out there selling just the empty shells that haven't yet been glued together, which is what you'd need rather than trying to open a finished model and extract the driver to use your own. Definitely a great shell to start from, though. The ie300 shell is a bit better rounded off and made of plastic if you prefer that feel instead of the chill of metal in your ears.


----------



## o0genesis0o

mndless said:


> Mine had no foams, which is problematic. There are certainly sellers out there selling just the empty shells that haven't yet been glued together, which is what you'd need rather than trying to open a finished model and extract the driver to use your own. Definitely a great shell to start from, though. The ie300 shell is a bit better rounded off and made of plastic if you prefer that feel instead of the chill of metal in your ears.



The reason I got curious about these “IE900” is because the X3R chambers inside, which many “DIY units” seem to be able to replicate. My unit has quite smooth and detailed treble when boosted, which I contribute (maybe incorrectly) to the chambers. The drivers are not good enough, so the midrange is so so with insane 15db ear gain. 

The real IE900 is a different beast for sure. I like the technicality but not the tuning of that set, though.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tr...sal-in-ear-monitor.26098/reviews#review-29342

*TRIPOWIN RHOMBUS *


----------



## Ultrainferno

In today's review we check out the AP80 Pro-X Copper on Headfonia.

https://www.headfonia.com/hidizs-ap80-pro-x-copper-edition-review/


----------



## freelancr

https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-sa6-ultra


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 9, 2022)

freelancr said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-sa6-ultra



Dunu let Zeo retune their precious SA6? This is interesting 🤔 Very eager for a graph.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Dunu let Zeo retunes their precious SA6? This is interesting 🤔 Very eager for a graph.


Imagine if it had a 10mm DD.


----------



## lushmelody (Oct 9, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tr...sal-in-ear-monitor.26098/reviews#review-29342
> 
> *TRIPOWIN RHOMBUS *


Its my personal favorite tuning. 4,5k monstrosity and 6k abyss lol (some say it mimics Grado midcentricness...).

OH10 and Hidizs MS2 (lighter bass) - old releases of such tuning in same hybrid configuration - are very praised in the community. Maybe that Tripowin will have the same fate?

I still dont risk a BA in such tuning - yet. Its a high risk for metallic timbre and incoherence. I think your review was on point about those concerns. I'm tempted to try with a very warm source, maybe.

Single DD though is more bearable and easier to like without relying much in source (and tips etc). I'm still amazed that Nicehck DB1 exists for less than $20. There is also all NF Audio's DD line and TFZ Live 3 (all varying in bass, treble or even more mids quantity). I think they are very spicy priced and owning a NF one, its not 5 times better than DB1 at all.

Anyway, great. A new IEM that is not part of the Harman spam. Just thought to bring more insight about that not so mainstream tuning


----------



## illumidata

freelancr said:


> https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-sa6-ultra


I would definitely get these, but sadly the recent devaluation of the GBP has put them out of reach of my budget.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes, the Knowles 33518 brings it. Actually, I like it better than the TRN ST5 with 3 more drivers. But there is (some) BA timbre, and it’s not found buried! Either you’re onboard for this display of tone, or not. I’m glad that it’s your favorite tune, I kinda figured it would be someone’s, though it’s not mine, still.......I can appreciate it for what it is. I probably like it due to it actually being well-done and complete? And exactly.....a darker DAP makes it a nice departure from what I listen to daily......so it’s kind of a fresh signature. That and the imaging is good, as well as that  staging......of course Hybrids are my favorite! 


lushmelody said:


> Its my personal favorite tuning. 4,5k monstrosity and 6k abyss lol (some say it mimics Grado midcentricness...).
> 
> OH10 and Hidizs MS2 (lighter bass) - old releases of such tuning in same hybrid configuration - are very praised in the community. Maybe that Tripowin will have the same fate?
> 
> ...


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 9, 2022)

Tangzu Audio is following up on the Yuan Li, Shimin Li and Zetian Wu with a budget single DD set.

The Shangguan Wan'er






https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...28jJk7x4BxPLa1B4dokJDJW1PUy8rvX8X3ofZrNuzoy3l





Ok I know this IEM Wan'er sounds like a W*NKER, but to give some background, the name "Shanguan Wan'er" is named after a very important female politican of the Chinese Tang Dynasty. Like the other IEMs in the Tangzu Audio stable, this IEM is named after famous Tang Dynasty royal figures. Wan'er was a female prime minister and she was the advisor to Wu Zetian (does this planar ring any bells?). Wan'er was a famous poet too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shangguan_Wan'er


----------



## lushmelody (Oct 9, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the Knowles 33518 brings it. Actually, I like it better than the TRN ST5 with 3 more drivers. But there is (some) BA timbre, and it’s not found buried! Either you’re onboard for this display of tone, or not. I’m glad that it’s your favorite tune, I kinda figured it would be someone’s, though it’s not mine, still.......I can appreciate it for what it is. I probably like it due to it actually being well-done and complete? And exactly.....a darker DAP makes it a nice departure from what I listen to daily......so it’s kind of a fresh signature. That and the imaging is good, as well as that  staging......of course Hybrids are my favorite!


Yeah, I think the BA brings even more spatiality and imaging benefits. Its not a very high fidelity tuning as it softens trebly instruments, but oh boy, what amazing vocal clarity avoiding all sibilance. I think it has a cult following and certain praise for a reason. You will sing compulsively a lot if you like vocal genres.


----------



## morndewey

illumidata said:


> I would definitely get these, but sadly the recent devaluation of the GBP has put them out of reach of my budget.


They really want $10k for this?!?
Must be an error or total madness


----------



## darmanastartes (Oct 9, 2022)

morndewey said:


> They really want $10k for this?!?
> Must be an error or total madness


It's a placeholder price intended to keep you from actually checking out.


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 9, 2022)

After reading about these, I decided to buy the Aür Audio Aure.





Frequency Response: 20 Hz - 20 kHz
Impedance: 26 ohm© at 1 kHz
Sensitivity: 111dB at 1 kHz

EDIT:
Bass (1): Proprietary 8mm DD
Midrange (2): Knowles Midrange Driver
Treble (4): E Audio Dual Tweeter

These are a balanced set with clarity and detail retrieval beyond their price of 370 USD, to my ears. It is a small business setup by two audiophiles and they deserve to be supported, so I bought a set.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

ChrisOc said:


> After reading about these, I decided to buy the Aür Audio Aure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a friend who really enjoys these as well. He got them very recently as well and almost immediately sold off his B2 Dusks. I haven't tried them yet, but when I head up to San Francisco to see him in a couple weeks I'll definitely be doing so.


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 9, 2022)

One of the stores on AE has shared this :





Looks like the new version of Timeless coming up.


----------



## Surf Monkey

brsdrgn said:


> One of the stores AE has shared this :
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the new version of Timeless coming up.



Another collaboration?


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> Imagine if it had a 10mm DD.



This is wishful thinking.

Zeos be like: 2 dB more bass and slap my name on it.

That'll be $650.


----------



## brsdrgn

Surf Monkey said:


> Another collaboration?


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> This is wishful thinking.
> 
> Zeos be like: 2 dB more bass and slap my name on it.
> 
> That'll be $650.


Well, it’s kinda wild that something like the SA6 would be found as a  product used for a future change of character? As yes, it’s been a while since the SA6 came out, still it’s like messing with a classic....and one that actually remains as an understood and complete product. While maybe it would be cool with a tad more bass...........maybe there is room to dial it in? I guess unpopular outcast-products aren’t good enough for a revamp?


----------



## ChrisOc

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have a friend who really enjoys these as well. He got them very recently as well and almost immediately sold off his B2 Dusks. I haven't tried them yet, but when I head up to San Francisco to see him in a couple weeks I'll definitely be doing so.


I am not surprised that your friend enjoys them as well.

When you get to hear them let us know your thoughts on them.


----------



## freelancr

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it’s kinda wild that something like the SA6 would be found as a  product used for a future change of character? As yes, it’s been a while since the SA6 came out, still it’s like messing with a classic....and one that actually remains as an understood and complete product. While maybe it would be cool with a tad more bass...........maybe there is room to dial it in? I guess unpopular outcast-products aren’t good enough for a revamp?



There's money, money, money in it. Which I don't condemn. Slap a known name on it, make minor tweaks and sell it as the next best thing.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Every new IEM is a collab.


----------



## Surf Monkey

KokushiTsumo said:


> Every new IEM is a collab.



Sure seems like it.


----------



## jmwant (Oct 9, 2022)

The volume wheel makes me wish it had a lock switch to prevent accidental volume increase. The Price looks very reasonable though.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 9, 2022)

jmwant said:


> The volume wheel makes me wish it had a lock switch to prevent accidental volume increase. The Price looks very reasonable though.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

ChrisOc said:


> After reading about these, I decided to buy the Aür Audio Aure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it related with the Aure Audio brand ? 🤔

https://www.instagram.com/aure_tw/?hl=fr

I didn't quite understand. 😔


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 9, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is it related with the Aure Audio brand ? 🤔
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/aure_tw/?hl=fr
> 
> I didn't quite understand. 😔


I believe they are different businesses. These guys are Singaporeans and based in Singapore.

EDIT: This is the email address if any is looking buy: nicolashjteo@gmail.com

I am told the website is under construction.

The link you posted appears to be Taiwanese or at least based in Taiwan.

The perils of having a business which sell across the world is that the name might clash with another company in a country you never dreamed of.

Worse still the name of your product could mean something unspeakable in another language. That is why large corporations spend a fortune on researching a name before they use it.


----------



## jsmiller58

ChrisOc said:


> I believe they are different businesses. These guys are Singaporeans and based in Singapore.
> 
> EDIT: This is the email address if any is looking to buy: I am told the website is under construction.
> 
> ...


A humorous example being a car model from the past - Chevy Nova.  In Spanish loosely sounding like “Chevy doesn’t go”…


----------



## WAON303

Anyone know if the NiceHCK Youth is any good? https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004227058894.html

People completely forgot this exists, seems like it could be a promising set, potential competition to the Olina.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> Anyone know if the NiceHCK Youth is any good? https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004227058894.html
> 
> People completely forgot this exists, seems like it could be a promising set, potential competition to the Olina.


This review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-snow-edition.25942/reviews#review-29090 by NymPHONOmaniac compares Aria SE to NiceHCK Youth.

TLDR: "All in all, the Moondrop is from another league here, both in tonality and technicalities and offer a more refined and mature neutral tuning which could be consider less fun and exciting for basshead and treblehead."


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> This review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-snow-edition.25942/reviews#review-29090 by NymPHONOmaniac compares Aria SE to NiceHCK Youth.
> 
> TLDR: "All in all, the Moondrop is from another league here, both in tonality and technicalities and offer a more refined and mature neutral tuning which could be consider less fun and exciting for basshead and treblehead."


Yeah, i'm somewhat curious.
A basshead in discord who love KZ EDA-Bass said Moondrop SE have decent bass.
the bass is great in quality and somewhat "enough" in quantity.


----------



## Carpet

7Hz Salnotes Zero arrived in the mail today. Initial impressions, this has not been overhyped, it's a keeper. Astounding value at $20.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

ChrisOc said:


> I believe they are different businesses. These guys are Singaporeans and based in Singapore.
> 
> EDIT: This is the email address if any is looking buy: nicolashjteo@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Hum. Ok. This is clarified. 👍

But I think there is a great risk of legal issues.😉

About the brand and model names. 🤔


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

*




Moondrop Stellaris
Outstanding 14.5mm Planar Driver In-Ear Monitor*
_*   High-Precision Sub-Nanometer Driver Diaphrage
Fully Symmetrical Magnetic Circuit*_
*  Exquisite Starry Sky Theme Appearance
Comfortable Liquid Silicone Ear Tips

PRODUCT PRICE
$109.99 USD
https://www.linsoul.com/products/moondrop-stellaris*

Who ever guessed the Moondrop Planar Stellaris Universal IEM would be a flop, guess again.....sounds like a (full-size) headphone soundstage, big-vibrant and giant? Fit and comfort are top-rate too?

*

*


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


>


Hahaha yeah nice idea.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *
> Moondrop Stellaris
> Outstanding 14.5mm Planar Driver In-Ear Monitor*
> _*   High-Precision Sub-Nanometer Driver Diaphrage
> ...


is it shouty?
i think that is the biggest concern from the graph


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

r31ya said:


> is it shouty?
> i think that is the biggest concern from the graph


You know, it’s that borderline style, but that’s also what gives it the soundstage maybe. To tell you the truth, that was my main concern too...but I used a solid copper cable, and wide bore tips. It’s there........the aspect of forwardness which shows in the graph, yet it still is not burned-in yet, and the energy is not that bad? It’s not condensed into a tight area?

 I’m happy as the slight bit of shouty-ness seemed bearable.....but I have no idea long term? I’m closer to basehead nature than treble head, or mid-forward head. I’ll know more in a week?


----------



## yaps66

ChrisOc said:


> After reading about these, I decided to buy the Aür Audio Aure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris. Love how they look!  Good ergonomics?


----------



## yaps66

ChrisOc said:


> I believe they are different businesses. These guys are Singaporeans and based in Singapore.
> 
> EDIT: This is the email address if any is looking buy: nicolashjteo@gmail.com
> 
> ...


I did not know they were Singaporean.  This makes it your second pair of Singaporean iems?


----------



## ChrisOc

I have


DaveStarWalker said:


> Hum. Ok. This is clarified. 👍
> 
> But I think there is a great risk of legal issues.😉
> 
> About the brand and model names. 🤔


On the face of it, there might appear to be legal issues, but in legal practice you have to disect the the facts to make the analysis.

Are they in the same industry?
Are they in competition in the same (geographical) territory?
Is the common or similar name likely to confuse the customer?
Has either entity registered the name in question?
Can either party afford the cost of litigation across all the relevant territories?
Is the point in dispute worth the cost?

For me any attempt to litigate this issue falls quite quickly. One party is using the name (spelt slightly differently (Aure and Aüre) as a brand name and the other as a model name. Although the question of brand names may well be a live issue (Aür and Aüre).

One party is using the name as a Custom In Ear Monitor (CIEM) business and the other as a Universal IEM (UIEM) business. Both parties are setup in separate territories but operating worldwide.

It is highly unlikely that either business has registered the name in their own territory let alone any other territory.

The risk of a customer being confused is real but if the businesses remain within their current specialism, a customer will quickly realise which business can sell them what they want, CIEM or UIEM.

Given the size of the businesses concerned, it is highly unlikely that either business can afford litigation in the relevant territories and in any case not in all territories.

In my view the prospects of success set against the cost and benefits, in such a matter, is so low, I would advise against commencing proceedings in this matter, not least because a model name is likely to come to pass soon enough, maybe even sooner than the litigation process will take, depending on which jurisdiction the matter is litigated.

Customer confusion is real but may not arise and if it does, it is easily resolved, and the litigation cost is just prohibitive, best for them to work around the issue.


----------



## ChrisOc

yaps66 said:


> I did not know they were Singaporean.  This makes it your second pair of Singaporean iems?


Singapore is snapping at heels of Hong Kong for Audio Capital status! Although it would be difficult to beat mainland China.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Oct 10, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> I have
> 
> On the face of it, there might appear to be legal issues, but in legal practice you have to disect the the facts to make the analysis.
> 
> ...


Well,

I think I'm not the only one to potentially confuse the two offers / brands.

*Are they in the same industry?*
_Yes. Exactly the same._
*Are they in competition in the same (geographical) territory?*
_Yes (Taiwan)_
*Is the common or similar name likely to confuse the customer?*
_This is a real discussion. I was._
*Has either entity registered the name in question?*
_Good point._
*Can either party afford the cost of litigation across all the relevant territories?*
_Good point. The bigger brand maybe._
*Is the point in dispute worth the cost?*
_The only question. But it can be commuted to a juridic dispute. This is a real concern._


I thought at first that it was a new entry-level product from Aure Audio. And they propose Ciems and uiems.

it is otherwise misleading, in fact not very clear.
I specify otherwise that I have strictly no link with Aure Audio. I just own 2 of their... uiems.


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> I have
> 
> On the face of it, there might appear to be legal issues, but in legal practice you have to disect the the facts to make the analysis.
> 
> ...


Does China have a history of enforcing ANY intellectual property rights? Trademarks and copyright seem to be a black hole over there!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Well actually, this is not the continental China but Taiwan.


----------



## ChrisOc

DaveStarWalker said:


> Well,
> 
> I think I'm not the only one to potentially confuse the two offers / brands.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all the points. It is really a issue which can (easily???) be resolved by the parties talking to each other. 

It may be adding the name of the country, altering the second word to their names, Audio, Acoustics, Ears, Hifi etc. The aim being to ensure the customer is not confused.

I also have no stake in either, just a first time customer of Aur Audio Singapore.


----------



## baskingshark

brsdrgn said:


> One of the stores on AE has shared this :
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the new version of Timeless coming up.



The irony is this IEM is called "TIMELESS". It isn't "timeless" if a Pro edition comes out to replace it. Even father time isn't kind to some hypetrain IEMs it seems!




Carpet said:


> Does China have a history of enforcing ANY intellectual property rights? Trademarks and copyright seem to be a black hole over there!



Well the KZ ZS6 looks suspiciously like the Campfire Andromeda LOLOL.





KZ ZS6




Campfire Andromeda



As for lawsuits within CHIFI, guess what, the KZ rep on FB claims they sued QKZ:



Perhaps lots of people were thinking QKZ was related to KZ LOL.

I ain't a lawyer, but I think it may be hard to enforce intellectual property there since a lot of smaller CHIFI companies mushroom out every few weeks, and some appear to be fly-by-night. Even if someone sues them, they just fold and open a new company somewhere else?


----------



## ChrisOc

Carpet said:


> Does China have a history of enforcing ANY intellectual property rights? Trademarks and copyright seem to be a black hole over there!


Yes, sometimes it seems to be a policy to turn a blind eye and concentrate on building the economy. However, sales abroad, invite litigation abroad, current dispute....do not quote me on that, as I cannot remember the parties.....Nokia and Oppo on Intellectual Property Nokia claims have been used without the relevant licences.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

baskingshark said:


> The irony is this IEM is called "TIMELESS". It isn't "timeless" if a Pro edition comes out to replace it. Even father time isn't kind to some hypetrain IEMs it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "case"... betweeen KZ and Campfire is interesting...

Maybe because... the shell for Campfire is outsourced in China...


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio is following up on the Yuan Li, Shimin Li and Zetian Wu with a budget single DD set.
> 
> The Shangguan Wan'er
> 
> ...



So it seems the Tangzu Audio Wan'er is retailing at $19 USD.  But for first adopters, there's an early bird promotion of $16.50 USD (12% off).





https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...WAv4YhHn2s81gAMhvh8Ki8p7cGE9AaJ3NSuwu6Z43Ew7l



Seems other than this year being the year of the planar wars, it is also the year of the sub $20 USD ultra-budget wars - stuff like the Moondrop CHU, Salnotes Zero, various KZ/CCA pokemons etc being released fast and furious.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

r31ya said:


> is it shouty?
> i think that is the biggest concern from the graph


Well few hours have past, and I can say the Moondrop Planar Stellaris is not really shouty. Though it is taking elements and placing them way out into the stage, forward. Its temperament is a more up-front style, up away from the low end, to make a more midcentric focus. Yet it actually is the opposite of the TANGZU Zetian Wu in that there is way more spaced out imaging. In some ways it doesn’t sound like a planar at all? Where the Zetian Wu offers a great tune, technicalities are actually better with the Stellaris? Bigger imaging and faster decay, honestly this is incredible, just the transient response, that no other Planar to my knowledge has. But there is way less low-end than the TANGZU Zetian Wu, it’s a totally opposite tune! But the Stellaris is ridiculously fast! Whew! Timbre is totally correct too! Honestly this is in many ways the best planar experience I’ve had, it is truly good. So far the TANGZU Zetian Wu, HOOK-X,   Diako, TINHIFI P1 Max and Kinera Celest Gumiho......this is what I have heard. The bass is totally there, yet fast and imagined well! It’s just controlled, clean and carefully done. Meaning even the bass is imaged well. Of course this is the Honeymoon.....but still I do know what I’m hearing.

Really this is going to make a fuss! Out of all six planars I have this one is special! I can hear every word they are singing in a rock song, that is unusual, no way does this sound like any $109.99 IEM I’ve heard before?

Using the Sony 1Z, Hansound Zen cable and wide-bore tips. 


Redcarmoose said:


> You know, it’s that borderline style, but that’s also what gives it the soundstage maybe. To tell you the truth, that was my main concern too...but I used a solid copper cable, and wide bore tips. It’s there........the aspect of forwardness which shows in the graph, yet it still is not burned-in yet, and the energy is not that bad? It’s not condensed into a tight area?
> 
> I’m happy as the slight bit of shouty-ness seemed bearable.....but I have no idea long term? I’m closer to basehead nature than treble head, or mid-forward head. I’ll know more in a week?


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> So it seems the Tangzu Audio Wan'er is retailing at $19 USD.  But for first adopters, there's an early bird promotion of $16.50 USD (12% off).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tangzu is winning in aesthetics tho. Even budget looks premium.

Detachatable cable is also a nice pro as some brands think ~$20 is not worth of such feature. And as everyone notes about Tangzu, it might come with decent accessories. Pretty nice. Graph looks like an Aria for 1/4 price. Hope it is.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

S) Moondrop Planar Stellaris
A) WANGZU ZETIAN WU
B) RAPTGO HOOK-X
C) TINHIFI P1 Max
D) 7Hz x Crinacle Salnotes Dioko
D) Kinera Celest Gumiho


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> S) Moondrop Planar Stellaris
> A) WANGZU ZETIAN WU
> B) RAPTGO HOOK-X
> C) TINHIFI P1 Max
> ...



Bold statement.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> Bold statement.


The storm will arrive.....and truth will be known.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> The storm will arrive.....and truth will be known.



How’s the Stellaris fit? They look odd.


----------



## chinmie

Surf Monkey said:


> How’s the Stellaris fit? They look odd.



on my ears, they jutted out a bit too far out for my comfort. using regular tips that i use, only the eartips that make contact to my ears while the body would hover.. maybe using smaller tips would do, but i didn't try it when i tested it.


----------



## Ferdinando1968

I don't know if I am allowed to write here, being a new user.
if I am wrong, you will forgive me. 

Coming to the point, it may be that the comparison I make does not make sense, given the price difference, but I have both the STELLARIS and the TALOS, and they have similarities in the sound signature (at least to my ignorant ears), but I find more detailed and pleasant to listen to the latter.


----------



## Surf Monkey

chinmie said:


> on my ears, they jutted out a bit too far out for my comfort. using regular tips that i use, only the eartips that make contact to my ears while the body would hover.. maybe using smaller tips would do, but i didn't try it when i tested it.



It has a serious Lt. Uhura look to it.


----------



## gadgetgod

Re sharing here from Dunu thread. This new single dd from DUNU is pretty good. Personally was not able to connect much with the Titan S, this new set sounds much better. Specifically better body for vocals and instruments imo.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ferdinando1968 said:


> I don't know if I am allowed to write here, being a new user.
> if I am wrong, you will forgive me.
> 
> Coming to the point, it may be that the comparison I make does not make sense, given the price difference, but I have both the STELLARIS and the TALOS, and they have similarities in the sound signature (at least to my ignorant ears), but I find more detailed and pleasant to listen to the latter.



This is an interesting matchup to me. The Talos is very high on my list right now but the Stellaris seems to be in the same space signature wise.


----------



## WAON303

gadgetgod said:


> Re sharing here from Dunu thread. This new single dd from DUNU is pretty good. Personally was not able to connect much with the Titan S, this new set sounds much better. Specifically better body for vocals and instruments imo.


How much are these? They look like $150-170ish judging by the stock case and cable.

Will probably be another IEM that competes with the Kato and Elixir.


----------



## lushmelody

Surf Monkey said:


> Bold statement.





Redcarmoose said:


> S) Moondrop Planar Stellaris
> A) WANGZU ZETIAN WU
> B) RAPTGO HOOK-X
> C) TINHIFI P1 Max
> ...


S in technical performarce or S as a daily driver? That tuning is haaarsh


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 10, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> S in technical performarce or S as a daily driver? That tuning is haaarsh


"S" may invoke some associations with shills, hype trains and updating these lists with every other new IEM coming with the fresh renewed enthusiasm,  relying on very short term memories of these forums...

But then I am sure an honest enthusiastic opinion of a fellow Head-Fi-ier listening to thousands of them IEMs is not to be argued with 

On another note, an idea of BA-planar hybrid with the switch, implemented in Talos, looks very attravtive. Two pins, finally(!!), but it is hard to get past this design, really alien.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

PhonoPhi said:


> "S" may invoke some associations with shills, hype trains and updating these lists with every other new IEM coming with the fresh renewed enthusiasm,  relying on very short term memories of these forums...
> 
> But then I am sure an honest enthusiastic opinion of a fellow Head-Fi-ier listening to thousands of them IEMs is not to be argued with
> 
> On another note, an idea of BA-planar hybrid with the switch, implemented in Talos, looks very attravtive. Two pins, finally(!!), but it is hard to get past this design, really alien.


Honestly I'm 100% sure that if we wait another 6 months we'll have "end game" planars being sold for $20. Wouldn't quite say being an early adopter is wise


----------



## gadgetgod

WAON303 said:


> How much are these? They look like $150-170ish judging by the stock case and cable.
> 
> Will probably be another IEM that competes with the Kato and Elixir.


No idea about price right now bro. But I feel like it will be under 100$.


----------



## danieldvk (Oct 10, 2022)

Two models of BGVP Scale?
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004757727630.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.3c1012381g9jnT&algo_pvid=b706c8ad-2307-4e26-a8ee-1317757ba5da&algo_exp_id=b706c8ad-2307-4e26-a8ee-1317757ba5da-0&pdp_ext_f=

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005...cf16654366479295271e02ad!12000030552278317!sh


----------



## Carpet

danieldvk said:


> Two models of BGVP Scale?
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004757727630.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.3c1012381g9jnT&algo_pvid=b706c8ad-2307-4e26-a8ee-1317757ba5da&algo_exp_id=b706c8ad-2307-4e26-a8ee-1317757ba5da-0&pdp_ext_f=
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004803681893.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_allProduct.8148356.3.cdcc776fs41vMS&pdp_npi=2@dis!BRL!R$ 136,62!R$ 122,96!!!!!@210318cf16654366479295271e02ad!12000030552278317!sh


Good spotting! The second one is "BVGP Scale Pro".  and has an "HVEK custom BA" in place of the smaller DD. Be interesting to see how the tuning has changed


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> Good spotting! The second one is "BVGP Scale Pro".  and has an "HVEK custom BA" in place of the smaller DD. Be interesting to see how the tuning has changed


Normal one:




Pro version :





I'd go for dd version just to see how that small dd performs. It wouldn't be that much resolving maybe but would expect metalic timbre from the BA.


----------



## Carpet

Gizaudio on Stellaris!​

So looks it like a great choice for anyone who feels that the Muse simply wasn't bright enough, the S12 needed more pina gain or the Heart Mirror was a bass-head IEM. Colour me cynical!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

Nope not harsh.


lushmelody said:


> S in technical performarce or S as a daily driver? That tuning is haaarsh


It’s a revelation in imaging and detail. Yes, the detail is from a forward stance of the mids, yet the treble is ever so slightly de-emphasized, giving you more mid focus. The bass is meaty and full, yet slightly behind in comparison to something like the Zietan Wu, though due to that the mids again get slightly more attention. The bass is actually better imagined and faster, more easy to hear, even though diminished in comparison to the Zetian Wu. But because of actual instrument/vocal size and clarity of imaging, the result is basically resolution in what’s heard, making it “S” tier. The signature isn’t exactly what I admire as normally I’d order slightly more bass. But this ranking is due to capability and overall entertainment factor making the Moondrop Planar Stellaris win-out. And not by a short margin either, it transcends (my) preference to win on sheer skill and realism in sound playback. Daily driver, tuning is not harsh, have you heard it? Are you only judging by the graph? Graphs don’t actually sound like anything, they are only an estimate.....graphs are helpful, but not the last word. The end sound is not exactly bright, read my reviews of the Rhombus and TRN ST5, those have way more brightness, this is more sanded down? Still a forward midrange (what else would you call it?) but forward in all the best places, creating a carnival of involvement and resolution!

The  Moondrop Planar Stellaris is all about sheer image size and soundstage scope, making the playback giant in size. Also clarity and vividness are off the charts!

There is “something” about the timbre that makes stuff sound different but only fresh, not really off timbre? I haven’t put my finger on what it is, as there is no color really to the sound, just big talent and fast playback!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> How’s the Stellaris fit? They look odd.


Yeh...they do look “off”. But they are some of the best fitting IEMs I have found this year. In fact due to the fit, I can use my thin-walled shallow wide-bore tips. I can use any tips with them!


----------



## nymz

My review for the *Thieaudio Oracle Mk2* is out and you can find it here.

_Thanks for reading and have a nice week!_


----------



## chinmie

Carpet said:


> Gizaudio on Stellaris!​
> 
> So looks it like a great choice for anyone who feels that the Muse simply wasn't bright enough, the S12 needed more pina gain or the Heart Mirror was a bass-head IEM. Colour me cynical!




my current ranking on the planars that I've tried is:
1. S12 (for my "bright tuning" personal preference) and Hook X (for more versatile use) 
2. Timeless
3. P1 Max
4. Stellaris 

haven't tried the cheaper KZ and CCA planars yet

there's another planar hybrid that i really like and still own: the MT100, but i understand it's not for everyone tuning-wise, so it's safer to recommend those above for other people


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 10, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The Moondrop Planar Stellaris is all about sheer image size and soundstage scope, making the playback giant in size. Also clarity and vividness are off the charts!



Strong treble and subdued lower midrange can trigger that soundstage effect. Examples: Tanchjim Ola with leaky treble tips, Hidizs MD4 in treble configuration.

Whether trading tonal balance and listening comfort for soundstage is worth it in this case is another problem (and I am talking as a soundstage addict here).

On an unrelated note, I am always impressed by the fact that you are still impressed by stuffs coming your way, given how much audio gear you have. When I make IEM or earbuds one day, I need to send them to you for review  


Edit: modded S12 powered by Megatron (or desktop amp) is still the most amazing bass head IEM sound I have. Crisp and well separated across spectrum (planar driver), right soundstage (due to nozzle mod), subbass focus (due to tape mod). With that being said, if I can get a Z1r for a good price, my bass head endgame would change


----------



## WAON303

Stellaris should've been named Polaralis, the tuning is so backwards from what Moondrop is known for.

IEM community: We want Moondrop Planar tuned like Chu or Kato.
Moondrop: We have Chu and Kato at home son, how about a Planar SSR?
IEM community: I hate you daddy, SSR shouty.
Moondrop: Use EQ


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

*I just realized what the confusion is.......its simple really. The Stellaris I am testing with the 1Z and OCC 4 wire Hansound. Also aftermarket tips. Anyone.....and I mean anyone who judges the Stellaris with the included cable and tips is an amateur. Toss the included cable and tips. 4.4mm balanced with a warm aftermarket cable is the only way, otherwise it sounds thin. Ditch the included wire.*


o0genesis0o said:


> Strong treble and subdued lower midrange can trigger that soundstage effect. Examples: Tanchjim Ola with leaky treble tips, Hidizs MD4 in treble configuration.
> 
> Whether trading tonal balance and listening comfort for soundstage is worth it in this case is another problem (and I am talking as a soundstage addict here).
> 
> ...





WAON303 said:


> Stellaris should've been named Polaralis, the tuning is so backwards from what Moondrop is known for.
> 
> IEM community: We want Moondrop Planar tuned like Chu or Kato.
> Moondrop: We have Chu and Kato at home son, how about a Planar SSR?
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

chinmie said:


> my current ranking on the planars that I've tried is:
> 1. S12 (for my "bright tuning" personal preference) and Hook X (for more versatile use)
> 2. Timeless
> 3. P1 Max
> ...


You must have not experimented with Stellaris? Use a copper cable. The P1 is 1/2 or 1/4 the IEM the Stellaris is?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Strong treble and subdued lower midrange can trigger that soundstage effect. Examples: Tanchjim Ola with leaky treble tips, Hidizs MD4 in treble configuration.
> 
> Whether trading tonal balance and listening comfort for soundstage is worth it in this case is another problem (and I am talking as a soundstage addict here).
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't know how to place the Moondrop Planar Stellaris value wise? It may get better with burn-in, but I'm going to try and get a total review up today? Inspired is not even the word for my emotion with the Moondrop Planar Stellaris, as it was beyond surprise. Thank-you, I will test your product!


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan (Oct 11, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *I just realized what the confusion is.......its simple really. The Stellaris I am testing with the 1Z and OCC 4 wire Hansound. Also aftermarket tips. Anyone.....and I mean anyone who judges the Stellaris with the included cable and tips is an amateur. Toss the included cable and tips. 4.4mm balanced with a warm aftermarket cable is the only way, otherwise it sounds thin. Ditch the included *wire.



I generally dislike making such harsh and easily antagonizing statements, but this is straight up ridiculous. Any good product should perform decently in it's stock form, it should not require any modifications, tinkering or even tip/cable/amp/whatever-rolling or anything of that sort to do so. Of course it may not perform optimally that way, but it should not require fixing out of the box. One would expect for the competent and well established manufacturer, which Moondrop arguably is, to mindfully and carefully choose all of the components and accessories for the product in order to provide a satisfying experience out of the box. Suggesting that anyone who is not satisfied when that is not the case is an amateur just because that person lacks willingness (or maybe even knowledge) to attempt salvaging such a product with inadequate half measures is absurd. You can't fix such an issue as glaringly uneven and peaky FR with eartips, let alone a cable. Those are tools for fine (though at the same time not at all precise) tuning, nothing more. This is the epitome of the infamous "audiofoolery".


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> I generally dislike making such harsh and easily antagonizing statements, but this is straight up ridiculous. Any good product should perform decently in it's stock form, it's should not require any modifications, tinkering or even tip/cable/amp/whatever-rolling or anything of that sort to do so. Of course it may not perform optimally that way, but it should not require fixing out of the box. One would expect for the competent and well established manufacturer, which Moondrop arguably is, to mindfully and carefully choose all of the components and accessories for the product in order to provide a satisfying experience out of the box. Calling anyone who is not satisfied when that is not the case an amateur just because that person lacks willingness (or maybe even knowledge) to attempt salvaging such a product with inadequate half measures is absurd. You can't fix such an issue as glaringly uneven and peaky FR with eartips, let alone a cable. Those are tools for fine (though at the same time not at all precise) tuning, nothing more. This is the epitome of the infamous "audiofoolery".


Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet.

"salvaging".....haha

I guess I missed five-hours of sleep last night, up "salvaging"?


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan

Redcarmoose said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet.
> 
> salvaging.....haha



Thank you, I've been lurking this forum for a few years already. I just don't engage in discussions all that much. Also, my wallet is as safe as it could be, since an empty wallet is a safe wallet, and will stay that way for quite some time it seems 😅


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

You do realize I'm trying to help people reach audio nirvana, right? I'm just suggesting the Chinese have Eastern tuning which focuses on sub-bass and upper-mids, where these are import IEMs, and Westerner listening is done with focus on the mid-bass and lower-mids. So we are adjusting the sound (different cable) for Western ears......that's why stock cable is a no-go for us.


JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> Thank you, I've been lurking this forum for a few years already. I just don't engage in discussions all that much. Also, my wallet is as safe as it could be, since an empty wallet is a safe wallet, and will stay that way for quite some time it seems 😅


----------



## Redcarmoose

And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> You must have not experimented with Stellaris? Use a copper cable. The P1 is 1/2 or 1/4 the IEM the Stellaris is?



unfortunately not.. my impressions are based on trying one briefly on an audio meet, so i didn't try switching cables/tips at all. i forgot if any of my friends did experimented using other cables with it, but i certainly didn't. 

though to be honest that's how i usually choose to buy earphones/audio gears in general.. if it doesn't impress me in the first minute, i don't think it's for me.
If something impresses me, i would listen to it longer and think: 
-well, this is nice, but do i need this? 
-do i have something similar in function already in my collection? 
-is this better and can this replace it? 

if the answer is yes to all of it, then i would buy it. 

from what i had heard, even if using different cables, it would not change the tuning significantly enough for me to even like it. 

on a note, there were 7 of us (me and my friends) who tried the Stellaris (and also some other IEMs, headphones, amps, etc that everyone brought to the meet) and all 7 of us came to the same/similar conclusion on how it sounds... aaand, my friend who owns it put it on sale the next day  

also a side note, all of us are impressed (with varying degree, of course) with the Hook X, S12, CRA/CRA+, Salnotes Zero, EDAs, and AS16 Pro
I stopped wanting to buy new earphones for some time now after my last purchase (i think that was a year or so ago), but i like these enough that i bought the EDAs and CRA, just to play around with them some more. 

the P1 max, i didn't like it as much as the S12/Hook X, but i can see that beneath that relaxed presentation, it still shows similar potential in technicalities as the other planar, though not as showy like the others. I would not buy it, but i would still recommend it to others


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 10, 2022)

chinmie said:


> unfortunately not.. my impressions are based on trying one briefly on an audio meet, so i didn't try switching cables/tips at all. i forgot if any of my friends did experimented using other cables with it, but i certainly didn't.
> 
> though to be honest that's how i usually choose to buy earphones/audio gears in general.. if it doesn't impress me in the first minute, i don't think it's for me.
> If something impresses me, i would listen to it longer and think:
> ...


Right, I totally agree with first impressions. But you have to understand I get these boxes in the mail and I have to photograph an unboxing. With the  Stellaris, they had put the cable and ear-tips away in-a-box which seemed like something fragile to open. So I naturally went for my cable of choice, the 4.4mm OCC Hansound, so as to not disturb the packaging. Remember too, the Sony 1Z is dark DAP due to bass but also has an accented treble. I did all my impressions this way. When I started to read the differences in opinion, I quickly gave a listen after the unboxing with the included cable.

So that's how I came up with this cable theory.

But I'm with you totally......as this hobby is just about subjective as anything. Also age and hearing loss is a huge thing, as an IEM can (if tuned right) replace that loss of high tone, where it would be too much for youngsters.

Cheers!


----------



## Jmop

It looks pretty nice based on that graph but I know the treble region is really smoothed there.


----------



## BigGearHunter

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> I generally dislike making such harsh and easily antagonizing statements, but this is straight up ridiculous. Any good product should perform decently in it's stock form, it's should not require any modifications, tinkering or even tip/cable/amp/whatever-rolling or anything of that sort to do so. Of course it may not perform optimally that way, but it should not require fixing out of the box. One would expect for the competent and well established manufacturer, which Moondrop arguably is, to mindfully and carefully choose all of the components and accessories for the product in order to provide a satisfying experience out of the box. Suggesting that anyone who is not satisfied when that is not the case an amateur just because that person lacks willingness (or maybe even knowledge) to attempt salvaging such a product with inadequate half measures is absurd. You can't fix such an issue as glaringly uneven and peaky FR with eartips, let alone a cable. Those are tools for fine (though at the same time not at all precise) tuning, nothing more. This is the epitome of the infamous "audiofoolery".


You have just been introduced to the world of apologists for crap and hype monkeys. Your notion is 100% correct, a product should be good out of the box if it's worth the money the companies are expecting us to pay. Anybody who says different is flat out wrong or trying to sell you something.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Right, I totally agree with first impressions. But you have to understand I get these boxes in the mail and I have to photograph an unboxing. With the  Stellaris, they had put the cable and ear-tips away in-a-box which seemed like something fragile to open. So I naturally went for my cable of choice, the 4.4mm OCC Hansound, so as to not disturb the packaging. Remember too, the Sony 1Z is dark DAP due to bass but also has an accented treble. I did all my impressions this way. When I started to read the differences in opinion, I quickly gave a listen after the unboxing with the included cable.
> 
> So that's how I came up with this cable theory.
> 
> ...



The unboxing experience looks good. The cable seems unbearable though (from handling point of view). 

13db ear-gain is certainly pain, but if Moondrop thinks that it is a good idea, then good for them. Perhaps there is a big market for that kind of tuning in China. Maybe this is for SSR / SSP fans? After all, Smabat (another Chi-Fi specialised in flathead earbuds) has a house sound with 20db ear-gain and they seem to sell well enough to keep tuning their buds like that. I wouldn’t dwell too much on these IEMs as I’m not going to buy them for myself or for writing a review. 

I admit I don’t quite understand Red’s review most of the time, nor his strong belief that cable can make such drastic changes. But still, writing reviews is harder than it looks, especially for the kind of review Red writes, so I wouldn’t pick on him.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 11, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> The unboxing experience looks good. The cable seems unbearable though (from handling point of view).
> 
> 13db ear-gain is certainly pain, but if Moondrop thinks that it is a good idea, then good for them. Perhaps there is a big market for that kind of tuning in China. Maybe this is for SSR / SSP fans? After all, Smabat (another Chi-Fi specialised in flathead earbuds) has a house sound with 20db ear-gain and they seem to sell well enough to keep tuning their buds like that. I wouldn’t dwell too much on these IEMs as I’m not going to buy them for myself or for writing a review.
> 
> I admit I don’t quite understand Red’s review most of the time, nor his strong belief that cable can make such drastic changes. But still, writing reviews is harder than it looks, especially for the kind of review Red writes, so I wouldn’t pick on him.


Remember this is only an IEM at the end of the day.........something we are suppose to have fun with.  All of us are really close brothers in this sound endeavor!


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> The unboxing experience looks good. The cable seems unbearable though (from handling point of view).
> 
> 13db ear-gain is certainly pain, but if Moondrop thinks that it is a good idea, then good for them. Perhaps there is a big market for that kind of tuning in China. Maybe this is for SSR / SSP fans? After all, Smabat (another Chi-Fi specialised in flathead earbuds) has a house sound with 20db ear-gain and they seem to sell well enough to keep tuning their buds like that. I wouldn’t dwell too much on these IEMs as I’m not going to buy them for myself or for writing a review.
> 
> I admit I don’t quite understand Red’s review most of the time, nor his strong belief that cable can make such drastic changes. But still, writing reviews is harder than it looks, especially for the kind of review Red writes, so I wouldn’t pick on him.



He just never say any IEMs bad that's all, perhaps quite confusing which one is real good, good, overall good, quite good, good with this, good with that. But for sure, his photos are great.

the 13db increment from neutral point definitely shouty without hearing it. I know graph doesn't tell the full story but for experienced graph reader or grapher moreover, they can compare the graph with his/her reference IEM, and roughly know what the sound like, with note if some one really know how roughly every hz sound like.
One easiest method to learn this is using equalizer, pull up extremely 1 by 1 every frequencies, and hear the differences, use the most familiar/favorite song, from there someone can learn what that frequency region covers.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light.


Then the bulb blew after twelve hours and it was dark until morning, which was the earliest they could get an electrician to come round and fix the shoddy wiring!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 11, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> the 13db increment from neutral point definitely shouty without hearing it. I know graph doesn't tell the full story but for experienced graph reader or grapher moreover, they can compare the graph with his/her reference IEM, and roughly know what the sound like, with note if some one really know how roughly every hz sound like.


Oh yeah. After looking at many graphs and measuring your stuffs, you would start to align graphs to listening experience. The caveat is that we are looking at graphs from IEC 711 coupler / standard. Some rigs look way different.

Some might like 13db ear-gain though. Just like there are big fans of midrange of CFA Solaris series and IE900. Not for me. Please give me sensible 8db ear gain.

But seriously, Red, I cannot understand how IEMs compare with each other by reading your reviews


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Oh yeah. After looking at many graphs and measuring your stuffs, you would start to align graphs to listening experience. The caveat is that we are looking at graphs from IEC 711 coupler / standard. Some rigs look way different.
> 
> Some might like 13db ear-gain though. Just like there are big fans of midrange of CFA Solaris series and IE900. Not for me. Please give me sensible 8db ear gain.
> 
> But seriously, Red, I cannot understand how IEMs compare with each other by reading your reviews



Right sir, and we can only compare graph with similar coupler that using same standard. Luckily these IEC 711 coupler and the copies are quite common nowadays among reviewers and users. I know they are not high end manufacturer standard at first place but at least with so many reviewers and users using similar coupler, they become "standard" or as cue FR. Be aware though similar coupler doesn't mean have exact same standard, they may have unit variations too, some on bass, some on mids, some on highs even usually only 1-2 db differences among others, but it easily recognizable through comparing same IEM between 2 graphers. The apple dongles used for connectors, and the splitter also may affecting little bit db.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Oh yeah. After looking at many graphs and measuring your stuffs, you would start to align graphs to listening experience. The caveat is that we are looking at graphs from IEC 711 coupler / standard. Some rigs look way different.
> 
> Some might like 13db ear-gain though. Just like there are big fans of midrange of CFA Solaris series and IE900. Not for me. Please give me sensible 8db ear gain.
> 
> But seriously, Red, I cannot understand how IEMs compare with each other by reading your reviews


That's ok, you need to find a reviewer which you relate with. Also remember my takes are simply a (single) opinion in a moment of time.........gone almost as fast as when the fingers hits the keyboard. All this is perception, and it's fickle, even though we hold any objective "truth" dearly. Hopefully you will get something else out of my reviews. *I'm only human, I could absolutely be wrong at times, maybe a lot of times?*


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Then the bulb blew after twelve hours and it was dark until morning, which was the earliest they could get an electrician to come round and fix the shoddy wiring!


*TANGZU Zetian Wu is truly the safe bet! I can't wait to read your impressions.*


----------



## DynamicEars

Redcarmoose said:


> That's ok, you need to find a reviewer which you relate with. Also remember my takes are simply a (single) opinion in a moment of time.........gone almost as fast as when the fingers hits the keyboard. All this is perception, and it's fickle, even though we hold any objective "truth" dearly. Hopefully you will get something else out of my reviews. *I'm only human, I could absolutely be wrong at times, maybe a lot of times?*



Frankly speaking, with no hard feeling, I can't take your reviews as my personal reference since maybe you are too polite to say something harsh, or just to please manufacturers.
Again no hard feeling, just my honest 2 cents but I do appreciate your hardworks writing your long reviews, taking up your time diligently and your efforts to take great photos, always impressive. And for your bold statement up there, that is a gentleman move, not easy to type something like that. Appreciate that.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mo...ver-in-ear-monitor.26101/reviews#review-29356


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/mo...ver-in-ear-monitor.26101/reviews#review-29356


Boy you know how to convince. Now I want to try the Stellaris


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Boy you know how to convince. Now I want to try the Stellaris


----------



## KokushiTsumo

New Yume apparently lol


----------



## BigGearHunter

KokushiTsumo said:


> New Yume apparently lol


That is so weird, I had a Yume already earmarked for 11-11 but now I'm wondering about the sequel


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Boy you know how to convince. Now I want to try the Stellaris



Just a heads up, I listened to the pair that my guitarist ordered and I think they're pretty bad. Even the owner, who's a Moondrop fanboy and has been looking forward to these ever since he heard about them, agreed. You know that I'm not particularly sensitive to pinna gain, but the Stellaris are a shouty and sometimes painfully aggressive mess. 

Comparing them side by side with the S12s I had on hand, it was immediately clear that the two IEMs are really operating in different leagues. Stellaris also doesn't have that nice deep reaching fast bass which is one of the things I love most about the S12s and planar based transducer mediums in general. Without going into a ton of detail, the whole tuning on the Stellaris sounds wonky/off, for a planar I thought the technicalities were pretty average although they do have a big soundstage, and timbre on both vocals and instruments was largely inaccurate.

This is just my opinion from spending 1.5 to 2 hours killing time with the Stellaris (and the S12s for comparison). I did some tip rolling and I tried multiple cables just in case @Redcarmoose was on to something with the cable thing. I didn't hear any appreciable changes from the cables (tried 16 core single crystal oxygen free copper, 16 core silver plated copper and 8 core pure silver). 

For tips I tried spinfits, xelastecs, and 3 different types of foam which were all the tips my guitarist and I had on us. The tips were able to make a difference, but none of the tips we had were able to reign in that upper mid, lower treble shoutiness. They didn't even come close so, IMO, the Stellaris are an IEM that requires EQ to be usable. I'm glad my guitarist bought these and not me because I was curious to try them, but I would have been burnt if I had spent my money on these.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Fiio BTR7:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-btr7.26025/reviews


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Just a heads up, I listened to the pair that my guitarist ordered and I think they're pretty bad. Even the owner, who's a Moondrop fanboy and has been looking forward to these ever since he heard about them, agreed. You know that I'm not particularly sensitive to pinna gain, but the Stellaris are a shouty and sometimes painfully aggressive mess.
> 
> Comparing them side by side with the S12s I had on hand, it was immediately clear that the two IEMs are really operating in different leagues. Stellaris also doesn't have that nice deep reaching fast bass which is one of the things I love most about the S12s and planar based transducer mediums in general. Without going into a ton of detail, the whole tuning on the Stellaris sounds wonky/off, for a planar I thought the technicalities were pretty average although they do have a big soundstage, and timbre on both vocals and instruments was largely inaccurate.
> 
> ...



Well, there is a difference between being curious and opening the wallet   I still have 2 dongle, 1 IEM, and 3 earphones to review (plus a whole drawer of older stuffs that no one care about nowadays), and I am behind the schedule, so maybe I'll wait until I run into someone with Stellaris.


----------



## chinmie (Oct 15, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Comparing them side by side with the S12s I had on hand, it was immediately clear that the two IEMs are really operating in different leagues.



I agree. When i tested the S12 for the first time, it immediately captured my attention. i still refrain myself not to buy it because i have enough already, but gosh darn it's really tempting.



JAnonymous5150 said:


> I'm glad my guitarist bought these and not me because I was curious to try them, but I would have been burnt if I had spent my money on these.



blessed be, our brave friends who takes the jump... so we don't have to


----------



## yaps66

chinmie said:


> blessed be, our brave friends who takes the jump


may the lord open ...


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> Gizaudio on Stellaris!​
> 
> So looks it like a great choice for anyone who feels that the Muse simply wasn't bright enough, the S12 needed more pina gain or the Heart Mirror was a bass-head IEM. Colour me cynical!




Of the current crop the Zetian Wu seems to get the most consistent positive feedback.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> Of the current crop the Zetian Wu seems to get the most consistent positive feedback.


That’s the one safe bet.


----------



## Carpet

I'm at the stage now that even if a new planar tickled my nether regions and made me breakfast, I'd still have to say NO!

Four is probably enough?


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> I'm at the stage now that even if a new planar tickled my nether regions and made me breakfast, I'd still have to say NO!
> 
> Four is probably enough?



Things move in cycles in this industry.

2 years ago, it was the beryllium hype. CHIFI were all fighting tooth and nail to release purported beryllium DD sets every week then. Beryllium plated/coated = instabuy. In fact, some CHIFI were caught with their pants down using fake beryllium drivers: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274

Last year, was the LCP hype.

This year is of course the planar hype. CHIFI companies even have a FOMO (fear of missing out), and even bigger players like DUNU and Moondrop are also trying to muscle in on the planar pie.

I have a sneaky feeling, next year will bring its own hyped drivers, and the planar hype may die down somewhat.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 12, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Things move in cycles in this industry.
> 
> 2 years ago, it was the beryllium hype. CHIFI were all fighting tooth and nail to release purported beryllium DD sets every week then. Beryllium plated/coated = instabuy. In fact, some CHIFI were caught with their pants down using fake beryllium drivers: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274
> 
> ...


Berry hype fueled by BlonBl03 massive success.
that being said, from what i read, Blon parent company is the one that sells berry coating.
so Bl03 is also a great advert for their parent company.
--
oh hey i mis remember the driver. let me try to find that source, it was one of the tuners blog if i recalled it right


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 12, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Berry hype fueled by BlonBl03 massive success.
> that being said, from what i read, Blon parent company is the one that sells berry coating.
> so Bl03 is also a great advert for their parent company.


Do BL03 use carbon?
(Never cared about it either way; coating is very much secondary to the coating implementation and overall design).

Planars are a newer technology that got seriously refined in IEM implementation during the last year and trickled into a budget segment.

I hope piezos (piezoelectric transducers) can be next. They can offer ultimate precision, just to get larger amplitudes out of them requires some good technical implementation., otherwise they would remain limited mostly to treble.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Berry hype fueled by BlonBl03 massive success.
> that being said, from what i read, Blon parent company is the one that sells berry coating.
> so Bl03 is also a great advert for their parent company.



The BLON BL-03 use a 10 mm carbon diaphragm dynamic driver, don't think it is a beryllium driver.


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 12, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> That’s the one safe bet.



I will give a try to the *Tangzu Zetian Wu *as I want to try at least once a planar IEM.. I was really hesitating with Letshuoer S12 but usually, I like your review that are mostly not totally black or white and far more subtiles and gives us some good indications of the main characteristics without being hardly negative.
Basically, I am like 65% to 70% of people with getting a great pleasure with a typical Harman target response (to compensate the "general over sensitivity" of our ears in mid frequencies.. and I am not against using something like the former loudness shape of the 70's for listening at low level volume pressure) .
Unfortunately sound quality is rather dependant on the seal and real position of the driver tube in the ear canal which can different for every listener, so, I know, there is still a significant possibility that I won't enjoy this planar IEM due to the real fit and position.. but at least I will give a try to this tech based on your personnal ranking.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 12, 2022)

didn't quite find the OG article about that blon parent company, but stumble on this, tuners perspective on fancy DD.

https://www.audioreviews.org/beryllium-drivers-ko/
https://www.audioreviews.org/carbon-based-drivers/
--


> Companies such as DB Digital Technology Co., Ltd in Dongguan (parent company of BLON) uses low-energy production methods and much simplified manufacturing procedures, production capacity of DLC has improved by 3~4 times. More importantly, the reliability of DLC-coated diaphragm has improved as well. In addition to their BLON line of earphones, DB Digital Technology has been supplying DLC-coated transducers to several domestic and international earphone manufacturers under various brand names.


https://www.audioreviews.org/carbon-based-drivers/
whoops, sorry. definitely misremember it. it was DLC coating not berry.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 12, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The BLON BL-03 use a 10 mm carbon diaphragm dynamic driver, don't think it is a beryllium driver.


Yeah, I remember seeing "new carbon driver" on a BLON-03 advertisement on AE. Then getting all excited thinking they had bought out a new CNT or DLC version as an upgrade!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 12, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> Letshuoer S12


Yes, I have as yet to try or review the S12, but have a pair (Pro) which will be arriving any day. Also I haven’t reviewed the Zetain Wu yet but have had a pair for a while and will do a review of them soon. Maybe the reason for this planar popularity is just the fact that they offer a unique value? Meaning often maybe people simply like them because they bypass many of the negatives of other driver methods, yet are relatively low in cost. We can over generalize here, as no one method of sound production is superior, yet often if you find a home with a style of driver, then home can be your castle.

It’s safe to state many prior folks found their castle in the (original) S12, or Timeless? I’ve never heard those two. And while there is a chance you will meet-up with an issue in tuning or fit with what attributes the Zetain Wu brings..........why not think on the positive side? In that the Wu has an incredible shape and form factor which surprisingly fits great, plus there is a reason why the Wu tune is so well regarded. They, as a single gateway product into the world of planners, offer some truly exciting attributes. Just the other day I was using them with the Shanling UA3 and became fully spellbound by the entertainment factor! The Wu (maybe) walks that middle of the road line, where it’s not trying to be the most detailed, or offer any crazy up-front midrange that creates (Stellaris) polarization with-in the Head-Fi community. Think of the Wu almost as Ice Cream in (popularity) that there is a high probability you will find a new and exciting home. Maybe the Wu being a planar containing ownership of the basic fundamentals? The Wu offering a great character inside of a world of possible (other) IEM choices. Simply FR is the reason for 80% of (maybe) the reason  a person has affinity with an IEM in the first place? Such is maybe the FR the Wu contains for you?

And...I totally agree with you in that fit is close to everything, as you can’t begin to hear an IEM’s true nature until fit takes place. Yet some IEMs fit a larger segment of listeners (Ice Cream). The ear canal distance/size/shape (interior) dimension does vary from person to person. Even the walls of the canal being dry for some, wet for others. And people maybe don’t realize, but different ear-tips actually will change the driver distance to the ear-drum. So a tighter fitting IEM may offer subtle changes in wave maturity, in contrast to another (farther out) ear-tip. Not to mention bore-diameter, shape of ear-tip, material, etc etc.


----------



## Ichos

I have uploaded a review about the SIMGOT EM2R which is a great all rounder with confirmable fit.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2-roltion.26084/review/29362/


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ichos said:


> I have uploaded a review about the SIMGOT EM2R which is a great all rounder with confirmable fit.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2-roltion.26084/review/29362/



Now this is a discovery. I haven’t even heard of the brand before your review. It looks good.


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> Now this is a discovery. I haven’t even heard of the brand before your review. It looks good.


Haven't heard it either till they contacted!


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Uh oh...


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 12, 2022)

What about the DUNU TALOS Planar + 2BA Drivers Hybrid IEM ?
Anybody could compare this with a single Planar ? any real improvement in mid high/high details with the BA drivers activated ?



https://hifigo.com/products/dunu-talos?variant=43330689859823


----------



## Olivier61 (Oct 12, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Just a heads up, I listened to the pair that my guitarist ordered and I think they're pretty bad. Even the owner, who's a Moondrop fanboy and has been looking forward to these ever since he heard about them, agreed. You know that I'm not particularly sensitive to pinna gain, but the Stellaris are a shouty and sometimes painfully aggressive mess.
> 
> Comparing them side by side with the S12s I had on hand, it was immediately clear that the two IEMs are really operating in different leagues. Stellaris also doesn't have that nice deep reaching fast bass which is one of the things I love most about the S12s and planar based transducer mediums in general. Without going into a ton of detail, the whole tuning on the Stellaris sounds wonky/off, for a planar I thought the technicalities were pretty average although they do have a big soundstage, and timbre on both vocals and instruments was largely inaccurate.
> 
> ...



Yes this arrangement of the Stellaris seems strange...!

So I try a possible explanation, the Plans are sometimes very sensitive to break-in.  it may be that this material recovers db in bass and also in medium to attenuate the +13db ???  it is possible, those who have it can tell us.  Ah obviously changing the cables did nothing. Ok with that. These cable stories are a total myth, simply psycho-acoustics.  For more than 40 years I have challenged music-loving friends to prove by tests, I offer them a pair of Magnepan 😁!  Of course, they were never able to repeat and detect.  Yet came with their IEMs, their cables, my cables.  Time, we spent hours, days, sometimes weeks there because convinced that such and such a thing disturbed it... The psycho-acoustics are terrible, the brain is an infinite matter of subjection and influence, micro details  can smoke out the best and most neutral of brains.  Of course the vision enchants or destroys an impression.  I would even go as far as the smell, I practiced an incredible ruse, by putting a faint imperceptible smell, but detectable if you say so.  Well there we had repeatable tests!  The day was not over, we continued, with color, visual tests this time, but unknown cables for the subjects.  And of course without them knowing what I was testing.  Here convincing results but not as much as for those perfumed, of almost 90% we had 70 to 80, which was already largely an obvious proof.  We multiplied rapid tests, on the three friends and 5 cables, reds, a greenish, a gray, a very bright blue.  Bingo!  I don't even give the results you found.  The little thing that lowered the good average of the expected deductions, was that some cables had a very striking difference in section (so a few rare units of the grays and greenish were in the "warm, open, .. and not only the reds!).   Tests could be done on the thickness indeed, with the hundreds of current choices.
Young people will may do it, finished for me.

 Testing the earmolds is really critical, it changes the frequencies so much. Sometimes it can confuse people  yet seasoned. For example my ORACLE is very difficult on these choices. The bass is almost absent with silicones, you have to be stubborn to find shoes that fit. Foams solve the problem... but give rise to another!  the nozzle is so short that the foams are a little long, the signal passes through a very long tube, and ... the high mids and highs are attenuated!!!So find fairly short foam tips, or else  possessing a firm, neutral or slightly clear inner tube.

  To come back to the Stellaris, it seems like the absolute opposite of the CCA pla13, with its gigantic bass and a more discreet midrange.  Besides having fun this Plan, I really appreciate it.  A little equalized, minus 5db at 32hertz and it competes with my S12!!!  Even it is faster, more airy!  In fact, small adjustments here and there on Our favorite gear could really change the tones and the perceptions we have of them.  And apart from the aberrant choices in frequency, it is the other points which are important and give the deep quality.  In frequency it is nothing, it can easily be balanced, except at extreme values and the phase rotation in medium and high frequencies.

  Plan membranes are very qualitative, they have a faster impulse response, it's lightning and lightness.  That's why this little sound revolution is a benefit that I've been calling for for a very long time.  I have 5 Plans IEM, all equally pleasant.  Different quality certainly, but common virtue, finesse subtlety space!  I also enjoy other IEMs in dynamics, however Plan will always be special.

....


PS sorry for my English, I have to translate everything, I hope it remains understandable.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 12, 2022)

Moondrop Stellaris FR via IEC711 coupler:





The Stellaris is quite hard to drive, amplification is recommended.
The shells are a bit heavy and huge, with a long nozzle, but I found the comfort to be quite good actually.


On to sound, impressions using stock silicone tips and stock cable. The tuning is bright neutral. Note weight is thin and sterile. If you have heard the Moondrop SSR, the Stellaris is a SSR on steroids. The Stellaris hence pairs better with warm/analoguish sources, rather than something bright or analytical.

The Stellaris is very good in technicalities - clarity, instrument separation, micro-details, imaging, transients are great. If one wants a set for critical listening and to analyze every fine nuance of music, the Stellaris is one to consider. Will do some A/B comparisons with the S12 Pro and report back.

Bass is fast and tight but lacks sub-bass extension/movement of air. The upper mids region is actually not as scary as the graphs, but it can veer to shoutiness, especially at louder volumes (Fletcher munson curve). Treble is extended and airy, though sibilance and splashiness of highhats/cymbals is on display. The treble can be fatiguing with longer sessions, and perhaps treble sensitive folk may find the tuning polarizing; trebleheads will like it though.

Unfortunately, the boosted upper mids/treble and thin note weight give an unnatural timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments. Vocals sound nasal and notes just lack weight and density. This may not be an issue if you are not sensitive to timbre, or perhaps listen to music genres that are not acoustic/vocal focused.


*TLDR: *The Stellaris is unique compared to the usual V-shaped/harman tuned gear, it brings great technicalities to the table. Unfortunately, the tonality and timbre may be polarizing. It isn't as scary as the graphs would suggest, but the Stellaris is not recommended for treble sensitive folk, but treble heads may have a field day.
Those who enjoyed the SSR previously will probably like this too. The Stellaris hence is a very niche planar.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I have a sneaky feeling, next year will bring its own hyped drivers, and the planar hype may die down somewhat.





PhonoPhi said:


> I hope piezos (piezoelectric transducers) can be next. They can offer ultimate precision, just to get larger amplitudes out of them requires some good technical implementation., otherwise they would remain limited mostly to treble.


https://xmems.com/blog/solid-state-...ra-high-resolution-mems-speakers-has-arrived/


----------



## WAON303 (Oct 12, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Those who enjoyed the SSR previously will probably like this too.



Stellaris market in nutshell:

95%: Members of the SSR cult founded by Mark Ryan from Super Reviews (Spring tips not sponsored.)
4%: SSR cult members who were kicked out from the cult due to admitting the SSR is shouty.
1%: Shilleos  **hrr I mean* *Zeos Pantera from Z Reviews, #Buytheeze

Jokes aside, there's no way this IEM is not getting a revision soon.


----------



## danieldvk

New KZ sub brand? 
R$ 86,26  24%de desconto | Sgor venus dinâmico fones de ouvido alta fidelidade super bass monitor música esporte com cancelamento ruído fone de ouvido de sportt
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOpPP5K


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Oct 12, 2022)

Moondrop Stellaris: FIRST IMPRESSIONS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

After 30 minutes of listening to the Stellaris, here are my first impressions.

I’ll describe the sound of the Stellaris as “bright V-shaped”.

Fit sucks big time_ (refer to Picture 2)_. Shell is on the heavy side and the awkward ear hook is pulling the IEMs down. Nozzle is long (like the Moondrop SSR) so they have to go deep into the ear canal to fit well. Problem is, the nozzle is on the wider side so getting a deep fit isn’t something everyone can do. With a terrible fit, the Stellaris sounds damn bad—Bright, harsh, bass-less. Eww.

I have to cut off the ear hooks, use a smaller ear tip size (size S) to get them to fit _(Refer to picture 3 & 4)_. But once I get the fit right, the sub-bass texture and definition is quite good. _Refer to picture 5 to see a picture of Stellaris with *good fit*_. Treble is also quite well-defined and sparkly (although on the brighter side). Vocal presentation is very similar to SSR where it is very forward and “in your face”.

If you dislike the SSR, you won’t like Stellaris’ vocal presentation. If you are looking for *an SSR upgrade*, I think the Stellaris might be a good pick up.

The Moondrop Stellaris is definitely not an “all-rounder” set. You either love it or hate it.

With tracks that are quite light in bass, the vocal and treble presentation definitely do come off as a bit too forward and aggressive. In this case, you do have to turn down the volume a bit else you’ll get fatigued.

Alright. Enough of my first impressions of the Moondrop Stellaris. Will post my FR graph measurement and my full review of the Moondrop Stellaris in around a week.

Thanks for reading. Peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you HiFiGo for loaning me the Moondrop Stellaris for review.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Olivier61 said:


> Yes this arrangement of the Stellaris seems strange...!
> 
> So I try a possible explanation, the Plans are sometimes very sensitive to break-in.  it may be that this material recovers db in bass and also in medium to attenuate the +13db ???  it is possible, those who have it can tell us.  Ah obviously changing the cables did nothing. Ok with that. These cable stories are a total myth, simply psycho-acoustics.  For more than 40 years I have challenged music-loving friends to prove by tests, I offer them a pair of Magnepan 😁!  Of course, they were never able to repeat and detect.  Yet came with their IEMs, their cables, my cables.  Time, we spent hours, days, sometimes weeks there because convinced that such and such a thing disturbed it... The psycho-acoustics are terrible, the brain is an infinite matter of subjection and influence, micro details  can smoke out the best and most neutral of brains.  Of course the vision enchants or destroys an impression.  I would even go as far as the smell, I practiced an incredible ruse, by putting a faint imperceptible smell, but detectable if you say so.  Well there we had repeatable tests!  The day was not over, we continued, with color, visual tests this time, but unknown cables for the subjects.  And of course without them knowing what I was testing.  Here convincing results but not as much as for those perfumed, of almost 90% we had 70 to 80, which was already largely an obvious proof.  We multiplied rapid tests, on the three friends and 5 cables, reds, a greenish, a gray, a very bright blue.  Bingo!  I don't even give the results you found.  The little thing that lowered the good average of the expected deductions, was that some cables had a very striking difference in section (so a few rare units of the grays and greenish were in the "warm, open, .. and not only the reds!).   Tests could be done on the thickness indeed, with the hundreds of current choices.
> Young people will may do it, finished for me.
> ...



I have never been fortunate enough to hear the difference between different core materials in my cables either. As long as the cable is of good quality then it will sound the same as every other good quality cable to me regardless of what it's made out of. When someone is pretty insistent that they're hearing a difference on a particular IEM because of a cable and I am bored and happen to have multiple cables available, as @Redcarmoose was, I figured why not test them? It didn't cost me anything to do it so I did.

For me personally, I only "upgrade" cables for aesthetics or quality reasons and not for differences in sound signature or tuning. That said, I trust other people's ears to tell them what they're hearing. Regardless of if the differences Red is hearing are based in psychoacoustics or are caused by an actual phenomenon, when he says that he hears a difference between cables I believe that he does. I'm actually kinda jealous that I don't hear cool sonic changes with cable rolling, but my wallet thanks me for having avoided one rabbit hole anyways.

I just mentioned the cable rolling experiements because it was a topic brought up in previous comments so I wanted it to be clear that I took those comments into account when I listened to the Stellaris. That's all. It take all different kinds of folks to make this hobby and community as unique as they are and there's plenty of room for all of us regardless of whether or not we agree on the sonic properties of different cables.

Thanks for the detailed reply! Your English was very good and I can almost guarantee that your English was MUCH better than if I had attempted to communicate in your first language lol! 😂


----------



## Carpet (Oct 12, 2022)

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand?
> R$ 86,26  24%de desconto | Sgor venus dinâmico fones de ouvido alta fidelidade super bass monitor música esporte com cancelamento ruído fone de ouvido de sportt
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOpPP5K


Not KZ sub brand since it's a TFZ connector by the look of it. Described as 0.78 and the pins are extending further than QDC. Interestingly it looks like the shroud on the connector is buried in the shell, so first recessed TFZ. Hope that's compatible with other cable manufacturers. Also open backed with a nice looking shell. Tips definitely look like starlines though.  No mention of DD type, but unlikely to be LCP or Beryllium at this price.


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> Not KZ sub brand since it's a TFZ connector by the look of it. Described as 0.78 and the pins are extending further than QDC. Interestingly it looks like the shroud on the connector is buried in the shell, so first recessed TFZ. Hope that's compatible with other cable manufacturers. Also open backed with a nice looking shell. Tips definitely look like starlines though.  No mention of DD type, but unlikely to be LCP or Beryllium at this price.


Tuning appears to be diffuse field. Design is cool. Probably will be overlooked similar to Lafitear


----------



## lushmelody

About Stellaris...

1) Are dongles enough to power it decently?
2) Is it EQ responsive?

It seems a subbass boost and a 2k scoop would do the trick with that tizzy planar.


----------



## o0genesis0o

KokushiTsumo said:


> Uh oh...



Maybe that's why we don't see a universal Supermoon. Imaging reviewers getting their hands on the expensive IEM and writing "just another planar in a different shell" Not good for business   The custom idea is interesting, though.

If anything, the praise that Supermoon has received lately from folks with super high-end IEMs shows the the great value of the current crop of planar IEMs, at least from technical performance point of view. 



baskingshark said:


> Moondrop Stellaris FR via IEC711 coupler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I squint hard, the graph looks kind of like unmodded S12, with more stabby ear-gain. The stock S12 already has the characteristics of Final A4000: strident and tiring. Can't imagine the listening fatigue. I guess the centre image is very upfront, in-your-face with this IEM?



JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have never been fortunate enough to hear the difference between different core materials in my cables either. As long as the cable is of good quality then it will sound the same as every other good quality cable to me regardless of what it's made out of. When someone is pretty insistent that they're hearing a difference on a particular IEM because of a cable and I am bored and happen to have multiple cables available, as @Redcarmoose was, I figured why not test them? It didn't cost me anything to do it so I did.
> 
> For me personally, I only "upgrade" cables for aesthetics or quality reasons and not for differences in sound signature or tuning. That said, I trust other people's ears to tell them what they're hearing. Regardless of if the differences Red is hearing are based in psychoacoustics or are caused by an actual phenomenon, when he says that he hears a difference between cables I believe that he does. I'm actually kinda jealous that I don't hear cool sonic changes with cable rolling, but my wallet thanks me for having avoided one rabbit hole anyways.
> 
> ...



Even if cable can change the sound a bit, I wouldn't risk the fragile MMCX or 2pin connector. I don't even want to remove the cable for taking photos for review, worrying that they would start failing. 

Poor cable does have an impact on super sensitive IEMs like Andromeda, though. I couldn't believe how bad my Andromeda sounds when I swap the stock cable to a $5 MMCX cable from NSC store. And that's a pickle. The stock cable of Andromeda sucks in terms of handling and look, but due to the sensitivity of that IEM, getting any other cable is a lottery game.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 12, 2022)

My Shanling UA3 Dongle powers it fine. But the big round enhanced bass of the Sony WM1Z brings it to life, that and wide-bore tips and the spacial 1Z treble.


lushmelody said:


> About Stellaris...
> 
> 1) Are dongles enough to power it decently?
> 2) Is it EQ responsive?
> ...


----------



## BigGearHunter

bryaudioreviews said:


> Moondrop Stellaris: FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate your honest thoughts and calling bad stuff bad. As a Moondrop fan it's unfortunate that their first venture into the planar world seems to be a flop, but I'm hoping for a better V2.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

BigGearHunter said:


> Appreciate your honest thoughts and calling bad stuff bad. As a Moondrop fan it's unfortunate that their first venture into the planar world seems to be a flop, but I'm hoping for a better V2.


Welcome. Just sharing my raw and honest first impressions. 

I don’t think the Stellaris is terrible, but it is definitely not an IEM that could be blindly recommended to anyone—thanks to the problematic fit out of the box and niche tuning


----------



## wdelta06

bryaudioreviews said:


> Welcome. Just sharing my raw and honest first impressions.
> 
> I don’t think the Stellaris is terrible, but it is definitely not an IEM that could be blindly recommended to anyone—thanks to the problematic fit out of the box and niche tuning


"And the truth shall set them free..."
Thanks again for the straight-no-chaser perspective.

It is quite appropriate & appreciated.


----------



## BigGearHunter

wdelta06 said:


> "And the truth shall set them free..."
> Thanks again for the straight-no-chaser perspective.
> 
> It is quite appropriate & appreciated.


And very rare too! We usually get apologists and hype monkeys. I like a straight shooter


----------



## Ultrainferno

This week's last article is about the long awaited ThieAudio Wraith. An article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/thieaudio-wraith-review/


----------



## baskingshark

lushmelody said:


> About Stellaris...
> 
> 1) Are dongles enough to power it decently?
> 2) Is it EQ responsive?
> ...



Most modern day dongles should be able to power it adequately, especially if on balanced connectors.

EQ works a bit, but EQ can't really fix timbral accuracy too much (though EQ can make it tonally better, which affects timbre indirectly).




o0genesis0o said:


> If I squint hard, the graph looks kind of like unmodded S12, with more stabby ear-gain. The stock S12 already has the characteristics of Final A4000: strident and tiring. Can't imagine the listening fatigue. I guess the centre image is very upfront, in-your-face with this IEM?



Yep vocals are upfront and on the aggressive side. Have you heard the Moondrop SSR? The Stellaris is literally a SSR on steroids.


----------



## Olivier61

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have never been fortunate enough to hear the difference between different core materials in my cables either. As long as the cable is of good quality then it will sound the same as every other good quality cable to me regardless of what it's made out of. When someone is pretty insistent that they're hearing a difference on a particular IEM because of a cable and I am bored and happen to have multiple cables available, as @Redcarmoose was, I figured why not test them? It didn't cost me anything to do it so I did.
> 
> For me personally, I only "upgrade" cables for aesthetics or quality reasons and not for differences in sound signature or tuning. That said, I trust other people's ears to tell them what they're hearing. Regardless of if the differences Red is hearing are based in psychoacoustics or are caused by an actual phenomenon, when he says that he hears a difference between cables I believe that he does. I'm actually kinda jealous that I don't hear cool sonic changes with cable rolling, but my wallet thanks me for having avoided one rabbit hole anyways.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right we are all subjective, and we take our pleasure where it is...for everyone differently.

  Ah thank you for your appreciation, but it is the translator at Google that should be thanked, I understand English (maybe you understand French a little?) by reading it or listening to it at very slow speed but I  am unable to write correctly so thank you for the translation 🤗

   Long live the music! 😊


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Olivier61 said:


> You are absolutely right we are all subjective, and we take our pleasure where it is...for everyone differently.
> 
> Ah thank you for your appreciation, but it is the translator at Google that should be thanked, I understand English (maybe you understand French a little?) by reading it or listening to it at very slow speed but I  am unable to write correctly so thank you for the translation 🤗
> 
> Long live the music! 😊



Je parle un peu français.  Je ne le parle pas très bien.

I tried to say, "I do speak a little French. I just don't speak it very well."

How did I do? 👍😁

Long live the music!


----------



## ChrisOc

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Je parle un peu français.  Je ne le parle pas très bien.
> 
> I tried to say, "I do speak a little French. I just don't speak it very well."
> 
> ...


It is the effort that counts! Bravo!

Those of us who natively speak English assume that everyone must speak English, and many do speak English (as a second language) to their credit, but it is their wealth and our loss if we do not attempt to speak other languages.


----------



## freelancr

Beyerdynamic Xelento 2. Generation​





https://global.beyerdynamic.com/xelento-remote.html


----------



## Olivier61

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Je parle un peu français.  Je ne le parle pas très bien.
> 
> I tried to say, "I do speak a little French. I just don't speak it very well."
> 
> ...



Ah oui ! C'est parfait 🤗 Merci de l'effort 👍 

Vive la musique !


----------



## Olivier61

ChrisOc said:


> It is the effort that counts! Bravo!
> 
> Those of us who natively speak English assume that everyone must speak English, and many do speak English (as a second language) to their credit, but it is their wealth and our loss if we do not attempt to speak other languages.


  Merci belle vision !
 Thank you for this openness 😊 however it remains very difficult for everyone to speak other than their mother tongue.  A little over a hundred and fifty years ago, French was the language of the world.  Sovereigns spoke French and knew the language of their country very poorly.  Disproportion of other times.

  English is very practical, it does not have the complexity of my language, whose nationals do not always grasp everything... I would have liked to be truly bilingual or trilingual, I see young people who are much more so now,  also through networks.  

Come on, ......music is our total language 😉 
Here is our language 🌞


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Olivier61 said:


> Ah oui ! C'est parfait 🤗 Merci de l'effort 👍
> 
> Vive la musique !



I learned some Spanish and French in high school and college, but never became fluent in either. When I joined the Marines (a branch of the US Military) I studied Arabic, Pashto, and Farsi as part of the training for my specialty. I wouldn't say I'm fluent in any of those either, but I'm close in Arabic. I don't use any of them as often as I should since I was discharged.

It's always amazing to me when I run into people that are truly fluent speakers of several languages because it's truly not an easy thing to attain. I think it's great that so many countries and cultures have made a point of teaching English to the young to make it a global language and I also think it's crazy how far translation software has come so that almost anyone can converse in basic terms in scores of languages.

And, you're right, it's cool to see the younger generations becoming much more educated in each other's languages and even cultures and customs.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Je parle un peu français.  Je ne le parle pas très bien.
> 
> I tried to say, "I do speak a little French. I just don't speak it very well."
> 
> ...


Oui c'est parfait 😎👍


----------



## Olivier61

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I learned some Spanish and French in high school and college, but never became fluent in either. When I joined the Marines (a branch of the US Military) I studied Arabic, Pashto, and Farsi as part of the training for my specialty. I wouldn't say I'm fluent in any of those either, but I'm close in Arabic. I don't use any of them as often as I should since I was discharged.
> 
> It's always amazing to me when I run into people that are truly fluent speakers of several languages because it's truly not an easy thing to attain. I think it's great that so many countries and cultures have made a point of teaching English to the young to make it a global language and I also think it's crazy how far translation software has come so that almost anyone can converse in basic terms in scores of languages.
> 
> And, you're right, it's cool to see the younger generations becoming much more educated in each other's languages and even cultures and customs.



You have multiple experiences, and still seen more than 5 languages, which you can already understand.  Ok not completely but that's it.  It's impressive. 

 Oh yes modern machine translators are absolutely mind blowing.  I would never have believed that they could arrive at this stage of ease.  I have seen all the evolutions in computing and I can assure you that it has remained at the stage of incomprehensible stammering for more than 20 years. 

 The current results are wonderful even if they are not quite perfect, the ease, the speed, even the immediacy, since we can translate videos on the fly into commentary for subtitling.

  Absolutely !  it makes it easier for people all over the world to relate, hopefully it brings a little bit of peace in the long run....
....  "J'ai fait un rêve" disait MLK 😊


----------



## FlacFan

Talking about several languages excites me to the point of no return, but it is not really a discovery 
i speak several languages myself and no longer live in the country I grew up - let's just say, you really learn a language if you live in their country. 
You learn and start valuing the people. 
Cheers.
Ciao.
Tschüß.
Salut.
........


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-vortex.25936/reviews#review-29368

Penon VORTEX review.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> Fit sucks big time_ (refer to Picture 2)_. Shell is on the heavy side and the awkward ear hook is pulling the IEMs down. Nozzle is long (like the Moondrop SSR) so they have to go deep into the ear canal to fit well. Problem is, the nozzle is on the wider side so getting a deep fit isn’t something everyone can do. With a terrible fit, the Stellaris sounds damn bad—Bright, harsh, bass-less. Eww.


Tip Rolling the Moondrop Stellaris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Can the Horrendous Fit Be Fixed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​After trying out a lot of eartips in my collection, here are my favourite eartips to use with the Stellaris—with 1 specific ear tip that takes the crown as *the best fitting and best sounding *(for me).

Let's start with how the Stellaris "should fit". According to the official manual _(refer to picture below)_, this is how the Stellaris should fit in one's ears. 



This means that the Stellaris should go deep into your ears, and not "hang out" like how we see most people wear them. We can't blame people for wearing the Stellaris "wrong" though, as with the stock UC eartips, I don’t think going deep into the ear canal is possible lol. The eartips are too huge and grippy to be able to go that deep. (_Refer to picture 6 to see how the Stellaris with the smallest S size UC eartip fits in my ears)_


With that in mind, I have taken the time to try out almost all of the eartips I have in my collection. After countless tries, I have finally found the one eartip that fits my ears really well with the Moondrop Stellaris, and that's...

*Spinfit CP-360 (S size)*​
The *cp360 S* size allows me to fit the Stellaris deep into my ears, get a great seal, and also prevent the heavy IEM shell from "weighing and pulling down" the Stellaris from my ears_ (refer to picture below)_, which kept happening when I was using the stock UC eartips provided by Moondrop.



In terms of sound, the deeper and better fit with the cp360 makes the sub-bass more prominent and the treble less harsh, which in return makes the Stellaris more pleasant to listen to.

Don't get my wrong, the Stellaris is still *unquestionably a bright IEM*, but if you find yourself wearing the Stellaris with half of the IEM's shell "hanging" outside your ears like how I used to_ (refer to picture below)_, you might be wearing them wrongly and thus not getting the most optimal sound out of them.



I understand that not everyone's ears are the same, so here are a few notable options that you can try if Spinfit cp-360 doesn't work for you:

stock foam tips provided by Moondrop
Spinfit cp-360 (M)
KBEar a07
KBEar a08
Epro Horn
Spinfit CP-145

Keep in mind that I have also cut off the earhooks to get a better fit. YMMV.

Hope this helps!

Thank you HiFiGo for loaning me the Moondrop Stellaris for review purposes. All eartips _mentioned in this post are all from my own personal collection. Full review of the Moondrop Stellaris + FR measurements will be up within a week.

_


----------



## RikudouGoku

LZ AX, DD + 4 BA + 2 7 Layer Piezo + 2 Sonion EST













https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004837076669.html


----------



## CactusPete23

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ AX, DD + 4 BA + 2 7 Layer Piezo + 2 Sonion EST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some English Translation on the LZ AX:


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ AX, DD + 4 BA + 2 7 Layer Piezo + 2 Sonion EST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they took some wood shaving pieces, colored them with black marker, and put them in resin. $700 and we get a gold crinkled foil pieces and black colored wood shavings design.


----------



## lushmelody

jant71 said:


> Looks like they took some wood shaving pieces, colored them with black marker, and put them in resin. $700 and we get a gold crinkled foil pieces and black colored wood shavings design.


I think GS Audio store offers the same resin painting...


----------



## ssantan2

jant71 said:


> Looks like they took some wood shaving pieces, colored them with black marker, and put them in resin. $700 and we get a gold crinkled foil pieces and black colored wood shavings design.


They don't look all that different than the EJ07M which I think looks nice personally.


----------



## wdelta06

CactusPete23 said:


> Some English Translation on the LZ AX:


Lots of drivers for 13-15 ohms and a 3.5mm termination... just sayin'


----------



## JAnonymous5150

wdelta06 said:


> Lots of drivers for 13-15 ohms and a 3.5mm termination... just sayin'



Seriously. I love how manufacturers aren't even trying to stay in the 16ohms and up range that most sources are designed to operate in. These really low impedance setups have consequences for the sound and the hardware that's driving them.


----------



## wdelta06 (Oct 14, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Seriously. I love how manufacturers aren't even trying to stay in the 16ohms and up range that most sources are designed to operate in. These really low impedance setups have consequences for the sound and the hardware that's driving


There's a lot going on here... especially on SE 3.5mm.

The A7 was actually pretty good (well, I thought so). So maybe this might be a late year hit? [Coherence could be a major concern...]


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> I managed to get in on the pre-order for one of the 50 sets of IMR Elan+ units they're producing this Summer - with a scheduled delivery sometime in August.



The August shipping date has slipped through September, and I haven't actually received any emails with an October date, yet. 
. 
For those of you who have bought limited edition IMR earphones, how close to the originally announced ship date did you receive your package?


----------



## gadgetgod

Been listening to the Gumiho for the past few hours. Initially, I was a bit skeptical about its presentation but after a few hours, kinda grew into it. The Gumiho actually sounds pretty good and has got a good punch in the lower end. Hits hard with strong sub-bass and punchy mid-bass. Bass feels stronger than what I prefer. It also gets a little over the lower mids. Tuning is V-shaped, mids feel recessed to me. A pretty fun-sounding set.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I got two new IEM's on the way along with the iBasso DX170 DAP arriving tomorrow. The iBasso is essentially replacing my two DEAD Hiby DAPS, so if it's anywhere near as good as either, or surpasses my Sony's, then a great holiday season I will have. The two IEM's are the Wu Zetian and the NiceHCK NX7 Mk IV. I'm a fan of the MK III, and if the imaging and stage are improved on an already great sounding earphone, then i'll be set for the foreseeable future with listening devices.


----------



## curicat (Oct 14, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> For those of you who have bought limited edition IMR earphones, how close to the originally announced ship date did you receive your package?


Not close. Multiple months. However, eventually all recieved their orders, so no worries in that sense. After sale customer service with IMR is top notch. Delivery estimates are a known issue and a polar opposite.


----------



## Carpet

lushmelody said:


> I think GS Audio store offers the same resin painting...


Yes, I have the GS Audio GD3C and it has that same face. I think the EPZ Q1 also had the same.  Lets play spot the OEM manufacturer!


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> Yes, I have the GS Audio GD3C and it has that same face. I think the EPZ Q1 also had the same.  Lets play spot the OEM manufacturer!


Heheh 

Definetely that grey wood + gold particles is a favorite

A resin revised A7 would be so nice tho. That Shure wannabe design with horrid font styling lmao


----------



## IEMbiker

jant71 said:


> Looks like they took some wood shaving pieces, colored them with black marker, and put them in resin. $700 and we get a gold crinkled foil pieces and black colored wood shavings design.


I think is foil and carbon fiber flake in resin.


----------



## baskingshark

new CCA (KZ) "flagship" hybrid coming soon:

The HM20.

Looks like they ran out of prior 
alphabets and had to start with a letter "H".










https://www.facebook.com/groups/393894122913366/posts/422024763433635/


----------



## r31ya (Oct 14, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> new CCA (KZ) "flagship" hybrid coming soon:
> 
> The HM20.
> 
> ...


Its the 3D printed tubed shell that have been teased way before kz/cca planar thingy, they take their time for this one.

The name might refer to the total amount of driver, so possily 1DD, 9BA.
I sincerely hope this CCA flagship will follow EDABAL-Lyra graph more balanced evolution not reverting into KZ-big-V and causing the big bass to cover all the 9 ba details.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NiceHCK NX7 Mk IV. I'm a fan of the MK III, and if the imaging and stage are improved on an already great sounding earphone,



I’m real curious about that one too. I like it when companies create these exotic driver configurations at low price points. They can be really hit and miss. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m real curious about that one too. I like it when companies create these exotic driver configurations at low price points. They can be really hit and miss. Looking forward to your impressions.


In a stunning development, they already shipped out within a day of ordering, so if it's real, i should have it in a week or two?


----------



## jmwant

Sivga releases the Oriole, their latest $199 closed back headphones. https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/intro...e-with-in-house-developed-50mm-dynamic-driver


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The iBasso DX170 arrived early today, and I excitedly opened it, and got it set up, and then started to take a listen. Immediately, I notice that the stage is wider than the Sony and Fiio, but about equal to the Cowon J with JetAudio EQ. The graphics are stellar. Gorgeous presentation. Vibrant colors. Superior to any of my DAPS except the iphone and even better than the Hiby's. Soundwise, early on, smoother delivery than I expected. Sure, it's still a bright presentation, and that's what the reviews said, and it's why I bought it to begin with, and I'm not a fan of the darker DAPS. It's Sony smooth, but with a bright airy presentation, which make me smile. The Sennheiser's really found stellar synergy with this DAP. The IE800 was such a fun listen. I had a smile on my face. Too bad the same drawback (the horrific cable) exists. Then I changed to the Sennheiser IE100, which grace my avatar, and damn, another fun and WIDE listen. The IE300 I bought and sold came to mind, without the mid bass bump and bleed that led me to sell. I haven't enjoyed the IE100 this much since I used to pair them with my now defunct Hiby R5. In balanced mode, this player finally has audible improvements. Not the Hiby or the Fiio in balanced sound as good as this DAP. The soundstage got wider and deeper, and the bass got more defined and refined. The Timeless, NX7 mk III, and Salnotes Zero in balanced mode all improved and really shined. Now I'm chomping at the bit to get my Wu Zetian and NX 7 Mk IV in my ears thru this player. More IEM and Headphone rolling to go after work. Now I gotta go. Lunchtime is over.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks. I have finished reviewing Hidizs MD4. You can find it on both Head-Fi and my IE-Gems blog.

_


Spoiler: Summary for casual listeners



Summary for casual listeners: MD4 is a customisable IEM that sounds relatively pleasant and natural. It is good at separating elements of a recording and placing them around an imaginary sound "stage" around your head. MD4 is well suited for recordings with a sense of space and a lot going on (e.g., orchestral music, soundtracks, and some forms of electronic music). It is not suitable for genres that require a lot of bass.


_


----------



## jmwant

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The iBasso DX170 arrived early today, and I excitedly opened it, and got it set up, and then started to take a listen. Immediately, I notice that the stage is wider than the Sony and Fiio, but about equal to the Cowon J with JetAudio EQ. The graphics are stellar. Gorgeous presentation. Vibrant colors. Superior to any of my DAPS except the iphone and even better than the Hiby's. Soundwise, early on, smoother delivery than I expected. Sure, it's still a bright presentation, and that's what the reviews said, and it's why I bought it to begin with, and I'm not a fan of the darker DAPS. It's Sony smooth, but with a bright airy presentation, which make me smile. The Sennheiser's really found stellar synergy with this DAP. The IE800 was such a fun listen. I had a smile on my face. Too bad the same drawback (the horrific cable) exists. Then I changed to the Sennheiser IE100, which grace my avatar, and damn, another fun and WIDE listen. The IE300 I bought and sold came to mind, without the mid bass bump and bleed that led me to sell. I haven't enjoyed the IE100 this much since I used to pair them with my now defunct Hiby R5. In balanced mode, this player finally has audible improvements. Not the Hiby or the Fiio in balanced sound as good as this DAP. The soundstage got wider and deeper, and the bass got more defined and refined. The Timeless, NX7 mk III, and Salnotes Zero in balanced mode all improved and really shined. Now I'm chomping at the bit to get my Wu Zetian and NX 7 Mk IV in my ears thru this player. More IEM and Headphone rolling to go after work. Now I gotta go. Lunchtime is over.


Is the os smooth? Is uses a non-snapdragon soc right?


----------



## jmwant

LZ releases the nine driver quad hybrid Ax. It uses a 4BA+ 2 piezo + 2 EST Plus+1dd driver configuration. Limited to only 100 pairs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> Is the os smooth? Is uses a non-snapdragon soc right?


So far the OS is. Much smoother and less glitchy than the Hiby and the Opus, but maybe not as smooth as the iphone. The processor so far hasn't really shown a tendency for craashes or glitches or latency, but i'm less than 24 hours in, but so far I'm very happy. Might be the best imaging and stage DAP i've owned? Ever.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 16, 2022)

jmwant said:


> LZ releases the nine driver quad hybrid Ax. It uses a 4BA+ 2 piezo + 2 EST Plus+1dd driver configuration. Limited to only 100 pairs.


The graph with the gold nozzle looks promising. Though, at this price, I would wait for famous reviewers to get their hands on a review units and share some impressions, as I have no confidence in either the brand or the model to blind buy for a review.

The faceplate looks familiar though. Softears RSV?

Edit: look at the number of tuning combinations between nozzles and the switch   A lot to measure.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, ready to (re)discover an "ancient" IEM? My review of Fiio FH3 is online on both Head-Fi and my blog. It might not be what you expect, though ...

_


Spoiler: Summary for casual listeners



FH3 makes a good first impression with crisp sound and deep bass. Upon closer inspection, FH3 starts falling apart in tonality and soundstage imaging. This IEM is definitely not for me, but it does have a strong fanbase. Who knows, FH3 might be a suitable IEM for you.





_

On an unrelated note, I am experimenting with shorter review formats to get my notes about some less exciting IEMs out quicker (a "full-sized" review usually takes at least 10 hours of testing, measuring, writing, and editing). Please feel free to leave some comments on how I can improve this shorter format.


----------



## Poganin

o0genesis0o said:


> FH3 starts falling apart in tonality and soundstage imaging


My FH3 fell apart on the next day after it arrived. The dynamic driver died.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Poganin said:


> My FH3 fell apart on the next day after it arrived. The dynamic driver died.



Fall apart *literally*. 

That's shocking, though. I hope that Fiio's customer service took good care of you. On the plus side, your IEM fell apart obviously. My Final E3000 has massive channel imbalance around ear-gain, making the stereo image fuzzy. I only discovered that via measurement after (1) warrantee has expired and (2) I have already posted a review on Head-Fi


----------



## Poganin

o0genesis0o said:


> I hope that Fiio's customer service took good care of you.


They didn't. They dodged responsibility and tried to get me to pay for a replacement. I managed to get my money back in the end, but I swore off FiiO products after that.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Poganin said:


> They didn't. They dodged responsibility and tried to get me to pay for a replacement. I managed to get my money back in the end, but I swore off FiiO products after that.



Ouch. It's good that you managed to get your money back. Not a good show from Fiio for sure. I hope that you managed to get something good to replace FH3. IMHO, you dodged a bullet there


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Here is my opinion on the Cat Ear Meow.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cat-ear-meow.26008/reviews#review-29385


----------



## jmwant

Poganin said:


> My FH3 fell apart on the next day after it arrived. The dynamic driver died.


That's strange. I sold my pair to a neighbor and it's still going strong after years of rough use.


----------



## jmwant

o0genesis0o said:


> look at the number of tuning combinations between nozzles and the switch  A lot to measure.


Yeah, 10 different combinations. Seems like its very versatile.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> The graph with the gold nozzle looks promising. Though, at this price, I would wait for famous reviewers to get their hands on a review units and share some impressions, as I have no confidence in either the brand or the model to blind buy for a review.
> 
> The faceplate looks familiar though. Softears RSV?
> 
> Edit: look at the number of tuning combinations between nozzles and the switch   A lot to measure.



I have their predecessor, the LZ A7, which was a piezo + 3 BA + DD set. Very good technically, and has 10 tuning options (via switches and nozzles). It can be tuned to any signature from neutralish to V shaped, very versatile as such, most people should be able to find a tonality that suits their needs. In fact, some aftermarket nozzles could also pair with it (eg BGVP filters) and that even increased the tuning permutations further.

The LZ A7 also had great fit and isolation, but the shells were downright ugly, like there's a fairy tale written on the housings.






LZ has been around for some time, and have some other releases like the A6 and other tunable IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

See Audio Yume 2 coming:




Graph from their FB post. Looks bright.

https://www.facebook.com/Seeaudio20...AzoPAbwM59eUnwK8W1uazDX7M2ae8tHhodHXN5YDJ1yHl

Wasn't a fan of the first Yume, the sub-bass fell off a cliff and it wasn't great technically compared to similar priced competitors. Hope this will be good though!


----------



## Alino (Oct 16, 2022)

wdelta06 said:


> Lots of drivers for 13-15 ohms and a 3.5mm termination... just sayin'


😳      .. and LZ AX should be $890 in AE...
Good luck to LZ Audio.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> See Audio Yume 2 coming:
> 
> 
> Graph from their FB post. Looks bright.
> ...



If the graph is true, it doesn't interprete as bright to me with around +6db 2khz pinna and +8db 4.5khz presence and balanced with sub bass around similar increment.
Roughly like mild v shaped with too much air on treble extension that made it sounded unnatural, hit or miss, if hit will be guilty pleasure with air between instruments for great layering. But high chance it will be sounded unnatural.

I'm not lucky enough to hear seeaudio products before, what happened with the yume 1 bass? I thought they are sub bass focus with midnight version have added sub bass quantity?
Was interested to get the midnight last time when I have great offer but luckily my mind was thinking clearly since I don't really need them, just curious 😂


----------



## KokushiTsumo

baskingshark said:


> See Audio Yume 2 coming:
> 
> 
> Graph from their FB post. Looks bright.
> ...


Incredible, companies can still tune to something that isn't harman. Hope it's good


----------



## WAON303

Alino said:


> 😳      .. and LZ AX should be $890 in AE...
> Good luck to LZ Audio.


Because it makes a lot of sense to release a limited edition flagship IEM after releasing two IEMs panned by critics (LZ A2 and A4 Pro.)


----------



## ChrisOc (Oct 16, 2022)

KokushiTsumo said:


> Incredible, companies can still tune to something that isn't harman. Hope it's good


That would be a good thing to happen to audio. Graphs are a useful tool but we should not end up with the tail wagging the dog.

Also, targets must be one of many options, not a straitjacket for all.

You might want to check out this post from the guys from Abyss:

Post in thread 'ABYSS Top Of The Line videos' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/abyss-top-of-the-line-videos.920394/post-17193212


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> I have their predecessor, the LZ A7, which was a piezo + 3 BA + DD set. Very good technically, and has 10 tuning options (via switches and nozzles). It can be tuned to any signature from neutralish to V shaped, very versatile as such, most people should be able to find a tonality that suits their needs. In fact, some aftermarket nozzles could also pair with it (eg BGVP filters) and that even increased the tuning permutations further.
> 
> The LZ A7 also had great fit and isolation, but the shells were downright ugly, like there's a fairy tale written on the housings.
> 
> ...


Owned them and sold them. They just didn't do it for me. Something about the tonality and detail retrieval that just didn't sit well with me? Not a bad IEM. They were proficient, just not my flavor of soup.


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> See Audio Yume 2 coming:
> 
> 
> Graph from their FB post. Looks bright.
> ...


I never got the original Yume due to the lack of treble extension and lack in the technical departement. Might be worth a look if they've fixed that without sacrificing much the tonality. It looks like they've overcompensated but it might just work out in the end.


----------



## Carpet

TANCHJIM Olá Bass Edition review by Akros​


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I'm not lucky enough to hear seeaudio products before, what happened with the yume 1 bass? I thought they are sub bass focus with midnight version have added sub bass quantity?
> Was interested to get the midnight last time when I have great offer but luckily my mind was thinking clearly since I don't really need them, just curious 😂



The Yume 1 looks very good on graphs with big subbass on FR (it will excite measurebators), but on actual listening, it was quite meh. The sub-bass is much less than what is shown on graphs (have tried various eartips with it to obtain the best seal). In addition, it was weak technically. So the usual adage of graphs don't tell the full story applies here.

I think they even had to do a retune with the Midnight version of the Yume as such.

I mean considering the Yume 1 is around $170 USD, I do think it is a one trick pony. There's tough competition at this price bracket and acing tonality on graphs but being weak technically is not really worth the entrance fee TBH. At that price range I would expect at least above average scores in technicalities, tonality and timbre. If it were a cheap $20 IEM like the BLON BL-03, yeah I can close one eye if it has good tonality but sub-par technicalities. But not at the $100 ish bracket. YMMV.


----------



## superuser1

Does Truthear Zero have sub bass?


----------



## Carpet

superuser1 said:


> Does Truthear Zero have sub bass?


It's a Crin tuning, of course it has sub-bass. You might have to hunt around to try and find any mid-bass though!


----------



## superuser1

Carpet said:


> It's a Crin tuning, of course it has sub-bass. You might have to hunt around to try and find any mid-bass though!


I tired the Zero with this track and my ears had to hunt for sub bass, couldn't find any. faulty unit?


----------



## Carpet (Oct 16, 2022)

superuser1 said:


> I tired the Zero with this track and my ears had to hunt for sub bass, couldn't find any. faulty unit?




QC problem with ChiFi, that's inconceivable! *

* see "Princess Bride" for disambiguation.  



It is of course quite possible I am wrong, the only people I have ever met that were not capable of making mistakes, were already dead.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 17, 2022)

A truly fun planar!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/th...ar-in-ear-monitors.26114/reviews#review-29383
The TANGZU Zetian Wu


----------



## Carpet

HZsound Heart Mirror Pro Review by Paul Wasabii​


----------



## wdelta06

baskingshark said:


> I have their predecessor, the LZ A7, which was a piezo + 3 BA + DD set. Very good technically, and has 10 tuning options (via switches and nozzles). It can be tuned to any signature from neutralish to V shaped, very versatile as such, most people should be able to find a tonality that suits their needs. In fact, some aftermarket nozzles could also pair with it (eg BGVP filters) and that even increased the tuning permutations further.
> 
> The LZ A7 also had great fit and isolation, but the shells were downright ugly, like there's a fairy tale written on the housings.
> 
> ...


I dunno... kinda like the industrial look on the A7


----------



## chinmie

wdelta06 said:


> I dunno... kinda like the industrial look on the A7



same, i like the A7's look


----------



## newworld666

superuser1 said:


> Does Truthear Zero have sub bass?



For sure they do have enough sub bass... as far as I can compare more or less directly it's not really far from my Senheiser IE900 or even Vision Ears EXT ...
I listen to some electronic/drum & bass tracks .. I am sure it's going very deep in ultra low frequencies (10hz to 40hz).
I would say, though it's more difficult to say clearly, but maybe there are less detailed high frequencies (8khz to 15khz) with the Truthear Zero.
Anyway, trying to compare this with a vision ears EXT or IE900 it's already amazing that you have to be concentrated to find more details with 30 to 50 times more expansive IEM.


----------



## Tzennn

jmwant said:


> LZ releases the nine driver quad hybrid Ax. It uses a 4BA+ 2 piezo + 2 EST Plus+1dd driver configuration. Limited to only 100 pairs.


Sometimes i just forgot we have these crazy count driver iem


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> like there's a fairy tale written on the housings.


Agreed, too much writing for my taste. But has a nice steam-punkish look to it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

METAL!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I've spent the last few days doing the IEM and headphone rolling with the DX170 by iBasso. No amp. Just straight from the jack in 3.5 and balanced. High gain. It's been a long time since I bought a DAP where I've been more satisfied with the sound right out of the box. 

The Amiron Home played decently, but they kinda sorta need an amp, but I didn't use an amp, so technically, the CB-1's actually sounded better right out of the player. 

As far as IEM's go, some elevated their sound, some we're good, and some just weren't that impressive regardless. This player gave many of these IEM's a more 3D presentation, with an expansive soundstage, which is what I'm loving the most from this DAP. Here's where I place some of the auditioned IEM's : 

Elevated and sounding amazing (Perfect Synergy) : Sennheiser IE800, Sennheiser IE100 PRO, Miles Davis Trumpets, Hifiman RE800 Silver, 7hz Salnotes Zero, Ultimate Ears UE500, VE Bonus, Hifiman RE00.

Good sound (Average synergy without amp/no noticeable scaling) : 7hz Timeless, NiceHCK NX7 MK III, KZ DQ6, Soundmagic E80, CCA NRA EST, CCA CRA, Tinhifi T3, KEF M200. 

Disappointing sound (the synergy just wasn't there) : SFR MT300, UE700, Hifiman RE400, Shouer Tape Pro, KZ AS10.

The biggest winner as far as sound upgrade was the UE500. One of the last IEM's tuned by Jerry Harvey before he left to form JH Audio, the single DD UE500 got good reviews upon release more than a decade ago, especially from IjokerI, but an IEM that had collected dust in my wooden box. I was blown away by the synergy with the DX170. These went toe to toe sonically with my other DD, and the stage is impressive. Left/Right, and not the best 3D presentation, but that's quibbling, because technically they sound great and have excellent bass, treble extension, and resolution for an oldie, and sound very close to the IE100 Pro or the Salnotes but with better bass than both, and equal to the RE00 in terms of detail retrieval and technicalities, with again, fuller bass. SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 17, 2022)

Uuh, some complain on KZ discords asking for more details on ZS10Prox driver setup in terms on how they divide the work between 5 drivers. Now in the next upcoming iem we got this fineprint.
but yeah, 3D Print shell with build in soundtubes~. pretty sure Truthear Zero used the same printing tech?





Also, new 3rd gen Xun driver. 1st gen is widely used driver, 2nd gen is in Lyra (which seems to have positive review), then immediately move to 3rd gen in this upcoming HM20. Not exotic material details, just "stronger magnet","lower magnet gap", "dual magnet and cavity" "thin membrane",


----------



## Carpet

Package on the doorstep when I went outside at lunchtime. My SuperTFZ Force1 has arrived! Only listened for an hour but OOTB these are good!


----------



## jmwant

r31ya said:


> Uuh, some complain on KZ discords asking for more details on ZS10Prox driver setup in terms on how they divide the work between 5 drivers. Now in the next upcoming iem we got this fineprint.
> but yeah, 3D Print shell with build in soundtubes~. pretty sure Truthear Zero used the same printing tech?
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Upcoming HM20 a dynamic driver+BA IEM?


----------



## jmwant

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I've spent the last few days doing the IEM and headphone rolling with the DX170 by iBasso. No amp. Just straight from the jack in 3.5 and balanced. High gain. It's been a long time since I bought a DAP where I've been more satisfied with the sound right out of the box.
> 
> The Amiron Home played decently, but they kinda sorta need an amp, but I didn't use an amp, so technically, the CB-1's actually sounded better right out of the player.
> 
> ...


Love this album, Krimh is a monster behind the drum kit.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 17, 2022)

XerusKun said:


> KZ be doing a Fatfreq Maestro move.


a bit bass boosted warm harman... EDABal and Lyra bloodline?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> Love this album, Krimh is a monster behind the drum kit.


A fellow Decapitated fan! Cheers!


----------



## DynamicEars

r31ya said:


> Uuh, some complain on KZ discords asking for more details on ZS10Prox driver setup in terms on how they divide the work between 5 drivers. Now in the next upcoming iem we got this fineprint.
> but yeah, 3D Print shell with build in soundtubes~. pretty sure Truthear Zero used the same printing tech?
> 
> 
> ...





r31ya said:


> a bit bass boosted warm harman... EDABal and Lyra bloodline?



3rd gen XUN on tube shell, this is interesting, the only problem to stop me from buying is the high mids boost area, bass shelf look good even sub bass is too big in quantity for me. If there is a room for mod damping on nozzle opening maybe I will give it a go (usually the tube end is on the edge of the nozzle and there is no room for mod damping, just single thin mesh grill to prevent dust)


----------



## r31ya (Oct 18, 2022)

Its out,

CCA HM20 
($62 mic) (early bird discount $12, so $50 for the first week) 
1 3rd gen Xun DD, 3 50024s BA, 1 30019s, in 3d printed shell with sound tubes
Total 16 drivers (50024s count as two)


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 18, 2022)

For Shanling fans, good news! They are releasing a sequel to the cult classic Shanling M0 DAP. No surprises, it is called the Shanling M0 Pro.

And unlike the predecessor, this one has a balanced output! Interestingly, the single 3.5 mm connector in this Pro version supports single-ended and balanced cables (via an included adapter).







https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAu...cvS8uYEdLtc3Z5ZKtVC8Y71D6sScpe3AmRnGFhqAUs5Nl


I really liked the original M0, great battery life, good neutralish sound and BT and small in profile. Though it was a bit weak in power. Hope the Pro version keeps all these good properties with the addition of the balanced output fixing the power issues.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 18, 2022)

DUNU Talos Graphs via IEC711 Coupler.





Listening impressions to follow soon.
Essentially flipping the switch just activates the BA driver which works from around 6 kHz onwards. Turning off the switch deactivates the BA and just leaves it as a pure planar mode.


----------



## Barndoor

r31ya said:


> Its out,
> 
> CCA HM20
> ($62 mic) (early bird discount $12, so $50 for the first week)
> ...


Look at the scale on the graph! Somebody seems to have removed 10db


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> For Shanling fans, good news! They are releasing a sequel to the cult classic Shanling M0 DAP. No surprises, it is called the Shanling M0 Pro.
> 
> And unlike the predecessor, this one has a balanced output! Interestingly, the single 3.5 mm connector in this Pro version supports single-ended and balanced cables (via an included adapter).
> 
> ...



Newly released tiny DAP??




Joke aside, I want one  . The Hidizs AP80 Pro X finally has a worthy opponent.


----------



## brsdrgn

r31ya said:


> Its out,
> 
> CCA HM20
> ($62 mic) (early bird discount $12, so $50 for the first week)
> ...


The hard work that went to the graph trying to show it flat...

10db division with a strange 1.7 decimal...what's going on there between 106 and 121.7?

Is that a big bass shelf


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Package on the doorstep when I went outside at lunchtime. My SuperTFZ Force1 has arrived! Only listened for an hour but OOTB these are good!


The Force 1 sounds great straight out of the box. Though they gain a little stage and cohesiveness with burn-in. Also some great smoothness, yet they are smooth anyway....right from the start! 

Congratulations, one of my personal favorites and best values, glad someone else likes them!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> The Force 1 sounds great straight out of the box. Though they gain a little stage and cohesiveness with burn-in. Also some great smoothness, yet they are smooth anyway....right from the start!
> 
> Congratulations, one of my personal favorites and best values, glad someone else likes them!


Hey Red, have you heard The Force 5? I just saw it on Aoshida audio website earlier today. Strange shape.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Hey Red, have you heard The Force 5? I just saw it on Aoshida audio website earlier today. Strange shape.


I have only have heard two TFZ’s one back in 2018 in an IEM shop in Thailand. That was the Queen, I think, or Princess something like that? Then only the Force 1, which truly is special! That 5 is different looking, to say the least!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The Force 1 sounds great straight out of the box. Though they gain a little stage and cohesiveness with burn-in. Also some great smoothness, yet they are smooth anyway....right from the start!
> 
> Congratulations, one of my personal favorites and best values, glad someone else likes them!


They'll be burning in overnight and for the next few days. I'll start tomorrow to A/B them against YST-02, Aria, T3+, GD3C and a few others. Gives me something to do for the rest of the week.


----------



## Carpet

Just noticed CCA Official Store has been renamed to CCA Audio Frequency Store . I was looking though old orders and I had a few for here including CCA CA16, that I know I bought from the Official Store.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> I have only have heard two TFZ’s one back in 2018 in an IEM shop in Thailand. That was the Queen, I think, or Princess something like that? Then only the Force 1, which truly is special! That 5 is different looking, to say the least!


if i recalled right the OG queen is the vocal centric TFZ. wasn't quite continued in the same tuning style in Queen LTD
the rest is either V or W shaped tuning


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 18, 2022)

r31ya said:


> if i recalled right the OG queen is the vocal centric TFZ. wasn't quite continued in the same tuning style in Queen LTD
> the rest is either V or W shaped tuning


I was just demoing stuff. And really don’t remember it that well. Though I did buy 2 pairs of BGVP DM6 IEMs, and the Magaosi K5, those were the days. Truly not many shops that have all that stuff, in my experience. Don’t think even Singapore has every obscure IEM? Maybe they do, but I never found the place there?

Yes, on second thought it was the Queen! Being a vocal specialist IEM would be a good reason for me not to get along with it/her.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> They'll be burning in overnight and for the next few days. I'll start tomorrow to A/B them against YST-02, Aria, T3+, GD3C and a few others. Gives me something to do for the rest of the week.


You have GD3C? Looking forward for an impression of that IEM. I remember GD3A changed the ranking list of RikudouGoku quite a bit due to its price/performance ratio.


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Its out,
> 
> CCA HM20
> ($62 mic) (early bird discount $12, so $50 for the first week)
> ...


Nice, the configure is like a ZAS 2.0.


----------



## ian91

o0genesis0o said:


> You have GD3C? Looking forward for an impression of that IEM. I remember GD3A changed the ranking list of RikudouGoku quite a bit due to its price/performance ratio.



I purchased the GD3C on release but never had the GD3A. I haven't listened to it in months but I remember it being thin with its noteweight, with BA timbre and not especially impressive technically. Tuning is safe and inoffensive. The build and fit can't be beat at the price - light, well contoured and beautifully transparent.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 18, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Hey Red, have you heard The Force 5? I just saw it on Aoshida audio website earlier today. Strange shape.



Force 5 is an aquired taste. You have to be OK with walking into a bright nevada sunshine without sunglasses. If you can do that then by all means.

They are nothing like the Force 1. Tuned neutral bright and I mean BRIGHT!. It is the brightest sounding IEM I have ever heard actually. They make the Tansio Mirai Sands sound like they have tame treble. Lol.


----------



## jmwant

Timmy's first impressions on SA6 Ultra looks really positive.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> For Shanling fans, good news! They are releasing a sequel to the cult classic Shanling M0 DAP. No surprises, it is called the Shanling M0 Pro.
> 
> And unlike the predecessor, this one has a balanced output! Interestingly, the single 3.5 mm connector in this Pro version supports single-ended and balanced cables (via an included adapter).
> 
> ...


I have used the Q1 for a long time. I'm buying this as soon as it's available.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Force 5 is an aquired taste. You have to be OK with walking into a bright nevada sunshine without sunglasses. If you can do that then by all means.
> 
> They are nothing like the Force 1. Tuned neutral bright and I mean BRIGHT!. It is the brightest sounding IEM I have ever heard actually. They make the Tansio Mirai Sands sound like they have tame treble. Lol.


So basically just like all the early TFZ releases? LOL Jezzus, those things were/are bright as the sun!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 18, 2022)

There is a reason why you guys havent seen me do a review on them let me put it that way. No point in doing a reivew for an IEM that is very niche.

They are not made for music listening. No music I have heard sounds correct for such tunings. They are supposed to be tuned for monitoring but even then. They are not natural sounding to my ears and no amount of burn in, cable and tip rolling did anything on them.  Oh well onward and upwards

I did get the Simgot EM2R last night. Not bad for the bucks. Seems to be right up there with some of the better hybrids at the price range. Will have a quick impression of them soon. Maybe the Waifu thing is for real.


----------



## helloh3adfi

ian91 said:


> I purchased the GD3C on release but never had the GD3A. I haven't listened to it in months but I remember it being thin with its noteweight, with BA timbre and not especially impressive technically. Tuning is safe and inoffensive. The build and fit can't be beat at the price - light, well contoured and beautifully transparent.


Good thing I didn't buy a GS Audio IEM. Either get an Aria or Truthear Zero if you want thicker sound.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> For Shanling fans, good news! They are releasing a sequel to the cult classic Shanling M0 DAP. No surprises, it is called the Shanling M0 Pro.
> 
> And unlike the predecessor, this one has a balanced output! Interestingly, the single 3.5 mm connector in this Pro version supports single-ended and balanced cables (via an included adapter).
> 
> ...


What's that thing beside the microsd slot on the bottomplate? The og M0 didn't have this.


----------



## darmanastartes

My full review of the Moondrop Stellaris is available on my blog and on Head-Fi.


----------



## nymz

​My review of the *Tripowin x HBB Olina SE* is out and you can find it here.

Thanks for reading and having a nice week!


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> You have GD3C? Looking forward for an impression of that IEM. I remember GD3A changed the ranking list of RikudouGoku quite a bit due to its price/performance ratio.


Akros seemed to have a huge soft spot for the GD3A, when I saw they had an update I decided it was worth checking out. 5k peak was initially a bit much Changing tips and then cable seemed to make it less annoying. No specific aim with choice of cable, it was another SPC like the stock cable, and I was surprised at the change. I hadn't believed that cable rolling was anything other than wishful thinking up to that point. Maybe it was burn-in or conformation bias, but it sounded better to me afterwards. I have a weakness for 1+1 and 1+2 hybrids! 

TL;DR GD3C is nice IEM. Upgrade from GD3A. Akros has more content on GS Audio products than I have found elsewhere.

There is information here too in gs-audio-impressions-thread


----------



## Ichos

A new entry from SoundMagic.
E90C



Very lightweight and comfortable with two cables.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/soundmagic-e90c.26118/review/29404/


----------



## Poganin

darmanastartes said:


> My full review of the Moondrop Stellaris is available on my blog and on Head-Fi.


Phew, dodged a bullet there. Thank you for the review.


----------



## RCracer777

Carpet said:


> Akros seemed to have a huge soft spot for the GD3A, when I saw they had an update I decided it was worth checking out. 5k peak was initially a bit much Changing tips and then cable seemed to make it less annoying. No specific aim with choice of cable, it was another SPC like the stock cable, and I was surprised at the change. I hadn't believed that cable rolling was anything other than wishful thinking up to that point. Maybe it was burn-in or conformation bias, but it sounded better to me afterwards. I have a weakness for 1+1 and 1+2 hybrids!


I know that the earlier GS Audio IEM came with not particularly good cables, they were on the higher end of the impedance range for cables so that is where the improvement comes from. I think they now come with a better cable but I haven't bought anything form them since as their prices have gone up and the shipping costs are pretty high. The GT3C was the one's I'm interested in but can't really justify it atm.

I've replaced the cables on both my GT2 and GT12 with a KBEAR Limpid Pro and Tri Through respectively, no real reason for the specific cable choice other than I had them lying around.



Spoiler: Cable swapping, can it change the sound?



Short answer: 
Yes, and always following the same principal; Ohm's Law.




Current = Voltage / Resistance. With the current being the audio signal.

Long answer:
Everything is dependent on the resistance of the cable, which is calculated using Pouillet's law.




Resistance = Specific electrical resistance material x (length / cross section surface area).

As you can see from this equation the material does matter. So those that say material doesn't matter when it comes to cable are just plain wrong. But there is still a grain of truth in what they're saying, which I'll explain a little later. The four materials with the best conductivity are silver (100%), copper (97%), gold (76%) and aluminium (60%). As you can see by the respective conductivity, taking silver as 100%, only copper comes close to it in terms of conductivity. The purity of the material does play a part here, with purer being better.

The other parts are fairly straight-forward. The longer the length of the cable, the more resistance there is. But as IEM cables are usually around the same length (120 to 130cm), this variable is not something that is going to make a big difference between cables for IEM's.
The cross section surface area can easily be explained as more is better. A larger surface area will result in a lower resistance. Just think of a water pipe, the larger it is, the more water can flow through it. In the case of a cable with multiple strands like for IEM's, the cross section is the combined cross section of all of the strands and not each individual strand.

Coming back to that little grain of truth in "material doesn't matter". It is possible to offset a higher material resistance by increasing the cross-section surface area of the cable. So yes, it's possible to have cables with the same resistance using different materials. But one will require more material and be heavier as a result. It's also impossible to overcome large differences in material resistance while staying within comparable sizes.


*What is the effect on the sound? *
It mostly notably affects the higher frequency's by smoothing out the peaks as the amplitudes get lower. Think of it as cutting off the tops or squishing down the signal to make it fit through a tube. This is also the reason why dynamics can improve as the resistance lowers.
As a result, lower resistance increases treble, while higher resistance produces smoother treble. Silver cables do indeed brighten up the sound, and copper gives a more neutral or warmer sound based on the purity. This all comes back to Ohm's law, as the resistance lowers, the current increases.

A very high resistance wire can almost completely remove the treble. This principal of cable resistance is used in speaker design as a passive crossover for the woofer. Which can be done as a seriously long wire bundled up to eliminate the high frequencies.

The amount of change in the sound is dependent on the impedance (resistance) of the IEM. Cable resistance is usually beween 0.01Ω and 0.05Ω (ideally), which is minuscule compared to the impedance of an IEM, which is often 1000x higher. The resulting change is directly proportional to the percentage change in the overall resistance. A low impedance IEM will get a more significant change compared to a higher impedance IEM as the absolute change (Ω) equals a larger relative change (%). This also means that high impedance IEM's and headphones like a HD600 get no benefit from changing cables as the change is too small to notice. (with extremely long cables being one exception to this).


In conclusion, changing cables can change the sound. In the grand scheme of things, the changes are small. They can make a difference but can't fix a IEM. It's more of a fine tuning step. By reducing the resistance of the cable, you can increase the treble response. By increasing the resistance, you can reduce the treble response. If you want more treble, silver cables generally have lower resistance. If you want less treble, copper cables generally have higher resistance.



Spoiler: Graphene cables



Graphene is a bit of a tricky case, as it technically is a better conductor than silver, and not by a little bit either. But it is heavily dependent on its structure, being one atom thick. If it's thicker, it becomes graphite, and that is a high-resistance material. Some molecular structures can result in conductivity similar to graphene, but this is not a flexible material and can't be used in cables as a pure material. In most cases, graphene cables put graphite in another material, increasing the resistance when doing so as the current (audio signal) transitions from one material to another. While the intention is to reduce resistance, it actually does the opposite. So, in my opinion, graphene cables are basically useless. Being much more expensive with equal or often worse conductivity than a basic upgrade cable.



I've glanced over some things and used "lies to children" (a type of oversimplification) as almost nobody here will be interested in the details. Nor do I know everything about it, so there might be some errors here and there. I didn't intend to make a essay but... well... 

*TL : DR*
Can cable swapping change the sound? Yes, science says so. But it's not by much.
Materials do matter and silver does indeed result in a brighter sound while copper gives a warmer sound. No, it's not due to the color.
The amount of change in the sound is dependent on the impedance of the IEM or headphone relative to the resistance of the cable.

And a little random but related fact to end it. Overhead power lines use aluminium cables as the low costs and light weight are more important than the 37% loss of electrical power compared to copper.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Phew, dodged a bullet there. Thank you for the review.


The bullet can be salvaged.


----------



## Poganin

Heh, nice! Moondrop Stellaris Pro in half a year?


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> For Shanling fans, good news! They are releasing a sequel to the cult classic Shanling M0 DAP. No surprises, it is called the Shanling M0 Pro.
> 
> And unlike the predecessor, this one has a balanced output! Interestingly, the single 3.5 mm connector in this Pro version supports single-ended and balanced cables (via an included adapter).
> 
> ...



Not to be outdone, Hiby has a new DAP released, the Hiby R3 Pro Saber *2022*


Not much fanfare, stealth release LOL.

Apparently upgraded with dual ES9219 quad DAC+

$209 USD










https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r3-pro-saber-2022


----------



## baskingshark

A very interesting release from IKKO, the OH5 ASGARD.

This IEM is a single DD, but apparently uses a lithium magnesium diaphragm, very novel material!













Curiosity killed the cat and the wallet though, this IEM costs $489 USD

https://www.ikkoaudio.com/products/ikko-oh5


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> Curiosity killed the cat and the wallet though, this IEM costs $489 USD
> 
> https://www.ikkoaudio.com/products/ikko-oh5


I really dig the looks, though.


----------



## BigGearHunter

RikudouGoku said:


> The bullet can be salvaged.


I do have those Tanchjim filters and I've witnessed how much they change the sound of an IEM. I would probably reconsider, but the length of the nozzle is still something that seems far out of whack.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> A very interesting release from IKKO, the OH5 ASGARD.
> 
> This IEM is a single DD, but apparently uses a lithium magnesium diaphragm, very novel material!
> 
> ...


Nice design. It's like Kato but better.


----------



## freelancr

baskingshark said:


>


Oh my goodness I'm having nightmares and headaches from this sound signature. 




Their signature looks so similar to the -abysmal to my tastes- Cat Ears and Cencibel.
I suspect these will be the most expensive and hopefully the last model of the Cat ears species being released. Let's see how the first reviewer measurements turn out.


----------



## Carpet

RCracer777 said:


> I've replaced the cables on both my GT2 and GT12 with a KBEAR Limpid Pro and Tri Through respectively, no real reason for the specific cable choice other than I had them lying around.


Funnily enough that's exactly the same reason the Tripowin Zonie ended up on my GD3C! Nothing planned or premeditated.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> A very interesting release from IKKO, the OH5 ASGARD.
> 
> This IEM is a single DD, but apparently uses a lithium magnesium diaphragm, very novel material!
> 
> ...


Given how reactive both Lithium and Magnesium are, "safe, non-toxic and recyclable" doesn't spring to mind! Neither does "corrosion resistant and stable".


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> A very interesting release from IKKO, the OH5 ASGARD.
> 
> This IEM is a single DD, but apparently uses a lithium magnesium diaphragm, very novel material!
> 
> ...


Okay. The diaphragm is exotic and new, but what is the magnet? Probably a N52 like every recent DD? Dynamic drivers are conveniently obscure in specs sometimes.

Anyway, even if that coating gives some technical benefits, it'll probably be marginal. The tuning is already not high fidelity (especially if you care about cymbals). Just judging for the marketing and what it is, it seems harsh priced and not competitive to that bracket. Looks amazing, though.


----------



## gadgetgod

Some initial impressions on the DUNU Kima!!(Reposting here from the DUNU Master Impressions Thread)

I spent the last few days with the Celest Gumiho as I was working to complete its review. All this time the DUNU Kima has been kept on continuous playback for about 8-9 hours every day. Got in like 50-60 hours of burn-in done on the pair. TBH it sounds wonderful, The lower end has got a good rumble with decent slams, the midrange feels rich with amazing vocals, and slightly forward upper mids. The Treble region is smooth, inoffensive, and has a decent amount of details. The soundstage is also pretty impressive with the Kima. Great job by DUNU I would say!!



As for cons initially, I would say the mid-bass is a bit on the leaner side. The bass could use more punch. Treble is nice, airy, and has good details, but I sometimes feel the pair lacks a little bit of resolution in the high-frequencies. Basically talking about busy tracks here. Not bad, but not the best either.



Definitely has a better, organic tone than Titan S, Aria. I would say tonally it is close to Hana but with an airier and more spacious stage presentation. The full review will drop soon, dropping Celest mostly today 



I would still rate it a tad bit below the Talos, Talos is a class when it comes to resolution and details.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ichos said:


> A new entry from SoundMagic.
> E90C
> 
> Very lightweight and comfortable with two cables.
> ...


finally a successor to the E80. I've had them for years, and I was just using them with the DX170 recently. They are one of the best hidden gem budget values out there (If you're a fan of the neutral bright signature like I am). I'll certainly be adopting these if they turn out to be an improvement over the E80.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Not to be outdone, Hiby has a new DAP released, the Hiby R3 Pro Saber *2022*
> 
> 
> Not much fanfare, stealth release LOL.
> ...


how's the battery, Hiby?? PASS.


----------



## Ichos

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> finally a successor to the E80. I've had them for years, and I was just using them with the DX170 recently. They are one of the best hidden gem budget values out there (If you're a fan of the neutral bright signature like I am). I'll certainly be adopting these if they turn out to be an improvement over the E80.


It's been a long since I used the E80C but from what I remember this new boys are of higher quality, better texture, more technical bass, less edgy treble.


----------



## Poganin

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> how's the battery, Hiby?? PASS.


That was my reaction exactly. I have the Hiby R8. Sound quality is out of this world, but the battery is a stuff of nightmares.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ichos said:


> It's been a long since I used the E80C but from what I remember this new boys are of higher quality, better texture, more technical bass, less edgy treble.


what about the note thickness and mid bass? That was quite frankly the weakness of the E80. Very thin note presentation and thin mids with spectacularly fast bass, but lacking weight.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Poganin said:


> That was my reaction exactly. I have the Hiby R8. Sound quality is out of this world, but the battery is a stuff of nightmares.


Yes sir. I have two Hiby's laying in a box, deader than dead due to battery issues, so I hear ya.


----------



## lushmelody

freelancr said:


> Oh my goodness I'm having nightmares and headaches from this sound signature.
> 
> 
> Their signature looks so similar to the -abysmal to my tastes- Cat Ears and Cencibel.
> I suspect these will be the most expensive and hopefully the last model of the Cat ears species being released. Let's see how the first reviewer measurements turn out.


Cat Ears treble response is miserable, not even comparable. I'm very curious of a comparison between Cencibel and Nf Audio NM2+


----------



## cqtek

freelancr said:


> Oh my goodness I'm having nightmares and headaches from this sound signature.
> 
> 
> Their signature looks so similar to the -abysmal to my tastes- Cat Ears and Cencibel.
> I suspect these will be the most expensive and hopefully the last model of the Cat ears species being released. Let's see how the first reviewer measurements turn out.



I really agree with you. I don't see a graphical improvement over the Ikko OH2s, which are much cheaper and also more balanced, after a simple comparison with the new frequency response of the OH5's. As well as the OH1S and OH10's have better treble response on paper, going back to an OH5-like graphic doesn't seem to me to be commensurate with their price.


----------



## Ichos

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> what about the note thickness and mid bass? That was quite frankly the weakness of the E80. Very thin note presentation and thin mids with spectacularly fast bass, but lacking weight.


Mid bass is not bloated, just mildly emphasized.
The overall presentation is more lean than full bodied but I wouldn't call it thin at all.
With the foam tips you gain weight and bass extension.
Frankly speaking the mids are the best part of the E90C


----------



## jmwant

gadgetgod said:


> Some initial impressions on the DUNU Kima!!(Reposting here from the DUNU Master Impressions Thread)
> 
> I spent the last few days with the Celest Gumiho as I was working to complete its review. All this time the DUNU Kima has been kept on continuous playback for about 8-9 hours every day. Got in like 50-60 hours of burn-in done on the pair. TBH it sounds wonderful, The lower end has got a good rumble with decent slams, the midrange feels rich with amazing vocals, and slightly forward upper mids. The Treble region is smooth, inoffensive, and has a decent amount of details. The soundstage is also pretty impressive with the Kima. Great job by DUNU I would say!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions on these. Do you think it handles metal/rock well?


----------



## gadgetgod

jmwant said:


> Thanks for your impressions on these. Do you think it handles metal/rock well?


Was just listening to Dark Necessities by RHCP lol. It surely handles those genres well, but they definitely sound better to me on the Talos. Treble regions has more details and more energy on the Talos.


----------



## jmwant

gadgetgod said:


> Was just listening to Dark Necessities by RHCP lol. It surely handles those genres well, but they definitely sound better to me on the Talos. Treble regions has more details and more energy on the Talos.


Thanks for the quick response. Yeah Talos is in my list to. Just waiting for the Timeless v2. The treble region was my only problem with Timeless. The cymbal hits lacked attack.


----------



## gadgetgod

jmwant said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Yeah Talos is in my list to. Just waiting for the Timeless v2. The treble region was my only problem with Timeless. The cymbal hits lacked attack.


Treble is pretty energetic on the Talos bro. IMO, one of the best-tuned planars I have heard to date. Although I still love the S12/Z12 for their powerful lower-end response hehe.


----------



## jmwant

gadgetgod said:


> Treble is pretty energetic on the Talos bro. IMO, one of the best-tuned planars I have heard to date. Although I still love the S12/Z12 for their powerful lower-end response hehe.


Haha more options =more confusion.


----------



## Carpet

Another package on the doorstep this morning. First listen to Zetian Wu ATM.

I've just been listening to Sinne Eeg, Diana Krall and Sarah McLachlan whispering in my Ear. I think I need to go and lie down. Instrumentals next!


----------



## r31ya

> _"I wish KZ have better shells and these vents isn't decorative, i should be awesome to see a semi openback iem from KZ/CCA"_
> - Several people in KZ discord -



_"Wish no more, we just put a big hole in our IEM."_
KZ/CCA



This is not quite what we ask, but ok...


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Not to be outdone, Hiby has a new DAP released, the Hiby R3 Pro Saber *2022*
> 
> 
> Not much fanfare, stealth release LOL.
> ...


Yesss, I got my eye on that red one. Looks like it outputs a bit more on the specs so I'll wait for reviews to hear about noise compared to the OG saber. Shanling is a looker too but I wished it had 2.5mm balanced, and a separate jack for it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Yeah Talos is in my list to. Just waiting for the Timeless v2. The treble region was my only problem with Timeless. The cymbal hits lacked attack.


Yep.


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 20, 2022)

I just got the Tangzu Ze Tian Wu 4.4mm balanced ... and ... I am a bit disappointed with the sound quality. A few weeks ago I also bought the Truthear x Crinacle Zero, and I was quite straight away impressed that such budget IEM could offer such sound quality out of the box.. The Truthear it is much nearer than expected to my reference Vision Ears EXT (surely missing some details in mid high and high frequencies and a little bit less textured low frequencies)
This time with the planar tech of the Tangzu Ze Tian Wu ... I feel in both end, it's clearty missing some details and particularly bass texture when I switch between this IEM and the VE EXT.. (I tried the 3 types of eartips provided in the box)
Though, I will do some more detailed A/B comparisons this afternoon between the Truthear X zero, Tangzu Ze Tian Wu and the Vision ears EXT..... after the 2 first hours playing, my feeling is that :
-> I am probably like 65% or more of the people to enjoy a Harman target frequency response, maybe the Ze Tian Wa are less V shape than my 2 other IEMs
-> for nice bass texture and reaching properly ultra low frequencies, there is probably no other good way than a good old Dynamic Driver for IEM ?... Planar seems to be unable to be as textures as DD.
-> for high frequencies (6 khz and +),  maybe the electro statics drivers of the Vision Ears can bring some more details than the planar tech or smaller DD do ?...

I don't expect any burning improvement other than my ears to get use to some specific  new sound signature (I never found cables or drivers burning effect, but that's me).
I am lucky enough to not really care the price, so for me new tech can be a game changer... at this stage I am not convince by Planars for IEM, though I love the planar of the DCA Stealth.

*Edi**t 1 : after another pair of hours using the Ze Tian Wu,* I noticed that when I swapped from the iFi Go Blu to the Fiio BTR7 for testing purpose .. with "cradle to the grave" track from Max Richter, I needed to insert the drivers quite deeply inside my ear canals to catch some convincing ultra low frequencies => then, with this new "position" in my ears (with the large balanced eartips from Tangzu), sound quality is becoming far more convincing than it was this morning !! from a disappointment to probably even more interesting than expected when I ordered it last week.

I think am still missing details in high frequencies and maybe I get a bit recessed stage, but at least there is no real issue as I thought this morning, in ultra low frequencies.
Though there too, some textures are maybe missing a bit compared to the Vision Ears EXT... Compared to Truthear x Zero, I think it can even be a step better sound quality with proper tips and proper power amp. It is probably an effect of a different sound signature than my usual "harman target" signature (with some EQ on some IEM).
Their bass enhanced eartips has a wrong effect with my ears... So, next step, I think I will do some tips rolling based on the Fiio BTR7 or even FIIO M17..it seems to be worth to continue exploring Tangzu Ze Tian Wu.

*Edit 2 : another pair of hours with the Ze Tian Wu * playing with some EQ (Poweramp EQ) to adjust a bit the apparent 6Khz hole and insert some high shelf to increase the frequency response over 9khz by several Db.. (basically, I can't catch anything with my ears over 15khz but between 8khz to 15khz there is something to do).
I will see how it will impact the THD, but it seems to be possible to improve the lack of high frequency details without introducing noticeable distortion.
This evening, I imagine with tip rolling, I will be able to improve the high frequencies (either with some long Spinfit CP155 or do the opposite with some shorter Sennheiser IE80 tips, maybe with such nozzle the ultra short "Beyerdynamic Star Wars Helmet" should be worth to give a try)...


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> Oh my goodness I'm having nightmares and headaches from this sound signature.
> 
> 
> Their signature looks so similar to the -abysmal to my tastes- Cat Ears and Cencibel.
> I suspect these will be the most expensive and hopefully the last model of the Cat ears species being released. Let's see how the first reviewer measurements turn out.



Actually if the shop graph is to be believed, the IKKO OH5's pinna gain is around 6 dB? The graph looks very violent but the scale is actually not so fierce between 8 - 16 dB.

Definitely not as caterwaulingly banshee-like as the Cat Ears Meow's 14/15 dB pinna gain.

But of course, this is assuming the store provided graph is legit.









Jmop said:


> Yesss, I got my eye on that red one. Looks like it outputs a bit more on the specs so I'll wait for reviews to hear about noise compared to the OG saber. Shanling is a looker too but I wished it had 2.5mm balanced, and a separate jack for it.



Speaking about the Shanling M0 Pro and new Hiby DAP, looks like Shanling is on a roll, and has just released another DAP:





https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/photos/a.603251836498073/2326509634172276/


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Actually if the shop graph is to be believed, the IKKO OH5's pinna gain is around 6 dB? The graph looks very violent but the scale is actually not so fierce between 8 - 16 dB.
> 
> Definitely not as caterwaulingly banshee-like as the Cat Ears Meow's 14/15 dB pinna gain.
> 
> ...


2 mini daps from Shanling, 1 mini dap from Hiby. I wonder what market indicator convinced them to release this kind of device again. 

Would be interesting if Hidizs releases a full-sized DAP tomorrow to balance out


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> 2 mini daps from Shanling, 1 mini dap from Hiby. I wonder what market indicator convinced them to release this kind of device again.
> 
> Would be interesting if Hidizs releases a full-sized DAP tomorrow to balance out



TBH with the advent of dongle dac/amps, these really changed the portable source landscape in recent times.

I daresay some dongles can arguably provide better price-to-performance ratio against a DAP, especially midFI/TOTL kilobuck DAPs. Of course dongles are limited by the battery life/memory space of the phone it is connected to, but for example, something like a $10 apple dongle is quite suitable for majority of IEMs (perhaps it can't drive demanding gear).

So perhaps Shanling and Hiby are trying to muscle in on the budget market to gain back some market share from the dongles?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> TBH with the advent of dongle dac/amps, these really changed the portable source landscape in recent times.
> 
> I daresay some dongles can arguably provide better price-to-performance ratio against a DAP, especially midFI/TOTL kilobuck DAPs. Of course dongles are limited by the battery life/memory space of the phone it is connected to, but for example, something like a $10 apple dongle is quite suitable for majority of IEMs (perhaps it can't drive demanding gear).
> 
> So perhaps Shanling and Hiby are trying to muscle in on the budget market to gain back some market share from the dongles?



I personally love these tiny DAP because I like standalone music gear. However, I think the form factor constraints might make them quite challenging for manufacturers. For example, Hidizs AP80 Pro X is clear, crisp, but lack the “grunt” of Hidizs S9 Pro. Battery might be a reason. If I drive S9 Pro with the tiny DAP, I can see the battery percentage drop in after every song  

Something like Fiio M11+ and similar? I can see a point in terms of sound quality. Those kicks simple dongle’s butt. Against something like Questyle M15? I don’t know, haven’t tried.

Edit: I just realised that Apple dongle has very little problem driving HD560s (A/B quite close to my S9 Pro, shocking!). Yet it falls behind with lower impedance stuffs.


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> TBH with the advent of dongle dac/amps, these really changed the portable source landscape in recent times.
> 
> I daresay some dongles can arguably provide better price-to-performance ratio against a DAP, especially midFI/TOTL kilobuck DAPs. Of course dongles are limited by the battery life/memory space of the phone it is connected to, but for example, something like a $10 apple dongle is quite suitable for majority of IEMs (perhaps it can't drive demanding gear).
> 
> So perhaps Shanling and Hiby are trying to muscle in on the budget market to gain back some market share from the dongles?



There's also the factor that the cost to manufacture, supply chain expenses are going higher which makes people hesitant before buying sth new. As we also have a inflation situation globally, people's purchasing power decreasing... Therefore, I'm not surprised that they keep the focus in the budget segment.

Edit: I accidentally quoted another post. Just ignore please.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about the Shanling M0 Pro and new Hiby DAP, looks like Shanling is on a roll, and has just released another DAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.4mm on that little guy? What a flex lol


----------



## jmwant

Poganin said:


> That was my reaction exactly. I have the Hiby R8. Sound quality is out of this world, but the battery is a stuff of nightmares.


I had the R2, didn't sound as good as the Shanling Q1. And the battery died after 7 months.


----------



## jmwant

Jmop said:


> 4.4mm on that little guy? What a flex lol


There are buttons on the screen?!


----------



## lushmelody

brsdrgn said:


> There's also the factor that the cost to manufacture, supply chain expenses are going higher which makes people hesitant before buying sth new. As we also have a inflation situation globally, people's purchasing power decreasing... Therefore, I'm not surprised that they keep the focus in the budget segment.
> 
> Edit: I accidentally quoted another post. Just ignore please.


DAPs turn out too expensive. And its daring pay for outdated software implementation with possible delayed or almost none updates. There are also battery quality/longevity issues. And the worse is the lack of local repairing and warranty services. A lot to consider...

Dongles are way cheaper, most don't even have battery (ones that do probably can continue working plugged when the battery is completely degraded). The phone that source them might not have any of the DAP issues.

Android after some apps like UAPP, Wavelet and especially Poweramp EQ is very audiophile friendly.

A dongle + some software license can be less than $10. Not only considering current incoming corroding economics, but also overall better consumer benefits, dongles are indeed the best mobile audiophile solution.


----------



## ChristianM

I've only bought and used Tempotec Sonata with my laptop long ago and it was too bright and sold it after few hours of use. Now I'm using Fiio M3K (only DAP I've ever bought) for over 2 years.
Hiby FC3 MQA (ES9281 PRO) is quite cheap on Aliexpress and I was thinking about buying it IF it's better than M3K (AK4376A). I do prefer DAP over Dongle but just curious if FC3 is better than M3K.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 20, 2022)

TINHIFI T2 DLC Universal IEM
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-t2-dlc.26064/reviews#review-29412

Kinera Celest Gumiho Universal IEM
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/celest-gumiho.26076/reviews#review-29411
*A Battle of the 10mm Drivers


*


----------



## Redcarmoose

*MUSE HiFi ME1
Flagship 10MM DLC Diaphragm Dynamic Driver IEM Hi-Fi Earphones*

    MUSE Acoustic Self-Developed Dynamic Driver & Knowles Flagship BA Driver
    Brand-New 10MM DLC Diaphragm Dynamic Driver
    Exclusive Acoustic Shark-Gill Chamber & Ergonomic Design
    Ingenious Design with Five-Axis CNC Panels
    High-Purity Litz Braided Cable
$199.00
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/muse-hifi-me1


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

I just posted my review for the Celest Gumiho on Head-Fi.

To sum it up in short words, amazing sound, fun tuning, good resolution, good punch in the lower end, lovely midrange, and detailed treble performance. Personally loved it <3 This set will accompany me to the gym for the next few days 

You can check out my complete review here:-
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/celest-gumiho.26076/reviews#review-29415

Some Eye-Candy like always!!


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> *MUSE HiFi ME1
> Flagship 10MM DLC Diaphragm Dynamic Driver IEM Hi-Fi Earphones*
> 
> MUSE Acoustic Self-Developed Dynamic Driver & Knowles Flagship BA Driver
> ...


The shark grill looks solid. I hope the pair IRL looks as good as it does in the image.


----------



## Redcarmoose

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just posted my review for the Celest Gumiho on Head-Fi.
> 
> ...


It truly IS special!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 20, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> The shark grill looks solid. I hope the pair IRL looks as good as it does in the image.


It is cool looking. The way it is all metal but sleek and fancy. Fancy for a TOTL flagship, old-school hybrid style, bringing it back, like it never went away!

ISMs become more and more like cars, race cars!


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> It truly IS special!


Yeah man for 50$ what can we ask more for hehe. I mean its a fun set that gives a good planar experience for the price.


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> It is cool looking. The way it is all metal but sleek and fancy. Fancy for a TOTL flagship, old-school hybrid style, bringing it back, like it never went away!


Kinda reminds me of FiiO's current lineup like the FH5s and so.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 20, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> Yeah man for 50$ what can we ask more for hehe. I mean its a fun set that gives a good planar experience for the price.


The Gumhio is playful like a dog, even though it’s named after a 9 tale fox. The fox becomes an enchanting beautiful young woman and seduces young boys, in the tale. But to me the Gumhio is like a dog that’s slightly wild, and again playful? It’s not about the details really, though it goes though the motions, then gets slightly blurry with pace. Finally winning you back with bass......yet that’s not really detailed either, then you remember how much fun you’re having for a dollar less than $50.00 and you smile and forget everything once more! Sloppy and fun like a night out on the town, with not a care about tomorrow!

Cheers!


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> The Gumhio is playful like a dog, even though it’s named after a 9 tale fox. The fox becomes an enchanting beautiful young woman and seduces young boys, in the tale. But to me the Gumhio is like a dog that’s slightly wild, and again playful? It’s not about the details really, though it goes though the motions, then gets slightly blurry with pace. Finally winning you back with bass......yet that’s not really detailed either, then you remember how much fun you’re having for a dollar less than $50.00 and you smile and forget everything once more! Sloppy and fun like a night out on the town, with not a care about tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers!


That’s some dope writeup man!!


----------



## wdelta06

gadgetgod said:


> The shark grill looks solid. I hope the pair IRL looks as good as it does in the image.


Concur...
Hope it sounds as good as it looks...
(Muse hifi power planar had potential that was regrettably left untapped)


----------



## jmwant

Redcarmoose said:


> The Gumhio is playful like a dog, even though it’s named after a 9 tale fox. The fox becomes an enchanting beautiful young woman and seduces young boys, in the tale. But to me the Gumhio is like a dog that’s slightly wild, and again playful? It’s not about the details really, though it goes though the motions, then gets slightly blurry with pace. Finally winning you back with bass......yet that’s not really detailed either, then you remember how much fun you’re having for a dollar less than $50.00 and you smile and forget everything once more! Sloppy and fun like a night out on the town, with not a care about tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers!


After reading @gadgetgod's review, this write-up is like a booster doze to get the Celest Gumiho.


----------



## gadgetgod

jmwant said:


> After reading @gadgetgod's review, this write-up is like a booster doze to get the Celest Gumiho.


Thanks man, glad that you liked my writeup


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 20, 2022)

jmwant said:


> After reading @gadgetgod's review, this write-up is like a booster doze to get the Celest Gumiho.


Well, at $49 it’s not going to hurt anyone too bad who doesn’t like it. But the soundstage is amazing after it’s burned-in. The soundstage is pretty good out of the box, but with burn-in a lot of stuff is going on. So? Don’t think it will always sound like it does when you first hear it. It has a great stage, it is missing pace, but you simply switch maybe to slower music if it bugs you. But the bass is almost surprising at times when it will come out of no-where. It does sound like a planar, but the BA chimes in all the time to add a glossy sheen over everything, and clean stuff up a little. It has slight timbre issues but it becomes a guilty pleasure, you secretly hide away in a drawer if true audiophile friend come over.

The uniqueness is maybe the lower midrange, that is both endearing and slightly heavy! The other uniqueness is the treble which is slightly off kilter but bright enough and just barely detailed enough. Yet due to the W graph the mids are also employed as a focus, but vocals are transparent and missing in physicality.......which again sounds off or wrong, but somehow the whole thing works due to thickness. It’s got thickness, I’ll say that!


----------



## F700

Out of curiosity I blind bought the QOA Vesper today on AE. At USD 59.-, looks like an inoffensive, unpretentious, smooth and enjoyable sounding set. 

Does anyone of you own one? If yes, how do you (dis)like it?


----------



## Surf Monkey

wdelta06 said:


> Concur...
> Hope it sounds as good as it looks...
> (Muse hifi power planar had potential that was regrettably left untapped)



I’m going to revisit the Power and see if my impressions of it have changed, but my earlier thoughts align with your comments. The bass and mids on the Power sound really good and balanced. But the treble is weird sounding and isn’t cohesive with the rest of the signature. It’s way too bright, but also has a weird dead spot in the lower treble that makes it even worse. At least that’s how they sounded to me when I last listened to them months ago.

This new ME1 looks interesting. MUSE appears to be the front end of a company that previously did 3D printing for other makers. I get the impression that they want to show off their advanced printing and CNC expertise. I hope their experience with the Power made them reconsider the role of tuning and the importance of a “house sound.”


----------



## jmwant

SMSL releases the Su-9 Pro, the first dac with ES9039M Pro?


----------



## wdelta06

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m going to revisit the Power and see if my impressions of it have changed, but my earlier thoughts align with your comments. The bass and mids on the Power sound really good and balanced. But the treble is weird sounding and isn’t cohesive with the rest of the signature. It’s way too bright, but also has a weird dead spot in the lower treble that makes it even worse. At least that’s how they sounded to me when I last listened to them months ago.
> 
> This new ME1 looks interesting. MUSE appears to be the front end of a company that previously did 3D printing for other makers. I get the impression that they want to show off their advanced printing and CNC expertise. I hope their experience with the Power made them reconsider the role of tuning and the importance of a “house sound.”


Your extra-sensory perception skills are uncanny... because I  was thinking the same thing (wrt muse power findings)! 🙂

She just sounded "off"... my fav tracks just sounded different (in a bad way). For me, parts of mids & treble were reproduced in a skewed & inconsistent way during replay.

Disappointing really because her bass was quite promising.

Here's hoping ME1 fares more favorably...


----------



## gadgetgod

jmwant said:


> SMSL releases the Su-9 Pro, the first dac with ES9039M Pro?


man the build quality of SMSL DACs is superb. Although I find their amps kinda dry(Previously had the SH9).


----------



## Carpet

jmwant said:


> I had the R2, didn't sound as good as the Shanling Q1. And the battery died after 7 months.


I was considering the Q1 when I bought the R2. Glad I heard about Hiby's dubious battery history before I bought an upgrade. Their DACs seem fine and I don't feel as nervous about buying their products without batteries (FD1, FD3 and FC3).


----------



## PhonoPhi

My little colourful discoveries of the day: QKZ AK6 pro ($5.5) and X7, misrepresented as KZ X7, ($4.5))





Very decent, close to KZ EDX, much better than some unlistenable right out of the box TRN, such as MT1 (I bought it for parts so no problems with listenability on my part).
QKZ has more prominent bass, so I liked X7 a bit better, though it has a fixed cable being a bit cheaper.

Both are very listenable out of the the phone, better with the Apple dongle  and scale a bit more with Tempotec E44.

So decent DDs propagate down the IEM chain, and $5 listening experience can be quite enjoyable nowadays


----------



## Redcarmoose

The new ISN H30.


----------



## Barndoor

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand?
> R$ 86,26  24%de desconto | Sgor venus dinâmico fones de ouvido alta fidelidade super bass monitor música esporte com cancelamento ruído fone de ouvido de sportt
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOpPP5K


Did anybody end up ordering the SGOR Venus?


----------



## Jmop

What do you guys think about the differences (physical and sound quality) between balanced jacks (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)? 2.5 seems safer from a physical standpoint as it unplugs easier saving your ears in case of an accidental drop. 4.4 maybe for how much power it can draw? Thoughts?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> What do you guys think about the differences (physical and sound quality) between balanced jacks (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)? 2.5 seems safer from a physical standpoint as it unplugs easier saving your ears in case of an accidental drop. 4.4 maybe for how much power it can draw? Thoughts?


Well 2.5mm will bend if pushed against, which can be both good for the device, but bad for the plug. Yet 4.4mm has never damaged my device due to brute force integrity?


----------



## Carpet

danieldvk said:


> New KZ sub brand?
> R$ 86,26  24%de desconto | Sgor venus dinâmico fones de ouvido alta fidelidade super bass monitor música esporte com cancelamento ruído fone de ouvido de sportt
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOpPP5K





Barndoor said:


> Did anybody end up ordering the SGOR Venus?



To be honest these are reasonably attractive, cheap, have free shipping and a warm harmonish graph (provided by an unknown manufacturer and thus super reliable). A bit of a laugh that they show up to 22.5 KHz where even the golden eared people can't hear (not that they will ever admit that). TFZ connector rather than QDC, so a bit more flexible for what cables will fit, unless you are coming from KZ. Minimal reviews are up on AE site but all are positive (only 4, all from Japan, that makes sense since they get some of the quickest deliveries from AE).

Xmas is coming up, they are a potential stocking stuffer. C'mon, somebody put us out of our misery!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> What do you guys think about the differences (physical and sound quality) between balanced jacks (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)? 2.5 seems safer from a physical standpoint as it unplugs easier saving your ears in case of an accidental drop. 4.4 maybe for how much power it can draw? Thoughts?



I can't hear any sonic difference between 2.5mm and 4.4mm. I prefer the sturdiness of 4.4mm because I already managed to bend a 2.5mm connector from Fiio once. If it had been a 4.4mm connector, I would have broken my amp (unlikely) instead of breaking the plug. Luckily I managed to extract the 2.5mm plug out.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> What do you guys think about the differences (physical and sound quality) between balanced jacks (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm)? 2.5 seems safer from a physical standpoint as it unplugs easier saving your ears in case of an accidental drop. 4.4 maybe for how much power it can draw? Thoughts?



2.5 jacks break. I’ve broken too many in my time. 4.4 is far more robust, especially if you get angled plugs.


----------



## superuser1

gadgetgod said:


> Thanks man, glad that you liked my writeup


Just wanted to ask if the Celeste is available in India? the wild lazy dog according to Red


----------



## superuser1

Surf Monkey said:


> 2.5 jacks break. I’ve broken too many in my time. 4.4 is far more robust, especially if you get angled plugs.


In 8 years i haven't broken a single 2.5mm jack


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, have anyone tried the magnetic connector cable of Fiio? I’m thinking about getting one for my E5000 to use balanced output of my amps.


----------



## gadgetgod

superuser1 said:


> Just wanted to ask if the Celeste is available in India? the wild lazy dog according to Red


not yet but soon coming here via different retailers that I know of.


----------



## gadgetgod

I


Barndoor said:


> Did anybody end up ordering the SGOR Venus?


I have tried the SGOR Venus, it sounds quite good. Smooth and balanced. Don't expect a muddy/boomy mess here.


----------



## holsen

superuser1 said:


> In 8 years i haven't broken a single 2.5mm jack


After a couple of years not breaking one, I popped 2 in a single day.  I've converted everything over to 4.4 now.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> 2.5 jacks break. I’ve broken too many in my time. 4.4 is far more robust, especially if you get angled plugs.


I'd rather have to replace a cable than have a DAP socket fail because the jack was more robust than it was.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> I had the R2, didn't sound as good as the Shanling Q1. And the battery died after 7 months.


mine too. imagine that.


----------



## newworld666 (Oct 21, 2022)

newworld666 said:


> I just got the Tangzu Ze Tian Wu 4.4mm balanced ... and ... I am a bit disappointed with the sound quality. A few weeks ago I also bought the Truthear x Crinacle Zero, and I was quite straight away impressed that such budget IEM could offer such sound quality out of the box.. The Truthear it is much nearer than expected to my reference Vision Ears EXT (surely missing some details in mid high and high frequencies and a little bit less textured low frequencies)
> This time with the planar tech of the Tangzu Ze Tian Wu ... I feel in both end, it's clearty missing some details and particularly bass texture when I switch between this IEM and the VE EXT.. (I tried the 3 types of eartips provided in the box)
> Though, I will do some more detailed A/B comparisons this afternoon between the Truthear X zero, Tangzu Ze Tian Wu and the Vision ears EXT..... after the 2 first hours playing, my feeling is that :
> -> I am probably like 65% or more of the people to enjoy a Harman target frequency response, maybe the Ze Tian Wa are less V shape than my 2 other IEMs
> ...



I just answer to myself to complete this subject after a full day ... I have no mind to make a real "test" but just throw on this forum some of my feelings when I was trying a new IEM Tech.. this can maybe help other to have an idea of what can be in real life such planar IEM.

*Edit 3 : yesterday evening I spent a long time with a tips rolling session*.. and then trying to jump,after using yesterday a iFi Go Blu and Fiio BTR7, to my old Sony WM1A modded by Nayparm (with a full load of monstrous capacitors).
To tell the truth, after having tested various tips compared to my reference (Vision Ears EXT + Spinfit CP155) => I really enjoyed the improvement of the high frequencies with applying some EQ at 6.4Khz +3.5Db (Q 0.9) and a High Shelf at 10Khz +6Db (Q 0.7)... I these adjustments based on the simple Tangzu avertissement and nothing else, as I have no mind to spend time to measure an IEM with my miniDSP Ears (almost impossible to get reliable and constant measures with any IEM).
As I said, for me a "pure harman target frequency response" is a very good basis for my ears (probably like 65 to 70% of the people) then I played with some "personal" PEQ to adjust to my taste by lowering or increasing (low/ultra frequencies at any moment to some preference (depending on the texture of the low frequencies and what is available in high frequencies like cymbals)

Since yesterday morning, when I received my parcel from Hifigo ... where I was rather sceptical about the sound quality results of such planar's IEM, now the combo Ze Tian Wu + Beyerdynamic Xelento (tips) + some PEQ => it became really convincing .. I  even feel that the Beyedynamic Xelento tips are contributing to enlarge the stage by a nice margin and still keepin ultra low frequencies at the right level..
So, I have changed totally my mitigate initial feeling to a largely positive feeling.. I am thinking that in 2021 and 2022 we are lucky there is such a huge step done with many affordable IEMs.. maybe these low cost IEM are still missing some details and richer textures to reach what can provide high end IEM, but.....is it really worth the price tag  !!!

I tried some Jazz music with loads of drums (Manu Katché, Bill Bruford Earthworks,..), various hires highly remastered music by Steven Wilson, Metal (Tool/A Perfect Circle/RATM...), Berlin School Electro with (Gert Emmens, Ron Bots, Steve Roach,...) even some old Trip Hop with (Tricky, Massive Attack, Archive,..) ... in a few hours I could really enjoy all of these styles with the  Ze Tian Wu...
 For a 150$ ... I am finally impressed.. and I think it will be worth to spend today with the Sony WM1A / Ze Tian Wu / Xelento tips and sometimes jump to Vision Ears EXT (there is still some margin with details in high frequencies and texture in low/ultra low frequencies).


----------



## Surf Monkey

superuser1 said:


> In 8 years i haven't broken a single 2.5mm jack



Lucky.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So i'm wondering how this IEM got swept under the rug? With the recent CCA CM20 or whatever it's called being released, I decided to pull out my CCA NRA and give them a relisten on the DX170. 1 EST+1 DD for $25.00. Excellent treble and the mids are great. The bass is there. It has presence and never gets wooly or bleeds. I suspect it's the average imaging and lack of depth that might had done them in. The soundstage is wide left to right but lacked height and a 3D presentation, but if you're not a stickler for imaging and depth, these are some fun and well detailed cheapos. Balanced. Really good resolution and detail retrieval for a sub $30.00 offering. Daily beaters? Yeah. You could definitely go wronger. <--- is that a word? LOL


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So i'm wondering how this IEM got swept under the rug? With the recent CCA CM20 or whatever it's called being released, I decided to pull out my CCA NRA and give them a relisten on the DX170. 1 EST+1 DD for $25.00. Excellent treble and the mids are great. The bass is there. It has presence and never gets wooly or bleeds. I suspect it's the average imaging and lack of depth that might had done them in. The soundstage is wide left to right but lacked height and a 3D presentation, but if you're not a stickler for imaging and depth, these are some fun and well detailed cheapos. Balanced. Really good resolution and detail retrieval for a sub $30.00 offering. Daily beaters? Yeah. You could definitely go wronger. <--- is that a word? LOL


It got buried by KZ/CCA quick release,
Shortly after NRA release we got KZ ZEX released and later the super hyped KZ ZEX Pro appears.
Then KZ/CCA got hit by the controversy.

that being said, plenty NRA owner like it and some still prefer it compared to its younger sibling


----------



## jmwant

gadgetgod said:


> man the build quality of SMSL DACs is superb. Although I find their amps kinda dry(Previously had the SH9).


I'm thinking about getting the DA-9 or A0200 to replace my Topping PA3S. This little amp powers up the KEF Q350 quite adequately but it's nowhere near the McIntosh monoblocks I demod the KEFs with. I think a bit more power would help. Is the dry sounding thing their house sound?


----------



## Redcarmoose

superuser1 said:


> Just wanted to ask if the Celeste is available in India? the wild lazy dog according to Red


The playful dog, also a little cute!


----------



## jmwant

Carpet said:


> I was considering the Q1 when I bought the R2. Glad I heard about Hiby's dubious battery history before I bought an upgrade. Their DACs seem fine and I don't feel as nervous about buying their products without batteries (FD1, FD3 and FC3).


I have heard their higher end Android daps, like the R5S and R8. Those sound pretty good. Their lower-end daps should be considered only for Hibylink. Yeah the FC3 sounds great.


----------



## jmwant

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> mine too. imagine that.


It's a common issues that plagues most of their entry level daps. They replaced my unit though.


----------



## jmwant

Barndoor said:


> Did anybody end up ordering the SGOR Venus?


Why does KZ have so many sub-brands?


----------



## yaps66

PhonoPhi said:


> My little colourful discoveries of the day: QKZ AK6 pro ($5.5) and X7, misrepresented as KZ X7, ($4.5))
> 
> Very decent, close to KZ EDX, much better than some unlistenable right out of the box TRN, such as MT1 (I bought it for parts so no problems with listenability on my part).
> QKZ has more prominent bass, so I liked X7 a bit better, though it has a fixed cable being a bit cheaper.
> ...


The X7 reminds me of the Isabellae! Nice!


----------



## newworld666

jmwant said:


> I'm thinking about getting the DA-9 or A0200 to replace my Topping PA3S. This little amp powers up the KEF Q350 quite adequately but it's nowhere near the McIntosh monoblocks I demod the KEFs with. I think a bit more power would help. Is the dry sounding thing their house sound?


I use mostly the SMSL SU-9 + SD-9 with a monolith THX887 as headphone amp for demanding headphones like DCA Stealth and Heddphone One V2... 

I think I still get some improvement with this combo over my Fiio M17 + iFi iPower Elite 12V in enhanced audio mode for impacts in low frequencies.. of course such SMSL combo is something like "dry". I prefer to say such combo is totally transparent and powerful enough for any headphones or IEM. 
Basically, I don't expect any electronic devices to modify in any way the input signal.. I prefer to adjust sound to my taste with the players trough Poweramp EQ, Wavelet, or Jriver 30's PEQ... et never with any electronic amp or DAC.


----------



## baskingshark

The latest ultra-budget IEM wars heat up with the Tangzu Audio Wanker Wan'er

$16.50 USD

Single DD





https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...xsqTAS1sksRV3gtWiFduSdjeg7gmpJe5tDeFSMMYh7fRl





jmwant said:


> Why does KZ have so many sub-brands?



It is their modus operandi.
1) Release IEMs on an almost weekly basis.
2) Call the new model "Pro" or "Ultra" or "X". 
3) New model is generally a marginal upgrade or sidegrade.
4) Consumers be the guinea pig beta testers to garner feedback.
5) Rinse and repeat.

End-goal: Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick. 


As for sub-brands, I guess in case one brand gets lots of stick for bad QC fails or failed tuning, you can easily close that brand, a new fly-by-night one mushrooms out next week to continue operations.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> The latest ultra-budget IEM wars heat up with the Tangzu Audio Wanker Wan'er
> 
> $16.50 USD
> 
> ...



Of course the big question is... "why QDC?"   

Everything else was 0.78 2pin


----------



## Jmop

I rather like the idea of who can make the most expensive looking dirt cheap IEM.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Looking for new DAC/AMP to power your portable gear? My review of Shanling UP4 2022 is finally online on both Head-Fi and my review blog.



Spoiler: tl;dr:



UP4 is a competent and well-designed product. I love the volume wheel. For casual listeners, UP4 can handle most of your music listening needs and give you a bit of room for future upgrades with the 2.5mm balanced output. For seasoned listeners, UP4 offers various sound signatures that you can change on the fly. 

Sound quality wise, UP4 slots neatly between the Apple dongle (3/5 - Average) and Fiio KA3 (4/5 - Good). The excellent handling and enjoyable user experience is a big plus. On the other hand, audio delay does limit UP4 usability. Taken all aspects into consideration, I rate *UP4 3.5/5 (above average).*


----------



## baskingshark

From the company that brought the Muse HIFI Power Planar (which seemed quite meh among the current planar releases of 2022), comes a hybrid, the *Muse HIFI ME1*

10 mm Dynamic Driver & Knowles Flagship BA Driver
Acoustic Shark-Gill Chamber & Ergonomic Design
$199 USD










https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/muse-hifi-me1


Not sure if the shark gill housing (yes i know my nick has a shark inside), is a gimmick or actually something that really gives good sound. But $200 USD is quite an ambitious price bracket to release your gear into, considering there's lots of tough competition to fight against here.


----------



## baskingshark

CCZ Warrior

10 mm PET diaphragm DD + 3 BA






https://www.facebook.com/keephifiof...Tk3hwZM7vYCwRCaiYyKEWqB2REDpH7QrmPvhdJ1qQouHl
https://www.facebook.com/keephifiof...kTN6Su7jCuYiNXqdZyFSgiMGuUXsQ3y9CRgEaVuVwVpVl


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 21, 2022)

For Timeless fans, there's a "AE" version incoming. Ie a "Pro" version of the IEM that arguably kickstarted the entire planar hype of this year.






What's different from the original Timeless in terms of tuning?




Apparently comes with a modular cable (2.5/3.5/4.4 mm connector) and a different colour too. LOL smells like what Shuoer did with the S12 Pro!


https://hifigo.com/products/7hz-tim...OrMR0JrwXWY3ZmQMqTGEXmjeC1OvY8tUcZO5QAVeEPcio

https://www.facebook.com/yumu.song/...nNYkYaxgQh8bGVkksAjNyHWTjv1gVZW4pt5KLvE385kel


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> The latest ultra-budget IEM wars heat up with the Tangzu Audio Wanker Wan'er
> 
> $16.50 USD
> 
> ...


Another thing, it'd be almost impossible to follow up if there were so many IEMs under one brand.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> For Timeless fans, there's a "AE" version incoming. Ie a "Pro" version of the IEM that arguably kickstarted the entire planar hype of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the trend of adding a lil bit bass+ modular cable and calling it pro goes away soon.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Oct 21, 2022)

EDIT: evidently an older set. My mistake.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr18mRI


----------



## lushmelody

Surf Monkey said:


> Out of the blue it comes. Another planar driver set:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr18mRI
> 
> PMV PP Flagship 14.2mm Planar Diaphragm In-ear Earphone with Detachable 0.78mm-2Pin OCC Cable, Aluminium Alloy Shell for Audiophe


I think it came out around the same time as Timeless and was completely overshadowed


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> I think it came out around the same time as Timeless and was completely overshadowed



Huh. Interesting. Hadn’t come across it before I guess.


----------



## helloh3adfi

lushmelody said:


> I think it came out around the same time as Timeless and was completely overshadowed


Letshuor S12 is not as overshadowed, but it's probably also inferior to the Timeless.


----------



## Redcarmoose

_*Battle from Singularity to Hybrid:*_


*Tripowin Cencibel
High-resolution dynamic driver IEM*



    Singularity in Sound
    Balanced Tonal Signature
    3D Designed and Constructed
    Detachable Cable
*$49.00 USD*
*https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-cencibel*


*Vs


KZ ZS10 PRO X
Upgraded 1DD+4BA Hybrid Driver HiFi IEM*



    10mm Dynamic Driver+4 Custom Balanced Armatures
    Classic Alloy Faceplate+Resin Shell
    Enhanced Detachable 0.75mm 2Pin Connector
    Ergonomic Shape, Wide Compatibility
*$39.00 US*
*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-zs10-pro-x?variant=43295301566681*
*








Who will win the battle?*


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Who will win the battle?



Does it matter if both are mediocre?   (j/k, I have heard neither)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

jmwant said:


> It's a common issues that plagues most of their entry level daps. They replaced my unit though.


Your location made that possible. Oh they would have replaced both of mine, but at $50.00 a piece plus shipping. $100 is more than the R2 is worth new.


----------



## LunarLight

Surf Monkey said:


> Huh. Interesting. Hadn’t come across it before I guess.


Tried Pmv PP and yes Timeless is far better and i sold both of them soon after, i almost can't get right fit with PP and the female vocal made me uncomfortable and the high TING sounds from a triangle maybe is so piercing and fatiguing.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Does it matter if both are mediocre?   (j/k, I have heard neither)


Right! That’s so true. The KZ has way better tuning than the TRN ST5. But I actually haven’t heard the Centibel yet? It’s that they are priced near the same amount, and came out at the same time. Also obviously they are approaching music with 2 different methodologies.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Right! That’s so true. The KZ has way better tuning than the TRN ST5. But I actually haven’t heard the Centibel yet? It’s that they are priced near the same amount, and came out at the same time. Also obviously they are approaching music with 2 different methodologies.


I know I have said this a couple time, but boy I admire how you can keep being enthusiastic about IEMs in this price bracket. I would wait for your impressions, particularly the new KZ. I think they have improved the tuning.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Is th LZ A4 Pro at $129 a good deal? That's what we are looking at with the NiceHCK Lucky Bag reveal on 11.11.


----------



## InvisibleInk (Oct 21, 2022)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004870675404.html


----------



## Carpet

InvisibleInk said:


> Is th LZ A4 Pro at $129 a good deal? That's what we are looking at with the NiceHCK Lucky Bag reveal on 11.11.





InvisibleInk said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004870675404.html


Well it was hard, but I managed to track down some info. Not sure how reliable the site is but there were 3 reviews! 

Some Review Site


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> Is th LZ A4 Pro at $129 a good deal? That's what we are looking at with the NiceHCK Lucky Bag reveal on 11.11.



General rule of thumb - if a CHIFI IEM isn't talked about 2 weeks after launch (after the initial hype has died down), then the answer is as clear as day hahaha.


----------



## DBaldock9

InvisibleInk said:


> Is th LZ A4 Pro at $129 a good deal? That's what we are looking at with the NiceHCK Lucky Bag reveal on 11.11.



Last year on the 11.11 Sale, I got a discount price at $209 for the LZ A4 Pro, including the extra updated nozzle.
I'm not crazy about the switch to 2-Pin connectors (prefer MMCX), but I really do like how these earphones sound - and use them regularly during my lunch break at the local restaurant.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> Well it was hard, but I managed to track down some info. Not sure how reliable the site is but there were 3 reviews!
> 
> Some Review Site



Two favorable out of three isn't bad.


----------



## InvisibleInk

DBaldock9 said:


> Last year on the 11.11 Sale, I got a discount price at $209 for the LZ A4 Pro, including the extra updated nozzle.
> I'm not crazy about the switch to 2-Pin connectors (prefer MMCX), but I really do like how these earphones sound - and use them regularly during my lunch break at the local restaurant.



Good to know. What combination of nozzles and vents did you settle on?


----------



## DBaldock9

InvisibleInk said:


> Good to know. What combination of nozzles and vents did you settle on?



I normally use the Gold Nozzle / Red Back.


----------



## WAON303

InvisibleInk said:


> Is th LZ A4 Pro at $129 a good deal? That's what we are looking at with the NiceHCK Lucky Bag reveal on 11.11.


A4 Pro is an irrelevant IEM from what I've seen.

Crinacle called it weird sounding, RikudouGoku hates it, FR looks very wonky.

I guess go for it if you enjoy a very peculiar IEM flavor?


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> CCZ Warrior
> 
> 10 mm PET diaphragm DD + 3 BA
> 
> ...


Who's willing to bet that someone is gonna open a set to search for fake or incorrect drivers lol.

I'm sure someone remembers about the CCZ Plume drama on FB, someone opened a set and found cheap bellsing drivers instead of custom BAs.


----------



## BigGearHunter

WAON303 said:


> Who's willing to bet that someone is gonna open a set to search for fake or incorrect drivers lol.
> 
> I'm sure someone remembers about the CCZ Plume drama on FB, someone opened a set and found cheap bellsing drivers instead of custom BAs.


KZ/CCA lost all credibility for me when they pulled that crap, they're bottom-tier as far as I'm concerned


----------



## wdelta06

DBaldock9 said:


> Last year on the 11.11 Sale, I got a discount price at $209 for the LZ A4 Pro, including the extra updated nozzle.
> I'm not crazy about the switch to 2-Pin connectors (prefer MMCX), but I really do like how these earphones sound - and use them regularly during my lunch break at the local restaurant.


Same... I picked up the A7 on a sale like this. It actually helped me refine my musical preferences thanks to the multiple swappable nozzles & tuning switch.


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> Who's willing to bet that someone is gonna open a set to search for fake or incorrect drivers lol.
> 
> I'm sure someone remembers about the CCZ Plume drama on FB, someone opened a set and found cheap bellsing drivers instead of custom BAs.



Here it is! Should be called CCZ PLUMMET instead of plume.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2689516551348957/

Oh and fake drivers or not, the CCZ Plume sounds bad BTW. Generic V shaped, big bloated undefined bass, with the DD driver being much slower than the BAs (incoherency). Technically sub-par for the price too.

There's many other tales of fake driver claims in CHIFI-land, we have the KZ sagas, and BGVP had a fake beryllium scandal: https://www.facebook.com/BGVPaudio/...4X8p8AaWfj7PZcKq1QKn4dQBKQceckugzDGYSTDnXSNYl

Well even Campfire and JH use Bellsings in their TOTL models:
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

Perhaps it is just that nobody has the guts (or money) to open the shell of a kilobuck IEM to verify the drivers inside are correctly soldered and that the materials/brands used are legit. Who has the finances to routinely destroy a 1K IEM for the sake of science?

I know some will say, so what if the TOTL IEM uses cheap drivers, as long as it sounds good? But well, that is like paying for a Ferrari and discovering the engine is a Cherry QQ engine internally. Yes you will get from point A to point B with it, but if they can cheat with one thing, can they be cutting corners in other areas like QC, safety etc? How much profit has been fleeced off lay-consumers by using these cheaper drivers?

I think there are surely many more exaggerated or fake claims with regards to drivers in IEMs, it is just that nobody has spectrometers or equipment to objectively quantify it, to call out the manufacturers. Those marketing claims of beryllium drivers or uranium or pixie dust drivers, can consumers prove it 100%?

Thankfully, with more people having measuring rigs and opening shells, I hope this will serve as a warning to potential scammy manufacturers to remain honest when it comes to certain marketing claims. Everyone wants to stand out from the cut-throat competition with bigger and bolder claims, but I think in the long run, consumers will respect manufacturers who keep their word. If all else fails, and the manufacturer cannot differentiate itself from the dime a dozen Harman tuned budget IEMs, using a waifu anime girl on the packaging is a sure-fire way to success hahaha!




BigGearHunter said:


> KZ/CCA lost all credibility for me when they pulled that crap, they're bottom-tier as far as I'm concerned



Actually I think CCZ are not related to KZ/CCA. Yeah the ton of alphabet soup brand names and IEMs in CHIFI-Land is a bit confusing.

But yeah KZ had their own scandals in the past.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> Who's willing to bet that someone is gonna open a set to search for fake or incorrect drivers lol.
> 
> I'm sure someone remembers about the CCZ Plume drama on FB, someone opened a set and found cheap bellsing drivers instead of custom BAs.


AFAIK "custom BAs" are usually Bellsing drivers, if it's a custom Knowles driver they will go out of their way to casually include reference to who made it!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I know I have said this a couple time, but boy I admire how you can keep being enthusiastic about IEMs in this price bracket. I would wait for your impressions, particularly the new KZ. I think they have improved the tuning.



Wait, you mean you haven’t figured out I’m crazy yet?


----------



## jmwant

iBasso releases DC03 Pro, with volume keys, three level gain and eq functions.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Here it is! Should be called CCZ PLUMMET instead of plume.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2689516551348957/
> 
> Oh and fake drivers or not, the CCZ Plume sounds bad BTW. Generic V shaped, big bloated undefined bass, with the DD driver being much slower than the BAs (incoherency). Technically sub-par for the price too.
> ...


Pixie beryllium dust from Hogwarts, x10000000000000 more rigid than steel

Can recreate the 4D Dimensional space of an IEM bla bla bla.

It's funny just how much nonsensical marketing goes into IEMs, especially the really cheap ones.

That being said, some marketing like DUNU's Eclipse tech is probably real.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 22, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> some marketing like DUNU's Eclipse tech is probably real.



Probably. They built their own drivers and have some patents (I think) to prove it. Dunu (or at least Tom from Dunu) is pretty transparent as well. Remember when they explained in detailed why EST112 is cheaper than SA6?

I like the Zen Pro for the slam of the dynamic driver. Not many DD IEMs can sound like that.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> From the company that brought the Muse HIFI Power Planar (which seemed quite meh among the current planar releases of 2022), comes a hybrid, the *Muse HIFI ME1*
> 
> 10 mm Dynamic Driver & Knowles Flagship BA Driver
> Acoustic Shark-Gill Chamber & Ergonomic Design
> $199 USD



Perhaps the translation of "Meh" into Chinese led them to believe that it was a compliment, so they named their next release Me(h)?


----------



## gmdb

F700 said:


> Out of curiosity I blind bought the QOA Vesper today on AE. At USD 59.-, looks like an inoffensive, unpretentious, smooth and enjoyable sounding set.
> 
> Does anyone of you own one? If yes, how do you (dis)like it?


I really like my pair. I bought them after looking around for an IEM with a Knowles BA that was a decent price and had good reviews.  Initially the bass impact was just a bit too much and tended to dominate the sound. They need some decent burn-in time (around 20 hours) to really settle and open out - then bass becomes more controlled and integrated. It's extremely well-made and the shell is very attractive.  IMO the Vesper has a touch of class that you don't get from the well-known budget brands and it is very good value for money.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> From the company that brought the Muse HIFI Power Planar (which seemed quite meh among the current planar releases of 2022), comes a hybrid, the *Muse HIFI ME1*
> 
> 10 mm Dynamic Driver & Knowles Flagship BA Driver
> Acoustic Shark-Gill Chamber & Ergonomic Design
> ...


That’s your collaboration model isn’t it?


----------



## F700

gmdb said:


> I really like my pair. I bought them after looking around for an IEM with a Knowles BA that was a decent price and had good reviews.  Initially the bass impact was just a bit too much and tended to dominate the sound. They need some decent burn-in time (around 20 hours) to really settle and open out - then bass becomes more controlled and integrated. It's extremely well-made and the shell is very attractive.  IMO the Vesper has a touch of class that you don't get from the well-known budget brands and it is very good value for money.


Exactly what I wanted to read, thanks!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> That’s your collaboration model isn’t it?


I presume that's because it's Gill'ded.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 22, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> That’s your collaboration model isn’t it?


Muse Hifi is a joke imo....

until they find right collab! perhaps....

if this is true....im suddenly intrigue.

only time they go ''budget minded'' is when their overpriced ALC M1 dongle take dust and they decide to pass from 40$ to 10$.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Probably. They built their own drivers and have some patents (I think) to prove it. Dunu (or at least Tom from Dunu) is pretty transparent as well. Remember when they explained in detailed why EST112 is cheaper than SA6?
> 
> I like the Zen Pro for the slam of the dynamic driver. Not many DD IEMs can sound like that.


EST112 is one of the finest mid fi IEM's on the market, and i'm happy for that, because even though I miss them terribly, selling them helped fund my DX170, which I absolutely love, and the incoming Wu Zetian.


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> EST112 is one of the finest mid fi IEM's on the market, and i'm happy for that, because even though I miss them terribly, selling them helped fund my DX170, which I absolutely love, and the incoming Wu Zetian.


Wu Zetian is really special, I'd be really surprised if you don't enjoy them. They appear not to have started out with the aim of "Lets make the planariest planar on the planet!". Instead Tangzu seem to have first looked at "What do other planars *** up? Let's fix that first!"


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> EST112 is one of the finest mid fi IEM's on the market, and i'm happy for that, because even though I miss them terribly, selling them helped fund my DX170, which I absolutely love, and the incoming Wu Zetian.



It’s interesting that EST112 seems to be loved by the community. My impressions before hearing EST112 based on Crinacle’s article is that it is an overpriced and mediocre piece of gear   If I did not hunt for the most “special” IEM at the lowest price, I would have gone with EST112 instead of Andromeda.

Looking forward for your Zetian impressions with DX170.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 23, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-new-kz-zs10-pro-x-universal-iem.26128/reviews#review-29430


----------



## DynamicEars (Oct 23, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> It’s interesting that EST112 seems to be loved by the community. My impressions before hearing EST112 based on Crinacle’s article is that it is an overpriced and mediocre piece of gear   If I did not hunt for the most “special” IEM at the lowest price, I would have gone with EST112 instead of Andromeda.
> 
> Looking forward for your Zetian impressions with DX170.



I also don't dig for the 112, one of bad implementation of EST i think, there is no treble extension, very roll off.
But bass to 8khz quite good on tuning.
From my limited experience with EST, they need to be tuned more aggressive than BA or DD.
Maybe Thieaudio midfi line is better choice if want to try EST


----------



## Nimweth

Here is a link to my review of the TRN ST5 at Audiosolace:
https://audiosolace.com/trn-st5-review/


----------



## ChristianM

Redcarmoose said:


>


What cable is that? Thanks


----------



## SenorChang8

ChristianM said:


> What cable is that? Thanks


ISN G4


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 23, 2022)

Fall and new IEMs are synonymous. The flood gates have started to open. These are the new ISN H30 hybrids. Knowles BA for trebles. Sonion BA for mids and a 9.2 beryllium frosted dynamic handling the bass. RP @$129. Competitive at the price. What is more surprising is that these are neutrally tuned. Which ISN is not really known for.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h30.26130/ 

Hold onto your wallet's folks. Much newness to come.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> I also don't dig for the 112, one of bad implementation of EST i think, there is no treble extension, very roll off.
> But bass to 8khz quite good on tuning.
> From my limited experience with EST, they need to be tuned more aggressive than BA or DD.
> Maybe Thieaudio midfi line is better choice if want to try EST


The bass made it very good for metal and hard rock. It has decent extension, but no EST i've heard has excellent extension or air. NONE. If it had been tuned aggressively or with too much treble, then the treble sensitive gang would have tore it apart like they do all the non-Harman tuned IEM's, so no, that would have been a loss. Resolution and bass were the strong suit of the EST112, and with the imaging and decent treble, made them a very good set. Alas, they are gone from my collection, and so my opinion is  less important, as I've been using my RE800 silver almost exclusively until those Wu Zetian arrive tomorrow and NX7 mk IV next week.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Oct 24, 2022)

Let the fall product flood commence.

INXHS HS3:

Tuning Switch IEM 1DD+2BA With Bluemoon Modular 0.78 MM2PIN Cable

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMy7CSk

It’s groovy looking:
















“Coustom” drivers no less!


EDIT: forgot the price. It’s retailing at $123US.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Surf Monkey said:


> Let the fall product flood commence.
> 
> INXHS HS3:
> 
> ...



It’s likely that it is going to be at least decent too. It’s a good time for casual listeners to buy IEMs.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Surf Monkey said:


> It’s groovy looking:



Far out, my dude!


----------



## DynamicEars

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The bass made it very good for metal and hard rock. It has decent extension, but no EST i've heard has excellent extension or air. NONE. If it had been tuned aggressively or with too much treble, then the treble sensitive gang would have tore it apart like they do all the non-Harman tuned IEM's, so no, that would have been a loss. Resolution and bass were the strong suit of the EST112, and with the imaging and decent treble, made them a very good set. Alas, they are gone from my collection, and so my opinion is  less important, as I've been using my RE800 silver almost exclusively until those Wu Zetian arrive tomorrow and NX7 mk IV next week.



I know the 112 is using berrylium DD, yes that is 1 advantage,  but utilizing EST without proper tuning is wasting the budget, make them overprice as a set, just too bad.

I have Mest that maybe quite good implementation of an EST, never heard thieaudio's but seeing from the FRs look like decent ones.

Nice, waiting for the NX7 mk IV impressions, hopefully they tuned down the piezo, and reducing mid bass


----------



## DynamicEars

Surf Monkey said:


> Let the fall product flood commence.
> 
> INXHS HS3:
> 
> ...



They have lot of similarities with Tri Starsea, the configuration, tuning (but this one have more db pinna if graph is correct), then the switch.
Beautiful shell though


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> never heard thieaudio's but seeing from the FRs look like decent ones



Thieaudio monarch II is quite epic. If I had a chance to hear it, I might have bought it instead of Andro as my top-shelf IEM. Nothing tricky or hacky about Monarch (no 1k dip, no massive 15k boost, no subdued ear-gain) just sheer power of a well balanced tuning and capable drivers.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Let the fall product flood commence.
> 
> INXHS HS3:
> 
> ...


Sadly that cyan luminescence in the lower photos looks to be an artifact of the lighting. Still really funky looking with those patterned green faceplates. I wonder if these are related to, or sound similar to the Erasmus?


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Thieaudio monarch II is quite epic. If I had a chance to hear it, I might have bought it instead of Andro as my top-shelf IEM. Nothing tricky or hacky about Monarch (no 1k dip, no massive 15k boost, no subdued ear-gain) just sheer power of a well balanced tuning and capable drivers.



Always on the fence to get it, my curiosity and my clear sense about the high mid can be too shouty for me are always in fight   
But recently I got great deal with Unique Melody Mest, so no more budget for Monarch mk II for me. maybe my last ones on the list are 
Monarch mk II, Elysian Diva, and 64audio U12t, but maybe the Z1R still on top of my preferences, maybe. Just side grades here and there as I already realized, there is no perfect IEM, there still will be pros and cons.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Oct 24, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Sadly that cyan luminescence in the lower photos looks to be an artifact of the lighting. Still really funky looking with those patterned green faceplates. I wonder if these are related to, or sound similar to the Erasmus?



Yeah. I think the shells are actually crystal clear.

And yes, it does appear to be the Erasmus with a different face plate…


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, have you ever looked at Fiio FA7s and think “jeez, wouldn’t it be great if they are single DD instead of multi BA”? 

Say no more













Btw


Spoiler: I heard you like “olive”


----------



## Carpet (Oct 24, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks, have you ever looked at Fiio FA7s and think “jeez, wouldn’t it be great if they are single DD instead of multi BA”?
> 
> Say no more
> 
> ...


Well they aren't priced at the $77.99 that's plastered across the product description quite yet. Got to wait until November, slightly preempts 11/11 (or they made a typo and meant 11/11).  




Holy hell, pure beryllium!  EDIT: No it's not, I looked up wrong model on Fiio site


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Well they aren't priced at the $77.99 that's plastered across the product description quite yet. Got to wait until November, slightly preempts 11/11 (or they made a typo and meant 11/11).


In Australia, this IEM is as expensive as Fiio FD3. Not cheap for a produce in the Jade Audio line.

Very curious how they compare against the main FD line. I sold my FD5 to a friend recently. If I review this IEM, I might need to bribe him to borrow the FD5 back


----------



## Carpet (Oct 24, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> In Australia, this IEM is as expensive as Fiio FD3. Not cheap for a produce in the Jade Audio line.
> 
> Very curious how they compare against the main FD line. I sold my FD5 to a friend recently. If I review this IEM, I might need to bribe him to borrow the FD5 back


I edited my post, it's claimed to be a pure beryllium diaphragm in the DD, NOT plated! 
That would explain cost.
EDIT: sadly wrong, my screw up!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> I edited my post, it's claimed to be a pure beryllium diaphragm in the DD, NOT plated!
> That would explain cost.


You were looking at FD7. That one is around $1000 AUD. JD7 is a new one with somekind of plastic driver. It’s $200 AUD ish.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> You were looking at FD7. That one is around $1000 AUD. JD7 is a new one with somekind of plastic driver. It’s $200 AUD ish.


LOL, my mistake. I found it rather hard to believe that it was a real pure Beryllium driver for $77. Even if it was on release and during 11/11. Most likely just coated or there would only be 2 or 3 available at the cheap price.


----------



## jmwant

The Unboxing of Dunu SA6 Ultra.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> LOL, my mistake. I found it rather hard to believe that it was a real pure Beryllium driver for $77. Even if it was on release and during 11/11. Most likely just coated or there would only be 2 or 3 available at the cheap price.



I wouldn't worry too much about those pure Beryllium drivers. The FD7 is definitely one step above FD5 (Be-plated) in terms of resolution and overall clarity, despite not having the same 5k peak. However, the bass is tamer as well. 
The nice thing about these FD/JD IEMs from Fiio is the tactile sensation of air pushing against your ears at the beginning of sharp note attacks (think of guitar plucks, snares, or kicks). Even the cheapest one (JD3) has that sensation. 



jmwant said:


> The Unboxing of Dunu SA6 Ultra.




Beautiful. Can't wait for impressions from others on the effect of the retuned upper midrange. I wonder if the soundstage would be larger than the usual SA6, now that the upper midrange has been reduced


----------



## jmwant

o0genesis0o said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about those pure Beryllium drivers. The FD7 is definitely one step above FD5 (Be-plated) in terms of resolution and overall clarity, despite not having the same 5k peak. However, the bass is tamer as well.
> The nice thing about these FD/JD IEMs from Fiio is the tactile sensation of air pushing against your ears at the beginning of sharp note attacks (think of guitar plucks, snares, or kicks). Even the cheapest one (JD3) has that sensation.
> 
> 
> ...


The First impressions from Gizaudio looks good. Timmy says it has better soundstage.


----------



## RCracer777

o0genesis0o said:


> Beautiful. Can't wait for impressions from others on the effect of the retuned upper midrange. I wonder if the soundstage would be larger than the usual SA6, now that the upper midrange has been reduced


I'm planning on getting one the moment they become available, but as I don't own the regular SA6 or even any Dunu IEM I can't give that comparison.


----------



## o0genesis0o

jmwant said:


> The First impressions from Gizaudio looks good. Timmy says it has better soundstage.



Any mentioning of honkiness or any thing weird with the midrange? I was a bit concerned about the ear-gain peaking at 1.5k.

Speaking of Timmy, I haven't seen his videos for a long time, even though he was the first audio reviewers I followed. Still angry about his recommendation of Aria like the best thing ever under $100  



RCracer777 said:


> I'm planning on getting one the moment they become available, but as I don't own the regular SA6 or even any Dunu IEM I can't give that comparison.



Looking forward for your impressions!


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> Well they aren't priced at the $77.99 that's plastered across the product description quite yet. Got to wait until November, slightly preempts 11/11 (or they made a typo and meant 11/11).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it stays that price: great. If not, its competing against lots of branded BAs hybrids now...


----------



## KokushiTsumo

o0genesis0o said:


> Still angry about his recommendation of Aria like the best thing ever under $100


Many people have made that mistake, me included (with the Starfield back in the day  ).


----------



## Mr.HiAudio (Oct 24, 2022)

KZ planar iem QC... Trash. GeekWold 2.0 ? 


Spoiler


















One good pic:





Tyvan: "reviewers - buy my iem and review it!",
Revs: "buy it, get it like in my photo, tell the truth",
Tyvan: "uuuuf, :'( this is not true".

the sad thing is that I can not return them back because the shipping cost is equal to the cost of the headphones.

Perhaps these are the first versions and they are in a hurry to do it, maybe so.

Sound: very very good! "CCA CRA on steroids": super highs, good bass(too many for me  ). Shell from plastic. if the build quality will be better - these headphones will be a hit.


----------



## baskingshark

PSA: Those who purchased the Moondrop Void headphones can get a replacement free of charge:
https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...WPxTYGZYK9t9r2uhfqxLKacDF7JJzpnww4GDUETuH5Vvl


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 24, 2022)

There's a new Planar + BA hybrid released.

SeekReal Dawn

$179 USD

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seekreal-dawn









BA is a knowles BA
The planar is a square planar driver made of PU composite resin & Lithium-Magnesium alloy

There's a bit of controversy whether square planar drivers can be considered legit planars, this tech is similar to the Kinera Celest Gumiho: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2973300126303930/







baskingshark said:


> See Audio Yume 2 coming:
> 
> 
> Graph from their FB post. Looks bright.
> ...



There's some pics of the new See Audio Yume 2:

Will release on 11/11.

1DD + 2 BA









Nothing is complete without the quintessential anime waifu babe.

https://www.facebook.com/Seeaudio20...Jn4LexBCJ31gKJShi89YsZpDtHcAcVcCky6iWutW3okql


----------



## nymz (Oct 24, 2022)

*DUNU x Z Reviews SA6 Ultra - Release Date*






*HifiGO*​
Countdown is now up 

*Release date: 2022-10-24 23:00:00 EST*


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> The nice thing about these FD/JD IEMs from Fiio is the tactile sensation of air pushing against your ears at the beginning of sharp note attacks (think of guitar plucks, snares, or kicks). Even the cheapest one (JD3) has that sensation.


Given that the JD3 is usually half price in sales, I might check them out!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Given that the JD3 is usually half price in sales, I might check them out!


only if you are willing to try with no expectation  

It’s not the usual KZ ice pick sound, or even Fiio 5k peak house sound. Instead, it greatly subdues the lower treble (5k ish) and pushes the lower midrange a bit too much somehow. In short, its soundstage is deep but kind of narrow, and the tuning is boxy somehow. Yes, my brain can quickly “burn in” after half a song, but JD3 is not something I would put my “seal of approval” on. If you just want cheap and cheery sound, grab a VE Monk+ instead. Different gear categories, sure, but better sound as well.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> only if you are willing to try with no expectation
> 
> It’s not the usual KZ ice pick sound, or even Fiio 5k peak house sound. Instead, it greatly subdues the lower treble (5k ish) and pushes the lower midrange a bit too much somehow. In short, its soundstage is deep but kind of narrow, and the tuning is boxy somehow. Yes, my brain can quickly “burn in” after half a song, but JD3 is not something I would put my “seal of approval” on. If you just want cheap and cheery sound, grab a VE Monk+ instead. Different gear categories, sure, but better sound as well.


Given that I'm sensitive to peaks at 5k, I'll take that as a recommendation. Even though it probably wasn't targeted as one. I can find a use for something small, cheap and inoffensive. Even if just to provide a contrast to my own charming self!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Given that I'm sensitive to peaks at 5k, I'll take that as a recommendation. Even though it probably wasn't targeted as one. I can find a use for something small, cheap and inoffensive. Even if just to provide a contrast to my own charming self!


On the other hand, prepare for 6k peak, which is same same but different kind of devil  

Graph from my db


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> On the other hand, prepare for 6k peak, which is same same but different kind of devil
> 
> Graph from my db


Ouch, so it has the mutant hunchbacked sister of a 5k peak.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Ouch, so it has the mutant hunchbacked sister of a 5k peak.


I bought this one when every one was “Chu chu chu chu” or “cra cra cra cra” to see what else is out there. What can I say, they are all poor in different ways   I would just recommend a E3000 if you want smooth and comfortable sound without much money (and pray to QC god that you actually get a good pair if E3000)


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks, have you ever looked at Fiio FA7s and think “jeez, wouldn’t it be great if they are single DD instead of multi BA”?
> 
> Say no more
> 
> ...


This is a really nice package if you can get it for 78 bucks.

Fiio and DUNU are S tier when it comes to accessories.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> This is a really nice package if you can get it for 78 bucks.
> 
> Fiio and DUNU are S tier when it comes to accessories.


I remember the accessories package for the JH3. Tips cable and case were all way above average, and that was from their budget division!


----------



## Carpet

HBB roundup of his planar wars series​​


----------



## SenorChang8

WAON303 said:


> This is a really nice package if you can get it for 78 bucks.
> 
> Fiio and DUNU are S tier when it comes to accessories.



Yeah great accessories and especially if it’s the same shell as FA7s that costs 4x more.


----------



## BigGearHunter

o0genesis0o said:


> only if you are willing to try with no expectation
> 
> It’s not the usual KZ ice pick sound, or even Fiio 5k peak house sound. I





Carpet said:


> mutant hunchbacked sister of a 5k peak


I'm definitely stealing the terms "ice pick sound" and "mutant hunchbacked sister of a 5k peak" right now


----------



## Redcarmoose

About 90 seconds ago.


----------



## jmwant

SA6 Ultra review by Gizaudio.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> About 90 seconds ago.






jmwant said:


> SA6 Ultra review by Gizaudio.



LOL


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 25, 2022)

Carpet said:


> LOL


I have a feeling this is better though, and exactly same price!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-land.25127/reviews#review-29445


----------



## o0genesis0o

BigGearHunter said:


> I'm definitely stealing the terms "ice pick sound" and "mutant hunchbacked sister of a 5k peak" right now



The ice pick term is actually from folks at the earbuds thread, used to describe the 20dB ear gain of Smabat earbuds  



Carpet said:


> LOL



I wonder what’s Timmy connection with Dunu. He is always fast with Dunu stuffs. From memory, I think he had access to preproduction unit of Vulkan too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes, a few had the preproduction VULKAN, but he was one.


o0genesis0o said:


> The ice pick term is actually from folks at the earbuds thread, used to describe the 20dB ear gain of Smabat earbuds
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what’s Timmy connection with Dunu. He is always fast with Dunu stuffs. From memory, I think he had access to preproduction unit of Vulkan too.


----------



## saldsald




----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


>


Will be a planar + dd + est tribrid btw.


----------



## freelancr

saldsald said:


> Will be a planar + dd + est tribrid btw.


Epic! My dream config and a stellar look. Now waiting for pricing info.


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


>


It's not April Foods day yet......cause those look almost unbelievable!


----------



## saldsald (Oct 25, 2022)

There's actually another set. Don't know what it's gonna be however. But they all share the same bottom shell as the Timeless and Eternal.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> General rule of thumb - if a CHIFI IEM isn't talked about 2 weeks after launch (after the initial hype has died down), then the answer is as clear as day hahaha.


So is Blon bl03 still a good buy after 3 years and 1 month?


----------



## freelancr

saldsald said:


> There's actually another set. Don't know what it's gonna be however. But they all share the same bottom shell as the Timeless and Eternal.


Stunning looks. I'm totally hyped now.


----------



## nraymond

saldsald said:


> There's actually another set. Don't know what it's gonna be however. But they all share the same bottom shell as the Timeless and Eternal.


These have a hinge and you can flip the metal cover over and double it up on one side, and expose a window... but why? Aesthetics only?


----------



## wdelta06

freelancr said:


> Stunning looks. I'm totally hyped now.


Can't really tell from pics, is that connector proprietary...?


----------



## nraymond

wdelta06 said:


> Can't really tell from pics, is that connector proprietary...?


Not sure, maybe it is A2DC, or something like it? https://www.audio-technica.com/en-us/a2dc-connector


----------



## jmwant

saldsald said:


>


Was the railing absolute necessary?


----------



## jmwant

nraymond said:


> Not sure, maybe it is A2DC, or something like it? https://www.audio-technica.com/en-us/a2dc-connector


I thought only Audio Technica uses this connector.


----------



## Surf Monkey

jmwant said:


> Was the railing absolute necessary?



Is any aesthetic design element absolutely necessary? 

I think it looks cool.


----------



## kmmbd (Oct 25, 2022)

saldsald said:


>


Please note that these are "concept" designs and might not even make it past that stage. So what you see here is just 7Hz going wild on the design board, but something that is very unlikely to come out without modifications.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> There's actually another set. Don't know what it's gonna be however. But they all share the same bottom shell as the Timeless and Eternal.





nraymond said:


> These have a hinge and you can flip the metal cover over and double it up on one side, and expose a window... but why? Aesthetics only?



Well you can't call the design completely unhinged!


----------



## nraymond

jmwant said:


> I thought only Audio Technica uses this connector.


Pretty much, and it seems unlikely they'd license that. What is the connector that MEE audio uses on their IEMs like the M6 Pro?






https://pro.meeaudio.com/m6pro.html


----------



## jmwant

nraymond said:


> Pretty much, and it seems unlikely they'd license that. What is the connector that MEE audio uses on their IEMs like the M6 Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 2.5mm dc connector.


----------



## RCracer777

saldsald said:


>





saldsald said:


>


I know it might be just concepts but these are downright gorgeous. As a product designer I know I have a different look on some of these things but Jezus... someone decide to go all out. Loving the oriental styling here and the color choice is almost spot on in most cases. Only in the first picture the black-iridescent/burnt titanium is a bit questionable in terms color choice which I would change. The gray-blue/copper works a lot better in this respect due to the accents on the cable, but it's not as good as the others.
I know there will probably be some alterations in the final product but I don't think much change is needed in these designs. From a engineering standpoint it's not needed either, but these are definitely not cheap designs.

I'm not sure what connector it's using either, it's not a Linum T2 which is basically a better MMCX. Nor is a 2.5mm dc connector either as said above, too short and thin and it has a groove. If it something proprietary I do hope it gets swappable terminations so I don't have to hunt down some overpriced cable for it.

I did not need to see these after ordering the SA6 Ultra this morning, my wallet will cry.
At least these should be a good few months out so I have some time to recover. That is, if they are ever used.


----------



## WAON303

nraymond said:


> Pretty much, and it seems unlikely they'd license that. What is the connector that MEE audio uses on their IEMs like the M6 Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's some sort of proprietary connector, a good way to ensure that people spend 40 bucks on a crap quality cable.


----------



## jmwant

Topping E70 Specifications.


----------



## jmwant

The upcoming Topping L70 can deliver 7.5W/32 OHM. With two gain level, It's better suited for over ear headphones.


----------



## holsen (Oct 25, 2022)

This may be the best $16 CAD audio dollars I've ever spent.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001580771091.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.41ab1802YPCD5V

I've got three new incoming IEMS 2 of which will require a long burn in cycle so I was looking for a relatively inexpensive dongle I could hook to an old phone and just let it run without having to occupy my normal desktop and portable gear.   I settled on this thing because it claims to be 32 bit / 384khz and it allows charging / power + playback simultaneously.  I just expected a nice little burn in rig.   Well, color me impressed.   I dont know what dac chip is in there or what amplification they use but this little thing sounds bloody good.   I've used it with my Timeless, EJ07M, and two IMR units and they are all driven with plenty of power, plenty of detail and plenty of slam! I'm pretty happy.  I just plug this thing into my tablet and now I can listen in bed to either music on UAPP streaming off my NAS or if I pull up a YT Vid  I don't need to BT over to a dap.
I didn't think I'd be writing this.....


----------



## saldsald

nraymond said:


> Not sure, maybe it is A2DC, or something like it? https://www.audio-technica.com/en-us/a2dc-connector


It's just mmcx and probably drawn like that to catch our attentions, lol.


----------



## saldsald

And this one will be a double DD to be released on 11.11. I prefer the looks of the other two.


----------



## DynamicEars

nraymond said:


> These have a hinge and you can flip the metal cover over and double it up on one side, and expose a window... but why? Aesthetics only?


DD+planar+EST + open back / closed back, what else do you want? 😂



jmwant said:


> Was the railing absolute necessary?


Steampunk hi tech IEM to stomp Acoustune


----------



## Surf Monkey (Oct 26, 2022)

kmmbd said:


> Please note that these are "concept" designs and might not even make it past that stage. So what you see here is just 7Hz going wild on the design board, but something that is very unlikely to come out without modifications.



The frames look like the balance wheel in a pocket watch.

Daring design like this is (in my opinion) welcome in the IEM world. Too many releases are essentially generic looking.


----------



## Carpet

DynamicEars said:


> DD+planar+EST + open back / closed back, what else do you want? 😂


For a full house I also expect Sonion AND Knowles BAs! 


Surf Monkey said:


> Daring design like this is (in my opinion) welcome in the IEM world. Too many releases are essentially genetic looking.


Furiously looking for a double helix IEM... Nope, best I can find is a twisted 2 core cable... strangely enough, I can't find a woven one anywhere!

I'll go and lie down now. Terminally bored, if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> So is Blon bl03 still a good buy after 3 years and 1 month?



If you value timbre and tonality over outright technicalities, yeah I think the BL-03 still is quite a special IEM for the organic and natural timbre it brings to the table. Granted, its has a very bad fit due to the short nozzles (necessitating some folk to do mods or get aftermarket eartips), and technically it is weak, but I still keep my BLON BL-03 and take it out for a spin now and then. A set to just relax to chill to music, and not to analyze gear or anything.

The BL-03 was one of the benchmark $20 IEMs when it came out, and it kinda made other CHIFI manufacturers buck up to catch up to the sound it could offer. Indeed, BLON has been trying to capture lightning in a bottle ever since then. Other than the BL-03 and the BL-05s (to some extent), the other BLONs were all flops or at best, sidegrades. In fact, the latest BLON release, the Z200, which is advertised to be a sequel to the BL-03, flopped badly; it featured an old school deep V shaped tonality of yesteryears, with a metallic timbre and even worse technicalities than the BL-03. Plus it came with a non-detachable cable!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> If you value timbre and tonality over outright technicalities, yeah I think the BL-03 still is quite a special IEM for the organic and natural timbre it brings to the table. Granted, its has a very bad fit due to the short nozzles (necessitating some folk to do mods or get aftermarket eartips), and technically it is weak, but I still keep my BLON BL-03 and take it out for a spin now and then. A set to just relax to chill to music, and not to analyze gear or anything.
> 
> The BL-03 was one of the benchmark $20 IEMs when it came out, and it kinda made other CHIFI manufacturers buck up to catch up to the sound it could offer. Indeed, BLON has been trying to capture lightning in a bottle ever since then. Other than the BL-03 and the BL-05s (to some extent), the other BLONs were all flops or at best, sidegrades. In fact, the latest BLON release, the Z200, which is advertised to be a sequel to the BL-03, flopped badly; it featured an old school deep V shaped tonality of yesteryears, with a metallic timbre and even worse technicalities than the BL-03. Plus it came with a non-detachable cable!


Maybe even BLON has no idea what went right with the 03


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 25, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The BL-03 was one of the benchmark $20 IEMs when it came out, and it kinda made other CHIFI manufacturers buck up to catch up to the sound it could offer. Indeed, BLON has been trying to capture lightning in a bottle ever since then. Other than the BL-03 and the BL-05s (to some extent), the other BLONs were all flops or at best, sidegrades. In fact, the latest BLON release, the Z200, which is advertised to be a sequel to the BL-03, flopped badly; it featured an old school deep V shaped tonality of yesteryears, with a metallic timbre and even worse technicalities than the BL-03. Plus it came with a non-detachable cable!


The whole Blon story sounds bizarre... No company in their right mind creates a great product and then the rest of their products that follow are bad... isn't that weird?

Some people will joke that KZ bought BLON.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The whole Blon story sounds bizarre... No company in their right mind creates a great product and then the rest of their products that follow are bad... isn't that weird?
> 
> Some people will joke that KZ bought BLON.



Haha perhaps they just got very lucky with the first release, and like most movies, the first highly acclaimed box-office hit later spawned lots of spammish failed sequels?

FWIW, I heard that the tuner for the BL-03 was the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (both sets incidentally have very short nozzles and iffy fit), but he left BLON subsequently. Maybe that explains it.

Either that, or this is a big marketing ploy to purposely make all their subsequent releases crap so that the BL-03 can continue selling? LOL


----------



## WAON303

Tzennn said:


> So is Blon bl03 still a good buy after 3 years and 1 month?


I'd say no and yes.

Yes because it's a well tuned ultra budget DD.

No due to the abysmal stock cable, most people who buy a BL-03 get a fairly good replacement cable which clocks in at around $25 US dollars.

You might as well get the Truthear Zero if you are going to get a BLON with a replacement cable


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> FWIW, I heard that the tuner for the BL-03 was the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (both sets incidentally have very short nozzles and iffy fit), but he left BLON subsequently. Maybe that explains it.


That explains it.


----------



## Cheesebuggah

baskingshark said:


> Haha perhaps they just got very lucky with the first release, and like most movies, the first highly acclaimed box-office hit later spawned lots of spammish failed sequels?
> 
> FWIW, I heard that the tuner for the BL-03 was the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (both sets incidentally have very short nozzles and iffy fit), but he left BLON subsequently. Maybe that explains it.
> 
> Either that, or this is a big marketing ploy to purposely make all their subsequent releases crap so that the BL-03 can continue selling? LOL


I also heard from an old post that he tuned the Starfields as well. Not sure if this is true.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 26, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The whole Blon story sounds bizarre... No company in their right mind creates a great product and then the rest of their products that follow are bad... isn't that weird?
> 
> Some people will joke that KZ bought BLON.





baskingshark said:


> Haha perhaps they just got very lucky with the first release, and like most movies, the first highly acclaimed box-office hit later spawned lots of spammish failed sequels?
> 
> FWIW, I heard that the tuner for the BL-03 was the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (both sets incidentally have very short nozzles and iffy fit), but he left BLON subsequently. Maybe that explains it.
> 
> Either that, or this is a big marketing ploy to purposely make all their subsequent releases crap so that the BL-03 can continue selling? LOL



From googling Blon Bl03 is tuned by Zhuo Hulang, yes the dude that tuned oxygen.
But so far, in blon, i only saw Bl03 that actually mentioned to be tuned by him
It possible the rest of blon is different tuner that try to retune Bl03 with various result.
basically bl03 become their house sound.

Moondrop have the similar method with owning their own main house sound,
Difference being Moondrop started from the midfi then slowly move their house sound down to more bugdet sets which are welcomed by their fans. "_80% of the sound, half the price_"

Blon try to do this by going up in price or making sidegrade which is not that well received.
as in, "_you better off buying cheaper bl03, than this [sidegrade]/[pricier marginal upgrade]_"


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> There's actually another set. Don't know what it's gonna be however. But they all share the same bottom shell as the Timeless and Eternal.





freelancr said:


> Stunning looks. I'm totally hyped now.





nraymond said:


> These have a hinge and you can flip the metal cover over and double it up on one side, and expose a window... but why? Aesthetics only?





wdelta06 said:


> Can't really tell from pics, is that connector proprietary...?





jmwant said:


> Was the railing absolute necessary?





Surf Monkey said:


> Is any aesthetic design element absolutely necessary?
> 
> I think it looks cool.





kmmbd said:


> Please note that these are "concept" designs and might not even make it past that stage. So what you see here is just 7Hz going wild on the design board, but something that is very unlikely to come out without modifications.





Carpet said:


> Well you can't call the design completely unhinged!





RCracer777 said:


> I know it might be just concepts but these are downright gorgeous. As a product designer I know I have a different look on some of these things but Jezus... someone decide to go all out. Loving the oriental styling here and the color choice is almost spot on in most cases. Only in the first picture the black-iridescent/burnt titanium is a bit questionable in terms color choice which I would change. The gray-blue/copper works a lot better in this respect due to the accents on the cable, but it's not as good as the others.
> I know there will probably be some alterations in the final product but I don't think much change is needed in these designs. From a engineering standpoint it's not needed either, but these are definitely not cheap designs.
> 
> I'm not sure what connector it's using either, it's not a Linum T2 which is basically a better MMCX. Nor is a 2.5mm dc connector either as said above, too short and thin and it has a groove. If it something proprietary I do hope it gets swappable terminations so I don't have to hunt down some overpriced cable for it.
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> DD+planar+EST + open back / closed back, what else do you want? 😂
> 
> 
> Steampunk hi tech IEM to stomp Acoustune





Surf Monkey said:


> The frames look like the balance wheel in a pocket watch.
> 
> Daring design like this is (in my opinion) welcome in the IEM world. Too many releases are essentially genetic looking.





Carpet said:


> For a full house I also expect Sonion AND Knowles BAs!
> 
> Furiously looking for a double helix IEM... Nope, best I can find is a twisted 2 core cable... strangely enough, I can't find a woven one anywhere!
> 
> I'll go and lie down now. Terminally bored, if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> If you value timbre and tonality over outright technicalities, yeah I think the BL-03 still is quite a special IEM for the organic and natural timbre it brings to the table. Granted, its has a very bad fit due to the short nozzles (necessitating some folk to do mods or get aftermarket eartips), and technically it is weak, but I still keep my BLON BL-03 and take it out for a spin now and then. A set to just relax to chill to music, and not to analyze gear or anything.
> 
> The BL-03 was one of the benchmark $20 IEMs when it came out, and it kinda made other CHIFI manufacturers buck up to catch up to the sound it could offer. Indeed, BLON has been trying to capture lightning in a bottle ever since then. Other than the BL-03 and the BL-05s (to some extent), the other BLONs were all flops or at best, sidegrades. In fact, the latest BLON release, the Z200, which is advertised to be a sequel to the BL-03, flopped badly; it featured an old school deep V shaped tonality of yesteryears, with a metallic timbre and even worse technicalities than the BL-03. Plus it came with a non-detachable cable!


"Oppoty is just something that we all used to know" - someone that we used to know aswell


WAON303 said:


> I'd say no and yes.
> 
> Yes because it's a well tuned ultra budget DD.
> 
> ...


I was trying to buy these OG popular iem and i did choose Deetee6 over blon, now i kinda want to know how the blon sound so ... Maybe i should looking for better alternative


----------



## r31ya (Oct 26, 2022)

KZ seems to have tried to use Gumiho's pseudo planar (SPD) before, didn't particularly fond of it and opt to go all in into Planar Driver.

Per Tyvan Lam (KZ rep) facebook musing,
(tl;dr, KZ tested that SPD sucks at treble hence the extra BA in Gumiho, and KZ will announce second gen planar next month)
(also, he still irked Gumiho got good review and didn't get bashed for using "fake" planar")



> We found the public is still confused about the difference between real planar & pseudo planar, here is more answers that you are supposed to understand it, and show the public for more truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceilidh

r31ya said:


> (tl;dr, KZ will announce second gen planar next month)


Man, they sure are quick


----------



## r31ya (Oct 26, 2022)

Ceilidh said:


> Man, they sure are quick


its KZ, its a company which on its craziest days, could spawn 2 iem per week.

Unfortunately the current rep is a bit hard to talk to, and despite the multiple request to have more balanced tuning (like their recent Eda-balanced and Lyra) still fully entrenced in KZ Big bass V tuning.


----------



## Ceilidh

r31ya said:


> its KZ, its a company which on its craziest days, could spawn 2 iem per week.
> 
> Unfortunately the current rep is a bit hard to talk to, and despite the multiple request to have more balanced tuning (like their recent Eda-balanced and Lyra) still fully entrenced in KZ Big bass V tuning.


Yeah it sure does look that way.
I wonder if the "2nd gen" planar is a different version, or simply a different configuration.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## baskingshark

Shanling is on a roll.

Hot on the announced M0 Pro and M1S, they are launching a sequel to the M3X DAP, uncreatively named the M3 Ultra:





https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/photos/a.603251836498073/2332008510289055/

$479 USD and purportedly warmer than the original M3X DAP.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

r31ya said:


> Unfortunately the current rep is a bit hard to talk to, and despite the multiple request to have more balanced tuning (like their recent Eda-balanced and Lyra) still fully entrenced in KZ Big bass V tuning.


Agree, "HIFI PR1 version" does have a too much bass/ Cant imagine how listen a balanced version where more bass...


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> Shanling is on a roll.
> 
> Hot on the announced M0 Pro and M1S, they are launching a sequel to the M3X DAP, uncreatively named the M3 Ultra:
> 
> ...


Great, another DAP to add to my decision on what mid level DAP to get as a daily carry for work. Had finally settled on the DX170 over the R5G2 and M3X but this changes things. Was already looking at the M6 Ultra to replace my X7 Mk.II as the volume wheel has become barely functional, but that was planned for next year. Using two different Shanling DAPs to cover two use cases could be interesting.


----------



## baskingshark

RCracer777 said:


> Great, another DAP to add to my decision on what mid level DAP to get as a daily carry for work. Had finally settled on the DX170 over the R5G2 and M3X but this changes things. Was already looking at the M6 Ultra to replace my X7 Mk.II as the volume wheel has become barely functional, but that was planned for next year. Using two different Shanling DAPs to cover two use cases could be interesting.



The original Shanling M3X was really quite a nice DAP, warm neutral, quite musical (not digital or sterile sounding). Low output impedance. Battery life was ~ 20 hours (depending on volume, lossless/lossy files and balanced/single-ended output).

This Ultra version seems a bit more powerful than the original M3X, look forward to impressions of first adopters who are gonna get it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 26, 2022)

What?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h30.26130/reviews#review-29450


----------



## bamboostreet

r31ya said:


> From googling Blon Bl03 is tuned by Zhuo Hulang, yes the dude that tuned oxygen.
> But so far, in blon, i only saw Bl03 that actually mentioned to be tuned by him
> It possible the rest of blon is different tuner that try to retune Bl03 with various result.
> basically bl03 become their house sound.
> ...


About tripowin, is it true that it is a sub-brand of kz?


----------



## lushmelody

bamboostreet said:


> About tripowin, is it true that it is a sub-brand of kz?


Where that came from lol 

I think Tripowin is related to Linsoul....

And talking about cable makers starting IEM adventures: XINHS hybrid seems promising but their marketing is... lackluster in appeal I guess


----------



## lushmelody

Mr.HiAudio said:


> Agree, "HIFI PR1 version" does have a too much bass/ Cant imagine how listen a balanced version where more bass...


My guess is that the driver is bass shy, so they boost the bass a lot (they did the same with BAs before, so..)

On KZ thread, its mentioned that their rep said a new planar is already in the making... Maybe the upgraded driver IEM gets a more ~audiophile~ tuning instead of their current V-ish planars.


----------



## bamboostreet

lushmelody said:


> Where that came from lol
> 
> I think Tripowin is related to Linsoul....
> 
> And talking about cable makers starting IEM adventures: XINHS hybrid seems promising but their marketing is... lackluster in appeal I guess


Came from:

https://forum.headphones.com/t/know...ripowin-and-associated-brands-discussion/3344
https://www.headphonesty.com/2022/03/kz-fake-multi-driver-iem-scandal/

" KZ also releases IEMs under other brand names as well. Clear Concept Audio (CCA) and Tripowin are sister brands and have released very similar IEMs (sharing components, technology, design, ear tips, etc. with KZ models)" -Headphonesty


----------



## ChrisOc

lushmelody said:


> I think Tripowin is related to Linsoul....



You may be right......but that is not to say, KZ is not related to Linsoul. We cannot discount that. 

In essence, sellers have become powerful players with significant percentage of the sale price and what we now see is multiple brand names under one (not always obvious) umbrella.

For larger entities, that umbrella might (and some would argue, ought to) include a seller. As a manufacturer, you are better placed if you can go smoothly from, "farm to market" or factory to store shelf.


----------



## lushmelody

bamboostreet said:


> Came from:
> 
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/know...ripowin-and-associated-brands-discussion/3344
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2022/03/kz-fake-multi-driver-iem-scandal/
> ...


So they are. Tripowin is different in market positioning and tuning philosophy though. Its definetely a cost effective brand too, but it clearly targets to mimic market successful tunings and doesnt deviate of price tag driver counts (like KZ and CCA usually do).


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> "Oppoty is just something that we all used to know" - someone that we used to know aswell
> 
> I was trying to buy these OG popular iem and i did choose Deetee6 over blon, now i kinda want to know how the blon sound so ... Maybe i should looking for better alternative



Funnily enough you have "Fav (EQ): *CCA CA16"* in your sig. The CA16 tuning is not unlike the BL-03 (prominent mid-bass and non-fatiguing).



I was actually listening to BL-03 last night as I went to sleep. There are better IEMs available, the fit and accesories are crap, but it still sounds nice!


----------



## Carpet (Oct 26, 2022)

bamboostreet said:


> Came from:
> 
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/know...ripowin-and-associated-brands-discussion/3344
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2022/03/kz-fake-multi-driver-iem-scandal/
> ...



Relationships between different brands are not always what they seem. Similarities in packaging and build can also occur with companies using the same OEM manufacturer. Also, don't believe everything you read on public forums, here included.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Ceilidh said:


> Yeah it sure does look that way.
> I wonder if the "2nd gen" planar is a different version, or simply a different configuration.
> I guess we'll see.


Sounds like next gen in house development for KZ a few people dropped hints this one has potential to make it a legend. Time and money spent will only tell that.


----------



## BigGearHunter

r31ya said:


> KZ seems to have tried to use Gumiho's pseudo planar (SPD) before, didn't particularly fond of it and opt to go all in into Planar Driver.
> 
> Per Tyvan Lam (KZ rep) facebook musing,
> (tl;dr, KZ tested that SPD sucks at treble hence the extra BA in Gumiho, and KZ will announce second gen planar next month)
> (also, he still irked Gumiho got good review and didn't get bashed for using "fake" planar")


Celest didn't get bashed because at least the drivers were connected


----------



## helloh3adfi

Well, this looks quite promising: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-ikko-asgard-oh5-is-shipping-now-from-audio46.965423/


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> KZ seems to have tried to use Gumiho's pseudo planar (SPD) before, didn't particularly fond of it and opt to go all in into Planar Driver.
> 
> Per Tyvan Lam (KZ rep) facebook musing,
> (tl;dr, KZ tested that SPD sucks at treble hence the extra BA in Gumiho, and KZ will announce second gen planar next month)
> (also, he still irked Gumiho got good review and didn't get bashed for using "fake" planar")





r31ya said:


> Unfortunately the current rep is a bit hard to talk to, and despite the multiple request to have more balanced tuning (like their recent Eda-balanced and Lyra) still fully entrenced in KZ Big bass V tuning.



I hope that this would show KZ that good tuning (and perhaps decent accessories / presentation) sells, and their tuning is usually not good. It seems they do not lack technological know-how, just too much stubbornness/ pride in their house sound.



baskingshark said:


> The original Shanling M3X was really quite a nice DAP, warm neutral, quite musical (not digital or sterile sounding). Low output impedance. Battery life was ~ 20 hours (depending on volume, lossless/lossy files and balanced/single-ended output).
> 
> This Ultra version seems a bit more powerful than the original M3X, look forward to impressions of first adopters who are gonna get it.



Look, another DAP I cannot buy because my local dealer only carries Fiio and A&K   

I wonder how the manufacturer achieves that “warm” sound. So far, I haven’t seen any DAC/AMP without flat response from 20 to 20000, even though they can sound brighter or warmer than others.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 26, 2022)

*Moondrop Click DAC*:
Impresion and Comparisons.

I have received the Click today, neat package with a brand tin, instructions and a plastic box:




Very well built, light and sturdy - top notch there.

So I set up a comparison with a few similar price-wise USB dongles:



Apple USB dongle ($8), CX-Pro (CX31993, $12), JA21 (CX21988, $6-$10), the best of 5 generic dongles (top right, ca. $6) and Tempotec Sonata HD pro (CS41993, ca. $30).

I opted to use Dioko planar IEM (for a chance to revisit it and use original 3.5 mm cable), as a fairly challenging IEM; and with it came a J-pop song (not that I am listening much to such music, so I apologize to connoisseurs of the genre for my/Spotify selection: the voice and high percussion were there to suit Dioko strengths, as I perceive them):



Samsung S10 was used as a source.

A *generic dongle*: while not noisy and with good loudness level (40%), the presentation feel more compressed and not as refined at the top range. The lesson there is to buy DACs only when DAC chips are specified, otherwise noisy garbage are 90+% guaranteed.

*The Apple dongle*: needed 85%, while remaining clean and balanced throughout the spectral range. Perhaps, not as spacious/airy as top contenders, being more voice-centric. Still, great respect for what it does here.

*JA21* - a quite heavily bass-enhanced one to my perception, not so evident for this genre, but does not feel a good universal.one in comparison. Respectful 45% power level.

*CX31993-pro *- 30-35% power level, great. The treble feels enhanced, but it works reasonably well. A strong contender.

*Moondrop Click*  -30-35% similar to CX-pro, feel more spectrally balanced, nicely clean and spacious, very positive impressions.

*Sonata HD pro* - cleaner and a bit more transparent and more resolving than the Click. My first impression of HD pro after an ESS DAP was "clinical".
I refined my listening abilities now to appreciate it.

So, the *verdict on a Click:*
Very well built, addressing one of the main criticisms for the Apple dongle being fragile and frail, and offering much more room (at least 2.5 times) in power. Not a world of difference in sound to my ears (Apple funs can still hang on) but with a bit more on the top, and making a stronger impression impression overall compared to the Apple one.
More balanced than CX31993-pro and at the same level to me price- and build-wise.
Cluck does feel a bit more limited compared to HD pro, but being slleek, shiny and light, it can be acclaimed as being a* top all-round contende*r for its $20 asking price.

P. S. A disclaimer to add: bought with my own funds, no affilation with any of the companies above; a subjective opinion not aiming to be comprehensive.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> *Moondrop Click DAC*:
> Impresion and Comparisons.
> 
> I have received the Click today, neat package with a brand tin, instructions and a plastic box:
> ...



I should learn how to write dongle review like you: short, clear, to the point, and unapologetic   I’m so worried that readers will say “B.S.” so I just do more and more listening tests, take extensive notes (at this time in this track, A’cymbals are different from B’s).

Kind of ironic that Moondrop’s dongle seems more well packed than their budget IEMs


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 27, 2022)

OK folks. This is the discovery thread. We discover new stuff in the discovery thread. Here is a fantastic new discovery for me.

MEAOES EAGLE

MEAOES stands for multiple audio experiences.
The Eagle model shown here specs as follows

2BA+7.5mm dynamic +8mm Dynamic.
Sensitivity 103dbs
Frequency 20hz-40Khz
Impedance 10 Ohm
Cable. Crystal copper modular cable with 3.5mm,2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs

So here is a bit of news. While this brand may seem new to you and me. MEAOES is the new company started by former HIFI BOYs fame. Yes, that's right. Hifi Boys are no longer in business. The name has changed but the quality has not. The new EAGLE is a dual + dual hybrid. Two BAs with two different dynamics. This configuration seems to be what is hot nowadays.

But as you all know it is all about the integration of the hybrid formula. What is being used on the Eagle is interesting mix of drivers. Two completely different dynamics for one.

8mm dome ceramic diaphragm handling the bass duties + 7.5mm titanium dome diaphragm handling the very important mids + two BAs working for that treble.

The Eagle sounds like a mild v shaped tuning, a broad wider stage for IEMs with excellent musicality, very nicely done natural smoother tonal character with excellent details across the entire sound it produces. Vocals are outstanding on the Eagles and they seem to have a moderate pinna gain. Very natural in tonality and its technicals are a standout. I am surprised to see a newer type of modular cables with these as well.

The balancing for its presentation is excellent and has superb dynamic qualities to its sound. Very good bass quality, with a moderate effective bass quantity. I think the surprising aspect to the bass presentation is just how textured the bass end is. Ceramic dynamic? Trebles sound clean, extended and not forced yet clearly detailed and sounds more like it is tuned to enhance the mids performance than anything that stands out. Well balanced, safe in its tuning but highly enjoyable.

The overall sound presentation has an addictive liquid quality to it, could be that titanium dome dynamic and its presentation of timbre for the mids talking to me. Its sound quality is without a doubt outstanding. We have yet another contender in the hybrid realm folks, and it comes with a new name and a new hybrid design. Just in time for 11.11 and the holidays. This is one hybrid to keep a watch on as these sound way better than what they will be selling these things for.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

RCracer777 said:


> Great, another DAP to add to my decision on what mid level DAP to get as a daily carry for work. Had finally settled on the DX170 over the R5G2 and M3X but this changes things. Was already looking at the M6 Ultra to replace my X7 Mk.II as the volume wheel has become barely functional, but that was planned for next year. Using two different Shanling DAPs to cover two use cases could be interesting.


DX170 is one bad ass DAP. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> Funnily enough you have "Fav (EQ): *CCA CA16"* in your sig. The CA16 tuning is not unlike the BL-03 (prominent mid-bass and non-fatiguing).
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually listening to BL-03 last night as I went to sleep. There are better IEMs available, the fit and accesories are crap, but it still sounds nice!



CCA CA16 is way too mid bass/mids forward for me. It sits in my drawer collecting dust. Musical as all heck though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So the Zetian Wu finally came in. Didn't have too much time with them, as I started by work schedule today, and they were supposed to come in yesterday on my day off. Alas, not to be. But OOTB, after listening to about 6-7 songs thru my break and lunch, and these things have a very mature sound tuning. So they aren't thin sounding. They are meatier than the Timeless, and darker. These are tuned very similar to Moondrop's house sound. Punchier bass than the Timeless, and the treble is very polite, but NOT rolled off. That's where these things are kinda interesting. The extension is really good. I mean really good. Cymbal strikes will shimmer and ring, but at no time to they get peaky or shrill. Nope. It's a mature extension, like I said earlier. Mids are there and resolution is really good too. Is it better than the RE800? NO. Better than the Timeless? YES. Build quality is impressive. Comfort is quality. cable is very good. I really like the feel of the cable. Soundstage is wide and left right. Height is average. Imaging is average. When I listen to the Salnotes Zero or the Sennheiser IE800, two IEM's with ideal imaging that's pin point, you realize the Wu lacks, but that's a nit pick, because it does have decebt depth of field and air, just not world class. Stage is so good though. Detail retrieval? I think because of the note thickness, it appears to not have the detail retrieval of the Timeless, and that might well be the case, but so far I don't mind the trail in that department, because so far these are a very musical and fun listen, and the highs are so sweet. More to come.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the Zetian Wu finally came in. Didn't have too much time with them, as I started by work schedule today, and they were supposed to come in yesterday on my day off. Alas, not to be. But OOTB, after listening to about 6-7 songs thru my break and lunch, and these things have a very mature sound tuning. So they aren't thin sounding. They are meatier than the Timeless, and darker. These are tuned very similar to Moondrop's house sound. Punchier bass than the Timeless, and the treble is very polite, but NOT rolled off. That's where these things are kinda interesting. The extension is really good. I mean really good. Cymbal strikes will shimmer and ring, but at no time to they get peaky or shrill. Nope. It's a mature extension, like I said earlier. Mids are there and resolution is really good too. Is it better than the RE800? NO. Better than the Timeless? YES. Build quality is impressive. Comfort is quality. cable is very good. I really like the feel of the cable. Soundstage is wide and left right. Height is average. Imaging is average. When I listen to the Salnotes Zero or the Sennheiser IE800, two IEM's with ideal imaging that's pin point, you realize the Wu lacks, but that's a nit pick, because it does have decebt depth of field and air, just not world class. Stage is so good though. Detail retrieval? I think because of the note thickness, it appears to not have the detail retrieval of the Timeless, and that might well be the case, but so far I don't mind the trail in that department, because so far these are a very musical and fun listen, and the highs are so sweet. More to come.


I saw these on Ali for $139 + a $15 dollar store coupon making these 124.

I'd easily buy the Wu if I didn't already own like 10 IEMs that are around the same price or more expensive.

What I really need is a $300-600 IEM for my collection, can't wait for 11.11 to drop!

Do keep in mind that the Zeitan Wu uses the exact same OEM driver as the Timeless, the lack of detail retrieval is very likely to be part of the FR.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the Zetian Wu finally came in. Didn't have too much time with them, as I started by work schedule today, and they were supposed to come in yesterday on my day off. Alas, not to be. But OOTB, after listening to about 6-7 songs thru my break and lunch, and these things have a very mature sound tuning. So they aren't thin sounding. They are meatier than the Timeless, and darker. These are tuned very similar to Moondrop's house sound. Punchier bass than the Timeless, and the treble is very polite, but NOT rolled off. That's where these things are kinda interesting. The extension is really good. I mean really good. Cymbal strikes will shimmer and ring, but at no time to they get peaky or shrill. Nope. It's a mature extension, like I said earlier. Mids are there and resolution is really good too. Is it better than the RE800? NO. Better than the Timeless? YES. Build quality is impressive. Comfort is quality. cable is very good. I really like the feel of the cable. Soundstage is wide and left right. Height is average. Imaging is average. When I listen to the Salnotes Zero or the Sennheiser IE800, two IEM's with ideal imaging that's pin point, you realize the Wu lacks, but that's a nit pick, because it does have decebt depth of field and air, just not world class. Stage is so good though. Detail retrieval? I think because of the note thickness, it appears to not have the detail retrieval of the Timeless, and that might well be the case, but so far I don't mind the trail in that department, because so far these are a very musical and fun listen, and the highs are so sweet. More to come.


100% with you about everything ehre but built quality...which is terrible for the price imo.

Just my 2cents.
can put a third one but let say Tangzu have taken note of this and will offer surely a better built Zetian Wu soon, since, indeed, theyr are the ebst tuned planar yet among 9 ive test.


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> I should learn how to write dongle review like you: short, clear, to the point, and unapologetic   I’m so worried that readers will say “B.S.” so I just do more and more listening tests, take extensive notes (at this time in this track, A’cymbals are different from B’s).
> 
> Kind of ironic that Moondrop’s dongle seems more well packed than their budget IEMs


I just offered my subjective opinion purely for the fun of it 
(I added a disclosure)
While being critical to reviewers, I do realize that reviews do require a lot of work for the proper rigorous comparison documented in good writing, I am respectful of this.

For the packaging, etc., I do feel that Moondrop really wanted to be competitive and to take over the Apple dongle, as a HiFi statement and some reputational marketing.  (Picturing Crinacle with an Apple dongle here and curious would he change for the Click now )
Moondrop can make some profit as well with good sale volumes (?)

To borrow your word, I like their unapologetic design without a single Western letter, and the etched Chinese characters are charmingly calligraphically beautiful:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Wu Zetian not holographic but not necessarily flat either. It has depth of field , just that imaging isnt exactly holographic or transparent, but the soundstage is so wide and in places out of your head. I think the reason for this is the note presentation is quite thick and meaty, with just ever the touch of dark.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> I saw these on Ali for $139 + a $15 dollar store coupon making these 124.
> 
> I'd easily buy the Wu if I didn't already own like 10 IEMs that are around the same price or more expensive.
> 
> ...


It's the tuning. The Timeless is V shaped, while the Wu Zetian is more balanced with a wider stage than the Timeless, but gives up some details for that balance and stage.


----------



## Barndoor

Dsnuts said:


> OK folks. This is the discovery thread. We discover new stuff in the discovery thread. Here is a fantastic new discovery for me.
> 
> MEAOES EAGLE
> 
> ...


This is giving me flashbacks of Geek Wold!!!


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barndoor said:


> This is giving me flashbacks of Geek Wold!!!



Yeah, whatever happened to them?


----------



## Dsnuts

So this is new. Fiios new K7. Surprising how big this thing is but considering what this thing houses. I should have known it was going to be a full sized dac/amp.

The sound quality of this thing is outrageous. It is very comparable to my IFI signature in SQ. For a $200 Dac/amp to sound as good as one of my favorite sources I use but costs almost 1/4th the price is insane. Of course, this thing is not portable and does not have its own battery. We are talking sheer SQ wise with stupid amount of power on tap. This thing is a no frills powerful Dac/amp you can read the specs of them* here.* Just got this thing and it is punching way above its price point in SQ. 

I was thinking so what does one get for $200 for audio goods nowadays? This has to be one of the best bang for buck goods being sold at its price I can think of. Thing is great for IEMs on low gain, clean low noise floor. Superb dynamics, large and in charge sound.  And superb for headphones on either low or high gain. No issues powering my 280 Ohm DT1990 pros. I am certain this thing can power 600 Ohm cans and buds with no struggle at all. 

Dual AK4493S dacs with dual THX AAA 788+ amplification. Happy to see AK back in business with these newer dac chips. This thing is bonkers good. Keep a tab on this thread if your even remotely interested in this thing. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...3s-dacs-officially-released-in-oct-26.964866/


----------



## Dsnuts

Barndoor said:


> This is giving me flashbacks of Geek Wold!!!





InvisibleInk said:


> Yeah, whatever happened to them?


No idea what those guys are up to. I remember their rep was on the threads at one point promising all sorts of stuff.  Dropped off the face of the planet as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> CCA CA16 is way too mid bass/mids forward for me. It sits in my drawer collecting dust. Musical as all heck though.


Musical. Surely that's a good thing? I love my CA16.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our last article of the week is about the high-end Nostalgia Audio Camelot universal IEM.

Find out how it performs and sounds, now in this new comprehensive review on Headfonia! 

https://www.headfonia.com/nostalgia-audio-camelot-review/


----------



## iFi audio

Dsnuts said:


> The sound quality of this thing is outrageous. It is very comparable to my IFI signature in SQ. For a $200 Dac/amp to sound as good as one of my favorite sources I use but costs almost 1/4th the price is insane. Of course, this thing is not portable and does not have its own battery. We are talking sheer SQ wise with stupid amount of power on tap. This thing is a no frills powerful Dac/amp you can read the specs of them* here.* Just got this thing and it is punching way above its price point in SQ.


Thank you and enjoy


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 27, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> So this is new. Fiios new K7. Surprising how big this thing is but considering what this thing houses. I should have known it was going to be a full sized dac/amp.
> 
> The sound quality of this thing is outrageous. It is very comparable to my IFI signature in SQ. For a $200 Dac/amp to sound as good as one of my favorite sources I use but costs almost 1/4th the price is insane. Of course, this thing is not portable and does not have its own battery. We are talking sheer SQ wise with stupid amount of power on tap. This thing is a no frills powerful Dac/amp you can read the specs of them* here.* Just got this thing and it is punching way above its price point in SQ.
> 
> ...


Bigger than K5 Pro? My local hi-fi store recommends iFi Zen DAC V2 instead, but I haven't decided yet.

How does it sound comparing to your other DAPs and the BTR7? I don't use desktop gear enough to get a desktop amp, but @baskingshark keeps recommend getting a desktop amp as a baseline source for reviewing stuffs, so


----------



## yaps66

Carpet said:


> Funnily enough you have "Fav (EQ): *CCA CA16"* in your sig. The CA16 tuning is not unlike the BL-03 (prominent mid-bass and non-fatiguing).
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually listening to BL-03 last night as I went to sleep. There are better IEMs available, the fit and accesories are crap, but it still sounds nice!



The pair of CCA CA16 brings back memories!

I had acquired it when I first got into the hobby last year.  Bought it after seeing one of Zeos’ reviews.  I eventually exchanged it for a Heart Mirror with @Tzennn.  Good to see he still has it and enjoying it!

These days what’s rocking my boat is the CCA CRA! That’s my guilty pleasure!


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 27, 2022)

Yes, it is time for the usual weekly KZ/CCA release.

Just that this time, the CCA-CXS is very unique, and looks like a urinal/toilet-bowl.






Jokes aside, it is touted to be open backed, literally. I am not sure if there will be a deafening wind noise if one uses this IEM in a windy place, or for example when cycling. But perhaps the open backed design can lead to some benefits like a more expansive soundstage?

Also touted to have a "new legendary 10 mm dynamic driver".

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....xHUbQ7cb5BSodUzZ7GCjg1Q6kl&id=100066251571990


----------



## Tzennn

yaps66 said:


> The pair of CCA CA16 brings back memories!
> 
> I had acquired it when I first got into the hobby last year.  Bought it after seeing one of Zeos’ reviews.  I eventually exchanged it for a Heart Mirror with @Tzennn.  Good to see he still has it and enjoying it!
> 
> These days what’s rocking my boat is the CCA CRA! That’s my guilty pleasure!


CA16 and DQ6 is still my main for now  i only use CRA to eq, although it good, i find them kinda boring in presentation (something about treble that i absolutely hate). Personally i still missing the Heart Mirror  but i hope i will eventually find an iem that fit my ear (and pocket)


----------



## Dsnuts

o0genesis0o said:


> Bigger than K5 Pro? My local hi-fi store recommends iFi Zen DAC V2 instead, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> How does it sound comparing to your other DAPs and the BTR7? I don't use desktop gear enough to get a desktop amp, but @baskingshark keeps recommend getting a desktop amp as a baseline source for reviewing stuffs, so


The K7 is a no frills stright up dac/amp with its own power supply. No bluetooth, no MQA. It is all about whatever music you pump through the thing. I do believe it is bigger than the K5 Pro. If you have access to your local dealer that might have the K7 on display. Take your favorite phones with you and try it out. I am certain you will be impressed. 

The one aspect I was worried about with the K7 as it has so much power on tap is that it might have not been a good source for IEMS.  Nope it is excellent for IEMs. Superb even. Will have to try my AnromedaS and Solaris on it just to check out noise floor but so far so good. That MEAOSES Eagle IEM is 10 ohm impedence and I heard zero hiss on that thing. 

How they compare to BTR7? Well to be honest the power level and SQ level is on another level but the price is the same. The BTR7 is excellent for what it is and how it functions. As surprising as the BTR7 SQ wise. The K7 is on a different level. First time I heard the thing I was floored. I couldnt believe what I was hearing from that thing.  

New AK chip in the K7 reminds me a lot of the older AK4497 chips in how they perform, Very natural sounding but clearly dynamic. The scale of the sound is on a different level over what the BTR7 can produce let me put it that way. Given the limitation of form and function I doubt Fiio could have done much better SQ wise on the BTR7. 

With a large case and its own power supply you can imagine what Fiio did with the K7. Try it out. I bet you will be more than impressed. It is mind blowing how good it sounds.


----------



## Ace Bee (Oct 27, 2022)

There are a lot of hype going on about a lot of products, whereas some products go totally under the radar, despite being from a fairly reputed brand, and performing pretty well also!

The brand I am referring to here is Hiby, rather well-known in the DAP as well as the dongle DAC-AMP segment. They have been releasing IEMs for a few years as well, but none of them seemed to come into the spotlight ever, may be just a passing interest now and then, and that's all.
Since primarily they were releasing sub $100 pure DD-based iems, like Seeds, and I could not find enough reviews of them online, I never gave them serious thought. Later they started to release pure BA IEMs in a higher tier, which again was not what I was looking for at that time. But nowadays, I have become a pure full-range DD connoisseur, as can be inferred from my signature readily, and just in time Hiby came out with single DD iems that caught my attention immediately.

The first IEM was Lasya, a $199 beauty, that I got from Hiby for review, which afterward became my benchmark for sub-$200 smooth single DD IEM. This time, they released a sub-$100 single DD, the Hela, which @HiByMusic graciously sent to me, along with the FC4, for review.





Even just out of the box, Hiby Hela proved to be such a refreshing pair of iem that I honestly got surprised! Quite frankly, I was not expecting such an open sound under $100 (at $89, to be precise). The tonality can be termed as somewhat balanced, with a neutral midrange and fair bit of sparkles in the high range. There is little to no colouration of the sound, and yet it is not very dry at all. The midrange is quite, and I mean quite open sounding, with a distinct sense of space among various notes - this trait is very reminiscent of the Lasya that I reviewed earlier. However, unlike Lasya, the notes are not smoothened, rather have a fair bit of sharpness, albeit controlled, that helps to produce the details more accurately. Point to note - the notes are definitely not thin, and feel acceptably natural. The treble has quite a nice amount of energy and sparkles, and a decent amount of extension also - the cymbal crashes and hi-hat rolls are all very much alive in the mix, without being piercing.
My only beef with it is the low end - while it has a nice quantity, the quality is not at par with the rest of the spectrum. The notes have a good amount of thickness and weight, but the midbass slams are slightly on the softer side, and subbas textures might get a little blurred. Overall, the low end is decent, plays a nice supporting role, and definitely stays out of the midrange.
But the most surprising part is the stage - in short, it is BIG! The stage has quite some good extension in all three directions, is quite airy, and imaging within it is quite precise. I cannot say I have heard another IEM with such a big well-articulated stage under $100. Loving it with every passing minute!





I really do think that Hiby should be given the respect they so rightfully deserve for the tuning prowess they are showing in the single DD segment. It is sad to see that they garner so very little interest in the IEM segment while being a stalwart in the DAP segment.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Thought I'll post about this here too. Here is my review of the iBasso DX170. The review includes detailed impressions, pair-ups with several IEMs and headphones as well as comparisons with other DAPs. Enjoy the read, cheers!

*iBasso DX170*​


----------



## Redcarmoose

Not exactly new. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-land.25127/reviews#review-29445


----------



## WAON303 (Oct 27, 2022)

Linsoul just teased two IEMs for an upcoming 11.11 giveaway: A new Kiwi Ears IEM called Cadenza and an upcoming HBB collab with Raptgo which seems to be a retune of the Hook-X:

https://www.linsoul.com/pages/linsoul-11-11-sale-2022

Edit: Oh yeah, and a seekreal IEM called Dawn.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Linsoul just teased two IEMs for an upcoming 11.11 giveaway: A new Kiwi Ears IEM called Cadenza and an upcoming HBB collab with Raptgo which seems to be a retune of the Hook-X:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/linsoul-11-11-sale-2022
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and a seekreal IEM called Dawn.


It almost looks like the HOOK-X/HBB Edition will be blue?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ultrainferno said:


> Our last article of the week is about the high-end Nostalgia Audio Camelot universal IEM.
> 
> Find out how it performs and sounds, now in this new comprehensive review on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/nostalgia-audio-camelot-review/


I'm so tired of these features on upstarts that produce these kilobuck IEM's. They will come and go just as quickly as Geek Wold in the budget world. Andromeda and QDC are the exceptions to the rule. Good luck there.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Thought I'll post about this here too. Here is my review of the iBasso DX170. The review includes detailed impressions, pair-ups with several IEMs and headphones as well as comparisons with other DAPs. Enjoy the read, cheers!
> 
> *iBasso DX170*​


AMEN! Well presented and spot on. I absolutely adore mine, and it's quickly overtaken ALL my DAPS, including my previous collection which includes the Hiby R5, Cowon Plenue PM, and Hifiman HM901. Similar sonics to the Sony A55 (modded), but with more power, better stage and air, and overall dynamics.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm so tired of these features on upstarts that produce these kilobuck IEM's. They will come and go just as quickly as Geek Wold in the budget world. Andromeda and QDC are the exceptions to the rule. Good luck there.


The funny thing is that Geek Wold only has two very cheap IEMs in their arsenal from memory,

GW would instantly go bankrupt if they made a kilobuck IEM.


----------



## WAON303 (Oct 27, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> It almost looks like the HOOK-X/HBB Edition will be blue?


Doubt this is a mook up, this blue looks better IMO.

Wonder what improvements will this bring to the table? I'm guessing this will just be a different flavor of the Hook-X, much like the B2/B2 Dusk.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Doubt this is a mook up, this blue looks IMO.
> 
> Wonder what improvements will this bring to the table? I'm guessing this will just be a different flavor of the Hook-X, much like the B2/B2 Dusk.


Truly, I wonder what you could do with it?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 27, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> The funny thing is that Geek Wold only has two very cheap IEMs in their arsenal from memory,
> 
> GW would instantly go bankrupt if they made a kilobuck IEM.


Correct. They had the two cheapos, and they were supposed to turn the budget segment on their ears, and the GK10 could have been a legend had the tuner not been drunk on mid bass when he tuned that IEM. The stage, imaging, and holographics were outstanding for a budget IEM, but my god, the mid bass bump and bleed completely ruined what had excellent potential. Alas, as dsnuts mentioned, they disappeared from our consciousness. These kilobuck upstarts will go the same way as these guys did with the budget segment.


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> Truly, I wonder what you could do with it?


Improving QC should be priority.

I've heard the OG had dodgy QC, not sure if they fixed it with later batches.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 27, 2022)

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/linsoul-exclusive-code-sale*


​






​
​


​
Linsoul Exclusive codes are available for purchase tomorrow at 10AM (GMT+8)!

They can be used during the 11.11 sale period, which will take place from *00:00 1 November to 23:59 11 November 2022 (GMT+8).

 $100 Gift Card*: Get it at only $50 (Only 100 Available)
*$50 Gift Card*: Get it at only $25 (Only 200 Available)

Limited quantity, FCFS, while stocks last!


----------



## nraymond

Dsnuts said:


> I was thinking so what does one get for $200 for audio goods nowadays?


$186.15 (Amazon Lightning Deal right now) gets you an SMSL C200 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier ($219 list price):

https://www.amazon.com/SMSL-C200-Headphone-Amplifier-ES9038Q2M/dp/B0B9391B45/

There's some amazing value products out there at this price point.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So for my fellow metalhead brothers and sisters, I can't recc the Wu Zetian. Now for classic rock, alternative rock, jazz, pop, hip hop, and electronic music I can ABSOLUTELY! They perform in a class A fashion. For metal, whether it be speed, thrash, death, black, or power, they are just not the ideal signature. A bit too thick, and the bass is just a bit laggy (it's resolution is there, but the speed during faster movements just isn't up to snuff). The NX7 mk III are still superior to them from your metal needs. They are very similar in this department to the Timeless (the Wu Zetian). The Senn's and mk III are better options, but if you're listening to slower music or acoustic music, the Wu's are top class. Very fun listen with excellent resolution and timber for a planar.


----------



## nymz

HifiGO

Seems they are about to go out and that the first units have been shipped as well. I shall have mine soon.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Truly, I wonder what you could do with it?


My bet is that, if HBB is retuning the Hooke X , we will see more mid-bass! Crin would scoop mid-bass. Zeos would add sub-bass. Timmy or Super Review would boost mids. Akros, Vortex or Paul Wasabii, I would credit with not making excessive changes to screw up an already good tuning.

NEED coffee, my brain hurts! 🧠


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> My bet is that, if HBB is retuning the Hooke X , we will see more mid-bass! Crin would scoop mid-bass. Zeos would add sub-bass. Timmy or Super Review would boost mids. Akros, Vortex or Paul Wasabii, I would credit with not making excessive changes to screw up an already good tuning.
> 
> NEED coffee, my brain hurts! 🧠



Hear me out: a collab with Dr Sean Olive


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Linsoul just teased two IEMs for an upcoming 11.11 giveaway: A new Kiwi Ears IEM called Cadenza and an upcoming HBB collab with Raptgo which seems to be a retune of the Hook-X:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/linsoul-11-11-sale-2022
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and a seekreal IEM called Dawn.



Retuned Hook-X? Sacrilege.


----------



## nihil23

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So for my fellow metalhead brothers and sisters, I can't recc the Wu Zetian. Now for classic rock, alternative rock, jazz, pop, hip hop, and electronic music I can ABSOLUTELY! They perform in a class A fashion. For metal, whether it be speed, thrash, death, black, or power, they are just not the ideal signature. A bit too thick, and the bass is just a bit laggy (it's resolution is there, but the speed during faster movements just isn't up to snuff). The NX7 mk III are still superior to them from your metal needs. They are very similar in this department to the Timeless (the Wu Zetian). The Senn's and mk III are better options, but if you're listening to slower music or acoustic music, the Wu's are top class. Very fun listen with excellent resolution and timber for a planar.


I mostly listen to black and death metal, even on archspire and revocation, and didn't find Zeitan Wu anyhow slow in metal, maybe in comparison to nx7 its more obvious. But I think it's very good for metal


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nihil23 said:


> I mostly listen to black and death metal, even on archspire and revocation, and didn't find Zeitan Wu anyhow slow in metal, maybe in comparison to nx7 its more obvious. But I think it's very good for metal


different strokes for different folks. I wouldn't necessarily lean on the Wu for metal, but it's not like they sound lousy playing metal, just not ideal.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nihil23 said:


> I mostly listen to black and death metal, even on archspire and revocation, and didn't find Zeitan Wu anyhow slow in metal, maybe in comparison to nx7 its more obvious. But I think it's very good for metal


Plus the NX7 are bass speed demons because they sport dual CNT drivers plus extremely good instrument separation, which is ideal for black, grind, and death metal. I'm looking forward to the NX mk IV. If they kept the bass performance while improving the stage and holographic imaging, then they will stand tall for metalheads everywhere.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Plus the NX7 are bass speed demons because they sport dual CNT drivers plus extremely good instrument separation, which is ideal for black, grind, and death metal. I'm looking forward to the NX mk IV. If they kept the bass performance while improving the stage and holographic imaging, then they will stand tall for metalheads everywhere.



I bit on a pair of the NX7 MK4s for that exact reason. I had targeted the OH10 for metal but they turned out to be such excellent all-rounders that I decided to take another swing at a metal focused set. It’s on the way. Should get here next week.


----------



## WAON303 (Oct 27, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *https://www.linsoul.com/products/linsoul-exclusive-code-sale*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


Snagged the 50 dollar one, I got bummed out of the 100 one because the GC sales page said "Sold out" when I went to buy one BUT after I paid for the 50 one via Paypal, the page said 5 left.

The site crashed on my web browser during 10.00 AM GST+ 8 (Which is 10.00 PM where I live.)

I thought the codes sold out within seconds due to refreshing the wrong item page,

Edit: Now it says one 100 dollar GC left, What? The Linsoul page is glitching out on me.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 27, 2022)

Remember the sale chaos in Big-Box stores..........in person...........people with four hands on a box! I stayed away!


WAON303 said:


> Snagged the 50 dollar one, I got bummed out of the 100 one because the GC sales page said "Sold out" when I went to buy one BUT after I paid for the 50 one via Paypal, the page said 5 left.
> 
> The site crashed on my web browser during 10.00 AM GST+ 8 (Which is 10.00 PM where I live.)
> 
> ...






*Stampede of the sales 'animals': Black Friday frenzy turns violent as shoppers fight over bargains*


----------



## Jmop (Oct 28, 2022)

Is anyone interested in DX120 or N5ii? Trying to get rid of these DAPs but you know, I’d like to make a bit of money. Also open to trades for other dated DAPs lol or amps, Apex Glacier?


----------



## earmonger

Jmop said:


> Is anyone interested in DX120 or N5ii? Trying to get rid of these DAPs but you know, I’d like to make a bit of money. Also open to trades for other dated DAPs lol or amps, Apex Glacier?


Try Classifieds.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I bit on a pair of the NX7 MK4s for that exact reason. I had targeted the OH10 for metal but they turned out to be such excellent all-rounders that I decided to take another swing at a metal focused set. It’s on the way. Should get here next week.


Likewise! Let me k now what you think when they are? Mine should be arriving about the same time. Well see won't we?


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Remember the sale chaos in Big-Box stores..........in person...........people with four hands on a box! I stayed away!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stampede of the sales 'animals': Black Friday frenzy turns violent as shoppers fight over bargains*


Does the violence get worse the smaller the point of conflict and the more people involved?

In which case I don't want to be anywhere near twelve people fighting over a pair of eartips!


----------



## gmdb

Dsnuts said:


> OK folks. This is the discovery thread. We discover new stuff in the discovery thread. Here is a fantastic new discovery for me.
> 
> MEAOES EAGLE
> 
> ...


These look interesting.  Will they have a cross-over network that tunes the individual drivers.  Available on Aliexpress? Indicative price?


----------



## gmdb

Barndoor said:


> This is giving me flashbacks of Geek Wold!!!


Ha, ha, yes! Some of us have good memories of GK10.  I got a pair that worked perfectly.  I still think they're great.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-cencibel.26120/reviews#review-29459


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 28, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-cencibel.26120/reviews#review-29459



Prediction before reading: it’s going to a mind bumblingly good IEM.

And now let’s read.

Edit: oh wow, this must be a very bad IEM to receive a lukewarm review from you


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 28, 2022)

Lol.
At first you were like........then.....






o0genesis0o said:


> Prediction before reading: it’s going to a mind bumblingly good IEM.
> 
> And now let’s read.
> 
> Edit: oh wow, this must be a very bad IEM to receive a lukewarm review from you


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol.
> At first you were like........then.....


Actually, I predicted that you are going to say these IEMs are mind numbingly good  

Oh well, my time to write a bad review for a sample is coming soon as well


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Actually, I predicted that you are going to say these IEMs are mind numbingly good
> 
> Oh well, my time to write a bad review for a sample is coming soon as well


They can’t all be great. I do always try and look for the sunshine! But at times it’s just not there. Which isn’t such a bad thing, this whole making of IEMs is a work-in-progress. Maybe MK2 will rock? Maybe it won’t either? Often I’m jaded and cynical, then after getting to know the IEM, the sound signature changes for the better, but not with this last one!


----------



## RCracer777

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Plus the NX7 are bass speed demons because they sport dual CNT drivers plus extremely good instrument separation, which is ideal for black, grind, and death metal. I'm looking forward to the NX mk IV. If they kept the bass performance while improving the stage and holographic imaging, then they will stand tall for metalheads everywhere.





Surf Monkey said:


> I bit on a pair of the NX7 MK4s for that exact reason. I had targeted the OH10 for metal but they turned out to be such excellent all-rounders that I decided to take another swing at a metal focused set. It’s on the way. Should get here next week.


As a fellow metalhead I'm going to have to keep an eye on this one I think. Already had it in my shopping cart as I thought it would be a nice IEM to try that has piezo drivers as I've never heard those before. Now it has become more interesting for a possible 11.11 purchase. 

Shame my 11.11 budget has taken a big hit when I bought the SA6 Ultra, but I don't regret it one bit. It most likely will arrive next week as it left China today. 
Can't wait for it to arrive but I must be patient.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 28, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yes, it is time for the usual weekly KZ/CCA release.
> 
> Just that this time, the CCA-CXS is very unique, and looks like a urinal/toilet-bowl.
> 
> ...


XUN-4? or second gen CRA superthin DD?
(Xun-1 is widely used in KZ/CCA line up, Xun-2 is on CCA Lyra, Xun-3 is on CCA HM20)
apparently there is a modified Xun-1 with Titanium Dome in DQ6s but they don't advertise it

second gen CRA superthin DD might be it, its named CXS
And recently Tyvan (KZ rep) is musing about what makes DD good and give pretty extensive musing on the materials, membrane materials or thinnes, coils, magnet, magnet distance, etc) so this Xun-4 or SuperThin2 is result on his musing

also on that DQ6s modified XUN DD


>


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> XUN-4? or second gen CRA superthin DD?
> (Xun-1 is widely used in KZ/CCA line up, Xun-2 is on CCA Lyra, Xun-3 is on CCA HM20)
> apparently there is a modified Xun-1 with Titanium Dome in DQ6s but they don't advertise it
> 
> ...


So porting IEMs like a sub-woofer is becoming the latest FOTM then?








And to think I discounted SGOR as being affiliated to KZ/CCA due to using TFZ rather than QDC connectors!


----------



## pevinkarker

Any feedback about jcally ap10? 

Also anyone knows when tanchjim space will be released?

I'm looking for a new dongle with 4.4 mm entrance


----------



## r31ya (Oct 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> So porting IEMs like a sub-woofer is becoming the latest FOTM then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing how QKZ can have access to KZ-like shell and faceplate despite they are not affliated with KZ, it seems the manufacturer that makes the faceplate is willing to sell it to other iem house


Carpet said:


> So porting IEMs like a sub-woofer is becoming the latest FOTM then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, not sure about other iems
but since KZ have that "decorative" grill, kz discord filled with people clamoring for actual "functional" grill

it came with CCA HM20 and this CCA CXS


----------



## baskingshark

BQEYZ Winter





Interesting tech: 
BQEYZ developed bone conduction unit + 12mm Dual cavity dynamic driver

https://www.facebook.com/bqeyzaudio...3HDypnM5XrSFUSTZxUeVLA5vKAjv8oLUHJX6DCdf5gLKl


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> BQEYZ Winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, this one is fun. Any pricing info?


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> Hey, this one is fun. Any pricing info?



Nothing yet, but I sure am interested to know this too. 

Bone conduction seems like a very interesting tech, other than a new driver type, it might help folks who have sensorineural hearing loss as it bypasses the nerves to transmit sound to the brain. I think this tech is still in its infancy in the audiophile world, some TOTL IEMs use it, but who knows, it might be the next hype after this planar craze dies down.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Bone conduction seems like a very interesting tech, other than a new driver type, it might help folks who have sensorineural hearing loss as it bypasses the nerves to transmit sound to the brain. I think this tech is still in its infancy in the audiophile world, some TOTL IEMs use it, but who knows, it might be the next hype after this planar craze dies down.


Its not really a fundamentally new tech, as it is using piezos.

Also, I suspect "Bone conduction" in iems are mostly a gimmicky marketing tool.


(Previous Dunu rep)


----------



## nraymond

RikudouGoku said:


> Its not really a fundamentally new tech, as it is using piezos.
> 
> Also, I suspect "Bone conduction" in iems are mostly a gimmicky marketing tool.
> (Previous Dunu rep)


Yes. There's a reason we've never seen defeat switches for the bone conduction drivers on IEMs and likely never will.


----------



## jant71

Also BC is old. CC, cartilage conduction is the new thing as it is supposed to do sound presentation better for a few reasons including reach the ears at different times for separation and L/R positioning improvements for individual sounds. Both are best for right outside in front of the ear. BC, in earphones, is the new wave of vibrators bass exciters we saw several years back going for some slight vibration feel effect thing. Not gonna do much at all inside the ear for actual SQ.


----------



## Barndoor

Ace Bee said:


> There are a lot of hype going on about a lot of products, whereas some products go totally under the radar, despite being from a fairly reputed brand, and performing pretty well also!
> 
> The brand I am referring to here is Hiby, rather well-known in the DAP as well as the dongle DAC-AMP segment. They have been releasing IEMs for a few years as well, but none of them seemed to come into the spotlight ever, may be just a passing interest now and then, and that's all.
> Since primarily they were releasing sub $100 pure DD-based iems, like Seeds, and I could not find enough reviews of them online, I never gave them serious thought. Later they started to release pure BA IEMs in a higher tier, which again was not what I was looking for at that time. But nowadays, I have become a pure full-range DD connoisseur, as can be inferred from my signature readily, and just in time Hiby came out with single DD iems that caught my attention immediately.
> ...


Completely agree that Hela deserves more recognition, have been really enjoying it. Much prefer it to the aria snow that I also received in the last couple of months.


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the highly resolving Aür Audio Aure is up for anyone interested to read up on them:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aür-audio-aure-reviews.26139/


----------



## Ace Bee

Barndoor said:


> Completely agree that Hela deserves more recognition, have been really enjoying it. Much prefer it to the aria snow that I also received in the last couple of months.


Sincerely speaking, more people need to know about them. I reviewed the Aria 2021, and even from memory, I can remember I was nowhere close to how much awed I now am by Hela. Tuning is really improving, and Hiby is a pioneer of that, just severely unnoticed.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Moondrop KXXS and Crescent really improve with the DX170. I was able to raise the mids and there's a little more life from the treble, which has been my beef with these IEM's from the day they arrived. They are just boring, but the DX170 kinda peps them up a little bit. They are most definitely better than the CCA CA16, which I also recently dusted off from deep in my wooden box. The soundstage is also improved, so the sonics and timbre were a much better listen than most of the other DAPS (The Moondrops were a terrible synergy with the Hiby's). The Crescent as always, are such a fun and warm but welcomed listen. The timbre is so spot on and the highs shimmer and extend without being offensive or shrill. Ever. They play so well with the DX170. But these brass pills are discontinued for a reason, and that's because the QC is abysmal. Driver imbalance. It's inevitable. Like the old budget champs, the Zero Audio Tenore, who shot themselves in the foot with this very same QC issue, the Crescent start off just fine and play a very sweet tune, but after about an hour of play time, and sometimes less than that, the channel imbalance rears it's head and you need to stop using them. Such a shame. I firmly believe these IEM's or an updated variation would have been the Kings of the budget sector had Moondrop simply paid attention to QC. What if's. Still, I won't sell either of my Mondrops. I don't know why? LOL I just don't want to part with either.


----------



## TimmyVangtan

Carpet said:


> My bet is that, if HBB is retuning the Hooke X , we will see more mid-bass! Crin would scoop mid-bass. Zeos would add sub-bass. Timmy or Super Review would boost mids. Akros, Vortex or Paul Wasabii, I would credit with not making excessive changes to screw up an already good tuning.
> 
> NEED coffee, my brain hurts! 🧠


If I were to retune the Hook-X I would.......yeah you right.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 28, 2022)

*Penon OS133: A magical sound-transforming tool or just a connector?*

Now that I have possibly got your attention, the shortcut to the truth (in the limits of my objective perception) is the latter.




$30 (purchased with my own funds) 2.5 mm to 2.5 mm balanced connector.
Very solid metal parts, Penon and OS133 are etched for the eternity on the gold-plated metal.
The cable is thick, nylon feels a bit budget, understandably, after all it is only $30, the budget line.
The resistivity of all 4 conductors is well below 0.1 Ohm that makes it a great connector that is not supposed to attenuate/alter the sound, and it does not. Period.

If you may wonder why did I get this connector then - my answer would be that 2.5 mm to 2.5 mm is rare, it needs to be custom ordered (I did it before), so that would be the main reason.

Then the curiousity to test the claims and to "experience" Penon's products (my first one and quite likely the last one).

The main reason, finally, is that thick 4-core cable will be the easiest to cut and to solder in variable resistors for the balanced impedance adapter:



Now comes my pitch: if Penon or other company would make a balanced variable impedance adapter (!) Ideally, two versions, 50-Ohm for fine tuning and 200-400 Ohm for more powerful amps - that qould be really a great product for the flexible sync/match between the source and IEMs.
The parts do not cost much (all passive elements), and the price of around $50 can work well both for the profit and the audiophile benefits/enjoyment


----------



## Redcarmoose

Blue!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TimmyVangtan said:


> If I were to retune the Hook-X I would.......yeah you right.


Yo Timmy, i'm diggin' your reviews. You and Akros are neck n neck. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> *Penon OS133: A magical sound-transforming tool or just a connector?*
> 
> Now that I have possibly got your attention, the shortcut to the truth (in the limits of my objective perception) is the latter.
> 
> ...


The question as to the results, would (in fact) have to do with two variables.

1) Do you hear a difference?
2) What are the parameters in use?

I (in my review) found a wash with extreme energy like a bright cable, a bright source and a bright IEM. Thus there were no results found. Yet in testing with a middle toned IEM, a bright cable and a bright source a character was portrayed by the extra copper in the adapter.

Such as I could perceive the results day in and day out in a repeatable fashion. Though it simply added note weight and a reposition of soundstage elements. Such color was (I guessed) from the copper elements used?

I have had a completely new set of (Totem) adapters made with Graphene, Gold and Silver as well as Copper on the way for future tests.

While 1/2 of Head-Fi have become believers in such nonsense, the other 1/2 don’t.........and I don’t (in any way) want to ruffle their feathers!

I view the future of cables as being two piece. Yep, a set of 8 cables with various metallurgy mixtures to impact the end sound! Thus 4 complete (two cable) sets.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> Blue!


What's with all the ads for the giveways? I give a crap about the giveaways. How about we get posts about the actual SALES? LOL


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What's with all the ads for the giveways? I give a crap about the giveaways. How about we get posts about the actual SALES? LOL


Which came first the chicken or the egg? I am just wondering if a HOOK-X in blue would be more liquid, fluid and cooler sounding. Then again the color could imbue a particular stance of wetness and clarity. Of course we could all hang-out and wait for the red edition which could have an increase in treble soundstage?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WHOA!!! I just gave the Wu Zetian some spinach juice by using the Fiio Amp and they suddenly sound like I got the Amiron's on!! The Sennheiser's don't even have this expansive a sound! JUST WOW!!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

P O W E R

The Zetain is my favorite planar by far, even though the HOOK-X, The Timeless, S12 and Zetain Wu all have exactly the same planar driver in them. The Zetain is tuned the very best......IMO!


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> WHOA!!! I just gave the Wu Zetian some spinach juice by using the Fiio Amp and they suddenly sound like I got the Amiron's on!! The Sennheiser's don't even have this expansive a sound! JUST WOW!!


The Dioko and Talos have the same driver but the Stellaris and KZ PR1 have something entirely different, maybe? The Kinera Celest Gumiho has it’s own 1/2 way planar, yet sounds like one!


----------



## Chen sy

I saw a new GEEKWOLD announcement on Facebook.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Chen sy said:


> I saw a new GEEKWOLD announcement on Facebook.


"DON'T FORGET US!! PLEASE!! WE GOT A NEW PLANAR IEM COMING OUT!! JUST ASK DSNUTS!!"


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The question as to the results, would (in fact) have to do with two variables.
> 
> 1) Do you hear a difference?
> 2) What are the parameters in use?
> ...


Good questions and great visions of cables!

"Beleivers" imply religions. Metallurgy is a branch of science. They (religions and science) do not mix like oil and water.
The moment "Beleivers" try to evoke science, they need to talk "reproducible measurements" rather than personal experiences and beliefs (that are easier to come up with and to change as often and as convenient, as needed) and it seems to fail in all numerous attempts that I witnessed here and elsewhere.

From the science that  I am familiar with ( and I know what I know, and wish to know more of what I do not know), the resistivity is extremely low, so this cable should not affect the electrical signal propagation and hence the sound for anything connected on the other ends, other than perhaps some welding machine making sounds in addition to sparks - but that would be extremes of audiophiliac's pleasures 
Getting back from wild pleasures, it is very easy to measure the signal change at any given frequency or even for any piece of music to docunent any difference (or lack of thereof).

I looked at the Penon site for this item - they sell adapters not attenuators, and great ones for that - the plugs are solid, good tolerances, nice crisp lock. Some may not like the relative rigidity of the cable and its sheath and colour perhaps, but those factors are much more secondary.

As for the metallurgy and science, there is no difference documented between good conductors at the audible frequency range (and a bit above, 40-50 kHz, to cover the transients). So you may make some valuable discoveries!

On another note, Stellaris is no longer your favourite planar(??), I almost bought it based on your superconvincingly ultraenthusiastic review


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Good questions and great visions of cables!
> 
> "Beleivers" imply religions. Metallurgy is a branch of science. They (religions and science) do not mix like oil and water.
> The moment "Beleivers" try to evoke science, they need to talk "reproducible measurements" rather than personal experiences and beliefs (that are easier to come up with and to change as often and as convenient, as needed) and it seems to fail in all numerous attempts that I witnessed here and elsewhere.
> ...


If you read my review, and read it carefully, I make two points. Number one has been edited a long time ago (to red). It simply states that I am saying the Zetain Wu is a more of a preference for the masses. Thus my main recommendation for all.

The Stellaris is an off shoot of a preference that would only fit certain listeners. Thus a reviewer can have a personal favorite and a personal favorite for the masses. The Zetain has always been my recommendation, I never said the Stellaris was a recommendation for everyone. Only a few “hot-heads” may even like it? Still they are 1, and 2 with all other planar IEMs following. Yet planar IEMs do bring something special and the crazy part is there are very few real expensive ones? I wonder why they haven’t made a top dollar one? Probably due to the top few having exactly the same driver made by one (and the same) company! Thus it would be very expensive to actually make a new (and different) driver, to charge a lot for. If they just placed the HOOK-X.......7Hz, Zetain, S12 driver in a Gucci shell and charged an arm and a leg for it, it would be revealed! That or maybe it’s more profitable to make a $100 to $250 dollar planar IEM?

But the 7Hz, HOOK-X, S12 and Zeitan Wu all have exactly the same driver. The Talos and Dioko have a different driver but identical!


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> Yet planar IEMs do bring something special and the crazy part is there are very few real expensive ones? I wonder why they haven’t made a top dollar one? Probably due to the top few having exactly the same driver made by one (and the same) company! Thus it would be very expensive to actually make a new (and different) driver, to charge a lot for. If they just placed the HOOK-X.......7Hz, Zetain, S12 driver in a Gucci shell and charged an arm and a leg for it, it would be revealed! That or maybe it’s more profitable to make a $100 to $250 dollar planar IEM?



Oh, they do have planars retailing at TOTL obscene prices.

The Campfire Supermoon for example, $1500 USD.
https://campfireaudio.com/shop/supermoon/

But whether the TOTL asking price translates directly to TOTL sound, is another story entirely.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Good questions and great visions of cables!
> 
> "Beleivers" imply religions. Metallurgy is a branch of science. They (religions and science) do not mix like oil and water.
> The moment "Beleivers" try to evoke science, they need to talk "reproducible measurements" rather than personal experiences and beliefs (that are easier to come up with and to change as often and as convenient, as needed) and it seems to fail in all numerous attempts that I witnessed here and elsewhere.
> ...


I feel the difference between cables is terribly small, but may be thought of a value once in-line. Meaning we are all hyper-focused on changing sound for the better. Due to this “sickness” a style of intense focus takes place, if in fact an improvement takes place. 1/2 of Head-Fi never hears a difference, and that’s fine too. As there is obviously a difference with amps/DACs. But this can go the opposite way too, where a few actually believe that all amps and DACs are virtually identical. Now no one in their right mind would think such a thing, but there are those that do believe it. So I’m on the view-point that often amps, cables and DACs degrade the sound but bring alignment........in the fact that it’s altered! I bring about very little opposition when I tell everyone I’m enjoying a degraded sound! Haha


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Oh, they do have planars retailing at TOTL obscene prices.
> 
> The Campfire Supermoon for example, $1500 USD.
> https://campfireaudio.com/shop/supermoon/
> ...


Yes, that’s right, I forgot about that one! Someone should dissect one! I bet it’s the same driver as everyone is using!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Oh, they do have planars retailing at TOTL obscene prices.
> 
> The Campfire Supermoon for example, $1500 USD.
> https://campfireaudio.com/shop/supermoon/
> ...



Folks at the watercooler thread (in my mind, they are the TOTL gang ) seems to love the supermoon a lot.The subjective descriptions seem very similar to S12, and I remember someone found that it measures nearly identical to timeless.

I like planar, but not how they are currently tuned. I think they represent a break through in technical performance / price ratio.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Folks at the watercooler thread (in my mind, they are the TOTL gang ) seems to love the supermoon a lot.The subjective descriptions seem very similar to S12, and I remember someone found that it measures nearly identical to timeless.
> 
> I like planar, but not how they are currently tuned. I think they represent a break through in technical performance / price ratio.


The two, S12, and the 7Hz Timeless measured the same,  I wonder why?


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The two, S12, and the 7Hz Timeless measured the same,  I wonder why?


I can think of about 14.5 reasons!


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> The two, S12, and the 7Hz Timeless measured the same,  I wonder why?



They don't measure the same though. The Timeless is less V-shaped, with less sub-bass and treble (ie S12 is brighter and Timeless is warmer).

The Timeless has better technicalities (imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), but soundstage depth is superior on the S12. The Timeless is also substantially pricier.


----------



## Redcarmoose

However way they tune them, we win. Meaning our Zetain Wu’s magic is a form of progress that is in reality (cheap) due to the single company making drivers for everyone and selling drivers across multiple brands. It’s not a bad thing, but a deal! 


Carpet said:


> I can think of about 14.5 reasons!


----------



## Redcarmoose

But maybe close enough that when you take the IEM apart, it’s exactly the same driver! 


baskingshark said:


> They don't measure the same though. The Timeless is less V-shaped, with less sub-bass and treble (ie S12 is brighter and Timeless is warmer).
> 
> The Timeless has better technicalities (imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), but soundstage depth is superior on the S12. The Timeless is also substantially pricier.


I always wonder what comes from the different shell design, as far as making the driver sound different?


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> But maybe close enough that when you take the IEM apart, it’s exactly the same driver!
> 
> I always wonder what comes from the different shell design, as far as making the driver sound different?



Yep same driver doesn't equate to same sound.

Many other things are at play that also influence the sound: eg shell housing material, shell design/shape, nozzle diameter/length, damping materials, location of driver etc.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The two, S12, and the 7Hz Timeless measured the same,  I wonder why?





baskingshark said:


> They don't measure the same though. The Timeless is less V-shaped, with less sub-bass and treble (ie S12 is brighter and Timeless is warmer).
> 
> The Timeless has better technicalities (imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), but soundstage depth is superior on the S12. The Timeless is also substantially pricier.





Redcarmoose said:


> However way they tune them, we win. Meaning our Zetain Wu’s magic is a form of progress that is in reality (cheap) due to the single company making drivers for everyone and selling drivers across multiple brands. It’s not a bad thing, but a deal!


+1   


Redcarmoose said:


> But maybe close enough that when you take the IEM apart, it’s exactly the same driver!
> 
> I always wonder what comes from the different shell design, as far as making the driver sound different?


Cavity in front and behind diaphragm in DD are important. No reason that should be any different in planar, As far as I recall Moondrop waxed lyrical over the tuning of the dual cavities in Aria. IKKO makes a bit thing over not only the shell material but also the plating.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> But maybe close enough that when you take the IEM apart, it’s exactly the same driver!
> 
> I always wonder what comes from the different shell design, as far as making the driver sound different?


Venting, filtering, shell shape, I think all make a difference. When I build flathead earbuds, drilling a hole to the back of the shell changes the frequency response noticeably. The diameter of the hole, even the filter on top of the hole can shape the sound and even the shape of the soundstage.



baskingshark said:


> The Timeless has better technicalities (imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), but soundstage depth is superior on the S12. The Timeless is also substantially pricier.


The timeless must have lousy soundstage, since the S12 (stock form) is already borderline meh


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Yep same driver doesn't equate to same sound.
> 
> Many other things are at play that also influence the sound: eg shell housing material, shell design/shape, nozzle diameter/length, damping materials, location of driver etc.


The strangest thing for my ears is when you get the planar IEMs (one by one) they seem to contain way different sounds.....where yes they are different....but when you actually line them up together, they sound closer to the same than different. Meaning people may gain value by simply finding one that fits their ears and leave the  (how many more come) alone, as (if) the same driver is used. Just think, we are looking at 50 more arrivals or various planar models, maybe, before this settles down?


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Venting, filtering, shell shape, I think all make a difference. When I build flathead earbuds, drilling a hole to the back of the shell changes the frequency response noticeably. The diameter of the hole, even the filter on top of the hole can shape the sound and even the shape of the soundstage.
> 
> 
> The timeless must have lousy soundstage, since the S12 (stock form) is already borderline meh


I still don’t know where my promised S12 PRO is, maybe the mailman is listening to them?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The strangest thing for my ears is when you get the planar IEMs (one by one) they seem to contain way different sounds.....where yes they are different....but when you actually line them up together, they sound closer to the same than different. Meaning people may gain value by simply finding one that fits their ears and leave the  (how many more come) alone, as (if) the same driver is used. Just think, we are looking at 50 more arrivals or various planar models, maybe, before this settles down?


Maybe if we step back from our hyper focused view (tunnel vision?) of IEMs, they sound more alike than different. What we like might not be what the mass like. If company tunes to us, they might go bankrupt 

I tested my colleagues recently to see what kind of sound that they like. Interestingly, the ice pick sound is perceived as detailed,  “good”, or “hifi” to many. I’m talking about 20dB ear gain here, not “harman” vs IE300 difference.

Re: S12 Pro: hope that you receive it soon. I personally can’t stand the sound of the stock S12. It literally gave me headaches the first day I used it. You might like it since you like the Stellaris.


----------



## brsdrgn

baskingshark said:


> They don't measure the same though. The Timeless is less V-shaped, with less sub-bass and treble (ie S12 is brighter and Timeless is warmer).
> 
> The Timeless has better technicalities (imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), but soundstage depth is superior on the S12. The Timeless is also substantially pricier.


I'd like to learn what's the main cause of the lack of depth in the Timeless. The way they present sound is really interesting. When it comes to imaging, it's like pin point. Instruments are well distributed on width and height. But the depth is strange. It requires additional attention to understand the depth. I'm even suspicious that I keep in the memory of the depth from the other IEMs which have great holographic presentation and I simply assume it that it's there.


----------



## Carpet

brsdrgn said:


> I'd like to learn what's the main cause of the lack of depth in the Timeless. The way they present sound is really interesting. When it comes to imaging, it's like pin point. Instruments are well distributed on width and height. But the depth is strange. It requires additional attention to understand the depth. I'm even suspicious that I keep in the memory of the depth from the other IEMs which have great holographic presentation and I simply assume it that it's there.


I suspect part of the reason is that different people have different targets they are tuning towards. I suspect their expertise in obtaining their desired targets, also varies widely. Then there are trade offs. If you want to go for fast response, quick decay and a brighter tuning, you lose note weight and sustain, but gain stage and separation. Vice versa if you go for warm tuning with slower response. Maybe TOTL IEMs can achieve warm/bright and quick/sustained responses, but I doubt it. I can't afford those anyway, so it becomes an academic point. Manufacturers are also trying to appeal to a range of people so they get more customers. So what is targeted is subjective. It doesn't always meet target. The marketing and reviews are subjective. Then our buying is subjective. So the pursuit of perfection is fraught with peril (hint, it may not exist). 

All we can realistically hope for is "Fit for purpose". Then if we can moderate our expectations, we run the risk of being happy. 

I won't even start on diminishing returns...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 29, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe if we step back from our hyper focused view (tunnel vision?) of IEMs, they sound more alike than different. What we like might not be what the mass like. If company tunes to us, they might go bankrupt
> 
> I tested my colleagues recently to see what kind of sound that they like. Interestingly, the ice pick sound is perceived as detailed,  “good”, or “hifi” to many. I’m talking about 20dB ear gain here, not “harman” vs IE300 difference.
> 
> Re: S12 Pro: hope that you receive it soon. I personally can’t stand the sound of the stock S12. It literally gave me headaches the first day I used it. You might like it since you like the Stellaris.


Well, that’s the thing where at times bright is thought of as detailed, yet even then there are two styles of bright, the bright that’s fun for twenty minutes and the bright you can listen to long term. Of course everyone has a different thresholds as to when it comes off as painful or too intense. But I have never heard the 7Hz Timeless, both the S12 and the Timeless are kind-of responsible for this popularity. Yet it is so true how the shells affect presentation, where the Zetain Wu made a point to walk a very careful line, being more bass laden and more relaxed than many.....more accessibility maybe for the common Joe. It may be why they seem to repackage the driver too, being not only do people find paradise in a particular shape in their ears, but often a slight variation of tone seems to be endearing? The biggest surprises in a way has been the Kinera Celest Gumiho, how it’s low priced and actually has much of the planar traits that we embrace planar IEM playback for. The other truly mind bending playback came from the HOOK-X, and both are Hybrid planar IEMs which tell you that it is possible to add extras to the planar sound and get away with it. The Dioko seems to sit at the very bottom of my list and for good reason, being the look, shape and tone are different. It just doesn’t have note weight or good bass? And I’m ultimately curious as to how they would adapt the driver into getting a different response from the Talos? As going by our results so far, just a little movement in one direction with these out-of-the-box generic planar drivers, can make a difference! Maybe the Talos is many a favorite among enthusiasts, where it seems to be the same driver as the Dioko?


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 29, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I suspect part of the reason is that different people have different targets they are tuning towards. I suspect their expertise in obtaining their desired targets, also varies widely. Then there are trade offs. If you want to go for fast response, quick decay and a brighter tuning, you lose note weight and sustain, but gain stage and separation. Vice versa if you go for warm tuning with slower response. Maybe TOTL IEMs can achieve warm/bright and quick/sustained responses, but I doubt it. I can't afford those anyway, so it becomes an academic point. Manufacturers are also trying to appeal to a range of people so they get more customers. So what is targeted is subjective. It doesn't always meet target. The marketing and reviews are subjective. Then our buying is subjective. So the pursuit of perfection is fraught with peril (hint, it may not exist).
> 
> All we can realistically hope for is "Fit for purpose". Then if we can moderate our expectations, we run the risk of being happy.
> 
> I won't even start on diminishing returns...


I was mainly wondering what contributes on the tuning that leads to such presentation. Especially the design of the planar design driver. What has changed in Dioko for example that seems to solve that depth issue with the soundstage.


----------



## Carpet

brsdrgn said:


> I was mainly wondering what contributes on the tuning that leads to such presentation. Especially the design of the planar design driver. What has changed in Dioko for example that seems to solve that depth issue with the soundstage.


Pretty much what was said earlier


baskingshark said:


> Yep same driver doesn't equate to same sound.
> 
> Many other things are at play that also influence the sound: eg shell housing material, shell design/shape, nozzle diameter/length, damping materials, location of driver etc.


Actually knowing how to use all those is I suspect something of an art form as well as a science. Better applied by companies that do a few well thought out releases rather than the approach of throwing stuff at the wall and see what sticks.


----------



## o0genesis0o

brsdrgn said:


> I was mainly wondering what contributes on the tuning that leads to such presentation. Especially the design of the planar design driver. What has changed in Dioko for example that seems to solve that depth issue with the soundstage.


IMHO, depth has a lot to do with tuning. Even with flat head earbuds, which are generally soundstage kings, can sound noticeably closed-in and shallow if the ear-gain is boost too much. Boosting ear-gain, suppressing mid-bass, and lacking the ability to render different loudness levels at the same time seem to be the culprits of shallow stage to me. 

Let's consider something like Andromeda, which is usually considered to have a "holographic" soundstage. It has subdued ear-gain, plenty mid-bass and lower midrange, excellent separation, and the ability to render loud centre image and very quiet background elements at the same time with clear contrast between loud and soft. Recently, I reviewed an IEM called Hidizs MD4 that also has the strange soundstage of Andromeda, but less "deep". The only noticeable difference between them was the ear-gain. 

Of course, all are just conjectures and hypotheses (or mad rambling   )


----------



## brsdrgn

Carpet said:


> Pretty much what was said earlier


Sorry but I didn't see any comment explaining what contributes to lack of the soundstage. I'm interested in the design. not the companies' strategies and what's in their purpose while tuning. 

I'm rather interested in the implementation of driver. For example, Is it the diaphragm? Close back ventilation? Implementation of the magnets on the both sides of the diaphragm? Bggar said they checked the drivers inside in one of the videos. Maybe my question is hard to answer. I read some threads on Reddit from an acoustic engineer explaining different designs for DDs and their advantages / disadvantages. 


I'm looking for sth like this for planar drivers.


----------



## ChristianM

Anybody have both Olina OG and SE? Does Olina SE sound exactly like OG with double filter?
I wanna get SE but don't like that turtle.


----------



## Leonarfd

ChristianM said:


> Anybody have both Olina OG and SE? Does Olina SE sound exactly like OG with double filter?
> I wanna get SE but don't like that turtle.


Funny, i want them because of the turtle😅 🐢


----------



## Redcarmoose

Leonarfd said:


> Funny, i want them because of the turtle😅 🐢


That’s exactly why I don’t want them, I dislike turtles!


----------



## Redcarmoose

ChristianM said:


> Anybody have both Olina OG and SE? Does Olina SE sound exactly like OG with double filter?
> I wanna get SE but don't like that turtle.


Same here! No turtle!


----------



## gadgetgod

ChristianM said:


> Anybody have both Olina OG and SE? Does Olina SE sound exactly like OG with double filter?
> I wanna get SE but don't like that turtle.


I have tried both for a short period of time. I find SE to have better tonal weight. Olina og is a little lean and upper mids were a bit upfront(more than what i personally prefer)


----------



## gadgetgod

From 20Hz to 20kHz, i have my entire audio journey in my hands lol.

P.s fourte belongs to my friend, someday will buy something of this level.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 29, 2022)

Wow, KZ is currently having open call for sound sig that people want to recreate in KZ budget price, "#KZTUNER Project"

https://www.facebook.com/groups/393894122913366/

People have been b*tching about KZ tuning in KZDiscord for quite some time, 
especially after EdaBalance and Lyra who are well loved but then KZ goes back to their deep big bass V with their next iem (ESX, PLA13, PR1)...
This is apparently a move to say, "_Ok, if you like others sound sig, Bring it! we'll build it within budget range_"


>


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi folks, I have finally finished reviewing Hidizs S9 Pro. You can find the full review on my blog as well as head-fi.





Key points:

Neutral overall tonality
Rich bass and refined high frequencies comparing to other dongles
Tendency to improve the illusion of soundstage depth and layering
Pitch-black background
Strong amplification output (drive HD800S competently via single-ended output)
High battery drain and heat output
2.5mm connector in the 4.4mm age



Spoiler: Conclusion



Let's face it. Sources are a commodity (read: interchangeable) nowadays. Decent ones are affordable and sound very similar at a glance. Yet, I still gravitate towards the S9 Pro more than anything else in my collection. In fact, I even upgraded my IEM cables to balanced and got a 4.4 to 2.5 adapter to use the S9 Pro more. This dongle soundingly outperforms both of my benchmarks, the Apple dongle and Fiio KA3, in most A/B tests. It can drive full-sized cans competently. Therefore, *Hidizs S9 Pro receives a high recommendation* from this reviewer, especially if you need a new dongle DAC/AMP in your collection.



Edit: S9 Pro down. Next one to try one day: Questyle M15. I wonder whether that one would impress me coming from S9 Pro, as much as S9 Pro coming from Fiio KA3


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 29, 2022)

> Wow, KZ is currently having open call for sound sig that people want to recreate in KZ budget price, "#KZTUNER Project"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/393894122913366/



This reminds me of the Seeaudio Bravery IEM. Hopefully we will hear something nice from KZ. It's clear that they do not lack technical know-how to make good IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Wow, KZ is currently having open call for sound sig that people want to recreate in KZ budget price, "#KZTUNER Project"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/393894122913366/



That's a really good first step. Rather than releasing half-baked spam sidegrades every week or trying to hitch on a collab big name to push sales.


If all else fails, KZ should use a waifu anime babe on the package to push sales!


----------



## ChristianM

gadgetgod said:


> I have tried both for a short period of time. I find SE to have better tonal weight. Olina og is a little lean and upper mids were a bit upfront(more than what i personally prefer)


Thanks for reply.
Currently I don't have any IEM as I sold my T3 Plus and Salnotes Zero to buy a new IEM which I'm gonna buy from Aliexpress next week, still can't make up my mind as I have limited budget. 
I can get Olina OG for around $60 and SE for around $65 after discount and coupon but I want something like T3 Plus, (T3 Plus was uncomfortable for me).


----------



## gadgetgod

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Currently I don't have any IEM as I sold my T3 Plus and Salnotes Zero to buy a new IEM which I'm gonna buy from Aliexpress next week, still can't make up my mind as I have limited budget.
> I can get Olina OG for around $60 and SE for around $65 after discount and coupon but I want something like T3 Plus, (T3 Plus was uncomfortable for me).


Se is a good choice for 65$ mate. Although its different to t3 plus. T3 plus from my experience had a warmish presentation.


----------



## ChristianM

gadgetgod said:


> Se is a good choice for 65$ mate. Although its different to t3 plus. T3 plus from my experience had a warmish presentation.


Yeah T3 plus is warmish and mellow kind of sound which I like but I also liked the treble/details of Salnotes but Salnotes was not as musical and fun as T3 plus.


----------



## Tzennn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> "DON'T FORGET US!! PLEASE!! WE GOT A NEW PLANAR IEM COMING OUT!! JUST ASK DSNUTS!!"


"We swear this time will be no QC issue since there's no QC in the first place !"
Jokes aside, just make gk10 pro with better tuning already, my gk10 is sitting firmly in my drawer


----------



## Kenyon

Redcarmoose said:


> P O W E R
> 
> The Zetain is my favorite planar by far, even though the HOOK-X, The Timeless, S12 and Zetain Wu all have exactly the same planar driver in them. The Zetain is tuned the very best......IMO!
> 
> The Dioko and Talos have the same driver but the Stellaris and KZ PR1 have something entirely different, maybe? The Kinera Celest Gumiho has its own 1/2 way planar, yet sounds like one!


IIRC the manufacturers have stated that the Timeless & S12 drivers are not in fact the same.

Timeless, P1 Max & Hook-X = 14.2mm
Wu Zetian = 14.5mm
Talos & Dioko = 14.6mm
S12 = 14.8mm

Eyeballed, HBB believes they are the same but no sizing measurements taken and hard to distinguish .6mm by sight only. Part of the same driver family - for sure, but exactly the same - not so sure…

Personally I find there is a sound difference  between the two albeit a side grade at best but YMMV


----------



## Redcarmoose

Good to know! Part of the driver family.....the same maker probably? Great post! 


Kenyon said:


> IIRC the manufacturers have stated that the Timeless & S12 drivers are not in fact the same.
> 
> Timeless, P1 Max & Hook-X = 14.2mm
> Wu Zetian = 14.5mm
> ...


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> Wow, KZ is currently having open call for sound sig that people want to recreate in KZ budget price, "#KZTUNER Project"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/393894122913366/
> 
> ...


The dupe era can be amazing. It could already start with the upcoming planar 😊

New gen of XUN or of the thin DD with KATO sig. Just 🤌


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> That’s exactly why I don’t want them, I dislike turtles!


You'll have to wait for the Tripowin Olina SE Ultra that goes back to the old faceplate on a black shell.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 29, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Currently I don't have any IEM as I sold my T3 Plus and Salnotes Zero to buy a new IEM which I'm gonna buy from Aliexpress next week, still can't make up my mind as I have limited budget.
> I can get Olina OG for around $60 and SE for around $65 after discount and coupon but I want something like T3 Plus, (T3 Plus was uncomfortable for me).





ChristianM said:


> Yeah T3 plus is warmish and mellow kind of sound which I like but I also liked the treble/details of Salnotes but Salnotes was not as musical and fun as T3 plus.



Have a look at the SuperTFZ Force1, not as warm as the T3 plus, but bass quality is better (still plenty of quantity too). Cleanliness, detail and stage are closer to Olina than T3+. Treble doesn't have any peakiness or sibilance. Between T3+ and Olina for price, and best of the three to my ears. YMMV


----------



## Ichos

Hello guys, if you are looking for a really good sounding DAC without breaking the bank then you should definitely check the Aune X8 VIII.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aune-x8-18th-anniversary-edition.26142/review/29467/

You can also roll op-amps for some extra fun.

This is very good sounding, trust me!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Oct 29, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> I'd like to learn what's the main cause of the lack of depth in the Timeless. The way they present sound is really interesting. When it comes to imaging, it's like pin point. Instruments are well distributed on width and height. But the depth is strange. It requires additional attention to understand the depth. I'm even suspicious that I keep in the memory of the depth from the other IEMs which have great holographic presentation and I simply assume it that it's there.


The Timeless lacks holographic imaging. Now it's not a slouch in the stage department, but when I side by side with a juiced up Wu, it definitely falls flat in stage. Now theWu also doesn't have the greatest holographic imaging either. When you listen to it side by side with the holo kings of budget, the Salnotes Zero, then it's quite noticeable. But it's also noticeable how much better sounding the Wu are vs the Zero despite the superior imaging of the Salnotes.


----------



## saldsald

Kenyon said:


> IIRC the manufacturers have stated that the Timeless & S12 drivers are not in fact the same.
> 
> Timeless, P1 Max & Hook-X = 14.2mm
> Wu Zetian = 14.5mm
> ...


If you look at their exposed-view diagrams they are all different: different coils, different number of magents and spacing and likely different diaphargm material, not to mention the different bracket and damper designs. It's good to know that they are not made with the same planar driver, probably by the same OEM maker thou.


----------



## Ultrainferno

This weekend's article on HEadfonia is all about the Hidizs MD4.

https://www.headfonia.com/hidizs-md4-review/


----------



## Tzennn (Oct 31, 2022)

Me: wow it look good



Also me: what the hell


----------



## Leonarfd

Tzennn said:


> Me: wow it's look good
> 
> Also me: what the hell


Nice, graph looks like rave party sounding iem😅


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Me: wow it's look good
> 
> Also me: what the hell



Wow massive basshead set. Wonder why they pumped in so many BAs and ESTs when the bass is the dominating frequency (8khz is probably an artefact of the coupler).


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ultrainferno said:


> This weekend's article on HEadfonia is all about the Hidizs MD4.
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/hidizs-md4-review/


Hey, our impressions are pretty similar. I actually daily drive MD4 with AP80 Pro X when I am out and about. When I want to truely enjoy music, I like to pair MD4 with S9 Pro more. 

Do you have any experience with Hidizs S9 Pro? I wonder whether AP80 Pro + DH80 can match S9 Pro. I’m still looking for a way to improve the DAP.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Oct 30, 2022)

@Dsnuts Hey you trolling a certain user with your new profile pic?  Btw. would it be possible for you to get your hands on the new Ikko OH5, please? You reviewed the OH1S once.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

baskingshark said:


> Wow massive basshead set. Wonder why they pumped in so many BAs and ESTs when the bass is the dominating frequency (8khz is probably an artefact of the coupler).


Probably to justify it being a "flagship"? Releasing a flagship IEM with no ESTs in todays market is like shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## vilders

Redcarmoose said:


> The Talos and Dioko have a different driver but identical!


Where did you get this information from? If you look at the rendered photos of these drivers, they look different. And what size is indicated, well, I would not compare the identity of the drivers by size


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just going by HBB’s chart?


vilders said:


> Where did you get this information from? If you look at the rendered photos of these drivers, they look different. And what size is indicated, well, I would not compare the identity of the drivers by size


----------



## vilders

Redcarmoose said:


> Just going by HBB’s chart?


Ahhh no, I don't follow him...


----------



## Kenyon

saldsald said:


> If you look at their exposed-view diagrams they are all different: different coils, different number of magents and spacing and likely different diaphargm material, not to mention the different bracket and damper designs. It's good to know that they are not made with the same planar driver, probably by the same OEM maker thou.


If it’s of interest you should try to check out the Michael Bruce’s video tear down of the Wu Zetian.


Super revealing (and destructive) but the tear down shows definite similarities to the Timeless, Hook-X and P1 Max diagrams since the Wu didn’t publish one. They are marketing that it is 14.5mm but the tear down shows it is actually 14.2mm and has equivalent make-up. The Wu and Timeless (from a tear down I saw previously) share the same driver case markings, I was informed that Earbridge are the driver OEM.

His tear down of S12 (through his shortbus mod videos) looked like a similar OEM from the driver casing but hard to see as markings were side down and unlike with the Wu he didn’t tear down the driver also. Again I have been informed that Earbridge are the driver OEM of the 14.8mm driver and this driver is from the same family as the 14.2mm variants.


----------



## ian91 (Oct 30, 2022)

ian91 said:


> I purchased the GD3C on release but never had the GD3A. I haven't listened to it in months but I remember it being thin with its noteweight, with BA timbre and not especially impressive technically. Tuning is safe and inoffensive. The build and fit can't be beat at the price - light, well contoured and beautifully transparent.



I posted this a little while ago and felt the need to post a follow-up. I pulled the GD3C out of the draw and spent some time with it this afternoon. The note weight is actually very good and the timbre certainly not as bad as I remembered it to be. It's a carefully tuned V shape and it has a lovely, slightly recessed but clear midrange with plenty of sparkle up top. I got the GD3C during a pretty busy time in my life and put the recent lukewarm recollection down to poor memory and not giving it enough time. I hope this helps @o0genesis0o.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kenyon said:


> If it’s of interest you should try to check out the Michael Bruce’s video tear down of the Wu Zetian.
> 
> 
> Super revealing (and destructive) but the tear down shows definite similarities to the Timeless, Hook-X and P1 Max diagrams since the Wu didn’t publish one. They are marketing that it is 14.5mm but the tear down shows it is actually 14.2mm and has equivalent make-up. The Wu and Timeless (from a tear down I saw previously) share the same driver case markings, I was informed that Earbridge are the driver OEM.
> ...



Indeed, i think their very few big planar manufacturer in China.
Get confirmation for trustable source that 7HZ, Zetian, Hook X (their surely more) indeed use same driver supplier.
New planar 2.0 driver fro this supplier will be used by lot of chifi companies too.

Thing is that brand can patent a tech and make it manufacture by big supplier too, SPD Kinera driver is good example, its manufacture by Bellsing but patent by Kinera R&D. Seekreal and even TRN use them now.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 2, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> @Dsnuts Hey you trolling a certain user with your new profile pic?  Btw. would it be possible for you to get your hands on the new Ikko OH5, please? You reviewed the OH1S once.


That dude. Ignore is a lovely thing but you still see every post by the fella as people quote his non sensical posts. In any case Ikko has not reached out to me for a review of them. With the OH5 being a flagship level release I am sure they will hand pick a few folks to do reviews for them. In the mean while I am busy as ever. Can't turn out my reviews fast enough. Currently working on the Simgot EM2R.



Carbon nanotube based IEMs have a soft spot in my heart as it was JVC that came up with the first carbon nanotube IEM in the FX40. Which I still own of 10 years. These share similar tonality and timbre from the JVCs but also include a single Knowles BA handling the treble in the nozzle. Treble in the nozzle thing is debatable if that causes any issues or not. I think it all comes down to tuning more than anything. In any case. These aren't as good as the current reviews seem to think but they aren't bad either. They have a v shaped tuning with a bit much upper mid gain. Folks that are sensitive to forward vocals will be sensitive to this one. Its technicals are good at the price level but beyond the sound of them, the very annoying stiff squirely ear guides just put a damper on these.  HATE is a strong word but the cables that these things come with are about as annoying as it gets as these tangles every time I take them out of the case due to them skinny arse wires and a stiff ear guide. Not a fan of the protruding 2 pin design either. This one is riddled with hits and misses. Ultimately the sound is decent at the price and has some excellent detail retrieval for the bux. These would make for good vocal monitors actually due to the forward vocal presentation on them.  Pod cast, audio books and vocal music, if you like your vocals front and center that is. In any case. I summed up my review pretty much in this paragraph but will be posting a review about this one soon.  Anyone interested in these they have a bit of a discount going on their amazon sales page in the US. https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_166715064205311&key=1e99669452acedd7650a94861c9354cb&libId=l9vm36pc0101zlp1000DL66529f4i&loc=https://www.head-fi.org/conversations/review-invitation-from-simgot-audio.3063996/page-2#convMessage-8952935&v=1&out=https://amzn.to/3WmiTia?tag=headfi-20&ref=https://www.head-fi.org/&title=Review Invitation From Simgot Audio. | Page 2 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org&txt=https://amzn.to/3WmiTia   5% discount code *YPAO78PT*


----------



## o0genesis0o

ian91 said:


> I posted this a little while ago and felt the need to post a follow-up. I pulled the GD3C out of the draw and spent some time with it this afternoon. The note weight is actually very good and the timbre certainly not as bad as I remembered it to be. It's a carefully tuned V shape and it has a lovely, slightly recessed but clear midrange with plenty of sparkle up top. I got the GD3C during a pretty busy time in my life and put the recent lukewarm recollection down to poor memory and not giving it enough time. I hope this helps @o0genesis0o.



Thanks mate! Perhaps after serratus, I’ll be back to IEM game and grab something from GSAudio. The funny thing is even their own subjective assessment charts show that some of their expensive products are not as good as cheaper ones in their line up. I’m curious about the GD3C as well as the multi drivers one on the SD line.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Indeed, i think their very few big planar manufacturer in China.
> Get confirmation for trustable source that 7HZ, Zetian, Hook X (their surely more) indeed use same driver supplier.
> New planar 2.0 driver fro this supplier will be used by lot of chifi companies too.
> 
> Thing is that brand can patent a tech and make it manufacture by big supplier too, SPD Kinera driver is good example, its manufacture by Bellsing but patent by Kinera R&D. Seekreal and even TRN use them now.



I thought the original manufacturer (inventor?) of the 14.x drivers is a Korean company?


----------



## rattlingblanketwoman

Dsnuts said:


> OK folks. This is the discovery thread. We discover new stuff in the discovery thread. Here is a fantastic new discovery for me.
> 
> MEAOES EAGLE
> 
> ...


I’m in.


----------



## Dsnuts

rattlingblanketwoman said:


> I’m in.


Once I get the green light, I will reveal more info on the MEAOES Eagle and its price. I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised at the price these will be going for. These have been one of the bigger surprises for me all year actually.  Folks that take a premium to dynamic sound presentations, accurate timbre and an effortless sound quality. these are outstanding.  Will have more to say about them soon.


----------



## Dsnuts

That saying when it rains it pours. Dunu Talos is Dunus first planar+BA. Believe it or not unlike some of you all that got the pokemon craze for Planars. These are my first planars since the Tri I3. The Talos with the new Fiio K7 amp was a marriage that I was not expecting. Planar craze is in full effect I suppose that opens up more combinations for added variations on drivers. I would have loved to see Dunu do a planar and dynamic for bass more than BA for treble but hey I suppose adding a treble BA with a switch will prevent them from redoing the Talos with a pro name just to add a bit of treble emphasis on the new Pro version.  You get the Talos and the pro version all in one. I like that progressive thinking.  

Jokes aside. These are tuned a bit like the Titan S but with a planar. Neutral slightly bright. Sounds very good on an powerful source. These are on my review cue next. On and on it goes.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 30, 2022)

CCA CXS official graph, with bold claim which kz/cca kinda leans to nowadays



>



---
and CCA HM20 additional details


>


We also have early impression from one dude i don't know in youtube, so take it with grain of salt, but apparently the mids is not as resseced as the graph might shown. possibly the big bass is they try to compensate from the semi open back? but it have sound tubes.....
---

regarding that patented DD structure, apparently we have SGOR Venus which seems to have similar to EDA driver and tuning, even the some of flaws(according to akros). SGOR somewhat improve upon it but confirmed to have no connection to KZ and KZ rep basically said XUN derivative is in the open market now. hence, the need immediate need to make patented XUN-3rd gen.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Will add Mangrid Tea later, the lukewarm rating for Tea was mainly due to its poor made stock cable that makes Tea so pale and plain /flat narrow ranged. I rolled like 10 cables ranging from PW Audio’s super high-end to Tripowin Zonie, Tea matches very well with Linsoul’s LSC08.


Whoa hey AmericanSpirit~! its been awhile.


----------



## Carpet

An amusing video that may be of interest.

Safe for work and even safe for wallet!


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> CCA CXS official graph, with bold claim which kz/cca kinda leans to nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Audio-Technica ATH-IEX1 is such a random and useless comparison.

It's a very obscure IEM from memory which was panned by Crinacle, presumably because the FR looks broken.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> CCA CXS official graph, with bold claim which kz/cca kinda leans to nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Obviously superiority”   

On what aspect? More upper midrange? The graphs are not even properly aligned.


----------



## greymousetaxi

r31ya said:


> CCA CXS official graph, with bold claim which kz/cca kinda leans to nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source on csx graph? cant seem to find it


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> “Obviously superiority”
> 
> On what aspect? More upper midrange? The graphs are not even properly aligned.



If it's not obvious to you then you're clearly not "superiority." Duh!


----------



## saldsald

Kenyon said:


> If it’s of interest you should try to check out the Michael Bruce’s video tear down of the Wu Zetian.
> 
> 
> Super revealing (and destructive) but the tear down shows definite similarities to the Timeless, Hook-X and P1 Max diagrams since the Wu didn’t publish one. They are marketing that it is 14.5mm but the tear down shows it is actually 14.2mm and has equivalent make-up. The Wu and Timeless (from a tear down I saw previously) share the same driver case markings, I was informed that Earbridge are the driver OEM.
> ...



Ouch! He should have used UV resin dissolver (sth like nail polish remover) to make it less destructive. 

I bet they are all very similar as long as they are made by the same OEM but it's the little things that make the difference (hopefully).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> That saying when it rains it pours. Dunu Talos is Dunus first planar+BA. Believe it or not unlike some of you all that got the pokemon craze for Planars. These are my first planars since the Tri I3. The Talos with the new Fiio K7 amp was a marriage that I was not expecting. Planar craze is in full effect I suppose that opens up more combinations for added variations on drivers. I would have loved to see Dunu do a planar and dynamic for bass more than BA for treble but hey I suppose adding a treble BA with a switch will prevent them from redoing the Talos with a pro name just to add a bit of treble emphasis on the new Pro version.  You get the Talos and the pro version all in one. I like that progressive thinking.
> 
> Jokes aside. These are tuned a bit like the Titan S but with a planar. Neutral slightly bright. Sounds very good on an powerful source. These are on my review cue next. On and on it goes.


I'm realizing just how much an amp was needed to drive the Wu Zetian and the Timeless. I hadn't run either thru my amps until recently, and the difference between straight and amps is ASTONISHING. Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> Ouch! He should have used UV resin dissolver (sth like nail polish remover) to make it less destructive.
> 
> I bet they are all very similar as long as they are made by the same OEM but it's the little things that make the difference (hopefully).


Acetone dissolves cyanoacrylate adhesives very well. But I believe the resin used for SLA printing is also acrylic based and will be similarly affected. I could be mistaken, if anyone has a spare Blessing 2 and a bit of nail polish remover, that should be easy to check! Acetone can also damage epoxies, polycarbonate and some other common plastics.


TL DR; Nail polish should be okay around metal shelled IEMs (if you're careful). Plastic or 3D printed resin shells, not so much!


----------



## saldsald (Oct 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Acetone dissolves cyanoacrylate adhesives very well. But I believe the resin used for SLA printing is also acrylic based and will be similarly affected. I could be mistaken, if anyone has a spare Blessing 2 and a bit of nail polish remover, that should be easy to check! Acetone can also damage epoxies, polycarbonate and some other common plastics.
> 
> 
> TL DR; Nail polish should be okay around metal shelled IEMs (if you're careful). Plastic or 3D printed resin shells, not so much!


I have removed like 10 drivers from plastic shell IEMs without damaging the shell with the debonder (ok, it's called a debonder, not remover, not exactly a nail polish remover) and repurposed the shells. Haven't tried with 3D printed shells thou.

This one:
https://usa.banggood.com/20g-Glue-D...y=USD&akmClientCountry=HK&akmClientCountry=HK

Edit: Just some extra info, the debonder will turn the hardened UV resin between the driver and the shell into something like nose booger so you can use something like a sharp tweezer to remove the gunk slowly.


----------



## r31ya

greymousetaxi said:


> source on csx graph? cant seem to find it


It was given to kz discord member by kz rep. 

Kz is a bit difficult to talk to and its marketing is taking a weird turn


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> It was given to kz discord member by kz rep.
> 
> Kz is a bit difficult to talk to and its marketing is taking a weird turn



Maybe they are feeling the pressure from other brands? Well, at very least, they could have added a simple case with their IEMs if they want to improve   



saldsald said:


> I have removed like 10 drivers from plastic shell IEMs without damaging the shell with the debonder (ok, it's called a debonder, not remover, not exactly a nail polish remover) and repurposed the shells. Haven't tried with 3D printed shells thou.
> 
> This one:
> https://usa.banggood.com/20g-Glue-D...y=USD&akmClientCountry=HK&akmClientCountry=HK
> ...


Do you think this would work with metal shells like Shouer s12? I want to open it up to retune but prefer not to stab myself using ShortBus’s method.


----------



## Jmop

CXS graph ain’t bad. Bass is big but bleed is relatively controlled, even upper mids, good lower/mid treble presence and roll off has decent decay.


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe they are feeling the pressure from other brands? Well, at very least, they could have added a simple case with their IEMs if they want to improve
> 
> 
> Do you think this would work with metal shells like Shouer s12? I want to open it up to retune but prefer not to stab myself using ShortBus’s method.


Should work but you will have to open up the metal shell first. How are you going to retune it?


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> Should work but you will have to open up the metal shell first. How are you going to retune it?


Increase the amount of filter at the back, primarily. I attach filters on the back vents at the moment, but an internal solution would be nice.


----------



## Carpet

Good to see that people are taking things apart to see what's inside, and how it can be fine tuned. Sadly I have enough trouble with eyesight and tremors these days that simple connectors give me enough trouble.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe they are feeling the pressure from other brands? Well, at very least, they could have added a simple case with their IEMs if they want to improve
> 
> 
> Do you think this would work with metal shells like Shouer s12? I want to open it up to retune but prefer not to stab myself using ShortBus’s method.



I have a friend that opened his S12s up to repair a connector that was cutting out and he just used a hairdryer to heat up the shells/glue and then used pliers (gently and with the metal padded) to work them apart. He said it was pretty easy.


----------



## saldsald (Oct 31, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Increase the amount of filter at the back, primarily. I attach filters on the back vents at the moment, but an internal solution would be nice.


oh ok, then you will need a razer insteard of a pair of tweezers. I have tried measuring the effect of altering the back filter of the driver in the past but the result was rather unpredictable. It seemed that the resulting FR was also filter material dependent apart from the resistance.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Posting about this here too. Here's my review of the Moondrop Stellaris single planar driver IEM! Read to know how it sounds and performs. Included are graphs, comparisons and some suggestions to make it sound and perform better. Cheers!

*Moondrop Stellaris*

**​


----------



## Carpet

Well the New Tangzu Wan(cough)er IEM is up for sale 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004891887890.html


----------



## r31ya

It's out, *CCA CXS*,
(1 DD, $18~$20)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE


>


KZ is obsessed with this Magnetic Gap (and thin membrane),
what does that tiny magnetic gap will add?


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 31, 2022)

r31ya said:


> It's out, *CCA CXS*,
> (1 DD, $18~$20)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE
> 
> ...


Well, thinking from the point that magnets are moving the coil, the closer it gets the better they apply the force on the moving coil? So maybe they want to avoid using stronger magnets to save some cost?

But what about the thin foil then? What's it made of? Is its rigidity good enough to go back to the main position to deliver the next sound wave back and forth?


For me, these are simply classic marketing tricks to get some attention. Eventually, I'd pay attention to what I hear.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Oct 31, 2022)

r31ya said:


> It's out, *CCA CXS*,
> (1 DD, $18~$20)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE
> 
> ...



No idea what the gap does for KZ, but I remember a Dunu rep explained that they adjusted the gap of their Eclipse drivers to tune the frequencies around 500hz for Zen Pro.

Oh well, if Kz can sound good, then good for the market. To be fair, Kz ZSN Pro X is unfairly good comparing everything at that price that people can get in a store here in Australia. If KZ try to sell to casual folks, they already win. If they try to sell to audio geeks, they have not been very compelling lately. Maybe small gap and thinner membrane can make a difference?


----------



## r31ya

brsdrgn said:


> Well, thinking from the point that magnets are moving the coil, the closer it gets the better they apply the force on the moving coil? So maybe they want to avoid using stronger magnets to save some cost?
> 
> But what about the thin foil then? What's it made of? Is its rigidity good enough to go back to the main position to deliver the next sound wave back and forth?
> 
> ...


i asked because they they muses aloud multiple time on materials used is not that important and that gap is the important aspect.

there is like several long explanation of in this tone, and he is going back to that magnetic gap


>


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> i asked because they they muses aloud multiple time on materials used is not that important and that gap is the important aspect.
> 
> there is like several long explanation of in this tone, and he is going back to that magnetic gap


One more point: KZ seems obsessed with sensitivity, as if higher dB/mW and more ear gain is “obviously superior”. 

Meanwhile, in the flathead ear buds land, if you want sound quality, get your amp out because we are going “high impedance, low sensitivity”


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> One more point: KZ seems obsessed with sensitivity, as if higher dB/mW and more ear gain is “obviously superior”.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the flathead ear buds land, if you want sound quality, get your amp out because we are going “high impedance, low sensitivity”



Actually high sensitivity in IEMs is a double edged sword. While gear will be easy to drive, it might hiss on some sources with poor noise floor.


----------



## brsdrgn

o0genesis0o said:


> One more point: KZ seems obsessed with sensitivity, as if higher dB/mW and more ear gain is “obviously superior”.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the flathead ear buds land, if you want sound quality, get your amp out because we are going “high impedance, low sensitivity”


Exactly, couldn't agree more! 

I don't know if their struggle is with explaining themselves.

They show the graph for three different DDs. What makes good and on what perspective? I'd understand id they show the distortion.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 31, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> No idea what the gap does for KZ, but I remember a Dunu rep explained that they adjusted the gap of their Eclipse drivers to tune the frequencies around 500hz for Zen Pro.
> 
> Oh well, if Kz can sound good, then good for the market. To be fair, Kz ZSN Pro X is unfairly good comparing everything at that price that people can get in a store here in Australia. If KZ try to sell to casual folks, they already win. If they try to sell to audio geeks, they have not been very compelling lately. Maybe small gap and thinner membrane can make a difference?


Magnetic field diminishes with distance so a smaller gap will mean greater force applied to the coil. My physics is a bit rusty sorry, but if you've ever pulled any strong neodymium magnets apart, you'll know how much stronger the fields are when objects are very close.

Thinner membrane has the same effect that lighter materials (eg beryllium or carbon fibers), have on the diaphragm's mass. Less mass means less force is required to move it.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Actually high sensitivity in IEMs is a double edged sword. While gear will be easy to drive, it might hiss on some sources with poor noise floor.



Kind of related musing on drivability: low impedance high sensitivity does not always mean easy to drive. I notice a strange phenomenon with Apple dongle: it drives HD560S (120ohm, 110dB) almost similarly to my S9 Pro and other dongles, yet it falls behind noticeably when driving “easier” stuffs (low impedance, high sensitivity) like Andro and Blessing 2. 

Anyhow, high sensitivity is more troublesome than its worth, IMHO


----------



## baskingshark

New Mangird Xenns IEM, the Xenns Top

8DD + 1 BA

$530 USD

Seems cable is modular to have 2.5/3.5/4.4mm terminations









https://www.linsoul.com/products/xenns-mangird-top


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> 8DD + 1 BA


This has to be a mistake!


----------



## Ninjamokama3

Today, I discovered how awesome the Color Switch Soundtrack was!


----------



## Ninjamokama3

Wait this isn't a music discovery thread? 

damn, misleading titles


----------



## baskingshark

Poganin said:


> This has to be a mistake!









Haha it is on their webpage. But yeah I think you are right, probably they meant 8 BA + 1 DD. If not maybe it is so basshead that the DDs will rattle the jaw until one gets a stroke.


----------



## Poganin

baskingshark said:


> the DDs will rattle the jaw until one gets a stroke


But what a way to go!

The technical specification tab actually shows 1 DD + 8 BA, though, so I expect that is the right configuration. I mean, how would you fit 8 DDs into an IEM shell?


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> New Mangird Xenns IEM, the Xenns Top
> 
> 8DD + 1 BA
> 
> ...


1 DD, 8 BA.....probably?


----------



## baskingshark

Another pseudo planar IEM incoming:

Celeste Pandamon

Uses a square planar driver (SPD), which there is some controversy as to whether it is considered a legit planar: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/2973300126303930/





https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804717709696.html

Graph looks very stretched, but this is purportedly the upgrade to the first SPD, the Celest Guminho (which had a BA inside also). Placeholder pricing of $999 USD.

But wow, the shells look quite bad*ss.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Another pseudo planar IEM incoming:
> 
> Celeste Pandamon
> 
> ...


Less than 10dB ear gain. Not great, not terrible. If the price is not bad, I might grab this one to review. At least my colleagues will think I’m very badass (dorky) when I wear it around the office.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nice! The last Celest sounded like a planar though!


baskingshark said:


> Another pseudo planar IEM incoming:
> 
> Celeste Pandamon
> 
> ...


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Less than 10dB ear gain. Not great, not terrible. If the price is not bad, I might grab this one to review. At least my colleagues will think I’m very badass (dorky) when I wear it around the office.



Very much look forward to your review then! Haha I wonder what waifu anime babe they will package with this badboy haha.

Only thing, is the 9 ohm impedance is a bit worrying, if one uses sources with output impedance > 1 ohm. Based on the audiophile rule of eights, it might skew the FR if paired with something with higher output impedance.

Another important factor. There is no way one can smuggle this IEM in and trick the significant other, when another IEM comes in the mail. Other silvery or black IEMs can be easily disguised as an older IEM in the drawer. But this skull design is sure to attract unwanted rage and gnashing of teeth like bees to honey!




Redcarmoose said:


> Nice! The last Celeste sounded like a planar though!



Yep, actually I think the tuning and implementation is of more importance than the advertised driver type/brand or driver count.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.kiiboom.com/

New!


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> New Mangird Xenns IEM, the Xenns Top
> 
> 8DD + 1 BA
> 
> ...


When this was released last week they came with DACs inside! Now it’s corrected! 

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/cca-hm20?variant=43508768047321


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm pretty much used to the folks here so I wanna ask sth a little unrelated.

Which one do you think is better? Mest mk1 for $630 or TSMR Land for $440? I'll step up in the game a little.

Edit: Went for tsmr


----------



## saldsald

1 planar (square?) + 4 ba


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Another pseudo planar IEM incoming:
> 
> Celeste Pandamon
> 
> ...


I am "foncused" 🤨 what I see on headphones are square (ok, rectangular) planar drivers, so why are square planar magnetic drivers "fake" on earphones. 

I read the article by the KZ rep and I get the argument about fewer magnets on SPD. My planer earphones (with metal shells) are either busy repelling each other or attract each other like rabbits in heat....but round and square, call me square but I do not get it.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 31, 2022)

r31ya said:


> It's out, *CCA CXS*,
> (1 DD, $18~$20)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE
> 
> ...


CCA/KZ are pushing the boundaries with their designs and technical reasoning behind it 
Good in the long term for the hobby.

The smaller gap is expected to increase sensitivity, but then the membrane travel distance may be limited and with it the dynamic range. Also the driver may be more prone to mechanical failures, and the better tolerances are required.


baskingshark said:


> Another pseudo planar IEM incoming:
> 
> Celeste Pandamon
> 
> ...


The shells look harsh indeed, while 9 Ohm may be needed for this driver to get any reasonsble dynamics - skipping stronging magnets in the design, they rely solely on the field induced by the coils, which necessitates much higher currents.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 31, 2022)

MEAOES stands for multiple audio experiences.
The Eagle model shown here specs as follows

2BA+7.5mm dynamic +8mm Dynamic.
Sensitivity 103dbs
Frequency 20hz-40Khz
Impedance 10 Ohm
Cable. Crystal copper modular cable with 3.5mm,2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs

RP-$*149.*. These might be one of the best sounding hybrids at this price. There is something different the Titanium dome does for mids. Its got an unexpected sophisticaion that you would never expect at this price. The Ceramic dome that does the bass is got some special sauce as well. When you use the two BAs for trebles + titanium dome for mids and the certamic dome for bass--This is how you get a different hybrid that stands out.

Will be for sale as of tomorrow on Penon audio web site.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

baskingshark said:


> New Mangird Xenns IEM, the Xenns Top
> 
> 8DD + 1 BA
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's a 8BA 1 DD


----------



## nymz (Oct 31, 2022)

*Linsoul* and *HifiGo *11.11 sales are now live.

For the earbud lovers, you can get 11% off any *TGXEAR *model using the code *TGX1111.

Update: *I just consolidated a quick list of the 11.11 sales I find atractive here, for those interested.


----------



## lushmelody

saldsald said:


> 1 planar (square?) + 4 ba


So interesting. Is planar bass good and texturized as DD?


----------



## WAON303 (Oct 31, 2022)

nymz said:


> *Linsoul* and *HifiGo *11.11 sales are now live.
> 
> For the earbud lovers, you can get 11% off any *TGXEAR *model using the code *TGX1111.*


Both have the same discounts on most products.

I think Moondrop Variations is prob the best thing you can get during 11.11 at 440 freedom eagles,, Tea 2 for $280 is also a good deal.

Alas, the faceplate on my left Dusk fell apart yesterday which puts me off from buying a Variations given that the faceplate is glued as well.

Moondrop QC is  questionable for cheaper stuff, Starfield I own came with super loose 2-pin connectors.


----------



## drewbadour

nymz said:


> *Linsoul* and *HifiGo *11.11 sales are now live.
> 
> For the earbud lovers, you can get 11% off any *TGXEAR *model using the code *TGX1111.*


Just going to jump in and say that any of TGXEAR buds are absolutely phenomenal, and everyone who has a couple of hundred dollars lying around should buy one (or more) of them! This sale makes it even more of a no-brainer in my opinion!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Haha it is on their webpage. But yeah I think you are right, probably they meant 8 BA + 1 DD. If not maybe it is so basshead that the DDs will rattle the jaw until one gets a stroke.


8 DD you say? Can you repeat that? My hearing isn't so good!


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> MEAOES stands for multiple audio experiences.
> The Eagle model shown here specs as follows
> 
> 2BA+7.5mm dynamic +8mm Dynamic.
> ...


You tell me this straight after I finish planning my singles day spending! If I buy these as well, I will be single!

Sigh, back to the planning board.

Is "person" censored on this site? 

Edit: yep!


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 31, 2022)

Well the ignore button exists but it never works. Folks you ignore ended up making fools of themselves over and over again and others quote them and you will see what foolishness they posted. I just recently experienced just this on the Penon thread.

No but that Eagle.... Seriously is one of the best IEMs I have heard all year at $150 price. Its got a texture to the bass end that is addictive. The titanium dome doing the mids sound superbly organic. Treble is tuned perfectly to enhance the mids. The balancing is there. 
I was sent an early preproduction model from them and I honestly though it was gonna sell in the north of $300 plus dollars.

Will see if I can get the graph for them. If I remember correctly the Hifi Boys OS V3 was one of the highest rated hybrids at the price. This is an older review from out buddy Twister. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-boy-os-v3.22773/review/20053/

You better believe they stepped up their game on this one. The Eagle is legit.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> It's out, *CCA CXS*,
> (1 DD, $18~$20)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE
> 
> ...


Well, according to the marketing info, it's to create the most soundstage ever, so i'm sure early adopters will have the last say if this is accurate?


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> Well the ignore button exists but it never works. Folks you ignore ended up making fools of themselves over and over again and others quote them and you will see what foolishness they posted. I just recently experienced just this on the Penon thread.
> 
> No but that Eagle.... Seriously is one of the best IEMs I have heard all year at $150 price. Its got a texture to the bass end that is addictive. The titanium dome doing the mids sound superbly organic. Treble is tuned perfectly to enhance the mids. The balancing is there.
> I was sent an early preproduction model from them and I honestly though it was gonna sell in the north of $300 plus dollars.
> ...


I had been congratulating myself for showing great restraint with the ISN H30. There was a time I considered $50 extravagant spending on an IEM. I'll save this one as a potential candidate for my birthday next year!

I've found the problem with the ignore button is that you often need to "show ignored content" to put other people's posts in context.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 31, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Well, according to the marketing info, it's to create the most soundstage ever, so i'm sure early adopters will have the last say if this is accurate?


No. The early adopters will only get the first say!

Well the first say, after the BS marketing that's as reliable as a dishonest politician or real estate agent.


----------



## Redcarmoose

$259.00

RAPTGO x HBB HOOK-X

14.2mm Planar + PZT Driver Open Back In-ear Earphone


        Adopts Double-sided Array N52 Magnet Desgin and Ultra-thin Diaphragm
        Custom Made 14.2mm Planar Magnetic Driver
        12 Layer Double-Sided PZT Driver with Upgraded Thick Double-sided Conductive Silver
        Improved Open-Back Cavity Desgin for Less Hearing Fatigue and a better sound performance
        Optimized Interchangeable Connector Cable in OCC Silver-plated Coaxial Shielded Wires

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/raptgo-x-hbb-hook-x


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Well the ignore button exists but it never works. Folks you ignore ended up making fools of themselves over and over again and others quote them and you will see what foolishness they posted. I just recently experienced just this on the Penon thread.
> 
> No but that Eagle.... Seriously is one of the best IEMs I have heard all year at $150 price. Its got a texture to the bass end that is addictive. The titanium dome doing the mids sound superbly organic. Treble is tuned perfectly to enhance the mids. The balancing is there.
> I was sent an early preproduction model from them and I honestly though it was gonna sell in the north of $300 plus dollars.
> ...


You talk about the mids and bass...but what about the HIGHS? What's the treble like? What's a comparison?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> $259.00
> 
> RAPTGO x HBB HOOK-X
> 
> ...


Almost $300 with taxes for a retuned IEM that typically gets reviews somewhere in the vicinity of the Wu, which is $149.00? BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ninjamokama3 said:


> Wait this isn't a music discovery thread?
> 
> damn, misleading titles


Post your music discoveries! We've had many videos posted here of music. Some have actually turned me on to different bands and musicians!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I will be sitting out 11.11 this year. I spent too much money recently on the DX170, Wu Zetian, and NX7 mk IV (which just landed in the U.S., so I should have them by Wednesday or Thursday?). Also, if you own the Wu and the NX7 mk III, don't listen to them back to back with a juiced Wu. I so hope the mk IV come with expanded soundstage and improved holo imaging, because Wu to mk III feels like you go from a cavern to a cardboard box.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Another important factor. There is no way one can smuggle this IEM in and trick the significant other, when another IEM comes in the mail. Other silvery or black IEMs can be easily disguised as an older IEM in the drawer. But this skull design is sure to attract unwanted rage and gnashing of teeth like bees to honey!


I think turning "turning honey into a swarm of angry bees" might be slightly more accurate!   

I am starting to worry that the mountain of boxes that the IEMs came in, are a bit of a giveaway. At least I'll have something to pack them all up in if/when I get thrown out of the house!


----------



## r31ya (Oct 31, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> I am "foncused" 🤨 what I see on headphones are square (ok, rectangular) planar drivers, so why are square planar magnetic drivers "fake" on earphones.
> 
> I read the article by the KZ rep and I get the argument about fewer magnets on SPD. My planer earphones (with metal shells) are either busy repelling each other or attract each other like rabbits in heat....but round and square, call me square but I do not get it.


Square Planar Driver is an attempt to recreate planar like driver on a budget. it have some improvement over traditional DD (faster bass speed) but it also still have its drawback on being sucks at treble (hence the BA on gumiho). It seems the second gen will improve on that drawback

Traditional planar next to SPD (from HiFri).





another example of SPD next to Planar.





Celest seems to be aware of the possibility SPD to be refered as "fake" planar, Hence they use the term of SquarePlanarDriver as a side dodge. but the Celest tuned and package their iem well so some reviewed it positively.

KZ rep is a bit bitter than this "Fake" planar got a pass while they have to deal with fake driver claims till now, and keep bringing "SPD is not a true planar" things up. But apparently KZ have trialed the SPD driver before but then choose to goes on full planar instead. Current KZ tuner love that magnetic gap and light membrane to increase sensitivity, the weighty membrane of SPD (thanks to the relatively thicker coils attached to it) is a no for them. tough later they have to agree its base design concept is similar to planar (flat-ish coil on a diaphragm, sandwiched with a magnet) and now try to refer to it as "pseudo planar"

Chifi world seems to embrace this cheap planar alternative as new thing to promote and at least two other chifi house have an upcoming SPD IEMs, as tech and tuning improve, it should be intersting how new gen SPD will sounds like.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Square Planar Driver is an attempt to recreate planar like driver on a budget. it have some improvement over traditional DD (faster bass speed) but it also still have its drawback on being sucks at treble (hence the BA on gumiho). It seems the second gen will improve on that drawback
> 
> Traditional planar next to SPD (from HiFri).
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with the Celeste being called a planar. The differentiating feature of a planar is that it has a flat rather than a conical diaphragm. If a dynamic driver diaphragm had it's center extended into a tube onto which a voice coil was fused, would it no longer be a dynamic driver? No, it would be an alternative implementation of a voice coil in a dynamic driver. This entire argument seems to have spawned, from someone having a commercial interest in discrediting a competitor's product!


----------



## ChrisOc

r31ya said:


> Square Planar Driver is an attempt to recreate planar like driver on a budget. it have some improvement over traditional DD (faster bass speed) but it also still have its drawback on being sucks at treble (hence the BA on gumiho). It seems the second gen will improve on that drawback
> 
> Traditional planar next to SPD (from HiFri).
> 
> ...


That was very helpful, thanks.

The SDP could spawn a new driver type, which could itself have unique characteristics. The rounded edges of the Stealth Planar Magnetic drivers proved to be a success for Hifiman, they just need to be honest about what they are selling.


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.kiiboom.com/
> 
> New!


I wonder if the Kiiboom Allure (Green IEM.) is a rebadged Thieaudio Elixir?

- Same shell
- Both drivers are Bery coated.

Never heard of this company, I assume this is a new Chi-Fi startup.

Props to the Kiiboom team, they started with two budget sets instead of releasing a kilobuck set no one is going to be interested in given the price.


----------



## wdelta06

saldsald said:


> 1 planar (square?) + 4 ba


Is the SPD (square planar driver) the new DD...
Cost cutting measures to maximize profits with less-expensive materials?
[Inquiring minds...]


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I wonder if the Kiiboom Allure (Green IEM.) is a rebadged Thieaudio Elixir?
> 
> - Same shell
> - Both drivers are Bery coated.
> ...


Haha....it is the Elixir! I should maybe have the two arriving and see if it is in fact, a green Elixir.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I don't have a problem with the Celeste being called a planar. The differentiating feature of a planar is that it has a flat rather than a conical diaphragm. If a dynamic driver diaphragm had it's center extended into a tube onto which a voice coil was fused, would it no longer be a dynamic driver? No, it would be an alternative implementation of a voice coil in a dynamic driver. This entire argument seems to have spawned, from someone having a commercial interest in discrediting a competitor's product!


The Celest sounds like a planar, to me anyway? Though adding the BA adds the BA timbre along with it. Still it’s a bang for the buck little $49 IEM that sounds fantastic for the money......it sounds way bigger than it looks like it would sound. IMO

I challenge anyone to not tell me the Celest has planar IEM bass.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> I wonder if the Kiiboom Allure (Green IEM.) is a rebadged Thieaudio Elixir?
> 
> - Same shell
> - Both drivers are Bery coated.
> ...


Not impossible that someone sub-contracted to produce shells figured out that it wasn't too hard to simply produce more and then either build IEMs themselves or on sell them to someone else. Copies could be accurately made from copies of original CAD files on a CNC machine. Just ask the US aerospace industry whether Chinese entities indulge in industrial espionage. Original could be scanned or lastly roughly copied roughly in a less accurate fashion.

Beryllium drivers are FOTM anyway (until lithium , yttrium or compressed coconut fiber supersedes it for a month or two).

Of course it is also possible that no copying was involved, and that a simple IEM design is going to reoccur given the number of releases!


----------



## r31ya (Oct 31, 2022)

wdelta06 said:


> Is the SPD (square planar driver) the new DD...
> Cost cutting measures to maximize profits with less-expensive materials?
> [Inquiring minds...]


To a degree, Yes.
Its relatively cheapway to make a Planarlike driver.

but after some trials, it shown to have difference characteristic in sound and technical performance from either DD or full on Planar
and its something that not all bad, the positive is enough for two other company to try to make iem with them.
not to mention, Celest second gen is improved enough that they dare to released it without BA helping the treble section that SPD supposedly weak on.

all in all, it begun as cheap way to make planarlike driver but now ended with a possibly a new driver all together.
---



Redcarmoose said:


> The Celest sounds like a planar, to me anyway? Though adding the BA adds the BA timbre along with it. Still it’s a bang for the buck little $49 IEM that sounds fantastic for the money......it sounds way bigger than it looks like it would sound. IMO


yeah, its something that some points out to KZ, its a good tuned iems that take advantage of the new driver and try to cover its weakness with additional driver, that's why it sells indisregard of the "pseudo-planar".
but KZ are still bitter that it got a pass, that being said, IF KZ is the one the release pseudo-planar, they will get shitloads of flacks from their haters.
so, its not that their bitterness have no reason for it.


----------



## WAON303

Carpet said:


> Not impossible that someone sub-contracted to produce shells figured out that it wasn't too hard to simply produce more and then either build IEMs themselves or on sell them to someone else. Copies could be accurately made from copies of original CAD files on a CNC machine. Just ask the US aerospace industry whether Chinese entities indulge in industrial espionage. Original could be scanned or lastly roughly copied roughly in a less accurate fashion.
> 
> Beryllium drivers are FOTM anyway (until lithium , yttrium or compressed coconut fiber supersedes it for a month or two).
> 
> Of course it is also possible that no copying was involved, and that a simple IEM design is going to reoccur given the number of releases!


I suspect the brand got the shells from an OEM, this isn't the first time I've seen identical IEM shells on unrelated IEMs.

The Kbear Believe and very obscure Vento Conductor T-500 have the exact same shell just colored differently.

I've also seen IEMs on Ali that have the BLON BL-03 and Tripowin Mele Shells:

The BLON shell clone had a blue flame, don't remember the name.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> To a degree, Yes.
> Its relatively cheapway to make a Planarlike driver.
> 
> but after some trials, it shown to have difference characteristic in sound and technical performance from either DD or full on Planar
> ...


Now it’s 3dB more sensitive, full-range and more cohesive! No way are those faceplate screws real!


----------



## PhonoPhi

Redcarmoose said:


> The Celest sounds like a planar, to me anyway? Though adding the BA adds the BA timbre along with it. Still it’s a bang for the buck little $49 IEM that sounds fantastic for the money......it sounds way bigger than it looks like it would sound. IMO
> 
> I challenge anyone to not tell me the Celest has planar IEM bass.


The Celest bass is not there in resolution and dynamics compared to true planars (I have only Dioko and KZ HiFi one for comparison) by the very nature of the trade-off of the SPD design. A simple square coil can't do the job of an array of strong magnets 

Celest is a very likeable and enjoyable IEM, mightily pushing the limits of $50 range for sure.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 31, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You talk about the mids and bass...but what about the HIGHS? What's the treble like? What's a comparison?




Classic rock track I use for testing treble.  If there is a 8Khz emphasis. This track becomes unbearable. Treble for the Eagles are clean, well shaped, treble notes have some weight. Not the airiest trebles but I would take proper balancing for the treble vs airy if I had to choose between the two because you can have airy trebles and get all sorts of treble glare. No tizzy splashiness or grain in the trebles with 2 BAs on tap the definition of the treble is very good. Its not emphasized greater than the mids presence but it certainly isn't lacking in the treble department. Rock and metal sounds proper if not excellent due to the punchy bass lines of the eagle with clean trebles.

If I know your taste in treble presentations, you might want just a touch more treble from these but for balance heads these are excellent.

I have been telling you for years. You need to check out Tansio Mirai earphones. Tansio Mirai Sands I bet would become your TOTL if you heard it, I guarantee.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I suspect the brand got the shells from an OEM, this isn't the first time I've seen identical IEM shells on unrelated IEMs.
> 
> The Kbear Believe and very obscure Vento Conductor T-500 have the exact same shell just colored differently.
> 
> ...



This sounds very familiar! Well, sorry, they look familiar, but they surely do not sound the same LOL



*KZ ZS6:*





*Campfire Andromeda*


----------



## Redcarmoose

I agree on the texture not being there like a full-fledged planar IEM, yet I’m not sure if anything on the market sounds close to genuine planar bass, as the Celest? While I haven’t heard it all, the sound is quite unique for what it is. Also the stage, that isn’t just the BA doing it’s thing. I mean I judged the little Celest upon first getting it on price and looks, though amazingly I was dragged into a different viewpoint after burn-in and listening at length?


PhonoPhi said:


> The Celest bass is not there in resolution and dynamics compared to true planars (I have only Dioko and KZ HiFi one for comparison) by the very nature of the trade-off of the SPD design. A simple square coil can't do the job of an array of strong magnets
> 
> Celest is a very likeable and enjoyable IEM, mightily pushing the limits of $50 range for sure.


While I haven’t heard the KZ PR1, I have two arriving any day; don’t know as to why two? But to me the Dioko has way more issues to deal with than the little Celest. Meaning the bass is just not there, while what is there is refined and sculpted, I’ll take the sloppiness of the Celest any day of the week! While both the Dioko and Celest have timbre issues, that may be the biggest downside to the two IEMs, it’s strange in my experience to have such timbre with planar IEMs. The Celest is due to the BA, the Dioko.....I have no idea as to why? To me the Dioko has the sound of a girl with bad makeup!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> The Celest bass is not there in resolution and dynamics compared to true planars (I have only Dioko and KZ HiFi one for comparison) by the very nature of the trade-off of the SPD design. A simple square coil can't do the job of an array of strong magnets
> 
> Celest is a very likeable and enjoyable IEM, mightily pushing the limits of $50 range for sure.





I have a feeling, just call it gut-instinct, that the timbre here will be a noticeable difference from the Celest MK1.

The ”Pandamon”! Lol


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> This sounds very familiar! Well, sorry, they look familiar, but they surely do not sound the same LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It' funny that you bring this up because I remember John Darko stopped covering KZ IEMs because of this:

What about KZ? I reviewed the ATE last year but won’t be covering any more of their IEMs after it was brought to my attention that the* Chinese manufacturer took ‘heavy inspiration’ from Campfire Audio’s earpiece designs.*

Source: https://darko.audio/2019/12/10-more-thoughts-on-3-x-wired-iems-campfire-meze-ibasso/


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> This sounds very familiar! Well, sorry, they look familiar, but they surely do not sound the same LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren’t campfire shells machined in US? Might be reverse-engineering more than stolen from factory. (Or campfire actually machines those shells in China and lies to us about it, thus the shells can be stollen *cue X-file theme*)

Reminds me of the fancy X3R chambers in IE900, stolen and reproduced in DIY units as well.


----------



## baskingshark

Redcarmoose said:


> I agree on the texture not being there like a full-fledged planar IEM, yet I’m not sure if anything on the market sounds close to genuine planar bass, as the Celest? While I haven’t heard it all, the sound is quite unique for what it is. Also the stage, that isn’t just the BA doing it’s thing. I mean I judged the little Celest upon first getting it on price and looks, though amazingly I was dragged into a different viewpoint after burn-in and listening at length?
> 
> While I haven’t heard the KZ PR1, I have two arriving any day; don’t know as to why two? But to me the Dioko has way more issues to deal with than the little Celest. Meaning the bass is just not there, while what is there is refined and sculpted, I’ll take the sloppiness of the Celest any day of the week! While both the Dioko and Celest have timbre issues, that may be the biggest downside to the two IEMs, it’s strange in my experience to have such timbre with planar IEMs. The Celest is due to the BA, the Dioko.....I have no idea as to why? To me the Dioko has the sound of a girl with bad makeup!



I've tried around 8 of the current planar IEMs hypes, and they all generally have not so accurate timbral accuracy, compared to single DD types. I guess it is cause of the lightning quick transients and rapid decay they bring to the table, so acoustic instruments sound somewhat unnatural. 

But the planars (in general) beat the single DD IEMs in technicalities, transients and even treble extension, though perhaps they don't move bass air/decay that well as single DD types. The Tangzu Zetian Wu probably have the best timbre of the planar rivals, though it may not be the most technical of the lot.

Planar budget/MidFI IEMs have come a long way since the Tin P1 of a few years back, and in just a year, we saw them drop below $100 consistently. I do think that planar IEMs are currently not the finished article, but maybe in a few months' time, we will see them evolve and improve even further! Good time to be in this hobby!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> though perhaps they don't move bass air/decay that well as single DD types.



I don’t get the “planar bass not as good as DD” I remember both Final D8000 pro and Sundara slam my head like nothing else when listening to hotel California, so I always associate planar with good bass   A head-fier told me that S12 (modded) slams like DD but with planar speed.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> I don’t get the “planar bass not as good as DD” I remember both Final D8000 pro and Sundara slam my head like nothing else when listening to hotel California, so I always associate planar with good bass   A head-fier told me that S12 (modded) slams like DD but with planar speed.



Yes planar *headphones* sound much better in the bass than planar *IEMs*.

Hence, as alluded to, the planar IEMs have come a really long way this year, but my 2 cents it that they ain't the finished article, and there's still areas to improve - mostly in the timbre and perhaps bass. For sure though, most of the planar IEMs are kings in technicalities, compared to similarly priced single DD. So pros and cons among the different transducer types.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dsnuts said:


> Classic rock track I use for testing treble.  If there is a 8Khz emphasis. This track becomes unbearable. Treble for the Eagles are clean, well shaped, treble notes have some weight. Not the airiest trebles but I would take proper balancing for the treble vs airy if I had to choose between the two because you can have airy trebles and get all sorts of treble glare. No tizzy splashiness or grain in the trebles with 2 BAs on tap the definition of the treble is very good. Its not emphasized greater than the mids presence but it certainly isn't lacking in the treble department. Rock and metal sounds proper if not excellent due to the punchy bass lines of the eagle with clean trebles.
> 
> If I know your taste in treble presentations, you might want just a touch more treble from these but for balance heads these are excellent.
> 
> I have been telling you for years. You need to check out Tansio Mirai earphones. Tansio Mirai Sands I bet would become your TOTL if you heard it, I guarantee.



I just did cable rolling with the TSMR Land, with the....

ISN S8 4.4mm x 0.78 
Penon Audio CS819 4.4mm x 0.78
Penon OS133 4.4mm x 0.78 
Penon PAC480 4.4mm x 0.78
And...Hansound ZENTOO 4.4mm x 0.78

Winner is still the PAC480 is still IMO, the best, though amazing was the new-arraignment positioning of the CS819. Such CS819 sound could fully be interpreted as a thwarted midrange! Wild! The LAND allows you to perceive different cables!


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> It's out, *CCA CXS*,
> (1 DD, $18~$20)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...07FEXKGFk688K5Vu-0q5nTQPNQR9hesW-Mm7GPrVv5RvE
> 
> ...


Gah, the graph messed me up before. I thought the second post 1k bump was at 5k not 4k, this ain't gonna be an IEM for vocals but still a decent response.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> I don’t get the “planar bass not as good as DD” I remember both Final D8000 pro and Sundara slam my head like nothing else when listening to hotel California, so I always associate planar with good bass   A head-fier told me that S12 (modded) slams like DD but with planar speed.


If I could add 2 cents, the way it is, we as listeners get slightly confused. Reason being is we can latch-onto specific characteristics of planar IEM bass. And just like (with) a beautiful woman, become sidetracked as to reality. It’s that they are truly apples and oranges....and can’t be completely compared. The planar IEM offers that speed and corrective measures which a DD cannot touch, at least with today’s technology. The DD at times can be beefier and offer enhanced density, yet it is that transient bass response (per dollar) that has everyone knocking at the planar doorway!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Classic rock track I use for testing treble.  If there is a 8Khz emphasis. This track becomes unbearable. Treble for the Eagles are clean, well shaped, treble notes have some weight. Not the airiest trebles but I would take proper balancing for the treble vs airy if I had to choose between the two because you can have airy trebles and get all sorts of treble glare. No tizzy splashiness or grain in the trebles with 2 BAs on tap the definition of the treble is very good. Its not emphasized greater than the mids presence but it certainly isn't lacking in the treble department. Rock and metal sounds proper if not excellent due to the punchy bass lines of the eagle with clean trebles.
> 
> If I know your taste in treble presentations, you might want just a touch more treble from these but for balance heads these are excellent.
> 
> I have been telling you for years. You need to check out Tansio Mirai earphones. Tansio Mirai Sands I bet would become your TOTL if you heard it, I guarantee.



You're the third person who's recommended the Sands to me, so after all this time, you're figuring out my preferences. Cheers!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> aren’t campfire shells machined in US? Might be reverse-engineering more than stolen from factory. (Or campfire actually machines those shells in China and lies to us about it, thus the shells can be stollen *cue X-file theme*)
> 
> Reminds me of the fancy X3R chambers in IE900, stolen and reproduced in DIY units as well.



Doesn't Campfire just say their stuff is designed and assembled in the US? I guess I'm an idiot, but I always thought there components were manufactured by OEMs in China and shipped here for assmebly, tuning, QC, etc. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Sands in one-of-a-kind. Though you need the Penon PAC480 cable to make it all come together. There is a treble shelf that needs to be addressed, but just like a mixed drink, becomes both tasty and strong in the end. It’s just that such elixirs offer a progression into uncharted territory, at least in my experience, both the LAND and Sands are unique in a good way. Most likely tuned by the same team or individual? 


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You're the third person who's recommended the Sands to me, so after all this time, you're figuring out my preferences. Cheers!


----------



## Carpet

PhonoPhi said:


> The Celest bass is not there in resolution and dynamics compared to true planars (I have only Dioko and KZ HiFi one for comparison) by the very nature of the trade-off of the SPD design. A simple square coil can't do the job of an array of strong magnets
> 
> Celest is a very likeable and enjoyable IEM, mightily pushing the limits of $50 range for sure.


The simple square coil isn't supposed to do the job of any strong magnets. Other than as a weak electromagnet when current flows through it. The coil in the Celest still has an array of fixed magnets that it interacts with to move the flat (ie. planar) diaphragm.


----------



## Redcarmoose

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Doesn't Campfire just say their stuff is designed and assembled in the US? I guess I'm an idiot, but I always thought there components were manufactured by OEMs in China and shipped here for assmebly, tuning, QC, etc. Does anyone know for sure?


Yes, I have researched CA, and while it has been disclosed that one full build of an IEM was done in its entirety in China, it’s not something easy to figure out. Same as Nobel Audio, they admit that while parts come from all over the world, often they are assembled in the USA.

This is a gray area that USA manufacturing does not easily disclose, and if they do, it’s still a play on words. Most stuff is made in China though, I will say that. If it has a final assembly in the USA is another story?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I have researched CA, and while it has been disclosed that one full build of an IEM was done in its entirety in China, it’s not something easy to figure out. Same as Nobel Audio, they admit that while parts come from all over the world, often they are assembled in the USA.
> 
> This is a gray area that USA manufacturing does not easily disclose, and if they do, it’s still a play on words. Most stuff is made in China though, I will say that. If it has a final assembly in the USA is another story?



I just remember reading the paperwork from either my Andromedas or my Supermoons and it says in black and white "designed and assembled in Oregon/US." It didn't seem like they were hiding it at all to me. I agree with you that there are plenty of other companies that are less than forthcoming about this kinda thing.


----------



## Redcarmoose

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Doesn't Campfire just say their stuff is designed and assembled in the US? I guess I'm an idiot, but I always thought there components were manufactured by OEMs in China and shipped here for assmebly, tuning, QC, etc. Does anyone know for sure?


A joint venture between DROP and CA had it’s IEM fully built in China. Sorry forgot the model, it’s hard to remember every model!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I just remember reading the paperwork from either my Andromedas or my Supermoons and it says in black and white "designed and assembled in Oregon/US." It didn't seem like they were hiding it at all to me. I agree with you that there are plenty of other companies that are less than forthcoming about this kinda thing.


Please, again a play on words. Designed and assembled literally means the parts were made in China. Doesn’t it? Truly I look at it as a benefit, made in China!


----------



## Dsnuts

It is well known CA used Bellsing BAs. Some great sounding ones too.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> A joint venture between DROP and CA had it’s IEM fully built in China. Sorry forgot the model, it’s hard to remember every model!



Weird. I know Drop sold/sells Campfire IEMs, but I didn't know they did a joint venture. I'll have to look that up. Do you happen to remember if it was any good?


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Doesn't Campfire just say their stuff is designed and assembled in the US? I guess I'm an idiot, but I always thought there components were manufactured by OEMs in China and shipped here for assmebly, tuning, QC, etc. Does anyone know for sure?



Or maybe I was thinking about 64 audio? I remember one or both of them mentioned that the shells are machined in US. At least there are videos of u18s production in US. 

Anyhow, doesn’t matter   If you want their stuffs, you buy. No other choice.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 31, 2022)

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/janonymous5150.560890/

What I mean by “joint-venture” is that the IEM was introduced as made by CA, but had those characteristics that you get with a Drop product, meaning it was not something you could ever specifically buy directly from CA. Like the HD6XX, though I don’t remember if it was different sounding or different looking, though it had a different name obviously......and throughly made in China.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I just remember reading the paperwork from either my Andromedas or my Supermoons and it says in black and white "designed and assembled in Oregon/US." It didn't seem like they were hiding it at all to me. I agree with you that there are plenty of other companies that are less than forthcoming about this kinda thing.


The Supermoon uses a Chinese built OEM driver most likely. I mean I could be wrong, but think about it? Why would you make an entire factory to make such a thing, when it (the factory) already exists in China?

It would take a video of the Ken Ball factory (with US workers) to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Carpet

Also remember that "assembled in" does not mean "all assembly was carried out in". If a company were meaning to mislead through misinformation (inconceivable in the US right?), then a company might chose to interpret putting on the eartips as "assembly". Hell, I'm sure there are companies that regard shrink-wrapping or applying a pricing sticker, as "assembly". I remember investigative reporting on cheap Pakistani surgical instruments. Offers were made to change "Made in..." branding to anything the customer wanted "Made in Sweden, of course Sir, let me just ring the factory!"


----------



## Redcarmoose

I remember before “Made In China” there was only “Made In Japan” and around 1970 it was considered cheep. Now things have twirled around to mean different things. For one KZ couldn’t probably keep QC the same as a small company, but KZ has individual models approaching 500,000 units at times.....just try and get your head around that! Truly there will always be QC issues with that level of output, yet just look at what you get now for the money! The sound!


Carpet said:


> Also remember that "assembled in" does not mean "all assembly was carried out in". If a company were meaning to mislead through misinformation (inconceivable in the US right?), then a company might chose to interpret putting on the eartips as "assembly". Hell, I'm sure there are companies that regard shrink-wrapping or applying a pricing sticker, as "assembly". I remember investigative reporting on cheap Pakistani surgical instruments. Offers were made to change "Made in..." branding to anything the customer wanted "Made in Sweden, of course Sir, let me just ring the factory!"


Personally I really could care less where stuff is made! It’s the sound that matters!


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> Also remember that "assembled in" does not mean "all assembly was carried out in". If a company were meaning to mislead through misinformation (inconceivable in the US right?), then a company might chose to interpret putting on the eartips as "assembly". Hell, I'm sure there are companies that regard shrink-wrapping or applying a pricing sticker, as "assembly". I remember investigative reporting on cheap Pakistani surgical instruments. Offers were made to change "Made in..." branding to anything the customer wanted "Made in Sweden, of course Sir, let me just ring the factory!"


True,
it could be the IEM itself is build in USA with parts from china tough if this is whats happen, they will use "made in USA" 
OR it could be the iem is already built in china, they just assembled the packaging


----------



## Redcarmoose

$16.50 USD
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tangzu-waner-s-g?variant=43530411180249


----------



## Mrcrunch08

Redcarmoose said:


> I challenge anyone to not tell me the Celest has planar IEM bass.


I would definitely argue against the Celest having "planar IEM bass". Don't get me wrong, I have fallen in love with the Celest and it has become my most used iem the past couple weeks. With that said, the bass reminds me of a subwoofer in a car or more specifically a sub with a passive radiator. It just doesn't have the speed I get from my planar iems. The bass sounds like it is coming from a much larger speaker and unlike any other iem I have tried. I can feel the pressure changes when bass hits further reminding me of an actual sub. It's just more of a full bodied rounder powerful bass compared to the tight almost sharp edged bass from the planar iems I have. It also seems to distort when under powered which I don't really notice on planar iems. I still love the thing and think anyone who enjoys the Mele has to give the Celest a try. Imo it's a hip hop heads' dream and fixes some of the faults of the Mele.


----------



## WAON303

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Doesn't Campfire just say their stuff is designed and assembled in the US? I guess I'm an idiot, but I always thought there components were manufactured by OEMs in China and shipped here for assmebly, tuning, QC, etc. Does anyone know for sure?





Redcarmoose said:


> $16.50 USD
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tangzu-waner-s-g?variant=43530411180249


Saw the graph on HBB's YT video.

I don't think you can do better for 17 bucks.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

Mrcrunch08 said:


> I would definitely argue against the Celest having "planar IEM bass". Don't get me wrong, I have fallen in love with the Celest and it has become my most used iem the past couple weeks. With that said, the bass reminds me of a subwoofer in a car or more specifically a sub with a passive radiator. It just doesn't have the speed I get from my planar iems. The bass sounds like it is coming from a much larger speaker and unlike any other iem I have tried. I can feel the pressure changes when bass hits further reminding me of an actual sub. It's just more of a full bodied rounder powerful bass compared to the tight almost sharp edged bass from the planar iems I have. It also seems to distort when under powered which I don't really notice on planar iems. I still love the thing and think anyone who enjoys the Mele has to give the Celest a try. Imo it's a hip hop heads' dream and fixes some of the faults of the Mele.


Glad you’re onboard for the Celest’s charms, truly an unexpected surprise this year for me. .....nothing like it looks on the outside to be?


----------



## Surf Monkey

r31ya said:


> True,
> it could be the IEM itself is build in USA with parts from china tough if this is whats happen, they will use "made in USA"
> OR it could be the iem is already built in china, they just assembled the packaging



I’ve been to Campfire’s fab shop. They do make and assemble many of their IEMs here in Portland.


----------



## Tzennn

Is this new ?


----------



## Mrcrunch08 (Nov 1, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Glad you’re onboard for the Celest’s charms, truly an unexpected surprise this year for me. .....nothing like it looks on the outside to be?


Looking at that graph doesn't excite me much. That SPD 2.0 seems to drop off hard after 13-14khz. I don't know how much that will actually matter but what makes it more complete than the Mele for me is the treble. I was really hoping the next iem with a SPD would have removed the ba like this new one does but added a small 7mm dynamic for the upper mids and treble. The way the voice coil is attached is not precise enough for controlled high frequencies imo. Even the voice coil of the pics shown in this thread is off center. Idk, I hope I am wrong but unless they step their qc way up distortion might be an issue with this new SPD iem.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mrcrunch08 said:


> Looking at that graph doesn't excite me much. That SPD 2.0 seems to drop off hard after 13-14khz. I don't know how much that will actually matter but what makes it more complete than the Mele for me is the treble. I was really hoping the next iem with a SPD would have removed the ba like this new one does but added a small 7mm dynamic for the upper mids and treble. The way the voice coil is attached is not precise enough for controlled high frequencies imo. Even the voice coil of the pics shown in this thread is off center. Idk, I hope I am wrong but unless they step their qc way up distortion might be an issue with this new SPD iem.


We still don't know the price either. I'm guessing under $99?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-timeless-ae*
*7HZ Timeless AE*
*New 14.2mm Planar HiFi In-ear Earphone*



    Adopts Double-sided Array N52 Magnet and Ultra-thin Diaphragm
    Stunning Blue Color Theme
    CNC Aluminum Shell
    3-in-1 Upgrade Cable with Standard 0.78mm 2-pin Interface
    Lightweight and Comfortable
*PRODUCT PRICE
$259.00 USD Sale price $239.00 USD


*


*This is one I want to try!*

_Free shipping and one year warranty when you order from Linsoul
Linsoul website: https://www.linsoul.com/
Linsoul Aliexpress Store: https://ddaudio.aliexpress.com/store/2894006
Linsoul USA Amazon Store link: https://www.amazon.com/s?i=merchant-items&me=A267P2DT104U3C_


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I just remember reading the paperwork from either my Andromedas or my Supermoons and it says in black and white "designed and assembled in Oregon/US." It didn't seem like they were hiding it at all to me. I agree with you that there are plenty of other companies that are less than forthcoming about this kinda thing.


Designed and assembled does not mean the parts and shells were made in the U.S. By that phrase, they are not. Designs are on a computer in Oregon and then emailed to a manufacturer in Asia. Parts made in Asia, then shipped to Oregon where they are "assembled".


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> *https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-timeless-ae*
> *7HZ Timeless AE*
> *New 14.2mm Planar HiFi In-ear Earphone*
> 
> ...


I'm listening to the original Timeless thru an amp via my Sony's. They sound fantastic and aren't lacking in many areas. Why on Earth would I cough up $239.00 for something that will have minor tuning adjustments? More treble? More holographic imaging? For $239 more? LOL


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Is this new ?





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm listening to the original Timeless thru an amp via my Sony's. They sound fantastic and aren't lacking in many areas. Why on Earth would I cough up $239.00 for something that will have minor tuning adjustments? More treble? More holographic imaging? For $239 more? LOL




The Timeless AE is basically a "PRO" version of the first Timeless. But this time they purportedly increased bass by 3 dB, smoothened the treble and added a modular cable (2.5/3.5/4.4 mm).

Minor "improvements" to milk the Timeless fans. Smells like a cash grab TBH.


----------



## Mrcrunch08

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm listening to the original Timeless thru an amp via my Sony's. They sound fantastic and aren't lacking in many areas. Why on Earth would I cough up $239.00 for something that will have minor tuning adjustments? More treble? More holographic imaging? For $239 more? LOL


Are there any driver pics for the current planars like the Timeless and S12? HBB claims those two along with two others actually use the same exact driver despite the size claims. Of course he provided zero proof besides showing a heat gun in his hand but if it is true what you said will probably be the best case scenario. It almost seems like the cable might be the only real selling point.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 1, 2022)

Timeless AE is overpriced.

This should be $200 max given it's 7hz's version of the S12 Pro.

Also, the Timeless didn't need more bass, all the tuning complaints I've seen are in regards to the uneven lower treble


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Timeless AE is overpriced.
> 
> This should be $220 max given it's 7hz's version of the S12 Pro.
> 
> Also, the Timeless didn't need more bass, all the tuning complaints I've seen are in regards to the uneven lower treble


The treble is indeed it's weakness. That and the mids are slightly recessed, but not enough to really make it an issue. The treble is a bit rolled off and uneven. The bass is just fine. Very good bass.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 1, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Designed and assembled does not mean the parts and shells were made in the U.S. By that phrase, they are not. Designs are on a computer in Oregon and then emailed to a manufacturer in Asia. Parts made in Asia, then shipped to Oregon where they are "assembled".



Depends. They prototype everything shell related on CNC machines in Portland. Some of the lines _are _made here, though I’m not sure which ones. As far as Asian sourced shells go, if the maker is using the same digital file and the same kind of CNC machines it really doesn’t matter whether it happens in the US or China as far as the end product is concerned. The parts actually sourced from China are drivers. As far as I know Campfire doesn’t manufacture any drivers here.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

Mrcrunch08 said:


> Are there any driver pics for the current planars like the Timeless and S12? HBB claims those two along with two others actually use the same exact driver despite the size claims. Of course he provided zero proof besides showing a heat gun in his hand but if it is true what you said will probably be the best case scenario. It almost seems like the cable might be the only real selling point.


Right, they keep making small adjustments to known and loved products as a quick guarantee of sales, much easier than to substantiate some new introduction. Yet we are all about the details, or else why would we not be happy with EarPods?

It’s always in the details. But as market saturation occurs on a global level there will always be thousands of people who never heard MK 1. So this new introduction of a dialed-in product goes to possibly guarantee those new buyers a possible better chance of liking it. Of course there is always the chance of the new product not being as good, and the old one classic. Yet we have typically seen a furthering of technology, especially with this planar business. Much of the time they learn from the modders what steps to take to introduce a new design. Yet as you know, many changes can’t be performed at home.

If it’s truly a mile better, we will have to see. Or just a variation of the exact same sound, only with spruced up packaging.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAG PANZER - AMPLE DESTRUCTION (1984)


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mrcrunch08 said:


> Are there any driver pics for the current planars like the Timeless and S12? HBB claims those two along with two others actually use the same exact driver despite the size claims. Of course he provided zero proof besides showing a heat gun in his hand but if it is true what you said will probably be the best case scenario. It almost seems like the cable might be the only real selling point.





WAON303 said:


> Timeless AE is overpriced.
> 
> This should be $200 max given it's 7hz's version of the S12 Pro.
> 
> Also, the Timeless didn't need more bass, all the tuning complaints I've seen are in regards to the uneven lower treble





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The treble is indeed it's weakness. That and the mids are slightly recessed, but not enough to really make it an issue. The treble is a bit rolled off and uneven. The bass is just fine. Very good bass.



Remember there are always those types who want the latest and greatest, even if it’s not much of an improvement. They simply like newness for the sake of newness. Make the shell a different color, and it sounds like a whole new IEM to them.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> The Supermoon uses a Chinese built OEM driver most likely. I mean I could be wrong, but think about it? Why would you make an entire factory to make such a thing, when it (the factory) already exists in China?
> 
> It would take a video of the Ken Ball factory (with US workers) to convince me otherwise.



You're misunderstanding me I think. I'm saying that I believe that Campfire has their components made in China and shipped to the US/Oregon for assembly and that they're pretty open and honest about that IME. I'm not sure why you're arguing with me since you clearly seem to think the same thing so I'm guessing we just had a miscommunication somewhere along the line.

No need for factory picture after all...😉


----------



## Redcarmoose

JAnonymous5150 said:


> You're misunderstanding me I think. I'm saying that I believe that Campfire has their components made in China and shipped to the US/Oregon for assembly and that they're pretty open and honest about that IME. I'm not sure why you're arguing with me since you clearly seem to think the same thing so I'm guessing we just had a miscommunication somewhere along the line.
> 
> No need for factory picture after all...😉


Sorry, I misunderstood you! Cheers!


----------



## Mrcrunch08

Redcarmoose said:


> Remember there are always those types who want the latest and greatest, even if it’s not much of an improvement. They simply like newness for the sake of newness. Make the shell a different color, and it sounds like a whole new IEM to them.


To be fair even the same iem can sound like a new iem given some of the differences I experienced purchasing second pairs of some of my iems for my kids. I hated the Mele so gave it to my son since he enjoyed it then just bought a second pair after hearing it might be discontinued and it is different than the first pair. I just recently experienced that with the Dioko too. I didn't understand all the comments about the lack of bass but when my daughter asked for a pair she didn't like hers and claimed it was different than my pair. It sounded noticeably different. So much so she was able to catch it off of the couple times she used my pair nearly a week before. They might as well just start making those outliers special editions if they are just going to do these minor changes. lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

Mrcrunch08 said:


> To be fair even the same iem can sound like a new iem given some of the differences I experienced purchasing second pairs of some of my iems for my kids. I hated the Mele so gave it to my son since he enjoyed it then just bought a second pair after hearing it might be discontinued and it is different than the first pair. I just recently experienced that with the Dioko too. I didn't understand all the comments about the lack of bass but when my daughter asked for a pair she didn't like hers and claimed it was different than my pair. It sounded noticeably different. So much so she was able to catch it off of the couple times she used my pair nearly a week before. They might as well just start making those outliers special editions if they are just going to do these minor changes. lol


I wouldn’t be surprised. Though the factual information here provided by subjective interpretations, is the vary fabric of Head-Fi. With that said, I have only heard one pair of Dioko IEMs. You do realize too, your daughter has better ears than us! Only she may not  able to conceptualize as well, she knows what bass is! I would suggest that the variation between IEMs of the same name is greater than we realize, yet everyone says the same thing about the Dioko in the end. About it’s timbre and about it’s lack of bass notes. The note weight is in trouble too. In fact, I found no possible way to remedy my pair, no amp, tips or cable helped bring it back from utter boredom!


----------



## r31ya

We have budget Oxygen via Hana v2
Then we got budget Hana v2 via Olina (se) 
Now we have budget olina via Wan'er?


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 1, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised. Though the factual information here provided by subjective interpretations, is the vary fabric of Head-Fi. With that said, I have only heard one pair of Dioko IEMs. You do realize too, your daughter has better ears than us! Only she may not  able to conceptualize as well, she knows what bass is! I would suggest that the variation between IEMs of the same name is greater than we realize, yet everyone says the same thing about the Dioko in the end. About it’s timbre and about it’s lack of bass notes. The note weight is in trouble too. In fact, I found no possible way to remedy my pair, no amp, tips or cable helped bring it back from utter boredom!



So I have a quick question, given what you've said here about the Dioko do you still stand by your 4.5 star review of it on head-fi or are these new, more negative feelings because your initial enthusiasm has been tempered over time?

I only ask because I was reading your comments and thought I remembered you and a few of the other reviewers that frequent this thread rating it pretty highly. At the time I was reading those reviews I had already resold the Diokos I ordered because I thought they were a very flawed set and I remember thinking that I must be crazy if so many popular/well reapected reviewers think so highly of it. Now that I'm reading your comments on it today, they seem much more in line with my own thoughts on the Dioko which got me wondering if you'd still rate it that highly. Just curious.

Edit: Spelling. Sorry, typing on my phone with big caveman thumbs.

P.S. The ThieAudio Excaliburs I just picked up are VERY good and I got a great deal. They sound exactly how I expected them to from having owned the Oracle.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 1, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Designed and assembled does not mean the parts and shells were made in the U.S. By that phrase, they are not. Designs are on a computer in Oregon and then emailed to a manufacturer in Asia. Parts made in Asia, then shipped to Oregon where they are "assembled".



You guys both misunderstood me. I believe they say that to point out that they have their parts made by OEMs in China and then assemble them here. I'm essentially agreeing with you and Red and not contradicting what you are saying here. I hope that clarifies.

Edit: I thought my original posts said that, but I'm sorry if they weren't clear. I just reread them though and I'm not sure how I could have said it differently.


----------



## Mrcrunch08

JAnonymous5150 said:


> So I have a quick question, given what you've said here about the Dioko do you still stand by your 4.5 star review of it on head-fi or are these new, more negative feelings because your initial enthusiasm has been tenpered over time?
> 
> I only ask because I was reading your comments and thought I remembered you and a few of the other reviewers that frequent this thread rating it pretty highly. At the time I was reading those reviews I had already resold the Diokos I ordered because I thought they were a very flawed set and I remember thinking that I must be crazy if so many popular/well reapected reviewers think so highly of it. Now that I'm reading your comments on it today, they seem much more in line with my own thoughts on the Dioko which got me wondering if you'd still rate it that highly. Just curious.


I still stand by my opinion for my pair. I probably wouldn't have been so impressed if I got the pair my daughter did first though. I would have found the bass lacking but my opinion of it's technicalities for the price would remain the same. I still feel both are well worth the price and class leading in some areas. I don't think I would have been as enthusiastic but I can't say for certain. Like I mentioned, the Dioko wasn't the only time I heard two of the same headphones or iems sound a little different. It just seems to be something I experienced more with iems than I have with headphones. Unit variation is real and without being able to graph both I have no way of knowing if the pair I have is the anomaly or if it's my daughters. I had the same experience with the Mele and others. With the Mele the difference seemed to impact the technicalities while it was more a slight frequency difference with the Dioko.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> ThieAudio Andromedas



Lol what?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> So I have a quick question, given what you've said here about the Dioko do you still stand by your 4.5 star review of it on head-fi or are these new, more negative feelings because your initial enthusiasm has been tenpered over time?
> 
> I only ask because I was reading your comments and thought I remembered you and a few of the other reviewers that frequent this thread rating it pretty highly. At the time I was reading those reviews I had already resold the Diokos I ordered because I thought they were a very flawed set and I remember thinking that I must be crazy if so many popular/well reapected reviewers think so highly of it. Now that I'm reading your comments on it today, they seem much more in line with my own thoughts on the Dioko which got me wondering if you'd still rate it that highly. Just curious.


My review stands as factual representation of my thoughts. And if you read it vary carefully you will note that, yes for $99, it’s OK. While my subjective ideas are about the three concerns, 1 Bass, 2 Note Weight and 3 Timbre were outlined as the main issues when the review was first posted. And again I have tried to like it more, by revisiting it again and again, even trying various amps, cables and IEM ear-tips. My score is based on sound value per dollar spent. The score is about correct, but I’m also considering those who maybe will want the vocal centric signature that it contains? Also more IEMs have come!

 But if you read every word I wrote, the issues at hand are blatant, and spelled out with-out confusion in my review. In fact the Salnotes Zero was a review I wrote right before it, and surprise, surprise I gave the Zero better marks........and it ends my preference as far as IEMs go. Yep, I will take the  $19.99 Zero over the Dioko $99.00 anytime. I wrote the Zero review before the Dioko, and will explain now.....while the Dioko is not a bad IEM, it’s not great, though it may be great as a gateway into planar vile? Remember the Celest hadn’t come out yet. I rate the Dioko below the Celest too. Actually......no, I don’t read other reviewers thoughts on the Dioko as high in regards to the musicality? I’m pretty sure my thoughts are not singular in style. But remember this whole hobby is gray, where some see it as a shade closer to white and others see the progress of new IEMs as having a response closer to a shade of black. No, the Dioko is not that popular or held in that high of regard among reviewers! It’s just a window into planar traits, that while less sloppy than the Celest, I would rather have the Celest. The Celest has more soul, where the Dioko is rather heartless. So maybe my ideas as to the Dioko have changed a little, more stuff has come out, I found out about the $50 more Zetain Wu, which would be my ultimate Planar IEM purchase!

Edit:
While studying the shape of the Dioko, in hindsight....it’s probably a worse form-factor than estimated in my review. Meaning I can only get correct fit with a single pair of ear-tips......that’s the way it’s always been for me. I wonder what I would have done with-out those ear-tips? I have a lot of ear-tips. At times I use 8 different pairs of favorite ear-tips with an IEM.

I think my opinion on the look and shape has diminished since (the review) due to having gone on to further read of people’s experiences with the shape? Believe me, I normally don’t have fit issues, I can fit most IEMs, but the Dioko has a wedge of glass adding a counter-weight which causes an off-hanging phenomenon. The weight is not close to the ear?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Lol what?



LOL fixed! Can you tell I was writing about the Andros in a PM just before attempting to gush about my Excaliburs? 😂


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> LOL fixed! Can you tell I was writing about the Andros in a PM just before attempting to gush about my Excaliburs? 😂



Looking forward for your impressions. That IEM is almost non-existent as far as the community goes.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Redcarmoose said:


> My review stands as factual representation of my thoughts. And if you read it vary carefully you will note that, yes for $99, it’s OK. While my subjective ideas are about the three concerns, 1 Bass, 2 Note Weight and 3 Timbre were outlined as the main issues when the review was first posted. And again I have tried to like it more, by revisiting it again and again, even trying various amps, cables and IEM ear-tips. My score is based on sound value per dollar spent. The score is about correct, but I’m also considering those who maybe will want the vocal centric signature that it contains? Also more IEMs have come!
> 
> But if you read every word I wrote, the issues at hand are blatant, and spelled out with-out confusion in my review. In fact the Salnotes Zero was a review I wrote right before it, and surprise, surprise I gave the Zero better marks........and it ends my preference as far as IEMs go. Yep, I will take the  $19.99 Zero over the Dioko $99.00 anytime. I wrote the Zero review before the Dioko, and will explain now.....while the Dioko is not a bad IEM, it’s not great, though it may be great as a gateway into planar vile? Remember the Celest hadn’t come out yet. I rate the Dioko below the Celest too. Actually......no, I don’t read other reviewers thoughts on the Dioko as high in regards to the musicality? I’m pretty sure my thoughts are not singular in style. But remember this whole hobby is gray, where some see it as a shade closer to white and others see the progress of new IEMs as having a response closer to a shade of black. No, the Dioko is not that popular or held in that high of regard among reviewers! It’s just a window into planar traits, that while less sloppy than the Celest, I would rather have the Celest. The Celest has more soul, where the Dioko is rather heartless. So maybe my ideas as to the Dioko have changed a little, more stuff has come out, I found out about the $50 more Zetain Wu, which would be my ultimate Planar IEM purchase!



Yeah, I remember reading it and I remember you bringing up these issues. You just seemed to be more critical of them here than in your review so I was wondering if your rating had changed. That's all. I definitely wasn't trying to call you out in any way. It just occurred to me that if I had only read your comments on this thread today, I never would have guessed they were being made by the same guy who gave the Diokos a 4.5. I get what you're saying though and FWIW the upside is that I enjoy and respect your opinions enough to read and remember your reviews. That has to count for something right? 😉🍻


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, I remember reading it and I remember you bringing up these issues. You just seemed to be more critical of them here than in your review so I was wondering if your rating had changed. That's all. I definitely wasn't trying to call you out in any way. It just occurred to me that if I had only read your comments on this thread today, I never would have guessed they were being made by the same guy who gave the Diokos a 4.5. I get what you're saying though and FWIW the upside is that I enjoy and respect your opinions enough to read and remember your reviews. That has to count for something right? 😉🍻


Well the farther we get from the review time, the more planar IEMs emerge. Then a clear picture of the Dioko relationship reality starts to form. Meaning it’s incredibly detailed for the money and still is. It’s just that the detail comes with baggage. Look how many more planars have come out since the Dioko in the short time since introduction! So in a way, the more planar IEMs we experience, the more relative our thoughts. Slightly?

In simple words “the Zetain Wu” destroyed the Dioko!

And....the Wu is only $134.10 USD now!

The Dioko is $84.15 USD now!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Looking forward for your impressions. That IEM is almost non-existent as far as the community goes.



I know and it's a shame. I have owned or own the Monarch OG, Monarch Mk2, the Oracles, and now the Excaliburs and I think the Excaliburs are a very engaging set that I think actually has superior technical performance than the Oracles from memory anyways. I think because it has the slightly v shaped tuning a lot of the audiophile crowd likes to say that it must somehow be worse. I, on the other hand, think it holds its own with its siblings very tidily. I'll save any more in depth impressions for another time when I have had more listening time with the Excaliburs since I just got them on Saturday.

The upshot of them being overlooked is that you can find them for very reasonable prices on the used market on the rare-ish occasions when they pop up. It seems that those who do enjoy them tend to hang on to them, at least so far. Until I scored these I had been keeping an eye out for a set for months since I sold my Oracles with the intention of picking up a pair of these. So far they seem well worth the wait.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 1, 2022)

For the first time, this year I'll skip black friday deals. There was a post here or in another thread talking about the crazy amount of IEMs released under sub 100 which doesn't bring any wow effect. And I agree with that. I've been chasing some sets which received good feedbacks and I went for TSMR Land in second hand market.

I'll contradict with myself by saying this but I'm tired of dealing with budget priced ones. It used to be nice but now, there are too many releases. My preference went from having more to having a few that sounds really good.

I remember the posts of people here who went down the same road. I was saying I enjoy discovering. Some folks might remember that I was sharing new impressions very often here. However, in time you get more matured and understand that these companies crazily pumping the market, trying to make people hyped and go for another new set. They play with the very tricky side of the human psychology, impulsiveness or the impulsive urge that comes with fomo.


I'm sorry but it got out of control this year. It's too much. It's really too much. I used to see a new type of driver storming the market every year and every company was trying to grab a bite from the market pie. I'm excluding some rare companies like KZ. They were always focusing on the budget and releasing more often. They got more crazy also but I just don't take them as strange as I'm used to their 'pile them high sell them cheap' strategy.

Now companies rushes like crazy to release new IEMs. They're scared to miss it and we see mistakes more often than before (filter issues, wrong tunings, qc problems etc.). Even from the companies like Moondrop for example. It's nice to see them making their own planar driver rather than just purchasing an planar driver from another producer, making it slightly different or adding different modes making it unbearably bright to differentiate themselves a little. It's also good to see Moondrop will send replacement. But why the rush? Well, you know the answer. Maybe it's better to wait a little longer. Maybe it's good to ask some experts. Send them the set and ask for a honest feedback. Give them all the allowance to criticize your IEMs so that you'll know your mistake and don't make your customers victimized while holding their money.

I also see lots of collaborations. Too many that it lost its unique value. Tuning an iem by a collaborator is just telling the company 'hey look this is my target, tune it somehow close to it and I'll be fine with getting my money'. It's not even perfectly fitting their self claimed target. We saw more bass than their target, brighter, or darker ones. It's funny that it's usually the case that they get their money not from each sale but just in one payment. If the company says 'Look! You'll earn if this goes well. If not, I lose and you lose. So, let's make sth truly good'. I'm not saying that all collaborations are like this. There are good ones. There are probably different agreements. But I'm looking at the bigger picture.


Another thing: The graphs rule the market. The pure nature of drivers is forgotten. Single DD, Planar, any kind of hybrid Tribid... All are being forced to an target. For example, giving an elevation in the ultra high end to a single DD might increase its air and might sound just fine but that may not be the case for a planar driver that may sound harsher from it's design structure. It might be even the case for the same type drivers but different brands. Take BAs. I don't wanna mention the brands. A boost in the treble might be handled just fine by one type BA meanwhile making the another thin, metallic sounding. This goes like this forever. Giving the responsibility to a piezo but tuning it the same way as BA might add spices to the timbre...


What's tuning? What does an acoustic engineer do in the company while tuning the iem? What does an reviewer do while tuning the iem? You might say their expertise is limited. Of course, that's true. However, there are questions :

Do they  give long listening sessions?
Do they compare back and forth between the another really successful IEM which is exactly in the same price range?
Do they want to compete? For me this is really important. They avoid doing this. Everyone is trying not to hurt another. Just grab a piece from the market and that's fine.

On the other hand, customers are reading reviews like crazy thinking which one is to go. And agree or not, each of them just slightly different in their price bracket literally offering not much of a difference. Collaborations doesn't mean much anymore and going for a non-collaborative IEM won't be a big mistake.

Eventually, companies are not stupid. They'll not target the market which is lower than the audio quality that their IEMs give of course. They'll disturb slightly maybe.

It's nice to see the competition. It's nice to see more offers. But seeing too many releases, even from the same company itself for the same price range will make them hesitant.

Maybe you heard/read about the experiment on the customers. They put three different flavors of a product on the shelves. The customer comes, easily chooses one, and leaves. The problem starts when they put 20 different flavors. The customers comes and struggles which one to buy eventually ending up not purchasing any of them. This experiment may not be applicable on every aspect of the sales of course. A person might know what's their absolute favorite. However, if you look at the general result, you see the sales drop.

It's in nature of human.

It's hesitancy/doubtfulness... And it freezes...

And the customer is smart, he/she will wait...


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Looking forward for your impressions. That IEM is almost non-existent as far as the community goes.


Don't know why this IEM was forgotten in favor of the Oracle?

Crinacle featured the Excalibur in his EST IEM shootout, you'd think this shoutout would garner some interest.


----------



## o0genesis0o

brsdrgn said:


> For the first time, this year I'll skip black friday deals. There was a post here or in another thread talking about the crazy amount of IEMs released under sub 100 which doesn't bring any wow effect. And I agree with that. I've been chasing some sets which received good feedbacks and I went for TSMR Land in second hand market.
> 
> I'll contradict with myself by saying this but I'm tired of dealing with budget priced ones. It used to be nice but now, there are too many releases. My preference went from having more to having a few that sounds really good.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, mate! 

I looked at 11.11 of Hifigo, Linsoul, and Shenzhen audio this morning. And then I looked at the non-deal stuffs to see if anything new. And you know what? For the first time I didn’t feel super compelled to buy anything for review, at least in the budget range. That’s why I tend to say that @Redcarmoose is an unusual guy for being able to keep that enthusiasm level when having access to so many IEMs.

I did see a sweet deal of Oracle Mk2 + a portable dac/amp for 899 though. 

Oh well, Vietnamese has a saying “the market is still crowded without your aunt”. The market seems to go strong and would adjust itself anyway. 

Meanwhile, stay tuned for Smabat M4, Hidizs XO, and (possibly) Fiio JD7 review from me (shameless publicity   )


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> For the first time, this year I'll skip black friday deals. There was a post here or in another thread talking about the crazy amount of IEMs released under sub 100 which doesn't bring any wow effect. And I agree with that. I've been chasing some sets which received good feedbacks and I went for TSMR Land in second hand market.
> 
> I'll contradict with myself by saying this but I'm tired of dealing with budget priced ones. It used to be nice but now, there are too many releases. My preference went from having more to having a few that sounds really good.
> 
> ...


While IEMs still reflect a value to dollar ratio, at times (if you relate) the signature can take on endearing traits. And while nothing is perfect, some IEMs are more perfect towards your listening goals. Still I’m shy as to referring an IEM, though the 7Hz Salnotes Zero is pretty incredible for the money!

Now only $16.99!

Much of this is random, meaning it’s pointless to over analyze the process. Though that’s what I do, is analyze the response....hearing is independent and individual for the listener. Meaning value is subjective and totally dependent on what you are looking for. It’s better to judge stuff in comparison to a 5 year progress model maybe, that way the real winners can be seen?


----------



## Redcarmoose

brsdrgn said:


> For the first time, this year I'll skip black friday deals. There was a post here or in another thread talking about the crazy amount of IEMs released under sub 100 which doesn't bring any wow effect. And I agree with that. I've been chasing some sets which received good feedbacks and I went for TSMR Land in second hand market.
> 
> I'll contradict with myself by saying this but I'm tired of dealing with budget priced ones. It used to be nice but now, there are too many releases. My preference went from having more to having a few that sounds really good.
> 
> ...





o0genesis0o said:


> Totally agree, mate!
> 
> I looked at 11.11 of Hifigo, Linsoul, and Shenzhen audio this morning. And then I looked at the non-deal stuffs to see if anything new. And you know what? For the first time I didn’t feel super compelled to buy anything for review, at least in the budget range. That’s why I tend to say that @Redcarmoose is an unusual guy for being able to keep that enthusiasm level when having access to so many IEMs.
> 
> ...


The fact is these purchases create an endorphin response similar to drugs. The better the package, the better the design and the stronger you identify with the signature, the stronger that “hit” response, only to come down for another hit, with a new supply showing up in the mail. This should be illegal almost!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> While IEMs still reflect a value to dollar ratio, at times (if you relate) the signature can take on endearing traits. And while nothing is perfect, some IEMs are more perfect towards your listening goals. Still I’m shy as to referring an IEM, though the 7Hz Salnotes Zero is pretty incredible for the money!
> 
> Now only $16.99!
> 
> Much of this is random, meaning it’s pointless to over analyze the process. Though that’s what I do, is analyze the response....hearing is independent and individual for the listener. Meaning value is subjective and totally dependent on what you are looking for. It’s better to judge stuff in comparison to a 5 year progress model maybe, that way the real winners can be seen?


Assuming for a minute that I haven't filled Santa's sack yet... And going so far as to assume that I can't be bothered trying to navigate AliExpress in the first hours of the sale (with a couple of billion others)...

Who has that price on Salnotes Zero?


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> The fact is these purchases create an endorphin response similar to drugs. The better the package, the better the design and the stronger you identify with the signature, the stronger that “hit” response, only to come down for another hit, with a new supply showing up in the mail. This should be illegal almost!


What about discrete meetings to deliver little bags of audio titbits. I'm sure that looks dodgy as hell too!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Assuming for a minute that I haven't filled Santa's sack yet... And going so far as to assume that I can't be bothered trying to navigate AliExpress in the first hours of the sale (with a couple of billion others)...
> 
> Who has that price on Salnotes Zero?


It’s 26% off! 

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/7hz-salnotes-zero


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)

Carpet said:


> What about discrete meetings to deliver little bags of audio titbits. I'm sure that looks dodgy as hell too!


Literally my first Head-Fi meet, and there was this table....back in 2009/10 I thought IEMs were dumb. And the table was full of people quietly going about their business, they could care less to try any of the “big toys”........lol. Little did I know, someday I would become one of “THEM”!

“ to deliver little bags of audio titbits “ Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know if smb shared this before.

NiceHCK has just joined the chat with a planar. 


NiceHCK F1















There's a possibility to change the tuning with replaceable tuning filters. Driver seems familiar with its size. 








Pricing at 150$. At least this for EU. They seem to give discount coupons which should bring the price down.

The link :
https://a.aliexpress.com/_EzBh4qt


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 1, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Don't know why this IEM was forgotten in favor of the Oracle?
> 
> Crinacle featured the Excalibur in his EST IEM shootout, you'd think this shoutout would garner some interest.



Maybe due to Resolve from headphone.com? I remember a video (not sure if it is from him) talking about Oracle and Excalibur (or another pair of ThieAudio stuffs?). The whole video was spent on the other IEM, and Excalibur got a minute or two of attention with lukewarm reception. That’s how I have the perception that Excalibur is meh. 



brsdrgn said:


> I don't know if smb shared this before.
> 
> NiceHCK has just joined the chat with a planar.
> 
> ...



Nice! The black filters are interesting. The tuning looks very JH Audio (”stadium-like soundstage with fuzzy analog sound”?). The gold filters might be too much (stellaris-like?), but the treble seems tamed enough.


----------



## Vonbuddy

A note on the Linsoul sale.  They mislisted the Bluetooth version of the latest Aune dac.  I informed them about it after I purchased it.  I received an email this morning that I would have to pay the difference if I wanted to get the dac.  In our country customers do not have to pay for store errors.  I was told to pay an extra 25 dollars if I wanted the dac.  That is not a lot, but it is the principal of the thing.  Others may have already purchased it at the error price.  I report the error and they want me to pay after already making the purchase.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 1, 2022)

Xinhs (probaly not) "Olina" big sale from 250$ to 35$




With a very low quality graph



Link Here if anyone interested
edit: link fixed (thanks man )


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Tzennn said:


> Xinhs (probaly not) "Olina" big sale from 250$ to 35$
> 
> With a very low quality graph
> 
> Link Here if anyone interested


Fixed link


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> We have budget Oxygen via Hana v2
> Then we got budget Hana v2 via Olina (se)
> Now we have budget olina via Wan'er?


Is KATO also that sig?

Thats what I was expecting KZ/CCA to do (someday, maybe). Tangzu aces in design and accessories too. The best of it is that they could go brrrr in price but decided to price fairly a single dynamic driver. Guess everyone wants to dethrone Salnotes Zero now lol

By the way, TRN MT3 can be the bassier king of that price range? It seems... overlooked


----------



## ian91 (Nov 1, 2022)

r31ya said:


> We have budget Oxygen via Hana v2
> Then we got budget Hana v2 via Olina (se)
> Now we have budget olina via Wan'er?



There is a lot of this going on right now. Manufacturers have caught on to these tunings as being 'well received' and everyone and their mother is releasing their reshelled/minor revisions of 'safe'/'sensible' (which isn't inherently a bad thing). 

I'll be sitting this 11.11 out. I've had my fill of competitive budget sets and there's nothing ground breaking to entice me in mid-fi. For now my focus is on earbuds as I feel comparatively you usually get a more authentic timbre and certainly more spacious staging. That might change if/when new tech entices me back (not sure I'm a fan of planar IEMs). A DD supported by 'proper' BC or maybe affordable AMT? 

I'm not sure we're in a golden age for IEMs yet, and having heard most driver configs I'm happy to watch and wait for while.


----------



## 4ceratops

KokushiTsumo said:


> Fixed link


So this really made me laugh. These IEMs certainly never cost more than $50, let alone $250. I see what some serious-faced Chinese sellers try to advertise during "discounts" as perverse humor...


----------



## 4ceratops (Nov 1, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Xinhs (probaly not) "Olina" big sale from 250$ to 35$
> 
> With a very low quality graph
> 
> ...


So this really made me laugh. These IEMs certainly never cost more than $50, let alone $250. I see what some serious-faced Chinese sellers try to advertise during "discounts" as perverse humor...


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 1, 2022)

After all the discount and coupons, Olina SE is sitting in my cart for me to pay $60.74, do you guys think it's a big upgrade over T3 Plus and Salenotes Zero? I'm also read/watched reviews of Topaz ($57) but Topaz's upper mids and treble look very recessed.
Tin Hifi T2 DLC will cost around $26 and someone on Facebook said it's better than Olina OG.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Vonbuddy said:


> A note on the Linsoul sale.  They mislisted the Bluetooth version of the latest Aune dac.  I informed them about it after I purchased it.  I received an email this morning that I would have to pay the difference if I wanted to get the dac.  In our country customers do not have to pay for store errors.  I was told to pay an extra 25 dollars if I wanted the dac.  That is not a lot, but it is the principal of the thing.  Others may have already purchased it at the error price.  I report the error and they want me to pay after already making the purchase.  Am I wrong?



Say no


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 1, 2022)

ian91 said:


> There is a lot of this going on right now. Manufacturers have caught on to these tunings as being 'well received' and everyone and their mother is releasing their reshelled/minor revisions of 'safe'/'sensible' (which isn't inherently a bad thing).
> 
> I'll be sitting this 11.11 out. I've had my fill of competitive budget sets and there's nothing ground breaking to entice me in mid-fi. For now my focus is on earbuds as I feel comparatively you usually get a more authentic timbre and certainly more spacious staging. That might change if/when new tech entices me back (not sure I'm a fan of planar IEMs). A DD supported by 'proper' BC or maybe affordable AMT?
> 
> I'm not sure we're in a golden age for IEMs yet, and having heard most driver configs I'm happy to watch and wait for while.


Buds are great indeed. Unfortunately, my music listening is mainly related to commute and gym, so they are not in my interest. I'd go for buds the day my AKG home buddy doesnt work anymore tho.

For experienced audiophiles anything now is not groundbreaking, but its a golden age for audiophile beginners. Chi-fi competition and current inflation is forcing prices to go down for sale attractivity. Its basically the opposite of last year when Fiio and Dunu were hyperbolic in the single DD craze. Now some brands are trying to do budget in things Moondrop and Tanchjim only do mid-fi. Its the most welcoming bang for buck in the audio hobbyist market.

Dongles too are now with great product variety and price reducing tendencies. So yeah, its not a breakthrough arc in technology but it is for better affordability, especially in mobile audio.


----------



## Vonbuddy

InvisibleInk said:


> Say no


I thought about it.  The price is still very good.  Just do not like how it was handled.  No is an option.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The our first review of the week we look at the high-end FAudio Mezzo LE universal InEar. An article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/faudio-mezzo-le-review/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Carpet said:


> Who has that price on Salnotes Zero?


Actually, in many Asian countries like India, Bangladesh etc. these cost $17.5 without sale per current exchange rates so this makes Linsoul sale or any other non-Ali sale even more redundant or not even a sale to be honest. But that's how these sales are becoming of late, sadly.


----------



## RCracer777

Had these beauties come in today


----------



## JAnonymous5150

RCracer777 said:


> Had these beauties come in today



Nice! Get to listening so we can get some impressions. 😉


----------



## Dsnuts

RCracer777 said:


> Had these beauties come in today


As a long time SA6 fan. I have to admit I am a little jelly!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

In regards to being held to your thoughts and feelings on an initial review, I used to do reviews with review units etc, but I don't anymore. I just do quick observations and comparisons. The reason is that the goal posts move for pretty much any opinion of an IEM over time. Especially when you compare and contrast. So many people will bring up your old reviews and posts and try and use them against you if you oh so dare to change your opinion on a particular pair of gear. For instance, you might get a IEM has at first listen has decent bass to you. It might even appear to be great bass to your ears at the time of judgement. Then later, you get a similar pair or a pair from another company, and the bass turns out to not be so great in comparison to the newer or retuned pair. So where initially that pair had a 4 out of 5 bass rating, in hindsight, it might be a 3 out of 5. Sound is fluid, and the opinion could very well change based on advancements. Sound is not static. This is why so many older sets are ignored or fall out into oblivion, even though 5-10 years ago they were rated as top of the line or groundbreaking. Nowadays, even though they should still be considered as such, the community won't go back and buy them, because the newest thing "has to be better". This makes sound fluid and not static. So in defense of these reviewers who might change their minds about the sound of gear...it's because it's a fluid situation. The community makes it such. I stand by many of my old reviews, and I would change my view on a number of them as well. Case in point, the treble in the Wu is really tasteful and resolving. Then I listen with my UE500 or the Sennheiser IE800 and I realize, compared to a well tuned DD, it's not so resolving or timbre accurate. So my opinion is fluid.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> While IEMs still reflect a value to dollar ratio, at times (if you relate) the signature can take on endearing traits. And while nothing is perfect, some IEMs are more perfect towards your listening goals. Still I’m shy as to referring an IEM, though the 7Hz Salnotes Zero is pretty incredible for the money!
> 
> Now only $16.99!
> 
> Much of this is random, meaning it’s pointless to over analyze the process. Though that’s what I do, is analyze the response....hearing is independent and individual for the listener. Meaning value is subjective and totally dependent on what you are looking for. It’s better to judge stuff in comparison to a 5 year progress model maybe, that way the real winners can be seen?


The issue I have with the Salnotes Zero is that it played pretty MEH on most of my daps, even amped, but for some reason, there is a beautiful synergy with my Cowon J that makes them shine in a way they do not with all my other players. Thru my Cowon, the Salnotes Zero are a true pleasure at $20.00.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ian91 said:


> There is a lot of this going on right now. Manufacturers have caught on to these tunings as being 'well received' and everyone and their mother is releasing their reshelled/minor revisions of 'safe'/'sensible' (which isn't inherently a bad thing).
> 
> I'll be sitting this 11.11 out. I've had my fill of competitive budget sets and there's nothing ground breaking to entice me in mid-fi. For now my focus is on earbuds as I feel comparatively you usually get a more authentic timbre and certainly more spacious staging. That might change if/when new tech entices me back (not sure I'm a fan of planar IEMs). A DD supported by 'proper' BC or maybe affordable AMT?
> 
> I'm not sure we're in a golden age for IEMs yet, and having heard most driver configs I'm happy to watch and wait for while.


I wholeheartedly agree, and I'm also sitting this one out.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ultrainferno said:


> The our first review of the week we look at the high-end FAudio Mezzo LE universal InEar. An article by @Aerosphere
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/faudio-mezzo-le-review/


Another startup with a $2,000 IEM? LOL I clicked and started to read the review and them my eyes came across the price and I just x'd out. HARD PASS.


----------



## PeacockObscura

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> In regards to being held to your thoughts and feelings on an initial review, I used to do reviews with review units etc, but I don't anymore. I just do quick observations and comparisons. The reason is that the goal posts move for pretty much any opinion of an IEM over time. Especially when you compare and contrast. So many people will bring up your old reviews and posts and try and use them against you if you oh so dare to change your opinion on a particular pair of gear. For instance, you might get a IEM has at first listen has decent bass to you. It might even appear to be great bass to your ears at the time of judgement. Then later, you get a similar pair or a pair from another company, and the bass turns out to not be so great in comparison to the newer or retuned pair. So where initially that pair had a 4 out of 5 bass rating, in hindsight, it might be a 3 out of 5. Sound is fluid, and the opinion could very well change based on advancements. Sound is not static. This is why so many older sets are ignored or fall out into oblivion, even though 5-10 years ago they were rated as top of the line or groundbreaking. Nowadays, even though they should still be considered as such, the community won't go back and buy them, because the newest thing "has to be better". This makes sound fluid and not static. So in defense of these reviewers who might change their minds about the sound of gear...it's because it's a fluid situation. The community makes it such. I stand by many of my old reviews, and I would change my view on a number of them as well. Case in point, the treble in the Wu is really tasteful and resolving. Then I listen with my UE500 or the Sennheiser IE800 and I realize, compared to a well tuned DD, it's not so resolving or timbre accurate. So my opinion is fluid.


100% in agreement


----------



## WAON303

Tzennn said:


> Xinhs (probaly not) "Olina" big sale from 250$ to 35$
> 
> With a very low quality graph
> 
> ...


Looks like random 50 dollar chi-fi w/ the Mele shell, no way was this originally 228, I'd eat my own shorts if this was real.

Seeing all these fake discounts on Ali (And other stores.) is obnoxious, just there to fool unsuspecting buyers who don't know any better or are too lazy to do a 5 second google search.

Here's one of the fakest discounts I've seen on any store:

https://hifigo.com/products/sennheiser-ie-600

You're not fooling anyone hifigo.


----------



## freelancr

Tzennn said:


> Xinhs (probaly not) "Olina" big sale from 250$ to 35$
> 
> With a very low quality graph
> 
> ...


Chifi graphs be like:





sorry


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Looks like random 50 dollar chi-fi w/ the Mele shell, no way was this originally 228, I'd eat my own shorts if this was real.
> 
> Seeing all these fake discounts on Ali (And other stores.) is obnoxious, just there to fool unsuspecting buyers who don't know any better or are too lazy to do a 5 second google search.
> 
> ...


That's the regular price for the IE600 on Amazon. LOL


----------



## helloh3adfi

That Sennheiser only got a 7mm DD LOL


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 1, 2022)

Words of wisdom: Don't bother getting the Linsoul GC codes unless your order total is high.

They CHARGE you for shipping if you use the code and it drops the total below the free shipping threshold, which is 270 this year.

I tried to get a Tea 2 w/ the 50 dollar code and they tried to charge me 28 bucks for shipping.

What a waste of time trying to get one of the codes, they gave me FREE express shipping last year when I bought the Seeaudio Bravery for $218.

Just watch them decrease the free shipping threshold to 500 bucks next year.


----------



## danieldvk (Nov 1, 2022)

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004891887890.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.610669b4CLTYTq&algo_pvid=39e36952-1a14-49dc-9cb9-71ae2df69742&algo_exp_id=39e36952-1a14-49dc-9cb9-71ae2df69742-0&pdp_ext_f=


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 1, 2022)

My discovery of the day:
*TRI Clarion* tips:



Originally, I planned to order Clarions on AE current sales together with Moondrop Spring tips (a good tip from fellow HeadFi-ers), but opted for the Amazon.ca same-day delivery ($9 vs. $7 on AE for 3 pairs - very reasonable prices unlike many other tips).

*Fit*: amazing (!!!): both Gumiho (a very small shell) and Dioko (a huge shell) worked very well.

*Sound*: Gumiho definitely got at least a bit more refined/resolved bass and more sharpness.
For Dioko - just the fit from near unbearable to quite acceptable (game changing in terms of comfort; and I love Dioko as a special reference IEM, I may try to chime on it in another message/story); the sound change is more minimal/subtle from my previous Spiral dot-like tips.

*Inner works*: Clarion tips are wide bore, close to 5 mm, (that is my strong preference), the inner channel is rigid but thin (my previous preference was soft inner channels like JVC spiral dots). The top conical tip seems to help with acoustics (see the image below).
All my previous attempts on making different Spinfits work failed (too constraining/striangulating for the sound to my ears).
In contrast, Clarions affect sound more gently - largely focus/sharpness, and the great fit (!!) is there!




*Overall*: _very highly recommended_ (my first, I think, decisive recommendaton) for a very reasonable $3 per pair (or a bit lower of $2.2-$2.4 on sales). One won't blame a fellow enthusiastic HeadFi-er for $3 recommendation, right? 

No any affiliation with TRI (rather opposite, given my experience with TRI I3...) but good things must be duly/properly acknowledged.

P. S. Added one more picture


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 1, 2022)

Checking Aliexpress for 11.11 sales, these are the best deals I found under $200:

1- Ikko OH10
2- Tangzu Zeitan Wu
3- Shouer S12.
4- Tripowin Olina SE.

There's also the forgotten Kbear Aurora going for 90 bucks cheapest which might not seem much but is heavily discounted, especially if you use the promo below:

You can get a further 15 dollar discount right now on every IEM except the Olina if you take advantage of the 5 dollar promo going on Ali right now.

"Get 5 dollar discount for each 30 dollars spent, max discount is 15 bucks."

I'm not sure if this applies to every user, all the stores I saw mention a 3 for 30 discount deal promo, a bit confused.


----------



## Surf Monkey

PhonoPhi said:


> My discovery of the day:
> *TRI Clarion* tips:
> 
> Originally, I planned to order Clarions on AE current sales together with Moondrop Spring tips (a good tip from fellow HeadFi-ers), but opted for the Amazon.ca same-day delivery ($9 vs. $7 on AE for 3 pairs - very reasonable prices unlike many other tips).
> ...



Very nice review. I like the clarion a lot. They work great on some of my longer stemmed sets and they’re really comfortable.


----------



## Dsnuts

Simgot EMR2 review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2r-roltion.26084/review/29474/

Carbon nanotube dynamics are somewhat rare in the industry.  The EMR2 is a hybrid using a Carbon nanotube dynamic+ Knowles BA for trebles. The energetic and technical tuning on the EMR2 is engaging enough, vocal forwardness some have it some dont. EMR2 has it.  These would make for good media phones due to that vocal forwardness that is a part of its tuning make up. Much like all carbon nanotube based sets that I have heard in the past. The bass end is tight punchy and has good rumble.

I think this sound about 3 years ago would have made more waves in the industry but considering just how much competition there are at this price level, I bet it is daunting to try to come up with something really revolutionary.  The EMR2 is for detail freaks and folks that like forward vocal presentation. The catch on them is that they are very tip/fit dependent on just how well you're going to hear them.  The stiff ear guides and tangle prone cables does not help the cause of these IEMs.

I would have actually given it a bit of a higher score in the 5 star rating system if the cable was not so how can you say. Not good. These get the unfortunate mark as including the worst throw in cable for any IEMs I have reviewed this year. But the good news there is with 11.11 around the corner a good aftermarket copper cable with no ear guides would make the experience of these so much better. I have become a cable snob I admit it. 

Something Simgot can improve on future releases. I hope.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> Checking Aliexpress for 11.11 sales, these are the best deals I found under $200:
> 
> 1- Ikko OH10
> 2- Tangzu Zeitan Wu
> ...


There were also good deals on:

IKKO OH2 (IKKO LOT Store)
TinHifi T2 DLC (TinHifi Global Store)

Searching for  all products in a store, and then checking the sale checkbox above the listings is really useful. That gives you everything in the sale, not just the ones listed on the 11/11 sale page!  

(only bought a few cases and some eartips)


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> There were also good deals on:
> 
> IKKO OH2 (IKKO LOT Store)
> TinHifi T2 DLC (TinHifi Global Store)
> ...


Tin P1 MAX on linsoul


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> Checking Aliexpress for 11.11 sales, these are the best deals I found under $200:
> 
> There's also the forgotten Kbear Aurora going for 90 bucks cheapest which might not seem much but is heavily discounted, especially if you use the promo below:
> 
> ...



Speaking about the KBEAR Aurora, it is a quite an underrated single DD.

I guess when it was first launched at $169 USD, that was a bit overpriced, when you got many other single DD big boys at that price bracket, so it kind of flew under the radar. $90 USD is quite fair game IMO, *if* you go for tonality/timbre over outright technicalities.

The Aurora is essentially a BLON BL-03 on steroids. It keeps the same harmanish tonality with a midbass bump, authentic timbral accuracy and below average technicalities. The fit and accessories are better than the BL-03, it has improved technicalities over the BL-03, but if compared to $100ish single DD types, then the Aurora falls behind in technicalities (soundstage, imaging, transients, micro-details, instrument separation).

An analoguish set for relaxing and chilling to music essentially.


----------



## superuser1

Carpet said:


> TinHifi T2 DLC


Could never get a proper fit on these.


----------



## Carpet

superuser1 said:


> Could never get a proper fit on these.


That bullet over ear type of IEM seems to fit me fine. Which as I can't audition anything here, makes that style a safe choice for me. 

Didn't buy them though, trying to go cold turkey.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Tin P1 MAX on linsoul


Yes, I saw that, an amazing deal, for something like $88? So worth it!

Edit:
$84.15!

Edit 2:
One of the most comfortable planar IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 2, 2022)

I decided to cable roll and replace that copper cable that comes with the Wu Zetian and add a pure silver cable. See what changes are made to the sound? More impressions to come.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I decided to cable roll and replace that copper cable that comes with the Wu Zetian and add a pure silver cable. See what changes are made to the sound? More impressions to come.


I think that’s the route too, though I haven’t tried pure silver, as I don’t own one! But I have had great luck with Hybrid mixtures.

They open the stage and add pace to the bass, and detail across the board. Truly the way the Zetain Wu scales with better equipment is amicable. Though with my Shanling UA3, and Hybrid cables it’s the bee’s knees! The wild thing is at times the bass separation into the stage with 96 kHz - 24 bit tracks.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> I think that’s the route too, though I haven’t tried pure silver, as I don’t own one! But I have had great luck with Hybrid mixtures.
> 
> They open the stage and add pace to the bass, and detail across the board. Truly the way the Zetain Wu scales with better equipment is amicable. Though with my Shanling UA3, and Hybrid cables it’s the bee’s knees! The wild thing is at times the bass separation into the stage with 96 kHz - 24 bit tracks.


So far yes! This is exactly what's happening/ The bass is paced faster, and the treble opens up a bit more, giving the impression of more details. More listening needed.


----------



## saldsald

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I saw that, an amazing deal, for something like $88? So worth it!
> 
> Edit:
> $84.15!
> ...


What is the shell made of?


----------



## Tzennn

I thought 11.11 was supposed to be chinese sale only!



Link Here


----------



## Ichos

A compact sized and budget friendly, entry level, all-in-one unit from SMSL and Aoshida Audio.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smsl-c200.26152/review/29487/

Not the last word in resolution and refinement but for the price it is very good.


----------



## Redcarmoose

saldsald said:


> What is the shell made of?


Just resin but they are 4.8g a piece, and smooth.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

*https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1102215375

All kinds of sales at Penon Audio!








*


----------



## WAON303

After so much back and forth with wanting an SA6 or Tea 2, I went with the cult classic.

Spending 400ish on an SA6 is not ideal for me when we are currently living in inflation land, I do need the surplus for personal reasons.

BTW, the juicy discount code came from here: https://couponsfromchina.com/aliexpress-coupons/

I'm sitting on an unused 50 dollar Linsoul GC, however PMs me first gets the code.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> After so much back and forth with wanting an SA6 or Tea 2, I went with the cult classic.
> 
> Spending 400ish on an SA6 is not ideal for me when we are currently living in inflation land, I do need the surplus for personal reasons.
> 
> ...


Where is the tea cult guy when we need him …

Btw, 6BA + 1DD? Impressive. Even the part costs are high. Looking forward for your impressions.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Where is the tea cult guy when we need him …
> 
> Btw, 6BA + 1DD? Impressive. Even the part costs are high. Looking forward for your impressions.



He's probably gushing over the SA6 Ultra as we speak.

People are a bit mixed on this set, some people say the techs are mediocre though everyone agrees with the tuning: Extremely non-offensive in a great way

The lack of detail might just be a byproduct of the tuning, it ultimately doesn't bother me much.

Tea 2 might be a bit redundant with my current IEM library but I've seen nothing in the sub 300 dollar price bracket with this tuning.

Not sure if my impressions will mean anything, I only have a Jade Audio KA3 right now.

Super lazy with getting sources, I'll eventually get 2-3 more DAP/AMPs


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 2, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Not sure if my impressions will mean anything, I only have a Jade Audio KA3 right now.
> 
> Super lazy with getting sources, I'll eventually get 2-3 more DAP/AMPs



I have KA3 as well. I was strictly dogmatic guy who repeats Crinacle “Apple dongle is all you need”. But VE megatron and Hidizs S9 Pro changed me, so I would recommend grabbing a better dongle if you have a good deal. S9 Pro or that Questyle M15 that everyone has been gushing about would be great. I expect great things fro Shanling UA5 as well, but haven’t tried. I simply don’t want to listen to KA3 after getting used to S9 Pro.

Btw, you might want to wait for Hidizs XO (some time later this month) and see some reviews first. I’m listening to a preproduction unit at the moment. I had very little expectations for this dongle because it is weaker (on paper) than S9 Pro and seems to bet on new DAC chips , RGB light (eh??) and MQA (meh). But I’m kind of shocked that this little thing matches, if not out performs the battery killer S9 Pro, without getting even warm.

Edit: btw, KA3 is not bad at all. Clean, clear, detailed, and powerful. It’s just the way it presents the sound is slightly too bright for me, and I like the deeper soundstage of S9. Very small difference in the grand scheme of thing.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> I have KA3 as well. I was strictly dogmatic guy who repeats Crinacle “Apple dongle is all you need”. But VE megatron and Hidizs S9 Pro changed me, so I would recommend grabbing a better dongle if you have a good deal. S9 Pro or that Questyle M15 that everyone has been gushing about would be great. I expect great things fro Shanling UA5 as well, but haven’t tried. I simply don’t want to listen to KA3 after getting used to S9 Pro.
> 
> Btw, you might want to wait for Hidizs XO (some time later this month) and see some reviews first. I’m listening to a preproduction unit at the moment. I had very little expectations for this dongle because it is weaker (on paper) than S9 Pro and seems to bet on new DAC chips , RGB light (eh??) and MQA (meh). But I’m kind of shocked that this little thing matches, if not out performs the battery killer S9 Pro, without getting even warm.


I was thinking about getting a Questyle M15 actually.

Was worried it being placebo.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Was worried it being placebo.



I’ll get a lot of flak for this if this were r/headphones or ASR, but if the “placebo” works for you, then so what if it is “placebo”   

I am extremely skeptical about these source thing, and it is still true to me that most of them do not differ that much. But based on my experience with a number of dongles and portable sources, I can tell you that they do not sound the same. Some are just punchier than others, some can even distort the soundstage of your IEMs (shanling UP4 with E5000).


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> I was thinking about getting a Questyle M15 actually.
> 
> Was worried it being placebo.



What is your main source?

The Questyle M15 is a neutral source, so it doesn't colour the music much. Something that lets the transducer do the colouring.

The M15 has very good technicalities, organic timbre and it has low output impedance (suitable for low impedance IEMs). It has a high/low gain switch with 4.4 mm and 3.5 mm output, and it could power the Senn HD650 adequately (though on high gain). So essentially it can power fussy sensitive IEMs all the way to full sized cans. Also, it doesn't get hot and has quite low battery drain.

Some nitpicks - it doesn't have an independent volume controller, and some folks report EMI with smartphones (I've tried 3 smartphones and don't face this issue). Perhaps it also isn't the most powerful dongle, but the power on tap is clean.

I do think it can hit about the same sonic fidelity as some midFI DAPs.


----------



## JohnnyOps

o0genesis0o said:


> I’ll get a lot of flak for this if this were r/headphones or ASR, but if the “placebo” works for you, then so what if it is “placebo”
> 
> I am extremely skeptical about these source thing, and it is still true to me that most of them do not differ that much. But based on my experience with a number of dongles and portable sources, I can tell you that they do not sound the same. Some are just punchier than others, some can even distort the soundstage of your IEMs (shanling UP4 with E5000).


Is there a Fiio KA3 form factor single that (a) pairs with iOS devices/has USB C female, (b) has both 3.5 and 4.4 jacks, (c) decodes MQA?  Right now I use a Q3, and obviously a bit more work to set up, keep charged, etc.


----------



## Carpet

JohnnyOps said:


> Is there a Fiio KA3 form factor single that (a) pairs with iOS devices/has USB C female, (b) has both 3.5 and 4.4 jacks, (c) decodes MQA?  Right now I use a Q3, and obviously a bit more work to set up, keep charged, etc.


Maybe Fiio BTR7 and use it wired. A little bigger form factor maybe but BT gives you options.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> What is your main source?
> 
> The Questyle M15 is a neutral source, so it doesn't colour the music much. Something that lets the transducer do the colouring.
> 
> ...


KA3

Sounds good enough to me but I could definitely do better.

DAPs are another can of worms I'll have to deal with, will probably get one next year.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JohnnyOps said:


> Is there a Fiio KA3 form factor single that (a) pairs with iOS devices/has USB C female, (b) has both 3.5 and 4.4 jacks, (c) decodes MQA?  Right now I use a Q3, and obviously a bit more work to set up, keep charged, etc.



KA3 with Fiio lightning cable is an option. I used that for quite a while. The only issue is that iPhone limits the current of KA3, so it sounds slightly worse than Android (or just quieter   )

Other than that, of course you can grab M15 and an iOS cable (extra cost). I don’t think M15 does MQA though.

The Hidizs XO that I mentioned has MQA 16x, but no included iOS cable and no 4.4. I use an adapter from ddHifi, which means even more money.

Seriously, I think KA3 is the best option for you at the moment.


----------



## F700

Dsnuts said:


> MEAOES stands for multiple audio experiences.
> The Eagle model shown here specs as follows
> 
> 2BA+7.5mm dynamic +8mm Dynamic.
> ...


These look beautiful and knowing what Hifiboy delivered with the OSV3 back in the days, I expect these to sound fantastic for the price.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> I do think it can hit about the same sonic fidelity as some midFI DAPs.



You just have to say the right words, aren’t you?

No, I have to be strong to save up for a DAP. No more dongle   



WAON303 said:


> DAPs are another can of worms I'll have to deal with, will probably get one next year.



If I have the dough, I’ll just grab M11plus. I tried with Andromeda, E5000, borrowed HD800S. Everything sounds deeper, punchier, and more detailed with that DAP. 

Of course, we are talking in relative sense. In absolute sense, all of these toys, from Apple dongle up, sound “hi-fi”.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> KA3 with Fiio lightning cable is an option. I used that for quite a while. The only issue is that iPhone limits the current of KA3, so it sounds slightly worse than Android (or just quieter   )
> 
> Other than that, of course you can grab M15 and an iOS cable (extra cost). I don’t think M15 does MQA though.
> 
> ...



Actually the M15 is advertised to be MQA compatible.

But I've not put that to the test (apologies, I don't use MQA as it smells like a bit of a scam, but that's another story for another time). Maybe someone who has the M15 can verify the MQA part?


The Fiio KA3 seems very interesting and recommended, will see if there's a set to be auditioned somewhere!


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 2, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I was thinking about getting a Questyle M15 actually.
> 
> Was worried it being placebo.


Maybe get an portable amp so you can change it's opamp and enjoy diffrent sound! Plus a Bluetooth options
I have a portable "47 amp" with dual opamp 275, a warm detail monster
Edit: actually it smooth out 12-16khz so it have est like treble
Edit v2: my portable setup would be Ve odyssey --> 47 amp --> EQ CRA


----------



## nymz

*SeekReal Dawn - Planar IEM*

*



*


*Frequency response graph:*

*

*​
*More info:* Linsoul

Planars just keep popping off left and right...


----------



## Tzennn

nymz said:


> *SeekReal Dawn - Planar IEM*
> 
> 
> **
> ...


The graph look like your ears is going to ring left and right :|


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> (apologies, I don't use MQA as it smells like a bit of a scam, but that's another story for another time).


Oh I love stories! Particularly the ones about conformation bias!


----------



## o0genesis0o

nymz said:


> *SeekReal Dawn - Planar IEM*
> 
> 
> **
> ...


Can the tuning BE any deadlier?   

Seriously, I wonder why some keep tuning planar like this. These drivers are already very resolving, why sharpening the sound further? There might be a technical reason?


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Can the tuning BE any deadlier?
> 
> Seriously, I wonder why some keep tuning planar like this. These drivers are already very resolving, why sharpening the sound further? There might be a technical reason?


Because apparently, it is more important to echo planar faults, than to correct them!


----------



## JohnnyOps

o0genesis0o said:


> KA3 with Fiio lightning cable is an option. I used that for quite a while. The only issue is that iPhone limits the current of KA3, so it sounds slightly worse than Android (or just quieter   )
> Seriously, I think KA3 is the best option for you at the moment.


I bet there will be a KA3 MQA before long… the Q3 now has a Q3 MQA. Seems like a fairly inexpensive way for Fiio to keep prices up and move more units.


----------



## JohnnyOps

JohnnyOps said:


> I bet there will be a KA3 MQA before long… the Q3 now has a Q3 MQA. Seems like a fairly inexpensive way for Fiio to keep prices up and move more units.


Also KA3 available on 11.11 from AliExpress for $61, don’t say I didn’t tell you.


----------



## Tzennn

yaps66 said:


> The pair of CCA CA16 brings back memories!
> 
> I had acquired it when I first got into the hobby last year.  Bought it after seeing one of Zeos’ reviews.  I eventually exchanged it for a Heart Mirror with @Tzennn.  Good to see he still has it and enjoying it!
> 
> These days what’s rocking my boat is the CCA CRA! That’s my guilty pleasure!


Ah yeah, also, i don't want to be rude but i find it's funny cause when i first texting you, i remember you want to buy nicehck eb2s, i try to send you my EP05 (can't fit my ears), and i asked if you going to buy these highend iem, you said "i will eventually get there but for now i want to discovery more" if i recall correctly. Look at your inventory now lol, only 6months since i known you


----------



## DynamicEars (Nov 2, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Can the tuning BE any deadlier?
> 
> Seriously, I wonder why some keep tuning planar like this. These drivers are already very resolving, why sharpening the sound further? There might be a technical reason?



I guess its the same driver nature, they are using same driver so similar bass shelf, similar peaks around 2.5khz and 7-8khz, the differences are on the shell, resonance and dampers.. and the price (cough supermoon)

Btw I have KA3 too, and yes they are very good portable setup to accompany me while not feeling bring the M11 plus ESS.

But 2 days back i received the jcally JA3, it is very portable just like usb converter form 20x10mm size that you can connected to the cable all the time, and to my surprise, it sounded very good for the form factor, 3.5mm only though
Oh yeah it is only around 5 bucks


----------



## wdelta06

Tzennn said:


> The graph look like your ears is going to ring left and right :|


Their Airship was a pretty decent DD.

I had high hopes for their planar but, damn it... that 📊 has me crazy confused & concerned.

Cliffs, peaks, & valleys (Oh my!)

After one listen, my ears will be running blood from "assault with a deadly treble."


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

*“Knowles RAD Series Tweeter + Sonion 2300 BA”
SeeAudio Yume II

1DD + 2BA Hybird In Ear Earphones
*
*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/seeaudio-yume-ii*

*

*


----------



## JAnonymous5150

nymz said:


> *SeekReal Dawn - Planar IEM*
> 
> 
> **
> ...



My ears hurt just looking at this.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

Special cable with multiple plug combination 2.5mm, 4.4mm balanced and 3.5mm single ended.

*And OSV3 still has some stock. So the customers who buy 

the first batch Eagle will be sent OSV3 for free.

https://penonaudio.com/meaoes-eagle.html*


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Actually the M15 is advertised to be MQA compatible.
> 
> But I've not put that to the test (apologies, I don't use MQA as it smells like a bit of a scam, but that's another story for another time). Maybe someone who has the M15 can verify the MQA part?
> 
> ...


Dont forget the UA3


----------



## JAnonymous5150

WAON303 said:


> Doubt this is a mook up, this blue looks better IMO.
> 
> Wonder what improvements will this bring to the table? I'm guessing this will just be a different flavor of the Hook-X, much like the B2/B2 Dusk.



On HifiGuides, BGGAR mentioned that this was just a "slight retune" of the Hook-X and that he was working on a "real collab" with Raptgo to come out later. He mentioned it in his thread over there in the IEM sub-forum.


----------



## yaps66

Tzennn said:


> Ah yeah, also, i don't want to be rude but i find it's funny cause when i first texting you, i remember you want to buy nicehck eb2s, i try to send you my EP05 (can't fit my ears), and i asked if you going to buy these highend iem, you said "i will eventually get there but for now i want to discovery more" if i recall correctly. Look at your inventory now lol, only 6months since i known you


Haha! Yes. It's been a whirlwind of a journey for me. I guess eventually was six months for me!


----------



## Redcarmoose

superuser1 said:


> Dont forget the UA3


The UA3 by Shanling is so much fun. It walks that line between musical and detailed so well. Also it’s funny as I think I know the signature of the UA3, but it always surprises me how it can be unexpectedly fun when I bring a new IEM to it. The last really shocking join was the Zeitan Wu. Playing 96 kHz - 24 bit files off a phone sent the bass way out to the sides with OSTs? Bringing a whole level of unexpected importance to the experience!


----------



## Redcarmoose

TRN is bringing a whole new style of ear-tip to market called the “T”!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> TRN is bringing a whole new style of ear-tip to market called the “T”!



I ordered a pair but I’m not especially hopeful since the L is only 12.8mm. They probably won’t seal in my ears. But the price is right, so what the heck? They’re worth a shot.


----------



## Nimweth

Redcarmoose said:


> TRN is bringing a whole new style of ear-tip to market called the “T”!


They look very similar to Moondrop Spring tips.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 2, 2022)

Linsoul 50 dollar GC code:

 Z9HY6NXB2G50

Do reply if the code worked for you so I can edit the post and mark it as used.

Not sure if these codes can be used on different accounts.

Edit: looks to be tied to accounts that bought the GC, my apologies if the code didn't' work, never used it to buy anything on Linsoul.

Happy 11.11 to everyone!

My Tea 2 was apparently shipped 2 hours after I placed an order, hopefully this isn't some Tracking Number fakery.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 2, 2022)

This is kind of interesting:

https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004295724442.html

It's that limited edition Fiio FD7, thought it sold out months ago.

Kind of bizarre that Fiio's store doesn't have the OG FD7.

$478 is a big price drop from $800, even more with the promo discount and coupons

I considered getting one of these but I know these won't leave the box if I got em.

Don't want my fancy super blingy limited edition IEM to get damaged.

Also, the tuning isn't my fave.


----------



## CactusPete23

Redcarmoose said:


> TRN is bringing a whole new style of ear-tip to market called the “T”!



Is it just me, or do the "rigid groves" all seem to be in parts that the sound from the earphone does not go(touch) ?   LOL  Still any new tip may be worth a try.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JohnnyOps said:


> Is there a Fiio KA3 form factor single that (a) pairs with iOS devices/has USB C female, (b) has both 3.5 and 4.4 jacks, (c) decodes MQA?  Right now I use a Q3, and obviously a bit more work to set up, keep charged, etc.



Hi, quick correction: KA3 does not do MQA decoding. I just checked the box when chucking everything away. So no, if you want all of that requirements, Questyle M15 with a lightning cable is the one. 



WAON303 said:


> This is kind of interesting:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004295724442.html
> 
> ...



My local hi-fi store always puts one of these on display to get the conversations going (“what the heck is even that??” kind of conversation)


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi, quick correction: KA3 does not do MQA decoding. I just checked the box when chucking everything away. So no, if you want all of that requirements, Questyle M15 with a lightning cable is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> My local hi-fi store always puts one of these on display to get the conversations going (“what the heck is even that??” kind of conversation)


I bet people thought the FDX is some kilobuck IEM judging by it's looks.

Nothing more fancy than decorating your IEM with fake diamonds am I right?

Would be interesting to break apart a set for SCIENCE:

- How pure is the gold plating?
- Is the driver pure bery as advertised?

It's odd how this had a production run of 1,000 units while the SA6 Ultra and Vernus got far more limited releases.


----------



## helloh3adfi

WAON303 said:


> Linsoul 50 dollar GC code:
> 
> Z9HY6NXB2G50
> 
> Do reply if the code worked for you so I can edit the post and mark it as used.


Didn't work. No idea why and what the minimum cash is.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 2, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Didn't work. No idea why and what the minimum cash is.


I'm guessing these codes are tied to the account that bought it.

There was no minimum purchase


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> I bet people thought the FDX is some kilobuck IEM judging by it's looks.
> 
> Nothing more fancy than decorating your IEM with fake diamonds am I right?
> 
> ...



You know the greatest mystery of that set? How the vents at the back work if they are covered by those fake diamonds


----------



## SenorChang8

o0genesis0o said:


> You know the greatest mystery of that set? How the vents at the back work if they are covered by those fake diamonds


Vent is underneath the MMCX connection, same as FD3.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> You know the greatest mystery of that set? How the vents at the back work if they are covered by those fake diamonds


Can't you just imagine a meeting including the sound engineers and the marketing people?

Marketer - "And this glorious added decoration will add to the concept of sparkly sound as...."  (continues on in an endless stream of gibberish, allow at least 5 minutes)

Sound engineer (muttering under breath) - "There won't be any sparkle left in the sound if you block that bloody vent, moron"


----------



## nymz

​My long overdue review of the *TGXEAR Tantalus* is now live and you can find it here.

Hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed listen to it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 2, 2022)

CactusPete23 said:


> Is it just me, or do the "rigid groves" all seem to be in parts that the sound from the earphone does not go(touch) ?   LOL  Still any new tip may be worth a try.


I simply look at them as adding strength, don’t understand the sound properties normally.  Though these seem to be different than the (regular) silicone used, so who knows? Not normal silicone (maybe) then new design. Still I would need to see a regular photo and not an artist rendition of how they are to get a better idea of what they are doing. Still ridges at the nozzle area, you have to admit, that’s different.


----------



## r31ya

So... remember KZ have that release schedule..., yeah
This is *KZ EDC-X, *Their cheapest variant, 1DD with fixed cable. the old one is priced lower than EDX.










Apparently this is the first round of their KZ-Tuners projects (something that i'm not sure how that suppose to work),
I guess, its a statement by making a sub $15 (or possibly even sub $10) Harman target IEM.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> So... remember KZ have that release schedule..., yeah
> This is *KZ EDC-X, *Their cheapest variant, 1DD with fixed cable. the old one is priced lower than EDX.
> 
> 
> ...


First time I've seen a manufacturer come out and state that the latest high tech FOTM really doesn't really make much difference.

Waiting on "These are just fine, don't waste your money on our more expensive crap!"


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Waiting on "These are just fine, don't waste your money on our more expensive crap!"



“We don’t have access to / skill to use those expensive craps, so we rain on everyone’s parade”   

Seriously, how an organisation can emit such defensive energy through the internet is beyond me. Say what you want, FD7 (pure Be) sounds league above the FD5 (plastic with thin Be layer) .

It’s funny that both KZ and Fiio release strictly Harman-tuned IEMs this season. Even funnier if reviewers can still complain “poorly tuned” in the end.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 2, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> “We don’t have access to / skill to use those expensive craps, so we rain on everyone’s parade”
> 
> Seriously, how an organisation can emit such defensive energy through the internet is beyond me. Say what you want, FD7 (pure Be) sounds league above the FD5 (plastic with thin Be layer) .
> 
> It’s funny that both KZ and Fiio release strictly Harman-tuned IEMs this season. Even funnier if reviewers can still complain “poorly tuned” in the end.


KZ rep is slowly shifting from highly defensive to openly hostile.
till now, it keep attacking "hobbyist" graph and how it isn't valid compared to their expensive reference tools
---
uniquely, there is a bit of line of communication somehow, and it seems they somewhat listening. but they are highly defensive communcation and now somewhat hostile, is very much tiring to talk to.
- They ended building that semi open back after people ask it after seeing the decorative grill
- They shown the iem dissection after a dude tries to again challenge their multi iem design
- Now, after much complain of KZ big-V, they build KZTuners project to build others sound sig that people asked.

---
But that defensiveness seems to hamper the design growth,
as in they are entrenched in their one main driver and several low-power supportive driver to add details and timbre. instead of using crossover to give each driver their own room.
Hopefully this KZtuners project also open them to other iem design method.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Carpet said:


> First time I've seen a manufacturer come out and state that the latest high tech FOTM really doesn't really make much difference.
> 
> Waiting on "These are just fine, don't waste your money on our more expensive crap!"



They are not that wrong, though. IMHO the tuning and timbre of the OG QKZ VK4 wipes the floor with pretty much most IEMs under the $100 USD mark, even today.


----------



## r31ya

InvisibleInk said:


> They are not that wrong, though. IMHO the tuning and timbre of the OG QKZ VK4 wipes the floor with pretty much most IEMs under the $100 USD mark, even today.


to bad QKZ and with all their wisdom decided to f*ck with the tuning by turning it into big V on the newer batch for whatever reason.


----------



## gmdb

For those interested in the Meaoes Eagle, Penon Audio are shipping a free set of HiFi Boy OS V3 IEMs with early orders.  It's a nice 2 for 1 offer which seemed more attractive than some of the 11.11 deals on Aliexpress I've been looking at. 

HiFi Boy have now name-changed to Meaoes and OS V3 was their previous offering.


----------



## Ace Bee

Can someone tell me how is the MEAOES pronounced? @Dsnuts can you help?


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 3, 2022)

r31ya said:


> KZ rep is slowly shifting from highly defensive to openly hostile.
> till now, it keep attacking "hobbyist" graph and how it isn't valid compared to their expensive reference tools
> ---
> uniquely, there is a bit of line of communication somehow, and it seems they somewhat listening. but they are highly defensive communcation and now somewhat hostile, is very much tiring to talk to.
> ...


Thank to KZtuners, i realize that lots of people still misunderstand about tuning and graph, TOTL tuning doesn't transfer to good headphones, if harman is something you want, moondrop make some of the best harman tuned iem right now, why even go to KZ? Even if KZ somehow release a 1 DD 7BA iem with Monarch II tuning, i can imagine how dry the sound would be because of driver capability. Also KZ produce mostly V shape, while CCA is Balanced or mid focus iem, why people bother so much about kz V sound while you can just buy CCA stuff
Personally i just want KZ to refine that V shape, and maybe retune the ZEX pro, all i want.
Edit: by the way if it sound like this tho :|


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Tzennn said:


> Thank to KZtuners, i realize that lots of people still misunderstand about tuning and graph, TOTL tuning doesn't transfer to good headphones, if harman is something you want, moondrop make some of the best harman tuned iem right now, why even go to KZ? Even if KZ somehow release a 1 DD 7BA iem with Monarch II tuning, i can imagine how dry the sound would be because of driver capability. Also KZ produce mostly V shape, while CCA is Balanced or mid focus iem, why people bother so much about kz V sound while you can just buy CCA stuff
> Personally i just want KZ to refine that V shape, and maybe retune the ZEX pro, all i want.



This made me want to listen to my CCA C10 (OG). My niece got them for me as a bday present a few years ago and I think they're the best KZ/CCA product I have ever heard or owned and that actually includes quite a few of them. The C10 is a solid $30-$40 IEM and I find it to be an enjoyable listen. 

As a matter of fact, I end up rocking them for about a week straight around Christmas time every year when my sister and her kids come to stay and I like it. Just don't tell the other audiophiles and companies or they'll stop selling me the TOTL stuff. 😜😂😎


----------



## Tzennn

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This made me want to listen to my CCA C10 (OG). My niece got them for me as a bday present a few years ago and I think they're the best KZ/CCA product I have ever heard or owned and that actually includes quite a few of them. The C10 is a solid $30-$40 IEM and I find it to be an enjoyable listen.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I end up rocking them for about a week straight around Christmas time every year when my sister and her kids come to stay and I like it. Just don't tell the other audiophiles and companies or they'll stop selling me the TOTL stuff. 😜😂😎


This made me want to listen to my CCA CSN (which is not here anymore), the best bass production i have heard


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, I have a box…







Spoiler: Content and impressions










How nice, they even give us candies! (j/k, don’t eat them)

Initial impressions with Hidizs XO dongle:

It sounds like a Fiio single DD IEM: punchy, harman-ish, large-ish soundstage but does not have a lot of treble air, a little 5k peak for a bit extra sharpening.
Vanilla in a good way. I hear a Blessing 2 - like upper midrange, clean but not weak bass (I mean, come on, it’s Fiio, they love bass). 
Seriously, everything is just … normal and correct. Cello has the right body, orchestra is arranged properly, Andrea Bocelli sounds like how he suppose to sound, Ed Sheeran’s Shivers is as bright and shouty as usual, subbass in bad guy rumbles my skull.
No slightly fuzzy / veiled like the OG Aria. No crazy sharpening like S12. I haven’t found resolution lacking, but I have not been wowed either. Simply “good”. From memory: better than FD5. I do not hear fuzziness at the far side of the soundstage. For example, I can hear the duplicated vocal of Billie Eilish at the sides of the stage in bad guy without much effort. From memory, this test is where FD5 faltered. 
Soundstage is natural. Not closed in at all, but not crazily large with sound jumping all over the place like Andromeda (or Hidizs MD4 if you prefer a lower price). Noted that the Hidizs dongles tend to improve the soundstage depth. I will test again with Fiio KA3 later. 
The shell does look like FA7s.
I absolutely despite the cable. It’s a bit thinner than Fiio FF3 cable, but equally curly and annoying.


----------



## ldo77

@Dsnuts : any comparison between eagle MEAOES and Fan 2 ?


----------



## Carpet

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This made me want to listen to my CCA C10 (OG). My niece got them for me as a bday present a few years ago and I think they're the best KZ/CCA product I have ever heard or owned and that actually includes quite a few of them. The C10 is a solid $30-$40 IEM and I find it to be an enjoyable listen.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I end up rocking them for about a week straight around Christmas time every year when my sister and her kids come to stay and I like it. Just don't tell the other audiophiles and companies or they'll stop selling me the TOTL stuff. 😜😂😎



I have a CCA C10 around here somewhere, now I feel the need to dig it out and have a listen again! 

ChiFi refusing to take our money, what an interesting concept!

Would that count as discrimination, or as being considerate of finances?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 3, 2022)

I’m embarrassed to admit that this has held my fascination though-out the day!
The New KZ ZS10 PRO X Universal IEM​https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-new-kz-zs10-pro-x-universal-iem.26128/reviews#review-29430


----------



## r31ya (Nov 3, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Thank to KZtuners, i realize that lots of people still misunderstand about tuning and graph, TOTL tuning doesn't transfer to good headphones, if harman is something you want, moondrop make some of the best harman tuned iem right now, why even go to KZ? Even if KZ somehow release a 1 DD 7BA iem with Monarch II tuning, i can imagine how dry the sound would be because of driver capability. Also KZ produce mostly V shape, while CCA is Balanced or mid focus iem, why people bother so much about kz V sound while you can just buy CCA stuff
> Personally i just want KZ to refine that V shape, and maybe retune the ZEX pro, all i want.
> Edit: by the way if it sound like this tho :|


yeah, Tuning have to take account of Driver design and capability.
My impression (and HBB apparently, on youtube comment) KZ have tendency trying to replicate DD sound with other driver like BA or Planar.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 3, 2022)

Is there any IEM that have tuning like salnotes zero but have better build quality?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi folks,

Follow up on the JD7.

Firstly, look at that beautiful channel matching (raw measurement, no smoothing). Let me remind you that these are single DD, not multi-BA. (The 8k peak is the artefact of my 711 coupler. The IEM does have 8k emphasise for treble sparkle, but not that much).




Now, let's verify Fiio's claim of Harman target:




Yup, close enough with around 3db deviation entering around 250Hz (the "punch" region nope, wrong, 250hz is the "warmth" or "mud" region. Punch is 125hz.). The ear-gain is slightly pulled back as well, so I did not hear shoutiness. And look, finally Fiio gets rid of the 5k ice pick. I am pleased to report that sibilance is very well controlled, even with Ed Sheeran's equals album (boy that album is spicy).

One last thing, are you ready for surprise? Have a look: JD7 vs Blessing 2 vs Crinacle IEF target.




Early, out-of-box verdict about tuning: *very well-done*. Vocal sounds full, clear, detailed, and just beautiful with this IEM. I went through some old Bon Jovi's hit and I kept going and going with a dummy grin on my face.

More graph can be found on my database (https://iegems.nk-tran.com/)

@ChristianM: this IEM might be what you are looking for.


Important note on source: I did the entire listening with Hidizs XO (pre-production unit). Think of it as a slightly more resolving but slightly less powerful S9 Pro. The special thing about Hidizs dongle is that they "round off" the treble and increase the soundstage depth. With the support of XO, JD7 (and other "well-tuned" IEMs like Blessing 2) have a stronger sense of space and depth and less shoutiness.

Out of curiosity, I switched back to KA3, which is bright, detailed, and kind of flat in presentation. My reaction:




Shouty, kind of harsh, and the worst of all: 2D soundstage. Same with Aria, same with Blessing 2, same with other "well-tuned" IEMs. Maybe something wrong with my ears? That's why I don't usually like "well-tuned" stuffs


----------



## blade74

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m embarrassed to admit that this has held my fascination though-out the day!
> The New KZ ZS10 PRO X Universal IEM​https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-new-kz-zs10-pro-x-universal-iem.26128/reviews#review-29430


Is it like watching a car crash??


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Follow up on the JD7.
> 
> ...


In fact ironically I found guys on Jade Audio (that currently under Fiio) have better tuning target (or skill?) than mother company..
(Hiding before dave and his FH9 blast me off)

The JD7 looks interesting indeed.

Btw...


DynamicEars said:


> I guess its the same driver nature, they are using same driver so similar bass shelf, similar peaks around 2.5khz and 7-8khz, the differences are on the shell, resonance and dampers.. and the price (cough supermoon)
> 
> Btw I have KA3 too, and yes they are very good portable setup to accompany me while not feeling bring the M11 plus ESS.
> 
> ...



This is how the jcally JA3 looked like, just like one third of my finger, very portable and I'm surprised from what this small and cheap thing can do. Decode 32bit 384khz, have good sound signature (little bit boosted on edges, little bit fun but not too much, slight warm side, not analytical but still got plenty of details,like dx160 characteristic).
It can drive my UM Mest properly. What a discovery for me. I've been reaching out this little beast this past few days rather than KA3 for daily simple portable use.
Give it a try just for $6. I think I'm going to buy 1 or 2 more to put in the car in case i don't bring any sources and put budget IEM there. Good for backup budget setup on killing time when don't bring source and earphone.


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> (Hiding before dave and his FH9 blast me off)



Too late, mate. I already hear him coming with 13.6mm DLC woofers   

FH9 is cool in its weird way, though. Kind of like JH Audio cool. Not very right, not very versatile, but the right kind of wrong, at least to my ears. (Still not buying JH audio, though)



DynamicEars said:


> Give it a try just for $6. I think I'm going to buy 1 or 2 more to put in the car in case i don't bring any sources and put budget IEM there. Good for backup budget setup on killing time when don't bring source and earphone.



Interesting. I will put them on my shopping list. When you mentioned these "dongles" the other day, I imagined they are like Apple dongle, not these little adorable thingy


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 3, 2022)

blade74 said:


> Is it like watching a car crash??


No embarrassment due to the PRO X doing so much right at such a cheap price! It’s truly great! Slightly dark, but fun!

During my PRO X review I mistakenly used at regular PRO graph, at the start, then found correction with the correct graphical representation showing a bunch of differences, they are two different IEMs. Graphically anyways.


----------



## KokushiTsumo (Nov 3, 2022)

New Truthear IEM, 1DD + 3BA, 79.99USD (in China?).

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/


----------



## o0genesis0o

KokushiTsumo said:


> New Truthear IEM, 1DD + 3BA, 79.99USD (in China?).
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/


They look like Symphonium Helios and Triton. The cable looks like the horrible ones that come with 64 Audio U12t   

Is there any pricing info?


----------



## KokushiTsumo (Nov 3, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> They look like Symphonium Helios and Triton. The cable looks like the horrible ones that come with 64 Audio U12t
> 
> Is there any pricing info?


Edited my post, seems like an 80USD IEM, also looks like a proper hybrid with sound guides and a printed shell.


----------



## pevinkarker

KokushiTsumo said:


> New Truthear IEM, 1DD + 3BA, 79.99USD (in China?).
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/


any one know the size of the nozzle? I had to sell truthear zero because the nozzle has to big for my ears and i couldn't find any confort with all the tips that i tried. Thats why that variations and blessing 2 are out of my equation too.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

pevinkarker said:


> any one know the size of the nozzle? I had to sell truthear zero because the nozzle has to big for my ears and i couldn't find any confort with all the tips that i tried. Thats why that variations and blessing 2 are out of my equation too.


Guess we will know soon enough, looks the same as on the Zero though.


----------



## baskingshark

*SOME NEW RELEASES:


1) TRN Xuan Wu*

In terms of namesake, it sounds like a pirated Tangzu Zetian Wu. However, in driver tech, it mimics the Gumiho Celeste Square Planar driver + BA config.

Let's see if it will be a worthy competitor in the Square Planar driver game.





https://www.facebook.com/headphones...JG3bkTD9LCgM33yi64t3KetDvtgysqAWwvk3SwxAwAv4l




2) For Salnotes Zero fanboys, they have released a* new red coloured version:*





Don't think there's any change in the tuning, just a different coloured shell.

https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-salnotes-zero?variant=43531256627417


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> *SOME NEW RELEASES:
> 
> 
> 1) TRN Xuan Wu*
> ...


Wow, square driver Planar.


----------



## yaps66

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This made me want to listen to my CCA C10 (OG). My niece got them for me as a bday present a few years ago and I think they're the best KZ/CCA product I have ever heard or owned and that actually includes quite a few of them. The C10 is a solid $30-$40 IEM and I find it to be an enjoyable listen.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I end up rocking them for about a week straight around Christmas time every year when my sister and her kids come to stay and I like it. Just don't tell the other audiophiles and companies or they'll stop selling me the TOTL stuff. 😜😂😎





Tzennn said:


> This made me want to listen to my CCA CSN (which is not here anymore), the best bass production i have heard


Every now and then I would steal listens to me CCA CRA. It is my guilty pleasure iem!


----------



## baskingshark

NF Audio has a new IEM, *the RA10












*

6 mm microdynamic driver.

Seems to be 309 RMB, which is roughly 40ish USD.

Just released on Taobao currently, don't see it on Aliexpress yet, maybe soon.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 3, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> @Dsnuts : any comparison between eagle MEAOES and Fan 2 ?


Fan2 is much more neutral in presentation has more forward mids presentation especially lower mids and the Eagle is more v shaped IEM excellent for energetic genres. Rock Metal, EDM and such. More bass impact and rumble and has more in the upper mids gain over the Fan2, Clarity detailed techncial with good punch and rumble is what the Eagles are or a more energetic tuning. Fan2 is more even handed in its balancing and is excellent for acoustic and vocal music, orchestral and the like. They actually compliment each other in the way they are tuned.

Speaking of which. Fan2 I recently did a review for. Any of you guys interested in the latest Penon Iem here is my review of em. Fantastic neutral set.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan2.26145/


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting. I will put them on my shopping list. When you mentioned these "dongles" the other day, I imagined they are like Apple dongle, not these little adorable thingy


My bad mate, should've call it adapter.



baskingshark said:


> *SOME NEW RELEASES:
> 
> 
> 1) TRN Xuan Wu*
> ...


The shell design is very beautiful!



baskingshark said:


> NF Audio has a new IEM, *the RA10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said we got toilet bowl with new CCA, this one especially the white one looks like the whole closed toilet with flush button on top


----------



## Dsnuts

Ace Bee said:


> Can someone tell me how is the MEAOES pronounced? @Dsnuts can you help?


 MEE Os ? Kinda like ME with Toes but without the T? Stands for multiple experiences or something to that. Could be a new hip catch frase. 

Gonna have a Meaoes type of night! Lol.


----------



## BCool

Dsnuts said:


> MEE Os ? Kinda like ME with Toes but without the T? Stands for multiple experiences or something to that. Could be a new hip catch frase.
> 
> Gonna have a Meaoes type of night! Lol.



It's clearly pronounced 'Meows', because there aren't enough cat-themed IEMs in the market.


----------



## yaps66

BCool said:


> It's clearly pronounced 'Meows', because there aren't enough cat-themed IEMs in the market.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ChristianM said:


> Is there any IEM that have tuning like salnotes zero but have better build quality?


Heart Mirror if you don't have it. Not exactly same but fairly similar to Salnotes Zero


----------



## ChrisOc

Just before you decide to buy your 11.11 modular cable, read my impressions on six modular cables, and share your experience and impressions of modular cables.

Thread 'Modular Cables Impressions' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modular-cables-impressions.965535/


----------



## Carpet (Nov 3, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> My bad mate, should've call it adapter.
> 
> 
> The shell design is very beautiful!
> ...






I can't unsee that now! 

Even if it's great I'd still think of it as "crappy".


----------



## gmdb

Dsnuts said:


> MEE Os ? Kinda like ME with Toes but without the T? Stands for multiple experiences or something to that. Could be a new hip catch frase.
> 
> Gonna have a Meaoes type of night! Lol.


*M*ultipl*E A*udi*O* *E*xperience*S *???


----------



## christianfps

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Follow up on the JD7.
> 
> ...


You came in clutch bro! Looking at this for the 11.11 sale! hahaha


----------



## o0genesis0o

christianfps said:


> You came in clutch bro! Looking at this for the 11.11 sale! hahaha


Hey, it’s you, the “tanchjim OLA for gaming” guy  . I’m listening to the FF8 album with JD7 and my AP80 Pro X now. Nothing to complain at all, except the ugly cable. I might buy a replacement cable for it.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I see a couple of mentions for the new iKKo OH5 here - as a massive fan of single DDs, I've taken the plunge and ordered with a small review discount... very excited to hear it.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Scuba Devils said:


> I see a couple of mentions for the new iKKo OH5 here - as a massive fan of single DDs, I've taken the plunge and ordered with a small review discount... very excited to hear it.


Looking forward for your impressions about its soundstage. Ikko makes some bold claims there ("embed home theatre into IEM")


----------



## Scuba Devils

o0genesis0o said:


> Looking forward for your impressions about its soundstage. Ikko makes some bold claims there ("embed home theatre into IEM")



Yes indeed, marketing claims vs reality are always interesting!


----------



## Ace Bee

Scuba Devils said:


> I see a couple of mentions for the new iKKo OH5 here - as a massive fan of single DDs, I've taken the plunge and ordered with a small review discount... very excited to hear it.


I wait for the day when you'll finally listen to a 634EARS iem.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChristianM said:


> Is there any IEM that have tuning like salnotes zero but have better build quality?


Nope. Salnotes Zero is unique.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Follow up on the JD7.
> 
> ...


Another IEM tuned like the Aria, I reckon this is probably better than the Aria

These are almost half the price during 11.11 if you factor the extra promo discount and a coupon.

How are good are the new fiio tips?


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Another IEM tuned like the Aria, I reckon this is probably better than the Aria
> 
> These are almost half the price during 11.11 if you factor the extra promo discount and a coupon.
> 
> How are good are the new fiio tips?



More like OG SA6 with bass switch on to me. Aria is no match in resolution, soundstage depth (particularly imaging), and bass quality comparing to these JD7. I'll try to get my hands on FD3, FD5 and FD7 again to compare, but from my notes, these JD7 out resolves FD5. 

Fiio's tips are exactly like Spinfits CP145 without the spin. They will deform and lose seal if I try to fit them tightly and deep. Shallow fit is easy and comfortable. Treble and bass seem well reserved. I don't really like or hate them, but I do like them more than Moondrop's spring tips.


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> *SOME NEW RELEASES:
> 
> 
> 1) TRN Xuan Wu*
> ...


The Kirin (Qilin) released earlier is a unicorn, this Xuanwu is a black tortoise and Gumiho Celeste is a nine tail fox. Maybe we can expect a lot of IEMs named after some mythical beasts from them.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> The Kirin (Qilin) released earlier is a unicorn, this Xuanwu is a black tortoise and Gumiho Celeste is a nine tail fox. Maybe we can expect a lot of IEMs named after some mythical beasts from them.


Instead we will get the Turkey, Donkey and Lame Duck! Probably all released within days of each other.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 4, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Instead we will get the Turkey, Donkey and Lame Duck! Probably all released within days of each other.



Oh well. The market would adjust itself  

Let's face it, I believe very few of us regulars at this thread are in need of a good IEM to use. I think folks like @Redcarmoose have some TOTL stuffs as well. It's mostly about morbid curiosity and dopamine hit of consumerism any way  Let they release the lame duck, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ace Bee said:


> I wait for the day when you'll finally listen to a 634EARS iem.



Oh I will definitely next... I completely forgot to go via their Insta as you recommended - my attempt on the website failed miserably!


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 4, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> I see a couple of mentions for the new iKKo OH5 here - as a massive fan of single DDs, I've taken the plunge and ordered with a small review discount... very excited to hear it.



Thanks for taking one for the team!

I have tried a few IKKOs so far, been impressed with the OH10, nice V shaped set with huge bass and soundstage. Fit was a bit heavy though. The OH2 and OH1 were a bit sidegradish compared to current competitors.

Their Flagship, the OH7, was a smooth analoguish bassy set (L shaped) with good timbre but below average technicalities for the 1K TOTL bracket. Somewhat overpriced and it also has 90 ohm impedance, so not many on-the-go sources at that time could drive it optimally. I see many places trying to sell it off at slightly cheaper, but I think many modern day midFI single DDs can still kill it in terms of price-performance ratio, even when it is on sale.

Really hope this OH5 can turn out to be a gem rather than another sidegrade! Look forward to your review!




saldsald said:


> The Kirin (Qilin) released earlier is a unicorn, this Xuanwu is a black tortoise and Gumiho Celeste is a nine tail fox. Maybe we can expect a lot of IEMs named after some mythical beasts from them.



Well we have some toiletbowl-ish looking IEMs recently and BLON even named their IEM "FAT GIRL", so these unique IEMs depicting mythology and ancient culture are very welcome. At least there is some backdrop to appreciate their naming, and it gives consumers something to remember this IEM by, rather than some generic black/silvered shell IEM, or some alphabet soup named IEM with a "PRO" or "ultra" nonsense stuck onto the name.

Xuan Wu's shells do look like a black tortoise actually! Thanks for the headsup on the Xuan Wu Black Tortoise story: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xuanwu_(god). He is supposed to be one of the deities of Taoism that can control elements and magic.




But of course, all these nice mythological stories are only good if the IEM's tuning stands up to scrutiny. I really hope it will be good, but after seeing how the TRN Kirin fared against other planar competitors (with an initial QC flop for first few batches), I think best to wait for first adopter reviews first. A new planar or SPD driver IEM is always going to be released a week down the line, things move lightning quick on the planar game nowadays.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 4, 2022)

An exciting new line of cables from ISN Audio has just become available.

_*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c2.html*_

_*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s2.html*_

*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h2.html*




Dsnuts explains:
Nov 4, 2022 at 9:06 AMPost #3,986 of 3,988

*ISN Audio C2 2 Shares 6N+ OCC HiFi Earphone IEM Replacement Cable
Specification*

ISN C2
Brand: ISN Audio
Model: C2
Cable material: 6N+ OCC
Cable Cores: 2 shares 72 cores, the wire core is 0.08
Accessory material: Aluminum alloy + carbon fiber accessory
Plug: 3-in-1 detachable gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M


*ISN Audio S2 2 Shares 6N+ OCC Silver-plated HiFi Earphone IEM Replacement Cable
Specification*

Brand: ISN Audio
Model: S2
Cable material: 6N+ OCC silver-plated
Cable Cores: 2 shares 72 cores, the wire core is 0.08
Accessory material: Aluminum alloy + carbon fiber accessory
Plug: 3-in-1 detachable gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M

*ISN Audio H2 2 Shares 6N+ OCC & Silver-plated OCC Hybrid HiFi Earphone IEM Replacement Cable
Specification*

Brand: ISN Audio
Model: H2
Cable material: 6N+ OCC & silver-plated OCC hybrid
Cable Cores: 2 shares 72 cores, the wire core is 0.08
Accessory material: Aluminum alloy + carbon fiber accessory
Plug: 3-in-1 detachable gold-plated plug
Cable length: 1.2M


----------



## superuser1

Dsnuts said:


> Fan2 is much more neutral in presentation has more forward mids presentation especially lower mids and the Eagle is more v shaped IEM excellent for energetic genres. Rock Metal, EDM and such. More bass impact and rumble and has more in the upper mids gain over the Fan2, Clarity detailed techncial with good punch and rumble is what the Eagles are or a more energetic tuning. Fan2 is more even handed in its balancing and is excellent for acoustic and vocal music, orchestral and the like. They actually compliment each other in the way they are tuned.
> 
> Speaking of which. Fan2 I recently did a review for. Any of you guys interested in the latest Penon Iem here is my review of em. Fantastic neutral set.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan2.26145/


i wish penon would reconsider its unaesthetic branding.


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> Well we have some toiletbowl-ish looking IEMs recently and BLON even named their IEM "FAT GIRL", so these unique IEMs depicting mythology and ancient culture are very welcome. At least there is some backdrop to appreciate their naming, and it gives consumers something to remember this IEM by, rather than some generic black/silvered shell IEM, or some alphabet soup named IEM with a "PRO" or "ultra" nonsense stuck onto the name.
> 
> Xuan Wu's shells do look like a black tortoise actually! Thanks for the headsup on the Xuan Wu Black Tortoise story: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xuanwu_(god). He is supposed to be one of the deities of Taoism that can control elements and magic.
> 
> ...


Yea true, I prefer this kind of naming. 

Well, I might be one of those first adopters if it's cheap enough. I am guessing it will be slighly cheaper than the Gumiho.


----------



## Redcarmoose

superuser1 said:


> i wish penon would reconsider its unaesthetic branding.


Well, I bet if you contacted them they would make you a pair without the letters, that's how personalized they can maybe be? I'm not positive, yet I would ask if you're ready to buy.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 4, 2022)

Yup, *KZ EDC-X *is out. Its a *$9.5, *1DD, (KZ attempt on) Harman target IEM
https://id.aliexpress.com/item/1005004915728079.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $15.84!US $9.50!!!!!@2101e9d516675487004238503e0216!12000031005814628!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2911412.pic_0




>


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> Yup, *KZ EDC-X *is out. Its a *$9.5, *1DD, Harman target IEM
> https://id.aliexpress.com/item/1005004915728079.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $15.84!US $9.50!!!!!@2101e9d516675487004238503e0216!12000031005814628!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2911412.pic_0


Wait, if I read the graph correctly, then it is about *13db* ear-gain, forward 4kHz? And they say this is good tuning?

You know what, I’ll bite   Will order later today along with some DIY parts.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 4, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, if I read the graph correctly, then it is about *13db* ear-gain, forward 4kHz? And they say this is good tuning?
> 
> You know what, I’ll bite   Will order later today along with some DIY parts.


Considering CCA HM20 big V, this is quite restrained KZ tuning, 10db bass-mid, around 13db mid-treble
i misread the graph thinking its 8db max difference, its 13db
but cmiiw, harman does have that slightly more than 10db valley


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, if I read the graph correctly, then it is about *13db* ear-gain, forward 4kHz? And they say this is good tuning?
> 
> You know what, I’ll bite   Will order later today along with some DIY parts.


If that 13db increment is raw tuning, that will be ok to dampen it later. but if that FR already dampened result, ugh.. (double filter makes bad airflow thus lead to bloated bass)


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> Considering CCA HM20 big V, this is quite restrained KZ tuning, 10db bass-mid, around 13db mid-treble
> i misread the graph thinking its 8db max difference, its 13db
> but cmiiw, harman does have that slightly more than 10db valley


If they want to do Harman, then they need to dip 250Hz as well to do with that 12db harman ear-gain: lean, clean, sub-bassy, shout. This is just usual KZ V-shaped with big claims, IMHO. 

Oh well, we will see then these arrive at my desk.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here's my review of BGVP Melody single dynamic driver IEM that comes with swappable tuning filters and jack terminations. Read to know what I think, how it graphs and comparisons with other popular DD IEMs in its price segment. 

*BGVP Melody*

**​


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 4, 2022)

The TinHiFi T2 DLC is competent in all respects and is a great addition to TinHifi’s lineup. I could not ask for more from an IEM with a street price of around $50, and I am happy to recommend the T2 DLC to new IEM listeners.

My full review is available on my blog and here on Head-Fi.


----------



## nymz

*RAPTGO x HBB Hook-X*








​

*Frequency Response Graph:*






*Linsoul link*​


----------



## o0genesis0o

My money where my mouth is


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> My money where my mouth is





Thank you for your services to audiophiledom. And more so, to spend your hard earned cash on a KZ, which will likely be outdated in a week's time once an "ULTRA" or "MAX" or "PRO" version of this iteration is released once more.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 4, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Thank you for your services to audiophiledom. And more so, to spend your hard earned cash on a KZ, which will likely be outdated in a week's time once an "ULTRA" or "MAX" or "PRO" version of this iteration is released once more.



I did feel kinda dumb when clicking the check out button. Oh well, if KZ can do a good job, I want to hear it.

Now, back to IEM on my hand: Fiio JD7 continues to make my jaw drop. Harman tuned is dime in a dozen. Tasteful variations from Harman is rare. Harman tuned without being dampened to dead to reach the target is even rarer. I haven’t heard such “right” and detailed midrange under the kilobuck. A bit scared to A/B with my Andro. I’ll try to A/B with the rest of the FD line up tomorrow (borrowed stuffs, of course. I can’t afford the whole line up  )


Edit: my beloved MD4 has been surpassed. I’m A/Bing with the Scores album by 2CELLOS. MD4 midrange sounds overly smoothened and a bit unnatural in back to back comparison against JD7. Unbelievable. The exaggerated soundstage and imaging of MD4 is still a bit ahead of the more tamed image of JD7, though.


Edit 2: switching back to Andro from JD7 requires a couple songs for brain burn-in to kick in. The midrange of Andro is pushed back comparing to JD7, so JD7 might feel even more resolving than Andro at a glance. However, in back to back, Andro is still a bit more resolving across the whole stereo image, and the soundstage on Andro is more exaggerated, so more “special”. I can see listeners preferring JD7 over Andro, though.


----------



## darmanastartes

KokushiTsumo said:


> New Truthear IEM, 1DD + 3BA, 79.99USD (in China?).
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/


I have one of these on the way.


----------



## ChrisOc

I cannot see the post in which someone asked about the price of the BQEYZ Winter. In any case, I am told BQEYZ Winter is coming in at 239USD.

Crowd funding begins in Japan on the 18th November 2022.


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> I cannot see the post in which someone asked about the price of the BQEYZ Winter. In any case, I am told BQEYZ Winter is coming in at 239USD.
> 
> Crowd funding begins in Japan on the 18th November 2022.



Speaking about the BQEYZ Winter, there's some pics here from their FB:








https://www.facebook.com/bqeyzaudio...RFhRAjzWgRWL21fyTU69AXmmabG4L57RYHJSGFBEDGTxl
https://www.facebook.com/bqeyzaudio...xP5LDb7NPF4pXyEzjMfSzwBYCNsr1AnMpBRQcUjDokr1l


$239 USD is a really tough bracket to release at, lots of big boys at this price range, but the BC technology hopefully makes a perceptible sonic difference. Interested in first impressions if anyone gets the Winter.


----------



## Dsnuts

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about the BQEYZ Winter, there's some pics here from their FB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious of what tuning flavor they might do with a winter theme. Hopefully nothing to do with a cold bright tuning. Lol

I can see them being more neutrally tuned though.


----------



## morndewey

I’m hearing a benefit to Talos treble switched On with my jazz piano trio recordings especially modern mastering or recordings that are a bit muddy or flat dynamically


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dsnuts said:


> Hopefully nothing to do with a cold bright tuning. Lol



We need warmth in winter...


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> My money where my mouth is


Nice, can't wait for your impression. Also, are u vietnamese ?


----------



## ChrisOc

morndewey said:


> I’m hearing a benefit to Talos treble switched On with my jazz piano trio recordings especially modern mastering or recordings that are a bit muddy or flat dynamically


I assume from what you said, the Talos (with treble switched on) reduce the mudiness and lift the jazz piano tracks, without piercing your eardrums.

I like the look of the Talos, if they are good for jazz they may just be tempting.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 4, 2022)

***


----------



## WAON303

nymz said:


> *RAPTGO x HBB Hook-X*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Nov 4, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> I have one of these on the way.


Can't find a purchase link? Help for the TruthEar HEXA


----------



## curicat (Nov 4, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> A note on the Linsoul sale.  They mislisted the Bluetooth version of the latest Aune dac.  I informed them about it after I purchased it.  I received an email this morning that I would have to pay the difference if I wanted to get the dac.  In our country customers do not have to pay for store errors.  I was told to pay an extra 25 dollars if I wanted the dac.  That is not a lot, but it is the principal of the thing.  Others may have already purchased it at the error price.  I report the error and they want me to pay after already making the purchase.  Am I wrong?


To be fair they also did it the other way around for me. They mislisted an item that I bought at that mislisted price. Around a week later I noticed that now it's much cheaper and without any duscounts and asked: why is suddenly the price totally different? And they reply that I bought it at an incorrect (much more expensive) price and immediately refunded the difference.

So they seem to do it both ways, not only when it's financially beneficial for them, but also when they have to take a loss. IMO it's consitent and fair: human error and they offer to correct it regardless of which party brnefitted from that error.


----------



## WAON303

I'm surprised no one has talked about this one:

https://aliexpress.com/item/4000578779311.html

Huge discount on the Audiosense AQ4 right now during 11.11 on Ali

Most of the other Audiosense IEMs are also heavily discounted right now, doesn't seem to be a pricing error.

Definitely worth picking up if you are a basshead, tuning seems smoother than the OH10, might pick one up.


----------



## Tzennn

By the way. CCA CXS graph


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> I'm surprised no one has talked about this one:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000578779311.html
> 
> ...


Definitely recommend AQ4, I sure as hell would have liked to have bought it for this price! The DT600 looks like a very good pick , there is some talk of impedance adapter being required (sound familiar?). Apparently an 80 ohm one was included according to reviews. AQ0 was added to the discounted IEMs today. That appears to be a much better deal than pretty much anything at $80 (YMMV depending on tuning preference). Audiosense included accessories are also top notch!

IMHO best sale offers so far!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> Nice, can't wait for your impression. Also, are u vietnamese ?



Yup!



WAON303 said:


> I'm surprised no one has talked about this one:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000578779311.html
> 
> ...



Can confirm that I see huge discount (even above 50%) from my side. I am sitting this one out, though. Otherwise, I’ll never be able to save up for a DAP


----------



## lgcubana

I’m thinking of backfilling my collection, during the current 11.11   
The sale pricing on the:
1. OH11, $108.12 
2. LZ A7, $189.28
- $9 off ($3 off every $30, $9 max)

are hard to resist


----------



## saldsald

darmanastartes said:


> I have one of these on the way.


Looks like the softears volume


----------



## Carpet (Nov 4, 2022)

ChristianM said:


> Is there any IEM that have tuning like salnotes zero but have better build quality?


OH2 isn't bad, a little more bass and slightly more relaxed on top. But mid-centric, great build and cheap as chips at the moment. The Grey one is so dark it's basically black and available slightly cheaper.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004225632809.html
Cheaper for the Grey OH2 (not other colors, other models and dongles are worth checking too)



o0genesis0o said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> Can confirm that I see huge discount (even above 50%) from my side. I am sitting this one out, though. Otherwise, I’ll never be able to save up for a DAP


AQ4 sounds spectacular on my SR25, but it sounds nearly as good on Fiio BTR3K (also on sale ATM).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650813581.html

The BTR3K is about the size of a dongle and way more convenient to use. Fits in the fob watch pocket on a pair of jeans, and sees more use than my DAPs. I know BTR5 and now BTR7 get all the limelight, but this thing is great. It drives all my planars on SE, has balanced 2.5mm as an option and I don't feel the need to upgrade it. Being able to be reached by phone is handy for me (YMMV), since I have family with health problems. It supports all the same codecs as the BTR5 (inc. LDAC), still has dual DACs and slightly longer battery life. I might look at something better if I need to replace it, but it has been one of my best audio purchases so far. Maybe if I was listening to  kilobuck IEMs it would prove inadequate. But would I be wearing them out of the house for mobile use? Even with better sounding options the BTR3K retains a degree of convenience that is hard to match.

For streaming at home I use Hiby FD3 off my computer, the Hiby FC3 sounds as good but loses support for balanced. If most of your listening is Tidal streaming (guilty)  then these work fine.

TL DR; DAPs fill a niche, but there are cheaper options. Particularly in the current environment where cheaper DAPs seem to going extinct.


----------



## saldsald

WAON303 said:


> I'm surprised no one has talked about this one:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000578779311.html
> 
> ...


How much is the AQ4? I see no real discount here.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Scuba Devils said:


> I see a couple of mentions for the new iKKo OH5 here - as a massive fan of single DDs, I've taken the plunge and ordered with a small review discount... very excited to hear it.


Please do so. I am looking forward to it. Had an Ikko OH1S, but it was shouty and that shoutiness was difficult to tame with EQ.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> How much is the AQ4? I see no real discount here.


AUD $163 from my side, down from AUD $294


----------



## helloh3adfi

superuser1 said:


> i wish penon would reconsider its unaesthetic branding.


That's what I thought. I'll probably ask them to keep the text away.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> How much is the AQ4? I see no real discount here.


Strangely Audiosense has just used the standard sale page rather than having an 11/11 page set up like everyone else. The discounts are genuine, these have been on my radar for some time!


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> AUD $163 from my side, down from AUD $294


Oh thanks I thought that crossed out price is a mark-up.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 4, 2022)

pevinkarker said:


> any one know the size of the nozzle? I had to sell truthear zero because the nozzle has to big for my ears and i couldn't find any confort with all the tips that i tried. Thats why that variations and blessing 2 are out of my equation too.


Either bite the bullet and get a new better waifu or you just get the Moondrop Aria. More cash to blow? Then Tangzu Wu Zetian or 7Hz Timeless. The latter is more comfortable than Truthear Zero. I haven't tried Tangzu yet.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 4, 2022)

saldsald said:


> How much is the AQ4? I see no real discount here.


It was 180 USD originally.

It's 98 USD on Ali for me.

Not a fake discount which are laughably common on Ali


----------



## WAON303

NiceHCK has joined the planar club down the street:

https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004907520712.html


----------



## saldsald

WAON303 said:


> It was 180 USD originally.
> 
> It's 98 USD on Ali for me.
> 
> Not a fake discount which are laughably common on Ali


I usually also check the price on Taobao and it's 498 and I think it will be further reduced to 448 if I am not mistaken. I guess it's one of those brands you should only buy at a discount.


----------



## Surf Monkey

helloh3adfi said:


> Either bite the bullet and get a new better waifu or you just get the Moondrop Aria. More cash to blow? Then Tangzu Wu Zetian or 7Hz Timeless. The latter is more comfortable than Truthear Zero. I haven't tried Tangzu yet.



Wu Zetian: fit is excellent. I’m using SednaEarFit Max tips on them. As far as the sound goes, they’re superb. Of the planars I own, they’re tied with the Hook-X as the best tuned.


----------



## WAON303

Another Audio IEM just launched, called the Ehhiku: (Credit goes to HBB and AV Atmos.)

https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004922407773.html

That driver config is pretty interesting, you don't often see 3 DDs in an IEM, much less 3 DDs meshed with other driver types, here being 4 BAs.

Pretty attractive price tag of $199, I think this one is going be another cult favorite just like the Lokahi and Hekili.

Gorgeous faceplate btw!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 7, 2022)

*Simgot EM2R


Simgot EM2R in the house. *


US $109.99
Simgot stands for simple and elegant……….strangely that’s exactly the sound. While not doing anything drastic or showy there is a relaxed complete character emitted. I actually didn’t like the EM2R to start, but after burn-in I’m fully confident to recommend this player. The center of this sophistication ends up a 33518 Knowles right at the nozzle screen. Lol. Literally you can look down and see it there. Combined with a third generation 10mm CNT DD and we have our sound picture complete. Such simplicity is special in that there is less conflicting elements to disrupt the pureness of sound character. The other plus is they can downsize the form-facter making one of the smallest Hybrids I’ve even witnessed!

https://amzn.to/3DDZQak

And I will provide you a promotion code of EM2R, which has 5%off discount.
The promotion code: *8387J4UP*

This 5% off discount can also be combined with the Black Friday/Cyber Monday discount(at least 20%off discount).

https://www.amazon.com/SIMGOT-Headphones-Isolating-Professional-Musicians/dp/B09SH7972G


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804421928930.html?pdp_npi=2@dis!USD!US $109.99!US $109.99!US $109.99!!!!@210318c216671717238992109e431d!12000030007761115!sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2003377605068.pic_0&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US

_*Edit:*_
*After burn-in and thorough review process, I truly can't recommend this particular IEM.*


----------



## Surf Monkey

New product flood continues:

US $104.92  25％ Off | JUNEAR TBS-01 In Ear Earphone 1Planar + 4BA Hybrid Drive HiFi Music Earbud With 0.78 2Pin 2.5 3.5 4.4mm Plug Monitor IEMs

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mt65uXi



















The “F10” looks suspiciously like the so-called square planar being used in several new sets. That graph looks like an ice pick, but I doubt it has much if anything to do with the ‘phone’s actual profile.


----------



## Dsnuts

The first planar to utilize a dynamic for bass boost will get my money.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> The first planar to utilize a dynamic for bass boost will get my money.



Ya agreed. For planar IEMs (not headphones), their bass generally doesn't move as much air and decay as a DD bass. So it sounds a bit less natural, though planar bass usually has lightning fast transients and is quicker than DD bass.

Putting the square planar drivers aside, which may not have as good treble extension as a legit planar driver, I see the companies keep adding BAs to the planars, but not a DD. The legit planars mostly do not have an issue with treble extension, but may need help in the bass department with a DD.


----------



## Dsnuts

Dunu Talos Bass edition. Planar + dynamic adding bass with a switch.


----------



## baskingshark

Dsnuts said:


> The first planar to utilize a dynamic for bass boost will get my money.



Actually the TRI I3 and I3 Pro are a tribrid, with a DD bass, planar for the mids and BAs for the highs. Granted, not a pure 1 DD + 1 planar.


----------



## Dsnuts

baskingshark said:


> Actually the TRI I3 and I3 Pro are a tribrid, with a DD bass, planar for the mids and BAs for the highs. Granted, not a pure 1 DD + 1 planar.


Yes and they got my money.


----------



## earmonger

Redcarmoose said:


> $16.50 USD
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tangzu-waner-s-g?variant=43530411180249


BUT...how does it sound????


----------



## earmonger

Dsnuts said:


> Yes and they got my money.


Original Tri I3 still sounds good, especially when amped.


----------



## earmonger (Nov 5, 2022)

Redcarmoose wrote: Personally I really could care less where stuff is made! It’s the sound that matters!

It does matter where they are made if you care about human beings who are trying to make a decent living and save something so their children can have better lives. Just because so much is made in China -- with its strikingly, startlingly low labor costs -- doesn't mean some human being, with a mind and a heart and a family and hopes and ideas and feelings, isn't being treated like a machine.  Low prices can have high costs.


----------



## r31ya

Surf Monkey said:


> New product flood continues:
> 
> US $104.92  25％ Off | JUNEAR TBS-01 In Ear Earphone 1Planar + 4BA Hybrid Drive HiFi Music Earbud With 0.78 2Pin 2.5 3.5 4.4mm Plug Monitor IEMs
> 
> ...


is that an SPD advertised as Planar?


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Actually the TRI I3 and I3 Pro are a tribrid, with a DD bass, planar for the mids and BAs for the highs. Granted, not a pure 1 DD + 1 planar.


What’s up with that set? I heard about it long ago, but it never seems to have any (broad) traction. I wonder what planar drivers TRI stuffs in there.


----------



## Surf Monkey

r31ya said:


> is that an SPD advertised as Planar?



Looks like it. I can’t confirm though. The marketing text doesn’t say. But it sure looks like one in their render.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FD7 is superior in terms of treble resolution and the “snappiness” of the bass, but I have to try really hard to pin point the advantages of FD7. Even harder to justify the price difference.




FD7 graph, btw. Surprisingly flat with only 5db ear gain. Vocal stands in the band rather than in front of the background like Harman tuned IEMs.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> FD7 is superior in terms of treble resolution and the “snappiness” of the bass, but I have to try really hard to pin point the advantages of FD7. Even harder to justify the price difference.
> 
> 
> FD7 graph, btw. Surprisingly flat with only 5db ear gain. Vocal stands in the band rather than in front of the background like Harman tuned IEMs.



The price difference is what? $79 to $599 or am I getting my IEM prices and threads mixed?


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> What’s up with that set? I heard about it long ago, but it never seems to have any (broad) traction. I wonder what planar drivers TRI stuffs in there.



The TRI I3 is nicknamed the "ear potato" cause it is huge and heavy. But the huge shells contribute to a huge soundstage, I daresay when properly amplified, the soundstage depth and height can be quite close to earbuds.

It is a balanced U shaped sound, big bass and average technicalities. I still keep my set around, bought it about 2 years ago, cause it is pretty unique. Despite a weird driver config, it sounds quite coherent.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 5, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The price difference is what? $79 to $599 or am I getting my IEM prices and threads mixed?


AUD $200 vs AUD $899. We are seeing a well tuned Harman but technically average DD against the raw resolving power of a high end DD. Don’t get me wrong, the true resolution of FD7 is better than JD7, but doing Harman well (a.k.a. no dampening to dead) helps the cheap IEM holds its own on surface level detail.

In other words, FD7 is more stable and more separated in dense, complex music. JD7 feels as detailed As FD7 because its midrange is pushed forward, loud and clear and detailed (Harman).


----------



## Tzennn

Surf Monkey said:


> New product flood continues:
> 
> US $104.92  25％ Off | JUNEAR TBS-01 In Ear Earphone 1Planar + 4BA Hybrid Drive HiFi Music Earbud With 0.78 2Pin 2.5 3.5 4.4mm Plug Monitor IEMs
> 
> ...


This one got discount yesterday to 67$ on taobao!


----------



## Redcarmoose

earmonger said:


> Redcarmoose wrote: Personally I really could care less where stuff is made! It’s the sound that matters!
> 
> It does matter where they are made if you care about human beings who are trying to make a decent living and save something so their children can have better lives. Just because so much is made in China -- with its strikingly, startlingly low labor costs -- doesn't mean some human being, with a mind and a heart and a family and hopes and ideas and feelings, isn't being treated like a machine.  Low prices can have high costs.


I live in an impoverished 3rd world county. The average monthly income is $100 USD. Yet people get by and the most important thing is they have love! More love than many high dollar locations. I’m not going to make this political or even economical in discussion, but if you buy a Chinese made product, you enrich the makers whoever they happen to be in the end. And it’s more than they had before the purchase!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Surf Monkey said:


> The “F10” looks suspiciously like the so-called square planar being used in several new sets. That graph looks like an ice pick, but I doubt it has much if anything to do with the ‘phone’s actual profile.



It's like they heard that the SPD was controversial so they thought if they just cover it with a metal box no one would notice lol! 🤣 If the F10 isn't some version of the SPD design then they're incredibly stupid for making it appear so suspiciously similar and not providing some kind of marketing or literature setting their F10 apart.


----------



## Redcarmoose

earmonger said:


> BUT...how does it sound????


They are famous? What? Read about them! I should maybe get a pair! So at least I can say something?


----------



## Scuba Devils

Has anyone tried the new Dunu Kima yet? I know very recent but might have landed for some.


----------



## MarkParity

Scuba Devils said:


> Has anyone tried the new Dunu Kima yet? I know very recent but might have landed for some.


@OspreyAndy has posted a great review here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/reviews
​


----------



## Ace Bee

@Scuba Devils hey buddy, here you go, my detailed impressions about the Kima:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29515/


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 5, 2022)

Moondrop is releasing another headphone, but a planar this time.

The Venus













https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/moondrop-venus-flagship-full-size-planar-headphone

Seems they are crowdfunding it for $549 USD. Hmm not sure why a big player needs to resort to crowdfunding?


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop is releasing another headphone, but a planar this time.
> 
> The Venus, a planar headphone
> 
> ...


They should have used that name for Stellaris "A planar that's too hot, named after a planet that's too hot!"


----------



## WAON303

Ace Bee said:


> @Scuba Devils hey buddy, here you go, my detailed impressions about the Kima:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29515/


Criz Faction is so weird coming from a company that never cared about waifus or anime.

The Kima looks like a typical Moondrop IEM, no one would guess this was a DUNU product if you took out the branded velcro knot (or whatever that cable thing is called.)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 5, 2022)

Carpet said:


> They should have used that name for Stellaris "A planar that's too hot, named after a planet that's too hot!"


Venus............the goddess of love!



Spoiler: and......



Beauty, desire, sex, fertility, prosperity, and victory.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 5, 2022)

Something different..........Lol

*Model: RA10*

Driver: 6mm micro dynamic driver
Frequency response: 15-30kHz
Sensitivity: 102dB/mW
Impedance: 15Ω
Maximum SPL: 125dB
Sound insulation: 25dB
Distortion: <1%
Cable: 5N OFC silver-plated cable
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
Plug: 3.5mm
*Package*
NF Audio RA10
5N OFC silver-plated cable
MS42 eartips(XS/S/M/L
$49.90

*https://penonaudio.com/nf-audio-ra10.html*


----------



## ian91

baskingshark said:


> Hmm not sure why a big player needs to resort to crowdfunding?



They don't want to put their money on the table for this venture? Anyway, it doesn't give me the impression of any confidence in their own product. It will be interesting to see if Moondrop can adapt their house sound to planars...personally I don't think its a match made in heaven.


----------



## Redcarmoose

ian91 said:


> They don't want to put their money on the table for this venture? Anyway, it doesn't give me the impression of any confidence in their own product. It will be interesting to see if Moondrop can adapt their house sound to planars...personally I don't think its a match made in heaven.


Doesn't it provide full financial commitment before build is done. Meaning the units will be sold before someone has a chance to hear them and judge them? And any poor reviews mean limited influence?


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ace Bee said:


> @Scuba Devils hey buddy, here you go, my detailed impressions about the Kima:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29515/



Edit


----------



## pevinkarker

helloh3adfi said:


> Either bite the bullet and get a new better waifu or you just get the Moondrop Aria. More cash to blow? Then Tangzu Wu Zetian or 7Hz Timeless. The latter is more comfortable than Truthear Zero. I haven't tried Tangzu yet.


Yeah my ears are for the little side 😅 i Need to find iems that not only like because of the sound but that fit my little ears. I been using tri i3 pro for about a year as my confort iem but unfortunatelly i will need to Change because of a problem on one of the earpieces. I listen mostly classical, ambient and some indie. 
What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ace Bee said:


> @Scuba Devils hey buddy, here you go, my detailed impressions about the Kima:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29515/



Hit 'post' too quickly previously! Between your and @OspreyAndy reviews, probably one I'll skip for now - curious to try less 'safe' DDs at the moment - I've even found lately for example that the safe nature of IE600 doesn't get my blood flowing... ended up on classifieds as a result, I still much prefer IE900 (albeit for select genres). My inbound SM2 I feel will fuel my hunger for exploring maybe less safe sets for now!


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Truthear hexa graph, wowza.


----------



## Carpet

pevinkarker said:


> Yeah my ears are for the little side 😅 i Need to find iems that not only like because of the sound but that fit my little ears. I been using tri i3 pro for about a year as my confort iem but unfortunatelly i will need to Change because of a problem on one of the earpieces. I listen mostly classical, ambient and some indie.
> What do you guys recommend?


How about something in the TinHifi T2 style, those are pretty tiny. T2 is neutral bright, T4 is V shaped, TRN TA1 max is warm Harmon. 

ECCI YST-02 is worth a look too, it hasn't gained the traction it deserves and shell is certainly smaller than the I3 Pro. Balanced and natural sounding, would be very good for classical or ambient.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 5, 2022)

Just got AZ09 pro right before a ride back to my village. The case is super big compare to other tws case, quick connection, sound as good as wired (plug directly to phone of course), some minor dropout here and there but nothing too serious to say about it, mic is fuctional. A really good device for someone who want to catch up with modern world 😂 my ears is small so it does fall out while sleeping but overall, 4.5 out of 5
Edit: work with wavelet aswell so i can have multiple iem inside, nice


----------



## baskingshark

ian91 said:


> They don't want to put their money on the table for this venture? Anyway, it doesn't give me the impression of any confidence in their own product. It will be interesting to see if Moondrop can adapt their house sound to planars...personally I don't think its a match made in heaven.



Yep I think you are right.
Their first headphone, the Void, flopped and they had to retune/recall the headphones a few days after release, and only recently did they launch a re-release.

Then their first planar IEM, the Stellaris, was too niche, most lay consumers found it overly bright (though it was very technical). Fit was also not good.

So now comes a planar + headphone combination from Moondrop. $550ish USD is a very ambitious launch price to boot.





pevinkarker said:


> Yeah my ears are for the little side 😅 i Need to find iems that not only like because of the sound but that fit my little ears. I been using tri i3 pro for about a year as my confort iem but unfortunatelly i will need to Change because of a problem on one of the earpieces. I listen mostly classical, ambient and some indie.
> What do you guys recommend?




Maybe you can consider the DUNU Talos. Very technical planar IEM, perhaps not as good soundstage as the I3 Pro, but the Talos will beat it in other areas like clarity, imaging, transients, micro-details and instrument separation. Has a tuning switch to activate a BA that gives increased resolution and treble extension, though treble-sensitive folk may find it too fatiguing on this setting. The pure planar mode is really quite balanced in tonality, and timbre is not too bad for a planar.


----------



## OklahKekW

KokushiTsumo said:


> Truthear hexa graph, wowza.



Budget Blessing 2    (79.99USD)


----------



## KokushiTsumo

OklahKekW said:


> Budget Blessing 2    (79.99USD)


Looks better tuned to me.


----------



## ian91

KokushiTsumo said:


> Truthear hexa graph, wowza.



Colour me interested. What's the driver config?


----------



## KokushiTsumo

ian91 said:


> Colour me interested. What's the driver config?


1DD 2BA with proper tubing, 79.99. Looks like the most interesting budget set released lately tbh.


----------



## ian91

KokushiTsumo said:


> 1DD 2BA with proper tubing, 79.99. Looks like the most interesting budget set released lately tbh.



Definitely agree and the aesthetics are right up my street too.


----------



## pevinkarker

Carpet said:


> How about something in the TinHifi T2 style, those are pretty tiny. T2 is neutral bright, T4 is V shaped, TRN TA1 max is warm Harmon.
> 
> ECCI YST-02 is worth a look too, it hasn't gained the traction it deserves and shell is certainly smaller than the I3 Pro. Balanced and natural sounding, would be very good for classical or ambient.


Thank you for you suggestions. I Will check those, curious about ecci that i didnt know before you mention it. 


baskingshark said:


> Yep I think you are right.
> Their first headphone, the Void, flopped and they had to retune/recall the headphones a few days after release, and only recently did they launch a re-release.
> 
> Then their first planar IEM, the Stellaris, was too niche, most lay consumers found it overly bright (though it was very technical). Fit was also not good.
> ...


Im one of those with treble-sensitive. 
I was looking for kima or kbear aurora. Do you think that are good options? Im still trying to know the shell size of aurora's. 

I also have a etymotic er3se on my way that a friend of mine who lives in EUA right now bought me for 49$ from adorama.


----------



## baskingshark

pevinkarker said:


> Im one of those with treble-sensitive.
> I was looking for kima or kbear aurora. Do you think that are good options? Im still trying to know the shell size of aurora's.
> 
> I also have a etymotic er3se on my way that a friend of mine who lives in EUA right now bought me for 49$ from adorama.



I haven't heard the Kima.

But I own the Aurora, and it is an upgraded BLON BL-03. Have you heard the BL-03 by any chance? So basically, the BLON BL-03 is famed for good tonality and timbre, but sub-par technicalities. The Aurora has a similar harmanish with midbass bump tonality and organic timbre, and better technicalities than the BL-03. It also has much better fit than the infamous BL-03's fit.

If you compare the Aurora against other midFI single DD sets, the technicalities are below average however. I think your TRI I3 Pro will have even better technicalities than the Aurora. So might even be a downgrade of sorts to getting it if you are into technicalities.


----------



## pevinkarker

baskingshark said:


> I haven't heard the Kima.
> 
> But I own the Aurora, and it is an upgraded BLON BL-03. Have you heard the BL-03 by any chance? So basically, the BLON BL-03 is famed for good tonality and timbre, but sub-par technicalities. The Aurora has a similar harmanish with midbass bump tonality and organic timbre, and better technicalities than the BL-03. It also has much better fit than the infamous BL-03's fit.
> 
> If you compare the Aurora against other midFI single DD sets, the technicalities are below average however. I think your TRI I3 Pro will have even better technicalities than the Aurora. So might even be a downgrade of sorts to getting it if you are into technicalities.


No, i didnt have the chance. 
I really like my tri i3 pro and since i need to change them because of a earpiece problem, im looking for something at least on the same level or better. Unfortunatelly, where i live i cant try iems before buy them and to sent them back if i dont like its a problem, so with all this new daily releases i'm kind of lost about which iem to buy.


----------



## baskingshark

pevinkarker said:


> No, i didnt have the chance.
> I really like my tri i3 pro and since i need to change them because of a earpiece problem, im looking for something at least on the same level or better. Unfortunatelly, where i live i cant try iems before buy them and to sent them back if i dont like its a problem, so with all this new daily releases i'm kind of lost about which iem to buy.



What do you like about the TRI I3 Pro? And any areas that you didn't like and would like to improve on?


----------



## Tzennn

pevinkarker said:


> No, i didnt have the chance.
> I really like my tri i3 pro and since i need to change them because of a earpiece problem, im looking for something at least on the same level or better. Unfortunatelly, where i live i cant try iems before buy them and to sent them back if i dont like its a problem, so with all this new daily releases i'm kind of lost about which iem to buy.


Hmm i don't know what's your ideal of better but if better timbre then maybe maybe GD3C? I don't have it so maybe @Carpet can help you


----------



## pevinkarker (Nov 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> What do you like about the TRI I3 Pro? And any areas that you didn't like and would like to improve on?


I didnt try many iems so my experience is very limited.
(I bought tri i3 pro with the help from you guys and your suggestions as on point).
With this in mind, first of all, i like the confort and to be able to use them for long periods as i found the sound smooth and not agressive. Also like the clean details and the bass.


----------



## baskingshark

pevinkarker said:


> I didnt try many iems so my experience is very limited.
> (I bought tri i3 pro with the help from you guys and your suggestions as on point).
> With this in mind, first of all, i like the confort and to be able to use them for long periods as i found the sound smooth and not agressive. Also like the clean details and the bass.



If you can find a Sony XBA N3 for sale, that is a very nice non-fatiguing smooth set. L shaped, big bass and nice layering/soundstage. Even though it has BAs inside, the timbre is very natural (Sony puts foams in the nozzle which makes their BAs sound very organic).

I bought mine at $100 USD 2nd hand, but I think it might be quite hard to find nowadays.


----------



## ldo77

baskingshark said:


> If you can find a Sony XBA N3 for sale, that is a very nice non-fatiguing smooth set. L shaped, big bass and nice layering/soundstage. Even though it has BAs inside, the timbre is very natural (Sony puts foams in the nozzle which makes their BAs sound very organic).
> 
> I bought mine at $100 USD 2nd hand, but I think it might be quite hard to find nowadays.


Agree. 
Sony XBA N3 is a good iem, especialy with E1DA 9038s, in balanced mode.


----------



## ldo77

Tzennn said:


> Just got AZ09 pro right before a ride back to my village. The case is super big compare to other tws case, quick connection, sound as good as wired (plug directly to phone of course), some minor dropout here and there but nothing too serious to say about it, mic is fuctional. A really good device for someone who want to catch up with modern world 😂 my ears is small so it does fall out while sleeping but overall, 4.5 out of 5
> Edit: work with wavelet aswell so i can have multiple iem inside, nice


Does AZ09 pro exist with 'normal' 2pins connectors, non QDC ?


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 5, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> Does AZ09 pro exist with 'normal' 2pins connectors, non QDC ?


i believe you can cut out the sleeve and it should work with most of 2pin iem. i remember someone did it maybe @voicemaster


----------



## ChrisOc (Nov 5, 2022)

pevinkarker said:


> I didnt try many iems so my experience is very limited.
> (I bought tri i3 pro with the help from you guys and your suggestions as on point).
> With this in mind, first of all, i like the confort and to be able to use them for long periods as i found the sound smooth and not agressive. Also like the clean details and the bass.



I just tried both the I3 Pros and the Aurora and @baskingshark is right. The I3 Pros are a much better set than the Aurora. The sub-bass on the I3 Pros make the note weight satisfying, whereas on the Aurora it seems a bit thin to me. How do you hear this track on the I3 Pros (if you can hear much with the defect)?

Before 30 seconds: is it, ok, just bearable or piercing?

Then after 33 seconds, when the bass kicks in, do you feel, rather than hear (a bit of) the bass?



For me, the I3 Pros are more natural.

I also get the impression you might have problems with the fit of the Aurora because unlike the I3 Pros, the Aurora do not have the contours that make the I3 Pros fit your (as describe your ears) small ears.






I would suggest you get one of the new planer sets with good sub-bass extension. To me the charm of the I3s and the I3 Pros is the sub-bass, which hit and get out of the way to allow other instruments to shine. Probably someone who has the Wu Zetian or another with good note weight, that is assuming you want a similar sound signature to the I3 Pros.

Edit: My post crossed others. The Sony XBA N3 sounds like the right one for you if you can find a set.


----------



## pevinkarker

ChrisOc said:


> I just tried both the I3 Pros and the Aurora and @baskingshark is right. The I3 Pros are a much better set than the Aurora. The sub-bass on the I3 Pros make the note weight satisfying, whereas on the Aurora it seems a bit thin to me. How do you hear this track on the I3 Pros (if you can hear much with the defect)?
> 
> Before 30 seconds: is it, ok, just bearable or piercing?
> 
> ...



Unfortunatelly something got loose next to the conectors of the right earpiece so not also i ear that something is moving inside the iem but also the volume of the right earpiece got substancial lower. 
I will look for the sony's and also for the new planars and keep reading this forum to learn from the members and to keep me updated about the new releases. Thank you!


----------



## darmanastartes

DHL is too quick.


----------



## ChrisOc

darmanastartes said:


> DHL is too quick.


How long did they take to get to from purchase to delivery? Oh....and where did you buy them?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Ya agreed. For planar IEMs (not headphones), their bass generally doesn't move as much air and decay as a DD bass. So it sounds a bit less natural, though planar bass usually has lightning fast transients and is quicker than DD bass.
> 
> Putting the square planar drivers aside, which may not have as good treble extension as a legit planar driver, I see the companies keep adding BAs to the planars, but not a DD. The legit planars mostly do not have an issue with treble extension, but may need help in the bass department with a DD.


Mentioning DD bass compared to planars and BAs brought exactly my recent TRI I3 impressions before it was mentioned here.

I revisited several of my IEM with TRI Clarion tips (wide bore, rigid core), a great little revelation journey.
Not surprisingly, treble-rich IEMs, including KZ HiFi planar, ASX, and AS16 pro were rather overly exacerbated by more focus (overall my optimization with Spiral dots worked there).
At the same time, the clear winners of using Clarion tips were treble-shy AST, CA16 (an amazing sound now!) and not surprisingly TRI I3, which is often labelled as "treble shy,".
While the BA in I3 was always sufficient for my limited "treableheadedness", with TRI tips, it shines even more!
Buttery smooth mids! But then that overwhelming tubby bass did not register with me much. While liking the smoothness and the stage of TRI (and the fit is good for my relatively large ears) the tubbiness of the DD  bass is definitely not my cup of tea... (plus the QC problems, really sad to hear that TRI did not improve on loose connectors from I3 to I3 pro )

For the bass affictionados I3 can be a lovely gem, I can easily see/feel it 

Individual preferences vary.
BAs were always pleasure and revelations to my ears. Piezos are teasingly nice, and planars are a very welcome replacement of DDs for my preferences.

I could not help thinking how much the strong DD preference is just ingrained by the environment: from the very childhood, with most simple reproduction sources being DDs. As a result,  DD timbre is naturally biasedly perceived as "natural" by habit rather than by the nature faithful reproduction.
One of the "bad hifi influencers" (totally banned and ignored in my limited universe) once stated that the best music he heard in some concert was using DDs. To me a beautiful concert of a symphony or a chamber orchestra is totally ruined by any amplification and speaker reproduction.

My main reference in HiFi is the reproduction of vioin sound, as I can hear live (and experience a bit of the inner works of it maintaining violins and experimenting with different strings and clarinets before).
DD does not do greatly for a close up violin sound - again, how.a drum can sound like violin? Drums sound like drums...

So the happiest decision that I made so far about a month ago - no more DDs for me


----------



## KokushiTsumo

darmanastartes said:


> DHL is too quick.


Where did you get the hexa? Any impressions?


----------



## darmanastartes

ChrisOc said:


> How long did they take to get to from purchase to delivery? Oh....and where did you buy them?





KokushiTsumo said:


> Where did you get the hexa? Any impressions?



The Hexa is a review sample from ShenzhenAudio. I have about 30 seconds of listening time on them as of right now so I can't say much yet.


----------



## ChrisOc

darmanastartes said:


> The Hexa is a review sample from ShenzhenAudio. I have about 30 seconds of listening time on them as of right now so I can't say much yet.


Looking forward to your impressions in due course.....no rush.....when you feel the time is right.


----------



## Scuba Devils

OH5 now in Europe, showing a delivery date of Tuesday but I'm keeping fingers crossed it'll land on Monday as I'm away for a few days from early Tuesday... it would be nice to bring them with me for attention while travelling!


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> Mentioning DD bass compared to planars and BAs brought exactly my recent TRI I3 impressions before it was mentioned here.
> 
> I revisited several of my IEM with TRI Clarion tips (wide bore, rigid core), a great little revelation journey
> Not surprisingly, treble-rich IEMs, as KZ HiFi planar, ASX,and AS16 pro were rather overly exacerbated by more focus (overall my optimization with Spural dots worked there).
> ...


I agree, what we perceive as "natural sound" largely (not entirely) depends on what we have been exposed to. The added difficulty is that timbre varies between musical instruments and (to complicate matters further) even musical instruments made by the same hands, even with timber from the same tree.

Add to that the recording process, mixing and mastering, which is effectively people (editors for want of a better word) between us (the listeners) and the original works.

Now, we then use electronic instruments of reproduction of music, speakers, headphones and earphones tuned by someone using materials (which make commercial sense) some inexpensive drivers and others cost a bit more, to reproduce music which has been through the "mill". Based on what we have known much of our lives, we determine how close this reproduced music is to "natural".

Frankly, I cannot disagree with you, DDs have influenced our perception of what is "natural" but I have to say for someone who, as a child, made music with stick, cups, drinking glasses (frankly anything we could get hold of) and stomping my feet in time with my brother, owned various musical instruments (not dedicated enough to learn to play them all) then played a bit of guitar (mainly bass) and various percussion instruments, I say, some of these reproduction instruments come fairly close to replicating "natural" sound.....perfection? No, but what is perfection?


----------



## Hustler

WAON303 said:


> I'm surprised no one has talked about this one:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000578779311.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, these IEM-s seems to be promising. Akros compared H30 to them in his latest video.



ChrisOc said:


> I just tried both the I3 Pros and the Aurora and @baskingshark is right. The I3 Pros are a much better set than the Aurora. The sub-bass on the I3 Pros make the note weight satisfying, whereas on the Aurora it seems a bit thin to me. How do you hear this track on the I3 Pros (if you can hear much with the defect)?
> 
> Before 30 seconds: is it, ok, just bearable or piercing?
> 
> ...



I had I3 Pro for some time and IMO overall tonality is similar to Tripowin Mele.


----------



## itwasluck

nymz said:


> *RAPTGO x HBB Hook-X*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HBB ruined the Hook-X, IMO the better buy is the original which is also being sold at a pretty good discount!


----------



## helloh3adfi

darmanastartes said:


> DHL is too quick.


Which waifu will win? Umbrella vs hand-to-hand combat. Stay tuned...


----------



## lushmelody

earmonger said:


> Redcarmoose wrote: Personally I really could care less where stuff is made! It’s the sound that matters!
> 
> It does matter where they are made if you care about human beings who are trying to make a decent living and save something so their children can have better lives. Just because so much is made in China -- with its strikingly, startlingly low labor costs -- doesn't mean some human being, with a mind and a heart and a family and hopes and ideas and feelings, isn't being treated like a machine.  Low prices can have high costs.


China is one of the best incoming standards for a Global South country, actually. Still not at the same dollar level as the majority of the North...

Its unfair to associate cheap labour like a choice a country did isolated. Its dictated by things that go since colonialism. I wont go further in that topic because is political and it doesnt fit here. 

For what matters audio related: reverse engineering and competition are interesting for chinese manufacturers. They project a cost effective perspective that makes things different. Mostly because they offer products for high BUT also low dollar incoming countries. I can't see any western or japanese brand marketing a $50 or less product to compete with $200+ of the competition...


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 5, 2022)

Hey i found someone (in my country) just listed a sony N3ap for 130$ right after i bought a DAC and gaming mice. Now i don't have any spare money to buy that, sad. Is it good ?


----------



## Leonarfd

Tzennn said:


> Hey i found someone (in my country) just listed a sony N3ap for 130$ right after i bought a DAC and gaming mice. Now i don't have any spare money to buy that, sad. Is it good ?


Lucky you, I have listed a search for it in my country for a year👍


----------



## F700

Nothing really new here, more like of a forgotten set from the mid-term past.

Got the Queen of Audio, aka QoA, Vesper today (1DD/1BA). They sound warm and cozy out of the box, although there is a slight presence of hardness in the treble section. Nothing bad. A typical slight V-shaped signature. They need some 🔥-in.

Nothing to rave or to rant about soundwise, but at USD 55.-, it’s a very solid proposition with a nice faux-leather hard case, a very good stock cable (!) and ergonomic/qualitative tips. The Vesper also look beautiful.

There surely is a wide audience for such a signature and high quality accessories at this price point.

Good stuff👍


----------



## Carpet

ldo77 said:


> Does AZ09 pro exist with 'normal' 2pins connectors, non QDC ?


There was a B pin connector option which is 0.75 rather than 0.78. I don't know whether in the real world that would be a looser fit in a 0.78 socket. I've only gone the other way with 0.78 2 pin in 0.75 socketed IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> Doesn't it provide full financial commitment before build is done. Meaning the units will be sold before someone has a chance to hear them and judge them? And any poor reviews mean limited influence?


YES.


----------



## F700

Tzennn said:


> Hey i found someone (in my country) just listed a sony N3ap for 130$ right after i bought a DAC and gaming mice. Now i don't have any spare money to buy that, sad. Is it good ?


Yes, the N3ap is a fantastic set of IEMs. 

Check my review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-xba-n3.22428/reviews#review-24426

At USD 130.-, if the IEMs are in good condition, it’s a real steal.


----------



## Carpet

pevinkarker said:


> No, i didnt have the chance.
> I really like my tri i3 pro and since i need to change them because of a earpiece problem, im looking for something at least on the same level or better. Unfortunatelly, where i live i cant try iems before buy them and to sent them back if i dont like its a problem, so with all this new daily releases i'm kind of lost about which iem to buy.



Welcome to the land of too many options!  



baskingshark said:


> What do you like about the TRI I3 Pro? And any areas that you didn't like and would like to improve on?



Audiosense AQ4 or Tangzu Zetian Wu are both good but feel slightly larger than I3 Pro. It's hard to compare with the resin shells feeling slightly different to metal shells in ear. All are similar contoured semi-custom shape with wing. Neither have quite the same depth of lush warmth  that the I3 Pros have, but tuning is similar. As an older IEM, I3 Pro should be on sale for better discounts, now would be a good time to buy another one. If you really like something, then replacing it with the same model is a perfectly valid option. AQ4 is probably the best value ATM at $100.



Tzennn said:


> Hmm i don't know what's your ideal of better but if better timbre then maybe maybe GD3C? I don't have it so maybe @Carpet can help you



GD3C has prominent peak at 5kHz, which can be a little hot if you are treble sensitive. Bass is also sub-bass focused so cooler tuning. In comparison the I3 Pro is scooped 4 - 6 kHz and has prominent mid-bass which gives a very warm signature, treble is delicate and never sibilant. Two very different IEMs.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> As an older IEM, I3 Pro should be on sale for better discounts, now would be a good time to buy another one. If you really like something, then replacing it with the same model is a perfectly valid option. AQ4 is probably the best value ATM at $100.



The I3 Pro is deeply discounted right now for 11:11. I impulse bought a set for ~$109US.


----------



## Hustler

itwasluck said:


> HBB ruined the Hook-X, IMO the better buy is the original which is also being sold at a pretty good discount!


I thought the same thing judging by the graph. I had S12 for some time and Hook-X seems to be the way to go, but sadly I definitely prefer this new, blue color version.


----------



## ChrisOc

Surf Monkey said:


> The I3 Pro is deeply discounted right now for 11:11. I impulse bought a set for ~$109US.


Good call!

As you may have noticed we all have a slightly different take on them but very few of us dislike them. Hopefully you will have fun with them.


----------



## pevinkarker

Carpet said:


> Welcome to the land of too many options!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind with the reply that you gave. 
in fact, since thursday I have audiosense aq4 in my cart for 118€; buy another tri i3 pro was also something that pass to my mind but i also would like to try another iems ☺️
I dont have a 100€ limit so Im open to others suggestions 😉
Right now i have etymotic er3se on my way that im curious about and Im using dioko, tin hifi buds and tanya since the problem with tri i3 pro and i have also some KZ, kbear and CCA that i dont use (bought after discovered the iem world). I sold my truthear zero because of the fit and i also have a shimin li with qc problem lol


----------



## WAON303

Hustler said:


> Yeah, these IEM-s seems to be promising. Akros compared H30 to them in his latest video.



Crinacle enjoyed the Audiosense AQ4 during his 9,000 dollar IEM bag video.

That says a lot coming from one of the most pedantic reviewers around which is why I value his opinions.

It's funny how some people get mad at Crin when he doesn't like your favorite IEM like the Tin Hifi P1 cult who got angry at him because he called the OG P1 low res and garbage.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ChrisOc said:


> Good call!
> 
> As you may have noticed we all have a slightly different take on them but very few of us dislike them. Hopefully you will have fun with them.



Yeah, I was eyeing the TRN Bax too, but the I3 Pro seems a lot more interesting based on comments here and reviews.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Crinacle enjoyed the Audiosense AQ4 during his 9,000 dollar IEM bag video.
> 
> That says a lot coming from one of the most pedantic reviewers around which is why I value his opinions.
> 
> It's funny how some people get mad at Crin when he doesn't like your favorite IEM like the Tin Hifi P1 cult who got angry at him because he called the OG P1 low res and garbage.



He claims the Hook-X is low res too. 

SMH


----------



## WAON303

Surf Monkey said:


> He claims the Hook-X is low res too.
> 
> SMH


Antdroid from the audiodiscourse team said the same about the Hook-X.

Wouldn't be surprised if there is a ton of unit variance with the Hook-X, I've read a few reports of channel imbalance too.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Just a short review of the new BGVP, I really like it.








*BGVP NS10. Finding the Way*

✅ Incredible packaging and accesories
✅ Relaxed Harman Tuning being relaxed on mids
✅ Nice stage and presentation
✅ Technical Bass, punchier and fun as hell

⭕ Little bit sharped instruments
⭕ Excess of contrast on female-voices
⭕ Mids sounds on the back on some tracks


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Antdroid from the audiodiscourse team said the same about the Hook-X.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if there is a ton of unit variance with the Hook-X, I've read a few reports of channel imbalance too.



Well, so far it seems I have a good set. I’d never characterize these as low res and no issues with imbalance or dead ‘phones. Fingers crossed. It does make me wonder wether the HBB version will experience the same QC issues. I’d like to see Raptgo move up the quality ladder because they’ve built a solid base so far.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about the KBEAR Aurora, it is a quite an underrated single DD.
> 
> I guess when it was first launched at $169 USD, that was a bit overpriced, when you got many other single DD big boys at that price bracket, so it kind of flew under the radar. $90 USD is quite fair game IMO, *if* you go for tonality/timbre over outright technicalities.
> 
> ...


A good, single DD for $90 is competitive, any other time, but during 11.11,
which would you prefer ?

The Aurora or the Tr i3 Pro ($100.77, after coupon code “US8”)

(ETA)
in fairness to the Aurora, the US8 coupon is probably applicable; making them $80


----------



## Carpet

lgcubana said:


> A good, single DD for $90 is competitive, any other time, but during 11.11,
> which would you prefer ?
> 
> The Aurora or the Tr i3 Pro ($100.77, after coupon code “US8”)


I haven't heard the Aurora but the I3 Pro has a really seductive bass, nice mids and a delicate treble. Good for long listening, treble-heads need not apply.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 5, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> He claims the Hook-X is low res too.
> 
> SMH





WAON303 said:


> Antdroid from the audiodiscourse team said the same about the Hook-X.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if there is a ton of unit variance with the Hook-X, I've read a few reports of channel imbalance too.


The reviews and understanding of both the TINHIFI P1 Max and HOOK-X have been an item of my study. Primarily due to Antdroid's review coming to life directly before mine, and the Crin bagging on the TINHIFI P1 Max....for lack of vocal ability as well as simply not liking it!

When you hold the Dioko and P1 Max in your hand together you 1st realize that the P1 Max is the better ergonomic shape. Nothing in this IEM world is more silly than the Dioko. The counter weight of the heavy glass being outside your ear, the short nozzles being short and not exactly holding what's left of the Dioko into your ears......with the glass weight trying to pull it out. Yet when listen to together they have a very close to the same sound, with both being tight on bass and detailed to a point, the Dioko does get my vote for offering the detail...........except the TINHIFI P1 Max is simply more musical. So that in and of itself makes it more valuable. IMO

The HOOK-X on the other hand is a subject of confusion in that yes, there have been drastic variations of QC. With some units being measured different from the R to the L monitor. Others having more issues.....etc, etc. Though if you read the Android posts in the HOOK-X thread he explains he got a very, very early model, I don't want to say prototype........but it may be almost that? He looked down the nozzle and found some possible variations between his model and another? That's also the problem with being the first to review a product...........if it in fact becomes a run-away hit, then your left with egg on your face, due to not rating it higher.

 Regardless the HOOK-X is not all that detailed and when you combine the style of bass response (which is great) (but) that uses layers instead of detail to get it's point across, well.......then the midrange too......the whole response uses musicality other than upfront details to thrill. While yes, there is an unmistakable sound the HOOK-X offers, that and a cool big soundstage that is really something. But your reading from a member who loves the P1 Max, and HOOK-X, I truly like what they do........but both took a week of burn-in before I truly understood what was special about them!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> The reviews and understanding of both the TINHIFI P1 Max and HOOK-X have been an item of my study. Primarily due to Antdroid's review coming to life directly before mine, and the Crin bagging on the TINHIFI P1 Max....for lack of vocal ability as well as simply not liking it!
> 
> When you hold the Dioko and P1 Max in your hand together you 1st realize that the P1 Max is the better ergonomic shape. Nothing in this IEM world is more silly than the Dioko. The counter weight of the heavy glass being outside your ear, the short nozzles being short and not exactly holding what's left of the Dioko into your ears......with the glass weight trying to pull it out. Yet when listen to together they have a very close to the same sound, with both being tight on bass and detailed to a point, the Dioko does get my vote for offering the detail...........except the TINHIFI P1 Max is simply more musical. So that in and of itself makes it more valuable. IMO
> 
> ...



I don’t know mate, that seems like a lot of excuses for the Hook-X. Good product doesn’t need people to excuse and justify, IMHO.

With that being said, I am looking forward to try that IEM when it is cheaper. Seems like a budget 64 Audio Duo.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> I don’t know mate, that seems like a lot of excuses for the Hook-X. Good product doesn’t need people to excuse and justify, IMHO.
> 
> With that being said, I am looking forward to try that IEM when it is cheaper. Seems like a budget 64 Audio Duo.


Excuses? Well I'm just trying to write about the reality of the product. Truth to be told......500 IEMs have come out since the HOOK-X and they are already completely forgotten about.........yet the HOOK-X ends an item of discussion......still. Why? It offered a sound and quality which endeared people to it. It gave many a better sound than the S12, or 7Hz Timless. (nether I've heard yet) But the HOOK-X sits near the top of my Planar IEM tier list, for good reason.........it's magic!

But it's safe to say the HOOK-X is a hit. They sell tons of them.


----------



## ChrisOc

lgcubana said:


> A good, single DD for $90 is competitive, any other time, but during 11.11,
> which would you prefer ?
> 
> The Aurora or the Tr i3 Pro ($100.77, after coupon code “US8”)
> ...


I am with @Carpet, my vote goes to TRI I3 Pros, including the apt description of the I3 Pros. 

To treble fiends, as @PhonoPhi said, the TRI Clarion tips may be the solution to more appealing treble on the I3 Pros.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 5, 2022)

F700 said:


> Yes, the N3ap is a fantastic set of IEMs.
> 
> Check my review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-xba-n3.22428/reviews#review-24426
> 
> At USD 130.-, if the IEMs are in good condition, it’s a real steal.


Now you make me want to borrow some money to buy it. Not only in good condition, it also bundle with Dac and cable!
I only have 7hz 71 dac for now, is it sound good with just a dongle?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Tzennn said:


> Now you make me want to borrow some money to buy it. Not only in good condition, it also bundle with Dac and cable!



For that price bundled with a DAC and cable you should 100% buy it! That's a steal and if you don't like it you can definitely make your money back and probably turn a profit while keeping the extras. I paid $175 for mine in like new condition and that's considered a pretty good deal these days around here.


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> Now you make me want to borrow some money to buy it. Not only in good condition, it also bundle with Dac and cable!
> I only have 7hz 71 dac for now, is it sound good with just a dongle?


Just remember that food and somewhere to sleep are a priority over audio toys. If you do go over your audio budget, you are going too be limited on spending later. It's coming up to Xmas/New Year and that can be expensive in it's own right.

OMG, I sound like my Wife! Feel free to ignore.


----------



## Tzennn

Carpet said:


> Just remember that food and somewhere to sleep are a priority over audio toys. If you do go over your audio budget, you are going too be limited on spending later. It's coming up to Xmas/New Year and that can be expensive in it's own right.
> 
> OMG, I sound like my Wife! Feel free to ignore.


I don't have wife so you do sound like my mum 🤣🤣. I always have like 10% of my income in my piggy bank (yes, my nephew piggy) so it should be fine 😁


----------



## morndewey

PhonoPhi said:


> Mentioning DD bass compared to planars and BAs brought exactly my recent TRI I3 impressions before it was mentioned here.
> 
> I revisited several of my IEM with TRI Clarion tips (wide bore, rigid core), a great little revelation journey.
> Not surprisingly, treble-rich IEMs, including KZ HiFi planar, ASX, and AS16 pro were rather overly exacerbated by more focus (overall my optimization with Spiral dots worked there).
> ...


Great comments!
Funny to me I was thinking something vaguely similar re DDs and possible bias for perceived naturalness via conditioning, what have you. Nevertheless I love DDs and count myself happily among the biased.
Hearing Talos in the first few hours I was impressed by its naturalness yet differently from DD by some still, to me, mysterious quality. The disparity stumped me I guess because so-called naturalness ought to be singular in presentation not dual or several, right? Because, oversimply, music either sounds realistic, like it _should_, or it doesn’t. As you partially pointed out though the question of perceived realism in reproduced sound may involve many factors. 
I think likely there’s a range within which naturalness may be realized and it’s broader or more flexible than ordinarily assumed though, all in all, still pretty exclusive. Probably, maybe, more than anything, it’s seldom wise to sacrifice cohesiveness for the sake of sheer dynamics.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 6, 2022)

By the way here's my fun little project for someone don't want to spend any money during 11.11 (yeah that's me few days ago).
So i tried to EQing (thank to these squiglink especially crin) the CCA CRA to know what i like and what i don't, so i can just build my ultimate endgame when i save enough money. So here are 4 of them that i already have a pass on tuning (can have minor change). Link in my signature!
PS: please please before you change preset, take your iem out of your ears so you don't have that awkward


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> By the way here's my fun little project for someone don't want to spend any money during 11.11 (yeah that's me few days ago).
> So i tried to EQing (thank to these squiglink especially crin) the CCA CRA to know what i like and what i don't, so i can just build my ultimate endgame when i save enough money. So here are 4 of them that i already have a pass on tuning (can have minor change). Link in my signature!
> PS: please please before you change preset, take your iem out so you don't feel weird



Good idea, but I’m not sure how representative they would actually be. On my desk at the moment are Fiio JD7 and Blessing 2 (also Smabat M4, but that’s story for another time). They graph very similar with a couple db variation here and there, but I’m telling you they don’t sound similar at all beyond the overall tonal balance of a mix.

Anyhow, which one of those signature you like the most?


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> A good, single DD for $90 is competitive, any other time, but during 11.11,
> which would you prefer ?
> 
> The Aurora or the Tr i3 Pro ($100.77, after coupon code “US8”)
> ...



For the slight increase in price difference, my vote goes to the TRI I3 Pro too.

But considering the gear you already own, I'm not too sure if there's any value add getting the I3 Pro. Might be good to keep your powder dry for this 11/11 sale and save that money for a substantial upgrade for BF or Christmas sales?


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> Good idea, but I’m not sure how representative they would actually be. On my desk at the moment are Fiio JD7 and Blessing 2 (also Smabat M4, but that’s story for another time). They graph very similar with a couple db variation here and there, but I’m telling you they don’t sound similar at all beyond the overall tonal balance of a mix.
> 
> Anyhow, which one of those signature you like the most?


yes just a little fun experiment to know how do i preceive diffrent signature with diffrent kind of peak, overall i enjoy all of them but the one that i put on the most work is the DUST


----------



## gadgetgod

Can you notice the difference between the two shells in the below image?




One is a highly-celebrated multi-driver tribrid set while the other is an upcoming 5-driver hybrid(1DD+4BA) from a new name. This new IEM sounds quite warm and bassy, like a small sub-woofer lol. The price is expected to be around 250$(I am not sure yet).


----------



## Chen sy

Today we will be listening to the latest GEEKWOLD GK100, priced in the $79- $99 range, using HF BA+ IF BA+2DD low frequency +2 piezoceramics extremely high frequency


----------



## baskingshark

Truthear HEXA graph via IEC711 coupler. Listening impressions to follow:


----------



## Carpet

gadgetgod said:


> Can you notice the difference between the two shells in the below image?


One goes in your right ear and one goes in your left?

Or did I miss something?


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Truthear HEXA graph via IEC711 coupler. Listening impressions to follow:


where we can buy this?
will it be part of singles day?


----------



## gadgetgod

Carpet said:


> One goes in your right ear and one goes in your left?
> 
> Or did I miss something?


Haha both are different IEMs bro xD


----------



## curicat

Dsnuts said:


> Yes and they got my money.


Did imr edp and edp ace got your money too? 😉


----------



## Carpet

gadgetgod said:


> Haha both are different IEMs bro xD


Sorry, reminded me of the Barometer question!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 6, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> Can you notice the difference between the two shells in the below image?
> 
> 
> One is a highly-celebrated multi-driver tribrid set while the other is an upcoming 5-driver hybrid(1DD+4BA) from a new name. This new IEM sounds quite warm and bassy, like a small sub-woofer lol. The price is expected to be around 250$(I am not sure yet).


Is the new name KiiBOOM? Just wondering? Yes, or no?


----------



## Chen sy

Chen sy said:


> Today we will be listening to the latest GEEKWOLD GK100, priced in the $79- $99 range, using HF BA+ IF BA+2DD low frequency +2 piezoceramics extremely high frequency


GK100 high frequency BA, medium frequency BA, 2DD+2 piezoelectric ceramics, respectively three cavity pipeline.


----------



## Chen sy

Chen sy said:


> GK100 high frequency BA, medium frequency BA, 2DD+2 piezoelectric ceramics, respectively three cavity pipeline.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 7, 2022)

r31ya said:


> where we can buy this?
> will it be part of singles day?



I think it will launch on Shenzhen Audio and Amazon on 10th November. Not sure if it will make it in time for 11/11. Will release at $79.99 USD: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/

Anyway the HEXA is a 1 DD + 3 BA set.

The HEXA is well *accessorized*. Comes with a cable, leatherette pouch and an array of eartips. And most importantly, it comes with a WAIFU that can stand up! The WAIFU even has a name: Shiroi, or White in Japanese. Can you imagine that: a standing WAIFU with a name, that will kick all the other generic Moondrop/Tanchjim WAIFUS into oblivion?

The cable is a bit thin and tangly though, with some microphonics. I guess I can close an eye cause there is a standing Shiroi Waifu.



Jokes aside, here are some quick impressions.

- The *build* is really solid. It is fashioned from metal but is light and ergonomic, design is similar to the TOTL Symphonium IEMs. No comfort issues on my end.




- *Isolation* is above average, this set is good for outdoor use.

- The HEXA is not that easy to *drive*. Weak sources may be able to drive it, but it scales with amplification.




- The HEXA is* neutralish with a sub-bass boost. *Not many IEMs have such tuning at the budget range. There's not many peaks or dips in the tuning. As this set is sub-bass focused, maybe those that like a huge mid-bass thump (eg EDM/hip hop) may need to look elsewhere, but the tonality is really refreshing compared to the dime a dozen harman or V shaped stuff in the budget arena.

- So sub-*bass *extends very well, mid-bass is recessed as discussed, bass has average texture but speed is fast, aided by a lack of mid-bass bleed. The *midrange* is quite transparent and clear without any encroaching mid-bass, and this allows good layering of instruments. Upper mids are a tinge forward without being shouty. *Treble *is quite safe, it isn't too sparkly/airy and has just moderate extension with a hair of sibilance.

*- Timbre* is actually very good considering it has 3 BAs inside. *Coherency* is good, the bass can keep up with the BAs in speed even with complex bass movements. Note weight is on the slightly thinner side.

- The HEXA is pretty good in *technicalities* - clarity, imaging and instrument separation are excellent for a sub $100 IEM. Layering is excellent, you can pinpoint instruments well. Soundstage is however just bang average. Micro-details are decent enough.


So that's just some quick impressions, will do some more testing and comparison against other $100 hybrids and report back. I think based on initial listening impressions, the HEXA deserves at least a 4/5. There's not many budget gear that is tuned neutralish with a sub-bass boost, this is really unique. Technicalities are nothing to be sniffed at too, with the good isolation, this IEM can double up for stage monitoring usage. Oh, and the standing Shiroi Waifu probably upped the score by 300% (kiddin).


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> Is the new name KiiBOOM? Just wondering? Yes, or no?


No no bro, a new brand I guess will be released this week.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 6, 2022)

Edit.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

baskingshark said:


> I think it will launch on Shenzhen Audio and Amazon on 10th November. Not sure if it will make it in time for 11/11. Will release at $79.99 USD: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/
> 
> Anyway the HEXA is a 1 DD + 3 BA set.
> 
> ...


Looks like a win, really surprised by it honestly. Will probably pick it up, thanks for the impressions.


----------



## WAON303

Tzennn said:


> yes just a little fun experiment to know how do i preceive diffrent signature with diffrent kind of peak, overall i enjoy all of them but the one that i put on the most work is the DUST



Was looking at the Tri i3 graph on HBB's squig.link.

A lot of bass with a huge lower treble scoop.

Definitely not a set you should be buying if you want accurate tone but I can see why some people enjoy this set.

I'd personally get the Audiosense AQ4 over this but the i3 has a unique driver set up which strangely enough has been ignored by every company that released a planar this year so far.


baskingshark said:


> I think it will launch on Shenzhen Audio and Amazon on 10th November. Not sure if it will make it in time for 11/11. Will release at $79.99 USD: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/
> 
> Anyway the HEXA is a 1 DD + 3 BA set.
> 
> ...


This is also a hybrid, you don't see hybrids very often in the sub $100 price bracket other than a few KZs and CCAs

It's single DD fiesta for days, maybe companies will eventually get sick of making more sub $100 single DD sets and move on to Square Planar hybrids?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, my Smabat M4 is finally done, after lots of measurements, testing, and a full replacement set from the manufacturers. You can find the review on head-fi or my blog. 








> Smabat has a great idea with M4. However, this great idea needs more refinement. The tuning could be less aggressive. The bass could extend further. However, they need to refine the manufacturing process to eliminate the fitting problem between the drivers and the main body units. I also wish for more variety amongst the available drivers rather than slight variations of Smabat house sound.
> 
> In the current state of M4, I can only recommend these earphones to adventurous listeners who like forward vocals and want to support the modular earphones concept. For DIY-inclined folks, I recommend picking up a soldering iron, some drill bits, and some standard MX500 drivers.






baskingshark said:


> I think it will launch on Shenzhen Audio and Amazon on 10th November. Not sure if it will make it in time for 11/11. Will release at $79.99 USD: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/
> 
> Anyway the HEXA is a 1 DD + 3 BA set.
> 
> ...



Cool! Glad that I'm not the only who thinks these looks like a Symphonium IEM. Looks like a thoughtful set of IEMs. How did you get them so quickly? Looking forward for a full review from you. I burned all of my funds on earbuds DIY parts and G5, so I'll have to sit this one out.





WAON303 said:


> It's single DD fiesta for days, maybe companies will eventually get sick of making more sub $100 single DD sets and move on to Square Planar hybrids?


After the JD7, other companies might as well quit the budget, Harman, single DD IEM game


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> I think it will launch on Shenzhen Audio and Amazon on 10th November. Not sure if it will make it in time for 11/11. Will release at $79.99 USD: https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/truthear-hexa/
> 
> Anyway the HEXA is a 1 DD + 3 BA set.
> 
> ...


How wide are the nozzles? Look at least as wide as the Variations that can be picky on tips.


----------



## baskingshark

saldsald said:


> How wide are the nozzles? Look at least as wide as the Variations that can be picky on tips.



The nozzle is 0.6 cm, just measured it.


----------



## saldsald

baskingshark said:


> The nozzle is 0.6 cm, just measured it.


Thanks! At that diameter I think Springtips fit the best.


----------



## ChrisOc

HBB just published his impressions on the Truthears Hexa:



Waiting on @baskingshark's impressions.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> For the slight increase in price difference, my vote goes to the TRI I3 Pro too.
> 
> But considering the gear you already own, I'm not too sure if there's any value add getting the I3 Pro. Might be good to keep your powder dry for this 11/11 sale and save that money for a substantial upgrade for BF or Christmas sales?


After skipping the last 11.11, I was planning on adding some new bling. But to honest, the IEMs that have popped up in the last 18 months seem to be more about either unneeded collaborations or adding whatever the latest poly-razz-MEH-tazz material is. So to support AE, I changed paths, to backfilling my collection (e.g. Tri i3 Pro)

Then @KevinS2020 changed all of that. Stayed with KBear, but adding one of my TOTL: Tri Starlight


----------



## Tzennn

ChrisOc said:


> HBB just published his impressions on the Truthears Hexa:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on @baskingshark's impressions.



At this point i just hope there's no more "insanity" iem from now till Lunar new year so i can just buy the Hexa!
Why lunar new year? Taobao discount!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 6, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


>



ok, my wish for a great $80~110 multi driver seems to be answered.
i was pondering to take Wu Zetian at discount, i'll might take this instead.
let's see others impression, i wanna see how other perceive that bass.


----------



## Dsnuts

curicat said:


> Did imr edp and edp ace got your money too? 😉


They got my money alright when they were called Trinity audio. Don't want to bring up old dirt on a company but I was one of the people they took money from and never delivered what they promised. 

Everyone deserves a second chance, and I am glad they are doing well for themselves nowadays but that is one company I will never buy anything from just out of principle. 

In an industry made of competition that tries to outdo each other on a daily basis. No need to even consider what they got, for me at least.


----------



## ChrisOc

lgcubana said:


> After skipping the last 11.11, I was planning on adding some new bling. But to honest, the IEMs that have popped up in the last 18 months seem to be more about either unneeded collaborations or adding whatever the latest poly-razz-MEH-tazz material is. So to support AE, I changed paths, to backfilling my collection (e.g. Tri i3 Pro)
> 
> Then @KevinS2020 changed all of that. Stayed with KBear, but adding one of my TOTL: Tri Starlight


Welcome to the club, the Starlights are an unsung hero! Good choice in my books.

I look forward to your impressions!


----------



## lgcubana

WAON303 said:


> Was looking at the Tri i3 graph on HBB's squig.link.
> 
> A lot of bass with a huge lower treble scoop.
> 
> ...


Preface: I have the original Tri i3 and from what @WendyLi states, the only difference to the Pro is the slightly smaller shell.

The i3 is not for trebleheads/seekers of airiness (still has a good amount of detail) or those that are enamored of a neutral sound.  The best way to describe the i3 is to say they’re the Barry White, of IEMs; they’re weighty, have girth, a presence that demands attention and are syrupy rich.  If you’re into desktop amps, the i3 is comparable to going from a solid state to tubes.

The only thing that I question about the Pro is the soundstage.  I would think that the smaller cavity would be a factor, in favor of the original. But for a $100 (11.11 sale price), the multi driver i3 would a safer bet, than something that only has a single planar driver.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 6, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> Welcome to the club, the Starlights are an unsung hero! Good choice in my books.
> 
> I look forward to your impressions!



Considering the Starlights retail close to $800 USD, how do they fare against some $1K USD gear?

I've always felt the $300 - 1000 USD range is a kind of an orphan child, there's not much gear released in this price range, so it is quite hard to make comparisons as such. Budget gear is where the best price to performance ratio is, and definitely as we go up price brackets, diminishing returns rear their head. Then you have TOTL models which cost 10x more than $100 gear but for maybe only 20% better sound.

So this $300 - 1000 USD range is kind of neither here nor there. As you can just top up a bit more coin to get a bona fide TOTL class IEM. So am truly interested to know how the Starlight stacks against those. TIA!





lgcubana said:


> Preface: I have the original Tri i3 and from what @WendyLi states, the only difference to the Pro is the slightly smaller shell.
> 
> The i3 is not for trebleheads/seekers of airiness (still has a good amount of detail) or those that are enamored of a neutral sound.  The best way to describe the i3 is to say they’re the Barry White, of IEMs; they’re weighty, have girth, a presence that demands attention and are syrupy rich.  If you’re into desktop amps, the i3 is comparable to going from a solid state to tubes.
> 
> The only thing that I question about the Pro is the soundstage.  I would think that the smaller cavity would be a factor, in favor of the original. But for a $100 (11.11 sale price), the multi driver i3 would a safer bet, than something that only has a single planar driver.



Bro I am sad to say, but if it is soundstage you are after, the original I3 is more expansive in soundstage than the Pro. The Pro is quite intimate in comparison.

The original I3 was very unique in the soundstage aspect, and I agree with you it is probably down to the huge shells. In fact, the I3's depth and height of soundstage can even match some earbuds, when the I3 is probably amped. The soundstage and unique driver config is actually my reason for keeping them, even though I've more technical IEMs.


----------



## helloh3adfi

baskingshark said:


> The cable is a bit thin and tangly though, with some microphonics. I guess I can close an eye cause there is a standing Shiroi Waifu.


Joke's on you. It's just the package.  I think they'll also offer a standing waifu for 5$ as they did with Zero.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 6, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> I agree, what we perceive as "natural sound" largely (not entirely) depends on what we have been exposed to. The added difficulty is that timbre varies between musical instruments and (to complicate matters further) even musical instruments made by the same hands, even with timber from the same tree.
> 
> Add to that the recording process, mixing and mastering, which is effectively people (editors for want of a better word) between us (the listeners) and the original works.
> 
> ...


It is a great question to ask: what is "perfection" in the context of relentlessly pressing audiophiles' quest/drive for perfection.

It can be then instructive to delve into what are the main current limitations to perfection in this hobby.

To me, with the recent astounding improvements in quality and affordability of transducers and sources (DAC, amps), music recordings feel more and more as a progressively weaker link.

Thinking about it: only two channels of direct recording or mixing many channels into only two, where some amplitude modulates in time.

There are a lot of discussions about the soundstage in IEMs, which is commonly considered quite subjective, elusive, etc.
In my limited perception/experience,  the soundstage is often more a characteristic of a recording rather than an IEM.

Think about it (and most importantly, experiment), using a simple example:
If we take an old mono recording - expected to be no stage, right? Next, we can use this same recording in two channels - still no stage. Then, we can start to introduce phase delays between the channels - and some perception of stage starts to appear, different with different IEM depending on their drivers, their spacial position and related (or additionally engineered by crossovers) phase delays.

Similarly, an Apple dongle is just faithful and direct in its rendering/reproduction. More expensive/premium DACs may sound better by additional processing, aka cooking, of the sound.
It may work great in some scenarios, but overall it is still aking skillfully colouring black and white photos as an ersatz for full-colour reproduction.

Now, multi-channel recording do exist, they did not make it any appreciably into portable reproduction due to obvious previous technological limitations.

Now, we have great affordable multi-driver IEMs; USB C has 16 data channels; 16-24 core cables are plenty.
Electronic recordings will be easy (and I would think delightful for many sound engineers and amateurs) to produce with multiple channels. Acoustic recording with several channels are also not uncommon, especially for big orchestras in good sound halls. So it would be really great to have these multi-channel recordings (rather than largely unnecessary 24/96 or even blatantly cash-grabbing snake oil of MQA "rendering/unfolding"...).

That would be a paradigm shift, but arguably the time is ripe for it, with audiophiles' quest for perfection hitting the hard limits of current recording technologies.


morndewey said:


> Great comments!
> Funny to me I was thinking something vaguely similar re DDs and possible bias for perceived naturalness via conditioning, what have you. Nevertheless I love DDs and count myself happily among the biased.
> Hearing Talos in the first few hours I was impressed by its naturalness yet differently from DD by some still, to me, mysterious quality. The disparity stumped me I guess because so-called naturalness ought to be singular in presentation not dual or several, right? Because, oversimply, music either sounds realistic, like it _should_, or it doesn’t. As you partially pointed out though the question of perceived realism in reproduced sound may involve many factors.
> I think likely there’s a range within which naturalness may be realized and it’s broader or more flexible than ordinarily assumed though, all in all, still pretty exclusive. Probably, maybe, more than anything, it’s seldom wise to sacrifice cohesiveness for the sake of sheer dynamics.


Great points!
I hope I addressed some of them in my long answer above.

To better understand "naturalness", I would again think of what makes reproduction "unnatural".
From simple harmony principles, any significant discontinuities (one can instructively think of a time-frequency domain) will be perceived as unnatural - disjoint mutiple drivers by limitations of the crossovers, clashing overtone series, gross distortions at some selected frequencies due to driver resonances, overdrives, etc.
The rest of the deviations in sound rendering would be more subjective, I often perceive them as "colouring", and some colour-rendering may be very nice, albeit not truly/objectively natural. 

As for DDs, I never had so good ones that would acceptably reproduce violin sound, especially that of the string attack and bow-string interactions. BAs do much better job there to my ears, perhaps still far from "natural" but much more acceptable and pleasant to my ears.

Enjoy the Talos, it looks to be a mighty capable dual IEM. BAs should magnify many accoustic recordings, where treble is often shy/timid.


----------



## Tzennn

Actually i don't even know why i did this but i did it anyway. Here's the CA16 version of my eq project (TIZU).
Also i have N3AP coming thanks to @yaps66, such a great guy 😁


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Dsnuts said:


> They got my money alright when they were called Trinity audio. Don't want to bring up old dirt on a company but I was one of the people they took money from and never delivered what they promised.
> 
> Everyone deserves a second chance, and I am glad they are doing well for themselves nowadays but that is one company I will never buy anything from just out of principle.
> 
> In an industry made of competition that tries to outdo each other on a daily basis. No need to even consider what they got, for me at least.



They didn't take anything from me, but after watching some people go through that I ignore IMR completely. It doesn't really matter how good their IEMs get because there are too many great options that don't have connections to people that screwed over the community I love. I still get angry just thinking about it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Believe it or not there are worse offenders.  Light Harmonics. Geek Wave anyone? These guys did an indigogo campaign promising a cutting edge DAP called the Geek Wave.  

Headfiers lost out on thousands on their constant perk upgrades to the base Geek Wave only to be given some lame new mock up on a DAP design that never happened. This was in 2013 folks! The two people guilty of screwing our community of 100s of thousands of dollars is a guy name Gavin Fish and Larry Ho. That thread still exists and was the sole reason why I have not ever done a prepurchase on indegogo for an audio good since.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 6, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Believe it or not there are worse offenders.  Light Harmonics. Geek Wave anyone? These guys did an indigogo campaign promising a cutting edge DAP called the Geek Wave.
> 
> Headfiers lost out on thousands on their constant perk upgrades to the base Geek Wave only to be given some lame new mock up on a DAP design that never happened. This was in 2013 folks! The two people guilty of screwing our community of 100s of thousands of dollars is a guy name Gavin Fish and Larry Ho. That thread still exists and was the sole reason why I have not ever done a prepurchase on indegogo for an audio good since.



Yeah, I was going to mention them too, but it seemed a little beside the point. Gavin Fish was actually working at a high end audio store in SoCal about an hour away from where I live a few years back, but word got around about him being connected to the whole LH/LH Labs shenanigans and the store kept getting inquiries over email and in person about why they would hire a thief/fraudster so he and the store decided it would be best if he moved on.

I spoke with the owners about it while he was still working there and apparently he had been using his "success" with internet marketing and crowdfunding in hifi audio while with LH Labs as a reference on his resume to apply for jobs doing internet sales and marketing for brick and mortar based audio businesses looking to expand into internet sales. That's what he was doing for this store/company. I guess that backfired in the end lol!

BTW, now he does a true crime podcast and YouTube series! I swear I'm not making this up. Google Gavin Fish and have a laugh sometime. He presents himself as some kind of cold cast sleuth/detective kinda guy who's out trying to solve cases. It's funny until you think that there are probably buying into this con too and putting their hopes for closure on this idiot.

And according to the folks over at the forums at audiophilestyle.com, Larry Ho has changed his name to Lawrence Hope and started some new company that is developing some kind of app (I can't remember what it did or was called) while still trying to market Light Harmonic stuff like IEMs, a crazy expensive DAC, and car audio kits for Tesla.

You can't make this stuff up...😂


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 6, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, I was going to mention them too, but it seemed a little beside the point. Gavin Fish was actually working at a high end audio store in SoCal about an hour away from where I live a few years back, but word got around about him being connected to the whole LH/LH Labs shenanigans and the store kept getting inquiries over email and in person about why they would hire a thief/fraudster so he and the store decided it would be best if he moved on.
> 
> I spoke with the owners about it while he was still working there and apparently he had been using his "success" with internet market and crowdfunding in hifi audio while with LH Labs as a reference on his resume to apply for jobs doing internet sales and marketing for brick and mortar based audio businesses looking to expand into internet sales. That's what he was doing for this store/company. I guess that backfired in the end lol!
> 
> ...


*6 million!


*

There has never been (and never will be again) a heist at the level the LH/LH Labs was? I remember reading about how other LH products were of questionable quality before the DAP was introduced as a new crowd-funded venture. Then they even came out with an IEM too. They gave a few to their (poor) investors as some kind of “pay-back” for not ever supplying the DAP product. Lol Yet those IEMs were also copies of other IEMs already made....by someone else......CA.....I thInk! It never ends............the level of sinister creativity!

Remember the DAP that looked like a whiskey flask? Such crowd funded product was another (stunt) that was invested into reality, but didn’t sound any better than a simple phone when they arrived at people’s homes!

ECHOBOX EXPLORER






If you look at it carefully, it actually looks like a simple phone! Yet people payed to make it become a reality!


----------



## WAON303

lgcubana said:


> the IEMs that have popped up in the last 18 months seem to be more about either unneeded collaborations.


Raptgo x HBB Hook-X: ME ME!


----------



## itwasluck

WAON303 said:


> Raptgo x HBB Hook-X: ME ME!


Most of the collabs these days are just cash grabs unfortunately.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Raptgo x HBB Hook-X: ME ME!


It is just that once a new IEM breaks ground, then there is a cling-on attempt to make more profit. Like a band coming up with an original hit song, then emulations by other bands trying to capitalize on the new sound. Though at times it works as some models need just a tweak and they are truly better! Yet it’s true that many ideas are blatantly cash grabs. What about the DUNU SA6 MK2, that was a better rendition.....right? So they are not all mediocre!


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> ECHOBOX EXPLORER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echobox went bust back in 2019 I believe, I have one of their IEMs, the Finder X One.

It's unlistenable, treble murdah for days.

I can't believe this earbud originally sold for $229 when they launched in 2015-2016, don't know the exact year.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 6, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> There are a lot of discussions about the soundstage in IEMs, which is commonly considered quite subjective, elusive, etc.
> In my limited perception/experience, the soundstage is often more a characteristic of a recording rather than an IEM.


Agree. Speakers always have that “passive soundstage” that even intimate recordings (not that kind of intimate) sound like a stage.

I listen to a trio arrangement of Bach Goldberg Variations for Cello, Viola and Violin on IEM, and I felt like a child sitting between three instruments, most probably due to how they set up a microphone in the middle of the studio. However, the musicians sound like they are in a hall when listening with my speakers.

With that being said, I find some IEMs are just better at reproducing that imaging. Some even force the stereo image to be larger and more out of head due to tuning tricks. IMHO, tuning tricks done right is the hallmark of kilobuck IEMs, since everyone can do the right sound at lower costs nowadays.



PhonoPhi said:


> Similarly, an Apple dongle is just faithful and direct in its rendering/reproduction.


Perhaps.

I don’t know. People keep mentioning apple dongle like some kind of holy relic blessing on audio world and exposing all kind of evil “snake oil”. However, the gap in clarity and separation between apple dongle and properly designed dac/amp can be quite startling with some IEMs, even the sensitive ones.



PhonoPhi said:


> As for DDs, I never had so good ones that would acceptably reproduce violin sound, especially that of the string attack and bow-string interactions. BAs do much better job there to my ears, perhaps still far from "natural" but much more acceptable and pleasant to my ears.


Mate, I have to agree to disagree here   To me, nothing sounds more natural and real than a well-tuned DD.




itwasluck said:


> Most of the collabs these days are just cash grabs unfortunately.


Maybe. It’s not like companies do not have the taste and the engineering skill to make good IEM (well, some might not). Putting a logo of some Internet personalities on products works, though. Just look at the hysteria at r/headphones some times when new collab or Moondrop stuffs drop


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> If you look at it carefully, it actually looks like a simple phone! Yet people payed to make it become a reality!



Looks like a phone photoshopped onto a hip flask.


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Echobox went bust back in 2019 I believe, I have one of their IEMs, the Finder X One.
> 
> It's unlistenable, treble murdah for days.
> 
> I can't believe this earbud originally sold for $229 when they launched in 2015-2016, don't know the exact year.


I think all of us have a few crappy purchases under our belt. I mean how do you learn what you like, without making a few mistakes?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> It is just that once a new IEM breaks ground, then there is a cling-on attempt to make more profit. Like a band coming up with an original hit song, then emulations by other bands trying to capitalize on the new sound. Though at times it works as some models need just a tweak and they are truly better! Yet it’s true that many ideas are blatantly cash grabs. What about the DUNU SA6 MK2, that was a better rendition.....right? So they are not all mediocre!



Or hit songs that get endless remixes by other well known artists. Cash grab.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks like a phone photoshopped onto a hip flask.


Lol! 
No there are lots of videos, reviews and photos of them, I chalk it up to being simply the evolution of our hobby. But what’s interesting is they had the idea, then the idea seemed to get passed up, by better products with-in the years it took them to make the DAP a reality. By the time it did finally become a product, it was already outdated.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Man @Redcarmoose when will you review the 7Hz Timeless?  You could even go for the newer AE instead.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I would love to, if someone sends me one. I spent a ton of money around 2018 to 2019 on personal audio gear, now I have a lot that just gets sent to me for review at zero cost, but who knows, I may buy it someday? 


helloh3adfi said:


> Man @Redcarmoose when will you review the 7Hz Timeless?  You could even go for the newer AE instead.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 6, 2022)

Thank goodness we got some manufacturers that actually make a product and deliver. IFI, Shanling, Fiio, IBasso to name a few.

I realized that whole campaign was BS when I started noticing the real companies bringing out something like 4-5DAPs a year and all we got was some mock up of what the wave could look like. Lol. Luckily I didnt spend the big bucks on the full meal deal on one. I backed a basic wave but still. I feel really bad for folks that went both feet in and got the big delux version with all sorts of promised bells and whistles for over a G note. --- Vaporware is for real folks.

I am a very strong believer in carma. Those two will get theirs I believe that with every ounce of my being. Heck they try to do anything on the nets. Someone from the headfi community will let the world know what crooks those two are. That Gavin Fish. Lol. That guy's got proper name for what he is.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Thank goodness we got some manufacturers that actually make a product and deliver. IFI, Shanling, Fiio, IBasso to name a few.
> 
> I realized that whole campaign was BS when I started noticing the real companies bringing out something like 4-5DAPs a year and all we got was some mock up of what the wave could look like. Lol. Luckily I didnt spend the big bucks on the full meal deal on one. I backed a basic wave but still. I feel really bad for folks that went both feet in and got the big delux version with all sorts of promised bells and whistles for over a G note. --- Vaporware is for real folks.
> 
> I am a very strong believer in carma. Those two will get theirs I believe that with every ounce of my being.


Wait, so they just took people's money and left??


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 6, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, so they just took people's money and left??


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/
Check out this thread and when this was posted. It is a good thing we got this thread here on headfi. No need to read all of it. Basically they would hire reps to come into headfi to let us know some type of blueprint or some type of new chasis was in the works. All of it was BS to string people along. From what I understand. They hired way too many people and ran out of money before they could actually make a product. That Gavin Fish dude took off.  So Larry Ho was in charge after and Larry started to make one excuse after another.  Numerous backers for the wave campaign. Including some of the Admins here. Dont know how much money they took could be millions actually.

The idea of indegogo campaign was to get our money to fund the project. Long story short. Yes they took our money and never delivered a damn thing, at one point they were offering some lame IEM exchange. NOPE. Not what I paid for.  Everyone that gave them money got ripped off. The crazy thing is these guys can actually make good sounding stuff as they did a successful campaign on what was called the Light harmonic Geek. 




I owned one of these. This was way before dac dongles were a thing.

I also own one of these. Called the Pulse. 

  I still have the pulse. Both these products was done before the Geek Wave. So headfiers had no reason to doubt it was going to be their next project. Only to find out years later.  They took the money and ran.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Just look at the hysteria at r/headphones some times when new collab or Moondrop stuffs drop



Part of the reason I never went back to posting over there is because of how cult-like that place gets with the fan boy groups surrounding some products and ideas. It's hard to have any meaningful discussion, debate, or exchange of ideas when you have to deal with the Reddit all-stars that lead those groups and their minions downvoting and flaming anything that doesn't align with their arbitrarily chosen beliefs and brand loyalty.

When I first started lurking over at r/headphones it had some people like that, but there were still a reasonable number of people who were just headphone enthusiasts talking to each other. Over the last few years, accelerated by Covid, it got taken over and morphed into what it is now: a clique 
-dominated echo chamber. Kinda sad really...


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Part of the reason I never went back to posting over there is because of how cult-like that place gets with the fan boy groups surrounding some products and ideas. It's hard to have any meaningful discussion, debate, or exchange of ideas when you have to deal with the Reddit all-stars that lead those groups and their minions downvoting and flaming anything that doesn't align with their arbitrarily chosen beliefs and brand loyalty.
> 
> When I first started lurking over at r/headphones it had some people like that, but there were still a reasonable number of people who were just headphone enthusiasts talking to each other. Over the last few years, accelerated by Covid, it got taken over and morphed into what it is now: a clique
> -dominated echo chamber. Kinda sad really...


Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP   

We met at r/headphones, though, so it’s not all bad.


----------



## helloh3adfi

No way in hell I would get an Apple dongle. RU6 rules


----------



## InvisibleInk

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP



And the Koss Porto Pro is endgame!


----------



## Cheesebuggah

InvisibleInk said:


> And the Koss Porto Pro is endgame!


False, the KSC75/X is endgame!


----------



## Surf Monkey

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP
> 
> We met at r/headphones, though, so it’s not all bad.



The Apple 3.5mm to Lightning dongle is the definition of “it’ll do.” It doesn’t sound bad. But it doesn’t really sound _good_ either. It’s just sort of “meh.” Anyone claiming it’s capable of being the bridge to an audiophile listening experience is lying to themselves. It isn’t that. If anything it’s a great illustration of the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Surf Monkey

helloh3adfi said:


> No way in hell I would get an Apple dongle. RU6 rules



The one that really blew me away was the HiBy FC3. That thing sounds SO good. I’d argue that it’s the best sounding single ended dongle available. I “upgraded” to the FC4 and it isn’t as good. It’s warmer, which some may like, but in comparison to the FC3 it just doesn’t sound as clean and direct.


----------



## nraymond

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP


I'm not aware of anyone calling it the pinnacle or end all, be all. Rather, it is a competently designed and implemented baseline. Until it was created, there was a dearth of affordable options that didn't have a high output impedance, general lack of driving power without significant distortion, or other flaws which could seriously impact the playback quality on a wide range of headphones. Since it's come out, there are a lot of other solid options on the market now, which is a good thing.


----------



## o0genesis0o

nraymond said:


> I'm not aware of anyone calling it the pinnacle or end all, be all. Rather, it is a competently designed and implemented baseline. Until it was created, there was a dearth of affordable options that didn't have a high output impedance, general lack of driving power without significant distortion, or other flaws which could seriously impact the playback quality on a wide range of headphones. Since it's come out, there are a lot of other solid options on the market now, which is a good thing.



You can tell that to many folks at r/headphones   To them, apple dongle is all that is necessary for anything from Andromeda to Senny HD560s. Some even claim that Apple dongle drives HD600 as good as desktop stack (OP: "I can't hear anything difference, was I scammed to buy a desktop stack?", Comment: "Yes. Apple dongle is all that you need (Crinacle says so)", Comment 2: "Get Q5k if you can. With EQ, you don't need gear", ... Comment n: something about snake oil and science).

With that being said, I love the Apple dongle for FR measurement though. Most dongles with audio input do not have flat 20-20000 response. 

With that being said, the Apple dongle does drive HD560s very well, to my surprise. I A/B apple dongle with S9 Pro recently and expected a blood bath, just like other A/B tests that I did in that listening session. Lo and behold, nearly identical response! It seems Apple dongle's amp sweet spot is somewhere from 40ohm to 150ohm ish. That dongle does not like Andromeda or my MD4 (8ohm).


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP
> 
> We met at r/headphones, though, so it’s not all bad.



Nope, it's not all bad at all. There are some cool folks over there. I just meant that the group(s) that have taken it over have made it significantly less useful and a lot less fun as well. I didn't mean to imply that everyone over there was that way, at all.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 6, 2022)

Cheesebuggah said:


> False, the KSC75/X is endgame!



This argument sums up some of the most popular circle jerk threads over there lol! 😂

OP: 1,399,414,273 person to post a pic of their Porta Pros w/ colorful Yaxi Pads.

Responder A: I love Porta Pros!

Reponder B: Porta Pros are okay, but they get muddy so I prefer my KSC75s which have resolution equal to *insert ridiculously hyperbolic claim here*

Reponder C: KSC75s are okay, but I find them to be sucked out unless you put them on a Parts Express headband to increase the seal from clamping force.

Responder D: I prefer KPH30/KPH40 because it's a more refined sound and is a perfect medium.

The rest of the thread turns into various calls for Porta Pro/KSC75/KPH30/KPH40 "gangs" to rise up while others hurry to create 27 other threads generally entitled something like "So I heard we're posting pics of our Koss 60ohm whatever model with Yaxi Pads, heres mine."

All of these threads make it on to the front page and stay there for hours with dozens of posts each until someone finds some rumor about the latest Moondrop product that half the sub has already decided will be the best thing since sliced bread and posts that.

Meanwhile, many posts about topics that don't have anything to do with Koss, Moondrop, or one of a handful of other products, but that are often much more conducive to discussion, sharing ideas, or being helpful are virtually ignored by all but a handful of people. Lather, rinse, repeat. The cycle goes on...

Oh yeah, and every 10 or so threads when there's a reference to snake oil or when someone dares mention spending more than $100 on an amp or DAC there will be disparaging comments about the "audiophiles" (their quotes not mine) and ignorant gatekeepers over on head fi.


----------



## yaps66

Tzennn said:


> Actually i don't even know why i did this but i did it anyway. Here's the CA16 version of my eq project (TIZU).
> Also i have N3AP coming thanks to @yaps66, such a great guy 😁


You are most welcome @Tzennn!


----------



## WAON303

Anyone know what happened to the bone conduction thingy in the Hook-X?

I could've sworn this IEM had bone conduction in it, now it's advertised as Planar + Piezo.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 6, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the bone conduction thingy in the Hook-X?
> 
> I could've sworn this IEM had bone conduction in it, now it's advertised as Planar + Piezo.



I only remember it being planar + piezo since the beginning. I could be wrong though. Maybe since piezo and bone conduction drivers are both often made from vibrating ceramic elements they were confused in the marketing and/or posts about them when they first came out? That's all I can think of.


----------



## WAON303

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I only remember it being planar + piezo since the beginning. I could be wrong though. Maybe since piezo and bine conduction drivers are both often made from vibrating ceramic elements they were confused in the marketing and/or posts about them when they first came out? That's all I can think of.


Just took a look at an April 2022 snapshot recorded by the Wayback Machine:

https://web.archive.org/web/20220405151533/https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x

They mentioned Bone Conduction here, something absent on their current product page.


----------



## r31ya

WAON303 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the bone conduction thingy in the Hook-X?
> 
> I could've sworn this IEM had bone conduction in it, now it's advertised as Planar + Piezo.


Bone conduction driver IS based on Piezo


----------



## JAnonymous5150

WAON303 said:


> Just took a look at an April 2022 snapshot recorded by the Wayback Machine:
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20220405151533/https://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x
> 
> They mentioned Bone Conduction here, something absent on their current product page.



That's weird. It's like they're saying that the piezo driver is bone conduction. A true piezo driver doesn't have a vibration transfer element, but does create sound using vibrating ceramic parts. My guess is that someone at Linsoul got the marketing wrong and it got corrected when someone pointed out that the piezo driver in the Hook-X isn't actually a bone conduction driver. Just speculating though. Maybe shoot Linsoul and email with that page attached and see what they say? If you end up doing that, keep me/us updated as it would be interesting to find out what the story is.


----------



## WAON303

JAnonymous5150 said:


> That's weird. It's like they're saying that the piezo driver is bone conduction. A true piezo driver doesn't have a vibration transfer element, but does create sound using vibrating ceramic parts. My guess is that someone at Linsoul got the marketing wrong and it got corrected when someone pointed out that the piezo driver in the Hook-X isn't actually a bone conduction driver. Just speculating though. Maybe shoot Linsoul and email with that page attached and see what they say? If you end up doing that, keep me/us updated as it would be interesting to find out what the story is.


Yeah, I reckon someone made a typo in the marketing descrption.

Bone conduction drivers are usually treated as separate drivers when they are inside an IEM.


----------



## Cheesebuggah

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This argument sums up some of the most popular circle jerk threads over there lol! 😂
> 
> OP: 1,399,414,273 person to post a pic of their Porta Pros w/ colorful Yaxi Pads.
> 
> ...


Is that what it is currently like over there? If I were a redditor, I would probably frequent that sub and r/headphoneadvice. I was kind of half joking when I made that statement (as I love the KSC75/X), but I haven't heard any of the TOTL headphones, so I don't have much say.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the bone conduction thingy in the Hook-X?
> 
> I could've sworn this IEM had bone conduction in it, now it's advertised as Planar + Piezo.



This happened because of the marketing on the original Hook-X. It straight up said “bone conduction” in the description. But the consensus’s is that bone conduction is basically impossible in a conventional IEM. So it’s a planar and a piezo. No bone conduction.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi guys here comes the CCA CXS.




Build Quality is the same as the CCA CKS. In fact, they are make of the same material and by the same process.

They must have hurried in the production as the glue of the foam layers of the packing weren't dry before the CXS was put inside leaving the glue marks on the shells.

Is this really a U shape tuning? (I don't care about the shape anyway...)

My first impression is quite positive on this one. Pretty good resolution and decent separation just maybe too much bass for me (probably the shell is just a bit too heavy making the sound a bit too dense too).

Oh btw, I think it looks like a Gouyu or the Yinyang, not a toilet bowl


----------



## Carpet (Nov 6, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t forget that Apple dongle is the pinnacle of portable DAC AMP
> 
> We met at r/headphones, though, so it’s not all bad.





JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nope, it's not all bad at all. There are some cool folks over there. I just meant that the group(s) that have taken it over have made it significantly less useful and a lot less fun as well. I didn't mean to imply that everyone over there was that way, at all.



Kudos to apple for including an adapter to listen on a wired headphone on a phone without a jack.
But​A curse on them for setting the precedent of removing the damned jack in the first place!

Not being able to charge the device while listening to music is an annoying "feature".

Giving the option to BUY an additional device to go with your phone to circumvent the deliberate limiting of functionality is an interesting marketing strategy. But not an honest one. Thus sales bloomed of their expensive airpods. I'm really surprised that AAC wasn't licensed in a way to prevent competition from other products. Try to overlook the fact that strain relief on dongles is a problem and their life is usually ended by cable failure. No replaceable cable on the Apple product. What kind of precedence would that set? Repairable devices? (Seriously check out "Right To Repair" and Louis Rossmann, another big Apple fan)

The race to make their phones thin (thin enough to bend, remember). Meant perhaps that a 3.5mm jack was physically too large to include. Given that ever higher performance is demanded from phones, and that batteries have volume, why do we need to aspire to having something as thin as a credit card anyway? Phones have to fit in your hand or pocket, not your wallet. Claiming that it was impossible to seal devices against dust and moisture is also nonsense. Lightning port anyone? Similarly the non-inclusion of the ability to add an SD card to expand memory, on the basis of sealing the device is also BS. Sim card has to be inserted to connect to a carrier anyway, guess which tray is used for phones which do support SD cards. When you run out of storage you have to buy another phone in order to upgrade. Gosh more captive sales!

The Apple ecosystem isn't a Garden of Eden, protecting you from evil doers in the outside world. It's more akin to a prison camp with barbed wire keeping you in. At least you can watch all their happy smiles, as they tip you upside down, to shake your money loose. They certainly don't want you having access the tree of knowledge, no apples in that garden.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Yeah, I reckon someone made a typo in the marketing descrption.
> 
> Bone conduction drivers are usually treated as separate drivers when they are inside an IEM.


I remember getting ready to empty my toy budget on Hook-X because it has both open back and bone conduction, so I thought the soundstage would be mind blowing. The petty reason I did not get it was the green colour and the graffiti decor. Ended up with S12 when I found one on Amazon with next day shipping. 

That reminds me I still haven't reviewed that planar IEM.



Cheesebuggah said:


> Is that what it is currently like over there? If I were a redditor, I would probably frequent that sub and r/headphoneadvice. I was kind of half joking when I made that statement (as I love the KSC75/X), but I haven't heard any of the TOTL headphones, so I don't have much say.


Joke a side, those subs are not bad. Most of the time, you will only see folks who try to find someone to congratulate them for their new shiny. Too many questions about "best" IEM under $50 or $30 or $15 though   The headphones folk are fine, the IEM folks are sometimes like ASR commenter combined with fanboys of some famous IEM reviewers.  It was "Aria Aria Aria", and then "Chu Chu Chu", and then "CRA CRA CRA". I don't know what is hyped there nowadays.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 6, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Hi guys here comes the CCA CXS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to buy this, i wanna see whether its up to par with some of KZ/CCA budget offering like CRA, Eda-Balanced, or Lyra
heh, the 7 driver or so CKX is smaller than 1 DD CXS


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> It was "Aria Aria Aria", and then "Chu Chu Chu", and then "CRA CRA CRA". I don't know what is hyped there nowadays.


I think you will find that the ones going "Chu Chu Chu" were the train spotters!


----------



## saldsald (Nov 7, 2022)

r31ya said:


> i was going to buy this, i wanna see whether its up to par with some of KZ/CCA budget offering like CRA, Eda-Balanced, or Lyra
> heh, the 7 driver or so CKX is smaller than 1 DD CXS


I only have the CRA. Quick A/B I find the CXS to be clearly "better", but I kinda prefer the looser sound of the CRA. The CXS sounds a bit heavy due to the shell for me.
Yup, interesting the CKX is so much smaller with than many drivers inside but the CXS is more comfy to wear.

Edit, I tested with new cable without any burn-in. It's the cable that was too heavy sounding.
It's actually not really heavy sounding and it's really quite well tuned with good smooth yet detailed treble and mids, very good clarity but the bass can be (very) overwhelming with a bassy track. I prefer it over the CKX btw.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/
> Check out this thread and when this was posted. It is a good thing we got this thread here on headfi. No need to read all of it. Basically they would hire reps to come into headfi to let us know some type of blueprint or some type of new chasis was in the works. All of it was BS to string people along. From what I understand. They hired way too many people and ran out of money before they could actually make a product. That Gavin Fish dude took off.  So Larry Ho was in charge after and Larry started to make one excuse after another.  Numerous backers for the wave campaign. Including some of the Admins here. Dont know how much money they took could be millions actually.
> 
> The idea of indegogo campaign was to get our money to fund the project. Long story short. Yes they took our money and never delivered a damn thing, at one point they were offering some lame IEM exchange. NOPE. Not what I paid for.  Everyone that gave them money got ripped off. The crazy thing is these guys can actually make good sounding stuff as they did a successful campaign on what was called the Light harmonic Geek.
> ...


These dacs were my introduction to crowdfunding. Now I never backed anything, because I just didn't need a dac, but this lead to me checking out the crowdfunding sites and backing comic books and graphic novels, and now i'm a superbacker.


----------



## PROblemdetected

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about the KBEAR Aurora, it is a quite an underrated single DD.
> 
> I guess when it was first launched at $169 USD, that was a bit overpriced, when you got many other single DD big boys at that price bracket, so it kind of flew under the radar. $90 USD is quite fair game IMO, *if* you go for tonality/timbre over outright technicalities.
> 
> ...


Having the Aurora and the Zen Pros



The kbear are really one of a kind DD on the market, just let them burn for hours are they are going to shine.

Probably the best sub200 iem for relax listening, everything sounds right.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> It was "Aria Aria Aria", and then "Chu Chu Chu", and then "CRA CRA CRA". I don't know what is hyped there nowadays.


The follow-up would probably be meow meow meow if the Cats Ear Meow was good hahaha.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 7, 2022)

Wow, the Simgot EM2R got a three out of five! 

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2r-roltion.26084/reviews#review-29526*


----------



## Surf Monkey

Huh. _Latex_ AZLA Xelastics? These seem new.

US $11.05  21％ Off | AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC Crystal Ear Tips for Sennheiser/Sony/Samsung Eartips TWS Earbuds Tips Latex Anti-Slip Avoid Fall Off

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKXMDgY


----------



## baskingshark

Surf Monkey said:


> Huh. _Latex_ AZLA Xelastics? These seem new.
> 
> US $11.05  21％ Off | AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC Crystal Ear Tips for Sennheiser/Sony/Samsung Eartips TWS Earbuds Tips Latex Anti-Slip Avoid Fall Off
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKXMDgY



Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?

Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?
> 
> Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.



i don't like them personally, feels weird, require extra care and cleaning, pricy... I'd stick to Sony/Final E/spinfits for those situations where i need extra grip eartips


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?
> 
> Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.



They are quite possibly my least favorite tips in existence. I hate the fact that everything from dust to lint to fabric fibers and beyond sticks to them and is hard to get off. Even more annoying than that is the way they feel in my ears with that super gummy/grippy texture. I think there are plenty of tips out there for less money that fit better, feel better, are more versatile sound wise, and easier to maintain and keep clean. 

It actually surprises me how many people mention using them. When they first came out and I tried them I expected them to fade quickly into obscurity as a novelty flash in the pan that would quickly prove to be unpopular and overpriced. I guess I was wrong on that one, but I only ordered them once and still have the same set (not sure why lol).


----------



## r31ya

saldsald said:


> I only have the CRA. Quick A/B I find the CXS to be clearly "better", but I kinda prefer the looser sound of the CRA. The CXS sounds a bit heavy due to the shell for me.
> Yup, interesting the CKX is so much smaller with than many drivers inside but the CXS is more comfy to wear.
> 
> Edit, I tested with new cable without any burn-in. It's the cable that was too heavy sounding.
> It's actually not really heavy sounding and it's really quite well tuned with good smooth yet detailed treble and mids, very good clarity but the bass can be (very) overwhelming with a bassy track. I prefer it over the CKX btw.


Hows the bass quality? Good texturing or too boomy?


----------



## Carpet (Nov 7, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Huh. _Latex_ AZLA Xelastics? These seem new.
> 
> US $11.05  21％ Off | AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC Crystal Ear Tips for Sennheiser/Sony/Samsung Eartips TWS Earbuds Tips Latex Anti-Slip Avoid Fall Off
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKXMDgY


Since I'm allergic to Latex these would be a hard sell. I don't think I'd be happy knowing they were friendly to my skin as it came off!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?
> 
> Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.





chinmie said:


> i don't like them personally, feels weird, require extra care and cleaning, pricy... I'd stick to Sony/Final E/spinfits for those situations where i need extra grip eartips





JAnonymous5150 said:


> They are quite possibly my least favorite tips in existence. I hate the fact that everything from dust to lint to fabric fibers and beyond sticks to them and is hard to get off. Even more annoying than that is the way they feel in my ears with that super gummy/grippy texture. I think there are plenty of tips out there for less money that fit better, feel better, are more versatile sound wise, and easier to maintain and keep clean.
> 
> It actually surprises me how many people mention using them. When they first came out and I tried them I expected them to fade quickly into obscurity as a novelty flash in the pan that would quickly prove to be unpopular and overpriced. I guess I was wrong on that one, but I only ordered them once and still have the same set (not sure why lol).



Thanks guys, I don't feel quite so disappointed at missing out on these!


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Hows the bass quality? Good texturing or too boomy?


The bass is really impactful I almost feel the energy transmitting to the heart. Good speed with middle of the road texture I think and not boomy. There is no bass bleed even with this much bass boost.


----------



## r31ya

saldsald said:


> The bass is really impactful I almost feel the energy transmitting to the heart. Good speed with middle of the road texture I think and not boomy. There is no bass bleed even with this much bass boost.


oooh good.
boomy bass with long tails is usually the one turned me off from certain IEMs
i wonder whether the amount is more or less compared to the bassy ESX.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 7, 2022)

r31ya said:


> oooh good.
> boomy bass with long tails is usually the one turned me off from certain IEMs
> i wonder whether the amount is more or less compared to the bassy ESX.


I don't have the ESX but I bet the CXS is more bassy. It has more sub-bass boost than most set I think.
I find all these recent budget IEMs to be really good. Back in 2 years ago the makers probably would price something like this in the USD100 - 150 bracket (but it's KZ/CCA anyway and they don't sell their single DD sets at such price tag). This CXS actually sounds like a smoother version of the TRN ST5 with a sub-bass boost but with less air.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Wow, the Simgot EM2R got a three out of five!
> 
> *https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2r-roltion.26084/reviews#review-29526*


Mate, I saw your original description of these IEMs before the edit   So your 3/5 is like 1/5 or 2/5 from me.


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> The headphones folk are fine, the IEM folks are sometimes like ASR commenter combined with fanboys of some famous IEM reviewers.  It was "Aria Aria Aria", and then "Chu Chu Chu", and then "CRA CRA CRA". I don't know what is hyped there nowadays.


I would like to have on reddit an "ignoring user" that works as well as the headfi.

Since I discovered I dodge some hype-bullet from lovely reviewers that everyone knows on this forum.

Ofc, unsubscribe from hbb, crin and zeos help me a lot to find my own preferences


----------



## PROblemdetected

chinmie said:


> i don't like them personally, feels weird, require extra care and cleaning, pricy... I'd stick to Sony/Final E/spinfits for those situations where i need extra grip eartips


On the budget side, I always recommend the KBEAR 07 or 08. The penons also works nicely.

Anyways the Final E are probably the best on the market, but I feel them quite expensive


----------



## o0genesis0o

Have anyone (beside reviewers ) tried the new tips from Fiio? I hated them at first but now I want to buy a box for future use. So comfortable.

I don’t mind Final Type E, but I find them adding spikes to 5k or 8k so I don’t use them with anything already spiky. Good for Final E series IEMs though.


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> Have anyone (beside reviewers ) tried the new tips from Fiio? I hated them at first but now I want to buy a box for future use. So comfortable.
> 
> I don’t mind Final Type E, but I find them adding spikes to 5k or 8k so I don’t use them with anything already spiky. Good for Final E series IEMs though.


I find the old FiiO one really good, specially the white -vocal ones, so Im waiting to zococity (the official FiiO seller on spain) have stock to try them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Mate, I saw your original description of these IEMs before the edit   So your 3/5 is like 1/5 or 2/5 from me.


I know, well that’s the difference from short term impressions and the real review, I try and be as straightforward as I can, if you read the review I attempted every possible way to add note weight. Keep in mind, that’s one of my necessities....the actual physicality of the music. Where here they have placed the BA into the nozzle which isn’t always a bad thing, but in this instance I would have liked more laid-backness! Or at minimum some style of thickness, somewhere, anywhere? I am keeping the price point in reference too! Lol yes, with my rating system it may even be lower for some others, at least I’m trying to like stuff?


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> Have anyone (beside reviewers ) tried the new tips from Fiio? I hated them at first but now I want to buy a box for future use. So comfortable.
> 
> I don’t mind Final Type E, but I find them adding spikes to 5k or 8k so I don’t use them with anything already spiky. Good for Final E series IEMs though.


I have two boxes of them and I hear extreme clarity from them.   Now my favourite tips.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> I know, well that’s the difference from short term impressions and the real review, I try and be as straightforward as I can, if you read the review I attempted every possible way to add note weight. Keep in mind, that’s one of my necessities....the actual physicality of the music. Where here they have placed the BA into the nozzle which isn’t always a bad thing, but in this instance I would have liked more laid-backness! Or at minimum some style of thickness, somewhere, anywhere? I am keeping the price point in reference too! Lol yes, with my rating system it may even be lower for some others, at least I’m trying to like stuff?


No complain nor criticize. I was just going to comment on your original statement but I had to go somewhere. When I came back, it changed, so I poked fun at you instead   

I think you are the first to criticise those IEMs, though. But seriously, there are million of these IEMs. Hard to keep up, unless there is a strong backing by some reviewers or collab.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> I have two boxes of them and I hear extreme clarity from them.   Now my favourite tips.


I have a full zip lock bag of these as well. When I started, people keep saying that Type E tips are the best, so I gathered a lot of them one way or another. Still wondering how the heck I have too many of them


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 7, 2022)

*It's rare that our two opinions parallel.......but here they do.
*


o0genesis0o said:


> No complain nor criticize. I was just going to comment on your original statement but I had to go somewhere. When I came back, it changed, so I poked fun at you instead
> 
> I think you are the first to criticise those IEMs, though. But seriously, there are million of these IEMs. Hard to keep up, unless there is a strong backing by some reviewers or collab.


Also if you read the review right before mine, they basically say the exact same thing, I just removed an extra star.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Have anyone (beside reviewers ) tried the new tips from Fiio? I hated them at first but now I want to buy a box for future use. So comfortable.
> 
> I don’t mind Final Type E, but I find them adding spikes to 5k or 8k so I don’t use them with anything already spiky. Good for Final E series IEMs though.


Ordered some today,along with another FIIO uBTR for a birthday present, a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter and a NiceHCK PurpleSE for the DT600. Over-budget again but that includes all my Xmas shopping!


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> I have a full zip lock bag of these as well. When I started, people keep saying that Type E tips are the best, so I gathered a lot of them one way or another. Still wondering how the heck I have too many of them


Possibly for the same reason I have a bag full of spare cables. The VISA fairies order them in your sleep!


----------



## 4ceratops

saldsald said:


> I don't have the ESX but I bet the CXS is more bassy. It has more sub-bass boost than most set I think.
> I find all these recent budget IEMs to be really good. Back in 2 years ago the makers probably would price something like this in the USD100 - 150 bracket (but it's KZ/CCA anyway and they don't sell their single DD sets at such price tag). This CXS actually sounds like a smoother version of the TRN ST5 with a sub-bass boost but with less air.


Hi. Hi. Could you do a basic comparison between CXS and CRA+ (if you have CRA+ available of course)?


----------



## saldsald

4ceratops said:


> Hi. Hi. Could you do a basic comparison between CXS and CRA+ (if you have CRA+ available of course)?


Sorry mate don't have the CRA+. But the imaging and note weight are clearly better on the CXS vs the CRA.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 7, 2022)

I have like 8-9 pairs of Sony Ex11 tips in zip lock bag aswell as they sell it for only 2$ (whole package, 0.8$ each) and it is similar to Type E one 😁 i find them block the most noise out of all tips that i've tried, including spinfit and jvc hole (that how i call it)
I also find this Tri clarion (2$ for a pair)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tzennn said:


> I have like 8-9 pairs of Sony Ex11 tips in zip lock bag aswell as they sell it for only 2$ (whole package, 0.8$ each) and it is similar to Type E one 😁 i find them block the most noise out of all tips that i've tried, including spinfit and jvc hole (that how i call it)
> I also find this Tri clarion (2$ for a pair)


Speaking of tips, the ones I really love and find bang for the buck are Elecom Cap10 (white ones) and Radius Deep Mount. Elecom tips really help with gear that's very bright or has upper mids imbalance (to my ears) and deep mount with good seal and subsequent improvement overall sonic presentation. Elecom ones retail for some ¥540 and Deep Mount for some ¥1800 on Amazon Japan.

Elecom tips have actually made me use my T2 Evo more than anything of late. It ever so balances the tuning where it doesn't sound harsh and becomes a very good neutral IEM with focus on sub bass over mid bass without compromising on timbre and treble extension. For those who love T2 series should definitely try the EVO with Elecom tips. They sound good with Deep Mounts as well but I prefer them with Elecom tips.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Tzennn said:


> I have like 8-9 pairs of Sony Ex11 tips in zip lock bag aswell as they sell it for only 2$ (whole package, 0.8$ each) and it is similar to Type E one 😁 i find them block the most noise out of all tips that i've tried, including spinfit and jvc hole (that how i call it)
> I also find this Tri clarion (2$ for a pair)


The clarion of TRI (KBear) are similar to the whizzer ones, that I love.

I should get a pair of the tri to check them


----------



## Scuba Devils

OH5 landed... impressions to follow


----------



## TheDeafMonk

o0genesis0o said:


> Have anyone (beside reviewers ) tried the new tips from Fiio? I hated them at first but now I want to buy a box for future use. So comfortable.
> 
> I don’t mind Final Type E, but I find them adding spikes to 5k or 8k so I don’t use them with anything already spiky. Good for Final E series IEMs though.


Ordered some of the new T series tips they look like they will work good on wide long nozels.


----------



## DynamicEars

Scuba Devils said:


> OH5 landed... impressions to follow


Don't looked like ikkos.. nice modern design shell.
Waiting for your impressions


----------



## Surf Monkey

PROblemdetected said:


> The clarion of TRI (KBear) are similar to the whizzer ones, that I love.
> 
> I should get a pair of the tri to check them



I like the Clarion. I’d recommend them.


----------



## r31ya

Scuba Devils said:


> OH5 landed... impressions to follow


If i recalled it right, this is the lithium Membrane DD?


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> I have like 8-9 pairs of Sony Ex11 tips in zip lock bag aswell as they sell it for only 2$ (whole package, 0.8$ each) and it is similar to Type E one 😁 i find them block the most noise out of all tips that i've tried, including spinfit and jvc hole (that how i call it)
> I also find this Tri clarion (2$ for a pair)


Is that from the Orange Audio Store?


----------



## Scuba Devils

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, this is the lithium Membrane DD?



Yes that's the one


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 7, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Is that from the Orange Audio Store?


I'm not sure which one is legit, i just order it from my local e-store.

I was scrolling through taobao and found some good thing!.
Softears Twilight drop to 829usd in 10.11




Also this



What even is rainbow diagram lol
Feaulle *<^>*EXTRA*<^>* around230$
Actually the graph look quite good (edit: or maybe not, i thought pinna gain was on 3k)


----------



## WAON303

Tzennn said:


> I'm not sure which one is legit, i just order it from my local e-store.
> 
> I was scrolling through taobao and found some good thing!.
> Softears Twilight drop to 829usd in 10.11
> ...


HBB and Timmy from Gizaudio said great things about this set

Looks to be endgame material for warm lovers.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

WAON303 said:


> HBB and Timmy from Gizaudio said great things about this set
> 
> Looks to be endgame material for warm lovers.


What do you call endgame for warm lovers? Sweatergame.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Twilight is a fantastic set, definitely my favourite in that price category and I'd even choose ahead of IE900


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> I was scrolling through taobao and found some good thing!.
> Softears Twilight drop to 829usd in 10.11
> 
> What even is rainbow diagram lol


Judging by the price I'd expect it to be made from real rainbows. It looks like an antireflective lens coating so either something transparent or VERY thinly applied.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Carpet said:


> Since I'm allergic to Latex these would be a hard sell. I don't think I'd be happy knowing they were friendly to my skin as it came off!


If your other body parts are allergic to latex your ears may not be. Stick a condom in your ears to test for an allergy. Both ears at the same time for the best accuracy.


----------



## o0genesis0o

LaughMoreDaily said:


> If your other body parts are allergic to latex your ears may not be. Stick a condom in your ears to test for an allergy. Both ears at the same time for the best accuracy.


You certainly live up to your user name


----------



## Carpet

LaughMoreDaily said:


> If your other body parts are allergic to latex your ears may not be. Stick a condom in your ears to test for an allergy. Both ears at the same time for the best accuracy.


To replicate the effect inside my ears, you could put drain cleaner in the condom and wear it. I suspect the discomfort would be similar.

Although you would still be able to listen to music!


----------



## WAON303

TRN X7 for only 29 bucks right now:

https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004630077259.html​
Garbage stock tuning but I can see someone buying loads of these at this price for BA harvesting.

Hi-Fri Audio, a small IEM tear down youtube channel actually broke apart this set to harvest the BAs:



I forgot I left a comment a few months ago on this video, the price had dropped to 50 bucks, presumably because the IEM sucks and didn't sell well.


----------



## gmdb

Carpet said:


> Judging by the price I'd expect it to be made from real rainbows. It looks like an antireflective lens coating so either something transparent or VERY thinly applied.


Maybe made of unicorn horn.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?
> 
> Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.


The reason why you have so much dust in your ears is because you don't listen to earphones enough. Use earphones more and you'll see earwax on their eartips!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Did you guys like the original Xelastecs?
> 
> Not really a fan of them, as I found them to be dust and lint magnets, they are forever attracting dust! And I think they are quite overpriced.


Lint and dust magnets, and they warped in the ear, which then made them lose their seal, so a hopeful technology that ultimately failed.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Tzennn (Nov 7, 2022)

Also this,i found a chunky boi: 230$ (ali), 170$ (taobao) Sonic memory SM2 with a well developed housing (maybe)








Spoiler: Tech inside and graph


----------



## saldsald

Fono Referernce 1, asking for RMB3688 (oops). Driver is a single DD with .crystal X .pet ceramic (???) diaphragm.


----------



## BigGearHunter

o0genesis0o said:


> Mate, I saw your original description of these IEMs before the edit   So your 3/5 is like 1/5 or 2/5 from me.


You don't mean to say this guy lacks any credibility because everything is "the best ever" to him, right?


----------



## wdelta06

Tzennn said:


> I'm not sure which one is legit, i just order it from my local e-store.
> 
> I was scrolling through taobao and found some good thing!.
> Softears Twilight drop to 829usd in 10.11
> ...


"...dropped to 829usd"
Sounds like an oxymoron...😏😅😂😂 [Not poking fun, just sayin...]
U gotta ❤️ this flippin hobby!


----------



## o0genesis0o

BigGearHunter said:


> You don't mean to say this guy lacks any credibility because everything is "the best ever" to him, right?


I'm not attacking Red or his reviews   I admire his enthusiasm to find something good out of these IEMs (and also his English for writing all of those reviews). We all need a dash of positivity sometimes. It was just my casual observation that 3/5 (technically "average" on the scale of 5) from Red is 1/5 or 2/5 from me ("below average" or "poor"). Interestingly enough, I haven't published anything 1/5 or 2/5. My data shows that my average rating at the moment is 3.5/5.


----------



## Surf Monkey

DynamicEars said:


> Nice, waiting for the NX7 mk IV impressions, hopefully they tuned down the piezo, and reducing mid bass



I just received my pair. I never heard the previous iterations of the NX7 so I can’t really speak to comparisons there but out of the box these have AMPLE mid and sub-bass. The balance and definition of both sound good. They’re brand new so I don’t want to make any firm pronouncements about their profile. The mids sound good. Plenty forward on male vocals (I’m listening to Orange Goblin right now) and decent treble extension. They’re certainly not sharp or sibilant OOTB. The stage seems a bit tight, but that’s probably because this OG album is mixed pretty wall-of-sound.

Once these are burned in I’ll have more to say about them. My initial take is that they’re very good. Quite a bit better than I was expecting, honestly.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 7, 2022)

BigGearHunter said:


> You don't mean to say this guy lacks any credibility because everything is "the best ever" to him, right?





o0genesis0o said:


> I'm not attacking Red or his reviews   I admire his enthusiasm to find something good out of these IEMs (and also his English for writing all of those reviews). We all need a dash of positivity sometimes. It was just my casual observation that 3/5 (technically "average" on the scale of 5) from Red is 1/5 or 2/5 from me ("below average" or "poor"). Interestingly enough, I haven't published anything 1/5 or 2/5. My data shows that my average rating at the moment is 3.5/5.


If you actually read my reviews I may gain a slight ounce of creditably for you BigGearHunter? I don’t always rate stuff as the best ever? I will put more negativity in writing than the score, often. But I will have to agree to a point that I have found many products to be exemplary in nature....this year? The companies have truly sent me some good schiit! It’s just that two IEMs this year have lacked physicality and note weight. Thin note weight is one of my major issues I will score low for. So both the EM2R and the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S got hit hard for lack of being able to perform it. The EM2R got worse as the lack of note weight was combined with a forward style of midrange. Where both also lack density in bass, the EM2R actually has slightly more bass frequency, it’s just not backed up with bass density in the end.

The reason you don’t read my bad reviews, the ones that are really bad........is I ditch the product and don’t even take time to review it. I’m not required by the companies I review products for to review a 2 or 2.5 star product, even though maybe people like you, BigGearHunter would like to read such things.....it’s just not worth my effort. And I’m not alone, there are plenty of reviewers which literally default to zero feedback on some stuff. It’s like the stuff never existed in the first place. They were attempts that somehow failed, and generally those products are interpreted as bad across the board for most reviewers.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> If you actually read my reviews I may gain a slight ounce of creditably for you BigGearHunter? I don’t always rate stuff as the best ever? But I will have to agree to a point that I have found many products to be exemplary in nature. It’s just that two IEMs this year have lacked physicality and note weight. Thin note weight is one of my major issues I will score low for. So both the EM2R and the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S got hit hard for lack of being able to perform it. The EM2R got worse as the lack of note weight was combined with a forward style of midrange. Where both also lack density in bass, the EM2R actually has slightly more bass frequency, it’s just not backed up with bass density in the end.
> 
> The reason you don’t read my bad reviews, the ones that are really bad........is I ditch the product and don’t even take time to review it. I’m not required by the companies I review products for to review a 2 or 2.5 star product, even though maybe people like you, BigGearHunter would like to read such things.....it’s just not worth my effort. And I’m not alone, there are plenty of reviewers which literally default to zero feedback on some stuff. It’s like the stuff never existed in the first place. They were attempts that somehow failed, and generally those products are interpreted as bad across the board for most reviewers.


You ditch review samples (after they have sent you)? That's bold  

My stance is "tough but fair" (and "most of the modern stuffs are acceptable / average / adequate / 3 out of 5"). I have no interest in reviewers who try too hard to stomp on everything (particularly well-known, generally loved products) to show that they have "refined taste". If one is tough, one should have clearly defined and explained criteria and strong evidence to back it up rather than "too soft transient", "not enough dynamic", "dry", "wet", whatever. It would also be nice if the reviews are consistent, so that noobs like who I was (am) can get a sense whether I should get that new shiny if I already have this old shiny.

With that being said, I like to read reviews as a form of entertainment even though I'm not looking to buy anything 


Anyhow, what is everyone's top choice / recommendation / favourites this 11.11 season? I pick JD7, Topping G5, and FiiO FF3.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> You ditch review samples (after they have sent you)? That's bold
> 
> My stance is "tough but fair" (and "most of the modern stuffs are acceptable / average / adequate / 3 out of 5"). I have no interest in reviewers who try too hard to stomp on everything (particularly well-known, generally loved products) to show that they have "refined taste". If one is tough, one should have clearly defined and explained criteria and strong evidence to back it up rather than "too soft transient", "not enough dynamic", "dry", "wet", whatever. It would also be nice if the reviews are consistent, so that noobs like who I was (am) can get a sense whether I should get that new shiny if I already have this old shiny.
> 
> ...


Well, you yourself have been one of the inspiring readers. It’s a fine line to walk writing reviews. But at the same time I’m really looking for a way to make the product work-out in the end. Yet I will (all the time) disclose how I was able to make a product perform. Often a company misses the mark by just 20% or 30% by not supplying the  correct cable or ear-tips. I’m “OK” with that, as maybe it’s me....my personal issues, so I uses different amps, DACs and cables to try and centralize the sound, and write a positive review. 

I don’t get sent a lot of terribly bad stuff, but when I do, no one gets to read a review about it in the end. My brother had an issue with that, he thought that due to the reality of Head-Fi, that all stuff should get reviews to “enlighten” the consumers! Well, it’s not my job to be a Ralf Nader/ Consumer Activist! If I make a review and score a product high, it’s because I truly love it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I just received my pair. I never heard the previous iterations of the NX7 so I can’t really speak to comparisons there but out of the box these have AMPLE mid and sub-bass. The balance and definition of both sound good. They’re brand new so I don’t want to make any firm pronouncements about their profile. The mids sound good. Plenty forward on male vocals (I’m listening to Orange Goblin right now) and decent treble extension. They’re certainly not sharp or sibilant OOTB. The stage seems a bit tight, but that’s probably because this OG album is mixed pretty wall-of-sound.
> 
> Once these are burned in I’ll have more to say about them. My initial take is that they’re very good. Quite a bit better than I was expecting, honestly.


The stage is tight?! Ummm...the big issue most had with the mk III was the smallish stage and the lack of 3d imaging. Everything else was fine (some complained of thin mids), but I didn't find that to be much of a drawback. Oh goodness. Mine are in transit and should arrive any day.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The stage is tight?! Ummm...the big issue most had with the mk III was the smallish stage and the lack of 3d imaging. Everything else was fine (some complained of thin mids), but I didn't find that to be much of a drawback. Oh goodness. Mine are in transit and should arrive any day.



The mids are not thin.  Not in the least.

As far as the stage goes, my initial impression is that it’s intimate. But I’ve only listened to two albums on them so far. I need more time on them and they need more time to break in.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So the timber, note weight, and resolution in the treble on the Wu are better than the Salnotes Zero. So in this case, the planar beats a DD. Sub bass advantage Zero, as well as spacing and imaging, but that's it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

The Wu is 7X more cash? But both are totally winners! No sub-bass is better on the Wu? Those are the technicalities you get for your 7X more money. The Zero doesn’t own all that much bass emphasis, yet what it does with the midrange is special and incredibly special for the price of under $20. The Zero has rolled-off highs, where the Wu is more pronounced in the treble, with technical chops, but still not a priority with the Wu. Note weight, I would have to listen to them both (again) together, and see, still note weight is great on both, but note weight is better on the Salnotes Zero than the Dioko, that’s for sure!


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the timber, note weight, and resolution in the treble on the Wu are better than the Salnotes Zero. So in this case, the planar beats a DD. Sub bass advantage Zero, as well as spacing and imaging, but that's it.


----------



## gmdb

Redcarmoose said:


> But at the same time I’m really looking for a way to make the product work-out in the end. Yet I will (all the time) disclose how I was able to make a product perform. Often a company misses the mark by just 20% or 30% by not supplying the correct cable or ear-tips. I’m “OK” with that, as maybe it’s me....my personal issues, so I uses different amps, DACs and cables to try and centralize the sound, and write a positive review.


This is such an important piece of advice and and I thank you for articulating it so well.  Too many times I have seen people give negative opinions about equipment "straight out of the box" and not having patience to work a bit with the product to get the best result.  Cable changes, tip changes and imepdance matching can all be important in taking an IEM from "it's okay" to "my brand new favourite" status.  Certainly this requires some dedicated enthusiasm and at times it is easy to become jaded when the latest IEM from one company pretty much sounds the same as latest IEMs from others.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the timber, note weight, and resolution in the treble on the Wu are better than the Salnotes Zero. So in this case, the planar beats a DD. Sub bass advantage Zero, as well as spacing and imaging, but that's it.



The Wu Zetian is great. It has fantastic treble extension and definition.

Evolving observations on the NX7 MK IV: I switched to the black nozzle and more atmospheric tracks. It has nice stage width and height. The instrument separation is superb. I’m using the large stock tips (the yellow core ones,) the stock cable and a BTR 7 wired to my iPhone 14 and playing Apple Music high resolution lossless. At the moment I’m playing The Orb - Orblivion. I feel like the stage depth could be better, but again, I’ve only got about 3 hours on them and I haven’t done any tip rolling.

I’m very hopeful for these. They sound really really good OOTB.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

gmdb said:


> This is such an important piece of advice and and I thank you for articulating it so well.  Too many times I have seen people give negative opinions about equipment "straight out of the box" and not having patience to work a bit with the product to get the best result.  Cable changes, tip changes and imepdance matching can all be important in taking an IEM from "it's okay" to "my brand new favourite" status.  Certainly this requires some dedicated enthusiasm and at times it is easy to become jaded when the latest IEM from one company pretty much sounds the same as latest IEMs from others.


Well, we are dealing with incredibly small differences. At times those differences can be perceived as one way, when after burn-in, tips or cable/DAC amp change, the whole program can migrate over to show other things. But there are a large group of high profile reviewers which don’t do burn-in. It’s an incredibly difficult thing to do when you have a bunch that all need 7 days of burn-in, but if you believe in it you have to do it. But as far as cables go sometimes the manufacturer supplies a great cable, though at other times a reasonably priced different cable does the trick. The thing is that many of us feel exactly the same way and the same exact way on exactly the same product. So part is individual preference and the other part has to do with “truths” that can be found. But I’m lucky in that pretty much 100% of what I believe to be true a whole group believe also, so that makes it easier. Though at the same time much is not able to be proven by science. Still science has only the answers it has, and there is still room for someday to have more questions confirmed. Yet at times you just have to go with your ideas and trust yourself, regardless of popular opinion.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

gmdb said:


> This is such an important piece of advice and and I thank you for articulating it so well.  Too many times I have seen people give negative opinions about equipment "straight out of the box" and not having patience to work a bit with the product to get the best result.  Cable changes, tip changes and imepdance matching can all be important in taking an IEM from "it's okay" to "my brand new favourite" status.  Certainly this requires some dedicated enthusiasm and at times it is easy to become jaded when the latest IEM from one company pretty much sounds the same as latest IEMs from others.



Truth. OOTB is only good for initial impressions. Discerning listeners will absolutely swap out tips at the very least. Not to mention run in, cables, amps, dacs… a lot goes into what is essentially a subjective experience.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> The Wu is 7X more cash? But both are totally winners! No sub-bass is better on the Wu? Those are the technicalities you get for your 7X more money. The Zero doesn’t own all that much bass emphasis, yet what it does with the midrange is special and incredibly special for the price of under $20. The Zero has rolled-off highs, where the Wu is more pronounced in the treble, with technical chops, but still not a priority with the Wu. Note weight, I would have to listen to them both (again) together, and see, still note weight is great on both, but note weight is better on the Salnotes Zero than the Dioko, that’s for sure!



The Wu is like an even more technical sounding Hook-X with elevated, creamy bass.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> The Wu is like an even more technical sounding Hook-X with elevated, creamy bass.


That’s why the Wu sits only one place above the HOOK-X on my published planar IEM list. We are reaching a point where a few IEMs  are just so good, that they start to complement each other. Where maybe, just maybe you don’t need the HOOK-X if you already have the Wu. But at the same time (in a way) you need the Salnotes Zero as the presentation is just so different.

But exactly, there have been startling moments with the Wu when bass....... when in 96 kHz - 24 bit with the Shanling UA3, the Wu bass was way different in definition........ that the HOOK-X only dreamed it could do! The HOOK-X bass is a blob, where the Wu offers up sculpted refinement and individually placed into its own zone in the soundstage. Still the HOOK-X is great....for other things....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> The Wu is like an even more technical sounding Hook-X with elevated, creamy bass.


We're failing to mention the Wu's wide and deep soundstage. It's right there with the Salnotes Zero and my Senn's in the stage dept.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> We're failing to mention the Wu's wide and deep soundstage. It's right there with the Salnotes Zero and my Senn's in the stage dept.



Agree. My favorite sets all have enormous sound stages and the Wu is amongst the widest. But wide in a cohesive way. It doesn’t sound weird or unnatural, just expansive.


----------



## gadgetgod

This is a new five-driver hybrid set of IEMs that I recently got. It sounds pretty good with a solid bass response, feels like a small sub-woofer to my ears lol, and at the same time maintains a clean midrange presentation. The soundstage here also impresses me a lot with the set.

This is a new brand, I am guessing this is their introductory pair as well. Price is supposed to be around 200$, oh i forgot to mention the stunning face covers that look exactly like Monarch MK2.


----------



## r31ya

gadgetgod said:


> This is a new five-driver hybrid set of IEMs that I recently got. It sounds pretty good with a solid bass response, feels like a small sub-woofer to my ears lol, and at the same time maintains a clean midrange presentation. The soundstage here also impresses me a lot with the set.
> 
> This is a new brand, I am guessing this is their introductory pair as well. Price is supposed to be around 200$, oh i forgot to mention the stunning face covers that look exactly like Monarch MK2.


in a glance i read it as "_Awful Performer_"


----------



## WAON303

gadgetgod said:


> This is a new five-driver hybrid set of IEMs that I recently got. It sounds pretty good with a solid bass response, feels like a small sub-woofer to my ears lol, and at the same time maintains a clean midrange presentation. The soundstage here also impresses me a lot with the set.
> 
> This is a new brand, I am guessing this is their introductory pair as well. Price is supposed to be around 200$, oh i forgot to mention the stunning face covers that look exactly like Monarch MK2.


Aful is like the worst brand name imaginable next to Faaeal. 

Very nice faceplate tho.


----------



## gmdb

r31ya said:


> in a glance i read it as "_Awful Performer_"


Yes, that is what immediately springs to mind.  However, in original meaning "full of awe" could be okay.


----------



## gadgetgod

WAON303 said:


> Aful is like the worst brand name imaginable next to Faaeal.
> 
> Very nice faceplate tho.


Same thoughts here man!!


----------



## prawdziwysimone

Very interesting IEM just showed up on e-earphone.jp - Radius HP-W300. There are 2 cheaper models as well. Looks like DD+Piezo

https://www.e-earphone.jp/products/detail/1464400/2069/


----------



## r31ya

Akros review on CCA "flagship", CCA HM20.
pretty positive.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> in a glance i read it as "_Awful Performer_"





WAON303 said:


> Aful is like the worst brand name imaginable next to Faaeal.
> 
> Very nice faceplate tho.


Is it wrong to hope that it sounds good but ends up getting specialled off cheap due to the Aful name?


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> TRN X7 for only 29 bucks right now:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004630077259.html​
> Garbage stock tuning but I can see someone buying loads of these at this price for BA harvesting.
> ...




Regarding the TRN X7, a picture paints a thousand words. Or rather, a graph shows a thousand sawtooth peaks..... And then a sudden drop off a cliff into the sea.


----------



## Nimweth

Tzennn said:


> I'm not sure which one is legit, i just order it from my local e-store.
> 
> I was scrolling through taobao and found some good thing!.
> Softears Twilight drop to 829usd in 10.11
> ...


The rainbow colour is probably titanium. A thin layer is used in jewellery to get the same effect.


----------



## gadgetgod

Carpet said:


> Is it wrong to hope that it sounds good but ends up getting specialled off cheap due to the Aful name?


😂😂


----------



## WAON303

Aful Performer 5.

I beat their next IEM will be called QC4U.


----------



## PROblemdetected (Nov 8, 2022)

Not spam, but I have to insist this iem its a gem.






For an electronic music lover like me,





Everything sounds right, the bass manage the complex tracks without distortion, and the sparkle and clarity on the upper frequencies make them so fun.

Im saving some money to get the DM8 from BGVP


----------



## Olivier61

Dsnuts said:


> OK folks. This is the discovery thread. We discover new stuff in the discovery thread. Here is a fantastic new discovery for me.
> 
> MEAOES EAGLE
> 
> ...



Hello,
Where do you find it please ?


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Olivier61 said:


> Hello,
> Where do you find it please ?


Penon.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

https://penonaudio.com/meaoes-eagle.html?tracking=60ba90d127eed



Olivier61 said:


> Hello,
> Where do you find it please ?


There may still be another gift IEM that comes with it, while inventories last!

* sent OSV3 for free

MEAOES Eagle 2BA+2DD 4 Drivers Hybrid 2Pin 0.78mm Audiophile In-ear Monitors

Description*

High quality 4 drivers hybrid in-ear earphone

The MEAOES brand released the 2BA+2DD 4 drivers hybrid earphone - eagle. Eagle represents wisdom, courage, freedom, and success. MEAOES hopes to arouse our inner touch by full of wisdom and freedom music, to travel through the jungle and mountains like eagle, and listen to the real sound.

The eagle uses resin 3D printing process, medical-grade environmentally friendly materials, and hand-painted panels to give the eagle an excellent texture.

Custom high-frequency dual balanced armature, rich details and delicate high frequency.

7.5mm dome titanium diaphragm dynamic driver for mid-frequency, the vocals are full and smooth.

8mm dome ceramic diaphragm dynamic driver for low frequency, low frequency dive deep, good elasticity.

The 6N single crystal copper detachable cable with the 3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm plugs, the sound quality is better.

The independent cavity design gives full play to the sound quality of the driver and reduces interference. The metal conduit has a built-in 2BA to reduce high frequency loss. The 7.8mm dynamic driver and 8mm dynamic driver have independent sound chambers to reduce interference and resonance, and the sound is cleaner and more transparent.

*Specification*

Brand: MEAOES

Model: eagle

Driver configuration: 2BA+7.5mm DD+8mm DD

Sensitivity: 103dB

Frequency range: 20-40kHz

Impedance: 10ohm

Connector：2pin 0.78mm

Cable: 1.2m 6N single crystal copper detachable cable with 3.5mm/2.5mm/4.4mm plug


----------



## Olivier61

KokushiTsumo said:


> Penon.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Olivier61

Redcarmoose said:


> https://penonaudio.com/meaoes-eagle.html?tracking=60ba90d127eed
> 
> 
> There may still be another gift IEM that comes with it, while inventories last!
> ...



Thanks,
You try it ?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dsnuts has, I will get it in about a week or so, just got the tracking number today! Ya! 


Olivier61 said:


> Thanks,
> You try it ?


----------



## Dsnuts

This is the thread for it. I left my eary impressions of it on there. Folks should be getting theirs soon. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meaoes-audiophile-iems-impressions-reviews.965513/


----------



## Tzennn

"PR1 PRO is coming, the accessories will be upgraded, and price will be updated as well. For those buyer who bought the PR1 (balanced edition /HIFI Version) or PLA13 enjoyed a half of price from updated price with same accessories as previous version. For new buyers want to buy the PR1 PRO , no a half price but enjoy better accessories, new eartips & upgrade cable." from kz!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Tzennn said:


> "PR1 PRO is coming, the accessories will be upgraded, and price will be updated as well. For those buyer who bought the PR1 (balanced edition /HIFI Version) or PLA13 enjoyed a half of price from updated price with same accessories as previous version. For new buyers want to buy the PR1 PRO , no a half price but enjoy better accessories, new eartips & upgrade cable." from kz!


Where did you learn that?


----------



## DynamicEars

Tzennn said:


> "PR1 PRO is coming, the accessories will be upgraded, and price will be updated as well. For those buyer who bought the PR1 (balanced edition /HIFI Version) or PLA13 enjoyed a half of price from updated price with same accessories as previous version. For new buyers want to buy the PR1 PRO , no a half price but enjoy better accessories, new eartips & upgrade cable." from kz!



Nah.. I'm waiting for PR1mk2 PRO Ultra X Hifi version next month


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 8, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Where did you learn that?


Actually i quite suprise that no one post it 🤔 we have KZ group on facebook now for more information about KZTuner (with # as always) and a group chat aswell, if you want to join it, here we go!



Actually that group chat is on facebook while whatsapp is like kz telegram to update future plan and stuff


----------



## Redcarmoose

Tzennn said:


> Actually i quite suprise that no one post it 🤔 we have KZ group on facebook now for more information about KZTuner (with # as always) and a group chat aswell, if you want to join it, here we go!
> 
> Actually that group chat is on facebook while whatsapp is like kz telegram to update future plan and stuff


Nice.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Nah.. I'm waiting for PR1mk2 PRO Ultra X Hifi version next month


I have a KZ PR1 arriving any day. I wonder if it’s pertinent to write reviews for?


----------



## Sharppain

I adore the 7hz Timeless OG and I got the AE yesterday. 1/ I wanted a second pair since I plan some experiments; 2/ hoped for some improvements like more sub-bass, less recessed vocals. Well, I got it - sub-bass is already slightly more, mid-bass a spec more but enough to make bass guitars and drums fuller, male vocals are more textured, slightly warmer. But even more, treble is more liquid w/o loosing details and airiness and even cleaner.


----------



## Cheesebuggah (Nov 8, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Nah.. I'm waiting for PR1mk2 PRO Ultra X Hifi version next month


Nice, but if you wait an extra month, you might get PR1mk3 Pro Ultra+ XX Hifi x HBB x Crin x Zreviews mega-collab.


----------



## Leonarfd

Got the truthear x crinacle zero as a gift,not bad but maybe underwhelming. Whats the conclusion on them?  Except on audiosciencereview there's not much talk about them. Harman tuning, but lacking soul is the first to come to mind.


----------



## Carpet

Cheesebuggah said:


> Nice, but if you wait an extra month, you might get PR1mk3 Pro Ultra+ XX Hifi x HBB x Crin x Zreviews mega-collab.


I heard there were delays with that one while the tuners sorted out a difference of opinion. Obviously the tuning but more importantly, which order their names were listed!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Leonarfd said:


> Got the truthear x crinacle zero as a gift,not bad but maybe underwhelming. Whats the conclusion on them?  Except on audiosciencereview there's not much talk about them. Harman tuning, but lacking soul is the first to come to mind.



That's pretty much how I felt about them after spending a few hours with my friend's pair. He really seems to like them and I have seen lots of glowing reviews, but I guess they're just not my cup of tea because I don't hear the same IEM I have seen described in some of these reviews. Harman tuning with no soul is a perfect way to describe them. Well put!


----------



## SartWaiting

Carpet said:


> heard there were delays with that one while the tuners sorted out a difference of opinion. Obviously the tuning but more importantly, which order their names were listed!


Unfortunately, only two reviewers will be able to tune headphones: one is left, the other is right. The third one will tune the cable. Now they distribute the roles using the "rock-paper-scissors" method.


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> Got the truthear x crinacle zero as a gift,not bad but maybe underwhelming. Whats the conclusion on them?  Except on audiosciencereview there's not much talk about them. Harman tuning, but lacking soul is the first to come to mind.





JAnonymous5150 said:


> That's pretty much how I felt about them after spending a few hours with my friend's pair. He really seems to like them and I have seen lots of glowing reviews, but I guess they're just not my cup of tea because I don't hear the same IEM I have seen described in some of these reviews. Harman tuning with no soul is a perfect way to describe them. Well put!



Salnotes Zero seems to be the pick of the Zero trilogy, for me it's knocked the CVJ CSA off the budget neutral perch. Tanchjim Zero was described as having fit issues in the first review. I'd have thought they might have learnt something from Ola. It would have been funny if there had been zero good models, from the multitude of "Zero" releases!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> We're failing to mention the Wu's wide and deep soundstage. It's right there with the Salnotes Zero and my Senn's in the stage dept.





Surf Monkey said:


> Agree. My favorite sets all have enormous sound stages and the Wu is amongst the widest. But wide in a cohesive way. It doesn’t sound weird or unnatural, just expansive.


So far the “Wu” is the best Planar for the masses, I’ve heard!

Out of the bunch, the Crinacle Salnotes Dioko, Planar Stellaris, TANGZU Zetian Wu, TINHIFI P1 Max, RAPTGO HOOK-X, Kinera Celest Gumiho.....the “Wu” is the most user friendly, offers the most  generally accepted sound, fits great and isn’t the most expensive. I love the Stellaris, but it’s too treble intense and off fitting to be generally liked!

Take into account I haven’t heard the S12, or 7Hz Timeless!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> So far the “Wu” is the best Planar for the masses, I’ve heard!
> 
> Out of the bunch, the Crinacle Salnotes Dioko, Planar Stellaris, TANGZU Zetian Wu, TINHIFI P1 Max, RAPTGO HOOK-X, Kinera Celest Gumiho.....the “Wu” is the most user friendly, offers the most  generally accepted sound, fits great and isn’t the most expensive. I love the Stellaris, but it’s too treble intense and off fitting to be generally liked!
> 
> Take into account I haven’t heard the S12, or 7Hz Timeless!



S12 has an overly sharpened sound, though it can be calmed down a bit with slight modding and powerful amp. The overdone treble also messes up with the timbre of string instruments. Details / separation are very good, and bass hits deep and textured, though. 

IMHO, it sounds very similar to Sundara headphone. It could be suitable for many listeners, given how popular the Sundara is (when I visited my local hi-fi store, more often than not, I'll see a customer walking out with a Sundara). Personally, I prefer something milder around 5k and 8k.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> S12 has an overly sharpened sound, though it can be calmed down a bit with slight modding and powerful amp. The overdone treble also messes up with the timbre of string instruments. Details / separation are very good, and bass hits deep and textured, though.
> 
> IMHO, it sounds very similar to Sundara headphone. It could be suitable for many listeners, given how popular the Sundara is (when I visited my local hi-fi store, more often than not, I'll see a customer walking out with a Sundara). Personally, I prefer something milder around 5k and 8k.


Yes, I’m just now starting to learn about how with both treble and midrange accentuations.....that the timbre can start to sound off......at times. It’s really a series of gradations where with balanced armature (mostly) it can be a situation where they if they choose to leave the details buried......then everything blends. But.... if they choose to make a frequency focus of having the frequencies stand out in the response..........it will in turn will go to accentuate the mild steely timbre..... making it noticeable. With Planars it’s not exactly metallic, but slightly off. Where in my uses (even though Knowles invented the BA) Sonion seems to offer a slightly more realistic midrange, where Knowles has started to perfect the super-tweeter. But there has been a few times where guitar chords came off way more complex and realistic with the Sonion BAs. 

As far as ESTs, they offer the best upper treble (often) but they don’t have the ability to do lower treble!

Personally I like Hybrid BA setups more than Planars but typically the ones that are more pricey, where if someone was wondering where bang-for-the-buck is in the IEM market today, I would have to say a choice of Planar IEMs......especially in the $150 range, if you are into that sound.

While I haven’t heard the S12, I can imagine that in many ways the “Wu” is an advancement in that they were able to arrive at a more widely accessible tune, just by curtailing the treble. But you and I know that really it’s the whole sound, the whole balance that needs to be set right. It’s also of course both FR and technicalities which are looked for.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I’m just now starting to learn about how with both treble and midrange accentuations.....that the timbre can start to sound off......at times. It’s really a series of gradations where with balanced armature (mostly) it can be a situation where they if they choose to leave the details buried......then everything blends. But.... if they choose to make a frequency focus of having the frequencies stand out in the response..........it will in turn will go to accentuate the mild steely timbre..... making it noticeable. With Planars it’s not exactly metallic, but slightly off. Where in my uses (even though Knowles invented the BA) Sonion seems to offer a slightly more realistic midrange, where Knowles has started to perfect the super-tweeter. But there has been a few times where guitar chords came off way more complex and realistic with the Sonion BAs.
> 
> As far as ESTs, they offer the best upper treble (often) but they don’t have the ability to do lower treble!
> 
> ...



This NX7 MK IV is sounding better and better to me as they run in. Is NiceHCK sending you a pair?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> This NX7 MK IV is sounding better and better to me as they run in. Is NiceHCK sending you a pair?


NiceHCK NX7 MK4?​
That looks cool, I'm glad you're happy with it. I could probably request it, yet I have enough to work-on at this point in time. I know that sound sacrilegious to post such thoughts here? But I have 17 or 18 maybe...........things on the way. So? I can't review everything! I would like to though. Cheers! I know 18 reviews is not a lot for some reviewers, but with the attention I try to give each one, it's a lot.............plus more will be added maybe, soon.........I am grateful and consider myself lucky. I have turned down some products.


----------



## christianfps

Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress. Haha!


----------



## o0genesis0o

christianfps said:


> Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress. Haha!



Single DD can be quite good in technical performance. I _love _the raw resolving ability and bass of IE900 and Final A8000 and the thumping dynamic of Zen Pro. I admit that I like the complexity of multi-drivers setup, especially the ones with exotic drivers (at least for bragging ). However, there is something simple and honest about a well-done DD that I find very appealing.

Based in my limited experience with planar IEM (S12), I would still prefer planar for budget and mid-fi over multi-BA. Due to how much flexibility you can get with multi-BA tuning, a lot of things can go wrong. Meanwhile, those 14.x mm planars are more or less “right” and easy to adjust. Too harsh? Add a bit of filter or micropore on the nozzle. Want less midbass? Tape the back vents. Meanwhile, if a multi-BA goes wrong, it’s a complex modding process (I don’t know how besides that it is hard ).

(Btw, my full recommendation this 11.11 season? Still Fiio JD7 and a replacement cable.)


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 9, 2022)

christianfps said:


> Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress. Haha!


Strangely all the methodologies have their inherent pluses and minuses. Like DDs which are positioned with-out crossovers and are full-range..........promote a style of cohesiveness which can't often be found anywhere else. Though it's a double edged sword in that the (Hybrid) disjointedness is often admired for exactly the separation and thrills that comes with its defects. So at times the defects become the attribute. FR will probably end up 80% of why you yourself like an IEM. That means study reviewers which already have reviewed stuff you know and love and look for parallels in how they have encountered your past IEM. Thus a reverse IEM review. Such clues will give you a chance to see if that same reviewers ideas coincide with your views on the next purchase. Meaning find reviews that reads exactly how you judge an old IEM, then take the new review as possibly true to make an additional purchase........then go from there. There are no best transducers, only a mixture of what you want. Though each person will have a list of a few products which perform slightly better than their price would have you believe.........still that often is based on FR. With that said, I personally don't have a FR target curve......which means there are a few FR styles I go for. Again that's finding a reviewer which holds importance in the very same things you do. Mine is really note weight as a special priority......so that's one thing I center on.  Though keep in mind there somehow always seems to be a price to performance quota that holds stuff in place.......though when we become enchanted with an IEM......such price to performance ratio seems to be changed.......but only changed so far. Meaning if you jump up to the $600 bracket from the $100 dollar bracket, you will notice how things have changed. We basically look at driver methodologies and center on each style as offering a sound...........with-in that sound........some are better examples and some are lesser........still at times people subjectively have different options even inside of that. But typically there is no "one" driver method which is best, only utilization of those methods within your FR which becomes of value to you personally.

IEMs like the Penon SERIAL have gone and used 3DDs, which in-turn disrupted the known values as they have separation inside the stage but bypass much of the timbre issues that are known to come with Hybrids. Thus the SERIAL is a Hybrid.......but of 3 different DD types.  So it has the decay of DD, but the fullness of soundstage different than a single full-range DD.


----------



## christianfps

Redcarmoose said:


> We basically look at driver methodologies and center on each style as offering a sound...........with-in that sound........some are better examples and some are lesser........still at times people subjectively have different options even inside of that. But typically there is no "one" driver method which is best, only utilization of those methods within your FR which becomes of value to you personally.


This is basically the reason why this hobby is so amazing! You will have the constant urge of trying something new since you're on the quest of trying something that fits you or look for something that you might use depending on the mood. 


o0genesis0o said:


> Single DD can be quite good in technical performance. I _love _the raw resolving ability and bass of IE900 and Final A8000 and the thumping dynamic of Zen Pro. I admit that I like the complexity of multi-drivers setup, especially the ones with exotic drivers (at least for bragging ). However, there is something simple and honest about a well-done DD that I find very appealing.


Exactly! There are so much variables to IEMs and transducer that will just keep you hooked out of curiosity. Man the JD7 really is such a deal! Don't make me buy more than one IEM for 11.11! hahaha!


----------



## jmwant

Aful Performer5, a new IEM from a new brand.


----------



## Redcarmoose

christianfps said:


> This is basically the reason why this hobby is so amazing! You will have the constant urge of trying something new since you're on the quest of trying something that fits you or look for something that you might use depending on the mood.
> 
> Exactly! There are so much variables to IEMs and transducer that will just keep you hooked out of curiosity. Man the JD7 really is such a deal! Don't make me buy more than one IEM for 11.11! hahaha!


Well, there could be something to be said of what the “Wu” does for the under $150 category! Where if a new person found another member loving 3 IEMs they already have and use, then they see that they purchased the “Wu” and fell down the Planar rabbit-hole, it could be their first....and last planar purchase...and they would be happy for awhile regardless of (the) new schiit coming out. But depending on mood even the under $20 Salnotes Zero would fit a different playback style.....so under $200 total a “new-member” would have much of the bases covered if he/she flowed with the presentation and FR. 

Plus both the Zero and “Wu” fit, so there is no worry for that, also!


----------



## Carpet

christianfps said:


> This is basically the reason why this hobby is so amazing! You will have the constant urge of trying something new since you're on the quest of trying something that fits you or look for something that you might use depending on the mood.
> 
> Exactly! There are so much variables to IEMs and transducer that will just keep you hooked out of curiosity. Man the JD7 really is such a deal! Don't make me buy more than one IEM for 11.11! hahaha!


I failed at that! 

Some pixies dragged my phone out overnight and hit buy on an AQ0. Plus another MMCX cable.
Gotta change the unlock code!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 8, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> "PR1 PRO is coming, the accessories will be upgraded, and price will be updated as well. For those buyer who bought the PR1 (balanced edition /HIFI Version) or PLA13 enjoyed a half of price from updated price with same accessories as previous version. For new buyers want to buy the PR1 PRO , no a half price but enjoy better accessories, new eartips & upgrade cable." from kz!


KZ Actually listening on our complain about accesories...
Seriously, they are listening to our complains but in the same time, they are also an ass to talk to. Its a weird PR.

Btw is this just a acc update or also carries the second gen planar driver? The one touted as "50% more performance" Without any metrics


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, there could be something to be said of what the “Wu” does for the under $150 category! Where if a new person found another member loving 3 IEMs they already have and use, then they see that they purchased the “Wu” and fell down the Planar rabbit-hole, it could be their first....and last planar purchase...and they would be happy for awhile regardless of (the) new schiit coming out. But depending on mood even the under $20 Salnotes Zero would fit a different playback style.....so under $200 total a “new-member” would have much of the bases covered if he/she flowed with the presentation and FR.
> 
> Plus both the Zero and “Wu” fit, so there is no worry for that, also!


Funnily enough I was thinking that Salnotes Zero and something like a CRA, would cover someone starting out. Two complimentary signatures for $35. Probably a much better option than sinking $50 to $100 into one IEM, when you have no idea what will suit your preference.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> I have a KZ PR1 arriving any day. I wonder if it’s pertinent to write reviews for?


Just prefix any KZ review with "This already outdated product"!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Funnily enough I was thinking that Salnotes Zero and something like a CRA, would cover someone starting out. Two complimentary signatures for $35. Probably a much better option than sinking $50 to $100 into one IEM, when you have no idea what will suit your preference.


Yes, but still the profound ability both in FR and technicalities make the “Wu” a special purchase, even for those just wanting to get their feet wet. Meaning the planar gifts are special, you have the “Wu”? 

But again there are a lot (almost endless) amounts of CRA IEMs, are you describing the planar CRA, I have no experience with that one. I only report on what I have heard 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Carpet

christianfps said:


> Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress. Haha!


All I can suggest is balance your purchases. If you have three single DDs and a hybrid, try a planar or an all BA set next. If everything you own is from KZ, try something by a different manufacturer. You don't want to end up with similar IEMs with slight incremental improvements on the same sound. That will give you one IEM that sounds better than a bunch of others that do the same thing, only not as well.

Variety is the seven deadly herbs and spices!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, but still the profound ability both in FR and technicalities make the “Wu” a special purchase, even for those just wanting to get their feet wet. Meaning the planar gifts are special, you have the “Wu”?
> 
> But again there are a lot (almost endless) amounts of CRA IEMs, are you describing the planar CRA, I have no experience with that one. I only report on what I have heard 99.9% of the time.


The CCA CRA, $14 V shaped single DD, which seems to have lead the single DD renaissance in the budget sector.

I'm really happy to have ended up with Wu and P1 Max. They make a similar pairing. Wu is a little more V shaped. P1 Max is more mid-centric. Neither is deficient in bass or note weight. Neither is fatiguing. Win, win, win.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> The CCA CRA, $14 V shaped single DD, which seems to have lead the single DD renaissance in the budget sector.
> 
> I'm really happy to have ended up with Wu and P1 Max. They make a similar pairing. Wu is a little more V shaped. P1 Max is more mid-centric. Neither is deficient in bass or note weight. Neither is fatiguing. Win, win, win.


The P1 Max and Wu fit like a dream too..........while I haven’t heard the Timeless or S12, I would say you’re set for a while in Planar-vile!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> The P1 Max and Wu fit like a dream too..........while I haven’t heard the Timeless or S12, I would say you’re set for a while in Planar-vile!



I have the P1 Max, the Wu and the S12. The Wu and the S12 are neck and neck for me. The Wu is more V shaped. The S12 is more technical but still has plenty of elevated bass. The P1 Max is the flattest of the batch and sounds a lot like studio monitors to me.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> NiceHCK NX7 MK4?​
> That looks cool, I'm glad you're happy with it. I could probably request it, yet I have enough to work-on at this point in time. I know that sound sacrilegious to post such thoughts here? But I have 17 or 18 maybe...........things on the way. So? I can't review everything! I would like to though. Cheers! I know 18 reviews is not a lot for some reviewers, but with the attention I try to give each one, it's a lot.............plus more will be added maybe, soon.........I am grateful and consider myself lucky. I have turned down some products.



LOL

No pressure my man. I was just curious if they took the initiative to send you a set. They should have 

Regardless, I think these will be getting good reviews. They’re kind of a wild hybrid but they sound surprisingly cohesive and fun.


----------



## Carpet

This came out an hour ago...

Akros Review of AFUL ACOUSTICS Performer 5​


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 8, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I have the P1 Max, the Wu and the S12. The Wu and the S12 are neck and neck for me. The Wu is more V shaped. The S12 is more technical but still has plenty of elevated bass. The P1 Max is the flattest of the batch and sounds a lot like studio monitors to me.


I totally agree with you in finding the Wu more fun and the P1 Max being more monitor like. Due to my preferences I lean more towards the Wu, but the P1 Max will always thrill me when I try it, always sounding better than I remember it to be, and better than it should. Plus, when you look and realize just how low the TINHIFI P1 Max price has dropped during these sales! Maybe people are finding it under $90 even!

Edit: 
It’s $84.15 now!


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> KZ Actually listening on our complain about accesories...
> Seriously, they are listening to our complains but in the same time, they are also an ass to talk to. Its a weird PR.
> 
> Btw is this just a acc update or also carries the second gen planar driver? The one touted as "50% more performance" Without any metrics


50% more treble for better clarity!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> I totally agree with you in finding the Wu more fun and the P1 Max being more monitor like. Due to my preferences I lean more towards the Wu, but the P1 Max will always thrill me when I try it, always sounding better than I remember it to be, and better than it should. Plus, when you look and realize just how low the TINHIFI P1 Max price has dropped during these sales! Maybe people are finding it under $90 even!
> 
> Edit:
> It’s $84.15 now!



That’s a fantastic price for a top performing pure planar.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 9, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> That’s a fantastic price for a top performing pure planar.


Well, it’s kinda an underdog and in a way underrated. For me I almost gave it a horrible review....then after a few days the low-end worked-out. Being it’s not dramatic in the low-end anyways gave me just the right amount in the end, to come to terms with what it was doing. Also, really it’s pretty small and not really a showboat when you compare it to the planar IEMs surrounding it. It comes in a little box, with not much extras, but it performs in the end. IMO


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> That’s a fantastic price for a top performing pure planar.





Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it’s kinda an underdog and in a way underrated. For me I almost gave it a horrible review....then after a few days the low-end worked-out. Being it’s not dramatic in the low-end anyways gave me just the right amount in the end, to come to terms with what it was doing. Also, really it’s pretty small and not really a showboat when you compare it to the planar IEMs surrounding it. It comes in little box, which not much extras, but it performs in the end. IMO



My P1 Max were a  completely unplanned purchase. I'd bought the AQ4 as my big purchase in the Summer Sale. Towards the end I stumbled on a deal with coupons for about $94. That was about half of the $190 price it had been going for. Very pleased with the Panda it's comfortable to wear and has a laid back sound I can listen to all day. Would have been nice to have had a case included, but that's the only nitpick. For less than the price of the T3+ , it's a steal.

Actually that seems to be a repeating pattern for me during sales. The first shop I looked at when the 11/11 sale started was Audiosense and they had NO deals up at all. A day or so later everything was on sale except AQ0. Then AQ0 dropped to half price and the T800 and AQ4 were no longer in stock. They don't even have an 11/11 page up, all on their normal sale page.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 9, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Hi guys here comes the CCA CXS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CCA CXS sounds so great and I am just unable to tell it's a $15 set. It's bass (sub-bass) boosted netural with moderate amount of air. As I said it sounds like a ST5 with different stage height and width (taller but not as wide and relaxed). Treble is more natural and smooth. I never use the stock cables so my impression is based on my own cables that I consider them to have really good resolutions.


----------



## r31ya

Ianfann measure the holey IEM, CCA CXS, and someone realize the graph looks familiar


----------



## Carpet

and another one...

BGVP Scale Pro Review by Paul Wasabii​


----------



## baskingshark

christianfps said:


> Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress. Haha!





*For your first question, *high end single DDs like the Final A8000 and DUNU LUNA can have resolution that matches some multi BA/hybrids. 





*For your second question about diminishing returns.*
The budget segment (which I consider as < $100 USD) has the best price-performance ratio in recent years. The MIDFI segment (I consider as $100 - 300 USD), has is the sweet spot if you want to move up the line to get good sonic fidelity for a bit more coin - you pay maybe 2 - 3x more for quite a substantial upgrade in sound. Then you have the TOTL segment (> $1000 USD), which IMHO has bad diminishing returns. Moving from MIDFI to TOTL, you pay maybe 10x more for 10 - 20% improvement. And even TOTL IEMs have their weaknesses.

I would suggest that you try a few budget IEMs to see what suits you in sound signatures. Once you know what you like or dislike, it is best to upgrade to MIDFI and call it a day. Buying many budget sidegrades will add up to a TOTL set one day, and you only have one pair of ears, the rest end up in a drawer, and 80% of new releases are generally sidegrades that are not talked about in a few weeks' time. If you have the cash, then yes TOTL is the way to go, but different folks have different comfort levels when it comes to spending on audio, some want to chase that last 10% sonic fidelity at any cost, some have a tighter budget.




*For your third question about driver types:*
Driver type, driver brand, driver count are not as important as tuning and implementation. In general, the different transducer/driver types do have their inherent pros and cons, but there is no best driver type, it really depends on how it is implemented and what suits your preference. Companies can use the most premium of drivers like Sonions or Beryllium coated pixie dust or Uranium drivers, but if they can't tune it well, then that is a moot point. Conversely, good tuners can eke out the best performance from a cheap driver, even if it is not a branded driver so to speak.

*There are exceptions of course, but in general:
1) Single DDs*
- Usually are more coherent and move air/decay in the bass more naturally.
- Timbral accuracy is generally accepted to be more natural on DDs compared to other driver types
- DDs are usually vented, so there may be penalties in isolation compared to unvented BA types.
- DDs may not have as great upper treble extension as multi driver types or planars.
- Single DD types may have less technical performance than multi BAs at the same price point , especially in the budget segment (in general).

*2) BAs*
- BAs generally when used in a multiple configuration, may give better technicalities than a single DD.
- However, BA bass may sound less natural as it doesn't move air or decay as much as a single DD. Lately, the trend has been for vented BA bass, so as to give this bass movement of air, but they still don't sound 100% like DD bass.
- Speaking about vents, BAs generally are not vented and hence have better isolation than DDs.
- Single BAs are disadvantaged as these don't cover the upper treble and sub-bass as well as a multi-BA config. Arguably, single BAs are not too common nowadays cause of this reason.
- Cheap BAs may sound a bit less natural in timbre, especially with bass decay. YMMV, some are not particular about timbre, and certain music genres emphasize timbre more than others.

*3) Hybrids*
- These theoretically combine the best of both the DD and BA concept, with the DD handling the bass, and the BAs handling the higher frequencies. In practice however, there may be coherency or cross over issues - eg bass can sound much slower than the BA, or the timbre/note weight between the different drivers can sound oddly different.

*4) Planars*
- The hype and craze for his year. Planars generally have excellent transients and low distortion, they give excellent technical performance. Some of the planars at the $100 range can kick the behinds of higher priced DDs. However, some weaknesses (in general) would be that planar timbre doesn't sound as natural as DDs, possibly cause of the rapid transients/decay, and planar IEMs may have an issue with bass excursion. Planar IEMs have evolved rapidly in the past year or so, and I look forward to more refinement in the coming months.


----------



## r31ya

Huh. interesting, upon asking about PR1 pro in KZ discord, their response is this.



> _Yes, new type of eartips, and better cable
> For old user who bought the old version of PR1 (HIFI edition/ balanced version) or PLA13 , all enjoy half of price to buy PR1 PRO
> PR1 pro price will be a little bit higher than old version PR1, because after upgrade the performance, the pro version requires more stricter to the planar material, and requires the technical , components assembled to be more accurate
> 
> ...



I ask whether this is the second gen planar, and its not answered (yet)
It seems to be more than just cable and eartips change 
heh, easier to driver, more center vocals, more relaxed and natural sounding... seems all good direction

and for all its discord debacle on "hobbyist" graphing, it seems KZ try to upgrade their eartips and cable to ensure 3rd party graph will be more similar with their official graph...

i was in process of filling my e-wallet for CXS (after seeing that Hana similarity), i wonder when PR1 PRO going to be released?
good chance it will be released while my CXS still sailing home.


----------



## newworld666 (Nov 9, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Got the truthear x crinacle zero as a gift,not bad but maybe underwhelming. Whats the conclusion on them?  Except on audiosciencereview there's not much talk about them. Harman tuning, but lacking soul is the first to come to mind.



In a way lacking soul is a reality as these IEM fit taste of 65 to 70% of listeners (based on Harman Target Frequency Response)..

As they were so cheap, I bought them to try to understand what could be wrong compared to my usual Vision Ears EXT, IE900, IE600 .. which cost till 50 times more...
And, as I am more or less in the Harman's frequency response target,  that's really not so easy not to enjoy the Thruthear Zero..  they are probably lacking some details in high frequencies and some texture in low frequencies (something like a bit muddy)...
But as there is a good margin in Total Hamonic Distorsion with these => It's possible to adapt the character of the sound with some easy DSP features like with the iFi Go Blu (Xbass, Xspace) or spend a bit more time with Poweramp EQ and play with the PEQ and DSP features to find some more soul...

These last weeks, I am playing more or less only with the Truthear Zero and the planar Tangzu Ze Tian Wu => with Poweramp EQ (android 10+), I get astonishing sound quality that fit my personal taste... based on the Harman Frequency target but with some personnal taste adjustments.

Actually, because of these two IEM, I am not sure any more to spend between 1500€  to 2500€ for universal IEM, as these last months, I find improvements of un-expansive IEMs are really impressive and they leave place to personal DSP adjustments as they are already basically tuned in a quite standard Harman frequency Target without disturbing/limiting distortion.
For 50€, they are really worth the price... by a big margin.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Amped Wu + Modded Sony A55 = Sweet sounds and serenity in a large hall.


----------



## PROblemdetected

baskingshark said:


> *For your first question, *high end single DDs like the Final A8000 and DUNU LUNA can have resolution that matches some multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice post, 

I would to move the categories from sub100 to sub200 (thats now the sweet spot to get the hana for example)
Next category is the 200 to 500, to my taste.

But I always recommend to find your own preferences on the cheap under 60€ catalogue, then you could spend more money on the hobby.

Try to dodge the hype trains!! 🤙🤙🤙


----------



## DaveStarWalker

A very rare cable, real discovery for me :

https://www.spill.hk/headphones/Rhapsodio-Graphene-review/













Rhapsodio Graphene Cable (x4). About 700 bucks brand new.

Completely exotic recipe as I know : 

Upocc silver (98%) and upocc gold (2%) alloy, plus graphene plated upocc copper. And Silver 925 grade upocc plated silver plugs (2 pins and jack) , ... 

Franckly? Wooooooh ! 😎💪🎉👍

Sammy is THE GUY here. 🎁🎊


----------



## ChrisOc

Carpet said:


> This came out an hour ago...
> 
> Akros Review of AFUL ACOUSTICS Performer 5​



Listening to Akros is like chatting with a friend, good reviewer.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Testing with another filter





Nice tourbillons btw


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 9, 2022)

christianfps said:


> Hi guys, I have a bunch of questions recently. I've been thinking how much can a single DD IEM can perform? What's the price of its diminishing returns? When do you opt for another type of transducer? Go for hybrid setups or go for planar? And generally what's the best type of transducer? These are the questions the go through my head every time I look at my cart on AliExpress.


More like what's the best iem that you can buy and enjoy than it's tech.
Quick summary for you:
DD: smooth, usually good timbre, sound natural (i mean you should not hear sharp things in real life right?), but limited air, more pricey for a really good single DD than a hybrid.
BA: timbre like someone try to push sound to you, forceful, could be good thing or bad thing depend on how good these tuned, good for orchestra
Planar: .... Haven't heard before, i only have piezo (GK10) ... If piezo is close to planar then: could be dry, detail but grainy, bass lack definitetion, rock is your friend!
- I like vocal and timbre so i always leaning toward DD iem
But i believe that tuning is more important than what the tech inside, so you don't have to care too much about it's driver!


----------



## Tzennn

So my N3ap just arrived!
, actually i just go mod it right after i hear it for the first time, like 30min or something.
- Bass: man do i hear better bass than this, but do lack little bit of detail, really need a good amp to shine
- Mid: it's so smooth that even my nephew can slide on it. Smooth organic and extremely easier to listen to (also a con)
- treble: ..... Man do i wish just a little more air...
Also technicality is good, but for 300$ 🤔
So i mod it, take all the glued foam out which is quite a messy job. Put in a simple mesh filter + Y6 Filter (aliexpress) with widebore tips (or sony ex11 tips/final e for more bass), it will open up the treble a little bit (9khz-12khz), now it sound like a knock off moondrop product 
Be mindful with these 10khz peak, can cause sibilance!


----------



## ldo77

Carpet said:


> My P1 Max were a  completely unplanned purchase. I'd bought the AQ4 as my big purchase in the Summer Sale. Towards the end I stumbled on a deal with coupons for about $94. That was about half of the $190 price it had been going for. Very pleased with the Panda it's comfortable to wear and has a laid back sound I can listen to all day. Would have been nice to have had a case included, but that's the only nitpick. For less than the price of the T3+ , it's a steal.
> 
> Actually that seems to be a repeating pattern for me during sales. The first shop I looked at when the 11/11 sale started was Audiosense and they had NO deals up at all. A day or so later everything was on sale except AQ0. Then AQ0 dropped to half price and the T800 and AQ4 were no longer in stock. They don't even have an 11/11 page up, all on their normal sale page.


I Can see DT600 at half price.
Am I right ?
Is it a good deal ?


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> *For your first question, *high end single DDs like the Final A8000 and DUNU LUNA can have resolution that matches some multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t disagree with hard facts.

But I would want to address that $300 $400 - $999 gap.  I'm going to use dining out, to exemplify that gap.  Because as you point out, there are diminishing returns, when you hit higher monetary tiers, in regards to IEMs. 
Breakfast, < $50
Brunch, < $100 
Lunch (in Miami, Manhattan), < $300 $400 (gotta include IEMs like the Xenn Mangird Tea 2)
*High Tea, <$1,000*
Nobu, Salt Bae, El Bulli (R.I.P.), . . .

*High Tea* is a point of luxury that is attainable, with some effort; it requires an environment with minimal distractions, a dedicated sit down time,  allows you to unwind, with offerings that can be ethereal, yet still memorable.

If you didn’t just win 2 Billion dollars (U.S. PowerBall), for most of us, we would find our TOTL at "*High Tea*" :
Fiio FD7
Dunu Zen or Pro
Thieaudio Clairvoyance, . . .

I think this DayLight Savings time is messin with my lunchtime and influencing my thought process   
​


----------



## Carpet (Nov 9, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> I Can see DT600 at half price.
> Am I right ?
> Is it a good deal ?


I already had the AQ4 and it is very good. The current discounts in the Audiosense store are better than expected, T800 and AQ4 are already sold out. DT600 was on my list of IEMs that I would like but could not afford. It is no longer on that list! 

TL DR; YES, that is possibly the best deal on an IEM in the entire sale!

Edit; okay possible exception of FD7, but feedback on that is still a bit thin!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it’s kinda an underdog and in a way underrated. For me I almost gave it a horrible review....then after a few days the low-end worked-out. Being it’s not dramatic in the low-end anyways gave me just the right amount in the end, to come to terms with what it was doing. Also, really it’s pretty small and not really a showboat when you compare it to the planar IEMs surrounding it. It comes in a little box, with not much extras, but it performs in the end. IMO


I have found this a prevalent theme with TinHifi products. All their products age really well. Even T2 EVO which I discarded as a harsh and unbalanced sounds a lot better than it used to earlier. I can feel the rich bass and technical tuning. With a bit of tiprolling, I found a very sweet spot. Same happened with the OG T2 which I eventually sold because EVO did that job for me albeit better.


----------



## Ace Bee (Nov 9, 2022)

First thing - I am not really fond of planar. I listened to the Timeless, and while the technical performance was quite nice, ultimately it failed to get my continued attention. Read about it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/review/27416/

Now, basically what I do not like about planar is how the midrange notes sound a bit thin and lack a bit of depth. The details are well reproduced, no doubt, but the difference between the planar timbre and DD timbre changes the overall presentation. Timeless had it, S12 suffered from it. With them, the primary difference that I felt, _(disclaimer: this is completely my very own opinion, and if you feel what I am spewing is pure bs and no such things exist, I'm not gonna defend myself, as I can not realistically make anyone experience what I am experiencing), _that the base of the midrange notes did not have that much weight, the middle part of the note body was slightly thin but quite detailed, and the trailing edge was pretty good. That lightness of the base failed to add that last bit of realism to the notes, so they felt kinda wispy.
Apart from that, the upper midrange felt a bit of uneven and slightly harsh, bright obviously. There was a slight metallic sheen to the whole midrange. The treble wasn't bad, but again a tad bit too bright for my comfort. The bass had a slight pillowy nature - where the subbass decay is less but the midbass notes have added body to make the slam slightly fatter and sound a bit more strong.

Because of all the above misgivings, I swore to myself that I would never get a Planar Dynamic IEM of serious value ($100+) as ultimately I will not be able to love it and will feel the money to be wasted. Although I have no idea if the high end planar dynamic iems suffer from the above, namely CA Supermoon. I will know if I can hear one, which does not seem to be soon. But anyway, I digress...

However, when the Gumiho came out, I was slightly interested. The SPD seems interesting, and the added BA for treble since the SPD is unable to handle treble region effectively somehow made me feel I might not hate it that much. The price point felt quite right as well. I contacted Celest in hope of being allowed to review one, and they were kind enough to send me a review unit.

When I put them on first with the provided cable, honestly, I was surprised and blown outta my wits. The midrange was vastly different than the previous planar iems - the notes have a very very nice amount of thickness - so much that initially, it did not feel unnatural at all. As time went on, I realised that the notes were lacking a bit of depth, and I started to notice the absence of the DD timbre very slightly, but honestly, I am just nitpicking here and overall it sounded pretty, pretty good. Despite the thickness, the midrange boasts a very high degree of transparency and a very clean background. The thickness adds a natural touch to the notes that sounds very welcoming to my ears.

The low end although had the same pillowy nature - slightly thick midbass slam and slightly fast subbass decay. The textures were quite good, throughout lows, mid, and highs. At least such bass sounds better than BA bass, because here the subbass rumbles still have comparatively better body.

Coming to the treble, well, since the day I became infatuated with DD, I started to not like BA much - but it mostly was centered on low and midrange. I always liked BA treble - they can have a sense of effortless details where the details are reproduced without making the notes sound forced or strained. However, in this process they can also make them sound a bit dull and the tonality might become a bit off - the way I felt it on Fiio FH5s, and Kinera Urd.
However, the BA treble of Gumiho does not seem to suffer from the negative aspects that much. That effortlessly detailed trait is very much present, along with an acceptable amount of brightness and the right kind of tonality to make them sound natural enough. This is where Gumiho differs from the pure planars like Timeless and S12 - with the latters the treble always felt a bit too striking and hot, with Gumiho I never felt uncomfortable, and yet not even once felt any detail was masked. Yep, it's unfailingly BA treble, but to my ears a quite pleasant one. However, I have to mention something here - with the stock SPC+Alloy Copper the treble was a bit too intense for me, hence I swapped it for a pure copper cable I generally use for on-the-go listening, and the result was fantastic. That is the one in the picture below.

However, not all can be said great about Gumiho, and the drawback is the stage. You see, Gumiho has a bit of forward and yet comfortable presentation - where the bass, mid, and treble all are equally emphasised, and hence the depth of the stage takes a hit here. Although the layering is pretty nice and so is the imaging, the stage is a bit flat. It extends very well in width and height, but not much in the depth - average at best. But oh well, for $50, I am not complaining.

Overall, I have an extremely positive initial impression of Celest Gumiho, and it will easy get 4.5 Star from me at $50 price point - a default recommendation.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 9, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> First thing - I am not really fond of planar. I listened to the Timeless, and while the technical performance was quite nice, ultimately it failed to get my continued attention. Read about it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/review/27416/
> 
> Now, basically what I do not like about planar is how the midrange notes sound a bit thin and lack a bit of depth. The details are well reproduced, no doubt, but the difference between the planar timbre and DD timbre changes the overall presentation. Timeless had it, S12 suffered from it. With them, the primary difference that I felt, _(disclaimer: this is completely my very own opinion, and if you feel what I am spewing is pure bs and no such things exist, I'm not gonna defend myself, as I can not realistically make anyone experience what I am experiencing), _that the base of the midrange notes did not have that much weight, the middle part of the note body was slightly thin but quite detailed, and the trailing edge was pretty good. That lightness of the base failed to add that last bit of realism to the notes, so they felt kinda wispy.
> Apart from that, the upper midrange felt a bit of uneven and slightly harsh, bright obviously. There was a slight metallic sheen to the whole midrange. The treble wasn't bad, but again a tad bit too bright for my comfort. The bass had a slight pillowy nature - where the subbass decay is less but the midbass notes have added body to make the slam slightly fatter and sound a bit more strong.
> ...


Truly I wasn’t expecting the Gumiho to be as good as it was, but it’s an enveloping IEM. The added BA.....tones; actually I perceive the soundstage to be bigger than you, but I’m using wide-bore tips?  Also I do also use a different cable, but that’s mainly to access 4.4mm. In a way the Timeless and S12 are stepping stones to this new planar future? I have not heard either, but have often read about their pluses and minuses. To me the Gumiho thrills due to the sound coming off relatively big, for such a little IEM, I simply can’t help but think the little Gumiho will fit everyone. Along with it’s low weight it owns a style of fitment, even though it appears to be a strange shape in the end.


----------



## Ace Bee

Redcarmoose said:


> Truly I wasn’t expecting the Gumiho to be as good as it was, but it’s an enveloping IEM. The added BA.....tones; actually I perceive the soundstage to be bigger than you, but I’m using wide-bore tips?  Also I do also use a different cable, but that’s mainly to access 4.4mm. In a way the Timeless and S12 are stepping stones to this new planar future? I have not heard either, but have often read about their pluses and minuses. *To me the Gumiho thrills due to the sound coming off relatively big, for such a little IEM, I simply can’t help but think the little Gumiho will fit everyone.*


Exactly this. Gumiho has such a wonderfully big and clean and refined sound, it's very hard not be pleased by it. 



Redcarmoose said:


> Truly I wasn’t expecting the Gumiho to be as good as it was, but it’s an enveloping IEM. The added BA.....tones; *actually I perceive the soundstage to be bigger than you, *


Well, the soundstage is big, but mostly in the height and width, and not so much in depth, although it is purely my own experience and your experience might very well vary. I have not tested it through balanced out yet.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 9, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Exactly this. Gumiho has such a wonderfully big and clean and refined sound, it's very hard not be pleased by it.
> 
> 
> Well, the soundstage is big, but mostly in the height and width, and not so much in depth, although it is purely my own experience and your experience might very well vary. I have not tested it through balanced out yet.


You are totally right about the lacking depth contained. For me I’m a sucker for bass outreach, where finding a style of flamboyant “bigness” (in the bass response) has me forget so much about the lacking depth. But the width is pretty good. The BA sheen is slightly noticeable, yet at the same time it IS a BA, so that’s just what you get. Due to the price though, I feel guilty about nitpicking anything, really. I’m so happy to read more about the little Gumiho, as it truly deserves mention here! It’s one that I feel will offer many a surprise when they hear it, at least surprise was my reaction upon hearing it.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 9, 2022)

Rolling along with the NX7 MK IV. I’m running them on the stock cable with 3.5mm single ended connection. I switched to AZLA SednaEarFit Max tips and I’m getting an excellent seal with them. The shape and size of the housing fits my ears really well. I tried all the nozzle filters and so far the default gold one sounds the best to me. I also have a balanced OCC cable on the way.

As far as the sound goes, I’m still below 20 hours but they’ve already opened up a lot. OOTB they sounded pretty tight and sharp. Over time the treble has smoothed out and the bass has become more refined. The stage? It’s fine. Plenty large. It could have a bit more depth, but I wouldn’t be surprised if that comes along with additional run in as the character has changed a fair amount over these initial hours. I suspect the dual Beryllium DDs are the source of the changes, loosening up and getting a bit smoother over time.

I really like the overall signature. It works great with metal, which was my target genre for these. They sound huge and crunchy with lots of definition. The bass is massive and sinus shaking but isn’t splashed all over the place. It’s sitting more or less right where it should be.

The one area these seem to struggle with is orchestral. They’re “boomy” enough to throw off the timber of the bass string instruments and you do get a bit of that BA ring, but it’s not especially pronounced. They can be tricky with spoken word too. I wouldn’t recommend these for podcasts. They’re too bright for that.  Not sibilant but sharp. They need the lower frequencies active to balance out the  overall sound.

So, again, these are evolving impressions. I’ll have more final comments after they’ve run in more.


----------



## cqtek

Aune Flamingo.
Great DAC/AMP!
Very good sounding, lovely, addictive and exciting. Quite powerful, reaches over 2.5V for 33 Ohms with no visible distortion. Very low output impedance, both OPA and TUBE output (less than 2 Ohms). Ultra-clear, large-print illuminated panel. Great design, remarkable finishes, adequate size and minimalist remote control, made of textured aluminium, very premium.


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> Aune Flamingo.
> Great DAC/AMP!
> Very good sounding, lovely, addictive and exciting. Quite powerful, reaches over 2.5V for 33 Ohms with no visible distortion. Very low output impedance, both OPA and TUBE output (less than 2 Ohms). Ultra-clear, large-print illuminated panel. Great design, remarkable finishes, adequate size and minimalist remote control, made of textured aluminium, very premium.


+1


----------



## cqtek

Ichos said:


> +1



How about that Hidizs XO, are we on the same list?


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> How about that Hidizs XO, are we on the same list?


Yep, Mediterranean reviewers united!


----------



## cqtek

Ichos said:


> Yep, Mediterranean reviewers united!


Fantastic! I like that brotherhood!


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> Fantastic! I like that brotherhood!


Aune and Hidizs are making some pretty good stuff lately.


----------



## o0genesis0o

lgcubana said:


> Can’t disagree with hard facts.
> 
> But I would want to address that $300 $400 - $999 gap.  I'm going to use dining out, to exemplify that gap.  Because as you point out, there are diminishing returns, when you hit higher monetary tiers, in regards to IEMs.
> Breakfast, < $50
> ...



Excellent analogy of the “high tea”! Those options that you listed are sure very luxurious  but not unobtainium here in Australia. By all means, they are definitely very high-end product that deserves a quiet listening session.

To think about it, the price and perception of value of IEM is ridiculous. When I started, a A$200 FH3 is an uncomfortable amount. A$460 for FD5 or Blessing 2 is a lot for audio gear, and A$890 for FD7 is truely unobtainium, reserved for special listening time. After a while, A$500 range is normal, A$1000 is “midrange” and unobtainium is something like the birds and the jewels IEM. It’s not that I get any wealthier, just conditioned to get used to the ridiculous price.



Carpet said:


> Edit; okay possible exception of FD7, but feedback on that is still a bit thin!








Some of my impressions:

It’s tuning is flatter than what you would expect from Fiio. The overall shape is Harman, but both bass and ear gain are only around 5db
What does that mean? It means when you turn up the volume to get the vocal clean and clear, and actually hear more across the spectrum. Think of the “valley” at 500hz and above 8k. Because the tuning is flat, when the 2k reaches listenable level, both 500Hz valley and above 8k are also very audible. As a result, the sound is rich and full of information.
The bass and treble are more than you expect from the graph. When 2k reaches listenable level, due to the equal loudness curve, bass and treble becomes quite loud.
Treble and bass are crisp and resolving. Noticeably above something like JD7 or FD5. The treble somewhat reminds me of IE900.
Bass is very punchy. The sense of dynamic somewhat reminds me of IE900.
Soundstage is usual for Fiio open back. Due to the tuning, singer does not stand out but meshed into the band at the background. Strength? Weakness? Up to you.



Ace Bee said:


> First thing - I am not really fond of planar. I listened to the Timeless, and while the technical performance was quite nice, ultimately it failed to get my continued attention. Read about it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/7hertz-timeless.25394/review/27416/
> 
> Now, basically what I do not like about planar is how the midrange notes sound a bit thin and lack a bit of depth. The details are well reproduced, no doubt, but the difference between the planar timbre and DD timbre changes the overall presentation. Timeless had it, S12 suffered from it. With them, the primary difference that I felt, _(disclaimer: this is completely my very own opinion, and if you feel what I am spewing is pure bs and no such things exist, I'm not gonna defend myself, as I can not realistically make anyone experience what I am experiencing), _that the base of the midrange notes did not have that much weight, the middle part of the note body was slightly thin but quite detailed, and the trailing edge was pretty good. That lightness of the base failed to add that last bit of realism to the notes, so they felt kinda wispy.
> Apart from that, the upper midrange felt a bit of uneven and slightly harsh, bright obviously. There was a slight metallic sheen to the whole midrange. The treble wasn't bad, but again a tad bit too bright for my comfort. The bass had a slight pillowy nature - where the subbass decay is less but the midbass notes have added body to make the slam slightly fatter and sound a bit more strong.
> ...



Very nice review, mate! You should post in head-gear so I can like.


----------



## o0genesis0o

cqtek said:


> How about that Hidizs XO, are we on the same list?






Look at the pink box at the bottom of the frame   

Nearly done with my review. How about you guys?


----------



## cqtek (Nov 9, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Look at the pink box at the bottom of the frame
> 
> Nearly done with my review. How about you guys?


That's right, I saw your picture with the XO but I didn't comment yet, sorry. I'd like to know what you think about it. So I'll keep an eye out for your news. As well as about @Ichos' review.
My review will be ready for the 20th of November, if all goes well.



Ichos said:


> Aune and Hidizs are making some pretty good stuff lately.


This was really my first time with Aune. A reviewer friend with whom I exchange things let me have the Audio xDSD Gryphon and the Aune BU2. To tell you the truth, I was more surprised by the sound of the BU2 for the price/performance ratio than the iFi. When I saw the Flamingo I found its proposal very interesting. I know xDuoo makes a lot of tube amps. But the design of the Flamingo is really compact.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 9, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> I Can see DT600 at half price.
> Am I right ?
> Is it a good deal ?



Reviews are a bit of a mixed bag on this one:

Crinacle liked it, it's currently on his tier list with a B rank along a 1 star rec (Tone: B+, techs: B.)

RikudouGoku said it sucks without mods, his graph looks different from Crins.

Edit: They look more or less the same, I got the graph confused with the modded one.
Edit 2: I didn't realize this IEM comes with a resistor, I've never seen any IEMs come with this,.

Tempted to pick one up, it's SUPER cheap right now.

Alas, this IEM doesn't add anything to my IEM library other than unnecessary expenses LOL.

Which is the number 1 threat to achieving end game status.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Alas, this IEM doesn't add anything to my IEM library other than unnecessary expenses LOL.
> 
> Which is the number 1 threat to achieving end game status.


Be strong, friend, endgame awaits us


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Be strong, friend, endgame awaits us


No worries, I'll get my endgame next year 4 sure.

In the meanwhile, spend money on more $100-300 IEMs which is personally my price range at the moment.

Wonder if you could easily retune the DT600 to make it sound like the OG SA6? 

It's known that the SA6 comes with a $200 cable which explains the high price for a 6BA set, this could've been like 400 with a 30 dollar cable.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 9, 2022)

cqtek said:


> I'd like to know what you think about it. So I'll keep an eye out for your news.



What do you mean, I'm looking forward for _your_ review because you have the measuring tools to confirm manufacturer's claims 

Anyhow, some early notes of XO:

It has the DNA of S9 Pro, but slightly sharper in the treble (mixing S9 Pro with AP80 Pro X?). It sounds very different from Apple dongle and FIIO KA3.
With average IEMs (Blessing 2, etc.) and difficult test tracks: better than Apple dongle, almost identical to S9 Pro.
With low impedance high sensitivity stuffs (tested with MD4): better than Apple dongle, not as nice as S9 Pro.
Torture test (Final E5000): again, better than Apple dongle, not nice as S9 Pro. All are stomped by desktop-grade stuffs like Topping G5.
I don't know what or how to conclude about XO. I know that today I pack my S9 Pro and G5 to go to work instead of XO as the review listening tests are done.



WAON303 said:


> It's known that the SA6 comes with a $200 cable which explains the high price for a 6BA set, this could've been like 400 with a 30 dollar cable.


I remember Dunu said the drivers themselves are also expensive. That's why EST112 is a bit cheaper.

I have seen some head-fiers retuning KZ multi-BA IEMs by soldering additional resistor or something (to the cross-over circuit). You might find someone to offer some advice, but for me, it's a bit too tough  



WAON303 said:


> No worries, I'll get my endgame next year 4 sure.


Nice! Which one?


----------



## lgcubana

Surf Monkey said:


> ...
> As far as the sound goes, I’m still below 20 hours but they’ve already opened up a lot. OOTB they sounded pretty tight and sharp. Over time the treble has smoothed out and the bass has become more refined. The stage? It’s fine. Plenty large. It could have a bit more depth, but I wouldn’t be surprised if that comes along with additional run in as the character has changed a fair amount over these initial hours. I suspect the dual Beryllium DDs are the source of the changes, loosening up and getting a bit smoother over time.
> .
> .
> ...


Shhh
1st rule of "Burn in" club, we don't talk about "Burn in" club


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Nice! Which one?



List of candidates:

64audio Tia Trio
Elysian Diva
Elysian Gaea
QDC Anole VX
Insert unknown 2023 releases.

I might pick the Anole + another IEM.

Anole for sheer resolution, one of the others for that allrounder endgame IEM.


----------



## nymz

​
https://nymzreviews.com/2022/11/09/tgxear-ripples-first-impressions/

Today I bring you a just released new earbud. Here are my first impressions of the *TGXEAR Ripples* and you can find them in the link above. Oh and please do read the disclaimers, pretty explanatory.


----------



## christianfps

baskingshark said:


> *For your first question, *high end single DDs like the Final A8000 and DUNU LUNA can have resolution that matches some multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for giving me the rundown of everything! I will save this so I can go back to it from time to time! Much appreciated bro!


Tzennn said:


> More like what's the best iem that you can buy and enjoy than it's tech.
> Quick summary for you:
> DD: smooth, usually good timbre, sound natural (i mean you should not hear sharp things in real life right?), but limited air, more pricey for a really good single DD than a hybrid.
> BA: timbre like someone try to push sound to you, forceful, could be good thing or bad thing depend on how good these tuned, good for orchestra
> ...


Thank you bro and I agree tuning is the make or break point of any IEM. You can have the same hardware as others but the tuning changes everything. 
So far I have only been listening to mostly DDs and the only experience I have with BAs was with the KZ ZS6 from years ago and wasn't that noteworthy haha!


----------



## Redcarmoose

cqtek said:


> Aune Flamingo.
> Great DAC/AMP!
> Very good sounding, lovely, addictive and exciting. Quite powerful, reaches over 2.5V for 33 Ohms with no visible distortion. Very low output impedance, both OPA and TUBE output (less than 2 Ohms). Ultra-clear, large-print illuminated panel. Great design, remarkable finishes, adequate size and minimalist remote control, made of textured aluminium, very premium.





Ichos said:


> +1


“Audio Art” could be said of the design!


----------



## saldsald

Simgot EA500, RMB 399 only, DLC double magnet double cavity driver and 2 tunable nozzles


----------



## r31ya (Nov 9, 2022)

Early impression on KZ attempt on Harman curve on the cheap, KZ EDC-X is start appearing.
most pretty positive, most goes "_average tech, good enjoyable tuning_."

interesting things is, upon being points out by Practiphile in KZ Discord,



> "_wth is this bruh.. i cudnt stop laughing while filming.. its so good for under 10 bucks lol.. instant A rank in my scoring haha_"
> 
> 
> _"Havent heard of cxs.. tech wise its fine.. all average.. i hear remnants of their ultra/cra drivers.. its like an edx ultra with tighter bass and correct treble.. tho at at times the timbre sounded plasticky, like it sounded cheap..maybe because of the build? I dunno.. but i enjoyed the first listen more than the heart mirror pro lol"_



KZ rep response being,



> _"If you have CXS, you can find much different between these two models. CXS use new type of driver. EDCX just use cheapest PTE diaphragm but with our technical technology to achieve excellent overall performance and match harman target."
> 
> "Even though we use the cheapest diaphragm material, it still can achieve the target as what we want , so what do you think to those dynamic IEM hype the diaphragm material or other effects for the reason why its price is so expensive as hundred or even thousand dollars? Also the tuning signature is not the point for its reason  why so expensive."
> 
> ...



Apparently the first salvo on the so called #KZTuners project is intentionally use the cheapest membrane, priced it under $10, but tune it good as take that to "exotic membrane shiller" that KZ rep hate so much...


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> Early impression on KZ attempt on Harman curve on the cheap, KZ EDC-X is start appearing.
> most pretty positive, most goes "_average tech, good enjoyable tuning_."
> 
> interesting things is, upon being points out by Practiphile in KZ Discord,
> ...



Funny how they (KZ) keep acting like they have always been the one with best tuning but shat on by “shillers” of other company with fancier driver techs but worst tuning, when they conveniently forget that 

they are the one who pushed that they have “the same driver configuration as expensive IEM”, 
they are the one with bad ice pick tuning
they are the one that claim to use exotic EST drivers to sell their stuffs (CRN) 
They also conveniently forget that BLON BL03 and Chu exist (well tuned, cheap driver tech, average to meh technical performance). So I don’t know what they are harping on about.

Anyhow, joke on me for buying one of these EDCX whatever and attend this shenanigan


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Funny how they (KZ) keep acting like they have always been the one with best tuning but shat on by “shillers” of other company with fancier driver techs but worst tuning, when they conveniently forget that
> 
> they are the one who pushed that they have “the same driver configuration as expensive IEM”,
> they are the one with bad ice pick tuning
> ...


As i mention before, plenty people bemoans on KZ tuning recently (in kz discord), 
after being defensive about it, KZ ended creating KZTuners project which apparently in response of the tuning complaints, 
something which i'm not sure on how it suppose to work other that it being a Facebook group to pitch tuning sig.

All in all, EDC-X is their first release on this "not KZ usual tuning" and they try to make a point that they can have good tuning with cheapest material available.
If after all the complaints, KZ will travels to other tunings and make them in sub $50 iems, can't complaint there.
---

Driver sound signature and technical limits exist which is why some driver is more expensive than others.
Blon carbon something membrane at least produce some decent technical talk about the membrane material, something about membrane mass, rigidity, and dampening ability and how iem companies try to deal with it, from using carbon something, to titanium, to the elusive berry. but recently it start to get a bit misguided, from lithium to rainbow membrane which selling point is "perfect tune" somehow.

KZ however goes all in the magnets housing and voice coils instead of membrane, lowering sensitivity and try to scorch earth on people who ask them to try exotic membrane for some reason. not quite the "right" route either but yeah its their direction now. hopefully it get better or at least produce better budget iem.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> *For your third question about driver types:
> 
> There are exceptions of course, but in general:
> 1) Single DDs
> ...


What are your thoughts on a piezo's sound (hybrids) used in earphones? 
Have they dropped out of the market (no longer being used)?


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> As i mention before, plenty people bemoans on KZ tuning recently (in kz discord),
> after being defensive about it, KZ ended creating KZTuners project which apparently in response of the tuning complaints,
> something which i'm not sure on how it suppose to work other that it being a Facebook group to pitch tuning sig.
> 
> ...


At least they dont charge more than $30 for a single DD. Single DD is so overhyped sometimes, even if they are technically behind multi drivers of same price.


----------



## morndewey

baskingshark said:


> *For your first question, *high end single DDs like the Final A8000 and DUNU LUNA can have resolution that matches some multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic synopsis. Like “Iems 101”.


----------



## lgcubana

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What are your thoughts on a piezo's sound (hybrids) used in earphones?
> Have they dropped out of the market (no longer being used)?


LZ A7 (2ish yrs. Old) & NiceHCK NX7, mk4 (current) are two examples. The Piezo driver is targeted at the very upper region of the frequency range; so they’re more for squeezing out that very last note of  hardware like the triangle.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 9, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What are your thoughts on a piezo's sound (hybrids) used in earphones?
> Have they dropped out of the market (no longer being used)?



The Raptgo Hook-X is a popular current IEM that employs a piezo driver. I think part of the reason they haven't become more popular is that when the exotic driver competitions started in earnest between IEM manufacturers a few companies used piezos in very poor implementations in IEMs just to be able to claim they had an exotic driver in the mix.

Also, I think piezo drivers are probably the least widely known and understood of what's commonly out there so you don't see them being used much. They're most effective at reproducing the ultra high frequencies so they also compete with the very popular Sonion ESTs which also cover that range.


----------



## Ace Bee

Q


lushmelody said:


> At least they dont charge more than $30 for a single DD. Single DD is so overhyped sometimes, even if they are technically behind multi drivers of same price.


Clearly you haven't heard enough excellent single DDs...or your preference may be heavily skewed towards Hybrid or Multi-BAs. I, for one, cannot withstand multi-BA iems, however good technically they can be.


----------



## r31ya

Ace Bee said:


> Q
> 
> Clearly you haven't heard enough excellent single DDs...or your preference may be heavily skewed towards Hybrid or Multi-BAs. I, for one, cannot withstand multi-BA iems, however good technically they can be.


with the onslaught of recent $80~120 1DD,
its kinda funny because some of the multi driver actually got outperformed in tech by a 1DD in similar price.
they may have separation but some of those several budget driver may not be able to outperform a good 1dd.

i was looking around for $80~120 iem at the time and being told,
the multi driver i got my eyes on, Meteor apparently got outperformed by Olina in tech? apparently the iem intentionally not aiming for tech tough.
i ended buying new-ish cheap second hand Aria for $55.

That being said, moving from 1DD to multi driver, sometimes will need some time to get used to it. Coherence was it? some multi driver with bad coherence feels like each driver screams on their own indisregard of harmony of song.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> That being said, moving from 1DD to multi driver, sometimes will need some time to get used to it. Coherence was it? some multi driver with bad coherence feels like each driver screams on their own indisregard of harmony of song.



Maybe just the issues of BA drivers themselves? To my ears, unless they are exceptionally well implemented, they are just flat-ish, lacking micro dynamic some how. Worst offenders like FH3 have overly smoothened midrange with very little texture, though such sound signature makes them feel “crisp” and “clear”.

There are some exceptions though. I haven’t been able to try the legendary ER4SR, but the MACH 10 by westone is surprisingly detailed and textured with just 1 BA driver. Beautiful vocal with that one. And guess what, that one is also unusually hard to drive for a single BA. Maybe those characteristics are related some how


----------



## Ace Bee

r31ya said:


> with the onslaught of recent $80~120 1DD,
> its kinda funny because some of the multi driver actually got outperformed in tech by a 1DD in similar price.
> they may have separation but some of those several budget driver may not be able to outperform a good 1dd.
> 
> ...


I have also heard a lot of praise regarding Olina, although I am yet to hear it. Under $100 my current champion is Hiby Hela, the incredibly expansive soundstage it offers is so BIG, it took my breath away. No skimping out on technicalities as well, imaging is quite good also. In fact. The stage of Hela trumps some of my 3 figure single DD as well!


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> Look at the pink box at the bottom of the frame
> 
> Nearly done with my review. How about you guys?


Not even started yet!
Too many samples, one guy only and I don't even have a dog, like @Redcarmoose to help me writing the reviews


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ichos said:


> Not even started yet!
> Too many samples, one guy only and I don't even have a dog, like @Redcarmoose to help me writing the reviews


Is JD7 on your list of samples?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 10, 2022)

Ichos said:


> Not even started yet!
> Too many samples, one guy only and I don't even have a dog, like @Redcarmoose to help me writing the reviews


He’s cheap as he works for pets and dog snacks, but his spelling errors are ruff....I mean rough.


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> Is JD7 on your list of samples?


Not yet and I don't know if I will review it.


----------



## WAON303

Redcarmoose said:


> He’s cheap as he works for pets and dog snacks, but his spelling errors are ruff....I mean rough.


Dogs are great for writing IEM reviews, how else are you going to judge that 19kHz peak?

But my pet dolphin can unlock the potential of 100,000 hertz easy peasy.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ichos said:


> Not yet and I don't know if I will review it.


That’s odd, given how you have reviewed most Fiio high end stuffs. I remember drooling when reading your FD7 review. It would be funny to see you put FA7s and JD7 side by side, given how similar they look.


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> That’s odd, given how you have reviewed most Fiio high end stuffs. I remember drooling when reading your FD7 review. It would be funny to see you put FA7s and JD7 side by side, given how similar they look.


Now you are tempting me.
FiiO are going to kill me, I have a lot of pending stuff...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 10, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Dogs are great for writing IEM reviews, how else are you going to judge that 19kHz peak?
> 
> But my pet dolphin can unlock the potential of 100,000 hertz easy peasy.


Have you ever read any of John C. Lilly’s books about dolphins.
Almost too fantastic to believe, some of it. They are conscious breathers meaning they have to think about every breath! He tried talking to them starting it the late 1950s. Those would be the creatures to teach to write, if they would ever put-up with our kind, or even want to. Do you ever stare at dolphins eyes at the  aquarium, they look so smart! But some of the stuff he wrote seems hard to believe, but it did get him notoriety and funding.


----------



## RCracer777

Surf Monkey said:


> Rolling along with the NX7 MK IV. I’m running them on the stock cable with 3.5mm single ended connection. I switched to AZLA SednaEarFit Max tips and I’m getting an excellent seal with them. The shape and size of the housing fits my ears really well. I tried all the nozzle filters and so far the default gold one sounds the best to me. I also have a balanced OCC cable on the way.
> 
> As far as the sound goes, I’m still below 20 hours but they’ve already opened up a lot. OOTB they sounded pretty tight and sharp. Over time the treble has smoothed out and the bass has become more refined. The stage? It’s fine. Plenty large. It could have a bit more depth, but I wouldn’t be surprised if that comes along with additional run in as the character has changed a fair amount over these initial hours. I suspect the dual Beryllium DDs are the source of the changes, loosening up and getting a bit smoother over time.
> 
> ...


So I guess these will be worth picking up this 11.11. Not that I desperately need them, the SA6 Ultra is currently taking care of almost all of my needs. I'm just blown away by it, I have nothing to compare it to as it even beats my HD660s quite easily and no IEM I have has ever done that before.

But it stays at home, I don't wanna risk damaging or losing it. So having a good mid-fi IEM for metal to take on the go is something I'm still am interested in. The 11.11 sale atleast lowers the impact on the wallet as the SA6 Ultra made it take quite a hit.


----------



## PROblemdetected (Nov 10, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The Raptgo Hook-X is a popular current IEM that employs a piezo driver. I think part of the reason they haven't become more popular is that when the exotic driver competitions started in earnest between IEM manufacturers a few companies used piezos in very poor implementations in IEMs just to be able to claim they had an exotic driver in the mix.
> 
> Also, I think piezo drivers are probably the least widely known and understood of what's commonly out there so you don't see them being used much. They're most effective at reproducing the ultra high frequencies so they also compete with the very popular Sonion ESTs which also cover that range.


The Bqeyz Spring or the Tape (pro) are really nice performance drivers, with astonishing clarity and detail.

Also, they really perform nicely with eq.


----------



## Redcarmoose

RCracer777 said:


> So I guess these will be worth picking up this 11.11. Not that I desperately need them, the SA6 Ultra is currently taking care of almost all of my needs. I'm just blown away by it, I have nothing to compare it to as it even beats my HD660s quite easily and no IEM I have has ever done that before.
> 
> But it stays at home, I don't wanna risk damaging or losing it. So having a good mid-fi IEM for metal to take on the go is something I'm still am interested in. The 11.11 sale atleast lowers the impact on the wallet as the SA6 Ultra made it take quite a hit.


DUNU SA6 Ultra for the ultimate win!


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> He’s cheap as he works for pets and dog snacks, but his spelling errors are ruff....I mean rough.


What did he think of the meow? Did he howl,  or chase after it?


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> That’s odd, given how you have reviewed most Fiio high end stuffs. I remember drooling when reading your FD7 review. It would be funny to see you put FA7s and JD7 side by side, given how similar they look.


I will kill you!

I have arranged one, now I have to get two @Redcarmoose dogs for helping me.

Double food portion for every dog with the correct spelling 🤣


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Have you ever read any of John C. Lilly’s books about dolphins.
> Almost too fantastic to believe, some of it. They are conscious breathers meaning they have to think about every breath! He tried talking to them starting it the late 1950s. Those would be the creatures to teach to write, if they would ever put-up with our kind, or even want to. Do you ever stare at dolphins eyes at the  aquarium, they look so smart! But some of the stuff he wrote seems hard to believe, but it did get him notoriety and funding.


Of course they could read, but they probably can't be bothered. "Bye and thanks for all the fish!"


----------



## freelancr

KiiBOOM Allure (1 DD, $99)






Not the best glue job








Nice big box









KiiBOOM Allure frequency response graph (https://harpo.squig.link/?share=KiiBOOM_Allure)




First impressions




Now back to listening...see you later


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ichos said:


> I will kill you!
> 
> I have arranged one, now I have to get two @Redcarmoose dogs for helping me.
> 
> Double food portion for every dog with the correct spelling 🤣



Great, let’s see who get the review out earlier. Last time I competed with @Dsnuts, I lost by about a month.

Btw


----------



## PROblemdetected

freelancr said:


> KiiBOOM Allure (1 DD, $99)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its look beautiful.

Could u share the measures of the box?


----------



## Redcarmoose

freelancr said:


> KiiBOOM Allure (1 DD, $99)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be fascinating if it really was an Elixir with a different paint job, for 1/2 price! Mine should be here soon.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ichos said:


> I will kill you!
> 
> I have arranged one, now I have to get two @Redcarmoose dogs for helping me.
> 
> Double food portion for every dog with the correct spelling 🤣


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Of course they could read, but they probably can't be bothered. "Bye and thanks for all the fish!"


That’s what they were famous for....eating all the fish, and taking them away (out-smarting) the fishermen!


----------



## freelancr

PROblemdetected said:


> Its look beautiful.
> 
> Could u share the measures of the box?


17cm x 12.5 cm x 7 cm


----------



## freelancr

Redcarmoose said:


> It would be fascinating if it really was an Elixir with a different paint job, for 1/2 price! Mine should be here soon.


I never listened to the Elixier but it looks like they are. With slight tuning variations. I mean what are the odds that the graphs look as similar?








thanks for the graph Timmy.


----------



## nymz (Nov 10, 2022)

*Thieaudio Prestige*





Linsoul link​


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> Great, let’s see who get the review out earlier. Last time I competed with @Dsnuts, I lost by about a month.
> 
> Btw


Definitely not me, we are talking about 50 days waiting time.

(Unless someone bribes me!)


----------



## nymz

*Fiio FW5 (TWS)







*

*HifiGO*​That seems to have a lottaaaa bass.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 10, 2022)

freelancr said:


> I never listened to the Elixier but it looks like they are. With slight tuning variations. I mean what are the odds that the graphs look as similar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work! Well I do have the Elixir, so I will have to see what they sound like, if identical? But it sure looks like they are using the same parts, and why not, why reinvent the wheel again, when it’s already been done for you! If it is the Elixir it’s going to give many more people the chance to hear it at a phenomenal price point!

$99

vs 

$209.00

Though the cable is different.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 10, 2022)

Moondrop Quarks DSP IEM:

$14.99 USD
6 mm DD









https://www.facebook.com/MoondropLa...c4CXppHYd34wprov94Ca2aZfeSq9HBNsm89ar4U6eC4al
https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-cavity-micro-dynamic-driver-in-ear-headphone


----------



## DynamicEars

nymz said:


> *Thieaudio Prestige*
> 
> 
> 
> Linsoul link​




Cross post here also.. damn they really made this for me!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop Quarks DSP IEM:
> 
> $14.99 USD
> 6 mm DD
> ...


Stellaris upper midrange again?


----------



## SammyG

Tzennn said:


> At this point i just hope there's no more "insanity" iem from now till Lunar new year so i can just buy the Hexa!
> Why lunar new year? Taobao discount!


I'm excited to hear Super Review's take on this one. It appears to address the clipped treble that hurts the Blessing 2


----------



## Jmop

freelancr said:


> I never listened to the Elixier but it looks like they are. With slight tuning variations. I mean what are the odds that the graphs look as similar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that’s an alluring graph..


----------



## gadgetgod

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop Quarks DSP IEM:
> 
> $14.99 USD
> 6 mm DD
> ...


What have they done here? Just hooked a Type-C cable on the Quarks? or is there any other change as well?


----------



## Vonbuddy

gadgetgod said:


> What have they done here? Just hooked a Type-C cable on the Quarks? or is there any other change as well?


I don't often buy on impulse but I just purchased these.    Not a big investment if they don't satisfy.


----------



## Jmop

Has anyone heard the Allure? I haven’t read some pages of the thread. Looks like a graph that will play nicely with my R3 Pro, balanced to keep the bass controlled and squeeze a bit more upper mids/lower treble to even things out.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

r31ya said:


> Early impression on KZ attempt on Harman curve on the cheap, KZ EDC-X is start appearing.
> most pretty positive, most goes "_average tech, good enjoyable tuning_."
> 
> interesting things is, upon being points out by Practiphile in KZ Discord,
> ...


Honestly, KZ is trying to do what Sony did with the MH series earphones. Using cheap ingredients to cook up something really exquisite. It's nothing new, MH755, MH750 and MH1 provide a working proof of concept unfortunately none of them are in production as of now. I'm excitedly waiting how KZ can surprise us with this EDC-X tuning


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

gadgetgod said:


> What have they done here? Just hooked a Type-C cable on the Quarks? or is there any other change as well?


Hopefully a built in DAC that perfectly suits it's tuning as the Quarks are not that great.


----------



## darmanastartes

While they are definitely not as technically proficient as the Dunu Talos (hoping to sit down and write that review tomorrow), the Hexa keeps demanding my attention. I think that says something.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So the NiceHCK NX7 mk IV finally arrived this morning. I've had about two hours of listening time with them. They come with three tuning screws. Gold, Black, and Red. 

I started listening with stock cable (NiceHCK always includes a quality cable in their IEM's, so I rarely feel the need to cable roll), Spiral Dot tips, and DX170 DAP (The NX7 series never required an amp to drive and it doesn't necessarily scale all that noticeably with an amp). 

With the gold screw, the apparent weaknesses of the previous versions have been tweaked and "improved" upon. @Surf Monkey touched on these in his observations. So the mids are fuller, the mid bass is most definitely lifted, and the signature is mostly harmanish with slightly recessed mids, bass thump, and reigned in treble (the air ain't there, but the stage has been widened. The piezo's are slightly tamed), with the bass and mid bass in particular allowed to flourish. The thin mids are all gone, but the mids have been pulled back some, like the earliest NX7 models. So those who like bouncy bass (still not much sub bass, so don't get excited about that), and a warm hamanish tuning, the gold screws will please you. Here's my observation about this. In the price bracket these belong to, there's just some stiff competition. The Zetian Wu sits in this bracket, and frankly, there aren't as good as the Wu, and the Wu's sound more upscale, just with less bass. The problem is that yes, NiceHCK worked on some of the complaints of earlier models, and fixed it in the tuning, EXCEPT imaging. The imaging is still very linear, and lacks depth. It's a very detailed and bass responsive sound with wider stage, but very 2D imaging. Had they taken the time to work on a more 3D stage and presentation, then we could say they matured the sound beyond it's price range. It would be a standout. But the dimensional presentation is exactly the SAME as the previous iteration. So instead of separating itself from the pack and bringing in new listeners, they will basically just get those who already own the previous version, as an upgrade on THAT. It's not an upgrade in the price bracket, where legends are made as well as money $$$$. It's a really good tribrid in the $100-150 price bracket, that will be really good for metal and hard rock fans, but for other genres, there's better options in the bracket. 

I switched to the black screws, and this freed up the trebles, as well as added a bit more air up top. It also improved the timber a bit to my ears, as the highs are allowed to ring truer and longer than the more refined and reserved gold screw. It reminded me of the MK III, just with a little more stage. They still need burn in time, and to be broken in, because the mk III bass is much more refined and quicker doing an A-B, but that's because my mk III are beyond broken in. They are well worn. I'll be settling in with the black tips, as i'm just not a fan of Harman tuning in the treble region, and the red screws are bassy and designed for those who delight in a deeper, more bass excited presentation. Still, don't expect too much sub bass here either. The double dynamic drivers of the mk III and mk IV are tuned to work in tandem to provide incredible speed and punch to the sound and not so much one working on bass and the other on sub bass. Now it's there when sub bass is called upon, but it's not ever present or hitting low sub bass floors like the Salnotes Zero. 

So i'll continue to listen to them after work and after some more burn in time, and then i'll check in with any further changes or refinements as we go along. OOTB rating? B. I like them. I enjoy them, but with some caveats mentioned above. So far a solid B rating. 

Oh by the way, the stabilized wood face plates are BEAUTIFUL, but the shape and size of the shell are identical to the mk III, just substituting a metal removeable face plate for one that's stabilized wood.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the NiceHCK NX7 mk IV finally arrived this morning. I've had about two hours of listening time with them. They come with three tuning screws. Gold, Black, and Red.
> 
> I started listening with stock cable (NiceHCK always includes a quality cable in their IEM's, so I rarely feel the need to cable roll), Spiral Dot tips, and DX170 DAP (The NX7 series never required an amp to drive and it doesn't necessarily scale all that noticeably with an amp).
> 
> ...



For what it’s worth, out of the box the “center channel” was anchored between my ears, making the whole presentation pretty linear, as you note. But after about 20/30 hours it’s moved more forward. I wouldn’t call them linear to my ear. They have depth and good placement/separation. It just isn’t as pronounced as it could be. I feel like the treble extended a bit more over time too.

Anyway, it depends on whether you subscribe to burn in or not. Typically I’m pretty skeptical of it but in the case of this set it seems to have made a notable difference in the overall signature.


----------



## lgcubana

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Honestly, KZ is trying to do what Sony did with the MH series earphones. Using cheap ingredients to cook up something really exquisite. It's nothing new, MH755, MH750 and MH1 provide a working proof of concept unfortunately none of them are in production as of now. I'm excitedly waiting how KZ can surprise us with this EDC-X tuning


I see KZ as a gateway keeper, for the hobbyists and fledgling enthusiasts; I doubt that there’s a forum member here, that hasn’t purchased at least a fistful of KZs, during their infancy, into this rabbit hole of rabbit holes.

About two years ago one of the senior forum members started jumping into the KZ sub, to bash them for being like the Pinto car 🚗 of the IEM world.  At the time, my knee jerk reaction was to think: good for you buddy, now please move on.  But as I’ve spent more time (and more $$$ than I should’ve), I can accept that KZ is the Pinto; but I respect them for staying in their lane (<$75) and continue to offer new solutions.  Some real and some with smoke and mirrors 🪞 

I’d like to think that with sheer willpower, I can say that I’ll never buy another KZ.  But if “Slater” was still around (to get into the weeds of what new, inexpensive drivers, like the PEK driver meant to the platform), I’d still be suckling at that teat.


----------



## Carpet

freelancr said:


> KiiBOOM Allure (1 DD, $99)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty!​Want!​Wait on feedback... maybe next year? 

Was tempted by Elixir. Actually like the aesthetics on this better, similar to Hooke X and if it is even close to sound then interesting. As far as I recall Elixir had interesting composite diapragm, so I looked up both. This is layered Be/DLC coatings. Elixir is Be/CNT. Interesting!

Who was stocking it?


----------



## freelancr (Nov 10, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Wait on feedback... maybe next year?






Ok, feedback. I listened to the Allures all day (>8h). They are very lush, smooth and perfectly balanced. I'd call them neutral with a light bass boost.
They are absolutely non-fatiguing. You can crank these up from time to time and you will not be surprised by sudden volume spikes.
They play in the same vein as the TRI HBB x Kai, Moondrop Aria, the new HZSound Heart Mirror PRO.
The driver sounds high quality aka good technicalities for a 99 USD set. Everything sounds natural and pleasing. The Allure's smooth and lushness doesn't equal low detail.
I find they have a perfect balance between details and lushness --for 99 USD mind you.
They provide great value for the asking price. Box and cable are decent too.

Quick comparisons

vs. the Kai: Kai sounds bassier, meatier while the Allure sounds slighty better refined in the mids and treble
vs. the Aria, Heart Mirror Pro: I find then Allure overall superior to my ears, due to that 10 khz dip maybe. Treble roll off is more even on the Allure

In the end I'd take them over the Aria and Heart Mirror Pro. I find them equally good as the Kai.   




https://www.kiiboom.com/collections/all/products/kiiboom-allure


----------



## Carpet

freelancr said:


> Ok, feedback. I listened to the Allures all day (>8h). They are very lush, smooth and perfectly balanced. I'd call them neutral with a light bass boost.
> They are absolutely non-fatiguing. You can crank these up from time to time and you will not be surprised by sudden volume spikes.
> They play in the same vain as the TRI HBB x Kai, Moondrop Aria, the new HZSound Heart Mirror PRO.
> The driver sounds high quality aka good technicalities for a 99 USD set. Everything sounds natural and pleasing. The Allure's smooth and lushness doesn't equal low detail.
> ...


I've already confessed to most  of my 11/11 purchases to my Wife, and would prefer not to be living on the street at very short notice. These look awfully tempting but they aren't as heavily discounted as what I picked up recently. Audiosense DT600 is now in the country, but hasn't cleared customs yet. Those should keep me amused for a while. Your description of the sound signature on these sounds similar to Elixir and very much to my preference. High on my list of "interesting candidates". Who knows, if their distribution widens I may be able to use discounts and coupons in a future AE sale to pick them up even cheaper!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 10, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I've already confessed to most  of my 11/11 purchases to my Wife, and would prefer not to be living on the street at very short notice. These look awfully tempting but they aren't as heavily discounted as what I picked up recently. Audiosense DT600 is now in the country, but hasn't cleared customs yet. Those should keep me amused for a while. Your description of the sound signature on these sounds similar to Elixir and very much to my preference. High on my list of "interesting candidates". Who knows, if their distribution widens I may be able to use discounts and coupons in a future AE sale to pick them up even cheaper!


Do you have any well-tuned single DD IEM with good technical performance (staging and resolution) yet? If you do, focusing on weird and strange stuffs with new techs would be more interesting for the collection, IMHO. Based on what I hear with JD7, I have little doubt that very soon we will see "well-tuned" but with truely good technical performance at a low price very soon. Hopefully the craze for these would die down so we can see more strange things at an affordable price.

Edit: btw, the OG Aria or Chu are not there yet in terms of technical performance in my book. If that level is "adequate" to you, then this kind of IEMs must be dime in a dozen nowadays. I'm talking about something _better_.


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 10, 2022)

https://ianfann.squig.link/?share=IEF_Target,AFUL_PERFORMER_5

Gives me strong XBA-N3 vibes looking at the graph

Edit: Bass is different. mids and treble are similar tho.
Edit2: It' might be a baby Monarch MKII, Timmy's graph looks more accurate: 

FAR from awful, this is a fantastic FR response. (At least on paper.)

Hoping the price isn't terribly high, I'd be a happy panda if this was $250, I've heard rumors this is around $200

This is gonna be the new hype boy in town.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Carpet said:


> I've already confessed to most  of my 11/11 purchases to my Wife, and would prefer not to be living on the street at very short notice. These look awfully tempting but they aren't as heavily discounted as what I picked up recently. Audiosense DT600 is now in the country, but hasn't cleared customs yet. Those should keep me amused for a while. Your description of the sound signature on these sounds similar to Elixir and very much to my preference. High on my list of "interesting candidates". Who knows, if their distribution widens I may be able to use discounts and coupons in a future AE sale to pick them up even cheaper!


Congratulations on the DT600 good pick!


----------



## Jmop

Buy some of my gear and I’ll get y’all a second opinion on Allure.

Also have a scratched Cayin C5 which is rare find these days, and a nice ALO interconnect that I’m pretty sure I didn’t sell lol


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Nov 12, 2022)

Now for something completely different, I would like to say how shocked I am on a non DD set. I recently had a trade with a nice audiophile named Seckin.

 I picked up a very different set from my current collection. I have single DD, DD & Ba, Tridrids and sold the Timeless but have not owned a non DD set.

GS Audio SE12 is the model only a few reviews out there not entirely possitve but after looking at the graph I was pretty sure it's my kind of target curve.
I was a bit gun-shy about the trade and boy am I glad I did.

I read all the threads and it's few mentions were positive.

Never have I been more  surprised by a IEM no worries about bass quantity and quality.
BA bass is different Faster than DD's Less decay less note weight, old school - Great White Band with the double drums gave me flashbacks to the 80's!

The vocals are slightly more pronounced neutral+2 , Vocals are so smooth both Male & Female especially are amiziballs! Male voices are reproduced a tad thin but not enough for you to dislike them.

The highs are just as impressive as it's bass and mids quad EST doing it job GS Audio considers EST drivers in thier configurations as enhancements to boost the mid/hign ba's, and it works with the tuning.

I LOVE THIS SET!

I love my EJ07M'S as well and they are different beasts in different ways, EJ'S super technical massive stage and the SE12 with a less spastic soundstage still incredibly wide and has depth, on well recorded sounds you can tell the recording studio size or venue.
Most of the time it sounds like you are in a studio behind the glass sitting down.

I did read briefly as how tip and cable dependant this set is , so it does require a bit of commitment and some trial and error. I went through a huge gammet of emotions on this set and it took a good amount of time to really appreciate the SE12.

My impressions are with this set up and configurations.

Hiby R6 2020 , Hakugei Healer balanced cable,  SE12 with a Whizzer SS20 Med Tips. Edit: Now removed-(300 level filter on nozel.) 

Also on my desk with the Geshelli AKM J2, Topping A90D fromy laptop and R6 as transport.

Best IEM I have for just a head bopping casual listening session. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jmop

Actually pretty good measurements for a v-shape^^


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Do you have any well-tuned single DD IEM with good technical performance (staging and resolution) yet? If you do, focusing on weird and strange stuffs with new techs would be more interesting for the collection, IMHO. Based on what I hear with JD7, I have little doubt that very soon we will see "well-tuned" but with truely good technical performance at a low price very soon. Hopefully the craze for these would die down so we can see more strange things at an affordable price.
> 
> Edit: btw, the OG Aria or Chu are not there yet in terms of technical performance in my book. If that level is "adequate" to you, then this kind of IEMs must be dime in a dozen nowadays.


Funny that you use the term "a dozen", I have too many single DDs.  

Olina and Force1 are probably two of my best for stage, imaging, details and transparency.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> https://ianfann.squig.link/?share=IEF_Target,AFUL_PERFORMER_5
> 
> Gives me strong XBA-N3 vibes looking at the graph
> 
> ...


Promising indeed.


TheDeafMonk said:


> Now for something completely different, I would like to say how shocked I am on a non DD set. I recently had a trade with a nice audiophile named Seckin.
> 
> I picked up a very different set from my current collection. I have single DD, DD & Ba, Tridrids and sold the Timeless but have not owned a non DD set.
> 
> ...


Now this is a discovery! Rare and interesting set. Congrats on your new shiny.


----------



## zenki

AFul is a fool. lol
It looked promising indeed, at least on paper.


----------



## DynamicEars

I post here too, if anyone want to sneak peek the THieaudio Prestige

Grey is my own target
Blue is Thieaudio Prestige from Manufacturer Graph, converted and corrected
Green is Unique Melody Mest from My own measurement
Orange is Thieaudio Monarch Mk 2 from Crin's graph (I have similar result on same type IEM with crin, but still take a note that it wont be 100% accurate)


----------



## baskingshark

gadgetgod said:


> What have they done here? Just hooked a Type-C cable on the Quarks? or is there any other change as well?



According to Shenzhen Audio's website, yes there are changes to the sound (compared to the original Quarks):
https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-cavity-micro-dynamic-driver-in-ear-headphone










Of course, these may just be marketing claims, so best if someone who has the original Quarks can graph or do A/B listening against this new Quarks DSP.

FWIW, i didn't like the original Quarks, I bought it at $5 USD second hand but even at that price, I thought there were better sub $20 sets out there. It is lying in a dark drawer somewhere.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> According to Shenzhen Audio's website, yes there are changes to the sound (compared to the original Quarks):
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-cavity-micro-dynamic-driver-in-ear-headphone
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't a fan of the Quarks either and agree that even before the recent wave of budget sets there were better sets available for the money. I gave them to my mom because she wanted to try them for listening to audiobooks while in bed. At least they're being used lol! 😂


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 11, 2022)

_* 1) https://penonaudio.com/penon-orb.html
2) https://penonaudio.com/shozy-ava-tws.html
3) https://penonaudio.com/penon-fan-2.html
4) https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-audio-cable.html*_
*4.5) https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem.html*


----------



## WAON303

Got a Moondrop Kato (Matte.) right now on Ali.

You can't really beat this for $134 as an overall package.

My 2+ year old, beaten af Starfield could use a direct upgrade,

Who needs endgame when life gives you a gazillion side grade IEMs am I rite?

Jokes aside, I might give these away if I end up gushing over the Mangird Tea 2 I ordered last week.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> According to Shenzhen Audio's website, yes there are changes to the sound (compared to the original Quarks):
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-cavity-micro-dynamic-driver-in-ear-headphone
> 
> 
> ...


So the improvement to non-replaceable cable is adding a non-replaceable DAC?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> _* 1) https://penonaudio.com/penon-orb.html
> 2) https://penonaudio.com/shozy-ava-tws.html
> 3)) https://penonaudio.com/penon-fan-2.html
> 
> ...



Listening to my Fan 2 right now. Luscious.


----------



## r31ya

QKZ modular cable (*$13*?)


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> QKZ modular cable (*$13*?)


I know this isn't exactly a glowing recommendation. The QKZ T1 is an okay QDC 3.5mm 8 core SPC cable. Better strain relief than the KZ upgrade cables I've tried and has a chin slider. Handles okay and reasonably comfortable. I notice the modular one above appears to have a plastic male connector with no locking mechanism. Good luck with that if you are changing plugs. If you aren't planning on switching plugs, why get a modular cable?


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> QKZ modular cable (*$13*?)


Remember when swappable terminations were only available on expensive cables? Pepperidge farm remembers.

Anyone know what's the oldest IEM that came with a modular cable? I don't think DUNU was the company that invented the modular cable, seems like some people believe this.

Some older IEMs like the oBravo Cupid comes with 2.5 and 4.5 plug adapters which was something you didn't see often back in 2019 but isn't technically a modular cable.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> QKZ modular cable (*$13*?)


Bought Wan'er with that cable matching color. Termination seems way sturdier than TRNs. Didnt imagine it has no lock


----------



## jmwant

WAON303 said:


> Dogs are great for writing IEM reviews, how else are you going to judge that 19kHz peak?
> 
> But my pet dolphin can unlock the potential of 100,000 hertz easy peasy.


I'm considering to get a flagship bat.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So the NiceHCK NX7 mk IV finally arrived this morning. I've had about two hours of listening time with them. They come with three tuning screws. Gold, Black, and Red.
> ...
> With the gold screw....
> 
> I switched to the black screws...


So this sounds like they changed the filters. The Mk III has black-blue-red with bass-neutral-treble. If you happen to have the Mk III: do you see any differences between the two black or two red ones?

Cheers.


----------



## DynamicEars

FlacFan said:


> So this sounds like they changed the filters. The Mk III has black-blue-red with bass-neutral-treble. If you happen to have the Mk III: do you see any differences between the two black or two red ones?
> 
> Cheers.



Or i would say easier to understand words :
Red : grill only without nylon filter
Blue : 1 layer nylon filter
Black : double layer of nylon damper = overdampened.

Bass is the best with red of course, the rest are bloated because of bad air flow. Just take the red and put high density foam on it, will tame the piezo and 7-8khz treble boost and smoothing little bit of high mids.

Keep in mind dont block entire nozzle with foam, left little space for airflow.


----------



## nraymond

Carpet said:


> I know this isn't exactly a glowing recommendation. The QKZ T1 is an okay QDC 3.5mm 8 core SPC cable. Better strain relief than the KZ upgrade cables I've tried and has a chin slider. Handles okay and reasonably comfortable. I notice the modular one above appears to have a plastic male connector with no locking mechanism. Good luck with that if you are changing plugs. If you aren't planning on switching plugs, why get a modular cable?


Why is a locking mechanism needed? Enough friction should be ok, unless you're talking about a situation where lots of plug swapping wears down a friction based connection so that it becomes loose over time. I could see that being an issue.

As far as the value of a modular cable, I can see some benefit to those who anticipate owning cables longer than their DAPs/dongles. Right now all my balanced gear is 2.5mm so all my cables are 2.5mm, however I've noticed a growing shift to 4.4mm. If I had to buy a new cable right now, I'd seriously consider a modular cable so that if I buy new gear down the road (thanks to DAPs with non-replaceable batteries) and it has a 4.4mm connection, I don't have to buy a new cable.


----------



## gadgetgod

Performer 5 from Aful Acoustics is a five-driver hybrid IEM. Hybrid IEMs are quite common today, but according to Aful’s branding team, the Performer 5 has got some in-house developed patented technologies that tend to make the Performer 5 different from the other models in the market. I am not going to go deep and discuss all those technologies as they are widely available on the Performer 5 product page that is active now on HiFiGo. With this post, I am just going to share my initial impressions with you guys. Let’s begin before wasting any more time.

*Short disclaimer:-*

I have spent like 20-30 hours with the pair so far. These are just my initial impressions and are subject to change in my final review if I find some changes in listening more to the set by then. This is a review sample provided to me by HiFiGo in exchange for a review. For more features or technical detail, you can check out performer 5 on their website from the link below.

https://hifigo.com/products/aful-performer-5

*Design & Build:-*

Quite well-built. Compact & ergonomic. The shells have the exactly same face plates as with the Monarch MK2(I have both). Although compared to the Monarch MK2, the shells are way smaller and are better fitting.

*Driveability:-*

Easy to power, I use them with my HiBy RS2 and Shanling M7 most of the time. They are not demanding per se, but I find them to have better sound with a better source(like the Shanling M7 with me).

*Sound Impressions:*

My cravings for a good bassy set end with the Performer 5. For the past few weeks, I was into mostly neutral-ish IEMs like DUNU Kima, Talos, Monarch MK2, etc. The Performer 5 brings me a good dose of powerful, slamming, and clean bass response. It extends well and goes deep into the sub-bass region while providing a good slamming mid-bass response. With such heavy bass the midrange is quite clean and rich sounding. Lower mids are slightly recessed but the upper mids take a good upfront presentation. Vocals are presented with a rich natural tone and have good clarity to them. I won’t call them too into the face or too far away from me.

Treble is smooth, smoother than what I prefer. I usually prefer a lively, energetic response, performer 5 has got good extensions, but the pair is tuned quite safely into the treble region. Not saying that the Performer 5 is dark or mushy sounding, but it needs more energy for my liking and more presence in the treble region as well.

Initially, I would say the Performer 5 is quite a fun set with an extremely good bass response. When I first listened to the set, my initial impression was “Oh my god, this is a compact sub-woofer for on-the-go”. I am still on my word, the Performer 5 sounds like a small sub-woofer designed for fun on the go.

Well, that’s all about the initial impressions, surely I will share my final review in a few days(planning to do some critical listening next after 100 hours of burn-in). Still enjoying the set at the gym .


----------



## Scuba Devils (Nov 11, 2022)

I've been travelling most of this week and brought the iKKO OH5 with me, managed to clock up quite a few hours in the airport and flight home yesterday in particular - in general, they get a massive thumbs up from me.

They go for a very smooth/warm, bass-mid centric tuning with the treble dialled back - no prizes for detail retrieval, yet still nicely rendered layering and imaging with good bookshelf style 2-channel stereo soundstage. Really addictive tuning and while a great all-rounder, they aren't in anyway boring - these have wonderful character and I could happily listen for hours on end.

On the negative side, the cable is thick and heavy - similar to LL 'Venom' but not quite as heavy. Also, the modular jack needs work - number 1, it's too long but even worse - if you don't hold the jack on the DAP end, it easily detaches from the modular system.

Anyway, they make for an excellent addition to my single DDs, definitely offering something different to my Softears duo or the IE's.






If I pull the jack from where the red arrow is pointing, it disconnects and leaves the modular connector in the DAP. Annoying, and I plan to feedback to iKKO... even still, not a deal-breaker for me in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## gadgetgod

Scuba Devils said:


> I've been travelling most of this week and brought the iKKO OH5 with me, managed to clock up quite a few hours in the airport and flight home yesterday in particular - in general, they get a massive thumbs up from me.
> 
> They go for a very smooth/warm, bass-mid centric tuning with the treble dialled back - no prizes for detail retrieval, yet still nicely rendered layering and imaging with good bookshelf style 2-channel stereo soundstage. Really addictive tuning and while a great all-rounder, they don't bore me like IE600 - these have wonderful character and I could happily listen for hours on end.
> 
> ...


I had this modular jack problem with the Rapt Go Hook X OG model.


----------



## Scuba Devils

gadgetgod said:


> I had this modular jack problem with the Rapt Go Hook X OG model.



Yeah it's an annoying design flaw that I'm surprised gets past QC. I guess once you know, you just make sure to unplug on the connector but still!


----------



## ChrisOc

Scuba Devils said:


> Yeah it's an annoying design flaw that I'm surprised gets past QC. I guess once you know, you just make sure to unplug on the connector but still!



Unfortunately, many modular cables do not come with a locking mechanism and they are generally fine for stationary use, but for mobile use they are not secure.

My TRN cables are great value, nice flowing modular cables, but they detach at the plug point often and, as you said, it is incredibly annoying. The TRN cables are good cables but you may not be able to stop your DAP or even a small portable DAC/Amp from falling, which can end up being a very expensive mistake.




No devices were harmed in this demonstration. The device was hanging  over a sofa! 😊

Check out the various modular cables on the modular thread and add your impressions:
Thread 'Modular Cables Impressions' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modular-cables-impressions.965535/


----------



## JAnonymous5150

ChrisOc said:


> Unfortunately, many modular cables do not come with a locking mechanism and they are generally fine for stationary use, but for mobile use they are not secure.
> 
> My TRN cables are great value, nice flowing modular cables, but they detach at the plug point often and, as you said, it is incredibly annoying. The TRN cables are good cables but you may not be able to stop your DAP or even a small portable DAC/Amp from falling, which can end up being a very expensive mistake.
> 
> ...



I have several of the TRN T2/T3 Pro series cables and, despite not having a locking mechanism, they remain pretty damn secure and I haven't had any problems with them coming apart when they're not supposed to.


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have several of the TRN T2/T3 Pro series cables and, despite not having a locking mechanism, they remain pretty damn secure and I haven't had any problems with them coming apart when they're not supposed to.



Seems to be a cable by cable deal. I have a couple of the T2 Pros and one of them disconnects if I look at it wrong. The other works well.


----------



## assassin10000

You could always heat shrink them together if you don't mind having to remove it, if you need to disconnect it later.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 11, 2022)

KZ tweaking their early sets of Planar, *KZ PR1 Pro *
apparently will comes with better cable and eartips. (owner of PLA13 and PR1 that bought in official store, could buy Pro at $50 discount)







Some noted that KZ might tried to tame their planar driver treble with that memory foam tips
---

Say, is TinT2 DLC good?
i saw one for around $32 in ali,


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Say, is TinT2 DLC good?
> i saw one for around $32 in ali,


Reviews have been pretty kind to it. But not spectacular. For $32 it's a good deal. Same price as KZ ZS10 Pro X. Too many choices, and there are always going to be things that have briefly resided in the cart, until eyes bulge at the total!

Too many good deals is still too many.


----------



## Carpet

Tangzu Waner Review by Vortex​


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> KZ tweaking their early sets of Planar, *KZ PR1 Pro *
> apparently will comes with better cable and eartips. (owner of PLA13 and PR1 that bought in official store, could buy Pro at $50 discount)
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, you guys and your bass bleed.. Can we please hit ground level sooner? I respect the coverage and smooth response though.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

NX7 mk IV is an absolutely excellent set for metal and hard rock. The separation is top notch and the bass is very fast, with that added mid bass heft. Enjoying these IEM's.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Jmop said:


> Ugh, you guys and your bass bleed.. Can we please hit ground level sooner? I respect the coverage and smooth response though.



At this point it seems like it has to be a concsious tuning decision, right? I mean it's not like this issue or people calling it out is new for them so if they aren't doing it on purpose then what possible explanation could there be? I don't get it, but I guess I'm just not their target demographic.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Ugh, you guys and your bass bleed.. Can we please hit ground level sooner? I respect the coverage and smooth response though.



Bass bleed, the word I hate the most when reading IEM reviews   

You know what I dislike more? Folks looking at the graph, without listening, and declare “bass bleed” because the 250Hz is not flat-line or dipped. If the drivers are well designed and the amps are strong, bass can be loud, mid can be warm, but the whole signature can still be clean and clear without 250Hz dip, people.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NX7 mk IV is an absolutely excellent set for metal and hard rock. The separation is top notch and the bass is very fast, with that added mid bass heft. Enjoying these IEM's.



I’m really liking mine too. The staging and imaging have totally opened up on mine. Lots of fast, well defined bass, plenty of sub bass when needed and details details details across the FR. They’re just a blast to listen to. At least to my ears.


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Bass bleed, the word I hate the most when reading IEM reviews
> 
> You know what I dislike more? Folks looking at the graph, without listening, and declare “bass bleed” because the 250Hz is not flat-line or dipped. If the drivers are well designed and the amps are strong, bass can be loud, mid can be warm, but the whole signature can still be clean and clear without 250Hz dip, people.



Well im one of them actually lol since i prefer clean bass shelf cut.
But seriously mostly Im very picky about bass quality and tried many iems from budget up to TOTL only few can satisfied my bass need.

My picky bass shelf must be exactly at around +6db max at 100hz, therefore the 150hz area should be lower than 4db and at 200hz must be +2.5db the most. 
300hz must be still flat at 0

Dont necessarily need dip at 250hz, just don't raise too early please.

Other than that = bass bleed without hearing the IEM just looking at the graph 🤣
Well not all, but mostly, like 90%


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> Bass bleed, the word I hate the most when reading IEM reviews
> 
> You know what I dislike more? Folks looking at the graph, without listening, and declare “bass bleed” because the 250Hz is not flat-line or dipped. If the drivers are well designed and the amps are strong, bass can be loud, mid can be warm, but the whole signature can still be clean and clear without 250Hz dip, people.


The bass is dipping further than 250. I personally don't mind a bit of warmth, in fact I quite enjoy it, but the numbers really are comparable to how something sounds in regards to tuning granted the graph is more or less accurate. This bass not only is continually dipping (if slightly) well into the mids but the sub bass is simultaneously ramped up without roll off which causes perceived further shadowing of the mids. In my opinion


----------



## gadgetgod

ChrisOc said:


> Unfortunately, many modular cables do not come with a locking mechanism and they are generally fine for stationary use, but for mobile use they are not secure.
> 
> My TRN cables are great value, nice flowing modular cables, but they detach at the plug point often and, as you said, it is incredibly annoying. The TRN cables are good cables but you may not be able to stop your DAP or even a small portable DAC/Amp from falling, which can end up being a very expensive mistake.
> 
> ...


This image gave me a stroke man, i wish i could spread my arms right under the TK2 hehe


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m really liking mine too. The staging and imaging have totally opened up on mine. Lots of fast, well defined bass, plenty of sub bass when needed and details details details across the FR. They’re just a blast to listen to. At least to my ears.


Can't argue with your assessment, because the more I listen, the more things settle, and the stage is excellent. If it has to do with the stabilized wood, then well played by NiceHCK. They listened to the gripes about the MK III, and widened the stage, and gave the mids more heft while the screws allow you to personally adjust the treble to your own tastes. WIN-WIN. I've settled on the black screws, which still provide that bass punch and heft, but opens up the treble and gives it some nice air. Oh and the detail retrieval? So good! Everything comes through!


----------



## Jmop

DynamicEars said:


> Well im one of them actually lol since i prefer clean bass shelf cut.
> But seriously mostly Im very picky about bass quality and tried many iems from budget up to TOTL only few can satisfied my bass need.
> 
> My picky bass shelf must be exactly at around +6db max at 100hz, therefore the 150hz area should be lower than 4db and at 200hz must be +2.5db the most.
> ...


Have you heard the old Sony xb90ex? I recall it having a satisfyingly tight, boomy bass. Probably too much bass for your preference, and I couldn't find a graph in my brief search. It also responded surprisingly well to EQ, though I'm not a fan of using it in general.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Can't argue with your assessment, because the more I listen, the more things settle, and the stage is excellent. If it has to do with the stabilized wood, then well played by NiceHCK. They listened to the gripes about the MK III, and widened the stage, and gave the mids more heft while the screws allow you to personally adjust the treble to your own tastes. WIN-WIN. I've settled on the black screws, which still provide that bass punch and heft, but opens up the treble and gives it some nice air. Oh and the detail retrieval? So good! Everything comes through!



Interesting! I settled on the black filters too.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> Have you heard the old Sony xb90ex? I recall it having a satisfyingly tight, boomy bass. Probably too much bass for your preference, and I couldn't find a graph in my brief search. It also responded surprisingly well to EQ, though I'm not a fan of using it in general.


Yes on EX1000 era, they used 16mm DD as well, but yeah you are right in my memory they are too much bass especially in the mid and upper bass area, sounded fun though. Can't recall much since its already like 10 years + ago. Would love to hear them back if I got chance


----------



## o0genesis0o

Some photos from today:












Can you guess which reviews they are going to be used?


----------



## helloh3adfi

Scuba Devils said:


> I've been travelling most of this week and brought the iKKO OH5 with me, managed to clock up quite a few hours in the airport and flight home yesterday in particular - in general, they get a massive thumbs up from me.


How is the comfort of the OH5? Do you feel the sharp edges? MajorHifi wrote something about it.


----------



## Scuba Devils

helloh3adfi said:


> How is the comfort of the OH5? Do you feel the sharp edges? MajorHifi wrote something about it.



Last night was the longest stretch I've had without taking them out, probably about two hours and I could feel slight discomfort eventually and switched to something else. A weird shape which has been OK for me up till that longer session, but I'd say they could be risky for some ears due to the shape. Just to note, I can't tolerate larger shells but these are absolutely fine from that perspective.

I'm keen to try them out walking over the weekend, but will definitely need to pop a different cable on.


----------



## Tzennn

@Scuba Devils by the way please post your impression about SM2 here aswell, look like a well developed set 😁 i found it some days ago on taobao for 170$ during 11.11, but it's review look polarizing


----------



## Scuba Devils

Tzennn said:


> @Scuba Devils by the way please post your impression about SM2 here aswell, look like a well developed set 😁 i found it some days ago on taobao for 170$ during 11.11, but it's review look polarizing



A while away still unfortunately...


----------



## lushmelody

Tzennn said:


> @Scuba Devils by the way please post your impression about SM2 here aswell, look like a well developed set 😁 i found it some days ago on taobao for 170$ during 11.11, but it's review look polarizing


SM2 is just few bucks away from Yume 2. It seems the re-revised Yume is gonna be the sub $200 benchmark... I think. But meh. Truthear is shaking things a lot more for way less


----------



## Tzennn

lushmelody said:


> SM2 is just few bucks away from Yume 2. It seems the re-revised Yume is gonna be the sub $200 benchmark... I think. But meh. Truthear is shaking things a lot more for way less


But i mean single DD with well developed Turri like housing for 200$ .-.



The Truthear Hexa got added to my wishlist already 😁, i'm waiting till lunar new year to buy it!


----------



## baskingshark

Open Audio Witch Pro IEM:

9.2mm dynamic driver + balanced armature driver setup









Don't mess around, this set has 2 Waifus on the packaging. How bewitching.

https://www.facebook.com/shenzhenau...ZRnk5t7PdF44fFh14RmtgKC7n16SFpNb4jLKB9B79UaVl


----------



## morndewey

baskingshark said:


> Open Audio Witch Pro IEM:
> 
> 9.2mm dynamic driver + balanced armature driver setup
> 
> ...


Thought that was an Aroma iem.  Still not convinced it isn’t.  Aroma iems seldom featured here given high costs, so I guess it isn’t.


----------



## RCracer777

ChrisOc said:


> Unfortunately, many modular cables do not come with a locking mechanism and they are generally fine for stationary use, but for mobile use they are not secure.
> 
> My TRN cables are great value, nice flowing modular cables, but they detach at the plug point often and, as you said, it is incredibly annoying. The TRN cables are good cables but you may not be able to stop your DAP or even a small portable DAC/Amp from falling, which can end up being a very expensive mistake.
> 
> ...


Those TRN cables do take quite a bit of force to take apart, I can confirm that. The only modular cable without a lock that I found is better than it are Hakugei cables as they have more layers sliding over each other creating more friction. But they have another problem when using cases on a device which the TRN doesn't have.

And don't make me have a mini heart attack about your TK-2, you know the broken state of mine.


----------



## RCracer777

Jmop said:


> Ugh, you guys and your bass bleed.. Can we please hit ground level sooner? I respect the coverage and smooth response though.


Bass bleed often comes from a early rise in the bass combined with a slow driver, e.g. a DD. With the planar drivers generally being very fast drivers it is possible to have this early rise without bass bleed. Though it does depend on a few other factors too.


----------



## helloh3adfi

baskingshark said:


> Open Audio Witch Pro IEM:
> 
> 9.2mm dynamic driver + balanced armature driver setup


2 waifus at once?! I'd be **** bricks if they sounded better than Aria.


----------



## RCracer777

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> NX7 mk IV is an absolutely excellent set for metal and hard rock. The separation is top notch and the bass is very fast, with that added mid bass heft. Enjoying these IEM's.





Surf Monkey said:


> I’m really liking mine too. The staging and imaging have totally opened up on mine. Lots of fast, well defined bass, plenty of sub bass when needed and details details details across the FR. They’re just a blast to listen to. At least to my ears.


I guess I've got something to look forward to as I've got one coming along with a bunch of cables.


----------



## lushmelody

RCracer777 said:


> Bass bleed often comes from a early rise in the bass combined with a slow driver, e.g. a DD. With the planar drivers generally being very fast drivers it is possible to have this early rise without bass bleed. Though it does depend on a few other factors too.


Yeah, indeed a lot of people are anticipating that the tuning does bass bleed but the driver isnt even a DD. Err

I think that relaunch of PR1 tackles planar tonal disadvantages and keeps bass shelf satisfying because of the driver speed. Its just annoying that they are only reaching that result at the THIRD attempt at planars. The thing about KZ now is that they listen to consumers. Good, right? But instead of sending prototypes to influencers they wait lots of people buy it. It almost a punishing metaphor for the brand enthusiasts.


----------



## Jmop

RCracer777 said:


> Bass bleed often comes from a early rise in the bass combined with a slow driver, e.g. a DD. With the planar drivers generally being very fast drivers it is possible to have this early rise without bass bleed. Though it does depend on a few other factors too.


That’s fair, I haven’t heard a planar yet.


----------



## ChrisOc

RCracer777 said:


> Those TRN cables do take quite a bit of force to take apart, I can confirm that. The only modular cable without a lock that I found is better than it are Hakugei cables as they have more layers sliding over each other creating more friction. But they have another problem when using cases on a device which the TRN doesn't have.
> 
> And don't make me have a mini heart attack about your TK-2, you know the broken state of mine.


As they are goos value, I got MMCX, Two-pin and QDC but I end up using the Two-pin more (anyway, most IEMs are 0 78mm two-pin) because of the earphones I am currently using. Switching between 2.5mm on my Littlebear B4X and 4.4mm plugs on BTR7, I end up with it coming apart occasionally.

My apologies to those who cannot bear to see audio devices in such hairy situations, I will avoid torturing audio gear in the future and control my sadistic urges. 😈

Heart attack not intended, just aimed at caution. 😇 I used the TK-2 for the demonstration because of the weight, as you can see the TRN holds up to the job most of the time, but caution is needed for those occasions when it fails.


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> As they are goos value, I got MMCX, Two-pin and QDC but I end up using the Two-pin more (anyway, most IEMs are 0 78mm two-pin) because of the earphones I am currently using. Switching between 2.5mm on my Littlebear B4X and 4.4mm plugs on BTR7, I end up with it coming apart occasionally.
> 
> My apologies to those who cannot bear to see audio devices in such hairy situations, I will avoid torturing audio gear in the future and control my sadistic urges. 😈
> 
> Heart attack not intended, just aimed at caution. 😇 I used the TK-2 for the demonstration because of the weight, as you can see the TRN holds up to the job most of the time, but caution is needed for those occasions when it fails.


So long as this doesn't become a meme like "planking"!


----------



## PhonoPhi

nraymond said:


> Why is a locking mechanism needed? Enough friction should be ok, unless you're talking about a situation where lots of plug swapping wears down a friction based connection so that it becomes loose over time. I could see that being an issue.
> 
> As far as the value of a modular cable, I can see some benefit to those who anticipate owning cables longer than their DAPs/dongles. Right now all my balanced gear is 2.5mm so all my cables are 2.5mm, however I've noticed a growing shift to 4.4mm. If I had to buy a new cable right now, I'd seriously consider a modular cable so that if I buy new gear down the road (thanks to DAPs with non-replaceable batteries) and it has a 4.4mm connection, I don't have to buy a new cable.


For the modular cables, in my opinion, adapters are simpler and more universal:



Getting two-three adapters ($10-15 each) is all one needs for their favourite cables to be used universally.
Alternarively, one can test/experience different adapters (like those from Penon, etc) for their cable discerning connoisseurship 

In addition to locking, my other concern is the long length of the modular plug by its lever action is potentially more damaging to the connected ports.


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> For the modular cables, in my opinion, adapters are simpler and more universal:
> 
> Getting two-three adapters ($10-15 each) is all one needs for their favourite cables to be used universally.
> Alternarively, one can test/experience different adapters (like those from Penon, etc) for their cable discerning connoisseurship
> ...


I agree, some adapters are a good solution but some adapters are so badly made that each time you plug in your cable you have to swivel or adjust in some way to get both channels working or in some cases, any channel at all.

On the length of the modular plugs, some are ridiculously long and apart from being a potential hazard, they are comical!


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> I agree, some adapters are a good solution but some adapters are so badly made that each time you plug in your cable you have to swivel or adjust in some way to get both channels working or in some cases, any channel at all.
> 
> On the length of the modular plugs, some are ridiculously long and apart from being a potential hazard, they are comical!


Completely agree on the length. The damned things are the equivalent of putting a crowbar in the headphone socket of anything you are using on the move!


----------



## Scuba Devils

lushmelody said:


> SM2 is just few bucks away from Yume 2. It seems the re-revised Yume is gonna be the sub $200 benchmark... I think. But meh. Truthear is shaking things a lot more for way less



That Yume 2 looks nice - anyone tried it or is it only released?


----------



## Carpet

Scuba Devils said:


> That Yume 2 looks nice - anyone tried it or is it only released?


 Pre-order on Linsoul. Review samples may have arrived. Hypetrain still rolling into the station so still early days still.


----------



## Carpet

Look what I found doing a last minute run through the sales.

Spof the delifibrabit mistark!​


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Look what I found doing a last minute run through the sales.
> 
> Spof the delifibrabit mistark!​


Are those shells silicone? They look squishy


----------



## gmdb

Carpet said:


> Look what I found doing a last minute run through the sales.
> 
> Spof the delifibrabit mistark!​


Channels switched?  Are they the A2 resin?  I have a pair from 2020 sales branded Nobyin.  Big bass end and clear mid range but mid range a bit thin sounding.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Look what I found doing a last minute run through the sales.
> 
> Spof the delifibrabit mistark!​



LOL actually it seems like 3 mistakes:
1) L and R cables are connected to R and L earpieces (respectively)
2) Earhook directions are wrong - won't be out of phase in polarity as both are wrong LOL. But I wonder how the user is gonna wear this IEM with the earhooks in the wrong direction
3) And thirdly, the most noob mistake - during usage, the shells have their logo/name emblazoned upside down!

First 2 mistakes are probably from some marketing person who never used IEMs before. But the third one is quite damning. How can the designer put the logo upside down?!


----------



## helloh3adfi

They just sound upside-down!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> LOL actually it seems like 3 mistakes:
> 1) L and R cables are connected to R and L earpieces (respectively)
> 2) Earhook directions are wrong - won't be out of phase in polarity as both are wrong LOL. But I wonder how the user is gonna wear this IEM with the earhooks in the wrong direction
> 3) And thirdly, the most noob mistake - during usage, the shells have their logo/name emblazoned upside down!
> ...


Congratulations, full marks! I wasn't sure anyone would get them all. The logo thing had always bothered me, but my jaw dropped when I saw the backwards connectors with "L" and "R" prominently displayed on connectors plugged into the wrong earpieces.


----------



## Carpet

Interesting roundup of planars​


----------



## zachmal

Carpet said:


> Interesting roundup of planars​



no KZ PR1 or CCA PLA13 ?

outdated already


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I dug up my old af Sony A17, jerryrigged with a jack adapter and scotch tape lol, and I've been listening to the NX7 mk IV thru them, and dangit they sound so good. In file HD upscale mode, it's been a pleasure, considering this player is 8 years old. Excellent synergy.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 12, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> That Yume 2 looks nice - anyone tried it or is it only released?


HBB has it........thats all I know, mine is in the mail.

There is a vid about it on his channel.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Carpet

TRI iONE review by Paul Wasabii​


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## gadgetgod

Scuba Devils said:


> That Yume 2 looks nice - anyone tried it or is it only released?


Love the metallic shell and the beautiful logo on the image. My unit is in the mail, might receive in this upcoming week.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Looking forward for your impressions, of Yume 2, folks! Seems like a drastic change from the OG both inside and outside.


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> Looking forward for your impressions, of Yume 2, folks! Seems like a drastic change from the OG both inside and outside.


I have tried their bravery and Yume midnight as well. Og Yume is what i used to like from them. Let’s see what have they done to the yume 2. Midnight was pretty meh at best.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 12, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> I have tried their bravery and Yume midnight as well. Og Yume is what i used to like from them. Let’s see what have they done to the yume 2. Midnight was pretty meh at best.


The original was funny in that I liked Yume...........then after a while disrespected her for lack of low-end? Like a love affair where slowly I got into Yume, then after I had my way with her............sent her off, as she wasn't that interesting to begin with.


----------



## gadgetgod

On another note, I got myself Tempotec Variations V6. And just wrote a short comparison against HiBy RS2, read till the end 




Tempotec Variations V6 has been the talk of the town recently. Some review samples were sent out even before the Kickstarter began and the people actually liked it a lot. By people I mean some of my trusted guys, whose reviews I like to read. Then the player came into Kickstarter at a very interesting price of around 300$. Previously I have had the pleasure of owning the Shanling M3X, and HiBy R5 Gen 2 from the same price league. For me, 300$ for a good-performing player is a very good price. But sadly couldn’t grab it during the Kickstarter. Luckily we have an official retailer for Tempotec in my country, and they happen to stock the V6 during its official release. Happy me got it now hehe. 

My first listen with the V6 impresses me, the player delivers amazing sound. It has an amazing soundstage, good details, and a rich musical tone. I have two other players in my collection as of now, the Shanling M7, and the HiBy RS2. Today, With this short blog I will share some impressions between the HiBy RS2 and the Tempotec V6.

*A short disclaimer before I begin:-*

Both the units are my purchases, I got both of them at discount for both the products in exchange for my review. RS2 review was posted a few weeks back, Tempotec will join in a few days. Although this won’t affect my impressions of any of them in any given way. While making these impressions, I have listened to both the players with a variety go IEMs including DUNU Talos, DUNU KIMA, UM Mest MK2, Thieaudio Monarch MK2, and Aful Performer 5.

*Tempotec Variations V6 vs HiBy RS2:-*

>Tonally RS2 is more organic and more pleasing to listen to. It delivers some of the best vocals out there. Tempotec V6 Variations on the other hand feels more neutral-ish in its presentation.

>Bass on the RS2 is a little loose in comparison to the V6. V6 feels tighter and better controlled. I personally feel V6 also goes deeper in its sub-bass reach.

>V6 sounds cleaner than the two, although its presentation is leaner. Instruments and Vocals have more body, they are heavier on the RS2, and V6 retrieves more precision and more details but at the cost of some lean presentation. Please note here, V6 is not lean per se, it’s lean in comparison to the RS2 only. On its own, I won’t call it lean but I would say it has a good body for a neutral and natural tone.

>Treble details on the RS2 are smooth and kinda mushy in comparison to the V6. V6 shows excellent treble resolution and extensions.

>With the RS2, the soundstage was immersive, with more depth than width. V6 on the other hand has got a massive stage width but average depth in comparison.

>Dynamically, I find V6 to be faster than the RS2.

>V6 has independent LO and PO ports. Also, it has 4.4mm LO, which is not present on the RS2. RS2 also has 3.5mm independent LO port.

>HiBy RS2 houses two microSD card slots, V6 has one. This doesn’t affect the sound, but scoring two 512GB cards is easier than getting a single 1TB card for me.

*Some cons of RS2:-*

>Pure music player, there’s no streaming app support. You have to depend on your offline collection only.

>Initially UI had some issues, but it has now been rectified with firmware updates.

>Screen is super small for my giant-sized thumb.

*Some cons of Tempotec V6:-*

>UI is sluggish. I mean yeah it delivers good sound. But I also need it to have a smooth UI.

Tempotec V6 delivers good sound, like excellent sound but you got to deal with a slow UI which takes a little while if your primary player for some time is something like the Shanling M7. But for its own, for its price point, I am super impressed with what Tempotec has done!! I join the people praising the V6 all around!!

Well, that’s about it for the RS2 and the V6 from my side. I hope you guys like this banter of mine and leave me a like on the post .


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> KZ tweaking their early sets of Planar, *KZ PR1 Pro *
> apparently will comes with better cable and eartips. (owner of PLA13 and PR1 that bought in official store, could buy Pro at $50 discount)
> 
> 
> ...


I gave the TIN T2 DLC an OK review, not great.........to me it's boring.


----------



## InvisibleInk

gadgetgod said:


> On another note, I got myself Tempotec Variations V6. And just wrote a short comparison against HiBy RS2, read till the end
> 
> 
> Tempotec Variations V6 has been the talk of the town recently. Some review samples were sent out even before the Kickstarter began and the people actually liked it a lot. By people I mean some of my trusted guys, whose reviews I like to read. Then the player came into Kickstarter at a very interesting price of around 300$. Previously I have had the pleasure of owning the Shanling M3X, and HiBy R5 Gen 2 from the same price league. For me, 300$ for a good-performing player is a very good price. But sadly couldn’t grab it during the Kickstarter. Luckily we have an official retailer for Tempotec in my country, and they happen to stock the V6 during its official release. Happy me got it now hehe.
> ...



I was really tempted by this, but put off by the older, moribund Android version. I think it is wiser to just pay more for a more modern CPU in order to get a closer to current Android version.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> I have tried their bravery and Yume midnight as well. Og Yume is what i used to like from them. Let’s see what have they done to the yume 2. Midnight was pretty meh at best.



You want Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb? That's how you get Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb  



Redcarmoose said:


> The original was funny in that I liked Yume...........then after a while disrespected her for lack of low-end? Like a love affair where slowly I got into Yume, then after I had my way with her............sent her off, as she wasn't that interesting to begin with.



So your preference is something with note weight and decent bass, and not too weird with the rest of the response


----------



## gadgetgod

InvisibleInk said:


> I was really tempted by this, but put off by the older, moribund Android version. I think it is wiser to just pay more for a more modern CPU in order to get a closer to current Android version.


My primary player is shanling m7, this and RS2 for casual use 😁😁


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> You want Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb? That's how you get Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb


Me running around saving my limbs now 😂


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My favorite DAP's are my DX170, My Sony A17 and A55, Cowon J, and the Fiio X3 III. My biggest regret is the purchase of my Opus 3. It was a waste of money and absolutely a pile of poop. THe UI is glitchy, the sound, though potentially the best of all my DAPS, actually if you listen closely and during quieter moments, you can hear static or crackling in the background. The battery is actually as bad as the Cowon J, which is bad, and when you put it all together, it's a very large metal brick of disappointment.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> You want Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb? That's how you get Crinacle's fans tearing you limb from limb
> 
> 
> 
> So your preference is something with note weight and decent bass, and not too weird with the rest of the response


My darn Yume review was so weird. It was like a diary only I tried to describe it the only way I knew how. The original was thin sounding, then I got used to the thinness and really it's all about the midrange with the Yume. And.......yes I gave it high marks because I understood it at a time......but coming back to it..........after I have had so much more experience..........leaves me wanting more. More authority......and yes, partially due to the bass lacking...............the note weight is also economic. She.......Yume.......has no balls. 

 It's musical for what it does, but you have to remember it came out ages ago in Head-Fi years........like in the 1950s. *You know they are going to take care of business with Yume II!*


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> My darn Yume review was so weird. It was like a diary only I tried to describe it the only way I knew how. The original was thin sounding, then I got used to the thinness and really it's all about the midrange with the Yume. And.......yes I gave it high marks because I understood it at a time......but coming back to it..........after I have had so much more experience..........leaves me wanting more. More authority......and yes, partially due to the bass lacking...............the note weight is also economic. She.......Yume.......has no balls.
> 
> It's musical for what it does, but you have to remember it came out ages ago in Head-Fi years........like in the 1950s. *You know they are going to take care of business with Yume II!*


What interestes me the most about the Yume II is its looks. I am pretty sure my wife is going to take the Yume II for herself.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> What interestes me the most about the Yume II is its looks. I am pretty sure my wife is going to take the Yume II for herself.


*My wife likes the Shozy AVA!

Too bad she will never have the opportunity to use them, though I will let her use the TINHIFI Tin Buds 3!



*


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> *My wife likes the Shozy AVA!
> 
> Too bad she will never have the opportunity to use them, though I will let her use the TINHIFI Tin Buds 3!*


Interesting approach to domestic harmony Red! How comfortable is your couch?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2022)

My wife is the boss of everything....when I read the manual on them (the wives) every page......just had the sentence "Yes Dear". In truth she could care less about IEMs almost........that's the good part!


Carpet said:


> Interesting approach to domestic harmony Red! How comfortable is your couch?






https://penonaudio.com/shozy-ava-tws.html


----------



## ChrisOc

gadgetgod said:


> My primary player is shanling m7, this and RS2 for casual use 😁😁


Good choice, man. The M7 might be steep in price, but once you hold it, hear it, you know it is worth the price.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Headfonia's last article of the week is about the Sivga Oriole closed-back dynamic headphone, selling for $199 USD. Article by @Virtu Fortuna 

https://www.headfonia.com/sivga-oriole-review/


----------



## gadgetgod

ChrisOc said:


> Good choice, man. The M7 might be steep in price, but once you hold it, hear it, you know it is worth the price.


So true man


----------



## baskingshark

Tangzu Audio is apparently collaborating with HBB for a "PRO" version of the Tangzu Audio Zetian Wu --- the TANGZU X HBB Zetian Wu Heyday Edition





https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...u-x-hbb-zetian-wu-heyday-edi/509468404530046/


Well, I thought among the planar IEMs, the Tangzu Zetian Wu actually has the most balanced tonality and best timbre (though it might have lost out to the other planars in sheer technicalities).


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio is apparently collaborating with HBB for a "PRO" version of the Tangzu Audio Zetian Wu --- the TANGZU X HBB Zetian Wu Heyday Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it going to be just Wu with more mid bass and roll off trble?


----------



## DynamicEars

Tzennn said:


> Is it going to be just Wu with more mid bass and roll off trble?


 You are so inline with me that he like to boost mid bass and too safe treble. He mentioned my comments about what I stated about "valley of trap" the dip at 5-7khz sometimes too much, without boost at 6khz, for me that made lower trebles too safe and lost lot of details, but he stated dont have any problem with that, oh well..
and yeah most of his collabs have treble roll off, I'm not sure if that intentional or just final product caveat from manufacturers.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.linsoul.com/products/kz-pr1?variant=43415897571545


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h30.26130/reviews#review-29450


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ultrainferno said:


> Headfonia's last article of the week is about the Sivga Oriole closed-back dynamic headphone, selling for $199 USD. Article by @Virtu Fortuna
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/sivga-oriole-review/


I discovered that after all these years of IEM's, I just can't get into wearing my cans. I realized this after I got my DX170. I spent time with the Amirons and the CB-1's, even in bed, but as good as they sound (Full sized cans just sound so much better and expansive), they were just uncomfortable for me. I don't like the pads on the ears, the adjustments, and the weight. To the point where I might end up selling both? I don't know yet, but I'm pretty sure I'm done with cans.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Tangzu Audio is apparently collaborating with HBB for a "PRO" version of the Tangzu Audio Zetian Wu --- the TANGZU X HBB Zetian Wu Heyday Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's accurate. The Timeless has more "detail retrieval", but that more an illusion due to the Wu having a thicker note presentation. In reality, it has similar technicalities, but it's just a thicker soup than the Timeless. The timber is in fact much better, and more natural in the Wu.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> Is it going to be just Wu with more mid bass and roll off trble?


In this case, he's going to V-shape it. He'll bring up the mid bass, add some treble air, and lighten the thickness of the note presentation so it'll be more like the Timeless with more bass slam. The drivers are the same, and there isn't much you can do with the Wu that's not already really good, so I predict it'll be a Timeless tuning for cheaper?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> You are so inline with me that he like to boost mid bass and too safe treble. He mentioned my comments about what I stated about "valley of trap" the dip at 5-7khz sometimes too much, without boost at 6khz, for me that made lower trebles too safe and lost lot of details, but he stated dont have any problem with that, oh well..
> and yeah most of his collabs have treble roll off, I'm not sure if that intentional or just final product caveat from manufacturers.


The problem with this, is that a lot of his collabs are with IEM's that originally had peaks or pronounced treble. This is not the Wu at all. The Wu has one of the more "refined" or polite highs of all those planars (the treble is extended, but not too much, and has natural timbre with a bit of shimmer, but no spikes), so rolling off the treble will not work with the Wu. That would completely blunt the highs, so I think HBB will open it up a bit, and give it more air, to give it the "air" of more details, like the Timeless, while giving it more bass thump and mid bass presence.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> In this case, he's going to V-shape it. He'll bring up the mid bass, add some treble air, and lighten the thickness of the note presentation so it'll be more like the Timeless with more bass slam. The drivers are the same, and there isn't much you can do with the Wu that's not already really good, so I predict it'll be a Timeless tuning for cheaper?



This whole collaboration business, especially when it comes to HBB is just so much BS. He’s not involved in the R&D for these sets. At most he’s selecting some filter material for the nozzle. Are we to believe that some random IEM reviewer is better at “tuning” these than the companies that made them? Come on now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> This whole collaboration business, especially when it comes to HBB is just so much BS. He’s not involved in the R&D for these sets. At most he’s selecting some filter material for the nozzle. Are we to believe that some random IEM reviewer is better at “tuning” these than the companies that made them? Come on now.


Yep. It's a cash in on these reviewer's popularity. They've become celebs on the internet. These are pretty much "influencer" sponsored sets, more than anything thart's an improvement.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> This whole collaboration business, especially when it comes to HBB is just so much BS. He’s not involved in the R&D for these sets. At most he’s selecting some filter material for the nozzle. Are we to believe that some random IEM reviewer is better at “tuning” these than the companies that made them? Come on now.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep. It's a cash in on these reviewer's popularity. They've become celebs on the internet. These are pretty much "influencer" sponsored sets, more than anything thart's an improvement.


I think when something is first made it’s an exploration into the unknown. Like the DUNU SA6 was just what it was way back when it was released. Meaning it was tuned as good as DUNU thought. Then people listen to it for awhile and have some ideas, those ideas are then brought forth and the Ultra was made. Was it a success......yes, I haven’t heard it, but by most accounts it was a better idea (tune) of what arguably was one IEM that was special. 

I have never heard a HBB retune? But it could be of importance when you realize that down the line a new tune may make an IEM better. Though the merchandising of this whole thing is wildly getting out of hand....the sheer amount of collaborations!

Do all the IEMs that are being worked on become magically better or are some a side-grade? What is tuning, as is it always a better tune with these collaborations for all? We do know it’s easier to slightly readjust a tune and have it sell, in contrast to making a whole new IEM, it’s stepping up on the IEMs popularity!


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! For anyone who is also into headphones here, here's my review of Sivga Oriole, their new dynamic driver closed-back headphone priced at $200. Read on to know why I think that it is one of the best VFM packages overall at its price point. Cheers!

*Sivga Oriole*

**​


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep. It's a cash in on these reviewer's popularity. They've become celebs on the internet. These are pretty much "influencer" sponsored sets, more than anything thart's an improvement.


Thankfully the influencers from this hobby don’t translate well to OnlyFans


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Nov 13, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> This whole collaboration business, especially when it comes to HBB is just so much BS. He’s not involved in the R&D for these sets. At most he’s selecting some filter material for the nozzle. Are we to believe that some random IEM reviewer is better at “tuning” these than the companies that made them? Come on now.


And they sucker you into buying two sets if you've already invested in the original. So instead of $50, you spent $100 for the "influencer enhanced PRO version." $100? no. It's $200. etc...The only time this doesn't ring true is if it's a debut set tuned by the reviewer. Otherwise, it's a ploy to get you to double dip.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ALERT! For those of you who have the NiceHCK NX7 mk III and mk IV, or have the mk IV coming in, use the GOLD filter on the mk III, and it breathes new life into them! So I have the black screw filter on the mk IV, and I used the spare gold filter on the mk III, and damn! It controls that treble some while making the bass more thumpy. The thickness of the mids isn't affected any, but the mids are forward if a tad thin on the mk III, but they are focused, with controlled treble and punchy bass. I like it a lot! I removed the blue balanced screw filter from the original MK III.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Yeah I was disappointed to see DUNU taking the step to collab with the SA6 Ultra - I'd assume they'd have sold the quota without any name slapped on it - but I guess from a competitive perspective, they are following the trend. I loved the original SA6 and regret not grabbing the Ultra now - I'm missing a good all BA in my life!


----------



## Animagus

Scuba Devils said:


> Yeah I was disappointed to see DUNU taking the step to collab with the SA6 Ultra - I'd assume they'd have sold the quota without any name slapped on it - but I guess from a competitive perspective, they are following the trend. I loved the original SA6 and regret not grabbing the Ultra now - I'm missing a good all BA in my life!



Try the Moondrop S8 or Softears RSV!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Animagus said:


> Try the Moondrop S8 or Softears RSV!



I've been close to buying the RSV on a few occasions but stayed on the fence due to very conflicting impressions from existing owners! Never considered S8 before, are the shells large? - I can't do large shells!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Scuba Devils said:


> I've been close to buying the RSV on a few occasions but stayed on the fence due to very conflicting impressions from existing owners! Never considered S8 before, are the shells large? - I can't do large shells!



I second his rec for the RSVs. I personally already have my fill of all BA sets, but if I was going to buy another it would definitely be the RSVs. They're so good and in a market full of a lot of similar offerings, they stand out. I have been close to buying them a couple times despite not having any need.


----------



## Carpet

DT600 has cleared customs, I should have them in a couple of days!

Next comes the obsessive "checking for parcels" phase...


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I second his rec for the RSVs. I personally already have my fill of all BA sets, but if I was going to buy another it would definitely be the RSVs. They're so good and in a market full of a lot of similar offerings, they stand out. I have been close to buying them a couple times despite not having any need.


With what do you fill the all-BA slot in your collection?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> With what do you fill the all-BA slot in your collection?



Campfire Andro 2020s and 64 Audio A18s


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Campfire Andro 2020s and 64 Audio A18s


Hidizs MD4 and Andro 2020 here. Quite curious about Symphonium Helios, though I might try to grab something with EST or BCD instead. 

How about single DD? I’m done with Fiio JD7. If there is random money from the sky, I would grab Zen Pro and Softears Twilight. Other than that, nothing interesting so far.


----------



## Eiko (Nov 13, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> This whole collaboration business, especially when it comes to HBB is just so much BS. He’s not involved in the R&D for these sets. At most he’s selecting some filter material for the nozzle. Are we to believe that some random IEM reviewer is better at “tuning” these than the companies that made them? Come on now.


Tuning IEM's is a very subjective thing. What works for one does not work for another, I don't really think there is one specific tuning that everybody likes (I personally don't like Harman, for example), being good at tuning only means you can faithfully reach a specified target. HBB is providing the target (that his followers are interested in) and the marketing via his followers (that the business is interested in), win-win. Who actually tunes the IEM seems irrelevant. So I personally don't see a problem with the collabs (that hopefully have consistent targets), so if you like the target of an influencer, you might be interested in the collab, if you don't like the target, you know right away it's not for you. It's a quick way to judge something. Maybe we'll have "... x Harman" for ease of reference next, lol.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 13, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> I've been close to buying the RSV on a few occasions but stayed on the fence due to very conflicting impressions from existing owners! Never considered S8 before, are the shells large? - I can't do large shells!



S8's shells fit my ears like a CIEM. The shells are fairly small but the nozzles are on the large side. IMO small sized ear tips should work for smaller ear canals. I use medium or large ear tips. Both S8 and RSV are 2 of my favourite IEMs under $1000. They both are reference style sets tuned to Moondrop's VDSF/Harman target. RSV is warmer and more musical with a highly pleasing tonality whereas S8 is the more reference tuned set with technical performance to beat for its price.

Here are my graphs of both. You can compare them with Twilight and other IEMs in my graph comparison tool here. Still have loads of graphs to upload and a lot of IEMs I haven't even gotten to measuring yet but it already has quite a few popular IEMs I've tried or reviewed that you can compare both against.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Eiko said:


> Tuning IEM's is a very subjective thing. What works for one does not work for another, I don't really think there is one specific tuning that everybody likes (I personally don't like Harman, for example), being good at tuning only means you can faithfully reach a specified target. HBB is providing the target (that his followers are interested in) and the marketing via his followers (that the business is interested in), win-win. Who actually tunes the IEM seems irrelevant. So I personally don't see a problem with the collabs (that hopefully have consistent targets), so if you like the target of an influencer, you might be interested in the collab, if you don't like the target, you know right away it's not for you. It's a quick way to judge something. Maybe we'll have "... x Harman" for ease of reference next, lol.



IMHO, the problem is what has been sacrificed to reach whatever target. Harman-inspired IEMs do not sound good, sometimes, not because of the target but because of the dampening applied on them to reach that target (flat-ish dynamic, blurry note attacks, blunt bass, flat soundstage, etc.)

Let’s face it, if I have the charisma to the point that my words can sink or float an IEM like those influencers, I would use my name to get as many collab as possible too, given how fickle the Internet fame is  Personally, I prefer some one with a lot of modding skills like @DynamicEars or Goku or tgx78 or toranku to lead “collab” (interestingly, 3 of them becomes member of the trade already)


----------



## Scuba Devils

Animagus said:


> S8's shells fit my ears like a CIEM. The shells are fairly small but the nozzles are on the large side. IMO small sized ear tips should work for smaller ear canals. I use medium or large ear tips. Both S8 and RSV are 2 of my favourite IEMs under $1000. They both are reference style sets tuned to Moondrop's VDSF/Harman target. RSV is warmer and more musical with a highly pleasing tonality whereas S8 is the more reference tuned set with technical performance to beat for its price.
> 
> Here're are my graphs of both. You can compare them with Twilight and other IEMs in my graph comparison tool here. Still have loads of graphs to upload and a lot of IEMs I haven't even gotten to measuring yet but it already has quite a few popular IEMs I've tried or reviewed that you can compare both against.



Great, thanks for that - it tends to be longer and wide nozzles that cause me a problem, the most recent example being Kublai Khan, a fantastic set but I couldn't use them for more than 30 minutes. No venting tends to be a problem for me also - I adored the Sony IER-M9 for example but often ended up with pressure build and eventually sold them, I'd love something similar to their signature - I know U12T often mentioned as similar but an upgrade for many. S8 sounds of more interest for now with it being more reference tuned, I'll do some reading - cheers.


----------



## Nimweth

Eiko said:


> Tuning IEM's is a very subjective thing. What works for one does not work for another, I don't really think there is one specific tuning that everybody likes (I personally don't like Harman, for example), being good at tuning only means you can faithfully reach a specified target. HBB is providing the target (that his followers are interested in) and the marketing via his followers (that the business is interested in), win-win. Who actually tunes the IEM seems irrelevant. So I personally don't see a problem with the collabs (that hopefully have consistent targets), so if you like the target of an influencer, you might be interested in the collab, if you don't like the target, you know right away it's not for you. It's a quick way to judge something. Maybe we'll have "... x Harman" for ease of reference next, lol.


I don't like Harman either. Too safe.


----------



## Eiko

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, the problem is what has been sacrificed to reach whatever target. Harman-inspired IEMs do not sound good, sometimes, not because of the target but because of the dampening applied on them to reach that target (flat-ish dynamic, blurry note attacks, blunt bass, flat soundstage, etc.)
> 
> Let’s face it, if I have the charisma to the point that my words can sink or float an IEM like those influencers, I would use my name to get as many collab as possible too, given how fickle the Internet fame is  Personally, I prefer some one with a lot of modding skills like @DynamicEars or Goku or tgx78 or toranku to lead “collab” (interestingly, 3 of them becomes member of the trade already)


Sure, I agree that we need independent reviewers to verify that nothing has been lost by reaching the target, I never buy anything blindly. 
But the second point is still dependant on the target, if I don't like the target that the collab is aiming for, it doesn't matter (at least for me personally) how well the tuning is accomplished or how good the technicals are, I simply won't like the IEM.


----------



## WAON303

Just found out that Xenns released a model (In 2020?) called Mangird Six:



(Credit to Trav Wilson from Headphonesty who pointed this out.)

Seems to be ridiculously obscure, even more so than something like the Blon Bluejay/Cardinal.

Xenns also allegedly released a model called Mangird Ten which seems to be a phantom IEM because I've never seen a picture online.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Nimweth said:


> I don't like Harman either. Too safe.



The rise of Harman is interesting. The concept behind it is questionable at best since we know for a fact that every set of ears and every brain hears sound a little differently. Therefore there is no “one size fits all” tuning. Harman, as you note, is kind of the ultimate “safe” tuning. It’s literally engineered to appeal to the lowest common denominator. It doesn’t sound bad. It doesn’t sound awesome. Personally, I tend to prefer sets that deviate from it.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Hidizs MD4 and Andro 2020 here. Quite curious about Symphonium Helios, though I might try to grab something with EST or BCD instead.
> 
> How about single DD? I’m done with Fiio JD7. If there is random money from the sky, I would grab Zen Pro and Softears Twilight. Other than that, nothing interesting so far.



For right now, the only single DD I have is the Tinhifi T3+ which I actually really like. I'm currently researching more premium options like Dita, Acoustune, etc, but I'm in no hurry. I sold my Dita The Answer in July.

I have been wanting to try the Helios, as well. The reviews and comments I have read about it have me intrigued. That said, if I were you I would be looking for something with a good EST implementation since you already have the Andros. The tribrids really can be special if you find one that matches your tastes. The ESTs can do some ridiculous things with treble, space, and resolution for sure.

As for BCD, I don't know if I just haven't found the right one for me, but I wasn't particularly impressed by OG MEST or MEXT. I hear that the BCD stuff is significantly more effective in CIEM form and fit which makes sense, but neither of those models in UIEM version gave me anything I wanted to explore in CIEM. I haven't tried any others, but I'm open to it if not actively looking.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Surf Monkey said:


> Therefore there is no “one size fits all” tuning. Harman, as you note, is kind of the ultimate “safe” tuning. It’s literally engineered to appeal to the lowest common denominator



I don’t know whether you have seen an interview with Sean Olive where they discussed this issue. According to him, they already ran experiments where people have to wear fake silicone ears (think of elf ears   ), but the brain EQ the sound to normal quite quickly. It seems what we hear do not differ that much. What we _want to hear_ is a different topic.

Moreover, only following the overall shape of the curve is insufficient to be “well-tuned”. Careful adjustment, avoiding random peaks and dips, without killing the technical performance are hallmarks of well implemented IEM, at least IMHO.


----------



## Surf Monkey

o0genesis0o said:


> I don’t know whether you have seen an interview with Sean Olive where they discussed this issue. According to him, they already ran experiments where people have to wear fake silicone ears (think of elf ears   ), but the brain EQ the sound to normal quite quickly. It seems what we hear do not differ that much. What we _want to hear_ is a different topic.
> 
> Moreover, only following the overall shape of the curve is insufficient to be “well-tuned”. Careful adjustment, avoiding random peaks and dips, without killing the technical performance are hallmarks of well implemented IEM, at least IMHO.



Agree on all these points. 

I guess that I think, just as a base philosophy, that speakers should be tuned to their inherent strengths, not to some arbitrary “standard.”


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 13, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> The rise of Harman is interesting. The concept behind it is questionable at best since we know for a fact that every set of ears and every brain hears sound a little differently. Therefore there is no “one size fits all” tuning. Harman, as you note, is kind of the ultimate “safe” tuning. It’s literally engineered to appeal to the lowest common denominator. It doesn’t sound bad. It doesn’t sound awesome. Personally, I tend to prefer sets that deviate from it.


Right the Harman isn’t an exact house address, it’s a city somewhere where everyone that goes there has a slightly different experience. There are so many variables to a response graph curve that you can’t possibly say “Oh, this graphs like this, so therefor it sounds like that.”

Reason being is each driver methodology has intrinsic sound tonal characters. With in that often the technicalities are way different, and beyond that the actual balance bass/midrange/treble isn’t always what’s reported in the graphical representation. Also the monkey wrench in this whole thing is often people don’t have firm response curve affinities. Meaning it sounds good on paper to have these luminaries specifically “tune” an IEM which somehow now takes on their illustrious style and character, but do they truly all sound the same? I haven’t heard enough collaborations to answer that, yet I already know (due to the facts of life) that each collaboration (by the same guy) sounds different due to the intrinsic difference in driver sound. While yes, graphs get us very close, there is still enough leeway in the sound to make it a mystery, even after seeing the graph, and knowing the collaborators style.

Then there is the big 5....for starters.

The difference a DAC/Amp makes....
The IEM tips
The fitment
The cable
The neurological effects which vary per person.....etc,etc.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Surf Monkey said:


> I guess that I think, just as a base philosophy, that speakers should be tuned to their inherent strengths, not to some arbitrary “standard.”



You talk like Dunu's chief audio engineer, mate   Wonder if there is anything cool from them before the end of the year.


----------



## saldsald

Eiko said:


> Tuning IEM's is a very subjective thing. What works for one does not work for another, I don't really think there is one specific tuning that everybody likes (I personally don't like Harman, for example), being good at tuning only means you can faithfully reach a specified target. HBB is providing the target (that his followers are interested in) and the marketing via his followers (that the business is interested in), win-win. Who actually tunes the IEM seems irrelevant. So I personally don't see a problem with the collabs (that hopefully have consistent targets), so if you like the target of an influencer, you might be interested in the collab, if you don't like the target, you know right away it's not for you. It's a quick way to judge something. Maybe we'll have "... x Harman" for ease of reference next, lol.


I think it maybe ok for single driver IEMs but for multi-driver sets, such as a DD BAs hybrid, since the BAs usually cannot be reflected on FR graphs (they are measurable and audible), trying to reach some targets by retuning it can be a bad idea and it's crucial to have someone actually knows how to tune IEMs to implement.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> You talk like Dunu's chief audio engineer, mate   Wonder if there is anything cool from them before the end of the year.



I wouldn't be surprised if they let the very successful SA6 Ultra drop be their end of year statement and keep their powder dry to be ready for the new year. It's only 1.5 months away and with the SA6U getting almost universal praise that seems like a good way to end the year on a very high note and set the tone for what comes next. If the launch a new product that flops between now and then, all it does is detract from all the good hype they've created around their brand in the last few days.

That said, it's Dunu so who knows? Part of the charm of the company is that they don't handle business the same way everyone else does.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, the problem is what has been sacrificed to reach whatever target. Harman-inspired IEMs do not sound good, sometimes, not because of the target but because of the dampening applied on them to reach that target (flat-ish dynamic, blurry note attacks, blunt bass, flat soundstage, etc.)
> 
> Let’s face it, if I have the charisma to the point that my words can sink or float an IEM like those influencers, I would use my name to get as many collab as possible too, given how fickle the Internet fame is  Personally, I prefer some one with a lot of modding skills like @DynamicEars or Goku or tgx78 or toranku to lead “collab” (interestingly, 3 of them becomes member of the trade already)


Agree to that harman tuned one does not guarantee a magic due to the ways and means used to reach that curve, dampers/filters etc. Moondrop’s Aria OG has a filter that cause some mid range congestion to my impression in order to hit their harman VDSF curve. 

Those two collaborators did their part, they  spend their time making the database, writing / producing reviews, then they established some fanbase based on their effort, and I’ve tried some of those collab IEMs and did find that was a good one, so yea nothing wrong, but the pace of collab IEM is a bit of a hustle to my impression. It’s faster than I see new Chanel lip balms haha.  I’m not their brand manager, but if I was managing collaborations, I’d limit the exposure to keep brand quality. Right now what I’m seeing is a cheap selling brand names.

It weird that even “already brand established ”  DUNU is following that Tiktok-ish movement. It’s like Nike x Ferrari one I saw back in days.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It weird that even “already brand established ” DUNU is following that Tiktok-ish movement.


Have you seen marketing material of DUNU Kima?   I still don't understand the "CRIZ faction" thing that they keep mentioning.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> With what do you fill the all-BA slot in your collection?


I sold all my all BA sets in a BA bundle last winter. The only two I have left are my dual BA UE700 and Zero Audio Doppio. I'm not a fan of BA sets. The bass sucks no mattewr how much anyone tries to hype it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Have you seen marketing material of DUNU Kima?   I still don't understand the "CRIZ faction" thing that they keep mentioning.


CRIZ FACTION!!!!


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I sold all my all BA sets in a BA bundle last winter. The only two I have left are my dual BA UE700 and Zero Audio Doppio. I'm not a fan of BA sets. The bass sucks no mattewr how much anyone tries to hype it.



different taste here, i kinda prefer all BAs, as i like the more precise/ faster attack and decay.. even my highest rank IEM in my collection is an all BA  

i do enjoy DDs, Planars, and Hybrid too, different flavors for different mood


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> For right now, the only single DD I have is the Tinhifi T3+ which I actually really like. I'm currently researching more premium options like Dita, Acoustune, etc, but I'm in no hurry. I sold my Dita The Answer in July.
> 
> I have been wanting to try the Helios, as well. The reviews and comments I have read about it have me intrigued. That said, if I were you I would be looking for something with a good EST implementation since you already have the Andros. The tribrids really can be special if you find one that matches your tastes. The ESTs can do some ridiculous things with treble, space, and resolution for sure.
> 
> As for BCD, I don't know if I just haven't found the right one for me, but I wasn't particularly impressed by OG MEST or MEXT. I hear that the BCD stuff is significantly more effective in CIEM form and fit which makes sense, but neither of those models in UIEM version gave me anything I wanted to explore in CIEM. I haven't tried any others, but I'm open to it if not actively looking.


I sold my Dita Truth Edition last year too. Never have I been more disappointed in a purchase. Beautifully built and they fit comfortably, but for a $900.00 IEM, the detail retrieval just wasn't there, and I wasn't impressed with the bass either.


----------



## o0genesis0o

chinmie said:


> different taste here, i kinda prefer all BAs, as i like the more precise/ faster attack and decay.. even my highest rank IEM in my collection is an all BA
> 
> i do enjoy DDs, Planars, and Hybrid too, different flavors for different mood



Don't you think that most BA bass loses details in the decay end of the bass notes? You know, the "brrrrmm" part of the sound, such as cello strings or the "texture" of bass guitars. To my ears, most BA except unusual ones like U12t and U6t have that kind of "poof" bass, like you hear a strong, fast punch "poof" and then the bass notes disappear. Maybe that's the "fast" bass that people like   

It's still marvellous how cheap the IEMs have gotten though. Replaceable cable, multi-BA, hybrid, beautiful shells and face plate, thoughtful presentation, leather cases. etc. for a couple hundred dollars or even less.


----------



## Carpet

Another couple of reviews frrom Akros, and an insightful comment on the industry.​

TL DW; nothing to see here and what the F were they thinking?


----------



## Jmop

I’m a fan of Harman as far as the general shape of the upper mid hump goes. If you think I’m getting behind a juicy sub boost and a steep treble roll off then you got the wrong guy.


----------



## saldsald

Truthear HEXA is out:
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...hybird-earphones-with-0-78-2pin-cable-earbuds


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> Don't you think that most BA bass loses details in the decay end of the bass notes? You know, the "brrrrmm" part of the sound, such as cello strings or the "texture" of bass guitars. To my ears, most BA except unusual ones like U12t and U6t have that kind of "poof" bass, like you hear a strong, fast punch "poof" and then the bass notes disappear. Maybe that's the "fast" bass that people like
> 
> It's still marvellous how cheap the IEMs have gotten though. Replaceable cable, multi-BA, hybrid, beautiful shells and face plate, thoughtful presentation, leather cases. etc. for a couple hundred dollars or even less.



i think you described the BA bass exactly, shorter decay of the notes makes it sound more "agile", but for some people that short decay would sound unnatural, especially compared to speakers. most of BAs would be like that, except for some rare ones that i've heard  like the u12t that you mentioned, u18, and M9. those have a longer decay bass, similar to (but not quite) like DD bass. 
for monitoring (and general music listening) i prefer BAs because it's easier to notice the notes, but for movies, gaming, and synth bass heavy music i prefer DDs because it feels better and more enjoyable.


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> CRIZ FACTION!!!!


Okay, so the emphasis for IEMs is trying to look tough while presenting a moron vibe? I can see how that might appeal to some customers (self not included).


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ALERT! For those of you who have the NiceHCK NX7 mk III and mk IV, or have the mk IV coming in, use the GOLD filter on the mk III, and it breathes new life into them! So I have the black screw filter on the mk IV, and I used the spare gold filter on the mk III, and damn! It controls that treble some while making the bass more thumpy. The thickness of the mids isn't affected any, but the mids are forward if a tad thin on the mk III, but they are focused, with controlled treble and punchy bass. I like it a lot! I removed the blue balanced screw filter from the original MK III.


Now you really joking... buying the Mk IV just to get the GOLD (Woaa) filter? 
Nah. 
I know the three filters of the Mk III are 100% identical just the stuffing is different. IIRC red has none and the other two have some magic gravy in it. 

Cheers


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> Truthear HEXA is out:
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...hybird-earphones-with-0-78-2pin-cable-earbuds







So given that an IEM needs to be comfortable enough to wear before you even get the cance to hear it. What's with the corners? Are they trying to cut down the time spent on the CNC machine and then passing on savings to customers? Or is this a design statement so they don't get confused with something like BL-03? A strange approach since "Immitation is the sincerest form of intelectual property theft" is more akin to the mantra of Chinese industry.

(I REALLY need a coffee!)


----------



## JAnonymous5150

saldsald said:


> Truthear HEXA is out:
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...hybird-earphones-with-0-78-2pin-cable-earbuds



Trying too hard to look like Helios. I do actually like the look though. I wonder if they pulled off a decent sound.


----------



## nraymond

Surf Monkey said:


> The rise of Harman is interesting. The concept behind it is questionable at best since we know for a fact that every set of ears and every brain hears sound a little differently. Therefore there is no “one size fits all” tuning. Harman, as you note, is kind of the ultimate “safe” tuning. It’s literally engineered to appeal to the lowest common denominator. It doesn’t sound bad. It doesn’t sound awesome. Personally, I tend to prefer sets that deviate from it.


Researchers and the industry are aware of the limitations of target curves and have been working hard to further the field. A good summary of where things are at was published here by Dr. Sean Olive earlier this year:

http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2022/03/the-perception-and-measurement-of.html

Also keep in mind that if you are listening to music at a different volume than someone else, even with all else being equal (headphones, amps, DACs, ear shape, hearing acuity, head and torso shape and size, etc.), you will be hearing things differently because of the Fletcher-Munson Curve. People who master music typically try to take this into account my mixing their music at the maximum volume they think their listeners will be comfortably listening to the music at:

https://studiodevices.com/fletcher-munson-curve/

People in this forum talk and compare what they think about headphones all the time, but how often do they share what volume they listen to their music at? It's pretty critical to understand what each person is hearing on a given pair of headphones/earphones. (There are some systems that do dynamically apply variable equalization curves at different volume levels to compensate for Fletcher-Munson, such as Apple's Adaptive EQ (Apple AirPods 3rd generation, AirPods Pro, and AirPods Max) and in home theater there is Audyssey Dynamic EQ, but that isn't going to be most discussions here.)

And regarding equalization curves and listener customization based on the physiology, the industry isn't standing still. Sony has "personalized 360 Reality Audio" which involves taking pictures of your ears in the Headphones Connect app with your phone’s camera, upload them to Sony's servers for analysis, and they build a custom EQ profile for you. Apple let's you use the the iPhone’s front-facing TrueDepth camera to scan your ears to create a custom EQ. These solutions will always be superior to any single, general-purpose averaged curve.

With all that said, I think calling the Harman Target Curve "the lowest common denominator" is doing a disservice to all the hard work of researchers such as Sean Olive... there is some confusion in this forum about what the target is really all about, and speak in ways where reach exceeds grasp, so perhaps you are trying to address that in an oblique way?


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 13, 2022)

Carpet said:


> So given that an IEM needs to be comfortable enough to wear before you even get the cance to hear it. What's with the corners? Are they trying to cut down the time spent on the CNC machine and then passing on savings to customers? Or is this a design statement so they don't get confused with something like BL-03? A strange approach since "Immitation is the sincerest form of intelectual property theft" is more akin to the mantra of Chinese industry.
> 
> (I REALLY need a coffee!)



Actually the comfort is really good on the HEXA. I've used it for about 6 hours continuously today without any discomfort (average sized ears). The profile is very small, and on the inner aspect, there are no edges pressing on the concha/auricle of the ear.



JAnonymous5150 said:


> Trying too hard to look like Helios. I do actually like the look though. I wonder if they pulled off a decent sound.



In terms of sound, the Truthear HEXA is neutral with a sub-bass boost. Definitely very different from the usual Harman spam sidegrade tunings.

Note weight is on the slightly thinner side, timbre is natural (despite the BAs) and it is very coherent despite the 3BA + 1DD config. In fact, if I didn't know it was a hybrid setup, I would have thought that this was a single driver set. The DD bass can keep up with the BAs in speed and timbre.

Technically, the HEXA has very good imaging and layering, but as the treble isn't very boosted, it perhaps doesn't have as great sheer resolution as some treble-boosted hybrids. Soundstage is also below average, but it makes up for this intimate soundstage with pinpoint imaging.

The HEXA is sub-bass focused, just slightly north of neutral at the bass, with a small tickle in the sub-bass. There is a mid-bass scoop, so EDM and hip-hop fans best consider alternatives. The mids are neutral, with just a slight boost in the upper mids, nothing fatiguing, but the vocal heads may want vocals a bit more forwards. Treble as described, is very safe and sibliant-free.

The HEXA however, is quite hard to drive for a hybrid. Amplification is recommended, cause without sufficient juice, dynamics sound quite flat.

The isolation is very good, in addition to the aforementioned good ergonomics. In fact, I think it will make an excellent budget stage monitor cause of these properties, plus the neutralish tuning with good technical performance.

The stock cable is quite bad - tangly, thin with microphonics. But no biggie just replacing it with an aftermarket cable. Comes with foam, wide bore silicone and narrow bore silicone tips, a leatherette soft case and a standing waifu called Shiroi.

I'd rate it a 4.5/5 if you like this tuning (neutral with sub-bass boost). Bassheads and those that do not have a more robust source, might wanna look elsewhere. Soundstage is compressed, but the good imaging/layering makes it up somewhat in this aspect.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 13, 2022)

Carpet said:


> So given that an IEM needs to be comfortable enough to wear before you even get the cance to hear it. What's with the corners? Are they trying to cut down the time spent on the CNC machine and then passing on savings to customers? Or is this a design statement so they don't get confused with something like BL-03? A strange approach since "Immitation is the sincerest form of intelectual property theft" is more akin to the mantra of Chinese industry.
> 
> (I REALLY need a coffee!)



You do need a coffee mate. Too cranky  



JAnonymous5150 said:


> Trying too hard to look like Helios. I do actually like the look though. I wonder if they pulled off a decent sound.



Let’s see if I can contact Truthears. I don’t think they even have a website. Otherwise, I’ll try to divert some budget towards this one for review (at this rate, I’ll never be able to save up for another kilobuck )

Edit: maybe not, @baskingshark already done a good review. Not much else to say.


----------



## o0genesis0o

nraymond said:


> People in this forum talk and compare what they think about headphones all the time, but how often do they share what volume they listen to their music at?


Thank you! When looking at the graph, people tend to forget that treble and bass would lift up depending on the listening volume.


----------



## saldsald (Nov 13, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Trying too hard to look like Helios. I do actually like the look though. I wonder if they pulled off a decent sound.


I honestly like the look but that ultra wide nozzle is really not my cup of tea. It makes tip rolling almost impossible as most tips will just block a portion of those holes. It's the exact reason I find my cheaper sets sounding better than my Moondrop Variations.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> So given that an IEM needs to be comfortable enough to wear before you even get the cance to hear it. What's with the corners? Are they trying to cut down the time spent on the CNC machine and then passing on savings to customers? Or is this a design statement so they don't get confused with something like BL-03? A strange approach since "Immitation is the sincerest form of intelectual property theft" is more akin to the mantra of Chinese industry.
> 
> (I REALLY need a coffee!)


I think it has better looking contours on the side facing the ear, the fit probably won't be too bad.


----------



## Carpet

Well for me, the first hurdle for any IEM is comfort. If it feels like I'm ramming a screwdriver or chisel into my ear, I don't care what it sounds like.

Secondly it needs to stay in my ear (without duct tape!). IEMs sitting on my desk or lying on my shoulder usually are lacking in audio fidelity from a listening perspective. Oops fell out again isn't a great feature for enjoying music.

You mayhave noted that the sound coming out of the thing has only just entered into consideration. If it is horrendouly dissonant, it's out. I don't care if you can tell if the conducter is zipping his fly right or left handed. Detail at the cost of listenability is an automatic fail. This will vary depending on which frequencies you are sensitive to, or have dificulty hearing. Sibilance, shoutyness, bloated bass or excessive peaks. Different people will have different triggers.

Natural tone and note weight come next. (bright is okay, but not at the cost of sounding thin and lifeless)

After that soundstage, imaging, seperation and placement of instruments and voices.

Then detail. (Yep, way down the list. Musical beats analytical for me, but that's just one opinion)

I also want it to sound unique. If two sets of IEMs sound identical, then the only use for the second one, is as a backup. Music varies, be it a different recording session. Live vs studio. Other artists providing a different interpretation in a cover version. Different sources or different IEMs. Best is always subjective, but difference gives options.

There is no perfect target that will suit every person listening to every type of music. All you can do is listen to a variety and spend more time with the ones you like. Nobody is wrong when they state their own preference. If you state that you enjoy something. Someone else can contribute, with other options that may also suit your tastes. If they tell you that you are wrong for enjoying something, then they need to take an appendage out of their ear. No it's not an IEM (this metaphor doesn't work for female critics, but you get the idea).

Lastly if anyone disagrees with me, I really don't care. For some reason I find intolerance, somewhat intollerable. YMMV

(more coffee AND music needed)🎶


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 14, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Thank you! When looking at the graph, people tend to forget that treble and bass would lift up depending on the listening volume.


Yeah also, soundstage is bigger when listen louder, smaller when listen quieter, if you crank the volume loud enough, you can have soundstage of void!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> Yeah also, soundstage is bigger when listen louder, smaller when listen quieter, if you crank the volume loud enough, you can have soundstage of void!



That's how you hear? Interesting! I hear less soundstage depth when the volume is too high. In general, louder sounds feel "closer". If everything is loud, then everything is pushed to my face and any perception of depth or layering is gone.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 14, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> That's how you hear? Interesting! I hear less soundstage depth when the volume is too high. In general, louder sounds feel "closer". If everything is loud, then everything is pushed to my face and any perception of depth or layering is gone.


Well depend on what type of signature actually, i prefer neutral iem so if i listen louder, i hear more bass = more depth and more spread out! As for balanced to bass boosted neutral or mild V shape, it sounds closer as you said.
More like it harder to hear layering and separation for me if that iem have a big 2k-4k peak! That's why i haven't buy any harman tuned iem even i like them 
Edit: think about neutral iem as your near-sighted, you can't see layering if you far away from them, so you bring it closer to see, unrelated but pretty understandable


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I sold my Dita Truth Edition last year too. Never have I been more disappointed in a purchase. Beautifully built and they fit comfortably, but for a $900.00 IEM, the detail retrieval just wasn't there, and I wasn't impressed with the bass either.



Totally agree. I had high hopes based on some reviews and the folks who recommended them. Any recs for a sick single DD under $1k?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Actually the comfort is really good on the HEXA. I've used it for about 6 hours continuously today without any discomfort (average sized ears). The profile is very small, and on the inner aspect, there are no edges pressing on the concha/auricle of the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, your impressions kinda make me want to pick one up. They sound like a fun little set.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 14, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Totally agree. I had high hopes based on some reviews and the folks who recommended them. Any recs for a sick single DD under $1k?


JD7. When a dirt-cheap IEM _(okay, very exaggerated. Still AUD $200 so not cheap at all for folks who are not into IEM)_ make me bring the big boy Andromeda out for A/B resolution and soundstage, you know something special is going on. Trying to get the review out this week. There is nothing special or exciting about that set, though. Just the basics done to a very high level.

Have you tried Zen Pro? I was not convinced by its "true" resolution and soundstage depth when I searched for my kilobuck benchmark, but the bass and dynamic of that IEM is something special.


----------



## Scuba Devils

o0genesis0o said:


> JD7. When a dirt-cheap IEM _(okay, very exaggerated. Still AUD $200 so not cheap at all for folks who are not into IEM)_ make me bring the big boy Andromeda out for A/B resolution and soundstage, you know something special is going on. Trying to get the review out this week. There is nothing special or exciting about that set, though. Just the basics done to a very high level.
> 
> Have you tried Zen Pro? I was not convinced by its "true" resolution and soundstage depth when I searched for my kilobuck benchmark, but the bass and dynamic of that IEM is something special.



Yeah I think ZEN PRO is a great shout under $1k - fantastic all-rounder. If isolation not important, I'd personally rate Twilight above it - subjective of course as no doubt some will prefer one over the other. As a 'one and done' under $1k I think ZEN PRO hard to beat.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> JD7. When a dirt-cheap IEM _(okay, very exaggerated. Still AUD $200 so not cheap at all for folks who are not into IEM)_ make me bring the big boy Andromeda out for A/B resolution and soundstage, you know something special is going on. Trying to get the review out this week. There is nothing special or exciting about that set, though. Just the basics done to a very high level.
> 
> Have you tried Zen Pro? I was not convinced by its "true" resolution and soundstage depth when I searched for my kilobuck benchmark, but the bass and dynamic of that IEM is something special.



I have tried the Zen, but not the Zen Pro. My understanding was that it had average technical performance and if I'm paying $900 for an IEM, I expect it to have good technical performance. Obviously, I don't expect a 1DD to have elite resolution like tribids or multi-BA sets, but I have heard single DD sets that have good detail retrieval that just didn't do it for me tuning wise. However, you and @Scuba Devils have me thinking I might need to give them a whirl.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


> Another couple of reviews frrom Akros, and an insightful comment on the industry.​
> 
> TL DW; nothing to see here and what the F were they thinking?



Akros has become my favorite reviewer. The guy also speaks the truth. The disrespect taking place in the IEM space is rampant. I just bought the Wu, and they have a HBB Wu? Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have tried the Zen, but not the Zen Pro. My understanding was that it had average technical performance and if I'm paying $900 for an IEM, I expect it to have good technical performance. Obviously, I don't expect a 1DD to have elite resolution like tribids or multi-BA sets, but I have heard single DD sets that have good detail retrieval that just didn't do it for me tuning wise. However, you and @Scuba Devils have me thinking I might need to give them a whirl.



Not directly related to your question, but any recommendation for very technical set with decent tonality? I'm looking for something around Andro's price but better. Looking at Monarch, but not sure. The reason is I have to dig out the Andromeda for A/B too often nowadays, so I am having my doubt whether Andromeda is still a good benchmark for technical performance   

Speaking of single DD, I do like Final A8000, though that set can sound like a drill in my head sometimes. I also _love_ the IE900 (not the IE600 though). The only reason I didn't touch the IE900 is because I want to stay below AUD $2000.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Not directly related to your question, but any recommendation for very technical set with decent tonality? I'm looking for something around Andro's price but better. Looking at Monarch, but not sure. The reason is I have to dig out the Andromeda for A/B too often nowadays, so I am having my doubt whether Andromeda is still a good benchmark for technical performance
> 
> Speaking of single DD, I do like Final A8000, though that set can sound like a drill in my head sometimes. I also _love_ the IE900 (not the IE600 though). The only reason I didn't touch the IE900 is because I want to stay below AUD $2000.



Monarch would be a great place to look. I love my OG Monarch which is very well done set. Detailed, balanced, smooth EST treble, cohesive tuning...you get the picture. People say MK2 is even better, but I can't get a good fit with them and the fit I do get is literally painful after mere minutes because of how big they are. They OGs were already big, but the MkIIs take it to another level.

If you're willing to look used you can get the OG MEST for under $1k and it certainly has elite resolution. Moondrop S8 is no slouch as resolution goes, but tuning and presentation leave something to be desired for me personally though others really like them. Sony IER-M9 is one I owned for a bit that shouldn't be overlooked. It has great layering and separation too.

I'll probably end up thinking of others I should have included right after I post this, but these came to mind off the top of my head. I'll add that I still very much consider the Andro 2020s to be competitive on this front. I don't find them lacking in comparison to a lot of the "super detailed" sets I have owned and tried. There are more detailed sets,  but at that $1k mark they still hold their own with the best, IMO.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 14, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> Great, thanks for that - it tends to be longer and wide nozzles that cause me a problem, the most recent example being Kublai Khan, a fantastic set but I couldn't use them for more than 30 minutes. No venting tends to be a problem for me also - I adored the Sony IER-M9 for example but often ended up with pressure build and eventually sold them, I'd love something similar to their signature - I know U12T often mentioned as similar but an upgrade for many. S8 sounds of more interest for now with it being more reference tuned, I'll do some reading - cheers.



I highly recommend the U12t, especially at sale/used prices and if ear pressure build up with non-venting IEMs is a concern. 64 Audio's brilliant apex system not only allows a very comfortable wearing experience because of no pressure build up but also allows you to tweak the bass shelf by switching between the 3 different modules - M20 > M15 > MX (in terms of bass shelf gain).

But at times I gravitate more towards Moondrop S8 and RSV when it comes to tonality because I'm a reference-neutral head being an audio engineer/musician and they have a more accurate pinna gain peak and a lower bass shelf, which are more in line with my preferences than U12t's. U12t's bass boost is slightly on the plus side for me even with the M15 module. MX module on the other hand drops the bass shelf substantially.

Oh and as for fit, even the RSV fits me perfectly like a CIEM. I escape the ear pressure build by using ear tips one size smaller which are snug enough but don't create a vacuum.

Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## Jmop

Took one for the team based on measurements. Ladies and gentlemen, Allure is on the way.


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Don't you think that most BA bass loses details in the decay end of the bass notes? You know, the "brrrrmm" part of the sound, such as cello strings or the "texture" of bass guitars. To my ears, most BA except unusual ones like U12t and U6t have that kind of "poof" bass, like you hear a strong, fast punch "poof" and then the bass notes disappear. Maybe that's the "fast" bass that people like
> 
> It's still marvellous how cheap the IEMs have gotten though. Replaceable cable, multi-BA, hybrid, beautiful shells and face plate, thoughtful presentation, leather cases. etc. for a couple hundred dollars or even less.


You have to try Sony M7 / M9 BA bass mate


----------



## Jmop (Nov 14, 2022)

I personally don't mind the unrealistic timbre of some BAs as long as it still has decent PRaT, otherwise it's just lifeless.

Edit: I also listen to a lot of electronic music, so there's that too.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Monarch would be a great place to look. I love my OG Monarch which is very well done set. Detailed, balanced, smooth EST treble, cohesive tuning...you get the picture. People say MK2 is even better, but I can't get a good fit with them and the fit I do get is literally painful after mere minutes because of how big they are. They OGs were already big, but the MkIIs take it to another level.
> 
> If you're willing to look used you can get the OG MEST for under $1k and it certainly has elite resolution. Moondrop S8 is no slouch as resolution goes, but tuning and presentation leave something to be desired for me personally though others really like them. Sony IER-M9 is one I owned for a bit that shouldn't be overlooked. It has great layering and separation too.
> 
> I'll probably end up thinking of others I should have included right after I post this, but these came to mind off the top of my head. I'll add that I still very much consider the Andro 2020s to be competitive on this front. I don't find them lacking in comparison to a lot of the "super detailed" sets I have owned and tried. There are more detailed sets,  but at that $1k mark they still hold their own with the best, IMO.



Thanks mate! Maybe I’ll wait for a demo of EAxEA Gaea and see. Otherwise, Monarch.



Animagus said:


> I highly recommend the U12t, especially at sale/used prices and if ear pressure build up with non-venting IEMs is a concern. 64 Audio's brilliant apex system not only allows a very comfortable wearing experience because of no pressure build up but also allows you to tweak the bass shelf by switching between the 3 different modules - M20 > M15 > MX (in terms of bass shelf gain).



Second the U12t for comfort. I like the fact that U12t has 3 signatures for swapping when I am bored with one. The price is tough to swallow though   



DynamicEars said:


> You have to try Sony M7 / M9 BA bass mate



Will do. You must be the fourth or fifth audio geek asking me to try M9. I wonder what the fuzz is about


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Thanks mate! Maybe I’ll wait for a demo of EAxEA Gaea and see. Otherwise, Monarch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about BA bass, really the sony open BA is similar concept like 64audio TIA system BAs
Moondrop S8 double Sonion BA i rated it 6.5 / 10 even they are fast and accurate with great tuning
Moondrop Kato bass is 7 /10
Hana 2021 bass is 5.5 / 10
Tri Starsea bass is 5.5 / 10
Sony M7 / M9 bass is getting 7.5 / 10 for me, one of the few that reaching pass the 7 score for my picky bass scoring
best bass I've rated is 9.5 / 10 in the Z1R


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> You have to try Sony M7 / M9 BA bass mate





o0genesis0o said:


> Will do. You must be the fourth or fifth audio geek asking me to try M9. I wonder what the fuzz is about



the M9 is where i put my endgame at right now. tuning/feel wise is similar to u12t, with the u12t a bit more engaging overall and thicker on the midbass, but the M9 has "secret sauce" on the staging presentation that i haven't found on any other IEM.

the other IEM that ive tried and love is the bigger brother Z1R, but for a whole different reasons. for overall points including fitting and sound preference, i still prefer M9 as my daily driver 

if you have the chance to try it (the M7 also deserve a try), i would love to hear your thoughts on them


----------



## o0genesis0o

Re: Sony M9: I’m meeting a local Head-fier soon. Hopefully I can audition and measure his M9. Last time he let me listened to Z1R, I never felt so sad when returning an IEM   


Today I learn: DAC/AMP _can_ have a noticeable impact on the soundstage presentation of IEM, more than what I expected. When I sat down to write the JD7 review, I decided to use my trusty Fiio KA3 so that the Topping G5 can “have a rest”. And I was shocked: where is my soundstage depth??? why is the subbass so strong all of the sudden??? 

Yup, it’s the KA3. I don’t know whether Fiio intended to do this, but this dongle is quite bright with forward midrange (thus shallow stage) and punchy at the same time. If you want soundstage and feel that your stage is too shallow, and if you are using KA3, that might be the culprit. 

I guess KA3 is no longer ”trusty” to me.


----------



## yaps66

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I have tried the Zen, but not the Zen Pro. My understanding was that it had average technical performance and if I'm paying $900 for an IEM, I expect it to have good technical performance. Obviously, I don't expect a 1DD to have elite resolution like tribids or multi-BA sets, but I have heard single DD sets that have good detail retrieval that just didn't do it for me tuning wise. However, you and @Scuba Devils have me thinking I might need to give them a whirl.


I agree with both @o0genesis0o and @Scuba Devils and can recommend the Zen Pro.  I have never heard the Zen myself but from all the reviews I have read, the Zen Pro pretty much addressed the criticisms of the Zen and in a good way.  The Zen Pro has great technical performance and is such a coherent iem.  Pretty good resolution too!


----------



## Kris77

baskingshark said:


> Actually the comfort is really good on the HEXA. I've used it for about 6 hours continuously today without any discomfort (average sized ears). The profile is very small, and on the inner aspect, there are no edges pressing on the concha/auricle of the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are the Truthear HEXAs better than the Reecho SG-01 OVAs (which I am very happy with)? Or is there no point in bothering?


----------



## Scuba Devils

yaps66 said:


> I agree with both @o0genesis0o and @Scuba Devils and can recommend the Zen Pro.  I have never heard the Zen myself but from all the reviews I have read, the Zen Pro pretty much addressed the criticisms of the Zen and in a good way.  The Zen Pro has great technical performance and is such a coherent iem.  Pretty good resolution too!



Yes I found the Pro a bit upgrade on the OG.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Re: Sony M9: I’m meeting a local Head-fier soon. Hopefully I can audition and measure his M9. Last time he let me listened to Z1R, I never felt so sad when returning an IEM
> 
> 
> Today I learn: DAC/AMP _can_ have a noticeable impact on the soundstage presentation of IEM, more than what I expected. When I sat down to write the JD7 review, I decided to use my trusty Fiio KA3 so that the Topping G5 can “have a rest”. And I was shocked: where is my soundstage depth??? why is the subbass so strong all of the sudden???
> ...


i used to use Dragonfly black who are pretty damn good for the price BUT the soundstage or positioning is very much of left and right.
and its very jarring when you used it for things like gaming. one dude steps sound is either on the left or the right, no center image or proper transitioning.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> Re: Sony M9: I’m meeting a local Head-fier soon. Hopefully I can audition and measure his M9. Last time he let me listened to Z1R, I never felt so sad when returning an IEM
> 
> 
> Today I learn: DAC/AMP _can_ have a noticeable impact on the soundstage presentation of IEM, more than what I expected. When I sat down to write the JD7 review, I decided to use my trusty Fiio KA3 so that the Topping G5 can “have a rest”. And I was shocked: where is my soundstage depth??? why is the subbass so strong all of the sudden???
> ...



The Sony M9 is my current end game (well I bought mine second hand at slightly below $500 USD). And even though the M9 is around 4 years since release, I think it can compete with modern day TOTL models. 

The M9, even though it is a pure BA, has a very natural timbre. Warm neutral, very organic and non-fatiguing. Also has superb layering/imaging and soundstage. I use it for stage monitoring and critical listening, and have since sold all my pure BA sets away. The BA bass of the M9 won't rumble and move air as much as a DD bass, but is is tight and fast and well textured.




Kris77 said:


> Are the Truthear HEXAs better than the Reecho SG-01 OVAs (which I am very happy with)? Or is there no point in bothering?



I haven't tried the SG-01 OVAs. But FWIW, the special thing about the HEXA is the neutral with sub-bass boost tonality. This kind of tuning is rarely seen at the budget segment. And if you add in the good technicalities, timbre, fit and isolation, I think it does most areas well, and isn't a typical sidegrade of one-trick pony.


----------



## chinmie (Nov 14, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The Sony M9 is my current end game







bonus photo for all M9 gang!


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


>



Wow @$*)(!&@*(#&!(@#@!!!?

Is that 4 Sony M9s in your collection!? How many kidneys did you sell away for this? (BTW the kidneys are not as important as audio nirvana and eargasm achieved here).


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Wow @$*)(!&@*(#&!(@#@!!!?
> 
> Is that 4 Sony M9s in your collection!? How many kidneys did you sell away for this? (BTW the kidneys are not as important as audio nirvana and eargasm achieved here).



naah, just one of them   
I have an audio group that have frequent meets, and four of our members have one


----------



## saldsald

XuanWu vs the Celest, similar but quite different driver. Looks like a full plastic shell so this one should probably be quite budget friendly.


----------



## freelancr

Jmop said:


> Allure is on the way.


The Allure is among my favorite single DDs. This set made me realize why I like certain single DD IEMs more than others: It's the 10 kHz dip! The higher the 10 kHz SPL the more likely I am to like the IEM. This is not the sole factor for sounding good to my ears but a strong one.
I checked all my favorites and compared to my less liked sets and surprise here is how it looks.

*Sets I like a lot*. All have a rather high/stable 10kHz SPL or weak dip:  

Allure




JQ 4U (non pro)



Tri HBB Kai




*Not so liked single DD IEMs*, strong dip:

Aria




Heartmirror Pro




Blon A8 Prometheus


----------



## Tzennn

freelancr said:


> The Allure is among my favorite single DDs. This set made me realize why I like certain single DD IEMs more than others: It's the 10 kHz dip! The higher the 10 kHz SPL the more likely I am to like the IEM. This is not the sole factor for sounding good to my ears but a strong one.
> I checked all my favorites and compared to my less liked sets and surprise here is how it looks.
> 
> *Sets I like a lot*. All have a rather high/stable 10kHz SPL or weak dip:
> ...


As someone with tinnitus around 10khz, i can't relate!
Translate: with moderate amount of 10khz i will hear much more than that --> sibilance, only the dip or the super peak can cure it.


----------



## Jmop (Nov 14, 2022)

freelancr said:


> The Allure is among my favorite single DDs. This set made me realize why I like certain single DD IEMs more than others: It's the 10 kHz dip! The higher the 10 kHz SPL the more likely I am to like the IEM. This is not the sole factor for sounding good to my ears but a strong one.
> I checked all my favorites and compared to my less liked sets and surprise here is how it looks.
> 
> *Sets I like a lot*. All have a rather high/stable 10kHz SPL or weak dip:
> ...


Same, and the treble spike after the dip is no help either, it just sounds detached and lacking resolution. The JQ measurements aren’t too shabby but the Kai drops off a bit rapidly post 10k for my taste.


----------



## lushmelody

freelancr said:


> The Allure is among my favorite single DDs. This set made me realize why I like certain single DD IEMs more than others: It's the 10 kHz dip! The higher the 10 kHz SPL the more likely I am to like the IEM. This is not the sole factor for sounding good to my ears but a strong one.
> I checked all my favorites and compared to my less liked sets and surprise here is how it looks.
> 
> *Sets I like a lot*. All have a rather high/stable 10kHz SPL or weak dip:
> ...


The ~air~ killing dip. Everyone complained chi-fi was sibilant, then they did homework and now most sets contain 6k and 10k dips. 

Aw, but the resolution lost! Indeed. But the so desired "sonic comfort" is there. It all depends if you are a long or short session listener.

If you like organic sound but still want so much more technicalities is only spending more to get it, unfortunately. Better and/or more drivers will squeeze a bit more of a less trebly tuning, but the price rises too much very easily.

Anyway, I like the Dunu Talos concept. It has both tuning "philosophies" in one. You can have a long listening or that detailed and fatiguing 10 minutes hearing all details lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 14, 2022)

saldsald said:


> Truthear HEXA is out:
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...hybird-earphones-with-0-78-2pin-cable-earbuds


The graph Looks nice, that 3khz pinna gain peak fits with my 3054hz spot, I may try depending on the BA quality.,. Any info on BA?
 I recall HeyGear is moon drops OEM for shells of the Blessing series. So that's a good sign of housing quality. The shell design is almost the Variation, so I guess the fit would work great for me as well.

Maybe that's gonna be a budget-Dusk with LCP DD.

P.S. nvm I ordered. Looking forward to comparing with B2 and Variations.　My brain forced my fingers not to order the one with the acrylic stand, the VIRGO, but my my finger had independent wisdom...


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> The graph Looks nice, that 3khz pinna gain peak fits with my 3054hz spot, I may try depending on the BA quality.,. Any info on BA?
> I recall HeyGear is moon drops OEM for shells of the Blessing series. So that's a good sign of housing quality. The shell design is almost the Variation, so I guess the fit would work great for me as well.
> 
> Maybe that's gonna be a budget-Dusk with LCP DD.
> ...


Yeah, it mimics Blessing 2 formula for way less


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Yeah, it mimics Blessing 2 formula for way less


Cool! Is this truthear, the HeyGear's original brand?


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Cool! Is this truthear, the HeyGear's original brand?


I dunno. It may be. Their marketing is a cost effective brand and it seems every new product is well planned and probably tier benchmarks


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 14, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> I dunno. It may be. Their marketing is a cost effective brand and it seems every new product is well planned and probably tier benchmarks


$80USD for this quality IEM maybe a new tier benchmark.

I can speculate the logo and naming HEXA does tell some story for HeygGears and Truthear. Especially the logo is 180 degree rotated and skewed one of HeyGears’s logo, translates into “back side of heygear”


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 14, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Actually the comfort is really good on the HEXA. I've used it for about 6 hours continuously today without any discomfort (average sized ears). The profile is very small, and on the inner aspect, there are no edges pressing on the concha/auricle of the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Pretty much a summary of HEXA. That impression is exactly what I felt from Dusk, less the bass part because of rather slow response of Dusk’s paper dome DD.
So it sounds like Dusk with added bass speed quality less some upper-end detail retrieval and soundstage.  Cool! Sound like a keeper for J-pop genre. 

I see, Yume siblings may face a direct competition with HEXA. It’s less than a half price of Yume II.. both has full-resin filled solid shell, and both tuned alike. 

Didn’t expect blessing 3 to come in like a hummer H2 shaped rectangular form😂


----------



## wdelta06

DynamicEars said:


> Talking about BA bass, really the sony open BA is similar concept like 64audio TIA system BAs
> Moondrop S8 double Sonion BA i rated it 6.5 / 10 even they are fast and accurate with great tuning
> Moondrop Kato bass is 7 /10
> Hana 2021 bass is 5.5 / 10
> ...


The Kato has bass...?
New Hana 2021 (Lil bro to Oxygen) bass is less than Kato...?
Starsea bass is less than Kato...?

Wow, my hearing must be irreparably damaged because Kato always struck me as very bright leaning. Oxygen and Hana 2021 were my bass twins.

My bassiest (and most musical) in the flock now are Serial, Vortex, & EST50 (ISN/Penon house sound).

Such a wonderfully wide spectrum of hearing profiles amongst the auditory congregation (Can I get an, Amen!).


----------



## o0genesis0o

wdelta06 said:


> The Kato has bass...?
> New Hana 2021 (Lil bro to Oxygen) bass is less than Kato...?
> Starsea bass is less than Kato...?
> 
> ...



Maybe bass quality, not quantity he is talking about. Fit and ear tips might also contribute. I think KATO comes with the spring tips. Those tend to roll off the bass, at least to my ears. 

People talk about different thing when they mention “bass” as well. For example, Sony’s XB stuffs have a lot of boom boom and “umm ummm” sound, whilst “audiophile” bass might be no “boom boom” but a lot of deep rumble. 

I’m also puzzled how @DynamicEars rate KATO so highly in terms of bass quality, given its reputation of pillowy bass. To be fair, I have yet to hear a Moondrop with above average bass quality (haven’t heard Variations, so drop your pitchfolks, folks   )


----------



## JAnonymous5150

yaps66 said:


> I agree with both @o0genesis0o and @Scuba Devils and can recommend the Zen Pro.  I have never heard the Zen myself but from all the reviews I have read, the Zen Pro pretty much addressed the criticisms of the Zen and in a good way.  The Zen Pro has great technical performance and is such a coherent iem.  Pretty good resolution too!



Somehow I overlooked that you posted this to me, yaps. Knowing how similarly we view/hear some other things makes me think the Zen Pro is now a must try for me. Thanks, bro!


----------



## DynamicEars (Nov 14, 2022)

wdelta06 said:


> The Kato has bass...?
> New Hana 2021 (Lil bro to Oxygen) bass is less than Kato...?
> Starsea bass is less than Kato...?
> 
> ...



Should have mentioned earlier, its all about quality not just quantity, my bad. Even my Z1R actually dont have that big quantity, but they are very impactful.
I have H40 too, big and bold bass, rate it 6.5 / 10 for the bass quality.
Some of the bass have very boosted sub bass, but really bleed in the mid bass area, yet not as impactful as others. My criteria for good bass is clean bass shelf, have great impact, great texture, can go deep on low extension, not overwhelming boosted only, or linear from 300 hz up that made 100hz more than +5db (100hz-300hz are danger dirty area for me)


o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe bass quality, not quantity he is talking about. Fit and ear tips might also contribute. I think KATO comes with the spring tips. Those tend to roll off the bass, at least to my ears.
> 
> People talk about different thing when they mention “bass” as well. For example, Sony’s XB stuffs have a lot of boom boom and “umm ummm” sound, whilst “audiophile” bass might be no “boom boom” but a lot of deep rumble.
> 
> I’m also puzzled how @DynamicEars rate KATO so highly in terms of bass quality, given its reputation of pillowy bass. To be fair, I have yet to hear a Moondrop with above average bass quality (haven’t heard Variations, so drop your pitchfolks, folks   )


Yes you are absolutely right, I give score for the quality not quantity. About KATO, from my review session listening, they can go deep and rigid, with great texture with passable impact. I bought the KATO together with hana, FD5 etc to compare entry level midfi single DD, and found the KATO for the best quality bass for the quality, impact and texture and depth. They may be have lowest quantity among the rest but have more impact (moving air), along with EX800ST.
Hana bass I can't accept since they sounded like bloated air with bad airflow (i even open the filter to make sure because I assumed because of the bad damper) but taking out filter can't help much. The DD on New Hana is more towards tactile types, fast, great control on mid bass and have great technicalities on higher end points, think like CRA if come out in budget level, but the bass attack is blunted and cant reach the same depth as KATO does. meanwhile the KATO is like XUN driver as oppose to thin driver on CRA, more impactful and weighty.
And eartips, SpinFit W1 is great for KATO, the moondrop Spring is more peaky on 4-6khz and have lighter bass.


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> Should have mentioned earlier, its all about quality not just quantity, my bad. Even my Z1R actually dont have that big quantity, but they are very impactful.
> I have H40 too, big and bold bass, rate it 6.5 / 10 for the bass quality.
> Some of the bass have very boosted sub bass, but really bleed in the mid bass area, yet not as impactful as others. My criteria for good bass is clean bass shelf, have great impact, great texture, can go deep on low extension, not overwhelming boosted only, or linear from 300 hz up that made 100hz more than +5db (100hz-300hz are danger dirty area for me)
> 
> ...


Have you tried Dunu Falcon? I haven’t but I‘ve always wonder how the ECLIPSE driver scale down to mid-fi level.


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Have you tried Dunu Falcon? I haven’t but I‘ve always wonder how the ECLIPSE driver scale down to mid-fi level.



Nope as they are more mid bass focus so I skip them (not intend to buy but will happily try if I got chance to)


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Have you tried Dunu Falcon? I haven’t but I‘ve always wonder how the ECLIPSE driver scale down to mid-fi level.


The Vernus's bass sounds impressive with very good authority and tactility, it's a far cry from the mediocre DD used in the Starfield and B2 Dusk.

Part of this is probably baked into the mid bass emphasis but impressive nonetheless.

Probably the best bass I've heard on any IEM to date.

I'd love to get one of the big bass bois next year.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

How i'm enjoying the NX7 mk IV. The thickened mids and the deeper bass is so much fun. The BE plated dual DD has more rumble and sub bass than the MK III, so for my hip hop, pop, and bass driven music, it's just so enjoyable. More excited sound than before and that's welcomed.


----------



## baskingshark

KBEAR Qinglong:


Price and driver type to be confirmed.

Qinglong refers to a Chinese dragon god, the Azure Dragon: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azure_Dragon

Indeed, it seems now CHIFI are rushing to name their IEMs after Chinese legendary figures, spirits or deities eg Black Tortoise Xuan Wu and the Gumiho nine-tailed fox.









https://www.facebook.com/kbearoffic...3fTSz9p2hzY7tnssWoXfudR2YvoTUnFLvpmgVRx9f53nl


----------



## gadgetgod

New earphone day!!




Impressions and unboxing soon!!


----------



## DynamicEars

gadgetgod said:


> New earphone day!!
> 
> 
> Impressions and unboxing soon!!


Now this is interesting.. eagerly waiting for impressions


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 15, 2022)

Tangzu Audio Wan'Er Graph via IEC711 coupler:





Listening impressions to follow.


----------



## pevinkarker

Tanchim Space (dual cs43131 chip)

(from their facebook page)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 15, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe bass quality, not quantity he is talking about. Fit and ear tips might also contribute. I think KATO comes with the spring tips. Those tend to roll off the bass, at least to my ears.
> 
> People talk about different thing when they mention “bass” as well. For example, Sony’s XB stuffs have a lot of boom boom and “umm ummm” sound, whilst “audiophile” bass might be no “boom boom” but a lot of deep rumble.
> 
> I’m also puzzled how @DynamicEars rate KATO so highly in terms of bass quality, given its reputation of pillowy bass. To be fair, I have yet to hear a Moondrop with above average bass quality (haven’t heard Variations, so drop your pitchfolks, folks   )


Yea if bass quality the score makes sense. I’d add Variations/Aria’s bass quality par with Kato too, while Kato has significantly better resolving capability as a single DD over Aria, and due to it’s more V tuning, it may sound brighter than Variations depending on listerns 6khz sensitivity.  The pure resolutions will end with sonion EST equipped Variations, as whenever crash symbals splashes, the scattering piece of sound diffused very smoothly vs single DD’s rather straight forward expression.

Dunu’s SA6 got vented Sonion BA, which to my knowledge reproduces best BA bass, in terms of bass transient response.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> New earphone day!!
> 
> 
> Impressions and unboxing soon!!


The shell of Yume II is so exquisite, See Audio really got some good sense making the outlook of IEMs IMO. I feel Yume II got  the outlook better than some kilobuck IEMs. And that’s very very important to sell to mass market. See Audio got a good sense of business.  Sometime when I see the price tag of an IEM, then followed by rather $3 USD cheap plastic-ish outlook, first impression as a piece of craft product starts to tone down.  Moondrop and See Audio especially for housing shells got good sense. 

By the way, Could you compare the bass floor with RSV? I found my Yume OG’s bass floor too subtle, hopefully Yume II got little kick.


----------



## Bitsir

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How i'm enjoying the NX7 mk IV. The thickened mids and the deeper bass is so much fun. The BE plated dual DD has more rumble and sub bass than the MK III, so for my hip hop, pop, and bass driven music, it's just so enjoyable. More excited sound than before and that's welcomed.


The only thing trippin' me up about the NX7 Mk4 is that they haven't improved much at all, if any, on the cramped stage. It is quite noticable how narrow the stage is, annoyingly so. Not the most immersive listen unfortunately. Some speculated that it's due to cramming 7 drivers in such a small shell. Has to be it, shell is miniscule considering.


----------



## ericf (Nov 15, 2022)

This is what HBB says about the new collab with Tangzu: Link


----------



## wdelta06

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe bass quality, not quantity he is talking about. Fit and ear tips might also contribute. I think KATO comes with the spring tips. Those tend to roll off the bass, at least to my ears.
> 
> People talk about different thing when they mention “bass” as well. For example, Sony’s XB stuffs have a lot of boom boom and “umm ummm” sound, whilst “audiophile” bass might be no “boom boom” but a lot of deep rumble.
> 
> I’m also puzzled how @DynamicEars rate KATO so highly in terms of bass quality, given its reputation of pillowy bass. To be fair, I have yet to hear a Moondrop with above average bass quality (haven’t heard Variations, so drop your pitchfolks, folks   )


Gotcha... I had to swap filters on kato because the treble was more than I could comfortably listen to for 30 minutes at a time.

Probably why I couldn't fully appreciate them & why it was so easy for me to disregard any of their bass qualities.

[Tinnitus & old vet battle damaged hearing definitely don't help...]

I'll give them another listen here shortly (they been outta my daily rotation for a long while).

Hope I can gain a different perspective on the kato (still ❤️ my first bass twins, oxygen & new hana 2021!)


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> The shell of Yume II is so exquisite, See Audio really got some good sense making the outlook of IEMs IMO. I feel Yume II got  the outlook better than some kilobuck IEMs. And that’s very very important to sell to mass market. See Audio got a good sense of business.  Sometime when I see the price tag of an IEM, then followed by rather $3 USD cheap plastic-ish outlook, first impression as a piece of craft product starts to tone down.  Moondrop and See Audio especially for housing shells got good sense.
> 
> By the way, Could you compare the bass floor with RSV? I found my Yume OG’s bass floor too subtle, hopefully Yume II got little kick.


Surely the Yume II has got more kick to it in the lower end. I would still say RSV has thicker bass, Yume II is more of a neutral-ish kinda bass but with a good kick. The slam won't be very hard, but it is very precise and accurate.


----------



## gadgetgod

BTW guys, posted my unboxing and short impressions on the Yume II on my YT. Forgive me for my bad English and pronunciation. The audio was a little troubling today too as I shot the video at a friend's terrace lol.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> KBEAR Qinglong:
> 
> 
> Price and driver type to be confirmed.


You do realize that when I quickly scanned over this I read it as
 "KBEAR Ongoing: Price and driver type to be confirmed."

Then thought "Bloody typical!"


----------



## Bitsir

gadgetgod said:


> BTW guys, posted my unboxing and short impressions on the Yume II on my YT. Forgive me for my bad English and pronunciation. The audio was a little troubling today too as I shot the video at a friend's terrace lol.



Thanks for your effort. Your videos are a bit hard to get through due to audio and pronunciation, not trying to beat you down just sharing my honest & constructive (hopefully) thoughts. I'm Swedish but I can force a pretty good, clear but neutral american accent if I really try! So if you're worried about how well you are coming across, maybe try that?


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 15, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Akros has become my favorite reviewer. The guy also speaks the truth. The disrespect taking place in the IEM space is rampant. I just bought the Wu, and they have a HBB Wu? Absolutely ridiculous.



Agree. He’s probably the most even handed reviewer around. You can tell when he’s genuinely enthusiastic about a set, not just blowing marketing smoke, and he pulls no punches when it comes to sets that have problems or aren’t all they could be.


----------



## Jmop

On another note, Shanling’s M3 Ultra might be something to look out for. Advertised at 14.5 hours in balanced, so I think it’s fair to assume that it will hit at least 10.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 15, 2022)

Bitsir said:


> The only thing trippin' me up about the NX7 Mk4 is that they haven't improved much at all, if any, on the cramped stage. It is quite noticable how narrow the stage is, annoyingly so. Not the most immersive listen unfortunately. Some speculated that it's due to cramming 7 drivers in such a small shell. Has to be it, shell is miniscule considering.



Interesting. Maybe it’s an ear shape or tip choice thing? Because I find the stage on the MK4 to be reasonably large. Not huge but not cramped either. The imaging is very precise and the impression of “sonic walls” is pretty minimal for me.

For reference I’m running these on the stock cable, black nozzle filter, with Moondrop Spring Tips, single ended, through either a FIIO BTR7 wired to my iPhone 14PM or a HiBy R6 2020 playing Apple Music Hi-Res Lossless. I’m usually around 20-24 volume wise on the BRT7. A few clicks louder on the R6, which has a slightly cooler output.


----------



## gadgetgod

Bitsir said:


> Thanks for your effort. Your videos are a bit hard to get through due to audio and pronunciation, not trying to beat you down just sharing my honest & constructive (hopefully) thoughts. I'm Swedish but I can force a pretty good, clear but neutral american accent if I really try! So if you're worried about how well you are coming across, maybe try that?


yeah man, I need to work a lot on my pronunciation and audio front. I will surely try to improve man!! Thanks for your kind words and honest feedback. Actually, my PC also went dead I am doing all the editing work on a new software(that I am not familiar with).


----------



## Surf Monkey

ericf said:


> This is what HBB says about the new collab with Tangzu: Link



Interesting. These are far more substantial changes than the typical collaboration. The comment about “swapped in a new planar driver” is concerning to me. In fact the changes listed are so comprehensive that it could sound like a completely different set, 

I like the original Wu a lot. I’ll be interested to see how these new ones graph and how they compare to the OG.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

gadgetgod said:


> yeah man, I need to work a lot on my pronunciation and audio front. I will surely try to improve man!! Thanks for your kind words and honest feedback. Actually, my PC also went dead I am doing all the editing work on a new software(that I am not familiar with).



FWIW, I'm an American and I thought you were easy enough to understand. Of course there's room for improvement, but it wasn't as bad as you seem to think and it certainly wasn't as bad as many others I've seen. The audio quality didn't help you out, but you already know that. That said, I really appreciate you going through the effort to put this together to share with us. Thanks bro!


----------



## gadgetgod

JAnonymous5150 said:


> FWIW, I'm an American and I thought you were easy enough to understand. Of course there's room for improvement, but it wasn't as bad as you seem to think and it certainly wasn't as bad as many others I've seen. The audio quality didn't help you out, but you already know that. That said, I really appreciate you going through the effort to put this together to share with us. Thanks bro!


Thanks a lot for your kind words man!!


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> FWIW, I'm an American and I thought you were easy enough to understand. Of course there's room for improvement, but it wasn't as bad as you seem to think and it certainly wasn't as bad as many others I've seen. The audio quality didn't help you out, but you already know that. That said, I really appreciate you going through the effort to put this together to share with us. Thanks bro!



Totally. It’s always difficult working in a non-native language. I’m a reasonably competent French speaker, but I’m always second guessing my pronunciation. 

@gadgetgod : Your English is quite good. I had no problem understanding you.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting. These are far more substantial changes than the typical collaboration. The comment about “swapped in a new planar driver” is concerning to me. In fact the changes listed are so comprehensive that it could sound like a completely different set,
> 
> I like the original Wu a lot. I’ll be interested to see how these new ones graph and how they compare to the OG.


Same thought here. Considering he originally touted Wu as the best tuned planar, why screw around with it? Unless perhaps, it already sells well and royalties from a branded colab will be more substantial. Colour me cynical, but that was not an IEM that needed a retune.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> Same thought here. Considering he originally touted Wu as the best tuned planar, why screw around with it? Unless perhaps, it already sells well and royalties from a branded colab will be more substantial. Colour me cynical, but that was not an IEM that needed a retune.



Exactly. Why “fix” what ain’t broken? Makes no sense. My initial reaction is that they actually have a completely new planar set that they could have launched under a different name… but decided to call Wu II HBB to try and drive increased sales. We’ll need them to be in the wild before any real assessments can be made.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Surf Monkey said:


> Totally. It’s always difficult working in a non-native language. I’m a reasonably competent French speaker, but I’m always second guessing my pronunciation.
> 
> @gadgetgod : Your English is quite good. I had no problem understanding you.



Same here. As far as vocabulary goes I'm fluent in a couple non-native languages, but I know I have plenty of work to do on my accents. Arabic is particularly difficult for me to get right.


----------



## gadgetgod

Surf Monkey said:


> Totally. It’s always difficult working in a non-native language. I’m a reasonably competent French speaker, but I’m always second guessing my pronunciation.
> 
> @gadgetgod : Your English is quite good. I had no problem understanding you.


Thanks a lot man!! But i personally feel there is room for improvement, I am sure it will come with me doing more and more stuff.


----------



## Carpet

Another Akros review, Penon Fan2 this time.​


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> BTW guys, posted my unboxing and short impressions on the Yume II on my YT. Forgive me for my bad English and pronunciation. The audio was a little troubling today too as I shot the video at a friend's terrace lol.




Nice video mate! No problem with pronunciation to me, but the street noise could be improved. 

On an unrelated note, you look different from my imagination. I've always imagined you as a lanky Indian lad


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends my review of the TRN ST5 for anyone interested.
A nice surprise and excellent value for money.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st5-hybrid-universal-iem.26032/review/29571/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Bitsir said:


> The only thing trippin' me up about the NX7 Mk4 is that they haven't improved much at all, if any, on the cramped stage. It is quite noticable how narrow the stage is, annoyingly so. Not the most immersive listen unfortunately. Some speculated that it's due to cramming 7 drivers in such a small shell. Has to be it, shell is miniscule considering.


Oh the stage is improved. Every so incremental, but it's still there compared to the mk III. Now i'm not one for being a stickler for expansive stage. I'm more for immersive experience, but A?B, you can tell the stage is wider on the mk IV, but no, they are not like listening to the Wu or the Salnotes Zero. Not even close.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> Interesting. These are far more substantial changes than the typical collaboration. The comment about “swapped in a new planar driver” is concerning to me. In fact the changes listed are so comprehensive that it could sound like a completely different set,
> 
> I like the original Wu a lot. I’ll be interested to see how these new ones graph and how they compare to the OG.


That's because it is a NEW IEM. When you change everything about the original, including the driver, it's not related anymore except in name only. There is no shared DNA, so it's like calling your adopted relative a brother. In name only. Just call them the Tangzu Hey Day and you'll be more in line with what it is. It's not a Wu.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 15, 2022)

Its been a month or so, but KZ stated that they have revised their Planar driver and will be sold in, KZ PR1 Pro.
Extra info on KZ PR1 Pro, from kz rep in discord



> Here is more details about upcoming KZ PR1 PRO.
> From PR1 (Balanced/HIFI edition) to PR1 PRO , here are the upgrade points :
> 
> a.) The faceplate color will be different , the last version is matt silver color, the new version will be glossy shiny silver color.
> ...



tl;dr, new cosmetic+cable+eartips, revised driver, reduced bass and treble, increased 1khz
(50% discount if you have bought Pla13 or previous PR1 in KZ official store. apparently will be available later today and sold in higher price than standard PR1 due to upgraded acc)


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 16, 2022)

NX7 MK4 note:

After examining the tuning nozzle ends it’s evident that the red one has no filter material in it, the gold has a thin filter and the black has a thicker filter.

I’ve switched to the red for now. I’m really not hearing any limitation to the sound stage. I’ve been switching back and forth between the NX7 MK4 and the Penon Fan 2. Both have similarly large stages. The NX7 MK4 _may_ sound smaller to some due to the elevated sub bass compared to the Fan. The bass on the NX7 MK4 can draw your attention back in.

Regardless, after ample run in I think this is a fantastic set. Addicting. It’s V shaped but crisp and clear across all the frequencies. Nothing sounds recessed. They’re cheap too. I hope more people try them. They’re really good and a massive bargain IMO.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> NX7 MK4 note:
> 
> After examining the tuning nozzle ends it’s evident that the red one has no filter material in it, the gold has a thin filter and the black has a thicker filter.
> 
> ...



Totally agree. 100%.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-ava-tws-universal-iem.26119/reviews#review-29573


----------



## lgcubana

ChrisOc said:


> Welcome to the club, the Starlights are an unsung hero! Good choice in my books.
> 
> I look forward to your impressions!


Posted my findings over on the Tri sub: link


----------



## Bitsir

Surf Monkey said:


> NX7 MK4 note:
> 
> After examining the tuning nozzle ends it’s evident that the red one has no filter material in it, the gold has a thin filter and the black has a thicker filter.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm spoiled by the ISN H50 which has an extremely wide and en enveloping stage. That's a $295 set though, but still. I have definitely heard better stage dimensions at half the price of the NX7 MK4. It's still a great set however, we agree there 👍🏻


----------



## ChrisOc

lgcubana said:


> Posted my findings over on the Tri sub: link


...and highly informative findings they were too. Good to hear you like the TRI Starlights as much I do. 

With the Starlights as your reference point, you make a good point about how varied our individual perception of sound is.


----------



## Aevum

btw, if the Truthear hexa is the current hyper and supposobly the B2 for 1/3 the price, how come no one is talking about it ?


----------



## helloh3adfi

Aevum said:


> btw, if the Truthear hexa is the current hyper and supposobly the B2 for 1/3 the price, how come no one is talking about it ?


Stuck in transit and it's too cheap.


----------



## Aevum

hehe
i´ve been looking at them too, but i already have B2´s and also i want a pair of new boots.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Aevum said:


> hehe
> i´ve been looking at them too, but i already have B2´s and also i want a pair of new boots.



What kind of boots are you looking at?


----------



## helloh3adfi

Brace yourselves, winter is coming!


----------



## gadgetgod

Yume 2 came as a surprise package to me. With the mid-centric tonality of the OG Yume, I was expecting something similar with the Yume 2. But man, this little beauty is a surprise package with bringing a lot of improvements over the OG model. The bass precisely is much tighter and much better controlled than the OG Yume. The midrange is as lovely and as rich as the OG Yume if not better. Treble has got improved presence with better extensions as well.

Not to mention the outstandingly beautiful shells <3


----------



## freelancr

gadgetgod said:


> Yume 2 came as a surprise package to me. With the mid-centric tonality of the OG Yume, I was expecting something similar with the Yume 2. But man, this little beauty is a surprise package with bringing a lot of improvements over the OG model. The bass precisely is much tighter and much better controlled than the OG Yume. The midrange is as lovely and as rich as the OG Yume if not better. Treble has got improved presence with better extensions as well.
> 
> Not to mention the outstandingly beautiful shells <3


Fully agree, but let me add this. The new Knowles RAD high frequency BA is literally rad. I never heard that much and well implemented treble extension/air in any IEM. 
The Yume 2 sparkles like its shiny shell in a full moon starry sky. In the first hours I thought it's a bit much but after a while I got used to it and it became simply addicting and fascinating to dig out the treble heavy tracks in my library. Very happy right now got two 5 star IEMs in a row (Allure and Yume 2). 



 

Yume 2 with DDHIFI ST35 tips (great tips btw)


----------



## gadgetgod

freelancr said:


> Fully agree, but let me add this. The new Knowles RAD high frequency BA is literally rad. I never heard that much and well implemented treble extension/air in any IEM.
> The Yume 2 sparkles like its shiny shell in a full moon starry sky. In the first hours I thought it's a bit much but after a while I got used to it and it became simply addicting and fascinating to dig out the treble heavy tracks in my library. Very happy right now got two 5 star IEMs in a row (Allure and Yume 2).
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I am kinda used to treble right now(recently heard the Talos mainly), my biggest concern is its glossy mirror finish. I have had IEMs with such finish that got tanked by some friends  Yume 2 I will take care like a baby.


----------



## laleeee

Hi, this is the 2018 iem or it s some updated one ? https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...arphone-crinacle-mmcx-in-ear-monitor-earphone


----------



## o0genesis0o

freelancr said:


> Fully agree, but let me add this. The new Knowles RAD high frequency BA is literally rad. I never heard that much and well implemented treble extension/air in any IEM.
> The Yume 2 sparkles like its shiny shell in a full moon starry sky. In the first hours I thought it's a bit much but after a while I got used to it and it became simply addicting and fascinating to dig out the treble heavy tracks in my library. Very happy right now got two 5 star IEMs in a row (Allure and Yume 2).
> 
> 
> ...


Are these the supertweeters showed off by Knowles recently at canjam?


----------



## morndewey

Just as a curious aside here:

Spinfit W1 tips have rescued two iems now for me. Like, transformatively so. 

After >50 iems, ~20 daps, and drawer-full of ‘em, I still find myself totally astounded by the varied impact tips have on iem sound.
A millimeter here or there in bore diameter, insertion depth, snugness, texture corresponds to what seems like kilometers in terms of sonic profile variation. 

Think that iem of yours is a dud, in my case the little lauded ibasso AM05 (that I got new 40% discounted), try some W1s. Yes, I know, they’re no audiophile panacea for mediocre iems but, well, I’ve rambled enough. Cheers


----------



## saldsald

laleeee said:


> Hi, this is the 2018 iem or it s some updated one ? https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...arphone-crinacle-mmcx-in-ear-monitor-earphone


Old I think. The new one is called Luna.


----------



## Surf Monkey

morndewey said:


> Just as a curious aside here:
> 
> Spinfit W1 tips have rescued two iems now for me. Like, transformatively so.
> 
> ...



The W1 is really good. Now if only they’d offer them in single size packs.


----------



## yaps66

lgcubana said:


> Posted my findings over on the Tri sub: link


Great impressions! As @ChrisOc mentioned, these are unsung heroes that do respond well to a good cable and tip rolling.


----------



## morndewey

Surf Monkey said:


> The W1 is really good. Now if only they’d offer them in single size packs.


For Spin Fits, I think W1 have widest bore. Maybe 500 wider too than typical. I’d like to see Spinfit keep going with wider bore tips


----------



## Carpet

SEEKREAL Dawn review from Akros​Interesting to see what the next SPD can do.


----------



## Barndoor

morndewey said:


> For Spin Fits, I think W1 have widest bore. Maybe 500 wider too than typical. I’d like to see Spinfit keep going with wider bore tips


My favourite wide bore are the BGVP W01
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001452900039.html


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> My favourite wide bore are the BGVP W01
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001452900039.html


I looked at those but they don't offer any multi-packs, so shipping works out more expensive!

I'm a budget budgie "Cheep, Cheep"?


----------



## r31ya (Nov 17, 2022)

Its out, KZ the second gen planar, KZ PR1 Pro
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...kpw&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.slider_70171766.0

Second gen planar, new cable, new memory foam tip (to suppress the treble it seems)










>



apparently $20 extra over the old one for the new driver and "upgraded package". While the new package have new cable and eartips, its still fairly sparse.
apparently the goal now is to reduce the bass to reveal more details, control the treble to make it less spicy and up the 1k to for staging? (the do say,more centered vocals)

---
Kz provided graph compared to old pr1 hifi (digitized by G777 of kzdiscord)



---
update, Ianfann measurement, KZ PR1 Pro vs PR1 Hifi


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Its out, KZ the second gen planar, KZ PR1 Pro
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...kpw&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.slider_70171766.0
> 
> Second gen planar, new cable, new memory foam tip (to suppress the treble it seems)
> ...


Interesting, no more electroplated resin shell. Isn't it cheaper than the current price of the PR1? There's a 50% off coupon.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 16, 2022)

yup, KZ alistore usually have that 30~50% off coupon for first week blindbuy

and yeah, no shell plating for this one.
it seems either they try to match the other planar price or the new batch of planars driver (+new stock acc, instead of the old one which they may have thousands of) is a bit pricier.
I thought it would be $10 or at most $15. but yeah, full $20 (pre discount)


----------



## laleeee

freelancr said:


> Fully agree, but let me add this. The new Knowles RAD high frequency BA is literally rad. I never heard that much and well implemented treble extension/air in any IEM.
> The Yume 2 sparkles like its shiny shell in a full moon starry sky. In the first hours I thought it's a bit much but after a while I got used to it and it became simply addicting and fascinating to dig out the treble heavy tracks in my library. Very happy right now got two 5 star IEMs in a row (Allure and Yume 2).
> 
> 
> ...


What size ST35 tips is that ?


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> Fully agree, but let me add this. The new Knowles RAD high frequency BA is literally rad. I never heard that much and well implemented treble extension/air in any IEM.
> The Yume 2 sparkles like its shiny shell in a full moon starry sky. In the first hours I thought it's a bit much but after a while I got used to it and it became simply addicting and fascinating to dig out the treble heavy tracks in my library. Very happy right now got two 5 star IEMs in a row (Allure and Yume 2).
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have the original Yume to compare this Yume 2 against? I thought the original Yume had good tonality, but was very badly bottlenecked at technicalities.

I mean for a $20 IEM like for example, the BLON BL-03, yeah it is okay to have sub-par technicalities but good timbre/tonality. But for a $100ish IEM, it is not cool to be a one-trick pony and ace tonality but have bad technicalities. Consumers expect at least average to above average scores in all departments, there are other big boy competitors that can give that for the same price.



morndewey said:


> Just as a curious aside here:
> 
> Spinfit W1 tips have rescued two iems now for me. Like, transformatively so.
> 
> ...



Yes eartips are a very underrated part of the audio chain. They can literally make or break an IEM - for example fit issues (BLON BL-03), or changing the sound signature, or even for comfort and isolation! And eartips are relatively cheaper to play with, say compared to buying dac/amps or even cables to chase that last few % sonic fidelity in the audio chain.

The thing is eartips are very personal, due to our different ear anatomies, so there is a no one size fits all solution (no pun intended). What works for someone may not for another person.

I have realized some IEMs sound crap with stock tips, but can be salvaged with aftermarket tips. For us in this hobby, we have a stash of various eartips to fall back to. But unfortunately, for new ones or lay consumers dealing with their first IEM, they may just use what's in the packaging, and if the IEM sounds crap with the stock tips, in they go to the drawer or get sold away - I have a feeling majority of folks not in these forums will not know how to tip roll.


----------



## christianfps

Hi guys for those using the OG Hook-X, what eartips are you using right now?


----------



## gmdb (Nov 17, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Stuck in transit and it's too cheap.


From the reviews on Aliexpress it looks like a few folks in Japan received their Truthears Hexa yesterday. No performance comments; they were just acknowledging receipt.


----------



## saldsald

Aevum said:


> btw, if the Truthear hexa is the current hyper and supposobly the B2 for 1/3 the price, how come no one is talking about it ?


I have read somewhere it doesn't sound like the B2 at all just that they share similar graphs.


----------



## freelancr (Nov 17, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Are these the supertweeters showed off by Knowles recently at canjam?


I have no idea. I read somewhere I can't recall where that these RAD tweeters are new.


baskingshark said:


> Do you have the original Yume to compare this Yume 2 against? I thought the original Yume had good tonality, but was very badly bottlenecked at technicalities.


No I don't have the OG Yume but I can say that this one has top-notch technicalities due to 3 high quality conductors. The DD plays snappy with perfectly dosed energy and good sub bass extension. As far as I can tell there's no bleed into the mids. Vocals all sound great. This is one of these sets where you can feel the "interplay" between singer and mic.
In the end the Yume 2 is a perfectly tuned set with a sparkly treble boost. Seeaudio manged to create an IEM with a unique character, it's certainly not more of the same in the dense hybrid forest. Needless to say that this is a highly exciting set (~14 kHz peak) due to this I recommend listening at slightly lower volumes.

Erykah Badu - Danger, great bass performance while vocals are clear and non-subdued


Anastacia - Sick and Tired, vocals come trough perfectly, floating on air, s-sounds are prominent but not sibilant.


Massive Attack - Butterfly Caught, Ignites fireworks in my head with the electronic hi-hat arrangement playing throughout and then the strings on top. Very nice.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 17, 2022)

saldsald said:


> I have read somewhere it doesn't sound like the B2 at all just that they share similar graphs.


well, tuning need to take account on the driver capabilities.
if it have the same graph but if it have different drivers, it might not sound quite the same.
Hell, it might not sound good if the tuning is not inline with driver capability.

that being said, Truthear is somewhat stepsister of Moondrop to begin with,
supposedly you can trust them to recreate budget B2 tuning, while not gonna sound the "same"
Hexa should be a good entry to  experience what kind of tuning or sound sig B2 have.

Hexa is mighty tempting, but that 50% discounted PR1 Pro is also...


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks,

Quick, quiz time:

Which IEM has deeper bass?
Which IEM has better treble extension (hear more "air" and room reverb)?
Do they have the same tonality and note weight?



Spoiler: Answers




Blessing 2. On the graph, it seems that Blessing 2 is less bassy. In real life listening? Nope, the DD in Blessing 2 extends deeper than JD7. Whether the way that DD presents bass is "good" is another question that I would explore in the detailed review. 
JD7. The measurement might be incorrect after 8k, or some masking is going with Blessing 2. I tried and tried and tried but could not get Blessing 2 to outresolve the JD7, even when boosting the volume and switching to balanced output.
Nope. Blessing 2 is noticeably edgier, possibly due to that little peak at 3k and likely the 5db peak between 5k - 6k.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah, at $42 (on ali first week discount), this might shaping up as pretty good budget planar.
No longer the planar bass monster,
I wonder how they (claimed) manage to tame that treble, they do use memory foam as included eartips


----------



## freelancr

laleeee said:


> What size ST35 tips is that ?


L size


----------



## freelancr

BQEYZ Winter Bone Conduction Earphones​


----------



## ChrisOc

First Impressions but praise indeed for Aür Audio. Neon Pro initial impressions by HBB.


----------



## 4ceratops

freelancr said:


> L size


With these tips I can't achieve a seal even with my usual size L (14mm), probably due to the exaggerated softness of the material.


----------



## baskingshark

New Tin HIFI C series IEM:





https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1593088410927132672

Seems to be a budget pair according to their rep on twitter.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI C series IEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angular earphones seem to be the trend at the moment......Hexa, OH5 etc. 

Hopefully, the angles do not bite back!


----------



## laleeee

4ceratops said:


> With these tips I can't achieve a seal even with my usual size L (14mm), probably due to the exaggerated softness of the material.


Is it the L size 14mm ? Can you measure it ?


----------



## gadgetgod

64Audio Tia Fourte with Effect Audio Cadmus cable is an amazing combination. Love this combination, precise, tightly controlled bass, the treble is also controlled nicely with the Cadmus.

Today's listening setup of night:-


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends here is my review of the TIN HiFi T2 DLC for anyone interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-t2-dlc.26064/review/29583/

Compact, comfortable and tuned for casual everyday listening.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI C series IEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look like knock-off campfire ara (ara)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Replaced my Wu's tips from spiral dots ++ to the UE500 silicone tips, replaced the stock cable with NiceHCK pure copper 16, and I found the perfect set up. I believe they are optimized, and they punch way above their price range. Who needs that HBB collab? Not this guy.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Replaced my Wu's tips from spiral dots ++ to the UE500 silicone tips, replaced the stock cable with NiceHCK pure copper 16, and I found the perfect set up. I believe they are optimized, and they punch way above their price range. Who needs that HBB collab? Not this guy.



Had a chat with a budding IEM geek at work today. When I tried to recommend some stuffs to him, it suddenly dawned on me: so many not-too-expensive stuffs today are truly good on most aspects that it requires some mental gymnastics to justify very expensive stuffs, even with my nitpicking. 

Thoughtful packaging? Check. 
Fancy accessories (case, all kind of tips, interchangeable plug braided cable)? Check. 
Decent tuning? Check. Everyone is more or less Harman-ish to a certain degree nowadays anyway.
Decent technical performance? Getting there.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Had a chat with a budding IEM geek at work today. When I tried to recommend some stuffs to him, it suddenly dawned on me: so many not-too-expensive stuffs today are truly good on most aspects that it requires some mental gymnastics to justify very expensive stuffs, even with my nitpicking.
> 
> Thoughtful packaging? Check.
> Fancy accessories (case, all kind of tips, interchangeable plug braided cable)? Check.
> ...



Guess what finally showed up today? The Hidizs MD4s you rec'd. I should be heading home in an hour or two to give those mini-Andros a shot. I'm looking forward to hearing what they've got!


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Guess what finally showed up today? The Hidizs MD4s you rec'd. I should be heading home in an hour or two to give those mini-Andros a shot. I'm looking forward to hearing what they've got!


I recommend the Treble configuration nowadays. MD4 trades uncanny tonality for soundstage imaging, so I use the treble mode to max out their strange characteristics   The tonality becomes very different from Andromeda in this configuration though. Curious to hear your impressions.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI C series IEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a KZ ZS5/6?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> I recommend the Treble configuration nowadays. MD4 trades uncanny tonality for soundstage imaging, so I use the treble mode to max out their strange characteristics   The tonality becomes very different from Andromeda in this configuration though. Curious to hear your impressions.



You'll have them after I get to spend a bit of time with them. When I head home I'm planning on giving them their first listen while I do the setup on my drum set. That should give me a couple hours with them. Do you have any tips on source preference (warmer or cleaner/neutral)? How about any tips you found that work particularly well with the MD4s?


----------



## r31ya (Nov 17, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It looks like a KZ ZS5/6?


Yeah, it reminds me of ZS5/6/7  which are based on campfire iem if i recalled it right. 

But FinalAudio also getting to that boxy shape with A4000


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> You'll have them after I get to spend a bit of time with them. When I head home I'm planning on giving them their first listen while I do the setup on my drum set. That should give me a couple hours with them. Do you have any tips on source preference (warmer or cleaner/neutral)? How about any tips you found that work particularly well with the MD4s?


Anything except apple dongle. MD4 has low impedance (8ohm) but also low sensitivity, so they are a little bit picky. I use S9 Pro or G5 (mid gain) with them. 

I use Shanling sources with them sometimes. However I prefer to embrace their uncanny tonality and make the most out of their staging and resolution, so neutral sources are more desirable to me.

Stock tips are fine and do produce noticeable change to the sound. I use Fiio Hs18 tips nowadays. More comfortable.


----------



## Jmop

Oof, those measurements have a 10k cut.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Anything except apple dongle. MD4 has low impedance (8ohm) but also low sensitivity, so they are a little bit picky. I use S9 Pro or G5 (mid gain) with them.
> 
> I use Shanling sources with them sometimes. However I prefer to embrace their uncanny tonality and make the most out of their staging and resolution, so neutral sources are more desirable to me.
> 
> Stock tips are fine and do produce noticeable change to the sound. I use Fiio Hs18 tips nowadays. More comfortable.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll see what works out and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Penon

MUSE ME1 is available now ​https://penonaudio.com/muse-me1.html


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI C series IEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TinHifi *C2*


----------



## freelancr

Jmop said:


> Oof, those measurements have a 10k cut.



That's odd his measurement has a difference of ~17dB from the 8kHz peak down to the 10kHz dip. I just remeasured my set after many hours of listening. Nothing changed. The difference is still 8dB. I also tried different tips foams and silicon. There's barely any change. Must be IEM or coupler variance.


----------



## nymz (Nov 18, 2022)

*AFUL Performer 5*













_(Note: This is not the stock cable)_​


----------



## o0genesis0o

nymz said:


> *AFUL Performer 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 5-6k region does not seem appealing to me. Is it kind of strident to you?


----------



## nymz

*7hz Timeless AE*











​


----------



## Jmop

freelancr said:


> That's odd his measurement has a difference of ~17dB from the 8kHz peak down to the 10kHz dip. I just remeasured my set after many hours of listening. Nothing changed. The difference is still 8dB. I also tried different tips foams and silicon. There's barely any change. Must be IEM or coupler variance.


Yeah that’s not great, I’ll take your word for it though since I already purchased them lol


----------



## nymz

o0genesis0o said:


> That 5-6k region does not seem appealing to me. Is it kind of strident to you?



Fixed the graph, that was an old one.

It's more of an artifact due to tips and all the tech inside. This IEM changes itself just by playing with tips and the graph that was there before shows just that. It's a puzzling one


----------



## Surf Monkey

Penon said:


> MUSE ME1 is available now ​https://penonaudio.com/muse-me1.html



Better shell design from MUSE this time. Safer choice with a 1DD+1BA hybrid configuration. They burned me on the Power, so someone else is going to have to take a chance on this new set.


----------



## Ichos

Surf Monkey said:


> Better shell design from MUSE this time. Safer choice with a 1DD+1BA hybrid configuration. They burned me on the Power, so someone else is going to have to take a chance on this new set.


What do you mean they burned you on the Power?


----------



## Redcarmoose

*KZ PR1 PRO

2nd Generation 13.2mm Planar Magnetic In-Ear Earphones*


    Upgrade From KZ PR1
    Nanoscale Silver-Plated Circuit Diaphragm
    14 N52H Magnets Array
    0.75mm 2pin Connector + 8-strand braided silver-plated cable
    Ergonomic and User-Friendly Design

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-pr1-pro?variant=43572906721497








Already a new one!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 18, 2022)

christianfps said:


> Hi guys for those using the OG Hook-X, what eartips are you using right now?


For the longest time I used the Sony Hybrid Tips, called the EP-EX11.
They are amazing ear-tips. Though narrow bore, where the HOOK-X already has a big stage, these tips dial in bass.


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> *KZ PR1 PRO
> 
> 2nd Generation 13.2mm Planar Magnetic In-Ear Earphones*
> 
> ...


Its still on discount on kz official aliexpress store at  $42 for the first week sale. 

Early impression is pretty positive, ianfann and paulwasabi have their early review unit, while their review haven't out yet and take it with grain of salt but the two impression goes as, "airy, fun, neutral-ish"

Apparently the tuning straddles paul wasabi prefered target graph so no wonder he have pretty positive impression. 

I wasn't planning to buy anything on that price range especially without reading full review, but planar with this graph at $42... Kinda hard to resist.


----------



## MVVp

I couldn't resist the PR1 Pro for € 56 (VAT included) on the official KZ aliexpress shop. 
Will be my 4th planar after CCA PLA 13, Letshuoer S12 and TRI I3 Pro.


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> Its still on discount on kz official aliexpress store at  $42 for the first week sale.
> 
> Early impression is pretty positive, ianfann and paulwasabi have their early review unit, while their review haven't out yet and take it with grain of salt but the two impression goes as, "airy, fun, neutral-ish"
> 
> ...


Basically like 90% of iem thread
-Do i need them? 
-No
-Do i want them?
-Not really
-Will i buy them?
-Yes
-But you don't have enough money
-Yes
-But...
-I said yes
By all means i haven't hear any planars before maybe i should buy one


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> Its still on discount on kz official aliexpress store at  $42 for the first week sale.
> 
> Early impression is pretty positive, ianfann and paulwasabi have their early review unit, while their review haven't out yet and take it with grain of salt but the two impression goes as, "airy, fun, neutral-ish"
> 
> ...





MVVp said:


> I couldn't resist the PR1 Pro for € 56 (VAT included) on the official KZ aliexpress shop.
> Will be my 4th planar after CCA PLA 13, Letshuoer S12 and TRI I3 Pro.


Lol.........everyone has the Pro model, and I have to do my review for the KZ PR1..........


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol.........everyone has the Pro model, and I have to do my review for the KZ PR1..........


The standars pr1 apparently still fun (to some still better than stellaris) and its a monster with eq


----------



## r31ya

Tzennn said:


> Basically like 90% of iem thread
> -Do i need them?
> -No
> -Do i want them?
> ...


I was like, ok set aside $20. 
Plenty great $20 iem around to have fun with, 
New cxs, wan'er, qkzxhbb, and oh hey kz second gen planar comes out, wow they manage to aligned the bass-mid graph to be similar to s12 and timeless... 
But its gonna be more expensive. Huh $40 for early bird discounts...


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 18, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I was like, ok set aside $20.
> Plenty great $20 iem around to have fun with,
> New cxs, wan'er, qkzxhbb, and oh hey kz second gen planar comes out, wow they manage to aligned the bass-mid graph to be similar to s12 and timeless...
> But its gonna be more expensive. *Huh $40 for early bird discounts...*


Let me fix your comment. That's the whole problem right there, the one that all of us had


----------



## zachmal

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol.........everyone has the Pro model, and I have to do my review for the KZ PR1..........


welcome to the PR1 club


----------



## zachmal

r31ya said:


> I was like, ok set aside $20.
> Plenty great $20 iem around to have fun with,
> New cxs, wan'er, qkzxhbb, and oh hey kz second gen planar comes out, wow they manage to aligned the bass-mid graph to be similar to s12 and timeless...
> But its gonna be more expensive. Huh $40 for early bird discounts...


yeah, 40 EUR for the PR1 PRO is a game changer - can't really resist 

let's see ...


----------



## r31ya

I survive 11.11 war, comrade.
didn't buy a thing, (tough tons of things in my carts)
Only to be sniped by early bird discounts...


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ichos said:


> What do you mean they burned you on the Power?



I mean I was one of the first to buy a set and they’re not great.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> I survive 11.11 war, comrade.
> didn't buy a thing, (tough tons of things in my carts)
> Only to be sniped by early bird discounts...



Bro, you only survived round one. You may have won the battle but not the war.

Black Friday is next week. Then Cyber Monday. Then Christmas. Then New Year sales.

Resistance is futile. The only way to escape your fate (and save your wallet), is to delete your Headfi account and destroy your internet router and go to the Himalayan mountains to meditate and live a life of austerity.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> New Tin HIFI C series IEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ChrisOc said:


> Angular earphones seem to be the trend at the moment......Hexa, OH5 etc.
> 
> Hopefully, the angles do not bite back!




Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.






https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql


----------



## r31ya (Nov 18, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql


well, not sure how much people still remember _"*C2 *,the Pizza butt"._
so they went on the mecha aspect instead


>


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Bro, you only survived round one. You may have won the battle but not the war.
> 
> Black Friday is next week. Then Cyber Monday. Then Christmas. Then New Year sales.
> 
> Resistance is futile. The only way to escape your fate (and save your wallet), is to delete your Headfi account and destroy your internet router and go to the Himalayan mountains to meditate and live a life of austerity.


That is the wise advice of the guru of this hobby!

Just pack your pair of underwears and a bag of 50-60-xxx-ties essential IEMs, tips, cables, sources - and you are all set 
I am almost there, just need to stitch one more pocket to this bag for those KZ PR1 pro upcoming


----------



## Redcarmoose

zachmal said:


> welcome to the PR1 club


Thanks, buddy... yes the originals are nice!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 18, 2022)

i just realize HiFri have youtube channel,



Kinera SPD and KZ Planar iem got dissected.
a bit slow and long but pretty educational.
---
Ianfann early impression of PR1 Pro


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql


ah sh.t, anime girls don't do much for me but I'm a huge mecha fan.

Snatched up a PR1 Pro as well. Wasn't planning on getting another IEM this year after the NX7 Mk.IV and as I already have the PLA13, I wanted to wait for a bigger improvement than the PR1 (Hifi). But that discount along with the improvements is a bit too big to pass up.


----------



## baskingshark

RCracer777 said:


> ah sh.t, anime girls don't do much for me but I'm a huge mecha fan.
> 
> Snatched up a PR1 Pro as well. Wasn't planning on getting another IEM this year after the NX7 Mk.IV and as I already have the PLA13, I wanted to wait for a bigger improvement than the PR1 (Hifi). But that discount along with the improvements is a bit too big to pass up.



If any CHIFI company is stalking the forums and reading this. Please release packaging featuring an anime babe waifu piloting a mecha.

I guarantee astronomical sales LOL!


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> i just realize HiFri have youtube channel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice video, lol but I really hope he can start not destroying the IEMs and try to analyse the circuit and experiemnt with the dampers, stuffs like that. And it confirms plastics can be plated with metal.


----------



## Vonbuddy

https://drop.com/buy/drop-ultrasone...CampaignId=5549726&iterableTemplateId=7499691


----------



## DynamicEars

nymz said:


> *AFUL Performer 5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite nice bass shelf and high mids pinna gain, only that 6-8khz that maybe too spicy.
Tuning have some similarities with oracle mk2


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Resistance is futile. The only way to escape your fate (and save your wallet), is to delete your Headfi account and destroy your internet router and go to the Himalayan mountains to meditate and live a life of austerity.


TEDx Talk "Stop Buying Stuff" by Niko Stoifberg:


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql


All the anime waifus have discouraged me from buying one of those IEMs because of their packaging (I like the anime genre, just not an arbitrary mascot on an IEM box). Mecha are fine on IEM boxes and at least a little more related to an IEM if it is metal and held together by screws, but it's a real face palm moment to see they chose "Mech Warrior" when there is already a long-running series of games, starting with the 1986 tabletop game and continuing into a series of video games (starting in 1989, released for MS-DOS, and most recently in 2019 with MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries for Windows), which are set within the fictional BattleTech universe. They could have chosen something that steps a little bit less on the toes of other intellectual property (but this is China, so...)


----------



## jwong

I often go a year or more without purchasing anything. I did pick up a few things this 11/11, but I am done.

I browse to the KZ listing on Ali just to check our the PR1 Pro. Add to the cart to see the total. Hmm... extra $5 bonus for no reason from AE. $35 planar? It would be wrong of me not to try it...


----------



## Carpet

jwong said:


> I often go a year or more without purchasing anything. I did pick up a few things this 11/11, but I am done.
> 
> I browse to the KZ listing on Ali just to check our the PR1 Pro. Add to the cart to see the total. Hmm... extra $5 bonus for no reason from AE. $35 planar? It would be wrong of me not to try it...


Are you tettering on the edge of a slippery slope?

Nah, perfectly safe!


----------



## ChristianM

jwong said:


> I often go a year or more without purchasing anything. I did pick up a few things this 11/11, but I am done.
> 
> I browse to the KZ listing on Ali just to check our the PR1 Pro. Add to the cart to see the total. Hmm... extra $5 bonus for no reason from AE. $35 planar? It would be wrong of me not to try it...


Would you please share the name of that store? thanks


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> Would you please share the name of that store? thanks


Maybe the "New user discount store"?
Go on, it's such a good deal!
Get your feet wet!
What harm can it do?
.
.
.
Arrrgh!
.
How the hell do I get out of here?


----------



## ChristianM

Carpet said:


> Maybe the "New user discount store"?
> Go on, it's such a good deal!
> Get your feet wet!
> What harm can it do?
> ...


Oh alright.
I'm middle class person can't afford every new IEM that comes out every week. I sell one IEM after some use to buy a new one. I currently don't have any IEM but I have just order Olina SE during 11.11. I may buy PR1 Pro just to sell and make some money (not to waste on extra IEM).


----------



## helloh3adfi

baskingshark said:


> If any CHIFI company is stalking the forums and reading this. Please release packaging featuring an anime babe waifu piloting a mecha.
> 
> I guarantee astronomical sales LOL!


Oh fk why does it remind me of Jinki? Awful


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> well, not sure how much people still remember _"*C2 *,the Pizza butt"._
> so they went on the mecha aspect instead


Now that right there, that.. is.. tasteful.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Jmop said:


> Now that right there, that.. is.. *tasteful*.


The pizza of course


----------



## jwong

ChristianM said:


> Would you please share the name of that store? thanks



It was the KZ official store, but the $5 discount came from Ali Express. It actually showed up as part of the payment with some message like "enjoy this $5 bonus". I don't know why, but who am I to look a gift Lincoln in the mouth??


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Anything except apple dongle. MD4 has low impedance (8ohm) but also low sensitivity, so they are a little bit picky. I use S9 Pro or G5 (mid gain) with them.
> 
> I use Shanling sources with them sometimes. However I prefer to embrace their uncanny tonality and make the most out of their staging and resolution, so neutral sources are more desirable to me.
> 
> Stock tips are fine and do produce noticeable change to the sound. I use Fiio Hs18 tips nowadays. More comfortable.



Didn't get home til much later than I planned last night so I didn't get a chance to try out the MD4s. I brought them with me this morning so I'll definitely get to listen to them at some point today. Just FYI.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

My Impression about Salnotes Zero. I like it among moondrop’s Chu and Tripowin’s Lea. Imaging is crisp clear, Yume’s inoffensive mid-treble, blessing 2’s bass floor, with faster and natural timbre.

Bass timbre balance is a piece of gem, not too much, not fainting, modern and delicate.  Treble is soft, a harp like clean touch.

7Hz Salnotes Zero reminds me that I’m living in a world of 2022 where you can get such a nice sounding IEM with $19 USD, cheaper than a set of EarTips.

Hats off to 7Hz, they have consistency and know what they are doing. 7Hz could be our next generation Sony, hope they keep the innovative disruption to IEM market.

If ONLY 7Hz package it with better box, and have a bit more “not too cheap and colorful 2 cents ear tip that you could find from a random Aliexpress seller”, It will be my holiday gift to my mom. I already gifted Tri Starsea with BTR5, but  I’m pretty sure Salnotes Zero won’t disappoint her at all, again if only 7Hz spent a tad more for packaging and ear tips. 

Ear Tip rolling: due to poor stock ear tips, I guess many of us would try tips roll. I found Spiral Dot++ matches pretty well, or any wide opening bore ones.  AZLA’s xelastec Crystal works too.

🙅‍♂️Not recommend with High Gain source; the core value of delicacy does not come with power. Try to have low gain output and laid back on your sofa couch, relax, then you will notice the difference.  It’s not that bass lacks energy, with high gain, bass imaging will be rather flat, have Zero a relaxed gain, then you will find 3D bass presentation.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 18, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Let me fix your comment. That's the whole problem right there, the one that all of us had


Almost had me at 50% discount. It’s only AUD $67 here. Seems like a very good deal.



baskingshark said:


> If any CHIFI company is stalking the forums and reading this. Please release packaging featuring an anime babe waifu piloting a mecha.
> 
> I guarantee astronomical sales LOL!





Spoiler: Waifu piloting mecha, you say?







How the cockpit looks like. The animators know what they are doing 




The mech is cool though. Never had a chance to buy a model kit of this one.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> For the longest time I used the Sony Hybrid Tips, called the EP-EX11.
> They are amazing ear-tips. Though narrow bore, where the HOOK-X already has a big stage, these tips dial in bass.


These were fire back in the day, super comfy, though the sound from them is kinda dated like Spiral Dots. From what I remember it’s hard to find real ones.


----------



## christianfps

Redcarmoose said:


> For the longest time I used the Sony Hybrid Tips, called the EP-EX11.
> They are amazing ear-tips. Though narrow bore, where the HOOK-X already has a big stage, these tips dial in bass.


Thank you, kind sir! Just got my Hook-X this week! The stock eartips are kind of hit or miss for me. The all white one is by far the most comfortable but the black one gives more bass but kind of shallow. The colored on is I don't know what it's supposed to be for, treble maybe? haha!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 18, 2022)

christianfps said:


> Thank you, kind sir! Just got my Hook-X this week! The stock eartips are kind of hit or miss for me. The all white one is by far the most comfortable but the black one gives more bass but kind of shallow. The colored on is I don't know what it's supposed to be for, treble maybe? haha!


I had a long, long journey with the HOOK-X.........and it's not even far from over.............meaning that particular IEM is a Swiss Army knife of tones. Because of the long burn-in period.......maybe even 100 hours.......the bass needed attention from me? The IEM didn't even sound remotely normal till 60 hours of burn in. If you read my (HOOK-X Thread) first impressions of it, they are pretty much...ridiculous...........seriously ridiculous. But in fact I had good luck with the included tips later..........I don't exactly remember everything from that time.........but I found the wide-bores especially good........and use them to this day on various IEMs I get. But ear-tips are highly individualistic. We are dealing with about 10 or 15 factors at least. But to start, it's using the orifice opening to dial in the FR. Still it depends on the length of tip.........as to the distance to your ear-drum, when the sound waves mature. So at times even wide-bore can work to get different (better) bass, but that's not the norm. Normally wide-bore increases soundstage, thins bass, expands the midrange, and treble spaciousness. The material also changes the way each fits in your ear. The success of a tip can actually change from day to day! Meaning your ears change, so at times a tip that didn't work before will work on a given day!

Obviously now, makers are throwing every style of design at the market to try and gain traction. I keep about 10 tips in rotation, as you know the shape of the IEM delegates the style of ear-tip due to physical shape, of nozzle and angle. Not to mention each ear-tip has the possibility of creating a different area they hold the IEM either away, or closer to your ear. When you realize that even the DAP and cable have to all go along with the tip-of-choice.........you really have a question on your hands...................


But typically I use the tip (choice) for two things......1) optimum fit 2) FR correction. Still with the HOOK-X those Sony Hybrid tips were great and I used them the most..................but later when I got creative I actually found luck with the included wide-bores........I think the light green ones. But if I remember right, there are actually three different styles of ear-tips with the HOOK-X. I almost go out of my way anymore to keep trying different ear-tips with an IEM, as there is always that chance of hitting gold!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## wdelta06

Surf Monkey said:


> Better shell design from MUSE this time. Safer choice with a 1DD+1BA hybrid configuration. They burned me on the Power, so someone else is going to have to take a chance on this new set.


The bass was intriguing but mids & treble during replay seemed inconsistent and incoherent. My favorite tunes sounded way wrong on the Power planar.

I'm hoping this hybrid works out for them... must admit, that shell is very attractive.

Let's see how the community rates this one...


----------



## r31ya

Redcarmoose said:


>


PrimeAudio on KZ PR1 Hifi


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2022)

I saw it, much of the time I agree with him but not quite this time.............my review will have a slightly different opinion, especially with his comparisons. I feel the KZ ZS10 PRO X is the better IEM!


r31ya said:


> PrimeAudio on KZ PR1 Hifi



Fan 2..............review coming-up!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 19, 2022)

_*The Eagle landed today!

(Eagle, Sony WM1A, Penon Totem)


*_

*

*

https://penonaudio.com/meaoes-eagle.html


----------



## Ace Bee

The Eagle has landed in India as well! And so far I like her cry! Yeah there are caveats, but as a complete package I do find them quite enjoyable! Read here to know more about my initial impression:

Post in thread 'MEAOES Audiophile IEMs impressions & reviews' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meaoes-audiophile-iems-impressions-reviews.965513/post-17249707


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 19, 2022)

Hi folks,

My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590 


> Every IEM collection should have an all-rounder who does everything at a high level. Despite my little expectation for yet another Harman-tuned IEM, JD7 challenged many of my prenotions. It earned the spot of the all-rounder in my collection. My final conclusion about JD7? *Seal of approval and recommendation without reservation.
> 
> Pros*:
> 
> ...


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590



Another good review! Thanks for sharing, bro!


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Another good review! Thanks for sharing, bro!



Glad that you like it! 
So I tried to count time to see how much it took to do this review. It was over 10 hours over two weeks   Hopefully whatever next sample coming wouldn't be that good, so I can spend less time.


----------



## lushmelody

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590


Im sad I missed the launch discount 🤧


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 19, 2022)

Oh my. That Fiio or Hexa now? Its hard to fight against single DD coherence and Fiio is unbeateable in bass department

Definitely the major sub $100 battle rn


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 19, 2022)

Got my Q1-max QKZ modular cable today:



Nice and soft, 16 cores. A dedicated designer box, and a colourful paper sleeve are nice extra touches.

*0.2 Ohm* in  all 4 wires are impressive. All one needs for a cable, unless your wallet and imagination demands more expensive phantasies.

The modular plugs are nicely sculpted on a light aluminum/magnesium alloy, very securely attached (no special locking mechanism) - top* notch there*.

At 11.11 sale, this cable was sold at  $13-$14, and overall under $15, it is a really great deal. Penon and alike would sell it for $50 at least (they have to feed those reviewers of free samples, right?).

*Highly recommended* - this QKZ  Q1-MAX cable (not Penon and it reviewers).


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 19, 2022)

Got some 16 cores cables. Boy do they feel cheap af! Even Moondrop Line T packs more width and sounds fuller.



lushmelody said:


> Oh my. That Fiio or Hexa now? Its hard to fight against single DD coherence and Fiio is unbeateable in bass department
> 
> Definitely the major sub $100 battle rn


Why not both?


----------



## cqtek

PhonoPhi said:


> Got my Q1-max QKZ modular cable today:
> 
> Nice and soft, 16 cores. A dedicated designer box, and a colourful paper sleeve are nice extra touches.
> 
> ...



I like that cable.
Can it be bought with fully visible 2-pin connectors?
I have not found it.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 19, 2022)

cqtek said:


> I like that cable.
> Can it be bought with fully visible 2-pin connectors?
> I have not found it.


QKZ only sell only MMCX and QDC-like, which they call "S type", and that is what they use in their IEMs.

I got this cable for my next KZ, which now happened to be PR1 pro.

For two pins, I just got on sale for under $15 one of the 16-core NiceHCKs, the best value and reliability among comparable cables.

I am not much into those modular plugs, simple adapters (I prefer angular ones: DD, TRI) do the perfect job for me.

On another note, I wish I could "hear cables" (I do only poor stock ones...) but then the tips - TRI Clarion is my huge recent discovery/exploration.

Clarions seal well with their conical ends and do offer more resonance/clarity and improving treble where needed.
TRI I3, KZ AST, Aria, and CCA CA16 were the most benefiting IEMs, especially CA16 - a hidden gem.

So far most impactful tips for me (I could not make any of Spinfits that I have tried), and at $3, Clarions are great and affordable (I afforded 20+ pairs )


----------



## JAnonymous5150

cqtek said:


> I like that cable.
> Can it be bought with fully visible 2-pin connectors?
> I have not found it.



They only sell it in mmcx and s connectors


----------



## JAnonymous5150

PhonoPhi said:


> QKZ only sell only MMCX and QDC-like, which they call "S type", and that is what they use in their IEMs.
> 
> I got this cable for my next KZ, which now happened to be PR1 pro.
> 
> ...



Looks like we posted at the same time lol! JINX! Now you owe me a drink! 🍻


----------



## InvisibleInk

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590



I'm really enjoying this JD7 I got this past weekend. It's really lively and excursive. It's so much fun I count it among my guilty pleasures! Thanks for the recommendation.

👍🤘


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2022)

One of these is not like the other. NF audio RA10 here utlizing a micro HD 6mm dynamic. These sound excellent for the bucks. Surprising clarity, well defined including its bass. Sounds like a mild v shaped tuning to my ears. Has the NF audio clean sound signature.  What's truly surprising is just how small this thing is. Perfect sleeping IEMs? Well yes. It has decent passive isolation too rated at 24dbs. I have heard IEMs double the price that don't sound as good as these things. The only real negative on them is their included cable. Of course you can't expect a premium cable on a $50 earphone, but NF audio is guilty of including cheap thin cables for all their IEMS including their flagship NE4 so it doesnt surprise me at all. A proper copper cable does wonders for these little IEMs.  In any case the colors are kinda meh but the actual functionality and sound quality of these are damn good at their price range. Especially if you like your IEMs with clean tonal character.  I have always been a huge fan of the Micro dynamic and this is yet another prime example why manufacturers need to explore these dynamics more in IEMs.

These would make for perfect gifts for a significant other that want an introduction to higher end sound tunings but have small ears. It is quite refreshing to see a nicely tuned micro dynamic with a smaller form factor for smaller eared folks.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

cqtek said:


> I like that cable.
> Can it be bought with fully visible 2-pin connectors?
> I have not found it.


1 exacto knife + 5 min = cheap modular cable with angled 2 pins problem solved!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 19, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Got my Q1-max QKZ modular cable today:
> 
> Nice and soft, 16 cores. A dedicated designer box, and a colourful paper sleeve are nice extra touches.
> 
> ...



Hey, I think I recognize that cable (the wire, not the product). It looks like the 16 core from tripowin. Super soft, like fabric rather than metal cords. For $15, this is unbelieveably affordable.

How do you measure the impedance? Just use a multimeter and measure each of the wires (L+/- and R+/-)?



Dsnuts said:


> One of these is not like the other. NF audio RA10 here utlizing a micro HD 6mm dynamic. These sound excellent for the bucks. Surprising clarity, well defined including its bass. Sounds like a mild v shaped tuning to my ears. Has the NF audio clean sound signature.  What's truly surprising is just how small this thing is. Perfect sleeping IEMs? Well yes. It has decent passive isolation too rated at 24dbs. I have heard IEMs double the price that don't sound as good as these things. The only real negative on them is their included cable. Of course you can't expect a premium cable on a $50 earphone, but NF audio is guilty of including cheap thin cables for all their IEMS including their flagship NE4 so it doesnt surprise me at all. A proper copper cable does wonders for these little IEMs.  In any case the colors are kinda meh but the actual functionality and sound quality of these are damn good at their price range. Especially if you like your IEMs with clean tonal character.  I have always been a huge fan of the Micro dynamic and this is yet another prime example why manufacturers need to explore these dynamics more in IEMs.
> 
> These would make for perfect gifts for a significant other that want an introduction to higher end sound tunings but have small ears. It is quite refreshing to see a nicely tuned micro dynamic with a smaller form factor for smaller eared folks.



I also have a set of these coming for review. Boy do they look uglier than marketing photos. Hopefully they sound better than they look (Not not too good. I don’t want to write another essay like JD7 )


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> Hey, I think I realise that cable (the wire, the product). It looks like the 16 core from tripowin. Super soft, like fabric rather than metal cords. For $15, this is unbelieveably affordable.
> 
> How do you measure the impedance? Just use a multimeter and measure each of the wires (L+/- and R+/-)?
> 
> ...


The cable itself is also reminiscent ik appearance to TRN T2, but likely with more/better cores.

Any multimeter measuring resistance can do, but most insteuments measure fractions of Ohm only in a single digit. So if one is specifically curious to measure cables, it can be better to find instruments measuring two digits of low resistance, which usually starts from $30. This one of a new generation looks like the one: https://www.amazon.com/KAIWEETS-Multimeter-Electrical-Capacitance-Temperature/dp/B09GF2FZVY/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?crid=EZ2KWAE2GKNT&keywords=multimeter+resistance&qid=1668899088&sprefix=multimeter+reai,aps,154&sr=8-16
Though best to check with the seller.

Talking about numbers, I recently figured out the Apple dongle (asked before several times in the science forum here... was only referred to "Ken Rockwell"...)




https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/apple-usb-c.php#gsc.tab=0

Indeed, Apple dongle is optimized to 40-Ohm which is not surprisingly the impedance of wired Apple earhones.
Ken Rockwell shows stellar numbers at 37.5 Ohm, but does not go lower, now I understood why.
As well, for the classic Etymotic with its 45 Ohm impedance of a single BA, the Apple dongle should be great - hence Crinacle's preference/bias.

For 40 Ohm up to 110 Ohm depending on sensitivity, as long as the loudness/voltage is enough - the Apple dongle can be great.
For the impedance below 40 Ohm, it is getting progressively worse and can't be recommended to use below ca. 20 Ohm, which is pity since 16 Ohm is about the most common impedance value.

So the Apple dongle universality is not that perfect after all.
It would be great if more IEMs were designed with the impedance of 30 to 50 Ohm, and not below 16 Ohm, well....


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 19, 2022)

Ok folks. Here is my take on something you all need to pay attention to. Here is why. THIS THING! Best bang for buck dac/amp in existence. It has to be. The sound quality on this thing using dual AK4493SEQ chips + Dual THX-AAA788+ amp chips= A full blown musical dynamic immersive sound quality like you wouldn't believe. To say this thing punches way above its price point is an understatement. Going from my DX300Max to this thing is not necessarily a downgrade and we are talking about a source that cost 10X the price on this thing. Why am I showing you guys this. THIS is what you want for Chirstmas. I am not talking about another IEM I am talking about a source that will make your current IEMs sound like the heavens has ascended onto your ears.

My vote for product of the year and a


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> For 40 Ohm up to 110 Ohm depending on sensitivity, as long as the loudness/voltage is enough - the Apple dongle can be great.
> For the impedance below 40 Ohm, it is getting progressively worse and can't be recommended to use below ca. 20 Ohm, which is pity since 16 Ohm is about the most common impedance value.



Yup. I hear noticeably worse sound quality from Apple dongle with my Andromeda (16ohm) and especially my MD4 (8ohm). Of course it's a complete disaster with Final E5000. I also don't think Blessing 2 sound at its best with Apple dongle. However, the dongle drives HD560s surprisingly well. I expected a blood bath when A/B against S9 Pro with HD560s, but was shocked when realised they sound quite similar, even down to the nitpicking level. 



Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks. Here is my take on something you all need to pay attention to. Here is why. THIS THING! Best bang for buck dac/amp in existence. It has to be. The sound quality on this thing using dual AK4439SEQ chips + Dual THX-AAA788+ amp chips= A full blown musical dynamic immersive sound quality like you wouldn't believe. To say this thing punches way above its price point is an understatement. Going from my DX300Max to this thing is not necessarily a downgrade and we are talking about a source that cost 10X the price on this thing. Why am I showing you guys this. THIS is what you want for Chirstmas. I am not talking about another IEM I am talking about a source that will make your current IEMs sound like the heavens has ascended onto your ears.
> 
> My vote for product of the year and a
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/



I haven't got a chance to try these, but the price is surprisingly good here in Australia. Now I am eager to A/B K7 against my G5.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

This little thing surprised me.
The entire thread took on a negative denote. The battery is great the App is simple and works, the screen is bright enough and the UP5 it is tiny.

To note this bad boy has all 3 outputs for 2.5 Bal / 3.5 SE / 4.4 Pentagon BAL.

Best of all the dual ES9219C DAC chips sound crisp and clean. 

Not perfect. But by far my favorite device for when I am not at my desk with my stack.
 I like it very much .


----------



## o0genesis0o

TheDeafMonk said:


> The entire thread took on a negative denote.


What do you mean?

I have never heard the UP5, but the UP4 has a unique warm, smooth sound that I don't hear in other dongles. Can't see why people bashing a Shanling DAC/AMP


----------



## Jmop

I love the look of devices with barebones tiny screens, it just looks so gadgety.


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> I haven't got a chance to try these, but the price is surprisingly good here in Australia. Now I am eager to A/B K7 against my G5.



if you do get a chance to compare them, i would like to know your opinion too   



TheDeafMonk said:


> This little thing surprised me.
> The entire thread took on a negative denote. The battery is great the App is simple and works, the screen is bright enough and the UP5 it is tiny.
> 
> To note this bad boy has all 3 outputs for 2.5 Bal / 3.5 SE / 4.4 Pentagon BAL.
> ...



I've auditioned it, and i also like it. can't go wrong if someone is looking for small bluetooth dongle


----------



## r31ya

TheDeafMonk said:


> This little thing surprised me.
> The entire thread took on a negative denote. The battery is great the App is simple and works, the screen is bright enough and the UP5 it is tiny.
> 
> To note this bad boy has all 3 outputs for 2.5 Bal / 3.5 SE / 4.4 Pentagon BAL.
> ...





o0genesis0o said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I have never heard the UP5, but the UP4 has a unique warm, smooth sound that I don't hear in other dongles. Can't see why people bashing a Shanling DAC/AMP



UP5 is reviewed pretty favorable especially that it have better Bluetooth chip compared to BTR5. 
One of few negative points being the early units have slightly wonky software (like current BTR7), surely Shanling have patch that.


----------



## Ace Bee (Nov 20, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> One of these is not like the other. NF audio RA10 here utlizing a micro HD 6mm dynamic. These sound excellent for the bucks. Surprising clarity, well defined including its bass. Sounds like a mild v shaped tuning to my ears. Has the NF audio clean sound signature.  What's truly surprising is just how small this thing is. Perfect sleeping IEMs? Well yes. It has decent passive isolation too rated at 24dbs. I have heard IEMs double the price that don't sound as good as these things. The only real negative on them is their included cable. Of course you can't expect a premium cable on a $50 earphone, but NF audio is guilty of including cheap thin cables for all their IEMS including their flagship NE4 so it doesnt surprise me at all. A proper copper cable does wonders for these little IEMs.  In any case the colors are kinda meh but the actual functionality and sound quality of these are damn good at their price range. Especially if you like your IEMs with clean tonal character.  I have always been a huge fan of the Micro dynamic and this is yet another prime example why manufacturers need to explore these dynamics more in IEMs.
> 
> These would make for perfect gifts for a significant other that want an introduction to higher end sound tunings but have small ears. It is quite refreshing to see a nicely tuned micro dynamic with a smaller form factor for smaller eared folks.


The RA10 is also inbound to me for review. I haven't asked for any particular colour in the hope of being surprised...but man, is it SMALL!!! I believe this would be a favourite of my wife, who cannot use any of my other iems and is thereby quite furious and keeps badgering me to ask the companies to make a small IEM for her 🤣. Finally she can have something that will fit her small ears snugly and without pain!


----------



## o0genesis0o

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590



Just a quick update / modification: I swapped out the HS18 tips for spin-fit CP145 to improve the stability of the fit. I think I finally hear the full capability of the bass of JD7. Jeez the bass   Listening to Spectres in the Fog by Hans Zimmer at the moment. When the war drums drop, they shake my skull and rumble my chest. Now this is Fiio‘s house sound bass. The bass quality stays the same though, so rating is unchanged.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks. Here is my take on something you all need to pay attention to. Here is why. THIS THING! Best bang for buck dac/amp in existence. It has to be. The sound quality on this thing using dual AK4493SEQ chips + Dual THX-AAA788+ amp chips= A full blown musical dynamic immersive sound quality like you wouldn't believe. To say this thing punches way above its price point is an understatement. Going from my DX300Max to this thing is not necessarily a downgrade and we are talking about a source that cost 10X the price on this thing. Why am I showing you guys this. THIS is what you want for Chirstmas. I am not talking about another IEM I am talking about a source that will make your current IEMs sound like the heavens has ascended onto your ears.
> 
> My vote for product of the year and a
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/


Wow FiiO is able to source AsahiKasei chips. Great!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

o0genesis0o said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I have never heard the UP5, but the UP4 has a unique warm, smooth sound that I don't hear in other dongles. Can't see why people bashing a Shanling DAC/AMP


What I took from the thread on HiFiGuides was everyone loved the sound quality but the software was really buggy and there wasn't a bunch of raves as there should have been IMO .This is my first Shanling and I think I am a fan


----------



## TheDeafMonk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow FiiO is able to source AsahiKasei chips. Great!


I still think the Geshelli JNOG J2 AKM is a better buy.


----------



## gadgetgod

Got myself the Fir Audio NE4 from a local retailer in my country for audition and review purpose. This little beast slams so hard that all my other IEMs have started to feel neutral lol.


----------



## itwasluck

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql


Honestly anything is better than that waifu stuff! Mechs are actually cool.


----------



## Surf Monkey

itwasluck said:


> Honestly anything is better than that waifu stuff! Mechs are actually cool.



I mean, these companies are Chinese. I wish more of them would play up their culture/history instead of pandering to the Japanese anime crowd. Tangzu nails that particular kind of marketing. But I suppose it’s probably boring to the domestic market.


----------



## Jmop

I enjoy the waifus, from an artistic standpoint.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> I enjoy the waifus, from an artistic standpoint.


It’s fun if there is a coherent branding behind the waifus rather than random drawings. I remember being confused for a long time when reviewing Tanchjim Ola, because they mentioned about the HRTF tuning by someone. I always thought that “someone” is a famous singer or an engineer or something. It turns out it was the name of the mascot girl


----------



## Jmop

All I know is “pizza butt” is gonna be my gamer tag if I get into esports, so watch out for that.


----------



## Leonarfd

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks. Here is my take on something you all need to pay attention to. Here is why. THIS THING! Best bang for buck dac/amp in existence. It has to be. The sound quality on this thing using dual AK4493SEQ chips + Dual THX-AAA788+ amp chips= A full blown musical dynamic immersive sound quality like you wouldn't believe. To say this thing punches way above its price point is an understatement. Going from my DX300Max to this thing is not necessarily a downgrade and we are talking about a source that cost 10X the price on this thing. Why am I showing you guys this. THIS is what you want for Chirstmas. I am not talking about another IEM I am talking about a source that will make your current IEMs sound like the heavens has ascended onto your ears.
> 
> My vote for product of the year and a
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/


Can you turn off the blue light around the knob? Or change it to something like white. Might buy it as a present for the wife, she need a better all in one solution. Only thing that sucks is no balanced outs to studio gear.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Ok folks. Here is my take on something you all need to pay attention to. Here is why. THIS THING! Best bang for buck dac/amp in existence. It has to be. The sound quality on this thing using dual AK4493SEQ chips + Dual THX-AAA788+ amp chips= A full blown musical dynamic immersive sound quality like you wouldn't believe. To say this thing punches way above its price point is an understatement. Going from my DX300Max to this thing is not necessarily a downgrade and we are talking about a source that cost 10X the price on this thing. Why am I showing you guys this. THIS is what you want for Chirstmas. I am not talking about another IEM I am talking about a source that will make your current IEMs sound like the heavens has ascended onto your ears.
> 
> My vote for product of the year and a
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/


No 3.5mm standard?


----------



## r31ya

DynamicEars said:


> No 3.5mm standard?


6.3mm adaptor to 3.5mm
Some desktop dac/amp prefer it as apparently more durable


----------



## Dsnuts

Leonarfd said:


> Can you turn off the blue light around the knob? Or change it to something like white. Might buy it as a present for the wife, she need a better all in one solution. Only thing that sucks is no balanced outs to studio gear.


The RGB light indicator is for file type, high res and such when listening to your files so it changes color but you can't select which color you want. Some folks wanted the color off. Fiio is considering being able to turn the light on or off via firmware but that has not been announced. I kinda like the light indicator puts a modern touch on the otherwise plane looking box with a big volume wheel.  The sound quality is worth every penny. Highly recommended. I bet if you heard this you would use it just as much. Lol. 


DynamicEars said:


> No 3.5mm standard?


It works great with every IEM I tested it with no issue using the adaptor.  I have full sized cans that utilize the larger 6.35mm plugs so it works out just fine. 
I have several 4.4mm to 2.5mm female adaptors and pigtail adaptors that end up working well with 2.5mm balanced as well. For folks that need XLR for Cans it is as simple as getting a 4.4mm to XLR adaptor.


----------



## lgcubana

lushmelody said:


> Im sad I missed the launch discount 🤧


I think the jd7 should stay around the sale price of $60 USD; at $80 it’s stepping into the FD3‘s pricing tier.


----------



## gadgetgod

Whatever I was trying out a few weeks back either had neutral-ish or neutral to slightly warm/bright tuning(SA6 Ultra, Kima, Monarch MK2, etc). And back then I was like, man why can't I find some IEM that delivers thunderous bass response? Well, god gave me a chance to start my journey toward that side with the arrival of Aful Performer 5 a few weeks back. Right, when I was enjoying its bass-boosted signature, I got delivery of the FIR Audio NE4, a review sample sent to me by a local retailer. Loved the bass slam. and today, today I got something I would call a bass head level item for my taste, Meet the IMR Acosutics EDP+. 

IMR Acoustics I have known for a long but have been away from their IEMs(just tried the Splash of Red for a brief period of time). EDP+ is an old model that came out sometime last year or something I am not sure about as very little information is available on the internet. But the friend who sent me his unit for audition told me this is a hybrid set with a combination of Planar and Dynamic driver. First of all, I was so confused trying to search for the product on their website. The only thing that I can find about the pair is a review by Porta-Fi on his Youtube. Coming towards the pair, superb build, and a huge range of tuning options. Secondly, the sound, my oh my, My bass cravings have found their solution. Man the bass, hits like a truck(using red base and black top filters). The bass hits so hard, it slaps my face across while listening to "Bad Guy by Billie Eilish", the best part is even with such a massive lower-end, the midrange is clean, it's clean and thick. Treble is smooth and inoffensive, there is no sign of sibilance even with the treble filters!!

Now i want to try more from IMR!! Maybe will go for their Dark Matter in the future.

Some Random Images(I spent the entire day playing god of war ragnarok, didn't click images from my cam, these are random phone images):-


----------



## PeacockObscura

gadgetgod said:


> Whatever I was trying out a few weeks back either had neutral-ish or neutral to slightly warm/bright tuning(SA6 Ultra, Kima, Monarch MK2, etc). And back then I was like, man why can't I find some IEM that delivers thunderous bass response? Well, god gave me a chance to start my journey toward that side with the arrival of Aful Performer 5 a few weeks back. Right, when I was enjoying its bass-boosted signature, I got delivery of the FIR Audio NE4, a review sample sent to me by a local retailer. Loved the bass slam. and today, today I got something I would call a bass head level item for my taste, Meet the IMR Acosutics EDP+.
> 
> IMR Acoustics I have known for a long but have been away from their IEMs(just tried the Splash of Red for a brief period of time). EDP+ is an old model that came out sometime last year or something I am not sure about as very little information is available on the internet. But the friend who sent me his unit for audition told me this is a hybrid set with a combination of Planar and Dynamic driver. First of all, I was so confused trying to search for the product on their website. The only thing that I can find about the pair is a review by Porta-Fi on his Youtube. Coming towards the pair, superb build, and a huge range of tuning options. Secondly, the sound, my oh my, My bass cravings have found their solution. Man the bass, hits like a truck(using red base and black top filters). The bass hits so hard, it slaps my face across while listening to "Bad Guy by Billie Eilish", the best part is even with such a massive lower-end, the midrange is clean, it's clean and thick. Treble is smooth and inoffensive, there is no sign of sibilance even with the treble filters!!
> 
> ...


I have 12 different sets of IMR acoustics they all have a good kick in the bass department I heartily recommend the EDP ace, zenith 11 and the Dark Matter.  The Dark Matter is available on their ebay store pre-loved audio for £200 along with ozar for a superb price of £120


----------



## o0genesis0o

lgcubana said:


> I think the jd7 should stay around the sale price of $60 USD; at $80 it’s stepping into the FD3‘s pricing tier.



IMHO, this pair stomps my FD5 (thanks to the midrange resolution), which in turn stomps the FD3. That’s why I put a “recommendation without reservation” as my conclusion. This could have been FD5s if Fiio provides the LC-RC cable and fancy leather case as stock accessories. I guess they don’t want to confuse their FA7s customers   Or maybe the Fiio’s engineering team dislikes the tuning of Jade‘s engineering team, assuming that they are two different teams *cue X-files theme*



gadgetgod said:


> Whatever I was trying out a few weeks back either had neutral-ish or neutral to slightly warm/bright tuning(SA6 Ultra, Kima, Monarch MK2, etc). And back then I was like, man why can't I find some IEM that delivers thunderous bass response? Well, god gave me a chance to start my journey toward that side with the arrival of Aful Performer 5 a few weeks back. Right, when I was enjoying its bass-boosted signature, I got delivery of the FIR Audio NE4, a review sample sent to me by a local retailer. Loved the bass slam. and today, today I got something I would call a bass head level item for my taste, Meet the IMR Acosutics EDP+.
> 
> IMR Acoustics I have known for a long but have been away from their IEMs(just tried the Splash of Red for a brief period of time). EDP+ is an old model that came out sometime last year or something I am not sure about as very little information is available on the internet. But the friend who sent me his unit for audition told me this is a hybrid set with a combination of Planar and Dynamic driver. First of all, I was so confused trying to search for the product on their website. The only thing that I can find about the pair is a review by Porta-Fi on his Youtube. Coming towards the pair, superb build, and a huge range of tuning options. Secondly, the sound, my oh my, My bass cravings have found their solution. Man the bass, hits like a truck(using red base and black top filters). The bass hits so hard, it slaps my face across while listening to "Bad Guy by Billie Eilish", the best part is even with such a massive lower-end, the midrange is clean, it's clean and thick. Treble is smooth and inoffensive, there is no sign of sibilance even with the treble filters!!
> 
> ...


I have never seen so many tuning nozzles in one package. How is that bass comparing to the Fir Audio pair that you just picked up?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 20, 2022)

So…I spent whole day listening to new benchmark IEM that basically costed less than my SpinFit W1 ear tips set ($22). 
Tripowin Lea (an LCP single DD) costed $21, Moondrop Chu (Aria’s little sister, an LCP single DD) costed $20, and 7Hz Salnotes Zero (Timeless’s little sister, a single DD). Instead of going through their differences by word, I’d link them to three variations of a song, Scarborough Fair:

Lea:


Salnotes Zero:


Chu:


It’s a matter of your preference, my preferred sound is Salnotes Zero’s.

Ah…but I forgot about DQ6S! In terms of resolution and technicality DQ6S isn’t the guy, but when we talk about Rock this $26 3DD IEM does the job.
 So this is Scarborough Fair by DQ6S


----------



## holsen

PeacockObscura said:


> I have 12 different sets of IMR acoustics they all have a good kick in the bass department I heartily recommend the EDP ace, zenith 11 and the Dark Matter.  The Dark Matter is available on their ebay store pre-loved audio for £200 along with ozar for a superb price of £120


Both are outstanding IEMs at an outstanding price - with no pre-order wait time.  Grab 'em


----------



## christianfps

After some days clocked in with the Raptgo Hook-X, I am amazed! Used it for music, movies, gaming and errands outside. It has this magic that once you put the 2 ear piece on it just envelopes your head with sound. Quite outside the head, like a sphere. Maybe I haven't tried a lot if IEMs but this sensation is quite new to me albeit I have had a Hifiman HE400SE and some other gaming headsets and that pretty amazing earbuds, FIIO FF3. I never experienced it with the HE400SE it was rather clear and distinct that the sound still comes out from the drivers. The Hook-X is like magic for me haha!


----------



## christianfps

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My Fiio JD7 review is finally done.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-jd7-dynamic-driver-iems.26182/reviews#review-29590


What a great review man! You're making me regret not getting it on the launch sale! hahaha!


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan2.26145/reviews#review-29596


*This sounds 100% unique, in a world flooded with IEMs.



*


----------



## JeanPaul Petrosyan

christianfps said:


> After some days clocked in with the Raptgo Hook-X, I am amazed! Used it for music, movies, gaming and errands outside. It has this magic that once you put the 2 ear piece on it just envelopes your head with sound. Quite outside the head, like a sphere. Maybe I haven't tried a lot if IEMs but this sensation is quite new to me albeit I have had a Hifiman HE400SE and some other gaming headsets and that pretty amazing earbuds, FIIO FF3. I never experienced it with the HE400SE it was rather clear and distinct that the sound still comes out from the drivers. The Hook-X is like magic for me haha!



What are you driving them from/with, brother?


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> I have never seen so many tuning nozzles in one package. How is that bass comparing to the Fir Audio pair that you just picked up?


I would say the imr sounds more slamming. Fir audio doesn’t sound coherent enough.


----------



## christianfps

JeanPaul Petrosyan said:


> What are you driving them from/with, brother?


Hi there bro, just driving them with an old FX Audio Dac-X6 when I'm at home. If I'm out and about, just a Jcally JM04 Pro Type-C dongle. Amazingly the Hook-X are not hard to drive.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 21, 2022)

Of the four IEMs, one is not so great. Can you guess which one? Yet the other three are absolutely incredible!

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/celest-gumiho.26076/reviews#review-29411*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-as16-pro.25953/reviews#review-28967*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-new-kz-zs10-pro-x-universal-iem.26128/reviews#review-29430*


----------



## r31ya (Nov 21, 2022)

New upgraded Moondrop Chu





The Moondrop *JIU*
...chu in spoken in more masculine deeper lower note.
will it feature a muscular Husbando in the box?

---


>


----------



## Barndoor

Redcarmoose said:


> Of the four IEMs, one is not so great. Can you guess which one? Yet the other three are absolutely incredible!
> 
> *https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/celest-gumiho.26076/reviews#review-29411*
> 
> ...


Top left


----------



## pevinkarker

pevinkarker said:


> Tanchim Space (dual cs43131 chip)
> 
> (from their facebook page)


available now at $89.99


----------



## o0genesis0o

Barndoor said:


> Top left


No way, Red wrote that AS16 is so good that people should just grab it and save the money to take their SO out for dinner instead


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> The Moondrop *JIU*
> ...chu in spoken in more masculine deeper lower note.
> will it feature a muscular Husbando in the box?
> 
> ---



They are going to put Crinacle on the box, aren't they...


----------



## r31ya

I think i read someone mentioning kiwi something iems here, any experience with it?


----------



## dharmasteve

o0genesis0o said:


> No way, Red wrote that AS16 is so good that people should just grab it and save the money to take their SO out for dinner instead


He is 100% right. When you find the right source the AS16 pro are fantastic. Well done KZ.


----------



## pevinkarker

pevinkarker said:


> any one know the size of the nozzle? I had to sell truthear zero because the nozzle has to big for my ears and i couldn't find any confort with all the tips that i tried. Thats why that variations and blessing 2 are out of my equation too.


Received hexa 30 minutes ago, i'm using them with spinfit 155 for a acceptable comfort. I will try another tips later.


----------



## Barndoor

dharmasteve said:


> He is 100% right. When you find the right source the AS16 pro are fantastic. Well done KZ.


I guess I haven't found the right source then. Maybe the tempotec V6 will get the best out of them when mine arrives.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 21, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> I guess I haven't found the right source then. Maybe the tempotec V6 will get the best out of them when mine arrives.


From what i read, its power and source sensitive.
the early testing by reviewers note that it will sound as KZ originally intended (at least graph wise)when one of them pair it with TK2 (not sure why, high power maybe?)
Some experiment with HighImpedance adaptor to shift the soundsig and graph closer to the KZ published one, but some love the not-kz-intended vocal forward sounds.

KZ said that they might release the High Impedance version so people will have more of same sound sig experience but not sure whether its out.
----
Apparently this is the High Impedance version

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004748479754.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.572738da3ilAet&mp=1


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> I think i read someone mentioning kiwi something iems here, any experience with it?


Kiwi? Taste great
Iem? I don't know, haven't heard of that food before, is it edible? Is it expensive ?


----------



## r31ya

Tzennn said:


> Kiwi? Taste great
> Iem? I don't know, haven't heard of that food before, is it edible? Is it expensive ?


I was scrolling chifi facebook for reviews and found that post, a $35 IEMs apparently


----------



## o0genesis0o

I just realised that FD5 is currently on discount, and I haven't bla bla bla about it. Don't worry, folks, the wait is over. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fd5.24858/reviews#review-29599 



> This review is a farewell to an old friend. As I rarely use FD5, it has been sent off to another owner who is head over heels for it and couldn’t stop listening to it. If you consider FD5, I highly recommend an audition before bringing one home. It might just be the perfect IEM for you.
> 
> *Pros*:
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Kiwi? Taste great
> Iem? I don't know, haven't heard of that food before, is it edible? Is it expensive ?


From my memory, I started to see Kiwi brand at Lisoul or Shenzhen audio from 2021, Kiwi Orchestra is what I recall their offering, and to my impression it’s another boutique store offers average to not so bad ones but price is meh. If that IEM is $35 maybe it’s  worth a try


----------



## XerusKun (Nov 21, 2022)

Buy Quarks DSP.

Ignore the target.


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

This is my humble opinion about the new Hidizs dongle, called XO.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-xo.26116/reviews#review-29601


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about the new Hidizs dongle, called XO.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-xo.26116/reviews#review-29601


Great!
I thought that we were not allowed to publish before it goes at full production...


----------



## cqtek (Nov 21, 2022)

Ichos said:


> Great!
> I thought that we were not allowed to publish before it goes at full production...


It's a mess, because I was waiting for them to tell me when to publish it and today they asked me for the links.
If they want the links, I'll have to post the review, won't I?

The XO will be available on Kickstarter this week.


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> It's a mess, because I was waiting for them to tell me when to publish it and today they asked me for the links.
> If they want the links, I'll have to post the review, won't I?


Yes sure, I thought that we were waiting for mid December...


----------



## cqtek

Ichos said:


> Yes sure, I thought that we were waiting for mid December...


I hope I didn't mess up... hahaha


----------



## Ichos

cqtek said:


> I hope I didn't mess up... hahaha


No, all good, glad that you liked the new dongle, it is really good.
Anyway I have programmed it for December and this is undoable!!!


----------



## cqtek

Ichos said:


> No, all good, glad that you liked the new dongle, it is really good.
> Anyway I have programmed it for December and this is undoable!!!


It's normal, my first free date is already for next year...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 21, 2022)

Edit: Nevermid. It’s back.


----------



## Ceilidh

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about the new Hidizs dongle, called XO.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-xo.26116/reviews#review-29601


Looks interesting.
I might get it through Kickstarter, since it's going to be on "preorder" there, and the only dongle I have is the Creative Sxfi Amp which is ok for most thing I do, but this one looks like a very well priced upgrade to it.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my humble opinion about the new Hidizs dongle, called XO.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-xo.26116/reviews#review-29601



The back of the box in the pics has output power measurements that disagree with the numbers you have listed at the top of your review. Maybe I'm missing something...

Great review, though! It sounds like a pretty nice little combo.


----------



## Vonbuddy

XerusKun said:


> Buy Quarks DSP.
> 
> Ignore the target.


I ordered during the Linsoul sale.  On the way.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Barndoor said:


> I guess I haven't found the right source then. Maybe the tempotec V6 will get the best out of them when mine arrives.


I am waiting on mine too.  Do you know how to track it with the number they gave?  You don't on their website.


----------



## cqtek

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The back of the box in the pics has output power measurements that disagree with the numbers you have listed at the top of your review. Maybe I'm missing something...
> 
> Great review, though! It sounds like a pretty nice little combo.


You are right.

But I have taken the specifications from the manufacturer's website as a reference:

https://www.hidizs.net/products/hidizs-xo-single-ended-balanced-mqa-dongle

Nor can you take my measurements as absolute. They are made with a simple oscilloscope and the presence of distortion is visible to the naked eye, based on the deformation of the sinusoidal signal. But it can give you an idea of what the specifications are like. Some brands exaggerate the power, others are more cautious. Hidizs tends to be cautious and my measurements of their products tend to reflect higher values. Another recommended brand in this regard is Tempotec.
But when it comes to a SoC it is more likely that the measurements will be correct, because it is a more complete circuit, from start to finish.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

cqtek said:


> You are right.
> 
> But I have taken the specifications from the manufacturer's website as a reference:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation! I certainly didn't mean to imply that I was questioning your measurements or anything. I just noticed the difference and wondered about it, but your answer here is more than adequate.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I certainly didn't mean to imply that I was questioning your measurements or anything. I just noticed the difference and wondered about it, but your answer here is more than adequate.


I also review XO. It’s an interesting piece of kit. Slightly cleaner and more detailed than S9 Pro, but less powerful in the extreme cases (driving HD800S, E5000). Interestingly, I agree with @cqtek that this one sounds quite similar to the AP80 Pro X DAP, just a bit more muscular.


----------



## Barndoor

Vonbuddy said:


> I am waiting on mine too.  Do you know how to track it with the number they gave?  You don't on their website.


4PX tracking


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 21, 2022)

I have a cool new toy: the famous TGXear Serratus.

In short: They sound like colder Andromeda 2020 with at least the same resolution and soundstage imaging. More listening tests later.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I ordered during the Linsoul sale.  On the way.


If you feel Quarks matches with your preference, Moondrop Chu is a straight upgrade, a significant one.


----------



## domq422

o0genesis0o said:


> I have a cool new toy: the famous TGXear Serratus.
> 
> In short: They sound like colder Andromeda 2020 with at least the same resolution and soundstage imaging. More listening tests later.


Wowee - wooowee - very nice. Enjoy brother!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 21, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I think i read someone mentioning kiwi something iems here, any experience with it?


Actually I noticed that Cadenza is actuallt Beryllium driver whether it’s true or not.

Maybe a Beryllium-coated.

 I found linsoul sells it so placed an order to try, at least the chart is nothing new, the same old safe bet.  Arrives around xmas time to USA. I can A-B test to self-proclaimed pure-beryllium driver equipped KBEAR Believe, whether it’s true or not, Believe does hold best resolving capabilities and Planar-like fast transient response (sadly it’s V-tuned….) even compared to Moondrop’s Kato. Let’s see if Kiwi Cadenza is really that good in technicalities and if it’s really a pure-berry, the safe bet tuning will make it a deal breaker.  But most likely it’s Beryllium-coated.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

It’s in Japanese, but it’s a discovery.

A clould-funding project for “out-of-head head room generating ear tips”. Around -$30-50 USD for the tips. Whether it’s just a new joke or seriously backed by engineers that I have no idea, it looks funny.  But yes same type of sound reflectors are actually used in Ultrasone’s headphone, so maybe?

The ear tips look humongous!

https://www.makuake.com/project/jijufin2/


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s in Japanese, but it’s a discovery.
> 
> A clould-funding project for “out-of-head head room generating ear tips”. Around -$30-50 USD for the tips. Whether it’s just a new joke or seriously backed by engineers that I have no idea, it looks funny.  But yes same type of sound reflectors are actually used in Ultrasone’s headphone, so maybe?
> 
> ...


from the graph is basically it increase soundstage by making your iem semi open back


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Actually I noticed that Cadenza is actuallt Beryllium driver whether it’s true or not.
> 
> Maybe a Beryllium-coated.
> 
> I found linsoul sells it so placed an order to try, at least the chart is nothing new, the same old safe bet.  Arrives around xmas time to USA.


apparently Berry coated not pure berry membrane, and it got high rec from HBB


----------



## Jmop

I’m gonna pick up the Kiwi as well, really nice design and solid measurements, and DD. Goin with red just in case I buy the new R3 Pro, perfect match with the yellow highlights.


----------



## XerusKun

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you feel Quarks matches with your preference, Moondrop Chu is a straight upgrade, a significant one.


I also have the Chu the Quarks DSP sounds so much better...treble is actually more correct and less harsh with the Quarks DSP..


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> I’m gonna pick up the Kiwi as well, really nice design and solid measurements, and DD. Goin with red just in case I buy the new R3 Pro, perfect match with the yellow highlights.



Looking forward for the impressions of this pair. R3 Pro seems like a cool DAP


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> Looking forward for the impressions of this pair. R3 Pro seems like a cool DAP


I love the Pro, I just happened to have bought the original Saber right before the updated one was released lol. There have been reports on the battery dying and the device shutting off on its own if I recall correctly, haven’t experienced it yet though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

XerusKun said:


> I also have the Chu the Quarks DSP sounds so much better...treble is actually more correct and less harsh with the Quarks DSP..


Tonality is a matter of preference, and I believe people value the sound 80% based on tonality, so yes your statement makes sense. Technicality of quarks and chu is different class though.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 21, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I’m gonna pick up the Kiwi as well, really nice design and solid measurements, and DD. Goin with red just in case I buy the new R3 Pro, perfect match with the yellow highlights.


I may get a green one myself. At the moment I have a couple of budget sets for BT use. The Rosefinch and QKZ x HBB. The issue with them is not the sound as both are fine. The issue around this time of year is metal nozzles. Warm ear canal air going outward and cold air going inwards meeting at the metal nozzles and, you guessed it, condensation. Lots of walking or exercise and I can end up with a drop in sound from wet screen mesh. The resin nozzle on the Kiwi looks just the trick.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> apparently Berry coated not pure berry membrane, and it got high rec from HBB



Sad…well it will be too optimistic and almost lunatic to get a pure-berry at $35. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jmop

Also big ups to Linsoul, great vender to deal with. Do them a solid and add a tip with your purchases.


----------



## Cheesebuggah (Nov 21, 2022)

XerusKun said:


> I also have the Chu the Quarks DSP sounds so much better...treble is actually more correct and less harsh with the Quarks DSP..


Interesting. I don't have any devices (other than my phone) that takes USB-C, so I am hesitant on buying these. I trust you as a reviewer and we listen to similar genres of music; however, I consider myself a treble-head and like more treble than necessary. Would you still think they are a better option for me than the Chu?

Also, are we getting a review of the Quarks DSP from you? I know these reviews take time and I would understand if you aren't going to.
P.S. I love the way you review things: waterfall graphs, stage instrument location images, and music tests!


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> apparently Berry coated not pure berry membrane, and it got high rec from HBB



This honestly should've been Kiwi Ears first IEM instead of the Orchestra which was overshadowed by most IEMs in the mid-fi space which is probably why I've only seen 1 unit for sale on the classifies section. 

Speaking of mid-fi, it's becoming harder and harder to justify spending over 100 bucks on an IEM.

I think mid-fi might die off at some point leaving budget and TOTL as the only two viable price brackets.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 21, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> This honestly should've been Kiwi Ears first IEM instead of the Orchestra which was overshadowed by most IEMs in the mid-fi space which is probably why I've only seen 1 unit for sale on the classifies section.
> 
> Speaking of mid-fi, it's becoming harder and harder to justify spending over 100 bucks on an IEM.
> 
> I think mid-fi might die off at some point leaving budget and TOTL as the only two viable price brackets.


possibly,
but so far sub $100 is to a degree budget drivers segment.
Yes there is one or two knowles BA or some planars (with great tunings)
but there is room for $100~250 iems to get that extra resolutions or technicality by using "higher grade" drivers or simply more of them.

but yeah, possibly between low midfi and kilobuck will have big hollow segment in the middle...
unless someone will drag kilobucks into $400 territory.


----------



## Jmop

Yeah, I’m kinda worried I just threw away $100 on the Allure but fingers crossed it’s a keeper. IEMs really need killer measurements these days to justify spending mid-fi money.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> Also big ups to Linsoul, great vender to deal with. Do them a solid and add a tip with your purchases.


They are not only vendor but one of big IEM maker as well, especially Thieaudio for IEM are widely known. Pretty solid place to deal with.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 21, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> This honestly should've been Kiwi Ears first IEM instead of the Orchestra which was overshadowed by most IEMs in the mid-fi space which is probably why I've only seen 1 unit for sale on the classifies section.
> 
> Speaking of mid-fi, it's becoming harder and harder to justify spending over 100 bucks on an IEM.
> 
> I think mid-fi might die off at some point leaving budget and TOTL as the only two viable price brackets.


Totally agree. Unknown boutique to throw an overpriced high-end with few paid-review won’t work nowadays.  What they are trying is if I pull Harvard Business School professor Michael Porter’s generic business strategy category, is targeting “narrow” audiences with “my product is unique and one of a kind” differentiation strategy. This won’t work to push boutique shop above their small fish pond.





Reputation are not earned by marketing advertisements but it’s bottom up feed, especially we are living in the world of 2022, SNS are great place for such reputation forming, buying out couple of influencers is a hard buy, it may work for “easy pick” entry-level, to spread reputation, then throw their real guts with mediocre, and finally release the high-ends as their placeholder of flagship.

IEM Market’s main volume is with sub$50 now, it’s a good but competitive place. That’s why we see almost all IEM brands are devoting thier effort for mass-market entry level, such as quarks/tanya/Chu/Lea/Salnotes Zero/EDX/E500/MT.

Try throw a cost-effective great item to earn the trust, then start from there..

KZ started that way, and is struggling to have their company to seize the cost-leadership segment now. They are also targeting to reach Mercedes-segment (bottom right) but it’s a long long way to seize $5 segment all the way upto kilobuck TOTL setment in terms with purely brand name. Even Sony is not yet reaching to that extent.

Also that bipolarization is taking place in real world: and we may be facing it comes to consumer merchandise as well
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8608558/


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Try throw a cost-effective great item to earn the trust, then start from there..
> 
> KZ started that way, and is struggling to have their company to seize the cost-leadership segment now. They are also targeting to reach Mercedes-segment (bottom right) but it’s a long long way to seize $5 segment all the way upto kilobuck TOTL setment in terms with purely brand name. Even Sony is not yet reaching to that extent.
> 
> ...



That seems to be Truthears' strategy. The Zero was good (I imagined, based on the crazy praise at a certain objectivist forum). The Hexa should be good. At this rate, they will have no problem going all way to mid kilobuck and then full kilobuck next time. Meanwhile, something like Symphonium Helios might be outstanding but their reach does not seem to be far, judging by the level of engagement at their head-fi thread. 


Speaking of KZ, has anyone of you reported me to KZ that I'm going to review their "defensive" product EDCX? They've just canceled my order


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Speaking of KZ, has anyone of you reported me to KZ that I'm going to review their "defensive" product EDCX? They've just canceled my order


that store recents shipping time is appaling.  not the delivery time, but the time between purchase and item got handed over to delivery service is way too long.

my ESX order took 11 days to start to ship.
my PR1 Pro was ordered on 18 nov and still stuck in confirmed state and haven't been handed over to delivery.

some points out to me early bird sales might be basically pre-order without "pre-order" warning, which kinda make sense.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 21, 2022)

Cheesebuggah said:


> Interesting. I don't have any devices (other than my phone) that takes USB-C, so I am hesitant on buying these. I trust you as a reviewer and we listen to similar genres of music; however, I consider myself a treble-head and like more treble than necessary. Would you still think they are a better option for me than the Chu?
> 
> Also, are we getting a review of the Quarks DSP from you? I know these reviews take time and I would understand if you aren't going to.
> P.S. I love the way you review things: waterfall graphs, stage instrument location images, and music tests!


If you are into J-Pop(Yorushika/ Yoasobi / Reona / Ado / Aimer / Miku vocaloids variants / Yanagi Nagi / Yama / Aimyon / Chanmina etc ) and currently using ER2SE (open bore  mod to increase bass response?)  and treble-head, Chu is on the brighter and thinner note side that may fit your appetite.

I posted Different variants of $20 single DD comparions yesterday and if you liked the Chu’s variants the best, it’s a safer call.

Chu sounds great even with apple dongle and that’s what Moondrop engineers intentionally designed for for their volume zone core product. There will be a new Chu’s variants “Jiu” coming, so you may want to give it few weeks to see what Jiu is specialized for?

My bet is sub-bass elevated, and a bit tamed upper-mid, L-shape tuned Chu which is a baby-Monarch.  Or the second bet is 7Hz Salnotes Zero respected tune.


----------



## Cheesebuggah

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you are into J-Pop(Yorushika/ Yoasobi / Reona / Ado / Aimer / Miku vocaloids variants / Yanagi Nagi / Yama / Aimyon / Chanmina etc ) and currently using ER2SE (open bore  mod to increase bass response?)  and treble-head, Chu is on the brighter and thinner note side that may fit your appetite.
> 
> I posted Different variants of $20 single DD comparions yesterday and if you liked the Chu’s variants the best, it’s a safer call.
> 
> ...


Yep, I like Reona and Aimer. I run filterless not because of bass. I guess I value technicalities more. 

Yeah, I saw that post and listened to each of the linked videos (good comparison, btw). Even though I haven't heard any details about them: I'll wait for Jiu.


----------



## bhazard (Nov 21, 2022)

dharmasteve said:


> He is 100% right. When you find the right source the AS16 pro are fantastic. Well done KZ.


Yes, but not for everything.

I went back to the AS16 Pro after seeing this and put on that new Smashing Pumpkins album. Wow, it was like the AS16 Pro completely outshined the HM20, PLA13, PR1, and just about anything else I've heard recently.

I put on the new Disturbed album and the tuning inconsistencies became more noticeable. Using my THX-887 so impedence shouldn't be an issue.

That Kiwi Cadenza graph... now that IEM could be interesting.

I'm also hoping for more Hexa impressions. I see these two as a bit more interesting based on what their tunings look like.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s in Japanese, but it’s a discovery.
> 
> A clould-funding project for “out-of-head head room generating ear tips”. Around -$30-50 USD for the tips. Whether it’s just a new joke or seriously backed by engineers that I have no idea, it looks funny.  But yes same type of sound reflectors are actually used in Ultrasone’s headphone, so maybe?
> 
> ...


I have a theory as to how these came about...

Talented design team produces a new product.

Idiot manager with no concept of how product works steps in.

He insists on taking credit for project and presenting it to his superiors.  

SNAFU presentation where eartip is put on backwards.

Idiot manager will not admit to mistake (yes folks, this can happen in real life).

Design team are forced to make the bloody thing work (only backwards like their manager).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 22, 2022)

bhazard said:


> Yes, but not for everything.
> 
> I went back to the AS16 Pro after seeing this and put on that new Smashing Pumpkins album. Wow, it was like the AS16 Pro completely outshined the HM20, PLA13, PR1, and just about anything else I've heard recently.
> 
> ...


Great input for AS16 Pro, also I was wondering what KZ/CCA did for their latest generation of XUN driver in HM20, any significant improvement over ZAS( 6x 50024s, 1x 30019s, + XUN) ? The BA config for HM20 looks familiar except XUN-7.

Yes, I can see HEXA and if properly tuned, Cadenza is a stone thrown into the hotpot of cost-to-peformance segment.

HEXA as renovated Softears RSV’s with 1BA(tweeter)+2BA(mid)+1LCP(sub woofer), while RSV runs with 1BA (tweeter) + 2BA(Mid) + 2BA(sub woofer) with Dusk+Yume+Blessing2 OG mixed solid clean sounding modern hybrid with removed marketing /overhead cost.

So their cost is simply,
 cost of manufacturing: resin/raw materials(5% of MRSP)+  (if Sonion $20 per unit, if Knowles $5 per unit, LCP $5-10?) + Direct/Indirect Labor at Heygear (10% of MRSP) + 3D printer’s Depreciation cost (i think it’s almost end to its 5 /7 year equipment depreciation: 3% of MRSP) + utilities (3% of MRSP) + Chinese effective corporate income tax(assume 30% on EBIT;  $3.9) =  around  $66(+3.9tax) ~ 71(+3.9tax) USD for net operating profit of $4.1-9.1 final profit ( a bare 5%-11% final profit margin).
And they may need to pay for distribution channels 2-3% margin, keeping 3%-8% on their own pocket. Sounds like a solid offer.

What makes HEXA Interesting is that it uses exact same design and shell wit) $560 Moondrop Variations. Usually “fully-resin-filled” IEMs are benched around $300+ segment, except Semi-full resin filled Yume, and Tri’s Starsea around $100-200 segment. (I’m ignoring OpenHeart Resin…it’s full resin filled one, but the sound is….). It’s nice to have quality product dropped to sub-$100 segment, for better access by vast majority of potential buyers.


----------



## gadgetgod

r31ya said:


> New upgraded Moondrop Chu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it look like a second cousin of Chu to me? Man tbh I am more intrigued by the new Void. Let's see if I can get one at a decent price.


----------



## WAON303

r31ya said:


> apparently Berry coated not pure berry membrane, and it got high rec from HBB



No way was this ever going to have a pure bery driver.

I'd schit my pants if a company released a pure bery diaphragm DD IEM for 35 USD.

Wonder how good is that Bery driver? Probably nothing special.

FR looks very solid, I think this is a very safe blind buy.


----------



## Penon (Nov 22, 2022)

*Shozy T1 is available now *

https://penonaudio.com/shozy-t1.html


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends here is my opinion on the Gustard DAC R26.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gustard-dac-r26.26186/review/29606/

Excellent sound performance.


----------



## Barndoor

bhazard said:


> Yes, but not for everything.
> 
> I went back to the AS16 Pro after seeing this and put on that new Smashing Pumpkins album. Wow, it was like the AS16 Pro completely outshined the HM20, PLA13, PR1, and just about anything else I've heard recently.
> 
> ...





Same, went back to them today. 75ohm adapter cures the helium infused vocals, but I'm still struggling with them. The cohesion just isn't there for me.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Barndoor said:


> Same, went back to them today. 75ohm adapter cures the helium infused vocals, but I'm still struggling with them. The cohesion just isn't there for me.



How do you like the Serenade X? I've always thought that would be a neat device to use in my shop.


----------



## Barndoor

JAnonymous5150 said:


> How do you like the Serenade X? I've always thought that would be a neat device to use in my shop.


To give a short answer, it is Hiby software, so functionality is good for playing locally stored music, but not so much for streaming.
Sound wise, what you would expect from ESS, clean and neutral. Not the top end chip, so not the most detailed, but fine for low to mid-fi gear. It takes something like my Stellia to highlight it is a bit lacking.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Barndoor said:


> To give a short answer, it is Hiby software, so functionality is good for playing locally stored music, but not so much for streaming.
> Sound wise, what you would expect from ESS, clean and neutral. Not the top end chip, so not the most detailed, but fine for low to mid-fi gear. It takes something like my Stellia to highlight it is a bit lacking.


My thought are the same as you on the Serenade X. Clean , neutral Hiby , like my R6 2020 but as a to desk solution. They missed the mark here a little bit but the Hiby software gives you remote control from your phone or DAP ,Just wish they would have given it a real remote.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Totally agree. Unknown boutique to throw an overpriced high-end with few paid-review won’t work nowadays.  What they are trying is if I pull Harvard Business School professor Michael Porter’s generic business strategy category, is targeting “narrow” audiences with “my product is unique and one of a kind” differentiation strategy. This won’t work to push boutique shop above their small fish pond.
> 
> 
> Reputation are not earned by marketing advertisements but it’s bottom up feed, especially we are living in the world of 2022, SNS are great place for such reputation forming, buying out couple of influencers is a hard buy, it may work for “easy pick” entry-level, to spread reputation, then throw their real guts with mediocre, and finally release the high-ends as their placeholder of flagship.
> ...



Good post! With the dime a dozen Harman tuned sidegrades released every week, how does one stand out from the competition? Next week surely brings another hype train release! I honestly wonder when the CHIFI bubble will burst?

Anyway, if one cannot differentiate yourself from the cut-throat competition. No fear. A waifu anime packaging can cover a multitude of audio flaws and bad tuning hahaha. 




o0genesis0o said:


> Speaking of KZ, has anyone of you reported me to KZ that I'm going to review their "defensive" product EDCX? They've just canceled my order



Bro no big loss getting this order cancelled. You should be thanking your lucky audio stars and maybe have dodged a bullet. Initial reviews on forums for this IEM is a bit meh.

Anyway, a Pro version of this KZ IEM is probably being tuned now and will be released next week LOL.


----------



## baskingshark

Reecho SG-03S. Successor to the original SG-03.

$63 USD
10mm LCP Diaphragm Dynamic Driver

The shells look beautiful. The graph less so - looks like a bunch of screaming caterwauling cats.












https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002395355511.html


----------



## Sunstealer

The original SG03 is still around on AE - worth a punt if you like subbass focus. I am watching it this week on AE to see if it is discounted a la Ikko OH10. I am impressed by my SG01 OVA in terms of tonality and detail for the money - it is a steal. The only downside is a short nozzle and a temperamental fit.


----------



## Ichos

A full time working reviewer is not enough for reviewing all this new earphones that are produced every week from the Chinese manufactures.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 22, 2022)

Sunstealer said:


> The original SG03 is still around on AE - worth a punt if you like subbass focus. I am watching it this week on AE to see if it is discounted a la Ikko OH10. I am impressed by my SG01 OVA in terms of tonality and detail for the money - it is a steal. The only downside is a short nozzle and a temperamental fit.


I just realize SG01 OVA is around $7~10 more than discounted PR1 Pro in my place.
pretty sure i put it in my cart for a real while but just keeping it there.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 22, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I just realize SG01 OVA is around $7~10 more than discounted PR1 Pro in my place.
> pretty sure i put it in my cart but just keeping it there.


The OVA is incredible really. So special, thick, cohesive and fun!

https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-01-ova.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Good post! With the dime a dozen Harman tuned sidegrades released every week, how does one stand out from the competition? Next week surely brings another hype train release! I honestly wonder when the CHIFI bubble will burst?
> 
> Anyway, if one cannot differentiate yourself from the cut-throat competition. No fear. A waifu anime packaging can cover a multitude of audio flaws and bad tuning hahaha.
> 
> ...


Shhhh🤫  you told the secretive market reach approach (waifu strategy that Moondrop started) which doesn’t cost basically anything besides asking famous artist on pixiv to draw not so related IEM waifu is actually working outreach methodology of potentially IEM target for Asian market.  Great method in Asia to expand the pond. Now FiiO and other matured audience targeting companies will put waifu on their package with acrylic stand…jk


----------



## lgcubana

WAON303 said:


> ….Speaking of mid-fi, it's becoming harder and harder to justify spending over 100 bucks on an IEM.
> 
> I think mid-fi might die off at some point leaving budget and TOTL as the only two viable price brackets.


Like any other addiction, today’s fix is yesterday’s memory.   Give it a year and see if you still stand by your proclamation.

It took me about two years to get comfortable with shattering that $100 ceiling.  Then came the JVC HA-FD01 and now I’ve got drawers of yesterdays.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lgcubana said:


> Like any other addiction, today’s fix is yesterday’s memory.   Give it a year and see if you still stand by your proclamation.
> 
> It took me about two years to get comfortable with shattering that $100 ceiling.  Then came the JVC HA-FD01 and now I’ve got drawers of yesterdays.


Yea if the IEM market itself expands, $100-1000 segment would have potentials thus keeping same market volume pyramids of demographic. Like S&P 500, nothing is static.  If market size are the same, macroeconomic may kick in, purchasing power of global market if it bipolarized —an ongoing trend—merchandize supply may seek for that purchasing power x demand curve; less $100-1000.  I think the market is growing, if counting TWS into account. Wired IEMs market may be staying the same or even shrinking due to the majority of consumer daily use, iphone etc, stopped supplying 3.5mm dongle, and once a legend iPod is ceased out of apple’s line up.


----------



## itwasluck

christianfps said:


> After some days clocked in with the Raptgo Hook-X, I am amazed! Used it for music, movies, gaming and errands outside. It has this magic that once you put the 2 ear piece on it just envelopes your head with sound. Quite outside the head, like a sphere. Maybe I haven't tried a lot if IEMs but this sensation is quite new to me albeit I have had a Hifiman HE400SE and some other gaming headsets and that pretty amazing earbuds, FIIO FF3. I never experienced it with the HE400SE it was rather clear and distinct that the sound still comes out from the drivers. The Hook-X is like magic for me haha!


It's quite an experience. I think this is as close as it gets for IEMs to be like open back headphones. The only other IEMs that can rival this sort of feeling is probably the Audeze iSine series.


----------



## cqtek

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I certainly didn't mean to imply that I was questioning your measurements or anything. I just noticed the difference and wondered about it, but your answer here is more than adequate.


Of course! I didn't hesitate for a moment. It's a normal question when there are divergences in specifications, in that sense. I saw it as a new product that, perhaps, at the point when the sample was sent, the final packaging was not ready. I hope they will correct the specifications when the product is a regular sale.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 22, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea if the IEM market itself expands, $100-1000 segment would have potentials thus keeping same market volume pyramids of demographic. Like S&P 500, nothing is static.  If market size are the same, macroeconomic may kick in, purchasing power of global market if it bipolarized —an ongoing trend—merchandize supply may seek for that purchasing power x demand curve; less $100-1000.  I think the market is growing, if counting TWS into account. Wired IEMs market may be staying the same or even shrinking due to the majority of consumer daily use, iphone etc, stopped supplying 3.5mm dongle, and once a legend iPod is ceased out of apple’s line up.


YOU'LL HAVE TO REPEAT THAT. I THINK ALL US OLD AUDIO ENTHUSIASTS ARE GETTING A BIT DEAF.

SOMETHING ABOUT THE MARKET FOR BETTER IEMS???


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 22, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea if the IEM market itself expands, $100-1000 segment would have potentials thus keeping same market volume pyramids of demographic. Like S&P 500, nothing is static.  If market size are the same, macroeconomic may kick in, purchasing power of global market if it bipolarized —an ongoing trend—merchandize supply may seek for that purchasing power x demand curve; less $100-1000.  I think the market is growing, if counting TWS into account. Wired IEMs market may be staying the same or even shrinking due to the majority of consumer daily use, iphone etc, stopped supplying 3.5mm dongle, and once a legend iPod is ceased out of apple’s line up.



Same thing happened in the realm of flashlight collectors. Yes, they exist. The basic lesson is that the center can’t hold. The initial market burst is caused by legitimate advances in technology (super compact and bright LEDs in the case of flashlights) that drive “premium level features” down to the lower end price bracket. Lots of companies rush at the now commoditized tech (neodymium magnets, nano-grade diaphragms, miniaturized planar drivers etc.)  and release product across the whole price spectrum. But the middle price bracket becomes hard to maintain. The top end continues to innovate while the bottom end keeps cashing in on the trickle down. The middle has to rely on unique design, unique tuning, unique marketing. That and the cut throat competition in the middle price space makes developing and delivering products in that category more risky. The end result is that many companies fail and the risk-averse ones that survive settle into either entry level or high end gear. 

For context, I’ve worked as a graphic artist at advertising agencies for over 30 years but I’m not a business guy so take my observations above with a big grain of salt.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Surf Monkey said:


> For context, I’ve worked as a graphic artist at advertising agencies for over 30 years but I’m not a business guy so take my observations above with a big grain of salt.


Coulda convinced me you had an MBA. Not an insult in my neck of the woods.


----------



## lushmelody

Hyped about Kiwi's Cadenza 

Just wish DDs could be catalogued. If it could exist some guide for quality... Less subjective than hearing and comparing.

And about market tendencies. Chi-fi once was bang for buck hardware and now its a fair priced ~good~ tuning trend, I think? The volume of new items though... There is always a better deal around the corner. Surprising. Considering wired audio is each day more and more niche...


----------



## Jmop

The Kiwi just needs something to bring forward the low treble a bit and keep the bass under control, that’s why I think the R3 Pro will be a good match. The DAP should specifically be focusing on the lower treble since you don’t wanna enhance that 8k peak, that’s what we’re trying to balance out.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Jmop said:


> The Kiwi just needs something to bring forward the low treble a bit and keep the bass under control, that’s why I think the R3 Pro will be a good match. The DAP should specifically be focusing on the lower treble since you don’t wanna enhance that 8k peak, that’s what we’re trying to balance out.


FYI the 8k peak is coupler resonance. Anything over 5k or so should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## domq422

jant71 said:


> I may get a green one myself. At the moment I have a couple of budget sets for BT use. The Rosefinch and QKZ x HBB. The issue with them is not the sound as both are fine. The issue around this time of year is metal nozzles. Warm ear canal air going outward and cold air going inwards meeting at the metal nozzles and, you guessed it, condensation. Lots of walking or exercise and I can end up with a drop in sound from wet screen mesh. The resin nozzle on the Kiwi looks just the trick.


It's so funny that you said this. I recently had condensation issues with both my .. you guessed it, QKZxHBB and Rosefinch.


----------



## Jmop

KokushiTsumo said:


> FYI the 8k peak is coupler resonance. Anything over 5k or so should be taken with a grain of salt.


They say that a lot but I still end up hearing a peak, guess we’ll see.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Reecho SG-03S. Successor to the original SG-03.
> 
> $63 USD
> 10mm LCP Diaphragm Dynamic Driver
> ...



What in the devil is that graph   They really think that graph can sell their IEM?



Ichos said:


> A full time working reviewer is not enough for reviewing all this new earphones that are produced every week from the Chinese manufactures.



You can follow Crinacle’s approach: listening to a few songs => “DO BETTER!” => next.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> What in the devil is that graph   They really think that graph can sell their IEM?
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow Crinacle’s approach: listening to a few songs => “DO BETTER!” => next.


yeah, Crin bag of review often goes.
_"Tech not up to par with the price, tuning isn't what i like, "D". Next."_
Or
_"Its ok. C. Next"_


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Same thing happened in the realm of flashlight collectors. Yes, they exist. The basic lesson is that the center can’t hold. The initial market burst is caused by legitimate advances in technology (super compact and bright LEDs in the case of flashlights) that drive “premium level features” down to the lower end price bracket. Lots of companies rush at the now commoditized tech (neodymium magnets, nano-grade diaphragms, miniaturized planar drivers etc.)  and release product across the whole price spectrum. But the middle price bracket becomes hard to maintain. The top end continues to innovate while the bottom end keeps cashing in on the trickle down. The middle has to rely on unique design, unique tuning, unique marketing. That and the cut throat competition in the middle price space makes developing and delivering products in that category more risky. The end result is that many companies fail and the risk-averse ones that survive settle into either entry level or high end gear.
> 
> For context, I’ve worked as a graphic artist at advertising agencies for over 30 years but I’m not a business guy so take my observations above with a big grain of salt.


Great insightful experience! Good to know what’s happening in the industry that I have little or no exposures.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 22, 2022)

r31ya said:


> yeah, Crin bag of review often goes.
> _"Tech not up to par with the price, tuning isn't what i like, "D". Next."_
> Or
> _"Its ok. C. Next"_


Exactly. A slobbish habit of his “not so quality” review toward something didn’t pulled his interest. Especially around his statistically balanced rating’s lower quartile area.

Is that really that bad? Or it has to be there in order to keep statistically satisfactory standard deviation?  These word rings my brain sometime seeing that lower-ends.

Yes, as a objectivist reviewer, not all IEM can be too concentrated to A zone, like the ones we see on Head-Gear.  But hey maybe isn’t that logical thinking weighing too much in to the qualitative judgement?  Well that’s just my random word. He can do a quality one if he is motivated enough, so it’s sad to see some IEMs didn’t get enough motivations.

But that “ do better” attitude now makes sense as we see millions of harman-ish IEM or uniquely tuned ones appears daily a bit overwhelmed indeed. If it was before, like those old days where IEM were a solid R&D project and had lots of people’s devotion and actual manhour’s effort, that “ do better” is lacking respect and may be criticized widely, not anymore for random attempts.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> E


Hey, I saw your review of the HEXA on Amazon and it's strangely not dicussed enough on Headfi. How does it really compare against the Variations? Coz I still don't want to risk getting those extra wide nozzles and a compromised budget Variations/dusk. Is it already on par with or close to them in terms of overall performance?


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> yeah, Crin bag of review often goes.
> _"Tech not up to par with the price, tuning isn't what i like, "D". Next."_
> Or
> _"Its ok. C. Next"_



It does make sense though, if you have heard too many IEMs and get jaded.



AmericanSpirit said:


> .Yes, as a objectivist reviewer,



Objectivist reviewer is kind of oxymoron IMHO. Reviews are subjective, unless you approach IEMs like Earfonia on ASR with a strict and stone cold method that aims at evaluating the engineering quality of IEMs (lots of measurements and calculations with pre-defined criteria).

I have no hope for being “objective” reviewer, what I aim for is consistency via A/B tests, so my 4/5 is always, truly, 4/5. Forget the “for the price” as well, I find the “this thing is alright, but for the price, 5/5” kind of unhelpful.


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> It does make sense though, if you have heard too many IEMs and get jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like OOTB reviewer or first impressionist.


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> You can follow Crinacle’s approach: listening to a few songs => “DO BETTER!” => next.



To be honest this "rapid fire" method is what i personally use to make purchase decisions, mainly because of two things: 
1. there are too many option available on the market (not to mention that new stuff always flooding in) 
2. I'm usually quite adaptable with things.. Meaning if i spend some time with it, i know i would find a way to make it work and be okay with it. 

That's why i would give new gears just a few seconds/minutes to impress me. And if it does, i would still compare it to my current gears and think "which one is better?", and "do i really need it?" 

So far this method lessen my GAS by quite a lot and make my wallet happier 

I do understand for a reviewer, that can't/ harder to do.. they have to be thorough and check the product in every aspect, because they have a bigger responsibility on their reports, as it can impact their audience's purchase decisions too


----------



## o0genesis0o

chinmie said:


> To be honest this "rapid fire" method is what i personally use to make purchase decisions, mainly because of two things:
> 1. there are too many option available on the market (not to mention that new stuff always flooding in)
> 2. I'm usually quite adaptable with things.. Meaning if i spend some time with it, i know i would find a way to make it work and be okay with it.
> 
> ...



I do the same when my local hi-fi store hands me some new stuffs for feedback, tbh. But for reviews, I need to be more careful, especially if the stuff is new and I think it's very good or very bad. You know, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> It does make sense though, if you have heard too many IEMs and get jaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crin keep repeating, "its my opinion" on each of his reviews. He need his audience to know its subjective.

Thankfully He keep separate value scoring between his prefered tuning and tech capabilities and more importantly to me, he keep price value scoring separate.
So tuning and tech will be scored on equal measure between kilobuck and sub$20 budget iems.
It gives me a bit an idea on how good the budget iem could be compared to the endgame materials.

A bit uniquely, he try to create a bell curve graph on his iems rankings.
So as new iem enters the A or B territories, there will be iems getting a rank down. As only "certain" percent iems could have S or A or B ranking or so on. So if the percentage start to get skewed like something entering S ranking, there will be other S rank that going to get a rank down and its trickling down.
keeping the ranking up to date in as Chifi as a whole improved.

That being said, all of that definitely takes its time and not to mention his others projects like Mecha stores and all.
the review and ranking ended kinda updated on seasonal basis.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Hey, I saw your review of the HEXA on Amazon and it's strangely not dicussed enough on Headfi. How does it really compare against the Variations? Coz I still don't want to risk getting those extra wide nozzles and a compromised budget Variations/dusk. Is it already on par with or close to them in terms of overall performance?


I’m on biz trip and will be visiting my family thru this thanksgiving holidy, so I ll get back home this weekend. Will post a detail comparison of HEXA vs Hexa siblings moondrops dusk/blessing2/variations, and somewhat similar mid-to-top tuned Yume👍

I guess thats somewhat most wanted feedback from this community (amazon audience are mainly consumer brand focused, so comparisons with variations may not demanded as much)


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Jmop said:


> The Kiwi just needs something to bring forward the low treble a bit and keep the bass under control, that’s why I think the R3 Pro will be a good match. The DAP should specifically be focusing on the lower treble since you don’t wanna enhance that 8k peak, that’s what we’re trying to balance out.


The TRI tips sound like a match as well there was a FB post that went into it. The synapsis was a cross between the Moon Drop Sring tips with the widest bore with the widest stage , the T series TRI and the Final E tips.

For those of you who are new it has been observed that the more narrow the bore/opening the more the high frequencies are tamed and puts more energy to the lower frequencies but at the trade off of getting more bloated/looser bass in some cases.

The TRI T series are the good cross between a slight taming and keeping the bass tight.

I am getting some in tomorrow hopefully theese observations hold true as I wish to hear the difference on my GS Audio SE12 the BA/EST beast.


----------



## Jmop

My rule of thumb is that tips should not have bore narrower than the diameter of the nozzle, it just makes sense. You don’t want the upper end of the bore closing in, of course it’s gonna negatively effect the sound, that’s like covering up the perimeter of a speaker. You just don’t do it. And for tips with a wider bore than the nozzle? Obviously that’s just not gonna work unless you have something to close the distance between the two.


----------



## Jmop

Sorry I think I have the terms mixed up, I was referring to the tube when I said bore, not the part of the tip that flares out.


----------



## Jmop

But yeah, for the end of the tip that flares out, the more flare the wider the stage since the speaker is further away from the ear. That’s typically the effect I get.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Other than the most well known Asian iem stores like Linsoul and Hifigo are there any other competitive stores in Asia for IEMs and audio in general?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Vonbuddy said:


> Other than the most well known Asian iem stores like Linsoul and Hifigo are there any other competitive stores in Asia for IEMs and audio in general?



Penon Audio and Shenzhen Audio are two others.


----------



## Surf Monkey

TheDeafMonk said:


> The TRI tips sound like a match as well there was a FB post that went into it. The synapsis was a cross between the Moon Drop Sring tips with the widest bore with the widest stage , the T series TRI and the Final E tips.
> 
> For those of you who are new it has been observed that the more narrow the bore/opening the more the high frequencies are tamed and puts more energy to the lower frequencies but at the trade off of getting more bloated/looser bass in some cases.
> 
> ...



I got a set today. They look cool but the L is too small for my ears at just over 12mm.


----------



## Vonbuddy

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Penon Audio and Shenzhen Audio are two others.


I have purchased from both stores.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Vonbuddy said:


> I have purchased from both stores.



My bad. Just tryin' to help.


----------



## Vonbuddy

JAnonymous5150 said:


> My bad. Just tryin' to help.


Not your fault.  I didn’t mention all the stores I had used because I couldn’t remember them.


----------



## Carpet

I think there is another small online business based in China that sells a variety of stuff including audio gear... Ali... something to do with trains or speed?

They have taken a little of my money.


----------



## Vonbuddy

JAnonymous5150 said:


> My bad. Just tryin' to help.


Not your fault.  I didn’t mention all the stores I had used because I couldn’t remember them


Carpet said:


> I think there is another small online business based in China that sells a variety of stuff including audio gear... Ali... something to do with trains or speed?
> 
> They have taken a little of my money.


Ali express lol!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> But yeah, for the end of the tip that flares out, the more flare the wider the stage since the speaker is further away from the ear. That’s typically the effect I get.


Spiral Dot++ (on US store EP-FX10) has largest flare to my knowledge. Yes, it diffuses sound very well. I love Spital Dot++ especially with 7Hz Zero.


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Spiral Dot++ (on US store EP-FX10) has largest flare to my knowledge. Yes, it diffuses sound very well. I love Spital Dot++ especially with 7Hz Zero.



Flair? You mean umbrella length? The Spring Tips have a very long umbrella too. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Carpet

I'm liking the spring tips so far. The softer silicon seems to be giving a very good seal. Comfortable and sealing very well, but a little more noticable driver flex in IEMs that are prone to that. Might grab another pack during Black Friday sale.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Flair? You mean umbrella length? The Spring Tips have a very long umbrella too. Or do you mean something else?


Ah I mean cone shape outlet. It diffuses sound well, lowers bass floor in an exchange of natural diffusion.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I got a set today. They look cool but the L is too small for my ears at just over 12mm.


The L are that small? Glad I removed them from my cart. I need a L to be at least 14mm minimum, or they won't fit these vast holes.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 23, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> As a big fan of the NX7 mk III, i'll be purchasing this, but they switched out the dual CNT drivers with dual BE plated drivers. The charm of the NX7 mk III is that for metalheads who enjoy speed, thrash, black, death metal, the dual CNT drivers are some of the best bass and fastest bass, which handles these particular genres with aplomb. I sure hope the BE drivers aren't a step back as far as quality and speed? If they improved the imaging and the stage in these from the Mk III, then this could be a real sub $200 winner?



I feel like writing an ode to the NX7 Mk4. That’s how much I like these.

I keep thinking it can’t be this good. I keep looking for the shortcomings that some others notice. I keep comparing it to my other favorite sets thinking “these have to be a class below.” But they aren’t. They’re exceptionally mature in tuning. The integration of the drivers is superb. I don’t hear any pizo zing, no significant BA ring, no DD distortion and it all works together smoothly from sub-bass to (very extended) treble. They’re V shaped with emphasis on bass/sub bass, but neither one is intrusive or lacking in shape or texture. Meanwhile, the mids are clear as a bell and the treble is elevated just enough to deliver great detail.

Anyway, I could go on and on about these. They cost me $96 (if I recall correctly) and they’re an absolute steal at that price.

Okay. I feel better now raving about them. I think they’re a very special hidden gem.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah I mean cone shape outlet. It diffuses sound well, lowers bass floor in an exchange of natural diffusion.


Spiral Dots are what I use with my Salnotes Zero. I absolutely love my Zero's with my Cowon J. Simply unbeatable for $20.00.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I feel like writing an ode to the NX7 Mk4. That’s how much I like these.
> 
> I keep thinking it can’t be this good. I keep looking for the shortcomings that some others notice. I keep comparing it to my other favorite sets thinking “these have to be a class below.” But they aren’t. They’re exceptionally mature in tuning. The integration of the drivers is superb. I don’t hear any pizo zing, no significant BA ring, no DD distortion and it all works together smoothly from sub-bass to (very extended) treble. They’re V shaped with emphasis on bass/sub bass, but neither one is intrusive or lacking in shape or texture. Meanwhile, the mids are clear as a bell and the treble is elevated just enough to deliver great detail.
> 
> ...


Right there with you. I dig them thru my DX170 and my A55. They do not require power or an amp, so that's the other huge plus about the mk IV. I don't need to strap the amp on for these. Just straight outta DAP and you get some high quality sound and despite the number of drivers and tech, they are very efficient and coherent. Just a fun set that can handle any genre with ease and detail.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah I mean cone shape outlet. It diffuses sound well, lowers bass floor in an exchange of natural diffusion.


Yup, depends on the IEM which works best, some IEMs lose all bass pressure with too shallow of insertion and in that case the larger stage doesn’t make up for it.


----------



## Carpet

I thought cone shaped outlets worked like a blunderbuss? You know a wide pattern of sharp and hot stuff!


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 23, 2022)

Jmop said:


> They say that a lot but I still end up hearing a peak, guess we’ll see.



Ballpark, on the IEMs I've measured on an IEC711 coupler with a 8 khz (artefact) coupler peak, deduct around 3 dB from that value, and that is the probable real value at 8 kHz.



Vonbuddy said:


> Other than the most well known Asian iem stores like Linsoul and Hifigo are there any other competitive stores in Asia for IEMs and audio in general?



Other than the aforementioned Shenzhen Audio, some official shops that sell their own brand's things include (non exhaustive, in alphabetical order):
- Astrotec
- DUNU
- iBasso
- Final Audio
- Smabat
- Sony
- TRN
- Tronsmart


Some other 3rd party shops that sell a bunch of various brands of audio gear:
1) Aliexpress
2) Lazada
3) Shopee
The above 3 platforms generally have multiple shops selling the same thing, so find the cheapest/most reputable shop to get the gear from, and you can stack coupons/coins during sales. These platforms keep the money in escrow until you received the product, so there is a bit of insurance in case the shop plays punk and doesn't send the correct item, or sometimes uses a fake tracking, or the products comes with flawed QC.

4) Taobao - generally this is for the mainland China consumers. Stuff is cheaper than Aliexpress, but you need to communicate in Chinese with the sellers. And be prepared if you need warranty and CS, you are screwed, their customer services is generally non-existent, and sending back things to China is really russian roulette. Things may get lost in transit, and transport costs may be even more than the budget gear you send back. Achtung- best to only try Taobao if you live inside China, or can speak Chinese, or if the gear is very cheap.
5) KEEPHIFI - sells a bunch of KBEAR, HZSound, BLON gear. Good service for the times I've used them.
6) Jaben - quite good service, they are quite responsive.
7) Local amazon (eg Amazon singapore/japan) - functions like the international Amazon site, but may have different products available. Also subject to different currency exchange rate.


----------



## gadgetgod

Okay been trying some different IEMs and cables, and just right there I found my perfect combination for today!!

@EffectAudio  Eros S and AFUL Performer 5!!

The slam feels absolutely right, midrange feels absolutely clean and rich, and the treble has got the bite that I was missing with the stock cable!! Well, I am super excited listening to this hehe.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> New upgraded Moondrop Chu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still without detachatable cable 😖


----------



## Dsnuts

A.P.B!!!!!! Get your Dunu S&S tips. Being sold from your favorite vendors online. Get em while they last as these are going to fly off the shelves. 




https://penonaudio.com/dunu-ss-silicone-eartips.html  Penon here allows for one size 3 pairs. These will change how you hear your IEMs.


----------



## saldsald

Whizzer Kylin HE10






Super nice looking shell - photo courtesy of www.zfrontier.com - https://www.zfrontier.com/app/flow/m53Nzwr9Mbrj


----------



## nymz (Nov 23, 2022)

​Not sure how to feel about this  Link

*edit*: oh wait, there's also a CD player Link



​


----------



## Vonbuddy

baskingshark said:


> Ballpark, on the IEMs I've measured on an IEC711 coupler with a 8 khz (artefact) coupler peak, deduct around 3 dB from that value, and that is the probable real value at 8 kHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keephifi is the one I could not remember.  I have purchased from them in the past.  Thank you


----------



## Vonbuddy

nymz said:


> ​Not sure how to feel about this  Link
> 
> *edit*: oh wait, there's also a CD player Link
> 
> ​


The cd player is for the car I believe.  I found it on Amazon for 10 dollars less.


----------



## Jmop

saldsald said:


> Whizzer Kylin HE10
> 
> 
> Super nice looking shell - photo courtesy of www.zfrontier.com - https://www.zfrontier.com/app/flow/m53Nzwr9Mbrj


Woulda been a solid bassy set if the channel matching was better and followed the red.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Can anyone tell me the time today in Central Us Time to purchase the ticket at Linsoul Audio for their Thanksgiving Sale?   You have to reserve with a dollar and you are sent an email to purchase a 70 dollar coupon (so to speak) for half that price.  It is the 24th already in China I believe.


----------



## nymz

Vonbuddy said:


> Can anyone tell me the time today in Central Us Time to purchase the ticket at Linsoul Audio for their Thanksgiving Sale?   You have to reserve with a dollar and you are sent an email to purchase a 70 dollar coupon (so to speak) for half that price.  It is the 24th already in China I believe.








Source
​


----------



## Vonbuddy

nymz said:


> Source


I will look up GMT+8 time to figure that out.


----------



## nymz

Vonbuddy said:


> I will look up GMT+8 time to figure that out.



Oh sorry, I misread your question. You can use this link I think: https://time.is/GMT+8


----------



## Vonbuddy (Nov 23, 2022)

Go to Linsoul Audio site at 8:00 p.m. tonight Central, or 9:00 p.m. Eastern, and so forth, and buy a ticket to reserve the opportunity to get a $70 coupon for half price.  I believe you receive an email with links to make that purchase and get the code to use.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Spiral Dots are what I use with my Salnotes Zero. I absolutely love my Zero's with my Cowon J. Simply unbeatable for $20.00.


Here comes my Salnotes zero + spiral dots buddy👍 you got the taste right? Best sounding $20 ever —Except cheap plastic housing shell & 2cents ear tips.

Btw Shenzhen Audio is on sale too. Too bad they didn’t discount hot girl HEXA though..


----------



## FlacFan

Vonbuddy said:


> I will look up GMT+8 time to figure that out.


Jeez. GMT = Greenwich Mean Time. How hard can that be?


----------



## Carpet

FlacFan said:


> Jeez. GMT = Greenwich Mean Time. How hard can that be?


Just because it's Mean Time, there's no need to be mean!

It is hard possibly because, now we are supposed to use UTC which is maintained on atomic clocks which offer greater precision then the suns zenith in Greenwich. The two are for most intents and purposes the same, but UTC is maintained by Bureau International des Poids et Mesures. More importantly, they are based in Paris.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

So, I had some time today before thanksgiving holiday. Had some teaser shots for HEXA.

More to come. I will add notes to impressions during the holidays. 

For TL;DR
HEXA = Blessing 3: Ushimitsu-Doki (丑三つ時)  —Japanese 2:00am ~ 2:30am— not dusk, not twilight, not midnight, its 2am

Or technically:
 Basically Moondrop’s Variations with its sonion EST switched to 1xKnowles tweeter, and keep same Softears MID BAx2, and LCP DD) at $79. 

By the way I’m not affiliated with any makers/sellers, it’s purely my personal interest purchase with my own disposable income, no worry there. Not hyping sales.

Package with VIRGO acrylic earphones stand.







—HEXA package vs B2s and Variations




—Am I a good moondrop fanboy enough who doesn’t trash the box away?




—HEXA package bs See Audio Pakcage




Inside of HEXA package:








—Size comparison: left to right Blessing 2 vs HEXA vs Variations






—HEXA (right) vs Variations (Left)




—Blessing 2 (Left ) vs HEXA (right)



—face plate of Blessing 2 vs HEXA vs Variations




Bonus quiz: who know all waifus?


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> So, I had some time today before thanksgiving holiday. Had some teaser shots for HEXA.
> 
> More to come. I will add notes to impressions during the holidays.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, hexa are big. How do you use those acrylic stands again? Just hang the ear hook part of IEM on?

Btw “how many waifus do you want? Yes”


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Oh wow, hexa are big. How do you use those acrylic stands again? Just hang the ear hook part of IEM on?
> 
> Btw “how many waifus do you want? Yes”


It’s just for show case for the audience witu particular interest in Japanese anime cultures haha.  More waifus, more joy! Btw cables of HEXA is same ODM products with the ones for blessing2 /starfield, you can tell from the 2pin connector model.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s just for show case for the audience witu particular interest in Japanese anime cultures haha.  More waifus, more joy! Btw cables of HEXA is same ODM products with the ones for blessing2 /starfield, you can tell from the 2pin connector model.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


>


Haha lunatic enough to buy TWO exactly same stands just for show casing IEM comparison👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha lunatic enough to buy TWO exactly same stands just for show casing IEM comparison👍


Are they SSR mascots? Looks very familiar.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 23, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️



I’m going to assume that most people; regardless of their cultural context, are going to toss that box either in the trash/recycling or storage ASAP, so the only real aim is shelf appeal. That begs the question: is this anime style popular in China? I honestly don’t know. I thought it was primarily a Japanese phenomenon.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


If you didn’t grow with that culture, yes.

But there are at least billions of people who grew up with that culture, and co-relating IEM with Waifu is a anthropomorphic technique. Whether you like or not, it’s gonna stick around and I can see more to come.


To who are interested in this topic:
IMO, IEM makers need to have good artist to better illustrate IEM’s good sales point into the drawing though. Not like random waifu that looks cute. Wu Zetian’s classical chinese art is a good Waifu illustration, a drawing with philosophy. Pic is from the web. I’m still waiting Wu.





Moondrop is not the pioneer in this context, a very first attempt was a dojin movement of anthropomorphizing full-size cans.  I recall it was around 2009, a dojin booklet named “Headphone Musume, headphone girl” that had good reviews and waifus.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m going to assume that most people; regardless of their cultural context, are going to toss that box either in the trash/recycling or storage ASAP, so the only real aim is shelf appeal. That begs the question: is this anime style popular in China? I honestly don’t know. I thought it was primarily Japanese.


It is. I spent my 1/3 of life in China, 1/3 in Japan, and rest in States. In Asian culture, Japanese style anime is a big thing. I guess I’m not exaggerating but is is as Influential as big sports games to some extent. Believe it or not, in Shanghai, you could suddenly see a waifu on the skyscrapers. 

That’s like you see a Super-bowls game on Time’s square’s building. That big.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Bonus quiz: who know all waifus?


Beats me. My weabo level is too low.  Hexas still stuck on transit. I bet the personnel are looking at the waifus instead of delivering.


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> It is. I spent my 1/3 of life in China, 1/3 in Japan, and rest in States. In Asian culture, Japanese style anime is a big thing.



Okay, good to know. I know it has a footing in the States, but I guess I didn’t realize it was so popular in China. Thanks!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 23, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Okay, good to know. I know it has a footing in the States, but I guess I didn’t realize it was so popular in China. Thanks!


Interesting, since my wife (Chinese) told me that the government kinda encourage people to dislike Japan. They banned some Japanese anime as well (think of ultra man stuffs). Kind of interesting how weeb culture is so strong in China despite all of that discouragement  

Edit: personally, I couldn't careless, unless the waifu look like lolicon stuffs. I don't wanna be on FBI watch list


----------



## lushmelody

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


Its some kind of reminder that the hobby is mostly Asian products nowadays. I think its cute, but I wish it could have more theme, gender and object variety. Tin new series mechas are cool, by the way. Kinera/Celest is also bringing character variety.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


Exactly!
The unntaturalness of these mascots brings very serious concerns what is imprinted in young generations, and look at the young families and birth rates in Japan....


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting, since my wife (Chinese) told me that the government kinda encourage people to dislike Japan. They banned some Japanese anime as well (think of ultra man stuffs). Kind of interesting how weeb culture is so strong in China despite all of that discouragement
> 
> Edit: personally, I couldn't careless, unless the waifu does not look like lolicon stuffs. I don't wanna be on FBI watch list


That’s how influential the anime
/gaming culture is, it’s already fully soaked to the society, especially to the younger generations. Is there any other thing that requires government to take actions to some influential matter that could possibly cause national security at risk?  H u a w e i for US/Western culture, as it’s deeply soaked into the infrastructure, so anime culture is an intangible that soaked into the asian countries, that top level officials are concerned it may impact national security in the future.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Its some kind of reminder that the hobby is mostly Asian products nowadays. I think its cute, but I wish it could have more theme, gender and object variety. Tin new series mechas are cool, by the way. Kinera/Celest is also bringing character variety.


🤫 shhh!  You just gave a big hint to them how to make package appealing to other potential market. 

Young girls; K-POP star featuring an IEM will sell quite a lot of those regardless of sound quality. Especially the TWS.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> 🤫 shhh!  You just gave a big hint to them how to make package appealing to other potential market.
> 
> Young girls; K-POP star featuring an IEM will sell quite a lot of those regardless of sound quality. Especially the TWS.


Fiio generally relies on 3d waifus though. Have you seen their BTR7 ads?

I’m still amazed that Letshuoer includes a large poster of a girl wearing s12 in the box   Of course, waifu or not, box goes to the recycle bin after review


----------



## WAON303

Apocalypse for the competition:


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Apocalypse for the competition:



TIL that AFUL is shorted for "At Full", as per their Facebook post. They seem very proud of their IEMs. If I have a chance, I want to A/B them against the real Monarch Mk2


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

Posted Variations vs HEXA notes on moondrop’s thread. (Sorry I had a wrong post link; updated)


----------



## r31ya

Paul Wasabi Review of PR1 Pro.



---

Hexa Innards if you are interested
Photo by Hifri


> TruthEar Hexa


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


I agree, because well...i'm not into anime at all.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Paul Wasabi Review of PR1 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow he even polished shell to have a transparency?  Awesome.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow he even polished shell to have a transparency?  Awesome.


Yeah, he joked that its a Hexa transparent edition.


----------



## WAON303

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This waifu nonsense is more than ridiculous at this point. I don't at all understand the appeal of having some cartoon girl mascot for every IEM I purchase, let alone multiples...🤷‍♂️


Anime is like fine, but doesn't really make sense to slap on an IEM box.

The audiophile community isn't weeb city by any means, it makes more sense to put keyboard advertisements on IEM boxes because a decent amount of audiophiles are into keyboards.

Most people don't like advertising inside products, but it makes more sense in the context of our little hobby than putting aimless marketing on boxes.


----------



## chinmie

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you didn’t grow with that culture, yes.
> 
> But there are at least billions of people who grew up with that culture, and co-relating IEM with Waifu is a anthropomorphic technique. Whether you like or not, it’s gonna stick around and I can see more to come.
> 
> ...





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I agree, because well...i'm not into anime at all.



I Grew up reading manga and watching anime, not so much now, but my son would update me on what's new and what he currently watch/read

Aand... I'm still wierded out by this "waifu" (and sometimes even look like borderline underaged) on audio gear boxes


----------



## AmericanSpirit

chinmie said:


> I Grew up reading manga and watching anime, not so much now, but my son would update me on what's new and what he currently watch/read
> 
> Aand... I'm still wierded out by this "waifu" (and sometimes even look like borderline underaged) on audio gear boxes


Haha modern trend, the the maker is obviously targeting 20-30s as their primary, the digital native generations


----------



## r31ya

WAON303 said:


> Anime is like fine, but doesn't really make sense to slap on an IEM box.
> 
> The audiophile community isn't weeb city by any means, it makes more sense to put keyboard advertisements on IEM boxes because a decent amount of audiophiles are into keyboards.
> 
> Most people don't like advertising inside products, but it makes more sense in the context of our little hobby than putting aimless marketing on boxes.


As a Anime Manga lover,
I used to love to gather Anime girl image that wears music gears.


>


So i kinda welcome waifu image on the box.
Tough in the earlier waifu box generation, it seems they are penny pinching on the artist asked to make the waifus and its kinda bland to say it politely. It gets better now, Truthear getting higher quality drawing, Moondrop get better waifu as products improve.

But Ultimately, my slight annoyance with the current waifu IEMbox trend. If you see the waifus above and compared it to waifu on IEMs box... you'll realize something missing...


----------



## JAnonymous5150

chinmie said:


> I Grew up reading manga and watching anime, not so much now, but my son would update me on what's new and what he currently watch/read
> 
> Aand... I'm still wierded out by this "waifu" (and sometimes even look like borderline underaged) on audio gear boxes



I didn't want to mention it and cause some kinda controversy, but the borderline underaged look bothers me as well. It gets a bit creepy. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

r31ya said:


> But Utimately, my slight annoyance with the current waifu IEMbox trend. If you see the waifus above and compared it to waifu on IEMs box... you'll realize something missing...



It would make a bit more sense if the waifus were actually wearing IEMs or headphones or whatever. Good call.


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> Paul Wasabi Review of PR1 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting and neat inside wiring. Did he trace the circuit? The yellow and purple wires inside the R earpiece are thinner than the rest btw.


----------



## saldsald

Jmop said:


> Woulda been a solid bassy set if the channel matching was better and followed the red.


I think the red line is their KAI Target and the blue line is the actual measurement.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> I’m still amazed that Letshuoer includes a large poster of a girl wearing s12 in the box


OMG, I thought IEMs were only worn in the ear! 

That is taking Waifus too far!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> OMG, I thought IEMs were only worn in the ear!
> 
> That is taking Waifus too far!


I see what you did there


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Carpet said:


> OMG, I thought IEMs were only worn in the ear!
> 
> That is taking Waifus too far!



LOL and ewwww! Hahahaha! I actually just spit my drink out on my phone's screen when I read that! 😂😎🤘


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> As a Anime Manga lover,
> I used to love to gather Anime girl image that wears music gears.
> 
> So i kinda welcome waifu image on the box.
> ...


Yup. That’s headphone musume I was talking about.  It’s a proper anthropomorphism in practice of headphones. We see a lot going on with this anthropomorphism. You have waifu anthropomorphized in Guns (Dolls Frontier 少女戦線/ Blue Archieve), WW2 Battleships (Azur Lane, Kan-Colle), and historical heros ( FGO, you will be surprised to see Kind Author in Waifu’s form 😂) and so on. 

IEM waifu is not reaching sophisticated enough as a means of anthropomorphize any IEM yet. No, it’s just a waifu on the box not related to IEM itself. My colleague is a manga artist, and he draw those CGs for living. $500/Drawing depending on terms and conditions.


----------



## jmwant

Aful IEM has released. TBH the price is lower than I expected.





https://hifigo.com/products/aful-performer-5


----------



## WAON303

jmwant said:


> Aful IEM has released. TBH the price is lower than I expected.
> 
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/aful-performer-5


Pretty insane value

Getting this tuning 2-3 years ago for $220 was a big pipe dream in Smurf land.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jmwant said:


> Aful IEM has released. TBH the price is lower than I expected.
> 
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/aful-performer-5


Great. They dropped from $1k USD joking price to realistic one. Still in Amazon JP, you can see the price fixed at old $140k JPY = $1k USD though. I feel poor if anyone really believed that’s not a joke.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great. They dropped from $1k USD joking price to realistic one. Still in Amazon JP, you can see the price fixed at old $140k JPY = $1k USD though. I feel poor if anyone really believed that’s not a joke.



haha speaking about a 1K IEM, how is the AKG N5005 that you snagged at 80% off??


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great. They dropped from $1k USD joking price to realistic one. Still in Amazon JP, you can see the price fixed at old $140k JPY = $1k USD though. I feel poor if anyone really believed that’s not a joke.


I don't think anyone expected the P5 to be completing in the same price bracket as the Monarch MKII.

Heard rumors about the P5's price being 200ish, turns out that was true.

 140,000 Yen pricing on Amazon JP was probably some kind of placeholder.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

WAON303 said:


> I don't think anyone expected the P5 to be completing in the same price bracket as the Monarch MKII.
> 
> Heard rumors about the P5's price being 200ish, turns out that was true.
> 
> 140,000 Yen pricing on Amazon JP was probably some kind of placeholder.



They're up on Hifigo for $220, but Amazon just hasn't updated the placeholder yet.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> haha speaking about a 1K IEM, how is the AKG N5005 that you snagged at 80% off??



I know you weren't asking me, but the N5005s are a very underrated IEM. They're well known in the session musician community as a cost effective way to get professional level monitoring capabilities and before I got my 64 Audio N8 CIEMs the N5005s were my go to IEMs for studio work when I didn't want to wear over ears. I also think they're quite good for enjoying music as well.


----------



## nraymond

chinmie said:


> I Grew up reading manga and watching anime, not so much now, but my son would update me on what's new and what he currently watch/read
> 
> Aand... I'm still wierded out by this "waifu" (and sometimes even look like borderline underaged) on audio gear boxes


Keep in mind the term "waifu" is not something a Japanese speaker would ever use, it's something people in the west came up with to refer to a manga/anime character fan was so attracted to that they'd like to marry them, a joke/derisive English word that sounds Japanese. Like so many meme things infected with lowbrow irony, it came from 4chan originally. Crinacle even did a waifu tier list (now about a year out of date):


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> haha speaking about a 1K IEM, how is the AKG N5005 that you snagged at 80% off??


Akg finally shipped via UPS, ETA 11/30👌


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 24, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I don't think anyone expected the P5 to be completing in the same price bracket as the Monarch MKII.
> 
> Heard rumors about the P5's price being 200ish, turns out that was true.
> 
> 140,000 Yen pricing on Amazon JP was probably some kind of placeholder.


Oh ok. I saw on AFUL page somebody confirmed with HiFiGo



dorisisaway said:


> Just had Hifigo confirm the price will be $999 on release. Wow. They are going to have to be very good to justify that. Early reviews were speculating $200-$500.


 Well. Anyway. If actual asking is $220, with nicely looking chart, and good reputations, despite that “awful performer” naming strategy isn’t too smart, it maybe a good choice and now I’m interested.  I told myself HEXA is already good enough, and no longer need any new hybrids….that FR is appealing.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oh ok. I saw on AFUL page somebody confirmed with HiFiGo
> 
> 
> Well. Anyway. If actual asking is $220, with nicely looking chart, and good reputations, despite that “awful performer” naming strategy isn’t too smart, it maybe a good choice and now I’m interested.  I told myself HEXA is already good enough, and no longer need any new hybrids….that FR is appealing.



The actual aaking price is definitely $219.99. you can buy them on Hifigo for that right now. I don't know where the other dude heard "confirmation" that they're $999. The only place that said that was Amazon as a placeholder price.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ok..per waifu review it looks like Awful performer got a good bass tonality from it’s unique damper system that hifigo call it 3D air pressure release.

 I placed an order for it, ETA 12/9~15


----------



## saldsald (Nov 24, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oh ok. I saw on AFUL page somebody confirmed with HiFiGo
> 
> 
> Well. Anyway. If actual asking is $220, with nicely looking chart, and good reputations, despite that “awful performer” naming strategy isn’t too smart, it maybe a good choice and now I’m interested.  I told myself HEXA is already good enough, and no longer need any new hybrids….that FR is appealing.


The Band 5 Pro is RMB 1799 and Band 8 Pro is RMB2899 on Taobao







5 Pro



8 Pro


Edit: Guess someone will have to test out the Band 8 Pro soon.


----------



## Tsukimi (Nov 24, 2022)

Had the Hexa nearly a week, it has impressed so far, vertical soundstage, good details, resolving and though not the bassiest iem it has enough.
It fits well and has great isolation with the right tips (I use generic large wide-bore silicon)

Good value I think!


----------



## baskingshark

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but the N5005s are a very underrated IEM. They're well known in the session musician community as a cost effective way to get professional level monitoring capabilities and before I got my 64 Audio N8 CIEMs the N5005s were my go to IEMs for studio work when I didn't want to wear over ears. I also think they're quite good for enjoying music as well.



Wow thanks for the info!!!

It was retailing at 1K ish a few years back, now they frequently seem to be discounted to $199 USD, like now, during the current BF sales: https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKG+N5005.html

I seriously wonder how it compares to some modern day midFI hybrids. And considering it has 4 tuning options, it is actually more than 1 IEM with a purchase!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 24, 2022)

nraymond said:


> Keep in mind the term "waifu" is not something a Japanese speaker would ever use, it's something people in the west came up with to refer to a manga/anime character fan was so attracted to that they'd like to marry them, a joke/derisive English word that sounds Japanese. Like so many meme things infected with lowbrow irony, it came from 4chan originally. Crinacle even did a waifu tier list (now about a year out of date):



"My Waifu" is a meme from Azumanga Daioh. 


At the time, it was pretty popular both in japan and west. Tough it stays relevant in west. And yes, it is also include low brow humor on japanenglish
---



AmericanSpirit said:


> Yup. That’s headphone musume I was talking about.  It’s a proper anthropomorphism in practice of headphones. We see a lot going on with this anthropomorphism. You have waifu anthropomorphized in Guns (Dolls Frontier 少女戦線/ Blue Archieve), WW2 Battleships (Azur Lane, Kan-Colle), and historical heros ( FGO, you will be surprised to see Kind Author in Waifu’s form 😂) and so on.
> 
> IEM waifu is not reaching sophisticated enough as a means of anthropomorphize any IEM yet. No, it’s just a waifu on the box not related to IEM itself. My colleague is a manga artist, and he draw those CGs for living. $500/Drawing depending on terms and conditions.



The anthromophize item into cute girl, the something-musume is pretty heavily trending back then. 

But it have one main thing that this boxes waifu didn't have.  Something-musume usually have taken some indicator or part of design from the object they antromorphize from. Either the color scheme, design part/pattern, or logo. 






Rather unfortunately these iem box waifu, not only it doesn't wear or have the iems they sell, it also doesn't have resemblance on the iem design. Just some random "pretty thing" Being stuck on top of the box. 

At very least things like Gumiho is representative with image of 9 tail fox as the name sake, or TangZu who show traditional garb wearing waifu to represent the female legends namesake.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Wow thanks for the info!!!
> 
> It was retailing at 1K ish a few years back, now they frequently seem to be discounted to $199 USD, like now, during the current BF sales: https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKG+N5005.html
> 
> I seriously wonder how it compares to some modern day midFI hybrids. And considering it has 4 tuning options, it is actually more than 1 IEM with a purchase!



No problem! You know I got you bro.

The tuning options are actually effective too so they really do provide the listener with multiple realistic tuning profiles. Some other IEMs that I have gotten with various filters and such have either had only one profile that's worth a damn or the tuning methods make very little discernable difference. That's not the case with the N5005s.

Their detail retrieval, imaging, and layering all hold their own very well in the midfi market, IMO. They provide a soundstage that is well above average in depth and width. They give you a very revealing overall presentation and with the tuning combos can go from harman/mild-v to reference to neutral bright. Overall, I think they were WAY overpriced at $900, but in today's market given the other options available, I think they're actually a very good value at the $199 to $249 they regularly go for.

Given the fact that I have regularly seen them at $199 to $249 for the last year at least, I am genuinely surprised they aren't more talked about. I think a big part of it is that AKG isn't a "sexy" brand in the IEM world right now. As I said before, once these dropped into the $400 region and below they became a pretty popular set in the session/working musician crowds. They're something of a go to rec for folks looking for IEMs for session work for a reasonable price.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> No problem! You know I got you bro.
> 
> The tuning options are actually effective too so they really do provide the listener with multiple realistic tuning profiles. Some other IEMs that I have gotten with various filters and such have either had only one profile that's worth a damn or the tuning methods make very little discernable difference. That's not the case with the N5005s.
> 
> ...


They are that good? I need to grab one ...


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> They are that good? I need to grab one ...



I find them to be a great IEM for actual monitoring work. For music listening it becomes more of a subjective qiestion. I enjoy their all business kind of performance for listening to music. I think they're worth $199 all day long.


----------



## nraymond (Nov 24, 2022)

r31ya said:


> "My Waifu" is a meme from Azumanga Daioh.
> 
> 
> At the time, it was pretty popular both in japan and west. Tough it stays relevant in west. And yes, it is also include low brow humor on japanenglish
> ...



Ah yes, I forgot about Azumanga Daioh... I think while that show used the words "Mai waifu", the context was largely different in the manga/anime from how people use it now. The character of Mr. Kimura was a pervy teacher who would hit on his students all the time and speak in English randomly to his fellow Japanese people even though he wasn't an English teacher. He uttered, "Mai waifu" when a picture of his wife falls to the floor, and his students are so shocked that he could have such a normal domestic existence with an attractive wife since he is so weird and pervy all the time at school. The one through-line to 4chan's use of the term has to do with the way the Kimura character could act as a stand-in for oddball anime fans (basically implying that they are weird older guys who could appear to be normal people most of the time but don't really understand Japanese culture and are on 4chan perving on young-looking anime characters and getting called out by being asked, "is that your waifu?" ... though I will note that a 4chan person intentionally trying to be ironic/provocative/playing dumb would enthusiastically respond, "yes she is!" even if they didn't actually feel pervy attraction to the character because, well, that's 4chan too and you can never really know what anyone thinks there and if they're serious or not, and hence why the things that filter out of it into the internet just make the internet the interesting/mess that it is.)

The fact that "waifu" has slowly morphed into something more neutral over time doesn't entirely surprise me, the same thing happened with "otaku" - literal translation "you", when used in Japan in the '80s it was associated with socially awkward manga/anime fans who would use that form of the word "you" a lot in conversation, and thus became a negative word roughly equivalent to "nerd" in all its negative sense in Japan, but when anime fans in the west picked it up they didn't quite get it and it was used more like the word "fan", and eventually softened the word in Japan over the decades as a result of all the confused use of it in the west.

And yes I agree, the lack of aesthetic/thematic connection to IEMs makes these hand-drawn mascots pretty superfluous (though I suppose Mr. Kimura wouldn't mind ) A lot of IEMs have very cool shapes and colors, artists could be inspired to create box art (or a nice postcard with the art on it in the box) connected to that instead and I think it would be far more compelling.

I'd love to see something on the level of what Maxell did back in 1980 with the guy clutching the arms of a Le Corbusier Grand Confort LC2 chair in front of a JBL L100 speaker with his hair, tie, drink, and lampshade all being blown back by the sound. Iconic.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 24, 2022)

Moondrop Quarks DSP with its pre-eq bass tuck have pretty good reception and apparently *Moondrop Jiu *is following the same step
I wonder whether Jiu IS chu with DSP plug.






> _"Alloy casting housing
> 10mm dynamic driver composite cavity structure
> Nano-crystalline coating composite diaphragm
> A brand-new entry-level killer with further optimized sound quality through DSP"_


----------



## nymz

My review of the *AFUL Performer 5* is now live, and you can find it on the link bellow. Thanks for reading and have a nice day!

https://nymzreviews.com/2022/11/24/aful-performer-5/

Also, it is now officialy launched on HifiGO for $219 during the black friday sale.


----------



## baskingshark

Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.


*1) TinHIFI C3:*

$49 USD
LCP DD








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004989415218.html


*2) QOA Gimlet*

$59 USD
LCP DD









Graph looks a bit stretched

https://qoa-audio.com/product/qoa-gimlet/



*3) Shozy T1*

Single DD - not mentioned on material
$29.99 USD








No store provided graphs.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1221974387914138/posts/5598256546952545/


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *1) TinHIFI C3:*
> ...


C3?
didn't we just get Pizzabutt C2 few days ago?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 24, 2022)

saldsald said:


> The Band 5 Pro is RMB 1799 and Band 8 Pro is RMB2899 on Taobao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it’s rare to see the taobao price is higher than store price. The technical innovation of mid/bass sound guide reflect tube structure is something that reminds me of Bose’s  Wave.




Good to know their native naming “band 5 pro” and “band 8”.

Looking forward for this unique bass guiding tube structure.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> C3?
> didn't we just get Pizzabutt C2 few days ago?



Bro, don't blink an eyelid. This is CHIFI land we are talking about. A "Pro" or "Ultra" or "MAX" version is always going to be waiting in the wings a few days later.

Maybe a C4 will be released to explosive fanfare tomorrow?


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow it’s rare to see the taobao price is higher than store price. The technical innovation of mid/bass sound guide reflect tube structure is something that reminds me of Bose’s  Wave.
> 
> 
> Good to know their native naming “band 5 pro” and “band 8”.
> ...


Yea actually I think Fiio has this S.Turbo structure for some of their IEMs. Elongated tubes aren't that uncommon I think but tube that long you will need the whole shell 3D printed.

Also I think it is not too fair that actually a lot of stuffs are cheaper on AE / Linsoul etc. than on Taobao especially during sale like TRN's and Fiio's stuffs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *1) TinHIFI C3:*
> ...


KZ now suffers from HEXA bar IMO. It set a bar 1 or 2 class above KZ’s IEMs need to cross with $80.  Although KZ has the initiative from their market presence, but soon market will learn the actual performance is already outpaced, drawing a clear line between old-KZ families. I still like KZ, hope they come up with some other offers with innovations or they will lose hybrid segment sooner or later.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 24, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> KZ now suffers from HEXA bar IMO. It set a bar 1 or 2 class above KZ’s IEMs need to cross with $80.  Although KZ has the initiative from their market presence, but soon market will learn the actual performance is already outpaced, drawing a clear line between old-KZ families. I still like KZ, hope they come up with some other offers with innovations or they will lose hybrid segment sooner or later.


KZ Hybrids is now still adamant on the 1 main Full Range DD, multiple supporting BAs setup.
So basically the BAs are flavouring to add a bit details, separation, and timbre but they don't quite "sing" full on.
they get better lately and start to give more volume to the BAs but still didn't quite dare let it fully handle the freq (possibly due to harsh or metalic sheen from Bellsing BAs)

TruthEar however just crash the market with Zero, with that proper crossover that give that tucked in bass and keep that subwoofer DD in bass range and let the other DD sing full on the rest of frequency. and now they crash it further with a budget Blessing Hybrids.

---
I mean look at this difference in philosophy with the sound tubing difference.

TruthEar Hexa tubing, smaller canal for 1 DD and bigger two canal for the BAs






CCA HM20 tubing, Massive canal for 1DD, and tiny canal for 7 BAs.





---

hopefully KZ get better in the Hybrids. 
I mean they evolve pretty fast with their planars.
And now they are prepping the program to accept outside ideas, hopefully it'll be done properly and lead them to better directions.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 24, 2022)

r31ya said:


> "My Waifu" is a meme from Azumanga Daioh.
> 
> 
> At the time, it was pretty popular both in japan and west. Tough it stays relevant in west. And yes, it is also include low brow humor on japanenglish
> ...



Great to see someone with solid cultural knowledge👍 I’m confident enough to call Azumanga as the pioneer of the genre called “slice of life” the one of mainstream nowadays. While moe style drawing pioneer will be Digi-charat.

You got the point, IEM waifu on the box📦 Why it’s looks so out of place to even anime-feeded generation is that irrelevant representation. No color theme marched, no philosophy appeal (well Dusk, Yume, Wu got some), the artwork has nothing but kawaii to push at this moment.
Why?
IEM makers are not knowledgeable enough to waifu culture at all, except few of them. So I can see their thinking from the packaging:

 “ah I just paid $500 to an artist on the internet to draw kawaii waifu. So it’s gonna boost the sale. All I’ve told them is “need cute and appealing modern looking waifu that appeals to potentially 20-30s”  “ nothing more.

At least those IEM maker needs to deliver concept of the IEM, color theme, sales point, sound signature (warm/cool/neutral/musical/energetic etc) so that waifu will have a good representation reflecting those. All we see right now on the box is “cute” and nothing else. It has to be a graphical representation of IEM itself.

Anime/Manga 101:

Anime / Manga is a symbolization—subtraction of realism.  Why subtract realisc drawing to a simply drawing pokemon? Because of “TMI” too much information, an overflow of information.

Iconize the “essence” “esprit” to a bare minimum common denominator is what’s all about drawing an anime-styled characters.

You will need to have those “essence”
Be prepared, show what’s your “love” and “passion” about the product. It’s a mean of communication using the symbols and icons to the audience who are educated with how to understand those symbols by instinct.

Quality of the package drawing is dependent to:
1: accurate qualitative delivery of IEM’s info
2: drawing artist’s’ knowledge and technical capabilities
3: your passion and love to your own product. Customer will notice whether its a random throw or a solid offer. But as a mean to reach them, to deliver actual sound reproduction device, packaging is a good marketing tool. Learn how to effectively utilize kt.

4:Luck; by book it may work, but not always. I had hit&miss myself.

—I’m from engineering domain, not graphical artist, so it doesn’t quite makes sense to me?

If your product is , say a number Kaprekar’s constant 6714. You want to appeal how unique and one of a kind product that 6714 is.  And you asked a mathematician to write an abstract on the package.  He come back next day and put Rieman zeta function as an abstract.




 Yea Zeta function is Kawaii. Very interesting one.  Is it relevant to your Kaprekar’s constant? Not at all. That irrelevant your Waifu is.

You published your product 6714 with Rieman Zeta function graph on top of it.

I bet what reactions from your fellow Academic society will be.

Classy anthropomorphization sample:
Car:




Battleships:
IJN Izumo



IJN Akagi & Kaga:



USS enterprise:




Or if you decided to shift your primary to Western culture Audiophiles (mainly 30-60s male), just prepare another box. With simplicity but appealing one. Like most of consumer goods (Sony, Bose, Apple), or get some artwork based on Western culture, put a Monet taste, Van Gogh taste, Hokusai taste, Mucha taste. 
You need to be careful with copyright, but utulizing stable diffusion AI works as well.
Mucha: original artwork



Using stable diffusion to Mucha-nize Ghibli’s Nausica




Hokusai:




Gogh-nize and Picasso-nise Ghibli’s Tororo:








If you skew those. It’s a good starting point.






2 cent marketing tip from an ex-game producer.

@MOONDROP @Tanchijim @Letshoer @See Audio @


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> KZ Hybrids is now still adamant on the 1 main Full Range DD, multiple supporting BAs setup.
> So basically the BAs are flavouring to add a bit details, separation, and timbre but they don't quite "sing" full on.
> they get better lately and start to give more volume to the BAs but still didn't quite dare let it fully handle the freq (possibly due to harsh or metalic sheen from Bellsing BAs)
> 
> ...


I think one problem with KZ / CCA is that they are not used to tuning with the shell. I can tell they have been just making some shells, mounting the tuned drivers and then selling their IEMs at a lower cost compared to other Chi-fi companies but these other companies have brought the price down with their mid-range models already so they are not competitive anymore.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> *Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post*. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *1) TinHIFI C3:*
> ...


.......and you do a fine job of bringing us news daily! 👏👏👏


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tsukimi said:


> Had the Hexa nearly a week, it has impressed so far, vertical soundstage, good details, resolving and though not the bassiest iem it has enough.
> It fits well and has great isolation with the right tips (I use generic large wide-bore silicon)
> 
> Good value I think!


If you change cable to XINHS 4core graphne and Tips to Spinfit W1, as a drummer, I’m pretty satisfied with the bass floor. With stock yes it’s neutral-ish with a very slight lift, but I prefer a bit more. 

Give it a try, if you need more bass. W1 also improves bass transient response as well.


----------



## gadgetgod

New earphone day today, I have got the BQEYZ Winter and the Audeze Euclid. Euclid is actually running on a discount this black Friday in my country(B-stock with 3 years warranty for like 600$), and Winter is a sample provided to me by BQEYZ.




Pretty interesting IEMs, Tight and precise bass response, excellent sub-bass, midrange is a little lean(very little) out of the box, but sounds nice and detailed, Treble extends quite well and shows excellent details. Soundstage wise, depth is pretty solid, width is on the immersive side. It's still on burn-in period, will listen to it tomorrow. Also shared my unboxing in the form of a short on my YT, you can have a look here(please leave me a like as well hehe):-





Coming on to the Euclid. The pair has a massive sound. I mean it's like listening to a big headphone in the form of small IEMs. Pretty solid bass, lovely midrange, and a smooth treble as well. Pretty amazing sound these pack. The downside is, the shells are huge, like super huge. Feels like wearing some stones. Also the shapes is not ergonomic, yet they somehow fit nicely and provide good comfort as well. Let's see whether i buy a unit for myself or not


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *1) TinHIFI C3:*
> ...


Nice graph on the Gimlet. Glad to see Shozy dish out a single DD, their hybrids have had less than stellar graphs though I haven’t heard any. Really wished they produced more in the vein of the gold Alien which has one of my favorite sound colorations.


----------



## Jmop (Nov 24, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> The TRI tips sound like a match as well there was a FB post that went into it. The synapsis was a cross between the Moon Drop Sring tips with the widest bore with the widest stage , the T series TRI and the Final E tips.
> 
> For those of you who are new it has been observed that the more narrow the bore/opening the more the high frequencies are tamed and puts more energy to the lower frequencies but at the trade off of getting more bloated/looser bass in some cases.
> 
> ...


Did you get the tips yet? Sorry if I missed the post, I’m always interested in tips with competitive sound. I have the Final E tips (red) and they are quite good, emphasis on clarity.


----------



## nymz

*Symphonium Meteor*


----------



## Jmop

Might just pull the trigger on the Gimlet.. Measurements like that on a DD just get me, and yes, I’m aware they may not be fully accurate.


----------



## gadgetgod

nymz said:


> *Symphonium Meteor*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This one is super interesting. Might buy one soon hehe.


----------



## nymz

gadgetgod said:


> This one is super interesting. Might buy one soon hehe.



It's amazing, I'll tell you that.


----------



## gadgetgod

nymz said:


> It's amazing, I'll tell you that.


Yeah, reviews are pretty tempting man. But I have just recently picked Euclid from a B-Stock sale so this one might have to wait.


----------



## baskingshark

Some graphs of recent IEMs via IEC711 coupler:

*1) AFUL Performer 5*






*2) DUNU KIMA*


----------



## nymz

gadgetgod said:


> Yeah, reviews are pretty tempting man. But I have just recently picked Euclid from a B-Stock sale so this one might have to wait.



I borrowed this pair to get a sense of their style, as I was considering Helios. I'm now buying these


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 25, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great to see someone with solid cultural knowledge👍 I’m confident enough to call Azumanga as the pioneer of the genre called “slice of life” the one of mainstream nowadays. While moe style drawing pioneer will be Digi-charat.
> 
> You got the point, IEM waifu on the box📦 Why it’s looks so out of place to even anime-feeded generation is that irrelevant representation. No color theme marched, no philosophy appeal (well Dusk, Yume, Wu got some), the artwork has nothing but kawaii to push at this moment.
> Why?
> ...



Bro you might have gotten your wish. Well, at least, with regards to amalgamating waifu artwork with some mythical handicraft!

TANGZU×SEEAUDIO Shimin Li - ENCOUNTER IEM.

Looks like a collab between See Audio and Tangzu. It features a new tuning and drivers, that are different from the original Shimin Li.






https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...Xwk8pvnC5xmSUfRvWpPYKZHBW6adpdFdM54PZD51d4epl


Wow, the waifu even has different eye colours (Heterochromia). Wicked!


----------



## Ace Bee

Here is a mini personal impression/comparison:

*AFUL Performer 5 ($219)* has been making some noises in the circles, I have seen some quite positive impressions floating around. My friend, @gadgetgod had the Performer 5 for quite a while, and out of curiosity I asked it from him to audition, he promptly sent it to me.

...and frankly, I was disappointed. Now, it may be because of my preference to a relatively bright tuning...but there is one aspect that I forever look for in iems, and that is the midrange should sound open. Performer 5 did not. The midrange was quite congested, notes were smooth. Textures were not washed out by the smoothness though. Male and female vocals sounded nasal. String instruments were a bit on the thicker side. The low end was quite emphasised and the subbass had slightly bigger presence than the midbass, which was also quite thick and punchy. I did not have any complain with the bass - the low end textures were quite good and the presence was really atmospheric. But it also consumed some air in the stage. Overall the midrange sounded somewhat boxy and unnatural - transparency was in short supply. Lower treble had slightly more energy than the upper treble, but the extension was quite good at the upper region. Soundstage was narrow but deep - like a tunnel. Layering was nice from midrange to treble, but inside the midrange everything sounded too close to each other to provide a nice sense of layering.

And now, I present you two iems that are flying quite below the rather, and yet present significantly better performance than this new kid on the block:

*1. Hiby Lasya ($199): *When a single DD trumps a hybrid IEM - brings joy to me unlike anything! Yes, with a single DD the Lasya sound more open, with a grander stage, more wide, more tall, may be slightly less deep. But does that mean the low end is compromised? It is not - the subbass reaches deep and can be easily felt, while the midbass slams quite nice, but not with as big a body as Performer 5, for the better. The midrange sounds quite well bodied, yet not overly thick, with excellent separation and transparency. The notes are crisp yet without uncomfortable peaks. Textures are prominent and really pleasant. The treble had slightly less energy than Performer 5, and yet due to the excellent open presentation sounded quite present in the mix. Lower treble had very nice energy while upper treble had a slight roll off but extension was quite good. And most importantly, the stage was big - a grand presentation with beautiful imaging and layering - it is bound to win hearts right away!

*2. MEAOES Eagle ($149.9): *A rather unique configuration - 1 DD for Low, 1 DD for mid, and 2 BA for highs. The first aspect that caused my heart to miss a beat was the incredibly wide open and tall soundstage it portrays - nothing short of amazing. Yes, it has an even bigger stage than Lasya. The low end is a different story. Subbass has a very slight roll off where it fails to move that last bit of air to produce an almost physical presence, and yet the rumbles are very cleanly reproduced with very good textures. The midbass slams almost equally to the Lasya. Yes, from sheer volume and power it again loses to the Performer 5, but frankly, I did not feel it that much troubling. The midrange although is slightly thinner sounding, but still it sounds much more natural than the congested mids of Performer 5. Especially the transparency is where the difference becomes very apparent. The notes on Eagle sound so much more detailed and textured that I simply cannot have enough of them; after a while my ears and brain simply get adjusted to the slightly leaner body to the point where they never feel unnatural at all, which was not the case with Performer 5. And coming to the treble, well, it simply has more energy, details and extension than the Performer 5, and despite that sounds quite even, no unnatural emphasis anywhere - with similar amount of energy in both lower and upper treble. The stage is BIG, even grander than Lasya, with an even more three dimensional imaging. 

_Full disclaimer - I was provided both iems for free from the respective brands, but in no way that prompted me to gush over them. And neither did they ask me to write this piece. Frankly, I felt compelled to write this because the way Performer 5 was being talked about, and the other two were not, simply felt wrong to me. Because in this way two outstanding IEMs are totally being overlooked while a rather sub-par iem is stealing the spotlight, and the real victims of this will be the buyers! _

Another info: just head over to Hiby's website to see the Black Friday deal price of Lasya. At that price it simply is a stupidly good steal deal that is very hard to come about. At this price, the price - performance ratio is well over 1, if not 2.

All listenings were done via Hiby R3 Pro Saber and FC4, single end, high gain.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Bro you might have gotten your wish. Well, at least, with regards to amalgamating waifu artwork with some mythical handicraft!
> 
> TANGZU×SEEAUDIO Shimin Li - ENCOUNTER IEM.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
 Tangzu and See Audio are the ones who got a sense for making their product’s illustrations in a proper manners. Well, at least for lower price range line ups for 20-30s, for kilobuck class which younger generations may simply avoid, they’d better stay with simple package, mono, or at most l, two-tone, with subtle product and brand names on it.

We didn’t know Odd-eye is called heterochromia👍 The collaboration between two IEM makers, is smart and modern. 

We see a lot going on with gaming, and it works for the most of the case if those two partnerships have synergies. 

Tangzu (matured fanbase, not too much interested in anime stuff) x See Audio (young anime-native generations, mainly from Yume), it will be an interesting social experiment to see the chemistry of those two. 

Letting aside the package and marketing, wow a new driver? Now that’s something!!

I personally got tired of CNT/DLC drivers, and inclined toward LCP one, so if Li Shinmin by Rinko is and LCP one it will be on my wishlist. Tangzu and See Audio both got a good sense of tuning, couldn’t go too wrong with the sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 25, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Here is a mini personal impression/comparison:
> 
> *AFUL Performer 5 ($219)* has been making some noises in the circles, I have seen some quite positive impressions floating around. My friend, @gadgetgod had the Performer 5 for quite a while, and out of curiosity I asked it from him to audition, he promptly sent it to me.
> 
> ...


Yea I notice you like more calm ones from your IEM preferences. What is your pinna gain spot? 2.5kHz?  If your pinna gain spot is 2 or 200hz off form the gain spot of any IEM, mid range will sound off focus from my experience.  AFUL performer 5 is really an Awful Performing one to your HRTF it seems.

And every time I see that AFUL. It automatically translates to Awful😅

They better change naming to BFUL.


----------



## lushmelody

Ace Bee said:


> Here is a mini personal impression/comparison:
> 
> *AFUL Performer 5 ($219)* has been making some noises in the circles, I have seen some quite positive impressions floating around. My friend, @gadgetgod had the Performer 5 for quite a while, and out of curiosity I asked it from him to audition, he promptly sent it to me.
> 
> ...


Meh. KZ already does mellow sounding hybrids and full BAs for so much less.


----------



## gadgetgod

Ace Bee said:


> Here is a mini personal impression/comparison:
> 
> *AFUL Performer 5 ($219)* has been making some noises in the circles, I have seen some quite positive impressions floating around. My friend, @gadgetgod had the Performer 5 for quite a while, and out of curiosity I asked it from him to audition, he promptly sent it to me.
> 
> ...


Ah i thought you would like it haha.

Well, maybe we both hear differently. I was just completing my review writeup for the Performer 5. I agree the bass is highly promienent, infact sounds like a compact sub-woofer to me. But i personally feel midrange is quite rich in its presentation and i don’t find it boxy or congested by any means. Treble is what i feel a little darker than what i would prefer. Still pretty decent and amazing sound for my taste.

Also no offenses to your impressions bro!!


----------



## jonas808

Hey guys how does Hexa's bass compare to Kato?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> Ah i thought you would like it haha.
> 
> Well, maybe we both hear differently. I was just completing my review writeup for the Performer 5. I agree the bass is highly promienent, infact sounds like a compact sub-woofer to me. But i personally feel midrange is quite rich in its presentation and i don’t find it boxy or congested by any means. Treble is what i feel a little darker than what i would prefer. Still pretty decent and amazing sound for my taste.
> 
> Also no offenses to your impressions bro!!


Yea it will be a good reference for someone with same taste, and that input will help for sure💪


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jonas808 said:


> Hey guys how does Hexa's bass compare to Kato?


I’m away from my home visiting family now, but I’ve had Kato early this week, and have HEXA with me for the trip. 

Kato and HEXA both have soft and mild bass-shelf slope compared to ones you can find from Dusk /Variations. 

Both have great bass timbre, with HEXA, the LCP one, has softer touch overall.  Transient response is faster on HEXA, but Kato isn’t too slow as a DLC DD. Kato got better treble extension but as you can expect from a single DD, images separations will be better on HEXA. 

Kato is one of very good Single DD, with amazing resolutions and great cohesive tonality well worth for it’s asking $190, meanwhile HEXA is high-performance hybrid at a cost of KZ midrange IEM asking price around $80.


----------



## jonas808

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m away from my home visiting family now, but I’ve had Kato early this week, and have HEXA with me for the trip.
> 
> Kato and HEXA both have soft and mild bass-shelf slope compared to ones you can find from Dusk /Variations.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply. Would you say something like kick drums sound softer on the Hexa? Like for example the intro to Digital Bath by Deftones.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 25, 2022)

jonas808 said:


> Would you say something like kick drums sound softer on the Hexa? Like for example the intro to Digital Bath by Deftones.


Kick drums on Hexa sound softer than Aria and Timeless. Hexa is more neutral.



AmericanSpirit said:


> We didn’t know Odd-eye is called heterochromia👍 The collaboration between two IEM makers, is smart and modern.


The waifu looks great. Now the IEMs should deliver something! Different eye colour may be a disease, but it looks interesting.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Ace Bee said:


> Here is a mini personal impression/comparison:
> 
> *AFUL Performer 5 ($219)* has been making some noises in the circles, I have seen some quite positive impressions floating around. My friend, @gadgetgod had the Performer 5 for quite a while, and out of curiosity I asked it from him to audition, he promptly sent it to me.
> 
> ...



I got to listen to the Performer 5 this morning for about an hour. I had seen so many positive reviews and impressions that I had high hopes for this IEM, but in the end I found it to be pretty average. I think the bass was too emphasized for my liking though they did manage to keep it reasonably articulate and of good quality. Like you, I found the mids to be flat and compressed with instruments/sources struggling for separation. Since the soundstage wasn't small and the lows and highs didn't share that problem, I'm wondering where it originated from. I don't thing I've encountered this exact problem in another set that I can remember. As for the treble, I found it to be pretty meh and would have liked more extension to act as a counterbalance to the bass.

I can see why some people like it, but I don't understand where all the comments about it being a midfi market disruptor and a new benchmark for affordable performance are coming from. Generally, even if I don't like an IEM's tuning or something, I can hear when it has potential to be something special for others. When I listen to the B2/B2D, I can hear why so many people love them even though they don't suit me at all. I didn't get that when I was listening to the Performer 5 and neither did the friend who was letting me listen.


----------



## Surf Monkey

The Aful Performer5 (Awful PerformerS) are the king of buzz at the moment, presumably because the manufacturer sent out a boat load of them to reviewers. Meanwhile, the Meaoes Eagle is flying completely under the radar while being a superior set (to all reports.) I have the Eagle and it’s great. A non-Harmon tuning that really works.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Harman and it's consequences have truly been a disaster for audio.


----------



## greymousetaxi

KokushiTsumo said:


> Harman and it's consequences have truly been a disaster for audio.


I HATE 200HZ DIP I HATE 200HZ DIP!!!


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I got to listen to the Performer 5 this morning for about an hour. I had seen so many positive reviews and impressions that I had high hopes for this IEM, but in the end I found it to be pretty average. I think the bass was too emphasized for my liking though they did manage to keep it reasonably articulate and of good quality. Like you, I found the mids to be flat and compressed with instruments/sources struggling for separation. Since the soundstage wasn't small and the lows and highs didn't share that problem, I'm wondering where it originated from. I don't thing I've encountered this exact problem in another set that I can remember. As for the treble, I found it to be pretty meh and would have liked more extension to act as a counterbalance to the bass.
> 
> I can see why some people like it, but I don't understand where all the comments about it being a midfi market disruptor and a new benchmark for affordable performance are coming from. Generally, even if I don't like an IEM's tuning or something, I can hear when it has potential to be something special for others. When I listen to the B2/B2D, I can hear why so many people love them even though they don't suit me at all. I didn't get that when I was listening to the Performer 5 and neither did the friend who was letting me listen.


If it does not separate and resolve well, then it’s does not make sense to me either. If we have to deal with BA drivers (and all of their timbral issues) and complex cross over, then we better have cutting edge technical performance. Saying all of that for tuning towards a bog standard Harman response is a poor reason, because let’s face it, single DD can achieve that cheaply by sacrificing technical performance (most of the time).


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Bro you might have gotten your wish. Well, at least, with regards to amalgamating waifu artwork with some mythical handicraft!
> 
> TANGZU×SEEAUDIO Shimin Li - ENCOUNTER IEM.
> 
> ...



This is new. Two experienced manufacturers working together.


----------



## Carpet

lushmelody said:


> Meh. KZ already does mellow sounding hybrids and full BAs for so much less.


Unfortunately the lack of time spent on product development, often gives us products that provide less too. AS16 Pro is a step up from ASF, but it still has a long way to go to catch DT600. Similarly with hybrids. Their direction seems to have improved. But the whole rush to market with too many projects, is  still leaving them as a second tier product.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> And every time I see that AFUL. It automatically translates to Awful😅
> 
> They better change naming to BFUL.


You're right. Providing cognitive bias in an A/B comparison of two identical items!

I suspect this is one of those cases where something has been "Lost in translation". The best parallel I can recall is Rolls Royce figuring out that "Silver Mist" wasn't likely to succeed in the German market.


----------



## Leonarfd

The Performer 5 impressions seem like its different from person to person, I wonder if its just how we all hear things different or if it is manufacture variance. Got Performer 5 on the way to try out.


----------



## nraymond

KokushiTsumo said:


> Harman and it's consequences have truly been a disaster for audio.


That's a really vague statement... what do you mean, exactly?


----------



## nraymond

Carpet said:


> AS16 Pro is a step up from ASF, but it still has a long way to go to catch DT600.


Ah yes, I saw your comment in the AudioSense thread where I asked about KZ AS16 Pro vs DT600 (when the DT600 was on sale), and I would love to hear a more detailed impression on how exactly they differ... even though I'm unlikely to get the DT600 at this point, unless it goes on sale again.


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> Unfortunately the lack of time spent on product development, often gives us products that provide less too. AS16 Pro is a step up from ASF, but it still has a long way to go to catch DT600. Similarly with hybrids. Their direction seems to have improved. But the whole rush to market with too many projects, is  still leaving them as a second tier product.


Yeah. TRN also failed tuning the X7. Its both brands biggest struggle perfect that warm BA formula and they know the momentum (and profit) it will deliver when reach it


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> The Aful Performer5 (Awful PerformerS) are the king of buzz at the moment, presumably because the manufacturer sent out a boat load of them to reviewers. Meanwhile, the Meaoes Eagle is flying completely under the radar while being a superior set (to all reports.) I have the Eagle and it’s great. A non-Harmon tuning that really works.


The Eagle has very interesting tuning IMO. On some music there even seems to be a touch of the Moondrop SSR across the midrange but with detailed low and high ends. It is a beautiful sound!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 25, 2022)

If anyone interested in $40 ear pods style open-end earbuds TWS that runs with LDAC from SoundPeats that came out recently. Not bad, and I think I’m going to use this during jogging 🏃‍♂️, because you can hear whats going on around you, so that when there is a biker overtaking you shouting “on your left” on the trail, you can properly yield to the right. And it’s open earbuds, so your canal won’t get too much moisture while running.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gmdb said:


> The Eagle has very interesting tuning IMO. On some music there even seems to be a touch of the Moondrop SSR across the midrange but with detailed low and high ends. It is a beautiful sound!


Have you been contact by Meaoes?
their a filter issue, they supposedly put the wrong one in manufacturing process...and now im waiting for these filters to tame treble and upper mids etc...
My pair sound disastrously spiky wonky...


----------



## gmdb

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Have you been contact by Meaoes?
> their a filter issue, they supposedly put the wrong one in manufacturing process...and now im waiting for these filters to tame treble and upper mids etc...
> My pair sound disastrously spiky wonky...


No I haven't heard from them and seen nothing about it on the Meaoes thread. Did you contact them directly?  Is it supposed to be all of them affected? Admittedly your ears may be better than mine and it's not affecting the upper end I can actually hear.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jonas808 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Would you say something like kick drums sound softer on the Hexa? Like for example the intro to Digital Bath by Deftones.


yes HEXA’s bass drum kick sounds softer as if you loosen half a turn on the tension adjuster of the drum. Elastic one. 

As a drummer, I definitely find the LCP driver equipped IEM produces more realistic bass drum / floor tom sound than any other dynamic drivers.  Timbre is very different.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> No I haven't heard from them and seen nothing about it on the Meaoes thread. Did you contact them directly?  Is it supposed to be all of them affected? Admittedly your ears may be better than mine and it's not affecting the upper end I can actually hear.



I haven’t heard anything about this either. Interesting if true.


----------



## morndewey

KokushiTsumo said:


> Harman and it's consequences have truly been a disaster for audio.





nraymond said:


> That's a really vague statement... what do you mean, exactly?


I love that statement because it’s categorical, unapologetic, succinct and conveys a bitterness that’s hilarious to me. Myself I have no opinion on the subject


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> I haven’t heard anything about this either. Interesting if true.


There appears to have been a discussion with a reviewer on Facebook where Meaoes advised that the filters were incorrect and they would send the correct filters. What wasn't mentioned was whether that only applied to some early review units or the first production units as well.  I asked on Facebook and will post when I get a reply.


----------



## r31ya

If you ask why moondrop is pretty damn successful for relatively new company?
This is the level of details goes into their odd first foray to Keyboard+DAC/AMP



but yeah, that stellaris pairing...


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea I notice you like more calm ones from your IEM preferences. What is your pinna gain spot? 2.5kHz?  If your pinna gain spot is 2 or 200hz off form the gain spot of any IEM, mid range will sound off focus from my experience.  AFUL performer 5 is really an Awful Performing one to your HRTF it seems.
> 
> And every time I see that AFUL. It automatically translates to Awful😅
> 
> They better change naming to BFUL.


Frankly, no idea what is my pinna gain spot. The mid range did not exactly sound off focus to me, more like congested, and the BA timbre does not sit right with me anyway...but still, I have heard BA vocals that do not sound nasal, and this one did. 



gadgetgod said:


> Ah i thought you would like it haha.
> 
> Well, maybe we both hear differently. I was just completing my review writeup for the Performer 5. I agree the bass is highly promienent, infact sounds like a compact sub-woofer to me. But i personally feel midrange is quite rich in its presentation and i don’t find it boxy or congested by any means. Treble is what i feel a little darker than what i would prefer. Still pretty decent and amazing sound for my taste.
> 
> Also no offenses to your impressions bro!!


No offenses taken man. I know we hear differently...and since you find the Performer 5's midrange rich, may be Lasya and Eagle will feel lean for you...you can hear for yourself, I'll send both to you on Monday.



JAnonymous5150 said:


> I got to listen to the Performer 5 this morning for about an hour. I had seen so many positive reviews and impressions that I had high hopes for this IEM, but in the end I found it to be pretty average. I think the bass was too emphasized for my liking though they did manage to keep it reasonably articulate and of good quality. Like you, I found the mids to be flat and compressed with instruments/sources struggling for separation. Since the soundstage wasn't small and the lows and highs didn't share that problem, I'm wondering where it originated from. I don't thing I've encountered this exact problem in another set that I can remember. As for the treble, I found it to be pretty meh and would have liked more extension to act as a counterbalance to the bass.
> 
> I can see why some people like it, but I don't understand where all the comments about it being a midfi market disruptor and a new benchmark for affordable performance are coming from. Generally, even if I don't like an IEM's tuning or something, I can hear when it has potential to be something special for others. When I listen to the B2/B2D, I can hear why so many people love them even though they don't suit me at all. I didn't get that when I was listening to the Performer 5 and neither did the friend who was letting me listen.


Glad to see I'm not alone here! Corroborates my impression perfectly!



Surf Monkey said:


> The Aful Performer5 (Awful PerformerS) are the king of buzz at the moment, presumably because the manufacturer sent out a boat load of them to reviewers. Meanwhile, the Meaoes Eagle is flying completely under the radar while being a superior set (to all reports.) I have the Eagle and it’s great. A non-Harmon tuning that really works.


Here here! Say it louder for those in the back! The Eagle is simply so amazing at $70 less that it disrupts the segment completely! Loving it so much that it's messing up my review schedule completely 😂.


----------



## gadgetgod

Ace Bee said:


> No offenses taken man. I know we hear differently...and since you find the Performer 5's midrange rich, may be Lasya and Eagle will feel lean for you...you can hear for yourself, I'll send both to you on Monday.


Sure man will wait for them hehe. 

On a different note, one of the retailers used a new courier partner to ship my much-awaited Euclid B-Stock. Been tracking this like every 2 minutes lol.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 26, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Frankly, no idea what is my pinna gain spot. The mid range did not exactly sound off focus to me, more like congested, and the BA timbre does not sit right with me anyway...but still, I have heard BA vocals that do not sound nasal, and this one did.


If pinna gain spot around
- 1800hz to 2200hz then usually it mean more closer postition and more isolate with the rest of music
- 2400hz to 2800hz (my fav spot is 2,3-2,5khz) then it usually sound more spread out but still maintain in close postion --> more foward and "neutral"
- 3000hz to 3500hz then it even more spread out to the point vocal merge to instrument (macro detail usually here)
-3700hz to 4300hz usually make vocal sound more plasticky but more fun (that's why i don't really like 4khz as well as lots of chifi)
-4500hz to 5khz is "plastic treble" (as some of you might say "micro detail")
- 5khz to 6400hz is to me like a finer treble (actual detail but too much will make it sibilance)
- 6500hz to 8khz is even finer treble (too much will make iem sound "dry")
- 8khz to 10khz and 12khz to 13400hz is usually determinant sibilance (these can only have too much or too little peak to make it listenable, if it moderate then you'll hear dry, sibilance and just smooth thr entire detail), sparkly usually here
-10400hz to 12khz and 13600hz to 14500hz is tighten treble (simmering usually here)
- from 15khz and up is just air
This is just my observation while EQing and it only work as a singlar peak, not entire harman tuning like moondrop and stuff
The reason why even tho Dusk don't have a lot of upper treble but still pack bunch of detail!



Edit: i might say maybe AFUL have like a more spread out pinna gain like 3khz and also not enough gain so as someone like more isolate vocal like you might think it sound congested


----------



## Nimweth

Carpet said:


> You're right. Providing cognitive bias in an A/B comparison of two identical items!
> 
> I suspect this is one of those cases where something has been "Lost in translation". The best parallel I can recall is Rolls Royce figuring out that "Silver Mist" wasn't likely to succeed in the German market.


The German market did not react well to the Triumph Acclaim for the same reason!


----------



## Jmop

@Tzennn Oh yes, having the peak start dropping right before 3k is money.


----------



## Ace Bee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Have you been contact by Meaoes?
> their a filter issue, they supposedly put the wrong one in manufacturing process...and now im waiting for these filters to tame treble and upper mids etc...
> My pair sound disastrously spiky wonky...


I got the message from them as well...but I could not find any such issues with them to begin with. No uncomfortable spikes, not overtly bright. So told them such, and told if even after that they want to send the filters, they're welcome to.


----------



## Leonarfd

Ace Bee said:


> Frankly, no idea what is my pinna gain spot. The mid range did not exactly sound off focus to me, more like congested, and the BA timbre does not sit right with me anyway...but still, I have heard BA vocals that do not sound nasal, and this one did.
> 
> 
> No offenses taken man. I know we hear differently...and since you find the Performer 5's midrange rich, may be Lasya and Eagle will feel lean for you...you can hear for yourself, I'll send both to you on Monday.
> ...


Too bad the Eagle looks ugly, not to bash the design but for me that's a no no. And when I don't like the look of gear they don't get usage. 

We don't use the eyes to listen with, but it can conflict how you feel about a product. And then conflict how we perceive sound.


----------



## Redcarmoose

*Kinera Pandamon


10mm Square Planar Driver In-Ear Earphone*



    Professional Tuning & Excellent Bass Performance
    3D Cavity Design
    Exquisite Ear Shells & Circular Hollow Panel
    High-Quality Oxygen Free Copper Cable

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-pandamon


----------



## Ceilidh

Redcarmoose said:


> *Kinera Pandamon
> 
> 
> 10mm Square Planar Driver In-Ear Earphone*
> ...


boy that sure is... a look.
It looks like it's semi-open, if I understand correctly.
Interested to see how the V2 of their driver performs.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> *Kinera Pandamon
> 
> 
> 10mm Square Planar Driver In-Ear Earphone*
> ...





Ceilidh said:


> boy that sure is... a look.
> It looks like it's semi-open, if I understand correctly.
> Interested to see how the V2 of their driver performs.


Undead Mecha Panda Vampires! (obviously the latest trend)


----------



## Redcarmoose

You know those faceplate screws don't turn!


Carpet said:


> Undead Mecha Panda Vampires! (obviously the latest trend)


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Redcarmoose said:


> *Kinera Pandamon
> 
> 
> 10mm Square Planar Driver In-Ear Earphone*
> ...


Holy mother of ugly


----------



## KokushiTsumo

nraymond said:


> That's a really vague statement... what do you mean, exactly?


It means I dislike harman, seemed pretty obvious to me!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Your too old! It’s marketing sector is 18 years old, to 23 years old. 


KokushiTsumo said:


> Holy mother of ugly


----------



## Tzennn

Redcarmoose said:


> Your too old! It’s marketing sector is 18 years old, to 23 years old.


As a 21 yo, i agree


----------



## Redcarmoose

Tzennn said:


> As a 21 yo, i agree


Yep!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 26, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> If anyone interested in $40 ear pods style open-end earbuds TWS that runs with LDAC from SoundPeats that came out recently. Not bad, and I think I’m going to use this during jogging 🏃‍♂️, because you can hear whats going on around you, so that when there is a biker overtaking you shouting “on your left” on the trail, you can properly yield to the right. And it’s open earbuds, so your canal won’t get too much moisture while running.


ooh new Soundpeats.
Soundpeats are usually decent. Their H1 is highly regarded hybrid 1DD+1Knowles BA TWS
APTX-HD usually more stable connection in case the tws didn't have good antenna.

I bought my sister Soundpeats Mini since she has small ear and that one fits pretty nicely. Cheap and for the price its pretty decent too.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Tin HIFI seem to have ditched the usual hackneyed waifu anime babe packaging for a Mecha design. Maybe the angular housing does tie in with their Mech Warrior namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TINhifiOff...KnyQxR1UUZ5qMmgtyuP4gjyTnZHQvbm6FKpwNsDC132ql



So the TIN HIFI Mecha IEM has been released:

Tin HIFI C2:
$39.90 USD
PU+LCP Composite Diaphragm












https://hifigo.com/products/tinhifi-c2


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ace Bee said:


> I got the message from them as well...but I could not find any such issues with them to begin with. No uncomfortable spikes, not overtly bright. So told them such, and told if even after that they want to send the filters, they're welcome to.


ok, so ive not been only one to get this PM...happy you can enjoy your pair this way mate. im waiting proper filters to do my review but will PM them back to be sure next batch will have filters update too...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gmdb said:


> No I haven't heard from them and seen nothing about it on the Meaoes thread. Did you contact them directly?  Is it supposed to be all of them affected? Admittedly your ears may be better than mine and it's not affecting the upper end I can actually hear.


they contact me....but i will contact them back for extra confirmation...who know, perhaps it was very first batch since it make 2-3 weeks i got them...dont wanna mislead people here!


----------



## Cheesebuggah

r31ya said:


> ooh new Soundpeats.
> Soundpeats are usually decent. Their H1 is highly regarded hybrid 1DD+1Knowles BA TWS
> APTX-HD usually more stable connection in case the tws didn't have good antenna.
> 
> I bought my sister Soundpeats Mini since she has small ear and that one fits pretty nicely. Cheap and for the price its pretty decent too.


I bought the Truefree 2 around a year ago and I love them for exercising. The main reason why I bought them was because they were rated IPX7, so I *could* listen to music 24/7 if I wanted to. Because of these, I recognized the importance of rubber/silicone wings. I bought the GBuds Pro to replace them, but they would fall out of my ears; because of this, I still use the TF2 almost everyday. 

Now, the sound is subpar. Tuning is an acceptable V-Shape, but I always turn up the volume because I find the mids too distant. Soundstage depth is bad and detail is mediocre at best. I was going to ask which pair of Soundpeats you would recommend as an upgrade to the TF2, but I looked up both models you mentioned and they more geared towards commuting/walking/everyday tasks. One of my biggest regrets related to audio was not buying the N400 for $50.


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> So the TIN HIFI Mecha IEM has been released:
> 
> Tin HIFI C2:
> $39.90 USD
> ...


Too bad though...



...that it has no resolution. Just a blob of sound. Buuut...the blob does have a good transient response.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> ooh new Soundpeats.
> Soundpeats are usually decent. Their H1 is highly regarded hybrid 1DD+1Knowles BA TWS
> APTX-HD usually more stable connection in case the tws didn't have good antenna.
> 
> I bought my sister Soundpeats Mini since she has small ear and that one fits pretty nicely. Cheap and for the price its pretty decent too.


SoundPeats got a skill, not random V-shape or harman followers. Although they can’t offer Aria class drivers into their TWS, still they’ve got unique sound stage and imaging that’s surprisingly accurate, it tells that’s not randomly “put drivers in the house then add some dampers to fix” style tuning that majority of IEM makers are doing. It’s final output is designed from bottom-up, from driver design, I see SONY spirits from them. Hope this company keep growing and maybe in 10 years we will see them being one of the established brands.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 26, 2022)

Some detailed of AFUL Performer 5 review from a Japanese blogger (he reviewed most of chi-fi IEMs, so he’s got a good reference). Wow HiFiGo must have sent 100s of review samples!

Translated into English with google translate

This guy literally got millions of IEMs, andI found his review very helpful for many new IEM gadgets.
For 14mm Planar, you can see he’ve got from Wu, S12 to the latest Hook-X, and some that I don’t even recognize😲 here is the one for Tangzu Wu Zetian










You can scroll his blog entries and may find some reviews very one of a kind. I see Yanyin Canon, SA6 Ultra, Sivga cans, SoundPeats Air3 Deluxe HS that I coincidentally got as well.  It’s funny how you see someone who’s got same point of interest coinciding to same item around same time frame.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Some detailed of AFUL Performer 5 review from a Japanese blogger (he reviewed most of chi-fi IEMs, so he’s got a good reference). Wow HiFiGo must have sent 100s of review samples!
> 
> Translated into English with google translate


My review is also complete, I might upload tonight if I get enough time after work hehe.


----------



## gadgetgod

BQEYZ Winter sounds pretty amazing. I mean, initially, I was like okay it sounds okayish, but just after a few hours of burn-in, I have started to love this set. It's like more neutral than the Autumn but still a little warmish and delivers powerful, super solid bass response, and a little recessed midrange, the biggest improvement compared to Autumn is in the Treble region. Much more detailed, much crispier, yet still inoffensive. The soundstage is also improved over the Autumn, it feels bigger and airier, Absolutely loving my time with the pair. A great set for Saturday night!!


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Wonder how profitable the Aful P5 will be for them, with them sending out this many review samples. Do IEM companies cover review sample costs themselves or are they helped by retailers (in this case HifiGO)?


----------



## helloh3adfi

There are still almost no reviews about Ikko OH5 Asgard. Do they even sell?


----------



## KokushiTsumo

helloh3adfi said:


> There are still almost no reviews about Ikko OH5 Asgard. Do they even sell?


I think most people were turned off by the tuning and price...Someone here got them but iirc didn't like them a lot so they ended up in the Classifieds of the forum, might still be there.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

KokushiTsumo said:


> Wonder how profitable the Aful P5 will be for them, with them sending out this many review samples. Do IEM companies cover review sample costs themselves or are they helped by retailers (in this case HifiGO)?


Without digging any info, I thought AFUL Acoustic is HiFiGo’s private brand.  Like Thieaudio of Linsoul, HifiMan from Head-Direct.  They start as distributors/online shop, after having their sales channel (with actual ODM factories, OEM brands, and consumers) developed, they start to establish their own brand. CCZ Is one of “from a shop” private brand as well.

Well if it’s a privately developed, it’s probably 60-70USD even with high-end BAs for the 4BA+1DD. As you can see Truthear HEXA is offering 3BA+1LCP for $79.  
Even giving out literally 100 units of review samples $60 x100 is barely $6k USD. 

As a former online-gaming producer, $6k for ads is nothing. You would have to may a lot more than review unit cost if doing a proper google adsense.  

The cost-per-acquisition of new purchase for $6k, with expected publicity of that 100 reviewers audience, is pretty good.

I wouldn’t do reviewer as a full time job, because basically writing a review at least takes 3 hours, of which you are essentially paid by that $60 unit for your work.  

Nah..$20/hr, you get higher than that in McDonald’s part time job. I bet it’s the same for many other reviewers as well, it’s not for money, it’s a little feels of thanks for the time and energy spent.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

AmericanSpirit said:


> Without digging any info, I thought AFUL Acoustic is HiFiGo’s private brand.  Like Thieaudio of Linsoul, HifiMan from Head-Direct.  They start as distributors/online shop, after having their sales channel (with actual ODM factories, OEM brands, and consumers) developed, they start to establish their own brand. CCZ Is one of “from a shop” private brand as well.
> 
> Well if it’s a privately developed, it’s probably 60-70USD even with high-end BAs for the 4BA+1DD. As you can see Truthear HEXA is offering 3BA+1LCP for $79.
> Even giving out literally 100 units of review samples $60 x100 is barely $6k USD.
> ...


Woa, thanks for the very elaborate reply, and yea I'm kind of clueless when it comes to things like this.

And yea I think reviewing is just a side-hobby for most people, you get to enjoy gear for free and practice some creative writing


----------



## lushmelody

helloh3adfi said:


> There are still almost no reviews about Ikko OH5 Asgard. Do they even sell?


The few that got it just confirmed the tuning is a joke for the price. The build and unboxing experience is truly premium though


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Without digging any info, I thought AFUL Acoustic is HiFiGo’s private brand.  Like Thieaudio of Linsoul, HifiMan from Head-Direct.  They start as distributors/online shop, after having their sales channel (with actual ODM factories, OEM brands, and consumers) developed, they start to establish their own brand. CCZ Is one of “from a shop” private brand as well.
> 
> Well if it’s a privately developed, it’s probably 60-70USD even with high-end BAs for the 4BA+1DD. As you can see Truthear HEXA is offering 3BA+1LCP for $79.
> Even giving out literally 100 units of review samples $60 x100 is barely $6k USD.
> ...


For a Global South country all value said is at least 5x the price. So is a different perspective. I know influencers that actually live from reviewing, not a hobby at all.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

KokushiTsumo said:


> Woa, thanks for the very elaborate reply, and yea I'm kind of clueless when it comes to things like this.
> 
> And yea I think reviewing is just a side-hobby for most people, you get to enjoy gear for free and practice some creative writing


Yea unless you start to have your own name as a value-addition, value-certificate like ones crinacle /HBB is doing, hope they succeed in that, it needs a constant input to keep the brand value, and carefully managing any downside factors.

 Trust is hard to attain but could be gone by a fraction of seconds nowadays.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here's my review of Dunu Talos. Read on for detailed impressions as well as graphs and comparisons with the competition in its segment. Cheers! 

*Dunu Talos*​


----------



## Nimweth

I recently bought a Klim Nomad portable CD player with Bluetooth. It came with a set of their Fusion earphones. They are bullet shaped and have a solid build with full metal housing and fixed cable. No details on driver type or size though. Played through my Xduoo X20 DAP I was very surprised by the sound quality. Mild V shaping. Excellent deep bass, smooth clear and extended treble with good levels of detail. Mids not noticeably recessed and a wonderful soundstage with good imaging. The CD package cost me £55 on ebay and I would think the IEMs would be a good buy at £30 so I consider this a real bargain. Going to burn them in and see how they develop. Weirdly when plugged into my Hidizs AP80 Pro X no sound was produced. Is there anyone out there who can explain this?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Nimweth said:


> I recently bought a Klim Nomad portable CD player with Bluetooth. It came with a set of their Fusion earphones. They are bullet shaped and have a solid build with full metal housing and fixed cable. No details on driver type or size though. Played through my Xduoo X20 DAP I was very surprised by the sound quality. Mild V shaping. Excellent deep bass, smooth clear and extended treble with good levels of detail. Mids not noticeably recessed and a wonderful soundstage with good imaging. The CD package cost me £55 on ebay and I would think the IEMs would be a good buy at £30 so I consider this a real bargain. Going to burn them in and see how they develop. Weirdly when plugged into my Hidizs AP80 Pro X no sound was produced. Is there anyone out there who can explain this?



I don't have the AP80 Pro X, but some 3.5mm jacks that aren't meant to work with 3.5mm plugs won't produce sound or will produce low quality or imbalanced sound with those plugs. That's all I can think of, but I have no idea if that's the case here.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles

Nimweth said:


> I recently bought a Klim Nomad portable CD player with Bluetooth. It came with a set of their Fusion earphones. They are bullet shaped and have a solid build with full metal housing and fixed cable. No details on driver type or size though. Played through my Xduoo X20 DAP I was very surprised by the sound quality. Mild V shaping. Excellent deep bass, smooth clear and extended treble with good levels of detail. Mids not noticeably recessed and a wonderful soundstage with good imaging. The CD package cost me £55 on ebay and I would think the IEMs would be a good buy at £30 so I consider this a real bargain. Going to burn them in and see how they develop. Weirdly when plugged into my Hidizs AP80 Pro X no sound was produced. Is there anyone out there who can explain this?


Looking at jack on the headphones, it has 3 rings. Does the cable have a mic? Might be why the ap80 pro-x isn’t compatible


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 26, 2022)

NF audios newest is surprising on a few fronts. It has to be one of the smallest form IEMs but its physical size has some benefits and negatives. The RA10 also has a short nozzle for a small earphone that in of itself is not the issue. They are supremely comfortable for casual use. However the included tips are also short. Anyone with an average ear hole will have some issues with getting a good seal for these. Your aftermarket/ double flange tips are excellent on these.
The positives though outweigh the negatives. These things have a excellent sound quality. It has to be one of the better resolving $50 IEMs in the market. Excellent clarity and detail coming from its smaller 6mm dynamic. Surprisingly complete, especially with an upgraded cable. My take on the new RA10. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ra10.26196/reviews#review-29642


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> NF audios newest is surprising on a few fronts. It has to be one of the smallest form IEMs but its physical size has some benefits and negatives. The RA10 also has a short nozzle for a small earphone that in of itself is not the issue. They are supremely comfortable for casual use. However the included tips are also short. Anyone with an average ear hole will have some issues with getting a good seal for these. Your aftermarket/ double flange tips are excellent on these.
> The positives though outweigh the negatives. These things have a excellent sound quality. It has to be one of the better resolving $50 IEMs in the market. Excellent clarity and detail coming from its smaller 6mm dynamic. Surprisingly complete, especially with an upgraded cable. My take on the new RA10. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ra10.26196/reviews#review-29642


LOL, I was just browsing on the AE site looking at these, and did a search about a minute after you put this up!


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 26, 2022)

Its got a surprising sound quality to it. You would never assume it has a very capable sound to it. I put up a picture of it next to the Dunu Talos on my review and you can see how small it is. Very unique for the price.


----------



## Nimweth

LakeOfTheWyles said:


> RoLooking at jack on the headphones, it has 3 rings. Does the cable have a mic? Might be why the ap80 pro-x isn’t compatible


The cable does not have a microphone.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> NF audios newest is surprising on a few fronts. It has to be one of the smallest form IEMs but its physical size has some benefits and negatives. The RA10 also has a short nozzle for a small earphone that in of itself is not the issue. They are supremely comfortable for casual use. However the included tips are also short. Anyone with an average ear hole will have some issues with getting a good seal for these. Your aftermarket/ double flange tips are excellent on these.
> The positives though outweigh the negatives. These things have a excellent sound quality. It has to be one of the better resolving $50 IEMs in the market. Excellent clarity and detail coming from its smaller 6mm dynamic. Surprisingly complete, especially with an upgraded cable. My take on the new RA10. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ra10.26196/reviews#review-29642



Regardless of how they sound, they look really cute. They have a distinct mid-century inspired design.


----------



## LakeOfTheWyles (Nov 26, 2022)

Delete


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> writing a review at least takes 3 hours



You finished in three? 

(cry in 10 to 12 hours )


----------



## RCracer777

baskingshark said:


> So the TIN HIFI Mecha IEM has been released:
> 
> Tin HIFI C2:
> $39.90 USD
> ...


I like the nice industrial look, very campfire audio like. The cable doesn't look great but I gotten myself 8 new cables during 11.11 and another 5 during black Friday so that won't be an issue if it's bad while the IEM is good. But that graph... It looks like a rollercoaster. Which probably isn't helped by the weird scaling. I'm not planning on getting any more IEM this year so I'm going to wait for some reviews first to see if it's worth getting. 
I said the same thing 2 IEMs ago...


----------



## RCracer777

Got these beauties in yesterday. Didn't have time to listen to them until to day but I've got to say, these sure are impressive, even after just a few hours.


----------



## gmdb (Nov 26, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> The cable does not have a microphone.


Does it have 3 rings though and/or an inline control unit?  The latter being a switch like a microphone switch that allows you to control the CDP.  Sony used to use this on their minidisc players.  You couldn't use the earphones on any other unit without unplugging the switch first. Fortunately Sony allowed for the earphones to be unplugged from the inline switch, but it was still annoying. In your case the 3 rings on the 3.5 mm TRS connnctor will be confusing the AP80 which is designed for L, R and G.  I think you may have L, R, S and G - in which case the AP80 Pro X can't make G (ground) contact. 

Whats the sound quality of the CDP like?

PS It is possible that the XDuoo used a socket that could use both types of 3.5 mm connectors and Hidizs opted for the regular socket only.


----------



## o0genesis0o

RCracer777 said:


> Got these beauties in yesterday. Didn't have time to listen to them until to day but I've got to say, these sure are impressive, even after just a few hours.


You IEMs even have a carpet to sit on


----------



## Surf Monkey

RCracer777 said:


> Got these beauties in yesterday. Didn't have time to listen to them until to day but I've got to say, these sure are impressive, even after just a few hours.



They’re so good. Love the image.


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> They’re so good. Love the image.


They look like the IEMs you would use on a magic carpet ride.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Why didn't Yanyin put that carpet into the package with Aladdin? Just why?!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 26, 2022)

*Three Muses of the Day


*
Muse HiiFi Planar, M1 DAC and Color Cow Cable (bought with my own funds without any special discounts, so the opinion is solely my own).

First Muse story: the *Color Cow* cable:



At $32, one of my most expensive non-silver cables, surely the thickest, a bit to the point "why?" (I do prefer 16- and 24- core cables for their thckness, flexibility and aesthetics).
The blue is really nice and subtle (photos do not do true justice), and the red/pink is nicer than I  thought. Blue and yellow would be an amazing combination for this cable.



The resistivity is 0.2 Ohm or better, really good as it should be for such thick wires.

At first, I did not feel any difference in sound. At second, as well. Then, I thought I should work on/out my audiophilic capabilities and the power of imagination, and it blossomed mightily!

The lows got the feel of becoming really beefy, with the "horn and hooves" type of solid underlying texture to them. The mids became really milky smooth, with the buttery undertones and a good  touch of sour cream.
The best was the transformation of the highs: subtle m-oo-oo overtones made for the elegant well-defined layering and beautiful tonal  palette to all the music I tried, while especially so with The Pastoral Symphony - the heavenly meadows synergy.

So, overall: a mighty powerful piece of wire, use/enjoy at your own risk with utmost audiophiliac's discretion!


----------



## KokushiTsumo

PhonoPhi said:


> *Three Muses of the Day
> *
> Muse HiiFi Planar, M1 DAC and Color Cow Cable (bought with my own funds without any special discounts, so the opinion is solely my own).
> 
> ...


Too bad it will never reach the acoustic properties of a Penon Totem TOTL IEM cable


----------



## TheDeafMonk

KokushiTsumo said:


> Too bad it will never reach the acoustic properties of a Penon Totem TOTL IEM cable


Whaaaaattt Penon naysayer! 
Personally I am a Hakugei whore. Still waiting for the purple one to show. My cord Candy 🍬🍭


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 26, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> At $32, one of my most expensive non-silver cables, surely the thickest, a bit to the point "why?" (I do prefer 16- and 24- core cables for their thckness, flexibility and aesthetics).


Looking good. The description says something about silver copper alloys. I like how they put in a nice case. Nicehck just throws in a small plastic bag. Joke's on you though


----------



## r31ya

TheDeafMonk said:


> Whaaaaattt Penon naysayer!
> Personally I am a Hakugei whore. Still waiting for the purple one to show. My cord Candy 🍬🍭


if Hakugei worth their price?
at one point, my local audio store having a 50% off on one Hakugei cable i forgot which.
they said its normally around $60~90 (forgot the exact price they said) but for short period of time its $30.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

r31ya said:


> if Hakugei worth their price?
> at one point, my local audio store having a 50% off on one Hakugei cable i forgot which.
> they said its normally around $60~90 (forgot the exact price they said) but for short period of time its $30.


Buy cables because you want eye sound candy don't think they will drastically change the sound much. I personally can hear a difference between pure copper and silver or silver plated bit it is suttle. Hakugei cables are really well made and look cool. The Big Rice is by far my most favorite cable and it's the cheapest one from them I own. 

The Nicehck J2 for  $20 Silver plated is best value IMHO love this Cable as well as the purple one great deal on sale.

C$ 42.58  5%OFF | HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable 3.5 2.5 4.4 MMCX 0.78 QDC
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOILzHa

C$ 21.06  90%OFF | NiceHCK PurpleSE Imported 8 Strands FURUKAWA Copper Earphone Replace Cable 3.5/4.4mm MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin For Timeless S12 Zetian
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMAFOoy

C$ 17.70 86%OFF | NiceHCK JIALAI JLY2 HiFi Earphone IEM Upgrade Cable PP Yarn Silver Plated OCC 3.5/2.5/4.4mm MMCX/QDC/0.78mm 2Pin For NRA DQ6
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0U0V4g


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> You IEMs even have a carpet to sit on


I resent being sat upon. 

Buy yourself some chairs for goodness sake!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> I resent being sat upon.
> 
> Buy yourself some chairs for goodness sake!







Not even, say, U12t can change your mind?


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Not even, say, U12t can change your mind?


If I were a charitable foundation, then any IEMs left draped over me would count as donations ,right?


----------



## r31ya

TheDeafMonk said:


> Buy cables because you want eye sound candy don't think they will drastically change the sound much. I personally can hear a difference between pure copper and silver or silver plated bit it is suttle. Hakugei cables are really well made and look cool. The Big Rice is by far my most favorite cable and it's the cheapest one from them I own.
> 
> The Nicehck J2 for  $20 Silver plated is best value IMHO love this Cable as well as the purple one great deal on sale.
> 
> ...


wow the Hakugei BigRice offers A2DC connection, nice.


----------



## Surf Monkey

PhonoPhi said:


> *Three Muses of the Day
> *
> Muse HiiFi Planar, M1 DAC and Color Cow Cable (bought with my own funds without any special discounts, so the opinion is solely my own).
> 
> ...



I bought this cable on the 11:11 sale and I’m pretty sure I bought the last one on US Aliexpress. I wanted two. They only had one in 2 pin. I hope they continue making these because…

I really like this cable. It’s beefy for sure, but it isn’t tangly or gummy feeling. It’s got outstanding hardware (the firmest connection of the various modular cables I have) and the chin slider is excellent. I love the rainbow colors of the litz wires. If they come back in stock I’ll buy more for sure.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 26, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> C$ 42.58  5%OFF | HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable 3.5 2.5 4.4 MMCX 0.78 QDC
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOILzHa



Hakuegi makes a bunch of cool cables. I just bought a Moonstone and it’s great. It’s gorgeous cobalt blue/navy blue with delicately designed but robust gunmetal hardware. It’s modular and they make both a Lightning and a USB C DAC for it. Handy options for non critical listening.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOILzHa



TheDeafMonk said:


> C$ 21.06  90%OFF | NiceHCK PurpleSE Imported 8 Strands FURUKAWA Copper Earphone Replace Cable 3.5/4.4mm MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin For Timeless S12 Zetian
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMAFOoy



I have one of these too. It’s good. A bit thicker than I expected, which isn’t a bad thing. The ear hooks on mine were quite aggressive until I heated them up and loosened the curve some. I also have the OrangeSIR. It’s almost identical to the PurpleSE in terms of handling, hardware etc. https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0U0V4g


----------



## Carpet

TheDeafMonk said:


> Buy cables because you want eye sound candy don't think they will drastically change the sound much. I personally can hear a difference between pure copper and silver or silver plated bit it is suttle. Hakugei cables are really well made and look cool. The Big Rice is by far my most favorite cable and it's the cheapest one from them I own.
> 
> The Nicehck J2 for  $20 Silver plated is best value IMHO love this Cable as well as the purple one great deal on sale.
> 
> ...


NiceHCK C16-3, OrangeSir and BlackCat are all worth adding to that list ATM. They are all REALLY cheap ATM. Cheaper than 11/11!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> if Hakugei worth their price?
> at one point, my local audio store having a 50% off on one Hakugei cable i forgot which.
> they said its normally around $60~90 (forgot the exact price they said) but for short period of time its $30.


PW Audio’s Copper 28 V2 is a cable that I think it has a very good value to the price. PWA usually throws some crazy ones with that cost few grants 😨 But the Copper 28 V2 is at least not that crazy. $89. I tried to compare with PW Copper M2 that cost like $500-600 which of course I won’t buy it alone, it came with MEST MKII, and to my ear Copper 28 V2 ($89) and Copper M1 $(560) sound just a like. Here is the link if anyone interested. This is the cable I want to put it on my favorite IEM of the time.

If haven’t try one of those, before going to Hakugei, I’d recommend try that copper 28 V2. I forgot how many cables I have but at least 20-30. And that Copper 28 one is kinda all rounder, matches to most of IEMs without significant “nasty” change that some other cable does.  The change is very subtle, but at least for BA, it will be some fun time to enjoy as a hobby.

I removed hakugei’s from See Audio Bravery and currently using PWA’s copper 28. Hakugei’s makes good cable too, the touch, connectors all feel exquisite.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643


Wow your SA6 got very good faceplate!

The cable looks nice but hey the price…699 Is too expensive for a man with a budget like me.


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow your SA6 got very good faceplate!
> 
> The cable looks nice but hey the price…699 Is too expensive for a man with a budget like me.


Maybe someday?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.

Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.

My $0.02


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 27, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.
> 
> Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.
> 
> My $0.02


Sad to read such a negative and rainy day idea about of a week of my life's effort. Even if you don't personally write reviews, you may want to check......more than 1/2 of Head-Fi believes in cable results. But maybe your some kind of tough guy that already has his mind made-up, that it's all BS. And that's fine, you totally have a freedom to express your thoughts here, which ever way they lean.

This whole thread is advertising, and I have personally spent TONs of my own money discovering what sounds good. So if you think I'm lying about the cable, that's fine, did you read the part (of the review) where it explains the hows and whys........to what makes a cable non-believer? Some people hear a difference, some people don't hear a difference, and science reconfirms those thoughts by not being able to show scientific evidence as to the possibility of there being a cable affect. Yet with this particular cable the differences are HUGE. You would be able to hear a difference I'm 100% sure of it.

_*"Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.*_

*My $0.02"*

It's pretty simple to write the review I just wrote if you believe all you wrote. I believe it wholeheartedly.......so writing the review was a joy._ You can bring a horse to water, but you can't always get him to drink._


Here is how I see it.

*"I want to give my idea as to why some people believe in cables and some don’t. Think of it this way.................if you have any experience in audio you have built a house on basic beliefs. So starting from the foundation you sculpted your ideas based on both science and previous experience, which you believe hold truths. Such build-ups can be like anything you know, as layers and layers of knowledge and experience build-up. One direction is to believe cables do nothing to affect the sound when put between a DAP and an IEM. Some people don’t hear any difference between cables, then they refer to science and science reconfirms their understanding. This goes on for years as they try new stuff, and eventually they stop experimenting and become crystallized in their beliefs. The believers go the opposite route, they believe not all phenomenon can be tested, and keep finding changes due to cable build methodology. Finally they commingle into groups of other like minded people which will go on to substantiate their beliefs. Though the interesting part, is many (almost all) have the exact same sound results from the exact same cable, regardless of learning what the others had (experienced) before testing. And.....same with the Totem, all the believers, ended having the exact same ideas of sound improvement in daily testing, thus all this comes down to the same results in the end."*


----------



## gmdb

TheDeafMonk said:


> Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.
> 
> Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.
> 
> My $0.02


Didn't you say you were Hakugei whore?  They too have some very expensive cables. One example: I see Skyrim on Aliexpress for US$660.


----------



## Jmop

I’ll say the same thing I said about high end DAPs to high end cables, there are no IEMs good enough to warrant these purchases.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

gmdb said:


> Didn't you say you were Hakugei whore?  They too have some very expensive cables. One example: I see Skyrim on Aliexpress for US$660.


Yup I have a few Hakugei cables that I bought, but I don't say they will change your life.  I buy mine as eye candy because they look great or feel good and hopefully hear a small difference.


----------



## Jmop

That’s not to say that there isn’t an upgrade in sound with cables, there always is to my ears, but better cables, better DACs, and better amps don’t influence frequency response in a strong enough way to change a middle of the road IEM to a TOTL.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> I’ll say the same thing I said about high end DAPs to high end cables, there are no IEMs good enough to warrant these purchases.


So just stick with an Apple Dongle right!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> That’s not to say that there isn’t an upgrade in sound with cables, there always is to my ears, but better cables, better DACs, and better amps don’t influence frequency response in a strong enough way to change a middle of the road IEM to a TOTL.


I totally agree, the DAPs and Cables can make IEM candy, but they can only "fix" so much.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> So just stick with an Apple Dongle right!


Haha well, maybe a bit more sheen than that.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> So just stick with an Apple Dongle right!


Are you suggesting we should believe *everything* Crin says?

Everything has an effect.
Not every effect is audible.
Improvements to the weakest link are usually the most cost effective.
Letting someone else talk you into making expensive changes to something you are perfectly happy with, is not wise!


And no, I don't believe in homeopathy, healing crystals or a magic man in the sky. My taste in cables is similar to my taste in women: I hope for them to be well made, comfortable, attractive and hopefully not to sound harsh!


----------



## Jmop

@Carpet Especially not to sound harsh!


----------



## o0genesis0o

TheDeafMonk said:


> Yup I have a few Hakugei cables that I bought, but I don't say they will change your life.  I buy mine as eye candy because they look great or feel good and hopefully hear a small difference.


Are you talking about these? https://hifigo.com/products/hakugei-moonstone?variant=43479378559215

They seem affordable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I am made of sarcasm, every once of my being is emitting *Apple Dongle Sarcasm*.



Carpet said:


> Are you suggesting we should believe *everything* Crin says?
> 
> Everything has an effect.
> Not every effect is audible.
> ...


----------



## Jmop

You know, it wouldn’t surprise me if any of us God forbid lost our hearing, we would still be collecting audio gear but purely for aesthetics keeping them in glass cases.

Did I make this joke already? Idk, I’ve had a beer lol


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Some people don’t hear any difference between cables, then they refer to science and science reconfirms their understanding. This goes on for years as they try new stuff, and eventually they stop experimenting and become crystallized in their beliefs. The believers go the opposite route, they believe not all phenomenon can be tested, and keep finding changes due to cable build methodology. Finally they commingle into groups of other like minded people which will go on to substantiate their beliefs



Are you saying they enter their own echo chambers?


----------



## Carpet (Nov 27, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you saying they enter their own echo chambers?


Resonant cavities, please!   (brimming with mock offense)


----------



## Jmop

Hmm Crin’s measurements relative to QoA’s measurements of their other IEMs aren’t great, gonna hold off on the Gimlet.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 27, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Hmm Crin’s measurements relative to QoA’s measurements of their other IEMs aren’t great, gonna hold off on the Gimlet.













Oh come on, why hold back? It's apparently the first Lime Juice and Gin infused LCP driver. That sounds much more impressive than titanium, beryllium or some variant of soot! I'm sure the moisturizing white version will be good for your ears too!


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> Oh come on, why hold back? It's apparently the first Lime Juice and Gin infused LCP driver. That sounds much more impressive than titanium, beryllium or some variant of soot! I'm sure the moisturizing whiter version will be good for your ears too!


LOL that got me good. I do fancy the white version, actually.


----------



## gmdb

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you talking about these? https://hifigo.com/products/hakugei-moonstone?variant=43479378559215
> 
> They seem affordable.


They also do others that are much more expensive.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 27, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I’ll say the same thing I said about high end DAPs to high end cables, there are no IEMs good enough to warrant these purchases.


I guess at that point get custom IEMs. literally create your own dream ToTL

i met a dude with custom IEMs in audiophile store with his $1300 custom IEMs (8 driver per side if i remember it right) and its $300 cable.
he was kind enough to let me try it, even tough it was through a phone and mere spotify, the imaging and resolution of that thing have blew my mind. well i haven't tried much $250+ at the time


----------



## gadgetgod

r31ya said:


> if Hakugei worth their price?
> at one point, my local audio store having a 50% off on one Hakugei cable i forgot which.
> they said its normally around $60~90 (forgot the exact price they said) but for short period of time its $30.


I have personally tried some IEMs from See Audio that used some Hakugei cable. It was good enough. Personally, I own Effect Audio's Signature Series cables, Eros S, and Cadmus. I will soon add Ares S to my collection too, they are quite good in their performance. I have tried some high-end cables as well(today I am going to try PWAudio's flagship First Times cable).
For my personal purchase, I am happy with Eros S at max, would have to see a lot of differences to pay more than that for a cable. Obviously, the most differences I have noticed are with premium high-end IEMs only as they are usually highly sensitive to the source and cable. Soon will share my impressions with Eros S, Cadmus with Audeze Euclid, and 64Audio Duo(both the IEMs are currently in transit and will reach me coming week).


----------



## Surf Monkey

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you talking about these? https://hifigo.com/products/hakugei-moonstone?variant=43479378559215
> 
> They seem affordable.



I have one of those. They’re very good.


----------



## Jmop

I always wanted to try those Audeze IEMs but I know the nozzle diameter is too wide for my ear canal. Can’t do 6mm.


----------



## gadgetgod

r31ya said:


> I guess at that point get custom IEMs. literally create your own dream ToTL


I am a person who usually likes to keep swapping gears. Customs for me would be a super no go otherwise I will end up losing a lot of money lol. Although my current TOTL choices are set at Trailli and Odin(God allow me to buy both of them soon lol)


----------



## gadgetgod

Jmop said:


> I always wanted to try those Audeze IEMs but I know the nozzle diameter is too wide for my ear canal. Can’t do 6mm.


Ah bad man, I was actually also skeptical about the fit for them, but a friend owns a unit so I got myself to try one. And luckily the B-stock units are on sale in my country for 600$ so I grabbed one of those(the good thing is Audeze offers 3 years warranty on drivers of these B-Stock units).


----------



## Jmop

Alright, if I get x amount of likes on this comment I’ll get the Gimlet.


----------



## gadgetgod

Jmop said:


> Alright, if I get x amount of likes on this comment I’ll get the Gimlet.


If you get it do let us know your impressions haha.


----------



## Jmop

Haha of course!


----------



## Jmop

Just so you guys know, it’s probably not even gonna get to me before Crin or whoever else has faster access to overseas lol


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Just so you guys know, it’s probably not even gonna get to me before Crin or whoever else has faster access to overseas lol


True, but he will only tell us either that it's his preferred tuning or total crap. We expect more useful information from one of us!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Hmm Crin’s measurements relative to QoA’s measurements of their other IEMs aren’t great, gonna hold off on the Gimlet.


I can’t recall any good IEM from QoA. Their name kept reminding me of QDC though (anole VX)


----------



## Jmop (Nov 27, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I can’t recall any good IEM from QoA. Their name kept reminding me of QDC though (anole VX)


Lol same, it gets confusing.

Edit: QDC Neptune is a solid IEM btw, the fit just didn’t agree with me. I recommend it sound-wise, same with FiiO FA1. Not enough love.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Surf Monkey said:


> I have one of those. They’re very good.


Did you buy the dac connector as well? I’m thinking about grabbing that to connect to iphone. My Fiio JD7 should be able run at nearly peak performance with tiny dongles like that


----------



## Surf Monkey

o0genesis0o said:


> Did you buy the dac connector as well? I’m thinking about grabbing that to connect to iphone. My Fiio JD7 should be able run at nearly peak performance with tiny dongles like that



Nope. Just the cable.


----------



## Nimweth

gmdb said:


> Does it have 3 rings though and/or an inline control unit?  The latter being a switch like a microphone switch that allows you to control the CDP.  Sony used to use this on their minidisc players.  You couldn't use the earphones on any other unit without unplugging the switch first. Fortunately Sony allowed for the earphones to be unplugged from the inline switch, but it was still annoying. In your case the 3 rings on the 3.5 mm TRS connnctor will be confusing the AP80 which is designed for L, R and G.  I think you may have L, R, S and G - in which case the AP80 Pro X can't make G (ground) contact.
> 
> Whats the sound quality of the CDP like?
> 
> PS It is possible that the XDuoo used a socket that could use both types of 3.5 mm connectors and Hidizs opted for the regular socket only.


The plug has two rings and there is no microphone or remote control. I have not had time to evaluate the CD player yet but I will post something about it soon.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 27, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Looking good. The description says something about silver copper alloys. I like how they put in a nice case. Nicehck just throws in a small plastic bag. Joke's on you though


I do hope that "alloys" are just poor wrong wording, since alloys' conductivities are much worse, and corrosion resistance for copper-silver is worse as well. Hopefully, it is just silver plating on copper and/or some mix of copper and some silver wires.
The case is a nice bonus indeed. XINHS routinely include such cases, and they have similar blue cases (my favourites). XINHS are the best for custom-made cables, as long as one can explain clearly 
I did find NiceHCK cables fairing the best overall among similar ones (the same cable factory, but a bit better selection/control (?)), and very good sales from time to time.


KokushiTsumo said:


> Too bad it will never reach the acoustic properties of a Penon Totem TOTL IEM cable


Sure, if one spends few hundred or better few thousand dollars, the power of imagination is automatically kicked on the high level, just from the wallet-side or protective self-justification - hearing all the things like never ever before....


Redcarmoose said:


> Sad to read such a negative and rainy day idea about of a week of my life's effort. Even if you don't personally write reviews, you may want to check......more than 1/2 of Head-Fi believes in cable results. But maybe your some kind of tough guy that already has his mind made-up, that it's all BS. And that's fine, you totally have a freedom to express your thoughts here, which ever way they lean.
> 
> This whole thread is advertising, and I have personally spent TONs of my own money discovering what sounds good. So if you think I'm lying about the cable, that's fine, did you read the part (of the review) where it explains the hows and whys........to what makes a cable non-believer? Some people hear a difference, some people don't hear a difference, and science reconfirms those thoughts by not being able to show scientific evidence as to the possibility of there being a cable affect. Yet with this particular cable the differences are HUGE. You would be able to hear a difference I'm 100% sure of it.
> 
> ...


Oh boy!
"Believers", right? The only fragile justification resort for the lack of any tangibles.
How many people were killed/tortured by those "believers" throughout centuries... The only excuse here is that it is fairly innocent.
One can beleive in flying cows, the virtue of shamelessly shilling reviewers and many other different things - all at once, or changing "beliefs" every other day for polar opposites. After all, there is no accountability, right, like with those glorious reviews at first and then "I now hear it better, more critical, in a year" since there are other current promotions in the pipeline 

What made me write all of this is that I started to read your "piece of... believe" and stopped right at Penon R&D expenses 
What R&D are we talking about?? Beliefs and R&Ds are vehemently not mixing well together. Would you fly on a plane build by believers or trust doctors believing in some drugs that get promoted to them on a free resort trip??
Getting back to Penon, using palladium is near idiotic price/performance wise, just the name understandably is good, so what "R&D"? The "R&D" of finding right believers/promoter? Sorry, the right name for it is "marketing", if to remain polite, and I will stop here.


----------



## lushmelody

Oh my. And I thought QKZ Q1 Max was cable endgame 🤧


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 27, 2022)

Edit:


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello Friends,

I just posted my review for the talk of the town, the AFUL Performer5. Please have a read here:-
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aful-acoustics-performer-5.26162/reviews#review-29646

Some eye candy like always from my side:-


----------



## helloh3adfi

Redcarmoose said:


> Edit:


Yup no use to argue with the anti-cable faction. I just believe in try yourself.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 27, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Yup no use to argue with the anti-cable faction. I just believe in try yourself.


As long as you do not apply the same methodology to drugs and parachutes...

Anyhow, there is no point to argue anymore here, agreed.

I am actually a "believer" that $15-$20 cables can perfectly do as a conductor, for the comfort of fit and removing microphonics (most important to me) and aesthetics.
I do not beleive in wasting more money there based on all the knowledge and evidence available.


lushmelody said:


> Oh my. And I thought QKZ Q1 Max was cable endgame 🤧


Great conductivity, nice modularity, soft and flexible, for under $15 - you totally nailed it here! (I ordered the color cow well before QKZ max (horribly long shipping through NL post), and I would prefer QKZ for my tastes.


----------



## lushmelody

Sometimes this hobby exhibits a weird confusion between luxury and actual performance...


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> Sometimes this hobby exhibits a weird confusion between luxury and actual performance...



Sometimes???


----------



## Surf Monkey

PhonoPhi said:


> *Three Muses of the Day
> *
> Muse HiiFi Planar, M1 DAC and Color Cow Cable (bought with my own funds without any special discounts, so the opinion is solely my own).
> 
> ...



So I contacted Angeldac (the Aliexpress shop where I bought my copy of the color cow) and they say that the cable is discontinued and sold out.

Shame. I like mine a lot.


----------



## Dsnuts

My $.02 on the Dunu Talos. These sound great. Don't know if the Planar wars will fizzle out any time soon but it seems just about everyone in the IEM game is making a Planar nowadays. Dunus version here is a hybrid that adds some BAs for added treble which is unique but man what a lost opportunity. If that design was the same but with a bass switch instead. These things would take off like crazy me thinks. Beyond that though the stock tuning is typical of high end Dunu production.  Neutral balanced highly resolving and technical the Talos sounds fantastic with more power. I posted about the S&S tips that these things comes with. Get yourself some of the tips. Penon and Hifigo both have them for sale. Believe me the tips are genius. They took the idea of inverted tips and actually made a standard tip on that design. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-talos.26040/reviews#review-29648


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 27, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.
> 
> Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.
> 
> My $0.02


I can see your feeling from “Penon Orb (sold)”
How’s Yanyin Canon to your impression?


TheDeafMonk said:


> Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.
> 
> Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.
> 
> My $0.02


Paying $1k+ USD for any particular item is more of a “stock and bonds” type of charitable contribution in my view. 

Those shops/makers will need cash to live their day, and if you are in love with their offering, and have absolutely abundant disposable income at hand, why not donate it and keep the shop/brand going.

You pay huge fund in an exchange of future delivery of the product that you are in love for. Basically buying stocks of the shop.

I don’t necessarily deny any of those corporate bonds /stock offering from shops/brands as far as it is clearly stated “This is a paid-promotion” of which you see it is obligated on Youtube “This Video Contains Promotion”.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

AmericanSpirit said:


> I can see your feeling from “Penon Orb (sold)”
> How’s Yanyin Canon to your impression?
> 
> Paying $1k+ USD for any particular item is more of a “stock and bonds” type of charitable contribution in my view.
> ...


The Penon Globe I have was lovely for a dark bass focused IEM a bit chonky for fit , It I EQ the highs 5-6 db with a shelf I loved them but alas sold them for the Canon which is a polar opposite excellent mids not dark right in the middle for tuning and a extended top end brighter more open and spacious, not a big stage but just a great fun not fatigueing listen IEM with fantastic shape and fit for me. 

I would still buy the OH10 over the Canon, did some listening to both yesterday the OH10 still a amazing IEM.


----------



## Surf Monkey

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Penon Globe I have was lovely for a dark bass focused IEM a bit chonky for fit , It I EQ the highs 5-6 db with a shelf I loved them but alas sold them for the Canon which is a polar opposite excellent mids not dark right in the middle for tuning and a extended top end brighter more open and spacious, not a big stage but just a great fun not fatigueing listen IEM with fantastic shape and fit for me.
> 
> I would still buy the OH10 over the Canon, did some listening to both yesterday the OH10 still a amazing IEM.



I’ve never heard the Canon but I can attest to the strength of the OH10 Obsidian. It sounds amazing. A super all-rounder that’s difficult to criticize on any specific front. And for me at least they’re my best fitting set. They fit my ears almost like customs. The weight of the shells is a benefit to me as well. It makes them feel very serious and I believe the shell resonance is part of their appeal. 

So, yeah. A robust second for the Obsidian. It’s great and it isn’t going anywhere.


----------



## gmdb

Nimweth said:


> The plug has two rings and there is no microphone or remote control. I have not had time to evaluate the CD player yet but I will post something about it soon.


In that case there should be no obvious mismatch between socket and 3.5 mm TRS. It may come down to a question of mismatched machining.  I have had more than one incident of a bad match where the the plug was just not a good fit with the socket where they were likely made by different companies.


----------



## gmdb

PhonoPhi said:


> I do hope that "alloys" are just poor wrong wording, since alloys' conductivities are much worse, and corrosion resistance for copper-silver is worse as well. Hopefully, it is just silver plating on copper and/or some mix of copper and some silver wires.
> The case is a nice bonus indeed. XINHS routinely include such cases, and they have similar blue cases (my favourites). XINHS are the best for custom-made cables, as long as one can explain clearly
> I did find NiceHCK cables fairing the best overall among similar ones (the same cable factory, but a bit better selection/control (?)), and very good sales from time to time.
> 
> ...


I find the concept of alloys in HiFI cables interesting in the sense that it is certainly true they exist as genuine alloys. And certainly true that the alloy will have a poorer conductivity than its patent metals.  Sterling silver is the most famous example of an alloy as it is often mistaken as a term for pure silver. But generally speaking it is meant to be 95% silver and 5% copper.  It is the world's third best conductor of electricity after silver as number one  and copper as number two.   So by mixing the silver with a small amount of copper the conductivity doesn't become a blend of copper and silver but becomes worse than pure copper.  

But that aside I have seen in the head-fi world (more than any other audio segment) that alloys are sought after to achieve a certain tonal quality.  Pure silver will theoretically be the best cable for adding no flavour as it has the highest conductivity and offers the least resistance to performance.  But some people simply do not like the tonal quality that silver adds to the musical performance, particularly at the top end. And some will pay pay a premium for silver-gold alloy where the top end is more dampened by the very smooth tonal quality of the gold.  Similarly palladium and other metals may offer a particular tonal quality that is valued by some.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

gmdb said:


> I find the concept of alloys in HiFI cables interesting in the sense that it is certainly true they exist as genuine alloys. And certainly true that the alloy will have a poorer conductivity than its patent metals.  Sterling silver is the most famous example of an alloy as it is often mistaken as a term for pure silver. But generally speaking it is meant to be 95% silver and 5% copper.  It is the world's third best conductor of electricity after silver as number one  and copper as number two.   So by mixing the silver with a small amount of copper the conductivity doesn't become a blend of copper and silver but becomes worse than pure copper.
> 
> But that aside I have seen in the head-fi world (more than any other audio segment) that alloys are sought after to achieve a certain tonal quality.  Pure silver will theoretically be the best cable for adding no flavour as it has the highest conductivity and offers the least resistance to performance.  But some people simply do not like the tonal quality that silver adds to the musical performance, particularly at the top end. And some will pay pay a premium for silver-gold alloy where the top end is more dampened by the very smooth tonal quality of the gold.  Similarly palladium and other metals may offer a particular tonal quality that is valued by some.


Well said and that's what I hear as well cables do make a slight difference in presentation. Pure Copper to tame , Silver or SPC to keep neutral or maintain the top end and Gold for me mellows the vocals. This is ever so slightly and it still might be in my head that I hear the difference not my ears LOL.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Surf Monkey said:


> I’ve never heard the Canon but I can attest to the strength of the OH10 Obsidian. It sounds amazing. A super all-rounder that’s difficult to criticize on any specific front. And for me at least they’re my best fitting set. They fit my ears almost like customs. The weight of the shells is a benefit to me as well. It makes them feel very serious and I believe the shell resonance is part of their appeal.
> 
> So, yeah. A robust second for the Obsidian. It’s great and it isn’t going anywhere.


The Obsidian OH10 It's one of those IEM's that have long ago fallen off the radar but loved by many and still purchased especially with the prices keep getting lower. The Teas and the EJ'S are there as well nice to see.


----------



## Nimweth

gmdb said:


> In that case there should be no obvious mismatch between socket and 3.5 mm TRS. It may come down to a question of mismatched machining.  I have had more than one incident of a bad match where the the plug was just not a good fit with the socket where they were likely made by different companies.


I guess that's possible but the Fusion IEMs work with my CD player,  digital radio and three other DAPs and I have tried the AP80 Pro X with dozens of other IEMs with no problem. Cue head scratching.


----------



## Surf Monkey

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Obsidian OH10 It's one of those IEM's that have long ago fallen off the radar but loved by many and still purchased especially with the prices keep getting lower. The Teas and the EJ'S are there as well nice to see.



Agree. When I bought mine I got them for what was a steal at ~$110US with discounts and coupons. You can find them now for about $115 new before any discounts or coupons. They’re an amazing bargain.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Nov 27, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> Well said and that's what I hear as well cables do make a slight difference in presentation. Pure Copper to tame , Silver or SPC to keep neutral or maintain the top end and Gold for me mellows the vocals. This is ever so slightly and it still might be in my head that I hear the difference not my ears LOL.



Cables are, in my opinion, the least likely element to have a noticeable impact on sound. When they DO have a direct impact it’s usually more about how the cable handles and wears, giving a better position to the earphone and allowing it to achieve a better seal, exhibiting less microphonic behavior and so forth.

Ultimately the elements that impact sound from most impactful to least are:

1) Source file.
2) DAC/DAP
3) The phones themselves
4) Tips
5) Cables

I don’t begrudge or disbelieve anyone who says cables make a big difference. Maybe they do for some. Me? I’m 58, my hearing cuts off around 15k at this point. Maybe I would have noticed more of a difference twenty or thirty years ago? Doubt it, but maybe?

Regardless, when it comes to audio y’all do y’all. Simple as that. It‘s about what sounds best to YOU, not me or anyone else.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 27, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Cables are, in my opinion, the least likely element to have a noticeable impact on sound. When they DO have a direct impact it’s usually more about how the cable handles and wears, giving a better position to the earphone and allowing it to achieve a better seal, exhibiting less microphonic behavior and so forth.
> 
> Ultimately the elements that impact sound from most impactful to least are:
> 
> ...


Yea I got same view. Quote from my old post on MEST thread.

—————————————-
I have various cables ranging from $15 Tripowin Zonie at the lowest other than stock cables ripped off from $5 IEMs.
Comparing $15 Zonie vs $560 Copper M2, there is an undeniably huge gap in every aspect of sound. It’s like listening to 128kbps mp3 to native DSD.
-resolution
-sound stage
-dynamic range
-coherency
-overtone presentation

But when it comes to $80 cable vs $560, the quality difference is much more of favor difference, hard to tell from my ear.

Again this cable holy war is about controversial as burn-in effects, so I’s just stop or here, my recommendation is just try it with own ear, before denying without even trying. After challenging the evaluations, if convinced, then argue whether the difference is worth the bucks.

My view toward cables is,
They are the least prioritized last resort of the contribution factors in reproduction of music. Which could be composed by following:

Original mixing/mastering (20%)
Playing source format (10%)
DAP(20%)
IEM(30%)
Eartips(15%)
Cables(5%)

Thankfully ear tips(15%), and rest of 30%(mixing/format) , the 45% of factors are controllable without significant investments.

Unfortunately DAP /IEM/ Cables has certain high-ballers throwing crazy prices, which I do not appreciate. I believe all human are deserved with good listening environments, music has no border, unfortunately those high-end products has border, not everyone has financial capability for spending $500 for a hobby.

And as someone participated in this market, I see the high-end prices for both IEM/Headphone starts to sky rocket, way faster than consumer price index inflationary figures, which is very sad trend.

I don’t want this trend to continue, and let this hi-fi industry to be the toy of the 1% of rich population.
——————————————

so IEM (30%) is 6x significant than Cable (5%: for BA), for a $300 IEM, the max I’d spend on cable is $50.

And most importantly , each one got their own view, so enforcing one’s view to others is simply an act initiated by egoism.


----------



## Scuba Devils

While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:

OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
Talos (big fan of DUNU, and intrigued by their execution of a planar set)
Any others I should be considering up to about $200? I'm open on driver config and signature, always curious to explore and generally speaking will suit some shelf of my audio library. One thing is I'm not a fan of large shells, and they absolutely must have vents. I do tend to lean towards single DDs in general.


----------



## freelancr

Scuba Devils said:


> Any others I should be considering up to about $200?


SeeAudio Yume II, my personal IEM of 2022. Sweet, overdosed and addicting treble/brilliance while not being a one trick pony. Great balance overall and certainly outstanding in a sea of hybrids.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 27, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> Any others I should be considering up to about $200? I'm open on driver config and signature, always curious to explore and generally speaking will suit some shelf of my audio library. One thing is I'm not a fan of large shells, and they absolutely must have vents. I do tend to lean towards single DDs in general.


I'm listening to Penon Serial rn and man do they sound great! Even more fun than Timeless. They are on sale during black friday.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 27, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:
> 
> OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
> Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
> ...


Seeing you’ve got the exquisite Softears Turii sistrers, I doubt there is any necessity for Kato. Maybe a Planar or non-harman neutral approach carefully redone, the trending performer 5 $220? I just read a review it states AFUL accoustic may got some serious acoustic engineers behind. They’ve got 8 patents in that performer 5. 
and that P5 got patented ear-pressure release system that you mentioned as a must item for the candidate


----------



## gmdb

Nimweth said:


> I guess that's possible but the Fusion IEMs work with my CD player,  digital radio and three other DAPs and I have tried the AP80 Pro X with dozens of other IEMs with no problem. Cue head scratching.


Yeah head scratching indeed.  There appears to be no theoretical reason it won't fit.  The 3.5 MM TRS with 2 rings has tip = L, ring = R, sleeve = L&R combined ground. All the sockets will be the same.  

There is one thing about the AP80 DAPs from Hidizs that may be different.  The 3.5 mm socket allows any cable conencted to act as an antenna for FM radio. It is the only way to get FM radio to work on the unit.  On the X model is there a software setting that locks the 3.5 mm socket into "antenna only" setting.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 27, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Ultimately the elements that impact sound from most impactful to least are:
> 
> 1) Source file.
> 2) DAC/DAP
> ...



For me:

Transducers
Tips / foams / pads
Dac + Amp combo (the whole thing, not individual)
Cable
Files
Why files so low? Because I can still use a live recording ripped from YouTube to A/B resolution of IEMs. My hires files are nice to have but not that / any better than my CD to my ears.

I used to believe that cable has zero impact on sound, then I grabbed a 10$ mmcx for DIY stuffs. Boy that cable sounds horrible with Andromeda, JD7, and even E5000. No idea whether well done cables sound significantly different, though I don’t want to risk the flimsy 2 pin or MMCX connectors to find out.

@Scuba Devils maybe Talos? That’s the most unique option in your list.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 27, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:
> 
> OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
> Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
> ...


Well Audiosense DT600 or AQ4 would have been good choices, but they are sold out. 

Check out the Audiosense AE Store they have their sales up again for Black Friday! I can't tell you what AQ0 is like since it hasn't arrived yet, but if the other 2 IEMs from them are anything to go by, it should be interesting.

Edit: Penon have a few interesting options too! ISN Audio H30 or MEAOES Eagle are both apparently getting a very good reception.


----------



## chickenmoon

Scuba Devils said:


> While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:
> 
> OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
> Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
> ...



Hifiman RE2000 Silver is under $300 at the moment in one aliexpress shop, other than that the Tin T5, best I've heard around $100,  just bought a spare one on ali for £70 including tax. I bought the OH5 too (as well as Simgot EN1000 and 7Hz Salnotes Zero).


----------



## earmonger

Dsnuts said:


> A.P.B!!!!!! Get your Dunu S&S tips. Being sold from your favorite vendors online. Get em while they last as these are going to fly off the shelves.
> 
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-ss-silicone-eartips.html  Penon here allows for one size 3 pairs. These will change how you hear your IEMs.


11.5mm diameter is NOT large as far as I'm concerned.  Too bad.


----------



## Dsnuts

earmonger said:


> 11.5mm diameter is NOT large as far as I'm concerned.  Too bad.






You're right the large is physically about as big as most medium sized tips. But let me explain why these tips works so well. First of all they sit longer on a nozzle than your average tip. At 9mm long they are as long as Azla sendafit tips if you guys own them you will know the standard Azlas are longer than average at roughly 9mm long. A typical large sized tip is around 13.5mm wide. The S&S tips being 11.5mm wide.

The reason why these works is because the top part of the tips touches the insides of your ears with its grippy material, they seal surprisingly well and if the tips seals inside the ears that is what matters more than the width of the tips. They are rigid and not flimsy like Azla Xelastics or epros. So they hold their shape inside the ear which is crucial for proper sound channeling.  These are actually more comfortable to use vs your standard large tips. They also isolate well as a side effect. You figure the large here wouldn't work well. I can tell you I only use Large sized tips on all my IEMs. The Large for the S&S tips works actually better than large sized standard silicone tips. This is the reason why these are imo one of those tips that come along in a decade. Not since JVC brought out their spiral dots has a tip been this significant.  They cost $12.90 on Penon web site with free shipping.. Don't knock em till you try em. It will surprise you just how good these tips work. Unless you have one of those ears that have a strange shape. Worth giving a try.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gmdb said:


> They look like the IEMs you would use on a magic carpet ride.


They are a magic carpet ride. They will go under the radar, due to the market being flooded, but they are some of the best tribids out there.


----------



## Barndoor (Nov 27, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> You're right the large is physically about as big as most medium sized tips. But let me explain why these tips works so well. First of all they sit longer on a nozzle than your average tip. At 9mm long they are as long as Azla sendafit tips if you guys own them you will know the standard Azlas are longer than average at roughly 9mm long. A typical large sized tip is around 13.5mm wide. The S&S tips being 11.5mm wide.
> 
> The reason why these works is because the top part of the tips touches the insides of your ears with its grippy material, they seal surprisingly well and if the tips seals inside the ears that is what matters more than the width of the tips. They are rigid and not flimsy like Azla Xelastics or epros. So they hold their shape inside the ear which is crucial for proper sound channeling.  These are actually more comfortable to use vs your standard large tips. They also isolate well as a side effect. You figure the large here wouldn't work well. I can tell you I only use Large sized tips on all my IEMs. The Large for the S&S tips works actually better than large sized standard silicone tips. This is the reason why these are imo one of those tips that come along in a decade. Not since JVC brought out their spiral dots has a tip been this significant.  They cost $12.90 on Penon web site with free shipping.. Don't knock em till you try em. It will surprise you just how good these tips work. Unless you have one of those ears that have a strange shape. Worth giving a try.


They look like normal tips flipped, to me


----------



## r31ya

Scuba Devils said:


> While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:
> 
> OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
> Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
> ...


how is OH5?
Gizaudio didn't quite fond of it.
It have the seems to be snake oil Lithium Membrane


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 27, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> They look like normal tips flipped, to me



I think that was the inspiration for their design. At least that's what the only dude I know who has them said. Apparently after there was a little popular craze with reversing tips and wearing them, these guys started designing these tips. I haven't tried them, but the guy who told me this says he has ended up replacing the tips on quite a few of his IEMs with these things. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jmop

I haven’t seen any of this guy’s vids, does he normally hype everything or is this a good sign?


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> I haven’t seen any of this guy’s vids, does he normally hype everything or is this a good sign?



relatively new, still hyped by a lot of things.
not jaded yet ;p


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 27, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I haven’t seen any of this guy’s vids, does he normally hype everything or is this a good sign?



Queen of Audio, spend a lot on their outlook of the IEM, and their ads to me is mainly targeting female audiences, who treats nice looking IEM as a part of their ear-ring extensions.  That’s my 2 cents. Not necessarily a bad sound, but if a cost is spent on the outlook, there will be a trade-off of what’s inside, that’s a logical prejudgment of mine.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> They look like normal tips flipped, to me


I bet they got the idea of the tips from the inversion mod.  What I like about the S&S tips is that it is both rigid and sticky at the same time. If you guys own the Azla crystal tips the material of the S&S are identical.

I have numerous tips I have inverted and they are a hit or miss depending on the quality of the silicone. In any case I suppose if any you guys want to try a similar style tip you all can invert some tips to see if you like it and go from there. 

Been using the S&S tips on just about all my IEMs and it just works. Perfect seal every time.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Dsnuts said:


> I bet the got the idea of the tips from the inversion mod.  What I like about the S&S tips is that it is both rigid and sticky at the same time. If you guys own the Azla crystal tips the material of the S&S are identical.
> 
> I have numerous tips I have inverted and they are a hit or miss depending on the quality of the silicone. In any case I suppose if any you guys want to try a similar style tip you all can invert some tips to see if you like it and go from there.
> 
> Been using the S&S tips on just about all my IEMs and it just works. Perfect seal every time.



I'm down to give them a shot. It never hurts to have another option. Where would you rec ordering them from?


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2022)

They cost $12.90 with free shipping from Penon. Don't know if Hifigo does the same but your able to order 3 sets of which ever size you want when you order.
https://penonaudio.com/dunu-ss-silicone-eartips.html
I just checked Hifigo they do the same but charge an extra 9 cents. I think either or you should be fine.
https://hifigo.com/collections/eartips/products/dunu-s-s


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Dsnuts said:


> They cost $12.90 with free shipping from Penon. Don't know if Hifigo does the same but your able to order 3 sets of which ever size you want when you order.
> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-ss-silicone-eartips.html
> I just checked Hifigo they do the same but charge an extra 9 cents. I think either or you should be fine.
> https://hifigo.com/collections/eartips/products/dunu-s-s



Thanks for the info! I'll order them and see how they work.


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I'm down to give them a shot. It never hurts to have another option. Where would you rec ordering them from?



My feeling too. I ordered a set of Ls when they first came out. If they’re too small so be it, but I’m hopeful they’ll work great.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 27, 2022)

No worries. These tips are a bit out of the box in design. We were always fed this idea that the ideal tip is dome shaped. Well yes and no. It will depend on your physical ear shape but if you look at your garden variety tip and how they actually fit inside your ears.  The actual part that seals well inside your ears is actually the very top of the tips and not necessarily the skirt portion. If you think about it the skirt portion of the tips that goes into your ears a are all flimsy no real rigidness to it. So it is the actual top of the tip if it has a larger surface that counts. The S&S tips has a larger top portion with minimal skirt portion. Seals amazing and are very comfortable.

I know these wont work out for some folks like they have for me but the off chance they will work for you is definitley worth exploring. You guys all know how important the right tips are to hearing well with your IEMS.  These things with thier square shape and all will replace a lot of your older tips you thought was fitting you well. Looking foward to see what you guys have to say.

As many IEMs as you all own and listen to. I am saying these are substantial, I am not the only one that is saying that.


Watch the intro portion the first minute of this vid and see what he says about the no named tip he has been using. I agree 100% what he is saying here. Bought 6 pairs for me. Lol. I have been using them on everything.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> Queen of Audio, spend a lot on their outlook of the IEM, and their ads to me is mainly targeting female audiences, who treats nice looking IEM as a part of their ear-ring extensions.  That’s my 2 cents. Not necessarily a bad sound, but if a cost is spent on the outlook, there will be a trade-off of what’s inside, that’s a logical prejudgment of mine.


QoA Vesper is very good value for money.  Possibly an unusual tuning - I get the impression that QoA like doing a different type of tuning. But still it was a good clean bass heavy sound with 10 mm DD and Knowles BA.  The DD wasn't specified. The shell is of a very high quality. Currently sells for US$69.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Surf Monkey said:


> My feeling too. I ordered a set of Ls when they first came out. If they’re too small so be it, but I’m hopeful they’ll work great.



Just ordered M and L to try out. I generally favor foam tips on my UIEMs, but I have a couple sets that I prefer silicone on and, on top of that, I'm always looking for something better. I'm not a huge fan of the grippiness of the Xelastecs, but I can ignore that minor issue if the improvement in SQ is there. And, of course, even if they don't work for what I have now, you never know when some IEM you pickup in the future is going to have its potential unlocked by these tips. The way I figure it, tips are cheap and having options I don't normally favor or use has paid off more than once so it's worth the gamble.



Dsnuts said:


> No worries. These tips are a bit out of the box in design. We were always fed this idea that the ideal tip is dome shaped. Well yes and no. It will depend on your physical ear shape but if you look at your garden variety tip and how they actually fit inside your ears.  The actual part that seals well inside your ears is actually the very top of the tips and not necessarily the skirt portion. If you think about it the skirt portion of the tips that goes into your ears a are all flimsy no real rigidness to it. So it is the actual top of the tip if it has a larger surface that counts. The S&S tips has a larger top portion with minimal skirt portion. Seals amazing and are very comfortable.
> 
> I know these wont work out for some folks like they have for me but the off chance they will work for you is definitley worth exploring. You guys all know how important the right tips are to hearing well with your IEMS.  These things with thier square shape and all will replace a lot of your older tips you thought was fitting you well. Looking foward to see what you guys have to say.
> 
> ...




Funny you mention their shape because their resemblance to the classic foam shape is what has me thinking these might have some special sauce. 🤞 I guess we'll see and, as you said, the cheap price for trying them is worth it for the potential payoff if they work.


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The way I figure it, tips are cheap and having options I don't normally favor or use has paid off more than once so it's worth the gamble.



Same. Some sets work better with specific tips that don’t work on any others.


----------



## Nimweth

gmdb said:


> Yeah head scratching indeed.  There appears to be no theoretical reason it won't fit.  The 3.5 MM TRS with 2 rings has tip = L, ring = R, sleeve = L&R combined ground. All the sockets will be the same.
> 
> There is one thing about the AP80 DAPs from Hidizs that may be different.  The 3.5 mm socket allows any cable conencted to act as an antenna for FM radio. It is the only way to get FM radio to work on the unit.  On the X model is there a software setting that locks the 3.5 mm socket into "antenna only" setting.


That would make sense if all the IEMs had the same problem but it is only the KLIM Fusion which fails to work. And the AP80 Pro X does not have an FM radio!


----------



## Barndoor

Dsnuts said:


> I bet they got the idea of the tips from the inversion mod.  What I like about the S&S tips is that it is both rigid and sticky at the same time. If you guys own the Azla crystal tips the material of the S&S are identical.
> 
> I have numerous tips I have inverted and they are a hit or miss depending on the quality of the silicone. In any case I suppose if any you guys want to try a similar style tip you all can invert some tips to see if you like it and go from there.
> 
> Been using the S&S tips on just about all my IEMs and it just works. Perfect seal every time.


I'll give them a go next time I order something.
Currently waiting delivery on Tri Clarion, TRN T, Whizzer Easytips, FiiO HS18 and some BQEYZ eartips, so probably hold off for now.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> There appears to have been a discussion with a reviewer on Facebook where Meaoes advised that the filters were incorrect and they would send the correct filters. What wasn't mentioned was whether that only applied to some early review units or the first production units as well.  I asked on Facebook and will post when I get a reply.



Update: I contacted Penon and asked them about this. They confirmed that some sets have incorrect filters and are sending me a new set. Evidently mine was one of the early ones that got the wrong filters.

Now, this is pretty good news since the Eagle is already in my estimation one of the best sets of 2022. Taming the treble a bit would make it better as it can be just a touch sibilant with the currently installed filter. But honestly? Had no one mentioned it I probably wouldn’t have considered the treble a problem at all. 

Bottom line: Penon customer service is excellent  and I’m very curious to hear what the Eagle sounds like with the manufacturer approved filters.


----------



## Ace Bee

@Scuba Devils in case you want a calm, and yet open sound, with very nice balance among all three ranges, with pretty decent treble air, you can go with the Hiby Lasya. Costs $129 during BF Deal which is a pretty sweet deal in my opinion.


----------



## Jmop

Hiby IEMs aren’t half bad based on the measurements, I’ve tried the Seeds II, pretty punchy.


----------



## r31ya

TruthEar Zero got the tuck in bass line via using 2 DD and one of them is specialized Sub-woofer DD
Quark DSP tried to achieve the same with pre-eq ing the iem via DSP.






Now we going to get JIU possibly with similar tuck-in.
---



> Turns out KZ have experiment with that tuck-in bass via DSP in their TWS "VXS"


----------



## gmdb

Nimweth said:


> That would make sense if all the IEMs had the same problem but it is only the KLIM Fusion which fails to work. And the AP80 Pro X does not have an FM radio!


Yes, that pretty much knocks that theory on the head. But learn something new everyday: I have the AP80 Pro and it never crossed my mind that they would remove the FM radio from the new X version.  But they did indeed do that!


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> Update: I contacted Penon and asked them about this. They confirmed that some sets have incorrect filters and are sending me a new set. Evidently mine was one of the early ones that got the wrong filters.
> 
> Now, this is pretty good news since the Eagle is already in my estimation one of the best sets of 2022. Taming the treble a bit would make it better as it can be just a touch sibilant with the currently installed filter. But honestly? Had no one mentioned it I probably wouldn’t have considered the treble a problem at all.
> 
> Bottom line: Penon customer service is excellent  and I’m very curious to hear what the Eagle sounds like with the manufacturer approved filters.


Sorry, but I have to ask. How do they know / decide which ones have the incorrect filter? Was there a shipping date window?


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> Sorry, but I have to ask. How do they know / decide which ones have the incorrect filter? Was there a shipping date window?



I have no idea. I just told them that I’d heard that some of the sets had incorrect filters. They got back to me and told me they’d send correct ones. No detail beyond that. They have my order number so I assume they looked at that to check.

If you have an Eagle, email them.


----------



## baskingshark

Scuba Devils said:


> While availing of an upgrade for my phone, there was an option to trade in my old phone, and I've got around $200 for it - unexpected, and of course the logical thing is to spend on an IEM  In the running at the moment are:
> 
> OH10 (due to my love for OH5)
> Kato (as a single DD lover, yet to try this and been curious a while)
> ...



Regarding your queries:

*1) IKKO OH10 *
- Nice V shaped set with huge bass. Good build and technicalities.
- In this fast moving industry where a few weeks can make an IEM obsolete (looking at you KZ PR1 Pro), and where hypetrains come out like cockroaches every week, if something is talked about just 3 months post release, it is a worthy set to consider. The IKKO OH10 came out 3 years ago and is still recommended and used today, that's how much holding power it has.
- May be a bit fatiguing in the lower treble region, but treble perception may be dependent on hearing health, ear tips, volume played at, pinna gain (ear anatomy), so YMMV.
- The shells are huge and heavy, so maybe best to audition it before purchase.
- I saw the IKKO OH10 at $90ish USD on the BF sales on Aliexpress (after using coupons/coins) and that was a crazy price!


*2) Moondrop KATO*
- Considered one of the benchmark lower midFI single DDs. Pretty decent technicalities, good timbre. Follows Moondrop's virtual diffuse sound field (VDSF) tuning philosophy (which is their in-house variant of the Harman curve).
- Has tuning nozzles to theoretically change the sound signature, but is a bit gimmicky IMO, the changes are extremely subtle, and other "tunable" IEMs do a more night-or-day difference with their nozzles.
- Some other single DD contenders at the price range beat the Kato in technicalities, eg Tanchjim Oxygen. And considering you own other higher end single DD sets, I am not sure if there is value proposition in you getting this (would be a downgrade). Maybe best to keep your powder dry and save up for a better single DD?



*3) DUNU Talos*
- The selling point is the switch which can convert it between a pure planar and a hybrid.
- The pure planar setting is pretty good. Balanced U shaped tonality, decent timbre (for a planar) and excellent technicalities. Soundstage is on the smaller side compared to other planars.
- The hybrid switch adds a BA and this setting gives great resolution, sparkle and air, and increases the soundstage. However most consumers will probably find the hybrid setting fatiguing, harsh and sibilant. Maybe it is an option for trebleheads, or niche-case use - eg analysis of music (critical listening), or certain music genres which are darker.
- Most users will probably keep to the pure planar setting, which IMHO is more than decent, good melding of technicalities, timbre and tonality.


----------



## rattlingblanketwoman (Nov 28, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Have you been contact by Meaoes?
> their a filter issue, they supposedly put the wrong one in manufacturing process...and now im waiting for these filters to tame treble and upper mids etc...
> My pair sound disastrously spiky wonky...


I haven't been contacted by them, but I was an early purchaser and the main reason I'm selling is the treble/upper mids being too harsh. I guess I'll have to reach out to them?

EDIT: Sent them an email earlier today.


----------



## Scuba Devils

baskingshark said:


> Regarding your queries:
> 
> *1) IKKO OH10 *
> - Nice V shaped set with huge bass. Good build and technicalities.
> ...



Thank you for that analysis, much appreciated. I'm leaning towards Talos at the moment. 

In relation to higher end DDs etc, I'm always curious to explore at various price points as there can be interesting tuning quirks for starters, plus diminishing returns often becomes evident! On that note, SonicMemory SM2 landed a few minutes ago, looking forward to trying shortly.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Scuba Devils said:


> Thank you for that analysis, much appreciated. I'm leaning towards Talos at the moment.
> 
> In relation to higher end DDs etc, I'm always curious to explore at various price points as there can be interesting tuning quirks for starters, plus diminishing returns often becomes evident! On that note, SonicMemory SM2 landed a few minutes ago, looking forward to trying shortly.


They really send you a lunch box as the box for the IEM? This NF audio company has interesting presentation


----------



## Scuba Devils

o0genesis0o said:


> They really send you a lunch box as the box for the IEM? This NF audio company has interesting presentation



Yep, that's certainly a first!


----------



## gadgetgod

Black friday deals have arrived lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 28, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> - In this fast moving industry where a few weeks can make an IEM obsolete (looking at you KZ PR1 Pro), and where hypetrains come out like cockroaches every week, if something is talked about just 3 months post release, it is a worthy set to consider.
> 
> *2) Moondrop KATO*
> 
> - Has tuning nozzles to theoretically change the sound signature, but is a bit gimmicky IMO, the changes are extremely subtle, and other "tunable" IEMs do a more night-or-day difference with their nozzles.


those two part. Well-said. The pace of IEM entries is way too fast.

Now All I see on head-gear review for $sub50 is “a new-head fier” from one single particular country(I will refrain putting the name), with some shops promoting it. Come on…giving 4.5 for KZ ZEX PRO??? A serious joke. What if someone new to IEM saw that review and most likely they will before checking thread, and believed KZ CRN is one of the best IEM in the world for $50 by looking at near 5 star cooked up reputations…

Kato: exchangeable acoustic nozzle filter. Yes it’s as subtle as the tuning switches, a mere 1 or 2 db that I can see the change that nozzle make. I wanted Kato to be less fatiguing sounding one like KXXS, but it still has metallic trebles to me that I need some ear tips to coup with. Hope Moondrop could prepare more filters not just two in the future.


----------



## Jmop

Scuba Devils said:


> Thank you for that analysis, much appreciated. I'm leaning towards Talos at the moment.
> 
> In relation to higher end DDs etc, I'm always curious to explore at various price points as there can be interesting tuning quirks for starters, plus diminishing returns often becomes evident! On that note, SonicMemory SM2 landed a few minutes ago, looking forward to trying shortly.


Very nice. Let’s see Paul Allen’s IEMs.


----------



## Jmop

Moondrop Void anyone?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 28, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Moondrop Void anyone?


I heard someone tried on twitter or somewhere, says “sounds like rather classy HD650”.

As a first try of full-size can to reach the legend, not bad. Also that Venus planar can is very amusing, if not I personally spent $150 on their planar Stellaris.. what if Moondrop cooked Venus with SSR tuning only good for J-POP.

Unless someone proof that Void is worthy to replace their HD560S, I’m not too convinced.

I’m using Senn’s can for daily use, hope it’s “light” in weight.


----------



## Tzennn

Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?


----------



## r31ya

Jmop said:


> Moondrop Void anyone?


the "older" version,


they issue recalled shortly after. But from what i read the recall is mostly on build quality, not sure on the sound sig


----------



## ChrisOc (Nov 28, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?


That is exactly how I felt when I had to listen to my father's "wonky" music or jazz music by another name, every Sunday. Now I have been well and truly converted! I now actively seek out some of those old tracks and I love listening to them.

I have to agree that in Raw Jazz, there are, what may seem like lots of discordant notes, then it aĺl comes together. Pushing the boundary of musical harmony as far as they can without losing their audience then pulling it back. Here are a few which are easier to digest:

Grant Green - Idle Moments


How I see (or hear) it is this, it is like trapeze artists going to the very edge of danger and then rescue at the last minute! Then you get the fusion which aims to fuse together what you do know but in a different way.

Klazz Brothers
Thanks to @AmericanSpirit


Then you get smooth jazz, easier to digest.

Brian Culbertson


Another way to look at it is music from other than Western culture, some of which takes getting used to. After a while it is perfectly normal!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 28, 2022)

I forgot to have my input about Crin x FiiO, FHE.










▶︎Great tuning. Unlike Dusk, FHE surely is a basshead IEM properly re-done.

▶︎very neutral mid, upper mid (2.8khz) has a little peak, which gives me an impression of on live stage, everything sounds in order, nicely tuned, with immersive high-end JBL subwoofers rolling, then a narrow spotlight is on “a female vocal’s lip 👄 “ . 

▶︎With the spotlighting, it still sounds within the term of natural timbre, slightly colored, because of very solid and neutral mid-range backed up with inoffensively tined treble

▶︎FHE is musical, not a technical monater, but I found FHE is very pleasant to listen to

—VS HEXA?



HEXA have better upper registers IMO when compared to Dusk / FHE, and par with Yume or Softears RSV, in terms of smooth and rich balanced tonality. Dusk has a certain spike, that some may find offensive depending on their gain spots. Not for RSV or HEXA.




FHE and HEXA is a very different IEM, FHE is focused on how to entertain listeners, while HEXA is trying to be clean yet balanced neutral approach taking in place (regardless it’s $79 sub$100, a very hard to attain tuning HEXA has got). Technically HEXA is an upper-hand in every spectrum, FHE while is an IMAX Movie theater in an IEM form.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Nov 28, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?



As a jazz trained saxophonist and drummer, I can tell you that jazz is very much the opposite. It does more than almost any other genre to push the boundaries of chord and scale structures within songs, arrangements, and harmonies. Sometimes you'll run into particular jazz musicians or groups that ignore much of conventional music theory and look at sonic dissonance as another expression of one's self through music rather than the "wrong notes."

One of the cool things about jazz is that since its inception it has always been played as a medium open to interpretation. Whether your listening to your first jazz piece or recording your fiftieth, your ears put you on equal footing when it comes to listening. Or said another way, no matter how much a giant in the jazz genre tells you that the music theory means that the particular scales and structures he's/she's/they're using make sense, if your ears tell you otherwise thats all you need to know.

Jazz is a great genre and like any genre that has existed for a long time, there are offshoots, like the avante garde, experimental jazz, acid jazz, etc that go pretty far in deviating from the more mainstream iterations. As with any genre and its sub-genres, it's up to you to decide if those deviations hold any interest or musical value for you.

There was a period that peaked in the late 90s IMO where jazz as a genre became largely hamstrung by allowing its most prominent gatekeepers to be pretentious fools who seemed to be involved in some imaginary race to see who could find the weirdest/most novel act calling itself jazz and turn it into the direction of the genre for the next generation. That led to a time when smooth jazz and various experimental or avante garde styles were the only kinds of "jazz" music getting any press. Thankfully abysmal sales and a movement amongst musicians to bring the musical appeal to a more mainstream audience eventually righted the ship, so to speak. As a result, jazz and all its related sub-genres are enjoying a period of popularity unlike any we've seen in decades.

TL;DR: If the music doesn't sound like music to you, then it's not. Expert opinions need not apply. Jazz as a genre is wide ranging and complex so explore thoroughly before deciding on your preference for it.

Edit: spelling and punctuation


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 28, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> That is exactly how I felt when I had to listen to my father's "wonky" music or jazz music by another name, every Sunday. Now I have been well and truly converted! I now actively seek out some of those old tracks and I love listening to them.
> 
> I have to agree that in Raw Jazz, there are, what may seem like lots of discordant notes, then it aĺl comes together. Pushing the boundary of musical harmony as far as they can without losing their audience then pulling it back. Here are a few which are easier to digest:
> 
> ...



I’d like to add Hiromi’s tracks as a good modern jazz. She played at Opening Ceremony of Tokyo Olympic.


And this progressive rock x Jazz, everything is in unison. No cacophony. Yea piano for jazz does use some of contradicting tonal expression.

Letting aside smooth piano jazz Brad Medau


And my favorite Pat Metheny


some old but classy Keith Jarrett


Jazz is “live chat” using instruments to me. You will learn “non-verbal” expressions of emotion, to the degree of actual conversation is even possible in Jazz world. Lyrics? It’s not necessary.

 In Japanese Zen or more natively “wabi & sabi “ spirit —a philosophy of simplicity and subtraction— sometime words are rather obsolete and even nuisance. People could communicate with by just looking eyes, see body expressions. That’s something happening in Jazz.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’d like to add Hiromi’s tracks as a good modern jazz. She played at Opening Ceremony of Tokyo Olympic.
> 
> 
> And this progressive rock x Jazz, everything is in unison. No cacophony. Yea piano for jazz does use some of contradicting tonal expression.
> ...



Lots of discovery here. I will be exploring some of the works of these musicians. 

Add to that "wabi & sabi, another discovery of unspoken language.


----------



## Hustler

baskingshark said:


> Our obligatory daily new CHIFI IEMs release post. Spoiler: no KZ pokemon today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *1) TinHIFI C3:*
> ...


I really like the design of C3 and IMO it looks better than T3+, also cable seems to be better quality. T3+ tuning is really nice, but I'd love a bit more bass. Can't wait for reviews and measurements!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChrisOc said:


> Lots of discovery here. I will be exploring some of the works of these musicians.
> 
> Add to that "wabi & sabi, another discovery of unspoken language.


Wabi-sabi (not wasabi) ‘s virtue in visual way vs traditional gorgeous beauty.

Beautiful flowers:





Wabi-Sabi flowers:




Basically, it’s the empathizing on core essence of what’s standing out of a certain things, not necessarily physical thing, it could be behavior or logical way of thinking.

Anyway, just 2cents from Japanese natives here.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

A review from my favorite guy.

KZ PR1 and PR1 HIFI( is this PR1 PRO ?)
Google translated to English, you can change it to your native languages


----------



## danieldvk

Analyzing the graph, does it resemble something already on the market?




https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005005000066766.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2bra


----------



## KokushiTsumo

danieldvk said:


> Analyzing the graph, does it resemble something already on the market?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks kind of like a generic IEM from the sub 20$ segment honestly. The subbass rolloff might just be a graph artifact.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> A review from my favorite guy.
> 
> KZ PR1 and PR1 HIFI( is this PR1 PRO ?)
> Google translated to English, you can change it to your native languages


As I understand it, there are currently three sets, the KZ PR1, the KZ PR1 HIFI and the PR1 Pro.......yet to come, Max, Ultra, Extra...

All jokes aside, KZ seems to have done a good job on their planer earphones.


----------



## gmdb

ChrisOc said:


> As I understand it, there are currently three sets, the KZ PR1, the KZ PR1 HIFI and the PR1 Pro.......yet to come, Max, Ultra, Extra...
> 
> All jokes aside, KZ seems to have done a good job on their planer earphones.


And Doubleplusgood.


----------



## lushmelody

KokushiTsumo said:


> It looks kind of like a generic IEM from the sub 20$ segment honestly. The subbass rolloff might just be a graph artifact.


The graph looks compressed. Waiting a Squig posts the real FR


----------



## Scuba Devils (Nov 28, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> The few that got it just confirmed the tuning is a joke for the price. The build and unboxing experience is truly premium though



I appear to be one of the few, and I actually really love the tuning. It's a warm, enveloping signature with good but not in-your-face or prominent detail - much more of a musical, captivating listen. From a sound perspective, I could listen for hours without fatigue - it really is so wonderfully smooth and easy to listen to... however, the shells do cause me discomfort after about an hour or so which is a shame. The cable is too thick and heavy, plus the modular system needs work as it's easy to accidentally disconnect.


----------



## Jmop

I’d like to see what’s in store for Shanling IEMs, they’re getting close to nailing a good response.

Ordered the green Gimlet, was feeling classy. I’m gonna chill now, got three hot ones coming in hopefully before the holidays: Allure, Cadenza, and Gimlet. Please let there be a winner among these…


----------



## silverfishla

Tzennn said:


> Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?


Yes, yes it is.  And, in the quiet parts of some of the more experimental jazz pieces, it isn’t even any notes at all.


----------



## Dsnuts

So what did people get for recent 11.11 and black friday deals.? For me I have been extremely impressed with Fiios recent dac/amp I did a review for K7. I decided to take a punt on a new K9 pro for my home use. Been a while since I got a home source. Well DX300Max is more for home use than being able to carry around but the price was good enough for me to bite. The intriguing aspect of what Fiio has been doing is that they are simply putting out some of the best sound quality for the bucks that I can recall in recent memory from any source manufacturer.  

Got enough IEMs to last me 2 lifetimes' so no need to spend there, didn't really need it but hey this is headfi. Curiosity always gets the best of me.


----------



## Jmop

If anyone has recommendations for affordable but good quality 2.5mm cables (2 pin) I’m all ears. I’ve only been using an adapter to test balanced but wouldn’t want to do burn in with it.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 28, 2022)

Jmop said:


> If anyone has recommendations for affordable but good quality 2.5mm cables (2 pin) I’m all ears. I’ve only been using an adapter to test balanced but wouldn’t want to do burn in with it.


Affordable and good quality are somewhat subjective terms. Often with the tendency to wards mutual incompatibility as well!

NiceHCK PurpleSE
NiceHCK C16-3
NiceHCK BlackCat

or if you want SPC

XINHS 8 strands of silver-purple single crystal copper plated with silver

All of those are on sale, well made and sound fine to my ear!  

Edit: purple ones sound better!


----------



## Jmop

Can anyone vouch for the durability and quality of these multi-termination cables?

https://bloomaudio.com/products/kinera-ace


----------



## Jmop

Oh, this looks quite nice.

https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256803766844444.html


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 28, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?



Actually there are lots of musical theory behind jazz, it is not just a chaotic amalgamating of notes.

There are different variants of jazz, but in general, compared to normal run-of-the-mill chords, the jazz genre spices things up by adding substitution and extension chords that give a different flavour/voicings to the usual classical triad chords.

Jazz musicians also improvise along notes of certain scales eg dorian, blues etc, and also utilize a few favourite chord progressions like II-V-I, in addition to using syncopated rhythms (time signatures may change within a song even).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> If anyone has recommendations for affordable but good quality 2.5mm cables (2 pin) I’m all ears. I’ve only been using an adapter to test balanced but wouldn’t want to do burn in with it.


XINHS cables with black friday sales is like $33 for their regular offer $60. I remember it was higher a while back.



Carpet said:


> Affordable and good quality are somewhat subjective terms. Often with the tendency to wards mutual incompatibility as well!
> 
> NiceHCK PurpleSE
> NiceHCK C16-3
> ...


Wait what….? $8???
Glad I found your post! Ordered purple cable with qdc connector.



Jmop said:


> Oh, this looks quite nice.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256803766844444.html


Openheart cables, as far as from my experience is heavy and bulky. The plugs and connectors used is at a glance high-end, but not really that well made. Maybe they have changed, simce last time I got their cable was 2 years ago

Not sure if it’s worth. But for some old folks who loved how Westone sounded from your old pairs. Their old flagship is sold @$399 for the 8BA model. From ogirinal MRSP $1,500. Not a bad deal for Westone lover. I actually is one of them. Well it’s cheaper than S8, regardless of technicalities or whatsoever, it’s westone’s mellow sound.

https://www.adorama.com/we80v3bt.html


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> So what did people get for recent 11.11 and black friday deals.? For me I have been extremely impressed with Fiios recent dac/amp I did a review for K7. I decided to take a punt on a new K9 pro for my home use. Been a while since I got a home source. Well DX300Max is more for home use than being able to carry around but the price was good enough for me to bite. The intriguing aspect of what Fiio has been doing is that they are simply putting out some of the best sound quality for the bucks that I can recall in recent memory from any source manufacturer.
> . . .
> *Got enough IEMs to last me 2 lifetimes' *so no need to spend there, didn't really need it but hey this is headfi. Curiosity always gets the best of me.


I'm not overly interested in the latest and greatest fads, as I find that I'm at the point (in my collecting), that I'd rather wait for the hype train to leave the station and let the dust settle, before buying.

So I was looking to grab units that for whatever reason, I passed on during their heyday.
iKKO OH10
LZ A7
&
some pretty, pretty cables:
NiceHCK SkyFlag, mixed cable, 7N Litz OCC & 6N OCC
NiceHCK Purple SE, 8 strands Furukawa copper

I did climb aboard, on one train, KZ PR1 Pro; as it caught my interest, for using an in house planar driver.  Whereas the competition in the $125 - $200 range appear to be sharing the same driver.  But I believe that order is going to timeout and I'm not going to extend the time.


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of NiceHCK. Seems those folks have been sneaky about their releases. I have their NX7 MK4 and their new Planar the F1 on the way. Will leave some impressions when I get them. 

Also have Fiios new FW5 TWS hybrids on the way as well. Looking forward to hearing these.


----------



## yaps66 (Nov 29, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> As a jazz trained saxophonist and drummer, I can tell you that jazz is very much the opposite. It does more than almost any other genre to push the boundaries of chord and scale structures within songs, arrangements, and harmonies. Sometimes you'll run into particular jazz musicians or groups that ignore much of conventional music theory and look at sonic dissonance as another expression of one's self through music rather than the "wrong notes."
> 
> One of the cool things about jazz is that since its inception it has always been played as a medium open to interpretation. Whether your listening to your first jazz piece or recording your fiftieth, your ears put you on equal footing when it comes to listening. Or said another way, no matter how much a giant in the jazz genre tells you that the music theory means that the particular scales and structures he's/she's/they're using make sense, if your ears tell you otherwise thats all you need to know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great post and short (but utterly relevant) history of modern jazz! My understanding of jazz is that it has its roots in early western classical music, specifically baroque music.  On first listen, there appears to be nothing in common but, there is more than meets the eye in terms of both chord and melodic improvisation.  I love both genres in how they invoke similar emotions when listening to them!

In the words of the Manhattan Transfer song Soul Food to Go:

My, my oh the feelin' of the sound
Precious and real and oh that's nice
Whip up some steamin' jazz
The pot is on the stove it's cookin'

Want some more we always save some
Art nouveau for special patrons
You look nice do you believe in jazz?

Kansas City to Brazil
It even gets you hot in your home
Kansas City to Brazil
I say blow your top, blow your own

Ooo oh ah this be-bop's too much
I know you know Hip-Hop never stop
I'll pour you tasty funk
We got cool and hot just for you
The pleasures of the soul
Come on, come in and check it out
Ooo see'est si bon ... soul food to go



AmericanSpirit said:


> And my favorite Pat Metheny
> 
> some old but classy Keith Jarrett
> 
> ...


Pat Metheny and Keith Jarret are both (relatively) old souls in my book and they are, oh so good!  They are the ultimate expressions of non verbal communication!  They are "soul whisperers"!



ChrisOc said:


> Lots of discovery here. I will be exploring some of the works of these musicians.
> 
> Add to that "wabi & sabi, another discovery of unspoken language.


Nicely put Chris! Does not get any better then that! Unspoken communication. So unlike our mutual profession!



AmericanSpirit said:


> Come on guys, this hobby is small enough, and wired IEM is being concerned  to a niche sector now.
> 
> Let’s be generous toward each other, cable believer, science lover, hype or critique, we share same interest after all, enjoy your favorite songs with best possible means at your best.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear! To each his own.  We all hear differently and one man's meat is another man's poison.  Mutual respect is the name of the game here in these crazy tumultuous times!



silverfishla said:


> Yes, yes it is.  And, in the quiet parts of some of the more experimental jazz pieces, it isn’t even any notes at all.


And even then, they communication at some level!  It's amazing that even noise and silence can communicate!



baskingshark said:


> Actually there are lots of musical theory behind jazz, it is not just a chaotic amalgamating of notes.
> 
> There are different variants of jazz, but in general, compared to normal run-of-the-mill chords, the jazz genre spices things up by adding substitution and extension chords that give a different flavour/voicings to the usual classical triad chords.
> 
> Jazz musicians also improvise along notes of certain scales eg dorian, blues etc, and also utilize a few favourite chord progressions like II-V-I, in addition to using syncopated rhythms (time signatures may change within a song even).


Spoken like a true jazz musician!

Enjoy the music, in all its varied forms!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> syncopated rhythms


Boy I hate those   I used to try to practice them when walking home from bus (foot step for main beats, hands tapping for syncopated beats)


----------



## Carpet

Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of NiceHCK. Seems those folks have been sneaky about their releases. I have their NX7 MK4 and their new Planar the F1 on the way. Will leave some impressions when I get them.
> 
> Also have Fiios new FW5 TWS hybrids on the way as well. Looking forward to hearing these.


I now have a mental picture of someone with a wired IEM in one ear. A TWS in the other. Wandering around and cursing under their breath that they can't get Tidal to stream simultaneously and in synch on two different devices.

"In the event that you or any of your team are caught, captured (or driven insane), this forum will disavow any knowledge of your actions!"


----------



## morndewey

In my six years combing head fi threads I’ve never seen so many comments on jazz music. Loving it! Cheers


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jaco Pastorius - Word of Mouth

The legend is that he had each jazz musician play almost freeform in the studio, and then each was mixed into the song to create that chaotic rhythm mentioned earlier. It's also a great album to test your IEM's with, for imaging and stage.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 29, 2022)

Penon ORB review on the way, released June 2020.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643





TheDeafMonk said:


> Wow another $800 Penon Cable paid for review that will blow your mind and quadruple the Soundstage of what ever it's connected to. Just WOW enough with the needless infomercials on Head-Fi.
> 
> Same repeat offenders PLEASE STOP the BS for the sake of the ChiFi hobby you are getting a kickback from sales with your free samples and it shows  but it's downright embarrassing for you.
> 
> My $0.02





Redcarmoose said:


> Sad to read such a negative and rainy day idea about of a week of my life's effort. Even if you don't personally write reviews, you may want to check......more than 1/2 of Head-Fi believes in cable results. But maybe your some kind of tough guy that already has his mind made-up, that it's all BS. And that's fine, you totally have a freedom to express your thoughts here, which ever way they lean.
> 
> This whole thread is advertising, and I have personally spent TONs of my own money discovering what sounds good. So if you think I'm lying about the cable, that's fine, did you read the part (of the review) where it explains the hows and whys........to what makes a cable non-believer? Some people hear a difference, some people don't hear a difference, and science reconfirms those thoughts by not being able to show scientific evidence as to the possibility of there being a cable affect. Yet with this particular cable the differences are HUGE. You would be able to hear a difference I'm 100% sure of it.
> 
> ...





BigGearHunter said:


> The hype monkeys are not even getting mentioned by name, yet they fell called out


*This is the order of posts.........of course he does not to need mention my name.......it is implied.*


BigGearHunter said:


> This is 100% accurate and it is also reflects my feelings as to the reason the hype monkeys do a severe disservice to this community.
> 
> That aside, you have an IMPRESSIVE resume. Kudos!


Simply block me, and you will not need to have anything more to do with me.


----------



## Nimweth

gmdb said:


> Does it have 3 rings though and/or an inline control unit?  The latter being a switch like a microphone switch that allows you to control the CDP.  Sony used to use this on their minidisc players.  You couldn't use the earphones on any other unit without unplugging the switch first. Fortunately Sony allowed for the earphones to be unplugged from the inline switch, but it was still annoying. In your case the 3 rings on the 3.5 mm TRS connnctor will be confusing the AP80 which is designed for L, R and G.  I think you may have L, R, S and G - in which case the AP80 Pro X can't make G (ground) contact.
> 
> Whats the sound quality of the CDP like?
> 
> PS It is possible that the XDuoo used a socket that could use both types of 3.5 mm connectors and Hidizs opted for the regular socket only.


I  have tested the CD player with an HDCD recording of Dire Straits. "Private Investigations" sounded superb. Solid bass, loads of detail, impressive transients and excellent imaging. This was with a set of TRN TA2 IEMs, I will try some others as well. Certainly impressed so far.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 29, 2022)

lgcubana said:


> I'm not overly interested in the latest and greatest fads, as I find that I'm at the point (in my collecting), that I'd rather wait for the hype train to leave the station and let the dust settle, before buying.
> 
> So I was looking to grab units that for whatever reason, I passed on during their heyday.
> iKKO OH10
> ...


thankfully my KZ PR1 Pro got shipped, after 5 days of purchase.
i keep asking the seller when to ship every other day.
previously, my ESX (also bought at first week sales/disguised pre-order) was sent on the last day right before timeout. like 11 days
---
btw new KZ/CCA pokemon with no additional Info


----------



## Carpet (Nov 29, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Come on guys, this hobby is small enough, and wired IEM is being concerned  to a niche sector now.
> 
> Let’s be generous toward each other, cable believer, science lover, hype or critique, we share same interest after all, enjoy your favorite songs with best possible means at your best.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! It's perfectly fine to disagree. It is not however fine to vilify people with whom you disagree. If someone has a tendency to praise or criticize then take that into consideration, along with other factors like their tuning and music preferences. Most of us are adults here. For the others "Say hello to the ignore button"!


----------



## RCracer777 (Nov 29, 2022)

r31ya said:


> btw new KZ/CCA pokemon with no additional Info


I looks nice but it's probably another cheap 1 DD. Now if it uses the CRA driver and a improved version of the tuning it might be interesting.
And is that the old B type connector I see? What happend to the C type (QDC) connector?


----------



## Carpet

RCracer777 said:


> I looks nice but t's probably another cheap 1 DD. Now if it uses the CRA driver and a improved version of the tuning it might be interesting.
> And is that the old B type connector I see? What happend to the C type (QDC) connector?


It looks like a recessed TFZ connector to me. That would provide the option to TFZ/NX7 connectors (or use 0.78mm 2 pin). Also providing sealing against dust and moisture like QDC, without the risk of snapping off. Of course it could be a new proprietary connector, in which case they can go jump!


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 29, 2022)

Some graphs of "tunable" IEMs from NiceHCK below. Good to see the filters work and ain't gimmicks.

*1) NiceHCK F1*
14.2 mm planar

Silver filter - balanced tuning
Gold filter - treble tuning
Black filter - bass tuning







*2) NiceHCK NX7 MK4*
4BA + 10 mm Beryllium plated dual DD + Seven layer Piezo

Gold filter - balanced tuning
Red filter - treble tuning
Black filter - bass tuning


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Red filter - treble tuning


It seems that to Chi-Fi, treble means cat ears tuning


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> It seems that to Chi-Fi, treble means cat ears tuning


I was not so sure about what cat ear 🐈 means until the moment I saw the FR. Makes sense!


AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure if it’s worth. But for some old folks who loved how Westone sounded from your old pairs. Their old flagship is sold @$399 for the 8BA model. From ogirinal MRSP $1,500. Not a bad deal for Westone lover. I actually is one of them. Well it’s cheaper than S8, regardless of technicalities or whatsoever, it’s westone’s mellow sound.
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/we80v3bt.html


Sorry guys, it seems it was the cyber monday deal. Price is back to somehow unreasonably high one on this store. You can still find around $500-800 range.

Anyway as once-milk-fed-by-Westone baby, I felt I’m obligated to get the last gasp of “W” series flagship of musician’s trusted brand (their EQ app was one of the best back then). Besides AKG’s flagship N5005, now I have Westone’s flagship W80 incoming. Probably will arrive in a week or so.

Will see how these two big boys will interact with modern IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> *2) NiceHCK NX7 MK4*
> 4BA + 10 mm Beryllium plated dual DD + Seven layer Piezo
> 
> Gold filter - balanced tuning
> ...


False marketing with the DD though. Its not a dual DD.







(this is the OG NX7, but its assumed that they continued that lie across the whole NX7 lineup...)


----------



## rattlingblanketwoman

RikudouGoku said:


> False marketing with the DD though. Its not a dual DD.
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the OG NX7, but its assumed that they continued that lie across the whole NX7 lineup...)


Phew. Thankfully their tuning is enough to keep me away. Great place to buy tips and cables at least.


----------



## Surf Monkey

RikudouGoku said:


> False marketing with the DD though. Its not a dual DD.
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the OG NX7, but its assumed that they continued that lie across the whole NX7 lineup...)



They call it a composite DD, so they aren’t lying any more than makers who claim 2 BAs when they’re actually single composite units.


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> False marketing with the DD though. Its not a dual DD.
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the OG NX7, but its assumed that they continued that lie across the whole NX7 lineup...)


*
Busted!*


----------



## RikudouGoku

Surf Monkey said:


> They call it a composite DD, so they aren’t lying any more than makers who claim 2 BAs when they’re actually single composite units.


No, they clearly state it is a dual driver and count it in the total driver count (4 BAs + 2 DD + 1 piezo = 7 drivers in total).







A composite DD is when it is using 2 different materials for the diaphragm. Like this Titanium composite driver.






Titanium dome + PET surround.


----------



## Tzennn

Never thought this day would come ... I have tried everything to save you, but your (probally) 10khz to 12khz keep killing my ears, i even tried various of eartips, cable, even change your facial (filter) but it doesn't seems to work. So i am here just to tell you i really like you, i really love you, even tho i use my other iem more, you still earn a special place in my heart, probally one the best iem that i have tried. Me, probally won't buy you again, thank you and good bye


----------



## Surf Monkey

RikudouGoku said:


> No, they clearly state it is a dual driver and count it in the total driver count (4 BAs + 2 DD + 1 piezo = 7 drivers in total).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I just don’t care since they sound great.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 29, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Never thought this day would come ... I have tried everything to save you, but your (probally) 10khz to 12khz keep killing my ears, i even tried various of eartips, cable, even change your facial (filter) but it doesn't seems to work. So i am here just to tell you i really like you, i really love you, even tho i use my other iem more, you still earn a special place in my heart, probally one the best iem that i have tried. Me, probally won't buy you again, thank you and good bye


Here we come CRA+, a tamed CRA! It’s on ship to USA right now. Will have some input.

Graph and Review from bisonicr



 P.S. This reviewer rarely criticizes any gadgets, so if you see an expression “it depends on who to ask” that’a his “nay”


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here we come CRA+, a tamed CRA! It’s on ship to USA right now. Will have some input.
> 
> Graph and Review from bisonicr
> 
> P.S. This reviewer rarely criticizes any gadgets, so if you see an expression “it depends on who to ask” that’a his “nay”


Wow, so many DDs with good graphs coming out. What a time to be alive.


----------



## darmanastartes

The Truthear Hexa is my new default recommendation at the sub-$100 price point. It is a nearly perfect purchase at its price, with my sole complaint being the relatively slow bass articulation.

My full review is available here on Head-Fi and on my blog.


----------



## Jmop (Nov 29, 2022)

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...8mm-2pin-upgrade-cable?variant=42157062619379

Maybe a bit much for the IEMs I got coming but having similar build and likely sound to the Stargate, I’m super tempted.

Or maybe the Oxygen one.


----------



## ChrisOc

Tzennn said:


> Never thought this day would come ... I have tried everything to save you, but your (probally) 10khz to 12khz keep killing my ears, i even tried various of eartips, cable, even change your facial (filter) but it doesn't seems to work. So i am here just to tell you i really like you, i really love you, even tho i use my other iem more, you still earn a special place in my heart, probally one the best iem that i have tried. Me, probally won't buy you again, thank you and good bye


The most touching goodbye! 😥😥😥

True love, but not a match made in heaven.


----------



## gadgetgod

spent some time with three budget iems today, Meaoes Eagle, AFUL Performer 5, HiBy Lasya!! Well, all three are good at their own places lol. I was thinking of writing a detailed impression post and some comparison post between them today but I got stuck in a lot of work. Hopefully, I will share my impressions tomorrow.

A basic image for today!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 29, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> The Truthear Hexa is my new default recommendation at the sub-$100 price point. It is a nearly perfect purchase at its price, with my sole complaint being the relatively slow bass articulation.
> 
> My full review is available here on Head-Fi and on my blog.


Read your review but I disagree with the “slow bass articulation to the same price ranged other IEMs” part.

LCP driver per Moondrop’s instruction manual of Aria, and HEXA’s closest sibling Variations both states it needs 100 hours of burn-in.

I had same “slow articulation of bass” for HEXA right after the OOTB.







Actually this is not first time I have seen “slow bass” type of comment. And I can include myself as one who address that.

Here is quote from my Moondrop
_Variations’s OOTB impressions__:_
_ OOTB it’s still slow sounding like Aria’s out of the box performance, from my experience LCP drivers takes around 30hours to get first phase of burn-in, and gradually matures and getting speed toward 100 hours. This is a good sign that Variations indeed is LCP driver bass!_

And I can root this all the way back to OOTB of Moondrop Aria, of which I was one of those early pre-order dude, the frontier of LCP DD’s.  Yes at the beginning it sound odd and off-toned.

Hope you find that slow bass would be fixed over the first 30 hours and gradually matured around 100 hours👍


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> Update: I contacted Penon and asked them about this. They confirmed that some sets have incorrect filters and are sending me a new set. Evidently mine was one of the early ones that got the wrong filters.
> 
> Now, this is pretty good news since the Eagle is already in my estimation one of the best sets of 2022. Taming the treble a bit would make it better as it can be just a touch sibilant with the currently installed filter. But honestly? Had no one mentioned it I probably wouldn’t have considered the treble a problem at all.
> 
> Bottom line: Penon customer service is excellent  and I’m very curious to hear what the Eagle sounds like with the manufacturer approved filters.


Yes, I received the same excellent service although I don't think the pair Meaoes Egles I have are problematic.  I am enjoyig them very much and they just keep improving day by day.  It's possible Penon can't identify how many pairs used the wrong filter and are happy to send them to those who ask, so they can at least check. That is good service.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> Read your review but I disagree with the “slow bass articulation to the same price ranged other IEMs” part.
> 
> LCP driver per Moondrop’s instruction manual of Aria, and HEXA’s closest sibling Variations both states it needs 100 hours of burn-in.
> 
> ...


I came across that Moondrop advice early on my IEM journey and have followed it with all of the IEMs I purchased.  I've found that bass end is mostly the last part of the frequency range to settle into its groove and stabilise.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> And I can root this all the way back to OOTB of Moondrop Aria, the frontier of LCP DD’s. Yes at the beginning it sound odd and off-toned.
> 
> Hope you find that slow bass would be fixed over the first 30 hours and gradually matured around 100 hours👍


I don't know mate. I have Aria for a long time and it still sounds slightly mushy across frequency range, especially the bass


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> I came across that Moondrop advice early on my IEM journey and have followed it with all of the IEMs I purchased.  I've found that bass end is mostly the last part of the frequency range to settle into its groove and stabilise.


Haha yes glad my input helped! I was the first duck 🦆 posting Aria’s and Variations initial impression to head-fi, so they are like my babies, couldn’t stand seeing “oh, bass is slow” comments passing by as one who experienced same with LCP driver.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> Yes, I received the same excellent service although I don't think the pair Meaoes Egles I have are problematic.  I am enjoyig them very much and they just keep improving day by day.  It's possible Penon can't identify how many pairs used the wrong filter and are happy to send them to those who ask, so they can at least check. That is good service.



I was thinking the same. They get a request, they send out replacement filters. I also agree that it’s pretty likely I already have the correct ones since they sound great across the board.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 29, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I don't know mate. I have Aria for a long time and it still sounds slightly mushy across frequency range, especially the bass


Yea mate, I made an exactly same comment back then with Aria, until then
 -I wasn’t happy about the mushy sound of Aria at the beginning
Post1: Noticed Aria uses a different filter
Post2: Removed the filter
post3: Visual Guide

Also, the stock aria cable is the culprit of mushy transient as well.

That's why you see my Signature's aria has an asterisk Aria*  It's not the factory default stock tuned.

I've even spent time taking notes for the detailed chart


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea mate, I made exactly same comment back then with Aria, until then
> -I wasn’t happy about the mushy sound of Aria at the beginning
> Post1: Noticed Aria uses a different filter
> Post2: Removed the filter
> ...


Good advice on the modding! 

Though I probably just keep Aria stock, since I need a 3/5 benchmark for my reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Good advice on the modding!
> 
> Though I probably just keep Aria stock, since I need a 3/5 benchmark for my reviews


Leave that 75/100 for Starfield man, Aria is less than 75 as a stock IMO. Starfield is a very very very All "B" contender in every aspect, good benchmark.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Leave that 75/100 for Starfield man, Aria is less than 75 as a stock IMO. Starfield is a very very very All "B" contender in every aspect, good benchmark.


You have impressive rating table, mate. The first time I heard anyone saying Starfield is noticeably better than Aria, though. Most are like "Starfield = Cheap KXXS, Aria = Cheap Starfield". To my ears, these Moondrop DD are representative of the "average" / "adequate". Perfectly fine to listen, even enjoyable and highly impressive to newcomers, but ultimately nothing remarkable. For my listening sessions, I want at least a full 4/5.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 29, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Oh, this looks quite nice.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.us/item/3256803766844444.html


I have a thin Openheart cable but it only sounds good with headphones and earbuds, not earphones... so sad. I hope this model is better than that.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001265707752.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 30, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> You have impressive rating table, mate. The first time I heard anyone saying Starfield is noticeably better than Aria, though. Most are like "Starfield = Cheap KXXS, Aria = Cheap Starfield". To my ears, these Moondrop DD are representative of the "average" / "adequate". Perfectly fine to listen, even enjoyable and highly impressive to newcomers, but ultimately nothing remarkable. For my listening sessions, I want at least a full 4/5.


That cheap xxxx expression is possibly influence by Crin.

He put all Starfield / KXXS / Aria / Chu on the same bracket B, and called Starfield cheaper KXXS. Aria cheaper Starfield.

Price wise yes. Sound quality wise nay.

If you can tell the difference between piano tonality difference among Yamaha, Steinway, Bosendorfer. That’s how each of them have the distinctive sound.

As an audiophile I can attest all my past years for that. Not simply put tag “Tonality A-, technicality B” to all of them.

I’ve grown up by Yamaha’s piano sound, and stock Aria sounded odd for Yamaha sound, Yamaha piano tonality isn’t that mushy.  The impulse response is just not right to me.  I’m not a piano tuner, but I suspected moondrop has done something to tame Aria to their VDSF with a sacrifice in tonality. That motivated me to hack on Aria which I do not usually do any after market modification to most IEM until it definitely doesn’t sound right.

And I personally think crin isn’t a classical boy, if anyone with classical understanding, you would have your own preferences to play any masterpieces. For me Bosendofer with Erik Satie, so I like little soft and rich overtone tonality with Satie’s gymnopedies.  Same for rock, I like round and not too hard sound for Les Pauls.. it’s a bit too far qualifying all Starfield/KXXS / Chu / Aria OG in a same bracket, too rough.  Audiophile is type of a serious person with certain “fetish” of the sound. 

Satie by Yamaha and Satie by Bosendoefer are different animal, Crin. 

Here is old post:
============================





Nice Sunday afternoon. What a sunny day!
I just gone thru all three sisters of Kanas family, Aria / Starfield / KXXS this after noon. And would like to go through tonality difference among them with a perfectly comprehensive video comparison. The reaons why I’m posting this is because I saw some reviewers commented they sound alike. If you can tell the tonality difference of the piano tone below, you wouldn’t tell Aria/Starfield/KXXS sound alike. If not they all sound “piano”.



All used xelastec M size & stock cable for consistency

*Aria (removed hex filter) : Yamaha*

-Cleanest tone of all three, less overtones, reminiscent to Yamaha grand piano in the video.

[with original stock hex filter attached]
-the mid range distortion resulted Aria to sounds like inappropriately tuned Bosendorfer


*Starfield: Steinway*

-Balanced tone from top to bottom with moderate overtones and thus producing comparatively milder tone between two sisters reminiscent to Steinway grand piano

*KXXS : Bosendorder*

-Richest overtone of all three, mellower midrange produces very euphoric tuning among all sisters, reminiscent to Bosendorrer grand piano

neutrality reference point: Sennheriser HD560S & Softears RSV

============================

And yes, we want at least 4/5 bracket for daily use. That’s 80/100, and the reasons why you don’t see Starfield /KXXS in my routine list and shelved into bunch of others. Aria mod qualifies for 80/100 at least.


----------



## Cheesebuggah

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea mate, I made an exactly same comment back then with Aria, until then
> -I wasn’t happy about the mushy sound of Aria at the beginning
> Post1: Noticed Aria uses a different filter
> Post2: Removed the filter
> ...


Ah, that chart looks familiar. Reminds me of my lurking days here. Back then, H T T and IEMusic were active. Slater posted (I wonder if he is doing well). I have the hex-modded Aria sitting in my storage and I am going to use them today for the first time in like a year. I think I bought them because of your review/impressions: one of the few times I got super excited about buying a product.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Cheesebuggah said:


> Ah, that chart looks familiar. Reminds me of my lurking days here. Back then, H T T and IEMusic were active. Slater posted (I wonder if he is doing well). I have the hex-modded Aria sitting in my storage and I am going to use them today for the first time in like a year. I think I bought them because of your review/impressions: one of the few times I got super excited about buying a product.


Updatting chart take tremendous amount of energy simply because I can’t just put “errr hmm 🤔 A! “ simply because it’s relational to other IEMs.  Seeking mid-point of each IEM takes time and effort. Which I lost the energy after finding myself enjoying music more than analyzing it. 

But hey HEXA is worth the energy, so I’ve updated once more. That boy is a game changer. Well at least for people with 3khz pinna gain spot.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WHOA WHOA WHOA! Don't post a gutting of the original NX7 from 4+ years ago and try and extrapolate that to the mk IV, or even the MK III. Proof in this world. Not Trumpian innuendos and stretching of reality. Buy a mk III and open it up and PROVE it's not a dual CNT. Then open up a mk IV and PROVE it's not a dual BE plated driver. Until that happens, get out of town with that B.S.


----------



## BigGearHunter (Nov 29, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Simply block me, and you will not need to have anything more to do with me.


How about you follow your own advice instead of reporting me?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!

So fellatios and fellitas....What's the latest discovery?


----------



## Jmop

This is hardly a dispute that warrants any reporting.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 29, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> That cheap xxxx expression is possibly influence by Crin.
> 
> He put all Starfield / KXXS / Aria / Chu on the same bracket B, and called Starfield cheaper KXXS. Aria cheaper Starfield.
> 
> ...



Great comparison, mate! I guess all of these are superseded by KATO?

And yeah, updating the ranking list is a pain. All of my ranking are based on A/B against benchmark IEM, so changing the benchmark would be a big hassle. I better buy backup just in case they are broken  


Edit: Shanling UP4 with S12 (balanced) is pretty good. Rounding off the rough edges of S12 a touch.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Great comparison, mate! I guess all of these are superseded by KATO?
> 
> And yeah, updating the ranking list is a pain. All of my ranking are based on A/B against benchmark IEM, so changing the benchmark would be a big hassle. I better buy backup just in case they are broken
> 
> ...


Haha Kato yes. But I still prefer LCP tonality over DLC/ULT Kato, technically Kato is superior but the timbre is too solid. 

Keep updating your list👍 It’s an opportunity loss prevention insurance list for people with close preference/ ear anatomy! 

I personally like Crin list and of his collab one is a hit for me, except KZ CRN. 

Only nitpicking about his rankings list is that 

1: he put too much thinking in “normal distribution” so vast majority of distinctive IEMs are just labeled as “C”. 

2: due to the amount he has to evaluate, as a human, Crin has tendencies to spend less energy on “C / B” rank. Taking an example for Starfield/KXXS, a bit too rough  in quantification. It is as if we call Yamaha/Steinway/Bosendofer a “piano sound”, Gibson/Fender a “guitar sound”.  For an audiophile, that level of quantification is a bit too rough.

But overall, from the amount of fr charts and his brief quantitative judgment (from his POV and HRTF of course), I found it’s useful tool, with 90% accuracy. And especially for the one he actually had passion for the upper quartile IEM analytics.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 29, 2022)

Lol, reporting you? Why would I do that?


BigGearHunter said:


> How about you follow your own advice instead of reporting me?


In fact I’m in love, I love what I do, write the reviews that I write and devote my little life to the understanding of IEMs and cables. Once  again your statement contains only disinformation. The first was that I wasn’t named prior to a response and now something about a report, or something? Like you think your response deserves a report? Please do yourself a favor and unsubscribe to my content, it will be better if your feathers are not ruffled!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ok fellas, let's not bicker publicly. That's what DM's are for. @Ace Bee and I had a disagreement on the main, and then once we talked in DM, we are cool with each other. Sniping on the main will only get you banned or this thread closed. So chill.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Nov 29, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> 1: he put too much thinking in “normal distribution” so vast majority of distinctive IEMs are just labeled as “C”.



The guy has listened to thousand IEMs, so I think his normal distribution is a good choice. For someone with tiny sample size like me, trying to force normal distribution is not a good idea. The average of my list is 3.5/5 (3/5 is average / adequate / alright). However, the average likely to go up as I don't actively seek bad things and I don't listen to everything out there like Crin.

Still salty that he rated FD5 "generic" (no-one can trash my baby but me   )


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA! Don't post a gutting of the original NX7 from 4+ years ago and try and extrapolate that to the mk IV, or even the MK III. Proof in this world. Not Trumpian innuendos and stretching of reality. Buy a mk III and open it up and PROVE it's not a dual CNT. Then open up a mk IV and PROVE it's not a dual BE plated driver. Until that happens, get out of town with that B.S.



Hear hear. In hindsight I should have pointed this out. The current model is well removed from that first gen teardown. 

Seems like some serious FUD.


----------



## Surf Monkey

BigGearHunter said:


> How about you follow your own advice instead of reporting me?



Being a pest =/= providing a public service. 

We all know the score. We evaluate the reviews and posts we read here based on the context. You dislike his reviews? Don’t read them. “Problem” solved. Hounding the guy around the board isn’t accomplishing anything. On behalf of many of us, maybe give it a rest. You’ve made your point.


----------



## Carpet

Another packaged arrived this morning. A ddHIFI DJ35A, another NiceHCK Purple SE and an Audiosense AQ0. A bit early for comparisons but the AQ0 is a fun single DD. Rich, warm and with great note weight. This one seems to have largely flown under the radar but I'm really liking it. Not analytical or suitable for treble-heads. Still on sale for $55 if anyone is feeling brave!


----------



## saldsald

RikudouGoku said:


> False marketing with the DD though. Its not a dual DD.
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the OG NX7, but its assumed that they continued that lie across the whole NX7 lineup...)





rattlingblanketwoman said:


> Phew. Thankfully their tuning is enough to keep me away. Great place to buy tips and cables at least.





Surf Monkey said:


> They call it a composite DD, so they aren’t lying any more than makers who claim 2 BAs when they’re actually single composite units.





InvisibleInk said:


> *Busted!*





RikudouGoku said:


> No, they clearly state it is a dual driver and count it in the total driver count (4 BAs + 2 DD + 1 piezo = 7 drivers in total).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second DD should be in here:



Why is this part not opened up?


----------



## Jmop

https://apos.audio/products/tanchjim-iem-upgrade-cable

Went with this one, doesn’t look like it has a cinch, but I just really dig the look. Plus it’s an easy return.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Nov 29, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Another packaged arrived this morning. A ddHIFI DJ35A, another NiceHCK Purple SE and an Audiosense AQ0. A bit early for comparisons but the AQ0 is a fun single DD. Rich, warm and with great note weight. This one seems to have largely flown under the radar but I'm really liking it. Not analytical or suitable for treble-heads. Still on sale for $55 if anyone is feeling brave!


AQ0 is on sale where?


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> AQ0 is on sale where?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002116693234.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 29, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Being a pest =/= providing a public service.
> 
> We all know the score. We evaluate the reviews and posts we read here based on the context. You dislike his reviews? Don’t read them. “Problem” solved. Hounding the guy around the board isn’t accomplishing anything. On behalf of many of us, maybe give it a rest. You’ve made your point.


Yup, or add a subjective bias to adjust the comments to have some sort of meaningful output.  I do with my favorite blog subscribers they are in Japanese communities of which criticism is not a big virtue. Even though there are distinguishable +/- hints in a tonality of their narratives of a certain IEM/headphones/DAP. Once you get used to what styles are they, it will be useful source of information.  I personally do same self diagnostic “fact-check” for any of information and data, news, database numbers, SNS, rumors.


----------



## darmanastartes

o0genesis0o said:


> The guy has listened to thousand IEMs, so I think his normal distribution is a good choice. For someone with tiny sample size like me, trying to force normal distribution is not a good idea. The average of my list is 3.5/5 (3/5 is average / adequate / alright). However, the average likely to go up as I don't actively seek bad things and I don't listen to everything out there like Crin.
> 
> Still salty that he rated FD5 "generic" (no-one can trash my baby but me   )


There are all kinds of factors that might prevent one from targeting a normal distribution for review scores. How does one take into account their own changing personal standards over time? When I first started reviewing, I had a much smaller reference bench and thus a much worse sense of what was "good." I was more likely to give higher scores to things I probably wouldn't enjoy today. To some extent, this is because my tastes in IEMs have gotten more specific and refined. Should one set a cutoff for early scores that might no longer count toward the normal distribution? Should one only consider a certain range before the present date?
Moreover, something interesting has happened over the last year or so. I find myself giving a lot more four-star-and-up reviews now than I did two or three years ago because the average IEM has just gotten a lot better. Should I adjust what I consider a three-star review to take into account that what is relatively average is now "pretty good" in absolute terms? I'm personally hesitant to make that jump.
People like to bring up the boogeymen of the Harman target and reviewer collaborations, but these two things, along with measurements and target curves more generally, are what have pushed the IEM market forward. Yes, it's boring for reviewers because everything is a sidegrade to something else, but we need to remember that we're not the only listeners who matter. The market has never been better for the average consumer buying their first pair of IEMs because most IEMs being released these days are at least going to fall into that "pretty good" bucket.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 29, 2022)

saldsald said:


> The second DD should be in here:
> 
> Why is this part not opened up?


is that composite big dd woofer and smol dd tweeter unit?

or suppose to be dual membrane dd? 
i recently come across with Driver makers who advertise it, along with titanium composite LCP somehow.


----------



## o0genesis0o

darmanastartes said:


> I find myself giving a lot more four-star-and-up reviews now than I did two or three years ago because the average IEM has just gotten a lot better. Should I adjust what I consider a three-star review to take into account that what is relatively average is now "pretty good" in absolute terms? I'm personally hesitant to make that jump.



Interestingly, same here. I think I have a couple of >= 4 stars recently. Most stuffs are adequate, and the “truely good” are getting cheaper fast. Good time to buy IEM for sure.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 29, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> There are all kinds of factors that might prevent one from targeting a normal distribution for review scores. How does one take into account their own changing personal standards over time? When I first started reviewing, I had a much smaller reference bench and thus a much worse sense of what was "good." I was more likely to give higher scores to things I probably wouldn't enjoy today. To some extent, this is because my tastes in IEMs have gotten more specific and refined. Should one set a cutoff for early scores that might no longer count toward the normal distribution? Should one only consider a certain range before the present date?
> Moreover, something interesting has happened over the last year or so. I find myself giving a lot more four-star-and-up reviews now than I did two or three years ago because the average IEM has just gotten a lot better. Should I adjust what I consider a three-star review to take into account that what is relatively average is now "pretty good" in absolute terms? I'm personally hesitant to make that jump.
> People like to bring up the boogeymen of the Harman target and reviewer collaborations, but these two things, along with measurements and target curves more generally, are what have pushed the IEM market forward. Yes, it's boring for reviewers because everything is a sidegrade to something else, but we need to remember that we're not the only listeners who matter. The market has never been better for the average consumer buying their first pair of IEMs because most IEMs being released these days are at least going to fall into that "pretty good" bucket.


Crin makes some +/- adjustments depending on the depreciation of absolute score to the newly added items. So if your 4/5 is majority of the samples, and if you feel you have to, you may follow what crinacle is doing too.

My speculation is that Crin is sticking to “normal distribution” too much, so that his actual evaluation is disoriented because of that. Taking “method” as primary objective, not actual “absolute result”.

Box of pyramids first, facts second.

The idea is good, so all I want from him is to think facts as first priority rather than keep a perfect pyramid. There could be some dip/peaks and that should be his unbiased evaluation result being pyramid, not thinking pyramid first then place what ever on that box.

It’s a wishful thinking that we shouldn’t conduct in any scientific research.  Measure the facts, then apply theory. No cherry picking.

Well but it’s Crin’s hobby after all.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Interestingly, same here. I think I have a couple of >= 4 stars recently. Most stuffs are adequate, and the “truely good” are getting cheaper fast. Good time to buy IEM for sure.



with midfi mainstays start to make budget series, budgetfi trying to keep up.
the quality is getting better across the board, tough some tuning start to converge on certain styles.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Interestingly, same here. I think I have a couple of >= 4 stars recently. Most stuffs are adequate, and the “truely good” are getting cheaper fast. Good time to buy IEM for sure.



Yeah, but at some point don't you guys have to adjust your ratings to the progress of the market? If not then I don't see any way that they remain relevant. Clearly if the average IEM is better now than it was 5 years ago them 3 stars from five years ago don't mean the same thing as 3 stars today. If you don't make that adjustment at some point then you're giving yourself less and less of the scale to work with and in the end that will make your ratings much less effective IMO.

That said, you guys have probably thought about this much more than I have and I'm sure you're smart enough to have figured out or to figure out in the future what you plan to do.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002116693234.html


The order was shut down even though PayPal was used. Fraud?


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, but at some point don't you guys have to adjust your ratings to the progress of the market? If not then I don't see any way that they remain relevant. Clearly if the average IEM is better now than it was 5 years ago them 3 stars from five years ago don't mean the same thing as 3 stars today. If you don't make that adjustment at some point then you're giving yourself less and less of the scale to work with and in the end that will make your ratings much less effective IMO.
> 
> That said, you guys have probably thought about this much more than I have and I'm sure you're smart enough to have figured out or to figure out in the future what you plan to do.



My plan is shifting all entries down in a certain aspect (E.g. resolution) when the benchmark IEM has been surpassed. For instance, the day Andro becomes 4/5 because I have, say, Anni or Helios or something, is the day where all resolution ratings drop by 1 point.

But it’s a moot, since the _relative_ rating remains unchanged (all 3/5 are more or less similarly resolving).

Anyway, back to the discovery topic


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> is that composite big dd woofer and smol dd tweeter unit?
> 
> or suppose to be dual membrane dd?
> i recently come across with Driver makers who advertise it, along with titanium composite LCP somehow.


I think it depends on the setup and the material. Quite often we see the smaller dd being used as the woofer perhaps with a softer materail so I imagine keeping it smaller can yield a smaller distortion.

Dual DD means two DDs I suppose as you can see from their exposed-view diagrams of the NX7 Pro, NX7 MK3 and MK4. Imagine hvaing two identical diameter DDs within the same enclosure, I think that would sound disastrous due to uncontrolled resonance.

Not sure about composite LCP but I think they have the center dome and the outer ring made of different materials but that's not a double DD setup.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Yeah, but at some point don't you guys have to adjust your ratings to the progress of the market? If not then I don't see any way that they remain relevant. Clearly if the average IEM is better now than it was 5 years ago them 3 stars from five years ago don't mean the same thing as 3 stars today. If you don't make that adjustment at some point then you're giving yourself less and less of the scale to work with and in the end that will make your ratings much less effective IMO.
> 
> That said, you guys have probably thought about this much more than I have and I'm sure you're smart enough to have figured out or to figure out in the future what you plan to do.


In Japanese gaming, what we do for ever-inflating “Strength”, and still provide sensible relative scales to users is redenomination.(https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redenomination)

If the original scale is 4 class system
Normal
Rare
High Rare
Super Rare
Then after we released all characters/weapons/units of those rank, and got enough payback, we need to introduce inflated “new pokemon”.

We will redenominate with new class SSR
Super-Super-Rare.

Then UR. (Ultimate Rare), and so on.
You will see in recent Dragon Ball, that now they have something Super Sayian God-Blue 😂 after they exhausted all Super Saiyan from 2- 5.

Maybe we can add 6 star and above…? It will be a night mare though. Next year after your good sabbatical from hifi crack. And you will be surprised seeing
★★★★★★★★★★
★★★★★★★★★★
★★★★★★★★★★
★★★★★★★★★★
★★★★★★★★★☆
 Hyper inflation.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> In Japanese gaming, what we do for ever-inflating “Strength”, and still provide sensible relative scales to users is redenomination.(https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redenomination)
> 
> If the original scale is 4 class system
> Normal
> ...


fer **** sake, now we also have anime rank inflation in iems?


> _"hey, i'm A ranker. have some respect"
> "Dude, shut up. She is SSS ranker"_


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> Imagine hvaing two identical diameter DDs within the same enclosure, I think that would sound disastrous due to uncontrolled resonance.


JH Audio would like a word with you


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> JH Audio would like a word with you


Which one? I mean within the same concentric enclosure not the shell.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> Which one? I mean within the same concentric enclosure not the shell.


JH audio lola: 2x4.9mm DD firing in push pull configuration. I don’t like these, but they do have quite a bit if following, afaik.


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> JH audio lola: 2x4.9mm DD firing in push pull configuration. I don’t like these, but they do have quite a bit if following, afaik.


Oh intersting I saw setup like this before in a lower end IEM somewhere before. I think the magnets migth be far away enough and the two DDs are probably in antiphase. Haven't experiment with something like that myself and will never do so since I don't have the skill unless I buy myself a DLP 3D printer.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> JH audio lola: 2x4.9mm DD firing in push pull configuration. I don’t like these, but they do have quite a bit if following, afaik.


I remember AT loved this push pull config, and for much cheaper than the $1,000+ Lola.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Whatever happened to AT? I never hear about their IEM's anymore.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The heavyweights from 5-10 years back that you no longer hear about in this hobby are AT, V-Sonic, Havi, JVC, and Brainwavz. POOF.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 30, 2022)

AT has been surpassed a long time ago. The problem with Audio Technica is the very factory that would make their IEMs not only copied them but then they duplicated them and then became better at it. Audio Technica lost the game of innovation. They made some outstanding dynamic IEMs back in their best days but unfortunately those days are long gone.

Another issue with Audio Technica is they would always charge a premium for anything new they came up with that was worth listening to. That wore thin on a lot of folks that were collectors.  The Chinese IEM market has quickly surpassed anything they made in the past and are now a long forgotten force in the industry. No one cares what they make now. You dont see Audio Technica at Can Jams or trade shows.

It seems their focus is no longer making innovating high end sounding IEMs. They probably recognized that it is the Chinese market that is dominating the audio world right now and probably gave up.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> AT has been surpassed a long time ago. The problem with Audio Technica is the very factory that would make their IEMs not only copied them but then they duplicated them and then became better at it. Audio Technica lost the game of innovation. They made some outstanding dynamic IEMs back in their best days but unfortunately those days are long gone.
> 
> Another issue with Audio Technica is they would always charge a premium for anything new they came up with that was worth listening to. That wore thin on a lot of folks that were collectors.  The Chinese IEM market has quickly surpassed anything they made in the past and are now a long forgotten force in the industry. No one cares what they make now. You dont see Audio Technica at Can Jams or trade shows.
> 
> It seems their focus is no longer making innovating high end sounding IEMs. They probably recognized that it is the Chinese market that is dominating the audio world right now and probably gave up.



AT has been making hay off the vinyl revival of the last few years. Their turntables have been and continue to be competitive in their market space.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 30, 2022)

I remember the only way to get some of their best IEMs was using a 3rd party shipping agent and you had to buy from Amazon Japan for example. Those were the days. Believe it or not I still own every AT IEM I have collected in the past. I use them on occasion, but I have to admit todays IEMs are so much superior for not even fragment of the prices AT was selling their top IEMS for.

But it was special to own a well made Audio Technica IEM. Infact you guys don't know this but this very thread was based on an Audio Technica IEM I found being sold for what was at the time dirt cheap. Was and old single dynamic called the Audio Technica CKM55






Any old timers know these things? This IEM was one of the first real discoveries that started this thread.

The IEM game has come a long ways since then that is for certain.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> I remember the only way to get some of their best IEMs was using a 3rd party shipping agent and you had to buy from Amazon Japan for example. Those were the days. Believe it or not I still own every AT IEM I have collected in the past. I use them on occasion, but I have to admit todays IEMs are so much superior for not even fragment of the prices AT was selling their top IEMS for.
> 
> But it was special to own a well made Audio Technica IEM. Infact you guys don't know this but this very thread was based on an Audio Technica IEM I found being sold for what was at the time dirt cheap. Was and old single dynamic called the Audio Technica CKM55
> 
> ...


I found a pair of these at Ross and bought them for $6.99. Only pair of AT I ever found out in the wild.


----------



## baskingshark

Compared to the run-of-the-mill CHIFI spam releases every week, we have a (rarer) Korea-FI IEM:

UCOTECH IL1000

Price/driver type TBC









Even Korea-FI has to come up with an obligatory waifu.


https://www.facebook.com/ucotechoff...92S6dWEHk143gJXBUjrnPJo79JZb9TJvTLW12NQnYirsl


----------



## Penon (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,
The SHOZY B2 Christmas and New Year special edition is now on sale  

https://penonaudio.com/shozy-b2-special-edition.html


----------



## G777

saldsald said:


> The second DD should be in here:
> 
> Why is this part not opened up?


That's the magnet.


----------



## brsdrgn (Nov 30, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> I remember the only way to get some of their best IEMs was using a 3rd party shipping agent and you had to buy from Amazon Japan for example. Those were the days. Believe it or not I still own every AT IEM I have collected in the past. I use them on occasion, but I have to admit todays IEMs are so much superior for not even fragment of the prices AT was selling their top IEMS for.
> 
> But it was special to own a well made Audio Technica IEM. Infact you guys don't know this but this very thread was based on an Audio Technica IEM I found being sold for what was at the time dirt cheap. Was and old single dynamic called the Audio Technica CKM55
> 
> ...


I remember. I started my hobby with AT iems. Cks90 which was a great bass head set... My friend was using Cks55 which had more neutral tone or let's say at least less ear drum piercing bass than Cks90 had. Later I had Cks1000 and Ckm1000 before starting my journey towards Chi-Fi. I still have Ckm1000 in my collection though.

I remember that I was getting a lot of attention while using those Frankenstein looking Cks1000. Classic version was black but I had the limited edition which is red, obviously saying 'look at my crazy design!' more. They managed to pull some of my friends into Audiophile community. 

Just look at the design and you'll understand me:


----------



## Barndoor

Penon said:


> Hello everyone,
> The SHOZY B2 Christmas and New Year special edition is now on sale
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/shozy-b2-special-edition.html


Is the cable (and $130 saving) the only difference to SCB2?


----------



## gadgetgod

It's a good morning today as I welcomed my first 64audio in the family <3


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews#review-29668


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 30, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Is the cable (and $130 saving) the only difference to SCB2?


I'm about 99.999999% sure....yes.

Penon must have figured-out another cable that did what the SC4 did tone wise, it's most likely a super bright cable.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/reviews#review-28891


----------



## Penon

Barndoor said:


> Is the cable (and $130 saving) the only difference to SCB2?


Yes, only the cable is different.The special version cable is provided by shozy, which is also used on the shozy new model - T1


----------



## VHariram2

Penon said:


> Yes, only the cable is different.The special version cable is provided by shozy, which is also used on the shozy new model - T1


BLON BL03 CNT driver cough...cough.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> The order was shut down even though PayPal was used. Fraud?


I've purchased 3 sets of IEMs through them and all sales have been processed and dispatched quickly. The item is still listed at the reduced price and  adds to basket as normal. I'm not pushing "buy" just to test it. Everyone else's Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals appear to have expired on AE. Audiosense seems to have implemented their sales manually rather than use the same system as most stores.

I haven't used PayPal on AE though, it may handle differently than card


----------



## saldsald

G777 said:


> That's the magnet.


If I am not mistaken, the second DD should probably be inside here:



and to the right is the magnet of the main coil. 

Don't have the NX7 and won't get a pair to confirm myself if they have been doing false marketing.


----------



## brsdrgn

saldsald said:


> The second DD should be in here:
> 
> Why is this part not opened up?


It's where the voice coil is located.


saldsald said:


> If I am not mistaken, the second DD should probably be inside here:
> 
> and to the right is the magnet of the main coil.
> 
> Don't have the NX7 and won't get a pair to confirm myself if they have been doing false marketing.


The one you pointed out and the right one makes a whole DD so it's not that clear to me that they really use double DD. 

I'd expect sth like this :


----------



## saldsald

brsdrgn said:


> It's where the voice coil is located.
> 
> The one you pointed out and the right one makes a whole DD so it's not that clear to me that they really use double DD.
> 
> I'd expect sth like this :



Yup, that's actually what I expected but who knows since maybe these are the only few IEMs in the market with a "double DD" setup.


----------



## Surf Monkey

saldsald said:


> Yup, that's actually what I expected but who knows since maybe these are the only few IEMs in the market with a "double DD" setup.



Fan 2 and Meaoes Eagle are both double DD.


----------



## gadgetgod

Mandatory smarty DSLR pic of my latest acquisition hehe. I just love clicking such images so please bear with me. As a bonus will include some initial impressions for the pair.

Honestly, I was a little disappointed initially as I was spending a lot of my time with the Euclids and they are a step above the duo in every aspect. Coming towards the Duo, initially, the pair had a little boom in the bass, and the midrange was recessed. More recessed than what I prefer. It was nothing as I had heard it before at an audio event in my country. Only good thing I noticed was with treble being quite crisp and amazing. I was honestly planning to make a sale post. But But But, As soon as I switched the cable to Effect Audio Cadmus, everything changed and for the good.

Bass is a lot tighter now, still, I would say Euclid sounds tighter. But still has a very good slam and texture now. Midrange is also brought a little forward and vocals sound livelier and richer than what I had on the stock cable. Treble is crisp and detailed. Ah, the soundstage and dynamics are quite good(they were good on the stock cable as well). But I personally feel Cadmus gives the Duo a better definition in the lower end and midrange. All in all, I am happy with my purchase now.

Short disclaimer:-
Both the Cadmus and Duo are my own units, and so is the Tempotec V6 in the image.


----------



## FlacFan

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The heavyweights from 5-10 years back that you no longer hear about in this hobby are AT, V-Sonic, Havi, JVC, and Brainwavz. POOF.



ATH CKR9LTD: I still have that one. Two 13.2 mm DD in push pull configuration. This limited edition was f@@@n expensive. About 10-12 years ago? They still sound good today.
JVC: Didn't they release a very popular HA-FD01 and a wood variation maybe two years ago? Back in the day they used carbon nano tubes. I still have three FX something floating around...

Cheers.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> Fan 2 and Meaoes Eagle are both double DD.


Yes, I have a feeling 2DD will reinvigorate the Hybrid market!

Dunu VULKAN is too!


----------



## Sunstealer

gadgetgod said:


> Mandatory smarty DSLR pic of my latest acquisition hehe. I just love clicking such images so please bear with me. As a bonus will include some initial impressions for the pair.
> 
> Honestly, I was a little disappointed initially as I was spending a lot of my time with the Euclids and they are a step above the duo in every aspect. Coming towards the Duo, initially, the pair had a little boom in the bass, and the midrange was recessed. More recessed than what I prefer. It was nothing as I had heard it before at an audio event in my country. Only good thing I noticed was with treble being quite crisp and amazing. I was honestly planning to make a sale post. But But But, As soon as I switched the cable to Effect Audio Cadmus, everything changed and for the good.
> 
> Bass is a lot tighter now, still, I would say Euclid sounds tighter. But still has a very good slam and texture now. Midrange is also brought a little forward and vocals sound livelier and richer than what I had on the stock cable. Treble is crisp and detailed. Ah, the soundstage and dynamics are quite good(they were good on the stock cable as well). But I personally feel Cadmus gives the Duo a better definition in the lower end and midrange. All in all, I am happy with my purchase now.


64Audio Duo - $1200. EA Cadmus - $200. Playing devil's advocate - the Duo should sound pretty amazing for the money without an expensive aftermarket cable. I have heard the Cadmus and like it but if you didn't have it would you be Ok with the Duo as stock?


----------



## gadgetgod

Sunstealer said:


> 64Audio Duo - $1200. EA Cadmus - $200. Playing devil's advocate - the Duo should sound pretty amazing for the money without an expensive aftermarket cable. I have heard the Cadmus and like it but if you didn't have it would you be Ok with the Duo as stock?


I have Euclid which is a better one IMO. I would have sold the Duo. Not up to my preferences with the stock cable, but obviously like it with the Cadmus now and will keep it as a complementing and different signature to my Euclids. I have given Eros S to my Euclid as well but they were quite good on stock cable too.


----------



## gadgetgod

Here's my beautiful Euclid with Eros S cable!!


----------



## SenorChang8

Vonbuddy said:


> The order was shut down even though PayPal was used. Fraud?


Definitely not fraud. That’s Audiosense’s official store. I’ve received my AQ0 from there when I bought it in the 11/11 sales.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wu arrived!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

no concern for QC at all it seems! 
It’s exquisite.
Beauty here.
Especially the color violet, once only allowed for the Nobilities. Tangzu got a very good knowledge in making thing.
Surely she is the sole Empress of ancient Chinese dynasty.


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> no concern for QC at all it seems!
> It’s exquisite.
> Beauty here.
> Especially the color violet, once only allowed for the Nobilities. Tangzu got a very good knowledge in making thing.
> Surely she is the sole Empress of ancient Chinese dynasty.


Enjoy! One of my 2022 favorites!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 30, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Enjoy! One of my 2022 favorites!


Indeed! Thanks for recommending Wu @Redcarmoose & @Dsnuts & @baskingshark !  Wu immediately becomes my planar favorite.

-OOTB notes:
▶︎carrying pouch is HUGE and color theme is wine
Red with Gold is, well…not my taste..







▶︎Wu is a shallow fit type, the housing didn’t match with my ear so I need some bigger war tips that comes with it.
Generic Accostune AE tips styled ones.

▶︎Sound is impressive, wide diffusion, but not too U feeling.  Nice balance that Tangzu team has managed. I may explain Wu’s balance as Mid-switch flipped on Anole VX.  Almost warm-neutral with slight hints in upper mid as well as treble. Sub-bass is not overly emphasized (Not L-shape), with mid-bass having a welcoming warmth. People with 200hz sensitivity may feel it a slight “bleed” and may prefer Timeless style scooped uppper-to-mid bass, but I’m perfectly fine with this mid-bass.

▶︎Highly musically talented tuning. I can see the big boss of Tangzu spending nights and nights adjusting it, not a random attempt, the tuning has his/her philosophy. For someone tried many IEMs, this kind of tuning philosophy is not a tangible  EQ thing, it’s more higher level top-down comprehensive bird’s -eye type “sound as a whole” presentation, just like someone creates instruments. Tangzu big boss has a talent to that extent.  Now it’s getting interesting what Tangzu could’ve done with entry-level Wan’er S.G.  It’s incoming and will arrive in weeks.

2022 is a year of good tuner…Salnotes Zero and Wu is currently my favorite tune

What matters the most to me is not technicality, after all things considered for “enjoying/live with your favorite songs”.

 Surely technicality is like big engines in a car, a sportscar, hypercar, it goes as fast as you put your feet on pedal.  But once you’ve done everything you could imagine with sportscar & hypercar, you feel the suspension is way too firm to over speed bumps, and if you hit any potholes on road with high performance sports tire&suspension, it will be very unpleasant.  So I’m recently finding, cars made for “comfort & luxury “ more appealing. You don’t need huge engines for the comfort, same to IEM/headphones. But that’s a one man’s maturity in “sound” preference I think. So whenever I get tired of comfortable cars, I may move to sportscars again, having options, for cars are not easy, but for IEM, is still manageable, good point of this hobby.

Wu is a good example for that, it’s made for your comfort and pure enjoyment over technical things.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Those two, the Zero and the Wu! Some of my absolute favorites, maybe those two are even complementary? As they are so different in nature? 


AmericanSpirit said:


> Indeed! Thanks for offering Wu @Redcarmoose !  Wu immediately becomes my planar favorite.
> 
> -OOTB notes:
> ▶︎carrying pouch is HUGE and color theme is wine
> ...


----------



## G777

saldsald said:


> If I am not mistaken, the second DD should probably be inside here:
> 
> and to the right is the magnet of the main coil.
> 
> Don't have the NX7 and won't get a pair to confirm myself if they have been doing false marketing.


That's also part of the magnetic structure. It's the outer circular part you see in the teardown picture. It's a standard part in many DD designs, such as in the Aria:



It's just a single DD.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Those two, the Zero and the Wu! Some of my absolute favorites, maybe those two are even complementary? As they are so different in nature?


Yes if we disregard technical aspects, Salnotes Zero and Wu’s tuning is complementary, I’d put both S tonality, one of “sophisticatedly tuned with philosophy” type.

So far those has Maestro tuner to my personal book is
-qdc / See Audio
-DUNU
-Softears/Moondrop
-Thieaudio
-UM
-SONY
-Sennheiser
-AKG
-Westone
-Beyerdynamics
-Etymotic Research
-YAMAHA
-Ultrasone
-7Hz
-Final Audio
-SoundPeats ( hey they are not just a cheap TWS maker, their image positioning ability is one of god’s gifted)

I may add Tangzu later. Not Truthear though, they’ve got state of art tuning but that’s a “refinement” of what Moondrop/Softears/See Audio have done.


----------



## Nabillion_786

A little while since I've been here... Any successors on the Kato and oxygens in its similar price range? I'm single DD all the way now but just hoping for better drivers for my future upgrade. In the meantime I've been on the usb dac rabbit hole and have found an amazing combo with the kato's and centrance dacport hd. The most close to real life as I have ever heard but the search for my perfect sound still continues!


----------



## Dsnuts

So I just got this message from Drop this morning. NX7 MK4 is on sale on Drop for a decent $85. Not bad deal for folks interested 
https://drop.com/buy/nicehck-nx7-mk4-in-ear-earphones?defaultSelectionIds=971561


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nabillion_786 said:


> A little while since I've been here... Any successors on the Kato and oxygens in its similar price range? I'm single DD all the way now but just hoping for better drivers for my future upgrade. In the meantime I've been on the usb dac rabbit hole and have found an amazing combo with the kato's and centrance dacport hd. The most close to real life as I have ever heard but the search for my perfect sound still continues!


we have fullsize planar IEM waging in as a mid sector between BA hy/tri/quadbrids and DD(1/2/3 DD).  Have you tried any of those? It’s all $60-200 range. 

To my knowledge there aren’t any Kato beater at the price range so far. 

If your religion is absolutely single dynamic, Softears Twilight($1k) is probably a Kato’s upgrade. And you got some DUNU as a well.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Indeed! Thanks for recommending Wu @Redcarmoose & @Dsnuts & @baskingshark !  Wu immediately becomes my planar favorite.
> 
> -OOTB notes:
> ▶︎carrying pouch is HUGE and color theme is wine
> ...


Beautiful image and excellent writeup bro!! Glad that you like the Zetian Wu.


----------



## Ace Bee

Nabillion_786 said:


> A little while since I've been here... Any successors on the Kato and oxygens in its similar price range? I'm single DD all the way now but just hoping for better drivers for my future upgrade. In the meantime I've been on the usb dac rabbit hole and have found an amazing combo with the kato's and centrance dacport hd. The most close to real life as I have ever heard but the search for my perfect sound still continues!


I did not like Kato... heavn't heard Oxygen. Heard the Hana 2021 though, and while it was good, it was not particularly exceptional.

Like you, I also am a single DD connoisseur...well more like full range DD, because of some of my iems have multiple DD, while some have BCD, some have BA...but one thing is common among them, they all got a DD bass and Mids at least (except Celest Gumiho). Under the range of $200, my absolutely favourite is Hiby Lasya. It is so outstanding that barely anything can match its performance. @gadgetgod can attest to that. And if you want to go to a bit higher range, 634EARS MIROAK-S will fulfill your need perfectly.


----------



## PeacockObscura

From a pure enjoyment level the DUNU Vernus is superb I have technically better DD iems but the joy I'm getting from listening to music from the Vernus is special. I own the DUNU Falcon Pro the vernus is more refined and better in every way. Worth anyone's money if you can catch a set in the wild


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks for the reply and suggestions you lot! Yes I have tried planar (7hz timeless) and still do not find it to be like single DD even though it's sounding closer to it.

You have got me interested in the Hiby lasya but it's just the fact that it's not purely single DD. In the past I have tried many hybrids and they just sounded really unrealistic to my ears for some reason but maybe these days there getting better in that department. On top of that, it's quite a risk to take after buying it from Ali express due to hard returns and common lost packages these days. Also, my preferred signature is more male vocal specialised iems soo anything sounding very thin and recessed is an instant no go for me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the reply and suggestions you lot! Yes I have tried planar (7hz timeless) and still do not find it to be like single DD even though it's sounding closer to it.
> 
> You have got me interested in the Hiby lasya but it's just the fact that it's not purely single DD. In the past I have tried many hybrids and they just sounded really unrealistic to my ears for some reason but maybe these days there getting better in that department. On top of that, it's quite a risk to take after buying it from Ali express due to hard returns and common lost packages these days. Also, my preferred signature is more male vocal specialised iems soo anything sounding very thin and recessed is an instant no go for me.


Yes I can attest as someone saw ultimate ears back then offered “Super.Fi 5 EtraBass” as the first hybrid IEM in this industry. I was so curious and saved all my food budget for that 5EB…. Until I promised myself never-ever going to try any of BA+DD..(promises revoked obviously)

I feel it was until very recent BA+LCP DD, that made that itchy go away.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hello guys, since i love the *Penon Serial *so much, i feel the need to share it here (im kinda never making front page, so...gotta do what we gotta do!) I rarely share my review, so....follow me if you wanna be update about it. Cheers!

*Pros: *
-Bass presence, layering and fullness
-Mids presence, layering and fullness
-Natural dense timbre
-beautifuly balanced warm W shape tonality
-wide lush male and female vocal
-thick yet well articulated layering
-good enough transparency
-smooth non fatiguing
-heavy note weight and dynamic
-wide holographic soundstage
-excellent all arounder
-dark treble that doesnt lack in details and nuance
-excellent accessories
-good construction with appealing look
-great price value

*Cons:
*-not the cleanest sound
-not the sharpest resolution
-not the most extended and sparkly treble
-not for treble head





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-serial.25604/reviews#review-29662


----------



## ChrisOc

Talking about single DDs and good tuning, Tangzu Wan Er SG. The guys at Tangzu do good tuning, at £14, these earphones are highly competent, to my ears.

Declaration: These were sent to me by Tangzu.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ChrisOc said:


> Talking about single DDs and good tuning, Tangzu Wan Er SG. The guys at Tangzu do good tuning, at £14, these earphones are highly competent, to my ears.
> 
> Declaration: These were sent to me by Tangzu.


I really love them too, and call them mini Zetian since they have similar tone. now i feel i should have taken white version, look good!
today i test them fastly with KZ Starline and it seem to improve clarity-imaging-deepness while with KB07 it was warmer bassier...interesting


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 30, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Indeed! Thanks for recommending Wu @Redcarmoose & @Dsnuts & @baskingshark !  Wu immediately becomes my planar favorite.
> 
> -OOTB notes:
> ▶︎carrying pouch is HUGE and color theme is wine
> ...


Add Notes: Noticed Crin already had Salnote Zero and Wu Zetain databased. Wow great. No wonder Wu and Salnotes Zero sound so similar. Very faint little adjustments they differ each other. Salnotes with more neutral, Wu with a little spiced up tuning




Although it’s IEM and fullsize can,  with a different coupler’s measurement, after listening for Wu for half a day, I found Wu shares similar little twist that Sennheiser’s HD560S’s. 4-5.5khz few decibels of implications.



This will benefit some sense of diffusion, but for someone with 2.5khz-2.7kHz pinna gain spot, this little peak may interfere. Wu’s twist is not as hard as HD560S which I find some high-pitch female vocal’s “th” sound a bit harsh, not for Wu.

For anyone interested in what’s said on the backside of Wu Zetain’s Box. Thanks to the AI-backed German translator DeepL, it makes sensible translation from the sole Empress Wu:

Simplified Chinese: OG
君子虽殒、善名不灭。

名言：君子虽殒、善名不灭。句意：有德行和知识的人虽然死了，但美好的名誉却不会消失。 出处：唐·武则天《臣轨下·诚信》

EN :
Though a gentleman perishes, his good name does not perish.

Famous saying:
Although a gentleman perishes, his good name does not perish.

Sentence: Though a man of virtue and knowledge dies, his good name will not perish.
 Source: [Tang-Dynasty] ]Wu Zetian, "Under the Track of the Minister - Integrity


----------



## ChrisOc

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I really love them too, and call them mini Zetian since they have similar tone. now i feel i should have taken white version, look good!
> today i test them fastly with KZ Starline and it seem to improve clarity-imaging-deepness while with KB07 it was warmer bassier...interesting


As always, single-DD being fussy about which tips they are happy with. I went through quite a few and settled on Final Audio tips. 

I also think they need burn-in (for those who do not believe in burn-in, just ignore this bit....peace). 48 hours burn-in, took the veil off low volume listening, which for me is an important test for sorting out the pertenders from the earphones that deliver good quality sound.


----------



## Ace Bee

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the reply and suggestions you lot! Yes I have tried planar (7hz timeless) and still do not find it to be like single DD even though it's sounding closer to it.
> 
> You have got me interested in the Hiby lasya but it's just the fact that it's not purely single DD. In the past I have tried many hybrids and they just sounded really unrealistic to my ears for some reason but maybe these days there getting better in that department. On top of that, it's quite a risk to take after buying it from Ali express due to hard returns and common lost packages these days. Also, my preferred signature is more male vocal specialised iems soo anything sounding very thin and recessed is an instant no go for me.


There's a misunderstanding. Hiby Lasya is a purely single DD, no BA or BCD or anything. And it's by far one of the greatest single DD iem under $200 imho.

You can buy them directly from Hiby's website.


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> Fan 2 and Meaoes Eagle are both double DD.


Are 2 x DD and double DD the same thing? Asking from a position of pure ignorance. Bamboo Forest Bird "Amazing" is also 2 x DD with a nicely done cross-over, 6 mm and 8 mm but I am not sure what the DDs are made of.


----------



## gmdb

More waifu pops up on Ali. New release? Kind of a Queen of Audio vibe.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> Yup, that's actually what I expected but who knows since maybe these are the only few IEMs in the market with a "double DD" setup.


Don't forget the T2, that makes up a sizable chunk of the dual DD IEMs out in the wild!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea mate, I made an exactly same comment back then with Aria, until then
> -I wasn’t happy about the mushy sound of Aria at the beginning
> Post1: Noticed Aria uses a different filter
> Post2: Removed the filter
> ...


Following up with Aria's mushy tonality, I did look up if anyone measured other than FR, and wow RTING did!

Unfortunately, the vast majority of their measurements are for consumer products, yea because it sells a ton or so, but the measurement is very helpful. Hope they had impulse response measurement...


*Weighted Harmonic Distortion


Moondrop Aria OG 2020 (stock)*




*Moondrop Kato




7Hz Timeless





Group Delay*




*Moondrop Aria OG 2020 (stock)*











*Phase Mismatch


*








URL:https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-5/graph#30204/7966


----------



## WAON303 (Nov 30, 2022)

Xenns Mangird Tea 2 and Kato should arrive in a few days

Props to every Chinese seller for redirecting all of my orders to Colombia for some stupid reason, this adds like 2 weeks of shipping delay on average,

Then my Ali orders are shipped to Florida adding even more delays.

It's no wonder why standard ali shipping is snailmail.


----------



## helloh3adfi

WAON303 said:


> Xenns Mangird Tea 2 and Kato should arrive in a few days
> 
> Props to every Chinese seller for redirecting all of my orders to Colombia for some stupid reason, this adds like 2 weeks of shipping delay on average,


Maybe it's cheaper?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 30, 2022)

CCA CRA+
OTTB: very bass dominant but has quality driver compared old generations (EDX).

▶︎Sound like W-shape, not bad, junkie taste with quality backbone

▶︎Gold face plate is really gold, not my taste but hey it’s gold! How Gold? This Gold.







▶︎so far bass is boxy and boomy, but may change after some burn-in

▶︎good image focus

▶︎but still CRA+ can’t be good enough in technicality over LCP equipped Chu / lea. Par with Salnotes Zero, so if tuning fits your preference, it’s a good choice for $20-30 segment

▶︎This feeling is like, I had a burger that’s made with premium grade beef. Junk food with some strong taste and emphasis, but well made.

▶︎overall weight is on mid-bass & mid, treble is nicely scooped off the edgy portion. Natural? No. Good? Yea pretty good👍 At least my ear is intact and sound.

▶︎note is rich and round sounding

▶︎bass could be a bit lowered if CCA’s intention was to nerd it. Unique taste but not for everyone.

▶︎bass bleed sensitive group or basso-phobia may **** in pants

▶︎ for bassheads? Yea!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Nov 30, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hello guys, since i love the *Penon Serial *so much, i feel the need to share it here (im kinda never making front page, so...gotta do what we gotta do!) I rarely share my review, so....follow me if you wanna be update about it. Cheers!
> 
> *Pros: *
> -Bass presence, layering and fullness
> ...


The fascinating part in the response was the change from 5 days of burn-in to 7 full days of burn-in. Where I was at first no that critical of such silliness, thinking.........ahhh.......what's the use? You know most of the time the differences are incredibly small if any between 5 days and 7 days burn-in. But it was suggested to me through PM that I go the full 7 days burn-in. Amazingly enough the bass actually become slightly more fluid and the midrange and treble become more congealed and of larger stage. After 7 days there was an aura of smoothness that seemed to permeate the whole signature? The Serial are unique in the IEM world as they perform with full authority from just a phone..........still thick and full sounding, of course another source makes them better, and truthfully from a phone they only get so loud, but it's the best response from a simple phone I have got........ever. So of course if people are searching for the ultimate phone IEM, and they are drawn to warmth and thick responses, here it is. Who ever thought of putting three different technologies of DDs into one configuration? They are as unique as they look, little expressions of the IEM art for people who truly are searching for correctness. Not and ounce of BA timbre cuz the BAs were left out!


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> A little while since I've been here... Any successors on the Kato and oxygens in its similar price range? I'm single DD all the way now but just hoping for better drivers for my future upgrade. In the meantime I've been on the usb dac rabbit hole and have found an amazing combo with the kato's and centrance dacport hd. The most close to real life as I have ever heard but the search for my perfect sound still continues!





AmericanSpirit said:


> If your religion is absolutely single dynamic, Softears Twilight($1k) is probably a Kato’s upgrade. And you got some DUNU as a well.



Adding to this, I've listened to the Kato and Oxygen, but i haven't heard the Softears Twilight. 
i would suggest giving the Sennheiser IE600 a listen. That's one of the best single DD I've heard.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Redcarmoose said:


> The fascinating part in the response was the change from 5 days of burn-in to 7 full days of burn-in. Where I was at first no that critical of such silliness, thinking.........ahhh.......what's the use? You know most of the time the differences are incredibly small if any between 5 days and 7 days burn-in. But it was suggested to me through PM that I go the full 7 days burn-in. Amazingly enough the bass actually become slightly more fluid and the midrange and treble become more congealed and of larger stage. After 7 days there was an aura of smoothness that seemed to permeate the whole signature? The Serial are unique in the IEM world as they perform with full authority from just a phone..........still thick and full sounding, of course another source makes them better, and truthfully from a phone they only get so loud, but it's the best response from a simple phone I have got........ever. So of course if people are searching for the ultimate phone IEM, and they are drawn to warmth and thick responses, here it is. Who ever thought of putting three different technologies of DDs into one configuration? They are as unique as they look, little expressions of the IEM art for people who truly are searching for correctness. Not and ounce of BA timbre cuz the BAs were left out!


Right mate, funny you underline this...oups, i forgot to underline it in my review! anyway, first thing i tell myself getting these was: even if you dont believe in burn in, it would be dumb not doing so with 3DD....since it multiply by 3 benefit of the doubt...and indeed, bass begin to extract its presence way more, in a WOW way....cant rave enough about sub bass of these, this just cant be achieve with one DD, not even with Final A8000....i mean, its not as fast as A8000 but whole meaty body is extract of the sub bass line, sometime i was feeling i hallucinate the bass player in front of me, yet, when singer come in, he let its space to blossom too.
I do well to ask them to Penon, since first sample I get from them was SuperTFZ Force 1 lol...ultra bass head...very fatiguing to my ears, give me headache in fact.
Serial should become a classic, and its perfect UM 3DT bromance to have, bright bro plus warm bro

i will give them a try on my LG V30 soon cause of you


----------



## saldsald

G777 said:


> That's also part of the magnetic structure. It's the outer circular part you see in the teardown picture. It's a standard part in many DD designs, such as in the Aria:
> 
> It's just a single DD.


What I suspect is that a DD's correct name is actually "moving-coil dynamic" driver so it's not like there are two diaphargms but two moving coils and the coil(s) are probably not always drawn in the diagrams. Maybe someone should ask NiceHCK about this.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes, to tell you the truth, I was asked about phone power sound during a PM, or I would have never discovered it! 


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Right mate, funny you underline this...oups, i forgot to underline it in my review! anyway, first thing i tell myself getting these was: even if you dont believe in burn in, it would be dumb not doing so with 3DD....since it multiply by 3 benefit of the doubt...and indeed, bass begin to extract its presence way more, in a WOW way....cant rave enough about sub bass of these, this just cant be achieve with one DD, not even with Final A8000....i mean, its not as fast as A8000 but whole meaty body is extract of the sub bass line, sometime i was feeling i hallucinate the bass player in front of me, yet, when singer come in, he let its space to blossom too.
> I do well to ask them to Penon, since first sample I get from them was SuperTFZ Force 1 lol...ultra bass head...very fatiguing to my ears, give me headache in fact.
> Serial should become a classic, and its perfect UM 3DT bromance to have, bright bro plus warm bro
> 
> i will give them a try on my LG V30 soon cause of you


----------



## Jmop

Not to tease you guys or anything but I can’t get to testing this just yet, was not expecting it to get here this fast.


----------



## morndewey

Anybody out there wants to trade:
a pair of small (red) Spinfit W1 eartips for large (blue) ones,
shoot me a PM. 
I want another pair of the small ones (without buying yet another overpriced three pack).
Unused, preferably. Thanks


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> So I just got this message from Drop this morning. NX7 MK4 is on sale on Drop for a decent $85. Not bad deal for folks interested
> https://drop.com/buy/nicehck-nx7-mk4-in-ear-earphones?defaultSelectionIds=971561


Super deal. Listening to Rainbow's self titled LP with these. If you're a metalhead, it would behoove you to pick a pair up. It will make your ears happy.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the reply and suggestions you lot! Yes I have tried planar (7hz timeless) and still do not find it to be like single DD even though it's sounding closer to it.
> 
> You have got me interested in the Hiby lasya but it's just the fact that it's not purely single DD. In the past I have tried many hybrids and they just sounded really unrealistic to my ears for some reason but maybe these days there getting better in that department. On top of that, it's quite a risk to take after buying it from Ali express due to hard returns and common lost packages these days. Also, my preferred signature is more male vocal specialised iems soo anything sounding very thin and recessed is an instant no go for me.


Go on the cheap and get the ancient but absolutely excellent UE500. Single DD with superior tonality and timber along with wide stage. You have been told.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Ace Bee said:


> There's a misunderstanding. Hiby Lasya is a purely single DD, no BA or BCD or anything. And it's by far one of the greatest single DD iem under $200 imho.
> 
> You can buy them directly from Hiby's website.


And thank goodness IEM's like this don't need a battery, so you're safe with ordering from Hiby!


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 1, 2022)

PeacockObscura said:


> From a pure enjoyment level the DUNU Vernus is superb I have technically better DD iems but the joy I'm getting from listening to music from the Vernus is special. I own the DUNU Falcon Pro the vernus is more refined and better in every way. Worth anyone's money if you can catch a set in the wild


Dunu vernus is a really "nice sounding" set, it have W shape, quite fun and easy to listen however i find them a little bit too energetic, the mid is smooth, little bit too smooth and vocals is foward, not a bad thing, just not a really good choice (for me) in mid tunning, it doesn't sound harsh or sibilance, just pure fun for casual listening, it also need a big juicy dac amp to shine. I would recommend it if you like casual listening however we have so many budget iem that can even outperform this, i would not recommend this if you're asian, if you not then you good to go  not bad but just ... Not something i would really consider buying! Also i'm asian so ....
Edit: i have EQ to fix it just slightly to my liking link in my signature!


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 1, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Go on the cheap and get the ancient but absolutely excellent UE500. Single DD with superior tonality and timber along with wide stage. You have been told.



That's actually not a bad idea. If the UE500s are as good as I remember them to be, they'd still be great to own if timbre and tone are your priorities. I haven't thought about them for a while, but your post is making me want to track down a pair and see if they sound like I remember and how they stack up against some of the contemporary elite single DDs I have on the way. Thanks!


----------



## Jmop

Jmop said:


> Not to tease you guys or anything but I can’t get to testing this just yet, was not expecting it to get here this fast.


I’ll post more pics eventually but lemme tell ya, this is a very feminine red, more like rose and with some sparkle to it. Perhaps only an IEM for those secure in their masculinity, or a nice gift for the Mrs. (after giving it a test run yourself of course).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. If the UE500s are as good as I remember them to be, they'd still be great to own if timbre and tone are your priorities. I haven't thought about them for a while, but your post is making me want to track down a pair and see if they sound like I remember and how they stack up against some of the contemporary elite single DDs I have on the way. Thanks!


I owned a pair a decade ago, and they sounded ok out of my old Sony mp3 player. But I bought a pair not that long ago for the TIPS. Those UE silicones are some of the best tips available, and I ended up giving the UE500 a spin with a modern DAP, and they certainly shine from the tone and timber perspective. They aren't too bad for a slightly v shaped (what wasn't back then?) old school IEM. Decent bass. Not the most resolving, but hey, you can't win em all.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

Wu got my heart, so I posted a short wrap-up on head-gear for future referendums. Nothing technical.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-audio-zetian-wu.25979/reviews#review-29673


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I owned a pair a decade ago, and they sounded ok out of my old Sony mp3 player. But I bought a pair not that long ago for the TIPS. Those UE silicones are some of the best tips available, and I ended up giving the UE500 a spin with a modern DAP, and they certainly shine from the tone and timber perspective. They aren't too bad for a slightly v shaped (what wasn't back then?) old school IEM. Decent bass. Not the most resolving, but hey, you can't win em all.


Surprised they’re still available, any measurements? I haven’t heard them but I remember eyeing em back in the day.


----------



## G777

PeacockObscura said:


> From a pure enjoyment level the DUNU Vernus is superb I have technically better DD iems but the joy I'm getting from listening to music from the Vernus is special. I own the DUNU Falcon Pro the vernus is more refined and better in every way. Worth anyone's money if you can catch a set in the wild


Vernus is by far my favourite IEM. I like it a lot more than the much more expensive Dunu Zen Pro or Moondrop Variations.


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> And thank goodness IEM's like this don't need a battery, so you're safe with ordering from Hiby!


Don't laugh too soon. We are seeing a debut of Lithium DDs now!


----------



## gmdb

Re the DD discussion - for anyone interested in the different types of DDs, this company has just launched a store on AliE: Hueyunxin Electronics

One of the 8 mm DD units is described as having dual voice coil and double diaphragm and dual magnet in a single ABS container. 

I only came across these guys because the new store announcement appeared by chance in my facebook feed.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 1, 2022)

Not sure whether its have been posted here, apparently TinHifi Tin T4+
still googling for extra info or confirmation. 
i've heard that its coming soon from one of the reviewer, but this random image is all i have found.


----------



## Jmop

Ok I couldn’t wait, got the Cadenza in my ears. Also the color might be more orange? Idk, I don’t have natural lighting rn. Cable is more than decent and you get a nice assortment of tips. Don’t matter, threw on some SpinFits (5mm) and plugged into the R3 Pro (saber, OG). Fit works for me, not getting hot spots after an hour.

Sound. I’m getting some nice space, treble and bass extension are there, width and depth of soundstage at this price is something else. Smooth bass, punchy with good texture, bleeds a little. No sharp treble points but there is a small peak in the lower region. Timbre is fantastic, vocals are warm and well-separated. These are making me go through my music library which I take as a good sign.

Currently enjoying Silvia by Miike Snow.


----------



## Jmop

Those were single-ended impressions, but man, what balanced does to bass pressure on DDs.. Gotta love it.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Jmop said:


> Those were single-ended impressions, but man, what balanced does to bass pressure on DDs.. Gotta love it.


Give them some burn in hours as a single DD should change after 100+ hours and let us know if your impressions changed for the better or worse please.


----------



## baskingshark

Yamaha has released their flagship YH-5000SE headphones.

Costs an eye-watering $5000 USD!





Is that you Senn HD800S?

https://www.facebook.com/YamahaMusi...FSLLhFhmqvZTCqGsNHcxYJssh7Wfc4SGFEdfv2NJJRqql
https://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio_visual/headphones/yh-5000se/index.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yamaha has released their flagship YH-5000SE headphones.
> 
> Costs an eye-watering $5000 USD!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I saw that on yamaha’s thread. But meh…that $5k is as expensive as Yamaha motorcycles….

As a trivia, Yamaha started the world first “Planar” headphone, and they named it as Orthodynamic HP-1 back in 1976. I have HP-1, and couple of YH series because a very unique sounding characteristics back then when only a sizable companies had participated in Planar drivers. The design of HP-1 is still “modern” and relevant even a half a century waged in, also it’s still running and sound. I’m storing HP-1 with silca-gels to avoid moister along with Sennheiser’s world first electrostatic headphone, and for the sake of humanity, may donate to a museum when I find myself not contend enough to store these two historic archives.
Here is ref pic of HP-1, it was designed by an italian designer, Mario Bellini, you can see his signature on the headband.

Italian Design x Japanese engine could not go wrong. (Japanese design Italian engine…a nightmare)

It costed around $200 back then, with inflation adjustment, around $950 USD for today.







I hope Yamaha makes a more budget friendly one, hopefully around their offering price range of Yamaha Drums, that’s around $750 for the standard one, then I’m in!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Kiwi Ears Cadenza: beryllium coated single DD





….?  Red?  To my eye this color is 👄 Vitoria’s Secret’s Pink😅
Careful ordering Red color.
I ordered from Amazon’s linsoul store
Sound Impression will follow. On this post.

Stock ear tips (3 variations x 3 sizes) all with normal bore size, which doesn’t really match with nozzle outlet size…which means with default stock ear tips, you will have sound interference of ear tip. Wide bore ear tips may save the sound outlet uninterrupted. SpinFit W1, Softears UC, AZLA Zelastec Crystal Clear may fit for single dynamic.






Sound out of box: with stock ear tips, impressions may change after tip roll
-reminds me of Tripowin-Mele in terms of ouf of box performance and tuning
-5-6khz a bit spicy, we will see if this gets tamed over the time
-the popular warm-harman tuned one, considering Mele is around $50, $35 isn’t bad pricing with the nice shell
-hmm, right out of the box, nothing stands out, not a bad single DD, but not exceptionally good (I have same notes on Tripowin Mele even after 100 hours of burn-in, so this may not change as well).
-tuning is classy, harman U, with main weight on upper-bass, people with bass bleed may feel a bit uncomfortable

Testing bass with this modern piano d’n’b. Bass region expressions are very sensitive and fast paced, of which it will be a challenging ground for dynamic drivers


Tips Roll:
I couldn’t stand mushy sound with default ear tips, tried several and found Unique Melody’s Blue Core (extra wide bore, with bass boosting soft black thin silicones, but solid bore barrel) is a good match.

This is the right bore size for cadenza:



UM bluecore & stock cable(feels pretty premium)




Timbre now feels more natural.

_Dear Kiwi Ears:
Match your stock ear tip bore size with nozzle outlet unless you absolutely need the ear tip to timbre sound right. lack of “hifi” consciousness for stock ear tips will not leave a good impression upon box opening._

*—Sound impressions upon proper ear tips fitted:*

▶︎Harman with slight adjustments on bass floor, pretty natural and intimate

▶︎Sound stage is average
▶︎Rich & Natural timbre, acoustic instruments sounds welcoming
▶︎Good choice between Tripowin Lea once burn-in is completed, but do not expect an LCP bass speed
▶︎pretty cohesive imaging across the spectrum, no visible flaws unless using the stock ear tips

👉Moondrop Chu vs Tripowin Lea vs 7Hz Salnotes Zero vs CCA CRA+ vs Kiwi Ears Cadenza

*Technical expressions:*
Chu > Lea > Cadenza ≧ Salnotes Zero >  CRA+

*Overall tonal balance:*
Salnotes Zero > Cadenza > Chu > Lea > CRA+

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Chu > Lea > Salnotes Zero ≧ CRA+ ≧ Cadenza

*My preference: tuning x technicality*

Salnotes Zero > Chu > Lea ≧ Cadenza > CRA+

I would find myself comfortably listening with Cadenza for acoustic music, especially with duo /trio /quartet level small ensemble, due to the limitations in instrument separation, for full orchestra I wouldn’t use Cadenza unless all I needed is a macro listening or as a BGM. Cadenza is well balanced, so the tonal balance makes acoustic music to sound “right”.

 For modern electronically mixed tracks, such as this (you will need BA/EST to render its speed and artificial complexity ) This is more like sine sweep in a form of music not necessarily pleasant to hear.

with wide variety of artificial sounds, Cadenza may sound “your average single DD” , lacks speed and layering, Cadenza has pretty wide frequency range, from very sub-bass to treble (disregarding that’s distorted or not), which makes at least Cadenza a bare minimum “Pass” for modern tracks.

I would pick Chu or Lea, the higher technicality ones as an entry-level solution.

For $35, it a good gift (just don’t choose Red, it will be pink unless you want Pink), “safe” sound with No visible flaws except basso-phobia, cable feels pretty premium (at least some aluminum components). Only let down is stock ear tips that has no good compatibility with Cadenza.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 1, 2022)

G777 said:


> Vernus is by far my favourite IEM. I like it a lot more than the much more expensive Dunu Zen Pro or Moondrop Variations.



You have to wonder why the Vernus was so limited. I have a feeling it was due to just how good it was meaning in the scheme of things. You cant have a $220 IEM outdo your higher end IEMs. It was both fan service and as much as people clamored for dunu to sell the vernus, they probably knew it was competing with their more higher end IEMs.

If any of you guys got lucky to get a Vernus. You are just that. Lucky. I have yet to own a comparable dynamic IEM for the price point. I think Penons Vortex comes the closest in value at the price but Dunu should make them permanent part of their line up. But I bet they have their reasons why it was in limited quantities.


----------



## gadgetgod

T


AmericanSpirit said:


> Kiwi Ears Cadenza: beryllium coated single DD
> 
> ….?  Red?  To my eye this color is 👄 Vitoria’s Secret’s Pink😅
> Careful ordering Red color.
> ...


This looks beautiful man !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gadgetgod

r31ya said:


> Not sure whether its have been posted here, apparently TinHifi Tin T4+
> still googling for extra info or confirmation.
> i've heard that its coming soon from one of the reviewer, but this random image is all i have found.


Tin HiFi keeps switching between their designs. First they had bullet shaped ones with T2 series, then they go full ergonomic with T2 Plus and T3 Plus, now back again to Bullet shaped ones. Looks interesting though.


----------



## Jmop

@AmericanSpirit I haven’t tried those SpinFits, are they similar in feel against the ear canal to CP100 Plus?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

Jmop said:


> @AmericanSpirit I haven’t tried those SpinFits, are they similar in feel against the ear canal to CP100 Plus?


No W1 is the latest generation soft and sticky crystal silicon that doesn’t depreciate like old AZLA xelastec. CP100 Plus is the half-transparent soft silicon, same with most of SpinFit CP series except anomalies like CP500. To my knowledge, so far Softears UC, and AZLA xelastec crystal clear ( or in US they call it Xelastec 2 ) uses same material. Moondrop is still behind in base materials, their Spring Tip (SpinFit copy with wide bore) is pretty close to the latest generation soft silicone but a bit too soft to stick on ears.

W1: https://a.co/d/c7WEyYc
UC: https://a.co/d/fq8imtn
Xelastec Crystal: https://a.aliexpress.com/_msm8PBO

You know both AZLA and SpinFits are core ear tip makers and the market leaders, these new generation tip surely is a thing that will change the game. A high performance sport tires they are

The latest silicon feel better and sticks better than ones, also SpinFit mentioned that W1 is designed for the latest hybrids/tribrids.  W1’s bore is pretty big, so it does a good job moderating the hybrids’s nozzle outlet.  W1 also has the “Spiral fit” or SpinFit tech and acoustic chamber that sometimes does a tremendous job altering bass transients response.


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Kiwi Ears Cadenza: beryllium coated single DD
> 
> ….?  Red?  To my eye this color is 👄 Vitoria’s Secret’s Pink😅
> Careful ordering Red color.
> ...



It was launched right after I ordered Wan'er and I think I don't miss much. Was expecting way better technicalities. Nah. Better get Hexa/hybrid for a real tech upgrade 

By the way, Wan'er SG is such a soothing listening session. No glare at all and no BL03 annoying levels of midbass... Just the right formula. The PET diaphragm is decent. Not much microdetails, but macro resolution is fine. It also benefits of wide bore tips


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> It was launched right after I ordered Wan'er and I think I don't miss much. Was expecting way better technicalities. Nah. Better get Hexa/hybrid for a real tech upgrade
> 
> By the way, Wan'er SG is such a soothing listening session. No glare at all and no BL03 annoying levels of midbass... Just the right formula. The PET diaphragm is decent. Not much microdetails, but macro resolution is fine. It also benefits of wide bore tips


Good to hear that Wan’er is great in timbre! Looking forward to compare it with other entry level ones. 

And for real solid technicality one, yea HEXA is the solid one👍


----------



## lisiringo (Dec 3, 2022)

*AüR Audio Neon Pro (with RSV and EJ07M)*
Gear used & streaming service: Cayin RU6 on balanced output & Apple music


*edited graph info
Hello People of portable audio,

Please allow This is gonna be my first-time writing / sharing about a product I personally really like. But first a little bit disclaimer, I bought all the items with my own money and nothing for free and also, I’m one those guys who perceive 64audio U12t as just an ok iem, so you guys might question my thoughts written here but it’s ok. It is what it is. Everything is personal as everyone has different ears, so what I hear might not what you’re gonna hear.

So, I am going to share a bit about AüR Audio Neon Pro (10BA set), an iem from a small brand in Singapore with a master tuner from China.

Gonna make it short with a bit of comparison with the RSV and EJ07M (even though it has a different config) because it has similar price range and the NP is priced at $650.

Neon Pro is an all-rounder IEM that is very engaging. It has a switch to turn the bass down by 3dB and it affects the graph from sub bass all the way to 600Hz.
How is it engaging? for me personally, an iem must have an impact on the mid bass presentation such as kick drum and bass guitar and Neon Pro has it.

I start with this point because this is the thing that I found lacking the most in RSV and even more on the EJ07M. I watched HBB review on the RSV and I did confirm that for me personally it is a bit lacking/muted and I sometimes did lose some of the engagement from a song.
Song to test it out: Little Dragon – Another Lover https://youtu.be/1ZW25hXzNV4


The sub bass can go very low when it’s called to and mids, especially when we compare it with the RSV, nearly has the same presentation and sounds natural to me.
Song to test it out: Alina Baraz and Galimatias – Pretty thoughts https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrHw9BDa3OE


Treble of the NP is never fatiguing just like the RSV but it has more energy/gain that gives more sparkle but still not sibilant. This is also the 2nd point that I found lacking from the RSV that makes it a little bit less engaging.
Song to test it out: Jimmy Browm – It’s gotta be you https://youtu.be/L8UC5hTmx9s

and especially listening to this song, the NP sounds expansive (this might be the word for it) and also immersive.

Instrument separation and clarity is good on the Neon pro and it has detailed sound that makes me question what is the benefit of having EST on the EJ07M. I honestly find that NP is even more detailed than the RSV and EJ07M.

As for the soundstage, I personally still learning how to define it and differentiate one to another so I cannot say much about it.

So, all and all, Neon Pro is an IEM that I categorized as an all-rounder, very engaging and musical (the most important factor) that every time I put it on, I always find myself moving and nodding my head. #notshilling

RSV and EJ07M are not a bad IEM, certainly there are people that love them to the upmost and it's good. But having to compare the three of em, I find that the Neon Pro is better for me by identifying what is lacking on the other two.
If I only have the RSV or the EJ07M with none to compare I would just find with either one of em.

On a side note: I bought the RSV and EJ07M to learn how to understand FR and cross checking it with the sound and I must say Harman target IEM is probably not for me. There might be some exception, but for now, AüR Audio certainly know how to tune their IEM and not just follow the trend.

FR courtesy of: AKROS


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Surprised they’re still available, any measurements? I haven’t heard them but I remember eyeing em back in the day.


Not sure? Maybe Golden Ears? Do they still exist? LOL I remember they used to be the old school place to go for measurements.


----------



## gmdb

lisiringo said:


> *AüR Audio Neon Pro (with RSV and EJ07M)*
> Gear used & streaming service: Cayin RU6 on balanced output & Apple music
> 
> Hello People of portable audio,
> ...


Is the green line the Pro with the 3 db switch on? Interesting what you say about mid-bass and the bass guitar. I listen to a lot of reggae where bass guitar rhythm is so important.  I have always found that reggage sounds much more alive when IEM performs prominently in mid-bass are. Yet I often see comments about mid-bass bleeding into vocals and most of the current tuning appears to really dampen the mid range response.  I am still very much learning about how to read graphs so appreciate others wisdom in this area.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Yamaha has released their flagship YH-5000SE headphones.
> 
> Costs an eye-watering $5000 USD!
> 
> ...


And in two-three years, when there's hardly any sales, and the experiment is considered a bust, they will be sold on black friday 2025-2026 for 75% off like the AKG N5005 are nowadays.


----------



## lisiringo (Dec 1, 2022)

gmdb said:


> Is the green line the Pro with the 3 db switch on? Interesting what you say about mid-bass and the bass guitar. I listen to a lot of reggae where bass guitar rhythm is so important.  I have always found that reggage sounds much more alive when IEM performs prominently in mid-bass are. Yet I often see comments about mid-bass bleeding into vocals and most of the current tuning appears to really dampen the mid range response.  I am still very much learning about how to read graphs so appreciate others wisdom in this area.


It's a bit tricky with how we define the usage of a switch right..hahaha..
but to make it simple, let's follow your premise. With switch off, yes it follows the purple line and I gotta say, it doesl affect male vocal. It will be thicker and have more weight. If reggae is one of your playlist then, the male vocal that usually has rough vocal will be affected.
But if we switch it on, we follow the green line that means it cut down the bass by 3dB all to 600 Hz and the vocal will be just nice. The switch is certainly audible in my experience and to be open and honest about it, I like the switch on all the time but yes sometime I miss that sub bass.

That's why this is such an all-rounder for me because it can easily satisfy the crave for low and deep yet clean sub bass and with a flick of a switch can present a different sound.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for sharing! I saw that on yamaha’s thread. But meh…that $5k is as expensive as Yamaha motorcycles….
> 
> As a trivia, Yamaha started the world first “Planar” headphone, and they named it as Orthodynamic HP-1 back in 1976. I have HP-1, and couple of YH series because a very unique sounding characteristics back then when only a sizable companies had participated in Planar drivers. The design of HP-1 is still “modern” and relevant even a half a century waged in, also it’s still running and sound. I’m storing HP-1 with silca-gels to avoid moister along with Sennheiser’s world first electrostatic headphone, and for the sake of humanity, may donate to a museum when I find myself not contend enough to store these two historic archives.
> Here is ref pic of HP-1, it was designed by an italian designer, Mario Bellini, you can see his signature on the headband.
> ...


Actually I think the Wharfedale Isodynamic headphones were the first planar model, dating from 1972, predating the Yamaha by 4 years.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> Actually I think the Wharfedale Isodynamic headphones were the first planar model, dating from 1972, predating the Yamaha by 4 years.


Ah! Isodynamic, yes I totally forgot. That’s also Planar one. Great invention from UK. I recall Japan back in days was mostly good at improving existing technologies than inventing. Thanks mate!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 1, 2022)

lisiringo said:


> *AüR Audio Neon Pro (with RSV and EJ07M)*
> Gear used & streaming service: Cayin RU6 on balanced output & Apple music
> 
> Hello People of portable audio,
> ...


FR looks nice.
Hope more reviewers to try These two.

For RSV, it’s hit or miss really depending on your gain spots, if you have your pinna gain spots right at 3khz where Softears tuners have set as anchor point, their tuning to RSV is not to render out that 10BA’s power /energy/layering /textures, but to provide an ultimate quasi-realistic hearing simulator. With 5BA penta driver —only 1BA as a super tweeter (this will recude minimum harmonic distortions over 10khz where things gets complicated), 2BA for mid, 2BA for sub woofer, a bare minimum setup—Softears had done a mastery piece of low-distortion and perfectly liner phase, and state of art loudness status management gear.  If it fit with your spot, it’s one and the only gear that you could never get away. But it misses, I totally agree with that you have mentioned in the comparison.  They are different animals, one is VR simulator, another one is ultimate movie theater

Thanks to bring AuR Neon!

Just googled very few reviews. I found our fellow head fier nymz’s review and it seems it wasn’t his cup of tea
https://nymzreviews.com/2022/02/13/aur-neon-review/

I think I’ve mistaken Allure’s fr with Neon’s…. Neon’s FR looks like a bass-head IEM with V-tuned treble, you probably will have a very wide sound stage as a benefit with a sacrifice of natural tonality.

Hope they revise that FR to something like this; non-harman dark-neutral approach




If you find Neon perfectly fitting with your preference, you also may find GS Audio ST10 amusing.

US $430.00 | GS AUDIO ST10 10BA Hybrid Driver HiFi In-Ear Earphones with 0.78 2pin Detachable Cable IEMs for Audiophiles Musician OEM ODM
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0FJqky

It’s a copy of Vision Ears’s setup, full of high-end Sonion and Knowles, 10BA, bass-heavy V-shaped, I also have one of ST10.





A detailed FR chart I obtained directly from GS Audio




12db of bass floor, and whopping 20db treble boost! With 10BA high-end devices, it’s a hot dog made with premium A5 Rank Wagyu Beef and USDA Prime chateaubriand steak.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Nimweth said:


> Actually I think the Wharfedale Isodynamic headphones were the first planar model, dating from 1972, predating the Yamaha by 4 years.


You might be right if you do a google search


----------



## Nimweth

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You might be right if you do a google search


I didn't need to Google it, back in the early 70s I used to visit Hi-Fi exhibitions and after hearing the Isodynamic at a show in London one of my friends bought a pair of the Wharfedales. They sounded very good but needed a lot of power to drive them.


----------



## G777

Dsnuts said:


> You have to wonder why the Vernus was so limited. I have a feeling it was due to just how good it was meaning in the scheme of things. You cant have a $220 IEM outdo your higher end IEMs. It was both fan service and as much as people clamored for dunu to sell the vernus, they probably knew it was competing with their more higher end IEMs.
> 
> If any of you guys got lucky to get a Vernus. You are just that. Lucky. I have yet to own a comparable dynamic IEM for the price point. I think Penons Vortex comes the closest in value at the price but Dunu should make them permanent part of their line up. But I bet they have their reasons why it was in limited quantities.


There were rumblings on how the Vernus and Falcon Pro essentially share the same driver as the Softears Turii. Falcon Pro is tuned quite different from the Turii but Vernus is pretty close. I suspect they wanted to avoid conflict with Softears/Moondrop so they kept Vernus limited edition and the Falcon Pro as the standard product.


----------



## chickenmoon

G777 said:


> There were rumblings on how the Vernus and Falcon Pro essentially share the same driver as the Softears Turii. Falcon Pro is tuned quite different from the Turii but Vernus is pretty close. I suspect they wanted to avoid conflict with Softears/Moondrop so they kept Vernus limited edition and the Falcon Pro as the standard product.



I haven't heard the Vernus but I have both Turii and FP and they aren't close in performance despite them reportedly sharing "essentially" the same driver, the Zen Pro is much, much closer to the Turii in that respect.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> No W1 is the latest generation soft and sticky crystal silicon that doesn’t depreciate like old AZLA xelastec. CP100 Plus is the half-transparent soft silicon, same with most of SpinFit CP series except anomalies like CP500. To my knowledge, so far Softears UC, and AZLA xelastec crystal clear ( or in US they call it Xelastec 2 ) uses same material. Moondrop is still behind in base materials, their Spring Tip (SpinFit copy with wide bore) is pretty close to the latest generation soft silicone but a bit too soft to stick on ears.
> 
> W1: https://a.co/d/c7WEyYc
> UC: https://a.co/d/fq8imtn
> ...


Thanks for the links! And the info.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> Thanks for the links! And the info.


I may have xelastec one wrong though. The xelastec clear one (I actually ordered) didn’t say Xelastec at all😂 Anyway it looks nice and clear, I need those crystal clear silicone tips as many as possible thesedays. W1 is 80% hitter, it matches to most of my IEM. Now it’s on Wu. Better hit ratio than CP360.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> I may have xelastec one wrong though. The xelastec clear one (I actually ordered) didn’t say Xelastec at all😂 Anyway it looks nice and clear, I need those crystal clear silicone tips as many as possible thesedays. W1 is 80% hitter, it matches to most of my IEM. Now it’s on Wu. Better hit ratio than CP360.


Lol I actually had passed on xelastec cuz I didn’t wanna deal with lint magnets.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 1, 2022)

For Final Audio fans, they have a new IEM released on 23.12.22.
*The A5000:* https://final-inc.com/products/A5000-jp

Apparently it is based on the A8000 (using google translate for the above link).

$242 USD (¥32,800)
6mm DD

Sensitivity: 100dB/mw
Impedance: 18Ω

Might possibly be harder to drive due to the lowish sensitivity.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> For Final Audio fans, they have a new IEM released on 23.12.22.
> *The A5000:* https://final-inc.com/products/A5000-jp
> 
> Apparently it is based on the A8000 (using google translate for the above link).
> ...


Definitely not Apple dongle friendly   I wonder if this unit has international release.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> Definitely not Apple dongle friendly   I wonder if this unit has international release.



I am very glad you have joined the dark side of finding capable amps/sources to pair with the Final E5000! Sorry for your wallet!


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> For Final Audio fans, they have a new IEM released on 23.12.22.
> *The A5000:* https://final-inc.com/products/A5000-jp
> 
> Apparently it is based on the A8000 (using google translate for the above link).
> ...


Final should really can that design..


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> I am very glad you have joined the dark side of finding capable amps/sources to pair with the Final E5000! Sorry for your wallet!


Mate, I find sources to pair with my Andromeda   

Joke aside, strong battery-powered DAC/AMP (e.g., Topping G5) sounds good. I think they are sweet spot in price / performance for portable sources. DAP are very expensive to reach that level of sound.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Jmop said:


> Final should really can that design..


OOC, why do you say that? It seems to have been somewhat successful for them and some of their most popular IEMs share that shell design. I, personally, don't have much of a feeling either way on it which is part of what has me curious. I'm thinking you know something about that design that I don't and I'm certainly down to hear about it.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> OOC, why do you say that? It seems to have been somewhat successful for them and some of their most popular IEMs share that shell design. I, personally, don't have much of a feeling either way on it which is part of what has me curious. I'm thinking you know something about that design that I don't and I'm certainly down to hear about it.


I think it's a love hate relationship for some. I personally find A4000 to be the most stable comfortable IEM fit, but I know some have painful fit due to the sharp corners.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Definitely not Apple dongle friendly   I wonder if this unit has international release.


Final Audio mark-up in my place hurts so bad.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> I think it's a love hate relationship for some. I personally find A4000 to be the most stable comfortable IEM fit, but I know some have painful fit due to the sharp corners.



I didn't think about that because I also find the design to offer a very stable and comfortable fit, but I suppose I could see how the edges might pose a problem for some. I think the A8000s are overpriced for what they are, but I still think they're actually a very good IEM. I haven't tried the A4000s, but they certainly seem to have a loyal following. It's that apparent success that had me curious as to why he felt Final should drop the design, but your explanation would make sense.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

r31ya said:


> Final Audio mark-up in my place hurts so bad.



How big is the mark-up for you?


----------



## Jmop

JAnonymous5150 said:


> OOC, why do you say that? It seems to have been somewhat successful for them and some of their most popular IEMs share that shell design. I, personally, don't have much of a feeling either way on it which is part of what has me curious. I'm thinking you know something about that design that I don't and I'm certainly down to hear about it.


Is it? I actually never tried it, I just assume most find it uncomfortable due to the flat inside and angled corners.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Jmop said:


> Is it? I actually never tried it, I just assume most find it uncomfortable due to the flat inside and angled corners.



As @o0genesis0o and I just discussed above, it can be incredibly stable and comfy, but I could see some people having issues if the edges were causing pain. For me, and apparently for him to, and for quite a few others I know, their shell design is actually a very good fit.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Final Audio mark-up in my place hurts so bad.



Yeah, the Final Audio gear is a bit pricey outside Japan.

FWIW, I bought the entire E series of Final Audio, but all were bought 2nd hand. There are good deals to be had, as the Final Audio gear are quite frequently sold briskly on forums.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 2, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> How big is the mark-up for you?



back then i saw the dollar price for e2000 or e4000 and was about to save for it as local store points out that i might like the sound sig.
then i google the local price... yup its marked up pretty significantly.
it was along side Ikko at the time where OH1 was sold locally at OH10 price. (it went down now)
---

wait let me check again,
oh hey, its went down now.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Left a memoir of Monarch on head-gear, since nobody barely talks about her anymore. Still Monarch is an excellent IEM in some genre that doesn’t require mid-bass presence.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> back then i saw the dollar price for e2000 or e4000 and was about to save for it as local store points out that i might like the sound sig.
> then i google the local price... yup its marked up pretty significantly.
> it was along side Ikko at the time where OH1 was sold locally at OH10 price. (it went down now)
> ---
> ...


Guys, if you have a USD account, it’s still not too late to buy from Amazon Japan for any IEM related goods. The JPY/USD could still hold ¥140/$1USD, which is very very good settlement rate if you can settle in USD.


----------



## lisiringo

AmericanSpirit said:


> FR looks nice.
> Hope more reviewers to try These two.
> 
> For RSV, it’s hit or miss really depending on your gain spots, if you have your pinna gain spots right at 3khz where Softears tuners have set as anchor point, their tuning to RSV is not to render out that 10BA’s power /energy/layering /textures, but to provide an ultimate quasi-realistic hearing simulator. With 5BA penta driver —only 1BA as a super tweeter (this will recude minimum harmonic distortions over 10khz where things gets complicated), 2BA for mid, 2BA for sub woofer, a bare minimum setup—Softears had done a mastery piece of low-distortion and perfectly liner phase, and state of art loudness status management gear.  If it fit with your spot, it’s one and the only gear that you could never get away. But it misses, I totally agree with that you have mentioned in the comparison.  They are different animals, one is VR simulator, another one is ultimate movie theater
> ...


Agreed on the RSV, when talking about RSV I always say something like, for someone who just want to relax and not think about the height soundstage, layering and pin pointing which direction the 27th instrument is coming from or trying to hear details like the ants walking in the studio, RSV is just the right set. It makes you focus on enjoying your playlist and maybe something that you haven't listen to for a long time. But the NP is honestly giving me more of that feeling than the RSV.

regarding the Neon Pro, just want to clarify that Neon pro has a switch right, I borrowed akros' FR but but probably it's a bit confusing because the title on the FR. But Neon Pro with switch has 2 sound profiles which follows the purple and the green line. (while Neon, is without a switch and that only follows the purple line) sorry for the confusion.

As for nymz review, he tried the original Neon, the one without a switch. 
if it follows the purple line (with the switch off), I sort of have to agree with him to some extend. It has very capable sub bass which probably addicting for some but for me, because it affects the mids, for some songs in my library, I didn't like it as much. But with the switch on (to cut the bass by 3dB) it is perfect for me my friend. Nymz hasn't tried the Neon Pro.

Also thank you with the suggestion ST10, it looks similar to NP with the purple line. Will try to give it a listen if someone has it here. GS audio is kinda rare in my country. 

Actually this NP, RSV and EJ07M comparison is my journey understanding the hype behind harman target tuned IEM. I bought these IEM without listening to them first so understanding the FR and cross checking the sound can probably give me half of the information of what other iem on the market that I am interested in, the journey give me one important knowledge too that the diminishing return hits hard. It hits hard when we cannot actually buy and sell the iem easily. So yeah, ultimately, I trust my ears more and hopefully it helps my wallet in this journey too. lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

lisiringo said:


> Agreed on the RSV, when talking about RSV I always say something like, for someone who just want to relax and not think about the height soundstage, layering and pin pointing which direction the 27th instrument is coming from or trying to hear details like the ants walking in the studio, RSV is just the right set. It makes you focus on enjoying your playlist and maybe something that you haven't listen to for a long time. But the NP is honestly giving me more of that feeling than the RSV.
> 
> regarding the Neon Pro, just want to clarify that Neon pro has a switch right, I borrowed akros' FR but but probably it's a bit confusing because the title on the FR. But Neon Pro with switch has 2 sound profiles which follows the purple and the green line. (while Neon, is without a switch and that only follows the purple line) sorry for the confusion.
> 
> ...


I see, if Neon could be tuned to a somehow mild V, it will be interesting. I may try it out someday as a some new taste.

 Speaking about RSV. As far as your HRTF coincide with RSV, of which you probably missed, my take is that It’s not soundstage height or dimensions, RSV is a designed VR simulator, it renders what ever the original recording had captured.

If it was a binaural recording in wide open space, RSV reconstruct that sound image. RSV is designed that way, not an artificial a live house like diffusion tuned, imagine an binaural original recording took in wide open space then played back in with “artificial stage diffuse effect”, it will echoes and will make it sound “artificially” wide.  RSV doesn’t do that “artificial surrounding effect”. If original track is recorded in a small recording room, you will hear that. Scalable sense of image depth RSV is capable of. If your HRTF didn’t hit RSV’s it’s just a 5BA sounding normal good multi-BA, a very expensive one for sure…

It’s hard to find info other than FR, but if you could, there are some enthusiasts that disclose, say, impluse response, loudness status, and all other key measurements that tells more than simple FR of an IEM. You may also look Linear Phase consistency, and Harmonic Distortion graph, which will help you to understand about Imaging accuracy.

Here is a Japanese guy who record many new IEM’s measurements.

This guy’s “pay-per-view” contents contains many useful measurements.
And good part is that he releases “recording signature”—the actual copyright free tracks recording thru each of those IEM to the Neumann dummy head.  It’s very useful “nom-verbal” “non-numerical” pure-audio data that tells more that thousands of words.








 Insanely high quality right? You can find many other IEM’s recording signature, just use a neutral IEM to replay the “recording signature” then you will get at least tonality part.

Unfortunately he charges for some of the graphs, and most recently he barely became HiFiGo’s promoter & Japanese translator….but still you can find some useful review of his.

Speaking of the journey, you may want to consider a Planar IEM? It’s $60-200USD at most and it’s something trending right now.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 2, 2022)

Very first impression of NF Audio RA10 (review sample by Penon)

Unboxing experience and accessories are interesting. The egg bag for the IEM is made of a fake leather material with fuzzy lining.
The cable is very soft and light, but the ear hooks are tangly. I don’t hate it.
The ear pieces are way uglier in real life than the photos. They are just two pieces of semi glossy plastic snapping together. The photos made me think they are ceramic like Campfire dorado.
The tips attached to the ear pieces out of the box belong to the trash can. I think NF audio expects you to do so, since they include an entirely different set of tips in the box.
The ear pieces are tiny. Like IE900 tiny. As a result, they fit well and are quite comfortable. You can lie on your side with these.
The tuning feels neutral, slightly bright. No shout, no boomy vocal, not too much mid bass, not too much subbass. Treble feels lifted, but I didn’t hear noticeable peaks. Both Ed Sheeran and Bon Jovi sound right, not harsh nor sibilant (beyond what is already there in the recording). However, sometimes, I hear something uncanny with tonality. Need to verify with measurements later. Preliminary rating: 3 to 4.
Bass has decent extension and not much midbass. Skyrim theme has quite decent rumble, but not overwhelming. The “boom boom” of the drum is a bit quieter than the midrange. I guess the bass shelf peaks at lower dB than ear-gain. Bass texture is average. Not surprising, not bad. Preliminary rating: 3.
Soundstage is wide and flat. I heard a lot of left to right but not much front to back. Stage can extend beyond my ears when the music has hard pans. Center image is somewhat at the back of my head (?!). Quite strange sometimes . Not sure whether it is due to the IEM or the new dongle. Preliminary rating: 3.
Resolution: quite good detail retrieval. It digs out more details from the shouty voice of Ed Sheeran in = album more than, say, an Aria or Titan S. However, the sheer ability to distinguish similar sounds (separation) is nothing special. Still, I don’t complain. Preliminary rating: 3/5.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-mt3.26157/reviews#review-29681


----------



## RCracer777

lisiringo said:


> Also thank you with the suggestion ST10, it looks similar to NP with the purple line. Will try to give it a listen if someone has it here. GS audio is kinda rare in my country.


GS Audio is rare anywhere, they're a OEM that started to sell their (base) models some time early last year. So they are only available through their AE store. As each IEM is made to order, for a small fee they can be customized with different shells (resin only), logo's and a metal nozzle (stock on some models). But as a result it takes them a week to produce the IEM. They also come with almost no accessoires and used to come with crap cables, regardless if you spend $60 or $600. But that seems to have been adressed and they should come with better cables now.

I'm not sure if anyone on Head-Fi has the ST10 but you can always ask in the GS Audio tread.


----------



## saldsald

RCracer777 said:


> GS Audio is rare anywhere, they're a OEM that started to sell their (base) models some time early last year. So they are only available through their AE store. As each IEM is made to order, for a small fee they can be customized with different shells (resin only), logo's and a metal nozzle (stock on some models). But as a result it takes them a week to produce the IEM. They also come with almost no accessoires and used to come with crap cables, regardless if you spend $60 or $600. But that seems to have been adressed and they should come with better cables now.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone on Head-Fi has the ST10 but you can always ask in the GS Audio tread.


GS Audio and Leisurely Audio are the same com. Should also check them out.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-mt3.26157/reviews#review-29681


Wow Great TRN product links. Didn’t notice they released that much.
MT3, surely looks like Tangzu’s Li-shinmin, that’s interesting…probably same ODM they sourced.

Also the ear-tips looks premium, if the MT3 Price alone is $14.8, I may try that MT3 purely for buying some new clear and soft silicon ear tips. Maybe the Moondrop’s Spring Tips another variants the T-tips might be.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow Great TRN product links. Didn’t notice they released that much.
> MT3, surely looks like Tangzu’s Li-shinmin, that’s interesting…probably same ODM they sourced.
> 
> Also the ear-tips looks premium, if the MT3 Price alone is $14.8, I may try that MT3 purely for buying some new clear and soft silicon ear tips. Maybe the Moondrop’s Spring Tips another variants the T-tips might be.


Well, it’s true that the MT3 is inspired by the TANGZU. Even the hidden air vent on the top faceplate is the same. If medium size ear-tips fit you then your in, as they only supply a single medium pair. With the MT3 I needed larger tips, but I did use the Softears UC (ultra-clear) Silicones and they worked amazingly well. I still use the included “T” tips with deep insertion IEMs!


----------



## lushmelody

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, it’s true that the MT3 is inspired by the TANGZU. Even the hidden air vent on the top faceplate is the same. If medium size ear-tips fit you then your in, as they only supply a single medium pair. With the MT3 I needed larger tips, but I did use the Softears UC (ultra-clear) Silicones and they worked amazingly well. I still use the included “T” tips with deep insertion IEMs!


The tuning difference though... MT3 is so energetic. Just lacks a filter to tame that 5k peak. I think @RikudouGoku knows what is the best for that issue.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> The tuning difference though... MT3 is so energetic. Just lacks a filter to tame that 5k peak. I think @RikudouGoku knows what is the best for that issue.


Haha as usual for TRN, the audio-technica
V-spirit. 




Their old MT1 was like that too, KZ EDX’s one variants.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Working on my GS Audio SE12 review it's a sweet IEM but still selling over 1K


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

Westone “W” flagship W80 (8BA) a bit overpriced MRSP $1,500 arrived. I purchase at my own cost on cyber monday sale $399+tax, for my entertainment purpose.





IEM+cable+Bluetooth adapter.
Will update on sound impressions on this post later today.

Thanks to Crin, did he graphed!




It’s rare to see he values such a warm tuned IEM to his “good” tier, B-
With comment “Nicely balanced, intimate and slightly dry. Perhaps the least Westone-sounding Westone.”, Tonality C+, Tech B+. Underrated?
Yes most likely.  We will see.

How does it compared to the modern IEMs?

_*In medias res*_
*—Conclusion after tip roll: 
🅰️Drawing from 60 years of history of Westone —the last of “W” series—Flagship W80 is an overlooked solid warm-neutral beast*, not Anole VX /Monarch level tech beast, but it has great mid-range technicalities that seconds to none, I feel it almost surpasses the Tea that uses quad-sonion driver for mid. For someone with treble sensitivity and looking a solid technical and neutral chop, as far as you have done a proper ear tip replacement, W80 is my great recommendation.  Is Mid better than Blessing2, Variations, HEXA, Dusk, and Tea? Yes except Tea, absolutely, Maybe Tea could perform better for some genre, but W80’s mid is par or above with best Mid range Tea’s.

_*Again,  technicalities in detail articulation or geolocational spatial expression are some easy ones to tell*_,  it’s not too hard to tell “this IEM has wide frequency range from top to bottom.

However, when it comes to *mid-range, this will need years and years of listening unless the reviewer is musically gifted which I’m not*.  Here is a good example to tell mid-range harmonics; modern electronically mixed tracks are less mid-focused, but for acoustic tracks or sophisticated contemporary tracks —that ain’t fast foods—mid is a key matter.




If you feel W80 lacks wet voice even after Xelastec Cryatal (w/ small stem adapter fitted) ear tip replacement, try to set “Slow Roll off “ or “Short Delay Slow Roll-off” or alike on your DAP’s lowpass filter. It shall add a small notch of moisture. Or if you DAP has super slow roll off, you will get very very rich bodied voice. The faster the roll off, less moisture.

*—Why underrated? *
Because of the stock ear tips, a bare minimum pressure filled winter tire it is. W80 will sprint like F1 car when properly equipped with modern high-performance ear tips. 

*—Worth $400?*
Absolutely. One of my best purchases besides Wu Zetian, Salnotes Zero, Truthear HEXA for 2022.  If you are considering any 8BA, W80 is a solid choice. *It out performs qdc Anole VX in mid-range*. 

So why we don’t see W80 fans that often?  Well just google number of replays on classical vs modern music. Mid-range technicalities are most desired for the “art” / “minority “ sector of music.  If you are a person devoted for art, and / or musicians yourself, this will click your sense. 

Back to the story telling, W80 also comes with Mmcx Bluetooth adapter to make it wireless. It’s best sounding wireless IEM, if you plug it to FiiO’s UTW5. With Westone BT adapter it’s good enough as well.

I feel this 8BA is worth $5-600 easily competing with Moondrop’s S8 as a counter offer of Non-Harman warm neutral contender as far as you replaced the ear tips.

If you fall in love with Wu Zetain, W80 with proper ear tip is your Wu, with higher technicalities, with slightly less salt & peppers.  Emotional and Technical. 

—Softears UC is a good match to W80 as well. SpinFit W1 will open up upper mid-all the way to 16khz if you want to feel a sense of airiness and finesse 

*—Prologue *
▶︎sound impression out of box with stock ear tips:
Warm neutral sound. A wet touch one far from analytical and technical, very comfortable but it ain’t blurry! I do see textures and nuance. Nice.

▶︎cable is mmcx, and comes with mmcx bluetooth 4.2(old) adapter, at least you can hook with your dap/smartphones with AptX

▶︎Obviously it’s westone tuning, non-harsh, if not rather dark with main weight center anchored around upper-bass and I can comfortably say this is mid centric. Thus, tech-lover will find it bloated, “bass bleeding”. Not for me because I like both analytical ones and warm /dark ones. I was once-milk-fed by Westone, this tonality reminds me of warmth of maternity, nostalgia of Sennheiser HD414.

▶︎mangird tea and W80 is now my mid-king/queen. Rich in overtones, accurate harmony, makes cheap violin sound like Stradivarius

*—why W80 is overlooked except its price*
▶︎I’m 100% sure that this rather bass heavy final product is mainly from Westone’s long and narrow bore ear tips, so if you can find narrow bore ear tip substitutes, you will get less mid-bass. Or in simple English W80 comes with a Winter-Tire that you can only pumps up to 20psi, low-pressure winter type could only go slow. Once you changed the tire to of of Pirelli’s high-performance summer type ready for race tracks, W80 is like a McLaren’s F1 machine, it’s not a Rolls-Royce... If properly fit, it sprints like F1 machine.

*—About nozzle stem*
W80 uses Ety type narrow stem.  And Bass with it’s long wave-length, by nature resonates more if you have a shallower insertion, the deeper you insert, the less bass resonance.



Here is triple flange ear tips from Ety ER4S, this will reduce bass if westone users wants to tune your IEM. Hard part is that W80 is a shallow fit type, you probably will need some mods to fit or find aftermarket ear tips.



You may also use AZLA Xelastec Crystal, it comes with small stem adapters that you can apply the adapter to other ear tips as well.







▶︎with form ear tips: treble gets further attenuation, bass transient response will  have dumped, I’m not a particular fan of this dumped bass response, because to my impression it’s unnatural  and muffled. However you can also take is as softened sound, as if you are listening to the gun shots with suppressor, gentle to ears for sure.

▶︎Westone’s BA sound is more of Sonion type, so does Softears’s BA, probably it’s Sonion’s proprietary custom that they are using.

▶︎W80 not for critical listening, it a cup of nicely brewed Fortnam & Mason’s Afternoon Blend. Take it, and let music be it. Not recommendable to everyone, but I can recommend to whom desperately looking for a nicely tuned Warm IEM.

*—Tips roll with small stem adapters appied:*
-AZLA Xelastec Crystal: removes mid-bass, and will tune W80 to mid-rich neutral with a slight sub-bass boost. Very modern tuning. Technicalities surfaces. W80 has a solid technicalities, that you can expect from a 8BA. Wow. Now it supprises me W80 is not a mellow singer anymore. If you would like to see the real potential of this IEM, get AZLA Xelastec Crystal that will have 3 sets of “small stem to normal stem” adapter, then tip roll with your daily use ear tips. Or you could stay with soft touch mellow tuned one with stock ear tips.


*—TL;DR*
W80 is a musician. Not Stock Traders, or Scientists.

What sounds good on W80?
My all time favorite Pascal Roge’s Erik Satie.
20 years ago, I got this album from Virgin Record once located on Boston’s Newbury Street, the store near Berklee School of Music, where Hiromi graduated from.

It was one last piece of album left on the bookshelf for Pascal Roge, A senior gentleman and I coincidentally had hands onto the same album of one last item of Roge’s at the same timing.

_“You know Pascal Roge ‘s Satie is the best among all”,_ says gentleman, he smiled, then passed the album onto my hands.

W80 reminds me of that kindness and empathetic warm feeling when you find a very very rare goodwills that share the same taste.





Wait, so W80 is only for non-vocals? No, it’d good for other genre too.
A well known Japanese song covered by my favorite singer suis from Yorushika & A Korean singer Dazbee. It sounds full of emotional expressions with W80:




W80 with Xelastec Crystal
Compared to others
*Technical expressions:*
Variations > Dusk ≧ HEXA ≧ W80 = Tea = Timeless > Wu Zetian > Aria (mod) > Starfield

*Emotional Expressions:*
Wu Zetian > Tea ≧W80 >Variations ≧ Aria (mod >  HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Timeless > HEXA > Variations > W80 > Aria (mod) > Starfield ≧ Tea  ≧ Dusk

*My preference: tuning x technicality*
Wu Zetian > Tea  = W80 > Aria (mod ) > Variations = HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield



*W80 with Westone BT adapter*, ear tips is from one of SONY’s.  Size comparison with Wu. W80 is small as a 8BA. Incredibly small.




*Carrying pouch*: huge enough to carry all stuff.



@Etytotic @Westone
This is a business consulting advice. Please include small stem to regular stem adapters to your IEM. Let users to fit with “modern” wide bore ear tips made with better silicone. Your IEM is underperforming because of the old-fashioned 90’s ear-tips. That adapter isn’t gonna cost anything. Make your customers aware of what ear tips will do to the final product of the sound, and let them choose preferred ones.
.22LR is not effective for market of 2022..people even have .50 BMG nowaday.





IF POSSIBLE:
Have your lab computer installed with ABAQUS / CAE & FEA software to analyze acoustic of ear tips.


----------



## pevinkarker

Tanchjim Space arrived, let's test it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

pevinkarker said:


> Tanchjim Space arrived, let's test it.


Love the mech see-thru!


----------



## lushmelody

pevinkarker said:


> Tanchjim Space arrived, let's test it.


Smaller than I imagined... Would love a comparison with JCally AP10 and XDuoo Link2 Bal. Design wise is already the winner, imo. @OspreyAndy will you review it?


----------



## lisiringo

AmericanSpirit said:


> I see, if Neon could be tuned to a somehow mild V, it will be interesting. I may try it out someday as a some new taste.
> 
> Speaking about RSV. As far as your HRTF coincide with RSV, of which you probably missed, my take is that It’s not soundstage height or dimensions, RSV is a designed VR simulator, it renders what ever the original recording had captured.
> 
> ...


I think the NP graphs that I share is a bit confusing from several comment. I will share the one that HBB has and it basically the same FR from akros only difference is on the title (I haven't got akros FR from him)



so this is the graph of the neon pro with the switch.
Does the blue line considered mild V for you?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

lisiringo said:


> I think the NP graphs that I share is a bit confusing from several comment. I will share the one that HBB has and it basically the same FR from akros only difference is on the title (I haven't got akros FR from him)
> 
> so this is the graph of the neon pro with the switch.
> Does the blue line considered mild V for you?


That helps! 5db scale is easier to see, blue is considered mild-V the mid is recessed form HBB’s neutral line, I feel about the same, but the tuning looks pretty fine.


----------



## OspreyAndy

lushmelody said:


> Smaller than I imagined... Would love a comparison with JCally AP10 and XDuoo Link2 Bal. Design wise is already the winner, imo. @OspreyAndy will you review it?






Yes of course


----------



## HPLovecraft




----------



## helloh3adfi

Who is that Pokemon?! HBB, Crinacle or Zeos?


----------



## Surf Monkey

helloh3adfi said:


> Who is that Pokemon?! HBB, Crinacle or Zeos?



Too many “collaborations.” If it isn’t between makers I don’t want to hear about it. Reviewer colabs are played out.


----------



## HPLovecraft

helloh3adfi said:


> Who is that Pokemon?! HBB, Crinacle or Zeos?



Imagine if he is Sharur ahhahahahaha


----------



## Redcarmoose

helloh3adfi said:


> Who is that Pokemon?! HBB, Crinacle or Zeos?


Many of the collaborations are ignored! Anyone remember the..........

https://majorhifi.com/the-yanyin-x-hbb-mahina-has-been-released-at-linsoul/

Yep, fully forgotten and it came out in August!


----------



## HPLovecraft

Redcarmoose said:


> Many of the collaborations are ignored! Anyone remember the..........
> 
> https://majorhifi.com/the-yanyin-x-hbb-mahina-has-been-released-at-linsoul/



Maybe because the price is "important". And Yanyin is not much famous as brand, as Dunu for example. Crinacle said something about the original version (no hbb) and looks like they are overpriced.


----------



## o0genesis0o

HPLovecraft said:


>


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 2, 2022)

HPLovecraft said:


> Imagine if he is Sharur ahhahahahaha


That will finally be an IEM that is not crap


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 2, 2022)

RCracer777 said:


> GS Audio is rare anywhere, they're a OEM that started to sell their (base) models some time early last year. So they are only available through their AE store. As each IEM is made to order, for a small fee they can be customized with different shells (resin only), logo's and a metal nozzle (stock on some models). But as a result it takes them a week to produce the IEM. They also come with almost no accessoires and used to come with crap cables, regardless if you spend $60 or $600. But that seems to have been adressed and they should come with better cables now.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone on Head-Fi has the ST10 but you can always ask in the GS Audio tread.


i have ST10 and GT12. GT12 is balanced than ST10 but technicalities are meh. Hot mess with tons of distorted drivers jammed together 12BA.
ST10 Is VE’s copy, but they V-tuned it too much. That makes ST10 hard to recommend except to someone got bored of normal and delightful tunes like myself. The potential of ST10 is very high and oh yea for BASS. It will knock your ear drums. 
if you crin to rate ST10 he will surely give it a F- for tonality and D for tech. But it’s something, a one trick pony that provides one and the only experience.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2022)

HPLovecraft said:


> Maybe because the price is "important". And Yanyin is not much famous as brand, as Dunu for example. Crinacle said something about the original version (no hbb) and looks like they are overpriced.


Totally agree! Where price is always a factor, but results matter too, even if they are proven or not.  The DUNU SA6 ULTRA sold-out in a day or two! It was a rare commodity! Still I have no idea as to why they would limit production to put a cap on sales? It seems they could have sold at least 2X as many ULTRAs by now? 

Maybe there is no way of estimating the popularity? Like movie houses which have a blockbuster movie that sells all the tickets!

Sold out! Due to demand! Yet if they were smart they would have a second showing right next door for overflow!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My Tangzu Waner SG Review is now up and its my new tonal balance and naturalness ultra budget benchmark, like a mini Zetian Wu but with less performant techicalities....yet at 20$ these arent disastrous in that regard at all. It include comparisons against Moondrop Chu, Tangzu Shimin Li and Tanchjim Tanya, the latter being closer to tonal balance of Waner.
Tonality crush is very subjective, yet, when its great for all arounder its a blessing too.

THE PLUS
-Well balanced smooth neutral signature
-full bodied bass and mids
-warm chunky bass
-wide soundstage
-decent layering
-great male and female vocal presence and body
-natural tone and timbre
-Supreme all arounder
-Great packaging
-Great sound value

THE MINUS:
-upper treble roll off
-lack of treble sparkle, snap and air
-average resolution
-not cleanest sound
-not best bass separation


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 2, 2022)

I remember this time last year, it was Seeaudio x Crinacle. The hype was real. People (or at least Reddit people) refresh the Seeaudio page daily and speculate on the mysterious product. I can’t recall any collab reaching that level again. It was exciting time, for sure. (Or maybe I was simply new and easily excited )


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> I remember this time last year, it was Seeaudio x Crinacle. The hype was real. People (or at least Reddit people) refresh the Seeaudio page daily and speculate on the mysterious product. I can’t recall any collab reaching that level again. It was exciting time, for sure. (Or maybe I was simply new and excited )


The only "collab", I would consider would be of Crinnacle. ZEX pro was a good effort, very sad to see him bowing to the "crowd" about drivers that were perfectly in place and well tuned by him, given obvious limitations. Dioko is a good reference.
Zeos - I am not much aware of (I do not watch youtube much).
HBB was banned here for a very good reason, and I am not touching anything of him by any means.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 2, 2022)

KZ PR1 Pro review from HiFri, the man behind QoA Gimlet



I was eagerly waiting for this review hoping to see him dissect it like he did with PR1 Hifi and compare the two innards
But apparently he like it so much, he won't dissect it.
He said, "_maybe i'll open the faceplate later but that is as far is i go_."


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> The only "collab", I would consider would be of Crinnacle. ZEX pro was a good effort, very sad to see him bowing to the "crowd" about drivers that were perfectly in place and well tuned by him, given obvious limitations. Dioko is a good reference.
> Zeos - I am not much aware of (I do not watch youtube much).
> HBB was banned here for a very good reason, and I am not touching anything of him by any means.


Technically Helios and Triton are “collab” between Toranku & friends (Subtonic) with Symphonium   If we just judge by graph and reviews, those must be the most achieving collabs next to the Dusk.

Anyhow, Chi-Fi manufacturers, or at least the emerging ones, seem to master the “well-tuned” game fast. I don’t think they need reviewers teach them how to tune their stuffs.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 2, 2022)

Let’s see (for example) Dunu and Shouer do a collab’. Something like that would be genuinely interesting.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> The only "collab", I would consider would be of Crinnacle. ZEX pro was a good effort, very sad to see him bowing to the "crowd" about drivers that were perfectly in place and well tuned by him, given obvious limitations. Dioko is a good reference.
> Zeos - I am not much aware of (I do not watch youtube much).
> HBB was banned here for a very good reason, and I am not touching anything of him by any means.


Dioko sucked, I agree! A good value, ahh no! Goes only right above the KZ PR1 HIFI on my list, far from the top? Even the little Kinera Celest Gumiho was/is better!

Normally though.....


----------



## r31ya

PhonoPhi said:


> The only "collab", I would consider would be of Crinnacle. ZEX pro was a good effort, very sad to see him bowing to the "crowd" about drivers that were perfectly in place and well tuned by him, given obvious limitations. Dioko is a good reference.
> Zeos - I am not much aware of (I do not watch youtube much).
> HBB was banned here for a very good reason, and I am not touching anything of him by any means.


Not to disparage, But HBB have somewhat pretty mainstream taste of "Good amount of bass, warm mids, polite treble"
that basically what most mainstream iem product aim for but he did it with slightly more details and balance.
which possibly why it resonate pretty well with more mainstream masses.
and he is pretty aggressive on promoting himself which combined with widely accepted sound sig targe, went on to create lots of collab.
---


Redcarmoose said:


> Dioko sucked, I agree! A good value, ahh no! Goes only right above the KZ PR1 HIFI on my list, far from the top? Even the little Kinera Celest Gumiho was/is better!
> 
> Normally though.....



Dioko is also a good case not quite mainstream tuning that there to showcase planar capability.
I warn people the bass-lite status of Dioko to people asking whether to take Dioko or other iems.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 2, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Not to disparage, But HBB have somewhat pretty mainstream taste of "Good amount of bass, warm mids, polite treble"
> that basically what most mainstream iem product aim for but he did it with slightly more details and balance.
> which possibly why it resonate pretty well with more mainstream masses.
> and he is pretty aggressive on promoting himself which combined with widely accepted sound sig targe, went on to create lots of collab.
> ...


Oh, right, that there could be a sector of the community that dials into the neutral bass its got! Cheers!

Still I grasp and don’t find note-weight or musicality there in Dioko Village?


----------



## r31ya (Dec 2, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Oh, right, that there could be a sector of the community that dials into the neutral bass its got! Cheers!
> 
> Still I grasp and don’t find note-weight or musicality there in Dioko Village?


As most of the time, i bought sub $30 iems and i often give them away when i got new one to family and friends.
Spreading the hobby a bit, replacing those sub $5 no brand iems they often use
One thing i heard multiple time when i hand over more balanced iem, is "where is the bass/its a bit lacking in bass".

Thanks to bass marketing from things like Extra-Bass line, some equate bass quantity with sound quality


----------



## WAON303 (Dec 2, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Who is that Pokemon?! HBB, Crinacle or Zeos?


Is it HBB? The bass lover?
Crinacle the anti-warm supremacist?
Or Zeos the shill master? #Comissionsearned


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> I remember this time last year, it was Seeaudio x Crinacle. The hype was real. People (or at least Reddit people) refresh the Seeaudio page daily and speculate on the mysterious product. I can’t recall any collab reaching that level again. It was exciting time, for sure. (Or maybe I was simply new and easily excited )


It's funny because the hype died in a month or so.

Now all I see is people trying to sell their Seeaudio Midnights with not much luck


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> Dioko sucked, I agree!



Dioko doesn’t suck. It’s highly technical and isn’t boosted in the treble or bass. It’s quite “flat” compared to your run of the mill Harmon clone.


----------



## gmdb (Dec 2, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Westone “W” flagship W80 (8BA) a bit overpriced MRSP $1,500 arrived. I purchase at my own cost on cyber monday sale $399+tax, for my entertainment purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was great. I feel like I know a lot about this IEM now especially as one of the important not quite "legacy" designs. But I have to ask, given the graph: does the mid-bass bleed into the vocals at all?


----------



## gmdb

r31ya said:


> As most of the time, i bought sub $30 iems and i often give them away when i got new one to family and friends.
> Spreading the hobby a bit, replacing those sub $5 no brand iems they often use
> One thing i heard multiple time when i hand over more balanced iem, is "where is the bass/its a bit lacking in bass".
> 
> Thanks to bass marketing from things like XB line, some equate bass quantity with sound quality


Yes, very important point. This happens all the time in the large speaker box world too.  People say "Where is the bass gone? It is not booming." Yes, because now it has precision and you can hear the complexity of the bass notes and the deep notes have a more visceral impact. "Nah, I like boomy.  Boomy better." Doof, doof, doof.


----------



## gmdb

saldsald said:


> GS Audio and Leisurely Audio are the same com. Should also check them out.


This always gets confusing doesn't it? Do GS Audio supply Leisurely Audio with IEMs or are they the same company with different trading names.  Or is there some other company that runs the factory that supplies GS Audio and Leisurely?  It hurts the head sometime to keep track of how these Chinese companies are related let alone the sheer number of IEMs they release.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> This was great. I feel like I know a lot about this IEM now especially as one the the important not quite "legacy" designs. But I have to ask, given the graph: does the mid-bass bleed into the vocals at all?


I think Warmth and mid-bass bleed is pretty much same concept, someone’s warmth may be someone’s bass bleed. For more of this : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-signature-series-tribrid-iems.936212/post-16315031

For that, with stock ear tips, of which I believe Crin tested with, does great amount of mid bass bleed. And a bit too warm for 80% of the audiences I assume. I‘ve lived with that Weatone’s bleed/warmth, so I was fine with that, well not ST10 level of “omg you BASS”. It is fully understandable “mid-bass hater” Crin ranked Tonality to C. 

What I did was to remove that stock ear tip with something modern, reduce basa floor to Wu Zetain’s slightly warm level, and increased upper-mid and upper. Because that’s what W80 is capable of. So re-matched eartip version of W80 is more of non-harman neutral with bit of mid-bass elevation.

If you feel Wu/Wan’er SG’s bass floor too high, W80 will have the similar curve.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> This always gets confusing doesn't it? Do GS Audio supply Leisurely Audio with IEMs or are they the same company with different trading names.  Or is there some other company that runs the factory that supplies GS Audio and Leisurely?  It hurts the head sometime to keep track of how these Chinese companies are related let alone the sheer number of IEMs they release.


In my understanding, yes. Leisurely Audio orders customized version of GS audio’s OEM product, I thought Fearless Audio as well.


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> Dioko doesn’t suck. It’s highly technical and isn’t boosted in the treble or bass. It’s quite “flat” compared to your run of the mill Harmon clone.


The measurements tell me that they won’t be perceived as super sharp since the mid-treble peak is balanced by an upper treble peak, neither being very narrow.


----------



## Jmop

I can get down with either ruler flat bass with good extension or warmer bass with minimal bleed and rolls off a bit before 20hz.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 2, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Dioko doesn’t suck. It’s highly technical and isn’t boosted in the treble or bass. It’s quite “flat” compared to your run of the mill Harmon clone.



I'm gonna have to register a hard disagree on this one. The Diokos are pretty terrible, IMO. The note weight is probably the most bothersome thing to me because nothing has authority or even clean/clear definition and that undermines many tracks from the start. There are other issues as well. As with all things in audio, it just a "to each their own" situation.

I will say that when the Diokos came out they were the cheapest planar option so I commended them for lowering the cost of planar IEMs. Given their technical performance, I have always thought that they might be a good pick for those down to EQ and save a few bucks, but I resold mine after owning them for four days lol! 😂 I got offered what I paid for them and saw no reason to pass on that.


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I'm gonna have to register a hard disagree on this one. The Diokos are pretty terrible, IMO. The note weight is probably the most bothersome thing to me because nothing has authority or even clean/clear definition and that undermines many tracks from the start. There are other issues as well. As with all things in audio, it just a "to each their own" situation.
> 
> I will say that when the Diokos came out they were the cheapest planar option so I commended them for lowering the cost of planar IEMs. Given their technical performance, I have always thought that they might be a good pick for those down to EQ and save a few bucks, but I reaold mine after owning them for four days lol! 😂 I got offered what I paid for them and saw no reason to pass on that.



“Suck” is a strong word.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> I think Warmth and mid-bass bleed is pretty much same concept, someone’s warmth may be someone’s bass bleed. For more of this : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-signature-series-tribrid-iems.936212/post-16315031
> 
> For that, with stock ear tips, of which I believe Crin tested with, does great amount of mid bass bleed. And a bit too warm for 80% of the audiences I assume. I‘ve lived with that Weatone’s bleed/warmth, so I was fine with that, well not ST10 level of “omg you BASS”. It is fully understandable “mid-bass hater” Crin ranked Tonality to C.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> As most of the time, i bought sub $30 iems and i often give them away when i got new one to family and friends.
> Spreading the hobby a bit, replacing those sub $5 no brand iems the often use
> One thing i heard multiple time when i hand over more balanced iem, is "where is the bass/its a bit lacking in bass".
> 
> Thanks to bass marketing from things like XB line, some equate bass quantity with sound quality


Same here, seeing someone's face light up, when they hear something better than they're used to, is well worth $20!

Although on occasion I wonder, if I look like someone hanging around a van full of homemade pharmaceuticals...
Saying "Would you like a sweetie?"


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> Many of the collaborations are ignored! Anyone remember the..........
> 
> https://majorhifi.com/the-yanyin-x-hbb-mahina-has-been-released-at-linsoul/
> 
> Yep, fully forgotten and it came out in August!


Mahina got ignored exactly for the reason I said it would be ignored. PRICE. I said this and you can look it up when they announced the price, and it turned out to be prophetic. $600 for an off-brand isn't going to sell, regardless of collab.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Mahina got ignored exactly for the reason I said it would be ignored. PRICE. I said this and you can look it up when they announced the price, and it turned out to be prophetic. $600 for an off-brand isn't going to sell, regardless of collab.


Yea…
Sonion EST ($30) x 2
Knowles ($5) x 4
Bio something DD ($5) x 1
+ extra raw material ($10) for shells & resin & accessories
+ man hour in China  (2mhr) $20
 Overhead cost $50
= $165 vs $600
Did HBB get 30% of sales price? Nah… royalty of his would be 5-15%.
Also, as international tax expert, royalty payment from China to US is very very very high hurdle to pass. 
You will need to involve IRS and Chinese counterparts to sit on table for the discussion, which will take years of negotiation.

PRC gov won’t let some small companies to simply sending money outside. So it will be a one lump-sum payment in a form of advisory commission. 


$400+ profit too ambitious for Yanyin.

If they were the early bird in EST wave, maybe. But now…it’s been more than 2 years. Too late.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea…
> Sonion EST ($30) x 2
> Knowles ($5) x 4
> Bio something DD ($5) x 1
> ...



Just FYI, HBB lives in Japan. Not that it changes what your saying.


----------



## emdeevee

Friday afternoon, time to roll some new tips!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea…
> Sonion EST ($30) x 2
> Knowles ($5) x 4
> Bio something DD ($5) x 1
> ...


Oh I know how that is! I'm guilty as charged! I was an early bird adopter of the EST and coughed up $600 for an IEM that turned out to be not to my liking. Actually, the last two times I've gone "stupid" and bought some IEM over the $600 barrier (The Mofasest Trio and the Dita Truth), I was sadly disappointed. I should have bought the Dunu Zen Pro.


----------



## Surf Monkey

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Just FYI, HBB lives in Japan. Not that it changes what your saying.



Then why isn’t he JBB?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Surf Monkey said:


> Then why isn’t he JBB?



LOL 😂 well, he is American and from Hawaii, but he lives in Japan. Beyond that, you'll have to go on over to HifiGuides and ask him yourself.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Then why isn’t he JBB?


Really!? Not Hawaii?? Wow.

Yea even he has full year Japanese residency, he won’t get constant kick-backs from Yanyin.

My guesstimate is primary agreement was based on a sale of 200 units, with HBB’s 8.3% commission on each, $50 of $600. A $5k advisory fee & rest of $5k for tax, paid for him as “promotion advisory” ish payment.

😂Surely he need to rebrand as JBB.
Strangely enough, His room totally didn’t looked like the ones in Japan though. I can tell from the design of window/doors. It looked very American to my eye. Maybe that’s one of his old youtube videos back then. I haven’t watched any recent ones


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Really!? Not Hawaii?? Wow.
> 
> Yea even he has full year Japanese residency, he won’t get constant kick-backs from Yanyin.
> 
> ...



I’m not really taking him to task for the name.

Seems like he’s got a decent racket since these “collaborations” seem to amount more to “can we put your name on our product” than any actual technical tinkering.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m not really taking him to task for the name.
> 
> Seems like he’s got a decent racket since these “collaborations” seem to amount more to “can we put your name on our product” than any actual technical tinkering.


Of course that's how it works. He tells the tuners (drop the sub bass, bring up the mid bass and warm those mids, and bring down the treble). Collab done.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> There's a new Planar + BA hybrid released.
> 
> SeekReal Dawn
> 
> ...


Some review of this with FR
https://blog.ear-phone-review.com/entry/SeekReal_Dawn


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Some review of this with FR
> https://blog.ear-phone-review.com/entry/SeekReal_Dawn


Followed up by virtual waifu review (the actual editor of this youtube channel, from circumstantial evidences, is an IEM store’s manager, so that he has very quick access to some latest gadgets)


It’s in Japanese, but to summarize the point.
“It’s a typical cold-sounding Chifi-V”

I asked the channel owner to release his video with English subtitles so that he would get more views. He’s got 1,184 videos of mainly IEM reviews…that’s insane amount of reviews from a single IEM shop manager.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 3, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea…
> Sonion EST ($30) x 2
> Knowles ($5) x 4
> Bio something DD ($5) x 1
> ...


I forgot which set, but for one of his set, HBB basically given $5 per iem sold.  Mele i think. 
If its mele, a $50 iem, it would be 10% like you said


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> I forgot which set, but for one of his set, HBB basically given $5 per iem sold.  Mele i think.
> If its mele, a $50 iem, it would be 10% like you said


Yea makes sense. $59 I recall when I ordered. $5/59 goes to 8.4%. Fair rate and within arm’s length of marketing advisory fees.


----------



## saldsald

gmdb said:


> This always gets confusing doesn't it? Do GS Audio supply Leisurely Audio with IEMs or are they the same company with different trading names.  Or is there some other company that runs the factory that supplies GS Audio and Leisurely?  It hurts the head sometime to keep track of how these Chinese companies are related let alone the sheer number of IEMs they release.


I think Leisurely Audio is actually a their store on Taobao initially with mostly higher end stuffs. GS Audio is more aimed for the Western market with mid-fi stuffs.


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> I think Warmth and mid-bass bleed is pretty much same concept, someone’s warmth may be someone’s bass bleed. For more of this : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-signature-series-tribrid-iems.936212/post-16315031
> 
> For that, with stock ear tips, of which I believe Crin tested with, does great amount of mid bass bleed. And a bit too warm for 80% of the audiences I assume. I‘ve lived with that Weatone’s bleed/warmth, so I was fine with that, well not ST10 level of “omg you BASS”. It is fully understandable “mid-bass hater” Crin ranked Tonality to C.
> 
> ...


I thought bass bleed was something that occurs when there's too much mid bass / lower mids, making male vocals sound too "gooey" / female vocals lose clarity.

I remember Timmy from Gizaudio called the Softears Twilight's mid bass emphasis warmth but not bleedy if that makes any sense.

How much can you push mid-bass before you can call it bass bleed? I'm guessing no more than 4 dB from neutral, that's a wild guess on my part.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Yea


WAON303 said:


> I thought bass bleed was something that occurs when there's too much mid bass / lower mids, making male vocals sound too "gooey" / female vocals lose clarity.
> 
> I remember Timmy from Gizaudio called the Softears Twilight's mid bass emphasis warmth but not bleedy if that makes any sense.
> 
> How much can you push mid-bass before you can call it bass bleed? I'm guessing no more than 4 dB from neutral, that's a wild guess on my part.


It’s too wildly used by vast majority of the community, so my guess with bass bleed is hard to set a definitive point, to me it’s 200Hz. Where we starts to call bass | mid.

But yes for the decibel sensitivity, my guess is less than 5db from each own neutral curve would trigger the itch. Not that it’s academically studied of course.

Also no only elevations, but type of transient response would also a part of the bass sensitivities.  Sound wave’s total “body” from the attack/decay, the thiner, quicker attack/decay, the less itch it will case.

Perceived bass quantity even with the same dB on FR chart will differ by those transient response body size (integral area of the waveform). As well as transducer’s type, dynamic (CNT/LCP/DLC/BioPU/ elastic metal/ BA) will also gives a different impression on perceived bass quantities.


----------



## Leonarfd

Bass bleed happens more easy in 1 dynamic driver IEMs when its boosted, more easy that Hybrid IEMs can get away with more elevated bass. But ofc this depends on the crossover and design. I rather have a little bleed with some elevated mid bass than a dead neutral sound.


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.

I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.



I'm listening to TGXear serratus to finish the review


----------



## Jmop

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.


Got the Cadenza burning in, not in my ears. I know I’m terrible.


----------



## Jmop

Are there any music appreciation threads that get posts regularly? I always enjoy sharing music and checking out what people are into.


----------



## gadgetgod

Jmop said:


> Are there any music appreciation threads that get posts regularly? I always enjoy sharing music and checking out what people are into.


There's a What Are You Listening to Thread, many people are regularly active there.


----------



## gadgetgod

Jmop said:


> Got the Cadenza burning in, not in my ears. I know I’m terrible.


Man i want to know more about Cadenza. I was actually quite interested in the Orchestra too, but way out of my budget when it came out.


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> I'm listening to TGXear serratus to finish the review


Which one is this bro??


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Which one is this bro??


You don't know Serratus? The darling of flathead earbuds community, built by our fellow head-fier tgx78? 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tgxear-serratus.25974/reviews


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 3, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.


Walkman  WM1Z, MrWalkman’s firmware, Totem cable, Totem Adapter cable, TRN BAX IEMs, wide-bore low-profile silicone.

One of the lowest cost ESTs.....totally love these!




https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-bax?variant=42526240440537

$312.88


----------



## Jmop

gadgetgod said:


> Man i want to know more about Cadenza. I was actually quite interested in the Orchestra too, but way out of my budget when it came out.


The custom-esc design is a big miss for me, while the Cadenza has a very agreeable fit. I don’t have much to add yet it terms of sound but you really can’t go wrong with this pick up for the price.


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> You don't know Serratus? The darling of flathead earbuds community, built by our fellow head-fier tgx78?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tgxear-serratus.25974/reviews


 Man got out of earbuds a long time back. After using IEMs for so long, I can't connect much with them. Even today I have a unit of Rose Technics Martini with me, but don't listen to it much. Earlier, I was a craver for buds(my favorite were from Moonbuds, the Super Nightingale). Will look at these


----------



## Jmop

Honestly, I could live with the Cadenza in balanced mode, for now, but we’ll see what the Gimlet and Allure have in store for me. I should have tried the BL03 in balanced before sending it off. Anyone do that?


----------



## gmdb

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.


Anis AS10 with CX31993 dongle: reggae on Bandcamp.  The Anis IEM is not just a pretty faceplate - I keep coming back to it all the time - and the dongle is remar

kable value for money.
​


----------



## Carpet

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.


Okay I had a varied day. Started off with Audiosense AQ0 through BTR3K. Then CCA PLA13 through Hiby FD3. Onto Aria through microBTR. Then DT600 through BTR3K then Hiby FD3.

Does that make me a slut? My SR25 is asking where I've been, and do I still love her?
I can't find some of my other IEMs either, I think they are actively avoiding me. They don't return calls or texts!


----------



## Leonarfd

Jmop said:


> Honestly, I could live with the Cadenza in balanced mode, for now, but we’ll see what the Gimlet and Allure have in store for me. I should have tried the BL03 in balanced before sending it off. Anyone do that?


If the balanced and unbalanced in a amp is equally designed, I can not really hear any difference if the headphone or IEM is run balanced. Cma400i I have actually sound better not going balanced🤔

My dap is clearly best balanced, while my desktop amp is as good single ended as balanced.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Leonarfd said:


> If the balanced and unbalanced in a amp is equally designed, I can not really hear any difference if the headphone or IEM is run balanced. Cma400i I have actually sound better not going balanced🤔
> 
> My dap is clearly best balanced, while my desktop amp is as good single ended as balanced.



Same with Topping G5. The balanced connector is only for convenient, so both balanced and single ended sound exactly the same.

Something like my AP80 Pro X sound better balanced, though. I guess it truly depends. For portable sources, balanced should be the way to squeeze the most performance out of them.


----------



## Jmop

Leonarfd said:


> If the balanced and unbalanced in a amp is equally designed, I can not really hear any difference if the headphone or IEM is run balanced. Cma400i I have actually sound better not going balanced🤔
> 
> My dap is clearly best balanced, while my desktop amp is as good single ended as balanced.


Good to note, I agree, some sources hardly show much difference between their balanced and unbalanced outputs.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 3, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Dioko sucked, I agree! A good value, ahh no! Goes only right above the KZ PR1 HIFI on my list, far from the top? Even the little Kinera Celest Gumiho was/is better!
> 
> Normally though.....


If one overlistens to Penon cables and other incessant promotions making them fall in love too many times a day (promiscously?), then, perhaps, a logical opinion given such circumstances...

Dioko is great, despite almost silly appearance and clumsy fit; it is about vision and integrity .


Jmop said:


> Good to note, I agree, some sources hardly show much difference between their balanced and unbalanced outputs.


Balanced outputs have an advantage of being able to use two independent DACs and amps and either to deliver twice more power, e.g. providing twice the voltage, or offerimg better noise/stability (ACG mode).

If balanced and non-balanced sound the same, as in Muse HiFi M3, for instance, then it is just a balanced socket connected to a non-balanced circuit, some decoy in a sense.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> If one overlistens to Penon cables and other incessant promotions making them fall in love too many times a day (promiscously?), then, perhaps, a logical opinion given such circumstances...
> 
> Dioko is great, despite almost silly appearance and clumsy fit; it is about vision and integrity .
> 
> ...


Any clue how Shanling boost mode works? They use 2 DAC at the same time for single-ended jack to boost the max output from around 70 to 120mW@32ohm.


----------



## gadgetgod

Carpet said:


> Okay I had a varied day. Started off with Audiosense AQ0 through BTR3K. Then CCA PLA13 through Hiby FD3. Onto Aria through microBTR. Then DT600 through BTR3K then Hiby FD3.
> 
> Does that make me a slut? My SR25 is asking where I've been, and do I still love her?
> I can't find some of my other IEMs either, I think they are actively avoiding me. They don't return calls or texts!


I am still confused, i want to listen to 64Audio Duo and Audeze Euclid at the same time haha. Till now I am on Euclid, feels like I want to listen to the Duo, but then Euclid doesn't let me put it down :/


----------



## r31ya

HiFri dissect tinhifi pizzabutt


----------



## Leonarfd

Shozy Form 1.1, not actually a new model. Got it cheap during the sale, for 40$(actually to get free express shipping). 
Fun sounding IEM for techno and other bass heavy genres, probably a lot of other IEMs with better technicalities since the market is moving so fast. But I like it, looks good and fits really well in the ear. Reminds me of an improved Blon 03, with better details while still being less fatiguing. Just a fun sound, perhaps a very good one for workouts because of the meaty low end and small form factor.


----------



## RCracer777 (Dec 3, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> i have ST10 and GT12. GT12 is balanced than ST10 but technicalities are meh. Hot mess with tons of distorted drivers jammed together 12BA.


I can't disagree with you there, the GT12 does sound like a congested mess in the mids at times. I've changed the cable, use different tips and a little bit of EQ to alleviate it a bit but it still isn't great. It's the worst €100+ IEM I own, but as it still is better than quite a few €100 IEMs and is one of the more detailed sets in my collection so I still listen to them form time to time. It does occupy the lower quality product range compared to the ST10 so I doesn't surprise me it worse than it.



AmericanSpirit said:


> Sonion EST ($30) x 2
> Knowles ($5) x 4
> Bio something DD ($5) x 1
> + extra raw material ($10) for shells & resin & accessories
> ...


You've made one minor mistake here, you're not making one IEM but two. Also some of the costs are missing here like machine costs and R&D. Even for what is essentially a re-tune, R&D costs can still be sky high, wel into the tens of thousands due to the man hours over time. Machine costs are also not exactly small and it's not a part of the company overhead.

As I work in R&D and deal with this on a almost daily basis, I'll try give a more realistic calculation using some of your numbers and adding the stuff people don't think about.

Sonion EST $30 x 4 =$120
Knowles $5 x 8 =$40
Bio something DD $5 x 2 = $10
Raw materials $10
Production costs/machine hours ($250*6/20) $75      <- Conservative estimate
Man hours (assembly+packaging) $10 x2 = $20
R&D ($20k/1000 units) $20
Accessoires & packaging $7
IEM production cost $302

Company overhead $50
Total $352

Company profit margin (15%) $45
Commission HBB (7%) $21
Wholesale value $418


----------



## iFi audio

AmericanSpirit said:


> Love the mech see-thru!



Was going to write the same thing, it looks rather good! But just to clarify, there's some glass that protects internal components, right?


----------



## r31ya

HiFri comparison between CCA HM20 ($60|1DD+7BA) vs TruthEar Hexa ($80|1DD+3BA)


----------



## lushmelody

The EST that KZ managed to reverse engineering is a Sonion? I wonder why they still are not launching it again without the exaggerated impedance


----------



## r31ya (Dec 3, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> The EST that KZ managed to reverse engineering is a Sonion? I wonder why they still are not launching it again without the exaggerated impedance



the EST Sonion vs KZ Magnetostat dissection by HiFri, among many other thing.
haven't finished watching it.

KZ Magnetostat left, Sonion EST right


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Got the Cadenza burning in, not in my ears. I know I’m terrible.


Good guy to actually let Cadenza having its potential!
I listened Cadenza last night while falling asleep, after surprisingly high-performing W80, Cadenza didn’t really disappoint me. Not bad IEM for $35 it is.
Kiwi Ears did their best.


RCracer777 said:


> I can't disagree with you there, the GT12 does sound like a congested mess in the mids at times. I've changed the cable, use different tips and a little bit of EQ to alleviate it a bit but it still isn't great. It's the worst €100+ IEM I own, but as it still is better than quite a few €100 IEMs and is one of the more detailed sets in my collection so I still listen to them form time to time. It does occupy the lower quality product range compared to the ST10 so I doesn't surprise me it worse than it.
> 
> 
> You've made one minor mistake here, you're not making one IEM but two. Also some of the costs are missing here like machine costs and R&D. Even for what is essentially a re-tune, R&D costs can still be sky high, wel into the tens of thousands due to the man hours over time. Machine costs are also not exactly small and it's not a part of the company overhead.
> ...


Haha We discussed IEM based on single side too much, totally forgot it was a set of left and right!😝

That $50 overhead does include R&D, and what R&D cost do they really have besides amortization /depreciation cost of their tangible and intangible assets? I don’t think Yayin own any big R&D center, most likely some inhouse engineers for CAD/QA,  or even that could’ve out sourced, since the design phase wouldn’t need 24/7 participation in live production.

Is production cost in China that high now?
Truthear HEXA provides almost same quality of the item with $79.

3BA+1LCP(better than bio something),

All Yanyin needed is to add 1 knowles ($5x2), 2 EST ($30 x 4) on top of that. plus office overhead which probably Truthear could’ve saved a lot.

$79+10+120= $219, and let’s say $50 as office overhead. It goes to $269.

So my guesstimate $269-your guesstimate $352 sound like a fair range for Yanyin’s
Breakeven point. Adding those mark-ups of 15% & 7%~8.4% HBB, a fair offer would be: $332 ~ $418.

Sound like a good offer.
I think AFUL performer 5 did offer a good range $ 4BA +1DD for $219 (as initial MRSP).  They just need to add 2EST($30x4) to P5 which makes to $339, and that’s within the guesstimate range of “normal IEM branded offering price”.


----------



## WAON303

Tea 2 arrived at my doorstep today.

Listening to some EBM and Belgian New Beat, sounds very nice on the Tea 2.

Sound signature is very smooth and inoffensive, I don't think anyone is going to outright hate the Tea 2's tuning.

Techs are decent for the price, the B2 Dusk has it beat in this regard though I'd personally give tonality to the Tea 2.

Bass sounds BAish which is no surprise given the product description, I don't understand why this has BAs handling the mid bass.

That would be like having 3 DDs inside a shell but a BA handles bass for some reason.

Overall, first impressions are good.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

iFi audio said:


> Was going to write the same thing, it looks rather good! But just to clarify, there's some glass that protects internal components, right?


Yea or reinforced plastic for the customer safety in mind. I started to see amps following gaming pc trend, it’s cool but hopefully not going too far… FiiO K7 is still within “cool” range. 




But if hopefully I don’t really want to see a DAC amp to shine in rainbow colors from all electrical components in someday. Just like we see what’s happening in Gaming PC🤔 One point accented is fine and fashionably making sense.


----------



## lgcubana

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with . . .


The original (from my perspective) "Zed"


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> Tea 2 arrived at my doorstep today.
> 
> Listening to some EBM and Belgian New Beat, sounds very nice on the Tea 2.
> 
> ...


Mangird Tea:
“ we are adopting 2*Knowles RAD-33518 for high frequency, 4*Sonion 2600 for mid frequency and 1*German Bio-titanium dynamic driver to present an overall flexible, natural and balanced sound signature”

Tea2:
 “using the next generation of European dynamic driver that substantially increases the membrane tension to allow greater resolution in the bass. The composition of the balanced armature drivers have also been updated, now using two Sonion 2600 series low-end drivers to achieve synergy between the BA and DD drivers and help boost the texture of the bass. The flat midrange was achieved by introducing two new Sonion 2300 series drivers that focus on neutral fundamental frequencies. A comprehensive passive crossover network incorporates the core ranges of each driver type to produce the perfect balance between tuning and low total-harmonic distortion levels. Finally, Mangird has listened to the audiophile community, which often pointed towards the original Tea’s lack of treble detail. To resolve this issue, two Knowles 33518 super tweeters were used”

It looks like Mangird did something to deal with Tea’s weakpoint.  Rough bass, DD to BA phase transition inconsistency, and lack of air.

As I posted in last W80’s comparison with other IEMs including Tea, you can see Tea is nearly at the bottom of timbre consistency besides Dusk (same issue with DD to BA transition).

*Technical expressions:*
Variations > Dusk ≧ HEXA ≧ W80 = Tea = Timeless > Wu Zetian > Aria (mod) > Starfield

*Emotional Expressions:*
Wu Zetian > Tea ≧W80 >Variations ≧ Aria (mod > HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Timeless > HEXA > Variations > W80 > Aria (mod) > Starfield ≧ Tea ≧ Dusk

*My preference: tuning x technicality*
Wu Zetian > Tea = W80 > Aria (mod ) > Variations = HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield

So Mangird took action to reconfigure cross over from
Tea: 3 way
2 x Knowles RAD 33518 (Super Tweeter)
4 x Sonion 2600 (Mid range)
1 x German Bio-Titanium DD (probably just PU+Titanium coated dome’s fancy naming)

To
Tea 2: 4 way
2 x Knowles RAD 33518 (Super Tweeter)
↑wait  where did “to resolve this issue “ go? Same driver. I like RAD though.

@Linsoul Audio

Not sure if that wording is from your sales rep or not, I do believe it is your sales rep’s writing.

We understand marketing phrasing is important to stimulate potential customers, literature sometime work. But from someone worked for SONY before, my 2 cents adivice. “Be polite, Be truthful. Don’t exaggerate”

Same applied to @Hifigo
For AFUL Performer 5
“They have named it EnvisionTEC acoustic tube structure” is that true? Isn’t that your imaginative write up?
EnvisionTec is a properly copyrighted German 3D printer manufacturer. Using a copyrighted company name in their filed Patent name??  Please be aware of what to put as flowery word. “Be polite, Be Truthful, Don’t exaggerate.”

Decorating with followers surely is you job, just keep it professional. Don’t add misleading expressions, once your credibility is lost, you lose your brand value which takes generations to earn.


2 x Sonion 2300 (Mid range)
2 x Sonion 2600 (lower mid thru mid-bass)
1 x “next generation of European dynamic driver” maybe same driver with different naming

They covered DD’s transition point with Sonion 2600 I guess. Good move. One thing I couldn’t understand is quad sonion 2600 was the sales point of Tea. Why making a more “polite” one instead of Tea’s competitive advantage.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> *Technical expressions:*
> Variations > Dusk ≧ HEXA ≧ W80 = Tea = Timeless > Wu Zetian > Aria (mod) > Starfield
> 
> *Emotional Expressions:*
> ...



The Wu Zetian appear to have gone off for a beer, when you got to Timbre! 

What happened to them, they are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChrisOc said:


> The Wu Zetian appear to have gone off for a beer, when you got to Timbre!
> 
> What happened to them, they are nowhere to be seen.


Oops! Wu is back from the hang-over.

Planar is pretty consistent in timbre reproduction to my impression. 
*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Timeless > Wu Zetian > HEXA > Variations > W80 > Aria (mod) > Starfield ≧ Tea ≧ Dusk


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> *Moondrop Aria OG 2020 (stock)*


Why is harmonic distortion higher when the SPL is lower?


----------



## Nimweth

lgcubana said:


> The original (from my perspective) "Zed"


ZS7 is my favourite KZ hybrid. ZS7 and BA10 the best two KZ's IMO.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Why is harmonic distortion higher when the SPL is lower?


Probably due to the elastic properties of LCP diaphragms?


----------



## Ace Bee (Dec 3, 2022)

It's 24 past midnight in India, and I am listening to the first album of a wonderful symphonic metal band, based mainly on classically trained cellists, and I AM VIBING! They are simply gorgeous! What makes them absolutely more gorgeous? Why, the stunning pair of Hiby FC4 + MEAOES Eagle of course! I'm loving them so much that I simply cannot manage to keep them off my ears!


----------



## Surf Monkey

gadgetgod said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What are you guys listening to today?? I am starting my saturday with some amazing sound with the audeze euclids and duo. Honestly can’t decide which one i want to listen more haha.
> 
> I am a bit surprised as the audeze have such a strange shape yet they fit nicely.



I’m listening to the Meaoes Eagle today via the HiBy R6 2020.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ace Bee said:


> It's 24 past midnight in India, and I am listening to the first album of a wonderful symphonic metal band, based mainly on classically trained cellists, and I AM VIBING! They are simply gorgeous! What makes them absolutely more gorgeous? Why, the stunning pair of Hiby FC4 + MEAOES Eagle of course! I'm loving them so much that I simply cannot manage to keep them off my ears!



Ohhh. Tasty combo. I haven’t paired the Eagle with my FC4 yet but it seems like those might have good synergy. The FC4 has a warmish profile.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 3, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Any clue how Shanling boost mode works? They use 2 DAC at the same time for single-ended jack to boost the max output from around 70 to 120mW@32ohm.


It is 71 mW and 91 mW from specs - a moderate gain of utilizing two DACs to non-balanced (must be less than a square root of 2).

To me, the most effective balanced implementation is Tempotec E44, where with a pentacon 4.4 mm, they could provide a balanced to non-balanced adapter (previously a "no-no" for 4-pin balanced).
E44 is my favourite DAC, with BHD being the best for my brighter all-BAs.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Probably due to the elastic properties of LCP diaphragms?


It seems to be one of the audiophile myths akin to "warm copper" and "cold silver" in cables, less ridiculous perhaps.

LCP is a class of polymers that are not elastic, at least most commonly used ones. LCPs can dissipate well impact energy by the virtue of their internolecular bonding, with the most prominent example being Kevlar used in bulletproof vests.
So rather some  damping by LCP  than elasticity.

My favourite LCP DD is KZ ESX - my preferred "go to" replacing BL03 when I need some contrast to agile and penetratingly resolving all-BAs.

As for the music enjoyment, listening to solo violin  Bach by Szeryng and Milstein makes one realize how much less relevant those transducers and sources, acquired by mere consumerism, to skills, power and talents of music creation.


----------



## szore (Dec 3, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Thank to @yaps66 i have come to like jazz, but i have one question... Is jazz just a bunch of wrong note being play together?


Do you know how many different types of Jazz there are?


----------



## Surf Monkey

szore said:


> Do you know how many different types of Jazz there are?



Exactly. It’s a MASSIVE genre that tends to get smeared by the poor public perception of “free jazz” and other post-bop styles.

Personally, I’m a fan of the early jazz bands up through the swing era. The origin of modern jazz is _dance music_. The high period swing bands are equivalent to an American version of the classical orchestra. Not only are there no “wrong notes” but the improvisations they’re doing often rival the written works of the masters of traditional orchestral composition. From the 1920s through the 1950s jazz was the primary popular musical form in America. It was what you heard on the radio and tapped your foot to. 

The subsequent deconstruction and fusion of jazz with other genres combined with the rise of rock & roll, R&B, soul and so forth have largely marginalized jazz and lead to the kind of (ironically) narrow perspective many people have towards it.


----------



## Charlyro222

lisiringo said:


> *AüR Audio Neon Pro (with RSV and EJ07M)*
> Gear used & streaming service: Cayin RU6 on balanced output & Apple music
> 
> Hello People of portable audio,
> ...


A really masterfully implemented iem, Deservers more attention from Headi comunity


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> It is 71 mW and 91 mW from specs - a moderate gain of utilizing two DACs to non-balanced (must be less than a square root of 2).
> 
> To me, the most effective balanced implementation is Tempotec E44, where with a pentacon 4.4 mm, they could provide a balanced to non-balanced adapter (previously a "no-no" for 4-pin balanced).
> E44 is my favourite DAC, with BHD being the best for my brighter all-BAs.
> ...


good to have some technical insights👍

Didn’t know KZ makes one of LCP ones.

As usual, KZ graph needs something to be done. Why they like to present in   cliff style, and cliffs seemed not enough to present how high and low the chart could go, KZ even kindly demonstrated actual cliffs and mountains in the background.


----------



## lushmelody

Wondering how PET compares to LCP. It is definetely cheaper 👀


----------



## szore

Surf Monkey said:


> Exactly. It’s a MASSIVE genre that tends to get smeared by the poor public perception of “free jazz” and other post-bop styles.
> 
> Personally, I’m a fan of the early jazz bands up through the swing era. The origin of modern jazz is _dance music_. The high period swing bands are equivalent to an American version of the classical orchestra. Not only are there no “wrong notes” but the improvisations they’re doing often rival the written works of the masters of traditional orchestral composition. From the 1920s through the 1950s jazz was the primary popular musical form in America. It was what you heard on the radio and tapped your foot to.
> 
> The subsequent deconstruction and fusion of jazz with other genres combined with the rise of rock & roll, R&B, soul and so forth have largely marginalized jazz and lead to the kind of (ironically) narrow perspective many people have towards it.


Awesome post! Personally I hate Jazz.   (Altho I have tons of it).

I would love to hear your thoughts on how "Blues" music fits into this scheme?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Leonarfd said:


> Shozy Form 1.1, not actually a new model. Got it cheap during the sale, for 40$(actually to get free express shipping).
> Fun sounding IEM for techno and other bass heavy genres, probably a lot of other IEMs with better technicalities since the market is moving so fast. But I like it, looks good and fits really well in the ear. Reminds me of an improved Blon 03, with better details while still being less fatiguing. Just a fun sound, perhaps a very good one for workouts because of the meaty low end and small form factor.


Where was it on sale?


----------



## Leonarfd

Vonbuddy said:


> Where was it on sale?


Aliexpress store, over now anyways.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 3, 2022)

So I finally got the Fiio K9 pro I got during black friday sales. Got to me in record time. A mind blowing 4 days shipped out of Hong Kong to the middle of the US. In any case I gotta say the K9 pro as far as sources goes is mind blowing. The only snag of this purchase was that It came with a Euro plug. Not a big deal as I used one of my computer cables for my desktop. This also let me know something I can recommend for you guys that are clearly looking for an upgrade for your IEMs to use at home.

I said it before and I will say it again. Get yourself a $200 Fiio K7. Now I know just how good the Fiio K7 really is. Folks I have Fiios flaghsip here and yes the SQ level is stupid high end but the K7 is not far behind which now I am 100% certain. The K7 is the very definition of bang for buck source. Will easily replace what you thought was a good sounding source and from much more expensive daps you own too. Whats with the pic you might ask? I am testing out a cable for Effect Audio and it included IEMs and the very top thicker cable I was testing for them.  In any case. Carry on.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 3, 2022)

Fiio K7 is a pretty good DAC/Amp that I prefer over Topping DX3 Pro+ all day.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

Charlyro222 said:


> A really masterfully implemented iem, Deservers more attention from Headi comunity


Where would you put Neon Pro among your personal sets?

Disregard Price-to-Performance factor, purely based on sound impressions.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

When you watch world cup on TV: 
🙂OK same old

When you watch world cup with Tablet /Bluetooth receiver with IEM
👁️holy mother of god! It sounds so immersive!! The they now use binaural recording it seems. Feels like if you are at the stadium 
Try it, if you haven’t 👍


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 3, 2022)

szore said:


> Awesome post! Personally I hate Jazz.   (Altho I have tons of it).
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on how "Blues" music fits into this scheme?


I’m not totally a fan of Jazz either, only a few attempts of experimental Jazz I like................usually with other genres mixed in.


----------



## greymousetaxi

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m not totally a fan of Jazz either, only a few attempts of experimental Jazz I like................usually with other genres mixed in.



thats a very good album there, you should check out Esquivel, any album is excellent.


----------



## r31ya

lushmelody said:


> Wondering how PET compares to LCP. It is definetely cheaper 👀


PET is the one KZ mostly use since they are focusing on developing the voice coil and magnet housing in their DD development.
they absolutely loathe exotic membrane.
From my experience with LCP, its usually a bit softer in timbre than PET.

Per HiFri


> - driver proximity (housing design) = tuning/clarity/some resolution
> - fancy driver material (membrane material) = timbre/tonality/some resolution
> Some features are shared, but more than not are exclusive to one change or another.
> Just like treble is dictated by nozzle mesh and bass is dictated by front cavity dampener.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 3, 2022)

greymousetaxi said:


> thats a very good album there, you should check out Esquivel, any album is excellent.





Dude, my whole history is Easy Listening vinyl......that and Metal. I spent most of my days afterwork and weekends hanging out in record stores before I was married. In fact 2 days ago I had a friend visit for 15 days and we were primarily taking about heavy metal, then I started to drop Esquivel on him. He was amazed, I had a few Esquivel albums on vinyl, but even in the mid-1990s they were a little rare. I had two that I remember. Still.......going on.......Les Baxter, Martin Denny........the whole nine yards........Great books on the subject are the Research Books called *Incredibly Strange Music vol. 1&2*........you can still find them in print. My love for James Bond OST remakes by orchestras was huge....actually a speciality. This here is the single song I played for him!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> So I finally got the Fiio K9 pro I got during black friday sales. Got to me in record time. A mind blowing 4 days shipped out of Hong Kong to the middle of the US. In any case I gotta say the K9 pro as far as sources goes is mind blowing. The only snag of this purchase was that It came with a Euro plug. Not a big deal as I used one of my computer cables for my desktop. This also let me know something I can recommend for you guys that are clearly looking for an upgrade for your IEMs to use at home.
> 
> I said it before and I will say it again. Get yourself a $200 Fiio K7. Now I know just how good the Fiio K7 really is. Folks I have Fiios flaghsip here and yes the SQ level is stupid high end but the K7 is not far behind which now I am 100% certain. The K7 is the very definition of bang for buck source. Will easily replace what you thought was a good sounding source and from much more expensive daps you own too. Whats with the pic you might ask? I am testing out a cable for Effect Audio and it included IEMs and the very top thicker cable I was testing for them.  In any case. Carry on.


Those are some thick cables. Perfect for forming a noose around your neck when your wife finds out how expensive they are


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Those are some thick cables. Perfect for forming a noose around your neck when your wife finds out how expensive they are


I think you'll find that you just need tensile strength rather than girth in a cable used to geld someone. Death is too quick, for a Wife who has been vexed in her ambition for a redecorated kitchen, by the purchase of bloody audio toys!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, 

My review of TGXear Serratus is finally done. You can find it on head-fi and my blog. @tgx78 has done a great job and I can't wait for the next generation of flathead earbuds from him.



> My final verdict of Serratus? I respect it, even though I don’t find it entirely enjoyable. Should you buy Serratus? If you know that you have no problem with an 8kHz peak and enjoy an Etymotic-like midrange, then by all means. Of course, one can argue that you can always buy DIY components to experiment with and build your own top-tier earbuds. However, everyone needs to start from somewhere, and inspecting Serratus with your hands can be a masterclass experience.
> 
> *Pros*:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> I’m not totally a fan of Jazz either, only a few attempts of experimental Jazz I like................usually with other genres mixed in.



Feels like I’m sipping a martini in The Behamas.


----------



## Jmop

When your mind needs a come down from that attention demanding jazz.


----------



## Jmop

I’m grabbing the Shozy T1, no graph yet, I’m a gambling man.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 3, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Feels like I’m sipping a martini in The Behamas.


She went and explored many instruments, though I think the harp was her main specialty? I only had two albums by her. Afro Harping was the album that she is maybe the most famous for? Coming out in 1968, it was an audiophile repressing that was my introduction to her. The whole album is great, where she is considered a Jazz Musician, she really went to many corners of the genre. I will never get into the argument of what is Jazz and what’s not, to me it’s meaningless, seriously who cares, it’s all music in the end anyways.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 3, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I’m grabbing the Shozy T1, no graph yet, I’m a gambling man.


Nice, they definitely have a house sound. From the two (others) I’ve got, I don’t think so far they will put anything bad out. Imaginative and different with a touch of slower bass is how I perceive their tuning, yet my pair hasn’t arrived yet. I should get them in a few days?


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> Nice, they definitely have a house sound. From the two (others) I’ve got, I don’t think so far they will put anything bad out. Imaginative and different with a touch of slower bass is how I perceive their tuning, yet my pair hasn’t arrived yet.


I’m hoping this one does well being a single DD, and I liked the low sensitivity to hopefully pair with my Alien (gold).


----------



## morndewey

Random remark on MD Kato—makes many of my older, less-than-optimally mastered jazz albums sound better than they have any business doing. 

Another random remark—the time is nigh when user gear postscripts will require readers to scroll the length of an entire page just to get to next comment.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 3, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for sharing! I saw that on yamaha’s thread. But meh…that $5k is as expensive as Yamaha motorcycles….
> 
> As a trivia, Yamaha started the world first “Planar” headphone, and they named it as Orthodynamic HP-1 back in 1976. I have HP-1, and couple of YH series because a very unique sounding characteristics back then when only a sizable companies had participated in Planar drivers. The design of HP-1 is still “modern” and relevant even a half a century waged in, also it’s still running and sound. I’m storing HP-1 with silca-gels to avoid moister along with Sennheiser’s world first electrostatic headphone, and for the sake of humanity, may donate to a museum when I find myself not contend enough to store these two historic archives.
> Here is ref pic of HP-1, it was designed by an italian designer, Mario Bellini, you can see his signature on the headband.
> ...


So this triggered my nostalgia, then I pulled out littledot+’s tube amp as well as HP-1 out of the box, analog x analog.







HP-1 still sounds amazing. From the size, I consider HP-1 a portable headphone, so let me put the notes here.

Sound re-impression note:
▶︎It’s 50 years old. But still has excellent imaging which can trade blows with modern ones. It has better imaging than Cadenza, Mele, CRA+.
▶︎Orthodynamic Headphone which Yamaha spend all effort to create this piece of art, as a consumer product still running without any trouble, like those old toyota cars. Amazingly transient response is faster than regular dynamic headphones.
▶︎Moreover, I’m shocked with HP-1’s frequency response, it’s reaching from very bottom of the sub-bass (around 10hz) and to 10khz. From 10khz and up, I couldn’t find any sound reproduction, so that’s what 50 years old is capable of. Still a very impressive range, I feel no “out-dated” sound from HP-1, even after those latest toys.
▶︎Tonality wise, It’s non-harman neutral, closest balance I can refer is Final Audio’s E500. A reference flat. The only salt & peppers are around mid-range, with 2,3 db of attention calling. Probably that’s the spot to make Yamaha Piano to sound good.

Overall, this piece of engineering artwork is surely a legendary one. Mechanical durability, tuning, and technical performance are all made without any compromise. I have to emphasize HP-1 is 50 years old and has no single defect, that’s a miraculously durable design. My 15yo HD650, taking as an exsample, has already flat earpads, exhausted headband cushions, all those damages could be found…my 16yo UE TF10Pro, one side of BA is damaged, bass unit got distorted and making bzzz buzz now. not on HP-1… wow

If I was to quantify the performance with numbers, with 2022 standard:

*Overall | B-
Tonality | A
Resolution | C-
Overall Coherence | B*

Diffusion Field coherence | B
Image coordinate positioning coherence | A-
Image Focusing Coherence | B+
Sound wave momentum & Sound Image vectoring coherence | B

A masterpiece of engineering and tuning. If  I’m non-sensitive to 10khz+ HP-1 still can be one of roasters even today.  But I’d like to put it back to box and store it. Hope this HP-1 could see her 100th birthday someday(maybe at museum after I’m perished)


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> So this triggered my nostalgia, then I pulled out littledot+’s tube amp as well as HP-1 out of the box, analog x analog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a pair of these, the HP-2s, and the HP-3s in storage. I bought all three at an estate sale back when I was a starving musicians hunting for classics that still had the magic, but could be found cheap. I haven't had either of the three out since I packed up before I moved into my current house about 2.5 years ago. Of the three, the HP-1 has the most character, IMO, and it comes down to them or the HP-2s for my favorite of the set.

I'm gonna have to pull those bad boys out of storage and fire them up just for old time's sake. Thanks for the walk down memory lane!


----------



## Ace Bee

ISN Audio H2 is one of the most notable discovery for me to end the year with. It ticks so many check boxes that I really had to scratch my head to look for the cons. Read below to find my more detaield impressions:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29693


----------



## ldo77

I would like to listen (again) a full BA iem, and I realise that I dont have any more (I have only full DD or hybrid Ba-DD).
Any advice for a good iem full BA, balanced, with good basses, under 150€ ?


----------



## Scuba Devils

Sharing some impressions I posted in the Watercooler thread for OH5, I know there was some discussion here a couple of weeks ago. Not a cheap set, and I’m curious to test a lower cost single DD that might have a similar profile in comparison - any suggestions welcomed! 

I’m listening to the iKKO OH5 this morning in preparation for a review. The stock cable is awful, it has that Venom style hosepipe like material that I seriously dislike - plus the modular system is somewhat volatile in that it disconnects if you don’t hold carefully when unplugging from your DAP. I’ve switched to a XINHS graphene cable which is soft, supple, and light - exactly how I like my cables, especially with a set I’ll use out and about. 

The OH5 is a set for those who prefer an overall warmer tonality, with a prominent bass focus - treble is somewhat subdued, but has reasonable presence. It is the sort of set that in my experience sucks you in to its silky smooth, lush presentation, one I’m finding is often making me just sit back and get lost in the music. The soundstage is relatively intimate, but with a very good sense of imaging and layering. 

I’ll be spending more time assessing genres it works best with, but right now I’m thoroughly enjoying some psychedelic indie/rock from Khruangbin. 

It’s not as resolving as say IE600, but overall I much prefer what I consider a more engaging tonality. I’ll be interested to hear how it stacks up versus Xelento 2 when it arrives.


----------



## theElk

ldo77 said:


> I would like to listen (again) a full BA iem, and I realise that I dont have any more (I have only full DD or hybrid Ba-DD).
> Any advice for a good iem full BA, balanced, with good basses, under 150€ ?


Maybe BGVP DM7 used? Inoffensive with some Bass, easy to drive and often overlooked. Or my memory is failing me.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Scuba Devils said:


> The soundstage is relatively intimate,



But Ikko said "embed home theatre into IEM"


----------



## r31ya

The madman Hifri dissect Aful Performer 5


----------



## helloh3adfi

Scuba Devils said:


> The soundstage is relatively intimate


Is it the same for silicone tips?


----------



## Scuba Devils

helloh3adfi said:


> Is it the same for silicone tips?



Yeah I have to further experiment with tips to see how much it can open up. Plus allow mental adjustment as I’ve been listening extensively to a multi driver set prior to this, which has a huge soundstage. I need to do more testing versus other DDs!


----------



## helloh3adfi

Scuba Devils said:


> Yeah I have to further experiment with tips to see how much it can open up. Plus allow mental adjustment as I’ve been listening extensively to a multi driver set prior to this, which has a huge soundstage. I need to do more testing versus other DDs!


I wonder how Dunu S&S would be on them. Dsnuts was quite fond of them.
Don't know which other (single) DDs would be comparable as there are so many with own sound signatures. Aria OG, Aria SE, some Sennheiser IEMs, Dunu Kima, Fiio JD7 (more open design) and Penon/ISN also got some DD products.


----------



## ostewart

I've only had the Kiiboom Allure for a couple of weeks, with a full review coming soon but they're very smooth and easy to listen to, without taking too much of a hit when it comes to technicality and detail.

These have had maybe 25-30hrs of play time before measuring


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> But Ikko said "embed home theatre into IEM"


That History Channel pawn shop meme got me 😂


----------



## Scuba Devils

iKKO OH5 review now up… miserable weather here in Dublin today so I took the opportunity to complete this review - 
HERE


----------



## Nimweth

ldo77 said:


> I would like to listen (again) a full BA iem, and I realise that I dont have any more (I have only full DD or hybrid Ba-DD).
> Any advice for a good iem full BA, balanced, with good basses, under 150€ ?


Hidizs MD4. Has two switches giving four sound profiles. Excellent sound quality and solid build.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

ldo77 said:


> I would like to listen (again) a full BA iem, and I realise that I dont have any more (I have only full DD or hybrid Ba-DD).
> Any advice for a good iem full BA, balanced, with good basses, under 150€ ?


You may want to look for full BA’s equipped with Sonion 38 or 37 for subwoofers if bass is what you are looking for, those produces a very high quality bass.  Sonion BA’s are extremely expensive (7x than Knowles in general) and many TOTL uses Sonion for mid and below.

Unfortunately I have no idea what IEM uses Sonion 38 subwoofers for under 150 Euro though.

My favorite $100-250USD full BA is See Audio’s Bravery. It uses Knowles Subwoofer+Sonion Mid+2xKnowles tweeter. The bass is sub-bass focused and with Sub-bass boost ear tips (like Softears UC) I’m pretty satisfied with the bass performance.

But to be honest with you….if you are basshead….my recommendation is buy Truthear HEXA, it’s $79,  ( quasi-penta-driver hybrid) 1 tweeter, 2mid-BA, 1LCP DD.

Then raise the bass floor by any possible means ear tips / EQ / cables / etc. Bass quality of LCP in HEXA is very basshead satisfying, the floor slope isn’t emphasized by any mean, so simply raising it 5-10db higher, you will get bass heaven. Simply because it has the speed of BA, and energy of Dynamic.


----------



## lushmelody

What a pleasant weekend. Maybe I reached the budget DD warm-neutral endgame.

Wan'er SG only reaches its full potential spending a bit more, unfortunately. First thing is go balanced (obviously?). The other, accessories.

In that regard, my perfect matches are QKZ Q1 Max (silver) cable and Whizzer SS20 Tips.





The cable matches white Wan'er aesthetics (the ear guide is stiff for my ears, but the capsule lightness compensates that issue). Enough to solve the terrible stock cable issue. Now the true deal: eartips. Wide bore is essential for such tuning and what I like most about SS20 is that it vocal positioning isnt too forward. My preference with more intimate, harmanish IEMs. The other important eartips effect is on bass. It is impactful but very controlled (not the tips if you like boomy, EDM sounding bass). For me, its just the right, pleasing spot.

I must say my source VE Abigail which influences even more spatiality. Everything (including source) was around ~$50 spent, but its my rec for musicality ~top tier~ without spend a lot. Of course, knowing your prefered signature and the limitations of that budget.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> What a pleasant weekend. Maybe I reached the budget DD warm-neutral endgame.
> 
> Wan'er SG only reaches its full potential spending a bit more, unfortunately. First thing is go balanced (obviously?). The other, accessories.
> 
> ...


Haha it seems Wan’er S.G is kicking in Warm-neutral’s heaven. I ordered a black one, but white one also looks nice.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha it seems Wan’er S.G is kicking in Warm-neutral’s heaven. I ordered a black one, but white one also looks nice.


The year still has the best part of one month to go, but I will stick my neck out and say, the Wan Er SG takes the "best value for money" crown for 2022!

I would bet that in a blind test not one person (who has never heard them) would say they are anything less than $100.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ostewart said:


> I've only had the Kiiboom Allure for a couple of weeks, with a full review coming soon but they're very smooth and easy to listen to, without taking too much of a hit when it comes to technicality and detail.
> 
> These have had maybe 25-30hrs of play time before measuring



I have a pair of these coming simply because I like the case design. The graph looks good. Mine are taking forever to get here.


----------



## ldo77

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may want to look for full BA’s equipped with Sonion 38 or 37 for subwoofers if bass is what you are looking for, those produces a very high quality bass.  Sonion BA’s are extremely expensive (7x than Knowles in general) and many TOTL uses Sonion for mid and below.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no idea what IEM uses Sonion 38 subwoofers for under 150 Euro though.
> 
> ...


I'm not a basshead but I like good basses on a balanced iem. Some say that low is basis of the sound ...

I take note of the Bravery, even if they sould be too "V Shaped", for thie reseach.
Truthear HEXA are temptating too, for another reason ... curiosity



Nimweth said:


> Hidizs MD4. Has two switches giving four sound profiles. Excellent sound quality and solid build.


Interesting and there is a discount with black friday. (https://www.hidizs.net/products/md4)



theElk said:


> Maybe BGVP DM7 used? Inoffensive with some Bass, easy to drive and often overlooked. Or my memory is failing me.


Thanks but a little out of my budget


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 4, 2022)

The Allure:

It’s most likely a Linsoul/THIEAUDIO product. Meaning it’s a redone Elixir with maybe the same style cable or a different cable. Mine should be here any day now. But the graph show the resemblance to the Linsoul/THIEAUDIO Elixer. Seriously it’s an Elixir for 1/2 price!



Surf Monkey said:


> I have a pair of these coming simply because I like the case design. The graph looks good. Mine are taking forever to get here.



KiiBoom is a sub-brand of THIEAUDIO/Linsoul, I’m guessing?

I’m still trying to figure out which THIEAUDIO product the Evoke  is?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> The year still has the best part of one month to go, but I will stick my neck out and say, the Wan Er SG takes the "best value for money" crown for 2022!
> 
> I would bet that in a blind test not one person (who has never heard them) would say they are anything less than $100.


TOTL tuning at a cost of two starbucks latte👍 I really hope Tangzu to make a proper TWS at reasonably prices range($30-50).. So it will be a good gift, to non-audio enthusiast.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

ldo77 said:


> I would like to listen (again) a full BA iem, and I realise that I dont have any more (I have only full DD or hybrid Ba-DD).
> Any advice for a good iem full BA, balanced, with good basses, under 150€ ?



I second the recommendation for the Hidizs MD4. @o0genesis0o rec'd it to me and wrote a good review on it. I bought it as my low cost all BA IEM and I have actually been pretty impressed so far.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I second the recommendation for the Hidizs MD4. @o0genesis0o rec'd it to me and wrote a good review on it. I bought it as my low cost all BA IEM and I have actually been pretty impressed so far.


I was going to recommend OP the MD4, but they want good bass, and I don’t think any budget BA set has “good bass”. At very least, you need to go for Symphonium stuffs, if not 64 Audio or Sony M series, IMHO. Even the bassy Fiio FA7s do not have ”good bass” beyond what BA can do, and FA7s is not within OP’s budget.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> I was going to recommend OP the MD4, but they want good bass, and I don’t think any budget BA set has “good bass”. At very least, you need to go for Symphonium stuffs, if not 64 Audio or Sony M series, IMHO. Even the bassy Fiio FA7s do not have ”good bass” beyond what BA can do, and FA7s is not within OP’s budget.


Yea…BA bass lacks essential “body” to it.
BA bass can articulate silhouette 👤 of the bass, but lacks contents. 

SA6’s open vent Sonion subwoofer does a good job as a BA. 

The most satisfying bass so far to my preference is MEST MKII’s


----------



## helloh3adfi

I'm quite liking the Timeless, but tbh I get the most satisfying bass from well implemented DDs.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> I was going to recommend OP the MD4, but they want good bass, and I don’t think any budget BA set has “good bass”. At very least, you need to go for Symphonium stuffs, if not 64 Audio or Sony M series, IMHO. Even the bassy Fiio FA7s do not have ”good bass” beyond what BA can do, and FA7s is not within OP’s budget.



Sure, but within his budget the MD4s have better bass than the other all BA options like the Voyager 3s and 4s from ThieAudio for example.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Not sure if this is shared.

An era of big caliber, here comes TRI’s
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tri-clarion?variant=43616889405657


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 4, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure if this is shared.
> 
> An era of big caliber, here comes TRI’s
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tri-clarion?variant=43616889405657


They are really great tips that are on the market for at least more than a month already, and not overpriced as many tips out there.

For me, TRI Clarion worked amazingly:
1. The conical tip helped greatly with the fit by coupling - my ears are pretty large but the ear channels are fairly narrow and totally resisting any deep insertion, even an idea of something like Etymotic.
2. Their slightly longer length can help with the comfort of fit - for instance, with Dioko changing from near miserable to almost tolerable.
3. Their rigid wide bores (and wide bore is my strong personal acoustic preference, as in Spiral dots and similar) enhance the resonance, preserving more treble - to great effect with TRI I3 and KZ AST, for instance.

So I am guilty of ordering 25+ pairs to fit most of my IEMs. 
After trying them - it is hard to go back. Though for my brighter all BAs - the treble starts to feel a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Barndoor

+1 for Clarions


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure if this is shared.
> 
> An era of big caliber, here comes TRI’s
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tri-clarion?variant=43616889405657





Barndoor said:


> +1 for Clarions



Yep. Clarion work great on my medium long stemmed sets. They’re soft but ridged. Quite comfortable and create a good seal. I’d be happy if they released an XL, but the current L is big enough to work on several of my sets.


----------



## Jmop

ostewart said:


> I've only had the Kiiboom Allure for a couple of weeks, with a full review coming soon but they're very smooth and easy to listen to, without taking too much of a hit when it comes to technicality and detail.
> 
> These have had maybe 25-30hrs of play time before measuring


Lol this is the third graph to pop up for the Allure and they are all different in the treble.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Great to hear TRI Clarion is a great pair. Thanks guys🙏 Ordered a pair.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem-adapter-cable.25805/reviews#review-29704


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem-adapter-cable.25805/reviews#review-29704


I hope the whole cable is that $79 price🥲 Nice looking cable it is.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

Edit:


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> I hope the whole cable is that $79 price🥲 Nice looking cable it is.



Nope the whole cable is the $700 one he posted about the other day that got everyone all upset. 🙄


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nope the whole cable is the $700 one he posted about the other day that got everyone all upset. 🙄


Yes, the Adapter cable is in addition to the $699.00 Totem cable. A $79.90 additional cost that performs differently and has separate applications. The Adapter Cable can be used with the Totem cable or alone. But alone it at times surpasses the Totem cable. It simply depends on the IEM/DAP combo.

https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html






https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem-adapter-cable.25805/reviews#review-29704

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

@Dsnuts has the Totem cable. I've seen him include the "garden hose" on some of his IEM reviews.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I couldn't help myself. I thought I could get through a second Holiday season without purchasing anything new, but I failed. I took a flier on the AKG N5005. Last year I actually bought a used pair on Mercari, but I ended up getting a refund when the IEM's weren't sent out. I watched no less than 5 reviews, and I remember @ericp10 raving about them, and so I bought them new thru AKG. Why not? Great reviews and 4 tuners and three cables. They'll be here next week.


----------



## 4ceratops

PhonoPhi said:


> They are really great tips that are on the market for at least more than a month already, and not overpriced as many tips out there.
> 
> For me, TRI Clarion worked amazingly:
> 1. The conical tip helped greatly with the fit by coupling - my ears are pretty large but the ear channels are fairly narrow and totally resisting any deep insertion, even an idea of something like Etymotic.
> ...


I also ordered them and based on my own experience I would like to point out that the size L is not able to provide a seal for me. My usual size is 14mm, the manufacturer specifies 14mm anyway and yet they are unusable for me. Pity.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nope the whole cable is the $700 one he posted about the other day that got everyone all upset. 🙄


I know just an irony. I wonder what kind of R&D had any cable need to charge that high except pure brand premium for 1% of Rich population in Rich country. But it’s all demand and supply, if anyone who loved the product and willing to play $1M, deal’s settled.  It’s like you are tipping for a street singer, just a matter of penny or $1M depending on the purchasing power of the potential big fish.

Throwing those and hoping for big fish isn’t particularly bad idea for a small pond. Unless that shop really want to have a cost-strategy, which is simply impossible for such a small shop who doesn’t really own any capitals for manufacturing.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, the Adapter cable is in addition to the $699.00 Totem cable. A $79.90 additional cost that performs differently and has separate applications. The Adapter Cable can be used with the Totem cable or alone. But alone it at times surpasses the Totem cable. It simply depends on the IEM/DAP combo.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/penon-totem-adapter-cable.html
> 
> ...


What exactly did Penon aim for when designing these things? Are they adapters, or they really expect people buy these to change the sound of their IEM???


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I couldn't help myself. I thought I could get through a second Holiday season without purchasing anything new, but I failed. I took a flier on the AKG N5005. Last year I actually bought a used pair on Mercari, but I ended up getting a refund when the IEM's weren't sent out. I watched no less than 5 reviews, and I remember @ericp10 raving about them, and so I bought them new thru AKG. Why not? Great reviews and 4 tuners and three cables. They'll be here next week.


I have one N5005 incoming and stacked at local UPS “item received, acceptance pending.” AKG/Harman now ship their product with cheapest “Mail Innovation; receiving date unknown” instead of UPS Ground. A cost cut for shrinking business, yea…yea…I see those many times.. AKG/Harman is about to end.

I’m not gonna disclose too much, but at least it’s fair to say, my company just hired ex-Harman international employee, you see what’s happening to them by that simple fact very well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> What exactly did Penon aim for when designing these things? Are they adapters, or they really expect people buy these to change the sound of their IEM???


Impedance adapter.  Higher impedance higher bass with a sacrifice in degraded tonality, I’d tried some of impedance adapters and didn’t like how they muffled the treble transient response.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 5, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Impedance adapter.  Higher impedance higher bass with a sacrifice in degraded tonality, I’d tried some of impedance adapters and didn’t like how they muffled the treble transient response.


Wait, aren’t those $79 adapter suppose to be transparent with very low impedance due to fancy gold and silver wires?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, aren’t those $79 adapter suppose to be transparent with very low impedance with gold and silver wires?


In has register in the plug or the plug is high impedance itself.
You can see same type of product from ifi
https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/

For more data about impedance adapter’s impact on sound signature (fr & impulse response) here is a good reference:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16472109

Again, impedance adapter is extremely hard to find any use. Except very rare case for very few IEMs. Most of the case it simply kills the sound to sound dead.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> I know just an irony. I wonder what kind of R&D had any cable need to charge that high except pure brand premium for 1% of Rich population in Rich country. But it’s all demand and supply, if anyone who loved the product and willing to play $1M, deal’s settled.  It’s like you are tipping for a street singer, just a matter of penny or $1M depending on the purchasing power of the potential big fish.
> 
> Throwing those and hoping for big fish isn’t particularly bad idea for a small pond. Unless that shop really want to have a cost-strategy, which is simply impossible for such a small shop who doesn’t really own any capitals for manufacturing.


I've met wealthy people from mainland China who are willing to spend a lot on a high quality Litz cable that has the tonal and transparency quality they are after. They said it wasn't uncommon if you have the money to spend.  The pond is actually quite large given that a lot of the Chinese IEM market need to be successful at home to make money.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> In has register in the plug or the plug is high impedance itself.
> You can see same type of product from ifi
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the resistors used to adjust the impedance that are problematic. Many can impact on tone and transparency. And some - more expensive - are better than others.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> I've met wealthy people from mainland China who are willing to spend a lot on a high quality Litz cable that has the tonal and transparency quality they are after. They said it wasn't uncommon if you have the money to spend.  The pond is actually quite large given that a lot of the Chinese IEM market need to be successful at home to make money.


Haha showing off purchasing power! I spent a third of my life in Shanghai, China and know that culture very very well. Especially for “2nd Generation Rich”.


----------



## r31ya

pretty sure there will be plenty $300+ cables to be paired with kilobuck cIEMs.


----------



## gmdb

I believe it is safe to declare the Penon Totem cable a totally reasonable and affordable proposition. That is, when compared to the Cross Lambda Apolo cable at $6000. I don't think the link to the recent review has been published here before.  

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cross-lambda-apollo-gb.26199/


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> pretty sure there will be plenty $300+ cables to be paired with kilobuck cIEMs.


Yea as far as cable do good to IEM and the owner is willing to pay the kidney👍

I was so disappointed by recabling W80 to one of FiiO’s MMCX cable. FiiO’s cable is better made than Westone’s MMCX, nice aluminum look plug, durable cable, cool mmcx connectors, and then I was so disappointed with the sound paired with W80, it toned down warm tonality to “dark” level, so I gave up and switched back. I can see some people in such a despair would pay good amount of their cash to shave the sound, after they’ve done everything they could, and assuming they don’t like EQ.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> I believe it is safe to declare the Penon Totem cable a totally reasonable and affordable proposition. That is, when compared to the Cross Lambda Apolo cable at $6000. I don't think the link to the recent review has been published here before.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cross-lambda-apollo-gb.26199/


Hope you still remember TRN’s pure gold VX! @$30,000 or sth.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Impedance adapter.  Higher impedance higher bass with a sacrifice in degraded tonality, I’d tried some of impedance adapters and didn’t like how they muffled the treble transient response.


There is no mentioning of impedance adapter in the product page   If it is impedance adapter, then they must mention the ohm value, right?


----------



## r31ya (Dec 5, 2022)

gmdb said:


> I believe it is safe to declare the Penon Totem cable a totally reasonable and affordable proposition. That is, when compared to the Cross Lambda Apolo cable at $6000. I don't think the link to the recent review has been published here before.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cross-lambda-apollo-gb.26199/


cable that fancy and expensive, yet no numerical mention of its lab testing result?
like resistancy or something?
---
In Cross Lambda Audio website,


> For TFZ and KZ brand headphones, our 0.78 mm terminals can be used.


Holy crap, someone actually trying to buy $200+ cable for their KZs?


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> pretty sure there will be plenty $300+ cables to be paired with kilobuck cIEMs.



I have an audiophile friend who pairs a $1000 USD cable with his humble $20 BLON BL-03. I kid you not.

He says it makes the sound "much richer". Well, I know there are 2 camps of cable believers and cable detractors here, I respect both camps, and it is his money after all, whatever floats his boat!


----------



## Ace Bee

Ace Bee said:


> ISN Audio H2 is one of the most notable discovery for me to end the year with. It ticks so many check boxes that I really had to scratch my head to look for the cons. Read below to find my more detaield impressions:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29693


Updated the review slightly with more impressions of H2 paired with MEAOES Eagle. Enjoy another read, if you will


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> I have an audiophile friend who pairs a $1000 USD cable with his humble $20 BLON BL-03. I kid you not.
> 
> He says it makes the sound "much richer". Well, I know there are 2 camps of cable believers and cable detractors here, I respect both camps, and it is his money after all, whatever floats his boat!


The only expensive cable i met are two cable that is for cIEMs.
The $300 ish cable for 8 driver perside $1200 cIEMs whose imaging and decay blew my mind.
and the unknown price but won't be cheap cable for $2300 cIEMs, which i accidentally met and didn't carry proper gear to try it with.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> What exactly did Penon aim for when designing these things? Are they adapters, or they really expect people buy these to change the sound of their IEM???


The thing is every manufacturer places a specific tone value to the cable they include with an IEM. Maybe 10% of the time they miss the mark and you drastically have an issue where a cable needs a change out. Like the included cable with my Nobel Audio Encore did not optimize it in any way.

But as far as Hybrid cables like silver and copper mixed there can be many different builds and % differences in cable make-up. So you can have warmer Silver/Copper Hybrid cables and cooler ones.

Palladium and gold do other things too, read the review.


So do you realize every manufacturer puts a specific cable with the IEM when you buy it? That’s an example of manufacturers doing their due diligence to ensure their product is optimized. Thus there are all kinds of cables out there. Normally a manufacturer includes a pure copper cable when the sound signature calls for it. Or a hybrid if they are trying to tap into the spacial characters and speed characteristics of silver. It’s all about making their included cable match the IEM.

If you read the two Totem Adapter reviews you will be informed as to Penon’s ideas. They don’t exactly say they are including the Adapter to modify the sound. They don’t need to, the people that just need an Adapter to go from 2.5mm balanced to 4.4mm balanced could find maybe a less drastic Adapter. Meaning in my opinion there are times when the Totem works great with an IEM and times when (just the quality) of the metallurgy changes the bass and other tones to a place not maybe wanted? An example the HOOK-X is not the best with the Totem cable or Adapter cable. So in that regard getting just normal metal Adapter could be better. But the Totem works to change the tone even when just placed in-front of an included cable. I’m not the only person at Head-Fi that perceives this. And...we all basically hear the same effects, though you also need to take in account subjective preferences and DAP tone.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> Updated the review slightly with more impressions of H2 paired with MEAOES Eagle. Enjoy another read, if you will


At a glance, I thought you have the EAxEA Gaea


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> What exactly did Penon aim for when designing these things? Are they adapters, or they really expect people buy these to change the sound of their IEM???





o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, aren’t those $79 adapter suppose to be transparent with very low impedance due to fancy gold and silver wires?


It’s not about transparency only, as at times the metallurgy will change the DD character. Thus every IEM is slightly different in how the Totem responds. Basically everything is changed when you add the Totem Adapter or Totem cable into the loop.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I have an audiophile friend who pairs a $1000 USD cable with his humble $20 BLON BL-03. I kid you not.
> 
> He says it makes the sound "much richer". Well, I know there are 2 camps of cable believers and cable detractors here, I respect both camps, and it is his money after all, whatever floats his boat!


Mate, we buy better sources for IEM. “Apple dongle only” folks look at us the same way 

Edit: I genuinely feel that pairing adequate transducers (not BL03) with strong battery-powered source (not dongle) like G5 is a great idea. If people say I’m crazy, I blame you.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s not about transparency only, as at times the metallurgy will change the DD character. Thus every IEM is slightly different in how the Totem responds. Basically everything is changed when you add the Totem Adapter or Totem cable into the loop.


Interesting  I don’t get it, but I respect what you hear.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting  I don’t get it, but I respect what you hear.


Dsnuts hears the cables just like I do. But also there is always the character of different DAPs and subjective preferences which enable a match-up. The problem with reporting on cable changes is often over time your perception will alter. So there is no way I could write a review like the Totem Adapter review and take days and days to listen to every combination. Yet with a ounce of common sense you can kinda learn to suggest combinations, yet everyone is different. Sill the combinations work for many. Like the Totem Adapter the ISN SC4 cable and the ISN EST50 was a suggestion to me by Dsnuts who found the Adapter added a slight bit of authority to the regular ISN SC4 cable and EST50 combo. The SC4 is a hyper cool cable and has a ton of spacial and energetic tone to it, in this regard the Adapter cable brings extras to the sound. 

Everything is simply a suggestion as to what works, but I would be surprised if anyone likes the HOOK-X planar IEM with the Totem Adapter or Totem Cable?


----------



## Jmop

I would buy the Totem interconnect if I had the need for one, it just has a clean and durable look to it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting  I don’t get it, but I respect what you hear.



You will read reports, I’m not crazy and I’m not alone in my views. Remember every manufacturer matches their IEM to a cable! 


Jmop said:


> I would buy the Totem interconnect if I had the need for one, it just has a clean and durable look to it.


When I did the original Totem Cable review I only tested the Totem Cable with a range of IEMs. Now the in the time it took me to produce the Totem Adapter review I had both the Adapter and Totem cable to about a day short of a month. Also I burned-in the Adapter and the Totem Cable for 7 days straight. 

But in that months time I learned that the tone of the Totem cable/Adapter is very specific, in that it works better with some IEMs and lesser with others! Cheers!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 5, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> You will read reports, I’m not crazy and I’m not alone in my views. Remember every manufacturer matches their IEM to a cable!
> 
> When I did the original Totem Cable review I only tested the Totem Cable with a range of IEMs. Now the in the time it took me to produce the Totem Adapter review I had both the Adapter and Totem cable to about a day short of a month. Also I burned-in the Adapter and the Totem Cable for 7 days straight.
> 
> But in that months time I learned that the tone of the Totem cable/Adapter is very specific, in that it works better with some IEMs and lesser with others! Cheers!


Didn't mean to offend, mate. Just a bit confused how a bit of good cable between source and an existing cable can shift the presentation noticeably, from a technical perspective.


----------



## yaps66

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure if this is shared.
> 
> An era of big caliber, here comes TRI’s
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tri-clarion?variant=43616889405657


Thanks for sharing! Ordered!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Not a bit of offense taken. Sorry if I came off that way in my response. 


o0genesis0o said:


> Didn't mean to offend, mate. Just a bit confused how a big of good cable between source and an existing cable can shift the presentation noticeably, from a technical perspective.


It’s just that every portion of the signal is affected by whatever it passes through. At times it shifts the musicality to be better and at times it undermines the tone. A section of cable has different metals in that section than the entire cable following it. Thus even a small section prior to the used cable can have an effect. Such an effect can be wanted or unwanted. When it’s correct the metals will enhance the tone, or undermine the original tone that you had alone with the cable you are using. It’s at times unknown what that outcome will be and it depends on the DAP tone, the IEM tone and the cable tone, plus not to mention the Adapter tone. Each has a specific character, so we are using these characteristics to “EQ” in a way. But it’s way more than what EQ does, maybe. It can be included with EQ. But most cable believers don’t EQ. We are attempting to dial in a sound that is maybe purely the IEM/DAP/Cable. To look for enhancements which can be found due to the relationships of the IEM with the cable build materials to optimize a style of playback. Though it takes a lot of listening time as at times playback can change as your mind realizes differences later and picks up and understands stuff that at first you were thrilled with, later to have those tones be figured out, hence the tone can either stay the same, be perceived as darker or brighter. Even upon listening on different days can affect what is perceived to be correct as far as tone goes. Perception is fickle and not always dependable. Yet we still try and generalize for the benefit of the group, and our own understanding of these changes. At times a cable/IEM match will vary only slightly per day in and day out, that’s when we know we are onto something special. Cheers!


----------



## FlacFan

o0genesis0o said:


> There is no mentioning of impedance adapter in the product page   If it is impedance adapter, then they must mention the ohm value, right?


Nope. That is a $299 option....

Cheers.


----------



## cqtek

I have just reviewed the P1 Max and liked them for being more analytical. The downside was their bass, which is a bit flat and less punchy. Well, these NiceHCK F1's improve them in those aspects. I have only tried the standard Silver tuning and I don't even want to touch the filters, because I really like this profile, very clear, defined, very transparent and detailed. They make a great pair with the EarMen Angel that I'm reviewing this week.
Finally a great product from NiceHCK.


----------



## o0genesis0o

cqtek said:


> I have just reviewed the P1 Max and liked them for being more analytical. The downside was their bass, which is a bit flat and less punchy. Well, these NiceHCK F1's improve them in those aspects. I have only tried the standard Silver tuning and I don't even want to touch the filters, because I really like this profile, very clear, defined, very transparent and detailed. They make a great pair with the EarMen Angel that I'm reviewing this week.
> Finally a great product from NiceHCK.


Nice stuffs! Eager to hear your impressions and measurements of the angle.

If you have a chance to change the filter, could you check whether the soundstage of F1 get better with the black filter?


----------



## lushmelody

cqtek said:


> I have just reviewed the P1 Max and liked them for being more analytical. The downside was their bass, which is a bit flat and less punchy. Well, these NiceHCK F1's improve them in those aspects. I have only tried the standard Silver tuning and I don't even want to touch the filters, because I really like this profile, very clear, defined, very transparent and detailed. They make a great pair with the EarMen Angel that I'm reviewing this week.
> Finally a great product from NiceHCK.


Competition is so intense, that planar is so under the radar. I'm very tempted by Zetian Wu but Nicehck's versatility seems better


----------



## Redcarmoose

lushmelody said:


> Competition is so intense, that planar is so under the radar. I'm very tempted by Zetian Wu but Nicehck's versatility seems better


Choices, choices and more choices!


----------



## Leonarfd

Cables always make for fun debate. For me the esthetic and craftsmanship of some of the aftermarket cables is worth it alone.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> There is no mentioning of impedance adapter in the product page   If it is impedance adapter, then they must mention the ohm value, right?


Yea need someone to buy it and measure it. If it’s super low resistance, wow! But if that’s high resistance…a good looking cable basically wasted.

I’ve set myself not going for cable over $100 unless it’s made of anti-particles(highest value to grams so far because it’s to hard to generate and contain).


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea need someone to buy it and measure it. If it’s super low resistance, wow! But if that’s high resistance…a good looking cable basically wasted.
> 
> I’ve set myself not going for cable over $100 unless it’s made of anti-particles(highest value to grams so far because it’s to hard to generate and contain).


I have expensive power cables and one expensive RCA interconnect, but those were purchased years ago. But I never spent more than $200 on IEM cables, I just thought DAPs and IEMs changed the sound more. And.........I did buy an upgrade headphone cable for my MDR-Z1R.........I did hear a difference in playback. I have only really enjoyed the IEM cable improvements in the last few months?


----------



## Ace Bee

Redcarmoose said:


> I have expensive power cables and one expensive RCA interconnect, but those were purchased years ago. But I never spent more than $200 on IEM cables, I just thought DAPs and IEMs changed the sound more. And.........I did buy an upgrade headphone cable for my MDR-Z1R.........I did hear a difference in playback. I have only really enjoyed the IEM cable improvements in the last few months?


You and I share something similar in that...I also feel that $199 is the maximum reasonable limit to pay for a cable. But well, till date I have never paid more than $100 for any cable I have acquired


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ace Bee said:


> You and I share something similar in that...I also feel that $199 is the maximum reasonable limit to pay for a cable. But well, till date I have never paid more than $100 for any cable I have acquired


Yes, but no one asked me to try a more expensive cable? I actually never tried a Flagship/TOTL IEM cable before.

 When I got the IER-Z1R the Kimber was so good with the full-size MDR-Z1R, that buying the IER-Z1R the week it came out, I naturally got the IEM Kimber also for the IER-Z1R. After burn-in I then tried to swap cables..........to my dismay the Kimber was not as good as the included Sony IER-Z1R cables. Now everyone know that, but that's the risk you take by being an early adaptor..........I took a risk. Now, after the Totem, I totally understand why those (others) pay top dollar for cables. I see the value in them. If you have one or two IEMs that you truly want to find out the possibilities of where the IEM can go, I would look into cables as the final frontier. I'm a believer now?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> I have expensive power cables and one expensive RCA interconnect, but those were purchased years ago. But I never spent more than $200 on IEM cables, I just thought DAPs and IEMs changed the sound more. And.........I did buy an upgrade headphone cable for my MDR-Z1R.........I did hear a difference in playback. I have only really enjoyed the IEM cable improvements in the last few months?


Yea, in my personal take, cables are last “paradiso” for audiophiles who basically exhaust & enjoyed over other factors, it does slightly change the touch —imaging and few decibels up/downs on fr, or even less than a db, but if that change comes as an aggregation, 1 or 2 degree change in FR’s curve slope could generate noticeable integral areas of the total nuance delivery —of the sound, regardless of cable itself or its sub-components, for BA’s.  I’d take that as physical lowpass-filter. It’s just the price to some is a bit too highballer, if someone can afford and have complete satisfaction, deal’s done👍

The change is very very faint, almost at the same level of the difference in wines. I’ve blind tested at a wine taste event last winter at a french restaurant, and took scoreboards, and tasing checklist of bold/thin, scent, color, etc etc, some are very easy to tell, but there were two wines (one from Germany, one from Southern France) that to my nose and tongue, it tasted identical, but many other testers got it right. 

I guess audiophiles are the sommelier of the sound, we don’t take Yamaha/Steinway’s tonality as “Piano”, or for “wine”. So yea, to me Cables are type of Wine-glasses such as Riedel, and wine-glasses does change the taste even to the same wine.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> You and I share something similar in that...I also feel that $199 is the maximum reasonable limit to pay for a cable. But well, till date I have never paid more than $100 for any cable I have acquired


Yea…$200 for wine-glasses are OK. And I’m tempted to PWA’s $158 cables that’s for sure. So maybe once I have more disposable income I may extend the threshold to $200.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

One night I had my favorite album on, my favorite IEM in my ears and my favorite DAP playing. The addition of the cable seemed to take everything one step further? Now while it wasn’t all the substantial, it a way it was, because the soundstage was noticeably different, the all BA IEM was slightly more vivid and real. I almost never drink, like once every two months or so, I drank a shot, then number two shot of Whiskey and it amplified the effect of the DAP, the IEM and the cable, oh........also I had a new (hi-res) remaster of a favorite album playing. So it was the Whiskey, the DAP, the cable, the remaster and the IEMs......so all together it was really seemed substantial, and I will never forget that single night. It was actually like some kind of highlight, of my life.....or something, strangely enough?


AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea, in my personal take, cables are last “paradiso” for audiophiles who basically exhaust & enjoyed over other factors, it does slightly change the touch —imaging and few decibels up/downs on fr, or even less than a db, but if that change comes as an aggregation, 1 or 2 degree change in FR’s curve slope could generate noticeable integral areas of the total nuance delivery —of the sound, regardless of cable itself or its sub-components, for BA’s.  I’d take that as physical lowpass-filter. It’s just the price to some is a bit too highballer, if someone can afford and have complete satisfaction, deal’s done👍
> 
> The change is very very faint, almost at the same level of the difference in wines. I’ve blind tested at a wine taste event last winter at a french restaurant, and took scoreboards, and tasing checklist of bold/thin, scent, color, etc etc, some are very easy to tell, but there were two wines (one from Germany, one from Southern France) that to my nose and tongue, it tasted identical, but many other testers got it right.
> 
> I guess audiophiles are the sommelier of the sound, we don’t take Yamaha/Steinway’s tonality as “Piano”, or for “wine”. So yea, to me Cables are type of Wine-glasses such as Riedel, and wine-glasses does change the taste even to the same wine.


----------



## Cheesebuggah (Dec 5, 2022)

$100 max for me. For headphones, I imagine a braided Hart Audio custom cable that is black and white on the left. Pale red and pale green on the right: like a casino-themed cable. Beware, I am known to be a penny-pincher, though!


----------



## baskingshark

Ok, it is time for our obligatory weekly KZ/CCA pokemon reveal.

Presenting the CCA FLA. 

Single DD.












Claimed to be a "BENCHMARK for U shaped tuning".

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/3031393020494640/


----------



## Redcarmoose

New TINHIFI T4 PLUS model is coming!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Cheesebuggah said:


> $100 max for me. For headphones, I imagine a braided Hart Audio custom cable that is black and white on the left. Pale red and pale green on the right: like a casino-themed cable. Beware, I am known to be a penny-pincher, though!


Yea, and hopefully we could extend our threshold from $100 to higher later in our life👍
 Take cables as wine-glass, $100 is very good line.  $6000 for wine glass? Yea if I’m rich enough, and needless to worry about home/car mortgages etc.

One exception is TRN selling golden $50 V-shape IEM VX, for $20k or $30K. It’s ridiculous, as if someone selling $30k golden corks for wine bottle.

Wait…I can see a rich youtuber would love that idea and actually buy it…deal’s done!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Ok, it is time for our obligatory weekly KZ/CCA pokemon reveal.
> 
> Presenting the CCA FLA.
> 
> ...


Is there any CCA follower on headfi anymore? I was looking HM20’s review but it took forever to come.

As far as I know, their CRA+ has got a very good single dynamic driver, so if they tuned that to nice looking U-shape, the ingredients and recipes could match.

I may try it for CCA’s sake. At least they sometime try on non-KZ style tunings with hit or miss .


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea, and hopefully we could extend our threshold from $100 to higher later in our life👍
> Take cables as wine-glass, $100 is very good line.  $6000 for wine glass? Yea if I’m rich enough, and needless to worry about home/car mortgages etc.
> 
> One exception is TRN selling golden $50 V-shape IEM VX, for $20k or $30K. It’s ridiculous, as if someone selling $30k golden corks for wine bottle.
> ...


TRN tried trolling and forcing a meme but nobody cared


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Competition is so intense, that planar is so under the radar. I'm very tempted by Zetian Wu but Nicehck's versatility seems better


You can find a recording signature from Wu Zetian vs original recording, it gives a good walk-thru from this Review article of this blog(google translated to english from original Japanese text). It’s properly recorded with B&K (that Moondrop uses as their measurement device as well). Big investment.

In the index hit #8,




Then replay with dead-flat IEM/headphones, otherwise you will have your IEM’s impact.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 5, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Ok, it is time for our obligatory weekly KZ/CCA pokemon reveal.
> 
> Presenting the CCA FLA.
> 
> ...


that's like around 12db drop?
apparently will be sold tomorrow, so there should be more info tomorrow.
but CXS replacement already? or cheaper?


----------



## Leonarfd

A little haul from OpenHeart, used the sale to clean up my desk with similar looking IEMs storage cases. Looking good in real life and has a good magnet for closing plus a little matching strap.
Also two extension cables in 8 core silver in 50cm, one being 4.4 and the other 3.5mm. Both are flexible and look great. The sound is not doing anything with the signal. So I bet the resistance is minimal.


----------



## gadgetgod

The more i listen to the Duo, the more i praise them. Yesterday went to a cousin’s place and went alone to the park for a moment of solitude 😁

Sometimes i wonder how come this sounds so good, i have listened to the flagship Fourte as well, obviously its better and more improved, but duo, this little baby has a charm of its own. I pair it with Effect Audio Cadmus, my short, very short impressions are as follows.

Excellent bass, a little loose but very impactful, midrange sounds a little recessed yet quite crisp and clear, and highs, they are inoffensive and extends well. Not as crisp or as tight as the fourte, but a set i am not getting enough of even after spending most of my time with it  ah i forgot to mention, the stage depth is simply outstanding!!

This is honestly my first 64audio that i own, i have my eyes on many other models as well, but bank says otherwise


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can find a recording signature from Wu Zetian vs original recording, it gives a good walk-thru from this Review article of this blog(google translated to english from original Japanese text). It’s properly recorded with B&K (that Moondrop uses as their measurement device as well). Big investment.
> 
> In the index hit #8,
> 
> ...


That is impressive, thanks! Glad to know now a way to test it because none of those IEMs are available at local retail


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

Unfortunate things happened to AKG N5005. I ordered 3 weeks ago and AKG/Harman shipped via UPS mail innovation, the tracking says it reached to my nearest UPS shipping facility but pending acceptance.  And it’s been sitting there forever.

I called AKG to see what’s going on the feedback upon their investigation was:

“N5005 is out of stock, so we can’t deliver it to you anymore. We will process a refund to your original payment”

Hmm! Interesting. The actual shipment says arrived at my nearest UPS facility and pending their acceptance scan.
Where did the shipment go?

Anyway, just a heads up for someone who run into same issue like me with AKG/Harman in the future. Good part is I didn’t need to wait 30min to connect to a customer rep, only 30sec or so for the queue which is very good.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Unfortunate things happened to AKG N5005. I ordered 3 weeks ago and AKG/Harman shipped via UPS mail innovation, the tracking says it reached to my nearest UPS shipping facility but pending acceptance.  And it’s been sitting there forever.
> 
> I called AKG to see what’s going on the feedback upon their investigation was:
> 
> ...


UPS is holding on to one of my packages since a month. Every day they just say it will be released today. I am just worried now. First time with UPS and its a very bad experience.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> UPS is holding on to one of my packages since a month. Every day they just say it will be released today. I am just worried now. First time with UPS and its a very bad experience.


USP /Fedex/DHL generally does their job pretty decently compared to third-party delivery services, but I feel your pain. Hope it gets delivered soon!


----------



## morndewey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea…$200 for wine-glasses are OK. And I’m tempted to PWA’s $158 cables that’s for sure. So maybe once I have more disposable income I may extend the threshold to $200.


For me, those budget-end PW cables offer great value and (again), for me, produce distinctive enhancements to iem character over typical stock cables.

Those enhancements are not always desirable, so I’ve acquired a small, core collection of cable alternates that more or less cover the tonality gamut in broadstroke—pure silver, pure copper, SPC, and two pure silver/copper hybrids (of different relative proportions).

Each cable tends to behave predictably (in its affects on freq range), but some iems will respond unexpectedly in relation to my notions regarding which frequencies would benefit and how. 
Shame its taken me so much time (and money!) to establish core baselines in all this. 

But I do very much recommend those budget PW cables!


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> USP /Fedex/DHL generally does their job pretty decently compared to third-party delivery services, but I feel your pain. Hope it gets delivered soon!


Only DHL has offered crazy clearance even after multiple parcels. FEDEX has always given me a hard time and now UPS is a big step up from all the trouble I had with the FEDEX lol. Fingers crossed to get the UPS shipment cleared soon.


----------



## szore

Just got the Dunnu S&S tips in the mail...very very impressive! Excellent sound and fit, and the bass and rumble is amazing off my Szalayi!


----------



## Dsnuts

szore said:


> Just got the Dunnu S&S tips in the mail...very very impressive! Excellent sound and fit, and the bass and rumble is amazing off my Szalayi!


Now you see why I have been telling folks to get a set. Brilliant tips.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Unfortunate things happened to AKG N5005. I ordered 3 weeks ago and AKG/Harman shipped via UPS mail innovation, the tracking says it reached to my nearest UPS shipping facility but pending acceptance.  And it’s been sitting there forever.
> 
> I called AKG to see what’s going on the feedback upon their investigation was:
> 
> ...


out of stock?! I just ordered from them. They took my money. If they are out of stock, then need to put a SOLD OUT notice on their website and stop selling.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Now you see why I have been telling folks to get a set. Brilliant tips.


I just ordered 6 pairs of large from Penon. Let's see how good they are?


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 5, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmm! Interesting. The actual shipment says arrived at my nearest UPS facility and pending their acceptance scan.
> Where did the shipment go?


Search around your house. Maybe the postman threw it somewhere? Happened at my place . Not UPS though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> out of stock?! I just ordered from them. They took my money. If they are out of stock, then need to put a SOLD OUT notice on their website and stop selling.


Yea it’s weird as heck. Aftet the refund I may place order again.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Search around your house. Maybe the postman threw it somewhere? Happened at my place . Not UPS though.


That will be a free xmas gift since AKG is processing  my refund👏 haha yea unfortunately UPS it is.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For anyone who ordered the N5005, it is indeed out of stock and has been out of stock for several weeks. If you ordered in that time, chances are you are NOT getting your order fulfilled. I just got off the phone with a CSR for Harman and they refunded my order and told me there is no stock even though the website specifically states "in stock". I ended up ordering a pair from a different site and paying $20.00 more, but I just felt like I didn't want to be denied again.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I came THISCLOSE to pulling the trigger on some Sony IER-Z1R that are about $400.00 off. Almost rang them up on my CC, but the reviews kept steering me away with the description of heavy bass, recessed mids, and treble that lacks a bit of air and extension, as this seems to be a bassheads END GAME. So I was left unconvinced, and decided on the N5005.


----------



## chinmie

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I came THISCLOSE to pulling the trigger on some Sony IER-Z1R that are about $400.00 off. Almost rang them up on my CC, but the reviews kept steering me away with the description of heavy bass, recessed mids, and treble that lacks a bit of air and extension, as this seems to be a bassheads END GAME. So I was left unconvinced, and decided on the N5005.



If i come across z1r for $400 (considering the condition) i would swipe it without hesitations 

But it's true, the size and weight would definitely be a problem to some people that i wouldn't recommend buying them without trying the fit first


----------



## greymousetaxi

bought these "samsung" iems from walmart, tore them down to see if they shared the same driver as akg×samsung paired with phones and it looks like they do share the same drivers. will probably reshell these in some spare shells.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> For anyone who ordered the N5005, it is indeed out of stock and has been out of stock for several weeks. If you ordered in that time, chances are you are NOT getting your order fulfilled. I just got off the phone with a CSR for Harman and they refunded my order and told me there is no stock even though the website specifically states "in stock". I ended up ordering a pair from a different site and paying $20.00 more, but I just felt like I didn't want to be denied again.


Ah….so it was true…🥲


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I came THISCLOSE to pulling the trigger on some Sony IER-Z1R that are about $400.00 off. Almost rang them up on my CC, but the reviews kept steering me away with the description of heavy bass, recessed mids, and treble that lacks a bit of air and extension, as this seems to be a bassheads END GAME. So I was left unconvinced, and decided on the N5005.


I have Sony’s old-flagship EXQ1, it wasn’t sold separately but came with Qualia’s MD, a heck of $2000 set. But that once flagship is obsolete now, if I rate EXQ1 with 2022 standard, best it can go is B- with V-shape signature. So yea save your fund👍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

chinmie said:


> If i come across z1r for $400 (considering the condition) i would swipe it without hesitations
> 
> But it's true, the size and weight would definitely be a problem to some people that i wouldn't recommend buying them without trying the fit first


$400 OFF. Not $400.00. If it was $400, I'd buy them regardless of sound preference just to resell for double that lol


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Mate, we buy better sources for IEM. “Apple dongle only” folks look at us the same way
> 
> Edit: I genuinely feel that pairing adequate transducers (not BL03) with strong battery-powered source (not dongle) like G5 is a great idea. If people say I’m crazy, I blame you.


"Apple dongle only" is obviously a limited approach. Knowing applicability limits and having a neutral reference source is much more instructive. I tried to ask mutiple times in the Science Forum about it, not getting an answer. (The guys there are either more into "troll hunting" or science Don Quichottes of a kind...)

Recently, I found good data, and to summarize again:
Apple Dongle is great for 40-80 Ohm IEMs, can do up to 110 Ohm depending on sensitivity, and may work from 40 to 20 Ohm (keeping in mind that the value is cited typically at 1 kHz, while the impedance frequency dependence can be a roller coaster for many multi-BA IEMs).
Keeping it short, I spent quite a bit of time and money re-learning from using a coloured DAP. So I would strongly advise anyone to have their neutral reference source, be it an Apple dongle, Tempotec HD pro or something else.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Impedance adapter.  Higher impedance higher bass with a sacrifice in degraded tonality, I’d tried some of impedance adapters and didn’t like how they muffled the treble transient response.


I did have the same impression for quite some time.
Impedance adapters do not do well with weak sources, like phones, etc.
The original main purpose of impedance adapters is to bring too powerful sources for sensitive IEM to their more optimal voltage range with better noise and more optimal power delivery.
Then, less intended consequence of using impedance adapters is that multi-driver IEMs are affected in terms of the power distribution among their drivers. It changes their tonaluty, sometimes for the worse, but often for better.
In this context, I am really interested in your opinion on the effect of 18-50 Ohm impedance adapters on KZ AST that you have.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////
Finally, for all the recent BS on "metallurgy of palladium", and it is not only "me hearing" but "some others" silly lines - hardly a point to comment and hear even more BS - just thinking what may be the carmic consequences of excessive BS generation (?)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah….so it was true…🥲


Yep. It's true unfortunately. Glad i'm getting a refund and I was able to find it elsewhere for around the same price.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> Apple Dongle is great for 40-80 Ohm IEMs, can do up to 110 Ohm depending on sensitivity, and may work from 40 to 20 Ohm (keeping in mind that the value is cited typically at 1 kHz, while the impedance frequency dependence can be a roller coaster for many multi-BA IEMs)


Strongly agree. Apple dongle can even drive HD560S (125ohm, decent sensitivity) with authority. In A/B, i found negligible difference between apple dongle and S9 Pro. I fully expected a bloodbath when doing the A/B test, but nothing special to report.

On the other hand, I don’t think Apple dongle sounds as good with lower impedance transducers such as Andro (16ohm), MD4 (8ohm), and even Blessing 2 (20 something ohm). Of course, the sound is alright, so one might not care for more. But the sense of space from desktop-like sources makes me happy, so no turning back


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Strongly agree. Apple dongle can even drive HD560S (125ohm, decent sensitivity) with authority. In A/B, i found negligible difference between apple dongle and S9 Pro. I fully expected a bloodbath when doing the A/B test, but nothing special to report.
> 
> On the other hand, I don’t think Apple dongle sounds as good with lower impedance transducers such as Andro (16ohm), MD4 (8ohm), and even Blessing 2 (20 something ohm). Of course, the sound is alright, so one might not care for more. But the sense of space from desktop-like sources makes me happy, so no turning back


Yea I had a chance to pull out my old pairs of ER4S to help someone was looking for ER4 alternatives after his 3rd ety, I recommended Variations due to certain facts that’s one of the most advanced IEM to-date (EST+ Softears MID BA + LCP), so I was asked about noise isolation of both.

He uses ER4 while doing the yard work, so I played a chainsaw sound on my iphone, then powered ER4 with my ipad for the first time, wow iPad dongle is powerful!!  I don’t know if Apple still use Wolfson dac or not, but I’m quite amazed by drivability of iPad. ER4S is the hardest to drive IEM of my entire collections, it’s harder to run than HD560S.




PhonoPhi said:


> "Apple dongle only" is obviously a limited approach. Knowing applicability limits and having a neutral reference source is much more instructive. I tried to ask mutiple times in the Science Forum about it, not getting an answer. (The guys there are either more into "troll hunting" or science Don Quichottes of a kind...)
> 
> Recently, I found good data, and to summarize again:
> Apple Dongle is great for 40-80 Ohm IEMs, can do up to 110 Ohm depending on sensitivity, and may work from 40 to 20 Ohm (keeping in mind that the value is cited typically at 1 kHz, while the impedance frequency dependence can be a roller coaster for many multi-BA IEMs).
> ...


I’m gonna try those adapter sometime on AST then.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Looking into the Tansio Mirai Sands, but dang, it's not available except for two stores and no one is selling it used.


----------



## superuser1

Redcarmoose said:


> So do you realize every manufacturer puts a specific cable with the IEM when you buy it? That’s an example of manufacturers doing their due diligence to ensure their product is optimized


You have a great sense of humour!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Looking into the Tansio Mirai Sands, but dang, it's not available except for two stores and no one is selling it used.


The Sands is so darn unique. It’s a tune that if driven wrong or supplied with the wrong cable can come-off too intense. Yet after you learn how to tame the fire, the smoldering coals get you probably the best detail per $ spent. Funny too, I ended going back and forth between the Land and the Sands and maybe, just maybe the Sands bass is slightly more authoritative? Where the Land has a more sculptured bass, the Sands is less detailed but totally does a great job, being fast and actually detailed if you compare the Sands bass to what the market supplies at that price point. The Sands fits insanely good being so small. There is this personality that the Sonion X2 midrange drivers do where you can literally touch guitar almost, guitar harmonics? Guitar at times is totally clear and yet unique in my experience, it seems to really show detail in that audio range? That single Knowles X1 tweeter also has a way about it! One of my absolute favorites of the year! Though you maybe need a warm DAP to make it smooth?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 5, 2022)

superuser1 said:


> You have a great sense of humour!


The Sands is one where the manufacturer missed the boat with the supplied cable. The included wire is way too bright. Both Dsnuts and I, as well as many others found the Penon PAC480 to be one that provides the correct tone to bring an aspect of the Sands both to life, and tone it down in other certain areas.

But what’s fun is take one or two manufacturers cables and switch them all around. You will find out the SHOZY SCB2 has the ISNSC4 as to be in combination with one of the brightest hybrid cables made. Then take the ISN H30, it has a pure copper cable, one dark wire. Later you start to realize every manufacturer does cable tests. They don’t advertise this as it would make the cable disbelievers mad, but they work out a way to make the IEMs sound their best. They do this due to knowing the right cable dials in the correct frequency response!

Still though the manufacturers try and also keep budgets in mind. Meaning if you want a better sound with your $300 IEM you can find a cable which better optimizes the sound, but at a cost. The manufacturer is not normally going to supply a $200 cable for a $300 IEM. You always have to take that in consideration, so manufacturers do the best with-in budget restraints.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> The Sands is so darn unique. It’s a tune that if driven wrong or supplied with the wrong cable can come-off too intense. Yet after you learn how to tame the fire, the smoldering coals get you probably the best detail per $ spent. Funny too, I ended going back and forth between the Land and the Sands and maybe, just maybe the Sands bass is slightly more authoritative? Where the Land has a more sculptured bass, the Sands is less detailed but totally does a great job, being fast and actually detailed if you compare the Sands bass to what the market supplies at that price point. The Sands fits insanely good being so small. There is this personality that the Sonion X2 midrange drivers do where you can literally touch guitar almost, guitar harmonics? Guitar at times is totally clear and yet unique in my experience, it seems to really show detail in that audio range? That single Knowles X1 tweeter also has a way about it! One of my absolute favorites of the year! Though you maybe need a warm DAP to make it smooth?


thanks. That's just it, I don't want smooth. I don't like harman tuning, and i'm a sucker for extension in the treble region.


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> thanks. That's just it, I don't want smooth. I don't like harman tuning, and i'm a sucker for extension in the treble region.


The shelf the Sands offers is unique in that it’s beautiful and clear, I can spends hours listening there, and it promotes vocals as well as guitars, but I’m not sure the Sands is ever looked at as a vocal specialist IEM? Either way, vocals are dynamite! 

Cheers, you will love it when you get it. I actually use wide bore ear-tips to get the most out of the huge soundstage.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I don't want smooth. I don't like harman tuning, and i'm a sucker for extension in the treble region.


/whisper “Monarch”
*Thieaudio discontinued Monarch OG and come up with U-tuned Monarch per public demand. Yet you still can find secondhand Monarch I guess, it matches with your demand mentioned above.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I came THISCLOSE to pulling the trigger on some Sony IER-Z1R that are about $400.00 off. Almost rang them up on my CC, but the reviews kept steering me away with the description of heavy bass, recessed mids, and treble that lacks a bit of air and extension, as this seems to be a bassheads END GAME. So I was left unconvinced, and decided on the N5005.



Bro, have to agree that the IER Z1R is V shaped and the bass is excellent (end game even), but the mids are indeed recessed.
So mid lovers best look elsewhere.

I think a bigger issue with the Z1R is the fit. I tried many eartips with it and still couldn't secure the fit, it kept dropping out of the ears. I mean, no point having the most heavenly sound, but the fit/comfort is atrocious. Best to audition a pair before purchasing IMHO, especially since it is a kilobuck IEM.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> /whisper “Monarch”
> *Thieaudio discontinued Monarch OG and come up with U-tuned Monarch per public demand. Yet you still can find secondhand Monarch I guess, it matches with your demand mentioned above.



Indeed it does. That's precisely why I still own the OG Monarch and don't see myself getting rid of it anytime soon.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Looking into the Tansio Mirai Sands, but dang, it's not available except for two stores and no one is selling it used.


The graph of that IEM scares me


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

Just attention callig; active trolling

Current User Name : MelodyMood

Trolling: Will ask for suggestions while insulting others, asking suggestion is actually a decoy for attention calling. Appeared at earbuds thread ranting around and now went to Wireless thread, keep ranting and cursing about corporate conspiracy and greed. I bet he got his parents slayed by mega corporate conspiracy big boss.
If you see any of that trolling act simply report. I’ve wasted my 60min of my remaining life thought the guy was actually seeking any suggestion until all of wireless thread come to realize that was all stunts and trolling.

The guy may target to discovery thread next. So just a heads up and “PAN-PAN”. It’s still ongoing.


----------



## o0genesis0o

superuser1 said:


> You have a great sense of humour!



That reminds me, 64 audio used to pack a crappy cable (that is just fine for pro audio folks) with their TOTL stuffs, until they realised that audiophile folks want to play with fancy cable and started shipping decent cable since U6t.

There was one video (or blog post) that they talk about sound of cable. I remember they said they hear slight difference if they use the most sensitive IEM (someone pointing a gun at him off camera to say that?) It seems Asian audiophiles care more / believe in those tiny changes?

Oh well, who am I to say. I insist on using big amp for Andromeda anyway 



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> thanks. That's just it, I don't want smooth. I don't like harman tuning, and i'm a sucker for extension in the treble region.



If you don’t like Harman, what do you like anyway  that target is not that different from the FR of most chi-fi IEMs: Bass hump, varying degree of flatness between bass hump and 1k, ear gain (different degree), and then different degree of roll off depending on the drivers. Few have the gut to tune like Campfire or oBravo


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just attention callig; active trolling
> 
> Current User Name : MelodyMood
> 
> ...



What is "pan pan?" I've never heard that phrase before.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> That reminds me, 64 audio used to pack a crappy cable (that is just fine for pro audio folks) with their TOTL stuffs, until they realised that audiophile folks want to play with fancy cable and started shipping decent cable since U6t.
> 
> There was one video (or blog post) that they talk about sound of cable. I remember they said they hear slight difference if they use the most sensitive IEM (someone pointing a gun at him off camera to say that?) It seems Asian audiophiles care more / believe in those tiny changes?
> 
> ...


Anole VX’s cable is crappy as well… I can’t tell difference between KZ’s cable and Anole VX’s cable🥲


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> What is "pan pan?" I've never heard that phrase before.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-pan

Right before you claim a state of emergency “Mayday Mayday Mayday” you claim “Pan-Pan Pan-Pan Pan-Pan”


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-pan
> 
> Right before you claim a state of emergency “Mayday Mayday Mayday” you claim “Pan-Pan Pan-Pan Pan-Pan”


I thought you wanted to write “Ban ban”


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-pan
> 
> Right before you claim a state of emergency “Mayday Mayday Mayday” you claim “Pan-Pan Pan-Pan Pan-Pan”



Thanks for the explanation! TIL.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I thought you wanted to write “Ban ban”


You mean this ban ban?


Weird anime song. Ancient Chinese legend time traveled to modern Tokyo and started to be a DJ at night club. Song by a famous K-POP group Queendom


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> You mean this ban ban?
> 
> 
> Weird anime song. Ancient Chinese legend time traveled to modern Tokyo and started to be a DJ at night club. Song by a famous K-POP group Queendom



No, i thought you want to ban the guy


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> No, i thought you want to ban the guy


haha That’s up to mod’s decision.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

I was browsing squiglink then found this.
Sub Bass slope = See Audio Yume | Note* only slope, they sound very different





Mid-Bass slope: Blessing2 OG





Softears RSV mid to upper mid




See Audio Bravery treble




no wonder HEXA’s tuning is a masterpiece class. It’s a thoroughbred horse of those four.


----------



## r31ya

out of nowhere, a Harman researcher found cheap Harman curved beater IEMs.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> out of nowhere, a Harman researcher found cheap Harman curved beater IEMs.


He is not wrong. Getting well tuned sound is not hard nor expensive nowadays. And because he doesn’t believe in “technical performance nonsense”, so that’s all he needs. He is also not picky. I remember his personal headphones are pretty generic cheap stuffs. At least the man sticks to his words  

I don’t like this racing to the bottom game, though. Head-fi gears are mostly toys, so leave manufacturers some budget to make something that sounds good and look luxurious as well. I’m reviewing the NF audio RA10 at the moment, and I kind of pissed that they sell these so cheap, so they have no budget to give these IEMs decent shells. $20 more for nicer plastic and a case would be great.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 6, 2022)

Someone complain on their KZ PR1 Pro wasn't started to ship after few days.
I relay it to KZ rep in KZ Discord that several people complains about it. (and noted that my own KZ PR1 Pro took 5 days and my ESX took 11 days before it start to ship)
Now KZ have this disclaimer on CCA FLA Launch
---
https://www.kztws.com/products/cca-fla


---
This disclaimer apparently only for KZ official store bought only which apparently KZTWS.com and KZ official store on ali.
tough not sure what so special about FLA, its umm.. another $15 KZ/CCA...

based on the blown out schematics, a new DD it seems. a DD with holey bottom
"energetic, clear bass with perfect subbass" it seems KZ back to try to upgrade the sound quality of their bass.
Since their flagship HM20 bass quality deemed to be lesser than the budget CXS by several reviewer, hopefully this will be good.


----------



## gadgetgod

Something new has landed from Oriolus Japan, unboxing and initial impressions posting today on my Youtube channel


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Something new has landed from Oriolus Japan, unboxing and initial impressions posting today on my Youtube channel


You have the birds now? Lucky you   Where is your YouTube channel?


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> Someone complain on their KZ PR1 Pro wasn't started to ship after few days.
> I relay it to KZ rep in KZ Discord that several people complains about it. (and noted that my own KZ PR1 Pro took 5 days and my ESX took 11 days before it start to ship)
> Now KZ have this disclaimer on CCA FLA Launch
> ---
> ...


Took 5 days to ship? Lucky you. They canceled my order without reason. Unless they make some magic IEMs in the future, I’m not interested in touching anything from this manufacturer.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 6, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Took 5 days to ship? Lucky you. They canceled my order without reason. Unless they make some magic IEMs in the future, I’m not interested in touching anything from this manufacturer.


my PR1 Pro still haven't arrive but thats on the free shipping issue.

so far thankfully i haven't got cancellation.
Tough in ESX order, alibaba app will automatically cancel the order in mere hours (12 days limit apparently) before it finally ship on the eleventh day.
but yeah, it sucked. it less suck in my PR1 Pro order but it still pretty suck as it still need to wait for 5 days before it start to get ship.


----------



## Sharppain

DynamicEars said:


> Actually im about to post the mod Timeless, some said they have narrow soundstage, some said they have bad imaging, some said narrow depth, some said they have blunted or called it by "planar characteristic" but they need to be revealed. The truth is the 7hz using *3 layers of damper *thus ruining their own great drivers. I got mine modded, they are no longer "blunted" they sounded like very well controlled BA with great timbre, think of Sony's IER series BAs, and day and night tight punchy Bass, and amazing details that straight to TOTL details, still no harshness there. Soundstage is wide and imaging is precise with note : too bad modding this wont help with soundstage depth, they have precise imaging to the left and right, but minimal depth. I'll post and explain all later on 7hz thread.


Hi, sorry for bothering - I do not find any writing on your mod. Would you be kind to share link or write down!


----------



## r31ya

Sharppain said:


> Hi, sorry for bothering - I do not find any writing on your mod. Would you be kind to share link or write down!


possibly similar with PR1 Hifi mods?
either you poke multiple hole on the nozzle mesh

or


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 6, 2022)

Anybody ready to taste the IMR Ozar look below
Lot's of B Stock Ozars available on IMR Ebay site. No Packaging but with cable and tuning nozzles......plus a make an offer button. £99 or less.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19550602...uid=j2qisy6ntf2&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> You have the birds now? Lucky you   Where is your YouTube channel?


I do have the bird but not the one we all crave for, it’s something else hehe. My channel name is Gadgetgenerations on Youtube bro.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> I do have the bird but not the one we all crave for, it’s something else hehe. My channel name is Gadgetgenerations on Youtube bro.



So, the Isabella or the one with planar driver inside?

Btw, subscribed!


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> So, the Isabella or the one with planar driver inside?
> 
> Btw, subscribed!


Thanks for the sub man!! Isabellae is outstanding, I have heard it before, exceptional midrange. Now, this is the planar one, called the Szalayi. Exceptional bass and midrange man. I am drooling over the set since morning.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Thanks for the sub man!! Isabellae is outstanding, I have heard it before, exceptional midrange. Now, this is the planar one, called the Szalayi. Exceptional bass and midrange man. I am drooling over the set since morning.


RS2, Duo, the Audeze thing, and now Szalayi, audio god is good to you this year, mate    Enjoy!


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> RS2, Duo, the Audeze thing, and now Szalayi, audio god is good to you this year, mate    Enjoy!


I have sold the RS2 recently bro. I actually got the Tempotec V6 and the Astell&Kern SE200. Also sold my Shanling M7. Finding a good time with the SE200(it has two different signatures in a single package). V6 I don't like much but it serves as a good player for day to day rough usage like gym and all.


----------



## yaps66

Congrats on the Szalayi (pronounced “Sally” in case you did not know)! I have subscribed too!


----------



## saldsald (Dec 6, 2022)

iBasso IT05 - asking for RMB1919









Apparently the diaphragm is chromium plated.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Unfortunate things happened to AKG N5005. I ordered 3 weeks ago and AKG/Harman shipped via UPS mail innovation, the tracking says it reached to my nearest UPS shipping facility but pending acceptance.  And it’s been sitting there forever.
> 
> I called AKG to see what’s going on the feedback upon their investigation was:
> 
> ...


Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.

The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.

UPS placed the package directly on a driveway right outside of my garage door…
I stepped over the N5005 with my 2ton car.
Package destroyed.




Lucky part.









AKG packaged N5005 very very well. No wonder it’s called a flagship. Contents seemed still ok, uncertain if that’s functional or not.

I’m not sure about the refund AKG mentioned. If I get, wow thank you as xmas gift! If not fine.

If anyone have same delivery pending situation, it may worth your 10min calling them, if lucky you may get a chance of free  gift🎁


[update…] right ear IEM is damaged…

▶︎fit issues (one of weirdest fit, Wu is hard to fit one for me as well, probably need nose extended type like one of those spinfits)
👉you can see the angle of nozzle is weird, and the way MMCX pin sticking out of shell also didn’t match with mine. A small IEM, but hard to fit for some.
Left is HEXA, right is N5005.



Once you removed MMCX, it’s extremely to put it back. The shape of IEM is too round and there is not point you can add force to click MMCX on to the IEM. Bad design…Harman.

▶︎*sound*:
clear & reference-y style, but very low in bass, not sure it’s a fit or breakage on right IEM. I hear bass-light.  Harman-neutral with primary priority in imaging & Variations like Sub-bass L- lift. I can see crinacle wouldn’t value this coloration for treble.



It’s a bit rough, but reference tuning is that of Variations without 3khz pinna gain peak, and little spice added for staging effect.

*What that dip&peak for? It’s to pull out “voice in your head” out, then actually widen the spotlight light area to the whole grand piano on the stage.*

*The dip/peak is an artistic expression, and of course it will divert from technical accuracy.

Visual Example: Technically Accurate*




*Visual Example: Artistic*




Which one is better?

It’s up to listeners preference, where you like to see the musical with all lights on— technically correct — or You want to see spotlight emphasizing main actors. N5005 belongs to later one.


—Reference Tuning filter
Great balance between thin&thick, note weight isn’t too light nor too heavy.

 I see AKG’s “AESTETICA NEUE” here.

 I can see this tonality is a little bit warm compared to Moondrop’s Dusk/Variations. Pretty close to Blessing2 in overall tonal weight balance, highlighting around upper-mid but avoiding peaks, which makes sound very pleasant.

After proper sealing,  N5005 has sub-bass elevation even with reference tuning, which I do like quite a lot.

N5005 is tuned as gain spot avoiders, it takes evasive actions (dip) around pinna gain area, and harsh sounding area.

That makes N5005 a very pleasant to listen IEM. I loving it.

*Not a typical Harman curve coming out of Harman Flagship, wow.*

Diffusion field natural? No. It’s a piano concert stage type, decent spotlighting on the grand piano on the stage (not like moondrop’s spotlight on female vocal’s mouth style, N5005 has wider range of spotlight)

▶︎fit issue adjusted: using spinFit W1, still have little uncomfortableness, but N5005 starts to shine. Great tuning! One of very coherent IEM. Balanced and no sign of distortions that you feel from blessing2’s or any dd+BA dynamic’s “change in driver type” of response speed lag (timbre inconsistencies), I forgot if N5005 is a hybrid or not, but it certainly is very timbre consistent. (Confirmed N5005 is 4BA+1DD.

▶︎How the bass DD? It’s still out of box, so I’m not still sure.  Not as fast as LCP ones you find in Variations/HEXA. But not too sloppy as well like the ones you find in blessing2s, Tea, Yume, etc.

▶︎N5005 has one BA directly located inside nozzle camber, like the ones you can find in KBEAR Lark, KZ ZAX.
1BA(probably mid-range to my ear) in the nozzle, 3BA inside housing.

To my ear it sounds like 2BA(supertweeer)+1BA(upper-mid)+1BA(mid- upper bass) + 1DD (subwoofer) 4 way composition. Of which 1BA inside the housing for mid thru upper bass having a coverage for the driver transition from BA to DD, to smooth out timbre consistency. The upper-mid BA in the nozzle for mid body articulation.

But that’s just a wild guess, it also could be the nozzle BA as
super tweeter, and 2BA for upper mid, 1BA for lower mid to bass transitional liaison. Need some time for a detailed listening session for a better understanding.

▶︎acoustic filter test:
-Changed ear tip back to stock, white one(a spinfit copy, with harder silicone). W1 somehow lowers bass floor, so it’s not a particularly good match unless you want a dead flat neutral bass.

Bass boost acoutfilter:
Pretty satisfying warm U-tuned, Modern IEM tuning.


—Is it worth $199+tax? YES. Great! Packages, sound, all flagships premium.

500? Maybe? RSV is 730.

At asking MRSP 1k? Hmm not for me.

I will do a detailed review later on.

▶︎N5005’s cable is better made than W80’s and on top of that, N5005 has 2.5mm balanced MMCX vs 3.5mm SE MMCX of Westone’s.  For this alone I’m so happy since I have very few mmcx cables that goes TRRS. Below is W80 with N5005’s 2.5mm stock cable.

—Any change on W80 with this cable? YES HUGE. I see 3-4db of opened up treble (4-7khz) a lot more visibility on W80 than stock cable. I love this tuning on W80. Almost VX like tonality.


----------



## nraymond

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...


Ouch! That's a bummer. BTW, do you use UPS My Choice? I find the free membership to be handy since I get alerts about inbound packages, progress updates, if they've been delayed, when they've been delivered, etc. I use meal delivery services (where you get a bunch of fresh produce in a box on ice every week), and especially during the summer it's important I know when those get delivered so the food doesn't spoil, box doesn't get rained on, etc. The basic membership also lets you specify where you want UPS to leave your packages. Sign up is here: https://www.ups.com/us/en/track/ups-my-choice.page


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nraymond said:


> Ouch! That's a bummer. BTW, do you use UPS My Choice? I find the free membership to be handy since I get alerts about inbound packages, progress updates, if they've been delayed, when they've been delivered, etc. I use meal delivery services (where you get a bunch of fresh produce in a box on ice every week), and especially during the summer it's important I know when those get delivered so the food doesn't spoil, box doesn't get rained on, etc. The basic membership also lets you specify where you want UPS to leave your packages. Sign up is here: https://www.ups.com/us/en/track/ups-my-choice.page


Thanks, i did register UPS for delivery updates, I didn’t got any SMS or notice. AKG now sends with UPS mail innovations (not sure innovative for what, a cost?)


----------



## lgcubana

*LZ A7



*

Currently $162.35 USD (during current sale, ends Dec 9th), pre tax




For anywhere around $165, I would buy them again, without hesitation.  The excellent reviews (link to Head-Fi reviews) have covered it all.

The highlights for me:
(above all else) Fit.  This shell gives the least amount of discomfort (for long sessions), while not needing repeated adjusting, to keep a good seal.
Detail retrieval
On demand sub bass


----------



## nraymond (Dec 6, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks, i did register UPS for delivery updates, I didn’t got any SMS or notice. AKG now sends with UPS mail innovations (not sure innovative for what, a cost?)


Ah, UPS Mail Innovations is a service where UPS does the long-haul transport to a regional UPS hub, and then hands it off to the USPS for the final few miles of delivery. Where it gets inserted into the USPS system depends on where you live, and in my experience tracking and delivery estimates become much less reliable once it's with USPS. And if I had to guess, UPS My Choice preferences like where you want packages left probably don't get communicated to USPS.

There is a similar package alerting service from USPS called "Informed Delivery" which is also free, and probably would have given some information about the package progress once it had been handed off from UPS to USPS: https://www.usps.com/manage/informed-delivery.htm


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nraymond said:


> Ah, UPS Mail Innovations is a service where UPS does the long-haul transport to a regional UPS hub, and then hands it off to the USPS for the final few miles of delivery. Where it gets inserted into the USPS system depends on where you live, and in my experience tracking and delivery estimates become much less reliable once it's with USPS. And if I had to guess, UPS My Choice preferences like where you want packages left probably don't get communicated to USPS.


Wow thank you for the pro tip!! It helps for future deliveries👍


----------



## PeacockObscura (Dec 6, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...


I found some silicone tips shaped like the new DUNU SS tips not sure which iem they came with maybe 7hz timeless and they really boosted the base and made them overall beautifully balanced and dynamic set. I love my n5005


----------



## gadgetgod

yaps66 said:


> Congrats on the Szalayi (pronounced “Sally” in case you did not know)! I have subscribed too!


Thanks for the sub bro!! Ah my bad, i called it szalayi throughout the unboxing 😂😂😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PeacockObscura said:


> I found some silicone tips shaped like the new DUNU SS tips not sure which iem they came with maybe 7hz timeless and they really boosted the base and made them overall beautifully balanced and dynamic set. I love my n5005


Thanks for the tip! Oh Ok so it’s default acoustic tube that’s very flat tuned. 

I will try bass-acoustic tube filter later and see if the bass is sufficient then switch to the bass boost ear tips per your suggestions👍


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends, I just dropped my unboxing for Oriolus Szalayi on my channel!! Kindly leave me a like if you like the video!! 

Some impressions in short:- The pair is not an IEM, it's a sub-woofer that delivers a bass that will haunt you for the rest of your life. And still manages to treat you with a melodious midrange!!

Enjoy the video here:-


I have tried my best to improve some audio, but I guess the room needs treatment. We might soon start renovating my home so I have to manage for a while like this only  I hope you guys don't mind that. Thanks.


----------



## szore

KokushiTsumo said:


> Harman and it's consequences have truly been a disaster for audio.


HC is BS


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...



The package getting run over sucks, but getting free functional N5005s is pretty amazing. It's nice to see another convert to the N5005 cult. I like mine so much that I bought them again after my first pair got stolen. They really deserve more recognition, but because AKG isn't a sexy brand right now, the N5005s get largely ignored. The silver lining is that they now sell them for much less so we can snag them for pretty cheap. Congratulations on the N5005s!


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...


man :/ that's a sad day. Waiting so long for something and then looking at the damaged box :/ I would cry myself to sleep for the next few days


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> man :/ that's a sad day. Waiting so long for something and then looking at the damaged box :/ I would cry myself to sleep for the next few days


Thanks buddy…especially it’s a nice porcelain piano black piece of art one…well the design is purely for the outlook, and once if you plugged mmcx off, the shape makes super hard to reattach the cable, but who cares! It’s nice looking🥲


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> The package getting run over sucks, but getting free functional N5005s is pretty amazing. It's nice to see another convert to the N5005 cult. I like mine so much that I bought them again after my first pair got stolen. They really deserve more recognition, but because AKG isn't a sexy brand right now, the N5005s get largely ignored. The silver lining is that they now sell them for much less so we can snag them for pretty cheap. Congratulations on the N5005s!


Haha thank! Maybe a free gift maybe not.

Yea Agree. For $1k maybe it’s tough call right now, but hey $199!! It’s a killer.

I like N5005 over Blessing 2. N5005 has lower distortions and great timbre that deserves some audiophiles attention.

It comes with 4 tuner filter, a BT adapter, 2.5mm cable and 3.5mm cable, SpinFit-ish tips, Sony-ish tip, A case with your serial numbers on.  Spot on premium feeling.

In this world of Chinese products taking the mainstream, W80 / N5005 is a good reminder that orthodox approaches are not built in a day.

The moment you noticed a silica-gel is placed at the very back of the package box, a cost is spent on taking care for the IEM and its contents…👍
This is how you build a trust.


----------



## ericp10

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I couldn't help myself. I thought I could get through a second Holiday season without purchasing anything new, but I failed. I took a flier on the AKG N5005. Last year I actually bought a used pair on Mercari, but I ended up getting a refund when the IEM's weren't sent out. I watched no less than 5 reviews, and I remember @ericp10 raving about them, and so I bought them new thru AKG. Why not? Great reviews and 4 tuners and three cables. They'll be here next week.


Hello, FreeWheelinAudioLuv2:
I still enjoy mine and a bit jealous of the great price fellow head-fiers can purchase them for now (I paid about $800 for mine back in the day...lol). I probably will buy a second pair when I catch them on sale again. Enjoy!


----------



## r31ya

r31ya said:


> Someone complain on their KZ PR1 Pro wasn't started to ship after few days.
> I relay it to KZ rep in KZ Discord that several people complains about it. (and noted that my own KZ PR1 Pro took 5 days and my ESX took 11 days before it start to ship)
> Now KZ have this disclaimer on CCA FLA Launch
> ---
> ...


talking to KZ rep about this, its not that confidence inspiring.
it seems FLA driver is not one of their special projects like CRA superthin membrane or CXS custom Magnets.
apparently they want more mainstream audience with the shell looks and tuning.


----------



## szore

Dsnuts said:


> Now you see why I have been telling folks to get a set. Brilliant tips.


I got them off your recommendation.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 6, 2022)

szore said:


> I got them off your recommendation.


A bit of a tip on the tips. Thanks to @lanus for the heads up. Dunu official site has them now and they have a 25% discount if you buy 2 sets of 3.  https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...tewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US

 Apparently these tips opens up a bit of the trebles for IEMs. I do know due to awesome seal you get the best bass possible for IEMs.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> talking to KZ rep about this, its not that confidence inspiring.
> it seems FLA driver is not one of their special projects like CRA superthin membrane or CXS custom Magnets.
> apparently they want more mainstream audience with the shell looks and tuning.


Just a tuning focused marketing? With such generic shells... Definitely contrasting the CRA innovative tech and cool design


----------



## danieldvk (Dec 6, 2022)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mP60qme


----------



## danieldvk




----------



## mochill

danieldvk said:


>


Got one coming


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...


Don't expect a refund. I spent all that time asking for a refund due to the N5005 being "out of stock", and yet, I got a shipping tracking number today. What is going on here with AKG/Harman?! I didn't want it shipped after the fact, because I bought it another way because you told me IT WAS OUT OF STOCK! So now I have two coming in? So don't expect a refund for something they sent out to you. Damn I'm furious right now.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> *LZ A7
> *
> 
> Currently $162.35 USD (during current sale, ends Dec 9th), pre tax
> ...


Didn't do nothing for me. Sold them after about a month. Not sure why, but it just didn't tickle my fancy at all.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Don't expect a refund. I spent all that time asking for a refund due to the N5005 being "out of stock", and yet, I got a shipping tracking number today. What is going on here with AKG/Harman?! I didn't want it shipped after the fact, because I bought it another way because you told me IT WAS OUT OF STOCK! So now I have two coming in? So don't expect a refund for something they sent out to you. Damn I'm furious right now.


AKG has some logistics problem.. I had issues with N400 deliveries too. Furthermore I recommended to my coworkers, some had hard time as well. Thier kids was waiting it for xmas gift then, same hotpoles they ran into. If you explain what happene, I’m pretty sure they will take care of it. It’s Samsung’s group after all. They have good customer care program.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ericp10 said:


> Hello, FreeWheelinAudioLuv2:
> I still enjoy mine and a bit jealous of the great price fellow head-fiers can purchase them for now (I paid about $800 for mine back in the day...lol). I probably will buy a second pair when I catch them on sale again. Enjoy!


If I end up with two sets, I'll be more than happy to sell you one at what I paid for it?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

danieldvk said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mP60qme


Single BA? Hope you don't like any bass weight.


----------



## DynamicEars

Sharppain said:


> Hi, sorry for bothering - I do not find any writing on your mod. Would you be kind to share link or write down!


 Sorry for my "about to" that leads to nothing. Been busy lately and havent post anything about it mate.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 6, 2022)

danieldvk said:


>


I recall seeing review of this


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> I recall seeing review of this



Graph shows exactly what one would expect from a single BA set: lots of treble, not much bass.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 6, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> Just a tuning focused marketing? With such generic shells... Definitely contrasting the CRA innovative tech and cool design


I noted that the trio being, CRA (the technician) , CXS (the performer), and now we have FLA (the pretty face)
It seems, CCA FLA trying to ride on the prettier shell, detachable cable, tuning, and slightly lower price at $12~$13.
which i'm pretty sure it was $15 yesterday.
---
I was hoping that FLA would be updated CXS but yeah...
it'll be pretty tough to fight the current $20 market since its is really competitive now,
with 7hz Zero, HBBxQKZ, Wan'er (or KZ own EDXUltra, CRA, CXS) around.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> I noted that the trio being, CRA (the technician) , CXS (the performer), and now we have FLA (the pretty face)
> It seems, CCA FLA trying to ride on the prettier shell, detachable cable, tuning, and slightly lower price at $12~$13.
> which i'm pretty sure it was $15 yesterday.
> ---
> ...


I like my CRA, but I'm really not in love with any of my CCA's, and I got a ton of those. The most fun one is the CCA NRA followed by the CRA and CA16. Probably won't even spend any money on anymore. They are serviceable. I'm passed the serviceable tendencies.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 7, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I like my CRA, but I'm really not in love with any of my CCA's, and I got a ton of those. The most fun one is the CCA NRA followed by the CRA and CA16. Probably won't even spend any money on anymore. They are serviceable. I'm passed the serviceable tendencies.


yeah, KZ performance target being "serviceable" and "good for the price", its not good enough anymore when the midfi started to descent into budget segment with their more carefully tuned/designed product.

Even the Planar while KZ PR1 Pro is pretty widely praised (to people who got their unit, mine still in transport), its hype kinda got killed as KZ need to walk from PLA13, to PR1 Balanced/Hifi, before reaching PR1 Pro where there are way less people that interested in it.

I mention to KZ rep that CRA and CXS at least have something to sell if somebody ask recommendation for $20 iem. but something barely mediocre like FLA (while cheap) would be hard to recommend with others (wan'er, 7hz Zero, etc) around.
which he keep reiterating that "it have good look, detachable cable, tuning, and $12~13 price"


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Single BA? Hope you don't like any bass weight.





Surf Monkey said:


> Graph shows exactly what one would expect from a single BA set: lots of treble, not much bass.



Have to agree with you folks. While driver type, count and brand are not as important as tuning/implementation, there are unfortunately some physical limitations for single BA IEMs - indeed single BAs are arguably the weakest of the driver configs available nowadays. 

Exceptions are present of course, but the single BAs generally have issues with handling the full frequency range, and generally have sub-bass and/or upper treble roll-offs. Technicalities are also impaired (in general) in using a single BA compared to similarly priced multi BA/hybrid sets, and of course, you add BA timbre to the mix.

Well never say never, but with so many disadvantages for a single BA pair, I personally think at this day and age, these should be phased out for a proper multi driver/hybrid, or planar or single DD, which bring their own unique benefits to the table. Exceptions exist of course, but I've tried a few MidFI Japanese single BA IEMs, they were quite good technically, but still had the sub-bass roll-off and BA timbre.


----------



## WAON303 (Dec 7, 2022)

The single BA benchmark seems to be the Etymotic ER3XR.

Every  Most other single BA sets are heavily bottlenecked by poor extension on both ends and mid technicalities,

There's a good reason why most manufacturers don't make single BA IEMs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 7, 2022)

Motto of *Softears* 
—*Hear the Truth*—

*—The Truth Hear — 
TrutHear*
Interesting.


----------



## Jmop

Graph of that purple thang looks good to me, though the second graph has a narrow mid treble peak which is concerning.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I remember the Zero Audio Singolo used to get some praise for a single BA. I never bothered to buy it. I went with the very competent Doppio, which I still own. For single BA, I've owned the Altec Lansing MZX606, Ultimate Ears 600, Sony XBA 1, and Westone W10, and none of them were really any good as an all arounder due to the inherent weaknesses in each.


----------



## Jmop

I wish others have heard the QDC Neptune (single BA). I really wanna say it was solid across the board, good staging/imaging and frequency extensions.


----------



## ostewart (Dec 7, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Lol this is the third graph to pop up for the Allure and they are all different in the treble.



Different mics and couplers have different resonant peak areas - graphs give a rough idea of the sound signature and are good to complement subjective analysis.

Also the range the graph shows, along with any smoothing, will make peaks/dips more pronounced or subdued.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 7, 2022)

r31ya said:


> yeah, KZ performance target being "serviceable" and "good for the price", its not good enough anymore when the midfi started to descent into budget segment with their more carefully tuned/designed product.
> 
> Even the Planar while KZ PR1 Pro is pretty widely praised (to people who got their unit, mine still in transport), its hype kinda got killed as KZ need to walk from PLA13, to PR1 Balanced/Hifi, before reaching PR1 Pro where there are way less people that interested in it.
> 
> ...


While from the sales volumes and reputations, KZ still have a pretty sizable customers (you can observe this from the objective figures from the market), I agree with a loss in “competitive advantages” that KZ used to offer with their “cost-initiatives”.

*Dear KZ—*
As one of your KZ fanboy, from your early stage of ZS5 (2BA+2DD) to latest ZAS, Zex Pro/CRN of which I stopped buying your products.

Your —KZ’s — sales / marketing and business decision making officers (board of directors, officers) will need to have following:

*—Know yourself*
1: a “PROFESSIONAL” re-study of the market, conducted by insightful market specialists (not your marketing department’s homework assignment). Buy a pair of Truthear HEXA and listen it yourself, compare with ZAS/HM20.

*—Have a clear and executable “Vision”*
2: self-awareness of their positions in the competitions ; for all product lines. REALISTIC SWOT ANALYSIS (strength, weakness, opportunity, threat) performed.

*—Commit*
3: Making business decisions to stay on  if they will be “capable” and “feasible “ to remain in the competition with “cost-focused” segment , as well as “TWS” segment.

My advice, as one of your fan, is

*—Business Practice / behavior *
1: reduce the number of release, offer more quality products over “junk food”.

*—Reorganization of resource*
2: reconsider market presence, stay focused in sub$10 segment, because you own your own manufacturing capital.

*—Product line clean up*
3. Rebrand CCA as premier brand of KZ.  Do not compete and overlap KZ/CCA.

*—Enhance your core strengths*
4.Stay focused on product differentiation in TWS segrment where you have less competition, such as 4BA+ TWS, make DQ6S as TWS, in $sub30 TWS segments.

*—Reconsider design concept*
5: Stay and improve with ZAS design —black /white, try less “golden” color, or “UE Blue—Sorry but Ultimate Ears isn’t hi-fi anymore, it’s logitech.”, look at AKG, Audi design. They don’t use “Golden”, they use *black&subtle black*— simple one. That’s just my favor so it’s less important.

*—Business Synergy opportunities *
5.1:
If possible have a joint venture with Tiandirenhe for outter shells. They make premium shells that you can find in high-end segments. The drivers inside their OEM —to my impression— is sub-par and never get away from $2 DD. So it’s a good business opportunity.

*—Tuning*
*for tuning | the one with ZAS, is a unique and good one. W-shape will work for volume zones for major pop music. V-shape to enhance rhythm, vocal boost to pull a spotlight.

I still love KZ, and want you to live through this “red ocean”.

Last but not least.

*—Corporate Ethics*
Keep this in your mind,
*“Be Polite, Be Truthful, Don’t Exaggerate” 
A secret recipe to obtain a trust.*

Game on!!!

Please pass this to KZ’s big boss…
Or sooner or later, KZ will be a thing of the past


----------



## baskingshark

Fiio FH15

3 BA + 1 DD






https://www.facebook.com/FiiOAUDIO/...eSLVoBUSTys2mpL98XH3mvd5vVAtkteDFAh1k2SuHM4nl


----------



## Ichos

The FiiO FH7S might not be a discovery strictly speaking but it is very good and worth the price of admission.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh7s.26057/review/29715/


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Fiio FH15
> 
> 3 BA + 1 DD
> 
> ...


The naming convention is off IMO, this should've been called FH4.

FH15 implies Fiio finally released a kilobuck IEM with EST drivers or something.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> The naming convention is off IMO, this should've been called FH4.
> 
> FH15 implies Fiio finally released a kilobuck IEM with EST drivers or something.



FIIO doesn’t do even numbers.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well there is a reason why it is not called FH4


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> Well there is a reason why it is not called FH4


So FH15 is only me?
(1 = only, 5 = me)
Can be interpreted as "only me can enjoy the tuning" if they are tuned badly 

Chill.. just lame joke from mid age man


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Fiio FH15
> 
> 3 BA + 1 DD
> 
> ...



I actually kinda dig the faceplate. At least it's something different. I'd like to have a listen to this FH15. Thanks for sharing, bro!


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> Fiio FH15
> 
> 3 BA + 1 DD
> 
> ...


Do you believe in hype after Hexa?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> Well there is a reason why it is not called FH4


Dsnut is right. In Chinese-Asian culture, some time you even don’t see 4th floor of the building. 1F,2F,3F,5F,6F👀


----------



## Carpet

lushmelody said:


> Do you believe in hype after Hexa?


I'm not sure if I should read that as understatement or hyperbole?


----------



## gmdb (Dec 7, 2022)

Came across 1Ting on my AliE feed this morning. Another unfortunate name in English? "You had 1 ting to do and you...."

Link to Ali page

Some impressive specs for this one.  DD + 4 BAs + 2 Electrostats, 32 ohms and frequency response of 16 - 80 kHz.
Its name on one seller's page was Big Dust which I guess may more accurately be translated as one of the cosmic phenomenon (Perhaps Big Dust = Super Nova?. The cheapest one is called Xingyun which I think means Nebula and a third has been translated as Minidust). Expensive at US$1353 and no FR graph provided. The Minidust and Nebula models are cheaper at $379 and $277. Looks like no budget item available from them.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 7, 2022)

gmdb said:


> Came across 1Ting on my AliE feed this morning. Another unfortunate name in English? "You had 1 ting to do and you...."
> 
> Link to Ali page
> 
> ...


AFUL should collab with this.

1Ting AFUL

P.s
I wasn’t too sure about that dust word as well, DeepL says’ it’s some buddhism related.





First word is easy one for me, and if the second one combined, it would be something like this

“A flagship, but also minutest particle of matter.” So it’s big and dynamic (DD) but also as small as quantum nano particles (EST). I guess?


----------



## o0genesis0o

gmdb said:


> Came across 1Ting on my AliE feed this morning. Another unfortunate name in English? "You had 1 ting to do and you...."
> 
> Link to Ali page
> 
> ...


Isn’t that Dunu’s cable?


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> AFUL should collab with this.
> 
> 1Ting AFUL


Oh that's good!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> AFUL should collab with this.
> 
> 1Ting AFUL
> 
> ...



Maybe 1 Aful Ting? I kinda like it! 😜


----------



## zachmal

AmericanSpirit said:


> Dsnut is right. In Chinese-Asian culture, some time you even don’t see 4th floor of the building. 1F,2F,3F,5F,6F👀


equally 10, 14, ...

due to similar sound


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> I'm not sure if I should read that as understatement or hyperbole?


Just parodying Cher. By the way, Fiio is just... Average, not remarkable or benchmark for anything transducer related. Daps and dac/amps are another story


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WU WEEE! My Cowon J has found another great dance partner with the Wu Zetian! Much like the 7hz Salnotes Zero, the Cowon J provides a stellar listening experience and each elevates the other. Now not all dance partners work with the Cowon DAP, but for a very small player in the just under mid-tier level, it has lots of power to drive picky IEM's. The Wu sounds great, and I'm looking forward to making my way through my collection.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

1 ting I do know is that at those prices, this ting isn't going to be around in a year.


----------



## Dsnuts

o0genesis0o said:


> Isn’t that Dunu’s cable?


Theres no copy rights in China. You know this.


----------



## baskingshark

Dyson is trying to muscle in on the headphone market!

*Dyson Zone*






Apparently is an air purifier + headphone with ANC function.

And imagine walking around town looking like Hannibal Lector from Silence of the Lambs.




https://www.dyson.com/newsroom/news/product/dyson-zone-announcement


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> Dyson is trying to muscle in on the headphone market!
> 
> *Dyson Zone*
> 
> ...



Uh… no.


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Dyson is trying to muscle in on the headphone market!
> 
> *Dyson Zone*
> 
> ...


The only thing missing is the straitjacket.

Generally what Dyson do, they do well, but ANC headphones with air purifier?

Is this going to catch on?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Dyson is trying to muscle in on the headphone market!
> 
> *Dyson Zone*
> 
> ...



I prefer the Hannibal aesthetic. It looks less like a vacuum cleaner attacking my face...

I mean seriously, in that pic it looks like a Dyson vacuum is holding its hand over a hostage's mouth or something. 🤣


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Guess who’s here?




Wan’er S.G! Again, it’s my personal purchase. Honest impressions just as my hobby.



It’s golden, but got some exquisite sense of decoration…Oriental and Artistic.

I’m usually not a golden color fan, but this design, I like it.

Stock ear tips are very high quality wide bore one.  Wan’er comes with Accostune AET like ear tips. This alone is justifiable.

Tangzu is a company that cares to the details.

They pay attention to how ear tips would impact final product of their sound, they paid attention to cometics, and accessories for $20 lowest entry model…Hmmmm this company is serious. Not a joke.

Will report back later. Maybe tomorrow.

Can’t believe this is $20 pair set. Package, and contents are very good.

It even has cleaning supplies with package S.G Wan’er lady










Great fit. No fit issues for me.
*—In medias res*
Tell me Wan’er SG(WESG) in one word?
*“Euphoric Mid-bass echo chamber”*
This touch of Mid-bass arrangement is “concert hall” style echo. This reminds me of Boston’s Symphony Hall.

My roommate’s friend was one of Boston Symphony Orchestra’s member, I was the lucky one to have a free ticket for BSO’s concert at Symphony Hall.

Wan’er S.G’s magic, I’m comfortable to say, is symphony hall echo. Just play any classical with a quality contrabass with them.

Wow. Wow! WOW!!!

That’s a surprise coming out of this entry level single DD.


*Wan’er S.G needs 2,3hrs of initial run to gain driver to fully flexible, believe it or not the bass region distortion will be gone. *

After that point, the magic happens. Tangzu’s magic is toward WESG’s bass. It echoes very well. Imagine an wooden instrument, WESG is it. The steinway like Black&Gold, and yes, I feel Wan’er is especially great for piano timbre. A soft touch.

*PIANO SOUNDS MAGICALLY GREAT & ORGANIC*

Worth the hard-earned bucks? Yes. It’s a great gift options too. For people using ipad or tablet, this little Wan’er is wicked enough to impress with its package throughly to the sound.

The only thing I want to point out is that Tangzu Wan’er SG is missing the carrying box/pouch/case. They included cleaning kit, but unfortunately No carrying case, this alone doesn’t mean anything to me, but as a Gift-option, carrying case is something.

Tangzu, you don’t gift a ring without its storage case, same applies to IEM. As a gift, a nicely themed carrying case will be greatly appreciated, especially by female. This piece of decorative design works great as a gift, as well as it’s gentle and musical tonality, just one last nitpicking little box!

Tangzu big boss, At $20 who cares the little pouch? you may think..
7hz—No, Tripowin—No,  KZ/CCA—No, Moondrop—Yes.
And you see why Moondrop sells tons of Chu. Not only the sound or IEM’s finish & outlook, Moondrop cared usability, it’s called UX. User Experience. I can see Moondrop has an UX designer within the product development team of which the others doesn’t. That little small care, will build up a road to Rome.

*—Sound Impressions out of box*
▶︎Warm Neutral with some spice around treble. Great tuning!

▶︎Sound is still unclear. I guess this DD need some time to get the flex, out of box technical performance isn’t that impressive yet. KZ’s old EDX had similar out of box performance and had relatively noticeable burn-in impact . We will see.  Anyone had similar experience? I mean, I was expecting Salnotes Zero’s technical performance for OOTB, but it’s still not there yet. 
▶︎2,3hours of initial run does enough job to let Wan’er to breathe.  Piano sounds very welcoming on WESG.


▶︎Similar tonal balance to Wu, but since they use different driver, the impression of OOTB is diffident, Wu right out of the box, already sounded as good as it should be, meanwhile WESG is still a bit slow in speed yet. [2hr edit, it’s getting speed now!]

▶︎Touch of the sound is very soft, I fell asleep while testing it, this happened before with DUNU’s SA6, very gentle.

Also, with roughly recorded tracks, such as my favorite UK’s post-rock, 65daysofstatic, due to the soft touch and rough textures of Wan’er OOTB, it pefectly matched with the context.


If I couldn’t see technical improvements, I may use Wan’er for oldies. The latest gadgets are way to revealing for oldies like this.
 This track is forgotten in a piece of old remembrance. Only 2 or 300 people on this planet know this song existed. So I want to expose it to a little bit more.

But it’s worth a try with your Wan’er. An Argentinean experimental pianist’s piece of modern art.
Human warmth and nostalgia. Wan’er S.G render this “touch” very well.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Dyson is trying to muscle in on the headphone market!
> 
> *Dyson Zone*
> 
> ...



Should've put tinted visor on those and go full daft punk


----------



## AmericanSpirit

chinmie said:


> Should've put tinted visor on those and go full daft punk


Whilist in Japan, Panasonic…..why….so distopia….


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ChrisOc said:


> The only thing missing is the straitjacket.
> 
> Generally what Dyson do, they do well, but ANC headphones with air purifier?
> 
> Is this going to catch on?


BIG TIME!


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Guess who’s here?
> 
> 
> Wan’er S.G!
> ...



I just got mine yesterday as well. Very nice packaging, accessories and tuning but rather below average technicality even in this price range IMO. There is very little background detail I can hear but macro detail is good. It sounds like a better tuned KZ EDX to me.


----------



## Neutrality Nate

Received my TRN VX's (successor to the V90), runs 1DD+6BA per ear. Did not pony for the VX Pros (which ups it to 8BA). 

I personally mostly run neutral/balanced, which as some who roamed down this avenue know...is seriously super hard-to-find in the <$60 zone, because average consumers want that boom boom bass. 

The VX seems built well (more solid than BQEYZ's K2/KC2, which are my main digs). Cable is standard budget, but I don't really judge on starter cables. Not quite as solid as TinAudio T2 (OG, no suffix), but the T2 box presentation is like getting business class when expecting Spirit's interpretation of coach. 

Based off initial 1hr use: 
For my liking, it was very much of a disappointment. Different registers are emphasized, with an example being the High-Mid and Mid-bass have a bigger kick than lower-keyed bass. There's some hollowness in certain registers. The treble was not as "overemphasized" as some reviews I read said it was. 

I still think the Tin T2 is top dawg in the neutral game. I personally stick to the BQEYZ K2/KC2 despite its QA problems (the two halves eventually split open, and might not be noticed until you've jammed it a pocket and tear a soldered cable or two). I know its not the most fondly championed IEM, but its slight leanings on treble and overall has this extra shimmer of brightness, as well as a slightly wider soundstage. We know math doesn't make sense in the IEM world, (how the BQ3, the successor, which adds an extra BA, but that ends up being tuned for rock...prime example). 

I haven't tried every IEM out there, of course, and I do cap it to $79 tops for an IEM and $10 tops for cables (as I just can't bear the thought of buying a pricey IEM mostly blind (reviews are one thing, but everyone's experience can differ slightly). So take that as you will.
If my views change, I'll update.
Happy holidays to yalls.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

saldsald said:


> I just got mine yesterday as well. Very nice packaging, accessories and tuning but rather below average technicality even in this price range IMO. There is very little background detail I can hear but macro detail is good. It sounds like a better tuned KZ EDX to me.


Boooooooo!!! Why would you want to buy something with below average technicalities just because it's $20? Buy the Salnotes Zero and that's chock full o' technicals for $20.00. The budget segment is so flooded at the moment with sidegrades and wannabees, that it makes more sense to save your money and get something in the $100-$200 range and just enjoy what you have?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> I just got mine yesterday as well. Very nice packaging, accessories and tuning but rather below average technicality even in this price range IMO. There is very little background detail I can hear but macro detail is good. It sounds like a better tuned KZ EDX to me.


Have you tried more than 3 hours or you stopped at very beginning?

I had exactly same comment(with cross out) “it sounds like EDX”.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have you tried more than 3 hours or you stopped at very beginning?
> 
> I had exactly same comment(with cross out) “it sounds like EDX”.


Maybe just over an hour now but I won't give up on it yet. So it is not a EDX anymore after 3 hours?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Boooooooo!!! Why would you want to buy something with below average technicalities just because it's $20? Buy the Salnotes Zero and that's chock full o' technicals for $20.00. The budget segment is so flooded at the moment with sidegrades and wannabees, that it makes more sense to save your money and get something in the $100-$200 range and just enjoy what you have?


Nah after 3hours of run, Salnotes Zero and Wan’er has about same geo-dynamic technicalities. For resolutions, since Sal Zero is more neutral, it has slightly better detail articulation,  micro-details. While sald mentioned Wan’er is macro-details oriented, full-orchestral, piano, those matches with Wan’er.

As I commented there are two major types of tonal preference, Eastern(Micro-detail: Crinacle), Western(Macro-dynamism: Antdroid/HBB), eastern doesn’t like mid-bass-bleed because it phase out details, while weatern doesn’t like “scooped bass, unnatural bass” for the exact same spot as to replresent liveliness of the macro-dynamism.

It’s good to know whether you belong to micro-detail oriented (HEXA’s stock tuning will fit perfectly), or macro-dynamism oriented ( Wu would fit very well). Ofcourse that’s not binary, we have harman, non-harman neutral, warm, dark, bright neutral, and lots of unique ones, but from what I’ve observed, those two major preference style are at the very bipolar extreme.

I have both taste, but more inclined to macro-dynamism 60:40 than micro-details.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Maybe just over an hour now but I won't give up on it yet. So it is not a EDX anymore after 3 hours?


It’s not. Try it👍 You’ll miss a juice.

You can see my disappointment with cross-out for “unclear” sound right out of the box. I commented “at least I was expecting 7hz salnotes zero level of our of box performance, but it’s not there yet”


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Neutrality Nate said:


> Received my TRN VX's (successor to the V90), runs 1DD+6BA per ear. Did not pony for the VX Pros (which ups it to 8BA).
> 
> I personally mostly run neutral/balanced, which as some who roamed down this avenue know...is seriously super hard-to-find in the <$60 zone, because average consumers want that boom boom bass.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TRN V-Xtreme club mate! I have no idea why you went to controversial TRN VX, but TRN’s VX is very picky about who to love that V-signature. I have VX and it’s successor VX PRO. Both very V-shaped.

My fullmark recommendation for that $79. 

Try Truthear HEXA, mate. A game changer. 

Remember to run HEXA for 30 hours to have it’s bass to retain driver’s flexibility, it will shine from 30 hours.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 8, 2022)

Neutrality Nate said:


> Received my TRN VX's (successor to the V90), runs 1DD+6BA per ear. Did not pony for the VX Pros (which ups it to 8BA).
> 
> I personally mostly run neutral/balanced, which as some who roamed down this avenue know...is seriously super hard-to-find in the <$60 zone, because average consumers want that boom boom bass.
> 
> ...



Hey, nice to see another KC2 fan out there. The KC2s are one of my favorite low cost sets out there. They're just a very low key, get the job done, jack of all trades kinda set that goes about things in a very understated and balanced manner. I can listen to them all day with zero fatigue. And for my starving musicians out there, if you put some longer tips on them to help the isolation a little bit they do an admirable job for actual monitoring purposes.

Good times! Now I'm gonna have to go break those bad boys out and have a little nostalgia sesh with them! 🤘😎


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 8, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s not. Try it👍 You’ll miss a juice.
> 
> You can see my disappointment with cross-out for “unclear” sound right out of the box. I commented “at least I was expecting 7hz salnotes zero level of our of box performance, but it’s not there yet”


Yeah, burn in is essential. The driver needs loosening to exhibit its full dynamism. Source matters a lot. Like any super budget, you get better with aftermarket stuff (as I previously posted). Still, Tangzu is generous with tips and gives 4 sizes of KBEAR 07 clones. The cable though is... acceptable. Its essential go balanced for audiophilia, anyway. SQ scales a lot with power and that ~safe~ tuning reaches its climax with more volume, especially from a more resolving source.

While TRN MT3 and Nicehck DB1 are only okay for me at low volume, Wan'er SG is a moment for loudness with no fatigue at all. The bass is very engaging and Abigail enhances it further, I think. It sounds so physical & clean...

My guess is that Tangzu, instead of cloning Salnotes, is opting for more musicality. They may be avoiding it sound grainy (like my EDX Pro does). I think is what everyone thought the Chu would be when it was announced


----------



## lgcubana

You ever wake up and just feel ornery (o r n e r y) ?
Well today, I'm poking the bear

*"Burn in"*
I'm using the same cable that my FD5 has
On my testing for DOA: *playback is no bueno*.  Sibilant and the bass is splashy, lacks depth and dominates the playback; some of this can be attributed to my "oven", an older iPad, with the free version of Pandora.
This is the first and last time that I'll listen to the JD7 (should really be a 5), for the next 5 days
.
.
.
Will follow up

*JD7* _should be a 5_


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 8, 2022)

2x post


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

I’m at car dealer right now for my car’s maintenance, using Moondrop Nekocake as ANC TWS on the go, Nekocake has moondrop’s mobile app, of which you can set several EQ presets to the Nekocake.




One of them, Wennbostel, I believe it’s Sennheiser’s mimic name obviously Moondrop can’t use copyrighted Sennheiser to their tuning name.  Sennheiser is (once) located at Wennbostel, with former name “Laboratorium Wennbostel”, so it makes sense.

The Nekocake with Wennbostel (Sennheiser) tuning actually sounds very close to Wan’er!  No wonder Wan’er reminded me of Symphony Hall, it’s Sennheiser’s secretive “veil” for their HD650.

Wan’er and Nekocake on Senn’s dose, aren’t the same animal though, Wan’er got more details than Nekocake by both driver’s technicalities and Tuning (some little spiced area around 4-5khz on Wan’er)


----------



## Tzennn

I really wish i could hear Blessing 2 or Hexa and Etymotic to decide what to buy, both going to fit my taste really well ... Well i find ER4S reptica



45$ for cheaper version (T1), lower impedance, using knowles 26784
60$ for higher version (T2), knowles 29689, lower impedance
60$ aswell for the highest version (T3), using knowles 29689 but 100ohm


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> I really wish i could hear Blessing 2 or Hexa and Etymotic to decide what to buy, both going to fit my taste really well ... Well i find ER4S reptica
> 
> 45$ for cheaper version (T1), lower impedance, using knowles 26784
> 60$ for higher version (T2), knowles 29689, lower impedance
> 60$ aswell for the highest version (T3), using knowles 29689 but 100ohm


For lower impedance verion, you can also find KBEAR Neon, it uses knowles 29689 full range driver as well.  But as you can expect from a single BA’ it’s narrow in dynamics, not necessarily crumpled, but it has limit in information delivery. ER4 uses Knowles 29689 with high impedance adapter pre-attached to it’s cable.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> For lower impedance verion, you can also find KBEAR Neon, it uses knowles 29689 full range driver as well.  But as you can expect from a single BA’ it’s narrow in dynamics, not necessarily crumpled, but it has limit in information delivery.


That exactly the reason why i really want to try these instead of usual hybrid, it's basically full ba set ... Well one ba set i mean. I always wonder how some people really swear by etymotic product.


----------



## domq422

Tzennn said:


> That exactly the reason why i really want to try these instead of usual hybrid, it's basically full ba set ... Well one ba set i mean. I always wonder how some people really swear by etymotic product.


Not sure exactly which Ety you were looking at but I'd say if you were looking to stay under $100, go for the Hexa. I have the Ety ER2XR, and while they do sound fantastic, the overall fit and finish leaves something to be desired. The Cable tangles easily and it's next to impossible to find an aftermarket cable to replace it. Then, there's the fit ... what can I say that hasn't already been said? It's uncomfortable to say the least. The Hexa is a great alternative for about the same money. I'd even say I prefer the Hexa's sound sig over the Ety. But then again, I haven't used the Etys in a long time for the reasons stated above.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> That exactly the reason why i really want to try these instead of usual hybrid, it's basically full ba set ... Well one ba set i mean. I always wonder how some people really swear by etymotic product.


Well, from someone who listened ER4 last week, ER4 does have great resolutions as a single BA with one of best liner phasing. 

You can expect a very accurate presentation of how ER4 will “picture” sounds.  For people value tonal consistency the most, over dynamism and musicality, other technicalities such as layering, ER4 presents one of a kind final product, remember only for high-impedance ones, not low impedance.  High-impedance adapter is meant to lower distortion of single BA to sound more lively.

ER4: photo-realistic 




Wu: Hokusai-styled art


----------



## gadgetgod

My sweet and humble setup nowadays when the Sza is under burn-in stage!!

SE200 is a fantastic DAP, capable of delivering an exceptional experience every time I listen to it.

Audeze Euclid and 64Audio Duo came into my life 1-2 days apart only, and I am honestly confused even today about which one shall listen more to. On one hand, Euclid delivers impressive resolution, sounds effortless, and delivers an outstanding amount of details while on the other the Duo delivers a juicy lower end!!!  Ah, the massive stage that both of these IEMs produce!!!

Coming from the likes of Solaris OG and Monarch MK2, I am super satisfied with the Euclid and Duo. Let me quote another thing, "For the Time Being", I don't know maybe I will find something better tomorrow, because I don't shy away from exploring more.

In my experience so far, my absolute endgames are set at Trailli and Odin, maybe someday I will buy them, until then I am happily exploring this budget category


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Well, from someone who listened ER4 last week, ER4 does have great resolutions as a single BA with one of best liner phasing.
> 
> You can expect a very accurate presentation of how ER4 will “picture” sounds.  For people value tonal consistency the most, over dynamism and musicality, other technicalities such as layering, ER4 presents one of a kind final product, remember only for high-impedance ones, not low impedance.  High-impedance adapter is meant to lower distortion of single BA to sound more lively.
> 
> ...



I consider the ER4XR to be a reference set. Etymotic makes arguably the best tuned single BA phones out there (though Westone may disagree.)


----------



## Jmop

Do you guys get even treble with Etys? Even with deep recommended insertion I still get a strong peak (2SE/XR).


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 8, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Well, from someone who listened ER4 last week, ER4 does have great resolutions as a single BA with one of best liner phasing.
> 
> You can expect a very accurate presentation of how ER4 will “picture” sounds.  For people value tonal consistency the most, over dynamism and musicality, other technicalities such as layering, ER4 presents one of a kind final product, remember only for high-impedance ones, not low impedance.  High-impedance adapter is meant to lower distortion of single BA to sound more lively.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what i want to hear, the only problem for me is while the Hexa is good, i don't think it will stand out in long run, i honestly hope not since i still want to buy it however audio just advance too fast that the Hexa might be the first of something (i really think it might be the first of something) so i kinda want to take a step back and buying something first before jump on the hype train.
I would put ER4 picture in my hallway so everyone can see, while Wu is going to be my computer wallpaper, just look at it make me feel sastify


----------



## AmericanSpirit

domq422 said:


> Not sure exactly which Ety you were looking at but I'd say if you were looking to stay under $100, go for the Hexa. I have the Ety ER2XR, and while they do sound fantastic, the overall fit and finish leaves something to be desired. The Cable tangles easily and it's next to impossible to find an aftermarket cable to replace it. Then, there's the fit ... what can I say that hasn't already been said? It's uncomfortable to say the least. The Hexa is a great alternative for about the same money. I'd even say I prefer the Hexa's sound sig over the Ety. But then again, I haven't used the Etys in a long time for the reasons stated above.


Right, I mean HEXA is a no-brainer recommendation now, I can’t find anything that could be better in technicalities and tonali consistent IEMs for sub$300, even blessing 2 and dusks are behind because of their traditional slow responding DDs, which creates a separation of tonality among BA and DD.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> That's exactly what i want to hear, the only problem for me is while the Hexa is good, i don't think it will stand out in long run, i honestly hope not since i still want to buy it however audio just advance too fast that the Hexa might be the first of something (i really think it might be the first of something) so i kinda want to take a step back and buying something first before jump on the hype train.
> I would put ER4 picture in my hallway so everyone can see, while Wu is going to be my computer wallpaper, just look at it make me feel sastifying


HEXA does standout in long run mate. If you count blessing 2 is a 3 year long run, it still sounds great. If I was told to live with blessing2 forever without any other IEMs, I’m fine with it. And for that HEXA is better tuned than blessing2, it has no 6khz peaks that B2 / dusk has, no edgy harshness to some.  It’s not hype, a fair assessment from technical standpoint.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Do you guys get even treble with Etys? Even with deep recommended insertion I still get a strong peak (2SE/XR).


Yea Ety’s curve is meant for human voice, as you can imagine they started as hearing aid. It has some 2.5khz ish huge diffusion firld style peak.

For treble, 2SE nah…4S, yes some. But not enough to satisfy modern IEM needs.

ER4S evaluation:



It’s that much you can expect from a single BA. But only accuracy of picturing, not much else to say besides that. Maybe resolutions could be a bit higher than “above average” of today’s standard, to “ great” B-class, but not as defined as modern IEMs are capable of.

You can expect excellent positioning/and image focusing as a benefit of tonal consistency of which is a reference class, but very hard to enjoy
Music, at least for me.

But for people with 2.5khz pinna gain, this will do a very very good HRTF simulation as you can expect Ety spent their whole life and passion to make photo-accurate sound.

Also, as I mentioned in W80 midrange accuracy is something that audiophiles desired for many acoustic and classical, piano genre, of which I’ve commented good for monitoring vocal-only recordings, will have an additional note for “mid-range focused tracks”.

4S scores above great line 75/100 for many mid-range & imaging related sector of which I can see if someone with 2.5khz gain spot will consider ER4 as the reference class IEM.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> HEXA does standout in long run mate. If you count blessing 2 is a 3 year long run, it still sounds great. If I was told to live with blessing2 forever without any other IEMs, I’m fine with it. And for that HEXA is better tuned than blessing2, it has no 6khz peaks that B2 / dusk has, no edgy harshness to some.  It’s not hype, a fair assessment from technical standpoint.


Such a long time since i last saw this very well made comparision! Guess i still having an eye on them, maybe just buy both, the only logical choice here.
Well then maybe i should buy hexa after all


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Such a long time since i last saw this very well made comparision! Guess i still having an eye on them, maybe just buy both, the only logical choice here.
> Well then maybe i should buy hexa after all


Yea but remember it’s just one man’s ear with 3,076hZ pinna gain spot. If you have different gain spot, all those scores will differ.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Right, I mean HEXA is a no-brainer recommendation now, I can’t find anything that could be better in technicalities and tonali consistent IEMs for sub$300, even blessing 2 and dusks are behind because of their traditional slow responding DDs, which creates a separation of tonality among BA and DD.



It's interesting to me that you mention the slow responding DD and the DD/BA disparity present in the B2, but you don't mention it being present in the Hexa. I'm not the biggest fan of the B2, but I think the Hexa displays that slow DD/bass which makes it feel like it lags behind the BAs more than the B2 does. 

It was one of the first things I noticed about the Hexa and us my biggest criticism of it. I think it's probably something that bothers me more than others because I'm a drummer so the way I listen kind of highlights that disparity. That said, I'm not the only person who has noticed this issue with the Hexa. I will say that I think it's much more forgivable in an $80 set rather than a $300 set.


----------



## morndewey

AmericanSpirit said:


> ER4: photo-realistic


Hi. Who is the artist responsible for this?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Such a long time since i last saw this very well made comparision! Guess i still having an eye on them, maybe just buy both, the only logical choice here.
> Well then maybe i should buy hexa after all


You may consider these then:
ER4S or 4XR ( micro-detail and tonal consistency)
HEXA (balanced micro-detail & macro-dynamism and tonal consistency)
Wu (macro-dynamism with good details as well as tonal consistency)

Wan’er (macro-dynamism)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

morndewey said:


> Hi. Who is the artist responsible for this?


It’s a french artist who lead realism moments in 19th century 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustave_Courbet


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 8, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may consider these then:
> ER4S or 4XR ( micro-detail and tonal consistency)
> HEXA (balanced micro-detail & macro-dynamism and tonal consistency)
> Wu (macro-dynamism with good details as well as tonal consistency)
> ...



All good choices. I really love the Zetian Wu. I’m not sure I’d compare it to the ER4XR directly but they’re both excellent at detail for sure.

Probably the best thing about the ER line is their deep insertion/passive isolation. I can wear mine on an airplane and hear virtually nothing but music. ANC doesn’t come close.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> It's interesting to me that you mention the slow responding DD and the DD/BA disparity present in the B2, but you don't mention it being present in the Hexa. I'm not the biggest fan of the B2, but I think the Hexa displays that slow DD/bass which makes it feel like it lags behind the BAs more than the B2 does.
> 
> It was one of the first things I noticed about the Hexa and us my biggest criticism of it. I think it's probably something that bothers me more than others because I'm a drummer so the way I listen kind of highlights that disparity. That said, I'm not the only person who has noticed this issue with the Hexa. I will say that I think it's much more forgivable in an $80 set rather than a $300 set.


Hey I’m a drummer as well👍 Nice to know.

Have you listened HEXA over 30 hours?

I had some uncomfortableness in HEXA’s bass for first 10 hours, totally being oblivious that LCP needs at least 30 hours of initial run. The initial phase of LCP sounds “off-tone” and distorted, making up that “slow in accurate timbre presentation”

If even after 100 hours, you still feel slow in speed and DD+BA disparity on HEXA, and feel B2s are better, for that part, maybe we will have a disagreement there.

Here is a quote from my HEXA’s post 30hour burn-in comments:

*[Post 30 hours of burn-in bass impression for HEXA]
—HEXA’s LCP bass performance is almost par with fully burned-in Variation’s. 

Per Moondrop’ guide on LCP(liquid Crystal Polymer) burn-in guidance, I also recommend burn-in HEXA for 100hours.*






*I’d totally forgot LCP driver needs at least 10 hours, and will get actual performance around 30hours, then fully executed after 100 hours of burn-in.
Here is my* old comment from Moondrop Variations’s initial impression post.

“LCP drivers takes around 30hours to get first phase of burn-in, and gradually matures and getting speed toward 100 hours”

Back to root to very first affordable LCP single DD, Moondrop Aria
 Quote from my old Aria’s out of the box:
“
-very wide sound stage in trading off muffed mid range, out-of-box the treble was a bit uncontrolled, it needs burn-in, I believe it’s the characteristics of LCP driver. Moondrop is burn-in believer and they mentioned “recommend to burn-in for 100 hours” on Starfield/KXXS product book.”

That was my old comment about muffled mid for Aria, it was a combination of LCP’s poor out of box compliance x driver native distortions.

I found harmonic distortion measurement of Aria last week, and I guess I was right about hearing the distortion and being extremely uncomfortable with Aria’s out of box mid.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17271365


----------



## o0genesis0o

lgcubana said:


> You ever wake up and just feel ornery (o r n e r y) ?
> Well today, I'm poking the bear
> 
> *"Burn in"*
> ...



Maybe because of your ear tips? Anyhow, I would return and buy something else rather than waiting for the burn in. I remember the first few songs I listened with JD7 were average. The IEM did improve after a couple hours listening, or I got used to the sound. I went from daily driving Hidizs MD4 to JD7, so there was some “shock”, I guess.



AmericanSpirit said:


> If I was told to live with blessing2 forever without any other IEMs, I’m fine with it.



I would be very sad


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe because of your ear tips? Anyhow, I would return and buy something else rather than waiting for the burn in. I remember the first few songs I listened with JD7 were average. The IEM did improve after a couple hours listening, or I got used to the sound. I went from daily driving Hidizs MD4 to JD7, so there was some “shock”, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very sad


It’s like you’ve been told to live with Outback’s Ribeye steak for rest of your life. Hey not bad. At least a ribeye!

You may be surprised if I tell you that I bought a brand new blessing 2 dusk & BTR5 and gifted to my ex-girlfriend instead of generic accessories such as silver rings.  

I told her “ It’s lovely shiny little gem, and I’m only a man good-for-nothing but tasting the sound coming out of any gadgets, so this is my gift.”

Result? We broke up a year later. She wanted a proper jewelry not IEM😂


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s like you’ve been told to live with Outback’s Ribeye steak for rest of your life. Hey not bad. At least a ribeye!
> 
> You may be surprised if I tell you that I bought a brand new blessing 2 dusk & BTR5 and gifted to my ex-girlfriend instead of generic accessories such as silver rings.
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s because you gave her Blessing 2


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 8, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hey I’m a drummer as well👍 Nice to know.
> 
> Have you listened HEXA over 30 hours?
> 
> ...



It was a friend's pair. He does reviews and he burns all sets in for 100hrs before he listens to them. I actually had high hopes for the hexa because I tend to really like the timbral and tonal characteristics of well implemented LCP drivers, but the Hexa just didn't do it for me.

Edit: It's always nice to meet a fellow drummer! 🤘😎


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s like you’ve been told to live with Outback’s Ribeye steak for rest of your life. Hey not bad. At least a ribeye!
> 
> You may be surprised if I tell you that I bought a brand new blessing 2 dusk & BTR5 and gifted to my ex-girlfriend instead of generic accessories such as silver rings.
> 
> ...


Just took my Blessing 2 out to see if I can daily drive it today for old time sake. Nope nope nope. Still hate it’s presentation and staging even with the help of G5. Going back to my JD7.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

JAnonymous5150 said:


> It was a friend's pair. He does reviews and he burns all sets in for 100hrs before he listens to them. I actually had high hopes for the hexa because I tend to really like the timbral and tonal characteristics of well implemented LCP drivers, but the Hexa just didn't do it for me.
> 
> Edit: It's always nice to meet a fellow drummer! 🤘😎


Ah OK, yeah YMMV, HEXA wasn't your "click" it seems.

Have you tried MEST MKII? UM tuned it using AI, but the final tuning was done by UM's sound coordinator, who is also a drummer. The drums from MEST MKII is a bit fatiguing as you will have the same with real drums, but it's something.  If you haven't it's worth a try.


----------



## lushmelody

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe because of your ear tips? Anyhow, I would return and buy something else rather than waiting for the burn in. I remember the first few songs I listened with JD7 were average. The IEM did improve after a couple hours listening, or I got used to the sound. I went from daily driving Hidizs MD4 to JD7, so there was some “shock”, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very sad


I think JD7 timing is pretty bad. Good DDs are cheaper than ever and spend more than $50 for such driver config is not a good deal right now. That price starts to compete against hybrids or planars or whatever more expensive non-DD tech


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe it’s because you gave her Blessing 2


Yea... I should have gifted her a Monarch(another IEM


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 8, 2022)

I haven't tried MEST Mk2 yet, but I've been meaning to. I tried OG and found it to be pretty fatiguing so I didn't realy go about trying to track down the Mk2 to try, but I have an acquaintance who purchased the Mk2s and says they fixed a lot of the issues I had with the OG. I just haven't had the chance to go kick it with dude, but I'll have to get on that.

Edit: This was supposed to be a reply to @AmericanSpirit . Sorry bro, my phone totally sketched out lol!


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 8, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> I think JD7 timing is pretty bad. Good DDs are cheaper than ever and spend more than $50 for such driver config is not a good deal right now. That price starts to compete against hybrids or planars or whatever more expensive non-DD tech


I don’t think Fiio will be able to sell these ones well, which is a shame for both the manufacturer and the listeners. People are missing an endgame worthy all rounder (for reasonable folks anyway, we don’t consider the TOTL chasing folks). But oh well, it’s Fiio’s problem. For me, these mid-fi / budget / cheap (?) single DD makes me postpone the Monarch mk2 buying indefinitely.

Edit: fancy driver topology does not mean better performance. My blessing 2 couldn’t out resolve the JD7 anyway.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I haven't tried MEST Mk2 yet, but I've been meaning to. I tried OG and found it to be pretty fatiguing so I didn't realy go about trying to track down the Mk2 to try, but I have an acquaintance who purchased the Mk2s and says they fixed a lot of the issues I had with the OG. I just haven't had the chance to go kick it with dude, but I'll have to get on that.
> 
> Edit: This was supposed to be a reply to @AmericanSpirit . Sorry bro, my phone totally sketched out lol!



Monarch2 vs U12t vs Mest 2?


----------



## Jmop

JD5 has the better graph, I might’ve picked it up if the design was a bit less stiff.


----------



## Jmop

What was that purple single BA called again?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

Jmop said:


> What was that purple single BA called again?


KBEar Neon, I have it. Ah wait.. that FLO something? I recall it was also single BA.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wow Tangzu is getting younger! 
Vivid Red. Hopefully that doesn’t mean a V-tuned Li Shimin


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> KBEar Neon, I have it.


Oh no, this one just came out. I think someone posted an alie link back in the thread.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I recall seeing review of this


This. The review title says "A vocal phone with rich and fulfilled sound" Of which it basically describes what low impedance ED29689 would do.

Here is the datasheet if anyone interested: https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/218/Knowles_Corp_04072021_ED_29689_000_Datasheet-2295729.pdf

unit price 
Pricing (USD)​
Qty.Unit PriceExt. Price1$25.26$25.2610$20.59$205.9025$18.89$472.2550$17.84$892.00100$17.61$1,761.00


----------



## Jmop

Thanks! I may ponder this..


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> What was that purple single BA called again?



FLOAUDIO LILY

Caps theirs.


----------



## Jmop

This just came in the mail, haven’t tried it yet but looks and feels great, no cinch though for those who this is a must.

https://apos.audio/products/tanchjim-iem-upgrade-cable


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Monarch2 vs U12t vs Mest 2?



Well, I just got my A12ts yesterday from 64 Audio and I have heard the Monarch Mk2s, though they don't fit me well, and can borrow a pair for comparison purposed when I nail down a time to go try the MEST Mk2 so, yeah, I can make that happen. I'll keep you posted.

BTW, just posted some early thoughts on the FF5s in the Earbuds Round-up thread if you're interested.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Well, I just got my A12ts yesterday from 64 Audio and I have heard the Monarch Mk2s, though they don't fit me well, and can borrow a pair for comparison purposed when I nail down a time to go try the MEST Mk2 so, yeah, I can make that happen. I'll keep you posted.



I guess I need to request your comparison against Andromeda too  . I'm torn between calling it a day or chasing the kilobuck train one last time to get something out-resolve Andromeda and offers better bass.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> I guess I need to request your comparison against Andromeda too  . I'm torn between calling it a day or chasing the kilobuck train one last time to get something out-resolve Andromeda and offers better bass.



Man, I thought you were the reviewer...😉 If I can set up a time to hang out and try the Mest 2 in the next couple weeks before I head across the pond I will let you know and I'll be sure to bring the Andros, the A12t, and the Monarch Mk2s along for the sesh. I'll give dude a call after dinner in a couple hours and we'll go from there. He's been wanting to come by and have a go at the Expanse anyways. I'll keep you posted, brother.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Man, I thought you were the reviewer...😉


Hot take as a "reviewer": grab a competent mid-fi IEM (which one? any of them: Vulcan, Talos, SA6, FH7s, FH9, JD7, Penon something (?), Yume 2), grab a high-impedance flathead earbuds, grab a competent DAP (M11+, M6 ultra, DX170), and get the heck out and start listening to music. You've already win the portable audio game


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Hot take as a "reviewer": grab a competent mid-fi IEM (which one? any of them: Vulcan, Talos, SA6, FH7s, FH9, JD7, Penon something (?), Yume 2), grab a high-impedance flathead earbuds, grab a competent DAP (M11+, M6 ultra, DX170), and get the heck out and start listening to music. You've already win the portable audio game



Okay, then I guess this is goodbye...🥺


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Okay, then I guess this is goodbye...🥺


Mate, you and I are here for the game of buying and testing gears themselves  I'm talking about people who want to build a portable setup to enjoy music at a high level. The gap between mid-fi and (multi) kilobuck are quite close, in my experience, and even if you pay multi kilobuck price, there is no guarantee that you would get good stuffs (but you will convince yourself that you've got magical stuffs anyway, to justify that hole in your account).


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Mate, you and I are here for the game of buying and testing gears themselves  I'm talking about people who want to build a portable setup to enjoy music at a high level. The gap between mid-fi and (multi) kilobuck are quite close, in my experience, and even if you pay multi kilobuck price, there is no guarantee that you would get good stuffs (but you will convince yourself that you've got magical stuffs anyway, to justify that hole in your account).



So I can stay then? Yay!!!! We're gonna be friends for forever! 🤪


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> So I can stay then? Yay!!!! We're gonna be friends for forever! 🤪


Still no luck with the Discord? We ping you regularly there   

Btw, you should share FF5 impressions here as well. It's also "discovery".


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Still no luck with the Discord? We ping you regularly there
> 
> Btw, you should share FF5 impressions here as well. It's also "discovery".



No. I have another meeting tomorrow so I have my fingers crossed that they'll be done by then.

Good idea. I'll quote myself and post it here.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

For anyone on this thread that's interested in the FF5, Fiios newest earbud in the FF series, I just got them today and I'm including my preliminary thoughts from the Earbud Round-up thread below:



JAnonymous5150 said:


> Okay, so after an hour of listening my very early/preliminary impressions are a bit of a mixed bag. The FF5s are a nicely balanced pair of buds with some good detail retrieval, a reasonably wide soundstage, and more treble extension than the FF3s. I would like a bit more depth to the soundstage, but that's more of a nitpick.
> 
> Where the negative comes in, though it's not really a negative per se, is that I think there are buds out there that do what the FF5s are trying to do better than the FF5s. If I was looking for a pair of buds in this price range with a good balanced sound signature I would pick the Yincrow RW-2000s or the Shozy BKs and possibly others over the FF5s. Not that the FF5s are a bad pair of buds. They're actually quite good, but they don't really excel at any one thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> I really wish i could hear Blessing 2 or Hexa and Etymotic to decide what to buy, both going to fit my taste really well ... Well i find ER4S reptica
> 
> 45$ for cheaper version (T1), lower impedance, using knowles 26784
> 60$ for higher version (T2), knowles 29689, lower impedance
> 60$ aswell for the highest version (T3), using knowles 29689 but 100ohm



Bro I would strongly suggest to save your money and not buy these "DIY" pirated ETYs, Final Audio, Sennheiser and Campfire stuff from Aliexpress/Taobao.

I bought a DIY Sennheiser IEM before from Aliexpress.

It looks like the exact IEM, but the sound is : BASS  Mids  Treble

I thought those pirated Beats IEMs from a night bazaar was crap, this pirated Sennheiser is like 100x worse LOLOL. 



AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s like you’ve been told to live with Outback’s Ribeye steak for rest of your life. Hey not bad. At least a ribeye!
> 
> You may be surprised if I tell you that I bought a brand new blessing 2 dusk & BTR5 and gifted to my ex-girlfriend instead of generic accessories such as silver rings.
> 
> ...



Bro, should have given her this CVJ Shine IEM thingy:






Diamonds (or pseudo diamonds) are a girl's best friend.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Bro, should have given her this CVJ Shine IEM thingy:
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds (or pseudo diamonds) are a girl's best friend.



Why didn't I have this idea? Engagement IEMs instead of an engagement ring!


Oh yeah, because then she'd definitely say no! 😜

I wonder how many of these have sold?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Hot take as a "reviewer": grab a competent mid-fi IEM (which one? any of them: Vulcan, Talos, SA6, FH7s, FH9, JD7, Penon something (?), Yume 2), grab a high-impedance flathead earbuds, grab a competent DAP (M11+, M6 ultra, DX170), and get the heck out and start listening to music. You've already win the portable audio game


It’s a different spectrum with what you mentioned but See Audio’s Bravery is somrthig solidly build. Mainly for Asian-Pops genre though. Nice $100~500 range IEM


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 8, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Bro I would strongly suggest to save your money and not buy these "DIY" pirated ETYs, Final Audio, Sennheiser and Campfire stuff from Aliexpress/Taobao.
> 
> I bought a DIY Sennheiser IEM before from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


Yea I recall seeing that before. Obviously fake gems at a glance and Id be slapped if I gift this one dollar shop fake gem for kids type one. Wait you tried…nice guts 
that sound sig reminds me of Openheart Resin


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> Bro I would strongly suggest to save your money and not buy these "DIY" pirated ETYs, Final Audio, Sennheiser and Campfire stuff from Aliexpress/Taobao.
> 
> I bought a DIY Sennheiser IEM before from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


I bought one of those years ago, but it have a nice mmcx copper cable so i guess it still worth it haha. Well this one have the same driver as er4s so i wonder if they sound the same, even the shape is litterally straight copy and paste


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 8, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Bro I would strongly suggest to save your money and not buy these "DIY" pirated ETYs, Final Audio, Sennheiser and Campfire stuff from Aliexpress/Taobao.
> 
> I bought a DIY Sennheiser IEM before from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...



Which DIY sennheiser was that? I bought a DIY IE900 once. It is giga bass, but clean. Like insanely sub-bassy, to the point that my head started hurting after watching an episode of Star Trek (the constant warp drive hum). Upper midrange and lower-treble is intense but smooth so the midrange resolution is surprisingly nice. I daily drove that for a long time due to the comfort. The store seems to build these themselves, based on how they talk about tuning with me. Unfortunately, they have changed the tuning again to be even harsher, so I can't recommend at all. 

I plan to buy just the shells and make my own DIY. I think most of the magic of these pairs are in the knock-off shell design (the X3R chambers thingy)








JAnonymous5150 said:


> Why didn't I have this idea? Engagement IEMs instead of an engagement ring!



I have been floating that idea with my SO. "You may exchange the ring ... You may exchange U12t"


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> I bought one of those years ago, but it have a nice mmcx copper cable so i guess it still worth it haha. Well this one have the same driver as er4s so i wonder if they sound the same, even the shape is litterally straight copy and paste



Well these DIY shops can use the purported same driver -hard to prove unless you have a spectrometer to analyze things - but even with the same shell shape, a lot of other factors influence the sound - eg damping, nozzle diameter/length, vent location, material of shells, location of driver etc.




o0genesis0o said:


> Which DIY sennheiser was that? I bought a DIY IE900 once. It is giga bass, but clean. Like insanely sub-bassy, to the point that my head started hurting after watching an episode of Star Trek (the constant warp drive hum). Upper midrange and lower-treble is intense but smooth so the midrange resolution is surprisingly nice. I daily drove that for a long time due to the comfort. The store seems to build these themselves, based on how they talk about tuning with me. Unfortunately, they have changed the tuning again to be even harsher, so I can't recommend at all.
> 
> I plan to buy just the shells and make my own DIY. I think most of the magic of these pairs are in the knock-off shell design (the X3R chambers thingy)
> 
> ...



I think it was a DIY IE80S. Amazingly it looked identical externally, with even the Senn logo, but the sound was like listening to a submarine underwater LOL. Back then I didn't have a measuring rig yet, but the sound was so bad that I gave it away after a day.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> I think it was a DIY IE80S. Amazingly it looked identical externally, with even the Senn logo, but the sound was like listening to a submarine underwater LOL. Back then I didn't have a measuring rig yet, but the sound was so bad that I gave it away after a day.



I'll never touch DIY IE80S. Even the real product is not compelling   I like the real IE900 though. Very nice technical performance.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

when listening AKG N5005 with bass acoustic filter, the tonal balance reminds me of something that I couldn’t immediately think of…then finally found it.

It is amazing that KZ could pull out N5005 tuning from their DQ6S.
If you love DQ6S’s approach, N5005 will be straightforward technical upgrade. However you will lose the “roughness” which you sometime need it for certain rock tracks.




They both are gain spot avoider type.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Which DIY sennheiser was that? I bought a DIY IE900 once. It is giga bass, but clean. Like insanely sub-bassy, to the point that my head started hurting after watching an episode of Star Trek (the constant warp drive hum). Upper midrange and lower-treble is intense but smooth so the midrange resolution is surprisingly nice. I daily drove that for a long time due to the comfort. The store seems to build these themselves, based on how they talk about tuning with me. Unfortunately, they have changed the tuning again to be even harsher, so I can't recommend at all.
> 
> I plan to buy just the shells and make my own DIY. I think most of the magic of these pairs are in the knock-off shell design (the X3R chambers thingy)
> 
> ...


Hey, that FR looks very familiar to GS audio ST10!
Imagine ST10 is overdosed version of that fake IE900, equipped with Vision Ears’s flagship model’s same BA  inside it. Crazy tuning but it’s something. Something for audiophiles got bored of sophisticated tuning.

At a glance, My impression on ST10 was “**** I’ve wasted $500” 
But as I listened it for hours, strangely enough (well it’s actually scientifically proven already ) your ear will start to adopt to that balance. From that point the subbass and bass will punch like heavy boxers.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

*Paging @o0genesis0o ! Paging o0genesis0o!*

So it looks like on Sunday afternoon/evening I'm gonna have a couple friends over for a BBQ and gear swapping sesh and I'll have a few hours of comparison time with the Andros, A12t, Monarch Mk2, and Mest Mk2. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.

And ofc, you're more than welcome to attend if you can fly from Down Under to SoCal in time. I'll even pick you up at the airport of your choice and you can stay in my guest room. If not, posts and PMs will have to do...


----------



## zachmal

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hey, that FR looks very familiar to GS audio ST10!
> Imagine ST10 is overdosed version of that fake IE900, equipped with Vision Ears’s flagship model’s same BA  inside it. Crazy tuning but it’s something. Something for audiophiles got bored of sophisticated tuning.
> 
> At a glance, My impression on ST10 was “**** I’ve wasted $500”
> But as I listened it for hours, strangely enough (well it’s actually scientifically proven already ) your ear will start to adopt to that balance. From that point the subbass and bass will punch like heavy boxers.


>Sorry, this item's currently unavailable in your location. Explore other Group Buy deals.

awesome - can't even watch the item by selecting other countries,

not sure what is going on with germany - is it the black hole of europe lately or something ?


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea I recall seeing that before. Obviously fake gems at a glance and Id be slapped if I gift this one dollar shop fake gem for kids type one. Wait you tried…nice guts
> that sound sig reminds me of Openheart Resin


I recently got to try IE900 fake(from some kind of source), man it was bad. So peaky, so sharp, so sibilant. I was like how dare you do this xD


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 9, 2022)

If I ever did a collaboration, this KiiBOOM would be what I would come-up with. For the money to sound value, this IS it. A hybrid of course, with a DD and 2 BAs! This is exactly what I'm looking for in comparison to sound, fit, value and build quality! Done.................

*EVOKE          $169.00-$199.00 depending on faceplate style.*

https://www.kiiboom.com/products/kiiboom-evoke?variant=43512552653044















KiiBOOM Evoke​
The Evoke is a hybrid in-ear monitor designed using the combinations of a single dynamic driver for bass, a full range balanced armature driver for mids, and a micro tweeter balanced armature for the upper trebles.​


----------



## gadgetgod

Redcarmoose said:


> If I ever did a collaboration, this KiiBOOM would be what I would come-up with. For the money to sound value, this IS it. A hybrid of course, with a DD and 2 BAs! This is exactly what I'm looking for in comparison to sound, fit, value and build quality! Done.................
> 
> *EVOKE*
> 
> https://www.kiiboom.com/products/kiiboom-evoke?variant=43512552653044


Looks great.
Btw on a different note, what is the take here regarding upgrade cables? I got a new custom hand-made cable from someone in India. Got it for Euclid. Built like a weapon lol, cost is like 150$.


----------



## Jmop

Super solid measurements of the Evoke at primeaudio.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> *Paging @o0genesis0o ! Paging o0genesis0o!*
> 
> So it looks like on Sunday afternoon/evening I'm gonna have a couple friends over for a BBQ and gear swapping sesh and I'll have a few hours of comparison time with the Andros, A12t, Monarch Mk2, and Mest Mk2. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.
> 
> And ofc, you're more than welcome to attend if you can fly from Down Under to SoCal in time. I'll even pick you up at the airport of your choice and you can stay in my guest room. If not, posts and PMs will have to do...



Wishlist of questions: 

Resolution: any of them can truely out-resolve Andro, like true resolution rather than just thinner midrange.
Soundstage: any of them as holographic as Andro.
I hope that they are more or less the same, so I don't have to buy anything


----------



## Jmop

gadgetgod said:


> Looks great.
> Btw on a different note, what is the take here regarding upgrade cables? I got a new custom hand-made cable from someone in India. Got it for Euclid. Built like a weapon lol, cost is like 150$.


Lol product description just says “for enemies”


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Super solid measurements of the Evoke at primeaudio.


Aren't most IEMs nowadays look like that, if the manufacturers are not absolutely bonkers?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Wishlist of questions:
> 
> Resolution: any of them can truely out-resolve Andro, like true resolution rather than just thinner midrange.
> Soundstage: any of them as holographic as Andro.
> I hope that they are more or less the same, so I don't have to buy anything



I'll have to do some AB listening to give you an answer on just how much, but the A12ts I just got do, in fact, out-resolve my Andros. My initial thought is that it's not by tons, but I'll get back to you on that and the other comparisons for sure.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 9, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't most IEMs nowadays look like that, if the manufacturers are not absolutely bonkers?


Idk, the bass looks pretty clean compared to others, too much sub climb relative to mid bass for my taste though. Treble might be a bit smoothed on the graph too.


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I'll have to do some AB listening to give you an answer on just how much, but the A12ts I just got do, in fact, out-resolve my Andros. My initial thought is that it's not by tons, but I'll get back to you on that and the other comparisons for sure.


Oh, I forgot, you can drop the U12t from the comparisons. I already know it is better than my Andro on all aspects   AUD $3200 is too rich for my blood. Mest2 and Monarch2 are generally around USD $1000, which is still painful but justifiable (kind of).


----------



## Ace Bee

I have been busy lately, so wasn't able to put down my thoughts on the NF Audio RA10. Nevertheless, let's get on with it:

RA10 is an iem with a tuning style that is very far from my preference. Very far. But that does not mean that it only has cons and no pros. I am trying to look at it objectively rather than from a subjective point of view, removing bias as much as possible.
The tuning of RA10 is neutral bright. Not balanced, neutral, and quite flat. Some may term it as a reference. To my ears, though, it is kind of on the boring side, not very dynamic, and does not sound very musical.
However, RA10 does manage to sound technically highly competent. The detail extraction is quite significant and effortless. Very clean background. Linear bass with subbass roll off, but bass textures are clear and prominent. Midbass slams may not sound full and dynamic, but they certainly are not lost - can be detected fairly easily in the mix. Midrange is highly transparent, forward, and well textured. Guitars sound crunchy and quite nice overall - both acoustic and electric. Male vocals sound a bit on the leaner side, but female vocals sound quite brilliant and not much thin. There are no uncomfortable spikes in the upper midrange, despite the overall leanness of the sound. Treble extends very well and have ample energy. Does not sound thin or tonally off. Soundstage seems wide enough and has good height, but the depth might come off as a bit less because of the overall forwardness of treble and upper mid region.
However, I must point out, RA10 is easily one of the most comfortable, if not THE most comfortable iem I have ever used. It literally disappears inside the ears. I cannot even feel it after a while. Unique feeling I must say.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> I have been busy lately, so wasn't able to put down my thoughts on the NF Audio RA10. Nevertheless, let's get on with it:
> 
> RA10 is an iem with a tuning style that is very far from my preference. Very far. But that does not mean that it only has cons and no pros. I am trying to look at it objectively rather than from a subjective point of view, removing bias as much as possible.
> The tuning of RA10 is neutral bright. Not balanced, neutral, and quite flat. Some may term it as a reference. To my ears, though, it is kind of on the boring side, not very dynamic, and does not sound very musical.
> ...


Are you me? We hear exactly the same, and we have exactly the same colour of the NA10   

Surprisingly resolving. Smooth treble but kind of rolled off in the air region. "reference", "flat", "dry" tuning. Most of the bass energy is in the sub. Very comfortable. Super good for $50 if one is into that kind of sound signature though.


----------



## Ace Bee

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you me? We hear exactly the same, and we have exactly the same colour of the NA10
> 
> Surprisingly resolving. Smooth treble but kind of rolled off in the air region. "reference", "flat", "dry" tuning. Most of the bass energy is in the sub. Very comfortable. Super good for $50 if one is into that kind of sound signature though.


Ha! That definitely resonates mine! Dry, yes, the overall sound is really dry. But I would rather say it is the tuning style they decided to go with, and they pulled it off brilliantly. Just because it definitely does not match with my preference, I could not outright dumped it in the gutter saying it is badly tuned iem. It definitely did not make me feel the way Aful Performer 5 made me feel, or many other iems that I would not name further. It did not sound wrong.
Although, to my ears, most of the energy in low end was in midbass rather than sub. The subbass reverberation simply was not present, although the textures were quite prominent.
And yeah, perfect under $50 for anyone who likes this kind of signature, not me, not you. Due to the extremely small form factor, I am thinking about whether I should hand it over to my wife...she always whines that why do I not get any iem that can fit her small ears. May be this will suit her. She mostly listens to vocal based song, so the absence of will not inconvenience her much.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> definitely did not make me feel the way Aful Performer 5 made me feel


You don’t like the performance 5?


----------



## saldsald (Dec 9, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s not. Try it👍 You’ll miss a juice.
> 
> You can see my disappointment with cross-out for “unclear” sound right out of the box. I commented “at least I was expecting 7hz salnotes zero level of our of box performance, but it’s not there yet”


I still find it lacking something, like some air/extension in the treble and the bass is a bit plastic sounding after more ear time. I just tried Dunu's S&S tips and they work quite well. However, I highly recommend trying out the CCA CXS I just think it's cheaper and have more precise and extended treble and stronger bass and also better resolution both in the foreground and background. 


lushmelody said:


> Yeah, burn in is essential. The driver needs loosening to exhibit its full dynamism. Source matters a lot. Like any super budget, you get better with aftermarket stuff (as I previously posted). Still, Tangzu is generous with tips and gives 4 sizes of KBEAR 07 clones. The cable though is... acceptable. Its essential go balanced for audiophilia, anyway. SQ scales a lot with power and that ~safe~ tuning reaches its climax with more volume, especially from a more resolving source.
> 
> While TRN MT3 and Nicehck DB1 are only okay for me at low volume, Wan'er SG is a moment for loudness with no fatigue at all. The bass is very engaging and Abigail enhances it further, I think. It sounds so physical & clean...
> 
> My guess is that Tangzu, instead of cloning Salnotes, is opting for more musicality. They may be avoiding it sound grainy (like my EDX Pro does). I think is what everyone thought the Chu would be when it was announced


I have the MT3 also and it's good but not great. Again, I highly recommend trying out the CCA CXS in the price range. The bass and the overall tuning are much better.


----------



## Ace Bee

o0genesis0o said:


> You don’t like the performance 5?


Nope. I made a post comparing it to Hiby Lasya and MEAOES Eagle. Did you miss it?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Super solid measurements of the Evoke at primeaudio.



Honestly, the tuning is perfect.............and just what I'm into.........surprisingly nice!


o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't most IEMs nowadays look like that, if the manufacturers are not absolutely bonkers?


_No............not at all. It's harder than you think.......that's why so many miss the mark. It's getting the BAs to not have BA timbre, and balance of treble to bass......................and midrange...........as well as doing vocals correct.........truly it's almost impossible. To have pizzaz........that IS the ULTIMATE goal.......and still offer a non-offensive tune!_


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> No............not at all. It's harder than you think.......that's why so many miss the mark. It's getting the BAs to not have BA timbre, and balance of treble to bass......................and midrange...........as well as doing vocals correct.........truly it's almost impossible. To have pizzaz........that IS the ULTIMATE goal.......and still offer a non-offensive tune!


I’m just talking about the shape of the FR curve, not the immeasurable aspects like technical performance. Last year, this kind of curve would be super-hyped (“so well tuned, bla bla bla”)


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> Nope. I made a post comparing it to Hiby Lasya and MEAOES Eagle. Did you miss it?


As a matter of fact, I did miss it. But I remember you like the single DD from Hiby.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 9, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I’m just talking about the shape of the FR curve, not the immeasurable aspects like technical performance. Last year, this kind of curve would be super-hyped (“so well tuned, bla bla bla”)


Oh....I don't pay attention to that, but I guess you're right. But they do sound correct......while not owning the filigrees of ultimate treble detail, they are amazingly proficient. Actually I try not to look at curves that much, as they can throw me off.

The only mistake he made is he was given the $199.00 faceplate and is quoting the  $169.00 price of the other two faceplate versions......as an example?


----------



## TommyGeenexus

@o0genesis0o 
Are the JD7's your daily drivers now (and do you prefer them over other harman'ish IEMs in their price range)?
Im thinking about getting them once they are back in stock, for their price they seem really good (almost too good, where's the catch?).


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 9, 2022)

TommyGeenexus said:


> @o0genesis0o
> Are the JD7's your daily drivers now (and do you prefer them over other harman'ish IEMs in their price range)?
> Im thinking about getting them once they are back in stock, for their price they seem really good (almost too good, where's the catch?).



Yes, I daily drive JD7. You can find the kit that I put in my bag today in the picture below.





These JD7 are actually my favourite IEM in my entire collection right now because it’s tuned right, bassy enough, resolving enough, and has excellent soundstage imaging. I think Monarch Mk2 or Symphonium Helios could be a 100% improvement, but I’m not too eager to spend AUD$1600 very soon.

Not to say that JD7 is “end game”, because Andromeda is still more resolving and has more precise imaging. But Andro is not as well tuned nor dynamic and punchy.

The catch:

the included cable is annoying,
packaging is very cheap looking,
the shells are taken from a previous model (FA7s).
It is also not “prestigious” because it comes from the cheap line (Jade audio) rather than the main line (Fiio FD series).
@drewbadour also found that they are too bassy and gooey and a bit shouty.
Ultimately, we cannot ignore the psychological bias. No matter how good these are, if they are the only one in your collection, you would have that yearning for something more expensive, like those elusive kilobuck or TOTL IEMs (U12t, high-end unique melody stuffs, the birds, the jewels, etc.)


----------



## TommyGeenexus

o0genesis0o said:


> Yes, I daily drive JD7. You can find the kit that I put in my bag today in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally i've found my "end game" already in the FiiO FH9, i'm looking for something more portable/smaller to complement it.
The JD7 seems to be ideal, i've owned the FiiO FD3/5 before so that specific reused shell design fits me very well, also cable is no issue as i'll get a replacement for cheap.

Basically i'm looking for a more refined FiiO FD3 (no shoutiness and improved sub-bass), as that came with some shoutiness that i could not endure.
Your review helped a lot, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## o0genesis0o

TommyGeenexus said:


> Personally i've found my "end game" already in the FiiO FH9, i'm looking for something more portable/smaller to complement it.
> The JD7 seems to be ideal, i've owned the FiiO FD3/5 before so that specific reused shell design fits me very well, also cable is no issue as i'll get a replacement for cheap.
> 
> Basically i'm looking for a more refined FiiO FD3 (no shoutiness and improved sub-bass), as that came with some shoutiness that i could not endure.
> Your review helped a lot, thanks for the confirmation.


No worries. You have kicked ass setup there. I also like FH9 when I auditioned it (but not enough to buy it  ) Please do let me know how it goes it you decide to get JD7. It is always interesting to see how different people’s listening can be.


----------



## Jmop

Honestly, by all means guys direct me to a coherent hybrid cuz I really have foot down on single DD right now being the most optimal, and in balanced.


----------



## MVVp

Interesting discussion above about the type of bass the RA10 produces. I received it yesterday, and to my ears it has no bass at all. Currently burning it in and will be trying tip rolling, but after listening to the impressive TRI I3 for a while, this feels like cold turkey.

On the other hand, I can only sleep with the TRI I3 if I use the standard tips, because every other one I tried makes it impossible to lay on my side for longer than a few minutes without discomfort. The TA10 disappears in my ears, as others have noticed before.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 9, 2022)

MVVp said:


> Interesting discussion above about the type of bass the RA10 produces. I received it yesterday, and to my ears it has no bass at all. Currently burning it in and will be trying tip rolling, but after listening to the impressive TRI I3 for a while, this feels like cold turkey.
> 
> On the other hand, I can only sleep with the TRI I3 if I use the standard tips, because every other one I tried makes it impossible to lay on my side for longer than a few minutes without discomfort. The TA10 disappears in my ears, as others have noticed before.


Have you tried the NF audio tips included in the box? The first thing I did was throwing the tips on the IEMs in the trash and put the NF Audio tips on. When the seal is good, I hear a sub-bass focused tuning with a decent amount of mid-bass, but not too much.

Say, I can feel a bit of the rumble at the beginning of Skyrim main theme (Dragonborn). The war drum has some power, but not very satisfying. RA10 is bassier than my Etymotic ER2SE, but far cry from more bassy IEMs like JD7 or even Blessing 2. On the plus side, the bass is "nimble", bass line is clean, cello has texture and decent body. I remember Tri I3 to be a thick and bassy set. RA10 would feel very different to you, I imagine.

Edit: Jeez the graph of TRI I3   






No wonder you find RA10 having no bass.


----------



## Jmop

Lol you use Skyrim soundtrack? Someone give this man a reward.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 9, 2022)

Fiio FH15.



New naming scheme: FH (Hybrid) 1 (new generation) 5 (mid-level in product line).

Edit: graph





Kind of odd looking somehow. Do I see a Harman dip?


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Honestly, by all means guys direct me to a coherent hybrid cuz I really have foot down on single DD right now being the most optimal, and in balanced.



Truthear HEXA. Neutral with sub-bass boost.

It has quite decent technicalities, good isolation and fit. Timbre is pretty natural considering it has BAs inside. And the coherency is quite good IMHO, DD bass can keep up with BAs handling the higher frequencies. It sounds like a single DD in terms of coherency actually. Soundstage is small though.



MVVp said:


> Interesting discussion above about the type of bass the RA10 produces. I received it yesterday, and to my ears it has no bass at all. Currently burning it in and will be trying tip rolling, but after listening to the impressive TRI I3 for a while, this feels like cold turkey.
> 
> On the other hand, I can only sleep with the TRI I3 if I use the standard tips, because every other one I tried makes it impossible to lay on my side for longer than a few minutes without discomfort. The TA10 disappears in my ears, as others have noticed before.



The TRI I3 has one of the largest and heaviest shells I've encountered. But therein is their secret sauce - the huge shells contribute to a massive soundstage. The TRI I3's soundstage depth and height can rival some earbuds even!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> The TRI I3 has one of the largest and heaviest shells I've encountered. But therein is their secret sauce - the huge shells contribute to a massive soundstage. The TRI I3's soundstage depth and height can rival some earbuds even!



You sure it's not because of the huge dip at 1kHz   64 Audio uses that trick with their audiophile line of IEMs as well.


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Truthear HEXA. Neutral with sub-bass boost.
> 
> It has quite decent technicalities, good isolation and fit. Timbre is pretty natural considering it has BAs inside. And the coherency is quite good IMHO, DD bass can keep up with BAs handling the higher frequencies. It sounds like a single DD in terms of coherency actually. Soundstage is small though.
> 
> ...


Hexa is not up to speed for me personally, 8k peak and rising sub with no roll off.


----------



## Jmop

Sorry if I’m too direct right now guys I’ve been drinking, it’s just in my nature.


----------



## MVVp

o0genesis0o said:


> Have you tried the NF audio tips included in the box? The first thing I did was throwing the tips on the IEMs in the trash and put the NF Audio tips on. When the seal is good, I hear a sub-bass focused tuning with a decent amount of mid-bass, but not too much.



Yes, the NF tips are somewhat better, but I still miss complete sections/registers in songs I have played for years. I know I can't expect the same amount of bass as a big TRI I3 gives, but it felt like there was none at all, which I found surprising.

I will try other tips including clarion, spinfit and dunu S&S. Fiio HS18 didn't do the trick.


----------



## o0genesis0o

MVVp said:


> Yes, the NF tips are somewhat better, but I still miss complete sections/registers in songs I have played for years. I know I can't expect the same amount of bass as a big TRI I3 gives, but it felt like there was none at all, which I found surprising.
> 
> I will try other tips including clarion, spinfit and dunu S&S. Fiio HS18 didn't do the trick.


I guess it is what it is, mate. Can't rule out the possibility that your unit is defective. 

Btw, Fiio HS18 tips actually roll off the bass. Spin-fit is iffy, they can add or remove bass depending on the nozzle. Of course, tips are super subjective.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Truthear HEXA. Neutral with sub-bass boost.
> 
> It has quite decent technicalities, good isolation and fit. Timbre is pretty natural considering it has BAs inside. And the coherency is quite good IMHO, DD bass can keep up with BAs handling the higher frequencies. It sounds like a single DD in terms of coherency actually. Soundstage is small though.
> 
> ...


Second to HEXA. The one paragraph summary it almost identical of what I have to say.

One thing I could add about small sound stage is that it has small artificial head room, which does mean that it will be track-mix dependent. If track is recorded and mixed with no diffusions or surround effects, the track will be rendered accordingly.  Vice versa, if a track was recorded using say Sennheiser(Neumann)’s binaural dummy head KU100, with a proper mastering in wide open space —e.g. live stage — HEXA will render exact same wide staging. 

Those are accurate. And Highly recommend for sound engineers, and professionals. And for that small staging alone, is exactly same reason why studio monitors are designed to have accurate presentation of original mix, so they know where to start. HD25, DT770, CD900ST, etc etc. 

There is one pre-requisite for that pseudo-VR holo-phonic presentation with HEXA& Softears RSV(they have same tuning for mid-upper mid).

▶︎Listners may need to have their pinna gain peak spot situated near 3kHz+/- 0.1kHz(2.9kh-3.1khz) if not, it won’t “click” anything.

I can see Crin has 2.9kHz-3kHz gain spot, and yes it did click his HRTF with RSV it seems, He rarely shave out S on tonality and RSV scored his “supreme” grade, I believe his HRTF coincided with what RSV was designed for.

The artificial head room, diffusion field, is like “surround” EQ effect if I try to roughly put it knowing it’s a different thing. Just to make an easy metaphorical approximation.

The IEMs with wide preset surroundings effects, as you can imagine, will add extra room to narrow stage-tracks, make badly recorded tracks to sound more out of head. Those headroom generation is a skill of coloration as well, because narrow staging ones are more of HRTF simulator, for those with close ear acoustic anatomy. However if the coloration of head room generation is bad, it will make track to sound unnatural, being unnatural could add some additional taste, wether like or not is purely a perceived as entertainment of listeners.


----------



## lushmelody

Only wide bore eartips get my attention nowadays. Its what I learned liking so many smooth sound signatures. Avoid anything that tames the treble. I also like the ~spaciousness~ and bass control some of them do to the sound


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 9, 2022)

How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!

*KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA









https://www.facebook.com/groups/2386473901653225/posts/3034725680161374/


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA
> ...


Thanks for the weekly obligatory informative entertainment! 
KZ…. 
Ah but I like that plateau, SA6 and Anole VX’s one.


----------



## domq422

JAnonymous5150 said:


> *Paging @o0genesis0o ! Paging o0genesis0o!*
> 
> So it looks like on Sunday afternoon/evening I'm gonna have a couple friends over for a BBQ and gear swapping sesh and I'll have a few hours of comparison time with the Andros, A12t, Monarch Mk2, and Mest Mk2. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.
> 
> And ofc, you're more than welcome to attend if you can fly from Down Under to SoCal in time. I'll even pick you up at the airport of your choice and you can stay in my guest room. If not, posts and PMs will have to do...


Oh man, I am definitely looking forward to this. I assume the Monarch won't rank highly on your comparison list considering the lack of mid bass, but I'd love to hear a drummers input on these 4 sets ... it may even influence a purchase/trade in the future...


----------



## Dsnuts

So I am testing these out. I know we dont mention TWS IEMs much on this thread as there is a dedicated thread for TWS stuff. But I figure I would give a heads up on these. 

So these are basshead TWS buds. Just so you know. Bonified basshead. 10dbs for mid to sub bass amplified too. If you guys are wanting something a bit different in your collection and you want something with a whole lot of rumbly bass amplified. These are the ticket and its has great stage to boot. Mids are not as forward as I would have liked but you have to sacrifice one aspect of the tuning to get that bass with stage going on. But again the main focus on these are a warm ear bass massage when out and about. Which is actually my preferred signature for outdoor use anyhow.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

domq422 said:


> Oh man, I am definitely looking forward to this. I assume the Monarch won't rank highly on your comparison list considering the lack of mid bass, but I'd love to hear a drummers input on these 4 sets ... it may even influence a purchase/trade in the future...


If you need a cross chart for Monarch / MEST MKII / Anole VX (neutral with bass boost, close to 12t). I'm a drummer as well,  60(macro-dynamism) : 40 (detail-analytical) oriented in all-rounder listening, with 3076Hz of pinna gain peak spot.


----------



## Ace Bee

@o0genesis0o @MVVp I'm having a wild thought. I believe you also got the spare nozzle filters with the RA10? What if we stack those filters, one each over the already existing one? Will that increase the bass?

Sadly I'm off to site for 2 weeks so won't have access to the RA10 for a while...can any of you try it and let us know the result?

I also have a different kind of filter from Japan. I might try that as well...can be interesting...will try.


----------



## Ceilidh

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA
> ...


Kinda looks a bit like a new iteration on the ZES design, except with a BA instead of the EST, and I guess it's using a newer DD.
I kinda like the faceplate, but I'm mostly wondering about the tips, that certainly don't look at all like their usual.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 9, 2022)

Tinhifi C2, entry level LCP single DD’s video review, it has English subtitles if you click on “CC” then select from options to Change it to Eng. The CC overlaps with original Japanese Sub, so it’s a bit hard to see though. At least basic info you may got.

Surprisingly the shell is made of aluminum, nice.

_Another review_ with measurements of C2 and C3.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Tinhifi C2, entry level LCP single DD’s video review, it has English subtitles if you click on “CC” then select from options to Change it to Eng. The CC overlaps with original Japanese Sub, so it’s a bit hard to see though. At least basic info you may got.
> 
> Surprisingly the shell is made of aluminum, nice.
> 
> _Another review_ with measurements of C2 and C3.




I really like my T3+ so these look like they have a shot at being pretty good. Graphs don't tell the whole story, but this certainly gives a positive indication.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 9, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I really like my T3+ so these look like they have a shot at being pretty good. Graphs don't tell the whole story, but this certainly gives a positive indication.


Good to hear that positive feedback. I have no exposures to TinHifi, but considering ali price going for $23, it’s a nice try I may grab one.

Actually Just ordered one of C2 on Aliexpress.
Then Ali recommended TRN’s 10mm Planar + 1BA Xuanwu as hot deals for $24….hmm it looks TRN-V


----------



## bhazard

Got my Aful Performer 5 in. Before I listen, I think some reviewers or Aful has some explaining to do.
Check out the pic of my old TRN BAX.
Check out the pic of the AFUL Performer 5.
Notice something familar?
Either AFUL is TRN, an offshoot of TRN, contracted TRN to make the box (which is identical in layout and size to the BAX box), or things are a little too oddly familar.

Anyone have any more insight?


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA
> ...


apparently their custom big 12mm dual magnet-dual cavity DD with old BA.
they refer to this IEM as "Hotcake" in facebook, i mean i don't mind if KZ/CCA start using snackfood as name over these random letters.


----------



## msing539

bhazard said:


> Got my Aful Performer 5 in. Before I listen, I think some reviewers or Aful has some explaining to do.
> Check out the pic of my old TRN BAX.
> Check out the pic of the AFUL Performer 5.
> Notice something familar?
> Either AFUL is TRN, an offshoot of TRN, contracted TRN to make the box (which is identical in layout and size to the BAX box), or things are a little too oddly familar.


But they don't 'sound' the same, right? 

My guess is the box is just coming out of the same factory, meaning the manufacturers are ordering whatever boxes are available for cheap.


----------



## bhazard (Dec 9, 2022)

msing539 said:


> But they don't 'sound' the same, right?
> 
> My guess is the box is just coming out of the same factory, meaning the manufacturers are ordering whatever boxes are available for cheap.


They sound different. I like the Aful right out of the box quite a bit. The BAX not so much.

Seeing the nearly exact same case, box, inner bottom layout, and possibly a TRN cable in the case caught my attention. I've only seen this box layout with TRN, and Aful did come out of nowhere recently. Could just be a similar cheap box, case... but the cable being a TRN cable would make sense.
Interested to find out if there is any connection between Aful and TRN


----------



## TheDeafMonk

bhazard said:


> Got my Aful Performer 5 in. Before I listen, I think some reviewers or Aful has some explaining to do.
> Check out the pic of my old TRN BAX.
> Check out the pic of the AFUL Performer 5.
> Notice something familar?
> ...


Just a screen logo on a generic case no conspiracy here.


----------



## msing539

bhazard said:


> Aful did come out of nowhere recently.


I'm more concerned with their name... is it 

A-full

Awful

or A-fool? 

I guess we'll be the judges.


----------



## Jmop

Mailman walked up to my doorstep and was like “KiiBOOM, you lookin for this??”


----------



## o0genesis0o

bhazard said:


> Interested to find out if there is any connection between Aful and TRN



Plot twist: all Chi-Fi manufacturers and retailers are related *x-files theme intensifies*


----------



## Jmop

I actually don’t know which package was dropped off though lol


----------



## msing539

Jmop said:


> I actually don’t know which package was dropped off though lol


Your posts make me wonder if you think you're texting the wife... 

Also, please pick up milk.


----------



## Surf Monkey

TheDeafMonk said:


> Just a screen logo on a generic case no conspiracy here.



I have a couple of those exact cases with no logo screened on them. They’re really common.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Good to hear that positive feedback. I have no exposures to TinHifi, but considering ali price going for $23, it’s a nice try I may grab one.
> 
> Actually Just ordered one of C2 on Aliexpress.
> Then Ali recommended TRN’s 10mm Planar + 1BA Xuanwu as hot deals for $24….hmm it looks TRN-V


I have a few Tin Hifi IEMs. Their official store on AE does quite a few good flash deals outside of regular sales.

T2, T3+, T4 and P1 Max are all good. T2 and P1 Max are more mid-centric, T3+ and T4 more V shaped. T1s was a bit dark, so I gave it to a friend at work who is sensitive to treble, she loves them. I am a little curious about the new C2 and C3, but not as much as the TRN Xuanwu.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WOW! Time flies when your having fun and burning holes in your wallet! @Dsnuts created this thread on Dec 24th 2011! So we're a couple weeks away from 11 years! I've been here on and off and with a couple accts for the entirety of this threads life. I think it started with the Panasonics or the FX40's or something like that? Whodda thunk it that this would still be alive and vibrant as it is 11 years later, when so many other threads have gone the way of the dinosaurs! Cheers and congrats!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA
> ...


They are just recycling through their earlier output. Then we'll get the 2 +1 and 3 +1 and 4+1 ect and just add new letters and numbers. Genius marketing...if anyone is stupid enough to fall for it?


----------



## r31ya (Dec 9, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> They are just recycling through their earlier output. Then we'll get the 2 +1 and 3 +1 and 4+1 ect and just add new letters and numbers. Genius marketing...if anyone is stupid enough to fall for it?


They need proper product manager, create a distinct product line or segmentation or clear intent with their specific product designs.
Their product start to blend in together without much distinction that cause people to get confused or disinterested in.


----------



## msing539

Here's my guess regarding the KZ thing... it's just easier for them.

I don't speak Chinese but take for example the Shuoer Tape. If you translate tape back into Chinese, you get jiāo dài which can mean many things... including "clear." So was tape a screw up? I dunno. But there's little screwing up in translating a KZ ZSN.

Or we end up with another Chevy Nova.


----------



## lushmelody

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> They are just recycling through their earlier output. Then we'll get the 2 +1 and 3 +1 and 4+1 ect and just add new letters and numbers. Genius marketing...if anyone is stupid enough to fall for it?


Where is the project of dupes. Why the rep bought all those hobby adored IEMs lol

It seems they got an already planned schedule to finish and only after that start to do some real deal?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 9, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA


If they keep releasing new earphones every day... What are climate change environmentalist's going to think!?

"BOYCOTT THEM!"


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> They need proper product manager, create a distinct product line or segmentation or clear intent with their specific product designs.
> Their product start to blend in together without much distinction that cause people to get confused or disinterested in.


Yep.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> They need proper product manager, create a distinct product line or segmentation or clear intent with their specific product designs.
> Their product start to blend in together without much distinction that cause people to get confused or disinterested in.



They are too busy acting defensive to care about trivial stuffs like designing product lines.


----------



## Carpet

msing539 said:


> Here's my guess regarding the KZ thing... it's just easier for them.
> 
> I don't speak Chinese but take for example the Shuoer Tape. If you translate tape back into Chinese, you get jiāo dài which can mean many things... including "clear." So was tape a screw up? I dunno. But there's little screwing up in translating a KZ ZSN.
> 
> Or we end up with another Chevy Nova.


I think KZs targeting is more in the tradition of the Trabant and Ford Pinto!


----------



## bhazard

I took a chance on the Aful Performer 5 and I'm glad I did. This is the second IEM in a row where I felt I didn't need to use EQ to enjoy them (KZ PR1 Pro recently as well).
I can hear the 10kHz dip which can make the Performer sound dark, but a boost there helps regain what is missing. AutoEQ from 3.kHz and up (HBB Target) gets these exactly where I want them.

The draw is in the bass region. I aim for these levels on just about everything, and these do it stock (ok I still added a few dB at 20Hz for fun). Minus the upper treble dip/darkness, these are consistently great throughout the spectrum.

I don't feel slighted at all for the $220. I use my own cables and tips on everything, so the lack of accessories is a non factor for me. Not a perfect set, but a healthy hype here.

I may revisit this after trying the Hexa and Cadenza, but that's how quick this hobby moves. Any set can be overtaken by something better or cheaper the next day.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> Just a screen logo on a generic case no conspiracy here.


Agree. It’s looks like copy and paste staple format.


----------



## littlenezt (Dec 10, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> How many KZ IEMs are we releasing this week?
> KZ: YES. We will release KZ pokemon into the wild until we run out of alphabets!
> 
> *KZ ZNA*. 1DD + 1BA
> ...


my impression of these IEM are quite positive


----------



## msing539

bhazard said:


> I took a chance on the Aful Performer 5 and I'm glad I did. This is the second IEM in a row where I felt I didn't need to use EQ to enjoy them (KZ PR1 Pro recently as well).
> I can hear the 10kHz dip which can make the Performer sound dark, but a boost there helps regain what is missing. AutoEQ from 3.kHz and up (HBB Target) gets these exactly where I want them.
> 
> The draw is in the bass region. I aim for these levels on just about everything, and these do it stock (ok I still added a few dB at 20Hz for fun). Minus the upper treble dip/darkness, these are consistently great throughout the spectrum.
> ...


I'm curious about the Performer and how it... performs?

Deep down I know I'll always want more bass deep down (dammit words), so I went for the Fatfreq Maestro Mini. 

If only so I can giggle to myself like a little schoolboy.


----------



## gmdb

Carpet said:


> I think KZs targeting is more in the tradition of the Trabant and Ford Pinto!


Presumably KZ aren't just targeting a western market. I would expect that first and foremost they seek success in the very large mainland Chinese market. Certainly their approach to product development is very confusing to point of a alienating people at times.  But Chinese friends tell me - not specifically in relation to KZ - that there is an expectation of lots of product diversity in their domestic market and people are pretty savvy at picking out what's good and what's not.


----------



## bhazard

msing539 said:


> I'm curious about the Performer and how it... performs?
> 
> Deep down I know I'll always want more bass deep down (dammit words), so I went for the Fatfreq Maestro Mini.
> 
> If only so I can giggle to myself like a little schoolboy.







Stock vs AutoEQ to HBB. Perfectly listenable stock, but excels when fixed/smoothed, especially near that dip.
HBB 2022 matches my preferences, so this is very much to my liking.


----------



## msing539

gmdb said:


> ...pretty savvy at picking out what's good and what's not.


Glad to hear someone's good at picking out these things. I have to read hundreds... no thousands of words and buy like 10 chifi iems before I find one that I want to keep for 3 weeks.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 11, 2022)

Re-sharing an odd-ball, GS Audio ST10 since I finally found a good pairing cable to draw full potential out of it, after 30 cables try and error. Tried XINHS, Hakugei, PW Audio, TRI, Satin Audio, Linsoul, etc etc, some made sound utterly unbearable on ST10.

Also went thru a routine ear tip roll, ended up to fake SpinFit CP360.

Original



Remind you something?
ST10 is more mid-bass fat than Fatfreq Maestro Mini’s bass floor. You can imagine how it would end.




Original tuning is simply too boomy, it like this;




95% of who saw this will not recognize the existence of a hunter in wooden camouflage (look at the tree on top right)

It’s about same with ST10’s stock tuning. 95% bass, and you hardly could see anything else.

ST10’s driver info:
Sub-woofer: Sonion 38 AcuPass (2BA)
Bass-Mid: Sonion 37 (2BA)
Mid-Treble: Sonion 2389D (2BA)
Super Tweeter: Knowles SWFK (4BA)

After cable/tip rematch, ST10 ended up with following signature:
-UM MEST MKII like bass-head satisfying bass floor
-Proper Knowles SWFK x 4 tweeter backed high-density / well textured treble as you can expect from high-end models
-not overly recessed mid
-wide artificial diffusion field, it’s fun

My perception of recabled ST10 is closer to Softears RS10’s FR





How does it sound like?

It sounds like strip club at 3am.
Bass, sparkling lights & girls, night club BGM. You’re already deeply drunk but still having a tequila shot. That feeling.

EDM Electronica / Trance / Techno on ST10 is one of a kind.

Artificial Wide Diffusion Field x high layering x head knocking bass set up matches with EDM especially well.

It’s not necessarily a good IEM, but I don’t have any other IEM that sound like 3am strip club, so that’ll do it!

Some pic of ST10


----------



## baskingshark

bhazard said:


> Got my Aful Performer 5 in. Before I listen, I think some reviewers or Aful has some explaining to do.
> Check out the pic of my old TRN BAX.
> Check out the pic of the AFUL Performer 5.
> Notice something familar?
> ...



A lot of CHIFI gear (like accessories, shells, eartips, even drivers) are probably all manufactured from a few factories, just a different logo emblazzoned on them. Otherwise, some big fish do OEM products for smaller fish?



msing539 said:


> I'm more concerned with their name... is it
> 
> A-full
> 
> ...



The AFUL name in Chinese (AH FU) (福) actually means "prosperity" or "fortune".

I know in English this translates to a mocking word though!



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> WOW! Time flies when your having fun and burning holes in your wallet! @Dsnuts created this thread on Dec 24th 2011! So we're a couple weeks away from 11 years! I've been here on and off and with a couple accts for the entirety of this threads life. I think it started with the Panasonics or the FX40's or something like that? Whodda thunk it that this would still be alive and vibrant as it is 11 years later, when so many other threads have gone the way of the dinosaurs! Cheers and congrats!



I wonder how many wallets over the past decade were burned due to this thread! Haha, but jokes aside, I really like the community here in this thread, and the input/feedback from everyone, new or veteran.

Sorry about your wallets!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

msing539 said:


> I'm more concerned with their name... is it
> 
> A-full
> 
> ...


Yea unfortunate abbreviation for non-english speakers.. we have a brand named 1TING too!


msing539 said:


> I'm more concerned with their name... is it
> 
> A-full
> 
> ...


yea highly suggest them to rebrand, awful performer is a bad omen for an IEM.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 10, 2022)

It finally arrived, $42 (+$1.5 (custom tax))
smaller than i thought

Moondrop Aria (left) and KZ PR1 Pro (right)








KZ Pr1 pro is somewhat drier and sharp compared to lush and softer Aria.
need to get used to it,
and oh, its fairly thirsty for power, .


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> It sounds like strip club at 3am.
> Bass, sparkling lights & girls, night club BGM. You’re already deeply drunk but still having a tequila shot. That feeling.



Some of us may not know what a strip club sounds like at any time, let alone at 3am, so translate that to sound for us.

The ST10 looks a treat for sore eyes, absolutely gorgeous, but it must have at least, passable sound quality to tempt my wallet.


----------



## Carpet

ChrisOc said:


> Some of us may not know what a strip club sounds like at any time, let alone at 3am, so translate that to sound for us.
> 
> The ST10 looks a treat for sore eyes, absolutely gorgeous, but it must have at least, passable sound quality to tempt my wallet.


Fair point, buying too many drinks at inflated prices and paying strippers won't leave any money in the wallet for audio toys. I'll stick to IEMs as far as worrying about how far to insert the tips!

What's also funny is listening all day on $20 IEMs while plotting where next to spend hundreds of dollars on more audio gear!  

Why do we do that


----------



## littlenezt

r31ya said:


> It finally arrived, $42 (+$1.5 (custom tax))
> smaller than i thought
> 
> 
> ...


pair it with sony hybrid eartips / acoustune aet08 / final type e, works pretty well with dry / sharp iem (personally i use AET08 for my Moondrop Stellaris)


----------



## r31ya (Dec 10, 2022)

littlenezt said:


> pair it with sony hybrid eartips / acoustune aet08 / final type e, works pretty well with dry / sharp iem (personally i use AET08 for my Moondrop Stellaris)


i have final type-e, i'll try it
*Final type-e boosted the bass quite fair bit, it tame the treble nearly as good as the foam.
---
btw have anyone tried  "XINHS 8 Core Silver Blue Modular Upgrade Cable"? 
is it good and durable? its modular and relatively cheap, at $20-ish (apparently cheaper than ali pricing which at $30 ish)


----------



## MVVp

@Ace Bee Thanks for your suggestion of adding a second nozzle filter. I hope @o0genesis0o is willing to try it, as I am not very skilled at this type of operation and would worry about either damaging the original or replacement filter, the nozzle or my ears if one of those filters comes loose.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> i have final type-e, i'll try it
> *Final type-e boosted the bass quite fair bit, it tame the treble nearly as good as the foam.
> ---
> btw have anyone tried  "XINHS 8 Core Silver Blue Modular Upgrade Cable"?
> is it good and durable? its modular and relatively cheap, at $20-ish (apparently cheaper than ali pricing which at $30 ish)


I have that one but in black and white colour scheme. Pretty good. Nothing to complain at all, beside the fact that the cable is quite thick and heavy. It reminds me of the absolute unit that Dunu packs with their SA6.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> Re-sharing an odd-ball, GS Audio ST10 since I finally found a good pairing cable to draw full potential out of it, after 30 cables try and error. Tried XINHS, Hakugei, PW Audio, TRI, Satin Audio, Linsoul, etc etc, some made sound utterly unbearable on ST10.
> 
> Also went thru a routine ear tip roll, ended up to fake SpinFit CP360.
> 
> ...



Is it wrong that I know exactly the sound and feeling your strip club anology is meant to describe lol! 😂 Honestly one of the funniest and most vivid descriptions I have read in a long time. Well done sir! 🙌 😂😎


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Is it wrong that I know exactly the sound and feeling your strip club anology is meant to describe lol!



Yes it is wrong. You need to give up your kilobuck IEMs to repent. I'll bear the responsibility to taking those sinful items from you.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Yes it is wrong. You need to give up your kilobuck IEMs to repent. I'll bear the responsibility to taking those sinful items from you.



Thank you for being such a selfless soul to help a sinner like me. Just PM me your address and they'll be sent out ASAP.

Hold on, this isn't the confessional at my local Catholic church. Something's not right here...😂


----------



## ChrisOc

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Is it wrong that I know exactly the sound and feeling your strip club anology is meant to describe lol! 😂 Honestly one of the funniest and most vivid descriptions I have read in a long time. Well done sir! 🙌 😂😎


Nothing wrong with going to strip clubs, just not my thing. I am by no means a puritan and my sins (if they seen as sins) are numerous. I would rather do than watch, with plenty "parties" in my past, I see strip clubs as tame, or like eating fruit with the peel on.....I will say no more.


----------



## yaps66

Interesting conversations this Advent season!


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow Tangzu is getting younger!
> Vivid Red. Hopefully that doesn’t mean a V-tuned Li Shimin


It's too red :<<<<<


----------



## Leonarfd

helloh3adfi said:


> It's too red :<<<<<


Nah, each to their own. Love that intense metallic red look. Have they said anything about the driver tech?


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> i have final type-e, i'll try it
> *Final type-e boosted the bass quite fair bit, it tame the treble nearly as good as the foam.
> ---
> btw have anyone tried  "XINHS 8 Core Silver Blue Modular Upgrade Cable"?
> is it good and durable? its modular and relatively cheap, at $20-ish (apparently cheaper than ali pricing which at $30 ish)


It seems there is no lock mechanism


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> Bro I would strongly suggest to save your money and not buy these "DIY" pirated ETYs, Final Audio, Sennheiser and Campfire stuff from Aliexpress/Taobao.
> 
> I bought a DIY Sennheiser IEM before from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


That is so aesthetically funny. CCA Lyra is somehow a diamond thing too?  Cheaper and less arrogant looking at least


----------



## ChrisOc

yaps66 said:


> Interesting conversations this Advent season!


May we be forgiven our ills.

Seriously, I hope no one is offended, that is not the intention. Let us put it down to boys talk. 🙏


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 10, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> Some of us may not know what a strip club sounds like at any time, let alone at 3am, so translate that to sound for us.
> 
> The ST10 looks a treat for sore eyes, absolutely gorgeous, but it must have at least, passable sound quality to tempt my wallet.


Haha, yes that’s a very rare sympathetic occasion I had to metaphor, but it does sound like that. Or small night club with a capacity of 2 to 300 people playing this kind of EDM hotshots


The tuning is troublesome, but techs in the backend is that of high-end 10BA’s.  I can’t recommend ST10 to anyone, but I can say it will provide a very unique experience, which matches well to digital music. Acoustic music also sounds unique, especially for songs like Great gate of Kiev by Berlin phil.


Since ST10 has wide diffusion, it generate head room akin to concert hall, and with sizable amount of bass, makes bass instruments presence very powerful. High density technicalities helps to render strings layering at TOTL level.  If tuning was right, I can see this ST10 would have much more appreciation, unfortunately that didn’t happen and GS Audio decided to tune it to 3am strip club instead with a cost of sound image positioning.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Leonarfd said:


> Nah, each to their own. Love that intense metallic red look. Have they said anything about the driver tech?


Marketing wise, I guess Tangzu is hitting younger generations for their product by See Audio collaboration, from the tuning of their existing lines, that’s more meant to matured audience enjoining acoustic genre more.  
Meanwhile See Audio’s marketing strategy is obviously targeting younger generations, 100% Waifu (Rinko) backed advertising ambassador, J-POP specialized IEM tuning. 
Those two’s chemical reaction is something entertaining. 

My bet is Shimin Li may be retuned to like lower-mid-bass floor ones like Bravery(rather dry-neutral), even to Yume II(dry-neutral).  Where Tangzu’s Big boss ( Steve Tong, I saw him on Youtube’s comment the other day) generally liked higher mid-bass floor.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 10, 2022)

Looking forward to reviews. If Shimin Li turn out to be IEMs not to pass, I'll seriously repaint them. XD


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha, yes that’s a very rare sympathetic occasion I had to metaphor, but it does sound like that. Or small night club with a capacity of 2 to 300 people playing this kind of EDM hotshots
> 
> 
> The tuning is troublesome, but techs in the backend is that of high-end 10BA’s.  I can’t recommend ST10 to anyone, but I can say it will provide a very unique experience, which matches well to digital music. Acoustic music also sounds unique, especially for songs like Great gate of Kiev by Berlin phil.
> ...



Great description of one to avoid. Thanks from me and my wallet.


----------



## Jmop

bhazard said:


> Stock vs AutoEQ to HBB. Perfectly listenable stock, but excels when fixed/smoothed, especially near that dip.
> HBB 2022 matches my preferences, so this is very much to my liking.


Well would you look at that, a fantastic graph when a 10k dip is rectified. Excuse my sass.


----------



## chickenmoon

Sooo, what's wrong with the IKKO Asgard OH5?

Well..., nothing really, I think it is an excellent L-shaped set, the best and most pleasant I've heard in that vein certainly.


----------



## Dsnuts

No end to the packages. Though this bottom box I was looking foward to. Thing is Dope!


----------



## Leonarfd

Dsnuts said:


> No end to the packages. Though this bottom box I was looking foward to. Thing is Dope!


The case looks sweet, I also have one on the way. A neat organizer for my IEMs and gear in current use.


----------



## Surf Monkey

earmonger said:


> 11.5mm diameter is NOT large as far as I'm concerned.  Too bad.



Got mine today. You’re correct. 11.5 is too small for L. They just barely fit my ears on longer stemmed sets. They sound really good, but they don’t stay sealed. Half a millimeter more in diameter (12mm) would make them perfect for me. The shape really does make them fit differently than more teardrop shaped tips. 12mm in these would fit like 13.5 size “standard” shape tips. 

So, mixed review. Please, DUNU, make an XL version. 

@Sebastien Chiu


----------



## baskingshark

chickenmoon said:


> Sooo, what's wrong with the IKKO Asgard OH5?
> 
> Well..., nothing really, I think it is an excellent L-shaped set, the best and most pleasant I've heard in that vein certainly.



Thanks for the first impressions! I understand it is marketed to use some novel lithium magnesium driver?

Generally, IKKO gear is quite well tuned, just that this IKKO OH5 is priced in a somewhat prohibitive price bracket to just do a blind purchase. How does it fare against similarly priced MidFI DDs in terms of technicalities?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Leonarfd said:


> The case looks sweet, I also have one on the way. A neat organizer for my IEMs and gear in current use.



Where can I grab one of these boxes?


----------



## Jmop

Good speed from Linsoul and now from Shenzhen.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

My Review of the KBEAR Dumpling.

https://www.head-fi.org/members/thedeafmonk.554930/


----------



## emdeevee

Found this new box cheap on ebay and I like it a lot!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

emdeevee said:


> Found this new box cheap on ebay and I like it a lot!



This looks like the cases sold by jelightupworld ! His store has some of my favorite IEM and fountain pen cases and I own quite a few. I'm not in anyway related to the seller or his products, BTW.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 10, 2022)

emdeevee said:


> Found this new box cheap on ebay and I like it a lot!


For storing ear tips / cables
This 3 tier box works great too.

https://a.co/d/7VqISKH

Just to make sure you have both side lock clicked, or when you carry it up, you may have all ear tips mixed together…it took me 3month to finally put back 400 ear tips back to their categories


----------



## JAnonymous5150

I almost forgot. Has anyone tried the Fengru WT2 off AE? They're just an inexpensive single BA set. My mom really likes the soubd and the size of the NiceHCK X49 for listening to podcasts or audiobooks while she's laying in bed, but the cables on the X49s keep failing. I was thinking about just modding a pair of X49s with mmcx or 2pin connectors, but then I saw these and thought they might work. The KBEar neons just come off as too fragile and the wrong size/shape.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> For storing ear tips / cables
> This 3 tier box works great too.
> 
> https://a.co/d/7VqISKH
> ...


The initial pic cracked me up, almost thought you were joking at first.


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the first impressions! I understand it is marketed to use some novel lithium magnesium driver?
> 
> Generally, IKKO gear is quite well tuned, just that this IKKO OH5 is priced in a somewhat prohibitive price bracket to just do a blind purchase. How does it fare against similarly priced MidFI DDs in terms of technicalities?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Alright, let's say I'm not disappointed by the technical performance for the money I spent on it which is £334 but I also don't think it is exceptional, just about right for the price point.

I pretty much bought it blind, just because of its good looks, Ikko's good reputation and the quite nice rebate there was for it on black friday. I didn't know what to expect and it turns out it's the warm set I had been looking for but failed to find in the Final E4000/5000, Toneking Lucifer and Thor Mjolnir.

I paid the almost the exact same amount for the Cayin Fantasy and that one feels significantly more technical, my most transparent and detailed set I would say but owing to its very aggressive treble is only suited for low volume listening. OH5 is a completely different beast, it's very warm vs the Fantasy's very controlled but still north of neutral bass so it's hard to compare really, Fantasy's got virtually no bass bleed at all whereas OH5 is quite the opposite.

OH5 is a very nicely tuned L-shaped set to my ears, bass being the dominant component followed by pleasant harmanish upper mids and then quite subdued but well extended treble. More bass would be too much, less upper mids would affect perceived clarity, and treble is just enough so it does not feel congested or lacking air. Very well done tuning.

I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 10, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I almost forgot. Has anyone tried the Fengru WT2 off AE? They're just an inexpensive single BA set. My mom really likes the soubd and the size of the NiceHCK X49 for listening to podcasts or audiobooks while she's laying in bed, but the cables on the X49s keep failing. I was thinking about just modding a pair of X49s with mmcx or 2pin connectors, but then I saw these and thought they might work. The KBEar neons just come off as too fragile and the wrong size/shape.



FENGRU is just a reseller of whaever they find from GS Audio / Tendirenhe / Openheart, those ODMs. So I’d recommend to just find the original ODM product.

Maybe if small bullet type what about those KBEAR dumplings? It has pink color that you mom may like.

I gifted my mom TRI Starsea with SpinFit CP360 S-size since she has a small ear. She use it for monitoring her singing with those karaoke apps. Starsea has 2 switches and I told her how to use, interestingly she immediately noticed the tuning difference, wow my mom’s hearing isn’t impaired yet!


----------



## emdeevee

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This looks like the cases sold by jelightupworld ! His store has some of my favorite IEM and fountain pen cases and I own quite a few. I'm not in anyway related to the seller or his products, BTW.


Yes, it is, I should give credit where due! 

And going back, I just ordered this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1254020420...VBB29V-TQK&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## assassin10000 (Dec 10, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I almost forgot. Has anyone tried the Fengru WT2 off AE? They're just an inexpensive single BA set. My mom really likes the soubd and the size of the NiceHCK X49 for listening to podcasts or audiobooks while she's laying in bed, but the cables on the X49s keep failing. I was thinking about just modding a pair of X49s with mmcx or 2pin connectors, but then I saw these and thought they might work. The KBEar neons just come off as too fragile and the wrong size/shape.


You can probably find a really good deal on a set of westone w10, wx, um1 or um pro 10's.

Single BA and much nicer for being completely unobtrusive if she puts her head sideways down on a pillow.

Shure se215 se may be another option. Especially if you get the bundle with their tws adapters for yourself.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> FENGRU is just a reseller of whaever they find from GS Audio / Tendirenhe / Openheart, those ODMs. So I’d recommend to just find the original ODM product.
> 
> Maybe if small bullet type what about those KBEAR dumplings? It has pink color that you mom may like.
> 
> I gifted my mom TRI Starsea with SpinFit CP360 S-size since she has a small ear. She use it for monitoring her singing with those karaoke apps. Starsea has 2 switches and I told her how to use, interestingly she immediately noticed the tuning difference, wow my mom’s hearing isn’t impaired yet!



My mom isn't much for pink and the reason these caught my eye is because the have a BA and she really seems to like the BA in the X49s better than the various bullet DDs I have given her. She says the speech is more intelligible that way. They're cheap enough that I'm just going to order them and order a pair of the X49s to mod. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JAnonymous5150

assassin10000 said:


> You can probably find a really good deal on a set of westone w10, wx, um1 or um pro 10's.
> 
> Single BA and much nicer for being completely unobtrusive if she puts her head sideways down on a pillow.
> 
> Shure se215 se may be another option. Especially if you get the bundle with their tws adapters for yourself.



Hmm, I'll definitely take a look. Thanks! I think she really wants the bullet style, but we'll see. I mean she already owns other IEMs that I have given her for music and such.


----------



## assassin10000

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Hmm, I'll definitely take a look. Thanks! I think she really wants the bullet style, but we'll see. I mean she already owns other IEMs that I have given her for music and such.



The smallest and least obtrusive of those is the westone um pro 10's.

Since they're monitors they have little to no stage and they are tuned mid centric (almost DF like an ety) and should work well.

Here's some pics of it vs my old se215.














They are tiny and super comfortable. Plus with the cables going over ear, she's much less likely to damage it. And the westone cables are fairly stout for how thin they are.


If she wants a slightly brighter or darker signature you can change the knowles filter in the nozzle as well. Since I know you can DIY.


----------



## Jmop

The blue 215 for sure, not a bad IEM.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

assassin10000 said:


> The smallest and least obtrusive of those is the westone um pro 10's.
> 
> Since they're monitors they have little to no stage and they are tuned mid centric (almost DF like an ety) and should work well.
> 
> ...



Nice! I've never owned any Westone with less than 6 BAs and I didn't realize the 10s were so slim. She might actually like that better. Though she really seems to be liking the TRN M10 (cheap, but good 1BA+1DD) that I dropped yesterday for her to use.

Anyways, I'm headed to a late anniversary dinner with my girl and asking her to marry me. Wish me luck! 🤞


----------



## Jmop

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nice! I've never owned any Westone with less than 6 BAs and I didn't realize the 10s were so slim. She might actually like that better. Though she really seems to be liking the TRN M10 (cheap, but good 1BA+1DD) that I dropped yesterday for her to use.
> 
> Anyways, I'm headed to a late anniversary dinner with my girl and asking her to marry me. Wish me luck! 🤞


Go get em tiger! Don’t accidentally present her an IEM


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> Got mine today. You’re correct. 11.5 is too small for L. They just barely fit my ears on longer stemmed sets. They sound really good, but they don’t stay sealed. Half a millimeter more in diameter (12mm) would make them perfect for me. The shape really does make them fit differently than more teardrop shaped tips. 12mm in these would fit like 13.5 size “standard” shape tips.
> 
> So, mixed review. Please, DUNU, make an XL version.
> 
> @Sebastien Chiu


Now you're freaking me out! I got canyon sized ear holes! I bought two boxes of L. 😭


----------



## Dsnuts

I think it will be more dependent on the nozzle length of IEMs. I just tried the Shuoer 12 pro and it has a shorter nozzle than most IEMs so the S&S tips dont work well. have to use Spiral dots on them in order to fit me. IEMS with medium to longer nozzles the S&S tips fit deeper and seals much better. So it will be more or less IEM dependent and your ear shapes. 

For the IEMs that do work well with them, they are brilliant.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nice! I've never owned any Westone with less than 6 BAs and I didn't realize the 10s were so slim. She might actually like that better. Though she really seems to be liking the TRN M10 (cheap, but good 1BA+1DD) that I dropped yesterday for her to use.
> 
> Anyways, I'm headed to a late anniversary dinner with my girl and asking her to marry me. Wish me luck! 🤞


Make sure you let us know what she said?!


----------



## baskingshark

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Anyways, I'm headed to a late anniversary dinner with my girl and asking her to marry me. Wish me luck! 🤞



Best of luck bro! Let's hope for the bestest news!


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Now you're freaking me out! I got canyon sized ear holes! I bought two boxes of L. 😭



As we know, all ears are different. These are just a touch small for my left ear. Perhaps you’ll be lucky and they’ll fit you perfectly. I’m pulling for ya!


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> Bro, should have given her this CVJ Shine IEM thingy:
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds (or pseudo diamonds) are a girl's best friend.





JAnonymous5150 said:


> Nice! I've never owned any Westone with less than 6 BAs and I didn't realize the 10s were so slim. She might actually like that better. Though she really seems to be liking the TRN M10 (cheap, but good 1BA+1DD) that I dropped yesterday for her to use.
> 
> Anyways, I'm headed to a late anniversary dinner with my girl and asking her to marry me. Wish me luck! 🤞


make sure you bringing this !


----------



## Carpet

TheDeafMonk said:


> My Review of the KBEAR Dumpling.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/members/thedeafmonk.554930/


I think you mean https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-dumpling.26048/reviews#review-29391 for the actual review.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 11, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> make sure you bringing this !



She gave me back the IEMs...

...but kept the ring and said yes anyways! 🤘😎

Now she's having some kinda female pow-wow with her mom, sisters, and all manner of friends/colleagues over zoom. I can't even really make out what's being said between all the crying, giggling, and stuff, but I think it's all good! 😂

Edit: And thanks for the well wishes fellas!


----------



## o0genesis0o

JAnonymous5150 said:


> She gave me back the IEMs...
> 
> ...but kept the ring and said yes anyways! 🤘😎
> 
> ...


Dude, you are finally back. Congrats! All the bests to both of you.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Dude, you are finally back. Congrats! All the bests to both of you.



Thanks, bro! Dinner took a while because I took her to a very nice restaurant where they have a house piano and strings trio that is VERY good so we ended up doing some dancing while we were there.


----------



## Jmop

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Thanks, bro! Dinner took a while because I took her to a very nice restaurant where they have a house piano and strings trio that is VERY good so we ended up doing some dancing while we were there.


“There’s a peak in the treble somewhere...”

No but that does sound quite nice, especially with a sipper.


----------



## gmdb

Jmop said:


> Good speed from Linsoul and now from Shenzhen.


Looking forward to your impressions. Did you get that very dark green shell?


----------



## Carpet

JAnonymous5150 said:


> She gave me back the IEMs...
> 
> ...but kept the ring and said yes anyways! 🤘😎
> 
> ...


Gratz!


----------



## Jmop

gmdb said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. Did you get that very dark green shell?


I did, will probably crack it tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisOc

JAnonymous5150 said:


> She gave me back the IEMs...
> 
> ...but kept the ring and said yes anyways! 🤘😎
> 
> ...


Congratulations, wishing you many happy years ahead.


----------



## Jmop

Alright you night owls (west coast here), have a teaser. Packaging is just lovely, I always liked removable foam inserts rather than glued in the box. This cable? Gorgeous, you’d think it were the main course. Couple bags of tips and a pretty darn nice little rugged case. These pieces are _heavy _what is this ceramic? Looks like it since there are a couple tiny chipped areas on one of em. Guess you can’t win em all. I’ll leave the eye candy shots for the official reviewers.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Alright you night owls (west coast here), have a teaser. Packaging is just lovely, I always liked removable foam inserts rather than glued in the box. This cable? Gorgeous, you’d think it were the main course. Couple bags of tips and a pretty darn nice little rugged case. These pieces are _heavy _what is this ceramic? Looks like it since there are a couple tiny chipped areas on one of em. Guess you can’t win em all. I’ll leave the eye candy shots for the official reviewers.


Congrats on your new shiny! The graph looks promising. Seems vocal focused without getting too peaky. Looking forward for your impression.

This kind of packaging and build quality would cost an insane amount in the past. This is a good time for audio fans.


----------



## Jmop

What can I say? I’m a sucker for a good graph, though that bass response could use a slightly more distinct shelf.


----------



## Half Note

Jmop said:


> Is it? I actually never tried it, I just assume most find it uncomfortable due to the flat inside and angled corners.


It's by far the most comfortable IEM I own, they disappear into your ear much better than any other design I tried. The classic resin + metal faceplates or full metal IEM end up weighing too much and become a bother and kinda painful. The A4000 are super light and the small size helps them never touching anything in your ear, the angles don't touch your inner ear at all.
It's actually better than my 300$+ and it's making me kinda mad ahah


----------



## ChrisOc

chickenmoon said:


> Alright, let's say I'm not disappointed by the technical performance for the money I spent on it which is £334 but I also don't think it is exceptional, just about right for the price point.
> 
> I pretty much bought it blind, just because of its good looks, Ikko's good reputation and the quite nice rebate there was for it on black friday. I didn't know what to expect and it turns out it's the warm set I had been looking for but failed to find in the Final E4000/5000, Toneking Lucifer and Thor Mjolnir.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your OH5 impressions. 

I have got a set of the OH5s in my cart, and I am seriously tempted, I may just put the money together and go for it.

In the meantime, I have rediscovered the Ikko foam tips, the doughnut shaped tips. Even though, generally, I am not a fan of foam tips, the covering they have does not give them the stuffed-in-your-ears feeling. They feel light and unintrusive, yet, to my ears they do wonders to musical notes, bigger bass and cleaner delivery right through the range.


----------



## yaps66

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Where can I grab one of these boxes?


From Effect Audio. Good value for what they are. Recommended!


----------



## bhazard

Jmop said:


> Well would you look at that, a fantastic graph when a 10k dip is rectified. Excuse my sass.


I'm not following?
If you're expecting near perfection or no EQ necessary from the Aful Performer 5, that 10kHz dip makes it an audible non starter and people should look elsewhere for $220. Some reviewers aren't highlighting this, and some have.

Otherwise once you do handle it, it's a nice set and I'm happy with it.


----------



## bhazard

The Meaoes Eagle came in.
When I get a chance later, i'll listen to see if there are any differences between the stock and resent filters.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> I think it will be more dependent on the nozzle length of IEMs. I just tried the Shuoer 12 pro and it has a shorter nozzle than most IEMs so the S&S tips dont work well. have to use Spiral dots on them in order to fit me. IEMS with medium to longer nozzles the S&S tips fit deeper and seals much better. So it will be more or less IEM dependent and your ear shapes.
> 
> For the IEMs that do work well with them, they are brilliant.



This is my take too. Shorter nozzles don’t work well with them.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 11, 2022)

AFUL performer 5 I ordered from HifiGo takes forever to be delivered. Hope they use DHL Express (3days delivery to US) like Shenzhen Audio used to do for $200+ items. Well..at least it’s still trackable!


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> AFUL performer 5 I ordered from HifiGo takes forever to be delivered. Hope they use DHL like Shenzhen Audio used to do for $200+ items. Well..at least it’s still trackable!



Looks pretty fast to me. I’ve been waiting for a month for Kiiboom to ship me an Allure.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks pretty fast to me. I’ve been waiting for a month for Kiiboom to ship me an Allure.


It’s 14th day since they ship. Yea faster than 4px or aliexpress.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Not sure if these have been mentioned here yet, a new dual dynamic driver from MA Audio and collaborating with Liquid Links cables. $1,390 so certainly not cheap, and while I didn’t have to sell any body parts to jump in, I did unfortunately have to sell one set, Softears Twilight.


----------



## Jmop

bhazard said:


> I'm not following?
> If you're expecting near perfection or no EQ necessary from the Aful Performer 5, that 10kHz dip makes it an audible non starter and people should look elsewhere for $220. Some reviewers aren't highlighting this, and some have.
> 
> Otherwise once you do handle it, it's a nice set and I'm happy with it.


I never liked using EQ cuz it degrades sound quality but I have noticed that some IEMs handle it better than others so it’s a fair assessment.


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> Looks pretty fast to me. I’ve been waiting for a month for Kiiboom to ship me an Allure.


That’s what we get from not ordering from a distributor, didn’t have a choice here though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

I saw this on Softears thread but didn’t recall seeing here, so just FYI.

Softears single dynamic CIEM Tremolo. Price is very high-end for a single DD. But seeing those high reputation of Softears’s single
DD going for sell your kidney pricing, maybe? 




Sunday afternoon, I just found one youtube video and watched it with Wu. Wu’s bass surely is great emotional amplifier.

“Memorial haka sent by students to their late teacher” 
Haka | NZ’s ceremonial performance art by native Maori


----------



## FlacFan

Jmop said:


> I never liked using EQ cuz it degrades sound quality...


What an odd statement.

Every headphone, IEM, Pre amp, power amp or what not is TUNED and those tuners EQing that piece of hardware. 

So, using EQ to fine tune an IEM - there is nothing wrong with it.

Obviously if you tune it completely upside down...

Cheers.


----------



## Jmop

FlacFan said:


> What an odd statement.
> 
> Every headphone, IEM, Pre amp, power amp or what not is TUNED and those tuners EQing that piece of hardware.
> 
> ...


Software EQ I mean


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 11, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Software EQ I mean


Same here. Knowing that latest EQs shall be more sophisticated. But I’ve grown up with those sloppy “Classical, Rock, Jazz” EQ or the EQ bar type which never sounded good to my experience when I was young, so those EQs are imprinted as “nay” in my library and has not been overwritten for ages. I take hardware EQ’s approach instead (ear tips, cables), and only software EQ I’m using is lowpass filter which basically changes timbre to various degree without changing frequency responses.

Ah, but for TWS, I’m a EQ’er. The latest EQ functions on AKG/Sennheiser apps somehow works to a certain degree.


----------



## kmmbd

Dunu Talos is definitely my favorite planar so far when it comes to the design.









Sounds pretty good as well, though I found some nasality in male vocals. Not sure what that's about. Gonna try some tip-rolling first before forming further impressions.


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> I saw this on Softears thread but didn’t recall seeing here, so just FYI.
> 
> Softears single dynamic CIEM Tremolo. Price is very high-end for a single DD. But seeing those high reputation of Softears’s single
> DD going for sell your kidney pricing, maybe?
> ...



Softears never fails to disappoint me with their boutique prices.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

It's a throwback! I got these for $25.00 + tax on sale a couple weeks back, so I decided to just take the nostalgia jump. Why not? $25.00! So they arrived, and for those who weren't on the Chinese IEM thread back in the day (these weren't covered very much in this thread back then), these are a CNT microdriver with a very small bullet shell. So far I  tried the spiral dot tips, but they weren't optimal for me, so I switched to Spinfits, and they are a bit better sonically and comfort wise. The bass is as punchy as I remember it. Treble is very classy and has shimmer without it getting sibilant. Very natural tones. Mids are a teeny tad recessed, but nothing too bad. The soundstage is a bit smaller than I remember it being? Overall, not bad at all for what is a very budget IEM that's almost a decade old. These will make a fine beater.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FlacFan said:


> What an odd statement.
> 
> Every headphone, IEM, Pre amp, power amp or what not is TUNED and those tuners EQing that piece of hardware.
> 
> ...



EQ introduces signal degradation. That’s why many of us don’t use it much.


----------



## nraymond

AmericanSpirit said:


> Same here. Knowing that latest EQs shall be more sophisticated. But I’ve grown up with those sloppy “Classical, Rock, Jazz” EQ or the EQ bar type which never sounded good to my experience when I was young, so those EQs are imprinted as “nay” in my library and has not been overwritten for ages. I take hardware EQ’s approach instead (ear tips, cables), and only software EQ I’m using is lowpass filter which basically changes timbre to various degree without changing frequency responses.
> 
> Ah, but for TWS, I’m a EQ’er. The latest EQ functions on AKG/Sennheiser apps somehow works to a certain degree.


Not all EQs are high quality ones. The one in the Qudelix 5k is for instance:

https://www.qudelix.com/blogs/5k-dac-amp/equalizer

Comparative video review:


----------



## lushmelody

I do PEQ when needed it and if it adds some degradation, it is minimal and unhearable for me. It can actually be a tool to save money or even find your endgame. Who knows EQing can achieve happiness in this hobby too


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> I do PEQ when needed it and if it adds some degradation, it is minimal and unhearable for me. It can actually be a tool to save money or even find your endgame. Who knows EQing can achieve happiness in this hobby too



Totally, and to be clear, I’m not making any kind of value judgment. Use of EQ is a personal thing. Subjective, like so much of the hobby.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> Same here. Knowing that latest EQs shall be more sophisticated. But I’ve grown up with those sloppy “Classical, Rock, Jazz” EQ or the EQ bar type which never sounded good to my experience when I was young, so those EQs are imprinted as “nay” in my library and has not been overwritten for ages. I take hardware EQ’s approach instead (ear tips, cables), and only software EQ I’m using is lowpass filter which basically changes timbre to various degree without changing frequency responses.
> 
> Ah, but for TWS, I’m a EQ’er. The latest EQ functions on AKG/Sennheiser apps somehow works to a certain degree.


Same here on the past sloppy EQ. It made me very reluctant to use software EQ in these more modern times. But I found the the EQ system available in the Hiby softwear Hidizs uses it to be something entirely different and artfully nuanced in what it can do.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> I think it will be more dependent on the nozzle length of IEMs. I just tried the Shuoer 12 pro and it has a shorter nozzle than most IEMs so the S&S tips dont work well. have to use Spiral dots on them in order to fit me. IEMS with medium to longer nozzles the S&S tips fit deeper and seals much better. So it will be more or less IEM dependent and your ear shapes.
> 
> For the IEMs that do work well with them, they are brilliant.



Update on the S&S tips:

They’re working on the Meaoes Eagle and the Tipsy Ttromso, both of which have relatively long nozzles. When they seal correctly they sound exceptionally good. Really natural and transparent. Very comfortable too. They’re so close to the correct size for me that even a couple mm would make them ideal. Like 11.8 or so. Regardless, unless and until DUNU chooses to make a larger size, these will absolutely stay on all my longer stem sets.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> Same here on the past sloppy EQ. It made me very reluctant to use software EQ in these more modern times. But I found the the EQ system available in the Hiby softwear Hidizs uses it to be something entirely different and artfully nuanced in what it can do.



Right. The MSEB. It’s a very interesting take on system level EQ. I’ve played around with but I don’t use it much. “Artful” is a good way to describe the way it works.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gmdb said:


> Same here on the past sloppy EQ. It made me very reluctant to use software EQ in these more modern times. But I found the the EQ system available in the Hiby softwear Hidizs uses it to be something entirely different and artfully nuanced in what it can do.


Good to know! Like wireless, the technology could improve over the time, maybe I will try one of Hiby’s then👍


----------



## gmdb

Surf Monkey said:


> Update on the S&S tips:
> 
> They’re working on the Meaoes Eagle and the Tipsy Ttromso, both of which have relatively long nozzles. When they seal correctly they sound exceptionally good. Really natural and transparent. Very comfortable too. They’re so close to the correct size for me that even a couple mm would make them ideal. Like 11.8 or so. Regardless, unless and until DUNU chooses to make a larger size, these will absolutely stay on all my longer stem sets.


I look forward to trying them on the Eagles, but I do worry about whether the Dunu will be large enough now.  The Eagles are now performing amazingly well with a set of the tips they shipped with. (They did dhip with a lot of tips!).


----------



## Surf Monkey

gmdb said:


> I look forward to trying them on the Eagles, but I do worry about whether the Dunu will be large enough now.  The Eagles are now performing amazingly well with a set of the tips they shipped with. (They did dhip with a lot of tips!).



Truth. I had good luck with the included tips too. 

I wouldn’t worry too much about the S&S tips. My ears are big. I have trouble with most “L”  tips on the left side. Also note that the S&S tips do seem to expand a little when they warm up, so I’ve had luck holding them in place for a few seconds while they do that. 

I think the issue really is exclusive to short nozzle sets for me. I just put them on the Fan 2 (the longest nozzles I have right now) and they fit great.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Scuba Devils said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned here yet, a new dual dynamic driver from MA Audio and collaborating with Liquid Links cables. $1,390 so certainly not cheap, and while I didn’t have to sell any body parts to jump in, I did unfortunately have to sell one set, Softears Twilight.


They look like open IEMs. Looking forward to your experiences and how they'd be compared to Ikko OH5 and others.


----------



## Scuba Devils

helloh3adfi said:


> They look like open IEMs. Looking forward to your experiences and how they'd be compared to Ikko OH5 and others.



I don't think they are - they do indeed look like it though. There were impressions posted HERE - further photos show where they have two small vents. Yeah very excited to try them, certainly seems they'll have excellent bass... I sort of dropped bass as a priority for a while, but the bass-head in me has arisen again, and I can't help but get excited about the prospect of a set that excels in that regard!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned here yet, a new dual dynamic driver from MA Audio and collaborating with Liquid Links cables. $1,390 so certainly not cheap, and while I didn’t have to sell any body parts to jump in, I did unfortunately have to sell one set, Softears Twilight.


$1,300 for a dual dynamic? For a start up? IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU FOR THIS ONE POST.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> $1,300 for a dual dynamic? For a start up? IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU FOR THIS ONE POST.



Likewise


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 11, 2022)

TRI Clarion arrived.

Silicone material is a little bit harder than the ones used on SpinFit’s CP100 series, but fairly close in terms of softness and stickiness.

Bore size is as wide as 6mm, with horn type acoustic diffuser shape facing outward to minimize sound wave interference, diffuser is slightly sloped not as big as ones you find in Spiral Dots, but it does the job.

It will reduce bass quantity in exchange of natural diffusion of mid and upper. It will help improve in Imaging capabilities, especially for those you feel the ones with a little excessive bass floor.

For the price tag of less than $10, I guess will need more of Clarion pairs. Good ear tips!

Top: Moondrop Spring Tip (wide bore, soft silicone, no horn shaped diffuser)
Bottom: TRI Clarion (wide bore, medium silicone, horn shape diffuser )
To my experience, stiffness of the silicone material will impact how fast bass range transients will decay, stiffer the quicker, softer the slower.

Application examples:
Westone W80: W80 is 90% inclined to mid-bass-lower mid, by applying Clarion, you can tame mid-bass and increase technical capabilities for upper registers.

KZ AST: same situation, KZ AST has somewhat very dark signatures, Clarion will fit well retune it

Softears RSV: RSV is “Reference Sound” 5, the non-base floors are tuned to Perceived Diffusion Field neutral except slightly spiced up bass slope to prevent RSV to sound dead flat. Clarion will make RSV to sound dead flat, it will work for monitoring purpose, if not a little dead sounding.

GS Audio ST10: another too basshead inclined odd-ball. However Clarion and ST10’s subwoofer Sonion 38 AcuPass is not a good match in terms of Timbre, same applied to DUNU SA6 which uses the same AcuPass Sonion 38.

See Audio Bravery: Bravery is a mixture of warm neutral (Anole VX, SA6) and U-shape. It has a sizable sub-bass boost which sometime you may feel no use for that, Clarion has a good match with Bravery. It will tone down sub-bass to a OK level and boost somehow recessed upper mid compared to the ones that follow harman curve, It will somehow retune Bravery to more harman-neutral set with great overall coherency.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Surf Monkey said:


> Right. The MSEB. It’s a very interesting take on system level EQ. I’ve played around with but I don’t use it much. “Artful” is a good way to describe the way it works.


I would love to be able to use MSEB, as I enjoyed it quite a bit, but most of you kn ow why I can't. Too bad.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Scuba Devils said:


> Likewise


I didn't mean you. I'd hope we see more of you in the future lol I mean this company trying to be Campfire or Softears. Those are rarities. The majority of these Kilobuck start ups are forgotten and bankrupt within a year.


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Dec 11, 2022)

My KBEAR Rosefinch review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-rosefinch.26034/review/29745/


----------



## Dsnuts

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29744/

Dunu Kima is the opposite side tonality wise of the Dunu Titan S. Its smooth natural slightly warm nature is actually balanced better than their prior Titan S. For folks that have these, don't be afraid to throw these on an amp. These sound fantastic on an amp as they scale like crazy. Single dynamics for the price are getting so good. The bar keeps on getting raised at the price. The 100$ segment is seeing competition like we have never seen before.


----------



## r31ya

why fiio bluetooth mode with my phone is outputting more volume than wired connection to my laptop?


Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29744/
> 
> Dunu Kima is the opposite side tonality wise of the Dunu Titan S. Its smooth natural slightly warm nature is actually balanced better than their prior Titan S. For folks that have these, don't be afraid to throw these on an amp. These sound fantastic on an amp as they scale like crazy. Single dynamics for the price are getting so good. The bar keeps on getting raised at the price. The 100$ segment is seeing competition like we have never seen before.


How was it compared to the old king, OG lcp Aria?


----------



## Dsnuts

r31ya said:


> why fiio bluetooth mode with my phone is outputting more volume than wired connection to my laptop?
> 
> How was it compared to the old king, OG lcp Aria?


Good question. Seems the Kima was made to compete with the Aria. Similar tunings it looks like as well. Never had the Aria so can't say. I bet someone can chime in and let you know however.


----------



## Jmop

Dsnuts said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29744/
> 
> Dunu Kima is the opposite side tonality wise of the Dunu Titan S. Its smooth natural slightly warm nature is actually balanced better than their prior Titan S. For folks that have these, don't be afraid to throw these on an amp. These sound fantastic on an amp as they scale like crazy. Single dynamics for the price are getting so good. The bar keeps on getting raised at the price. The 100$ segment is seeing competition like we have never seen before.


Sheesh that is a nice graph, 10k dip still but very commendable.


----------



## Jmop

The affordable endgame is just around the corner and it’s gonna be a single DD.


----------



## Barndoor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I would love to be able to use MSEB, as I enjoyed it quite a bit, but most of you kn ow why I can't. Too bad.


We certainly do! We would worry if a post mentioning Hiby was not quickly replied to by you.


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> We certainly do! We would worry if a post mentioning Hiby was not quickly replied to by you.


Shhh, mentioning Hiby around some people is likely to result in assault and battery!


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's a throwback! I got these for $25.00 + tax on sale a couple weeks back, so I decided to just take the nostalgia jump. Why not? $25.00! So they arrived, and for those who weren't on the Chinese IEM thread back in the day (these weren't covered very much in this thread back then), these are a CNT microdriver with a very small bullet shell. So far I  tried the spiral dot tips, but they weren't optimal for me, so I switched to Spinfits, and they are a bit better sonically and comfort wise. The bass is as punchy as I remember it. Treble is very classy and has shimmer without it getting sibilant. Very natural tones. Mids are a teeny tad recessed, but nothing too bad. The soundstage is a bit smaller than I remember it being? Overall, not bad at all for what is a very budget IEM that's almost a decade old. These will make a fine beater.


This is one of those legendary IEMs I hear about every once in a while, Crinacle was the guy that made me aware of these existing.

It would be interesting if Zero Audio made a 2023 revision of the Carbo Tenore with detachable cable and updated tuning for around 40 bucks.

Alas, that's very unlikely.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I would love to be able to use MSEB, as I enjoyed it quite a bit, but most of you kn ow why I can't. Too bad.



Hold up! I don't know why and now I really want to...


----------



## JAnonymous5150

P.S. @o0genesis0o my friends and I are wrapping up our gear swapping session. I'll put together some thoughts and I'll post them here so everyone can enjoy them with you tagged so you don't miss them.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> Hold up! I don't know why and now I really want to...


2 Hiby DAPS. 2 faulty batteries. Hiby would fix them both....for $50.00 each + shipping to China. So technically about $75+ each. I passed.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> This is one of those legendary IEMs I hear about every once in a while, Crinacle was the guy that made me aware of these existing.
> 
> It would be interesting if Zero Audio made a 2023 revision of the Carbo Tenore with detachable cable and updated tuning for around 40 bucks.
> 
> Alas, that's very unlikely.


I've been listening them for a few hours after getting off work with multiple sources, and they are such a fun listen. I settled on the Sony hybrid tips and then created the perfect fit. They will fill in quite nicely until my N5005 arrive.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> 2 Hiby DAPS. 2 faulty batteries. Hiby would fix them both....for $50.00 each + shipping to China. So technically about $75+ each. I passed.



*Checks tracking number for the Hiby R3 Pro Saber he just bought.*

Well, that would be about what I paid for the used one I just picked up. It looked so small and cute and pocketable and when I saw the price I just couldn't stop myself. I mean, the seller says he barely used it...🥺


----------



## Leonarfd

JAnonymous5150 said:


> *Checks tracking number for the Hiby R3 Pro Saber he just bought.*
> 
> Well, that would be about what I paid for the used one I just picked up. It looked so small and cute and pocketable and when I saw the price I just couldn't stop myself. I mean, the seller says he barely used it...🥺






Been satisfied with the 2022 model, no issues except a sudden glitch here and there in the music player library.

Battery has been good for me, perfect small work companion.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Leonarfd said:


> Been satisfied with the 2022 model, no issues except a sudden glitch here and there in the music player library.
> 
> Battery has been good for me, perfect small work companion.



Good to hear. WhenI saw one going for cheap I thought it would make a great pocketable DAP when my bricks (Cayin N8ii and A&K Kann Alpha) don't fit the bill. I remembered reading some good stuff about them and have been on a little non-Android low cost DAP kick. Not to mention the fact that some of the best recording studios and rehersal spaces in the LA area happen to be in some shady spots so it can behoove one to leave the expensive electronics and audio equipment at home, if you know what I mean.

Either way, I'm looking forward to giving the R3 Pro Saber a go. 👍😎


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 12, 2022)

Sometimes it's good to have gear on the cheaper side, as a plumber I never lock my car so the apprentice or the sudden trucker can move my car on the worksite if needed. So the Hiby R3 is in a little hardcase together with 2 pairs of IEMs👌


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 12, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Sometimes it's good to have gear on the cheaper side, as a plumber I never lock my car so the apprentice or the sudden trucker can move my car on the worksite if needed. So the Hubby R3 is in a little hardcase together with 2 pairs of IEMs👌



I feel you. I used to work as an industrial electrician mostly in the oil fields where anything you're gonna bring with you gets entrusted to an unlocked cabinet on a truck that pretty much anyone can end up diggin through for tools and materials at any time. Not to mention the hazards of just having semi-fragile electronics out in those conditions in the first place.

Anyways, my hat's off to you sir. Tradesmen are the real unsung heroes of the world. Keeping civilization up and running 24/7 is a hard and often thankless task and it never ends. Thanks for the work you do every day! 🙏👍😎


----------



## greymousetaxi

i use my wm1a at the steel fab shop everyday, sometimes the a55 too but wm1a is just better


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 12, 2022)

Since we are talking about DAP, I would like to share some impressions of my @Shanling M6 Ultra (M6U), which just arrived today. First, non-sound aspects:

I'm more used to the futuristic, robotic styling of Fiio, so the elegant packaging of Shanling surprised me greatly. I brought the whole box to my wife and she also thinks that it's a luxurious item that's worth the amount I paid (I greatly reduced the number, btw)
Nothing interesting in the box. I like the catalogue with other products for your to drool all over. It reminds me of the Lego sets years ago.
The device is smaller but thicker than what I expected. The same thickness of my Topping G5, but slightly shorter because it does not have the metal "ears" and the volume knob at the top.
The Android feels ... alright. Not very snappy but not laggy. My old Xiaomi MiA1 feels snappier. It's likely due to the delayed and mis-touched caused by the screen protector.
The screen is also alright. A bit less saturated than my old Xiaomi phone and of course far away from iPhone, but it's not bad at all.
The metal frame feels very good in the hand.
Button placement is excellent for one-handed operation (if you are right-handed).

Now, the sound. I must say that I finger-crossed and took a deep breath when I pressed the play button with my TGXear Serratus (300ohm), listening to the 3rd movement of  Vivaldi's Summer. To my relief, M6U sounds _excellent_. It matches the resolution and staging of my Topping G5, but offers a noticeably different tonality. To put it simply, M6U is warmer and "rounder" than G5. It's not like adding 3dB via EQ, of course. The change is subtle and only reveals itself strongly when A/B back to back with G5. If you are used to G5, you will hear that M6U is warm. If you are used to M6U, you will hear G5 as too cold.

My other concern was power, as M6U has noticeably less power output than G5. But my worry was unfounded. M6U drives Serratus easily at low gain, only around 40% volume with my classical recordings.

M6U does have some quirks:

It has the strange tendency of pushing the centre image higher, literally. In some of my cello tracks, I wonder why the cellist is so high up comparing to usual. It might have something to do with the tuning, as Shanling UP4 also projects strange soundstage sometimes.
It gets warm when I play CD quality FLAC using the stock player.


----------



## Jmop

Jmop said:


> Finally got the Gimlet in my ears. Forget what I said about the cable, untangling it was a nightmare, and it feels like part of a costume for a third grader. IEM fits fine in the ear, though they are definitely there, and sound is.. good, follows the graph well, nothing peaking much but again lower treble emphasis like Cadenza. Cadenza beats it in timbre to me, treble is a bit steely, but bass is cleaner.. I think, maybe less textured though. Soundstage feels average. Bass has weight but could be tighter, I’m imagining a ballerina with a bit of a beer belly here. Like, she can move, but yeah lol. Idk guys, I’m not being super critical right now, and only an hour on it.


Accidentally dropped it in the HiBy thread.


----------



## Jmop

Bass is actually perceived as cleaner cuz upper bass/lower mid is kinda sucked out. Needs burn in to be sure but I’m not feelin this one as much as Cadenza, it might be distorting easier too.


----------



## Tzennn

Jmop said:


> Bass is actually perceived as cleaner cuz upper bass/lower mid is kinda sucked out. Needs burn in to be sure but I’m not feelin this one as much as Cadenza, it might be distorting easier too.


So cadenza is really good?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> So cadenza is really good?


I’d say tonality B, Technicality C. Total 70/100, a pass. It smears with complex music. A typical single DD with OK-level of technicality, at least better than technicalities of Wan’er, 7Hz salnotes zero, but behind CRA+, Chu, Lea’s.

Tuning wise it’s very very safe, no harsh treble, clear mid, musically entertaining bass floor, the harman well executed. If as a first set of tasting harman, it’s well worth, but for someone already has harman single DD with better drivers, it will be a piece of collection.

At least I’m not motivated enough to have a full coverage nor writing a review on head-gear. That level “OK, not bad”


----------



## Vonbuddy

So if a person could buy three reasonably priced iems what would they be at this very moment?  I am in the market as a picky person who likes balance, musical but technical, and an all arounder given my preferences in music (I listen to everything but metal).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> So if a person could buy three reasonably priced iems what would they be at this very moment?  I am in the market as a picky person who likes balance, musical but technical, and an all arounder given my preferences in music (I listen to everything but metal).


Truthear HEXA (technical & musical balancedl)
Tangzu Wu Zetian (musical)
ER4XR (technical)

If you are buying 1 IEM to live with it, my recommendation is AKG N5005.
It has lots of premium options:
4-acoustic tuning filter (as if you are buying additional 4 IEMs)
BT-adapter as well as 2.5mm balanced, 3.5mm single end cable
It used to go around $1k as AKG’s Flagship IEM. Now it’s at very competitive $199 on akg.com
The carrying case is proprietary made for your piece of IEM with serial numbers on it.





The tuning is fairly close to one of best IEM in the world, 64 audio U12t neutral with bass boost.

I’m comfortable to say the tuning is targeted to make sound “pleasant”




Tonal consistency is flagship level.
And most importantly N5005 is made by people who “cares” about their product even to the slightest detail level. A subtle silca-gel placement is a good hint.



If harman target is an upbeat that hit exactly to where you want. These tunings are downbeat tuning, thus some upbeat lover may find it sounding off tone. But another downbeat lover will find that’s exactly what it should have been.  There is a dip point to each gain peaks around 3khz,, 6khz, 9khz, and 11-12khz to avoid collisions of peaks hitting ones sensitive resonance spots. Forget 8khz peak that’s coupler’s internal resonance.


Another budget option that is fairly close to one of the best IEM, is See Audio Bravery. It is a slightly younger generation tuned qdc Anole VX.  See Audio was started by ex-qdc engineer, so that makes sense.




As a private owner of Anole VX , DUNU SA6 (so called mini-VX), TRI Starsea( I call it baby-VX), and See Audio Bravery ( I call it daughter of VX & Softears RSV), the stock Bravery isn’t that jaw-dropping one (it comes with AZLA Xelastec Crystal ear tips which is a “BAD MATCH” to the timbre of Bravery). Xelastec Crystal will make Bravery to sound metallic, and that influenced my initial impression of Bravery to somewhat (70/100) level, then it was long left in the drawers until very recent.

I come to realize how well tuned Bravery since yesterday, with balanced cable of PWA copper V2($89), and  TRI’s $9 ear tip Clarion retuned Bravery to somewhat Anole VX.

What made Bravery unique is that, the sound pressure on low gain of bravery is very realistic, I hardly felt that kind of state of art sound pressure management only except Softears’s Reference Sound series hot shot, RSV.

It’s not that both RSV and Bravery shares same frequency response (tuning), they are two completely different animals in terms of tuning. I’m speculating the mid-range drivers or bass range subwoofer RSV and Bravery uses shares some unique similarities.

The tonality of Bravery is simply put, “gentle” /“Angelic touch”.


----------



## chinmie

AmericanSpirit said:


> Truthear HEXA (technical & musical balancedl)
> Tangzu Wu Zetian (musical)
> ER4XR (technical)



I finally heard the Hexa yesterday (my friend's unit), i gotta say i really like it, the tuning suits my preference nicely. Highly recommend it to anyone looking for balanced set


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 12, 2022)

lgcubana said:


> You ever wake up and just feel ornery (o r n e r y) ?
> Well today, I'm poking the bear
> 
> *"Burn in"*
> ...


90 hours have passed and I took an initial listen:
1. Hissssing has calmed down
2. Vocals are now more realistic, as some mid bass has made itself present; which has eliminated the shoutiness
3. The low end has woken up. There's now a strong sub bass, with just the right amount of decay, so you know you're listening to a DD

The stainless steel, barrel shaped shells are perfect for my earholes. Minimal adjusting needed, during an extended listening.

For everything listed above (overall playback and fit), the JD7 has the potential to be a successor to the TFZ No. 3

I would categorize myself as a 7.5/10 level basshead enthusiast. I want a low end (sub bass to the lower tier of the mid bass) that is unapologetic  and the JD7 gets the job done.

Now comes the (maybe) bad  
*TLDR: IMO, the tuning of the mid range is over boosted*.  If you're open to making a cut (around 400hz - 500hz range), the JD7 does get better.  _With a reduction of a couple dbs, a "Pro" version could be a sub $100 winner, for those that appreciate a good low end, but abhor EQing.  _

It's clear from the FiiO copy, that the low end response was a priority

Great Sound Design:The JD7 utilizes a polymer diaphragm with a PU gasket, that makes the sound of *JD7 is lush, smooth and well-extended treble and texturing bass.*
JD7 features a 10mm dynamic driver with an internal and external magnetic circuit setup that greatly improves the magnetic flux density, the dual magnetic circuit dynamic driver to bring *better resonance control with deeper bass*.




On some songs, (e.g. Akon, "Smack that" or Lil Wayne, "Lolipop") around the mid range (400hz - 500hz), the DD can falter, on the cusp of over modulation.

This is my initial tweaking.  Still trying to wrap my head around lowering the sub 200hz range, because of the JD7's bottom end strength.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Vonbuddy said:


> So if a person could buy three reasonably priced iems what would they be at this very moment?  I am in the market as a picky person who likes balance, musical but technical, and an all arounder given my preferences in music (I listen to everything but metal).


No one knows what your reasonable is.  It'd be easier if we had a total budget for 3 IEMs that we could allocate.

But, since i just went through a bunch of purchasing, what I ended up with at the high(er) end was Campfire Audio Andromeda 2020 and Thieaudio Monarch MkII - I say that not because I think either one is reasonably priced, but rather because it gives you a sense for my comparison.

If I had $350 to spend across three IEMs, personally it'd be Dunu Titan S (perhaps Dunu Kima instead, haven't heard them) + CCA CRA+ + Timeless 7Hz.   I might throw in a pair of Etymotic ER2SE's if I wanted to add something completely different.

If you have a different budget in mind, let us know and we can answer that question.  It's a great question, but we need to know your actual budget constraint.  $250 for 3 is fun but harder.  $500 for 3 is interesting.  I picked a kind of mid-point.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 12, 2022)

JohnnyOps said:


> No one knows what your reasonable is.  It'd be easier if we had a total budget for 3 IEMs that we could allocate.
> 
> But, since i just went through a bunch of purchasing, what I ended up with at the high(er) end was Campfire Audio Andromeda 2020 and Thieaudio Monarch MkII - I say that not because I think either one is reasonably priced, but rather because it gives you a sense for my comparison.
> 
> ...


Sorry,  below 500 dollars.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry,  below 500 dollars.


I’ve updated rec, it’s all under $300.


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’ve updated rec, it’s all under $300.


Will you acquire Yume2? It seems Hexa overshadowed every recent hybrid


----------



## JohnnyOps

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry,  below 500 dollars.


Ok, well my recommendation kind of stands - if I was gonna spend $300, I'd put $200 towards the 7Hz Timeless, and spend the other $100 on a couple of interestingly different IEMs.  For me that'd be the Dunu Titan S (listening to it right now even though I own kilobuck IEMs) and the CCA CRA+ (which I think is pound for pound the best $25 you can spend anywhere).  Also, if I was really budget constrained, I'd get these all used on ebay if you can / live in a market where that's doable.  These budget guys get sold off pretty fast, save a few bucks, buy some eartips and decent DAC for your phone like the Fiio Q3 (or Fiio BTR3k if you can't stand a cable going to your phone).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Will you acquire Yume2? It seems Hexa overshadowed every recent hybrid


I really like See Audio, and like the shell lf Yume II, but no matter how well tuned, 2BA+1DD is thus far they could reach… owing Yume, Bravery, is a hard jump to Yume II at this moment. Especially knowing See Audio’s dynamic driver is actually a sloppy one compared to the others the ones on Yume OG at least.


----------



## Leonarfd

Got to try Dunu Talos and Hexa today for a few hours, only had my H30 with me to compare. I really need to be at home to get a good grasp of everything. 

Understand the love for HEXA its very right sounding. A little lean, I prefer a tad more sub and mid bass, but very good sub bass extension. Some BA timbre perhaps.

Dunu Talos I really liked, bear in mind its the first planar IEM I try. Liked the tonality, it was fun specially with doom metal. Might have to borrow this for a longer time or get my own set. Didn't like the switch so it was turned off.

Details  ---- unsure to short time

BASS   ----> H30 ----> Talos ---->HEXA
MIDS   ---> H30  ---->HEXA ----> Talos
HIGHS ---> Talos ----> HEXA ----> H30
Value   --->HEXA ----> H30   ----> Talos


HEXA don't fit into my collection, but if I were new in IEMs I would have picked it up.  I bet HEXA is going to be a IEM many is going to compare stuff to over time.
I wish I had heard one of the the other planar to compare, the KZ is right around the corner for me. Will start there then maybe get Talos or the new Heyday.

Still take all this with moderation, only had maybe 2 hours using my entry level DAP and no desktop gear.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Leonarfd said:


> Got to try Dunu Talos and Hexa today for a few hours, only had my H30 with me to compare. I really need to be at home to get a good grasp of everything.
> 
> Understand the love for HEXA its very right sounding. A little lean, I prefer a tad more sub and mid bass, but very good sub bass extension. Some BA timbre perhaps.
> 
> ...


Agree the bass floor of HEXA is a little bit too subtle, even to my preference it is. So I used bass-lift cable to increase the quantity then used SpinFit W1(it has internal acoustic chamber to tune resonance) to have Bass to go thru an echo camber with good vibe as a final product.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 12, 2022)

*Paiaudio PLIISEN727 6BA+1DD Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-Ear Earphones Audiophile IEMs

Specification*
Brand Paiaudio
Model: PLIISEN727
Driver: 4 mid frequency balanced armature & 2 high frequency balanced armature + 1 custom 10mm CNT diaphragms dynamic driver
Handmade, resin cavity
Impedance: 12Ω±5%
Sensitivity: 110±3dB
Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
Plug: 3.5mm straight plug
Cable Length: 1.3m
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
Color: Yellow mixed / Purple mixed （The color or grain of each pair of earphones will not be exactly the same, because each stable wood was cutting from the whole piece of wood, especially the mixed colors.）

New listing on Penon site. Lots of BAs on tap with a CNT dynamic for bass. 4BAs doing the mids. Interesting.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 12, 2022)

Tough battle...

Dunu Kima vs KiiBOOM Allure



https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=KiiBOOM_Allure,Dunu_Kima


----------



## Vonbuddy

Dsnuts said:


> *Paiaudio PLIISEN727 6BA+1DD Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-Ear Earphones Audiophile IEMs
> 
> Specification*
> Brand Paiaudio
> ...


Any reviews on these?


----------



## Dsnuts

Penon listed this item as of this morning so not yet, price is listed at $259. I have no experience with this brand. Anyone try this brand?


----------



## Dsnuts

New Reecho update on the basshead SG-03. 



*Reecho SG-03s LCP Diaphragm Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm Metal In-ear Earphone*​*Description
Based on the SG-03 comprehensive upgrade, bring different responses to the sound experience*
High-end imported LCP diaphragm driver
All-metal acoustic earphone housing
260 core high purity 5N Oxygen free Copper silver-plated wires
*Full "core" power, high-end imported LCP diaphragm*
The new high-end flagship SG-03s took 2 years to build, using professional imported LCP diaphragm dynamic driver, bringing rich details and unparalleled wide sound field. Low frequency deep dive to the bottom, the power surging, the middle frequency is sweet and moving, the high frequency is delicate and smooth, like the sound of nature.
*New design, all metal acoustic earphone housing*
A new generation of industry design, highlighting hard lines, full display of high-end charm. The selection of metal as the resonator can effectively reduce the resonance of the cavity and bring a more perfect sound experience.
*Solitary ingenuity of the appearance of craft*
Metal plating process brings beautiful texture, every detail of excellence, so that you become the focus of attention.
*Voice good partner*
SG-03s is standard equipped with Reecho flagship cable MW-03, 130 pieces of single strand, 2 strands of 260 cores of high purity 5N oxygen free copper silver-plated cable. The higher transmission efficiency brings the overall increase of information, so that SG-03s show the best state.
*Ergonomic design, private model experience*
Use professional ergonomic design, wear more intimate.
*Delicate professional tuning, balanced and comprehensive tuning*
By professional designers carefully tune, only to bring brilliant sound.
*A wealth of accessories*
By default, three sets of Reecho acoustic professional earphone sets are standard to experience different sound play. High-quality leather storage box brings all-round good protection.
*Specification*
Model: SG-03s
Driver: 10mm N52 LCP diaphragm dynamic driver
Wire material: 260 high purity 5N Oxygen-free Copper silver-plated wires
Frequency response: 20-20kHz
Impedance: 35Ω
Sensitivity: 109±2dB
Distortion: ≤1.5%
Balance: -0.02dB
Cable plug: 3.5mm audio gold-plated straight plug


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 12, 2022)

I am looking at Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Truthear Hexa, and Dunu Kima.  The Yume 2 and Tea 2 are also of interest.  Given I am interested in all-around performance anyone think I would be disappointed with these choices.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dsnuts said:


> Penon listed this item as of this morning so not yet, price is listed at $259. I have no experience with this brand. Anyone try this brand?


If I didn’t had Tea… that quad-mid must be juicy if Sonion is used..😳 Fair offer for 260. Someone will try it with that offer for sure.


----------



## Jmop

Vonbuddy said:


> I am looking at Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Truthear Hexa, and Dunu Kima.  The Yume 2 and Tea 2 are also of interest.  Given I am interested in all-around performance anyone think I would be disappointed with these choices.


I’ve yet to come across an IEM without a sore thumb but the Cadenza is really great for the price, just a bit of bass bleed but doesn’t suffer from a big dip in the treble.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I am looking at Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Truthear Hexa, and Dunu Kima.  The Yume 2 and Tea 2 are also of interest.  Given I am interested in all-around performance anyone think I would be disappointed with these choices.


Cadenza is not all rounder to my impression. It’s good for simple compositions acoustics, duo trio, not quartet or quintet.
Digitally mixed tracks on Cadenza is just your average single dynamic could reach.

If you are buying Tripowin Mele for $50, Cadenza is par with Mele. But not more than that. 

Here is Cadenza short review
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17272470


For Kima, I have one report from Japan mentioned it could be harsh and does sound V-shaped to him. YMMV, so it’s just one side note. CNT driver with little peak to my experience will bring a sharp edge if the peak spot hit above your gain tolerance threshold


----------



## Vonbuddy

Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Open Audio Witch Pro?  How does it fit in the under $100 iems?


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I am looking at Kiwi Ears Cadenza, Truthear Hexa, and Dunu Kima.  The Yume 2 and Tea 2 are also of interest.  Given I am interested in all-around performance anyone think I would be disappointed with these choices.


I'd consider a planar if you don't already have one. They offer amazing performance for the price.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Dsnuts said:


> Penon listed this item as of this morning so not yet, price is listed at $259. I have no experience with this brand. Anyone try this brand?



I own a pair of their earbuds that are worth like $20 that Penon included in an order as a sorry for shipping taking so long. They're nothing special, but they're also not bad. I'm not sure how that translates to a hybrid IEM worth 10+ times more, but that's all that I own from them lol! 😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?


Safe bet:

find DUNU’s SA6 under sales. It’s like Porsche 911 Turbo S. Solid all rounder that you can drive it to race tracks or daily grocery shopping.
I’m a car addict as well, so I’d also add what I can think each of IEMs associated with sports-cars.

Side bet:
Vocal-Neutral with little coloring:
If like neutral bass floor >HEXA(Mercedes AMG C43), if like sub-bass lifted with more details >Variations (Mecedes AMG C63S)

 Instument-neutral with little coloring:
Tea (BMW M3) & Tea2 (BMW M5), AFUL Performer 5 (Lexus RC F) , Yanyin Aladdin ( Toyota GRMN YARIS)

Inoffensive with some colorations
N5005 (Audi RS5) , SA6(Porsche 911 Turbo S) , See Audio Bravery (Lotus Elise)

Tunable U-shape
Yanyin Canon (Lexus IS F)

Planar:
S12Pro (Tesla Model S)  / PR1PRO (zeekr 001) / Timeless (Tesla Roadster)  <dry -analytical>,  Wu Zetian (AstonMartin Valhalla) <warm-musical>

Dark horse:
Aur Audio Neon Pro ( Lotus Evija)

It’s $600 sth though. At least some good reputation from sizable few.  Let down is it’s a small start up in Singapore, and their website is down, only means of communication is whatsapp and facebook, a little too niche, but the sound quality maybe one of the best for price-to-performance. It’s like the Bravery’s tuning with doubled size of 10BA

 And many other offered on this thread.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?



Blessing 2 is always a good starting point. Even though some people including me have problems with it, it is still a solid and accomplished IEM.

Dunu Vulkan is an alternative if you want something fancier and more lively than Blessing 2.

Letshuoer S12 is less natural and neutral than the other options but it has its moment. I always feel that these are Sundara in IEM form factor with most of strengths and weaknesses. Solid introduction to Planar IEM at an affordable price.

Potential options (that I have not tried but felt positive based on graph): Awful performance 5, Fiio FH7s, Yume 2, Symphonium Meteor

Now, what I buy if I have $500 for a portable setup: JD7 + replacement cable with 4.4mm jack + Topping G5 or Shanling M3 Ultra, depending on whether you want amp or DAP. This combo is my actual daily driver.


----------



## kmhaynes

Dsnuts said:


> New Reecho update on the basshead SG-03.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reecho SG-03s LCP Diaphragm Dynamic Driver 2Pin 0.78mm Metal In-ear Earphone*​


Really nice looking -- they look a bit like the multi-faceted face of the Ikko OH10.

I assume they are fairly heavy, being all metal body??


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

greymousetaxi said:


> i use my wm1a at the steel fab shop everyday, sometimes the a55 too but wm1a is just better


i thankfully work from home now, so the days of having my gear stolen by fellow employees are gone. I rarely brought my expensive gear to work anyways. Never had a player stolen, but a couple IEM's yeah.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Safe bet:
> 
> find DUNU’s SA6 under sales. It’s like Porsche 911 Turbo S. Solid all rounder that you can drive it to race tracks or daily grocery shopping.
> 
> ...


@Vonbuddy 
Following up with this.

There is no one-size-fit all recommendations we can make unless we know your exact gain spots and favorite genres. Also IEM itself is not all the story as we mentioned, if you want to get best out of a good sound out of it, invest in format source (Tidal /apple losses /amazon HD), find a paring ear tips, invest in DAP.

Here is something I summarized on another thread, hope this helps.

Find your personal HRTF, then decide whether you like upbeat (peaks hitting your gain spots) or downbeat (dips avoiding your spots), bass Floor sensitivity especially for mid-bass, etc etc.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’d say tonality B, Technicality C. Total 70/100, a pass. It smears with complex music. A typical single DD with OK-level of technicality, at least better than technicalities of Wan’er, 7Hz salnotes zero, but behind CRA+, Chu, Lea’s.
> 
> Tuning wise it’s very very safe, no harsh treble, clear mid, musically entertaining bass floor, the harman well executed. If as a first set of tasting harman, it’s well worth, but for someone already has harman single DD with better drivers, it will be a piece of collection.
> 
> At least I’m not motivated enough to have a full coverage nor writing a review on head-gear. That level “OK, not bad”


So how can it beat the Salnotes Zero in technicalities? There is no smear of complex tracks with the Salnotes Zero. None. Not the best when it comes to mids, because they are scooped, but still, the ZEro can keep up quite well with complex movements without smearing or bloating. So how can the Cadenza be superior?


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> @Vonbuddy
> Following up with this.
> 
> There is no one-size-fit all recommendations we can make unless we know your exact gain spots and favorite genres. Also IEM itself is not all the story as we mentioned, if you want to get best out of a good sound out of it, invest in format source (Tidal /apple losses /amazon HD), find a paring ear tips, invest in DAP.
> ...


I have Tidal and Amazon Music.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JohnnyOps said:


> No one knows what your reasonable is.  It'd be easier if we had a total budget for 3 IEMs that we could allocate.
> 
> But, since i just went through a bunch of purchasing, what I ended up with at the high(er) end was Campfire Audio Andromeda 2020 and Thieaudio Monarch MkII - I say that not because I think either one is reasonably priced, but rather because it gives you a sense for my comparison.
> 
> ...


I have two of the three you mentioned and recommended, and I have to agree. CRA is a easy to drive and very loud but for a few dimes, is very capable and technical. Could use better imaging and spatial cues, as it's mostly left-right, but hey, quibbles. The Timeless are just such a good IEM. Sure, they have the typical planar limitations, but I certainly lose myself in the music while listening to them, so no complaints, unless you're a basshead, which at that point, oyu avoid planars of all types.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 12, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have two of the three you mentioned and recommended, and I have to agree. CRA is a easy to drive and very loud but for a few dimes, is very capable and technical. Could use better imaging and spatial cues, as it's mostly left-right, but hey, quibbles. The Timeless are just such a good IEM. Sure, they have the typical planar limitations, but I certainly lose myself in the music while listening to them, so no complaints, unless you're a basshead, which at that point, oyu avoid planars of all types.


I bought the CRA+ from Amazon this morning.  I also bought the Gimlet.


----------



## nraymond

Vonbuddy said:


> Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?


Besides the AKG5005, you might also consider the Westone W80 which is on sale for $399 right now:

https://www.adorama.com/we80v3bt.html?emailprice=t


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> I bought the CRA+ from Amazon this morning.  I also bought the Gimlet.


You will enjoy the CRA+. You simply can't go wrong with that for a balanced listen for a couple cups of Starbucks. Good choice.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Everytime I spend time with my Sennheiser IE800, I smile with a tear in my eye. The sound I'm provided is so upscale and mature. So endearing and broad. Then with a turn of my head or a movement to straighten up or shift, and i'm reminded what a horrific and epic failure the cable is (non-detachable). Absolutely a travesty. If i'm perfectly still, it's barely a problem, but after that....tears.


----------



## bhazard (Dec 12, 2022)

It doesn't look like the Meaoes Eagle came with the extra filters Penon mentioned in the package, so they are probably coming later and I can reassess then.

The value in the purchase is pretty high here. It came with a modular cable and all the terminations, plenty of tips, fabric case, and a Hifiboy IEM thrown in.

Initial impressions... yes that treble is very prominent, but without measurements I can't pinpoint exactly where and how. Cymbals and hot treble tracks like "Lux Eternal" get a little too sibilant, but warmer tracks benefit from it (Katatonia - Austerity). For me it has to be handled to be able to avoid quick fatigue, just like on the KZ PR1 Pro. This is with the stock generic silicone tips though, so foams might help tame this without going the EQ route.

There's a lot to like in the sound, so I'm going to tip roll, EQ, let it run a few hours and see what happens.


----------



## lgcubana

Dsnuts said:


> *Paiaudio PLIISEN727 6BA+1DD Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-Ear Earphones Audiophile IEMs
> 
> Specification*
> Brand Paiaudio
> ...


On paper, this sounds like the Xenns Mangird Tea 2; which was on sale last week, $260


----------



## Vonbuddy

nraymond said:


> Besides the AKG5005, you might also consider the Westone W80 which is on sale for $399 right now:
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/we80v3bt.html?emailprice=t


I bought the N5005 for 199.00 a few moments ago.  The reviews on the Westone W80 are a bit mixed.  Not sure for even the huge discount right now.


----------



## cqtek

Dsnuts said:


> Penon listed this item as of this morning so not yet, price is listed at $259. I have no experience with this brand. Anyone try this brand?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pai-audio-dr2.23637/

It has one of the most copied IEMS, even copied by SuperTFZ with the Force1.
There are many clones, such as the Smabat Black Bat, and many that look very similar.

https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=Paiaduio_DR2,SuperTFZ_Force1


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nraymond said:


> Besides the AKG5005, you might also consider the Westone W80 which is on sale for $399 right now:
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/we80v3bt.html?emailprice=t


@Vonbuddy 
Here is a quick review for W80. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17274374

It is highly technical, hits A+ on my book, but also W80 is not all rounder. 

It has very heavy weight on mid bass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> I bought the N5005 for 199.00 a few moments ago.  The reviews on the Westone W80 are a bit mixed.  Not sure for even the huge discount right now.


I got mine coming in tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing these highly recommended and reviewed AKG classics.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> I bought the N5005 for 199.00 a few moments ago.  The reviews on the Westone W80 are a bit mixed.  Not sure for even the huge discount right now.


I lied. They just landed on my front porch! lol Early arriving surprise!


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> @Vonbuddy
> Here is a quick review for W80.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17274374
> 
> ...



You have been very active. Nice review! I guess what we forget about these westone is that they are built for stage monitoring, not lounging around listening at low volume. The subdued upper mid and high midbass might be for the purpose. Harman-ish might get uncomfortable fast when you crank the volume to counter the loud noises on the stage.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> You have been very active. Nice review! I guess what we forget about these westone is that they are built for stage monitoring, not lounging around listening at low volume. The subdued upper mid and high midbass might be for the purpose. Harman-ish might get uncomfortable fast when you crank the volume to counter the loud noises on the stage.


Thanks! It’s just a holiday and black friday stuff, I’m back to ordinary state now😂 

For Westone’s tuning, that’s great point, Fletcher Munson curve we see it there👍


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I lied. They just landed on my front porch! lol Early arriving surprise!



I love seeing the N5005s enjoying a little moment in the spotlight around here. Such an underrated IEM.

Edit: BTW, congratulations on your new IEMs! I hope you like them as much as I like mine.


----------



## jwong

o0genesis0o said:


> Blessing 2 is always a good starting point. Even though some people including me have problems with it, it is still a solid and accomplished IEM.
> 
> Dunu Vulkan is an alternative if you want something fancier and more lively than Blessing 2.
> 
> ...



Do you find the balanced cable makes much difference with the JD7? I'm liking the JD7 a lot but I don't have a 4.4mm cable to try with it.


----------



## o0genesis0o

jwong said:


> Do you find the balanced cable makes much difference with the JD7? I'm liking the JD7 a lot but I don't have a 4.4mm cable to try with it.



IMHO, it's not the cable, but the design of your DAC/amp. Some portable sources simply sound better from balanced output because the way they are designed. However, if you have something like Topping G5, then balanced cable has no use because the amp is not truely balanced (4.4 is there for convenience, not because the amp is balanced). The reason I mentioned 4.4mm cable is because they are not expensive nowadays (search for XINHS cable on AE), the jack is durable, and you likely have slightly better sound. "Better" in this case means larger soundstage imaging and perhaps slightly sharper note attacks. Again, all of this improvement depends on your source, not a general rule.


----------



## chinmie

Vonbuddy said:


> Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?



If i may add, my personal suggestion would be:
-Raptgo Hook X. for my music preference, the S12 is actually suits me better, but the Raptgo is more versatile as i can use it for music, but also gaming and movies too. Timeless also works, but i just prefer the Hook X more. 
-LZ A7. A bit old, but still holds up with today's competition (audio meet tested and approved). Multiple tuning also makes it versatile for all arounder.
-KZ EDA. You get 3 IEMs with slightly different tunings for cheap. Most of my friends like it and none of them hate it, so that's something. I use the Bass version for movies/gaming,  the Balanced and Hifi for music.
-Tinhifi T2 Plus. Still love it to this day. Average resolution, but really good tuning in my opinion. This is also one of those IEMs that can go really well for music and movies/ gaming. 
-Sony M7. Jack of all trade for 500 usd. I myself use the M9, but the M7 really performs well for the price.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The LZ A7 recc'd above would certainly be a really good value buy. Very balanced and high quality with very good resolution. I wasn't too impressed with the bass myself, so I sold, but for balanced heads, the A7 would work out well.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I love seeing the N5005s enjoying a little moment in the spotlight around here. Such an underrated IEM.
> 
> Edit: BTW, congratulations on your new IEMs! I hope you like them as much as I like mine.


Thanks! So far i'm rolling (tips, DAP's, and filters), but early on, i'm enjoying the sound i'm getting. So far, the best synergy is N5005 + DX170 with Spiral Dots and Bass Filter.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thanks! So far i'm rolling (tips, DAP's, and filters), but early on, i'm enjoying the sound i'm getting. So far, the best synergy is N5005 + DX170 with Spiral Dots and Bass Filter.



My favorite silicone tips on them are actually radius deep mounts. Gives a good fit and doesn't alter the sound too much so if you find a filter and source combo you like the radius tips kinda take tuning by tips out of the equation if that make sense.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So how can it beat the Salnotes Zero in technicalities? There is no smear of complex tracks with the Salnotes Zero. None. Not the best when it comes to mids, because they are scooped, but still, the ZEro can keep up quite well with complex movements without smearing or bloating. So how can the Cadenza be superior?


Overlooked this. 

Slanotes Zero and Cadenza’s overall technicalities aren’t very far. 

You see it’s the technical expression of which Driver’s resolving capabilities and transient response, dynamic range expressions x overall balance would lead to the product. Although CRA+ has better dynamic drivers than Cadenza and Salnotes Zero, in my perception CRA+ is still too W-shaped, not a natural sounding IEM. W-focus will emphasize some image focus, thus local imaging maybe be good, however for it has dips/hikes, which pulls down the overall technical expressions.

Overall tonal balance wise, Salnotes Zero is best among all those listed, and even one of the best of any IEMs I’ve encountered this year. 

The imaging smear part, you see Cadenza falls to the bottom, while Salnotes Zero stays in the middle, Salnotes Zero surely is less distorted one compared to Cadenza. 

At the end of the day, Salnotes zero is my pick despite Chu/Lea has a lower distortions and fast reacting. 

*Technical expressions:*
Chu > Lea > Cadenza ≧ Salnotes Zero > CRA+

*Overall tonal balance:*
Salnotes Zero > Cadenza > Chu > Lea > CRA+

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Chu > Lea > Salnotes Zero ≧ CRA+ ≧ Cadenza

*My preference: tuning x technicality*

Salnotes Zero > Chu > Lea ≧ Cadenza > CRA


----------



## JohnnyOps (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry,  below 500 dollars.


So, if I had to update for $500, I’d still say Timeless 7Hz. That leaves you with $300. Maybe Moondrop Aria for $80 and Dunu Titan S for $80 (They are similar in construction but sound quite different). Hexa could take the place of either but I haven’t heard it.   I don’t know what your source is, but if you are just starting out I’d still allocate $50-$100 for a basic source that works both as USB and Bluetooth DAC; my go-to is the BTR3k, though mostly because I prioritize pure tinyness over anything else. Others will say Qudelik or BTR5.  The iPhone dongle is fine, but all these phones can benefit from a bit more power. Let us know what you do.

Edit: still not sure if you’re changing the rules, if you’re looking for a single sub-$500 IEM or a set of three. If you’re looking for the closest you can get to end-game for $500, get a Campfire Audio Andromeda 2020 from their marketplace that’s rated just “good”. Best decision you’ll ever make, but you’ll skip the journey. But man, that’s better than anything we’ve mentioned by a country mile. It’s just a different game.


----------



## Jmop

Love the idea of investing in multiple pieces of gear with that $500 cuz you sure as heck won’t get your money’s worth if you blow it all on a single IEM.


----------



## Barndoor (Dec 12, 2022)

My advice would be to buy a CRA and nothing else. Live with it for a month and then come back and tell us what you do and don't like about it.
If it doesn't work well for certain parts of your library or really isn't your cup of tea, then suggestions can be made to fill the gap or alternatives to try.
Find your preferred signature with cheap gear before reaching higher up.

You never know, you might be 100% happy with the CRA and feel no need to buy anything else. Budget chifi has come a long way in the last few years, so you may be surpised by how good they are.


----------



## JohnnyOps (Dec 12, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> My advice would be to buy a CRA and nothing else.


This is fabulous advice. Many people with some cash in their pocket (me included) can’t be bothered to be patient. But man, this is great advice.

I’ll actually say something perhaps controversial on the “discovery” thread. Another great starting point is the ER2SE. It’s not chi-fi, it’s not new, and you might hate how it feels so much that you can’t stand it. But for some people it is truly the end of the line (they go bigger and come back), and for $70 that’s hard to find.  And, much like the HD6xx in open-backs, it’s a reference. If you can say what you dig and what you don’t, people can give you steer. The CRA is a great starting point, and 1/3 the price. But a lot of people skip the Etymotics, and they really really shouldn’t.


----------



## Vonbuddy

How many of you would buy the Westone W80 v3 for 399.00?


----------



## Jmop

Vonbuddy said:


> How many of you would buy the Westone W80 v3 for 399.00?


Frequency response doesn’t warrant the price to me, but I’m not sure how different v3 is.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 12, 2022)

KZ new pokemon, KZ ZNA ($22, 1 unit 12mm DD, 1 unit custom 30095 BA)
New DD and new Eartips, a updated KZ Whirlwind apparently








----
Also early impression, didn't know who these people are, so salt and all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjwYQ9faANc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdPBRFLuUWM

---
the new DD footnote,



>


---

More focused design footnote



>


----------



## JohnnyOps

Vonbuddy said:


> How many of you would buy the Westone W80 v3 for 399.00?


If it means you can’t afford to buy the Timeless 7Hz or Dunu Talos, then no not me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> How many of you would buy the Westone W80 v3 for 399.00?


You will need additional ear tips, mmcx cable to have W80 to sound modern. From 399+ tax, you will have a warm and laid back sounding mellow IEM. I guess many audiences will feel that tuning “muddy”.

It’s like Rolls-Royce. Smooth and relaxed but it’s not for race tracks.

Once you retune W80, it’s F-1 spec. Very high technicalities especially for mid-range, and it has great layering and texturing for treble.

My only nitpick for W80, as Crinacle also mentioned “could sound dry”, it has a certain peak around treble region that gives a sense of resolution but some may feel that peak as “dry” tonality. Which will stay there unless you physically equalize the region.

For $400 a well equipped high-end 8BA, with warm tuning, it a fair offer IMO. Not deal breaking, but not ridiculously high as well.  You see Moondrop offers same spec 8BA for $699(on sale $594).

The overall package for Westone’s flagship W80, I have to be honest, is “cheap”. Compared to what you can see from AKG’s flagship N5005.  basic carrying box,  cheap cable that I can’t tell the difference between KZ’s $6 EDX, and all other packages are not premium feeling.  If I get that for original MRSP $1,500, I will be depressed for sure.

I got W80 not for cost-to-performance, I wasn’t expecting that, but for “last of the once-glorious Westone Audio’s “W” series Flagship, which is replaced with differently tuned another series.  For historical and monumental piece of collectibles, because Westone is one of who inspired me into this IEM world. A sentimental nostalgia it was. It happened to be a good one if retuned, that’s it.  I bet not many would feel to pay any $400 for “warm-mellow” tuning, where if you got $400, you can buy HEXA, Aria, Wu Zetian, and maybe E1DA amp altogether.

W80 is for someone who had most varieties of collections from extreme V to dark-black hole, and looking for some afternoon tea time break accompany. Not a go-to pick for the all-rounder IMHO.

Hope you find that N5005 would be your endgame👍


----------



## Jmop

I tried the W4 years ago, the bow shape to the bass is not ideal and neither is the massive treble peak but for a BA set I actually enjoyed the timbre, likewise with UM3X in regards to timbre.


----------



## r31ya

i don't know how KZ select this early reviewer,
but one complains about it doens't come with usb-c cable and its pain in the ass to use audio dongle
the other stated, "its boosted in low, mid and high. so it can be used for mixing"...

the f*ck.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> Then maybe a better question is what is the best all-rounder iem under 500 dollars?


Let me give you some suggestions, which will be different than everyone, simply because not a lot of people have heard it.

The best iem under $500 that I have experienced is* 634EARS MIROAK-S.* A japanese iem, you have to contact them via instagram, where they are very much active...although I like to believe I interact with the proprietor, Musashi Saita San, there, but I am not sure, neither have I confirmed. It is a single DD, LCP diaphragm. To my ears it is one of the best all-rounder iem. I also compared it to Softears RSV and found the MIROAK-S superior. Yeah, RSV had a bit bigger note in the midrange and fatter midbass slam, but that was all. MIROAK-S sounded more airy, with a fuller subbass and more controlled yet punchy midbass, slightly smaller midrange note, but still quite realistic and airy with plenty of details, and, in comparison to RSV, a brilliant treble with sufficient energy and extension. Now, it is a balanced iem, so neither the treble pierces or sparkles with over the top brightness, nor does the bass slams thunderously. However, the complete sound is so much matured that I really have yet to find anything better than this around $400. Its list price is $420, but if you buy B-Stock, it can be availed for much less. Contact him via instagram to find out B-stock availability and price.
I have heard the Dunu Vulkan also, and from memory, I could not find it being anything special. The midrange did not sound engaging enough, the top end sounded rather dull, and the low end was also a bit controlled. 

Now, let's say you want a solid option at around $200. Again, balanced, but still dynamic sounding. No peaks, but enough sparkles and bites in the notes, full sounding bass and yet slightly controlled, open and spacious presentation...I give you *Hiby Lasya*. I have reviewed BQEYZ Autumn, Moondrop Kato, 7Hertz Timeless, See Audio Bravery...and absolutely nothing comes close to it in regard to holistic performance. Yeah, KATO and Timeless might sound more detailed thanks to their sharper notes, but if you give the time you will find Lasya has all those details as well, just not immediately jumping at you like them. Lasya feels more matured, refined, and complete. @gadgetgod can attest to that. I have not heard BQEYZ Winter, so I am not sure how that holds up to Lasya. @gadgetgod has listened to both, he might provide you with more details.

In case you decide to go with Lasya, you will still have some cash left. Let's take something with a different presentation - with more bites, more sparkles, more transparency. You can take either *Penon Vortex*, if you love fuller and bigger and highly textured notes, fast and punchy bass, and intimate soundstage. Or you can take *MEAOES Eagle*, if you want a vastly spacious sound, lots more energy and sparkle in the top end, highly transparent midrange, although slightly leaner notes, and a slightly more powerful low end but still controlled.

If you are taking both the Hiby Lasya and Penon Vortex / MEAOES Eagle, you will still have some cash left. Get a *Shanling UA3*. It's marvelous! The high end gets a bit controlled, but the low end is fuller sounding, and the stage has a very nice depth added - elevating the imaging noticeably.

There you go, my 5 cents


----------



## SartWaiting

Barndoor said:


> You never know, you might be 100% happy with the CRA and feel no need to buy anything else.


I totally agree! I spent 8 months with my CRA before I moved on. I've tried different tuning options and other IEMs to figure out what I want.


----------



## Barndoor

Lasya is pretty much at the top of my 2023 list - was very impressed by the Hela, so will be keeping my eye out for a Lasya offer.
@Ace Bee - your review is on the product page on Hiby's site


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> Let me give you some suggestions, which will be different than everyone, simply because not a lot of people have heard it.
> 
> The best iem under $500 that I have experienced is* 634EARS MIROAK-S.* A japanese iem, you have to contact them via instagram, where they are very much active...although I like to believe I interact with the proprietor, Musashi Saita San, there, but I am not sure, neither have I confirmed. It is a single DD, LCP diaphragm. To my ears it is one of the best all-rounder iem. I also compared it to Softears RSV and found the MIROAK-S superior. Yeah, RSV had a bit bigger note in the midrange and fatter midbass slam, but that was all. MIROAK-S sounded more airy, with a fuller subbass and more controlled yet punchy midbass, slightly smaller midrange note, but still quite realistic and airy with plenty of details, and, in comparison to RSV, a brilliant treble with sufficient energy and extension. Now, it is a balanced iem, so neither the treble pierces or sparkles with over the top brightness, nor does the bass slams thunderously. However, the complete sound is so much matured that I really have yet to find anything better than this around $400. Its list price is $420, but if you buy B-Stock, it can be availed for much less. Contact him via instagram to find out B-stock availability and price.
> I have heard the Dunu Vulkan also, and from memory, I could not find it being anything special. The midrange did not sound engaging enough, the top end sounded rather dull, and the low end was also a bit controlled.
> ...


You always provide a new perspective and that’s what discovery thread is dedicated for, love that info👍


----------



## Tzennn

Anotherday another DD iem, but it cost 283$! Link
Intonation Acoustic "no name" with titanium dome DD and changable filter
From what i see in the comment, it seems like a smooth bassboosted neutral iem


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barndoor said:


> Lasya is pretty much at the top of my 2023 list - was very impressed by the Hela, so will be keeping my eye out for a Lasya offer.
> @Ace Bee - your review is on the product page on Hiby's site


FR looks interesting, bass focused somewhat peak avoiding unique tuning.

 Hiby Lasya




If only that price tag for single CNT DD was like $50, I’d definitely give it a try. $199 for CNT nowadays is a tough one to offer. Hiby needs to reconsider their pricing strategy if they really meant to show presence in IEMs.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

*New ISN H2, C2 and S2 performance cables............pick your modular plug!*

_*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c2.html*_
_*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s2.html*_
*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-h2.html*


*







*


----------



## JAnonymous5150

AmericanSpirit said:


> FR looks interesting, bass focused somewhat peak avoiding unique tuning.
> 
> Hiby Lasya
> 
> ...



It would be one thing if they were claiming some sort of advanced shell tech like Sennheiser's acoustic chambers and channels in their latest ie series stuff, but from what I have seen they don't seem to be claiming that. I'm interested to hear it based on what some folks here have said, but $199 for a CNT single DD that even those reviewing it positively aren't claiming to be some technical monster seems a bit much. I mean, you can get a well tuned, smooth presentation single DD for a lot less these days.

Maybe I'm missing something though...


----------



## jwong

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, it's not the cable, but the design of your DAC/amp. Some portable sources simply sound better from balanced output because the way they are designed. However, if you have something like Topping G5, then balanced cable has no use because the amp is not truely balanced (4.4 is there for convenience, not because the amp is balanced). The reason I mentioned 4.4mm cable is because they are not expensive nowadays (search for XINHS cable on AE), the jack is durable, and you likely have slightly better sound. "Better" in this case means larger soundstage imaging and perhaps slightly sharper note attacks. Again, all of this improvement depends on your source, not a general rule.



My only balanced source is an inexpensive Jcally AP10. I like the AP10 but I don't imagine it compares with a balanced desktop source. Still, maybe I'll spring for a balanced MMCX cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiiboom-evoke-universal-iem.26224/reviews#review-29750


*New KiiBOOM line of IEMs*


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

*The new LET SHUOER S12 PRO package!
https://www.linsoul.com/products/letshuoer-s12-pro*


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> FR looks interesting, bass focused somewhat peak avoiding unique tuning.
> 
> Hiby Lasya
> 
> ...


That graph cannot be any further from the truth. VSG from TechPowerUp reviewed the Hiby Lasya, and measured it. Here is the graph:





As you can see, it most definitely is not bass focused. Overall a highly balanced sound, and even though the 8khz spike looks scary, there is absolutely zero discomfort, no piercing at all. I have covered it in my review. That 8khz spike helps to make the cymbal crashes clear, but not piercing or rough.

As for the price tag of $199 for a single CNT DD...well, let me tell you something - the price is justified by the sound, not the diaphragm material. The Moondrop Aria 2021 has an LCP DD, the MIROAK-S has an LCP DD...do they sound similar? Far from it. There are now fairly affordable iems with Berylliyum plated DD, but I can assure you a $100 beryllium plated DD is not going to outperform the $199 Hiby Lasya's CNT DD. The magic is in the tuning, and how to get the best of the DD. My *634EARS LOAK-T(CL) *has a generic PU DD. I could not believe that a $600 iem will have such a generic PU DD...but the sound it produces is most certainly worthy of its price tag. And this is why my flawed belief, that to sound good a DD must have some exotic material, or that a IEM should cost so much if only the DD has such and such diaphragm, has entirely gone away, for the better.

@AmericanSpirit thanks man. I have an uncontrollable urge to unearth the hidden treasures rather than to go for the latest hype...in fact, often I have discovered that I am more pleased with my own discoveries than the hyped ones that came to me. Even right now another pretty much overlooked single DD from a quite reputed brand is on its way to me (nabbed a terrific deal from the classifieds), and trying to get another deal on another single DD from a cable manufacturer.



JAnonymous5150 said:


> It would be one thing if they were claiming some sort of advanced shell tech like Sennheiser's acoustic chambers and channels in their latest ie series stuff, but from what I have seen they don't seem to be claiming that. I'm interested to hear it based on what some folks here have said, but $199 for a CNT single DD that even those reviewing it positively aren't claiming to be some technical monster seems a bit much. I mean, you can get a well tuned, smooth presentation single DD for a lot less these days.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something though...


Again, as I told, refer to the graph I posted, not Hiby's official graph. That one is totally wrong. And I do not know if you have heard the Moondrop KATO, or BQEYZ Autumn, but Lasya sounds better than both of them. I consider KATO as a detail monster, and absolutely unlisteneable to my ears. Lasya sounds more controlled, slightly smoothened out, and yet quite technical. Compared to Autumn, well, Lasya sounds like a technical monster. 
Yes, Planar iems, like Timeless and S12, may belt out more details in the treble with a more metallic sheen, but ultimately they do not sound natural to my ears - lacks note weight. Lasya has no such drawbacks as well. I might sound like shilling it, but it genuinely is a very very competent single DD, that sounds better and more complete, matured and refined than many other single DD, Hybrid, Planar, etc. in a similar budget.



Barndoor said:


> Lasya is pretty much at the top of my 2023 list - was very impressed by the Hela, so will be keeping my eye out for a Lasya offer.
> @Ace Bee - your review is on the product page on Hiby's site


Would you believe it....the Lasya was on sale for *$129.99 *during the Black Friday sale. Steal was an understatement for it.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 13, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *The new LET SHUOER S12 PRO package!
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/letshuoer-s12-pro*


i just unbox KZ PR1 Pro who supposedly retail at $80.
and its uuh... its tiny and very sparse. the iem, 1 slightly better cable, and 3 set of foam eartips.

no case or silicon eartips.
who is the madman give a foam eartips and no case...
i don't quite need it to be needlessly luxurious but at least give us a case 
ZEXPro launch edition was given with a case, foam and silicon eartips for $30.

Tripowin Mele style box would be nice.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> That graph cannot be any further from the truth. VSG from TechPowerUp reviewed the Hiby Lasya, and measured it. Here is the graph:
> 
> 
> As you can see, it most definitely is not bass focused. Overall a highly balanced sound, and even though the 8khz spike looks scary, there is absolutely zero discomfort, no piercing at all. I have covered it in my review. That 8khz spike helps to make the cymbal crashes clear, but not piercing or rough.
> ...



I've already read your review and had my interest piqued. You don't have to sell it to me. I'm one if the guys that genuinely appreciates what an expertly tuned single DD can do and I'm in the middle of a hunt for an elite one. I just resold a couple and I have a Zen Pro in the way as the next to try based on several recs from dudes here.

I wasn't at all trying to challenge your assessment. I was actually trying to say that they must have something special to them to have gotten someone experienced to show such passion and confidence in backing then. FWIW, yes I have heard the Kato and, while I find it likeable enough, I think it's overpriced for what it is. Also, I wasn't trying to compare planars and DDs. My reference to detail was only made because you've refereed to them as slightly smoothed out so all I was saying was that the reviewers, including you, seem to think that they aren't technical monsters, but that they're still worth it.

I didn't mean to make you defensive as I thought what I had to say was generally an acknowledgement of my interest being piqued when it otherwise wouldn't have been BECAUSE of your opinion on the Lasya and my respect for your opinion since you seem to be relatively level headed as a reviewer. Sorry if that wasn't immediately clear. I suppose I'll have to be more careful with how I word things from now on.


----------



## Jmop

Ace Bee said:


> As you can see, it most definitely is not bass focused. Overall a highly balanced sound, and even though the 8khz spike looks scary, there is absolutely zero discomfort, no piercing at all. I have covered it in my review. That 8khz spike helps to make the cymbal crashes clear, but not piercing or rough.


I’ll challenge it. No disrespect, just my opinion based on the graph alone. Bass keeps dipping into the mids and doesn’t hit ground level which causes bleed. 4k emphasis means no smooth vocals and dipped 5k in relation means treble loses coherency. The treble peak could very well be refined but is still not ideal because most music doesn’t have great mastering. That said, the extension is good, so it will mesh a bit better with rest of the range making perception of piercing less so.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> I’ll challenge it. No disrespect, just my opinion based on the graph alone. Bass keeps dipping into the mids and doesn’t hit ground level which causes bleed. 4k emphasis means no smooth vocals and dipped 5k in relation means treble loses coherency. The treble peak could very well be refined but is still not ideal because most music doesn’t have great mastering. That said, the extension is good, so it will mesh a bit better with rest of the range making perception of piercing less so.



To be fair, that bass tuning is no different from Blessing 2, and objective folks talk about Blessing 2 tuning like it’s blessing from heaven, perhaps beside the treble region. If the technical performance is good, I have no doubt why our friend thinks so highly of these IEMs.


----------



## Ace Bee (Dec 13, 2022)

JAnonymous5150 said:


> I've already read your review and had my interest piqued. You don't have to sell it to me. I'm one if the guys that genuinely appreciates what an expertly tuned single DD can do and I'm in the middle of a hunt for an elite one. I just resold a couple and I have a Zen Pro in the way as the next to try based on several recs from dudes here.
> 
> I wasn't at all trying to challenge your assessment. I was actually trying to say that they must have something special to them to have gotten someone experienced to show such passion and confidence in backing then. FWIW, yes I have heard the Kato and, while I find it likeable enough, I think it's overpriced for what it is. Also, I wasn't trying to compare planars and DDs. My reference to detail was only made because you've refereed to them as slightly smoothed out so all I was saying was that the reviewers, including you, seem to think that they aren't technical monsters, but that they're still worth it.
> 
> I didn't mean to make you defensive as I thought what I had to say was generally an acknowledgement of my interest being piqued when it otherwise wouldn't have been BECAUSE of your opinion on the Lasya and my reapect for your opinion since you seem to be relatively level headed as a reviewer. Sorry if that wasn't immediately clear. I suppose I'll have to be more careful with how I word things from now on.


Ah hahaha, my bad, I genuinely misunderstood there. Sorry for that, and yeah I can see how I acted highly defensively and in a somewhat over-the-top manner...kinda looks like I lost my cool. I apologise for that, I just got overly passionate. I generally prefer to keep my emotions in check and try to be as honest as possible without sounding offensive  . Same I try to do for reviewing also, unless something captures my heart too much.



Jmop said:


> I’ll challenge it. No disrespect, just my opinion based on the graph alone. Bass keeps dipping into the mids and doesn’t hit ground level which causes bleed. 4k emphasis means no smooth vocals and dipped 5k in relation means treble loses coherency. The treble peak could very well be refined but is still not ideal because most music doesn’t have great mastering. That said, the extension is good, so it will mesh a bit better with rest of the range making perception of piercing less so.


Man, if you were in India, I would have immediately shipped my Lasya to you so that you can listen yourself and confirm whether your visual analysis matches with your listening experience. About that dipped 5khz, I have found out that somewhat controls the uncomfortable sibilance in male and female vocals. Never experienced any negative effect of that on the treble.



o0genesis0o said:


> To be fair, that bass tuning is no different from Blessing 2, and objective folks talk about Blessing 2 tuning like it’s blessing from heaven, perhaps beside the treble region. If the technical performance is good, I have no doubt why our friend thinks so highly of these IEMs.


 Now this will be a contradiction, but I absolutely hated the Blessing 2. You can read my review on it, I did it when I was still a beginner. The bass was very dry and sounded incomplete. Lasya definitely does not sound like that.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The 1MORE Sonoflow headphone is what we're looking at today on Headfonia. The Sonoflow is selling for only $80 USD and for that price it's very hard to beat. 

https://www.headfonia.com/1more-sonoflow-review/


----------



## Jmop

Ace Bee said:


> Man, if you were in India, I would have immediately shipped my Lasya to you so that you can listen yourself and confirm whether your visual analysis matches with your listening experience. About that dipped 5khz, I have found out that somewhat controls the uncomfortable sibilance on male and female vocals. Never experienced any negative effect of that on the treble.


Haha I appreciate the thought! I agree 5k needs to start dipping but you don’t want 4k to be strong either cuz that’s where treble starts in my experience. You want realistic vocals? Start declining the upper mid peak around 3k or if I were to nitpick, right before it, otherwise you’ll get a sense of digitization.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Ace Bee said:


> Ah hahaha, my bad, I genuinely misunderstood there. Sorry for that, and yeah I can see how I acted highly defensively and in a somewhat over-the-top manner...kinda looks like I lost my cool. I apologise for that, I just got overly passionate. I generally prefer to keep my emotions in check and try to be as honest as possible without sounding offensive  . Same I try to do for reviewing also, unless something captures my heart too much.
> 
> 
> Man, if you were in India, I would have immediately shipped my Lasya to you so that you can listen yourself and confirm whether your visual analysis matches with your listening experience. About that dipped 5khz, I have found out that somewhat controls the uncomfortable sibilance in male and female vocals. Never experienced any negative effect of that on the treble.
> ...



No worries. Like I said, I could have worded my post better. As far as letting passions get carried away, it happens to all of us. It's part of the human condition I'm afraid. As they say, "no harm, no foul." If I get a chance to try these or catch them on sale I'm gonna have to give them a run now that you have my curiosity going.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 13, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> To be fair, that bass tuning is no different from Blessing 2, and objective folks talk about Blessing 2 tuning like it’s blessing from heaven, perhaps beside the treble region. If the technical performance is good, I have no doubt why our friend thinks so highly of these IEMs.


Have you seen those dB loudness/pain threshold graphs? It’s like audio companies are trying to compensate frequency responses using that as a reference, but they don’t understand that that would equal a perceived flat response meaning every sound would be equal in volume. Yeah, that’s not how music works lol.


----------



## Redcarmoose

r31ya said:


> i just unbox KZ PR1 Pro who supposedly retail at $80.
> and its uuh... its tiny and very sparse. the iem, 1 slightly better cable, and 3 set of foam eartips.
> 
> no case or silicon eartips.
> ...


Ya....I don’t know if you read my KZ PR1 review, but I wasn’t impressed by it. To the point that I’m not even curious about the PRO Edition. $80 is a serious amount of money! The S12 PRO is really to me a complete kit, I actually like the tips that come with it. 

But I truly hope you find the KZ PR1 PRO sound enjoyable! Cheers!


----------



## Leonarfd

Redcarmoose said:


> Ya....I don’t know if you read my KZ PR1 review, but I wasn’t impressed by it. To the point that I’m not even curious about the PRO Edition. $80 is a serious amount of money! The S12 PRO is really to me a complete kit, I actually like the tips that come with it.
> 
> But I truly hope you find the KZ PR1 PRO sound enjoyable! Cheers!


With the discount, me included we got the Pro for 40$ Included shipping. Still they have been very slow at sending it out for shipping. If I'm lucky it's here in a week. Never know with customs when it arrives.

Hope it is better than the original, or it will be a gift for the nephew 😉


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> With the discount, me included we got the Pro for 40$ Included shipping. Still they have been very slow at sending it out for shipping. If I'm lucky it's here in a week. Never know with customs when it arrives.
> 
> Hope it is better than the original, or it will be a gift for the nephew 😉


I hope so too, where the original wasn’t awful, but most all planar IEMs I have....... all of them, had better separation than the KZ PR1? That’s a great price, and they are build well I hear, he probably will enjoy them no matter what, especially if he hasn’t heard better! Cheers!


----------



## Jmop

Cadenza and Gimlet are really just chillin out in the open with no ear to call a friend. I give up too easily maybe but Cadenza’s bass bleed is a lost cause.. You did good kid, you did good.


----------



## MVVp (Dec 13, 2022)

My first night with the KZ PR1 Pro was encouraging. It sounds balanced and precise, a bit less warm than the Tri I3 Pro. The fit is okay.
I agree about KZ's packaging, which is increasingly poor compared to others. How about offering a modular cable or at least an option to choose a balanced cable when ordering? A faux leather case like the one included with the Tri would no go amiss either.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Ya....I don’t know if you read my KZ PR1 review, but I wasn’t impressed by it. To the point that I’m not even curious about the PRO Edition. $80 is a serious amount of money! The S12 PRO is really to me a complete kit, I actually like the tips that come with it.
> 
> But I truly hope you find the KZ PR1 PRO sound enjoyable! Cheers!


Really glad to hear that, I dodged that hype train!


----------



## Carpet

MVVp said:


> My first night with the KZ PR1 Pro was encouraging. It sounds balanced and precise, a bit less warm than the Tri I3 Pro. The fit is okay.
> I agree about KZ's packaging, which is increasingly poor compared to others. How about offering a modular cable or at least an option to choose a balanced cable when ordering? A faux leather case like the one included with the Tri would no go amiss either.


If they did that the price would be closer to the TRI as well!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> Really glad to hear that, I dodged that hype train!


I don’t know what the deal was? Rarely am I at odds with a set of technicalities that way?


----------



## Leonarfd

I have been holding my cash in the planar war of new IEMs, see if a new driver will arrive. The KZ is a good start meanwhile.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Leonarfd said:


> I have been holding my cash in the planar war of new IEMs, see if a new driver will arrive. The KZ is a good start meanwhile.


How did the SA6 work out? Is it a pretty one?


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> I have been holding my cash in the planar war of new IEMs, see if a new driver will arrive. The KZ is a good start meanwhile.


As more come out, existing planars will have there price drop to move stock. That's also a win!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> As more come out, existing planars will have there price drop to move stock. That's also a win!


Still the old (like 7 months old) planar IEMs are sentimental!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> How did the SA6 work out? Is it a pretty one?


You have SA6 right? How does it compare against current landscape? I’m thinking about adding SA6 to my rotation


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Still the old (like 7 months old) planar IEMs are sentimental!


And the current planar releases will be seven months old in the 2023 Summer Sale. Then maybe I can look at a Hooke X, Talos or S12pro for half price!


----------



## Leonarfd

Redcarmoose said:


> How did the SA6 work out? Is it a pretty one?


Getting it this weekend😉 will post some pictures


----------



## Redcarmoose

Leonarfd said:


> Getting it this weekend😉 will post some pictures


So cool!


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 13, 2022)

Carpet said:


> If they did that the price would be closer to the TRI as well!


KZ does the hardware that matter so competitive priced, its somewhat forgivable

And actually, buying separate can provide superior quality for the price. Most of the "bundles" could be better, especially the ~$50 to ~$100. I think what ThieAudio does for Legacy 2 should be the standard in that range


----------



## r31ya (Dec 13, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> KZ does the hardware that matter so competitive priced, its somewhat forgivable
> 
> And actually, buying separate can provide superior quality for the price. Most of the "bundles" could be better, especially the ~$50 to ~$100. I think what ThieAudio does for Legacy 2 should be the standard in that range


same with this PR1 Pro, they definitely done the hardware right.
they are started to get the general tuning "right" with PR1 Pro but due to the flurry of releases, its the fine-tuning aspect that they lack of.
its still a bit harsh. the treble its not quite piercing like pre-burn it aria but its a bit tiring to listen to thanks to my relatively low tolerances

PR1 Pro is objectively great for the discount price ($40) and most possibly pretty competitive at its og price ($70~$80), but yeah.
it doesn't quite captivate me in the way OG Aria did with its lush vocals, or when i mildly modded it to woke up the bass.
i still getting used to this PR1 Pro as its not exactly inline with my daily driver Aria tuning.

i sincerely hope KZ to be willing to spend time to do some fine tuning instead of doing flurry of releases with its Fun-V and mild update on technical aspect.
i read several review that note CXS might have the best driver on its class but scored lowest when its SQ ranked due to its lack of fine tuning compared to Wan'er, 7hz Zero, or Cadenza.


----------



## Redcarmoose

This was posted 90 seconds ago on FB.


----------



## Tzennn

Redcarmoose said:


> This was posted 90 seconds ago on FB.


I thought i can actually click to see more   what model is that?


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 13, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> *New ISN H2, C2 and S2 performance cables............pick your modular plug!*
> 
> _*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-c2.html*_
> _*https://penonaudio.com/isn-audio-s2.html*_
> ...


I bought the H2 cable today with 20 off the 79.00 coupon.   Penon has been reliable for me.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> same with this PR1 Pro, they definitely done the hardware right.
> they are started to get the general tuning "right" with PR1 Pro but due to the flurry of releases, its the fine-tuning aspect that they lack of.
> its still a bit harsh. the treble its not quite piercing like pre-burn it aria but its a bit tiring to listen to thats to my relatively low tolerances
> 
> ...


I just agree with @PhonoPhi in that KZ issue: maybe they dont excel tuning to not disrupt the market lmao


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> You have SA6 right? How does it compare against current landscape? I’m thinking about adding SA6 to my rotation


You may or may not like it. It’s a downbeat IEM. Some may feel upper mid is not engaging enough, especially vocal-neutral oriented (harman) lover. 

SA6 works out for instrumental musicians, instrumental lover. Not vocalist.  You won’t have “vocal” in your head, type engagements from SA6. So I’d consider it inoffensive.  But at least it’s more engaging than like tea&AFUL P5 type monitor-neutral flat (No Diffusion Field flat).

Some may find that curve(Anole VX) one and the only, and if you like it, the end of that pursuit will be landed at VX. If that is not engaging enough, but you still like the approach, maybe that Aur Audio Neon Pro is a little U-energized version, so does See Audio Bravery.


----------



## HPLovecraft




----------



## Tzennn (Dec 13, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> I just agree with @PhonoPhi in that KZ issue: maybe they dont excel tuning to not disrupt the market lmao


Funny that this ancient iem from audio technica ckr30is



With an almost 10mm DD cost around 5$ used and i find it much better tuning and even better tech than every kz that i have try, the only 2 that come close is DQ6 and ZAX, i know that my library is vocal based, but it doesn't mean that even instrument sound like it coming from a radio. Yeah also the audio technica one sound resemble to this (updated)



And it actually sound sooo much better
V shape doesn't mean it have to bad, come on kz
Edit: oh sorry i forgot about CRA, it sound good but i find it a little too hot in 9khz so ...


----------



## zachmal

lushmelody said:


> I just agree with @PhonoPhi in that KZ issue: maybe they dont excel tuning to not disrupt the market lmao



over at the Knowledge Zenith (KZ) topic, there's an EQ kindly provided by bhazard:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-17284397

it takes off the coldness from the PR1 Pro, a bit off the treble and adds some warmth

in lots of tracks it's just subtle but the most common change is that the highs are tamed a bit and the feeling of coldness is gone


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 13, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Truthear HEXA (technical & musical balancedl)
> Tangzu Wu Zetian (musical)
> ER4XR (technical)
> 
> ...


I applied acoustic base filter to N5005, and  noticed Crin had all filter set up recorded in his db(great job!) .

Maybe N5005 is closest you can get to the $2k U12t. Knowing that U12t got diffusing apex system that makes a wide diffusing field, so it won’t sound the same. But at least a good hint for bass floor, mid and upper style




Reference filter



Bass filter


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> I applied acoustic base filter to N5005, and  noticed Crin had all filter set up recorded in his db(great job!) .
> 
> Maybe N5005 is closest you can get to the $2k U12t. Knowing that U12t got diffusing apex system that makes a wide diffusing field, so it won’t sound the same. But at least a good hint for bass floor, mid and upper style
> 
> ...


Hmmm ???? My refrence (desire tuning) is actually really really close to u12t bass and mid, with n5005 treble, i never knew i would meet one of those endgame this soon!


----------



## lushmelody

zachmal said:


> over at the Knowledge Zenith (KZ) topic, there's an EQ kindly provided by bhazard:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-17284397
> 
> ...


EQing is great. Its the deal with KZ. You get a quality transducer and if you do a bit of adjustment it can be even more value for money. Some are concerned about SQ and distortion, though. A reasonable purism, but prepare your wallet. It can be an endless pursuit for the "perfect" stock product, especially if you are a budget audiophile


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Hmmm ???? My refrence (desire tuning) is actually really really close to u12t bass and mid, with n5005 treble, i never knew i would meet one of those endgame this soon!


Yea get u12t in the future then👍


----------



## lgcubana

Redcarmoose said:


> This was posted 90 seconds ago on FB.


Letshuoer is seriously “thirsty”. First a collaboration with Zeos, now Crinacle’s editor, Gizaudio


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 13, 2022)

lgcubana said:


> Letshuoer is seriously “thirsty”. First a collaboration with Zeos, now Crinacle’s editor, Gizaudio


In Japan, we call it “Collab. sl*t”🤔

Note to IEM brand manager.

My old job was a publisher of online games. Of which we also had to make collaborations with other established IP contents.

My dime: Don’t overdo collaborations. It equates to making a declaration that “ my brand is worthless, so I had to knee down to the other brands”

Overdosing collaboration will Amortize/ degrade your brand value.


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> In Japan, we call it “Collab. sl*t”🤔
> 
> Note to IEM brand manager.
> 
> ...


Well, the only reason I found that 60 seconds after being released was because I was listening to the S12PRO, I’m slightly late to the party, but they are truly great, I see how and why they are renowned. In fact maybe Letshuoer doesn’t even need collaborative efforts?


----------



## o0genesis0o

lgcubana said:


> Letshuoer is seriously “thirsty”. First a collaboration with Zeos, now Crinacle’s editor, Gizaudio



Crinacle’s editor? For real?

Anyhow, good for Timmy. I guess we will see another subbassy set.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I don’t know? Maybe a new model, it doesn’t say much? 


Tzennn said:


> I thought i can actually click to see more   what model is that?


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> I applied acoustic base filter to N5005, and  noticed Crin had all filter set up recorded in his db(great job!) .
> 
> Maybe N5005 is closest you can get to the $2k U12t. Knowing that U12t got diffusing apex system that makes a wide diffusing field, so it won’t sound the same. But at least a good hint for bass floor, mid and upper style
> 
> ...


You forgot an important element: the insane 15k boost of TIA drivers. I don’t think U12t is that interesting without that artificial air (and the treble resolution to pull off that boost)


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may or may not like it. It’s a downbeat IEM. Some may feel upper mid is not engaging enough, especially vocal-neutral oriented (harman) lover.
> 
> SA6 works out for instrumental musicians, instrumental lover. Not vocalist.  You won’t have “vocal” in your head, type engagements from SA6. So I’d consider it inoffensive.  But at least it’s more engaging than like tea&AFUL P5 type monitor-neutral flat (No Diffusion Field flat).
> 
> Some may find that curve(Anole VX) one and the only, and if you like it, the end of that pursuit will be landed at VX. If that is not engaging enough, but you still like the approach, maybe that Aur Audio Neon Pro is a little U-energized version, so does See Audio Bravery.



I tolerate but don’t like vocal in my head (one of my major complaint about JD7). I did audition SA6 a long time ago and remember it to be correct but mild. Tech was not a clear step up from the likes of Blessing 2, and the soundstage was not impressive. I have a gift card at my local hifi store and looking for something worthwhile without spending kilobuck.


----------



## nraymond

o0genesis0o said:


> Crinacle’s editor? For real?
> 
> Anyhow, good for Timmy. I guess we will see another subbassy set.


He has his own website:

https://www.gizaudio.com/


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Crinacle’s editor? For real?
> 
> Anyhow, good for Timmy. I guess we will see another subbassy set.


My bet is mid-centric, they already have Z12 from Zeos for bass boosted colab!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> My bet is mid-centric, they already have Z12 from Zeos for bass boosted colab!


That reminds me, they already have the Kinda Lava with HBB right? Or Kinda Lava is another company?

Anyhow, it’s must be cool when your tuning vision becomes a real product, and you are paid for it. I bet audio geeks like @AmericanSpirit can do a good job tuning one as well. The only problem is getting the necessary clout for that collab to happen.


----------



## szore

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i thankfully work from home now, so the days of having my gear stolen by fellow employees are gone. I rarely brought my expensive gear to work anyways. Never had a player stolen, but a couple IEM's yeah.


Dam...where do you work?


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Carpet said:


> My bet is mid-centric, they already have Z12 from Zeos for bass boosted colab!


All of these reviewers listen to the same music and like the same tuning. Expecting a Crin-like tuned set.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Hi,

Is anyone familiar with HUM? https://www.hum.hk

All the info I am able to find is that they've been around for 10+ years and have a bit of a cult following in Japan and Hong Kong.

They're a bit like Hidition and their Viento in the sense that they're still getting orders for their IEM, the Pristine that's been around for just as long.

Frankly, outside of Warbler, I'm not familiar with many brands that follow a less is more approach with their products. 

It's a niche that needs to be filled in the ROW market outside of where they are based.

Thanks for your insight and impressions!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> I tolerate but don’t like vocal in my head (one of my major complaint about JD7). I did audition SA6 a long time ago and remember it to be correct but mild. Tech was not a clear step up from the likes of Blessing 2, and the soundstage was not impressive. I have a gift card at my local hifi store and looking for something worthwhile without spending kilobuck.


Your memory must be very accurate, If I would compare SA6 and Blessing2 that’s the one paragraph walk-thru.  

SA6 isn’t standing out with any “wow” but at the same time, it handles most of the songs effortlessly. Less likelihood of bad sound reproductions. 

One thing that stands out on SA6, is vented Sonion 38 AcuPass BA, of which it’s very dynamic-like sounding if you matched with the ear tips that handles your inner ear canal resonance point pretty well. So BA-bass feeling will be less evident.


----------



## zachmal

lushmelody said:


> EQing is great. Its the deal with KZ. You get a quality transducer and if you do a bit of adjustment it can be even more value for money. Some are concerned about SQ and distortion, though. A reasonable purism, but prepare your wallet. It can be an endless pursuit for the "perfect" stock product, especially if you are a budget audiophile


that's a rabbit hole I haven't dipped my toes into much yet 

is there much distortion from EQ ?

I read about clipping and other things - but I only experienced it with e.g. adding too much bass and the IEM unable to handle it, then there was blunt, distorted output


----------



## lgcubana

o0genesis0o said:


> Crinacle’s editor? For real?
> 
> Anyhow, good for Timmy. I guess we will see another subbassy set.


At 1 minute mark, Crinacle references wanting to meet his video editor, Timmy


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> That reminds me, they already have the Kinda Lava with HBB right? Or Kinda Lava is another company?
> 
> Anyhow, it’s must be cool when your tuning vision becomes a real product, and you are paid for it. I bet audio geeks like @AmericanSpirit can do a good job tuning one as well. The only problem is getting the necessary clout for that collab to happen.


Haha thanks for the praise!🙏  But I don’t even have those measurements equipment.  I’d stay within my realms of geek reviewer.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 13, 2022)

zachmal said:


> that's a rabbit hole I haven't dipped my toes into much yet
> 
> is there much distortion from EQ ?
> 
> I read about clipping and other things - but I only experienced it with e.g. adding too much bass and the IEM unable to handle it, then there was blunt, distorted output


IMHO, there can be slight reduction in resolution, like the fine details can be smeared together. I notice this with my AP80 Pro X by turning on the EQ without doing anything. I even turned the volume louder with the EQ mode to be sure that I did not hear “louder is better”. I don’t think it’s the transducers problem. It’s more about the EQ implementation and the source itself.

Does it matter? Well, if you have nothing else, then go for EQ, sharpness thanks to 5k boost can cover up the loss in fine details. If the source is a bit bland, you can add some fine bass boost and air boost. It’s not the same as listening from a better source, but in some case, such a crunch is good enough.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

lgcubana said:


> At 1 minute mark, Crinacle references wanting to meet his video editor, Timmy




TIMMY


----------



## Carpet

KokushiTsumo said:


> All of these reviewers listen to the same music and like the same tuning. Expecting a Crin-like tuned set.


If they all like the same tuning then why do they have different preference curves on squig? If two reviews both call an IEM out for being too dark, that doesn't tell you what their threshold was for making that call. There is also a lot of variation in degrees of objectivity in assessing gear that falls outside of their personal preferences too.

Of course if you're right, I look forward to seeing Crin and HBB producing a joint colab set!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 13, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> You forgot an important element: the insane 15k boost of TIA drivers. I don’t think U12t is that interesting without that artificial air (and the treble resolution to pull off that boost)


Touche! Same situation for Variations vs HEXA.  Hopefully I could finish up my car mortgage and have some serious financial effort to get U12t someday.


Sebastien Chiu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with HUM? https://www.hum.hk
> 
> ...


Looked up HUM in Japanese source, it looks like they make that 2BA Pristine for ¥187k JPY = around $1,400 USD at today’s spot rate.  Hmm it’s nice looking full resin like Moondrop’s A8. Price is very high-end.

Here is the review I found in Japanese.
Google translated to Eng.

Interesting part is that’s 2BA with a capacitor. The first IEM with a capacitor came up to my mind is Softears RS10.


----------



## KokushiTsumo

Carpet said:


> If they all like the same tuning then why do they have different preference curves on squig? If two reviews both call an IEM out for being too dark, that doesn't tell you what their threshold was for making that call. There is also a lot of variation in degrees of objectivity in assessing gear that falls outside of their personal preferences too.
> 
> Of course if you're right, I look forward to seeing Crin and HBB producing a joint colab set!


I am a bit cynical at this point!


----------



## o0genesis0o

KokushiTsumo said:


> I am a bit cynical at this point!


Dunu SA6 ultra was interesting. I guess it’s not always same same.

Letshuoer should collab with ShortBus one day. The guy modded S12 to “end game”.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

AmericanSpirit said:


> Touche! Same situation for Variations vs HEXA.  Hopefully I could finish up my car mortgage and have some serious financial effort to get U12t someday.
> 
> Looked up HUM in Japanese source, it looks like they make that 2BA Pristine for ¥187k JPY = around $1,400 USD at today’s spot rate.  Hmm it’s nice looking full resin like Moondrop’s A8. Price is very high-end.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I appreciate this and will check the review out!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 13, 2022)

Review of Random Ear tip I come across on Aliexpress.

[BAD NEWS: It’s fragile. Take risk when ripping off. Sound out of this IS good, but it’s fragile.]

▶︎Latest generation of Soft and Clear silicon
▶︎Extra wide bore (same with TRI Clarion)
▶︎Has acoustic horn diffuser outward

It was faked as “AZLA Zelastec Crytal” back when I ordered, and now renamed to generic ones.

Before





After




▶︎Surprisingly, It has better quality silicone than the authentic “Xelastec Crystal”.  It’s same silicone used for Softears UC and SpinFit W1 series. I’m a sucker for this latest gen silicone; it sticks well and has good resonance.

Top: W1(S), bottom: Fake Xelastec Crystal (M)







Fake Xelastec (M) | TRI Clarion (M)
SpinFit W1 (M) | Moondrop SpringTip (M)
SpinFit CP360 (M) |



Spring Tip’s bore is actually pretty wide, only the end point is narrowed

Sound:
▶︎ As you can expect from horn shape wide bore, it opens up internal echo of sound, as a result, you will have less acoustic interference out of nozzle output.

▶︎Opens up clarity, Imaging, lowers bass floor
▶︎Still retain sub-bass kick, even with “diffusing bass”. It’s unique, I have not experienced this before. Spiral Dots uses different material and will lose sub-bass resonance in an exchange of diffusion field.
▶︎One difference you can expect from fake xelastec crystal compared to TRI Clarion is mainly the sub-bass transient response—This latest soft / clear silicone handles sub-bass resonance very well, you will have very nice and less distorted sub-bass.

Application examples:
DUNU SA6:
▶︎One of the best BA-bass driver equipped SA6 will benefit from this tip. I was using Softears UC, to have a proper sub-bass timbre, as well as clear treble, and this fake tip does that job better than UC.

Softears RSV:
▶︎Another Dynamic like sounding BA driver equipped IEM. I was using Softears UC (M) as it’s Softears x Softears, it couldn’t go wrong. Now this fake tip due to the wide open bore with nicely curved diffuser, handles a perfect output delivery, even better.   In general, speaking of Wide Bore x Diffuser type Ear tips like Spiral Dots, it opens up the spaces in sound staging in an exchange of bass floor reduction, you loose the sub-bass resonance. But this clear soft silicone handles sub-bass resonance pretty well even with that wide bore x diffuser structure, this, is very unique and worth a try if you haven’t.

HEXA: I was using SpinFit W1, same silicone material with this fake tip, due to unique resonance matching for HEXA’s LCP and W1’s internal echo chamber. This fake tip will tune HEXA to more natural sounding IEM, vocal-neutral with almost zero colorations in any spectrum. Still retaining what LCP has to offer.

Mangird Tea:
Tea’s dynamic driver is a bit slow in response. With an ordinary hard silicone tips It has very sloppy transients. It resonates well with Clear soft silicone. This tip will improve bass DD’s technicalities while retaining clear mid.

See Audio Bravery: It somehow will emphasize the Bravery’s treble a bit above the level of Grainy in my case. TRI’s Clarion maybe a better match. YMMV.

UM MEST MKII:
Bad match. Bone Conduction driver of MEST needs a close contact of IEM’s housing shells to immediate with canal walls, this type of Nose-extension type (SpinFit, Azla Xelastec Crystal) will create space between shells and the canal wall (i.e. helps general fit issues), not for the case of MEST.  Bone condition driver of MEST is to create the “quasi-reality” reverb that you experience in the real world. Which generally only around-ear headphones could simulate with pinna stimulation. This tip may not match with any bone conduction driver equipped IEMs.

Thieaudio Monarch:
Same situtwith Tea, average sloppy dynamic bass unit generally has a rough  impulse response and this Fake tip will improve that weakness.

Now I’m more comfortable with Cello suites and Heifetz ; Bass range technicalities are crucial for string music IMO




here is the link if anyone interested: I’m not affiliated with this seller by any means, it’s just my hobby stuff.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqw93GO


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Review of Random Ear tip I come across on Aliexpress.
> 
> ▶︎Latest generation of Soft and Clear silicon
> ▶︎Extra wide bore (same with TRI Clarion)
> ...


Do you have a blog or a website? You should have a blog or a website. The things that you post here regularly could be good content if you don't let them disappear in the black hole of Internet (of the depth of this thread).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Do you have a blog or a website? You should have a blog or a website. The things that you post here regularly could be good content if you don't let them disappear in the black hole of Internet (of the depth of this thread).


I used to have in Japanese blog, it was one of the go-to place for IEMs back then, when you hit Sennheiser IEM review, my blog was on the top hit of googles.  
Maybe I can start the blog again. Thanks man.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

Humbly waiting for the Pandamon and TRN XuanWu to complete the planar wars showdown........2022.





*Links:*
*tps://www.linsoul.com/products/raptgo-hook-x*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/tinhifi-p1-max*

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/featured-home/products/tangzu-wu-zetian?variant=43301859557593*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/kinera-gumiho?variant=43354548273369*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/kinera-pandamon*

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-xuanwu?variant=43599069085913*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/kz-pr1?variant=43415897506009*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/7hz-x-crinacle-salnotes-dioko*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/moondrop-stellaris*

*https://www.linsoul.com/products/letshuoer-s12-pro*


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


>


Jedi Master of Planars! 😳


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> Jedi Master of Planars! 😳


Everyone will agree the top three are the HOOK-X, The Wu and the S12 PRO, so only the two not arrived (Pandamon and TRN XuanWu) will hold some mystery, but still the contest in pretty much over before it starts.......IMHO.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> Everyone will agree the top three are the HOOK-X, The Wu and the S12 PRO, so only the two not arrived (Pandamon and TRN XuanWu) will hold some mystery, but still the contest in pretty much over before it starts.......IMHO.


Hope you make a one-pager of cross comparison of Planars for the sake of humanity 👀


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> Humbly waiting for the Pandamon and TRN XuanWu to complete the planar wars showdown........2022.


Where’s the jewelry box?


----------



## Jmop (Dec 13, 2022)

This just in..




And yet another nice clamshell case in this packaging, love to see it with these cheaper IEMs.


----------



## Jmop

KiiBOOM is now my last incoming IEM and I had ordered it first lol


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Your memory must be very accurate, If I would compare SA6 and Blessing2 that’s the one paragraph walk-thru.
> 
> SA6 isn’t standing out with any “wow” but at the same time, it handles most of the songs effortlessly. Less likelihood of bad sound reproductions.
> 
> One thing that stands out on SA6, is vented Sonion 38 AcuPass BA, of which it’s very dynamic-like sounding if you matched with the ear tips that handles your inner ear canal resonance point pretty well. So BA-bass feeling will be less evident.


Did you tell me about little known Japanese iem for close to 500.  And suggest b stock?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> KiiBOOM is now my last incoming IEM and I had ordered it first lol


The Allure?


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> The Allure?


I’m hoping she’s “the one.”


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Where’s the jewelry box?


When I was putting these together (to photograph) I had to go through a couple boxes, then I found again my favorite pair of wide-bore tips.........that I thought I lost...........irreplaceable tips......which I am more concerned with than anything. I had looked and looked for them.............with such despair, but now I'm never letting them get out of my sight. I thought for sure the wind blew them away on a photo shoot! I have no idea where these tips came from...........when lost.........I kept telling my self that someday they can be replaced..........I mean they work on every IEM.


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> Everyone will agree the top three are the HOOK-X, The Wu and the S12 PRO, so only the two not arrived (Pandamon and TRN XuanWu) will hold some mystery, but still the contest in pretty much over before it starts.......IMHO.



Haven't tried the Wu yet, but i personally prefer the OG S12 to the S12 Pro, because of the added bite and sizzle on the treble, but i still agree that the S12 Pro is good and might suit general usage better than the S12. Oo.. And I'm currently rockin' the Hook X as daily driver, so definitely agree on that one 😁


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

chinmie said:


> Haven't tried the Wu yet, but i personally prefer the OG S12 to the S12 Pro, because of the added bite and sizzle on the treble, but i still agree that the S12 Pro is good and might suit general usage better than the S12. Oo.. And I'm currently rockin' the Hook X as daily driver, so definitely agree on that one 😁


I'm super late to the S12 PRO party. They were promised to me along time ago........but they never came? Now they are possibly sold-out with Linsoul? But I am very surprised by them. I hear the bite.........and I would maybe not want any extra........from the original? But the treble does create the illusion of increased detail........that many planar IEMs don't have up there. But what is surprising so far (to me) is the way they are deep with the soundstage......that and the bass orientation into the stage? I played one of my reference tracks last night and the bass resolution was surprising and maybe the best I have heard in this planar league? After hearing the S12 PRO...............I'm not sure how it relates to the Wu yet? I mean some hear the Wu as offering less "Planar tone" which is a departure in (realistic) replay that has to do with timbre. But I don't hear the off timbre in either the Wu or S12 PRO? Yet the kicker (for me) right now is the resolution of the S12 PRO............I had no idea that it would be so resolving? 

After going on and on reading interpretations of the HOOK-X, I read people calling the HOOK-X bass as detailed? Maybe it's my pair, but I don't hear the HOOK-X bass at all as detailed as the S12 PRO?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> KiiBOOM is now my last incoming IEM and I had ordered it first lol



My order is taking forever too.


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> My order is taking forever too.


Oh, you placed an order as well? No wonder the service is backed up!


----------



## chinmie

Redcarmoose said:


> I'm super late to the S12 PRO party. They were promised to me along time ago........but they never came? Now they are possibly sold-out with Linsoul? But I am very surprised by them. I hear the bite.........and I would maybe not want any extra........from the original? But the treble does create the illusion of increased detail........that many planar IEMs don't have up there. But what is surprising so far (to me) is the way they are deep with the soundstage......that and the bass orientation into the stage? I played one of my reference tracks last night and the bass resolution was surprising and maybe the best I have heard in this planar league? After hearing the S12 PRO...............I'm not sure how it relates to the Wu yet? I mean some hear the Wu as offering less "Planar tone" which is a departure in (realistic) replay that has to do with timbre. But I don't hear the off timbre in either the Wu or S12 PRO? Yet the kicker (for me) right now is the resolution of the S12 PRO............I had no idea that it would be so resolving?
> 
> After going on and on reading interpretations of the HOOK-X, I read people calling the HOOK-X bass as detailed? Maybe it's my pair, but I don't hear the HOOK-X bass at all as detailed as the S12 PRO?



The OG S12 is my most favourite planar IEM that I've tried as it matches my preference more than the others. The Hook X is a second favorite because it does a tuning that is not my preference, but doing it really really well... That's also the reason i picked the Hook X for my collection, as the S12 would overlap some IEMs that i already have and the Hook x would add something to my collection.

Depends on what the definition of "detailed bass" is for other people, but for me i would describe the  S12 bass has faster attack and decay, while the Hook X is deeper and woolly-er. Each has it's strength and uses depending on the song


----------



## Redcarmoose

Totally agree with your great understanding of the HOOK-X slower/woolly bass, in comparison to transient bass attack and decay of the S12/S12 PRO. The HOOK-X IS a unique experience and a lovely one regardless.............as the stage is very much different (in size) than the S12 PRO.


chinmie said:


> The OG S12 is my most favourite planar IEM that I've tried as it matches my preference more than the others. The Hook X is a second favorite because it does a tuning that is not my preference, but doing it really really well... That's also the reason i picked the Hook X for my collection, as the S12 would overlap some IEMs that i already have and the Hook x would add something to my collection.
> 
> Depends on what the definition of "detailed bass" is for other people, but for me i would describe the  S12 bass has faster attack and decay, while the Hook X is deeper and woolly-er. Each has it's strength and uses depending on the song


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

szore said:


> Dam...where do you work?


Back then? For AMEX. Now? For AAA.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 13, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Back then? For AMEX. Now? For AAA.


You work for the Japanese POP Supergroup AAA?!!?

https://avex.jp/en/aaa/

https://www.youtube.com/@AAA_official


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 13, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> My order is taking forever too.


So.............? you have ordered an Allure too?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You work for the Japanese POP Supergroup AAA?!!?
> 
> https://avex.jp/en/aaa/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@AAA_official



This would be awesome!!!! 😂🤘


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> So.............? you have ordered an Allure too?


Oh you are just the worst


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This would be awesome!!!! 😂🤘


I'm old. The only Japanese groups i'm familiar with are Loudness, EZO, and Pink Lady. lol Oh and Baby Metal! Yikes! lol


----------



## Jmop

Please tell me the Allure does not have choppy mid-upper treble..


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 13, 2022)

So I'm so close to announcing that the AKG N5005 is my end game IEM. Though I still have some listening to do, these are the first IEM's in awhile that offer the right amount of resolution, natural timber, detail retrieval, and soundstage. I went with the UE silicones as the go-to tips, and the sound just works for me across all my daps, and with the stock cable (I bought a silver/graphene afteermarket cable to replace the ones provided), but these are comfortable, you can wear them while sleeping, and provide a 3D imaging that I absolutely adore, while providing air and treble extension even with the bass filter. Bass is nice and punchy, though the mids are a little thin, but hey, that might be my only quibble. They didn't make me regret taking the IE800's off, but they did make me say NOPE to my other IEM's, so this is one huge indicator that I might have reached that endgame status (will I stop buying IEM's? Probably not, but for now, these will be hard to beat for my preferences!)? More thoughts forthcoming. Those of you who purchased the AKG N5005 for $200 from Harman? LUCKY YOU!!!! I have an xtra pair coming in due to that Harman goof up, I was thinking of selling off, but not so sure now?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Audio Ehhiku​Anyone familiar with this iem?


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I'm so close to announcing that the AKG N5005 is my end game IEM. Though I still have some listening to do, these are the first IEM's in awhile that offer the right amount of resolution, natural timber, detail retrieval, and soundstage. I went with the UE silicones as the go-to tips, and the sound just works for me across all my daps, and with the stock cable (I bought a silver/graphene afteermarket cable to replace the ones provided), but these are comfortable, you can wear them while sleeping, and provide a 3D imaging that I absolutely adore, while providing air and treble extension even with the bass filter. Bass is nice and punchy, though the mids are a little thin, but hey, that might be my only quibble. They didn't make me regret taking the IE800's off, but they did make me say NOPE to my other IEM's, so this is one huge indicator that I might have reached that endgame status (will I stop buying IEM's? Probably not, but for now, these will be hard to beat for my preferences!)? More thoughts forthcoming. Those of you who purchased the AKG N5005 for $200 from Harman? LUCKY YOU!!!! I have an xtra pair coming in due to that Harman goof up, I was thinking of selling off, but not so sure now?



Once again, it's cool to see the N5005s getting some love around here. They are definitely an under the radar, underrated IEM that just does so much right. I totally agree with your assessment. Congratulations on finding a good fit!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 13, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Did you tell me about little known Japanese iem for close to 500.  And suggest b stock?


Japanese IEM brands:
Sony :
hey they can make EV/PS5, and back-then US pentagon imported Sony’s PlayStation as a component of super-computer simply due to the cost-to-performance of SONY’s CPU in that gaming console. What electronics can’t they make? - IER M7 is close to $500, if secondhand. Probably the safest bet for Japanese IEM around that price range.

Audio Technica :
Their HQ is located near my Japanese house, Machida, Tokyo. You won’t believe Audio Technica makes auto-sushi-machine  under “AUTEC”.—Nah… I used to have their CK series, but it’s too V-shape tuned. Not competitive anymore.

Final Audio Design:
Well known for their single dynamic IEM. Many fans on headfi too. I only have their entry level IEMs. Of which I can tell they’ve got talent in Image Positioning. A properly engineered IEMs. — E500 ($19-ish) is my recommendation of “dead-flat” reference IEM to monitor any recording signature of IEMs. That E500 comes with premium Final-E ear tips which helps to tone down edgy-sharp-harsh sounding IEMs without using any form ear tips.


 Acostune:
Some musicians like it. But I’m not a huge single dynamic fan unless the pricing is somewhat making sense-level.

JVC (Japan Victor Company):
I used to love their FX series, now FXD1 is still highly regarded single dynamic from JVC.

Ocharaku:
I have little knowledge about this brand, it wasn’t there back then when I was seriously engaged in IEM market. They make wooden IEMs, of which it may pique some interest to few.

Kumitate Lab:
Mainly high-end CIEMs but they also offer 3BA CIEM for $400 (Corona), 4BA CIEM for $600 (Sirius)

Oriolus:
Famous for super high-end priced Trailli ($6.6k or sth) usually called “the birds”
They were not famous a decade ago, so it’s actually a new boutique shop with some good tuning. I haven’t tried any because the price is way too expensive. But you can find a good secondhand entry models (2BA+1) for as low as 180USD. It comes with PW Audio’s nice copper cable that alone is like $150 something, so I may try it someday.


Suyama Dental Lab (FitEar):
Famous for CIEM, a dentist started CIEM business simply they are specialists of private molding. My friend has MH series and per his impressions MH334 has very good midrange. Price of Suyama is very high-end.

====now it’s niche of niche=====

ALPEX:
Probably least known here. They have consumer level IEMs besides few collab IEM with Japanese Celebrities. Not sure about sound quality though. This model is a smash-hit for $15.

TAGO STUDIO:
Artist’s private brand. Has a single dynamic look wooden IEM going for $250 ish. Sound quality unverified.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> Audio Ehhiku​Anyone familiar with this iem?


You mean the Japanese brand that @Ace Bee recommended? I looked at the website. You can order a vast array of IEM's from that company.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 13, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You mean the Japanese brand that @Ace Bee recommended? I looked at the website. You can order a vast array of IEM's from that company.


Same company that makes like two iems a day, and made the classic Lokahi.

https://www.linsoul.com/products/audio-ehhiku


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Review of Random Ear tip I come across on Aliexpress.
> 
> [BAD NEWS: It’s fragile. Take risk when ripping off. Sound out of this IS good, but it’s fragile.]
> 
> ...



An absolutely magnificent piece you wrote, very apt for this discovery thread! And it's not just a discovery, a discovery with detailed follow-up impression as well! Loved it!



o0genesis0o said:


> Do you have a blog or a website? You should have a blog or a website. The things that you post here regularly could be good content if you don't let them disappear in the black hole of Internet (of the depth of this thread).


And as my friend said, you really should start documenting them in one single place. I sometimes do that on medium.com. Lets me write anything on anything...quite useful. Have to collect my other impression posts there as well, currently they are scattered in google doc.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> Did you tell me about little known Japanese iem for close to 500.  And suggest b stock?


That was me. 634EARS was the brand, the IEM was MIROAK-S


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Japanese IEM brands:
> Sony :
> hey they can make EV/PS5, and back-then US pentagon imported Sony’s PlayStation as a component of super-computer simply due to the cost-to-performance of SONY’s CPU in that gaming console. What electronics can’t they make? - IER M7 is close to $500, if secondhand. Probably the safest bet for Japanese IEM around that price range.
> 
> ...


Someone talked to me about 634ears from Japan I believe.  The iem was the MIROAK-S.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> That was me. 634EARS was the brand, the IEM was MIROAK-S


Sorry, I had a liver transplant in July and my memory is extremely long-term and I forget a lot of details, like names etc. al.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 14, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> That was me. 634EARS was the brand, the IEM was MIROAK-S


I have communicated with them and they do not have a B stock.  The contact recommended an iem called a LOAK TS, which they say is a more expensive model.  The usual price is 87000 yen, which is well over 700 USD or in that area.  I can get the B stock for about 350 plus about 30 plus for shipping.  They say this iem is more resolving and more technical than MIROAK S.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> Audio Ehhiku​Anyone familiar with this iem?


There's a review of these IEM's on the Linsoul site. 

https://www.linsoul.com/products/audio-ehhiku


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Oh, you placed an order as well? No wonder the service is backed up!



I mean, to be fair, it does take them a while to hew the IEMs out of the raw plastic, so I can see why it might take them so long to ship two whole sets over the course of a month and a half.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry, I had a liver transplant in July and my memory is extremely long-term and I forget a lot of details, like names etc. al.


No problem at all! Take care of your health, and focus on healing. The suggestions that you are getting, you can write them down somewhere, on an online notepad - MS OneNote, Google Keep, Google Docs, etc. which you can access anywhere at any time from any device.


Vonbuddy said:


> I have communicated with them and they do not have a B stock.  The contact recommended an iem called a LOAK TS, which they say is a more expensive model.  The usual price is 87000 yen, which is well over 700 USD or in that area.  I can get the B stock for about 350 plus about 30 plus for shipping.


Grab it. No question at all. I have LOAK-T(CL) and it is significantly better than MIROAK-S. LOAK-TS is of similar calibre as well. Grab it if you can trust my suggestion and is willing to take a gamble. You will not regret this one, because the newer 634EARS iems are always aiming to have a balance, there is no over-emphasis on anything.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm old. The only Japanese groups i'm familiar with are Loudness, EZO, and Pink Lady. lol Oh and Baby Metal! Yikes! lol



Pink Lady? You forgot about Jeff!


----------



## Vonbuddy

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> There's a review of these IEM's on the Linsoul site.
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/audio-ehhiku


I read the review and bought the comments, thus I bought it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> So.............? you have ordered an Allure too?



They must have dried up the plastic mine on the review copies and had to go prospecting for another before they could make a couple more sets.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> No problem at all! Take care of your health, and focus on healing. The suggestions that you are getting, you can write them down somewhere, on an online notepad - MS OneNote, Google Keep, Google Docs, etc. which you can access anywhere at any time from any device.
> 
> Grab it. No question at all. I have LOAK-T(CL) and it is significantly better than MIROAK-S. LOAK-TS is of similar calibre as well. Grab it if you can trust my suggestion and is willing to take a gamble. You will not regret this one, because the newer 634EARS iems are always aiming to have a balance, there is no over-emphasis on anything.


I didn't really know what Bstock referred to but they told me it involved almost invisible marks on metal and no damage to wood.  I haven't spent almost 400 on an iem since I bought the Sennheiser 600.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry, I had a liver transplant in July and my memory is extremely long-term and I forget a lot of details, like names etc. al.


Wow, take care mate.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> I didn't really know what Bstock referred to but they told me it involved almost invisible marks on metal and no damage to wood.  I haven't spent almost 400 on an iem since I bought the Sennheiser 600.


Yeah very light marks or finishing issues, nothing major, no major chips. But the sound is all that matters...to me. I have heard IE600, and it definitely was superior to LOAK-T(CL) from a technical pont of view - bigger stage, much better imaging, much better note definition, almost three dimensional presentation, much more airy...but also much more spicy in the upper mid that made the sound unnatural and unlistenable to me.  If you like the IE600 then you might not like LOAK-TS.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> Yeah very light marks or finishing issues, nothing major, no major chips. But the sound is all that matters...to me. I have heard IE600, and it definitely was superior to LOAK-T(CL) from a technical pont of view - bigger stage, much better imaging, much better note definition, almost three dimensional presentation, much more airy...but also much more spicy in the upper mid that made the sound unnatural and unlistenable to me.  If you like the IE600 then you might not like LOAK-TS.


I am open to the full range or types of iems.  Can tolerate just about everything.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I'm so close to announcing that the AKG N5005 is my end game IEM. Though I still have some listening to do, these are the first IEM's in awhile that offer the right amount of resolution, natural timber, detail retrieval, and soundstage. I went with the UE silicones as the go-to tips, and the sound just works for me across all my daps, and with the stock cable (I bought a silver/graphene afteermarket cable to replace the ones provided), but these are comfortable, you can wear them while sleeping, and provide a 3D imaging that I absolutely adore, while providing air and treble extension even with the bass filter. Bass is nice and punchy, though the mids are a little thin, but hey, that might be my only quibble. They didn't make me regret taking the IE800's off, but they did make me say NOPE to my other IEM's, so this is one huge indicator that I might have reached that endgame status (will I stop buying IEM's? Probably not, but for now, these will be hard to beat for my preferences!)? More thoughts forthcoming. Those of you who purchased the AKG N5005 for $200 from Harman? LUCKY YOU!!!! I have an xtra pair coming in due to that Harman goof up, I was thinking of selling off, but not so sure now?


Yea the balance of N5005 is very delicate. Not a random shot for sure. It has intentions with a good will. Harman to getting out of Harman-target is challenging and they’ve shown it.  The physical spec is great too, very low in distortions, cohesive.  Somehow AKG’s product reminds me they are still the behemoth of audio equipment even after the Samsung’s M&A. Now I have good recommendations if someone asked me “any good IEM around $300?” Before it was Dusk or B2 depending on their favorite genre, but now I can offer N5005. It’s $200 with premium flagship package, 4 “acoustic” filters which changes signature more than switches. And a BT-adapter, 2.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm SE. SpinFit mock-up, Sony mock-up ear tips. And proprietary carrying case with serial numbers on it, oh and no Waifu(I’m ok either way, but not gonna offer for someone with no interest in Japanese anime culture)


----------



## Jmop

I just wanna say thanks for all of you that continue to push info on new IEMs that are coming out, especially those single driver ones for me personally.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> I am open to the full range or types of iems.  Can tolerate just about everything.


In that case go for a B stock one if you feel confident enough. The B stock ones of mine have very minor and almost negligible cosmetic defect...I do not even mind them or see them now. LOAK-TS has a very matured and beautiful sound, with bigger and bolder notes than MIROAK-S.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> I just wanna say thanks for all of you that continue to push info on new IEMs that are coming out, especially those single driver ones for me personally.


Yea, as 1 participant, we have so much budget and time to attest this fast-paced market. It’s getting tougher and tougher, a mixture of good/medicore/omg why you did that? products.  Now we have twitter, but I’m old fashioned, still like thread type of info sharing. 

 It’s collective effort to trying to share what our own finding that may benefit for people with same interests/taste, even if the info is not so close to one’s taste it’s still something interesting, sometime funny (like TRN’s pure-gold $30k VX).


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Vonbuddy said:


> Sorry, I had a liver transplant in July and my memory is extremely long-term and I forget a lot of details, like names etc. al.



Hey bro, I know this is late, but I hope the road to feeling 100% is a smooth one for you!


----------



## Jmop

Lol at that gold IEM. Actually, I’d be interested in multi BA IEMs too, it’s just hybrids I’m not crazy about. The bass pressure from the DD combined with the BA sheen.. idk, but I do remember you guys mentioning a coherent sounding hybrid or two which I haven’t tried yet either.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Jmop said:


> Lol at that gold IEM. Actually, I’d be interested in multi BA IEMs too, it’s just hybrids I’m not crazy about. The bass pressure from the DD combined with the BA sheen.. idk, but I do remember you guys mentioning a coherent sounding hybrid or two which I haven’t tried yet either.



You want to try a coherent hybrid that won't break the bank try the TRI Meteors. Great dual driver hybrid (1BA+1DD) with a nice lush musicality to it and none of the coherency issues that tend to plague affordable hybrids. The Meteors are one of ny favorite affordable IEMs.


----------



## flu_fighter

Ace Bee said:


> No problem at all! Take care of your health, and focus on healing. The suggestions that you are getting, you can write them down somewhere, on an online notepad - MS OneNote, Google Keep, Google Docs, etc. which you can access anywhere at any time from any device.
> 
> Grab it. No question at all. I have LOAK-T(CL) and it is significantly better than MIROAK-S. LOAK-TS is of similar calibre as well. Grab it if you can trust my suggestion and is willing to take a gamble. You will not regret this one, because the newer 634EARS iems are always aiming to have a balance, there is no over-emphasis on anything.


@Vonbuddy, if you are in no hurry, you can always check back again next month to see what B-stocks are available. The 634ears 9iNe has also just been released today. looks pretty good.

Like Ace Bee, I started with the Sarn II, ended up with the Loak-T (CL) Purpleheart and then added the Miraok-S and Loak-TB to my collection


----------



## Jmop

JAnonymous5150 said:


> You want to try a coherent hybrid that won't break the bank try the TRI Meteors. Great dual driver hybrid (1BA+1DD) with a nice lush musicality to it and none of the coherency issues that tend to plague affordable hybrids. The Meteors are one of ny favorite affordable IEMs.


I appreciate the suggestion but the graph is a touch too far from my preference.


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> Crinacle’s editor? For real?
> 
> Anyhow, good for Timmy. I guess we will see another subbassy set.


I bet he going to make anole vx clone !


----------



## Barndoor

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I'm so close to announcing that the AKG N5005 is my end game IEM. Though I still have some listening to do, these are the first IEM's in awhile that offer the right amount of resolution, natural timber, detail retrieval, and soundstage. I went with the UE silicones as the go-to tips, and the sound just works for me across all my daps, and with the stock cable (I bought a silver/graphene afteermarket cable to replace the ones provided), but these are comfortable, you can wear them while sleeping, and provide a 3D imaging that I absolutely adore, while providing air and treble extension even with the bass filter. Bass is nice and punchy, though the mids are a little thin, but hey, that might be my only quibble. They didn't make me regret taking the IE800's off, but they did make me say NOPE to my other IEM's, so this is one huge indicator that I might have reached that endgame status (will I stop buying IEM's? Probably not, but for now, these will be hard to beat for my preferences!)? More thoughts forthcoming. Those of you who purchased the AKG N5005 for $200 from Harman? LUCKY YOU!!!! I have an xtra pair coming in due to that Harman goof up, I was thinking of selling off, but not so sure now?


Anyone know how to get N5005 shipped internationally? As far as I can see it doesn't ship to Australia from anywhere at the $199 price.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> I bet he going to make anole vx clone !


You mean SA6? (Joking, don’t black list me Dunu  )


----------



## o0genesis0o

Barndoor said:


> Anyone know how to get N5005 shipped internationally? As far as I can see it doesn't ship to Australia from anywhere at the $199 price.


No cheap N5005 for us Aussie, mate


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> In that case go for a B stock one if you feel confident enough. The B stock ones of mine have very minor and almost negligible cosmetic defect...I do not even mind them or see them now. LOAK-TS has a very matured and beautiful sound, with bigger and bolder notes than MIROAK-S.


I may play a little ELO on them to start.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Lol at that gold IEM. Actually, I’d be interested in multi BA IEMs too, it’s just hybrids I’m not crazy about. The bass pressure from the DD combined with the BA sheen.. idk, but I do remember you guys mentioning a coherent sounding hybrid or two which I haven’t tried yet either.


N5005


----------



## Vonbuddy

I am usually asleep but getting strong front with tornadoes coming through in about one hour here in Mississippi.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Vonbuddy said:


> I may play a little ELO on them to start.



Electric Light Orchestra? Great band!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JAnonymous5150 said:


> You want to try a coherent hybrid that won't break the bank try the TRI Meteors. Great dual driver hybrid (1BA+1DD) with a nice lush musicality to it and none of the coherency issues that tend to plague affordable hybrids. The Meteors are one of ny favorite affordable IEMs.


You know what's a really good hybrid that has good coherence that's a forgotten IEM? The Fidue A73s.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Vonbuddy said:


> I am usually asleep but getting strong front with tornadoes coming through in about one hour here in Mississippi.



Stay safe, man! I've only been around 1 tornado when I was on the road in Oklahoma and that crap was nuts!


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Lol at that gold IEM. Actually, I’d be interested in multi BA IEMs too, it’s just hybrids I’m not crazy about. The bass pressure from the DD combined with the BA sheen.. idk, but I do remember you guys mentioning a coherent sounding hybrid or two which I haven’t tried yet either.


+1 for the TRI Meteor

IKKO OH1 is also funnily enough called Meteor and another 1+1 worth looking at.

ECCI YST-02 is also a very good 1+1 hybrid, although balanced rather than V shaped.

Come to think of it the TRN TA1Max and CVJ CSA get a fair amount of ear time and they are both 1+1 too! I'm detecting a bit of a pattern here. Arrrgh, just remembered listening briefly to ZSN Pro. 1+1 hybrid does NOT guarantee good tuning! (thank you KZ?)


----------



## JAnonymous5150

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You know what's a really good hybrid that has good coherence that's a forgotten IEM? The Fidue A73s.



Never tried one, but I have heard that from  others. I think you're right about the N5005 as well. The reason I mentioned the Meteor is because, despite what the graph shows, it has a fairly mild v shape tuning with some lush mids and an overall musical and very non-fatiguing sound sig. The coherency between the DD and the BA is on point and you can pick them up pretty cheap.

I'll have to look for the A73s though. I'm always down to try more.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 14, 2022)

Carpet said:


> +1 for the TRI Meteor
> 
> IKKO OH1 is also funnily enough called Meteor and another 1+1 worth looking at.
> 
> ...



No it does not! I really disliked the ThieAudio Legacy 2, for example. That's a 1+1 that has some glaring coherency issues.


----------



## Jmop

Tried OH1, good response, but to me the bass was playing it’s own tune slightly off beat with the rest of the signature.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Good night folks.  It is a gem to be able to discuss common interests in music and how it can be best appreciated on small developments of genius.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow, Shozy’s Alien (gold) is finally out of stock, I thought I’d always have time to pick up another, mine is hitting 5-6 hours battery life. It’s nice to have on hand for the occasion of an IEM with lower sensitivity. Could be more resolving sure, but those who have heard it know that it’s spacious, bodied, textured sound is one of a kind.

Edit: I may be open to lending it out to those interested in trying it with some trade/sell feedback and are located in continental U.S. It’s been sitting around and it really has a sound worth sharing.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Please tell me the Allure does not have choppy mid-upper treble..


Smooth all over, in fact the tuning could be the very definition of smooth but away from boring, a carefully orchestrated walk.


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> Smooth all over, in fact the tuning could be the very definition of smooth but away from boring, a carefully orchestrated walk.


A carefully orchestrated walk, what a name for a jazz record.


----------



## Carpet

JAnonymous5150 said:


> No it does not! I really disliked the ThieAudio Legacy 2, for example. That's a 1+1 that has some glaring coherency issues.


I think this CVJ is another example of how bad 1+1 can get. Two reviewers acting from a duty to warn, rather than enthusiasm!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 14, 2022)

Jmop said:


> A carefully orchestrated walk, what a name for a jazz record.


Read Antdroid’s review if you don’t believe me! It’s the Elixir with a paint job, same cable too but covered differently! To my ears they are identical both IEM and cable.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> I think this CVJ is another example of how bad 1+1 can get. Two reviewers acting from a duty to warn, rather than enthusiasm!



Lol


----------



## o0genesis0o

It seems that Awful has sold out the first batch of performance 5. I just received email from Hifigo that the next batch is ready on 20/12. According to them, Aful measures, records, and burns in every pair of P5 before shipping. Strange practice, especially the recording and burning in   I am actually looking forward for these IEMs more than Hexa.


----------



## Jmop

Aful is such a funny name.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 14, 2022)

It seems Pai keeps a low profile around here? I should have a pair in my grubby hands in two weeks or maybe three weeks? They are like the DUNU SA6 in that they can be any color as a shade of purple or yellow!


https://penonaudio.com/paiaudio-pliisen727.html


Paiaudio PLIISEN727 6BA+1DD Hybrid 2pin 0.78mm HiFi In-Ear Earphones Audiophile IEMs
Specification
Brandaiaudio
Model: PLIISEN727
Driver: 4 mid frequency balanced armature & 2 high frequency balanced armature + 1 custom 10mm CNT diaphragms dynamic driver

Handmade, resin cavity
Impedance: 12Ω±5%
Sensitivity: 110±3dB
Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
Plug: 3.5mm straight plug
Cable Length: 1.3m
Connector: 2pin 0.78mm
Color: Yellow mixed / Purple mixed （The color or grain of each pair of earphones will not be exactly the same, because each stable wood was cutting from the whole piece of wood, especially the mixed colors.）
Package
Paiaudio PLIISEN727


----------



## r31ya

Dissection of cadenza, C2, Wan'er, Final E5000 by HiFri


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Carpet said:


> I think this CVJ is another example of how bad 1+1 can get. Two reviewers acting from a duty to warn, rather than enthusiasm!




Wow! In these times of overhyping everything, this isn't something you see every day. I've never come across these, but I'll definitely put them on my do not buy list.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> Read Antdroid’s review if you don’t believe me! It’s the Elixir with a paint job, same cable too but covered differently! To my ears they are identical both IEM and cable.


As far as I recall Allure is half the price of the Elixir too!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Must be a loss leader? Crazy? I think it may even look nicer? 


Carpet said:


> As far as I recall Allure is half the price of the Elixir too!


----------



## Carpet

Since We're on KiiBOOM IEMs

Paul Wasabii Review of KiiBOOM Evoke​


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Since We're on KiiBOOM IEMs
> 
> Paul Wasabii Review of KiiBOOM Evoke​



tl;dw: is it good?

But seriously, someone must be trolling these ChiFi company with naming. On one hand, we have Awful, on the other hand, we have kill BOOM.


----------



## gmdb

o0genesis0o said:


> tl;dw: is it good?
> 
> But seriously, someone must be trolling these ChiFi company with naming. On one hand, we have Awful, on the other hand, we have kill BOOM.


And 1Ting. We must not forget 1Ting.


----------



## Carpet

gmdb said:


> And 1Ting. We must not forget 1Ting.


I'm sure there was a 2ndTing we mustn't forget. But I'm not sure they've formed the company yet?  

(or what it was)


----------



## Jmop (Dec 14, 2022)

Shozy T1. Very small and comfortable but what a shallow fit, I had to keep checking that I had a seal and the slippery nozzle doesn’t help. I’m enjoying the bass and mids, warm with good timbre, but vocals hit a bit of sibilance. Something going on in the 4-5k region, it has a bit of that papery effect, not heavy enough to be fatiguing though at least not at zero hours lol.

Edit: Ok bass is kinda woolly, upper mids are separated but lower mids get lost a bit, treble extension might not be great.. Pretty much what you’d expect at the price.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> tl;dw: is it good?
> 
> But seriously, someone must be trolling these ChiFi company with naming. On one hand, we have Awful, on the other hand, we have kill BOOM.


It is soo good, it would be my imaginary collaboration! If I had one, that one would have my name on it. Why? Fit, build, price and sound profile! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiiboom-evoke-universal-iem.26224/reviews#review-29750


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> It is soo good, it would be my imaginary collaboration! If I had one, that one would have my name on it. Why? Fit, build, price and sound profile!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiiboom-evoke-universal-iem.26224/reviews#review-29750


Do you always use your Sony DAP for review or do you have other sources as well?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 14, 2022)

I will use the Sony WM1A which in mid-centric, the Sony WM1Z which is V tuned, the TA which is dark, and the Shanling UA3 which is kinda warm. But the Evoke somehow sounds great on everything?


o0genesis0o said:


> Do you always use your Sony DAP for review or do you have other sources as well?


At the end of the Evoke review I have a 3rd disclaimer about how the Evoke standardizes playback, and how the treble was still smooth yet detailed enough with the TA as my darkest source. The Evoke still showed the TA’s increased resolution and enhanced black background over DAPs.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> I will use the Sony WM1A which in mid-centric, the Sony WM1Z which is V tuned, the TA which is dark, and the Shanling UA3 which is kinda warm. But the Evoke somehow sounds great on everything?



Nah, it’s not about the Evoke. I am A/B my sources against the Shanling M6U and found that there is something about the way the Shanling DAP presents sound that makes IEMs sound nicer. If I only use M6U to review, I would undoubtedly have high opinion of many IEMs than if I use my other sources. Many of my complaints about flat soundstage can be traced back to the Fiio KA3  When I see your Sony TOTL DAP, I suddenly think how much that DAP contributes to your impressions.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 14, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Nah, it’s not about the Evoke. I am A/B my sources against the Shanling M6U and found that there is something about the way the Shanling DAP presents sound that makes IEMs sound nicer. If I only use M6U to review, I would undoubtedly have high opinion of many IEMs than if I use my other sources. Many of my complaints about flat soundstage can be traced back to the Fiio KA3  When I see your Sony TOTL DAP, I suddenly think how much that DAP contributes to your impressions.


People have criticized how the 1Z colors the sound, yet I’m so far past that as I can somehow hear good or bad still. But I use the 1Z/1A the most, then the TA as a reference to see if the IEMs get scaled-up, then the UA3 just for another source, plus at times the UA3 is the best, it’s strange.

But, it may be true the Sony DAPs color the sound, at this point though I could care less, I’m so used to them. Plus how can I have an issue with color when the two 1A/1Z are polar opposites?

But you may be (partially) right, how the 1Z makes trashy IEMs sing! But not totally?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> People have criticized how the 1Z colors the sound, yet I so far past that as I can somehow hear good or bad still. But I use the 1Z/1A the most, then the TA as a reference to see if the IEMs get scaled-up, then the UA3 just for another source, plus at times the UA3 is the best, it’s strange.
> 
> But, it may be true the Sony DAPs color the sound, at this point though I could care less, I’m so used to them. Plus how can I have an issue with color when the two are polar opposites?



Not colouring, just quality of sound in general. I think some underestimate the impact of sources on transducers, especially if the transducers are competent enough. I think I’ll need to test with more sources in future IEM reviews


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> Not colouring, just quality of sound in general. I think some underestimate the impact of sources on transducers, especially if the transducers are competent enough. I think I’ll need to test with more sources in future IEM reviews


Right, it's everything, everything the signal touches, the cable, the DAP...........everything affects the end sound. It's all small pieces of a watch-work or a puzzle. But I agree some DAPs have better soundstage, but it is all the things.......even transients are different per source. Size, texture, soundstage dimensions into the three sectors of how high, how wide, how deep. Then the tone generation of timbre, shapes of elements into itemization........the separation...........everything.


----------



## gmdb

JAnonymous5150 said:


> You want to try a coherent hybrid that won't break the bank try the TRI Meteors. Great dual driver hybrid (1BA+1DD) with a nice lush musicality to it and none of the coherency issues that tend to plague affordable hybrids. The Meteors are one of ny favorite affordable IEMs.


Have you had an opportunity to compare the TRI Meteors to TRI Starsea?  There is only US$20 difference in the price and sometimes that drops to as low as $10 difference   The Starsea has an extra BA and tuning switches.


----------



## Carpet

gmdb said:


> Have you had an opportunity to compare the TRI Meteors to TRI Starsea?  There is only US$20 difference in the price and sometimes that drops to as low as $10 difference   The Starsea has an extra BA and tuning switches.


I have both and the Starsea gets more use. Meteor has more bass which is better sometimes but Starsea is better with details. Meteor has no driver flex, whereas Starsea does. The tuning switches do have an effect but just tend to stay on one setting, similar effect and hassle as changing tips.


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> I have both and the Starsea gets more use. Meteor has more bass which is better sometimes but Starsea is better with details. Meteor has no driver flex, whereas Starsea does. The tuning switches do have an effect but just tend to stay on one setting, similar effect and hassle as changing tips.


Does Starsea cause pressure build up in your ears?


----------



## Jmop

I’ve actually never tried a Sony DAP, are there any low-mid tier ones that don’t hiss much? I recall reading that they are generally prone to it.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> I applied acoustic base filter to N5005, and  noticed Crin had all filter set up recorded in his db(great job!) .
> 
> Maybe N5005 is closest you can get to the $2k U12t. Knowing that U12t got diffusing apex system that makes a wide diffusing field, so it won’t sound the same. But at least a good hint for bass floor, mid and upper style
> 
> ...



The N5005 looks like a steal at $199 USD. Too bad they don't deliver out of USA.


Anyway, how is the timbral accuracy on the N5005? I am usually a bit wary of multi BA sets for their timbre for woodwinds and brasses.

TIA!




gmdb said:


> Have you had an opportunity to compare the TRI Meteors to TRI Starsea?  There is only US$20 difference in the price and sometimes that drops to as low as $10 difference   The Starsea has an extra BA and tuning switches.



They are night and day in terms of tuning.

Meteor is a warm U shaped set. Analoguish sounding, thick note weight, not very technical or analytical. Decent timbre and coherency, but below average in technicalities. A set to chill to and to relax to.

The TRI Starsea on the other hand, is very technical and has a thinner note weight, not as good timbral accuracy. The Starsea has excellent technicalities, and can be tuned to 4 different sound signatures due to tuning switches. So it is more versatile, as it can be tuned along a spectrum of V to U shaped to neutralish. The Starsea can be used for critical listening and even for audio work like stage monitoring.




Jmop said:


> I’ve actually never tried a Sony DAP, are there any low-mid tier ones that don’t hiss much? I recall reading that they are generally prone to it.



Yeah the A55 does have slight hiss on high sensitivity IEMs. But generally, once music starts playing, it is not apparent.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The N5005 looks like a steal at $199 USD. Too bad they don't deliver out of USA.
> 
> 
> Anyway, how is the timbral accuracy on the N5005? I am usually a bit wary of multi BA sets for their timbre for woodwinds and brasses.
> ...


Yikes, that’s bad, I guess you may need shipping forwarding service with like $30-40 additional charges.

For timbral accuracy, N5005 is not the same level of HEXA, the diffusion neutral tuning with nimble LCP, but fairly close. N5005 without those measurements, simply based on my perception, has a very good linear phase-matching. Especially the BA’s region.

N5005’s “AESTHETICA NEUE” approach is a gain spot compensating tuning, as you can find from U12t, Andromeda, it’s made to avoid peaks from 2.5kHz-3.5Khz where most of people would have pinna gain spots around that area. It also offsets 5khz-7khz to avoid being edgy, this may cost a little tonal consistency. “Timber-wise weird, but pleasant”. As if you are shaving edges of a rock to a round stone.

The gain compensating adjustments are only few decibels apart, just like u12t, so the timbral accuracy will retain 90% of its original shape while retaining “soft touch”.

This is another reason I could recommend N5005 as all rounder, becuase for those “spot-seeker” type which I call, like harman ones, if it miss ones HRTF peak spots, it will sound off-tuned. So taking a conservative approach avoiding those mis-match, some add a little dips around that area.

You can see precogvision is a follower of this approach. Also those if you missed my old post, out of nowhere, our beloved KZ!! have that tuned IEM. DQ6S x HBB. I have both DQ6 and DQ6S and quite surprised that KZ is actually capable of shaving out this. The drivers on DQ6S is a much as you can expect from budget range DD, it’s rough textured. But it’s a good tester to see if you like this approach. Also DQ6S matches with old-records, rough texture sometime helps as if you are viewing your old VHS 📼 video tape —trivia, it’s developed by that JVC—on your analog TV set, that monochrome feeling isn’t reproducible with modern 4K /8K OELD TVs.

N5005(reference tuned) vs DQ6S






N5005(bass tuned) vs DQ6S





Or another approach is equally level down the floor from harman to be safe tuned (Anole VX, SA6), it will handle most of tracks effortlessly, without serious offense. Or completely tone down to rather dead flat level, like Tea/Performer 5, with a sacrifice of diffusion field, but gaining the studio monitor-wise accuracy , of which Monarch is in the mid point of Harman and Monitor-flat.


----------



## Ace Bee

Hey, has anyone noticed this? I just wandered to the Hifigo Letshuoer sale page, and this was there:





Seems mighty weird that two brands are releasing iems with exactly same name...are there no copyright law in China? Even if there is not, the latter product will not stand out at all because of a similar name! Customers will definitely not be drawn toward a product with a name that already exists in the same sector! There ain't any shortage of names...why go with something that already exists and is gaining a fair bit of popularity already?!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> It seems that Awful has sold out the first batch of performance 5. I just received email from Hifigo that the next batch is ready on 20/12. According to them, Aful measures, records, and burns in every pair of P5 before shipping. Strange practice, especially the recording and burning in   I am actually looking forward for these IEMs more than Hexa.


For individual quality assurance part, that’s very nice coming out of $220 set, very high-end. 
But Burns before shipping out ?! Holy mother of audio-goddess.  
First time I ever heard. They have a very high-standards. Mine will arrive sooner or later, maybe today or tomorrow.  Looking forward to listen!

Speaking of burn-in. It’s very weird that I had no perceived burn-in difference on AKG N5005 which supposedly having a DD for the subwoofer, I don’t think AKG burns in those semi-commercial products unlike craftsman shops, but that’s a very nice experience not having a rough sounding out of box experience.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, has anyone noticed this? I just wandered to the Hifigo Letshuoer sale page, and this was there:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems mighty weird that two brands are releasing iems with exactly same name...are there no copyright law in China? Even if there is not, the latter product will not stand out at all because of a similar name! Customers will definitely not be drawn toward a product with a name that already exists in the same sector! There ain't any shortage of names...why go with something that already exists and is gaining a fair bit of popularity already?!


😂
They do have copyright laws and regulations. It’s just jurisdictions weren’t that active until last past years, before Beijing Olympics.  Hey but Shoer changed their name from “Shure” sounding one at least.


----------



## ChrisOc

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, has anyone noticed this? I just wandered to the Hifigo Letshuoer sale page, and this was there:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems mighty weird that two brands are releasing iems with exactly same name...are there no copyright law in China? Even if there is not, the latter product will not stand out at all because of a similar name! Customers will definitely not be drawn toward a product with a name that already exists in the same sector! There ain't any shortage of names...why go with something that already exists and is gaining a fair bit of popularity already?!


While you are checking out the Letshuoer sale, you might want to consider the S12 Pros. So far (a few hours listening) they are a highly resolving set yet fun and melodic.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Does Starsea cause pressure build up in your ears?


I have Starsea and actually my favorite 2BA+1DD. It’s a closed full-resin IEM like blessing 2, and may have pressure build up depending on ear-tips you use. I have no noticeable pressure build up with SpinFit series.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Shozy T1. Very small and comfortable but what a shallow fit, I had to keep checking that I had a seal and the slippery nozzle doesn’t help. I’m enjoying the bass and mids, warm with good timbre, but vocals hit a bit of sibilance. Something going on in the 4-5k region, it has a bit of that papery effect, not heavy enough to be fatiguing though at least not at zero hours lol.
> 
> Edit: Ok bass is kinda woolly, upper mids are separated but lower mids get lost a bit, treble extension might not be great.. Pretty much what you’d expect at the price.


T1 is not bad, I have the pro cable with my review unit. Sounds better with the cable. The black stock cable is a basic copper cable and dont seem to do much to help the T1. Can't expect an upgraded cable for less than the $30 it is selling for. That pro cable is almost the cost of the entire thing so not really value there but does help to tone up the T1 sound. Its a stiff little 8mm polymer dynamic being used on the T1. I would throw them on the burn in for a bit too.

Shozy tunings are more warm tunings vs anything vibrant and treble happy, but they do use a little treble spike in their tunings to balance out the mid bass they include on their sound designs. Non hamon on all their tunings,. I heard they got quite the fan base in some parts of China.


----------



## Ace Bee

ChrisOc said:


> While you are checking out the Letshuoer sale, you might want to consider the S12 Pros. So far (a few hours listening) they are a highly resolving set yet fun and melodic.


I will be honest with you - I do not dig Planar tonality. I have heard Timeless, S12....while technically they are superb and push out a lot of details, I just cannot feel that they sound as natural as DD. It is purely a personal preference. Gumiho has a timbre that is somewhere bntween a DD and a Planar, slightly more note weight than regular planars. But still not enough. The notes feel quite light and fleeting on planar, missing that physical weight and depth.

And apart from that, I am pretty set till $200 range with my current collection, hence not considering any more purchases...unless it is something different and obscure. For the record, a quite intriguing single DD in the range of $300-$400 is on its way to me from France, nabbed it from Classifieds for a pretty sweet deal!


----------



## kmmbd

Tin T4 Plus​UNBOXING AND FIRST IMPRESSIONS​



Here's a sneak peek into the yet to be revealed "Tin T4 Plus". 





I do not know the driver configuration and other specs, but I'd assume it's a single-DD (going by sound alone). Likely DLC diaphragm.

The stock accessories are very good. There is also a Symbio-clone eartip. It's not as stiff as the Symbio W Peel, so the form deforms easier. 





Build is excellent. Tin HiFi ditched the rattly, failure-prone mmcx port of the original T4. T4 Plus have 2-pin ports instead.





Stock cable is excellent. So is the stock carrying case. 





As for the sound, warm, inoffensive tuning. Somewhat recessed vocals, but not overly so. Treble is rolled off in the upper-treble area. Stage is decent, nothing to write home about. Imaging is above-average, perhaps. Not a technicalities champion. 

However, the tuning is very relaxed, and sounds "correct" for the most part. A very smooth rendition of things that got just enough "resolution" to not feel boring or smeared out. 





Gonna listen to it more before writing the final review.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> I will be honest with you - I do not dig Planar tonality. I have heard Timeless, S12....while technically they are superb and push out a lot of details, I just cannot feel that they sound as natural as DD. It is purely a personal preference. Gumiho has a timbre that is somewhere bntween a DD and a Planar, slightly more note weight than regular planars. But still not enough. The notes feel quite light and fleeting on planar, missing that physical weight and depth.
> 
> And apart from that, I am pretty set till $200 range with my current collection, hence not considering any more purchases...unless it is something different and obscure. For the record, a quite intriguing single DD in the range of $300-$400 is on its way to me from France, nabbed it from Classifieds for a pretty sweet deal!


If you are seeking warm-nice sounding single DD with higher-end range, how about  Oriolus Isabelle?


----------



## ChrisOc

Ace Bee said:


> I will be honest with you - I do not dig Planar tonality. I have heard Timeless, S12....while technically they are superb and push out a lot of details, I just cannot feel that they sound as natural as DD. It is purely a personal preference. Gumiho has a timbre that is somewhere bntween a DD and a Planar, slightly more note weight than regular planars. But still not enough. The notes feel quite light and fleeting on planar, missing that physical weight and depth.
> 
> And apart from that, I am pretty set till $200 range with my current collection, hence not considering any more purchases...unless it is something different and obscure. For the record, a quite intriguing single DD in the range of $300-$400 is on its way to me from France, nabbed it from Classifieds for a pretty sweet deal!


I am with you on some planar IEMs, I did not get into the Timeless and the S12. Like you the note weight was just not there for me. I feel the S12 Pros are much closer to my hybrid planars, TRI I3, I3 Pros, EDP and EDP Ace, while delivering on the planar promise of resolution.

I perfectly understand though, if you have too many in a particular range, price, driver type or combination, you just want to explore elsewhere.


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you are seeking warm-nice sounding single DD with higher-end range, how about  Oriolus Isabelle?


In that range I have the 634EARS LOAK-T(CL) for a bit exciting sound, and Shanling MG600 for a warm-neutral sound, so I'd say I'm pretty set there. $400-$500 I have the MIROAK-S. $300-$400 I only had the Azla Horizon, now there is going to be another.

Fun fact: Did you know 634EARS can alter the tuning slightly based on your preference? Mine was tuned in such a way that the treble was quite vivid. I sent it for a trade-up to LOAK-TS...but Musashi San instead did a retuning of my LOAK, and told that the new tuning sounds more close to my preference than the TS...best part: He did the retuning for free!

My Current tuning is 3222
Bass: 3
Sharpness: 2
Directness: 2
Rear Vibration Absorber: 2

Earlier it was 2232


----------



## kmmbd

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you are seeking warm-nice sounding single DD with higher-end range, how about Oriolus Isabelle?


I do not quite recommend Isabellae. I have one with me and I do not even bother to take them out of the box. The sound is just too uninspiring for me. It doesn't stand out in any aspect and the slow bass just mars the experience.

There are other warm IEMs that I enjoy: Final E5000, JVC FDX1. Just not this one.


----------



## ChrisOc

Ace Bee said:


> Fun fact: Did you know 634EARS can alter the tuning slightly based on your preference? Mine was tuned in such a way that the treble was quite vivid. I sent it for a trade-up to LOAK-TS...but Musashi San instead did a retuning of my LOAK, and told that the new tuning sounds more close to my preference than the TS...best part: He did the retuning for free!


What great service. I might consider their products.


----------



## Ace Bee

ChrisOc said:


> What great service. I might consider their products.


Please do. They are wonderful! You won't be disappointed. They really take care of the buyer's preference.

Just for example, they released the 9iNE with 4 variants - SS, Wood, Brass, and Copper backplate. Each backplate contributes to the nature of the sound, with SS being the thinnest & sharpest and Copper being the thickest & smoothest. I was sent a prototype to test the sound and to provide my input on what improvements I would prefer on it. I was not alone, there were several others as well. I provided my input and then sent it back to them. Both side shipping and customs duty was paid by them.

Now, when they are officially released, I asked them which one of the 4 is to my preference since I did not like the prototype that was sent to me. They told me that according to my preference they would suggest the Rosewood one, but also, *"9iNE is currently the lowest positioned product in the 634EARS. Maybe if you have LOAK or MIROAK you don't need them" *(Quoted verbatim)

Now THAT is customer service. In fact, I would say at this point I do not feel like a customer to them. It's more like we are like-minded acquaintances in the audiophile world. They do not just aim to sell me anything at this point, rather they advise what will be good for me and what will be not. Sometimes we have long discussions on different iems also, and they show me graphs of different iems that they have heard and measured, while comparing them to their current flagship, the LOAK, and I try to interpret them and confirm with them if my understanding is correct or not. That is the way I found out that Dita Perpetua is absolutely not going to fit my preference, whereas I should look out for Acoustune iems. I am actually in the mood of getting the HS1750CU if I can find a good enough deal...but not planning immediately.


----------



## Jmop

Dsnuts said:


> T1 is not bad, I have the pro cable with my review unit. Sounds better with the cable. The black stock cable is a basic copper cable and dont seem to do much to help the T1. Can't expect an upgraded cable for less than the $30 it is selling for. That pro cable is almost the cost of the entire thing so not really value there but does help to tone up the T1 sound. Its a stiff little 8mm polymer dynamic being used on the T1. I would throw them on the burn in for a bit too.
> 
> Shozy tunings are more warm tunings vs anything vibrant and treble happy, but they do use a little treble spike in their tunings to balance out the mid bass they include on their sound designs. Non hamon on all their tunings,. I heard they got quite the fan base in some parts of China.


Actually not a bad match with my Alien (gold), hiss is minimal, and it does seem to adapt pretty well to different DAPs so I don’t doubt that the cable has a strong effect.


----------



## Dsnuts

It sounds damn good on my K9 Pro ESS, though to be fair everything sounds damn good on my K9 pro. I am just burning them in at the moment but heck you can get a whole lot worse for the little money they are charging for a set thats for certain.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 14, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> It sounds damn good on my K9 Pro ESS, though to be fair everything sounds damn good on my K9 pro. I am just burning them in at the moment but heck you can get a whole lot worse for the little money they are charging for a set thats for certain.


Yeah I may have jumped the gun claiming the bass is too much, it may have just been going through it’s typical burn process, and the semi open design does provide some spaciousness. I got it cooking right now to see what’s to come. Have you tried the B2? Decent graph on that one.

Edit: Might as well keep Cadenza burning in but I’m not really feeling Gimlet.


----------



## Dsnuts

Well I can tell you guys the Shozy B2 is the Shozy SCB2 I did a review for. 



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/review/27208/  Penon is selling the B2 minus the cable which is valued at $100. For the Christmas special price these are worth looking into. Dark signature with big mid bass. It is the opposite of what most around here would consider proper or brighter tuned. They are a very colored IEM an L shape frequency. These are dark bold and meaty in how they sound. Lower mid bias vs upper mids. Nicely resolving but again. Not anything that what IEMs are tuned like nowadays.  These are like Chinese version of Bose in how they tune IEMs. The only catch on these is that they absolutely require an upgraded cable.  

The included cable in the christmas B2 is the cable that ironically comes with the T1. Which once again does nothing for how these actually sound. In that form you are going to wonder what I am talking about on this review as they can sound muddy and even murky with a copper cable.


----------



## Vonbuddy

https://nobleaudio.com/products/fokus-h-anc

I checked into the Focus Pro but was encouraged to wait on this one.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can tell you guys the Shozy B2 is the Shozy SCB2 I did a review for.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/review/27208/  Penon is selling the B2 minus the cable which is valued at $100. For the Christmas special price these are worth looking into. Dark signature with big mid bass. It is the opposite of what most around here would consider proper or brighter tuned. They are a very colored IEM an L shape frequency. These are dark bold and meaty in how they sound. Lower mid bias vs upper mids. Nicely resolving but again. Not anything that what IEMs are tuned like nowadays.  These are like Chinese version of Bose in how they tune IEMs. The only catch on these is that they absolutely require an upgraded cable.
> ...


I am waiting on mine.  I hope the cable helps address the issues I heard the first one had.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can tell you guys the Shozy B2 is the Shozy SCB2 I did a review for.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/review/27208/  Penon is selling the B2 minus the cable which is valued at $100. For the Christmas special price these are worth looking into. Dark signature with big mid bass. It is the opposite of what most around here would consider proper or brighter tuned. They are a very colored IEM an L shape frequency. These are dark bold and meaty in how they sound. Lower mid bias vs upper mids. Nicely resolving but again. Not anything that what IEMs are tuned like nowadays.  These are like Chinese version of Bose in how they tune IEMs. The only catch on these is that they absolutely require an upgraded cable.
> ...


So the verdict is to get them if you didn't buy the first one initially?  I paid the great Christmas price.  I didn't want to pay the original price.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

lushmelody said:


> Does Starsea cause pressure build up in your ears?



For me it certainly does and it's unfortunate because when I listened to them I actually like the sound quite a bit. It also has one of the worst cases of driver flex I have ever dealt with.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

o0genesis0o said:


> Nah, it’s not about the Evoke. I am A/B my sources against the Shanling M6U and found that there is something about the way the Shanling DAP presents sound that makes IEMs sound nicer. If I only use M6U to review, I would undoubtedly have high opinion of many IEMs than if I use my other sources. Many of my complaints about flat soundstage can be traced back to the Fiio KA3  When I see your Sony TOTL DAP, I suddenly think how much that DAP contributes to your impressions.



Shanling's M line of DAPs are known for having a certain euphonic musicality to their presentation. I have never heard the M6, but it's readily apparent on the M3X, the M5, and the M9 which are the three that I have heard. I can definitely see why you'd want a secondary source to check your impressions with as a reviewer, but then again I'd imagine you pretty much always want to use multiple sources for reviews anyways. That said, I have really liked the Shanling DAPs I have tried for musical enjoyment for sure.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

kmmbd said:


> I do not quite recommend Isabellae. I have one with me and I do not even bother to take them out of the box. The sound is just too uninspiring for me. It doesn't stand out in any aspect and the slow bass just mars the experience.
> 
> There are other warm IEMs that I enjoy: Final E5000, JVC FDX1. Just not this one.



I actually agree. I tried the Isabellae because I see them rec'd often as a great single DD and they are very inoffensive, but also very boring to me. I don't think they're bad, but I think they're overpriced and they play it too safe.


----------



## Dsnuts

Vonbuddy said:


> So the verdict is to get them if you didn't buy the first one initially?  I paid the great Christmas price.  I didn't want to pay the original price.


I hope you have some other cables to use on them. They dont sound good with the included one at all just a warning. Anything with silver content for cables will be an upgrade.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Are there any reviews on the new Fiio


Dsnuts said:


> I hope you have some other cables to use on them. They dont sound good with the included one at all just a warning. Anything with silver content for cables will be an upgrade.


So the cable that was changed for the Christmas Edition does not seem to be an improvement?


----------



## morndewey

I don’t know. For me, Oriolus Isa had the most pleasing tonality of 50+ iems I’ve owned per my overwhelming preference for acoustic jazz. Not warm but neutral-sweet. Stock cable, while quite nice in the hand, is a hamstring. Most problematic however is fit—wide nozzle, stump of a stem. Couldn’t get it to seat with any consistency.


----------



## Ichos

The brand new XO USB DAC dongle from Hidizs is really interesting albeit a little too colorful for my tastes!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-xo.26116/review/29765/


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Are there any reviews on the new Fiio
> 
> So the cable that was changed for the Christmas Edition does not seem to be an improvement?


Well it went from being a $300 IEM to a $149 one and it was due to them not including the ISN SC4 cables.  You will notice on the sales page they give you an option for the cables. The ISN SC4 is a high end IEM cable worth $100. $149 for those is a good deal but unfortunately the cable that they give you is more or less just a throw in. I actually tested that cable on the B2. It is what is included on their T1 $30 IEM. Does absolutely nothing for the sound. It enhances warmth on the B2 which is not needed. The B2 is a warm bassy IEM in the first place. Adding copper for it will make them sound like cholocate fudge.

That cable don't make the T1 sound better and the B2 is a far more superior IEM but it is gonna make the B2 sound like a $30 IEM and not a $300 one. If you have other 2 pin cables with a bit of silver in it,  I think you will be OK. Just about anything other than pure copper will be better on the B2..

I can honestly say of all the dynamic IEMs I have ever reviewed and owned in the past. The Shozy B2 is clearly affected by cable changes. Which is both good and bad. You will see what I mean.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Dsnuts said:


> Well it went from being a $300 IEM to a $149 one and it was due to them not including the ISN SC4 cables.  You will notice on the sales page they give you an option for the cables. The ISN SC4 is a high end IEM cable worth $100. $149 for those is a good deal but unfortunately the cable that they give you is more or less just a throw in. I actually tested that cable on the B2. It is what is included on their T1 $30 IEM. Does absolutely nothing for the sound. It enhances warmth on the B2 which is not needed. The B2 is a warm bassy IEM in the first place. Adding copper for it will make them sound like cholocate fudge.
> 
> That cable don't make the T1 sound better and the B2 is a far more superior IEM but it is gonna make the B2 sound like a $30 IEM and not a $300 one. If you have other 2 pin cables with a bit of silver in it,  I think you will be OK. Just about anything other than pure copper will be better on the B2..
> 
> I can honestly say of all the dynamic IEMs I have ever reviewed and owned in the past. The Shozy B2 is clearly affected by cable changes. Which is both good and bad. You will see what I mean.


They are currently 99 dollars at Penon.


----------



## Carpet

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, has anyone noticed this? I just wandered to the Hifigo Letshuoer sale page, and this was there:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems mighty weird that two brands are releasing iems with exactly same name...are there no copyright law in China? Even if there is not, the latter product will not stand out at all because of a similar name! Customers will definitely not be drawn toward a product with a name that already exists in the same sector! There ain't any shortage of names...why go with something that already exists and is gaining a fair bit of popularity already?!


Two IEMs with the same name? ZERO chance of that happening!


----------



## Maxima7

AmericanSpirit said:


> Review of Random Ear tip I come across on Aliexpress.
> 
> [BAD NEWS: It’s fragile. Take risk when ripping off. Sound out of this IS good, but it’s fragile.]
> 
> ...


??? Going into the link and looking at the title, these are latex.


----------



## Carpet

Maxima7 said:


> ??? Going into the link and looking at the title, these are latex.


Yep, latest silicon and latex. Is this some new mix of the two (tricky since latex is water soluble and silicon isn't), or do we have another instance of pretty graphics layout by people who have no knowledge of the product (or supervision)?

You need puff riders in addition to spool chuckers if you are preparing promo materials in other languages!


----------



## Maxima7

Carpet said:


> Yep, latest silicon and latex. Is this some new mix of the two (tricky since latex is water soluble and silicon isn't), or do we have another instance of pretty graphics layout by people who have no knowledge of the product (or supervision)?
> 
> You need puff riders in addition to spool chuckers if you are preparing promo materials in other languages!


Latex isn't as durable, so that would explain the review showing a rip where the tube meets the outer latex part. I notice btw that one of the reviews showed a box, and it was the Feaulle H570, which I had looked before on Aliexpress to see if it was on there but couldn't find it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> ??? Going into the link and looking at the title, these are latex.


Just noticed🤣 No wonder the fits is familiar.

Yes Feaulle H570. Latex.


----------



## o0genesis0o

You might have seen the Hidizs XO dongles in some of my recent reviews. The review of the dongle itself is finally online at Head-Fi and my blog. 



> XO is a good DAC/AMP dongle. It sounds crisp, clear, and natural whilst maintaining that pitch-black background and enhanced soundstage depth signatures of its predecessor, the S9 Pro. However, it does not achieve above and beyond the limit of a USB dongle.
> 
> Should you get XO? Perhaps not if you already have another dongle of the same class (dual DAC with balanced output). Instead, you should save for powerful, battery-powered DAC/AMP with desktop-level performance. However, if the Apple dongle is all you have and you are itching for an upgrade, XO is a compelling option in its price bracket.


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Dec 14, 2022)

My take on the TANGZU Shimin Li, not a all rounder and not for everyone but there is a bit of special sauce that makes a enjoyable listen.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-audio-shimin-li.25845/review/29770/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My extra pair of AKG N5005 came in today. I was going to keep them, but the wife has demanded I sell them, so if anyone is interested, hit me up in DM.


----------



## Ace Bee

Carpet said:


> Two IEMs with the same name? ZERO chance of that happening!


Hey, you're right! That completely went out of mind 🤣 Tanchjim Zero, 7Hz Saltnotes Zero, Truthear Zero...goodness! Although the last one was at a different price bracket.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 14, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, you're right! That completely went out of mind 🤣 Tanchjim Zero, 7Hz Saltnotes Zero, Truthear Zero...goodness! Although the last one was at a different price bracket.


Don't forget this one

Edit: Joke aside, it seems quite solid. I wonder if my local hifi store has one for auditioning ...


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Don't forget this one
> 
> Edit: Joke aside, it seems quite solid. I wonder if my local hifi store has one for auditioning ...


Too expensive for me, so I have zero interest in it!


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> Too expensive for me, so I have zero interest in it!


It's A&K. Even the cheapest one is going to cost you a kidney


----------



## Carpet (Dec 14, 2022)

Tangzu Ze Tian Wu - HEYDAY EDITION first impressions from Akros​


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> It's A&K. Even the cheapest one is going to cost you a kidney


I couldn’t imagine my old korean iRiver MP3 players’ descendants are now called Astell & Kern and being one of top-notch DAP nowadays.  iRiver was one of good mp3 player besides Creative and Sansaclip. Then iPod crushed into the DAP, thanks for that, the IEM market began.

Great history they’ve achieved.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Discovery of 54 individuals HRTF resonance spot graphed. Study points out “most HRTFs exhibit the prominent resonance depth around 3-4kHz”.

Interesting to visually see people’s gain spots.


----------



## flu_fighter

AmericanSpirit said:


> I couldn’t imagine my old korean iRiver MP3 players’ descendants are now called Astell & Kern and being one of top-notch DAP nowadays.  iRiver was one of good mp3 player besides Creative and Sansaclip. Then iPod crushed into the DAP, thanks for that, the IEM market began.
> 
> Great history they’ve achieved.


I am still running the H-140 upgraded the capacity to 800gb as a transport.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

flu_fighter said:


> I am still running the H-140 upgraded the capacity to 800gb as a transport.


800GB😳 That’s more than my iPod Classic 500GB! Good to see H140 is still alive and sound!


----------



## flu_fighter

AmericanSpirit said:


> 800GB😳 That’s more than my iPod Classic 500GB! Good to see H140 is still alive and sound!


yup. bought an iFlash Quad card with 4 microsd card slots and replaced the hdd.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

AFUL Performer 8 review, original text In chinese, google translated.

Unfortunately the pictures/images are only available in original content, google translate cut those pics out.

FR of Performer8 (Band 8)


----------



## r31ya (Dec 14, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> AFUL Performer 8 review, original text In chinese, google translated.
> 
> Unfortunately the pictures/images are only available in original content, google translate cut those pics out.
> 
> FR of Performer8 (Band 8)


Aful Performer/Band8,
(3 Knowles High freq BA, 4 Mid freq BA, 1 low freq DD) with 3D printed shell with individually filtered sound canals
Warm and relaxed sounding, with wide soundstage and good height, but not that deep...

how much is this thing?


----------



## lushmelody

Tested EQing Wan'er SG and its hard because if you are used to the relaxed, smooth presentation just a few db makes it loses the musical ~magic~.

A small negative shelf and the bass is dull. A small 8-10k peak and things start to sound metallic. Its a delicate synergy that even though sacrifices fidelity, its okay. Just a $20 bucks IEM that is understantable why it is tuned the way it is


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 14, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Discovery of 54 individuals HRTF resonance spot graphed. Study points out “most HRTFs exhibit the prominent resonance depth around 3-4kHz”.
> 
> Interesting to visually see people’s gain spots.



Yes ear anatomy plays a huge part in how we perceive upper mids (pinna gain). As per most cases involving a bellcurve, there will always be outliers or those that have different ear anatomies, and hence everyone hears differently, and this is the subjective part of the hobby that is not reflected in graphs.



Other than ear anatomy, some other important areas also affect the perception of upper mids/lower treble, around the 3 - 4 kHz regions as above:
*1) Volume played at - AKA Fletcher Munson curve*
- At lower volumes, music is perceived to be U-shaped. Whereas at higher volumes, it is perceived to be V-shaped (ie boosted treble/bass).
- Not many consumers/reviewers mention what volume they use their gear at, but suffice to say, an IEM can sound shoutier at higher volumes, whereas at low volume listening, everything sounds smoother.

*2) Hearing health*
- Other than physiological age related hearing loss (*presbycusis*) which usually starts at > 50 years old and affects the high frequencies > 8 kHz, there is definitely an element of noise induced hearing loss that needs to be considered.
- Specific to the 3 - 4 kHz band, *noise induced hearing loss *affects the 3 - 6 kHz regions first (instead of the higher frequency bands), as the ear cells transmitting frequencies at this range are sited most externally from the ear canal. They are the first to die with prolonged noise, be it from leisure (eg loud and prolonged music listening, concerts etc) or from occupation (some of us work in noisy environments like military, construction, transport etc).
- Not many of us do routine audiometry tests, so sometimes these hearing losses are mild and are not apparent in daily conversation till very late stage.
- Most countries recommend an exposure of not more than 85 dB in an 8 hour period. I'm sure a lot of us have the urge to turn up the volume knob to get more head banging fun and get more details and dynamics in, but this may be detrimental to hearing health in the long run.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Aful Performer/Band8,
> (3 Knowles High freq BA, 4 Mid freq BA, 1 low freq DD) with 3D printed shell with individually filtered sound canals
> Warm and relaxed sounding, with wide soundstage and good height, but not that deep...
> 
> how much is this thing?


Around $400USD in Chinese Domestic Market. Not cheap. 

I bet the mid 4BA is Sonion 2600


----------



## Jmop

I had my hearing tested a few years back and I can hit up to 15k, not bad for 30 years and a fair bit of concerts without ear plugs (cuz younger me is smart).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Yes ear anatomy plays a huge part in how we perceive upper mids (pinna gain). As per most cases involving a bellcurve, and there will always be outliers or those that have different ear anatomies, and hence everyone hears differently, and this is the subjective part of the hobby that is not reflected in graphs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great specialist advice!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I had my hearing tested a few years back and I can hit up to 15k, not bad for 30 years and a fair bit of concerts without ear plugs (cuz younger me is smart).


It’s not too late!
This attenuator works great for loud noise environments. I tried Ety’s but it was uncomfortable.
https://a.co/d/4ctcRkd
Maybe I should write a review of this🤔

P.S
It applies to all of us. Recent study (12/5/2022) finds correlation of hearing and dementia .

WHO’s Dementia and major cause of death.

Key Points
*Question*  Do hearing aids and cochlear implants decrease the risk of subsequent cognitive decline in individuals with hearing loss?

*Findings*  In this systematic review and multiadjusted observational meta-analysis including 137 484 participants, the use of hearing restorative devices was associated with a 19% decrease in hazards of long-term cognitive decline such as incident dementia over a duration ranging from 2 to 25 years. Usage of these devices was also associated with a 3% improvement in cognitive test scores in the short term.

*Meaning*  In this meta-analysis, the usage of hearing aids and cochlear implants is associated with a decreased risk of subsequent cognitive decline; physicians should strongly encourage their patients with hearing loss to adopt such devices.

Not only prevention part I’d like to re-quote

*“Usage of these devices was also associated with a 3% improvement in cognitive test scores in the short term.”

Hey with good IEM, you get better cognitive awareness👍*


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s not too late!
> This attenuator works great for loud noise environments. I tried Ety’s but it was uncomfortable.
> https://a.co/d/4ctcRkd



I was at a pub recently and it was so loud around the counter that I had to yell to order food. That’s when I realised my IEM serves as a good ear plugs. Interestingly, I can still hear my wife clearly despite the reduced noise. She was not too impressed about me wearing earplugs around her though


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s not too late!
> This attenuator works great for loud noise environments. I tried Ety’s but it was uncomfortable.
> https://a.co/d/4ctcRkd


Lol at eargasm. I’d only use foam plugs though, you don’t wanna dampen the whole experience plus with foam you don’t have to worry much about air pressure since they are porous (yawning, sneezing, etc) but you don’t really wanna be doing any sneezing at all lol.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> I had my hearing tested a few years back and I can hit up to 15k, not bad for 30 years and a fair bit of concerts without ear plugs (cuz younger me is smart).



I’m 58. I played in bands for decades and went to countless loud shows without earplugs. Somehow I can still hear up to 14-15k. 

Wear plugs, people. The tech is there now. There’s no reason to experience early hearing loss.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Lol at eargasm. I’d only use foam plugs though, you don’t wanna dampen the whole experience plus with foam you don’t have to worry much about air pressure since they are porous (yawning, sneezing, etc) but you don’t really wanna be doing any sneezing at all lol.



Those are actually very good plugs. They attenuate the loudest sounds but allow in what’s below. So they sound really natural. Just quiet. And they don’t seal like a vacuum. They vent enough to keep your ears safe.


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m 58. I played in bands for decades and went to countless loud shows without earplugs. Somehow I can still hear up to 14-15k.
> 
> Wear plugs, people. The tech is there now. There’s no reason to experience early hearing loss.


There was one hardcore/punk show that I went to and have had a slight muffled ‘feeling’ in my left ear ever since, though it doesn’t readily bother me but I should’ve known better cuz the cymbals were especially loud, like louder than they should’ve been in the mix.


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> Those are actually very good plugs. They attenuate the loudest sounds but allow in what’s below. So they sound really natural. Just quiet. And they don’t seal like a vacuum. They vent enough to keep your ears safe.


Ah, I should’ve seen that they don’t vacuum seal since it’s only -21dB.


----------



## nraymond

AmericanSpirit said:


> Discovery of 54 individuals HRTF resonance spot graphed. Study points out “most HRTFs exhibit the prominent resonance depth around 3-4kHz”.
> 
> Interesting to visually see people’s gain spots.


It took me a little while to figure out what paper you pulled these from, looks like it is "THE CIPIC HRTF DATABASE", published in 2001 as a collaboration between V. R. Algazi, R. O. Duda and D. M. Thompson at U.C. Davis, and C. Avendano at the Creative Advanced Technology Center:

https://www.ece.ucdavis.edu/cipic/wp-content/uploads/sites/12/2015/04/cipic_CIPIC_HRTF_Database.pdf

In the process of looking for that, I came across the 2018 paper "A Perceptual Evaluation of Individual and Non-Individual HRTFs: A Case Study of the SADIE II Database":

https://www.mdpi.com/2076-3417/8/11/2029

As well as this 2019 paper "Modeling of Individual HRTFs based on Spatial Principal Component Analysis":

https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.09484


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> There was one hardcore/punk show that I went to and have had a slight muffled ‘feeling’ in my left ear ever since, though it doesn’t readily bother me but I should’ve known better cuz the cymbals were especially loud, like louder than they should’ve been in the mix.



I can still hear the cymbal crash of a VERY loud drummer we played with for a while in my left ear if I’m in a silent room. Our practice space was small and I was standing basically right on top of that crash. That experience (in my mid 30s or so) is what caused me to start wearing plugs consistently.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nraymond said:


> It took me a little while to figure out what paper you pulled these from, looks like it is "THE CIPIC HRTF DATABASE", published in 2001 as a collaboration between V. R. Algazi, R. O. Duda and D. M. Thompson at U.C. Davis, and C. Avendano at the Creative Advanced Technology Center:
> 
> https://www.ece.ucdavis.edu/cipic/wp-content/uploads/sites/12/2015/04/cipic_CIPIC_HRTF_Database.pdf
> 
> ...


Great! Will read those.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 14, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I can still hear the cymbal crash of a VERY loud drummer we played with for a while in my left ear if I’m in a silent room. Our practice space was small and I was standing basically right on top of that crash. That experience (in my mid 30s or so) is what caused me to start wearing plugs consistently.



This is why experienced drummers generally own a set of studio cymbals that tend to be smaller and are specifically hammered and shaped to allow them to cut through the mix in practice and studio work without being overwhelmingly loud like the larger projection crashes one would use during live perfirmances.

Obviously, in the studio you sometimes have to use the big guns to get the proper sound for the recording, but in practice you sacrifice perfect sound for something that's usuable and safer for your bandmates. Plus, manufacturers have done a lot of R&D on making cymbals that are quieter for non-concert use and many sound fantastic these days. Some studio versions have become so good that they're actually preferred because they have more controlled harmonic wash making proper micing and control in smaller spaces much easier.

Okay, drummer nerdiness over...


----------



## baskingshark

JAnonymous5150 said:


> This is why experienced drummers generally own a set of studio cymbals that tend to be smaller and are specifically hammered and shaped to allow them to cut through the mix in practice and studio work without being overwhelmingly loud like the larger projection crashes one would use during live perfirmances.
> 
> Obviously, in the studio you sometimes have to use the big guns to get the proper sound for the recording, but in practice you sacrifice perfect sound for something that's usuable and safer for your bandmates. Plus, manufacturers have done a lot of R&D on making cymbals that are quieter for non-concert use and many sound fantastic these days. Some studio versions have become so good that they're actually preferred because they have more controlled harmonic wash making proper micing and control in smaller spaces much easier.
> 
> Okay, drummer nerdiness over...



Actually IEMs are a real life saver when it comes to hearing protection for stage monitoring or audio work. Not only do they give better isolation, but they allow one to turn down the volume to the lowest levels to still get micro-details in and still know what the rest of the bandmates are playing. Of course this is assuming the IEM has good passive isolation (ie customs or IEMs that are not too vented), and it is also dependent on eartips used (generally foam may give better isolation).

Interestingly, in recent years, IEMs are now going mainstream for lay consumers beyond their original audio work/musician intent. FWIW, even using IEMs on a noisy subway/bus ride is good to protect hearing (and to hear microdetails well). Transport noise can easily hit 90 dB or more, and if one is using some earbuds or TWS buds with poor isolation, the normal response is to jack up the volume to overcome the outside noise, and this is not good in the long term.


----------



## JAnonymous5150

baskingshark said:


> Actually IEMs are a real life saver when it comes to hearing protection for stage monitoring or audio work. Not only do they give better isolation, but they allow one to turn down the volume to the lowest levels to still get micro-details in and still know what the rest of the bandmates are playing. Of course this is assuming the IEM has good passive isolation (ie customs or IEMs that are not too vented), and it is also dependent on eartips used (generally foam may give better isolation).
> 
> Interestingly, in recent years, IEMs are now going mainstream for lay consumers beyond their original audio work/musician intent. FWIW, even using IEMs on a noisy subway/bus ride is good to protect hearing (and to hear microdetails well). Transport noise can easily hit 90 dB or more, and if one is using some earbuds or TWS buds with poor isolation, the normal response is to jack up the volume to overcome the outside noise, and this is not good in the long term.



No doubt. I play a lot of very loud concert venues and still have very good hearing (above average for my age as measured at least once a year by my audiologist) and I attribute much of that to the fact that I have been using IEMs since pretty early on in my live playing career. It makes a huge difference to not be leaving a venue with my ears ringing a coupl hundred times a year sometimes.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Well I can tell you guys the Shozy B2 is the Shozy SCB2 I did a review for.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-isn-audio-scb2.25535/review/27208/  Penon is selling the B2 minus the cable which is valued at $100. For the Christmas special price these are worth looking into. Dark signature with big mid bass. It is the opposite of what most around here would consider proper or brighter tuned. They are a very colored IEM an L shape frequency. These are dark bold and meaty in how they sound. Lower mid bias vs upper mids. Nicely resolving but again. Not anything that what IEMs are tuned like nowadays.  These are like Chinese version of Bose in how they tune IEMs. The only catch on these is that they absolutely require an upgraded cable.
> ...


Shozy? Dark? YOU DON'T SAY! lol


----------



## r31ya

Hifri dissection of Final E5000


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> Hifri dissection of Final E5000


Dissecting IEMs.. This is how psychopathy starts.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Dissecting IEMs.. This is how psychopathy starts.


here is Hifri lining up and displaying his victims innards





and the sometimes messy disecction process


----------



## Leonarfd

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Shozy? Dark? YOU DON'T SAY! lol


Always hate for dark sound signature 😉

I love to have a dark set headphone/IEM, perfect on days I'm sensitive (prone to headaches). 

Bassy profile with a reduced treble is also good for bright old rock recordings.


----------



## Jmop

Leonarfd said:


> Always hate for dark sound signature 😉
> 
> I love to have a dark set headphone/IEM, perfect on days I'm sensitive (prone to headaches).
> 
> Bassy profile with a reduced treble is also good for bright old rock recordings.


I can get down with warm signature, bodied bass and mids with relaxed treble but I can’t do blunted treble.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Leonarfd said:


> Always hate for dark sound signature 😉
> 
> I love to have a dark set headphone/IEM, perfect on days I'm sensitive (prone to headaches).
> 
> Bassy profile with a reduced treble is also good for bright old rock recordings.


I have very few "dark" signatures  in my collection. Most of the ones that are dark I've sold off. I can think of the Zero Audio Doppio or the KEF M200 as darker sigs that I retained, but mostly because both are really hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Leonarfd

Also got a little package delivered this morning, bought the Moondrop Quarks DSP together with some tips and a modular cable.

First impression clear sound can handle fast passages in techno and metal quite good.

Lacks low end for me, even with perfect seal. Going to try some EQ.
Meant to be used with the work smartphone, a cheap good solution.


----------



## baskingshark

Leonarfd said:


> I love to have a dark set headphone/IEM, perfect on days I'm sensitive (prone to headaches).
> 
> Bassy profile with a reduced treble is also good for bright old rock recordings.



The "dark" classics in the IEM world would be the Final E5000 and Final E3000. Both are warm and have huge bass on tap, with darkish treble.

The E5000 is pricier whereas the E3000 is like sub $40 USD, though the latter has a crap non detachable noodle thin microphonic cable.

Thick note weight, analoguish sound for both. Technicalities are below average for both IMO, but they are well suited for chilling and relaxing to, rather than critical listening. One thing to note, the E3000 is not easy to drive, but the E5000 is legitimately one of the hardest IEMs to drive due to the very low sensitivity. Both are recommended to be used with robust amplification, otherwise the bass is very mushy and smears into one huge nebulous blob.


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have very few "dark" signatures  in my collection. Most of the ones that are dark I've sold off. I can think of the Zero Audio Doppio or the KEF M200 as darker sigs that I retained, but mostly because both are really hard to find nowadays.


Lol I remember cringing at the Doppio’s graph years ago, zero treble above 10k, but not bad aside from that wretched fault.


----------



## Barndoor

Funny, you should mention the E3000. I'm wfh today with covid. Decided to dig out an old box of earphones to see if any had an unexpected synergy with the Hiby RS2.
Unsurprisingly the E3000, didn't work great on a lush dap that isn't briming with power.

So far, the one unexpected standout is the KZ AS16 Pro. I've bashed this thing since I got it, now I'm suddenly liking it (with 75ohms adapter). Maybe I should eat humble pie?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Lol I remember cringing at the Doppio’s graph years ago, zero treble above 10k, but not bad aside from that wretched fault.


It does leave you wanting for treble, but I fixed that by removing the foam and getting unbridled treble lol Too much.


----------



## Sunstealer

Leonarfd said:


> Always hate for dark sound signature 😉
> 
> I love to have a dark set headphone/IEM, perfect on days I'm sensitive (prone to headaches).
> 
> Bassy profile with a reduced treble is also good for bright old rock recordings.


I can recommend the Sony MH750/755. Deep subbass, smooth treble, recessed vocals. Tiny buds, very comfortable. I have some sealed originals and made a couple of MMCX modded pairs. Worth a punt over ebay. You can always ask in the MH750 thread if they are genuine.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The AKG N5005 continues to impress me with it's ability to project a mature and engaging sound from any DAP. Been using my A55 + Fiio Q1 and such a brilliant sound from this very low priced DAP/Amp pairing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sunstealer said:


> I can recommend the Sony MH750/755. Deep subbass, smooth treble, recessed vocals. Tiny buds, very comfortable. I have some sealed originals and made a couple of MMCX modded pairs. Worth a punt over ebay. You can always ask in the MH750 thread if they are genuine.


I got a pair. Never use them because of the adapter cable I need to pair with it, but you are right about the sound. It's actually very musical.


----------



## Jmop

Sunstealer said:


> I can recommend the Sony MH750/755. Deep subbass, smooth treble, recessed vocals. Tiny buds, very comfortable. I have some sealed originals and made a couple of MMCX modded pairs. Worth a punt over ebay. You can always ask in the MH750 thread if they are genuine.


I got a re-cabled one, does surprisingly well with the stock ear tips.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 15, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The "dark" classics in the IEM world would be the Final E5000 and Final E3000. Both are warm and have huge bass on tap, with darkish treble.
> 
> The E5000 is pricier whereas the E3000 is like sub $40 USD, though the latter has a crap non detachable noodle thin microphonic cable.
> 
> Thick note weight, analoguish sound for both. Technicalities are below average for both IMO, but they are well suited for chilling and relaxing to, rather than critical listening. One thing to note, the E3000 is not easy to drive, but the E5000 is legitimately one of the hardest IEMs to drive due to the very low sensitivity. Both are recommended to be used with robust amplification, otherwise the bass is very mushy and smears into one huge nebulous blob.



E5000 with proper amp can shake my head off. I find the resolution not bad thanks to the smooth tuning, but the bass is too much so I cannot turn the volume up enough for the mid and treble to shine. It should be noted that for bass to sound that strong, then loudness of bass is very high, so in some sense, E5000 is a recipe for tinnitus


----------



## chinmie

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s not too late!
> This attenuator works great for loud noise environments. I tried Ety’s but it was uncomfortable.
> https://a.co/d/4ctcRkd
> Maybe I should write a review of this🤔
> ...



I still have that old ETY-Plugs that i bought 20-something years ago when i was stilll in Uni..obviously the original eartips have already disintegrated, but i found that i can use the plastic bits with other eartips, and it still function well. I always bring it with me to band rehearsals and going to music concerts.

Nowadays i usually just plug in some ANC TWS when in noisy places because i usually have one on me when going out


----------



## Jmop

Someone try this cable for me lol
https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...8mm-2pin-upgrade-cable?variant=42157062619379

If it sounds how it looks, then it should sound good, cuz it looks like the Stargate.
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...le-with-mfi-certificated-for-iphone-ipad-ipod


----------



## Jmop

Eh, maybe not. The straight cable might be a little unwieldy from what we’re used to.


----------



## Ace Bee

Leonarfd said:


> Also got a little package delivered this morning, bought the Moondrop Quarks DSP together with some tips and a modular cable.
> 
> First impression clear sound can handle fast passages in techno and metal quite good.
> 
> ...


Your post reminded me of my recent workplace companion - *Rose Technics Photon





Ultra small bullet size. Disappears inside the ears but needs proper eartips to do so. The included white wide bore short length tips are absolutely unusable. These tips work great, match the colour scheme and provide very nice seal.

Bass is quite nice and midbass feels slightly more emphasised than subbass, but subbass is not rolled off either. Bass does not invade in the midrange. Midrange feels very slightly on the leaner side, and the notes feel slightly on the sharper and the edgier side - may sound slightly unrefined. Treble has good energy and extension. Stage is nice, above average width and quite nice depth.

Compared to Wan'er SG, Wan'er SG sounds slightly more refined, slightly more spacious, with a wider stage but lesser depth, and slightly smoother and matured notes. Also, Wan'er SG has a bit more boosted subbass and about same midbass. Photon is more ergonomic, easier to carry in pocket, has a sick hard carrying case that is not exactly pocketable, slightly more deep stage, and even though notes feel a bit more edgy and sharp, they do not exactly sound uncomfortable. Width-wise Wan'er SG's imaging is better, depth-wise Photon's imaging is better.

There, another small personal impression. Got it from Linsoul during the 11.11 sale with the Wan'er SG. I'd say a pretty nice investment.
(Also, I have no idea why the Bold button will not turn off, tried clicking on it a lot, Ctrl+B also did not work :/ )*


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> I was at a pub recently and it was so loud around the counter that I had to yell to order food. That’s when I realised my IEM serves as a good ear plugs. Interestingly, I can still hear my wife clearly despite the reduced noise. She was not too impressed about me wearing earplugs around her though


I've found IEMs great for blocking annoying background noise. If you can still hear your wife, foam eartips may help!


----------



## ChristianM

I recently got Olina SE and I really like this IEM but the fit is not really good for my ears, it's a bit small and I have to constantly adjust it.
Is there any IEM that sounds exactly or better than Olina SE but in different design and under $100?
Thanks


----------



## lushmelody

Jmop said:


> I had my hearing tested a few years back and I can hit up to 15k, not bad for 30 years and a fair bit of concerts without ear plugs (cuz younger me is smart).


What I hate the most with hearing loss is the tinnitus worsening. It could be less annoying 😅

By the way, I wear plugs now but only silicone. Foams are... too isolating for me. And I think sound is always more than 100db (concert or clubs). A plug use is just to try keep the loudness at around 80db...


----------



## Carpet

ChristianM said:


> I recently got Olina SE and I really like this IEM but the fit is not really good for my ears, it's a bit small and I have to constantly adjust it.
> Is there any IEM that sounds exactly or better than Olina SE but in different design and under $100?
> Thanks


"Better than" covers a multitude of sins and probably different for everyone responding. Look for something with a semi-custom shape, that normally means it will stay in place better. Olina isn't that small either so keep an eye out for IEMs where reviews comment that it has a large shell, and may not fit smaller ears. It sounds like a bigger shell may fit you better. Another thing to try, is stickier tips that may retain the IEM in place better.


----------



## Vonbuddy

I have found some really good deals this Christmas time, much to the credit of this board.  I have purchased the Wan'er SG, Audiosense AQ0, AKG N5005, Dunu Talos, and CCA-CRA Pro.  I got all of that for about 500.  I consider that good use of money referring back to my original question about top 3 choices for spending 500.  I got 5 iems for that 500.


----------



## Leonarfd

Moondrop Quarks DSP, they are tiny. Like really tiny. Due to to the body is so short I have to wear the cable up and around ear. Very comfortable, only missing ventilated hole. But it's not bad the suction in the ear.

Bass seems to open up after some hours use, or brain burning is in full effect. Also it is mostly subb bass, reminds me of the Truthear Zero.
Good tonality just a little boring, switching to the ISN H30 or SG-01 OVA the sound gets more detailed and full bodied.

Mids is neutral but female voice is a little close, more in the head.
Male voice is better and full but a tad hot, so in old bad recordings it can be borderline sibilant.

Highs are quite detailed and none fatiguing for me, could have had a little more extension for orchestral music.

Good soundstage just not very deep.

Impressions is good for the price, a good entry alternative to a IEM + Dongle.

Gear used Hiby R3 Pro Saber 2022 and Google Pixel 6. Moondrop springtips and Kbear Yellow.


----------



## lgcubana

o0genesis0o said:


> I was at a pub recently and it was so loud around the counter that I had to yell to order food. That’s when I realised my IEM serves as a good ear plugs. Interestingly, I can still hear my wife clearly despite the reduced noise. She was not too impressed about me wearing earplugs _MarriageSavers Pro 2000_ around her though


Fixed it for yah


----------



## Barndoor

Vonbuddy said:


> I have found some really good deals this Christmas time, much to the credit of this board.  I have purchased the Wan'er SG, Audiosense AQ0, AKG N5005, Dunu Talos, and CCA-CRA Pro.  I got all of that for about 500.  I consider that good use of money referring back to my original question about top 3 choices for spending 500.  I got 5 iems for that 500.


That's the easy part. The hard part is not buying 5 more!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Moondrop Quarks DSP, they are tiny. Like really tiny. Due to to the body is so short I have to wear the cable up and around ear. Very comfortable, only missing ventilated hole. But it's not bad the suction in the ear.
> 
> Bass seems to open up after some hours use, or brain burning is in full effect. Also it is mostly subb bass, reminds me of the Truthear Zero.
> Good tonality just a little boring, switching to the ISN H30 or SG-01 OVA the sound gets more detailed and full bodied.
> ...


For anyone looking for small IEM mainly due to the purpose of :

1: you have an extra small ear
2: you need a side sleeping-earbuds that doesn’t hurt

I’m a sucker for small bullet type of sleeping buds, of which it doesn’t hurt too put when you side sleep with your ear contacting pillow with IEMs on.

Besides this quark, if anyone looking for different signatures, Tanchijim Tanya and Final’s E series are small enough that can sits inside your ear and pillow.

Tanchijim Tanya: good balanced harman with higher bass floor than original Moondrop Quarks. Technicalities are as much as you can expect from small DD, just like Quark.

Final E500/1000: starting from very budget friendly E500, then most flat one, to vocal focused E1000. Driver spec is below above two, but forgivable.


Unfortunately KBEar’s Neon /Ety being a bullet type and has very voice-neutral signature failed to be a qualifier of side-sleeping proof buds because both has 2pin connectors attached to the end of the housing, see picture below:




creating extra space that will the obstacles between your ear and pillow when side-sleeping.

Left to right
Tanya | Neon | E500 or 1000 same shell





Oh yes, and KBEar Dumpling. I don’t have it but it looks like a good candidate for side sleeping buds.
https://a.co/d/5pR4VcS

I once suggested KBEar to have cables coming from side of the housing when reviewed Neon, and they did listen then improved. Not only that, they do listen to their customers voice.  They’ve changed the TRI Starshine’s housing when I suggested to change from generic one to full Wooden high-end ones, now Starshine is available with UM’s 3DT like full wooden premium shells. KBEar/Tri is very customer-oriented brand that I may recommend.

Being a low budget 1Ba+1DD, their Lark is still enjoyable with bright-neutral or mild-U signature. The bass floor of Lark is very very rare in low-end budget segment that has nearly flat bass slope. That’s even flatter than neutral HEXA. But not as dead flat as ER4S or Final E500.

Just a trivia that probably otherwise it will be forgotten forever on headfi. Lark undergo a minor change. Pre-design change model was so-called Lark 4K(not necessarily mean it has 4K res, it simply had little emphasized around 4kHz of which some find that a bit offensive), and KBEar toned dowm that 4kHz for the current model.  

They’ve also changed belsing 30019 nozzle placement from side of the rim to center of the nozzle (same structure with N5005).

Left (current Lark), Right (old Lark 4K)




I like old Lark signature simply because it’s more engaging. But newer model is more universal and commercially correct.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Barndoor said:


> That's the easy part. The hard part is not buying 5 more!


If you only knew what I really own.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 15, 2022)

I actually have more iems than I have let on.  As I get older I am trying to get picky about what I buy.  That is indeed difficult.  Especially in recent years with developments in the Chinese market, and the fierce competition.  That is why I ask about what the best options would be for $500.00.  I don't own anything greater in cost than the Mest 2, and that took me some time to save money.  I really am saving now to get the HiFiman Arya, which would likely be my endgame headphone.  I am generally familiar with most of the companies at the table for our business, but I got excited when I was told about 634ears.  Money, other priorities, and personal space are the only reasons I can't talk to all of them.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 15, 2022)

I am especially interested in the under the radar groups that do good honest work on an iem or headphone.  I like Sigva, Tanchjim, and Audiosense, among many others for consistent work.  I know they are not perfect but I never feel short-changed by them.  If mistakes occur they tend to be honest ones for trying.  The most difficult thing is keeping up with today's market and you guys seem to be more than aware of what is out there.  For your knowledge, common interest of music, and just interaction I value this community.  Thank you


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I am especially interested in the under the radar groups that do good honest work on an iem or headphone.  I like Sigva, Tanchjim, and Audiosense, among many others for consistent work.  I know they are not perfect but I never feel short-changed by them.  If mistakes occur they tend to be honest ones for trying.  The most difficult thing is keeping up with today's market and you guys seem to be more than aware of what is out there.  For your knowledge, common interest of music, and just interaction I value this community.  Thank you


Mangird Tea is one of the underrated IEM I believe.  Although it’s already replaced by successor Tea2, there are very few IEMs that is solidly “Mid quality is what I spent 90% of cost for” type.  If someone is OK with average speed DD, and non-harman monitor-neutral, Tea is basically Moondrop S8 replaced it’s 2BA bass subwoofer with a single DD, tuned to monitor flat.

If you come across any leftover on internet, of which I saw one around $239. Tea is a good choice. Shell design also tells how it would sound. Not Golden sparkling, not lean silver. It’s bronze. Elegant sound.


----------



## Leonarfd

Not a new discovery but new for me, Dunu SA 6. Will be a fun weekend. Impressed so far.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 15, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Mangird Tea is one of the underrated IEM I believe.  Although it’s already replaced by successor Tea2, there are very few IEMs that is solidly “Mid quality is what I spent 90% of cost for” type.  If someone is OK with average speed DD, and non-harman monitor-neutral, Tea is basically Moondrop S8 replaced it’s 2BA bass subwoofer with a single DD, tuned to monitor flat.
> 
> If you come across any leftover on internet, of which I saw one around $239. Tea is a good choice.


I am familiar with the Tea.  I don't own it but have interest.  I used to be bent on following critics for iems, and they do have their place.  But this community has taught me how uniquely different musical tastes are when listening on a particular device.  While measure is good, it will never take the place of individual taste.  Balance in facts (e.g., graphs, measures) and taste is really more important than I realized.  This balance notion has prompted a change in my initial views of iems in particular.  Once again, another benefit of being a part of this community.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I am familiar with the Tea.  I don't own it but have interest.  I used to be bent on following critics for iems, and they do have their place.  But this community has taught me how uniquely different musical tastes are when listening on a particular device.  While measure is good, it will never take the place of individual taste.  Balance in facts (e.g., graphs, measures) and taste is really more important than I realized.  This balance notion has prompted a change in my initial views of iems in particular.  Once again, another benefit of being a part of this community.


Tea has top notch mid range tonality and technicalities , with weakness of lack of treble extension and average sub-woofer causing a “hybrid” like bipolar sounding tonal inconsistency.

▶︎People prefer tonal consistency would find Tea is not a good pair.
▶︎ People prefer harman or vocal-focused neutral will find Tea “lack of sound stage”, ▶︎People prefer better transparency over upper registers will find Tea to be sounding dark.

Still, even with those weakness, the monitor tuned IEMs has high original source rendering capabilities, with that merit x mid technicalities x neutral mid, Tea is a good collection to be added especially for classical and acoustic enthusiasts, I guess.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Not a new discovery but new for me, Dunu SA 6. Will be a fun weekend. Impressed so far.


You got SA6!! Its bass will shine with soft clear silicone mate, recommended to try one of those tips for your tip roll routine.

SA6, for not being toooo resolving like Anole VX, is actually sometime beneficial to be entranced


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 15, 2022)

How's your journey start?
Mine was like i desperately trying to chasing the perfect tuning for this artist song because it's just a muddy mess and extremely hard to enjoy listening to this song with EVERY IEM, especially with harman iem, oddly bad with this

Man you can hear and think all you like, for me every iem just going to sound odd with this song, the bass is muddy, vocal getting merge with instrument, there are so many things that is going on make it sound chaotic, on top of that all cymbal is just muted. The only 4 so far that i've try and think they sound acceptable for this song is mdr7506, Moondrop Quarks/Spaceship/SSR, Dioko, NRA (and maybe CRA aswell).
My refrence tuning (or flat tuning if you want to say so) would be roll off bass with mid bass pump (about 5db), neutral midrange to slightly lean mid, not to foward nor stage like vocal position, somewhere in the middle is good, isolate vocal (2khz to 2,7khz), lower treble emphasis and good air, soundstage have to be huge. Seems like an impossible tuning, for now!
Edit: something like this


----------



## morndewey

r31ya said:


> here is Hifri lining up and displaying his victims innards
> 
> 
> 
> and the sometimes messy disecction process


Gotta love folks that go the distance!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> How's your journey start?
> Mine was like i desperately trying to chasing the perfect tuning for this artist song because it's just a muddy mess and extremely hard to enjoy listening to this song with EVERY IEM, especially with harman iem, oddly bad with this
> 
> Man you can hear and think all you like, for me every iem just going to sound odd with this song, the bass is muddy, vocal getting merge with instrument, there are so many things that is going on make it sound chaotic, on top of that all cymbal is just muted. The only 4 so far that i've try and think they sound acceptable for this song is mdr7506, Moondrop Quarks/Spaceship/SSR, Dioko, NRA.
> ...



Minami is one of my fav J-pop artist too👍

Try this if you like Minami

Added several good ones from the latest J-pop scenes (2020-2022)






And my favorite Yorushika. Musically Yorushika is top-notch.  They are seeking AKG N5005-like pleasant sound out of “analog” traditional band instruments.  It’s not raw analog, they’ve chopped the good vibe of analog sound into digital mix, taking sample of cymbal crashes, it’s not too offensive as raw crash, but nice sounding.

This is very unique and thus making Yorushika one of a kind frontier in this challenge.  “It sounds clean” even if it’s an analog recording, a philosophy of subtraction, they are essentially doing.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> I have found some really good deals this Christmas time, much to the credit of this board.  I have purchased the Wan'er SG, Audiosense AQ0, AKG N5005, Dunu Talos, and CCA-CRA Pro.  I got all of that for about 500.  I consider that good use of money referring back to my original question about top 3 choices for spending 500.  I got 5 iems for that 500.


Smart purchases that will keep your ears busy and should satiate you until the next holiday cycle? Well done.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> For anyone looking for small IEM mainly due to the purpose of :
> 
> 1: you have an extra small ear
> 2: you need a side sleeping-earbuds that doesn’t hurt
> ...


For tiny and sleeping while getting very high quality sound for cheap, you need to dig back into the archives and pick up a Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Tiny micro driver with big sound.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 15, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Mangird Tea is one of the underrated IEM I believe.  Although it’s already replaced by successor Tea2, there are very few IEMs that is solidly “Mid quality is what I spent 90% of cost for” type.  If someone is OK with average speed DD, and non-harman monitor-neutral, Tea is basically Moondrop S8 replaced it’s 2BA bass subwoofer with a single DD, tuned to monitor flat.
> 
> If you come across any leftover on internet, of which I saw one around $239. Tea is a good choice. Shell design also tells how it would sound. Not Golden sparkling, not lean silver. It’s bronze. Elegant sound.


Came closed twice to buying the original Tea, but ended up buying two losers : Mofasest Trio and Dita Answer. Should have just settled on having Tea time?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

This XINHS cable was on sale for lile $9 something.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMElKPu

So I placed an order for qdc type x 4.4mm TRRS. It arrived today, but unfortunately it’s wasn’t qdc. It’s KZ-C type.

They are same shaped ones but it has negative polarity.  I bet there will no other headfier would ever try this cable for their qdc IEM, but just to prevent future misfortunes. Negative polarity will put imaging in your head as opposed to have correct projections.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> This XINHS cable was on sale for lile $9 something.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMElKPu
> 
> ...


Isn't that "KZ" polarity the one that everybody else uses? And perhaps some one with better expertise in IEMs can answer this - but I thought the out of phase imaging occurred when L and R channels were out of phase with each other.  If both channels are out of phase does that correct the problem?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

gmdb said:


> Isn't that "KZ" polarity the one that everybody else uses? And perhaps some one with better expertise in IEMs can answer this - but I thought the out of phase imaging occurred when L and R channels were out of phase with each other.  If both channels are out of phase does that correct the problem?


True. KZ-C is universally used so there will be no complaints beside qdc IEM user which is almost non-existent😅

Hmm let me try to swap L/R on negative polarity KZ-C on qdc…

You are right! Yes besides it’s L/R Flipped, imaging position went back to normal. And that revealed the performance of the cable, of which I wouldn’t leave any comment…sigh.

Anyway, it may meet a good match in the future.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Came closed twice to buying the original Tea, but ended up buying to losers : Mofasest Trio and Dita Answer. Should have just settled on having Tea time?


Come and join Tea party. It’s Mariage Freres Marco Polo. ☕️


----------



## Jmop




----------



## Jmop

At this point there’s not much excitement, it’s just an addiction lol


----------



## gmdb

Jmop said:


> At this point there’s not much excitement, it’s just an addiction lol


Nah, that box looked exciting.


----------



## Jmop

gmdb said:


> Nah, that box looked exciting.


It’s a beefy package for sure.


----------



## Jmop

I need some more recs so I don’t get sad when Allure isn’t the one.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> I need some more recs so I don’t get sad when Allure isn’t the one.


JD7 (shill shill shill)   

Have you considered getting a good DAP? That’s another costly consumerism game.


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> JD7 (shill shill shill)
> 
> Have you considered getting a good DAP? That’s another costly consumerism game.


I’m good on DAPs, they’re mostly overkill for IEMs. I have a handful of sources as it is.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 15, 2022)

I’ll hear out any DAPs/dongles though that are dead quiet and do gapless right. Doesn’t need balanced but it’s a plus if it’s well implemented.


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> My refrence tuning (or flat tuning if you want to say so) would be roll off bass with mid bass pump (about 5db), neutral midrange to slightly lean mid, not to foward nor stage like vocal position, somewhere in the middle is good, isolate vocal (2khz to 2,7khz), lower treble emphasis and good air, soundstage have to be huge. Seems like an impossible tuning, for now!
> Edit: something like this








If you are looking for a similar curve IEM, maybe check out the *Final E500* (this is E500, not the more expensive E5000). Caveat of course we should not compare graphs from different users 1:1 as we have different sound cards, measuring rigs, eartips, insertion depth and measurement volume.

The E500 is about $20 USD and comes with a set of Final E black tips, which by themselves retail at $15. So essentially, it is like topping up $5 for the Final E500 IEM.

The E500 is warm neutral, really quite nice tonally. Timbre is natural. Technically it is weak in microdetails, resolution, instrument separation and clarity. Bass bleeds a bit and isn't tight, but this warms the lower midrange, and some like this. For normal non-binaural recordings, the sound is decent for 20 bucks, but the E500 specializes in binaural recordings. So for these type of recordings and even for videos/movies, the E500 has great soundstage and imaging.

Sensitivity is 98 db/mW, so it scales with amplification.

The cable is non-detchable and quite thin and microphonic, but for $20 I will close one eye. I bought it primarily for the Final E tips actually, but was quite surprised that it does very well for binaural recordings.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I’m good on DAPs, they’re mostly overkill for IEMs. I have a handful of sources as it is.



I'm not sure about overkill for IEMs. I own 2 (AP80 Pro X and M6U) and have auditioned 2 (M11+ and A&K SP2000). Except the AP80 Pro X, all of the other makes my IEMs sound larger and a bit more micro-detailed, with the SP2000 standing at the top (though I'm not quite sure I like the cold and crisp tuning that A&K does with that one. Maybe that's why A&K so crisp and detailed?). Low performance / price? Definitely. But I think they do provide noticeable improvement over USB dongles (the usual dual DAC ones, not the big guns like Topping G5 or iFi equivalent).

This reminds me of a review about a DAP that I read the other day. The authors made a big case about how he does not hear much difference between DAPs. And then in another article, he mentioned he personally use a multi-kilobuck DAP because "it sounds excellent"


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> I'm not sure about overkill for IEMs. I own 2 (AP80 Pro X and M6U) and have auditioned 2 (M11+ and A&K SP2000). Except the AP80 Pro X, all of the other makes my IEMs sound larger and a bit more micro-detailed, with the SP2000 standing at the top (though I'm not quite sure I like the cold and crisp tuning that A&K does with that one. Maybe that's why A&K so crisp and detailed?). Low performance / price? Definitely. But I think they do provide noticeable improvement over USB dongles (the usual dual DAC ones, not the big guns like Topping G5 or iFi equivalent).
> 
> This reminds me of a review about a DAP that I read the other day. The authors made a big case about how he does not hear much difference between DAPs. And then in another article, he mentioned he personally use a multi-kilobuck DAP because "it sounds excellent"


I say that mostly cuz they don’t need all the power that mid-upper tier DAPs have on tap, plus what I said before about there being no IEMs worthy of having their sound perfected.


----------



## lushmelody

Jmop said:


> I’m good on DAPs, they’re mostly overkill for IEMs. I have a handful of sources as it is.


Conveniently, the IEM world is full of hungry planars now


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> I say that mostly cuz they don’t need all the power that mid-upper tier DAPs have on tap, plus what I said before about there being no IEMs worthy of having their sound perfected.



True about the power. In fact, I have never been in a situation where I need more volume, even when I try HD800S with a budget dongle via 3.5mm output.

Regarding the perfection, in my personal experience as a soundstage addict, any little bit extra counts. Moreover, transducers of budget-fi and mid-fi nowadays (at least the ones I got for review this year) are capable enough to benefit from better DAC/Amp combos. 

Say, if I have to choose between Andromeda + a budget dongle and JD7 + M6U, I'll pick the second set any day. Just my personal experience, based on the gears I have the the criteria that I care about the most.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> I'm not sure about overkill for IEMs. I own 2 (AP80 Pro X and M6U) and have auditioned 2 (M11+ and A&K SP2000). Except the AP80 Pro X, all of the other makes my IEMs sound larger and a bit more micro-detailed, with the SP2000 standing at the top (though I'm not quite sure I like the cold and crisp tuning that A&K does with that one. Maybe that's why A&K so crisp and detailed?). Low performance / price? Definitely. But I think they do provide noticeable improvement over USB dongles (the usual dual DAC ones, not the big guns like Topping G5 or iFi equivalent).
> 
> This reminds me of a review about a DAP that I read the other day. The authors made a big case about how he does not hear much difference between DAPs. And then in another article, he mentioned he personally use a multi-kilobuck DAP because "it sounds excellent"


Oh there's a HUGE difference in sound between DAPS. You can argue cables and tips and amps ect, but you cannot argue with DAPS. I got 5 or 6  of them, and it would be more like 7 or 8 if two certain DAPS i've mentioned quite often actually worked. Each one sounds different and react differently to different IEM's. That's why I spend so much time DAP rolling and sometimes stumble upon a great synergy between DAP and IEM after weeks or months instead of days.


----------



## Jmop

My point isn’t that DAPs don’t sound different, I’ve gone through a bunch myself, but you don’t need crazy level sources to get a feel for the frequency response of an IEM which is kinda what you’re looking for fundamentally.


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> I need some more recs so I don’t get sad when Allure isn’t the one.


Under $100? Hiby Hela I'd suggest. Massive stage for under $100, juicy and powerful bass, clear mids, crisp and extended treble... Very hard not to like.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> My point isn’t that DAPs don’t sound different, I’ve gone through a bunch myself, but you don’t need crazy level sources to get a feel for the frequency response of an IEM which is kinda what you’re looking for fundamentally.



Yeah, that AUD$6k A&K DAP is kind of insane, especially since the OS is laggy with Tidal.

When people sometimes PM me asking about sources, I always say Apple dongle is the baseline. Apple dongle + a decent IEM + a decent streaming service is all that you need to enjoy "hifi" music if you don't really care / not obsessed. If you care enough, try to save up for _one_ mid-fi DAP and that's it. You have one brick of music happiness. I'm still looking forward to try Questyle M15 and the R2R from Cayin one day, but I don't have much expectation that dongles can create that large presentation of a desktop setup or mid-fi DAP or battery-powered DAC/Amp.


Since we are in discovery thread: yes, the Shanling M6 Ultra sounds pretty enjoyable. If you have the dough for one, I highly recommend having a look. M6U is not a flat or neutral tuned device. Shanling has an opinion about how music should sound (warm and smooth), and you either agree or disagree with them. It's different from, say Fiio, that tries to get out of your way or Hiby/Hidizs with extensive PEQ built into the OS for you to fine-tune the sound.

My detailed review of Topping G5 should be ready in a couple days. Another solid options if just want a good DAC/amp at a lower cost. There are some annoying EMI issues to consider, however.


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> Yeah, that AUD$6k A&K DAP is kind of insane, especially since the OS is laggy with Tidal.
> 
> When people sometimes PM me asking about sources, I always say Apple dongle is the baseline. Apple dongle + a decent IEM + a decent streaming service is all that you need to enjoy "hifi" music if you don't really care / not obsessed. If you care enough, try to save up for _one_ mid-fi DAP and that's it. You have one brick of music happiness. I'm still looking forward to try Questyle M15 and the R2R from Cayin one day, but I don't have much expectation that dongles can create that large presentation of a desktop setup or mid-fi DAP or battery-powered DAC/Amp.
> 
> ...



I've been a happy G5 user since i bought it, really can't complain much. It does sometimes have signal issues, especially if i touch the black plastic "display". Oddly enough, usually i just flipped it so the black panel faces downward to the table, and the signal would be fine


----------



## Jmop

Ace Bee said:


> Under $100? Hiby Hela I'd suggest. Massive stage for under $100, juicy and powerful bass, clear mids, crisp and extended treble... Very hard not to like.


You took a shot in the dark with that one? I don’t see much info.


----------



## Barndoor

Jmop said:


> You took a shot in the dark with that one? I don’t see much info.


I really like it as well. Paid an extra $20 to have it bundled with the RS2. Great synergy between the pair.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 15, 2022)

Have you guys heard the Seeds II? It was pretty punchy with strong upper mids/lower treble but mid peak felt more like 4k which I wasn’t a fan of. Wonder if Hela is similar, I prefer smoother vocals.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Are these discounts even real (official website)? Seems sus


----------



## JAnonymous5150

Barndoor said:


> I really like it as well. Paid an extra $20 to have it bundled with the RS2. Great synergy between the pair.



How is the RS2? I'm looking at picking up an R2R DAP and it's one that's on my list to check out so any impressions or input you have would be appreciated.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Are these discounts even real (official website)? Seems sus








AmericanSpirit said:


> Hiby Lasya
> 
> 
> If only that price tag for single CNT DD was like $50, I’d definitely give it a try. $199 for CNT nowadays is a tough one to offer. Hiby needs to reconsider their pricing strategy if they really meant to show presence in IEMs.


Are they reconsidering pricing strategies?


----------



## lmfboy01

Anyone hear the Lasya? Heard its one of the better ones.


----------



## Barndoor

Jmop said:


> Have you guys heard the Seeds II? It was pretty punchy with strong upper mids/lower treble but mid peak felt more like 4k which I wasn’t a fan of. Wonder if Hela is similar, I prefer smoother vocals.


I'm sensitive to pinna gain. Harman curve iems like Aria are not for me. Hela is very good in this area and vocals are smooth.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 15, 2022)

*Sony 1Z, Penon Vortex IEM and Obsidian cable..........a match in heaven! Finally the truth of the Vortex can be achieved!
https://penonaudio.com/penon-obsidian.html

Note 18K gold sparkles in photograph!

*


----------



## Barndoor

JAnonymous5150 said:


> How is the RS2? I'm looking at picking up an R2R DAP and it's one that's on my list to check out so any impressions or input you have would be appreciated.


For me the RS2 is a bit of a one trick pony. Smooth, lush with limited detail. 
Doesn't have lots of power, so best suited to iems.
Pairs best with single DD's and planar iems. I find that that it kills the agility, detail and airiness of BAs, so really not the best match.
But when you get an iem that suits it, boy is it addictive (note I prefer warm sounding combos)!
Nice little form factor that is just for playing locally stored music.
Definitely a nice dap to have as part of a collection, but not as an only source.


----------



## Barndoor

o0genesis0o said:


> Are these discounts even real (official website)? Seems sus


Hela crossed out price is a joke. Original price is $99, but spent quite a long time at $79 on Hiby site.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> True. KZ-C is universally used so there will be no complaints beside qdc IEM user which is almost non-existent😅
> 
> Hmm let me try to swap L/R on negative polarity KZ-C on qdc…
> 
> ...



I've been trying to figure those KZ flipped QDC for a while. Why should it make any difference? Is there a diode in the crossover maybe? Capacitors and resistors should be bi-directional. Then it finally hit me that the voice coil magnetic field being reversed is why? The field in the permanent magnets will remain fixed, therefore the action between voice coil and pole piece will be opposite to normal. So force will be applied in the opposite direction, to how the surround is designed to support the diaphragm. Even though the sound wave oscillates it is electrically presented as amplitude modulation of a current of fixed polarity (ie. not a sine wave with polarity altering with phase). Planars should be less affected since the diapragm is sandwiched between two plates (ie. symmetrically), that should respond more consistently with reversed applied force . Not quit sure how that affects BAs where the reed may behave similar to a planar in response to reverse applied force. EST drivers, who knows. Somebody feel free to fire something inexpensive (ha) with ESTs backwards and tell us if they blow up!

You could always try wearing them like this, if you bought the "wrong" QDC for your IEM!  (good luck with that)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 15, 2022)

Softears UC(M) short notes:

Good match:
HEXA, Monarch, B2, RSV, Aria, Bravery, Variations. SA6, Tea
Bad match:
DQ6S, KXXS, Kato, Chu, Yume, Wan’er, AST

▶︎Mainly increase Sub-bass energy,  keep bass resonance at balanced level, not too loose not too tight

▶︎Has internal acoustic chamber, will alter timbre, it’s like/dislike type. Timbre alternation is not as noticeable as the ones with small bores

Mainly designed to fit with long nozzle with wide body, such as Blessings, HEXA, Variations, Monarch, Tea.

Softears RSV of course has very good resonance with UC tips, as if it was proprietarily designed for.




RSV x UC :
▶︎RSV is an IEM designed to provide both timbral accuracy, imaging accuracy, while retaining some bass floor lift to prevent RSV to sound too transparent.

▶︎RSV is a very sensitive IEM with 8Ω and 125db/1VRMS @1kHz SPL, so UC tip will render the slightest nuanced expression without having extra residual vibrations from the last series of sound waves passing through it. UC tips generally will help to improve treble region’s transparency.

▶︎if you feel UC tips alter the sound sign too much, you can futher pushing down the tip and have sound outlet to get closer to your ear canal. UC’s internal echo chamber is adjustable because the tip is essentially a cylinder, you can change the position of ear tip as you wish.

▶︎Sub-bass resonance management is what UC tip is good at, especially for LCP dd, and BA subwoofers.

Price is not cheap, $19 for 2 pairs of the size of your choice. I had to order M and L which costed me nearly $40. But it’s worth it. DUNU’s SA6, Softears RSV, See Audio Bravey’s Bass BA will be beneficial from the application.

Especially for RSV, the lower region of Sub-bass, the actual impulse response of the BA subwoofer will be noticeably improved, as you can feel the atmosphere vibrating at 5hz, this is what RSV is capable of, and why many noted “RSV’s bass BA sound like dynamic driver”.

Although there are better IEM in another spectrum, such as resolution and layering, and RSV is essentially HEXA with BA subwoofers, Softears managed RSV to be a king in natural sound reproduction still to date.

For natural sound sensitive genre such as Human Beatbox, this kind of accuracy is on the top of any technicalities.
Example of beatbox(in previous decades it was called voice percussion, but now it’s evolved to more than simple percussion.)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wow electrical specialist here! I have no idea why flipping polarity would cause the reverse imaging, and that explanation makes sense. And that Tiandirenhe’s Picture😂😂😂 They really have no crew about IEMs….Their shells are nice, thought.


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> Hela crossed out price is a joke. Original price is $99, but spent quite a long time at $79 on Hiby site.


Oh come now, that price is perfectly legit! It was the correct price for a whole 8 milliseconds, in the mind of a marketing executive (euphemism for greedy liar).


----------



## Jmop

Barndoor said:


> I'm sensitive to pinna gain. Harman curve iems like Aria are not for me. Hela is very good in this area and vocals are smooth.


Are you getting any peaks later on in the treble or are those less abrasive for you? What are some other IEMs you like if you don’t mind?


----------



## Barndoor (Dec 15, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Are you getting any peaks later on in the treble or are those less abrasive for you? What are some other IEMs you like if you don’t mind?


I'm not the most sensitive to treble unless there is an icepick to the brain spike, luckily nothing stands out on that front on the Hela.

Don't have the biggest collection _(Edit: 25 pairs)_ and mostly lower budget stuff, with a couple of exceptions (Noble K10E bought many years ago and Focal Stellia). Current rotation for me is Hela, Tispsy Ttromso, S12 (like it, but find this a bit fatiguing after an hour or two), DQ6s, Heartmirror, Aurisonic Harmony.

 Got Audiosense AQ4 and Tempotec V6 waiting for Christmas.

(Edit: other owned iems: Aria snow, KZ DQ6 & AS16pro, CCA CSN & CRA, KBear KB04 & KS1, BLON BL03, Final E3000, Reecho SG01, Geek Wold GK10 & GK80, Tripowin TC01 (use as sleep pair due to size), SGOR Venus, Ety ER4S, Senn IE80, Hifiman REX0, Massdrop x Noble X)


----------



## flu_fighter

Carpet said:


> Oh come now, that price is perfectly legit! It was the correct price for a whole 8 milliseconds, in the mind of a marketing executive (euphemism for greedy liar).


I think what he saw was the Black Friday prices back then, it was $69 during Black Friday sales


----------



## Jmop

Barndoor said:


> I'm not the most sensitive to treble unless there is an icepick to the brain spike, luckily nothing stands out on that front on the Hela.
> 
> Don't have the biggest collection and mostly lower budget stuff, with a couple of exceptions (Noble K10E bought many years ago and Focal Stellia). Current rotation for me is Hela, Tispsy Ttromso, S12 (like it, but find this a bit fatiguing after an hour or two), DQ6s, Heartmirror, Aurisonic Harmony.
> 
> Got Audiosense AQ4 and Tempotec V6 waiting for Christmas.


Hmm ok, I see you, nothing crazy in the treble with those. I’ll have the Hela in the maybe pile, thanks.


----------



## Ace Bee

Jmop said:


> You took a shot in the dark with that one? I don’t see much info.


Got it from Hiby as a review sample...and first impressions are quite positive for me. Never heard a bigger stage under $100. I compared it with Dunu Kima in my review, you can check that out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-kima-latest-single-dynamic-driver-iems.26104/review/29515/



o0genesis0o said:


> Are these discounts even real (official website)? Seems sus


Huh! Ignore the before discounted price, the discounted prices ARE the normal prices. that 578 and 998 must be a technical error, because they were introduced at $99 and $299 respectively, and Hela was even $79 in the beginning.



lmfboy01 said:


> Anyone hear the Lasya? Heard its one of the better ones.


Hey, I did, and I have been advocating for it for quite a while now! Here you can read my review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-lasya.25890/review/29122/
There are other reviews as well:
https://headfonics.com/hiby-lasya-review/
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/hiby-lasya-in-ear-monitors/

Although I do not completely agree with techpowerup's review, especially this part -_ "the Lasya can exaggerate sibilance present in tracks". _Because to my ears Lasya never ever exaggerates sibilance, rather controls it very deftly.


----------



## Ace Bee (Dec 16, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Softears UC(M) short notes:
> 
> Good match:
> HEXA, Monarch, B2, RSV, Aria, Bravery, Variations. SA6, Tea
> ...


After buying the UC tips, initially I could not find one single IEM to pair it with, as I falsely assumed it was going to reduce bass and increase treble. The umbrella being soft sometimes collapsed inside the ear without providing any seal.

But then, on a whim, I tried it on Penon Vortex, and BAM! It is as if they were made for each other! Vortex being a shallow fit, the UC tips helped well also.

Edit: here's how they look -


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow electrical specialist here! I have no idea why flipping polarity would cause the reverse imaging, and that explanation makes sense. And that Tiandirenhe’s Picture😂😂😂 They really have no crew about IEMs….Their shells are nice, thought.


It shouldn't form a reversed image, 180 degrees out of phase shouldn't sound like switching channels. Turning one channel out of phase, can happen when they miss-wire a cable. That, sounds screwy, but not reversed either. If polarity is switched on both channels then they won't be out of phase with each other. I think it's just loading the drivers in a way they weren't optimized for. I finally figured that out just now, it's just been annoying me for ages. 

BTW: I'm certainly NOT an electrical specialist, I just did a bit of physics some time ago.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorry 2X post.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 16, 2022)

Finally, finally a cable to make the Penon Vortex all it can be!

The Penon Obsidian! 

Take note of 18K reflections and sparkles!
**


Yep.........it works with the Sands too!
**

And the Fan 2......only bettered by the Totem cable combination!


And finally the Noble Audio Encore..........so very perfect with the Obsidian Cable! After 45 minutes I just wanted to leave it on forever. Why?

Due to enhanced lower midrange presence and warmth, extended bass detail and blackness of background. Plus it worked with the Encore midrange/treble boosts to dial it in! Bringing everything into separation and clarity. Side-by sides were performed again with ISN's own new S2, C2 and H2 and while the new ISN cables are great, there was profound presence enhanced with both the Totem and the Obsidian Cable.

**


https://penonaudio.com/penon-obsidian.html




Take note that the only reason the Obsidian was perfect for the Sands, Encore, Fan 2 and Vortex was due to its inherent add of darkness and authority where other cables (H2, C2 and S2) became  the better choices for darker items and different response characters I will go over in my subsequent review.


----------



## superuser1

I wonder if any of you have heard the NCM 5v2. It is not a new one and was looking for something with a similar sound.


----------



## baskingshark

Hohoho

Managed to get me paws on a loaner AKG N5005.

Graph with the various filters (IEC 711 coupler) below. 8 kHz is a coupler artefact peak:





Essentially the filters ain't gimmicks (unlike some other IEMs with filters that don't change the sound much - looking at you BGVP DMG and Moondrop Kato).

The N5005 filters affect the 1.5 kHz to 20 kHz frequency band. But as the ears take the entire frequency spectrum as a whole, a decrease in the upper mids/treble will correspond to a perceived increase in the bass, and vice versa.

Listening impressions to follow soon.


----------



## JAnonymous5150 (Dec 16, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Hohoho
> 
> Managed to get me paws on a loaner AKG N5005.
> 
> ...



I can't wait to hear these impressions! I'm so stoked that the N5005 is having a mini-Renaissance on here. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the N5005s are SO overlooked and underrated!

Edit: BTW, they're discontinued, but the K3003s, essentially the predecessors to the N5005s, were/are pretty good too. My pair are being used by a friend of mine for the last few years, but I kinda wanna borrow them for a few days to see how they hold up against today's competition. The N5005s are definitely a better, more complete IEM, but the K3003s were (maybe still are, but I'm going from memory) very revealing IEMs and served me well for monitoring work for a good while. Just putting it out there because all this N5005 talk lately has me feeling all nostalgic lol! 😂


----------



## zenki

Surprise!!!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-space.26232/reviews#review-29779


----------



## IEMbiker

Tzennn said:


> How's your journey start?
> Mine was like i desperately trying to chasing the perfect tuning for this artist song because it's just a muddy mess and extremely hard to enjoy listening to this song with EVERY IEM, especially with harman iem, oddly bad with this
> 
> Man you can hear and think all you like, for me every iem just going to sound odd with this song, the bass is muddy, vocal getting merge with instrument, there are so many things that is going on make it sound chaotic, on top of that all cymbal is just muted. The only 4 so far that i've try and think they sound acceptable for this song is mdr7506, Moondrop Quarks/Spaceship/SSR, Dioko, NRA (and maybe CRA aswell).
> ...



the old KC2 can play this very well, vocal to the front, bass light and fast with texture, cymbal crisp and nicely extended. The sound of breathing in sounds sweet.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Just before going to bed, I checked Aliexpress for order status updates, then saw this.

X7@29.99 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0Vn6qI

What happened to TRN!? They gave up with selling X7. It’s thrown away at $31. I may grab one to try how bad it was.

P.S.
Order placed.

FR looks bumpy but it’s not more than 10db, pretty norm tuning except high and flat bass floor


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just before going to bed, I checked Aliexpress for order status updates, then saw this.
> 
> US $31.09  83％ Off | TRN X7 14BA Driver Unit In Ear Resin Earphone Balanced Amarture HIFI DJ Monitor  Earbuds With QDC Cable Headphones TA1 MT1
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr01QNc
> ...


I can already feel the muddiness from the graph


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just before going to bed, I checked Aliexpress for order status updates, then saw this.
> 
> US $31.09  83％ Off | TRN X7 14BA Driver Unit In Ear Resin Earphone Balanced Amarture HIFI DJ Monitor  Earbuds With QDC Cable Headphones TA1 MT1
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr01QNc
> ...


Buy an OH2 instead! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004707936271.html

Not quite as good a deal, but actually worth listening to.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> I can already feel the muddiness from the graph


Yea rolled off treble, super high bass. That’s what I’ve read on reviews. 
Maybe tip and cable could do something with it, if not, I’m gonna be another poor soul.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> Buy an OH2 instead! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004707936271.html
> 
> Not quite as good a deal, but actually worth listening to.


Haha ok, I’m gonna try it! I had amazon credit for $35, paid with amazon card.


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends here is my opinion on the Stellaris.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-stellaris.26075/review/29781/

Brilliant and shiny like the stars but is this enough?

Find out by reading the review.


----------



## Jmop

Ok Allure, pretty sweet big ole case in the box and.. that’s about it. Earphones were haphazardly thrown in there with nothing holding them together and you get a little set of tips too. The phones seem to have not suffered any damage though. Good comfort but they just barely fit my concha. Sound is, yup, smooth is the word. It does have that bit of 4-5k crisp as indicated in the graph but it’s more refined than those IEMs closer to $50. Warm, controlled bass with that typical dynamic weight. Timbre is great, love that. Resolving, staging is fine, and I don’t seem to be getting stabbed anything crazy in the upper treble. Good energy, punchy, though not a fast bass. Honestly, there’s not really anything that would make me go “these other IEMs can’t do x like the Allure” but this is really nice set all around during this preliminary listening.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Another odd ball:
I remeber I saw this brand before on headfi. The price offer was not competitive as a non-brand back then.

It’s called Gentlemen V5. Before it was $300. Now $150. Actually $360. A tough offer. $150 one was the entry model that uses Bellsing BA as tweeter. 

It’s using
Sonion 2389 (2BA) for bass
Sonion 33ap (1BA) for mid
Knowles 22955 (2BA) for treble.
3 way 3 cross over, 5BA.

Not sure about tuning though. If tuning is right with that driver, $150 is a fair offer especially with those Sonion mid and bass.

Anyone got one of Gentlemen V4 or V5?


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

I just posted my review for the Effect Audio Eros S and Cadmus!! Hope you guys enjoy the video. I know cable rolling is highly subjective, but I personally love these two cables. They are quite amazing and enhance the experience not only with their ultimate build but also with their sound enhancements.

One small concern from my side:-
IDK why but the background seems to groove to me. Even stabilization is not able to control it. I am using a tripod during the shoot, any suggestions?


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just before going to bed, I checked Aliexpress for order status updates, then saw this.
> 
> X7@29.99
> 
> ...



Bro there is a reason why the X7 is being cleared (ie no buyers):





I am sure we will agree that graphs don't tell the full story, but they won't lie on some tonal issues in the FR. Look at those jagged peaks, reminiscent of some himalayan mountains. And then the upper treble just drops off a cliff.

I know some DIYers who bought these X7 at firesale prices just to harvest the BAs inside lol.


----------



## Jmop

I’m getting direct upgrade vibes from Cadenza to Allure, timbre feels similar.


----------



## BigGearHunter

zenki said:


> Surprise!!!
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-space.26232/reviews#review-29779


I've been looking forward to the Tanchjim Space since August when it was announced. I received mine a couple of weeks ago and my impressions mirror yours to a T, it's a wonderful piece of equipment.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Bro there is a reason why the X7 is being cleared (ie no buyers):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


Jmop said:


> I’m getting direct upgrade vibes from Cadenza to Allure, timbre feels similar.


The Allure is a careful expression of smoothness........which never ends or takes any detours.


----------



## Nimweth

Jmop said:


> Ok Allure, pretty sweet big ole case in the box and.. that’s about it. Earphones were haphazardly thrown in there with nothing holding them together and you get a little set of tips too. The phones seem to have not suffered any damage though. Good comfort but they just barely fit my concha. Sound is, yup, smooth is the word. It does have that bit of 4-5k crisp as indicated in the graph but it’s more refined than those IEMs closer to $50. Warm, controlled bass with that typical dynamic weight. Timbre is great, love that. Resolving, staging is fine, and I don’t seem to be getting stabbed anything crazy in the upper treble. Good energy, punchy, though not a fast bass. Honestly, there’s not really anything that would make me go “these other IEMs can’t do x like the Allure” but this is really nice set all around during this preliminary listening.


Apart from the faceplate design, the Allure closely resembles the Thieaudio Elixir, KBEAR Diamond and Believe and the Vento Conductor. Probably sourced from the same manufacturer?


----------



## IEMbiker (Dec 16, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Another odd ball:
> I remeber I saw this brand before on headfi. The price offer was not competitive as a non-brand back then.
> 
> It’s called Gentlemen V5. Before it was $300. Now $150. Actually $360. A tough offer. $150 one was the entry model that uses Bellsing BA as tweeter.
> ...


Been a looker for a long time bout this brand but always found a reason not to pull the trigger.
They recently have new model.
51T: 1 carbon composite dome DD; 5BA- 3x28698 1xdual BA 31736; 18ohm; 116db/mW
User review no bad.





There is another  model call Tepanyaki which is Flat Planar + 4BA model. F10 sqaure planar.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 16, 2022)

The Elixir and the Allure are identical except for coloring. The cable has the same 2 pin design except different colors and different coverings, but I have tested the two cables and they are interchangeable. It’s just the Elixir has more accessories and is $209.00 from THIEAUDIO where the Allure is a loss leader to enhance a new company (probably a subdivision) of THIEAUDIO....named KiiBOOM.

https://www.kiiboom.com/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiiboom-evoke-universal-iem.26224/reviews#review-29750


Nimweth said:


> Apart from the faceplate design, the Allure closely resembles the Thieaudio Elixir, KBEAR Diamond and Believe and the Vento Conductor. Probably sourced from the same manufacturer?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Get yourself a Chinese made CPU!


----------



## lushmelody

Why single DD at that $100+ range though. Coincidentally, you can still find JD7 highly discounted. Maybe Fiio knows it wont compete against planars. Cant wait for a time of consensus to move on of overlooking DDs limitations


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 16, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> Why single DD at that $100+ range though. Coincidentally, you can still find JD7 highly discounted. Maybe Fiio knows it wont compete against planars. Cant wait for a time of consensus to move on of overlooking DDs limitations


I don't know, I don't think my modded S12 sounds as natural as JD7. Sure, S12 has better separation of macro details (like different tracks in a mix), but, at best, it matches the nuances (micro-details and micro-dynamic) of JD7. And as far as I know, JD7 is not the only DD IEM with this kind of performance nowadays. If single DD IEM are well made, come with generous packaging, I don't see why they can't at least sell for the price of the original FD5 or KATO. The race to the bottom led us to unfortunate cases like the recent NF Audio RA10 that sounds excellent but builds like children toy. Such sound quality deserve better build than that.

I guess it boils down to the taste and music library. For some, the lightning response of planar like S12 is all that necessary. We are lucky that we don't need to go to multi-kilobuck to have outstanding sound quality nowadays.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 16, 2022)

IEMbiker said:


> Been a looker for a long time bout this brand but always found a reason not to pull the trigger.
> They recently have new model.
> 51T: 1 carbon composite dome DD; 5BA- 3x28698 1xdual BA 31736; 18ohm; 116db/mW
> User review no bad.
> ...


I've seen mc headset for year, when i read comment on taobao, they don't seems to be something that interesting enough to look out for so ...
The 1 planar 4ba is only 80$ on taobao during 11.11! If you want to grab it for cheap, you should wait for lunar new years


----------



## Tzennn

By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?



Tanchjim OLA? Or you are looking for flat head earbuds? A pair of VE Monk might do the trick.


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> Tanchjim OLA? Or you are looking for flat head earbuds? A pair of VE Monk might do the trick.


Flat head i mean, or clip on or small headphone, something open ... Detail and neutral sounding is a bonus


----------



## saldsald (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Flat head i mean, or clip on or small headphone, something open ... Detail and neutral sounding is a bonus


Check out the TRN XuanWu but I bet you won't get it too soon.

Oh wait, earbuds, forget it. Buds aren't too good for gaming, FPS, I suppose due to the seal.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> Flat head i mean, or clip on or small headphone, something open ... Detail and neutral sounding is a bonus


I use Fiio FF3 for Skyrim quite often (before Bethesda and Steam update the game and mess up core mods again). Very open (earbuds), bassy enough to create atmosphere, accurate enough to know where the monsters are.


----------



## baskingshark

For 7Hz fans, a new IEM, the 7Hz Legato

Legato usage in music theory: "smooth and flowing in manner, without breaks between notes."





https://www.facebook.com/7hz8989/po...385e6qezPGJryzmzAUCFj8cE9dqfSR7h7c1QxiWEFE1Wl


----------



## r31ya

Another KZ pokemon, 
KZ SA08, 4 BA per side, qc3040 chipset, 6 hours battery


----------



## Tzennn

saldsald said:


> Check out the TRN XuanWu but I bet you won't get it too soon.
> 
> Oh wait, earbuds, forget it. Buds aren't too good for gaming, FPS, I suppose due to the seal.


Well well i have GK10 so i can't really bring myself to buy another almost planar iem


o0genesis0o said:


> I use Fiio FF3 for Skyrim quite often (before Bethesda and Steam update the game and mess up core mods again). Very open (earbuds), bassy enough to create atmosphere, accurate enough to know where the monsters are.


Thanks i will keep an eye on it


----------



## RCracer777 (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?


The Koss KPH30i is a KSC75 in headphone form, so if the clip on is the reason for the fit issues then this is the closest you're going to get.


----------



## BCool

Tzennn said:


> By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?



Oddly, Smabat M4 are probably the best that I've tried for gaming. It depends what kind though, if you're playing something single player and not competitive then you'll want to get something with a more balanced/bassier sound signature. 

Of course you could always get the KSC75 and slap a headband on it, if you're scared of the fit. That's what I use 80-90% of the time when gaming.


----------



## inevitableso

Got the TangZu Zetian Wu (Heyday Edition) it sounds cleaaan


----------



## FlacFan

Tzennn said:


> By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?


Consider SoundPeasts H1, a TWS set with 8.6mmDD + BA, Bluetooth 5.2 & Apt-X. Sounds good, fits well and has a gaming mode where latency is cut down to 70ms iirc.
Battery lasts pretty long as well.

Cheers.


----------



## ChrisOc

r31ya said:


> Another KZ pokemon,
> KZ SA08, 4 BA per side, qc3040 chipset, 6 hours battery


Those are blindly blingy!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Bad news…
AFUL performer shipped by Chukou1 from HifiGo. Tracking says delivered but package never show up.
….need to go thru a long process to file a dispute

Careful using HifiGo


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Bad news…
> AFUL performer shipped by Chukou1 from HifiGo. Tracking says delivered but package never show up.
> ….need to go thru a long process to file a dispute
> 
> Careful using HifiGo


It happened to me on two occasions, the first said delivered and I went round asking various neighbours if they had taken delivery of a parcel for me, none of them had. The next day, the tracking showed that it was on the way back to China.

The second time, I went to the post office to say, "this is showing up as delivered but I have not received the parcel". They checked and said, "it is still here and will be delivered tomorrow". "I do not know what your tracking is doing". 

The point is the tracking Apps are not always correct, but it is worth checking to rule out other possibilities.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChrisOc said:


> It happened to me on two occasions, the first said delivered and I went round asking various neighbours if they had taken delivery of a parcel for me, none of them had. The next day, the tracking showed that it was on the way back to China.
> 
> The second time, I went to the post office to say, "this is showing up as delivered but I have not received the parcel". They checked and said, "it is still here and will be delivered tomorrow". "I do not know what your tracking is doing".
> 
> The point is the tracking Apps are not always correct, but it is worth checking to rule out other possibilities.


Thanks, yes I had several occasions. The biggest one was Facebook’s Oculus Quest 2, fortunately it was Amazon’s direct delivery of which they have precise GPS coordinates of point of delivery in their database, I was able to connect to Amazon Tech specialist and they guided me on the exact point of the drop, which was 200m away from my house.

It happened to IEM deliveries too, just not for expensive IEM which generally being taken care well with better delivery providers (DHL, Fedex, UPS). US’s Postal Service has been hit/miss, and this time I was Chukou1 forwarding delivery service to local postal office. 

I ordered thru Amazon from HigiGo, so at least the delivery is backed up by Amazon.  But that’s gonna take additional days and time for the procedures😞

Still have 5% of hope that it may show up in a day or two.


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 16, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Bad news…
> AFUL performer shipped by Chukou1 from HifiGo. Tracking says delivered but package never show up.
> ….need to go thru a long process to file a dispute
> 
> Careful using HifiGo


The stores I have had the best customer support with from asia has been HifiGo and Penon. Never had any issue with shenzhenaudio, so I dont know.

But *Linsoul . *I have had lost deliverance not being sorted paid back or shipped new unit.  Also broken product on deliverance, bear in mind cheap IEM under 30$ then they had to have it shipped back to address it. 35$ to ship back more than the product costed, its like they do not read your emails. Only paste preformatted replies.


----------



## Leonarfd

Also currently awaiting how Linsoul will sort out a deliverance that was lost by the local courier on the way out, bought during 11.11. 
Still waiting 1 month after addressing that it was lost from the courier. I have said that I'm not going to use Linsoul anymore. But then Heyday had to come


----------



## AmericanSpirit

IEMbiker said:


> Been a looker for a long time bout this brand but always found a reason not to pull the trigger.
> They recently have new model.
> 51T: 1 carbon composite dome DD; 5BA- 3x28698 1xdual BA 31736; 18ohm; 116db/mW
> User review no bad.
> ...


Haha Teppanyaki = 鉄板焼き 
The japanese bbq. Funny name! Thanks for sharing. Odd ball is fun to look at👀 The uncertainty is a good recipe.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Misfortune and fortune came at the same time.
> 
> The missing UPS N5005 arrived. Good part.
> 
> ...


Following up with N5005.

Sorry AKG for claiming “N5005 comes with fake SpinFits”. It was legit SpinFits per AKG’s description. Great. $20 worth of ear tips then. The shape of N5005’s spinFit looked new to me. Maybe proprietary ones?

Another finding is that from Japanese audiophile website “philweb” It states N5005 is 4way-5driver IEM, a successor of N3003–3way-3driver.  So my guess about N5005’s output sound wave guidance seemed to be confirmed. It is 4way (1DD + 4BA). Very nice to have more than 3 way for this price range.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Following up with N5005.
> 
> Sorry AKG for claiming “N5005 comes with fake SpinFits”. It was legit SpinFits per AKG’s description. Great. $20 worth of ear tips then. The shape of N5005’s spinFit looked new to me. Maybe proprietary ones?
> 
> Another finding is that from Japanese audiophile website “philweb” It states N5005 is 4way-5driver IEM, a successor of N3003–3way-3driver.  So my guess about N5005’s output sound wave guidance seemed to be confirmed. It is 4way (1DD + 4BA). Very nice to have more than 3 way *for this price range*.


You mean a full kilo buck price iem?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> You mean a full kilo buck price iem?


Yea haha. It’s weird a full kilobuck IEM to come with fake SpinFit(looking at you Thieaudio Monarch)😅

Oh you mean the price range. It’s $199+ tax in US. For overseas you probably will end up around $300-400. But still it’s nice to have 4 way config.

N5005 with new competitive pricing strategy, is certainly a strong offer for “pleasant” tuning category IEM.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 16, 2022)

Just gonna put a "legendary" iem here





Spoiler: Graph











I don't know how i have these pic either hahhaa
The name is DQs


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Just gonna put a "legendary" iem here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Take your experience real HiFi”
Reverse translation with DeepL to CN
“带你体验真正的高保真”
Re-translate with my beloved DeepL to JP
“真のHi-Fi体験へ誘う”
Re-iterate to EN
“Invitation to a true Hi-Fi experience”

Telling how to make a proper translation to KZ. I exhausted DeepL a lot even for my academic research papers🤣 It works great.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> “Take your experience real HiFi”
> Reverse translation with DeepL to CN
> “带你体验真正的高保真”
> Re-translate with my beloved DeepL to JP
> ...


Did you do that with every iem ? 🤣


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Did you do that with every iem ? 🤣


No only for academic research paper that has to be 100% grammatically correct or I have to pay the tuitions ($$$$$) myself. 

I bet KZ does need to purchase DeepL’s business subscription though.  At least for the English translated product guide/user manual, and hopefully customer services.
The modern natural language processing tools are far sophisticated it can detect the tonality and context of the conversation and suggest some improvements.  That, will aggregate to quality of the service on the roads further down. 

It’s about a time for them to become an established corporation.


----------



## gadgetgod

Pandamon is the second set of in-ear monitors from Celest, a sister brand to Kinera. The pair houses the second generation of Kinera’s self-developed Square Planar Driver unit. I just got the package today, These are my very short impressions(about 2-3 hours given to the set only). Please take these impressions with a grain of sale, they might or might not change after burn-in. I personally believe Planar drivers change their sound after a few hours of Burn-in. So, let’s begin.




*Before I begin a short disclaimer:-*

I received Celest Pandamon from Hifigo as a review sample. Please be assured, a free sample doesn’t mean I will praise the set unnecessarily. I will be honest throughout this post. You can check more details on the HiFiGo website from the link below:-

https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-celest-pandamon

*Design & Build:-*

Some might find the Pandamon aggressive looking, but I find it amazing. It’s going to look great on me when I go to the gym with its striking design. The pair itself has got hard-plastic resin inner cavity and metallic face cover. It’s open-back and has grills on the face cover area. The main attraction is an aggressive demon-like face that is printed on the face covers.



Pandamon has got a small form factor, the fit is comfortable with the set. Isolation-wise, good enough for an open-back design. It’s not properly isolating but doesn’t introduce all the sound from outside either.

*Driving:-*

It’s like gumbo. Sounds decently out of all-kind of the sources, I am currently using it with my MacBook Pro with about 40% volume only. On my SE200 I was at 80/150 volume, so about 50%. Pandamon synergizes better with ESS DACs in my opinion(Tried it with AKM and ESS on the SE200).

*Sound Impressions:-*

Pandamon sounds euphonic, it’s sweet and rich in its presentation. The bass is very decent, has more mid-bass than sub-bass, the spread of the lower end is quite good. Pandamon suits Bollywood music really well. Midrange is lush and rich. Vocals sound pleasant and have good clarity to them. Treble has decent details. I don’t find any kind of harshness or sibilance yet.



Transient speed of Pandamon is also quite good, it has smooth transitions between frequencies, Celest has done a good job in tuning the set. Another thing that has instantly impressed me about the Pandamon is its immersive 3D soundstage presentation. Initially, I am quite impressed with Pandamon. The set performs decent, it shows good potential. I like its punchy sound!!!

*Celest Pandamon vs Celest Gumiho:-*

How well does the latest Pandamon stand against the elder sibling Gumiho?? I recently reviewed the Gumiho as well on Head-Fi. It’s an amazing set with good clarity and details. The latest Pandamon stands good with its sibling. They both deliver impressive sound, Gumiho on one hand has a tad bit better-resolving characteristics, Pandamon has a lusher midrange. Here’s my take on them:-

>Pandamon has a lusher, richer sound, especially midrange.

>Gumiho has more punch to its lower end. It sounds tighter as well, Pandamon has more spread. Depth is more or less similar IMO.

>Pandamon has more accurate tonality, especially for vocals and midrange. Gumiho has a little brightness to its tonality.

>Pandamon’s stage is also more 3D, and more immersive.

>Gumiho has more fun with its sound, Pandamon sounds more balanced in comparison.

>Pandamon also sounds smoother than the Gumiho to my ears.

>Gumiho has more details in my opinion.



*Final Words:-*

These are just my initial impressions based on just 2-3 hours of enjoying the Pandamon. I was thinking to make a video of this, but I have a few busy days incoming and will complete some pending reviews during that time. Pandamon with my initial listen sounds amazing will surely post a complete review in the upcoming week once I burn this unit in properly. Hope you guys enjoyed these short impressions of mine, please leave me a like if you do!!

Thanks!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> By the way can anyone recommend a good soundstage earbud for gaming? Been looking for koss ksc75 but i kinda scare of the fit so, anything under 50$. Or should i buy a "gaming headset" ?


If you can still find one, SoundPeats Gamer No.1. A TWS made for gaming use, has top-notch (I’m not kidding, it’s MEST MKII class) image positioning, and gaming mode does come with low latency transmission. More over, it flashes in rainbow color as you are expecting from Gaming devices. 2DD.

However I have no Idea why, but Soundpeats decided to add a “bass-boost” when you turn on “Gaming Mode” which simply kills the image positioning😅

Here is how it looks:




Low Latency mode is like 60ms, good enough for music rhythms games.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you can still find one, SoundPeats Gamer No.1. A TWS made for gaming use, has top-notch (I’m not kidding, it’s MEST MKII class) image positioning, and gaming mode does come with low latency transmission. More over, it flashes in rainbow color as you are expecting from Gaming devices. 2DD.
> 
> However I have no Idea why, but Soundpeats decided to add a “bass-boost” when you turn on “Gaming Mode” which simply kills the image positioning😅
> 
> ...


Oh yeah this the one with the weird name that i always see on your signature, just ordered it for 22$ (sale price)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Oh yeah this the one with the weird name that i always see on your signature, just ordered it for 22$ (sale price)


It’s good for music listening too! Image positioning almost second to none. Resolution is as much as you can expect from DD of that range, but still the diffusion field will provide you a very open field like listening. Soundpeats engineers are very talented for that technology.

Wow where did you find for $22?! I may get an extra pair for a gift. I’ve already gifted 3 pairs of Gamer No.1 to my friends. An evil way to trigger interest in the world of IEM😈


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s good for music listening too! Image positioning almost second to none. Resolution is as much as you can expect from DD of that range, but still the diffusion field will provide you a very open field like listening. Soundpeats engineers are very talented for that technology.
> 
> Wow where did you find for $22?! I may get an extra pair for a gift.


My local e store (lazada) sale thing almost every month, part of the reason why i haven't save enough money for midfi iem! As Vietnam is really close to China so shipping fee is non existence, with countless deal and discount... Well
Gamer no 1 --> Hexa ---> Timeless ---> Mest2 ? I can feeeeel  the partern your friends will go


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> PW Audio’s Copper 28 V2 is a cable that I think it has a very good value to the price. PWA usually throws some crazy ones with that cost few grants 😨 But the Copper 28 V2 is at least not that crazy. $89. I tried to compare with PW Copper M2 that cost like $500-600 which of course I won’t buy it alone, it came with MEST MKII, and to my ear Copper 28 V2 ($89) and Copper M1 $(560) sound just a like. Here is the link if anyone interested. This is the cable I want to put it on my favorite IEM of the time.
> 
> If haven’t try one of those, before going to Hakugei, I’d recommend try that copper 28 V2. I forgot how many cables I have but at least 20-30. And that Copper 28 one is kinda all rounder, matches to most of IEMs without significant “nasty” change that some other cable does.  The change is very subtle, but at least for BA, it will be some fun time to enjoy as a hobby.
> 
> I removed hakugei’s from See Audio Bravery and currently using PWA’s copper 28. Hakugei’s makes good cable too, the touch, connectors all feel exquisite.


Hey, can you tell me a bit more about the Copper 28 V2? What is the general effect on the sound - does it smother the high frequency, thicken the midrange, and increases the low end, or does it just enhances all the frequencies equally to make the sound more powerful? I am thinking of orderinh one but I need to know how does it affect the sound to know which to order - this or the Legend III.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Hey, can you tell me a bit more about the Copper 28 V2? What is the general effect on the sound - does it smother the high frequency, thicken the midrange, and increases the low end, or does it just enhances all the frequencies equally to make the sound more powerful? I am thinking of orderinh one but I need to know how does it affect the sound to know which to order - this or the Legend III.


It’s the last one, it enhances all the frequencies equally to increase the sound pressure, with a tiny slight hint (1db) of bass floor raise.  Peter is a good magician.


Recommend as “all you’ll need” 1 fit for all IEM type all-rounder.

Oh But I see you’ve got Anniversary 10 of PWA, I’m not sure if you need an extra pair though. I have PWA’s Copper M2, which came with MEST II and of separately bought it cost like crazy $560. It doesn’t make huge difference between Copper 28 V2 though.  I’m not confident enough to pass a blind test for that.

Copper 28 V2 for the price being set at $89, I feel that’s the best diminishing return of a cable you could reach.


----------



## JEHL

JEHL said:


> Do you think I shouldn't count out the possibility of Crinacle being involved in a stealth collaboration for 7Hz even if he's already collaborated with them before?
> 
> Considering their Zero fixes the one reason he didn't S rank the Moondrop Chu's tonality. Namely just a bit too much treble.


And so Crinacle revealed that he in fact was responsible for this Zero's tuning all along...


----------



## dharmasteve

I just got a pair of Soundpeats Wireless Earbuds Mini Pro HS, LDAC, Noise Canceling Bluetooth 5.2 Earphones. 
Tiny case and pretty small in ears. Put on a pair of TRi Clarion L tips. Upgraded the firmware on the Soundpeats app and set it in developer options to LDAC 990kbps. Wow these are so goooood for their cost. LDAC is becoming cheap as chips.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> My local e store (lazada) sale thing almost every month, part of the reason why i haven't save enough money for midfi iem! As Vietnam is really close to China so shipping fee is non existence, with countless deal and discount... Well
> Gamer no 1 --> Hexa ---> Timeless ---> Mest2 ? I can feeeeel  the partern your friends will go


Haha it’s Gamer No.1, HEXA, Wu > Monarch 2 | sell their kidney > get divorced > summit-fi IEMs


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dharmasteve said:


> I just got a pair of Soundpeats Wireless Earbuds Mini Pro HS, LDAC, Noise Canceling Bluetooth 5.2 Earphones.
> Tiny case and pretty small in ears. Put on a pair of TRi Clarion L tips. Upgraded the firmware on the Soundpeats app and set it in developer options to LDAC 990kbps. Wow these are so goooood for their cost. LDAC is becoming cheap as chips.


Yea…I’ve got the soundpeats deluxe HS Pro (oh wait I forgot the name…) , soundpeats surely nailed the LDAC into their vast variety of offering, which is great.  It doesn’t sound too indifferent with wired ones anymore, at least to my ear. 

Only bottle neck is that TWS still needs charging.


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s the last one, it enhances all the frequencies equally to increase the sound pressure, with a tiny slight hint (1db) of bass floor raise.  Peter is a good magician.
> 
> 
> Recommend as “all you’ll need” 1 fit for all IEM type all-rounder.
> ...


The Anniversary No.10 does all that I mentioned in the first clause  hence I was just confirming. 

The IEM I am aiming to buy is PW Audio Siren, costs 150 USD, comes with zero accessories - no case, no cable, no eartips. Just the pair of iems. Hence, I want it to match with a cable that costs less than the iem to keep the total package in a reasonable price range. No point pairing it with a cable that's costlier than the IEM! On top of that the Anniversary No.10 is in mmcx. I am yet unsure with which the No.10 will pair best, have to try with others. I also have the SE Ultra Copper lying free now that I have paired the Cadmus with FAudio Dark Sky...but again, it also costs more than Siren, and I do not want to do that. I am going to review the iem, and want the whole package to retain at a reasonable price range. That's a slight bit of OCD I have got.


----------



## Jmop

HBB ranked Cadenza as number one IEM under $50.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> The Anniversary No.10 does all that I mentioned in the first clause  hence I was just confirming.
> 
> The IEM I am aiming to buy is PW Audio Siren, costs 150 USD, comes with zero accessories - no case, no cable, no eartips. Just the pair of iems. Hence, I want it to match with a cable that costs less than the iem to keep the total package in a reasonable price range. No point pairing it with a cable that's costlier than the IEM! On top of that the Anniversary No.10 is in mmcx. I am yet unsure with which the No.10 will pair best, have to try with others. I also have the SE Ultra Copper lying free now that I have paired the Cadmus with FAudio Dark Sky...but again, it also costs more than Siren, and I do not want to do that. I am going to review the iem, and want the whole package to retain at a reasonable price range. That's a slight bit of OCD I have got.


Ah.. that’s exactly I was really interested to actually. We must have looked at same web page.

I just tried PWA Copper 28 V2 on Softears RSV, perhaps one of the most cable sensitive IEM of my collection, for RSV Copper 28 actually lowered bass floor, and added image depths, with higher resolutions. So for sensitive IEM, I’d say if will lift 4-5khz for 1-2db, lowers 100-300hz for 1db, and lastly probably this is why we feel image depth, it’s maybe a lift in 13khz and upper for few db.

I’m using Copper 28 V2 on Tea and that slight adjustt does make Tea a very nice IEM to live with.


https://www.mtmtaudio.com/collectio...nis-in-ear-monitor-iem-earphone-upgrade-cable

I was staring at Titan cable for PWA and next to it, I saw Siren.

Since there is no doubt that Peter Wang is a great tuner, I wonder how good would he be an IEM tuner.  That IEM for $150 ( not like Oriolus’s birds) is decent price considering the brand premium that peter has earned so far.

I’ll be very glad if you could have yohr hands on Siren.

Usually I’m not a huge single dynamic enthusiast, but Peter’s IEM is different story.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Jmop said:


> HBB ranked Cadenza as number one IEM under $50.


Wow, but understandable.
The tuning is spot-on to his HRTF. I still have to emphasize that driver spec is very typical titanium coasted dynamic. Maybe slightly better extension to lower and upper.

…! We soon will see Kiwi X HBB.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> My local e store (lazada) sale thing almost every month, part of the reason why i haven't save enough money for midfi iem! As Vietnam is really close to China so shipping fee is non existence, with countless deal and discount... Well
> Gamer no 1 --> Hexa ---> Timeless ---> Mest2 ? I can feeeeel  the partern your friends will go


You are from Vietnam?  My wife is from Vietnam.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow, but understandable.
> The tuning is spot-on to his HRTF. I still have to emphasize that driver spec is very typical titanium coasted dynamic. Maybe slightly better extension to lower and upper.
> 
> …! We soon will see Kiwi X HBB.


I saw Crinacle got a chance to review the Wu Zetain in Japan and generally liked them.  He didn't like most of what he listened to there so that is saying something.


----------



## Vonbuddy

I am looking at the new TWS from Noble.  I believe it is the Fokus N something.  I am interested in it because I was interested in the Fokus Pro, which I cannot find anymore.  If you know where to buy Fokus Pro please let me know.  Noble, Audio46 and Bloom are out of stock, with Noble probably dictating the stock of others.


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> You are from Vietnam?  My wife is from Vietnam.


Hey just a quick check for Vietnamese... Ask your wife to crack an apple only using her hands 😁


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> Hey just a quick check for Vietnamese... Ask your wife to crack an apple only using her hands 😁


She can seriously cut up a pineapple.  She does that for others.  I will ask her if she can do that with an apple.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I saw Crinacle got a chance to review the Wu Zetain in Japan and generally liked them.  He didn't like most of what he listened to there so that is saying something.


That’s interesting😲 Wu even seduced the objectivist Crin!! Wow what a sin maker Wu is.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I am looking at the new TWS from Noble.  I believe it is the Fokus N something.  I am interested in it because I was interested in the Fokus Pro, which I cannot find anymore.  If you know where to buy Fokus Pro please let me know.  Noble, Audio46 and Bloom are out of stock, with Noble probably dictating the stock of others.


Maybe check Campfire Audio’s TWS as well? It’s an LCP one. (If you don’t mind the hearing aid shell colors though..)


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 16, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe check Campfire Audio’s TWS as well? It’s an LCP one. (If you don’t mind the hearing aid shell colors though..)


I talked to some guys about the Campfire TWS and they said it did not sound better than the Noble TWS family.  Problem is the new TWS is still just a notch below the Fokus Pro in sound but better in everything else (ANC, calls, Bluetooth).  Additional problem is the sound is what I am seeking and Noble, Audio46, and Bloom are out of stock of the Fokus Pro.


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> Just gonna put a "legendary" iem here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaphragm is thicker than the 3.8mm of CRA but still thin. Semi-custom resin shell with metal nozzle and faceplate. Separate 3D printed internal sound guides, why not incorporate on shell? Graph looks okay (yes I know it's only manufacturer supplied). Looks distinctive. How much and what does it actually sound like?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> Hey just a quick check for Vietnamese... Ask your wife to crack an apple only using her hands 😁


I have been to China and South Korea, but I have not been to Vietnam.  My wife hasn't been there since she was 8.  I believe she has a sister and brother living in Vietnam but her parents died when she was young.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Jmop said:


> HBB ranked Cadenza as number one IEM under $50.


To provide more info about warm harman tuned IEMs,

I will update the ones fall on the same passage.

 I have no affiliation with any of those IEM brands, no business incentives to hype or bash any of those. Purely from entertaining purpose.

Purpose: to prevent poor souls believed HBB and bought Cadenza, come up with

“*oh, not bad. But that’s it?”*

*“Is that all best sub$50 has to offer?”*

Aria, Lea, Cadenza.

Is Cadenza really sub$50 king? Nay.







Why Lea is underrated? Some of IEM reviewers got the cable hooked with negative polarity. Check images on Internet.


And check Images from Tripowin official.




L/R should have faced outward, not inward.

Why I noticed this?

I hooked it wrong way as well. Common sense, you don’t want to have L/R appears on the face plate side.

I hooked it negative polarity and noticed it didn’t sound right. Image is inside your head. Then I looked up Tripowin’s website, noticed that L/R indicator has to be facing outward. Fixed polarity, then Lea will be “a-lea” descendant.

*Technical expressions:*
Aria>Lea >>Cadenza

*Overall tonal balance:*
 Cadenza > Aria > Lea

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Aria > Lea >>Cadenza

*My preference: tuning x technicality*

Aria > Lea ≧ Cadenza

All used stock cable, and Softears UC(L) to reveal technical performance.

*My Aria is modded (dumper filter removed)

Fairly similar tuning families.

*In-depth review performed score for
Modded Aria (81/100: A-)

Random quick rating
Lea ( B+ ) ; slightly behind Aria, but fairly close. 90% Aria spec.

In-depth review performed score for
Moondrop Starfield (75/100: B)

Cadenza (B- ); Tonality-wise well balanced, driver spec is just the average or slightly above average DD. *


Why Cademza sales volume flies like crazy…?

It’s surely well-balanced in terms of Tonal Balance. But Lea and Aria is far better in terms of technicalities, a different class one. The best Cadenza’s tech can reach is C, while Lea and Aria is in B-range. It will become more evident for details articulation. Cadenza has its articulation cap and cymbals crash has some rough textures compared to more detail Lea and Aria.
Kiwi Ears got a good marketing team that’s for sure.

Just a heads up.  Cadenza surely isn’t bad. And if tonality is all you’d care it’s a good choice.  If you are OK with rough textured detail articulation and loose and slow sounding bass compared more reaonably priced Triwopin’s Lea ($23).

Or maybe you could find Aria deal for around $50.

For Macro dynamism listners Maybe Cadenza’s tonal balance would be the best fit for you.

For Macro/Micro balanced listner,  Lea/Aria will be a good balanced one.

For Micro detail oriented listners,
Chu is a better solution here.


----------



## Tsukimi

JEHL said:


> And so Crinacle revealed that he in fact was responsible for this Zero's tuning all along...


And the next " 'Twas I all along!" reveal, the HEXA perhaps? Would not suprise me...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tsukimi said:


> And the next " 'Twas I all along!" reveal, the HEXA perhaps? Would not suprise me...


HEXA’s bass floor is a bit lower than Crin’s favorite L-lift though.  But as he valued Yume’s low bass floor, maybe that’s happening too.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 16, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> Pandamon is the second set of in-ear monitors from Celest, a sister brand to Kinera. The pair houses the second generation of Kinera’s self-developed Square Planar Driver unit. I just got the package today, These are my very short impressions(about 2-3 hours given to the set only). Please take these impressions with a grain of sale, they might or might not change after burn-in. I personally believe Planar drivers change their sound after a few hours of Burn-in. So, let’s begin.
> 
> *Before I begin a short disclaimer:-*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions man!

While I generally value sound over looks for an IEM, this Pandamon IEM takes the cake when it comes to aesthetics. No offence to the designers, but I won't dare to wear this outdoors! Maybe teenager audiophiles might like the design though, different strokes for different folks.

I'm not sure if they will be releasing a shell which is just plain white or black, then perhaps I may consider getting it.

FWIW, I think this Pandamon IEM will make a good pairing with the XDUOO Poke DAP - both have cartoonish designs.








Vonbuddy said:


> I saw Crinacle got a chance to review the Wu Zetain in Japan and generally liked them.  He didn't like most of what he listened to there so that is saying something.



Zetian Wu is very different from the usual crop of planar releases this year. While most planar IEMs are technical kings, with lightning quick transients and top-notch resolution, a lot of them suffer from a less natural timbral accuracy, perhaps due to these rapid transients that cause a lack of natural decay.

So the Zetian Wu is quite damped and has a bit lesser resolution than say the Timeless or the S12. But it has arguably the best timbral accuracy of the planar rivals, and it sports a very well-balanced U-shaped tonality. Very safe treble. Planar rivals aside, the Zetian Wu still has better resolution than some other driver type IEMs at that price range, but I think it is pretty all-rounded.




Graph of Zetian Wu using IEC711 coupler. 8 khz area is a coupler artefact peak.



There's a HBB Heyday Zetian Wu collab coming out soon, which has quite a lot of differences compared to the predecessor:









I think consumers were a bit miffed that the 7Hz Timeless AE and S12 Pro just had some minor differences in tuning (eg 3 dB bass boost) and a modular cable added. Then they upped the price for these small differences.

Well I hope someone gets the Zetian Wu Heyday soon to verify if these differences are legit.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the impressions man!
> 
> While I generally value sound over looks for an IEM, this Pandamon IEM takes the cake when it comes to aesthetics. No offence to the designers, but I won't dare to wear this outdoors! Maybe teenager audiophiles might like the design though, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> ...


First time seeing heyday chart.

Ah it’s not Wu anymore. The litte but essentially what made Wu to sound emotional, the beautiful bass shelf, and 4khz little spice is gone. It’s like wiping off Wu’s Make ups.
From this



To this





That’s basically Mele /Cadenza in a form of Planar now… nice and well balanced. Easy-listening  warm-harman.

Tangzu…why…you’ve got pride in that tuning…sad.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> First time seeing heyday chart.
> 
> Ah it’s not Wu anymore. The litte but essentially what made Wu to sound emotional, the beautiful bass shelf, and 4khz little spice is gone. It’s like wiping off Wu’s Make ups.
> From this
> ...



Look at the new Zetian Wu Heyday packaging:





Even the waifu for the Heydey looks more badass compared to the original Wu Zetian.

https://www.facebook.com/tangzuaudi...sDrtaadjAjyqBdGzpHyXkftZ36VYZW6XKxs524UZQ2xyl


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Look at the new Zetian Wu Heyday packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤣 That totally made sense!

Wow Ancient’s Beauty turned to Metal Queen.

I’m sure that Wu Metal Queen will be playing this.
Manowar


----------



## Jmop

@Redcarmoose How do you like Allure with a silver cable?


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> To provide more info about warm harman tuned IEMs,
> 
> I will update the ones fall on the same passage.
> 
> ...


Brilliant comparison - loved it!

In other news, a question popped up in my mind - Are you a Bourbon or a Tennessee?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> @Redcarmoose How do you like Allure with a silver cable?


I only have one silver cable, but I like the Allure with a number of aftermarket cables. The CS819 is one of the best I've tested so far. The CS819 is a hybrid cable. Mostly I have silver and copper hybrid cables, plus gold and copper. Don't think I've tried a pure silver yet?


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> I only have one silver cable, but I like the Allure with a number of aftermarket cables. The CS819 is one of the best I've tested so far. The CS819 is a hybrid cable. Mostly I have silver and copper hybrid cables, plus gold and copper. Don't think I've tried a pure silver yet?


Oh, that’s a great looking cable.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> Brilliant comparison - loved it!
> 
> In other news, a question popped up in my mind - Are you a Bourbon or a Tennessee?


Haha that’s a tough question, my pick is Markers Mark from Kentucky👌


----------



## Ace Bee

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha that’s a tough question, my pick is Markers Mark from Kentucky👌


Well, you don't have to pick you know, you can be them all, afterall, you're 'American' Spirit 😉


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Oh, that’s a great looking cable.


It actually comes stock with the Penon Serial and Penon Vortex, but works way better with the Serial........and seems almost to be a mis-match when used with the Vortex? It's not too expensive and does a good job for what it is. The Allure it seems benefits from a slight boost in midrange energy for my ears.......making it slightly faster and cleaned-up...............and that's what the CS819 does, at a down to earth price-tag.

https://penonaudio.com/penon-cs819.html


----------



## Jmop

Redcarmoose said:


> It actually comes stock with the Penon Serial and Penon Vortex, but works way better with the Serial........and seems almost to be a mis-match when used with the Vortex? It's not too expensive and does a good job for what it is. The Allure it seems benefits from a slight boost in midrange energy for my ears.......making it slightly faster and cleaned-up...............and that's what the CS819 does, at a down to earth price-tag.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/penon-cs819.html


Yeah, for Allure, I’d say if you can highlight the upper mids without touching the lower treble that’d be helpful, or keep that bass to lower mids transition super tight.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Jmop said:


> Yeah, for Allure, I’d say if you can highlight the upper mids without touching the lower treble that’d be helpful, or keep that bass to lower mids transition super tight.


YES!


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> I have been to China and South Korea, but I have not been to Vietnam.  My wife hasn't been there since she was 8.  I believe she has a sister and brother living in Vietnam but her parents died when she was young.


If your wife is safe and sound then it's alright isn't it? 😁 if one day you decided to go to Vietnam, i suggest Da Nang as it is well developed city and have the traditional peaceful and slowness of vietnamese


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-obsidian.26143/reviews#review-29789


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> Oh yeah this the one with the weird name that i always see on your signature, just ordered it for 22$ (sale price)


You have the 7hz Zero incoming. That's a great gamer IEM for the imaging and stage plus details.


----------



## Tzennn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You have the 7hz Zero incoming. That's a great gamer IEM for the imaging and stage plus details.


Bought them used for 8$, such a steal! Funny that my income is about 170$ a month, yet i bought no less than 30 iem/headphones


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dunu!! You let me down...or more accurately...my EARS! The S&S are just too small for being "large". When I cupped my ears, I can see why @Dsnuts recc'd them, but 11mm is just too narrow for my ears. Now 13mm would work much better, and 14mm would be perfectly ideal. They really add amazing punch to the bass and such a crispness to the highs, but just too small. I'll sell, along with two pairs of Spinfits packs. Please release a 13-14mm XL S&S and i'm all over that like a blonde girl with blue eyes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Bought them used for 8$, such a steal! Funny that my income is about 170$ a month, yet i bought no less than 30 iem/headphones


That’s great job👍 Reminds me of my young ages. I saved up every penny to buy  headphones back then. Even pennies for food


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Fitted my AKG N5005 with Spinfit CP360 silicones, and my ears couldn't be happier. Such a quality sound from these IEMs. Such a mature sound. Love them.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 17, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Fitted my AKG N5005 with Spinfit CP360 silicones, and my ears couldn't be happier. Such a quality sound from these IEMs. Such a mature sound. Love them.


Here comes my mate. Yes CP360 is what I found that is a best match for N5005 as well. Cheers🥂

AKG called that matured sound  “new aesthetics” Aestetica Neue, it’s on the carrying case.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here comes my mate. Yes CP360 is what I found that is a best match for N5005 as well. Cheers🥂
> 
> AKG called that matured sound  “new aesthetics” Aestetica Neue, it’s on the carrying case.


Yes sir. Those tips are the perfect compliment to the N5005. Cheers!


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 17, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> For 7Hz fans, a new IEM, the 7Hz Legato
> 
> Legato usage in music theory: "smooth and flowing in manner, without breaks between notes."
> 
> ...


[err deleted]


----------



## saldsald

lushmelody said:


> Someone is jealous of Zetian Wu 👀
> 
> Or a thick note planar as a lot of people complained Timeless sounds thin


This is a double DD.


----------



## lushmelody

saldsald said:


> This is a double DD.


Lmao 🤭 hope the note is thick


----------



## darmanastartes

I've posted my impressions of the Kiwi Ears Cadenza in my Head-Fi thread.


----------



## Dsnuts

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Dunu!! You let me down...or more accurately...my EARS! The S&S are just too small for being "large". When I cupped my ears, I can see why @Dsnuts recc'd them, but 11mm is just too narrow for my ears. Now 13mm would work much better, and 14mm would be perfectly ideal. They really add amazing punch to the bass and such a crispness to the highs, but just too small. I'll sell, along with two pairs of Spinfits packs. Please release a 13-14mm XL S&S and i'm all over that like a blonde girl with blue eyes.


I would try them on your other IEMs as well as it will be more IEM dependent how they fit you vs being physically smaller than your average large. The reason why the S&S tips end up working is because of its longer fit. I only use large size tips myself but a lot of my IEMs work well with the S&S tips as it ends up sealing nicely, due to the skirt of the tips being more narrow it becomes very comfortable as well. Seal however is the key to why those work. Some IEMs with short nozzles will not work well with S&S tips but IEMS with longer nozzle end up working great.  

I agree Dunu needs to make a bit wider skirt version of them as the large size is more like a medium but for IEMs the current sizes work with, they end up being brilliant tips. I would try them on your other IEMs to see how they fit. If anything, it's just another option for maximizing a sound from your IEMs which is never a bad thing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 17, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> I've posted my impressions of the Kiwi Ears Cadenza in my Head-Fi thread.


Yea your closing word, it’s not bad if you don’t have $50 good IEM. Is basically one sentence summary of cadenza. Definitely not “sub $50 king” as hyped. This is my final conclusion after tip rolls, and 100hrs of burn in to Cadenza.

*Attention calling for ongoing trend of “frequent collab reviewer”.*

cadenza hit HBB’s top sub 50 ranking list based on:
▶︎Tonality tuning fits on his preferred curve (warm bass, inoffensive treble, neutral mid)
▶︎Possible business incentives of potential future collaboration with Kiwi Ears. Well at least Cadenza isn’t going to depreciate his HBB brand, not a bad IEM, so there will be a good monetary motivations. (I’m not indicating he is being bribed by Kiwi Ears. It’s most likely his voluntary hype)

Same business incentive applies to Crinacle’s latest ranking list. I see some “unusual” positive/negative biased scores that could be rooted from his own collaborations motivations. Not many, but countable few of them.

From professional ethics standpoint, these conflicts of interests are not good ingredients for their reviews. As one human being it is hard to completely separate personal interest with unbiased reviews.  In business world, the professional firm providing “business consulting” shall be separated from the professional firm conducting objective audits.

That’s what I see from HBB/Crinacle’s once-purely-personal review has been transformed to somewhat “95% of them sounds fair, but some questions remained” one. That 5% is a bit phony, as they are not “review amateurs” that can mistakenly assess the score with more than 10% of margin of errors in the actual performance.  The positive/negative bias is beyond margin of errors, which makes me wonder if there are any intentional biases are involved.

I’m not implying
*“Don’t believe Reviewer’s score who does —constant—collaborations/consultations “

Just take it with a gain of salt*.
Noting that there maybe monetary/intangible motivations and incentives behind self-proclaimed unbiased review.

Then apply subjective adjectives to “potential positive/negative biases” of their review product, to estimate the realistic result. This is called “*Stress Test*” technical analysis. Apply stress to potentially biased dataset, salvage recap result.

Back to Cadenza, it can be used as daily IEM to watch TV shows on tablet. A good dynamic theater like sound reproduction. Technically is just average. If not a bit rough textured detail articulation and mushy bass.

Recap of Cadenza:
Not bad. Not a game changer. If you own good $50-class single DD, it’s not worth to buy. If not, it’s a fair offer. But there will be better choice, like Tripowin’s Lea that could be found as low as $23 vs Cadenza’s $35.


----------



## Guipnox

Hey guys

Looking for a budget basshead IEM. 
Up to $100-150 USD. 
Fit is very important. 
Any recommendations, please? 

Thanks in advance, 
Gui.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


I’d think one of FiiO’s. 

We have FiiO’s specialist here, maybe you could get more insights


----------



## Vonbuddy

What about Periodic Audio IEMs?


----------



## Leonarfd

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


ISN D10, a fun and quite impressive sound. Alot of sub bass and mid bass. Only tried it for a short while, impressed. 

This also depends how much bass you are looking for.

Can also go the more neutral way and EQ in some bass, and chose one of the best IEM's under 100$.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Vonbuddy said:


> What about Periodic Audio IEMs?


I bought the Be v3 for 189.  Is that reasonable?


----------



## helloh3adfi

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Dunu!! You let me down...or more accurately...my EARS! The S&S are just too small for being "large". When I cupped my ears, I can see why @Dsnuts recc'd them, but 11mm is just too narrow for my ears. Now 13mm would work much better, and 14mm would be perfectly ideal. They really add amazing punch to the bass and such a crispness to the highs, but just too small. I'll sell, along with two pairs of Spinfits packs. Please release a 13-14mm XL S&S and i'm all over that like a blonde girl with blue eyes.


Dunno if Dunu is thinking about it @Sebastien Chiu ? Nonetheless I like them very much and size L is fitting on some of my IEMs and man the sparkle and more bass is recognizable. Great ear tips! Though my ears + 7Hz Timeless + S&S are not combatible, but then again Timeless build is very picky about tips.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

helloh3adfi said:


> Dunno if Dunu is thinking about it @Sebastien Chiu ? Nonetheless I like them very much and size L is fitting on some of my IEMs and man the sparkle and more bass is recognizable. Great ear tips! Though my ears + 7Hz Timeless + S&S are not combatible, but then again Timeless build is very picky about tips.



I can ask for you if we can consider making an XL version.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea your closing word, it’s not bad if you don’t have $50 good IEM. Is basically one sentence summary of cadenza. Definitely not “sub $50 king” as hyped. This is my final conclusion after tip rolls, and 100hrs of burn in to Cadenza.
> 
> *Attention calling for ongoing trend of “frequent collab reviewer”.*
> 
> ...





AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea your closing word, it’s not bad if you don’t have $50 good IEM. Is basically one sentence summary of cadenza. Definitely not “sub $50 king” as hyped. This is my final conclusion after tip rolls, and 100hrs of burn in to Cadenza.
> 
> *Attention calling for ongoing trend of “frequent collab reviewer”.*
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with much of this, but as far as recc'ing it as a unspectacular DD under $50? Money is precious, so if you're gonna pick up a daily beater with good techs, I'd just recc an older IEM like the Zero Audio Tenore, which is $30.00 on sale now and has very good technicalities and sound. There are others as well to recc, and just leave the Cadenza in the heap pile of Pokemon that are not worth the time or effort compared to new or old. NEXT!

Btw, HBB recc'd the VE Bonus as one of the best budget IEM's, if not the best, and that turned out to be a less than thrilling turd, so he's often WRONG.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I can ask for you if we can consider making an XL version.


That would be excellent. I'd buy multiple packs.


----------



## Leonarfd

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I can ask for you if we can consider making an XL version.


All of us with dumbo ears would love XL 👍


----------



## Guipnox

Leonarfd said:


> ISN D10, a fun and quite impressive sound. Alot of sub bass and mid bass. Only tried it for a short while, impressed.
> 
> This also depends how much bass you are looking for.
> 
> Can also go the more neutral way and EQ in some bass, and chose one of the best IEM's under 100$.


Very interesting, Leonarfd.
Seems like a good choice for me.
I'm gonna read more about them.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I can ask for you if we can consider making an XL version.



Please do. The Ls are just a _touch_ too small.


----------



## wdelta06

Guipnox said:


> Very interesting, Leonarfd.
> Seems like a good choice for me.
> I'm gonna read more about them.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


A little old school but the TRI I3 Pro (tribrid-planar, ba, dd) should be considered...

Bass is off the charts while maintaining pretty good mids & treble.

[FYI they're available on Amazon for $169, but have a $20 discount putting it within striking distance of your $$$ range.

AliExpress has these even cheaper but won't arrive before Xmas]

Definitely worth a go...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Great! AFUL performer 5(band 5) arrived!
Phew, I didn’t have to go thru a long dispute process.







Out box impression will be updated on this post.

Initial Impressions out of box with stock ear tip(decent bore size.

▶︎Purchased with my own hobby budget, no affiliations as usual




▶︎Faceplate, shell is the one ODM seemed to be coming from Tiendirenhe. It’s Monarch MKII’s model.

Such as this and this.
Hey…just don’t… they are good at shells. Not drivers inside.

For Faceplate design, I’m not a particular fan of this gorgeous style.  I hope they change the style to wooden face plate, deep bass is well represented with wooden faceplate, to my personal preference.

If the shell is a transparent one like Blessings2’s it may have become more amusing, because this IEM is full of patents (to be precise 8 of them).

▶︎Trivia | AFUL is not a typical Chi-Fi IEM brands where most them situated near “chinese silicone valley”, Dongguan / Shenzhen, the world’s largest densely urbanized regions in the world “Zhuhai Delta”. Or Zhuhai Megacities.

AFUL is located near my another hometown Shanghai — SuZhou, east coast port city. It’s close to New York (Shanghai) / New Jersey (ShuZhou) relationship in States. An hour of train ride will take you from Shanghai to SuZhou.

▶︎Right after opening the box, I noticed from the stock tips fhat AFUL team knows narrowing bore will alter the signature. From this point alone, a positive impression. This company is not a joke one, that we’ve seen way too many careless shops, just jamming whatever you can find from taobao and resell it with fancy advertisements, AFUL, despite their “awful” naming sense, is solid engineering based company that know what they are dealing with.

▶︎Bass DD sounds like the type that needs initial run. But the “transient” is very impressive…! Very impressive.  The acoustic long guide surely is a tech that really works.

Not just a marketing flowery words “EnVisionTec Acoustic Guide”. 

Bass that actually diffuses. If a proper ear tips are matched, I’m sure this thing will rock. Even to basshead. No wonder P5 is backed by 8 independent patented technologies.

🟥 To elaborate more on one of the unique characteristics that you can find from P5, the way how bass sound.  The amplitude of bass’s impluse is larger than I can except from an IEM’s dynamic diaphragm.

The resonance sounds like full-size headphones’ bass.
“Open”, “Deep”, “bouncing”, “high-dimensional” , “High Density”, “High-Sound Pressure”.

—Technical Observations:
IEM’s bass resonance, which usually relies on

Transducers+
Acoustic tube guide / or directly pass-thru + sound outlet nozzle  + ear tip’s internal acoustic chamber + ear tip’s membrane (thickness and material ) + ear canal’s acoustic chamber = final sound wave delivery to
①ear drum
②ear canal’s surface

Of which AFUL added extra resonance chamber and long tube guide to have extra amplification of bass wave. When delivered to ②ear canal’s surface, the resonance provides an additional dimension of bass image depth.

▶︎Air Pressure release system confirmed to be working. No pressure build up and feels comfortable and being vented. I guess this venting system serves important role in their “Micro Resonator Technology”. Which helps bass imaging to be more dynamic and with high momentum, imaging positioning, as well as you can feel the direction and speed of how bass wave will travel through your perceived staging space.

▶︎Very instrument-neutral, rendering original mix/mastering very truthfully. BA driver spec is great too. Natural sounding

▶︎Upper registers sounds similar to that of B2’s probably not as extended as “colored” ones.  Neutral approach precisely executed👍

Even with a bit rough out of box DD subwoofer performance, P5 is a thing that I feel “*great, my hard earned money spent paid off*”.

P5’s bass system is what I will be demanding for the penultimate engame IEM.
A 4EST+ 4BA (upper mid) + 4BA (mid-upper bass) + 1 LCP DD with AFUL’s acoustic technology + full range Bone Conduction Driver to fill the gap between IEM and Full-size can’s Pinna area stimulation.

—Tip Roll Notes
▶︎Stock (Blue) Actually very satisfying balance. No complaints.
▶︎SpinFit W1 : It recuded P5’s fun part bass. Tonality wise good.

▶︎Softears UC: I was expecting UC to boost P5’s best bass, to further niche, but it didn’t happen. Strangely UC and P5 is a mis-match. It makes P5 to sound a good 4BA+1DD, but a bit boring.

▶︎SpinFit CP360: The resonance match of CP360 and P5 is good. Currently a beat match except the stock tips which actually does very good job.

▶︎SpinFit CP100: Not terrible, but it V-tuned. Mid feel scooped.

▶︎AZLA SednafitLight: Opens up mid-and upper, more transparency. Bass resonance is a little tight but very good match. Currently Best Match over CP360 & Stock.

▶︎TRI CLARION: lowers baas floor, opens up staging and transparency to the highest level. Treble sensitive group with certain gain spot around 5-6khz may start to feel offended depending on the type of genre. Tonal balance is bright-neutral, I actually like this presentation for classical.

▶︎Latex M570: !!! This is a good match. Sub-bass kick, mid-bass resonance, clear visibility. Not too offensive 5-6khz, wide diffusion depending on the source.   It will lower bass floor but still retain the “rumble feeling”. I was using M570 on HEXA as my vocal-neutral reference monitor, but I may need to order another pair… It will raise few decibels of mid and upper, so the tonal balance will facing north of neutral.

▶︎AZLA Xelastec Crystal : The M570’s original copy with harder silicone material. Has good synergy with P5 as well, bass floor will be lowered as well, sub-bass timbre will be tight but nimble.  Technicalities wise this is very accrued and precise.

▶︎Moondrop Spring Tip : mid-upper mid boost. Bass floor is lowered. Resonance is OK, but lacks “the kick”. Spring Tip is obtainable from Moondrop’s Chu. And it has good synergy with Thieaudio’s dynamic driver if anyone haven’t tried.

▶︎Acostune AER07: similar to stock, but due to wider bore than stock, higher mid and upper, more transparency with a trade off possible fatigue, bass is tight but has good resonance.

▶︎UM BlueCore: Wide Bore x Bass boost thin black silicone, not a good match. Bass is too loose.

▶︎AZLA Zelastec: Very good synergy. Bass transient and silicone resonance point has a good balance. One of final pairing candidates. Mid-upper balance is good as well.

▶︎Final E: small bore, usually used to tame extremely harsh treble. Actually if you push down the tips further down to the steps, Final E and P5 has good synergy, making P5 a warm-neutral with some cost of transparency and air. Westone tuning. Actually a nice match.


Some tracks used to test bass performance. The 4BA part is great as well, but bass is something that needs more digging.
For male voice resonance, this is some oriental wicked but catchy one to test


J-pop with good bass.



Modern instrumental with nice acoustic and fast bass


Jazz


Acoustic Cello Solo


Smooth electronica


Billboard classic


Modern Rock


Human Beatbox



SORRY AFUL FOR MOCKING YOUR BRANDNAMS AS AWFUL.

It is BeautiFUL. Please consider changing name to BFUL Performer 5.

Will update more details later once 100 hours of burn-in run completes. Maybe at head-gear review. This P5 is worth a coverage, something new to IEM.


----------



## Jmop

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


KiiBOOM Allure has a great fit (for me) and is a warmer set with a strong bass response but maybe not ideal if you want something that does pacing extremely well, Allure can be a bit sleepy.


----------



## Surf Monkey

wdelta06 said:


> A little old school but the TRI I3 Pro (tribrid-planar, ba, dd) should be considered...
> 
> Bass is off the charts while maintaining pretty good mids & treble.
> 
> ...



I bought an i3 Pro on the 11:11 sale. It’s a great set. It sounds amazingly analogue. Smooth, bassy, warm. I really like it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 17, 2022)

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


Now…I may recommend AFUL Performer 5, if you fit it with some bass enhancing ear tips, the quality of bass is very basshead satisfying.  I can call myself part-time basshead, because I also love joining night club’s “BASS” dominated EDM parties. Of which, I could say one of the best Club in North American Continent, is “Rebel” Toronto, Canada.   Performer 5 can simulate EDM’s deep reaching bass very well.  Only let down is that it’s $220, $70 over run from your budget range. 

But the good news is that HiFiGo literally throw 100s of free samples to reviewers of which I can see some of them will not like instrument-neutral approach and will sell those sample on second hand market, an almost brand new one. You may be able to find those around $150.


----------



## nihil23

baskingshark said:


> Look at the new Zetian Wu Heyday packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So-so, as I see it, for HBB these collab projects are just a way to milk his fan base. Now it has become more obvious than before. All-aluminum housing? But the inside is the same plastic covered with aluminum, electroplated, I suppose


----------



## Carpet

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


+1 for TRI I3PRO  
Tribrid planar that predates all the recent planar/BA hybrids. Certainly keeps a place on my top picks.


----------



## Leonarfd

What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.


----------



## Jmop

Leonarfd said:


> What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.


I use those stiff Azlas sometimes, they aren’t the worst feeling tips and they really pump the bass.


----------



## nraymond

Leonarfd said:


> What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.


I'm generally not a fan of small bore... my favorite bass enhancing tips are the Acoustune AET08a and the New Bee Premium Replacement Earbud Tips. I'm not sure either are available for purchase anymore though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 17, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.


Small bore is kinda old school to my impression. It boost bass simply by reducing treble, but bass resonance will take damage going thru the small bore.


I’d pick Softears UC for bass transient improvement.

And KZ’s proprietary Ear tips for AST. It has ultra short Nozzle to end distances with extra thin (almost non-existent thickness) white silicone. A very unique ear tip that actually put nozzle outlet next to your ear drum, and let bass resonate well with that extra thin silicone. I wish KZ sells that tip separately, as it has one and the only functionality to tune any IEMs.

Moondrop’s SpringTip’ wide bore, thin latest gen silicone resonates well with many dynamic driver’s bass as well. For dynamic driver with rough transient, Spring Tip will tame it well.


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 17, 2022)

nraymond said:


> I'm generally not a fan of small bore... my favorite bass enhancing tips are the Acoustune AET08a and the New Bee Premium Replacement Earbud Tips. I'm not sure either are available for purchase anymore though.


Same, from my experience the sound is always nicest with wide bore. Personal favorite due to comfort, good seal and full sound is  Kbear 07 Yellow, the Azla Crystal is also good on IEMs that's harder to get a good seal.


----------



## PeacockObscura

Tonight I've experienced audio nirvana with the CAYIN N3pro, Meze Audio Advar and a fabulous hi rez Honky Dory
The depth of musicality and shear enjoyment has turned me in to a pool of mush.


----------



## PeacockObscura

Duplicate deleted


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great! AFUL performer 5(band 5) arrived!
> Phew, I didn’t have to go thru a long dispute process.
> 
> 
> ...



Tip and Cable Roll result for AFUL P5:
Stock Cable x Stock Blue Tip. 

Man…AFUL knows what’s the best balance for P5…. This stock x stock brings the best balance.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Leonarfd said:


> What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.



Gotta say, the Final Type-E series tips bring the thump and slam. My Jade/FiiO JD7 is sporting them at present and the experience is simply outstanding.


----------



## baskingshark

Leonarfd said:


> What is peoples favorite bass enhancing tips? I'm guessing mostly small bore tips that helps.



+1 to the final audio E black tips.

The white final audio E tips are brighter, so don't get this, but get the black ones, the latter tame treble quite well.

They usually retail for $15 usd for a set, but if you buy a $20 iem like he kinera Tyr or Final E500, they come with the final E black tips, so it is like getting the tips + iem for additional five bucks.


----------



## Jmop

Yeah I’m gonna pick up that Tanchjim cable S to match with the Stargate (so single-ended) cuz they look the same and made out of the same materials, description of the cable S sound is exactly how I hear the Stargate. I just want that combo of the look plus the coherency throughout the DAC and cable.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> +1 to the final audio E black tips.
> 
> The white final audio E tips are brighter, so don't get this, but get the black ones, the latter tame treble quite well.
> 
> They usually retail for $15 usd for a set, but if you buy a $20 iem like he kinera Tyr or Final E500, they come with the final E black tips, so it is like getting the tips + iem for additional five bucks.



I just realised something: Final equips Final E5000 with Type E tips. They like GIGABASS, don't they


----------



## Jmop

Would anyone be interested in a packaged deal? Continental U.S. only please. Gimlet, Shozy T1, Cadenza, Tanya, might have one or two more. Just gonna throw it out here once since I can’t post multiples in a single classified anymore.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 18, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> +1 to the final audio E black tips.
> 
> The white final audio E tips are brighter, so don't get this, but get the black ones, the latter tame treble quite well.
> 
> They usually retail for $15 usd for a set, but if you buy a $20 iem like he kinera Tyr or Final E500, they come with the final E black tips, so it is like getting the tips + iem for additional five bucks.


Yea I was thinking Final E is old school, but when tried with Performer 5, it had pretty warm and nice bass resonance. Final E still can do good job to some good matching ones.

Just like Final E = Get Final E500 $20 which comes with full set of Final E,

Moondrop Spring Tip = Get Chu$19, it comes with full set of Spring Tips if separately bought $12.99

Also if you get Moondrop’s Stellaris, around $109. It comes with full set of Softwars UC (S, M, L).  If separately bought it only has Sx2 or Mx2 or Lx2 for $19.  Stellaris, is questionable one from Moondrop. Sounds like KZ’s ZS10 in terms of tuning. Can handle some acoustic genre pretty well, and Planar driver’s spec is very good.

My speculation is that KZ and Moondrop sent their product design to same ODM. ODM mistakenly put KZ’s Planar design as Moondrop Stellaris, and Moondrop’s Design as KZ PR1PRO. That makes sense.

KZ curve.





Moondrop Curve


----------



## warbles

Tzennn said:


> If your wife is safe and sound then it's alright isn't it? 😁 if one day you decided to go to Vietnam, i suggest Da Nang as it is well developed city and have the traditional peaceful and slowness of vietnamese


Seriously? It's actually quiet in the ciry of Da Nang? No screeching howling motor scooters buzzing in every direction, etcetera?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Anyone tried this?
BGVP’s 2DD for $29.
https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ne-dual-dynamic-driver-iem-activity-headphone

I don’t know why all IEM shop puts Dolls Frontline (JP) Girls Frontline (CN)’s G36 as their “6D Gaming” experience Ads. It’s not FPS…a map strategy game. Girls Frontline is a proper copyright app game so that makes me wonder about the compliance awareness of IEM shops, as well as Shenzhen Audio’s legal consciousness.




↓


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HifiGo has Dunu SA 6 Ultra's on sale. 

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804692875757.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> HifiGo has Dunu SA 6 Ultra's on sale.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804692875757.html


Great and SA6 for $478. 

Definitely not a cheap one, but still it’s one of best tuned IEM we can find.

N5005 is good tuned too.


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> Anyone tried this?
> BGVP’s 2DD for $29.
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ne-dual-dynamic-driver-iem-activity-headphone
> 
> ...


That waifu, is killer


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Anyone tried this?
> BGVP’s 2DD for $29.
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...ne-dual-dynamic-driver-iem-activity-headphone
> 
> ...


Akros, who I trust as having a good ear, said the Scale was a waste of time. Bloaty mess. Vortex stated the exact same thing. Mid bass bleedy and not impressive. I imagine that's why they aren't talked about?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Akros, who I trust as having a good ear, said the Scale was a waste of time. Bloaty mess. Vortex stated the exact same thing. Mid bass bleedy and not impressive. I imagine that's why they aren't talked about?


Thx. Great info!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 18, 2022)

So near my endgame listen. Absolutely beautiful and creamy sound. Mature, creamy, with punch and resolution. AKG N5005 + Sony A55 with Mr Walkman mod + Fiio Mont Blanc IEM Edition amp + Fiio pure silver interconnect + DD hifi gold 3.5 adapter for AKG 2.5 balanced cable + spinfit silicone tips.

The Q1 mk II is an excellent semi-budget amp ($100-$130), but it's bassy and dark. The Mont Blanc is more transparent and balanced. Less colored, so it suits the A55 and AKG N5005 much better. I also have my Cardas interconnect, which is a superior interconnect to the Fiio pure silver, but I wanted to keep it more balanced with more clarity in the highs, and the fiio does that trick, because the A55 has that thick Sony house sound.

So far it's been aural bliss for me and I absolutely have to thank @AmericanSpirit for the AKG recc. Had it not been for him, I wouldn't have taken the plunge. Cheers!   

p.s. I'll be hooking the Mont Blanc to my DX170 with the Cardas interconnect and 3.5 termination, and see where my ears take me?


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea your closing word, it’s not bad if you don’t have $50 good IEM. Is basically one sentence summary of cadenza. Definitely not “sub $50 king” as hyped. This is my final conclusion after tip rolls, and 100hrs of burn in to Cadenza.
> 
> *Attention calling for ongoing trend of “frequent collab reviewer”.*
> 
> ...



I have just seen this one. Boy, that’s serious   

No comment on the bias thing, especially since some people make a living writing these reviews.

I think that this race to the bottom is getting out of hands. We get it, you (chi fi manufacturers) nail the tuning. No need to brag about good tuning on a budget, it’s not 2021 anymore. 





Give us good technical performance, give us good build quality. Perhaps those things are not as cool as “look how nice we tune” or making a statement “you don’t need to pay for tuning” (personally, who cares? If you have poor technical performance, you still create poor listening experience even if you hit Harman 100%. If you have outstanding technical performance, you can get away with slight tuning mistakes)


----------



## r31ya (Dec 18, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea I was thinking Final E is old school, but when tried with Performer 5, it had pretty warm and nice bass resonance. Final E still can do good job to some good matching ones.
> 
> Just like Final E = Get Final E500 $20 which comes with full set of Final E,
> 
> ...


KZ need to go through PLA13 and PR1 Balance+Hifi before reaching PR1 Pro.
it was constant request to tune it "to be more balanced", reduce the bass to get more clarity, and finally reach PR1 Pro who still need Foams to deal with that rather harsh"clarity"




---

and oh, i was trying to spend my time with my PR1 Pro with stock setup to see whats what and its a bit underwhelming. pretty good for $42, not sure its that competitive in $80 segment.
but then i finally goes "eh lets just use balanced cable". Planar would love more juice and yuup, everything is beautiful again.
the vocal is not quite upfront but it is in the center, encircled by instrument.
bass is now somewhat impactful, bass guitar while still melds in the background in some songs is now more easily found, guitar is super sharp, vocals... detailed but not "lush". its a bit dry. pretty high in resolution, tough it came with a bit of harshness in the treble.

the staging... everything have proper "space" with noticeable "gap" between instrument which suppose to be good. especially done with 1 driver.
but the issue being the placement of instrument is a fair bit different that i used to and its not quite "grand" sounding somehow.
it feels like a band in a stage that is too big for their group and they got a bit too spaced out.

bracket redefining at @80? eeeh. 
competitive sounding with balanced cable at $80. i guess yeah. not like i have alot of iem in that price bracket tough.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> KZ need to go through PLA13 and PR1 Balance+Hifi before reaching PR1 Pro.
> it was constant request to tune it "better", reduce the bass to get more clarity, and finally reach PR1 Pro who still need Foams to deal with that rather harsh"clarity"


Yea, It’s a Joke. Moondrop to come up with ZS10, and KZ to come up with pretty nicely tuned one.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea, It’s a Joke. Moondrop to come up with ZS10, and KZ to come up with pretty nicely tuned one.


moondrop love neutral bright and with planar driver, they manage to recreate the sun.
hence "stelarris"


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> I have just seen this one. Boy, that’s serious
> 
> No comment on the bias thing, especially since some people make a living writing these reviews.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, it just a precaution to “apply stress test” to hyped IEMs.  

Especially for hyped one by influential reviewer with possible business incentives behind.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> moondrop love neutral bright and with planar driver, they manage to recreate the sun.
> hence "stelarris"


Touche! That makes sense.


----------



## Jmop

r31ya said:


> KZ need to go through PLA13 and PR1 Balance+Hifi before reaching PR1 Pro.
> it was constant request to tune it "to be more balanced", reduce the bass to get more clarity, and finally reach PR1 Pro who still need Foams to deal with that rather harsh"clarity"
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, nice graph with the foams.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 18, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So near my endgame listen. Absolutely beautiful and creamy sound. Mature, creamy, with punch and resolution. AKG N5005 + Sony A55 with Mr Walkman mod + Fiio Mont Blanc IEM Edition amp + Fiio pure silver interconnect + DD hifi gold 3.5 adapter for AKG 2.5 balanced cable + spinfit silicone tips.
> 
> The Q1 mk II is an excellent semi-budget amp ($100-$130), but it's bassy and dark. The Mont Blanc is more transparent and balanced. Less colored, so it suits the A55 and AKG N5005 much better. I also have my Cardas interconnect, which is a superior interconnect to the Fiio pure silver, but I wanted to keep it more balanced with more clarity in the highs, and the fiio does that trick, because the A55 has that thick Sony house sound.
> 
> ...


oops I overlooked. Great to hear that! Hope N5005 has a good pair with DX170.

I put both BT cable and 2.5mm cable in the case, it is very good to have an option for wireless and when charging, or serious listening, balanced 2.5mm.

I was doing direct AB test between same 4BA+1DD N5005 and latest knocking boy AFUL P5.

I think I will be picking N5005 if I was to tell pick only one to home.
P5 is technically amazing especially for the bass performance, and very neutral and natural sounding set piece.

N5005’s “pleasant” focused tuning per se is the main reason what I would value more than neutrality. The tuning could not go wrong at any genre, where P5 at a time had some fatiguing moment.


----------



## XerusKun (Dec 18, 2022)

Cheesebuggah said:


> Interesting. I don't have any devices (other than my phone) that takes USB-C, so I am hesitant on buying these. I trust you as a reviewer and we listen to similar genres of music; however, I consider myself a treble-head and like more treble than necessary. Would you still think they are a better option for me than the Chu?
> 
> Also, are we getting a review of the Quarks DSP from you? I know these reviews take time and I would understand if you aren't going to.
> P.S. I love the way you review things: waterfall graphs, stage instrument location images, and music tests!


A very late reply..
I really have no plans on reviewing them and just want to enjoy them as it is, but I am loving how they sound the longer I listen to them.. so yeah, I hope it helps. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-quarks-dsp.26233/review/29797/


----------



## o0genesis0o

Why would an IEM listener want a big audio brick? Nearly two years after asking that question, I finally got to answer that question myself with Topping G5. My review is online on Head-fi as well as my personal blog (no ads or affiliation link, but if you visit, the visitor number on my dashboard would make me happy )



> Topping G5 is a versatile source. It can be used as a desktop all-in-one, a Bluetooth portable DAC/amp, a portable amplifier, and even a DAC for speakers. It also offers good build quality and excellent handling. The sound quality of the G5 is also excellent. Its desktop effect is addictive, especially if you listen to many complex mixes and recordings. This effect puts G5 one solid step above most dongle DAC/amps.
> 
> The main drawback of G5 is the EMI noise. I choose to work around this issue rather than buy a different one because this kind of device is rarely available at this price point. Suppose you are okay with some infrequent noises when stacking your phone on the amp. *Topping G5 can be a practical endgame for your portable audio, especially if you do not want a digital audio player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guipnox

wdelta06 said:


> A little old school but the TRI I3 Pro (tribrid-planar, ba, dd) should be considered...
> 
> Bass is off the charts while maintaining pretty good mids & treble.
> 
> ...


Strectching my budget a little bit, how is ISN EST50 for electronic music?
I've read some reviews.
It seems insane!


----------



## Guipnox

sutosuto said:


> How close is the sound to ISN EST50? I probably want this for my daily commuting.
> 
> Thanks


How have been your experience using ISN EST50?
Are they really crazy for EDM?
Dubstep, Drum & Bass, PsyTrance, Hardstyle, Tech House.


----------



## lgcubana

Guipnox said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Looking for a budget basshead IEM.
> Up to $100-150 USD.
> ...


iKKO OH10

on AliExpress, look for “iKKO LOT Store”.
$116 USD, new in box
Got my second unit during the last sale, for just under $100 USD

This has the sub bass hit that will give you some chest rattle, with a well defined decay.  Not BA style, which can be authoritative, with a fast recovery; which I would equate to Death Metal.


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 18, 2022)

Guipnox said:


> How have been your experience using ISN EST50?
> Are they really crazy for EDM?
> Dubstep, Drum & Bass, PsyTrance, Hardstyle, Tech House.


I'm guessing you have read about EST50 and you like good sub bass. EST50 should be a good performing IEM with subwoofer like bass. Personally I like to have my subwoofer on for the genres you mentioned. Still there is alot IEMs thats good with bass heavy fast electronica genres. Just a tip many of the hardstyle and Dubstep songs are badly made and often sound better on cheap consumer sets. Or IEMs that sound more analog and not super detailed, can only reccomend Penon Serial from top of my mind.
This depends again as many Artists make good Electronica that sounds spectacular on higher end gear with good detail.


----------



## Tzennn

warbles said:


> Seriously? It's actually quiet in the ciry of Da Nang? No screeching howling motor scooters buzzing in every direction, etcetera?


It is quieter than other city  the usual buzzing ... Well just asian problem in general haha, Danang is energetic but people there just take it slow. People in Hue (my hometown) always rushing for no reason so ...


----------



## Tzennn

Guipnox said:


> How have been your experience using ISN EST50?
> Are they really crazy for EDM?
> Dubstep, Drum & Bass, PsyTrance, Hardstyle, Tech House.


When it come to EDM, i trust this guy @Redcarmoose . There's fatfreq maestro mini aswell, i'm not into basshead iem so


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea I was thinking Final E is old school, but when tried with Performer 5, it had pretty warm and nice bass resonance. Final E still can do good job to some good matching ones.
> 
> Just like Final E = Get Final E500 $20 which comes with full set of Final E,
> 
> ...


From my understanding (no special insights), KZ is much closer to OEM, if not directly owning some.
I was looking into buying Stellaris (I love this type of sound signature). The long nozzles were scary, so I ended up with another very similar planar (Muse), very likely with the same driver. This earlier-generation planar driver is wild, so perhaps even Moondop could not tame such wilderness. Also, important to note, the same graph for planars and DDs sound noticeably different.
KZ developed their own planar drive (or at least did their own heavy modifications, for instance not using an enclosure as in most of early planar drivers).



Finally to mention is the testament to KZ robustness- good old KZ ZSN went through the full washing cycle three (!!!) times (not me, not guilty to IEM cruelty, our daughter). On the third time, one of the meshes was lost, the BA is directly in the nozzle - so I thought they are done for sure. Nope!! Still very much enjoyable and even fresher looking than ever before 


r31ya said:


> KZ need to go through PLA13 and PR1 Balance+Hifi before reaching PR1 Pro.
> it was constant request to tune it "to be more balanced", reduce the bass to get more clarity, and finally reach PR1 Pro who still need Foams to deal with that rather harsh"clarity"
> 
> 
> ...


The balanced cables by themselves do not do anything (similarly to "silver" and "copper"). They only enable using some sources efficiently, since balanced implementation is easier to deliver more power.
There are few sources out there where the "balanced" output is just an adaptor to non-balanced, and many sources can deliver all the needed power non-balanced.
Then there are all the different synergies between transducers and sources.
Missing your source in your story!


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Tangzu Wan Er SG:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-wan-er-sg.26236/reviews


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 18, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> I'm guessing you have read about EST50 and you like good sub bass. EST50 should be a good performing IEM with subwoofer like bass. Personally I like to have my subwoofer on for the genres you mentioned. Still there is alot IEMs thats good with bass heavy fast electronica genres. Just a tip many of the hardstyle and Dubstep songs are *badly made* and often sound better on cheap consumer sets. Or IEMs that sound more analog and not super detailed, can only reccomend Penon Serial from top of my mind.
> This depends again as many Artists make good Electronica that sounds spectacular on higher end gear with good detail.


Badly made techno or just differently mixed techno?

Well, really much of the standard Techno is mixed slightly different than what you will come across for rock/classical trebles. Where it is essential that the way upper treble cuts through the mix (in club playback) for much of the EDM genre has this stark treble that an IEM will often display as unrefined or (bright) simply just a slightly different mix than with rock, classical etc etc.

They (the producers) are (maybe) more interested in the live playback scenario where the top shelf needs to make it through the room. But I agree in how different the techno mixes are in general, in a way it’s a unique genre unto itself with IEMs. And.......this isn’t even beginning to speak of the low-end bumps. But truly those I have better luck with (the bass) being different than the rest of the genres too!

The other thing is the Techno is never a real recording of an instrument, so it may have different goals sound wise? Where regular music is not 100% synths. But I totally agree on how cheap consumer sets do well with reproducing the tune, often better than top-end “audiophile” sets, as they don’t have the treble abilities to make you hear that set of frequencies!

But what’s wild is the bass on the EST50 gets a (sculpted) enhancement from other aftermarket cables, other than the one supplied (ISN S8) cable at the start. Meaning the included cable is great and well rounded but a cleaner bass and more paced bass can be obtained with the EST50 upon changing the cable out. Like put on the ISN SC4 cable and watch what happens to the EST50 mids and treble due to the whole dynamics of the bass playback changing! Not necessarily saying the ISN SC4 playback is better, but I prefer it more than the S8 rendition? These are just different ways to perceive the ISN EST50!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 18, 2022)

Guipnox said:


> How have been your experience using ISN EST50?
> Are they really crazy for EDM?
> Dubstep, Drum & Bass, PsyTrance, Hardstyle, Tech House.


Oh boy, that genre. I love it too.

You may want BA bass to keep up with hard-psy.  Preferably Sonion 38 or 37.

Or at least an LCP dynamic driver for it’s subwoofer. Other dynamic driver, unless its pure beryllium(not Beryllium coated), is not fast enough for complex and fast music like psytrance (Astrix, Hallucinogen, Vini Vici, etc) here is my fav one GMS they are the mix of Goa-trance and Psytrance.

I’m a music game addict (I play every Friday night at local Japanese Amusement Arcade “Round1” for rhythm games), and this even though being a music game is pretty good psytrance.
I didn’t find the exact track, so I uploaded my video which was taken like 3years ago





It’s in Japanese, but anyone can understand because it’s a graphical and auditorial guide. It’s from a sound engineer (composer) telling what’s happening to sound waves when more than 1 tone is mixed together with actual sound. (I have no slightest idea why this guy put his weight next to his name at intro😂, as if his weight is an important thing as a composer)

3 independent tones




All mixed




Close look







You can visually see how sensitive those mixture of final wave even from just 3 tones are. Imaging electronica with hundreds of them mixed together.

As you see bass wave has long wave length, it generally takes distortions when complexity takes place, that’s why I’m suggesting BA bass for electronica.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29803


----------



## User650

Anyone ever see the simgot over ear headphones? I found them on AliExpress but they only ship to Russia


----------



## User650

Simgot et1000: http://www.simgot.com/en/products/detail/13.html#!/specs


----------



## InvisibleInk

User650 said:


> Simgot et1000: http://www.simgot.com/en/products/detail/13.html#!/specs



Yeah, when I click that link Firefox don't like it...


----------



## User650

InvisibleInk said:


> Yeah, when I click that link Firefox don't like it...


Yea simgot's site is unencrypted, I reccoment just googling the name you can find a link to aliexpress via google as well.


----------



## r31ya

PhonoPhi said:


> From my understanding (no special insights), KZ is much closer to OEM, if not directly owning some.
> I was looking into buying Stellaris (I love this type of sound signature). The long nozzles were scary, so I ended up with another very similar planar (Muse), very likely with the same driver. This earlier-generation planar driver is wild, so perhaps even Moondop could not tame such wilderness. Also, important to note, the same graph for planars and DDs sound noticeably different.
> KZ developed their own planar drive (or at least did their own heavy modifications, for instance not using an enclosure as in most of early planar drivers).
> 
> ...


i use BTR5 which have dual dac and dual amp for the balanced out.
it also basically more than doubled the power output compared to the 3.5mm out.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> i use BTR5 which have dual dac and dual amp for the balanced out.
> it also basically more than doubled the power output compared to the 3.5mm out.



Yeah, I'm only aware of Topping G5 as the one with "fake" balanced output. IMHO, if a portable source offer balanced output, use balanced. It's not because balanced is definitely better, but it's because the single-ended output is likely an afterthought. 

Desktop is a different story. For example, I couldn't careless if the G5's 4.4mm is not truely balanced because it's single-ended performance is still very powerful.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ive finaly receive the right filter for Meaoes Eagle hybrid....this tame sibilance a bit but doesn't save them from sounding plain bad imo
i hope to be able to endure them more than 5min for a full detailed review, until then, this is a first impressions video of 4 iems including this Eagle.


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> Yeah, I'm only aware of Topping G5 as the one with "fake" balanced output. IMHO, if a portable source offer balanced output, use balanced. It's not because balanced is definitely better, but it's because the single-ended output is likely an afterthought.
> 
> Desktop is a different story. For example, I couldn't careless if the G5's 4.4mm is not truely balanced because it's single-ended performance is still very powerful.


There is also a.c.g balanced mode with the  same voltage/power but improved background noise and stability.

Fiio is notorious for undermining their single ended outputs. Fiio actually hooked me into balanced with Q1-II (now I revisit this DAC of my first " audiophile" experience with its warm signature full of the background noise with a chuckle).

It never occured to me to try single-ended outputs in my BTR3K and BTR5


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

PhonoPhi said:


> There is also a.c.g balanced mode with the  same voltage/power but improved background noise and stability.
> 
> Fiio is notorious for undermining their single ended outputs. Fiio actually hooked me into balanced with Q1-II (now I revisit this DAC of my first " audiophile" experience with its warm signature full of the background noise with a chuckle).
> 
> It never occured to me to try single-ended outputs in my BTR3K and BTR5


Good description of the Q1 II.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

My thoughts on the KiwiEars Cadenza worthy of the hype!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiwiears-cadenza.26239/review/29806/


----------



## greymousetaxi

kbear ink (left)
kbear believe (right)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 18, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> My thoughts on the KiwiEars Cadenza worthy of the hype!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kiwiears-cadenza.26239/review/29806/


recommend to try Tripowin Lea if you like Cadenza’s tuning. A class above Cadenza with $23 price tag

Here is fr Aria/Lea/Cadenza




I couldn’t find any aliexpress ones, and amazon ones are overpriced. Tripowin still offers thru their official website for 25.99 it seems.
https://tripowin.com/products/tripowin-lea
Note: careful of L/R indicator direction, it has to be facing outside, official webpage has the pictures.
Lea is basically 90% performance of Moondrop’s Aria at less than a half of the price.

Crin’s score for Lea is
Tone : A | Tech : C+

I’d actually find it close as
Tone: A | Tech : B

While Crin didn’t release Casenza score but assuming from his grading trend it could be somewhere in
Tone: A or A- | Tech : D+ or C-
Technicalities on his chart for Cadenza will not be more than C- becuase it will contradict with his See Audio Yume’s Tone S-, Tech C rating. If Crin ever said Cadenza is better than Yume in technicality, I think I’d find his review to be less credible at that point.

Where I’d locate Cadenza somewhere
Tone: A | Tech: C criteria. Decent and great balanced tuning with average technicality that won’t hurt anyone.


----------



## Maxima7

AmericanSpirit said:


> recommend to try Tripowin Lea if you like Cadenza’s tuning. A class above Cadenza with $23 price tag
> 
> I couldn’t find any aliexpress ones, and amazon ones are overpriced. Tripowin still offers thru their official website for 25.99 it seems.
> https://tripowin.com/products/tripowin-lea
> ...


Which reviewers are even really consistent with each other? I see big differences with everybody. Just talking about Cadenza, well, Crinacle gives Mele and Blon C+ in tech, and Timmy has Cadenza as one of his top in the B- category (personal enjoyment = 6) and that category includes the Aria (which his does show that he gives it better in details) or pricier ones such as Hana 2021 and Olina SE (Olina not even in the minimum B- category).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> Which reviewers are even really consistent with each other? I see big differences with everybody. Just talking about Cadenza, well, Crinacle gives Mele and Blon C+ in tech, and Timmy has Cadenza as one of his top in the B- category (personal enjoyment = 6) and that category includes the Aria (which his does show that he gives it better in details) or pricier ones such as Hana 2021 and Olina SE (Olina not even in the minimum B- category).


*Quote from my head gear review for cadenza 

Technical expressions:*
Aria>Lea >>Cadenza

*Overall tonal balance:*
Cadenza > Aria > Lea

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Aria > Lea >>Cadenza

*My preference: tuning x technicality*

Aria > Lea ≧ Cadenza

All used stock cable, and Softears UC(L) to reveal technical performance.

*My Aria is modded (dumper filter removed)
*In-depth review performed score for
Modded Aria (81/100: A-)

Random quick rating
Lea ( B+ ) ; slightly behind Aria, but fairly close. 90% Aria spec.

In-depth review performed score for
Moondrop Starfield (75/100: B)

Cadenza (B- ); Tonality-wise well balanced, driver spec is just the average or slightly above average DD*

yes B - is pretty good placement I’d say
Timmy‘s placement makes sense to me. Aria‘s stock I placed as B as well.

I’m not saying each reviewer has to have same scores, that’s nonsense. They have their own subjective measurement. Also price and sound won’t have a significant correlation, at least if you are not comparing Anole VX to TRN VX.

I’m just providing Cadenza’s personal evaluation.

Tonality wise great A grade
Technicality wise average C grade
overall 70/100 : a pass. B-


Oh I overlooked Crin’s Mele assessment part.. C+ for Mele? Really… Better than Yume? That’s good point, very questionable.  A good note for “Crin’s stress test adjustment“.

Crinacle has tendencies for not paying much attention to “ok whatever” grade IEMs, which mostly falls in his C grade. That‘s a good pointing that we need to care less about his C grade assessment going forward.

Can’t blame him for that sloppy C-grade assessment though. I know that feeling as well. In fact I won’t be motived to write about “Ok, not bad” grade IEM’s review on head-gear, if not seeing some claim “Cadenza is $sub 50 king”.  A big denial there I’d like to place with all my past experiences on stake. And my pride as an audiophile.

I’m not giving random “no Cadenza isn’t budget $50 king cuz it doesnt fit with my taste.” No. I’ve tested many sub $50 benchmarks, and still own those on my hand. It can be directly A-B teated, and I’m not an amateur in testing sonic performance either, I’ve doing this since a word IEM never existed.  So that’s my advocacy and I’d like to put a huge denial of claiming Cadenza as best performing IEM that you can get under $50. It’s good, a probable choice, but not king.

If you only have $50 to spend per month for your hobby, and believe Casenza is best thing in the world.

That, may face a sad consequence. “Oh not bad. But that’s it?. Is this all sub 50’s best could offer?”. I don’t want that to happen.

For someone has $500 to spend per month on hobby, yea. Go ahead, try it yourself. And you see why people selling Cadenza after trying.  If you own $50 class good IEM, Cadenza won’t out perform those, it’s gonna be an obsolete object sitting in your drawer.


----------



## Maxima7

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m not saying each reviewer has to have same scores, that’s nonsense. They have their own subjective measurement. Also price and sound won’t have a significant correlation, at least if you are not comparing Anole VX to TRN VX.
> 
> I’m just providing Cadenza’s personal evaluation.
> 
> ...



They have different rankings because the differences aren't all that big, and too much of a preference thing. All I'm saying is your ranking is no guarantee that someone will like the Aria more than the Cadenza.

Timmy has Aria as same tier B-.

I think people are cognizant that when a reviewer does a top rank for the money, it's their personal ranking. I don't know who else is saying it's best under 50, but I think HBB did if that's what you're referring to, but he also says it'll likely be beat in a few months and doesn't challenge people who mention their favorites.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 19, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I just realised something: Final equips Final E5000 with Type E tips. They like GIGABASS, don't they



Agreed. Ironically, the final E black tips are not a good synergy with Final E3000 and E5000?

The boost the bass so much that it becomes boomy and muddy. These two IEMs might have been better served with a stock tip that increases the upper frequencies.




baskingshark said:


> Hohoho
> 
> Managed to get me paws on a loaner AKG N5005.
> 
> ...



Some quick impressions for the N5005.

Yep so the filters do work and ain't gimmicks. The "reference" filter seems to be the most balanced filter. You are getting 4 IEMs in one purchase due to the 4 tuning options, so the N5005 is a very versatile pair.

First up, the N5005 come with some propetiary MMCX connectors, so aftermarket cables won't work. Which is a bummer and potential deal breaker for some. No doubt, it comes with a 3.5 and 2.5 mm cable and a BT cable, but some might wanna use their own aftermarket 4.4 mm cable?

Secondly, the N5005 are quite difficult to drive for a hybrid. I would say they require as much juice as something like the Final E3000 or E4000. It sounds very meh from a low powered smartphone in terms of dynamics, but once juiced well, the N5005 really sings.

Fit wise, I have some friends who own the N5005 that complain it has fitting issues with folks with larger ears. YMMV, it seems okay in terms of fit for me.

One area which bugs me, the N5005 has a very glassy timbre for woodwind and brass instruments. This gives an unnatural sheen to acoustic instruments and vocals, and I have to deduct marks in this area.

Technically, the N5005 are very good. I would say they do hold their own against some TOTL sets. Soundstage, imaging, layering, instrument separation and micro-detailing are very well done. Bass is tight and clean. Are they $1000 level good in terms of technicalities - that was the original retail price for the N5005? I would say probably no, but at the $199 USD pricing now, yes they are really competitive and kill most hybrids under $500 USD, especially with the 4 tuning options on tap.

So considering the N5005 were released some time back, they didn't age too badly. Just perhaps the propietiary MMCX and artificial timbre may be a deal breaker for some. At $199 USD, this is a snip, and they have my recommendation at this price (for $1000 bucks, hell no).

Actually since this is a loaner, I actually quite like it and will purchase it for $199 USD from the owner, it seems to be in good condition and is not available outside USA for $199 USD.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> They have different rankings because the differences aren't all that big, and too much of a preference thing. All I'm saying is your ranking is no guarantee that someone will like the Aria more than the Cadenza.
> 
> Timmy has Aria as same tier B-.
> 
> I think people are cognizant that when a reviewer does a top rank for the money, it's their personal ranking. I don't know who else is saying it's best under 50, but I think HBB did if that's what you're referring to, but he also says it'll likely be beat in a few months and doesn't challenge people who mention their favorites.


I’m not familiar with Timmy, but if that is his ranking style, to each his own.  You see Crin does rough assessment for Aria/KXXS/Starfield as same B bracket.

To me that’s as rough as calling Yamaha/Steinway/Bosendorfer as “oh yea they sound like Piano”.
Not an audiophile’s evaluation to my impression.

Regardless of tonality, you cant justify technicality C IEM as “best” at any chance, not in couple of month. It is not best at current state.

 I’m going to give you my life / house / car / whole investment for that.

A Whole bet.

Not a chance.

It is as foolish as if you take Toyota Camry, and claim “Camry is fastest car you can buy for sub$50k segment”.

That’s very irresponsible assessment for being an influencer.

I’m going to challenge that assessment for sure.

“If you are claiming Toyota Camry is the fastest car in the world for anything you can buy below $50k. What about Ford Mustang? Subaru WRX? Dodge Charger? Or even Tesla Model3?”.

For being a regular reviewer to claim that assessment, that’s totally fine, just one’s point of view.

But as an influencer with thousands of followers, I can’t just sit and let that assessment to materialize.

Because Cadenza is not a game changer as proclaimed.

I personally have zero feeling about HBB, and actually likes some of his collaboration tuning.

But not that “best 50” assessment coming out from someone reviewed hundreds of IEMs.

He is not an amateur reviewer and not deaf.

He shall has known Cadenza is just an average driver equipped well tuned IEM with somehow OK priced offering.

That’s the whole context of criticizing his opinion.

Same to counter offering car example, for Cadenza even with similar tuning, you have better choice, Tripowin Lea, let alone other IEMs with different tuning  which obviously have better technicalities for being sub $50.

That’s it. Not gonna spend more time defending for someone who may have believed the hype and ending up of lukewarm experience.

And thanks for bring it up, I actually located his youtube video and left comments.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Agreed. Ironically, the final E black tips are not a good synergy with Final E3000 and E5000?
> 
> The boost the bass so much that it becomes boomy and muddy. These two IEMs might have been better served with a stock tip that increases the upper frequencies.
> 
> ...


Great welcome to N5005 club mate👍

Yea N5005 is not the most natural sound producing set I may agree. If the little spiced up area hits over ones preferred curve, that glassy timbre may occur.  Bass filter is what risk-off that offense to my impression.

Also the fit was pretty problematic one to my ear as well,
It’s due to the angle of the nozzle design with short stems.





To solve this fit issue, the stock SpinFit couldn’t help much, I had to rearrange to CP360 for a good fit, and secure inoffensive distance between shell and ear as well as trimming that glassy part with CP360’s acoustic chamber.

Anyway, yes N5005 for being $sub 500, is still very competitive with great tuning.  Great to have another club member so we share more reference points.

Which one do you prefer as daily use IEM? P5 or N5005.

For me N5005 as all-rounder, P5 as fun and exciting listening experience.

I’m on 20hrs of burn in for P5 on iPad, out of whim, I played some youtube video (non-music) on my iPad, the bass rumble surely is one of a kind rich sounding one.

For current great sounding yet not kidney selling priced ones, I feel these will have good diversified tuning and could provide users different experiences:


HEXA : best cost-to-performance Vocal-neutral tuned technical set

Wu Zetian: great musicality-focused warm-neutral tuned Planar set

N5005: Pleasant tuned, versatile IEM with very high overall performance, very low in distortions.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Maxima7 said:


> They have different rankings because the differences aren't all that big, and too much of a preference thing. All I'm saying is your ranking is no guarantee that someone will like the Aria more than the Cadenza.
> 
> Timmy has Aria as same tier B-.
> 
> I think people are cognizant that when a reviewer does a top rank for the money, it's their personal ranking. I don't know who else is saying it's best under 50, but I think HBB did if that's what you're referring to, but he also says it'll likely be beat in a few months and doesn't challenge people who mention their favorites.



The trick with these reviewers is the same as it is with book, movie, TV, theater and other media reviewers. You can’t really do an effective comparison between them, though sites like Metacritic try. Instead you have to consider each one in isolation. How do their reviews compare to one another? Does the reviewer express preference for certain sound signatures, case designs or accessories? What kind of music do they listen to when reviewing? Do they hype based on gratis gear or do they remain as neutral as reasonably possible?

You get the gist. It’s a lot more about how closely the reviewer’s taste and preferences match your own than about how much or little reviewers agree or disagree with each other.

At least that’s how I see it.


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great welcome to N5005 club mate👍
> 
> Yea N5005 is not the most natural sound producing set I may agree. If the little spiced up area hits over ones preferred curve, that glassy timbre may occur.  Bass filter is what risk-off that offense to my impression.
> 
> ...



Yes agree with you that N5005 is better as an all rounder - especially since it has 4 tuning options available. P5 is above average for a $200 set, but the small soundstage is kind of a deal breaker for me. Between the two, if the N5005 can be obtained at $199 USD, I would definitely go for it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yes agree with you that N5005 is better as an all rounder - especially since it has 4 tuning options available. P5 is above average for a $200 set, but the small soundstage is kind of a deal breaker for me. Between the two, if the N5005 can be obtained at $199 USD, I would definitely go for it.


Hope Samsung to reconsider their monetization strategy for AKG/Harman brand. And I do hope they come up with reasonably justifiable priced 8BA+1LCP 5-way quad-mid BA flagship. If it’s $400, they’ve got my money.

Prior: N3003 (3BA, 3way)
Now: N5005 (4BA+1DD, 4way)
Future: N8008 (8BA+1LCP, 5way)
Hey not impossible!


----------



## r31ya (Dec 19, 2022)

New KZ pokemon is out,
KZ DQS (1 DD, $14)
KZTWS Site
KZ AliExpress

---
Its using CXS DD but with cheaper shell to drive the price down and different tuning.
CXS DD itself is very good technical DD for $20 segment comparatively to other heavy weight iems in the segment
but its marred with meh tuning from KZ when its compared to others $20 heavy weight iems tunings
and DQS seems not changing it much, but hopefully i could be wrong.


----------



## Tzennn

Hmmmm i just got my 7hz Zero, hmm it sound good but hmmm i don't think it will steal my ears like my N3ap, even CRA, or DQ6 .... Hmmmmmm


----------



## Tzennn

As for the soundpeats gamer no.1... Wow the soundstage and imaging is really spot on!


----------



## lushmelody

Tzennn said:


> Hmmmm i just got my 7hz Zero, hmm it sound good but hmmm i don't think it will steal my ears like my N3ap, even CRA, or DQ6 .... Hmmmmmm


Indeed, its just for instrument audiophilia. Not an exciting sound. I chose Wan'er SG because of the higher bass shelf, more musical neutral sound


----------



## r31ya

Tzennn said:


> As for the soundpeats gamer no.1... Wow the soundstage and imaging is really spot on!


ooh, thats a model i heard before, in this thread if i recalled it right. same praise, great the soundstage and imaging
too bad it wasn't advertised enough


----------



## dharmasteve

Yorkshire's finest still doing it. War Rock. New Model Army......Justin Sullivan'


----------



## greymousetaxi

r31ya said:


> New KZ pokemon is out,
> KZ DQS (1 DD, $14)
> KZTWS Site
> KZ AliExpress
> ...


they reused the lyra shell with the nozzle and used a new faceplate. ive modded my lyras to a larger nozzle and it sounds really good. i plan to do the same with these


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> First up, *the N5005 come with some propetiary MMCX connectors, so aftermarket cables won't work. *Which is a bummer and potential deal breaker for some. No doubt, it comes with a 3.5 and 2.5 mm cable and a BT cable, but some might wanna use their own aftermarket 4.4 mm cable?


That saves me a couple C notes.  As I‘m not a fan of the wearable pieces being proprietary.
I’ve shied away from the Sennheiser IE series for their custom tips (which effect the tuning) and Sony’s IER for having a unique termination.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Hmmmm i just got my 7hz Zero, hmm it sound good but hmmm i don't think it will steal my ears like my N3ap, even CRA, or DQ6 .... Hmmmmmm


I guess it will be a good experience to extend your arm for differently tuned IEM that is not your cup of tea.
7Hz Salnotes zero is indeed least energetic one compared to CRA and DQ6, as it’s tuned to satisfy audiophile’s “I want something that sounds inoffensive but well balances” needs.

Where most of sub$50 IEMs are cooked with Tomato Ketchup, BBQ sauce, Honey Mustard, those contains sugar, 7Hz cooked their dish with only Sal, and maybe 1 small teaspoon of vinegar. 

That could be perceived as less engaged IEM at a time. But as you start to accumulate BBQ sauce, Tomato ketchup, one day you may notice. “Hmm it’s a bit too much. I’d
Rather take it with salt and vinegar”

Game on mate.
How’s Gamer No.1, still waiting?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lgcubana said:


> That saves me a couple C notes.  As I‘m not a fan of the wearable pieces being proprietary.
> I’ve shied away from the Sennheiser IE series for their custom tips (which effect the tuning) and Sony’s IER for having a unique termination.


You can use MMCX finish to N5005, not completely proprietary. It’s just that mmcx is somewhat minority in IEM wolrd. Only countable few brands use that and many cable shops don’t have mmcx options. 

Mmcx is better than qdc finish though…that’s proprietary finish, and you could run into self-proclaimed qdc, but actually a kz-c universal finish.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> As for the soundpeats gamer no.1... Wow the soundstage and imaging is really spot on!


Nvm just saw this post!

Great to hear you love it👍 I was not lying right? That’s MEST MKII class staging management I was talking about.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it will be a good experience to extend your arm for differently tuned IEM that is not your cup of tea.
> 7Hz Salnotes zero is indeed least energetic one compared to CRA and DQ6, as it’s tuned to satisfy audiophile’s “I want something that sounds inoffensive but well balances” needs.
> 
> Where most of sub$50 IEMs are cooked with Tomato Ketchup, BBQ sauce, Honey Mustard, those contains sugar, 7Hz cooked their dish with only Sal, and maybe 1 small teaspoon of vinegar.
> ...


After spend more time with them i think they're quite good, it remind me of Heart Mirror but not as crips as HM, timbre not as organic, but yeah really good iem but not for 2khz pinna like me


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> ooh, thats a model i heard before, in this thread if i recalled it right. same praise, great the soundstage and imaging
> too bad it wasn't advertised enough


People thought I was crazy back then. Claiming odd looking “Gamer No.1” silly named IEM as “it has MEST MKII level of sound stage capabilities and good for music”

Gamer No.1 is a poor 2DD IEM. So’ here is the tomb marker.

*SoundPeats Gamer No.1*
Tuning: Instrument-Neutral
*Overall | B-
Tonality | B+
Resolution | D+
Overall Coherence | A+*

Diffusion Field coherence | S+
Image coordinate positioning coherence | S
Image Focusing Coherence | C+
Sound wave momentum & Sound Image vectoring coherence | A-
Odd-ball shall be remembered. Rest-In-Rainbow Colored Peace with Gaming Mode on that comes with unreasonable bass boost to kill your sales point. 

2018-2022


----------



## Dsnuts

So I got a chance to check out the new to me NiceHCK NX7 Mk4 last night. What a nice surprise. They improved the sound but man what a lost opportunity. They need to move on from that same shell design. I like the comfort of it but why do I have a feeling if they put them same drivers in a more spacious housing it would sound even better.  

I suppose they have to keep costs down and one way to do that is by using the same shells. Will be focusing my thoughts on them as well as the Shuoer S12 pros this week.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> After spend more time with them i think they're quite good, it remind me of Heart Mirror but not as crips as HM, timbre not as organic, but yeah really good iem but not for 2khz pinna like me


I see.

Are you sure you have your resonance peak situated at 2khz? Most of audiences are around 2.5kHz-3.5kHz, so unless you have an extraordinarily low resonance spot, You may try tone generator to test it once again.

if you feel Salnotes Zero sounds off-tuned and DQ6 to be hitting your spot, you may have 2.3khz pinna resonance spot
& 4.6khz second peak. The first peak, it’s personal preference to whether having a spot-on or dip, but for second peak, unless someone is extreme treble head, you want a small dip around that area. 

Moondrop’s Blessing2 failed that and has a little peak around 6khz while
They placed first peak as 3khz. I believe that’s the main reason Moondrop decided to tame the 6kHz peak with their stock small-bore eartip. And when listeners conducted the ear tip roll to wide bore one, that little 6khz peak will be bothersome to some.

Truthear HEXA, perhaps knew that flaw, and tuned HEXA perfectly without 6khz peak that B2/Dusk had. B2 also had a bit too rolled of treble resulting some claim it as “a tad lack in air”

Another reason I value HEXA’s tuning as claimed it as refined blessing’s 6khz peak, refined mid with mastery Softear’s Reference Sound tuning, and fixed upper
Treble with Bravery’s tuning.







From my experience, if the IEM’s peak is 1000 away from your own HRTF peak, it will sound off tone. Some IEM actually utilizes that technic to make Sound inoffensive, less edgy, less nasal, less vocal-forward, and some takes risk to try tag their peak to ones peak for a perfect resonances.

Moondrop’s VDSF is known as spot seeker.  If you see any IEM has 2khz and 4khz peak with 2.5khz-3.5khz dip, that’s a dip tuner.  For modern busy tracks, dip tuning actually reduces stress(engagement) for listening of which some listeners may find it very pleasant sounding.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> I see.
> 
> Are you sure you have your resonance peak situated at 2khz? Most of audiences are around 2.5kHz-3.5kHz, so unless you have an extraordinarily low resonance spot, You may try tone generator to test it once again.
> 
> ...


my pinna gain at around 2.6khz-2.7khz not 2khz sorry  for me Zero sound hmm kind of edgy, sound like unrefine version of heart mirror, maybe because i always leaning toward better timbre and better articulate point, this sound kinda flat


----------



## nymz

​My review for the *QKZ HBB* just went live and you can find it on this link. 

Hope you enjoy it, thanks for reading and merry x-mas!


----------



## szore

Just got the Aful Performer 5 today, absolutley love it!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

szore said:


> Just got the Aful Performer 5 today, absolutley love it!


Welcome to Hofel Awful! Bass of P5 is hard to explain but when properly matched ( it takes time), it is a beast.  If you haven’t tried, if you have an ipad, try the dongle with stock cable and stock blue ear tip, mate. They have good synergies.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 19, 2022)

I was just watching one Crin’s latest vids criticizing Tik Toks and the first was about burn in which lead me to posting this. Guys, DO NOT burn in your headphones/IEMs with white noise, it’s not harmonic, pink noise is much more conducive to what you’re after, and don’t use lossy files either. I personally think the best thing to do is shuffle lossless files of different genres.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> New KZ pokemon is out,
> KZ DQS (1 DD, $14)
> KZTWS Site
> KZ AliExpress
> ...


PASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 19, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it will be a good experience to extend your arm for differently tuned IEM that is not your cup of tea.
> 7Hz Salnotes zero is indeed least energetic one compared to CRA and DQ6, as it’s tuned to satisfy audiophile’s “I want something that sounds inoffensive but well balances” needs.
> 
> Where most of sub$50 IEMs are cooked with Tomato Ketchup, BBQ sauce, Honey Mustard, those contains sugar, 7Hz cooked their dish with only Sal, and maybe 1 small teaspoon of vinegar.
> ...


I think I got your point about subtle flavours, I am not sure how well it applies to IEMs.
With transducers, one usually finds their preferred flavours or several depending on music and/or mood of the moment.

Then this hobby is often about experiencing different flavours.
One of my most "wow" experience with IEMs was with the simple legendary DT-6  where one of the two-piano transcripiriions sounded so three-dimensional, so kaleidoscopic in time and space. Surely, unnatural in many senses but very much enjoyable as a flavour of the moment. No equalizers can bring such experience of  non-coherent tribrids.

As for the grand pianos, my limited experience is that a good piano technician, if allowed to prepare the hammers, can deliver more tonal changes then exist between different brands;. As well, a good piano player can make Steinway, with all its heavy action geared to Liszt or Rachmaninoff, sound amazingly harpsichord-like.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a chance to check out the new to me NiceHCK NX7 Mk4 last night. What a nice surprise. They improved the sound but man what a lost opportunity. They need to move on from that same shell design. I like the comfort of it but why do I have a feeling if they put them same drivers in a more spacious housing it would sound even better.
> 
> I suppose they have to keep costs down and one way to do that is by using the same shells. Will be focusing my thoughts on them as well as the Shuoer S12 pros this week.


They sound great, they are loud as heck, so easy to drive (much easier to drive than the N5005), but yeah, bigger shells would mean bigger stage. Now the stage isn't narrow, but it's not reaally holographic either (again, not like the N5005), so I think that's where the quibble is? Been listening to them all day while doing DoorDash with my wife.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Jmop said:


> I was just watching one Crin’s latest vids criticizing Tik Toks and the first was about burn in which lead me to posting this. Guys, DO NOT burn in your headphones/IEMs with white noise, it’s not harmonic, pink noise is much more conducive to what you’re after, and don’t use lossy files either. I personally think the best thing to do is shuffle lossless files of different genres.


I thought Crin is anti burn in.
I use my tablet for burn-in, only for some burn-in sensitive dynamic drivers.

per moondrop’s guide, each burn in session should not be more than 10hours, sound level should not be more than normal listening level. This is to prevent from mechanical damage due to excessive exhaustio. Moondrop’s burn-in recommendation is 100 hours.

I use my tablet and play this youtube pink noise (downloaded as offline file) during nights.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> I was just watching one Crin’s latest vids criticizing Tik Toks and the first was about burn in which lead me to posting this. Guys, DO NOT burn in your headphones/IEMs with white noise, it’s not harmonic, pink noise is much more conducive to what you’re after, and don’t use lossy files either. I personally think the best thing to do is shuffle lossless files of different genres.


Do you run an engine in by running it at constant RPM? Not unless you want to cause a flat spot in response, due to wear under constant load. With audio, I don't plan on listening to a fixed frequency at a fixed volume, that doesn't make for very exciting music. So hitting shuffle on my library, and setting a normal listening level, will give a pretty good representation of the "wear" they will be subjected to in real life.

There is no truth to the rumor that, I'm just too lazy to find and download specific files to burn in my IEMs. That is a witch hunt based on alternative facts, that are unreliable because _I didn't make them up myself!_


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> I think I got your point about subtle flavours, I am not sure how well it applies to IEMs.
> With transducers, one usually finds their preferred flavours or several depending on music and/or mood of the moment.
> 
> Then this hobby is often about experiencing different flavours.
> ...


Yea Just a general view, or otherwise my journey would have ended with simple neutral IEMs.


----------



## Jmop (Dec 19, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I thought Crin is anti burn in.
> I use my tablet for burn-in, only for some burn-in sensitive dynamic drivers.
> 
> per moondrop’s guide, each burn in session should not be more than 10hours, sound level should not be more than normal listening level. This is to prevent from mechanical damage due to excessive exhaustio. Moondrop’s burn-in recommendation is 100 hours.
> ...



I wasn’t commenting on Crin’s thoughts on burn, just that the topic triggered my comment. I agree about burning in at normal listening volume, though after some time I think it’s ok to push a little extra volume. Good to have the drivers warm up a bit before you really start getting the gears turning in my opinion.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 19, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Do you run an engine in by running it at constant RPM? Not unless you want to cause a flat spot in response, due to wear under constant load. With audio, I don't plan on listening to a fixed frequency at a fixed volume, that doesn't make for very exciting music. So hitting shuffle on my library, and setting a normal listening level, will give a pretty good representation of the "wear" they will be subjected to in real life.
> 
> There is no truth to the rumor that, I'm just too lazy to find and download specific files to burn in my IEMs. That is a witch hunt based on alternative facts, that are unreliable because _I didn't make them up myself!_


Mate this one. any smart device shall have access to youtube, just plug and play.


But it’s purely personal preference, because you will clock hours on them by listening anyway.
From behavioral virtue, I’d think it is more natural and more “love” your IEM would find if you spend your time together rather than let IEM to run on a treadmills alone. Same applies to our real life partners😉


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Mate this one. any smart device shall have access to youtube, just plug and play.
> 
> 
> But it’s purely personal preference, because you will clock hours on them by listening anyway.
> From behavioral virtue, I’d think it is more natural and more “love” your IEM would find if you spend your time together rather than let IEM to run on a treadmills alone. Same applies to our real life partners😉




Careful with the real life partner analogies.

I started out with one pair and was entranced by how much better they made music. Then after a while I began to crave variety and developed more exotic tastes. That was the point I got myself into trouble!

I worry that my IEMs may have trust issues now. I'm not sure if they appreciate being loaned out either?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> Careful with the real life partner analogies.
> 
> I started out with one pair and was entranced by how much better they made music. Then after a while I began to crave variety and developed more exotic tastes. That was the point I got myself into trouble!
> 
> I worry that my IEMs may have trust issues now. I'm not sure if they appreciate being loaned out either?


Haha that will be a trouble for sure🤣


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m not familiar with Timmy, but if that is his ranking style, to each his own.  You see Crin does rough assessment for Aria/KXXS/Starfield as same B bracket.
> 
> To me that’s as rough as calling Yamaha/Steinway/Bosendorfer as “oh yea they sound like Piano”.
> Not an audiophile’s evaluation to my impression.
> ...



Don’t mean to offend, but I just read this comment again and it feels … bitter 

But I agree that cheap IEM has gotten so good recently that it kind of doesn’t matter which one you pick. The manufacturers (most of them) have mastered formula: decent DD + beautiful graph (Harman-ish, warmer or colder to taste) + collab = money. They are so interchangeable so any of the decent ones can be “best under $50”. 

Here is the thing. If you are a newbie looking for your first sub $50 IEM, it doesn’t matter which one you pick and reviews would only confuse you further. Most of these are decent stuffs that can reward you good listening experience. Moreover, they can be so drastically different from you usual supermarket earbuds that they don’t sound good to you (which is fine, move on, have a saner hobby ) If you are a veteran, then the “best sub $50” is pointless because they might not fit your ears and your library.

Oh well, the good thing is you can have good listening experience at any budget nowadays, which is good.  



AmericanSpirit said:


> Hope Samsung to reconsider their monetization strategy for AKG/Harman brand. And I do hope they come up with reasonably justifiable priced 8BA+1LCP 5-way quad-mid BA flagship. If it’s $400, they’ve got my money.
> 
> Prior: N3003 (3BA, 3way)
> Now: N5005 (4BA+1DD, 4way)
> ...



I highly doubt that we will see high-end _wired_ IEM from AKG ever again. After all, we are a (dying) niche. If you look at reddit, you will regularly see people posting like “I have just bought Hifiman / Sennheiser this and amplifier that and I hear no difference from my ANC headphone”. Imagine the ridicule if Samsung spends money and time to develop and release a kilobuck 9-driver IEM that requires wired and have no ANC. 

As much as we kick and scream, the future is wireless and DSP. I heard from some manufacturers how much they worry about the potential disruption of these TWS when the bluetooth technology mature. The R&D prowess and investment of big techs cannot be underestimated either. Whatever R&D lab of Moondrop or Dunu or Fiio, Apple and Samsung would likely have a bigger and better one.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fiios new FH15 sounds great. It doesn't surprise me though. Everything they made this year be it a source or IEM or Bud all of it has been a level up from previous efforts. It is like if you work for Fiio they make you improve everything about a product to be released. These guys haven't made one bad or mediocre product this entire year. It is automatic with these guys. 

Somehow I got a feeling if anyone next year will raise the bar in what you can buy at all levels of the game. It will be Fiio. FH15 don't sound like what they are asking for a set let me put it that way. A nicely refined sounding hybrid at $229. 

Haven't checked out their new bud the FF5 yet but I am looking forward to busting that box open soon to check them out as well.


----------



## r31ya

for something a bit different.
BeyerDynamic Xelento Wireless ($1200) early impression by ShortCircuit


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I use my tablet for burn-in, only for some burn-in sensitive dynamic drivers.


I'm using a Raspberry Pi + dongles for that. What is more energy efficient?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Fiios new FH15 sounds great. It doesn't surprise me though. Everything they made this year be it a source or IEM or Bud all of it has been a level up from previous efforts. It is like if you work for Fiio they make you improve everything about a product to be released. These guys haven't made one bad or mediocre product this entire year. It is automatic with these guys.
> 
> Somehow I got a feeling if anyone next year will raise the bar in what you can buy at all levels of the game. It will be Fiio. FH15 don't sound like what they are asking for a set let me put it that way. A nicely refined sounding hybrid at $229.
> 
> Haven't checked out their new bud the FF5 yet but I am looking forward to busting that box open soon to check them out as well.



Fiio is doing a great job this year across all fronts. I was not too keen on their FH5s so let’s see how their FH15 fare.


----------



## MVVp

Earlier in the thread I commented on the lack of bass in the NF Audio RA10. After doing some tip rolling I finally found tips that make this iem sound quite good: Moondrop Spin Tips in XL size. Now they are great to sleep with. Still not the solution for bass heads, but very comfortable because of the tiny size, and natural sounding.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

Conducting some data mining for AFUL. 
Oh Boy…this company is not a joke…even if their name AFUL sounds like a joke, it’s just Aful’s scientists/engineers shortcoming.









A solid academic research project, backed by many patents.

Four years of obscurity, it may have been cold for other brands, but AFUL persisted. Basic technology has been developed for three years, and the product has been iteratively upgraded for more than a year. BAND5 and BAND8 with three breakthrough technologies have been produced, which were amazing at the Chengdu Headphone Show. In addition, in 2020, AFUL's acoustic technology was recognized and recommended by the Institute of Acoustics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, representing China's latest acoustic research results at the seminar on acoustic technology in China and Denmark.

I guess I may chip in for Band8, Performer 8 or hopefully future Performer 13 (12BA + 1 LCP)

HiFiGo should have elaborate on this solid science project in the header…rather than put the random template flowery wording we see on all products

Note: Chinese Academy of Science is not a joke department, it's the mother of Chinese NASA, AI, and many other leading sectors in modern science.  My grandfather was a one of the Chinese Academy of Science board, so I'm 120% certain. Acknowledgment from CAS would need "serious" and "proven" solid achievement.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 20, 2022)

Still the naming is just awful.  Is this supposed to be a gag like Schiit?


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Conducting some data mining for AFUL. Boy…this company is not a joke…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i recalled it right, Band8 is 1DD+3 high freq BA+4mid freq BA.
it was posted here shortwhile ago.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Conducting some data mining for AFUL. Boy…this company is not a joke…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not directly related, but my Awful P5 has already been shipped. This is a new batch. Finger crossed. Can’t wait to hear these IEMs


----------



## r31ya

Didn't know who this guy is, but i found early impression on CCA FLA



> *Icenerds Coffee early impression on CCA FLA*
> 
> Just a little bit of my impression on the CCA FLA
> I'll just try my best to describe what i hear.
> ...


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> But I agree that cheap IEM has gotten so good recently that it kind of doesn’t matter which one you pick. The manufacturers (most of them) have mastered formula: decent DD + beautiful graph (Harman-ish, warmer or colder to taste) + collab = money. They are so interchangeable so any of the decent ones can be “best under $50”.


I agree and makers need to come up with new drivers instead to attract buyers like myself.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Band8 is 1DD+3 high freq BA+4mid freq BA.
> it was posted here shortwhile ago.


great, I also posted the Band8 review from a Chinese source, a while ago. 4Mid is actually my "must" line. 




AmericanSpirit said:


> AFUL Performer 8 review, original text In chinese, google translated.
> 
> Unfortunately the pictures/images are only available in original content, google translate cut those pics out.
> 
> FR of Performer8 (Band 8)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Not directly related, but my Awful P5 has already been shipped. This is a new batch. Finger crossed. Can’t wait to hear these IEMs


Just a note, the bass dd sounds very muddy right out of the box. Even at 30hrs of burn-in I still hear it.

Hope you get P5 soon! The rumble of the bass is something worth trying.


----------



## ChrisOc

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t mean to offend, but I just read this comment again and it feels … bitter
> 
> But I agree that cheap IEM has gotten so good recently that it kind of doesn’t matter which one you pick. The manufacturers (most of them) have mastered formula: decent DD + beautiful graph (Harman-ish, warmer or colder to taste) + collab = money. They are so interchangeable so any of the decent ones can be “best under $50”.
> 
> ...


You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.

From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.

Tell a "layman" you are an audio enthusiast and the first thing they ask is a recommendation for a good set of headphones or earphones with ANC! You say, you are into wired sets and you get a weird look.

The huge companies are moving fast, with huge budgets churning out good imitations of audiophile gear. Above all it does not make financial sense to focus on audio enthusiasts,  when there is a huge "lay" consumer market waiting for good quality sound.....why would Apple, Sony, Samsung bother to invest so much money in audio otherwise? They, ("lay" consumers) enjoy music just as much as we do, they can tell good sound......sorry, but not long to go before we become dinosaurs.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 20, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...


Why so closet-gloomy? 

Transducers are still needed. The lithium battery capacities are at the limits. So some part of the wireless would be power-efficient compact earbuds delivering decent sound (like Airpods), and then, catered to "audiophiles", - a bit more heavy wireless adapters to power all your IEMs! As well, there are devices like BTR3K, BTR5, BTR7 - from tiny and decent to more powerful and capable to avoid too much wires.
All is good


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> Why so closet-gloomy?
> 
> Transducers are still needed. The lithium battery capacities are at the limits. So some part of the wireless would be power-efficient compact earbuds delivering decent sound (like Airpods), and then, catered to "audiophiles", - a bit more heavy wireless adapters to power all your IEMs! As well, there are devices like BTR3K, BTR5, BTR7 - from tiny and decent to more powerful and capable to avoid too much wires.
> All is good


I hope we have many more years of fun in our audio Shangri-la but it is the future I see.

Great to have a chin up. 👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Don’t mean to offend, but I just read this comment again and it feels … bitter
> 
> But I agree that cheap IEM has gotten so good recently that it kind of doesn’t matter which one you pick. The manufacturers (most of them) have mastered formula: decent DD + beautiful graph (Harman-ish, warmer or colder to taste) + collab = money. They are so interchangeable so any of the decent ones can be “best under $50”.
> 
> ...


Yea agree that point of view as well. From someone who doesn’t know what a decent good sound is, their effortless bet is finding someone knowledgeable to that field and try one of their recommendations, if it hit ones spot, they start to follow and relying radar detection with “follower”’s talent. It’s very energy & time efficient thing we all do to our life in certain aspects. Relying on other’s hand.

I’m criticizing HBB for being that radar and providing a random assessment for “average” IEM as “best”.  

He has extensive knowledge and experience to tell the difference between “medicore” and “outstanding”, knowing that facts and still recommended “medicore” isn’t a thing that can be praised.

For AKG…yes…my hope is only a hope, knowing that probably will not happen. Another reason I dipped my hard earned money for an IEM rated “B” by Crin which usually he does pay attention to non-C grade rating.  

Result was “ah Crin’s subjective evaluation is purely based on his preference. Not actual performance” . Pretty rewarding.

As a side story of not having any hope for N5005’s successor: My company hired two former-harman employees.  Of course they have NDAs with previous employer so there will not be any of confidentiality breach, but still you can see the re-organization of harman is already taking place.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

r31ya said:


> If i recalled it right, Band8 is 1DD+3 high freq BA+4mid freq BA.
> it was posted here shortwhile ago.


Just revisited, band8 review confirmed following:

Band 8 (Performer 8)
1 bio diaphragm DD
4 Sonion Mid BA
3 Knowles High BA
4 way crossover, 3 way tube

-warm, vocal forward, rolled off treble which had reviewer to comment “lack of air”
FR from that review




P8 is very colored IEM it seems. The tuning something new.  Bass-rolled Mid-centric.


----------



## Vonbuddy

A question about something old but would help me in a purchase.  Sennheiser HD 660s vs HD650 vs Drop/Senn 6xx?  Which one for listening to music?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> A question about something old but would help me in a purchase.  Sennheiser HD 660s vs HD650 vs Drop/Senn 611?  Which one for listening to music?


You’d better ask in full-size headphone thread, or help thread. 

As a 20 year owner of HD650, and I’ve tried HD600, and owning similar tuned HD560S, I’d recommend HD650, for warm-neutral Sennheiser’s tuning. I haven’t tried HD660S, so you may ask someone tried all of those.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...


Very very similar situation for internal combustion engine cars…
World is moving toward EVs. Just like TWS trends.

I just can’t take the EV with heartful enjoyment knowing that EV’s are the future and faster than traditional “horse” cars.

Wired IEMs has “life” where TWS to me is still a “high-tech” SONY electronic toy. 

For that reason, I’ve gave up all of my savings, and had borrowed a huge amount of money from bank, for the last breed of internal combustion horse-powered car. It’s going to be a museum exhibition by few decades…


----------



## ericf

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just a note, the bass dd sounds very muddy right out of the box. Even at 30hrs of burn-in I still hear it.
> 
> Hope you get P5 soon! The rumble of the bass is something worth trying.


Hmm... So you didn't read that comment that AFUL actually burns in their IEMs before putting them in the packaging and shipping them out to customers? Someone dropped that info in this thread or the one about AFUL. I'd say that means the drivers should be 'properly aligned' from the get go in this case.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ericf said:


> Hmm... So you didn't read that comment that AFUL actually burns in their IEMs before putting them in the packaging and shipping them out to customers? Someone dropped that info in this thread or the one about AFUL. I'd say that means the drivers should be 'properly aligned' from the get go in this case.


Ah totally forgot that part…!!! Yea now I recall.

So it is how they configured their bass DD. No wonder I wasn’t convinced for any burn-in effect for P5. Thanks for bring it up👍

Haha I was wasting a time😂
Well maybe at least I confirmed that “AFUL  does burn-in all of their IEMs before shipping” statement but retro-proofing burn-in notes.


----------



## lushmelody

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...


My guess was that wireless audio will probably surpass wired as sooner than we can imagine. Like Mirrorless cameras are doing to DSLRs in photography...

But its way more complicared because of how lithium loses capacity with cycles. Most of the Wireless are unreparaible and if the battery dies, its gone. Its designed to be discarded in few years. Enviromentally so wrong

Another problem for audiophile: the small circuits wont ever match the power and scalability of bigger electronics. A bluetooth DAC with wired connection wont be surpassed easily


----------



## FlacFan

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...



Yeah, wireless is going to be the future no doubt, however...

Back in the 80's when CD's hit the market like a freight train. Oh no! Records will be dead. Turn tables will be dead. Phono amps...you get the idea.
In the late 90's, sure enough CD's everywhere and the first beginnings of MP3 players based on memory chips....
Then in the 2000's streaming services...

Here we are 20-30 years later: CD's still here. Vinyl records still around and popular. Turn tables & phono amps & DAPs - o yeah, what was your budget again?

I have the feeling wired headphones & IEM's will still be around when we are dust, well, I will be dust for sure...

Cheers.


----------



## aquietlull

Hi new here I was wondering if anyone could help me find an iem with supreme details and good soundstage recently got the timeless and the stellaris and was so impressed with the stellaris that I want a set with slightly better details but significantly better soundstage to end my short foray into the iem sphere.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 20, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Very very similar situation for internal combustion engine cars…
> World is moving toward EVs. Just like TWS trends.
> 
> I just can’t take the EV with heartful enjoyment knowing that EV’s are the future and faster than traditional “horse” cars.
> ...


Is the Eagle iem worth a purchase.?  Penon is adding HiFi Boy osv3 free with purchase 
​


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Very very similar situation for internal combustion engine cars…
> World is moving toward EVs. Just like TWS trends.
> 
> I just can’t take the EV with heartful enjoyment knowing that EV’s are the future and faster than traditional “horse” cars.
> ...



I love the visceral grunt of the engine when you rev. At least we have a few years, both for the internal combustion engine and the wired sets, let us enjoy it while we can.



lushmelody said:


> My guess was that wireless audio will probably surpass wired as sooner than we can imagine. Like Mirrorless cameras are doing to DSLRs in photography...
> 
> But its way more complicared because of how lithium loses capacity with cycles. Most of the Wireless are unreparaible and if the battery dies, its gone. Its designed to be discarded in few years. Enviromentally so wrong
> 
> Another problem for audiophile: the small circuits wont ever match the power and scalability of bigger electronics. A bluetooth DAC with wired connection wont be surpassed easily



Thankfully the battery issues will mean we will hold on to our wired sets but they might be collectables. Fingers crossed.



FlacFan said:


> Yeah, wireless is going to be the future no doubt, however...
> 
> Back in the 80's when CD's hit the market like a freight train. Oh no! Records will be dead. Turn tables will be dead. Phono amps...you get the idea.
> In the late 90's, sure enough CD's everywhere and the first beginnings of MP3 players based on memory chips....
> ...



Yep, I still have my vinyl records (too many and too heavy, so they sit in flight cases on a concrete floor) and CD collection. The Technics turntable had to go but I have kept the rest, for a day when I have more space and reinforce the flooring or move house.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 20, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the Eagle iem worth a purchase.?  Penon is adding HiFi Boy osv3 free with purchase
> ​


If your ok with brigher highly detailed sound signatures.  I can't speak for the OSV3 as I have never heard those but your essentaily getting a two IEM deal.  All the newer retail versions of the Eagles have the updated nozzle screens in them too. I went into detail of their positives and negatives so you might want to read the review on them.

The only real issue I have with the Eagles is that they are 10 ohms. That saying your milage may vary compeltely applies to these as they can't be used on a high output sources. Needs some trial and error on your end for source matching, tip matching and cable matching. They can sound as good as you can make them but needs some TLC for them to sound their best. Read the review it goes into greater detail on what the Eagles need for optimun sound output.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the Eagle iem worth a purchase.?  Penon is adding HiFi Boy osv3 free with purchase
> ​


I haven’t try any of hifiboy/meaoes, so honestly I have no guesses. We have many rec on Eagle, it shall be a good set.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Just listened to Akros talk about Eagle and compared it to H-30.  Thought they were ok, but would take others over it.  He actually recommended the 
NF Audio RA10.​


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> Hi new here I was wondering if anyone could help me find an iem with supreme details and good soundstage recently got the timeless and the stellaris and was so impressed with the stellaris that I want a set with slightly better details but significantly better soundstage to end my short foray into the iem sphere.


I have Stellaris, Timeless. If you are looking further resolutions, you may want to knock the door for hybrids.

One point you may want to keep in mind for looking a “wide” stage and highly resolving IEMs are that, when you increase 2-4khz and 5khz-8khz, 10kh-16khz there will be a great sense of staging. But it could cross your line of being “shouty” and “harsh”, a bright-neutral, or bright V-shaped signature with high floors. Preferably equipped with Sonion EST drivers.

For bright sigunatures you may look up crinacle’a ranking list and sort by signature.

https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/

Although it doesn’t fall into Crin’s bright or U or V shaped signature, Unique Melody’s MEST MKII has ultra-wide staging with top-notch resolution that I guess many of audiophiles may feel resolving capabilities to be more than enough, thanks to their full range bone conduction driver that renders sense of staging.

I haven’t try but for a budget option, you may want to consider Raptgo Hook-x, of which I recall it is a planar hybrid that contains bone-conduction driver, so it may help.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 20, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> So I got a chance to check out the new to me NiceHCK NX7 Mk4 last night. What a nice surprise. They improved the sound but man what a lost opportunity. They need to move on from that same shell design. I like the comfort of it but why do I have a feeling if they put them same drivers in a more spacious housing it would sound even better.
> 
> I suppose they have to keep costs down and one way to do that is by using the same shells. Will be focusing my thoughts on them as well as the Shuoer S12 pros this week.


The S12 PROs are amazing I feel. Just a super box opening experience, then the construction is great, with attention to detail with how everything fits together. Run your fingers over the shells where they fit together and tell me if it isn’t one of the better builds you have come across? The eighth planar IEM I’ve reviewed and it climbs into probably 1st or 2nd place. The subtle V does most music justice, yet the bass is clean, fast and tight. The soundstage is just average but it makes up for that with decent detail through imaging. Transients are one of the better qualities in an IEM you get for under $200, and the Deep Space Blue color.........very cool.


----------



## Dsnuts

On an realated note. For folks that own the Letshuoer S12 pros.  






Eagles have a similar balancing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> You’d better ask in full-size headphone thread, or help thread.
> 
> As a 20 year owner of HD650, and I’ve tried HD600, and owning similar tuned HD560S, I’d recommend HD650, for warm-neutral Sennheiser’s tuning. I haven’t tried HD660S, so you may ask someone tried all of those.


following up with HD650.

It’s a classy visual representation of how each brand treat their basic approach in tuning, but I find it is still relevant even to-date.


----------



## Maxima7

> I’m not familiar with Timmy, but if that is his ranking style, to each his own.



I'm not sure what you mean by this, since I could refer to basically any reviewer against your own ranking, since everyone differs significantly (I see nymz came over and gave a cheap set a better rating than Aria. lol) I don't know how Timmy's personal ranking is done (Moondrop Alice's very low 2, for example, is obviously based on user experience), but I think it's the same scale across each tier. That wouldn't surprise me because in the Q&A video he recently did, Timmy seemed to side that tech wasn't really separate from tonality. Go check out RikudouGoku's interesting rankings where a CCA CRA is S class unmodded and trouncing some mid-high sets.



> You see Crin does rough assessment for Aria/KXXS/Starfield as same B bracket.


Yes, Precog did this, too, but I've also seen people poo poo Aria and say Starfield is better or vice versa. Goober, for example, only gives Aria a C and a 2/5 for driver tech, yet gave Cadenza a 4/5 XD for driver tech (he has been changing this -- went down to 3 -- but I had a good laugh considering the timing). Also, currently has Sony N3 at similar level. From what I've seen, I don't see people crying about the Cadenza, which also has better build and cable than a lot of cheap sets.

If you think Crin is being sloppy with the C range, I'm not sure how you do not notice this for the higher tiers? For example, Crin rates highly Dunu DK-3001 pro and Fearless S8Z, yet Precog gives fairly middling score of 5 to both (mind you, Mele is 4). Also interesting how Precog and HBB are like opposites on detail for Illuminations and S8.



> Regardless of tonality, you cant justify technicality C IEM as “best” at any chance, not in couple of month. It is not best at current state.
> 
> But as an influencer with thousands of followers, I can’t just sit and let that assessment to materialize.
> 
> ...


Too late. It looks like he took his fans' money and clicked the buy button for the Storm. XD

Um, you have seen HBB's rankings, right? It's a stretch to think he's making it as a big game changer when he specifcally made it about under $50 and a lot of his rankings are literally just 1 to 2 point differences on a 30+ scale. There were already low-cost iems that he placed at similar level like the Crinacle Zero.



> You get the gist. It’s a lot more about how closely the reviewer’s taste and preferences match your own than about how much or little reviewers agree or disagree with each other.



It would be tough to find someone that ranks exactly like another person, so it's still useful to check other reviewers since some iems get overall good praise from more people. For example, Crin has S8Z high, but other reviewers not so much.


----------



## PhonoPhi

lushmelody said:


> My guess was that wireless audio will probably surpass wired as sooner than we can imagine. Like Mirrorless cameras are doing to DSLRs in photography...
> 
> But its way more complicared because of how lithium loses capacity with cycles. Most of the Wireless are unreparaible and if the battery dies, its gone. Its designed to be discarded in few years. Enviromentally so wrong
> 
> Another problem for audiophile: the small circuits wont ever match the power and scalability of bigger electronics. A bluetooth DAC with wired connection wont be surpassed easily


The limits of the wireless are cuurently in:

1. Transmission of the "perfect" HiFi signal.
2. Power available to transducers in a compact design

1. is currently being successfully solved by better hardware (transmitters) and software when needed. "Almost there".

2. Is a more imposing design limitation, batteries are close to the limits by energy density, so for compact designs the compromise on low-power transducers is inevitable.

Then for "HiFi",  heavier (and more powerful) wireless adapters to existing IEMs would be an optimal non-disrupting solution.

The rechargable Li batteries can be made replaceable, e.g. to conform to existing button format. It will add to the mass by safety requirements, but can be an option or a goverment-imposed solution, like they often do in EU.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 20, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...



I don’t buy it. The fact of the matter is that the general public doesn’t care about high fidelity sound. They just don’t. People were and are happy to listen to AM radio, to spotty FM, to highly compressed digital streams… the demand for genuine audiophile level gear isn’t there as far as the mainstream goes. So the prospect of actual top-quality IEMS streaming uncompressed high definition files is… low. Look how badly Apple’s full size HomePod failed. Audiophiles have always been and will always be a niche market.


----------



## o0genesis0o

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...



I personally don’t find LDAC behind wired connection, unless I focus really really hard. Apple’s AAC is barely acceptable, though. The bluetooth tech would keep improving. However, I don’t think the bluetooth link is the limitation of wireless gears. The DAC and amp are.



ericf said:


> Hmm... So you didn't read that comment that AFUL actually burns in their IEMs before putting them in the packaging and shipping them out to customers? Someone dropped that info in this thread or the one about AFUL. I'd say that means the drivers should be 'properly aligned' from the get go in this case.



Yeah, Hifigo told me that AFUL burns in and measures every set individually before shipping out to distributors. That’s why my order was delayed.

Or it might just be excuse. But they give me a Dunu dongle in return, so all good. I have more stuffs to bla bla about  



AmericanSpirit said:


> Just revisited, band8 review confirmed following:
> 
> Band 8 (Performer 8)
> 1 bio diaphragm DD
> ...



Some one has been copying 64 Audio Fourte (but without the TIA treble). I guess it would be love-it-or-hate-it kind of IEM.



lushmelody said:


> My guess was that wireless audio will probably surpass wired as sooner than we can imagine. Like Mirrorless cameras are doing to DSLRs in photography...
> 
> But its way more complicared because of how lithium loses capacity with cycles. Most of the Wireless are unreparaible and if the battery dies, its gone. Its designed to be discarded in few years. Enviromentally so wrong
> 
> Another problem for audiophile: the small circuits wont ever match the power and scalability of bigger electronics. A bluetooth DAC with wired connection wont be surpassed easily



Interesting that you mentioned mirrorless. I remember in the early days, no one can even imagine DSLR would become a dying breed. Now, the budget DSLR is pretty much a dead category. Even “professional” cameras are mirrorless. I just borrowed a Canon whatever with an L lens for an event. It’s glorious.



Vonbuddy said:


> Just listened to Akros talk about Eagle and compared it to H-30.  Thought they were ok, but would take others over it.  He actually recommended the
> NF Audio RA10.​



Yeah, those RA10 are quite good if you are after a neutral (but not too thin and shrill) sound signature. These are like cheaper, more neutral version of Sennheiser IExxx series.



Surf Monkey said:


> I don’t buy it. The fact of the matter is that the general public doesn’t care about high fidelity sound. They just don’t. People were and are happy to listen to AM radio, to spotty FM, to highly compressed digital streams… the demand for genuine audiophile level gear isn’t there as far as the mainstream goes. So the prospect of actual top-quality IEMS streaming uncompressed high definition files is… low. Look how badly Apple’s full size HomePod failed. Audiophiles had always been and will always be a niche market.



It’s good marketting, isn’t it? Slapping the wireless hi-res logo on, bragging about going all the way above CD quality.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

Since I saw both akg.com and harman.com runs out of AKG N400’s stock, while you still can find several leftovers from other retailers, I’d posted a quick walk-thru of this TWS.
N400 is about to facing  its end of product life.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/akg-n400-nc.26244/review/29820/

My business travel buddy and endgame TWS AKG N400NC.





Hope N400 will be remembered with honors.

N400 has saved my life. My plane had near crash flip right before touchdown, it almost flipped to 90 degrees by a sudden wind shear. I was too concentrated with a rhythm game with N400, and didn’t even noticed I’ve gone thru a near-death experience. Thank you buddy or I’d be traumatized.


----------



## ChrisOc

Surf Monkey said:


> I don’t buy it. The fact of the matter is that the general public doesn’t care about high fidelity sound. They just don’t. People were and are happy to listen to AM radio, to spotty FM, to highly compressed digital streams… the demand for genuine audiophile level gear isn’t there as far as the mainstream goes. So the prospect of actual top-quality IEMS streaming uncompressed high definition files is… low. Look how badly Apple’s full size HomePod failed. Audiophiles has always been and will always be a niche market.


Granted, audiophiles will always exist, and I would be a happy man if our niche market remains healthy.

Looking at audio enthusiasts focused exclusively on speakers, or headphones or IEMs, my thoughts were directed at hear gear and whether the market would be geared towards the wired audio enthusiast or the wireless audio enthusiast, in a market with improved wireless offerings.

I take your point and I have to accept that it is entirely possible that even in a market where all the wireless issues, pointed out by @PhonoPhi and others, are resolved, bringing TWS toe-to-toe with wired sets, we could still have a market for wired sets, even if it is a smaller market. It will be a commercial question, simply whether there is enough money for those manufacturers to survive in a smaller marketplace.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 20, 2022)

Looking at the speaker market, Bluetooth speakers are bought by so many, but the larger size traditional speaker market still has many buyers. So with TWS earphones. They mainly make sense if we are out and about. For home use I'm not sure they will replace wired or even personal Bluetooth DACs like the Quedelix 5K, until the sound quality and drivers, between wired and TWS equalises.I do think that there will always be a market for the best quality sound. It may take some time before TWS catches up. At home why would I want my Soundpeats or Sennheisers over my wired beauties. TWS has a way to go yet and mean little to HiFi enthusiasts presently. There is no way I would choose LDAC TWS over my IMR Dark Matter. We can stay geeky earphone oddballs for some time yet.


----------



## WAON303

I'm personally done with getting sub $500 IEMs, I own enough sets.

Hopefully I'll get my endgame next year.

Gave away my sealed Katos to an old friend, I'm sure they'll love the Kato.

It makes a lot of sense to get a Kato when I had a B2 Dusk, that's IEM obsession for ya.


----------



## Surf Monkey

dharmasteve said:


> Looking at the speaker market, Bluetooth speakers are bought by so many, but the larger size traditional speaker market still has many buyers. So with TWS earphones. They mainly make sense if we are out and about. For home use I'm not sure they will replace wired or even personal Bluetooth DACs like the Quedelix 5K, until the sound quality and drivers, between wired and TWS equalises.I do think that there will always be a market for the best quality sound. It may take some time before TWS catches up. At home why would I want my Soundpeats or Sennheisers over my wired beauties. TWS has a way to go yet and mean little to HiFi enthusiasts presently. There is no way I would choose LDAC TWS over my IMR Dark Matter. We can stay geeky earphone oddballs for some time yet.



For the most part the mainstream market has already made the transition to wireless. In fact there was a round of “news” stories recently about Gen Z kids going to wired buds because they _look retro_. 

I think there’s hope for good wireless audio but it will require new codecs. Presumably _enough_ demand will continue to exist to drive development forward. I just hope that Apple’s over processed “computational” approach doesn’t become the default.


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> I'm personally done with getting sub $500 IEMs, I own enough sets.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my endgame next year.
> 
> ...



Years ago I went through the cycle and ended up buying the Andromeda as my “end game.” But it didn’t last long. Here I am again. Good luck!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> I personally don’t find LDAC behind wired connection, unless I focus really really hard. Apple’s AAC is barely acceptable, though. The bluetooth tech would keep improving. However, I don’t think the bluetooth link is the limitation of wireless gears. The DAC and amp are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m the old-fashioned one who still loves Canon’s SLR EOS camera.. the physical shutter sound……is priceless…..it generates adrenaline


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> I'm personally done with getting sub $500 IEMs, I own enough sets.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my endgame next year.
> 
> ...


Just looked up your collections, wow!! More than enough diversity you’ve got there.  Which one is your favorite?

My favorite is See Audio Bravery now. I actually felt Bravery was overhyped at the beginning of the usage, but after renovated with some better ear tip and cable matched, it is very unique sounding IEM that can’t be replaced by any other.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Years ago I went through the cycle and ended up buying the Andromeda as my “end game.” But it didn’t last long. Here I am again. Good luck!


Same, Timeless supposed to be my endgame at least for 1 year. Stellaris opened up rabbit role again, due to its imperfection, that made me more IEM-thirsty.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Since I saw both akg.com and harman.com runs out of AKG N400’s stock, while you still can find several leftovers from other retailers, I’d posted a quick walk-thru of this TWS.
> N400 is about to facing  its end of product life.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/akg-n400-nc.26244/review/29820/
> ...


I just bought the silver version of the N400 at Amazon for 117 dollars tax and all.  About 20 dollars less than the black N400.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I just bought the silver version of the N400 at Amazon for 117 dollars tax and all.  About 20 dollars less than the black N400.


Cool! Silver one looks very nice too. You may dl akg’s app now and get ready😃

The EQ is full-band tunable, not like those “pull 2kh bar up/down” old school ones. So you can nitpick the slightest nuance expression to your preference with very high quality single dynamic driver.

Here is sample our old friend tgx have done with N400, and measured the recap.


----------



## InvisibleInk

WAON303 said:


> I'm personally done with getting sub $500 IEMs, I own enough sets.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get my endgame next year.
> 
> ...



As far as endgame goes, you could do what this guy on reddit did. He actually bought the HE-1 system and unboxed it.

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/zqjcly/first_ever_sennheiser_he1_unboxing_owner_review/


----------



## AmericanSpirit

InvisibleInk said:


> As far as endgame goes, you could do what this guy on reddit did. He actually bought the HE-1 system and unboxed it.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/zqjcly/first_ever_sennheiser_he1_unboxing_owner_review/


There is a cheaper way to taste a piece of HE-1.

Unipolar 2002 (1977). It’s one of very ancient electret headphone,  Sennheiser accumulated the know-hows from Unipolar and released HE-1 Orpheus in 1991.

It is still very impressive sounding fullsize headphone among all of my collections… there are some antiques sold on second hand market especially in German domestic ebay. I see ongoing ones below 500 euros, but cheaper ones conditions and functionality may be verified before the purchase.


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just looked up your collections, wow!! More than enough diversity you’ve got there.  Which one is your favorite?
> 
> My favorite is See Audio Bravery now. I actually felt Bravery was overhyped at the beginning of the usage, but after renovated with some better ear tip and cable matched, it is very unique sounding IEM that can’t be replaced by any other.


I need the Fatfreq Maestro Mini to max out diversity, think I'll buy that one when I get my endgame IEM(s)

Don't have a clear favorite, I usually rotate between 6 IEMs. with the reminder seeing use once per month

I think the Bravery is nothing special other than having commendable treble extension.

You can do a lot better for $279.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this, since I could refer to basically any reviewer against your own ranking, since everyone differs significantly (I see nymz came over and gave a cheap set a better rating than Aria. lol) I don't know how Timmy's personal ranking is done (Moondrop Alice's very low 2, for example, is obviously based on user experience), but I think it's the same scale across each tier. That wouldn't surprise me because in the Q&A video he recently did, Timmy seemed to side that tech wasn't really separate from tonality. Go check out RikudouGoku's interesting rankings where a CCA CRA is S class unmodded and trouncing some mid-high sets.
> 
> 
> Yes, Precog did this, too, but I've also seen people poo poo Aria and say Starfield is better or vice versa. Goober, for example, only gives Aria a C and a 2/5 for driver tech, yet gave Cadenza a 4/5 XD for driver tech (he has been changing this -- went down to 3 -- but I had a good laugh considering the timing). Also, currently has Sony N3 at similar level. From what I've seen, I don't see people crying about the Cadenza, which also has better build and cable than a lot of cheap sets.
> ...


It made me big laugh seeing that someone ranked aria with technically 2/5, and Cadenza 4/5, and toning down to 3/5😂

The ranking fluctuations is very reviewer’s tuning preference dependent, so yea I can understand that part. Someone weight tonality as 95% of what it matters. Or that could be 100%. If HBB is like 95% inclined to tonality, yea Cadenza has got pretty good one, and it’s a match to his favorite curve.

I’ve noted reviewer’s target curve on my old post and here is the overlays of reviewers target curve.  
Once you remember those chart, it will help you to walk thru with their review comments. A great preset of stress test. 

You can see Precog’s target is N5005/u12t’s gain spot compensator type, while Crin is 3khz peak hitter.

The bass shelf is a good indicator of tonality preferences too. 









WAON303 said:


> I need the Fatfreq Maestro Mini to max out diversity, think I'll buy that one when I get my endgame IEM(s)
> 
> Don't have a clear favorite, I usually rotate between 6 IEMs. with the reminder seeing use once per month
> 
> ...


yea that fatfreq sounds like another diversity. My impression was about same with yours untill very recent—hmm nicely U-tuned with bright treble”, hope you find the beauty within Bravery someday👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It made me big laugh seeing that someone ranked aria with technically 2/5, and Cadenza 4/5, and toning down to 3/5😂
> 
> The ranking fluctuations is very reviewer’s tuning preference dependent, so yea I can understand that part. Someone weight tonality as 95% of what it matters. Or that could be 100%. If HBB is like 95% inclined to tonality, yea Cadenza has got pretty good one, and it’s a match to his favorite curve.
> 
> ...


Interesting. It seems most enjoy decent ear gain but way less than Harman, more treble air, and decent amount of “meat” to the sound at 125 and 250hz. No one actively prefer the old school thick (muffle) midrange of Andromeda or random bump and dips between 250 and 1k. 

Regarding ranking, I believe that the only way to have consistent ranking is A/B against benchmark IEM, which do not shift around. If a reviewer sits down, listen, and say 6/10 technical performance, it’s unlikely to be consistent between ranks. Heck, given how subjective and fizzy this whole hobby is, I don’t even think we can have the granularity to score IEMs from 1 to 10 or 100. 

For example, the JD7 sounds great, very transparent and resolving by itself. 5/5? Nope, one quick A/B against Blessing 2 and Andromeda put it into place immediately. But if I review without A/B, I would sing praises about it much more due to how much I enjoy listening to it.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 20, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> You are so right! Why are all the audio manufacturers making wireless headphones and earphones, because we are a dying breed. Most of what we buy will be vintage in no time.
> 
> From the other end, wireless tech is improving fast. Music streaming is mainstream and gaining in popularity. A bit more improvement in LDAC, AptX and we (audio enthusiasts) are relics of the past.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think audiophiles that are into wired gear and espouse DAC/AMPs are a very niche minority. Possibly a dying breed even. Most of the younger consumers are into TWS.

I walk into a shopping mall or subway, and 90% of folks listening to music are using wireless stuff. I gave a young cousin who is into music a wired Salnotes Zero this week as an early Christmas present. He looked at it and was wondering his Apple phone has no 3.5 mm jack LOL, how do I play it? He says he has never used a wired IEM before!

Interestingly, I spoke to a local Spinfit rep a few months back, he was asking for feedback on some eartips, and he said that majority of their sales (by a huge margin), are from the CP360 eartip, which is for TWS. So they were thinking of focusing their research into TWS eartips rather than wired gear eartips.

So I think the industry is just going to be dominated predominantly by TWS gear moving forward. I appreciate that TWS brings huge convenience to the table, like if one is doing housework or exercising, they are really nifty. While I do think at this current point in time, TWS has made huge strides in sound quality, they still haven't hit the same sonic fidelity as a wired transducer, pound for pound. And you can't unhear that hahaha. Additionally, TWS is still kind of a planned obsolescence - either from battery life dying with repeated charges, or BT codec being out-of-date in a few months.

But companies are probably gonna pivot to where the money is, and that is the wireless pie.




Vonbuddy said:


> A question about something old but would help me in a purchase.  Sennheiser HD 660s vs HD650 vs Drop/Senn 6xx?  Which one for listening to music?



HD650 and 6XX technically sound the same, perhaps the build is a bit different on the 6XX only. But internally and sonically, they are identical.

I haven't tried the HD660. But the HD650 has been around for decades and is lauded as a warm neutral set with excellent timbre and tonality. Very lush midrange and agreeable tuning. It needs amplification as per the high impedance, and technically it is not that great - soundstage is compressed and imaging and micro-details are poor. But the tuning is otherwise very pleasant and agreeable, a good set to relax and chill to, rather than critical listening.

The HD6xx is frequently discounted heavily on Drop, and I would just get that, if it is much cheaper than the HD650.




o0genesis0o said:


> Regarding ranking, I believe that the only way to have consistent ranking is A/B against benchmark IEM, which do not shift around. If a reviewer sits down, listen, and say 6/10 technical performance, it’s unlikely to be consistent between ranks. Heck, given how subjective and fizzy this whole hobby is, I don’t even think we can have the granularity to score IEMs from 1 to 10 or 100.
> 
> For example, the JD7 sounds great, very transparent and resolving by itself. 5/5? Nope, one quick A/B against Blessing 2 and Andromeda put it into place immediately. But if I review without A/B, I would sing praises about it much more due to how much I enjoy listening to it.



Yes A/B testing is of paramount importance, agreed. Something can sound good by itself, but if you do a A/B comparison against a similarly priced competitor, ah that is when some flaws may show up. Doing comparisons burns a lot of time, but that is something that I feel should be in every review, YMMV.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting. It seems most enjoy decent ear gain but way less than Harman, more treble air, and decent amount of “meat” to the sound at 125 and 250hz. No one actively prefer the old school thick (muffle) midrange of Andromeda or random bump and dips between 250 and 1k.
> 
> Regarding ranking, I believe that the only way to have consistent ranking is A/B against benchmark IEM, which do not shift around. If a reviewer sits down, listen, and say 6/10 technical performance, it’s unlikely to be consistent between ranks. Heck, given how subjective and fizzy this whole hobby is, I don’t even think we can have the granularity to score IEMs from 1 to 10 or 100.
> 
> For example, the JD7 sounds great, very transparent and resolving by itself. 5/5? Nope, one quick A/B against Blessing 2 and Andromeda put it into place immediately. But if I review without A/B, I would sing praises about it much more due to how much I enjoy listening to it.


Yea please visit andtroid’s audiodiscourse to load the target curve overlays.

And agree with benchmarking A/B test against set piece. Actually that’s what I’m doing, my reference monitor is Softear RSV. 


baskingshark said:


> Yeah I think audiophiles that are into wired gear and espouse DAC/AMPs are a very niche minority. Possibly a dying breed even. Most of the younger consumers are into TWS.
> 
> I walk into a shopping mall or subway, and 90% of folks listening to music are using wireless stuff. I gave a young cousin who is into music a wired Salnotes Zero this week as an early Christmas present. He looked at it and was wondering his Apple phone has no 3.5 mm jack LOL, how do I play it? He says he has never used a wired IEM before!
> 
> ...


Interesting info about Spinfit rep. I could objectively observing from their product offering and seeing they are shifting to volume zone IEM the TWS, good to hear the voice from Spinfit staff.

Hope TWS would come with replaceable modules/codecs someday. Like what Hifiman did to their modulated DAP, swappable DAC and batteries.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Show of hands for people who are going to buy the HEYDAY on Thursday? 🤲


----------



## r31ya

KZ marketing dept gone nuts, sending review copy to small non-audio reviewers for positive coverage?



This video was up days before the iem itself announced. 
per the video, 
_"the ($14) iem is slighlty expensive"
*points at detachable cable and s+l eartips*
"well you get all of this thats why its a bit expensive"
"the sound is bassy and stereo"_


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

r31ya said:


> KZ marketing dept gone nuts, sending review copy to small non-audio reviewers for positive coverage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KZ marketing copy phrase…..sad to see KZ has to go that way. I mean their sales point emphasis..

Amateur’s comment “Sound is bassy and stereo” 😲
That’s KZ’s V for sure😄

Maybe the dig is worth, though. The reviewer has 25k subs, of which maybe many of them are non-audio enthusiasts at all, so at least some publicity you could expect from that page views /playbacks.

Giving out $14 iem (probably cost $2) for 25k subs may or may not work. I checked the channel’s past uploads, mainly consumer products, with avg 500 views. Not bad man. Not bad. It’s a hit or miss. Maybe the video could get the buzz. The channel is constantly uploading videos, which is very important to be a candidate of search result & auto-play recommendations on youtube.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> KZ marketing copy phrase…..sad to see KZ has to go that way. I mean their sales point emphasis..
> 
> Amateur’s comment “Sound is bassy and stereo” 😲
> That’s KZ’s V for sure😄
> ...



To normal people, these KZ IEMs sounds quite good. So, yeah, I think the strategy might work. I mean I bought the first KZ because of that Aussie drummer guy on YouTube who fixes iPods and make funny videos (he lives in the same city, we shop at the same hifi store) Good for KZ. They don't win any point with audio geeks, but I guess we don't buy enough stuffs for them to care


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> To normal people, these KZ IEMs sounds quite good. So, yeah, I think the strategy might work. I mean I bought the first KZ because of that Aussie drummer guy on YouTube who fixes iPods and make funny videos (he lives in the same city, we shop at the same hifi store) Good for KZ. They don't win any point with audio geeks, but I guess we don't buy enough stuffs for them to care


Even if i buy enough stuff from them, i wouldn't care about any of their newest release. So did you heard the huh dud six hungeo by ol' mates senni ?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> To normal people, these KZ IEMs sounds quite good. So, yeah, I think the strategy might work. I mean I bought the first KZ because of that Aussie drummer guy on YouTube who fixes iPods and make funny videos (he lives in the same city, we shop at the same hifi store) Good for KZ. They don't win any point with audio geeks, but I guess we don't buy enough stuffs for them to care


yea, actually driver spec of CCA’s CRA is quite amazing even to me, I was “wow”d by CRA.  Very good. Actually better driver than Cadenza.

I see KZ is trying hard, that “outreach” marketing maybe just one of them.

Out of curiosity, I challenged how hard KZ’s marketing efforts are. I looked up trending platform service in KZ’s main domestic market, Mainland China.

I found that ther is very popular platform service called “Tmall”  —天猫U先: Tmall U xian — a subsidiary of Alibaba (aliexpress’s host).

It’s popular especially for younger generations, which is exactly what KZ is targeting for their main product. At umall you can rent out certain products sample with a fraction of its MRSP, basically subscription business model.




I looked up in Tmall and wow,



KZ is already offering varieties of subscriptions. They are doing what they supposed to do.

Man…I seriously want this subscription platform service to be globally available….. just pay few bucks then you can rent out for a month… a paradise for IEM enthusiasts😳

Anyway, only consulting advice I could give to KZ is that, their product PR image is old-school. Copy and paste Western Model and slap IEM on it.




That’s not going to impress their target zone 10-30 ditital native zone.

They had to employ young fashionable icons to let their potential audience to believe “ if you wear KZ, it makes you more appealing”.

What KZ doing right now with that old school PR image is a mismatch in marketing methods and their potential target.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 20, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> KZ marketing copy phrase…..sad to see KZ has to go that way. I mean their sales point emphasis..
> 
> Amateur’s comment “Sound is bassy and stereo” 😲
> That’s KZ’s V for sure😄
> ...


the guy is diligent but that 25K subs is kinda sus considering his vids mostly 300~1000 views with 1~7 comment.
---
Considering the speed KZ release stuff, subscription rental might not be a bad idea.
---
KZ driver still impresses some people, modded CXS apparently pretty awesome.
its the lack of finetuning or lack of more balanced option and KZ decision to release that KZ-V over and over again within short period of time killed the hype.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> yea, actually driver spec of CCA’s CRA is quite amazing even to me, I was “wow”d by CRA.  Very good. Actually better driver than Cadenza.
> 
> I see KZ is trying hard, that “outreach” marketing maybe just one of them.
> 
> ...


Tmall is just TaoBao actually with Tmall shops being more reliable because they need to deposit a certain amount as a guarantee. Not all (actually most) products are not under this subscription scheme.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Tmall is just TaoBao actually with Tmall shops being more reliable because they need to deposit a certain amount as a guarantee. Not all (actually most) products are not under this subscription scheme.


long way to go it seems. Thanks for the info.  I like the idea of sample size cosmetics and various products.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

r31ya said:


> the guy is diligent but that 25K subs is kinda sus considering his vids mostly 300~1000 views with 1~7 comment.
> ---
> Considering the speed KZ release stuff, subscription rental might not be a bad idea.
> ---
> ...


Yea….sad truth is that, head-gear’s page view is a good as that youtube channel….

For past month, the most page views head-gears have earned is HEXA, 10x more than others. 5k views. That 5k view is less than my old blog’s random sennheiser MX760 amateur review….it had like 10k pv.

I think KZ made right decision, rather than giving us a sample to review, and most likely it may be a lukewarm one at its best, if not a bashing, they’ve given a script for that youtuber. At least some possible new customer acquisition they may achieve.


----------



## Ace Bee

o0genesis0o said:


> Regarding ranking, I believe that the only way to have *consistent ranking is A/B against benchmark IEM*, which do not shift around. If a reviewer sits down, listen, and say 6/10 technical performance, it’s unlikely to be consistent between ranks. Heck, given how subjective and fizzy this whole hobby is, I don’t even think we can have the granularity to score IEMs from 1 to 10 or 100.
> 
> For example, the JD7 sounds great, very transparent and resolving by itself. 5/5? Nope, one quick A/B against *Blessing 2 and Andromeda* put it into place immediately. But if I review without A/B, I would sing praises about it much more due to how much I enjoy listening to it.


I would like to express my opinion here. See, I believe that a gear should be ranked within its price range, and not beyond is price range. Then all 100, 200, 300, up to 1000 bucks gears will be merely 2 stars since multi-kilobuck gears exist now and obviously they sound much better. Take for example the Blessing 2, it is at $200-$300 price range, Andromeda is at $1000-$1200 price range. To compare them with a $79 iem seems a bit unfair to the latter . To rate a $79 iem, I believe it should be compared with below $100 iems, preferably within the range of $50-$100. And here, I believe it can easily garner 4 star, may be even 5 star, if you feel it is delivering everything you expect from a below $100 iem. I believe perspective is very important in case of ranking the iems, and there should not be a universal standard, rather standards relative to definite price brackets. Hence, there should be multiple bechmark iems based on your experience so far in different price segments as per your preference, and ranking should be done based on that. That is how I do it.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea….sad truth is that, head-gear’s page view is a good as that youtube channel….
> 
> For past month, the most page views head-gears have earned is HEXA, 10x more than others. 5k views. That 5k view is less than my old blog’s random sennheiser MX760 amateur review….it had like 10k pv.
> 
> I think KZ made right decision, rather than giving us a sample to review, and most likely it may be a lukewarm one at its best, if not a bashing, they’ve given a script for that youtuber. At least some possible new customer acquisition they may achieve.


yeah, i was surprised that Timmy just recently reach 100K viewers.
i watch that more recognizable name in iem review is at 10K~50k viewers.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> I would like to express my opinion here. See, I believe that a gear should be ranked within its price range, and not beyond is price range. Then all 100, 200, 300, up to 1000 bucks gears will be merely 2 stars since multi-kilobuck gears exist now and obviously they sound much better. Take for example the Blessing 2, it is at $200-$300 price range, Andromeda is at $1000-$1200 price range. To compare them with a $79 iem seems a bit unfair to the latter . To rate a $79 iem, I believe it should be compared with below $100 iems, preferably within the range of $50-$100. And here, I believe it can easily garner 4 star, may be even 5 star, if you feel it is delivering everything you expect from a below $100 iem. I believe perspective is very important in case of ranking the iems, and there should not be a universal standard, rather standards relative to definite price brackets. Hence, there should be multiple bechmark iems based on your experience so far in different price segments as per your preference, and ranking should be done based on that. That is how I do it.



Thanks for the opinion. You raise a valid point. 

You also reminds me of the discussion with another reviewer: “if an IEM on discount tomorrow, should it score increase?”

A belief of mine after testing many kilobucks that I can audition is that most of the stuffs are average or adequate. The gap is not very large even with my nitpicking about staging and resolution and other little things. That’s why most of the stuffs in my rating are actually 3/5 - average. 4/5 - good is rare but not extremely rare nowadays. 5/5 is still very rare, especially if you want 5/5 across the board. I personally don’t think the performance ceiling of IEMs is that high, that kilobuck is far far ahead the level of a well done $100 IEM.

Without comparing across the price bracket, people cannot identify golden performers. Say, in the review, we say certain IEM X is outstanding with all kinds of beautiful descriptions. The question would be if it is that good, where would it fit in the grand scheme of things? Is it truely an amazing value? Or it’s good, like 3/5 good?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Thanks to @activatorfly purchasing the Salnotes Zero recently, his pick up made me pull out my Zero and give it another listen while pulling the AKG N5005 out of my ears. This time I'm using the Sony A55 + Mont Blanc Amp rig I've been using with the AKG's. Usually I listen to the Zero with my Cowon J almost exclusively. So the first thing I notice is that the soundstage is vastly wider and taller than most of my other DD IEM's. Hell...than most of my IEM's period. It's not quite but almost like a full-sized can experience. Imaging is also spot on, and provides such a cavernous listening experience. Now coming from the N5005, it's not as holographic though. I think that's what's missing, and it might be a limitation of the cheap driver? Or a combo of that and tuning. It's got some grit in the upper mids/treble region, so it's not smooth or clean, though it does feature some pretty killer detail retrieval for a $20.00 IEM. I think it might be the best of the sub $25.00 IEM's available, but with the caveat that the mids are thin and mid bass presence is practically non-existent unless you EQ (They sound superb on my Cowon J because it has a preset that lifts the mids). If only they had more mid bass and less grain, and they'd certainly be undisputed kings of the under $25 set. Decent listening experience on a budget, but aside from the stage and imaging, the AKG is a superior and more engaging listen.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

A discovery topic.

Japan’s canjam-ish event “Potafes” Portable Audio Festival —postponed since 2019 covid hit Japan— restarted.

It’s a short impression blog article from one of my subscribed Japanese blogger reviewer.

Bias adjustment notes📝  this reviewer is around 40-50yo from my observation and was once in a metal band. Loves V-shape tuning like one of TRN or AudioTechnica’s. That doesn’t mean he is incompetent in evaluating IEMs, I find his short impressions to be very accurate, when I assessed evaluation gaps from our common references. Just take his “bright” as “extremely bright”.

Here is Portable Audio Fez 2022’s article of his. Google Translate to English.

If you are interested in his other reviews, click on header “Metaller’s heasphone blog” to show the list. You can see some rare ones like HifiMan’s Latest ones, and ofcourse!! One of million samples sent, the AFUL P5.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ace Bee said:


> I would like to express my opinion here. See, I believe that a gear should be ranked within its price range, and not beyond is price range. Then all 100, 200, 300, up to 1000 bucks gears will be merely 2 stars since multi-kilobuck gears exist now and obviously they sound much better. Take for example the Blessing 2, it is at $200-$300 price range, Andromeda is at $1000-$1200 price range. To compare them with a $79 iem seems a bit unfair to the latter . To rate a $79 iem, I believe it should be compared with below $100 iems, preferably within the range of $50-$100. And here, I believe it can easily garner 4 star, may be even 5 star, if you feel it is delivering everything you expect from a below $100 iem. I believe perspective is very important in case of ranking the iems, and there should not be a universal standard, rather standards relative to definite price brackets. Hence, there should be multiple bechmark iems based on your experience so far in different price segments as per your preference, and ranking should be done based on that. That is how I do it.


That’s what I used to do. I’m just being sloppy😄


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Thanks for the opinion. You raise a valid point.
> 
> You also reminds me of the discussion with another reviewer: “if an IEM on discount tomorrow, should it score increase?”
> 
> ...


Totally agree! I bought the Dita Answer (Truth Edition) which at one time was a $1.200 IEM, and the Mofasest Trio, which was selling for $600 at one point, and neither of them blew my other IEM's away. As a matter of fact, I was really excited to get the Truth for about $700 on sale. I was hoping it would amount to my personal endgame. Boy was I surprised when I popped those babies in and it couldn't even beat my IE800 or at that time, the Dunu EST112. The stage wasn't on their level, and the bass wasn't that refined or hard hitting. The treble was the best thing about them, but resolution was average at best. Only the Trio was a bigger disappointment, as it just wasn't tuned how I like it (fast articulate bass and well extended treble with air and wide left/right stage). So yes I agree, the gap between kilobuck and mid-fi and even lower mid-fi isn't that great.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

KZ has actually came a long way in a short while. Starting listening to the public, should have been less influencers but I did buy the $40 first week deal on the PR1 PRO and goota say it is better than my Timeless tonally wise and stage as well.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea….sad truth is that, head-gear’s page view is a good as that youtube channel….
> 
> For past month, the most page views head-gears have earned is HEXA, 10x more than others. 5k views. That 5k view is less than my old blog’s random sennheiser MX760 amateur review….it had like 10k pv.
> 
> I think KZ made right decision, rather than giving us a sample to review, and most likely it may be a lukewarm one at its best, if not a bashing, they’ve given a script for that youtuber. At least some possible new customer acquisition they may achieve.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> KZ has actually came a long way in a short while. Starting listening to the public, should have been less influencers but I did buy the $40 first week deal on the PR1 PRO and goota say it is better than my Timeless tonally wise and stage as well.


Better than the Timeless? A KZ? Now that there is one hell of a *bold* statement!! LOL


----------



## r31ya (Dec 21, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> KZ has actually came a long way in a short while. Starting listening to the public, should have been less influencers but I did buy the $40 first week deal on the PR1 PRO and goota say it is better than my Timeless tonally wise and stage as well.


yeah to some degree they actually listening.

- PLA13 bass shelved complained by some and that some asked for more balanced planar who have more revealing details.
they comes up with PR1 Hifi which are still not quite there and now we got PR1 Pro, which are the closest thing to balanced planar that people asked.
- people asking for open back iem after seeing the metal mesh, now we have CCA HM20, CXS, and FLA who have semi open mesh.
- they also hearing the complaint on tuning issue and decided to create that tuning project which we haven't heard since they open that facebook group.

they are listening to some degree but in the same time goes on their merry way in despite people shouting at them which are a bit frustrating.
that tuning in particular is currently something that people shout at on_ "stop making multiple iem in the same price bracket with same-ish tuning in relatively short period of time"_
that and lack of EDA-bal successor hurts, especially that we somehow get something close to eda-bal successor from different companies and its among the top 5 sub $20 now.
--




---

while i have PR1 Pro, i haven't heard timeless or the $100+ planar so i couldn't say much
but so far the reviews goes, _"great for the price but still a step behind S12 or Wu"_

It also need power to sound good. Sound a fairly meh at 80 mAh from 3.5mm of my BTR5.
the soundstage and separation is nice enough that you need to remind yourself that its a single driver but the item placement is not the one that i'm used to but that is preference.
Its pretty high in resolution but tonally a bit dry tough that might because i'm used to listening more lush aria. not sure which one is more "natural".

after over a week, its shaping up to be a good iem, just need more power by default and some tip rolling.


----------



## Ace Bee

o0genesis0o said:


> Thanks for the opinion. You raise a valid point.
> 
> You also reminds me of the discussion with another reviewer: “if an IEM on discount tomorrow, should it score increase?”
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with you. Having owned 2 kilobuck iems (*Unique Melody Mirage* and* FAudio Dark Sky*), I can definitely tell that the gap between kilobuck iems and midrange, may be around $500 or even around $300 iems are not very large. I sold Mirage, but I absolutely love Dark Sky. There are iems that sound a bit more airy than *Dark Sky*, bit more spacious, like *MEAOES Eagle* (well it sounds more spacious than any other iems in my collection)...so it does not excel above all of my collection regarding soundstage. 
However, what it presents are bigger notes, which feel more real, more three-dimensionally defined, more alive! Yeah, it makes the complete music sounds so much more alive and real than all the rest of my iem, that I cannot help but appreciate and acknowledge its value as very much justified. And except *Eagle*, it sounds much more spacious than any other iem of mine. The whole presentation is just so big and alive...I can't even listen to anything once I start listening to it!

But does that mean my *LOAK-T(CL), *or *Dark Matter*, or *Miroak-S* are significantly behind it? Certainly not. The differences are at most 20%-30%, at best 40%, but definitely nowhere beyond that. And that is the reason why I have decided that I will most definitely not get any iem beyond $1500 max. That is my limit. I know hybrid, tribrid, etc. of that range will definitely sound more spacious and bigger than full range DD iems of the same range, however, I am so intoxicated by the single DD coherency that such magnificent separation, imaging, and stage have started to sound unnatural to me, incoherent sort of, and I absolutely do not want to feel such dissatisfaction with an iem of that price were I to get it.

My current wishlist iems are - Technics EAH-TZ700, Acoustune HS1750CU, Softears Twilight, and by the suggestion of a certain gentleman here, the Radius HP-W300. It is not possible for me to audition any of them, since in India they are not available, so I will have to blind buy one of them...which one - that is my current quest.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. Having owned 2 kilobuck iems (*Unique Melody Mirage* and* FAudio Dark Sky*), I can definitely tell that the gap between kilobuck iems and midrange, may be around $500 or even around $300 iems are not very large. I sold Mirage, but I absolutely love Dark Sky. There are iems that sound a bit more airy than *Dark Sky*, bit more spacious, like *MEAOES Eagle* (well it sounds more spacious than any other iems in my collection)...so it does not excel above all of my collection regarding soundstage.
> However, what it presents are bigger notes, which feel more real, more three-dimensionally defined, more alive! Yeah, it makes the complete music sounds so much more alive and real than all the rest of my iem, that I cannot help but appreciate and acknowledge its value as very much justified. And except *Eagle*, it sounds much more spacious than any other iem of mine. The whole presentation is just so big and alive...I can't even listen to anything once I start listening to it!
> 
> But does that mean my *LOAK-T(CL), *or *Dark Matter*, or *Miroak-S* are significantly behind it? Certainly not. The differences are at most 20%-30%, at best 40%, but definitely nowhere beyond that. And that is the reason why I have decided that I will most definitely not get any iem beyond $1500 max. That is my limit. I know hybrid, tribrid, etc. of that range will definitely sound more spacious and bigger than full range DD iems of the same range, however, I am so intoxicated by the single DD coherency that such magnificent separation, imaging, and stage have started to sound unnatural to me, incoherent sort of, and I absolutely do not want to feel such dissatisfaction with an iem of that price were I to get it.
> ...


Your collection and Wishlist are quite unusual and interesting. Hat's off to you and looking forward for your future reviews and impressions.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> KZ has actually came a long way in a short while. Starting listening to the public, should have been less influencers but I did buy the $40 first week deal on the PR1 PRO and goota say it is better than my Timeless tonally wise and stage as well.


Wow! That’s good to hear. KZ starts to revitalized with the planar then!

I’m still waiting their ZAS successor in a form of TWS, or DQ6S in a form or TWS😄  

Hopefully KZ starts to find an LCP ODM for their IEMs for the dynamic drivers,


----------



## superuser1

Ace Bee said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you. Having owned 2 kilobuck iems (*Unique Melody Mirage* and* FAudio Dark Sky*), I can definitely tell that the gap between kilobuck iems and midrange, may be around $500 or even around $300 iems are not very large. I sold Mirage, but I absolutely love Dark Sky. There are iems that sound a bit more airy than *Dark Sky*, bit more spacious, like *MEAOES Eagle* (well it sounds more spacious than any other iems in my collection)...so it does not excel above all of my collection regarding soundstage.
> However, what it presents are bigger notes, which feel more real, more three-dimensionally defined, more alive! Yeah, it makes the complete music sounds so much more alive and real than all the rest of my iem, that I cannot help but appreciate and acknowledge its value as very much justified. And except *Eagle*, it sounds much more spacious than any other iem of mine. The whole presentation is just so big and alive...I can't even listen to anything once I start listening to it!
> 
> But does that mean my *LOAK-T(CL), *or *Dark Matter*, or *Miroak-S* are significantly behind it? Certainly not. The differences are at most 20%-30%, at best 40%, but definitely nowhere beyond that. And that is the reason why I have decided that I will most definitely not get any iem beyond $1500 max. That is my limit. I know hybrid, tribrid, etc. of that range will definitely sound more spacious and bigger than full range DD iems of the same range, however, I am so intoxicated by the single DD coherency that such magnificent separation, imaging, and stage have started to sound unnatural to me, incoherent sort of, and I absolutely do not want to feel such dissatisfaction with an iem of that price were I to get it.
> ...


Acoustune HS1750CU 😎


----------



## DynamicEars

Been like 2 weeks away from head-fi and catching up news here, this thread already stacked up like 40 pages from my last read   
aside from new KZ of the week, i found that @AmericanSpirit have interesting points for me :
from the choices of eartips, seems like you're have idealism and detail attention to resonance, like blocked airflow etc that in line with my beliefs. Even few of famous reviewers seems don't care about these, but dampers, resonance (materials, shape of eartips) actually have big impact on sound. And what you said about different eartips really similar with my experience. 





I have eartips measurement to make conclusion, still updating until now (havent put azla crystal and Max here)
But I agree that small bore is reducing lower trebles, especially 5-7khz area that will perceived bigger bass. So differences is affecting by seal and fit (will be useless if the eartips wont fit you or break the seal > size of bore > length (for insertion depth) > materials (soft, hard, that have effect on resonance, tight mid bass / absorbing sparkles in trebles)
Some eartips can shift the pinna gain too because of the insertion depth, but mostly will affect treble extension.
And like @AmericanSpirit said before, the eartips bore size ideally must be same width with IEM's nozzle, not narrower because can block airflow and resonance.

and Why I choose Sora for this measurement? because Original Sora have medium size nozzle, and can grip well to various eartips, easy to measure because of the shell shape and personal love for the orginal Sora (I rated 9 / 10 tuning above my Z1R and Mest, very close to my own target, just the tuning OK, technicalities are different story). And I bought lot of Sora variants actually, only to find out which sora have best tuning, and turn out the original ones.


Secondly, what surprised me is @AmericanSpirit statement that made @Tzennn bought the Soundpeats Gamer no 1  . Mest imaging level at budget price? seriously?? that is a very bold statement since Mest have 1 of the best imaging and layering of all IEMs I have tried (I rated it 9.5 /10 for imaging, yes above 9/10 Z1R and hairline above IER-M9 and above everything else)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

r31ya said:


> yeah, i was surprised that Timmy just recently reach 100K viewers.
> i watch that more recognizable name in iem review is at 10K~50k viewers.


Their review style and way of fanbase acquisition maybe one factor.

Maybe Timmy is good at youtube marketing, which I’m not professional of those, but at least, there are technics as a proper youtuber to gain more subscribers, the way they create video thumbnails, tonality of the scripts/narratives, fonts, colors, pace of the speech, timing of silence and motions, cut/edits, BGMs, sounds/visual effects, etc etc, in making a professional yourube video contents. If youtube’s AI decided the content shares many copy&paste patterns, their video may be ranked lower for contents quality, thus less competitive in search results/ auto-play recs.  Crin, noticed that part, and I guess he is hiring or already hired someone knowledgeable aboht all those “know-hows” of digital(youtube) marketing.


----------



## Ace Bee

superuser1 said:


> Acoustune HS1750CU 😎


You have it??!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Been like 2 weeks away from head-fi and catching up news here, this thread already stacked up like 40 pages from my last read
> aside from new KZ of the week, i found that @AmericanSpirit have interesting points for me :
> from the choices of eartips, seems like you're have idealism and detail attention to resonance, like blocked airflow etc that in line with my beliefs. Even few of famous reviewers seems don't care about these, but dampers, resonance (materials, shape of eartips) actually have big impact on sound. And what you said about different eartips really similar with my experience.
> 
> ...


Wow! You’d actually measured those!! It’s already 2am here, so I’d read the contents later but definitely very high quality observations you’ve got there!

And that IEM intime Sora😂😂😂 Very niche one you’ve for there, I guess only sizable few of us know that. Are you from Japan or sth? I thought that’s JDM (Japan Domestic Market) IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Been like 2 weeks away from head-fi and catching up news here, this thread already stacked up like 40 pages from my last read
> aside from new KZ of the week, i found that @AmericanSpirit have interesting points for me :
> from the choices of eartips, seems like you're have idealism and detail attention to resonance, like blocked airflow etc that in line with my beliefs. Even few of famous reviewers seems don't care about these, but dampers, resonance (materials, shape of eartips) actually have big impact on sound. And what you said about different eartips really similar with my experience.
> 
> ...


This ear tip variations is very great study conducted with vast variety of ear tips. 

For transient measurements, do you happened to have impulse response of those?  That’s the core of timbre implications of changing ear tips, not only notable change in FR.  If you happened to have impulse response of those, it will be worth to write an academic research paper👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Been like 2 weeks away from head-fi and catching up news here, this thread already stacked up like 40 pages from my last read
> aside from new KZ of the week, i found that @AmericanSpirit have interesting points for me :
> from the choices of eartips, seems like you're have idealism and detail attention to resonance, like blocked airflow etc that in line with my beliefs. Even few of famous reviewers seems don't care about these, but dampers, resonance (materials, shape of eartips) actually have big impact on sound. And what you said about different eartips really similar with my experience.
> 
> ...


Sorry for separating the posts, but it’s a different topic.

For soundpeats Gamer No.1, nobody back then believed my claim, so that Gamer No.1(silly name) was about to finish its presence without being recognized at western audiophiles community until @Tzennn actually tried it.

SoundPeats, isn’t a random small boutique s, they have tech experts, I’d suspect maybe even few PhDs, let alone Masters in engineering. They’ve applied their theoretical experiments in sound image coordination by tweaking loudness status management, with that 2DD standard quality driver.

I’m not a tech expert, so just take it as a gain of salt. That method is sending 2 different path of signals with different transducers, to give a sense of virtual sense of staging effect.

For MEST, the genius in Unique Melody achieved by using the bone conduction driver to materialize the 3D staging. For Gamer No.1, the genius in SoundPeats executed with that additional dynamic driver. Eureka!

Sad part is, they are not audiophiles, and that gaming IEM got a joking “gaming mode” that boost bass to kill miraculously crystallized 3D staging.

This is my personal observation from how I perceived UM MEST MKII is materializing a magical “fake pinna” stimulations, which only fullsize headphones could usually do.

Here, is my old rough idea of delayed phasing of bone conduction driver of MEST MKII.


----------



## gadgetgod

Shouldn't they name this FR6 or may be RF6? Nonetheless I am super excited for this one.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Shouldn't they name this FR6 or may be RF6? Nonetheless I am super excited for this one.


Competing with the Cayin RU6? Seems fun


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sorry for separating the posts, but it’s a different topic.
> 
> For soundpeats Gamer No.1, nobody back then believed my claim, so that Gamer No.1(silly name) was about to finish its presence without being recognized at western audiophiles community until @Tzennn actually tried it.
> 
> ...


One of the famous tws from soundpeats is a 1DD+1 knowles BA hybrids. Soundpeats H1
So yeah, someone seems to love audio in that company. 

Now they add LDAC support in their sub$100 tws. 
Not to mention unlike KZ, soundpeats seems to nails the TWS aspect (battery life, mic and all)


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Their review style and way of fanbase acquisition maybe one factor.
> 
> Maybe Timmy is good at youtube marketing, which I’m not professional of those, but at least, there are technics as a proper youtuber to gain more subscribers, the way they create video thumbnails, tonality of the scripts/narratives, fonts, colors, pace of the speech, timing of silence and motions, cut/edits, BGMs, sounds/visual effects, etc etc, in making a professional yourube video contents. If youtube’s AI decided the content shares many copy&paste patterns, their video may be ranked lower for contents quality, thus less competitive in search results/ auto-play recs.  Crin, noticed that part, and I guess he is hiring or already hired someone knowledgeable aboht all those “know-hows” of digital(youtube) marketing.


Something that crin nails is he knows if you want big number, you need it to be entertaining. 
Droning about one object only going to invite small niche audience. 
Thats why his actual mass review video usually only once per month. And he filled the rest with feature vids

Linus noted it as well as the main channel can't do much in depth review like nexus without tanking the viewership number. 
Hence he is going to create separate channel with lttlab for that thing in near future.


----------



## Barndoor

gadgetgod said:


> Shouldn't they name this FR6 or may be RF6? Nonetheless I am super excited for this one.


A dongle or battery powered DAC/Amp? R2R I assume.


----------



## superuser1

Ace Bee said:


> You have it??!!


Don't have it. you should get it.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sorry for separating the posts, but it’s a different topic.
> 
> For soundpeats Gamer No.1, nobody back then believed my claim, so that Gamer No.1(silly name) was about to finish its presence without being recognized at western audiophiles community until @Tzennn actually tried it.
> 
> ...


Funny that gamer no.1 to me is like F rank tone, weird base bass no rumble no mid bass, mid was hollow, no pinna nothing, treble no air no fun, there's nothing to say about gamer no.1 tonality except horrible. However the soundstage and imaging, even layering is exceptionally good, really weird indeed


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow! You’d actually measured those!! It’s already 2am here, so I’d read the contents later but definitely very high quality observations you’ve got there!
> 
> And that IEM intime Sora😂😂😂 Very niche one you’ve for there, I guess only sizable few of us know that. Are you from Japan or sth? I thought that’s JDM (Japan Domestic Market) IEM.


Yes the intime Sora, meant to be giant killer from japan, but not quite. The tuning indeed is the best on its class (and above), even to date, the original intime Sora is my best up to $50 IEM, its dual hybrid driver that have great treble extension, 1 of the best piezo implementation I ever heard, not like niceHCK NX7 series, nor bqeyz spring series.
No, i have to import them, quite difficult to get sora variants but worth the price and time, you should get one, the clean bass shelf - perfect pinna gain - extended treble extension is quite rarity on budget class but they have deal breaker as fixed (and prone to tangled) cable










AmericanSpirit said:


> This ear tip variations is very great study conducted with vast variety of ear tips.
> 
> For transient measurements, do you happened to have impulse response of those?  That’s the core of timbre implications of changing ear tips, not only notable change in FR.  If you happened to have impulse response of those, it will be worth to write an academic research paper👍



Luckily yes! I documented with all impulse response of each eartips as well, but I lack knowledge about reading the impulse aside from "tail" response. I'm ready to hear your words here, example 2 different impulse from Sony ep-ex11 eartips and spiral dot++ here :








AmericanSpirit said:


> Sorry for separating the posts, but it’s a different topic.
> 
> For soundpeats Gamer No.1, nobody back then believed my claim, so that Gamer No.1(silly name) was about to finish its presence without being recognized at western audiophiles community until @Tzennn actually tried it.
> 
> ...





r31ya said:


> One of the famous tws from soundpeats is a 1DD+1 knowles BA hybrids. Soundpeats H1
> So yeah, someone seems to love audio in that company.
> 
> Now they add LDAC support in their sub$100 tws.
> Not to mention unlike KZ, soundpeats seems to nails the TWS aspect (battery life, mic and all)





Tzennn said:


> Funny that gamer no.1 to me is like F rank tone, weird base bass no rumble no mid bass, mid was hollow, no pinna nothing, treble no air no fun, there's nothing to say about gamer no.1 tonality except horrible. However the soundstage and imaging, even layering is exceptionally good, really weird indeed



Lol, not sure if I'm gonna get them, I know soundpeats quite decent brand on budget segment TWS, I have the trueair 2 (the earbuds TWS) and have nice soundstage and imaging. Yes I heard about the H1 (now they have successor the H2 with similar configuration 8mmDD + 1 knowles BA) but currently still using my modded Timeless + Fiio UTWS5 as main TWS and modded KZ VX10 as back up TWS (1 original XUN 10mm DD + 4 BA, nice impactful bass)


----------



## r31ya

DynamicEars said:


> Yes the intime Sora, meant to be giant killer from japan, but not quite. The tuning indeed is the best on its class (and above), even to date, the original intime Sora is my best up to $50 IEM, its dual hybrid driver that have great treble extension, 1 of the best piezo implementation I ever heard, not like niceHCK NX7 series, nor bqeyz spring series.
> No, i have to import them, quite difficult to get sora variants but worth the price and time, you should get one, the clean bass shelf - perfect pinna gain - extended treble extension is quite rarity on budget class but they have deal breaker as fixed (and prone to tangled) cable
> 
> 
> ...


well, its a bit cheating to use mid-fi to fight against a $80 TWS.
but hows VX10 holding? i heard many older KZ tws have battery life issue.


----------



## Tzennn

Unpopular opinion: CRA driver is better than 7hz Zero driver, that's why CRA is better than Zero


----------



## DynamicEars

r31ya said:


> well, its a bit cheating to use mid-fi to fight against a $80 TWS.
> but hows VX10 holding? i heard many older KZ tws have battery life issue.



lol, I mean i have that combo for TWS purpose so I wont back to pokemon rabbit hole like I did in the past. The VX10 have better battery life, connection is OK, passable. My soundpeats have better battery life and connection. KZ is improving, on "passable" phase as TWS but not leading in the tech. However the VX10 is kinda special for me because they are using original XUN driver that have big impact on bass, they moves air better than other KZ DD from my experience. The only TWS using XUN is KZ Z1 (the first KZ with XUN driver, 2 hours batt life and now only last for 3 minutes on left unit) and this VX10. The cable KZ with XUN drivers are DQ6, DQ6s, ZAS as far as i know.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Something that crin nails is he knows if you want big number, you need it to be entertaining.
> Droning about one object only going to invite small niche audience.
> Thats why his actual mass review video usually only once per month. And he filled the rest with feature vids
> 
> ...


Great info. Agree separating mass marketing channels with in-depth channel, apart from hedging accidental warning /ban from youtube for their monetized main channel. There is 3-strike rule on YouTube with certain “probation” period for removal of monitization, so having those sub-channel with different approaches is a smart Youtuber’s move.

In this modern era, you could easily being targeted by malicious false “report”, despite the healthy contents of the video itself, the channel could get banned quite easily. Hope Crin and other succeed in those channels, whatever they do is helping IEM’s publicity and public exposures (I still hope HBB to admit he had wrong choice for Cadenza, though.)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Yes the intime Sora, meant to be giant killer from japan, but not quite. The tuning indeed is the best on its class (and above), even to date, the original intime Sora is my best up to $50 IEM, its dual hybrid driver that have great treble extension, 1 of the best piezo implementation I ever heard, not like niceHCK NX7 series, nor bqeyz spring series.
> No, i have to import them, quite difficult to get sora variants but worth the price and time, you should get one, the clean bass shelf - perfect pinna gain - extended treble extension is quite rarity on budget class but they have deal breaker as fixed (and prone to tangled) cable
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing!! Let me read those impulse charts it’s one of my best 2022 finding from head-fi contents. Hats off to your passions!  Do you happened to have some of SpinFits vs SpiralDots? CP100+ and hopefully CP360.

For SoundPeats, haha yea it’s a one trick pony good for staging / imaging’s slice (only positioning). After all, it’s just rather standard or slightly behind standard driver spec TWS you’ve get.


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 21, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Amazing!! Let me read those impulse charts it’s one of my best 2022 finding from head-fi contents. Hats off to your passions!  Do you happened to have some of SpinFits vs SpiralDots? CP100+ and hopefully CP360.
> 
> For SoundPeats, haha yea it’s a one trick pony good for staging / imaging’s slice (only positioning). After all, it’s just rather standard or slightly behind standard driver spec TWS you’ve get.



Yes I have almost any kind of eartips actually (I bought almost every eartips release from every company, some from JDM too) except those no brand generics on ali (I tried some also).
will upload it for you here, the CP100+, CP360, Spiral Dot (original). the Spiral dot++ is uploaded on my last post.

*edited : here while I got more time on my desk :


----------



## activatorfly

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thanks to @activatorfly purchasing the Salnotes Zero recently, his pick up made me pull out my Zero and give it another listen while pulling the AKG N5005 out of my ears. This time I'm using the Sony A55 + Mont Blanc Amp rig I've been using with the AKG's. Usually I listen to the Zero with my Cowon J almost exclusively. So the first thing I notice is that the soundstage is vastly wider and taller than most of my other DD IEM's. Hell...than most of my IEM's period. It's not quite but almost like a full-sized can experience. Imaging is also spot on, and provides such a cavernous listening experience. Now coming from the N5005, it's not as holographic though. I think that's what's missing, and it might be a limitation of the cheap driver? Or a combo of that and tuning. It's got some grit in the upper mids/treble region, so it's not smooth or clean, though it does feature some pretty killer detail retrieval for a $20.00 IEM. I think it might be the best of the sub $25.00 IEM's available, but with the caveat that the mids are thin and mid bass presence is practically non-existent unless you EQ (They sound superb on my Cowon J because it has a preset that lifts the mids). If only they had more mid bass and less grain, and they'd certainly be undisputed kings of the under $25 set. Decent listening experience on a budget, but aside from the stage and imaging, the AKG is a superior and more engaging listen.


No worries dude, I'm glad you reappraised them with a different rig - I'm listening via balanced output of Sony NW-ZX300a, with custom firmware. The cool thing is they handle extra amping easily & for a budget pair the Zero have a great stage, build quality & fit...Merry Xmas to all Headfiers !!


----------



## RCracer777

AmericanSpirit said:


> For soundpeats Gamer No.1, nobody back then believed my claim, so that Gamer No.1(silly name) was about to finish its presence without being recognized at western audiophiles community until @Tzennn actually tried it.
> 
> SoundPeats, isn’t a random small boutique s, they have tech experts, I’d suspect maybe even few PhDs, let alone Masters in engineering. They’ve applied their theoretical experiments in sound image coordination by tweaking loudness status management, with that 2DD standard quality driver.
> 
> ...


SoundPeats has some quite good TWS in their lineup, although I do have a issue with some of them. On the H1 and Truengine 3 SE the right bud is always empty if I want to use them after not having used them for more than 2 days. It will charge when I place them in the case but I guess when it's done it starts searching for a connection. With both using the same shell and charging case it probably has something to do with the shape of them. The sonic didn't do this but the case has failed and it's now unusable. 

Been using SoundPeats for years but because of this I've now replaced them all with the Huawei FreeBuds Pro 2 and none of them come even close in terms of performance, other than battery life that is. But the FreeBuds Pro 2 are also twice the price of even the most expensive SoundPeats TWS so it's not a completely fair comparison. They are also not available in the US either due to the US/China trade war.

While I've never heard the Gamer No.1 or a Mest MK.II for that matter, I do think that the FreeBuds Pro 2 should right up there in terms of imaging and soundstage with the Gamer No.1 and probably beating them by a large margin it in terms of raw sound quality. The imaging is just surreal, being able to accurately pinpoint the exact location of each individual object out of 3 objects hitting the ground at the same time in the same direction is something that very few IEMs can do. Other than the SA6 Ultra, I don't own any IEM, TWS or headphones that can equal it, let alone beat the imaging of the FreeBuds Pro 2.

Using a DD for the low and mid-range and letting a small planar cover the high and ultra high frequencies was a good choice in my opinion. But the battery life does suffer due to that planar, if you're using LDAC or ANC (or god forbid both), the 8hr battery life becomes about 4,5hrs.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 21, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Unpopular opinion: CRA driver is better than 7hz Zero driver, that's why CRA is better than Zero


CRA has an amazing driver (I got few copies).
CRA+ adjusted the tuning to be milder (original price tag of twice that of CRA was a bit too much).

I love ESX personally; ESX replaced Blon 03 and Aria for me for my rare DD listening sessions.

Recent AS16 pro and PR1 pro are great.

I am no sure KZ needs to listen to anyone. KZ does not force anyone to buy their many IEMs. One can select what is best for them (or interesting), and it is great to have a choice.

In fact, considering what happened around ZEX pro (CRN), it seemed to be very detrimental to listen to those quasy-influencers with their biased agenda (those who were "exposing" the drivers).

Crin actually did great in my opinion in this tribrid with very limited KZ ("EST/MST" driver that is a rigid magnetic plate sandwiched between two coils).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> CRA has an amazing driver (I got few copies).
> CRA+ adjusted the tuning to be milder (original price tag of twice that of CRA was a bit too much).
> 
> I love ESX personally; ESX replaced Blon 03 and Aria for me for my rare DD listening sessions.
> ...


my take on CRN is kinda diverting from yours, the MST’s spec when compared to piezoelectrics, still have long way to go, they could reach the frequency, but distortions are not to the level of a “good” product yet. 

Another issues of Zex Pro/CRN was they tried too hard to tame the driver to Crin’s curve, ending up with muffled impluse response when compared to rather “driver-natural” EDX. The timbre took the hit in am exchange of target curve achievement.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Yes I have almost any kind of eartips actually (I bought almost every eartips release from every company, some from JDM too) except those no brand generics on ali (I tried some also).
> will upload it for you here, the CP100+, CP360, Spiral Dot (original). the Spiral dot++ is uploaded on my last post.
> 
> *edited : here while I got more time on my desk :


Very informative. I’m saving every info you’d recaptured.


----------



## Tzennn

By the way my 7hz Zero have peak from 3khz to 4khz, 8khz and 12khz, but other review graph shown 3khz, 8khz and 13khz. Are there diffrent variation that i don't know of ?My set sound like this


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

DynamicEars said:


> Yes I have almost any kind of eartips actually (I bought almost every eartips release from every company, some from JDM too) except those no brand generics on ali (I tried some also).
> will upload it for you here, the CP100+, CP360, Spiral Dot (original). the Spiral dot++ is uploaded on my last post.
> 
> *edited : here while I got more time on my desk :



📝 for viewing impluse response:
Frequency Reponse Chart is only a half side story of our perceived “tonality/timbre”.  Sound isn’t that simple 1 dimensional thing. It’s a product from a complex system with multi dimensional factors.

My personal understanding(without digging any info) is that, this graph is a recapture of impulse (a single sine wave it looks to me) from -100ms to 0 as attack, 0ms to later as “decay” of the sound wave.  The resonance from ear tips are mainly observably noticeable from the decaying phase. But you may see some notable
Changes in attack phase as well.


As we can observe from Sony’s narrow bore & soft balck silicone hybrid




It tames re-echoes of the transients, you see very little peaks/dips, in an exchange of somehow fast-decaying and somewhat unnatural “finish-line” of the sound wave. It helps to tame peaky/edgy transients, but if applied to a regular IEM, it somehow overdoing its work. I could imagine similar impluse response from Final E’s. Japanese mainstream IEMs back in old days were mostly V-tuned, and those ear tips made a good sense to couple with them.

Also, that black silicone material makes a very bounding resonance, I bet that’s mainly contributed by the bass region resonance.  For someone value bass resonance, this wobble is a “must”.




While compared to Spiral Dot++ as to what I refer as “diffusing bass”, like extra wide bore with acoustic horn diffuser facing outward, bass region resonance isn’t amplified, this will help to clear up visibility of the whole picture, with a “cost” of meaty bass rumble.

Even to non-ear tip transients, those signatures would impact “perceived bass” a lot, like HEXA vs Yume (they share almost same bass floor slope, while perceived bass tonality is a mile apart. HEXA is better handling the wobble for sure) 





One exception is Latex M570, it has diffusing bass with that wobbly signature, makes a very unique experience.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPDFveW

Will update other observations later on this post.

Again, thanks for sharing. That’s ear tip developer-class valuable info.

I bet *90% of IEM boutiques aren’t even aware that ear tip is a very important factors of their final product (Looking at you Westone👀)

And great job Tangzu, AFUL. You know what ear tips are meant for.*


----------



## nraymond

AmericanSpirit said:


> 📝 for viewing impluse response:
> My personal understanding(without digging any info) is that, this graph is a recapture of impulse (a single sine wave it looks to me) from -100ms to 0 as attack, 0ms to later as “decay” of the sound wave.  The resonance from ear tips are mainly observably noticeable from the decaying phase. But you may see some notable
> Changes in attack phase as well.
> 
> ...


I've always found eartips have a big impact on the sound of an IEM. Part of that is fit, i.e. you need a good seal to get decent bass, but then all the other factors like material type, shape and volume of the bore, and insertion depth (which impacts resonant peaks). I have eartips with similar shapes and fit but different materials and they sound different. It's one of the big reasons I take anyone's IEM review with a big grain of salt unless they talk about the eartips and how they fit their ear. Most IEM reviewers will say that they only test an IEM with the eartips it comes with, and I can understand how that simplifies the reviewing process a lot, but that is only useful to me if the reviewers ears are physically similar to mine and the eartips the IEM comes with are a good match for their ears (and mine) and the reviewers preferred signature also matches mine. Otherwise, I can't really be sure what my experience will be like. Maybe I'll get a great fit with stock tips when the reviewer didn't, and it will sound better. Maybe I will get a bad fit when the reviewer had a great fit with the stock tips, and it will sound worse. Maybe I have some tips that will improve the fit and how an IEM sounds for my ear beyond the stock tips (for me, and perhaps beyond what the reviewer experienced, depending on what is the ideal sound for the reviewer, which would depend on their ear shape and what is the best sound signature for them). It's a lot of factors, and I always have to smile when some reviewers speak with such definitive authority on how an IEM sounds.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

nraymond said:


> I've always found eartips have a big impact on the sound of an IEM. Part of that is fit, i.e. you need a good seal to get decent bass, but then all the other factors like material type, shape and volume of the bore, and insertion depth (which impacts resonant peaks). I have eartips with similar shapes and fit but different materials and they sound different. It's one of the big reasons I take anyone's IEM review with a big grain of salt unless they talk about the eartips and how they fit their ear. Most IEM reviewers will say that they only test an IEM with the eartips it comes with, and I can understand how that simplifies the reviewing process a lot, but that is only useful to me if the reviewers ears are physically similar to mine and the eartips the IEM comes with are a good match for their ears (and mine) and the reviewers preferred signature also matches mine. Otherwise, I can't really be sure what my experience will be like. Maybe I'll get a great fit with stock tips when the reviewer didn't, and it will sound better. Maybe I will get a bad fit when the reviewer had a great fit with the stock tips, and it will sound worse. Maybe I have some tips that will improve the fit and how an IEM sounds for my ear beyond the stock tips (for me, and perhaps beyond what the reviewer experienced, depending on what is the ideal sound for the reviewer, which would depend on their ear shape and what is the best sound signature for them). It's a lot of factors, and I always have to smile when some reviewers speak with such definitive authority on how an IEM sounds.


Great insights👍 Yes for a serious A-B test, like I did on HEXA’s review. Knowing that as my personal experience, I added ear tip variable notations (used same ear tips, when comparing HEXA to Variations, and knowing that they have different sensitivities, still I tried to perceive the difference by hooking left with Variations, right with HEXA on a same cable 😂 That’s just to test coherence. Not a direct A-B test)

Ear tips for IEMs, to me, is as important as Tires for Cars.

When the father of Nissan GTR, Kazutoshi Mizuno —Car journalist, reviwer—reviews cars, he mentions variable mechanical insights from just a short ride, and he sometime put main emphasis on stock-tire match with the car. Taking example of latest gen Mercedes C-class. He mentioned the stock tire equipped with the review unit totally ruined how the car should have behaved, and even commented “this review is invalid because the tires aren’t a match with this car”.  

Although we belong to a different field, for someone knows hardcore basis of IEM review, IMO, may be more beneficial to elaborate more about these, especially for the review intended for hardcore audiophiles. 

I change review style depending on the audiences. For amazon ones, as vast majority are consumers, I first put “if this IEM is a good option as your gift purchase “ as a first priority. Regular consumer careless of tech jargons as we do.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> By the way my 7hz Zero have peak from 3khz to 4khz, 8khz and 12khz, but other review graph shown 3khz, 8khz and 13khz. Are there diffrent variation that i don't know of ?My set sound like this


Insertion depth, type of eartips, coupler’s
Characteristics, there are lots of variables that could alter the FR.

I happened to see intime sora thread just now, and there you go. A pefect example of insertion depth and FR interactions.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/post-17206200


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 21, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Insertion depth, type of eartips, coupler’s
> Characteristics, there are lots of variables that could alter the FR.
> 
> I happened to see intime sora thread just now, and there you go. A pefect example of insertion depth and FR interactions.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/post-17206200


oh now we taking, the Zero definitely worth the price! i was using type e tips and deep insertion and it sound a little harsh, with widebore tips it's so much better. Guess i learn something today... Or tomorrow


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 21, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Funny that gamer no.1 to me is like F rank tone, weird base bass no rumble no mid bass, mid was hollow, no pinna nothing, treble no air no fun, there's nothing to say about gamer no.1 tonality except horrible. However the soundstage and imaging, even layering is exceptionally good, really weird indeed


Funny that after i listen to it again, i realize that my EQ have turn on all the time, only for bluetooth... Well so here's newest impression about them. It have bigg bass from 40 to 200hz then kind of flat mid with a glide from 1khz to 3khz then hold it's db till a peak at 8,8khz, then come a dip at 10khz to a light peak at 11khz and last a huge 12khz peak then fade away. You could say it have big bass with mid kind of like Moondrop Chu and treble sound like cheap Audio technica iem. Personally i would say it's a pass for tone, good enough to not using wired iem! As for soundstage and imaging, still the same!
Edit: i think it have a dip at 6khz so it's not bright like Chu


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 21, 2022)

KZ PR1 Pro arrived, first little session. Clean and detailed, fast hard hitting bass(not excessive). Maybe too much treble extension for me. Mids are okay, nothing special. A little fatuiging.

Must admit I was a little letdown, tried the Dunu Talos a short while ago as my first planar(loved it for the hour I tried them in comparison).

Anyways letting them burn in for a while and try some cable and tips rolling to see if anything changes, still 40$ with discount isn't bad.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> By the way my 7hz Zero have peak from 3khz to 4khz, 8khz and 12khz, but other review graph shown 3khz, 8khz and 13khz. Are there diffrent variation that i don't know of ?My set sound like this


Happened to know Salnktes Zero was also Crin’s secret project🤔

Boy, he’s good at tuning for sure.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 21, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> my take on CRN is kinda diverting from yours, the MST’s spec when compared to piezoelectrics, still have long way to go, they could reach the frequency, but distortions are not to the level of a “good” product yet.
> 
> Another issues of Zex Pro/CRN was they tried too hard to tame the driver to Crin’s curve, ending up with muffled impluse response when compared to rather “driver-natural” EDX. The timbre took the hit in am exchange of target curve achievement.


Do you have both ZEX pro (CRN) and earlier NRA or ZEX to compare?
I do have ZEX pro, I ordered it as a tribrid implementation curiosity despite the "MST" driver limitations,  before it became known that Crin did the tuning.
KZ are known for changes during production, so my experience is with one of the earliest ZEX pro that is supposed to be identical to CRN.
Now, after Crin involvement became known, the general perception/mood was somehow that it will be "tuned to the curve" and "tamed", and it got to me as well, so I was even reluctant to open a box for day or two.
To my surprise, all drivers were there  - I could hear all in all the roughness and limitations.

So getting back to that "MST" driver, when I got my first NRA,I disassembled it almost right away. I was very curios how the budget "EST" (proclaimed at first) was implemented.
To my dismay, there were just two coils sandwiching a magnetic(!) rigid (!!) plate:



Perhaps, still a "MST" by some very broad definition...But what "driver capabilities" are we talking about?
I listened to this driver alone before disassembling - a limited range from ca. 1-2 kHz peaking at 5 kHz, not very loud alone but prominent in overtones of this rigid plate. The coils are low resistance, so it must be very power-hungry not efficient drive. Some loved the overtones added. I can concur for some music.
The similarities with piezo, if any, are only in the transducer rigidity. Piezos are very precise transducers. Their main limit is a very low amplitude.

So with a good DD and very limited budget BA and rigid plate "MST", Crin did a very good job, in my opinion. I am not saying that it is great IEM by far, but a very good job of this wild collection of drivers with their obvious limitations.
(The grand fiasco of those who proclaimed "fiasco" in this case was very prominent when they realized that disconnected true EST drivers do not affect much the overall frequency response dominated by air pushing of DD. Very sad that Crin overeacted...)
Anyhow, then I happily bought Dioko, and it was the IEM, with which I learned the most about tuning, ranges, etc. Very happy experience.


AmericanSpirit said:


> 📝 for viewing impluse response:
> Frequency Reponse Chart is only a half side story of our perceived “tonality/timbre”.  Sound isn’t that simple 1 dimensional thing. It’s a product from a complex system with multi dimensional factors.
> 
> My personal understanding(without digging any info) is that, this graph is a recapture of impulse (a single sine wave it looks to me) from -100ms to 0 as attack, 0ms to later as “decay” of the sound wave.  The resonance from ear tips are mainly observably noticeable from the decaying phase. But you may see some notable
> ...


Surely, tips are very important, but they are effectively only the couplers betwen IEMs and ear cavities (similar to a barrel in a clarinet, if to use an instrument acoustics analogy).
The shape of ear cavities highly varies, so the tip selection must be an individual choice.
IEM manufacturers do not have information on individual ear cavities.

But then matching the tip and the IEM nozzle to the cavity or sound guides of the IEM shell is very important (easiest is to have the least bore changes not to alter much the frequency response).
Narrow nozzles (likely last-minute design change) on ASX ans ASF are a prominent example of a ruinous mismatch - very poorly recieved IEMs (and I love my wide-nozzle ASX dearly, my favourite IEM of all).

P. S. My grudge about Moondrop spring tip design is upcoming!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

indeed, I have all NRA, Zex Pro, CRN.

I can do a quick wrap up when I get home among that three.

Hey SpringTip is good for some selective fews!  Not a universally good ear tip design that I may agree.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> Unpopular opinion: CRA driver is better than 7hz Zero driver, that's why CRA is better than Zero


I have both and I wouldn't say that at all. The stage and imaging of the Zero is superior to the CRA, while the CRA has mid bass and more extended trebles, so it depends on your angle and preferences.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> By the way my 7hz Zero have peak from 3khz to 4khz, 8khz and 12khz, but other review graph shown 3khz, 8khz and 13khz. Are there diffrent variation that i don't know of ?My set sound like this


Of course there's going to be variations. This is Chi-fi, where QC takes a back seat to marketing and volume.


----------



## gadgetgod

Pandamon is the second set of in-ear monitors from Celest, a sister brand to Kinera. The pair houses the second generation of Kinera’s self-developed Square Planar Driver unit. I just got the package today, These are my very short impressions(about 2-3 hours given to the set only). Please take these impressions with a grain of sale, they might or might not change after burn-in. I personally believe Planar drivers change their sound after a few hours of Burn-in. So, let’s begin.



*Before I begin a short disclaimer:-*

I received Celest Pandamon from Hifigo as a review sample. Please be assured, a free sample doesn’t mean I will praise the set unnecessarily. I will be honest throughout this post. You can check more details on the HiFiGo website from the link below:-

https://hifigo.com/products/kinera-celest-pandamon

*Design & Build:-*

Some might find the Pandamon aggressive looking, but I find it amazing. It’s going to look great on me when I go to the gym with its striking design. The pair itself has got hard-plastic resin inner cavity and metallic face cover. It’s open-back and has grills on the face cover area. The main attraction is an aggressive demon-like face that is printed on the face covers.



Pandamon has got a small form factor, the fit is comfortable with the set. Isolation-wise, good enough for an open-back design. It’s not properly isolating but doesn’t introduce all the sound from outside either.

*Driving:-*

It’s like gumbo. Sounds decently out of all-kind of the sources, I am currently using it with my MacBook Pro with about 40% volume only. On my SE200 I was at 80/150 volume, so about 50%. Pandamon synergizes better with ESS DACs in my opinion(Tried it with AKM and ESS on the SE200).



*Sound Impressions:-*

Pandamon sounds euphonic, it’s sweet and rich in its presentation. The bass is very decent, has more mid-bass than sub-bass, the spread of the lower end is quite good. Pandamon suits Bollywood music really well. Midrange is lush and rich. Vocals sound pleasant and have good clarity to them. Treble has decent details. I don’t find any kind of harshness or sibilance yet.

Transient speed of Pandamon is also quite good, it has smooth transitions between frequencies, Celest has done a good job in tuning the set. Another thing that has instantly impressed me about the Pandamon is its immersive 3D soundstage presentation. Initially, I am quite impressed with Pandamon. The set performs decent, it shows good potential. I like its punchy sound!!!

*Celest Pandamon vs Celest Gumiho:-*

How well does the latest Pandamon stand against the elder sibling Gumiho?? I recently reviewed the Gumiho as well on Head-Fi. It’s an amazing set with good clarity and details. The latest Pandamon stands good with its sibling. They both deliver impressive sound, Gumiho on one hand has a tad bit better-resolving characteristics, Pandamon has a lusher midrange. Here’s my take on them:-

>Pandamon has a lusher, richer sound, especially midrange.

>Gumiho has more punch to its lower end. It sounds tighter as well, Pandamon has more spread. Depth is more or less similar IMO.

>Pandamon has more accurate tonality, especially for vocals and midrange. Gumiho has a little brightness to its tonality.

>Pandamon’s stage is also more 3D, and more immersive.

>Gumiho has more fun with its sound, Pandamon sounds more balanced in comparison.

>Pandamon also sounds smoother than the Gumiho to my ears.

>Gumiho has more details in my opinion.



*Final Words:-*

These are just my initial impressions based on just 2-3 hours of enjoying the Pandamon. I was thinking to make a video of this, but I have a few busy days incoming and will complete some pending reviews during that time. Pandamon with my initial listen sounds amazing will surely post a complete review in the upcoming week once I burn this unit in properly. Hope you guys enjoyed these short impressions of mine, please leave me a like if you do!!

Thanks!!


----------



## FlacFan

Not a Discovery!

@FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 and @AmericanSpirit : Both of you own and praise the AKG N5005... headed over to that lengthy thread and tried to figure out what the so called proprietary MMCX could be. No cigar. Is it a colar at the end of the cable ala MT300 or is it indeed a weirdo MMCX style connector at the IEM itself?
If you could post or link to a picture, that would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

FlacFan said:


> Not a Discovery!
> 
> @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 and @AmericanSpirit : Both of you own and praise the AKG N5005... headed over to that lengthy thread and tried to figure out what the so called proprietary MMCX could be. No cigar. Is it a colar at the end of the cable ala MT300 or is it indeed a weirdo MMCX style connector at the IEM itself?
> If you could post or link to a picture, that would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Nah it’s just a regular mmcx. I swap mmcx cables of Westone W80, FiiO FHE, and some others (I recall it was from my old shure or sth) to N5005 to see how it could change the signature, it all works, tonality-wise the stock is the best match, AKG people are just right about their final sonic product.

I recommend to filter this thread using seach function, “seach this thread, by keyword N5005” or sth, to effectively salvage information you are interested.


----------



## FlacFan

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nah it’s just a regular mmcx. I swap mmcx cables of Westone W80, FiiO FHE, and some others (I recall it was from my old shure or sth) to N5005 to see how it could change the signature, it all works, tonality-wise the stock is the best match, AKG people are just right about their final sonic product.
> 
> I recommend to filter this thread using seach function, “seach this thread, by keyword N5005” or sth, to effectively salvage information you are interested.


Thank you!
I had the feeling as if this 'issue' was one of those: "I read somewhere that blah blah blah"...
Now I have to figure out why I would need a set. Rats.

Cheers.


----------



## nymz

My review of the *DUNU KIMA* is out and can be found here. Thanks for reading and merry x-mas!


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/letshuoer-s12-planar-iem.25649/reviews#review-29829


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Funny that after i listen to it again, i realize that my EQ have turn on all the time, only for bluetooth... Well so here's newest impression about them. It have bigg bass from 40 to 200hz then kind of flat mid with a glide from 1khz to 3khz then hold it's db till a peak at 8,8khz, then come a dip at 10khz to a light peak at 11khz and last a huge 12khz peak then fade away. You could say it have big bass with mid kind of like Moondrop Chu and treble sound like cheap Audio technica iem. Personally i would say it's a pass for tone, good enough to not using wired iem! As for soundstage and imaging, still the same!
> Edit: i think it have a dip at 6khz so it's not bright like Chu


That EQ, you may find your endgame in See Audio Bravery.  Not cheap. I know.

But you may notice that’s ex-qdc’s engineering backed sound. Bravery isn’t a big name in Western market, but when you ask that in Japan, or Asian market, the consensus is different.  Bravery is as highly regarded as Dusk and many prefers Bravery over Dusk.

Oh wait, I skipped your first part. So it’s your recap of Gamer No.1 tonality.
Gamer No.1’s tonality is somewhere between harman and dead flat. And you probably aren’t particularly interested in that default tuning.  Gamer No.1 ‘s tuning is boring one I’d agree, nothing stands out, and not particularly colorless neither.   If you like flat 1khz-4khz plateau with sub bass boost, and some gain compensation around sibilance region, Bravery is a thing you may take a look at, or maybe try the EQ


----------



## nymz

​Seems TANGZU x HBB *Heyday *just went live!


----------



## o0genesis0o

nymz said:


> ​Seems TANGZU x HBB *Heyday *just went live!


Looks solid. If the tech is good, this would be a great addition to the market.


----------



## Surf Monkey

nymz said:


> ​Seems TANGZU x HBB *Heyday *just went live!



I’ll stick with the original. I don’t think it really needed a re-tune.


----------



## lmfboy01

Its a much better color way, although I do not dig the cable color, subtle black would be great 👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> indeed, I have all NRA, Zex Pro, CRN.
> 
> I can do a quick wrap up when I get home among that three.
> 
> Hey SpringTip is good for some selective fews!  Not a universally good ear tip design that I may agree.


I couldn’t find NRA…I recall it was green shell one I stored somewhere. Sorry!

I found ZEX, CRN(it has crin’s face on it 👀)





*ZEX notes*: *Still holds $Value @2022-12*
Listening to ZEX, and actually I’m quite impressed. Yea, it’s KZ’V as usual, and bass DD is slow and rough the EDX’s DD basically. But MST driver of ZEX is actually sounding healthy.  I find ZEX to be actually what it should have been for KZ’s MST. Until KZ rushed into a gamble.

 Not like CRN’s transient, because CRN’s transient decays too quick, unnaturally ceased timbre.

From my memory NRA was
“LISTEN!! NOW I CAN SHOUT WITH VERY HIGH PITCH! THIS IS ELECTROSTATIC”
After 10minutes of listening to NRA you want to call ambulance.

Then ZEX was somehow matured compared NRA, it’s KZ’s V, with 2khz shouty peak, ….reminds me of Moondrop Stellaris🥲

The resolution capability on ZEX is actually very interesting, now we are discussing Lea /Chu/ CRA the elite single dynamic $20 class, but ZEX actually has a higher resolution capabilities when compared to single dynamic.

 I feel of you EQ ZEX, you may get a very good pair of IEM with very low budget.

*CRN Notes:*
Yea….why so mushy…the dynamic driver is being pushed above it’s natural transients. That’s the main cause of CRN’s failure. If KZ put 29696 full range Bellsing BA instead of EDX’s low-end DD, this could be prevented.

This is as similar feeling as you are forcing delinquent bad boy as a Michelin 3-star class French restaurant’s sommelier.

For reference, I found my old chart for EDX etc




Forget about CRN….it’s a failure…

Now back to ZEX. Let me pull out GeekWold GK10. The controversial one.





*—ZEX and GK10 (Still Holds Value in Resolving capabilities)*

▶︎GK10 has high mid-bass floor, so “bleed” hater may just avoid.

I lower the mid-bass floor with ear tips.

▶︎GK10 when compared to ZEX is much more neutral (when lowered mid-bass), almost instrument-neutral, the AFUL P5 level of neutral mid and upper registers.

Let me pull the FR of GK10 which I stored somewhere…




Yes GK10 is nicely tuned.

▶︎The staging is very wide, but has weaknesses of hybrids’s timbre inconsistencies.  If you value tonal consistency, pick single dynamic instead, like Salnotes Zero/ Lea.

▶︎Overall even at market of 2022-12, GK10 is much more detailed and fun set when compared to ZEX.  Piezoelectric is a better solution than ZST at this moment.

*—Moondrop Quarks & KBEAR Neon @Tzennn  out of whim. *Because it was stored next to ZEX.





*—Neon:*
▶︎“Reference Flat bass, ER4S class dead flat bass” mid-centric single Knowles full range ED29689.

▶︎ It sounds like a softer ER4, not resolving as you could expect from ER4.

▶︎Information density is very low, as much as you can expect from a single BA, for someone living with HEXA class, single ED29689 is a bit too stoic, if I’d pick a word.

▶︎Sales point will be inoffensive notes soft touch laid back tuning by any means = boring if you take it critically.

*—Moondrop Quarks*
▶︎Not too bad driver spec : resolution D+, geo-dynamic technicalities C, tuning, U-shaled with moondrop’s vocal focus, actually pretty nice tuning.

▶︎Tonal balance is toward lean side, Cadenza with lower bass floor.

▶︎bass response isn’t bad too. A pass, but I’d pick Cadenza over Quarks.

▶︎Sales point of Quarks is obviously its size. One of the very small bullet IEM for as your sleeping bud. Side sleeping with this in your ear doesn’t hurt much. Just to remember to set alarm with loud volume for next morning.

▶︎You can expect same level of sonic performance from Tanchijim Tanya, another small bullet IEM for side sleeping with similar but warmer tonality when compared to Quarks.

Speaking about Side-sleeping buddy, Bullet IEM… out of whim notes;





_*—Tanchijim Tanya*_
▶︎Very nicely tuned to harman target, Cadenza in a form of bullet IEM. No harsh treble, vocal-focused, musically elevated bass floor
▶︎Note touch has natural balance, s lightly heavier touch
▶︎Resolution: D+, Geo-dynamism C
▶︎Small enough for side sleeping

*—Final E500*
▶︎Very instrument-neutral, flat reference with 1 or 2 db of slight hint of bass floor lift when compared to ER4/Neon’s dead flat bass slope
▶︎A byproduct of E500 is $15 Final E series premium grade ear tip if purchased separately, IEM itself is around $20, so it’s basically a $5 IEM
▶︎Imaging positioning is very good
▶︎Resolution: D-, Geo-Dynamism technicalities, C+
▶︎*Great cheap reference monitor to have*


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/letshuoer-s12-planar-iem.25649/reviews#review-29829


This review reads like marketing materials sometimes   

But I agree with all of your points. Big and snappy bass, love-it-or-hate-it treble, and so-so soundstage but excellent resolution. 

On an unrelated note, what is the purpose of that “hold” switch on the side of your DAP?


----------



## lmfboy01

Hold button has been on Sonys FOREVER, maybe even other brands always had a hold switch on their CD Players.  It’s like a butt dial deterrent, similar to what a modern day lock screen does for us today.  You don’t wanna get an accidental button push to volume 30/30, blow your stuff up! 😎


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> I couldn’t find NRA…I recall it was green shell one I stored somewhere. Sorry!
> 
> I found ZEX, CRN(it has crin’s face on it 👀)
> 
> ...



*+1 for the ZEX. *Very underrated. 👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

InvisibleInk said:


> *+1 for the ZEX. *Very underrated. 👍


Yea until the moment I put GK10 on🥲 ZEX was a king of the day.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 21, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> This review reads like marketing materials sometimes
> 
> But I agree with all of your points. Big and snappy bass, love-it-or-hate-it treble, and so-so soundstage but excellent resolution.
> 
> On an unrelated note, what is the purpose of that “hold” switch on the side of your DAP?


Wait? What? It is in-fact marketing material, but it is also exactly how I hear them. The hold switch was partially answered, it also adds the ability to have two versions of MrWalkman’s software installed simultaneously, with an enhanced version (of MrWalkman’s) if the player is turned on with the switch down and another a regular version of his software while turned on with the switch up. Plus there are various regions in which the software interfaces with the region settings to further sequence the tone into a slightly different tone. Sony released the players to sound specifically different in all parts of the world, like eating spaghetti at a McDonald’s in Italy. That region setting can be done with the Rockbox tool, or inside the player depending on which version of the custom software is accessed.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nymz said:


> ​Seems TANGZU x HBB *Heyday *just went live!


Good luck Metal Queen Wu🍮


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I’ll stick with the original. I don’t think it really needed a re-tune.


Agree.

Enough Crin & HBB collab already for 2022…. We are buying IEM Brand’s intangible tuning / esprit/philosophy per se, not reviwer’s fame. Not chasing HBB and Crin’s butt.

IEM Brands needs to think twice, that collaboration is something.

 Something that we can co-related to sleeping with somebody.

If once a year, or first-timer to let public know your existence, maybe.

But occasional affairs?
Nah…don’t overdose.

I guess even to their hardcore fanbase, that pace of collaboration is a bit too overwhelming , well just my personal view nothing more.


----------



## Tzennn

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I have both and I wouldn't say that at all. The stage and imaging of the Zero is superior to the CRA, while the CRA has mid bass and more extended trebles, so it depends on your angle and preferences.


I tried to EQ them to the same sound signature, i find that the Zero driver sound crisper, have better timbre, bass sound properly and because macro detail sound too accurate that micro detail pull back too much, when i first listen to it, immediately remind me of Heart Mirror but easier to listen. CRA driver is like planar driver, it can go through busy track relatively easy, bass is soft (will go hard when it need to), timbre kind of plastic, nuances in the song can be spot quite easy (kind of like DD est)


AmericanSpirit said:


> *GK10*
> 
> ▶︎GK10 has high mid-bass floor, so “bleed” hater may just avoid.
> 
> ...


My GK10 have mid bass emphasis and rolloff sub bass, i might have to change it filter and see if it match the graph.
As for the kbear neon, after talking to @bryaudioreviews , asking about filter and how is it sound, i decided to buy it! As i already have 75ohm adapter, it's a win for me


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> I tried to EQ them to the same sound signature, i find that the Zero driver sound crisper, have better timbre, bass sound properly and because macro detail sound too accurate that micro detail pull back too much, when i first listen to it, immediately remind me of Heart Mirror but easier to listen. CRA driver is like planar driver, it can go through busy track relatively easy, bass is soft (will go hard when it need to), timbre kind of plastic, nuances in the song can be spot quite easy (kind of like DD est)
> 
> My GK10 have mid bass emphasis and rolloff sub bass, i might have to change it filter and see if it match the graph.
> As for the kbear neon, after talking to @bryaudioreviews , asking about filter and how is it sound, i decided to buy it! As i already have 75ohm adapter, it's a win for me


Ah, didn’t know you have GK10!
It’s a nice IEM except tonal inconsistency -hybrid syndrome we see in most of hybrids

Neon>Oh ok, good sample collection to your library🙆‍♂️ that mod looks very sophisticated. Great mod.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

nymz said:


> My review of the *DUNU KIMA* is out and can be found here. Thanks for reading and merry x-mas!


CRIZ FACTION, BOYYYY!!!!


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah, didn’t know you have GK10!
> It’s a nice IEM except tonal inconsistency -hybrid syndrome we see in most of hybrids
> 
> Neon>Oh ok, good sample collection to your library🙆‍♂️ that mod looks very sophisticated. Great mod.


Actually only need etymotic like iem because my neighbor karaoke a lot, well well. If i have discount when lunar new year sale happend, i will buy Hexa


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> I couldn’t find NRA…I recall it was green shell one I stored somewhere. Sorry!
> 
> I found ZEX, CRN(it has crin’s face on it 👀)
> 
> ...


You're not kidding. The GK10 is all mid bass and it bleeds like a hemophiliac. It's the downfall of that product. Had they tuned that mid bass HUMP out of that IEM, they'd be legendary to this day. Alas...they are forgotten.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You're not kidding. The GK10 is all mid bass and it bleeds like a hemophiliac. It's the downfall of that product. Had they tuned that mid bass HUMP out of that IEM, they'd be legendary to this day. Alas...they are forgotten.


The level of bass bleed is par with ZEX as well, I toned down GK10’s bass floor with ear tips.  And I mentioned bleed hater should avoid GK10 it has Wan’er & Wu class of mid bass emphasis. Maybe my unit has lower bass floor, as we’ve seen very fluctuating measurements across the board.

To my impression GK10’s bass floor is just slightly 2-3db higher than ones of the Wu’s. The transient of GK10’s bass dd  is long and slow, so perceived total volume is a lot more though.  I tamed the GK10’s transient with ear tips that I have no Idea where I got it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Actually only need etymotic like iem because my neighbor karaoke a lot, well well. If i have discount when lunar new year sale happend, i will buy Hexa


Great! Looking forward for your HEXA impressions! I do have a personal hope that Truthear to release budget Softears RS10…for $200-300….

HEXA does have Softears RSV’s mid and upper mid, so I’m not being too lunatic. [Just the FR, timbre is different because RSV is highly sensitive and ultra low impedance IEM, for mid range Softears-MID-A, RSV has proprietary impedance and lowpass filter for its midrange, and capacitors for treble tweeter, technologies behind HEXA and RSV is slightly different ]


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 22, 2022)

Just take GK10 out and listen to it again, taped the vent and listen to EDM, they sound awefully (awesome and awful in a sense) close to soundpeats! It sound like you have a good speaker, a tweezer and a subwoofer that you put a little bit too far away. Awful sound but really fun, exceptional detail/resolution


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Just take GK10 out and listen to it again, taped the vent and listen to EDM, they sound awefully close to soundpeats! It sound like you have a good speaker, a tweezer and a subwoffer that you put a little bit too far away. Awful sound but really fun, exceptional detail/resolution


Haha hey mate did you see my old post of GK10 on this thread? Or if we coincidentally find same analogy in explaining GK10, that’s amazing.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Or my take of that sense of incoherence as “unique sense of separation across frequencies, like the one of 5.1 speaker system” It’s a different approach of perception I guess, but I can understand that could also be phrase to “incoherent/disjoint” when compared to extremely coherent IEMs like Softears RSV.
> 
> The interesting point about GK10 is that that disjointed sound is intentionally reproduced with a purpose, which I think is what that makes GK10 as one of topical IEM on headfi👍
> 
> From my observation, I see audiences with “monitor sound/positional accuracy/natural sound diffusion “ and “micro-details” preference would probably dislike the sound of GK10, and audiences prefers “instrumental oriented (non-vocal) ” “something different in terms of musicality” and “macro-dynamism” preference would probably like GK10


Another old GK10 impression notes vs i3Pro


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Btw…Order Placed for Truthear Zero. I received a $50 Amazon gift card as xmas gift. Wow Zero is $49 on Amazon. 

ETA 12/24-29. It’s an LCP so I may take sometime for actual impressions, but surely I will do the coverage for OOTB initial impressions. 

▶︎My expectation for ZERO’s LCP driver is higher than Lea, and seeking on par with Aria

▶︎I’m curious that if HEXA’s bass LCP is similar one used in ZERO or not


----------



## Jmop

@AmericanSpirit Have you tried the Allure yet? Curious on your thoughts. I do agree about Cadenza being less than great about distortion despite the agreeable tuning. Also do you mind sending that link again for those new ear tips, the textured clear ones that have that bulbous look, or any other tips you currently like. I’d appreciate others to chime in on some tips they’re liking right now too, thanks.


----------



## WAON303

I had an unopened Tangzu Wa'ner in my bedroom, had 22 dollars of credit on my Amazon account, decided to spend it on an IEM.

Decided to open it, very fancy box presentation, a bit too much if I'm honest but pretty neat

Color me impressed, HOW is this set only 20$?

I think everyone should own a pair.

This set is insane value for $20


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> I had an unopened Tangzu Wa'ner in my bedroom, had 22 dollars of credit on my Amazon account, decided to spend it on an IEM.
> 
> Decided to open it, very fancy box presentation, a bit too much if I'm honest but pretty neat
> 
> ...


There are so many cheaper sets now that give you a variety of tips, nice cases/pouches and all around packaging. The IEM is just a bonus!


----------



## WAON303

Jmop said:


> There are so many cheaper sets now that give you a variety of tips, nice cases/pouches and all around packaging. The IEM is just a bonus!


Case? the only ultra budget IEM I've seen with a stock case is the Salnotes Zero.

Most ultra budget IEMs don't come with a case


----------



## Jmop

WAON303 said:


> Case? the only ultra budget IEM I've seen with a stock case is the Salnotes Zero.
> 
> Most ultra budget IEMs don't come with a case


Ok maybe not case, though the Gimlet and Shozy T1 had them, but not exactly ultra budget.


----------



## newworld666 (Dec 22, 2022)

For several weeks now, I am trying the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd new for 25€, Sennheiser IE800 used on ebay for 225€, Sony MH755 new on ebay 30€, Beyerdynamic Xelento 1 new for 700€ and the Soundmagic E11 new for 40€
and ... the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd are :
1) the most comfortable IEM I ever used for sleeping (they never need to be re-fixed in the ear, and I never feel them)
2) a really convincing sound quality for the price... which doesn't leave some annoying psychological unconfort due to a too poor sound quality.. sound quality is really full from ultra low frequencies (20hz) to highest frequencies I can catch (15Khz)

Unfortunately the Truthear x Crinacle Zero (50€) and the tangzu zetian wu (150€) are unusable when the head is on the side on a cushion
My IE600, IE900, IER-Z1R, VE EXT => are all unsuable due to drive failures, I am not missing them whith the cheapest available IEMs..


----------



## lushmelody

newworld666 said:


> For several weeks now, I am trying the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd new for 25€, Sennheiser IE800 used on ebay for 225€, Sony MH755 new on ebay 30€, Beyerdynamic Xelento 1 new for 700€ and the Soundmagic E11 new for 40€
> and ... the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd are :
> 1) the most comfortable IEM I ever used for sleeping (they never need to be re-fixed in the ear, and I never feel them)
> 2) a really convincing sound quality for the price... which doesn't leave some annoying psychological unconfort due to a too poor sound quality.. sound quality is really full from ultra low frequencies (20hz) to highest frequencies I can catch (15Khz)
> ...


Maybe NF Audio RA10 is a good acquisition for you. Small, comfortable and always getting positive impressions


----------



## Benzo277

Ace Bee said:


> I would like to express my opinion here. See, I believe that a gear should be ranked within its price range, and not beyond is price range. Then all 100, 200, 300, up to 1000 bucks gears will be merely 2 stars since multi-kilobuck gears exist now and obviously they sound much better. Take for example the Blessing 2, it is at $200-$300 price range, Andromeda is at $1000-$1200 price range. To compare them with a $79 iem seems a bit unfair to the latter . To rate a $79 iem, I believe it should be compared with below $100 iems, preferably within the range of $50-$100. And here, I believe it can easily garner 4 star, may be even 5 star, if you feel it is delivering everything you expect from a below $100 iem. I believe perspective is very important in case of ranking the iems, and there should not be a universal standard, rather standards relative to definite price brackets. Hence, there should be multiple bechmark iems based on your experience so far in different price segments as per your preference, and ranking should be done based on that. That is how I do it.


Although you make some good points, I think people get caught up on price too much sometimes. Should we compare the oBravo Ra C-Cu to other $10k iems when it can't compete with $100 iems?


----------



## Ace Bee

Benzo277 said:


> Although you make some good points, I think people get caught up on price too much sometimes. Should we compare the oBravo Ra C-Cu to other $10k iems when it can't compete with $100 iems?


Ha! Outliers are always there.....but man, seriously? Never expected that! You heard it?


----------



## Sunstealer

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great! Looking forward for your HEXA impressions! I do have a personal hope that Truthear to release budget Softears RS10…for $200-300….
> 
> HEXA does have Softears RSV’s mid and upper mid, so I’m not being too lunatic. [Just the FR, timbre is different because RSV is highly sensitive and ultra low impedance IEM, for mid range Softears-MID-A, RSV has proprietary impedance and lowpass filter for its midrange, and capacitors for treble tweeter, technologies behind HEXA and RSV is slightly different ]


I'm thinking about a HEXA in the new year. I have had ER2XR in the past. Similar tonal balance and FR?


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha hey mate did you see my old post of GK10 on this thread? Or if we coincidentally find same analogy in explaining GK10, that’s amazing.
> 
> Another old GK10 impression notes vs i3Pro


I remember that, it's like year ago! I remember after i listen to this set (i was new to this hobby at that time) i was like what are you describing, a speaker? This set? I was discovering j-music at that time, and it was a horrible experience


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Jmop said:


> @AmericanSpirit Have you tried the Allure yet? Curious on your thoughts. I do agree about Cadenza being less than great about distortion despite the agreeable tuning. Also do you mind sending that link again for those new ear tips, the textured clear ones that have that bulbous look, or any other tips you currently like. I’d appreciate others to chime in on some tips they’re liking right now too, thanks.


Actually I just ordered some extra from a new seller.

here is M570 tips that’s one of a kind —latest gen silicone with wide diffuser

Another rec’d with good internal tuning chamber, great fit issue solver
CP360

Latest Gen Ear Tips: Must Have
W1
Softears UC

Extra wide bore with different materials
TRI Clarion
JVC SpiralDot++

Wide Bore with quasi-latest gen soft clear silicone
Moondrop SpringTip (actually Chu’s link)


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> Actually I just ordered some extra from a new seller.
> 
> here is M570 tips that’s one of a kind —latest gen silicone with wide diffuser
> 
> ...


Awesome, much appreciated my friend.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Sunstealer said:


> I'm thinking about a HEXA in the new year. I have had ER2XR in the past. Similar tonal balance and FR?


From an audiophile’s standpoint, I would say they sound totally different, the tonal balance in upper mid approach of ER2XR and HEXA is different. 

Ety and Softears has different gain peaks

Ety has higher peak amplitude with gradual peak in/out around 2.6kHz —Ety Curve, that’s mainly voice-focused) 

while Softears RSV curve has slightly acute peak in/out around 3-3.1kHz —Mainly for audiences with higher peak resonance spot





They differ by 500hz of which if you have a perfect match with Ety Curve, HEXA’s peak  will sound off tuned.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Is the newer version of the Oracle better than the first one, and is it an all around type?


----------



## Jmop

Ah, I see it’s that body along the mid incline on the ER2 that I really like, seems to flesh out the tone more.


----------



## lgcubana

I'm a bit behind the relevant half life, of the *TRN TA1 Max*. _With a Pro this or a colaboration that, popping up every week._

But this is a sleeper, that doesn't get the respect that it deserves.  *This is a 9.8/10 for bassheads*.

*The TA1 Max* is the little 4 banger with a T20 turbo, running on e85, spooling up to 600whp.  After 20 hrs., the sub bass reminds me of the "kill" setting for a 15" kevlar subwoofer; it hits notes below the average human ear to register, so it's felt more than heard. But until the surround has sometime to break in, the decay is short lived.  I'm hoping after some baking time, the TA1 Max will be a "This will decimate all, after, you put about fifteen grand in it or more. If we have to, overnight parts from Japan.", without the overnight upgrades.   





This just proves that TRN can do a proper BA, in the neck of the nozzle, without tickling your ear drum. Vocals are accurate, but could probably gain some weight, if it was a dual BA


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> I had an unopened Tangzu Wa'ner in my bedroom, had 22 dollars of credit on my Amazon account, decided to spend it on an IEM.
> 
> Decided to open it, very fancy box presentation, a bit too much if I'm honest but pretty neat
> 
> ...


Welcome to Tangzu sound!

Sennheiser’s warmth in a form of IEM.

Here is my notes taken for WESG

▶︎Once you run Wan’er for couple of hours, the distortions will be reduced

▶︎Tangzu is gifted. They’ve managed to tune Wan’er SG’s internal plastic /resin shell echo (“boxy resonance”) as an essence of the timbre. 

So the housing resonance or box resonance in mid-bass is actually a part of this IEM’s final
Product as a whole. To my knowledge someone can handle housing’s internal resonance in a positive way of sonic presentations is very limited. JVC know how to, Denon, Sony. And from my speculation probably Oriolus knows it too.

▶︎Resolution/ Geo-dynamic tech is just your average single DD


----------



## ChrisOc

Ace Bee said:


> I would like to express my opinion here. See, I believe that a gear should be ranked within its price range, and not beyond is price range. Then all 100, 200, 300, up to 1000 bucks gears will be merely 2 stars since multi-kilobuck gears exist now and obviously they sound much better. Take for example the Blessing 2, it is at $200-$300 price range, Andromeda is at $1000-$1200 price range. To compare them with a $79 iem seems a bit unfair to the latter . To rate a $79 iem, I believe it should be compared with below $100 iems, preferably within the range of $50-$100. And here, I believe it can easily garner 4 star, may be even 5 star, if you feel it is delivering everything you expect from a below $100 iem. I believe perspective is very important in case of ranking the iems, and there should not be a universal standard, rather standards relative to definite price brackets. Hence, there should be multiple bechmark iems based on your experience so far in different price segments as per your preference, and ranking should be done based on that. That is how I do it.


I agree with you, gear should be graded within their price brackets, based on the initial set by the manufacturer MSRP or (Recommended Retail Price) RRP in the UK. Those prices are set because the manufacturer sees it as the point at what they can cover their costs and make a profit (although there are market spoiler, used for marketing or to disrupt the market).  

An item may excel within its price group and that item deserves to be rated accordingly within its price bracket. Moving gear which excels within its price bracket to a higher priced group simply means we keep standards low, by limiting our own expectations of quality within the lower price bracket.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 22, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> I agree with you, gear should be graded within their price brackets, based on the initial set by the manufacturer MSRP or (Recommended Retail Price) RRP in the UK. Those prices are set because the manufacturer sees it as the point at what they can cover their costs and make a profit (although there are market spoiler, used for marketing or to disrupt the market).
> 
> An item may excel within its price group and that item deserves to be rated accordingly within its price bracket. Moving gear which excels within its price bracket to a higher priced group simply means we keep standards low, by limiting our own expectations of quality within the lower price bracket.


With this in mind I am curious if you would put the new Oracle in the right price bracket.  I wanted to buy the first one and it was just slightly lower in costs than the new one.  I have been told it is better than the first one.  I would like to know its competition in similar price bracket if you guys wouldn't mind sharing.  I do own the Softears RSV.


----------



## ChrisOc

Vonbuddy said:


> *With this in mind I am curious if you would put the new Oracle in the right price bracket.*  I wanted to buy the first one and it was just slightly lower in costs than the new one.  I have been told it is better than the first one.  I would like to know its competition in similar price bracket if you guys wouldn't mind sharing.  I do own the Softears RSV.



I am guessing that you do not mean me, myself, personally, I and I, do you? 😰

I promise, I have nothing to do with the Oracle pricing! Honest 😇

The only I have to do with audio gear is spending too much, and so says my wife!


----------



## Vonbuddy

ChrisOc said:


> I am guessing that you do not mean me, myself, personally, I and I, do you? 😰
> 
> I promise, I have nothing to do with the Oracle pricing! Honest 😇
> 
> The only I have to do with audio gear is spending too much, and so says my wife!


No, I was actually open to anyone but if you have listened to the Oracle do you find it worthy of the price and do you recommend any iems in that same price bracket?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> With this in mind I am curious if you would put the new Oracle in the right price bracket.  I wanted to buy the first one and it was just slightly lower in costs than the new one.  I have been told it is better than the first one.  I would like to know its competition in similar price bracket if you guys wouldn't mind sharing.  I do own the Softears RSV.


If I was you, I may want to wait for Someone who tried Thieaudio Prestige and found it was not their cup of tea, and decided to sell it right after very first session. There is a pre-order session going on.

You already have penultimate cohesive RSV that sounds like single dynamic, so there is little you can expect from Oracle.

This is my experience from both Monarch OG and RSV.  Thieaudio’s bass dynamic driver isn’t very talented in technical expressions. So subtracting that fact and with “goodies” of Thieaudio EST hybrids —ultimate layering and texturing from 6BA and 2EST— to Variations like 2EST + 2BA, is not a step up from RSV. Only thing you could expect is degrade in overall tonal consistency, in an exchange of treble extensions and resolutions.

So, if you are seeking different spectrum of “excellence”, Monarch MKII or Prestige may be more rewarding.


----------



## ChrisOc

Vonbuddy said:


> No, I was actually open to anyone but if you have listened to the Oracle do you find it worthy of the price and do you recommend any iems in that same price bracket?


Sorry, I have not yet heard the Oracle, so I cannot comment on price to sound quality ratio.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> If I was you, I may want to wait for Someone who tried Thieaudio Prestige and found it was not their cup of tea, and decided to sell it right after very first session. There is a pre-order session going on.
> 
> You already have penultimate cohesive RSV that sounds like single dynamic, so there is little you can expect from Oracle.
> 
> ...


Prestige would match or come close to my most expensive IEM, which is the Mest 2.  I am about to invest in the Meze 109 Pro so I might have to consider that later; thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Prestige would match or come close to my most expensive IEM, which is the Mest 2.  I am about to invest in the Meze 109 Pro so I might have to consider that later; thank you for the recommendation.


The treble extension of EST unlike BA’s timbre of 10kHz+, is very pleasant and silky as you may agree, with Thieaudio’s cooking recipe with 4EST 5way cross over, is pretty guaranteeing.

I’m also feeling that $1.3k is too much of asking. So I think openbox for around $800-900 may be a fair offer.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> The treble extension of EST unlike BA’s timbre of 10kHz+, is very pleasant and silky as you may agree, with Thieaudio’s cooking recipe with 4EST 5way cross over, is pretty guaranteeing.
> 
> I’m also feeling that $1.3k is too much of asking. So I think openbox for around $800-900 may be a fair offer.


The Prestige has a more extended treble?  Looks like a performer.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> The Prestige has a more extended treble?  Looks like a performer.


I guess so,
Crin hasn’t published Prestige yet, but when you compare Monarch MKII and Oracle, and Monarch mkii vs Presitige, Prestige has got a significantly spiced up air.








I bet Crin would say either
 “ How much is too much?” : C
or
“another dimension of visibility” : S

And I have a feeling he may like it as he still values what u12t’s tia treble extension is offering.

EST’s 10khz+ isn’t as offensive as BA’s, so maybe?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

When looked up Thieaudio Prestige on lisoul, this brand showed up out of nowhere.

TKZK

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/vendors?q=TKZK

wow…KZ is very popular it seems.

QKZ(fake copycat, tried most of their offering and concluded all junks, only thing useful thing from QKZ is their plastic carrying case that comes with every purchase)

TFZ (has some fanbase) actually has been in IEM ODM world for as long as KZ.

now

T KZ K

Their product name is a copy from qdc Uranus. TKZK Ouranos.

So mang copycats in Chi-fi industry.

CCA - CCZ(copy)

Japan Victor Company(JVC) vs CVJ (copy)


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> When looked up Thieaudio Prestige on lisoul, this brand showed up out of nowhere.
> 
> TKZK
> 
> ...


All those copycat brands waste resources and creative potential. Its also tiring so many single DDs. While I like the recent tuning improvements, I think that old KZ style hardware bang for buck is missing. Especially how China is a reverse engineering specialist


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> All those copycat brands waste resources and creative potential. Its also tiring so many single DDs. While I like the recent tuning improvements, I think that old KZ style hardware bang for buck is missing. Especially how China is a reverse engineering specialist



Yes and no. I think that the Chinese market is so huge that these mushroom brands can spring up, do good business domestically and then fade out. This happens with Chinese wrist watch “brands” all the time. Factory brands (basically a single manufacture that releases product under multiple brand names) pumping out dozens of designs of varying quality. Whether or not they sell on the global markets is a secondary bonus.


----------



## zachmal (Dec 22, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You're not kidding. The GK10 is all mid bass and it bleeds like a hemophiliac. It's the downfall of that product. Had they tuned that mid bass HUMP out of that IEM, they'd be legendary to this day. Alas...they are forgotten.



isn't there a EQ for the GK10 straying around on head-fi ?

I wonder if that makes it better - pretty much loved the detail, technicalities of the GK10 but always seemed to have some sort of ringing in the ears after hours of using them 

anyone can share an EQ for the GK10 (preferably autoeq / equalizerAPO compatible) ?

thanks in advance


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sales point of Quarks is obviously its size. One of the very small bullet IEM for as your sleeping bud. Side sleeping with this in your ear doesn’t hurt much. Just to remember to set alarm with loud volume for next morning.



Speaking of sleeping with IEMs, I found that my older Tripowin TC-01 pair works great. It has a smallish metal shell that has proven durable and nice-fitting. In order to ensure they stay put all night I found that flanged tips like the SpinFit CP240 keep them hooked in the canal reliably. Isolation is good enough to mute the passing trains and comfort has been excellent. Sound-wise it has an elevated mid-bass that is a bit sloppy, but doesn't bother me too much. If that kind of trait bothers you maybe the Heart Mirror or the more expensive Penon Vortex might work just as well.


----------



## 4ceratops

AmericanSpirit said:


> When looked up Thieaudio Prestige on lisoul, this brand showed up out of nowhere.
> 
> TKZK
> 
> ...


TKZK are a sub-brand to the Tin HiFi. Ouranos has new generation CNT driver + N52 magnet in 3D printed resin.  Since this is a sub-brand of TinHifi, they might not be disappointing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

4ceratops said:


> TKZK are a sub-brand to the Tin HiFi. Ouranos has new generation CNT driver + N52 magnet in 3D printed resin.  Since this is a sub-brand of TinHifi, they might not be disappointing.


Good to know. But the naming sense of that sub-brand is questionable….
TinHiFi has some reputations, they don’t need to make themself looks so phony…

Tin in Chinese is “listening”, so maybe make it fancy like Thieaudio

Tin > listening (english) > Varius (latin)

Alta Fidelitavarius I’d name it instead of that fishy-phony KZ


----------



## PeacockObscura

Is the Meze Rai Penta worth £500 in today's market?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PeacockObscura said:


> Is the Meze Rai Penta worth £500 in today's market?


4BA+1DD high-end, you see Elysian is offering those for $1.3k just now, maybe🤔 

Interesting one if you can pick and have some input of A-B with like N5005.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> The treble extension of EST unlike BA’s timbre of 10kHz+, is very pleasant and silky as you may agree, with Thieaudio’s cooking recipe with 4EST 5way cross over, is pretty guaranteeing.
> 
> I’m also feeling that $1.3k is too much of asking. So I think openbox for around $800-900 may be a fair offer.


I actually feel … something when looking at this new IEM, rather than the usual “eh, it’s another IEM” when things pop up (the other IEMs that fancy me from marketing materials lately are Hexa and Awful P5). For $200 extra over Monarch, with that kind of treble extension, it seems fair. The Monarch is a cool $1600 here in Australia, but both I and the store staffs at a local hifi store agreed that they are well worth the money if one really wants top portable gear. (For any normal people, even $50 is too much.)

Hopefully some folks here would be able to share some impressions of these ones.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 22, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> ...
> Alta Fidelitavarius I’d name it instead of that fishy-phony KZ


Sounds "Harry Potter" hocusy-pocusy 
I would take any name, as long as they play well and are cost-effective.
I never had any social conversations about the names of my IEMs


----------



## RCracer777

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCA - CCZ(copy)


CCZ is not a copy brand of CCA and actually has closer ties with KBEAR as they use TRI BA's in the Plume and possibly in the Melody and Emerald. They make pretty good IEMs and have some patented stuff like the soft wing and tips, both of which are pretty nice. But they are often forgotten about as in the past year and a half they only released 1 IEM and only have 5 different models in total.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I actually feel … something when looking at this new IEM, rather than the usual “eh, it’s another IEM” when things pop up (the other IEMs that fancy me from marketing materials lately are Hexa and Awful P5). For $200 extra over Monarch, with that kind of treble extension, it seems fair. The Monarch is a cool $1600 here in Australia, but both I and the store staffs at a local hifi store agreed that they are well worth the money if one really wants top portable gear. (For any normal people, even $50 is too much.)
> 
> Hopefully some folks here would be able to share some impressions of these ones.


Agree. Prestige with Thieaudio’s tuning skills, could be something.

I respect Thieaudio as they have deep understanding on Tonality preferences, and executed it with their business practice. To my knowledge, except Unique Melody’s Post-release MEST & Mest JP then MEST MKII’s adjustments, Thieaudio was the first brand that know listeners Preferences well, then offered them a choice ( micro-dynamism ; Eastern -Monarch & macro-dynamism; Western - Clairvoyance).

Also @Dèng @Linsoul Audio Thieaudio seemed having their pride in tuning, and not releasing collaboration IEMs like other major brands do.
I can trust that part.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Sounds "Harry Potter" hocusy-pocusy
> I would take any name, as long as they play well and are cost-effective.
> I never had any social conversations about the names of my IEMs


Haha yea to each his own. You know TFZ has IEM named “My Love”


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RCracer777 said:


> CCZ is not a copy brand of CCA and actually has closer ties with KBEAR as they use TRI BA's in the Plume and possibly in the Melody and Emerald. They make pretty good IEMs and have some patented stuff like the soft wing and tips, both of which are pretty nice. But they are often forgotten about as in the past year and a half they only released 1 IEM and only have 5 different models in total.


Yea not a tonality copy, but you can see CCA to Z.

CCZ is private brand of keephifi. And they source from same ODM with KBEar/Tri. You can see shared components among CCZ’s product with KBEars, stem nozzle parts, accessories etc etc. 

For CCZ’s Plume / Coffee Beans I do have a review unit provided by keephifi

It’s not bad, but not a mainstream tuning. Somehow a mixture of Chi-fi V-shape with Westone warm.  I’m not a particular fan of golden outlook though.


----------



## PeacockObscura

AmericanSpirit said:


> 4BA+1DD high-end, you see Elysian is offering those for $1.3k just now, maybe🤔
> 
> Interesting one if you can pick and have some input of A-B with like N5005.


I have the AKG n5005 and the Meze Advar and love both.


----------



## ripleyspurs

Hopefully someone can explain this. I recently got a secondhand Sony NWA35. My headphones are Sennheiser HD595s, when using them with my Sony NWA 845 I thought the bass sounded a bit fuller on the flat setting compared to the NWA35. Turning up the eq to +3 or 4 sounds good. Not sure if it’s because the NWA 845 uses wma 128 and the NWA 35 is using flac and it’s just clearer. The in ears that came with the NWA 845 sound great on both units on flat eq. Also I tried some Sony MDRZX310 24ohms sen 98db which I had to turn up a lot more than the Sennheisers which are 50ohms sen 112db which I don’t understand.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

ripleyspurs said:


> Hopefully someone can explain this. I recently got a secondhand Sony NWA35. My headphones are Sennheiser HD595s, when using them with my Sony NWA 845 I thought the bass sounded a bit fuller on the flat setting compared to the NWA35. Turning up the eq to +3 or 4 sounds good. Not sure if it’s because the NWA 845 uses wma 128 and the NWA 35 is using flac and it’s just clearer. The in ears that came with the NWA 845 sound great on both units on flat eq. Also I tried some Sony MDRZX310 24ohms sen 98db which I had to turn up a lot more than the Sennheisers which are 50ohms sen 112db which I don’t understand.


I used to have SONY’s walkman, and still have one functional Sony’s first Android based walkman NW-Z1000






The volume gap between lower impedance and sensitivity one and higher one could be the tuning of those headphones. If one is tuned with bass-dominant, and Sony’s
walkman was not able to fully run that headphone, even with lower impedance and sensitivity, it may sound dark.

For drivability between walkmans, it could be the output tonality of DAP native set up.  My Z1000  has slight coloration on bass floor, it buff few decibels to the original. And you will get energetic sound as a result.

Also, as you mentioned by yourself, codec of the somg source, wma 128kbps is extremely compressed source, when a track is compressed to its maximum, you will loose details, but the compressor will make song to sound high gain. When you replay the same tracks with higher bitrates, the constraints will be removed, spaces will open up, air / sound pressure will be reduced and become more naturally sounding one. To someone used to compressed source, at the beginning it may sound “dull” and low gain.


Just out of whim and nostalgia…
I’m trying Z1000 with reference monitor Softears RSV, it still sounds pretty good. BTR5 class still.

Especially it has many high-tech sound enchantments and surrounding effects actually works neatly with different Head room spacing (studio, live, theater, etc etc).


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> The level of bass bleed is par with ZEX as well, I toned down GK10’s bass floor with ear tips.  And I mentioned bleed hater should avoid GK10 it has Wan’er & Wu class of mid bass emphasis. Maybe my unit has lower bass floor, as we’ve seen very fluctuating measurements across the board.
> 
> To my impression GK10’s bass floor is just slightly 2-3db higher than ones of the Wu’s. The transient of GK10’s bass dd  is long and slow, so perceived total volume is a lot more though.  I tamed the GK10’s transient with ear tips that I have no Idea where I got it.


Yeah, never understood personally about mid-bass sensitivity.  It seems I dob't experience mid-bass bloom, but certainly a bit of EQ-ing on low output impedance DAP got the best out of the GK10.  Fortunately I have the AP80 Pro and it uses the Hiby MSEB system which allows very small adjustments to bass thickness, extension and texture. Wide bore tips also helped IMO. Very small adjustments revealed what a great IEM the GK10 is.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

newworld666 said:


> For several weeks now, I am trying the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd new for 25€, Sennheiser IE800 used on ebay for 225€, Sony MH755 new on ebay 30€, Beyerdynamic Xelento 1 new for 700€ and the Soundmagic E11 new for 40€
> and ... the Beyerdynamic Beat Byrd are :
> 1) the most comfortable IEM I ever used for sleeping (they never need to be re-fixed in the ear, and I never feel them)
> 2) a really convincing sound quality for the price... which doesn't leave some annoying psychological unconfort due to a too poor sound quality.. sound quality is really full from ultra low frequencies (20hz) to highest frequencies I can catch (15Khz)
> ...


Do you mean Truthear Zero and Wu Zetian unusable due to the fit issue to your ear, or tonality?

If you are having fit issues with Wu Zetian, which I’m having too, I recommend you to buy a pair of SpinFit CP360 (preferably L size for bad fit). Or SpinFit W1 (L)


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Agree. Prestige with Thieaudio’s tuning skills, could be something.
> 
> I respect Thieaudio as they have deep understanding on Tonality preferences, and executed it with their business practice. To my knowledge, except Unique Melody’s Post-release MEST & Mest JP then MEST MKII’s adjustments, Thieaudio was the first brand that know listeners Preferences well, then offered them a choice ( micro-dynamism ; Eastern -Monarch & macro-dynamism; Western - Clairvoyance).
> 
> ...



I always thought Thieaudio themselves are a collection of Chinese audio geeks working together with Linsoul to make IEMs, so of course they don’t need any more collab. I mean, the Prestige is already Thieaudio X Linsoul.

Preference has a role, agree. But I’m more and more leaning towards the idea of a “flat” response that present everything as balanced as possible, and let the mixes do the job. The more opinion one put in the tuning (shifting in certain direction), the less universally usable that IEM is. 



PeacockObscura said:


> I have the AKG n5005 and the Meze Advar and love both.



Advar! Beautiful IEM. So underrated. You have some nice gears there.


----------



## PeacockObscura

o0genesis0o said:


> I always thought Thieaudio themselves are a collection of Chinese audio geeks working together with Linsoul to make IEMs, so of course they don’t need any more collab. I mean, the Prestige is already Thieaudio X Linsoul.
> 
> Preference has a role, agree. But I’m more and more leaning towards the idea of a “flat” response that present everything as balanced as possible, and let the mixes do the job. The more opinion one put in the tuning (shifting in certain direction), the less universally usable that IEM is.
> 
> ...


The Advar is the reason I'm considering the Rai Penta


----------



## Redcarmoose

Talk about ridiculous amounts of accessories for $99.99?
https://www.dunu-topsound.com/kima


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Talk about ridiculous amounts of accessories for $99.99?
> https://www.dunu-topsound.com/kima


“how many accessories do you want to pack in the box?”

Fiio & Dunu: Yes.


----------



## ripleyspurs

AmericanSpirit said:


> I used to have SONY’s walkman, and still have one functional Sony’s first Android based walkman NW-Z1000
> 
> 
> The volume gap between lower impedance and sensitivity one and higher one could be the tuning of those headphones. If one is tuned with bass-dominant, and Sony’s
> ...


I think you’re right. It’s probably that I’m used to listening to 128wma on the a845. The extra detail of flac on the a35 is just throwing me at bit. Anyway upping the 60hz by 3 or 4 makes it sound fuller on the sennheisers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ripleyspurs said:


> I think you’re right. It’s probably that I’m used to listening to 128wma on the a845. The extra detail of flac on the a35 is just throwing me at bit. Anyway upping the 60hz by 3 or 4 makes it sound fuller on the sennheisers.


Fullness is related to sound pressure/gains, lower bitrate one generally has higher perceived gains.

  For example, in Binaural recording microphones, a budget option 3Dio FS (going less than $700USD) has very good and fuller recording with great sound pressure.  When you switched to Neumann(Sennheiser’s Professional Audio Brand) KU100 ($10k+ USD), the sound pressure will drop, but you will have very realistic virtual imaging with accurate image positioning. 

However, when a group blind test is conducted for general public (non-audio professional), with 3Dio and KU100, exact same recordings, being asked “which one do you think has a better sound quality “, 100% of teated group participants preferred the one with 3Dio’s high gain recordings. Interesting right? People prefer high sound pressure/ high gain over 3 dimensional accuracy.  

Yes, I’d experienced that myself throughout the long journey, good luck and take care of NWA35 well mate👍


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> I always thought Thieaudio themselves are a collection of Chinese audio geeks working together with Linsoul to make IEMs, so of course they don’t need any more collab. I mean, the Prestige is already Thieaudio X Linsoul.
> 
> Preference has a role, agree. But I’m more and more leaning towards the idea of a “flat” response that present everything as balanced as possible, and let the mixes do the job. The more opinion one put in the tuning (shifting in certain direction), the less universally usable that IEM is.


Only try the Legacy 5, but Thieaudio tuning is beautiful!


zachmal said:


> isn't there a EQ for the GK10 straying around on head-fi ?
> 
> I wonder if that makes it better - pretty much loved the detail, technicalities of the GK10 but always seemed to have some sort of ringing in the ears after hours of using them
> 
> ...


autoEQ will only make an iem worse! What type of tuning is your ideal?


----------



## Jmop

What do you guys think of the desktop set up of the Grace SDAC+O2? I know it’s old but just curious on the general consensus in regards to neutrality. I’ve heard both but not together, or the Massdrop version that’s two in one. I recall the SDAC having darn good frequency extension but not the world’s tightest bass or the purest lower treble and can definitely see the O2 sharping things up, giving you a super solid reference.


----------



## Redcarmoose

o0genesis0o said:


> “how many accessories do you want to pack in the box?”
> 
> Fiio & Dunu: Yes.


Well, the other thing is they can include them, but what are they, and are they of use? I have three cleaning cloths, as my SA6 was sent prepackaging. But those cloths I use everyday, I have even washed them multiple times. Then there are the new DUNU S&S silicone tips........those suckers are $12.90 (by themselves) when purchased separately!


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> “how many accessories do you want to pack in the box?”
> 
> Fiio & Dunu: Yes.


Am I getting greedy by asking for more than one waifu? You know, one for each ear piece?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> Am I getting greedy by asking for more than one waifu? You know, one for each ear piece?



Moondrop: “got you, fam” (engrave one waifu on each faceplate of blessing 2)

I remember there used to be an IEM with colour waifu printed on the faceplates. Tin hifi or something?


----------



## Jmop (Dec 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Moondrop: “got you, fam” (engrave one waifu on each faceplate of blessing 2)
> 
> I remember there used to be an IEM with colour waifu printed on the faceplates. Tin hifi or something?


Yesss engraved and hand painted on fine China.

Edit: Ok maybe not engraved in that case.


----------



## WAON303

4ceratops said:


> TKZK are a sub-brand to the Tin HiFi. Ouranos has new generation CNT driver + N52 magnet in 3D printed resin.  Since this is a sub-brand of TinHifi, they might not be disappointing.


New generation this, new generation that.

But CCA has legendary drivers now apparently.

Wonder how many companies are going to start describing their cheap drivers as legendary?


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Am I getting greedy by asking for more than one waifu? You know, one for each ear piece?


No problem at all. Right up until one Waifu notices you're not paying attention to her, because you have another Waifu whispering in your other ear!


----------



## Jmop

Carpet said:


> No problem at all. Right up until one Waifu notices you're not paying attention to her, because you have another Waifu whispering in your other ear!


Ugh, she’s nagging again. *cue tizzy treble*


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> New generation this, new generation that.
> 
> But CCA has legendary drivers now apparently.
> 
> Wonder how many companies are going to start describing their cheap drivers as legendary?



What do you mean "going to start"?

I think the marketing people who came up with "Our indifferently tuned product that uses unremarkable technology, sounds okay I guess?" are already out of work!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Moondrop: “got you, fam” (engrave one waifu on each faceplate of blessing 2)
> 
> I remember there used to be an IEM with colour waifu printed on the faceplates. Tin hifi or something?


haha as an owner of that waifu emgraved blessing 2, I can correct it. You only get 1 waifu on the left side, right side is plain blessing 2, so for the showcasing, I use right side try not to offend waifu-phobia.









This waifu x audio gadget culture, I’m sure the CEO of Moondrop shares same path with mine, has deeply rooted back to like 2007.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> haha as an owner of that waifu emgraved blessing 2, I can correct it. You only get 1 waifu on the left side, right side is plain blessing 2, so for the showcasing, I use right side try not to offend waifu-phobia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, is that a boy or a girl?


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, is that a boy or a girl?


It’s one of those choose your own adventures lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Wait, is that a boy or a girl?


I’d say boyish girl. But you’ll never know…it’s Japan. Anything (culture trivia) could happen. Sample1

3D sample.


----------



## zachmal

Tzennn said:


> Only try the Legacy 5, but Thieaudio tuning is beautiful!
> 
> autoEQ will only make an iem worse! What type of tuning is your ideal?


I'm more than fine with GK10 tuning - it's just the bass that seem to be a bit too much, I guess

even the treble doesn't seem to pierce - it has nice extension

mids also appear fine.

I quite like the separation of the bass, mids and treble (also via technical implementation and different driver types).

The fit is also very comfortable


----------



## AmericanSpirit

zachmal said:


> I'm more than fine with GK10 tuning - it's just the bass that seem to be a bit too much, I guess
> 
> even the treble doesn't seem to pierce - it has nice extension
> 
> ...


You may this M570 ear tips. It lowers bass floor without sacrificing tonality of bass transients.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17309521


----------



## zachmal

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may this M570 ear tips. It lowers bass floor without sacrificing tonality of bass transients.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17309521


thanks for the pointer !

>Sorry, this item's currently unavailable in your location. Explore other Group Buy deals
>Sorry, the page you requested can not be found

guess I need to see if I can get it through different channels


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

zachmal said:


> thanks for the pointer !
> 
> >Sorry, this item's currently unavailable in your location. Explore other Group Buy deals
> >Sorry, the page you requested can not be found
> ...


Np. Let me look for another link.
 How about this or this?



Or you can search for Feaulle Latex M570. Just noticed, it’s H570, not M570.


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may this M570 ear tips. It lowers bass floor without sacrificing tonality of bass transients.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17309521


 Have you try this H270 latex eartips?










is it similar with M570 despite different shape?


----------



## baskingshark

Graph of the *Muse HIFI ME1 (*IEC 711 coupler):





1x 10MM DLC Dynamic Driver + 1 x Knowles BA Driver


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Congrats to @ChrisOc, who has the AKG N5005 coming his way. My brotha, you are going to LOVE these! I know I do!


----------



## ChrisOc

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Congrats to @ChrisOc, who has the AKG N5005 coming his way. My brotha, you are going to LOVE these! I know I do!


Thank you for a very smooth process on your end. A totally reliable man to deal with. 🤝

I am so keen on hearing them.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’d say boyish girl. But you’ll never know…it’s Japan. Anything (culture trivia) could happen. Sample1


Insert Godzilla meme #nopenopenope


----------



## lushmelody

WAON303 said:


> New generation this, new generation that.
> 
> But CCA has legendary drivers now apparently.
> 
> Wonder how many companies are going to start describing their cheap drivers as legendary?


They really do drivers that punch above price, but that marketing is so lame


----------



## o0genesis0o

My Fiio FF5 is finally here.



> Early impressions of Fiio FF5​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WAON303

Greatest IEM ever:

https://hobbytalk.squig.link/?share=Hobby_Talk_IEM_Preference_2022_Target,Unknown_Amazon_IEM

Source: 

The Delta Airplane buds have finally met their match boyz.

Zeos be like: Only 3 BUCKS, AMAZIN SOUND! Wallpapers in the description!

It's that generic dual driver IEM you've probably seen on amazon and ali among the other really cheap junk.

I'm guessing each DD costs like $0.25 USD or something.


----------



## o0genesis0o

I finally have a pair of TWS that does not make me feel sad to use.

Early impressions of Fiio FW5:


> Hi folks, some early impressions of FW5 (iPhone XR, AAC connection, Apple Music lossless)
> 
> The first and most significant impression is the large soundstage. I didn't expect a pair of TWS to project this kind of soundstage. Even for a soundstage addict like I am, I cannot complain. When I asked my wife to try the buds with "Let it be me" by Everly Brothers, she kept looking around with a puzzled look because, according to her, the singers are right in the middle of the instruments are spread around her. She has never heard such presentation with her over-head Sony XM4.
> The build of the charging cradle could be better. It feels plasticky and hollow. Luckily, the build of the buds themselves are quite nice.
> ...


----------



## Leonarfd

KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding? The timbre sounds unnatural, might be that I expected too much.

Even more easy to listen tracks gets fatiguing, did put it out for sale and sold it after 5 minutes. Feel almost bad for selling them off since there is so much more out there sounding better than this.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Leonarfd said:


> KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding? The timbre sounds unnatural, might be that I expected too much.
> 
> Even more easy to listen tracks gets fatiguing, did put it out for sale and sold it after 5 minutes. Feel almost bad for selling them off since there is so much more out there sounding better than this.


Trust your ears, mate 

Anything else to listen this holiday season?


----------



## lushmelody

Leonarfd said:


> KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding? The timbre sounds unnatural, might be that I expected too much.
> 
> Even more easy to listen tracks gets fatiguing, did put it out for sale and sold it after 5 minutes. Feel almost bad for selling them off since there is so much more out there sounding better than this.


You can find an EQ on the forum that smoothens the sound. And I think its tonality is typical planar. Only Zetian Wu people say is not much that planarish tone


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 23, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding? The timbre sounds unnatural, might be that I expected too much.
> 
> Even more easy to listen tracks gets fatiguing, did put it out for sale and sold it after 5 minutes. Feel almost bad for selling them off since there is so much more out there sounding better than this.


Yes, gotta go balanced, for best output

[edit to add]
my findings: link
@r31ya : link

checkout the KZ thread and search for "balanced", for more feedback


----------



## Ace Bee

Guys, Hiby Lasya is $129 again in the christmas sale!







https://hiby.com/collections/christmas-sale/products/hiby-lasya

There are a bunch of other interesting products. I am buying the Loki for 9 USD.



https://hiby.com/collections/christmas-sale/products/hiby-loki

Also, Hiby Hela is $69 again!


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 23, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Trust your ears, mate
> 
> Anything else to listen this holiday season?


Did that, was instant turnoff.

Im having a ISN EST50 with Stabilized Wood coming, should arrive before new year. That is something from my ISN and Penon experience that will almost certainly be successful.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Have you try this H270 latex eartips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Order placed👌


----------



## Tzennn

Anyone have discount code on hexa? I just got new year bonus!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

ChrisOc said:


> Thank you for a very smooth process on your end. A totally reliable man to deal with. 🤝
> 
> I am so keen on hearing them.


Finally! Welcome to N5005 club.

Just 1 note, 5khz peak to some may cause a “plasticy/grainy” timbre impression, I’ve listened N5004 well over 10 sessions
2-3 hours each. From that experience and physical examination, I’m speculating it is possibly due to the a single BA placed in the outlet nozzle, just like Lark. That BA is dedicated for 4khz-10khz it seems. Since the BA is next to your ear drum, when applied “high-boost” —basically a mesh that doesn’t alter any sonic response— It convinced me the BA in nozzle is a tweeter.

To tame that “gainy” feeling, if you feel, applying bass boost acoustic filter, would work, it basically put a high density damper over the outlet of the tweeter BA. If you still feel a bit north of your preference, SpinFit CP360 can further re-tune.

From my understanding, you are ok with warmth, so that bass-boost combination (I’m using it too), shall do good👍

Looking forward for your impressions on AKG’s Aestetica Neue(new aesthetics)


----------



## Vonbuddy

The Hiby Lasya is on sale for 129.00 until January 2.  Anyone think that is a deal?


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> The Hiby Lasya is on sale for 129.00 until January 2.  Anyone think that is a deal?


It most definitely is. Get it while you can. I have been advocating for Lasya for quite a while now.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> The Hiby Lasya is on sale for 129.00 until January 2.  Anyone think that is a deal?


Wasn’t lasya a CNT or DLC single dynamic?

To be reallly honest with you, CNT /DLC driver, whatever tuning or magic you’d add to it, is just a CNT / DLC single driver sounding ones.  I have way too many CNT/DLC, and made conclusion for that.

Moondrop Kato, did improvised DLC to a next level, but still it has image rendering limit in high frequencies.

Also, CNT/DLC’s high-frequency has very solid body transients, if the any peak cross your tolerance line, it hurts.  To me NF Audio’s one of IEM, I forgot the name NM+ something and long left in the box, is what I could describe as widow maker of all IEMs I’ve ever tried.

For single dynamic , LCP driver’s treble, isn’t that offensive, so if Lasya is an LCP, yea you may give it a try, if it fits with your taste, a good buy.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Leonarfd said:


> Did that, was instant turnoff.
> 
> Im having a ISN EST50 with Stabilized Wood coming, should arrive before new year. That is something from my ISN and Penon experience that will almost certainly be successful.



ISN seems to make good stuff, based on my toe-dipping experience with the H30. It has an almost too perfect coherence for a three driver setup. It is almost uncanny. The lows dynamic driver-to-Sonion mids balanced armature crossover is seamless. This trick is usually something that ruins the hybrid experience for me, but the H30 handles it with aplomb. The H30 is physically fragile, though, where the nozzle meets the shell. So anyone getting it should be very careful when tip-swapping. Don't know how fragile the EST50 is, or if it is fragile at all. Cheers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

InvisibleInk said:


> ISN seems to make good stuff, based on my toe-dipping experience with the H30. It has an almost too perfect coherence for a three driver setup. It is almost uncanny. The lows dynamic driver-to-Sonion mids balanced armature crossover is seamless. This trick is usually something that ruins the hybrid experience for me, but the H30 handles it with aplomb. The H30 is physically fragile, though, where the nozzle meets the shell. So anyone getting it should be very careful when tip-swapping. Don't know how fragile the EST50 is, or if it is fragile at all. Cheers.


It looks like many shops are aware of hybrid DD to BA joint problem and started to mix the frequencies now.

ZENNS did it to their Tea to Tea2, and Thieaudio is doing that from Monarch to Prestige


----------



## PhonoPhi

*Help/advice (or is it helpless case?)*

Inspired by @Tzennn  I finaly dared to get KBEar Neon as my first single-BA IEM. 
I do love BAs, and all-BA IEMs are my favourite, but the range limitations of single BAs are obvious, so I was not super eager to try them previously, and as much as I was drawn by the legendary Ethymotics, their shape alone was totally scary...

Anyhow, the price on Amazon Canada was right (ca $40), 1-day delivery vs 2+ month lottery for Ali Express that will not get my business any more (sorry for the digression), so I was into it.

KBear Neon offers a good cable, a very nice case. I can live with the all-BA bass limits and overall leanness, but then the FIT...

Moondrop spring tips worked for the seal (great that I found some good use for them, since they did not work at all for most of my KZs).



How the proper secure fit can be done with these long sticks?
Why are they so long?
Cutting two centimeters of the length and having a compact connector downward would make much more sense to me.

So their length make a pressing lever while fitting them "cable down"; fitting "over ear" is pretty much impossible due to their length and the angle of the connectors.

What can be done (other than extracting ED-29689 for another project)?

*Any advice/insight *would be gearly appeciated!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> *Help/advice (or is it helpless case?)*
> 
> Inspired by @Tzennn  I finaly dared to get KBEar Neon as my first single-BA IEM.
> I do love BAs, and all-BA IEMs are my favourite, but the range limitations of single BAs are obvious, so I was not super eager to try them previously, and as much as I was drawn by the legendary Ethymotics, their shape alone was totally scary...
> ...


Yes, that cable design, when I tested Neon is the first thing I sent feedback to KBEar, they listened, and now their latest bullet type Kbear Dumpling is shorter with cables coming from downward. Like Quarks /Tanya






That cable-sticking out design is for swappable cable, which is nice, but when balancing out with wearing comfortableness, I guess comfort is what comes to first for bullet type.

Good to know Neon is good with SpringTip, I never tried with that option!

For mod, I guess you may play with impedance adapters? ER4 has like 65ohms of independence adapter attached to their cables.

Size comparison: left ER4S, right Neon. Same ED29689 single BA


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Finally! Welcome to N5005 club.
> 
> Just 1 note, 5khz peak to some may cause a “plasticy/grainy” timbre impression, I’ve listened N5004 well over 10 sessions
> 2-3 hours each. From that experience and physical examination, I’m speculating it is possibly due to the a single BA placed in the outlet nozzle, just like Lark. That BA is dedicated for 4khz-10khz it seems. Since the BA is next to your ear drum, when applied “high-boost” —basically a mesh that doesn’t alter any sonic response— It convinced me the BA in nozzle is a tweeter.
> ...



Thanks for the welcome to the N5005 Club.

Also thanks for your impressions and the heads up @AmericanSpirit,  @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 and @baskingshark's impressions (I hope I have not missed out other club members) @PeacockObscura,  I believe you recently joined the club.

.....and to my agent, I say.....sorry I got carried away, I thought I was making a speech at the Oscars for a minute.

But, seriously, I also appreciate the tips on nozzles, taming peaks and fine tuning. 

I do like a touch of mid-bass, on a warm and comforting bed of sub-bass on top of a healthy spread of midrange, garnished with plenty sizzle (not too spicy). That would be a treat and a half.

I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## freelancr (Dec 23, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding?


Sounds to me like Planar baptism. When you come from such a lush IEM like the Serial...it's like driving from a quaint countryside into a flashy, neon bright metropolis.


----------



## freelancr

Frequency response Graph CCA CXS




Frequency response Graph CCA FLA




https://harpo.squig.link/?share=CCA_FLA,CCA_CXS


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> It most definitely is. Get it while you can. I have been advocating for Lasya for quite a while now.


I bought the blue one.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes, that cable design, when I tested Neon is the first thing I sent feedback to KBEar, they listened, and now their latest bullet type Kbear Dumpling is shorter with cables coming from downward. Like Quarks /Tanya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the impedance adapters was one of the main parts of the plan. "As is" 14 Ohm of Neon is the direct ED-29689 impedance, that is a bit harsh. ER4SR are 45 Ohms @ 1kHz ( the best match for the Apple dongle actually), so using 30-Ohm adapter would be the starting point.
I put together my second-generation 10-turn 200-Ohm balance impedance adapter for the ultimate impedance matching 





Now for the Neon fit, while a bit limiting - winding the cable around snd affixing it with a soft glue seems to be one of the possible ways to make the over-ear fit functional.




I am still slow with my plans for musing about Muse M3 DAC, and getting to ZEX pro and ZEX again for the tuning comparison.

P. S. Updated with the image of the Neon with the winded cable.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Using the impedance adapters was one of the main parts of the plan. "As is" 14 Ohm of Neon is the direct ED-29689 impedance, that is a bit harsh. ER4SR are 45 Ohms @ 1kHz ( the best match for the Apple dongle actually), so using 30-Ohm adapter would be the starting point.
> I put together my second-generation 10-turn 200-Ohm balance impedance adapter for the ultimate impedance matching
> 
> 
> ...


I just googled, old ER4 uses a 100ohms. No wonder it’s hardest one to drive even with modern DAPs.

Wow!! That adjustable adapter is genius!  let us know what impedance you felt comfortable for Neon.

And speaking about ZEX, I had a deep cross-comparison session with 30 IEMs last evening.

*ZEX / Lea* is the one that came with a surprise.

I forgot the ZEX’s composition and looked up KZ page, then saw this




Wow 5min quick stretch.

Those two are very nice budget option long forgotten and overshadowed by “collaboration”. But in fact those are better made than collab IEMs. For Lea, people might have hooked L/R polarity reversed.


----------



## ldo77

I have just received intra Celest Gumiho and I must say that I am very pleasantly surprised.

For barely more than 50€, it's very good.
The sub and bass are highlighted, but rather well kept, and without aggressiveness.
It's quite smooth, in slight V, but we gain in homogeneity with a balanced source.
Typically, with the zishan Z4, the V is very light and the mids are well reproduced.
In addition they are small and the fit is very good, for my ears.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

Wow.

Speak of devil.

KZ Official Aliexpress store is doing a wagon sale for ZEX @$12.83

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLB9Vam

Probably best resolving one you could get for $13.

FYI FR




It’s KZ’ V (W) .  But not bad. At least it avoid 2.5khz-3.5khz pinna hit.

Could be a bit nosy.


----------



## InvisibleInk

PhonoPhi said:


> I do love BAs, and all-BA IEMs are my favourite, but the range limitations of single BAs are obvious, so I was not super eager to try them previously, and as much as I was drawn by the legendary Ethymotics, their shape alone was totally scary...



If conventional fit for a single BA unit is paramount, then the excellent Westone MACH 10 or Drop x Etymotic ERX are a best-in-class recommendation. The latter is basically a re-shelled ER4XR. Both have one of the least microphonic cables in the world.

At the 💰 budget end, then the AudioSense DT100 is quite good, and small enough to sleep with.


----------



## nraymond

InvisibleInk said:


> If conventional fit for a single BA unit is paramount, then the excellent Westone MACH 10 or Drop x Etymotic ERX are a best-in-class recommendation. The latter is basically a re-shelled ER4XR. Both have one of the least microphonic cables in the world.
> 
> At the 💰 budget end, then the AudioSense DT100 is quite good, and small enough to sleep with.


Another good single BA is the NXEars Sonata.


----------



## gooberbm

freelancr said:


> Frequency response Graph CCA CXS
> 
> 
> Frequency response Graph CCA FLA
> ...


Didn't realize these new CCA's were graphing pretty close to a bass-boosted diffuse-field target. This is different than the Harman-neutral we've been getting for a year. Now I'm actually curious....


----------



## lmfboy01

ldo77 said:


> I have just received intra Celest Gumiho and I must say that I am very pleasantly surprised.
> 
> For barely more than 50€, it's very good.
> The sub and bass are highlighted, but rather well kept, and without aggressiveness.
> ...


I have an extra new in box Gumiho, if anyone is interested!


----------



## Vonbuddy

lmfboy01 said:


> I have an extra new in box Gumiho, if anyone is interested!


How much?  You can send me a private message if you like.


----------



## lmfboy01 (Dec 23, 2022)

My thoughts on the Celest Gumiho.... Super Comfortable, easy to both listen on wear (in terms of fit) for many hours at a time that has a unique driver config nonetheless.  Its a very slight V-shape, mids are still very very present (in terms of 2022 tunings), not the most detailed but that can be expected in this range.  It has really really good bass.  The treble reminds me of BA in the nozzle type, but that doesn't bother me, its a nice treble, a little airy and an all-arounder in all.  Also a scale w/power type of thing going on on these as well.  But I don't understand how a youtuber can rate this 4/10, its clearly double that 8/10 at a lower cost.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

I don’t see many IEMs, but if you are living in USA, and buying stuff with Amazon/Aliexpress, I happened to discover a new gateway. It’s like Chinese groupon’s sub brand, look for “Temu” on app store /google play.

Price is about same with Aliexpress, the difference is shipping speed, 6-10 days.

I just got random lenovo’s wireless headphone for TV use.

Aliexpress: 🤣 9D surround sound





Temu:




Shipping Term and Delivery carrier




Not bad man not bad.
If you can wait for whatever-level item, it’s a good option.

Hopefully they offer more IEMs /TWSs in the future.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Leonarfd said:


> KZ PR1 Pro anyone else who bought this, is it just me or is it sibilant, metallic sounding? The timbre sounds unnatural, might be that I expected too much.
> 
> Even more easy to listen tracks gets fatiguing, did put it out for sale and sold it after 5 minutes. Feel almost bad for selling them off since there is so much more out there sounding better than this.


That's what you get for buying KZ. Let this be a lesson to you.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Finally! Welcome to N5005 club.
> 
> Just 1 note, 5khz peak to some may cause a “plasticy/grainy” timbre impression, I’ve listened N5004 well over 10 sessions
> 2-3 hours each. From that experience and physical examination, I’m speculating it is possibly due to the a single BA placed in the outlet nozzle, just like Lark. That BA is dedicated for 4khz-10khz it seems. Since the BA is next to your ear drum, when applied “high-boost” —basically a mesh that doesn’t alter any sonic response— It convinced me the BA in nozzle is a tweeter.
> ...


That is the filter screw I use, and it's marvelous. Tames the highs, gives a more natural sound, and the bass is NOT overdone despite being a bass boost filter.


----------



## Leonarfd

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's what you get for buying KZ. Let this be a lesson to you.


Had a KZ ATE that was quite impressive for the price when it came, still I will probably stick to safer brands forward


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 23, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's what you get for buying KZ. Let this be a lesson to you.



FWIW the original KZ Pr1 is a boomy mess that’s actually really good for playing blockbuster movies on. So there’s that.


----------



## lmfboy01

Not a lot of love ❤️ I’m seeing here


----------



## o0genesis0o

Leonarfd said:


> Had a KZ ATE that was quite impressive for the price when it came, still I will probably stick to safer brands forward



Based on the recent samples that I received for review, unless I am super lucky to always pick good stuffs, I think the average sound quality and refinement has moved forward quite a bit from the old KZ ZSN day. I personally can’t see the appeal of the current batch of KZ. IMHO, if I were to buy for myself, I would stick to KATO or Blessing 2 price bracket (AUD$300 to AUD$500) and pick whichever fancy me from a good brand. These IEMs would sound good, packaged like a fancy product ($500 for two tiny pieces of ear speakers, they _are_ luxury), and would stay good for a long time. The super budget is more like an explorer or lottery game.


----------



## freelancr

gooberbm said:


> Didn't realize these new CCA's were graphing pretty close to a bass-boosted diffuse-field target. This is different than the Harman-neutral we've been getting for a year. Now I'm actually curious....


I'm really liking the CCA FLA with Hip Hop right now. Another budget winner.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 23, 2022)

True story. Never heard a KZ earphone before. Never been curious about anything those guys make. Something a bit off putting about the whole rehash a phone aspect of their business practices. I don't blame folks for buying into them but for me anyways there are too many established brands that make quality phones for a bit more that ends up having staying power vs yet another rehash. 

Would be interesting to see just how many models they have made within the last 5 years.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 23, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> *Help/advice (or is it helpless case?)*
> 
> Inspired by @Tzennn  I finaly dared to get KBEar Neon as my first single-BA IEM.
> I do love BAs, and all-BA IEMs are my favourite, but the range limitations of single BAs are obvious, so I was not super eager to try them previously, and as much as I was drawn by the legendary Ethymotics, their shape alone was totally scary...
> ...


For these the first eartips i would try is flipped KZ starline, flip the tips, cut the tips (about 1cm) then you have this




The impedance matching is genius!


----------



## Tzennn

Dsnuts said:


> True story. Never heard a KZ earphone before. Never been curious about anything those guys make. Something a bit off putting about the whole rehash a phone aspect of their business practices.


But hey, CRA mod turn "Balanced" to U shape is surprisingly good for EDM


----------



## Atek2019 (Dec 23, 2022)

Leonarfd said:


> Had a KZ ATE that was quite impressive for the price when it came, still I will probably stick to safer brands forward


i think it depends on your setup. I don't have this kind of problem with my setup (upgrared cable, usb c to c cable (dongle), eartips, warm source)....
the only problem i have is there is defect on my left side iem. and they are sending me the replacement


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> True story. Never heard a KZ earphone before. Never been curious about anything those guys make. Something a bit off putting about the whole rehash a phone aspect of their business practices. I don't blame folks for buying into them but for me anyways there are too many established brands that make quality phones for a bit more that ends up having staying power vs yet another rehash.
> 
> Would be interesting to see just how many models they have made within the last 5 years.


You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the years, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again. Especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My recent synergy top 5. Based on IEM + DAP combinations. Anything that requires an amp for superior shine didn't make the list (Wu + Timeless). 

1. AKG N5005 + iBasso DX170 
2. Salnotes Zero + Cowon J
3. NiceHCK NX7 MK IV + Fiio X3 III
4. Zero Audio Carbo Tenore + Sony A17
5. Hifiman Re800 silver + Sony A55

honorable mention : UE500 + Opus #3

WHAT'S NEXT? Hmmm....???


----------



## lmfboy01 (Dec 23, 2022)

You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the year, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again, especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.
I have both PR1 Pro and PR1 Hifi, both are great (easily 9/10)in slightly different ways, CCA PLA13 is a bit different, emphasizing more bass maybe a little bleed but none of these are offensive at all.


----------



## Carpet

lmfboy01 said:


> You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the year, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again, especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.
> I have both PR1 Pro and PR1 Hifi, both are great (easily 9/10)in slightly different ways, CCA PLA13 is a bit different, emphasizing more bass maybe a little bleed but none of these are offensive at all.


I've found that going back after the smoke clears works best. If there's still interest after 4-6 months when the hype train has slowed down, buy them in a sale! That gets around the problem of "I'm sorry last weeks releases are now completely outclassed by the new proton enriched zirconium drivers in the new Ultra Max Pro2 version". There's a limit to how many cheap IEMs I can get rid of as gifts during the year. Some people think they only need ONE pair. How the hell would that work?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Carpet said:


> I've found that going back after the smoke clears works best. If there's still interest after 4-6 months when the hype train has slowed down, buy them in a sale! That gets around the problem of "I'm sorry last weeks releases are now completely outclassed by the new proton enriched zirconium drivers in the new Ultra Max Pro2 version". There's a limit to how many cheap IEMs I can get rid of as gifts during the year. Some people think they only need ONE pair. How the hell would that work?



You can buy something like Subtonic Storm. Empty wallet and a gripping sense of guilt are effective deterrence for buying new toys.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 23, 2022)

These look majestic ... Link about 50-60$



Edit: maybe it build to pair with these


----------



## WAON303

What's the best TOTL core out there?

I was thinking Effect Audio Gaea + Sennheiser IE600.

Gaea as an excellent allrounder, IE600 because I'd love to have an endgame DD too.

My endgame budget will be around 2,000 USD, which coincidentally is the total cost of both if bought new.

I could increase my budget to 3k I suppose, but I think it's more or less a waste of money given how marginal improvements are after around 1k.


----------



## Tzennn

Who want a hammer in your ears?





What is this? A single BA ?? 18$ Link


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lmfboy01 said:


> Not a lot of love ❤️ I’m seeing here


Do you miss love? 
Here you go. They have love. And now it’s 4th edition!
https://www.head-fi.org/tags/mylove/


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> Edit: maybe it build to pair with these



Okay, I followed your advise Only 4 left now. Don't you think I should get something upmarket from Penon as a cable though? Not sure about tips either. Starlines be okay?


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Do you miss love?
> Here you go. They have love. And now it’s 4th edition!
> https://www.head-fi.org/tags/mylove/


Love is overrated. I’m happy just having ZEX.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 23, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Okay, I followed your advise Only 4 left now. Don't you think I should get something upmarket from Penon as a cable though? Not sure about tips either. Starlines be okay?


First you will need gloves, everytime you wear it you will have to use gloves because it literally fingerprint magnet. As for cable, anything is fine as long as it is gold, maybe diamond plated gold is a good choice as it will expand the richness and scare poor people! For eartips you should use azla tips



So people can see gold vx better, transparent always better than solid color one!
.
.
.
No lol just sarcasm don't ban me haha


----------



## Carpet (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Do you miss love?
> Here you go. They have love. And now it’s 4th edition!
> https://www.head-fi.org/tags/mylove/


I think the relevant term is "lust". I've never heard of someone "Loving after" an IEM they can't afford!

(or to be more exact can't be caught buying)


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> What's the best TOTL core out there?
> 
> I was thinking Effect Audio Gaea + Sennheiser IE600.
> 
> ...



The senny is alright. If the money can reach, I personally prefer IE900 as I found the IE600 quite unremarkable next to the quirky big brother. If I were to spend top money, I prefer something daring and special, as safe and decent gears are way cheaper now. 

IMHO, the safest TOTL is Monarch MkII. It feels luxurious, very un-opinionated tuning to let the mixes do their job, and strong technical performance. Sure, it doesn’t have the quirky tuning for soundstage like Andromeda (same price), but I think Monarch is safer. Just an alrounder 4.5 to 5 to me. If it’s up to me, I’ll spend 2000 on Monarch, a DAP, and a pair of flathead earbuds.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I just googled, old ER4 uses a 100ohms. No wonder it’s hardest one to drive even with modern DAPs.
> 
> Wow!! That adjustable adapter is genius!  let us know what impedance you felt comfortable for Neon.
> 
> ...


I started simple, with 30 Ohm non-balanced on Neon with an original cable and plugged it into an Apple dongle - nice balanced sound, definitely better than without the impedance adapter - no surprises here (Apple dongle was designed to be used with 42 Ohm Apple earphones).

Then keeping in mind that impedance adapters are passive devices intended to better match sources and transducers, I scanned few, while expecting a single driver displaying less variation than multidrivers.

Oh boy! How unrealistically revealing is this simple single BA directly connected to the source (no any circuitry)! So the testing instantly became a source (DAC) comparison

Sonata HD III displayed so much warmth (I did get it for it, so great and even too great...)

Sonata HD pro - more expectedly balanced, close to Apple a bit more agile.

Shanling UA2 - power limitations of SE, Shanling engineered warmth, more subtle than that of HD III.

Sonata E44 - great even with  SE, close to neutral, energetic, revealing, most enjoyable, still listening to it.

Rethinking now the testing plan, not even starting with Muse M3 with its ESS 9038 filters, as  planned...


Tzennn said:


> For these the first eartips i would try is flipped KZ starline, flip the tips, cut the tips (about 1cm) then you have this
> 
> The impedance matching is genius!


A great idea. I have few inverted black starlines done under the guidance of Master Slater, who put together his nice step-to-step guides.
Are new transparent one different inverted?


----------



## Tzennn

PhonoPhi said:


> A great idea. I have few inverted black starlines done under the guidance of Master Slater, who put together his nice step-to-step guides.
> Are new transparent one different inverted?


No the transparent one is Dunu S&S tips which cost about 15$, and it look quite similar to inverted starline!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 23, 2022)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ki...iver-universal-iem.26246/reviews#review-29836


_*Comparisons to the the DUNU Kima at exactly the same price!*_


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> The senny is alright. If the money can reach, I personally prefer IE900 as I found the IE600 quite unremarkable next to the quirky big brother. If I were to spend top money, I prefer something daring and special, as safe and decent gears are way cheaper now.
> 
> IMHO, the safest TOTL is Monarch MkII. It feels luxurious, very un-opinionated tuning to let the mixes do their job, and strong technical performance. Sure, it doesn’t have the quirky tuning for soundstage like Andromeda (same price), but I think Monarch is safer. Just an alrounder 4.5 to 5 to me. If it’s up to me, I’ll spend 2000 on Monarch, a DAP, and a pair of flathead earbuds.


MK II shells are very big tho, not sure if these will fit me.

Mark from Super Reviews showed just how big the shells are.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I think Warmth and mid-bass bleed is pretty much same concept, someone’s warmth may be someone’s bass bleed. For more of this : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/thieaudio-signature-series-tribrid-iems.936212/post-16315031
> 
> For that, with stock ear tips, of which I believe Crin tested with, does great amount of mid bass bleed. And a bit too warm for 80% of the audiences I assume. I‘ve lived with that Weatone’s bleed/warmth, so I was fine with that, well not ST10 level of “omg you BASS”. It is fully understandable “mid-bass hater” Crin ranked Tonality to C.
> 
> ...


I am still considering Westone W80.  An absolute steal at 399?  Give me specific tips to buy given my limited experience in tip selection.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the years, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again. Especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.


Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.

If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ

For further KZ knowledge you may hit up Prof. KZ @PhonoPhi

Here I can leave a narrative for their products and you can see the reason I stopped buying.

I still have some hope.

*Knowledge Zenith
ZST Pro*: old pair nothing stands out

*ZS5*:
2BA+2DD, you can see DQ6’s
Dual DD spirit from this ancient model. A V-tuned, very fun IEM that piqued my interest in Chi-fi. Still to date, I find ZS6’s 2BA+2DD a fun set to listen to. The shell is undoubtedly copy from campfire’s.

*ZS6* :
ZS5’s successor with 2BA and 2DD.

*ZS10: *another hybrids, but fun 2DD is gone. Remaining typical KZ-V. Dry and energetic but somehow old school tuning now.

*ZS10Pro: *couldn’t find anything special
*ZSN*: sounds like down-sized ZS10
*ZSN ProX: *nothing special
*AS10:* KZ’s full BA attempt, actually pretty good.
*AS12: *2nd attempt in full BA. Pretty amusing at a time.
*AS16*: 8BA model of full-BA series, actually well tuned and pretty low in distortions. A new AS16 Pro is out. But not competitive enough as you see HEXA’s shadow around competing range.

*ASX*: Extremely bass heavy V-tuned 10BA. Yes I complained about treble to be too edgy, and KZ completely cut that for AST while retaining extremely (ridiculously) high bass shelf.

*AST*: Bass dominant, hard to drive, ultimately listener picking IEM of KZ. If I see someone in love of AST, I can see it’s
a knucklehead-in-a-positive-way of KZ. It takes a great effort to make AST to make a great performance, pretty fun IEM to play with.

*DQ6*: one of KZ’s breakthrough. Fun and nice sounding W-tuned 3DD. Still one of my favorite, there are tracks only DQ6 is capable of reproducing the “feeling”. Your younger days, rough, but energetic days that DQ6 is programmed to recast.

*DQ6S*: not sure why HBB copied U12t, but it’s basically inoffensively tuned DQ6 with u12t’s FR + HBB’s high bass floor. Pretty good IEM that still scores great sonic output for HBB’s favorite rock/classic rocks. Yes, many old rock had terrible recoding/mix, the roughness matched with DQ6, and this DQ6S. This is a tuning I can say well done by HBB, not just his copy and paste warm-harmans we see being thrown to the market every week.

*ZAX* : V-tuned 7BA(old generation)+ 1DD(old gen), vented shell, but crossover design was not ideal. It let single DD to handle full sprectrum, and let all 7BA to add Layers to it. Imaging took hit as a result of this Disney’s electrical parade. It was pretty good at a time, but now, it’s outdated performance.

*ZAS* : ZAX’s successor, W-tuned 7BA+1DD, best of KZ IEM in terms of performance (except those new Planars which I haven’t touched yet). If I see successor of ZAS, I’ll buy.

*EDX* : $6 single DD, has internal plastic shell resonance that Tangzu managed to tune it as a part of final product, where LZ left it as a weak point. Price to performance wise, a pass, not too bad. But has competitors like TRN’s MT series, KBEARS KS series.  There are latest gen of EDX but I have no interest trying those.

*S1D* : TWS with 1BA + 1DD, predecessor of SKS, OK level

*SKS* :  TWS with 1BA + 1DD, actually best tuned TWS of KZ, quite good.

*SK10* : TWS with 4BA+1DD, not too bad besides tuning

*Z1Pro* : TWS with XUN single DD, not bad

*ZEX* : Pretty Good, still stands out with its resolving capabilities for being $sub 20. Typical KZ V-tuning, but good part is it is less dampened, the driver’s output is directly rendered to the final output.

*ZEX* *Pro* : Avoid
_*CRN*_ : Avoid
*T10* : Avoid

*CCA
CS10* : OK
*C10 Pro* : Hmm, ok
*CA16* : pretty good, somehow non-KZ tuned, V-shape with mid-focus.
*CS16* : Hmm, ok. Nothing special.
*CSN*: actually fun tuned 1BA+1DD, simple enough, no hard tech to make it sound bad.
*NRA* : Avoid
*CRA+*: quite impressive driver spec, tuning is W shape specialized for pops, pretty good, the golden shinny shell is a let down to me.

Above all, *KZ ZAS, ZEX, SKS, DQ6S, and an odd ball ZS5, CCA CRA+ and CSN *are what I consider as KZ/CCA’s IEMs that are still comparable to modern market of IEMs.

For ZAS, it is near HEXA ($79)’s line, so maybe not competitive anymore. My score for ZAS from my memory was in 70s/100 while HEXA is 85/100.

Other than ZAS, they are still worth a time to try.

My personal favorite is still the first KZ that I was interested with its fun V-shaped tuning. ZS5.
It is discontinued but still can find from third party retailers. It’s just a belsing 2BA + old KZ’s DDx2, but pretty fun in V-tuning.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I am still considering Westone W80.  An absolute steal at 399?  Give me specific tips to buy given my limited experience in tip selection.


W80 has as many Knowles super tweeters as other high-end. 4BA simply dedicated for treble. If not overshadowed by its own bass and mid, W80 is like GS Audio’s ST10, it has “scary” potentials, the dragon’s tail within its smallest body of any IEMs. It’s as small as those bullet IEMs I’ve spamming all day.

But again, if you want something rewarding as “easy to tell” high technicalities, I may hit up the small friends circle’s facebook page chat of Aur Audio’s Neon Pro.

Neon pro uses TOTL flagship class composition. Sonion 38/37/26, from bass to mid, Custom Knowles x 4 for treble.  I recall it’s same for Anole VX.  Pretty similar to ST10 as well (if only it was tuned by sanity….)




Sad part of ST10 for being potentially tech beast is it’s runing.




Making it as one trick pony.

So GS Audio can make those TOTL spec with $430, it is undoubtedly a small Singapore start up could produce TOTL class IEM with great tuning for $630.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 24, 2022)

lmfboy01 said:


> You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the year, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again, especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.
> I have both PR1 Pro and PR1 Hifi, both are great (easily 9/10)in slightly different ways, CCA PLA13 is a bit different, emphasizing more bass maybe a little bleed but none of these are offensive at all.


i owned the pr1 pro and it took me awhile to make peace with it, because early impression is a bit meh
tough that possibly me expecting it to be close to my Hifiman HE400i (2020) and using 3.5mm out from my btr5

After i give it more powah (switch to balanced cable on BTR5) and tiprolling. Its not bad, especially at the discount price that i got, but it still an odd piece of iem.
but yeah its a borderline sibilant for me (never quite "pierce" but still a bit tickling), the tonality i suppose is a bit dry (and i can see why some call it metalic).
had it have a bit more lushness/wetness to it and sounds a bit more "grand" like my Hifiman, it will be a killer iem under $100.
but i suppose its a bit hard to achieve with their early (relatively early) gen planar.

hows the Hifi version compared to the Pro?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lmfboy01 said:


> You haven't missed a damn thing. I've bought about 5 KZ over the year, and the first 4 were all throwaways. Garbage. Then they came out with the DQ6 and finally they came out with something that was worth my time and effort, but I haven't bought anything since, because I don't feel like going down that rabbit hole again, especially since they release a new IEM weekly, and they probably have 50 different products in the last 3 years alone. Last 5? I couldn't tell you nor could I guess. The brand is completely watered down.
> I have both PR1 Pro and PR1 Hifi, both are great (easily 9/10)in slightly different ways, CCA PLA13 is a bit different, emphasizing more bass maybe a little bleed but none of these are offensive at all.


"a little bleed" should never be something of a qualifier for something that tuned terrifically. "a tiny bit of sibilance". "The bass is a little slow and can be bloaty...but otherwise." You aren't the only one with addendums like this for KZ. I'd rather pay a bit more for a sound signature that doesn't have bleed, bloat, sibilance, or whatever "qualifier" a KZ connoisseur drops with "otherwise".


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> What's the best TOTL core out there?
> 
> I was thinking Effect Audio Gaea + Sennheiser IE600.
> 
> ...


IE900


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

WAON303 said:


> What's the best TOTL core out there?
> 
> I was thinking Effect Audio Gaea + Sennheiser IE600.
> 
> ...


If total budget is $2-3k maybe u12t or Anole VX? 

Well..those EST hybrids are good too. But EST is not invincible as well. It has “EST” timbre as opposite to “BA” timbre as well.

Agree about improvements over diminishing return part. I’d say it’s around $1,500, and above that line will be a stiff curve to come.

I like Monarch for the best 10khz+ experience, but sad part of Monarch is disjointed feeling of DD and BA. For that I’s consider Anole VX to be all-rounder as it doesn’t come with disjointed feeling. Only let down of VX is bass BA is great, but BA’s feeling. They could’ve added a latest gen LCP driver with some great crossover phase to VX.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> Who want a hammer in your ears?
> 
> 
> What is this? A single BA ?? 18$ Link


I bought a couple of those TDK IEM's and every one had the most uncomfortable fit. Achilles heel for some good sounding phones.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Who want a hammer in your ears?
> 
> 
> What is this? A single BA ?? 18$ Link


Oops I got wrong quote.

From the package it says バランスドアーマチュア = BA

Sales phrase says from natural vocal to deep bass, wide range and high fidelity. 

TDK is a big big tech company in Japan, I almost ended up working with them instead of Sony.  So the product won’t be at least like one of those you find on random aliexpress shop that disappears in days, and come up with different name /shells selling same old ****.


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> MK II shells are very big tho, not sure if these will fit me.
> 
> Mark from Super Reviews showed just how big the shells are.


Good point. I take it for granted that my ears can even fit Z1R no problem   

Amongst the TOTL I managed to audition, I also think highly of IE900. It wouldn’t win any tuning contest with audio snobs (like myself?) but it’s just right, and the technical performance is top notch. You buy IE900 for sharp resolution, deep bass, and comfort. Such form factor almost extinct nowadays, afaik. There is NF Audio RA10, but that IEM is no where TOTL.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> MK II shells are very big tho, not sure if these will fit me.
> 
> Mark from Super Reviews showed just how big the shells are.


Since you have Tea2, I guess it gives some reference of Monarch OG vs Tea OG
Yes Monarch has humongous shell.. you probably need SpinFits to have a proper fit. By the way they share some common components, probably same shell ODM.


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> Since you have Tea2, I guess it gives some reference of Monarch OG vs Tea OG
> Yes Monarch has humongous shell.. you probably need SpinFits to have a proper fit. By the way they share some common components, probably same shell ODM.


I actually thought about the Tea 2 when thinking about the Monarch MK II's huge shell, Tea 2 fits me like a glove.

The Tea 2 is slightly bigger than the original, nymz made a size comparison.

Might be able to get a decent fit, I personally have issues fitting long nozzles (IE: The atmospheric nozzle of the DUNU Vernus.)

There's a good reason why I'm considering the IE600 despite better sets existing: Comfort.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 24, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> True story. Never heard a KZ earphone before. Never been curious about anything those guys make. Something a bit off putting about the whole rehash a phone aspect of their business practices. I don't blame folks for buying into them but for me anyways there are too many established brands that make quality phones for a bit more that ends up having staying power vs yet another rehash.
> 
> Would be interesting to see just how many models they have made within the last 5 years.



Well the more pertinent question is to ask how many IEMs KZ has released in the last 5 weeks! Or 5 days?

Jokes aside, KZ was my first gateway drug into the world of CHIFI IEMs with the KZ ZS6 like 4 - 5 years ago? I thank them for that, cause prior to this, I was still getting my wallet burned on boutique/western IEMs from Shure and Westone. Back then, a western single driver IEM would cost $100 USD, and maybe a multi driver set would set you back $300 USD? I could only afford one western IEM every few years, and to sample another sound signature, I had to sell that IEM to scratch up funds to buy another one.

So KZ kinda made me realize that CHIFI could give good price to performance ratio. Most of the western IEMs were made in China anyways, and CHIFI in recent years has caught up with the western IEMs in the budget/midFI segment at least.

So despite the KZ ZS6 being a treble sawtooth killer, it had quite decent technicalities for the coin. Back then, KZ didn't release sidegrade pokemon spam every week, but maybe once like every few months, and I looked on their releases with anticipation. No doubt, their tuning was mostly V shaped treble banshee types, but at least they were multiples cheaper than the usual Westones/Shures, and the treble could be tamed a bit with foam tips or EQ.

Unfortunately, in recent years, KZ (and sister company CCA) has used a modus operandi of releasing IEMs on an almost weekly basis, with new releases being sidegrades, or marginal upgrades at best. Seems like a case of throwing as much crap on the wall, and hoping something sticks - consumers be beta testers for the next "PRO" or "ULTRA" or "MAX" KZ release. This numbs consumers with their mind-boggling speed of releases, all with confusing alphabet-soup names.

Even ardent KZ fans can't afford every new weekly release, and there's apathy among consumers when they realize - ah, another weekly KZ pokemon hits our shores? Maybe by the time you receive the KZ you just bought in the mail, would a "PRO" version be launched tomorrow? Case in point, the KZ PR1 planar was not even a month old before a "PRO" version was launched. I would be pissed if I were a first adopter of the original!

They were also locked in a driver nuclear race with eternal rivals TRN, and some of their single DD sets to me sounded better than the more expensive multi driver behemoths with coherency issues.

FWIW, I have bought around 15 KZ/CCA pokemons so far, and have stopped patronizing them the past year or so. I learned the hard way that for every 5 - 10 KZ pokemons purchased, it could have contributed to a midFI IEM. And said KZ pokemons mostly end up in the drawer, reselling them is difficult, if not impossible, since a "PRO" version of that KZ would have made the original pokemon obsolete.

Having said that, lately it seems KZ tuning has improved from the usual old-school deep V shaped tonality to something more balanced? KZ were the pioneers of the CHIFI IEMs that opened the floodgate to cheap (but good) IEMs for low price, but I hope they can take the time to fine-tune their releases and slow down on the release cycle. Quality over quantity. I honestly wish them well though!




AmericanSpirit said:


> Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.
> 
> If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ
> 
> ...



Respect, you deserve an award!


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.
> 
> If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ
> 
> ...


Ha ha! You have not heard my two favourite KZs, BA10 and ZS7. They are long in the tooth now but none of the newer ones I have come close.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-ra10.26196/reviews#review-29837

The miniature IEM.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Well the more pertinent question is to ask how many IEMs KZ has released in the last 5 weeks! Or 5 days?
> 
> Jokes aside, KZ was my first gateway drug into the world of CHIFI IEMs with the KZ ZS6 like 4 - 5 years ago? I thank them for that, cause prior to this, I was still getting my wallet burned on boutique/western IEMs from Shure and Westone. Back then, a western single driver IEM would cost $100 USD, and maybe a multi driver set would set you back $300 USD? I could only afford one western IEM every few years, and to sample another sound signature, I had to sell that IEM to scratch up funds to buy another one.
> 
> ...


I thought I have more than half KZ/CCA IEMs, but nope, so less than 50, and I am not sure I deserve the moniker "Prof KZ" (pun in many aspects for sure), this hobby is just for fun 

Defining this hobby as journey and not destination, I was/is the happiest with KZ. Them offering numerous IEMs is a great plus - one can try as many as they like - new or tested and proved, no obligation to buy. I have not heard that KZ moves to obligatory "subscription only" sale model 

As for several curiosity IEM adding to "mid-fi" - this did not work for me, as well as the promulgated notion that one should "graduate from KZ".

BGVP VG4 would be one of the examples - build around ED29689 and functional switches, the bass and treble BAs are quite inferior to my ears to ones of KZ.
Lesson learned for me - not buying "midline" company products anymore, it is much more interesting and potentially rewarding to buy top of the line of less known companies trying to establish themselves or wildly experimenting with different things like KZ.

Recently for ~$150 I enjoyed so much going back and forth with Celeste, AS16 pro, and PR1 HiFi. Their relative limitations became more apparent in comparison, as well as their strength. T

Trying a broader analogy: the shapes can be round and square, while having round square shape is hard, that would be one possible perspective on TOTLs.
You can read people here on HeadFi whining about TOTLs, as $15 KZ IEMs. The happiness is largely the difference between desirable and achievable.

Moving now to KBear Neon and the best impedance adapter for it - it happened to be totally source dependent, which makes all the sense.
For the Apple dongle - it is 28-30 Ohm added for the total of 42-44 Ohm - the golden range of this dongle. Surprisingly, it is not much lowder with lower impedance, and with higher inpedance it hits the loudness limit at 110-120 Ohm with the averaged-sensitive Neon.
For my favourite Sonata E44 - not that much difference with impedance up to 150 Ohm (high gain not triggered) can be heard, perhaphs a bit crispier (?) at higher impedance.
After all, in theory, a perfect source should provide the same signal for any resistive not frequency dependent) load within its specs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> Ha ha! You have not heard my two favourite KZs, BA10 and ZS7. They are long in the tooth now but none of the newer ones I have come close.


Ahh! That BA10, I was set off by its Ironman themed color and squared shaped design, is it good KZ hit? Hmm maybe I will grab it if KZ official decided to do a sale, like they did for ZEX for $13.

ZS7’s fr reminds me of DQ6S, maybe I could try with wagon sale opportunities as well.

Thanks for bring it up👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

Xmas gift arrived. Will Update on this post later.

▶︎As usual, this is my private purchase. No biases except my personal pov.

初 on Zero’s subtitle means “the beginning / the first” in Chinese





*—Graph observations*
I can see from the FR on the backside of the package that Zero is Crin’s tuning. It has his 2.9kHz pinna gain adjustment when compared to 3khz of HEXA’s. Yes Crin is 2.9kHz peak.

What triggered my interest is the sub-bass lift for ZERO is diverting from Crin’s favorite “lift sub-bass from bottom to 150hz straight up” style, it has a dip on very low-end. Will find out later.

*—The outlook*
To be honest, one thing that had me hold on pressing “go” for Zero was the pictures I see on the internet. My personal view was “ah…it looks cheap and plastic-y, maybe another tripowin Mele”

But when the actual Zero showed up, the impression is now updated.

It has solid build. And actually Zero has UV shift color change from blue to purple, as you can see from Moondrop’s Starfield/Stellaris. Haha, HeyGear👀

Blue state:




Purple shift state:




I love those gimmicks. It’s great gift option candidates for ladies now. They love thos cosmetics over actual performance.

ZERO and HEXA.





*—Accessories*
Truthear, knows well about acoustics. Proper bore with ear tips, bass boost / high tame bore, and for formies lover, they’d added a pair. Basically same set you can find from HEXA, same cables/ear tips/ pouch. As someone working with automotive sector, I do see truthear is very “cost-strict” manufacturer. Yes, VW, Toyota, all those world #1,2 groups are applying same concept.  So we can obtain a maximum output from minimum investment.


…but as usual why “golden”😓, If I’m user experience manager, I’d throw following question to product team

“_Hey. Your design concept is crystal clear. Black and White. Transparency and adolescence. What’s intention of you adding “gold” here? It doesn’t match with your concept. If users find one tiniest “out of nowhere implications” it will degrade the open box experiences. What, that’s the cheapest pouch procurement team brought up? Call them to my office. I will have Chief Project Manager and CEO hop on the meeting to source a better little pouch. Proposal rejected”_




* 


—Out of box impression 
Out of box impression *
HEXA is a combination of one large DD + tweeter small DD. Nothing groundbreaking as this combination existed with KZ’s ZS5 (2017) not only that KZ added 2BA super-tweeter right near fhe nozzle of ZS5.

What’s making Zero a collaboration-worthy with Crin is that, the driver is LCP backed. Of which I now have no other choice other than LCP to look for any dynamic drivers for a proper modern IEM (& not ridiculously expensive).  LCP DD generally takes 30 hours of initial burn-in, from my various past LCP ride experiences, so this impression is could be 80% of what ZERO has to offer.

To summarize, ZERO is surely a very nicely crafted piece of high-performance machine. Clean, lean, a little brighter shifted vocal focused neutral with sub bass boost. Note weight is slightly on leaner side but still very natural. No sign of sibilance but nicely defined details.

ZERO vs Cadenza
I watched a video that HBB set ZERO as one of best $sub 50 aside from his Cadenza push, and having both Cadenza and Zero, I have to say HBB’s evaluation is 90% or above based on tonality alone, not actual performance. There is an undeniable gap between Cadenza and Zero in terms of technical expressions. Great to know that.

Unfortunately Zero’s pinna peak 2.9khz is 2khz off from 3.07k khz peak, and I do feel Zero is not my cup of tea, at least with stock ear tips.

If any IEM’s pinna peak is off more than 500hz, it will start sounds off tuned. For me HEXA is still within the tolerance interval, not Zero. But I’m not disappointed because you can change the IEM’s gain peak by ear tips. See @DynamicEars post about his great achievements in measuring different types of ear tips and it’s effect on this post.





I will try with SpinFit CP360 to shift pinna peak a bit closer to mine.

*—Zero with CP360
Night and day….!
This is how you feel when certain IEM’s vibe collides with your personal HRTF.*
Wow, ZERO sounds good. I need to have A-B test with modified Aria now. No need to compare with Lea, there is a easy to tell gap in technicalities between Zero and Lea, at least to someone with pinna gain spot around 3.07k +/- 500hz.

—Subbass handling
After few test runs, I start to comprehend the reasons why Zero has slightly less emphasized 20hz region. Crin, if he really dedicated in tuning, is a pretty trustworthy tuner, that I’d admit.

Due to the fact that Zero is having 2 of dynamic drivers singing in unison, the sound pressure from 2DD is already high enough, a little too much feeling, if he added additional sub-bass boost, it can cross a line of fatigue causing.   That balance, from an audiophile’s virtue is well executed.

Great sub-bass arrangement. When you play EDM with Zero, the bass drum’s impact is pleasantly knock you head, not hard slamming, but a soft slam, which feels nice.

—Treble
When coupled with CP360 to match close to my HRTF, Zero has pretty nice diffusion field array toward front, I bet that’s contributed by that independent tweeter DD, the upper air/presence region rendered by independent LCP tonality is very pleasant, unlike CNT/DLC’s solid core high pitch, it’s less fatiguing.

—Mid and Upper Mid
Unlike Crin’s Dusk, there is less emphasized on “female vocal’s 👄 “.

*Random visual examples on the internet for dusk’s vocal presentation; 
▶︎female vocalist’s lip on focus*





For ZERO It is more natural focus on the vocal range, from musicians standpoint or upper-mid sensitive, this approach is wrong or bothersome because you want concentrate on your own instrument not staring at vocalist.

*Random samples on Internet to visualize ZERO’s approach; 
▶︎vocalist on spotlight approach*






But for vast majority of listeners, this “vocal” focused approach is optimal approach. I personally refer this tuning as vocal-neutral, and to that extent, ZERO has near perfect tuning executed.

*—ZERO vs HEXA*
Both has same philosophy of clean tonality with several coloration spots, HEXA is less colored and near perfect in photo-realistic for vocal-backed music genre. It may be felt bright to some with flat preference curve, but it could be perceived as perfect neutral with slight sub-bass lift and spotlight on vocal. Meanwhile ZERO is more energetic U-shape tuned fun set with neutrality and natural timbre, note weight in mind.
For micro-detail dynamism, such as imaging and resolution, I may say HEXA is an upper hand, for macro-dynamism such as sound wave’s passage throughout head room, energy of the transients, are on ZERO’s hand.  ZERO and HEXA although being fairly close tuning, can co-exist.

I’m pretty sure, after listening on both HEXA and ZERO you will be oblivious which one you are listening to. They both have excellent performances in different areas.

 In fact, after few tracks of test runs, I was thinking “hmmm🤔 ZERO is REALLY great” then when I open my eyes, I saw Zero was off-plugged and I was actually listening HEXA😅.  Very high chance that Zero will score 80+/100 IEM category.  The LCP of HEXA does sound like the one of ZERO’s.



For this Karajan’s Berliner Philharmoniker, Mussorgsky, With HEXA you can have a better sense of spaces between the conductor, concert-master, better strings nuance expression, drastic change from pianissimo to fortessimo, whereas ZERO will render richer deeper resonating notes from Contrabass, Horn, Oboe —an emotional expression.

For Piano tracks, one of my all time favorites, Hiromi’s debut album Spiral


Of which I prefer ZERO’s expression over rather transparent HEXA’s. Her playing style on this tracks is very dynamic, reminds me of Keith Jarrett, and ZERO’s macro-dynamism oriented focus matches to Spiral very well.

At the very intro, you will hear very faint drums snare, high tom nuances expressions, of which ZERO with CP360 renders it to the degree that can convince me as a drummer, that small tap on floor tom, on ZERO’s LCP is what I’m expecting from a dynamics driver’s performance. Not CNT, not DLC, not UTL of Kato’s. It’s just that transient response of the floor tom’s little vibrations, is very nicely recasted.

Midrange technicalities:

I’d pick the father of ambient music, Brain Eno’s little brother , Roger Eno’s collaboration with his big brother Brian Eno. They are no amateur in harmonics, all those decades they’ve dedicated for it. I’m pretty sure Brian Eno and Roger Eno have studied hemi-sync as I can cite some of hemi-sync skills taking place in their artworks.

When a certain driver’s midrange technicality falls off from average the harmonics will start to smear, for that I confirmed ZERO is capable of rendering at least 4 layers of full midrange harmonics. Great. Par with HEXA in midrange.



As you can see from the package



Shiroi-chan, she grew up from adolescent ZERO to matured HEXA, that’s what’s happening in tonality and technicalities as well. Matured HEXA or Young ZERO is up to your taste.

Maybe next Model from Truthear, we may see fully grown Shiroi-chan like this on next release.



-Azurelane IJN Shinano


*—Overall out of box*
After certain burn-in, I will conduct my modded Aria vs ZERO, but as far as from my out of box experience, this Zero is worth your hard earned money to be spent on.

Very immersive feeling when listening to vocal genres, especially female vocal is beautifully done.

As far as I’ve went through this ZERO is best $sub50 experience so far.

Not limited to sub$50, I’d feel Zero is what I could call “great” region of IEMs where you see HEXA, Dusk, Tea, N5005, P5, Modded Aria would be regarded.

ZERO belongs to spot-hitter , spot-seeker type of IEM, where Moondrop, Softears, and many Harman, Ety IEMs are after for. If the gain peak hit with your preference spot , it will sound very spot-on, if not off-tuned.

Regardless of tuning preferences, ZERO has great hardware spec.

Only thing to consider is if you like vocal-focused presentations or not, and if you have gain spots situated 2.8khz-3.1khz (within this range, you can physically adjust gain spot to fit with your personal resonance spot.)


----------



## burialcloud

Just an observation. Trying to find some used Aful performer 5’s and there are precisely zero on the used market. Compared to anything else I search, where there are plenty. People must be really liking these and not wanting to pass them along, eh? 
I have the Yanyin moonlight and absolutely love them. Wanting a second neutralish set I feel less bad about taking to the gym and it seems like the Aful is what I’m after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs let me know! Thought about the cadenza but it looks like way too much treble for my tastes.


----------



## Surf Monkey

burialcloud said:


> Just an observation. Trying to find some used Aful performer 5’s and there are precisely zero on the used market. Compared to anything else I search, where there are plenty. People must be really liking these and not wanting to pass them along, eh?
> I have the Yanyin moonlight and absolutely love them. Wanting a second neutralish set I feel less bad about taking to the gym and it seems like the Aful is what I’m after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs let me know! Thought about the cadenza but it looks like way too much treble for my tastes.



Probably two factors at play here. First, the Performer 5 is turning out to be popular. No doubt about that. But it’s also pretty much brand new, so combined with popularity it may be a bit longer before some sets show up on the second hand market. But don’t give up. As soon as the next big thing comes along some will appear on the sales forum.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

burialcloud said:


> Just an observation. Trying to find some used Aful performer 5’s and there are precisely zero on the used market. Compared to anything else I search, where there are plenty. People must be really liking these and not wanting to pass them along, eh?
> I have the Yanyin moonlight and absolutely love them. Wanting a second neutralish set I feel less bad about taking to the gym and it seems like the Aful is what I’m after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs let me know! Thought about the cadenza but it looks like way too much treble for my tastes.


With my full endorsement….
Forget about Casenza. It’s just a little IEM with slightly above average technicality and warm-harman tuned IEM…overrated

AFUL P5 is a smart choice, very neutral IEM with one of a kind bass resonance that you can’t expect from an IEM to recast. There are literally 100s of sample s given to, so for someone with different  taste, like precogvision , I saw him bashed about P5, may toss it to secondhand market with “almost new” condition.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Xmas gift arrived. Will Update on this post later.
> 
> ▶︎As usual, this is my private purchase. No biases except my personal pov.
> 
> ...



The Zero looks good in your photos. I didn’t pay much attention to the faceplate, but the body of the IEM. Many (KZ, CCA, etc.) have pretty faceplate and hollow, plasticky body. Zero seems to have the same kind of resin-filled body as B2, Monarch II and the likes.

I remember Crinacle likes Zero because two DDs have a precise cross-over setup so that one (the bass hump) is handled by one DD and everything else is handled by the other. Seems like an interesting concept, executed by capable team, released at a good price. I haven’t heard either, but I think they should be quite nice. Congrats on your shiny!

Btw, you definitely need a personal blog for all of these articles.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> The Zero looks good in your photos. I didn’t pay much attention to the faceplate, but the body of the IEM. Many (KZ, CCA, etc.) have pretty faceplate and hollow, plasticky body. Zero seems to have the same kind of resin-filled body as B2, Monarch II and the likes.
> 
> I remember Crinacle likes Zero because two DDs have a precise cross-over setup so that one (the bass hump) is handled by one DD and everything else is handled by the other. Seems like an interesting concept, executed by capable team, released at a good price. I haven’t heard either, but I think they should be quite nice. Congrats on your shiny!
> 
> Btw, you definitely need a personal blog for all of these articles.


Haha thanks, maybe I will re-open my blogger life with medium. 

And great info! Hope you have a chance to audition Zero, it’s a nice experience, a properly executed 2 LCP DD. handling different spectrums. I feel internal enjoyment from that new sensation. Much higher return than I expected from dynamic driver based IEM.


----------



## Carpet

burialcloud said:


> Just an observation. Trying to find some used Aful performer 5’s and there are precisely zero on the used market. Compared to anything else I search, where there are plenty. People must be really liking these and not wanting to pass them along, eh?
> I have the Yanyin moonlight and absolutely love them. Wanting a second neutralish set I feel less bad about taking to the gym and it seems like the Aful is what I’m after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs let me know! Thought about the cadenza but it looks like way too much treble for my tastes.


I suspect it's still at the "shiny new thing stage" before our community gets distracted by something else. Just wait until the Rly Aful performer comes out!


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 24, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I suspect it's still at the "shiny new thing stage" before our community gets distracted by something else. Just wait until the Rly Aful performer comes out!



Great minds!

Once the P5 novelty wears off they’ll show up in the sales forum.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 24, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Xmas gift arrived. Will Update on this post later.


As always your articles are great! Weeb stuff is also included.  Well, Shiroi could also mature into Reisen when I look at those bunny ears. I only tried Zeros for a short time and only had the stock tips which were far from comfortable. The nozzle is around 7 mm in diameter. Wondering if you can wear them long after the burn-in, lets's say with your Spinfit CP360? They seem to have a smaller bore size than W1 so it would alter the treble area? Is that the reason you put them on instead of W1?

Afaik 7Hz will release a 2 DD IEM. Looking forward to know how they will perform vs Truthear Zero.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> As always your articles are great! Weeb stuff is also included.  Well, Shiroi could also mature into Reisen when I look at those bunny ears. I only tried Zeros for a short time and only had the stock tips which were far from comfortable. The nozzle is around 7 mm in diameter. Wondering if you can wear them long after the burn-in, lets's say with your Spinfit CP360? They seem to have a smaller bore size than W1 so it would alter the treble area? Is that the reason you put them on instead of W1?
> 
> Afaik 7Hz will release a 2 DD IEM. Looking forward to know how they will perform vs Truthear Zero.


Thanks for the feedback!

I tried both with W1 and CP360, and for my ear, the CP360’s product was more suitable than W1’s.  

CP360 will tone down treble a bit, when compared to W1, in an exchange of “perfect internal chamber harmonics”. 

I value harmony of their resonance over anything, and for that Zero x CP360 was a right click. Of course it’s personal HRTF dependent too, you may have better resonance with W1 too. Rather try each one, I found dynamicear’s measurements very helpful. I knew I had to shift peak by 1.5khz ish and on his chart CP360 did that.

Good to know 7Hz’s 2DD. That’s interesting.


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I tried both with W1 and CP360, and for my ear, the CP360’s product was more suitable than W1’s.
> 
> ...


NF Audio MS42 may be the new treble melting benchmark.. From the impressions I read. Cant wait my order to arrive 🥹


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.
> 
> If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ
> 
> ...


That is a very nice KZ/CCA collection you've amassed!

I promised to compare ZEX and ZEX pro, getting there slowly, I could not help comparing two more KZ IEMs, where my impressions are quite notably different from yours: ZS10 (my first KZ) and ZS10 pro (an epitome of KZ rambunctious V).

_For the readers of this thread -sorry that it is not about new discoveries but of the memories as distant as 2018/2019. I'll try to be brief._

Here are those four:




I used Sonata E44 for this comparison as a transparent revealing source.

1*. ZS10* - marking KZ departure from copied shells of ZS5/ZS6 - cute but too large shells to fit comfortably. The sound is dominated by loose honky bass not saved by some bright treble. ZS10 and AS10 both started at  $45. I have not seen AS10 much below $40, while ZS10 went to $25 and below, as the factual evidence of being much less popular.

2. *ZS10 pro* on the other hand achieved a very nice balance of quite rampant fairly loose bass and very prominent flamboyant 30095-rich treble. Most prominent V of KZ; KZ started to move to more balanced signatures thereafter. While this sound signature is not my cup of tea, I experienced some magic moments with ZS10 pro with electric guitar sound mighty captivating. I can beleive ZS10 pro sold as many copies, as KZ claims.

3. *ZEX* - a very nicely built blue shell, a good hybrid. The "MST" largely compliments DD well, some disjoints can be perceived similar to piezo hybrids. "MST" rougness is more tamed compared to NRA. For my personal preference, I would take CCA CA4 or CRN (for more bass) over ZEX

4. *ZEX pro* are superior in every sense to me sonically. More objectively, the bass is more contained and better shaped - leaner, but still prominent, and "MST" are very much there, and more subtle BA contribution (mounted on a side) can be discerened. If anything - it may be too much treble for many, and the collection of budget drivers do not deliver overly smooth sound.
Comparing to NRA, ZEX and DD-BA hybrids, Crin did a really good job! Those claims of detuned/non-functional drivers are such a gibberish in a retrospective...

Lastly, I treasure and cherish my KZs, ZSN pro X was the only one that went for parts donating its wide nozzles to one of the ASX pairs- my favourite IEM of all.


----------



## gooberbm

Surf Monkey said:


> Great minds!
> 
> Once the P5 novelty wears off they’ll show up in the sales forum.


When their Band 8 releases internationally (P8), you may see a flood of P5s


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Good to know 7Hz’s 2DD. That’s interesting.



I’m curious about this one too. The 7hz Eternal was kind of a bust. It seems to me that they’re probably looking to solidify their DD offerings. 

And what ever happened with rumors around a Timeless 2.0? The AE isn’t it, is it? I could have sworn there were murmurs about a new planar driver coming down the pike for it?


----------



## Surf Monkey

gooberbm said:


> When their Band 8 releases internationally (P8), you may see a flood of P5s



They’re making a strong push into the market for sure. If the P5 is received with the same enthusiasm they’ll be off to the races.


----------



## baskingshark

Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP

For release in Spring 2023









https://sparrowsnews.com/2022/12/23/meizu-m3-pro-all-scene-hi-fi-player/


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP
> 
> For release in Spring 2023
> 
> ...



Monolith style.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

burialcloud said:


> Just an observation. Trying to find some used Aful performer 5’s and there are precisely zero on the used market. Compared to anything else I search, where there are plenty. People must be really liking these and not wanting to pass them along, eh?
> I have the Yanyin moonlight and absolutely love them. Wanting a second neutralish set I feel less bad about taking to the gym and it seems like the Aful is what I’m after. If anyone wants to get rid of theirs let me know! Thought about the cadenza but it looks like way too much treble for my tastes.


The Cadenza treble will offend nobody I think it's pretty mellow.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP
> 
> For release in Spring 2023
> 
> ...


Wow! I didn’t even know Meizu are still going and making DAPs…! I had Meizu’s mp3 player like 20 years ago…


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Cadenza treble will offend nobody I think it's pretty mellow.


It depends of treble definition I guess, to some people 3-4khz maybe already treble, of which Cadenza has Harman lift around that area.  Old transmissions only considered up to 5.5khz.


----------



## BigGearHunter

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow! I didn’t even know Meizu are still going and making DAPs…! I had Meizu’s mp3 player like 20 years ago…


No kidding! I was under the impression they had completely gone under, their cellphones used to be quite lovely around the times of 2015-2016 and then they disappeared kinda outta nowhere


----------



## burialcloud

gooberbm said:


> When their Band 8 releases internationally (P8), you may see a flood of P5s


Oh no. Don’t tell me that. Now I’m gonna want that one! 

Although it’s a bit of a let down they didn’t go the tribrid route with a couple est’s in there. Or at least from the little I can gather about them, it seems that is the case. Just extra BA’s and a different more mid centeric tuning is sorta what I gathered. 

Did anyone ever determine which ba drivers are in the performer 5? Looks like the 8 has Knowles and Sonion if the stuff I’m reading is accurate.


----------



## gadgetgod

burialcloud said:


> Oh no. Don’t tell me that. Now I’m gonna want that one!
> 
> Although it’s a bit of a let down they didn’t go the tribrid route with a couple est’s in there. Or at least from the little I can gather about them, it seems that is the case. Just extra BA’s and a different more mid centeric tuning is sorta what I gathered.
> 
> Did anyone ever determine which ba drivers are in the performer 5? Looks like the 8 has Knowles and Sonion if the stuff I’m reading is accurate.


I don’t know about the brand or internals, but i do have the p5 so i can tell more about sound hehe.

Btw Merry Christmas Everyone!! Hope you guys have a musical one


----------



## Barndoor

baskingshark said:


> Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP
> 
> For release in Spring 2023
> 
> ...


No card slot?


----------



## Barndoor

Merry Christmas from Australia! 

Got my audiosense AQ4 today. For the second Christmas in a row I have a faulty item 
Distortion of high frequencies in one ear. Faulty BA or bad soldering possibly.
Probably outside the Ali return window, so will see what audiosense CS is like.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

burialcloud said:


> Oh no. Don’t tell me that. Now I’m gonna want that one!
> 
> Although it’s a bit of a let down they didn’t go the tribrid route with a couple est’s in there. Or at least from the little I can gather about them, it seems that is the case. Just extra BA’s and a different more mid centeric tuning is sorta what I gathered.
> 
> Did anyone ever determine which ba drivers are in the performer 5? Looks like the 8 has Knowles and Sonion if the stuff I’m reading is accurate.


You may find some info here
①
②
③

Band 8 (Performer 8)
1 bio diaphragm DD
4 Sonion Mid BA
3 Knowles High BA
4 way crossover, 3 way tube

-warm, vocal forward, rolled off treble which had reviewer to comment “lack of air”
FR from that review






Performer 5 impression notes
See where P5 will be located

P5 is pretty hard earned money worthy investment you’d make for neutral reference monitor✌️


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP
> 
> For release in Spring 2023
> 
> ...


I owed one of those Meizu Musicard mp3 players. What a hunk of garbage. I hope this is light years better as a flagship from that bright player?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gadgetgod said:


> I don’t know about the brand or internals, but i do have the p5 so i can tell more about sound hehe.
> 
> Btw Merry Christmas Everyone!! Hope you guys have a musical one


Been having my ears take in the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore combined with my almost 10 year old Sony A17 with no ampage, and rockin' my pop music folder, and i've been dancing in between work at these holidays. Three days off begins now! Cheers!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> The Cadenza treble will offend nobody I think it's pretty mellow.


Just noticed your xmas avatar! Happy holidays everyone🎅


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahh! That BA10, I was set off by its Ironman themed color and squared shaped design, is it good KZ hit? Hmm maybe I will grab it if KZ official decided to do a sale, like they did for ZEX for $13.
> 
> ZS7’s fr reminds me of DQ6S, maybe I could try with wagon sale opportunities as well.
> 
> Thanks for bring it up👍


BA10 has very DD-like bass, smooth spacious mids and a tamed treble compared with other KZ's because of the inner configuration and no BAs in the nozzle. ZS7 has rich deep bass from its DD and the same BAs as the BA10 for mids and treble. Both are well made and only the fit issues with the BA10 may put some people off. Luckily I get a good fit with my large ear canals. BA10 is best with the Starlines for me and Spiral Dots for the ZS7. For me, a brighter source is good with the ZS7 whereas a more neutral one suits the BA10. The four-way crossover in these two is also a factor, I think.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Xmas gift arrived. Will Update on this post later.
> 
> ▶︎As usual, this is my private purchase. No biases except my personal pov.
> 
> ...



Love your choice of music. Roger Eno has been one of my favourite artists since "Voices" back in the 80s.


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may find some info here
> ①
> ②
> ③
> ...



The graph of P8 reminds me of 64audio Tia Trio, with less trebles and treble extension


While P5 is towards harmanish like moondrop s8 and monarch MKII, but with better pinna gain (non shouty)

btw, me myself not a fan of biofilm diaphragm for bass. They have good timbre and natural sound, but they aren't best performer for speed and tightness (smears on edges)


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> Meizu M3 Pro DAP, apparently their flagship DAP
> 
> For release in Spring 2023
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but, it seems to me this is a portable DAC/Amp, in the style of Fiio BTR7, Shanling UP5 etc.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ChrisOc said:


> I may be wrong but, it seems to me this is a portable DAC/Amp, in the style of Fiio BTR7, Shanling UP5 etc.



Looking at it more closely I think you’re right.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Final ZE8000: https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/coll...8000-noise-cancelling-true-wireless-earphones

Someone is racing towards TOTL (8000 series)   It's interesting to see that these TWS packs way more technology and innovation (according to Final) yet they are way way cheaper than A8000. I guess no one dare to price products higher than AirPods Pro 2.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Few days ago, I got all delayed (and grossly delayed AE by NL post, 2+ months) orders in one big lump. A brief overview of the major relevant items, while family is still sleeping on this beatiful snow Christmas Eve.



1. *Muse M3*
The most awaited, and the most mixed impressions.
Well, first 4.4 and 3.5 outputs are hardwired, so it is a single-ended source. The power values are not given to disguise this fact, as well as provided slightly different THD+N values are a bit deceptive for, again, two hardwired outputs.
Furthermore, normal 4.4 cables do not work - the spacers (that are included but not mentioned anywhere in instructions, would surely save a lot of frustration) are needed. Well, 4.4 is effectively useless for me, my cables are 2.5, and not changing from them.
Next, M3 is the total power hog - 145 mA while playing (vs. 62 mA of E44 and 92 mA of mighty E1DA SG3)  and 195 mW(!!) idle, no shutdown after 3+ minutes, and it was mentally damaging  to test further. Ridiculous would not be a poweful enough word.
The thing (despite being heavy at 50+ g) gets pretty hot, especially in idle, and instructions are trying to address that it is "normal", stating that "only consumes a small amount of power", which  is so far from reality: near 200 mA, >1 W in idle (!!)
What else - the knobs are clicking, while cold. When M3 gets hot, the expansion feels the gaps, so "clicking" is likely another unfortunate part of the power management.
To summarize all the pitfalls using the motto on the box: "Pursue the ultimate in the ultimate" (the power consumption and the weight are totally it), "find simplicity in the simple" (hardwired 4.4 and 3.5 surely qualify for that").
But (and that is a big "BUT" pardon my pun), the musical output is really nice, and the ESS 9038 filters are well implemented for a simple device and seem to be more different than I thought based on my previous experience with 9018 filters, and finally the nice aesthetics of the design, which one of the Muse distinctive features.
I got Muse M3 on an advice for a "musical" ESS implementation, and it seems to be true - definitely to be explored more!
I'll try to put together a short opinion piece on it, if I'll have time.

2. *Moondrop spring tips.*
Ordered the same time as TRI Clarion. Shenzhen Audio bothered to ship only after 5 days, so the package missed consolidation, and as a result I got TRI tips in 10 days and Moondrop - in 50(!) days

TRI Clarion became a miracle for me, first of all for the fit and then for the more resonating sound, and I outfited many (25+) IEMs with them. While Moondrop tips do not fit large nozzles, and in terms of the sound, they feel much more "specialist" to me.
What worked so far: 
KBEar Neon for the seal, and Brainwavz B400 became a great winner with their narrow nozzles working well with Moondrop and with the resulting better seal and fit, so I plan to enjoy nice and unique B400 more.

3. *Tempotec Sonata III*
Finally, I could fully relate to what "musical" rendering is, as opposed to resolving and analytical. Nicely "cooked" ESS. Perhaps, a bit too much, but great to have such DAC in the collection for immersive relaxing listening.
Three pitfalls of Sonata III are micro USB (I can live with it); the nice buttons only switch the phone volume (why? the major disappointment for me, can be perhaps alleviated by using good software); and one of the most prominent fingerprint-magnet surfaces (quite similar E44 is better in my case).

Finally, I also enjoyed snapping few 24-core cables with NX7 connectors on clearance.  They fit QDC at least better than 2 pins, and with the cut sleeves, they can be fitted to 2-pin connector nicely.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 25, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> BA10 has very DD-like bass, smooth spacious mids and a tamed treble compared with other KZ's because of the inner configuration and no BAs in the nozzle. ZS7 has rich deep bass from its DD and the same BAs as the BA10 for mids and treble. Both are well made and only the fit issues with the BA10 may put some people off. Luckily I get a good fit with my large ear canals. BA10 is best with the Starlines for me and Spiral Dots for the ZS7. For me, a brighter source is good with the ZS7 whereas a more neutral one suits the BA10. The four-way crossover in these two is also a factor, I think.


Thanks for the input! Will keep eyes on BA20/ZS7👍


Nimweth said:


> Love your choice of music. Roger Eno has been one of my favourite artists since "Voices" back in the 80s.


Thank you!
Just like my interests in IEM, I’m equally interested in diversity of music genres, especially for those non-verbal frontiers of the expression. So Moondrop’s harman target sometimes doesn’t really make sense to instrumentals. There Monarch/Performer 5/Tea made good sense in recapturing the intensions.

Here are some of my favorite frontiers of the sceneries.

From classical to rag time to jazz,


Early attempts of piano technical arrangement from very ancient classical piano scenery, from Rachmaninoff, Lisdt,

To Minor , Alexander Scrabin,


And less popular and probably will scare away cacophony-phobia, Iannis Xenakis


Modern experimental by Synesthesia pianist Olivie Messiaen



And yes, Brain Eno’s “Music for Airports” is still my all time sleeping-pills or relaxation.
Minimal yet great phrase development, the beginning of ambient and easy listening.


----------



## lmfboy01 (Dec 25, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> "a little bleed" should never be something of a qualifier for something that tuned terrifically. "a tiny bit of sibilance". "The bass is a little slow and can be bloaty...but otherwise." You aren't the only one with addendums like this for KZ. I'd rather pay a bit more for a sound signature that doesn't have bleed, bloat, sibilance, or whatever "qualifier" a KZ connoisseur drops with "otherwise".


To be fair, you are right on this.  A little bit means a lot, especially comparing minuscule differences that
our Eagle Ears hear.  Just a quick listen,
PR1 Hifi - Vocals a little behind accustic background (Silicone and copper cable)
PR1 Pro - Vocals a little in front “” (Foam and silver copper cable) & More EQ room
PLA13 - Lower frequencies boasted a bit more than the other two (thicker wire than the other two w/Silicon)
Irony is Listening to Theory of a Deadman


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 25, 2022)

Conducting dynamic driver A-B test
 Truthear Zero vs Moondrop Kato vs Moondrop Aria (filter removed)





All using stock cable, same ear tips.
Testing most technicalities demanding full orchestral tracks (i.e. Nurburgring race circuits).

_To be very honest, you don’t really need much of technicalities for rock source like what HBB enjoys, yea I love them too, I was playing it myself too, but it doesn’t have historical authority, to the best 100 years of history even taking advanced math rocks, post rocks into the account, a burger shop is not what require you with proper dress-code to eat in. The spirit of Rock is/was exactly against the mainstream music scene back then if I learned that correctly, it is a fast food shop against Michelin 3-star french restaurant, a day-to-day familiar home-made taste that everyone loves.

However, if I was asked, what genre does it really require a technical expression as its first priority, I may consider Acoustic harmony by hundreds of raw players is what require technicalities, in general, except those hardcore electronica.

Technicalities of IEMs are very desired for classical and acoustic genre that humankind has advocated over centuries and centuries._

Test Track 1: Strings focused- Vivaldi-Summer with very good mastering


Test Track 2: Chamber focused- Host-the planets-Jupiter by Karajan-Berliner Philharmoniker


Test Track 3: Piano-Concerto - Rachmaninov -Piano Concerto No.1-by Krystian Zimerman x Seiji Ozawa x Boston Symphony Orchestra


Test Track 4: Choral - classical yet unbeatable, Sir Simon Rattle x Wiener Philharmoniker x No.9


After stock cable test, will do pure transducer test with same PWA copper
28 V2 4.4m TRRS.

Hmmm, Zero maybe a winner. Kato is a resolution queen, Kato and Zero can co-exist, but Aria may need to have a vacation.

Will post more details.

*—Signature
Kato* | ref filter | Bright Neutral with low bass floor , reshoot of KXXS tuning
*Aria* | Very moondrop’s VDSF tuning, slightly less gain peak than harman target.
*Zero* | U-shape with a soft 2.9khz gain leak, sub-bass and 10khz+ has a noticeable boost that adds spices to the original track

*—Overall Resolutions *
▶︎it could differ by frequency bands

All: kato(ref filter)>zero>aria(mod)>aria (stock)

sub-bass: Aria(mod) > Zero > aria (stock) > Kato (ref filter)

Bass: Zero > aria (mod) > kato (ref filter) > aria (stock)

Mid : Kato (ref filter) > Zero > Aria (mod) > Aria (Stock)

High: Kato (ref filter) > Zero > Aria (Mod) > Aria (stock)

Ultra High:   Kato (ref filter) = Zero > Aria (mod) > Aria (stock)

*-Imaging handling*
▶︎Imaging focus
Kato > Zero > Aria

▶︎Imaging density/texture
Kato > Zero > Aria

▶︎Imaging positioning
Kato = Zero > Aria

▶︎Imaging 3d depth / diffusion field coherence x diffusion field size

 diffusion field coherence & conformity:
Zero = Kato >>Aria

diffusion field width:
Kato > Zero > Aria
diffusion field depth:
Zero > Kato > Aria

▶︎Imagining momentum /
Vectoring
Zero >> Kato = Aria

*—Tonal Consistency : Harmonic distortion*
Kato = Zero > Aria

*-Tonal Balance: *
Kato > Aria > Zero

🔴using same cable & ear tips:
-PW Audio Copper 28 V2
-SpinFit CP360

*—Technical Expressions*
▶︎Lower registers
ZERO > Aria = Kato
▶︎Mid range
Kato = Zero >> Aria
▶︎Upper Registers
KATO > ZERO > ARIA

*—Tonal Balance *
Aria > Kato > Zero

*—Timbral Accuracy*
Zero > Kato > Aria

* Kato although being most resolving one, bright neutral x base resolving capabilities, has a metallic harsh timbre in upper resisters which pulls Kato from natural timbre producing unit. It sounds the driver is hitting above its capacity.

—Final Preference

For strings / chamber : Kato
macro dynamism  : Zero

Aria, probably can have a good rest as 2021-2022’s single dynamic budget princess👑 Well-done Aria…have a rest now👏

Aria on G string


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Final ZE8000: https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/coll...8000-noise-cancelling-true-wireless-earphones
> 
> Someone is racing towards TOTL (8000 series)   It's interesting to see that these TWS packs way more technology and innovation (according to Final) yet they are way way cheaper than A8000. I guess no one dare to price products higher than AirPods Pro 2.


I'm waiting for the Airpods Pro 2 ME (Money Edition). You know, the one where they add an extra 50% to the price just to reset the benchmark!

I'm also a little disappointed with Final, that something costing more than a BTR7, doesn't support LDAC or have more than 5hrs battery.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here's my review of the Truthear Hexa. Read on to know if the hype levels the truth! The articles includes detailed impressions, graphs and comparisons with some of the popular sub-$100 IEMs as well as the 1DD+4BA Moondrop Blessing2, which a lot of people have been comparing the Hexa to. Enjoy!

*Truthear Hexa*​


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> I'm waiting for the Airpods Pro 2 ME (Money Edition). You know, the one where they add an extra 50% to the price just to reset the benchmark!
> 
> I'm also a little disappointed with Final, that something costing more than a BTR7, doesn't support LDAC or have more than 5hrs battery.


This is a pure profit product, its just waiting reviews saying its "better than airpods". 2 years and you lost one of them or the battery is beaten. The small form factor is a more compact junk tho 🤭


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for the input! Will keep eyes on BA20/ZS7👍
> 
> Thank you!
> Just like my interests in IEM, I’m equally interested in diversity of music genres, especially for those non-verbal frontiers of the expression. So Moondrop’s harman target sometimes doesn’t really make sense to instrumentals. There Monarch/Performer 5/Tea made good sense in recapturing the intensions.
> ...



Yes, Scott Joplin is another, I enjoy the albums of Joshua Rifkin, and Brian Eno too, "Apollo" being my favourite. Scriabin's wonderful "Poem of Ecstasy" is another example of synesthesia, the original performance featuring light, perfume and sound! As for Messaien, check this one out to test the sub bass:


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nimweth said:


> Yes, Scott Joplin is another, I enjoy the albums of Joshua Rifkin, and Brian Eno too, "Apollo" being my favourite. Scriabin's wonderful "Poem of Ecstasy" is another example of synesthesia, the original performance featuring light, perfume and sound! As for Messaien, check this one out to test the sub bass:



Great discovery! Thanks for sharing. As you know, I’m a crossover guy, try the diversity of IEMs and music, so it is very appreciated that from someone with deep love in that genre to provide a gem out of it👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> 1. *Muse M3*
> The most awaited, and the most mixed impressions.
> Well, first 4.4 and 3.5 outputs are hardwired, so it is a single-ended source. The power values are not given to disguise this fact, as well as provided slightly different THD+N values are a bit deceptive for, again, two hardwired outputs.
> Furthermore, normal 4.4 cables do not work - the spacers (that are included but not mentioned anywhere in instructions, would surely save a lot of frustration) are needed. Well, 4.4 is effectively useless for me, my cables are 2.5, and not changing from them.
> ...



Ouch. The impressions sound bad, especially the battery drain. How do you measure these figures, btw?

Speaking of musical, AKM is back. I don't try to generalise the characteristics of DAC chip, but all 3 AKM-based devices in my collection renders the sound just a touch smoother in the top end without losing out details. I guess there is no more need for "musical" ESS now that AKM is back   



AmericanSpirit said:


> _To be very honest, you don’t really need much of technicalities for rock source like what HBB enjoys, yea I love them too, I was playing it myself too, but it doesn’t have historical authority, to the best 100 years of history even taking advanced math rocks, post rocks into the account, a burger shop is not what require you with proper dress-code to eat in. The spirit of Rock is/was exactly against the mainstream music scene back then if I learned that correctly, it is a fast food shop against Michelin 3-star french restaurant, a day-to-day familiar home-made taste that everyone loves.
> 
> However, if I was asked, what genre does it really require a technical expression as its first priority, I may consider Acoustic harmony by hundreds of raw players is what require technicalities, in general, except those hardcore electronica.
> 
> Technicalities of IEMs are very desired for classical and acoustic genre that humankind has advocated over centuries and centuries._



I was going to say "true that, classical is more technical", but then I remember that some Bon Jovi tracks are mixed quite interesting with full of details (e.g., Dead or Alive). Polyphia's musics are also very challenging for transducers. Even some over-produced commercial musics are mixed very well, and they can push transducers.

I would say for very simple singer-songwriter musics, good technical performance is nice to have but not necessary. In general, orchestral pieces are still the greatest tests for transducers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Ouch. The impressions sound bad, especially the battery drain. How do you measure these figures, btw?
> 
> Speaking of musical, AKM is back. I don't try to generalise the characteristics of DAC chip, but all 3 AKM-based devices in my collection renders the sound just a touch smoother in the top end without losing out details. I guess there is no more need for "musical" ESS now that AKM is back
> 
> ...


Yea there are tracks like pink floyd, radioheads, bon jovi, would have its best performance with highest technicalities IEMs probably which outruns the monitoring devices that musicians are using —I know a friend of mine uses Acoustune for his mixing of which I guess we can conclude Acoustunes are not TOTL beater at technicalities.  

When you run spectrum analyzer on classical, 



you will notice how complex their harmonics are when compared to other genres, so for testing technicalities alone, I’d personally prefer full-orchestral, well at least that’s a must have, besides other categories👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea there are tracks like pink floyd, radioheads, bon jovi, would have its best performance with highest technicalities IEMs probably which outruns the monitoring devices that musicians are using —I know a friend of mine uses Acoustune for his mixing of which I guess we can conclude Acoustunes are not TOTL beater at technicalities.
> 
> When you run spectrum analyzer on classical,
> 
> you will notice how complex their harmonics are when compared to other genres, so for testing technicalities alone, I’d personally prefer full-orchestral, well at least that’s a must have, besides other categories👍



I also use orchestral (not necessarily classical or baroque) music to A/B gear. IMHO, if transducers perform well with these difficult tracks, they would do well with anything. 

Speaking of which, I had to dig out the Aria for an A/B recently. Happy to see that it is still an "average" IEM. But still, listening to Aria makes me sad   When I started and didn't know the lingo, I always felt that my initial setup (FH3, Aria, Blessing 2, FD5) lacking something that I can't quite put my fingers on, but I have a constant urge to upgrade. Taking them out for testing again, the memory comes back


----------



## ChrisOc

o0genesis0o said:


> Final ZE8000: https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/coll...8000-noise-cancelling-true-wireless-earphones
> 
> Someone is racing towards TOTL (8000 series)   It's interesting to see that these TWS packs way more technology and innovation (according to Final) yet they are way way cheaper than A8000. I guess no one dare to price products higher than AirPods Pro 2.


I have just got the Final ZE3000, which is apparently low tech but good sound quality. At £68 (almost half UK prices) I could not resist.



Carpet said:


> I'm waiting for the Airpods Pro 2 ME (Money Edition). You know, the one where they add an extra 50% to the price just to reset the benchmark!
> 
> I'm also a little disappointed with Final, that something costing more than a BTR7, doesn't support LDAC or have more than 5hrs battery.



It is disappointing that they do not support LDAC. There is talk of support for LDAC and an App in English, but nothing has happened yet.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 25, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> I also use orchestral (not necessarily classical or baroque) music to A/B gear. IMHO, if transducers perform well with these difficult tracks, they would do well with anything.
> 
> Speaking of which, I had to dig out the Aria for an A/B recently. Happy to see that it is still an "average" IEM. But still, listening to Aria makes me sad   When I started and didn't know the lingo, I always felt that my initial setup (FH3, Aria, Blessing 2, FD5) lacking something that I can't quite put my fingers on, but I have a constant urge to upgrade. Taking them out for testing again, the memory comes back


You shall try remove the outer metal filter👍 at least it will help with harmonic distortion and make Aria as bright neutral, like Kato. But it will probably lose a value as everyday use benchmark, however it is reversible, Aria comes with 3 sets of replacement filters.


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> Ouch. The impressions sound bad, especially the battery drain. How do you measure these figures, btw?
> 
> Speaking of musical, AKM is back. I don't try to generalise the characteristics of DAC chip, but all 3 AKM-based devices in my collection renders the sound just a touch smoother in the top end without losing out details. I guess there is no more need for "musical" ESS now that AKM is back
> 
> ...


The power management and output connectors of M3are surely limited/problematic. So it is hardly can be universaly recommended. The sound significantly compensates, so it is not totally "no--no", IMO.

For the current measurements  I just used a simple USB power meter (starting from $10 or so). If you will be looking into one, check the minimal current specifications, since their main application is charging/discharging currents at several amperes. Mine is limited at 25 mA, well below the power consumption of the Apple dongle and few other small DACs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Ok, it is time for our obligatory weekly KZ/CCA pokemon reveal.
> 
> Presenting the CCA FLA.
> 
> ...


My brain is feeling something is wrong.

I didn’t recall seeing weekly obligatory KZ/CCA release since DQS.

Kz/CCA is on vacation now? I thought Chinese mew year was end of January


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 25, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> My brain is feeling something is wrong.
> 
> I didn’t recall seeing weekly obligatory KZ/CCA release since DQS.
> 
> Kz/CCA is on vacation now? I thought Chinese mew year was end of January



Haha perhaps KZ has a rep spying on the forums and realize consumers' feedback against their weekly releases.


But more likely is that China has a mega covid explosion now. Apparently, they have been embracing a Zero covid policy for years, but then suddenly opened up their borders and policies recently. A lot of their population is covid naïve or unvaccinated/vaccinated with possible lower efficacy vaccines, so now their covid cases are skyrocketing through the roof in many cities in China.

Even if the current omicron covid is somewhat milder than the previous strains, imagine a population of 1.4 billion in China. You just need 0.001% to fall ill or be admitted to hospital and the system collapses. So a lot of their cities have logistic or production difficulties, with many falling sick or the business just closes to tide the storm. Factories and downstream production facilities are hampered, so if even one factory in the production line along the chain is unable to open or fulfil orders, then the whole set-up grinds to a halt.

Case in point: A shop I bought some audio gear from in Aliexpress this week, their rep messaged me that they cannot commit to manufacturing the IEM until mid Jan 2023. At least they were nice enough to let me know so I could make alternative orders from elsewhere.

Perhaps not a good time to order gear from China for the next few weeks. Hope they recover soon!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 26, 2022)

The original Fan ends up almost complementary to the Fan 2, yep........it's that different. Truly a great addition to the line, I'm actually surprised just how much I personally liked the tone. I thought due to price and age that the Original Fan would leave something out, something to somehow make it incomplete? But no, this is the real deal, just as fulfilling of a tonal response as any Penon IEM, regardless of cost. They (Penon) have hit IEMs, both currently and is the history books!

https://penonaudio.com/penon-fan.html


----------



## gmdb (Dec 25, 2022)

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Here's my review of the Truthear Hexa. Read on to know if the hype levels the truth! The articles includes detailed impressions, graphs and comparisons with some of the popular sub-$100 IEMs as well as the 1DD+4BA Moondrop Blessing2, which a lot of people have been comparing the Hexa to. Enjoy!
> 
> *Truthear Hexa*​


Nice review! I particularly liked the analysis of the 5-7.5kHz region.  It explains to me why some people are saying they much prefer the Hexa to the Meaoes Eagle.  The Eagle is much more energetic in that area.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 25, 2022)

Just leaving random cable roll notes for Truthear ZERO

In case anyone missed:
Kato vs Aria (mod) vs Truthear Zero

*—KBEar Limpid Pro*
▶︎Great treble boost somehow narrowed mid, it works well to tame strange bass-mid fat IEMs such as GS Audio ST10

*—Linsoul LSC08*
▶︎ U-tuning cable, not a good match with ZERO

*—PW Audio Copper 28 V2*
▶︎Reference Tuning-cable, basically amping gains across all spectrum. Great match but it it add further sound pressure to already “high gain” IEM, the bass pressure could cause fatigue. PWA 28 V2 is generally applied to “numb” IEMs such as Tea.

*—XINHS Gold Silver Mix
▶︎*Very entertaining match with Zero. It boost upper mid all the way through 20khz, great sense of increase in upper register transparency while reducing bass quantity. Turning sound signature to bright-neutral tuning with flat bass. While treble is boosted, it doesn’t have offensive timbre, acoustics instruments silhouettes 👥  get a good emphasis, very vivid but pleasant.




I’d left a link since it’s hard to find from XINHS’s listing.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> My brain is feeling something is wrong.
> 
> I didn’t recall seeing weekly obligatory KZ/CCA release since DQS.
> 
> Kz/CCA is on vacation now? I thought Chinese mew year was end of January


Not sure, but recently

*CCA FLA* : a cheapo 1 DD with somewhat pretty design for $13 with something that kz refers "U" tuning. but many refute that statement







---
*KZ ZNA* : a $15, 1 12mm DD with old 1 30095 BA with apparently ZS6 tuning with 6k dip. Vortex have reviewed them






---
*KZ DQS *: Their "legendary" DD driver previously in CXS now in cheaper shell sold at $15. apparently they are trying to fix the treble harshness. A funny thing, modders have much better result with the legendary driver than KZ did during CXS release. Hopefully DQS change this but graphwise, don't hold your breath.






---
*KZ SA08 Pro *: a 8 BA perside TWS with budget QC3040 Chip with APT-X support. not much news yet, but this is actually interesting to me since KZ have experiment with tucked in bass via DSP in their VXS. Not sure whether same tuning style will be present here.



*

*

---

---

* KZ AZ15 *: New bluetooth adaptor with new Qualcomm budget bluetooth chip, QC3046. support APT-X, have standard mode, low latency mode, and "full power" mode for more harder to drive iems. battery life cut shorter from 8 hours in AZ09Pro to 6 hours in AZ15, but AZ09Pro seems to have pretty good reception, hopefully this will be worthy successor.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Not sure, but recently
> 
> *CCA FLA* : a cheapo 1 DD with somewhat pretty design for $13 with something that kz refers "U" tuning. but many refute that statement
> 
> ...


Wow thanks! 
I saw that SA08 Pro but didn’t know that’s really 8BA TWS, man KZ is doing their part. Ahh…golden IEM again😣 that’s a TWS it meant to be used outside…


----------



## Ace Bee (Dec 25, 2022)

Being it the Discovery Thread, figured I should share my latest discovery here:

It is from our beloved *Final Audio*. I hope some of you are aware of the *Make series*, where you can replace filters and masking tapes to tune the overall sound of *Make1 (Multi BA), Make2 (DD+BA), and Make3 (Single DD)* iems. To quote:


> A system that allows you to customize your own sound by simply switching sound filters facilitates 77 variations with MAKE1 and 847 variations with MAKE2&3. Discover your own sound within these variations to newly reveal the impressive power of your favorite tracks for a completely new listening experience. Once you experience it, you will never want to return!


Here is a link to the page where you can learn more about them in detail: https://snext-final.com/en/products/makeseries/

Now, on the Final Audio page of Instagram, I came across *Make4. *However, the link to their website is different. it is not snext final, rather https://final-inc.com/products/make4-jp . The site is in Japanese, so I took help of Google translate and found this:

MAKE4 Starter Kit​A DIY earphone series that allows you to find your own sound.​A model equipped with a "MAKE dial" that can adjust the sound without disassembling the earphone body and a​newly developed driver "f-Core for MAKE".​The newly developed ultra-low distortion driver unit "f-Core for MAKE" realizes a thick sound with a clear and realistic sound down to the smallest detail. In addition, with the new "MAKE Dial" mechanism, you can enjoy tuning to your liking without disassembling the earphones, such as sound that emphasizes bass / treble, or sounds that emphasize vocals. In addition, since tuning is also possible with the screw-type sound pipe that can be easily removed, not only those who have the previous series, but also those who have the MAKE series for the first time can enjoy the change in sound. It is a specification. More than 9,317 different sounds can be created by exchanging the MAKE dial, three sound pipes, and the vent filter at the bottom of the housing.




_(2 Pin! 2 Pin Final Audio! That's a news!)_​Features​Equipped with newly designed dynamic DU "f-Core for MAKE"​This is a model with one dynamic driver.
The MAKE series is a series that allows you to tune the sound quality by changing the filter, but in order to make earphones that allow you to hear and feel the subtle changes in sound quality due to tuning, a driver unit with extremely high-precision sound pressure frequency characteristics is required. .
To that end, based on the previous "f-Core" series, we developed a newly designed "f-Core for MAKE" to achieve ultra-low distortion.
A special resin that combines lightness and hardness is used for the diaphragm. The edges around the diaphragm are made of a special, extremely flexible silicon that provides smooth, distortion-free diaphragm amplitude. In addition, this special silicon edge and diaphragm are directly thermo-compressed without the use of adhesive, contributing to improved assembly accuracy, significant weight reduction, and reduced distortion.

As a result, MAKE4 makes it possible to clearly hear the details of each sound that were difficult to hear because they were buried in other sounds. It has evolved into a model that can




Equipped with a new mechanism "MAKE dial"​Tuning is possible by turning the "MAKE dial" on the back without disassembling the earphone body or replacing the filter. When you turn the MAKE dial, the sponge located behind the driver inside the housing is gradually compressed, and the sound quality changes as the density changes. Turning clockwise shifts the range toward lower frequencies, and turning counterclockwise shifts toward the higher frequencies.












Easy-to-remove screw-type sound conduit​The sound pipe part is a screw type specification that can be easily removed. D filters (10 types with different densities) are used inside and outside the sound pipe, and E filters (6 types with different densities) are used inside the sound pipe, allowing you to enjoy tuning.












_(Google translate shows both words as Density...no clear idea)_
_Over 9317 sound quality selections_​In addition to the three sound pipes, you can enjoy tuning by exchanging the F filters (10 types with different densities) in the vent at the bottom of the housing.
There are 9317 possible sound quality selections for filters alone, and when combined with the tuning of the MAKE dial, it has the largest number of combinations among conventional MAKEs. In addition, since there is no need to disassemble the housing, even those who are new to the MAKE series can easily enjoy the changes in sound.
















2-Pin OFC black cable​Adopts 2-Pin connector and supports re-cable. It is safe even when the wire is disconnected. Uses a soft and flexible covering material. It bends flexibly even when using the ear hook, realizing a good fit.
<Spec>
Input: 3.5mm, 3-pole Output: 2-Pin, straight type




Original eartips with different colors on the left and right axis​Two types of silicone materials with different hardness are used for the sound conduit part and the part that touches the ear. For the sound conduit, the silicon, which is harder than the part that touches the ear, is grooved to achieve both strength and flexibility. Soft silicone is used for the part that touches the ear, realizing a comfortable fit and high sound insulation. By making one shaft color gray and the other red, you can easily distinguish between the left and right earbuds even in dimly lit places by flipping over the earbuds and checking the color of the earbuds. In addition, the adjacent sizes have different axis colors (the gray axis alternates between dark gray and light gray, and the red axis alternates between red and pink), making it easy to distinguish sizes. 5 sizes of SS/S/M/L/LL are included. You can choose according to your preference.





MMCX ASSIST for easy cable attachment/detachment​MAKE4 is a re-cable compatible product that uses a 2-Pin connector, but MMCX ASSIST can be used to facilitate cable attachment/detachment. It is difficult to attach and detach the cable with a 2-Pin connector that fits tightly without gaps, but there is a slit in the connector on the earphone side so that the MMCX ASSIST can be inserted between the connector and the cable. As a result, the MMCX ASSIST enters between the cable and the connector, and a gap is created by sandwiching it, making it easier to attach and detach the cable.
*There is a risk of damage to the connector or damage to the connector if it is pinched with MMCX ASSIST. Please stop using it so that there is a gap between the connector and the cable.











aging​Aging is a phenomenon in which the sound changes as a result of continued use for a certain period of time. Inside the earphone, there is a driver unit that can be called a small speaker, and an extremely thin film diaphragm is affixed with a coil and adhesive. When an audio signal flows through the coil, the coil moves, and the diaphragm moves in micron units to produce sound. At that time, we cannot be sure, but we think that the adhesive part may affect the minute movement of the diaphragm. By using it for a certain period of time, the diaphragm becomes easier to move, and it seems that the sound quality is closer to the original design intent. Since this product has a small diameter, it takes a long time before the aging change becomes difficult to understand. If you continue to use it normally for about 150 to 200 hours, you should feel that the delicacy has increased. Aging with the music and volume that you normally listen to gives better results than aging with loud volume or noise. It's not an accurate metaphor, but if you force yourself to break in your shoes, you're bound to get wrinkles that are different than walking normally. It would be better if you think that it is more natural to get used to the environment where you will be using the diaphragm, rather than forcing it to move in the same way. Aging also has a psychoacoustic aspect. Impressions of listening to new earphones immediately after purchasing are not necessarily absolute. Actually, I'm making a relative comparison with the earphones I use on a daily basis. If you buy new earphones and keep using them for a certain period of time, those earphones will become your baseline. It is easier to select a product that you will not get tired of in the long run if you continue to use it until it reaches that standard and then evaluate the sound quality.

spec​
model numberFI-MAKE04housingstainless steel / mirror finishdriverdynamic typecableBlack cable / 2-Pin connectorsensitivity98dBimpedance16hquality18gcord length1.2m
A photo of the filters:





An IEM with infinite...no wait, *9317 types of possible different tunings*. Now that IS a marvelous invention to behold! I bet it can satisfy each individual preferences of us to some extents. One IEM to satisfy them all! The price seems relatively cheap for the starter kit too, *15800 JPY*. I would have bought it, but after purchasing *Custom Art Go One, 634EARS 9iNE, and Intime Sho DD mmcx, *I have no cash left sadly. Might go for it in the future though, seems highly, HIGHLY interesting.

_(Weird thing is, these do not come up in google search. Not a single trace. Even the website does not show, only the snext-final website show in google search. Don't know if it is a geographical limitation or something else.)_


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ace Bee said:


> Being it the Discovery Thread, figured I should share my latest discovery here:
> 
> It is from our beloved *Final Audio*. I hope some of you are aware of the *Make series*, where you can replace filters and masking tapes to tune the overall sound of *Make1 (Multi BA), Make2 (DD+BA), and Make3 (Single DD)* iems. To quote:
> 
> ...


These things are not sold outside Japan, afaik. I wish they do. Imagine getting the decent drivers in final A series and retuning that yourself to make something not insane like A4000.


----------



## WAON303

Ace Bee said:


> Being it the Discovery Thread, figured I should share my latest discovery here:
> 
> It is from our beloved *Final Audio*. I hope some of you are aware of the *Make series*, where you can replace filters and masking tapes to tune the overall sound of *Make1 (Multi BA), Make2 (DD+BA), and Make3 (Single DD)* iems. To quote:
> 
> ...


9317 tunings sounds like a bootleg IEM advertised at ali lol.

Google search barely comes up with any info, is this Final's secret IEM?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

Moondrop fanboy’s obligatory info share:

*1: Merry Christmas from Moondrop 3D Waifu Girl wearing Void possible Gawr Gura homage cosplay 
👉KZ this is how you approach younger generations*




*2: Mysterious FR GRAPH says moondrop @12/23/2022 : Jiu??? M8???*






REF: Salnotes Zero vs CHU




Hmmm…🤔 I’d say Jiu.


*3: Moondrop BRAND mechanical keyboard, probably has DAC combined*




Promo Video with pretty cute Moondrop 3D waifu actress for that the keyboard+dac.
https://twitter.com/MoondropLab/status/1605734386175213568?s=20&t=KBZRWVaz5qfOcl6Dg6wM-g


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Moondrop fanboy’s obligatory info share:
> 
> *1: Merry Christmas from Moondrop 3D Waifu Girl wearing Void possible Gawr Gura homage cosplay*
> 
> ...



Is it the same keyboard,



Its a well done Mechanical Keyboard with MoonRiver DAC/AMP inside.

And yeah, its seems its a Gawr Gura homage.
Hopefully she'll recover soon.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 25, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Is it the same keyboard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info!!!

Time to utilize my corporate budget for this keyboard as work PC peripheral upgrades🤔

My compay disabled USB dock, except for keyboard/mouse. The regular USB DAC won’t be allowed for the security purpose. This keyboard is a good loophole🤫


----------



## Jmop

I hope more can be done about the bass response of these DDs, they’re just dipping too much into the mids, even if it’s a gentle slope it still encroaches too much on 1k.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ace Bee said:


> Being it the Discovery Thread, figured I should share my latest discovery here:
> 
> It is from our beloved *Final Audio*. I hope some of you are aware of the *Make series*, where you can replace filters and masking tapes to tune the overall sound of *Make1 (Multi BA), Make2 (DD+BA), and Make3 (Single DD)* iems. To quote:
> 
> ...



Wow. Talk about fiddly fun for the obsessive compulsive type. I’d buy into a system like that.


----------



## Ace Bee

WAON303 said:


> 9317 tunings sounds like a bootleg IEM advertised at ali lol.
> 
> Google search barely comes up with any info, is this Final's secret IEM?


Same question...no idea why it does not even come up in google search! Even the website also does not!



Surf Monkey said:


> Wow. Talk about fiddly fun for the obsessive compulsive type. I’d buy into a system like that.


Why not take one for the team and order one? We'd love to know your impression! The price is not exactly bank-breaking - 15800 JPY or $120...quite affordable! I would have had I not exhausted my disposable funds for those three other iems I mentioned.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

Ace Bee said:


> Being it the Discovery Thread, figured I should share my latest discovery here:
> 
> It is from our beloved *Final Audio*. I hope some of you are aware of the *Make series*, where you can replace filters and masking tapes to tune the overall sound of *Make1 (Multi BA), Make2 (DD+BA), and Make3 (Single DD)* iems. To quote:
> 
> ...


Great discovery!

*—Amazon Japan,*
 I see people searching with that “final make 4” but I only saw E4000 going around 17K JPY.




I will try to look for it to see if Make4 becomes available on Amazon JP next week then.

*—several japanese web source, *
very few hits. Final’s official youtube had product intro PV though


*—commercial page*
Also, a famous AV-watch mostly for Audio-Visual gadgets hobby site covering that Make 4.  No significant new info from this page though.

There are couple of other commercial sites but the info there is about the same.

*—Audiophile community thread*
I actually looked up “5ch” Final-audio’s
Thread, only had 1 hit on comment someone wondering the price around 8/9/2022, but since then, a silence🤔 It probably got ignored by Japanese local audiophiles. That silence could mean the driver’s spec isn’t that surprising. Maybe.

*—Twitter mining*
few hits: OOTB






—package comes with 5 additional cases





*—Sourcing Japan-Only items tip*

For head-fier interested in buying JDM(Japan Domestic Market) stuff, you can also look for Rakuten, JP version of Aliexpress. Not a random small company, in fact they were actually the sponsor of FC Barcelona.




https://www.rakuten.co.jp/

They have english webs-interface and many shops do ship internationally. Sometimes, JDM could be sourced a lot cheaper than ones on Amazon JP.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 25, 2022)

I just did this. My wife got me a Linsoul gift card as well as my daughters for Christmas (Santa delivered on what I asked for!!), so I finally pulled the trigger on the Tansio Mirai Sands (which has been recc'd to me by no less than 3 head-fi'ers including @Dsnuts and @Ace Bee, based on my sound preference I've made known quite often) and I also grabbed the Fearless Shangri-La on sale, as my first Fearless Audio, due to the constant reviews saying it has a wide and 3D stage and it's an excellent IEM for metal and hard rock. I waffled between these two or going with a $600 single IEM, but at the end of the day, I felt that would make me a hypocrite due to my comments about diminished returns in that price bracket. I left the Dunu Zen in the cart, as well as the Wu Hey Day. The Dunu was about $100 more than I had in gift card money collected, so though I've always wanted to try the Zen (the Pro is still about $800+, so not in my budget desired spend), but I just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger and leave the other two on the table. The Wu Hey day also spent time in my wheelhouse, but I listened to my Wu Zetian originals and figured if the legend grows with time, I can always pick it up during the summer or sometime in the future? So I settled on these two and made honest peace with the decision. Now for the wait. Interestingly enough, I was preparing for a possible endgame dive for this holidays, but the AKG N5005 came available at the $200 price point, so that changed things some, and allowed me to go with the recc's and see how well my fellow head-fi'ers know me? I was also looking into a new DAP or amp, but i'm too satisfied with my DX170 and the Mont Blanc at the moment, so I passed on that too.

Now the wait...


----------



## laleeee

Anybody tried this iem ?
https://penonaudio.com/reecho-sg-03s.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Oh you finally are getting the Sands. Nice. Well what are they like. They are like a hugely refined NX7 without the stage limitations. They are a bit complicated as far as getting the best out of them as they do require the right source and the stock cable makes them a bit brighter than they have to be. But I think you got all the right stuff to get them right. Should be very interesting to see how you like them.  I think your DX170 should be perfect for it. My Sands matches well with Ibasso daps.  Looking forward to see how you like em. You want that full treble you're gonna get full treble.

Recent S12 Pros have a similar tuning but the Sands take that signature to a different level. Merry Chirstmas to everyone in the discovery thread!!!






  Hope everyone have a safe holiday and I am personally looking forward to even a greater new year for our hobby!!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ace Bee said:


> Same question...no idea why it does not even come up in google search! Even the website also does not!
> 
> 
> Why not take one for the team and order one? We'd love to know your impression! The price is not exactly bank-breaking - 15800 JPY or $120...quite affordable! I would have had I not exhausted my disposable funds for those three other iems I mentioned.



I’m intrigued enough that I might actually do it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> Oh you finally are getting the Sands. Nice. Well what are they like. They are like a hugely refined NX7 without the stage limitations. They are a bit complicated as far as getting the best out of them as they do require the right source and the stock cable makes them a bit brighter than they have to be. But I think you got all the right stuff to get them right. Should be very interesting to see how you like them.  I think your DX170 should be perfect for it. My Sands matches well with Ibasso daps.  Looking forward to see how you like em. You want that full treble you're gonna get full treble.
> 
> Recent S12 Pros have a similar tuning but the Sands take that signature to a different level. Merry Chirstmas to everyone in the discovery thread!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Appreciate the info on them. If they are like the NX7 but better stage and refined sound, then I'll be in aural Heaven. I'll let you know what my ears think. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I tried to find a Sands in the classified used, but nobody ever unloads theirs, so I finally had to just buy in new.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 26, 2022)

*YUMI II





*


----------



## Ianus

Audiosense is back with great discounts (from 44% to 62% off) on AE - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/3115056.html


----------



## Barndoor

Ianus said:


> Audiosense is back with great discounts (from 44% to 62% off) on AE - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/3115056.html


Customer service on their store is excellent. They replied to me almost instantly when I told them about my faulty AQ4 and are sending a replacement.


----------



## DynamicEars

r31ya said:


> Not sure, but recently
> 
> *CCA FLA* : a cheapo 1 DD with somewhat pretty design for $13 with something that kz refers "U" tuning. but many refute that statement
> 
> ...



A little correction perhaps, the KZ SA08 pro maybe is 4BA per side not 8 BA per side, remember KZ always use total number of BAs combined from L and R unit.

My VX10 have "10 drivers" wording on L unit faceplate, and also R unit faceplate. So misleading marketing term but yeah..
As for tuck in bass, the VX10 have semi tuck in but have nice bass shelf, for a KZ. And they are using first gen XUN for the bass. Still using them sometimes (modded)


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> My brain is feeling something is wrong.
> 
> I didn’t recall seeing weekly obligatory KZ/CCA release since DQS.
> 
> Kz/CCA is on vacation now? I thought Chinese mew year was end of January



Haha indeed, it seems KZ has been quite quiet the past 2 weeks. Well, have no fear. It is another week, and here comes another collab.

QKZ x HBB Khan

2DD

$39.99 USD






https://www.linsoul.com/products/preview-qkz-x-hbb-khan

Definitely cheaper than the Noble Audio Kublai Khan, but 2 DD is quite an interesting concept.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

Confirmed with Moondrop that “mysterious fr” on twitter by Moondrop was not “M8” the secret S8 successor project. (Halted since 2021, after local headphone show’s demo session)




So it should be Jiu then.






Hmm they’ve got very cute PR girl! Pretty sure Moondrop has younger generation employees, probably mostly 20-30. When speculating the visual & graphical presentation sense, KZ’s is that of 40-60s











P.S.
Also the moment you realize Moondrop’s employee had same Anime series’
statue collections with you😅 It’s a small world.

My gallery showcase












Moondrop’s personal gallery showcase👀


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Haha indeed, it seems KZ has been quite quiet the past 2 weeks. Well, have no fear. It is another week, and here comes another collab.
> 
> QKZ x HBB Khan
> 
> ...


Yes! That’s how it should be👍 but no QKZ  it’s merely a poor IEM ODM.

I’ve tried their offerings from top to bottom. Concluded QKZ offering not even worth a junk or spare parts.

Or maybe QKZ had their product completely upgraded from junk level, which is a risky investment you want to take.

Personally, after throw my hard earned money to QKZ junks, the best they’ve got is the single DD phrased as hifi VK series, which performs around 90% of EDX. 

Their 2DD, 3DD were very pathetic, very good unit that scored dead bottom on my book, 10/100 and below.

I don’t know why HBB even cares to deal with junk shop, maybe thing have changes, QKZ now could catch up with their copy target’s KZ’s line ups. At least you could take precautions for QKZ before throwing your fund tor them


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> Confirmed “mysterious fr” on twitter by Moondrop was not “M8” the secret S8 successor project. (Halted since 2021, after local headphone show’s demo session)
> 
> 
> So it should be Jiu then.
> ...


Ooh yes, the girl modeling is very cute with unique features. Sorry, what hobby was this again? Lol


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 26, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Ooh yes, the girl modeling is very cute with unique features. Sorry, what hobby was this again? Lol


it's GenZ audio future 2023 new version with cute girl in highschool costume (bikini for special edition) high quality earphones 3d craft custom model high quality resin kind of hobby
Edit: i think i forgot immersive soundstage and legendary new driver, gaming aswell


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

Jmop said:


> Ooh yes, the girl modeling is very cute with unique features. Sorry, what hobby was this again? Lol


Statue collections✌️ofcourse a geek hobby. You collect a piece of tangible monuments from your favorite series. As if you put the showcase of favorite artists album art covers.
I have couple of other collections hobbies, anime/manga, games, guns👉, Roomba, air purifiers, and home interiors, IEM is one of them, but it cost the most!


----------



## Jmop

Pretty much the only thing I “collect” is music. Full albums, specifically of lossless files, don’t need anything physical besides the random portable audio gear of course. I’ll study albums to death before I buy em too, and hopefully they end up getting regular rotation.


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> it's GenZ audio future 2023 new version with cute girl in highschool costume (bikini for special edition) high quality earphones 3d craft custom model high quality resin kind of hobby
> Edit: i think i forgot immersive soundstage and legendary new driver, gaming aswell


I don't think the special edition ones even have a bikini!

At least when probing partners (with dialogue), about the appropriateness of investment in a new expensive IEM. If the response is "Go stick it in your ear!", we are allowed to go ahead. Be careful using that phrase in response to requests for jewelry though. It can go terribly wrong on several levels. Despite having no drivers at all, earrings apparently can cost more than TOTL IEMs!


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> Haha indeed, it seems KZ has been quite quiet the past 2 weeks. Well, have no fear. It is another week, and here comes another collab.
> 
> QKZ x HBB Khan
> 
> ...


HBB going bananas with these collabs.

I heard Gizaudio is having his own collab too.

Speaking of collabs, anyone know what happened to the Maka?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WAON303 said:


> HBB going bananas with these collabs.
> 
> I heard Gizaudio is having his own collab too.
> 
> Speaking of collabs, anyone know what happened to the Maka?


Maka. Is going to drop Jan 1 Linsoul if you do the  reservation you save $4


----------



## Surf Monkey

WAON303 said:


> HBB going bananas with these collabs.
> 
> I heard Gizaudio is having his own collab too.
> 
> Speaking of collabs, anyone know what happened to the Maka?



It’s strange how much influence these YouTubers are exerting. I wonder how much play these collaboration releases get in the Chinese domestic market? Or are they mainly positioned for Western nation consumption?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> I don't think the special edition ones even have a bikini!
> 
> At least when probing partners (with dialogue), about the appropriateness of investment in a new expensive IEM. If the response is "Go stick it in your ear!", we are allowed to go ahead. Be careful using that phrase in response to requests for jewelry though. It can go terribly wrong on several levels. Despite having no drivers at all, earrings apparently can cost more than TOTL IEMs!


Yes…jewelry and high-brands….
I wish I had no obligation for xmas gift that I promised before…I could’ve purchased one of those high-ballers displayed on headlines on headfi landing page…sigh 

Had to be careful committing a promise.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> It’s strange how much influence these YouTubers are exerting. I wonder how much play these collaboration releases get in the Chinese domestic market? Or are they mainly positioned for Western nation consumption?


As far as I’m aware, Youtube is banned from China unless you use vpn, so it is a good objective evidence that those collaborations are mainly targeting global market


----------



## lgcubana

Surf Monkey said:


> It’s strange how much influence these YouTubers are exerting. I wonder how much play these collaboration releases get in the Chinese domestic market? Or are they mainly positioned for Western nation consumption?


I see the phenomenon, as purely a marketing tool, from the manufacturer’s side; they take an existing IEM that still has sizzle, reach out to a reviewer (to see if they can workout a licensing agreement) and give the resistors/capacitors a little tweak and voila, new “colab”.

Thats zero R&D (for the hardware) + minimal re-tuning = $$$


----------



## lmfboy01

lgcubana said:


> I see the phenomenon, as purely a marketing tool, from the manufacturer’s side; they take an existing IEM that still has sizzle, reach out to a reviewer (to see if they can workout a licensing agreement) and give the resistors/capacitors a little tweak and voila, new “colab”.
> 
> Thats zero R&D (for the hardware) + minimal re-tuning = $$$


Its probably called good business in the deep dark realm where the mirror portal takes random people as well.


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> As far as I’m aware, Youtube is banned from China unless you use vpn, so it is a good objective evidence that those collaborations are mainly targeting global market



Right! I had forgotten that it isn’t just censored there but entirely blocked.


----------



## Redcarmoose

TANGZU Wan'er S.G


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> HBB going bananas with these collabs.
> 
> I heard Gizaudio is having his own collab too.
> 
> Speaking of collabs, anyone know what happened to the Maka?


He made some comments in his Cadenza review that it trumped Maka release. 

(please note I'm using that term in the card playing sense, not referring to grandiose dishonest idiots)


----------



## lmfboy01

Would be cool if someone would log headphones releases, insight there to learn i believe


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Haha indeed, it seems KZ has been quite quiet the past 2 weeks. Well, have no fear. It is another week, and here comes another collab.
> 
> QKZ x HBB Khan
> 
> ...


its a budget TruthEar Zero. 
IEM that he really like, i guess he want to make his own version of bassy 2DD with tucked in bass.
but at $40 is really close to the $50 OG TruthEar Zero, i wonder how the two will compare.


----------



## Carpet (Dec 26, 2022)

lmfboy01 said:


> Would be cool if someone would log headphones releases, insight there to learn i believe


Great in theory. We could read quarterly reports with reviews only of significant releases. Unfortunately that would also rely on people, waiting till three months after release. before buying new toys. I suspect a diminished readership from hype trains.


----------



## morndewey

Jmop said:


> Pretty much the only thing I “collect” is music. Full albums, specifically of lossless files, don’t need anything physical besides the random portable audio gear of course. I’ll study albums to death before I buy em too, and hopefully they end up getting regular rotation.


Me too, as far as collecting lossless audio files, though not entirely non-physical, in my case, due to external hard drives used to store them. 
Do you do the same or cloud-based?
I do the redundancy thing too, so two drives for all digital files.


----------



## Carpet

morndewey said:


> Me too, as far as collecting lossless audio files, though not entirely non-physical, in my case, due to external hard drives used to store them.
> Do you do the same or cloud-based?
> I do the redundancy thing too, so two drives for all digital files.


Er, does multiple micro-SD cards count? I have a rather extensive CD collection and just fill gaps with Tidal.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 26, 2022)

r31ya said:


> its a budget TruthEar Zero.
> IEM that he really like, i guess he want to make his own version of bassy 2DD with tucked in bass.
> but at $40 is really close to the $50 OG TruthEar Zero, i wonder how the two will compare.


Aren't these things getting a bit long in the tooth? Budget kind budget king budget king, bla bla bla. Just another rehash of $20 something that "punch above the price bracket". For god's sake anything sounds good punch above the price bracket. I guess these releases tailor particularly for the audience that want to spend as least as possible whilst enjoying the smug that "I'm so smart, my cheap stuffs (blessed by my influencer) sound as good as your expensive. You stupid. I'm smart". Different label, same kind as the "Apple dongle is all you need" folks. Just worshipping different gods influencer.

Jeez, this is irritating.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't these things getting a bit long in the tooth? Budget kind budget king budget king, bla bla bla. Just another rehash of $20 something that "punch above the price bracket". For god's sake anything sounds good punch above the price bracket. I guess these releases tailor particularly for the audience that want to spend as least as possible whilst enjoying the smug that "I'm so smart, my cheap stuffs (blessed by my influencer) sound as good as your expensive. You stupid. I'm smart". Different label, same kind as the "Apple dongle is all you need" folks. Just worshipping different gods influencer.
> 
> Jeez, this is irritating.


I'm over the cheapo stuff. Maybe for those on a tight budget, but I'm not. I just spent over $500 for two IEM's, which I'm hoping are hits, so I can go a year or so without a purchase, like I did last year. I add up all these budget purchases I've made that are just meh or serviceable, and it would buy a $300-400 IEM or two with much better technicalities and QC. Now I must say though, the Tenore are value wonders for $35.00, but when I play my N5005, the difference is sound is very noticeable. I agree with you on the search for the budget King that doesn't exist.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't these things getting a bit long in the tooth? Budget kind budget king budget king, bla bla bla. Just another rehash of $20 something that "punch above the price bracket". For god's sake anything sounds good punch above the price bracket. I guess these releases tailor particularly for the audience that want to spend as least as possible whilst enjoying the smug that "I'm so smart, my cheap stuffs (blessed by my influencer) sound as good as your expensive. You stupid. I'm smart". Different label, same kind as the "Apple dongle is all you need" folks. Just worshipping different gods influencer.
> 
> Jeez, this is irritating.


Okay try this instead...

The new WaZoo Sunshine Dolphin Ecco uses a genuine biodegradable dolphin skin diapragm to provide uninspiring sound. The connectors are 0.793mm 2 pin and there is no truth to the rumor that our supervisor screwed up the CAD files to scale for promo graphics on the web site (moron). Standard 2 pin connectors will usually stay in, but for God's sake don't try and ram our cables into the socket on any decent IEM. Bass is tastefully done (whatever the hell that means) and other frequencies are intermittently audible (don't wiggle the cable, okay!). Too fit with latest  or dio file requirements the cable has a 4.4mm SE plug. Included eartips are real quality (hopefully that reads better than low). All in all you could (theoretically) do a lot worse for $20. We look forward to your orders!


----------



## Jmop

morndewey said:


> Me too, as far as collecting lossless audio files, though not entirely non-physical, in my case, due to external hard drives used to store them.
> Do you do the same or cloud-based?
> I do the redundancy thing too, so two drives for all digital files.


I don’t trust cloud lol but I do intend to have it all backed up on multiple devices eventually, and I have a handwritten list of most of it just in case if anything does happen I won’t forget. I got a fair amount of CDs but I don’t say collect regarding them since the point was just to rip it in lossless.


----------



## gooberbm

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I'm over the cheapo stuff. Maybe for those on a tight budget, but I'm not. I just spent over $500 for two IEM's, which I'm hoping are hits, so I can go a year or so without a purchase, like I did last year. I add up all these budget purchases I've made that are just meh or serviceable, and it would buy a $300-400 IEM or two with much better technicalities and QC. Now I must say though, the Tenore are value wonders for $35.00, but when I play my N5005, the difference is sound is very noticeable. I agree with you on the search for the budget King that doesn't exist.


There isn't a right or wrong way to be in the hobby though. I appreciate your point that these budget releases are like "death by a million paper cuts" in terms of saving money for a more expensive, better set. But I have a use case of wearing my IEMs out on the street both walking and taking public transit. I'm not wearing my Sony XBA-N3s because I don't want to be out in public with $300 sets on my ears, and I'm going to lose some amount of their quality due to listening conditions. Being able to wear a $20 or $35 set, or even a Fiio JD7. Being able to have good budget gear for uses cases that wearing $500 sets isn't the best idea is valuable.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

r31ya said:


> its a budget TruthEar Zero.
> IEM that he really like, i guess he want to make his own version of bassy 2DD with tucked in bass.
> but at $40 is really close to the $50 OG TruthEar Zero, i wonder how the two will compare.


Need a brave challenger testing QKZ’s driver spec. From my past experience buying QKZ’s top model to lowest model around 7 models, I made conclusions that QKZ is a junkyard. But maybe they sourced a new ODM, otherwise I bet if I was HBB, with extremely low-garbage class driver equipped IEM with his name on it, it will be disastrous for his brand value.

Speaking of ZERO, after having it tuned to my preferences, I noticed the U-shape sounds familiar. Yesy retuned ZERO is my beloved Moondrop Variations is offering.





Crin basically copied Variations, then he noticed 10mm LCP + 7.8mm LCP’s 2DD composition had too high sound pressure. Unlike Variations uses Softears-MID BAx2, and Sonion ESTx2, the 2DD’s pressure could cause am exhaustion after listening for a while. So he lowered left end of the sub-bass.

Also I come to realize ZERO’s LCP has a certain distortions around 20hz region, of which I believe is another reason Crin noticed and dipped the gain level to ease that part as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

gooberbm said:


> There isn't a right or wrong way to be in the hobby though. I appreciate your point that these budget releases are like "death by a million paper cuts" in terms of saving money for a more expensive, better set. But I have a use case of wearing my IEMs out on the street both walking and taking public transit. I'm not wearing my Sony XBA-N3s because I don't want to be out in public with $300 sets on my ears, and I'm going to lose some amount of their quality due to listening conditions. Being able to wear a $20 or $35 set, or even a Fiio JD7. Being able to have good budget gear for uses cases that wearing $500 sets isn't the best idea is valuable.


Well I enjoy $19 Wan’er S.G and $2900 Anole VX with same level of enjoyment, price and enjoyment doesn’t necessarily need to be bonded IMO.

Except QKZ😨


----------



## morndewey

Carpet said:


> Er, does multiple micro-SD cards count? I have a rather extensive CD collection and just fill gaps with Tidal.


Certainly counts, and ideally sized. Love keeping it compact, although for me, 1tb is too small.



Jmop said:


> I don’t trust cloud lol but I do intend to have it all backed up on multiple devices eventually, and I have a handwritten list of most of it just in case if anything does happen I won’t forget. I got a fair amount of CDs but I don’t say collect regarding them since the point was just to rip it in lossless.


The only reason I buy CDs also, rip to digital. Still a fair portion of obscure jazz music out there only reissued in CD format.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Need a brave challenger testing QKZ’s driver spec. From my past experience buying QKZ’s top model to lowest model around 7 models, I made conclusions that QKZ is a junkyard. But maybe they sourced a new ODM, otherwise I bet if I was HBB, with extremely low-garbage class driver equipped IEM with his name on it, it will be disastrous for his brand value.


Older qkz is unit variation galore. 
I remember crin have to buy multiple vk4 to get one that he like. 

But so far, the hbb units seems to be pretty decent. Not much crazy defect story at least. 

And yeah, price and fun is not nessesarily bounded together. 
Not everyone have $100+ budget for iems. And even for some who does, having a decent sub$50 beater iem for commuting or the like is still a good thing. 

For hbb? Well its his hobby and income. Sub$50 is lucrative market that sells very well and again, the basshead in him is fond of that truthear subwoofer setup. Not a surprise for him to try to create his own take on it. 
I doubt he'll say "its better than $100+ iems", but understandable for some who are midfi customer, it might not be enough. On that end, you could go hunt for midfi or hifi. The entry market wont go anywhere.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gooberbm said:


> There isn't a right or wrong way to be in the hobby though. I appreciate your point that these budget releases are like "death by a million paper cuts" in terms of saving money for a more expensive, better set. But I have a use case of wearing my IEMs out on the street both walking and taking public transit. I'm not wearing my Sony XBA-N3s because I don't want to be out in public with $300 sets on my ears, and I'm going to lose some amount of their quality due to listening conditions. Being able to wear a $20 or $35 set, or even a Fiio JD7. Being able to have good budget gear for uses cases that wearing $500 sets isn't the best idea is valuable.


Oh I get ya. I'm not talking about carrying your $500 set as your beater pair, but eventually having 10-15 beater pairs gets to be laughable from a financial standpoint. For example, I'm not taking my N5005 or even my IE800's out for a bike ride or bus ride. That's why I got the Tenore. They are my daily beater now. But I'm also going to make sure I invest in a better pair, so I don't have daily beaters for every day of the week and home use too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> TANGZU Wan'er S.G


That one!! Is a gem. 

I may add Oriolus badge to it and name it 

Oriolus steerei and sell it for $200👍 
Pretty sure many people would buy it jusy for the tuning.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 31, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Older qkz is unit variation galore.
> I remember crin have to buy multiple vk4 to get one that he like.
> 
> But so far, the hbb units seems to be pretty decent. Not much crazy defect story at least.
> ...


Yea but all 9 units of QKZ (VK1 / VK3 / VK4 / KD4 / KD7 / CK3 / CK7 / CK9) had unit Variations? That’s a failure in terms of manufacturer


o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't these things getting a bit long in the tooth? Budget kind budget king budget king, bla bla bla. Just another rehash of $20 something that "punch above the price bracket". For god's sake anything sounds good punch above the price bracket. I guess these releases tailor particularly for the audience that want to spend as least as possible whilst enjoying the smug that "I'm so smart, my cheap stuffs (blessed by my influencer) sound as good as your expensive. You stupid. I'm smart". Different label, same kind as the "Apple dongle is all you need" folks. Just worshipping different gods influencer.
> 
> Jeez, this is irritating.


Yup. Sooner or later, IEM shop would realize they’d lost their brand value by selling their “Soul” to “ X  Collaborators “

Hope Thieaudio / UM / Softears / qdc keeps their pride.  DUNU, lost the virginity.

I’m noting this from audio enthusiasts pure hope.

*Enough is enough. *

*We are not chasing those collaborators ass.*

@MOONDROP
@SeeAudio
@DUNU-Topsound
@Tangzu
@KZ
@QKZ
@Yanyin
@FiiO
@XINHS
@Tripowin
@kbear
@tri
@WendyLi
@Truthear
@HeyGears
@Linsoul Audio
@shenzhenaudio
@hifigo
@keephifi

*IEM brands spare your dignity. 

STOP “selling your soul to Mephistopheles”

Read Faust by Geothe, see where that “collaboration with Mephistopheles “ will land.

Can’t understand a sentence longer than 144 letters?*

*①You are selling your pride and soul in an exchange of short term gain.  *

*②Repeating that will destroy your dignity as well as brand value. 

⭕️Brand x Brand is ok, you both have production capabilities.

❌Brand x Individual Collaborator— a free-rider—is what going to cost you. 

Once you realize, “Hmm this collaboration isn’t good enough pumping up the sales, what’s going on?” *

*It’s too late. *

*This is based on once-a-Professor Faust’s regret*

*Your brand value is fully diminished and amortized.

Those short-term hype train passengers will not stay with you.  

①By 1 month, you can expect to lose 80% of new acquisition, 2 months 1% remained, 3 months 0.5% remained.  Modern hype train passengers are not as loyal as your long time passengers. 

②Only long time loyal customers you’ve keep losing their trust. Is your core-revenue source. 

Current State: 
Right now you can take this as  “hardcore audiophiles” who started to show disagreement and disappointment seeing you kneeling down to those collaborators.

Believe me. I’m not a collaboration amateur. I worked for SONY, and managed many of commercial collaborations in publishing online games.  Collaboration surely has low Cost-Per-Acquisition with little cost. You don’t need to pay Google
Adsense or those Advertising agencies, but please don’t overdose it and take it seriously.  Moondrop has done it right, only one-time collaboration and called that an end. Truthear did it right too, only for Initial Public Offering purposes.

You intangible business core value is your philosophy / esprit in your house “Sound”.  People are watching you kneeling down to those “frequent” collaborators. Look at car makers, do they frequently releases Mercedes S550 x Hollywood Celebrities? No. They have their dignity. Look at you now. 
Have pride. *

*Imagine, your kids seeing you sleeping with different “partners” every month?*


*That’s what I’m seeing right now. *

_This is nothing more than an individual’s  point of view. You can ban me from head-fi if you feel I’m disturbing your business cashcow models._


----------



## r31ya (Dec 27, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Oh I get ya. I'm not talking about carrying your $500 set as your beater pair, but eventually having 10-15 beater pairs gets to be laughable from a financial standpoint. For example, I'm not taking my N5005 or even my IE800's out for a bike ride or bus ride. That's why I got the Tenore. They are my daily beater now. But I'm also going to make sure I invest in a better pair, so I don't have daily beaters for every day of the week and home use too.


Thankfully i dont buy every other week. 
Usually i got one beater that i like and one semi expensive one at home. 

That beater is on rotation tough. I usually buy one every other month and give the old one away to my friend to spread the hobby a bit.

Last time i use entrymidfi for beater i have mild panic in a busstop when it develop channel imbalance.


----------



## Carpet (Dec 27, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> TANGZU Wan'er S.G


I do quite like the look of the darker shell. The white ones remind me of using cyanoacrylate vapor for fingerprinting. Like a fingerprint magnet that won't ever wipe clean. I might keep an eye out for these when they go on sale.

I gave my last CCA C10 away for Xmas and have a KZ ZS10Pro X coming to replace it. Never tried the CCA C10Pro or the KZ Zs10 Pro and I'm glad I skipped the TRN ST5. The tuning on ZS10Pro X looks more to my preference with being slightly relaxed rather than harsh. EDA balanced and KZ ZSA are also coming too as they were ridiculously cheap and of interest for a bit of light relief(say hello to Santa sack 2023?).

CVJ CSA didn't make it into the gift pile, I still really like that one, I have a weakness for 1+1 hybrids (TRI Meteor, OH1, YST-02 and TRN TA1 Max too). I did pass the ESX on to someone else though, fit was pretty deep and even though I like the laid back signature, I use the CRA and the EDX Ultra more often. One of my  Tiandirenhe also went, but I kept the TD02.

Audiosense sale coming back AGAIN is also tempting. T800 is same price as getting Hexa and either Yuan Li or DT200. That would make it a bargain? Problem is that it sure as hell doesn't look anything like another $20-$50 IEM. Another big consideration is how the T800 stacks up against the DT600, I don't want two signatures that are too close.

Come to think of it DT200 looks almost as incriminating as the T800, while Yuan Li comes either in non-descript black or an aluminium alloy shell with a copper cable that looks pretty damned close to my I3Pro. Yuan Li Dark Soul and Hexa are both non-descript black that won't stand out much. Are stealth IEMs a thing?

I think I should probably close the AliExpress Tab and step AWAY from the keyboard!


----------



## Tzennn

Carpet said:


> I do quite like the look of the darker shell. The white ones remind me of using cyanoacrylate vapor for fingerprinting. Like a fingerprint magnet that won't ever wipe clean. I might keep an eye out for these when they go on sale.
> 
> I gave my last CCA C10 away for Xmas and have a KZ ZS10Pro X coming to replace it. Never tried the CCA C10Pro or the KZ Zs10 Pro and I'm glad I skipped the TRN ST5. The tuning on ZS10Pro X looks more to my preference with being slightly relaxed rather than harsh. EDA balanced and KZ ZSA are also coming too as they were ridiculously cheap and of interest for a bit of light relief(say hello to Santa sack 2023?).
> 
> ...


should have step away the day you register headfi!


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> should have step away the day you register headfi!


Too late, even lurking did enough damage!


----------



## Redcarmoose

You’re in deep! 


Carpet said:


> I do quite like the look of the darker shell. The white ones remind me of using cyanoacrylate vapor for fingerprinting. Like a fingerprint magnet that won't ever wipe clean. I might keep an eye out for these when they go on sale.
> 
> I gave my last CCA C10 away for Xmas and have a KZ ZS10Pro X coming to replace it. Never tried the CCA C10Pro or the KZ Zs10 Pro and I'm glad I skipped the TRN ST5. The tuning on ZS10Pro X looks more to my preference with being slightly relaxed rather than harsh. EDA balanced and KZ ZSA are also coming too as they were ridiculously cheap and of interest for a bit of light relief(say hello to Santa sack 2023?).
> 
> ...


----------



## Redcarmoose

AmericanSpirit said:


> That one!! Is a gem.
> 
> I may add Oriolus badge to it and name it
> 
> ...





Carpet said:


> I do quite like the look of the darker shell. The white ones remind me of using cyanoacrylate vapor for fingerprinting. Like a fingerprint magnet that won't ever wipe clean. I might keep an eye out for these when they go on sale.
> 
> I gave my last CCA C10 away for Xmas and have a KZ ZS10Pro X coming to replace it. Never tried the CCA C10Pro or the KZ Zs10 Pro and I'm glad I skipped the TRN ST5. The tuning on ZS10Pro X looks more to my preference with being slightly relaxed rather than harsh. EDA balanced and KZ ZSA are also coming too as they were ridiculously cheap and of interest for a bit of light relief(say hello to Santa sack 2023?).
> 
> ...


I’m still burning it in, but the accessory kit is amazing!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but all 7 units of QKZ had unit Variations? That’s a failure in terms of manufacturer
> 
> yup. Sooner or later, IEM shop would realize they’d lost their brand value by selling their “Soul” to “ X  Collaborators “
> 
> ...


Be careful. Talking crap about Head-fi partners will get you banned, bro. It's happened to many folks. I remember one popular regular getting banned for talking smack about Brainwavz when they were a sponsor.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> Thankfully i dont buy every other week.
> Usually i got one beater that i like and one semi expensive one at home.
> 
> That beater is on rotation tough. I usually buy one every other month and give the old one away to my friend to spread the hobby a bit.
> ...


I like that. I should start doing the same with my old beaters. Cull the wooden box, which is quickly running out of space.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I just bought my first 1TB microSD. Hopefully formatting it correctly will allow the DX170 to read it so I can jam about 60% of my collection on it and negate the need to switch out cards for different formats (HR, FLAC, mp3). One stop shop. On sale on Amazon for $99.00.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just bought my first 1TB microSD. Hopefully formatting it correctly will allow the DX170 to read it so I can jam about 60% of my collection on it and negate the need to switch out cards for different formats (HR, FLAC, mp3). One stop shop. On sale on Amazon for $99.00.



Wow do u have a link?

99 bucks for the 1 TB seems a good deal.


----------



## ChrisOc

o0genesis0o said:


> Aren't these things getting a bit long in the tooth? Budget kind budget king budget king, bla bla bla. Just another rehash of $20 something that "punch above the price bracket". For god's sake anything sounds good punch above the price bracket. I guess these releases tailor particularly for the audience that want to spend as least as possible whilst enjoying the smug that "I'm so smart, my cheap stuffs (blessed by my influencer) sound as good as your expensive. You stupid. I'm smart". Different label, same kind as the "Apple dongle is all you need" folks. Just worshipping different gods influencer.
> 
> Jeez, this is irritating.


I see your point, but I think for those folks who can simply not afford more expensive gear, or those finding their way through the maze of tons of gear being pushed at us everyday, it is good to have a pointer on what to buy.

I am with you and @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2, it is much better to pace yourself, and pay a bit more for fewer good gear, but until you know what your preference is, and you can afford your preferred gear, the risk of buying the wrong gear is really high in this hobby.

My advice to those picking their way through the maze is, buy a couple of inexpensive sets with different sound signatures. Then wait, wait and wait again, find out what type of tuning you like, then which of the many with similar tuning you like, wait again for sales and strike. It is your money do what you want with it but listening to the experience of others (not necessarily influencers) read what others have to say about the gear you like, hear the gear (if you can) before you strike. Last piece of advice (for what it worth) start at inexpensive, them go to midfi, before you go further, if you can  afford it, and you really want to go that far.

Having said all that, I am still lost in the maze, I am having fun dancing🕺so no regrets.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but all 7 units of QKZ had unit Variations? That’s a failure in terms of manufacturer
> 
> yup. Sooner or later, IEM shop would realize they’d lost their brand value by selling their “Soul” to “ X  Collaborators “
> 
> ...


I have not heard of the brand @WendyLi, is it a good brand? 😁


----------



## o0genesis0o

ChrisOc said:


> I see your point, but I think for those folks who can simply not afford more expensive gear, or those finding their way through the maze of tons of gear being pushed at us everyday, it is good to have a pointer on what to buy.
> 
> I am with you and @FreeWheelinAudioLuv2, it is much better to pace yourself, and pay a bit more for fewer good gear, but until you know what your preference is, and you can afford your preferred gear, the risk of buying the wrong gear is really high in this hobby.
> 
> ...



My 2cents (not that any one asks for) is to listen to gears carefully. I still remembered the first time I visited my local hifi store to buy my first IEM, it was like a big, wondrous, expensive maze. The store staffs left me with three pairs of IEMs, and I honestly couldn’t hear any difference between them, so I picked the heaviest one (it turned out I chose poorly). Only after weeks of geeking that I can start to zoom into differences that matters (to me). As snobbish as it sounds, I think there is such a thing as “trained listeners”. Do you need to “train” to enjoy music? Heck no. If gears do not sound good, then return and get out of this with your sanity and wallet intact. But if gear is a big part of your hobby, then start listening carefully.

The ultra-budget bracket might be the most popular and lucrative ones (where newbies are?). They flock around their influencer (whoever that person / forum is), so going after those is a good strategy, for now. I guess I’m just irritated by the fact that (1) “good” tuning is almost everywhere now, so stop with the “no need to pay for tonality” preaching, and (2) these rehashes cover up the real gems at a slightly higher bracket. 

For example, if one can find a quiet listening environment, flathead earbuds such as FF3/FF5 and Serratus stomp all of these “budget kings” and even give mid-fi / kilobuck a run for their money. But no, we need another collab.

(It’s 41 degrees in Australia here, I’m irritated   )


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> That one!! Is a gem.
> 
> I may add Oriolus badge to it and name it
> 
> ...





Carpet said:


> I do quite like the look of the darker shell. The white ones remind me of using cyanoacrylate vapor for fingerprinting. Like a fingerprint magnet that won't ever wipe clean. I might keep an eye out for these when they go on sale.
> 
> I gave my last CCA C10 away for Xmas and have a KZ ZS10Pro X coming to replace it. Never tried the CCA C10Pro or the KZ Zs10 Pro and I'm glad I skipped the TRN ST5. The tuning on ZS10Pro X looks more to my preference with being slightly relaxed rather than harsh. EDA balanced and KZ ZSA are also coming too as they were ridiculously cheap and of interest for a bit of light relief(say hello to Santa sack 2023?).
> 
> ...


My Gosh! This is amazing.........nothing ever existed last year like this! Comes with another set of tips on the IEM, too!
TANGZU Wan'er S.G is the Schiit!


----------



## freelancr

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but all 7 units of QKZ had unit Variations? That’s a failure in terms of manufacturer
> 
> yup. Sooner or later, IEM shop would realize they’d lost their brand value by selling their “Soul” to “ X  Collaborators “
> 
> ...


I understand your critique but in the end the results are what counts. And the results have been very good for the most part. 
I think it was and still is a net positive for us customers to have the opportunity to aquire a set that's approved by your consultant of choice. It's not that every manufacturer has a house sound. Now target performances have been established which clueless manufacturers can develop towards.

Crin anticipated the current collab fatigue, see 7Hz Zero. I think we'll see more of these covert projects in the future. 

Adding my gripes with manufacturers.
Give us the opportunity to buy your IEMs bare bones without a cable, tips and fancy packaging. I don't need another cable next to my huge pile of tips.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Wow do u have a link?
> 
> 99 bucks for the 1 TB seems a good deal.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0B7NYN3N3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## zachmal

AmericanSpirit said:


> Np. Let me look for another link.
> How about this or this?
> 
> 
> ...


the first link worked, the second again showed that stupid error that the page wasn't found XD

thanks, I'll take a look and see if I can get those on the next occasion

quite high price + shipping in total 10 bucks for one pair


DynamicEars said:


> Have you try this H270 latex eartips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that suggestion

for some reason - searches turn up nothing .. at all for me


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> (It’s 41 degrees in Australia here, I’m irritated   )


It's 22 degrees in Vietnam here, i'm freeezeeee


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> @kbear


Some dude getting summon


----------



## ChrisOc

o0genesis0o said:


> (It’s 41 degrees in Australia here, I’m irritated  )


That is hellish! Roasting temperatures!
Keep cool.



Tzennn said:


> It's 22 degrees in Vietnam here, i'm freeezeeee



It is 10 degrees here in the UK, which is not bad for winter. 

In parts of 'Merica and Canada they have some serious snow storms!


----------



## Redcarmoose

cqtek said:


> Tough battle...
> 
> Dunu Kima vs KiiBOOM Allure
> 
> ...


Who do you think wins?


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> That is hellish! Roasting temperatures!
> Keep cool.
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky to escape power blackouts here, in southwestern Ontario.
Beautiful white Christmas this year, yet still not enough snow for cross-country skiing  Though windy -15  C would make it tough.

Hope to come to Niagara Falls today with the family. Not so much for the Falls: water is always falling captivatingly 



More so to spend few hours in a butterfly conservatory among tropical butterflies 

I will try to put together my thoughts on the great importance of the source prompted by excellent comments of @o0genesis0o  on AKM/ESS chips and choosing one's first IEMs (I am slow with writing, alas...).


----------



## gooberbm

o0genesis0o said:


> My 2cents (not that any one asks for) is to listen to gears carefully. I still remembered the first time I visited my local hifi store to buy my first IEM, it was like a big, wondrous, expensive maze. The store staffs left me with three pairs of IEMs, and I honestly couldn’t hear any difference between them, so I picked the heaviest one (it turned out I chose poorly). Only after weeks of geeking that I can start to zoom into differences that matters (to me). As snobbish as it sounds, I think there is such a thing as “trained listeners”. Do you need to “train” to enjoy music? Heck no. If gears do not sound good, then return and get out of this with your sanity and wallet intact. But if gear is a big part of your hobby, then start listening carefully.
> 
> The ultra-budget bracket might be the most popular and lucrative ones (where newbies are?). They flock around their influencer (whoever that person / forum is), so going after those is a good strategy, for now. I guess I’m just irritated by the fact that (1) “good” tuning is almost everywhere now, so stop with the “no need to pay for tonality” preaching, and (2) these rehashes cover up the real gems at a slightly higher bracket.
> 
> ...


I get your point, but there was still some validity to “paying for tuning”. Without collaborations, you wouldn’t truly be able to get a demo on what the variations tuning was like, without dropping half a G. I’m currently hunting for a cheap set that comes closer to a bass-boosted diffuse-field style tuning because I’m tired of the Harman-neutralish copycats. It’s preferable to try a couple of cheapies, to see if I even actually like the tuning style before I go to the next.

And having enough experience with all the copycats (the $20 and all the Aria-clones) have me a baseline to appreciate why Fiio JD7 stomps them all


----------



## cqtek

Redcarmoose said:


> Who do you think wins?


Well, I'm not biased in this fight and I haven't faced them yet either. My first impression of the Dunu Kima was that it lacked some detail. Later I saw that this was not the case. However, my first impression with the KiiBoom Allure was that I loved it. They have a profile that suits my preferences better, with a bit more weight in the low end, a denser and richer first half of the mids, which makes the sound fuller overall. I like that punchiness in the first half of the mids and lately I'm hearing too thin male voices. That doesn't happen with the Allure. So, without realising it, I'm instinctively choosing the KiiBoom over the Kima. But everyone should know that this is an initial, personal bias, not a more critical, in-depth or fair comparison. 

https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=KiiBOOM_Allure,Dunu_Kima


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> It's 22 degrees in Vietnam here, i'm freeezeeee


22?


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> 22?


i'm somewhere in the middle of Vietnam so it's not as hot as Ho Chi Minh city which is 30 at the moment and not as cold as Hanoi which is about 17 degrees


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Be careful. Talking crap about Head-fi partners will get you banned, bro. It's happened to many folks. I remember one popular regular getting banned for talking smack about Brainwavz when they were a sponsor.


Thanks👍 I don’t mind, it’s much more important for sponsors to be aware they are costing their soul right now by those unnecessary “twitter/youtube” trend that fades away in days than my personal account, if I get banned, I just leave such place. 

My account is less important than industry leader noticing the facts they are offering their soul to Mephistopheles.

It is a kind reminder from once-a-Faust.

Oops, I may be already getting banned since I bashed Brainwaves on my review somewhere calling them “overly sugar-dozed” cakes👀

Anyway, very glad for at least giving me that advice, you are very kind👍 I’m still alive.


----------



## morndewey

PhonoPhi said:


> Hope to come to Niagara Falls today with the family. Not so much for the Falls: water is always falling captivatingly


Wonderful photo. Was there about a month ago. Hadn’t gazed in decades even though I live near enough. Truly a world wonder. The sheer volume of water falling defies the mind. Cheers


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> i'm somewhere in the middle of Vietnam so it's not as hot as Ho Chi Minh city which is 30 at the moment and not as cold as Hanoi which is about 17 degrees


My wife is from the coastal area.  She moved to the United States in the late 80s.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Lucky to escape power blackouts here, in southwestern Ontario.
> Beautiful white Christmas this year, yet still not enough snow for cross-country skiing  Though windy -15  C would make it tough.
> 
> Hope to come to Niagara Falls today with the family. Not so much for the Falls: water is always falling captivatingly
> ...


Great!

Have you booked your dinner?

*Prime Steakhouse*
5685 Falls Ave
Niagara Falls ON L2E 6W7
Canada

This place got splendid views! I’ve been there during winter holidays right before covid. You can see a panorama view of the falls while enjoying the dishes.











Hope you enjoy the visit👍


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great!
> 
> Have you booked your dinner?
> 
> ...


We were in single digits in Mississippi this past weekend which does not happen often (last time in 1989).  Even 42 in Miami on Christmas Day.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

cqtek said:


> Well, I'm not biased in this fight and I haven't faced them yet either. My first impression of the Dunu Kima was that it lacked some detail. Later I saw that this was not the case. However, my first impression with the KiiBoom Allure was that I loved it. They have a profile that suits my preferences better, with a bit more weight in the low end, a denser and richer first half of the mids, which makes the sound fuller overall. I like that punchiness in the first half of the mids and lately I'm hearing too thin male voices. That doesn't happen with the Allure. So, without realising it, I'm instinctively choosing the KiiBoom over the Kima. But everyone should know that this is an initial, personal bias, not a more critical, in-depth or fair comparison.
> 
> https://cqtek.squig.link/?share=KiiBOOM_Allure,Dunu_Kima


When I first compared the two with out seeing a graph, I thought they almost (sounded like they) had the same driver? Then I did hear the Kima sound like the graph difference shows? But then I realized the soundstage was slightly bigger and instruments were slightly more 3D with the Allure? So it seemed to reflect the old Elixir price tag of $209.00 relation to the $99.00 Kima? But that’s just me? Still the Kima is slightly smaller as well as has some great build features. I like the Kima included cable better than that Allure woven thing? Still I feel the Allure is the better overall purchase for the money?

To me they literally sound like the shells would have you believe the resonance would be like. The Kima the Zinc Alloy....and the Allure, the sound of wood faceplate resonating? Though I could be crazy?


----------



## Ferdinando1968

it seems that something is moving in the qudelix house about the T71:

https://forum.qudelix.com/post/qudelixt71-12037543?pid=1334122761


----------



## FlacFan

Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?

TRN ST5
Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
7Hz Salnotes Zero
And the biggest of all: Dunu S&S Silicone Eartips. I need some more, much more of those...

Greatest let down? Symbio W eartips. The product description says: They are running larger than usual. Nope. Rubbish. They run smaller. Ordered 'M'. No seal at all. Arghh.

Merry XMas & Happy New Year.
Cheers.


----------



## DBaldock9

Vonbuddy said:


> We were in single digits in Mississippi this past weekend which does not happen often (last time in 1989).  Even 42 in Miami on Christmas Day.



When I left Houston, TX, at 5:00am on Friday, 23-DEC-22, it was 19°F.
Driving across East Texas, and into West Louisiana (before sunrise), the temperature dropped to 14°F.
After the sun came up, as I was driving across Louisiana and into Mississippi, the temperature rose up to 19° - 20°F.
Once I reached my sister's house in Grenada, MS, at around 2:30pm, they had reached their high temperature of 19°F, after starting out at 6°F.
Today in Grenada, it's 36°F, with a forecast high of 46°F.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 27, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> When I left Houston, TX, at 5:00am on Friday, 23-DEC-22, it was 19°F.
> Driving across East Texas, and into West Louisiana (before sunrise), the temperature dropped to 14°F.
> After the sun came up, as I was driving across Louisiana and into Mississippi, the temperature rose up to 19° - 20°F.
> Once I reached my sister's house in Grenada, MS, at around 2:30pm, they had reached their high temperature of 19°F, after starting out at 6°F.
> Today in Grenada, it's 36°F, with a forecast high of 46°F.


My mom lives in Iuka (5 miles from Alabama and 10 miles from Tennessee) and they registered around the same low you are referring to.  I don't remember the exact low but know it was in single digits after speaking with my mom.  They had snow on the ground through the weekend.  It generally is about a 5 to 8 degree difference from Pearl (where I live, near Jackson) to Iuka.  She lost power over Thursday Night but regained it on Friday.  Thankfully she had a gas heater.


----------



## freelancr (Dec 27, 2022)

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?


The TRN ST5 was indeed a positive surprise. Best budget hybrid I heard.
2022 had a lot of outstanding releases. Let's do this. Could be some items from 2021 in this list.


Tri x HBB Kai
Tripowin x HBB Olina
SeeAudio Yume II
XINHS x Akros Erasmus
Penon Serial
Penon Vortex
Kiiboom Allure
Tipsy Tromso
KZ ESX
CCA FLA
Moondrop Quarks DSP
Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 (Devialet collaboration)
Devialet Gemini
Final Audio ZE3000
Chord Mojo 2
Tri Clarion Tips
DDHifi ST35 Tips

I'm mightily impressed by Devialet engineering. Hawkishly monitoring what they release next or where they are involved in besides their speakers.


----------



## Redcarmoose

FlacFan said:


> Reecho SG-01 OVA





FlacFan said:


> 7Hz Salnotes Zero


Those two! Those two, are like enchanted forests, both of them. With magical enchanted creatures which inhabit the soundstage!


----------



## Vonbuddy

DBaldock9 said:


> When I left Houston, TX, at 5:00am on Friday, 23-DEC-22, it was 19°F.
> Driving across East Texas, and into West Louisiana (before sunrise), the temperature dropped to 14°F.
> After the sun came up, as I was driving across Louisiana and into Mississippi, the temperature rose up to 19° - 20°F.
> Once I reached my sister's house in Grenada, MS, at around 2:30pm, they had reached their high temperature of 19°F, after starting out at 6°F.
> Today in Grenada, it's 36°F, with a forecast high of 46°



Are you from Mississippi?


----------



## Carpet

cqtek said:


> Tough battle...
> 
> Dunu Kima vs KiiBOOM Allure
> 
> ...





Redcarmoose said:


> Who do you think wins?


I'd have to assume that Allure would win it for me. By all accounts a warmer tuning with thicker noteweight as a clone of Elixir at half the price. Elixir had tempted the hell out of me but I opted for the AQ4 instead!


----------



## Vonbuddy

freelancr said:


> The TRN ST5 was indeed a positive surprise. Best budget hybrid I heard.
> 2022 had a lot of outstanding releases. Let's do this. Could be some items from 2021 in this list.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Vortex and Quarks DSP.  I would like the Chord Mojo 2 but that will take some saving given I just bought the Meze 109 Pro (I always think of the German WW2 plane with I say that lol).  I will give serious look at Yume 2 (not sure if it is better than Yume Midnight?).  Penon is a very reliable seller.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 28, 2022)

EarSonics ONYX
 Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea
 Tripowin Leá
TRN Bax
RAPTGO HOOK-X
 TINHIFI T1S
TINHIFI P1 Max
Hidizs Mermaid MM2
 THIEAUDIO Elixir
TRN TA1 MAX
CCA CRA+
Tansio Mirai Sands
 Reecho SG-01 OVA
Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S
 ECCI YST-02
Seek Real Audio Airship
DUNU VULKAN
BQEYZ Topaz
ECCI YST-03
SHOZY SCB2
 ISN H50
ISN D10
 ISN EST50
 ISN H40
 TINHIFI Tin Buds 3
7Hz Salnotes Zero
 KZ AS16 pro
 7Hz x Crinacle Salnotes Dioko
Penon Globe
Tanchjim Zero
Cat Ear Meow
BLON Z200
TRN ST5
SuperTFZ-Force1
 Penon VORTEX
Penon SERIAL
Kinera Celest Gumiho
 Tripowin Rhombus
TANGZU Zetian Wu
TINHIFI T2 DLC
Moondrop Planar Stellaris
TSMR Land
 ISN H30
KZ ZS10 PRO X
Tripowin Cencibel
SIMGOT EN2R
SHOZY AVA TWS
 Penon Orb
 Penon Fan 2
KZ-PR1 HI-FI
TRN MT3
 MEAOES Eagle
 KiiBOOM Evoke
 KiiBOOM Allure
 LETSHUOER S12 PRO
 NF Audio RA10
Penon Fan 1
 SeeAudio Yume II
 TANGZU Wan'er S.G
 DUNU Kima

It’s been a wild year to say the least, in no particular order, only that the Vulkan was one of the best yet strangest and most surprising one once I got used to it. I use the SHOZY AVA TWS the most as it’s in the gym with me 10 hours a week. Slowly getting better and better sound, as I get used to it!


----------



## freelancr

Vonbuddy said:


> Meze 109 Pro (I always think of the German WW2 plane with I say that lol).


The Messerschmitt lol. Moondrop had the Nekocake Flak edition for a short run https://hifigo.com/products/moondrop-nekocake-special-edition-tws
The Yume 2 is fantastic. Easy recommendation. Sorry haven't heard the Midnight to compare


----------



## freelancr

Redcarmoose said:


> DUNU VULKAN


That one I missed in my list great hybrid also but Yume 2 takes the cake if I had to choose one.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I'd have to assume that Allure would win it for me. By all accounts a warmer tuning with thicker noteweight as a clone of Elixir at half the price. Elixir had tempted the hell out of me but I opted for the AQ4 instead!


Well, you could always get it next year! It’s funny how it still does vocals well, when at first you would think this style of tuning wouldn’t do vocals that good? Really it does it all and has a warm yet balanced tone where nothing is truly offensive about it?


----------



## Vonbuddy

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...


I am interested in the Reecho.  How does it compare to others in its price range, or above or below?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Redcarmoose said:


> Well, you could always get it next year! It’s funny how it still does vocals well, when at first you would think this style of tuning wouldn’t to vocals that good? Really it does it all and has a warm yet balanced tone where nothing is truly offensive about it?


I saw the AQ4 was on sale at AliExpress through the Audiosense Store.  Under 100 dollars.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...


My personal surprise was
③Salnotes Zero
and
②Tangzu Wu Zetian

until the moment


①Truthear Zero has completed personal fit with eartips/cables, and 30 hours of burn-in sessions.

It’s something new in IEM in terms of sound reproduction with both dynamic drivers equipped with LCP, full range 10mm + tweeter 7.8mm.

Technically a single dynamic has its limitations in high frequency separations due to the physical nature of the diaphragm. Some added BA / EST to render the tweeter function such as HEXA and Variations, while ZERO decided to let another LCP dynamic to handle it.  The result is very rewarding, no BA feeling, yet certainly resolving.
There is a unique sensation of “different drivers singing in unison, but disjointed” type of excitement where I could recall from the experience of UM MEST MKII.
For an IEM of $49 to come up with the new sensation is quite amusing.

Other IEMs I’ve met are still within the regions of “retuning” —from 7Hz Timeless to warm neutral Wu), “renovations” of existing technologies, refinement and cost down (HEXA / Salnotes Zero), unique tuning and cost down (Wan’er).

So I’d pick Truthear Zero as innovative IEM of 2022.

There could be other innovations such as BQEYZ Winter which brought bone conduction driver from high-end to go-to price range.

Probably not exactly full-range bone conduction driver with MEST or those used in Empire Ears one as I read from reviews, but still somewhat new challenge.


----------



## Carpet

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...



Best discoveries of 2022 for me were...

KBEAR07 tips in packs of 5 pairs (perfect seal for me and smooth out treble without strangling it)
TRI (love their tuning)
AudioSense (best sale of year and superb IEMs)
Tangzu Zetian Wu (best planar)
Tin Hifi (flashdeals on AE App when they rebranded their store)
NiceHCK and XINHS cables (spent WAY too much on these during sales)
ECCI YST-02 (VERY underappreciated IEM, outclasses everything I've heard under $100)

Hope everyone had a good Xmas and best wishes for 2023!


----------



## wdelta06

Redcarmoose said:


> EarSonics ONYX
> Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea
> Tripowin Leá
> TRN Bax
> ...


+1 for Vulkan!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Vonbuddy said:


> I am interested in the Reecho.  How does it compare to others in its price range, or above or below?


Probably the best part is how it offers grand authority, it’s one of the better full-range drivers to come out in 2022. I would say it’s equal to a $200 in sound, if I had to generalize here. Though it needs to match your subjective preferences....first. But nothing not to like! Warm, fast and thick!


----------



## Vonbuddy

Redcarmoose said:


> EarSonics ONYX
> Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea
> Tripowin Leá
> TRN Bax
> ...


You own all of those?  Out of that group I have the Vortex, Fan 2, and Wan'er S.G.  If I added 3 more from your list what would they be?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Carpet said:


> ECCI YST-02


Totally underrated, better than the YST-03, that’s for sure!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> EarSonics ONYX
> Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea
> Tripowin Leá
> TRN Bax
> ...


How’s Vulkan to SA6? The FR of vulkan is actually interesting.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> You own all of those?  Out of that group I have the Vortex, Fan 2, and Wan'er S.G.  If I added 3 more from your list what would they be?


That’s a great question.

1) Fan 2
2) Vortex
3) Wan'er S.G

The Wan’er doesn’t have the upper complexity yet, but it’s still burning-in. The Fan 2 is tricky to get fit as the nozzles are long, but once you figure it out, it’s amazing.....at any price point! One of a kind! But this ranking is also maybe set-up due to liking Hybrids best. Where the Wan’er is also great but can’t complete with the Vortex in it’s own separate league?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> How’s Vulkan to SA6? The FR of vulkan is actually interesting.


The Vulkan is more abstract in that its tuning is seemingly wrong, but that’s the magic. It’s almost messed-up, but it’s not. Where the SA6 is polite and has a refinement of balance. The Vulkan is edgy (uneven treble) and slams down below!

But even the bass is strange in that it’s 2X DD, and it’s laughably un-even but totally cool, clear yet off and murky? Lol


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I saw the AQ4 was on sale at AliExpress through the Audiosense Store.  Under 100 dollars.


The AQ4 and DT600 are both fantastic, they went out of stock during 11/11 and Black Friday sales. Best discounts I have seen for their stuff, seriously worth consideration!


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> Best discoveries of 2022 for me were...
> 
> KBEAR07 tips in packs of 5 pairs (perfect seal for me and smooth out treble without strangling it)
> TRI (love their tuning)
> ...


I try to understand why Crinacle doesn't care much for Tin Hifi.  Decent for money.  I will tell you something I think about when I watch Crinacle.  I was trained in applied behavior analysis when I was at the University of Georgia.  The scientific method has always stuck with me so I get the graphs and such.  The other day I purchased a book on the notion of enchantment in life.  Those things not easily defined and not operationally measured.  My own transplant experience has given me some change in my views of the notion everything has to be explained.   Music taste and perception of what you are hearing certainly applies.  And please don't take what I say as a critic of Crinacle.  I appreciate what he does.  But as he has said before, his views are his views.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> The AQ4 and DT600 are both fantastic, they went out of stock during 11/11 and Black Friday sales. Best discounts I have seen for their stuff, seriously worth consideration!


I have the DT600.  It is great value.


----------



## Carpet

Redcarmoose said:


> EarSonics ONYX
> Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea
> Tripowin Leá
> TRN Bax
> ...


Man you've been busy this year. 

I forgot to add the TTROMSO to my list, that one is really special too!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> The Vulkan is more abstract in that it’s tuning is seemingly wrong, but that’s the magic. It’s almost messed-up, but it’s not. Where the SA6 is polite and has a refinement of balance. The Vulkan is edgy (uneven treble) and slams down below!


I see.

It appears Vulkan is not those all rounder type, I can see it is resonance spot hitting exactly at 3khz, while compared spot dip N5005.





The 10khz region may not be accurate in measurement, but that huge “V” dive seemed has an intention.



I like Bravery’s air / presence expression and Vulkan maybe interesting🤔

I may try it when I go to Japan next year then👍


----------



## Redcarmoose

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/americanspirit.77463/

Strangely I found it to be relatively well rounded, it is “one” that may be challenging to figure out from a graph, as there is a lot of strangeness going on. But maybe that’s what I like about it, as some hear it as blasé, yet I hear it as unique?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Man you've been busy this year.
> 
> I forgot to add the TTROMSO to my list, that one is really special too!


Try the Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea with a cable upgrade! So good, you can form the bass to become somehow controlled?

I still need to challenge it with the ISN H2 and S2!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I try to understand why Crinacle doesn't care much for Tin Hifi.  Decent for money.  I will tell you something I think about when I watch Crinacle.  I was trained in applied behavior analysis when I was at the University of Georgia.  The scientific method has always stuck with me so I get the graphs and such.  The other day I purchased a book on the notion of enchantment in life.  Those things not easily defined and not operationally measured.  My own transplant experience has given me some change in my views of the notion everything has to be explained.   Music taste and perception of what you are hearing certainly applies.  And please don't take what I say as a critic of Crinacle.  I appreciate what he does.  But as he has said before, his views are his views.


He is talented in tuning, but when it comes to objective evaluation, the bias portion actually weight pretty heavily on his outputs. 

I guess rather than doing consulting jobs, which may trigger objections from hardcore fans of the brand, it’s about a time for him to start his own Crinacle Acoustics brand.  I’d buy that. Same to HBB, they need to graduate from “free-rider” of establishment.  Grown ups they are already, no need mommy and daddy to feed themselves.


----------



## DBaldock9

Vonbuddy said:


> Are you from Mississippi?



No - but my brother-in-law is from Greenville, so my sister ended up living in MS.
After our Dad retired from the USAF in 1969 (when I was 8 years old), we moved to Arkansas, where my Mom was from.
Started out staying with my Grandparents, on the family farm near Fordyce, and then moved to Little Rock in 1970, where I lived, until I moved to Texas (in my early 20s) to go to Electronics Tech School at Texas A&M.
Since then, most all of my Technician jobs have been in Texas (North (near Dallas) ; and now in Houston (at NASA)).


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> You own all of those?  Out of that group I have the Vortex, Fan 2, and Wan'er S.G.  If I added 3 more from your list what would they be?


Wow, I misread your question. Also those, the Vortex and Fan 2 are so different? I would need more info like what are your musical tastes, and do you have a driver preference, if I could in fact, could choose?

My quick choice would be a recommendation of the Penon Serial?


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> He is talented in tuning, but when it comes to objective evaluation, the bias portion actually weight pretty heavily on his outputs.
> 
> I guess rather than doing consulting jobs, which may trigger objections from hardcore fans of the brand, it’s about a time for him to start his own Crinacle Acoustics brand.  I’d buy that. Same to HBB, they need to graduate from “free-rider” of establishment.  Grown ups they are already, no need mommy and daddy to feed themselves.


I have seen comments on challenges to his objectivity given his collaborations, in addition to all others doing it (HBB, Z).  I haven't really formed an opinion on it at this moment.


----------



## Vonbuddy

DBaldock9 said:


> No - but my brother-in-law is from Greenville, so my sister ended up living in MS.
> After our Dad retired from the USAF in 1969 (when I was 8 years old), we moved to Arkansas, where my Mom was from.
> Started out staying with my Grandparents, on the family farm near Fordyce, and then moved to Little Rock in 1970, where I lived, until I moved to Texas (in my early 20s) to go to Electronics Tech School at Texas A&M.
> Since then, most all of my Technician jobs have been in Texas (North (near Dallas) ; and now in Houston (at NASA)).


Well, we have the SEC in common lol!


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2022)

Redcarmoose said:


> Wow, I misread your question. Also those, the Vortex and Fan 2 are so different? I would need more info like what are your musical tastes, and do you have a driver preference, if I could in fact, could choose?
> 
> My quick choice would be a recommendation of the Penon Serial?


I say this as strangely even though the Fan 2 and Serial are the most neutral IEMs Penon has made, due to driver configuration the Serial ends up almost complementary to the Fan 2?

But the Serial needs a full 7 days of burn-in. After that it becomes congealed, becomes more effortless and has bigger tone!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Confirmed with Moondrop that “mysterious fr” on twitter by Moondrop was not “M8” the secret S8 successor project. (Halted since 2021, after local headphone show’s demo session)
> 
> 
> So it should be Jiu then.
> ...


Follow up with Jiu.

Behold….for Moondrop’s teaser info…





😅　A waifu package, come on release Jiu already.


Trivia
Jiu (菊 = Chrysanthemum)
In Japan, the chrysanthemum is the emblem of the Emperor and the Imperial Family.

Niche waifu analytics:
The color scheme & Chrysanthemum design, I’m pretty sure is an homage from one of Azurlane’s.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I have seen comments on challenges to his objectivity given his collaborations, in addition to all others doing it (HBB, Z).  I haven't really formed an opinion on it at this moment.


Yea I’ve noted as well.
Their independent opinion does conflict with their own evaluations.

In financial world, the person providing consulting financial and tax advice cannot audit their clients, especially for publicly traded large companies, it is regulated by authorities.

They are doing exactly the same thing while claiming “review is unbiased”.  

I’d say just graduate from “free-rider” from the established brands, do your own job with your own hand.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> Haha indeed, it seems KZ has been quite quiet the past 2 weeks. Well, have no fear. It is another week, and here comes another collab.
> 
> QKZ x HBB Khan
> 
> ...


The link now 404s.....for some reason?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> The link now 404s.....for some reason?


Noble Audio ✊ 🚪Linsoul & QKZ


----------



## Redcarmoose

Lol, two totally separate buyers though. 


AmericanSpirit said:


> Noble Audio ✊ 🚪Linsoul & QKZ


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but all 7 units of QKZ had unit Variations? That’s a failure in terms of manufacturer
> 
> yup. Sooner or later, IEM shop would realize they’d lost their brand value by selling their “Soul” to “ X  Collaborators “
> 
> ...



Can’t say I disagree. At this point a reviewer collab actually makes me less interested in any given release.

Now, brand x brand collaborations? Those interest me. Two companies with their own R&D and house sound putting their expertise together is valuable. One company paying a YouTuber to plaster his name (there are no female reviewers that I’m aware of) on the box is just empty marketing nonsense. Avoid.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Can’t say I disagree. At this point a reviewer actually makes me less interested in any given release.
> 
> Now, brand x brand collaborations? Those interest me. Two companies with their own R&D and house sound putting their expertise together is valuable. One company paying a YouTuber to plaster his name (there are no female reviewers that I’m aware of) on the box is just empty marketing nonsense. Avoid.


Exactly, 

this is an extreme but it is 
Matured grown up x Matured grown up relationship, something productive and future-aspiring

one thing I’m looking forward for the chemistry is 
Tangzu’s Shimin Li  x See Audio


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redcarmoose said:


> Lol, two totally separate buyers though.


But you don’t want “Maybach” to be used on cheapest KIA…

If I’m running Daimler ( Mercedes Benz), I’ll be calling attorney’s office right after seeing random junk brand named their entry level car as “Maybach-S550”.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Redcarmoose said:


> Wow, I misread your question. Also those, the Vortex and Fan 2 are so different? I would need more info like what are your musical tastes, and do you have a driver preference, if I could in fact, could choose?
> 
> My quick choice would be a recommendation of the Penon Serial?


I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 27, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Can’t say I disagree. At this point a reviewer collab actually makes me less interested in any given release.
> 
> Now, brand x brand collaborations? Those interest me. Two companies with their own R&D and house sound putting their expertise together is valuable. One company paying a YouTuber to plaster his name (there are no female reviewers that I’m aware of) on the box is just empty marketing nonsense. Avoid.



I would love to see a Penon and Dunu collab that would make for an epic IEM. Musicality with neutrality and the best accessories on the planet.
This will probably never happen but one can only wish.

I think 2022 will go down as the Planar year. We will see where the planar craze will go next. I am crossing my fingers someone will actually do a hybrid planar and dynamic IEM with a variable bass switch. Why this has not happened yet I have no idea.


----------



## Leonarfd

Best discoveries i bought and tried this year

Penon Serial
Dunu SA6
ISN H30
Penon FAN 2
Shozy Form1.1
Reecho SG01 OVA
Hiby R3 Pro Saber 2022
Qudelix 5k
Topping E70 and A90D

Huawei Freebuds Pro 2

Dunu Kima
Penon Volt
ISN H40
Dunu Talos


Disappointments
Tipsy TTROMSO (bad built, sound is fun and engaging. Both left and right pair is rattling inside now)
Truthear Zero (too much hype, found it ok and a little boring)
KZ PR1 Pro (for me tiresome and bad timbre)


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).


Have you heard the P1Max? It's a great planar option if you want something mid-centric.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> Have you heard the P1Max? It's a great planar option if you want something mid-centric.


I have the old Tin Hifis.  I didn't get the P1.  Should have.  Is the Max better than the original?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Leonarfd said:


> Best discoveries i bought and tried this year
> 
> Penon Serial
> Dunu SA6
> ...


Amen to the Qudelix 5.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Dsnuts said:


> I would love to see a Penon and Dunu collab that would make for an epic IEM. Musicality with neutrality and the best accessories on the planet.
> This will probably never happen but one can only wish.
> 
> I think 2022 will go down as the Planar year. We will see where the planar craze will go next. I am crossing my fingers someone will actually do a hybrid planar and dynamic IEM with a variable bass switch. Why this has not happened yet I have no idea.


I saw your comments on the Reecho at Penon.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I have the old Tin Hifis.  I didn't get the P1.  Should have.  Is the Max better than the original?


I haven't heard the original P1, but from the graphs and reviews the tuning difficulties on recent planars are nothing in comparison to the peaky mess that they were trying to tune back then. P1 Max is very laid back for a planar, not typical of most recent releases.


----------



## gooberbm (Dec 27, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I have the old Tin Hifis.  I didn't get the P1.  Should have.  Is the Max better than the original?


Haven’t heard the OG P1 but can confirm the P1 Max is way less v-shape tuned and is very dynamic for mid-centric listening. You can really turn them up without drowning in bass or dying from brightness


----------



## CactusPete23

DBaldock9 said:


> When I left Houston, TX, at 5:00am on Friday, 23-DEC-22, it was 19°F.
> Driving across East Texas, and into West Louisiana (before sunrise), the temperature dropped to 14°F.
> After the sun came up, as I was driving across Louisiana and into Mississippi, the temperature rose up to 19° - 20°F.
> Once I reached my sister's house in Grenada, MS, at around 2:30pm, they had reached their high temperature of 19°F, after starting out at 6°F.
> Today in Grenada, it's 36°F, with a forecast high of 46°F.



Hope everyone avoided freezing pipes.

I lived in Houston in the late 80's and remember seeing water coming out of homes from pipes freezing in the Attics of many homes the day after those kind of temps.  

FYI:  In Houston few homes have basements, so water distribution and hot water tanks are in the attics.   

I kept the door to the attic open a crack, and left some water dripping to help avoid freezing.

PS: Apologize for the non "discovery" post...


----------



## Vonbuddy

How is your weather at the moment Carpet?


----------



## Vonbuddy

CactusPete23 said:


> Hope everyone avoided freezing pipes.
> 
> I lived in Houston in the late 80's and remember seeing water coming out of homes from pipes freezing in the Attics of many homes the day after those kind of temps.
> 
> ...


Jackon is in an emergency state with water at the moment.  Boil water and low pressure.  Those of you in the states likely saw the national news on Jackson's water situation.  A city of 200,000 without decent water for anything, drinking or other uses.  It is a shame and unfortunately an issue that was simply passed down from one mayor to another.


----------



## Carpet

15 degrees C and sunny here, I despise the heat so that suits me fine!

We've had a few warm nights with the air conditioning on but a pleasant cool summer so far.


----------



## Carpet

CactusPete23 said:


> Hope everyone avoided freezing pipes.
> 
> I lived in Houston in the late 80's and remember seeing water coming out of homes from pipes freezing in the Attics of many homes the day after those kind of temps.
> 
> ...


If those tips save anyone's home from being flooded it's way more useful than anything else posted here!


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Exactly,
> 
> this is an extreme but it is
> Matured grown up x Matured grown up relationship, something productive and future-aspiring
> ...



That’s the kind of effort that makes me very interested. The Shimin Li has an excellent shell and a decent tune but falls short in technicality and imaging. We know that Tangzu is capable of making excellent sets, so the Shimin Li is kind of an outlier. A perfect target for revision with another established brand’s input.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> I would love to see a Penon and Dunu collab that would make for an epic IEM. Musicality with neutrality and the best accessories on the planet.
> This will probably never happen but one can only wish.
> 
> I think 2022 will go down as the Planar year. We will see where the planar craze will go next. I am crossing my fingers someone will actually do a hybrid planar and dynamic IEM with a variable bass switch. Why this has not happened yet I have no idea.



Totally agree. Penon and DUNU seem like they’d have excellent synergy.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...



Great discoveries:





*Modern flathead earbuds* (Fiio FF3/FF5 and TGXear Serratus): Why do we spend big buck on IEMs? Larger holographic soundstage, natural and detailed midrange, and details. Well, you can get all of these at a fraction of costs with these well done flathead earbuds. Want more for even cheaper? Grab a soldering iron, some goodies from Aliexpress, and make a pair of 300ohm buds yourself.





*Desktop-class DAC/amp *(highlights: Topping G5, Fiio K7, Shanling M6U): I’ve never believed that sources can make a big difference (“Apple dongle is all you need”) until circumstances allow me to A/B a few of them this year. There is no turning back after hearing that expanded soundstage of desktop-class gear once. 

If you already have a pair of transducers that you like (and it does not have to be kilobuck level), getting a better source to round off your setup could be more cost effective. A big box like K7 is the most limiting, but cheapest. Fancy gear like M6U will cost you good pennies for the portability.





*Fiio JD7: *Harman-inspired IEMs can sound mesmerising with tasteful adjustments and strong technical performance foundation. 

*Meze Advar:* still kick myself for not buying the review sample from the Australian review tour. These IEMs are surprisingly musical, technical, and comfortable. 

*Fiio FW5:* These IEMs show that TWS can sound as good as a decent pair of wired IEMs, if the manufacturers put in the effort. The soundstage of these TWS can shame many IEMs and even AirPods Pro (even with the personalised HRTF mojo of Apple).

It also shows how difficult it is to get the software right, as Fiio still has a quite if hiccup here. Still, I’m somewhat alarmed by how often I pick these up rather than my M6U setup. Convenience is a strong force.

Btw, “Another Fiio. Are you a Fiio shrill or what?” The thing is I can only comments on what I actually listen, Fiio happens to send a few releases over at the same time for review, and most importantly, they sound surprisingly decent. If you asked me last year, I wouldn’t be too thrill about Fiio with their FH5S and especially FA7s.
Some lukewarm items:

*Dunu Vulkan:* great expectation. Just good rather than great execution. 
*S12*: Sundara in IEM form. I don’t really like Sundara.
*Hidizs MD4*: I was more interested in these IEMs, but unfortunately, the flathead earbuds and the JD7 came. My biggest pet peeve of these is the BA bass. The rest of the sound is quite good, with 3D imaging that reminds me of the Andromeda.
Looking forward to the Awful P5, which has finally landed in Australia. Hopefully they will arrive this week.



AmericanSpirit said:


> How’s Vulkan to SA6? The FR of vulkan is actually interesting.



I reviewed Vulkan in the past: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-vulkan.25887/reviews#review-28905

It’s quite engaging with some smart tuning tricks. Slap a kilobuck price on and some fancy names, and these would sell. People would find a way to justify its average resolution.



Redcarmoose said:


> The Vulkan is more abstract in that its tuning is seemingly wrong, but that’s the magic. It’s almost messed-up, but it’s not. Where the SA6 is polite and has a refinement of balance. The Vulkan is edgy (uneven treble) and slams down below!
> 
> But even the bass is strange in that it’s 2X DD, and it’s laughably un-even but totally cool, clear yet off and murky? Lol



I remember you loved Vulkan a great great deal


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).


AFUL P5👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

I forgot how I got those ear tip storage cases, anyone know where you get it?

I don’t recall buying it separately, It came with some ear tips or IEMs.




I find it extremely useful in assortment.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Follow up with Jiu.
> 
> Behold….for Moondrop’s teaser info…
> 
> ...


Interesting middle ground as TangZu is releasing IEMs based on Chinese historical women with distictively more chinese waifu box art.

Moondrop Jiu is still going for the Anime look waifu but with eastern inspired garb.


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> I forgot how I got those ear tip storage cases, anyone know where you get it?
> 
> I don’t recall buying it separately, It came with some ear tips or IEMs.
> 
> ...



The TRN T-Tips come in one of those IIRC. I think FiiO uses them too.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Vonbuddy said:


> I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).



Note below: vvvvvv

Penon Serial 

One of his favorites of the year.  It’s also well rounded. 


Leonarfd said:


> Best discoveries i bought and tried this year
> 
> Penon Serial
> Dunu SA6
> ...


----------



## Leonarfd

Redcarmoose said:


> Note below: vvvvvv
> 
> Penon Serial
> 
> One of his favorites of the year.  It’s also well rounded.


Penon Serial has a tonality and timbre I like with every genre I throw at it. Found them today with a smaller set of tips on them, meaning wife steals them now 😉

Serial together with a more technical IEM can be a endgame combo IMO.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).


IKKO OH2


----------



## Redcarmoose

Vonbuddy said:


> I like to mix it up but I am probably more a midrange guy who likes bass and treble around.  That is to say I want it balanced.  I don't like too much bass bleed and I don't mind treble too much unless it shrills.  Some electronica does that.  My interest in iems is much like my interest in music.  I don't listen to metal but I like rock.  I listen to the whole spectrum of genres.  I can listen to Radiohead, then listen to Emmylou Harris.  I can listen to classical then switch to Crowded House.  Basement Jaxx to Royksopp, Margo Price to Nik Hakim to the Beatles.  That is overkill but you now know why I like all arounders but am open to everything done well (no bloating, no gimmicks).





Leonarfd said:


> Penon Serial has a tonality and timbre I like with every genre I throw at it. Found them today with a smaller set of tips on them, meaning wife steals them now 😉
> 
> Serial together with a more technical IEM can be a endgame combo IMO.


I would also suggest the Evoke and the H50?


----------



## Tzennn

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...


Still a month till New year but, my best discovery was moka coffee. Well my iem was working as intended, cool, i have tinnitus aswell, very cool. What is this hobby again?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Redcarmoose said:


> I would also suggest the Evoke and the H50?


I have the H50.  Under appreciated.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 28, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I have the H50.  Under appreciated.


Someone PM’d me (asking me) about the differences between the bass in the ISN H50 and the bass with the S12 PRO. What was fascinating was how overall the H50 was more 3D sounding......of a much higher caliber IEM. As it should be, if you look at the cost difference between the two. But in general the S12 PRO has a farther back bass which works with layers, where the H50 was far more textured and real. What’s crazy was the H50 had more bass impact due to the above features. Where the S12 PRO has a certain rhythm and pace that’s still unique and valuable for what it is. Heck the S12 PRO can be picked up right now for $135.20, where the ISN H50 is $295.00. Still though the H50 is one of my all time, all time favorites! When you start to realize that it is only $159.80 more money, simply another purchase price for another average IEM. IMO


----------



## o0genesis0o

Redcarmoose said:


> Someone PM’d me (asking me) about the differences between the bass in the ISN H50 and the bass with the S12 PRO. What was fascinating was how overall the H50 was more 3D sounding......of a much higher caliber IEM. As it should be, if you look at the cost difference between the two. But in general the S12 PRO has a father back bass which works with layers, where the H50 was far more textured and real. What’s crazy was the H50 had more bass impact due to the above features. Where the S12 PRO has a certain rhythm and pace that’s still unique and valuable for what it is. Heck the S12 PRO can be picked up right now for $135.20, where the ISN H50 is $295.00. Still though the H50 is one of my all time, all time favorites! When you start to realize that it is only $159.80 more money, simply another purchase price for another average IEM. IMO


It seems that the current sweet spot for truely good all rounder IEM is around $300-400


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> It seems that the current sweet spot for truely good all rounder IEM is around $300-400



My current sweetspot are the Raptgo Hook X and LZA7 (bonus mention the old ER4XR) , which all are shy below the 300usd mark. After that i feel content until i reach the higher bracket like the M9, IE600, U12T, PP8


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> I forgot how I got those ear tip storage cases, anyone know where you get it?
> 
> I don’t recall buying it separately, It came with some ear tips or IEMs.
> 
> ...



Follow up. The FiiO tips come in that exact box:

US $4.99  50％ Off | FiiO HS18 Silicon 0.4mm thick Eartips (6 pairs)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_msHdpaI


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Interesting middle ground as TangZu is releasing IEMs based on Chinese historical women with distictively more chinese waifu box art.
> 
> Moondrop Jiu is still going for the Anime look waifu but with eastern inspired garb.


Haha in Chinese local market there are many audience like me and Moondrop’s SEO who shares the same “language”.
By the way he just become a father of his first baby👍

Pic of Moondrop’s company listening room, Mark Levinson. All those anime posters, I know exact what series are they and I’m a fan of those as well. For that I and Moondrop’s SEO share same “language” and sub-cultures.












*One of the poster’s series*

*“Violet Evergarden” is actually my all time best series, including all movies/dramas/literatures/novels/poetries/drawings/all artworks. It’s not about cute girls, it’s about human, family, and love. I have only sizable few series that had my tears, this is one of them.*

“The story follows Violet Evergarden, a young ex-soldier whose recent employment at a postal company tasks her with writing letters that can connect people”—From wiki

*Unfortunately, while many of the artists were working on publishing Violet Evergarden, many of them died of Kyoto-Animation arson attack —the worst massacre in Japan ever since WWII, 38 Kyokto-Animation Studio employee died, 34 seriously injured with life-lasting second-third-degree burns —that led Yorushika to make a tribute album named “Plagiarism”. *
President of Japan, Taiwan, Tim Cook, and many other government officials made official condolences.

Anyhow, Even they’ve lost the most of the original films, Kyoto-Animation studio published the series with 2 years of delay. All of victims’ family hoped that series to be completed even without the victims(project team for Violet Evergarden). It’s available on Netflix if anyone interested, great for audiences 20-100yo. For that, I know Moondrop knows the incident knows Violet Evergarden, and thus as a comrades of the same passion, I like their products.


 Anime market is 23B USD big (most likely 1000-10000x larger than wired IEM market) with millions (or maybe billions globally) of audiences, so it is a cost-effective way to utilize it as an outreaching marketing approach for Chinese/Japanese/Asian Market.

It’s not just “waifu” for kids, slash period type of thing. It is a culture. And as far as we are dealing with Chinese IEMs, this cultural influence will be very evident for those targeting younger generations. We the western culture  audiences are merely a main target of them, so there aren’t many we can say, unless we could possess a huge chunk on their sales. My guesstimate of market share of global vs asian is 1:9 so far.

For Jiu’s motive, the Azurulane has 10Million players, and they’ve scored billions of revenue, it is pretty smart marketing.

One of the game I was running was a Japanese online game , which had 5Million active-player base, and 1 out of 3 people of the whole population for 20-30yo Japanese 60% Male 40% female were playing that game. 33% of  20-30yo (20Million) 7M total-player base. Hope this helps for seeing the big picture here. It is as big as big sports games (soccer/rugby/basketball etc) combined, maybe not a third of any generation are interested in big sports, but it was that influential.

When Azurelane hit their 1st anniversary, the company actually celebrated with their ad banners lit on multiple central skyscrapers as well as China’s symbolic Oriental Pearl Tower at Shanghai, China. That means Eiffel Tower or Statue of Liberty to Western Culture were illuminated with the Waifu Game on it. That’s something, right? Almost a religious influence.

I’m pretty sure that campaign gonna cost a fortune just for 1 whole building alone, not to mention about Oriental Pearl Tower…












It is as effective as you hiring Ariana Grande as a package PR lady in China. At least 10Million people would recall seeing that package than a plain classy apple style.

This is happening today, one of my favorite virtual youtuber singer, made her debut at  heart of Tokyo—Japanese Times Square, Shinjuku, Tokyo—


3D live lasted for 90minutes with half a million of audiences.

So that’s basically the cultural background and macro-mechanism of Eastern market outreaching marketing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Follow up. The FiiO tips come in that exact box:
> 
> US $4.99  50％ Off | FiiO HS18 Silicon 0.4mm thick Eartips (6 pairs)
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msHdpaI


Big thx!!


----------



## SergeTheUkrainian

I just got Sennheiser True Wireless 3 and honestly I'm disappointed in them! Any takers?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

SergeTheUkrainian said:


> I just got Sennheiser True Wireless 3 and honestly I'm disappointed in them! Any takers?


If TWS, and if you have high-end digital portable audio player, then FiiO FW5 has good potential.

If you elaborate more about your listening preferences/environment, you may get a better answer. I saw your other post that you had to sell your Variations due to things happened to you at Ukraine, sorry for that…hope you find a job soon!!!

Audio Players: phones?
Type of music genre you enjoy the most: couple of favs
Music codec : mp3? Aac? Streaming?(regular youtube/spotify/lastfm? or apple lossless /Amazon HD/ TIDAL hifi? or lossless? CD ripping? Or TIDAL Master SQ?)


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> If TWS, and if you have high-end digital portable audio player, then FiiO FW5 has good potential.



Speaking of FW5 








Joke aside, these buds have excellent soundstage imaging and quite decent resolution. Essentially, Fiio use a single DLC driver for full range, and then cross over a pair of BA at around 15kHz to give that 64 Audio-like treble response. 

Software is primitive, and there is no fancy DSP at all. Think of these as buying a bluetooth balanced AKM DAC/amp and a pair of 3 driver IEMs at once. Of course, the battery will die in the future.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just place it in the classifieds. Maybe it’s just not your signature. Some like Vanilla, some Strawberry and some Chocolate. 


SergeTheUkrainian said:


> I just got Sennheiser True Wireless 3 and honestly I'm disappointed in them! Any takers?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Speaking of FW5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad part of TWS😭😭😭🫡🫠🫥

My 15 years old AKG K314P ( where IEMs had very little presence back then that I saved my food money and purchased from adorama) is still in tact and sound…


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Dec 28, 2022)

My top discoveries of 2022

1. 7HZ Timeless
2. Zetian Wu (original)
3. NX7 MK IV
4. Salnotes Zero

RE-discoveries :

1. AKG N5005
2. Zero Audio Carbo Tenore
3. Ultimate Ears 500
4. Hifiman RE800 Silver
5. NX7 MK III


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TFZ now offers “bulletproof” IEM with Love,

My Love 2002 yes it has Pink edition.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 28, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> TFZ now offers “bulletproof” IEM with Love,
> 
> My Love 2002 yes it has Pink edition.


Are they trying to find marketing words for kevlar coating/jacket?
or is it metaphor?









Well, i kinda wonder how "durable" sounds like.


----------



## baskingshark

KBEAR Storm

$17.99 USD

PEEK+PU diaphragm DD









Seems like another ultra-budget contender.

The 15 dB pinna gain is a bit worrisome though.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005098755912.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> KBEAR Storm
> 
> $17.99 USD
> 
> ...


That for “metal”. KBEAR wait a minute!


----------



## Jmop (Dec 28, 2022)

Welp, I’m a moron. Hooked the Alien up to my Hornet out of curiosity and turned the amp off without first unplugging the Allure and the amp made some deep poof sound through the earphones and it crackled a bit when I went back to just the Alien. Seems to not have suffered any damage outside of that initial crackle but I took the Hornet down from my classifieds cuz I don’t want ppl blowing up their phones, definitely too powerful for IEMs.

I also think the Allure might be too warm for me, my listening seems to line up with the graphs that have cuts at 10k, otherwise it would be more airy since the peak past 10k isn’t too narrow (this is not just based on the Alien which does have a dimmer treble region).


----------



## gooberbm (Dec 28, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> KBEAR Storm
> 
> $17.99 USD
> 
> ...


They’re going for full “diffuse-field”. If they tune it well it’ll be fine. I’m curious enough to give it a try.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha in Chinese local market there are many audience like me and Moondrop’s SEO who shares the same “language”.
> By the way he just become a father of his first baby👍
> 
> Pic of Moondrop’s company listening room, Mark Levinson. All those anime posters, I know exact what series are they and I’m a fan of those as well. For that I and Moondrop’s SEO share same “language” and sub-cultures.
> ...



I’ve added some cultural walk-thru about why Chinese IEM brand loves to put “waifu” on the package.

A pretty detailed walk-through that may make sense of it to someone had little exposure to this culture👌

@Vonbuddy
The cultural series I’ve mentioned, “Violet Evergarden” does have many applied behavioral analysis materials you could see. Many body languages, eye-gestures, tonality of the voice, mindset, many.


----------



## Cheesebuggah

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’ve added some cultral walk-thru about why Chinese IEM brand loves to put “waifu” on the package.
> 
> A pretty detailed walk-through that may make sense of it to someone had little exposure to this culture👌


Nice read. I have never heard of the arson attacks, and additionally I didn't know it was on Kyoto Animations. But, I have heard of a shooting in an anime studio: likely unrelated.

I'm a huge fan of _Free!_ and_ Violet Evergarden_, and wow: knowing this background information makes me feel pretty sad. I do recall Moondrop offering a cable (purple?) in which someone theorized that it was a reference to that series. Maybe it relates with the attack. I don't know.


----------



## superuser1

Leonarfd said:


> Qudelix 5k


+1


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 28, 2022)

_(Not to slight the arduous journey of recovering addicts) _
I get why you can never proclaim yourself to be addiction free.  I took a break from IEM purchases for 16 months, but went a little off of the rails during this year's 11.11 sale.

Against all odds, I have no buyer's remorse. 
The FiiO JD7 and TRN TA1 Max complete my journey into single DD. As I now cover the spectrum from $28 to $600.
The Tri StarLight is my 1st (maybe not last) venture into my personal TOTL
The iKKO OH10 fulfills my Basshead needs, for a daily carry
FiiO JD7 was because I'm somewhat of a fan boy.  As I have all of the single DD, to date
The TRN TA1 Max was a 2 am purchase (combined with 11.11 sale price). But exemplifies where TRN should concentrate their efforts and not 23 driver monstrosities.
The LZ A7 purchase was incentivized by an insane sale price and my curiosity, from when they were the talk of the forums. One of the most comfortable sets
MoonDrop Blessing 2, Dusk was another wish list item that I passed on when they were the "New Kids on the Block"; they definitely have the right stuff
KZ PR1 Pro was a throw away purchase ($43 USD), to take a lookey loo, into the current planar wars.  Really impressive, when on a balanced rig
Last but not least, the follow up to the Mangird Tea (which was my last purchase, 16 months ago). Still baking and will be doing an A:B, against the Blessing2, Dusk


----------



## Vonbuddy

Surf Monkey said:


> Follow up. The FiiO tips come in that exact box:
> 
> US $4.99  50％ Off | FiiO HS18 Silicon 0.4mm thick Eartips (6 pairs)
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msHdpaI


Thanks for the link.  I just bought them.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Anyone recommend an adapter for C female to lightning connect?  I can't use a particular dongle dac with my I-phone because it has a C male connect.


----------



## jsmiller58

lgcubana said:


> went a little off of the rails during this year's 11.11 sale.


Wow, based on what you wrote that you purchased on 11.11 it sounds more like a full fledged “bender” than going “a little off of the rails”!


----------



## superuser1

lgcubana said:


> Still baking


You or the iems


----------



## Jmop

Grabbed the TRI Clarion tips and the Chu for those tips as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Cheesebuggah said:


> Nice read. I have never heard of the arson attacks, and additionally I didn't know it was on Kyoto Animations. But, I have heard of a shooting in an anime studio: likely unrelated.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of _Free!_ and_ Violet Evergarden_, and wow: knowing this background information makes me feel pretty sad. I do recall Moondrop offering a cable (purple?) in which someone theorized that it was a reference to that series. Maybe it relates with the attack. I don't know.


Moondrop’s cable, the moment I saw, I got the “language” from Moondrop’s CEO. It’s a tribute and I’m pretty sure he will donate good chunk of sales for Kyoto-Animation arson murder’s remained families.  “Violet II” means “for the 2nd season of Violet”

They also have a cabled named “line v”. You see he really loves violet✌️


----------



## jwong

lgcubana said:


> _(Not to slight the arduous journey of recovering addicts) _
> I get why you can never proclaim yourself to be addiction free.  I took a break from IEM purchases for 16 months, but went a little off of the rails during this year's 11.11 sale.
> 
> Against all odds, I have no buyer's remorse.
> ...



I sympathize! Went off the rails myself with 7 IEM purchases. 3 were the same as you, JD7, TA1 Max and PR1 Pro. The JD7 and TA1 Max are keepers. Waiting for a balanced cable to judge the PR1 Pro.

I also grabbed the Hexa, Salnotes Zero, Eagle, and OSV3. Overkill, and I need to purge some on the classifieds when I get around to it, but really it's an overabundance of good options.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.
> 
> If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ
> 
> ...


Some additions to KZ ZAS

*—Outlook*
OOTB picture





Current state (original cable, one of SpinFits)




*It is not as “KZ” as you may think. *

Take a closer look at FR vs Other notable IEMs:

*ZAS vs Timeless*




*—Pseudo 64audio Tia*
Yes ZAS has a 2khz peak but that’s not as shouty as you imagined.



This 1 way single cavity structure actually made the BA timbre from KZ’s Bellsing drivers very acceptable and that 2kHz peak has a good unison with this new 1 way acoustic passage innovations.




50024s (mid BA) x 6 (around XUN bass DD), and 30019s (super tweeter) x 1 near outlet nozzle, all  semi-open design. 7BA+1DD.

*—XUN bass DD*
this XUN driver is actually very deep reaching DD, I can say KZ has been keep improving their dynamic driver technologies, especially for this subwoofer. Here is some technical information.











*—Recap of KZ-Tia*





With this somehow 64 audio’s Tia technology

▶︎“open balanced armature”
▶︎single bore design
▶︎tia acoustic chamber

ZAS somehow mimicked 64 audio’s tia timbre into a budget-fi IEM.

The ZAS’s timbre when compared to other KZ models surely is less dampened. You feel there is no acoustic filters applied on top of raw transients of the original driver.

Thus ”ZAS”, somehow low-end Bellsing driver’s potential is fully executed without any loses. ZAS has very natural transients as a Bellsing-backed IEM.

This Pseudo-tia technology certainly made ZAS the best sounding KZ ever.
Not A-class great, but it reached B-class. Right now there is HEXA /SERO around the corner on A-class with $50-$79, so ZAS is facing a tough competition, but still it is justifiable $50 IEM, that can exist.

*—ZAS vs HEXA on chart*

You can see ZAS and HEXA are designed with “3khz spot dipper” ZAS and “3khz soot hitter” HEXA.

*

*

Overall, I do quite like ZAS, and looking forward from KZ to have ZAS with better BA drivers that could compete with Knowles/Sonion.

ZAS’s W-shape tuning is KZ’s new house sound, they should be proud of it👍

When it comes to engineering, it is not hard to cast a good sound out of all those high-end Knowles and Sonion. You already have the potentials readily available. But when it comes to so-so performing bellsing drivers? That’s where engineering efforts would be demanded, in this context, I believe KZ did their best in pulling out so-so grade Bellsing drivers spec to its optimum level.

*—how’s ZAS’s Technicality?*
For playing regular streaming quality I’d say ZAS is fully capable. The technicalities start to suffocate when the tracks’s resolution jumps up-to 16B/44.1k and upper.  At 16B/44.1k with full-orchestral, I feel I need HEXA.

But overall, except resolution/ image focus/ texture/ layering, image coordination positioning, and diffusion field conformity isn’t bad at all. Especially imaging focus is a product of resonance peak spot match, of which KZ dipped the resonance area in order to be called “unbearably shouty”.  ZAS gained pleasant timbre in an exchange of imaging focus.

If you like spot-on vocal, ZAS isn’t that category, it’s vocal out of head style. Here is N5005 that has similar approach for upper mid and treble.

—Timbre match
SpinFit W1 (M or L) has good resonance with XUN driver of KZ’s.

*Great job, this is as if you are playing poker with all numbered cards against other players showing off King and Queens.  KZ somehow got it  “straight”.*

KZ you don’t need to stick with harman, seek your own sound, it’s good!


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Some additions to KZ ZAS
> 
> OOTB picture
> 
> ...



They did same with BA drivers firing into cavity alongside the DD on CCA CA16. It works well on those too. Seems better than a 30095 BA firing straight out underneath the nozzle. This arrangement or 3D printed sound tubes seems to be on their more recent models (eg HM20 and ZS10Pro X).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> They did same with BA drivers firing into cavity alongside the DD on CCA CA16. It works well on those too. Seems better than a 30095 BA firing straight out underneath the nozzle. This arrangement or 3D printed sound tubes seems to be on their more recent models (eg HM20 and ZS10Pro X).


Ah didn’t know it was on HM20! They have XUN7, latest gen XUN driver on it. I’m curious. But I don’t like HM20’s design😭


----------



## ChrisOc

lgcubana said:


> _(Not to slight the arduous journey of recovering addicts) _
> I get why you can never proclaim yourself to be addiction free.  I took a break from IEM purchases for 16 months, but went a little off of the rails during this year's 11.11 sale.
> 
> Against all odds, I have no buyer's remorse.
> ...



Well done on holding out for 16 months, before the relapse. Although I could not resist the TRI Starlights and the, the Ikko OH10. It is a regular chat to yourself, "resistance is not futile."

I know that 2 a.m. purchase feeling. Despite resisting for a good while, come 2 a.m. your defences are down and it becomes a must buy.....now!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Moondrop’s cable, the moment I saw, I got the “language” from Moondrop’s CEO. It’s a tribute and I’m pretty sure he will donate good chunk of sales for Kyoto-Animation arson murder’s remained families.  “Violet II” means “for the 2nd season of Violet”
> 
> They also have a cabled named “line v”. You see he really loves violet✌️


@Cheesebuggah 
Actually I had an old memory of it.

That someone was myself😂
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16489886

I’m watching Violet with family now, this is my fourth time watching it but as you know violet more, the more feeling inside you grows.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 28, 2022)

Ok so I got these things in my ears right now as I am typing.  The SG-03s are stunners at their price. Seems more of a w shaped IEM vs the clear V shaped the prior SG-03 was. These are better balanced much like how Reecho did with their follow up to the SG-01 with the OVA edition.






Former RG-03 was using a stout 10mm titanium plated dynamic with a N50 magnet and believe me even against todays bassiest IEMs it is a sub bass beast. However to get that much sub bass it had to give up on a bit of the lower mids to have it that much focussed.

The new RG-03s now uses an upgraded higher resolving 10mm LCP diaphragm with a stronger N52 magnet. Comes with an upgraded silver plated OFC cable.. And the tips these guys include are awesome. The best part these cost the same as the former SG-03 at $69.. These will easily compete with the best of the best single dynamics sold at double the price. Even without comparing agaist the older SG-03 the tuning is imporved on these. While it is clearly a colored w shaped tuning. These are way more versatile sounding to my ears due to the better tuning these have. For single dynamic fans. These are excellent and is mind boggling what you can buy for less than a $100 spot nowadays.

They most definitley gets a thumbs up from me, to say I am impressed is an understatement. The dynamism of these are just crazy good for the price, giving them a powerful sound with a lovely wide and deep sound stage to boot. Will have much more to say about them once I get them run in a bit but we have yet another serious contender that no one knows about..

If any of you guys are Reecho fans. Don't miss out on this one. These have to be their best single dynamic IEM to date.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so I got these things in my ears right now as I am typing.  The SG-03s are stunners at their price. Seems more of a w shaped IEM vs the clear V shaped the prior SG-03 was. These are better balanced much like how Reecho did with their follow up to the SG-01 with the OVA edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always kept Reecho SG03 on my radar since 2021-Aug, and it was your post of initial intro of SG03 OG.

Great to know now it’s LCP backed.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> *—Recap of KZ-Tia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the graph, I don’t see how ZAS can mimic 64 Audio TIA. The unique element of 64 Audio TIA design is the “fake air” due to the massive boost centering at 15kHz. I don’t see anything like that. 

If you want to see a mimic of TIA, look at this one: https://www.fiio.com/fw5

From the graph, you can see normal behaviour of a DLC dynamic driver. And then suddenly a big bump appears at 15kHz.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Based on the graph, I don’t see how ZAS can mimic 64 Audio TIA. The unique element of 64 Audio TIA design is the “fake air” due to the massive boost centering at 15kHz. I don’t see anything like that.
> 
> If you want to see a mimic of TIA, look at this one: https://www.fiio.com/fw5
> 
> From the graph, you can see normal behaviour of a DLC dynamic driver. And then suddenly a big bump appears at 15kHz.


Haha yea of course I said “somehow” indicated that fake air portion is not the part, the basic idea and structure that kz adoptrd to utilize the best out of Bellsing drivers.

FW5 looks interesting👀


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> FW5 looks interesting👀


Very. I was shocked when I found myself automatically pack the FW5 in my bag to go out yesterday, leaving my precious M6U and JD7 set at home. Of course, I made the correction immediately, but still, it is good to have a pair of TWS that is not lacking in sound. 

The software is annoying though. Will discuss in more detailed in full review.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

o0genesis0o said:


> Very. I was shocked when I found myself automatically pack the FW5 in my bag to go out yesterday, leaving my precious M6U and JD7 set at home. Of course, I made the correction immediately, but still, it is good to have a pair of TWS that is not lacking in sound.
> 
> The software is annoying though. Will discuss in more detailed in full review.


Haha FiiO software😅
I’m using their M11Pro since it has AK4497x2, with great pricing competitiveness but I’m feeling I should have go with DX160 as it has parametric EQ.
While hardware spec is top notch FiiO’s software could use some help that’s for sure.

Since I’ve been dating with FiiO from their junkyard first amp E3, they are my life long partner, that made up my decision going for FiiO instead of iBasso.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dsnuts said:


> Ok so I got these things in my ears right now as I am typing.  The SG-03s are stunners at their price. Seems more of a w shaped IEM vs the clear V shaped the prior SG-03 was. These are better balanced much like how Reecho did with their follow up to the SG-01 with the OVA edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shells. I’m a sucker for all metal housings.


----------



## bhazard

Kiwi Ears Cadenza
Based on it's tuning/graph I thought I would really like it in stock form. Surprisingly, I don't.

AS pointed out some flaws of it before. It feels like the dynamic driver is limited in it's performance. I also felt like the treble was uninspiring.... because it is. Things fall apart between 8-10kHz and makes it sound very generic. nothing special.

To correct things a bit, I add a bit of subbass and midbass and then try to flatten that treble region. I also switched the tips and cable like I always do.

HBB 2022 Target AutoEQ
Preamp: -6.0 dB
Filter 1: ON PK Fc 28 Hz Gain 1.0 dB Q 1.200
Filter 2: ON PK Fc 140 Hz Gain -0.4 dB Q 0.600
Filter 3: ON PK Fc 770 Hz Gain 1.1 dB Q 1.200
Filter 4: ON PK Fc 1300 Hz Gain -1.2 dB Q 2.000
Filter 5: ON PK Fc 3800 Hz Gain -3.2 dB Q 1.400
Filter 6: ON PK Fc 7800 Hz Gain -5.7 dB Q 2.000
Filter 7: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain 8.1 dB Q 1.100

With this applied it sounds much better, but the treble gets a bit too hot (driver can't hang/too much correction). Drop 10000 down a bit more, but you lose detail fast.
For $35 it's hard to complain, but there are two "Zero's" that compete in that price range and perform better.


----------



## Dsnuts

Surf Monkey said:


> Cool shells. I’m a sucker for all metal housings.



Its a good looking IEM. Chrome plating on an all metal surface. Seems hard as nails too. It is a fingerprint magnet but that should be a given due to the finish. The shell shape is the closest to a univeral custom shape for IEMs I have ever used. It looks a bit wonky but it fits great in my ears. Solid blocks of metal. Most importantly Reecho did a fine job with improving this vs their former SG-03 model. Less sub bass but better balanced overall.

Gotta hand it to these folks. They seem to be improving with each and every release of their IEMs. Thats always a good sign for an IEM manufacturer. Unlike some companies that make numerous versions of the same thing. These folks seems to be very deliberate in their releases and has a clear tuning angle for their IEMs. They know their tech as well. Definitiely worth getting a set. Solid all around if not just outright surprising.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

bhazard said:


> Kiwi Ears Cadenza
> Based on it's tuning/graph I thought I would really like it in stock form. Surprisingly, I don't.
> 
> AS pointed out some flaws of it before. It feels like the dynamic driver is limited in it's performance. I also felt like the treble was uninspiring.... because it is. Things fall apart between 8-10kHz and makes it sound very generic. nothing special.
> ...


Great, another hardcore headfier verified “ok, not bad. Actually pretty good, but hmmm is this all Cadenza has to offer against Truthear Zero? Cadenza is slower than $23 Lea and $20 Chu” Type of imperfect combustion🫠


----------



## freelancr

o0genesis0o said:


> If you want to see a mimic of TIA, look at this one: https://www.fiio.com/fw5


Nice looking graph. Seems like the FW5 uses the same Knowles RAD high frequency BA as the Yume 2. That RAD driver in the Yume 2 sounds fantastic,

FW5


----------



## Vonbuddy

Audiosense aq4 or t800?  If you had to buy one?  I have the aq0 and t600.  Redundancy?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

freelancr said:


> Nice looking graph. Seems like the FW5 uses the same Knowles RAD high frequency BA as the Yume 2. That RAD driver in the Yume 2 sounds fantastic,
> 
> FW5


Indeed Knowles RAD 33518 deserves more attention to IEM brands the treble handling by RAD is very precise and nice feeling.

RAD is very famous in Custom IEM scenaries of which probably was ex-qdc See Audio engineer’s expertise.

Bravery also use the RAD for its one of a kind “lively air” that other IEM hardly offers.

I had my old score kept for Air evaluation lack of air for Bravery, but it was due to improper stock AZLA Xelastec Crystal, and insufficient HRTF personalization. I shifted Bravery’s curve by using PW Audio’s Legend II cable, and coupled it with TRI Clarion.


Now Bravery IS my go-to energetic Anole VX.  Neutral-U shape with sub bass boost.

People looking for an excellent female vocal that’s not sticking in your head, Bravery may be your endgame. Bravery is micro-detail oriented with certain excitement added with additional “fake-airiness” and “lively sub bass”

I had a discussion with one of a Japanese IEM youtube reviewer (his review is in japanese but it has english cc if you enable it) who reviewed over 1200+ IEMs and is an IEM shop’s store manager, landed on Bravery as his endgame, after that 1200+ IEMs.


Ref:
*Yume 2 vs Bravery OG (both use RAD)*




*Bravery OG vs Anole VX(default switches)


*


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Indeed Knowles RAD 33518 deserves more attention to IEM brands the treble handling by RAD is very precise and nice feeling.
> 
> RAD is very famous in Custom IEM scenaries of which probably was ex-qdc See Audio engineer’s expertise.
> 
> ...


Is 33518 a budget Knowles driver? In my limited experience, Knowles SWFK and TWFK are more capable and refined, and I would even prefer recent KZ treble drivers to 33518. With KZ, the effect can be of using several drivers in a group, similar to the effect of a single violin sounding harsher than a violin section, where smooth silky sound can be achieved.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Is 33518 a budget Knowles driver? In my limited experience, Knowles SWFK and TWFK are more capable and refined, and I would even prefer recent KZ treble drivers to 33518. With KZ, the effect can be of using several drivers in a group, similar to the effect of a single violin sounding harsher than a violin section, where smooth silky sound can be achieved.


I guess RAD 33518 is an old school driver used for 2 to 3 BA composition Custom IEMs.  SWFK 31736 and TWFK 30017 are more modern ones defined for multi stack applications due to their low SNR rates. But RAD when applied properly with film capacitors, it could produce a very nice timbre that’s less “solid” when compared to those latest knowles tweeters. And for that, RAD still has its popularity in a very niche sector of IEM.

I checked mouser’s website but it looks like RAD 33518 is either out of production or discontinued…😢


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Audiosense aq4 or t800?  If you had to buy one?  I have the aq0 and t600.  Redundancy?


Wow sounds like a huge redundancy unless you ultimately in love with Audiosense.

I recall I’ve read this detailed review for T800


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess RAD 33518 is an old school driver used for 2 to 3 BA composition Custom IEMs.  SWFK 31736 and TWFK 30017 are more modern ones defined for multi stack applications due to their low SNR rates. But RAD when applied properly with film capacitors, it could produce a very nice timbre that’s less “solid” when compared to those latest knowles tweeters. And for that, RAD still has its popularity in a very niche sector of IEM.
> 
> I checked mouser’s website but it looks like RAD 33518 is either out of production or discontinued…😢


33518 is newer, purportedly more automated production. 33518 can be found for $5-6 in AE and around.
It is possible that there may be good implementations of 33518.
From what I heard, starting with older Fiio F1H and F9p, I prefer SWFK and TWFK and their KZ imitations.


----------



## dharmasteve

Just started thinking about Slater. Does anybody know what's happened to him or if he is OK? If someone does know PM me.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow sounds like a huge redundancy unless you ultimately in love with Audiosense.
> 
> I recall I’ve read this detailed review for T800


I thought about the T800 because you can get it for $168.  Maybe a better choice would be the Yume 2.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I thought about the T800 because you can get it for $168.  Maybe a better choice would be the Yume 2.


yea I mean technically you get more layering and textures, but another overshoot of flat-monitor sound. Unless you are flat-monitor sound pursuer, Yume 2 would add a variety. I’d also recommend Bravery though, for me, it’s now not a replaceable ones anymore.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> yea I mean technically you get more layering and textures, but another overshoot of flat-monitor sound. Unless you are flat-monitor sound pursuer, Yume 2 would add a variety. I’d also recommend Bravery though, for me, it’s now not a replaceable ones anymore.


I have the original Bravery.  Maybe the Reecho would be better and less out of pocket?


----------



## baskingshark

Vonbuddy said:


> I thought about the T800 because you can get it for $168.  Maybe a better choice would be the Yume 2.



The Audiosense T800 is a bright V shaped set which has almost 20ish dB passive isolation, great fit and build.

It is very technical, but very bright. So if you are treble sensitive, best to consider other options - having said that, there are aftermarket knowles filters u can use to tame the treble, if you are adventerous. Technically, the T800 has a big soundstage, with good imaging, clarity and micro-detailing.

The T800 is an 8 BA knowles set, but the BA bass is vented, so it sounds like a DD bass in terms of decay and movement of air. So it doesn't sound like a typical anaemic BA bass setup. Timbre has BA timbre unfortunately, so not the most natural for acoustic instruments.

One area to note, the T800 has a very low impedance of 9ish ohms. It hence pairs better with sources with 1 ohm or less output impedance (based on audiophile rules of eights). If paired with a source with high output impedance, the FR gets skewed and the tonality is a bit wonky. So the T800 is quite source fussy.


I actually used the T800 as a weekly stage monitor for 2 years before selling it off for funds for more IEMs, so it is a great tool for musicians or audio work. At full price, I think there are better sets out there, but at the $168 price now, that's a real killer deal IMHO.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I have the original Bravery.  Maybe the Reecho would be better and less out of pocket?


Yea but you may check FR of SG03’s LCP one, I recall Reecho offers V-shape tuning. With LCP, v-tuning is acceptable though, not too offensive as traditional CNT drivers.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Performer 5 and Yume 2 sound more reliable for originality.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> Audiosense aq4 or t800?  If you had to buy one?  I have the aq0 and t600.  Redundancy?


So I'm not the only one tempted by that sale coming back... I can resist anything... except temptation! 

I have AQ0, AQ4 and DT600 and they all warm musical and not fatiguing.
AQ4 is a significant upgrade from AQ0 (not only sound, it has nicer case and not the same problem with driver flex).
I'd upgrade to AQ4 and Save the AQ0 as a very pretty set of earrings for a significant other (Partner, cute co-worker, local sports person or politician?). Assuming you picked those up during the sale they are a much more presentable package than something like a Celest Gumiho for the same price.

I think a lot of people missed the AQ4 when it sold out during 11/11.

DT100 is also now only 2/3 the shipped price of a GS Audio ST1. I don't have a single BA and KBEAR Neon doesn't appeal. Just sayin'.


----------



## gooberbm

I wasn't around here when it came out, but was there much talk about the KBear Ormosia? It's sale price on Keephifi is a steal for this set


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Out of whim, I pulled my old pair of Victor HP-FX500 out of her cold sleep since February of 2008, and plugged her to modern aspiring DAPs.

Wow! She still sings very well. No broken parts!!!

*Very beginning of IEM era, FX500 (left) and latest generation of dynamic IEM Truthear ZERO(right)*






This is my old memoir notes for FX500.

It is an instrument. Not only the shell is made of wood from Japan, the diaphragm is also made of wood. Pure wooden IEM FX500 is. Younger me, was so curious about
 “what “wood” any IEM sound with whole wooden components? “
“The internal chamber resonance must be very instrumental”


Here is some product info from ancient product guide:

===============================
　The "wood cone speaker," which uses wood for the diaphragm, is now a symbol of Victor brand speakers. It is such a unique and revolutionary technology.

The HP-FX500 from Victor Company of Japan, Ltd. is a canal-type earphone that incorporates this wood diaphragm technology. The housing is also made of wood, making it visually appealing and different from other products. It is the flagship model of the company's earphones at present.

*Point 1 Wood dome unit*

　The most distinctive feature is, of course, the use of a wooden diaphragm, the "wood dome unit. The diaphragm is located inside the speaker or earphone and is the last key component that converts the input electrical signal into sound (air vibration). Its shape and material have an extremely large impact on sound quality.

　This is why Victor turned its attention to wood. Wood has the ideal characteristics for a diaphragm: it transmits vibrations at a high speed and absorbs them moderately. On the other hand, it is difficult to form and process, and is easily deformed and cracked, making its practical use as a diaphragm extremely difficult. The company finally *solved this problem by soaking the material in sake (Japanese rice wine) *to soften it, thereby completing the wood cone speaker.





_Wood diaphragm "wood dome unit" (cited from press release). Wooden diaphragm developed for earphones is shaped thinner than the thickness of a single hair using proprietary thin-film processing technology._

　The wood dome diaphragm in this model was achieved by thin-film processing of wood, shaping it into a dome shape, and laminating it with base material, a manufacturing technique different from that used for speaker cones (softening by sake was not used in the creation of the diaphragm for this model). (Softening by sake was not used in the creation of the diaphragm.) In any case, this unit, too, is said to provide beautiful resonance and natural spaciousness in all ranges of sound due to the excellent acoustic properties of wood.

*Point 2 Details for improved sound quality*

　The sound quality of this product is not based solely on the wood dome diaphragm. Various other technologies have been introduced to maximize the use of the diaphragm.

　One of the most immediately noticeable features from the exterior is the wooden cabinet. While there is a technique of aiming for clear sound quality by suppressing cabinet vibration, the wood housing was probably adopted for this model to "make the cabinet resonate beautifully. The wood housing also adds a sense of calmness to the appearance and feel, enhancing the appeal of the product as a whole.





_Internal illustration of the HP-FX500 (taken from the product information page). Optimizing vibration by combining different materials is a common technique in audio. In this unit, the brass ring behind the unit plays a significant role._

　A brass ring is mounted on the back of the wood unit. By using a material with a high specific gravity, the brass ring is intended to reliably catch and transmit the vibrations of the unit. The "damping gel" inside the housing is designed to suppress the touch noise of the cord. Incidentally, the brass ring and damping gel are also used in the lower model HP-FX300. The overall structure of the housing is canal-type but not sealed, with a mesh-covered port on the back. Therefore, sound leakage is large for a canal type.


*—So how Princess of the Woods sings?*
With modern technology and recording mix/mastering rendered by top-notch ear-tips(I rolled and paired AZLA Xelastec Crystal) , the Princess of the Woods sings in a very acoustic way, no huge sub-bass that we can expect from a modern IEM, no extreme resolutions like Kato/Zero celebrates, a very analogue and organic tone that she sings.

However FX500 was once the Flagship of Japan Victor Company, the JVC, it has at least the technical expressions that can nod my head “hmmm she is still very entertaining, the harmonies does sound that coming out from contrabass’s echo chamber.”

I’d say diffusion field neutral with very flat bass floor, the tuning wise and technicality wise at slightly behind what Kiwi ears Cadenza would offer for Mid-Treble. Lowerend, due to the wooden diaphragm, the transient response is rather  slow when compared to modern ones, but it has a certain “wood” string feeling of the reverb.

I’m going to have her another cold sleep, as old IEMs are not recable-able, once you got the wired gone, it takes great effort to soldering it back.

It was a great night sining together with this Princess of the woods.

My pick tonight was paganini’s la Campanella for this wooden bodied old JVC flagship.


Cheers!


----------



## baskingshark

gooberbm said:


> I wasn't around here when it came out, but was there much talk about the KBear Ormosia? It's sale price on Keephifi is a steal for this set



The KBEAR Ormosia is a hybrid which is U shaped and is relatively smooth and non fatiguing.

The Ormosia can be driven easily, and also can be used cable down or over ears, so it is quite versatile in terms of fitting. Despite being a hybrid, it is quite good in coherency, the DD bass can keep up with the BA handling the upper frequencies.

It has middling technicalities though, so it is more of a set for chilling and relaxing to, rather than critical listening. Many similarly priced hybrids at the $100 range will kill it in technicalities. There's also a dash of BA timbre.

I guess at full retail price ($99 USD) I would rate it 3/3.5 upon 5, since it loses to rivals in technical performance. But if discounted at the current $59 USD, it is definitely worth a consideration.


----------



## gooberbm

baskingshark said:


> The KBEAR Ormosia is a hybrid which is U shaped and is relatively smooth and non fatiguing.
> 
> The Ormosia can be driven easily, and also can be used cable down or over ears, so it is quite versatile in terms of fitting. Despite being a hybrid, it is quite good in coherency, the DD bass can keep up with the BA handling the upper frequencies.
> 
> ...


I'm trying them out because of the sale price, and I'm very impressed by them for what they're going for. I'm SO TIRED of the Zero/Chu/Wan'er/Cadenza, Aria/T3+/T2DLC/Titan S tunings. This is a breath of FRESH air to me, at $60


----------



## baskingshark

gooberbm said:


> I'm trying them out because of the sale price, and I'm very impressed by them for what they're going for. I'm SO TIRED of the Zero/Chu/Wan'er/Cadenza, Aria/T3+/T2DLC/Titan S tunings. This is a breath of FRESH air to me, at $60



Just my 2 cents, but perhaps you might wanna keep your powder dry. Save up for a substantial upgrade at the midFI region, eg Tanchjim Oxygen. Buying many sidegrade budget sets will add up to a midFI or even TOTL set soon enough, and most end up unused in the drawer.

In the big scheme of things, the KBEAR Ormosia is probably about average for $99 USD. Though, the $59 price is definitely quite attractive. Probably some of the gear you have like the Titan S may beat it in technicalities actually.


----------



## gooberbm (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh, no doubt that Ormosia isn't the most technical set, and that you can do better for something similar (Penon Fan 2 is a direct upgrade IMO). But I don't want to wear F2 out in public, so having a cheaper set that gives me the same vibes but I would cry less if something happened to them is still valuable.



baskingshark said:


> Just my 2 cents, but perhaps you might wanna keep your powder dry. Save up for a substantial upgrade at the midFI region, eg Tanchjim Oxygen. Buying many sidegrade budget sets will add up to a midFI or even TOTL set soon enough, and most end up unused in the drawer.


Truer words have not been spoken. But some heroes have to be out there, to help the people that are still in under-$100 budgets navigate these shark-infested waters


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gooberbm said:


> Oh, no doubt that Ormosia isn't the most technical set, and that you can do better for something similar (Penon Fan 2 is a direct upgrade IMO). But I don't want to wear F2 out in public, so having a cheaper set that gives me the same vibes but I would cry less if something happened to them is still valuable.
> 
> 
> Truer words have not been spoken. But some heroes have to be out there, to help the people that still in under-$100 budgets navigate these shark-infested waters


Headfi community and this discovery thread is for that👍 

We alone only have so much budget to spare, so we try out things together, as you get familiar with each headfier’s taste and writing style, you can have a pretty accurate guesstimate applied to the inputs, salvaging the output and update.

A collective intelligence.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> So I'm not the only one tempted by that sale coming back... I can resist anything... except temptation!
> 
> I have AQ0, AQ4 and DT600 and they all warm musical and not fatiguing.
> AQ4 is a significant upgrade from AQ0 (not only sound, it has nicer case and not the same problem with driver flex).
> ...


Haha itchy trigger there I see. 

$170 for OCC cable model of T800(whispering


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 29, 2022)

Is the Allure better at 99 than getting the Q04 at same price?  Evoke I assume is better.  Worth the extra 70 or so more?


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha itchy trigger there I see.
> 
> $170 for OCC cable model of T800(whispering


Sorry to break it to you, but they're out of stock for the OCC cable version.


----------



## Carpet (Dec 29, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the Allure better at 99 than getting the Q04 at same price?  Evoke I assume is better.  Worth the extra 70 or so more?


Well Allure seems to be half cost version of a $200 IEM. AQ4 is a $200 IEM on sale for half price. Do you want a single DD or a hybrid?

Edit: Allure might go on sale for less, AQ4 that's not likely.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> Well Allure seems to be half cost version of a $200 IEM. AQ4 is a $200 IEM on sale for half price. Do you want a single DD or a hybrid?


Aliexpress has cancelled my order for the AQ04 because I had a coupon added automatically.  Do you use them?


----------



## superuser1

AmericanSpirit said:


> parametric EQ


UAPP will remedy that


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FX500 took the hit for having sublime timbre but very recessed mids. Then the FX850 came out, and I bought that one, but the bass was too pronounced and ruined what was absolutely some of the best timbre and resolution in the field of IEM's. Then I got the FW01, but that one was more balanced, but the treble was a bit too much, and the resolution and the timbre wasn't as world class as the FX850. Now I got the FW08 and it's another bass monster with really good timbre but the treble is a bit more pulled back. The 10,000 or whaever it's called is on my wish list, but at $1400 used, is just too much for me (same with IE900).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Devastation - Idolatry (1991)

One of the greatest thrash metal albums of all time, and one of the best thrash metal albums of the 90's.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> The KBEAR Ormosia is a hybrid which is U shaped and is relatively smooth and non fatiguing.
> 
> The Ormosia can be driven easily, and also can be used cable down or over ears, so it is quite versatile in terms of fitting. Despite being a hybrid, it is quite good in coherency, the DD bass can keep up with the BA handling the upper frequencies.
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder if Kbear overprices their IEMs, the Aurora got heavily discounted after a year.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Out of whim, I pulled my old pair of Victor HP-FX500 out of her cold sleep since February of 2008, and plugged her to modern aspiring DAPs.
> 
> Wow! She still sings very well. No broken parts!!!
> 
> ...



Japan gets all the cool stuff, the only JVC audio products I've seen were some old dirty buds at a now defunct local Walgreens like a decade ago.


----------



## freelancr

AmericanSpirit said:


> Out of whim, I pulled my old pair of Victor HP-FX500 out of her cold sleep since February of 2008, and plugged her to modern aspiring DAPs.
> 
> Wow! She still sings very well. No broken parts!!!
> 
> ...



Ah good old wood. Still my preferred material for speaker woofers (processed to paper form).


----------



## pevinkarker

Any news about this?


----------



## Carpet

pevinkarker said:


> Any news about this?


There is now! They don't have much of December left if they don't want to be late.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> Aliexpress has cancelled my order for the AQ04 because I had a coupon added automatically.  Do you use them?


I got my AQ4 with an AE coupon in the Summer sale, but that was from full price. You could manually use the do not use coupon option before final checkout I suppose.


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> Makes me wonder if Kbear overprices their IEMs, the Aurora got heavily discounted after a year.
> 
> Japan gets all the cool stuff, the only JVC audio products I've seen were some old dirty buds at a now defunct local Walgreens like a decade ago.



It seems to be standard CHIFI behaviour to put their new launched gear at high prices. And if sales are bad after a few months, just discount it (perhaps till break even point?).

I've seen TRN gear asking for the moon at launch. Then after a lukewarm reception, it goes at 1/4 price LOL. Case in point: TRN X7 was like north of $100 ish USD. Now it is $27 USD LOL.

So the moral of the story is, don't rush to buy new CHIFI on day 1 of launch. In all likelihood, the prices will tumble faster than crypto in a few months' time (anyway a new sidegrade hypetrain will be released a few days later! Or in the case of KZ, a "PRO" version will be released a few days later). So hold your horses! Wait for a couple of weeks post release, if the IEM in question is still talked about or recommended, ah this may not be a flash in the pan hypetrain. If it is still talked about 3 months after release, yes we have a legit product.


----------



## gooberbm

WAON303 said:


> Makes me wonder if Kbear overprices their IEMs, the Aurora got heavily discounted after a year.


I would say they often overprice their stuff that isn’t entry-level, yes.


baskingshark said:


> So hold your horses! Wait for a couple of weeks post release, if the IEM in question is still talked about or recommended, ah this may not be a flash in the pan hypetrain. If it is still talked about 3 months after release, yes we have a legit product.


As a general principle, I agree. But this is also how we miss “diamonds in the rough” or sets that would work for us individually. Listening to consensus works often but the consensus this year (in sub-$100) was often Harman-inspired neutral/balanced sets were most hyped. I’ve had to do a lot of digging on my own to discover KBear Rosefinch and now Ormosia are very good alternative options for me. Or that P1 Max has been my favorite planar because it’s got a very unique-to-planar tuning.

What’s popular may not inspire someone, but lots of things slip through the cracks if we don’t try them. BUT we can’t go buy everything either. It’s a very tricky hobby, that way.


----------



## Tzennn

People might say Sony is underrated, for me i'd say Tanchjim


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> I got my AQ4 with an AE coupon in the Summer sale, but that was from full price. You could manually use the do not use coupon option before final checkout I suppose.


There was no link to release the coupon.  It was automatic and I could not get help removing it.  I will figure it out today.  Thanks for the suggestions regarding the AQ04.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Wouldn't you know Audiosense iems went back to original price the day after I had my order canceled.  Oh well, I guess I just didn't need them.


----------



## gooberbm

@baskingshark I was doing a thought experiment: My favorite set I've bought this year is Penon Fan 2. While I got it at it's VIP price, it's MSRP is $280.

For that same $280, I can buy Tinhifi P1 Max, the upcoming QKZ x HBB Khan, Fiio JD7, and KBear Ormosia. And if I throw in an extra $20, get one of the entry-level killers. As someone who's been in the hobby for a minute now, going for the one bigger shark makes more sense. But I honestly think for someone just starting out, the variety you can get in the sub-$100 price range is killer right now. As you said, the key is to know when not to buy sidegrades (particularly sidegrades of the same style). Like Tinhifi putting out the C2, C3, and T4+ at the same time. That is a trap, full stop.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 29, 2022)

Have any of you had difficulty ordering from Aliexpress? They have cancelled two orders that have led to not getting items.


----------



## baskingshark

gooberbm said:


> @baskingshark I was doing a thought experiment: My favorite set I've bought this year is Penon Fan 2. While I got it at it's VIP price, it's MSRP is $280.
> 
> For that same $280, I can buy Tinhifi P1 Max, the upcoming QKZ x HBB Khan, Fiio JD7, and KBear Ormosia. And if I throw in an extra $20, get one of the entry-level killers. As someone who's been in the hobby for a minute now, going for the one bigger shark makes more sense. But I honestly think for someone just starting out, the variety you can get in the sub-$100 price range is killer right now. As you said, the key is to know when not to buy sidegrades (particularly sidegrades of the same style). Like Tinhifi putting out the C2, C3, and T4+ at the same time. That is a trap, full stop.



Yep, agree with you.

Well, the barrier to entry for entering this hobby is way lower than just 4 - 5 years back, budget gear is more affordable than ever, today's $20 IEMs may be 5 years' ago $100 type of sound quality, today's midFI may be the TOTL of a few years back. As you pointed out, the variety and quality on offer for sub $100 is now really amazing. Great time to be in this hobby! No need to sell a kidney to get some small whiff of audio nirvana.

Budget gear is really very good to experiment to see what sound signature you like (or dislike). But perhaps once you know what you want, it is probably wiser to upgrade to midFI and stop buying in budget sidegrade purgatory. Cause just snagging 5 so called budget IEMs will add up to a midFI set, and I think around 70% of the budget releases are mere sidegrades that ultimately will end up in a drawer and not get much ear time.

With regard to upgrading to TOTL, I would argue that the diminishing returns are bad. Like MidFI -> TOTL maybe gives 10 - 20% improvement but for 10x more coin. So midFI is still the sweet spot IMHO.

But of course different strokes for different folks. Some like the journey (rather than the destination), to savour every different new budget champ that comes out. There is an undeniable FOMO (maybe staying on audio forums is bad haha). Some consumers wanna sieve the wheat to find that 1 in a 100 gem? Some want to chase the TOTL unicorn at all costs, even a 10% improvement to them is worth spending the money. So whatever floats your boat, nothing right or wrong, just spend within your means (don't spend the baby's diaper fund on IEMs)!


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> . . .
> So the moral of the story is, don't rush to buy new CHIFI on day 1 of launch. In all likelihood, the prices will tumble faster than crypto in a few months' time (anyway a new sidegrade hypetrain will be released a few days later! Or in the case of KZ, a "PRO" version will be released a few days later). So hold your horses! Wait for a couple of weeks post release, if the IEM in question is still talked about or recommended, ah this may not be a flash in the pan hypetrain. If it is still talked about 3 months after release, yes we have a legit product.


Nooo, don’t listen to the bad man.  As a niche hobby, we need the brave souls out there, to spend their discretionary funds on bleeding edge trinkets.  How else would there be a progression from alpha, to beta, to release candidates, to a finished product ?

”*Pioneers take the arrows, settlers take the land”*

Pro:
All scarcasm aside, in my opinion, the next evolutionary step of the KZ PRx is going to be heavily influenced by the community buying  the Pro release and supplying feedback.

Con:
Just stop buying new TRN releases that cost anywhere north of $90 USD. Hopefully dismal sales of their over the top driver count products would  influence them, to concentrate their efforts on their more moderately priced success’


----------



## lgcubana

Here‘s another rational, for why every collector should have less expensive IEMs, in their collection:
I just got pressured, into volunteering, to cleaning a driveway today.  I would really prefer to takeout one of my recently purchased hybrids, but humidity and moisture will dictate using one of my more moderately price single DD units.


----------



## PhonoPhi

*Know Thy Sources

Arguments for the crucial importance of portable sources based on an inevitably personal story of the “source journey”*

_Not to read through all of it – main conclusions are formulated in the end in lieu of an executive summary but with obligatory scrolling through _

I thought to put together this opinion piece, while exploring Muse M3 and Tempotec Sonata III DACs as my latest sources, experiencing once again how much difference a source can exert in a sound chain, and reflecting upon how this knowledge may still come under the radar for many in this hobby, while prompted by great comments of @o0genesis0o on AKM/ESS choices and how challenging choosing one’s first “audiophile” IEM can be starting “fresh”.

*Personal experience with sources*
My first “audiophile” source was Fiio Q1. I “graduated” to Q1-II fast and donated Q1. Q1-II with its 2.5-mm balanced output triumphing over intentionally underpowered/anemic SE 3.5 mm strongly biased/coerced switching to balanced cables that I did. In a retrospective now, Q1-II is quite warm with appreciable background noise. Q1-II naturally paired well with IEMs like treble-rich Fiio F9 pro. While F9 pro can be perceived as treble-piercing to many with more neutral sources.
Almost anything after Q1-II would feel more resolving and “analytical”; my next source happened to be Pioneer XDP-30R DAP. 30R is ESS9018-based, so the ESS rendering was there, while 30R happened to be quite treble-smoothened and gentle (if not warm), that took me some time (efforts and funds) to realize. I thought about 30R as a typical resolving ESS-based DAP, while spending few years of happy music listening with it as the main source.  At the same time, the source signature surely exerted a strong imprint onto my listening preferences and IEM selection during this time. As a result, my IEM preferences were becoming quite treble-centric to compensate for the appreciable treble smoothing of the source.
So when the time has come to look for a new source, 30R happened to be hard to match with its ESS-softened signature. I first acquired Tempotec V1A to use a transport (it is really great for this, I wish Tempotec make V2 and V3 upgrade) that came as a great bundle with Sonata HD pro, and at first these two sources sounded quite different (and unusual, if not unnatural) compared to 30R.
After 30R, V1a with its AKM 4377 felt to sound so neutered, while (the neutral) Sonata HD was perceived by me as so dry/clinical sounding. Now I can chuckle about it. Sonata HD pro is actually an excellent neutral (one of the closest to “transparent”) DACs. At the same time, AK4377, as a budget AKM line, are still biasedly perceived by me as somewhat limited in sound rendering, with the best implementation that I have being Fiio BTR3K still not something to brag about sound rendering.
I did not realize yet that my quest to replace 30R with a similar sounding DAC/DAP was destined to become quite lengthy (and expensive) journey. I learned a lot meanwhile, so it was a worthy experience to a good degree (with 25+ more sources in between).
Recently, this source quest could be concluded to reach some culmination with Muse M3 and Sonata III providing the “missing links”, while my taste has arguably become more refined being exposed to more neutral sources and starting to appreciate them.
The main lesson from this story is that knowing rendering specifics, e.g. colouring, of your source is important. Especially if you are in a quest for new IEM/headphone. IMO, most of the high-end sources colour the sound in one way or another, modify harmonics, "house sound", etc. Otherwise, how else these premium products would differentiated themselves? Accordingly, having a good idea how your source is different from neutral by having a good neutral reference seems as a very good idea to me (in a retrospective).

*AKM vs ESS and then vs. Cirrus*
Continuing with the same retrospective, the smoothening of 30R was in the direction of the “velvet” sound of AKM that many prefer, especially to listen for more piercing full-spectrum music.
One thing that I learned in my source journey is that AKM chips are totally not my (subjective) preference. The budget ones, as AK437X sound neutered and uneventful, nearly the same as budget ALC 5686. While my experience with AK4993 in Hidisz S9 (not pro) lead to my only returned item in AliExpress – the background noise alone was not acceptable at all. Perhaps, a defective item, but more likely a feature of the “velvet” sound. My brain prefers the resolution and the fast transients of the source rendering and transducers, hence my strong preference for BA IEMs and then planars over DDs.

More to the influence of sources: the disruption of AKM production brought massive replacement with ESS. This imposed transition from “smooth velvet” to “treble glare” seemed to cause the corresponding move in IEMs to sound better matching with prevailing DACs. For instance transition in KZ IEMs (that I closely follow and have most) from ZAX to much smoother ZAS and ASX to treble-anemic AST. A lot of other IEM became more polite in treble as well to have a better synergy with ESS sources.
Then there were some efforts to make some ESS-based sources sound AKM-like. The closest ESS-based, AKM-like DAC that I experienced was Shanling UA2 – somewhat likeable in its smooth rendering, but hardly a prime choice for me due to the noticeable background noise.
Pitch-black background is very important for me in sources. As well, velvet rendering feels overly smooth to my ears, so gently softened/pro ESS, such as in Muse M3 or Cirrus-based sources are my preference.
My main experience with Cirrus is based on several CS43131 DACs that offer neutral and highly resolving rendering that may be considered as a very good alternative to the ESS vs. AKM dilemma with their respective more polarizing colouring. After all, my favourite DAC is CS-based Tempotec E44.

*Apple dongle*
While not “universal” (as some purists in the sound science forum try to tout it), it needs to be acknowledged as a very well engineered and very cost effective (at $8) source designed to be used with 42-Ohm Apple earphones. Correspondingly, this dongle works optimally with ca. 40-Ohm transducers, while its broader useful range is from ca. 30 Ohm to 60 Ohm (EU version) and up to 120 Ohm (NA version), obviously dependent on transducer sensitivity and the level of your recordings (for instance Spotify music is noticeably louder than the reference Chesky records).

A *subjective favourite DAC*
Now if there is a single favourite source (under $100 or so), for me that would be Sonata E44 – powerful, near neutral with well articulated crisp energetic rendering, power efficient, and with the great 4.4 mm main output, and 4.4 to 3.5 mm (quite unique) balanced-to-non-balanced connector making a vwry good use of the space. As well, I use Sonata BHD with its softer rendering with my more piercing all-BA IEMs, as I found good match/synergy there.

*Balanced vs. unbalanced sources*
While being “hooked” to balanced by Fiio sources, my objective reasoning for the transition to balanced was that the balanced circuits have more capabilities, such as using two independent circuitry of DAC and amp for each channel, achieving either twice more power or better noise and stability. As well, it is always easier to use a balanced cable with a non-balanced sources than vice versa.
At the same time, the power and transients can be satisfied by good non-balanced implementation as well, so it should not be a decisive criterion for arriving to an informative decision on the source selection.

*Using impedance adapters with the sources*
A brief summary, given recent discussions and my instructive and enjoyable testing quesr with impedance adapters. The main purpose of the impedance adapters is to bridge the mismatch between the IEM and the sources, namely too powerful ones. Respectively, using weak sources with impedance adapters is largely futile. With the powerful sources, a properly selected impedance adapter will make the source functioning in its optimal power range, reducing the noise and improving the sound. For multidriver IEMs, impedance adapters will also affect the power distribution between the drivers – an aspect to be aware of and possibly to take some advantage (or to realize that changes are notvto your liking for well-engineered IEMs) in your experimentation with the impedance adapters.

*Relative importance of the source in an overall sound chain*
In a retrospective, if to describe a relative balance of importance in percentage: for me, transducers will be about 60-70% and sources 20-30%. The tips will take the majority of the remaining (or can be counted as a part of the transducer coupling). The importance if tips us easier to realize with their direct immediate effect on the seal, comfort and sound.
As for the cables, using a good source capable of generating same transients at the higher voltage, you should worry only about the fit, ergonomics and aesthetics of the matching colours of cables. Leave copper/silver nonsense and buying expensive ones based on unjustified claims of gold, palladium, and some R&D done without any comparison graphs, to helplessly gullible and clueless “audiophiles” (sorry to sound harsh but that is all that I have to say based on my experience with cables and cable “promotions” in this forum).

*To summarize* my thoughts in a *concluding perspective*: make sure that you have (or can borrow for critical testing) a neutral source (such as an Apple dongle or Sonata HD pro, from what I can attest for, surely there are many others) to use as a reference in your IEM/headphone quests/tests. Know the limits of your source (voltage for the total power and current for the lowest suitable IEM impedance). Use impedance adapters to your advantage for better source/transducer matching to take the full advantage of your overly powerful (or powerful enough to take more load) sources.
Enjoy the hobby to the fullest 
Happy New Year!


----------



## ChrisOc

My review of the Letshouer S12 Pros is up. Here is the link for those looking for a very good Planar Magnetic set:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/letshuoer-s12-planar-iem.25649/reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Have any of you had difficulty ordering from Aliexpress? They have cancelled two orders that have led to not getting items.


I heard Covid outbreak is pretty destructive right now, supply chain took hit.

One of my order I placed got postponed to February 🫠


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> *Know Thy Sources
> 
> Arguments for the crucial importance of portable sources based on an inevitably personal story of the “source journey”*
> 
> ...


Great narratives and coverage! 

Besides AKM/ESS/CS, there were once Wolfson chip that had great reputation among old porta-fi audiophiles for apple’s ipods. Sad to see Wolfson shows no presence at current market.


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> I heard Covid outbreak is pretty destructive right now, supply chain took hit.
> 
> One of my order I placed got postponed to February 🫠


My issue was with their computer system.  I can order on my work computer and get the item.  Attempts on my home computer and I-phone are a different story.  Consecutive cancellations on orders made on my phone by their security.  They could not tell me how to fix it.  And told me to wait 48 hours before I order again.  I think I was just agitated because they killed my order for the Audiosense AQ4 and when I woke this morning it was no longer on sale.  I feel sorry for the on-line chat person I talked with.  I really didn't need the AQ4 did I.  I was advised on this very board.


----------



## Vonbuddy

FYI.  I spoke to the Audiosense folks regarding ordering directly from them versus going through Aliexpress and they said that might be possible next month.  If anyone is interested in doing that, here is the link.    Shop | audiosense


----------



## AmericanSpirit

pevinkarker said:


> Any news about this?


Ah, so we may see sub $20 offering from Truthear.

My bet is 7.8mm LCP driver that is used for Truthear ZERO’s of the dual DD.
Maybe we will have some fun tuned ones from Turhear (like Quarks DSP) with better spec drivers than Chu.

p.s. I noticed Quark DSP’s connector is not generic 3.5mm SE, but a USB-C with a certain DSP circuits on it. Order placed out of curiosity and saw the tuning for DSP on Quark is pretty nice. I’m looking forward comparing new Trurhear’s sub $20 offering with 7Hz Zero, Tripowin Lea, CCA CRA+, Chu and upcoming Jiu, Quarks OG/DSP , Tanchijim Tanya, and maybe Final E500 as bottom line for resolutions


----------



## Surf Monkey

freelancr said:


> Ah good old wood. Still my preferred material for speaker woofers (processed to paper form).



Mmmm. Yes. Woofer. Woooooofer. 

Woody. It’s a very woody word.

Woofer.


----------



## gadgetgod

Ah look like my family got hit by viral, I was not even able to check out the thread for a week or something. Hope you guys are having a great time(sorry I might not be active for a few more days my 2-year-old still has a viral fever). So I am here to wish you all an early happy new year(will try my best to be here on 31st night as well 

Here's my post regarding New year!!

I have tried plenty of gear this year, I am thankful to many people for all that. From my regular 200-500$ bracket, I have got to own some 1000$ bracket stuff and was lucky enough to audition some top-tier stuff as well. TBH with all the exposure this year, I feel afresh and new to the hobby. I have finally found two IEMs this year which I consider might be the end game for me, they are the Empire Ears Odin and Oriolus Trailli!! I liked the Aroma Audio Jewel as well. But what can I say, it would take me a few years to grab the Trailli and Odin itself lol.

Some Gear I have tested and liked a lot this year according to their price brackets:-

Around 50$:-
Celest Gumiho, Tangzu Shimin Li.

Under 100$:-
BQEYZ Topaz, QoA Gimlet, DUNU Kima.

Under 300$:-
Audio Hekili, BQEYZ Winter, AFUL Performer 5.

500$ & Around:-
SA6 Ultra, Senn IE600, UM MEXT.

1000$ & Beyond:-
Noble Audio Kublai Khan, Audeze Euclid, Noble Audio Sultan, Oriolus Trailli, Empire Ears Odin.

Digital Audio Players:-
TEmpotec V6, HiBy RS2, Shanling M7, Astell&Kern SE200, Kann Max.

Cables:-
Effect Audio Eros S & Cadmus.

Portable USB DAC/AMPs:-
Questyle M15(The King Dongle IMO).

I have tried a lot more, maybe missed a few to mention here, but love these the most to remember them every day!!

Some things I enjoy but don't like a lot:-
Tangzu Waner'SG, See Audio Yume II.

Some things I don't like at all:-
FiR Audio NE4.

I hope you guys enjoy reading this post!! Happy new year to you and your families 
No picture today, not feeling well enough to click a good image


----------



## Vonbuddy

gadgetgod said:


> Ah look like my family got hit by viral, I was not even able to check out the thread for a week or something. Hope you guys are having a great time(sorry I might not be active for a few more days my 2-year-old still has a viral fever). So I am here to wish you all an early happy new year(will try my best to be here on 31st night as well
> 
> Here's my post regarding New year!!
> 
> ...


I was intrigued to see you included the Audio Hekili.  I am waiting on mine from Linsoul at the moment.  What did you like most about it?  The Winter and Performer 5 are on my list to get at some point.  I have the Tempotec V6, but I have not started using it yet.  Wouldn't mind hearing your experiences there either.  I really like the Questyle M15.  Probably my best portable at the moment.  The 12 is good too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Cross posting Truthear ZERO and Softear RSV A-B Test.

Both of them are fully personal preference fitted so it may not be useful review material, just a audiophile’s hobby notes 🗒️ 

Softears RSV : 
▶︎Cable |  PW Audio Copper 28 V2 4.4mm TRRS
▶︎Eartip |  Softears UC (M)

Truthear ZERO : 
▶︎Cable |  XINHS Gold&Silver 4.4mm TRRS
▶︎Eartip |  SpinFit CP360 (L)



AmericanSpirit said:


> prerequisites.


----------



## gadgetgod

Vonbuddy said:


> I was intrigued to see you included the Audio Hekili.  I am waiting on mine from Linsoul at the moment.  What did you like most about it?  The Winter and Performer 5 are on my list to get at some point.  I have the Tempotec V6, but I have not started using it yet.  Wouldn't mind hearing your experiences there either.  I really like the Questyle M15.  Probably my best portable at the moment.  The 12 is good too.


Hekili, I love it for its effortless sound. It's for me like, put it into the ears and keep on listening for hours and hours without any fatigue. The only con would be the BA Timbre that's pretty evident in most tracks(although I don't mind it, because Hekilli delivers quite a resolution for its price). V6 is a good DAP, although I have sold it as I have settled with the SE200 currently. V6 has got quite a balance for its price bracket. I have heard the other players in the bracket like the HiBy R5 Gen 2/Shanlign M3X(not the ultra), V6 delivers good balance between clarity and tonality.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 29, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Mmmm. Yes. Woofer. Woooooofer.
> 
> Woody. It’s a very woody word.
> 
> Woofer.


I tried to send John Cleese a video clip of Coach Mike Leach, God rest his soul.  If any of you are not familiar with Coach Leach and are interested, he was one of the most free-spirited guys you would know.  Youtube is full of his video clips that are more than funny.    Here are some:


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yep, agree with you.
> 
> Well, the barrier to entry for entering this hobby is way lower than just 4 - 5 years back, budget gear is more affordable than ever, today's $20 IEMs may be 5 years' ago $100 type of sound quality, today's midFI may be the TOTL of a few years back. As you pointed out, the variety and quality on offer for sub $100 is now really amazing. Great time to be in this hobby! No need to sell a kidney to get some small whiff of audio nirvana.
> 
> ...


Yea 2022 is indeed a year of

▶︎TOTL boutique shop facing more pressure of gap between that 10-20% gap shrinking. Maybe single digit difference by 2023. Those TOTL IEM Only costs $400-500 as breakeven point. Above that is purely intangible goodwill.
▶︎Advancement of sub$100, especially heating up sub$20 segment, I feel poor for cost-initiative brands, they now are not allowed with excessive leisurely profit margin over their offering. But it has to be this way, a spirit of fair macroeconomic competitive market.

Rolling back just a year or so, the blind-pick for sub$100 was Moondrop’s Aria OG, with few other colored side options.

Now we have all options and tuning readily available, KZ is facing tough challenges as this battleground was their main market.

One breakthrough I saw for 2022 is Truthear.

I’ve spent enough time to draw a conclusion that both Truthear ZERO and HEXA is market re-defining spec for sub $100 (HEXA), sub$50 (ZERO), now seemingly Truthear is really entering the “actual sales volume zone” that weighs 80% of company’s revenue source, the hot sub$20 jungle.

I was hoping Truthear to enter $100-500 segment and starts to offer TOTL beater with that price, but it was purely personal desire based hope, their advancement to U20 is strategically making sense.

As we are almost reaching the end of 2022, I do hope a happy new year and great 2023 for the further endeavors of this industry.


P.S.
@MOONDROP 
My personal wish for 2023, seeing Moondrop losing its absolute competitiveness with their blessings for $100-500, and rise of Truthear, is that they come up with revamped M8–the successor project of S8– with 12BA with following capabilities.

Moondrop S12 : 5way 4 acoustic tube
Price @599 MRSP with cost of $550, keep $49 in moondrop’s earning.
▶︎3 switches tunable with bass tuning based on Variations with lower bass floor. Let users to decide when to initiate “sub-bass”, “finesse”, “vocal” boosts.
▶︎With pressure release system like AFUL
▶︎Hopefully some similar internal acoustic bass resonance chamber to amplify bass with more depth imaging, like AFUL’s “micro resonator tech”

2BA for Subwoofer  | Vented Sonion 38 AcuPass
2BA for mid-bass to Mid | Sonion 37
4BA for mid to upper-mid | Softears -MID-A (probably proprietary Custom Sonion 2600 or like)
2BA for treble tweeter | Knowles SWFK with capacitor
2BA for super tweeter |  Knowles RAD with capacitor


----------



## Surf Monkey

Vonbuddy said:


> I tried to send John Cleese a video clip of Coach Mike Leach, God rest his soul.  If any of you are not familiar with Coach Leach and are interested, he was one of the most free-spirited guys you would know.  Youtube is full of his video clips that are more than funny.    Here are some:




LOL

“I’ve found that there’s still candy innovation…”

Priceless. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Leonarfd (Dec 29, 2022)

*ISN EST50*
Very early impression is very good and fun. Detailed tonality and impressive soundstage with a excellent sub bass shelf. One of few who has dared for the newer stabilized wood offer over the stock green or old blue design, happy I did.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> People might say Sony is underrated, for me i'd say Tanchjim


something can't be underated if they talk about it all the time, and in the case of the Oxygen, it's constantly brought up for comparison.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Vonbuddy said:


> Have any of you had difficulty ordering from Aliexpress? They have cancelled two orders that have led to not getting items.


Nope. Never. Always a smooth transaction, but I typically steer clear because of the long waits in shipping. Sometimes 3 weeks.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

Ha.

I smell money 💴 behind hyping Cadenza. He received more than 1 set of freebie from Kiwi ears📝 

take extra caution from HBB’s inputs.


----------



## gooberbm

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ha.
> 
> I smell money 💴 behind hyping Cadenza. He received more than 1 set of freebie from Kiwi ears📝
> 
> take extra caution from HBB’s inputs.


This is a very cynical take, to say a company with two IEM releases paid off HBB to cancel his own collaboration and “shill” for them


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gooberbm said:


> This is a very cynical take, to say a company with two IEM releases paid off HBB to cancel his own collaboration and “shill” for them


Yet...it could be true?


----------



## gooberbm

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yet...it could be true?


And it could also be true that nothing untoward is going on, but we’re choosing violence today, it seems


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Nope. Never. Always a smooth transaction, but I typically steer clear because of the long waits in shipping. Sometimes 3 weeks.



Shipping has been a killer there lately. COVID and the holidays have slowed things down even more. I’m still waiting on a Kiiboom Allure that shipped over a month ago. Three weeks has become almost standard at AliX. 

But like you I’ve never had a problem with ordering there. You just want to make sure that the shop you choose has lots of followers and a good rating. Like eBay you want to buy the seller first and the product second.


----------



## domq422

I really feel like Kiwi would have to offer HBB a *LARGE *sum of money in order for him to completely pull his collab AND promote their set simultaneously. I wouldn't think that is the case, honestly. However, from an outsiders point of view, I can admit it does seem a bit suspicious.


----------



## lgcubana

Vonbuddy said:


> My issue was with their computer system.  I can order on my work computer and get the item.  Attempts on my home computer and I-phone are a different story.  Consecutive cancellations on orders made on my phone by their security.  They could not tell me how to fix it.  And told me to wait 48 hours before I order again.  I think I was just agitated because they killed my order for the Audiosense AQ4 and when I woke this morning it was no longer on sale.  I feel sorry for the on-line chat person I talked with.  I really didn't need the AQ4 did I.  I was advised on this very board.


Are you using FireFox on your personal devices ?


----------



## Surf Monkey

gooberbm said:


> And it could also be true that nothing untoward is going on, but we’re choosing violence today, it seems



When it comes to YouTubers who do collaborations you have assume there’s an ulterior motive. Clearly they have some kind of relationship with the brand. The nature of that relationship is never overt. The bottom line remains “buyer beware.” At this point YouTuber collaborations are more of a red flag than an enticement to me.


----------



## gooberbm (Dec 29, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> When it comes to YouTubers who do collaborations you have assume there’s an ulterior motive. Clearly they have some kind of relationship with the brand. The nature of that relationship is never overt. The bottom line remains “buyer beware.” At this point YouTuber collaborations are more of a red flag than an enticement to me.


Everybody who does anything for profit has ulterior motives. Do you have anything to say about Dsnuts or Redcarmoose or reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?

It’s one thing to say “buyer beware” listening too much to reviewer/influencers. It’s kinda different to make baseless accusations about someone’s integrity because you personally disapprove of collaborations.

Now could it be true? Sure. Is there any actual evidence you can provide to back up the claim? No. But to say HBB got paid off by Kiwi Ears without even heresay is bordering on liable and it’s irresponsible


----------



## pevinkarker

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah, so we may see sub $20 offering from Truthear.
> 
> My bet is 7.8mm LCP driver that is used for Truthear ZERO’s of the dual DD.
> Maybe we will have some fun tuned ones from Turhear (like Quarks DSP) with better spec drivers than Chu.
> ...


Its a iem for sure? I was thinking about something like a dongle


----------



## Surf Monkey

gooberbm said:


> Everybody who does anything for profit has ulterior motives. Do you have anything to say about Dsnuts or Redcarmoose or reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?
> 
> It’s one thing to say “buyer beware” listening too much to reviewer/influencers. It’s kinda different to make baseless accusations about someone’s integrity because you personally disapprove of collaborations.
> 
> Now could it be true? Sure. Is there any actual evidence you can provide to back up the claim? No. But to say HBB got paid off by Kiwi Ears without even heresay is bordering on liable and it’s irresponsible



I don’t disapprove of them. I just see them as a red flag.


----------



## Maxima7

Surf Monkey said:


> When it comes to YouTubers who do collaborations you have assume there’s an ulterior motive. Clearly they have some kind of relationship with the brand. The nature of that relationship is never overt. The bottom line remains “buyer beware.” At this point YouTuber collaborations are more of a red flag than an enticement to me.


At least a lot of these people with collabs are not like Amazon reviews (everything 4+ stars) with some exceptions. I think it was Zeos whose shtick is to say something is good and then ramble on about stuff.



> Everybody who does anything for profit has ulterior motives. Do you have anything to say about Dsnuts or Redcarmoose or reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?


Even more encompassing than that. A lot of people intend to sell/trade their gear at some point whether in these classifieds or elsewhere, so less inclined to be critical if they're discussing said gear.


----------



## gooberbm (Dec 29, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> I don’t disapprove of them. I just see them as a red flag.


And like I said, unless someone is going to question EVERY reviewer/influencer’s integrity based on their standing relationships with companies that provide them with sponsored goods, it’s dirty pool to say one is bought for their opinions, without specific evidence.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Any link about the 20$ Truthears around? I seem to have missed it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

gooberbm said:


> And like I said, unless someone is going to question EVERY reviewer/influencer’s integrity based on their standing relationships with companies that provide them with sponsored goods, it’s dirty pool to say one is bought for their opinions, without specific evidence.



Who reads any kind of review and takes it at flat face value? Isn’t part of reading/watching reviews understanding the context? Knowing how any given reviewer approaches a product? What they like and dislike? There are a LOT of moving parts when it comes to any subjective review. And again, a collaboration between reviewer and maker (especially when the relationship appears to be 99% marketing and very little actual tuning) raises red flags. A collaboration is a step WAY beyond “they sent me a set so I reviewed it.” A collaboration means that the “reviewer” now has a vested interest in both the product and the company that makes it. 

I mean, we’re all presumably adults here. I don’t think my opinion on this is out of line at all.


----------



## ripleyspurs

Hi, does flac rip lose bass. I only ask this because when listening to 128wma on Sony a845 I can listen flat through Sennhieser HD 595s, but flac on Sony a35 I have to up the bass 60hz by 3 or 4 to get the same response.


----------



## gooberbm

Surf Monkey said:


> Who reads any kind of review and takes it at flat face value? Isn’t part of reading/watching reviews understanding the context? Knowing how any given reviewer approaches a product? What they like and dislike? There are a LOT of moving parts when it comes to any subjective review. And again, a collaboration between reviewer and maker (especially when the relationship appears to be 99% marketing and very little actual tuning) raises red flags. A collaboration is a step WAY beyond “they sent me a set so I reviewed it.” A collaboration means that the “reviewer” now has a vested interest in both the product and the company that makes it.
> 
> I mean, we’re all presumably adults here. I don’t think my opinion on this is out of line at all.


The opinion you are expressing is fair. It’s still not the same thing as “HBB’s opinion was bought by Kiwi Ears and he compromised his own collaboration to shill Cadenza, implying Cadenza is a secret collaboration” which should be out of pocket unless AmericanSpirit can prove such an allegation


----------



## Surf Monkey

gooberbm said:


> The opinion you are expressing is fair. It’s still not the same thing as “HBB’s opinion was bought by Kiwi Ears and he compromised his own collaboration to shill Cadenza, implying Cadenza is a secret collaboration” which should be out of pocket unless AmericanSpirit can prove such an allegation



Fair enough.


----------



## morndewey

Anyone else curious about ibasso IT05? Doesn’t seem to be anything yet as far as feedback, etc.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

domq422 said:


> I really feel like Kiwi would have to offer HBB a *LARGE *sum of money in order for him to completely pull his collab AND promote their set simultaneously. I wouldn't think that is the case, honestly. However, from an outsiders point of view, I can admit it does seem a bit suspicious.


So, that comes to my old pre-caution warning *BEFORE* seeing those fishy moves.⬇️


AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea your closing word, it’s not bad if you don’t have $50 good IEM. Is basically one sentence summary of cadenza. Definitely not “sub $50 king” as hyped. This is my final conclusion after tip rolls, and 100hrs of burn in to Cadenza.
> 
> *Attention calling for ongoing trend of “frequent collab reviewer”.*
> 
> ...





helloh3adfi said:


> Any link about the 20$ Truthears around? I seem to have missed it.


Nah just wild guess. Like @pevinkarker said, it could be a dongle too. But from the phrasing “entry-level killer” that Shenzen Audio wrapped, that’s often used for $20 latest high-performance entry level IEMs


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> Fair enough.


Yup. 
If this is a lawsuit, we lack of substantial proof. But at least there are more than one point that we can consider as motivational circumstances.
Red falg🚩


----------



## InvisibleInk

ripleyspurs said:


> does flac rip lose bass



FLAC is lossless. It loses nothing from the CD version.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> At least a lot of these people with collabs are not like Amazon reviews (everything 4+ stars) with some exceptions. I think it was Zeos whose shtick is to say something is good and then ramble on about stuff.
> 
> 
> Even more encompassing than that. A lot of people intend to sell/trade their gear at some point whether in these classifieds or elsewhere, so less inclined to be critical if they're discussing said gear.


Conflict of interest.

It is prohibited under regulations for consulting firms to provide “evaluation of fairness” to the same subject.

It is just mechanically contradictory.
So it comes to this suggestion 


AmericanSpirit said:


> He is talented in tuning, but when it comes to objective evaluation, the bias portion actually weight pretty heavily on his outputs.
> 
> I guess rather than doing consulting jobs, which may trigger objections from hardcore fans of the brand, it’s about a time for him to start his own Crinacle Acoustics brand.  I’d buy that. Same to HBB, they need to graduate from “free-rider” of establishment.  Grown ups they are already, no need mommy and daddy to feed themselves.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 30, 2022)

gooberbm said:


> Everybody who does anything for profit has ulterior motives. Do you have anything to say about Dsnuts or Redcarmoose or reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?
> 
> It’s one thing to say “buyer beware” listening too much to reviewer/influencers. It’s kinda different to make baseless accusations about someone’s integrity because you personally disapprove of collaborations.
> 
> Now could it be true? Sure. Is there any actual evidence you can provide to back up the claim? No. But to say HBB got paid off by Kiwi Ears without even heresay is bordering on liable and it’s irresponsible


youtube reviewer has different followers than headfi. We have different demographics mate.

I do believe it is against Google’s consumer trust policy.
Those “Top5 $sub 50” video shall be cited with “This video contains promotional contents” disclaimer.

I’m pretty sure they didn’t purchase the IEM, so there are *direct/indirect form of exchange in financial incentives/considerations, and/or business arrangements between/among the party/parties, which shall be qualified as “Promotion”* youtube video contents. It is not categorized at this moment. Not only one particular channel, but all channels on youtube.

Hiding those facts and practicing “stealth marketing” is an antitrust act of public consumers.


----------



## Poganin

morndewey said:


> Anyone else curious about ibasso IT05? Doesn’t seem to be anything yet as far as feedback, etc.


Ooooh, I didn't know about a new iBasso! I have the IT00 and IT07, but now I'm interested. I've been looking for a higher tier single DD for a while and it looks like this will be it!


----------



## morndewey

ripleyspurs said:


> Hi, does flac rip lose bass. I only ask this because when listening to 128wma on Sony a845 I can listen flat through Sennhieser HD 595s, but flac on Sony a35 I have to up the bass 60hz by 3 or 4 to get the same response.


Not sure I’m either understanding or replying correctly but mp3, as a consequence of the file/wave reduction algorithm, is likely to present with artificially boosted or neutered frequency response in some instances. Either way, the flac or lossless rendering is the more authentic profile.


----------



## morndewey

Poganin said:


> Ooooh, I didn't know about a new iBasso! I have the IT00 and IT07, but now I'm interested. I've been looking for a higher tier single DD for a while and it looks like this will be it!


Yeah, I gotta say, single DDs are more interesting to me than all the hybrid stuff. And ibasso makes quality stuff!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yet...it could be true?


Considering the revenue source of the business model, more than 80% of sales shall be coming from sub$50 segment, and thus that is a huge financial incentives for any company to have then step ahead of the competitors.
= Company’s motivation 

Youtube Reviewers’ motivation =
More collaboration = more reputation = more money = more review requests & freebies = more channel views /followers= more money = more reputations = more collaborations
Endless cycle

I’m not saying from a guess. This is from my own past life.

I earned Amazon Affiliate program’s commission based on my old review blog’s visitors went thru my amazon purchase link. They don’t even necessarily purchase my suggested items, “*ANY*” items they went through that affiliate link on Amazon, I earn money thru their future amazon purchase.  And there is a tendency that you get more page views for “explicit” expressions used when describing items, “BEST” “WORST”, and those expressions are very tempting to be used, to gain more publicity as a mean of acquiring new visitors and new followers. I felt there is some privacy concern because I could see my blog visitors personal amazon purchase, but ofcourse the visitors name and other PICI(personally identifiable confidential information) are masked. But still, wow. You see your followers buying an adult goods?😅 and you earn a fraction of money from those amazon purchases. It is based on their purchase amount, and if someone purchased a fridge, $2000 one, you get pretty good kick back from it.

And they coincide. They have means of communication, motives, no legal regulations so far to stop such act as an independent contractor.

But I do feel it is against Google’s advertisement policy.

They should disclose their promo video with proper “Paid Ads” tags.

We head-fier know they are not pure-good-hearted reviewers, but not random youtube viewer passing by.


----------



## gooberbm

AmericanSpirit said:


> youtube reviewer has different ignorant followers than all solid hardcore audiophiles on headfi. We have different demographics mate.
> 
> I do believe it is against Google’s consumer trust policy.
> Those “Top5 $sub 50” video shall be cited with “This video contains promotional contents” disclaimer.
> ...


wrapping these fair critiques around the point I’m stressing is starting to be intentionally disingenuous. Questioning a reviewer’s motivations and conflicts of interest (ie. Why is HBB hyping Cadenza all of a sudden over other pretty much equal sets, and should I follow his lead?) is fair game. Directly insinuating their integrity is compromised (ie. Directly saying Kiwi Ears bought his opinion when he hypes Cadenza) should be out of line


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

gooberbm said:


> wrapping these fair critiques around the point I’m stressing is starting to be intentionally disingenuous. Questioning a reviewer’s motivations and conflicts of interest (ie. Why is HBB hyping Cadenza all of a sudden over other pretty much equal sets, and should I follow his lead?) is fair game. Directly insinuating their integrity is compromised (ie. Directly saying Kiwi Ears bought his opinion when he hypes Cadenza) should be out of line


In my original criticism, I did exclude that direct accusation quote “I don’t think Kiwi Ears bribed HBB, I believe it is a voluntary hype of HBB”

It is critical assertion based on objectively observable circumstantial evidences.

Thanks for the reminder though, we should not cross the line of critical comments and stepping beyond that to personal insults.

But again, after reading my posts couple of pages back, and see this again. Sigh.


----------



## m9sfer

Collab saga continues...
From Tangzu Instagram


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 29, 2022)

Maybe 2023 will be the year of the collab. Seems that's the way things are going. I am personally waiting for someone to make a Dsnuts version of whatever. Would sell out immediately due my name. 

I kid. Havent heard a KZ phone and never heard a collab either. Though I was told from an insider these guys get up to 30% kick back per IEM sold.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Maybe 2023 will be the year of the collab. Seems that's the way things are going. I am personally waiting for someone to make a Dsnuts version of whatever. Would sell out immediately due my name.
> 
> I kid. Havent heard a KZ phone and never heard a collab either. Though I was told from an insider these guys get up to 30% kick back per IEM sold.


Warm-Neutral dsnuts brand I’d buy👍👀

Actually GS Audio offers OEM services, customizable tuning, customizable proprietary shell & faceplates, drivers.

I was in discussion with a Singaporean small brand, and I happened to realize that IEM might actually sourced from said GS Audio👀

30% is still within the range of ordinary and necessary royalty’s arm’s length, but wow it’s high.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

m9sfer said:


> Collab saga continues...
> From Tangzu Instagram


Grown up Brand x Grown up Brand collab is actually constructive and future aspiring.

Just not “hey slap my name on IEM” type free-rider collaboration. No future for that. Only short term gain.

They both have manufacturing capabilities.


----------



## Vonbuddy

What about the Elixir as an all around IEM?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> What about the Elixir as an all around IEM?





Pretty much like darker Monarch MKII, 

Pretty flat presentation, vocal and HRTF-neutral, with good amount of sub-bass lift. 

Looks like a all rounder to me. Not sure about drivers etc, was it single DD?


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 29, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> *Know Thy Sources
> 
> Arguments for the crucial importance of portable sources based on an inevitably personal story of the “source journey”*
> 
> ...



Beautiful write up, mate!

Though I would like to add that I don’t think AKM has to be noisy. My K7 (dual AKM) and M6U (quad AKM) are dead quiet with Andromeda. I don’t think that the DAC chip is everything that matters, but maybe the AKM chips make it easier for manufacturers to achieve the softer but detailed sound that they want.

For example, the Shanling UP4 with dual ESS does not have that crispness that usually comes with dual ESS devices (most of them nowadays). Instead UP4 sounds kind of warm and smooth but at the same time kind of blunted and mush (just a touch). By returning to AKM, Shanling is able to do that warm, rich, slightly smooth, but detailed and “large” sound that they want to do. Interestingly, Shanling is not the only manufacturer yearning for AKM chips.

Why these differences happen? I don’t know. Most of these devices measure flat from 20 to 40000 anyway. But they can sound distinctly different, like a slight EQ has been applied on them. At the same time, it’s very hard to replicate that “EQ” (I tried).



gooberbm said:


> reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?



You have no idea how difficult it is to pen a positive review (at least for me  ) Whenever I hear a good sounding sample, I need to work extra hard to get the extra “evidences” for my praises.

But yeah, you can’t quite get the “best $100 in 2022” or similar assessment from small time reviewers like myself. I don’t have a large sample size like Crinacle or HBB. My recommendations would lean towards manufacturers who sent me stuffs because thanks to their sample, I got to know how those IEMs sound. The only thing I can try is to never actively recommend you stuffs that I know to be bad.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

m9sfer said:


> Collab saga continues...
> From Tangzu Instagram


I was not a massive fan of the original tuning hopefully improved.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Dsnuts said:


> Though I was told from an insider these guys get up to 30% kick back per IEM sold.



30%? Where can I sign up? Imagine how many Subtonic Storm, 64 Audio TOTL, Oriolus, Fir Audio, etc. that I can buy for personal use whilst telling my followers that my collab budget IEM is all they ever need.


----------



## InvisibleInk

o0genesis0o said:


> 30%? Where can I sign up? Imagine how many Subtonic Storm, 64 Audio TOTL, Oriolus, Fir Audio, etc. that I can buy for personal use whilst telling my followers that my collab budget IEM is all they ever need.


I'm not that greedy; will shill for ZEX


----------



## Carpet

InvisibleInk said:


> I'm not that greedy; will shill for ZEX


Well duh! Go for the easy marketing option. Everyone knows Zex sells!

"Would you like to enjoy Zex all day? Just insert these first thing in the morning!"


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gooberbm said:


> Everybody who does anything for profit has ulterior motives. Do you have anything to say about Dsnuts or Redcarmoose or reviewers here that get free samples for “shilling” too?
> 
> It’s one thing to say “buyer beware” listening too much to reviewer/influencers. It’s kinda different to make baseless accusations about someone’s integrity because you personally disapprove of collaborations.
> 
> Now could it be true? Sure. Is there any actual evidence you can provide to back up the claim? No. But to say HBB got paid off by Kiwi Ears without even heresay is bordering on liable and it’s irresponsible


HBB got himself banned from here all on his own. No libel or irresponsibility needed except his own, so if he's going to put himself out there, he is quite open to criticisms and mistrust. He doesn't need you as his white knight.


----------



## Carpet

m9sfer said:


> Collab saga continues...
> From Tangzu Instagram



Only Tangzu release that has fallen a little flat. A good candidate for a retune and nice shell (that they already have set up in production). I think Seeaudio is pretty capable of tuning (Yume have a different opinion). Last of all, I like that red color, and so will part of the population that value IEMs as attractive ear wear above audio performance. How many of you have ever offered your Wife or girl friend an IEM and had her choose the matt black option? I sometimes make choices based on looking discrete, apparently that is not a "thing" with earrings!   

Oh, and I missed the latest Audiosense sale too (this one or that one? Holy fek, the price has gone back up!). So I ordered Hexa instead. Funnily enough matt black, so looks  awfully similar to a number of other sets I already own. Won't be going "Hey look at this!", when it gets here.

Now waiting on release of the Hexa Pro 2 in the next couple of days, to render them obsolete before they arrive.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Out and about. I’m a filthy casual today   

These are FW5, in case you haven’t known. They sound very good, but the software is kind of annoying. The volume buttons, in particular. Fiio said they are working on a software update, so we will see.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> What about the Elixir as an all around IEM?


Check out KiiBOOM Allure too, looks almost like rebadged Elixir but half the price. Both slightly relaxed and capable single DD from what I can gather from reviews.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> HBB got himself banned from here all on his own. No libel or irresponsibility needed except his own, so if he's going to put himself out there, he is quite open to criticisms and mistrust. He doesn't need you as his white knight.


Well he is just bringing objective facts and trying to draw a distinctive line between

*Critical accusation based on facts*
vs
*Imaginative personal accusation*

And I clearly stated my critical comments against HBB specifically is based on objectively observable “dots” and I only mentioned my personal perspective of “connecting those “dots” to form a line of speculative background analysis “ and I did footed it as “nothing beyond personal speculation”.

So yea, we are all good. He just tried to draw a distinctive line that we shall consider not to cross.

What concerns me is those little “dots” are extremely phony.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> Check out KiiBOOM Allure too, looks almost like rebadged Elixir but half the price. Both slightly relaxed and capable single DD from what I can gather from reviews.



Near as anyone can tell the Allure IS the Elixir in a differently colored shell. Same burl wood faceplate, same beryllium driver, very similar cable.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Well folks, I guess it’s fine to poke funs at collabs once in a while in good faith, but not personally attack them. Head-fier is a dying breed. Let’s not make it deader.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Well folks, I guess it’s fine to poke funs at collabs once in a while in good faith, but not personally attack them. Head-fier is a dying breed. Let’s not make it deader.


Very true!


----------



## Maxima7

AmericanSpirit said:


> In my original criticism, I did exclude that direct accusation quote “I don’t think Kiwi Ears bribed HBB, I believe it is a voluntary hype of HBB”
> 
> It is critical assertion based on objectively observable circumstantial evidences.
> 
> ...


Don't look now, but HBB just blew both Zeros and the Cadenza out of the water. XD


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Maxima7 said:


> Don't look now, but HBB just blew both Zeros and the Cadenza out of the water. XD


I Bought a Khan just because it's something different and I didn't get a Zero. Interested in hearing this kind of tuning collab or not.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Maxima7 said:


> Don't look now, but HBB just blew both Zeros and the Cadenza out of the water. XD


😂😂
Now that’s a live practice of what I mentioned on this post


AmericanSpirit said:


> Considering the revenue source of the business model, more than 80% of sales shall be coming from sub$50 segment, and thus that is a huge financial incentives for any company to have then step ahead of the competitors.
> = Company’s motivation
> 
> Youtube Reviewers’ motivation =
> ...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> I Bought a Khan just because it's something different and I didn't get a Zero. Interested in hearing this kind of tuning collab or not.


If you have pinna gain spot near 2.9kHz +/- 500hz, I can recommend Truthear ZERO with full endorsement. Disregard that’s Crin tuned, the driver’s spec alone is worth a try.

Here is a quote from Softears RSV vs Truthear ZERO


AmericanSpirit said:


> a repost of Softears RSV and Truthear ZERO
> 
> Follow up notes on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 29, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great narratives and coverage!
> 
> Besides AKM/ESS/CS, there were once Wolfson chip that had great reputation among old porta-fi audiophiles for apple’s ipods. Sad to see Wolfson shows no presence at current market.


Thank you.
Hopefully, it can be useful to some.

My Samsung Note 3 DAC was Wolfson, really liked its signature.

Wolfson was actually acquired by Cirrus in 2014: acquisition announcement.

Cirrus definitely benefited from and kept the scquired assets going. Apple dongle DAC is presumably build on Cirrus from that Wolfson lineage.


o0genesis0o said:


> Beautiful write up, mate!
> 
> Though I would like to add that I don’t think AKM has to be noisy. My K7 (dual AKM) and M6U (quad AKM) are dead quiet with Andromeda. I don’t think that the DAC chip is everything that matters, but maybe the AKM chips make it easier for manufacturers to achieve the softer but detailed sound that they want.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your kind words!

True, there is no reason for AKM implementations to have a background noise.
Then if to think about what DAC does - transformation of digital to analogue, there should not be much difference in this transformation alone.
Yet, there are DAC filters and some amps should be there with different implementations for different sound rendering.

I sm not surprised about Shanling UP4. ESS-based UA2 has the background.Actually, UA2 measurements were published for some time in ASR, it measured non-surprisingly horrible in several aspects. Then these measurements were withdrawn.
So there should be measurements of different harmonics describing colouring, but not much knowledge  is publicized there understandably.

Back to AKM, the "velvet sound" advertised by them may relate to many with lamp sound, where some background and hum are noticeable together with the supressed odd harmonics.


----------



## gooberbm

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> HBB got himself banned from here all on his own. No libel or irresponsibility needed except his own, so if he's going to put himself out there, he is quite open to criticisms and mistrust. He doesn't need you as his white knight.


Good job misrepresenting me. Can’t stick to making your point so you have to resort to mockery. Grow up!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

Maxima7 said:


> Don't look now, but HBB just blew both Zeros and the Cadenza out of the water. XD


Watched the video with few skips,




▶︎HBB mentioned he directly spoke with Crin that “hey I’m gonna copy Trhtuear ZERO” and Crin noted “Go ahead”

▶︎The driver size is a copy of Zero 10mm DD subwoofer + 7.8mm tweeter, but I found no information about diaphragm material, if not LCP, and IF it is one of QKZ’s DD, well good luck trying.

👀Logical speculation of driver materials,
▶︎IF it uses LCP and not claimed on this promo video, what a mistake, it’s biggest sales point.
▶︎Truthear is known as “hard-boiled” cost-cutter, it is hard to imagine any legitimate companies could source same material that Truthear /HeyGears used for their Zero at $49. From cost perspective having both that 10mm and 7.8mm driver with LCP for $35 may require a certain challenge. It’s not impossible because Tripowin Lea host 10mm LCP as low as $20. TinHifi recently offeted LCP single DD for $20 as well. 

▶︎QKZ’s ZERO copy has more air & finesse from 10khz-13khz, so that’s some different approach taking place.

Meanwhile ZERO follows 15khz+ lift “air” boost approach that Bravery took.




▶︎QKZ’s ZERO took rounder gain peak around 3khz vs steeper slope of ZERO with 2.9khz leak

▶︎Considering HBB seemed careless for technical performance (as his claim on Cadenza, an average technicality one), a mere FR copy and retune it on QKZ’s platform may does get HBB’s go sign. So yea…maybe another average technicality one. I haven’t tried his old QKZ collab one so Driver’s spec is still uncertain.

*TL;DR
If you landed on this post from your internet search, 

▶︎for deciding Truthear ZERO or this QKZ x HBB Khan

①you may want to give some time, 

②have trusted reviewer verifying the actual performance, 

③take extra caution to “hype train” comments. 

▶︎ Truthear ZERO has proven spec & performance , while QKZ x HBB Khan’s are not yet verified from trusted source.

Don’t be fooled by another “Cadenza is da best” hype. They get kickbacks. Keep that in mind.*


----------



## TheDeafMonk

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you have pinna gain spot near 2.9kHz +/- 500hz, I can recommend Truthear ZERO with full endorsement. Disregard that’s Crin tuned, the driver’s spec alone is worth a try.
> 
> Here is a quote from Softears RSV vs Truthear ZERO


I read that thanks , actually the Khan is more appealing to me as I don't think I can top the soundstage and mid forward special sauce of the GS AUDIO SE12 so something different for me is nice change. I also have the EJ07M w +3db sub boost resin so I am happy with this crazy spread. ....for and a Heyday + C3 incoming and a few more LOL.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Hifiman RE800 Silver are one of my bassiest and V shaped sets (WHAT?! Hifiman + bass = NO WAY!!) Yes way. I'm pretty sure when Dr Fang Bian tuned these, he was full on intent on busting the myth that Hifiman IEM's lack bass. They are fat with bass and some crystalline treble and wicked cool timbre. Mids are recessed and not on the same level as the trebles and bass, but it makes for a very fun listening experience with so much extension on both ends, you'd think they were tuned by JVC or Sony. Paired with the Sony A55, it's been my main listening gear the last day and a half. The topological coated titanium driver provides wide dynamics, soundstage, and timbre and silicone tips assist in refining the sound as well. They can sound from meh to pretty good on other DAPS, but with the A55, no amp, they can really sound inspiring and fun. Very musical.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 30, 2022)

FYI
High-end Anole V3II MRSP $799 is on sale at Drop for $299. It’s 3BA and $299 isn’t what we can call a good offer, but after all it’s qdc, maybe a Good opportunity to try out the qdc sound.

I couldn’t find FR lf V3Ii, only V3.

Drop: it says sale ends in 3 days
https://drop.com/buy/qdc-anole-v3ii-special-edition-iem

Shenzhen Audio still sells it at $799
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...d-wire-monitor-earphone-with-changeable-cable


----------



## Carpet

Maxima7 said:


> Don't look now, but HBB just blew both Zeros and the Cadenza out of the water. XD



Oh whoopie, another bloody hype-train! Is there something urgent I should know about cryptocurrency or pyramid selling too? I'll try not to get excited until several people I trust have a chance to evaluate and report back. Maybe this is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but we certainly don't know that yet.

ANYONE saying their own product is the best, needs to be taken with a hefty pinch of salt! Even if that is their sincere belief, there is an element of self interest present. Most importantly they can't all be right! Marketers will use pictures of the ocean, Mount Fuji or an attractive young woman wearing a wired IEM without an attached cable, smiling at the music she obviously can't hear. None of that affects what you will hear when you listen yourself. Neither will someone's name printed on the damned thing. Collaborations are not automatically bad, but neither are they automatically good. If you want to support your favorite reviewer financially, by buying their endorsed products, that is fine. Just be aware that is what you are doing.



(avoided using the term "snake oil" do I get a donut?)


----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, let's look at some non-collab stuffs. My review of RA10 is available on both head-fi and my blog. 



> As IEMs get chunkier and more uncomfortable, it is refreshing to see a new release with micro-drivers and tiny shells. It’s fortunate for listeners with smaller ears that RA10 is also a competent IEM. If you are after a small and comfortable IEM for resting or watching random YouTube videos, *RA10 is worth consideration.
> 
> Pros:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 30, 2022)

Found the Bamboo forest bird Lark in my bag (it sit there for almost 3 months), it still sound pretty nice, only nitpicking things is it have 6k peak which make vocals sound sibilant. Nice macrodetail/ micro detail retrieval


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> FYI
> High-end Anole V3II MRSP $799 is on sale at Drop for $299. It’s 3BA and $299 isn’t what we can call a good offer, but after all it’s qdc, maybe a Good opportunity to try out the qdc sound.
> 
> I couldn’t find FR lf V3Ii, only V3.
> ...


Is it good by most standards and what is its strengths?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 30, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Is it good by most standards and what is its strengths?


I never tried V3II, so it’s hard to say. qdc uses custom BAs and that 3 composition may render images without significant offense, but given original V3’s rather bass heavy tuning, I’m not sure how would V3II is going to land.
Qdc is known as inoffensive yet resolving U-shape tuning. And anole series is known for its versatility, this V3II seemed accompanied with 2 switches (4 modes, 00,01,10,11)


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 30, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Pretty much like darker Monarch MKII,
> 
> Pretty flat presentation, vocal and HRTF-neutral, with good amount of sub-bass lift.
> 
> Looks like a all rounder to me. Not sure about drivers etc, was it single DD?


So you advocate for the Elixir or agree with the notion that the KiiBoom is practically the same iem?  I am leaning toward saving 100 dollars as Carpet referred to.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> So you advocate for the Elixir or agree with the notion that the KiiBoom is practically the same iem?  I am leaning toward saving 100 dollars as Carpet referred to.


They do look sourced from similar ODM. 

And I did find FR for Anole V3II.

It smoothed out upper mid to treble with qdc house tuning (i.e. DUNU copied to SA6), but the bass floor remained very high, unless bassheads I wouldn’t consider V3II as all rounder IEM then. You see bass shelf starts to raise from 1khz already….I know how would this sound…muddy.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 30, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> They do look sourced from similar ODM.
> 
> And I did find FR for Anole V3II.
> 
> It smoothed out upper mid to treble with qdc house tuning (i.e. DUNU copied to SA6), but the bass floor remained very high, unless bassheads I wouldn’t consider V3II as all rounder IEM then. You see bass shelf starts to raise from 1khz already….I know how would this sound…muddy.id I


I didn't read your message correctly.  Thanks for providing information on both the Anole and the comparison between KiiBoom and Elixir.  So would you spend the extra 100 dollars or would you go with KiiBoom if that were your preference sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I didn't read your message correctly.  Thanks for providing information on both the Anole and the comparison between KiiBoom and Elixir.  So would you spend the extra 100 dollars or would you go with KiiBoom if that were your preference sound.


Haha first comment was on Elixir and Allure, they do appear to be re-shelled ones.  Thieaudio is known to charge more due to their high-end packaging and brand value. So it makes sense that off-brand could offer same products with half the price.


----------



## Tsukimi (Dec 30, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Found the Bamboo forest bird Lark in my bag (it sit there for almost 3 months), it still sound pretty nice, only nitpicking things is it have 6k peak which make vocals sound sibilant. Nice macrodetail/ micro detail retrieval


Have you tried the BFB Amazing? 2 x DDs with true crossover, well before it was cool (2020) 😎

For me great fit, isolation and performance, lives up to its name, check out 1clearhead's review  here

There's a newish 2022 version out now I believe


----------



## Tzennn

Tsukimi said:


> Have you tried the BFB Amazing? 2 x DDs with true crossover, well before it was cool (2020) 😎
> 
> For me great fit, isolation and performance, lives up to its name, check out 1clearhead's review  here
> 
> There's a newish 2022 version out now I believe


i have the Jinghong (Amazing if you will), i think my version is 2020. 
it have peak around 2,2khz, 5khz, 8khz, not a harman iem as my first impression would be. it have a really good mid however, bass bleed to mid + early pinna make it quite foward in vocals and intimate soundstage, treble is too relax and laid back. Yeah not a bad iem, just not worth your money At the moment!
I think with some EQ, it will sound nice and it's driver is really capable
Also it don't sound like this, at all


----------



## Vonbuddy

Saw Gizaudio video and it discussed best IEMs for equalizing.  His choices were Waner, Hexa, Variations, and Monarch.  What would your choices be?


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 30, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> Saw Gizaudio video and it discussed best IEMs for equalizing.  His choices were Waner, Hexa, Variations, and Monarch.  What would your choices be?


Anything popular that available to me. Personal choice would be CRA. I try to EQ my Jinghong which have nice driver and proper crossover aswell, but without graph available, it took me more than a month to nail 1 desire tuning! And still counting
Updated: this is my current tuning (or tuning of the month)



And this is the EQ of my Jinghong



Can you believe these 2 graph sound the same???? Unit variation is scary


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> Anything popular that available to me. Personal choice would be CRA. I try to EQ my Jinghong which have nice driver and proper crossover aswell, but without graph available, it took me more than a month to nail 1 desire tuning! And still counting


I have the CRA.  What do you use for equalizing?


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> I have the CRA.  What do you use for equalizing?


You can see my updated graph above, i usually just use crinacle graph then eq and import it to Wavelet on android or EqualizerApo on computer


----------



## Vonbuddy

Tzennn said:


> You can see my updated graph above, i usually just use crinacle graph then eq and import it to Wavelet on android or EqualizerApo on computer


I have never equalized on computer.  Is there a fee to do that?


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 30, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> I have never equalized on computer.  Is there a fee to do that?


No it's completely free, but if you want to EQ i suggest running from 20hz to 16khz first (slightly loud volume) then draw a graph to your paper or something, if it match the graph on squiglink then proceed to EQ, if not then find one that fit it or change your eartips!
One good EQ (or you can say perfect EQ) usually take me atleast 5 days of micro adjustment


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## freelancr (Dec 30, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


>



After watching Timmy’s latest video (TURN $20 INTO $2000 (kind of) - YouTube) about the AutoEQ feature on squiq I wanted to dive deeper into this feature and I’m utterly baffled how good this works with a few after-apply tweaks. More on these later.
First let me describe my setup. I installed APO (Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net) and Peace (Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net) on Windows 11 as well as wavelet on my Android phone.
Next I checked if imports of AutoEQ exports into Peace work. Check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Now i wanted to find out
a) how close does an AutoEQd IEM measure to the target curve with my 711 coupler.
b) how does it sound, or rather, can I apply the distinct Devialet-engineered Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 sound that I love to the budget TRN ST5

TRN ST5 stock FR





Freebuds Pro 2 FR





As in the video suggested I only applied AutoEQ up to around 8000Hz, imported into Peace and measured.
The result was pretty good.

TRN ST5 AutoEQ






Overlayed Graphs




I could have stopped there but I wanted to improve the eq profile.
First listening tests and the graph revealed that there’s a lack of air/brilliance. In order to mitigate this I added a +14 dB, high shelf band in Peace.

The end result is this and it sounds fantastic. If that doesn’t look like a TOTL graph then get outta here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TRN ST5 x Huawei Freebuds Pro 2






Afterthoughts
Today’s experiment opened up endless opportunities of different imaginary collaborations in my mind.
It also showed that countless IEMs are potential diamonds in the rough. The ST5 mutated into a totally different and better IEM.
Very useful was the feedback loop of applying eq <-> 711 coupler measuring

APO PEQ (TRN ST5 x Huawei Freebuds Pro 2 - AutoEQ + High Shelf):



> Channel: all
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 27 Hz Gain 5 dB Q 0.7
> Filter 2: ON PK Fc 130 Hz Gain -4.3 dB Q 0.9
> Filter 3: ON PK Fc 690 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 0.9
> ...


----------



## Vonbuddy




----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Saw Gizaudio video and it discussed best IEMs for equalizing.  His choices were Waner, Hexa, Variations, and Monarch.  What would your choices be?


*HEXA*: most versatile due to its neutrality, it has the largest margin of adjustable range in both + and - way

*Variations*: Truthear ZERO basically copied Variations and added intentional air boost, agree Variation’s versatility is high for mid-bass-to upper range except sub-bass. Variations has sub-bass lifts, so sub-bass arrangements will succeeds the natural inheritance of sub-bass lift.

*Monarch*: Almost same to Variation with lower upper mid gains, Monarch has more flat monitor approach than Variations, with similar sub-bass lift.  Only exception is that Variation’s bass dynamic driver isn’t very high-performance one, so bass range adjustments could be questionable in boosting. Reducing bass range does makes sense, however it will make sound very boring.

Wan’er S.G:
Wan’er has coloration in mid-bass, and 4-5khz, maybe it can be adjusted to colorless versions like what HBB did to Heyday (simply slap harman curve on it) to make it smoother. Single driver’s capability is pretty suitable for EQ.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks, let's look at some non-collab stuffs. My review of RA10 is available on both head-fi and my blog.


Nice read. Well done. I'll stick with the Tenore for microdrivers. Wide stage and killer details and timbre.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Every so often we need to remind the purveyors of this thread to chill out before the thread gets locked or you end up getting censored or banned. So let's get back to sharing discoveries or re-discoveries and let's not start a back and forth about headfiers vs youtubers. This isn't the place. If you absolutely must, then go make a thread with that topic, and go gonzo on it. Thanks fellas and fellitas.


----------



## Ohmboy (Dec 30, 2022)

I paid £234 for my Shure SE530’s in 2010 and I thought they were the dogs  ‘Audiophile’ bollox..still have them today 😃 but tbh a good $20-30 set will kick their ass today..and yes that’s thanks to ChiFi and their ‘influencers/tuners' affording folks to experience a better quality ‘audiophile’ playback and fairplay to them...of course there’s a 💰 incentive for all but to call all the purchasers or followers ignorant then that's churlish in my book 🔊✌️


----------



## Kenyon

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yup.
> If this is a lawsuit, we lack of substantial proof. But at least there are more than one point that we can consider as motivational circumstances.
> Red falg🚩


If this was a lawsuit based around an inquest into another, founded on your speculations alone and without any (let alone substantive) evidence behind your claims - YOU would be subject to counter claims and most likely paying damages under libel laws… 

Maybe worth keeping that in mind - as you have made some weighty accusations here


----------



## Vonbuddy

Vonbuddy said:


>



Anyone heard of this company?


----------



## Jmop

Dsnuts said:


> Maybe 2023 will be the year of the collab. Seems that's the way things are going. I am personally waiting for someone to make a Dsnuts version of whatever. Would sell out immediately due my name.
> 
> I kid. Havent heard a KZ phone and never heard a collab either. Though I was told from an insider these guys get up to 30% kick back per IEM sold.


Lookin forward to a DZ earphone Fa sho


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Never knew much about iBasso products or Cirrius Logic DAC chips but managed to pick up DX160 for a good price and quite honestly one of the best purchases I have ever done it this hobby. Sounds so much better to me than my Hiby R6 2020 and a close second to the Geshelli J2 AKM.

I am thinking about buying the DX170 over the 240 because of the way it sounds with the CL Chip. That's my discovery or 2022. That and cheap IEM's still have a place in my collection.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> Anyone heard of this company?


Apparently I'm dumb enough to go out on a limb for an 80% discount! The  Canpur 1+2 appears to be sold out and the 1+1  got the recommendation in the video as the best of the bunch. Have I ever mentioned a weakness for 1+1 hybrids?

I anticipate both the Hexa and ZS10Pro X will blow it out of the water. But at least it looks pretty, and comes with a decent set of accessories. That counts for more if it ends up as a relationship lubricant (er, gift). I'm sure someone in the US will be able to report back before me, since Amazon Australia doesn't have the discount coupon.

It's a bit like finding a really cheap holiday deal with Southwest Airlines (or Jetstar). What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Vonbuddy said:


> Saw Gizaudio video and it discussed best IEMs for equalizing.  His choices were Waner, Hexa, Variations, and Monarch.  What would your choices be?



Anything with smooth and standardized frequency response is good for EQ, IMHO. I call these tuning “unopinionated” because manufacturers do not impose an opinion on how music should sound but just try to present everything as “flat” (equal) as possible. This tuning allows you to apply your “will” on the IEM without fighting against the existing “will” of the manufacturer.

For example, Blessing 2 is quite alright to EQ. You only need to cut the 250 a few dB to make it “flat” and then you can go nut. I used to listen to B2 EQed to my target, that sounds like 64 Audio Trio. B2 has enough capability to realise that tuning thanks to the dual BA tweeters.

Something like ER2SE for instance, fall apart when I slam 10dB bass boost on. The bass just feel wrong.

So, in general, right ear gain + flat midrange + strong technical performance = good EQ foundation.

Btw, $20 EQ to $2000? What a click bait 

Edit: even if technical performance can be captured in frequency response graph, EQ those nooks and crannies is not easy at all even with PEQ.


----------



## FranQL

Well, I have never written in this thread, but I am sharing this DIY IEM (16 Ohm DLC) that I built recently, as you can see, nothing special, but I managed to make it sound so surprising good for me, that I wanted to share it here, because it has been a discovery!


----------



## o0genesis0o

FranQL said:


> Well, I have never written in this thread, but I am sharing this DIY IEM (16 Ohm DLC) that I built recently, as you can see, nothing special, but I managed to make it sound so surprising good for me, that I wanted to share it here, because it has been a discovery!


Looks great, mate! I’m a sucker for techs packing neatly in a box. Nice all in one package for music enjoyment.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FranQL said:


> Well, I have never written in this thread, but I am sharing this DIY IEM (16 Ohm DLC) that I built recently, as you can see, nothing special, but I managed to make it sound so surprising good for me, that I wanted to share it here, because it has been a discovery!



Really cool! Nice work.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> Never knew much about iBasso products or Cirrius Logic DAC chips but managed to pick up DX160 for a good price and quite honestly one of the best purchases I have ever done it this hobby. Sounds so much better to me than my Hiby R6 2020 and a close second to the Geshelli J2 AKM.
> 
> I am thinking about buying the DX170 over the 240 because of the way it sounds with the CL Chip. That's my discovery or 2022. That and cheap IEM's still have a place in my collection.


My DX170 was my beast purchase of 2022, and is far and away my best DAP of all my circus of DAPS and this includes both my Hiby DAPS that are parked in the junkyard due to battery failure. The DX170 is an aural wonder and I love it.


----------



## gmdb

Tzennn said:


> i have the Jinghong (Amazing if you will), i think my version is 2020.
> it have peak around 2,2khz, 5khz, 8khz, not a harman iem as my first impression would be. it have a really good mid however, bass bleed to mid + early pinna make it quite foward in vocals and intimate soundstage, treble is too relax and laid back. Yeah not a bad iem, just not worth your money At the moment!
> I think with some EQ, it will sound nice and it's driver is really capable
> Also it don't sound like this, at all


It's a really good IEM . I find the double DD with cross-over to provide a very sophisticated bass response.  I am interested in why you regard the treble as too relaxed.  I think it may be. But the graph would suggest that people who are sensitive to treble gain would run screaming before they let it anywhere near their ears. I bought the Meaoes Eagle on the chance it may be a more technically sophisticated "Amazing" (and more sophisticated GK10) and it is. But its treble response has caused critical problems for some people.  Perhaps it is because it is a bit more diffuse field in its reponse. Only graph I have seen for the Eagle is below.


----------



## gooberbm

Carpet said:


> Apparently I'm dumb enough to go out on a limb for an 80% discount! The  Canpur 1+2 appears to be sold out and the 1+1  got the recommendation in the video as the best of the bunch. Have I ever mentioned a weakness for 1+1 hybrids?
> 
> I anticipate both the Hexa and ZS10Pro X will blow it out of the water. But at least it looks pretty, and comes with a decent set of accessories. That counts for more if it ends up as a relationship lubricant (er, gift). I'm sure someone in the US will be able to report back before me, since Amazon Australia doesn't have the discount coupon.
> 
> It's a bit like finding a really cheap holiday deal with Southwest Airlines (or Jetstar). What can possibly go wrong?


This is not the time to reference Southwest Airlines, if it’s not the butt of a joke 😬


----------



## gmdb

TheDeafMonk said:


> Never knew much about iBasso products or Cirrius Logic DAC chips but managed to pick up DX160 for a good price and quite honestly one of the best purchases I have ever done it this hobby. Sounds so much better to me than my Hiby R6 2020 and a close second to the Geshelli J2 AKM.
> 
> I am thinking about buying the DX170 over the 240 because of the way it sounds with the CL Chip. That's my discovery or 2022. That and cheap IEM's still have a place in my collection.


CL chips are a big favourite among a lot of people. Topping used to use them quite a bit and a few other companies but we now seem to be in a period where sabre chips dominate.  The cheapest way I know of getting a CL dac at the moment is the Pro-Audio dongle.  There a few different sellers on AliE.


----------



## Carpet

gooberbm said:


> This is not the time to reference Southwest Airlines, if it’s not the butt of a joke 😬


It was the butt of a joke! Perhaps I should explain more carefully!

Referring to trusting the airline whose appalling failure during the worst travel disruption since 9/11. As being equivalent to making a purchasing decision based on promotional hype of an unproven product. Was not complimentary. Southwest's performance in relation to disruption from cold weather events was about as reprehensible as the failure of Texas's maintenance and upgrading of power distribution infrastructure. Who could possibly have anticipated the potential for cold weather events disrupting a busy travel season in the middle of winter. Every other airline apparently, since none of the others failed their passengers so badly.

Google "Irony"


----------



## PhonoPhi

gmdb said:


> CL chips are a big favourite among a lot of people. Topping used to use them quite a bit and a few other companies but we now seem to be in a period where sabre chips dominate.  The cheapest way I know of getting a CL dac at the moment is the Pro-Audio dongle.  There a few different sellers on AliE.


Nominally, the cheapest CL-based dongle, at $8 or so, would be the Apple one  not CS43131-based though.

CS43131 is surely one of the most popular and competitive audiophile chips. Many companies implement them. My favourite is Tempotec E44, while I never had a strongly coloured implementation that is more common with ESS.

Newer CS43198 are also competitive and promising.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> Apparently I'm dumb enough to go out on a limb for an 80% discount! The  Canpur 1+2 appears to be sold out and the 1+1  got the recommendation in the video as the best of the bunch. Have I ever mentioned a weakness for 1+1 hybrids?
> 
> I anticipate both the Hexa and ZS10Pro X will blow it out of the water. But at least it looks pretty, and comes with a decent set of accessories. That counts for more if it ends up as a relationship lubricant (er, gift). I'm sure someone in the US will be able to report back before me, since Amazon Australia doesn't have the discount coupon.
> 
> It's a bit like finding a really cheap holiday deal with Southwest Airlines (or Jetstar). What can possibly go wrong?


I bought it too.


----------



## Tzennn

gmdb said:


> It's a really good IEM . I find the double DD with cross-over to provide a very sophisticated bass response.  I am interested in why you regard the treble as too relaxed.  I think it may be. But the graph would suggest that people who are sensitive to treble gain would run screaming before they let it anywhere near their ears. I bought the Meaoes Eagle on the chance it may be a more technically sophisticated "Amazing" (and more sophisticated GK10) and it is. But its treble response has caused critical problems for some people.  Perhaps it is because it is a bit more diffuse field in its reponse. Only graph I have seen for the Eagle is below.


The treble on this isn't good by any means, the 5k peak with 8k peak, bass bleed and pinna 2,2khz make vocal really close up and it will hide a lot of the detail, with 7khz dip and 10-11khz dip, even more detail hidden. Jinghong treble to my ear sound grainy, undefined, and lack that bit of extension. Usually with 5k peak iem, to make it more balanced by having a peak run from 5khz to 8khz, or having high peak at 13500hz to 16khz (like U12t).


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 30, 2022)

After looking at a review of the allure from Kiiboom it is stated Thieaudio owns them.  I didn't know that.  
" I believe it’s universally different; THIEAUDIO/KiiBOOM states that it is."
Redcarmoose​Headphoneus Supremus​


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> The treble on this isn't good by any means, the 5k peak with 8k peak, bass bleed and pinna 2,2khz make vocal really close up and it will hide a lot of the detail, with 7khz dip and 10-11khz dip, even more detail hidden. Jinghong treble to my ear sound grainy, undefined, and lack that bit of extension. Usually with 5k peak iem, to make it more balanced by having a peak run from 5khz to 8khz, or having high peak at 13500hz to 16khz (like U12t).


This comment perfectly captures the point raised by Dunu’s rep long ago: “serving the most detailed oriented customer base in the world is not exactly a good way to get rich”


----------



## baskingshark

freelancr said:


> After watching Timmy’s latest video (TURN $20 INTO $2000 (kind of) - YouTube) about the AutoEQ feature on squiq I wanted to dive deeper into this feature and I’m utterly baffled how good this works with a few after-apply tweaks. More on these later.
> First let me describe my setup. I installed APO (Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net) and Peace (Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net) on Windows 11 as well as wavelet on my Android phone.
> Next I checked if imports of AutoEQ exports into Peace work. Check
> 
> ...





o0genesis0o said:


> Anything with smooth and standardized frequency response is good for EQ, IMHO. I call these tuning “unopinionated” because manufacturers do not impose an opinion on how music should sound but just try to present everything as “flat” (equal) as possible. This tuning allows you to apply your “will” on the IEM without fighting against the existing “will” of the manufacturer.
> 
> For example, Blessing 2 is quite alright to EQ. You only need to cut the 250 a few dB to make it “flat” and then you can go nut. I o B2 EQed to my target, that sounds like 64 Audio Trio. B2 has enough capability to realise that tuning thanks to the dual BA tweeters.
> 
> ...



EQ is definitely a very nifty option to have in the pocket, to improve on certain stock tuning flaws.

But I found that some drivers don't take to EQ too well, they distort with too much EQ. Better quality ones do take EQ decently though.

EQ can perhaps fix tonal flaws but unfortunately I don't think they can improve technicalities to make a $20 usd iem become a $2000 usd one?

Technicalities and timbre are partially related to the FR, but I don't think you can EQ away BA timbre for example. Or increase imaging tremendously via EQ. Micro details and soundstage perhaps can be changed with EQ to some extent.

But if EQ can fix all ills, why not just buy a $1 thrift shop IEM and EQ it to a TOTL IEM and call it a day?





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My DX170 was my beast purchase of 2022, and is far and away my best DAP of all my circus of DAPS and this includes both my Hiby DAPS that are parked in the junkyard due to battery failure. The DX170 is an aural wonder and I love it.



Wow how is the battery life on this DAP?


----------



## freelancr

baskingshark said:


> But if EQ can fix all ills, why not just buy a $1 thrift shop IEM and EQ it to a TOTL IEM and call it a day?


Of course that's not working. Why so extreme? With decent drivers I'm sure totl tuning can be achieved. From what I experienced today. Absolutely. 
I don't think that the usual high price IEMs have spectacular drivers inside that are hand crafted by inuit virgins only at three quarter moons on even Sundays. Most of the tuning is psychoacoustics. Venting, filters, crossovers and such. 

If someone wants to try some different tunings I'm building this autoeq repository which will grow over time. 

https://github.com/harpo/autoeq

Most of the profiles will be tested, adjusted and remeasured with my 711 coupler in order to correct unwanted dips and spikes.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 30, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> EQ is definitely a very nifty option to have in the pocket, to improve on certain stock tuning flaws.
> 
> But I found that some drivers don't take to EQ too well, they distort with too much EQ. Better quality ones do take EQ decently though.
> 
> ...


Very good point about equalizers.
I could not help with a bit of science and then some curious quote from the Science Forum here.

One of the useful appoach is that to know someting better and to apply it, understanding its limitations is very instructive.

Equalizing is a subset of transformations in a time-frequency domain.
In these transformations, it is hard to add someting missing or lacking in a first place, e.g. extending treble range in a frequencies.
Similarly, for a time response, it is hard to add faster components, but it is more feasible to suppress/dampen faster ones.
So it is more feasible to mask BA timbre by dampening or modulating a selected frequency range than imitating BA timbre even with the most capable single DD, if anyone would ever think about such thing in a first place

Now, one of my favourites from the Science forum:
"With transducers, it's common to compensate for missing frequencies by boosting something near that range... for instance, a mid bass boost to make lack of sub bass less noticeable." (_A direct quote from one of the main contributor to the Science Forum_)

How often do you boost your mid-bass to compensate for missing sub-bass?


----------



## gmdb

Tzennn said:


> The treble on this isn't good by any means, the 5k peak with 8k peak, bass bleed and pinna 2,2khz make vocal really close up and it will hide a lot of the detail, with 7khz dip and 10-11khz dip, even more detail hidden. Jinghong treble to my ear sound grainy, undefined, and lack that bit of extension. Usually with 5k peak iem, to make it more balanced by having a peak run from 5khz to 8khz, or having high peak at 13500hz to 16khz (like U12t).


Thanks. I am trying to better understand how the graphs relate to actual performance. So your comments relate to the graph for the "Amazing"? So with those dips at the top end, we lose a sense of detail and fullness at the top end and the peaks that occur don't compensate for that.  This would fit my listening experience.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My DX170 was my beast purchase of 2022, and is far and away my best DAP of all my circus of DAPS and this includes both my Hiby DAPS that are parked in the junkyard due to battery failure. The DX170 is an aural wonder and I love it.


Nice to hear I think I will get that but someone has a used 240 for sale for $400 less than new is tempting.


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> This comment perfectly captures the point raised by Dunu’s rep long ago: “serving the most detailed oriented customer base in the world is not exactly a good way to get rich”


hahaha that absolutely right. "Musical" and "detail" both are subjective, having a mutual detail perception is hard


gmdb said:


> Thanks. I am trying to better understand how the graphs relate to actual performance. So your comments relate to the graph for the "Amazing"? So with those dips at the top end, we lose a sense of detail and fullness at the top end and the peaks that occur don't compensate for that.  This would fit my listening experience.


yes these dip at 6-7khz usually what i call "dry treble", both macro/micro is there, it make music more dry or "go through", it's not stopping, these peak usually make one iem sound more "refrence" and lost it's "musical", the Amazing have a hugh dip at that region, the 9khz-11khz usually make tiniest cymbal stand out as well as vocal more siblant (or edgy), Amazing have huge dip there aswell so both combine you get this extreme mid range yet grainy and "subwoofer" kind of treble


----------



## Surf Monkey (Dec 30, 2022)

Vonbuddy said:


> After looking at a review of the allure from Kiiboom it is stated Thieaudio owns them.  I didn't know that.
> " I believe it’s universally different; THIEAUDIO/KiiBOOM states that it is."
> Redcarmoose​Headphoneus Supremus​



I mean, it appears that Linsoul is the front end consumer facing element of a set of factory brands that includes, amongst others, Thieaudio and Kiiboom. It’s dead obvious that the Allure and the Elixir are the exact same thing. The marketing on the box for both is almost word for word identical and the shells are exactly the same with the exception of _color_ of the faceplates and the shells.

This kind of thing is something to keep an eye on for sure. The same thing happens with Chinese wrist watches. One manufacture site houses a half dozen or more factory brands that are all made on the same machines and with only slightly differing designs and features. Same thing is clearly going on in the IEM world. And when a loss-leader like the Allure comes along, an Elixir at half the price? Done deal.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Surf Monkey said:


> I mean, it appears that Linsoul is the front end consumer facing element of a set of factory brands that includes, amongst others, Thieaudio and Kiiboom. It’s dead obvious that the Allure and the Elixer are the exact same thing. The marketing on the box for both is almost word for word identical and the shells are exactly the same with the exception of _color_ of the faceplates and the shells.
> 
> This kind of thing is something to keep an eye on for sure. The same thing happens with Chinese wrist watches. One manufacture site houses a half dozen or more factory brands that are all made on the same machines and with only slightly differing designs and features. Same thing is clearly going on in the IEM world. And when a loss-leader like the Allure comes along, an Elixir at half the price? Done deal.


What is odd is you can not buy KiiBoom iems at Linsoul.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Vonbuddy said:


> What is odd is you can not buy KiiBoom iems at Linsoul.



Maybe. Kiiboom is positioned currently as a gaming accessories company, not an IEM company.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Maybe. Kiiboom is positioned currently as a gaming accessories company, not an IEM company.


If KiiBOOM Allure is a parallel release of their own ThieAudio Elixir, they are unlikely to want to undercut their own product line. There is a new KiiBOOM store on AE now. I wouldn't recommend it yet, due to short history, low sales numbers and lack of feedback. That is a problem for IEM manufacturers though, AudioSense and GS Audio suffer from the same problem. I guess you have to sell thousands of plastic trinkets to get a good rating. KZ etc. spring to mind, I guess in dealing with China "Never mind the quality, feel the width" comes into play.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> If KiiBOOM Allure is a parallel release of their own ThieAudio Elixir, they are unlikely to want to undercut their own product line. There is a new KiiBOOM store on AE now. I wouldn't recommend it yet, due to short history, low sales numbers and lack of feedback. That is a problem for IEM manufacturers though, AudioSense and GS Audio suffer from the same problem. I guess you have to sell thousands of plastic trinkets to get a good rating. KZ etc. spring to mind, I guess in dealing with China "Never mind the quality, feel the width" comes into play.



Right. And I think this is why the Allure exists at all. As a loss leader for a push into IEMs.


----------



## Vonbuddy

I bought the Allure tonight.  I am finished for a while.  I have bought 10 iems plus this Holidays, not to mention the Meze 109.  I am going to be *watching *the market for a while.


----------



## WAON303

Vonbuddy said:


> Anyone heard of this company?


I stumbled across them when browsing on Amazon a few months ago from memory.

Thought Canpur was a generic off brand, like BASN. Didn't think much about them given the lack of reviews.

That 80% discount code is insane, shame the tuning is no bueno on any of them apparently


----------



## Vonbuddy

https://akoustyx.com/products/s6


----------



## Vonbuddy

WAON303 said:


> I stumbled across them when browsing on Amazon a few months ago from memory.
> 
> Thought Canpur was a generic off brand, like BASN. Didn't think much about them given the lack of reviews.
> 
> That 80% discount code is insane, shame the tuning is no bueno on any of them apparently


I will find some use for a 23 dollar iem.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Can someone recommend some good foam tips to purchase that don't break the bank?


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I bought the Allure tonight.  I am finished for a while.  I have bought 10 iems plus this Holidays, not to mention the Meze 109.  I am going to be *watching *the market for a while.


I figure if I rotate my existing IEMs about once a week I can get to the Summer sale without buying anything else. It's perfectly safe to come here and just browse. It's also perfectly safe to let your Wife browse in jewelry and clothing stores! 



WAON303 said:


> I stumbled across them when browsing on Amazon a few months ago from memory.
> 
> Thought Canpur was a generic off brand, like BASN. Didn't think much about them given the lack of reviews.
> 
> That 80% discount code is insane, shame the tuning is no bueno on any of them apparently


I did this previously with Flo Audio Calla, they had a 60% coupon. Rubbish at $50, but $20 made it acceptable.



Vonbuddy said:


> Can someone recommend some good foam tips to purchase that don't break the bank?


TENNMAK, 4.5mm core work with most IEMs. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000493425366.html



Vonbuddy said:


> https://akoustyx.com/products/s6



Promising to just browse and then posting a sale! Good luck then!


----------



## Tzennn

Vonbuddy said:


> Can someone recommend some good foam tips to purchase that don't break the bank?


Kz new foam, Newbee foam or comply 400


----------



## Vonbuddy (Dec 30, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I figure if I rotate my existing IEMs about once a week I can get to the Summer sale without buying anything else. It's perfectly safe to come here and just browse. It's also perfectly safe to let your Wife browse in jewelry and clothing stores!
> 
> 
> I did this previously with Flo Audio Calla, they had a 60% coupon. Rubbish at $50, but $20 made it acceptable.
> ...


I did buy the Tenmaks.  Thanks for the link.   Now I guess I can enjoy my collection.  LOL.  Well, at least when they get here (inside joke there).


----------



## Vonbuddy

Periodic, Audio (the company that makes like 2 iems a day in China and is sold through Linsoul, Dunu, Kinera, AKG, Penon, and Amazon in general has gotten a lot of my money.  And I give the folks at Audio46 a good bit as well.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Good night Folks.  Some of you will be experiencing a new year soon.  I still have a little over 24 hours.  In case I don't get to tell you later, please have a safe and "Happy New Year".  I make no resolutions and take each day as a gift.  And it is a gift.


----------



## Jmop

FranQL said:


> Well, I have never written in this thread, but I am sharing this DIY IEM (16 Ohm DLC) that I built recently, as you can see, nothing special, but I managed to make it sound so surprising good for me, that I wanted to share it here, because it has been a discovery!


Graph?? Lol. Good look, I like silver and blue together.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> EQ is definitely a very nifty option to have in the pocket, to improve on certain stock tuning flaws.
> 
> But I found that some drivers don't take to EQ too well, they distort with too much EQ. Better quality ones do take EQ decently though.
> 
> ...


It's standard Android battery life. About 12 hours with mp3 and about 9-10 with FLAC files? Not as good as my Sony A55 or Fiio, but certainly better than the Cowon, Opus, or Hiby.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 31, 2022)

Testing Quarks DSP
Personal purchase.

▶︎Confirmed DSP uses same driver as Quarks OG, not a mind blowing spec and not a Chu-class beater but certainly acceptable quality

▶︎When compared to Quarks OG, DSP has rounder upper mid gain, no specific female vocal emphasis that is noticeable from the OG. It also has sub-bass lift, however due to the physical limitations on the driver’s size, sub-bass could only reach to 50hz or so, below that it will be muffled. Not sure if this will be improved by burn-in. I didn’t burn Quarks OG as well so the impact is uncertain.

▶︎Good things about DSP are
① it can be directly hooked to PC/ any device that has USB-C port, and provide decent sound quality
②it has mic & play/pause, volume +/- in-line control, which works well, suitable for online meetings, chat, due to its shell size of a pea, the wearing comfort is better than already extremely comfortable airpods pro.

Play/Pause Glitch on some devices:
It could cause a hiccup of huge sine sweep to be produced when resumed playback (80db of huge spike).

③shell size, same to Quarks OG, the shell size is actually smaller than its ear tips. This enables Quarks as a gift option to one with small ears, aside from Quarks’s big sister Chu/Jiu. 

The small shell size also enables side-sleeping, the spaces between housing and pillow surfaces is pretty secured. A battery worry-free sleeping chatter tool it would serve as well.

④It cones with carrying pouch! Great.

⑤ More pleasant tuning than Quarks OG, a gain spot dip type, so modern music with high gain and harsh electronic effects would sound more contained and neutralized than emphasized.

The USB-C cable finish is quite nice, hope Jiu and Chu to come up with same options, and hopefully lighting jack finish as well. 

P.S.
It seems the series of off-topic discussions are moderated, thanks Mods!

My apology for derailing for off-topics, and going forward I’m not gonna waste my life on said youtube reviewers anymore, just let it be and time will decide justice/injustice.


----------



## WAON303 (Dec 31, 2022)

A wild Zeos Shilltera appeared!

https://www.linsoul.com/products/kinera-nanna-2-1-z-tune-edition/?sca_ref=234264.UaQArZ72na

900-950 Pokedollars is too much bro, also that branding on the left piece looks like a sticker sold on Zeos's merch store.

Wouldn't be surprised if the current product image is a placeholder of some sort, I don't think anyone is going to like that Zeos logo slapped on the faceplate
​


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 31, 2022)

gmdb said:


> Thanks. I am trying to better understand how the graphs relate to actual performance. So your comments relate to the graph for the "Amazing"? So with those dips at the top end, we lose a sense of detail and fullness at the top end and the peaks that occur don't compensate for that.  This would fit my listening experience.


4:40, this man said it, emphasis 5k with de-emphasized treble make it harder to listen to


----------



## chinmie

So in this last day before new year, i would like to share my memorable findings along 2022:

I didn't buy a lot of things, but the ones that i bought and happy with them are:
- Topping G5 - i bought this to replace my ageing Centrance BlueDAC, not that it needed replacing in the first place as it still sounds great and perform well, but i decided to buy a new unit to keep up with the new tech (usb c, newer codec, etc). Overall the Topping G5 is a great buy and I'm happy with it.

-Raptgo Hook X - i tested it before and really like it, but i didn't buy it initially because i don't want to add more to my collection. But in the end a friend of mine asked if i want to barter his Raptgo with my BlueDAC, so i did. It was definitely a win-win solution for the both of us. This ended up as one of my most used IEMs this year.

-KZ EDA pack - this is definitely a blind purchase, but ended up being surprised. I like all three of them, each for different uses, and tuning wise i even prefer this trio even to other budget heavy hitters like CRA and Salnotes Zero.

- CCA CRA and Salnotes Zero - Even if i preferred the EDAs more, i still think these two are exceptional, performing way up compared to the price i paid for. 

Now for things that i found/auditioned and really like along this year are:
-ZMF Aeolus - might not be the most detailed sounding headphones, but the tuning i really like. 
-Planar IEM gangs: Timeless, S12, S12 Pro, Hook X, P1 Max, Talos.. I like all of them. The only exception would be the Stellaris, and also some planars that i didn't remember (Kinera if i remember correctly). 
-Sennheiser E600 - great sound and technical performance, regardless the driver count. 
-7th Acoustic Supernova and Proxima - Supernova tuned similar to the M9 and also performed in similar class, while the Proxima is similar to the ER4XR while having a much better fitting. I haven't heard this company before and surprise that it is in fact from my own country. 
- Truthear Hexa - one of the last find of this year. Clean and inoffensive tuning. I'd buy this in a heart beat if i don't have my collections already. 
- KZ AS16 Pro - This is also a surprise find. It's one of those IEMs that most of my friends that tried it would guess the price higher than the real price. I'd say it has a "baby U12T" sound sig...Great for stage monitoring on a budget.

I think that's it for this year.. I did tried and tested some more, but mostly not something to my liking or good, but not memorable enough. 

All in all, i would like to wish you all a happy new year, and  hopefully a more exciting year in our audio hobby!


----------



## FranQL (Dec 31, 2022)

chinmie said:


> So in this last day before new year, i would like to share my memorable findings along 2022:
> 
> I didn't buy a lot of things, but the ones that i bought and happy with them are:
> - Topping G5 - i bought this to replace my ageing Centrance BlueDAC, not that it needed replacing in the first place as it still sounds great and perform well, but i decided to buy a new unit to keep up with the new tech (usb c, newer codec, etc). Overall the Topping G5 is a great buy and I'm happy with it.
> ...



leaving out of this classification all my DIY:

Within what I tried this year, which were many gears thanks to @Charlyro222 , my favorites are these:

IEM: VE Grand Duke (DD), Rapgo Hook X (wonderful planar, thanks @samandhi ), also noteworthy Softears Volume.

headphones: AKG K702 in open (modify it) and Beyer DT150 in closed (modify it)

Buds: VE Asura pure white, for me the best bud I've heard and VE Zen SU which is in second place IMO.

Sources: the best tri TK2 and megatron, by 2023 I will have to look for a DAP, so I read your opinions of the ibasso DX170 carefully.


----------



## gadgetgod

New Year's Eve my friends with some of my favorite audio gear!!

Audeze Euclid, HiBy RS2, A&K SE200, Unique Melody Mext, and Oriolus Szalayi

Thanks to all the brands that have supported me this year!! To new beginnings now 🙂

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WAON303 said:


> A wild Zeos Shilltera appeared!
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/kinera-nanna-2-1-z-tune-edition/?sca_ref=234264.UaQArZ72na
> 
> ...


Yeah really easy hard pass good luck in selling out this one.


----------



## Vonbuddy

.                        This was an interesting clip.  He finally showed his face.  Not trying to get him attention for his antics but rather feedback on his information he is discussing.  Interesting but I am not informed enough.  Looking for check on his facts.


----------



## thejoker13

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Congrats to @ChrisOc, who has the AKG N5005 coming his way. My brotha, you are going to LOVE these! I know I do!


Count me in as another one who is in love with the AKG N5005's! 
I have been following them since their release and always wanted to try them and then recently was able to steal them for the new 199 asking price.
They're amazing and get better and better as time goes by. I found that by using the FLC8s tips they get even better in the mids and treble region. This is as close to end game as I've ever found. I thought it was a myth but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## BigGearHunter

Vonbuddy said:


> .                        This was an interesting clip.  He finally showed his face.  Not trying to get him attention for his antics but rather feedback on his information he is discussing.  Interesting but I am not informed enough.  Looking for check on his facts.



Love him or hate him, the evidence is pretty damning against The Headphone Show. It's sad that he had to retort to stealing.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Kiiboom Allure came today after an extended wait for stock and excessively long shipping delay. 

Seems to have been worth the wait. Out of the box these sound great. Really thick and lush.


----------



## ChrisOc

thejoker13 said:


> Count me in as another one who is in love with the AKG N5005's!
> I have been following them since their release and always wanted to try them and then recently was able to steal them for the new 199 asking price.
> They're amazing and get better and better as time goes by. I found that by using the FLC8s tips they get even better in the mids and treble region. This is as close to end game as I've ever found. I thought it was a myth but now I'm not so sure.


I have been  tracking mine like a man whose wife is expecting a baby. 

Out of his control, he did his part nine months ago and now there is nothing he can do but sweat it out and wait. 
😓😓😓😓😓


----------



## Tzennn

Happy new year everyone, it's actually 2:30am on me already. Hello people from the past. My neon still don't know how long untill i get it, Tanchjim Zero is 2 days away


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> Yeah really easy hard pass good luck in selling out this one.


Good luck selling ANY. This is more ridiculous than the whole HBB + Yanyin Mahina for $700. I wonder how many of those they sold?


----------



## nraymond

Vonbuddy said:


> Anyone heard of this company?


Canpur? I posted about them back in April:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16314349

I believe the Canpur Deep Blue IEM body is the same design as Reecho SG-03, so maybe they've sourced the body from the same company, or one is supplying the other? Driver must be different though, since I would not say the Deep Blue have excessive bass like the SG-03.

The Canpur website is based in the Netherlands, and part of the company is located there:

http://www.canpuriem.nl/front/gywm/index/4



> Canpur In-ear Tec Bv is the new company which just registered in Netherlands. And also belonging to the Chinese factory Hearcad Hearing Technology Co.,Ltd.
> 
> The Canpur Bvmain function is to sell the Canpur brand in-ear monitor in Europe market and to make better communication of TEC cooperation with the Sonioncompany TEC office in Netherlands.
> 
> Our team absorb the research and development talents who have focused on medical product technology in the national well-known hearing aid companies for more than 10 years. As the distributor of German EnvisionTEC and Danish 3Shape products, we are proficient in master 3D printing and 3D scanning technology. By redefining the music earphones from the standpoint of 3D cavity design of the hearing aids and audiology, we protect customer’s hearing when they enjoy the melodious music.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> .                        This was an interesting clip.  He finally showed his face.  Not trying to get him attention for his antics but rather feedback on his information he is discussing.  Interesting but I am not informed enough.  Looking for check on his facts.



So we have Sharur complaining about BS in another channel. ROFLMAO

The concept of him being plagiarized is hilarious, anyone with half a clue totally ignores him. Take note of the accuracy he is claiming on an extrapolation of someone else's FR graph. He is consistent though. Everyone else is a fool and only he has the answers. Frankly a reliable contraindicator of peer review consensus.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> So we have Sharur complaining about BS in another channel. ROFLMAO
> 
> The concept of him being plagiarized is hilarious, anyone with half a clue totally ignores him. Take note of the accuracy he is claiming on an extrapolation of someone else's FR graph. He is consistent though. Everyone else is a fool and only he has the answers. Frankly a reliable contraindicator of peer review consensus.


I actually was curious as to why he would show himself.


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> I actually was curious as to why he would show himself.



Maybe he's trying to raise his profile before moving into politics?

He appears to have the charm, wit and understanding to fit in well with some political movements.


----------



## InvisibleInk

BigGearHunter said:


> Love him or hate him, the evidence is pretty damning against The Headphone Show. It's sad that he had to retort to stealing.



I don't get this feud. Did they offend each other with name calling? 

When it comes to facts surrounding what they are talking about, I'm nothing like an acoustic engineer that could form an opinion. Old school, I generally EQ with knobs or sliders and not with targets anyway. Graphs are useful for me to consume before I start fiddling with knobs or sliders. I let my ears tell me what sounds best.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Dec 31, 2022)

chinmie said:


> So in this last day before new year, i would like to share my memorable findings along 2022:
> 
> I didn't buy a lot of things, but the ones that i bought and happy with them are:
> - Topping G5 - i bought this to replace my ageing Centrance BlueDAC, not that it needed replacing in the first place as it still sounds great and perform well, but i decided to buy a new unit to keep up with the new tech (usb c, newer codec, etc). Overall the Topping G5 is a great buy and I'm happy with it.
> ...



Happy new year, discovery folks! It was fun.

This year was interesting to me, hobby wise, since I started to receive some support from manufacturers in terms of samples and reviewer discount. Without their support, I would never be insane enough to go out and buy all multiple sources to try. The differences and, at the same time, similarities between sources were eye-opening. *Best sources this year? Shanling M6 Ultra and Fiio K7.

Best IEM this year to me is the one that I expected to dislike, JD7.* Yes, this is a sample that I received from Fiio to review. No, there is no incentive to push this IEM since even Fiio does not advertise them. It’s like they don’t want people to know there is a weird single-DD-in-FA7s-shell IEM to avoid confusion. Heck I even sunk extra money for bling bling cable and case to make the most of these IEMs. Best IEM below the Monarch II, IMHO.

*My most surprising discovery is modern flathead earbuds.* You know how we try very hard to find soundstage, natural tonality, comfort, resolution, etc.? Good flathead earbuds can give you all that at a fraction of IEM price. In fact, $200 is already considered TOTL in buds world, and boy do they trade blow with TOTL in IEM world. Have a try in 2023! They might be your end-game. Keep your eyes on Fiio and TGXear (made by our fellow head-fier @tgx78).

*Small surprise: TWS can sound satisfying.* I’m reviewing Fiio FW5. Yes, software is annoying. Yes, the fit might not work for some. But boy of boy they sound like a good semi-open IEM attached to an AKM DAP. The sound is so spacious and 3D that I can almost forgive the annoying software. Just almost.



Vonbuddy said:


> .                        This was an interesting clip.  He finally showed his face.  Not trying to get him attention for his antics but rather feedback on his information he is discussing.  Interesting but I am not informed enough.  Looking for check on his facts.




I have only skimmed Resolve’s video, but I have absolutely zero interest in hearing anything from the PoS ER2SE shiller (or whatever he fancies nowadays). Now, I’m usually a moderate guy (I hope), so I allow myself an exception here   Btw, on one hand, we have people who have skin in the game, who actually build measurement rig with genuine equipments, who get in touch with Sean Olive all the time. On the other hand, we have a guy with running mouth (and an empty head). I know who to listen to.

But yeah, target is closely tied to the measurement tool. You can’t compare the graphs from different rigs, so you can’t compare graph against target from a different rig either. That’s why you need to be careful when using the autoEQ function on squiglink.

Harman IE target, for example, was built on an IEC711 coupler, so they have no conclusion above 10k, thus they sloped everything down. Knowles redo the experiment with new coupler that is accurate to 20k and found that you need to add a big bump in air region (a.k.a. 64 Audio TIA treble style).


----------



## Carpet

Paul Wasabii review of TRN XuanWu is up​​
​TL DR:  get the Celest


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 31, 2022)

In my opinion, YT is over saturated with IEM reviewers.
&
This is all the fault of miniDSP Ears.  Now every uncle (why no aunts ?) is throwing up (double entendre intended) a review.  While more is usually a good thing, it's getting to the point that some of the new class is smelling of influencer hopefulness; which dilutes the reverence that we have for the platform.

For 2022 I've "discovered" (thanks google algorithm) GizAudio and HiFri Audio (in  probation). 

[ETA] thanks @Carpet, forgot to add *Paul Wasabii*


----------



## WAON303

lgcubana said:


> In my opinion, YT is over saturated with IEM reviewers.
> &
> This is all the fault of miniDSP Ears.  Now every uncle (why no aunts ?) is throwing up (double entendre intended) a review.  While more is usually a good thing, it's getting to the point that some of the new class is smelling of influencer hopefulness; which dilutes the reverence that we have for the platform.
> 
> ...


Hi-Fri fills a strong niche in the hobby: Opening IEMs.

Outside of Hi-Fi, the only other person that I've seen opening IEMs is Michael Bruce.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 1, 2023)

Almost happy new year from USA!

Hope 2023 will be a great year for you all.

As Moondrop is making a new segment of wired IEM to PC/phones with DSP finish, this probably could get some new followers. I’ve been using Quarks DSP for year-end trip with family and found this simple solution is just very convenient and has huge potentials.

Hopefully more IEM brands offer modulated cable with DSP options(2.5/3.5.4.4/lightning/usb-c) in 2023.
Pic by Moondrop for Quarks DSP


----------



## Vonbuddy

My team wins by one point and I get notice a package is delivered to the wrong address.  It was delivered to Marietta, Georgia.  I live in Pearl, Mississippi.  You know what?  I don't care.   Glued to Georgia/Ohio State game when it turned 23 in New York.  Not yet 23 here.  Happy New Year everyone.  I am just happy to be here.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Vonbuddy said:


> My team wins by one point and I get notice a package is delivered to the wrong address.  It was delivered to Marietta, Georgia.  I live in Pearl, Mississippi.  You know what?  I don't care.   Glued to Georgia/Ohio State game when it turned 23 in New York.  Not yet 23 here.  Happy New Year everyone.  I am just happy to be here.


----------



## Vonbuddy

2023 Officially in Mississippi. 


Catfish drops at midnight in Jackson to celebrate New Year​


----------



## Vonbuddy

One of my favorite performances of 2022.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

HAPPY NEW YEAR HEAD-FIERS AND DISCOVERITES!! CHEERS TO A FABULOUS 2023 AND AURAL NIRVANA FOR ALL!! 

p.s. The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore is superior to the Salnotes Zero, CCA CRA, and KZ DQ6. 'nuff said. 

Linsoul....HURRY UP WITH MY ORDER!!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Interesting that though it's an Android app, and it will download to the DX170, the iBasso won't let the Hiby Music app work in it's player. It won't let the file scan work. Same with the Jet audio app. Only music app that will work is the native Mango music player.


----------



## jsmiller58

Vonbuddy said:


> My team wins by one point and I get notice a package is delivered to the wrong address.  It was delivered to Marietta, Georgia.  I live in Pearl, Mississippi.  You know what?  I don't care.   Glued to Georgia/Ohio State game when it turned 23 in New York.  Not yet 23 here.  Happy New Year everyone.  I am just happy to be here.


Sister in Atlanta (though she went to Tech), brother who went to UGA, another brother lives in Ohio… the family text messages were interesting tonight!


----------



## Fat Larry

Vonbuddy said:


> I did buy the Tenmaks.  Thanks for the link.   Now I guess I can enjoy my collection.  LOL.  Well, at least when they get here (inside joke there).



Tennmak foams are rather great.


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Tennmak foams are rather great.


Always a bonus when the preferred option isn't the most expensive one! I noticed recently they have an option to get them with a case. They only used to do that with their whirlwind silicon tips.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000493425366.html

Oh and Happy New Year to all. Let's hope 2023 is a good one!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Interesting that though it's an Android app, and it will download to the DX170, the iBasso won't let the Hiby Music app work in it's player. It won't let the file scan work. Same with the Jet audio app. Only music app that will work is the native Mango music player.


I don't think so I just tried and Hiby works as does Hiby control and MSEB did you install from Google Play?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> I don't think so I just tried and Hiby works as does Hiby control and MSEB did you install from Google Play?


Is that the DX170? DX170 doesn't have Google Play on it.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Is that the DX170? DX170 doesn't have Google Play on it.


You have to install Google Play on it first just google search Google Play .APK


----------



## szore (Jan 1, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Almost happy new year from USA!
> 
> Hope 2023 will be a great year for you all.
> 
> ...


crazy eyes


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello Friends,
I am starting the new year by completing some pending work haha. I have just dropped my review for the Yume II, It's a brilliant-looking set with decent sound performance. It has good clarity, speed, and punch. Hope you guys enjoy reading it, check out my complete review here.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-ii.26163/reviews#review-29894

Some Eye-Candy:-


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gadgetgod said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am starting the new year by completing some pending work haha. I have just dropped my review for the Yume II, It's a brilliant-looking set with decent sound performance. It has good clarity, speed, and punch. Hope you guys enjoy reading it, check out my complete review here.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-ii.26163/reviews#review-29894
> ...


Thanks, but for something costing as much as they do, the term "decent" just doesn't inspire wanting to make a purchase. Do you want a decent vehicle or a great veh? Do you want to be a decent lover or a great lover? I don't want to spend over a hundo for decent sound. I want GOOD to great sound.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Almost happy new year from USA!
> 
> Hope 2023 will be a great year for you all.
> 
> ...



@AmericanSpirit, is that you 



FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Interesting that though it's an Android app, and it will download to the DX170, the iBasso won't let the Hiby Music app work in it's player. It won't let the file scan work. Same with the Jet audio app. Only music app that will work is the native Mango music player.



That’s stingy. Maybe some permission issues. Shanling on the other hand actively encourage people to use Fiio and Hiby player so that they stop whining about gapless playback 



gadgetgod said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am starting the new year by completing some pending work haha. I have just dropped my review for the Yume II, It's a brilliant-looking set with decent sound performance. It has good clarity, speed, and punch. Hope you guys enjoy reading it, check out my complete review here.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-ii.26163/reviews#review-29894
> ...



Nice photo and review, mate! 
I thought you got rid of the RS2 already. What an adorable piece of equipment.


----------



## FlacFan

FlacFan said:


> Just four days left for 2022. Time to reflect on your discoveries?
> 
> TRN ST5
> Reecho SG-01 OVA & NiceHCK NX7 Mk3
> ...


Happy New Year!

Need to amend that post, because the gear showed up on Friday...

KZ PR1 - the gray orginal or version 1 or whatever. It took 5 weeks to get here. I had forgotten that I ordered it and now I wish it had gone AWOL. Nothing to write home about that one.

On the other hand, the Shanling M3 Ultra arrived early. Yeah - now that is a keeper.

Cheers.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FlacFan said:


> On the other hand, the Shanling M3 Ultra arrived early. Yeah - now that is a keeper.


Nice! Impressions?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 1, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> @AmericanSpirit, is that you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it’s me with color contact lenses😉




Jk.


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> That’s stingy. Maybe some permission issues. Shanling on the other hand actively encourage people to use Fiio and Hiby player so that they stop whining about gapless playback


That’s actually hilarious, I commend Shanling for that haha. Yeah gapless is great but it seems hard to implement well into these DAPs, better to just dongle your iPhone. You can always staple your albums together by editing in Audacity if your DAP is perfect minus gapless.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Jmop said:


> That’s actually hilarious, I commend Shanling for that haha. Yeah gapless is great but it seems hard to implement well into these DAPs, better to just dongle your iPhone. You can always staple your albums together by editing in Audacity if your DAP is perfect minus gapless.


Maybe it’s just Shanling. All other DAPs in my collection (well, there is only one, the AP80 Pro X) and all music player apps do gapless playback correctly.

For me, the days of dongle (for my personal use) are over. So far, dongles are just not “enough” for me, either because of the smaller and flatter soundstage (e.g., Fiio KA3) or because they are stupidly loud with most IEMs (e.g., S9 Pro). I’m still looking forward for hear the RU6 (for that R2R goodness / crappiness) and M15 (the “best” dongle?). I’m also searching for something like Apple dongle (sensible amount of loudness and battery consumption), but actually sounds good rather than “adequate” to use with my iPhone. Still, when I am out and about, I’m happy with the Fiio FW5 + iPhone combo (big change in attitude since I don’t like the AirPods Pro at all, just like I don’t want to listen to my Aria)


----------



## FlacFan

o0genesis0o said:


> Nice! Impressions?


My DAPs over the years: SanDisk, Cownon A1, iBaso DX 50, Cowon D1.
They all have one thing in common: The UI is utterly rubbish. I will miss Cowon's extraordinary good EQ system. Proprietary of course.

The M3 Ultra is a 4.2 inch FULL Android 10 device. It can be used in 'prime' mode or Android. In 'prime' mode it's just a player, which is OK, but it lacks the finesse you get with UAPP or the Neutron player.
Sound is excellent,  Shanling house - a bit warm and laid back. FiiO, iBasso and others sound cooler and more analytical to me. 

I already own Shanling MW200 and the UP4 and BT connection (both ways) works flawlessly. LDAC. 

So far everything I tried just worked. 

Cannot speak to battery life just yet,  that should last at least a day or so. 

Cheers


----------



## o0genesis0o

FlacFan said:


> My DAPs over the years: SanDisk, Cownon A1, iBaso DX 50, Cowon D1.
> They all have one thing in common: The UI is utterly rubbish. I will miss Cowon's extraordinary good EQ system. Proprietary of course.
> 
> The M3 Ultra is a 4.2 inch FULL Android 10 device. It can be used in 'prime' mode or Android. In 'prime' mode it's just a player, which is OK, but it lacks the finesse you get with UAPP or the Neutron player.
> ...



Thanks, mate! 

The battery should last quite a while. Shanling told me that the M3U is optimised for battery life and size for every day carry. Don’t quote me, but I remember it should last nearly 20 hours? (Or is it the Hiby player R5 something?) 

It’s a shame that the prime mode only works with Shanling player. I personally use Fiio player app and use the app pinning feature to make my own “prime” mode (Learned the pinning trick from Super* Review). 

Do you have any delay with bluetooth? The delay with LDAC on my M6U is quite bad, so I cannot use the player as a DAC to watch YouTube video with my phone. A bit disappointing.


----------



## Jmop

FlacFan said:


> My DAPs over the years: SanDisk, Cownon A1, iBaso DX 50, Cowon D1.
> They all have one thing in common: The UI is utterly rubbish. I will miss Cowon's extraordinary good EQ system. Proprietary of course.
> 
> The M3 Ultra is a 4.2 inch FULL Android 10 device. It can be used in 'prime' mode or Android. In 'prime' mode it's just a player, which is OK, but it lacks the finesse you get with UAPP or the Neutron player.
> ...


Lol least favorite UI is my Cayin N3 (non pro). Talk about unintuitive, and I don’t even harp on UI really. Ok, old Hifiman players were pretty bad too lol.


----------



## Carpet

An SPD rundown from Akros (Kinera vs TRN)​
Watching now, but very reliable content provider!


----------



## Jmop

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe it’s just Shanling. All other DAPs in my collection (well, there is only one, the AP80 Pro X) and all music player apps do gapless playback correctly.
> 
> For me, the days of dongle (for my personal use) are over. So far, dongles are just not “enough” for me, either because of the smaller and flatter soundstage (e.g., Fiio KA3) or because they are stupidly loud with most IEMs (e.g., S9 Pro). I’m still looking forward for hear the RU6 (for that R2R goodness / crappiness) and M15 (the “best” dongle?). I’m also searching for something like Apple dongle (sensible amount of loudness and battery consumption), but actually sounds good rather than “adequate” to use with my iPhone. Still, when I am out and about, I’m happy with the Fiio FW5 + iPhone combo (big change in attitude since I don’t like the AirPods Pro at all, just like I don’t want to listen to my Aria)


If you were in continental US I’d send you my Tanchjim Stargate to try, I love it. Sounds glossy like RSA gear, low power consumption but good dynamics, no hiss.


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe it’s just Shanling. All other DAPs in my collection (well, there is only one, the AP80 Pro X) and all music player apps do gapless playback correctly.
> 
> For me, the days of dongle (for my personal use) are over. So far, dongles are just not “enough” for me, either because of the smaller and flatter soundstage (e.g., Fiio KA3) or because they are stupidly loud with most IEMs (e.g., S9 Pro). I’m still looking forward for hear the RU6 (for that R2R goodness / crappiness) and M15 (the “best” dongle?). I’m also searching for something like Apple dongle (sensible amount of loudness and battery consumption), but actually sounds good rather than “adequate” to use with my iPhone. Still, when I am out and about, I’m happy with the Fiio FW5 + iPhone combo (big change in attitude since I don’t like the AirPods Pro at all, just like I don’t want to listen to my Aria)


It is hard to justify the "DAP over dongle" case.
DAP is effectively a dongle  + the battery + the screen + more powerful processor + the operating system. 
All four add a lot to the cost without contributing to the sound.
The operating system is the weakest link - bugs, compatibility, licensing...
That is why Fiio left the segment of budget and mid- budget DAPs altogether.

Then how many $250+ DAPs an average audiophile can afford?

For the dongle "loudness", independent volume control is a very effective solution and are a must for top dongles. Alhough using software may be a reasonable solution to dongle loudness.

Lastly, dongles do not have battery problems, and most of the dongles are virtually unbreakable.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

PhonoPhi said:


> It is hard to justify the "DAP over dongle" case.
> DAP is effectively a dongle  + the battery + the screen + more powerful processor + the operating system.
> All four add a lot to the cost without contributing to the sound.
> The operating system is the weakest link - bugs, compatibility, licensing...
> ...


Gonna have to disagree with you on that one. Think of the DAP as all of the required parts built my one company and put together with excellent synchronization and harmony with good chips and powerful amps that work with the other parts, and without any useless USB connections to get unplugged or weird software issues between a dongle and phone. All of the parts not only contribute ot the sound, but make it better than most phones witha dongle quite easily. Dongles most certainly have a battery problem - as in they drain the battery of your phone (which you use for things other than music I assume.) 

I say all of this as someone who has tried multiple dongles that plugged into my Pixel 7, none of which have worked without issue, and some of which forced me to install their software that messed with my native Tidal (HiBy.) I have now ordered a cheap DAP (Shanling M3 Ultra) from Musicteck during their sale which will stream Tidal MQA (16x, which is more than most desktop DACs,) has 4.4mm balanced for iems and 3.5mm as well. It won't cut out because the USB C got jiggled, won't drain my phone battery, won't require me to install it's own software on my phone, won't interrupt my Tidal when I plug it into my car or want to stream in my house. I also don't have to swap between apps or share audio if I want to use my phone for other things. These are the reasons I bought a new DAC after selling my Fiio M11 Plus (that I thought I wouldn't use anymore - dummy.) Average audiophiles can afford a $250 DAP - this isn't a cheap hobby and you can use a DAP as a DAC/AMP for a desktop setup as well (my M11s was able to power all of my full-size headphones.) The End.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Also, since this is a discovery thread: the JM Audio Editions XTC Open - My review: Click Me Current favorite headphones. DISCOVER!


----------



## Wolfhawk46

o0genesis0o said:


> Happy new year, discovery folks! It was fun.
> 
> This year was interesting to me, hobby wise, since I started to receive some support from manufacturers in terms of samples and reviewer discount. Without their support, I would never be insane enough to go out and buy all multiple sources to try. The differences and, at the same time, similarities between sources were eye-opening. *Best sources this year? Shanling M6 Ultra and Fiio K7.
> 
> ...


But which flatheads (can we just call these earbuds?) should we try? Also, TGXear has earbuds that go up to $325, so it seems like $200 isn't TOTL? Congrats on the manufacturer samples and discounts though! That's kinda the dream. Check out the Truthear HEXA if you haven't yet. Those are my IEMs of the year!


----------



## jsmiller58

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you on that one. Think of the DAP as all of the required parts built my one company and put together with excellent synchronization and harmony with good chips and powerful amps that work with the other parts, and without any useless USB connections to get unplugged or weird software issues between a dongle and phone. All of the parts not only contribute ot the sound, but make it better than most phones witha dongle quite easily. Dongles most certainly have a battery problem - as in they drain the battery of your phone (which you use for things other than music I assume.)
> 
> I say all of this as someone who has tried multiple dongles that plugged into my Pixel 7, none of which have worked without issue, and some of which forced me to install their software that messed with my native Tidal (HiBy.) I have now ordered a cheap DAP (Shanling M3 Ultra) from Musicteck during their sale which will stream Tidal MQA (16x, which is more than most desktop DACs,) has 4.4mm balanced for iems and 3.5mm as well. It won't cut out because the USB C got jiggled, won't drain my phone battery, won't require me to install it's own software on my phone, won't interrupt my Tidal when I plug it into my car or want to stream in my house. I also don't have to swap between apps or share audio if I want to use my phone for other things. These are the reasons I bought a new DAC after selling my Fiio M11 Plus (that I thought I wouldn't use anymore - dummy.) Average audiophiles can afford a $250 DAP - this isn't a cheap hobby and you can use a DAP as a DAC/AMP for a desktop setup as well (my M11s was able to power all of my full-size headphones.) The End.


You make excellent points, but there is also the use case aspect… Carrying around a DAP and phone can be cumbersome.  I have a HiBy R6 Pro which I rarely actually use because it is another big item to carry around.  I have quite a few dongles (favorites being Lotoo S1, L&P W2, and Shanling UA5) but in part because of the fiddly cable connections, but largely because when I have to handle the phone having the dongle hang off of it is inconvenient (not to mention a pain to pull out of my pocket) I never even use them any longer.  For me the BTR7 is the best compromise between sound quality and convenience.  Note that I used the word “compromise”.  But in the end that’s just me, and others may be driven by other values in their use cases.


----------



## FlacFan

o0genesis0o said:


> Thanks, mate!
> 
> The battery should last quite a while. Shanling told me that the M3U is optimised for battery life and size for every day carry. Don’t quote me, but I remember it should last nearly 20 hours? (Or is it the Hiby player R5 something?)
> 
> ...


You have to see the prime mode as an isolated virtual machine running on that DAP. A core Android is still running that. You can run the Shanling player in non prime as a regular app as well. There is no difference. 
It is the nature of LDAC to have delay when watching video, any LL codes are better suited in those cases.

BTW, there is a thread for the M3U and we're better off,  discussing it over there. 

Cheers..


----------



## Wolfhawk46

jsmiller58 said:


> You make excellent points, but there is also the use case aspect… Carrying around a DAP and phone can be cumbersome.  I have a HiBy R6 Pro which I rarely actually use because it is another big item to carry around.  I have quite a few dongles (favorites being Lotoo S1, L&P W2, and Shanling UA5) but in part because of the fiddly cable connections, but largely because when I have to handle the phone having the dongle hang off of it is inconvenient (not to mention a pain to pull out of my pocket) I never even use them any longer.  For me the BTR7 is the best compromise between sound quality and convenience.  Note that I used the word “compromise”.  But in the end that’s just me, and others may be driven by other values in their use cases.


Good point, though I have carried both. I just picked up the MEST mk2 though and I see a DAP as the only way to really enjoy them because desktop amps rarely come with 4.4mm. Also, I plan on using them sitting on my couch playing videogames I don't care about the sound on. I've been doing that with a dongle and it's just really annoying. Also, the HiBy app forces me to swipe to unlock my phone AFTER I've already unlocked my phone. I thought playing off my phone was a good idea, and now I'm just really tired of it. This way I also have anough power/output jacks to use my fullsize headphones with the DAP so I can do some review listening while playing Pokemon Scarlet haha.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wolfhawk46 said:


> But which flatheads (can we just call these earbuds?) should we try? Also, TGXear has earbuds that go up to $325, so it seems like $200 isn't TOTL? Congrats on the manufacturer samples and discounts though! That's kinda the dream. Check out the Truthear HEXA if you haven't yet. Those are my IEMs of the year!


Yea HEXA is currently benchmarking stone for all brands to contest for neutral segment.

Btw Truthear may come up with Chu class entry level challenge soon✌️


----------



## PhonoPhi

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you on that one. Think of the DAP as all of the required parts built my one company and put together with excellent synchronization and harmony with good chips and powerful amps that work with the other parts, and without any useless USB connections to get unplugged or weird software issues between a dongle and phone. All of the parts not only contribute ot the sound, but make it better than most phones witha dongle quite easily. Dongles most certainly have a battery problem - as in they drain the battery of your phone (which you use for things other than music I assume.)
> 
> I say all of this as someone who has tried multiple dongles that plugged into my Pixel 7, none of which have worked without issue, and some of which forced me to install their software that messed with my native Tidal (HiBy.) I have now ordered a cheap DAP (Shanling M3 Ultra) from Musicteck during their sale which will stream Tidal MQA (16x, which is more than most desktop DACs,) has 4.4mm balanced for iems and 3.5mm as well. It won't cut out because the USB C got jiggled, won't drain my phone battery, won't require me to install it's own software on my phone, won't interrupt my Tidal when I plug it into my car or want to stream in my house. I also don't have to swap between apps or share audio if I want to use my phone for other things. These are the reasons I bought a new DAC after selling my Fiio M11 Plus (that I thought I wouldn't use anymore - dummy.) Average audiophiles can afford a $250 DAP - this isn't a cheap hobby and you can use a DAP as a DAC/AMP for a desktop setup as well (my M11s was able to power all of my full-size headphones.) The End.


How many of these small companies make all the components and have all the resources for hardware integration and for the development of well-tested smooth software for "perfect synchronization"?
Most common experience is to have all the glitches in DAPs and patches of the patches.

For the compatibility, with 25+ dongles, I only have problems with iBasso DC04.

For the battery drain, the most outrageously consuming dongle (Muse M3 with its idle 200 mA) still does not cause battery drain comparable with that of the screen on my not overly powerful old S10 phone.

Apple dongle uses less power that the external DAC, and many of the smaller dongles use around 20-30 mA.

Overall, again, it makes most sense to me to use the best developed, and mass-produced to reduce the cost, components for the sound chain: the recent operating system on the phone, powerful processor, good screen, any software of your choice to work with the DAC of your choice, and, lastly,  the great modularity of using multiple DACs for different flavours of the sound rendering and synergy with different IEMs, which I enjoy greatly.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> It is hard to justify the "DAP over dongle" case.
> DAP is effectively a dongle  + the battery + the screen + more powerful processor + the operating system.
> All four add a lot to the cost without contributing to the sound.
> The operating system is the weakest link - bugs, compatibility, licensing...
> ...



DAP is definitely not a cost effective way to have high quality source. It is a luxury gizmo. When I pick up my Shanling DAP, I try to make it a treat after a long day, rather than just background noise (pretentious, I know  ) The M6U is unique in the way that it matches the soundstage and resolution of my desktop K7, and add that Shanling house sound on top. Not all DAPs can do that (AP80 Pro X certainly can’t even with heavy EQ), and in my experience, only 1 dongle can nearly do that (S9 Pro, with the loudness problem and extreme battery drain).

If you want to bring K7 level sound in your pocket, Topping G5 would be the most cost effective. I haven’t tried the BTR7, but that device might come close as well. No idea for now.

In this day and age, one get a DAP because one wants a DAP, not because one needs good sound that only a DAP can provide, IMHO.



Wolfhawk46 said:


> But which flatheads (can we just call these earbuds?) should we try? Also, TGXear has earbuds that go up to $325, so it seems like $200 isn't TOTL? Congrats on the manufacturer samples and discounts though! That's kinda the dream. Check out the Truthear HEXA if you haven't yet. Those are my IEMs of the year!



I personally recommend Fiio FF5, though earbuds fans swear by TGXear Serratus and Ripples. You can’t go wrong with any of these, tbh. Just be careful that Serratus has a spicy mid treble peak that can sound painful on some tracks (that’s why I pick FF5)

Regarding sample, I guess it’s a token of trust from both manufacturers and community. I follow the approach of another reviewer (I think Mr Ichos?) that samples belong to manufacturers, not mine. I can use it to review and future A/B, but they are not my property to sell or giveaway.

I’m quite curious to hear Hexa, but at the same time do not feel super excited. I could be wrong (as always), as JD7 turned out indispensable in my collection.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Japanese Blogger’s Kiwi Ear Cadenza review.

*TD; DL
Tuning:*
“impression is that the low range is slightly thicker than the so-called Harman target balance, and the direction is similar to the sound creation of "HZSOUND HeartMirror Pro" and HBB's collaboration earphones (such as "TRIPOWIN Mele" and "TRI KAI"). feel the approach. It's a listening tuning that makes sense why the product page describes it as a "sound signature based on today's audiophiles." In addition, the characteristics of beryllium (coated) diaphragms, such as high-speed response, transparency in the mid-high range, and impact in the low range, are reflected in their own way, so you can enjoy relatively high-quality sound at a low price. .”

*Overall:*
“To be honest, it doesn't have the resolution you'd expect from a beryllium (coated) lens, but the response is good, and the localization produced by the natural separation gives a good quality feel for the same price range. I think it's a sound that you can fully enjoy unless you're nervous listening, such as for monitoring purposes.”

Pretty fair assessment.


----------



## Wolfhawk46 (Jan 1, 2023)

Well, since it's still the 1st of Jan here, and other people did their products of the year, I'll throw mine out here as well:

Best DAC: Schiit Bifrost 2/64 (Burson Conductor 3XP is a close 2nd, Fiio K9 pro ESS is a far 3rd)

Best Amp: Schiit Jotunheim 2 (better than the Burson's dang fiddly knob, similar performance)

Best Mobile DAC/AMP: ifi Micro idsd Signature (this thing is great, but not overly portable)

Best Dongle: HiBy FC3 (only one I got to work, and it's not great)

Best IEM: Truthear HEXA (Symphonium Meteor was a close second, but 7x as expensive, Raptgo Hook X in 3rd, MEST hasn't come in yet)

Best full-size Headphone: JM Audio XTC-O (Rosson RAD-0 as a close second for 3x the price, Hifiman HE-1000 v in 3rd)

Best Wireless Full-size Headphone: Bowers and Wilkins PX8 (the Bathys and 5909 are both slightly better sounding, but far less livable/annoying)

Best DAP: FIIO M11 Plus (only one I tried, Shanling M3U on the way)

Best Cable: Corpse Cable Gravedigger (great sound and connection for XLR4, but it has some microphonics, which is annoying - Moon Audio Silver Dragon, far second place)

I think that's about it, feel free to message me if you have questions


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 1, 2023)

jsmiller58 said:


> You make excellent points, but there is also the use case aspect… Carrying around a DAP and phone can be cumbersome.  I have a HiBy R6 Pro which I rarely actually use because it is another big item to carry around.  I have quite a few dongles (favorites being Lotoo S1, L&P W2, and Shanling UA5) but in part because of the fiddly cable connections, but largely because when I have to handle the phone having the dongle hang off of it is inconvenient (not to mention a pain to pull out of my pocket) I never even use them any longer.  For me the BTR7 is the best compromise between sound quality and convenience.  Note that I used the word “compromise”.  But in the end that’s just me, and others may be driven by other values in their use cases.


+1 L&P W2! Only let down is that when ever I carry it on the go, the connectivity issues of physical USB/lightning port get interrupted while moving phones. SQ is great enough to run most of IEMs except very few spec hungry ones👀

I’m honest thinking while on the move, I may find IEM with DSP connectors to be more convenient than Dap/USB dongle. And yes there is always TWS options.
On the go, TWS, and when charging, wired IEM with DSP socket. Light and not bulky😃

And IMHO, USB dongle meant for phones should have a sleek design like universal fit battery to smartphones back side(sorry Qi wireless charing😢)





If I see any good DAC comes with this type of design for iphone, they’ve got my money.

Hey future genius, please design flat and expandable IEM/TWS that you can store in the backside as well.  If enough slots, maybe additional battery modules for battery drainage concerns….iBasso and @FiiO please🙏

TWS issue(carrying case is bothersome. It take extra space in your pocket, which not cool.




A smart businessman needs a sleek silhouette,




not suit with some dips that you can tell you’ve stored you phone + tws carrying case) huge public needs there👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> +1 L&P W2! Only let down is that when ever I carry it on the go, the connectivity issues of physical USB/lightning port get interrupted while moving phones. SQ is great enough to run most of IEMs except very few spec hungry ones👀
> 
> I’m honest thinking while on the move, I may find IEM with DSP connectors to be more convenient than Dap/USB dongle. And yes there is always TWS options.
> On the go, TWS, and when charging, wired IEM with DSP socket. Light and not bulky😃


Ever since I started reviewing the Fiio FW5, I don’t see myself bringing an extra DAP in my pocket or a clunky combo of dongle and wired IEM when I run errands. It sounds good enough that I can’t complain, and the convenience is unmatched by any other combo. If I can sit down at a coffee shop, for instance, then I would carry my briefcase with my DAP and wired IEMs inside.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

o0genesis0o said:


> Ever since I started reviewing the Fiio FW5, I don’t see myself bringing an extra DAP in my pocket or a clunky combo of dongle and wired IEM when I run errands. It sounds good enough that I can’t complain, and the convenience is unmatched by any other combo. If I can sit down at a coffee shop, for instance, then I would carry my briefcase with my DAP and wired IEMs inside.


I'm using the Truthear HEXA with the Fostex True Wireless system and it's pretty good, great for working out, which is very hard to find earbuds that don't fall out. But, I use the PX8 for wireless listening.


----------



## r31ya

New KZ pokemon, *KZ ZAR*
not sure whether KZ actually have announce this one, (KZ rep got covid in christmas and still out)
but review unit reach and measured by IanFann
It seems to be KZ version of CCA HM20 (1DD + 7DD)














---


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 1, 2023)

r31ya said:


> New KZ pokemon, *KZ ZAR*
> not sure whether KZ actually have announce this one, (KZ rep got covid in christmas and still out)
> but review unit reach and measured by IanFann
> It seems to be KZ version of CCA HM20 (1DD + 7DD)
> ...


ZAS successor!?

Errr why V-tuned from ZAS….ZAS had very good balance😢

It looks like KZ always wants some extreme turns ASX (extreme V; people complained about screaming treble) >> fine, we will cut treble >> AST(bass dominant)

ZAS (pretty nice W-tuning) >> we need KZ-V back! >> ZAR


----------



## Wolfhawk46

r31ya said:


> New KZ pokemon, *KZ ZAR*
> not sure whether KZ actually have announce this one, (KZ rep got covid in christmas and still out)
> but review unit reach and measured by IanFann
> It seems to be KZ version of CCA HM20 (1DD + 7DD)
> ...


Gotta Catch 'Em All - this one looks like a Steel Type.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> ZAS successor!?
> 
> Errr why V-tuned from ZAS….ZAS had very good balance😢
> 
> ...


It seems like a sensible IEM. The ZAS looks quite L shaped. Still, what’s the point of having all of those drivers and still no response above 15k


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 1, 2023)

r31ya said:


> New KZ pokemon, *KZ ZAR*
> not sure whether KZ actually have announce this one, (KZ rep got covid in christmas and still out)
> but review unit reach and measured by IanFann
> It seems to be KZ version of CCA HM20 (1DD + 7DD)
> ...



In 2023, we will have to see which pokemon is going to be the winner:

1) weekly KZ
2) weekly collab
3) weekly harman $20 budget sidegrade
4) weekly waifu


I have a sneaky suspicion KZ will still rule the roost when it comes to quantity and productivity of releases (but probably not win in quality of releases).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 1, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> It seems like a sensible IEM. The ZAS looks quite L shaped. Still, what’s the point of having all of those drivers and still no response above 15k


It’s actually a W-shape from Crin’s chart and my perception.




KZ’s Belsing 30019s driver is not too high-spec like Knowles’s 30019, in order to avoid besing sounding too “grainy” they dropped the gain level.  KZ is playing poker with 7 and 8, while Knowles/Sonion has K and A. Some engineers effort I guess. It does sound pretty enjoyable.

The 15khz valley I bet is physical crossover of DD+midx6 and highx1 located near the nozzle outlet.
But then HEXA appeared, tough challenger here that ZAS is facing a tough pressure now..


----------



## r31ya (Jan 1, 2023)

baskingshark said:


> In 2023, we will have to see which pokemon is going to be the winner:
> 
> 1) weekly KZ
> 2) weekly collab
> ...


not expecting much, but basically still hoping that the so called #KZTuners project (KZ asking people what tuning they want) actually works and have some result.
its filled with request basically asking KZ to replicate things like etymotic or totl sound sig
not sure whether its still active project.
---
yeah, KZ basically make their Bellsing BA sounds polite to tame it and try to overcome of it being too tame by giving lots of BA unit.
its a unique decision, but kz stuck by it and refuse to use any of the "higher" grade drivers


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> not expecting much, but basically still hoping that the so called #KZTuners project (KZ asking people what tuning they want) actually works and have some result.
> its filled with request basically asking KZ to replicate things like etymotic or totl sound sig
> not sure whether its still active project.


Kind of like SeeAudio Bravery project? Never heard it but it seems to be a very well tuned IEM.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> Kind of like SeeAudio Bravery project? Never heard it but it seems to be a very well tuned IEM.


not sure on bravery,

basically it begun with loads of people start to complains that kz tuning as they keep releasing many "fun-v" iem.
and kz basically said, "if we wished/want for it, we could replicate or have any kind tuning and make it within budget iem segment"
thus KZTuners facebook site being made and kz ask people what kind of tuning people want KZ to make in the budget segment.

the page then was filled with tuning request, but other than releasing free EDC-X (1 dd, $9.5), we haven't heard from it


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> not sure on bravery,
> 
> basically it begun with loads of people start to complains that kz tuning as they keep releasing many "fun-v" iem.
> and kz basically said, "if we wished/want for it, we could replicate or have any kind tuning and make it within budget iem segment"
> ...



Well this kind of community input tuning is a win-win for KZ actually. The consumers who gave their input will buy it, and even if it turns out bad, KZ can say "look, it was the masses that asked for this tuning!"

The earbuds community had a similar community feedback tuned earbud, the Earbuds Anonymous, which retailed for $50 usd at release. Well soundwise, i sold mine away after a few weeks (haha no further comment), but yes this was a proof of concept that a community tuned gear can be feasible.


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> The earbuds community had a similar community feedback tuned earbud, the Earbuds Anonymous


I thought this was a joke, sounds like an organization who is trying to rehabilitate earbud addicts LOL.

Founded by Sir Crinacle, convert to IEMs plz.


----------



## baskingshark

WAON303 said:


> I thought this was a joke, sounds like an organization who is trying to rehabilitate earbud addicts LOL.
> 
> Founded by Sir Crinacle, convert to IEMs plz.



Haha there is a legit community tuned earbud bro: https://penonaudio.com/earbuds-anonymous.html

Yes it does sound like an Alcoholics Anonymous group. We should have a CHIFI rehab group for recalcitrant pokemon IEM collectors. Haha but then it is the antithesis of this thread, and we would be banned from the Discovery thread.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 2, 2023)

baskingshark said:


> Haha there is a legit community tuned earbud bro: https://penonaudio.com/earbuds-anonymous.html
> 
> Yes it does sound like an Alcoholics Anonymous group. We should have a CHIFI rehab group for recalcitrant pokemon IEM collectors. Haha but then it is the antithesis of this thread, and we would be banned from the Discovery thread.


----


> The tuning and design were carefully selected to *represent a overall *_love _of earbuds.
> Sound Signature is a *crafted mix of detail and fun*. The build construction is unique and classy.
> This earbud represents everything that is great with our community. Like our diverse members throughout the world, this *earbud is able to handle a plethora of genres*. It was also made to be used with a wide range of HiFi to LoFi devices to provide a high quality playback.


Seems to be a good recipe for disaster of tuning goal. to make it "pleasing for everyone in disregard of genre" is to make it either neutral or boring.
I mean even HBB $35 "gameover" video begun with "_these are the genre i listen to and this iem will be great with it_." to focus the tuning scope

how was anonymous earbud result?


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> In 2023, we will have to see which pokemon is going to be the winner:
> 
> 1) weekly KZ
> 2) weekly collab
> ...



I'll take a weekly order of one $20 KZ Harmon budget side-grade (with someone's name on it, if you really insist). The Waifu has to be an actual young woman who delivers the IEM and unwraps it too. Screw cartoons!

Looking forward to the unboxing experience. 



baskingshark said:


> Haha there is a legit community tuned earbud bro: https://penonaudio.com/earbuds-anonymous.html
> 
> Yes it does sound like an Alcoholics Anonymous group. We should have a CHIFI rehab group for recalcitrant pokemon IEM collectors. Haha but then it is the antithesis of this thread, and we would be banned from the Discovery thread.



Can you seriously imagine hosting a group for people suffering from gear acquisition syndrome here?

At least three pages of confessions and apologies following every new product announcement or review!


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Carpet said:


> I'll take a weekly order of one $20 KZ Harmon budget side-grade (with someone's name on it, if you really insist). The Waifu has to be an actual young woman who delivers the IEM and unwraps it too. Screw cartoons!
> 
> Looking forward to the unboxing experience.
> 
> ...


I need the Hi-Fi-Gear anonymous group... Hi, my name is Wolfhawk and I'm a hifi addict. Hi Wolfhawk.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 2, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Kind of like SeeAudio Bravery project? Never heard it but it seems to be a very well tuned IEM.


If you spend sometime with bravery, and fit it to the HTRF, Bravery is very good IEM that I personally like it more than SA6 now.

It’s all qdc families —smooth, resolving—

Anole VX being flagship, SA6 being generic VX, and Bravery being more fun tuned VX with least components possible. Bravery is a community tuned one, which does one of “final conclusions” over U-shape ideology👍

Only let down is stock AZLA Xelastec Crystal ear tip which isn’t a good couple.

It’s worth a buy👍






For quad and penta driver hybrids,

*Monarch style “flat+bass”


*
▶︎AFUL P5 $220 for reference style Monitor IEM with fun tuned bass

*Anole VX style “smooth yet resolving”


*
▶︎See audio Bravery (251@hihigo) or maybe bravery AE (269@ hifigo) for someone looking for higher resolving capabilities and “beautiful sounding” tonality over P5.

*U12t style “inoffensive yet resolving”*



▶︎inoffensive and reference u12t style tuned AKG N5005 for $199-300 depending on where you live.

*Softears style “vocal oriented HRTF neutral “*



▶︎we have vocal-focused neutral HEXA as a counter offer for someone doesn’t fit with above three for $79.



▶︎Depending on preference they all could categorized in somewhat neutral + creative colorations.

▶︎They all have very close technicalities that complement each others, it’s just a matter of taste👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> to make it "pleasing for everyone in disregard of genre" is to make it either neutral or boring.



I have to disagree a bit here. The transducers that please the most genres deserve 5/5 in tonality, because it has been tuned perfectly balanced to truely reflect the mixes rather than imposing a will on them. The more you optimise towards one test track, the more you risk messing up other tracks. Moreover, there is no typical tracks for a certain genre anyway. For instance, pop. There are all kinds of music falling under “pop”.

The challenge is we have no idea what target is “flat”. Maybe you can do like 64 Audio, making U6T, U12T and U18S as different versions of “flat”


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> I have to disagree a bit here. The transducers that please the most genres deserve 5/5 in tonality, because it has been tuned perfectly balanced to truely reflect the mixes rather than imposing a will on them. The more you optimise towards one test track, the more you risk messing up other tracks. Moreover, there is no typical tracks for a certain genre anyway. For instance, pop. There are all kinds of music falling under “pop”.
> 
> The challenge is we have no idea what target is “flat”. Maybe you can do like 64 Audio, making U6T, U12T and U18S as different versions of “flat”


agree on testing on multi genre can create a good neutral with correct timbre that could achieve what they want.
but its a good trap in tuning if its their first attempt and then try to do "everything". especially if they have to deal with budget earbud driver limitation.

which makes me curious on how it ended sounding?

a budget neutral iem that local iem store owner (a sound engineer) love sounds... a bit boring.
every sound its there, easy to found, possibly sound correct but its outside my capacity, but ultimately its kinda dead uh.. flat.
however a custom expensive supposedly flat iem (avara but i forgot the series) sound awesome as it have the resolution to support it and somehow sounds more alive.
it have digit difference in price tough.


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> I'll take a weekly order of one $20 KZ Harmon budget side-grade (with someone's name on it, if you really insist). The Waifu has to be an actual young woman who delivers the IEM and unwraps it too. Screw cartoons!
> 
> Looking forward to the unboxing experience.


The one on the left seems to be KZ ZAR box ( i ask but haven't been replied)
it have kz logo on the lower metal plate... KZ have a new box?

what the hell... the $80 KZ PR1 Pro ($40 on discount) have the exact same box with a $15 KZ ESX (similar acc too, tough a bit better cable and foam instead of standard silicon eartip). which being honest, while i'm not into weirdly elaborate or full of acc box, its fairly underwhelming.
hell, they manage to cram 3 iem (eda series, $25) in the same box.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 2, 2023)

r31ya said:


> ----
> 
> how was anonymous earbud result?



*TLDR:*
I sold my Earbuds Anonymous away after just two weeks, at a 50% loss, after trying various mods to salvage it (to no avail).

Very anonymous as per its namesake.



*For more details:*
L shaped set, warm, bassy and smooth with rolled off treble. The bass is midbass focused and north of neutral, with moderate subbass roll off. Bass bleeds into mids. Lower mids are depressed slightly with a slight boost in the upper mids, which are nevertheless quite smooth. Minimal shoutiness in the upper mids unlike some other CHIFI earbuds. Timbre is okay. Technicalities are below average for a $50 earbud.

The treble is rolled off and with the midbass bleed veiling stuff, fine nuances and microdetails are missing in a lot of my test tracks.

The Earbuds Anonymous is a niche tuning as such, maybe for bassheads that are treble sensitive. Quite LowFI sounding.


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> The one on the left seems to be KZ ZAR box ( i ask but haven't been replied)
> it have kz logo on the lower metal plate... KZ have a new box?
> 
> what the hell... the $80 KZ PR1 Pro ($40 on discount) have the exact same box with a $15 KZ ESX (similar acc too, tough a bit better cable and foam instead of standard silicon eartip). which being honest, while i'm not into weirdly elaborate or full of acc box, its fairly underwhelming.
> hell, they manage to cram 3 iem (eda series, $25) in the same box.


IMHO, there is no more excuse for KZ to keep selling these IEMs in barebone configurations, now that others can pack enough goodies with careful consideration for the same price (look at the NF Audio RA10, for instance). These ear toys are luxury purchases (even more so in many parts of the world), so they should be packed and sold as such. I still remember the first time unboxing the Tanchjim OLA (the OG, not the new bass version). That’s how a budget IEM should be presented.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> *TLDR:*
> I sold my Earbuds Anonymous away after just two weeks, at a 50% loss, after trying various mods to salvage it (to no avail).
> 
> Very anonymous as per its namesake.
> ...



Maybe that’s what people like to hear? Hasn’t Senny tuned their IEMs like that for a long time. Some high-end westone does the same too, and many consider them “balanced”


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe that’s what people like to hear? Hasn’t Senny tuned their IEMs like that for a long time. Some high-end westone does the same too, and many consider them “balanced”



Yeah you are right. Actually I think a lot of consumers like huge bass. When you are outdoors and such, the big bass offsets environmental losses. Big bass also equates to fun head banging sound.

But don't get me wrong, I like big bass too, but maybe I am picky that it has to have quality over quantity. Like the bass cannot be a one-noted untextured boomy blob that bleeds into the midrange. I rather take a neutral bass set with good quality bass over outright sheer bass amounts that are low in quality.


----------



## Jmop

Just to touch on dongles again real quick, I think having digital volume control on the device runs the risk of jumping the volume too much between steps due to only being able to push so much power. Couple that with no external battery, it’s probably more ideal not to have a dongle that pushes a lot of volume since it then becomes impractical, draining the source. So I say no volume control on dongle, and no gain switch/high output. Not sure how much more power is drained going balanced so can’t comment there.


----------



## r31ya

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, there is no more excuse for KZ to keep selling these IEMs in barebone configurations, now that others can pack enough goodies with careful consideration for the same price (look at the NF Audio RA10, for instance). These ear toys are luxury purchases (even more so in many parts of the world), so they should be packed and sold as such. I still remember the first time unboxing the Tanchjim OLA (the OG, not the new bass version). That’s how a budget IEM should be presented.


i remember buying Tanya (and quark) and i muses, this is nicer box than any kz i ever bought.


----------



## Carpet

Jmop said:


> Just to touch on dongles again real quick, I think having digital volume control on the device runs the risk of jumping the volume too much between steps due to only being able to push so much power. Couple that with no external battery, it’s probably more ideal not to have a dongle that pushes a lot of volume since it then becomes impractical, draining the source. So I say no volume control on dongle, and no gain switch/high output. Not sure how much more power is drained going balanced so can’t comment there.


Volume on dongle can give finer volume adjust than phone volume alone. Also handy for adjusting sound levels if using on a longer USB cable as an external DAC on a computer. Play/pause is usually included with volume controls.


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> Volume on dongle can give finer volume adjust than phone volume alone. Also handy for adjusting sound levels if using on a longer USB cable as an external DAC on a computer. Play/pause is usually included with volume controls.


my phone volume control have that "jump" from barely enough "6/10" and out loud "7/10"
the sixty steps btr5 volume control is fairly much smoother in transition in comparison


----------



## Leonarfd

If you have a noisy phone (looking at you Pixel 6) most dongles will get noise with even average sensitive IEMs. I love using the phone for controlling the music over my cheap Hiby, still the Hiby sound better than the dongles I tried. A dac/amp with battery is better than dongle if you don't mind the space it takes, and usually eliminates noise if its made well.

When I need it truly portable I will use TWS, some sets now produce very good quality. And the convenience when on the go might triumph over the sound quality.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 2, 2023)

Leonarfd said:


> If you have a noisy phone (looking at you Pixel 6) most dongles will get noise with even average sensitive IEMs. I love using the phone for controlling the music over my cheap Hiby, still the Hiby sound better than the dongles I tried. A dac/amp with battery is better than dongle if you don't mind the space it takes, and usually eliminates noise if its made well.
> 
> When I need it truly portable I will use TWS, some sets now produce very good quality. And the convenience when on the go might triumph over the sound quality.


other than laptop use (via wired),
i use BTR5 most of the time via Bluetooth connection with my phone.
yes, direct connection might sound better but the convinience that nothing dangling on my phone wins it.

---
HiFri recently promote Canpur iem that went on 80% discount (great value on discount, not worth it on og price)
He dissect the iem and found out,


----------



## gmdb

baskingshark said:


> Yeah you are right. Actually I think a lot of consumers like huge bass. When you are outdoors and such, the big bass offsets environmental losses. Big bass also equates to fun head banging sound.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I like big bass too, but maybe I am picky that it has to have quality over quantity. Like the bass cannot be a one-noted untextured boomy blob that bleeds into the midrange. I rather take a neutral bass set with good quality bass over outright sheer bass amounts that are low in quality.


Many people like bass that goes boom, boom. boom and doof. doof. doof.  Does not matter if you cannot hear the bass note being played or the instrument playing them as long as the bass makes a big sound then bass is good.  It i a very common way of measuring bass quality - how big is sounds not how articulate it sounds.   Possibly because lofi gear is just not very good at capturing the detail and nuances at the bass end so that is what people expect bass to sound like.  And good bass is more power in that boom and doof sound


----------



## Leonarfd

If you don't mind Bluetooth quality, using Quidelix 5K or a BTR5/7 is also a great alternative to TWS or DAPs. The quality you get with the 5K over Bluetooth is quite impressive.

I bought the 5K for the wife and I need to order 1 more for myself, impressive especially to be so small. Able to go from wired to Bluetooth, with EQ as customizable is impressive. If the price is not a problem its hard choosing a dongle over this IMO.


----------



## zachmal

How do Truthear Hexa compare against the BQEYZ KC2 ?

both are neutral IEMs, right ?

significant upgrade ? or merely a sidegrade ?


----------



## r31ya

zachmal said:


> How do Truthear Hexa compare against the BQEYZ KC2 ?
> 
> both are neutral IEMs, right ?
> 
> significant upgrade ? or merely a sidegrade ?



Graph comparison between the two.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> other than laptop use (via wired),
> i use BTR5 most of the time via Bluetooth connection with my phone.
> yes, direct connection might sound better but the convinience that nothing dangling on my phone wins it.
> 
> ...


I use BTR3K for the same reason. Phone stays in a bag and I can answer calls, skip tracks and adjust volume with the BTR3K. Also means no faffing about with changing cables to Bluetooth adapters. Apparently you also have a pause function if you feel the urge to stop and talk with someone. Seriously, how many people do you run into that are more interesting than the music you are listening to?

 I chose the BTR3K for a few reasons.  
1/ it was cheaper than BTR5
2/ battery life was longer (claimed 11 vs 9 hours on SE)
3/ it still supported LDAC and decent APTX codecs (AAC, I don't give a flying procreative act about)
4/ it had  AKM rather than ESS DACs (which were in my other devices)
5/ still had dual DACs and 2.5mm balanced too (if I ever wanted to use it)
6/ small enough to fit in an IEM case
7/ did I mention it was cheaper?

I did pickup one of the uBTR receivers as well. SQ is worse but retains the same functionality as a spare (revisiting cheap, cost less than another cable).


----------



## r31ya (Jan 2, 2023)

Carpet said:


> I use BTR3K for the same reason. Phone stays in a bag and I can answer calls, skip tracks and adjust volume with the BTR3K. Also means no faffing about with changing cables to Bluetooth adapters. Apparently you also have a pause function if you feel the urge to stop and talk with someone. Seriously, how many people do you run into that are more interesting than the music you are listening to?
> 
> I chose the BTR3K for a few reasons.
> 1/ it was cheaper than BTR5
> ...


one thing i kinda want from BTR3K is that some says the bluetooth antena of BTR3K is better than BTR5.
BTR5 with LDAC have kinda at times spotty bluetooth connection,
early on sometimes it kinda stutter when i goes jogging and put my phone and btr on opposing pocket


----------



## Carpet (Jan 2, 2023)

r31ya said:


> one thing i kinda want from BTR3K is that some says the bluetooth antena of BTR3K is better than BTR5.
> BTR5 with LDAC have kinda at times spotty bluetooth connection,
> early on sometimes it kinda stutter when i goes jogging and put my phone and btr on opposing pocket


I find the same thing sometimes with LDAC on BTR3K, so I put it in a pocket on the same side as my belt bag with phone. Not sure if sweating while holding it makes a difference either, but connection seems more stable if I'm not holding it in my hand.

Edit: overall it's usually very stable. Fine in the same room, starts to break up once two rooms away.


----------



## gadgetgod

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Thanks, but for something costing as much as they do, the term "decent" just doesn't inspire wanting to make a purchase. Do you want a decent vehicle or a great veh? Do you want to be a decent lover or a great lover? I don't want to spend over a hundo for decent sound. I want GOOD to great sound.


Man the thing is that the 200$ price bracket is very competitive now. Finding great sound in that budget is kinda Ummm difficult. Still I would say that the Yume 2 sounds decent.


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> @AmericanSpirit, is that you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have sold my RS2 bro. This is my friends unit I grabbed for a few days lol. I would have not sold it but I was getting a sweet deal on the SE200 so had to.


----------



## baskingshark

zachmal said:


> How do Truthear Hexa compare against the BQEYZ KC2 ?
> 
> both are neutral IEMs, right ?
> 
> significant upgrade ? or merely a sidegrade ?



I gave away my KC2 a few months back, so this is from memory, no actual A/B testing done, so take it with a pinch of salt.

KC2 is more midcentric than "neutral" per se. The Hexa is neutral with a sub-bass boost. The KC2 has less sub-bass extension. In terms of bass quality, I think the Hexa is tighter and faster, but the mid-bass is lacking on the Hexa, so for certain genres like EDM/hip hop, the KC2 is probably a better fit. 

Soundstage if I remember, is bigger on the KC2, but it has less accurate imaging and layering and instrument separation. KC2 has a bit more BA timbre from what I recall.


----------



## zachmal

baskingshark said:


> I gave away my KC2 a few months back, so this is from memory, no actual A/B testing done, so take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> KC2 is more midcentric than "neutral" per se. The Hexa is neutral with a sub-bass boost. The KC2 has less sub-bass extension. In terms of bass quality, I think the Hexa is tighter and faster, but the mid-bass is lacking on the Hexa, so for certain genres like EDM/hip hop, the KC2 is probably a better fit.
> 
> Soundstage if I remember, is bigger on the KC2, but it has less accurate imaging and layering and instrument separation. KC2 has a bit more BA timbre from what I recall.


that's pretty detailed 

thanks a lot !

so I guess the Hexa is not really needed at this point (perhaps later when it's discounted or cheaper available).


Anyone know of a cheap portable amp (not necessarily with battery) that can power up planar drivers (like Shuoer S12, Tin Hifi P1 Max, KZ PR1, etc.) ?

I'm currently thinking of the Tempotec Sonata E44 since it has plenty of juice and as a bonus a 3.5 mm adapter cable (no 2.5 mm or 4.4 mm in my collection yet).

Cheaper and AMP-only would be appreciated since I already have quite a few DACs

Thanks in advance


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 2, 2023)

zachmal said:


> How do Truthear Hexa compare against the BQEYZ KC2 ?
> 
> both are neutral IEMs, right ?
> 
> significant upgrade ? or merely a sidegrade ?


From the pricing and composition I believe KC2 uses Bellsing BA (30095 or 30019) x2 and 2DD, of which you can expect an upgrade in all spectrum for spec performance.


----------



## lgcubana

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, there is no more excuse for KZ to keep selling these IEMs in barebone configurations, now that others can pack enough goodies with careful consideration for the same price (look at the NF Audio RA10, for instance). These ear toys are luxury purchases (even more so in many parts of the world), so they should be packed and sold as such. I still remember the first time unboxing the Tanchjim OLA (the OG, not the new bass version). That’s how a budget IEM should be presented.


As a person that likes to accessorize with my own choice of cables and tips, I prefer KZ's approach.  It's rare to find a well accessorized IEM in the sub $100 realm.  In my opinion, any that you do find, are from relatively new brands, that're trying to give you an incentive, to give them a try.

KZ PR1 Pro $43 + $22  _KBEAR Chord 6N Graphene+4N OFC Silver-plated _= $65




With FiiO and Dunu being the gold standard, for accessories to (their products) respective pricing bracket; they're the only IEMs where I use the stock cable, if it has interchangeable terminations.

What bugs me is the opposite, a $350 IEM coming with an after thought, for the cable.  e.g. the Xenns Mangird Tea 2 

Using the wrong 2 pin connector and color mismatch




_bonus rant: no way is the stock cable a standard .78  Took me repeated efforts to get the stock cable off.  The replacement .78 cable was snug, but seamless to seat_



pic


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> I find the same thing sometimes with LDAC on BTR3K, so I put it in a pocket on the same side as my belt bag with phone. Not sure if sweating while holding it makes a difference either, but connection seems more stable if I'm not holding it in my hand.
> 
> Edit: overall it's usually very stable. Fine in the same room, starts to break up once two rooms away.


I have BTR3K and BTR5 and noted same, signal reception is better on 3K, but BTR5 has a better drivability so it’s a trade off.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 2, 2023)

baskingshark said:


> Yeah you are right. Actually I think a lot of consumers like huge bass. When you are outdoors and such, the big bass offsets environmental losses. Big bass also equates to fun head banging sound.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I like big bass too, but maybe I am picky that it has to have quality over quantity. Like the bass cannot be a one-noted untextured boomy blob that bleeds into the midrange. I rather take a neutral bass set with good quality bass over outright sheer bass amounts that are low in quality.


One of my observations for so prevailing bass preference is the fact that many (if not most) starting IEM users do not good seal with tips. There can be also some bareer to it, since the good seal often does not fit most comfortable.
My case at point is Sony XB-50. I used them for a year or so "pre- Hi-Fi", and they were good for me.
But then I used them without bothering to change medium stock tips. Returning to them with the properly sealing ones made enhanced bass totally unbearable. Put back comfortable medium tips - and the  sound is quite reasonable, even by Hi-Fi standards 


Jmop said:


> Just to touch on dongles again real quick, I think having digital volume control on the device runs the risk of jumping the volume too much between steps due to only being able to push so much power. Couple that with no external battery, it’s probably more ideal not to have a dongle that pushes a lot of volume since it then becomes impractical, draining the source. So I say no volume control on dongle, and no gain switch/high output. Not sure how much more power is drained going balanced so can’t comment there.


A good point about either simple moderately-powered dongles, like CX-pro or getting more powerful ones with independent on-board volume control, here Andy is absolutely right.


zachmal said:


> that's pretty detailed
> 
> thanks a lot !
> 
> ...


I have not experienced good amps cheaper than dongles (DAC+amp)
With cheaper amps, I would be concerned with the noise.
If I were in the market for n amp, I would possibly look into second-hand Fiio A3 or similar. Fiio started with amps and had some very good products there

E44 is my favourite most universal dongle. Very powerful, really exceeding 30% but it is also great to experiment with the impedance adapters - a lot of power, and it only consumes 62 mA with my nornal listening volumes.
E1DA (I have SG3) would be an absolute power monster, but for it to fully shine, an external battery is really helpful.
For a budget dingles, CX-pro is great, again, especially with single DDs in addition to the Apple one. Moondrop click is powerful and very energy-efficient as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 2, 2023)

Wolfhawk46 said:


> I need the Hi-Fi-Gear anonymous group... Hi, my name is Wolfhawk and I'm a hifi addict. Hi Wolfhawk.


I’m a subscriber of Japanese anonymous threads “5chan” for like 25years now. They do have hifi-communities as well. There are pros and cons about those anonymous style,

▶︎people could tell whatever they want without being concerned about their consistency

Good thing, you get honest voice

Bad thing, hype train get echo chamber sometime, due to the nature of raw opinion voice, more conflicts and confrontations, more trolls

I still value those anonymous threads even all those negative sides considered.

It’s pretty raw voice after all. Emotional/temperamental/impulsive but honest to their feeling at that time.

Online salon style forums are more facebook style, and those anonymous threads are twitter styled ones.

However,Due to the same nature of saturated community, even those 5 chan hifi anonymous threads are becoming super friendly place now. Which is good actually. Very qualitative information sharing.

Overview of thread group for Audio and Visual gadget:





They have similar structure for IEM threads now, sub $50( -5k), med-fi, over $300 (high-end) dedicated general thread. Then each brands’s dedicated threads.

Sample of high-end thread: you see Monarch MKII being frequently mentioned there, different breed, same rabbit hole😄




Some interesting discussion about drivability of Monarch MKII with USB dongle or DAP:
“
The hipdac2 can do it because it has a battery on board?
No, I'm talking about dongle DACs like GoBar and W2-131 that are bus-powered and powered by the iPhone.
Battery-powered amp-powered hipdac2, Gryphon, and UA5 can play.
UA5 is a dongle DAC, but it has a battery.
I believe the power limit for the Lightning connector and camera adapter is 200mA=1W.
GoBar's power consumption is 4W max.
Power consumption is the problem, not output power.
So, if I try to play Mona2 with bus-powered GoBar, it's not enough.
It's not that the amp can only output up to 25% of the volume, but if you try to play Mona2 with a dongle DAC, it will fall short of what you want to hear.
In the previous thread, there was a suggestion to try a cheap Chinese dongle DAC, but as mentioned above, if you're using a dongle DAC with an iPhone, don't do that, just in case.
I know you expressed interest in GoBar, but I just wanted to say that Mona 2 on an iPhone will be useless and fail.”

HEXA is getting raving comments on 5chan nowadays as well. Different language communities, but hifi gadget speaks only one it seems.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m a subscriber of Japanese anonymous threads “5chan” for like 25years now. They do have hifi-communities as well. There are pros and cons about those anonymous style,
> 
> ▶︎people could tell whatever they want without being concerned about their consistency
> 
> ...


Buddy, it was a joke. That just sounds terrible haha. I mean I'll take a headphone addiction over drugs any day of the week.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Buddy, it was a joke. That just sounds terrible haha. I mean I'll take a headphone addiction over drugs any day of the week.


Haha I was wondering that, introducing yourself on anonymous thread, makes sense now😆


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m a subscriber of Japanese anonymous threads “5chan” for like 25years now. They do have hifi-communities as well. There are pros and cons about those anonymous style,
> 
> ▶︎people could tell whatever they want without being concerned about their consistency
> 
> ...


So if you could buy only one dongle and one table top amp/sac what would it be?  I mean in degree of functionality.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 2, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> So if you could buy only one dongle and one table top amp/sac what would it be?  I mean in degree of functionality.


I’m not dongle / dap enthusiasts, so you may ask on their dedicated thread👍

But when considering battery’s life, I think in a long run, DAC dongle maybe a better investment over DAPs unless you are investing in kilobuck summit-fi IEMs.

For my experience L&P W2 has a good balance for cost to performance.

▶︎ 4.4mm balance,
▶︎good drivability 230mW,
▶︎SNR 131db comparable to flagship class dap,
▶︎at least 2 lowpass filter,
▶︎SPDIF input,
▶︎dual high-end CS43198 (iBasso DX160 uses same CS43198x2, DX300 has quad CS43198)
▶︎The THD performance 0.00012% only, which is even lower than that specified by the chipset manufacturer and is comparable to some high-end DAPs
▶︎High-Gate-Count FPGA Chip

Per headphonics introduction :
_“Luxury & Precision will put on their flagship dongle, having in mind that they designed many higher-end DAPs.

The W2 packs in a lot of features in its ‘Doublemint’ size casing. When you compare the internals, you will actually see it is quite similar to some full-sized players.”_

Pretty much a good summary for this dongle.

Other than simple solution,

You also may consider investing in car audio. I’ve owned and tested many of offering, JBL, Harman Kardon, Bang & Olufsen, B&W, Bose, Kenwood, Mark Levinson, Burmester. Of which Burmester is the “ultimate” one you may want to consider.  I’ve passed opportunities for sell your kidney DAP/IEM, but I’ve sold my kidney for best car audio you could’ve get, that’s my personal decision making as an audiophile in pursuing “best audio experience”.

The home audio segment is there but you have to spend a significant amount of “capital” that you probably can buy a good house, or actually need to reconstruct the listening room with perfect acoustic design for it. That’s beyond what I’m looking for.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Vonbuddy said:


> So if you could buy only one dongle and one table top amp/sac what would it be?  I mean in degree of functionality.


Dongles are tough, some people love the THX for example, others hate it. The only one that works for me flawlessly is the Google dongle... And it doesn't get loud enough. For a tabletop amp/DAC, you'd really need to be more specific and give a price range/idea of how you'd use it.


----------



## ChrisOc

*TRN Xuanwu - Interesting.*

A hybrid set, comprising of a single 10mm Square Planar Driver (SPD) and a single TRN in-house Balanced Amature (BA).

*What is their form about finish?*
Black kidney shaped plasticky earpieces with gold accents. On the inner part the earpieces are well contoured with added wings. In the ear they feel plasticky, bulbous and fat, but more importantly they isolate well.

They protruding two-pin designed to pair with the TRN clear hooded cable with aggressive moulding as earhooks, top with chrome accents but no colour coding or labelling for (L)eft and (R)ight. 

The cable is a skinny four strand twisted in pairs and leads to an angled 3.5mm plug, all very plasticky. Past the clear plastic splitter, are the split two pairs of twisted strands, you get no slider. It is all very plasticky but it is malleable and all-in-all acceptable at the £23 they cost me.





*How well do they fit?*
They fit my ears well enough. The shape and wings make their presence felt after a while, but bearable and as stated earlier, good isolation.

*How do they sound like?*
My first SPD, yeah! They sound like a Dynamic Drivers (DD) with BA to my ears. All the impactfull qualities of the a good DD bass, plus speed of BAs, but planar can both well, if properly done. In short not bad at all but source compatibility is necessary to get the best out of them.



I put the track, "Over the Horizon" on a loop and tested them on my Littlebear B4X, BTR7 and TRI TK-2 all fed from my Samsung Note 10 Plus, ss source. I also used the Shanling M7. I initially used the original cable, then changed cable to TRN modular cable. I also tested them with stock tips and the tips to TRI Clarion tips.

On the BTR7, both the sub-bass and mid-bass bass were good, mids, fine and highs nice and sparkly. 

On the Littlebear, the bass lost a bit of the impact displayed on the BTR7 but the mids and highs perked up to aound more Planar-like.

*A digression*
I pause here to say, "Over the Horizon" is an orchestral piece, commissioned by Samsung. It has a bit of everything across the frequency spectrum, plus dynamic range, plus a bit of stage, as a standard it is a good test of the capabilities of earphones and headphones. I dread to find out the budget allocated to the composition and rendition of this track by an orchestra, all for what is essentially a ringtone! Seriously, heard in full, it is a good piece of music.

On the TK-2, the bass became bloated and lost much of its definition. It was a "splodge" of bass. The midrange and highs stood up to the TK-2 DAC/Amp quite well. I am not sure if it would benefit from an impedance adaptor.

On other tracks the Xuanwu stood up to the test quite well.

*Another digression. *
Where is the line between authenticity and fakery (I had to make sure the spelling was right to avoid a strike from the Mods)? 

As I understand it a Planar Magnetic driver can be defined as having an array of magnets which move the diaphragm in response to an electro on-off stimulation, to reproduce sound.

Is the SPD an innovative approach to Planar Magnetic tech or is it fake? When does innovation and and fakery begin?

*Are they worth buying?*
My view, most definitely at the price, definitely. Currently, there is an economic downturn in most countries,  earphone manufacturers are not blind to it, they are keeping us in the habit by raising the level of inexpensive sets by a notch or two, while keeping prices low. Add to that the Planar boom, and you have some serious competitors. The only caveat is make sure they are compatible with your source. Source compatibility = synergy!

*Enjoy Your Music!*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> other than laptop use (via wired),
> i use BTR5 most of the time via Bluetooth connection with my phone.
> yes, direct connection might sound better but the convinience that nothing dangling on my phone wins it.
> 
> ...


Problem is that the Heart Mirror is a single DD and the Canpur is a hybrid, so completely different implementation, despite having the same driver. Apples and oranges when it comes to sound and implementation.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gmdb said:


> Many people like bass that goes boom, boom. boom and doof. doof. doof.  Does not matter if you cannot hear the bass note being played or the instrument playing them as long as the bass makes a big sound then bass is good.  It i a very common way of measuring bass quality - how big is sounds not how articulate it sounds.   Possibly because lofi gear is just not very good at capturing the detail and nuances at the bass end so that is what people expect bass to sound like.  And good bass is more power in that boom and doof sound


Yep. That's how the average consumer hears it. That's why the bass driven Sennheiser CX300, Klipsch s4, and Beats IEMs were the most popular buys for YEARS, before the advent of the wireless craze.


----------



## Carpet (Jan 2, 2023)

ChrisOc said:


> *Another digression. *
> Where is the line between authenticity and fakery (I had to make sure the spelling was right to avoid a strike from the Mods)?
> 
> As I understand it a Planar Magnetic driver can be defined as having an array of magnets which move the diaphragm in response to an electro on-off stimulation, to reproduce sound.
> ...


The diapragm is in a single plane rather than being conical or domed, it is also held stretched taught rather than in a surround that allows it to telescope backwards and forwards. The array of magnets are arranged to exert a magnetic field across the diaphragm, rather than just through it's central axis. The coil is flat rather than cylindrical.

The only difference is that the voice coil is wire rather than photoetched onto the surface of the diaphragm. A conventional planar is also "square" (or rectangular) in the area where it's coil interacts with the magnet array. The shape and size of the free portion beyond the coil and magnets may affect the tension in the diaphragm. Other than that it is a matter of how small you can make the external dimensions of the driver. What if an SPD used a photoetched voice coil? How about OoA deciding to make a heart or star shaped planar? #

People have become distracted by a detail that does not alter the fundamental nature of the device. Much the same as refusing to believe that any engine with fuel injection is a real internal combustion engine, due to the lack of a carburetor. SPD is not fake, it is an alternative implementation that took people by surprise.

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is obviously still an aquatic duck-billed avian!

# Purely hypothetical example, so I am NOT responsible for any rumors it will release in August!


----------



## Wolfhawk46

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yep. That's how the average consumer hears it. That's why the bass driven Sennheiser CX300, Klipsch s4, and Beats IEMs were the most popular buys for YEARS, before the advent of the wireless craze.


I can't find the vomit emoji right now, but I really enjoy GOOD quality bass, not just loud bass. Also, if the Beats factory had a battery fire, I wouldn't be mad.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> other than laptop use (via wired),
> i use BTR5 most of the time via Bluetooth connection with my phone.
> yes, direct connection might sound better but the convinience that nothing dangling on my phone wins it.
> 
> ...





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Problem is that the Heart Mirror is a single DD and the Canpur is a hybrid, so completely different implementation, despite having the same driver. Apples and oranges when it comes to sound and implementation.



My take on the teardown was that the Canpur used a driver that has proved capable when well implemented in another IEM. That of course doesn't always mean it will shine somewhere else. As I recall 30095 BA has been used everywhere over the last few years (CCA C10, KZ ZSN Pro, KZ ZS10 Pro, TRN ST1, TRN ST5, CVJ CSA etc.). I still use the CSA, but I listened to ZSN Pro just once.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Dongles are tough, some people love the THX for example, others hate it. The only one that works for me flawlessly is the Google dongle... And it doesn't get loud enough. For a tabletop amp/DAC, you'd really need to be more specific and give a price range/idea of how you'd use it.


Below 400 for the table top.  I was looking for something different than a google dongle or apple dongle, which I have.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Vonbuddy said:


> Below 400 for the table top.  I was looking for something different than a google dongle or apple dongle, which I have.



The HiBy FC3 is an amazing sounding dongle dac/amp. Maybe give that one a try. No balanced output though if your need that.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> The HiBy FC3 is an amazing sounding dongle dac/amp. Maybe give that one a try. No balanced output though if your need that.


+1 for FC3.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I spent some time with the reference filter on the AKG N5005. After awhile, I just couldn't deal with it. Though the details pop, and there much more air, I just couldn't get into how shouty the mids are and they become too prone to sibilance. So I took them off, and went back to the bass boost filter, and once again I achieve that creamy sound with still enough detail retrieval and resolution to satisfy the audiophile, but with more quality bass presence and treble that's still extended, but not sibilant at all.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 2, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> So if you could buy only one dongle and one table top amp/sac what would it be?  I mean in degree of functionality.



Dongle? Tough one. Can I grab my Topping G5? That one does everything and sounds like a typical desktop setup. It lacks the unique colouring of my Shanling DAP, but it’s more reliable for testing head-fi gears.

If you want bus-powered dongle, I can recommend Creative X1 dongle (I think they call it SXFI now). This is the only dongle in my collection that can connect to my nintendo switch. The SXFI DSP feature works great for gaming. It has no battery so it’s almost indestructible. I always keep one in my bag for random zoom call at the office or similar situations.

Desktop DAC/Amp? I would go for Fiio K7 because (1) it’s affordable (just a touch more expensive than K5, roughly same price as Topping and Schitt stacks in Australia), (2) it’s simple to use, (3) it’s full balanced, (4) it has AKM DAC.

Of course with desktop gear, sky is the limit. However I have no interest in getting susvara in near future, so I don’t need insane setup. I’m sure that if I have a chance to listen to setups across price range, I will develop a more nuanced opinion, but for now, K7 is a good deal.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Vonbuddy said:


> Below 400 for the table top.  I was looking for something different than a google dongle or apple dongle, which I have.


ifi makes some of the best cheaper DAC/AMP combos - check out the ZEN series. Topping also makes some decent ones (ex5) and of course the cheaper Schiit stacks are recommended (Magni/Modi) along with the JDS labs ones (Element).


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Carpet said:


> +1 for FC3.


The FC3 is great because it's cheap and it usually works - also it sounds good and can MQA pretty OK with a decent amount of power. The FC3 is NOT good because the HiBy software is buggy and messes with the native Tidal app; every time you plug it in it requires you to hit OK to allow access to the DAC; it loses connection super easily if you bump the USB C, or just pick it up wrong; it can't decide if it wants you to control the volume from the DAC or from your phone; you CAN'T use the native Tidal app with any of its good features; MQA requires a subscription, which is only free if you buy it new. So uhh...yeah, it's a great price, and works OK, but I do have a lot of complaints about it.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

o0genesis0o said:


> Dongle? Tough one. Can I grab my Topping G5? That one does everything and sounds like a typical desktop setup. It lacks the unique colouring of my Shanling DAP, but it’s more reliable for testing head-fi gears.
> 
> If you want bus-powered dongle, I can recommend Creative X1 dongle (I think they call it SXFI now). This is the only dongle in my collection that can connect to my nintendo switch. The SXFI DSP feature works great for gaming. It has no battery so it’s almost indestructible. I always keep one in my bag for random zoom call at the office or similar situations.
> 
> ...


Fiio can make some decent stuff, but I've also had more quality control issues with Fiio than any other audio company - the K9 pro ess I just bought didn't work at all and I've had a mobile DAC/AMP of theirs just die on me with no warning. That doesn't mean it'll happen to anyone else, and it doesn't mean other companies don't have their issues too - just a thought.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Wolfhawk46 said:


> The FC3 is great because it's cheap and it usually works - also it sounds good and can MQA pretty OK with a decent amount of power. The FC3 is NOT good because the HiBy software is buggy and messes with the native Tidal app; every time you plug it in it requires you to hit OK to allow access to the DAC; it loses connection super easily if you bump the USB C, or just pick it up wrong; it can't decide if it wants you to control the volume from the DAC or from your phone; you CAN'T use the native Tidal app with any of its good features; MQA requires a subscription, which is only free if you buy it new. So uhh...yeah, it's a great price, and works OK, but I do have a lot of complaints about it.



I don’t use HiBy’s software with mine.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 2, 2023)

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Fiio can make some decent stuff, but I've also had more quality control issues with Fiio than any other audio company - the K9 pro ess I just bought didn't work at all and I've had a mobile DAC/AMP of theirs just die on me with no warning. That doesn't mean it'll happen to anyone else, and it doesn't mean other companies don't have their issues too - just a thought.


I remember speaking to another head-fier on this thread about his broken FH3, so yeah, there can be issues. I personally have not experienced any issue with Fiio (luckily) and found that the QC of their IEMs and earbuds are very tight. As you know, buds are very difficult to ensure channel balance, but both FF3 and FF5 measure as tight as IEMs.

To be fair, if we talk about unlucky incidents, then both Topping and Schiit have fried their customers headphones in the past   Ever since reading about those incidents, I learned the good habit of following the sequence: amp on, gear in, check volume, and then put the gear in my ears. I used to do things in reverse order.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Surf Monkey said:


> I don’t use HiBy’s software with mine.


Hmm, I couldn't get it to do MQA and the volume was about half when I tried that (too low to use.) Do you have a trick to fix those issues?


----------



## Wolfhawk46 (Jan 2, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> I remember speaking to another head-fier on this thread about his broken FH3, so yeah, there can be issues. I personally have not experienced any issue with Fiio (luckily) and found that the QC of their IEMs and earbuds are very tight. As you know, buds are very difficult to ensure channel balance, but both FF3 and FF5 measure as tight as IEMs.
> 
> To be fair, if we talk about unlucky incidents, then both Topping and Schiit have fried their customers headphones in the past   Ever since reading about those incidents, I learned the good habit of following the sequence: amp on, gear in, check volume, and then put the gear in my ears. I use do things in reverse order.


Ha, my Topping ex5 just randomly stopped doing MQA one day - of course after I sold it to a friend, he had no issues and it worked great for him. No clue how that happened. My Burson dang near trashed a set of headphones a few days ago because it ships on high gain and the headphones were at listening volume at 1/100 - I had it higher than that.


----------



## Jmop

Stupid question here probably, but say I may have damaged an earphone, does continued listening pose any damage to the cable attached it?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Stupid question here probably, but say I may have damaged an earphone, does continued listening pose any damage to the cable attached it?



In what way did you damage the phone?


----------



## Jmop

Surf Monkey said:


> In what way did you damage the phone?


Turned off amp while still plugged in caused a loud poof sound and a bit of crackle. Seems ok now but I don’t wanna risk damaging this cable if I can help it (not the same cable that was used).


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Jmop said:


> Stupid question here probably, but say I may have damaged an earphone, does continued listening pose any damage to the cable attached it?


Does it shock you when you put it in your ear and listen? If so, the cable is fine. Kidding, but if the earphone still works and the + and - of the cable aren't somehow touching, you're probably good. @Surf Monkey 's question is an important one though. Also, if it sparks and smokes, don't use it!


----------



## Jmop

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Does it shock you when you put it in your ear and listen? If so, the cable is fine. Kidding, but if the earphone still works and the + and - of the cable aren't somehow touching, you're probably good. @Surf Monkey 's question is an important one though. Also, if it sparks and smokes, don't use it!


Oh no, nothing crazy like that. And no static of any kind either.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Jmop said:


> Turned off amp while still plugged in caused a loud poof sound and a bit of crackle. Seems ok now but I don’t wanna risk damaging this cable if I can help it (not the same cable that was used).


Gotta be honest, that doesn't sound like you damaged it, Amp pop is pretty common. If the IEM still works normally, you're good - the cable probably had nothing to do with that and should still work fine also. You can buy a set of KZ for $20 to test that theory though if you're worried.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Jmop said:


> Oh no, nothing crazy like that. And no static of any kind either.


Are we talking like a set of Odins or Phonix or something super expensive that you're super worried about?


----------



## Jmop

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Are we talking like a set of Odins or Phonix or something super expensive that you're super worried about?


It’s the Allure I got recently, $100. Not a huge deal despite being a respectable phone. It just crackled a little after I switched back to my DAP but that seems to be it.


----------



## Jmop

I just don’t wanna worry about anything happening later on.


----------



## Wolfhawk46 (Jan 2, 2023)

Jmop said:


> It’s the Allure I got recently, $100. Not a huge deal despite being a respectable phone. It just crackled a little after I switched back to my DAP but that seems to be it.


Yeah, as long as you're not experiencing any further issues with it, you should be good, just check your connections for any evidence of burns. IEMs are really low power overall, so as long as it is functioning normally, I doubt there's an issue. That said, I'm not there and can't check everything for you, so use you best judgement!


----------



## Jmop

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Yeah, as long as you're not experiencing any further issues with it, you should be good, just check your connections for any evidence of burns. IEMs are really low power overall, so as long as it is functioning normally, I doubt there's an issue. That said, I'm not there are can't check everything for you, so use you best judgement!


Of course, appreciate the input.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Gotta be honest, that doesn't sound like you damaged it, Amp pop is pretty common. If the IEM still works normally, you're good - the cable probably had nothing to do with that and should still work fine also. You can buy a set of KZ for $20 to test that theory though if you're worried.



Agree. If the driver is torn or broken it won’t sound right at all. Probably just got a loud signal spike out of the amp when it clicked off.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 2, 2023)

Jmop said:


> I just don’t wanna worry about anything happening later on.


It is really hard to damage the IEM cable: drivers and the source are much weaker links in the circuit.
Not very likely, if the driver is shortened, the source may experience overload.
It is really easy to check with a simple multimeter comparing resistance of both channels.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Jmop said:


> Of course, appreciate the input.


No problem. I used to do electrical engineer stuff in a previous life, and I'd say that blowing out your driver in your earbud is more likely than anything with the cable (the cable will literally just stop working if you've fried it.) Then again, I've been electrocuted several times, so maybe my advice isn't the best haha


----------



## Jmop

Thanks all!


----------



## WAON303

gadgetgod said:


> Man the thing is that the 200$ price bracket is very competitive now. Finding great sound in that budget is kinda Ummm difficult. Still I would say that the Yume 2 sounds decent.


I think the new Zeitan Heyday IEM is arguably the best IEM you can get under $200 right now, but we all know IEM powercreep is a very real and vicious af.

It ultimately depends on your tone preference tho which means that niche IEMs like the DUNU Falcon Pro are options for a minority of people.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

WAON303 said:


> I think the new Zeitan Heyday IEM is arguably the best IEM you can get under $200 right now, but we all know IEM powercreep is a very real and vicious af.
> 
> It ultimately depends on your tone preference tho which means that niche IEMs like the DUNU Falcon Pro are options for a minority of people.


I'd say it's the Truthear HEXA at only $80. But, I haven't heard the Zeitan Heyday. I did however return my Raptgo Hook X and my Symphonium Meteor after I got the HEXA because of how good it sounded for only $80.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Wolfhawk46 said:


> I'd say it's the Truthear HEXA at only $80. But, I haven't heard the Zeitan Heyday. I did however return my Raptgo Hook X and my Symphonium Meteor after I got the HEXA because of how good it sounded for only $80.


Being an owner of HEXA /Truthear Zero / 7Hz Timeless / Tangzu Wu Zetian / AFUL P5 / Mangird Tea / Moondrop Blessing 2 / Blessing 2 Dusk / AKG N5005 / See Audio Yume & Bravery, and Modified Moondrop Aria OG,  those sub$300 popular selections, they all scored somewhere in Rank A range in my book of ”great” tier, while Truthear Zero being lowest in price $49, HEXA second lowest $79.

For dynamic DD lover who is OK with vocal-neutral with sub-bass boost tuning (basically Moondrop’s Variations tuning), Truthear ZERO is a very good buy, it just need 30hrs or so of burn-in, and proper ear tip roll.

For hybrid lover with vocal-neutral with slight sub-bass lift (many reviewers felt bass floor is too neutral for their taste, Including myself until ear tip roll ), Truthear HEXA surely is hard to beat even with blessing 2 and Dusk.

Sub $100 segment is performing better and better which is a good news, we don’t need to pay $300 for “great” sounding IEMs anymore, at least for technical performance aspects🎊 Tonality is still a major decision making point, so that comes with each brand’s speciality.

What a nice era we live in👏


----------



## o0genesis0o

Wolfhawk46 said:


> I'd say it's the Truthear HEXA at only $80. But, I haven't heard the Zeitan Heyday. I did however return my Raptgo Hook X and my Symphonium Meteor after I got the HEXA because of how good it sounded for only $80.



Such returning because you have something better is possible? That concept is so foreign to me  

My setup for today. Couldn’t ask for more without spending a lot more on transducers (at least among the options that I have auditioned). The Awful P5 is coming soon, as well as the Fiio FH15, so who knows, I might find something better soon.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

o0genesis0o said:


> Such returning because you have something better is possible? That concept is so foreign to me
> 
> My setup for today. Couldn’t ask for more without spending a lot more on transducers (at least among the options that I have auditioned). The Awful P5 is coming soon, as well as the Fiio FH15, so who knows, I might find something better soon.


Ha, well, I can only afford so much gear before I have to sell stuff, so if a return is possible on stuff I don't like...I'll do that.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Ha, well, I can only afford so much gear before I have to sell stuff, so if a return is possible on stuff I don't like...I'll do that.


I grew up in Vietnam. The stores don’t accept return even if the stuffs are defective   My father is very very nitpicky, so we always argue with the stores about this scratch or that dent on the goods. No ideas how it is nowadays. That’s why I said I feel strange about returning products.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

o0genesis0o said:


> I grew up in Vietnam. The stores don’t accept return even if the stuffs are defective   My father is very very nitpicky, so we always argue with the stores about this scratch or that dent on the goods. No ideas how it is nowadays. That’s why I said I feel strange about returning products.


Ha, that makes perfect sense. I'm that way still about used stuff since I take very good care of my things and other people don't always seem to.


----------



## Surf Monkey (Jan 3, 2023)

Wolfhawk46 said:


> I'd say it's the Truthear HEXA at only $80. But, I haven't heard the Zeitan Heyday. I did however return my Raptgo Hook X and my Symphonium Meteor after I got the HEXA because of how good it sounded for only $80.



I’ve been breaking in the Theiaudio Kiiboom Elixir Allure and it’s very good at $99.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Such returning because you have something better is possible? That concept is so foreign to me
> 
> My setup for today. Couldn’t ask for more without spending a lot more on transducers (at least among the options that I have auditioned). The Awful P5 is coming soon, as well as the Fiio FH15, so who knows, I might find something better soon.


Great to hear you have P5 coming soon!

Just one note before you reach to a conclusion for P5’s bass as”rough”. I noticed P5’s bass need a certain source match to sound great, you probably may try some of your dap/dac on P5, it’s P5’s bass DD that is source sensitive.

A bad match will make bass a bit disappointing. Not sure exactly what’s causing it, maybe the internal acoustic bass resonator chamber’s characteristics to certain DAP/DAC-native transients.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 3, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great to hear you have P5 coming soon!
> 
> Just one note before you reach to a conclusion for P5’s bass as”rough”. I noticed P5’s bass need a certain source match to sound great, you probably may try some of your dap/dac on P5, it’s P5’s bass DD that is source sensitive.
> 
> A bad match will make bass a bit disappointing. Not sure exactly what’s causing it, maybe the internal acoustic bass resonator chamber’s characteristics to certain DAP/DAC-native transients.



Speaking of source matching, I want to share one observation that might be beneficial to some. It’s about Fiio BTR5 (the OG 2019 version). I took it out for a spin yesterday and I was both impressed and disappointed at the same time. Listening impressions were done with Fiio FF5 earbuds.

Impressive aspects:

Delay is minimal and connection was easy (LDAC to an ancient Xiaomi phone)
Sound quality is punchier and crisper than what I remember. (That’s why you should be careful of impressions fro memory.) It’s not as flat and lifeless as what I had in mind.
The soundstage is acceptable.
Disappointing aspects:

The soundstage depth and layering take a noticeable hit compared to my Shanling M6U.
The micro-details take a noticeably drop compared to my Shanling M6U. I was listening to a Bach’s Partita in A minor for Flute, and no matter how loud I turned up the volume, I couldn’t hear the micro details in the background, such as the keys of flute being pressed and released, whilst everything pops out clean and clear on M6U at low volume.
Now, you might (and rightfully so) say that it’s not a fair comparison, as M6U outclasses BTR5 significantly. True. But the shocking thing is that my rating of FF5 would drop 0.5 or 1 star if I use BTR5 rather than M6U for listening tests and A/B. Some might say FF5 “scale up” with more power (BTr5 to M6U). I would say BTR5 does not do FF5 justice.

People like to “meme” sources by saying you cannot turn a 1 star to 5 star with “better” DAC/Amp. True. But a 3-star (average) to 4-star (good), or 4-star to 5-star (outstanding) is entirely possible (and vice versa. That’s why I always felt that a fellow I met a while ago who proudly announce that Apple dongle + Monarch is end-game has kind of squandered his investment for the sake of stubborness).

One of my goal for this year as a “reviewer” is finding out the most affordable acceptable sources, as recommending Shanling M6U for $200 IEM is kind of insane for most people (myself from 2021 included)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Being an owner of HEXA /Truthear Zero / 7Hz Timeless / Tangzu Wu Zetian / AFUL P5 / Mangird Tea / Moondrop Blessing 2 / Blessing 2 Dusk / AKG N5005 / See Audio Yume & Bravery, and Modified Moondrop Aria OG,  those sub$300 popular selections, they all scored somewhere in Rank A range in my book of ”great” tier, while Truthear Zero being lowest in price $49, HEXA second lowest $79.
> 
> For dynamic DD lover who is OK with vocal-neutral with sub-bass boost tuning (basically Moondrop’s Variations tuning), Truthear ZERO is a very good buy, it just need 30hrs or so of burn-in, and proper ear tip roll.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the allure and curiosity to spend $500-$1,000+ on IEM's is still there regardless...it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-t1.26240/reviews#review-29908


----------



## gadgetgod

WAON303 said:


> I think the new Zeitan Heyday IEM is arguably the best IEM you can get under $200 right now, but we all know IEM powercreep is a very real and vicious af.
> 
> It ultimately depends on your tone preference tho which means that niche IEMs like the DUNU Falcon Pro are options for a minority of people.


i might try the heyday in a few days courtesy of a friend. excited for it.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Surf Monkey said:


> I’ve been breaking in the Theiaudio Kiiboom Elixir Allure and it’s very good at $99.


It is a sweetheart, all romance and charm!


----------



## WAON303

gadgetgod said:


> i might try the heyday in a few days courtesy of a friend. excited for it.


I've been thinking about picking one up next week, 200 bucks is an excellent deal minus the huge adapters that reminds me of the Thieaudio EST cable


----------



## gadgetgod

WAON303 said:


> I've been thinking about picking one up next week, 200 bucks is an excellent deal minus the huge adapters that reminds me of the Thieaudio EST cable


I am way out of my budget for spending now  Recently got the Euclid and UM Mext so :/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

The Tansio Mirai Sands is a made to order IEM with a 7-10 day processing time before shipping. Will I ever get that IEM in my ears? LOL That detail is holding up my Fearless Shangri-la as well. Oh well...still enjoying the Zero Audio Tenore, which for the $30 I paid for it, and it's age since release, is very very very close to being as technical and engaging as my more expensive sets. If it had more 3D spacing instead of left right wide stage, and maybe a tad more top end extension, it would be a budget master. It's certainly superior to the 7hz Salnotes Zero, CCA CRA, and is just as resolving and detailed as the Timeless and Wu Zetian.


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Sands in end-game in a very strong way. If there is such a thing? 


FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Tansio Mirai Sands is a made to order IEM with a 7-10 day processing time before shipping. Will I ever get that IEM in my ears? LOL That detail is holding up my Fearless Shangri-la as well. Oh well...still enjoying the Zero Audio Tenore, which for the $30 I paid for it, and it's age since release, is very very very close to being as technical and engaging as my more expensive sets. If it had more 3D spacing instead of left right wide stage, and maybe a tad more top end extension, it would be a budget master. It's certainly superior to the 7hz Salnotes Zero, CCA CRA, and is just as resolving and detailed as the Timeless and Wu Zetian.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redcarmoose said:


> The Sands in end-game in a very strong way. If there is such a thing?


I  take your recommendation very seriously, as you have steered me to a couple really good buys, so I'm even more excited to get my hands on the Sands. Just impatient lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I  take your recommendation very seriously, as you have steered me to a couple really good buys, so I'm even more excited to get my hands on the Sands. Just impatient lol


It’s going to be also dependent on having a warm source and PAC480 cable. But there was less trouble/issues than I had heard from others as far as dealing with the brightness. What’s truly a gift is how special the 2 Sonion BAs and 1 Knowles BA are! The way they are complete and harmonically complex, regardless of what the DD is doing!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Redcarmoose said:


> It’s going to be also dependent on having a warm source and PAC480 cable. But there was less trouble/issues than I had heard from others as far as dealing with the brightness. What’s truly a gift is how special the 2 Sonion BAs and 1 Knowles BA are! The way they are complete and harmonically complex, regardless of what the DD is doing!


I picked up this upgrade cable for it :
Linsoul Nymph 8 Strands 5N OCC Silver-Plated Litz Upgraded Cable with Nano Technology Graphene Coating +​
*LINSOUL Tripowin Altea Upgraded 6N OCC Litz 4 Cores HiFi Earphone Cable, 26 AWG High-Purity Monocrystalline Copper Wires *

Some reviews of that PAC480 said it dullens the treble a bit too much, and unless there's sibilance in the treble, like the N5005 with the Reference, Mids, and Treble filters, then I'm perfectly fine with treble peaks. I have enough warm sources and I enjoy a detailed and extended treble, which is why the Hifiman's and Sennheisers, not to mention the NX7's treble does not bother me. I'm not a Harman lover.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 3, 2023)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I picked up this upgrade cable for it :
> Linsoul Nymph 8 Strands 5N OCC Silver-Plated Litz Upgraded Cable with Nano Technology Graphene Coating +​
> *LINSOUL Tripowin Altea Upgraded 6N OCC Litz 4 Cores HiFi Earphone Cable, 26 AWG High-Purity Monocrystalline Copper Wires *
> 
> Some reviews of that PAC480 said it dullens the treble a bit too much, and unless there's sibilance in the treble, like the N5005 with the Reference, Mids, and Treble filters, then I'm perfectly fine with treble peaks. I have enough warm sources and I enjoy a detailed and extended treble, which is why the Hifiman's and Sennheisers, not to mention the NX7's treble does not bother me. I'm not a Harman lover.


Yes, you will see, some even like the included cable? Though I found the included cable (instead) quite fun with the HOOK-X, especially for bass heavy music, made the HOOK-X a detail bass monster?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> It is a sweetheart, all romance and charm!



I like it. They have a unique and clearly audible resonance to them. Excellent details all across the FR. I’m not hearing any downsides with these so far.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes, I guess that resonance is coming from the wood that is open inside, creating a chamber like a guitar. Thus....it’s slightly amplified like many IEMs are, but in a select way? Perfect decays!


Surf Monkey said:


> I like it. They have a unique and clearly audible resonance to them. Excellent details all across the FR. I’m not hearing any downsides with these so far.


This is from when I took one apart.


----------



## Poganin

Unboxing of IT05. Note that box is identical to the one that IT07 comes in.

The plugs on the cables are really heavy.

Eartips are made of semi-soft silicone and have quite short stems.


----------



## FranticPhil

Poganin said:


> Unboxing of IT05. Note that box is identical to the one that IT07 comes in.
> 
> The plugs on the cables are really heavy.
> 
> Eartips are made of semi-soft silicone and have quite short stems.


Is the plastic on the R MMCX plug broken already? This looks sketchy..


----------



## Poganin

FranticPhil said:


> Is the plastic on the R MMCX plug broken already? This looks sketchy..


Nothing is broken.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Kiwi Ears Cadenza Universal IEM


----------



## Redcarmoose

TINHIFI C3 Universal IEM


----------



## Tzennn

Finally got the Tanchjim Zero and i would say, i'm impress



Other dude photo because i forgot to take a picture
Also, nice unboxing experience


----------



## JohnnyOps (Jan 3, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> One of my goal for this year as a “reviewer” is finding out the most affordable acceptable sources, as recommending Shanling M6U for $200 IEM is kind of insane for most people (myself from 2021 included)


Definitely excited for this. Despite hating the form factor, my “good on the go source” is my Fiio Q3, which I know isn’t great compared to my Schiit Piety/Modi+ as a comparison but which doesn’t travel obviously. For more forgiving phones I use the BTR3k, which I think is a much better form factor. I use Roon ARC on an iPhone 12, and I really really want there to be a good DAP that just runs Roon ARC natively and smoothly. But I’d take a “This is the best Q3 equivalent” or dongle showdown.


----------



## FranQL (Jan 3, 2023)

JohnnyOps said:


> Definitely excited for this. Despite hating the form factor, my “good on the go source” is my Fiio Q3, which I know isn’t great compared to my Schiit Piety/Modi+ as a comparison but which doesn’t travel obviously. For more forgiving phones I use the BTR3k, which I think is a much better form factor. I use Roon ARC on an iPhone 12, and I really really want there to be a good DAP that just runs Roon ARC natively and smoothly. But I’d take a “This is the best Q3 equivalent” or dongle showdown.



very similar to my thoughts, i need a good source with power for my high impedances, but btr3K is my preferred form factor.

I still need a better DAP that at least has decent battery life.


----------



## baskingshark

FranQL said:


> very similar to my thoughts, i need a good source with power for my high impedances, but btr3K is my preferred form factor.
> 
> I still need a better DAP that at least has decent battery life.



The Sony A55 DAP (after doing a Mr Walkman mod which is free) can get me 32 hours battery life - on FLAC files at moderate volumes.

Playing lossy stuff like Mp3s at lower volumes can even get the battery life longer!

Unfortunately, it doesn't have much power to drive low sensitivity/high impedance gear, and only has 3.5 mm single ended output, so that's a trade-off.


----------



## Tzennn

7hz Zero vs Tanchjim Zero, Refrence vs "Tropical" signature. For me 7hz Zero tuned better to my ears, Tanchjim Zero while having more detail than 7hz Zero, suffering from grainy and edgy kind of treble, if tanchjim can tame 6khz a little and having a little bit more air then it will be an easy rec for me!


----------



## r31ya (Jan 3, 2023)

Tzennn said:


> Finally got the Tanchjim Zero and i would say, i'm impress
> 
> Other dude photo because i forgot to take a picture
> Also, nice unboxing experience


i see Tanchjim ZERO and raise you *HZSound HeartMirror ZERO*


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

r31ya said:


> i see Tanchjim ZERO and raise you *HZSound HeartMirror ZERO*


What, Even HZ Sound shifted to Waifu strategy!? 😂

I have their old Heart Mirror and it was Sony/FiiO/UM/Apple/Bose style classy consumer brand ones.

But considering the price range they are competing maybe shifting target to younger ones maybe making sense.

It feels like the moment you see some legit Jedi turned to their dark-side🤔


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> Yes, I guess that resonance is coming from the wood that is open inside, creating a chamber like a guitar. Thus....it’s slightly amplified like many IEMs are, but in a select way? Perfect decays!
> 
> This is from when I took one apart.



Yeah, I think that’s what’s doing it. They remind me of the OH10 in that both have an inherent, musical resonance that comes from the shell material.


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> i see Tanchjim ZERO and raise you *HZSound HeartMirror ZERO*


There are some review on facebook already, said that the first batch HM have the same tuning as HM Zero, if you have HM then don't need to buy this


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> There are some review on facebook already, said that the first batch HM have the same tuning as HM Zero, if you have HM then don't need to buy this


😅👍　
HeartMirror mirror OG = somewhat bright Harman typical CNT single DD
HeartMirror Pro = Warm Harman typical CNT single DD
HeartMirror Zero = somewhat bright harman typical CNT single DD


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> 😅👍
> HeartMirror mirror OG = somewhat bright Harman typical CNT single DD
> HeartMirror Pro = Warm Harman typical CNT single DD
> HeartMirror Zero = somewhat bright harman typical CNT single DD


Probably because the Pro didn't get as much praise as OG


----------



## Vonbuddy

Anyone actually listened to the Final Audio - A5000?  I am interested in buying at some point.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> It feels like the moment you see some legit Jedi turned to their dark-side🤔


Waifus, waifus everywhere
or
You were supposed to oppose waifus ... not join them!


----------



## Tzennn

I'm not a big fan of orchestra, but i'm trying to atleast have a decent knowledge about them. If i hear the rest of orchestra sitting behind me (meaning string is upfront) is that a good thing? Or i have to turn my face 180°? I have to sleep but i keep thinking about it, do i really have to turn my iem sideway or something ?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Tzennn said:


> I'm not a big fan of orchestra, but i'm trying to atleast have a decent knowledge about them. If i hear the rest of orchestra sitting behind me (meaning string is upfront) is that a good thing? Or i have to turn my face 180°? I have to sleep but i keep thinking about it, do i really have to turn my iem sideway or something ?



Sounds like you’re taking about sonic imaging and placement?

Generally you’ll hear instruments to your side, above and in front of you. It’s less common to perceive sound as coming from behind you, but it can happen depending on the IEM. 

What IEMs are you listening to?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

Tzennn said:


> I'm not a big fan of orchestra, but i'm trying to atleast have a decent knowledge about them. If i hear the rest of orchestra sitting behind me (meaning string is upfront) is that a good thing? Or i have to turn my face 180°? I have to sleep but i keep thinking about it, do i really have to turn my iem sideway or something ?


It’s up to preference maybe.

If those orchestral musics are movie soundtracks, they probably mixed with surrounding short reverb. (It’s not because mixer is an amateur for classical, because those tracks main purpose are for “background” music, meant not to interfere with the ongoing play/movie/drama on the main stage)

If it is a proper orchestra,
E.g.
Germany: Berliner Philharmoniker
Austria-Hungary: Vienna Philharmoniker
UK: London Symphony Orchestra
US: Boston Symphony Orchestra
Japan: NHK Symphony Orchestra

They most likely have properly recorded with a realistic forward imaging projection


----------



## Tzennn

Surf Monkey said:


> Sounds like you’re taking about sonic imaging and placement?
> 
> Generally you’ll hear instruments to your side, above and in front of you. It’s less common to perceive sound as coming from behind you, but it can happen depending on the IEM.
> 
> What IEMs are you listening to?


I'm trying with EQ, but some how instead of in front of me, it goes behind me, maybe depend on the track i play. If i listen to the live one it sound like it should be but when i listen to recorded piece it sound behind, well well i guess my EQ was so strong that it turn my everything backward haha


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> I'm trying with EQ, but some how instead of in front of me, it goes behind me, maybe depend on the track i play. If i listen to the live one it sound like it should be but when i listen to recorded piece it sound behind, well well i guess my EQ was so strong that it turn my everything backward haha


What IEM are you using? The imaging backward projection could happen when you inserted 2pin connectors with negative polarity.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> What IEM are you using? The imaging backward projection could happen when you inserted 2pin connectors with negative polarity.


No my iem is fine, i'm using CRA EQ right now, as long as turn off the EQ all of them goes to the front, as it should!


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm trying to sleep, suddenly the flute came right behind me, now i just can't unheard the backward orchestra setting haha, so unique. 


AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s up to preference maybe.
> 
> If those orchestral musics are movie soundtracks, they probably mixed with surrounding short reverb.
> 
> ...


These actually helpful, now i can hear them to the front again


----------



## helloh3adfi

Tzennn said:


> No my iem is fine, i'm using CRA EQ right now, as long as turn off the EQ all of them goes to the front, as it should!


Maybe your EQ makes the sound more intimate then?


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> I'm trying to sleep, suddenly the flute came right behind me, now i just can't unheard the backward orchestra setting haha, so unique.
> 
> These actually helpful, now i can hear them to the front again


Somehow "I'm trying to sleep", lacks some credibility when it's being typed on an online forum!


----------



## laleeee

Poganin said:


> Unboxing of IT05. Note that box is identical to the one that IT07 comes in.
> 
> The plugs on the cables are really heavy.
> 
> Eartips are made of semi-soft silicone and have quite short stems.


First impression ?


----------



## Redmetal1897

Anybody found anything good recently that they would classify top tier in terms of speed and imaging/separation?


----------



## Carpet

Redmetal1897 said:


> Anybody found anything good recently that they would classify top tier in terms of speed and imaging/separation?


There have been a number of planars over the last year, including a few recent updates with tweaked tuning. Maybe not TOTL but speed and imaging are their forte. Tonally they used to lag behind, but that is catching up rapidly.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

kiiBoom allure review from a Japanese blog reviewer@12/30

Seems pretty good but he mentioned not the best after trying Tinhifi T3+

Quote:
“
Pros​
Accurate Texture Representation
High resolution
Excellent sound image consistency
Good sound balance
Good focus on midrange
Frontally localized
Massive
Low distortion
Comfortable to listen to
Excellent original fidelity


Cons​
Lack of high frequency extension
Lack of sense of build-up
Low-frequency quality and quantity are not enough to satisfy low-frequency lovers
Recommended for people like this​
People who value sound balance
People who like neutral sound
People who like smooth sound with rounded corners
People who value sound image consistency
People who value resolution”





It seems Allure is targeting audiences with 2.5khz pinna gain peaks.

I’m familiar with his reviewer, so here are some notes to salvage info from this inputs

Note1: “Frontally localized” means it has 2.5khz-3.5khz peak, a resonance spot hitter, can be also translated as “vocal-forward, vocals-in-your-head” depending on your resonance peak spots.

Note2: his pinna gain speak is around 2.8khz. And considering Allure with 2.5khz peak, his comment on “good for people looking sound with rounded corner” makes sense.  If peak is 300hz off, you generally get this “off-tone” impressions, while they fit, it will have a spot on imaging.

Note3: His tonality value is mainly focused on high fidelity to the original acoustic instruments.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redmetal1897 said:


> Anybody found anything good recently that they would classify top tier in terms of speed and imaging/separation?


Maybe check out Thieaudio’s new flagship Prestige?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe check out Thieaudio’s new flagship Prestige?


Just found a “beta-release” type premier review of prestige

https://eliseaudio.com/blogs/impressions-and-reviews/thieaudio-prestige-do-it-again

With many praises, the nitpick point from the reviewer is “2khz could use a little bit boost” as the review covered “a little thin mid”  but that 2khz fat reduction could also helped the sense of speed and image separations as a trade off. 

I’m interested in Prestige now🫠


----------



## Redmetal1897

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just found a “beta-release” type premier review of prestige
> 
> https://eliseaudio.com/blogs/impressions-and-reviews/thieaudio-prestige-do-it-again
> 
> ...


Thanks I was trying to track a review down!

I'm primarily trying to find a good IEM for fast metal music. It needs to be a bit of goldilocks because if the IEM is too premium/high end, it really exposes bad recordings. I've found mid tier IEM's usually fit the bill in terms of being forgiving+speed+imaging/separation. My current favorite is the Final Audio E5000. Very satisfied with them but trying to see if there's something out there that's a little bit faster.


----------



## Poganin (Jan 3, 2023)

laleeee said:


> First impression ?


Early impressions:

Comfort - very good, the shells are nicely rounded, but after half a day with them in my ears I've developed a few hot spots
Driver flex - yes, pretty bad with stock tips; a little better with Final E tips and some no name double flange tips; gone with foams.
Stock tips - sticky, so they provide good seal, which contributes to driver flex, but they also don't seem to sit too securely on the nozzle (maybe that's what the gaskets* are for - to provide additional traction for stock tip stems), and they also turn inside out when you pull the earphones out of your ears.
Cable microphonics - yes, on the single-ended cable at least (I haven't checked the balanced cable yet)

*There are small gaskets that go between the filter and the nozzle on the shell, but the lip of the nozzle is too thin and as you screw the filter in, the gasket gets squeezed out (same thing was happening on my LZ A6).

There is no specification anywhere (not even on iBasso's website), but they must be very sensitive, because they pick up hiss from Hiby R8 single ended output. I have _no idea_ why they added a balanced cable with an IEM this sensitive. There is no hiss from BTR5 connected to my PC.

Sound (on stock tips):
Out of the box, this is not something I expected of an iBasso earphone; it decidedly lacks the wow factor of IT07, and failed to immediately impress me. Perhaps with burn-in and tip rolling things will improve for me.

The bass quantity is toned down compared to IT00 and IT07. Sub bass is there, but it's not well-defined. Put through its paces on Zhao Cong's "Moon light on spring river", it renders the early thumps but they are quite blurry. However, bass quality I find to be really good. Drums have good slam and bass guitars are rendered with very good resolution, although they seem a little too forward.

Mids are quite forward, but they lack weight and warmth (maybe it's something that can be fixed with tip rolling). Vocals are nicely textured and detailed (you can hear the small sounds made with lips or tongue), just like IT07, but they sometimes lack some body/presence and can be thin and nasal depending on the recording.

Highs are either quite prominent or the lack of bass quantity makes them seem prominent. Probably both. I can't decide, yet. This may contribute to the overall cold-ish tonality of this set.

Overall, early impressions are on the positive side. Once my brain got used to IT05's sound signature, I stopped noticing the flaws in the mids and vocals. Overall, the image presented is coherent and detailed, bottom to top.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> I'm not a big fan of orchestra, but i'm trying to atleast have a decent knowledge about them. If i hear the rest of orchestra sitting behind me (meaning string is upfront) is that a good thing? Or i have to turn my face 180°? I have to sleep but i keep thinking about it, do i really have to turn my iem sideway or something ?



Could be tuning. In general, boosting mid can push the image forward to the point it “overshoots” you. But in general, at least in my case, the image goes above my head if the midrange is forward. I noticed 360 imagine (sound coming from all directions, even behind my head) more often with my desktop gear.

It does not have to be fancy music. Some YouTube videos are mixed like that too. For example:  when they walk around the club house in the first 15 minutes, the piano background always appear behind my head with my FF5 + K7 or iPhone + FW5 combos.


----------



## Vonbuddy

I have started a list for the new year, but probably won't be able to act on it for a little while.  I have the Hexa, Tin HiFi C1, Final A5000, Fiio FH15, Autumn, AQ4, and possibly the Advar, Oracle, or Meteor if Santa is good later in the year.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 3, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> I have started a list for the new year, but probably won't be able to act on it for a little while.  I have the Hexa, Tin HiFi C1, Final A5000, Fiio FH15, Autumn, AQ4, and possibly the Advar, Oracle, or Meteor if Santa is good later in the year.


I can tell you how FH15 sound soon.

Advar is beautiful, but divisive since some listeners in the tour didn’t like it at all. It’s a love-hate situation. Tip rolling is necessary.
Edit: my take on advar: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meze-audio-advar.25835/reviews#review-28900


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Redmetal1897 said:


> Thanks I was trying to track a review down!
> 
> I'm primarily trying to find a good IEM for fast metal music. It needs to be a bit of goldilocks because if the IEM is too premium/high end, it really exposes bad recordings. I've found mid tier IEM's usually fit the bill in terms of being forgiving+speed+imaging/separation. My current favorite is the Final Audio E5000. Very satisfied with them but trying to see if there's something out there that's a little bit faster.


For fast metal music, as a drummer & Japanese rhythm game addicts, 
, you may want to try Truthear HEXA $79. 

Very very satisfying IEM great for that genre.

Here are some fast progressive & metal tracks that I love to play, if you have same taste with mine, you probably may find HEXA very amusing.

I had dragonforce’s thruough the fire and storms, but I didn’t record it🫠

Fast melodic metal: 


Fast melodic metal2:


Fast progressive rock:


Progressive Rock:


----------



## laleeee

Poganin said:


> Early impressions:
> 
> Comfort - very good, the shells are nicely rounded, but after half a day with them in my ears I've developed a few hot spots
> Driver flex - yes, pretty bad with stock tips; a little better with Final E tips and some no name double flange tips; gone with foams.
> ...


Sad, i hoped this will be bassy like the it00


----------



## Jmop

AmericanSpirit said:


> kiiBoom allure review from a Japanese blog reviewer@12/30
> 
> Seems pretty good but he mentioned not the best after trying Tinhifi T3+
> 
> ...


Yup, pretty much my impressions. Glad to see others recognized the respectable resolution. Needs that last notch in treble extension and there are IEMs that slam harder with the same amount of bass.


----------



## Surf Monkey

This looks new:

US $69.00  10％ Off | HAKUGEI  Sea-elf.Double magnetic drive Modular plug 5 to 1 0.78mm mmcx

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mthAQUO

Waifu mermaid madness.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Jan 3, 2023)

Huh mermaid waifu? Looks like some graphics card waifu and those go back even long time before IEM waifus.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Surf Monkey said:


> This looks new:
> 
> US $69.00  10％ Off | HAKUGEI  Sea-elf.Double magnetic drive Modular plug 5 to 1 0.78mm mmcx
> 
> ...


The theme reminds me of ancient chinese/korean MMO RPG, like Lineage, Legend of Mir.







Those photo-real type of 3DCG art is kinda 1990s-early 2000s style.

Probably Hakugei is targeting 40-60yo, those who had early 1990’s Wizardry, Diable generation.


----------



## Surf Monkey

helloh3adfi said:


> Huh mermaid waifu? Looks like some graphics card waifu and those go back even long time before IEM waifus.



You don’t say? Pre-waifu marketing? Interesting.


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> The theme reminds me of ancient chinese/korean MMO RPG, like Lineage, Legend of Mir.
> 
> 
> Those photo-real type of 3DCG art is kinda 1990s-early 2000s style.
> ...



Oh yeah. I’ve seen this style art before. Late 90s era for sure. They have a specifically Photoshop look. Contemporary designs look like they’re being made in Illustrator. 

Yes, I’m a graphic artist.


----------



## WAON303

Surf Monkey said:


> This looks new:
> 
> US $69.00  10％ Off | HAKUGEI  Sea-elf.Double magnetic drive Modular plug 5 to 1 0.78mm mmcx
> 
> ...


Unique packaging, reminds me of those TCG card tins.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 3, 2023)

Surf Monkey said:


> This looks new:
> 
> US $69.00  10％ Off | HAKUGEI  Sea-elf.Double magnetic drive Modular plug 5 to 1 0.78mm mmcx
> 
> ...


Interesting, the marketing material says that they give you 10k rmb sound quality (~ AUD$2200, meaning U6t, Nio, Solaris, Monarch, V16, MEST mk2) on a budget. But then they mentioned “ultra powerful bass” and “bright human voice”, so I smell KZ ZSN Pro X tuning  

Still, AUD$150 for full kit with iOS and USB-C dongle is a good deal, if the IEM is half competent. Heck, $150 for that cable is already a good deal.


----------



## Surf Monkey

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting, the marketing material says that they give you 10k rmb sound quality (~ AUD$2200, meaning U6t, Nio, Solaris, Monarch, V16, MEST mk2) on a budget. But then they mentioned “ultra powerful bass” and “bright human voice”, so I smell KZ ZSN Pro X tuning
> 
> Still, AUD$150 for full kit with iOS and USB-C dongle is a good deal, if the IEM is half competent. Heck, $150 for that cable is already a good deal.



That was my thought as well. The package that includes both dongles is attractive enough without even throwing in the phones.


----------



## morndewey

Poganin said:


> Early impressions:
> 
> Comfort - very good, the shells are nicely rounded, but after half a day with them in my ears I've developed a few hot spots
> Driver flex - yes, pretty bad with stock tips; a little better with Final E tips and some no name double flange tips; gone with foams.
> ...


Much gratitude for getting a hold of this and posting comments. 
Single DD, no? Run it in some. Likely some at least minor tuning changes to follow. 



Vonbuddy said:


> Anyone actually listened to the Final Audio - A5000?  I am interested in buying at some point.


Definitely interested. Never heard a Final iem. Be nice to have a Japanese iem in the collection again (silly as that may be). Reasonably priced also. Gonna wait till Bloom has in stock though.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe check out Thieaudio’s new flagship Prestige?


Beautiful FR marketing~
Sincerely hope many copy this with proper scaling on the background.


----------



## ywheng89

Something's cooking from 7HZ
7HZ - Legato


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Redmetal1897 said:


> Anybody found anything good recently that they would classify top tier in terms of speed and imaging/separation?


Are you a metalhead? The Wu Zetian would be a good pick for you for those qualities. Same thing with picking up the AKG N5005 for $200.00. Brilliant bass and the imaging/separation is top notch. certainly mid-fi quality.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Interesting, the marketing material says that they give you 10k rmb sound quality (~ AUD$2200, meaning U6t, Nio, Solaris, Monarch, V16, MEST mk2) on a budget. But then they mentioned “ultra powerful bass” and “bright human voice”, so I smell KZ ZSN Pro X tuning
> 
> Still, AUD$150 for full kit with iOS and USB-C dongle is a good deal, if the IEM is half competent. Heck, $150 for that cable is already a good deal.


On advertising’s phrase, this can happen easily




And yes Hakugei makes good quality cables.. interesting one for sure


----------



## Redmetal1897

AmericanSpirit said:


> For fast metal music, as a drummer & Japanese rhythm game addicts,
> , you may want to try Truthear HEXA $79.
> 
> Very very satisfying IEM great for that genre.
> ...




Nice I think I had gotten the impression that the Hexa's didnt have enough speed. Will definitely read up more, the price is great too!




FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Are you a metalhead? The Wu Zetian would be a good pick for you for those qualities. Same thing with picking up the AKG N5005 for $200.00. Brilliant bass and the imaging/separation is top notch. certainly mid-fi quality.



Nice those weren't even on my radar. Will do more reading on those!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> For fast metal music, as a drummer & Japanese rhythm game addicts,
> , you may want to try Truthear HEXA $79.
> 
> Very very satisfying IEM great for that genre.
> ...



As a devout metalhead, I was about to pull the trigger on the HEXA, but several reviews (not just one or two) stated that the teble is a bit subdued if slightly rolled off. Warmth. With things like black, death, thrash, and hardcore, warmth and rolled off treble isn't ideal. drums with too much warmth will cause a bit of blur, and cymbals are a staple, so if you lose some of the crispness and extension, you lose hidden details along with the pronounced bass drum kicks if it's a bit too warm.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 3, 2023)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> As a devout metalhead, I was about to pull the trigger on the HEXA, but several reviews (not just one or two) stated that the teble is a bit subdued if slightly rolled off. Warmth. With things like black, death, thrash, and hardcore, warmth and rolled off treble isn't ideal. drums with too much warmth will cause a bit of blur, and cymbals are a staple, so if you lose some of the crispness and extension, you lose hidden details along with the pronounced bass drum kicks if it's a bit too warm.


Well yes, I also stated treble extension could use some help but that’s a tough question ask for non Monarch class.

At least HEXA has enough treble extension with See Audio Bravery class











You can see when comparing HEXA and other 4 originals (Softears RSV, Blessing2, Bravery, and Yume compared to HEXA), HEXA comes same extensions with Bravery’s.

It’s good enough, but HEXA does need certain good amplification in order to have good treble extension for sure. @baskingshark also mentioned that in his review.

This is a “proper” rolled-off treble.
From 130db to 110db, a 20db drop🫠
Even most treble sensitive person would find it dark. Very sad ST10 could be Anole VX beater if they tuned it right😅


----------



## baskingshark

Redmetal1897 said:


> Anybody found anything good recently that they would classify top tier in terms of speed and imaging/separation?



If you can snag the AKG N5005 at $199 USD on sale at Harman, that is a really bang for buck price (originally was retailing at $1000ish USD). It has 4 tuning options from treblehead to neutralish to basshead, so very versatile. Also has excellent technicalities, comparable with most sub $500 hybrids. The imaging, micro details and speed are really well done.
Only issue may be potentially the fit and marked BA timbre.

Most of the planar IEMs also bring rapid transients and good technicalities to the table. You can read about the Shuoer S12 Pro, DUNU Talos, 7Hz Timeless etc.




Vonbuddy said:


> I have started a list for the new year, but probably won't be able to act on it for a little while.  I have the Hexa, Tin HiFi C1, Final A5000, Fiio FH15, Autumn, AQ4, and possibly the Advar, Oracle, or Meteor if Santa is good later in the year.



Congrats! Sorry about your wallet!




o0genesis0o said:


> I can tell you how FH15 sound soon.
> 
> Advar is beautiful, but divisive since some listeners in the tour didn’t like it at all. It’s a love-hate situation. Tip rolling is necessary.
> Edit: my take on advar: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meze-audio-advar.25835/reviews#review-28900



I quite like the ADVAR other than some 6 kHz area massive spike. I think that was the divisive area. With EQ or treble taming tips, yes it is quite a good set.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 3, 2023)

ywheng89 said:


> Something's cooking from 7HZ
> 7HZ - Legato


at one point i saw someone mentioning, 7hz Eternal X Dioko which going to be priced around $100.
is this it?
---

HZSound HeartMirror Zero graph by Vannak Pech







per Tomasz Skowronek notes,



> Even though it doesn't show on the graph, it comes as slightly warmer and with more body, but I like the first batch OG more. Fortunately, these two use the same drivers ( which wasn't always as common with the Heart Mirror IEMs since it had so many revisions ) and so by removing the foam underneath the filter, you get the sweet, sparkly OG Heart Mirror sound


a second mention of tuning foam.


----------



## ywheng89

r31ya said:


> at one point i saw someone mentioning, 7hz Eternal X Dioko which going to be priced around $100.
> is this it?


I think they're different stuff..Eternal is a single DD and Dioko is a planar right?


----------



## emdeevee

r31ya said:


> at one point i saw someone mentioning, 7hz Eternal X Dioko which going to be priced around $100.
> is this it?


No, this is something else I think.


----------



## r31ya

ywheng89 said:


> I think they're different stuff..Eternal is a single DD and Dioko is a planar right?


yeah, which makes me think of Planar+DD Hybrids.


----------



## gadgetgod

Man, I am impressed, super impressed with the amazing Effect Audio Code 23. Earlier I tried it with the UM Mext yesterday and then later yesterday night treated it with Audeze Euclid and I am literally blown away. I know not everyone believes in cable rolling, but man the Code 23 does wonders with the Euclid. It has got good bass quantity and got an improved sense of spacing as well. Instruments are crispier yet don't have any signs of sharpness. Feels like I have to save up and get this cable for myself, especially for the Euclids.
The only con be like, I need it to be a little manageable. It's big, thick, and heavy. but thank god it's not very stiff so easy to manage at home where I use the Euclids mostly.


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> Man, I am impressed, super impressed with the amazing Effect Audio Code 23. Earlier I tried it with the UM Mext yesterday and then later yesterday night treated it with Audeze Euclid and I am literally blown away. I know not everyone believes in cable rolling, but man the Code 23 does wonders with the Euclid. It has got good bass quantity and got an improved sense of spacing as well. Instruments are crispier yet don't have any signs of sharpness. Feels like I have to save up and get this cable for myself, especially for the Euclids.
> The only con be like, I need it to be a little manageable. It's big, thick, and heavy. but thank god it's not very stiff so easy to manage at home where I use the Euclids mostly.


Jeez, the cable looks like a garden hose, even down to the colour   

Did you buy this cable?


----------



## gadgetgod

N


o0genesis0o said:


> Jeez, the cable looks like a garden hose, even down to the colour
> 
> Did you buy this cable?


Not yet bro, received for a few days and this is a prototype. I will save up and buy the final version with Term X and ConX.


----------



## ywheng89

r31ya said:


> yeah, which makes me think of Planar+DD Hybrids.


Oh i see, let's hope they're coming out with that as well, but Legato is a dual DD as far as i'm aware. Will share further details if i managed to get any additional info


----------



## ywheng89

gadgetgod said:


> Man, I am impressed, super impressed with the amazing Effect Audio Code 23. Earlier I tried it with the UM Mext yesterday and then later yesterday night treated it with Audeze Euclid and I am literally blown away. I know not everyone believes in cable rolling, but man the Code 23 does wonders with the Euclid. It has got good bass quantity and got an improved sense of spacing as well. Instruments are crispier yet don't have any signs of sharpness. Feels like I have to save up and get this cable for myself, especially for the Euclids.
> The only con be like, I need it to be a little manageable. It's big, thick, and heavy. but thank god it's not very stiff so easy to manage at home where I use the Euclids mostly.


So thick! As @o0genesis0o said, a little like the garden hose, hahahaha..but nice looking cable nonetheless


----------



## gadgetgod

ywheng89 said:


> So thick! As @o0genesis0o said, a little like the garden hose, hahahaha..but nice looking cable nonetheless


Indeed looks great!!


----------



## o0genesis0o

gadgetgod said:


> N
> 
> Not yet bro, received for a few days and this is a prototype. I will save up and buy the final version with Term X and ConX.



You must be VIP enough for EA to send you prototype  

Btw, last time your sig mentioned saving for U12t. I see that it has been upgraded to Odin


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> You must be VIP enough for EA to send you prototype
> 
> Btw, last time your sig mentioned saving for U12t. I see that it has been upgraded to Odin


Last year I have auditioned a lot of top-tier stuff man. My priorities are set at EE Odin/Aroma audio Jewel+Oriolus Trailli. One between Odin and Jewel, and Trailli is fixed. May take me some years to go for them, but they are the true end game for me(with all the experience I have had to date). Odin and Jewel are very close in performance yet they are having a huge difference in price. Obviously, the Jewel is better but is it worth that much money difference? I will audition again before pulling the plug on either of them. 

Also, I am not a VIP man, a friend of mine got it, so I requested him to share the prototype with me for a few days. This prototype will go back to Effect Audio.


----------



## Leonarfd

Ordered one, been on cable spree lately. Even if the IEM is lack luster the cable makes up for some of it.

If I'm not wrong it's Hakugei Peace 2C with modular connections, who knows after testing maybe I give them to my wife who loves purple and keep the cable myself😉


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 4, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> For fast metal music, as a drummer & Japanese rhythm game addicts,
> , you may want to try Truthear HEXA $79.
> 
> Very very satisfying IEM great for that genre.
> ...




dude, I love GFDM from the first series until recent gitadora


----------



## Nimweth

Tzennn said:


> I'm not a big fan of orchestra, but i'm trying to atleast have a decent knowledge about them. If i hear the rest of orchestra sitting behind me (meaning string is upfront) is that a good thing? Or i have to turn my face 180°? I have to sleep but i keep thinking about it, do i really have to turn my iem sideway or something ?


In an orchestra the strings are normally in front, then the woodwind, then the brass and finally at the back is the percussion.


----------



## Poganin

laleeee said:


> Sad, i hoped this will be bassy like the it00


It's not. Its bass quality is better than IT00's, and at least on par with IT07, but bass quantity is lower.


morndewey said:


> Much gratitude for getting a hold of this and posting comments.
> Single DD, no? Run it in some. Likely some at least minor tuning changes to follow.


Yes, it's a single DD. I am planning on giving it some burn-in time to see if it changes.


----------



## saldsald (Jan 4, 2023)

Leonarfd said:


> Ordered one, been on cable spree lately. Even if the IEM is lack luster the cable makes up for some of it.
> 
> If I'm not wrong it's Hakugei Peace 2C with modular connections, who knows after testing maybe I give them to my wife who loves purple and keep the cable myself😉


Also interested in this one as I am a big fan of their cables. Well actually I just asked for the FR of it:



and it comes with this cable:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005047386013.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.15.2bfb7a2cDdO2au&pdp_npi=2@dis!HKD!HKD340.08!HKD340.08!!!!!@2103255a16728254103408238e57e2!12000031444444919!sh
So the cable is more expensive than the IEM...interesting bundle.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> Also interested in this one as I am a big fan of their cables. Well actually I just asked for the FR of it:
> 
> 
> and it comes with this cable:
> ...



The shape from 1k to around 3k reminds me of the CRA. The graph alone looks competent. I'm intrigued.


----------



## DynamicEars

saldsald said:


> Also interested in this one as I am a big fan of their cables. Well actually I just asked for the FR of it:
> 
> 
> and it comes with this cable:
> ...



Acceptable bass shelf for me around +6db at 100hz (my tolerance actually +5db at 100hz) but have punch and rumble below that, and nice pinna gain quantity too for me, and last the extension at 14khz is good. What bothering me is the 200hz area and the 7khz need more dip. But overall, quite nice tuning.
Hakugei makes great cables, seriously, even though I'm not enthusiast cable believer.
Think of buy cable, free IEM rather than buy IEM and got free cable like usual.


----------



## FranticPhil

This FR graph look almost too good for a single DD especially from a company straight with no history of tuning or making own IEMs. I would take that graph with a grain of salt.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi folks,

I heard you don't like teasing. So here are some teasers.











Edit: remember how FH5s has a deadly treble that puts a metallic tint on the tonality? Fiio is confident enough to put the treble filter on the IEMs by default this time.


----------



## Leonarfd

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I heard you don't like teasing. So here are some teasers.
> 
> ...


Intrigued, more impressions and pictures please😉


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 4, 2023)

Leonarfd said:


> Intrigued, more impressions and pictures please😉


More tact sharp imaging than JD7.

Thinner but very correct / reference sounding midrange.

Subbass can shake your head off just like latest FH series IEMs. Cello has texture and rumble. The bass punch is not neglected.

The semi open design is gone, yet the soundstage feels even larger (but not as open, if that makes sense to you). I suspect massive air boost like 64 Audio, or the recently released Fiio FW5.

No sibilance even with Ed Sheeran, yet treble is not muted or dead.

In general, I like this more than Blessing 2 easily. Against JD7? Tricky. I need to test FH15 more to tear it apart (figurative of course).

Edit: the midrange feels “BA”. It’s crisp, clear, but lack the “elasticity” or “bouncy” feeling of DD that I have been listening nonstop for a couple months (JD7 + flathead earbuds)

Edit: fit




I recommend switching to the included HS18 tips immediately. Easier to get good seal.


----------



## saldsald (Jan 4, 2023)

DynamicEars said:


> Acceptable bass shelf for me around +6db at 100hz (my tolerance actually +5db at 100hz) but have punch and rumble below that, and nice pinna gain quantity too for me, and last the extension at 14khz is good. What bothering me is the 200hz area and the 7khz need more dip. But overall, quite nice tuning.
> Hakugei makes great cables, seriously, even though I'm not enthusiast cable believer.
> Think of buy cable, free IEM rather than buy IEM and got free cable like usual.


I think how it is gonna sound depends also on the speed at different frequencies so I only look at the extensions and peaks and troughs when looking at a FR anyway. Looks fine to me.


FranticPhil said:


> This FR graph look almost too good for a single DD especially from a company straight with no history of tuning or making own IEMs. I would take that graph with a grain of salt.


I have some faiths in them as they are able to describle the sound of the cables (if you are a believer) quite accurately so I assume they know about tuning stuffs. Granted I will still wait for reviews first as I don't need another budget IEM yet. I guess it's gonna sound good but ok-ish in technicality.


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> More tact sharp imaging than JD7.
> 
> Thinner but very correct / reference sounding midrange.
> 
> ...


Would look nicer if the pointy end of the IEM points more downwards IMO.


----------



## Vonbuddy

o0genesis0o said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I heard you don't like teasing. So here are some teasers.
> 
> ...


Is this the FH15?


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 4, 2023)

saldsald said:


> Also interested in this one as I am a big fan of their cables. Well actually I just asked for the FR of it:
> 
> 
> and it comes with this cable:
> ...


Let me kindly analize this. This could be one of those z1r wannabe iem, very interesting graph. It look solid from 1khz and below, nice aria kind of bass, well extension and full. The mid is slightly tamed and have a peak at 4khz which will sound good with female vocal, however it have a dip at 5,5khz so it will make the mid goes to the middle and will create that "holographic" kind of staging, pair with 6,6khz... this i don't know too much, from my experience, having 7khz peak and dip from 9khz - 11khz (usually what i call resonance treble) usually will make a huge void in the treble and should have the feeling of big soundstage, and 14-15khz peak is just air. Sound like a good set however, having a big soundstage and a middle type of midrange will have much worse result ... but what can i say, it's a graph so... We'll see. should expecting a good imaging and soundstage with good detail, U shape signature


----------



## Poganin

laleeee said:


> Sad, i hoped this will be bassy like the it00


What I forgot is that the IT05 comes with tuning filters, just like the IT07. I have switched the stock silver filters for the black ones which are supposed to be warmer. We'll see how much this changes things.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> dude, I love GFDM from the first series until recent gitadora


Haha you know GFDM👍 
A lot of naming of IEMs are after Konami’s music game, mainly beatmania IIDX which I also play.
Softears Turii
Meze Rai Penta
Is from IIDX’s Turii —Panta rhei—

A track composed by Zektbach(actually Artist Asaki’s another handle name mainly for IIDX)
I also had a struggle adapting to hihat pedal, crash cymbal, floor tom additions, too many tabs falling at a fraction of milliseconds for the reflex to react, while you only have two arms😅


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

Tzennn said:


> Let me kindly analize this. This could be one of those z1r wannabe iem, very interesting graph. It look solid from 1khz and below, nice aria kind of bass, well extension and full. The mid is slightly tamed and have a peak at 4khz which will sound good with female vocal, however it have a dip at 5,5khz so it will make the mid goes to the middle and will create that "holographic" kind of staging, pair with 6,6khz... this i don't know too much, from my experience, having 7khz peak and dip from 9khz - 11khz (usually what i call resonance treble) usually will make a huge void in the treble and should have the feeling of big soundstage, and 14-15khz peak is just air. Sound like a good set however, having a big soundstage and a middle type of midrange will have much worse result ... but what can i say, it's a graph so... We'll see. should expecting a good imaging and soundstage with good detail, U shape signature


Nah that’s qdc tuning and it’s from See Audio Bravery if I recall FR correctly, Bravery comes with hakugei cables as well, one of the best tuned IEM IMO.

If properly fit to HRTF, it generates one and the only “fragile” female vocal’s especially for J-POP.

A Japanese youtube reviewer with 1300+ IEM review video(that’s more than Crin’s database, not to mention scored IEMs), after 1300+ IEM reviewed, found his engame as Bravery. That’s something right? A gem Bravery’s tuning surely have for certain needs.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nah that’s qdc tuning and it’s from See Audio Bravery if I recall FR correctly, Bravery comes with hakugei cables as well, one of beat tuned IEM IMO.


oh yeah you're right, it literally match


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 4, 2023)

This is a post on Sharur's latest video that cracked me up. 
Karma Komodo​2 hours ago
To everyone that has returned or sold their good headphones due to last video: *remember this is the guy whose 90% of videos are him correcting something he got wrong on another video*. Just a couple videos ago he was talking about how he preferred inverted polarity.* Don't make buying or selling decisions based on this channel alone.*


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

Tzennn said:


> oh yeah you're right, it literally match


Added his review; it has eng sub when you turn cc on👍 he is a store manager of IEM retail store in Japan.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Nah that’s qdc tuning and it’s from See Audio Bravery if I recall FR correctly, Bravery comes with hakugei cables as well, one of the best tuned IEM IMO.
> 
> If properly fit to HRTF, it generates one and the only “fragile” female vocal’s especially for J-POP.
> 
> A Japanese youtube reviewer with 1300+ IEM review video(that’s more than Crin’s database, not to mention scored IEMs), after 1300+ IEM reviewed, found his engame as Bravery. That’s something right? A gem Bravery’s tuning surely have for certain needs.




Also since I found Aur Audio’s Neon Pro is Bravery’s tuning on Steroid that some claimed is a qdc Anole VX beater, I sold my last piece of my kidney for that. Hopefully getting Neon Pro around February🫠 Bravery is exactly my ideal tuning for “fragile and translucent” tonality, it toned down a little bit of resolutions from VX in an exchange of gentleness.


----------



## ChristianM (Jan 4, 2023)

So........where to go from Olina SE? I bought Olina SE from Aliexpress during 11.11 sale for $61.85. It's a nice set but sound kinda boring even with Kbear 07 yellow tips, maybe it's too natural, I don't know as this is the only IEM I have right now because I sell one IEM to buy another.
I'm looking for something warm and fun but under $100. Thanks


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChristianM said:


> So........where to go from Olina SE? I bought Olina SE from Aliexpress during 11.11 sale for $61.85. It's a nice set but sound kinda boring even with Kbear 07 yellow tips, maybe it's too natural, I don't know as this is the only IEM I have right now because I sell one IEM to buy another.
> I'm looking for something warm and fun but under $100. Thanks


Maybe KiiBoom Allure is a choice to consider


----------



## gooberbm

ChristianM said:


> So........where to go from Olina SE? I bought Olina SE from Aliexpress during 11.11 sale for $61.85. It's a nice set but sound kinda boring even with Kbear 07 yellow tips, maybe it's too natural, I don't know as this is the only IEM I have right now because I sell one IEM to buy another.
> I'm looking for something warm and fun but under $100. Thanks


Fiio JD7 is what you're looking for if Olina SE isn't doing it for you


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Added his review; it has eng sub when you turn cc on👍 he is a store manager of IEM retail store in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Also since I found Aur Audio’s Neon Pro is Bravery’s tuning on Steroid that some claimed is a qdc Anole VX beater, I sold my last piece of my kidney for that. Hopefully getting Neon Pro around February🫠 Bravery is exactly my ideal tuning for “fragile and translucent” tonality, it toned down a little bit of resolutions from VX in an exchange of gentleness.



Nice, i will look out for it. Might be a good one for these J-music


----------



## Vonbuddy

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe KiiBoom Allure is a choice to consider


By the way, I believe the Allure went up in price at AliExpress but is still $99.00 at Amazon.  However, there are only 4 in stock.  FYI


----------



## Carpet

Vonbuddy said:


> By the way, I believe the Allure went up in price at AliExpress but is still $99.00 at Amazon.  However, there are only 4 in stock.  FYI


Still 7 left in stock at KiiBOOM Official Store on AE at $100.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Jeez, the cable looks like a garden hose, even down to the colour
> 
> Did you buy this cable?


It's being billed as possibly the thickest cable in the market. $600 for the new Garden Hose. Apparently proprietary design and pure copper throughout.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

gadgetgod said:


> Last year I have auditioned a lot of top-tier stuff man. My priorities are set at EE Odin/Aroma audio Jewel+Oriolus Trailli. One between Odin and Jewel, and Trailli is fixed. May take me some years to go for them, but they are the true end game for me(with all the experience I have had to date). Odin and Jewel are very close in performance yet they are having a huge difference in price. Obviously, the Jewel is better but is it worth that much money difference? I will audition again before pulling the plug on either of them.
> 
> Also, I am not a VIP man, a friend of mine got it, so I requested him to share the prototype with me for a few days. This prototype will go back to Effect Audio.


Spent some time last night at MusicTeck and almost pulled the trigger on a couple open box items, but instead stood my ground since my IEM's shipped from Linsoul. The costs for these "endgame" IEM's are simply out of control. $6,000 for the Triallelalala or whatever it's called. That's a sizeable down payment on a house or a vehicle. The Odin and Jewel aren't too far off the asking price of the Traiallalala. It must be good to be single? Hope you save up enough for this luxury item?!


----------



## emdeevee

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's being billed as possibly the thickest cable in the market. $600 for the new Garden Hose. Apparently proprietary design and pure copper throughout.


My new ares 8w is bloody thick!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Leonarfd said:


> Ordered one, been on cable spree lately. Even if the IEM is lack luster the cable makes up for some of it.
> 
> If I'm not wrong it's Hakugei Peace 2C with modular connections, who knows after testing maybe I give them to my wife who loves purple and keep the cable myself😉


I did the same. Ordered it for the cable. I've been looking for a cable that's modular with lightning and USB-c. Why not? I could care less about the IEM's.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Spent some time last night at MusicTeck and almost pulled the trigger on a couple open box items, but instead stood my ground since my IEM's shipped from Linsoul. The costs for these "endgame" IEM's are simply out of control. $6,000 for the Triallelalala or whatever it's called. That's a sizeable down payment on a house or a vehicle. The Odin and Jewel aren't too far off the asking price of the Traiallalala. It must be good to be single? Hope you save up enough for this luxury item?!


Haha be shocked!

Oriolus actually increased the offering to $1234200 JPY for fun. $9.3k USD at today rate for Trailiiiiiiii. 4EST+8BA.




It is a company bond that comes with IEM, you invest in the house tuning and willing to support the craftsmen. A luxury hobby for sure👍

I bet Thieaudio’s Prestige could hit near that with 4EST+4BA+1DD 5way crossover though.


----------



## Vonbuddy




----------



## TheDeafMonk

Vonbuddy said:


> This is a post on Sharur's latest video that cracked me up.
> Karma Komodo​2 hours ago
> To everyone that has returned or sold their good headphones due to last video: *remember this is the guy whose 90% of videos are him correcting something he got wrong on another video*. Just a couple videos ago he was talking about how he preferred inverted polarity.* Don't make buying or selling decisions based on this channel alone.*


Lol that video is so funny how much he got wrong speakers are in phase / out of phase / or absolutely out of phase with each other as a pair . Most people can hear out of phase or learn to but reversed polarity on both IEM causes absolutely out of phase and the sound will be the same without cancelling each other out you won't be able to hear the difference.

Sometimes this is done on purpose as a way of correcting time coherence a kind of way of time alignment but always done in pairs.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oriolus actually increased the offering to $1234200 JPY for fun. $9.3k USD at today rate for Trailiiiiiiii. 4EST+8BA.


You mean I could walk around with someone's car in my ears! 🤑

Oh, I see, 5 way crossover! That is fine then, it is worth $9K🤔


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

ChrisOc said:


> You mean I could walk around with someone's car in my ears! 🤑
> 
> Oh, I see, 5 way crossover! That is fine then, it is worth $9K🤔


Yea that $9.3k is a highball for sure😅

You see someone is playing with number just for fun. 1234200. Definitely just “lol ill make it 1234k!” 

 Thieaudio Prestige 4EST+4BA+1DD 5 way cross over is $1,299 USD, new flagship of Thieaudio after their Monarch MKII release. More realistic TOTL.

I still feel a bit too pricey, but maybe you can find mint secondhand one for less than $1k.


----------



## ChrisOc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea that $9.3k is a highball for sure😅
> 
> You see someone is playing with number just for fun. 1234200. Definitely just “lol ill make it 1234k!”
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I am not in that market.

The sound worth a fortune is my child laughing, that makes me happy. Soppy, I know, but that is me.


----------



## lgcubana

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe KiiBoom Allure is a choice to consider


Interesting search results on *Amazon*


----------



## lgcubana

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's being billed as possibly the thickest cable in the market. $600 for the new Garden Hose. Apparently proprietary design and pure copper throughout.


Thicker than the DragonScale ?!?!


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Spent some time last night at MusicTeck and almost pulled the trigger on a couple open box items, but instead stood my ground since my IEM's shipped from Linsoul. The costs for these "endgame" IEM's are simply out of control. $6,000 for the Triallelalala or whatever it's called. That's a sizeable down payment on a house or a vehicle. The Odin and Jewel aren't too far off the asking price of the Traiallalala. It must be good to be single? Hope you save up enough for this luxury item?!



I do wish that I can audition those crazy high-end IEMs to see what the fuss is about. I admire those who are financially successful (or irresponsible?) enough to add all of the birds, jewels, obravo, storm, etc. to their collection to pair with their A&K SP3000. 

My kilobuck hunt last year left me sober and cynical about super expensive IEMs. They are good, but not god-like good, car-deposit good. The kilobuck gets more uncompelling with every new mid-fi release. For example, with FH15 and G5, connected to my phone via LDAC, I can hear the mouth sound of the narrator in a YouTube video (trek trendy). What more details do you want / can you hear   

The Sony Z1R might worth the price, though. I haven’t heard any IEM with that kind of presentation.


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea that $9.3k is a highball for sure😅
> 
> You see someone is playing with number just for fun. 1234200. Definitely just “lol ill make it 1234k!”
> 
> ...



I would never even hear those electrostatic tweeters at my age.


----------



## Jmop

Allure is a good buy for technicalities at $100, though the relatively slower bass, treble scoop at 6-8k, and upper treble roll off make it a very warm set.


----------



## freelancr

AmericanSpirit said:


> found his engame as Bravery


Nice graphs, but I think we can all agree that the Elysian Acoustics X ist the best IEM of all time that we mere mortals never listened to  
So it's only to logical to buy it's clone for 4.5% of the X's price ($4500).


----------



## pevinkarker

(PIC stollen from Facebook)
New iem and a dongle from truthear


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lgcubana said:


> Interesting search results on *Amazon*


Very tough competitive offer👀 33,404 reviews and almost half the price of Allure, KiiBoom is facing a challenge for sure🤔 Bum Bum Brazilian Cream


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

pevinkarker said:


> (PIC stollen from Facebook)
> New iem and a dongle from truthear


Truthear’s waifu has consistency, entry-level = youngest, Zero = low teen, Hexa = high-teen📝

Trivia: 
Shio = Japanese 汐 = Tide
Hola (not sure why spanish) | 赫 = very uncommon words, a brightness mainly caused by flames 🔥. 


Now they may really gonna make big boob ones for HEXA successor🤔




Waifus aside, interesting offers, Truthear’s entry-level IEM may collide with Moondrop’s Jiu!


----------



## Surf Monkey

Jmop said:


> Allure is a good buy for technicalities at $100, though the relatively slower bass, treble scoop at 6-8k, and upper treble roll off make it a very warm set.



Yes, it’s quite warm. I like it. It has an analogue sound to it. A little like the TRI I3 Pro.


----------



## Maxima7

pevinkarker said:


> (PIC stollen from Facebook)
> New iem and a dongle from truthear


I knew it. 4 letter names.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

freelancr said:


> Nice graphs, but I think we can all agree that the Elysian Acoustics X ist the best IEM of all time that we mere mortals never listened to
> So it's only to logical to buy it's clone for 4.5% of the X's price ($4500).



Yea but 4EST+4BA+1Dd for 4,500USD is simply put ridiculous.

For the qdc tuning Maybe Aur Audio Neon Pro is a dark horse🐎
DUNU SA6 (6BA) and Aur Audio Neon Pro (10BA) on the same scale





DUNU SA6 (6BA) and See Audio Bravery (4BA) on the same scale




Bravery and Neon Pro has almost identical tuning, performances not yet verified


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but 4EST+4BA+1Dd for 4,500USD is simply put ridiculous.
> 
> For the qdc tuning Maybe Aur Audio Neon Pro is a dark horse🐎


Are you interested in the Thieaudio prestige? It’s a high end unit that I am eager to try. Monarch was very good but lacking a bit of “3D” to the stage. Hopefully Thieaudio can fix that.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChrisOc said:


> Unfortunately, I am not in that market.
> 
> The sound worth a fortune is my child laughing, that makes me happy. Soppy, I know, but that is me.


I am very much with you.

For me it was always below $150 for IEM. Perfectly sufficient.
After seeing a lot of threads with bragging and trashing all these "TOTLs" as KZ, I feel no point being there. Then two or three different IEMs for different genres/preferences are much more cost-efficient than a single one.
The music is much more important, and a lot of good old classical music recordings are way more limited than transducers.

As for this $9.3k, it was close to the amount we happily spent comissioning a new violin with a local luthier


----------



## o0genesis0o

PhonoPhi said:


> I am very much with you.
> 
> For me it was always below $150 for IEM. Perfectly sufficient.
> After seeing a lot of threads with bragging and trashing all these "TOTLs" as KZ, I feel no point being there. Then two or three different IEMs for different genres/preferences are much more cost-efficient than a single one.
> ...


You play violin? 

Mine is a AUD$400 one. The luthier said if I can hear the difference in blind test, then I can jump up the violin price bracket since my skill has improved. I’m stuck with the same violin for 4 years now


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you interested in the Thieaudio prestige? It’s a high end unit that I am eager to try. Monarch was very good but lacking a bit of “3D” to the stage. Hopefully Thieaudio can fix that.



How is the monarch mk2 bass quality compared to mest? Put aside everything, i know mmk2 will sounded more natural to unnatural steroid mest (i keep the mest because of the details and layering imaging, and pass my bass quality requirements which is very picky, with clean bass shelf, then safe pinna gain, and extended upper treble with great technicalities).

I also eager to try Prestige since the pinna gain level is more to my preferences rather than prone to shouty mmk2 (yes like you said, jpop tends to mix mids area a little bit forward and my main genre is jpop)


----------



## ChrisOc

PhonoPhi said:


> I am very much with you.
> 
> For me it was always below $150 for IEM. Perfectly sufficient.
> After seeing a lot of threads with bragging and trashing all these "TOTLs" as KZ, I feel no point being there. Then two or three different IEMs for different genres/preferences are much more cost-efficient than a single one.
> ...


Music is always top for me. Yes, I have spent way more than I should on gear. Yes I am sure there is a set somewhere (looking at you Z1R) which would make me want to sell a kidney, but music comes top for me as well. I do not hear a transducer, I hear an orchestra, a group, musical instruments, voices, even folks clapping in a well thought through musical composition takes me elsewhere!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Are you interested in the Thieaudio prestige? It’s a high end unit that I am eager to try. Monarch was very good but lacking a bit of “3D” to the stage. Hopefully Thieaudio can fix that.


Maybe sometime in future, Thieaudio (except their legacy 3) is pretty trustable brand, never slapped reviewer’s name on top of their brand, which is worth a respect. 

Their offering price is also realistic and honest, not like those we see offering for 4.5k or 9.3k usd.


----------



## ChrisOc

You are cordially invited to attend the annual voting gala for all In Ear Monitors you have ever known. From bargain basement to TOTL, they will all be vying for your vote.

The 2022 Head-Fi Members' Poll begins at 0.00 GMT on the 7th of January 2023.

Venue: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

Come dressed for fun, and bring your own popcorn.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> How is the monarch mk2 bass quality compared to mest? Put aside everything, i know mmk2 will sounded more natural to unnatural steroid mest (i keep the mest because of the details and layering imaging, and pass my bass quality requirements which is very picky, with clean bass shelf, then safe pinna gain, and extended upper treble with great technicalities).
> 
> I also eager to try Prestige since the pinna gain level is more to my preferences rather than prone to shouty mmk2 (yes like you said, jpop tends to mix mids area a little bit forward and my main genre is jpop)


Not sure if MEST uses same driver as MEST MKII, but MEST MKII’s dynamic driver is a class or two superior to Monarch OG’s. 
Thieaudio mentioned they updated the dynamic driver for Prestige, if Monarch MKII uses same latest gen DD, like the one you can find in Allure/Elixir, maybe it will get close. But still MEST MKII’s dynamic driver’s bass is the best dynamic bass DD I’ve ever tried, a full bodied and natural bass well defined.


----------



## o0genesis0o

DynamicEars said:


> How is the monarch mk2 bass quality compared to mest? Put aside everything, i know mmk2 will sounded more natural to unnatural steroid mest (i keep the mest because of the details and layering imaging, and pass my bass quality requirements which is very picky, with clean bass shelf, then safe pinna gain, and extended upper treble with great technicalities).
> 
> I also eager to try Prestige since the pinna gain level is more to my preferences rather than prone to shouty mmk2 (yes like you said, jpop tends to mix mids area a little bit forward and my main genre is jpop)


I have never heard Mest, unfortunately. You can search for an Aussie store chain called Addicted to Audio. That’s my local hifi store and I have listened to most of their stuffs. If an item is not there, I unlikely to have heard it. 

To my ears, monarch II is very straightforward IEM without any tricks or deception. It’s flat, it’s straight forward, it has reasonable level of mid-bass and nice subbass. I was not too fond of the bass quality. At the same time, it’s engaging, more than its more expensive V16 sibling, IMHO. I’m still considering whether I should get the monarch as a constant reminder of a “reference” IEM, the benchmark upon which others are compared. My Andromeda loses that position more and more as I listen to more IEMs and grow more nitpicky.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> I am very much with you.
> 
> For me it was always below $150 for IEM. Perfectly sufficient.
> After seeing a lot of threads with bragging and trashing all these "TOTLs" as KZ, I feel no point being there. Then two or three different IEMs for different genres/preferences are much more cost-efficient than a single one.
> ...


Or happy round family cruise vacation trip with all delicious foods and experiences included that $9.3k could offer. Simply it’s imbalanced for majority of the audiences.

Ah yes, but believe me. There are anomalies always.

One of a Korean online game I managed, had a customer who constantly spent $30kUSD PER MONTH, to stay on the top player ranking. I was tempted to dig in the identity of the customer, but the job ethics prevented that to materialize😅

The customer continuously paid $30-50k usd per month for at least 2 year. And the money was legitimate one, not a fraud.  One individual could spend $400-500k USD per year alone just for the fame and “virtual” and intangible goods.  So when compared to that, spending $10k one-time for a tangible item makes a lot more sense.

After shutting servers down, those $1M fun spending has nothing left, it’s all gone. Wow.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Truthear’s waifu has consistency, entry-level = youngest, Zero = low teen, Hexa = high-teen📝
> 
> Trivia:
> Shio = Japanese 汐 = Tide
> ...


Big Booba sound to fight with Ikko-OH10~


----------



## WAON303

Forbidden fruit: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004950698363.html

Zenfer tribrid model.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> Forbidden fruit: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004950698363.html
> 
> Zenfer tribrid model.






FLAT !


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> FLAT !


I was confused when I saw flat on the IEM illustration.

But the description says Planar/DD/BA IEM


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Spent some time last night at MusicTeck and almost pulled the trigger on a couple open box items, but instead stood my ground since my IEM's shipped from Linsoul. The costs for these "endgame" IEM's are simply out of control. $6,000 for the Triallelalala or whatever it's called. That's a sizeable down payment on a house or a vehicle. The Odin and Jewel aren't too far off the asking price of the Traiallalala. It must be good to be single? Hope you save up enough for this luxury item?!





AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha be shocked!
> 
> Oriolus actually increased the offering to $1234200 JPY for fun. $9.3k USD at today rate for Trailiiiiiiii. 4EST+8BA.
> 
> ...




TRN finds your lack of faith disturbing:






TRN GOLDEN EARS for a very affordable $25000 USD. And a very generous $2 off coupon to clip!

Imagine Golden Bellsings to give eargasms for eternity?




o0genesis0o said:


> I do wish that I can audition those crazy high-end IEMs to see what the fuss is about. I admire those who are financially successful (or irresponsible?) enough to add all of the birds, jewels, obravo, storm, etc. to their collection to pair with their A&K SP3000.
> 
> My kilobuck hunt last year left me sober and cynical about super expensive IEMs. They are good, but not god-like good, car-deposit good. The kilobuck gets more uncompelling with every new mid-fi release. For example, with FH15 and G5, connected to my phone via LDAC, I can hear the mouth sound of the narrator in a YouTube video (trek trendy). What more details do you want / can you hear
> 
> The Sony Z1R might worth the price, though. I haven’t heard any IEM with that kind of presentation.



I'm not sure if the others will agree, but I feel that diminishing returns in the TOTL bracket are really bad. Ballpark, maybe you get 10 - 20% improvement from MidFI IEMs, but pay 10x more.

But that's the nature of this hobby, the last 10 - 20% is the one that will cost a kidney, and once someone has heard TOTL, it is sometimes quite hard to unhear that 10 - 20% and step down a bracket?



ChrisOc said:


> Music is always top for me. Yes, I have spent way more than I should on gear. Yes I am sure there is a set somewhere (looking at you Z1R) which would make me want to sell a kidney, but music comes top for me as well. I do not hear a transducer, I hear an orchestra, a group, musical instruments, voices, even folks clapping in a well thought through musical composition takes me elsewhere!



TBH even TOTL IEMs have weaknesses. The Z1R for example, is an endgame for bass lovers, but the mids are recessed (not for vocal lovers), and the fit/comfort is atrocious. I tried tip rolling many times to no avail, couldn't sit the Z1R in the ears - no point having the most heavenly sound if one cannot tolerate the fit for more than a few minutes?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> TRN finds your lack of faith disturbing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny that even if you purchased that $25k TRN VX, it will come by somewhat sloppy aliexpress standard shipping🤯 wow!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

kiiBooM Evoke (2BA+1LCP), KZ ZNA, KioBoom Allure reviewed by IEM store manager youtube( eng cc available)


The play list contains 1,210 IEM review videos, pretty consistent review.

And KiiBoom Evoke seems very decent from his review.

And glad to see 
“Includes paid Promotion” disclaimer.

 Yes that’s what it should be.


----------



## BigGearHunter

AmericanSpirit said:


> kiiBooM Evoke (2BA+1LCP), KZ ZNA, KioBoom Allure reviewed by IEM store manager youtube( eng cc available)
> 
> 
> The play list contains 1,210 IEM review videos, pretty consistent review.
> ...



Thanks for opening my eyes to this channel, he seems pretty even keeled for a reviewer. Definitely not like the hype monkeys we usually see roam this community.


----------



## chinmie

ChrisOc said:


> Music is always top for me. Yes, I have spent way more than I should on gear. Yes I am sure there is a set somewhere (looking at you Z1R) which would make me want to sell a kidney, but music comes top for me as well. I do not hear a transducer, I hear an orchestra, a group, musical instruments, voices, even folks clapping in a well thought through musical composition takes me elsewhere!



Yes, "best sounding" is a sliding scale, depending on the situation. I found that the ears (and mind) of the wearer are always changing throughout the days.. Aaand, they sometimes would get bored, no matter how great sounding/ expensive one's earphones/headphones they currently using.

For instance, i just found an old TRN neckband bluetooth in my drawer... I forgot i still even have this thing. It only plays SBC, but it sounds good and have low noise floor. Paired with my Salnotes Zero, I've been enjoying them for this past few days that i didn't feel the need to reach for my other (and more expensive) collection. I bet this scenario also happens to most of us 😁

I definitely not discouraging people to buy higher priced earphones. If you have the budget to spend without making your daily life harder, I'd say go for it. There will come the time where we find that "special sounding earphones" that we just have to own 😄


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> But that's the nature of this hobby, the last 10 - 20% is the one that will cost a kidney, and once someone has heard TOTL, it is sometimes quite hard to unhear that 10 - 20% and step down a bracket


1,000%

I’ve got my second personal TOTL (original Kinera Nanna) coming my way next week and I’m already contemplating becoming a first time seller, in the Classifieds. Because the reality is there are now sets that I’ll just never listen to again.


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not sure if MEST uses same driver as MEST MKII, but MEST MKII’s dynamic driver is a class or two superior to Monarch OG’s.
> Thieaudio mentioned they updated the dynamic driver for Prestige, if Monarch MKII uses same latest gen DD, like the one you can find in Allure/Elixir, maybe it will get close. But still MEST MKII’s dynamic driver’s bass is the best dynamic bass DD I’ve ever tried, a full bodied and natural bass well defined.


Thanks for chime in automatically since I was actually asking you as well but forgot to tag   
I think the DD is the same, thats why the DD in Mest is qualified and I give quite high 8.5 / 10 mark (Bass only mark out of 10 : Hana 2021 5.5, fiio fd5 5.5 , Moondrop S8 6.5, IER M9 7.5, Kato 7, Z1R 9.5 for reference) it dig deep, great texture and slam and tuned with great clean shelf, not bleeding at all on 100-300hz and agile.
I got pretty good offer of Monarch MK2 so many times, was thinking to swap my Mest since a lot people said MMK2 is better than Mest mk I or even II but some people I know said bass quality is different, and that can be deal breaker for me, and the pinna gain. I hear unnaturalness in Mest, too sparkly on high notes edges, but can't away from the layering and precise imaging of Mest, their chop layering is the one of the best (9.5/10 in my mark, slight hair above M9, and yes above the 9/10 Z1R) combined with the soundstage depth made 3D staging very amusing, again even not natural. 
For Overall presentation as a package Z1R is still better, lucky I can get great better fit now with spinfit W1.



o0genesis0o said:


> I have never heard Mest, unfortunately. You can search for an Aussie store chain called Addicted to Audio. That’s my local hifi store and I have listened to most of their stuffs. If an item is not there, I unlikely to have heard it.
> 
> To my ears, monarch II is very straightforward IEM without any tricks or deception. It’s flat, it’s straight forward, it has reasonable level of mid-bass and nice subbass. I was not too fond of the bass quality. At the same time, it’s engaging, more than its more expensive V16 sibling, IMHO. I’m still considering whether I should get the monarch as a constant reminder of a “reference” IEM, the benchmark upon which others are compared. My Andromeda loses that position more and more as I listen to more IEMs and grow more nitpicky.


Yes MMK2 definitely 1 of the best IEM you can get currently, and the price also considered very value.
You should try Mest for its layering and imaging.

Btw I didn't buy lot of IEM last year since I feel like I reach my Endgame state and stuck there, pursuing shadow of truly perfect IEM will never end, when we touch TOTL, its just matter of preference, which one is closer to your taste, like example, we cant have the Z1R bass with MMK2 mids, with mest layering, but with coherences of single DD, with fit of M9 etc.
But the budget segment is always interesting war field, was on the fence of Hexa of course, but seeing the graph of Hakugei Sea-Elf made me want to jump in again, great tuning for below 100 bucks, wonder if the graph is reliable. The cable thrown can be easily best cable you can get for budget segment, remember the faaeal hibiscus that people get for the sake of the cable?
Is it double stacked LCP driver on Sea-Elf? cant find detailed information aside from DD is LCP, 10mm?


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s funny that even if you purchased that $25k TRN VX, it will come by somewhat sloppy aliexpress standard shipping🤯 wow!



But… but… TWO DOLLAS OFF!!


----------



## Alror

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s funny that even if you purchased that $25k TRN VX, it will come by somewhat sloppy aliexpress standard shipping🤯 wow!


Even then I promise you the seller would cut corners on the shipment and submit a fake tracking number on the shipping deadline...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 4, 2023)

BigGearHunter said:


> Thanks for opening my eyes to this channel, he seems pretty even keeled for a reviewer. Definitely not like the hype monkeys we usually see roam this community.


Yes. This guy’s knowledge is simply put astonishing.  An IEM storr manager with IEM as his personal hobby? Work x Hobby all into IEM world.

For example, this is his non-scripted raw voice narrative about KZ’s MST driver equipped ZEX and CRN,


Unfortunately since it is not scripted, no English CC available, but to summarize his point:

*Background of sad story of ZEX and CRN(Zex Pro)*

▶︎we know CRN and ZEX had some bashing from some about BA and MST not engaged enough, and only dynamic driver was producing the full range

▶︎KZ officially made comment about all drivers are reproducing the sound, it is just the arrangement of the volume among drivers (and of course it is idiotic if KZ jammed all those MST and BA for nothing but a decorative purpose)

▶︎ZEX and CRN had decent and pretty good reputations before that bashing but after all those modern SNS flaming event, ZEX and CRN were left in the dark places of the oblivion

*Now his opinion*

▶︎from someone dealing with thousands of IEM as a mean to earn primary source of income, the claim has arguable discussion points


1: there was some counter claims that someone killed the questioned two drivers in CRN (MST&BA) and noticed it totally sounded different, meaning the other two drivers were functioning

So we only remember the “bad voice” over other counter-claims due to the nature of modern SNS’s echo chamber effect.

2: my curiosity was toward, “*What if CRN and ZEX had their MST and BA running at its full throttle?” Sadly KZ stopped MST equipped models after CRN bashing incident. I kept that somewhat unanswered curiosity for a while until the moment I noticed there is such a thing that runs all MST + BA + DD at their own full throttle.

Do you guys know that?

It’s a super minor brand, called Lafitear.




Lafitear LF3 Pro*
US $25.98 | Lafitear LF3pro LF3 pro HIFI 1DD+1BA+1EST Dynamic driver Hybrid In-Ear Earphones Earbuds Monitor
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mswDsIO

*and Lafitear LF3+ (MST + DD)

What if we run MST, BA, and DD without any restrictions like KZ did to their ZEX and CRN?

The answer is “a hot mess”

▶︎the DD driver used in Lafitear isn’t like KZ’s one, it’s compact sounding and less high performing

▶︎BA and MST shall be same one used in both ZEX and CRN

so yes, if we run MST driver without any restrictions, to phrase it without any thoughts, it sounds like old chifi’s hysteric peaky treble that is extremely offensive.*

3: the dynamic driver used for ZEX and CRN could be found on KZ’s TWS Z1 —_American.S narrative: Yes I can confirm this as I have Z1 as well, just didn’t know it was the same driver_ — and this Z1 has very aggressive treble, to the extent some may feel that is almost old KZ V styled aggressiveness. Many may feel the treble of Z1 is almost uncomfortable.  This is “uncontrolled” natural habit of DD uses for ZEX and CRN. During disassembling CRN there was a discussion about “negative phase” cancellation wave could be generated in order to offset this DD’s peak from BA _—American.S narrative: for CRN I agree that it just sounded odd, and I could barely hear very familiar 30095 out of CRN, and this negative phase in peak nerf makes sense — _so KZ tried to make balance using this negative phasing to meet Crin’s target curve. 

4: after the KZ Z1 TWS, CCA released the one used the same dynamic driver with a BA, they arranged highpass filter to tone down the dynamic driver’s peak and replaced it with BA, it did sound better. Long story short, KZ/CCA already knows how to replace aggressive DD’s treble with their crossover and BA. 

5: now back to ZEX and CRN, it seems KZ knew if they add MST to their existing 1BA+1DD, the treble without control will go wild as hell, so after engineering effor and attempts, they’ve decided to tone down the volume with maybe negative phasing of the BA or MST or both to make it balanced. And yes, it feels somehwat redundant and a waste of balanced armature, it does make sense when I listen carefully to CRN. Hmm that’s how KZ has done to tame the MST peaks🤔 It actually doesn’t sound “right” but it does its job as planned. A good engineering study material I feel CRN is.  _—American.S narrative: ZEX has less interference that I can tell when compared to CRN—_

So overall, when compared Lafitear with ZEX and CRN, it is very obvious that you can tell KZ had tuned MST in a better way.


----------



## DynamicEars

Green = Hakugei Sea Elf (from marketing FR)
Purple = Truthear Hexa (credit to Super Review)

photoshopped by me to proper X Y axis


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes. This guy’s knowledge is simply put astonishing.  An IEM storr manager with IEM as his personal hobby? Work x Hobby all into IEM world.
> 
> For example, this is his non-scripted raw voice narrative about KZ’s MST driver equipped ZEX and CRN,
> 
> ...



Those BA drivers are the bane of KZ it seems. KZ sounded decent with the DD alone and always had to fight the BA.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes. This guy’s knowledge is simply put astonishing.  An IEM storr manager with IEM as his personal hobby? Work x Hobby all into IEM world.
> 
> For example, this is his non-scripted raw voice narrative about KZ’s MST driver equipped ZEX and CRN,
> 
> ...



Speaking of opinion from store staffs, I always felt it’s kind of funny how the staffs are strongly against some internet opinions sometimes. For instance, they are strongly against the notion that Focal headphones breaks easily. In their words: “we have few cases, countable on one hand, where the headband snaps, among all Focal we sell. And if they snap, we exchange. So Focal = snapping is purely nonsense”

It’s not like we always see eye to eye though. I think Focal Bathys generic V shape, they think it sounds fantastic like a proper Focal. I think FH5s a nightmare. They bought themselves FH5s for birthday


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Those BA drivers are the bane of KZ it seems. KZ sounded decent with the DD alone and always had to fight the BA.


It’s their pride to use Bellsing’s BA. 
Or more business like long term supply agreement is in effect. And ZAS is getting pretty good, so maybe the next gen of Bellsing could catch up with Knowles at 95% performance.  I feel right now they are still at 80%. 

Like KZ doing with Planar, they could’ve shift to non-BA as well but still Planar is a minor niche driver to the vast majority, like todat’s EV vs Internal Combustion Engine vehicles.  They still need to rely on BA segment for a while. 

As you said, KZ could use Knowles BA like TRN did. We may be surprised if we see that this year, but not sure if they can source enough knowles drivers while ongoing litigation Between knowles and bellsing. Well TRN did, while using Bellsing, so it’s not impossible. 

Even Sony moved to android with their DAP after long long period of trying with their internal operating system


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

DynamicEars said:


> Green = Hakugei Sea Elf (from marketing FR)
> Purple = Truthear Hexa (credit to Super Review)
> 
> photoshopped by me to proper X Y axis


Wow Sea-elf is Bravery curve…!

In advertisements phrase they quoted “thousands RMB(CNY) sound in a budget” so there are some intentions copying the qdc tuning.





Ok I’m in…order placed….

Thanks for the FR

Didn’t expect my wish over 5 exchangeable DSP finished product comes in less than a week since my year-end wishing.


AmericanSpirit said:


> Almost happy new year from USA!
> 
> Hope 2023 will be a great year for you all.
> 
> ...







After peeking Hakugei’s other IEM offering the flagship 4BA+1DD (Mist), another 4BA+1DD(midnight), 2BA+1DD? (Night sky), it seems Sea elf isn’t that distortion-less. Hakugei has been using their group delay spectrums and THD, linear phasing chart for other ones but this sea elf. Anyway, it’s good to have Bravery in an LCP form for sub$100 I’m all-in.

Here is Mist’s




Midnight:




Night sky:


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow Sea-elf is Bravery curve…!
> 
> 
> Ok I’m in…order placed….
> ...


You're most welcome..

The bass shelf on sea-elf is better than bravery, on 200hz still below +5db, while bravery already "bloat" more than +5db, i know I'm very picky about bass, sorry for that.

The 5 interchangeable plug is something beneficial, but is they are going to put like some DAC on the usb c / lightning?
Or they just pass through and using phone DAC? Still don't understand this since usb C and lightning are digital plug while 3.5 and balanced are analogs.

Still on the fence of Hexa and Sea-elf, so tempting yet if think clearly i may not need them.
I almost out from the rabbit hole, but trust me, it is more difficult than what you think..


----------



## Surf Monkey

DynamicEars said:


> You're most welcome..
> 
> The bass shelf on sea-elf is better than bravery, on 200hz still below +5db, while bravery already "bloat" more than +5db, i know I'm very picky about bass, sorry for that.
> 
> ...



There’s a dac in the USB C and Lightning plugs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

P


DynamicEars said:


> You're most welcome..
> 
> The bass shelf on sea-elf is better than bravery, on 200hz still below +5db, while bravery already "bloat" more than +5db, i know I'm very picky about bass, sorry for that.
> 
> ...


probably the it has small DAC chip like those used in Moondrop’s Quarks DSP or formerly in those lightning small entry-level dongles




Yea have a sleep and next morning you will realize you actually didn’t really need it👀


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

BigGearHunter said:


> Thanks for opening my eyes to this channel, he seems pretty even keeled for a reviewer. Definitely not like the hype monkeys we usually see roam this community.


One friendly tip for viewing his reviews: web viewer for youtube is recommended; youtube app’s CC overlaps with original japanese CC.

Web:




Youtube app:




Bonus for odd-ball lover: discovery!

Lafitear LM1 : KZ ZEX believer


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> P
> 
> probably the it has small DAC chip like those used in Moondrop’s Quarks DSP or formerly in those lightning small entry-level dongles
> 
> ...



You know your guilty pleasure.
You clicked the buy button before you sleep.


----------



## gmdb

pevinkarker said:


> (PIC stollen from Facebook)
> New iem and a dongle from truthear


And image of Hola released today on Facebook


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meaoes-eagle.26237/reviews#review-29918


----------



## r31ya




----------



## o0genesis0o

Hi folks, 

I bring you ... a dongle. ACMEE Magic Sound 4S. You can find the review on head-fi and my blog. 



> ACMEE 4S is an affordable dongle with a lot of loudness. If this dongle is the only option (and you don’t intend to listen very closely and compare), it’s not a poor choice.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> ...


----------



## PROblemdetected

*QOA MARGARITA. Music & Cocktails



✅ Airy and engaging bass / Bajo espaciado y que engancha
✅ Holographic and sweet presentation / Escena holografica y dulcisima
✅ Over-Average technical performance / Capacidades Tecnicas por encima de la media
✅ Suitable for high volume listeners / Puedes disfrutarlos con la música a tope de volumen
⭕ Not a detail monster / No es un monstruo del detalle
⭕ Cable should be better / El cable deberia ser mejor*


----------



## o0genesis0o

Quick update: keep your eyes on Fiio this year. FH15 is shaping up to be an incredible performer. It fully takes advantage of Fiio K7 and Shanling M6U to presents an impressive soundstage image. I'm revisiting some old hits by Cat Stevens, such as Morning Has Broken. The level of micro details, separation, and 3D-ness of the soundstage surprises me deeply. The vocal floats slightly above, in front of me. The guitar locates slightly _behind_ my ears. Backing vocals are pushed far in front of me, towards the background. The piano appears just at the ears level, jumping in and out the head. Very _fun_. 

I'm still undecided whether FH15 presents micro-dynamic and dynamic contrast as good as JD7. But the sheer crispness and separation is better.


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> Quick update: keep your eyes on Fiio this year. FH15 is shaping up to be an incredible performer. It fully takes advantage of Fiio K7 and Shanling M6U to presents an impressive soundstage image. I'm revisiting some old hits by Cat Stevens, such as Morning Has Broken. The level of micro details, separation, and 3D-ness of the soundstage surprises me deeply. The vocal floats slightly above, in front of me. The guitar locates slightly _behind_ my ears. Backing vocals are pushed far in front of me, towards the background. The piano appears just at the ears level, jumping in and out the head. Very _fun_.
> 
> I'm still undecided whether FH15 presents micro-dynamic and dynamic contrast as good as JD7. But the sheer crispness and separation is better.


Fiio is clearly one of the besr brands outhere. Their price/performance ratio is just absurd.

I still waiting for a planar or TOTL release on their catalogue.

I get the q7 and the utws5 and they are just fantastic as well.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PROblemdetected said:


> Fiio is clearly one of the besr brands outhere. Their price/performance ratio is just absurd.
> 
> I still waiting for a planar or TOTL release on their catalogue.
> 
> I get the q7 and the utws5 and they are just fantastic as well.



Q7? The giant brick? Good for you. End game source right there. Spill the tea. Are they any good? 

Re: IEM. 

The FW5 seems not to be doing fine though. So many complaints in that thread. I myself couldn't ask for better TWS gizmo. (Well actually, I do. Fiio should fix the volume buttons ASAP)
Can't wait to borrow FH7s and FH9 to compare. I want to hear what Fiio can do when stuffing extra BA drivers inside.


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> Q7? The giant brick? Good for you. End game source right there. Spill the tea. Are they any good?
> 
> Re: IEM.
> 
> ...


The Q7 is just what I was looking for, a k9 but just "portable". Ive got the akm on the k9 and the ess on the q7, I just end on the amp/dac side for a long time.

About tws, I love the utws5 ability to move any of my iems on LHDC codec, nice noise floor and powerful bass power.

FH7 and FH9 are impressive hybrids, I sold the FH7 long ago because I prefer the 9, but the love on the 7 is a little bit superior, just the 9 sound more "natural and relaxed" to my ears


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> As you said, KZ could use Knowles BA like TRN did. We may be surprised if we see that this year, but not sure if they can source enough knowles drivers while ongoing litigation Between knowles and bellsing. Well TRN did, while using Bellsing, so it’s not impossible.



Apparently the lawsuit between Knowles and Bellsing has been won by Knowles:
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2021-10-08/pdf/2021-21998.pdf


I ain't well versed in law (hope someone can help advise), but even if as per these articles, a US court issues a desist order barring Bellsing containing transducers being imported or sold in the US, how are they going to enforce it? Will customs open up the shell of every CHIFI coming in to American shores? Even if shells are opened, can the customs side identify it as a Bellsing driver if no serial number or identification is labelled on the BA? With every week releasing many CHIFI pokemon, how are the enforcers going to keep up with the flood of Bellising containing pokemon entering USA?

TBH, the advent of Bellsings is actually what suppressed high costs of BA IEMs. The ethics of copying and pirating the technology are definitely not something to be proud of, but just recall, around 4 - 5 years back, Westone/Shure were selling single BA types at nearly $100 USD, and multi BAs could easily hit north of $300 USD. The Bellsings used in some IEMs are actually quite good sounding and they were what broke the monopoly of Knowles over IEMs, leading to cheaper products for mere mortals.

Ironically, Bellsings are also used in TOTL models like the Campfire Solaris and JH products, so the engineers must see (or rather, hear) something in them to use them in TOTL gear (the ethics or using cheaper Bellsings in high priced TOTL IEMs are another story though).


----------



## o0genesis0o

PROblemdetected said:


> Fiio is clearly one of the besr brands outhere. Their price/performance ratio is just absurd.



Fiio does not do the Pokemon weekly release like others. However, I don't think they have been very good (IEM-wise) for a long time. When I say "surprisingly good", the surprise is genuine because I still don't think that they generally produce hits. After all, the previous batch that I listened (FH3, FD5, FD7, FH5s, FA7s, and even FH9) are not extremely competitive. Let's see how they hold up this year.



PROblemdetected said:


> The Q7 is just what I was looking for, a k9 but just "portable".



K9 in portable format? High-praise indeed. I should audition   



baskingshark said:


> Ironically, Bellsings are also used in TOTL models like the Campfire Solaris and JH products, so the engineers must see (or rather, hear) something in them to use them in TOTL gear (the ethics or using cheaper Bellsings in high priced TOTL IEMs are another story though).



Controversial statement: neither Solaris or JH audio IEMs sound good anyway


----------



## PROblemdetected

o0genesis0o said:


> Fiio does not do the Pokemon weekly release like others. However, I don't think they have been very good (IEM-wise) for a long time. When I say "surprisingly good", the surprise is genuine because I still don't think that they generally produce hits. After all, the previous batch that I listened (FH3, FD5, FD7, FH5s, FA7s, and even FH9) are not extremely competitive. Let's see how they hold up this year.
> 
> K9 in portable format? High-praise indeed. I should audition


Fa7s is one of the BA Ive ever heard
Fh7 got the best bass on the sub1000 range

Just my two cents.

About q7, for 800€ got more power than my k9 akm, impressive noise floor and can move any headphone I plug on them


----------



## Ace Bee (Jan 5, 2023)

I come with my new discovery, the *634EARS 9iNE! *It is the evolution of 8iTE, the previous flagship of them before the LOAK came into existence. More details of the product can be found here - https://634ears.com/en/products/9ine/.







I have a special connection to this IEM - I was fortunate to be one of the beta testers of the prototype. Musashi San told me that he was thinking of targetting the western audience more with 9iNE, and was tuning it in such a way. However, even while doing that, he made two different tunings - one which was more spacious, but thinner sounding with more details and crispness, and the other one a bit more organic and thicker. I was sent the first one. While I could understand why it might have an appeal, it definitely was not suitable to my taste - and I told him the same. I described in detail what I felt was not right, what I liked, and what I would like to see improved, and then sent it back. Point to note - all the logistics and involved taxes was taken care of by him.

After that, he released the 9iNE with the final tuning, and told me it was different than the one I listened to. The final version is bit more organic and thicker. Oh right, he did not release only one version - rather he released 4 versions, 9iNE (with wood backplate), 9iNE-B (Brass backplate), 9iNE-C (Copper Backplate), and 9iNE-S (SS Backplate). The S version is closer to the tuning I heard to, albeit slightly improved. I was interested to get one for daily beater iem, and he suggested me the 9iNE with Rosewood backplate. I went with his suggestion as he definitely knows better. Oh, the body is made of a single piece of blackened stainless steel.
_(PS: The MIROAK-S that I have has a single piece Aluminum body with an SS backplate, and LOAK-T(CL) has a Titanium front chamber, SS back chamber, and Cocobolo wood backplate. The nature of backplate does affect the sound signature - Musashi San sent me a MIROAK with a wooden backplate along with the 9iNE prototype to check against the MIROAK-S, and I could certainly feel the slightly softened note edges on the sample MIROAK.)_

Welp, now that I have the 9iNE in my hand...I can only say that I am quite pleased by it. 634EARS have a house sound, and that is very much balanced - such that it will most certainly will not make you go WOW at the first listen, but you'd be hard-pressed to find anything that is dissatisfactory, and eventually you will find out how refined and matured the sound is, the point at which you will fall in love. Well, I did.

_*The sound profile is focused on getting a balance of all three frequencies while keeping the sound as dynamic as possible. The bass has quite a nice full punch, goes deep. Lower midrange has a nice full body that is not too thick, upper midrange has a sudden burst of energy that makes the female vocals sound alive - it slightly touches the hem of sibilant region, but never actually gets into it. Treble is slightly toned down compared to the midrange, but still has a nice amount of energy - lower treble has slightly more energy than the upper treble. The sound signature overall is quite airy, with a very nice imaging and separation, and a very well-rounded soundstage with decent extension in all three directions.*_
*Sounds pretty generic, right? That is how the 9iNE is - balanced, but most certainly not boring. For 37800 JPY, or around $290, I would say it is a pretty competitive set.*

In the photo below is the 9iNE Rosewood, paired with Satin Audio Gaia II cable (I had to change the cable as 634EARS only supply single end cable...they also had the option of 4.4 mm plug, but I wanted to use it with my Qudelix 5K as an on-the-go solution, and I simply cannot settle for single end when balance option is there, hence an immediate cable swap.) The iem comes with a huge jute bag that seems quite handy. The tips are not the stock tips.


----------



## OklahKekW

baskingshark said:


> Apparently the lawsuit between Knowles and Bellsing has been won by Knowles:
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing
> 
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2021-10-08/pdf/2021-21998.pdf
> ...



It's all about improving the margins the rest is just BS marketing. Like how it is now with smartphones that come without chargers and no audio jack and micro sd slots. All in order to upsell.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

gmdb said:


> And image of Hola released today on Facebook


Same shell/cable with ZERO (cable/shell) & HEXA (cable) = common platform! HeyGears owns their own high-precision 3D printer and good procurement route for resins = very cost effective outer shells, and more budget for the driver😃

It seems Truthear is surely directly competing with Chu/Jiu $19.00 from their pricing and color theme of the outlooks.

*Moondrop Chu/Jiu*
Price:19.00
Cable : Non-detachable
Carrying Porch : Yes
Eartips: Moondrop Premium SpringTips
Color theme: Black with drawing
Shell size : small enough for female audiences and side sleeping







*Truthear HOLA HALO*
Price:18.99
Cable : detachable
Carrying Porch : maybe same with ZERO/HEXA
Eartips: maybe same with ZERO/HEXA
Color theme: Black with drawing
Shell size : standard shell size for an IEM

It seems Trurhear is covering their product naming after earch nations

ZERO—- 0 : English? Well India invented concept of Zero

HEXA — 6 : Greek/Latin. German HEX (Witch?)

SHIO — Tide : Japanese

HOLA — Introductory greeting : Spanish

Guess game: next one for truthear
8 full BA as to compete with S8

Easily thinkable but will conflict with their different nation naming
OCTA - 8 : Greek/Latin

Maybe because it Chinese culture loves 發 (to prosper) as number 8

Baat - 8 : Chinese (Cantonese)

P.S. 20 sets of HOLA giveaway by subscribing to Truthear’s social channels; a lot of work, but if anyone interested
https://gleam.io/zYn1j/20-winners-truthear-hola-giveaway


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Apparently the lawsuit between Knowles and Bellsing has been won by Knowles:
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing
> 
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2021-10-08/pdf/2021-21998.pdf
> ...


Yea balanced armature market was a duopoly between Knowles(US) and Sonion (EU), I wonder nobody complained too much to move antitrust legislations.

Yea maybe next gen of bellsing could really compete with originals. I’m doubting if HEXA uses one of those, the tweeter does sound like Knowles WBFK, not sure for mid-range, sounds like custom Sonions, but not too certain, not Softears-MID.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Same shell/cable with ZERO (cable/shell) & HEXA (cable) = common platform! HeyGears owns their own high-precision 3D printer and good procurement route for resins = very cost effective outer shells, and more budget for the driver😃
> 
> It seems Truthear is surely directly competing with Chu/Jiu $19.00 from their pricing and color theme of the outlooks.
> 
> ...


I bet HOLA is a typo of HALO 赫


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> I bet HOLA is a typo of HALO 赫


Ahh 😯 genius. Yea the chinese didn’t made sense for the first time, totally unrelated, but HALO makes sense. 

A typo or anagram


----------



## Vonbuddy

Ace Bee said:


> I come with my new discovery, the *634EARS 9iNE! *It is the evolution of 8iTE, the previous flagship of them before the LOAK came into existence. More details of the product can be found here - https://634ears.com/en/products/9ine/.
> 
> I have a special connection to this IEM - I was fortunate to be one of the beta testers of the prototype. Musashi San told me that he was thinking of targetting the western audience more with 9iNE, and was tuning it in such a way. However, even while doing that, he made two different tunings - one which was more spacious, but thinner sounding with more details and crispness, and the other one a bit more organic and thicker. I was sent the first one. While I could understand why it might have an appeal, it definitely was not suitable to my taste - and I told him the same. I described in detail what I felt was not right, what I liked, and what I would like to see improved, and then sent it back. Point to note - all the logistics and involved taxes was taken care of by him.
> 
> ...


What would you recommend with regards to wood or metal or type of metal?


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahh 😯 genius. Yea the chinese didn’t made sense for the first time, totally unrelated, but HALO makes sense.
> 
> A typo or anagram


Na, if you look at the smaller text 




It's quite hard to believe they managed to make such a LARGE typo TBH.


----------



## Ace Bee

Vonbuddy said:


> What would you recommend with regards to wood or metal or type of metal?


I would say go for the Wood. The Brass or Copper will make it more smooth and hence sense of detail will be diminished. You can experiment with wood, for example - Cocobolo wood will have a tighter bass response than Rosewood, and there are multiple other options. If you are genuinely interested, shoot a message to them on instagram, and ask for various types of woods and their effect on sound. They will definitely help you out with patience.


----------



## lushmelody

saldsald said:


> Na, if you look at the smaller text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo is better, imo. Authenticity especially as  Tanchjim HOLA already exists


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Na, if you look at the smaller text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

Truthear SHIO DAC dongle spec:




Dual CS43198 D/A chips
PCM768
DSD256 supported

moondrop MoonRiver $170USD uses same cirrus chips

Oops! Actually my beloved L&P W2 ($310) uses same CS43198x2 as well! Interesting in pricing that Truthear is going to offer.


AmericanSpirit said:


> For my experience L&P W2 has a good balance for cost to performance.
> 
> ▶︎ 4.4mm balance,
> ▶︎good drivability 230mW,
> ...


----------



## KokushiTsumo

saldsald said:


> Na, if you look at the smaller text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even more proof that Moondorp, Tachnjim and Truthear are the same thing


----------



## gadgetgod

Late to the party guys, but I am simply wowed away by the amazing Kiwi Ears Cadenza. This budget baby is quite a performer, love it for its outstanding tonality. It feels rich and natural to my ears. Last I heard the hype of the month from the budget segment, the Wan'er SG was not up to my taste, but this baby has hit just the sweet spot. ALso it looks spectacular as well. Here I am using it with Astral Acoustics Pulse Copper cable. Stock cable sounds good as well, it's just this cable makes it sounds wider and spacious as well hehe.

P.S:- Not my unit of Cadenza or Pulse cable, Cadenza was received from a friend for an audition while the Pulse is a review sample courtesy of a tour. Thinking to grab a unit of Cadenza for myself.

Here's a random image:-


----------



## Vonbuddy

What sounds better in your opinion?   Heart Mirror original, Heart Mirror Pro, or Heart Mirror Zero?


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jan 5, 2023)

Early impressions on Hola/Halo as well as some closeups here.


----------



## ChrisOc (Jan 5, 2023)

baskingshark said:


> Apparently the lawsuit between Knowles and Bellsing has been won by Knowles:
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing
> 
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2021-10-08/pdf/2021-21998.pdf
> ...



Thanks for keeping us abreast with the news. I wondered what happened to that case.

I am not a specialist in Intelectual Property (IP) despite studying Media and Entertainmant Law during my professional training. Practice is where you cut your teeth and really specialise. Another caveat is that, despite the similarities between the law in the US and the law in the UK, there are subtle and sometimes distinct differences in law and the legal process.

On your point, "how are they going to enforce it" [the decision]? It seems to me that Bellsing may have some presence in the USA for the case to have got to this stage in the US. A decision by the US courts may have a direct impact on Bellsing if they have, or a company affiliated to Bellsing has, a presence in the US. Even if Bellsing has no direct presence in the US, the effect of the decsion may be much wider. I believe the US and EU have reciprocal recognition of the other bloc's legal decisions on IP. In essence, Bellsing makes components which are used by numerous companies, including hearing aids, so if a US manufactuer relies on Bellsing products which are caught by this decision, it may affect the business of the US company or a foriegn company which does business in the US. Even manufactuers we know in our hobby may be prevented from selling their wares, if those products contain component which are partially or entirely produced by Bellsing.

According to the article linked in your post, the decision did not stop there, it went further to encompass Mr. Liang Ryan Li, described as the founder of Bellsing and businesses associated with him. Enforcement of the decision requires the occassional spot checks to take samples and have them analysed for compliance. This case may not be the end of this matter, the case may go further to the International Trade Commission (ITC) a US entity, not international as the name suggests) may review the decision.

Protecting IP is a double edged sword, on the one hand it by protecting those who have worked hard to create unique works, products and processes, on the other hand it has the potential to create monopolies. If it did not exist, we will be stuck in yesterday, why bother if someone can just copy your work. However, we need a certain degree of freedom to use innovative ideas, otherwise we will pay vast amounts of money to very few corporations. This is usually dealt with by the courts or by governments use of the law and public policy to either tighten or relax restrctions on use, It is all initially very subtle, and when the foodgates begin to open, usually it is closed. There is also the time limit on IP restrictions anyway.

There is the belief that IP does not exist in China, I believe that is not strictly correct, as recent cases have shown. Where the law exists, there will be cases testing the will to enforce the law. We also have two huge blocks, US and EU being such vast markets, a decision like this case prevents companies using Bellsing products if it is likely to harm their business and sometimes reputation.

Sorry to bore folks to death, I blame @baskingshark. By the way, I the definition of audiphile in your footer.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

Entry level IEMs quick 10 sec coverage



Names respectively  aligned to the positions in the bird’s eye view picture: Full Names available later

*Lark | ZEX | Cadenza | E500
Tanya | Quarks DSP | Quarks OG | Chu
Aria | Lea | Salnotes Zero | Wan’er S.G

KBEar Lark* (C-): 1BA+1DD, Bright neutral, probably most flat bass slope besides Final E500 and KBear Neon for entry-level.

*KZ ZEX* (C+) : 1MST +1BA +1DD, KZ W-shape, slightly spiced up treble but still within the range fun and engaging, one of best resolving IEM for the price range but do not expect natural sounding. Great for modern electronically mixed music. Better than CRN in terms of transient response.

*Kiwi Ears Cadenza* (B-) : Beryllium-coated Single DD, good extension from bottom to top, slightly above average driver spec, Warm Harman. No visible flaws except rather slow and rough responding bass range and lack in air as well as desirable detail articulations / layering as a nitpick.  Pretty much all-rounder and great for tablet companions for watching YouTube and movies. Long term listening friendly tuning.

*Final E500* (D) : bullet size single DD, Bare-minimum driver spec but comes with full set of Final E premium ear tips, IEM itself is deadly flat tuned which works perfectly as “flat” reference, Sennheiser HD600 class flat in an IEM form with sub-par resolution .  Great for image positioning and binaural recordings.

*Tanchijim Tanya *(C-) : bullet size single DD, average driver spec, harman tuning (vocal-focused neutral) with 3khz gain peak.  Smooth treble and good options to consider as your side-sleeping buds.

*Moondrop Quarks DSP* (C) : bullet size single DD, average driver spec, mid elevated U-shape, probably lowest priced qdc-ish tuning you could find on the market, convenient options for on-the-go TWS back up or as a long-term PC / phone line-out Digital Sound Processing (DSP) solution. Great options for side-sleeping buddy as well.

*Moondrop Quarks* (C-) : bullet size single DD, average driver spec, upper mid focused V-shape. Basically same with DSP models for driver’s spec. More energetic V-tuned suitable for pop genre.  An alternative to Tanchijim Tanya depending on preference, pretty dry and thin note weight on Quarks vs comparatively warm and natural note weight on Tanya

*Moondrop Chu* (B) : bullet size single DD, amazing driver spec, moondrop’s house VDSF harman, one of a best technical performance out of small shell. A benchmark stone in sub$20 segment. Lean and clean neutral notes slightly toward dry tonality with almost moondrop Starfield class technicalities. Comes with Moondrop premium SpringTips which is very unique and useful ear tips to tune high-end hybrid IEMs with slow responding DD sub woofer.
_Visual sample of slow responding DD subwoofer; primary cause of hybrid tonal disjoint syndrome _




*Moondrop Aria OG* ( B- / A-*) : LCP single DD, class leading driver spec, moondrop house VDSF, long time benchmark IEM for sub $100 segment until recent generation change by Truthear ZERO/HEXA. Original tuning had little dampened transients, solvable by removing stock iron filter for a better timbre and technicalities. Still one of the best single DD that can compete with modern LCP generations.

*Tripowin Lea* ( B- ) LCP single DD, amazing driver spec, warm harman, pretty much all rounder for many genre and purposes. Need to be carefully paying attention when connecting cables to IEM (R/L indicators have to be facing *outward*, _many reviewers completed their evaluations with wrong polarities_.

refer Tripowin Official Web). Not Aria class LCP driver spec, but has potentially 90% of what Aria has to offer with significantly lower price. Similar offering could be found for TinHifi C2.


*7Hz Salnotes Zero* (B) : single DD, average driver spec, one of sophisticated vocal focused neutral tuning if coupled with SpiralDot++, wide diffusion field and high in technical performance except driver’s spec dependent resolution/texturing. Tonal Balance is top-notch within the segment and pretty much no-brainer pick unless you don’t care cheap and plastic-y shell, and bare-minimum accessories.


*Tangzu Wan’er S.G * (B-) : single DD, average driver spec, sennheiser’s HD650 tuning, warm neutral yet wide diffusion field tuning, one of best solutions for mid-bass lovers. Not technically superior compared to other offerings around the range, but it has superior musicality presentations. One of few brands that is aware of housing material and its internal resonance utilization, Tangzu managed to utilize mid-bass resonance of IEM’s shell as a part of instrumental echo chamber.

* for bullet sized IEM, the dynamic range illustration is somewhat limited They are “kompact” sounding one when compared to IEMs with larger dynamic drivers.

*Resolving capabilities cross comparisons:
ZEX > Aria(mod) > Chu >  Lark> Aria(stock) Lea > Salnotes Zero = Cadenza >   Quarks OG > Quarks DSP  > Wan’er S.G > Tanya >
E500

Timbral Accuracy capabilities cross comparisons: Natural Sound Reproduction & Note Weight Balances*
*Salnotes Zero > Aria(mod) > Cadenza > Lea >  Aria(stock) > E500 >  Tanya > Wan’er S.G > Quarks DSP > Lark > Chu > Quarks OG > ZEX  

Personal Preference:
Salnotes Zero > Wan’er S.G > Aria (Mod) > Lea > ZEX > Cadenza > Quarks DSP > Chu > Tanya > Lark > Aria (Stock) > E500 > Quarks OG




Secretive hack from sub$50 budget thread resurrected: Easy trick to improve timbre and fit; DIY DUNU S&S ear tip.*
*Simply just use your “force” to flip any ear tips inside out.*
_*Quarks OG and DSP as an example*_
*






*


----------



## AmericanSpirit

SiggyFraud said:


> Early impressions on Hola/Halo as well as some closeups here.


$19 for LCP!! Wow even Chu isn’t LCP


----------



## DemolitionMan (Jan 5, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> I bought it too.


I did too (Canpur JF1&1), could not resist even though I was planning to purchase a Lea or C2 to hear what that LCP sounds like, (Lea got a high recommendation from fellow head-fier for under $50 - rock genre).
Got the Canpur JF1&1 this morning. OTB sound good to me, stock CP-C100 clone tips.

Songs listened to:
U2 - (Elevation, Unforgettable Fire), The Police - (Regatta de Blanc, Walking on the Moon, Deathwish), LCD Soundsytem (New Body Rumba, Daft Punk is Playing at My House).

Burning them in now to see if there is any difference in 12 hours.
Hi-Fri Audio did a tear down, it has the HeartMirror DD driver and E-Audio BA HVEK-30095 in parallel, no cross-over, seems none is needed)

Looking forward to your evaluation since my exposure to IEMs is very limited.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

DemolitionMan said:


> I did too (Canpur JF1&1), could not resist even though I was planning to purchase a Lea or C2 to hear what that LCP sounds like, (Lea got a high recommendation from fellow head-fier for under $50 - rock genre).
> Got them this morning. OTB sound good to me, stock CP-C100 clone tips.
> 
> Songs listened to:
> ...


Yes, Lea is warm-harman which is a perfect match for Rock genre👍👍

Just to be careful when connecting stock cable, or you will connect it with negative polarity (imaging center will shift from in front of you to in your head for that case).

I noticed I connected the cable wrong when looking at the Tripowin Official page’s image. R/L indicators on cable has to face outward




And most of review sample images had it wrong…their comments are basically for Lea with “in your head” blurry imaging projected ones. Which makes Lea one of the overlooked IEMs for 2022’s best affordable single LCP solutions.

If you haven’t try LCP driver single DD yet, the most evident difference between traditional CNT/DLC is mainly softness of the timbre, and quick attack/decay in bass response, which makes “acoustic guitar” sound very natural, male vocal more emotional, female vocal more pleasant.


----------



## ChrisOc

Vonbuddy said:


> What sounds better in your opinion?   Heart Mirror original, Heart Mirror Pro, or Heart Mirror Zero?


You may to check out this review:


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

pevinkarker said:


> (PIC stollen from Facebook)
> New iem and a dongle from truthear


Here we go....the inevitable market flood with new IEM's after a success.


----------



## Maxima7

AmericanSpirit said:


> $19 for LCP!! Wow even Chu isn’t LCP



From that same link:
_"From what I gathered it'll be priced at 70 usd. Same dac chips as the $190 (~160 on sale) Moondrop Moonriver2 and $90 Jcally AP98. Probably your usual 3.5/4.4 outputs."_

HBB talk: Craziness. Insanity.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Maxima7 said:


> From that same link:
> _"From what I gathered it'll be priced at 70 usd. Same dac chips as the $190 (~160 on sale) Moondrop Moonriver2 and $90 Jcally AP98. Probably your usual 3.5/4.4 outputs."_
> 
> HBB talk: Craziness. Insanity.


$70!? Wow Truthear is really going to seize the market for both IEM and DAC dongles.


----------



## pevinkarker

From their Facebook page: 69.99 for the dongle.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Forbidden fruit: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004950698363.html
> 
> Zenfer tribrid model.


Leave it to SFR to come out with that planar + DD config everyone was asking for lol Not to mention a Palladium cable? For $122.00? Hmmm....


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

DynamicEars said:


> Green = Hakugei Sea Elf (from marketing FR)
> Purple = Truthear Hexa (credit to Super Review)
> 
> photoshopped by me to proper X Y axis


I bought the SEa Elf for the cable. If the IEM's are any good, then it'll be a sweet gift to myself.


----------



## nraymond

OklahKekW said:


> It's all about improving the margins the rest is just BS marketing. Like how it is now with smartphones that come without chargers and no audio jack and micro sd slots. All in order to upsell.


Not exactly. In European Commission COM(2021)547 - Proposal for a Directive amending Directive 2014/53/EU on the harmonisation of the laws of the Member States relating to the making available on the market of radio equipment, they state:


> This proposal is aimed at preventing fragmentation of the market when it comes to charging interfaces and charging communication protocols, enhancing consumer convenience and reducing e-waste. In particular, it will:
> ...
> - introduce requirements so that end-users are not obliged to purchase a new charging device whenever they purchase a new mobile phone or similar item of radio equipment...


This is in the process of being phased in over in the EU. In the document they go on to outline policy options, and state, "The preferred policy option is option 5 with a broad scope as it involves the fairest trade-off between all the objectives and allow a win-win situation for the majority of stakeholders and the environment." Policy option 5 includes "Making available on the market at least unbundled solutions" as "Mandatory", and elaborates that, "i.e. devices will be sold with no charger in the box (a detachable cable will still be allowed, discretionally)". They further elaborate:


> Option 5 is expected to generate environmental benefits by reducing the greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions by around 180 ktCO2e yearly, material use by about 2 600 t yearly, and reducing e-waste by 980 t yearly. The unbundling of the EPS contributes the most thanks to less extraction of resources, manufacture, transport, use and disposal of the chargers.
> As regards consumer convenience, the preferred option will ensure interoperability through a common interface and charging performance, reducing sales of standalone EPS and cables and promoting their reuse. Regarding the harmonisation of the charging interface, imposing a USB type C charging port on the radio equipment is sufficient to address the inconvenience faced by the consumers that are not capable of charging their device because there is no compatible charger at their disposal. This will also translate into a reduction in consumer spending on those items by around EUR 250 million yearly.
> The preferred option is expected to improve the economic operators’ turnover overall by EUR 105 million yearly. The turnover benefits for retailers and distributors (EUR 457 million yearly), of charging devices not being included in the retail box and therefore being bought more often standalone outweigh the negative impact on the turnover of device manufacturers (EUR 352 million yearly) incurred by the implementation of the common connector for device manufacturers and also the loss of profit for EPS manufacturers.


Removing headphone jacks and memory card slots makes things easier for the manufacturers (both manufacturing and selling), and they can make more profit by making consumers pay their prices for more included storage vs. letting a consumer adding their own, though I will grant that it makes it easier to design a phone to be water resistant the fewer ports and slots are on it. Consumers certainly like their devices to be water resistant.


----------



## ldo77

AmericanSpirit said:


> Truthear SHIO DAC dongle spec:
> 
> 
> Dual CS43198 D/A chips
> ...


What's the price for this Truthear SHIO DAC ?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ldo77 said:


> What's the price for this Truthear SHIO DAC ?


Being said $69.99👏 59% cheaper than same DAC chip used Moondrop MoonDiver and 78% cheaper than L&P flagship USB DAC dongle W2


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I bought the SEa Elf for the cable. If the IEM's are any good, then it'll be a sweet gift to myself.


😂 what will your wife who loves purple get for that case?


----------



## TheDeafMonk

gadgetgod said:


> Late to the party guys, but I am simply wowed away by the amazing Kiwi Ears Cadenza. This budget baby is quite a performer, love it for its outstanding tonality. It feels rich and natural to my ears. Last I heard the hype of the month from the budget segment, the Wan'er SG was not up to my taste, but this baby has hit just the sweet spot. ALso it looks spectacular as well. Here I am using it with Astral Acoustics Pulse Copper cable. Stock cable sounds good as well, it's just this cable makes it sounds wider and spacious as well hehe.
> 
> P.S:- Not my unit of Cadenza or Pulse cable, Cadenza was received from a friend for an audition while the Pulse is a review sample courtesy of a tour. Thinking to grab a unit of Cadenza for myself.
> 
> Here's a random image:-


I would buy the C3 over the Cadenza better shape and fit for most . I have both prefer the C3 sound signature is similar C3 seems to have nicer stage.


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Apparently the lawsuit between Knowles and Bellsing has been won by Knowles:
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...s-in-Trade-Secret-Theft-Case-Against-Bellsing
> 
> https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2021-10-08/pdf/2021-21998.pdf
> ...


This happened back in 2021, so not that new. Reading the ITC ruling, they state:


> The Commission has determined that the appropriate remedy is a GEO and CDOs directed to each of the Bellsing respondents and Mr. Li. These orders bar Bellsing and Mr. Li’s unfair acts for a duration of twenty-six (26) years. [...] The GEO is directed to covered products that are made by, for, or on behalf of Bellsing and/or Mr. Li. The GEO reaches downstream products incorporating the covered products. The GEO includes a provision requiring any importer seeking to import the covered products (or products containing them or the components thereof) manufactured by or for Bellsing and/or Mr. Li or their affiliates or successors, to obtain a ruling from the Commission prior to the importation of the articles, finding that they are not subject to the GEO. The Commission has set the bond at one hundred percent (100%) of the value of the entered products imported by or on behalf of Bellsing and/or Mr. Li and sets a zero percent (0%) bond (i.e., no bond) for downstream products or components thereof.



I believe the "Bellsing respondents" are Shenzhen Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Shenzhen, China, Suzhou Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Suzhou, China, Dongguan Bellsing Precision Device Co., Ltd. of Dongguan, China, and Bellsing Corporation of Lisle, Illinois (collectively, ‘‘Bellsing’’).

Here is a law firm's article on GEOs and CDOs:

https://www.foley.com/en/insights/publications/2022/07/navigating-range-remedial-orders-itc

Relevant bits:


> *Exclusion Orders*
> An exclusion order can take one of two forms: a limited exclusion order and a general exclusion order. Both limited and general exclusion orders prohibit the importation of articles that were determined to violate Section 337 and are enforced by U.S. Customs and Border Protection.
> [...]
> A general exclusion order is a significantly broader remedy and bars importation of all violative articles, regardless of source.
> ...



So the GEO is enforced by U.S. Customs and Border Protection, and I doubt they will be opening up random products to investigate what balanced armature drivers are inside unless the import declaration/packaging has some obvious connection to Bellsing/Mr. Li or the other named parties. So besides Bellsing/Mr. Li, I'd expect the biggest impact is on Dongguan Xinyao Electronics Industrial Co., Ltd. of Dongguan, China (‘‘Xinyao’’); Soundlink Co., Ltd. of Suzhou, China (‘‘Soundlink’’); Magnatone Hearing Aid Corporation d/b/a Persona Medical and lnEarz Audio of Casselberry, Florida (‘‘Persona’’); Jerry Harvey Audio LLC of Orlando, Florida (‘‘Harvey’’); Magic Dynamics, LLC d/b/a MagicEar of Clearwater, Florida (‘‘MagicEar’’); Campfire Audio, LLC of Portland, Oregon (‘‘Campfire’’); and Clear Tune Monitors, Inc. of Orlando, Florida (‘‘Clear Tune’’). Presumably those companies were named because they'd previously made downstream products that incorporated Bellsing components, so I would think that would put what they import under close scrutiny for the next 26 years.

They CDO is enforced by the ITC, and it has to do with what has already been imported into the US:

https://www.natlawreview.com/article/itc-expands-its-approach-to-issuing-cease-and-desist-orders



> CDOs prevent respondents from marketing, selling, advertising, or distributing infringing products already inside the United States at the time a violation is found. CDOs also provide for significant civil penalties of up to $100,000, or twice the value of the infringing products, for each day a respondent is in violation of the CDO.



I think any company that imports products into the United States with Bellsing components is potentially opening themselves up to fines/litigation for the next 26 years, depending of course on whether the U.S. Customs and Border Protection and/or the ITC is made aware of it.


----------



## Leonarfd

That Truthear dongle do seem nice, just ordered the tempotec sonata HD Ii last week. 

Still I'm tempted, will there just be plug and play dongle? Or will it have a app also?


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> Truthear SHIO DAC dongle spec:
> 
> 
> Dual CS43198 D/A chips
> ...


Yes, pricing will be interesting. Good to see the Cirrus chips are still players.  The ESS chips looked like they were starting to dominate the last 12 months.


----------



## gmdb

nraymond said:


> This happened back in 2021, so not that new. Reading the ITC ruling, they state:
> 
> 
> I believe the "Bellsing respondents" are Shenzhen Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Shenzhen, China, Suzhou Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Suzhou, China, Dongguan Bellsing Precision Device Co., Ltd. of Dongguan, China, and Bellsing Corporation of Lisle, Illinois (collectively, ‘‘Bellsing’’).
> ...


Marketplaces like Aliexpress, Ebay and Amazon already collect sales tax for some countries.  It is possible that pressure will come for those marketplaces not to sell the the "offending" items to US residents.   There are already many copyright laws in place for books and other media where you can get the "not for sale" sign for your country when you find a good price.  Wasn't the AKG N5005 IEM a recent example of this?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

See audio Bravery - cable match notes 🗒️

*—Stock: Hakugei x See Audio Collaborative cable*





▶︎Very durable and high-end finish
▶︎ High visibility and transparency, yet a little too bright to my preference, with stock AZLA Xelastec Crystal Or Xelastec, stock tuning may offend many audiences for the treble brightness



Just FYI Bravery AE has higher treble floor

—PW Audio Legend II Copper




▶︎Build is hand-made feel and bulky, cable is as thick as your daily use TV-power cable😅
▶︎One of the hardest matching cable which I had regret buying this, it somehow make most of IEMs to sound very lo-fi, except Bravery
▶︎PWA Legend II nerfed Bravery’s somehow overly hot treble to a delicate yet resolving timbre, makes Bravery an endgame for me in female vocal presentation, “fragile and translucent” expression in a combination with TRI Clarion (@PhonoPhi Thx for recommending Clarion! )


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Being said $69.99👏 59% cheaper than same DAC chip used Moondrop MoonDiver and 78% cheaper than L&P flagship USB DAC dongle W2


Maybe competent as a dongle for a good price. No indicator so far that this dongle would match a full size DAP, battery amp, or desktop setup. And competent dongles are dime in a dozen


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe competent as a dongle for a good price. No indicator so far that this dongle would match a full size DAP, battery amp, or desktop setup. And competent dongles are dime in a dozen


Yea I found even W2 lacks image depth for MQA and DSD files, maybe that’s where fullsize DAP and desktop amps start to shine


----------



## Sunstealer (Jan 5, 2023)

Wrong post


----------



## jant71

That's what she said...You sir have a competent dongle!


----------



## rggz

Sennheiser just showed the IE200 today at CES. According to some news, it'll be 150EUR and ETA 31 January.
https://www.sennheiser-hearing.com/en-US/p/ie-200/











0dB already published their review and some cool graphs (GRAS rig).
https://www.0db.co.kr/REVIEW_0DB/2726916


----------



## o0genesis0o

rggz said:


> Sennheiser just showed the IE200 today at CES. According to some news, it'll be 150EUR and ETA 31 January.
> https://www.sennheiser-hearing.com/en-US/p/ie-200/
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Look at the 3k dip and 15k boost. I’m interested!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> $19 for LCP!! Wow even Chu isn’t LCP


I remember the only time I ever heard of a LCP driver was the Sony EX1000, and that was sold for at the time was near TOTL pricing. Now it's found in $20.00 IEMs. Sheesh.


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I remember the only time I ever heard of a LCP driver was the Sony EX1000, and that was sold for at the time was near TOTL pricing. Now it's found in $20.00 IEMs. Sheesh.


Some people still use that set from what I've seen, a set that came almost 12 years ago.

Wonder what current chi-fi IEMs people will still be using 10 years from now?


----------



## domq422

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I bought the SEa Elf for the cable. If the IEM's are any good, then it'll be a sweet gift to myself.


Absolutely watching this. I nearly bought the Lucky Voice cable from Hakugei last month but I settled on trying out the Kuro instead for $18 USD just to try the brand out. It seems like the cable that comes with the Sea Elf is similar to the Lucky Voice with the addition of the modular feature. Hakugei seem to make really nice cables and I'm looking forward to trying out the Kuro and the Golden Bodhi when it comes in (Hopefully) within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## szore

Surf Monkey said:


> Oh yeah. I’ve seen this style art before. Late 90s era for sure. They have a specifically Photoshop look. Contemporary designs look like they’re being made in Illustrator.
> 
> Yes, I’m a graphic artist.


Never got the "cartoon porn" thing...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

rggz said:


> Sennheiser just showed the IE200 today at CES. According to some news, it'll be 150EUR and ETA 31 January.
> https://www.sennheiser-hearing.com/en-US/p/ie-200/
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm 🤔


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Some people still use that set from what I've seen, a set that came almost 12 years ago.
> 
> Wonder what current chi-fi IEMs people will still be using 10 years from now?


Any well built mid-fi would survive. By any, I mean any: Blessing 2, SA6, Tea, Bravery, etc. Maybe not anything with EST drivers. 

At the same time, I can’t wait to have my mind blown. I remember an older gentleman telling me that “back then”, the Shure SE215 was mind blowing and SE846 was god-like. I have SE215, and it is at most “tolerable”. Maybe there is yet another layer of sound quality that we yet to hear?


----------



## chinmie

o0genesis0o said:


> Any well built mid-fi would survive. By any, I mean any: Blessing 2, SA6, Tea, Bravery, etc. Maybe not anything with EST drivers.
> 
> At the same time, I can’t wait to have my mind blown. I remember an older gentleman telling me that “back then”, the Shure SE215 was mind blowing and SE846 was god-like. I have SE215, and it is at most “tolerable”. Maybe there is yet another layer of sound quality that we yet to hear?



Newer tech can make TOTL tech of the old at a cheaper price, and older product definitely have some degradation after time.. but might be also because of the different recording/mastering era? Because mastering is meant to make the audio products (songs, movies) fit and sound good on audio gears (speakers, headphones, amps, etc) that are available at that time. Old songs are usually updated and remastered (or even remixed in some case) to sound good with today's gear, maybe that's why now the older gear would in turn sounded less ideal with today's songs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> Some people still use that set from what I've seen, a set that came almost 12 years ago.
> 
> Wonder what current chi-fi IEMs people will still be using 10 years from now?


Here is 12years old 4th pair of UE10PRO😄 

My all time favorite.

It has detachable 2pin (but probably 0.75mm) so having 0.78mm pin is a bit hard, yet not impossible.

UE10PRO meets Softears RSV cable and SpinFit W1 modern ear tip👍






3BA - bass-rolled warm V with some treble boosts.




When compared to “monitor flat” tea, UE TF10Pro Is even flat in upper mid, you can claim it as recessed mid, too.


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here is 12years old 4th pair of UE10PRO😄
> 
> My all time favorite.
> 
> ...


The graph looks like Andromeda of the old, doesn’t it? That fat bump at lower midrange is no longer popular nowadays, it seems.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> Any well built mid-fi would survive. By any, I mean any: Blessing 2, SA6, Tea, Bravery, etc. Maybe not anything with EST drivers.
> 
> At the same time, I can’t wait to have my mind blown. I remember an older gentleman telling me that “back then”, the Shure SE215 was mind blowing and SE846 was god-like. I have SE215, and it is at most “tolerable”. Maybe there is yet another layer of sound quality that we yet to hear?


Bravery? Not enough people care about this IEM, it's tuned well but 4 BAs isn't enough, I'd probably buy a Bravery 2 with ESTs and DD.
B2 and SA6? Probably.
Tea only for da cult, maybe the Tea 2.

I was talking about IEMs people use due to remaining classics in the hobby, not durability reasons.

Confused with the EST mention, I'm guessing you are probably referring to the EST transformers depleting over time which is obviously not good for durability.

It's interesting because baskingshark is literally the only person who has mentioned this problem in one of his headphonesty reviews.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jan 5, 2023)

baskingshark said:


> Ironically, Bellsings are also used in TOTL models like the Campfire Solaris and JH products, so the engineers must see (or rather, hear) something in them to use them in TOTL gear (the ethics or using cheaper Bellsings in high priced TOTL IEMs are another story though).



That made me laugh given my experience with an older pair of JH Roxanne's a few years back that had worse air, separation and clarity than some single dd chfi I've tried recently.


----------



## r31ya

Well, i wasn't planning to buy new iem this month, but i was trying to find replacement/mild-update for my backup iem, EDA Balanced.
Wan'er have been pretty tempting, but now Hola is pretty tempting too


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 5, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> What sounds better in your opinion?   Heart Mirror original, Heart Mirror Pro, or Heart Mirror Zero?



The Heart Mirror Pro is very different from the original Heart Mirror. The original was a neutral bright analytical set with thin note weight, whereas the Pro version is a hackneyed Harman sidegrade with weaker technicalities than the original. The Pro name is actually a misnomer as such.

The HM Zero I haven't tried, but a friend who has it says it is very similar sounding to the original Heart Mirror. Will see if can audition or graph a set one day.



ChrisOc said:


> Thanks for keeping us abreast with the news. I wondered what happened to that case.
> 
> I am not a specialist in Intelectual Property (IP) despite studying Media and Entertainmant Law during my professional training. Practice is where you cut your teeth and really specialise. Another caveat is that, despite the similarities between the law in the US and the law in the UK, there are subtle and sometimes distinct differences in law and the legal process.
> 
> ...





nraymond said:


> This happened back in 2021, so not that new. Reading the ITC ruling, they state:
> 
> 
> I believe the "Bellsing respondents" are Shenzhen Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Shenzhen, China, Suzhou Bellsing Acoustic Technology Co. Ltd. of Suzhou, China, Dongguan Bellsing Precision Device Co., Ltd. of Dongguan, China, and Bellsing Corporation of Lisle, Illinois (collectively, ‘‘Bellsing’’).
> ...



Thanks for the legal gurus input!

But since this ruling in late 2021, for the entire year of 2022, we still see Bellsing containing CHIFI being sold, imported, hawked and advertised in USA LOL. The Campfire Solaris (which contains Bellsings) is still on shelves in America or on online portals!

So, it seems the ruling is just a small slap on the wrist without much actual bite or enforcement.




WAON303 said:


> Some people still use that set from what I've seen, a set that came almost 12 years ago.
> 
> Wonder what current chi-fi IEMs people will still be using 10 years from now?



I would bet that in 10 years' time, KZ pokemons will still roam free in the world. Much like surviving nukes and the dinosaurs, KZs are as hardy (and numerous) as cockroaches?


----------



## SenorChang8

r31ya said:


> Well, i wasn't planning to buy new iem this month, but i was trying to find replacement/mild-update for my backup iem, EDA Balanced.
> Wan'er have been pretty tempting, but now Hola is pretty tempting too


Tangzu x SeeAudio collab will probably be tempting too.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> The Heart Mirror Pro is very different from the original Heart Mirror. The original was a neutral bright analytical set with thin note weight, whereas the Pro version is a hackneyed Harman sidegrade with weaker technicalities than the original. The Pro name is actually a misnomer as such.
> 
> The HM Zero I haven't tried, but a friend who has it says it is very similar sounding to the original Heart Mirror. Will see if can audition or graph a set one day.
> 
> ...


In 10 years, KZ have begun to run out its 5 alphabet naming scheme. 
"Introducing KZ ZSCRAF Pro X Ultra"


----------



## Fat Larry

How many models did kz release last year?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

WAON303 said:


> Bravery? Not enough people care about this IEM, it's tuned well but 4 BAs isn't enough, I'd probably buy a Bravery 2 with ESTs and DD.
> B2 and SA6? Probably.
> Tea only for da cult, maybe the Tea 2.
> 
> ...


Nah I disagree with your statement “Not enough people care about See Audio Bravery” In asian market Bravery is as highly regarded as many notable IEMs.

Here are some stats. For head-fi’s head gear views. Which generally goes around 500views average unless it’s epoch making one like HEXA (it has 6-7k views by just 1 month).

Also it’s too rough to label Mangird Tea as Cult. It has one of the best mid range technicalities for sub $500 segment.

I’m not afraid to say Tea has better midrange technicalities than MEST MKII, Monarch, Anole VX, Blessing 2 & Dusk, Variations, Dunu SA6, AFUL P5, AKG flagship N5005, Westone flagship W80, and many others. Tea used all budget for its midrange, a very unique IEM it is for something you can get around $200-300.


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Jan 5, 2023)

r31ya said:


> Well, i wasn't planning to buy new iem this month, but i was trying to find replacement/mild-update for my backup iem, EDA Balanced.
> Wan'er have been pretty tempting, but now Hola is pretty tempting too


Hola graph looks fantastic I will look and see how it compares to the C3 I am really enjoying right now.

Gotta say 40hrs in on the C3 and something I wasn't expecting is the great Macro details these things convey. The emotion that comes forth from the way the C3 replays my library was unexpected at this price. I think it does a great job maybe better than my EJ07M'S!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

SenorChang8 said:


> Tangzu x SeeAudio collab will probably be tempting too.


Maybe the color and shape is killer but I was not feeling the love with the Shimin Li tuning

This one I wouldn't blind buy and definitely wait for some more feedback.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Fat Larry said:


> How many models did kz release last year?


Around 20ish I guess. 
TWS /IEM /headphones combined.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

AmericanSpirit said:


> Around 20ish I guess.
> TWS /IEM /headphones combined.


Quantity over quality but getting better the PR1 PRO is pretty dn good.


----------



## WAON303 (Jan 5, 2023)

r31ya said:


> In 10 years, KZ have begun to run out its 5 alphabet naming scheme.
> "Introducing KZ ZSCRAF Pro X Ultra"


And KZ still tunes all their IEMs v-shape.

Crin's website will have a KZ tier list section with all of KZ's 10000 IEMs.

All ranked C tier with the following comment: "Generic v-shape with middling technicalities"


AmericanSpirit said:


> Nah I disagree with your statement “Not enough people care about See Audio Bravery” In asian market Bravery is as highly regarded as many notable IEMs.
> 
> Here are some stats. For head-fi’s head gear views. Which generally goes around 500views average unless it’s epoch making one like HEXA (it has 6-7k views by just 1 month).
> 
> ...


Ah my bad, I didn't know the Bravery was popular in the Asian market, that's not disagreeing, just facts.

I skipped over the OG Tea because the FR looks extremely tame, very unique tuning tho, might have been a mistake skipping over it.

How hard is it to retune the Tea 2 to make it sound like the OG? I want to experience the OG Tea without shelling an extra 200ish for one.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

TheDeafMonk said:


> Hola graph looks fantastic I will look and see how it compares to the C3 I am really enjoying right now.
> 
> Gotta say 40hrs in on the C3 and something I wasn't expecting is the great Macro details these things convey. The emotion that comes forth from the way the C3 replays my library was unexpected at this price. I think it does a great job maybe better than my EJ07M'S!


From your signature it seems C3 is your first LCP DD? If so the LCP driver’s capabilities are certainly astonishing, now those high -performance LCPs are available as low as 18.99(Truthear HALO), very great era we are living in.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 5, 2023)

WAON303 said:


> And KZ still tunes all their IEMs v-shape.
> 
> Crin's website will have a tier list section with all of KZ's 10000 IEMs.
> 
> ...


Tea and Tea2 has different cross over system, tonal consistency wise Tea2 is better designed, while Tea has weakness but retain its unique strengh in midrange density.

repost of Tea and Tea2

Mangird Tea:
“ we are adopting 2*Knowles RAD-33518 for high frequency, 4*Sonion 2600 for mid frequency and 1*German Bio-titanium dynamic driver to present an overall flexible, natural and balanced sound signature”

Tea2:

It looks like Mangird did something to deal with Tea’s weakpoint. Rough bass, DD to BA phase transition inconsistency, and lack of air.

As I posted in last W80’s comparison with other IEMs including Tea, you can see Tea is nearly at the bottom of timbre consistency besides Dusk (same issue with DD to BA transition).
mainly due to slow responding bass DD:




*Technical expressions:*
Variations > Dusk ≧ HEXA ≧ W80 = Tea = Timeless > Wu Zetian > Aria (mod) > Starfield

*Emotional Expressions:*
Wu Zetian > Tea ≧W80 >Variations ≧ Aria (mod > HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield

*Timbre consistency : harmonic distortion*
Timeless > HEXA > Variations > W80 > Aria (mod) > Starfield ≧ Tea ≧ Dusk

*My preference: tuning x technicality*
Wu Zetian > Tea = W80 > Aria (mod ) > Variations = HEXA = Timeless > Dusk > Starfield

So Mangird took action to reconfigure cross over from
Tea: 3 way
2 x Knowles RAD 33518 (Super Tweeter)
4 x Sonion 2600 (Mid range)
1 x German Bio-Titanium DD (probably just PU+Titanium coated dome’s fancy naming)

To
Tea 2: 4 way
2 x Knowles RAD 33518 (Super Tweeter)
2 x Sonion 2300 (Mid range)
2 x Sonion 2600 (lower mid thru mid-bass)
1 x “next generation of European dynamic driver” maybe same driver with different naming

They covered DD’s transition point with Sonion 2600 I guess. Good move. One thing I couldn’t understand is quad sonion 2600 was the sales point of Tea. Why making a more “polite” one instead of Tea’s competitive advantage.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Linsoul shipped my Sands and Shangri-La. I also got my Sea-Elf shipped. The first two arrive next Wednesday. The Sea-Elf will take at least two weeks. One of my cables arrived, but my Graphene cable is still en route. I'm in wait mode LOL By the end of the month, I should be in music Heaven? Really, I'm not in a bad place now. NX7 mk IV sound really good out of the DX170. Real good.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

If the Sennheiser IE200 sounds as technically sound as the IE100, and have a little less mid bass than the IE300, with comparable stage and imaging, then it's going to be a KING of that price bracket for single DD. Here's to hoping. I'll be buying it when it's available.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If the Sennheiser IE200 sounds as technically sound as the IE100, and have a little less mid bass than the IE300, with comparable stage and imaging, then it's going to be a KING of that price bracket for single DD. Here's to hoping. I'll be buying it when it's available.


The fact that it has classic IExxx form factor is already a winner in my book. Hopefully it sounds good. I’ll wait for a release in Australia to support local hifi store. If it’s good, I’ll grab one.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 6, 2023)

*TinHiFi C2

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-c2*








*Kinera Pandamon*

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kinera-pandamon*






*TRN XuanWu*

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/trn-xuanwu?variant=43599069085913*











*TINHIFI T4 Plus*

*https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t4-plus*

This is the best next to the Panda TINHIFI P1 Max, that I have tried?


----------



## WAON303

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Linsoul shipped my Sands and Shangri-La


Shangri-La is an interesting pickup, what made you get this over the plethora of other options?

All I've heard about this IEM is that it sounds shouty and isn't tuned well in general.

Seems like Fearless disappeared from the face of the earth after releasing the colorful world IEMs back in late 2021,


----------



## Redcarmoose

WAON303 said:


> Shangri-La is an interesting pickup, what made you get this over the plethora of other options?
> 
> All I've heard about this IEM is that it sounds shouty and isn't tuned well in general.
> 
> Seems like Fearless disappeared from the face of the earth after releasing the colorful world IEMs back in late 2021,


We are probably listening to IEMs (with a different name) made in the Fearless Factory right now, we just don’t know it.


----------



## saldsald

WAON303 said:


> Shangri-La is an interesting pickup, what made you get this over the plethora of other options?
> 
> All I've heard about this IEM is that it sounds shouty and isn't tuned well in general.
> 
> Seems like Fearless disappeared from the face of the earth after releasing the colorful world IEMs back in late 2021,


Probably just from Linsoul.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> Probably just from Linsoul.


Wow. Pretty.

I wonder if they sound any good


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> Wow. Pretty.
> 
> I wonder if they sound any good


Probably sound like those made by Leisurely Audio. Configs look similar. Too expensive for a blind purchase for me anyway. These are in the RMB 4800 to 9100 range.


----------



## gadgetgod

Got my hands on the Symphonium Meteor!! Amazing sound, headphone-like staging and pretty solid tonality. The vocals are rich and buttery smooth while the bass is tight and punch. Bass doesn't feel like it is coming from an all-BA set!! More after I spend some more time with the set.

P.S: Got my unit from a local retailer in my country.


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> How many models did kz release last year?


537 at a guess, I can't keep up!


----------



## Fat Larry (Jan 6, 2023)

Carpet said:


> 537 at a guess, I can't keep up!


Eleventy twelve!

Of which I only bought one which was technically amazing for $20nzd but has a timbre that's colder than most kiwis will admit to feeling when they go out in jandals and shorts on a wet mid winters day.

BTW did you see pbtechs boxing day sale? They had the IE600 going for $850....  I'm kicking myself I missed it.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 6, 2023)

I continue to explore the capability of Fiio FH15. It continues to perform beyond what I expected (which is not high, given (1) I haven't got the best experience with FH series, (2) FH15 does not have the famous open-back design). There are three good aspects of these IEMs:

Resolution, both in terms of separation/crispness and micro-detailing.
Soundstage imaging
Bass
Example:


I'm impressed how the singer is always ahead of me, not inside my head. Depending on the volume, at most her voice is close to my forehead, but not behind my foreheads. The vocal is rich with micro details, nuances, "air". The orchestra stays at the back, spread out, not overlapping. All of this creates an immensely 3D experience.

Another example:


The kicks and bass overlap beautifully, giving me both the snappy, punchy, satisfying _punches _but also the deep, low-end _texture_. Cymbals cut through beautifully, locating above, slightly _behind_ my head. Singer again hanging in-front of me. To be fair, due to the way FH15 presents the image, there is no strong sense of boundary between inside and outside my head, just a virtual sphere extending from between my eyes outwards, where instruments can pop up. Everything is crisp, clear, and precise in their placement. Again, an immersive 3D presentation.

Btw, All of these listening impressions are with Fiio K7 and medium HS18 tips. If you use harder tips, the bass would increase. If you use narrower tips, the treble would either decrease and develop a resonance peak. If you use a lesser source like BTR5 via AAC (I have tried), you can expect less 3D soundstage.

Edit: still waiting for the Awful P5. Let's see whether it can top FH15.

Edit: alright, this one seals the deal for me:


For every instruments that play in the video, I can hear it and I can point where it is on the soundstage, which matches exactly the video recording. The realism of the orchestra is breathtaking, and the tonality is natural, without added warmth or mud. Unbelievable performance (both the orchestra and the IEM)


----------



## Vonbuddy

gadgetgod said:


> Got my hands on the Symphonium Meteor!! Amazing sound, headphone-like staging and pretty solid tonality. The vocals are rich and buttery smooth while the bass is tight and punch. Bass doesn't feel like it is coming from an all-BA set!! More after I spend some more time with the set.
> 
> P.S: Got my unit from a local retailer in my country.


That one is certainly on my list to get.


----------



## r31ya (Jan 6, 2023)

huh, its out,
---
*KZ ZAR*, ($78)
https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-zar
(1 DD, 3 x 50024s Midrange BA, 1 x Highfreq 30019s)

Apparently new DD compared to HM20, the BA used is the same tough its a bit different in tuning.
It seems to some, KZ new DD used in CXS outperform XUN7 DD in HM20. ZAR may updated that aspect of HM20,
Seems to have a bit more balanced tuning too, well from HM20 that is.

Bold pricing. especially with so many competitor in $80 segment.
Tough unlike KZ recent sub $20 iem which have group of magical reviewer popping out.
It seems several of the usual, a bit more proper audio reviewer got their early copy. So it seems they are a bit more confident with this product.











>


edit : changing the graph to Vortex so i could compared it to HM20


----------



## o0genesis0o

r31ya said:


> huh, its out,
> ---
> *KZ ZAR*, ($78)
> https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-zar
> ...


Looks sensible, with the low-treble dip like the infamous tea. But nah, after the EDCX or something where they delayed and cancelled my order, I'm not touching KZ stuffs


----------



## r31ya (Jan 6, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Looks sensible, with the low-treble dip like the infamous tea. But nah, after the EDCX or something where they delayed and cancelled my order, I'm not touching KZ stuffs


after the Bassy HM20, this one seems to have more sensible tuning.
but at $80 (unless they have major discounts like PR1 Pro), they have pretty tough competition. ( mostly in 1DD config)

and the only i way i can justify buying ZAR is if i sell my PR1 Pro which i have love and hate relationship with for profit
Tough at that price, HEXA is mightly tempting.

Ianfann and others have their review copy, it should be interesting to see the review.


----------



## saldsald

r31ya said:


> huh, its out,
> ---
> *KZ ZAR*, ($78)
> https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-zar
> ...


Those 50024s and 30019s are kinda boring...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Wow. Pretty.
> 
> I wonder if they sound any good


It’s GS Audio’s OEM products (FR by red acoustic dampers you see in the picture, as well as various faceplates and shells) IEMs.

Some brands may find me disclosing this nuisance as I’m reveal their trade secrets, but for fair consumers awareness we should know GS Audio is a solid ODM that supplies many high performing IEMs with low costs.

*TL;DR*
Yes, they can make TOTL class IEMs, for ”S” series as far as the product is properly tuned. The drivers used for high-performance series I personally confirmed and verified is really the sound quality of high-end Sonion and Knowles.










Here is GS Audio’s official store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPrF5T4

From a confidential Non-Disclosure agreed driver spec info I obtained from, I have a hunch that Singaporean Aur Audio is also sourcing IEMs from GS Audio besides Fearless and Leisurely Audio, probably more off-brands, of which Aur Audio’s 10BA Neon and Neon Pro has some very high reputations.

As per my final conclusion on their 10BA ST10’s final pairing post on GS audio thread, If ST10 is tuned with non-free field style, it could be TOTL class. Unfortunately  as you see from that “1 sold”, I’m the only one on the earth who paid $430 for an odd ball gambling.

Stock:






Detailed secretive driver spec obtained from GS audio lab:

*ST10*: 10BA 4way crossover
Sub-woofer: Sonion 38 AcuPass (2BA)
Bass-Mid: Sonion 37 (2BA)
Mid-Treble: Sonion 2389D (2BA)
Super Tweeter: Knowles SWFK (4BA)

same composition with Vision Ears’s flagships that costs $$$$.

my place plate and shell selection:







zooming in for acoustic dampers








However GS audio offers *SE12* (8BA + 4EST) , which has a better stock tuning than ST10 which shall deserve more attention to hifi communities, as it’s literally the best you probably could reach with 930USD.






Some other line ups
*GT12*: I don’t recommend because from upper mid, it’s bellsing drivers. as an owner of GT12, this falls into category of “failed”
Sub-woofer: Sonion 38 AcuPass | 2BA
Lower Mid: Sonion 33 | 2BA
Upper Mid: 2 x GS Custom TWFK | 4BA
Super Tweeters: 2 x GS custom TWFK | 4BA

*SD9*: Guess
Bass:1DD (sound like DD, for tonal coherence)
Bass-Mid: Sonion 37 (2BA)
Mid-Treble: Sonion 2389D (2BA)
Super Tweeter: Knowles SWFK (4BA)

About GS Audio products naming:

Pretty consisten:

First Letter: G(General Budget), S(Special Performance)

Second Letter : T(all BA), D(Dynamic Hybrid), E(EST model)

Third letter: Total numbers of drivers per side

If I’m going to offer a new IEM brand, I probably would source from this ODM as hardware, and my favorite modern pop artist Mika Pikazo as a comprehensive UX artist in charge of package waifu, IEM’s outer shell and face plate, cable outlook, overall color management.

some of her artworks


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> huh, its out,
> ---
> *KZ ZAR*, ($78)
> https://www.kztws.com/products/kz-zar
> ...


Oh! When consistently measured it ZAR looks pretty nice!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Those 50024s and 30019s are kinda boring...


yea…KZ needs a next gen ones already to face competition with HEXA


r31ya said:


> after the Bassy HM20, this one seems to have more sensible tuning.
> but at $80 (unless they have major discounts like PR1 Pro), they have pretty tough competition. ( mostly in 1DD config)
> 
> and the only i way i can justify buying ZAR is if i sell my PR1 Pro which i have love and hate relationship with for profit
> ...


At least ZAS and HEXA belongs to different leagues but HEXA‘s subtle mid-bass may not be suitable for mid-bass lover, it’s one of the key battlegrounds for musicality vs technicality where HEXA is leaned toward technicalities and neutrality.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 6, 2023)

I have put off buying the Hexa.  I am not sure why?  As you probably know about this reviewer, he prefers a more balanced and midrange sound (He told me this).  Definitely not a basehead.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s GS Audio’s OEM products (FR by red acoustic dampers you see in the picture, as well as various faceplates and shells) IEMs.


Woah that artwork is pretty colorful and at the same time it's fine at that. Kudos! GS Audio still doesn't show any products for some european countries. Well who cares if we got brands like Truthear, Moondrop, 7Hz, Penon and more?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

helloh3adfi said:


> Woah that artwork is pretty colorful and at the same time it's fine at that. Kudos! GS Audio still doesn't show any products for some european countries. Well who cares if we got brands like Truthear, Moondrop, 7Hz, Penon and more?


Haha thanks, that’s the frontier of modern Japanese anime styled art, which will match with frontier spirit of new start ups👍

GS Audio simply lacks marketing skills, as you can see from their elementary-grade marketing materials, maybe their core business is B2B OEM/ODM products and not really into their own B2C house brand.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

By the way Truthear HOLA(HALO) and SHIO is available from Shenzhen Audio.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/truthear-new-arrivals-iem-and-dac-amp-are-on.966410/

order placed for both SHIO and HOLA (HALO) and will report back upon arrival.

looking forward to have L&P W2 vs Truthear SHIO to see how poten Shio could drive with same cirrus chips used.

also HOLA(HALO) could be a new benchmark for sub$20 segement which currently has Salnotes Zero / Chu as two very powerful competitors, among other popular pick Tangzu Wan’er S.G, CCA CRA/CRA+, some of KZ’s like ZEX, LCP driver backed Tripowin Lea, TinHifi C2, not exactly sub20 but somewhere close Kiwi Ears Cadenza.


----------



## DynamicEars

r31ya said:


> Well, i wasn't planning to buy new iem this month, but i was trying to find replacement/mild-update for my backup iem, EDA Balanced.
> Wan'er have been pretty tempting, but now Hola is pretty tempting too




Hola sh#t.. $19 earphone with S class tuning..
That bass shelf maintain 100hz at +5db, non bloated mod bass with some sub bass, that non shouty pinna gain at +7/8db, no valley of trap (too dip) 6khz, and last, the high air extension at 15khz.

Trust your ear to the truthear.

Definitely blind buy this!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> I have put off buying the Hexa.  I am not sure why?  As you probably know about this reviewer, he prefers a more balanced and midrange sound (He told me this).  Definitely not a basehead.



Yea HEXA’s tuning I would call “Eastern” (micro-dynamism, technicality focused) profile oriented, people loves Western profile(macro-dynamism, musicality focused) = more fuller bodied mid-bass, would find lean and clean sounding HEXA “lack of something” as you can see from some reviews. It is important to know your favorite.

Crinacle’s tuning is mainly eastern profile, HBB’s tuning is mainly western profile.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Hola sh#t.. $19 earphone with S class tuning..
> That bass shelf maintain 100hz at +5db, non bloated mod bass with some sub bass, that non shouty pinna gain at +7/8db, no valley of trap (too dip) 6khz, and last, the high air extension at 15khz.
> 
> Trust your ear to the truthear.
> ...


yes and it’s driven by LCP driver…. I already can see this HOLA(HALO) would rock.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> Got my hands on the Symphonium Meteor!! Amazing sound, headphone-like staging and pretty solid tonality. The vocals are rich and buttery smooth while the bass is tight and punch. Bass doesn't feel like it is coming from an all-BA set!! More after I spend some more time with the set.
> 
> P.S: Got my unit from a local retailer in my country.


How do you compare Meteor with RSV?


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> How do you compare Meteor with RSV?


Meteor has a rich sound tone, RSV had lusher mids. The bass extends amazingly well on the Meteor. TBH Super surprised that this is an all-BA set. Also, the soundstage is bigger on the Meteor.
RSV is more mid-centric,  Meteor is more balanced IMO. also the fit of the Meteor is super amazing, it's compact and sits comfortably!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

gadgetgod said:


> Meteor has a rich sound tone, RSV had lusher mids. The bass extends amazingly well on the Meteor. TBH Super surprised that this is an all-BA set. Also, the soundstage is bigger on the Meteor.
> RSV is more mid-centric,  Meteor is more balanced IMO. also the fit of the Meteor is super amazing, it's compact and sits comfortably!!


Thanks! It seems symphonium is really tech expert. I know RSV isn just our average 5BA set, as it has more technical innovations —than many other brands which simply sourced their product from several big ODMs with different shell/plate/marketing phrases—to make it sound seamless and tonally consistent, and if Meteor trade blows with different tuning, surely sounds like a solid offer.
Congrats for your endeavor👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

Discoveries!

*Discovery 1 : Headphone Stands*
cheap but high quality headphone stands!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0FFgtG

White & Silver with Sennheiser’s last headphone with their ownership HD560S





Black with FOSTEX T50RP( yes it’s ancient planar)




Overviews Senn HD560S/ Fostex T50RP / AKG K530Limited




Highly recommendable for showcasing and for your daily used headphones.

TV-side application:

white with KZ T10






Black with HD650







Living room applications: Black with KZ T10 black




Bedside application: white & white surplex HD661 (sony CD900ST OEM)




*Discovery 2 :  Faster Shipping version of Aliexpress for North American fellows; Temu (https://www.temu.com/)*
I tried to order one generic bluetooth headphone for my guest room’s TV, did know Lenovo offers headphones and IEMS (I placed some orders for their offers)

of which the order placed over Temu arrived in 10days vs 2weeks -3months over Aliexpres.

will update this post to see “how good a consumer brand bluetooth headphones could perform“








SQ of Lenovo TH10…..
not for music…maybe good for video conferencing and youtube…..even KZ’s terrible T10 is better than this… Grade can not be assigned at this moment will try to burn in… OOTB is F grade.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks! It seems symphonium is really tech expert. I know RSV isn just our average 5BA set, as it has more technical innovations —than many other brands which simply sourced their product from several big ODMs with different shell/plate/marketing phrases—to make it sound seamless and tonally consistent, and if Meteor trade blows with different tuning, surely sounds like a solid offer.
> Congrats for your endeavor👍


Thanks man! Really loving the Meteor here.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Discoveries!
> 
> *Discovery 1 : Headphone Stands*
> cheap but high quality headphone stands!
> ...


agh 560S, i missed those days, 1 headphone and that's all you need


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Shangri-La is an interesting pickup, what made you get this over the plethora of other options?
> 
> All I've heard about this IEM is that it sounds shouty and isn't tuned well in general.
> 
> Seems like Fearless disappeared from the face of the earth after releasing the colorful world IEMs back in late 2021,


I reads and watched several reviews that they were really good for rock and metal, and I always wanted to try a Fearless IEM, and it was 40% off for the holidays, so I figured at that price, why not? I'll take the gamble.


----------



## Leonarfd

Was supposed to only get the dongle and suddenly A Wild HOLA Appears! 🤔


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.





It looks like KZ india still has ZS5 product info.







Oh…boy…ZS5 isn’t underperforming to modern IEM.… A proper sub-bass rolled diffusion field lifted ”KZ”😳

By the way there might be a minor change in ZS5 tuning, old one is extreme aggressive V, and the new pair is more moderately V tuned. You can see even compared to Timeless which generally referred as “neutral+sub bass boost” ZS5 isn’t that far in tuning, just slightly V tuned.







I wouldn’t refer Timeless as neutral, as it has upper mid focus, somewhat Diffusion field focused neutral, if compared to qdc’s neutral approach (Bravery, and recent Sea-elf had this flat upper mid approach). Both Timeless, current ZS5 has small dip around 3khz, and for that people with gain spot around 3khz +/- 500hz will benefit from this little dip as to render edge of the sound a little rounded, or off-tuned.





KZ knows their 30095’s 5-6khz is what cause the “grainy” edge and intentionally dropped that area for 5-10db. Of course it won’t sound natural at any degree, but they tuned ZS5 a very pleasant one to listen V-tuned IEM it seems.


Unlike weekly KZ pokemon release we see today, back then KZ spent 14months in developing ZS5, a pure engineering effort to make fun and engaging IEM, I revisited this IEM and found it really is a masterpiece coming out of KZ… The treble is diffusion field tuning, with proper 2.8khz-4khz emphasis, but not edgy or harsh, with a bit rough but decent air, and tremendous sub-bass punch, this is how V-tuning should be done properly …

It has more energy than latest ZS10 Pro and better tuning.

Apparently most fun sounding one coming out of 10mm sub-wooder DD, 6mm mid range DD, and 2x30095 super tweeter  one for high frequency and another one for ultra high frequency directly located in the nozzle (right next to your ear drum).

I don’t know why but their old 10mm DD sub bass is tighter and quicker than latest gen of XUN unit. The sub-bass extension maybe desired but it’s more forgiving when considering punchy and quicker response than XUN units.









Good example of “newer isn’t always better”.  ZS5 surely isn as technical as ZAS or HEXA, and the old 30095 BA comes with grainy timbre, but it has very dynamic engagement and wide dffusion field, with properly tuned sub-bass floor, like those of Monarch’s or Truthear Zero, Moondrop Variations.  No wonder I loved ZS5.

ZS5 after years of initial appearance, still holds fun and great for Rock/Pops genre👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Leonarfd said:


> Was supposed to only get the dongle and suddenly A Wild HOLA Appears! 🤔


Exactly same thing happened to me😂  For me it was HOLA, but the dongle is very  tempting.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of my first hybrids. TERRIBLE. Grade = D. Very few moments in my audio life was I more disappointed (at the price point). They sit in a box and haven't been touched in years.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon after I bought the NX7 OG and the aural difference was night and day. The nX7 ran circles around this crap, with the only superiority being stage, but not by much. Maybe a tad better in imaging, but again, not by much. Everything else? Butt kicking.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This was one of my first hybrids. TERRIBLE. Grade = D. Very few moments in my audio life was I more disappointed (at the price point). They sit in a box and haven't been touched in years.


Haha it’s listner picky V-tune for sure. Maybe giving ZS5 another chance with your latest DAP? 
Impressions could change by time👍


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s GS Audio’s OEM products (FR by red acoustic dampers you see in the picture, as well as various faceplates and shells) IEMs.
> 
> Some brands may find me disclosing this nuisance as I’m reveal their trade secrets, but for fair consumers awareness we should know GS Audio is a solid ODM that supplies many high performing IEMs with low costs.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the details! I have also been looking at GSAudio for a while since reading about their GD3A from Goku. Maybe I should grab something from their S line. 



AmericanSpirit said:


> What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look like knock-off campfire audio. Blue, so I guess the CFA mammoth?


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Eleventy twelve!
> 
> Of which I only bought one which was technically amazing for $20nzd but has a timbre that's colder than most kiwis will admit to feeling when they go out in jandals and shorts on a wet mid winters day.
> 
> BTW did you see pbtechs boxing day sale? They had the IE600 going for $850....  I'm kicking myself I missed it.


I have too much incoming from China. Even the moths in my wallet will no longer talk to me. Audiosense DT100 disappeared from their sale and then reappeared yesterday for $50. I of course remained strong and resolute (for about 14 milliseconds)!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 6, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> $19 for LCP!! Wow even Chu isn’t LCP


Looking forward to see your opinion on KZ ESX, if you'll have a chance.
For me, ESX superseeded Blon 03 and Aria OG, as a complimentary single DD to go with my preferred all-BAs.
ESX is on a warmer/darker side, but wide-bore tips, especially TRI Clarion render them treble-extended enough and not bass-overwhelming to really enjoy their meaty substantial mids: relaxed and still engaging.


DynamicEars said:


> Hola sh#t.. $19 earphone with S class tuning..
> That bass shelf maintain 100hz at +5db, non bloated mod bass with some sub bass, that non shouty pinna gain at +7/8db, no valley of trap (too dip) 6khz, and last, the high air extension at 15khz.
> 
> Trust your ear to the truthear.
> ...





AmericanSpirit said:


> yes and it’s driven by LCP driver…. I already can see this HOLA(HALO) would rock.


I hope this opinion will not dissuade you.
As for the "burning" question, Aria and ESX did not need much to stabilize to my ears.



AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha it’s listner picky V-tune for sure. Maybe giving ZS5 another chance with your latest DAP?
> Impressions could change by time👍


In my limited experience with KZ - they constantly "evolve", so it is hard to rely that newer purchase of the same IEM would provide you with the same experience.

As for the recent lamenting about many KZ releases - why is not it really great?  A lot of diversity, and everyone can get only what they need after diligent considerations. Surely, esteemed seasoned HiFiers are not jumping blindly onto recent releases 

As for my KZ 2022 purchases: EDA set, ESX, AS16 pro and PR1 pro were really great (PR1 HiFi was a worthy transient )


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> Looking forward to see your opinion on KZ ESX, if you'll have a chance.
> For me, ESX superseeded Blon 03 and Aria OG, as a complimentary single DD to go with my preferred all-BAs.
> ESX is on a warmer/darker side, but wide-bore tips, especially TRI Clarion render them treble-extended enough and not bass-overwhelming to really enjoy their meaty substantial mids: relaxed and still engaging.
> 
> ...


I will keep my eyes on ESX👀

haha yea I already made comment. having quick impression for un-burned LCP driver and make it as a final conclusion is a bit too rough as an audiophile , well at least to my personal virtue. But yes impression varies by person and various factors, and I respect that voice since you “lived” with Aria and ESX, so it is understandable.

Having right out of the box impression and call it done, is actually one of the opinion, and yes it’s also another aspect of the tonal impression.  It’s like you are expressing first impressions to a new girl for your first date.

What I value more than those first-date impression are, the actual “passionate” raw voice for your long time partner, wife, husband. A confession of part of your life, as opposed to quick short impression.

It only could be materialized from someone who “lived” together as a part of their life.

That is the actual value for any “soul”. a living thing. Same to IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Thanks for the details! I have also been looking at GSAudio for a while since reading about their GD3A from Goku. Maybe I should grab something from their S line.
> 
> 
> 
> Look like knock-off campfire audio. Blue, so I guess the CFA mammoth?


Yea S series maybe good choice, just don’t go for ST10…

To be honest G series isn going to impress you, it uses bellsing driver as a tweeter, and even their flagship GT12 is a hot mess, a waste of high-end sonion bass and mid.  It’s a budget See Audio Yume wannabe after all… GT12 despite pretty decent looking FR is one of very few IEMs I seriously considered to reject and returning. Because it’s not a total trash, but not great, so unbalanced. It has High-end Sonion bass, Sonion Mid, then suddenly you get grainy and rough Bellsing x4. Imagine that mixture…it will make you feel pain. “What a waste of good low end”. I was curious about how those collaboration and chemistry would blend, and confirmed it was a hot mess..

Maybe these two,






and yes ZS5 is CFA shell copy, back then KZ was still one of those random small venture trying to catch public attentions


----------



## citral23

I still keep my ZS7 because it's what introduced me to the hobby and was a wow moment back then. It's better to leave in its box though, like some old movies I was so fond of are better not rewatched 25 years later.

All the other kz went to the bin, bare the crinacle tuned one which is meh but less terrible.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 6, 2023)

I haven't had a budget kz since I bought (and gave away) the zsn.

My other budget buys were sony mh series.



This halo/hola has started to grab my attention, given I like 12db or less pinna gain. 8-11db or so being the sweet spot for me, 7db or less seems too little for me.






The other recent discovery I like is the ie200. I typically prefer a DF neutral sound signature.


----------



## gmdb

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha it’s listner picky V-tune for sure. Maybe giving ZS5 another chance with your latest DAP?
> Impressions could change by time👍


It is certainly an interesting one for KZ - but many people dislike tuning "experiments" with diffuse field.  Moondrop's SSR is an example (using single DD only) - it received mixed reviews but after 3 years it continues to be a big seller for Moondrop.  Of course, this being Moondrop, some classy waifu marketing and offering the pink, white and pale green shells has helped.  As a side observation, the shells of the SSR and ZS5 are not dissimilar.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

citral23 said:


> I still keep my ZS7 because it's what introduced me to the hobby and was a wow moment back then. It's better to leave in its box though, like some old movies I was so fond of are better not rewatched 25 years later.
> 
> All the other kz went to the bin, bare the crinacle tuned one which is meh but less terrible.





assassin10000 said:


> I haven't had a budget kz since I bought (and gave away) the zsn.
> 
> My other budget buys were sony mh series.
> 
> ...


I just made my KZ collection walk thru, , *KZ ZAS, ZEX, SKS, DQ6S, and an odd ball ZS5, CCA CRA+ and CSN* may or may not surprise you.

KZ isn’t talented in tonal consistency, but still they do a good job for the price and some has very unique tonality such as DQ6/DQ6S, until very recent budget segment paradigm shifts.



AmericanSpirit said:


> Since KZ was my “fun and easygoing” for IEMs after UE pulled the plug for serious capital investment and sold them to Logitech, I’ve been purchased almost all releases of their offering, including CCA’s.
> 
> If there is a mileage system of KZ, I will be their diamond rank by now I guess. I’ve missed a few for those I had zero interests, but still maybe you can call me Mr.KZ
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I cannot stress enough just how much I love my iBasso DX170. It's that good. I was wanting an iBasso for years, but always found myself going in a different direction. Now some of my players are good, and I still holds my Sony's and Cowon J in high regard, but the DZ170 plays at a different level. It just does. It make most of my IEM's and headphones sound better than they really are. So if you're on the fence about getting one, then don't be! Just do it. You won't be sorry about it.


----------



## citral23

assassin10000 said:


> I haven't had a budget kz since I bought (and gave away) the zsn.
> 
> My other budget buys were sony mh series.
> 
> ...



Yeah bare something really unexpected the hola should be a really inoffensive, well tuned safe pick. Which can't be said of the vast majority in this price range so it looks great 👍


----------



## TheDeafMonk

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I cannot stress enough just how much I love my iBasso DX170. It's that good. I was wanting an iBasso for years, but always found myself going in a different direction. Now some of my players are good, and I still holds my Sony's and Cowon J in high regard, but the DZ170 plays at a different level. It just does. It make most of my IEM's and headphones sound better than they really are. So if you're on the fence about getting one, then don't be! Just do it. You won't be sorry about it.


Worth it to upgrade from DX160?


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I cannot stress enough just how much I love my iBasso DX170. It's that good. I was wanting an iBasso for years, but always found myself going in a different direction. Now some of my players are good, and I still holds my Sony's and Cowon J in high regard, but the DZ170 plays at a different level. It just does. It make most of my IEM's and headphones sound better than they really are. So if you're on the fence about getting one, then don't be! Just do it. You won't be sorry about it.



There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.

To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5. 

If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.
> 
> To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5.
> 
> If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.


Didn’t know M6U uses quad AKM4493 chips, hmm maybe I may consider for a model change for next year from M11Pro. It uses AKM4497x2 but it’s been 2 years now.

Like a cell phone, I consider fullsize DAP needs a replacement every 3-4years, so it’s too risky or I simply can’t afford it to go for the top-model because of the depreciation, which I learned thru my HifiMan’s flagship DAP, once a TOTL portable amp iQube, or RSA, and Astell & Kern experience. The best of the time would be mediocre or even obsolete of the future.  So anything less than $1k with the best cost performing at a time maybe my choice. Thanks for bringing up M6U, I’d keep it on my wishlist🤔


----------



## citral23 (Jan 6, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.
> 
> To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5.
> 
> If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.



Yeah, I don't really notice much about micro details or staging difference, but the bass is always tighter on my dap with the same sabre dac than my dongle, and that in turn can raise the highs perception.

And having headroom really makes a bit difference, on hard to drive earbuds being at 80% vol. on a dongle things fall apart. Which is like 30% vol for a zishan lol

Dongles don't have much juice no matter what and big single dds need some juice to perform, most of mine sound completely muddy on the phone.

Having a balanced dongle helps a lot tho, I can recommend the hidisz s9 pro (edit: jeez inflation hit that one badly, would wait for sale got mine for 86€ it's now a whopping 138)


----------



## jant71 (Jan 6, 2023)

DemolitionMan said:


> I did too (Canpur JF1&1), could not resist even though I was planning to purchase a Lea or C2 to hear what that LCP sounds like, (Lea got a high recommendation from fellow head-fier for under $50 - rock genre).
> Got the Canpur JF1&1 this morning. OTB sound good to me, stock CP-C100 clone tips.


They went on sale again so I grabbed a pair of the Canpur as well. They are indeed well balanced. I wasn't feeling them out of the box. I know I need to settle on tips but I wasn't liking the looks or sound with the stocks screens. I put a pair of HZsound screens on instead and I am liking them more( a smidge of smear goes away to give cleaner edges to my ears). I'm thinking they have more a bit more detail than other stuff that in the same under $30 price range. Nice tuning here with some resolution but not the coherency of a single dynamic.


----------



## Vonbuddy

jant71 said:


> They went on sale again so I grabbed a pair of the Canpur as well. They are indeed well balanced. I wasn't feeling them out of the box. I know I need to settle on tips but I wasn't liking the looks or sound with the stocks screens. I put a pair of HZsound screens on instead and I am liking them more. I'm thinking they have more a bit more detail than other stuff that in the same under $30 price range. Nice tuning here with some resolution but not the coherency of a single dynamic.


They are really priced over 100 dollars but heavily discounted.  I haven’t listened yet but might be a pair to experiment with tips when I get them from AliExpress (delayed until end of month).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

TheDeafMonk said:


> Worth it to upgrade from DX160?


From most of the comparison reviews, that answer is yes. The expansive stage is the first thing you notice. That and the punchy and articulate bass.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.
> 
> To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5.
> 
> If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.


I got three new IEM's from $70-$400 coming in, so we'll get to put that comment to the test, but I already know you're right from my current collection.


----------



## gmdb

o0genesis0o said:


> There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.
> 
> To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5.
> 
> If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.


Some very wise words. Every part of the listening chain is important but once you reach a certain level of expenditure, the source really does become critical.   A good source unit will let most good quality IEMs perform better.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Fengru Hakugei Sea-Elf!!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Fengru Hakugei Sea-Elf!!


Anyone hear these IEM or see a graph or people just buying this for the cable ?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 6, 2023)

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone hear these IEM or see a graph or people just buying this for the cable ?


Here you go, you can roll-back replies to the original FR


AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow Sea-elf is Bravery curve…!
> 
> In advertisements phrase they quoted “thousands RMB(CNY) sound in a budget” so there are some intentions copying the qdc tuning.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

XENNS Mangird Top (8BA+1DD) with very aggressive $500+ asking.

A Japanese blogger’s review is up.
note: this reviewer is in mid 50-60, and I noticed his review is consistent but somewhat insensitive in treble region’s evaluation, for example his best evaluated HZ Sound HeartMirror is very bright U, but he claimed fairly neutral.  
You may consider that treble sensitivity when reading the review.

Other than that I found his impressions on many common references are very consistent with mine.


----------



## PhonoPhi

o0genesis0o said:


> There is a sense of deliberation and satisfaction when holding a DAP. The fact that they can outperform many dongles is a nice bonus.
> 
> To segue into your about DX170, I just want to share that I have done A/B tests and now can say that Shanling M6U player matches K7 and decisively outperform all of my dongles in both staging and micro detailing. It pushes my Blessing 2 from a reluctant 4/5 to a strong 4/5, if not 4.5/5.
> 
> If you love your transducers a lot and it’s already an acceptable performer, I highly recommend invest in good source instead of taking the risks with multi-kilobuck IEMs, unless you can audition them carefully.


There is a sense of deliberation for many with their new expensive cables that enable hearing everything better (typically proportionally to the price paid).

Purely materialistically, DAPs should cost 3-3.5 times more than DACs of the same sound capabilities, given all the extra components (processor, display, battery, operating system, storage).

I have not seen so far much of a fair comparison of top dongles (for instance, from Andy's list of dongle madness) with top DAPs.


----------



## ChrisOc

_*The Poll is now open for your IEM votes:

Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

You can also vote for headphones here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for headphones - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-headphones-2022.966400/*_


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> I hope this opinion will not dissuade you.
> As for the "burning" question, Aria and ESX did not need much to stabilize to my ears.



Umm yes, im a burn in believer for DDs while it won't show any differences in FR, but it will soften edges or tighten bass response. Some benefited quite noticeable (improvement mostly, decrement for certain cases), but others may not have that much noticeable differences.

They won't change the tonality, just like cables.

For bass performance I can only judge by myself as I know I'm very picky with bass quality, more than precog maybe

As "too recessed pinna gain" I already know maybe some will say this because lot of cases for example
1. Lot of peope used to harman target pinna
2. Some listening on low volume while I listen on higher volume (fletcher munson curve effect, the louder the volume its getting more shouty on high mids and above, the other way around of impedance resistor effect)
3. Genre that people are listening to, for me my main genre is jpop which is already tuned more forward high mids in the mix.
4. Different ears, other things

And knowing precog behavior, he mostly did the review with default eartips, he seldom doing an eartips rolling. Not a bad thing since he is reviewing IEM as complete package of what it is.
But for me eartips plays big part for seal and sound, more so than cables

The Hola (or typo - Halo) for me have great tuning that mimics the intime sora (but sora bass shelf is cleaner cut)

Well i don't think too much since its only $19 not a kilobuck IEM, if its good than good, when it is a flop I can give to a friend or simply sell it, pass to other curious audiophile folks.

Thanks for the precaution anyway, appreciate that


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Umm yes, im a burn in believer for DDs while it won't show any differences in FR, but it will soften edges or tighten bass response. Some benefited quite noticeable (improvement mostly, decrement for certain cases), but others may not have that much noticeable differences.
> 
> They won't change the tonality, just like cables.
> 
> ...


It’s purely out of curiosity and not a controlled academic study, but my old blogger friend had some burn-in measurements for dynamic drivers.

Here is my old posts about those if you are interested.
Post in thread 'Geek Wold Discussion'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion.958787/post-16482707


----------



## morndewey

New Final A5000. It’s single DD is apparently only 6mm, which seems dinky, especially for $280. Disappointed. Wouldn’t mind being contradicted though.


----------



## holsen

morndewey said:


> New Final A5000. It’s single DD is apparently only 6mm, which seems dinky, especially for $280. Disappointed. Wouldn’t mind being contradicted though.


I guess we'll see.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

morndewey said:


> New Final A5000. It’s single DD is apparently only 6mm, which seems dinky, especially for $280. Disappointed. Wouldn’t mind being contradicted though.


Moonsrop showed us what Chu’ a small DD is capable of, maybe Final could do it too, but surely that $280 is a bit of questionable asking


----------



## Tzennn

morndewey said:


> New Final A5000. It’s single DD is apparently only 6mm, which seems dinky, especially for $280. Disappointed. Wouldn’t mind being contradicted though.


I mean ie900 is 1500$ and only have 7mm single DD... Well budget segment have advance too fast that these single DD look underwhelming haha


----------



## ywheng89

Shio is here today! Will give them a listen tonight..
listened to it very briefly, slightly elevated bass and very dynamic sounding as with most CS43198
Still trying to figure out how to adjust the gain

Dual CS43198
3.5 + 4.4 Output
Low gain @ 2Vrms
High gain @ 4Vrms
150mw @ 32ohm
55mw @ 300ohm


----------



## gmdb

ywheng89 said:


> Shio is here today! Will give them a listen tonight..
> listened to it very briefly, slightly elevated bass and very dynamic sounding as with most CS43198
> Still trying to figure out how to adjust the gain
> 
> ...


Looking forward to comments


----------



## gmdb (Jan 6, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you mentioned these. Seems like the slightly oddball tuning I'd like. Just picked up pair for $7.00.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Moonsrop showed us what Chu’ a small DD is capable of, maybe Final could do it too, but surely that $280 is a bit of questionable asking


Ummm...this is Final, who used to ask $600+ for a single BA. $280 is on the cheap side.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Tzennn said:


> I mean ie900 is 1500$ and only have 7mm single DD... Well budget segment have advance too fast that these single DD look underwhelming haha


That fantastic XWB wide band micro driver is in every Senns I own minus the CX300II. The Tenore also sports a micro driver, and it's a colossus in sound delivery for a tiny thing.


----------



## ywheng89

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That fantastic XWB wide band micro driver is in every Senns I own minus the CX300II. The Tenore also sports a micro driver, and it's a colossus in sound delivery for a tiny thing.


Been looking to get the IE600 sometime this year, will it be considered as an all rounder?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ywheng89 said:


> Been looking to get the IE600 sometime this year, will it be considered as an all rounder?


Yes it is. Some like it more than the IE900.


----------



## ywheng89

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes it is. Some like it more than the IE900.


Nice, yeah, i've been hearing a lot where some prefers the IE600 over the IE900


----------



## WAON303

ywheng89 said:


> Been looking to get the IE600 sometime this year, will it be considered as an all rounder?


Not if you are sensitive to lower treble.


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 7, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> I have not seen so far much of a fair comparison of top dongles (for instance, from Andy's list of dongle madness) with top DAPs.



Coming soon from your friendly reviewer 

I don’t have the “best” dongles (M15 and RU6) to compare though.

Spoiler: a well done DAP is a desktop DAC/amp in your pocket at an insane markup.  If your music library appreciates and can reveals the gap between a desktop DAC/amp and a dongle, then there you go, sound improvement. If you can’t hear any difference between dongle and desktop, then forget it, DAP is not changing that. If you all of your dollars in sound quality on the go, get Topping G5 instead (or Q7 if you have the dough).



PhonoPhi said:


> There is a sense of deliberation for many with their new expensive cables that enable hearing everything better



That’s not what I meant by deliberation   What I meant is because a DAP is a music player (and I deliberately remove anything not music from the device), when I pick up my DAP, there is a singular intention of listening to music. Meanwhile, my easily distracted self would visit youtube and ramble on headfi if I use my phone + G5 combination.


----------



## o0genesis0o

ywheng89 said:


> Nice, yeah, i've been hearing a lot where some prefers the IE600 over the IE900




IMHO, IE600 is an inoffensive tuned IEM, but it is not close to the technical performance of IE900. The IE900 is how a TOTL should be: unusual, kind of risky, but at the same time rewarding. I think it’s a bit too expensive, but it’s always on my list, waiting for when Senny gives up and provide a big discount. I couldn’t care less about IE600, since it’s alright, and many are alright nowadays.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

gmdb said:


> Glad you mentioned these. Seems like the slightly oddball tuning I'd like. Just picked up pair for $7.00.


That’s awesome! I got it regardless of the price, it was $31😭

By the way there might be a minor change in ZS5 tuning, old one is extreme aggressive V, and the new pair is more moderately V tuned. You can see even compared to Timeless which generally referred as “neutral+sub bass boost” ZS5 isn’t that far in tuning, just slightly V tuned.

Looking forward for your impression👍





I wouldn’t refer Timeless as neutral, as it has upper mid focus, somewhat Diffusion field focused neutral, if compared to qdc’s neutral approach (Bravery, and recent Sea-elf had this flat upper mid approach).  Both Timeless, current ZS5 has small dip around 3khz, and for that people with gain spot around 3khz +/- 500hz will benefit from this little dip as to render edge of the sound a little rounded, or off-tuned.




KZ knows their 30095’s 5-6khz is what cause the “grainy” edge and intentionally dropped that area for 5-10db. Of course it won’t sound natural at any degree, but they tuned ZS5 a very pleasant one to listen V-tuned IEM it seems.


----------



## Nimweth

citral23 said:


> I still keep my ZS7 because it's what introduced me to the hobby and was a wow moment back then. It's better to leave in its box though, like some old movies I was so fond of are better not rewatched 25 years later.
> 
> All the other kz went to the bin, bare the crinacle tuned one which is meh but less terrible.


I still listen to my ZS7. It is one of my favourite KZs and my favourite KZ hybrid.


----------



## baskingshark

morndewey said:


> New Final A5000. It’s single DD is apparently only 6mm, which seems dinky, especially for $280. Disappointed. Wouldn’t mind being contradicted though.



For DD, sometimes size doesn't matter. The Final E5000's 6.4 mm DD has copious amounts of bass.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nimweth said:


> I still listen to my ZS7. It is one of my favourite KZs and my favourite KZ hybrid.


Found ZS7 chart on same scale, it seems ZS7 shares similar upper-mid arrangements as well as sub-bass floors(basically same with 7Hz Timeless’s), “inoffensive“ dip, which makes some tracks very amusing for sure


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> For DD, sometimes size doesn't matter. The Final E5000's 6.4 mm DD has copious amounts of bass.



Yes even small DDs can have big quantity bass but the giant DDs move much air  to your head through eardrum 
I call it the air impact, sony's 16mm LCP on Ex1000 / Ex800st, Z5 and newer gen of 12mm LCP in Z1R


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> For DD, sometimes size doesn't matter.


The universal catch cry of manufacturers with tiny DDs. Usually a bassless  claim!


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 7, 2023)

Combined the recent great tuning IEMs (please take a note that all these arent my own measurement (only Intime Sora), so expect slight unit variation measurement since this wont be very accurate, but at least a glimpse of comparison)

Love how tuning is become better and better in budget section, in fact, they are more or less close to my preference target (I created my own target based on my own experience, listening to lot of IEMs from budget to TOTL, measurements, adjustments, EQs (boost and cut every single point of frequencies to exactly know what how the sound of that range and measure them, homeworks by years)

legend :
dotted lines : my own preference target (your preferences can be very vary)
Red : Intime Sora measurement from my own Intime Sora, the original first edition Sora, measured with spinfit cp100+, duplicate in photoshop to combine with others FR
Green : Truthear Hola / Halo, $19 LCP budget king new contender, graph credit to @Precogvision
Blue : Truthear Hexa, the recent $80 benchmark with great tuning and technicalities, blessing killer they said, graph credit to Super*Review @MRSallee 
Yellow : Hakugei Sea-Elf, the anole vx / dunu SA6 / seeaudio bravery tuning in a budget IEM with exceptional cable quality for the price, graph is from their marketing FR so take with grain of salt


----------



## Sunstealer

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I cannot stress enough just how much I love my iBasso DX170. It's that good. I was wanting an iBasso for years, but always found myself going in a different direction. Now some of my players are good, and I still holds my Sony's and Cowon J in high regard, but the DZ170 plays at a different level. It just does. It make most of my IEM's and headphones sound better than they really are. So if you're on the fence about getting one, then don't be! Just do it. You won't be sorry about it.


Big fan of iBasso DAPS. I had a DX80 then a DX228EX. Loved the DX220 but the SoC let it down: very sluggish to respond to input. 
Just bought a Fiio K7 as my main use is desktop but would certainly consider DX170 if that changes.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2023)

*Just when you thought it was safe to go on Head-fi, the battle of the 9. Yep, nine IEMs all priced $19.00-$119.00, battling it out for superiority. I can tell you that in a round about way they all sound relatively close to the same. While obviously there are differences, I mean two of them are Planar IEMs, but this will be a study in subtleties. While the best ones could be subjective of course, we will be looking for a style of objectivity, if even possible? Stay tuned this will take some time...............may the best IEM win!

L to R 1st row
TANGZU Wan'er S.G, TinHiFi T4 Plus, Kinera Pandamon
L to R 2nd row
TinHiFi C3, Tin HiFi T2 DLC, Kiwi Ears Cadenza
L to R 3rd row
TinHiFi C2, TRN XuanWu, DUNU KIMA



*


----------



## citral23

Nimweth said:


> I still listen to my ZS7. It is one of my favourite KZs and my favourite KZ hybrid.


I mean it's bulky, heavy, uncomfortable, but at least it's a very fun set! Won't do any good for jazz but kicking a good old archspire and letting the sub roll always brought a smile to my face


----------



## ywheng89

o0genesis0o said:


> IMHO, IE600 is an inoffensive tuned IEM, but it is not close to the technical performance of IE900. The IE900 is how a TOTL should be: unusual, kind of risky, but at the same time rewarding. I think it’s a bit too expensive, but it’s always on my list, waiting for when Senny gives up and provide a big discount. I couldn’t care less about IE600, since it’s alright, and many are alright nowadays.


Ahhhhh got it. Best is to demo both I guess.


----------



## Ceilidh

ywheng89 said:


> Shio is here today! Will give them a listen tonight..
> listened to it very briefly, slightly elevated bass and very dynamic sounding as with most CS43198
> Still trying to figure out how to adjust the gain
> 
> ...


according to a reddit post, you can switch from low to high gain and back again by pressing the + and - buttons at the same time.
You might need to hold the buttons a few seconds to do so.
Apparently the LED is red in low gain during PCM playback, and it turns yellow in high gain.
Haven't seen any detailled review yet, so I wonder if the LED also changes colour depending on the file quality.


----------



## ywheng89

Ceilidh said:


> according to a reddit post, you can switch from low to high gain and back again by pressing the + and - buttons at the same time.
> You might need to hold the buttons a few seconds to do so.
> Apparently the LED is red in low gain during PCM playback, and it turns yellow in high gain.
> Haven't seen any detailled review yet, so I wonder if the LED also changes colour depending on the file quality.


Yeap, managed to figure it out just now!
Will listen to it more tonight and share some impressions. So far I would say it’s pretty good for the asking price.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Few IEMs captured my imagination more than the famous planar-BA hybrid from Dunu. Finally. _Finally_. I have laid my hands on Talos. How do they sound? You can find out on head-fi or my blog. 



> My experience with Talos mirrors my previous experience with Dunu Vulkan. I walked away from the listening sessions with an almost empty feeling. That does not mean that Talos is not good. No, it’s an elegant-sounding and handsome-looking IEM. I just expected more, especially from the BA gimmick.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> ...


----------



## ywheng89

o0genesis0o said:


> Few IEMs captured my imagination more than the famous planar-BA hybrid from Dunu. Finally. _Finally_. I have laid my hands on Talos. How do they sound? You can find out on head-fi or my blog.


I like them too! They’re good, I spent my time mostly on the Planar mode only. The hybrid mode is a little fatiguing for me


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 7, 2023)

Finally A/B Fiio FH15 against Monarch Mk II today.





_What's the point of paying more? FH15 sounds just like, if not better than Monarch. Killer IEM! Best!_

That's what I would say if I want to hype these IEMs up. But nah, these FH15 are good but not miraculous IEMs. The combination of tuning choice and likely the great implementation of the EST drivers allows _Monarch to dig a deeper layer into the micro details of detail-rich classical recordings_. If you listen to busy, loud music, you might think that FH15 and Monarch sound the same in terms of resolution. However, with my demanding recordings, the gap between two sets of IEMs are small but noticeable. And after noticing, I felt a distinct sense of lacking when going back to FH15.

_Edit: it sounds a bit elitism, so let me clarify. If the music does not stress the transducers that much nor require that much micro detailing for enjoyment, you can totally get away with not having Monarch's resolution._

What FH15 does better than Monarch II is bass. It out-punches (is that even a word?) the Monarch whilst maintaining clear and textured baseline. Monarch has an obscene amount of sub bass rumble, but it lacks distinct bass punches. For instance, when I listen to Despacito (don't laugh, the bass line is great  ), Monarch produces a lot of "brrrrr" rumble but the punch is soft. I think it's because a couple dBs missing from the mid bass rather than the weakness of the dynamic driver in Monarch.






Speaking of Monarch, it is another example that you should be wary of impressions from memory. For whatever reason, I always remember Monarch as Harman-ish with 12db ear gain, razor thin low midrange. That couldn't be further from the truth. It actually has a chopped-off, 8dB ear-gain. This lower ear-gain impacts the overall tonal balance, which in turn gives Monarch slightly thicker the overall presentation than what I remember.

Think of it this way. The "loudness" stems from the upper midrange where our ears are the most sensitive. If the upper midrange is more quiet, we can increase the volume, which in turn highlight the frequency below and above the upper midrange. In case of Monarch, it means the bass is obscene and the treble air is apparent.

*The biggest strength of Monarch is resolution, especially micro detailing.* After a critical listening session with Monarch, my other IEMs do not sound the same anymore. In fact, I was so tempted to say "F it" and pay for the IEM right there.

I managed to avoid the temptation because of one reason: *Monarch's soundstage is not as outstanding* as the rest of its presentation. It feels somewhat flat, like a 3.5 or 4/5 rather than a knock-out 5/5. I guess you cannot win at everything.


----------



## Leonarfd

Tried the Monarch II besides my SA6 and actually preffered the SA6, even while having less sub bass it felt more impactful and faster. The sub and mid bass is also more in harmony with SA6.
I liked everything else with Monarch II just can't justify a IEM if the low end is off.



o0genesis0o said:


> Monarch produces a lot of "brrrrr" rumble but the punch is soft. I think it's because a couple dBs missing from the mid bass rather than the weakness of the dynamic driver in Monarch.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Leonarfd said:


> Tried the Monarch II besides my SA6 and actually preffered the SA6, even while having less sub bass it felt more impactful and faster. The sub and mid bass is also more in harmony with SA6.
> I liked everything else with Monarch II just can't justify a IEM if the low end is off.



Yeah, Monarch's bass is ... strange. That's a good IEM, but something about it that I don't want to open the wallet. But for resolution, it's among the bests that I have auditioned. 

Oh, and Monarch are huge. Not as stuffy and uncomfortable like Blessing 2 due Monarch's bent nozzles, but I can feel my ears "stuffed" by the IEMs.


----------



## DynamicEars

o0genesis0o said:


> Finally A/B Fiio FH15 against Monarch Mk II today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said and great (unbiased?) comparison

About bass punch, I dont think the tuning lacks in punch per se since punch is at 50-70, or 60hz ish with extension up and down few hz. My Mest have similar bass shelf and they are very punchy, same with my cheap intime sora
This is always the case Im standing out of the Monarch MK2 fence, not jumping in but I won't go out of curiosity. Thanks for poiting that out. I guess lot of friends here also stated that DD in thieaudio line up is not as stellar as other aspects, but on Monarch thread, some sounded like fanboy (I don't want to use such a harsh word but that's the case). 
So I guess must be limitation of the driver or bad dampening or bad airflow in the tube, maybe.


----------



## Leonarfd

Comfort is always a factor, one of the best IEM's for the money I tried this year has been Penon FAN 2 but for me the comfort is not there.


----------



## ldo77

Leonarfd said:


> Comfort is always a factor, one of the best IEM's for the money I tried this year has been Penon FAN 2 but for me the comfort is not there.


Same here


----------



## lushmelody

Leonarfd said:


> Comfort is always a factor, one of the best IEM's for the money I tried this year has been Penon FAN 2 but for me the comfort is not there.


Thats what I think will be QKZ/HBB Khan's Achilles heel....


----------



## helloh3adfi

Redcarmoose said:


> *Just when you thought it was safe to go on Head-fi, the battle of the 9. Yep, nine IEMs all priced $19.00-$119.00, battling it out for superiority. I can tell you that in a round about way they all sound relatively close to the same. While obviously there are differences, I mean two of them are Planar IEMs, but this will be a study in subtleties. While the best ones could be subjective of course, we will be looking for a style of objectivity, if even possible? Stay tuned this will take some time...............may the best IEM win!*


Truthear HOLA shouldn't be left out.


----------



## Leonarfd

With China new year incoming, it's probably around the time now we need to order anything to get it before everything takes a break over there. The new year resolution of buying less audio gear this year has already failed 🤔 already some orders done this January.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2023)

helloh3adfi said:


> Truthear HOLA shouldn't be left out.


I can’t have all of them? But what you can do is cross reference with one that someone compares the HOLA to, in my set. Then try to relate it to the rest. There will always be the flavor of the month. Then next month another flavor, and so on...ad infinitum.


----------



## helloh3adfi

o0genesis0o said:


> Finally A/B Fiio FH15 against Monarch Mk II today.


Thanks for the comparison. Have you tried Variations and Xenns Up, too?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

o0genesis0o said:


> Coming soon from your friendly reviewer
> 
> I don’t have the “best” dongles (M15 and RU6) to compare though.
> 
> ...


Taking cables as an acute  case of audiophilia, typical responses to "non-believers " often include phrases "if you music library can appreciate it", or  "if you can discern the difference", or "if  your system will allow to hear it" - then "forget about it".

While I do listen to many "golden classic" recordings where treble is gentle, I do have a couple of Chesky CDs for curiousity reference comparisons (amazing job they do and great guiding through to expand/improve listening experience, big thanks to them).

I do not have any desktop setups, no home audio, no TV. The TV and couch place is occupied by a little grand piano and we built a small home organ 
From there, I am not exactly sure about full validity of  recording "references". Ibcan only chuckle at statements as "my best music experience was at the concert with dynamic drivers" of too influential "reviewer highly regrettably 
My reference in my limited IEM quest is live music that I am fortunate to experience (to your previous question, that I left unanswered, not to go much off-topic, I do not play any instruments, I compensated with children: older ones played 3 different instruments at orchestra/performance level; the youngest will have to play Sibelius concerto as his final piece - so I have few more years to enjoy violin ).

Back to the music reproduction, with the violin alone, as the single near-perfect acoustic instrument,  most recordings are far-field, with a microphone at some distance - understandably easier and more pleasant sound, but loosing a lot of charm.
So even for violin recordings, I would not be exactly sure what "reference sound" exactly is - different players, different violins, strings and  where and how you record it to capture some (limited) part of the amazing beauty - and all the overtone series are there for the ultimate test of limited reproduction capabilities.

Now returning to the cables, as the most well-cut "audiophilia"  example,  I have access to a sensitive equipment to record and document electrical signal propagation. I asked repeatedly - no one could explain to me what real difference can be exactly  measured for "more substantial or expansive sound, etc; only "believer" pep-talk crap.
Then I can't understand what is the difference there, so all the "believer" talk for me is just  for the gullible.... Once again, *The Emperor's New Clothes* by Hans Christian Andersen (thank you, Wikipedia) would be a very relevant/appropriate cultural reference to refer to here.

Now, sources are definitely an active part of a sound chain. Their function is to convert a digital signal  to the  analog one faithfully. Ideally, there is only one way for faithful or "transparent" reproduction, the rest will modify or "cook" the sound (as the most expensive DAPs prominently do, e.g. A&K) one way or another. Take the lamp amplifiers or that recent craze with R-2R, such as RU6. Publishing the specs (distortion, noise) Cayin feels quite apologetic for RU6 and duly so. It may sound pleasant/ecstatic - the psychoacoustic of the sound reproduction is reasonably understood at least to the point to commercially exploit it. But then, once you distorted the sound, it is often hard to get back to "faithful". With the faithful DAC  reproduction, one can DSP it all the way you like it, at almost no extra cost. Surely, it is not much of an  "audiophile" way, but think about it.

Final thoughts: I do realize that I write here in the forum largely dominated by the reviewers, who succeed by getting more "free samples for their unbiased reviews", and their livelihood (or hooby experience) is optimized by cheerful promotions of the commercial products one way or another (for the reference, would you trust your doctor talking enthusiastically about a new drug, if you would know that this drug is introduced to him/her on a free resort trip, while his/her opinion is of course totally "unbiased" )


----------



## helloh3adfi

PhonoPhi said:


> Now returning to the cables, as the most well-cut "audiophilia"  example,  I have access to a sensitive equipment to record and document electrical signal propagation. I asked repeatedly - no one could explain to me what real difference can be exactly  measured for "more substantial or expansive sound, etc; only "believer" pep-talk crap.
> Then I can't understand what is the difference there, so all the "believer" talk for me is just  for the gullible.... Once again, *The Emperor's New Clothes* by Hans Christian Andersen (thank you, Wikipedia) would be a very relevant/appropriate cultural reference to refer to here.


My friend, why won't you measure a couple of cables and convice people on Head-Fi? Of course it's easier to tell them off as "believer" and "crap talk"? 
Soon I'm going to buy some stuff to measure cables.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DynamicEars said:


> Combined the recent great tuning IEMs (please take a note that all these arent my own measurement (only Intime Sora), so expect slight unit variation measurement since this wont be very accurate, but at least a glimpse of comparison)
> 
> Love how tuning is become better and better in budget section, in fact, they are more or less close to my preference target (I created my own target based on my own experience, listening to lot of IEMs from budget to TOTL, measurements, adjustments, EQs (boost and cut every single point of frequencies to exactly know what how the sound of that range and measure them, homeworks by years)
> 
> ...


Great👍

I’d add Monarch/AFUL P5/ Tea family (monitor flat)

as well as U12t/N5005/DQ6S/ Precogvision target style ”pinna gain dip”  down-beat curve to the popular tuning above.

Here is the generalization 


AmericanSpirit said:


> If you spend sometime with bravery, and fit it to the HTRF, Bravery is very good IEM that I personally like it more than SA6 now.
> 
> It’s all qdc families —smooth, resolving—
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Finally A/B Fiio FH15 against Monarch Mk II today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leonarfd said:


> Tried the Monarch II besides my SA6 and actually preffered the SA6, even while having less sub bass it felt more impactful and faster. The sub and mid bass is also more in harmony with SA6.
> I liked everything else with Monarch II just can't justify a IEM if the low end is off.


Hmm it seems Monarcch MkII still suffers from same slow low end syndromes that OG has. They should have made the dynamic driver to LCP or like. I bet of they take spetrum decay both Monarchs will suffer from this




transient delay in dynamic driver creating uneven feeling.

This also happen to LCP driver ones like Trurhear ZERO, but to my experience they only suffer very end of sub-bass of which Truthear/Crin trimmed it down to reduce distortions and slow transients


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

helloh3adfi said:


> My friend, why won't you measure a couple of cables and convice people on Head-Fi? Of course it's easier to tell them off as "believer" and "crap talk"?
> Soon I'm going to buy some stuff to measure cables.


Whatever I measured was identical for the same cable resistance, and I spent quite a bit of time and resources onto it to state this. Surely, the difference exists between poor thin stock cables of > 1-2 Ohm and simple good ones < 0.3-0.4 Ohm - nothing beyond that fir transducers at 14 Ohm and above.
No reasonable evidence for cables, such as silver/coper delusion exists. Otherwise do point it out, please!
The onus is clearly on those "believers" to demonstrate any difference and then how it can be properly reproduced and documented independently.

Surely, as it was observed multiple times, those "believers" will hide and delude themselves by a pep-talk like yours


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lushmelody said:


> Thats what I think will be QKZ/HBB Khan's Achilles heel....


Have you tried QKZ’s Kahn?

I don’t recall seeing any impressions yet.

Curious if QKZ is able to source new drivers from their old line ups.
I have following QKZ and they are all sub par
VK1 / VK3 / VK4 / KD4 / KD7 / CK3 / CK7 / CK9


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> Whatever I measured was identical for the same resistance. Surely, the difference exists between poor think stock cables of > 1-2 Ohm and simple god ones < 0.3-0.4 Ohm - nothing beyond that. No reasonable evidence exist. So the onus is on those "believers" to demonstrate any difference and then how it can be documented independently.
> 
> Surely, they will hide and delude themselves by a pep-talknlike yours
> 
> So I am not


But you think I’m delusional wasting hours of my life taking notes for all those cable-roll impressions besides ear tip roll notes?

it’s not only frequency response that small changes in impedance makes, I guess.  Like LPF changes, the touch of the tone, it certainly changes tonal signature by a certain margin that “pleasure/disappointment“ me for each cable roll.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have you tried QKZ’s Kahn?
> 
> I don’t recall seeing any impressions yet.
> 
> ...


My two QKZ: X7 and AK6 pro (both about $5) are at or above KZ EDX, as a simple relevant reference.

After this QKZ experience and very much enjoying my ESX, I totally stopped buying any IEMs with DDs - saved from a lot of impulse shopping 


AmericanSpirit said:


> But you think I’m delusional wasting hours of my life taking notes for all those cable-roll impressions besides ear tip roll notes?
> 
> it’s not only frequency response that small changes in impedance makes, I guess.  but it certainly changes tonal signature by a certain margin that “pleasure/disappointment“ me for each cable roll.


You are enjoying the hobby.
Trying to convince others that the difference is really material and not purely psychoacoustical requires good documented evidence - without it, the efforts to convince others are indeed delusional, as per a very definition of it.


----------



## helloh3adfi

PhonoPhi said:


> Whatever I measured was identical for the same cable resistance, and I spent quite a bit of time and resources onto it to state it. Surely, the difference exists between poor think stock cables of > 1-2 Ohm and simple good ones < 0.3-0.4 Ohm - nothing beyond that.


It seems you also used a multimeter with almost no digits. I think you should rather use measuring tools for mOhm. Can't tell any difference, if I only see 0,2 Ohm. That's not accurate enough.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

helloh3adfi said:


> It seems you also used a multimeter with almost no digits. I think you should rather use measuring tools for mOhm. Can't tell any difference, if I only see 0,2 Ohm. That's not accurate enough.


Why do you "conveniently" assume for others?
A simple multimeter is enough to differentiate, true!
Then, all your mOhm precision is destroyed by limitations of the wire junctions if you ever tried to do proper precise measurements.

I am taliking about AC measurements with monitoring waveforms way beyond simple DC measurements, no difference below 50 kHz.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> My two QKZ: X7 and AK6 pro (both about $5) are at or above KZ EDX, as a simple relevant reference.
> 
> After this QKZ experience and very much enjoying my ESX, I totally stopped buying any IEMs with DDs - saved from a lot of impulse shopping
> 
> ...


Well yea if trying to proof by objectivity, I probably need to measure a lot of harmonic distortion charts, cross-talks, group delay of phases, how linear L/R would go, a square impulse response by each frequency bands before and after, with controlled room temperature, insertion depth, those variables could impact the sonic delivery.  

There is also subjective impression sharing method that’s purely subjective but human is very interesting thing. They some times can outperform machines, sometime not even a fraction of what hardware based thing could do.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

helloh3adfi said:


> My friend, why won't you measure a couple of cables and convice people on Head-Fi? Of course it's easier to tell them off as "believer" and "crap talk"?
> Soon I'm going to buy some stuff to measure cables.


Buy something to measure cables? Why the 3 things you need are at the top of your head?

I just cable rolled on my Heyday and I can hear a slight difference, I can't say exactly what it is other than I like A vs B and that's good enough for me!

Tripowin Zoe the cheap cable won out.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Well yea if trying to proof by objectivity, I probably need to measure a lot of harmonic distortion charts, cross-talks, group delay of phases, how linear L/R would go, a square impulse response by each frequency bands before and after, with controlled room temperature, insertion depth, those variables could impact the sonic delivery.
> 
> There is also subjective impression sharing method that’s purely subjective but human is very interesting thing. They some times can outperform machines, sometime not even a fraction of what hardware based thing could do.


We are talking about cables, not transducers. Transducers are indeed complicated with the individual insertion, etc.
Cables just carry an electrical signal - nowhere to hide beyond the collection of "scientifically sounding phrases". Just show. No one did so far.
Only "believer" talk so far, and this talk is really cheap.


----------



## helloh3adfi

TheDeafMonk said:


> I just cable rolled on my Heyday and I can hear a slight difference, I can't say exactly what it is other than I like A vs B and that's good enough for me!


Speaking about the Heyday cable, isn't that stock cable supposed to be better than OG Wu Zetian cable? It looks similar to https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004495861539.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> We are talking about cables, not transducers. Transducers are indeed complicated with the individual insertion, etc.
> Cables just carry an electrical signal- there is nowhere to hide beyond the collection of "scientifically sounding phrases". Just show. No one did so far.


yes but we are not connecting cable to our brain.

cable is a component of the combination of all other sound reproduction system, including transducer, and dac/dap. There will be interactions when swtiching cable A to B, and it shall be considered as final impact to the sonic delivery.

if measured cable’s physical properties alone, it’s just a quantification of variable stats, not final delivery. That makes this hobby an interesting one though, you’ll never know how those chemistry would blend👀


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Speaking about the Heyday cable, isn't that stock cable supposed to be better than OG Wu Zetian cable? It looks similar to https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004495861539.html


Depending on personal sonic preference I guess. Not always expensive cables matches better to one’s preference.

By the way that KBEAR cable looks nice!


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have you tried QKZ’s Kahn?
> 
> I don’t recall seeing any impressions yet.
> 
> ...


I might audition the Khan on monday. The retailer in my country has got them in stock. If they have a demo unit, I will audition and share some impressions on the Khan.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> yes but we are not connecting cable to our brain.
> 
> cable is a component of the combination of all other sound reproduction system, including transducer, and dac/dap. There will be interactions when swtiching cable A to B, and it shall be considered as final impact to the sonic delivery.
> 
> if measured cable’s physical properties alone, it’s just a quantification of variable stats, not final delivery. That makes this hobby an interesting one though, you’ll never know how those chemistry would blend👀


A cable just carries the signal from a source to a transducer, so  most direct measurements can be performed.

Switching cables may affect insertion, etc and give some perceivable difference but that would not be the property of a cable.

There used to be some talk attempting to bring cable capacitance and inductance into the picture.
For IEM cables it failed, again based on a lack of any tangible evidence.
 For power speaker cables, especially low-Ohm ones, indeed, matching all the components of the impedance can matter!

Totally seriously, I was able to convince myself that blue cables are the best and to enjoy this imagined difference quite a bit all the way!
I did not present my "beliefs" as universal and also they did not cost me much at all,  compared to those $1000+ (or even $100+) cables.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

helloh3adfi said:


> Speaking about the Heyday cable, isn't that stock cable supposed to be better than OG Wu Zetian cable? It looks similar to https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004495861539.html


I can't open that link , but the Heyday cable went immediately to my blue EJ07M'S!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> A cable just carries the signal from a source to a transducer, so  most direct measurements can be performed.
> 
> Switching cables may affect insertion, etc and give some perceivable difference but that would not be the property of a cable.
> 
> ...


Maybe try reading O-ring principle would form a new perspective to your current position?

https://blog.thinkreliability.com/o-ring-failure-breaking-one-cause-into-causes

one small change in a component believed to have immaterial impact on final result by group of  geniuses on the earth’s best brain NASA, was deemed to be a key factor.

And yes someone has to conduct proper research project and academic paper with peer reviews, but as far as we can share with less academic subjectIve impressions which we are practicing on head-fi every moment, it’s a practical tools of communication I believe, to rely on those subjectIve impressions or not is also purely individual’s subjective decision which shouldn’t hurt anyone😁


----------



## gadgetgod

Just gonna spam here with my Symphonium Meteor post for tonight. Man this IEM sounds so pleasing and charming. I was awake till 5 AM yesterday listening to this beauty. The bass is tight, it doesn't feel like an all-BA set. The plasticky BA timbre is hardly there, haven't noticed it yet at all. The vocals are also quite charming on this set. Compared to the SA6 Ultra that I recently had, this one has a better bass response, more punch, and a lush body as well. Although SA6Ultra is still the best-detailed set around this 600$ price point, but the Meteor is more charming, more attractive, and more pleasing to listen to for long hours!! using yesterday's image as I am too tired tonight(have to get some sleep tonight).


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe try reading O-ring principle would form a new perspective to your current position?


I am not sure about your vague reference, sorry. 
Are you able to explain it here?

Otherwise, I can in turn refer you to that very good tale of Andersen about emperor's clothes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

PhonoPhi said:


> I am not sure about your vague reference, sorry.
> Are you able to explain it here?
> 
> Otherwise, I can in turn refer you to that very good tale of Andersen about emperor's clothes.


Updated comments.

If you refer sharing our subjective impressions on head-fi as Andersen’s naked emperor, then maybe yes. It’s purely subjective and we have no way to proof our subjectivity, unless in near future we could digitally simulate human ”mind” on a quantum computers and objectively measure those.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 7, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Updated comments.
> 
> If you refer sharing our subjective impressions on head-fi as Andersen’s naked emperor, then maybe yes. It’s purely subjective and we have no way to proof our subjectivity, unless in near future we could digitally simulate human ”mind” on a quantum computers and objectively measure those.





AmericanSpirit said:


> Updated comments.
> 
> If you refer sharing our subjective impressions on head-fi as Andersen’s naked emperor, then maybe yes. It’s purely subjective and we have no way to proof our subjectivity, unless in near future we could digitally simulate human ”mind” on a quantum computers and objectively measure those.


So no tangible evidences and no tangible approaches to get ones. Understood.
Those scientists involved with quantim computers, at least get their grant money   - while all  empty words can be shaved with the Occam's razor


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

gadgetgod said:


> Just gonna spam here with my Symphonium Meteor post for tonight. Man this IEM sounds so pleasing and charming. I was awake till 5 AM yesterday listening to this beauty. The bass is tight, it doesn't feel like an all-BA set. The plasticky BA timbre is hardly there, haven't noticed it yet at all. The vocals are also quite charming on this set. Compared to the SA6 Ultra that I recently had, this one has a better bass response, more punch, and a lush body as well. Although SA6Ultra is still the best-detailed set around this 600$ price point, but the Meteor is more charming, more attractive, and more pleasing to listen to for long hours!! using yesterday's image as I am too tired tonight(have to get some sleep tonight).


What’s the driver composition of Meteor?

 I couldn’t find any easy reference.










Not exact the same but FR of Meteor seemed a refined version of ZS5, slightly U-tuned netural with 2.5k peak 5k dip.

For people with 2.5k pinna gain resonance peak, it may sound very “spot-on and pleasant” at same time.

 For people with 3.1khz gain peak like myself, may feel Meteor “inoffensive yet engaging”.


For people with 3.5khz peak which shall be the upper quartile may not find Meteor hit anywhere near.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 7, 2023)

Yume 2 is 149.00 this weekend at Amazon, Linsoul, AliExpress, and likely other sites.  I bit my tongue and bought one.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> So no tangible evidences and no tangible approaches to get ones. Understood.
> Those scientists involved with quantim computers, at least get their grant money   - while all  empty words can be shaved with the Occam's razor


It’s a matter of someone motivated enough to conduct proper academic study to this shrinking industry of which I believe there is very little motivations for sure, unlike those hot topics that get an easy DARPA funds.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> What’s the driver composition of Meteor?
> 
> I couldn’t find any easy reference.
> 
> ...


Meteor has a 4BA driver configuration bro.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gadgetgod said:


> Meteor has a 4BA driver configuration bro.


Thanks! Competent enough as I find no extra needs for same 4BA Bravery unless in a need of those extra air /finesse, and layering.

I will keep Meteor on my wishlist👍 The tuning and those engineering effort surely is intriguing


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks! Competent enough as I find no extra needs for same 4BA Bravery unless in a need of those extra air /finesse, and layering.
> 
> I will keep Meteor on my wishlist👍 The tuning and those engineering effort surely is intriguing


i was myself intrigued by their marketing haha. that PHAT thing, also I have experience with Bravery as well. This one has a better tone.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

gadgetgod said:


> i was myself intrigued by their marketing haha. that PHAT thing, also I have experience with Bravery as well. This one has a better tone.


My impression to Bravery was C grade with their stock cable&stock Xelastec Crystal /Xelastec. “Ah. Another bright V” Until very recent revisiting, when HRTF matched Bravery’s tonality is like this




Fragile but beautiful.

I bet Meteor has similar philosophy with better technologies packed.  Hope I have an indefinite budget😢


----------



## domq422

o0genesis0o said:


> Finally A/B Fiio FH15 against Monarch Mk II today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genuinely fantastic write up. I was listening to my pair last night for the first time in probably 3 weeks and the sheer resolution was what stood out the most. The mid bass hit is a touch soft, but the sub bass rumble is so enveloping, it allows me to enjoy the overall fr - more so than any set that I've tried or owned. The shells were vibrating at one point on a particular song and it stood out to me with that "Wow" Factor. I've owned them for nearly a year now but every time I get the chance to sit down and listen to them, it puts a smile on my face. Sure there are probably better sets out there for particular points on the Fr, but the Monarchs, to me at least, are the complete package for almost all of my library. 

Fit is a very important subject I will say, however. I got lucky. After 3 hours though, I started to feel discomfort on my outer ear + listeners fatigue as well. Definitely something to keep in mind for anyone looking to drop the kilobuck.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 7, 2023)

Is the original Penon Fan worth buying if you have Fan 2?


----------



## Surf Monkey

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the original Penon Fan worth buying if you got the Fan 2?  The original Fan is half price this month.



I’m skipping it. The Fan 2 is so good, I don’t see any compelling reason to add the older version.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2023)

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the original Penon Fan worth buying if you got the Fan 2?  The original Fan is half price this month.


If it’s half-price that makes it a no-brainer purchase, but I don’t see it as “on-sale” for less than $139.00? 


The Fan and Fan 2 are opposites really! Also they are complementary due to such characteristics!


It is worth buying if you like the standard V signature with a fabulous midrange? That may make no sense at all but that’s exactly what it is. The original Fan is truly amazing and in a way my review (exposure) enlightened me to the original as it didn’t seem to have that much hype recently? But that’s what happened was it was sent to me for free and I reviewed it, plus honestly loved what it does. Representing it’s price bracket or better than the price bracket I almost can’t answer as I basically love the Penon sound. Yet at the same time the stage seems better and bigger than many in relation to the price bracket. The Fan 2 is neutral where the Fan 1 is the basic consumer tune, which makes the Fan 1 unique as it’s the most consumer tune Penon has ever done. The fit is way different than say the Fan 2 or the ISN D10 as the Fan nozzle is not that long or intrusive. But all and all I really feel it’s a great package. Of course I got it for free, so take that for what it’s worth. But still the build is wonderful the included cable is nice, though if you want 4.4mm or 2.5mm balanced you will need a different cable. Still I found the included cable which is single crystal copper with silver plating to be perfect, as it has just enough warmth and just enough high-end detail. I rolled cables and found I liked the ISN S2 also, but remember that gives the opportunity to use 4.4mm amplification. The Fan is actually dark blue clear in back of the faceplate, which is a style of resin impregnated (stabilized) wood. The Fan 1 has a great metal nozzle that holds ear-tip lips on well. I kinda feel their will be a resurgence of interest in this single IEM. Primarily because it does fast transient bass imaging and is a thrill. But also because of the careful line it walks not being too bright or ever too dull. It remains to exhibit the smooth Penon midrange despite being V shaped, which in a way makes it complementary to the Fan 2, plus some may find it more comfortable too. Read my review if you want to know more.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan.24906/reviews#review-29883


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 7, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> What a busy day, since I noticed I rent out my ZS5 to my friend never got it back, he went back to Japan after that, so I ordered KZ ZS5, my introductory Chi-fi IEM, to keep this as a memorial collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow up on ”minor changed” KZ ZS5.

I’ve left ZS5 all night long playing tracks to let 10mm subwoofer and 6mm midrange drivers to have their legs stretched.

▶︎All with stock Cable and even stock M size star line black ear tips which I usually rips off from most of KZ’s IEM.






Some cross reference between Crin’s neutral target vs new ZS5 with Timeless referencing point.

▶︎When comparing Timeless vs Crin target and look back to new ZS5, you probably would notice for upper-mid section, ZS5 is actually fairly neutral with a dip set at 3khz, with 2khz and 4khz peaks. This approach is similar to 64 Audio U12t, AKG N5005, or KZ DQ6S, gain peak compensating dip to make “softer touch”.  I can confirm this tuning works same to N5005 which has 1 tweeter inside its nozzle as opposed to ZS5’s 2 tweeter in the nozzle.




▶︎Both N5005 (w/ bass filter) and ZS5 provide similar sub-bass lift, as well as upper mid approach, leaving major differences in N5005 with neutral mid vs recess ZS5 Mid. Both of them suffer from “BA-timbre” syndromes for sure due to the direct sound image injection of tweeter’s location in the nozzle, both N5005 and ZS5 took evasive approach in order to tackle this problem by dipping 4-6khz by 5-10db respectively.

▶︎I noticed ZS5‘s trim is better than N5005’s in prevention of “BA-timbre, grainy timbre due to the placement of BA in the nozzle; direct imaging projection side effect”.  ZS5’s scoop is deeper and that’s a wild challenge but it has to be considering the nature of Bellsing’s 30095’s performance and number of BA is in the nozzle (1 for N5005 vs 2 for ZS5).

❓Then why and what motivates AKG and KZ to place the BA in the nozzle with all those after mess to consider for the first place?

My guess is “tubeless” sonic product delivery 🗣️🦻that is primary motivation. A direct sound imaging projection by balanced armature driver isn’t something new to our IEM world, long time legend Etymotic Research has been been the follower of this that we know well.  For N5005, I confirmed the single knowles tweeter is dedicated from upper mid all the way to the end of the top-end by experimenting to cover the BA’s outlet. For new ZS5, product guide indicates one 30095 for HF, another 30095 for UHF.


▶︎when looking at new ZS5’s UHF, you will notice very high air floors which is pretty unusual for any IEMs, and yet ZS5 had it rendered with 30095 in the nozzle right next to your ear drum, unlike latest 30019s, the old 30095 tweeter is a bit low in resolving capabilities but we should not forget 30095 did sounded softer /rougher when compared to latest gen of Bellsing. Probably this maybe a reason that JH Audio and Campfire audio found “soft but somehow undefined” tweeter matches with their tonality forming.  I confirmed this is not a measurement artifact, with A-B test with Softears RSV / Bravery / Anole VX. This ZS5 does have the floor.



As a benefit of 30095 right next to your ear drum, like ER4, you get not too offensive yet pretty nice atmospheric finesse surround you. Another 30095 is dedicated sub10khz so there is no feeling of “too much”.

▶︎Mid range 6mm does its job, not market leading class LCP we see nowadays, but not too bad at the same time, sounds like as good as GK10’s midrange DD so does subwoofer.

▶︎Unlike latest KZ’s XUN, their old DD has shorter decay, which of course will reduce the impact of deep reaching extension but actually I feel it is less revealing of weaker driver spec. Subwoofer does its job without too much offense on “slow” side.

Overall: with minor changed tuning of this 4way tubeless 2BA in the nozzle, 10mm DD subwoofer, 6mm midrange DD, with nicely tuned inoffensive yet engaging and high visibility tuning, even compared to the latest ZAS/ZEX, I guess this newly tuned ZS5 hit on top my KZ preference of all 30-ish collections of my whole KZ/CCA families.

If you can find minor changed ZS5 around 30USD, it’s worth a try👍👍

 Especially for audiophiles got bored with “polite” and “elite” neutral and natural sounding IEMs. And those GK10 lovers, this new ZS5 may bring you a great entertaining moment. It’s miraculous final product, it won’t work with latest 30019s’s tweeter, or it will be too offensive and will total tonal balance too aggressive like the current models. It was a miraculous match with old 30095, great tuning, and unique design in driver placements and combinations that materialized new ZS5 into something that’s worth my lengthy coverage which I usually don’t for “so-so” grade IEMs.  Great re-discovery of new ZS5.

New ZS5 get my fullmark endorsement for excitement. But don’t expect too much for acoustic genre, ZS5 is mainly for having excitement for digital-native genres.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Surf Monkey said:


> I’m skipping it. The Fan 2 is so good, I don’t see any compelling reason to add the older version.



That's just how I felt about the ISN H30, which has almost the same driver configuration as the Fan 2, except with one less DD (The Fan 2 has 2 DDs). I really like the H30.


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Fan original is nothing like the H30 or Fan 2, they are opposite, where both H30 and Fan 2 is a style of warm neutral, the original Fan is V shaped.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2023)

InvisibleInk said:


> That's just how I felt about the ISN H30, which has almost the same driver configuration as the Fan 2, except with one less DD (The Fan 2 has 2 DDs). I really like the H30.


In my opinion the Penon Fan 2 is miles better than ISN H30, miles. Also I’m pretty sure I’m not alone in finding this out? They are both warm-neutral but the Fan 2 has more smoothness in the upper regions, as well as more accomplished bass down below, the Fan 2 is one of my all time favorites, but you need a warm source and a warm cable. The ISN H30 gets almost bright up-top to where the Fan 2 has less and becomes a more even performer. IMO

The Fan 2 with the style of BA includes for treble has better detail and spacial complexity than the ISN H30. IMO

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan2.26145/reviews#review-29596

Because of the inherent neutrality of the Fan 2, it can go both bright and more warm, because it walks this middle line in response. Not like the original Fan that’s always thick sounding.


----------



## Leonarfd

Would say that both the H30 and Fan 2 are close, did find the bass texture best in FAN 2 while the H30 had better extension in the sub bass. Still that FAN 2s  duo 6mm dynamic bass drivers is very technical and fun and beats the H30 9.2 mm single bass driver in resolution and impact.

Same with air the H30 has some better treble extension. At the same time H30 has a little nasty 7k peak that ruins it treble some.

Akros in his FAN2 video also showed the H30 having the best extension on both end, but also it's flaws in the treble region.

As for tuning the FAN 2 is better tuned overall and more fun, one of the better 300$ sets out there. It sounds very balanced from the bass to the highs, and the mids are near perfect.


Redcarmoose said:


> In my opinion the Fan 2 is miles better than H30, miles. Also I’m pretty sure I’m not alone in finding this out?


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 7, 2023)

Leonarfd said:


> Would say that both the H30 and Fan 2 are close, did find the bass texture best in FAN 2 while the H30 had better extension in the sub bass. Still that FAN 2s  duo 6mm dynamic bass drivers is very technical and fun and beats the H30 9.2 mm single bass driver in resolution and impact.
> 
> Same with air the H30 has some better treble extension. At the same time H30 has a little nasty 7k peak that ruins it treble some.
> 
> ...


Perfect mention of the H30 7 kHz peak! While the H30 is still a great IEM, I just feel the Fan 2 is far more accomplished? The Fan 2 is not $300, it’s $279.00. I didn’t notice the sub-bass extension with the ISN H30 being deeper........and I have noted you saying that before, the Fan 2 bass is rounder and bigger, more comfortable, maybe?


----------



## Leonarfd (Jan 7, 2023)

Agree very much on the FAN 2 being the best of the siblings and worth the price over the H30. I just keep the H30 as rock/metal iem when I am at work.

Not often the Penon and ISN stuff gets mentioned in this thread. FAN 2 stands as one of my best discoveries of 2022, only thing dragged them down for me was the angled and long nozzle.


----------



## FranQL

discoveries of the day


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

WAON303 said:


> Not if you are sensitive to lower treble.


Sennheiser has always had open airy and in some cases "sharper" treble. It's never been offensive to me, but too many people have gotten used to inoffensive "harman tuned" treble that rolls off. Senns treble is extended, crisp, and very accurate timberally.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FranQL said:


> discoveries of the day


So what are they? Labels please?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FranQL said:


> discoveries of the day


Omg all those added you can buy a car!
You’ve got both of Aur Audio’s Neon Pro and other one as well? Wow!

Very rare to see FitEar’s non 334 models.
Looking forward for impressions!👀

….what’s that gold IEM….? $25k TRN VX…?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what are they? Labels please?


all TOTLs not sure what thay gold IEM is. And Aur Audio one is actually the one I’m
waiting my pairs for.


----------



## ChrisOc

FranQL said:


> discoveries of the day


Wow! I am already sold on your collection with the Twilight and Alita in the same collection.👌


----------



## gmdb

helloh3adfi said:


> My friend, why won't you measure a couple of cables and convice people on Head-Fi? Of course it's easier to tell them off as "believer" and "crap talk"?
> Soon I'm going to buy some stuff to measure cables.


Some cables can be measured easily on a decent LCR meter.  At least for some basic parameters which can impact sound. Perhaps the easiest test with LCR is to measure resistance against frequency range. Poor cables show a variable response across frequency range. Good cables like those made of UPOCC copper show the same resistance at all frequency responses. This at least tells us that a good cable is not changing the amplitude of some frequencies compared to others.


----------



## FlacFan

No offense, but this cable salad is hardly a 'Discovery'...

I enjoy following discoveries, but getting notifications about cables, Waifu etc. gets really annoying.

Cheers.


----------



## SenorChang8

AmericanSpirit said:


> Omg all those added you can buy a car!
> You’ve got both of Aur Audio’s Neon Pro and other one as well? Wow!
> 
> Very rare to see FitEar’s non 334 models.
> ...


Venture Electronic SIE, it’s just released to the general public. Single DD $100.


----------



## FranQL

AmericanSpirit said:


> Omg all those added you can buy a car!
> You’ve got both of Aur Audio’s Neon Pro and other one as well? Wow!
> 
> Very rare to see FitEar’s non 334 models.
> ...



Nahhh

It is only one day listening to the treasures of @Charlyro222, but you have named the two that have impressed me the most


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FranQL said:


> Nahhh
> 
> It is only one day listening to the treasures of @Charlyro222, but you have named the two that have impressed me the most


Thanks!


----------



## Vonbuddy

Redcarmoose said:


> If it’s half-price that makes it a no-brainer purchase, but I don’t see it as “on-sale” for less than $139.00?
> 
> 
> The Fan and Fan 2 are opposites really! Also they are complementary due to such characteristics!
> ...


Disregard price discussion.


----------



## DynamicEars

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmm it seems Monarcch MkII still suffers from same slow low end syndromes that OG has. They should have made the dynamic driver to LCP or like. I bet of they take spetrum decay both Monarchs will suffer from this
> 
> transient delay in dynamic driver creating uneven feeling.
> 
> This also happen to LCP driver ones like Trurhear ZERO, but to my experience they only suffer very end of sub-bass of which Truthear/Crin trimmed it down to reduce distortions and slow transients



If it the same case, i suspect because over resonance, trapped air inside due bad airflow (bad damping system, lack of air vents). Not particularly bad driver, but more to bad implementation.
I mod lot of things and this is a very common case especially with cheaper chifi using nylon filter on the nozzle that made bass sounded bloated.
Give little hole will solve the problem easily.

But for tube system IEMs sadly nothing we can do, and too bad lot of IEMs suffer the same problem

I forget who posted about "inbalance air pressure inside the IEM" that I agree instantly, but that was a very good read.
And usually can be heard / feel on low frequencies section.


----------



## saldsald

DynamicEars said:


> If it the same case, i suspect because over resonance, trapped air inside due bad airflow (bad damping system, lack of air vents). Not particularly bad driver, but more to bad implementation.
> I mod lot of things and this is a very common case especially with cheaper chifi using nylon filter on the nozzle that made bass sounded bloated.
> Give little hole will solve the problem easily.
> 
> ...


I always find non-tubed IEMs sound more natural (the good ones) because the drivers are allowed to resonate inside the material of the shell before entering the ear. And there are usually no air vents for a tubed DD for the impression of a darker background and better isolation which I don't really like.


----------



## WAON303

How good is the Wu Heyday Bass?

I want a Planar and am looking for solid bass response, I've heard Planar bass is somewhere between BA and DD bass when it comes to slam and tactility.


----------



## Carpet

WAON303 said:


> How good is the Wu Heyday Bass?
> 
> I want a Planar and am looking for solid bass response, I've heard Planar bass is somewhere between BA and DD bass when it comes to slam and tactility.


Zetian Wu is pretty good for bass, lost it's flavor of the month status with the release of the HBB Ultra Max X version (I forget the name okay!). Anyway off the hype train and getting closer to $100. Letshuoer S12 is being discounted too as it's retune/colab versions have come out. If you can spot a pattern here then have a banana!


----------



## FranckZZZ

I just ordered a pair from ebay


----------



## TheDeafMonk

WAON303 said:


> How good is the Wu Heyday Bass?
> 
> I want a Planar and am looking for solid bass response, I've heard Planar bass is somewhere between BA and DD bass when it comes to slam and tactility.


Decent of you add 4db of sub bass shelf boost but for bass the OG or the Hook X would be better


----------



## DynamicEars

saldsald said:


> I always find non-tubed IEMs sound more natural (the good ones) because the drivers are allowed to resonate inside the material of the shell before entering the ear. And there are usually no air vents for a tubed DD for the impression of a darker background and better isolation which I don't really like.


I agree that open cavity inner shell is usually more natural, and so do I, prefer non tube for DD , but for passive crossover, tubed one is better and accurate. Still i prefer the natural impact of good DD in open cavity.
Tubed DD can be good too actually if well vented and have good dampening techniques, like the one in Mest



WAON303 said:


> How good is the Wu Heyday Bass?
> 
> I want a Planar and am looking for solid bass response, I've heard Planar bass is somewhere between BA and DD bass when it comes to slam and tactility.


I never listened to Zetian Wu Heyday but the planar bass if damped propolerly can be good, and they need air too. My modded timeless have great fast tactile speed like BA, with better impact i say like half DD great DD impact. Still I rated the modded timeless bass 8/10, its better than M9 all BA 7.5/10, S8 6.5/10, Kato 7/10, while average KZ non XUN driver around 4.5-5.5 out of 10.
Better than that only mest at 8.5/10, 64audio tia trio 9/10 and Z1R at 9.5/10
So far I haven't find perfect 10/10 bass score of any price IEM that I have listened to.

But for note, the default timeless bass I rated at 6.5/10 because of bad dampening and bad airflow (they have 3 layers of dampers, that drop the bass quality because of bad airflow and wrecked the imaging of timeless)
Not sure with zetian wu damping system / material


----------



## DBaldock9

Redcarmoose said:


> If it’s half-price that makes it a no-brainer purchase, but I don’t see it as “on-sale” for less than $139.00?
> 
> 
> The Fan and Fan 2 are opposites really! Also they are complementary due to such characteristics!
> ...



How many of the Penon earphones have you heard?
Which one would you consider to have the best quality of bass, and which has the most quantity of bass?
Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I agree that open cavity inner shell is usually more natural, and so do I, prefer non tube for DD , but for passive crossover, tubed one is better and accurate. Still i prefer the natural impact of good DD in open cavity.
> Tubed DD can be good too actually if well vented and have good dampening techniques, like the one in Mest
> 
> 
> ...



The Zetian Wu is easily the most dampened of all the planars I have tried. But therein, this is a double-edged sword. The Zetian Wu has the most natural timbre and tonality of the current planar IEM gang, though on the flip-side, it probably is the least technical of the lot.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 8, 2023)

DBaldock9 said:


> How many of the Penon earphones have you heard?
> Which one would you consider to have the best quality of bass, and which has the most quantity of bass?
> Thanks!


I've heard the Fan 1 and Fan 2, the Serial and the Globe and Orb and Vortex, then remember ISN is made by Penon too. That includes the ISN D10, H30 and H50 the EST50, H40 and DO2. So the answer isn't that straight forward. As the ISN D10 has insane bass, probably the most, yet there is that feature due to balance, meaning the D10 still has balance even though the bass is insane and my review posts embellishments of the D10 midrange. The EST50 is second being ISN is always more bass oriented (till the recent H30 and Penon Fan 2) (too me the Fan 2 has better bass than the H30) but who knows, maybe they ARE staying with the theme? The ISN brand is typically more bass oriented, and Penon name brand is more midrange oriented, still that doesn't mean they (Penon) lack in bass in any way, in fact the Penon bass is great!

So the ISN EST50 is second, yet that bass is workable, meaning with different cables it responds totally different and has room for the treble, the EST manufactured treble to came alive as well as the midrange with something like the G4 or better test the ISN SC4 cable. All this still depends on synergy and over-all character of your DAP. Hence more midrange DAPs like the WM1A will offer a more mid centric play-off where the WM1Z is more bass heavy and more treble centric.


I wish I had a simple answer for you but it's complicated?  

Where probably to answer the second part of your question the ISN H50 is the fastest bass and is reminiscent of the hugely successful and popular IER-Z1R. I use the Sony as my ultimate reference. If reviewers don't have the IER-Z1R to compare then they have no reference, no true reference for anything they are comparing bass wise. The H50 plays 2nd fiddle to the IER-Z1R but slightly less presentation of reality and naturalness. Literally the H50 is so close to the IER-Z1R, they contain the same sound stance. Yet the IER-Z1R is the IER-Z1R...in the end!


So there is your answer. 

Most bass ISN D10, most refined with most bass ISN EST50, and fastest best imagined and most like the IER-Z1R.....the ISN H50. The ISN H50 is probably my favorite PENON IEM, of what I have heard. There is the maybe two or three I haven't heard and that would be the ISN D02, the ISN earbud, the Rambo.......and Rambo II, and the Penon Legend and Sphere and Volt.  So I haven't heard 5 products total.................But take note Penon is coming out with a new TOTL which I may get a chance to here. I own every IEM in the below list. But I'm also into cables, meaning I find the effects of cables on the included IEM to fully change the character..........so much so that it moved the ISN EST50 into a special place from just using (other than) the included cable.

In possession: 11 IEMs
ISN D10
ISN H30
ISN H40
ISN H50
ISN EST50

Penon Orb
Penon Fan
Penon Fan 2
Penon Serial
Penon Vortex
Penon Globe

Multiple cables, I'm too lazy to list them all both by Penon and ISN, but they are listed in the following complete data-base!

*Here is a chronological data-base of my Penon/ISN reviews from 2022. This is not including associated brands.*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan.24906/reviews#review-29883*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-audio-h2.26206/reviews#review-29803*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-obsidian.26143/reviews#review-29789*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem-adapter-cable.25805/reviews#review-29704*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-orb.24440/reviews#review-29668*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-totem.24688/reviews#review-29643*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-fan2.26145/reviews#review-29596*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h30.26130/reviews#review-29450*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-g4-iem-cables.25670/reviews#review-29405*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-vortex.25936/reviews#review-29368*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-serial.25604/reviews#review-29328*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-audio-os133-adapter-module.26090/reviews#review-29322*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-d10.24286/reviews#review-29043*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-globe-2ba-dynamic-driver-hybrid-2pin-0-78mm-hifi-audiophile-iem.25087/reviews#review-29019*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h50.25550/reviews#review-28946*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-pac480-iem-cable.25228/reviews#review-28808*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-os133-iem-cables.25829/reviews#review-28806*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-h40.24083/reviews#review-28747*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-est50.25254/reviews#review-28717

Around 8 or so have been front page featured?*


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

FlacFan said:


> No offense, but this cable salad is hardly a 'Discovery'...
> 
> I enjoy following discoveries, but getting notifications about cables, Waifu etc. gets really annoying.
> 
> Cheers.


AMEN!!!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So now i'm wondering how the bass will be from the three IEM's I got coming in? So I spent today listening to about 5-6 different IEM's in my collection while I completed the daunting but rewarding task of uploading music on a 1TB microSD. The surprise winner of most resolving, rounded, and articulate bass that's also punchy turned out to be that dual beryllium coated bass from the NX7 mk IV. Better than the bass on the N5005, Wu Zetian, Timeless, RE800, CRA, Trumpets, and IE800. It's even better than the dual CNT driver bass found in the mk III. If only the treble had more resolution and the stage was more 3D, it would be a end game, but alas, the bass is the star of a show that has many weaknesses as well. Still...I LOVE THAT BASS!!!!


----------



## Carpet (Jan 8, 2023)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So now i'm wondering how the bass will be from the three IEM's I got coming in? So I spent today listening to about 5-6 different IEM's in my collection while I completed the daunting but rewarding task of uploading music on a 1TB microSD. The surprise winner of most resolving, rounded, and articulate bass that's also punchy turned out to be that dual beryllium coated bass from the NX7 mk IV. Better than the bass on the N5005, Wu Zetian, Timeless, RE800, CRA, Trumpets, and IE800. It's even better than the dual CNT driver bass found in the mk III. If only the treble had more resolution and the stage was more 3D, it would be a end game, but alas, the bass is the star of a show that has many weaknesses as well. Still...I LOVE THAT BASS!!!!





Oh what the hell, alternatively...


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Great test tracks for nimble articulate punchy and resolving bass? 

Hall & Oates - Maneater 
Michael Jackson - Get On The Floor
Dazz Band - Let It Whip
George Benson - Give Me The Night

The devil is in the details.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Carpet said:


>



This is a very cool version of the Meghan Trainor song!


----------



## Carpet

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> This is a very cool version of the Meghan Trainor song!


I added the original, does that count as stereo bass?


----------



## gadgetgod

Vonbuddy said:


> Yume 2 is 149.00 this weekend at Amazon, Linsoul, AliExpress, and likely other sites.  I bit my tongue and bought one.


It's decent, but i don't like its metallic tinge that's evident in some tracks. Instrumetns such as Electric guitar, violine, flutes, sound, what can I say hmmm metallic.


----------



## Redcarmoose

baskingshark said:


> The Zetian Wu is easily the most dampened of all the planars I have tried. But therein, this is a double-edged sword. The Zetian Wu has the most natural timbre and tonality of the current planar IEM gang, though on the flip-side, it probably is the least technical of the lot.


Yep............ LOL

Technical detail isn't always what is wanted!


----------



## Dsnuts

Speaking of bass. The new FH15 has about 10dbs of it. Which is full on basshead territory. 
Its got very good treble and mids. Dont know if any of you guys owned the original FH5. But apparently that is where the inspiration for the tuning on the FH15 came from. I recognize the vocal fowardness. Treble this time is non fatiguing slightly smoother in character but detailed well. Then you get 10dbs of brawn. This one is more or less consumer tuned. Which is ok. A slight reduction for its bass end would have yeilded a much better balance as they are these are a bit more L shaped in its tuning. 

Fiios FH7S is what these strive to be but unfortunately the closed in shell and that 10dbs of bass is not the best combo. They are enjoyable but at the cost of bass bloom and a slower decay for bass. The bass end here reminds me of the bass of the FH3 more than any of their higher end IEMs. It is using the shell shape of the old F9, the tuning from the FH5 and the bass tech and emphasis from the FH3. You put those three IEMs together and you essentially get the FH15. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh15.26274/reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 8, 2023)

FlacFan said:


> No offense, but this cable salad is hardly a 'Discovery'...
> 
> I enjoy following discoveries, but getting notifications about cables, Waifu etc. gets really annoying.
> 
> Cheers.


No offense here too, did you know there is “ignore” function on head-fi? You can always use ignore button👍
It’s more peaceful. I think you are addressing me, click on my name hit ignore, you won’t see my posts anymore in the future, problem solved by 1 sec.

Exchanging non-discovery related thing do happens on head fi occasionally but as head-fi is shrinking in size, we only have two active general threads ongoing. one is “OECD highroller” watercooler thread, another one is all mixed discovery thread, so yes this thread is more diversified from $5 IEM to TOTLs.

Of which simply put “ your culture is annoying” is a bit of offensive expression I guess.
I do understand you want solidly “all I need is new IEM related info” and yes for that I do sometime feel the same, but the word “annoying“ is very aggressive in a way of expressing your feeling.

That is a denial of a particular foreign culture on international community.

Long story short, rather than punching others face using aggressive expressions, I high recommend you to utilize “mute” , “ignore” function. It works great. Also I suggest to look for twitter as purpose-oriented data mining tool.

Cheers.


----------



## Leonarfd (Jan 8, 2023)

Looking forward to trying the Truthear HOLA against Hakugei Sea-elf both using LCP driver config. I bet taking away the cable they ain't so far from each other in price to manufacture.
I was about to order the new Reecho SG-03s also using LCP but had to stop on the cheap stuff, so I can later this year get another mid tier iem.

Shenzhen hasn't sent out the order yet so the sea elf will arrive first, Shenzhen usually use faster shipping than most Ali express shippers. So who knows when it's shipped.


----------



## DynamicEars

Leonarfd said:


> Looking forward to trying the Truthear HOLA against Hakugei Sea-elf both using LCP driver config. I bet taking away the cable they ain't so far from each other in price to manufacture.
> I was about to order the new Reecho SG-03s also using LCP but had to stop on the cheap stuff, so I can later this year get another mid tier iem.
> 
> Shenzhen hasn't sent out the order yet so the sea elf will arrive first, Shenzhen usually use faster shipping than most Ali express shippers. So who knows when it's shipped.



Can't wait for your impressions between two. And yes my Hola also haven't shipped yet since 3 days back. Hopefully make it before everyone in china get busy and holiday like 2 weeks before chinese new year.

I also interested in Sea-Elf actually but like @AmericanSpirit  said after sleep and the next day I can think clearly I may not need them, but the $19 Hola is hard to resist, an LCP 11mm DD with S class tuning


----------



## lushmelody

I was pretty sure of getting a planar for Chinese new year sales, but BQEYZ Winter is so tempting... I want to feel how airy and lively it is, Idk. Nothing at same price range sharing similar tech

(🤔 Maybe Truthear could bring bone conduction to lower price tag 😁)


----------



## lushmelody

Funny how Truthear achieved with few releases what KZ couldnt in years. Just what a better thought product line can do...


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Leonarfd said:


> Looking forward to trying the Truthear HOLA against Hakugei Sea-elf both using LCP driver config. I bet taking away the cable they ain't so far from each other in price to manufacture.
> I was about to order the new Reecho SG-03s also using LCP but had to stop on the cheap stuff, so I can later this year get another mid tier iem.
> 
> Shenzhen hasn't sent out the order yet so the sea elf will arrive first, Shenzhen usually use faster shipping than most Ali express shippers. So who knows when it's shipped.


Did you see a graph of the sea elf or a blind buy , I am interested in this one too


----------



## zachmal (Jan 8, 2023)

Redcarmoose said:


> If it’s half-price that makes it a no-brainer purchase, but I don’t see it as “on-sale” for less than $139.00?
> 
> 
> The Fan and Fan 2 are opposites really! Also they are complementary due to such characteristics!
> ...


[edit] censored [edit]

non public info


----------



## Leonarfd

TheDeafMonk said:


> Did you see a graph of the sea elf or a blind buy , I am interested in this one too


Blind buy, if it's under 100-200$ I admit I'm not to afraid of blind purchases.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Jan 8, 2023)

AmericanSpirit said:


> As a benefit of 30095 right next to your ear drum, like ER4, you get not too offensive yet pretty nice atmospheric finesse surround you.


Interesting, that's how the Conpur JF1&1 is set up, a single 30095 in the nozzle with the same DD as the HZsound Heartmirror, hopefully the BA is accomplishing the same result.
Hi-Fri's tear down see time 42:13 for the 1&1:


----------



## zachmal (Jan 8, 2023)

I've already asked over at the Fearless topic

but: what are your experiences with the Fearless IEMs quality-wise ?

currently eyeing the Shangri-La - it's really attractive with the price and the driver count, tuning, etc.

fed up with side-grades and going for compromises and settling for less.

It's time to grab something else that keeps on giving in the long run

Is the Shangri-La endgame material ?

Are there any venting or mute issues known - where e.g. one side goes mute due to humidity or ear canal shape ?


There's always issues or compromises so far (for me) e.g. with the IEMs I had

TRI I3: weight, issues with ear tips & nozzle (uncomfortable after some time), MMCX connection quality, venting issue - side went mute - had to micropore
KZ: tuning, brightness, v-shaped, similar tunings - no quantum jump in total - meagre accessories - no quality issues however - quality seems solid
TRN: side went mute - several models had venting (?) or humidity, ear canal shape issues - needed to do micropore mod
or course it's not only those three brands - but those are the most salient one that pop out for me - are at the back of the mind when thinking about those kind of "issues" and disadvantages ...

I'm fed up and had enough - wanting a product that works "out of the box" and "just works"

had an eye on the FiiO FH15 - but that seemingly has some issues with bass.

Not really wanting to spend that much - since with the evolution and improvements in chi-fi there has to be an IEM with several BA (preferably Sonion ?) with non-metallic timbre, details, yet non-fatiguing, yet good speedy bass, nice mids, etc. for 100-200 USD or EUR

edit:

or to ask more precisely:

what would be an IEM with around 3 drivers - could be all BA or 2 BA + dynamic - with fast, precise dynamic, and Sonion BA (or "good" natural voice timbre no matter the BA company)

in the price range around 120-240 USD  /  EUR - preferably available on amazon , amazon.de , linsoul (due to guarantee reasons).

I just saw a pretty sobering short review of the Fearless Provence, Shangri-La: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/12/fearless-barcelona-provence-and-shangri.html

so that's that - not sure how realistic or factual it is away from initial honeymoon or "shiny-new toy" feeling, phase - it is.

In any case there's so many brands and models out there - so much choice - that it's difficult to pick out real unique gems that are also suitable for casual listening and at the same time allow for some sparkle and details - giving you that "wow" feeling discovering some details you haven't heard before .. with good long-term quality


----------



## morndewey

PhonoPhi said:


> We are talking about cables, not transducers. Transducers are indeed complicated with the individual insertion, etc.
> Cables just carry an electrical signal - nowhere to hide beyond the collection of "scientifically sounding phrases". Just show. No one did so far.
> Only "believer" talk so far, and this talk is really cheap.


I realize this discussion doesn’t need another chime, and I’m pages behind in my reading (so it’s probably a done deal already or even prohibited by now) but I’ve got to say a few things, please, and feel it out as I go.

Per my own experience, expectations or preconceived notions (regarding affects of cables on sound) don’t reasonably account for perceived changes.

For one, you can be swapping cables without any idea whether (and to what extent) sound will be altered. If psychology is the cause, in all likelihood, it must be present at the outset as belief.  Unless, of course, one wishes to argue that subjective impressions can never be  appropriately unbiased. 

In the case of distinct changes, the comparative sonic profiles are perceived to be so strikingly different that it would be unreasonable to expect unconscious notions, if present, to produce them. 

Why? Under normal conscious conditions our senses respond too rapidly and, in the present example involving strong auditory stimuli, in such vivid detail that no other explanation, save for psychotic hallucination, could reasonably account for perception but that the material components themselves are responsible.

In everyday practice, sensory perception is not susceptible to the possibility of mentally-induced distortions powerful enough, per this scenario, to provide sufficient alternative account. 

To discount the perceptions because a thoroughly convincing physical explanation is absent is akin to ‘throwing the baby out with the bath water’.


----------



## Vonbuddy

I just opened my Meze 109 Pros, a discovery for me, and I can say initially they are the best sounding anything I own.  I own a pair of Quad tall speakers priced at over 2500 dollars and they needed time to break in.  But these right out of the box blew me away playing the Andor soundtrack.  Just magnificent.  It is like they are not on my head and the room is filled with lush music.  It is early, but my initial reaction is *worth* every penny I paid.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Jan 8, 2023)

I think the depth of the music is the selling point for the 109s.  No, there are better detailed devices.  But the overall depth of these makes me forget details.  And I like details a lot.  I had just worn the Sigva 23s and they were great.  But there is no question this set is steps ahead.  Just rich for the price.  By the way I am using the Questyle M12 dongle dac.  Likely will use M15 a little later.  All of this watching YouTube videos.  Think about music services and cds/records.


----------



## Dsnuts

Vonbuddy said:


> I just opened my Meze 109 Pros, a discovery for me, and I can say initially they are the best sounding anything I own.  I own a pair of Quad tall speakers priced at over 2500 dollars and they needed time to break in.  But these right out of the box blew me away playing the Andor soundtrack.  Just magnificent.  It is like they are not on my head and the room is filled with lush music.  It is early, but my initial reaction is *worth* every penny I paid.








quite the looker. Love me some open cans on occasion.


----------



## Surf Monkey

lushmelody said:


> I was pretty sure of getting a planar for Chinese new year sales, but BQEYZ Winter is so tempting... I want to feel how airy and lively it is, Idk. Nothing at same price range sharing similar tech
> 
> (🤔 Maybe Truthear could bring bone conduction to lower price tag 😁)



I’ve been hanging in the wings waiting for someone to review the Winter. I’m curious about the tech too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 8, 2023)

Surf Monkey said:


> I’ve been hanging in the wings waiting for someone to review the Winter. I’m curious about the tech too.


Here is one youtube review, english cc available. The IEM shop manager’s one.


----------



## Bitsir

Vonbuddy said:


> I think the depth of the music is the selling point for the 109s.  No, there are better detailed devices.  But the overall depth of these makes me forget details.  And I like details a lot.  I had just worn the Sigva 23s and they were great.  But there is no question this set is steps ahead.  Just rich for the price.  By the way I am using the Questyle M12 dongle dac.  Likely will use M15 a little later.  All of this watching YouTube videos.  Think about music services and cds/records.


Really can't recommend the M15. Detailed yes, but very narrow stage with that thing. You're better off with Ru6, Link2Bal or Tanchjim Space!


----------



## Ace Bee

FranQL said:


> discoveries of the day


How is the SIE? I have the Venture Electronics Azure...and I am quite disappointed by them. They sound very cheap V shaped, nowhere close to other $50 contenders at all!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 8, 2023)

morndewey said:


> I realize this discussion doesn’t need another chime, and I’m pages behind in my reading (so it’s probably a done deal already or even prohibited by now) but I’ve got to say a few things, please, and feel it out as I go.
> 
> Per my own experience, expectations or preconceived notions (regarding affects of cables on sound) don’t reasonably account for perceived changes.
> 
> ...


(_Not mentioning cables anymore, I apologize to those, who may feel it not belonging.  I used the cable analogy to get few points across for the DAP case, which is more involved. I will return to a constructive DAPs vs. DACs point in the end_).

Just the other way around!
A bias can be expected, but it can't define physical laws (even if absolutely all believe in flat Earth - the Earth won't get any flatter).

So having a pre-conceived biased, be it visual (nice blue colour or a beatifull shell) or other biased views (significant money paid, expected to be very good, otherwise feeling silly) affect very fluid, and prone-to-bias auditory perceptions.
That is the main reason for all subjective evaluations common in this hobby.
With whichever general laws existing, I am not denying any subjective perception (I have a lot of mines that I fully enjoyed: blue cables, liking the shells, as in KZ ESX, and overall presentation experience in Gumiho that definitely shaped my more positive auditory perception).
Whatever subjective can be perceived, it remains subjective - not to be generalized and advised as a common wisdom. The latter should be pointed out and argued against, in my opinion.

Back to the DAPs vs. DACs, one good advantage of high-level DAPs is their powerfull batteries enabling their DAC/amp to fully perform at the "desktop" level (and no AC interference).
For DACs, the phone power is often some limitation (though many recent phones are much better with USB 3 and similar).
With my Samsung S10, many DACs sound noticeably better when using an external battery. E1DA even provided a splitter  cable, and a significant difference powering all its capacitors fully. I commonly use a USB C splitter onto two with designated power and audio ports, which is somewhat clumsy but audiophilic


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 8, 2023)

DynamicEars said:


> Can't wait for your impressions between two. And yes my Hola also haven't shipped yet since 3 days back. Hopefully make it before everyone in china get busy and holiday like 2 weeks before chinese new year.
> 
> I also interested in Sea-Elf actually but like @AmericanSpirit  said after sleep and the next day I can think clearly I may not need them, but the $19 Hola is hard to resist, an LCP 11mm DD with S class tuning


I have sea-elf, Hola / shio incoming too, very excited to see where would this new comers would land among the red ocean We have so far👍

Sea-elf as great modulated cable with lightning DSP/usb-c dsp/2.5/3.5/4.4, and somewhat lowest priced qdc tuning (qdc Anole VX/ Aur Audio Neon Pro/See Audio Bravery / DUNU SA6) meets LCP driver.







Also for qdc tuning at budget range, I’d like to honer TRI Starsea.









Starsea is a”full-resin filled” energized baby-Anole VX with different HRTF group with 2.5kz pinna gain spot which actually comes with 2 tuning switches vs 3 switches of Anole VX.





HOLA (HALO) as very neutral 11m LCP IEM that’s seemingly Moondrop Chu/Jiu competitor.



It seems Truthear this time, paid attention to even slightest detail, the nozzle outlet is painted mat black as opposed to “gold” /“silver” raw finish.


----------



## 4ceratops

AmericanSpirit said:


> HOLA (HALO) as very neutral 11m LCP IEM that’s seemingly Moondrop Chu/Jiu competitor.


Damn it! HOLA has an 11m LCP? How do we stuff it in our ears? 😉


----------



## AmericanSpirit

4ceratops said:


> Damn it! HOLA has an 11m LCP? How do we stuff it in our ears? 😉


Haha 😂 maybe not even to my bedroom!


----------



## nraymond

morndewey said:


> In everyday practice, sensory perception is not susceptible to the possibility of mentally-induced distortions powerful enough, per this scenario, to provide sufficient alternative account.


https://www.wixanswers.com/amp/color-psychology-marketing

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._on_perceptions_of_brand_logo_appropriateness


----------



## Surf Monkey (Jan 8, 2023)

nraymond said:


> https://www.wixanswers.com/amp/color-psychology-marketing
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public..._on_perceptions_of_brand_logo_appropriateness



As a professional working in this field (design and marketing) I can concur with these articles. It’s a fact of human nature. Synesthesia on the genetic level. Silver sounds bright because silver is bright and shiny. Gold sounds rich and warm because gold is a rich and warm color. 

This kind of thing absolutely works on potential customers of all sorts of products. Color is critical to the customer’s perception of the product’s _function_, not just aesthetic.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> As a professional working in this field (design and marketing) I can concur with these articles. It’s a fact of human nature. Synesthesia on the genetic level. Silver sounds bright because silver is bright and shiny. Gold sounds rich and warm because gold is a rich and warm color.
> 
> This kind of thing absolutely works on potential customers of all sorts of products. Color is critical to the customer’s perception of the product’s _function_, not just aesthetic.



So black IEMs are targeted at grim, soulless individuals with no colour left in their lives?​
And here was me thinking that their popularity with married men, was because they all look the same, and new additions didn't draw as much attention!


----------



## o0genesis0o

helloh3adfi said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Have you tried Variations and Xenns Up, too?



I have not even seen these in real life, sorry   



Dsnuts said:


> Speaking of bass. The new FH15 has about 10dbs of it. Which is full on basshead territory.
> Its got very good treble and mids. Dont know if any of you guys owned the original FH5. But apparently that is where the inspiration for the tuning on the FH15 came from. I recognize the vocal fowardness. Treble this time is non fatiguing slightly smoother in character but detailed well. Then you get 10dbs of brawn. This one is more or less consumer tuned. Which is ok. A slight reduction for its bass end would have yeilded a much better balance as they are these are a bit more L shaped in its tuning.
> 
> Fiios FH7S is what these strive to be but unfortunately the closed in shell and that 10dbs of bass is not the best combo. They are enjoyable but at the cost of bass bloom and a slower decay for bass. The bass end here reminds me of the bass of the FH3 more than any of their higher end IEMs. It is using the shell shape of the old F9, the tuning from the FH5 and the bass tech and emphasis from the FH3. You put those three IEMs together and you essentially get the FH15. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh15.26274/reviews



I have to agree to disagree about the bass and soundstage. If FH3 has this quality of bass, I wouldn’t have returned to the hifi store for more (and end up rambling here). Might let the FH15 jump queue to get the review out before other items


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> So black IEMs are targeted at grim, soulless individuals with no colour left in their lives?​
> And here was me thinking that their popularity with married men, was because they all look the same, and new additions didn't draw as much attention!



But what if it’s _shiny_ black? Obsidian bling time!


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> But what if it’s _shiny_ black? Obsidian bling time!



A little bit dangerous, they're almost pretty. Good luck slipping them past the other half unnoticed!

Flat black or dark grey fit in better with the whole stealth thing. Hexa and ZS10Pro X for example "What new IEM? Oh this old thing!". I have to admit to some purchases that fit outside of that pattern. DT600 was too hard to hide, so I made it my Xmas present!

"I'm not ignoring you, I'm just excited to be trying out the thoughtful present you gave me."


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

zachmal said:


> I've already asked over at the Fearless topic
> 
> but: what are your experiences with the Fearless IEMs quality-wise ?
> 
> ...


Well, I can answer the Shangri-la question for you on Wednesday when my shangri-la and Sands land on my doorstep. Then I'll compare it to my current crop of IEM's and the Sands and I can let you know where it ranks?


----------



## zachmal

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Well, I can answer the Shangri-la question for you on Wednesday when my shangri-la and Sands land on my doorstep. Then I'll compare it to my current crop of IEM's and the Sands and I can let you know where it ranks?


much appreciated - thank you


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Surf Monkey said:


> But what if it’s _shiny_ black? Obsidian bling time!


Always have time for the OH10


----------



## Dsnuts

o0genesis0o said:


> I have not even seen these in real life, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree to disagree about the bass and soundstage. If FH3 has this quality of bass, I wouldn’t have returned to the hifi store for more (and end up rambling here). Might let the FH15 jump queue to get the review out before other items


I don't mind me the bass of the FH15. It is more closer to a 2.1 presentation. Sound fantastic for EDM and bass genres but. I am coming from reviewing the S12 pro and then started listening to the FH15 and it is such a contrasting IEM in comparison. I had to get used to the extra bass on the FH15. Going back to an IEM like the S12 pro it was like it didnt have any bass. Lol. 

It's definitely a proper bass infused IEM at the price point especially since it has good mids and treble very competitive at the price point but if it had just a touch less bass it would be balanced better overall and still have a lot of authority. 

For this type of sound design, I prefer a semi open design like the FH7S or the FH9. Both these sets are just as bassy but ends up being better balanced with the bass ends on both sets having a leg up on control. To be fair both sets are almost double the cost or more of the FH15 so you would expect better refinements for its sound. It is a small miracle Fiio managed to cram 10dbs of bass inside a closed shell cavity and make it work with the mids and treble it has.  I might have sounded a bit harsh when comparing the FH3 bass, to be honest I never liked that one myself. My comparison has to do with the FH15 and FH3 both using a closed shell cavity.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 8, 2023)

Measurement of HOLA starts to show up.
Interesting🤔 Very reminiscent to Tea2 And very similar to Monarch MKII except upper mid emphasis.




Nicely tuned IEM for sure!

Actually HOLA’s direct target might be Aria OG🤯




Hola is a little bit more vivid around 10khz dip it seems.

The Aria OG, somewhat flat upper mid approach vs 3khz spot focused HOLA is a little different but fairly close on overall tonal balancing it seems likex


----------



## saldsald

After reading all these discussions especially those about cables, I kinda look forward to reviewers and people tracing their IEMs' FRs and compare to the measured ones without cheating. I am sure doing that will reveal something interesting.


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Measurement of HOLA starts to show up.
> Interesting🤔 Very reminiscent to Tea2 And very similar to Monarch MKII except upper mid emphasis.
> 
> 
> ...


1/4 the price for what it seems the same and still profitable. Nothing new though as Leá exists. Its interesting that single DDs are so fairly priced now. May be direct related to the recent planar trend... And maybe the same fate for planars in the near future...

Contrasting BAs and ESTs that are branded and patent restricted


----------



## o0genesis0o (Jan 8, 2023)

Dsnuts said:


> I don't mind me the bass of the FH15. It is more closer to a 2.1 presentation. Sound fantastic for EDM and bass genres but. I am coming from reviewing the S12 pro and then started listening to the FH15 and it is such a contrasting IEM in comparison. I had to get used to the extra bass on the FH15. Going back to an IEM like the S12 pro it was like it didnt have any bass. Lol.
> 
> It's definitely a proper bass infused IEM at the price point especially since it has good mids and treble very competitive at the price point but if it had just a touch less bass it would be balanced better overall and still have a lot of authority.
> 
> For this type of sound design, I prefer a semi open design like the FH7S or the FH9. Both these sets are just as bassy but ends up being better balanced with the bass ends on both sets having a leg up on control. To be fair both sets are almost double the cost or more of the FH15 so you would expect better refinements for its sound. It is a small miracle Fiio managed to cram 10dbs of bass inside a closed shell cavity and make it work with the mids and treble it has.  I might have sounded a bit harsh when comparing the FH3 bass, to be honest I never liked that one myself. My comparison has to do with the FH15 and FH3 both using a closed shell cavity.


No worries, mate! Your reviews were among the first that I read, which led me to buy Fiio IEMs in the early days anyway. I think our impressions of FH15 agree more than differ.

Can't believe that FH7s is still not available in South Australia. It's one of the IEMs that I look forward to the most, at least to audition. The search for Monarch-level resolution but with great soundstage imaging goes on  I might come back for FH9 vs Monarch II show down. But other than FH9, I'm out of idea what might match Monarch II level that I can source locally.

Edit: match Monarch at a reasonable price. If I want to pay, I can grab U12t and be done with it.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 8, 2023)

zachmal said:


> I've already asked over at the Fearless topic
> 
> but: what are your experiences with the Fearless IEMs quality-wise ?
> 
> ...



Bro, must it be 3 drivers? And multi BA?
TBH, driver count and brand/type isn't as important as the tuning and implementation. We have multi driver behemoths from KZ and TRN that flopped, and some single DD sets can hold their own in technical performance against multi driver types.

The single DD Tanchjim Oxygen is quite a good set that melds the 3 Ts of timbre, technicalities and tonality very nicely, and even though it is not a new IEM, I dare say it is still one of the midFI single DD benchmarks. Perhaps you can read about that. Sparkly set with natural timbre, and I still use it as my daily driver even today.

If it has to be a multi BA, then do read up about the Sony M7 and M9. They are more than your budget, but TBH most sets using BAs will not have as authentic timbre as DD sets (in general), for woodwinds and brasses. Most pure BA sets don't sound very natural in the bass, they don't move air or decay as much as a DD bass, so there are some physics limitation for a BA bass, unless it is vented (which is uncommon). The M7 and M9 have timbre that is pretty natural, I think Sony's secret sauce is a tuning foam in the nozzle, and they are very coherent with good technicalities. I bought my M9 at around $500ish USD second hand, seen the M7 for below $300 USD on second hand forums.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Bro, must it be 3 drivers? And multi BA?
> TBH, driver count and brand/type isn't as important as the tuning and implementation. We have multi driver behemoths from KZ and TRN that flopped, and some single DD sets can hold their own in technical performance against multi driver types.
> 
> The single DD Tanchjim Oxygen is quite a good set that melds the 3 Ts of timbre, technicalities and tonality very nicely, and even though it is not a new IEM, I dare say it is still one of the midFI single DD benchmarks. Perhaps you can read about that. Sparkly set with natural timbre, and I still use it as my daily driver even today.
> ...


I think Sony M series is supposed to play loudly in noisy environment. All complains about tamed treble would disappear.

That reminds me. I should source a pair of M9. I wonder if Sony Australia has given up and provided a big discount...

Edit: nah, staying strong at AUD $1500


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> I think Sony M series is supposed to play loudly in noisy environment. All complains about tamed treble would disappear.
> 
> That reminds me. I should source a pair of M9. I wonder if Sony Australia has given up and provided a big discount...
> 
> Edit: nah, staying strong at AUD $1500



The M9 is warm neutral and even though the treble isn't very boosted (eg some sets have artificially boosted upper frequencies to give fake clarity), you still can get micro-details in, so a lot of folk (including myself) use it for stage monitoring. This tamed treble also makes the M9 very well-suited for long listening sessions, I think I've ever used the M9 for 7 hours in a row before for audio work, without fatigue.

The M9 is also deceptively hard to drive for a multi BA set, and does benefit from more juice, dynamics and stuff improve once amplified.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jan 8, 2023)

lushmelody said:


> 1/4 the price for what it seems the same and still profitable. Nothing new though as Leá exists. Its interesting that single DDs are so fairly priced now. May be direct related to the recent planar trend... And maybe the same fate for planars in the near future...
> 
> Contrasting BAs and ESTs that are branded and patent restricted


Great for our wallet that’s for sure😁

For 18.99, I bet that’s even accessible to developing countries young boy/girl and a prospected passionate future audio enthusiast.

It may motivate them to the wonderful world of music and may raise some artists as well, enlightenment through a very afford yet good pair of IEM is very welcoming offer as it will be a great entry-step to this industry and growth of the younger generations —regardless of any nature of the community — I believe a key factor in a sustainable growth model.

Imagine a future aspiring young is able to listen great songs with his/her secondhand tablet sourced from developed nations.  An “Hola” from the hifi world, and the story begins.







P.S.
Confirmed with ShenzhenAudio that HOLA is official name and they will fix the package’s HALO from next batch.
Image from istock


----------



## o0genesis0o

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great for our wallet that’s for sure😁
> 
> For 18.99, I bet that’s even accessible to developing countries young but passionate future audio enthusiast.
> 
> ...



That's what I have been telling my colleagues when they ask me "what's the best IEM." Tell me how much you dare to spend, and I can find you something that gives you a taste of "audiophile" tuning. Most have no idea about soundstage or detail in the beginning, so it does not matter that much. And maybe it does not matter for veterans either, since they are still willing to pay kilobuck for "analogue" sound


----------



## TheDeafMonk

They should totally do a Westen name with Halo and make it Metallic lime green! Or Burnt Orange half life version


----------



## superuser1

Bitsir said:


> Really can't recommend the M15. Detailed yes, but very narrow stage with that thing. You're better off with Ru6, Link2Bal or Tanchjim Space!


Thats the first time i heard anyone say that. I listen to it very briefly and from memory it didn't seem so. However, I didn't spend enough time with it to form an opinion so to say.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

I just noticed there is an option that you can cut people’s signature.




I don’t really care and do find the signature part a good reference anchor, but also understand the longer ones takes some few taps for scrolling with cellphones📱 .

Disabling that will trim the bottom part.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Royksopp, Basement Jaxx, and Moloko will most definitely bring out the complexity or lack thereof of any iem or headphones.


----------



## Sunstealer

superuser1 said:


> Thats the first time i heard anyone say that. I listen to it very briefly and from memory it didn't seem so. However, I didn't spend enough time with it to form an opinion so to say.


I've had both  (and still have the M15 as my Canjam reference dongle) and the RU6 does have a slightly wider soundstage compared to the M15. It's not night and day but I can tell. Surprising, when the sound is comparatively thick but there you go.


----------



## Barndoor

Vonbuddy said:


> Royksopp, Basement Jaxx, and Moloko will most definitely bring out the complexity or lack thereof of any iem or headphones.


You just prompted me to try out Melody A.M. on my newly arrived Tea2!


----------



## DynamicEars (Monday at 3:05 AM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have sea-elf, Hola / shio incoming too, very excited to see where would this new comers would land among the red ocean We have so far👍
> 
> Sea-elf as great modulated cable with lightning DSP/usb-c dsp/2.5/3.5/4.4, and somewhat lowest priced qdc tuning (qdc Anole VX/ Aur Audio Neon Pro/See Audio Bravery / DUNU SA6) meets LCP driver.
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely waiting for your impressions buddy. I feel that I may prefer the more bitey sea-elf from the graph but also concern on that 6-8 khz boost (need dip at 7khz to avoid sibilances) but i prefer the sub bass of the Hola too (and little bit cut on 100-300hz on both actually, thats too nitpicky i know, sorry)
But for the price cant complain much and yeah* my Hola is already shipped!*






I still have the Tri Starsea, nice detailed treble and inoffensive high mids, with switches but not very much differences between them.

Overall tonality 7/10
Balance, no strange peaks, no bass bleed, good mids only bit nasally thin and towards bright overall.

As per my note, The starsea could have great potential but their bass is ugh, not acceptable for me too bad. Sub bass is ok not special cant go real deep, blunted attack on mid bass, and sounded like trapped air in the tube, i dont mind 8mm DD if have good performance. But the quality is meh, quite bad implementation. Good tuning though so they arent bleed to mids. I wrote the bass score 5.5/10

Mids are good but sounded nasal and bit thin, have good details, inoffensive pinna. 6.5/10

Love details on high part though, imaging also quite good. What i love is treble extension, airy. Trebles 6.5/10

Its quite good and detail for its class. Details 6.5/10

Soundstage 6.5/10 medium width with minimum depth, average good.

Separation and imaging 6.5/10 quite good but feel congested on busy tracks (which is normal for the class here)

Final score is *6.5/10*
Personal Rank = *B*

Pros :
Details, separation
Overall balance tuning
Beautiful shell
non bleeding bass
Value

cons :
Timbre, nasal
Bit thin sounding mids
overall lacks of note weight
blunted mid bass attack
quality of bass and texture

I think its not worth getting it if you have Hexa unless you just wanna throw a fancy dinner money to fulfill your curiosity.

*edit : additional infos and upload photo (yes i just relisten to them after sometime to double check my personal notes with spinfit W1 that helps bass a little bit). Shell is beautiful and classy!


----------



## r31ya (Monday at 2:16 AM)

*KZ ZAR *review by EagleOwl
(1DD and 7 BAs of 1 x 30019s and 6 x 50024s)
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zar-1dd-7ba-iem.26271/


> _In summary_
> *Pros: *
> Bass slams hard and deep, fast and snappy.
> Mids vocal are crisp clear, natural and organic.
> ...


---
Seems to be a next step from HM20.
Question being, do they walk far enough to be close to the current sub $100 kings?


----------



## Jmop

Cables aren’t exactly identical but still not a bad looking combo.


----------



## Carpet

TheDeafMonk said:


> They should totally do a Westen name with Halo and make it Metallic lime green! Or Burnt Orange half life version


I need a Half Life IEM like I need a crowbar in the head. I might buy the Gordon Freeman X collaboration version though!

Just one question, do they do anything weird when you power them up?


----------



## ChrisOc

The Dyson NC and Anti-pollutant Headphones in action.


----------



## PROblemdetected

ChrisOc said:


> The Dyson NC and Anti-pollutant Headphones in action.



Playing Ciberpunk 2077 on real-life.

Sweet


----------



## Tzennn

Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


----------



## zachmal

baskingshark said:


> Bro, must it be 3 drivers? And multi BA?
> TBH, driver count and brand/type isn't as important as the tuning and implementation. We have multi driver behemoths from KZ and TRN that flopped, and some single DD sets can hold their own in technical performance against multi driver types.
> 
> The single DD Tanchjim Oxygen is quite a good set that melds the 3 Ts of timbre, technicalities and tonality very nicely, and even though it is not a new IEM, I dare say it is still one of the midFI single DD benchmarks. Perhaps you can read about that. Sparkly set with natural timbre, and I still use it as my daily driver even today.
> ...


no bro, it doesn't have to be - it can also be less or more

I'm just widening my awareness what is available out there - and the dynamic driver IEMs I had weren't that great - they were okay but not really great, couldn't compete with hybrid sets with BA drivers in terms of detail and sparkle - e.g. the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD is pretty nice but then there's the too much top end with European or English language (the piercing sibilants etc.). Blon BL03 is awesome in terms of timbre, feels really comfy - but the details, sparkle, etc. isn't there.

Not sure if both is possible - detail, technicalities sparkle, yet timbre, ... - all in one package for relatively low price.
In addition to that available e.g. via amazon or big shops that offer good service when there are QC issue or when the occasional issue (which is possible anywhere) comes up.

The discussion and postings gave me the impression that really good dynamic drivers that have a natural timbre, yet good technicalities, great holographic staging, etc. would cost 300+ or 500+ USD / EUR - and after following the discussion with BA drivers what piqued the interest, what was mentioned in terms of accuracy in terms of timbre were the Sonion ones and vented BA drivers for good textured, impactful Bass.

So I got the idea (is it false ?) that hybrid sets in the range between 150-300 could offer more than dynamic sets.

Was pretty claustrophobic related to choice.

Got a lot of interest in the Oxygen after encountering the BLON BL03 since the timbre and tuning was pretty pleasant but the performance and the short nozzle wasn't that great. There's quite a few mixed reviews so I was a bit conflicted on it.

Sony IER-M7 looks awesome however there don't seem to be great used or lower offers around Europe or specifically around Germany.

Perhaps saving up longer and prioritizing a higher or two higher price categories would be the next move.

However hifi is more of an hobby for me - not my primary hobby at that - there are several others, so spending that much wouldn't be necessary


----------



## zachmal

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


headphones are at least less claustrophic - there's more space, especially with open back headphones.

Planar headphones are different creatures - they additionally need (not necessarily) good amping to really shine (e.g. the HE400SE).

From what I got the slew rate or acceleration rate - agility - is both better with more amping and balanced connections.

Technically and common sense wise bigger drivers should allow for more details, more air (bass), etc.

However it all comes down to the tuning and implementation


----------



## Vonbuddy (Monday at 11:27 AM)

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


The Meze 109 Pro is expensive but can be a great purchase at below 800.  I decided on it after I wouldn't spend a $1000 plus on a set of headphones.  Wharfedale and Elac floor or box speakers are good for the money in particular.  Here is a link for speakers of all budgets.  https://www.whathifi.com/us/best-buys/hi-fi/best-hi-fi-speakers

If you can find a Sennheiser 6xx, HD 560 S, HD 650 S, or HD 660 S for a decent price that wouldn't be bad either.  I like the Sigva SV023 for value as well.  I believe Amazon has the Sennheiser 660 S for about 300 dollars right now.


----------



## Leonarfd (Monday at 11:54 AM)

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


I kinda see it like this the bigger the gear the more expensive to get good sound.

Speakers is brilliant and fun, but room need sound dampening to get the sound right. This is expensive and hard to do right.

Headphones and IEMs can bypass this, although open VS closed headphones goes back to isolation where open can be harder to enjoy if someone else is nearby doing something noisy.

Open headphones can have awesome soundstage and details, but more expensive than IEMs. IEMs also have more details per $ compared to most headphones, not all models ofc.

Most open headphones have sub bass drop off, if this is a concern closed headphones is better. But then they can sound more smaller in the soundstage again.
If your used to well extended IEM bass many open headphones will sound dull without EQ.

Still this is my subjective thoughts on the topic 😃


----------



## Vonbuddy

I use my speakers primarily for the television and movies/apps.  I use my headphones and iems for music most of the time.  I have some wireless speakers as well and sound systems from Bose and Denon that are small (desk-type) and have cd players.


----------



## Vonbuddy (Monday at 12:08 PM)

I have been pleased with the British audio scene.  I own a few Wharfdale speakers and my tower speakers are Quads.  If you want to spend a little and be different, Magnepans and Ohms are interesting and unique.  I have found that Grado headphones are loved or hated and not a lot in between.  I like them, as I do the Beyerdynamic DT 900 Pro X I recently purchased.  Good for detail.  By the way, Focal is selling the Elegia for less than $400 (I have heard as low as $350).  Those retailed at around a $1000.  I bought them but have not used them yet.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Has anyone used the Fiio K7, which I hear is an improvement on the K5?  At $200 I have heard they are great as a desk-top option.


----------



## Dsnuts (Monday at 12:59 PM)

Vonbuddy said:


> Has anyone used the Fiio K7, which I hear is an improvement on the K5?  At $200 I have heard they are great as a desk-top option.








Fantastic Dac/Amp. Can't recommend them highly enough. Excellent power, supreme dynamics, black background/ low noise floor. Fabulous sound quality for the bucks.  My choice for 2022 product of the year. Works great for IEMs and Cans of all types. Might not be the best suited for 600 Ohm cans but anything below that these will drive just about anything with ease. I have been recommending the K7 to everyone I know, friends or otherwise.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Monday at 9:29 PM)

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


To my experience speakers costs more to have same level of imaging and details while for whole body rumbling bass that’s what speakers are good for.

We just had this table top book shelf speaker project posted, I’m actually interested And probably would buy when this become available.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-bmr1-nearfield-monitor-speakers.966404/

I’ve been using AudioEngine A2 as TV Speakers for like 10years after moving residences and ditched & gifted better and more high-end sounding Matantz pre-main amp with Onokyo/Bose/JBL speakers. 

Since then A2 has been working fine as daily use all purpose speakers, fairly neutral may lack treble extension but for that you have headphones/earphones👍


----------



## o0genesis0o (Monday at 4:24 PM)

Vonbuddy said:


> Has anyone used the Fiio K7, which I hear is an improvement on the K5?  At $200 I have heard they are great as a desk-top option.







It must be one of the best audio deals out there. No noise with Andromeda, plenty of volume adjustment range for sensitive IEMs, drive 300ohm loads easily at low gain. And of course it sounds fantastic.

*Sound*: Less edgy at the top, so it carries AKM DNA rather usual Fiio’s ESS implementations. The low-end is robust but not emphasised like Shanling. The tonality somewhat reminds me of Apple dongle. Technical performance is above all dongles in my collection without a doubt. With the Blessing 2, I hear the sound stage expanding in all directions. Finally, there is an adequate sense of depth to mute my complaints about Blessing 2 

I don’t have other desktop setup to A/B so I cannot tell you whether K7 is better than Schiit and Topping stacks. Regarding portable gears, K7 performs similarly to Topping G5 and Shanling M6 Ultra. I personally prefer the tuning of Shanling, but I can see people  preferring the flatter tuning of Fiio.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?



I have just bought a pair of speakers from Q-acoustic, so I can offer my two cents here. 

Nope, budget speakers that I have auditioned cannot match details of IEM that I rate 4/5 (Blessing 2 and many others. Look at the ranking list in my sig). They do have massive soundstage, so the separation and instrument placement (imaging) might help with busy tracks, but when instruments overlap, things start to get ugly. I auditioned Focal Aria and Naim Atom in the past in a professionally setup room. They are as good as good IEMs, but they cost more than a Susvara (not counting the room treatment)

Another observation is that setting up speakers are a pain. With my tiny creative Pebble, it was trivial to find the sweet spot to make the speakers “disappear”. With these new Q-acoustic, I spent entire afternoon shifting them around, but I can still hear the left and right channels coming from the speakers rather just from “soundstage”. Might need to tilt them up or something.

Bass tuning is also somewhat imprecise and tricky. I use the on-board EQ and foams to modify the bass according to my room, but in the end, I hear boomy bass with some tracks and not enough bass with others. Luckily, the midrange and treble are well done. 

Another point about soundstage: headphone soundstage wraps around my head like “VR” which is good for gaming. Speaker soundstage is a literal “stage” in front of me, between the speakers, where the band or orchestra exist. I found this arrangement good for certain kinds of music but not great for gaming.


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> I have just bought a pair of speakers from Q-acoustic, so I can offer my two cents here.
> 
> Nope, budget speakers that I have auditioned cannot match details of IEM that I rate 4/5 (Blessing 2 and many others. Look at the ranking list in my sig). They do have massive soundstage, so the separation and instrument placement (imaging) might help with busy tracks, but when instruments overlap, things start to get ugly. I auditioned Focal Aria and Naim Atom in the past in a professionally setup room. They are as good as good IEMs, but they cost more than a Susvara (not counting the room treatment)
> 
> ...


Bad room interaction.
You need to treat the room and position the speakers by the book.
Can be a pain in the ass and cost a lot more than your speakers.
You can also use Dirac or EQ with other downsides of course.
Speakers are an entirely different way of the hobby.
Headphones are room agnostic.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Monday at 4:43 PM)

TRN T-Ear tips:
▶︎Same quasi-latest gen silicone used for Moondrop’s SpringTips
▶︎Great material to trim somewhat boomy and loose bass dynamic driver while taming excessive spikes on treble (which works great for many TRN /KZ’s V-tuned IEMs!)
▶︎Pretty reasonably priced (I got it as $4.62 for 3 pairs of L-size)







Good match:
▶︎AFUL Performer 5 ; it trims somewhat loose bio-diaphragm transient response while assuring P5’s raison detre , the additional dimension of bass imaging articulation. P5 x T-Ear Tip on classical = very mind blowing contrabass and horn performance, speaker‘s subwoofer like resonance.  

▶︎Monarch ; same to Moondrop’s Spring Tips, T-Ear tips has good harmonic match with Monarch’s somewhat slow responding dynamic subwoofer, while Spring Tips will render more sparkle for Monarch, T-Ear tips will tone it a little bit down, a calmer tuning which actually fits better for long time listening

▶︎Minor model changed current issue of KZ ZS5; T-Ear tips has good synergy with new ZS5, it will tame ZS5’s treble to a safe line that won’t cross the line, of which with stock ear tips ZS5 had some offensive spots. It has good synergy with the dynamic driver of ZS5 as well.

Overall, pretty nice new ear tip sets to welcome. price is fair, material is premium, fits snugly ,a  great ear tip T-ear tips are.

I like how TRN calls their ear tips “waveguide” as many IEM brands seemed very reluctant that ear tips are indeed very important final wave product delivery channel. A barrel for firearms they are.


----------



## Leonarfd (Monday at 4:57 PM)

TRN T-Ear tips feels quite premium, my only downside is that the large is closer medium/large. Need to try them again, I way too often just throw the kbear 07 on everything since they sound great and fit snuggly in the large.


----------



## WAON303

These new TRN tips are much appreciated in the hobby.

Springs, Spinfits and especially Azla tips are overpriced IMO.


----------



## domq422 (Monday at 5:31 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> TRN T-Ear tips:
> ▶︎Same quasi-latest gen silicone used for Moondrop’s SpringTips
> ▶︎Great material to trim somewhat boomy and loose bass dynamic driver while taming excessive spikes on treble (which works great for many TRN /KZ’s V-tuned IEMs!)
> ▶︎Pretty reasonably priced (I got it as $4.62 for 3 pairs of L-size)
> ...


Nevermind, I found them!


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> TRN T-Ear tips feels quite premium, my only downside is that the large is closer medium/large. Need to try them again, I way too often just throw the kbear 07 on everything since they sound great and fit snuggly in the large.


Agree with you on the fit. Nice tips, but they need an XL size like the Spring Tips. I'm still happy to have them as an option for IEMs with a deeper fit. I would otherwise use ML instead of L size in KBEAR07 for those.


----------



## Jmop

I just got the Clarions in.


----------



## DynamicEars

Clarions are nice wide bore and have trumpet / horn like inner bore, like epro horn shaped eartips. They are cheap too
I wish they are available with more tacky umbrella for better seal. The current silicone is like sedna light, non tacky silicone


----------



## Jmop

If I always wear medium should I just grab medium and large of the T-Ear to be on the safe side?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Monday at 9:31 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> To my experience speakers costs more to have same level of imaging and details while for whole body rumbling bass that’s what speakers are good for.
> 
> We just had this table top book shelf speaker project posted, I’m actually interested And probably would buy when this become available.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-bmr1-nearfield-monitor-speakers.966404/
> ...


@Tzennn

I just recorded the Audioengine A2 (the med-fi all inclusive speaker) ‘s sound from my iPhone, and uploaded to youtube, probably you could get a good sense of how it would sound, even it’s directly from Apple Tv’s Tidal, the sound quality is pretty good enough for normal
volume listening. I don’t play music too loud as my house is a condominium type and that may disturb my neighbor, so Audioengine A2 is sufficient enough for my needs as good enough speakers.

As I recall you like Minami, played some J-Pop tracks for the reference✌️
J-pop (yorushika) -bass speed


J-Pop (minami) -overall J-pop genre balance


J-pop (Dazbee) -vocal harmony


Tweeter performance (Pat Metheny)


Separation capabilities (Full orchestral)


Not bad, and shall fill the fundamental needs to many, as if you are watchung the youtube, sound quality isn’t that demanding after all, A2 shall be sufficient enough.


----------



## DynamicEars

Jmop said:


> If I always wear medium should I just grab medium and large of the T-Ear to be on the safe side?


Yes since they are cheap and yes they are on smaller side of the size. The L cant fit me well, the L is smaller than azla ML maybe (havent put them side by side but azla ML fit me well and TRN T ear feels smaller than azla ML)


----------



## Surf Monkey

DynamicEars said:


> Clarions are nice wide bore and have trumpet / horn like inner bore, like epro horn shaped eartips. They are cheap too
> I wish they are available with more tacky umbrella for better seal. The current silicone is like sedna light, non tacky silicone



These also need an XL size.


----------



## Vonbuddy

It is great to be a Georgia Bulldog!  Sorry guys.  I had to say it at least once since we are the National Champs.


----------



## emdeevee

Vonbuddy said:


> It is great to be a Georgia Bulldog!  Sorry guys.  I had to say it at least once since we are the National Champs.


Just got back from the game...what a snooze fest.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> @Tzennn
> 
> I just recorded the Audioengine A2 (the med-fi all inclusive speaker) ‘s sound from my iPhone, and uploaded to youtube, probably you could get a good sense of how it would sound, even it’s directly from Apple Tv’s Tidal, the sound quality is pretty good enough for normal
> volume listening. I don’t play music too loud as my house is a condominium type and that may disturb my neighbor, so Audioengine A2 is sufficient enough for my needs as good enough speakers.
> ...



Wow Your room look neat! My dad have a floorstanding speaker from boston audio (?), and have one big karaoke speaker
Something like this




But i haven't try bookshelf type yet so i kinda want to see if they're any good. I'm still trying to figure out different choice, as i getting nervous when my Neon haven't updated. Also if i don't like the kbear neon (with impedance) i won't buy the Hexa so...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tzennn said:


> Wow Your room look neat! My dad have a floorstanding speaker from boston audio (?), and have one big karaoke speaker
> Something like this
> 
> But i haven't try bookshelf type yet so i kinda want to see if they're any good. I'm still trying to figure out different choice, as i getting nervous when my Neon haven't updated. Also if i don't like the kbear neon (with impedance) i won't buy the Hexa so...


Haha thanks, it’s my another hobby (room interiors)😉
That speaker look very performing👀 You pronanly won’t need book shelf type if you’ve got that power speaker maybe. The drop’s BMRA maybe a good one too, as they claim they are targeting something in between entry models (Bose Companions) and Med-fi models (Audioengine).

Is there any connections between Neon and HEXA If you find no use for Neon? They are totally different IEMs with different specs.


----------



## Tzennn

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha thanks, it’s my another hobby (room interiors)😉
> That speaker look very performing👀 You pronanly won’t need book shelf type if you’ve got that power speaker maybe. The drop’s BMRA maybe a good one too, as they claim they are targeting something in between entry models (Bose Companions) and Med-fi models (Audioengine).
> 
> Is there any connections between Neon and HEXA If you find no use for Neon? They are totally different IEMs with different specs.


Through EQ (yes i'm that one headphone guy with an EQ from bass to treble), i find both have the same analogy (don't know if i use the word right) in tuning, while hexa/blessing 2 is more palatable. So i set myself if i don't like neon, i won't buy hexa! 
I would love to see some figurine, gundam and things. Look like it will fit the vibe of your room


----------



## o0genesis0o

Tzennn said:


> Wow Your room look neat! My dad have a floorstanding speaker from boston audio (?), and have one big karaoke speaker
> Something like this
> 
> But i haven't try bookshelf type yet so i kinda want to see if they're any good. I'm still trying to figure out different choice, as i getting nervous when my Neon haven't updated. Also if i don't like the kbear neon (with impedance) i won't buy the Hexa so...



Have you heard of Creative Pebble V3? Those ones are very affordable and surprisingly decent, especially if you use them with your desk setup rather than living room. It’s a good way to experience speaker soundstage on a budget. 

To reach the headphones or IEM level of technical performance, it’s going to be a difficult and costly journey, IMHO.


----------



## r31ya

oh hey, akros comes across KZ PR1 Pro. 
iem that i'm currently have mixed feeling with (still dailying it tough)


----------



## Leonarfd

r31ya said:


> oh hey, akros comes across KZ PR1 Pro.
> iem that i'm currently have mixed feeling with (still dailying it tough)



Also had mixed feelings about the PR1 Pro, tonaly there is nothing that feels very wrong. I just didn't like the timbre, if this is due to the planar technology or not, I'm not sure. Big fan of planar headphones from Audeze. 

Also when looking at measurements contra what I heard i had very little bass impact and quantity in mine. Might be some driver variances in KZ production.


----------



## Bitsir

Leonarfd said:


> Also had mixed feelings about the PR1 Pro, tonaly there is nothing that feels very wrong. I just didn't like the timbre, if this is due to the planar technology or not, I'm not sure. Big fan of planar headphones from Audeze.
> 
> Also when looking at measurements contra what I heard i had very little bass impact and quantity in mine. Might be some driver variances in KZ production.


Bad planar timbre for me is when there is an over-etching quality to the onset transient with not enough note decay. I felt that to some degree in the Timeless (along with its poor stage, imaging and depth) which is why I sold it. Currently waiting for the Wu HeyDay to arrive which is said to possess some of the most natural timbre for a planar. We'll see!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Bitsir said:


> Bad planar timbre for me is when there is an over-etching quality to the onset transient with not enough note decay. I felt that to some degree in the Timeless (along with its poor stage, imaging and depth) which is why I sold it. Currently waiting for the Wu HeyDay to arrive which is said to possess some of the most natural timbre for a planar. We'll see!


Personally i still have yet to try a Planar IEM with good timbre. Good tonality yes, but not good timbre. 

Since most planar IEMs out now are using the same planar drivers, I'd assume that the only thing they can play with is tonality and dampening of the drivers. 

My only problem with planar IEMs that "measure well" is that they sound overdampened/too smooth, which defeats the purpose of using a planar don't you think 🤔🤔

Anyways, just my 2 cents as a guy who is a fan of planar headphones. I really hope planar technology in IEMs will improve further soon! Can't wait


----------



## Bitsir

bryaudioreviews said:


> Personally i still have yet to try a Planar IEM with good timbre. Good tonality yes, but not good timbre.
> 
> Since most planar IEMs out now are using the same planar drivers, I'd assume that the only thing they can play with is tonality and dampening of the drivers.
> 
> ...



This is how I see it!

A detail/analytically oriented/tuned DD sounds abrasive and reaches 8/10 in terms of detail.
A detail/analytically oriented/tuned Planar sounds abrasive but reaches 10/10 in terms of detail.
A musically/warmth oriented/tuned DD sounds smooth but reaches 6/10 in terms of detail.
A musically/warmth oriented/tuned Planar sounds smooth but reaches 8/10 in terms of detail.

I don't think a smoothly tuned planar necessarily defeats the purpose of having a planar as it sounds smooth and effortless compared to a DD at the same detail level.

And also, isn't timbre at least somewhat related to the tuning? It's hard to imagine good timbre can be had without a relatively appropriate tuning.


----------



## Nimweth

Tzennn said:


> Hmm i'm thinking about buying a speaker... Or a headphone ... Can speaker create more detail than iem? (I can eq). Will headphone (thinking to buy 400se) produce better sound than iem?


You may want to have a look at these:
https://www.edifier.com/product-s1000w.html
They sound amazing and have a wide range of connection options and are beautifully made. I am currently testing them.


----------



## Nimweth

bryaudioreviews said:


> Personally i still have yet to try a Planar IEM with good timbre. Good tonality yes, but not good timbre.
> 
> Since most planar IEMs out now are using the same planar drivers, I'd assume that the only thing they can play with is tonality and dampening of the drivers.
> 
> ...


TRI i3 and i3 Pro are DD/Planar/BA tribrids and the mids are beautiful on both of these. Timbre is very natural.


----------



## r31ya (Tuesday at 5:24 AM)

Leonarfd said:


> Also had mixed feelings about the PR1 Pro, tonaly there is nothing that feels very wrong. I just didn't like the timbre, if this is due to the planar technology or not, I'm not sure. Big fan of planar headphones from Audeze.
> 
> Also when looking at measurements contra what I heard i had very little bass impact and quantity in mine. Might be some driver variances in KZ production.


I like my Hifiman HE400i (2020), its something that actually makes my not that mistified with Planar tech and its whole batch planar iem.
but at the time, PR1 Pro seems to be the one that KZ finally got the tuning right, it was $42 on discount, so i take it.

but its not that similar with Hifiman... yes the bass have more punch but the timbre and treble is not quite the same.
its "rounder" in hifiman and its a bit dryer and harsher in PR1 Pro.
not bad per se, objectively still good (need some fine tuning), but i just not quite loving it.
--
PR1 pro is very sensitive to tip roll per my experience, you might need the right eartips to get that bass.


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-wan-er-sg.26236/reviews#review-29952
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-c2.26227/reviews#review-29951

Reviews up for the TANGZU Wan'er S.G and TinHiFi C2 Mechanical Warrior.


----------



## Carpet

emdeevee said:


> Just got back from the game...what a snooze fest.


Strangely that is my experience with most sport. Lose the professional athletes, commentators and marketing people and it might be worth watching. Oh wait that would be amateur sport!

There may be other reasons I still like roller derby. 🛼


----------



## PROblemdetected

Bitsir said:


> Bad planar timbre for me is when there is an over-etching quality to the onset transient with not enough note decay. I felt that to some degree in the Timeless (along with its poor stage, imaging and depth) which is why I sold it. Currently waiting for the Wu HeyDay to arrive which is said to possess some of the most natural timbre for a planar. We'll see!


Transient, decay, timbre...

Love when I read some reviews and don't understand them 🤣

Im starting to be really sceptical about the reviewers after "KZ CRN Est and ba marvelous timbre".


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Nimweth said:


> TRI i3 and i3 Pro are DD/Planar/BA tribrids and the mids are beautiful on both of these. Timbre is very natural.


I've tried the i3 Pro. I agree! Timbre on that is decent/good.

However that's a hybrid/tribird. I was referring to the current trend of single planar IEMs


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Bitsir said:


> This is how I see it!
> 
> A detail/analytically oriented/tuned DD sounds abrasive and reaches 8/10 in terms of detail.
> A detail/analytically oriented/tuned Planar sounds abrasive but reaches 10/10 in terms of detail.
> ...


Somewhat, but they aren't the same thing.

For example, the Blessing 2/Dusk are objectively very well tuned tonality wise. However i find the timbre to be pretty bad/terrible - very glassy and unnatural. 

Same goes to the Moondrop S8. They might look great on paper (FR graph), but in terms of timbre i think the S8 is even worse than the B2/Dusk. Too glassy and unnatural for my taste.

Exceptional detail retrieval and resolving capabilities though!


----------



## r31ya (Tuesday at 6:22 AM)

PROblemdetected said:


> Transient, decay, timbre...
> 
> Love when I read some reviews and don't understand them 🤣
> 
> Im starting to be really sceptical about the reviewers after "KZ CRN Est and ba marvelous timbre".


I dont quite understand the exact details of it 🤣
but my previous daily iem is moondrop Aria, so there is a bit contrast on how things presented which cause me to use the term. 

On the other hand pr1 pro scales pretty good. Give it more powah and it'll sing better. But again the need for it to be at certain volume to sounds good is something i kinda avoid in iem after getting tinitus in my right ear. 

So yeah, still weighting on whether to sell this and use the money to get hexa or something or just keep it


----------



## baskingshark

PROblemdetected said:


> Transient, decay, timbre...
> 
> Love when I read some reviews and don't understand them 🤣
> 
> Im starting to be really sceptical about the reviewers after "KZ CRN Est and ba marvelous timbre".



*Timbre AKA timbral accuracy* = what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness. 

In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this headphone/IEM? Or does the violin sound like a digital/synthetic sound instead?


I guess it depends on the music genres you listen to, some music genres feature a lot of synthetic instruments where timbre is not the first priority, whereas other genres eg classical, jazz, focus a lot on acoustic instruments like percussions, woodwinds, strings and brasses, and timbre is more apparent if it is bad. Also, timbre requires one to perhaps listen to a life instrument face to face to know how something sounds like in real life.


----------



## Nimweth

bryaudioreviews said:


> I've tried the i3 Pro. I agree! Timbre on that  is decent/good.
> However that's a hybrid/tribird. I was referring to the current trend of single planar IEMs


I mentioned this because the planar in the i3 models is responsible for the mids and is well tuned. Perhaps TRI will produce a single planar IEM with good timbre.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Carpet said:


> Strangely that is my experience with most sport. Lose the professional athletes, commentators and marketing people and it might be worth watching. Oh wait that would be amateur sport!
> 
> There may be other reasons I still like roller derby. 🛼


You just brought back a mountain of memories when you said "roller derby".


----------



## Vonbuddy

Nimweth said:


> You may want to have a look at these:
> https://www.edifier.com/product-s1000w.html
> They sound amazing and have a wide range of connection options and are beautifully made. I am currently testing them.


How much are they?


----------



## baskingshark

Some new IEMS via IEC 711 coupler:


1) Kiwi Ears Cadenza:






2) See Audio Yume 2:





Listening impressions to follow.


----------



## PROblemdetected

baskingshark said:


> *Timbre AKA timbral accuracy* = what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness.
> 
> In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this headphone/IEM? Or does the violin sound like a digital/synthetic sound instead?
> 
> ...


Just salad words.

And again, I feel some reviewers, including myself, write like they are listening on 4k trying to add more words to their reviews.

For me, things are easier, its about presentation, stage, quality of bass or peaks on some frequencies wich could be hard to listen for long periods.

But talking about "timbre" and trying to establish differences between the quality of it on different drivers... Sounds weird.

Anyways, just my two cents.


----------



## superuser1 (Tuesday at 10:44 AM)

I have a feeling that planars used in current iems have a peculiar kind of attack and decay (ADSR) which is very different from DDs


----------



## PROblemdetected

superuser1 said:


> I have a feeling that planars used in current items have a peculiar kind attack and decay which is very different from DDs


Yeah, probably, but its more about implementation and tuning.

The hook is totally different to the Timeless


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> I have a feeling that planars used in current items have a peculiar kind attack and decay which is very different from DDs



Agreed. The planar IEMs bring very fast decay and rapid transients to the table, compared to single DDs. Generally, these planar IEMs have better technicalities than comparatively priced single DDs, but this rapid decay makes timbre sound a bit unnatural. Bass from planar IEMs also sounds a bit unnatural and less extended compared to the decay and movement of air of traditional DD bass. Do note this is planar IEMs, not planar headphones I am talking about, perhaps the bigger planar headphone drivers can solve this bass excursion issue by virtue of bigger size?

Whatever the case, planar IEMs have come very far in just a year or so. The year 2022 brought great evolution for this tech and these planar IEMs bring excellent technicalities to the table, it is a great time for consumers. In just one year, we saw planar IEMs go below $100 USD. I think this tech is still evolving and is not the finished product, but I am very interested to see how much improvement and refinement the planar IEMs can get in 2023. Perhaps an IEM with planars handling the midrange/treble, and a DD bass hybrid, I think that might be successful.


----------



## FranQL

baskingshark said:


> Agreed. The planar IEMs bring very fast decay and rapid transients to the table, compared to single DDs. Generally, these planar IEMs have better technicalities than comparatively priced single DDs, but this rapid decay makes timbre sound a bit unnatural. Bass from planar IEMs also sounds a bit unnatural and less extended compared to the decay and movement of air of traditional DD bass. Do note this is planar IEMs, not planar headphones I am talking about, perhaps the bigger planar headphone drivers can solve this bass excursion issue by virtue of bigger size?
> 
> Whatever the case, planar IEMs have come very far in just a year or so. The year 2022 brought great evolution for this tech and these planar IEMs bring excellent technicalities to the table, it is a great time for consumers. In just one year, we saw planar IEMs go below $100 USD. I think this tech is still evolving and is not the finished product, but I am very interested to see how much improvement and refinement the planar IEMs can get in 2023. Perhaps an IEM with planars handling the midrange/treble, and a DD bass hybrid, I think that might be successful.


nah

A few pages ago I read that the planar drivers used are the same in the IEMs, it is not so.

The key IMO is in the ventilation...

The sound is different in planar IEM vs DD, yes it is. That's not bad, I'm a lover of DDs, but I also greatly enjoy Hook X, which today is one of my favorites, which, apart from its size, is so similar to my HE400i.

The IEM DD DIY that I did a few weeks ago has surprised me a lot, bordering on my mental hype, so I keep listening to it daily in order for the hype effect to go away, if it doesn't go away, we'll talk later hermano....


----------



## zachmal (Tuesday at 9:26 AM)

baskingshark said:


> Agreed. The planar IEMs bring very fast decay and rapid transients to the table, compared to single DDs. Generally, these planar IEMs have better technicalities than comparatively priced single DDs, but this rapid decay makes timbre sound a bit unnatural. Bass from planar IEMs also sounds a bit unnatural and less extended compared to the decay and movement of air of traditional DD bass. Do note this is planar IEMs, not planar headphones I am talking about, perhaps the bigger planar headphone drivers can solve this bass excursion issue by virtue of bigger size?
> 
> Whatever the case, planar IEMs have come very far in just a year or so. The year 2022 brought great evolution for this tech and these planar IEMs bring excellent technicalities to the table, it is a great time for consumers. In just one year, we saw planar IEMs go below $100 USD. I think this tech is still evolving and is not the finished product, but I am very interested to see how much improvement and refinement the planar IEMs can get in 2023. Perhaps an IEM with planars handling the midrange/treble, and a DD bass hybrid, I think that might be successful.



>Agreed. The planar IEMs bring very fast decay and rapid transients to the table, compared to single DDs. Generally, these planar IEMs have better technicalities than comparatively priced single DDs, but this rapid decay makes timbre sound a bit unnatural. Bass from planar IEMs also sounds a bit unnatural and less extended compared to the decay and movement of air of traditional DD bass.

similar effect for audio reproduction like the "Soap Opera Effect" when watching TV movies, TV series, etc. jumping from 30 fps (or 24 fps) to 60 fps (or 48 fps)

e.g. Avatar 2 runs at 48 fps at certain cinemas

it feels "unnatural" - which is not really unnatural - since it's closer to reality but it at least feels unfamiliar, unused, unaccustomed.

The question is if there's the possibility to implement planar tech (or electrostat - in any case which allows for faster acceleration which allows for reproduction for all sorts of frequencies and decays) - which would allow for fast and slow decay at the same time - but would only have slow decay for slow decaying sounds and fast decay for fast decaying sounds. Since this would allow for close to 100% reproduction of reality how sounds are perceived.

Damping or venting couldn't be the solution since it would slow down decay permanently.

Or it had to be dynamic - on-the-fly - damping and venting changes

Does that make sense ?

It would probably something akin to dynamic switching of fast and slow roll-off from the DAC side - harmonizing well with the used driver tech on the emitter


----------



## newworld666 (Tuesday at 10:08 AM)

As I discovered today there was a Tangzu Wu HBB HeyDay version of the Tangzu Wu Zetian, though I don't want to "upgrade" my Zetian Version, I just want to share my experience with the Wu Zetian ... maybe it can help some other to pull the trigger for such surprising planars at less than 150€.

First, I must say that I really enjoy basically the old Sony NW-WM1A (modded by Nayparm with a load of huge capacitors) and my absolute Headphone reference is for a year now, the Planar DCA Stealth plugged either to the FIIO M17 in enhanced audio mode or the WM1A with a rather powerful Centrance Ampersand AMP in between..

So all my IEMs are basically compared in a way or another to such "transportable" closed Headphone combos...
Till mid of 2022, I believed that only the IER-Z1R could be comparable to the DCA Stealth (though signature and stage depth is rather different), but, I also really enjoyed the Vision Ears EXT, Sennheiser IE900, and the IE600... I even use a Beyerdynamic Xelento or a Sennheiser IE 800 with a ifi Go Blu BT dongle to sleep every night with my head on the side.

For months in 2022, I was intrigued by this thread turning around cheap IEMs... I have to admit that because of such price tag, I could easily give a try to a few of them.
Some were rather decent and worth to give a try with some PEQ adjustments (through Poweramp EQ and android 10+ smartphones) .. but for a few months now, I have spent a lot of my time with the Tangzu Wu Zetian, which doesn't need massive PEQ ajustements at all, though I am using the ovoid Xelento 2 tips to perform some very deep insertion in my ear canals with a perfect seal and still no "pain" at all even after 8 hours using them !!!!

I can say now, that with these "little" planar's IEM, I forgot most of the qualities of my Z1R, IE900, IE 600 :
-> tonality is surprisingly very good,
-> speed and impacts really enjoyable
I would say sound quality can be really coherent with the DCA Stealth, just the stage width and depth are massively an advantage of the DCA Stealth.
The Tangzu Wu Zetian offers a lots of details for its price tag, but in a way, it is much more intimate, though it can be a rather good thing with some Jazz music like Manu Katché or Hiromi as if we were sitting just in front of the stage.

After some months now, I really think the Tangzu Wu Zetian is worth the 150€ assuming you use :
-> a balance cable (for a much better stereo separation, in my case I use a Ugreen 4.4mm cable)
-> the proper tips, which allow deep insertion and perfect sealing.
With my old "Nayparm modded" Sony WM1A, I really get amazing results. I would say far better than with all my BT dongles like iFi Go Blu, Fiio BTR7, Shanling Up4 and Quedlix 5K, as they all sound "thinner" with significantly less texture in low/ultra low frequencies.... For me in a way, it just means that the WU Zetian has some real margin with very low distorsion allowing using them with high end DAPs at a realistic volume level (not really good for the ears).

Based on these last months, I am clearly impressed with these new planars IEMs, and I am wondering if they can reach another level when this tech will be more mature. There is probably some room left for some improvements, concerning stage width and depth, and maybe some better texture in highs and high mids (I think cymbals can be more convincing, clearly on such aspect, the Z1R/Ext/IE900/IE600, they all do a significant better job).
This was my new year 2 cents advice.... with great hopes of a new step with planar's tech in 2023 for IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Tuesday at 10:17 AM)

Tzennn said:


> Through EQ (yes i'm that one headphone guy with an EQ from bass to treble), i find both have the same analogy (don't know if i use the word right) in tuning, while hexa/blessing 2 is more palatable. So i set myself if i don't like neon, i won't buy hexa!
> I would love to see some figurine, gundam and things. Look like it will fit the vibe of your room


I see, FR recap does tell a hint of basic tuning that you may have finding it tonal balance like/dislike, just one side note that even if the FR is a like (like Yume & HEXA, they have somewhat fast responding DD, yet they have very different timbre).

Anyway good luck with Neon’s impedance experiment impedance do change the frequency & impulse response, to some IEM it will force a faster decay.

Audiosense DT600 for 0Ω vs 85Ω
Whole spectrum




upper-mid impact



impulse response for 500hz square wave @ 0 ohm



@85ohms (imaging got worsen)



same source with Audiosense DT300





About the room, haha you’ve got me. I already set to listening & hobby room with those figures and gundams✌️




Nimweth said:


> You may want to have a look at these:
> https://www.edifier.com/product-s1000w.html
> They sound amazing and have a wide range of connection options and are beautifully made. I am currently testing them.


Great to know, thanks for sharing! Tidal connect @24bits sounds very interesting.
First I saw amazon pricing at $449 USD, and thought a little bit pricey, but when reconsidering, that’s lower than Moondrop Variations’s $560.  
Sound like a good option!


----------



## lgcubana

*Kinera Nannas* (OG)

Where to start:
   The playback is (to my interpretation) neutral, leaning warm. Vocals are the magic sauce; they're full, but not overly colored.  The low end (sub bass to mid bass) only comes to life on a desktop rig, because of the high impedance, 60 ohms.  For treble aficionados, you may interpret the presentation as veiled; but for my sensitivity to that range,  this is just about as good as it gets.  The low end sub bass has a good amount of clean, resonating decay and there's next to no mid bass bleed.

Almost full surround sound effect, with an emphasis on width and to a slightly lesser degree, height.  Thankfully nothing is coming from behind me; which I find unsettling in IEMs.  In a 7.2.2 Dolby Atmos setup yes, the back of my head, no.

I got in a FiiO BTR7 the same day that the Nannas got delivered.  In hopes that the BTR7 could give me the option of taking these power hungry gremlins on the road.  I would guesstimate that the FiiO gets me to about 85% of what my desktop DAC/amp (Monolith THX 24459) can produce; which honestly isn't enough, if I go immediately from the Monolith to the BTR7.  So now I have two IEMs relegated to the desktop, the Nannas and the Tri Starlights.

That 15% gap (from desktop to portable) is the equivalent to that on going discussion, on diminishing returns, once you break that $500 ceiling.  But once you hear that 15%, it's impossible to go back.  Thankfully the Moondrop Blessing, Dusk & Xenns Mangird Tea 2 meet my needs, for portability.

In this day and age of driver count, you really have to be committed (to Arkham), to buy a $900, 60 ohm, 1xDD (***paper), 1xBA & 2x EST configuration
or
find a kind soul on the Classified section (thanks to @eskamobob1),  to give you the opportunity to try out a TOTL; that doesn't hit all of the buzz words, on it's spec sheet.







***A paper DD is so old school.  Reminds me of a set of McIntosh speakers from the 60s, where paper cones were the thing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Tuesday at 10:44 AM)

newworld666 said:


> As I discovered today there was a Tangzu Wu HBB HeyDay version of the Tangzu Wu Zetian, though I don't want to "upgrade" my Zetian Version, I just want to share my experience with the Wu Zetian ... maybe it can help some other to pull the trigger for such surprising planars at less than 150€.
> 
> First, I must say that I really enjoy basically the old Sony NW-WM1A (modded by Nayparm with a load of huge capacitors) and my absolute Headphone reference is for a year now, the Planar DCA Stealth plugged either to the FIIO M17 in enhanced audio mode or the WM1A with a rather powerful Centrance Ampersand AMP in between..
> 
> ...


Welcome to single Planar IEM world😄

If you are looking more technical set of single planar, Wu is not the best performing one, actually Wu sacrifices all technicalities for a better timbre and musical expressions, indeed it matches well to Hiromi as you mentioned.

For technical single planar, you may try for 7Hz Timeless and Letshouer S12 Pro.

From someone observed and participated IEM industry from the very beginning, for past 2 years, just like our ongoing global power shifts, the price to performance of IEM of sub$500 segment (but please refrain to use phrase “cheap” IEM, please pay respect to people who love “cheap” IEMs and/or only could afford such range. This is international community that has very diversified range of group of audiences) has shown a dramatic and drastic advancement. now $19 IEM can score 90% of once a high-end IEMs.

A $79 HEXA is as 95% as technical and high-performing as Westone’s $1,500 old flagship, and as equally technical as AKG’s flagship N5005 (used to go $1k, now $200 for US market).


----------



## lgcubana (Tuesday at 11:46 AM)

baskingshark said:


> ...
> 2) See Audio Yume 2:
> 
> 
> ...


I must be watching too much CNN.  I see the silhouette of a U.S. Pres.


----------



## Tzennn (Tuesday at 11:07 AM)

IF tech studio which only making audio stuff...
IF 51 (5 ba)178$



What is this? "Clean and pleasant sound performance, full-bodied low frequency, excellent separation and sound field, delicate mid-range"
Yeah nice, then come the graph



Well there's also IF31 (122$ 3ba) which is a lower model and have much better looking graph



This can be this ?



Don't know but seems like IF tech studio been there for quite awhile, yet i can't find any review, yet!


----------



## Nimweth

Ui


baskingshark said:


> *Timbre AKA timbral accuracy* = what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness.
> 
> In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this headphone/IEM? Or does the violin sound like a digital/synthetic sound instead?
> 
> ...


In general it is the complex collection of harmonics produced by an instrument which define timbre. This is particularly true in the high frequencies so a transducer with an extended treble will be more able to reproduce those harmonics and hopefully sound more authentic.


----------



## Ferdinando1968

zachmal said:


> similar effect for audio reproduction like the "Soap Opera Effect" when watching TV movies, TV series, etc. jumping from 30 fps (or 24 fps) to 60 fps (or 48 fps)
> 
> e.g. Avatar 2 runs at 48 fps at certain cinemas
> 
> it feels "unnatural" - which is not really unnatural - since it's closer to reality but it at least feels unfamiliar, unused, unaccustomed.



sorry, but I'm not sure I understand.

Your examples on the different framerates are clear and explanatory.

But in the audio field, when we talk about unnatural sound, aren't we referring to the difference between the sound produced by real instruments (not electronic ones) on stage compared to the sounds heard from headphones/speakers?

In other words, the reference should be the stage/live sound.  
Aren't those the 'real' sounds?


----------



## 4ceratops

Two new youtube reviews of Truthear Hola:





I'm going to go play them right now.


----------



## eskamobob1

lgcubana said:


> *Kinera Nannas* (OG)
> 
> Where to start:
> The playback is (to my interpretation) neutral, leaning warm. Vocals are the magic sauce; they're full, but not overly colored.  The low end (sub bass to mid bass) only comes to life on a desktop rig, because of the high impedance, 60 ohms.  For treble aficionados, you may interpret the presentation as veiled; but for my sensitivity to that range,  this is just about as good as it gets.  The low end sub bass has a good amount of clean, resonating decay and there's next to no mid bass bleed.
> ...


Im glad you enjoy them! They realy are a special IEM IMO. The butteryness of the still somewhat forward treble with a extremely smooth transition into good mids isnt something ive ever found anywhere else.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Tuesday at 1:31 PM)

Tzennn said:


> IF tech studio which only making audio stuff...
> IF 51 (5 ba)178$
> 
> What is this? "Clean and pleasant sound performance, full-bodied low frequency, excellent separation and sound field, delicate mid-range"
> ...


Wait, that IF51 (5BA) reminds me of failed version of TRN X7





by the way I have one coming… couldn’t resist $29.26 and my internal odd-ball lover impulsively pressed “go”, and X7 has been claimed dark vocal focused. I already have somewhat dark ST10/AST, so now one more dark sounding one X7🤔

The amplitude is somewhat questionable though even for that 3BA. It sounds like a joke for 60db drop from peak to bottom.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> *Timbre AKA timbral accuracy* = what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness.
> 
> In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this headphone/IEM? Or does the violin sound like a digital/synthetic sound instead?
> 
> ...


You are correct, but because I don't listen to a lot of jazz or classical (maybe just a tad more than I do hip hip), I'm not as concerned with timbral accuracy. Not it's still important to me, and usually I get it from a few DD's (i.e. the UE500 is timbrally one of the most accurate and satisfying timbres of any IEM i've heard), which also include the Monster Miles Davis Trumpets, which have awesome timbre, and the RE800 and Salnotes Zero offering less accurate DD timbre. The hybrids and tribrids and BA's, and planars aren't as accurate or presented in a accurate way, but I don't care. I listen to rock, classic rock, and metal mostly, with a large bank of 80's music, so as long as they come close to sounding as correct as when I first listened to them, I'm satisfied and not nitpicky as some others might be? The timbre of the N5005 doesn't bother me much, but it might bother someone else enough to turn them off.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Not really an endorsement of the Winter, and definitely not an endorsement of the Fiio FH15.  Prestige led him to question what Thieaudio has been putting out.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)

Vonbuddy said:


> Not really an endorsement of the Winter, and definitely not an endorsement of the Fiio FH15.  Prestige led him to question what Thieaudio has been putting out.




Hmm🤔

For prestige, so it’s one of this “too much” comment as one of predictions.


AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess so,
> Crin hasn’t published Prestige yet, but when you compare Monarch MKII and Oracle, and Monarch mkii vs Presitige, Prestige has got a significantly spiced up air.
> 
> 
> ...



I happened to know the artist who Timmy tested for Prestige and for that I may add additional note 📝


Timmy tested Prestige with a Japanese virtual YouTuber/singer artist Suisei Hoshimachi, a Hololive Production idol/singer, of which her singing voice contains a lot of edgy expression, for that I can understand 4EST for that edgy voice may be “too much”, but that might not be the case for many other tracks.

So for our referencing anchor point, the “vocal” of that test = “ rather extreme side of J-Pop female singer’s edgy vocal” might needed to be considered for that video.

Here is one of songs from Suisei For your reference. I can easily imagine Prestige with this voice, maybe ”too much”. Just tried with AKG’s N400 (a single dynamic) with boosted 10khz-16khz, and tried this track, it’s too offensive with a single dynamic, maybe less offensive with EST timbre, but still, probably edgy female voice test track may not be a good test track for Prestige’s tuning.


I’d understand that comment as 
to:
▶︎younger generations treble sensitive ear
▶︎with edgy female vocal voice
▶︎Prestige’s tuning could offend 
that’s pretty valuable feedback as Prestige isn’t something that could be easily tested.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Vonbuddy said:


> Not really an endorsement of the Winter, and definitely not an endorsement of the Fiio FH15.  Prestige led him to question what Thieaudio has been putting out.




What’s with Timmy and Fiio   Fun fact his review of FD5 was the last straw that pushed me towards writing my own reviews. Since it’s cheap and easy to whine about him or Crinacle on the Internet. It’s harder to be a “man in the arena.”

Whatever complaints about FH15 (I haven’t watch the video yet), I disagree. It’s an excellent piece of equipment, especially in tonality, detail retrieval, separation, and soundstage imaging. I have been playing no man sky on Nintendo Switch with these IEMs. The soundstage is phenomenal.

I need to A/B the bass again because @Dsnuts surprised me with his impressions. Otherwise, solid 4-4.5/5 for me. Not Monarch, at least in terms of resolution, of course, but more than a match for most mid-fi IEMs that I have / heard.


----------



## o0genesis0o

PROblemdetected said:


> Just salad words.
> 
> And again, I feel some reviewers, including myself, write like they are listening on 4k trying to add more words to their reviews.
> 
> ...



Timbre is a pain to review. I can’t even define it clearly to myself, so I tend not to complain about it. 

There is indeed something different about the presentation of BA and planar (including the famous Sundara headphone, but not Arya). The weirdness of these transducers are different from a wrongly tuned dynamic transducers. For planar, I guess it has something to do with the jaggy FR with a lot of tiny dips and peaks that they have. For BA, no idea. 

To think about it, the “crispness” of Fiio FH15 comparing to JD7 might just be the “BA timbre”, since the detail retrieval of both are quite close.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Tuesday at 4:31 PM)

o0genesis0o said:


> Timbre is a pain to review. I can’t even define it clearly to myself, so I tend not to complain about it.
> 
> There is indeed something different about the presentation of BA and planar (including the famous Sundara headphone, but not Arya). The weirdness of these transducers are different from a wrongly tuned dynamic transducers. For planar, I guess it has something to do with the jaggy FR with a lot of tiny dips and peaks that they have. For BA, no idea.
> 
> To think about it, the “crispness” of Fiio FH15 comparing to JD7 might just be the “BA timbre”, since the detail retrieval of both are quite close.


No man’s sky👍 it has my fav UK’s postrock artist 65daysofstatic’s BGM contributions👍👍


Very sad fact Is that their earlier album releases are very good yet mastered with extremely poor mix and full of distortions.😭😭 I thought my sennheiser’s HD25‘s diaphragm got a crack when listened to their first album, and it was the distortion fro
 the recordings.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hmm🤔
> 
> For prestige, so it’s one of this “too much” comment as one of predictions.
> 
> ...



The Shangri-la just handled this very well, and the piano has really good weight and presence with nice timbre.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So two of my three new IEM orders have landed. Early mind you. The Tansio Mirai Sands and Fearless Audio Shangri-la. OOTB impressions?

The Tansio Mirai Sands, with stock cable and stock tips was GARBAGE! Shrill and with way too much treble presence, even on a warm source. So I changed the cable to the Linsoul Crystalline Copper cable I ordered, and JVC Spiral dots and VOILA!! Now we're talking! With a 3D image, excellent stage, and the purveyor of details, while listening to tracks from Dave Matthews Band and Natalie Merchant, I get a feeling these won't come out of my ears much. Similar in tone to my AKG N5005, but with better imaging and more air. 

Fearless Shangri-la? Bassy warm sound with forwardy mids. They sounds very similar to the Wu Zetian in presentation and stage, but of course the bass driver hasn't been burned in yet, so too early to really gauge the qualities of the bass until it's had a chance to burn in, but at the moment, this would be a set for someone who likes sub bass/mid bass/bass weight, forgiveness in mastering quality (the Sands is absolutely NOT forgiving of modern mastered tracks), and harmanish style treble. This set is the complete opposite of the Sands, and typically not my style, but I'll give it some burn in and see if the bass settles? Oh, I also A/B'd them against the Moondrop KXXS, and they are similar tonally to them, but with a tad more mid bass presence and thicker mids, but both are fairly close tonally. Very similar treble presence and extension. More to come.....

p.s. Both are really comfy to wear. The Shangri-la are larger shells while the Sands are a bit smaller and fit more flush, but both are comfy and isolate well.


----------



## Dsnuts

That cable that comes with the Sands is great for other IEMs but not the Sands. I ditched that thing after my review hasn't been on it ever since.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So two of my three new IEM orders have landed. Early mind you. The Tansio Mirai Sands and Fearless Audio Shangri-la. OOTB impressions?
> 
> The Tansio Mirai Sands, with stock cable and stock tips was GARBAGE! Shrill and with way too much treble presence, even on a warm source. So I changed the cable to the Linsoul Crystalline Copper cable I ordered, and JVC Spiral dots and VOILA!! Now we're talking! With a 3D image, excellent stage, and the purveyor of details, while listening to tracks from Dave Matthews Band and Natalie Merchant, I get a feeling these won't come out of my ears much. Similar in tone to my AKG N5005, but with better imaging and more air.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your shiny! Both look luxurious and expensive. Nitpicking aside, I have no doubt that both can offer satisfying listening. Looking forward for future impressions.


----------



## WAON303 (Tuesday at 6:28 PM)

o0genesis0o said:


> What’s with Timmy and Fiio   Fun fact his review of FD5 was the last straw that pushed me towards writing my own reviews. Since it’s cheap and easy to whine about him or Crinacle on the Internet. It’s harder to be a “man in the arena.”
> 
> Whatever complaints about FH15 (I haven’t watch the video yet), I disagree. It’s an excellent piece of equipment, especially in tonality, detail retrieval, separation, and soundstage imaging. I have been playing no man sky on Nintendo Switch with these IEMs. The soundstage is phenomenal.
> 
> I need to A/B the bass again because @Dsnuts surprised me with his impressions. Otherwise, solid 4-4.5/5 for me. Not Monarch, at least in terms of resolution, of course, but more than a match for most mid-fi IEMs that I have / heard.


Timmy loves his treble, the FH15 is one of the darkest IEMs I've seen in some time FR wise.

Maybe Timmy might change his opinion when trying the treble filter tho I doubt it.

Unit variance perhaps?


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Timmy loves his treble, the FH15 is one of the darkest IEMs I've seen in some time FR wise.
> 
> Maybe Timmy might change his opinion when trying the treble filter tho I doubt it.
> 
> Unit variance perhaps?



which frequencies are you talking about when you talk about treble?  There is de-emphasis at lower-treble (3-5k), but other than that, mid treble cuts through and air is plenty but I didn’t hear the 15k boost trick like 64 Audio or Fiio FW5. The stage is thus airy but not unusually “stretched out” like FW5. All of these with treble filter and HS18 tips.

I’ll share the graph when I get a chance to measure.


----------



## WAON303

o0genesis0o said:


> which frequencies are you talking about when you talk about treble?  There is de-emphasis at lower-treble (3-5k), but other than that, mid treble cuts through and air is plenty but I didn’t hear the 15k boost trick like 64 Audio or Fiio FW5. The stage is thus airy but not unusually “stretched out” like FW5. All of these with treble filter and HS18 tips.
> 
> I’ll share the graph when I get a chance to measure.


Past 5k, all the filters cut off at this range, upper mids and treble take a "downslope"


----------



## o0genesis0o

WAON303 said:


> Past 5k, all the filters cut off at this range, upper mids and treble take a "downslope"


When we talk about no “treble extension”, we should think about Shure SE215 and Westone MACH10. These IEMs present the core info of the music (voice, main instruments, bass) decently, but the airy reverb and micro details fuzzing around the notes are mostly gone due to the muted high treble. These phenomena are not what I hear with both FH15 and JD7, though I freely admit that Monarch and U12t has more of that airy micro detail sound. Funny enough, Andromeda 2020 also has that treble extension even though it does not look like much on the graph.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Dsnuts said:


> That cable that comes with the Sands is great for other IEMs but not the Sands. I ditched that thing after my review hasn't been on it ever since.


Oh yeah. It's not coming anywhere near the Sands ever again lol I actually threw it on the Shangri-la to drop the bass/mid bass some, and it worked well with that one. In turn,, the Shangri-la cable is on the Zetian Wu.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Cable rolling with Spinfits = sweet spot for Fearless Shangri-la! So Wu Zetian stock cable and C360 Spins and this IEM is one of the most musical IEM's I own. It's not a detail monster, but details aren't missing. It's just the treble isn't the most extended. Polite. But resolution is above average, bass bumps, and mids are up front, so it's a very lush, warm, and musical listen. Pairs up brilliantly with the Sony A55. 

Still got the Sands on the burner, so no updates there for awhile yet.


----------



## r31ya

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The Shangri-la just handled this very well, and the piano has really good weight and presence with nice timbre.


Play Shangri-la on Shangri-la~


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Audiosense DT600 for 0Ω vs 85Ω
> Whole spectrum
> 
> 
> ...


Any info on how the impedance was added on that page?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

r31ya said:


> Play Shangri-la on Shangri-la~



I just did! The la's handle female vocals like a champ and the guitar tones are very resolving. These things also have a tall stage that is expansive. Very good with pop music, so I imagine very good with JPop.


----------



## zachmal

Ferdinando1968 said:


> sorry, but I'm not sure I understand.
> 
> Your examples on the different framerates are clear and explanatory.
> 
> ...


>In other words, the reference should be the stage/live sound.  
>Aren't those the 'real' sounds?

yes indeed,

not sure how to explain it - in the real world - there's "small instruments" like voice chords which surprisingly have a high range of frequency coverage despite their size, then there's the way bigger instruments like a chello, contrabass, etc. - strings but the added resonance and "body", warms of their body added on top

currently can't think properly of more examples but there's really big instruments with resonance such as big drums or drum-like instruments.

For strings or vocal cords, etc. - small speakers would suffice one would think - mirroring high frequencies,

for bigger bodies, such as drums or those new metal drum instruments (currently can't come up with the name) - one would need bigger speakers or speakers, transducers with a way slower decay rate - especially when trying to mimic and mirror the resonance body of a contrabass, chello.

It's a bit tough to put into words since it's not my primary tongue - but the gist would be:

there should be more techniques and ways than just damping to get a slow decay rate or driver size, rigidity, etc. - and both DAC and driver have lots of potential for more unique yet unexplored ways to mimic ways to make it sound like "real" sounds


----------



## DynamicEars

zachmal said:


> >In other words, the reference should be the stage/live sound.
> >Aren't those the 'real' sounds?
> 
> yes indeed,
> ...



for low frequencies, they just need proper ventilation to have slow decay / tailing / echo of the low frequencies, overdampening these range will lead to bloated sound, muddy, blunted on mid bass attack, While dampers mostly affecting high frequencies to avoid over resonance, busy ringing, or sibilances. Depends on the material too. Some sampening on high mids to tame peaks.
Actually this is actually long going problem for many chifi manufacturer. Using nylon filter (like tanchjim filter) is taming high mids from 2khz-5khz, but blocking nozzle with this vents also have its own problem with airflow from low frequencies, they will have less impact and have muddier, bloater sound and they seems didnt care about this, just to get the tuning right even those collabs IEM seems like the tuner only know (or care) about tuning target and leave the way to manufacturer, and manufacturer just use simple, easy way with available damper around that lower the quality of the bass.
As a bass quality picky nerd, and ghetto modder, actually they just need small hole on the filter to let bass / low frequency have proper ventilation and airflow, while smoothen peaks on high mids, and this type of damper also wont works on 6-20khz area, you must have to use foam damper to tame these frequencies but once again with proper airflow for low frequencies. 
*dampening 3 different frequency area with still have good airflow for lower frequencies is the key*

as for low frequency slow decay, the best is with larger dynamic driver that moves lot of air, but they need to have proper vents, and great driver. Sony / Sennheiser know the best about this


----------



## baskingshark (Tuesday at 9:43 PM)

lgcubana said:


> *Kinera Nannas* (OG)
> 
> Where to start:
> The playback is (to my interpretation) neutral, leaning warm. Vocals are the magic sauce; they're full, but not overly colored.  The low end (sub bass to mid bass) only comes to life on a desktop rig, because of the high impedance, 60 ohms.  For treble aficionados, you may interpret the presentation as veiled; but for my sensitivity to that range,  this is just about as good as it gets.  The low end sub bass has a good amount of clean, resonating decay and there's next to no mid bass bleed.
> ...



Seems the collab frenzy has struck again bro. There seems to be a retune of the Kinera Nanna:


















Not sure how much different it will be, but it seems to be a 3dB bass boost with modular cable shenanigan again. One side of the shell has this Z logo, not sure if folks will wear this outside. 

Is this the most expensive collab yet? $949 USD

Kinera Nanna 2.1 Z-Tune: https://www.linsoul.com/products/kinera-nanna-2-1-z-tune-edition


----------



## Surf Monkey

That logo is hideous.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Seems the collab frenzy has struck again bro. There seems to be a retune of the Kinera Nanna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice graph though. I imagine it would sound quite “academically well-tuned”. Cautiously optimistic about the treble as well. Looks extended with some careful balance of sibilance and sparkle. 

The logo is horrible.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> Seems the collab frenzy has struck again bro. There seems to be a retune of the Kinera Nanna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw, who has the courage to buy these IEMs? (Even the OG Nanna) They are very expensive, and unless one lives in Singapore, it’s unlikely that one can audition.  There is little doubt that they sound good, even great. But at this price bracket, it’s all about refinement and nitty gritty nitpicking. How can one be sure that dropping this money would grant them something better than, say, Blessing 2 or SA6?


----------



## superuser1

o0genesis0o said:


> Timbre is a pain to review.


I can well imagine that.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Surf Monkey said:


> That logo is hideous.


I like it


----------



## Surf Monkey

InvisibleInk said:


> I like it



There’s one in every crowd.


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> I like it



Haha bro will u be taking one for the team to get this collab Nanna? Thanks in advance!!! =)


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Seems the collab frenzy has struck again bro. There seems to be a retune of the Kinera Nanna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So expensive yet the tuning is.. if the graph is true, will be on the dark side (like the logo)
Bass shelf is good on clean cut 200hz but the rise is too steep tuck up, that 100-150hz a bit too much.
Then the high mids also too early with steep pinna too, can be thin and nasal here.
The lower treble is what i call "valley of trap", certainly need a valley here but lot fall into too deep valley, details on 6khz will be sounding distant.
8-10khz also will be too busy and tizzy and last upper treble extension isn't there on 12khz or 15khz.

And asking price is almost kilobuck.

Take my words with grain of salt because i only read from the graph but for me myself is a big no for the price tag


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Any info on how the impedance was added on that page?


Looks like his Amari high-end power amp’s output impedance, here is the page by Google translate


----------



## WAON303

Surf Monkey said:


> That logo is hideous.


Ugly and overpriced af.

I'd personally get a Heyday Wu and Maestro Mini with Nanna money which leaves me with around 300 bucks, enough for a Questyle M15.

Infinitely better value.






.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 12:22 AM)

Surf Monkey said:


> That logo is hideous.


You just called attention and 🤯
it’s saying in Japanese “King of Sound”

I thought Kinera is the brand that cares its outlook until that moment I paid attention to the logo…wow Kinera


----------



## Surf Monkey

AmericanSpirit said:


> You just called attention and 🤯
> it’s saying in Japanese “King of Sound”



Oh no. Insult to injury.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 12:39 AM)

Surf Monkey said:


> Oh no. Insult to injury.


Nevermind…Kinera is already out of their mind it seems. Totally forgot this.





This. I remember I saw this type of earphone at street junk seller of Shanghai, China. it was going for couple of Yuans (less than a dollar back then)


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Looks like his Amari high-end power amp’s output impedance, here is the page by Google translate


Thanks. Interesting there is an amp with this many impedance options. 
https://en.antelopeaudio.com/products/amari/
I bet this is very different from adding an "impedance adaptor" which is basically a resistor or a pair maybe.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 12:42 AM)

saldsald said:


> Thanks. Interesting there is an amp with this many impedance options.
> https://en.antelopeaudio.com/products/amari/
> I bet this is very different from adding an "impedance adaptor" which is basically a resistor or a pair maybe.


Yea that amp is a beast but hey $3.2k USD😅 Yea I’m interested in those regular hiby or ifi IEMatch style impedance adapter’s impacts.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea that amp is a beast but hey $3.2k USD😅 Yea I’m interested in those regular hiby or ifi IEMatch style impedance adapter’s impacts.


I think the Hiby style adaptor is mainly for dropping the output power and any change in the sound is actually a byproduct, whether you like it or not.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

o0genesis0o said:


> Btw, who has the courage to buy these IEMs? (Even the OG Nanna) They are very expensive, and unless one lives in Singapore, it’s unlikely that one can audition.  There is little doubt that they sound good, even great. But at this price bracket, it’s all about refinement and nitty gritty nitpicking. How can one be sure that dropping this money would grant them something better than, say, Blessing 2 or SA6?


It's not as good as those two you mentioned, due to diminished returns and the fact the OG got no play, which is why they went the collab  route.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nevermind…Kinera is already out of their mind it seems. Totally forgot this.
> 
> 
> This. I remember I saw this type of earphone at street junk seller of Shanghai, China. it was going for couple of Yuans (less than a dollar back then)


Yes. They'd sell these along with Disney characters at the now defunct Sam Goody for $3-4.00 and the IEM's were hideous junk.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

So I'm done. Once my Sea Elf arrives next week, I'll be done with new IEM purchases for at least the next 10-12 months, and maybe more? The Sands/Shangri-la/N5005/Wu Zetian combo along with the hopeful SEa Elf covers all the bases. I'm completely happy with what I have, and i'll just be looking, commenting, and following, but not purchasing, unless it's accessories?


----------



## gadgetgod

This is gold!! Meteor pairs so well with the Sony WM1A, the combination sounds absolutely brilliant!!!
Keeping it small and precise,
Meteor delivers effortless sound with a smooth, rich, organic tone with the WM1A!! Treble is also quite enhanced and delivered nicely. Everyday I am getting more and more impressed with this set.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

SHOCKING!! Vsonic is back, but very low key! 

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832816957855.html GR09

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832610725040.html New GR07


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I'm done. Once my Sea Elf arrives next week, I'll be done with new IEM purchases for at least the next 10-12 months, and maybe more? The Sands/Shangri-la/N5005/Wu Zetian combo along with the hopeful SEa Elf covers all the bases. I'm completely happy with what I have, and i'll just be looking, commenting, and following, but not purchasing, unless it's accessories?



I see a distinct lack of flathead earbuds in your collection. Shall I recommend you a fine one, like TGXear Serratus or Fiio FF5   



gadgetgod said:


> This is gold!! Meteor pairs so well with the Sony WM1A, the combination sounds absolutely brilliant!!!
> Keeping it small and precise,
> Meteor delivers effortless sound with a smooth, rich, organic tone with the WM1A!! Treble is also quite enhanced and delivered nicely. Everyday I am getting more and more impressed with this set.



Comments like these summarise the fun of our “hobby” precisely. It is not just about getting the “reference” sound or to be able to enjoy “hi-res” music. It’s about finding just the right combo of hardware, software (EQ), all kinds of geekiness to get the sound (and the look) just right, according to our design that we ourselves might not even be able to articulate. That’s, to me, where the fun is.

Oh, and consumerism. Rampart consumerism. With that being said, I can’t wait for my Awful P5 for another shot of “happiness”


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So I'm done. Once my Sea Elf arrives next week, I'll be done with new IEM purchases for at least the next 10-12 months, and maybe more? The Sands/Shangri-la/N5005/Wu Zetian combo along with the hopeful SEa Elf covers all the bases. I'm completely happy with what I have, and i'll just be looking, commenting, and following, but not purchasing, unless it's accessories?


I will remind you when Truthear come with 12BA flagship at affordable price✌️


----------



## gadgetgod

o0genesis0o said:


> Comments like these summarise the fun of our “hobby” precisely. It is not just about getting the “reference” sound or to be able to enjoy “hi-res” music. It’s about finding just the right combo of hardware, software (EQ), all kinds of geekiness to get the sound (and the look) just right, according to our design that we ourselves might not even be able to articulate. That’s, to me, where the fun is.


exactly. This WM1A is taken from a friend for audition, and I am in no mood of sending it back lol.


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> SHOCKING!! Vsonic is back, but very low key!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832816957855.html GR09
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832610725040.html New GR07



Thanks for the headsup! I thought they went bankrupt LOL, radiosilence for years!

FWIW, the GR07 is a disappointment that it has a non detachable cable at $80 USD at this day and age! And the cable looks noodle thin and bends at an awkward angle.





The cable looks like it is gonna be a point of failure. Not to mention some of us wanna use aftermarket cables or BT adapters.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Wednesday at 3:10 AM)

The Evil Possessed Panda Creature is the Pandamon, yet he is silky and balanced once you get to know him. None of that disjointedness that you have with the Kinera Celest Gumiho. Yet the Gumiho offers more contrasts and at times a little heat up-top. Where this Pandamon character is totally linear and shows just what Kanera can do with a single full-range Planar driver. He is much more reserved and polite to the hearing.........endearing really, too bad he doesn't look the part. But hey, that's kids today, what can you say, we are all getting old and outdated! The target market here is probably 18 to 24 years old.







New TinHiFi T4 PLUS review up.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...dynamic-driver-iem.26287/reviews#review-29963




AmericanSpirit said:


> Nevermind…Kinera is already out of their mind it seems. Totally forgot this.
> 
> 
> This. I remember I saw this type of earphone at street junk seller of Shanghai, China. it was going for couple of Yuans (less than a dollar back then)


----------



## baskingshark

For Sony fanboys, new DAPs from them:

*NWZX707:*
https://www.sony.com.hk/zh/walkman/products/nw-zx707





HK $6990.00 ~ $896 USD
Up to 25 hours battery life
Android 12 DAP
Power: 50 mW + 50 mW - single ended
230 mW + 230 mW - balanced



*NWA306:*
https://www.sony.com.hk/en/walkman/products/nw-a306





HK $2,690.00 ~ $344 USD
Up to 36 hours battery life
Android 12 DAP
Power: 35 mW + 35 mW - seems to be single ended only? Power seems a bit weak


----------



## saldsald

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Yes. They'd sell these along with Disney characters at the now defunct Sam Goody for $3-4.00 and the IEM's were hideous junk.


Maybe it's really based on a Disney character. The pandamon looks like the hemlet of Wrecker in Star Wars Bad Batch animation. (I am watching it)


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends,

I just posted my video review for the all-new Effect Audio Code 23, I personally loved this cable actually with the Audeze Euclids. In short impressions, I would say that the Code 23 greatly enhances the dynamics, such as air and clarity for given IEMs. I have tested it mainly with Euclid and UM Mext. But with its thick wires, it might not be suitable for everyone.

Do check out my review here:-


P.S: Sorry for my bad English, I try to convey my message but am not very fluent in it. I guess I am slowly getting a hang of audio and its much improved than before, do let me know if you also think so.


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> For Sony fanboys, new DAPs from them:
> 
> *NWZX707:*
> https://www.sony.com.hk/zh/walkman/products/nw-zx707
> ...


What’s with the single ended power?   

If it does not get too loud, but somehow sounds spacious with IEMs like a desktop setup, I want one for that battery life and fabled sony sound.


----------



## baskingshark

o0genesis0o said:


> What’s with the single ended power?
> 
> If it does not get too loud, but somehow sounds spacious with IEMs like a desktop setup, I want one for that battery life and fabled sony sound.



Haha but I don't only have low impedance/high sensitivity IEMs bro. There are other harder to drive gear like high impedance 300 - 600 ohm cans and earbuds, and of course, the notorious low sensitivity Final E5000.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

o0genesis0o said:


> What’s with the single ended power?
> 
> If it does not get too loud, but somehow sounds spacious with IEMs like a desktop setup, I want one for that battery life and fabled sony sound.



Haha. As expected from Sony, power output and specs on paper are the last few things they care about. If I am not mistaken, the WM1a M2 has the exact same power output as the older WM1a.

However, good specs on paper do not directly translate to good sound (e.g. Topping X.X). Personally, I find Sony Walkman DAPs to sound best with IEMs. After trying out Sony Walkmans, I've not looked elsewhere. Would love to pick up the WM1a M2 or ZX707 in the future.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

oh my. This thing is beautiful. Can't wait to the the zx707 and compare it to my zx300!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Seems the collab frenzy has struck again bro. There seems to be a retune of the Kinera Nanna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were to drill a logo out of a faceplate with a dental burr, and then backfill it with clear resin. Would that affect the sound (or resale value) of an IEM?

Alternatively would tape applied to the face of one IEM in a pair affect channel balance? 

These questions have never come up before!


----------



## DynamicEars

Carpet said:


> If I were to drill a logo out of a faceplate with a dental burr, and then backfill it with clear resin. Would that affect the sound (or resale value) of an IEM?
> 
> Alternatively would tape applied to the face of one IEM in a pair affect channel balance?
> 
> These questions have never come up before!



As long as you wont touch or block any vents, they will sound the same.

But resale value can be dropped of course


----------



## Wolfhawk46

I just finished reviewing the new JM Audio XTC-Closed beryllium headphones. Review located here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jm-audio-xtc-closed-back-xtc-c.26282/reviews 
Pretty amazing closed-backs at the price they're selling for.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> For Sony fanboys, new DAPs from them:
> 
> *NWZX707:*
> https://www.sony.com.hk/zh/walkman/products/nw-zx707
> ...



Wonder if that NWA306 can drive the M7 in the pic properly with single ended only   (M7 and M9 need quite juice to sounded great, on same device they need more power than Z1R.
joke, they must have tested it but yeah, balanced output on entry level can be benefit too. The ZX-707 is beautiful! If they sounded better than Fiio M11 plus ESS or DX240 and WM1A (mk 1) maybe I will switch onto since I have some Sony IEMs.


----------



## domq422

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> SHOCKING!! Vsonic is back, but very low key!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832816957855.html GR09
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832610725040.html New GR07


This brings me back to the good old days of 2013/2014 when I first got into the deep trenches of the hobby with the VSonic VSD3 …. Oh my. I had a pair of GR07s as well but one side failed on me short after which not only turned me off to the VSonic brand, but the entire audio hobby as a hole. This gives me a little bit of PTSD 😂


----------



## nraymond

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-wan-er-sg.26236/reviews#review-29952
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-c2.26227/reviews#review-29951
> 
> Reviews up for the TANGZU Wan'er S.G and TinHiFi C2 Mechanical Warrior.


Thanks for the reviews! My order of the Tinhifi C2 came in a week ago and I've been enjoying it. Surprised how well it fits in my ear, incredibly comfortable (moreso than the KZ ZS7 for instance, but also even more than IEMs that have sculpted shapes that look pseudo-custom). It is smaller and lighter than I expected, which is part of why I think it fits so well, but also the nozzle and cable connection angles are perfect for me. I've been trying different eartips on them, and right now I have the Raptgo Adaptive tips which are really comfy too. I have IEMs that specialize in certain areas more, but the C2 is well rounded and might just be my new daily driver.


----------



## Leonarfd

Hakugei Sea-Elf 
Just a teaser picture, will get some time later to try it.


----------



## domq422

Leonarfd said:


> Hakugei Sea-Elf
> Just a teaser picture, will get some time later to try it.


If these are decent I may pull the trigger. Hakugei cables are quite nice so the included cable at this price is a huge win.


----------



## Surf Monkey

domq422 said:


> If these are decent I may pull the trigger. Hakugei cables are quite nice so the included cable at this price is a huge win.



Agree. The cable alone makes these very attractive.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 1:39 PM)

Leonarfd said:


> Hakugei Sea-Elf
> Just a teaser picture, will get some time later to try it.


Looking forward for OOTB impression!

My sea-elf is still enjoying her long distance journey on the Pacific Ocean

Wow we have same office desk it seems.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> For Sony fanboys, new DAPs from them:
> 
> *NWZX707:*
> https://www.sony.com.hk/zh/walkman/products/nw-zx707
> ...


This is your typical A series DAP, like my A55 and A45. Very weak, and requires an amp for maximum drivability, but the sound is always stellar and detailed. I love my Sony's.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

domq422 said:


> This brings me back to the good old days of 2013/2014 when I first got into the deep trenches of the hobby with the VSonic VSD3 …. Oh my. I had a pair of GR07s as well but one side failed on me short after which not only turned me off to the VSonic brand, but the entire audio hobby as a hole. This gives me a little bit of PTSD 😂


I had the GR07 Bass as well as all the VSD line. I enjoyed them on my warm sources (mostly those early Sony mp3 players), but they were quite sibilant lol


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Leonarfd said:


> Hakugei Sea-Elf
> Just a teaser picture, will get some time later to try it.


Mine won't be in my mailbox until sometime next week.


----------



## ChrisOc (Wednesday at 3:32 PM)

Vote for your favourite earphones  here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

Headphones poll here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for headphones - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-headphones-2022.966400/

The poll closes on the 14th of January 2023.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 3:58 PM)

I guess it’s another new year season, chinese new year. The luckybags(i.e. slow moving / excessive inventory bargaining) is coming again.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0vM7MI

$45




$69



$159




Really 1 out of 10 $159 contains $799 TRI Starlight? haha😝  As far as there is No Independent audit, that’s purely sales talk. Maybe 1 out of 100.


----------



## Leonarfd (Thursday at 2:07 AM)

*Hakugei Sea-Elf*
69$ with 3 connectors 3.5mm, 4.4mm and 6.35mm.
Just some quick impressions after 1 hour, not done any clinical listening. Just enjoyed some tracks I truly like.
Don't find anything that is wrong if you like a softer sound, tried genres from acoustic indie music to electronica to fast metal. Bass is deep and engaging, mids sound right, treble are gentle but clear.
Cable is soft fabric and very flexible, the connectors are tight and feel good quality, will compare it to some other cables later. But so far I think its a good cable in quality and sound.
Can give some better impression after some days when I have more time to sit down.


----------



## gooberbm

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it’s another new year season, chinese new year. The luckybags(i.e. slow moving / excessive inventory bargaining) is coming again.
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0vM7MI
> ...


If I hadn't bought the Kai, the $45 bag would be interesting (to try and land Kai or Ormosia for the collection). Other than that, that Flagship Lucky Bag looks like a trap from here


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Leonarfd said:


> *Hakugei Sea-Elf*
> 
> Just some quick impressions after 1 hour, not done any clinical listening. Just enjoyed some tracks I truly like.
> Don't find anything that is wrong, tried genres from acoustic indie music to electronica to fast metal. Bass is deep and engaging, mids sound right, treble are gentle but clear.
> ...


Great! Sounds like sea-elf is a fair offer from Hakugei.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 4:28 PM)

gooberbm said:


> If I hadn't bought the Kai, the $45 bag would be interesting (to try and land Kai or Ormosia for the collection). Other than that, that Flagship Lucky Bag looks like a trap from here


I saw many ordered $69 one and happy with TRI Aurora it seems. The $159 one surely is throw money for uncertainty, a root-box without guarantee.

 But $69 is a tough asking price within current competitive fierce sub100


----------



## domq422

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I had the GR07 Bass as well as all the VSD line. I enjoyed them on my warm sources (mostly those early Sony mp3 players), but they were quite sibilant lol


My memory definitely cannot serve me as correct as I hope it too but I do remember loving the VSD3, 3S, and 5 so I went “crazy” and bought the GR07 bass edition at around $110? I remember that being a stupid amount of money for me. I remember the sibilance, oof, the sibilance … but I remember them being fun enough to enjoy at least.

Threw them in my pockets at that time and didn’t take the best care of em. Probably why the left side failed - oh well. I wish them luck in this new endeavor, I will be avoiding these like the plague but it was nice walking down memory lane!


----------



## HPLovecraft (Wednesday at 5:39 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Really 1 out of 10 $159 contains $799 TRI Starlight? haha😝  As far as there is No Independent audit, that’s purely sales talk. Maybe 1 out of 100.



The 10% of chance is about the TRI Starshine.


----------



## InvisibleInk

HPLovecraft said:


> The 10% of chance is about the TRI Starshine.



That's a $500 USD set


----------



## WAON303

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it’s another new year season, chinese new year. The luckybags(i.e. slow moving / excessive inventory bargaining) is coming again.
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0vM7MI
> ...


Tempted to get the 69 dollar lucky bag.

I wouldn't mind getting anything barring the Astrotec IEM, FR looks abysmal.

Aune Jasper for $69 would be sweet.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

WAON303 said:


> Tempted to get the 69 dollar lucky bag.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting anything barring the Astrotec IEM, FR looks abysmal.
> 
> Aune Jasper for $69 would be sweet.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hello guys, while its my ISN H30 review that make front page, which i do find quite good but not very engaging and exciting, my real 2022 crush is the *Raptgo Hook X HBB* and i just publish my review on headfi yesterday. It can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/raptgo-hook-x-hbb.26284/reviews#review-29959

*Pros: *
-excellent W shape tonal balance
-full bodied bass, mids and treble
-gigantic holographic soundstage
-fast rumbly and weighty bass with good control
-open and dynamic sounding mid range with good note weight
-dense textured and realist timbre
-versatile and realist tone for all type of instruments
-fast, snappy and gently bright treble
-great imaging-layering
-great resolution and micro detailing
-surpass any single planar IEM
-excellent piezo driver implementation and performance
-present and bodied male and female vocal
-upper mids bite and crunch without the drawback (no sibilance, no splashyness)
-no other IEMs out of my 300 pairs sound like these
-can compete with other sub-1000$ IEMs without shame
-good modular cable included
-great sound value

*Cons: *
-not the cleanest bass and mids
-while good in resolution, it's no end game in term of transparency
-sparkle and decay cut short in upper treble, lack a bit of sharp brilliance
-bass extension isn't the most flexible
-kick drum is a bit warmed
-modular cable plug can disconnect easily


----------



## Tzennn

Sebastien Chiu said:


>


Agh i missed my chance


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Tzennn said:


> Agh i missed my chance



Too slow fam


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> Tempted to get the 69 dollar lucky bag.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting anything barring the Astrotec IEM, FR looks abysmal.
> 
> Aune Jasper for $69 would be sweet.


just looked FR of Aune Jasper, hmm very neutral bass floor as a single DD, 2.5khz Ety curve isn’t my HRTF, but maybe adjustable with eartips. 

If really believed that 20% of TRI i3 Pro, I may have dupe i3 Pro for 1 out of 5 shots, that’s quite high failure rate😭

Also never heard about that Astrotec, looked up on Amazon and found this Intead.

an LCP IEM for $18 from keephifi Dealership? Hmm, interesting(click)


----------



## baskingshark (Wednesday at 8:42 PM)

Any folks tried the ADV  GT3 SUPERBASS?


https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/shop/products/gt3-superbass


Seems it was originally retailing at $399 USD but is now at a firesale $99 USD.

Has 3 tuning filters, bullet shaped.









Ultra-thin diaphragm (6μm) mass-coil dynamic driver
Impedance: 84ohm+/-15%
Sensitivity: 95dB+/-3dB at 1kHz

Wow looks like it is gonna be quite hard to drive for an IEM. Perhaps even might be Final E5000 levels of driving notoriety?


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> just looked FR of Aune Jasper, hmm very neutral bass floor as a single DD, 2.5khz Ety curve isn’t my HRTF, but maybe adjustable with eartips.
> 
> If really believed that 20% of TRI i3 Pro, I may have dupe i3 Pro for 1 out of 5 shots, that’s quite high failure rate😭
> 
> ...



The Astrotec Vesna is quite decent for 20 bucks. Neutralish, decent technicalities, organic timbre. It has thin note weight and needs amplification to scale (Impedance: 30 Ohms, Sensitivity: 102 dB/mW).

There is a detachable version that is pricier, otherwise the non-detachable one sounds the same, just that it is cheaper.

I think it is quite underrated, just that it got overshadowed by a few other $20ish ultra-budget sets like the Salnotes Zero and Tangzu Wan'er etc.

But bro, if you own other higher end single DD/LCP types, really best to keep your powder dry and save up for a more substantial upgrade IMO.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 9:12 PM)

baskingshark said:


> The Astrotec Vesna is quite decent for 20 bucks. Neutralish, decent technicalities, organic timbre. It has thin note weight and needs amplification to scale (Impedance: 30 Ohms, Sensitivity: 102 dB/mW).
> 
> There is a detachable version that is pricier, otherwise the non-detachable one sounds the same, just that it is cheaper.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Well I‘m odd ball lover (TRN X7 incoming), so if it’s decent maybe that’s a good benchmarking stone to be counted on my scaler👍 

Yea, that substantial good count, I’m looking the symphonium Meteor👀 Maybe another Softears RSV like an extremely cohesive IEM that sounds like a single DD(yet with BA technicalities) 

I’m still waiting Aur Audio Neon Pro, which maybe my personal endgame for 2023 (See Audio Bravery on steroid) and going to offer a sabbatical from ”new IEM” syndrom.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> just looked FR of Aune Jasper, hmm very neutral bass floor as a single DD, 2.5khz Ety curve isn’t my HRTF, but maybe adjustable with eartips.
> 
> If really believed that 20% of TRI i3 Pro, I may have dupe i3 Pro for 1 out of 5 shots, that’s quite high failure rate😭
> 
> ...


Vesna have pretty good response.
it have the detachable cable version Vesna Evo, but apparently didn't worth the price premium 50%~70% pricier.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 12:45 AM)

If anyone missed this post on DAP thread, it’s very nice cross comparisons for various DAPs from all categories.

Thread 'Hi-Res Portable DAPs comparison chart 2022'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hi-res-portable-daps-comparison-chart-2022.961903/

In the post there is a link to 2021 version. Wow Godlike headfier from Japan.

Here is his blog for other info, I find it very resourceful.

I bet this level of professionalism maybe a hint of that this person might be actually working for SONY or AsahiKasei, one of power house of Japanese industrial components companies—the AKM chip manufacturer🤔) 

AsahiKasei isn’t just the chip maker, they are like Japanese Texas Instruments + BASF, makes vast variety of high-tech products of which I was surprised that AsahiKasei actually makes DAC chips to that extent.

Product demographics benchmarking from his blog. Wow that’s a consulting firm class.




Hope there is one for dongle.


Also from this guys blog, a very odd-ball discovery for me.

Wait DUNU had SA4?! MSRP 264USD

4BA SA4 available in Chinese domestic market.





Madoo type711. 3planar+2BA. Crazy idea implemented by Acostune’s sub brand.




His blog’s first article was TRN X7‘s review (definitely a bad impression😄). Looks like X7 was his first dark and muffled sounding IEM encounter



and it’s great to find genuine pricing from his blog for knowles’s BA. Wow this person really maybe the insider.

This tracking chart, I would only make if being paid money for it. A Japanese manufacturer love to use “@“ mark as abbreviation of “Unit Price” and I can see this person has same traits🤔


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> If anyone missed this post on DAP thread, it’s very nice cross comparisons for various DAPs from all categories.
> 
> Thread 'Hi-Res Portable DAPs comparison chart 2022'
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hi-res-portable-daps-comparison-chart-2022.961903/
> ...


The best DAC/dongle resource out there is Dongle Madness.

I could not help ordering Truthear Shio, my first audio acquisition of 2023.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 9:52 PM)

PhonoPhi said:


> The best DAC/dongle resource out there is Dongle Madness.
> 
> I could not help ordering Truthear Shio, my first audio acquisition of 2023.


Thanks!! Ah it’s Andy’s blog? Nice. I find his IEM review to be very trustworthy too.

Haha there you go SHIO mate👍


----------



## zachmal (Wednesday at 9:54 PM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So two of my three new IEM orders have landed. Early mind you. The Tansio Mirai Sands and Fearless Audio Shangri-la. OOTB impressions?
> 
> The Tansio Mirai Sands, with stock cable and stock tips was GARBAGE! Shrill and with way too much treble presence, even on a warm source. So I changed the cable to the Linsoul Crystalline Copper cable I ordered, and JVC Spiral dots and VOILA!! Now we're talking! With a 3D image, excellent stage, and the purveyor of details, while listening to tracks from Dave Matthews Band and Natalie Merchant, I get a feeling these won't come out of my ears much. Similar in tone to my AKG N5005, but with better imaging and more air.
> 
> ...



you think the Shangri-La would be a good IEM at around 180-190 bucks ?

not sure if it'll work out but I assume, I could get it at that price *knock on wood*

I don't particularly like (or dislike) harman tuning or AutoEQ-ed setting - but it also not too bad

and KXXS tuning is supposed to be really good, from what I read

2019 though - and 3 years is an eternity for chi-fi


----------



## InvisibleInk

AmericanSpirit said:


> If anyone missed this post on DAP thread, it’s very nice cross comparisons for various DAPs from all categories.
> 
> Thread 'Hi-Res Portable DAPs comparison chart 2022'
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hi-res-portable-daps-comparison-chart-2022.961903/
> ...



Sony just announced a new one, the NW-A306. Soon Shanling will release its eagerly-awaited M1s. I think both will come out in March. I'm more interested in the latter.


----------



## audio123

Been a while since I last visited this thread. Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

zachmal said:


> you think the Shangri-La would be a good IEM at around 180-190 bucks ?
> 
> not sure if it'll work out but I assume, I could get it at that price *knock on wood*
> 
> ...


Let me tell you. Right now. As we speak. I'm actually enjoying the Shangri-la more than the Sands. BLASPHEMY!! But truth. The Shangri-la has more natural tones, and the bass is big and thumpy, so it's a fun bass! Now the Sands is a detail monster, but omg it's not forgiving at all! Plus so far the presentation of the mids are thin. There's no meat, so pop and hip hop simply fall kinda flat. The sound signature reminds me of an Ety earphone or the E80. On the other hand, the Shangri-la plays pop, alternative rock, hip hop, and jazz like an effin champ! It's forgiving of mp3's, and makes you bob your head. Plus the resolution of guitars is killer good and it's no slouch in the details department, just not to the caliber of the Sands or N5005. If we continue with this trend, I'll be keeping the Fearless Audio and selling the Sands.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

InvisibleInk said:


> Sony just announced a new one, the NW-A306. Soon Shanling will release its eagerly-awaited M1s. I think both will come out in March. I'm more interested in the latter.


Not interested in either at the moment. The Sony, which I'm a fan boy of, requires an amp. Too weak to run solo unless you have very easy to drive earphones. After the Hiby R2 debacle, I have no faith in those tiny square players. But who knows? Maybe that higher end balanced Sony?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Been a while since I last visited this thread. Hope everyone is doing fine.


Welcome back audio123.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just noticed BQEYZ official store offers “Earphones only no cable, no accessories “ type clearance for Spring2/Summer lucky bag for $59🤔

If anyone interested in those, maybe it’s worth?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Wu Zetian + Fearless Audio cable + UE silicones = FANTASTIC!!! That Shangri-la stock cable on the Wu really opened them up with more air and openness in the upper mids than with any other cable including it's own stock cable, which i'm currently using on the Sands. Bass is also less boomy and much faster and more focused. My collection is getting to be so much fun and I still got the Sea-Elf and it's cable coming in next week.


----------



## audio123

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Welcome back audio123.


Cheers mate. It's just lately I only play TOTL gears so have moved from this thread to another thread. I am happy to see everyone still doing great!


----------



## Carpet

Flo Audio Lily arrived today. Not exactly a planned purchase. These had a coupon that was expiring soon and I hadn't minded the Calla, so I exhibited my usual level of self control. Medium sized solid resin IEM with minimal accessories. Initial impressions were bad until I realized I had a bad seal and changed from my usual 07 tips to CP100. Yes, the fit is a little shallow (not quite as bad as a BL-03). Having changed to longer tips they had bass, a lot of bass. Treble is slightly rolled off, not annoyingly boosted to cater to the treble indulgent crowd (think Harmon). The single BA is doing a great job and there's only so much extension you can wring out of it (I'm sure if it was Knowles they would have managed to "casually" mention that amongst the promotional material on their site). A Japanese article on these someone posted a while back, recommended an 80 Ohm impedance adapter for a flatter response. Yuck! If that's what an ER2SE sounds like, I'm glad I've never tried to ram one into my brain. I had a 30 Ohm adapter lying around so I tried that instead. Much more palatable. Still kept some of the bass boost, but cleaned things up and gave a more balanced sound. I haven't had time to A/B it with anything else yet. I'll be interested to see how it matches up to KZ AS16Pro and Audiosense DT100 (when it gets here). I'm glad I picked this up rather than the TRN X7 which was about the same price on special!

Oh, and the following cable works well on it: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004394239656.html
​


----------



## Carpet (Thursday at 1:38 AM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Not interested in either at the moment. The Sony, which I'm a fan boy of, requires an amp. Too weak to run solo unless you have very easy to drive earphones. After the Hiby R2 debacle, I have no faith in those tiny square players. But who knows? Maybe that higher end balanced Sony?


Shanling seems to be revamping their lower end players M0 Pro is out and it will be interesting if they produce a Q1 update. My guess is that Hiby's new efforts aren't going to be especially tempting!

Edit: Dammit, looking closer that M0 Pro, it also functions as an LDAC BT receiver and has dual ES9219 DACs. That puts it close to BTR5 functionality for a price in the same ballpark.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

audio123 said:


> Cheers mate. It's just lately I only play TOTL gears so have moved from this thread to another thread. I am happy to see everyone still doing great!


So what's your favorite TOTL IEM? You got enough in your signature to put a down payment on the Sennheiser HE-1. Impressive.


----------



## audio123 (Thursday at 2:19 AM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> So what's your favorite TOTL IEM? You got enough in your signature to put a down payment on the Sennheiser HE-1. Impressive.


My favourite TOTL IEM definitely has to be Jewel. It can do everything.

*IEMs*
First Row: Aroma Jewel, Plussound Allegro, UM Multiverse Mentor, Noble Viking Ragnar
Second Row: Aroma Ace, FitEar Titan, Custom Art FIBAE 7U, Campfire Andromeda MW10
Third Row: Dunu Luna, Acoustune HS1695 TI, Oriolus Traillii
Last slot will go to my FitEar 334SR Custom




*Cables*
First Row: Toxic Phoenix V2, Toxic Silver Widow V3, Toxic Medusa, Luminox Illuminant
Second Row: Plussound Tri-Hybrid, Plussound Palladium Plated Hybrid, Cross Lambda Stardust 5, Brise Audio Asuha Ref.2
Third Row: PW First Times, AG Nova, Cross Lambda Apollo GB, Cross Lambda Nebula Neo


----------



## FranQL

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m still waiting Aur Audio Neon Pro, which maybe my personal endgame for 2023 (See Audio Bravery on steroid) and going to offer a sabbatical from ”new IEM” syndrom.



It's just amazing, out of the IEMs I've heard, the best.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 2:52 AM)

Carpet said:


> Flo Audio Lily arrived today. Not exactly a planned purchase. These had a coupon that was expiring soon and I hadn't minded the Calla, so I exhibited my usual level of self control. Medium sized solid resin IEM with minimal accessories. Initial impressions were bad until I realized I had a bad seal and changed from my usual 07 tips to CP100. Yes, the fit is a little shallow (not quite as bad as a BL-03). Having changed to longer tips they had bass, a lot of bass. Treble is slightly rolled off, not annoyingly boosted to cater to the treble indulgent crowd (think Harmon). The single BA is doing a great job and there's only so much extension you can wring out of it (I'm sure if it was Knowles they would have managed to "casually" mention that amongst the promotional material on their site). A Japanese article on these someone posted a while back, recommended an 80 Ohm impedance adapter for a flatter response. Yuck! If that's what an ER2SE sounds like, I'm glad I've never tried to ram one into my brain. I had a 30 Ohm adapter lying around so I tried that instead. Much more palatable. Still kept some of the bass boost, but cleaned things up and gave a more balanced sound. I haven't had time to A/B it with anything else yet. I'll be interested to see how it matches up to KZ AS16Pro and Audiosense DT100 (when it gets here). I'm glad I picked this up rather than the TRN X7 which was about the same price on special!
> 
> Oh, and the following cable works well on it: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004394239656.html
> ​


Nice deal if you can find ED29689 with full resin filled nice looking shell for around $30!  If I had same choice, I’d also picked that one for sure👍

By the way I just found QoA vesper for around $52 and SPD+BA TRN Xuanwu for around $25, so it’s incomig with sloppy aliexpress standard shipping.

I don’t know if i3 Pro is using SPD or not, if not, Xuanwu is gonna be my first SPD exposure.

For QoA Vesper I noticed it has my HRTF 3khz peak and pretty similar tuning with Sony M9, with knowles BA, it won’t be too bad to give it a try. I may feel a bit edgy for that 6khz area, but it can be tamed with ear tips.


----------



## lgcubana

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it’s another new year season, chinese new year. The luckybags(i.e. slow moving / excessive inventory bargaining) is coming again.
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0vM7MI
> ...


Wow, Lucky bag 3 ($159) is sold out already.

Assuming 5x Starshine, plus 1x Starlight, that’s a 12% chance of getting one of them.

I couldn’t find any reviews on the Starshine.  But looking at the FR graph and the lack of a DD,  would make me guess that these Swedes (neutral) of the IEM world are for a very small target group.


----------



## Fat Larry (Thursday at 5:42 AM)

domq422 said:


> This brings me back to the good old days of 2013/2014 when I first got into the deep trenches of the hobby with the VSonic VSD3 …. Oh my. I had a pair of GR07s as well but one side failed on me short after which not only turned me off to the VSonic brand, but the entire audio hobby as a hole. This gives me a little bit of PTSD 😂



I saw they're back and had mixed feelings. I've missed my gr07s and wish I hadn't let them go and then also scepticism.. Because everyones gr07 had a driver fail from what I heard.

Why do iem dynamic drivers fail so reliably? Though they were particularly bad, its not just vsonics issue.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Nice deal if you can find ED29689 with full resin filled nice looking shell for around $30!  If I had same choice, I’d also picked that one for sure👍
> 
> By the way I just found QoA vesper for around $52 and SPD+BA TRN Xuanwu for around $25, so it’s incomig with sloppy aliexpress standard shipping.
> 
> ...



TRI I3 Pro was standard planar that came out in late 2021. AFAIK the whole SPD thing started with the Kinera Celest Gumiho in late 2022. They appear to be multiplying now, maybe these are going to be the craze for 2023?


----------



## Tzennn (Thursday at 5:58 AM)

lgcubana said:


> Wow, Lucky bag 3 ($159) is sold out already.
> 
> Assuming 5x Starshine, plus 1x Starlight, that’s a 12% chance of getting one of them.
> 
> I couldn’t find any reviews on the Starshine.  But looking at the FR graph and the lack of a DD,  would make me guess that these Swedes (neutral) of the IEM world are for a very small target group.


Double post


----------



## Tzennn

lgcubana said:


> Wow, Lucky bag 3 ($159) is sold out already.
> 
> Assuming 5x Starshine, plus 1x Starlight, that’s a 12% chance of getting one of them.
> 
> I couldn’t find any reviews on the Starshine.  But looking at the FR graph and the lack of a DD,  would make me guess that these Swedes (neutral) of the IEM world are for a very small target group.


Well not a neutral iem, more like an w shape which lean toward bright, if you like cymbal, these hit pretty hard, slight edgy to what i like, these are one of those when you pick up the first time, you go "these is pretty darn good", put it down and never listen to it again. Not necessary bad, just not for my vocal based library


----------



## Wolfhawk46

Tzennn said:


> Well not a neutral iem, more like an w shape which lean toward bright, if you like cymbal, these hit pretty hard, slight edgy to what i like, these are one of those when you pick up the first time, you go "these is pretty darn good", put it down and never listen to it again. Not necessary bad, just not for my vocal based library


Have you tried the Monarch Mk2? Currently the best vocals I've heard from an IEM.


----------



## Tzennn

Wolfhawk46 said:


> Have you tried the Monarch Mk2? Currently the best vocals I've heard from an IEM.


I have not but i'd love to try. My taste is quite similar to Crinacle or Timmy (gizaudio) so will try when i have a chance


----------



## Vonbuddy

audio123 said:


> Cheers mate. It's just lately I only play TOTL gears so have moved from this thread to another thread. I am happy to see everyone still doing great!


I have read some of your reviews on Penon site.


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> TRI I3 Pro was standard planar that came out in late 2021. AFAIK the whole SPD thing started with the Kinera Celest Gumiho in late 2022. They appear to be multiplying now, maybe these are going to be the craze for 2023?


Possibly, Gumiho is an excellent example of SPD usage with added BA to cover first gen SPD treble weakness.
Kinera and others seems keen to improve SPD performance and Kinera Gen 2 SPD (that panda something) that supposedly have better treble performance and able to be released without BA to support the treble.
but TRN XuanWu seems to show that SPD still need works and fine tuning to make it sing good.

the OG Planar is also being improved and some of it have been released at sub $100 price, thats also interesting.

So yeah, 2023 should be interesting with more driver options available in sub $100 price.


----------



## ChrisOc

lgcubana said:


> Wow, Lucky bag 3 ($159) is sold out already.
> 
> Assuming 5x Starshine, plus 1x Starlight, that’s a 12% chance of getting one of them.
> 
> I couldn’t find any reviews on the Starshine.  But looking at the FR graph and the lack of a DD,  would make me guess that these Swedes (neutral) of the IEM world are for a very small target group.


There are four TRI Starshine reviews here, if you want to find out a bit more about them. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starshine.25172/


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 10:59 AM)

Tzennn said:


> I have not but i'd love to try. My taste is quite similar to Crinacle or Timmy (gizaudio) so will try when i have a chance


Technically, I can tell from Audiophile’s hunch that the main “love“ that Crin and Timmy have is in favor of J-POP genre.

 I‘m pretty familiar with Crin’s taste and his recommendations are very good fit to J-POP, especially mainstream high spectrum —1khz-20khz+ —female vocal type (Suis/Minami/Reol/Reona/LiSa/Dazbee/Ado/Aimer).

There are more technically talented J-Pop female singers like MISIA/Utada Hikaru/KOKIA, and they have wider octaves in singing, “Western style singing” which contains mid-bass elements.

And yes Monarch is indeed specialized for J-POP or other Asian major scenes👍

That mid-bass limited tuning of Monarchs may not suitable as a all rounder for Billboards tracks though, Billboard top runners have rhythm sections with heavy bass elements in focus. Those needs that “bass bleed” in order to sound engaged.

That’s where Thieaudio divided their product line into Monarch / Clairvoyance. Clairvoyance is tuned better fit with Billboards, Rock, those genre those need “mid-bass” and more “musicality“.

Although the only nitpicking for Thieaudio’s decision is that they set Clairvoyance as lower-grade set when compared to Monarch, means lower price, less hardware spec.  It’s to avoid direct competition among their own product line ups, but that’s a bad call.

They should have set those two line up equally and let people decide which one their preference… and Monarch MKII is somewhat mixture of Monarch OG and Clairvoyance’s mid-point(actually more toward Clairvoyance)  now, the identity in both tunings virtue is lost and it became more universally all rounder, simpler manufacturing process, more cost efficient, to the extent I see even a downgrade in carrying pouch shifted from original leather case to fabric generic one that comes with XINHS’s $20 cable purchase..

Thieaudio could offer more, and now the prestige seemed to be targeting what Monarch OG was pursuing.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we take a close look at the -AFUL Performer 5 on Headfonia! 

https://www.headfonia.com/aful-performer-5-review/

It's also a new recommended buy. A review by @Virtu Fortuna


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 11:26 AM)

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we take a close look at the -AFUL Performer 5 on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/aful-performer-5-review/
> 
> It's also a new recommended buy. A review by @Virtu Fortuna


HiFiGo actually lacks product study for AFUL.
Their marketing description —at least to me personally —makes AFUL to sound very generic “another one of those small boutique shop slapping name on random IEM sourced from ODM and decorated with flowery fancy tech/crossover naming”  impression.

But if you dig deeper to Chinese local source, that company isn’t a joke one
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17305414

AFUL’s local product line up is called BAND series of which they have Band 5/8. Right now Band5 is re-introduced to western market with renamed Performer 5. P5 has 7 patents inside
its rather smaller shells when compared similar shell designed Monarch MKII


Here is performer 8 info
Post in thread 'The discovery thread!'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17306013


----------



## gooberbm

AmericanSpirit said:


> Technically, I can tell from Audiophile’s hunch that the main “love“ that Crin and Timmy have is in favor of J-POP genre.
> 
> I‘m pretty familiar with Crin’s taste and his recommendations are very good fit to J-POP, especially mainstream high spectrum —1khz-20khz+ —female vocal type (Suis/Minami/Reol/Reona/LiSa/Dazbee/Ado/Aimer).
> 
> ...


They did this with Oracle/Excalibur. See how that turned out


----------



## AmericanSpirit

gooberbm said:


> They did this with Oracle/Excalibur. See how that turned out


Yea however that was drilling down from the flagship level to the med-fi level.  
They could exercise a binary offer for the flagship level or simply add tuning switches which I prefer to flip sound profiles. Not that we always listen to the specific genre with specific tuning so versatility is welcomed to that need.


----------



## Ianus

HAKUGEI cables on AE at a very good price:
*US $ 35.21 *- HAKUGEI Obsidian Modular plug 5 to 1 Litz silver plated occ%Black litz copper- silver alloy - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005104807872.html
*US $18.58 *(Type-C)*/ US $20.70* (Lightning) - HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable MMCX 0.78 QDC (Type-c/Lightning) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004986450025.html


----------



## domq422

Ianus said:


> HAKUGEI cables on AE at a very good price:
> *US $ 35.21 *- HAKUGEI Obsidian Modular plug 5 to 1 Litz silver plated occ%Black litz copper- silver alloy - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005104807872.html
> *US $18.58 *(Type-C)*/ US $20.70* (Lightning) - HAKUGEI Rice litz 6N OCC nomocrystalline copper hifi Earphone Upgrade Cable MMCX 0.78 QDC (Type-c/Lightning) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004986450025.html


Can we stop linking to these beautiful cables with discounts?!  My wife is going to kill me if I buy something else this month!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 2:06 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Technically, I can tell from Audiophile’s hunch that the main “love“ that Crin and Timmy have is in favor of J-POP genre.
> 
> I‘m pretty familiar with Crin’s taste and his recommendations are very good fit to J-POP, especially mainstream high spectrum —1khz-20khz+ —female vocal type (Suis/Minami/Reol/Reona/LiSa/Dazbee/Ado/Aimer).
> 
> ...


Additional supplemental information for Crin’s vocal-focused neutral preference.

Recent study finds human brain has specific cells and nerve pathways that only react to vocals, not instruments.

I would assume field expert @baskingshark may find this very interesting🤔

Abstruct:
Highlights​
•
Neural population responsive to singing, but not instrumental music or speech
•
New statistical method infers neural populations from human intracranial responses
•
fMRI used to map the spatial distribution of intracranial responses
•
Intracranial responses replicate distinct music- and speech-selective populations
Summary​How is music represented in the brain? While neuroimaging has revealed some spatial segregation between responses to music versus other sounds, little is known about the neural code for music itself. To address this question, we developed a method to infer canonical response components of human auditory cortex using intracranial responses to natural sounds, and further used the superior coverage of fMRI to map their spatial distribution. The inferred components replicated many prior findings, including distinct neural selectivity for speech and music, but also revealed a novel component that responded nearly exclusively to music with singing. Song selectivity was not explainable by standard acoustic features, was located near speech- and music-selective responses, and was also evident in individual electrodes. These results suggest that representations of music are fractionated into subpopulations selective for different types of music, one of which is specialized for the analysis of song.

Not a big surprise noting that whales are singing together as a mean of communication and human inherited those natural traits.


Trivia about whales singing, they use ULF(ultra low frequency) band in communication which under the deep-sea, and very complex layers of acoustic chambers due to the density of salt, temperature , their ULF songs can travel 3000km, or sometime even further.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Today ive decide to open back my old NBBA: NO BS BUDGET AUDIOPHILE group which was on pause for more than a year...
Since Chifi Love community is begining to achieve what NBBA couldn't (chill open minded chifi community), I decide to change the community goal.
Its now all about BASSHEAD joy and gems. If your one of those (which doesnt mean your binary basshead, but can enjoy fun bass V, U or even W shape), your welcome to join this 1 day old community.
You can join NO BS BASSHEAD AUDIOPHILES here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367

Chifi sure have plenty of great basshead IEM, im listening to one of them right now: the Audiosense AQ4

I have my eye on Fatreq Maestro Mini...but then discover a V2 version will come out soon...any graph available yet??

Cheers!


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Additional supplemental information for Crin’s vocal-focused neutral preference.
> 
> Recent study finds human brain has specific cells and nerve pathways that only react to vocals, not instruments.
> 
> ...



Admiral! There be whales here!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Fat Larry said:


> I saw they're back and had mixed feelings. I've missed my gr07s and wish I hadn't let them go and then also scepticism.. Because everyones gr07 had a driver fail from what I heard.
> 
> Why do iem dynamic drivers fail so reliably? Though they were particularly bad, its not just vsonics issue.


Not all fail. I still have my E80 that I bought on pre-sale back in 2013-2014 (?) and they are still humming along about a decade later.


----------



## Leonarfd (Friday at 12:45 AM)

Hakugei Sea-Elf is still very new, probably have 10 hours usage now with them. What I find lack the most is that they are soft sounding and just average in how resolving. Tonality there is no peak or anything lacking, but I am not shocked if someone measure them and they have a few db less from the lower treble and up(compared to some referance graphs). Still haven't compared them to anything, can probably compare them later to Blon 03, SG01 OVA and the Truthear Hola when it arrives.

Also did some digging and I have a feel that the FENGRU Gong JueYu Gong (do) used the same LCP diagrams, they are just not illustrating it. Got a msg trough Facebook saying that the IEM they use is is very similar.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004477925679.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.87.7ba16232eFAgbo&algo_pvid=43916f9a-38d0-4535-8699-656f95d2c143&algo_exp_id=43916f9a-38d0-4535-8699-656f95d2c143-43&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000029302571756"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!NOK!986.43!789.15!!!!!@211bf3f816735541047276069d06e7!12000029302571756!sea&curPageLogUid=3C9yhXq6a4P1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005074583754.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.29.21ef1802aWJsas


----------



## Leonarfd (Friday at 12:46 AM)

Just tried the cable on my EST50 and it holds up well compared to some ISN cables I have. Also it looks and feel premium, still this is very subjective. And for another point, damned the EST50 is a fun and great sounding IEM


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Leonarfd said:


> Hakugei Sea-Elf is still very new, probably have 10 hours usage now with them. What I find lack the most is that they are soft sounding and just average in how resolving. Tonality there is no peak or anything lacking, but I am not shocked if someone measure them and they have a few db less from the lower treble and up(compared to some referance graphs). Still haven't compared them to anything, can probably compare them later to Blon 03, SG01 OVA and the Truthear Hola when it arrives.
> 
> Also did some digging and I have a feel that the FENGRU Gong JueYu Gong (do) is the same IEM.
> 
> ...


Wow detective!
by the way I’d avoid Fengru, they source whatever ODM and simply add margin on it. 

I doubt that Touhou characters faceplate may be considered copyright infringement😅


----------



## jsmiller58

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow detective!
> by the way I’d avoid Fengru, they source whatever ODM and simply add margin on it.
> 
> I doubt that Touhou characters faceplate may be considered copyright infringement😅


This is just… just… so wrong… 😂


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Thursday at 6:45 PM)

domq422 said:


> Can we stop linking to these beautiful cables with discounts?!  My wife is going to kill me if I buy something else this mo





domq422 said:


> Can we stop linking to these beautiful cables with discounts?!  My wife is going to kill me if I buy something else this month!


C$ 37.47  40%OFF | HAKUGEI Lucky voice headset cable 2.5 3.5 4.4 0.78 mmcx
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzHD8A

1/2 the price I see elsewhere on AliX 

The flat 2 pin option is baller.no extra and they can make it a modular for not much more I bought 3


----------



## Fat Larry (Thursday at 8:19 PM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Not all fail. I still have my E80 that I bought on pre-sale back in 2013-2014 (?) and they are still humming along about a decade later.



Hmm how much use have they had? Any dd set  I've used as a daily driver has ended up failing. Many moons ago it started with Creative ear buds, then two sets of Vsonics, xiaomi piston hd, Oriveti NP, and most recently the set of mh-750s.


----------



## domq422 (Thursday at 7:21 PM)

TheDeafMonk said:


> C$ 37.47  40%OFF | HAKUGEI Lucky voice headset cable 2.5 3.5 4.4 0.78 mmcx
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzHD8A
> 
> 1/2 the price I see elsewhere on AliX
> ...


I have one coming in as we speak, should be here later in January 😎

These came in earlier this week. 

Kuro and Golden Bodhi


----------



## saldsald

Leonarfd said:


> Hakugei Sea-Elf is still very new, probably have 10 hours usage now with them. What I find lack the most is that they are soft sounding and just average in how resolving. Tonality there is no peak or anything lacking, but I am not shocked if someone measure them and they have a few db less from the lower treble and up(compared to some referance graphs). Still haven't compared them to anything, can probably compare them later to Blon 03, SG01 OVA and the Truthear Hola when it arrives.
> 
> Also did some digging and I have a feel that the FENGRU Gong JueYu Gong (do) is the same IEM.
> 
> ...


That FENGRU something is a single DD and the Sea Elf is a double DD so probably not the same IEM?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Thursday at 7:33 PM)

jsmiller58 said:


> This is just… just… so wrong… 😂


There is a side story about this contents, the original copyright owner ZUN introduced those game characters as his sole vertical scrolling shooter game, Touhou, he did from coding, drawing, music composing, all by himself.


Later we have same type of gifted, undertale


So the owner ZUN said” you can use my characters for your content but only for hobby purpose, not for commercial products“.  And so it’s now being exhaustively used in millions of sub-contents, from A youtube video describing latest quantum physics research to IEM reviews.

FENGRU is definitely crossing the line, as they are selling commercial product with the characters clearly printed on it, the drawing is clearly not the ZUN’s drawing so I may even suspect they just googled Touhou drawing from Pixiv or Deviant art, then flipped 180, cropped and pasted🤯 At least in Asian market Touhou is pretty notable, not as famous as Disney or Pokemon, but expected millions of audiences. 

Very phony.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> That FENGRU something is a single DD and the Sea Elf is a double DD so probably not the same IEM?


Ah is Sea-elf double DD? didn’t know that, more fun then.  So it’s more like dual LCP ZERO.


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah is Sea-elf double DD? didn’t know that, more fun then.  So it’s more like dual LCP ZERO.







Yes the config is a bit uncommon in the market that's why I am interested.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Fat Larry said:


> Hmm how much use have they had? Any dd set  I've used as a daily driver has ended up failing. Many moons ago it started with Creative ear buds, then two sets of Vsonics, xiaomi piston hd, Oriveti NP, and most recently the set of mh-750s I've been using.


Oh they've gotten tons of use both out and about, at home, and at the gym. That's not to say I haven't had DD go bad lol Oh yeah I have! A Sennheiser IE800 even! Old Tenore. MEE Electronics, but overall it's rare.


----------



## Jmop

Anything else coming out right now gentlemen? I’m itching for some more DD graphs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Yes the config is a bit uncommon in the market that's why I am interested.


wow, that’s unique!
My sea-elf is about to arrive. Will report back soon then. Since it’s an LCP I probably just burn it 30 hours straight.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Playing A famous Japanese composer Taro Hakase’s track with Anole VX & Satin Audio’s Gaïa (basically high-quality V-tuning cable), 

@2:07 there is a note of probably harpsichord (chembalo), which I noticed is very treble extension demanding.

VX’s capabilities for that specific note is breath taking.  Hopefully Aur Audio’s Neon Pro could surpass this level of treble articulation.


----------



## baskingshark (Thursday at 10:02 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Additional supplemental information for Crin’s vocal-focused neutral preference.
> 
> Recent study finds human brain has specific cells and nerve pathways that only react to vocals, not instruments.
> 
> ...




Well manufacturers like to quote a 5 hz - 40000 hz or even higher frequency response, it is good our whales, dolphin and bat friends can appreciate that LOL (normal HUMAN hearing range is 20 hz - 20000 hz, and that is assuming perfect hearing).




Jmop said:


> Anything else coming out right now gentlemen? I’m itching for some more DD graphs.



Well bro, DROP is having 2 JVC wood dome DD on huge discounts:


https://drop.com/buy/jvc-ha-fw01-wood-series-iem/
$400 -> $120 USD








https://drop.com/buy/jvc-ha-fw1800-iem-drop-exclusive/
$599 -> $219 USD










They look quite V-shaped. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Jmop

JVC response has too much of that traditional DD response for me, though I’ve only heard the 700/800 series, forget which model.


----------



## DynamicEars

saldsald said:


> Yes the config is a bit uncommon in the market that's why I am interested.



Yes sea elf is dual stacking LCP DD, have similar configuration like the nice hck NX7 pro dual stacking CNT




And they have great impact too on low end.

And from what i see, the sea elf is totally different IEM from that fengru, even the shell shape is different.


----------



## saldsald

saldsald said:


> Yes the config is a bit uncommon in the market that's why I am interested.


A note to that "large black" voice coil. It is actually referring to the 大黒 Ohguro/Daikoku (?) Voice Coil probably made in Japan, whatever that is.


----------



## saldsald (Thursday at 10:27 PM)

DynamicEars said:


> Yes sea elf is dual stacking LCP DD, have similar configuration like the nice hck NX7 pro dual stacking CNT
> 
> 
> And they have great impact too on low end.
> ...


I think probably more like the BGVP NS10. I would have bought it if it has 2 pin connectors.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> A note to that "large black" voice coil. It is actually referring to the 大黒 Ohguro/Daikoku (?) Voice Coil probably made in Japan, whatever that is.



It's a country off the coast of Korea! 

Sorry I just couldn't walk away from that one!
(maybe because it's surrounded by water?)


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> It's a country off the coast of Korea!
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't walk away from that one!
> (maybe because it's surrounded by water?)


What? What do you mean? I am lost here.


----------



## Vonbuddy

Jmop said:


> JVC response has too much of that traditional DD response for me, though I’ve only heard the 700/800 series, forget which model.


Are they a good buy at 200 vs 600?  Or nothing special?


----------



## Jmop (Thursday at 11:43 PM)

Vonbuddy said:


> Are they a good buy at 200 vs 600?  Or nothing special?


Comfort is definitely an acquired taste that I couldn’t acquire, also treble roll off is much too early but bass is balanced well with the upper mids and the timbre is good. Even outside of comfort it’s not for me, personally.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Well manufacturers like to quote a 5 hz - 40000 hz or even higher frequency response, it is good our whales, dolphin and bat friends can appreciate that LOL (normal HUMAN hearing range is 20 hz - 20000 hz, and that is assuming perfect hearing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I currently own the FW08, which is a wood dome bass cannon in the stylings of the FX850. I owned the FW01 for several years, and it's a V shaped goliath. The bass isn't near as pronounced as the FW08 or the FX850, BUT the housing is huge and heavy, and tends to fall out with movement, and it's not for working out either. I enjoyed it for a long time for stationary listening, but finally just got tired of the largesque and the rather linear soundstage, so I sold them and bought the Dunu EST 112.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Comfort is definitely an acquired taste that I couldn’t acquire, also treble roll off is much too early but bass is balanced well with the upper mids and the timbre is good. Even outside of comfort it’s not for me, personally.


Timbre is exquisite and rarely found among any IEM at any price. That is why you own a JVC wood dome unit. The timbre. After that, the excellent resolution. Again, above average reso, BUT that bass is unruly and the mids can be a tad recessed. I never found any issues with the treble. Crispy and extended, with uber reso and timbre. True drawback is the bass can bleed and be too overbearing on tracks. Basshead dream.


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Timbre is exquisite and rarely found among any IEM at any price. That is why you own a JVC wood dome unit. The timbre. After that, the excellent resolution. Again, above average reso, BUT that bass is unruly and the mids can be a tad recessed. I never found any issues with the treble. Crispy and extended, with uber reso and timbre. True drawback is the bass can bleed and be too overbearing on tracks. Basshead dream.


Oh right, mids are more recessed and treble is more extended, it was a long time ago, my brain is confused from seeing all the graphs of the more recent JVCs lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Oh right, mids are more recessed and treble is more extended, it was a long time ago, my brain is confused from seeing all the graphs of the more recent JVCs lol.


If not for the finicky fit and weight of those housings, and that BASS, I would still own mine. I wonder about the 1800? Probably just more bass?


----------



## Jmop

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If not for the finicky fit and weight of those housings, and that BASS, I would still own mine. I wonder about the 1800? Probably just more bass?


Treble needs more bumps if I’m just judging the graph, that 5k is gonna be annoying without some balance.


----------



## Carpet

saldsald said:


> What? What do you mean? I am lost here.





saldsald said:


> ...  in Japan, whatever that is.


Equivalent to the question "What is Japan?"


Carpet said:


> It's a country off the coast of Korea!
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't walk away from that one!
> (maybe because it's surrounded by water?)


I should also have mentioned that Japan is an island, and surrounded by water that is too deep to wade through. Hence attempting to walk away from Japan would result in flotation and therefore swimming would be a more apt term. A deep sea diving suit may be possible but I suspect the depth of water may preclude that option too. You could build a bridge, but if that were practical then South Korea and Japan would have already done it. Ship or plane would be the usual option and while it would be possible to walk when using either, that would not constitute walking as the mode of transport.

I occasionally have a tendency to take things too literally.


----------



## saldsald

Carpet said:


> Equivalent to the question "What is Japan?"





saldsald said:


> *大黒 Ohguro/Daikoku (?) Voice Coil* probably made in Japan, whatever that is.


Maybe I was talking about this?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Jmop said:


> Treble needs more bumps if I’m just judging the graph, that 5k is gonna be annoying without some balance.


Apparently the 1800 has better treble extension than the FW01 with less bass bleed and presence. It's tempting, but I think i'll pass. I can better spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## baskingshark (Friday at 12:43 AM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> If not for the finicky fit and weight of those housings, and that BASS, I would still own mine. I wonder about the 1800? Probably just more bass?





Jmop said:


> Treble needs more bumps if I’m just judging the graph, that 5k is gonna be annoying without some balance.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Apparently the 1800 has better treble extension than the FW01 with less bass bleed and presence. It's tempting, but I think i'll pass. I can better spend my money elsewhere.



Bros I did some research and apparently this JVC FW 1800 is the same as the FW 1500 (which is sold in Japan exclusively). So the FW 1800 is the Drop version, but identical otherwise.

So graph from Crinacle for the FW 1500:






*Apparently this FW 1500 is now $219 USD from $599 USD. LOL 63% off! Plus u get 4,380 Drop Rewards (I think every 500 points gets u $5 off the next purchase?)*

I have no doubt that the wood DD gives a unique timbre, but I see a pinna gain of 12 dB and that is a bit concerning (?shouty upper mids/lower treble). No doubt the big bass shelf may counter this region, but I wonder if anyone here has tried the JVC FW 1500 before?


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Bros I did some research and apparently this JVC FW 1800 is the same as the FW 1500 (which is sold in Japan exclusively). So the FW 1800 is the Drop version, but identical otherwise.
> 
> So graph from Crinacle for the FW 1500:
> 
> ...


If the bass flatlined at 400 we could’ve had a conversation but that cut at 10k is insane, unacceptable even at $200 if you ask me.


----------



## Leonarfd (Friday at 1:02 AM)

Nice did not see that, tbh i was in belive that this was a normal DD config to have them in push pull and call it 1 DD.  Penon FAN 2 does something similar if I'm not wrong, 2 smaller DDs doing the low end together. But yeah they call it 2 DDs.



saldsald said:


> That FENGRU something is a single DD and the Sea Elf is a double DD so probably not the same IEM?


Did only believe it might be the same driver used, Fengru as many has said is a copy 😺 of others.

Sea-Elf do sound like it's tuned well, and the bass has good definition. More on the slow side than fast and snappy. Mine goes very deep, can not hear any drop off slope.


----------



## WAON303 (Friday at 1:18 AM)

I wouldn't pay a dime for the FW01.

Saw wrong FR, still not great for $120.

FW1800 FR looks shouty tho the wood DD dome is interesting, you also get 43$ in drop credit for some reason.


----------



## Ichos

The Aune Flamingo is really good sounding, compact sized and offers a touch of tube magic.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/aune-flamingo.26238/review/29982/


----------



## Leonarfd

Penon Impact, probably going to be expensive. Still probably worth it for the ones who are into higher end IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

Leonarfd said:


> Penon Impact, probably going to be expensive. Still probably worth it for the ones who are into higher end IEMs.



Wow really very ambitious to have so many BAs and ESTs inside without a DD for handling the bass! Hope the BA bass will be vented though.


----------



## Leonarfd

Not sure if Penon has a offering that has failed, they have good understanding of tuning.


baskingshark said:


> Wow really very ambitious to have so many BAs and ESTs inside without a DD for handling the bass! Hope the BA bass will be vented though.


----------



## saldsald (Friday at 3:47 PM)

Leonarfd said:


> Penon Impact, probably going to be expensive. Still probably worth it for the ones who are into higher end IEMs.


That's quite a lot of BAs and EST for sure! I think we can think of it as a 2 EST, 1 Treble BA, 2 Mid BA, 2 Bass BA set with (probably) double the note weight because what IEM makers do is connect the same type of drivers in parallel and the FR should look identical when the drivers are halved.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> Wow really very ambitious to have so many BAs and ESTs inside without a DD for handling the bass! Hope the BA bass will be vented though.


First thing I thought of when I saw it. Sonions for bass? If it was vented it should say vented BA. It's gonna be another highly detailed, thin sounding, reference tuned IEM with those magnetostat highs and timbre. for $1,200.


----------



## gooberbm (Friday at 3:26 AM)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw it. Sonions for bass? If it was vented it should say vented BA. It's gonna be another highly detailed, thin sounding, reference tuned IEM with those magnetostat highs and timbre. for $1,200.


Penon doesn’t do thin note weight (to my knowledge). Not even in their bright-neutral tuned Vortex. That I wouldn’t worry about.

This is probably going to be a kilobuck IEM though (edit: Penon Legend is $1200. Impact will be at least $1500). Have to wait and see what kind of VIP offer they do on release


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

It's a blow by blow! I've been switching between the Shangri-la and the Sands, and MAN O MAN I scored with these purchases! I thought I did so good when I purchased the Timeless and the RE800 at the same time. Nah. This is taking that and bringing it up 3-5 notches. Both these IEM's are superior in all ways to the other two mentioned, and really it's a tug o war between the two for which is the better listen. Both have great timbre and resolution, detail retrieval, and excellent and resolving bass. Both are also better than the AKG N5005 if anything, because they have better bass, more 3D imaging, and are louder. There's someone willing to trade for the H50, and that's got me intrigued, but it would be very hard to part with the Sands. It's a special kind of sound with wicked soundstage and transparent 3D imaging and air air air.


----------



## o0genesis0o

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> It's a blow by blow! I've been switching between the Shangri-la and the Sands, and MAN O MAN I scored with these purchases! I thought I did so good when I purchased the Timeless and the RE800 at the same time. Nah. This is taking that and bringing it up 3-5 notches. Both these IEM's are superior in all ways to the other two mentioned, and really it's a tug o war between the two for which is the better listen. Both have great timbre and resolution, detail retrieval, and excellent and resolving bass. Both are also better than the AKG N5005 if anything, because they have better bass, more 3D imaging, and are louder. There's someone willing to trade for the H50, and that's got me intrigued, but it would be very hard to part with the Sands. It's a special kind of sound with wicked soundstage and transparent 3D imaging and air air air.


Good to hear that shangri-la is such a good IEM. I can’t quite recall where I read the reviews, but I haven’t got a good impression of Fearless’ lower end offers.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Wow really very ambitious to have so many BAs and ESTs inside without a DD for handling the bass! Hope the BA bass will be vented though.





FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw it. Sonions for bass? If it was vented it should say vented BA. It's gonna be another highly detailed, thin sounding, reference tuned IEM with those magnetostat highs and timbre. for $1,200.



Right, Bass on tube need special attention of implementation. From all IEMs with tubed bass, only Mest pass my 7 mark, that sounded very good at 8.5/10.
And Sonion BA with tubes in my Moondrop S8 while have great tuning, i rated the bass quality at 6.5 / 10, and actually i want to give 6 / 10 but in the end i look up for the tuning. And lot of penon / ISN IEMs have bold bass tuning and prone to bleed.
on positive side, as @gooberbm  said, they have good note weight on notes. That quite ambitious project actually.
I always love clear transparent shell, but the faceplate design (and font).. ugh sorry penon, I can design for free if you want, just for the sake of community.


----------



## baskingshark

Some graphs of new IEMs via IEC711 coupler (8 khz is a coupler artefact peak):

*1) Truthear HOLA*






*2) BQEYZ Winter*


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Some graphs of new IEMs via IEC711 coupler (8 khz is a coupler artefact peak):
> 
> *1) Truthear HOLA*
> 
> ...



Wow you already received your Hola.. first impression?
Precog wrote that they sounded like overdampened and blunted. Can you see the damper paper on them?


----------



## Vonbuddy

Need I say more.  Accurate or not it made me laugh.


----------



## baskingshark (Friday at 10:26 AM)

DynamicEars said:


> Wow you already received your Hola.. first impression?
> Precog wrote that they sounded like overdampened and blunted. Can you see the damper paper on them?



Hmm first impression is that it is okayish for the $20 entrance fee, nothing very special or nothing very flawed, kinda average in most departments at this price. Quite safe tonality, L shaped, dark tuning safe for trebleheads. Soundstage depth and height are below average. Timbre is quite authentic. Bass is fast, mostly sub-bass focused.

Honestly the HOLA is no giant killer - probably a beginner set for those new to the hobby. Will do some burn in and more detailed listening with A/B comparisons soon.

There is a metal grill nozzle cover on the nozzle, can't pry it out to see if there is any damping inside, but I guess the dynamics are tinge blunted, though not as blunted as something like the Shimin Li, that was heavily damped.


----------



## Leonarfd

Hava a Hola that should arrive next week, your first impression reminds me a little of how I did find the the Truthear Zero.


baskingshark said:


> Hmm first impression is that it is okayish


Was not disappointing, but not impressed either. In kinda the same boat with the Hakugei Sea-Elf, nothing is wrong but nothing that gives me a wow factor. The safe tuning on Sea-Elf is a little to safe, would have maybe liked some more energy. But again this tuning is none fatiguing and most people would like it, while I am a Beyerdynamic treble head who has never complained about the famous beyer peaks.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Hmm first impression is that it is okayish for the $20 entrance fee, nothing very special or nothing very flawed, kinda average in most departments at this price. Quite safe tonality, L shaped, dark tuning safe for trebleheads. Soundstage depth and height are below average. Timbre is quite authentic. Bass is fast, mostly sub-bass focused.
> 
> I honestly the HOLA is no giant killer - probably a beginner set for those new to the hobby. Will do some burn in and more detailed listening with A/B comparisons soon.
> 
> There is a metal grill nozzle cover on the nozzle, can't pry it out to see if there is any damping inside, but I guess the dynamics are tinge blunted, though not as blunted as something like the Shimin Li, that was heavily damped.


Wew.. nothing special.. well, mine is still on the sea.
Thanks for the impression. Sounded like nylon damper behind the metal grill, i will open up later and see.
Yeah there is deep dip at 6khz, did you use small bore for measurement?
Tuning wise on paper they are seems pretty good.
Let see if we can mod them later to have improvement, after some burn in too!
Thanks again


----------



## baskingshark

Leonarfd said:


> Hava a Hola that should arrive next week, your first impression reminds me a little of how I did find the the Truthear Zero.
> 
> Was not disappointing, but not impressed either. In kinda the same boat with the Hakugei Sea-Elf, nothing is wrong but nothing that gives me a wow factor. The safe tuning on Sea-Elf is a little to safe, would have maybe liked some more energy. But again this tuning is none fatiguing and most people would like it, while I am a Beyerdynamic treble head who has never complained about the famous beyer peaks.



Honestly, if you are a treblehead, the HOLA might be too safe for you.




DynamicEars said:


> Wew.. nothing special.. well, mine is still on the sea.
> Thanks for the impression. Sounded like nylon damper behind the metal grill, i will open up later and see.
> Yeah there is deep dip at 6khz, did you use small bore for measurement?
> Tuning wise on paper they are seems pretty good.
> ...



Yes I will burn it in for what it's worth, and also explore various eartips with it. I think using something wide bore may open up the soundstage and treble a bit.


----------



## baskingshark (Friday at 10:49 AM)

HIFIMAN Svanar

$1,999.00 USD!!!

Svanar = Swan in swedish


















https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/svanar.html

Looks like will be quite hard to drive based on specs.

Uses some ?topology driver? And this set may give the TRN Golden Ears ($25K) a run for the money with the 24k gold plated brass chamber!

There's some first impressions from China audiophiles here: https://weibo.com/1404521940/MnXzu7rNO?type=repost (use google translate).

Ugly duckling or expensive swan?


----------



## Leonarfd

It depends on the mood always, I kinda can enjoy the Shozy Form 1.1 for its darker approach and more mid bass emphasis.  But it still has some 8k energy that helps it.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow detective!
> by the way I’d avoid Fengru, they source whatever ODM and simply add margin on it.
> 
> I doubt that Touhou characters faceplate may be considered copyright infringement😅


Wow, some(many) people just do everything to make money.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

Carpet said:


> Equivalent to the question "What is Japan?"
> 
> I should also have mentioned that Japan is an island, and surrounded by water that is too deep to wade through. Hence attempting to walk away from Japan would result in flotation and therefore swimming would be a more apt term. A deep sea diving suit may be possible but I suspect the depth of water may preclude that option too. You could build a bridge, but if that were practical then South Korea and Japan would have already done it. Ship or plane would be the usual option and while it would be possible to walk when using either, that would not constitute walking as the mode of transport.
> 
> I occasionally have a tendency to take things too literally.


It’s like UK /France for Japan/Korea, close relationship does not always guarantee a close friendship for upper political ties🤷‍♂️

Technically they could build underwater Eurostar like tunnel channels but I probably wouldn’t expect it for another 100 years🤔  When the power balance shifted and they become close in terms of economy, finally community may form EU-like organizations.

I love going back to Japan every few years, food is best on earth and reasonable (50%) compared to USA, no need for tips, even local McDonalds part timers behave like NYC’s Michelin 3-star contemporary french restaurant. But that also means even as local McDonald’s part time job demands you extreme customer oriented hospitality.

When I was young, I’ve done lots of part-time job in Japan for many position, from local vegetables factory’s production line, RUSH(soap)’s packing line, Movers, Sony’s R&D headquarters cafeteria clerk (they have 3,000 employees at that location who uses the cafeteria, imaging how busy that is), Musicians Live Stage set up, Sales person of lottery/toilet paper, Tokyo Disneyland’s Mascot (one of the job, I will never-ever wanted to do, inside mascot it had layers layers of human sweat or whatever thing, it’s not smell anymore but literary chemical weapons with ammonium, it hurts eyes and damages throat and lung when inhaled. tougher condition than steam saunas) , political poll phone-survey taker for major news papers, etc etc.

So I’ve experienced and saw lots of ”real” there, working environments in Japan, is very ”personal sacrifice“ demanding.

That motivated me to work in USA instead of Japan, still challenging and you could’ve fired with 2-weeks notice, employment is at-will, but still you get fair amount of pay per your skills/career. In Japan it’s still highly age dependent.  I was offered directly from Amazon Japan’s HR department for their strategist position with extremely competitive pay scale offer couple of years ago, that’s a big big role to fit, but after I looked Amazon Japan’s HQ location I noticed I had to commute using subway, so that factor alone, on top of “one-for-all” type social /corporate culture, I kindly rejected.

Oh yes, and 95% of companies in Japan have this office layout…you have lots of eyes around you Including your boss. Partitions? No.





Be amazed even corporate officers are sitting at the end of the isles. Very sad that after steps of steps of promotions, all you get is to sit at the end of the table.  Poor design engineers that they have no space to have physical blueprints spreading on their desks.


Only President CEO/CFO, and Internal Audit Officers gets their private office for the most of the cases. That raise a question to me “what does Officer” means in Japan.


That’s a fraction of “what is Japan”.

You can see the product made with those “personal sacrifice“ would mostly has very solid quality until very recent that Eastern Silicon valley (Shenzhen - Guangzhou - Hong Kong) area, starts to kick for manufacturing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> HIFIMAN Svanar
> 
> $1,999.00 USD!!!
> 
> ...


Wow Head-Direct (earbuds dealer, and had some DIY buds under YUIN ) is now making Bentley like offering.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Hmm first impression is that it is okayish for the $20 entrance fee, nothing very special or nothing very flawed, kinda average in most departments at this price. Quite safe tonality, L shaped, dark tuning safe for trebleheads. Soundstage depth and height are below average. Timbre is quite authentic. Bass is fast, mostly sub-bass focused.
> 
> Honestly the HOLA is no giant killer - probably a beginner set for those new to the hobby. Will do some burn in and more detailed listening with A/B comparisons soon.
> 
> There is a metal grill nozzle cover on the nozzle, can't pry it out to see if there is any damping inside, but I guess the dynamics are tinge blunted, though not as blunted as something like the Shimin Li, that was heavily damped.


Sounds like my impression toward Aria OG’s out of box one. 

If so if you remove the metal grill cover, it may help with distortions.


----------



## DBaldock9

AmericanSpirit said:


> ...
> 
> Technically they could build underwater Eurostar like tunnel channels but I probably wouldn’t expect it for another 100 years🤔  When the power balance shifted and they become close in terms of economy, finally community may form EU-like organizations.
> 
> ...



Isn't the Pacific rim still a fairly active earthquake zone - which would put undersea rail lines in peril?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Wow really very ambitious to have so many BAs and ESTs inside without a DD for handling the bass! Hope the BA bass will be vented though.


Probably AcuPass woofer they are using.


DUNU SA6 uses Vented AcuPass,
GS Audio uses Sonion AcuPass 38 for most of their ST series, and Aur Audio uses same AcuPass 38 for sub-woofer as well.

Not sure if Anole VX uses AcuPass, but to my ear it has similar timbre with GS Audio’s ST10 than Knowles’s Subwoofer equipped See Audio Bravery.

Of which yes, Vented AcuPass of SA6 is most natural and impactful sounding one. By venting the BA, bass transient get more body inside their silhouettes.  If unvented, what I perceive is only silhouettes which lacks body slam.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

DBaldock9 said:


> Isn't the Pacific rim still a fairly active earthquake zone - which would put undersea rail lines in peril?


Ah yes totally forgot that! Yes, I’ve grownup with weekly earthquakes in Japan.
I believe with Japanese/Chinese modern technologies they may coupe with those challenges, probably it’s gonna cost more than what actual economic benefits at the current stage.  Maybe a bridge maybe more practical.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

baskingshark said:


> HIFIMAN Svanar
> 
> $1,999.00 USD!!!
> 
> ...


Not much different from the RE2000 gold or silver. My RE800 Silver uses the topology driver and it's decent. It's got really good timbre and decent stage, but too much mid bass and just an uninspiring sound altogether. I pull it for use every so often, but it's not a go-to. More of the same it seems like from Hifiman?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Friday at 2:31 PM)

impression notes from attendee of JP ver of CanJam, Porta-Fes.

Nice 1 paragraph coverages includes The Thieaudio’s Prestige and Oracle MKII. And HifiMan’s Svanar


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Well manufacturers like to quote a 5 hz - 40000 hz or even higher frequency response, it is good our whales, dolphin and bat friends can appreciate that LOL (normal HUMAN hearing range is 20 hz - 20000 hz, and that is assuming perfect hearing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more

DROP + JVC HA-FWX1​*$179* $449
https://drop.com/buy/drop-jvc-ha-fwx1
. . . _In the new Drop + JVC HA-FWX1, we’re putting our own spin on this legendary line. Like the flagship HA-FW10000 and the streamlined HA-FW1800, the HA-FWX1 features JVC’s ultra-thin 50-micrometer birchwood dome carbon diaphragm drivers to deliver expansive, natural-sounding audio. Where it differs from its predecessors is the tuning. We worked closely with JVC to tame the HA-FWX1’s bass frequencies, creating more space for the expressive midrange and natural treble response. The result is a warmer, sophisticated counterpart to our analytical HA-FDX1, and a mid-focused alternative to the bassier HA-FW1800._


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Friday at 10:34 PM)

$17 LCP Bullet IEM with 3.5khz gain peak with pretty neutral tuning else where.

Will post impressions later but OOTB it’s
pretty satisfying, probably best bullet type performance.  Imaging focus off at this moment, is 400hz off from my 3.1khz peak so I probably would need a tip roll.

Wow it has carrying pouch and USB-C DSP option.



—-Tip Roll
I was able to bring down gain peak close to my 3.1khz with UM‘s Bluecore M. Still feel imaging focus is off a bit, I see the peak is around 3.3khz now.

After some other tip rolls, Acostune AET07’s L size was a better fit. 

Better than stock. But still the imaging focus is seemed to be leaning a bit too toward from spot-on positions..
Illustration of leaning forward feeling:





—After Tip Roll impression

▶︎Harman style V-tuning, wide diffusion field, LCP-native speed

▶︎High-resolving capabilities due to high driver spec as well as lifted 5-6khz, which actually is on the edge of my tolerance threshold with LCP drivers, if this was CNT/DLC, I’m already throwing this IEM away for being too bright

▶︎Unlike Moondrop’s Quarks OG &DSP, Vesna doesn’t produce a “Kompact”  sound as generally expected from bullet type IEMs.  Probably I may need to compare with Chu-class small IEM for the driver’s performance.

▶︎This bullet IEM has 30Ω with 102db/1Mw at 1khz, pretty hard to gain last niche of treble extension. It does have “air” region surprisingly.

Good enough to enjoy music?
Hmm it still sounds compact. It is forgivable size of compactness, but still,  Triwpowin Lea class of LCP driver maybe desired. However considering this is a bullet IEM, I find it more than enough among all bullet type.

Great new finding for sleeping bud that can sit neatly between pillow and ear!


----------



## mochill

lgcubana said:


> One more
> 
> DROP + JVC HA-FWX1​*$179* $449
> https://drop.com/buy/drop-jvc-ha-fwx1
> . . . _In the new Drop + JVC HA-FWX1, we’re putting our own spin on this legendary line. Like the flagship HA-FW10000 and the streamlined HA-FW1800, the HA-FWX1 features JVC’s ultra-thin 50-micrometer birchwood dome carbon diaphragm drivers to deliver expansive, natural-sounding audio. Where it differs from its predecessors is the tuning. We worked closely with JVC to tame the HA-FWX1’s bass frequencies, creating more space for the expressive midrange and natural treble response. The result is a warmer, sophisticated counterpart to our analytical HA-FDX1, and a mid-focused alternative to the bassier HA-FW1800._


Wow , that's cheap now


----------



## InvisibleInk

mochill said:


> Wow , that's cheap now



Just recently $250 USD was the good price for that set.


----------



## mochill

InvisibleInk said:


> Just recently $250 USD was the good price for that set.


I know


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> One more
> 
> DROP + JVC HA-FWX1​*$179* $449
> https://drop.com/buy/drop-jvc-ha-fwx1
> . . . _In the new Drop + JVC HA-FWX1, we’re putting our own spin on this legendary line. Like the flagship HA-FW10000 and the streamlined HA-FW1800, the HA-FWX1 features JVC’s ultra-thin 50-micrometer birchwood dome carbon diaphragm drivers to deliver expansive, natural-sounding audio. Where it differs from its predecessors is the tuning. We worked closely with JVC to tame the HA-FWX1’s bass frequencies, creating more space for the expressive midrange and natural treble response. The result is a warmer, sophisticated counterpart to our analytical HA-FDX1, and a mid-focused alternative to the bassier HA-FW1800._



Thanks for the headsup, looks like JVC is clearing stock on DROP LOL.

This is the JVC HA FWX1 graph on DROP:



Looks like a 4 kHz peak



Compared to the other JVC we were talking about yesterday (FW1500 aka FW1800 on DROP, the one that they gave a 4380 drop points too):



Seems this FWX1 has less sub-bass, but the peak is shifted from 3 kHz to 4 kHz.


----------



## lgcubana

I was giving serious thought to the AKG N5005, because of the accolades (on Head-Fi) and the current discount.  But I already have comparable IEMs: Dunu DK 2001&3001 Pro & LZ A7 (and probably a few others that aren't coming to mind immediately).  But the discount on the JVC HA-FW1800 has got my fickle attention.  And with the Lunar year slumber party in full swing, Drop's notorious wait times are (temporarily) in sync with AliExpress reopening.


----------



## mochill

I'll get the fw1800


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> I was giving serious thought to the AKG N5005, because of the accolades (on Head-Fi) and the current discount.  But I already have comparable IEMs: Dunu DK 2001&3001 Pro & LZ A7 (and probably a few others that aren't coming to mind immediately).  But the discount on the JVC HA-FW1800 has got my fickle attention.  And with the Lunar year slumber party in full swing, Drop's notorious wait times are (temporarily) in sync with AliExpress reopening.



Well from $599 USD -> $219 USD, that seems like an excellent deal. Plus an addition 4000+ drop points (~ $40 off) for the next Massdrop purchase. Essentially it is $219 - 40 which is like $170+ wowzer!

Anyway I did a bit more digging and found 2 reviews on a Japanese site (just google translate);
https://www.audio-sound-premium.com/review/jvc-ha-fw1500/
https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Victor_HA-FW1500
(remember the FW1500 is the Japanese domestic version of the FW1800 sold on drop, identical other than in name).

They both seem to say the FW1800 upper mids are harsh/shouty, as what we surmised from the 12 dB pinna gain on the graphs. V shaped old school tuning. I think you do use EQ with your gear? Then maybe that might not be an issue, but I'm really scared of shouty and banshee upper mids, that's my pet peeve. Will probably give this one a miss as such.

Look forward to your reviews and thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## o0genesis0o

New toy coming soon from Hidizs









Pricing is unknown at the moment. I guess it is at least more expensive than the MD4 that I reviewed last year. That IEM (MD4) was surprisingly technical. I liked the resolution and soundstage imaging. However, it was held back by uncanny tonality (from slightly to very boxy, depending on your choice of the cross over) and BA bass. I hang onto that IEM for a while, but finally let that IEM “retire” to my drawer after receiving the JD7 (which might, _just_ might, retire due to FH15. I’m still undecided).

Based on the graph, I assume that:

The DD acts as a sub-woofer, handling all the way until 250Hz. I find the bass shelf pretty.
The 17A003 handles all the way until around 1kHz
The dual 2389 handles the high-mid and mid-treble.
The E50DT handles from 10kHz up, responsible for that massive 15kHz peak _(me likey)_
I expect a punchy IEM (bass higher than ear-gain peak) with large soundstage (flat-ish 1kHz, massive 15kHz peak, a.k.a., “fake air”, a.k.a., 64 Audio TIA treble). The pulled back lower-treble (5k) is interesting. We will have to wait and see how it balances out with the rest. I’m generally happy with such a dip. 

The shape of the ear-gain reminds me of the Dunu Vulkan. That one has an interesting soundstage structure.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

mochill said:


> I'll get the fw1800


I remember when you bought the FX850 and then broke it. LOL


----------



## mochill

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I remember when you bought the FX850 and then broke it. LOL


Yup , then bought it again the week after., Now I have almost all the flagship woodies except the fx850 and fw1800 and fw10000


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Yesterday at 1:41 AM)

mochill said:


> Yup , then bought it again the week after., Now I have almost all the flagship woodies except the fx850 and fw1800 and fw10000


i've owned the FX850, 750, FW01, and FW08. I would love to try the 10,000, but it's never on any great sale because of it's limited run, and it's still over $1,200 USED. But it's supposed to be the most skilled tuned of the woodies.


----------



## Dsnuts

I can't say I am not tempted. Damn good price for them woodies.  Still have my FX850. But I got bigger fish to fry.





Graph courtesy of @tgx78


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 1:41 AM)

baskingshark said:


> Well from $599 USD -> $219 USD, that seems like an excellent deal. Plus an addition 4000+ drop points (~ $40 off) for the next Massdrop purchase. Essentially it is $219 - 40 which is like $170+ wowzer!
> 
> Anyway I did a bit more digging and found 2 reviews on a Japanese site (just google translate);
> https://www.audio-sound-premium.com/review/jvc-ha-fw1500/
> ...


those two sites are the same owner✌️ hatena blog’s username kanbun.

▶︎He provided many recording signature as well as measurements.
▶︎Primary weight on neutrality and timbral accuracy. Not a mid-bass lover, Technicality-oriented.
▶︎Estimated age in 40s, male
▶︎prefers (<80db) listening volume
▶︎favorite genres; many game related instrumenta, I suspect he is actually the composer of Nippon Falcom. Has classical and Gakaku favor too. Not much of Western or Modern hit chart listener
▶︎Favorite IEM Audiosense DT600
▶︎Recently started English version of review blog under https://blog.ear-phone-review.com/ (heavily affiliate with Linsoul for this blog)
▶︎Heavily affiliated with HiFiGo, and does provide HiFiGo news translations to Japanese (Which is basically useless blog entry)
▶︎Scoring tendency: mainly 8/10+ if anything hits lower than that it’s a “nay”.   e.g. TRN X7




▶︎funny facts; recently the author of that blog learned by adding a waifu statue figure would increase Japanese viewers, so he purchased random waifu and started to take photo of IEM with them😂 I’d say nice effort, whatever it takes.


----------



## MVVp

I received the Sea Elf yesterday and listened to it last night. First impression was harsh and distorted, but then I realized my Fiio M11 Ltd volume was set way too high because of the planars I have been listening to and toned it down around 7 steps. It has a totally different sound of course than those planars but I like it and despite the rather big size, they don't bother me when sleeping on my side.

The cable is very nice, thick but flexible and soft, and it has the protruding end that many of my iems need but hardly any 2-pin cable offers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

MVVp said:


> I received the Sea Elf yesterday and listened to it last night. First impression was harsh and distorted, but then I realized my Fiio M11 Ltd volume was set way too high because of the planars I have been listening to and toned it down around 7 steps. It has a totally different sound of course than those planars but I like it and despite the rather big size, they don't bother me when sleeping on my side.
> 
> The cable is very nice, thick but flexible and soft, and it has the protruding end that many of my iems need but hardly any 2-pin cable offers.


I’d personally give a good 10 hour running with sea-elf playing musics, LCP driver has tendency to sound rough and distorted right out of the box.


----------



## MVVp

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’d personally give a good 10 hour running with sea-elf playing musics, LCP driver has tendency to sound rough and distorted right out of the box.


Yep, I already did some 6 hours burn-in yesterday after first listening for a minute, and continuing now. But most of the distortion disappeared with lower volume.


----------



## Carpet

MVVp said:


> Yep, I already did some 6 hours burn-in yesterday after first listening for a minute, and continuing now. But most of the distortion disappeared with lower volume.


Overnight streaming while I'm asleep normally does the job. I say normally, because sometimes I turn the screen on the next morning, to find things awfully quiet and a little pink box reading "I'm sorry but Tidal forgot how to use the effing internet again!".


----------



## DynamicEars

Dsnuts said:


> I can't say I am not tempted. Damn good price for them woodies.  Still have my FX850. But I got bigger fish to fry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow graph almost perfect, personal nitpicking will be little boost on exact 6khz, and the last extension of 15khz because it is handled by  ESTs
Bass shelf and pinna gain is great.
Definitely s class tuning better than other penon's


----------



## Leonarfd

Sea-Elf does provide better control after my 30ish hours burn in and 10 hours usage.  Better defined vocals and bass in particular.

Have not mentioned anything about the looks, for me its okay. The resin is made well, except for maybe a big shell the ergonomics are good. The purple and white inlay is inserted under some clear resin, the thing looking the cheapest probably the the inlay. If you put it besides something with stabilized wood you see the difference quite clear, so the inlay is maybe a print of some sort.


MVVp said:


> I received the Sea Elf yesterday and listened to it last night. First impression was harsh and distorted, but then I realized my Fiio M11 Ltd volume was set way too high because of the planars I have been listening to and toned it down around 7 steps. It has a totally different sound of course than those planars but I like it and despite the rather big size, they don't bother me when sleeping on my side.
> 
> The cable is very nice, thick but flexible and soft, and it has the protruding end that many of my iems need but hardly any 2-pin cable offers.





AmericanSpirit said:


> I’d personally give a good 10 hour running with sea-elf playing musics, LCP driver has tendency to sound rough and distorted right out of the box.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 2:29 AM)

Carpet said:


> Flo Audio Lily arrived today. Not exactly a planned purchase. These had a coupon that was expiring soon and I hadn't minded the Calla, so I exhibited my usual level of self control. Medium sized solid resin IEM with minimal accessories. Initial impressions were bad until I realized I had a bad seal and changed from my usual 07 tips to CP100. Yes, the fit is a little shallow (not quite as bad as a BL-03). Having changed to longer tips they had bass, a lot of bass. Treble is slightly rolled off, not annoyingly boosted to cater to the treble indulgent crowd (think Harmon). The single BA is doing a great job and there's only so much extension you can wring out of it (I'm sure if it was Knowles they would have managed to "casually" mention that amongst the promotional material on their site). A Japanese article on these someone posted a while back, recommended an 80 Ohm impedance adapter for a flatter response. Yuck! If that's what an ER2SE sounds like, I'm glad I've never tried to ram one into my brain. I had a 30 Ohm adapter lying around so I tried that instead. Much more palatable. Still kept some of the bass boost, but cleaned things up and gave a more balanced sound. I haven't had time to A/B it with anything else yet. I'll be interested to see how it matches up to KZ AS16Pro and Audiosense DT100 (when it gets here). I'm glad I picked this up rather than the TRN X7 which was about the same price on special!
> 
> Oh, and the following cable works well on it: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004394239656.html
> ​



actually I‘m cable rolling with KBEAR Neon  and noticed when recabled Neon actually sounds pretty engaging as a single ED29689, of course not ER4 level of resolutions, but certainly Neon has gained life over its full-range knowles.




Since I had no use for Linsoul’s LSC08 recently it’s laughable that cable itself costs higher than Neon itself, but it has a good match.





So that motivated me to try exploring feasibility of another ED29689 single BA with pretty full-resin (I’m a sucker for full-resin because it looks beautiful!) filled Flo Audio Lily.

The official store is offering $21 discount from their $44 MSRP, so it comes down to $23.9! Pretty good deal.




I will expect Lily to be arriving in couple of weeks. Probably I can do a single ED29689 cross comparison of which I bet not many have done for ER4 vs Neon vs Lily.

Recabled Neon sounds very light and agile, and not too boring when compared to stock rather mushy transient.  It has good synergy with easy listening type ambient music.


----------



## Leonarfd

With the drivers and graph, this looks like TOTL IEM to me, we are still waiting for Penon to give out the price. I have a feeling that will happen after more reviewers have had the demo unit tested.
Who knows maybe they will make a big *Impact* with this release

For me this means no more early Fridays for some time forward, time to earn some cash.


Dsnuts said:


> I can't say I am not tempted. Damn good price for them woodies.  Still have my FX850. But I got bigger fish to fry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baskingshark

Leonarfd said:


> With the drivers and graph, this looks like TOTL IEM to me, we are still waiting for Penon to give out the price. I have a feeling that will happen after more reviewers have had the demo unit tested.
> Who knows maybe they will make a big *Impact* with this release
> 
> For me this means no more early Fridays for some time forward, time to earn some cash.



There is a reason why we are born with 2 kidneys.

1 can be sold for audio gear!


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> There is a reason why we are born with 2 kidneys.
> 
> 1 can be sold for audio gear!


ONE? Have you seen what you can get for two now. When I was young, that would have cost you an arm and a leg!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Won't be trading or selling the Tansio Mirai Sands. This is a special IEM. Once you get the right components around it, they provide a wide 3D airy transparent soundscape that's addicting. $300.00? No, this punches right through the $600-$700 level and plays like a less power hungry N5005, with better treble and such engaging bass! HOO WAH! That bass resolution!


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> In 2023, we will have to see which pokemon is going to be the winner:
> 
> 1) weekly KZ
> 2) weekly collab
> ...



I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)

And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.

*Current score:*
+100 to collabs
0 to weekly KZ
0 to waifu
0 to budget sidegrade harman spam


https://hifigo.com/products/letshuoer-x-gizaudio-galileo

*Letshuoer GizAudio collab, called the Galileo*:












KZ and waifus, where are you hiding?


----------



## Wolfhawk46

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...


At least it looks cool.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...


10k peak iem? i'm in


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 3:05 AM)

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...


FR looks smooth, hmm. Actually I’m interested if the price is 39.99 ish.

10mm LCP + Sonion 2389 is interesting combination.

Now everyone learned LCP is where they have to face for DD. I’m glad👏


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...


Assuming I was dumb enough to subscribe to hype trains, it's only an oxygen free copper SPC cable and pretty resin shells are a dime a dozen now. Admittedly there's a Sonion BA. So I wonder how much they actually want for this sucker. Hell, I'd pay twice what the Canpur 1&1 cost!


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...



You surely can’t be serious about that graph. What’s the point of having a target if the collab does not hit it? And what’s with the upper treble extension? Are we sure we are not copying Shure SE215?



Tzennn said:


> 10k peak iem? i'm in



Why would you want 10k peak. It overloads the treble region and destroys the 3D illusion of the soundstage


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> FR looks smooth, hmm. Actually I’m interested if the price is 39.99 ish.
> 
> 10mm LCP + Sonion 2389 is interesting combinatio.



That would be nice, but seriously, I don't think we will have a Sonion containing IEM for $39.99 in 2023!

But never say never, we see planar IEMs now retailing at < $100 USD! (and not the "fake" SPD planars BTW).




Carpet said:


> Assuming I was dumb enough to subscribe to hype trains, it's only an oxygen free copper SPC cable and pretty resin shells are a dime a dozen now. Admittedly there's a Sonion BA. So I wonder how much they actually want for this sucker. Hell, I'd pay twice what the Canpur 1&1 cost!



Pray tell, how much is a canpur 1&1?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> You surely can’t be serious about that graph. What’s the point of having a target if the collab does not hit it? And what’s with the upper treble extension? Are we sure we are not copying Shure SE215?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want 10k peak. It overloads the treble region and destroys the 3D illusion of the soundstage


For Tzenn I think his hurting spot is around 9khz, so 10khz peak would actually work for his HRTF for the feel of finesse maybe🤔


----------



## WAON303

Are Sonion BAs better than Knowles?

I know they are generally more expensive which is why I've never seen them on sub $100 sets.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> That would be nice, but seriously, I don't think we will have a Sonion containing IEM for $39.99 in 2023!
> 
> But never say never, we see planar IEMs now retailing at < $100 USD! (and not the "fake" SPD planars BTW).
> 
> ...


GS Audio has sourced those Sonion 2389 for their IEMs with very low price,

Sonion 2389 single price is $11, dual 2389 is $19, so if we get left and right for that single $11, it’s $22 + 10mm LCP of which I guess you can source less than $18.99 (fruthear sourced 11mm lcp and keeping profit margin on it).

so 39.99 isn’t a dream number is Letshoer is really trying to make difference and Timmy is not too eager in earning commission🤔


----------



## WAON303

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...



I really enjoy Timmy as a reviewer.

He's not the most experienced audiophile, but makes for excellent background noise and has good tuning taste.

I think this will be a hit if the price is right, I'm guessing this will be around 120 maybe? Depends how expensive that DD is.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

WAON303 said:


> Are Sonion BAs better than Knowles?
> 
> I know they are generally more expensive which is why I've never seen them on sub $100 sets.


for mid and wooder, yes. Knowles sounds are more solid compared to Sonion’s softer BA’s.


----------



## baskingshark

Some new brand CHIFI has a tunable IEM for $79.99 USD:

JOYODIO SHINE​1DD + 2 BA
4 tuning options

No graphs so far









Hmmmm is that a KZ Starline eartip on this IEM?

KZ is that you masquerading around? We were just asking how come there are no new KZ pokemons in 2023?

https://www.linsoul.com/products/joyodio-shine


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> That would be nice, but seriously, I don't think we will have a Sonion containing IEM for $39.99 in 2023!
> 
> But never say never, we see planar IEMs now retailing at < $100 USD! (and not the "fake" SPD planars BTW).
> 
> ...


As I recall it was $23, Jeff on a Hi Fri YouTube video gave a heads up on them. They had an 80% discount coupon! The 1&2 was already sold out once I got to the Amazon US site. There weren't any discounts on the Australian site and as I recall on the UK site either.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I made the above prediction at the start of 2023. K I'll put up my hands and admit I was wrong, KZ has been having radio-silence since the start of 2023! (Probably they got hit by covid or are preparing for Chinese new year, wishing them well!)
> 
> And it seems the Weekly collabs are the runaway winners now. We had the Khan, the Nanna 2.1 thingy and a now a new one.
> 
> ...



actually I don't mind we spammed by collabs thingy since on positive side, we got better tuned IEM last few months.

This Galileo is interesting for me, have great tuning, only falls on the last upper extension on 15khz roll off, too bad this is the deal breaker for me.
The bass shelf (for nitpick i want more punch below 80hz but this one still acceptable) is great, with no bass bleed, keeping 100hz area under 5db increment from neutral point.
Then the pinna gain at 3khz on +8db, the dip on lower treble that not fall into valley of trap (too deeper dip) 
but fail on last high extension.
Would blindly buy it if only they have 15khz boost there. This is similar to original Intime Sora graph, with less sub bass





Don't worry about that high extension peak, no sibilance at all, just resonance peaks and that coming from their VST driver, the soft piezo that one of the best piezo implementation that I've ever heard from an IEM at *any price*


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Some new brand CHIFI has a tunable IEM for $79.99 USD:
> 
> JOYODIO SHINE​1DD + 2 BA
> 4 tuning options
> ...



Are you sure its not JoyAudio instead of JoyOdio ?   lol.. 
looks like Tri Starsea driver setup and switches there.. Ah right that starline eartips, another sister company of KZ?


----------



## Tzennn

o0genesis0o said:


> You surely can’t be serious about that graph. What’s the point of having a target if the collab does not hit it? And what’s with the upper treble extension? Are we sure we are not copying Shure SE215?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want 10k peak. It overloads the treble region and destroys the 3D illusion of the soundstage


but it fun, if it done well, treble will sound more .. real so for me it's a win


AmericanSpirit said:


> For Tzenn I think his hurting spot is around 9khz, so 10khz peak would actually work for his HRTF for the feel of finesse maybe🤔


yeah that true, no 9-10k peak will make me feel a little bit uneasy since it's a little bit too quiet


----------



## baskingshark (Yesterday at 3:31 AM)

Actually I stand corrected.

KZ did release some pokemons recently in 2023:


*1) KZ ZAR:*
1DD+7BA

$81 USD - apparently they say it is their new flagship








https://www.facebook.com/KZEarphone...8dS8EBpYqosXtx47inAtUzJvtA536tVrjnQnHQvKH9Z2l
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/kz-zar


$81 is a bit risky on a KZ IMHO, many other big boys hitting at the $80ish bracket in terms of good sound, but maybe some KZ fans might wanna try it for the team.



*2) KZ DQS*

$13 USD
single DD - claimed to be 5 microns thick diaphragm.








https://www.facebook.com/KZEarphones/photos/a.1192839517813819/1599669810464119/


----------



## gadgetgod

A long-awaited post, maybe I will go overboard with my words, so please bear with me here in that regard. Today, I am here to talk about the amazing Audeze Euclid, an IEM with the largest Planar Magnetic Driver. I bought the unit from Headphone zone(local retailer in my country) during their sale(b-stock unit). So without wasting any more time, let’s start with today’s banter.



*Design & Build:-*

Pretty solid build, a little finicky in shape. It’s different from what we get nowadays, but obviously how else will the brand fit an 18mm planar driver inside? Getting used to the fit might take some time, and a lot of tip-rolling as well, but in the end, it’s all rewarding with outstanding sound. The stock cable is decent at best, it sounds right, but doesn’t match the build and form factor of the IEM. It looks like we have a bodybuilder with a well-built upper physique but skinny legs. So an aftermarket cable should be a must. I prefer using it with Effect Audio Code 23 and Astral Acoustics Jupiter cable. Code 23 greatly enhances its sound with improved dynamics as well. Jupiter sounds rich and smooth, like butter being poured into your ears in the form of melodious music!!

For me, I find the best fit with Azla Xelastec and JVC Mushroom tips.



*Driving:-*

IDK it’s a strange pair to drive. You can get it decently loud off most sources, but it tends to go boomy with less power sources. Tempotec Variations V6 was not able to drive it properly, it was kind of peaky in treble and also a little boomy in the bass region. With Sony WM1A(MK1) the treble is smooth, vocals are rich, but then the Bass is a boomy mess. It sounds perfect with Astell&Kern SE200. AKM arrangement on the SE200 gives a rich and smooth sound, while the ESS arrangement has got a detailed response on the set. I don’t even have to push the volume a lot for this to sound right on the SE200. I personally believe that Euclid is highly-transparent, its sound changes drastically based on the connected source. All impressions in this post are based on my experience with the SE200.

*Sound Response:-*

Euclid, it just sounds right. I mean, what’s right in my regard you may ask? I would say everything sounds rich, natural, and not overly done. I mean you won’t get a lot of bass or a lot of sharpness in the treble region. Everything sounds in perfect sync with each other. The pair has got a quick, snappy attitude. It’s fast, Euclids delivers an amazing coherency between the different frequencies, the transitions are smooth, and instrument notes sound crisp and precise. Vocals although a bit recessed, have amazing clarity to them. Both male and female vocals have got a clean textured presentation. Talking about the lower end, the pair has got a tight and highly refined response. The focus in the lower end is not on delivering quantity, it’s all about quality here. 

The bass response goes deep and actually presents with a clean sub-bass response. It also has good impact in the mid-bass region. With all focus on refinement, the overall sound output is quite clean and has no signs of muddiness. You won’t hear the driver clipping or distorting even at louder volumes. Midrange sounds a little recessed with my source. Treble response is very detailed and airy. I don’t notice any signs of sibilance or harshness with the Euclid even at loud volumes. I would say the high-frequencies also extend quite well.

Euclid produces a wide and massive sound stage. The stage has a good 3D presentation with an excellent sense of air and spacing between the instruments and vocalists.



Let’s summarise this:-

*Pros:-*

>Clean, Refined sound.

>Excellent amount of details.

>Smooth, inoffensive, sibilance-free sound.

>Massive 3D soundstage.

>Clarity, resolution, and speed are simply top-notch on the set.

>Heavily transparent sound.

*Cons:-*

>Finicky, big shell shape and size.

>Stock cable is skinny.

>Picky in sources, not easy to drive.

>Fit takes a little bit of time to get used to and a lot of ear tip rolling.



One thing I can say about the Euclids, the pair does sound wonderful, but it takes the right source to match your personal preferences. Compared to other budget Planar IEMs in the market, Euclid definitely has a lot more resolution, a lot more speed, and a lot more capabilities as an IEM, the only thing is it might not suit everyone’s requirements. As for me, I actually listed the pair a few days back on sale, but then listened to it once again and instantly deleted the sale post, mainly because I know I won’t find such a clean and resolving sound at such a budget(b-stock unit was roughly 600$).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 3:32 AM)

WAON303 said:


> Are Sonion BAs better than Knowles?
> 
> I know they are generally more expensive which is why I've never seen them on sub $100 sets.



One trivia,
Although it’s not being widely known, GS Audio’s GD3 series (A, B, C) uses Sonion Mid BA with a combination of Bellsing Tweeter and See Audio Yume like light and fast decaying dynamic DD.  It’s priced around $88.  It a matter of if you can take Bellsing 30095/30019 on top of high-end Sonion or not.. For me….it makes me thirty…I’m totally fine with bellsing alone, but it’s the contrast of bellsing and Sonion that makes a disjoint.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 3:47 AM)

DynamicEars said:


> Are you sure its not JoyAudio instead of JoyOdio ?   lol..
> looks like Tri Starsea driver setup and switches there.. Ah right that starline eartips, another sister company of KZ?


Yea knowles ED29689 as mid range, then they add knowles 30019 as tweeter, DD for woofer, golden simple triangle that could never go too wrong unless Openheart or QKZ (at least their old models) is in charge of tuning.

Starsea is still one of my favorite 2BA+1DD. Only hope is an update on DD with latest gen LCP.

Oh…their faceplate shape…looks familiar. Same ODM?

Starsea’s plate


----------



## Carpet (Yesterday at 4:42 AM)

baskingshark said:


> Actually I stand corrected.
> 
> KZ did release some pokemons recently in 2023:
> 
> ...


The DQS appears to have an open back from the exploded views on the KZ AE store. They also have a resin shell with an additional separate insert to carry the driver. I suspect they may be injection molding polycarbonate shells and then 3D printing model specific inserts. That has the potential to keep production costs down while making it easier to do multiple releases (since CNC for faceplates and 3D printing don't require any retooling).

The ZAR looks like bars on a window. Perhaps an appropriate gift for any dishonest people facing criminal indictments. Otherwise good luck competing at $80!

The KZ ZS10 PRO X and KZ AS16PRO are two releases from last year that worked. I think the new drivers and better tuning have worked well on those two. A step up from TRN still using the old 50060 and 30095 drivers in ST5. Also worth noting, is that that those two were pretty much stand alone releases, rather than a cluster of clones with different faceplates.


----------



## r31ya (Yesterday at 4:37 AM)

baskingshark said:


> In 2023, we will have to see which pokemon is going to be the winner:
> 
> 1) weekly KZ
> 2) weekly collab
> ...


KZ might hit 3 of those four.

Apparently KZTuner program still running (in the background)
so thats means, it'll be part of KZ weekly release, it might have collab with chosen tuners (as in their name on IEM), and if the tuners want to create dead accurate Harman....
Unfortunately the current KZRep hates Waifu box, so...

well, all in all if this ended making non KZ-fun-v iems in sub $50 space with interesting tuning (well the goal is to replicate popular or TOTL tuning with least budget possible)
it'll be fun. (hopefully the tuners push kz to use "better" drivers, tough that will be at odds with the program goals)


----------



## Ianus

Audiosense on AE is back with nice discounts (44-62% off).


----------



## Leonarfd

https://penonaudio.com/penon-impact.html
Penon Impact 2499$

Had a feeling it was going to be in this league. Over my budget for now, and I'm not interested in selling my favorites in my collection to fund it. Still a interesting release from Penon.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Yup I won't buy IEMs over 800$. Hopefully Truthear will create amazing flagships in the future.


----------



## Carpet (Yesterday at 6:07 AM)

Ianus said:


> Audiosense on AE is back with nice discounts (44-62% off).


The AQ4 and DT600 are included again too, for anyone who missed the pre-Christmas sales! The DT100 is back up to $60, so I'm glad I grabbed it when they had it at $50. Unfortunately that counts as positive reinforcement of impulse buying! 

Edit: here's the link

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/sale-items/3115056.html


----------



## gooberbm

o0genesis0o said:


> New toy coming soon from Hidizs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share where you found that promo material?


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-celest-pandamon.26255/reviews#review-29998


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> The DQS appears to have an open back from the exploded views on the KZ AE store. They also have a resin shell with an additional separate insert to carry the driver. I suspect they may be injection molding polycarbonate shells and then 3D printing model specific inserts. That has the potential to keep production costs down while making it easier to do multiple releases (since CNC for faceplates and 3D printing don't require any retooling).
> 
> The ZAR looks like bars on a window. Perhaps an appropriate gift for any dishonest people facing criminal indictments. Otherwise good luck competing at $80!
> 
> The KZ ZS10 PRO X and KZ AS16PRO are two releases from last year that worked. I think the new drivers and better tuning have worked well on those two. A step up from TRN still using the old 50060 and 30095 drivers in ST5. Also worth noting, is that that those two were pretty much stand alone releases, rather than a cluster of clones with different faceplates.


Yeah, its easy to predict those relaunches. I admire that they were fast with AS16 Pro High Imp. They are listening


----------



## DynamicEars

Leonarfd said:


> https://penonaudio.com/penon-impact.html
> Penon Impact 2499$
> 
> Had a feeling it was going to be in this league. Over my budget for now, and I'm not interested in selling my favorites in my collection to fund it. Still a interesting release from Penon.



The Penon Legend was $1300 ish, that with 13 BA drivers (and yes the Sonion BA is open BA, my guess is the Acupass Low frequency BA so perhaps the Impact also using the same / similar BAs), but I expect the Impact around $1600-1900 being having 4 EST and +1 total driver counts. Twice the price from Penon Legend is a bit steep, even though still half of Traillii. $2500 is close to get both Z1R and Monarch MKII, that they have to compete with.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Today is Aroma day!
I received new Aroma Entry level sets:
Jam, Neo AIR dac and Sparkle cable.
I had a short Jam session and is growing a lot, doesn’t sound as a DD+2BA, it’s incredible what Aroma done with this iem.
I plan to listen Neo soon before to cook it, it is DD+1BA and looks a specific IEMs for vocals.
Air dac is pocketable, light and provide enough power for both IEMs 😊, I appreciate LDAC connection.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Yup I won't buy IEMs over 800$. Hopefully Truthear will create amazing flagships in the future.


Considering contribution margin of full sonion woofer + mid + knowles tweeters around 10-12BA is $400-500, and adding Sonion EST65DA is $110-125 per 2set, highest cost for 12BA + 4EST could be $500+$250 = $750. Yes $800 makes a good line for the upper limit🤔


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Today is Aroma day!
> I received new Aroma Entry level sets:
> Jam, Neo AIR dac and Sparkle cable.
> I had a short Jam session and is growing a lot, doesn’t sound as a DD+2BA, it’s incredible what Aroma done with this iem.
> ...


I guess it’s counter offer to Softears Volume, pricing around $275?

I googled Aroma Jam and reached to this website. Didn’t notice I was looking at aroma essence until very last moment after clicking “shop now”😂




Nvm….I found Aroma Audio’s JP website. It says the IEM(Neo) is 75k JPY , probably 500-600USD🤯 I guess that’s highest 2BA+1DD I ever saw in my life.  But yes that’s how boutique high-end shops positioned them in focusing strategy for small amounts of rich nation’s target, understandable.

Actually Neo is 1BA+1DD for 75k JPY =500-600USD, and JAM 2BA+1DD for 135k JPY🤯🤯🤯🤯. roughly $1K USD.

wow!
Even that Elysian x Effect Audio‘s 4BA+1DD was like $1.2K USD🤷‍♂️


They are charing too much on intangible’s IMHO.


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess it’s counter offer to Softears Volume, pricing around $275?
> 
> I googled Aroma Jam and reached to this website. Didn’t notice I was looking at aroma essence until very last moment after clicking “shop now”😂
> 
> ...


You got to be kidding me. Have you even tried them yet?

From my experiences in this hobby, one should not judge a gear without any first hand experience.
I have tried the JAM & NEO already. Their price tags are justifiable. It is not about how many drivers an IEM has. The most important thing is the sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> You got to be kidding me. Have you even tried them yet?
> 
> From my experiences in this hobby, one should not judge a gear without any first hand experience.
> I have tried the JAM & NEO already. Their price tags are justifiable. It is not about how many drivers an IEM has. The most important thing is the sound.


Where did you tried Jam and Neo?


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> Where did you tried Jam and Neo?


I have them with me now. It is already released in Asia.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

audio123 said:


> I have them with me now. It is already released in Asia.


did you pay for both $500 Neo and $1000 Jam with your disposable income for that?


----------



## audio123 (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> did you pay for both $500 Neo and $1000 Jam with your disposable income for that?


I mean I just bought Allegro (3499.99 USD) & Viking Ragnar (4000 USD) with my income last year lol. You asking me that question? You cannot afford doesn't mean others cannnot afford too.

Recommend you to do side investments too such as crypto trading. Ethereum is at 1529 USD FYI. If you day trade Ethereum today, you are up by 8% already then you can use the profits to buy your favourite audio gears.

I think I will block you. You are toxic. Everyone in this thread, please take note of this user. Toxicity at its best.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)

audio123 said:


> I mean I just bought Allegro (3499.99 USD) & Viking Ragnar (4000 USD) with my income last year lol. You asking me that question? Doesn't mean you cannot afford means other can't afford too.
> 
> I think I will block you. You are toxic. Everyone in this thread, please take note of this user. Toxicity at its best.


Ok rich sir! Yea block me please.

Sorry I had to interrogate that way.
If it was free samples for reviwers, and you had to defend those product, I could’ve forged another view. It it was purely acquired with your pure income, thanks for the input👍

Ah..Ok crypto. Thanks for the note👌 Yea maybe I could rearrange my portfolio for some cryptos.


----------



## audio123

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok rich sir! Yea block me please.
> 
> Sorry I had to interrogate that way.
> If it was free samples for reviwers, and you had to defend those product, I could’ve forged another view. It it was purely acquired with your pure income, thanks for the input👍


No reason for me to defend any products. If you noticed, I don't even write any reviews recently so there can't be free samples lol. Besides, I can afford to buy any gears now.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 11:46 AM)

audio123 said:


> No reason for me to defend any products. If you noticed, I don't even write any reviews recently so there can't be free samples lol. Besides, I can afford to buy any gears now.


Yea sorry for that.

It’s just we saw too many of somewhat paid marketing thesedays.

I will keep Aroma’s Jam on my list then. We have Sony’s Z1R that proved to be great with simple components. So Aroma’s that offer stands a good position among your references, it makes a good feedback.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> that dude needs to play Counterstrike and other toxic games to know what toxicity is


I used to play CS, and know very well😁✌️ Over-kill and mocking on dead body, cursing over voice chat, everything happened. Also on anonymous threads, it get much wilder.


----------



## FranQL

audio123 said:


> I mean I just bought Allegro (3499.99 USD) & Viking Ragnar (4000 USD) with my income last year lol. You asking me that question? You cannot afford doesn't mean others cannnot afford too.
> 
> Recommend you to do side investments too such as crypto trading. Ethereum is at 1529 USD FYI. If you day trade Ethereum today, you are up by 8% already then you can use the profits to buy your favourite audio gears.
> 
> I think I will block you. You are toxic. Everyone in this thread, please take note of this user. Toxicity at its best.



OOOOooooOOOOhhhhh what a level!!!!! and what a ridiculous answer.....


----------



## Surf Monkey (Yesterday at 12:09 PM)

audio123 said:


> Recommend you to do side investments too such as crypto trading. Ethereum is at 1529 USD FYI. If you day trade Ethereum today, you are up by 8% already then you can use the profits to buy your favourite audio gears.
> 
> I think I will block you. You are toxic. Everyone in this thread, please take note of this user. Toxicity at its best.



Day trading crypto? Yikes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

FranQL said:


> OOOOooooOOOOhhhhh what a level!!!!! and what a ridiculous answer.....


Well people with funds can generate more funds, very cruel capitalism system we have right now.

As a person who lived in both early communism China before Soviet Union collapsed (very socialism and communism ), and capitalism United States, I have my life in both ideologies that I could tell the world is diving hard for Capitalism now for sure. Money generates much more money these days.

I‘ve lived thru a very poor era of China, and know what poverty is. When I moved to Japan, I have been humiliated by innocent kids “Hey, yo, does China have TV and Electricity at all?”.  Even school teachers were not the exception, “your son is way beyond the line of slim, I wonder what kind of nutrition that communist party have fed their people”.  I was slim back then simply because of tremendous of military-style workouts and lifestyles that communist school had forced me. You could tell people looking down you simply due to where you were from. 

An arrogance from people who were simply lucky to be born at one of those rich countries, can sometime hurt seriously to others, I know that from my experience. So even after I become one of residents of those rich nation, I’m trying to contain myself that “I was just one of lucky one who have won the lottery”.

But the input from rich audiences are also valuable as they have wide variety of reference, very appreciated feedback as far as there are common denominators and references👌


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Back to discovery






KBEar’s Limpid. purchased from Amazon USA since it OK price @$23.

I got qdc finish with 4.4mm

▶︎Sadly, it’s “qdc” style finish, not polarity. Qdc has negative polarity on their socket. It works for all other non-qdc IEMs, such as KZ AST / ZEX / ZAX / ZAS

▶︎Treble boost and reduce bass floor for ZAS and ZEX

Pretty high quality cable good to use any mushy sounding IEMs👍


----------



## Vonbuddy (Yesterday at 1:21 PM)

Is the 2pin a worthy pick with any connection?  3.5, 2.5, and 4.4


----------



## Vonbuddy

Vonbuddy said:


> I got the Earman


This post was a mistake.  What I meant to ask was if the 3.5 and 2pin would be a worthy buy?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Leonarfd said:


> https://penonaudio.com/penon-impact.html
> Penon Impact 2499$
> 
> Had a feeling it was going to be in this league. Over my budget for now, and I'm not interested in selling my favorites in my collection to fund it. Still a interesting release from Penon.


Welcome Penon...to the FLOP. With ambition you take incremental steps, not giant leaps for business kind. REGARDLESS of how adept you are at tuning a wonderous set.


----------



## Surf Monkey

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Welcome Penon...to the FLOP. With ambition you take incremental steps, not giant leaps for business kind. REGARDLESS of how adept you are at tuning a wonderous set.



Yeah, this one is a weird choice. Handfuls of electrostatics, BAs… and no DD?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vonbuddy said:


> Is the 2pin a worthy pick with any connection?  3.5, 2.5, and 4.4


2pin is font-end that connects IEM and Cable, and 2.5-4.4mm is a back-end that connects cable to DAP/DAC, there shouldn’t be any relationship to me knowledge. 

2pin is widely universal front-end connection type, it even works to those TFZ/KZ/qdc sockets. 

For back-end finish, 3.5mm single end is very universal, 2.5mm balanced could be found on many sub$100 segment’s DAC dongles. 4.4mm balanced are more common on fullsize DAP, and has the highest output impedance


----------



## helloh3adfi (Yesterday at 3:31 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Back to discovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's similar to NiceHCK LitzPS (Pro). On Aliexpress you get other plugs as well: https://aliexpress.com/item/4001244034183.html

but I prefer more cores and this KBear is 25% thicker than NiceHCK LitzPS Pro! https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html (according to the description which talks about 0,1 mm)

Here's a review about the NiceHCK https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-litzps-pro.24889/reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

FiiO HS18 arrived along with latex H570 and H270. It was $4.99 for that whole 12 ear tip set!  Here is the link. Nice material and may be a perfect solution when it matches!

Thanks for letting me know where to get this storage box! A perfect solution for ear tip management.



Size comparison

Blue with clear latest gen silicones = wide bore with bass Feaulle Latex H570 @3.69 per a pair




Black core with cap, clear silicone = same brand’s H270 @4.45 a pair











Storage box opened:





Application to DQ6(H570-M), DS6S(H270-L), ZAX (H570-L)




*H570*- basically widen sound stage, lower excessive bass yet retain bass kick which generally will be lost for other wide bore, widely applicable to modern IEMs with excessive bass floors, as well as for the purpose of opening up air.

Recommendable for :
-Tame mid-bass bleed
-Open up air
-Retain sub-bass thump even for being a wide bore

*M270* - tones down 4-5khz, nice fit. Strangely it cuts 10khz+ as well, may e good synergy with too much air type ones. It cuts a good chunk of main image body, so probably a treble and upper mid tamer.


----------



## helloh3adfi

@AmericanSpirit Did you try Dunu S&S, too? They're very good on many of my IEMs and bring out more treble while the bass is not any worse.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> @AmericanSpirit Did you try Dunu S&S, too? They're very good on many of my IEMs and bring out more treble while the bass is not any worse.


I was about to when tempted for Titan S. Maybe later this year👌


----------



## o0genesis0o

baskingshark said:


> HIFIMAN Svanar
> 
> $1,999.00 USD!!!
> 
> ...



At a glance, I read it as “susvara”. I have never seen a less compelling multi-kilobuck IEM   



gooberbm said:


> Can you share where you found that promo material?



Hidizs official website. Though that IEM is still in beta phase, I’m not sure whether the make the page online yet. 

https://www.hidizs.net/products/hidizs-ms5-4ba-1dd-hybrid-5-units-hifi-in-ear-monitor-earphone?st=





AmericanSpirit said:


> FiiO HS18 arrived along with latex H570 and H270. It was $4.99 for that hole 12 ear tip set!  Here is the link. Nice material and may be a perfect solution when it matches!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know where to get this storage box! A perfect solution for ear tip management.
> 
> ...



HS18 has become my favourite ear tips lately. They are a bit tricky to get a good seal with some IEMs due to how soft they are, but when they fit, they feel very comfortable. These tips pull down the mid bass noticeably though, which matches the bassy Fiio sets that I review. Not sure if Fiio tunes their IEMs for HS18 now or it’s just a coincidence.


----------



## gooberbm

o0genesis0o said:


> Hidizs official website. Though that IEM is still in beta phase, I’m not sure whether the make the page online yet.
> 
> https://www.hidizs.net/products/hidizs-ms5-4ba-1dd-hybrid-5-units-hifi-in-ear-monitor-earphone?st=



It shows up. Thanks, because I could NOT find that page for my life!


----------



## Ianus (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for letting me know where to get this storage box! A perfect solution for ear tip management.


Can you please post the link where I can buy the storage boxes.
 Tnx


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 5:37 PM)

Ianus said:


> Can you please post the link where I can buy the storage boxes.
> Tnx


Ah it comes with FiiO’s ear tip!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOvLCHU

6 pairs of premium ear tip + storage box for $4.99USD is a very good buy.

Also, you can further organize cables/ear tips by categories using this storage box.






SGHUO 3-Tier Stackable Storage Container Box https://a.co/d/f8c0lUF


----------



## Ianus

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah it comes with FiiO’s ear tip!
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOvLCHU
> 
> 6 pairs of premium ear tip + storage box for $4.99USD is a very good buy.


Ah, ok. I've already bought the FiiO’s ear tips  with storage boxes.
I thought there were only storage boxes for sale somewhere.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

o0genesis0o said:


> At a glance, I read it as “susvara”. I have never seen a less compelling multi-kilobuck IEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning HS18’s match!

Yea once the fit is secure, the 0.4mm thick silicone renders with bass frequencies very good.

I’ve tried HS18 with at least 20 IEMs now, many of them had good match. Now it reminds me of FiiO is the company tailors bass timbre in a very masterful way.

*TL;DR for FiiO HS18*
▶︎Excels at bass transient decay rate control. Due to various factors bass could “over-resonate“ within your ear canal, which HS18 could help reducing those over-resonance from its 0.4mm thin silicone.

Imagine you make a handclap inside a small room with hard concrete wall, you get numbers of echos of original sound wave.

And then imagine you did same handclap in a small room surrounded by soft cloth. Less echoes.  *HS18 basically does the sam trick.  It reduce bass echoes to more natural timbre.

HS18 matching:*
for me FiiO HS18 had good vibes with following:

▶︎AFUL P5: The bio-diaphragm that P5 uses for the subwoofer which goes thru unique internal micro resonator chamber does provide another dimension to bass’s imaging depth, however it suffers some sort of resonance interference within ear canal if improperly matched. I read precog’s review about P5 and noticed he experienced that bass cacophonous phenomenon.  FiiO FH18 does it’s bass frequency transient management in a good way. Sort out what it supposed to produce while not loosing amplitude and impact


▶︎DUNU SA6 (and probably many other Sonion 38 AcuPass) or more widely BA bass woofers: Due to thin silicone thickness (0.4mm, it’s as thin as KZ’s AST stock ear tips), the wall of ear tip doesn’t kill the fast attacking / decaying BA bass‘s transient response, leaving natural attack and decay and when combined with slower LPF, BA’s woofer could improved a lot to have actual body and slam.

▶︎Softears RSV: HS18 (L) deeply pushed into stems, it makes a single dynamic like sounding penta BA even more organic. RSV with Softear UC has the synergy but it has somewhat emphasized sub-bass, with HS18 the decay rate and slope of bass response is as natural as LCP drivers.

▶︎Same to Woofer with quick transients, HS18 (S) is the only solution I found that saves See Audio Yume OG’s powerless & BA like quick attack/decay DD woofer unit to come back life. With deeper insertion thanks to S-size HS18, Yume can deliver very neutral bass floor with actual punch that finally can knock the ear drum‘s wall telling “this is bass wave delivered”.

I guess every IEM enthusiasts may want one of HS18 sets going….there is a timbre that only high quality thin silicone could produce especially for bass range.


For IEM bass resonance is one of most challenging things to manage and fit to your own ear’s anatomy, other ranges are more ear tip’s shape and bore size dependent, but for bass, it has many variables that could alter the timbre.  Insertion depth, type of ear tip material, thickness of the material, bore size, synergy with the driver type, etc.. HS18 is very good ear tip to try, regardless of the driver type


----------



## TheDeafMonk

helloh3adfi said:


> @AmericanSpirit Did you try Dunu S&S, too? They're very good on many of my IEMs and bring out more treble while the bass is not any worse.


I agree the S&S tips are a good find sounds great with the UP's


----------



## o0genesis0o (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks for mentioning HS18’s match!
> 
> Yea once the fit is secure, the 0.4mm thick silicone renders with bass frequencies very good.
> 
> ...



I can’t say with such intricate details how HS18 works, but to me, they are comfortable, prevent anything bad happening to the treble (muting or creating mid-treble peaks) and tuck in the bass a bit to make it sound “tighter”. Comfort is the key benefit here, though I am sure that some people wouldn’t be able to get a good fit due to how soft the tips are. In general, go one size larger and opt for a shallower fit with these HS18 tips.

Fiio does have wide-bore, thick-core tips called “bass tips.” They do what they say: bassy.


Dunu S&S tips are also interesting. I’m not sure I like them, but they are certainly different from most tips out there. Very secure fit.


The tips that I expected to like but ended up disliking is Moondrop’s Spring Tips. Something about them that makes the soundstage less spectacular, even with Andromeda and a good source. Anything messing up my precious soundstage is pretty much dead to me


----------



## saldsald

o0genesis0o said:


> I can’t say with such intricate details how HS18 works, but to me, they are comfortable, prevent anything bad happening to the treble (muting or creating mid-treble peaks) and tuck in the bass a bit to make it sound “tighter”. Comfort is the key benefit here, though I am sure that some people wouldn’t be able to get a good fit due to how soft the tips are. In general, go one size larger and opt for a shallower fit with these HS18 tips.
> 
> Fiio does have wide-bore, thick-core tips called “bass tips.” They do what they say: bassy.
> 
> ...


I find T tips a bit better than HS18, and S&S tips are just weird.


----------



## o0genesis0o

saldsald said:


> I find T tips a bit better than HS18, and S&S tips are just weird.



Ummm, what is T tips? I don't have much knowledge about tips since I'm stingy and thus only use included tips and a few spin-fit that I got on discount 


I think I might be unwell, since I have a vague feeling that my E5000 sounds better with the stock Final cable (apparently very very fancy, according to Final) comparing to the cheap replacement cable from XINHS. I must be really unwell. Should stop all A/B tests for today  Finalising the review of Shanling M6 Ultra, btw.


----------



## Carpet

o0genesis0o said:


> Ummm, what is T tips? I don't have much knowledge about tips since I'm stingy and thus only use included tips and a few spin-fit that I got on discount
> 
> 
> I think I might be unwell, since I have a vague feeling that my E5000 sounds better with the stock Final cable (apparently very very fancy, according to Final) comparing to the cheap replacement cable from XINHS. I must be really unwell. Should stop all A/B tests for today  Finalising the review of Shanling M6 Ultra, btw.



New TRN tips in a softer clear silicon with ridges toward the back of the umbrella.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001304899571.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

o0genesis0o said:


> Ummm, what is T tips? I don't have much knowledge about tips since I'm stingy and thus only use included tips and a few spin-fit that I got on discount
> 
> 
> I think I might be unwell, since I have a vague feeling that my E5000 sounds better with the stock Final cable (apparently very very fancy, according to Final) comparing to the cheap replacement cable from XINHS. I must be really unwell. Should stop all A/B tests for today  Finalising the review of Shanling M6 Ultra, btw.





AmericanSpirit said:


> TRN T-Ear tips:
> ▶︎Same quasi-latest gen silicone used for Moondrop’s SpringTips
> ▶︎Great material to trim somewhat boomy and loose bass dynamic driver while taming excessive spikes on treble (which works great for many TRN /KZ’s V-tuned IEMs!)
> ▶︎Pretty reasonably priced (I got it as $4.62 for 3 pairs of L-size)
> ...


I guess this one.

It’s another good one l, but I believe there is no A>B for ear tips, because it’s all about synergies and combinations. Exception applies to lowest grade ear tips which barely could perform its sound wave guiding.


----------



## Carpet

audio123 said:


> I mean I just bought Allegro (3499.99 USD) & Viking Ragnar (4000 USD) with my income last year lol. You asking me that question? You cannot afford doesn't mean others cannnot afford too.
> 
> Recommend you to do side investments too such as crypto trading. Ethereum is at 1529 USD FYI. If you day trade Ethereum today, you are up by 8% already then you can use the profits to buy your favourite audio gears.
> 
> I think I will block you. You are toxic. Everyone in this thread, please take note of this user. Toxicity at its best.



Your attitude and rudeness, make your accusations of toxicity in others somewhat ironic. I am as unimpressed by your kilobuck IEMs as I am by your posts and opinions. I will however be following your suggestion and using the block function.

Goodbye!


----------



## audio123

Surf Monkey said:


> Day trading crypto? Yikes.


Instead of giving such comments, you should go and learn how to do it so you can buy any audio gears with the profits. Cheers.


----------



## audio123

Carpet said:


> Your attitude and rudeness, make your accusations of toxicity in others somewhat ironic. I am as unimpressed by your kilobuck IEMs as I am by your posts and opinions. I will however be following your suggestion and using the block function.
> 
> Goodbye!


Well he started first by questioning me with an intention. After that, he apologised so it's all good. The most important thing is not to doubt anything without trying and also not to be jealous. Cheers.

Please block me. Appreciate it.


----------

